# Open Chat



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

Post anything here. All of the garbage you want to say but are too lazy to make a topic in GD. Essentially This is a chatroom. 

I proposed this in the suggestion box
forums.furaffinity.net: Open Chat
Hopefully this gets stickied, but until then, if you want it keep it bumped!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

I like that I'm so new here, my profile says.... Joined: Thursday


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

Lightin' mortars in 2 hours


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

It'll just barely be dark then! East coast?


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

MEDS said:


> It'll just barely be dark then! East coast?


Yup


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

Large Dickings reporting for duty.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

Some guys were shooting fireworks last night in the parking lot of my apartment complex. I live on the 3rd floor, so most everything was at eye level. Pretty awesome!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

Uh, no fireworks here, but a bunch of lightning.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Uh, no fireworks here, but a bunch of lightning.


Some dude in my neighborhood got shot in the face by a firework mortar... Kick ass


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

Holy crap, that's ridiculous!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

That also reminds me of this little piece of gold


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

MEDS said:


> That also reminds me of this little piece of gold


OoooOOOooooh that was nuts!


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

Here are some that I lit tonight


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 5, 2016)

So just a bit of news this morning. After a five year journey, NASA's probe, Juno, has arrived in orbit around Jupiter. Just a little trivia, In Roman mythology, Juno is Jupiter's wife, so NASA has sent Jupiter's wife to check up on him.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 5, 2016)

MEDS said:


> So just a bit of news this morning. After a five year journey, NASA's probe, Juno, has arrived in orbit around Jupiter. Just a little trivia, In Roman mythology, Juno is Jupiter's wife, so NASA has sent Jupiter's wife to check up on him.


Lol thats amazing, scientists do have a good sense of humour. Thats still pretty amazing, i like astronomy, and one day i hope to get a telescope or something like that


----------



## MEDS (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, astronomy is one of my hobbies as well. When I'm not using my desktop, I have it set to process radio-telescope data for SETI and for another project that detects pulsars and gravitational waves.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Still pisses me off that Pluto have turned into a non-planet and instead a dwarf planet.

I LOVE THAT DOG!

In other news: I fucking hate cleaning. Wish we had invented maid robots already..


----------



## MEDS (Jul 5, 2016)

^Dude, it's like a double furry....


----------



## MEDS (Jul 5, 2016)

I just watched inception a couple days ago. It was freaking amazing!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone play Elder Scrolls Online? I'm about to get back into it.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 7, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Anyone play Elder Scrolls Online? I'm about to get back into it.


I need you guys.... only 2/4 people in my group.


----------



## Lekamo (Jul 7, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Anyone play Elder Scrolls Online? I'm about to get back into it.


I occasionally play ESO very rarely. Like about one to two hours in a quarter year


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 7, 2016)

iIve never played elder scrolls online, I have heard good things about it though.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jul 7, 2016)

I played ESO briefly at a friends house a while ago... I pestered him to buy the Fox pet that you can get... I loved it so much though. Not that I payed the slight bit of attention to the gameplay though xD


----------



## MEDS (Jul 7, 2016)

Ooh... I might look into the fox pet. Hopefully there's a way to get it without monies.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 7, 2016)

Well I've been here for officially one week now. That makes me a veteran right?


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe, I only been here for 2-4 weeks, and I don't think I'm a veteran. I still have mush to know.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 7, 2016)

Haha, I was only joking....

I was a veteran when I signed up.


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 7, 2016)

wow, respects


----------



## MEDS (Jul 8, 2016)

Fun fact: I bottle my own beer.

 I'm bringing this up because I just tried blue moon for the first time, and damn, my last batch was a Belgian white, and it tased significantly better than the blue moon.


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Fun fact: I bottle my own beer.
> 
> I'm bringing this up because I just tried blue moon for the first time, and damn, my last batch was a Belgian white, and it tased significantly better than the blue moon.



I don't drink a ton of beer, but I do like white or 'wheat' beers. I think it's because they tend to not be as hoppy, and I like the flavour better. Would be fun to taste yours!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 10, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Fun fact: I bottle my own beer.
> 
> I'm bringing this up because I just tried blue moon for the first time, and damn, my last batch was a Belgian white, and it tased significantly better than the blue moon.


Sounds delicious.
Personally my favorite beer to drink is a Honey Brown Lager. But I'm always open to trying new kinds.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't drink a whole lot either. Portland has some  really good micro brews.  My favorite is a stout named "Top of The Fekin Mornin"


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> I don't drink a whole lot either. Portland has some  really good micro brews.  My favorite is a stout named "Top of The Fekin Mornin"


Hmmm I wonder if I could find it up here...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 10, 2016)

I bet you could, Portland beer tends to get around. Another one I recommend is something called McMenemins "Purple Haze" it's boysenberry flavored.  It's very sweet and tasty.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm a real boy.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 10, 2016)

Dearg said:


> I bet you could, Portland beer tends to get around. Another one I recommend is something called McMenemins "Purple Haze" it's boysenberry flavored.  It's very sweet and tasty.


Well I'm not really to far north from you, just north of the Washington border, so yeah i can probably find these if I go to right store. Ill have to try them. One that I really like now and then is also a craft beer from Seattle called Elysium Dragonstooth Stout.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 10, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm a real boy.


Does your nose grow when you lie too?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 10, 2016)

No but my dick does.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 10, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Sounds delicious.
> Personally my favorite beer to drink is a Honey Brown Lager. But I'm always open to trying new kinds.


I'd love to make a lager, but they have to be fermented at around 50 degrees Fahrenheit. That's hard to do if you're fermenting inside a closet.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 10, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> No but my dick does.


Good to know XD


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 10, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm a real boy.


 First off, congratulations on becoming a real boy, you will feel some emotions and have a erection by seeing, thinking or listening to anything you think is attractive or hot.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 10, 2016)

I think wizardpower66 hit the "new topic" button one too many times on a 56kbps dial up connection from AOL and they're just getting through.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 10, 2016)

Bless his heart.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm thinking about attending a con called mephit. It's in Memphis, TN, about two hours away. It'd be easy...


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 12, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I'm thinking about attending a con called mephit. It's in Memphis, TN, about two hours away. It'd be easy...


----------



## MEDS (Jul 12, 2016)

Righto. Anyone else know someone going to MFM? I'd love to split a room.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Who likes my new avatar?


----------



## Somnium (Jul 13, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Who likes my new avatar?



sexy


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Crap, it's copyrighted. I have to delete it.
Anyone know any free collie pictures?


----------



## Somnium (Jul 13, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Crap, it's copyrighted. I have to delete it.
> Anyone know any free collie pictures?



in the internet everything is free


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Nevah mind.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Anybody wanna have a conversation?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 13, 2016)

Wait, how did you find out that it was copyrighted? We're you reported or something?


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

No


MEDS said:


> Wait, how did you find out that it was copyrighted? We're you reported or something?


No, I looked at the page.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 13, 2016)

Ah, that never stopped me from using an image. You did the ethically correct thing.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 13, 2016)

If anyone can tell my grandson to get his shit together than that'd be great, thanks.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Okay. Grandson, get your shit together.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 13, 2016)

there are noodles in the kitchen (2 kinds at that!) But i do not want to be a fatty. :c


----------



## Zipline (Jul 13, 2016)

I ate them anyway. .3.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I ate them anyway. .3.


Hey! You were supposed to share!


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 13, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Zipline (Jul 13, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Hey! You were supposed to share!


I am the captain of the noodle squad and therefor I get first pick of noodle whips. Dont make me slap you across the booty with my long wet pasta noodle!


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

"Wet pasta noodle?" I don't wanna see that!


----------



## Zipline (Jul 13, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


You have used that same phrase far too many times and I have come up with possible reasons for it. 

1) Your parent/roomate just walked in and you were looking up something that was very innapropriate for the time being.

2) You aren't in your right mind and should go see a therapist.

3) You are extremely bored.

4) You are an alien from a parallel universe and would like to study the various aspects of human culture. One of them being the complex greeting system.

5) You are a foreigner who only knows that word of the English language and is tying to seem cool by shouting it to throw off the customs department.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You have used that same phrase far too many times and I have come up with possible reasons for it.
> 
> 1) Your parent/roomate just walked in and you were looking up something that was very innapropriate for the time being.
> 
> ...


I'm number 4.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 13, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> "Wet pasta noodle?" I don't wanna see that!


But pasta is love, noodles are life.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 13, 2016)

Found something fun, the REALLY old strings from 2008, no one had any likes even with hundreds of messages. Maybe they did not have a like button or everyone was more serious back then.


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 13, 2016)

If ramen nodles is a type of pasta, then I like to eat it uncooked.


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 13, 2016)

M8 IM JUST A LOUD PERSON AND AM EXTRMLY UNSTABLE


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 13, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> M8 IM JUST A LOUD PERSON AND AM EXTRMLY UNSTABLE



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Some people are quiety on their phones _fake sleeping._


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 14, 2016)

*Searches for noise remover ray*


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

YOU WONT FIND IT I ALREADY ATE IT


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 14, 2016)

Impossible, but it is _illogical._


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

ITS SO NOT IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 14, 2016)

Have fun when you have to go to the toilet.


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

I DONT USE THE TOILET ......EVER


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 14, 2016)

What.....the.......FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Zipline (Jul 14, 2016)

Final-Tensai said:


> What.....the.......FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


isnt it obvious? He is a dog, he goes outside for that.  It is what we do.


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh, then have fun crapping on the grass.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 14, 2016)

Final-Tensai said:


> Oh, then have fun crapping on the grass.


watch out, i hear he knows your address and was going to go poop on your lawn.


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 14, 2016)

But I just moved


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

ILL POOP ON YOU ZIPLINE


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

I think someone may be under some kind of influence haha

But anyways..

I eat spicy noodles right now!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

I wish there could be a ramen noodle stand in town, like you see in anime's.  I'd visit it almost every dang day!


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Zipline (Jul 14, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I eat spicy noodles right now!





DravenDonovan said:


> ramen noodle stand in town





lockaboss said:


> NOODLES


Do you guys just go out of your way to make me jelly?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

No, @Zipline why would we do a thing like that? x3


----------



## Zipline (Jul 14, 2016)

Pretty sure it part of your elaborate jokes to make me hungry.




 This is how noodles are made.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 14, 2016)

I wonder if this will work.

Nope, it didn't.


----------



## Foxxorz (Jul 14, 2016)

I bet that spaghetti was too hot. :Ic


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 14, 2016)

Now the new food craze is pasta/noodles. Lucky I'm prepared.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 15, 2016)

I got a coupon for a service called home chef. It's one of the deals where they ship you ingredients and you cook it. My first shipment comes in today.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 15, 2016)

I am eating a bowl of noodles right now! :3


----------



## zeroslash (Jul 15, 2016)

Old volume sets of buckram-covered books are the best, especially sets from before ISBN!


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 15, 2016)

I want some of your books but what are they about anyways.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 15, 2016)

And I'm eating cheap chicken fried rice!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 15, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I got a coupon for a service called home chef. It's one of the deals where they ship you ingredients and you cook it. My first shipment comes in today.


I need to look that up, one day, and order me some Ramen Noodles so I can make me some home made Ramen!  Mmmmm :}'''


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 15, 2016)

Just finished my leftover veggie s'getti. It was marvelous, I used only the finest single ingredient whole wheat Kroger brand noodles and frozen veggies.
(It actually was great- sea salt, cracked peppercorns and nooch <3 )

@DravenDonovan you should definitely make your own ramen. The ingredients list on ramen packets is some scary shite.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 15, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Just finished my leftover veggie s'getti. It was marvelous, I used only the finest single ingredient whole wheat Kroger brand noodles and frozen veggies.
> (It actually was great- sea salt, cracked peppercorns and nooch <3 )
> 
> @DravenDonovan you should definitely make your own ramen. The ingredients list on ramen packets is some scary shite.


I will one day!  I'm surprised no one has tried to open a ramen shop in America xD that I know of :x


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

One night while I was waiting for the bus, I saw an otter. I noticed that my backpack was being nudged. I look up and there was an otter walking  across the road. Luckily there were no cars. So it made it across safely.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 15, 2016)

I hung out with an armadillo one night. I heard my dogs harassing him so I chased them off for awhile and stayed with the armadillo while he dug a hole. I was so close that he was throwing dirt on me. It was kinda magical.


----------



## zeroslash (Jul 15, 2016)

Final-Tensai said:


> I want some of your books but what are they about anyways.


You ain't gettin' any of my books! Anyway, I have lots of books -- over a hundred -- and each are different. Fantasy, history, reference, etc.


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 16, 2016)

zeroslash said:


> ou ain't gettin' any of my books! Anyway, I have lots of books -- over a hundred -- and each are different. Fantasy, history, reference, etc.



hmm.... THen I want four fantasy and two history books.


----------



## Vfox (Jul 16, 2016)

Is back from long-term hiatus. Otherwise lurking lurker is I. :3


----------



## Lucid-Light (Jul 16, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I need you guys.... only 2/4 people in my group.


Started playing a little of it recently on Xbox One.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 16, 2016)

Kinda quiet today...


----------



## MEDS (Jul 16, 2016)

Just something I've notice. They're are a ton of introductions, but it's like very few really stick around. Maybe they're more active on the main site?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 16, 2016)

I'll write something, i bought some paint pens yesterday and they exploded all over my hands this morning. I was not happy, so i returned them.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm watching furcast tonight. Anyone else with me?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 16, 2016)

Furcast?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 16, 2016)

Furry podcast starting in 2 hours.
furcast.fm


----------



## Lucid-Light (Jul 16, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I'm watching furcast tonight. Anyone else with me?


May do, never seen it before.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 16, 2016)

I saw some furs at my grocery store. They came through my line so I called security and kicked them out. We do not allow wild animals inside the store.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 16, 2016)

Get in the 


Lucid-Light said:


> May do, never seen it before.


Get in the IRC chat. It's fun.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I saw some furs at my grocery store. They came through my line so I called security and kicked them out. We do not allow wild animals inside the store.


ugh, ferals....


----------



## Zipline (Jul 16, 2016)

MEDS said:


> ugh, ferals....


Yikes, then how did i get this picture of you? 


Spoiler


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I saw some furs at my grocery store. They came through my line so I called security and kicked them out. We do not allow wild animals inside the store.


Oh right, and you're domesticated?


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 17, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Oh right, and you're domesticated?


We try to keep him on his leash so he doesn't misbehave.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 17, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> We try to keep him on his leash so he doesn't misbehave.


Where was this leash when he _kidnapped _me!?
              (the evidence is on my profile page)


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Where was this leash when he _adopted _me!?
> (the evidence is on my profile page)


What, I left a ransom note! D: I can not help if they do not pay it and you live with me forever.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 17, 2016)

Whatever. As long as you take care of me and keep me stocked on vegan snacks then we're good. 
But if you run out of snacks I'm gonna find a shock collar. >:3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 17, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Whatever. As long as you take care of me and keep me stocked on vegan snacks then we're good.
> But if you run out of snacks I'm gonna find a shock collar. >:3


Well knowing Zipline you will never run out of assorted foods... particularly noodles anytime soon.


----------



## modfox (Jul 17, 2016)

freaking skyrim with shit tons of furry mods


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Whatever. As long as you take care of me and keep me stocked on vegan snacks then we're good.
> But if you run out of snacks I'm gonna find a shock collar. >:3


All i own are noodles and fish... So hopefully, fish/=meat.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> All i own are noodles and fish... So hopefully, fish/=meat.


Guess it  depends what kind of vegan he is. If he wont eat it, ill eat his share of fish for him.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Guess it  depends what kind of vegan he is. If he wont eat it, ill eat his share of fish for him.


If he doesnt eat it....  then I will have no choice but to challenge him to an intense karaoke battle and loser lives gets to be a fatty.  I may cheat...  :S


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> If he doesnt eat it....  then I will have no choice but to challenge him to an intense karaoke battle and loser lives gets to be a fatty.  I may cheat...  :S


What does that gif have to do with anything XD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh god xD I LMAO at this oddly placed Gif.  Idky haha


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> an intense karaoke battle and loser lives gets to be a fatty.  I may cheat...  :S


Karaoke? Hahaha, cheat all you want you want, you're so gonna lose! 
You can keep the fish though. Fish _are _made of meat.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Oh god xD I LMAO at this oddly placed Gif.  Idky haha


Gotta love open chat...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 17, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Gotta love open chat...


I agree xD


----------



## MEDS (Jul 19, 2016)

So let me tell you about my day. I'm working on a little project where I'm trying to organize the furry community around my university. There was an old Facebook page for this, and I've been chatting with the owner since this morning, trying to get it transferred over to me. Everything was looking great this afternoon and I offered to Skype him and talk about stuff. This is where it gets weird. This dragon tells me that he lives in a "clothing optional" house, and that he's not putting on clothes again until he goes to work in the morning. Better yet, I caught him just as he was slipping into his bath tub. So, just before I was calling him, I was scared as fuck. I kept thinking that he was some crazy or something. So, I proceeded to have this bathroom conversation, and it turned out to be an extremely interesting and engaging conversation. We talked for 45 minutes. I'm pretty sure he liked me, because I'm sure the water must have been pretty freaking cold by the time we hung up.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 19, 2016)

Naturism, FTW.
...
"Hey guys, look at _my _fursuit."


----------



## MEDS (Jul 19, 2016)

For the record, this guy is exceptional and I wish I could have known him before he left town.


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 19, 2016)

I can't see it


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 19, 2016)

damn that's one hell of a refresh rate


----------



## MEDS (Jul 22, 2016)

So, who wants to Skype me sometime this weekend?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 22, 2016)

I *might* actually be able to at some point.. for now I'm going to bed though. Night.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 24, 2016)

So I told my best friend about me being a furry. Would not have dreamed about that a week ago. Scared shitless but went great. Didn't want to make a whole thread about it but wanted you guys to know. Thanks for being here.

-the no longer entirely secretive furry


----------



## MEDS (Jul 24, 2016)

I guess he took it well?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 24, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I guess he took it well?



Yeah no problems what so ever 

I didn't expect to have any problems with him, he's pretty much my only friend, but one damn good one.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello there, how's it going? Since this is mentioned to be an Open Chat I decided to just drop myself in and see how things are currently.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 24, 2016)

Pretty good here.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 24, 2016)

Pasta is good... Beer in progress.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 24, 2016)

I can't handle alcohol like I used to. Doesn't take much to make me regret it the next day haha. I thought it was meant to get easier.. not that I do it often anyway.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

I've never gotten a hangover (thank black baby Jesus...) but I get affected by the boozes super quickity fast. I get kinda stupid somewhere between one and two beers, so I never drink unless it takes place after some stressful period of time.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 24, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I've never gotten a hangover (thank black baby Jesus...) but I get affected by the boozes super quickity fast. I get kinda stupid somewhere between one and two beers, so I never drink unless it takes place after some stressful period of time.


Fine, I'll take a shot of Jägermeister, but only because you told me to.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh no... I used to drink more, but I wound up hugging the potty at too many parties. Jäger Bombs were all too often the cause x_x


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 24, 2016)

Alcohol let's me say things I should have said long ago. It's the next day that's the problem.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 24, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Oh no... I used to drink more, but I wound up hugging the potty at too many parties. Jäger Bombs were all too often the cause x_x


Shit, you want me to take another one. I guess I can do it for you.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Shit, you want me to take another one. I guess I can do it for you.


Yes, sure. You can have them all. And take this cpt. Morgan that's been taking up space in my freezer for a year now.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 25, 2016)

Lol, I only took one.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 25, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Lol, I only took one.


Why don't you just rob a liquor store you lush?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 25, 2016)

rice balls


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 25, 2016)

Rice balls are pretty cool. I don't have a rice cooker so I use just a plan old pan (and I am a terribly lazy person / cook so I tend to accidentally burn or overcook on occasion).  It has been a while since I cooked any rice balls really though I tended to pretty much dip them into barbecue sauce before eating them. 

Today, I went to waffle house and picked up some food there and split it with a room mate. Is there a specific restaurant or place that you (people in general) like to go to for breakfast?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 25, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Today, I went to waffle house and picked up some food there and split it with a room mate. Is there a specific restaurant or place that you (people in general) like to go to for breakfast?



I don't really get breakfasty foods. I just woke up and could totally go for a nice big chicken burger. If I'm feeling lazy there's usually a meat pie around here somewhere.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 25, 2016)

I _wish _there was a shmancy place an herbivore could go out for breakfast around here. Usually all I can get is a side of greasy hashbrowns topped with the vegetables they usually put in the omelets and a waiter that gives me a weird look because I didn't order a 'real' meal.
It's alright though, I make up for that fact by knowing the secrets to making the kick-assiest pancakes known to man-kind as well as many other species.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 26, 2016)

I've never met a herbavarian fox.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes you have, I'm right here!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice to meat you.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 26, 2016)

Leaf me alone! D:


----------



## joedog300 (Jul 26, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I like that I'm so new here, my profile says.... Joined: Thursday


Ayyyyyy I just joined Thursday too!


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 26, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I don't really get breakfasty foods. I just woke up and could totally go for a nice big chicken burger. If I'm feeling lazy there's usually a meat pie around here somewhere.


Do you make the meat pies and the chicken burgers? Also what is a meat pie?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 26, 2016)

joedog300 said:


> Ayyyyyy I just joined Thursday too!


Your profile says you joined today... Tuesday 0.0


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 26, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Do you make the meat pies and the chicken burgers? Also what is a meat pie?



Nahh there's a great takeaway like 2 minutes away.
Wait.. don't tell me it's only an Australian thing .. what do you call mince meat in crusty pastry? How do you live without pie :O


----------



## joedog300 (Jul 26, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Your profile says you joined today... Tuesday 0.0


... That's very strange, I promise you I joined last week. I changed my avatar today, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm watching you....


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 26, 2016)

And I'm off for a 7 hour drive. I can feel the FAF withdrawals already..


----------



## MEDS (Jul 26, 2016)

Turns out that I actually met two herbivorian foxes today.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 27, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Turns out that I actually met two herbivorian foxes today.


I'm partial to celery myself but carrots are certainly close behind.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 27, 2016)

[enters open chat]
Ya know... I really don't like the word fandom.
[shrugs shoulders, leaves open chat]


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 27, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I'm watching you....


@MEDS x @joedog300 confirmed.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 27, 2016)

MEDS said:


> [enters open chat]
> Ya know... I really don't like the word fandom.
> [shrugs shoulders, leaves open chat]


I'm with you there. 
I've always been reluctant to use the terms 'fandom' and 'furry'.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't say Fandom, cos, you know, it's something a little more..

Furry sounds great though


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 27, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Nahh there's a great takeaway like 2 minutes away.
> Wait.. don't tell me it's only an Australian thing .. what do you call mince meat in crusty pastry? How do you live without pie :O


It would probably be called a meat pie, I guess. Just haven't heard of them, but it's not like I know lots of foods across the country maybe the basic soup, sandwich and so on. I barely know or like that many pies in truth.

As for fandom, I think it usually is compared to being a fan of a pre-made work or media of some sort. So it may seem awkward to call furries a 'fandom', though I guess many are fans but some identify more as said anthropomorphic creatures rather than just be a fan base of them? Or maybe that's just a terrible attempt at trying to explain.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 27, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> it's something a little more..


Oh, do you do the lifestyling thing?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 27, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> As for fandom, I think it usually is compared to being a fan of a pre-made work or media of some sort. So it may seem awkward to call furries a 'fandom', though I guess many are fans but some identify more as said anthropomorphic creatures rather than just be a fan base of them? Or maybe that's just a terrible attempt at trying to explain.



Yeah everyone has a slightly different definition and the general consensus I see in, for example, somniums thread about what is a furry, seems to be that all you have to do is like the art style..

I don't really like it being that generalized.  For clarification I'm not here for the 'erotic' stuff but I'm just in love with a couple of anthropomorphic works on FA.

I can't help that they're more attractive than people haha


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 27, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Oh, do you do the lifestyling thing?



Nope, sorry just saw your post. Refer to the one I just posted^

Is it cool to link to someone else's work on here?

Edit: not really into much that's commonly associated with furries actually..


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

I bet if anthros existed in real life, they'd smell.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 27, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I bet if anthros existed in real life, they'd smell.


People smell.
Fur smells nicer


----------



## MEDS (Jul 27, 2016)

They'd take showers...


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

It smells nicer when you turn it into a coat.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 27, 2016)

The whole thing with anthros is they don't exist *crys* so they can be whatever the drawer intended.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 27, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> seems to be that all you have to do is like the art style..


That's how I decided I was a furry. The anthro arts have always appealed to me on this indescribable level for as long as I could remember, and once I finally joined the fandom it felt a bit like I finally discovered what I've always subconsciously wanted to be.

I'm aware of how sad that sounds, but I don't really mind. That's just the way it is.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 27, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> That's how I decided I was a furry. The anthro arts have always appealed to me on this indescribable level for as long as I could remember, and once I joined the fandom for real it felt a bit like I finally discovered what I've always subconsciously wanted to be.
> 
> I'm aware of how sad that sounds, but I don't really mind. That's just the way it is.



No not sad, I have nothing against that. I appreciate a lot of works that are not anthros that ive found on here.

There are specific anthro drawings that are.. F'ing sexy. I thought it was the attraction to the anthro character that made someone a furry that's all.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 28, 2016)

Had to draw a Lioness enjoying some fur wear.







Anthro's enjoying fur.  How perverse.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

You're an interesting one.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 28, 2016)

I can't seem to get it to be a link.  It's the full image.  What a bother.

I sorta got it.  Bah.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 28, 2016)

Holy crap that is amazing. You are so talented I actually want to cry a little bit right now.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 28, 2016)

lol oh stop.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 28, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Holy crap that is amazing. You are so talented I actually want to cry a little bit right now.


I know right? You'd think art by foliage would be mediocre at best, but man, that bush...


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I know right? You'd think art by foliage would be mediocre at best, but man, that bush...



Go to your room.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 28, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Go to your room.


What!? That was a compliment!
Rheumatism is the coolest shrub I know!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm just messing with you you don't have to go to your room. Now clean your mouth with soap.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 28, 2016)

But mooooom...!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> But mooooom...!


You listen to your mother, young man! You came out of her womb, and she can shove you right back in.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MEDS (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm about to meet up with a friend I met 6 years ago on an iPhone hacking forum. I also turn 21 in 5 hours.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I know right? You'd think art by foliage would be mediocre at best, but man, that bush...


You, good sir, are a rascal.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 28, 2016)

Haha 21 was a boring birthday.  I was alrea


MEDS said:


> They'd take showers...


Ever smelt a dog after it's gotten wet?  It stinks xD


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Ever smelt a dog after it's gotten wet?  It stinks xD


Female rats are cool. Their pheromones literally smell exactly like grapes. It's the weirdest, but coolest thing.

There's actually this runon joke in my family. Whenever we smell something grape-scented, one of us always says "I smell rat pheromones".


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 28, 2016)

I bet if anthros existed.  They'd wear tons of body spray.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I bet if anthros existed.  They'd wear tons of body spray.


Let's hope it's not Axe. I'd hate to be surrounded by fur-covered teens practically dripping with that weapons-grade stuff.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 28, 2016)

Furry teenagers would probably be the most obnoxious thing ever.  Like human teenagers.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

Only smellier.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Female rats are cool. Their pheromones literally smell exactly like grapes. It's the weirdest, but coolest thing.
> 
> There's actually this runon joke in my family. Whenever we smell something grape-scented, one of us always says "I smell rat pheromones".


I'd ask how you know this, but probably best I don't xD


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

But fur smells nice.



MEDS said:


> I'm about to meet up with a friend I met 6 years ago on an iPhone hacking forum. I also turn 21 in 5 hours.
> 
> Fun stuff.



Happy birthday MEDS.


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jul 28, 2016)

I KNEW this thread was supposed to exist. We need this for when North Koreans invade again.

Also topless tuesday needs to be recognized as a national holiday :U


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 28, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I bet if anthros existed.  They'd wear tons of body spray.



Begs the question of how often and how thoroughly furs bathe...
And how much they have to spend on shampoo? 

And being completely different species do they even like similar smells?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Begs the question of how often and how thoroughly furs bathe...
> And how much they have to spend on shampoo?
> 
> And being completely different species do they even like similar smells?



Was just thinking about the shampoo haha.
Omg wet fur :3


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Was just thinking about the shampoo haha.
> Omg wet fur :3


Shampoo'd wet fur isn't bad. Just smells sorta like the shampoo. But like I was saying what if they don't like lavender conditioner? What if they prefer curry scented soap or..?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Shampoo'd wet fur isn't bad. Just smells sorta like the shampoo. But like I was saying what if they don't like lavender conditioner? What if they prefer curry scented soap or..?



Or dog bum?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Begs the question of how often and how thoroughly furs bathe...
> And how much they have to spend on shampoo?



I've had to bathe a few dogs when I worked at a kennel. It probably isn't too different from that.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Or dog bum?


Nah, if they all smelled like the same brand of dog butt then no one would be able to tell each other apart.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Nah, if they all smelled like the same brand of dog butt then no one would be able to tell each other apart.



So what do you want to smell like? I've never smelled a fox before.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Well truthfully they would have to bathe using flea shampoo almost every day, unless they were willing to use flea medications.  Flea shampoo is some pretty strong smelly stuff haha


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Still worth it


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 29, 2016)

what the hell is this 

*와와바카라╱╬╱≪ NUB76.COM≫╱╬╱마카오카지노*


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Go there and find out.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 29, 2016)

nitrohusky said:


> what the hell is this
> 
> *와와바카라╱╬╱≪ NUB76.COM≫╱╬╱마카오카지노*



North Korea executing their plan for world domination by spamming a furry forum.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay, first of all- @Simo , you have a website? www.furrydolphin.net: About Foxes
I was looking for some fox facts and found that.



_Hushy said:


> So what do you want to smell like? I've never smelled a fox before.


Well I imagine a fox would like stinky things. They have a tendency to mark things they love with a foul smelling substance secreted from an anal gland. (#FoxFacts)
Also, as @MEDS pointed out to me earlier, foxes love carrots. So because I prefer carrots to urea I believe the answer to your question is that I smell like carrots.



DravenDonovan said:


> Well truthfully they would have to bathe using flea shampoo almost every day, unless they were willing to use flea medications.  Flea shampoo is some pretty strong smelly stuff haha


We don't have to medicate for lice constantly because of hygiene standards (that hopefully anthropomorphs would have x_x ). I feel like fleas would be less of a problem than we'd think.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> They have a tendency to mark things they love with a foul smelling substance secreted from an anal gland. (#FoxFacts)



Well I wouldn't want *all* the animal bits then

And I could go for carrots..


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Go there and find out.



yeah I went there and all my firewall anti-virus and anti-spyware programs went ape shitt


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 29, 2016)

why doesn't the admin take that account down there is literally a new post
every minute on the minute
that's got to take up server space


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> We don't have to medicate for lice constantly because of hygiene standards (that hopefully anthropomorphs would have x_x ). I feel like fleas would be less of a problem than we'd think.


Realistically an Anthromorphic animal most likely wouldn't sweat, so they really wouldn't need to bathe all the time.  Also, when I was a kid and had lice, I was made to bathe daily.  So how much you clean yourself doesn't matter in that standpoint.  Especially considering simply taking a bath after obtaining lice doesn't get rid of them.
In fact, I've heard people claim that being 'too clean' attracts lice more than being greasy, especially since it isn't actually healthy for us to bathe all the time.  Our hair is supposed to be naturally oily, but because of the norm that hair is supposed to look dry, no one takes proper care of their hair.

As for fleas, there is far more abundance of fleas than there is lice.  Deer, and other outside critters, carry them every where they go, and stray pets, or unmedicated pets, carry them around, as well.  So if an Anthromorphic furry animal lived in our world, they'd have a serious problem with them regardless of how hygienic they were.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Still prefur fur 

If fleas were more of a problem for people then we'd probably do more about it though.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Still prefur fur
> 
> If fleas were more of a problem for people then we'd probably do more about it though.


We'd have to treat every furry animal around us haha fleas are hardy things


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> We'd have to treat every furry animal around us haha fleas are hardy things



Yeah true, but I can't resist, I mean that's why I'm here haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah true, but I can't resist, I mean that's why I'm here haha


Haha I suppose so.  Truthfully I doubt I'd be attracted to the real deal if they walked amongst us.  It's kind of like how some people can only find attractions to anime men and women opposed to the real deal.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Let me guess. You all want me to go away to right?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

WOW! Arn't we lively?! Hold on one at a time.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

Bathing is cool but I was thinking even more basic hygiene standards like not rolling around on the ground (at least not often) and taking care not to wear others' clothes. They'd have more fleas than we do lice b/c like you said, other animals would carry them plus a full fur coat means they could be transferred in passing, like a handshake. But then again they'd have a lot more incentive to develop better techniques to control fleas. Though, if they were a minority in our world, they'd still most all have fleas no doubt. 

I think about this stuff a lot, it's kinda fun to ponder. Had evolution taken a different turn and granted other creatures our intelligence what would their idea of society and social structure be like? And would they be more or less like us physically?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok fuck you all to. If being a furry means being a dush count me out! See me now jack asses?!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Bathing is cool but I was thinking even more basic hygiene standards like not rolling around on the ground (at least not often) and taking care not to wear others' clothes. They'd have more fleas than we do lice b/c like you said, other animals would carry them plus a full fur coat means they could be transferred in passing, like a handshake. But then again they'd have a lot more incentive to develop better techniques to control fleas. Though, if they were a minority in our world, they'd still most all have fleas no doubt.
> 
> I think about this stuff a lot, it's kinda fun to ponder. Had evolution taken a different turn and granted other creatures our intelligence what would their idea of society and social structure be like? And would they be more or less like us physically?


 You people will stop acting like im not here. Every body on here acts like i don't exest. First you all send me away now im not here?! What the hells wrong with everyone?!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Bathing is cool but I was thinking even more basic hygiene standards like not rolling around on the ground (at least not often) and taking care not to wear others' clothes. They'd have more fleas than we do lice b/c like you said, other animals would carry them plus a full fur coat means they could be transferred in passing, like a handshake. But then again they'd have a lot more incentive to develop better techniques to control fleas. Though, if they were a minority in our world, they'd still most all have fleas no doubt.
> 
> I think about this stuff a lot, it's kinda fun to ponder. Had evolution taken a different turn and granted other creatures our intelligence what would their idea of society and social structure be like? And would they be more or less like us physically?


Oh I think about stuff like that too haha. 

They'd probably invent better methods of flea control.  Like less smelly shampoos that repel fleas based on the scent, so if they bathe at least every other day, they should be fine.

Hmm.. Well I don't think they'd have to resemble us. We hold too much value over having thumbs, to be honest.  Yes, they make things easier, but it's not necessary impossible to do the things we do without them.  
Different methods could be done to get around the 'handicap' of lacking thumbs.  

Speaking of intelligence.. That's a rather complicated subject.  What exactly makes us more intelligent than any other creature, as is?  They say that the only real difference we have vs other animals is our ability to be 'self-aware', however, I've noticed that not very many humans are as 'self-aware' as we claim to be.  Not anymore.. We just pettle along with our lives, doing whatever is expected of us, and even those who go against the norm have no real 'meaning' to this world we live in.
At least animals have a 'purpose' to serve, while we just.. Well we lost that 'purpose' a long time ago when we decided to be 'independent' from nature and now we're more like parasites than animals.  
We're the fleas of the earth xD
And no, I'm not, "hoomans should die!' I'm just realistic.. I'd honestly hope that if things did take a different approach, and anthros ran the earth instead, they'd do it better.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Ok fuck you all to. If being a furry means being a dush count me out! See me now jack asses?!


Dude, take a chill pill already.  Not very many people are active at this time, on the forum.. It's actually 3am for me.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You people will stop acting like im not here. Every body on here acts like i don't exest. First you all send me away now im not here?! What the hells wrong with everyone?!


Calm down you.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

I should add that, no, I do not suffer from depression.  However, the lack of 'purpose' or 'meaning' for our existence could theoretically be the reason why the majority suffer from depression.  They realize this flaw and take it to heart.  Which I don't blame them.  I can easily suppress my emotions, but not many can.  Perhaps the reason why we're so greedy and want so many things is because the one thing we want the most, we lost, and unless our world is completely torn apart, to start anew, we may never obtain again.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha I suppose so.  Truthfully I doubt I'd be attracted to the real deal if they walked amongst us.  It's kind of like how some people can only find attractions to anime men and women opposed to the real deal.



I thought about that too, I think I would but it wouldn't be identical to the sort of anthros that are drawn, as in I know what you're saying. There would be differences but in general F yea I'd go for that. It's been the more realistic pictures that I like most I think. I admit I think Skyrim started it all for me.

As for thumbs, I would go for thumbs.. typing on FAF would be a little more difficult..

Yeah I feel a lot.. I wouldn't call myself depressed simply because there is a reason I am. Life is not worthwhile so far.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

HOLY CRAP! I had to backspace throgh a book just to say something.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> HOLY CRAP! I had to backspace throgh a book just to say something.



Lol did you hit reply?

Try starting off over in the introductions seeing as all most of us have seen of you here is swearing and pretending we're ignoring you when, well at that point I was walking the dog so no I will not reply in the 5 minutes it took you to complain. It's a forum, not messenger.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I thought about that too, I think I would but it wouldn't be identical to the sort of anthros that are drawn, as in I know what you're saying. There would be differences but in general F yea I'd go for that. It's been the more realistic pictures that I like most I think. I admit I think Skyrim started it all for me.
> 
> As for thumbs, I would go for thumbs.. typing on FAF would be a little more difficult..
> 
> Yeah I feel a lot.. I wouldn't call myself depressed simply because there is a reason I am. Life is not worthwhile so far.


Ah yes, Khajiits are fucking hot!  But still, not as realistic as the real deal.  There's still an obvious animated appeal to them.  Than again there are even some people who are only attracted to characters in movies or shows opposed to the physical presence of a person standing next to them. 

Difficult, but not impossible haha.  If we didn't naturally have them, we'd manage.

Sorry, mate, life isn't really all that worth while.  We do have those special times, here and there, to look forward to.  Escaping our lives on occasions to walk in nature really does help, though.  However, many of us fail to talk those endeavors because we're too addicted to technology haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

3am hm? I've been on here for 3 days now. What was the reasons for the cold shoulders that hole time?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> HOLY CRAP! I had to backspace throgh a book just to say something.


Yeah, people like to talk sometimes


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> 3am hm? I've been on here for 3 days now. What was the reasons for the cold shoulders that hole time?


Ya take things too personal, mate.  This forum isn't THAT active.  And yes, 3:34am now


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Ah yes, Khajiits are fucking hot!  But still, not as realistic as the real deal.  There's still an obvious animated appeal to them.  Than again there are even some people who are only attracted to characters in movies or shows opposed to the physical presence of a person standing next to them.
> 
> Difficult, but not impossible haha.  If we didn't naturally have them, we'd manage.
> 
> Sorry, mate, life isn't really all that worth while.  We do have those special times, here and there, to look forward to.  Escaping our lives on occasions to walk in nature really does help, though.  However, many of us fail to talk those endeavors because we're too addicted to technology haha



Yeah about that, it was an argonian that turned me, shh 

Ahh 3am, that's why we're talking about the meaning of life.. it's 5:30pm here


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Yeah, people like to talk sometimes



I'll talk to a furry anytime. I can't be this open with my family and furries are great.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah about that, it was an argonian that turned me, shh
> 
> Ahh 3am, that's why we're talking about the meaning of life.. it's 5:30pm here


Yeah I.. uh.. I tend to do that late during the night :x My brain likes to be too active during this time xD

Oh ya like them Scalies, eh?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, we've certainly become parasites. Fear and greed are some nasty bugs...

Wonder what the work arounds for not having thumbs would be? They would by and large lack the dexterity needed to construct much at all. 
And if they lacked thumbs then what other extreme differences are there.  Worth noting though that the 'thumb' does still exist on a paw so if that were to become a grabby thing at some point in development then a thumb wouldn't be to far fetched. 

Purpose... I kinda know what you mean. I'm not sure anything has an identifyable purpose, even earth as a biosphere. (I sometimes worry that's peoples' excuse for harming it) I think purpose can only be given, like value to otherwise worthless currency. That's not to say it isn't worth any less when it's self appointed. If you decide that something is your purpose, then it is. That could even include deciding to be part of a 'greater' purpose that's shared amongst many. The depression might come when you look in at yourself and decide your purpose isn't fulfilling. If you've dedicated your life to being a chairman of a company that makes car mirrors, unless you truly have an odd passion you may not be very satisfied.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I'll talk to a furry anytime. I can't be this open with my family and furries are great.


I'm lucky that my parents mostly accept me and my weirdness xD but Furries are great :3 I've learned a lot about myself since talking on this forum than I have my entire life just because I can be pretty much any way I truly desire haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Like i said. I've been on here for 3 days. I've been trying to talk to anyone and like the dog walker said. They all said go somewhere else.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

Furs really are some of the most open minded people I've ever talked with. Guess you have to be that way to get into the fandom in the first place.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

If I was my bushsona.  I'd just sit in the yard and be a bush all day. 

Life would be grand.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Like i said. I've been on here for 3 days. I've been trying to talk to anyone and like the dog walker said. They all said go somewhere else.


Okie doke. . People won't be very apt to reply to you if you're being harsh with them.  nobody comes here to get into an argument. 
If you've got something to talk about bring it up or weigh in on the conversation we're already having.  You're totally welcome here if you don't try to batter us. 
That's all I've got to say about this.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Im the only furry in my city and nobody in this city is exactly open minded. My fammily encloded. So yeah im upset that the 1 grupe of people that i thought would understand is telling me to go away.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Yeah, we've certainly become parasites. Fear and greed are some nasty bugs...
> 
> Wonder what the work arounds for not having thumbs would be? They would by and large lack the dexterity needed to construct much at all.
> And if they lacked thumbs then what other extreme differences are there.  Worth noting though that the 'thumb' does still exist on a paw so if that were to become a grabby thing at some point in development then a thumb wouldn't be to far fetched.
> ...


Well special gloves could be made to accommodate for lacking thumbs.  Like with a hook that acts as a thumb, or something.  Things could be invented to replace thumbs, if need be.  Almost like prostedics are used to replace limbs.  

As for purpose, animals in the wild aren't aware of their purpose, but they each do play a roll in the circle of life.  Deep down they know what they are doing is 'natural' and they do as their instinct impels them to do.
Like how a bird who eats a cherry will drop that cherry seed somewhere, in turn possibly planting another cherry tree.
The roll predators play to keep in check the amount of prey there is so they don't end up eating up all the vegetation.
Simple things, doing things they were designed to do, gives them purpose.  They don't question it.   
Yes, we could give ourselves a purpose, but how beneficial is that purpose to anything other than ourselves?  
To be truly free, and possibly truly happy, would be able to do whatever we want without care or self-awareness.  However, that's selfish and frowned upon.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Like i said. I've been on here for 3 days. I've been trying to talk to anyone and like the dog walker said. They all said go somewhere else.


Many of my comments go unanswered, too, my friend.  Doesn't mean people don't read them, they just simply not interest them enough to think of a reply.  And if you're to whine about it, it'll give people more incentive to not respond.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> If I was my bushsona.  I'd just sit in the yard and be a bush all day.
> 
> Life would be grand.


Would ya like to be kept trimmed up?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Would ya like to be kept trimmed up?


Depends on where I'm planted.  If I'm in a neighborhood of trimmed bushes, then I too would want to keep up appearances.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Depends on where I'm planted.  If I'm in a neighborhood of trimmed bushes, then I too would want to keep up appearances.


You'd have the greatest purpose of all!  And all you'd have to do is exist xD I'm jelly of plants :x


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Welp, it is officially 4 am now.. So off to bed I go!  Thanks for putting up with my philosophical tantrums xD Night


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Yeah I.. uh.. I tend to do that late during the night :x My brain likes to be too active during this time xD
> 
> Oh ya like them Scalies, eh?



Well, this one I guess :3 maybe a few more I found but you know mostly furry.

I don't think I'd have an issue with telling my mum, it's just unnecessary and I'd be letting her down I think. If I could keep it out of the family I'd be cool. But if I moved to the US.. ahh one day..


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Welp, it is officially 4 am now.. So off to bed I go!  Thanks for putting up with my philosophical tantrums xD Night



I like talking. Good night. Again sometime?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

I didn't start this way. It started with 5 dreams about me being an angel dragon trying to save everyone from evil. I know ha ha ha funny. But that was 18 years ago. I had no idea there was a fandom for this stuff unles you count s&m as a furry thing. I happen to be looking on youtube and found why are there furries so i watched it and for a month someone that looked somewhat like me in my dreams kept showing up on the videos. It bluw my mind. So yes i take this personly. Being a furry is a part of who i am and learning it on your own is a trip. I don't have somewhere i can go with friends to be my furry self and dance and laugh and have fun. Its just me. Try not being deprest through that all those years.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

18 years ago?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well special gloves could be made to accommodate for lacking thumbs.  Like with a hook that acts as a thumb, or something.  Things could be invented to replace thumbs, if need be.  Almost like prostedics are used to replace limbs.
> 
> As for purpose, animals in the wild aren't aware of their purpose, but they each do play a roll in the circle of life.  Deep down they know what they are doing is 'natural' and they do as their instinct impels them to do.
> Like how a bird who eats a cherry will drop that cherry seed somewhere, in turn possibly planting another cherry tree.
> ...



You mean if they were still in the same bodies they are now but with intelligence more like ours? After growing as a race would they feel the need to emulate traits of other animals on such a level? Maybe they'd form some kind of codependency..

Those organisms out there have fallen into their roles within the cycle and they act to keep the cycle going, which we see as purpose. What's the point of the cycle though?
The purpose we assign to ourselves hopefully gives us fulfillment, but is typically to the benefit of something or someone else. Like being a doctor or a firefighter to help people, an actor or entertainer to make people feel something, or an activist of some kind to try to improve the world around you. 
The purpose you choose should be something you want to do anyway, making it free of the care in that context. Like you want to be musician but you care about money so you wind up a car mirror exec.
A lack of self awareness is a different matter and falls under that whole ignorance is bliss thing. 
And the examples I use are all very humany careerish sorts of things. Purpose could be a lot more general. 

Also, hope you slept well.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes 18 years ago


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I didn't start this way. It started with 5 dreams about me being an angel dragon trying to save everyone from evil. I know ha ha ha funny. But that was 18 years ago. I had no idea there was a fandom for this stuff unles you count s&m as a furry thing. I happen to be looking on youtube and found why are there furries so i watched it and for a month someone that looked somewhat like me in my dreams kept showing up on the videos. It bluw my mind. So yes i take this personly. Being a furry is a part of who i am and learning it on your own is a trip. I don't have somewhere i can go with friends to be my furry self and dance and laugh and have fun. Its just me. Try not being deprest through that all those years.


I'm the only one I know in person too, though it's not quite such a big aspect of my life. Like I said, I really love the open mindedness of the community and that keeps me here. 
You sound like a therian maybe? Someone identifying on some level as something non-human?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Im trying hard not to go off. This is a deep part of me and this is the only way i have of learning about myself. Why wouldn't someone take that personly?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

There isn't really a point to the life cycle. Something was made that can duplicate itself. Due to inconsistencies in the duplication process organisms change over time and the better ones survive.

So the meaning of life is.. sex.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> There isn't really a point to the life cycle. Something was made that can duplicate itself. Due to inconsistencies in the duplication process organisms change over time and the better ones survive.
> 
> So the meaning of life is.. sex.


I'm okay with that.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im trying hard not to go off. This is a deep part of me and this is the only way i have of learning about myself. Why wouldn't someone take that personly?



I'm not telling you to go, but if you also start a thread looking for someone like you, you may have more luck. Personally I can't relate. I only wish I dreamt about anthros


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Therian? I've heard that before but not to clear on what it means.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Therian? I've heard that before but not to clear on what it means.


I'm not the best authority on it so do some searching, but from what I've gathered and in your case the angel dragon would be a strong part of your identity rather than just a character put on. Could even be a spiritual thing.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

There's definitely others here..


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Personally I can't relate. I only wish I dreamt about anthros


I've had a few dreams featuring fuzz balls since I showed up around here. Kinda strange


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I've had a few dreams featuring fuzz balls since I showed up around here. Kinda strange



Aww I'm jealous. I wouldn't want to wake up though..


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

I do know my hole life i was diffrent as cleashay as it sounds. But as a child playing house i was never a human but always an outlandish animel but it wasn't enoph to play the animel. I still sit on the floor offten like a dog. Everyone i know says i run like a hores and swim like a squed. My close friends say im like a bull. I try not to be.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Aww I'm jealous. I wouldn't want to wake up though..


They won't very coherent though sadly. 

Although, that would be a wonderful reason to try to get into lucid dreaming.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't dream about anthros.  I dream about cardboard boxes floating in space or castles on wheels.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Lol. Remember the little furby things. I had 1 and right from the box it cused out my friends dad in spanish. It fried his sisters furby's brain. I miss that thing.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> They won't very coherent though sadly.
> 
> Although, that would be a wonderful reason to try to get into lucid dreaming.



Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol. Remember the little furby things. I had 1 and right from the box it cused out my friends dad in spanish. It fried his sisters furby's brain. I miss that thing.



I know of but never actually saw one in real life.. maybe not so big in Australia haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

That sounds like sackboy little big planet.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow this thing is slow.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

You two should get avatars.  Hard to tell you apart.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You two should get avatars.  Hard to tell you apart.



But what? I'm getting a graphics tablet soooon.. even then idk what.. I'm not so into fursonas but yaknow if something suits I need a pic..

Try differentiating us with our names


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd like to but im not a high tec person. im more of a there it is person. You say go to buble buts dot come i say ok where's that i don't see it


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

It took me 23 years to get the hang of a lighter. You want me to put a pictur on here? It will be y2k all over again only we will contakt et this time.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

8T


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Have you seen a cave man with a lighter?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

I wish i was a good speller. I'd right a book about my dreams. They'd be box office hits world wide. Then people would get what im saying.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Night all.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 29, 2016)

Oops, I zonked out...


_Hushy said:


> But what? I'm getting a graphics tablet soooon.. even then idk what.. I'm not so into fursonas but yaknow if something suits I need a pic


You need a husky because then you would be Hushy the husky and alliterations are cool.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, y'all were talkative this morning.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I like talking. Good night. Again sometime?


Anytime ;3


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Well, this one I guess :3 maybe a few more I found but you know mostly furry.
> 
> I don't think I'd have an issue with telling my mum, it's just unnecessary and I'd be letting her down I think. If I could keep it out of the family I'd be cool. But if I moved to the US.. ahh one day..


I had no intentions of telling either of my parents, haha.  I don't have any Furry friends IRL, and probably won't ever get a full on Fursuit.  Maybe custom ears and tail one day, but that may be it.
I did end up telling them, though, because they pointed out a woman wearing a furry hat that looked like a husky and said they could see me wearing that.  I asked if they could see me wearing a full-on Fursuit, and they said yeah xD
I told them and they weren't bothered at all.  They just figured I'd be into something this weird haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> You mean if they were still in the same bodies they are now but with intelligence more like ours? After growing as a race would they feel the need to emulate traits of other animals on such a level? Maybe they'd form some kind of codependency..
> 
> Those organisms out there have fallen into their roles within the cycle and they act to keep the cycle going, which we see as purpose. What's the point of the cycle though?
> The purpose we assign to ourselves hopefully gives us fulfillment, but is typically to the benefit of something or someone else. Like being a doctor or a firefighter to help people, an actor or entertainer to make people feel something, or an activist of some kind to try to improve the world around you.
> ...


Well a dog or cat can actually walk around on their hinds.  It's not as graceful, nor as comfortable.  Their barrel like chests would go flat and their anatomy would change, but they wouldn't look human.  More like werebeasts.
Over time evolution would probably alter their bodies more.  Maybe make their arms more mobile, like ours.  Perhaps their dew claws would become more like thumbs and their back feet would become bigger for a more graceful support, but in the mean time they'd probably travel long distances more on all four.  
I doubt they'd lose their digilegs.  Perhaps some would move around using their whole lower leg portion as support, like you see in some cartoons.  I don't see how that would be more comfy, though.  Most of the support would probably still be on their foot during any kind of serious moving about.
Idk how they'd speak, though.. We were created with the vocal cords that can mimic sounds, so that is why we can speak.  I know they'd have issues speaking our language because a lot of our words are formed with the use of lips, while their mouths aren't used for forming their sounds at all, they just pretty much shout haha.  
So idk.. Perhaps they'd have their own language, too.
They would probably mimic other animals, too.  It's a process of learning that we went though to get where we are today.  Of course they have specific needs that we don't have, so each animal type would most likely have complete different cultures.  Their homes would be built to suit each of their needs.
I could think on this more, but I don't have all day xD gotta work :x

So I'll skip to the purpose thing.

Animals purpose in the great circle of things is to keep the planet running.  To support nature and keep balance in check.  Natural disasters and disease plays a roll in this, too, for everything that goes on in nature, happens for a reason.  
Yes, we can do good and help each other, and perhaps even try to help the planet.  Those are good purposes, but a different kind of purpose than being included in the greater Scheme of things.  We try so hard to understand why things work that we lose sight of the fact that it doesn't matter why it works, it just does.  
A lot of the things we hold high standards for, with knowledge, isn't really useful nor does it matter, in the end, that we know it.  Like how we know there are other planets and about space, stars and such.  How does that help us to simply live?  
Again I'd go on but I really should get ready for workhaha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

I wish people in this city was that understanding. I don't fully understand myself and im trying to rap my head around my purdikament. And yes after so long of people makeing you chase your tell no matter how jentle you are you get pissed. This furry fanomenon in my life has answored alot of my problems but im left with many otheres. Like where do i go to be me in this city? Who do i talk to? How do i go out in publice as what i am alone? where is everyone? Im in a sea of hateful uncaring close minded monsters that has belittled me my hole life. I ask only that you don't leave me here. Show me the way and you will see me.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

If you thought yesterday i had a bad out burst lol. Im sorry you haven't seen the tip of the iceburg. I tend to take out macheans with 1 punch. I've plawed through re-inforst steal doors and walls and yes it was beond painful. Coming back from a rage like that leaves you in a uncontrolebl sobing pudle of jello. It feels like every part of you is being ripped apart from the inside out. Alive? Lol 4 of my mom's zans and 2 muscile relaxers didn't help. I don't recomend that. SO DON'T TRY IT!!!! I mean it. Pills blaaaaaa! I hate them. If we ever happen to meet in person and im mad with a smill and tears just stay back and out of reach. Normlely its hard to get me mad.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> If you thought yesterday i had a bad out burst lol. Im sorry you haven't seen the tip of the iceburg. I tend to take out macheans with 1 punch. I've plawed through re-inforst steal doors and walls and yes it was beond painful. Coming back from a rage like that leaves you in a uncontrolebl sobing pudle of jello. It feels like every part of you is being ripped apart from the inside out. Alive? Lol 4 of my mom's zans and 2 muscile relaxers didn't help. I don't recomend that. SO DON'T TRY IT!!!! I mean it. Pills blaaaaaa! I hate them. If we ever happen to meet in person and im mad with a smill and tears just stay back and out of reach. Normlely its hard to get me mad.


There may be more people around you who can relate.  More than you know, it's just a matter of where to look.  Honestly, I didn't know there were Furry's in my area until I decided to look them up.  Granted I haven't tried to meet any of them, but I've been a lone wolf for so long, it doesn't personally bother me that I don't have anyone in person to talk to about Furry stuff.
Furry's aren't as open, in public, as you may believe.  Many of them don't care if the public know what they are.  They normally only show their Furry side online or at conventions (and the select few who happen to have friends who are Furries, too)
Also, most Furries don't believe they are their Fursona's, or wish to be them.  Their Furry counterparts are just that, counterparts (mostly separate figments that they don't actually believe is real).
Now, if you actually think your soul/spirit is this Angel Dragon, than you may be more of a Therian or Otherkin.  They aren't exactly Furry's, and are more into the spiritual/paranormal aspect of belief.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 29, 2016)

so whats goin' on in this thread *peers suspiciously*


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> There may be more people around you who can relate.  More than you know, it's just a matter of where to look.  Honestly, I didn't know there were Furry's in my area until I decided to look them up.  Granted I haven't tried to meet any of them, but I've been a lone wolf for so long, it doesn't personally bother me that I don't have anyone in person to talk to about Furry stuff.
> Furry's aren't as open, in public, as you may believe.  Many of them don't care if the public know what they are.  They normally only show their Furry side online or at conventions (and the select few who happen to have friends who are Furries, too)
> Also, most Furries don't believe they are their Fursona's, or wish to be them.  Their Furry counterparts are just that, counterparts (mostly separate figments that they don't actually believe is real).
> Now, if you actually think your soul/spirit is this Angel Dragon, than you may be more of a Therian or Otherkin.  They aren't exactly Furry's, and are more into the spiritual/paranormal aspect of belief.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry im still geting the hang of this web stuff. Ty for the info. I keep hearing about therians and relidges totims and things like that. To me that sounds to human. When was the last time your pet prayed? Lol. Animels don't care about human bealefes or they're face on wood. I just saw some therian videos and felt insulted by some of it. Do i feel conected to an animel sperit? No. It more like my dreams showed me what i am and now im trying to learn more. But its slow going. Unlike you im more of a pack person. I get nerves going out alone and keep a wepon close to me. And the biger they are the more agresiv i get. I've bit people before and had been sent to the office for barking in someones face. He called my girlfriend a b itch and i went off. He fell out of his seat and wet himself. When i was asked why i was at the office i said i barked at someone and they said go back to classe. In fights i don't feel, see or hear anything. But when its over its painful coming out of it. Beond painful. And yes i very badly want a real tail not a fursuit knok off. No offince. I do like the furry outfits and find them cute & funny. Telephone realy got my atintion becose she looks like the same spishes i was in my dreams i had 18 years ago. Its a real mind trip


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes im a talker but not a speller lol.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

And as of where to look. Look up anything joplin and you'll see the worlds strongest tornado. You could put joplin gets a booty call from horten. What do you see? TORNADO!!!! WAAAA HOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

@Angel-blacksun haha it's alright.  It takes time to get the hang of net things.

  Hmm.. Well when people normally talk about their animal coming to them in their dreams, I can't help but think Therian or Otherkin.  Some of them don't seem to see it as a religious thing, either.  They just believe they are their Fursona.  Or at least strongly desire to be.
  Telephone didn't really have hers visit her in a dream.  She doesn't think she is an Angel Dragon, either.  She based the species off of a late horse of hers, actually.  
  Can find more info about it here: dutchangeldragons


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 29, 2016)

So I'm getting a Steam controller since I have no desk and my PC is hooked up to my living room television.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Wow, y'all were talkative this morning.



Last night for me.. I got 10 hours sleep and feel great. Sorry guys xD


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

OH i forgot the story i wrought in jr. high school about my dreams. The day i turned it in we got a sub teacher and to my surpries the sub and 2 men dressed in black suits kept me from leaving the room and they griled me about my story. Why i wrought it, How did i get the info, Did i beleave what i wrought. So yeah if i told them the truth i would of disapered.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

I know the horse story. A very loving horse i think. Sad to hear dutch died. I to like horses our horse gave her life protecting us. I was 6 an we was runing from wolfs.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 29, 2016)

Got to run all. C YA LOL.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Last night for me.. I got 10 hours sleep and feel great. Sorry guys xD


Last night for me, too.  Haha must have been nice to get 10 hrs!  I got..8 still not bad haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> OH i forgot the story i wrought in jr. high school about my dreams. The day i turned it in we got a sub teacher and to my surpries the sub and 2 men dressed in black suits kept me from leaving the room and they griled me about my story. Why i wrought it, How did i get the info, Did i beleave what i wrought. So yeah if i told them the truth i would of disapered.


Kind of curious as to what exactly you wrote haha


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Last night for me, too.  Haha must have been nice to get 10 hrs!  I got..8 still not bad haha



Most of the forum goes to sleep just before I finish work. I'm on holidays right now though.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Most of the forum goes to sleep just before I finish work. I'm on holidays right now though.


Same, actually.  I pop in from time to time on breaks, or before I go into work.  Last night was one of the rare times people actually were active haha


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Wait, wasn't it you that said you were up at 3am?

I went to bed about 10pm I think.

I can't do it so often at work. People might see the real me. That could be bad. Could be fun though.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I can't do it so often at work. People might see the real me.


Wat?  Do you type like a furry?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Wat?  Do you type like a furry?



Yes I paw at the screen helplessly.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I can't do it so often at work. People might see the real me. That could be bad. Could be fun though.


You mean chat on FAF? That would actually be the _best_ way to reveal you're a furry, if you intend to do that. It's much easier to just be seen browsing this site than to find a way to directly tell them you're a furry. That's how my brother and I both went about revealing that.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> You mean chat on FAF? That would actually be the _best_ way to reveal you're a furry, if you intend to do that. It's much easier to just be seen browsing this site than to find a way to directly tell them you're a furry. That's how my brother and I both went about revealing that.



Yeah that's it. I'd kinda prefur if everyone knew, so I could go on FAF and do other things. Also it's hard to meet another furry when you can't tell anyone. I just don't need it getting around to the family.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah that's it. I'd kinda prefur if everyone knew, so I could go on FAF and do other things. Also it's hard to meet another furry when you can't tell anyone. I just don't need it getting around to the family.


Yeah, the rest of the family's the hard part. I have my computer up in my attic and my brother's the only other one that goes up there during the day, so he's the only one that knows about it. Even though he took it perfectly well, it was still nerve-wrecking. I couldn't possibly imagine utilizing the same tactic with the rest of my family.

I wish you the best of luck if you do decide on doing this. Just remember, it's still the easiest, safest way to do it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't understand you furries.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 29, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I don't understand you furries.


YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND, DAD!


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

That might be the way hey. You genius.
Best way to avoid the whole thing about making it seem like a big deal. I just hope the misconceptions don't take over first..

Even so it probably won't happen for a while..

What exactly don't you understand bush? Are you even a furry?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> That might be the way hey. You genius.
> Best way to avoid the whole thing about making it seem like a big deal. I just hope the misconceptions don't take over first..


Hey, my brother's the one that did it first. Thank him for the idea! And if you want to dispel some of those misconceptions, have this video prepared. This guy taught me almost everything I need to know about the furry community.


_Hushy said:


> What exactly don't you understand bush? Are you even a furry?


Nah, he's a bushy.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Hey, my brother's the one that did it first. Thank him for the idea! And if you want to dispel some of those misconceptions, have this video prepared. This guy taught me almost everything I need to know about the furry community.


Well, I'm bored. I might watch a few of these.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

Well that was an interesting video, I'll have to watch more in the near future.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Imma gonna hafta wait till tonight to watch that. Then I'll be sure to give you my opinion 



Cannabiskitty said:


> Hello all have a wonderful weekend.



Thanks brooo! You too.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

When I told my friend (the only one that knows) I just showed him a really great anthro. Oops. It worked. Trust me it's not as weird as it sounds. Would rather a good example in his head rather than saying "bugs bunny is an anthro" cos that's not what I'm into..


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> When I told my friend (the only one that knows) I just showed him a really great anthro. Oops. It worked. Trust me it's not as weird as it sounds. Would rather a good example in his head rather than saying "bugs bunny is an anthro" cos that's not what I'm into..


That makes sense. Better than how my first group of friends found out. XD


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 29, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> That makes sense. Better than how my first group of friends found out. XD


Not-so-SFW, I'm assuming?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Wait, wasn't it you that said you were up at 3am?
> 
> I went to bed about 10pm I think.
> 
> I can't do it so often at work. People might see the real me. That could be bad. Could be fun though.


Yeah that was me xD 

Eh, if someone is going to stand over my shoulder and try to read the things I type, they deserve to be cock punched anyways.  Also, If someone can read this small text from 10ft back, they are talented and I wouldn't mind if they knew the real me.  People don't generally read others texts, and many get mad if you do, so even if someone read what I said, they'd have to admit how they knew and they'd sound like the creeper, in the end.  
I work for a company where you'd get into trouble for discriminating someone for their 'hobbies' anyways, so I'm good.  I'm not going to go around telling everyone I'm a Furry, though xD


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Not-so-SFW, I'm assuming?


I trusted them to only make a call with my unlocked smartphone while used the bathroom. XD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 29, 2016)

You all are way too paranoid xD I'm sure the majority of the people I work with don't even know what Furaffinity is, and if they did, they probably are into it too.  
I browse FA and FAF all the time, at work.  I normally am in the bathroom, or sit alone during break, so if someone does manage to see what I'm doing on my phone, they are far more creepy than anything they catch me looking at.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 29, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> I trusted them to only make a call with my unlocked smartphone while used the bathroom. XD


Ah, there we go. Even if I had a smartphone (I have one of those classic brick phones) with nothing private on it, I would never trust even my closest friends.

Sorry to hear that happened to you, man.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Ah, there we go. Even if I had a smartphone (I have one of those classic brick phones) with nothing private on it, I would never trust even my closest friends.
> 
> Sorry to hear that happened to you, man.


Don't be. It was funny as hell and I scared the shit out of them with my calm reaction a few weeks later when they told me what they'd seen. XD


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 29, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Don't be. It was funny as hell and I scared the shit out of them with my calm reaction a few weeks later when they told me what they'd seen. XD


Well, I'm glad to hear that you're taking it well, and you got a bit of revenge, too! >=)


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear that you're taking it well, and you got a bit of revenge, too! >=)


Yeah, it's kinda become an inside joke between me and my friends.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You all are way too paranoid xD I'm sure the majority of the people I work with don't even know what Furaffinity is, and if they did, they probably are into it too.
> I browse FA and FAF all the time, at work.  I normally am in the bathroom, or sit alone during break, so if someone does manage to see what I'm doing on my phone, they are far more creepy than anything they catch me looking at.



I spend so much time on here I think it might just happen even if I do try to hide it. Oh well it would be interesting.. I don't know what I'd think the next morning though..


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What exactly don't you understand bush? Are you even a furry?


Why exactly do you need to shoehorn your furryness into every single aspect of your life?  Can you not act like a sensible human being?

Typing like a furry... for god's sake. 

Yes I am a furry.  But it's not the core of my being.  I'm much more complicated than some person who puts on a facade because they have nothing going on behind their outward appearance.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Why exactly do you need to shoehorn your furryness into every single aspect of your life?  Can you not act like a sensible human being?
> 
> Typing like a furry... for god's sake.
> 
> Yes I am a furry.  But it's not the core of my being.  I'm much more complicated than some person who puts on a facade because they have nothing going on behind their outward appearance.



But that's just it. I'm not either. I don't like fursuits (good on them for trying to live their dream, but not my thing). Fursonas kinda bother me. Wearing a tail in public annoys me.

I'm not trying to announce my furryness over the P.A system at work. I just hate having to hide it and I'd like to meet another person like me, that's hard if I can't say who I am.

Even if I do exactly what I'd like it still may be weeks before someone even realizes. .


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I spend so much time on here I think it might just happen even if I do try to hide it. Oh well it would be interesting.. I don't know what I'd think the next morning though..


Eh, truth be told I don't mind if others find out.  I type a lot, normally, so they'd have to read quiet a bit to really gather anything I'm saying, and by then I'd surely realize they were glaring over my shoulder.  
I don't say anything to be ashamed of, or at least that I'm ashamed of saying.  I'm careful about what art I look at.  Just face my back to something and not stand next to anyone when I'm looking at it.  
I don't actually browes FA, either.  Just look at posted art from artists I watch.  If it's too NSFW than I'll either wait till I'm taking a potty break or at home.  Or around no one xD Just takes being aware of your surroundings.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> But that's just it. I'm not either. I don't like fursuits (good on them for trying to live their dream, but not my thing). Fursonas kinda bother me. Wearing a tail in public annoys me.
> 
> I'm not trying to announce my furryness over the P.A system at work. I just hate having to hide it and I'd like to meet another person like me, that's hard if I can't say who I am.
> 
> Even if I do exactly what I'd like it still may be weeks before someone even realizes. .


I don't hate Fursuits, but I doubt I'll ever get one.  Closest I may get (or make) are ears and a tail.  I wouldn't wear in public, though, unless I decide to go to anthrocon one year.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I don't hate Fursuits, but I doubt I'll ever get one.  Closest I may get (or make) are ears and a tail.  I wouldn't wear in public, though, unless I decide to go to anthrocon one year.



Yeah fair enough. They're not real enough that's all. Some are just concerning.. but yeah nothing against others doing it. I just wish genetic engineering was a thing haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah fair enough. They're not real enough that's all. Some are just concerning.. but yeah nothing against others doing it. I just wish genetic engineering was a thing haha


You can find some that are pretty realistic looking.  Expensive as all get out, I'm sure xD is prefer a more realistic one if I could.
http://66.media.tumblr.com/546e9da26fa3ff03eec7072a05a5dcd2/tumblr_inline_mrjydmWu3N1qm28e7.jpg


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You can find some that are pretty realistic looking.  Expensive as all get out, I'm sure xD is prefer a more realistic one if I could.
> http://66.media.tumblr.com/546e9da26fa3ff03eec7072a05a5dcd2/tumblr_inline_mrjydmWu3N1qm28e7.jpg



Holy fuzzballs. Yeah great work on that one. It looks like an actual animal though, no anthro stuff


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Holy fuzzballs. Yeah great work on that one. It looks like an actual animal though, no anthro stuff


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

What kind of gun is that?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What kind of gun is that?


Fuck if I know haha looks like maybe some kind of sniper rifle?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

Okay Draven 
I really appreciate the effort in those and I'm happy you showed me that cos that's freakin awesome.

It's just I want to say what I want to say.. hope you don't mind. First up, the first and last one look like taxidermy and kind of put me off.. the middle one though.. soooo close, would prefer that to myself but.. it's just not what I find attractive like particular pictures ive seen (to be fair I don't find many people attractive though). I'm not entirely certain why. It's not simply the realism, there are characters that look that real that are.. you know..
I think it could be the dimensions of particular features or the lack of muscle definition and shape due to it being another layer over the wearers skin. The pictures I like generally aren't that accurately like the animal too so maybe that's why but yeah. I just wanted to say that seeing as I was talking about how I'm not into the fursuits, for me to want to wear one it would have to be as good as what made me a furry, which is something I found really dam attractive.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

Basically what I'm saying is, because I call myself a furry due to the actual sexual attraction to *particular* anthros. The attraction is what it would take for a fur suit to be a desire to me. Due to the fact that fursuits are real and not drawn, the 'uncanny valley' is a tough factor to overcome, and even past that if it's not attractive to me then.. well, its not.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Kind of curious as to what exactly you wrote haha


                                                                                                                                                                         Lol I just wrote a story about my 5 dreams. How i was some experment in a lab and rusha had rain over most the world and we was being bread to be super soldgers to fight they're wars. And we was being controled though inplants in our bodies. But for some reason they couldn't get it to work on me. The harder they tried the more vielent i Became. We was not alive to them just toys they can do with as they well. And yes it got very grafic and horefying. It was..... well it still makes it hard not to rip evrything apart. In the story i maneged to wright it down but its painful to repet. Just thinking of what they did to my girlfriend in the dreams and how they got offspring. Ok my controler is craking. Well no matter how many times we was killed we'd just be reborn and it would start all over again. I went completly out of my mind destroying evrything and evryone. The only thing that stoped me was a hand tuched my shoulder from behind and i couldn't move then she steped in front of my and i droped to my neas and cried. She just held me in her arms. The the self destruct alarms went off and we ran like hell seting who we could free before the place exploded. That was just parts of dream 1 Think of a living cut and paist worshak of an angel dragon standing on a hill holding a shreded amarican flag up telling a sea of cros bred highbread super solgers they will be free and that flag will stand for what is right once and for all and those that thretens that will be stains at our feet.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Its morning and i was walking all over the city in my wolf hat. Its not much but its a start and dam it im not a pokymon!!! Peek at this you over waight todler!!! I never could get in to pokymon. Grrrr Way to gulable. And dragon ball z. I saw goku geting mad when i was 7 and he's still there now and im 34. He'd have his ass for a hat doing that here.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 30, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What kind of gun is that?


That is a Nerf gun. The latest in foam dart technologies.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 30, 2016)

I saw some dude driving down the highway the other day with furry pin-up decals on the back windows of his car, and a license plate that read '2yif4me'

my fucking internet life is bleeding into real life. oh god.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> I saw some dude driving down the highway the other day with furry pin-up decals on the back windows of his car, and a license plate that read '2yif4me'
> 
> my fucking internet life is bleeding into real life. oh god.


*Cyber Man voice* You shall be assimilated.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 30, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What kind of gun is that?


Late response. That's just a painted Nerf gun. You can see "Nerf" on the side.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

Still more real than my dreams will ever be.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol I just wrote a story about my 5 dreams. How i was some experment in a lab and rusha had rain over most the world and we was being bread to be super soldgers to fight they're wars. And we was being controled though inplants in our bodies. But for some reason they couldn't get it to work on me. The harder they tried the more vielent i Became. We was not alive to them just toys they can do with as they well. And yes it got very grafic and horefying. It was..... well it still makes it hard not to rip evrything apart. In the story i maneged to wright it down but its painful to repet. Just thinking of what they did to my girlfriend in the dreams and how they got offspring. Ok my controler is craking. Well no matter how many times we was killed we'd just be reborn and it would start all over again. I went completly out of my mind destroying evrything and evryone. The only thing that stoped me was a hand tuched my shoulder from behind and i couldn't move then she steped in front of my and i droped to my neas and cried. She just held me in her arms. The the self destruct alarms went off and we ran like hell seting who we could free before the place exploded. That was just parts of dream 1 Think of a living cut and paist worshak of an angel dragon standing on a hill holding a shreded amarican flag up telling a sea of cros bred highbread super solgers they will be free and that flag will stand for what is right once and for all and those that thretens that will be stains at our feet.


Haha that is an interesting dream.  I wouldn't doubt that Russia will take over one day xD


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> *Cyber Man voice* You shall be assimilated.


Lol The borg should run. My fist seems to find its way through machins lol. A hole in the thing the size of a baseball is deaktivated but sony can't comprehind that. And the enternet will stay on.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Okay Draven
> I really appreciate the effort in those and I'm happy you showed me that cos that's freakin awesome.
> 
> It's just I want to say what I want to say.. hope you don't mind. First up, the first and last one look like taxidermy and kind of put me off.. the middle one though.. soooo close, would prefer that to myself but.. it's just not what I find attractive like particular pictures ive seen (to be fair I don't find many people attractive though). I'm not entirely certain why. It's not simply the realism, there are characters that look that real that are.. you know..
> I think it could be the dimensions of particular features or the lack of muscle definition and shape due to it being another layer over the wearers skin. The pictures I like generally aren't that accurately like the animal too so maybe that's why but yeah. I just wanted to say that seeing as I was talking about how I'm not into the fursuits, for me to want to wear one it would have to be as good as what made me a furry, which is something I found really dam attractive.


No worries, I know what you mean.  I'm not attracted to Fursuits either.  In fact, they say those that are, are plushophilliacs (people into plush animals).
I, personally, doubt I'd be into the real deal, either.  I'm the same with not being attracted to most real beings, myself.
I believe my attraction to the art of Anthros falls along the same lines that people who are only attracted to anime men and women.  Which I am attracted more to anime men than the real deal haha.
I think a lot of that is due to being raised on animated shows, and watching anime, whenever I could find it on tv, from a very young age.  
When my body went through puberty, that's where my attention first went to, and hence forth has stayed.  I've been with the real deal a few times, but guess my mind's too damaged to enjoy xD


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha that is an interesting dream.  I wouldn't doubt that Russia will take over one day xD


 Me to. Only 1 problem. Evryone that didn't help russia fell to russia. If you helped them it was by they're laws or you fell to russia. There was no freedom of anything. It was russias way or lab rat and death. Evrything was destroyed. Usa was a waist land and only russia had drinkabl water and food. The earth was on its death bed.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Me to. Only 1 problem. Evryone that didn't help russia fell to russia. If you helped them it was by they're laws or you fell to russia. There was no freedom of anything. It was russias way or lab rat and death. Evrything was destroyed. Usa was a waist land and only russia had drinkabl water and food. The earth was on its death bed.


Wouldn't doubt that being how everything eventually leads up to.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> No worries, I know what you mean.  I'm not attracted to Fursuits either.  In fact, they say those that are, are plushophilliacs (people into plush animals).
> I, personally, doubt I'd be into the real deal, either.  I'm the same with not being attracted to most real beings, myself.
> I believe my attraction to the art of Anthros falls along the same lines that people who are only attracted to anime men and women.  Which I am attracted more to anime men than the real deal haha.
> I think a lot of that is due to being raised on animated shows, and watching anime, whenever I could find it on tv, from a very young age.
> When my body went through puberty, that's where my attention first went to, and hence forth has stayed.  I've been with the real deal a few times, but guess my mind's too damaged to enjoy xD


 Hmm. Intresting. That would explane why i was left wondering where the magic was my first time. I thought (thats it? I got ripped off!) Lol. I always got a kick out of talking animels. I find them funnyer and they're much better acters. Lol Here's a pictur of my foot.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

I had to put that last part in there ha ha.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

I like anime men with ears and tail kehee x3...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Some things we must hold on to in what is to come. Truth, honer, Loyalty, Respect and Love. dignety is long gone my friends lol. So to throwe off the enameas of the battle feeld grab your guns, lase up your boots, Kiss your loved ones goodby and get on a fursuit. We're going in!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I like anime men with ears and tail kehee x3...


 I like the eres but im in to the girl vurson. I tend to make myself a girl on evry game i play. Its not for odd reasons i just can't bring myself to look at a guy in that way. And before evryone flips out on me. My closest friend is gay and i like having him around. We're always bsing with each other. He's halaryos and he will help anyone at the drop of a hat no matter what he must go through to do it. As for him being gay. Oh well. Love dose what it wants and we are all at its beding. The first girl i was dron to was a gelfling from the dark crisle. to this day i still feel that atraction to her. Its not anime but its closer to furry than human. Hell i'd pick a klingon over human. Faraingy?..... HUMAN! HUMAN! GIVE ME THE HUMAN!!!


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

I want a nerf gun now.  It kinda looks like the Marine Pusle Rifle from Aliens.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes i watch alot of sifi. But i don't go app sheet for it. Its fasenaeting. Pink skins HA HA HA! Thats funny. The whomons lol.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I like the eres but im in to the girl vurson. I tend to make myself a girl on evry game i play. Its not for odd reasons i just can't bring myself to look at a guy in that way.!


I do that because I like to watch girl's asses.  

Bless you Halo Reach.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

How i am, what i stand for came from anime and sifi. My parents was always to messed up and you know what i mean. I was the kid that couldn't wait to get to school. Evry time our parents came home it was a scrable to hide. Evry time i saw our dad's car i would vomit. It was a yellow 57 chivy, a cool car but it made me sick at the site of it. I could smell that car just at the site of it. Evryone else didn't smell anything. Yyyyeeeessss dad.... > im your little budy >. Watch as the tiger stoks his pray.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

The hell are you talking about?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> The hell are you talking about?


 The hunt  HEHEHE!!!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Im so helpless don't hurt me. MHMHMHWAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

I find the word kuwdata anoying. The word i would use for that is "TUUUUUDAAAAAHHH!" Lol


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

What the fuck is going on? XD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I like the eres but im in to the girl vurson. I tend to make myself a girl on evry game i play. Its not for odd reasons i just can't bring myself to look at a guy in that way. And before evryone flips out on me. My closest friend is gay and i like having him around. We're always bsing with each other. He's halaryos and he will help anyone at the drop of a hat no matter what he must go through to do it. As for him being gay. Oh well. Love dose what it wants and we are all at its beding. The first girl i was dron to was a gelfling from the dark crisle. to this day i still feel that atraction to her. Its not anime but its closer to furry than human. Hell i'd pick a klingon over human. Faraingy?..... HUMAN! HUMAN! GIVE ME THE HUMAN!!!


Well I'm a girl who'd prefer to play a guy on games than a girl, and my Fursona is a guy xD I can't get attached to girls as characters.  Now in my imaginary world that I sometimes dream up at night, before subconscious dreams start, I imagine a girl character, but she's normally involved with cool guys ^~^ 
Do you got to deal with said shitty parents now?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> No worries, I know what you mean.  I'm not attracted to Fursuits either.  In fact, they say those that are, are plushophilliacs (people into plush animals).
> I, personally, doubt I'd be into the real deal, either.  I'm the same with not being attracted to most real beings, myself.
> I believe my attraction to the art of Anthros falls along the same lines that people who are only attracted to anime men and women.  Which I am attracted more to anime men than the real deal haha.
> I think a lot of that is due to being raised on animated shows, and watching anime, whenever I could find it on tv, from a very young age.
> When my body went through puberty, that's where my attention first went to, and hence forth has stayed.  I've been with the real deal a few times, but guess my mind's too damaged to enjoy xD



Yeah but the interesting thing is that if it looks real enough I can be attracted. My first was my Skyrim character haha and the detail on those agonians was just.. mmm

Fursuits are just not quite real enough. Oh well that middle one looks better than I do. I think the last things are like muscle definition and if you look at the better arts the proportions of most features are different to the actual animal. The middle fursuit there is a little too accurate to the animal I think..

Sorry


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah but the interesting thing is that if it looks real enough I can be attracted. My first was my Skyrim character haha and the detail on those agonians was just.. mmm
> 
> Fursuits are just not quite real enough. Oh well that middle one looks better than I do. I think the last things are like muscle definition and if you look at the better arts the proportions of most features are different to the actual animal. The middle fursuit there is a little too accurate to the animal I think..
> 
> Sorry


So all in all, you're actually more attracted to the human aspect of an Anthro than the actual animal, ammirite?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> So all in all, you're actually more attracted to the human aspect of an Anthro than the actual animal, ammirite?



I guess, depends how you look at it. People are boring, the right animal features make it hoooot. What I'm attracted to is very non-human though..

Can I pm you my favorites :3


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

It's a visual aesthetic for me.  Animals in reality are disgusting vile creatures.

Human women are good stuff.  It's like another type of human, but with a Lioness head.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I guess, depends how you look at it. People are boring, the right animal features make it hoooot. What I'm attracted to is very non-human though..
> 
> Can I pm you my favorites :3


Sure can haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well I'm a girl who'd prefer to play a guy on games than a girl, and my Fursona is a guy xD I can't get attached to girls as characters.  Now in my imaginary world that I sometimes dream up at night, before subconscious dreams start, I imagine a girl character, but she's normally involved with cool guys ^~^
> Do you got to deal with said shitty parents now?


 Lol i moved out after they realy got to deepinding on my money for rent, drugs and other bills. Now they had to move to his mommies old place for durt cheep in another city. HHHHH AHHHHH! Then theres my older brother the dog humper i meen dog lover uh mooch. We let him live with us many times and he tried to take over without paying a diem. Now he's on the streets of another city draging his lazzy girlfriend around with nothing. next on the chopping bloke. A sister that thinks she is god lol. OOOOH SIS LOL. What people think they know could kill them. Im loyal and loving but only if i get it in reter. My girlfriend is on the other side of the world and i stay loyal. She wanted me to find a local girl to fool around with and i went off. Im not some dickhead you find at the bar. I DON'T CHEET! She said evryone needs the fisicle tuch of another person evry now and then. She has canser and many other medicle problems that she had to go over seas to get treatmont for and ended up being put on meds that the us will not suply and she will diy without them. A very painful death. neather of us can aford a tiket for me to go there. So we are in a pikle. The doctors said by all rights she should be dead but i keep her fighting. I keep telling her i will not give up. I will find a way to her. The harder things get the harder i fight. Ok im about to take out my tv so i will leave it there for now.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 30, 2016)

On the subject of anime.





Beautiful.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

OH and i was griped out by some drunk chick for wereing my trinchcoat and wolf hat in 104 dagrees. lol. I straped on 115 pounds and my trinchcoat, wolf hat in 130 dagrees and walked 6 miles. I did it in -30 to. This is nothing. I did learn from it though. Don't stop and for dam sure don't sit down and yes my pants was still on my legs. Lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

MEDS said:


> On the subject of anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought he was a girl the first time i saw that show.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 30, 2016)

That's what a lot of people say about me when I join a forum.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

for me to be atracted to any furry it must 1 be a girl 2 Look real 3 look somewhat human.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

MEDS said:


> On the subject of anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What show is that?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes im killing the english langwedg. Its not like im the first one to lol.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol i moved out after they realy got to deepinding on my money for rent, drugs and other bills. Now they had to move to his mommies old place for durt cheep in another city. HHHHH AHHHHH! Then theres my older brother the dog humper i meen dog lover uh mooch. We let him live with us many times and he tried to take over without paying a diem. Now he's on the streets of another city draging his lazzy girlfriend around with nothing. next on the chopping bloke. A sister that thinks she is god lol. OOOOH SIS LOL. What people think they know could kill them. Im loyal and loving but only if i get it in reter. My girlfriend is on the other side of the world and i stay loyal. She wanted me to find a local girl to fool around with and i went off. Im not some dickhead you find at the bar. I DON'T CHEET! She said evryone needs the fisicle tuch of another person evry now and then. She has canser and many other medicle problems that she had to go over seas to get treatmont for and ended up being put on meds that the us will not suply and she will diy without them. A very painful death. neather of us can aford a tiket for me to go there. So we are in a pikle. The doctors said by all rights she should be dead but i keep her fighting. I keep telling her i will not give up. I will find a way to her. The harder things get the harder i fight. Ok im about to take out my tv so i will leave it there for now.


You got it rough, it seems, but glad you fight for the things you want.  Nothing wrong with that, so keep it up, my friend :3


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

MEDS said:


> That's what a lot of people say about me when I join a forum.


Huh, I wonder why.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

MEDS said:


> On the subject of anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gaw.. I shipped him and Kagome a lot when I first started watching xD never finished the series, though.  Got too long


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What show is that?


Inyuyasha? Is that how it's spelled? I think that's the anime that character is from.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Yes im killing the english langwedg. Its not like im the first one to lol.


Imo if it's understandable, who gives a fuck


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Inyuyasha? Is that how it's spelled? I think that's the anime that character is from.


Inuyasha, but close enough XD so yes


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What show is that?


 the show that whiet hard cat guy is from. I forgot the name. Graet now i have telephone danceing to gundom star in my head lol. I tried to remember the shows name and gundom star poped up and theres telephone. Yes i find telephone cute as hell and funny.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 30, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Huh, I wonder why.


I don't know.
You. Tell. Me.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> the show that whiet hard cat guy is from. I forgot the name. Graet now i have telephone danceing to gundom star in my head lol. I tried to remember the shows name and gundom star poped up and theres telephone. Yes i find telephone cute as hell and funny.


It's Inuyasha, one of my favorite shows, and you're most certainly drunk.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Inuyasha, but close enough XD so yes


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah that show is a good show. Good storyline.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry thats good art but DEATH TO ALL SPIDERS!


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I don't know.
> You. Tell. Me.


The shy look that your character is giving the viewer in your avatar, coupled with the long hair and perhaps slightly girlish features?



I'm honestly trying to make a hypothesis, not be offensive. I apologies if I've come across as sarcastic or something.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry i g2g again brb


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Sorry thats good art but DEATH TO ALL SPIDERS!


I've always found arachnids much more interesting than scary. I find them fun to observe from time to time. Plus they usually keep away more annoying pests.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> the show that whiet hard cat guy is from. I forgot the name. Graet now i have telephone danceing to gundom star in my head lol. I tried to remember the shows name and gundom star poped up and theres telephone. Yes i find telephone cute as hell and funny.


He's actually a wolf demon xD Half wolf demon


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

OMG I drew something D8 So I share, cause why the hell not?
My Samurai Fursona x3


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> He's actually a wolf demon xD Half wolf demon


Yet still looks almost completely human.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> OMG I drew something D8 So I share, cause why the hell not?
> My Samurai Fursona x3


Better than i can do. I'm terrible with drawing living things. The only time it looks good is if they're encased in armor. XD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Yet still looks almost completely human.


Aye, but his brother (who is full demon) looks human, too, and doesn't have the canine ears.  More pointy, elf like, ears, but he does have a tail.  Inuyasha doesn't have a tail.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Aye, but his brother (who is full demon) looks human, too, and doesn't have the canine ears.  More pointy, elf like, ears, but he does have a tail.  Inuyasha doesn't have a tail.


Well, there's one praise that can easily sum this whole conversation up. "Anime logic." XD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

sesshomaru


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> sesshomaru


Now he looks like a chick. Kind of like Zelda.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Well, there's one praise that can easily sum this whole conversation up. "Anime logic." XD


Haha true that xD  I love the show, but there were some things that made you ask, "why?" 

Sesshomaru looks more like a girl than Inuyasha does haha


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha true that xD  I love the show, but there were some things that made you ask, "why?"
> 
> Sesshomaru looks more like a girl than Inuyasha does haha


I find that most animes will have something that makes you ask that question.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> I find that most animes will have something that makes you ask that question.


Aye, but I still love anime haha


----------



## MEDS (Jul 30, 2016)

I grew up wanting to be Inuyasha. Huge inspiration for me to be a furry.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Aye, but I still love anime haha


I actually haven't watched very many, but you know, I usually find them to be incredibly well written and a lot better than most other shows.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey there... I like this guy haha.  Everyone dies in this particular anime v.v SAD!  I cry Dx

But yes, most anime's do have better stories to them than other shows.  Can bend reality a bit with them, though, too xD


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Hey there... I like this guy haha.  Everyone dies in this particular anime v.v SAD!  I cry Dx
> 
> But yes, most anime's do have better stories to them than other shows.  Can bend reality a bit with them, though, too xD


Yes, yes you can.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> I've always found arachnids much more interesting than scary. I find them fun to observe from time to time. Plus they usually keep away more annoying pests.


 I don't fear any bug. I wouldn't have a problem with them if they'd eat they're own waight and stop trying to at me. They're always ploting waiting to strike. You can't deniye it. I've been a viktom of it many times. A brawn reaclus the size of my head sat on my pillow all day watching me pass with in an inch of it many times. 1 time i happen to look at my bed and it was ready to jump. I was faster fliping my bed over and stomping it in to the floor. Another time i was playing a game and saw something dart from behind my dresser and back again. It repeated this for an hour. so i moved my dresser and found nothing. No sooner than i sat down the dam thing was droping from my light trying to land on me. I fliped backwords out of my seat and flatend it with my shoes befor it could clime back up. When i was 5 i was fighting with my parents and went outside to cool off. I sat by a tree and i was only 2 feet tall then. Something had stood up beside me a foot away. I looked and saw a walking stik 5 feet tall and it turned its head all the way around to look at me and i got the feeling it was there for my sole i was inside befor my ass left the ground. FFFFUUUUCCCCKKK THAT!!! ET HAS LANDED AND HE WANTS ME DEAD!!!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Cool fursona.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't fear any bug. I wouldn't have a problem with them if they'd eat they're own waight and stop trying to at me. They're always ploting waiting to strike. You can't deniye it. I've been a viktom of it many times. A brawn reaclus the size of my head sat on my pillow all day watching me pass with in an inch of it many times. 1 time i happen to look at my bed and it was ready to jump. I was faster fliping my bed over and stomping it in to the floor. Another time i was playing a game and saw something dart from behind my dresser and back again. It repeated this for an hour. so i moved my dresser and found nothing. No sooner than i sat down the dam thing was droping from my light trying to land on me. I fliped backwords out of my seat and flatend it with my shoes befor it could clime back up. When i was 5 i was fighting with my parents and went outside to cool off. I sat by a tree and i was only 2 feet tall then. Something had stood up beside me a foot away. I looked and saw a walking stik 5 feet tall and it turned its head all the way around to look at me and i got the feeling it was there for my sole i was inside befor my ass left the ground. FFFFUUUUCCCCKKK THAT!!! ET HAS LANDED AND HE WANTS ME DEAD!!!


How did you get from spiders to aliens?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Cool fursona.


Thank you. I've spent a lot of time and effort writing his story.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 31, 2016)

Story?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Story?


I'm writing a novel with my 'sona as the main character.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 31, 2016)

What's the fursona like?  Got a picture?  I'll draw him right now.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 31, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What's the fursona like?  Got a picture?  I'll draw him right now.



If your so into drawing whatever whenever, feel free to give me some ideas


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 31, 2016)

hmm?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What's the fursona like?  Got a picture?  I'll draw him right now.


My avatar. XD That's okay, I don't need any art at the moment.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> How did you get from spiders to aliens?


 Have you looked in to a walking stiks eyes? KREEPY! Its even more desturbing if they're on level groun with you and you have to look up to see they're eyes. That and they're long thin legs and fingers tawering over you looking at you like something from the poltragiest. Theres evil in those eyes staring a hole through your very sole.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)

No one wants to draw my guy xD guess he's too complex?  




I'm doing away with the white on the mouth, but here is a better view of him.

He's a Demonic Maine Coon, who is. Rogue Samurai xP


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 31, 2016)

Does he have an outfit?

Here's a doodle of some random slut.






I need to practice more.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)

Pants: 



https://imgur.com/jJFA37F

Arm Wraps: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He doesn't wear a shirt, of shoes.  However, someone could experiment with what Samurai outfit he'd look good in xD I suck when it comes to outfits.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Does he have an outfit?
> 
> Here's a doodle of some random slut.
> 
> ...


Random slut looks good though haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)

Bed time.  Night all


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> No one wants to draw my guy xD guess he's too complex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? You've already done all of the hard work, and it looks great. I'd draw it, but it'd be garbage.

Anyway new topic: how do furry abs work.byou wouldn't be able to see them right?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Seriously? You've already done all of the hard work, and it looks great. I'd draw it, but it'd be garbage.
> 
> Anyway new topic: how do furry abs work.byou wouldn't be able to see them right?



Given my favourite works which are by Falvie, I'm in love with furry abs.

Edit: given a thin enough coat and/or well defined muscles it could work.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd trim my fur to extenuate my abs I suppose.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 31, 2016)

Plus the other muscles help. If I was furry I'd work out more.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Seriously? You've already done all of the hard work, and it looks great. I'd draw it, but it'd be garbage.
> 
> Anyway new topic: how do furry abs work.byou wouldn't be able to see them right?


I suppose it would make sense to an extent, because the fur on a lot of animals is the most thin on the stomach.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

I actually stepped up my workout since I became a furry. I think it's because we have unbelievably high standards in body image


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

Unless you count all of the fatto art or inflation.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I actually stepped up my workout since I became a furry. I think it's because we have unbelievably high standards in body image



Heheh, yep.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I actually stepped up my workout since I became a furry. I think it's because we have unbelievably high standards in body image


Uncle Sam will be helping me with that in a few years. XD For now I just stay in shape.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 31, 2016)

Going to Uni soon should help. On site gym might be all I need now to be motivated.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)

there are plenty of dogs that have prominent muscle showing.  They don't have abs, normally, but I'm pretty sure they would show on an Anthro.  Muscles on the arms and legs, especially.  Even with the more long fured sort.  
You'd still see some of the Abs on dogs like Huskies, but their would be longer hair down the stomach line, unless they'd trim it.  Which would be likely, if it was something they'd want to show off.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

I work out in my apartment. Call me crazy, but I don't use weights or machines. My ideal body is shaped and chiseled by the world, not artificially.

I guess I am crazy since my ideal body happens to be a grey fox person.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I work out in my apartment. Call me crazy, but I don't use weights or machines. My ideal body is shaped and chiseled by the world, not artificially.
> 
> I guess I am crazy since my ideal body happens to be a grey fox person.


I like calisthenics too.

We're all a little crazy.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Random slut looks good though haha


 I thought you did good. The droling i did isn't to far from a stikman lol. Its just a rufdraft. I only don't know how to get it from paper to on here.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> I like calisthenics too.
> 
> We're all a little crazy.


 Come now some of us are payd to be crazy. Its a never ending job. I supose i have missed a step or 2 over the years. I meen i haven't bit or sat enyone on fire in a cupple of years. Hhhh hah the good old days. The last time i talked to a shreank i asked him very sireyousl (What's wrong and how do i fix it?)..... He Laught at me! The 3 shreanks befor him queit saying they can't do this. ??? Was it something i said?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)

I tried working out a whole year straight, once.  Drank nothing but water, tried to eat healthier, if I could, and if I had to eat something unhealthy, I went on a several mile walk around town (which is mostly hills).  I even joined Zumba class.  
Bout the best I did was tone some and lost weight in my legs, but my size where it mattered (center/torso) remained.  I think my short stature makes it hard to ever get the body I wanted unless I starved myself haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

As for muscils i have learned there are those who have very compact muscils that aren't so pronounsed but pack a strong punch. Litteraly. Evrything is more compact these days. Well almost evrything. Clothing is the most anoying thing on earth. The legs are to long, to tight, the waist is to big, im not wereing a wife beater his ass can walk. Then theres the hoody. ITS A DAMD SWEAT SHURT! And whats with the crotch getting so grab happy! GRRR!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

If a furry had shakera's body i'd be dead from a heartatac.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


Well, he's dead.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

To become a human animel highbread dose seem intresting but at the same time there is many problems that come with it. There are natral baryers in the dna that prevents crosbreading. Removing them can cos many bearth defects. The tec is getting closer. They now cloned a sheep with a spider. It looks like another sheep with spider pueples and it produses silk threds insted of milk. I have 1 thing to ask. What was that inportent that they needed silk that badly for?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Well, he's dead.


 Lol. Funny. But that was closer to a pair. It looks like my mom. Unfortchanetly i saw her striping in our kitchen and shiting in her closet. Help me doc!


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol. Funny. But that was closer to a pair. It looks like my mom. Unfortchanetly i saw her striping in our kitchen and shiting in her closet. Help me doc!


You have... an interesting life.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol. Funny. But that was closer to a pair. It looks like my mom. Unfortchanetly i saw her striping in our kitchen and shiting in her closet. Help me doc!


That's Shakera and a character in Zootopia that was made to look like her that she voiced haha so if you think she looks like your mom than.. Perhaps your Mom could be Shakera for you


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Have you ever saw a teacup chiwawa trying to left a 300 pound girl? I just did lol.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> That's Shakera and a character in Zootopia that was made to look like her that she voiced haha so if you think she looks like your mom than.. Perhaps your Mom could be Shakera for you


 Thats just desterbing. And i meant the character looked like my mom. They need to try harder.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

brb more shoping OMG!lol


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 31, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> there are plenty of dogs that have prominent muscle showing.  They don't have abs, normally, but I'm pretty sure they would show on an Anthro.  Muscles on the arms and legs, especially.  Even with the more long fured sort.
> You'd still see some of the Abs on dogs like Huskies, but their would be longer hair down the stomach line, unless they'd trim it.  Which would be likely, if it was something they'd want to show off.



If I had furry abs I'd show that shit off. Wouldn't need a shirt anyway it'd be too hot with the fur..


I don't wanna go back to work....


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If I had furry abs I'd show that shit off. Wouldn't need a shirt anyway it'd be too hot with the fur..
> 
> 
> I don't wanna go back to work....


We never do.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If I had furry abs I'd show that shit off. Wouldn't need a shirt anyway it'd be too hot with the fur..
> 
> 
> I don't wanna go back to work....


I don't see how a Furry could wear even pants xD My Fursona doesn't normally wear a shirt, and he has baggy pants!  

Haha aye, I wouldn't want to, either, after a vacation.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If I had furry abs I'd show that shit off. Wouldn't need a shirt anyway it'd be too hot with the fur..
> 
> 
> I don't wanna go back to work....


 Work? Bah! Curs the person that ever thought up the idea of work. Its never done and some prik in a tie says heres some more and it must be done by 8 tonight. But do you get overtime pay? Ofcores not! The TIE gets it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

My life needs a vacasion. Away from me. Somewhere far away so it can't find me.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Dam it. I want the abs, The clows, The teeth, The hoofs, The horns and the tail. Yeeeessss my tail! Hmmm it will be... hmmm ssstuning! Lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah when i go out i rather not let people see much skin but at the same time i haet the heat. Im more of a cold wether person and no 60 is not cold ya nancies. 4 feet of snow would be up to my neck not the bottom of my feet girl pants.An hour is 60 minuts not 15 minuts or 2 years.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 31, 2016)

...


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd recommend putting all of your thoughts into a single post, Angel. You're clogging up the thread a bit.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

oshit... 
You gonna take that?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

Slow night isn't it...


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 31, 2016)

It is a Sunday. OwO


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I'd recommend putting all of your thoughts into a single post, Angel. You're clogging up the thread a bit.


 I am? I didn't know that could happen. Besides i have to many thoughts for 1 post. I dought anyone would be intrested in a incoharent rant for the next 48 hours. So i try to keep my rants short and funny like some guys jhonson. In joy.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

AJ3035 said:


> It is a Sunday. OwO


But Sunday is funday!


Angel-blacksun said:


> I am? I didn't know that could happen. Besides i have to many thoughts for 1 post. I dought anyone would be intrested in a incoharent rant for the next 48 hours. So i try to keep my rants short and funny like some guys jhonson. In joy.


Hey! Your avatar is questionable!


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Slow night isn't it...



Just hit midday Monday here.. back to work


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 31, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I don't see how a Furry could wear even pants xD My Fursona doesn't normally wear a shirt, and he has baggy pants!
> 
> Haha aye, I wouldn't want to, either, after a vacation.



No pants? I wouldn't complain if we all looked that good.


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 31, 2016)

HI GUYS


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok this i have been thinking about this all my life. I have never been comfterble in my body. Its 1 of the reasons furries intrest me. When people look in the merore they see theymselfs. I don't. As you look at your feet you know they're your feet. I look at my feet and think they look fake. Thats why i came here. To learn how to show me. And my thoughts are like a bullet train made of cheese. Always changing and hard to keep up with. So yes evryone gets bits and peaces of my thoughts.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> HI GUYS


 Hi


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> But Sunday is funday!
> 
> Hey! Your avatar is questionable!


 ? The pictur? I've been trying to figurout how to chaing that.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Ok this i have been thinking about this all my life. I have never been comfterble in my body. Its 1 of the reasons furries intrest me. When people look in the merore they see theymselfs. I don't. As you look at your feet you know they're your feet. I look at my feet and think they look fake. Thats why i came here. To learn how to show me. And my thoughts are like a bullet train made of cheese. Always changing and hard to keep up with. So yes evryone gets bits and peaces of my thoughts.



Fursonas aren't real. Fantasizing about furries is healthy and improves my life daily, but it becomes unhealthy when you don't draw a line between fantasy and reality.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Fursonas aren't real. Fantasizing about furries is healthy and improves my life daily, but it becomes unhealthy when you don't draw a line between fantasy and reality.


 No not like that. Its as if the body im in isn't mine. Being a furry alows me to chaing what i see and makes me feel more like me without makeing chainges that can't be undone. Im well set in realety and it blows.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Its as if the body im in isn't mine.


I still hope you take my advice. Be honest with yourself and reassess the reality of your situation.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I still hope you take my advice. Be honest with yourself and reassess the reality of your situation.


 I don't know what to say here. Im being judged by a furry for being difront? Evrywhere i go the 1 thing thats consistent. People telling me i don't belong. Why? What am i missing about my reality am i reassessing? Just when i thought someone understands a bit of what im going through and we had atlest 1 thing incomen. i find out im alone again asking things that will never be answord. Im lost here. What does one say?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

The person you see in the mirror is you. You'll live as that person, and you'll die as that person. That's the reality. Thinking that you're something else or something more is a delusion.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 1, 2016)

thats some hard core shit right their


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Here's the kicker. Not 1 thing i've said on here has been a lie. Do i want my fursona to be real? Yes. Do i beleave its real? Unfortchenitly no its not. The 1 person that i feel more like myself isn't real..... satistfied? Im a figmont.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Your missing what i've been saying this hole week. How many girls are there that was born a guy? How many guys are there that was born a girl or both or neather? Im saying the body i got feels like the wrong one. I don't know how else to say it. I can't be someone im not and i just wanted to be me but to you im just a figment.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 1, 2016)

I preferred the furry abs topic.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Your missing what i've been saying this hole week. How many girls are there that was born a guy? How many guys are there that was born a girl or both or neather? Im saying the body i got feels like the wrong one. I don't know how else to say it. I can't be someone im not and i just wanted to be me but to you im just a figment.


You're either a boy or a girl and normally feel aligned towards what you are born as. If not, you're experiencing gender dysphoria.

Gender dysphoria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ontopic: Still fun to see Remainiacs whine and cry as if Brexit is the end of the UK and that there should be a second referendum because people didn't vote "correctly". I love anti-democratic behaviour.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I preferred the furry abs topic.


 Me to. I don't even know why someone took it apon themselfs to try to out me. I am Angel and if i want to chaing my aperons to suit who i am i will. get useto it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You're either a boy or a girl and normally feel aligned towards what you are born as. If not, you're experiencing gender dysphoria.
> 
> Gender dysphoria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ontopic: Still fun to see Remainiacs whine and cry as if Brexit is the end of the UK and that there should be a second referendum because people didn't vote "correctly". I love anti-democratic behaviour.


 Close. Your right but its abit more complecated than that. has anyone had an ot of body expeareans? Its like that 24 7 for me. As a furry i feel more like me. When i look in the meror it feel like im looking through someone elses eyes. I look at my feet and it feels like someone elses feet.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 1, 2016)

Abs.. Abs are real!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 1, 2016)

Omg I did a gift art.. what is wrong with me!  Think they'll like? This is @Rust


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Close. Your right but its abit more complecated than that. has anyone had an ot of body expeareans? Its like that 24 7 for me. As a furry i feel more like me. When i look in the meror it feel like im looking through someone elses eyes. I look at my feet and it feels like someone elses feet.


.... What?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Cool art.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Cool art.


Thanks, @Angel-blacksun


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> .... What?


 What? What? Sorry i can't copy and past on here. I haven't figured that out yet. What i said is still there though.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> What? What? Sorry i can't copy and past on here. I haven't figured that out yet. What i said is still there though.


I think they are just confused mainly about the feet statement.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 1, 2016)

What feet do you think you should have?  I sometimes feel like I have digilegs xD I do occasionally walk around on my tip toes.  It really feels like I do when I'm laying down.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> What? What? Sorry i can't copy and past on here. I haven't figured that out yet. What i said is still there though.


Ok, I now figured out what you wrote. Took me 5 times to read what you wrote, as your spelling is confusing, aka not good.

www.livescience.com: Out-of-Body Hallucinations Linked to Brain Glitch


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Trying to eat but im a little upset still. Those kind of conversaisions bum me out. Why shouldn't i look how i choos? Yes some day my spelling will be better. Im working on it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> What feet do you think you should have?  I sometimes feel like I have digilegs xD I do occasionally walk around on my tip toes.  It really feels like I do when I'm laying down.


 I do that to only they're hoofs. lol


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Trying to eat but im a little upset still. Those kind of conversaisions bum me out. Why shouldn't i look how i choos? Yes some day my spelling will be better. Im working on it.


No worries, mate.  About your spelling.  People criticize it, but everyone is also soo used to typing on the phone or net, and having autocorrect always at hand, that if they were to try and hand write something, they will suddenly realize how much they don't actually know how to spell xD 
And you are free to look how you want, or how you feel you should look.  Just don't let it bother you too much that you don't actually look how you feel to others.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> No worries, mate.  About your spelling.  People criticize it, but everyone is also soo used to typing on the phone or net, and having autocorrect always at hand, that if they were to try and hand write something, they will suddenly realize how much they don't actually know how to spell xD
> And you are free to look how you want, or how you feel you should look.  Just don't let it bother you too much that you don't actually look how you feel to others.


 Ty. I was always told spell it how it sounds. I tried it and quikly learned the teachers are full of crap. I meen realy? A sience teacher that doesn't know ducks can fly? They don't know the difronts between spelling and langwedg arts. I have a liecens to be a doctor and i still can't spell good. How messed up is that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2016)

Basic spelling and usage of grammar makes your point(s) clearer and leaves much less room for your message being mistaken for something else and being mistaken for something it is not.

They tell you to spell it how it sounds when you're YOUNG and don't have much, if any, language skills, especially not when it comes to writing/typing. As you get older they are meant to teach you the correct way to spell things.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Ty. I was always told spell it how it sounds. I tried it and quikly learned the teachers are full of crap. I meen realy? A sience teacher that doesn't know ducks can fly? They don't know the difronts between spelling and langwedg arts. I have a liecens to be a doctor and i still can't spell good. How messed up is that.


It's how schools are anymore, in some places.  The teachers are just there for the paycheck, and nothing more.  
I've met a couple awesome teachers who used techniques that could get anyone to understand what they are teaching.  One in particular who's students always passed his class (even the ones who didn't care) and he never gave out homework before tests.  
Instead of giving a few problems, explaining how they worked (once), handing out papers and telling everyone they were on their own; he made learning fun and worked with everyone.  And this was in highschool.  
Best way to learn is to be your own worst critic.  Pay more attention to how things are spelt in others paragraphs, and if you're unsure about a word, than look it up.  I tend to need to google words all the time haha especially since some words are not spelled how they are said.
Like gnat.  It's said as Nat, but spelled with a g.  Or dumb.  It's said like dum, but with a b at the end.  Thought, you don't spell out the gh.  You have quiet (like be quiet, someone is sleeping) or quite (something isn't quite right here). Said differently, but worded similarly that it is easy to get confused by the spelling.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Basic spelling and usage of grammar makes your point(s) clearer and leaves much less room for your message being mistaken for something else and being mistaken for something it is not.
> 
> They tell you to spell it how it sounds when you're YOUNG and don't have much, if any, language skills, especially not when it comes to writing/typing. As you get older they are meant to teach you the correct way to spell things.


A lot of schools are going to shit, anymore


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Basic spelling and usage of grammar makes your point(s) clearer and leaves much less room for your message being mistaken for something else and being mistaken for something it is not.
> 
> They tell you to spell it how it sounds when you're YOUNG and don't have much, if any, language skills, especially not when it comes to writing/typing. As you get older they are meant to teach you the correct way to spell things.


 Well i tried to get them to do that for many years. They blow smoke up my ass and said ok but never did it. So everything i spell is from mimory that isn't very strong. I forget things i did an hour ago and remember it many years later as if i just did it. Plus i don't have a fancy pc that does everything for me. All of this is all me.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry all i had a headaek so i took some tielenol pm's. its abit hard to read and keep things strate. So good night all. have fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> A lot of schools are going to shit


Indeed, and so I noticed. They'd rather take up stuff such as non-existent racial and gender issues than teach kids how to deal with reality and real life.



Angel-blacksun said:


> Well i tried to get them to do that for many years. They blow smoke up my ass and said ok but never did it. So everything i spell is from mimory that isn't very strong. I forget things i did an hour ago and remember it many years later as if i just did it. Plus i don't have a fancy pc that does everything for me. All of this is all me.


No worries, mate. Or should I say gal?

A lot of teachers, including when I went to school, are morons. We had only two good teachers in our school and they were both men, teaching gymnastics, a bit of physics and English. English was awesome as Tore always had some fun shit during his classes. We had students across grades asking to be in ours. Damn that was fun.

Unfortunately, my grade, spread across two classrooms with 35 in each, ended up with two saggy, old, grumpy Christian lunatic women. When you have teachers openly and directly in class call you an idiot and call for a parental meeting because kids don't meet "criteria for good Christian children", you know you will have a rough 3 years in middle school. I didn't learn squat for 3 straight years. Then came high school and everything became a breeze.

So yeah, it's important to have passionate teachers. If yours isn't fulfilling their job, you can ask for another one.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 1, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> A lot of schools are going to shit, anymore



Looks like someone else could use a grammar class


----------



## Simo (Aug 1, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Okay, first of all- @Simo , you have a website? www.furrydolphin.net: About Foxes
> I was looking for some fox facts and found that.



Huh, that's curious, but not me! Decent page, though!

I stole my name from a furry friend of mine (a very kind Lynx) who visited a few years ago from Finland. Simo was his actual name, and he was flattered to have a Skunk running around with it!

~

Life got a bit crazy here, so I haven't been posting for a bit, but I aim to change that; I'll have to nose around, say hi to some of the new furs, and search out my other friends. 

How have the spam-bots been?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed, and so I noticed. They'd rather take up stuff such as non-existent racial and gender issues than teach kids how to deal with reality and real life.
> 
> 
> No worries, mate. Or should I say gal?
> ...


 I haet judgementle people that forse they're beleafs on to otheres. They think they are safe from hell becose they beleave in they're god. LOL WRONG!!! Thats 1 of those was straight to hell. I wouldn't doubt i'll be there to. But you see thats my intent. Im after the devils head! Its a long story. Lets just say he got my blood boiling and i want to retern the faver. Am i crazy? HEHE YOU BET YA! But im a good crazy. There are things i can't do that everyone else finds so easy to do. Like beating the inosent. Now see just saying that makes me want to bite something. So lets leave that be.


----------



## FlannelFox (Aug 1, 2016)

Simo said:


> Huh, that's curious, but not me! Decent page, though!
> 
> I stole my name from a furry friend of mine (a very kind Lynx) who visited a few years ago from Finland. Simo was his actual name, and he was flattered to have a Skunk running around with it!
> 
> ...


There's nice articles all over that (very modern and clean looking) site dating dating back years written by 'Simo'. Wouldn't have ever imagined it was a common name. XD
Anywho, welcome back! 
The spam bots have been nocturnally floundering about, per the ushe...


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 1, 2016)

Simo said:


> Huh, that's curious, but not me! Decent page, though!
> 
> I stole my name from a furry friend of mine (a very kind Lynx) who visited a few years ago from Finland. Simo was his actual name, and he was flattered to have a Skunk running around with it!
> 
> ...



I am doing okay other than some mild discomfort and occasional diarrhea!


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> There's nice articles all over that (very modern and clean looking) site dating dating back years written by 'Simo'. Wouldn't have ever imagined it was a common name. XD
> Anywho, welcome back!
> The spam bots have been nocturnally floundering about, per the ushe...


There's a new one every day. And they all post things in Korean.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 1, 2016)

I normally don't ask for this, but could someone have a small talk with me?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

Koreans are the best.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all. Lunch braeck. HUUUUF!


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I normally don't ask for this, but could someone have a small talk with me?


Wat about?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I normally don't ask for this, but could someone have a small talk with me?


Sure thing, just PM me.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Koreans are the best.


Yeah, South Koreans at least. Every one I've met who's been stationed there says they're super nice.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't forget about the North Koreans.  No one's better at starving then them.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Don't forget about the North Koreans.  No one's better at starving then them.


And brainwashing.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

To be fair it's easy to brain wash people when you cut off their interaction and knowledge of the outside world.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> To be fair it's easy to brain wash people when you cut off their interaction and knowledge of the outside world.


Guess so. Guess that's really the only way it works though.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

Nah, look at BLM.  All this knowledge and information is easily available to them, and they make assumptions based on no evidence anyway.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Kids. My neac is here and she's nosey. GRRR. Some lunch braeck i get. I don't stand for being a kids punching bag like the furry videos tell you to be. Im a furry not a rug.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Kids. My neac is here and she's nosey. GRRR. Some lunch braeck i get. I don't stand for being a kids punching bag like the furry videos tell you to be. Im a furry not a rug.


What happened?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Nah, look at BLM.  All this knowledge and information is easily available to them, and they make assumptions based on no evidence anyway.


 Some people are like that becase they beleave everyone else is wrong and they're right. They don't have to hear it. They're reasons are all they need to know.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Some people are like that becase they beleave everyone else is wrong and they're right. They don't have to hear it. They're reasons are all they need to know.


Like politicians.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> What happened?


 My parents showed up and droped her on us saying they have a meeting. Yeah sure. A meeting that invalvs inpaired judgement and stupidedy.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Like politicians.


 Yup lol


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> My parents showed up and droped her on us saying they have a meeting. Yeah sure. A meeting that invalvs inpaired judgement and stupidedy.


Who is "her"?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol my cat tried to play it smooth and get my food.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Who is "her"?


 My neac. She's 7.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> My parents showed up and droped her on us saying they have a meeting. Yeah sure. A meeting that invalvs inpaired judgement and stupidedy.


You sound like an asshole who hates your family.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> My neac. She's 7.


Oh, okay.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You sound like an asshole who hates your family.


Lol no. I like my neac. I just wish she wasn't so nosey and didn't pool on my wolf hat. My parints i hat becase they are money grubing back stabing abuesiv drug adickted haetful and manipuletiv slees balls. But im being nice.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm gonna assume they don't approve of your "lifestyle" and you take any chance you can to demonize them for not agreeing with your opinions.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 1, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm gonna assume they don't approve of your "lifestyle" and you take any chance you can to demonize them for not agreeing with your opinions.



That's what I would do.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol no. I like my neac. I just wish she wasn't so nosey and didn't pool on my wolf hat. My parints i hat becase they are money grubing back stabing abuesiv drug adickted haetful and manipuletiv slees balls. But im being nice.



You type like you are heavily sedated.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> You type like you are heavily sedated.


It's just a case of constant bad grammar and spelling.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> It's just a case of constant bad grammar and spelling.



This is more than that. It's a little unnerving actually.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> This is more than that. It's a little unnerving actually.


True, can't argue with that.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm gonna assume they don't approve of your "lifestyle" and you take any chance you can to demonize them for not agreeing with your opinions.


 Far from it. They don't know about me being a furry. I suported them for 27 years and they're adicksions. I got they're drinks, did they're dishes, took care of they're animels. All 19 cats and dogs and a red taild bowa. As a kid they would take all our things to the city dump. And our dad was always beating on somebody. Anyone with in reach. When every last one of my brothers and sisters moved out i stade trying to protect my mom wehn she kicked out my dad. Then the moron took him back and the beatings was on again. When i tried to move out the first time my dad blamd me for his grandmom's death. I never met her. And who here knows what a burning i smells like? Do you know how it feels? I do. Deamoniesing them? No. That would be putting them on a pedastal. Oh i forgot the time my lungs shut down becose them and they're friend smotherd me with sigeret smoke and the doctors had to pump my lungs full of staroids to get them warking again. How about having your ass busted for setting on the toylet to take a shit? Does that sound like they're the best parents in the world or what?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> True, can't argue with that.


 Is everybody turning in to a dush? Im not a pinyata. Hay i know. Why don't you go make fun of the cripled kid becose he can't walk a straight line.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't believe a word you say.  8D


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Your all on here trying to be a bully becose you don't have the balls to do it in real life.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

Do what in real life?  Lie about your family life to get sympathy?  Get real brah.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I don't believe a word you say.  8D


 You don't have to. It doesn't meen you have to be a dick.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Do what in real life?  Lie about your family life to get sympathy?  Get real brah.


 lol I don't want sympathy from any of you and its all true.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 1, 2016)

You set there in your rich cloths and your rich room in a rich house and your fansy cars with rich parents in a rich naebrhood think nah that didn't happen. Why? Becose you never came out of your shelterd life. A life like mine does happen. Some have it harder. You still set there thinking nope becose somebody would have doen something or said something. Why? Its not they're problem. Why would they wast they're time when they can have a lotae at starbucks with them new gutch shoes? No. I don't want your sympathy. Becose today i was the one that stoped some bullies at the mall from ganging up on some little kid. Becose i gave a dam. To you it wouldn't have been your problem.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

8T


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 1, 2016)

MEDS said:


> The person you see in the mirror is you. You'll live as that person, and you'll die as that person. That's the reality. Thinking that you're something else or something more is a delusion.



While I wouldn't be that blunt about it, I do tend to agree. It's fine if you act put your 'sona and be free about it, like here, but you have a physical self that is not and is relatively unchanging. Fursonas and personas are like virtual reality. They're all fun to play with, but you can't use it in public.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> 8T


 Um its only funny when it matters. 8T meens nothing to me.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> While I wouldn't be that blunt about it, I do tend to agree. It's fine if you act put your 'sona and be free about it, like here, but you have a physical self that is not and is relatively unchanging. Fursonas and personas are like virtual reality. They're all fun to play with, but you can't use it in public.


 Ty for the first part but the rest will take me a bit to rap my head around. Sorry for the thread you sepped in to. Some people just want to be critasizing otheres.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Some people deserve criticism.  No one is above it.  8D


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

There are only two genders in this world....


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> While I wouldn't be that blunt about it, I do tend to agree. It's fine if you act put your 'sona and be free about it, like here, but you have a physical self that is not and is relatively unchanging. Fursonas and personas are like virtual reality. They're all fun to play with, but you can't use it in public.


 Oh i see what your saying. I didn't realize i was being blunt as for the fursona part. Lol i do know what fursonas are for. I just don't fit right with my body and bringing my fursona in to reality a bit helps me feel more as myself.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Some people deserve criticism.  No one is above it.  8D


 Not even you dilweed


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

roffle


----------



## Daven (Aug 2, 2016)

ya mum


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> There are only two genders in this world....


Lol its changed.  Girls, boys, both and neather, gays, lesbeans and bie.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Some people deserve criticism.  No one is above it.  8D


That's a little bit gay, but whatever.


----------



## Daven (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol its changed.  Girls, boys, both and neather, gays, lesbeans and bie.


futanari


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol its changed.  Girls, boys, both and neather, gays, lesbeans and bie.



Lesbeans? Is that fewer than having morbeans?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> roffle


 What no dont tell me. You farted.


----------



## Daven (Aug 2, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Lesbeans? Is that fewer than having morbeans?


lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Lesbeans? Is that fewer than having morbeans?


 Lol i may have spelled it wrong.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Girls in to girls.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Girls in to girls.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


 How is that gay? Im in to girls. But check out the news more and the sines on public bathrooms. All they're legs are missing. It doesn't meen only parapoleagic can us it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> How is that gay? Im in to girls. But check out the news more and the sines on public bathrooms. All they're legs are missing. It doesn't meen only parapoleagic can us it.


First off, it was a joke. Second, signs*


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

8T


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


 Just for laughs becose i know its going to be off the wall. What are you in to?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Just for laughs becose i know its going to be off the wall. What are you in to?


What do you mean?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> What do you mean?


 What do you mean?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> What do you mean?


.......what do you mean by what am I into?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> .......what do you mean by what am I into?


 Guys, girls, both, something else.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Guys, girls, both, something else.


girls......why?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Gotta go with girls.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Ok


lol, why do you ask, m9?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't know what I am into. But if I would date someone right now it would likely be a girl, partly because I have before


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Why is the best anthro art male.. or is it just me xD


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Don't step in


Very Hairy Larry said:


> lol, why do you ask, m9?


 I told you what i was in to. I was expecting a joke from you.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Why is the best anthro art male.. or is it just me xD


uuuuh...yeah, it's just you, dude


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Why is the best anthro art male.. or is it just me xD


Just you.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Just you.



Prove it. Links please


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 2, 2016)

What do you mean by male? Male artist or male character?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Prove it. Links please


wtf? link? tf? xD what do you mean?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd assume they mean male characters.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 2, 2016)

I think they're all good.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Prove it. Links please


Wow slow down. At least get him a drink first. lol


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Wow slow down. At least get him a drink first. lol


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah male characters. Favourite stuff is Falvie's art.

And links as in show me the good female stuff. I am into girls too just for clarification.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah male characters. Favourite stuff is Falvie's art.
> 
> And links as in show me the good female stuff. I am into girls too just for clarification.


I'm not into any furry art. imo, it's all a bunch of oversexualized bullshit giving the fandom a bad reputation and ruining disney movies


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

The art wark is cool but im still a fan of girls.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah male characters. Favourite stuff is Falvie's art.
> 
> And links as in show me the good female stuff. I am into girls too just for clarification.


I'm just in the fandom for the dank memays (aka the community)


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm not into any furry art. imo, it's all a bunch of oversexualized bullshit giving the fandom a bad reputation and ruining disney movies


 Its a good point but how many cultchurs still beleave in sacrafising people? No body is pointing at them and going NO NO NO!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm not into any furry art. imo, it's all a bunch of oversexualized bullshit giving the fandom a bad reputation and ruining disney movies



Comics do it, games do it, hell even books do it. I'm not saying oversexualization is good, it can go too far but it's everywhere man. Anything with characters we relate to in some way is sexualized already. Fact of life.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Its a good point but how many cultchurs still beleave in sacrafising people? No body is pointing at them and going NO NO NO!


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


I don't understand that person most of the time either.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Guys do it all the time.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Guys sacrifice people all the time?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Guys do it all the time.


Wtf...you are making no sense whatsoever. Are you doing this on purpose?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I don't understand that person most of the time either.


 Foecas


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Foecas


Act normal so that we can understand you.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Foecas


You really need to learn how to spell...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You really need to learn how to spell...


I think he's doing it on purpose....


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Are you even reading these things before saying something?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Are you even reading these things before saying something?


Yes


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I think he's doing it on purpose....


 Nope my spelling needs work.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Nope my spelling needs work.


I thought you meant something else. Please fix it.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm not into any furry art. imo, it's all a bunch of oversexualized bullshit giving the fandom a bad reputation and ruining disney movies



ALL oversexualised? Nahh I'm just attracted to anthros more than people. I'm not even talking about the porn.

Edit: there is not one Disney character I'm attracted to.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> ALL oversexualised? Nahh I'm just attracted to anthros more than people. I'm not even talking about the porn.


And THAT is why parents get pissed when their kids come out as a furry. They're pissed off cuz their kids aren't attracted to their own species and it makes them sound like an outcast or something.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I thought you meant something else. Please fix it.


Im working on it. It doesn't happen over night.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im working on it. It doesn't happen over night.


With simple words like that, yes it does. Well, maybe if English isn't your first language....


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> With simple words like that, yes it does. Well, maybe if English isn't your first language....


 Its not that. Teachers here aren't the brightest So i have to learn as i go. No toylet jokes.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> ALL oversexualised? Nahh I'm just attracted to anthros more than people. I'm not even talking about the porn.
> 
> Edit: there is not one Disney character I'm attracted to.


I never said you were attracted to Disney characters....


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Its not that. Teachers here aren't the brightest So i have to learn as i go. No toylet jokes.


I'm not even going to try to believe that.....toilet jokes?....really


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Its not that. Teachers here aren't the brightest So i have to learn as i go. No toylet jokes.


How old are you?  Are you still in school?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> And THAT is why parents get pissed when their kids come out as a furry. They're pissed off cuz their kids aren't attracted to their own species and it makes them sound like an outcast or something.



Well.. Yeah.  Are you even a furry?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Well.. Yeah.  Are you even a furry?


I would say I'm a Semi-Furry I guess. I just like the community and such. The conventions are pretty cool too. It's just that everything else about the fandom (fursuits, the art, fursonas, etc.) isn't really my thing tbh...But the people are pretty friendly I guess


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> How old are you?  Are you still in school?


Im 34.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im 34.


jokes


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im 34.


If English is your first language than you are way too old to be blaming teachers.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Well.. Yeah.  Are you even a furry?


 Yes im a furry. People keep doging me about it just becose i want to make my fursona in to a real imeg. They act like fursuitings for the nut house.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Yes im a furry. People keep doging me about it just becose i want to make my fursona in to a real imeg. They act like fursuitings for the nut house.


lol. He wasn't talking to you, but whateves


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I never said you were attracted to Disney characters....



Yeah I'm just clearing up potential misconceptions. You seem to have something against the idea of being furry.

Yeah I'm not into fursuits and the likes. When people mention childhoods being ruined I like to clear up that that's not the sort of anthros I'm into.

It's the detailed or realistic stuff (take some of Falvie's anthros for example) that I like.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I would say I'm a Semi-Furry I guess.


Semi-furry is the way to go, dood.  You don't wanna go 100% into the furry fandom.  Or any fandom for that matter.  That's when people tend to go a little crazy.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah I'm just clearing up potential misconceptions. You seem to have something against the idea of being furry.
> 
> Yeah I'm not into fursuits and the likes. When people mention childhoods being ruined I like to clear up that that's not the sort of anthros I'm into.
> 
> It's the detailed or realistic stuff (take some of Falvie's anthros for example) that I like.


I have no clue who this Falvie is...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Semi-furry is the way to go, dood.  You don't wanna go 100% into the furry fandom.  Or any fandom for that matter.  That's when people tend to go a little crazy.


ikr. like, just keep it on the down low. It should just be a fandom not a lifestyle. But who am I to judge. I'm not walking in other peoples shoes.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> If English is your first language than you are way too old to be blaming teachers.


The 3rd grade was the last time they tought spelling to me. I kept telling them i needed more but they gave me language arts and homeac.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> The 3rd grade was the last time they tought spelling to me. I kept telling them i needed more but they gave me language arts and homeac.


Most of what you speak is just nonsense.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> The 3rd grade was the last time they tought spelling to me. I kept telling them i needed more but they gave me language arts and homeac.


Be serious please. I actually want to know if you're just messing around or if you're really not mentally ahead.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I have no clue who this Falvie is...



Doesn't matter. I don't know it's just that when you said it's all oversexualised shit I had to wonder what you thought I was into. There's an 'erotic' side that the community often references as the weird shit that brings the community down and is the cause of the misconceptions. I just Do NOT believe I fall into that category. If it were up to me I'd call someone a furry based on wether there was an attraction to any anthro. Semi furry? I dunno..


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Doesn't matter. I don't know it's just that when you said it's all oversexualised shit I had to wonder what you thought I was into. There's an 'erotic' side that the community often references as the weird shit that brings the community down and is the cause of the misconceptions. I just Do NOT believe I fall into that category. If it were up to me I'd call someone a furry based on wether there was an attraction to any anthro. Semi furry? I dunno..


I said the art was, not the ENTIRE fandom. I guess not all the art is oversexualized.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Doesn't matter. I don't know it's just that when you said it's all oversexualised shit I had to wonder what you thought I was into. There's an 'erotic' side that the community often references as the weird shit that brings the community down and is the cause of the misconceptions. I just Do NOT believe I fall into that category. If it were up to me I'd call someone a furry based on wether there was an attraction to any anthro. Semi furry? I dunno..


You say you don't fall into that category yet you said that you are more attracted to anthro animals than your own species....


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Be serious please. I actually want to know if you're just messing around or if you're really not mentally ahead.


Im serious. I wish it was a joke and yes i grow up in specil ed. Im far from stuped but my spell makes it harder than it needs to be. You think your frustrated try being on this end of it all your life. I have problem that i always tried to explain but The teacher said im to smart but im blunt as someone pointed out erlyer. So now here i am fumbling through the dark with my spelling trying to explain the best i can. Insted of understanding i get redacueled. Many of these words i've never seen befor so i go back to spell it how it sounds.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im serious. I wish it was a joke and yes i grow up in specil ed. Im far from stuped but my spell makes it harder than it needs to be. You think your frustrated try being on this end of it all your life. I have problem that i always tried to explain but The teacher said im to smart but im blunt as someone pointed out erlyer. So now here i am fumbling through the dark with my spelling trying to explain the best i can. Insted of understanding i get redacueled. Many of these words i've never seen befor so i go back to spell it how it sounds.


Wait, you said you were in special ed yet right after that you say that you are far from stupid....


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Large Dickings reporting for duty.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I said the art was, not the ENTIRE fandom. I guess not all the art is oversexualized.



Yeah I didn't say the entire fandom either. It's just I don't want to be associated with what the community is generally against. I just don't want to be looked down upon here.. Sorry bro.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah I didn't say the entire fandom either. It's just I don't want to be associated with what the community is generally against. I just don't want to be looked down upon here.. Sorry bro.


LOL, then don't say that you are more attracted to anthro animals than your own species.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah I didn't say the entire fandom either. It's just I don't want to be associated with what the community is generally against. I just don't want to be looked down upon here.. Sorry bro.


I'm gonna give you a like and some props on that post because you spelled all those words right.   It may not seem like a big thing but when you are trying to communicate your point across, spelling and word choice are very important.

You can do it.  Just whenever a word has that red squiggly line under it, go back and fix it.  Also it doesn't hurt to reread your post to make sure the words you chose were the best words to communicate your message.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait, you said you were in special ed yet right after that you say that you are far from stupid....


 Yes. Special ed doesn't meen stupid. Its classes for people that learn difrently than othere people like add or adhd. My brain prosses info so fast i can't keep up so it slows me down. Its a real pain in the ass going overthings so many time you have nightmaers that words are trying to kill you. I used to sleep walk trying to get the word. It sounds funny but it left me with this problem. I found this forum by chans. I was glad to fienaly find othere furries but then the critasiesing sat in. Its clear to me now that there are cold haetfull people poisening everything and they deserv death for they're crimes.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I was glad to fienaly find othere furries but then the critasiesing sat in. Its clear to me now that there are cold haetfull people poisening everything and they deserv death for they're crimes.


When you say things like that you sound like a fucking mental case.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> LOL, then don't say that you are more attracted to anthro animals than your own species.



Yes I am. Aren't most furries? I think you're on the wrong forums..

I didn't think it was simply the attraction that was the problem. Some people take it further. I believe that when furries here generally refer to people that are dragging the communities image down its due to actions that I am not a part of.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Yes. Special ed doesn't meen stupid. Its classes for people that learn difrently than othere people like add or adhd. My brain prosses info so fast i can't keep up so it slows me down. Its a real pain in the ass going overthings so many time you have nightmaers that words are trying to kill you. I used to sleep walk trying to get the word. It sounds funny but it left me with this problem. I found this forum by chans. I was glad to fienaly find othere furries but then the critasiesing sat in. Its clear to me now that there are cold haetfull people poisening everything and they deserv death for they're crimes.


That was suppose to be intended as a joke. I know that you're not stupid if you're in Special Education. But it honestly sounds like you just get easily butthurt over people criticizing you. Because how can you be focused on that when you've been "sleep walking in your own sleep trying to get words." I'm basically saying you wouldn't give a fuck about what others think about you (especially online) if you've "been through so much in your life."


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


Welcome to my life in a nutshell. (That was post number 666 btw)


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> When you say things like that you sound like a fucking mental case.


 Hmm i wander how on earth could i have gotten that way? Could it have something to do with haetful people like you? And there is no red line. No spell check no box with a lest of words. Its just me.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yes I am. Aren't most furries? I think you're on the wrong forums..
> 
> I didn't think it was simply the attraction that was the problem. Some people take it further. I believe that when furries here generally refer to people that are dragging the communities image down its due to actions that I am not a part of.


If I was on the wrong forums I obviously wouldn't be here in the first place. But now since you've "rephrased" yourself a bit I think I understand what you are finally trying to explain to me.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm Asexual.  So I'm already not attracted to my own species, naturally.  Not because I don't want to be haha

Hell..The closest I've gotten to being attracted to humans is..anime men, so.. Yeah

If some people want to be attracted to Anthros over humans, so be it.  Who are you to judge?  Besides, Anthromorphic means something being spliced with human, so in all reality, most Furries are just attracted to hairy people.  
The majority who claim to be attracted to the art also say they wouldn't actually be attracted to the real deal.  
I actually find real sex nasty.  While some art drawn sex is drawn intentionally to look more beautiful than the real deal.  Like a sex scene in a book is written to sound more erotic than the real experience tends to be.  
So you want to judge me, and other Furries for being 'attracted' more so to Anthros, than so be it, my friend.  Heh heh do it 8D Do it to your hearts content, and just remember, I'll be laughing the whole time :3


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Hmm i wander how on earth could i have gotten that way? Could it have something to do with haetful people like you?


You are clearly over reacting bruh.  I mean really... come on now.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You are clearly over reacting bruh.  I mean really... come on now.


 Nope i never have to go far to run in to another one of you. Its like theres a clone of you around every corner unable wait to beat the joy out of everything.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Dood, that'd be great if true.  I've love having a bunch of clones of myself.

That'd be the coolest.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Dood, that'd be great if true.  I've love having a bunch of clones of myself.
> 
> That'd be the coolest.


Well just branch out, than?  You're a bush, are you?  Should easily be able to make clones of yourself, haha


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well just branch out, than?  You're a bush, are you?  Should easily be able to make clones of yourself, haha


Kudos for that pun.  And maybe so.  I bet I'd be super easy to clone.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Dood, that'd be great if true.  I've love having a bunch of clones of myself.
> 
> That'd be the coolest.


Nope they'd kick your ass to right along with the rest of us becose thats what your kind does.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Kudos for that pun.  And maybe so.  I bet I'd be super easy to clone.


 You like puns? Heres one. Jump behind yourself and beat it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

God you're a faggot.  8D


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> God you're a faggot.  8D


 Hay you wanted the clones not me.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well just branch out, than?  You're a bush, are you?  Should easily be able to make clones of yourself, haha


 Is it the coffy or are you always this purky. Just asking. I can't drink coffy i become a reckingball if i do.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Is it the coffy or are you always this purky. Just asking. I can't drink coffy i become a reckingball if i do.


I like the taste of cream, with a bit of coffee.  I'm not at all perky xD But mate, you are already a wrecking ball as is :x 
Shouldn't let people anger ya so much.  Jus' cuz ya can't spell doesn't mean shit.  Prob should do yer best ta learn to spell bettah!  No I not makin' fun of.  I actually enjoy spellin like dis sometimes xD  I have a character who talks like dis.  His name be Ven www.furaffinity.net: Draven (Ven) Donovan ~ Sexy Sky Pirate by DravenDonovan


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

hmm.. I wonda how many skins I can make crawl by talkin like me Ven? x3 Wasn't much 'ere in dis statement of mine ta talk like he do, doe.  So me guess I'll jus have ta ramble a bit, eh?  Not dat I's got much ta say on deh matta.  Oh well, heh heh


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I like the taste of cream, with a bit of coffee.  I'm not at all perky xD But mate, you are already a wrecking ball as is :x
> Shouldn't let people anger ya so much.  Jus' cuz ya can't spell doesn't mean shit.  Prob should do yer best ta learn to spell bettah!  No I not makin' fun of.  I actually enjoy spellin like dis sometimes xD  I have a character who talks like dis.  His name be Ven www.furaffinity.net: Draven (Ven) Donovan ~ Sexy Sky Pirate by DravenDonovan


 Im working on my spelling. Its not so easy to let things go when you here it day in and day out. It starts to drive a person mad. And I was told a long time a go to never let anyone walk on you. You must stand up for your self or no one else will. Its in my blood. I can't give up, i can't back down and i can't give in. Becose when its all said and done i have one more fight. The rute of all evil. The inosent will have justes. On 1 side of my family my granddad was a golden glov boxer and a sientest on top of that we was a freemason. He would never go to the hospitle even when his insides began to fall out. He'd just put them back in and rap himself in duct tap. He never told of the pain he was in to anyone. When my brother said i was stupid for trying to make a power sores from cristals my granddad stoped him and said im right and they used world wide. On the other side of my family another granddad told me never to take shit from anyone. He was always up taking care of our farm no matter what. The wolfs trying to get at us there he was with a dubl baral shootgun yelling his head off running after them in to the wood. The cops was at the door with an evitsion notice? The door was answord by a dubl baral shootgun and the cops didn't say no more. They just left. He got up at 4 am as always and went to work tending the farm. our own catle got spooked and trampled him he got up fed the catle then came in and called the hospitle. They gave him an oxygen tank to keep him breathing and put him in a whellchair. They told us all he was only to leave the chair when bathing and sleeping and he can't left more than 5 pounds. 4 am came and he had been out tending to the farm and striping acs for an hour. he did that for 3 years after. What stoped him? He missed a single breath. My uncel was in pural harber when japan atact. He saved most of his cruw after the ship sank. the us government gave him mad cow and he took it knowing what it was. Whats the point to this? Even if the world is agenst us we stand our gound with a sadistek gren.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

You are the fakest nigga I've ever heard.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm just... not reading all that bullshit. XD


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You are the fakest nigga I've ever heard.


 Nope. Its time to come out of your shelterd life bubbl boy. Shit happens if your there or not.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 2, 2016)

It's time to make america something something!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> I'm just... not reading all that bullshit. XD


 You don't have to read it. It was to someone that has some respect. Like me or not what i say is true.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Nope. Its time to come out of your shelterd life bubbl boy. Shit happens if your there or not.


You realize he's only doing this to get a reaction from you, and you're playing right into his hand, right?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 2, 2016)

That story about your uncle or whatever pointing a shotgun at the cops is kind of awesome though.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> You realize he's only doing this to get a reaction from you, and you're playing right into his hand, right?


 That may be but when your at the zoo you don't clime in with a baer and mock how he walks with your pants around your feet. What happens if you pisst off a crazy person? things blow up and people die.  Nobody wants a crazy person at they're door. A pisst off crazy person is deturmoned to do 1 thing and distans doesn't mean a dam thing to them. Knock knock. Bushy says what.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> That may be but when your at the zoo you don't clime in with a baer and mock how he walks with your pants around your feet. What happens if you pisst off a crazy person? things blow up and people die.  Nobody wants a crazy person at they're door. A pisst off crazy person is deturmoned to do 1 thing and distans doesn't mean a dam thing to them. Knock knock. Bushy says what.


But that won't happen online, because they have no idea where they live. That's why people are such assholes online, because there's few to know actually reprocussions.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> That story about your uncle or whatever pointing a shotgun at the cops is kind of awesome though.


 It was my granddad but im a lier just becose i can't spell as good as everyone else. Not strong grounds to get any foot hold in any argument. Its all based on my spelling. Bad spelling doesn't make a lier.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> But that won't happen online, because they have no idea where they live. That's why people are such assholes online, because there's few to know actually reprocussions.


 HEHEHE. Thats what he thinks.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

So... How is everyone today?  I work, and I'm trying to stay motivated xD Hard to do when my mind keeps wondering. :x


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It was my granddad but im a lier just becose i can't spell as good as everyone else. Not strong grounds to get any foot hold in any argument. Its all based on my spelling. Bad spelling doesn't make a lier.



No, but you need real actual English lessons.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> So... How is everyone today?  I work, and I'm trying to stay motivated xD Hard to do when my mind keeps wondering. :x



That's too vague for me to get a sense of how you're doing.

I am doing fine. I'll ad that I ate bourbon chicken at Denny's and it was delicious.


I love you FuraffinityForums.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> So... How is everyone today?  I work, and I'm trying to stay motivated xD Hard to do when my mind keeps wondering. :x


Alright I guess. Kind of looking forward to going back to school.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 2, 2016)

I want to go to an art school but I really have no plan or anything. I miss school honestly but mostly I miss elective courses like visual media and such.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> That's too vague for me to get a sense of how you're doing.
> 
> I am doing fine. I'll ad that I ate bourbon chicken at Denny's and it was delicious.
> 
> ...


Sorry xD I put IDs and Enblems on uniforms for a living.  Sounds fun, right?  There's a certain amount of them we have to get done a day, and it can be difficult if you don't stay motivated and moving.  Especially if all you get is crappy work to work with (things that take time to do, or a buggy full of single orders so you're stuck doing things one at a time)
But I keep thinking about things like my new Fursona that I plan to make.  It'll be female, and I'm trying to figure out what to do with her, but it's distracting and I'm trying not to think about other things, other than work xD

That does sound like num!  I having hot dogs and fries.  Yay..


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Alright I guess. Kind of looking forward to going back to school.


Wish I felt that way about school xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I want to go to an art school but I really have no plan or anything. I miss school honestly but mostly I miss elective courses like visual media and such.


Don't wait too long if that's what you want to do.  I waited and now I have too many bills, and my economy is shit.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Wish I felt that way about school xD


I'm just bored  I guess.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> I'm just bored  I guess.


Naw, I wish I could go back to school, now.  It's not a bad thing to miss it xD I just.. Didn't.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 2, 2016)

School is going to kill me...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

MEDS said:


> School is going to kill me...


Why is that?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Perhaps he is not properly prepared.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

Is anyone ever truly prepared?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 2, 2016)

Maybe sometimes.  I usually am not.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 2, 2016)

Me either haha I normally just go with the flow of things


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Furry thoughts are distracting.

Edit: speaking of which,  my lunch break is long over. Oops


----------



## MEDS (Aug 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Why is that?


Very difficult classes on top of work.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Furry thoughts are distracting.
> 
> Edit: speaking of which,  my lunch break is long over. Oops


Yes, yes they are xD You all distract me!  Bloody Furries!


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 3, 2016)

MEDS said:


> School is going to kill me...


A school is not a sentient being. Are you talking about it collapsing on you? Then that would be the school killing you. Perhaps there's a person named School.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> A school is not a sentient being. Are you talking about it collapsing on you? Then that would be the school killing you. Perhaps there's a person named School.


You never know, with the names people give their children anymore.  Some dumbass may have thought naming their child 'school' would make them smart xD. They may have spelt it differently.  Idk how it can be spelt differently though.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Bah. Ik hou mijn liefje. This is what happens when you fall for a dutch girl. Ironikly she's better at english spelling than i am. The more i think about it i do have a part in my spelling problem. I have tried to learn and understand so many things that some mimories get pushed to the side. My life is so bussy that i don't think much about it. Many people don't wright much of anything these days. Its all button pushing. The pc spells it for you and phones do it faster. Well i don't have a pc and my phone is an old flip phone. I can call holland on it but it doesn't get enternet. That never made sinse to me. Todays tec is like looking at planes for an a boom. Ok i put the red wire the.... Is that in german or frinch?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

Technology ruins everything!  It has its plus side, like being able to talk to all of you haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Technology ruins everything!  It has its plus side, like being able to talk to all of you haha


Im on here through an old slim xbox 360. It is slow and no helpful featchers like you all have.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 3, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Bah. Ik hou mijn liefje. This is what happens when you fall for a dutch girl.


Don't fall. Falling from high places or onto your face is something you should never do for someone.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't fall. Falling from high places or onto your face is something you should never do for someone.


Wow it just hit me that i've been with my liefje for more than 15 years. that was faster than i wanted.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Is it laging for you all to?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't fall. Falling from high places or onto your face is something you should never do for someone.


So you'd not fall on someone else's face, either?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> So you'd not fall on someone else's face, either?


Lol i can't fall for another face. I can only land on her face. Some have tried but as sweet they my be. There's only one face i see.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol i can't fall for another face. I can only land on her face.


Haha that's what I mean.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha that's what I mean.


 I didn't know someone repeating jump could be funny untel she heard some rap song. They kept saying jump jump jump around. thats all i can remember of it becose i was watching her have the time of her life. And she is always telling me to take my hat off she wants to see my face. How she put it was (Why you always have hat? You have cuuute face!) Then some dum ass slaped her but and she went after him pointing and yelling pervert all the way acrost the night club then the musice stoped and everyone was seeing this 5 foot blond turn this muscil bound freek in to a little scared teacup chawawa. I fell. I was thinking someone should stop her but i just waited and she came back swaring in dutch and gabed my hand and cumanded me to come. I was jello. Lol i love it when she's like that.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Im trying not to tell you what happend with a banana split. This isn't that kind of forum.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Its almost 4 hear. I better say good night befor im up all night talking about my liefje. I know that could get anoiying for some.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2016)

I am sitting here at 10.30, wondering if I should watch Initial D a second time.

Other than that, I am not unwell. Eaten breakfast and had two Burn so I can get some energy to stay awake to 12.20-ish for signing another contract on my apartment. Then go to bed and sleep a couple of hours. I bet 50 bucks my cousin will fuckin' call me on Skype at around 16.30 and wanting to play Crossout/CS:GO. Again. Been playing CS:GO for fuckin'  120 hours the past two weeks. Getting a wee bit tired of that shit, not to mention all the Russian fucks.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Naw, I wish I could go back to school, now.  It's not a bad thing to miss it xD I just.. Didn't.


I usually don't either.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 3, 2016)

How I would have done things differently at school had I known I was going to drop out.. year 11 was a waste of money.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> How I would have done things differently at school had I known I was going to drop out.. year 11 was a waste of money.


Glad school doesn't cost squat here in Norway.

It pains me to see students with triple digit debts after finishing college/university in America.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Glad school doesn't cost squat here in Norway.
> 
> It pains me to see students with triple digit debts after finishing college/university in America.



Yeah I don't know how different it is here for Uni but I'm gonna be in some amount of debt that I should probably check hey


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 3, 2016)

I can finally FUCKING reply now. I hate it when FAF doesn't let you reply for like 24 hours.....


----------



## MEDS (Aug 3, 2016)

Wait what?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah I don't know how different it is here for Uni but I'm gonna be in some amount of debt that I should probably check hey





Yakamaru said:


> Glad school doesn't cost squat here in Norway.
> 
> It pains me to see students with triple digit debts after finishing college/university in America.


Yeah, needing money for college is the main reason I never went.. That and I don't know what I'd go in for.  I thought Vet, but that'd be a rather depressing job xD. 
I want to be an adventurer, and be paid to wonder around aimlessly xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I can finally FUCKING reply now. I hate it when FAF doesn't let you reply for like 24 hours.....


Damn those glitches!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Damn those glitches!


 Same here. Wait triple? How? Every month its the same sham. My money comes in and its gone befor i see it. We are paying out the ass in the usa but the government still says we o them money. How is that when they make the shit?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

Our government is made up of a bunch of money grabbing biggots.  That's no surprise to anyone Haha.  They could figure out a way to fix things, a better method of doing things, they just don't want to lose money, themselves, doing it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Our government is made up of a bunch of money grabbing biggots.  That's no surprise to anyone Haha.  They could figure out a way to fix things, a better method of doing things, they just don't want to lose money, themselves, doing it.


 They make the money litraly. If we stoped using money as curensy they'd be scruwd and they'd loss all pawer over us. What could they do? Recrout us to kill us? How would they compensait us? Lol


----------



## MEDS (Aug 3, 2016)

This was my 300th post:


MEDS said:


> Angel-blacksun said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a spoiler? Im just trying to find furries like me. Im hopping they know more about angel dragons. Im the only furry in my city. So here i am trying to understand how to work the stuff on forums. On top of that i don't have spell check for xbox 360. How do you get it?


----------



## MEDS (Aug 3, 2016)

Also, welcome to page 38!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Also, welcome to page 38!


 How is everyone puting picturs on here?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> How is everyone puting picturs on here?


Copy and paste from a Google images or get the URL from Imigur.com.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Everyone on here has this funny idea that everyone knows everything there is to know about computers at bearth. SUPRISE! They don't and im just hoping i don't click the wrong thing and crash everything..... tell me that can't happen?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Copy and paste from a Google images or get the URL from Imigur.com.


Ok whats url?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Ok whats url?


The one for forums.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Computers aren't that easy to come by in this city. Here there not as cheep as candybars. So im behind on this stuff.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> The one for forums.


? Sorry you lost me. lol. im not pooling you leg and im not trying to get on your nurvs.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> ? Sorry you lost me. lol. im not pooling you leg and im not trying to get on your nurvs.


Just search the pictures on Google and copy and paste them into your post before you submit it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Things may get straing everyone.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Hm that didn't work but i know a bit more about url now lol.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Hay i found soiler.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Can't find google


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't think a xbox 360 can do that. But i do know a bit more ty.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't think a xbox 360 can do that. But i do know a bit more ty.


That's your problem... the 360's browser is missing a lot of features.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

Kumquat


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

Your telling me. I can't even put picturs on my flashdrive. It says i need to update flash play or some bs. But it will not update.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Kumquat


 More like pickled.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Kumquat



Whaaat? Is that another American thing?


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 3, 2016)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyaaaaaaasssss loooooooccckkkkkaaaa


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Whaaat? Is that another American thing?








Kumquats ^ Deh be fruit.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Kumquats ^ Deh be fruit.


....Why do I suddenly want to eat lemons?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Why do I suddenly want to eat lemons?


Because lemon trees are pretty?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Because lemon trees are pretty?


I thought it was because unicorns don't exist, but I will go for that reason too.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I thought it was because unicorns don't exist, but I will go for that reason too.


Does that mean we can't have rainbow colored ice cream, and can't use squaty potties?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Does that mean we can't have rainbow colored ice cream, and can't use squaty potties?


If you can icecream, always icecream.

Guess we need to make an exception to the unicorns then. How we get icecream from unicorns I don't even wanna know..


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Kumquats ^ Deh be fruit.



Americans are funny  the name sounded slightly concerning xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If you can icecream, always icecream.
> 
> Guess we need to make an exception to the unicorns then. How we get icecream from unicorns I don't even wanna know..







;3


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Americans are funny  the name sounded slightly concerning xD







I know, right?  We're all a little special xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> ;3


...I think I will stay away from unicorn icecream. 

A gold-covered turd is still a turd, you know.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> ;3


lol yes its the icecream you want but ya can't have me gold!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ...I think I will stay away from unicorn icecream.
> 
> A gold-covered turd is still a turd, you know.


Aye, and what is a squatty potty, you didn't ask?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh dear.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Aye, and what is a squatty potty, you didn't ask?


I believe a "Follow" is in order.

As for squatty potty: I could guess from the name.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I believe a "Follow" is in order.
> 
> As for squatty potty: I could guess from the name.


Aye, perhaps, but you'd be missing out on how 'wonderful' the commercial is xD 
Wonderfully disturbing


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I believe a "Follow" is in order.
> 
> As for squatty potty: I could guess from the name.


 What do they feed you there? Don't answor that!


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Cookies, I imagine.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Cookies are nice!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

My girlfried is diying. Was that clear enough for everyone to get. So if anyone thinks geting a rize out of me is funny I'll be at your door.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> The whole thing with anthros is they don't exist *crys* so they can be whatever the drawer intended.


wow, thats pretty racist. Some do exist. 
Some are born like it, and some get surgery. If you believe it, you can achieve it! At the ridicule of society


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You people will stop acting like im not here. Every body on here acts like i don't exest. First you all send me away now im not here?! What the hells wrong with everyone?!


Who are you again?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> wow, thats pretty racist. Some do exist.
> Some are born like it, and some get surgery. If you believe it, you can achieve it! At the ridicule of society





Zipline said:


> Who are you again?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Who are you again?


 34. Reamember now.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Who are you again?


 Check your spoiler.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Who are you again?


 The first and 3rd pic is real. The midle one is so fake. But your right. And yes i know you know that. Im trying to chaing my mood.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Gaw hairy people.. Wonder what a hairy persons BO would smell like.  Probably horrid


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Gaw hairy people.. Wonder what a hairy persons BO would smell like.  Probably horrid


 No diffrent than a hard days work in a fursuit. I have seen a docuementry on the first pic's fammily. They are realy well gruomed and very acroebatic. And the 3rd pic if its who i think it is they should have did a better job. The muzle was just hacked off a dog and stiched on to the guys face. It was a shame. Done right the snout would of gotten blood flow and it would of been funkshanle. He ended up haveing it removed becose the wroughting flesh started giving him medicle problems do to the doctors cut and paest job. But in the doctors defins he did just what his pationt asked for and he wornd the guy of the problems of his requst. A real sham though. I thought the guys reason for doing it was stupid though. Just for a laugh. Hmmph!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes i know a little about many things and yes there are times i myself realise i sound like a know it all. for this im sorry. My mind tends to stuff its self on info. unfortchanetly spelling doesn't apeal to it. And you think your anoied by it? Try being me. Its frustrating as hell and yes im trying to get better at spelling. How many words are in the english vocabuelary? My brain learns by repitesion. Thats alot of work.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> The midle one is fake. But your right.


Hey, that was a video of my nephew! (I cut off his head and stitched it onto a dog) Aww you hurt his feelings. Now he is peeing on the carpet from stress.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

That's an odd thing for a person to do.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> That's an odd thing for a person to do.


I interpreted his wishes based on the noises he made.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I interpreted his wishes based on the noises he made.


That is so sweet of you.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> That is so sweet of you.


yup, now he will get all the ladies. Who ever heard of a woman who doesnt like dogs?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

I know your trying to be funny. But a line from doctor who comes to mind. I am not amuesd. lol


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

You don't know Zipline. He's being deadly serious.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline's twin cousin, Ziplone, needs to visit so he can shitpost here too.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't see how the third is real.  It looks photoshopped to me haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> You don't know Zipline. He's being deadly serious.


 No i don't know him but i do know that doesn't happen and if it did the people that do that to a child and animel will die painfully. Nobody has the right to hurt the inosent. You think i joke on this and i can't stop it. When it comes to protecting inosent people and animels i will kill and die to protect them. DEAD TRUTH.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I don't see how the third is real.  It looks photoshopped to me haha


 Its real. As bizar as it sounds. It was done in the late 90's in austrailya i think.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Not saying someone hasn't done it, or that the story you speak of isn't true.  The picture itself just looks blurred in places, and doesn't look logical on how it's being done haha.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Not saying someone hasn't done it, or that the story you speak of isn't true.  The picture itself just looks blurred in places, and doesn't look logical on how it's being done haha.


 It wasn't logical and a picture of a picture of a picture is never as clear as the aredganle.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

I feel sorry for the dog. To have its body used in sutch a pore atimpt all for shits and geggles.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I don't see how the third is real.  It looks photoshopped to me haha


I didnt want to make anyone go blind from the beauty but if you want proof, look up dog face surgery and the pics will show the rest of the surgery.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> No i don't know him but i do know that doesn't happen and if it did the people that do that to a child and animel will die painfully. Nobody has the right to hurt the inosent. You think i joke on this and i can't stop it. When it comes to protecting inosent people and animels i will kill and die to protect them. DEAD TRUTH.


I read that as you volunteering for the procedure.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> No i don't know him but i do know that doesn't happen and if it did the people that do that to a child and animel will die painfully. Nobody has the right to hurt the inosent. You think i joke on this and i can't stop it. When it comes to protecting inosent people and animels i will kill and die to protect them. DEAD TRUTH.


The fakest nigga.  This guy.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> The fakest nigga.  This guy.


 You are?  Why would you say that about yourself?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You are?  Why would you say that about yourself?


That's a nice comeback buddy.  8D


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I read that as you volunteering for the procedure.


 What procedure is that? Your viesektemy? I never oporated on anyone but ok.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Zipline's twin cousin, Ziplone, needs to visit so he can shitpost here too.


Zips said you heard of me? Well, you are a very cute sith. I supppoooossssee we could go see some rats fight in the grass.. V(//*v*//)V


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh shit.  It's Ziplone!  He has appeared!


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> What procedure is that? Your viesektemy? I never oporated on anyone but ok.


*throws you a dog biscuit* calm down tiny, not everyone wants to fight you.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> He


did you even read my profile? :'c I am Zip's cousin. I hope their is fruit on you so i can show down on your bush! >


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Nigga I like never read. 

You also may not touch my fruit.  >8r


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 4, 2016)

*gives hugs to forum*


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> *gives hugs to forum*


*hugs back and whispers in your ear* lick me


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 4, 2016)

*readies epic loogie*


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> *throws you a dog biscuit* calm down tiny, not everyone wants to fight you.


 Lol tiny. I have no problems being small but its not my feet holding me up. The biscuit was a nice offer ty but i prefur stake. On that note. Never eat raw bacon. Its taysty but its not worth getting a pork but plug.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> The biscuit was a nice offer ty but i prefur to eat raw pork but plugs. Worth getting.


In that case ill take it back. Gee, if thats what you want. *hands you a bloody plug* What ever makes you happy.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol tiny. I have no problems being small but its not my feet holding me up. The biscuit was a nice offer ty but i prefur stake. On that note. Never eat raw bacon. Its taysty but its not worth getting a pork but plug.



You need to start a diary homes.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 4, 2016)

Wait wtf this thread is confusing.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> You need to start a diary homes.


I would read that. Though the plot would be pretty fast. Jumping form size=height to size=used butt plug is a big jump.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Never eat raw bacon.  Its taysty but its not worth getting a pork but plug.


More importantly it's incredibly unhealthy and you're bound to get parasites like Trichinella.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> I would read that. Though the plot would be pretty fast. Jumping form size=height to size=used butt plug is a big jump.



Now I'm just more confused.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 4, 2016)

You can't be a twin cousin Ziplone. The way it happens is that your mother and her sister have to marry identical male twins and do the boom boom at the same time. You didn't do that. You have failed.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> In that case ill take it back. Gee, if thats what you want. *hands you a bloody plug* What ever makes you happy.


 Lol thats funny.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> In that case ill take it back. Gee, if thats what you want. *hands you a bloody plug* What ever makes you happy.


Darn it Zaps, stop causing trouble. I didn't tell you about this site so you could bother peeps. Be nicer to the noodles.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol thats funny.


I don't go up dark aleis. Thats why i stoped eating raw bacon. And trichinella? Never heard of it and don't want to. Dam im hungry. No we don't have bacon. Don't say bacon. Bacon!


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You can't be a twin cousin Ziplone. The way it happens is that your mother and her sister have to marry identical male twins and do the boom boom at the same time. You didn't do that. You have failed.


We are cat dogs, that seems natural to me.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't go up dark aleis. Thats why i stoped eating raw bacon. And trichinella? Never heard of it and don't want to. Dam im hungry. No we don't have bacon. Don't say bacon. Bacon!


Then how do you find rats and mice?


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You can't be a twin cousin Ziplone. The way it happens is that your mother and her sister have to marry identical male twins and do the boom boom at the same time. You didn't do that. You have failed.


There were a lot of little ones in the litter. But if you wanted to make some new kips (kits/pups) sorry, you are not the spaceman for me.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> Then how do you find rats and mice?


 I don't look for them. We live by a feald. There is many things there. Sometimes even $100.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't look for them. We live by a feald. There is many things there. Sometimes even $100.


You are my favorite poster.  Every one of your posts are just hilarious.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Its real. As bizar as it sounds. It was done in the late 90's in austrailya i think.



'Straya m8


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You are my favorite poster.  Every one of your posts are just hilarious.


 You are easiely amuesd. Have a sack.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> There were a lot of little ones in the litter. But if you wanted to make some new kips (kits/pups) sorry, you are not the spaceman for me.


You're not my type or species. I'm not into animals


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You are my favorite poster.  Every one of your posts are just hilarious.


Be careful bush, he wants to put you in a sack!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> 'Straya m8


I've never seen that word before so im not sure what you meen sorry.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

What he does with it is up to him.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You're not my type or species. I'm not into animals


 My brother LOVES dogs. Try waking up to that in the middle of the night. I was glad i had pants on. NOPE NOT THIS BOYS PEENTU!


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> Be careful bush, he wants to put you in a sack!


My goodness.  What a psycho.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> My brother LOVES dogs. Try waking up to that in the middle of the night. I was glad i had pants on. NOPE NOT THIS BOYS PEENTU!


I didn't know Zipline was your brother.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I didn't know Zipline was your brother.


 Lol he does that to?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

I want to toast a stroodle and put it in your alls bags. Can haz lovely pop tarts!


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol he does that to?


Not that I know of, my Zips is not gay. Not like your brother, I bet he does not even ask the dog first. what a strange hooman.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> Not like your brother, I bet he does not even ask the dog first. what a strange hooman.


That guy is probably a straight up psychopath.  It runs in that blood line I'm betting.  It's a terrible tainted blood.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I want to toast a stroodle and put it in your alls bags. Can haz lovely pop tarts!


 Lol intresting.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline and Ziplone.

We've got the Zipduo going on here. At least we don't have the entire Zip-clan. Zipper, Zipprovolone, Ziplane, Ziplace, Zipalone, Ziapalpatine, Zipleia, Zipluke, Zipstein, Zipjacket, Ziploan, Zipdebt, etc.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

One day, hopefully, we will.  I've heard good things about that clan.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> That guy is probably a straight up psychopath.  It runs in that blood line I'm betting.  It's a terrible tainted blood.


 My brother would rool you and smoke you without thinking of what it would do to him. He smoked cat nip before. That was funny as hell. He was in savear pain for 2 days the dum ass. Lol.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Zipline and Ziplone.
> 
> We've got the Zipduo going on here. At least we don't have the entire Zip-clan. Zipper, Zipprovolone, Ziplane, Ziplace, Zipalone, Ziapalpatine, Zipleia, Zipluke, Zipstein, Zipjacket, Ziploan, Zipdebt, etc.


#TRIGGERED *calls up entire family* You forgot my uncle Zipperfish and grammy Zoodles.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> My brother would rool you and smoke you without thinking of what it would do to him.


He smokes people?  What a badass.   Why can't your brother post on this forum instead of you?  You are lame.  Your brother sounds most cool.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> He smokes people?  What a badass.   Why can't your brother post on this forum instead of you?  You are lame.  Your brother sounds most cool.


I heard his brother is stuck in a dog at the moment.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> I heard his brother is stuck in a dog at the moment.


Oh that's nasty.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> He smokes people?  What a badass.   Why can't your brother post on this forum instead of you?  You are lame.  Your brother sounds most cool.


 If you was any more lame i'd take you out back and shoot you. My broth's a dush bag. Like the one your wereing.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol he does that to?


Hey, i am not like that! I only mate with other large dogs or the occasional cat. After we have been dating for some time and the dog/cat is ok with it. I would never be with a human. Bleh.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> #TRIGGERED *calls up entire family* You forgot my uncle Zipperfish and grammy Zoodles.


No Zaps! D: 
Their paws do not work on the computer! Besides we cannot let them know we dress like humans.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> I heard his brother is stuck in a dog at the moment.


 Im glad im not there to see it again. Nightmares for everyone.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im glad im not there to see it again. Nightmares for everyone.


You are not that bad, tell us more stories about your cool brother.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You are not that bad, tell us more stories about your cool brother.


He tried to beat one of our other dogs.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> "He tried" to beat one of our dogs.


Was he too "small"? *giggles before hanging up the phone*


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> He tried to beat one of our other dogs.


What games do you have on your Xbox 360?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What games do you have on your Xbox 360?


*Slow clap* Good... This pleases me..


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> He tried to beat one of our other dogs.


 I stoped him from hurting our dog.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh god, small dogs.

My mom has one, and he's one complete and utter little SHIT. No wait, that's offensive to shit. The little TURD I so just wanna football kick and see how far he flies.

He jumps onto chairs stealing food on the table, act like a little cunt, and if you see him doing it, he still fucking does it. And if you as much as touch him he whines like the little CUNT he is. He bit me once, and boy did the little SHIT get what came to him. And mom doesn't even discipline the cuntbisquit. Now that I think about it, I wouldn't mind kicking mom either. Worst part is, she ALLOWS this kind of behaviour too.

So glad I moved OUT of that house of insanity.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What games do you have on your Xbox 360?


Lol i have  to many games to name them all. But i like playing skyrim, minecraft, defians and blade kitty the most.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What games do you have on your Xbox 360?


 he doesnt get it


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> he doesnt get it


 Who get what?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I didnt want to make anyone go blind from the beauty but if you want proof, look up dog face surgery and the pics will show the rest of the surgery.


I'll probably look it up later


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

You all are talking a lot here today XD I don't have time on my breaks (working) to keep up and reply properly haha


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You all are talking a lot here today XD I don't have time on my breaks (working) to keep up and reply properly haha


Do you have to reply to everything?  

Can just skim through stuff, you know.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You all are talking a lot here today XD I don't have time on my breaks (working) to keep up and reply properly haha


 I don't even talk here most of the time. I've been reading all day. I can give you a droid to assist you.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Do you have to reply to everything?
> 
> Can just skim through stuff, you know.


I think its slowed down some.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

From 9:27 to 11:45 nothing was said? slow.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Do you have to reply to everything?
> 
> Can just skim through stuff, you know.


No I don't reply to everything, and this chat is too confusing to just skim through xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I don't even talk here most of the time. I've been reading all day. I can give you a droid to assist you.


As long as it isn't C-3PO I'm fine with that!  He talks too much, and complains a lot xD


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> As long as it isn't C-3PO I'm fine with that!  He talks too much, and complains a lot xD


 I don't i think he's kind of funny as long as someone is with him.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't i think he's kind of funny as long as someone is with him.


Not saying it isn't funny xD We're watching him annoying someone else.  I'm sure it'd be a different story if he was annoying you.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Not saying it isn't funny xD We're watching him annoying someone else.  I'm sure it'd be a different story if he was annoying you.


 Lol that would be a laugh rieyet. my bad spelling and his constent need to poit out the obveas. they'd sind death row in mates to see us to die laughing.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

Well if you were talking to him in person, your spelling wouldn't effect much xD. He'd probably be worse than the lot o' us about trying to correct you, though.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> As long as it isn't C-3PO I'm fine with that!  He talks too much, and complains a lot xD


You'll get R2-D2.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You'll get R2-D2.


I can handle that!  Idk how he'd help with responding, though.  None of us (that I'm aware of) knows droid speak xD and subtitles don't appear irl


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You'll get R2-D2.


 I used to want to have a real c3po and r2d2. I was in to star wars badly as a kid. When i learnd of eawaks i got the toys and all. The was going to make a tv show about eawaks. I recorded the first episode then never saw it again. Then my recording got to old to watch. They was funny and cute as hell.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

There is already a movie about them, and it's how they got created, too XD well the movie isn't about that.  It's just because of the movie that they got created.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

Nerely anything that had talking animels in it i wanted to see.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> There is already a movie about them, and it's how they got created, too XD well the movie isn't about that.  It's just because of the movie that they got created.


I saw it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

When i first saw an eawak die i got pisst. I was like (Oh shit! You done fucked yourself! His buddy is going to make you were your ass for a hat!) everyone was telling me to shut up lol. I was disapointed when it didn't happen.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

They're movie needed to be longer.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

Well I believe it took a lot longer to make movies like that, then.  Given that there was little to no CGI (computer graphics).  There were actual people in the suits haha

Fun fact about Ewoks:  The Ewok movie was originally going to be a movie that stared on the Planet of the Wookies.  Unfortunally where there wasn't CGI in that time, and people had to actually wear the suits, they couldn't find enough 6ft people to play the roles of the Wookies.  So they thought, "Let's make mini versions of Wookies, instead, and call them Ewoks!" Since it wouldn't be hard to find enough small people XD Could even use kids!  
And so the race 'Ewok' was born and a movie was created!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

I didn't sleep last night so im going to bed. Have fun all.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well I believe it took a lot longer to make movies like that, then.  Given that there was little to no CGI (computer graphics).  There were actual people in the suits haha
> 
> Fun fact about Ewoks:  The Ewok movie was originally going to be a movie that stared on the Planet of the Wookies.  Unfortunally where there wasn't CGI in that time, and people had to actually wear the suits, they couldn't find enough 6ft people to play the roles of the Wookies.  So they thought, "Let's make mini versions of Wookies, instead, and call them Ewoks!" Since it wouldn't be hard to find enough small people XD Could even use kids!
> And so the race 'Ewok' was born and a movie was created!


 I heard that to. Im glad they did that.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well I believe it took a lot longer to make movies like that, then.  Given that there was little to no CGI (computer graphics).  There were actual people in the suits haha
> 
> Fun fact about Ewoks:  The Ewok movie was originally going to be a movie that stared on the Planet of the Wookies.  Unfortunally where there wasn't CGI in that time, and people had to actually wear the suits, they couldn't find enough 6ft people to play the roles of the Wookies.  So they thought, "Let's make mini versions of Wookies, instead, and call them Ewoks!" Since it wouldn't be hard to find enough small people XD Could even use kids!
> And so the race 'Ewok' was born and a movie was created!



I was wondering how finding people that small was easier.. until you mentioned kids.. I need sleep xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I was wondering how finding people that small was easier.. until you mentioned kids.. I need sleep xD


Me too!  And hence that his what I'll do!  So you should sleep, too haha


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Me too!  And hence that his what I'll do!  So you should sleep, too haha



I haven't had dinner yet xD only 6:40 here haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I haven't had dinner yet xD only 6:40 here haha


Bet ya already had dinner now!


----------



## MEDS (Aug 5, 2016)

I guess I should make food as well.

I'm going to bottle that batch of beer that I started a couple of weeks ago this weekend...


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 5, 2016)

Made agave glazed salmon for dinner. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

Cream chees on a baggle.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I guess I should make food as well.
> 
> I'm going to bottle that batch of beer that I started a couple of weeks ago this weekend...


I hate beer.. Bleh!  It's sooo bitter and even if it tastes ok, I just don't have the desire to drink it.  If I force it for a buzz, I get a headache and have to keep drinking to null it


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Made agave glazed salmon for dinner. It was pretty awesome.


Mmm that does sound mighty tastey!  *steals it*


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 5, 2016)

Meatballs in brown sauce with mashed potatoes ftw!

Also, finally got two frickin' Achievements in Space Rangers HD A War Apart.

Tempted to celebrate with a Smirnoff Ice or a Cider..


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Meatballs in brown sauce with mashed potatoes ftw!
> 
> Also, finally got two frickin' Achievements in Space Rangers HD A War Apart.
> 
> Tempted to celebrate with a Smirnoff Ice or a Cider..


*steals the meatballs, and runs away!*


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I hate beer.. Bleh!  It's sooo bitter and even if it tastes ok, I just don't have the desire to drink it.  If I force it for a buzz, I get a headache and have to keep drinking to null it



Naaaw
*pats head*

Its not my favorite but I find it easy to drink, not like some yucky alcoholic things.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

Smirnoff double black knocks me out quick xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *steals the meatballs, and runs away!*


*Stops entirely as you can clearly see tears swelling up in his eyes*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MY MEATBALLS!

Well, no brownies for you, then.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *steals the meatballs, and runs away!*


Hey, you didn't steal ravioli from him. Now you owe me ravioli.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I hate beer.. Bleh!  It's sooo bitter and even if it tastes ok, I just don't have the desire to drink it.  If I force it for a buzz, I get a headache and have to keep drinking to null it


 I agree with you. I made a promes a long time ago i would never drink again. When i tried to drink after that it tasted god offle. Have you ever tried the cleaning mix they use on pop macheans at restronts? It tastes the same. I know this becose they use the same mix at holiday inn and i worked there. I didn't know they was cleaning the machean. SURPIES!! That hurt! ALOT!! In and OUT!!! The only time i sat down that week was in the bathroom! So i say NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Naaaw
> *pats head*
> 
> Its not my favorite but I find it easy to drink, not like some yucky alcoholic things.


*is started at the head pat.  Debates biting hand, but hesitates.  Purrs instead, though shows some reluctance*

Rum!  I prefer mixed drinks.  Can hide the taste of the alcohol, while still keeping somewhat hydrated.  Less likely to get a headache, or hangover (unless you drink too much)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> *Stops entirely as you can clearly see tears swelling up in his eyes*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MY MEATBALLS!
> 
> Well, no brownies for you, then.


*stalks back and hands a meatball with a pathetic expression* Can I haz one brownie? I's sorry


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I agree with you. I made a promes a long time ago i would never drink again. When i tried to drink after that it tasted god offle. Have you ever tried the cleaning mix they use on pop macheans at restronts? It tastes the same. I know this becose they use the same mix at holiday inn and i worked there. I didn't know they was cleaning the machean. SURPIES!! That hurt! ALOT!! In and OUT!!! The only time i sat down that week was in the bathroom! So i say NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Yeah people here drink hand sanitizer, so yeah


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *stalks back and hands a meatball with a pathetic expression* Can I haz one brownie? I's sorry


*Looks at with a scolding look* Ok, but don't steal my food again. I prefer to make a lot more and share.

*Hands a fresh and delicious brownie*


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *is started at the head pat.  Debates biting hand, but hesitates.  Purrs instead, though shows some reluctance*
> 
> Rum!  I prefer mixed drinks.  Can hide the taste of the alcohol, while still keeping somewhat hydrated.  Less likely to get a headache, or hangover (unless you drink too much)



Heheh :3 
I don't mind rum.. I used to do bourbon but I had too much one night and ehh. I don't get drunk often anyway..


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> *Looks at with a scolding look* Ok, but don't steal my food again. I prefer to make a lot more and share.
> 
> *Hands a fresh and delicious brownie*


*pouts and mews in agreement* As long as you make lots and lots!  They were good! 
*snatches brownie and happily munches on!*


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Heheh :3
> I don't mind rum.. I used to do bourbon but I had too much one night and ehh. I don't get drunk often anyway..


Same.  Whiskey I just can't do xD it's like I don't know when to stop when it comes to whiskey, and then I get sick :<
But I don't drink much, either.  Would only drink with friends.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> salmon, It was pretty awesome.


SALMON!? *mouth waters uncontrollably making a puddle on the floor* _I hope you saved some.._


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Zipline said:


> SALMON!? *mouth waters uncontrollably making a puddle on the floor* _I hope you saved some.._


I've done stole it ;3


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I've done stole it ;3


*starts twitching* I NEEED my fish fix. _Do you not want me to have a shiny coat?!_


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *starts twitching* I NEEED my fish fix. _Do you not want me to have a shiny coat?!_


*coughs some up* Fine here!  May be some meatballs mixed in it, too.  And brownie.. But your coat can be shinnier! Maybe..


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm glad I read that after dinner


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 6, 2016)

There are some leftovers...


----------



## MEDS (Aug 6, 2016)

Zipline said:


> SALMON!? *mouth waters uncontrollably making a puddle on the floor* _I hope you saved some.._


I think he just peed.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 6, 2016)

So that pizza topic got me thinking. I want to throw a party where everyone kinda makes a mini pizza with a tortilla as crust. That'd be fun.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

I'd come to that


----------



## MEDS (Aug 6, 2016)

That's a long swim, I don't think that you'd make it.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

This is pizza were talking about.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 6, 2016)

This is also the Pacific Ocean we're talking about


----------



## MEDS (Aug 6, 2016)

They're fun parties though. I can make about 10 pizza's per hour, so everyone just gets a constant flow of pizza for about 2 hours. I enjoy entertaining folks.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

I have.. methods.
Get me out of here :/


----------



## MEDS (Aug 6, 2016)

The only other thing I need is a fursuit while I'm making pizzas... Now that would be entertaining!


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

Aww man.. you're killing me


----------



## MEDS (Aug 6, 2016)

Do it yourself! Tell all of the guests to bring an ingredient. Its also a time to get creative. Marinate some mushrooms in balsamic vinegar, or mix some pineapple in hot sauce. I can make some crazy stuff.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't have that many friends xD


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

It's okay.. he's a good one.
No furries though which is annoying.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 6, 2016)

Sounds like a fun party.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *pouts and mews in agreement* As long as you make lots and lots!  They were good!
> *snatches brownie and happily munches on!*


*pats on the head* Good girl!


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 6, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> It's okay.. he's a good one.
> No furries though which is annoying.


Have you tried brainwashing them into being one?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> *pats on the head* Good girl!


*Vibrates* Mew! *Stops vibrating and bits hand.  Looks at with shock* oops.. *runs off*


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

MEDS said:


> So that pizza topic got me thinking. I want to throw a party where everyone kinda makes a mini pizza with a tortilla as crust. That'd be fun.


I may like that pizza a bit more haha


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *Vibrates* Mew! *Stops vibrating and bits hand.  Looks at with shock* oops.. *runs off*


*Lower lip starts moving, tears starting to form in eyes* You.. You bit me..


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> *Lower lip starts moving, tears starting to form in eyes* You.. You bit me..


*yells* Sorry! *from across the room* It's a cat defect!

*stalks over and curls up on, like nothing happened, and vibrates some more*


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *yells* Sorry! *from across the room* It's a cat defect!
> 
> *stalks over and curls up on, like nothing happened, and vibrates some more*


Well then.. *starts to gently stroke over the back*

There now. All's well.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 6, 2016)

Misteries are abound. Look and you will see them all around. Think fast or be in the ground. When you see it its to late. They're already here. 8D


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Well then.. *starts to gently stroke over the back*
> 
> There now. All's well.


*Arches back in a wave like motion, with each stroke, and purrs.  Tail twitches as kitty tries to refrain from play fighting (which could result in some scratches).  Must be a good kitty.. Yaksmaru gave meatballs (though technically kitty stole them..) and a brownie..  Must be a nice kitty, must be a good kitty, must be a gooood kitty, must be a good kitty.....*


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *Arches back in a wave like motion, with each stroke, and purrs.  Tail twitches as kitty tries to refrain from play fighting (which could result in some scratches).  Must be a good kitty.. Yaksmaru gave meatballs (though technically kitty stole them..) and a brownie..  Must be a nice kitty, must be a good kitty, must be a gooood kitty, must be a good kitty.....*


*Puts on a glove* Here comes the belly rubs!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

*screams and flails!  Latches onto glove (hoping it's a thick one) with claws fully imbedded and bites on thumb.  Kicking on wrist of as if trying to break something neck* Nom Nom Nom!  XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *screams and flails!  Latches onto glove (hoping it's a thick one) with claws fully imbedded and bites on thumb.  Kicking on wrist of as if trying to break something neck* Nom Nom Nom!  XD


*Starts play fighting, and continues until Draven's getting tired*


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> *Starts play fighting, and continues until Draven's getting tired*


*Eventually gets tired and sleeps* :3 Sorry xD I'm an odd kitty


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> *Eventually gets tired and sleeps* :3 Sorry xD I'm an odd kitty


*yawns* Yay, sleep.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Aye, didn't get enough of it, last night xD I need more


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Aye, didn't get enough of it, last night xD I need more


Hehe. Go sleep some then.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

Morning. You're funny people. I like you.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> Have you tried brainwashing them into being one?



My friend is the only one who knows. Didn't seem interested at all. He's understanding  but it's not his thing.. no I didn't show him furry porn galleries relax xD


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

Ahh shit I can't even make toast..


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. Go sleep some then.


I may later xD nap, anyways.  Actually still feel wired, even though I'm sleepy.  I really hate that, but I live!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Ahh shit I can't even make toast..


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 6, 2016)

You lost me at toast


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


 Intresting.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Intresting.


Indeed!


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 7, 2016)

I still don't get it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> You lost me at toast


You don't get it?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 7, 2016)

I think I get what each toast is referring to, it's just inaccurate. The analogy is broken. Or I am.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

It's supposed to be confusing xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Open chat needs to go back to the top, so i will make it do so


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 7, 2016)

What is it with everyone wanting to be on top here.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What is it with everyone wanting to be on top here.


Because being on bottom means you're the bitch!  xD


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Because being on bottom means you're the bitch!  xD



Well, I never got that treatment anyway so there you go xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Well, I never got that treatment anyway so there you go xD


I always got that treatment, so there ya go xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Onistina Starfield by DravenDonovan Everyone, meet Onistina :3 Or oni.  She's my Female Fursona ;3  Kitsune!


----------



## MEDS (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Open chat needs to go back to the top, so i will make it do so


I tried to get it stickied! (or pinned, whatever they call it here)


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Because being on bottom means you're the bitch!  xD


Does this include during sex?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I tried to get it stickied! (or pinned, whatever they call it here)


They need to!  But they only look at threads that interest them x(


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Does this include during sex?


Yes, yes if does


----------



## MEDS (Aug 7, 2016)

First furmeet tonight. 5 people isn't bad for a start.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 7, 2016)

Yep, I'm nervous... Don't want to screw this up.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Your furmeet happened yet?


----------



## Darklordbambi (Aug 7, 2016)

And the North Koreans have struck again. To the bunker everyone!


----------



## Darklordbambi (Aug 7, 2016)

By the way can we please pin this thread for future spam invasions?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

That would be nice, huh?  But @MEDS has tried to get them to do so, but their attention is just to what threads interest them :/
I say this cause the one with that authority has been replying to other's threads the past few days, so he's had some free time.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 8, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Onistina Starfield by DravenDonovan Everyone, meet Onistina :3 Or oni.  She's my Female Fursona ;3  Kitsune!


I don't see it... It still looks like a boy to me. I see the "breasts" but they just look like pectoral muscles. It might be the face that is the kicker. It seems to solid. Where are her nipples? Most male ref sheets do not have sausages on them anyway. Also plz make everyone be able to see it. I do not want to keep logging in to see one image.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 8, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> I don't see it... It still looks like a boy to me. I see the "breasts" but they just look like pectoral muscles. It might be the face that is the kicker. It seems to solid. Where are her nipples? Most male ref sheets do not have sausages on them anyway. Also plz make everyone be able to see it. I do not want to keep logging in to see one image.


Haha I know I made her look too 'male-like' xD First time drawing a female, so shhh :x. And no nipples to make it a little SFW xD


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 8, 2016)

B-but I use mouse nipples for cereal.. :'c


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 8, 2016)

Well can say her fox nipples are hidden by fur ;3


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 8, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well can say her fox nipples are hidden by fur ;3


Do they taste good?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 8, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> Do they taste good?


Idk, maybe you should try and find out ;3


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 8, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Yep, I'm nervous... Don't want to screw this up.



Well, how'd it go?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 8, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Onistina Starfield by DravenDonovan Everyone, meet Onistina :3 Or oni.  She's my Female Fursona ;3  Kitsune!


If that's a woman she needs child bearing hips.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 8, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Your furmeet happened yet?





_Hushy said:


> Well, how'd it go?


Yep. It was phenomenal. Ended up coming back to my place and playing cards against humanity until late. It worked out much better than I expected.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 8, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Yep. It was phenomenal. Ended up coming back to my place and playing cards against humanity until late. It worked out much better than I expected.


Good!  Glad to hear it!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 8, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> If that's a woman she needs child bearing hips.


Haha aye!  She does xD I need to study woman anatomy, then try and draw her again :x But I is learning!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Maybe a 360 eye will let me put my fursona on here that Im warking on.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 8, 2016)

Good luck with that


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Good luck with that


 I have to wait until next month though. I get payd only 1 time a month. I don't dought everyone on here makes over $1000 a week. Here we only get over $700 a month. So yeah all you 20 year old stuff would be fancy and way to mutch money for us. We might can get it when we're 70. But for now its lowetec crap for us.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

You should see me with a tuch screan phone. (Wheres the I didn't tuch that go back NOOO YOU STUPID THING! punch stomp GGRRRR!!! CAN YOU FEEL ME NOW!) I don't have mutch patsions with many machens or words. It will wark or else grr. Lol


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You should see me with a tuch screan phone. (Wheres the I didn't tuch that go back NOOO YOU STUPID THING! punch stomp GGRRRR!!! CAN YOU FEEL ME NOW!) I don't have mutch patsions with many machens or words. It will wark or else grr. Lol


That's a little bit gay, but okay....


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's a little bit gay, but okay....


 I don't even want to know how you get gay with a phone. After what my sister did with her's. Ummm NO! Thats not happening.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't even want to know how you get gay with a phone. After what my sister did with her's. Ummm NO! Thats not happening.


lol! All of a sudden your spelling is just fine....


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> lol! All of a sudden your spelling is just fine....


 Im trying to.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im trying to.


....sure


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> lol! All of a sudden your spelling is just fine....


Im trying to.


Very Hairy Larry said:


> ....sure


 So how long was it you couldn't respond the last time you tried this crap?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im trying to.
> 
> So how long was it you couldn't respond the last time you tried this crap?


I'm unable to reply AT ALL within 24 hours when that happens. It only seems to happen when I'm replying pretty much everywhere and such......it sucks


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm unable to reply AT ALL within 24 hours when that happens. It only seems to happen when I'm replying pretty much everywhere and such......it sucks


Yeah. I'v been responding like crazy to many people. I wonder how that is? Hm. Maybe its becose I don't start the truble. You should try it some time. It's alot of fun. I met a nice girl on here that is shy as hell about all this furry stuff but she feels she is a furry. She doesn't get on mutch becose she's scared of being judged by use. She seemd fine talking to me. She never said anything about my spelling even when i brought it up. The secont I told her how I was being treated She got scared and loged off.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Yeah. I'v been responding like crazy to many people. I wonder how that is? Hm. Maybe its becose I don't start the truble. You should try it some time. It's alot of fun. I met a nice girl on here that is shy as hell about all this furry stuff but she feels she is a furry. She doesn't get on mutch becose she's scared of being judged by use. She seemd fine talking to me. She never said anything about my spelling even when i brought it up. The secont I told her how I was being treated She got scared and loged off.


I'm pretty sure there is a restriction on how much you can reply. Which is just dumb...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a restriction on how much you can reply. Which is just dumb...


 Nope. At first I couldn't reply like you becose I didn't have the paetionts to wait for a reply and I was going off on people for it. Now I only go off when people judge me and get hatefull with me. I haven't had any replying problems after words.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 8, 2016)

I need more video games.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I need more video games.


I need more money but we wark with what we got.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 8, 2016)

I got money.  But it's used for more important things.  Like my house and bills.

I just like buying shit games for really cheap.  I collect them you see.


----------



## Reptillicus (Aug 8, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I need more video games.


heh join the club


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Useing the words more is helping with my spelling a bit. Im a repetatev person.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I got money.  But it's used for more important things.  Like my house and bills.
> 
> I just like buying shit games for really cheap.  I collect them you see.


 I see. Im not a collecter. Bills always come first as mutch as I hate it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

I have to go. My 360 is running hot. Have fun.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I see. Im not a collecter. Bills always come first as mutch as I hate it.


I only collect games when they are dick ass cheap.  I got Mass Effect 3, Condemned 2 Bloodshot, Destiny, NBA 2K12, and NBA Live 08 for 360 today.  Only cost me 12 bucks.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 9, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I need more video games.


No mans sky


----------



## MEDS (Aug 9, 2016)

So, I think I've crossed the magic thermal threshold of my room. Pretty sure I'm generating more heat than the AC is taking out.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

MEDS said:


> No mans sky


God no.  I ain't paying 60 dollars for a game that isn't even finished.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

I have two rules for myself when it comes to buying video games.

1: Never pay more than $20 for a physical game/$10 for a digital game.
2: Never buy a Steam game unless it's on sale.

But even then, I mostly just play older games on emulators, which doesn't cost me a dime.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

The drama.. It intensifies!


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I have two rules for myself when it comes to buying video games.
> 
> 1: Never pay more than $20 for a physical game/$10 for a digital game.
> 2: Never buy a Steam game unless it's on sale.
> ...


You good sir are a saint and a scholar.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm iffy about buying games because I don't play them as much as I used to.  I'll get into one, for a while, than just stop.  It's mainly because I don't have the free time that I used to, when I was in school.  Once I got a job and could start buying games, I got bills and had to work full-time to pay them.  Resulting in not enough time to game xD Itd be ok if I didn't have other interests outside of gaming.  Like anime


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

And drawing sweet sweet smut.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

I can't draw smut xD Not because I wouldn't want to, but because I still live with the fam.  They think my furry art is cool, but if I started drawing two (or more) Furries doing the nasty, they might not be thinking it cool no more


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

They might put you in a mental institution.  You best be wary.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

Nae, they know I'm cra cra, but they still love me!  As long as I don't lose it like my sister did :x


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You good sir are a saint and a scholar.


That's very nice of you Mr. Bush guy.

I actually used to collect old Nintendo games, but I stopped partly because my overall interest in gaming has declined, and that they've become so butt-fucking expensive lately that it really just isn't worth it. Especially when I can just get them all on my laptop for free.

I could probably make some decent money from the games I have though.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

My first gaming system was the Atari haha


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

I've never even played an Atari console.  Oldest console I have right now is a Nintendo 64.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

My first system was a Game Boy Color. Still have it, too. Though the battery cover is missing and the speaker is busted.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't have it anymore.  We gave it to a friend of the family a long time ago xD. Oldest console I have is the natindo and saga


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

Can't play them, though, as I don't have an old tv or the proper hook ups anymore


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

I never did own a Sega, but I remember thinking the Dreamcast looked kind of cool.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> They might put you in a mental institution.  You best be wary.


 Been there. Good food and plenty of time to think. It was peasefull. But they had to let me out. They said I was to calm. It was creeping them out. I liked Sinduw. She wouldn't let anyone nere me. She'd rip they're face off if they tried anything. She did it becose I would leston to what was bothering her then I always knew how to get her to laugh. The doctors never could control her or understand her.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

How do you find $10 - $20 games? Where are they croslines? These days good luck finding pre-owned games under $47.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 9, 2016)

I only played free games.. then I signed up here..


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Nope. At first I couldn't reply like you becose I didn't have the paetionts to wait for a reply and I was going off on people for it. Now I only go off when people judge me and get hatefull with me. I haven't had any replying problems after words.


Maybe that's because you are replying less then you did before......


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> How do you find $10 - $20 games? Where are they croslines? These days good luck finding pre-owned games under $47.


If ya wanna find cheap games real easy these days.  You will be looking for Xbox 360/Ps3 titles at your local Gamestop.

Resistance 2 for PS3 sells for $0.89 these days.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Been there. Good food and plenty of time to think. It was peasefull. But they had to let me out. They said I was to calm. It was creeping them out. I liked Sinduw. She wouldn't let anyone nere me. She'd rip they're face off if they tried anything. She did it becose I would leston to what was bothering her then I always knew how to get her to laugh. The doctors never could control her or understand her.


I'm really sorry, but do you really fucking expect anyone to believe that......like......wtf.....I'm not even going to try to believe that, dude


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> How do you find $10 - $20 games? Where are they croslines? These days good luck finding pre-owned games under $47.



You can find them pretty easily, man. I don't know where you're looking.

Unless you're talking about Nintendo games, then good luck with that.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> If ya wanna find cheap games real easy these days.  You will be looking for Xbox 360/Ps3 titles at your local Gamestop.
> 
> Resistance 2 for PS3 sells for $0.89 these days.


 Lol not here. I wish they did.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm really sorry, but do you really fucking expect anyone to believe that......like......wtf.....I'm not even going to try to believe that, dude


Believe it or not the truth doesn't chaeng eather way.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You can find them pretty easily, man. I don't know where you're looking.
> 
> Unless you're talking about Nintendo games, then good luck with that.


 Gamestop, ventegstock, gamezone, bestbey. The only games you can get here for under $20 are ps1 games and nentendoe 64. Any thing later than that is around $5 and cheeper. everything as early as a ps3 and xbox 360 doesn't go under $47. Bestbey is the highest on everything.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Been there. Good food and plenty of time to think. It was peasefull. But they had to let me out. They said I was to calm. It was creeping them out. I liked Sinduw. She wouldn't let anyone nere me. She'd rip they're face off if they tried anything. She did it becose I would leston to what was bothering her then I always knew how to get her to laugh. The doctors never could control her or understand her.


You wouldn't have liked it back in the day when it was actually called an insane asylum


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

I need me a signature.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

Than make one, silly bush guy


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 9, 2016)

What happened to the hilarious internet quote you had?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I need me a signature.



You can make this post your signature.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

All valid ideas.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You wouldn't have liked it back in the day when it was actually called an insane asylum


I know. Many of them woul be dead before my heart stoped. It would of been day 1.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

Derp.  Nope, it didn't work.  Do signatures have to be a specific size?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Derp. Nope, it didn't work. Do signatures have to be a specific size?



I don't think so. Maybe you didn't put something in right.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

Did you save?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 9, 2016)

Cutters are attention whores. No doubt about it. Just wanted to say that xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2016)

Decided to fire up some more World of Tanks again. Damn I've missed playing the derpy Rheinmetall.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 9, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Decided to fire up some more World of Tanks again. Damn I've missed playing the derpy Rheinmetall.


War Thunder is a million times better, but k


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> War Thunder is a million times better, but k


Yes, with Gaijin and their extreme bias towards Russian stuff.

Potassium.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

Molybdenum


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 9, 2016)

Americium.
Of course that exists.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

Molybdenum exists! It's a chemical element


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

I got Star Fox Adventures for the collection today.  I wonder how well it has aged.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I got Star Fox Adventures for the collection today. I wonder how well it has aged



I actually saw that in a second-hand store the other day, but it was like $20. I ended up walking out of that store with a copy of Escape from New York on DVD.

Kurt Russell > Space Furries


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 9, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Kurt Russell > Space Furries


Well that's not fair because Kurt Russell is better than most things.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 9, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Molybdenum exists! It's a chemical element



Yeah you got me reading up on the elements xD then I remembered America had one named after them..


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Well that's not fair because Kurt Russell is better than most things.



Can't argue with that.

Also, the only Star Fox game I've played was the one on the SNES.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah you got me reading up on the elements xD then I remembered America had one named after them..


My dad had a friend that came over all the time, when I was but a lass, and he'd (for some unbeknownst reason) would have me spell molybdenum to him every time he came over, until I could spell it without messing up xD  Guess he wanted to get me to remember something difficult to say and spell haha.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Can't argue with that.
> 
> Also, the only Star Fox game I've played was the one on the SNES.


 Gamecube. I like star fox.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 10, 2016)

Neobux is going real smooth now. Started managing my Rented Referrals two days ago so my average have really increased by 10 points.

Won't be long until I can rent even more Referrals, increasing my earnings even more. Going to feel good once I hit 2,000 RR's at some point. Will definitely celebrate at that point.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 10, 2016)

Star Fox 64 is the only correct answer.

Every other entry in the series is terrible.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 10, 2016)

I set up a web server just so that I can host this video... 
http://68.180.50.214:13670/Video/dubstep_fox.mp4


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 10, 2016)

Haha that's silly xD Epileptics worst nightmare!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 10, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Star Fox 64 is the only correct answer.
> 
> Every other entry in the series is terrible.


Starfox on the NES?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 11, 2016)

This particular admin makes no sense to me.. I won't say who (can guess if you've been following the other threads).

They only pay attention to threads that they are personally interested in, complain in a particular thread about people 'getting off subject' (though personally I don't think it was 'that bad') and when you link them an actual problematic thread still in the works, they say 'report it properly' and don't even bother to look into it.
Sounds like the type to take things personal, to me.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> It's supposed to be confusing xD





Yakamaru said:


> You don't get it?



People toast toast?


----------



## MEDS (Aug 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> This particular admin makes no sense to me.. I won't say who (can guess if you've been following the other threads).
> 
> They only pay attention to threads that they are personally interested in, complain in a particular thread about people 'getting off subject' (though personally I don't think it was 'that bad') and when you link them an actual problematic thread still in the works, they say 'report it properly' and don't even bother to look into it.
> Sounds like the type to take things personal, to me.


Yeah, it sucks that you can't block them.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 11, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> People toast toast?


I don't think there's a way to explain it that would make it less confusing xD

They say guns don't kill people, people kill people.  
So then the meme is asking if that means a toaster doesn't toast toast, but toast toasts toast.  
Though.. You can toast toast, but you'll burn it.  It's better to toast bread, to make toast.  So I guess the proper way of asking would be: if a toaster doesn't toast bread, than does bread toast itself?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I don't think there's a way to explain it that would make it less confusing xD
> 
> They say guns don't kill people, people kill people.
> So then the meme is asking if that means a toaster doesn't toast toast, but toast toasts toast.
> Though.. You can toast toast, but you'll burn it.  It's better to toast bread, to make toast.  So I guess the proper way of asking would be: if a toaster doesn't toast bread, than does bread toast itself?



But if people use guns to kill people and that is "people kill people", then people using toasters to toast bread would be "people toast bread".

If toast toast toast then guns gun guns? xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 11, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> But if people use guns to kill people and that is "people kill people", then people using toasters to toast bread would be "people toast bread".
> 
> If toast toast toast then guns gun guns? xD


The silliness!  

Steam steams steam ;P


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> The silliness!
> 
> Steam steams steam ;P


How much Steam could a steampunk punk if a steampunk could punk Steam?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> How much Steam could a steampunk punk if a steampunk could punk Steam?


ramen


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2016)

Soon World of Tanks anniversary. Can't wait to see the specials that will come. <3


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ramen


Did someone mention something involving noodles? OH @Zipline !!!!!!


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ramen


NOOOOODDDLLLLEESSS???!?!?!!?? *tackles Larry* I will shrink myself so they last longer! 
M-must have.... cocaine noodles!















Spoiler



jk, i do not support doing drugs


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> NOOOOODDDLLLLEESSS???!?!?!!?? *tackles Larry* I will shrink myself so they last longer!
> M-must have.... cocaine noodles!
> 
> 
> ...


uh........k den


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> uh........k den


Pour more tomato sauce on me larry! *rolls around on the floor wrapping more wet noodles around me*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Pour more tomato sauce on me larry! *rolls around on the floor wrapping more wet noodles around me*


*watches in despair*


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> *watches in despair*


Aww, I could not possibly eat all these juicy noodles by myself... If only there were another dog that wouldnt mind getting messy to help me finish.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Aww, I could not possibly eat all these juicy noodles by myself... If only there were another dog that wouldnt mind getting messy to help me finish.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


What have you made me do?! DX 




 I didnt even get any sauce..


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> What have you made me do?! DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


That is how our date went.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> That is how our date went.


uh, I'm straight. Sooooooo, that would've never happened in the first place xD


----------



## Zipline (Aug 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> uh, I'm straight. Sooooooo, that would've never happened in the first place xD


Sorry larry, you are not my type. We can only be friends. sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Sorry larry, you are not my type. We can only be friends. sorry to disappoint you.


You're sorry to disappoint _me_? lol


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 11, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Aww, I could not possibly eat all these juicy noodles by myself... If only there were another dog that wouldnt mind getting messy to help me finish.


Another dog? OH @Ziplone!!!


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 11, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Another dog? OH @Ziplone!!!


You called? I am half dog (corgi) the other side is calico. .3.
What did you need me to do?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 12, 2016)

Meme? I don't see no memes everyone here is talking. lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey its Opofis!


----------



## Somnium (Aug 12, 2016)

Damn does anyone know how to wash off dried cum out of your fur?


----------



## Wither (Aug 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Damn does anyone know how to wash off dried cum out of your fur?


you clean it by preemptively not doing it.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 12, 2016)

Wither said:


> you clean it by preemptively not doing it.



But accidents do happen! I thought I was clean. I already cut off most of it though and the rest hopefully will just rub away.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> But accidents do happen! I thought I was clean. I already cut off most of it though and the rest hopefully will just rub away.


 Ooookaaaay. NEXT!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Damn does anyone know how to wash off dried cum out of your fur?


You see, I don't want to offend you here. But that's why I think you somewhat have aspergers, bud


----------



## Somnium (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You see, I don't want to offend you here. But that's why I think you somewhat have aspergers, bud



This is the internet I can ask anything I want. Besides sement can be a real pain in the arse, hairy Larry


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> This is the internet I can ask anything I want.


Yeah, you're right.



Somnium said:


> sement


----------



## Somnium (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yeah, you're right.



Take my hand, come with me and I'll show you what it is.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Take my hand, come with me and I'll show you what it is.


I'll pass on that....


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 12, 2016)

I finally got Twilight Princess on Gamecube.  I am a happy bush.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Damn does anyone know how to wash off dried cum out of your fur?


It wouldn't be there if you just took it up the butt.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

MEDS said:


> It wouldn't be there if you just took it up the butt.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

MEDS said:


> It wouldn't be there if you just took it up the butt.



As if anyone's delicate starfish makes a perfect vacuum seal.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 13, 2016)

So how is all tonight?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 13, 2016)

I has pizza


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 13, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I has pizza


That's my favorite


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 13, 2016)

Wish I liked pizza xD I always think it looks good, but it never tastes as good as it looks :x


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 13, 2016)

I'll have your share


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 13, 2016)

You can do that haha


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 13, 2016)

On my way


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 13, 2016)

Yay  I'll just watch you eat ;P


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 13, 2016)

.-.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 13, 2016)

Ahahah what does that face mean xD

Sorry about the late reply it's a long drive there.

Edit: how well do wolves swim?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 13, 2016)

Idk xD means something different for different people.  Me its just my confused face xD I changed my sig, but I don't see it.  Came up with the idea that they may just not show on one's phone?

I'd image as well as a dog can.  Doubt they'll intentionally go for a dunk, but if they had to, I'm sure they wouldn't be bad swimmers.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah its not showing on mobile here..


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 13, 2016)

Okay so I was think more about my not-a-fursona and as much as I like white fur on others.. maybe something else suits me better.. do particular colours or patterns mean anything or will I just play around and see what happens?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 13, 2016)

Depends on if those colors mean anything to you.  Like a favorite color or a color that represents something you like.
I personally aren't for unnatural colors, but it's each their own.  If you like white fur, keep white fur.  There are free tamplets you can find and color to suit what you want.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 13, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Okay so I was think more about my not-a-fursona and as much as I like white fur on others.. maybe something else suits me better.. do particular colours or patterns mean anything or will I just play around and see what happens?



As a white cat, white suits everyone. If you like it, stick to it.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 13, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> As a white cat, white suits everyone. If you like it, stick to it.







Is this you?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 13, 2016)

I can understand the confusion, but that is female. My hips can sometimes confuse, my apologies.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm scared.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 14, 2016)

The picture I posted is from the musical "cats". The best dancer is typically plays the white cat since she's the most visible on stage.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 14, 2016)

I tried to watch that when I was younger.. 'cats' that is. It was too long and boring xD


----------



## MEDS (Aug 14, 2016)

The "naming of cats" takes forever. Thanks T. S. Eliot.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd probably be able to get into it now haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

Thats funny. I was just watching Cat planet cuties. I find that show so funny. When my sister heard the entroe music she was like (What the hell is that? It sounds like a fucked barny sing along.) I was laughing to hard to breath.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 14, 2016)

I actually watched that haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't remember all of it, though


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I don't remember all of it, though


 Me to. They are cute. Not becose they get nacked. It's the eres and tails and how they react to things.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'll pass on that....


It means he is SO fertile that his navy people have had to squeeze together from overcrowding.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> But accidents do happen! I thought I was clean. I already cut off most of it though and the rest hopefully will just rub away.


Nu, dont cut it off! D: Save it for the ladies or sell it on Ebay and say it is fr0m a real wolf.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

To have a tail you can realy use would be cool. The eres would be hard for me becose I would keep trying to look at them. There is another thing I have a hard time with but even I find odd It involves centaur girls. Don't laugh ok.....


When I see a centaur girls but I want to bite it. Soooooo I'm glad there's no centaur girls around he he he.

I told you it was odd.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> When I see a centaur girls but I want to bite it.


is that like vore? Or just food. I knew you had some predator instincts in you tiny.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Nu, dont cut it off! D: Save it for the ladies or sell it on Ebay and say it is fr0m a real wolf.


 lol who's to say it's not they'll never know.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 14, 2016)

Hooooly shit. I just realized you can still get to my really old posts. If anyone wants a hefty dose of cringe feel free to crawl deep into the bowls of my 'content' on my profile. Oh noooo.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

Zipline said:


> is that like vore? Or just food. I knew you had some predator instincts in you tiny.


 When I see something I like I just want to bite it. I can normely can stop myself.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Hooooly shit. I just realized you can still get to my really old posts. If anyone wants a hefty dose of cringe feel free to crawl deep into the bowls of my 'content' on my profile. Oh noooo.


 Just remember something about your bowls?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> is that like vore? Or just food. I knew you had some predator instincts in you tiny.


 I'm still going through words. Vore I haven't come acrost that one yet but if it what I think. No I don't want to eat her. HEHE  not like that. UM HI!!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

You know I'm trying not to look so messed up here but when I saw Telaphone I forgot the girls name inside.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Hooooly shit. I just realized you can still get to my really old posts. If anyone wants a hefty dose of cringe feel free to crawl deep into the bowls of my 'content' on my profile. Oh noooo.


 See. I told you it wasn't you.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You know I'm trying not to look so messed up here but when I saw Telaphone I forgot the girls name inside.


Sorry to break it to you, but...  that is a guy.. O_O


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but...  that is a guy.. O_O


 I'v seen her in the suit without the head and she's the one who made Telaphone. I saw when she first put it on and yes she has a boyfriend. I know she looks alot like the guy from blues clues but she is a girl. I did see her boyfriend in her suit before which was off seting. If it was my suit someone would have to kill me to get it. Thats like a body part. There not enterchaingeble. I didn't find the girl cute anyway. The suit is. But thats like saying anime is cute. Yes I'm straing. I looked in to dutch angel dragons. She even made a team to wright the dutch angel dragon back story. I have more but the videos show it better.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Nu, dont cut it off! D: Save it for the ladies or sell it on Ebay and say it is fr0m a real wolf.


The sparkles would give him away though.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

MEDS said:


> The sparkles would give him away though.


 OH HOELY CRAP! Lmfao! I did expect that to be said.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I'v seen her in the suit without the head and she's the one who made Telaphone. I saw when she first put it on and yes she has a boyfriend. I know she looks alot like the guy from blues clues but she is a girl. I did see her boyfriend in her suit before which was off seting. If it was my suit someone would have to kill me to get it. Thats like a body part. There not enterchaingeble. I didn't find the girl cute anyway. The suit is. But thats like saying anime is cute. Yes I'm straing. I looked in to dutch angel dragons. She even made a team to wright the dutch angel dragon back story. I have more but the videos show it better.


I tried to warn you but I have evidence that telephone is not who they say. They are actually a 



Spoiler



shape shifter 



Spoiler



This is their true form


----------



## Wither (Aug 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You see, I don't want to offend you here. But that's why I think you somewhat have aspergers, bud


Accept that he is "special" and choose to ignore him. It's all for attention anyway~


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Aug 15, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Damn does anyone know how to wash off dried cum out of your fur?


Cover yourself in plastic wrap, that way nothing gets stuck to you :v


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Aug 15, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Hooooly shit. I just realized you can still get to my really old posts. If anyone wants a hefty dose of cringe feel free to crawl deep into the bowls of my 'content' on my profile. Oh noooo.


The Stalking commences.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I tried to warn you but I have evidence that telephone is not who they say. They are actually a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell. XD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 15, 2016)

So I had to got through all of these today...





This happens every time I'm gone for like a day or two.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So I had to got through all of these today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish that happened to me.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So I had to got through all of these today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I only get about five at most.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Aug 15, 2016)

Most I ever had was 15 when I actually posted on stuff here.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Damn, I only get about five at most.


Follow EVERYONE and you will get more notifications than No Mans Sky.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Follow EVERYONE and you will get more notifications than No Mans Sky.


I'm only following 3 people btw xDDDD


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm only following 3 people btw xDDDD


Y U NO follow me larry?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Y U NO follow me larry?


I'll follow you, if you want.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So I had to got through all of these today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you do have such outrageous opinions.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 15, 2016)

I think I've maxed out at 16. But I haven't missed a day xD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 15, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Well you do have such outrageous opinions.


lol, I guess so...


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I think I've maxed out at 16. But I haven't missed a day xD


I was gone for about 2-3 days before and it was about 73 when i came back.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I was gone for about 2-3 days before and it was about 73 when i came back.



I can believe that with you xD

..really?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I can believe that with you xD
> 
> ..really?


Yus, I made sentient puppets that look like animals fight each other for sport and PETA attacked me over it.  because the one they bet on lost . Also that was a one time thing that was going on during a flame war that I was enjoying so that helped. ;3


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Everyone look under your chairs! you get a like, and you get a like! Yes you over there, you get the bill for all the likes but everyone else gets likes to!  Enjoy!


Ok, that should be everyone at least once.. Some tacos got more. .3.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Foxxorz said:


> I bet that spaghetti was too hot. :Ic


It was too sexy.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

lol. It's like watching a bunch of talking animels playing with a bush.... Hm That sounded wrong.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 15, 2016)

Holy fuck someone ban the spammer. It's been forever. Dear god.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Spamer? Who?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Spamer? Who?


Scout's mom.  

sorry, i couldn't resist XD


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Scout's mom.
> 
> sorry, i couldn't resist XD


 Ok. Oh my meat dinged brb. lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Not done yet. I had to put it back in.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Ok. Oh my meat dinged brb. lol


"Meat dinged brb". Your meat dinged that it was gonna brb?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> my meat dinged


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


 Wow I had no idea you could show family pictures on here.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Wow I had no idea you could show family pictures on here.


I take that as a fuckin compliment. Being related to Micheal Rosen would be noice.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I take that as a fuckin compliment. Being related to Micheal Rosen would be noice.


 Never heard of him.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Never heard of him.


He's the guy in the vid, m987654321


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> He's the guy in the vid, m987654321


I know that but that tells me nothing.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I know that but that tells me nothing.


Why'd you ask who he was in the first place then xD tf?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 16, 2016)

Mosquitos can't bite through fur hey?


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 16, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Mosquitos can't bite through fur hey?


They can bite through an abyss deeper than the eye can see.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Why'd you ask who he was in the first place then xD tf?


 You brought him up.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You brought him up.


It's kind of weird that you said you never heard of him before yet right after that you said you already knew who he was and what I told you tells you nothing.....


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It's kind of weird that you said you never heard of him before yet right after that you said you already knew who he was and what I told you tells you nothing.....


 You said he's the guy in the pictur. Ok. And?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Mosquitos can't bite through fur hey?


They could where I come from. they would fly in swarms and drain a moose white (dead). 
This was a real thing. We had to use lots of mosquito clamp traps to stop their evil. sometimes we sacrificed children to quench their blood lust.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You said he's the guy in the pictur. Ok. And?


In the video, not the picture...It's just a little weird that you act like you don't know something even though you do...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> In the video, not the picture...It's just a little weird that you act like you don't know something even though you do...


I don't know who you talking about you showed him and you said his name. So you tell me who he is. then we'll both know.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't know who you talking about you showed him and you said his name. So you tell me who he is. then we'll both know.


I ALREADY DID! ARE YOU A TROLL OR SOMETHING?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2016)

I can't beat Halo 2 on Legendary.  I can beat all the others Halos but not that one.

I am upset.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I ALREADY DID! ARE YOU A TROLL OR SOMETHING?


he wants some of your sweet... juicy... 



Spoiler



ear. It is soft


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> he wants some of your sweet... juicy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making it weird, bud.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Thanks for making it weird, bud.


Sure thing, it wouldnt be a bromance otherwise. ^__^


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Sure thing, it wouldnt be a bromance otherwise. ^__^


They make a lovely couple.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> In the video, not the picture...It's just a little weird that you act like you don't know something even though you do...


I don't know who you talking about you showed him and you said his name. So you tell me who he is. then we'll both know.


Very Hairy Larry said:


> Thanks for making it weird, bud.


 This is like Abet and Castelow. I'm not a troll. Then you say (A troll would say that.) I don't even know how to prov that eather way.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> They make a lovely couple.


Thank you for your support! He is the reason I kiss dogs.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't know who you talking about you showed him and you said his name. So you tell me who he is. then we'll both know.
> 
> This is like Abet and Castelow. I'm not a troll. Then you say (A troll would say that.) I don't even know how to prov that eather way.


I never said a troll would say that.....Also I already told you who he was. It's Michael Rosen in the vid ffs


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Thank you for your support! He is the reason I kiss dogs.


uuuh.....k den


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 16, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I can't beat Halo 2 on Legendary. I can beat all the others Halos but not that one.
> 
> I am upset.


I only played the first one. Never even beat it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I only played the first one. Never even beat it.


On Legendary or any of the difficulties?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 16, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> On Legendary or any of the difficulties?



I was playing on the second hardest difficulty. Heroic I think it's called?

It's not that it was too hard, I just sort of lost interest.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2016)

I see.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

www.imdb.com: Ghostbusters (2016) - Box office / business

^ This. Fucking this.

Sony needs to make about $350-400 million in order to just "break even", this is included all the commercials, promotions, etc. Currently we are now looking at about 170-230 million in the NEGATIVE. And it's glorious.

I love seeing cultural Marxism crash and burn like the Titanic it is.

May Paul Feig never create a shitty reboot ever again. Glad I never went to see this shitstain of a movie. "Feig" means "cowardly" in Norwegian.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> www.imdb.com: Ghostbusters (2016) - Box office / business
> 
> ^ This. Fucking this.
> 
> ...


 Your welcome.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Your welcome.


You're*

Also, what?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> www.imdb.com: Ghostbusters (2016) - Box office / business
> 
> ^ This. Fucking this.
> 
> ...


forums.furaffinity.net: Do you enjoy watching others suffer?

I think you were aiming for this thread.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Do you enjoy watching others suffer?
> 
> I think you were aiming for this thread.


Nope.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You're*
> 
> Also, what?


Ty. Miny of my old friends hackt sony many times for some rights sony steped on. I'm no hacker but I can make a good plan. The head of sony told me we are all his pupets that he made. Now they are strugling. I tried to woren them. But who would beleave little old me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Ty. Miny of my old friends hackt sony many times for some rights sony steped on. I'm no hacker but I can make a good plan. The head of sony told me we are all his pupets that he made. Now they are strugling. I tried to woren them. But who would beleave little old me.


English. Go learn it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> But who would beleave little old me.


Absolutely no one.


----------



## Sitsi (Aug 16, 2016)

My sister's cat chewed my bamboo and broke it while I was asleep.

I'm going to chew his soul out. :B


----------



## MEDS (Aug 16, 2016)

Sitsi said:


> My sister's cat chewed my bamboo and broke it while I was asleep.
> 
> I'm going to chew his soul out. :B


I met it makes you want to chute it.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> May Paul Feig never create a shitty reboot ever again.



http://variety.com/2016/film/news/g...t-classic-movies-melissa-mccarthy-1201832804/


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> http://variety.com/2016/film/news/g...t-classic-movies-melissa-mccarthy-1201832804/


Eeeexactly.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 17, 2016)

Dang.. I didn't realize this thread became unwatched xD That was a lot to read through haha


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 17, 2016)

There was all that more interesting drama in that other thread.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 17, 2016)

I see you found your sig xD


----------



## Final-Tensai (Aug 17, 2016)

Wtf is going on?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 17, 2016)

It's best not to ask and just go with it xD


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

long story and your lucky you missed it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 17, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Damn, I only get about five at most.



Same here. I'm usually picky about what I post on. Though if the replies interest me, I might ignore my tendencies. It makes for very little responses.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

I hope everyone is having fun here.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

I got 450 out since I got to the FAF's.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I got 450 out since I got to the FAF's.


......huh?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ......huh?


lol Yeah as much as people keep talking bad about me they still keep me aruond. I'm not complaining. Especially after the other thread. I'm fine with a calm chat.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

lol My friend just walked in to a joke that could be seen coming from space. He asked to use my controler. I told him the joy stick keeps sticking. He said (Funny it seems to work fine for me.) I told him he was always able to get more joy out of a stick than I could.
He just smiled with a red face saying (Funny very funny!) as he left the room.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 17, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> lol Yeah as much as people keep talking bad about me they still keep me aruond. I'm not complaining. Expeshely after the othere thread. I'm fine with a calme chat.


Especially, Other, Calm


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Especially, Other, Calm


 Oh especially, other and calm. Ty I will try to remember that.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 17, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Oh especially, other and calm. Ty I will try to remember that.


Np


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 17, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> lol Yeah as much as people keep talking bad about me they still keep me aruond.


You are far too entertaining to not keep around.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You are far too entertaining to not keep around.


lol Ok so I have a soft heart and yes I can get cold. But I'm not a pin cushion. I don't want to be cold. So I hope we can have fun and get to know each other.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

Well at least it's good to know you want me around. Got to start somewhere.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> lol Ok so I have a soft heart and yes I can get cold. But I'm not a pin cushen. I don't want to be cold. So I hope we can have fun and get to knew each other.


Cushion, know (knew is used as past tense when referring to someone you know.  Like: I knew him to be quite nice)


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 18, 2016)

I think this picnic is short a few sandwiches.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

*sets down a tray of assorted sandwiches*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I knew him to be quite nice


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2016)

Sandwiches? Where? I am hungry. Again.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 18, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Sure thing, it wouldnt be a bromance otherwise. ^__^


We all know you're trying to seduce everyone you meet, Zipline.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Sandwiches? Where? I am hungry. Again.


Right here!  *gives*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Hi


I really really don't want to see the Open Chat turn into one of "those" threads....


----------



## MEDS (Aug 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> We all know you're trying to seduce everyone you meet, Zipline.


Next time I'm in Austin (probably this spring) I'm gonna hit Zips up... He doesn't know it yet.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 18, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I really really don't want to see the Open Chat turn into one of "those" threads....


Are you talking about porn, because I can supply it. I'm very good at that kind of stuff.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I can supply it. I'm very good at that kind of stuff.


Please.....don't


----------



## MEDS (Aug 18, 2016)

You see, the thing about furry porn is that it's not real. There's nothing obscene about it because it quite simply, doesn't exist. Its a fantasy, just like me. How can you embrace one yet recoil from the other.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Hi


Is that Onistina? Looking good!


----------



## MEDS (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Is that Onistina? Looking good!


Shit, nevermind, that's a fox... too much wine.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 18, 2016)

Ooh. Where'd you find that one?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Is that Onistina? Looking good!


Yes it is and thanks :3


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Shit, nevermind, that's a fox... too much wine.


Oni is a fox xD


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 18, 2016)

Omg you drew that?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Ooh. Where'd you find that one?


Bought it


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 18, 2016)

It's so good :O


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Omg you drew that?


No xD commissioned it xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I really really don't want to see the Open Chat turn into one of "those" threads....


Haha that wasn't pornographic in the least bit xD If you thought it was, I'd have to wonder if you got a Furry Fetish ;3


----------



## MEDS (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Oni is a fox xD


Quadruple facepalm... sorry.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 18, 2016)

While we're on the topic of porn, I've talked with LeonFox for a while, and it just came up that he was the admin behind u18chan. Surprise, surprise...


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Quadruple facepalm... sorry.



Have more wine


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

Why is everyone thinking I meant pornography????? I meant just art in general.....But no, everyone's gotta be against me all the time.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> You see, the thing about furry porn is that it's not real. There's nothing obscene about it because it quite simply, doesn't exist. Its a fantasy, just like me. How can you embrace one yet recoil from the other.


That really just sounds like an excuse for being into yiff, but whatever.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha that wasn't pornographic in the least bit xD If you thought it was, I'd have to wonder if you got a Furry Fetish ;3


I just meant art in general, wtf.
(I'm attracted to my own species btw)


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 18, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Why is everyone thinking I meant pornography????? I meant just art in general.....But no, everyone's gotta be against me all the time.



Because it's something you'd say xD

But then wtf is wrong with what was posted? I really don't think you should be here..


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Because it's something you'd say xD
> 
> But then wtf is wrong with what was posted? I really don't think you should be here..


I just thought a bunch of people were just gonna start posting a bunch of art and shit after that which is what I didn't really want the open chat to turn into.


----------



## Tao (Aug 18, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I just meant art in general, wtf.
> (I'm attracted to my own species btw)



You don't want people to post art but you post videos all the time?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

But I guess I was wrong and now there are people accusing me of seeing it as pornographic and people telling me to gtfo. What a friendly fucking community....


----------



## Tao (Aug 18, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> But I guess I was wrong and now there are people accusing me of seeing it as pornographic and people telling me to gtfo. What a friendly fucking community....



Dude, you brought it on yourself with the hostile way you act most of the time.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

Tao said:


> Dude, you brought it on yourself with the hostile way you act most of the time.


Again, like I said before, what a friendly fucking community.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

Guess I'll just stfu now. Seems like that's what you guys want anyways.


----------



## Tao (Aug 18, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Again, like I said before, what a friendly fucking community.



You get what you give. You shouldn't be surprised that people are unfriendly to you when you antagonize them. Nobody's being particularly unfriendly right now anyway, except you.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

Tao said:


> You get what you give. You shouldn't be surprised that people are unfriendly to you when you antagonize them. Nobody's being particularly unfriendly right now anyway, except you.


Mother of god, just forget any of this shit ever happened. Go ahead, post as many art pics as you want. Clearly I'm in the wrong here. Do whatever the hell you want. Just forget any of this happened...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm so fuckin tired of always arguing with people. And you're right, it's probably me.
I guess this fandom wasn't for me after all.......That's a shame.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

I just fuckin pissed because I've got this guy calling me some degenerate unhygienic manchild forums.furaffinity.net: Why do furries discrimante?
And then I got people accusing me of being attracted to furry art just because I didn't want open chat to be cluttered with a bunch of art....
idk, man. It just gets super fucking frustrating. And I guess I just let anger get the best of me sometimes.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

My god, so fucking sorry if I just didn't want the open chat to turn into some sort of a commission thread.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

Tao said:


> You don't want people to post art but you post videos all the time?


Honestly, no one seemed to give a shit.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> No xD commissioned it xD



Well I knew you'd been playing with a graphics tablet so.. and you are very good


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> While we're on the topic of porn, I've talked with LeonFox for a while, and it just came up that he was the admin behind u18chan. Surprise, surprise...


Not sure what that is haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

Um.. @Very Hairy Larry Damn man.. I didn't mean any offense xD it's just the way you said it. I took it the wrong way.  However, this is 'open chat' meaning we can chat about whatever we want.  I just happened to want to show my Fursona in her full glory.  
You've been taking things reason serious, as of late.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 18, 2016)

It's very well done! Who did it?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Are you talking about porn, because I can supply it. I'm very good at that kind of stuff.


How can you not be when 95% of all furry art is pornography.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Cushion, know (knew is used as past tense when referring to someone you know.  Like: I knew him to be quite nice)


 Oops lol. Ty again.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Um.. @Very Hairy Larry Damn man.. I didn't mean any offense xD it's just the way you said it. I took it the wrong way.  However, this is 'open chat' meaning we can chat about whatever we want.  I just happened to want to show my Fursona in her full glory.
> You've been taking things reason serious, as of late.


Thanks for understanding. And I guess I have been taking some things a bit more serious than it should...


----------



## MEDS (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Not sure what that is haha


You could google it. I'm not sure you want to, but you could.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 18, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> How can you not be when 95% of all furry art is pornography.


Think of it like chicken tenders. Yes 95% of restaurants sell them, but only a few can truly do them right. That's me. I like to think that I have exquisite tastes in erotica.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I think this picnic is short a few sandwiches.


 Hay I reasembel that remark lol.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I like to think that I have exquisite tastes in erotica.


I bet my taste is like a billion times better.  I'm a porn connoisseur.  

Why, what other reason even is there to be a part of the furry community?  Amirite, Larry?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Why, what other reason even is there to be a part of the furry community?  Amirite, Larry?


Well, I'm just here to talk to other furries tbh.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Cool. I wish I could do that good. I'm good with shaeding but not with the full art work. Mine looks like a step up from a stick figer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> It's very well done! Who did it?


http://sterling-raven.deviantart.com/ This person on DA.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 18, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Thanks for understanding. And I guess I have been taking some things a bit more serious than it should...


I try to be an understanding person haha But yeah..honestly lately you have been a bit more serious than you should.  I understand that some have been asses to you, but you've also been an ass to some of us :/ Rather you meant to or not.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I try to be an understanding person haha But yeah..honestly lately you have been a bit more serious than you should.  I understand that some have been asses to you, but you've also been an ass to some of us :/ Rather you meant to or not.


I'll try not to take my anger out on others more. Sorry if I offended you or anyone else.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Think of it like chicken tenders. Yes 95% of restaurants sell them, but only a few can truly do them right. That's me. I like to think that I have exquisite tastes in erotica.


Chickens!? I will think of chicken on a plate. Chasing chickens is fun but to see them get their head cut off then the body chases you! That was unseteling.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 18, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Chickens!? I will think of checken on a plate. Chasing checkens is fun but to see them get their head cut off then the body chases you! That was unseteling.


You managed to spelled "chicken" correctly and incorrectly in the same post.

Impressive.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Because it's something you'd say xD
> 
> But then wtf is wrong with what was posted? I really don't think you should be here..


 He was put on the spot the other day and he stude up for the fandom. But the deingle barry wouldn't leave larry alone. That guy was... Um I'm going to leave it alone. Becose we are here to have fun right?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You managed to spelled "chicken" correctly and incorrectly in the same post.
> 
> Impressive.


? I did?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You managed to spelled "chicken" correctly and incorrectly in the same post.
> 
> Impressive.


 Hahaha I don't know how I missed that. Ty


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 18, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Um.. @Very Hairy Larry Damn man.. I didn't mean any offense xD it's just the way you said it. I took it the wrong way.  However, this is 'open chat' meaning we can chat about whatever we want.  I just happened to want to show my Fursona in her full glory.
> You've been taking things reason serious, as of late.


 It's all on the thread (Why do furries discremanate?). The guy was so hatefull and smug downgrading every furry in the fandom. Larry tried to tell him not all furries are that way and the guy started grilling Larry. It seemed like all day. He wouldn't stop.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

That guy had me so wound up I haven't slep much. Larry you was right that day. Do try to have some fun.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 19, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> That guy had me so wound up I haven't slep much. Larry you was right that day. Do try to have some fun.


Thanks, dude. I'll try, lol.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 19, 2016)

Well that was an.. interesting read.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 19, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Next time I'm in Austin (probably this spring) I'm gonna hit Zips up... He doesn't know it yet.


Take it easy. You don't want to do the boom boom/body slamming  that much. Just make sure to let us when the wedding will happen.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 19, 2016)

That was too much to read haha I'm sad I missed it.  Surprised that the thread actually got locked, though haha


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah. We're secretly plotting the fall of Zipines illegal booze company.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 19, 2016)

Just here to show off my new signature.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Just here to show off my new signature.


 Ha ha. Nobody can be expected to remember every deatail about everything. There are times my brain needs a jump start on math to. I'll set there looking at the problum thinking wtf I know how to do this. So what do I do first?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Just here to show off my new signature.


 Yes there are times my spelling doesn't look right even to me. But not knowing what it realy is it's left to best guess. Speaking of guess. The word guess makes me think of hunting birds and ducks flying. I see guess i think *quack!*


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 19, 2016)

I can't see a sig yet.  On phone xD


----------



## Jarren (Aug 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Yeah. We're secretly plotting the fall of Zipines illegal booze company.


About time. Seems like he's dipping into his own supply lately.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Sitsi said:


> My sister's cat chewed my bamboo and broke it while I was asleep.
> 
> I'm going to chew his soul out. :B


Is that a metaphor for your wife?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> We all know you're trying to seduce everyone you meet, Zipline.


Maybe not EVERYONE... but i can try >_<


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 19, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I can't see a sig yet.  On phone xD



You can see it on his profile


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Maybe not EVERYONE... but i can try >_<



You don't have to try :3


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm attracted to my own species


Dogs? 
Would you settle for half dog, half cat? .____.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> But I guess I was wrong and now there are people accusing me of seeing it as pornographic and people telling me to gtfo. What a friendly fucking community....


Nu larry! We love you! i do the most since you are my husband plz do not let Angel take over! DX 
We need your sauce to complete our noodles.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 19, 2016)

I see the sig now xD but when I seen that original post Angel made, both chicken was spelt wrong.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 19, 2016)

You're a checken :3


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 19, 2016)

@MEDS essentially admitted to his burning love for you in an earlier post, @Zipline. How will you respond? By not playing tennis anymore?


----------



## MEDS (Aug 19, 2016)

You know, I don't remember that... He probably won't care since I've told him that before.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

I feel so torn.. So many dogs @Very Hairy Larry  and foxes @MEDS , and skunks @Simo  oh my. and all other animals and spacemen on here..  They all want to caress my fur! DX
If only I was not so tasty and warm. :3~
It is ok, as a ditty I do not mind sharing my fish


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> @MEDS essentially admitted to his burning love for you in an earlier post, @Zipline. How will you respond? By not playing tennis anymore?


But spaceman, there is one here that has captured my heart the most! :O 
How will i break it to them?


----------



## MEDS (Aug 19, 2016)

I want to cut you up into tiny pieces and stuff them in a jar.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> But spaceman, there is one here that has captured my heart the most! :O
> How will i break it to them?


You break it down.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 19, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I want to cut you up into tiny pieces and stuff them in a jar.


Is that an obscure fetish?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm sure it is.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 19, 2016)

Obscure fetishes can be fun ;3


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Obscure fetishes can be fun ;3


... 

Wut


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> ...
> 
> Wut


You know it ;3


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You know it ;3


Live reaction:


----------



## Jarren (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> Live reaction:


Don't take the cowards way out. Embrace it!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> Live reaction:


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Nu larry! We love you! i do the most since you are my husband plz do not let Angel take over! DX
> We need your sauce to complete our noodles.


 Take over? lol I don't lead I gard and plan.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Take over? lol I don't lead I gard and plan.


I hope your wizard powers do not go beyond stopping cars.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm not watching the show what would you do? an more. They started discremanaeting agenst gays and cripls. We did have 6 tv's now we have 5.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 19, 2016)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I hope your wizard powers do not go beyond stopping cars.


 Lol I only use that for the boring stuff. For fun I get my hand dirty.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What are you talking about?


 That show what would you do?.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What are you talking about?


Here, i used google translate on it. 


Angel-blacksun said:


> I hate gay mexican cripples on tv


That was the summarized version after the computer stopped making grinding noise as smoke drifted out the top while trying to translate.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 19, 2016)

I am beyond lost.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 19, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I am beyond lost.



How does a bush get lost?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 19, 2016)

He manages.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I am beyond lost.


I didnt say it, blame the translator. I finally know how @Angel-blacksun  comes up with his comments. 
He uses this Bad Translator ― LingoJam


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I didnt say it, blame the translator. I finally know how @Angel-blacksun  comes up with his comments.
> He uses this Bad Translator ― LingoJam



At least that can spell.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> At least that can spell.


Hello 911? We got a major burn here in the forums!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

I tried to leave the room to foecus on something else but the next thing I know my fist was sticking out of the back of that tv.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Hello 911? We got a major burn here in the forums!


 What is lingo-jam.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> What is lingo-jam.


A purebread joke.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 19, 2016)

Jammy lingo.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Here, i used google translate on it.
> 
> That was the summarized version after the computer stopped making grinding noise as smoke drifted out the top while trying to translate.


 Your high. I didn't say that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 19, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Your high.


His high what?

you're*


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 19, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I tried to leave the room to foecus on something else but the next thing I know my fist was sticking out of the back of that tv.


What TV show were you watching?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> His high what?
> 
> you're*


No he is right. *sniffle* I never told anyone but... I am not 6'2. I AM ONLY 6'1 OK? ARE  YOU HAPPY NOW ANGEL?! T0T *runs out of room sobbing*


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> No he is right. *sniffle* I never told anyone but... I am not 6'2. I AM ONLY 6'1 OK? ARE  YOU HAPPY NOW ANGEL?! T0T *runs out of room sobbing*



You are one big doggie


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> You are one big doggie


I get it from my father. He was a large lab and my mother was an average sized kitty. @Angel-blacksun  was just really being abusive about my size to i stood on my back paws to seem taller.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What TV show were you watching?


 What would you do?. For the threed time.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> What would you do?. For the threed time.


No one knows what you are talking about but the translator translated it into this: to what will you are a will?. the of threed anytime.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 19, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> What would you do?. For the threed time.


Oh, you should have put that in quotes like "What Would You Do?"

What's so racist about it?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

That was a very misleading name. I still think he wants to know your opinion on spaying/neutering animals.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 19, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I'm not watching the show what would you do? an more. They started discremanaeting agenst gays and cripls. We did have 6 tv's now we have 5.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2016)

Somewhere in an unknown valley of this forum, it is rumored that you might see a wild Saylor eating Taco Bell, accidentally spilling beans and cheese from his burrito into his bowl of fruit loops. But, that myth has yet to be proven as fact and it will forever remain a mystery.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I get it from my father. He was a large lab and my mother was an average sized kitty. @Angel-blacksun  was just really being abusive about my size to i stood on my back paws to seem taller.


 What are you smoking? You need to stop before you kill what's left of you're brain. And I don't discremanaet.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> View attachment 13131


You didnt see that anime? It was his favorite but the problem was that when he tried to help the main character beat up gay cripples in his underwear he accidentally punched the tv and broke it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Oh, you should have put that in quotes like "What Would You Do?"
> 
> What's so racist about it?


 It wasn't the show it's self but the people on it. They was geting mad at 2 gays kissing and saying hi like any cuple would. One guy said they are going to hell and if his son was gay he would disown him. Then a guy was singing songs about downgraeding cripled people. I hate racests and bullies and sexests. I want to get them all together and slowly crush them as I see the life drain from their eyes. They have no right to breath our air.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh so you don't believe in freedom of speech then?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You didnt see that anime? It was his favorite but the problem was that when he tried to help the main character beat up gay cripples in his underwear he accidentally punched the tv and broke it.


 So your a racest? You realy shouldn't be sucking tail pieps.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It wasn't the show it's self but the people on it. They was geting mad at 2 gays kissing and saying hi like any cuple would. One guy said they are going to hell and if his son was gay he would disown him. Then a guy was singing songs about downgraeding cripled people. I hate racests and bullies and sexests. I want to get them all together and slowly crush them as I see the life drain from their eyes. They have no right to breath our air.


Angel you seem to be forgetting but in "What would you do: Cripple Simulator edition" (see above) While the main character did beat to death a crippled old man the elder DID get healed so that he could walk again and even got a powerful new body for a fairer fight. So he was the good guy for helping the cripple. Also slowly killing people as you said seems like something a racist sexist bully feminist cripple hating norweigen satanic Angel sonic oc terrorist dominatrix swimming pool would do.  Do not be so mean angel.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> So your a racest? You realy shouldn't be sucking tail pieps.


I just showed a link to the show you were talking about so people would not misunderstand your hatred of cripples.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Oh so you don't believe in freedom of speech then?


 Freedom of speech doesn't give people the right to discremanaet agenst others.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Freedom of speech


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I just showed a link to the show you were talking about so people would not misunderstand your hatred of cripples.


 I don't hate cripples. I hate people that discremanaet cripples like you're doing right now.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't hate cripples. I hate people that discremanaet cripples like you're doing right now.



What if the cripple discriminates against cripples? hmm, now you hate a cripple!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Hm what other race eats cats. Or how about the race that eats dogs? So Bush eats pussies and.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Hm what other race eats cats. Or how about the race that eats dogs? So Bush eats pussies and *blurred out for being racist against my kind*


Wow Angel, that was very offensive to dogs and maybe cats and white people. You are a huge hypocrite. But maybe if you said some kind of "secret password" people would forgive you.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What if the cripple discriminates against cripples? hmm, now you hate a cripple!


 Nope. Thats like Goreg Foremun and Mike Tieson fighting. You mess with that it's you're ass not mine.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Nope. Thats like Goreg Foremun and Mike Tieson fighting. You mess with that it's you're ass not mine.



...............................wot m8?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Wow Angel, that was very offensive to dogs and maybe cats and white people. You are a huge hypocrite. But maybe if you said some kind of "secret password" people would forgive you.


 No that wasn't. If you realy want me to say it you must say you're sorry for lieing to everyone.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> ...............................wot m8?


 They're both handycapt. Strong but handycapt.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> They're both handycapt. Strong but handycapt.



What has that got to do with you discriminating against the handicapped?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What has that got to do with you discriminating against the handicapped?


 Nothing becose I don't


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Nothing becose I don't


No one hates the cripples as much as you.  I heard you take a shovel to every ramp you see.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> No one hates the cripples as much as you.  I heard you take a shovel to every ramp you see.


 You smoke you're own bud?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok I was told you would know this since I didn't want to fight in the first plase here is this frase. Grammy Skrunkles sent me.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> How does a bush get lost?


By rolling away, naturally.  Have you not seen westerns?!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Nothing to say?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> By rolling away, naturally.  Have you not seen westerns?!


 lol true.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> By rolling away, naturally.  Have you not seen westerns?!


Wow this thread slowed down.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Is that it?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

Awooooo!


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> By rolling away, naturally.  Have you not seen westerns?!


We've got a lot of bushes where I am. Let's roll them wherever you want.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Awooooo!


 What?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> We've got a lot of bushes where I am. Let's roll them wherever you want.



Maybe that's where he went. Got blown away by the amazing illiteracy.



Angel-blacksun said:


> What?



That's all I have..


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Maybe that's where he went. Got blown away by the amazing illiteracy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have..


 lol.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I want to get them all together and slowly crush them as I see the life drain from their eyes. They have no right to breath our air.



How tolerant of you.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> How tolerant of you.


 They wouldn't give it a secont thought if they did it to use.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> We've got a lot of bushes where I am. Let's roll them wherever you want.


That sounds like fun haha Let's!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> How tolerant of you.


 Yeah yeah I know. It doesn't fix the problem. Leting them get away with that crap doesn't fix it eather and if you say love will I will vomit. I have a soft heart not flawer poure.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Awooooo!


*WHATEVER THE FOX SAYS!*


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> They wouldn't give it a secont thought if they did it to use.


You are making some giant assumptions.  



Angel-blacksun said:


> I have a soft heart



The fuck you do if you think murder is a justifiable answer for someone expressing a different opinion than your own.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You are making some giant assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck you do if you think murder is a justifiable answer for someone expressing a different opinion than your own.


 Discremanaetion is not a defrents of opinion. It's evil and crule.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> You are making some giant assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck you do if you think murder is a justifiable answer for someone expressing a different opinion than your own.


 Just so you know. It's not an assumption. It's being done world wide and nobody tries to stop it. Even if they do it's just a miener punishment wile the victom has to suffer through what's left of their life IF they live at all.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

Moo


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

Woof


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

I like trains


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

Chuu Chuu!


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Chuu Chuu!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 20, 2016)

Well I'm off to bed before someone else thinks it's right to discemanaet.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Well I'm off to bed before someone else thinks it's right to discemanaet.



*discriminate

I swear your spelling of that word is getting worse each time.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

I have trouble with discriminate haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

Chuu Chuu motha Fucka!


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Chuu Chuu motha Fucka!


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

I can't draw, I feel like I'm getting worse at that -_-


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I can't draw, I feel like I'm getting worse at that -_-


I think drawing digitally is hard


----------



## Sitsi (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Is that a metaphor for your wife?



First, I need to get a wife. ;___;


----------



## Glitched_Out (Aug 20, 2016)

-Runs through window- Hello frie-shit! -falls through other window-


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Dogs?
> Would you settle for half dog, half cat? .____.


I meant human beings. I'm not an actual dog typing on a keyboard over here. xD


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 20, 2016)

My fiance wants to be a furry. :3


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2016)

Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

Depends, is cucumbers a good hair accessory?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Depends, is cucumbers a good hair accessory?


Only if you add tomatoes, potatoes and some celery.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Only if you add tomatoes, potatoes and some celery.


And a Basel leaf to top it off?


----------



## Jarren (Aug 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> And a Basel leaf to top it off?


I think someone's already got you beat in the edible headwear department.


----------



## Tao (Aug 20, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I think someone's already got you beat in the edible headwear department.



Now if only they made other edible clothes, I'd never have to do laundry again.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

Tao said:


> Now if only they made other edible clothes, I'd never have to do laundry again.


Could be a meat suite like Lady gaga had once haha


----------



## Zipline (Aug 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I meant human beings. I'm not an actual dog typing on a keyboard over here. xD


Wait, there are HUMANS that use this site besides the spacemen??! I thought we were all like Stan from Dog With A Blog. Mind. Blown.


----------



## Tao (Aug 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Could be a meat suite like Lady gaga had once haha



Ew, no thanks. I've got plenty of meat already.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh my God I just had a dream that I accidentally 'came out' xD



Tao said:


> Now if only they made other edible clothes, I'd never have to do laundry again.



 I think that exists xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Oh my God I just had a dream that I accidentally 'came out' xD
> 
> 
> 
> I think that exists xD


I'm sure it does xD they make editable undies haha


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 20, 2016)

That sounds.. delicious.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> That sounds.. delicious.


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13150


----------



## Jarren (Aug 20, 2016)

^I'm pretty sure this whole proposition is illegal in most states...


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 21, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> *discriminate
> 
> I swear your spelling of that word is getting worse each time.


 Discriminate. This is messed up all. Many people have told me I seem like I might be otherkin every since I got here. I wanted to be furry everything I am said furry to me. But I looked up otherkin and found a shit loud of fucked up videos of people that was way out of tuch with reality. Thats not me. I have a mintel disablety not a grade a wake job. But something kept telling me there was more to it than that. After spending like 2 months give or take with all of you. Geting bullied, hated, kicked around and yes discriminated agenst by a hand full of you. I found myself being manipuelated by that hand full. They was shreding everything I came here to be desroying all my hopes and dreams of the furry fandom. Those that wasn't a part of that handfull I thank you for trying to understand me without judegment. After yesterday I talked to some otherkin people for myself and found to my surprise they was all down to earth people. Nothing like what everyone has been claming. When I wornd them of my spelling the didn't give a rats ass about it. they was welcoming me before I got hi down. Non of them are like the handfull of people I found here. It's not the porn making furries look bad. It's people like Zipline and his but budies that make the furry fandom look bad. Way to kill it Zipline.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Jarren said:


> ^I'm pretty sure this whole proposition is illegal in most states...


What is?  Huh?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


>


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 21, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder if Zipline gets a kick out of using that persona of his for as often as he does. Maybe he works at an Italian restaurant in his spare time. 

He might really be the ghetto tree that sells drugs for all I know. Now I don't know where I'm going with this.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Zipline gets a kick out of using that persona of his for as often as he does. Maybe he works at an Italian restaurant in his spare time.
> 
> He might really be the ghetto tree that sells drugs for all I know. Now I don't know where I'm going with this.


Good question haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 21, 2016)

It makes no diffrents. Him and his little gang made it very clear that I'm not welcome here and it hurts that I have to stop being a furry becose of that ass hole. This was the only place I could be a furry and now thats dead.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It makes no diffrents. Him and his little gang made it very clear that I'm not welcome here and it hurts that I have to stop being a furry becose of that ass hole. This was the only place I could be a furry and now thats dead.


How is it dead? The dude isn't even here anymore.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 21, 2016)

Mmm Italian.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 21, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It makes no diffrents. Him and his little gang made it very clear that I'm not welcome here and it hurts that I have to stop being a furry becose of that ass hole. This was the only place I could be a furry and now thats dead.


Hey, i didnt start it! Other peeps came after you first, i tried to give you advice and then you kept saying i was in a gang.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 21, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Zipline gets a kick out of using that persona of his for as often as he does. Maybe he works at an Italian restaurant in his spare time.
> 
> He might really be the ghetto tree that sells drugs for all I know. Now I don't know where I'm going with this.


I am secretly part of the secret service. I secretly serve people noodles when they discreetly ask for it. ;3


----------



## Zipline (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> How is it dead? That cute dog isn't even here anymore.


laaarrrrrryyyyyy, you are supposed to back up your husband when i am at work.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> How is it dead? The dude isn't even here anymore.


 He will be. And no matter how nice I am to him and that grop they still treat me like shit. That hole grammy bs is what he wanted. I did it and was still treated like shit. Peaple telling me I'm to openly furry. How the hell do you do that? To proud of being a furry? Don't be so deep? I never was being deep. I was being honest. But I'm trash for that. I'm trash for standing up for people. I'm trash for being a kind hearted person. I'm trash for having spelling problems. I'm trash for having a disabilety. I'm trash for being a furry. I'm trash for being. Zipline and his friends veuw of me and they have no problem telling the world this.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> laaarrrrrryyyyyy, you are supposed to back up your husband when i am at work.


.....................................huh


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> He will be. And no matter how nice I am to him and that grop they still treat me like shit. That hole grammy bs is what he wanted. I did it and was still treated like shit. Peaple telling me I'm to openly furry. How the hell do you do that? To proud of being a furry? Don't be so deep? I never was being deep. I was being honest. But I'm trash for that. I'm trash for standing up for people. I'm trash for being a kind hearted person. I'm trash for having spelling problems. I'm trash for having a disabilety. I'm trash for being a furry. I'm trash for being. Zipline and his friends veuw of me and they have no problem telling the world this.


I really had no idea what was happening in the first place. So yeah........yeah.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 21, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> He will be. And no matter how nice I am to him and that grop they still treat me like shit. That hole grammy bs is what he wanted. I did it and was still treated like shit. Peaple telling me I'm to openly furry. How the hell do you do that? To proud of being a furry? Don't be so deep? I never was being deep. I was being honest. But I'm trash for that. I'm trash for standing up for people. I'm trash for being a kind hearted person. I'm trash for having spelling problems. I'm trash for having a disabilety. I'm trash for being a furry. I'm trash for being. Zipline and his friends veuw of me and they have no problem telling the world this.


I can see there is no defending myself so i am going to sleep.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I can see there is no defending myself so i am going to sleep.


I'm gonna go pass out too, m9. I have no clue what's his prob, but whatever.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> laaarrrrrryyyyyy, you are supposed to back up your husband when i am at work.


 He is free not a house plant.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm gonna go pass out too, m9. I have no clue what's his prob, but whatever.


ya, I dont know why he is targeting me, it was the dragon that kept calling him out about his spelling. Ply keep the bed warm for me larbear


----------



## Zipline (Aug 21, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> He is free not a house plant.


My new favorite person. well, maybe not favorite.. but you are higher now. good job.
 See angel, i knew you could be funny if you wanted to! :3


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Ply keep the bed warm for me larbear


I'm gonna be the only one sleeping in my bed.


Zipline said:


> larbear


lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm gonna be the only one sleeping in my bed.
> 
> lol


 Night larry.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 21, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Night larry.


I am going to sleep to.. Will you tuck me in and give me my fishy to sleep with? and larry


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I am going to sleep to.. Will you tuck me in and give me my fishy to sleep with? and larry


You know, I would really rather sleep alone than with some dude. Ya know? nvm.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You know, I would really rather sleep alone than with some dude. Ya know? nvm.


ouch. but we are both dogs! D:


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> ouch. but we are both dogs! D:


Well I guess I'm just some dog dude that would rather dude sleep by himself than being in the same bed as some dude that just duded dude. Kind of weird, but dudes are gonna dude by not being in the same bed with another dude with dudeish dude dude, dude. (Sorry, I'm getting tired.)


----------



## Tao (Aug 21, 2016)

You two need to make out already.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> My new favorite person. well, maybe not favorite.. but you are higher now. good job.
> See angel, i knew you could be funny if you wanted to! :3


It wasn't the being told I got a word wrong. It was you and your friends treating me like shit the hole time I've been here. And you think someone wouldn't get mad about that? How daluted can you realy be.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Tao said:


> You two need to make out already.


I'm not that type of dude, dude.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 21, 2016)

Tao said:


> You two need to make out already.


if only.. *cough* I mean what? Noo, we are not gey. ._____________.''


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 21, 2016)

This is like the beginning of a really shitty porno.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> This is like the beginning of a really shitty porno.


For the love of god, that is the last thing I want anyone to say right now...


----------



## Tao (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> For the love of god, that is the last thing I want anyone to say right now...



I'll be Jimmy Bigbeef, here to fix the dishwasher.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Come back to bed larbear. The fish is making a mess again. I need your help to beat it to death so it stops flopping around.


Dude, you're a dude that dudes. But I'm not that type of dude that dudes with other dudes. Ya know, dude?
I'm not dudeing with any other dudes ever, really.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 21, 2016)

This guy is getting into a lot of people's signatures.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Well I guess I'm just some dog dude that would rather dude sleep by himself than being in the same bed as some dude that just duded dude. Kind of weird, but dudes are gonna dude by not being in the same bed with another dude with dudeish dude dude, dude. (Sorry, I'm getting tired.)


 You didn't see yesterday? I'm not lumping you in with them. You have walked in my shoes. I will not ask you to take sides so to you I say goodnight.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You didn't see yesterday? I'm not lumping you in with them. You have walked in my shoes. I will not ask you to take sides so to you I say goodnight.


You know, I kind of find it hard to understand what you are trying to tell me, but whatever. Goodnight, dudes.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 21, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> This guy is getting into a lot of people's signatures.


I know. I got power wrong. I was very upset at the time.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 21, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> He will be. And no matter how nice I am to him and that grop they still treat me like shit. That hole grammy bs is what he wanted. I did it and was still treated like shit. Peaple telling me I'm to openly furry. How the hell do you do that? To proud of being a furry? Don't be so deep? I never was being deep. I was being honest. But I'm trash for that. I'm trash for standing up for people. I'm trash for being a kind hearted person. I'm trash for having spelling problems. I'm trash for having a disabilety. I'm trash for being a furry. I'm trash for being. Zipline and his friends veuw of me and they have no problem telling the world this.


Relax dude. This is the internet. Do you even know these people in real life? Does Zipline have any real power over your life or do you just take everything way too personally? If you're upset at every person on the internet that you view as a bad person or stupid, you are probably going to just stress yourself for no real reason. Just dismiss them and move on.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

I want to punch things


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


>


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13153


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13154


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13155


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13156


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13157


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13158


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13160


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13161


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh god haha I'm going to bed now xD


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>




 
(PFHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA)


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Well......that was a very interesting meme war I just witnessed.


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Aha


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13162
> (PFHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA)







(xD)


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> (xD)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>





https://imgur.com/NoOdHML


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13172


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 21, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> blah blah blah.





Angel-blacksun said:


> He will be. And no matter how nice I am to him and that grop they still treat me like shit. That hole grammy bs is what he wanted. I did it and was still treated like shit. Peaple telling me I'm to openly furry. How the hell do you do that? To proud of being a furry? Don't be so deep? I never was being deep. I was being honest. But I'm trash for that. I'm trash for standing up for people. I'm trash for being a kind hearted person. I'm trash for having spelling problems. I'm trash for having a disabilety. I'm trash for being a furry. I'm trash for being. Zipline and his friends veuw of me and they have no problem telling the world this.


Aren't you 30?  Quit acting like a baby.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13173


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 21, 2016)

What's with all the reaction images?


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> What's with all the reaction images?


I honestly don't know xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


>


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


>


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

This is getting weirder and weirder by the second....
It's fuckin awesome xD


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> This is getting weirder and weirder by the second....
> It's fuckin awesome xD


All because of me obviously XD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


>


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 21, 2016)

I miss Solan and Applejack..


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I miss Solan and Applejack..


Awe what happened to them?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


>


Hey, that's my maymay.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 21, 2016)

I refuse to be on topic.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


>


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


>


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


>







(had to bring it back xD)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Awe what happened to them?


Solan(black and white) died to illness and AJ I had to put down due to not being allowed ANY pets in my new apartment. Otherwise I'd keep her. A more awesome cat you simply won't find.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Solan(black and white) died to illness and AJ I had to put down due to not being allowed ANY pets in my new apartment. Otherwise I'd keep her. A more awesome cat you simply won't find.


Why'd you have to put her down?  Couldn't find another home or something?  I've lost many good cats in my time


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 21, 2016)

Here's some random shit from my random shit folder.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't stop laughing


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I can't stop laughing



Have another.


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Hmpfffff 




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

(restriction magically disappeared)


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Why'd you have to put her down?  Couldn't find another home or something?  I've lost many good cats in my time


If I could find a new home for her I'd do that. I had been looking for months already before moving.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If I could find a new home for her I'd do that. I had been looking for months already before moving.


I'm really sorry to hear


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Finished an 9 hour call with my friends on skype.....that was something.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Finished an 9 hour call with my friends on skype.....that was something.



Must have been one hell of a topic


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 22, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Must have been one hell of a topic


It was just me and some friends I go to school with. We haven't talked in a while ever since school was out. So yeah, had some long conversations. xD


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 22, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It was just me and some friends I go to school with. We haven't talked in a while ever since school was out. So yeah, had some long conversations. xD


Still it's mighty impressive, if I talked that long I'd start considering it an endurance sport


----------



## MEDS (Aug 22, 2016)

Why so many statistic topics? All these animals wanting to be scientists.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 22, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> AJ I had to put down due to not being allowed ANY pets in my new apartment.








 Why couldnt you just give the cat away or put it outside and not let it back in?! No more pets for you.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 22, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Why so many statistic topics? All these animals wanting to be scientists.


I have no idea xD


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 23, 2016)

So there was a movie I watched on video tape waayyy back that I've been thinking about lately. It was mostly wolves, talking but not anthropomorphic in shape. Anime.. quite old now.. you guys probably know it.. I can only barely remember it and have been thinking about what it might have been called. Sorry I can't remember much but has anyone got an idea what it might have been?

Open chat needed a bump


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 23, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> So there was a movie I watched on video tape waayyy back that I've been thinking about lately. It was mostly wolves, talking but not anthropomorphic in shape. Anime.. quite old now.. you guys probably know it.. I can only barely remember it and have been thinking about what it might have been called. Sorry I can't remember much but has anyone got an idea what it might have been?
> 
> Open chat needed a bump


I know of an old anime with mostly talking dogs called, 'Ginga Densetsu Weed' but can't think of any with talking wolves.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 23, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I know of an old anime with mostly talking dogs called, 'Ginga Densetsu Weed' but can't think of any with talking wolves.



Ohh there was lots of snow and ice haha
That one a good movie?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 23, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Ohh there was lots of snow and ice haha
> That one a good movie?


Oh was it a movie?  It isn't a movie, it's a show but yeah, I personally enjoyed.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 23, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Oh was it a movie?  It isn't a movie, it's a show but yeah, I personally enjoyed.



Ooh yeah it was haha


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 23, 2016)

Adam West Batman for everybody!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 23, 2016)

Man. I love knowing people who hates politics and doesn't want them to exist. #Sarcasm

Especially when you bring some shit up, like, for example, the fact that Islam is the number one religion by far that radicalizes people into extremist actions, they just go "muh feels", "you're wrong", "stop being ignorant", while I am at the same time fucking reading crime and terror statistics showing that shit in black and white.

Another fun part is, when I link the same sources, video evidence and facts they don't even bother looking them up not to mention doesn't watch the videos I link. Fun to watch people go apeshit over these kind of issues while denying facts and statistics.

Did you know that Rotherham in the UK had over 1400 children aged 12-16 groomed by migrants? Well, you do now.

Sweden's rape statistics shows an increase by 1500% ever since they started taking in migrants. All other crimes have been increased by 300%+. Sweden is turning into a 3rd world country faster than Germany and France. Best part is, us the neighbors in Norway have stated that we will CLOSE our borders, especially from Sweden if or when Sweden goes to shit.

Apparently facts, statistics and actual evidence is racist or some shit. Or "Islamophobic" or whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Man. I love knowing people who hates politics and doesn't want them to exist. #Sarcasm
> 
> Especially when you bring some shit up, like, for example, the fact that Islam is the number one religion by far that radicalizes people into extremist actions, they just go "muh feels", "you're wrong", "stop being ignorant", while I am at the same time fucking reading crime and terror statistics showing that shit in black and white.
> 
> ...


To be fair, all the abrahamic faiths are predicated on violence. It's just much more apparent within the Q'ran and the society many middle-eastern Muslims grew up in does seem to not have moved beyond that (ergo, the ease of radicalization increases), thanks in part to internal and outside influences. It's just one big mess :\


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 23, 2016)

Jarren said:


> To be fair, all the abrahamic faiths are predicated on violence. It's just much more apparent within the Q'ran and the society many middle-eastern Muslims grew up in does seem to not have moved beyond that (ergo, the ease of radicalization increases), thanks in part to internal and outside influences. It's just one big mess :\


Only Islam is the religion today that have the vast majority in terms of religious attacks and terrorist acts.

All the religious books have violence in them. However, only one religion today is still taken seriously and much more by the letter while the others is more taken in a philosophical/spiritual sense. And it shows. It really shows.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Only Islam is the religion today that have the vast majority in terms of religious attacks and terrorist acts.
> 
> All the religious books have violence in them. However, only one religion today is still taken seriously and much more by the letter while the others is more taken in a philosophical/spiritual sense. And it shows. It really shows.


Not arguing against it, just adding perspective/context. You don't see nearly as many muslims (folks from most groups for that matter) raised in a developed country radicalizing. Culture does a lot to change religious influence.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 24, 2016)

Wolf rain. It's


_Hushy said:


> So there was a movie I watched on video tape waayyy back that I've been thinking about lately. It was mostly wolves, talking but not anthropomorphic in shape. Anime.. quite old now.. you guys probably know it.. I can only barely remember it and have been thinking about what it might have been called. Sorry I can't remember much but has anyone got an idea what it might have been?
> 
> Open chat needed a bump


Wolf Rain?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 24, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Wolf rain. It's
> 
> Wolf Rain?



Watching that right now ^.^
Draven named it to me eariler, was Balto: Wolf Quest haha, thanks.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 24, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Wolf rain. It's
> 
> Wolf Rain?


You got here moments before I did XD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 24, 2016)

Haha aye, I should have mentioned my answer here too ;P


----------



## Zipline (Aug 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Man. I love knowing people who hates politics and doesn't want them to exist. #Sarcasm
> 
> Especially when you bring some shit up, like, for example, the fact that Islam is the number one religion by far that radicalizes people into extremist actions, they just go "muh feels", "you're wrong", "stop being ignorant", while I am at the same time fucking reading crime and terror statistics showing that shit in black and white.
> 
> ...


Not being able to rape children, cosplay as a bomb, or behead anyone in public really hurt's their feelings.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 24, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Not being able to rape children, cosplay as a bomb, or behead anyone in public really hurt's their feelings.


Gotta give death threats to everyone who criticize and do satire of our religion. Kill some of them, too.

Our religion is so peaceful we will kill you simply for criticizing, mocking or making satire of it.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 24, 2016)

-pokes everyone-


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> -pokes everyone-


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 24, 2016)

*bops Draven*


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2016)

So, one atom says to the other "I think I lost an electron!"
And the second atom says "Are you sure?"
First atom replies "I'm positive!"


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> -pokes everyone-


Hey, that is a very inappropriate place to touch. I do not feel comfortable with this.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

Tao said:


> So, one atom says to the other "I think I lost an electron!"
> And the second atom says "Are you sure?"
> First atom replies "I'm positive!"


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Hey, that is a very inappropriate place to touch. I do not feel comfortable with this.


That's pretty perverted of you to think that that's where you got poked.............but okay.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 24, 2016)

Well I never did specify where I poked either ;3 haha 
Sorry I had to say something because Open Chat was unfollowed by me somehow xD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

I guess this thread did need a bit of a bump.










heh


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's pretty perverted of you to think that that's where you got poked.............but okay.


Stop victim shaming, Larry. I feel very violated right now.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Stop victim shaming, Larry. I feel very violated right now.


You should, fuck face.
jk


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 24, 2016)

(rubs whichever fursona Draven's using's arm) What?  I like nuzzling the limbs of random strangers!


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 24, 2016)

*belch*
Remind me again why I made a fucking FA account?
I hate most other furries. I just enjoy the art not the fuckin political side of this fandom. But maybe I'll stick around


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 24, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> ........wat?


Idk I'm just becoming more cynical. I've found that most people are assholes, myself included. The only difference is I would never betray someone. Ever


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 24, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Hey, that is a very inappropriate place to touch. I do not feel comfortable with this.



Shh, you loved it.


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 24, 2016)

This


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 24, 2016)

Tao said:


> So, one atom says to the other "I think I lost an electron!"
> And the second atom says "Are you sure?"
> First atom replies "I'm positive!"


Oohhh hohohooooo oh dammit


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 24, 2016)

Succ


----------



## Jarren (Aug 24, 2016)

Ooooh, a shiny new page,


*DIBS!*


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 24, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Shh, you loved it.


Okay, maybe a little.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Okay, maybe a little.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

4 years ago today Voyager 1 became the first man made object to officially enter interstellar space. Launched in 1977, it is still sending back information. It's almost as alone as me.

 - definitely not a nerd.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 25, 2016)

cool!


----------



## Jarren (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> 4 years ago today Voyager 1 became the first man made object to officially enter interstellar space. Launched in 1977, it is still sending back information. It's almost as alone as me.
> 
> - definitely not a nerd.


I can't help but wonder what will happen if some form of life out there in the void actually finds the spacecraft and reads/listens to the record we sent out with it. What will they think? Will they understand what we're trying to convey? WIll they come find us? Will they be friendly? Will they even see us as fellow sentients? Are they out there at all? Will we even still be around when/if they find it?
These are the things that keep me up at night.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I can't help but wonder what will happen if some form of life out there in the void actually finds the spacecraft and reads/listens to the record we sent out with it. What will they think? Will they understand what we're trying to convey? WIll they come find us? Will they be friendly? Will they even see us as fellow sentients? Are they out there at all? Will we even still be around when/if they find it?
> These are the things that keep me up at night.



As far as 'we' can supposedly tell, there should be much more life in the universe, even visible. It would make me want to say that there must be life, but doesn't it seem odd.. assuming our numbers are accurate (look up Fermi paradox) it seems too odd. As if there is nothing else for a reason.

I like to think about this stuff ^.^


----------



## Jarren (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> As far as 'we' can supposedly tell, there should be much more life in the universe, even visible. It would make me want to say that there must be life, but doesn't it seem odd.. assuming our numbers are accurate (look up Fermi paradox) it seems too odd. As if there is nothing else for a reason.
> 
> I like to think about this stuff ^.^


The concept of the great filter comes to mind. Alternately, They know about us but don't want US to know about THEM. *Puts on tinfoil hat*


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> (rubs whichever fursona Draven's using's arm) What?  I like nuzzling the limbs of random strangers!


Oh? I use mostly my Fox now xP *rubs your arm back*


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Oh? I use mostly my Fox now xP *rubs your arm back*


(which one's the fox? and why do people use multiple fursonas anyway? doesn't it get tiring , getting complaints from people about your new fursona? Heck, why would you even have a fursona that's not your gender unless you're trans? And what happens if you make a new, permanent fursona, but then you say, "I wish I could go back to my old one." Wouldn't it make more sense just to have one character and be happy with that character?)


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> (which one's the fox? and why do people use multiple fursonas anyway? doesn't it get tiring , getting complaints from people about your new fursona? Heck, why would you even have a fursona that's not your gender unless you're trans? And what happens if you make a new, permanent fursona, but then you say, "I wish I could go back to my old one." Wouldn't it make more sense just to have one character and be happy with that character?)



That beautiful avi she's using now :3

I don't have a uhh fursona


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> That beautiful avi she's using now :3
> 
> I don't have a uhh fursona


Wait. Draven's a girl?!

With a username that had Donovan, you'd think they'd be a boy.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Wait. Draven's a girl?!
> 
> With a username that had Donovan, you'd think they'd be a boy.



The current avi is Onistina.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> The current avi is Onistina.


That doesn't answer my question. Is Draven a boy or a girl?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> That doesn't answer my question. Is Draven a boy or a girl?


If you click on their name under their icon it shows their account details and such.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> If you click on their name under their icon it shows their account details and such.


Ah. Okay.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> That doesn't answer my question. Is Draven a boy or a girl?



Sorry love. Boy.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Sorry love. Boy.


It says Female, but okay.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It says Female, but okay.



Oni


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Oni


oh...


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

This all seems needlessly complicated, just identify as an attack chopper and get it over with


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Oni


That still doesn't make any sense. Like, is Draven a boy? Girl? Trans?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

Ohh irl?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> This all seems needlessly complicated, just identify as an attack chopper and get it over with



"Careful, I'm a machine in bed."


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> That still doesn't make any sense. Like, is Draven a boy? Girl? Trans?


I just said that it shows that she is female on her profile. But who knows, could be a guy.


Hell, it could probably be a fish in a fish bowl.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> "Careful, I'm a machine in bed."


And I come with air to ground tactical missles! Awww yeah....


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 25, 2016)

Well wasn't I the main topic for a bit there haha to clarify, I am 100% a woman.  I could prove it, but that's be a bit R-Rated for this chat xP. 
But @um_pineapplez my username is the name of my main OC that I had before I became a Furry.  Originally I was hiding behind him as an identity On the net, and I continued to hide behind a male sona, since becoming a Furry, for a bit (hence why the creation of Zilar, my Main Coone).  However I decided to try and stop hiding and made a female sona, and now she's my perminante sona, and I don't even us my Male one anymore.
I'd change my username to Onistina, but I can't xD 
And no.. I am not a trans x.o My identity just transcended to the truth xD


----------



## Tao (Aug 25, 2016)

I sexually identify as meat.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I'd change my username to Onistina, but I can't xD


Can't you get a mod to do it for you?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Can't you get a mod to do it for you?


If you mean by one of the staff, than no.  I'm sure there's a means around it.  Like making a new account on a different IP address, but that may be frowned upon xD


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 25, 2016)

Has anyone tried the limited edition Swedish Fish Oreos? They're actually not bad.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Has anyone tried the limited edition Swedish Fish Oreos? They're actually not bad.


I have never seen those.

I gotta get me some o' dat sh!t. Swedish fish and me might potentially be a better romance than either Wildehopps or Zipline x Noodles.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 25, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Has anyone tried the limited edition Swedish Fish Oreos? They're actually not bad.


If I didn't know what Swedish Fish was I'd think it was fish flavored Oreos xD But naw, I haven't tried them.


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 25, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Has anyone tried the limited edition Swedish Fish Oreos? They're actually not bad.


Do they still go good with milk tho


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Has anyone tried the limited edition Swedish Fish Oreos? They're actually not bad.


That's a thing? What mad scientist did they hire to think up that one? XD


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> If I didn't know what Swedish Fish was I'd think it was fish flavored Oreos xD But naw, I haven't tried them.



Oops.. what is a Swedish Fish? x3


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Oops.. what is a Swedish Fish? x3


Well, there is Surströmming, but I really hope it's not the flavour they've gone for D:


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

Here we go...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

Swedish Fish are a type of candy. They're basically.....I dunno. cherry flavored gummy fish? I think they're cherry.


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Here we go...


Not gonna lie, that red color actually does look pretty appealing


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Swedish Fish are a type of candy. They're basically.....I dunno. cherry flavored gummy fish? I think they're cherry.


Hell, that sounds a lot better than the flavour I thought


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I have never seen those.
> 
> I gotta get me some o' dat sh!t. Swedish fish and me might potentially be a better romance than either Wildehopps or Zipline x Noodles.


Zipline has a love story with all the males he seduces when making them drink and probably did the boom boom he had with the random noodle get together. Except them to get that STD known as the Zipline-morph. They'll turn into within 2 to 6 months.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Zipline has a love story with all the males he seduces when making them drink and probably did the boom boom he had with the random noodle get together. Except them to get that STD known as the Zipline-morph. They'll turn into within 2 to 6 months.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> (which one's the fox? and why do people use multiple fursonas anyway? doesn't it get tiring , getting complaints from people about your new fursona? Heck, why would you even have a fursona that's not your gender unless you're trans? And what happens if you make a new, permanent fursona, but then you say, "I wish I could go back to my old one." Wouldn't it make more sense just to have one character and be happy with that character?)


Thank you! This argument is so solid, I have wondered that. Then again, I have also done it XD I have been other peeps in the past. An unnamed Pug and a brown cat with a broken jaw. I like my "permanent fursona" best though.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 25, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Well, there is Surströmming, but I really hope it's not the flavour they've gone for D:


Idea, for april fool's, Swedish Fish should release Surströmming flavored candies. I can just see their stock dropping now...


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Wait. Draven's a girl?!
> 
> With a username that had Donovan, you'd think they'd be a boy.


He is a clownfish.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

Tao said:


> I sexually identify as meat.


I hope it is fish meat.. :L.. *mouth waters*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 25, 2016)

My team is about to play Dallas..........I don't think anyone cares. But I'm gonna go.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> a better romance than Zipline x Noodles.


What is life? T_T





Ill protect you my sweet room temperature congealed ant infested expired spaghetti with a used band aid in it.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Zipline has a love story with all the males he seduces when making them drink and probably did the boom boom he had with the random noodle get together. Except them to get that STD known as the Zipline-morph. They'll turn into within 2 to 6 months.


Another satisfied customer! ^_^ Do not worry, the extra noodle body hair and excess joy is only temporary. Please avoid the sun and rubber as you will dry out, and or check yourself before you wreck yourself.




This is your dream isn't it? ;3


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


Rumor has it, they overcharge their taxis. Those fiends.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


It's okay, we all know your pain. We don't feel it. Zipline already did that. You can just pretend you didn't turn into Zipline.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You can just pretend you didn't turn into Zipline.


That is the smexiest part though! D: They would be missing out.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> He is a clownfish.


Ahh you told my secret Dx


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Ahh you told my secret Dx


Secretly everyone on this forum is sealife masquerading as furries... they're just not willing to admit it >_>


----------



## Zipline (Aug 25, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Secretly everyone on this forum is sealife masquerading as furries... they're just not willing to admit it >_>


But sealife is part of my natural diet. Does that make me only half-cannibal?


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> But sealife is part of my natural diet. Does that make me only half-cannibal?


Yes, you're a strange fish


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 25, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Yes, you're a strange fish


I dunno, I've seen fish eat other fish and have it be seen as rather normal :^o


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>



What did they do this time?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 25, 2016)

Sea life? Well there's something for everyone. A catfish, a lionfish. Maybe even a rock fish, if you're into that. Personally, I'd be a lobster, because they don't age.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I dunno, I've seen fish eat other fish and have it be seen as rather normal :^o


I'll trust you on that, you seem to know your marine biology


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 25, 2016)

All fish are indeed cannibals.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 25, 2016)

Cannibalism because they happen to be other fish? There are different species of fish, not like they eat themselves. Well, if humans eat an ape, would that be the same, or are we only factoring intelligence here?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 25, 2016)

If a fish of the same species dies, the others of that species will eat it.  Same goes with big fish eating the baby fish of their own species.


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 26, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Same goes with big fish eating the baby fish of their own species.


This happens pretty much every time any of the fish in my tank reproduce and it really freaked me out when I was younger, tbh


----------



## Zipline (Aug 26, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> What did they do this time?


They made the most disliked video to ever exist. It was pure explosive cancer.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 26, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> What did they do this time?


There are now daily attacks in Germany, France and Sweden. Germany and France are especially seeing a lot of shit from the "immigrants". Not a day goes by without seeing news on attacks. I say fucking kick them all out. Permanently. Or publically execute some of these fucks to get the rest in line.

I just keep wondering how many more must be raped, harassed, robbed and MURDERED before these Leftist FUCKS open their eyes to the garbage they've let in into their countries. Are we going to see more attacks similar to what happened in Nice? I do not doubt it. Actually, I am predicting it. Either in France or Germany. Or both.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 26, 2016)

Speaking of cannibalism, anyone ever see this b!tch talk? 



 She makes it sound as though everyone who eats meat needs to be crucified or something.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 26, 2016)

Okay I'd really like to meet someone like me in Aus, I haven't made a thread because there was something in the rules against meetup threads or something idk I may have taken it wrong but someone just did a similar thread so it doesn't matter, nothing much seems to have come from it for me. Does anyone know any Aussies I can chat to who knows of a lot of Aussies and might know someone near me that's.. similar? lol.. I can't find anyone in my age group and it's hard finding someone so I was hoping there was someone who might have a lot of.. connections I guess.. idk I just.. you know :3 halp!


----------



## MEDS (Aug 26, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Okay I'd really like to meet someone like me in Aus, I haven't made a thread because there was something in the rules against meetup threads or something idk I may have taken it wrong but someone just did a similar thread so it doesn't matter, nothing much seems to have come from it for me. Does anyone know any Aussies I can chat to who knows of a lot of Aussies and might know someone near me that's.. similar? lol.. I can't find anyone in my age group and it's hard finding someone so I was hoping there was someone who might have a lot of.. connections I guess.. idk I just.. you know :3 halp!


furrymap.net

Find them! There's got to be a website for the furs around you too.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 26, 2016)

I'd be kind of iffy about meeting other Furs in my area, unless I've talked to them a bit first.  My luck it'd be a group of the really crazy Furs xD
I am kind of curious if anyone on here is from Kentucky, or near it though haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 26, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I can't help but wonder what will happen if some form of life out there in the void actually finds the spacecraft and reads/listens to the record we sent out with it. What will they think? Will they understand what we're trying to convey? WIll they come find us? Will they be friendly? Will they even see us as fellow sentients? Are they out there at all? Will we even still be around when/if they find it?
> These are the things that keep me up at night.


Their here and they think we are the scaeriest funny little things in the cosmose. We are the only living beings that bitch slaps our naetuer in the face and screams *WATCH THIS SHIT!* and then goes balls first in to a random poll.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 26, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Swedish Fish are a type of candy. They're basically.....I dunno. cherry flavored gummy fish? I think they're cherry.


 They are ok. Some what waxy though.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 26, 2016)

I wasn't impressed enough to think to try them as Oreos haha. Than again I don't eat a lot of sweets.


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

I just bought this


 Now i can do the arakiri right!
Yus!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 26, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Sea life? Well there's something for everyone. A catfish, a lionfish. Maybe even a rock fish, if you're into that. Personally, I'd be a lobster, because they don't age.


 You forgot dogfish and clowenfish.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 26, 2016)

If you want to find furries, just go to a movie with a bunch of animals and interrogate the people that are in their seats.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 26, 2016)

Well yeah I'd try to talk to them first so I get to know them, im looking for someone similar, it's just that I literally haven't found one in my age group in my state..



MEDS said:


> furrymap.net
> 
> Find them! There's got to be a website for the furs around you too.



The Aussie website seems pretty.. small. Furry map has like no information on anyone around me. Sorry MEDS I am grateful it's just without emailing literally everyone on there I haven't really gotten anything. There's so few around me too.
I will sign up to the Australian forum and see how it goes.. thank you.



TidesofFate said:


> If you want to find furries, just go to a movie with a bunch of animals and interrogate the people that are in their seats.



That could end badly xD
There's not many though is there..
An I'm hopefully looking for someone as quiet as me and they probably wouldn't be as open about it..

Sorry :3


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> I just bought thisView attachment 13245 Now i can do the arakiri right!
> Yus!


Now that's what I call edgy /pun


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 26, 2016)

Eh at my age I might as well just become the crazy old cat lady :/ 30 isn't too old, no, but I never did get along with people around my age to well xD And everyone in my town is either too young, is a drugie, or has left.  Oh well haha My fault for not being very social.
*waves the banner of single life for me*


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Now that's what I call edgy /pun


I agree


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 26, 2016)

so like.... If crazy cat ladies are a thing why are there no crazy dog ladies


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 26, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> so like.... If crazy cat ladies are a thing why are there no crazy dog ladies


Maybe only crazy people own a lot of cats?  Idk xD


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 26, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> so like.... If crazy cat ladies are a thing why are there no crazy dog ladies



Cats are far easier to isolate yourself with and allow you to cultivate the crazy on your own. Having dogs means you have to go out.... and socialise *shudder*


----------



## Zipline (Aug 26, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You forgot dogfish and clowenfish.


I already said clownfish.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 26, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Cats are far easier to isolate yourself with and allow you to cultivate the crazy on your own. Having dogs means you have to go out.... and socialise *shudder*


That makes sense haha Dogs always need attention of some sort, too, and you have to be same enough to give them all of that.  Where as cats just need God and water.  They can be taught to be independent.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 26, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> cats just need God and water.


Not quite convinced that is accurate. But god would be a lot cheaper than buying food.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 26, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Not quite convinced that is accurate. But god would be a lot cheaper than buying food.



God backwards is dog. That means cats cannot live without dogs, and vice versa. Equilibrium between cats and dogs confirmed.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 26, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Not quite convinced that is accurate. But god would be a lot cheaper than buying food.


XD!!!! I meant food, but somehow I believe you know that haha But yes, God would be cheaper~

Stupid auto correct xD


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 27, 2016)

I was browsing through randomly and found these. I doubt I'll read them, but I thought you will might be happy with them.

https://www.comixology.com/Red-Nigh...cvZGVza3RvcC9ncmlkTGlzdC9SZWNlbnRBZGRpdGlvbnM

https://www.comixology.com/The-Chil...pZXcvZGVza3RvcC9ncmlkTGlzdC9HcmFwaGljTm92ZWxz


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 27, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I was browsing through randomly and found these. I doubt I'll read them, but I thought you will might be happy with them.
> 
> https://www.comixology.com/Red-Nigh...cvZGVza3RvcC9ncmlkTGlzdC9SZWNlbnRBZGRpdGlvbnM
> 
> https://www.comixology.com/The-Chil...pZXcvZGVza3RvcC9ncmlkTGlzdC9HcmFwaGljTm92ZWxz


Definitely looks like something I would read haha


----------



## Tao (Aug 28, 2016)

Finally finished a tusken mask!


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 28, 2016)

Tao said:


> Finally finished a tusken mask!


Looks good! :^o how long did it take to make?


----------



## Tao (Aug 28, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Looks good! :^o how long did it take to make?



About a week of straight work once I had all the parts. Sewing the robe and making the other bits will take longer.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 28, 2016)

It's cool but creepy xD


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks really good, nice work ^^


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 28, 2016)

'My name is FurryFace and I don't care what you think'


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 28, 2016)

I’m Rick Harrison and this is my pawn shop. I work here with my old man and my son, Big Hoss, and in 23 years I’ve learned one thing. You never know what is gonna come through that door.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 28, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I'd be kind of iffy about meeting other Furs in my area, unless I've talked to them a bit first.  My luck it'd be a group of the really crazy Furs xD
> I am kind of curious if anyone on here is from Kentucky, or near it though haha


Whoo! blast form the past. (I haven't been on lately)
If you want to meet other furs, you've just got to dive in. I was scared shitless my first furmeet (actually there are several scary decisions I had to make before then), but it was like after every risk that I took it turned out so much better than I expected. Everyone at the furmeet ended up coming back to my place and they quickly became  my furry friend group. Yes there were weird ones, but if you're normal, then other good furs will gravitate to you.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 28, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Whoo! blast form the past. (I haven't been on lately)
> If you want to meet other furs, you've just got to dive in. I was scared shitless my first furmeet (actually there are several scary decisions I had to make before then), but it was like after every risk that I took it turned out so much better than I expected. Everyone at the furmeet ended up coming back to my place and they quickly became  my furry friend group. Yes there were weird ones, but if you're normal, then other good furs will gravitate to you.


Lucky you. I live in a town where there are never any furmeets, and I only know at least 2 furries.

At this point, you shouldn't be surprised at how anxious I am to go to college one day.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 28, 2016)

Tao said:


> Finally finished a tusken mask!


Are you ready to die Tusken?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 28, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Whoo! blast form the past. (I haven't been on lately)
> If you want to meet other furs, you've just got to dive in. I was scared shitless my first furmeet (actually there are several scary decisions I had to make before then), but it was like after every risk that I took it turned out so much better than I expected. Everyone at the furmeet ended up coming back to my place and they quickly became  my furry friend group. Yes there were weird ones, but if you're normal, then other good furs will gravitate to you.


I found a website for Furs of kentucky and they do have meets at some bowling place and stuff.  I may look into it some day xD


----------



## Tao (Aug 29, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Are you ready to die Tusken?



tusken raiders did nothing wrong


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 29, 2016)

Still knows 0 furs irl.


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 29, 2016)

Why the hell do different brands of tortilla chips have to taste so different


----------



## Zipline (Aug 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Why the hell do different brands of tortilla chips have to taste so different


Fight the power. :O


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll just take this extra chromosome. Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'll just take this extra chromosome. Don't mind if I do.


So it is just the normal start time?


----------



## Somnium (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't understand why incest is wrong. I always wanted to fuck my sister, it was so natural to me. I'm a guy, she's a girl, seriously what's the problem?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't understand why incest is wrong. I always wanted to fuck my sister, it was so natural to me. I'm a guy, she's a girl, seriously what's the problem?


Are you straight or gay? I am so conflicted :V


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't understand why incest is wrong. I always wanted to fuck my sister, it was so natural to me. I'm a guy, she's a girl, seriously what's the problem?


You need to understand to keep your fucked up thoughts to your damn self sometimes, dude.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't understand why incest is wrong. I always wanted to fuck my sister, it was so natural to me. I'm a guy, she's a girl, seriously what's the problem?


Deformed babies


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Deformed babies




Knowing somnium he wouldn't care.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe he doesn't mean for the sake of reproduction.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Maybe he doesn't mean for the sake of reproduction.


No, but everything you have sex.  Even protected sex, you're chancing getting the girl pregnant.  So unless it is guy/guy or girl/girl than it isn't a good idea xD  It's more of a bad idea vs something that is wrong.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> No, but everything you have sex.  Even protected sex, you're chancing getting the girl pregnant.  So unless it is guy/guy or girl/girl than it isn't a good idea xD  It's more of a bad idea vs something that is wrong.


I make girls pregnant just by kissing them.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 29, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I make girls pregnant just by kissing them.


Yeaaaah, that's not how it works.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yeaaaah, that's not how it works.



You never know, maybe that cat/dog cross breeding changed a few things.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 29, 2016)

Well then. I am about to hit $800. Sweet.






Definitely gonna celebrate once I hit $1000.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You need to understand to keep your fucked up thoughts to your damn self sometimes, dude.


A friend once told me: "Incest is Wincest".

Fuck no.

We're still bros. I̶'̶d̶ still ̶f̶u̶c̶k̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶


----------



## Zipline (Aug 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Well then. I am about to hit $800. Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds fishy, and not the tasty kind. 
www.ptc-investigation.com: NeoBux (neobux.com) - Is a Scam? | Discover the Truth


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> That sounds fishy, and not the tasty kind.


I was actually about to bring up that exact page, funny enough


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> That sounds fishy, and not the tasty kind.
> www.ptc-investigation.com: NeoBux (neobux.com) - Is a Scam? | Discover the Truth


Will Neobux Scam You? Honest Review and Opinion | Online Marketing With Vince

If I show you when I get my total investment back will it then sound less fishy?

Going to take a couple of months.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Will Neobux Scam You? Honest Review and Opinion | Online Marketing With Vince
> 
> If I show you when I get my total investment back will it then sound less fishy?
> 
> Going to take a couple of months.


It would be even tastier if you donated a portion of it to the charity ZPD (*Zipline* needs food *Please* or he may have to *Diet*)
That is where I tend to give my extra moniez. It is for a good cause feeding hungry animals with unusual tastes.


----------



## Juggalover (Aug 30, 2016)

if i had monies i would give them to you ^_^ but i am a broke potato


----------



## Somnium (Aug 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Deformed babies



condoms? Besides it's a myth, birth defects only become a real problems after many generations of inbreeding. And for crying out loud people don't fuck to make babies.



Zipline said:


> Are you straight or gay? I am so conflicted :V



I'm all in one package



Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yeaaaah, that's not how it works.



That's how my parents thought me.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> condoms? Besides it's a myth, birth defects only become a real problems after many generations of inbreeding. And for crying out loud people don't fuck to make babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may not fuck to make babies, but that is the purpose of fucking xD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> condoms? Besides it's a myth, birth defects only become a real problems after many generations of inbreeding. And for crying out loud people don't fuck to make babies.


It's just morally wrong to fuck your own family members.
But then again, you wouldn't know anything about morals.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It's just morally wrong to fuck your own family members.
> But then again, you wouldn't know anything about morals.



I don't have morals, but I have a big heart


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't have morals, but I have a big heart


Can't have a big heart if you don't have morals. It just doesn't work that way.
Unless you're just being a fucking fake and just trying to get everyone's attention by posting ridiculous fucked up posts and shit.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Can't have a big heart if you don't have morals. It just doesn't work that way.



I don't think you understand what those words actually mean.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't think you understand what those words actually mean.


I think you don't understand how to fucking socialize with others.
If you're this bad on the internet, I don't want to know how bad it is in person.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't have morals, but I have a big heart


You might want to see a doctor. That could lead to heart failure.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> They may not fuck to make babies, but that is the purpose of fucking xD


Humans also found fucking to be enjoyable. :3

Which is why we have over 7 billion of us cunts on the planet.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I think you don't understand how to fucking socialize with others.
> If you're this bad on the internet, I don't want to know how bad it is in person.



I'm fine. I have a friend irl, though we rarely talk. Maybe once every few months


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm fine. I have a friend irl, though we rarely talk. Maybe once every few months


I'm gonna sound like a complete asshole, but that's pretty damn pathetic if that's true...


----------



## Somnium (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm gonna sound like a complete asshole, but that's pretty damn pathetic if that's true...



yea.. so you kinda realize why I want some attention? I could make neutral posts, but then no one would respond and it would feel like shouting into the void.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> yea.. so you kinda realize why I want some attention? I could make neutral posts, but then no one would respond and it would feel like shouting into the void.


Just about everyone on FAF can make a neutral post and get some responses. Maybe you're just an attention whore or something, idk.
Maybe you would have more friends irl if you didn't act like how you act on the internet. (If you do.)


----------



## Somnium (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Maybe you would have more friends irl if you didn't act like how you act on the internet. (If you do.)



irl I'm not nearly as loud and I don't talk much. I don't go out much either, maybe once a year. I even bought gym equipment so that I wouldn't need to go to the gym, where socialization might happen.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> irl I'm not nearly as loud and I don't talk much. I don't go out much either, maybe once a year. I even bought gym equipment so that I wouldn't need to go to the gym, where socialization might happen.


So I'm correct when I said you had Aspergers?


----------



## Somnium (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So I'm correct when I said you had Aspergers?



How am I suppose to know that? I don't go to doctors, I don't even have medical insurance


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> How am I suppose to know that? I don't go to doctors, I don't even have medical insurance


I think I can tell by now.......just the way you act just makes it seem like you do.


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I think I can tell by now.......just the way you act just makes it seem like you do.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Can't have a big heart if you don't have morals. It just doesn't work that way.
> Unless you're just being a fucking fake and just trying to get everyone's attention by posting ridiculous fucked up posts and shit.





Somnium said:


> I don't think you understand what those words actually mean.


My husband and boyfriend are arguing again, not sure which side to support. o__o 
One wrong move and I will be sleeping outside with those scary opossums.


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> My husband and boyfriend are arguing again, not sure which side to support. o__o
> One wrong move and I will be sleeping outside with those scary opossums.


RUN ZIPLINE RUN FOR YOUR LIFE! IT'S THE BEST YOU CAN DO!


----------



## Somnium (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> My husband and boyfriend are arguing again, not sure which side to support. o__o
> One wrong move and I will be sleeping outside with those scary opossums.



I couldn't let it happen!


----------



## Zipline (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> RUN ZIPLINE RUN FOR YOUR LIFE! IT'S THE BEST YOU CAN DO!


Yus, relationships are complicated.


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Yus, relationships are complicated.


Relationships can be complicated. But they can also be




LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> My husband and boyfriend are arguing again, not sure which side to support. o__o
> One wrong move and I will be sleeping outside with those scary opossums.


Make them sleep with the opossums. Assert your dominance.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> My husband and boyfriend are arguing again, not sure which side to support. o__o
> One wrong move and I will be sleeping outside with those scary opossums.


I'm just getting really sick of his fucked up posts all the time. I find it inexcusable and feel I have to say something.
Fucking, saying rape is perfectly fine, saying incest is just fine, openly saying he would fuck a dog, and a bunch of perverted shit.
Idk, whenever he fucking says something it's always fucked up and perverted. And that's why I think he has Aspergers.
He doesn't know how to socialize with people. Like, fuck, what the hell happened to you to make you act like that.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm just getting really sick of his fucked up posts all the time. I find it inexcusable and feel I have to say something.
> Fucking, saying rape is perfectly fine, saying incest is just fine, openly saying he would fuck a dog, and a bunch of perverted shit.
> Idk, whenever he fucking says something it's always fucked up and perverted. And that's why I think he has Aspergers.
> He doesn't know how to socialize with people. Like, fuck, what the hell happened to you to make you act like that.



Larry will be sleeping outside tonight.


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 30, 2016)

Man where'd this hostility come from Lar my dude, we're all no-moral heathens here.

legit tho man chill. It's the internet.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 30, 2016)

Can't blame him for not liking people.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm just getting really sick of his fucked up posts all the time. I find it inexcusable and feel I have to say something.
> Fucking, saying rape is perfectly fine, saying incest is just fine, openly saying he would fuck a dog, and a bunch of perverted shit.
> Idk, whenever he fucking says something it's always fucked up and perverted. And that's why I think he has Aspergers.
> He doesn't know how to socialize with people. Like, fuck, what the hell happened to you to make you act like that.


Larry.. I don't think you know what aspergers is.. My ex was clinically diagnosed with it and he had a shit ton of friends that adored him :/ 
He explained to me that there are two types of people with aspergers.  Those who are really good at being social, but are dumb as fuck. Or smart as hell and such horribly at being social.  
It is also not that bad of a diagnosis and lots of people who have it are normal and you wouldn't be able to tell, unless they told you :/
I understand that the things that he says offends you.. But dude, being offended isn't going to hurt you or anyone else.  It does.. Nothing but make you mad.  
If you don't like him, fine.  Just block him and ignore him haha yelling and putting him down every chance you get isn't going to change the way he thinks or feels about things, and he is free to say whatever he wants :/


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Humans also found fucking to be enjoyable. :3
> 
> Which is why we have over 7 billion of us cunts on the planet.


Very true haha


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Lucky you. I live in a town where there are never any furmeets, and I only know at least 2 furries.
> 
> At this point, you shouldn't be surprised at how anxious I am to go to college one day.


 I'm in the same boat you're in. It would be so cool to go to a furmeet. But who can walk over 700 miles in a fursuit in 100 degries to go to a furmeet. I feel like im in the middle of the sea and sharks are everywhere. But I should be kicked around by furries because my spelling isn't gold and I hate racest, sexest people.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 30, 2016)

Okay all of you, prepare to die.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 30, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I'm in the same boat you're in. It would be so cool to go to a furmeet. But who can walk over 700 miles in a fursuit in 100 degries to go to a furmeet. I feel like im in the middle of the sea and sharks are everywhere. But I should be kicked around by furries because my spelling isn't gold and I hate racest, sexest people.


You spelling has improved greatly! Good job angel.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 30, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Okay all of you, prepare to die.


Oh god xD I kind of predicted the end though xD


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2016)

What the hell did I come back to? I get busy with work, school, and my girlfriend for a few days and disappear from the forums to come back only to find some really freaky shit that I'm not even gonna quote because I feel like that kind of shit should stay right where it is and not be repeated.....


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 31, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You spelling has improved greatly! Good job angel.



You're* ;3


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> You're* ;3


Don't fall for it, Zipline is trying to seduce you.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 31, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't fall for it, Zipline is trying to seduce you.



Oh I fell long ago x3


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Oh I fell long ago x3


Hope you didn't scrape any knees on that fall


----------



## Jukumari (Aug 31, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 31, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Hope you didn't scrape any knees on that fall



Slight bruise on my paw, nuffin serious.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 31, 2016)

This site is really restrictive. Several of you guys are narrow minded as well.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 31, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Larry.. I don't think you know what aspergers is.. My ex was clinically diagnosed with it and he had a shit ton of friends that adored him :/
> He explained to me that there are two types of people with aspergers.  Those who are really good at being social, but are dumb as fuck. Or smart as hell and such horribly at being social.
> It is also not that bad of a diagnosis and lots of people who have it are normal and you wouldn't be able to tell, unless they told you :/
> I understand that the things that he says offends you.. But dude, being offended isn't going to hurt you or anyone else.  It does.. Nothing but make you mad.
> If you don't like him, fine.  Just block him and ignore him haha yelling and putting him down every chance you get isn't going to change the way he thinks or feels about things, and he is free to say whatever he wants :/


I know he doesn't have aspergers. But I'm not the only one here sick of his shit, forums.furaffinity.net: Age confusion.
I understand that he can say whatever he wants to. But saying you would rape a 13 year old kid or some shit and all the other shit he's been saying just kind of offends me I guess.
I mean, you don't just say something like that. Just about everything he says. You can't just fucking say that as a joke. And that's why I kept saying he has aspergers, even though I knew he didn't.
I guess I'll just try better to just ignore what he says then. But fuck, he really needs watch his words. And I'll watch mine.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 31, 2016)

He offends more people than he thinks.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I know he doesn't have aspergers. But I'm not the only one here sick of his shit, forums.furaffinity.net: Age confusion.
> I understand that he can say whatever he wants to. But saying you would rape a 13 year old kid or some shit and all the other shit he's been saying just kind of offends me I guess.
> I mean, you don't just say something like that. Just about everything he says. You can't just fucking say that as a joke. And that's why I kept saying he has aspergers, even though I knew he didn't.
> I guess I'll just try better to just ignore what he says then. But fuck, he really needs watch his words. And I'll watch mine.


I understand.  However, try not to use real mental issues as a form of insult x.o But if it is attention he wants, than you are falling hard for it and giving it to him 110%, when you go on these tantrums..


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 31, 2016)

Just ignore someone people who say upsetting things in the Internet. If you know that you're not going to get anywhere with them, jut move on. You have better things to do with your time.  If that person affects your life personally or someone you know personally , then that's another thing altogether. I know that people feel the impulse to tell every person on the Internet how messed up they are when they say disgusting things, but they won't change their ways because of someone the Internet.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 31, 2016)

*readies his Mega Buster and balisong* >:3 I wish I had a meme to be part of the meme contest. X3


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 31, 2016)

Here's Marvel insider. I get points if people visit and if more people join(I think it's free. It doesn't ask for your credit, not unless you sign up for Marvel Unlimited anyway). It's pretty neat.

https://marvel.com/insider?_cts_=xnQXgIKf


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

Unless you know someone else who has it, you probably wouldn't guess I have Asperger's but not the point. I agree with Larry here on Somnium...something needs to be done about this guy, he trainwrecked a simple thread acting as a request about acknowledging the op's age/personality into a discussion on what is or isn't considered rape and why it should/shouldn't be legal...the op is 13 god damn years old, this is fucking unacceptable regardless what his issues may or may not be, and completely regardless of where one lives or that this is the internet...if he didn't live on another continent i'd personally locate and beat the crap out of him for this shit... No 13 year old should have to deal with this crap from ANYONE, much less some random guy halfway across the world...if what he's been saying on that thread doesn't give that kid nightmares I don't know what will...


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Unless you know someone else who has it, you probably wouldn't guess I have Asperger's but not the point. I agree with Larry here on Somnium...something needs to be done about this guy, he trainwrecked a simple thread acting as a request about acknowledging the op's age/personality into a discussion on what is or isn't considered rape and why it should/shouldn't be legal...the op is 13 god damn years old, this is fucking unacceptable regardless what his issues may or may not be, and completely regardless of where one lives or that this is the internet...if he didn't live on another continent i'd personally locate and beat the crap out of him for this shit... No 13 year old should have to deal with this crap from ANYONE, much less some random guy halfway across the world...if what he's been saying on that thread doesn't give that kid nightmares I don't know what will...


There is a time and a place for topics like that... a PG furry forum is not the place for the shit he posts. He is getting out of control and is straight up disgusting lately.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm drawing halloween theme art first time in almost 2 years


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 31, 2016)

I like to assume Somn is just saying creepy shit to just get attention, so I try to just ignore his posts. But if he's serious about that crap he said there,






Honestly tho, hope 13-Year-OP is ok from that :^/


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 31, 2016)

Sticks and stones may break my bones but words can never hurt me. If words did hurt him, he'll recover.

Somnium have indeed said a lot of weird fucking shit over the past couple days. Sometimes even I consider blocking him and move on.

Possibility of everything just being jokes are low as hell at this point.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> if he didn't live on another continent i'd personally locate and beat the crap out of him for this shit... No 13 year old should have to deal with this crap from ANYONE, much less some random guy


I would do the same, dude.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones but words can never hurt me. If words did hurt him, he'll recover.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> View attachment 13316


If your feelings get hurt over some words on the internet by some stranger you've not even met you have issues that you need to sort out.

Also, you can just fucking log off and get off the internet if words offend you. But then again I had to state the obvious seeing as people don't seem to get something so fucking basic.





This is talking in general. Not with the situation with Somnium. If Swooz did get disturbed by Somnium's words I wouldn't be surprised. That shit's fucked up.


----------



## Tao (Sep 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> This is talking in general. Not with the situation with Somnium. If Swooz did get disturbed by Somnium's words I wouldn't be surprised. That shit's fucked up.



I don't check FAF often, I think I missed this situation. What happened?


----------



## Somnium (Sep 1, 2016)

Tao said:


> I don't check FAF often, I think I missed this situation. What happened?



classical faf drama.


----------



## Tao (Sep 1, 2016)

Somnium said:


> classical faf drama.



I see.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 1, 2016)

Tao said:


> I don't check FAF often, I think I missed this situation. What happened?


Haven't really missed much. If you don't want to read retarded and utterly moronic statements and comments I would suggest staying away.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Haven't really missed much. If you don't want to read retarded and utterly moronic statements and comments I would suggest staying away.


He couldn't even if he wanted to. It looks like the thread got deleted.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 1, 2016)

There's not much you can do about someone who says disgusting things. If they really rub you the wrong way so much that you can't stand them at all, I suggest you ignore them completely and/or block them.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 1, 2016)

So, I decided on a whim that I'd go see Pete's Dragon before it was out of theatres. Had nothing better to do on a Thursday night. I'm the only one in the theatre right now. Private showing for the win.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 1, 2016)

Jarren said:


> So, I decided on a whim that I'd go see Pete's Dragon before it was out of theatres. Had nothing better to do on a Thursday night. I'm the only one in the theatre right now. Private showing for the win.



You mean you posted this during the movie?

I'm guessing it's not very good?


----------



## swooz (Sep 1, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I like to assume Somn is just saying creepy shit to just get attention, so I try to just ignore his posts. But if he's serious about that crap he said there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine. 's not like he threatened to murder me or something.


----------



## swooz (Sep 1, 2016)

And even if he did, we live on different continents. He'd have a hard time paying for gas.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 1, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You mean you posted this during the movie?
> 
> I'm guessing it's not very good?


Nah, posted it during the ads running before the film. It was actually a nifty little feel-good kind of story.


----------



## Zipline (Sep 1, 2016)

Jukumari said:


> Meh.


You were close.


----------



## Zipline (Sep 1, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Slight bruise on my paw, nuffin serious.


I can give you a tomato and noodle bath if it helps ^_^


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 2, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I can give you a tomato and noodle bath if it helps ^_^


I always wondered why tomato juice works on skunk spray tbh.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 2, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I can give you a tomato and noodle bath if it helps ^_^



Oh darling that would be lovely.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Oh darling that would be lovely.


It's confirmed, Zipline and Hushy are an item, unless you have something to say about it @MEDS.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 2, 2016)

*hides*


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If your feelings get hurt over some words on the internet by some stranger you've not even met you have issues that you need to sort out.
> 
> Also, you can just fucking log off and get off the internet if words offend you. But then again I had to state the obvious seeing as people don't seem to get something so fucking basic.
> 
> ...


 What people world wide keep missing is this. If you just sweep a problem under the rug it's still there. You can't simply act like it's not there. And you have to stand for something or you'll fall for anything. Nobody should be expected to let anyone walk on them. It doesn't matter where it is. The reason the internet is so twisted is because to many people say to walk away. There are some things that people should not have to talerate even on here. I don't care who thinks they're high and mighty they can be knocked on they're ass like the rest of us.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Why do furries have to go to 10 buck 2 just to haing out? Nobody else has to.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> What people world wide keep missing is this. If you just sweep a problem under the rug it's still there. You can't simply act like it's not there. And you have to stand for something or you'll fall for anything. Nobody should be expected to let anyone walk on them. It doesn't matter where it is. The reason the internet is so twisted is because to many people say to walk away. There are some things that people should not have to talerate even on here. I don't care who thinks they're high and mighty they can be knocked on they're ass like the rest of us.


If words on the internet offend you, you have problems. This is not the sort of problem that is sitting ontop of you, poking you with a fucking stick, forcing you to react. This is the sort of problem you can quite easily IGNORE and move on with your life as if it didn't exist in the first place. It's like someone in the distance is shouting shit. This can be towards someone/something specific or a generic shit throw. How to react is completely up to you, but do not be surprised if they continue to shout shit even if you decide to get up close. There's this thing called common sense.

1. Don't like what someone is saying? Block them and MOVE ON with your life.
2. Offense is never given, it's taken. Taking offense is also OPTIONAL. Shame there are so many morons abusing this privilege.
3. Taking offense does in no way give you any more rights than the "offendee".
4. If you do indeed take offense, so what?
5. This type of mentality won't survive even 5 minutes on heavy discussion forums. Hell, you'd not even survive 2 minutes on 4chan. And that's only in the /b/ section.
6. "Oh, someone said something I don't like. I am going to let everyone know that I am offended."
6a. This type of moronic mentality is the reason why trolls and people on the net gets a kick out of triggering people. They are so fucking gullible and easily offended it's bordering insanity.
6b. Got offended? Leave. Or better, turn off your computer and fucking go outside.
7. Opposing and different views on every possible subject is a given. If you cannot accept people having a differnet opinion on something you should probably just log off. And retreat to your "safe space".

The internet is twisted because it pulls out a lot more of human nature and all of its aspects. People are allowed on a much higher level to be themselves due to the nature of the internet allowing for anonymity. Which in return allows people to be more honest to themselves and others.

I will not sugarcoat anything. I will be brutally honest on any subject, but keep it to a respectful and courteous manner(for the most part. Complete and utter morons I will not respect). If you cannot take the harsh reality for what it is, then I would suggest leaving the internet. Permanently.

This is not directed at you of course, Angel. This is a general statement/comment.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Why do furries have to go to 10 buck 2 just to haing out? Nobody else has to.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Why do furries have to go to 10 buck 2 just to haing out? Nobody else has to.








English please.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> English please.


I think he meant "Timbuktu" even tho that doesn't make sense either.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If words on the internet offend you, you have problems. This is not the sort of problem that is sitting ontop of you, poking you with a fucking stick, forcing you to react. This is the sort of problem you can quite easily IGNORE and move on with your life as if it didn't exist in the first place.
> 
> 1. Don't like what someone is saying? Block them and MOVE ON with your life.
> 2. Offense is never given, it's taken. Taking offense is also OPTIONAL. Shame there are so many morons abusing this privilege.
> ...


 Dam that's a big broom. Being 1 of many that has nowhere else to BE THEMSELFS and TRUTHFULL about who they are. There is something that should tell everyone "I don't know this person. I don't know where they are. Should i piss them off? Could they be crazy enough to find me?" Yes those crazy people are out there and they do go looking. Some have found the offinsev party and boy did they dance. It was a real bash. Sleep tight all. You never know who's watching.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I think he meant "Timbuktu" even tho that doesn't make sense either.



Timbuktu is an expression for something really far away. Which is still kind of dumb because aren't there meet-ups all over the place?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> English please.


 That was englis. Plane english.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 2, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Which is still kind of dumb because aren't there meetups all over the place?


Hence why it still didn't make sense to me. I hear about furbowls and stuff all the time


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Timbuktu is an expression for something really far away. Which is still kind of dumb because aren't there meetups all over the place?


No there isn't. Type up furmeets in joplin. There isn't even a fur coat.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Hence why it still didn't make sense to me. I hear about furbowls and stuff all the time


Not in joplin.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Dam that's a big broom. Being 1 of many that has nowhere else to BE THEMSELFS and TRUTHFULL about who they are. There is something that should tell everyone "I don't know this person. I don't know where they are. Should i piss them off? Could they be crazy enough to find me?" Yes those crazy people are out there and they do go looking. Some have found the offinsev party and boy did they dance. It was a real bash. Sleep tight all. You never know who's watching.


You completely lost me there.

What the hell does someone who is actively looking for someone to hurt to do with words on the internet?

Unless you are referring to people who go "I will fucking murder you!", 99.9999999% of the time report that shit, block him/her and move on with your life as it's an empty threat and the person made it an insult, not an actual threat. But report that shit anyway.

If the threat is more like "Hey X, you live in X, your address is X and I am going to fucking come over and murder you" is an actual threat and is illegal. Report that shit, block the person and move on. But, to be on the safe side, be more wary of people around you as a precaution.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Not in joplin.


Try looking in Springfield. Or if you're down for some distance, Kansas City.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

I have tried over 1000 ways to look for furmeets in my city. There is nothing.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You completely lost me there.
> 
> What the hell does someone who is actively looking for someone to hurt to do with words on the internet?
> 
> ...


As should those who get on to piss people off because you never know just how far an offended person will go.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Try looking in Springfield. Or if you're down for some distance, Kansas City.


 See. Timbuckto. Not Joplin.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> View attachment 13362


Your still not getting it. There are people that are crazy enough to hack your happy safe feeling ass and hunt you down just because you called them a loser. It happens all the time. You think it's crazy but HELLOW! To a crazy person it's justes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Your still not getting it. There are people that are crazy enough to hack your happy safe feeling ass and hunt you down just because you called them a loser. It happens all the time. You think it's crazy but HELLOW! To a crazy person it's justes.


You're smoking something heavy. Please share.

Yes, that shit happens but not on a fucking large scale. There are odd cases here and there. Stop making a minor issue into a huge one.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Try looking in Springfield. Or if you're down for some distance, Kansas City.


Just how is someone going to walk from Joplin to eather of those plases?


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> See. Timbuckto. Not Joplin.


Thats still within the same state. 
One thing I learned in life, y'aren't gonna find everything y'want in one place. I live in a rather densely populated region of California and even I'd still need to drive outside of my town which is actually bigger than Joplin to get to a furmeet.



Angel-blacksun said:


> Just how is someone going to walk from Joplin to eather of those plases?


Public transport, or, learn to drive. Maybe bum a ride.  or learn to drive.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You're smoking something heavy. Please share.
> 
> Yes, that shit happens but not on a fucking large scale. There are odd cases here and there. Stop making a minor issue into a huge one.


I'm just saying it happens and you never know how far the people your talking to will take it. It's better to treat them as you want to be treated.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Thats still within the same state.
> One thing I learned in life, y'aren't gonna find everything y'want in one place. I live in a rather densely populated region of California and even I'd still need to drive outside of my town which is actually bigger than Joplin to get to a furmeet.
> 
> 
> Public transport, or, learn to drive. Maybe bum a ride.  or learn to drive.


 Easier said than done. It's a car or a place to live. As for bumming a ride lol. It's safer to walk past a pack of wolfs with stake in your pants around here. Trying to get any ticket out of Joplin is like getting gold on the moon. Most people here want out but can't afoerd to leave. My friend has been trying his hole life to leave. The first time he almost lost his fingers do to a freak blizerd. The last time he was found near death on the side of the highway and they brought him back. Man was he pissed when he saw us by his bed. lol


----------



## MEDS (Sep 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's confirmed, Zipline and Hushy are an item, unless you have something to say about it @MEDS.


Why is this a thing? It's because I'm a fox isn't it...


----------



## Zipline (Sep 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Dam that's a big broom. You never know who's watching.


That was pretty big! I had no idea the ant people were watching me.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 2, 2016)

Plans for tonight:
A high fidelity techno podcast
wine
cookies
furries

(I've been planning this all week, thank God it's finally here)


----------



## Zipline (Sep 2, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Not in joplin.


I just typed in Joplin Furmeet and about 3,000 links showed up. There are lots of meets and furs in Joplin.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 2, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Why is this a thing? It's because I'm a fox isn't it...


No, I just like messing with everyone.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 2, 2016)

No wanna work... Thank god it is Friday


----------



## MEDS (Sep 2, 2016)

My brain is garbled, but I'm about to have to go into work.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 2, 2016)

*is lying in bed on Saturday morning*

:3


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> *is lying in bed on Saturday morning*
> 
> :3


*sitting on a couch on friday night*

-_-

Damn timelines


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

I just felt like pointing it out


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13375
> I just felt like pointing it out



*LAMP* is an archetypal model of web servicesolution stacks, named as an acronym of the names of its original four open-sourcecomponents: the Linuxoperating system, theApache HTTP Server, the MySQLrelational database management system (RDBMS), and the PHPprogramming language.


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> *LAMP* is an archetypal model of web servicesolution stacks, named as an acronym of the names of its original four open-sourcecomponents: the Linuxoperating system, theApache HTTP Server, the MySQLrelational database management system (RDBMS), and the PHPprogramming language.
















wut


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> wut


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> *is lying in bed on Saturday morning*
> 
> :3


Lucky!


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 2, 2016)

I've been watching Star Trek the entire day. The original series. I am going to see every TV show and movie in order of release. Maybe not the animated series, at least not anytime soon. It's not considered canon at the moment and I'm just focused on getting caught up right now.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 2, 2016)

Star Trek > Star Wars


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Star Trek > Star Wars


Other way around, bud.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Other way around, bud.



Star Wars < Star Trek?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Star Wars < Star Trek?


.....................



Star Trek < Star Wars


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 2, 2016)

Mmmm

Nahh


----------



## Zipline (Sep 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Star Wars < Star Trek?


Savage. GG bro


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 2, 2016)

It really doesn't matter. They're both drastically different from each other so it really depends on what you enjoy the most.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It really doesn't matter. They're both drastically different from each other so it really depends on what you enjoy the most.



Yes, but sometimes speaking common sense is less fun.

Seen Battlestar Galactica? I (personally  ) rate it above both. Very different take and makes you ask some interesting questions.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 2, 2016)

I have accomplished absolutely nothing today.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 2, 2016)

HiFi EDM podcast :3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Sep 2, 2016)

I love BSG, favorite tv show :3

But both Star Trek and Staw Wars are good franchises.


----------



## swooz (Sep 2, 2016)

Wubbowt Steven Universe?
'S betta than Stair Tack.


----------



## swooz (Sep 2, 2016)

Straw Warps


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 2, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I love BSG, favorite tv show :3
> 
> But both Star Trek and Staw Wars are good franchises.


Indeed. BSG is a good series.

Now that I think about it, I haven't finished Deep Space 9..


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 3, 2016)

I haven't seen it yet myself, but there's an anime called Legend of Galactic Heroes, based off a series of novels (2 out of 10 have been published in the US thus far), and my friends who've seen it says it's good even though it starts out slow. Even if you're not the biggest fan of anime, it might be something you enjoy.


----------



## Sl0shy (Sep 3, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I haven't seen it yet myself, but there's an anime called Legend of Galactic Heroes, based off a series of novels (2 out of 10 have been published in the US thus far), and my friends who've seen it says it's good even though it starts out slow. Even if you're not the biggest fan of anime, it might be something you enjoy.


K


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## guysullavin (Sep 3, 2016)

MEDS said:


> HiFi EDM podcast :3


Just general EDM? Or does it filter to a genre more specific?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 3, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I just typed in Joplin Furmeet and about 3,000 links showed up. There are lots of meets and furs in Joplin.


 I have been looking and the only thing that has fur in it are fur clothing and a small dog park that gets next to no bussness.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I have been looking and the only thing that has fur in it are fur clothing and a small dog park that gets next to no bussness.



iiiiidk I think there's a thing or two.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes, people actually search for this.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Yes, people actually search for this.


Well....?
Do you?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

I've been in this comment war with this fucking annoying bitch 10 year old kid and ever since idk or whatever we've just been going at it like it's fucking world war 2 or something.
We've been doing nothing but insult each other. Every time I see a notification on YouTube I know it's this kid or man or manchild or thing or dude. Idk, I've just been going at this guy for a while now and I would really REALLY like it to stop. But then again, this dude kind of started it and if I stop that's a sign that I've given up and according to this dude, "I'm a little butthurt pussy cunt burger."
It's just been all out chaos for the past 4 days with this guy on fucking YouTube. Shit, the comments look like Hiroshima now and I would like it to be finished.
But no, he just keeps replying and replying and replying and replying with nothing but insults and dumb shit. I'm getting sick of it. But hey, I'm not stopping 'til this kid or man or manchild or thing or dude drops dead so that he can stop replying.
I'VE BEEN ARGUING WITH SOME RANDOM DUDE ON YOUTUBE FOR THE PAST 4 DAYS! PLEASE SEND HELP I CAN'T FUCKING STOP WITH THIS FUCKING KID I'M SCREAMING RIGHT NOW WHILE WRITING THIS IDK WHAT'S HAPPENING I CAN'T EVEN ANYMORE THIS GUY NEEDS TO STFU AND GTFO YOUTUBE SO HE CAN STOP RUINING MY LIFE!
This has been a full on fucking useless stupid war in the YouTube comments. But no, he's just gonna keep on replying and replying. This is so fucking ridiculous. Why am I doing this with my life.
I just want to stop but I can't stop cuz he wont stop and you don't stop a rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat.
My brain is decaying as we speak. Send help now.







(I was crying laughing the whole time writing this.)
(Send help.)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've been in this comment war with this fucking annoying bitch 10 year old kid and ever since idk or whatever we've just been going at it like it's fucking world war 2 or something.
> We've been doing nothing but insult each other. Every time I see a notification on YouTube I know it's this kid or man or manchild or thing or dude. Idk, I've just been going at this guy for a while now and I would really REALLY like it to stop. But then again, this dude kind of started it and if I stop that's a sign that I've given up and according to this dude, "I'm a little butthurt pussy cunt burger."
> It's just been all out chaos for the past 4 days with this guy on fucking YouTube. Shit, the comments look like Hiroshima now and I would like it to be finished.
> But no, he just keeps replying and replying and replying and replying with nothing but insults and dumb shit. I'm getting sick of it. But hey, I'm not stopping 'til this kid or man or manchild or thing or dude drops dead so that he can stop replying.
> ...


Start messing with him.  Stop taking it serious and make a joke out of it


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 4, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Well....?
> Do you?


xkcd: Canada


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Start messing with him.  Stop taking it serious and make a joke out of it


Well, he seems to be pretty serious when he calls me an "autistic man whore gey honky kike on a stick" and tells me to "clean my pussy."
God, idk anymore. He's not stopping 'til I stop and I'm not stopping 'til he stops. (What a great idea)
He's just been so fuckin aggressive that I kind of need to respond to his bullshit. It's ridiculous. It's driving me a bit insane yet it's pretty funny but horrible at the same time.
I just don't know how the hell he keeps coming back with the same stupid shit to just continue on the raging comment war. xD
I don't think I can make a joke out of it at this point. Like, this mother fucker wanted to know my address so that he can say the shit to me in person. At that point I'm like, who the hell does he think he is? 
And then it turned into a complete shitstorm.
I've been saying to myself "ravioli ravioli what's in the pocketoli" for like the past 2 hours now so I might be losing it a bit. I just want to stop but I can't stop because he wont stop. It's a living hilarious hell.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've been in this comment war with this fucking annoying bitch 10 year old kid and ever since idk or whatever we've just been going at it like it's fucking world war 2 or something.
> We've been doing nothing but insult each other. Every time I see a notification on YouTube I know it's this kid or man or manchild or thing or dude. Idk, I've just been going at this guy for a while now and I would really REALLY like it to stop. But then again, this dude kind of started it and if I stop that's a sign that I've given up and according to this dude, "I'm a little butthurt pussy cunt burger."
> It's just been all out chaos for the past 4 days with this guy on fucking YouTube. Shit, the comments look like Hiroshima now and I would like it to be finished.
> But no, he just keeps replying and replying and replying and replying with nothing but insults and dumb shit. I'm getting sick of it. But hey, I'm not stopping 'til this kid or man or manchild or thing or dude drops dead so that he can stop replying.
> ...


Comment war? Come on. The last time I was in one those, I was maybe 13 or 14. You're 18, you should know by now that even if you're right, the other person will never let you win. You're wasting your time. You shouldn't care what people over the internet think.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Comment war? Come on. The last time I was in one those, I was maybe 13 or 14. You're 18, you should know by now that even if you're right, the other person will never let you win. You're wasting your time. You shouldn't care what people over the internet think.


I'm 16 fyi, so I guess I don't know what I'm doing.
God......it's just chaos.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've been in this comment war with this fucking annoying bitch 10 year old kid and ever since idk or whatever we've just been going at it like it's fucking world war 2 or something.
> We've been doing nothing but insult each other. Every time I see a notification on YouTube I know it's this kid or man or manchild or thing or dude. Idk, I've just been going at this guy for a while now and I would really REALLY like it to stop. But then again, this dude kind of started it and if I stop that's a sign that I've given up and according to this dude, "I'm a little butthurt pussy cunt burger."
> It's just been all out chaos for the past 4 days with this guy on fucking YouTube. Shit, the comments look like Hiroshima now and I would like it to be finished.
> But no, he just keeps replying and replying and replying and replying with nothing but insults and dumb shit. I'm getting sick of it. But hey, I'm not stopping 'til this kid or man or manchild or thing or dude drops dead so that he can stop replying.
> ...



Try calling him a faggot.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Try calling him a faggot.


I've done that like 45 times now. I feel like a moron doing so. But, anything for a comeback, m987654321.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm 16 fyi, so I guess I don't know what I'm doing.
> God......it's just chaos.


Okay, 16, either way, you should realize you have better things to do with your life. Any shows or movies you haven't watched? Something you haven't read? A game you haven't played? Whatever it is, go do that instead of having a "comment war".


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Okay, 16, either way, you should realize you have better things to do with your life. Any shows or movies you haven't watched? Something you haven't read? A game you haven't played? Whatever it is, go do that instead of having a "comment war".


I've been replying on my phone. So, It's not like I was stuck at my house for 4 days straight. But you're right. I should be focused on more important things.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've done that like 45 times now. I feel like moron doing so. But, anything for a comeback, m987654321.


You could try "super double faggot".

Or you could just block him.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Or you could just block him.


That would be kind of a sign of defeat, yet I am probably saving my mental health from doing that.

btw, he has called me a "gay fag faggot gay lord fag" and "dick power sucker."


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That would be kind of a sign of defeat, yet I am probably saving my mental health from doing that.
> 
> btw, he has called me a "gay fag faggot gay lord fag" and "dick power sucker."


He sounds 10...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 4, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> These didn't show up on this end. I have been looking for months and I'm just now seeing meets that happend 4 years ago. This day and time the closest they come is 25 milles away. 8 hours in a car. How long on foot? Still not IN Joplin. Sure Joplin may hoest it but it's not in this city. I get Joplin is't rolling in cash but come on. We can't even say hi on a passing glans? I go out to Cici's, Wal-mart, Best Bey, The Mall, Mc. Donald's, Freeman east and west, Hobbylobby. Every month I go from 32ed and Raengline to 7th and shifndeker. On foot in my fur getup no matter how hot or cold it is. I'm out there looking with my own 2 eyes. We have a fare park. All kinds of rieds. They don't get much bussness. They would jump at the idea of a furmeet there. They wouldn't care if everyone came in spry on spandex. It's money in their poket. They might even try to give people a job that lets you keep your suit on. But that's just me talking. The job idea would be up to them. Be wary of Holliday Inn. I worked there as house keeping and maitnents. UMMMM Lets just say BUUUH! I wish i didn't know. So yes I'm furing it up everywhere in Joplin.
> 
> 
> iiiiidk I think there's a thing or two.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> He sounds 10...


I've been saying that to him. He does kind of seem like he is under the age of 13.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've been saying that to him. He does kind of seem like he is under the age of 13.


Cause he sounds like a kid that just learned swear words and uses them like a fucking idiot.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That would be kind of a sign of defeat, yet I am probably saving my mental health from doing that.


eh, I'd still go for the block, or just ignore. He's just a kid doing dumb kid stuff.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> These didn't show up on this end. I have been looking for months and I'm just now seeing meets that happend 4 years ago. This day and time the closest they come is 25 milles away. 8 hours in a car. How long on foot?



It takes you eight hours to drive 25 miles?


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 4, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> It takes you eight hours to drive 25 miles?


iirc, he mentioned he doesn't have a car so he has to walk, which would be roughly 8 hours if he's constantly walking at 3 miles an hour. I like to think he got the two mixed up somehow :^o


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Well, he seems to be pretty serious when he calls me an "autistic man whore gey honky kike on a stick" and tells me to "clean my pussy."
> God, idk anymore. He's not stopping 'til I stop and I'm not stopping 'til he stops. (What a great idea)
> He's just been so fuckin aggressive that I kind of need to respond to his bullshit. It's ridiculous. It's driving me a bit insane yet it's pretty funny but horrible at the same time.
> I just don't know how the hell he keeps coming back with the same stupid shit to just continue on the raging comment war. xD
> ...


Well to be completely honest with you, Larry, he's probably laughing his ass off at how 'bent out of shape' you are getting.  He's probably not as worked up and is 'playing you'.  If that is the case, you've done lost, my friend.  By simply falling into his trap of amusement.  
Saying, 'Fuck you!' And walking away isn't necessarily 'giving in' or 'admitting defeat'. It's doing the more mature thing.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well to be completely honest with you, Larry, he's probably laughing his ass off at how 'bent out of shape' you are getting.  He's probably not as worked up and is 'playing you'.  If that is the case, you've done lost, my friend.  By simply falling into his trap of amusement.
> Saying, 'Fuck you!' And walking away isn't necessarily 'giving in' or 'admitting defeat'. It's doing the more mature thing.


You're right, you're right, you're right. I guess I should just ignore this dude from now on and try to ignore the great comment war that was created.
Geezus chryst I can't believe that I got myself into this type of shit. This is the worst argument I have ever been in on the internet. I think it's also the longest one too.
Yeah, I'm just going to ignore him as I watch my notifications get blown up.


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 4, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're right, you're right, you're right. I guess I should just ignore this dude from now on and try to ignore the great comment war that was created.
> Geezus chryst I can't believe that I got myself into this type of shit. This is the worst argument I have ever been in on the internet. I think it's also the longest one too.
> Yeah, I'm just going to ignore him as I watch my notifications get blown up.


Hey, it happens. Just tell yourself not to care because it's not worth your time and it'll just start getting easier bit by bit. You'll start ignoring those people with no trouble at all. And you realize that you can just mute the conversations right?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> And you realize that you can just mute the conversations right?


Yeah, but we were really REALLY going at it for a while, so I didn't do that because I wanted to see what he had to say.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 4, 2016)

Larry I wouldn't call blocking someone so messed up losing anyway. Just get the final word in


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Just get the final word in


I've tried that but he just kept replying.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've tried that but he just kept replying.


Just let 'im shout into the void.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 4, 2016)

I mean before blocking. I don't use YouTube for anything other than watching the videos but I'm guessing after you block him he can't reply?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I mean before blocking. I don't use YouTube for anything other than watching the videos but I'm guessing after you block him he can't reply?


Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Zipline (Sep 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> This day and time the closest they come is 25 milles away. 8 hours in a car. Still not IN Joplin. Sure Joplin may hoest it but it's not in this city.


How slow is yor car?! If Joplin "hosts" it. Then it is in Joplin. 


Angel-blacksun said:


> I go out to Cici's, Wal-mart, Best Bey, The Mall, Mc. Donald's, Freeman east and west, Hobbylobby. Every month I go from 32ed and Raengline to 7th and shifndeker. On foot in my fur getup no matter how hot or cold it is.


You have stated before that your "fur getup" is just a generic wolf hat. Not a full getup. 


Angel-blacksun said:


> We have a free park. They don't get much bussness. They would jump at the idea of a furmeet there. They wouldn't care if everyone came in spry on spandex. It's money in their poket. They might even try to give people a job that lets you keep your suit on. But that's just me talking. The job idea would be up to them. Be wary of Holliday Inn. I worked there as house keeping and maitnents. UMMMM Lets just say BUUUH! I wish i didn't know. So yes I'm furing it up everywhere in Joplin.


The park would gain no direct money from a meet in a free park. Spandex?! In the summer? Ok batman. If they did hire a mascot for their park it would likely be closer to a tree costume than an arctic fox dragon.
I refuse to feel sorry for you when you are not a team player.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> How slow is yor snail-operated vehicle


fixed that for you.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 4, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> It takes you eight hours to drive 25 miles?


 That was the time the sight said it takes. I have never drove it before.


----------



## swooz (Sep 4, 2016)

I cover more ground on my bicycle.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 4, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> That was the time the sight said it takes. I have never drove it before.


...Dude assuming the speed limit is hella low, you'd take an hour MAX to go 25 miles in a car on rual roads with like no traffic.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> How slow is yor car?! If Joplin "hosts" it. Then it is in Joplin.  I don't have a car. I can drive but I have been told by SSI I'm not to use my muney for buying a car. I don't see how that works but they said if I got a car with my money I would be put in prison until 34 years of SSI was payd back to them. So I walk.
> 
> You have stated before that your "fur getup" is just a generic wolf hat. Not a full getup.
> Yes I see my mess up. It should have said *furing it up* not fur getup.
> ...


 Lol you still want me to join you after the way you treated me? You need a better sails pitch. My spelling is off a bit so what. That doesn't make me the worlds bigest ass. Running someone into the ground for bad spelling makes you the worlds bigest ass.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 5, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> ...Dude assuming the speed limit is hella low, you'd take an hour MAX to go 25 miles in a car on rual roads with like no traffic.


 Why is everyone hung up on thinking everyone drives. That time fram wasn't estemated by me. That's just what the web site said. As for getting a car. Seeing how nobody would be dumb enough to give me a car I'm stuck walking. Getting a bike is around $1000 at the lowest. Why that much? Idk. It's an ensain price.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 5, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It's an ensain price.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 5, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Why is everyone hung up on thinking everyone drives.


idk maybe because is a societal norm for people to drive? Doesn't mean people can't live without a car, but generally a majority of people know how to drive so its an assumption, especially considering you're an adult.



Angel-blacksun said:


> That time fram wasn't estemated by me. That's just what the web site said.


But you kinda went off saying 8 hours for 25 miles as a fact or somethin'. Just cause a website says something doesn't mean its true.


----------



## Tao (Sep 5, 2016)

Whoop, my Tusken Raider costume is complete. What should I do in it while I wait for Halloween?


----------



## Lisyonok_Fox33 (Sep 5, 2016)

Chill and relax. And work, school... I guess.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 5, 2016)

Tao said:


> Whoop, my Tusken Raider costume is complete. What should I do in it while I wait for Halloween?


Stay where you are until I come to your location personally and force choke you, Tusken.


----------



## Tao (Sep 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Stay where you are until I come to your location personally and force choke you, Tusken.



Pfft, I'll just use my force powers and my lightsaber. I'm probably going to get a lightsaber for my costume just to trigger people.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, I haven't been here in a while...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 5, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> idk maybe because is a societal norm for people to drive? Doesn't mean people can't live without a car, but generally a majority of people know how to drive so its an assumption, especially considering you're an adult.
> 
> 
> But you kinda went off saying 8 hours for 25 miles as a fact or somethin'. Just cause a website says something doesn't mean its true.


 That may be but the info came from a furry site so I assumed They would know more about it than me. As for driving. I know how. The problem is when I was born I was put on the disaibled lest. It got me a check but it came with strings atached. One being I can't use it to buy a vehicle or I go to prison for a very long time. Like until I have payd back 34 years of checks that is around $700 a month for 34 years. YAAAAY FUN! Lol that's why I walk. Don't ask why it's set that way. I don't understand it eather.


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 5, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Well, I haven't been here in a while...


Buuuuut you're here now! So what's changed since you were last here?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 6, 2016)

School starts tomorrow. GREAAAAAAAT.
At least I'll get to see my friends again.


----------



## swooz (Sep 6, 2016)

I've got school tommorow too.
At least i've got physics class to look forward to!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 6, 2016)

Bleh long weekend over in a flash.  Now back to work


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 6, 2016)

I've got Weight Training and Conditioning as my first period. I mean, that's sounds awesome, but ffs, first thing in the morning?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've got Weight Training and Conditioning as my first period. I mean, that's sounds awesome, but ffs, first thing in the morning?


Good way to wake you up, I suppose


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 6, 2016)

Don't wake up its a trap.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 7, 2016)

I would like to warn my fellow citizens to make sure the Green Goblin does not kidnap you or your significant other anytime soon. The time of the incident will always occur on 1:21 and he's been doing this since 1973. I want you all to staff safe. And remember: whatever you do, don't fall.


----------



## Licorice the kouhai (Sep 7, 2016)

there once was a man named pablo....


----------



## Licorice the kouhai (Sep 7, 2016)

he soon died. the end.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 7, 2016)

haha wtf xD


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 7, 2016)

Such a moving story :')


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 7, 2016)

Meme wars!!!! :3 *dons his shielding*


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh sorry, I have not been on or around in a while so I have mostly been drifting along. For the most part I have been kind of lazy although I have been more motivated to read and play video games, which is a plus! Although my motivation for creating artwork, writing, editing and so on has been pretty low so I'll have to build that back up. Also should work on some more time management so that I am able to effectively get lots of things done, such as posting regularly and so on.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 8, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I would like to warn my fellow citizens to make sure the Green Goblin does not kidnap you or your significant other anytime soon. The time of the incident will always occur on 1:21 and he's been doing this since 1973. I want you all to staff safe. And remember: whatever you do, don't fall.


 
What no winging it? Oh good lord! It just hit me that. Spiderman isn't a man.
He's a monkey. A Spidermonkey! He's always slinging by the set of his pants lol.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm feeling down at the moment.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 10, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> I'm feeling down at the moment.



*hugs*

What's wrong?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 11, 2016)

Football is fuckin back. I'm getting pumped just thinking about it.

























May have peed a little, but that's okay.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 11, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> I'm feeling down at the moment.


It's time to start feeling up, or sideways. Maybe you should be upside down. 



Very Hairy Larry said:


> Football is fuckin back. I'm getting pumped just thinking about it.
> May have peed a little, but that's okay.


Football was never gone. It was always there. You can play football yourself and get into the melodramatic high school and college football drama. Then you could just play soccer, since that's football and you never said American football.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 11, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Football was never gone. It was always there. You can play football yourself and get into the melodramatic high school and college football drama. Then you could just play soccer, since that's football and you never said American football.





























you know what I meant


----------



## Jarren (Sep 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> you know what I meant


But his point still stands.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


> But his point still stands.


Yes......It does.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> you know what I meant


I know, hence the . Unless you prefer the older version of the game created by the ancient race known as the okatyuma, from the planet known as Vaxcen Prime in the Degu system. They would kick around a foot one of their fallen enemies, sometimes they would even turn that foot into a ball. (I made all of that up from the top of my head).


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 12, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> *hugs*
> 
> What's wrong?


Life at the moment. Thanks for asking.*HUGS*


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 12, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I know, hence the . Unless you prefer the older version of the game created by the ancient race known as the okatyuma, from the planet known as Vaxcen Prime in the Degu system. They would kick around a foot one of their fallen enemies, sometimes they would even turn that foot into a ball. (I made all of that up from the top of my head).


 
There was a race of people that really playd a game like that. Only the ball was the head of the capton of the lossing team. PLAY BALL! Ha ha ha. It was how they solved their conflects. Yes I know alot of usles crap. Why not spelling? When was the last time a word cut off someones head to play a game? It has to keep my atention. Spelling is as fun as Trump getting a hair pease.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 12, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> hair pease.


??


Angel-blacksun said:


> pease


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 13, 2016)

Man the forums have gotten too quiet and boring as of late xD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 13, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Man the forums have gotten too quiet and boring as of late xD


Careful.
The next interesting thing could be another abduction in the fandom.

Sometimes quiet and boring is a good thing.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 13, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Careful.
> The next interesting thing could be another abduction in the fandom.
> 
> Sometimes quiet and boring is a good thing.


Another? I think I've missed something. When was the last one, and how was it resolved?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 13, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Another? I think I've missed something. When was the last one, and how was it resolved?


About 4 months ago, before I took a temporary hiatus from the forums.
I ended up staying up way past bed time to gather as much information as I could about the abductor.
Followed him even to the Pokemon Uranium forums.

The girl he took ended up texting her parents where she was and he got arrested.

Haven't heard anything about it since.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 13, 2016)

So, I got that Furry Amino Tumblr wannabe crap app yesterday. After using it for about an hour and a half I'm banned from the fuckin thing.









Must have been a bit too dank for these guidelines.
Idk if I'm perma banned or what. I guess I'll just see what happens...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 13, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So, I got that Furry Amino Tumblr wannabe crap app yesterday. After using it for about an hour and a half I'm banned from the fuckin thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha what did you do?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 13, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So, I got that Furry Amino Tumblr wannabe crap app yesterday. After using it for about an hour and a half I'm banned from the fuckin thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't think I've ever actually seen anyone use cricket.

Also, Furry Tumblr? Damn, Tumblr itself is already bad enough. I can't imagine what a furry version would be like.


----------



## Tao (Sep 13, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Wow, I don't think I've ever actually seen anyone use cricket.
> 
> Also, Furry Tumblr? Damn, Tumblr itself is already bad enough. I can't imagine what a furry version would be like.



Super-sensitive furries, probably. I hate to generalize but people from tumblr are waaaaay too easily offended.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 13, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha what did you do?


You can make Open Chats and make the topic about anything you want.

























That's where I let the edge get to me a bit.






I was just trolling...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 13, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Also, Furry Tumblr? Damn, Tumblr itself is already bad enough. I can't imagine what a furry version would be like.


Well, I kind of exaggerated when I said Furry Tumblr. It seemed like it because so many fuck heads in the Open Chats got triggered when I said stuff like "Fuck this horseshit" and "I just got this app and I already want to have Clorox for breakfast tomorrow morning."
It's just like a social media app focused on furries.
Bit of a cringe fest, but whatever.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 13, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> ??


 You aren't telling me you haven't seen a wig before? Besides where is that furry emajanaesion? Spelling shouldn't be such a big deal to people that are so createv.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 13, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You aren't telling me you haven't seen a wig before


I know you meant 'hair piece', I was just making a visual pun.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 13, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> emajanaesion


Also just kinda hit me that that would make a rad drag queen name when I think about it


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Sep 13, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I know you meant 'hair piece', I was just making a visual pun.


 
I get so much flack for my spelling it's hard to tell if someone's just bullshiting me or if they are really cuting me down. Most people don't think I'm trying to get better. HA Like I enjoy geting cut down by the worlds outcastes. Yes I know I don't fit in. I don't fit in anywhere. It's not a snowflake thing it's just facktes. No one will ever fully understand me. The really messed up thing is I go out of my way to understand otheres. I ask one thing of everyone. before you tare someone down walk in their showes for one week and see for yourself what it's like to see a heartles world.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 14, 2016)

Intentionally weird comment in coming:



Spoiler



If you suck on meat(because one of you might be that kind of person) then you are committing bestiality because it's an animal and necrophilia since it's dead. You should be in jail and you have my permission to cry. 

And before anyone else does it:


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I get so much flack for my spelling it's hard to tell if someone's just bullshiting me or if they are really cuting me down. Most people don't think I'm trying to get better. HA Like I enjoy geting cut down by the worlds outcastes. Yes I know I don't fit in. I don't fit in anywhere. It's not a snowflake thing it's just facktes. No one will ever fully understand me. The really messed up thing is I go out of my way to understand otheres. I ask one thing of everyone. before you tare someone down walk in their showes for one week and see for yourself what it's like to see a heartles world.


Nah, dude. Your spelling has improved a lot.


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Intentionally weird comment in coming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe we're just eating it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 14, 2016)

So I just got charged twice this month for Amazon Prime.

Called them up, got a refund, then called the bank and got a refund on the overdraft fee.

One hell of a thing to wake up to.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 14, 2016)

swooz said:


> Or maybe we're just eating it.


It's just a joke.


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

Meep


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> If you suck on meat(because one of you might be that kind of person)


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 14, 2016)

Don't pee on the ground.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't pee on the ground.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 15, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't pee on the ground.


Too bad there wasn't multiple P's.  Cause then you could have asked, 'who got P everywhere?'


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 15, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Too bad there wasn't multiple P's.  Cause then you could have asked, 'who got P everywhere?'



Way back many years when I was just a stupid kid, I would always joke about the signs with the letter P circle-crossed that they were designated no peeing zones. I knew what it actually meant (no parking), but it wasn't funny for me not to  make something "funny" out of it.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 15, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't pee on the ground.



I was trying to look for a funny reply to this. Instead I ended up finding this masterpiece.






Game of the motherfucking century right here.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 15, 2016)

I just spent a good half hour looking for my collar everywhere but the naughty items drawer until last.

Normally that's where you'd look first but not me, apparently.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 15, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I just spent a good half hour looking for my collar everywhere but the naughty items drawer until last.
> 
> Normally that's where you'd look first but not me, apparently.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


I'm not into that so no.


----------



## swooz (Sep 15, 2016)

Shleeb.


----------



## swooz (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm banned off the internet forever guys. my parents think its corrupt Guess this is goodbye.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> I'm banned off the internet forever guys. my parents think its corrupt Guess this is goodbye.


RIP


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> I'm banned off the internet forever guys. my parents think its corrupt Guess this is goodbye.


Corrupt how? Did you accidentally download something?


----------



## Jarren (Sep 15, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Corrupt how? Did you accidentally download something?


They likely see it as a corrupting influence on his young, developing mind. They're kind of right. I mean, he wound up here with us degenerates...
It was only a matter of time until the unthinkable happened at that rate


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 15, 2016)

Probably caught him flapping to furry porn


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> I'm banned off the internet forever guys. my parents think its corrupt Guess this is goodbye.


You forgot to delete your browser history, didn't you?


----------



## swooz (Sep 15, 2016)

No, she basically thinks the internet is the one thing keeping us from being the Cleavers.
My computer's bein' thrown out tommorow, but I may be able to check in once in a while on something else. c:


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 15, 2016)

The cleavers?


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 15, 2016)

So they're either becoming knives the butchers use or this other definition. 

a widely distributed scrambling plant related to bedstraws, with hooked bristles on the stem, leaves, and seeds that cling to fur and clothing.
Sounds legit. 



DravenDonovan said:


> Probably caught him flapping to furry porn


Wouldn't be surprised. There's tons of people internet users could look at, but they choose to do it to masturbate over fictional characters. I get that a character an look attractive, but I never felt anything from them. I remember when I saw girls going "OMG Sasuke is so hot" years ago.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 15, 2016)

I like how they put Gambit against Apocalypse in the 2nd intro. If he actually did fight him one on one, he'd be done. GG


----------



## Jarren (Sep 16, 2016)

So, I've been hired on as a consultant at a company I've worked with often before. The funny thing is, wherever I'm consulted, the boss ends up doing his own thing anyway. I can't help but scratch my head and wonder, "why did you hire me for my insight and opinion if you're just gonna do your own thing anyway?" I'm not complaining though, I'll take money to chat all day


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 16, 2016)

That moment you realize you fucked up, but you don't know how to fix it or if fixing it would be the selfish thing to do.. But you can't talk to anyone about it because you swore not to..


----------



## Jarren (Sep 16, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> That moment you realize you fucked up, but you don't know how to fix it or if fixing it would be the selfish thing to do.. But you can't talk to anyone about it because you swore not to..


Dear Lord, the ambiguity is painful.

How bad is the fuck up?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 16, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Dear Lord, the ambiguity is painful.
> 
> How bad is the fuck up?


Well I have this good friend of mine who likes this girl and the girl decided she liked me.  She flirted with me and I flirted back and now he seems really hurt by it.. It'd make more sense if I could go into the actual details of it, but this is as much as I can/will say x.o


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 16, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> So I just got charged twice this month for Amazon Prime.
> 
> Called them up, got a refund, then called the bank and got a refund on the overdraft fee.
> 
> One hell of a thing to wake up to.


you think that's bad? try waking up to find that your old wii won't play dual-read discs (plays NiGHTS just fine though.)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> you think that's bad? try waking up to find that your old wii won't play dual-read discs (plays NiGHTS just fine though.)


My Wii is softmodded, so that isn't an issue.
However, my hard drive needs replacing, so imagine one day waking up and learning your entire library of backups doesn't work and that you have no games nearby because they are all being stored elsewhere.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 16, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well I have this good friend of mine who likes this girl and the girl decided she liked me.  She flirted with me and I flirted back and now he seems really hurt by it.. It'd make more sense if I could go into the actual details of it, but this is as much as I can/will say x.o


I'll give this advice.
If you knew your friend liked her before hand: "You cold hearted bitch, how dare you destroy something potentially beautiful :V"
If you didn't know before hand: "She's yours now. Finders keepers "


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> you think that's bad? try waking up to find that your old wii won't play dual-read discs (plays NiGHTS just fine though.)


That.......that's not even......what? How the....how is that worse? That might actually be a good thing that happened so that you can lay off the wii once in a while.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 16, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I'll give this advice.
> If you knew your friend liked her before hand: "You cold hearted bitch, how dare you destroy something potentially beautiful :V"
> If you didn't know before hand: "She's yours now. Finders keepers "


Well about that.. She's not interested in him x.o and I thought it was just her being flirtsous with everyone. Which she is haha and I did know, and so I shouldn't have flirted back.. So yeah, still a cold hearted bitch, here.  
He's playing it off as 'no biggie' but it's obvious he isn't happy about something.  
She's great and all, but not certain I want to be with another girl o.x


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 16, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well about that.. She's not interested in him x.o and I thought it was just her being flirtsous with everyone. Which she is haha and I did know, and so I shouldn't have flirted back.. So yeah, still a cold hearted bitch, here.
> He's playing it off as 'no biggie' but it's obvious he isn't happy about something.
> She's great and all, but not certain I want to be with another girl o.x


Just settle for dating a man of an alien species.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 16, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well about that.. She's not interested in him x.o and I thought it was just her being flirtsous with everyone. Which she is haha and I did know, and so I shouldn't have flirted back.. So yeah, still a cold hearted bitch, here.
> He's playing it off as 'no biggie' but it's obvious he isn't happy about something.
> She's great and all, but not certain I want to be with another girl o.x


This is the goofiest love-triangle I've ever seen. I love it!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 16, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well about that.. She's not interested in him x.o and I thought it was just her being flirtsous with everyone. Which she is haha and I did know, and so I shouldn't have flirted back.. So yeah, still a cold hearted bitch, here.
> He's playing it off as 'no biggie' but it's obvious he isn't happy about something.
> She's great and all, but not certain I want to be with another girl o.x



It's not gay if it's a three-way.

Unless it's three guys.

Or three girls.

That's pretty gay.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 16, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> It's not gay if it's a three-way.
> 
> Unless it's three guys.
> 
> ...


Haha he is poly xD he's looking for another girl to join his current relationship.  It'd work, but she's not into him.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 16, 2016)

Jarren said:


> This is the goofiest love-triangle I've ever seen. I love it!


I know, right?! I'm baffled I'm in the middle sortof


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 16, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Just settle for dating a man of an alien species.


Haha I may if I find a man of an alien species ;P


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I know, right?! I'm baffled I'm in the middle sortof


Being in the middle can be fun... sometimes.....if there is no drama.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 17, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Being in the middle can be fun... sometimes.....if there is no drama.


Haha lots of drama.. And I don't like it xD


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha lots of drama.. And I don't like it xD


Just kiss a random person and you've got a love square.


----------



## Tao (Sep 17, 2016)

Love's too complicated.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 17, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Just kiss a random person and you've got a love square.


xD what if I kissed two random people? What would I have then?  A crowd?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 17, 2016)

Tao said:


> Love's too complicated.


For sure, mate xD


----------



## Yoi Ishiya (Sep 17, 2016)

What have i walked into


----------



## Jarren (Sep 17, 2016)

Yoi Ishiya said:


> What have i walked into


Quite possibly the center of the love triangle. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha lots of drama.. And I don't like it xD


Just for the sake of an example of something like this truly working out, I met and fell in love with my wife while in a crazy love triangle with her and another man. We've been married almost 17 years now, together for 18 years. So see, sometimes those love triangles are well worth any drama that may ensue.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a chronic foot problem that just came back up.
Some big word dealing with problems to the connective tissue on the bottom of the foot.
So now I can't walk around well without a cane... and I don't have a cane...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 17, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just for the sake of an example of something like this truly working out, I met and fell in love with my wife while in a crazy love triangle with her and another man. We've been married almost 17 years now, together for 18 years. So see, sometimes those love triangles are well worth any drama that may ensue.


I know it's possible, it's just rare that it does xD Especially when two girls are involved :x Girls can be scary.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I know it's possible, it's just rare that it does xD Especially when two girls are involved :x Girls can be scary.


Yes they can!


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I know it's possible, it's just rare that it does xD Especially when two girls are involved :x Girls can be scary.


Yeah, the only love triangles I've heard about are in movies, TV, and books. That's why people make the joke about wanting to see the guys fall in love and just forget about the girl. It would be a hilarious twist.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 17, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Yeah, the only love triangles I've heard about are in movies, TV, and books. That's why people make the joke about wanting to see the guys fall in love and just forget about the girl. It would be a hilarious twist.


I could probably get along with anyone xD But a lot of girls have this mentality that makes them think that just because people expect them to be raging bitches all the time, that they are allowed to be and be excused xD Then they think that guys get all the excuses.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I could probably get along with anyone xD But a lot of girls have this mentality that makes them think that just because people expect them to be raging bitches all the time, that they are allowed to be and be excused xD Then they think that guys get all the excuses.


Some crazy bitches are just crazy bitches. If someone act like that around me or towards me I put those fucks in their place. Namely the ground if the situation needs it.

My ex girlfriend with whom our "relationship" only lasted 1 month was one such "unique" person. Caught her trying to delete all my porn, Anime, series/movies and games because I "didn't need that shit now that I had her", but she couldn't for hte love of her god figure out the password(Yes, she was a Christian but I had no fucking clue she was so indoctrinated into her religion as I had not seen any of that shit until then). She also tried to control every single fucking aspect of my life. But, being the rebellious cunt and INDIVIDUAL stubborn piece of shit that I am, not to mention my complete detest and hatred for attempts at manipulation/control, I said enough is enough, and told her to stop coming to my place. For good. And boy did she throw a fit. I just slapped her in the face after like 10 seconds of constant screaming and told her to fucking leave. And she did.

Now that I think about it, I am actually amazed I could even stand her for a month in the first place.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Some crazy bitches are just crazy bitches. If someone act like that around me or towards me I put those fucks in their place. Namely the ground if the situation needs it.
> 
> My ex girlfriend with whom our "relationship" only lasted 1 month was one such "unique" person. Caught her trying to delete all my porn, Anime, series/movies and games because I "didn't need that shit now that I had her", but she couldn't for hte love of her god figure out the password(Yes, she was a Christian but I had no fucking clue she was so indoctrinated into her religion as I had not seen any of that shit until then). She also tried to control every single fucking aspect of my life. But, being the rebellious cunt and INDIVIDUAL stubborn piece of shit that I am, not to mention my complete detest and hatred for attempts at manipulation/control, I said enough is enough, and told her to stop coming to my place. For good. And boy did she throw a fit. I just slapped her in the face after like 10 seconds of constant screaming and told her to fucking leave. And she did.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I am actually amazed I could even stand her for a month in the first place.


What











In







The







Actual












Fucking










Fuck...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I just slapped her in the face after like 10 seconds of constant screaming and told her to fucking leave. And she did.


So you're telling me after just 10 seconds of yelling at each other you hit her.......She didn't touch you or nothing but you still slapped the shit out of her......








huh


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So you're telling me after just 10 seconds of yelling at each other you hit her.......She didn't touch you or nothing but you still slapped the shit out of her......
> huh


I never said I were the one screaming. She literally stood there screaming shit at me. So I slapped her. I ain't gonna tolerate being screamed at when being treated like shit, treated like a child that needs 24/7 care and like a fucking idiot.

I said enough was enough. I didn't say I SCREAMED at her. And then I broke up with her. Then she just went batshit insane. That's why I slapped her.

Here's the shit, in order at which they happened.

1. We got together
2. Not much happened until like 2 weeks into our "relationship", which is when shit started to actually be noticable
3. Since day one she was being manipulative, controlling and tried ever so gently to find ways to manipulate, control or otherwise convert me into other ways of thinking, but I weren't paying that much attention at the time
4. Month into our relationship, aka the day she was trying to delete all my shit, I had already had enough of her bullshit, and said that enough was enough, I am breaking up with you
5. She goes completely bananas as a result of me breaking up with her
6. I slap her
7. I tell her to fuck off
8. The end


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I never said I were the one screaming. She literally stood there screaming shit at me. So I slapped her. I ain't gonna tolerate being screamed at when being treated like shit, treated like a child that needs 24/7 care and like a fucking idiot.
> 
> I said enough was enough. I didn't say I SCREAMED at her. And then I broke up with her. Then she just went batshit insane. That's why I slapped her.
> 
> Need any more context, or do are we good?


You're right, you're right, you're right. My apology. Misunderstood.


Just starting to think you were one of those childish shitheads that beat their gfs because they're a grown adult that can't control themselves when being yelled at and shit.
Had me going for sec.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I never said I were the one screaming. She literally stood there screaming shit at me. So I slapped her. I ain't gonna tolerate being screamed at when being treated like shit, treated like a child that needs 24/7 care and like a fucking idiot.
> 
> I said enough was enough. I didn't say I SCREAMED at her. And then I broke up with her. Then she just went batshit insane. That's why I slapped her.
> 
> ...


You know, after you slapping her just for screaming at you I can only imagine what the fuck happened when she did some other shit you didn't like....


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're right, you're right, you're right. My apology. Misunderstood.
> 
> 
> Just starting to think you were one of those childish shitheads that beat their gfs because they're a grown adult that can't control themselves when being yelled at and shit.
> Had me going for sec.


I won't lose my cool just getting yelled at. If I am severely pissed at something, like for instance someone destroying, or attempting to destroy your collection of something you hold dear, I will get worked up of course. But, I would never ever get physical in an argument. Some harsh words maybe, but never physical. I do not condone partner violence.

In my case, the slap was a necessity. A slap to get her to snap out of her rage. And to wake up to reality. A reality that means that she is no longer welcome with her bullshit.

Suffice to say, if I were to write the shit she said and did you'd most likely suggest I'd need a psychiatrist or psychologist. But I am already over that shit, and frankly, I never really let anything get to me. Unless it's really personal.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I could probably get along with anyone xD But a lot of girls have this mentality that makes them think that just because people expect them to be raging bitches all the time, that they are allowed to be and be excused xD Then they think that guys get all the excuses.


It wouldn't be hard for me to get a date if I actually cared about that sort of thing, but a lot of girls care about a lot of the things I don't. One of them being that they go to the beach a lot and I don't like the beach. I'm glad I don't have to put up with this. Being celibate is the best.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It wouldn't be hard for me to get a date if I actually cared about that sort of thing, but a lot of girls care about a lot of the things I don't. One of them being that they go to the beach a lot and I don't like the beach. I'm glad I don't have to put up with this. Being celibate is the best.


No masturbation or watching porn either?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I won't lose my cool just getting yelled at. If I am severely pissed at something, like for instance someone destroying, or attempting to destroy your collection of something you hold dear, I will get worked up of course. But, I would never ever get physical in an argument. Some harsh words maybe, but never physical. I do not condone partner violence.
> 
> In my case, the slap was a necessity. A slap to get her to snap out of her rage. And to wake up to reality. A reality that means that she is no longer welcome with her bullshit.
> 
> Suffice to say, if I were to write the shit she said and did you'd most likely suggest I'd need a psychiatrist or psychologist.


I guess you're right. But holy shit, I wouldn't hit my gf just because she's fucking screaming at me. In that situation, I would've yelled at her to calm the fuck down and if she was about to brake my shit I would at least give her a damn warning not to fuck with it, or else. I wouldn't just slap the shit out of here right here. ffs, if I were to slap her I would probably get locked up, dude.
For me, I would just try to calm her down with my words, not hitting her. I would think twice before doing that.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 17, 2016)

If you have a password then how did she even know you had all that porn and shit?


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I guess you're right. But holy shit, I wouldn't hit my gf just because she's fucking screaming at me. In that situation I would've yelled at her to calm the fuck down and if she was about to brake my shit I would at least give her a damn warning not to fuck with it, or else. I wouldn't just slap the shit out of here right here. ffs, if I were to slap her I would probably get locked up, dude.
> For me, I would just try to calm her down with my words, not hitting her.


When someone is a in a blind rage they can't be reasoned with. They need something more basic to snap out of it. A simple slap in the majority of cases works. You also lived in the UK, no? Gotta love those "anti-mysogynistic" and "anti-violence" laws. What a load of crap. A woman could without any charges abuse her partner without any repercussions. The man would be in most instances just laughed at.

I had thought hard as hell about what to do in those 10 seconds. Or at least, it FELT like 10 seconds. It's possible it were a lot more than 10 seconds. But the slap was the answer I came up with. When someone is not willing to listen to reason or  anything you have to say the only thing you can do is to show that you mean it.



JumboWumbo said:


> If you have a password then how did she even know you had all that porn and shit?


Because she was snooping around on my computer and phone every fucking chance she had. My phone had a very specific lock code too, which she didn't figure out. Had porn on my Android too. And occasionally I forgot to lock the computer. She didn't manage to delete anything though, because she didn't have the time. Which I am fucking glad she did. Or I'd have to look again for sources for some really hard-to-come-by series and movies.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> A woman could without any charges abuse her partner without any repercussions. The man would be in most instances just laughed at.


You're right on that one, dude.


Yakamaru said:


> I had thought hard as hell about what to do in those 10 seconds. Or at least, it FELT like 10 seconds. It's possible it were a lot more than 10 seconds. But the slap was the answer I came up with. When someone is not willing to listen to reason or  anything you have to say the only thing you can do is to show that you mean it.


You see, right there is what makes it seem like that wasn't the first time you slapped her.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You see, right there is what makes it seem like that wasn't the first time you slapped her.


It was the only time I slapped her, or anyone for that matter. And it was one slap, too. I've never condoned physical violence. Sure as fuck won't start now.

Whomever came up with the idea that you can't get a bit physical when the situation calls for it is a fucking idiot. Women can get physical and as abusive as they want without any repercussion, but when a man even thinks about retaliating with the same coin he gets called out for it. Fucking double standards.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> No masturbation or watching porn either?


I don't watch porn because I have no interest in it. No masturbation because I just don't care.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm sad I didn't get to watch kamen rider


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 17, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> kamen rider


I'm pretty sure you can find a place to stream it if y'kno where to look


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm watching the first episode of season 2 for Star Trek. I didn't expect the
New intro.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm on omegle saying dildo over and over and over and over on my mic to random ass people........



















why....


----------



## Tao (Sep 18, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm on omegle saying dildo over and over and over and over on my mic to random ass people........
> why....



Well, I guess it breaks the monotony of seeing cocks over and over on Omegle.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 18, 2016)

Tao said:


> Well, I guess it breaks the monotony of seeing cocks over and over on Omegle.


LOL!


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm on omegle saying dildo over and over and over and over on my mic to random ass people... Why? I should  have something better things  to do like watch a movie, show, youtube video, play a video game, or read something, but I'm too good for that advice because everything is too good enough for STUBBORN MAN and his sidekick Doctor Ego!


Okay, I just went with whatever what was popping up on my head at the last part. That's what 70s Spider-Man comics do to you after seeing villains refer to themselves in 3rd person. Though really, I'm sure there's something you've been thinking about doing and you could do it right now if you wanted to, but you're not. Stop wasting time on omegle or else I'll have to call the Invincible Captain @Prometheus_Fox and the Spectacular @Yakamaru


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It wouldn't be hard for me to get a date if I actually cared about that sort of thing, but a lot of girls care about a lot of the things I don't. One of them being that they go to the beach a lot and I don't like the beach. I'm glad I don't have to put up with this. Being celibate is the best.


Haha I tend to surprise people with how 'not-so-girly' I am xD Like being able to watch gory violent shows, movies, anime for starters


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Okay, I just went with whatever what was popping up on my head at the last part. That's what 70s Spider-Man comics do to you after seeing villains refer to themselves in 3rd person. Though really, I'm sure there's something you've been thinking about doing and you could do it right now if you wanted to, but you're not. Stop wasting time on omegle or else I'll have to call the Invincible Captain @Prometheus_Fox and the Spectacular @Yakamaru


I'm going to bed anyways. I'm tried of saying "dildo dildo dildo dildo dildo dildo" over and over again.
At least some people were saying I made their nights by simply repeating the word dildo.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 18, 2016)

@Yakamaru You have every right to get physical with a women if they get physical first.  I also agree with your method of 'shutting her the fuck up'.  I'm guessing it isn't like you slapped the teeth out of her head, or anything.  Of course it'd be a different story all together if you slapped her after you legibly made her angry, if she didn't get physical first.  Like understandably so, meaning she has a good reason to be.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

I want to buy a Halloween costume. Right now it's either going to be a Jedi robe of a character from the books or Spider-Man.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I want to buy a Halloween costume. Right now it's either going to be a Jedi robe of a character from the books or Spider-Man.


Spiderman is almost as oversaturated as deadpool is on halloween. Go for jedi, jedis are never not cool.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Okay, I just went with whatever what was popping up on my head at the last part. That's what 70s Spider-Man comics do to you after seeing villains refer to themselves in 3rd person. Though really, I'm sure there's something you've been thinking about doing and you could do it right now if you wanted to, but you're not. Stop wasting time on omegle or else I'll have to call the Invincible Captain @Prometheus_Fox and the Spectacular @Yakamaru


Don't drag me into this.
I happen to enjoy dildoes.

Also, I don't use Omegle, so I have no personal vestment.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Don't drag me into this.
> I happen to enjoy dildoes.
> 
> Also, I don't use Omegle, so I have no personal vestment.


You may enjoy them, but do they enjoy you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 18, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Don't drag me into this.
> I happen to enjoy dildoes.
> 
> Also, I don't use Omegle, so I have no personal vestment.


Yep! Me too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You may enjoy them, but do they enjoy you?


Good thing about them is they don't talk, they don't get tired, and they always want it.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 18, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I'm pretty sure you can find a place to stream it if y'kno where to look


its just hard waiting for them to upload it


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You may enjoy them, but do they enjoy you?


They think I stink


----------



## Somnium (Sep 18, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> They think I stink



Stinky_Fox


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Stinky_Fox


Don't be jealous because Prometheus doesn't do anything with you.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't be jealous because Prometheus doesn't do anything with you.



shut up, shut up, shut up!!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't be jealous because Prometheus doesn't do anything with you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 18, 2016)

Hangovers are better when laughing.  ;-)


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

Somnium said:


> shut up, shut up, shut up!!


Don't fret, Tao may still be interested.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't fret, Tao may still be interested.



wait this sounds creepy, are you stalking us all?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2016)

Somnium said:


> wait this sounds creepy, are you stalking us all?


Well, they do know about my noodles...


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

Somnium said:


> wait this sounds creepy, are you stalking us all?


Nah, I'm just joking around. Was I actually right in my comment about you and Prometheus Fox? If so, that's kind of funny. It wouldn't be the first time my jokes end up being accurate.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I was I actually right in my comment about you and Prometheus Fox?



I said shut up!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Nah, I'm just joking around. Was I actually right in my comment about you and Prometheus Fox? If so, that's kind of funny. It wouldn't be the first time my jokes end up being accurate.


It really depends on two things:
Legal age and willingness to make the trip


----------



## Tao (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't fret, Tao may still be interested.



What


----------



## Somnium (Sep 18, 2016)

Tao said:


> What



I'm telling you, this doesn't sound right, he knows too much


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 18, 2016)

Well he is strong with the force ;P


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm telling you, this doesn't sound right, he knows too much


All I'm doing is joking. It's kind of hard to tell over text sometimes, but are you also joking or do you really think I actually "knew" anything I just said?


----------



## Somnium (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> All I'm doing is joking. It's kind of hard to tell over text sometimes, but are you also joking or do you really think I actually "knew" anything I just said?



I thought maybe someone told you something you shouldn't know


----------



## Tao (Sep 18, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I thought maybe someone told you something you shouldn't know



I have no idea what is going on here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 18, 2016)

Tao said:


> I have no idea what is going on here.


Someone took a guess and by someones response was probably spot on. No biggie.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Someone took a guess and by someones response was probably spot on. No biggie.


@TidesofFate enjoys using other active users they themselves like to make awkward or funny situations.
Don't worry about them.

Hell, you might be justified to feel flattered.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> @TidesofFate enjoys using other active users they themselves like to make awkward or funny situations.
> Don't worry about them.
> 
> Hell, you might be justified to feel flattered.


I tend to pick random people.  Yours was the first that came to mind when I wrote that comment where I joked about jealously and the second was because Tao was one of the users on the page I saw because I thought "yeah, let's use him".


----------



## Tao (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I tend to pick random people.  Yours was the first that came to mind when I wrote that comment where I joked about jealously and the second was because Tao was one of the users on the page I saw because I thought "yeah, let's use him".



Well,  I suppose maybe you're right and Somnium has a crush on me. But then again, who wouldn't?


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

Tao said:


> Well,  I suppose maybe you're right and Somnium has a crush on me. But then again, who wouldn't?


Mr. Clean perhaps.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I tend to pick random people.  Yours was the first that came to mind when I wrote that comment where I joked about jealously and the second was because Tao was one of the users on the page I saw because I thought "yeah, let's use him".


Sure, but I'm willing to bet that you're less likely to use someone you dislike, right?

It's ok.

You can love me and @Tao at the same time.

I'm not the jealous sort.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 18, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Sure, but I'm willing to bet that you're less likely to use someone you dislike, right?
> 
> It's ok.
> 
> ...


I don't dislike anyone on this forum.  I've almost never talked to Tao and it's funny using you for jokes. You just stand out because you're blue and you have Promethus in your name.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I don't dislike anyone on this forum.  I've almost never talked to Tao and it's funny using you for jokes. You just stand out because you're blue and you have Promethus in your name.


And here I was thinking I was special.
Way to dash a fox's dreams. :V


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> And here I was thinking I was special.
> Way to dash a fox's dreams. :V


Look at the bright side. If your relationship doesn't work out Somnium will be available . He gives his dates the best food and living space. He has top of the line security and tons of movies for you to watch and all the comics to read. He's secretly a reality bender.


----------



## Tao (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Look at the bright side. If your relationship doesn't work out Somnium will be available . He gives his dates the best food and living space. He has top of the line security and tons of movies for you to watch and all the comics to read. He's secretly a reality bender.



But the one thing I have over Somnium is rabbits are cool, cute, and girthy.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Tao said:


> But the one thing I have over Somnium is rabbits are cool, cute, and girthy.


Now I'm being fought over.
Now I feel special again.
No thanks to you, @TidesofFate :V


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Now I'm being fought over.
> Now I feel special again.
> No thanks to you, @TidesofFate :V


Having the dark lord as your wing man had its uses.  Don't let Tao know that Somnuim has many diary entries detailing his fantasies of you and a few people on this chat. He loves your noodles and eats them all day.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Having the dark lord as your wing man had its uses.  Don't let Tao know that Somnuim has many diary entries detailing his fantasies of you and a few people on this chat. He loves your noodles and eats them all day.


I did just fine without a wingman before I took a short hiatus from FA.

People wanted a taste for my noodles since the very beginning.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I did just fine without a wingman before I took a short hiatus from FA.
> 
> People wanted a taste for my noodles since the very beginning.


Somnium Entry #1: I decided to eat noodles from a different person. It made my arm explode and seperated itself from my body. I had to reattach it. 4/5 I wouldn't try again, but it still tasted good.
Entry #2: I am developing an obsession over fondue. No mere mortal could have made it. I theorize aliens were at hand in this matter. Must investigate further.
Entry #3: How can Jarren be a wooden dragon that speaks? It is illogical. Plants cannot speak nor do dragons exist, in conclusion a wooden dragon that speaks makes even less sense. I will continue studying until I have reached a forgone conclusion.
Entry #4: I rejected Mr. Clean. He's not my type I prefer something so white, the whitest of white, to satisfy my curiosity on the absence of color to be sated.
Entry #5: I have decided to identify as a lamppost and I will take comfort in my new identity.
Entry #6: Avocado


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Somnium Entry #1: I decided to eat noodles from a different person. It made me arm explode and seperated itself from my body. I had to reattach it. 4/5 I wouldn't try again, but it still tasted good.
> Entry #2: I am developing an obsession over fondue. No mere mortal could have made it. I theorize aliens were at hand in this matter. Must investigate further.
> Entry #3: How can Jarren be a wooden dragon that speaks? It is illogical. Plants cannot speak nor do dragons exist, in conclusion a wooden dragon that speaks makes even less sense. I will continue studying until I have reached a forgone conclusion.
> Entry #4: I rejected Mr. Clean. He's not my type I prefer something so white, the whitest of white, to satisfy my curiosity on the absence of color to be sated.
> ...


You sure you aren't hiding your love for me by projecting them unto Somnium?

I mean, it isn't the first time it has happened to me.

Just come clean.
I'll accept you if you do.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You sure you aren't hiding your love for me by projecting them unto Somnium?
> 
> I mean, it isn't the first time it has happened to me.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but you'll never get the love that's earned in Tennis.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I'm sorry, but you'll never get the love that's earned in Tennis.


Funny you mentioned that.
I was quite good at tennis when I was younger.
Then I switched to wrestling.

Sorry, but you definitely get more love wrestling than in tennis


----------



## Tao (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm still shipping both of you together in my fanfic.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 19, 2016)

xD


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm already married to my writing. Shipping invalid.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I'm already married to my writing. Shipping invalid.


In that case, no more dream noodles for you.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

Plus I'm asexual Herero romantic. it wouldn't work. The Lazarus Wolf might be interested in being your back up girlfriend. I hear she likes a fine gentleman who can make noodles.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Plus I'm asexual Herero romantic. it wouldn't work. The Lazarus Wolf might be interested in being your back up girlfriend. I hear she likes a fine gentleman who can make noodles.


Backup girlfriend?
No, that's not a thing I do.
Nobody is backuo anything.

Anyone involved with me is loved equally at the same time.

And it doesn't even have to be sexual.

I've had asexual lovers before.
We'd snuggle and watch movies mostly.

Play Mario Kart...


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Backup girlfriend?
> No, that's not a thing I do.
> Nobody is backuo anything.
> 
> ...


Lazarous Wolf just told me that's exactly what she does. You two have so much in common.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Lazarous Wolf just told me that's exactly what she does. You two have so much in common.


Lol
I'll believe it when it comes from the horse's, er... Wolf's mouth


----------



## Somnium (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Somnium Entry #1: I decided to eat noodles from a different person. It made me arm explode and seperated itself from my body. I had to reattach it. 4/5 I wouldn't try again, but it still tasted good.
> Entry #2: I am developing an obsession over fondue. No mere mortal could have made it. I theorize aliens were at hand in this matter. Must investigate further.
> Entry #3: How can Jarren be a wooden dragon that speaks? It is illogical. Plants cannot speak nor do dragons exist, in conclusion a wooden dragon that speaks makes even less sense. I will continue studying until I have reached a forgone conclusion.
> Entry #4: I rejected Mr. Clean. He's not my type I prefer something so white, the whitest of white, to satisfy my curiosity on the absence of color to be sated.
> ...



hehe good this is my fake diary and not the real one ^^


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> hehe good this is my fake diary and not the real one ^^


Don't pretend you didn't send this stuff to me that one time you were drunk.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Don't pretend you didn't send this stuff to me that one time you were drunk.



I-I didn't.. I think


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I-I didn't.. I think


Entry #7: I swear to drunk, I am not God. 
Entry #8: Mobey Dick is my stead! 
Entry #9: I came up with Somnium because I like sodium, but I wanted it to sound different. 
Entry #10: the yearbook called me "Unidentified Student".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I-I didn't.. I think


Ahhhh....the things we do when inebriated!! No Regerts!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 19, 2016)

God almighty, what the hell is happening here?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> God almighty, what the hell is happening here?


High Larry!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> High Larry!


I said a hip hop the hippie the hippie to the hip hip hop and you don't stop a rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> High Larry!


High Larry is now a rank bestowed upon those who prove themselves the most worthy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> High Larry is now a rank bestowed upon those who prove themselves the most worthy.


Does that mean I am worthy?


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 19, 2016)

tfw you get a new glasses lens prescription and y'can see so good it hurts your eyes for a while.

R.i.p. my eyes.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 19, 2016)

So... how's everyo- WHERE'S MAH COOKIES?! >.>

Ok, that's old, I know, but when everyone already used the good lines you gotta scratch the bottom of the barrel... sorry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> So... how's everyo- WHERE'S MAH COOKIES?! >.>
> 
> Ok, that's old, I know, but when everyone already used the good lines you gotta scratch the bottom of the barrel... sorry


Here. Have a cookie!


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here. Have a cookie!



Thanks :3


----------



## Tao (Sep 20, 2016)

What's everyone up to? I'm hanging out with one of my actual rabbits.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 20, 2016)

Tao said:


> What's everyone up to? I'm hanging out with one of my actual rabbits.


!!!!!!
Do they have a name?


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 20, 2016)

Tao said:


> What's everyone up to? I'm hanging out with one of my actual rabbits.



Cute little bunny :3
Im just chillin trying to find something to do.


----------



## Tao (Sep 20, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> !!!!!!
> Do they have a name?



Yeah, she's Tallulah. I have 2 others as well and they're all really sweet.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2016)

Tao said:


> What's everyone up to? I'm hanging out with one of my actual rabbits.



Distant yelling "Run away, run away!"


----------



## Jarren (Sep 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Distant yelling "Run away, run away!"


It's okay! I have a solution.


----------



## Tao (Sep 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Distant yelling "Run away, run away!"



Even though she looks like the killer bunny she's very shy and gets nervous easily. Her previous owner didn't treat her all that well and ended up leaving her out on the road.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2016)

Sounds like most of the pets I've had in my life; found on the side of the road or someplace similar.


----------



## Tao (Sep 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Sounds like most of the pets I've had in my life; found on the side of the road or someplace similar.



Yeah, and she was in an animal shelter till she was 4. Nobody would adopt her because she's albino but she's so sweet. I have a soft spot for abandoned pets.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2016)

Tao said:


> Yeah, and she was in an animal shelter till she was 4. Nobody would adopt her because she's albino but she's so sweet. I have a soft spot for abandoned pets.


Same way I ended up with my first dog. She's an australian cattle dog that was outcast by a breeder because she had hetreochromatic eyes and a strange furpattern. Not many wanted her. A cat I had that's been deceased for years was a runt maine coon (they're supposed to be big but he was smaller than the average shorthair), probably abandoned, the kitten just came straight up the garden into my mother's hand basket.


----------



## Tao (Sep 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Same way I ended up with my first dog. She's an australian cattle dog that was outcast by a breeder because she had hetreochromatic eyes and a strange furpattern. Not many wanted her. A cat I had that's been deceased for years was a runt maine coon (they're supposed to be big but he was smaller than the average shorthair), probably abandoned, the kitten just came straight up the garden into my mother's hand basket.



Man, I hate it when people get rid of pets for stupid things like this.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2016)

Tao said:


> Man, I hate it when people get rid of pets for stupid things like this.



The cat could have been lost from the mother I suspected. Unlike disney, the weak more often than not become isolated. But yeah I'm glad I have my dog, shame people just "discard" dogs for the sake of business and hardly care what happens out of their reach.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't care how much of a pain in the ass my dogs can be, I'd never give them up just because they are annoying most of the time  That's no different than abandoning your two-year-old on the side of the street because they cry to much.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Distant yelling "Run away, run away!"


Pawsome!! I hear two coconuts being banged together!!!! I hear a good taunting coming on!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

I love my two dogs. By the way, I called them my fur babies long before I knew about the furry fandom.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> Thanks :3


You're welcome!! Here, have another.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 20, 2016)

My dog likes to roll in dead things.  I know it's a trait she got from her wolf ancestors, but I wish she wouldn't do it..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> My dog likes to roll in dead things.  I know it's a trait she got from her wolf ancestors, but I wish she wouldn't do it..


I know. It's crazy.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're welcome!! Here, have another.



Yay x3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> Yay x3


You're eating all my cookies. But squirrels are cute, so HERE!!  Have another!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 20, 2016)

Am I allowed to have a cookie?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Am I allowed to have a cookie?


Of course! Since I have given Orgunis so many, here's two cookies for you. Hope you like chocolate.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Of course! Since I have given Orgunis so many, here's two cookies for you. Hope you like chocolate.


Yes good.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're eating all my cookies. But squirrels are cute, so HERE!!  Have another!!



Ok, now you're scaring me, what's on these cookies?


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 20, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> Ok, now you're scaring me, what's on these cookies?


A spoonful of love?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> Ok, now you're scaring me, what's on these cookies?


Nothing but wholesome goodness. And a chocolate chip or two. And yummy goodness.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> A spoonful of love?


Maybe more than just a spoon full.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe more than just a spoon full.


_Three _spoonfuls?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> _Three _spoonfuls?


Probably more. Baking cookies is hard and the measuring spoons can be a bit confusing sometimes.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 20, 2016)

Mmm cookies~


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Probably more. Baking cookies is hard and the measuring spoons can be a bit confusing sometimes.



That's imperial (aka MERICA) system for you. Add 1/3 FREEDOMS of sugar to your mixing bowl.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Mmm cookies~


Would you like a cookie? Freshly baked! Severely sweet(measuring just ain't my thing)!


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Add 1/3 FREEDOMS of sugar to your mixing bowl.


Eh, I prefer adding more sugar if I'm using that many FREEDOMS; the FREEDOMS taste too strong.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> That's imperial (aka MERICA) system for you. Add 1/3 FREEDOMS of sugar to your mixing bowl.


And don't forget a pinch of firearms!! Makes it pop!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

You guys make me laugh. Just what I needed!!


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nothing but wholesome goodness. And a chocolate chip or two. And yummy goodness.



Oh sweet *noms* -w-


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 20, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> A spoonful of love?



And chocolate, can't forget the chocolate -w-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Taking a break.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Taking a break.


Ate too many cookies.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ate too many cookies.


You can never have too many cookies. Well, at one time, anyway.

Also, the cookies needs one teaspoon of awesome.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Freshly baked!



You're baked m9


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Would you like a cookie? Freshly baked! Severely sweet(measuring just ain't my thing)!


yes please!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 20, 2016)

Did someone say cookies?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> yes please!


Here's your belated cookie. Sorry about the wait.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Did someone say cookies?
> View attachment 13689


Now THAT is awsome!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Now THAT is awsome!!


Shit, didn't kno u were kink positive
(just playin)


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 21, 2016)

This may be an open chat, but it's not closed. 

I am looking forward to the upcoming Yoda comic. It takes place before the Phantom Menace and Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon Jinn will show up. Yay!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 21, 2016)

My foot is finally healed up.
Guess I gotta stop sitting on it.
But sitting cross-legged is so comfy :_(


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 21, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> But sitting cross-legged is so comfy :_(


just put the healed foot on top and sorta sit on the other foot. I trade out leg positions like that when I feel one's about t'fall asleep when I'm cross legged.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 21, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> just put the healed foot on top and sorta sit on the other foot. I trade out leg positions like that when I feel one's about t'fall asleep when I'm cross legged.


Im not so limber and ive been sitting this way my whole life.
Good idea if I could do it tho


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here's your belated cookie. Sorry about the wait.


It's k!  -eats all the cookies-


----------



## Synthex (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been proud of myself lately, biking places instead of driving.
Then for some terrible reason my body decided to get sick, and forward momentum (even walking) is making me nauseous. Help.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 21, 2016)

Synthex said:


> I've been proud of myself lately, biking places instead of driving.
> Then for some terrible reason my body decided to get sick, and forward momentum (even walking) is making me nauseous. Help.


Uh.. Rest?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Shit, didn't kno u were kink positive
> (just playin)


I don't have a kink..at least not like that. I just really liked it. It was funny as f....


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 21, 2016)

So I heard there were cookies which might possibly explode from freedom. Am I too late?


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 21, 2016)

It would seem so..

*looks at Draven*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> So I heard there were cookies which might possibly explode from freedom. Am I too late?


Yeah. Here's your cookie! Made with yummy goodness, Freedom, guns, tablespoons of love, and chocolate with chocolate chips. They're really sweet.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 21, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> It would seem so..
> 
> *looks at Draven*


Haha guess he made more ;P


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha guess he made more ;P


Can't have enough cookies!


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Can't have enough cookies!



Or freedom


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Or freedom


Or guns! I am 'Merican after all!


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey there :3


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 21, 2016)

Yassss, moar freedom cookies XD *noms cookie in corner*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> Hey there :3


Hey!


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Sep 21, 2016)

How is everybody? ´ω｀


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 21, 2016)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> Hey there :3


Hello o/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> How is everybody? ´ω｀


Fat and happy. I ate a whole Stromboli. Now I am miserably full. How nout you?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 21, 2016)

Every single time I come back to the open chat.......every single time...


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Every single time I come back to the open chat.......every single time...


Welcome back Larry, we have cookies


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 21, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Welcome back Larry, we have cookies


Better be Clorox chip.


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm great ´ω｀~ thanks! 

*looks around* why does everyone have a cookie but me?


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 21, 2016)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> I'm great ´ω｀~ thanks!
> 
> *looks around* why does everyone have a cookie but me?


Someone wing the bunny a cookie! Stat!



Very Hairy Larry said:


> Better be Clorox chip.


 XD


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Better be Clorox chip.


If y'wanna be classy, how about a clorox martini?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 21, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> If y'wanna be classy, how about a clorox martini?


Clorox tastes better than Tide........soooo, ye.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Clorox tastes better than Tide........soooo, ye.


You have never eaten me, and you never will.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 21, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You have never eaten me, and you never will.


.............



























god dammit


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 21, 2016)

I got more cookies.







They're made with love!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 21, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I got more cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im afraid to ask what 'love' is a euphemism for


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 22, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I got more cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may have more cookies, but they now have more of you!

Those cookies are doing the boom boom in so many different ways. How can you eat them?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 22, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Im afraid to ask what 'love' is a euphemism for


Let's just say the icing is made with "natural ingredients".


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 22, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Let's just say the icing is made with "natural ingredients".





































Why do I keep coming back here just to see shit like this. xD


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 22, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Why do I keep coming back here just to see shit like this. xD



Because you love my insightful, thought-provoking posts?


----------



## Synthex (Sep 22, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Uh.. Rest?


I am resting, but it's weird. Like, laying down or sitting still I'm perfectly fine..... and then I move.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 22, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Because you love my insightful, thought-provoking posts?


My life would be slightly emptier had I not seen gingerbread cookies screwing each other.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 22, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> My life would be slightly emptier had I not seen gingerbread cookies screwing each other.


Technically they are one cookie.
So they are weird siamese twin gingerbreads attached at the naughty bits


----------



## Tao (Sep 22, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Technically they are one cookie.
> So they are weird siamese twin gingerbreads attached at the naughty bits



So kind of like docking?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 22, 2016)

Tao said:


> So kind of like docking?


I guess, but it requires surgical removal... and its with someone who looks just like you.


----------



## Tao (Sep 22, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I guess, but it requires surgical removal... and its with someone who looks just like you.



Good sex always requires surgical removal.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 22, 2016)

Tao said:


> Good sex always requires surgical removal.


Or at least a good hosing down.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 22, 2016)

and what did I stumble on this time?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I got more cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! Your cookies are so much better than mine!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> I'm great ´ω｀~ thanks!
> 
> *looks around* why does everyone have a cookie but me?


Sorry. Here's your cookie. Not as good as JumboWumbo's, but still real tasty!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You have never eaten me, and you never will.


Never say never!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

Synthex said:


> I am resting, but it's weird. Like, laying down or sitting still I'm perfectly fine..... and then I move.


Sounds like a migraine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> and what did I stumble on this time?


Awsome sex cookies!


----------



## Somnium (Sep 22, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awsome sex cookies!



Politically correct fat cookies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Politically correct fat cookies.


Lol! You're too funny!


----------



## MEDS (Sep 22, 2016)

I've been laying low for the past week or so, but I'm back... For now.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 22, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I've been laying low for the past week or so, but I'm back... For now.


Sorry about what we've done to the place. I'm pretty sure most of it will wash out though...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 22, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I've been laying low for the past week or so, but I'm back... For now.


Welcome back!


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 22, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Sorry about what we've done to the place. I'm pretty sure most of it will wash out though...


For the love of fuzz, don't use a blacklight. There's frosting everywhere! D:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> For the love of fuzz, don't use a blacklight. There's frosting everywhere! D:


Uh.....that's not frosting.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 22, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> For the love of fuzz, don't use a blacklight. There's frosting everywhere! D:


There may be a bit of an ant problem in this thread's future.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

Jarren said:


> There may be a bit of an ant problem in this thread's future.


Probably.


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 22, 2016)

Jarren said:


> There may be a bit of an ant problem in this thread's future.







I had to XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> I had to XD


If you hadn't, someone would have.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 22, 2016)

I had an ant infestation in my room once.  My nephews decided to get popcorn everywhere and the next day there were ants all over the place :x Luckily they aren't too hard to get rid of xD


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 22, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I had an ant infestation in my room once.


They tend to like coming into houses with AC during hot months too, so sometimes I have days where I have to not use my computer desk because it's right by where the ants come in and I gotta wait for 'em to get killed by the ant traps.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 22, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> They tend to like coming into houses with AC during hot months too, so sometimes I have days where I have to not use my computer desk because it's right by where the ants come in and I gotta wait for 'em to get killed by the ant traps.


I'm more proactive. I really like Ortho products.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 22, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> They tend to like coming into houses with AC during hot months too, so sometimes I have days where I have to not use my computer desk because it's right by where the ants come in and I gotta wait for 'em to get killed by the ant traps.


Yeah I've noticed that xD I can't have my cat's food bowl anywhere near the AC otherwise it gets an ant problem.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 22, 2016)

I really can't wait for digimon adventure tri part 3


----------



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone like to build model kits? Like Gundam or Zoids HMM??


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> Anyone like to build model kits? Like Gundam or Zoids HMM??


I don't really do that, but by the mention of gundam and zoids, I have 4 robotech destroid toys.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I had an ant infestation in my room once.  My nephews decided to get popcorn everywhere and the next day there were ants all over the place :x Luckily they aren't too hard to get rid of xD


I had ants in my carpet the first day I moved into my current apartment.

I placed bay leaves all around and they left.


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> Anyone like to build model kits? Like Gundam or Zoids HMM??


I've been tempted ever since a close friend brought over one of the kits and showed it off whilst making it~


----------



## Tao (Sep 23, 2016)

Man, waiting for artists to open up commissions again is like waiting for a test to be graded.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't really do that, but by the mention of gundam and zoids, I have 4 robotech destroid toys.


Wow! I love Robotech!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 23, 2016)

Last night I had this dream with a recurring theme. I would be stranded on the side of a road of some sorts, where a public transportation vehicle would pick me up and drive me towards wherever the plot demanded me. Along the way, they would just randomly give me a potion of some sorts. I never drank any of them, but by the 5th time it happened, I picked up on it and asked the driver, "So let me get this straight. At some point during my ferry towards wherever I need to go next, you're going to offer me a potion that will potentially affect me in some physical way shape or form. Is that correct?"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Last night I had this dream with a recurring theme. I would be stranded on the side of a road of some sorts, where a public transportation vehicle would pick me up and drive me towards wherever the plot demanded me. Along the way, they would just randomly give me a potion of some sorts. I never drank any of them, but by the 5th time it happened, I picked up on it and asked the driver, "So let me get this straight. At some point during my ferry towards wherever I need to go next, you're going to offer me a potion that will potentially affect me in some physical way shape or form. Is that correct?"


That's ok. Last night I kept dreaming I was smoking weed with Snoop Dog, and I kept waking up smelling pot. Really good pot. And I kept jumping out of bed thinking I smelled something burning. Now I am freaking tired as hell! Thanks Snoop!!


----------



## Jarren (Sep 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Last night I had this dream with a recurring theme. I would be stranded on the side of a road of some sorts, where a public transportation vehicle would pick me up and drive me towards wherever the plot demanded me. Along the way, they would just randomly give me a potion of some sorts. I never drank any of them, but by the 5th time it happened, I picked up on it and asked the driver, "So let me get this straight. At some point during my ferry towards wherever I need to go next, you're going to offer me a potion that will potentially affect me in some physical way shape or form. Is that correct?"


Well, did you offer him one?


----------



## MEDS (Sep 23, 2016)

Tao said:


> Man, waiting for artists to open up commissions again is like waiting for a test to be graded.


And it's even worse after you've commissioned them and you're waiting for them to finish. That's where I am right now.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 23, 2016)

HI GUYS
WASSUP?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! I love Robotech!


Oh god damn it I forgot I talked to you about that in another thread. I keep forgetting who I've talked to.


----------



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> I've been tempted ever since a close friend brought over one of the kits and showed it off whilst making it~


If you can count and know your ABCs you can do a model kit its easy.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> If you can count and know your ABCs you can do a model kit its easy.


All the model kits sold near where I live requires painting and each kit is like $60+
Pretty pricey thing just to start up.
I'd rather start a new Warhammer 40k army with that money lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> HI GUYS
> WASSUP?


Hey Arron! Had to sleep some more. My back is trying to kill me. Yay.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh god damn it I forgot I talked to you about that in another thread. I keep forgetting who I've talked to.


Rick and Lisa remind me of me and my wife.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> All the model kits sold near where I live requires painting and each kit is like $60+
> Pretty pricey thing just to start up.
> I'd rather start a new Warhammer 40k army with that money lol


There's a cool anime shop up the street called Animazing Experience. They sell lots of model kits.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Arron! Had to sleep some more. My back is trying to kill me. Yay.


Lol


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There's a cool anime shop up the street called Animazing Experience. They sell lots of model kits.


We have one in town called Geekplastiq.
It used to be a kiosk at the mall but now it's a full-fledged otaku shop.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 23, 2016)

:-O ~_~ <3 :/ ^_~ ^_^ ^0^   U_U >"< O.O ^o^ ^3^ X_X ;-)  :-D ;P :[ ): :-() :-S :-x =/
Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> :-O ~_~ <3 :/ ^_~ ^_^ ^0^   U_U >"< O.O ^o^ ^3^ X_X ;-)  :-D ;P :[ ): :-() :-S :-x =/
> Lol.


Did you just have a seizure? Lol!


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did you just have a seizure? Lol!


I have more faces if you want


----------



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> All the model kits sold near where I live requires painting and each kit is like $60+
> Pretty pricey thing just to start up.
> I'd rather start a new Warhammer 40k army with that money lol


Look online, wider variety. You can get $12 Zoids D-style kits on ebay. Like Studio Ghibli? You can get kits for most of the movies! You can sort many by unpainted and painted/pre painted too it just takes a bit of looking


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> Look online, wider variety. You can get $12 Zoids D-style kits on ebay. Like Studio Ghibli? You can get kits for most of the movies! You can sort many by unpainted and painted/pre painted too it just takes a bit of looking


The place I go to so they normally cater to the most popular stuff in the area, which tend to be large, about foot tall, unpainted Gundams or similar.
I know others exist, but I was just making an example.

I do have a handful of models I've ordered before, but as far as taking the time, effort, and money to purchase, put together, and paint something, my preference is to have them be static figures I can do more with than just look at.


----------



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> The place I go to so they normally cater to the most popular stuff in the area, which tend to be large, about foot tall, unpainted Gundams or similar.
> I know others exist, but I was just making an example.
> 
> I do have a handful of models I've ordered before, but as far as taking the time, effort, and money to purchase, put together, and paint something, my preference is to have them be static figures I can do more with than just look at.


Thats why I prefer the Zoids HMM series, fully posable and pre painted. Plus Robot Animals!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> Thats why I prefer the Zoids HMM series, fully posable and pre painted. Plus Robot Animals!


I remember that show.
Is it still going?


----------



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

zoids.wikia.com: HMM Zoids 
I've built almost 2/3rds of the HMMs and I love them their a lot of fun. I work nights and most overnight works like myself read or knit


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> zoids.wikia.com: HMM Zoids
> I've built almost 2/3rds of the HMMs and I love them their a lot of fun. I work nights and most overnight works like myself read or knit


Yeah, they're pretty cool.
I prefer models to be unpainted.
It's part of the fun.


----------



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I remember that show.
> Is it still going?


Its got like several series and a movie I think. I do paint the details on and even fully repainted some kits (the White Command Wolf wasn't white when I got it)
What was your favorite build? Mine is the Shadow Fox


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> Its got like several series and a movie I think. I do paint the details on and even fully repainted some kits (the White Command Wolf wasn't white when I got it)
> What was your favorite build? Mine is the Shadow Fox


Honestly, I don't know much beyond the first season of the show, and even then, I only remember very little.
I'd have to look into it before I could give you a fair answer.


----------



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Honestly, I don't know much beyond the first season of the show, and even then, I only remember very little.
> I'd have to look into it before I could give you a fair answer.


 I ment a kit you've built already could be anything. :3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> I ment a kit you've built already could be anything. :3


Geez, I couldn't tell you.
The only models I have now are just prebuilt static ones.
I had to lose most of my crap when I moved a few years ago.
However, I think my favorite was a Gundam 00 or Winged Gundam...
I honestly can't remember.
Haven't had the time to get back into this stuff because I'm tight on cash atm and I can't pay for new paints, brushes, a table, etc.


----------



## Rant (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm sorry, i understand losing a lot of stuff when moving I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> I'm sorry, i understand losing a lot of stuff when moving I hope things get better for you.


Don't worry about it.
It's all stuff that's replaceable.

Everything that had real meaning to me I got to keep, so it's all cool.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 23, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Well, did you offer him one?


No, I just called out the plot for being repetitive.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

What is everyone doing on this(hopefully last super hot)Friday???


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What is everyone doing on this(hopefully last super hot)Friday???


The same thing we do every night, Pinky...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 23, 2016)

bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> The same thing we do every night, Pinky...


Pinky what?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow


woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof, woof!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow bow


This made me dizzy looking at your post.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pinky what?


Like... Pinky and the Brain...
A cartoon about mice...

Anyways, I just scored a free strawberry cheesecake, pumpkin cake, sweet potato pie, and a bunch of cream cheese danishes


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 23, 2016)

Bleh


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello, how ya doin?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Like... Pinky and the Brain...
> A cartoon about mice...
> 
> Anyways, I just scored a free strawberry cheesecake, pumpkin cake, sweet potato pie, and a bunch of cream cheese danishes


Hell yeah!! Good score! And I know Pinky and The Brain. Haven't seen that jn a long time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Bleh


What's wrong Oni? Don't like cheese danish?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Hello, how ya doin?


Besides my back feeling broken, great! How r u?


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

You need a massage.. Ahhh yess. I need one.. I just need to pop things back in place.. Agghhh!    I am doing wonderful. I am new to this site. Been wanting to get into the furry community. Seem like a lovely bunch.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 23, 2016)

I know therapeutic massage.
Though im not much help all the way over here...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> You need a massage.. Ahhh yess. I need one.. I just need to pop things back in place.. Agghhh!    I am doing wonderful. I am new to this site. Been wanting to get into the furry community. Seem like a lovely bunch.


My wife is a nationally certified massage therapist. So massage I got. It just isn't helping. Also went to chiropractor yesterday. Didn't help. I think I really hurt it again. This is what I get for working hatd these last 25 years.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

Hmm.. Perhaps a more ancient remedy could help you. Some healing plant, or whatever. ( no, not weed! That's a temporary effective source..) I don't know much about herbs and remedies.. But I know they are out there.. I'm sure there are other ways too, and maybe the chiropractor got something wrong...


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't smoke.. But I understand. I just disapprove of side effects, or getting high, so I never take meds for anything. Break some bones? Great.. Watch me squirm and cry like a big baby. I'm okay with that.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

Some people like to 420 blaze that shhh'.. Some like to 911 blaze it! It all kills the pain.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> bow to me mortals! I am a god! Not obeying your almighty creator is a sin. Do not make me sever you in half so you can repent! You'll probably die if I do that anyway. If you do, you'll be without legs. Just obey, okay? Are we cool bros? See, I'm a god who's trying to be hip with y'all mortals. Isn't that far out? Oh yes, it is for real! Dig it!


You're on drugs. Go home.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That 420 is probably a lot better for you than anything coming out of a pharmacy.




I know. I don't like any of that weird artificial crap. You can tell it was manufactured for us to come back for more.. And good god.. All those nasty side effects that seem to come with ever prescription drug ever...  But I'm one of those people who don't take anything, or smoke anything. Not when I'm sick, or if my balls got knocked by a steel toe boot.. 

There is one thing I like to do, though......


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof, woof!


(repetitive vulpine noises)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 23, 2016)

Also, did I mention BFDI is back?
(slowpoke jokes)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's wrong Oni? Don't like cheese danish?


Haha cheese danishes are fine xD  i'm just out of sorts today.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

Time to do some photoshop! wish me luck, strangers.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof, woof!


It was suppose to be reference to this, but that works too.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha cheese danishes are fine xD  i'm just out of sorts today.


Maybe he just hasn't had YOUR danishes yet.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Maybe he just hasn't had YOUR danishes yet.


Or someone hasn't given them to me yet ;P


----------



## MEDS (Sep 24, 2016)

The room block for FWA is about to open up... need to find people to share a room with...


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 24, 2016)

MEDS said:


> The room block for FWA is about to open up... need to find people to share a room with...




I'd be nervous asf if I had to share rooms with people I hardly knew.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm tryin' to get a star in Super Mario Galaxy, but I'm just so fucking scared of those god damn eels. I mean, Look at them.


http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOOK AT THEM!!!http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 Are you shitting yourself yet? I haven't because I can't, but I would if I could.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

MEDS said:


> The room block for FWA is about to open up... need to find people to share a room with...


You coming to Atlanta? I wish I had room, but we don't. I live forty minutes south of ATL.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Or someone hasn't given them to me yet ;P


Would you like a danish? I could give you one....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It was suppose to be reference to this, but that works too.


Woof anyway!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Would younlike a danish? I could give you one....


A Danish sound nummy right now ;3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> A Danish sound nummy right now ;3


Nummy is good right? I ate so many danishes last night I hurt my back! Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> A Danish sound nummy right now ;3


My wifes danishes are the best!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 24, 2016)

It's hard to find sweet treats in the US without the overdoses of sugar choking you. The truth is, I've never had a real danish..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> It's hard to find sweet treats in the US without the overdoses of sugar choking you. The truth is, I've never had a real danish..


Yeah. Americans love sugar. Give me some sugar!!!!! Unless we're not really discussing "sweet treats".


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 24, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm tryin' to get a star in Super Mario Galaxy, but I'm just so fucking scared of those god damn eels. I mean, Look at them.
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> ...




I beat that game years ago, but I don't remember that at all. Weird.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> A Danish sound nummy right now ;3


Of yeah! Here, have a danish!!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Americans love sugar. Give me some sugar!!!!! Unless we're not really discussing "sweet treats".



I hate sweets thanks to America. Everything is just gross. Blehhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I hate sweets thanks to America. Everything is just gross. Blehhhhhhhhhhhh.


And FULL of preservatives. A Little Debbie used to only be good for a couple of weeks. Now they have an awfully long shelf life. Same with all the candy bars and such. We really don't even need embalming anymore when we die because our bodies are chalk full of preservatives already.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I hate sweets thanks to America. Everything is just gross. Blehhhhhhhhhhhh.


Home made things are so much better. My daughter can bake cookies that are to die for, using a recipe thats over fifty years old.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 24, 2016)

MEDS said:


> The room block for FWA is about to open up... need to find people to share a room with...


If you want to end up being impregnated or being unvirgintized by a stranger, then go ahead.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Home made things are so much better. My daughter can bake cookies that are to die for, using a recipe thats over fifty years old.


Oh yes! Home made cookies and pie! MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm. That's the good stuff.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> If you want to end up being impregnated or being unvirgintized by a stranger, then go ahead.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> If you want to end up being impregnated or being unvirgintized by a stranger, then go ahead.


Lol! It can't be that bad!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> If you want to end up being impregnated or being unvirgintized by a stranger, then go ahead.


I hate to even say this, but one of the best lovers I ever had was a perfect stranger I met in traffic on the way home from work when I was 21. He made me feel like I had never felt before. Yes, it was a guy! I just remembered his name, Kevin. Me and my wife were just discussing him last night. I lived a lot when I was younger. Wasn't afraid to try anything. And it was not all good, but some of it was really really good.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I hate to even say this, but one of the best lovers I ever had was a perfect stranger I met in traffic on the way home from work when I was 21. He made me feel like I had never felt before. Yes, it was a guy! I just remembered his name, Kevin. Me and my wife were just discussing him last night. I lived a lot when I was younger. Wasn't afraid to try anything. And it was not all good, but some of it was really really good.



Niiiice


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Niiiice


It was very nice!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Of yeah! Here, have a danish!!


Noms it


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 24, 2016)

forums.furaffinity.net: Solaris Discord Gaming Group... I'll leave this here..


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> <insert picture here>


We all know that by the time you turn 18, something will happen where you get so pissed off at someone you're arguing with online (again), you'll meet them at a con,  argue more and talk about how much you hate each other's guts, make out when the tension rises, get unvirgintized, marry yourself to the person you hate the most, have children(either through impregnation or adoption), get divorced, and your partner will keep your kids. Then you'll live in the dumps until you decide to marry a homeless person and live the rest of your days in a wooden hut in France. 

Oh and this all happens over the course of 1 year.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> We all know that by the time you turn 18, something will happen where you get so pissed off at someone you're arguing with online (again), you'll meet them at a con,  argue more and talk about how much you hate each other's guts, make out when the tension rises, get unvirgintized, marry yourself to the person you hate the most, have children(either through impregnation or adoption), get divorced, and your partner will keep your kids. Then you'll live in the dumps until you decide to marry a homeless person and live the rest of your days in a wooden hut in France.
> 
> Oh and this all happens over the course of 1 year.


piss?


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> piss?


You know "pissed". Slang for getting very angry or annoyed.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You know "pissed". Slang for getting very angry or annoyed.


Better to be pissed on than pissed off


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You know "pissed". Slang for getting very angry or annoyed.


Yes, I know that. I just didn't know how to respond to that, so I just said "piss?"


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 24, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Better to be pissed on than pissed off


 I'm sure the homeless person he meets will get him pissed on.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yes, I know that. I just didn't know how to respond to that, so I just said "piss?"


It's good to know that when in doubt, you'll just piss on the face of your enemies.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's good to know that when in doubt, you'll just piss on the face of your enemies.


They'd probably need it, considering I'm not against throwing jellyfish at people who bother me.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 24, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> considering I'm not against throwing jellyfish at people who bother me.


wut


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> wut


He got them from the Illegal Aliens and Seafish Aquarium and Pawnshop, sister company to the Illegal Weapons Emporium and Casino.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> He got them from the Illegal Aliens and Seafish Aquarium and Pawnshop, sister company to the Illegal Weapons Emporium and Casino.


Its what you throw when youre on the beach and your sack of rabid cats is empty


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 28, 2016)

souls taste like cookies.
^O^


----------



## MEDS (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a twitter!

That fox thing (@MEDSantics) | Twitter


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> souls taste like cookies.
> ^O^


Have a cookie Aaron!!


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have a cookie Aaron!!


my mum made me delete my furaffinity account and and long story short, i will come back (Hopefully) as Felix whitepaw.

byeeeeeeeeeeeee
cya later
i hope


----------



## Skylge (Sep 28, 2016)

Well..parents are your first drivers license to the internet  

and now I see what's behind the "pending deletion", had me puzzled for a sec.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 28, 2016)

Pumpernickel


----------



## Jarren (Sep 28, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Pumpernickel


Naan


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Pumpernickel


Wheat


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Would you like a danish? I could give you one....


Watch it!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nummy is good right? I ate so many danishes last night I hurt my back! Lol


Sshhhhhh!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wifes danishes are the best!


See you're a goob!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Americans love sugar. Give me some sugar!!!!! Unless we're not really discussing "sweet treats".


Duh.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm famous.. In my mind.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Oh yes! Home made cookies and pie! MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm. That's the good stuff.


Okami is lucky that I'm a good baker.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Better to be pissed on than pissed off


(Just to clarify, there is no R Kelly stuff going on around here.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Watch it!


Watch this danish being eaten???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Sshhhhhh!


Did you hear something?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami is lucky that I'm a good baker.


She really is!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watch this danish being eaten???


Whenever I can. And I do rather enjoy watching you while you eat a particular danish.


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Sep 29, 2016)

Im back o:


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome back haha


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> Im back o:




We missed you. The entire site has been at collapse since you left.. No.. The entire fucking fandom! Please! I beg you! Never leave! My lack of a life depends on it! Please!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2016)

You have the two gods Ra and Anubis. Best way to distract them?

Ra: Have some bird seeds handy.
Anubis: Wiggle a bone infront of him.

Pic somewhat related.

Then there's Isis. Not sure how to distract her, to be honest. A dirty kitchen maybe? Some children in distress? 2nd pic related.


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You have the two gods Ra and Anubis. Best way to distract them?
> 
> Ra: Have some bird seeds handy.
> Anubis: Wiggle a bone infront of him.
> ...


Going by legends, chopping her husband up is a good way to go about it. Might be a little messy though... And then you've got the other angry birdman to deal with, Horus.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Where do furries think they get it from?


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Going by legends, chopping her husband up is a good way to go about it. Might be a little messy though... And then you've got the other angry birdman to deal with, Horus.


Aaaand we have that one person who missed the joke.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Aaaand we have that one person who missed the joke.




Give her a chance. She is right..


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> (Just to clarify, there is no R Kelly stuff going on around here.)


As long as everyone is a consenting adult, it's cool.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 29, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> As long as everyone is a consenting adult, it's cool.


I've been peed on, by accident, before.  It's not really my thing xD


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Aaaand we have that one person who missed the joke.


Oh well, I'm a tired fuzzbutt... Leave me be


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Oh well, I'm a tired fuzzbutt... Leave me be


Awww. I have an incredibly comfortable pillow you can borrow. :3


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 29, 2016)

Fuckin starting to hate these JROTC kids thinking they're in the damn military and shit. Like, stfu, you're not a damn war hero.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I've been peed on, by accident, before.  It's not really my thing xD


Haha!!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Fuckin starting to hate these JROTC kids thinking they're in the damn military and shit. Like, stfu, you're not a damn war hero.


JROTC was a fun class :x


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Haha!!


I'm just thankful that it didn't smell like pee..


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I'm just thankful that it didn't smell like pee..


Glad to hear it didn't, but how does pee not smell like pee?


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Glad to hear it didn't, but how does pee not smell like pee?



You mix the 99% perfumes with the 1% piss. That could work.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Glad to hear it didn't, but how does pee not smell like pee?


probably because it was after sex pee, and had mostly cum in it?  And he was a healthy eater? (Sorry..there was no other way to explain XD)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> probably because it was after sex pee, and had mostly cum in it?  And he was a healthy eater? (Sorry..there was no other way to explain XD)




Holy shit. That took a turn.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Holy shit. That took a turn.


But was it a good turn?


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But was it a good turn?



Yes.. Yes it was. I like to hear sex stories from people I don't know. It's fantastic!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Yes.. Yes it was. I like to hear sex stories from people I don't know. It's fantastic!


I like to watch people I don't know have sex.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Holy shit. That took a turn.


BIG turn...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyways, I got bored again. So I spewed shit from my ass again.
At least I finished it...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Yes.. Yes it was. I like to hear sex stories from people I don't know. It's fantastic!


Some people are into waterworks.. For me I didn't want to continue after that xD


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Some people are into waterworks.. For me I didn't want to continue after that xD




So gross. XD Yeah. I feel ya. I wouldn't either.


----------



## swooz (Sep 30, 2016)

I just remembered what a badass my granddad is. And then I remembered I have his genetics.  If I grow to be 70, I'd netter look like him. c:¦

Fuckin beard


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Time to design my own car.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Time to design my own car.



100% electric?


----------



## Jarren (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Time to design my own car.


Kit car, or completely custom built?


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Kit car, or completely custom built?




A concept that I will have custom made in the future if I can afford it.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

It is time for me to find my own kind. Jackal's and any Egyptian fursona's. And then claim the throne as God Pharaoh!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> It is time for me to find my own kind. Jackal's and any Egyptian fursona's. And then claim the throne as God Pharaoh!


I'm not very good at bowing. So sorry great lord.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm not very good at bowing. So sorry great lord.


Old knees


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm not very good at bowing. So sorry great lord.



Don't worry about it. I'm a chill pharaoh...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Don't worry about it. I'm a chill pharaoh...


I could probably do a male curtsy though. Or I can just tske my hat off in a flourishy manner and bow like an old pirate courtier.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I could probably do a male curtsy though. Or I can just tske my hat off in a flourishy manner and bow like an old pirate courtier.




Yes! That is much better! The whole knee's thing is too much.. The only people who get on their knee's for me are doing it for more effective reasons............


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Yes! That is much better! The whole knee's thing is too much.. The only people who get on their knee's for me are doing it for more effective reasons............


I can relate.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can relate.




And what if I'm on my knee's as Pharaoh. No no no, that simply will not do if the bow of respect was such... No no nooo. If I want to be on my knee's for reasons.. I want it to be just for those reasons.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> And what if I'm on my knee's as Pharaoh. No no no, that simply will not do if the bow of respect was such... No no nooo. If I want to be on my knee's for reasons.. I want it to be just for those reasons.


That is deep ,old one. Really...really...deep.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That is deep ,old one. Really...really...deep.




I've gone deep before.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I've gone deep before.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I've gone deep before.


You are Osiris after all.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You are Osiris after all.



That's like.. my step dad, bro. I'm Anubis.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> That's like.. my step dad, bro. I'm Anubis.


Damnit!!! I had it right the first time but edited because I thought I had your name wrong!!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Damnit!!! I had it right the first time but edited because I thought I had your name wrong!!




Osiris-son.. An adopted last name from last names Norse god's used. Thor Odinson for example.. The father's first name and son together.. Because why not..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Osiris-son.. An adopted last name from last names Norse god's used. Thor Odinson for example.. The father's first name and son together.. Because why not..


When you're my age, allthetimers sucks.(that is where you forget shit all the time, especially peoples names)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> When you're my age, allthetimers sucks.(that is where you forget shit all the time, especially peoples names)




THOUSANDS OF YEARS OLD!!!!!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> THOUSANDS OF YEARS OLD!!!!!!


ur like 12


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> When you're my age, allthetimers sucks.(that is where you forget shit all the time, especially peoples names)



Lol. I already do forget people's names.. Alot. I think I'll have it worse than you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> THOUSANDS OF YEARS OLD!!!!!!


You seem to be doing ok for being an old fart like myself. Bet your back never hurts. God!!! To be a GOD!!!!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ur like 12



I wouldn't mind being 12 again. The things I would fix in my life before they happen. All the worst shit happened after 14.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ur like 12


Lol. I thinks he's a lil older than 12!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> All the worst shit happened after 14.


explosive diarrhea? Geezus, that's horrible.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ur like 12


Hey Larry!!!! Welcome to the party!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Larry!!!! Welcome to the party!!


*looks around* There's no Clorox. This party sucks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I wouldn't mind being 12 again. The things I would fix in my life before they happen. All the worst shit happened after 14.


Funny. Most of my worst shit happened before 14. I was an early bloomer, forced unfortunately.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> explosive diarrhea? Geezus, that's horrible.



All the shits, man. All the shits.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Funny. Most of my worst shit happened before 14. I was an early bloomer, forced unfortunately.



That sucks. Sounds awful. Unfair.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> *looks around* There's no Clorox. This party sucks.


Clorox is for sissies! Here! Have some RUM!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> That sucks. Sounds awful. Unfair.


I wouldn't change any of it. It made me who I am.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Clorox is for sissies! Here! Have some RUM!!!


Clorox is for those who approve 9/11



































that......that was a joke...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Clorox is for those who approve 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gather. But the Rum was not!


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 30, 2016)

Who needs clorox when you have cheaper, generic bleach


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Clorox is for those who approve 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I agree. If you approve of what happened on thst terrible day the by all means, PLEASE, drink some bleach.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Who needs clorox when you have cheaper, generic bleach


Clorox tastes better than that off brand crap.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Clorox tastes better than that off brand crap.


Just put some coca cola or vanilla flavoring in the off brand. Makes the medicine go down.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Who needs clorox when you have cheaper, generic bleach


Wal Mart brand is like three dollars cheaper than Clorox.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wal Mart brand is like three dollars cheaper than Clorox.


I need Clorox though. The real shit, dude.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wal Mart brand is like three dollars cheaper than Clorox.


Shame my town's walmart is in the shadyass ghetto shank-you-in-the-arm-if-you-look-at-someone-funny part of town.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I need Clorox though. The real shit, dude.


Sailor Jerrys is better. Makes you feel good, and doesn't kill you horribly.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Shame my town's walmart is in the shadyass ghetto shank-you-in-the-arm-if-you-look-at-someone-funny part of town.


That is the funniest shit I have seen in a long time!!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That is the funniest shit I have seen in a long time!!!


It's the truth tho man. North side of town is fishy af. Not so sure about the air force base half of the town, I don't really go there. But like, the town-town is wierd.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Shame my town's walmart is in the shadyass ghetto shank-you-in-the-arm-if-you-look-at-someone-funny part of town.



We must be in the same town.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

Aliens confirmed.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 1, 2016)

At my first anime convention!  Seen some fellow Furries  only talked to one because I commissioned a tail off of, but I'm just happy to see others haha Loving it!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> At my first anime convention!  Seen some fellow Furries  only talked to one because I commissioned a tail off of, but I'm just happy to see others haha Loving it!




I wish I could go to one... Someday.. Someday.. But I wont go without a suit!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I wish I could go to one... Someday.. Someday.. But I wont go without a suit!


I wouldn't mind a partial suit one day xD Seen some good quality suits there.  Even seen Khajiits


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I wouldn't mind a partial suit one day xD Seen some good quality suits there.  Even seen Khajiits



Thats awesome! " Khajiit's has wears... if you have coin" 

When I get a suit.. I am going to get real detailed with it. I am going to make sure it is tough too. A whole Anubis suit that will be tight around my body to show the anatomy of myself pop.. Except the legs. Those will have that animal look, and make me a little bit taller. The suit will be reinforced, and it will have a couple of holes to open up in case of the need to use the bathroom. I'll hook up a water filtration undersuit beneath it to keep my body cool. I'll create my own padding, and armor for the awesome badass look, and Line-X spray each plate. It's bullet proof, so if someone decides to go to the convention and start randomly shooting everyone ( because that actually happens often.).


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Oct 1, 2016)

I really hate thunder hope it stops soon


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Thats awesome! " Khajiit's has wears... if you have coin"
> 
> When I get a suit.. I am going to get real detailed with it. I am going to make sure it is tough too. A whole Anubis suit that will be tight around my body to show the anatomy of myself pop.. Except the legs. Those will have that animal look, and make me a little bit taller. The suit will be reinforced, and it will have a couple of holes to open up in case of the need to use the bathroom. I'll hook up a water filtration undersuit beneath it to keep my body cool. I'll create my own padding, and armor for the awesome badass look, and Line-X spray each plate. It's bullet proof, so if someone decides to go to the convention and start randomly shooting everyone ( because that actually happens often.).


Sounds really pricy but cool xD


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Sounds really pricy but cool xD



Indeed. But you know what? It would be worth it.. to me.. Because someday.. I'll make millions..


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Indeed. But you know what? It would be worth it.. to me.. Because someday.. I'll make millions..


how...*world domination...?*


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> how...*world domination...?*



If that were the case.. I'd say billions.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> If that were the case.. I'd say billions.


nope, it would be trillions upon trillions.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Indeed. But you know what? It would be worth it.. to me.. Because someday.. I'll make millions..


When ya do, I want pics!  And maybe I'll even decide to be a worshiper ;3


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> When ya do, I want pics!  And maybe I'll even decide to be a worshiper ;3



Deal!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi everybody! Haven't been able to post all day because of reply restrictions. So how is everyone?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi everybody! Haven't been able to post all day because of reply restrictions. So how is everyone?


I've had that happen once xD I'm amazing :3


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi everybody! Haven't been able to post all day because of reply restrictions. So how is everyone?




Thats been happening to me a lot. It's stupid.. Why are they a thing?


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 2, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Thats been happening to me a lot. It's stupid.. Why are they a thing?


It keeps happening to Okami, to the point it's become a real annoyance. And becoming more frequent. 

I haven't been hit w/ it yet. (Knock on wood)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 2, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Thats been happening to me a lot. It's stupid.. Why are they a thing?


Idk. But i do know it sucks.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Idk. But i do know it sucks.


Hahaha! I know how many times it took you to write that! Hahaha!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 2, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It keeps happening to Okami, to the point it's become a real annoyance. And becoming more frequent.
> 
> I haven't been hit w/ it yet. (Knock on wood)




It's why I wont role play on this site.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 2, 2016)

Bluh never feels like there's restrictions thrown on forum spambots tho.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 2, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> It's why I wont role play on this site.


We don't RP, but he likes to comment. Alot.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 2, 2016)

You have to comment a lot, in a short amount of time, for it to happen xD


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You have to comment a lot, in a short amount of time, for it to happen xD



What can I say. Everyone here keeps me busy. And I'm new.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 2, 2016)

I finished the original Star Trek series on Thursday and the animated series tonight. Tomorrow I will likely see the motion picture. I'll probably marathon movies 2-4 later in the week since it's a trilogy. I'm looking forward to Wrath of Kahn since everyone says it's the best film in the franchise.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> and the animated series tonight.








The first image that came to mind when you said that.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> The first image that came to mind when you said that.


I laughed at that. I took a picture of it. The episode with the love potion was also hilarious.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I finished the original Star Trek series on Thursday and the animated series tonight. Tomorrow I will likely see the motion picture. I'll probably marathon movies 2-4 later in the week since it's a trilogy. I'm looking forward to Wrath of Kahn since everyone says it's the best film in the franchise.


and yet you have a darth vader avatar...


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 2, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> and yet you have a darth vader avatar...


You're allowed to like both. We do.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 2, 2016)

I know


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 2, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> and yet you have a darth vader avatar...


That's cause he's a major Star Wars fan first ;P


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 2, 2016)

it's free real estate


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> That's cause he's a major Star Wars fan first ;P


I've only gotten into Star Trek as of recently so I don't know what anyone's expecting.  And some time I'll probably post photos showing my current Star Wars novel collection. There's more books there than  most people ever read in their entire lives and most of it was done over a course of 11 months in addition to almost every single Star Wars comic in existence.

I also had more time than I thought. I got through the first four Star Trek films today. I'll probably see the Final Frontier on Friday unless I get some more time during the week.

My current ranking out of the first 4 films from best to worst.
The Wrath of Khan
The Voyage Home
The Search for Spock
The Motion Picture


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 3, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> it's free real estate


Your life isn't free real estate so pay up.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 3, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I've only gotten into Star Trek as of recently so I don't know what anyone's expecting.  And some time I'll probably post photos showing my current Star Wars novel collection. There's more books there than  most people ever read in their entire lives and most of it was done over a course of 11 months in addition to almost every single Star Wars comic in existence.
> 
> I also had more time than I thought. I got through the first four Star Trek films today. I'll probably see the Final Frontier on Friday unless I get some more time during the week.
> 
> ...


Haha Aye, you defiantly read a lot more than anyone I know xD and I have known some active readers.  

I haven't seen the new Star Trek yet.  I need too haha


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 3, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I've only gotten into Star Trek as of recently so I don't know what anyone's expecting.  And some time I'll probably post photos showing my current Star Wars novel collection. There's more books there than  most people ever read in their entire lives and most of it was done over a course of 11 months in addition to almost every single Star Wars comic in existence.
> 
> I also had more time than I thought. I got through the first four Star Trek films today. I'll probably see the Final Frontier on Friday unless I get some more time during the week.
> 
> ...


Nice. Okami has about 90% of the SW books. (Our daughter is even named from there.) Hate that the latest movies won't be following that story line, but as long as they hold true to the heart, we're ok with it. 

And the older ST movies are good, (they're some of Okami's faves), but I actually prefer the newest ones (with Chris Pine as Captain Kirk), they managed to make the twist in the story work, and the action scenes are alot more intense.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 3, 2016)

And I'm officially going to FWA!


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Haha Aye, you defiantly read a lot more than anyone I know xD and I have known some active readers.
> 
> I haven't seen the new Star Trek yet.  I need too haha


Here's the guide I've been using. It includes just about everything, but the newest film. I actually did see the first reboot film years ago, but I don't remember much about it and will see it again. I'm going by order of release. 

vidthekid.info: Star Trek Viewing Order


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 3, 2016)

MEDS said:


> And I'm officially going to FWA!


Pardon my French, but "que?"


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 3, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Your life isn't free real estate so pay up.


lol, wut?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 3, 2016)

Spoiler: dude









NECK
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHADLFJKALJFGAOJDGOAOPKASDGPKASDPGKPAGAKGD[PAKDPG[AKOGD[P


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 3, 2016)

...


----------



## MEDS (Oct 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Pardon my French, but "que?"


Furry weekend Atlanta


----------



## Jarren (Oct 3, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Spoiler: dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry, are you okay? Forget to take something today? Should we call someone?


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 3, 2016)

And of course I also had some free time to watch The Final Frontier. It's not the best nor is it the worst film so far. I still rank it above The Motion Picture. I would consider The Motion Picture a better film if the pacing was better.
 Since I'm going by order of release, I'll see The Undiscovered Country after the first four season of The Next Generation.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 3, 2016)

Today, I discovered the source of stupidity.. Where it all channels from.. Right here, in FA forums...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 4, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Today, I discovered the source of stupidity.. Where it all channels from.. Right here, in FA forums...


What happened now?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 4, 2016)

Someone here may enjoy this hehe


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> What happened now?



There's a strange discussion on religion somewhere on the forums. I posted my speculations, and this goon took it far out of context, and it looked like he took offense to it because I forgot to mention a specific religion.. And a whole bunch of other crap.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> What happened now?




Hahahahaha! XD That's clever!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 4, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> There's a strange discussion on religion somewhere on the forums. I posted my speculations, and this goon took it far out of context, and it looked like he took offense to it because I forgot to mention a specific religion.. And a whole bunch of other crap.


Religious topics will do that haha


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Religious topics will do that haha




Well, yeah. Even the topic itself was stupid.. I don't know why I commented on it.. But I had cool theory... I had to like.. share it.. XP


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 4, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Well, yeah. Even the topic itself was stupid.. I don't know why I commented on it.. But I had cool theory... I had to like.. share it.. XP


I just went and read some of that and my God wtf xD Sounds like a very angry kid


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I just went and read some of that and my God wtf xD Sounds like a very angry kid



I know, right!? Like, holy shit! You could even walk down the street, and that would offend him somehow.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 4, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I know, right!? Like, holy shit! You could even walk down the street, and that would offend him somehow.


So it would seem xD


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

https://imgur.com/DryAQzt


Here's like.. a blackhole I drew randomly.. Because idk.


----------



## Synthex (Oct 4, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> https://imgur.com/DryAQzt
> 
> 
> Here's like.. a blackhole I drew randomly.. Because idk.


GIANT WEIRD SPACE EYE! -flops-


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 4, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> https://imgur.com/DryAQzt
> 
> 
> Here's like.. a blackhole I drew randomly.. Because idk.


Is nice black hole. I'll resist the urge to touch ^^


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 4, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Larry, are you okay? Forget to take something today? Should we call someone?


Too many fuckheads are doing that shit at school, it's hilarious.
I got bored and high on sharpie, so I decided to neck some people.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Too many fuckheads are doing that shit at school, it's hilarious.
> I got bored and high on sharpie, so I decided to neck some people.


Necking? What are you, a giraffe?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 4, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Necking? What are you, a giraffe?


Clearly you're not up to date with the latest fuc boi shit urban dictionary slang horseshit q tips thing in the ear thingy.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 4, 2016)

meme


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 5, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Too many fuckheads are doing that shit at school, it's hilarious.
> I got bored and high on sharpie, so I decided to neck some people.


It's high school. I got tired of teenagers (the immature ones) as soon as I got into high school. Just learn to deal with it. Just do what you can and hold on until you're done. Be ready for the Junior year which will be one of the hardest years of your life (probably) and senior year, a relaxing a school year (only if you don't take a bunch of advanced classes) then you'll be at a college which will be much better and you'll be able to choice professors which are good and sound like the ones you're comfortable with. That is unless you're my apprentice. Then I will Force Choke you. Thrawn could have one of his bodyguards slit your throat for the failure unless the failure is not yours, but will spare you're imaginative. Maybe I'll just get Khan to get some insects in your ear to control you. Khan and I are drinking buddies. We have often laugh at the people who debate between which is better.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 5, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> https://imgur.com/DryAQzt
> 
> 
> Here's like.. a blackhole I drew randomly.. Because idk.


MURRRRPPPHHHH


----------



## Synthie (Oct 5, 2016)

hey everyfur! its nice to meet you all! ^_^


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's high school. I got tired of teenagers (the immature ones) as soon as I got into high school. Just learn to deal with it. Just do what you can and hold on until you're done. Be ready for the Junior year which will be one of the hardest years of your life (probably) and senior year, a relaxing a school year (only if you don't take a bunch of advanced classes) then you'll be at a college which will be much better and you'll be able to choice professors which are good and sound like the ones you're comfortable with. That is unless you're my apprentice. Then I will Force Choke you. Thrawn could have one of his bodyguards slit your throat for the failure unless the failure is not yours, but will spare you're imaginative. Maybe I'll just get Khan to get some insects in your ear to control you. Khan and I are drinking buddies. We have often laugh at the people who debate between which is better.


ouch


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 5, 2016)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey everyfur! its nice to meet you all! ^_^


Allo o/ Welcome to the chat and the site.



TidesofFate said:


> It's high school. I got tired of teenagers (the immature ones) as soon as I got into high school. Just learn to deal with it. Just do what you can and hold on until you're done. Be ready for the Junior year which will be one of the hardest years of your life (probably) and senior year, a relaxing a school year (only if you don't take a bunch of advanced classes) then you'll be at a college which will be much better and you'll be able to choice professors which are good and sound like the ones you're comfortable with. That is unless you're my apprentice. Then I will Force Choke you. Thrawn could have one of his bodyguards slit your throat for the failure unless the failure is not yours, but will spare you're imaginative. Maybe I'll just get Khan to get some insects in your ear to control you. Khan and I are drinking buddies. We have often laugh at the people who debate between which is better.



Soooo many different canon references dude, little much to take in


----------



## Synthie (Oct 5, 2016)

thanks! ^_^  is nice to be here! .. so, what do you fur like to talk about round here? apart from just general chat of course X3


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 5, 2016)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey everyfur! its nice to meet you all! ^_^



Hello there.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 5, 2016)

hi! X3    I have to ask, are you furs very cuddly?


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 5, 2016)

They like to talk about giant space dicks I've heard.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 5, 2016)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi! X3    I have to ask, are you furs very cuddly?



I can be..  



BritWolf said:


> They like to talk about giant space dicks I've heard.



They are coming! The invasion!!! Protect yourselves!


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 5, 2016)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi! X3    I have to ask, are you furs very cuddly?


We like to post wierd shit, hug people and general make a nuisance of ourselves. And goddamn yes we're cuddly!


----------



## Synthie (Oct 5, 2016)

good!!  synthie wuv cuddles!!!!  Anyfur want one? *opens arms for hug, wagging tail* ^_^


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 5, 2016)

me wants cuddles
*smiles*


----------



## Synthie (Oct 5, 2016)

*runs over and gives aaron a friendly hug*


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 5, 2016)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> good!!  synthie wuv cuddles!!!!  Anyfur want one? *opens arms for hug, wagging tail* ^_^


I don't give hugs. I give shrugs.

Have a shrug.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 5, 2016)

meh... XP


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's high school. I got tired of teenagers (the immature ones) as soon as I got into high school.


Good god, you were one of "those."


TidesofFate said:


> Just learn to deal with it. Just do what you can and hold on until you're done.


What in the fuck? I said it was hilarious. Not that it was the most annoying fucking thing in the world.


TidesofFate said:


> That is unless you're my apprentice. Then I will Force Choke you. Thrawn could have one of his bodyguards slit your throat for the failure unless the failure is not yours, but will spare you're imaginative. Maybe I'll just get Khan to get some insects in your ear to control you. Khan and I are drinking buddies. We have often laugh at the people who debate between which is better.


Sorry, but you just went weeaboo trash on me and I have not fucking clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's high school. I got tired of teenagers (the immature ones) as soon as I got into high school. Just learn to deal with it. Just do what you can and hold on until you're done. Be ready for the Junior year which will be one of the hardest years of your life (probably) and senior year, a relaxing a school year (only if you don't take a bunch of advanced classes) then you'll be at a college which will be much better and you'll be able to choice professors which are good and sound like the ones you're comfortable with. That is unless you're my apprentice. Then I will Force Choke you. Thrawn could have one of his bodyguards slit your throat for the failure unless the failure is not yours, but will spare you're imaginative. Maybe I'll just get Khan to get some insects in your ear to control you. Khan and I are drinking buddies. We have often laugh at the people who debate between which is better.


Wow! What a rant!! I liked it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 5, 2016)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi! X3    I have to ask, are you furs very cuddly?


In my case you will have to tie me up to a chair so I can't move at all, otherwise I won't cuddle. At all. 

If you want something as simple as a hug you must force it, pretty much.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 5, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Good god, you were one of "those."
> 
> What in the fuck? I said it was hilarious. Not that it was the most annoying fucking thing in the world.
> 
> Sorry, but you just went weeaboo trash on me and I have not fucking clue what you're talking about.


One of those what? I have no problem with teenagers, just the really immature ones and I only spent time around people who I consider to be smart and not immature for their age which was a pretty good number. There was 2000 kids there, there's bound to be a decent number of people who don't act like little kids.
I read that late night and even though I do spend a lot of time doing fun stuff, I spend a lot of other time doing a lot of work in college.

You also don't even know what "weaboo" means as do most people who use it. Weaboos are people who denounce their non-Japanese heritage, obsessed with the culture, think Japan is the best thing in the world, and thinks they can learn Japanese just through watching anime and manga in Japanese.  I know you were just trying to describe me as being a nerd, but if you're going to use a word, just use it


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> One of those what? I have no problem with teenagers, just the really immature ones and I only spent time around people who I consider to be smart and not immature for their age which was a pretty good number.


One of those stuck up special snowflakes that have like 3 friends that are extremely boring to be around. That is what I meant.


TidesofFate said:


> but if you're going to use a word, just use it


That's why I said weeaboo trash.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I only spent time around people who I consider to be smart and not immature for their age which was a pretty good number.


My point exactly. You were one of "those" dudes.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 5, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> My point exactly. You were one of "those" dudes.


I actually had a lot of friends and I socialized with a lot people. I was very popular among classmates and the sports teams I was in(cross country and Track). Most of the friends I made didn't even have a lot of the same interests I did. That's maybe about 20 percent of them. Finding a good amount of smart people in a 2000 student body school isn't hard. I'm not saying people who got straight As or geniuses, just people who are smart in some way or they're reasonable mature.

I'm not one of "those" dudes at all. It just makes sense to be surrounded by smart and mature people. You don't want people who act like elementary school kids do you? Of course you don't. Your deduction is wrong, but you're probably going to continue to try and find ways to say otherwise or you'll learn not to make such presumptuous assumptions next time.

Just because you think you know someone from internet comments, doesn't mean you actually know. Notice how I haven't stated any of my assumptions about you. That's because I don't know you from anything except for the forum comments you have made. There's a whole other side of you that you don't show to anyone here. The same goes for everyone else.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Your deduction is wrong, but you're probably going to continue to try and find ways to say otherwise or you'll realize that you assuming things without enough information is stupid.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!! ALL I FUCKING DID WAS SOME POPULAR THING PEOPLE ARE DOING AT MY SCHOOL! And here you are fucking scolding me and basically calling me a stupid immature kid.


TidesofFate said:


> I actually had a lot of friends and I socialized with a lot people.


By the way you're acting, I call 100% bullshit on that.


TidesofFate said:


> I'm not one of "those" dudes at all.


Yes you fuckin are. DO YOU NOT SEE ALL OF YOUR GOD DAMN REPLIES?!?!? Sorry I don't live up to your fucking "special" standards, jackass.

You're the one that fucking came at me with all of your "I have no time for immature stupid fucks" and "I had many friends and straight As" bullshit.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 5, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!! ALL I FUCKING DID WAS SOME POPULAR THING PEOPLE ARE DOING AT MY SCHOOL! And here you are fucking scolding me and basically calling me a stupid immature kid.
> 
> By the way you're acting, I call 100% bullshit on that.
> 
> ...




Oh boy. Somebody's mad. I didn't call you immature at all. I'm going to address your errors. I didn't say you were an idiot at all. You assumed that yourself. I'm sure that you're a smart person and that you're more than what you post.

I said that I just didn't hang out with people who had straight As. Did you not see " I'm not saying people who got straight As or geniuses,". In fact, most of them didn't have straight As. I didn't have straight As. Still think I'm one of those people? Most of them weren't in honors classes. I wasn't in any honors or AP classes. Okay then.

The sport actually wasn't popular. Nobody cared about it. All the attention was on Basketball and Football. I was never that good either. The reason why people liked me was because I socialized a lot and was nice to everyone. I only got into the sports so I could stay in shape. What? You think  being here means I have friends in real life? I spend more time with my friends in real life than I do internet friends. Do I have to record my life for verification?

So far the only person who's being condescending is you. You're saying that I'm acting, how do you know that? How do I know you're not acting and just someone who's trying to be amused? See how your deduction makes no sense? All I am doing is pointing out your mistakes. Everyone makes mistakes. Is it that hard to say "My bad" and move on?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Is it that hard to say "My bad" and move on?


I just really don't understand why you even came at me in the first place.
That's why I'm a bit pissed. You were basically calling me stupid and immature, which you were implying that I was, all because I got bored and wanted to do something that everyone's doing at my school.


TidesofFate said:


> I said that I just didn't hang out with people who had straight As.


I didn't say you did. I said that YOU had straight As.
But then you say that you didn't have a 4.0 after that...


TidesofFate said:


> Still think I'm one of those people?


Yeah, kind of. You've been pretty damn stuck up this whole time.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I just really don't understand why you even came at me in the first place.
> That's why I'm a bit pissed. You were basically calling me stupid and immature, which you were implying that I was, all because I got bored and wanted to do something that everyone's doing at my school.
> 
> I didn't say you did. I said that YOU had straight As.
> ...


You know what I meant with that straight A comment. I don't even have straight As now and I don't think I will. I don't care about my GPA. I just want to pass.

I am not calling you immature. Urgh. All I did was read your comment incorrectly thinking that you were talking about being tired of people in school then correct you on your usage of weeaboo. You're the one who started being aggressive because you think I was calling you immature. All of you've been saying is just assuming you know me and I'm pointing out that making assumptions about people over the internet is stupid and that you should know not to do that next time. You've been aggressively coming at me and being quite rude this entire time while I've been polite.


You can still believe I'm stuck up and I don't care. If you don't get it at this point then I won't continue to discuss this with you because doing so would be futile. I'm not here to look for approval from people I will never meet in real life. If you try to provoke me into replying to you then I will ignore it.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 6, 2016)

Kiss and make up...


I'm drawing a pirate horse fursona.. Wish me luck.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You know what I meant with that straight A comment. I don't even have straight As now and I don't think I will. I don't care about my GPA. I just want to pass.
> 
> I am not calling you immature. Urgh. All I did was read your comment incorrectly thinking that you were talking about being tired of people in school then correct you on your incorrect usage of weeaboo. You're the one who started being aggressive because you think I was calling you immature. All of you've been saying is just assuming you know me and I'm pointing out that making assumptions about people over the internet is stupid and that you should know not to do that next time. You've been aggressively coming at me and being quite rude this entire time while I've been polite.
> 
> ...


Okay then, dude. Guess this was a misunderstanding pile of horseshit then. Sorry if I was aggressive. Sorry for annoying you. Sorry for dragging this on. Sorry for being an asshole. Sorry for calling you weeaboo trash. Sorry if I "offended" you in any way. Sorry for saying sorry so much.
Stuck up people are fucking annoying, that's another reason I got pissed off.
I just want to go to bed now.















might be a litte high on sharpie


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Okay then, dude. Guess this was a misunderstanding pile of horseshit then. Sorry if I was aggressive. Sorry for annoying you. Sorry for dragging this on. Sorry for being an asshole. Sorry for calling you weeaboo trash. Sorry if I "offended" you in any way. Sorry for saying sorry so much.
> Stuck up people are fucking annoying, that's another reason I got pissed off.
> I just want to go to bed now.
> 
> might be a litte high on sharpie


No hard feelings. I'm not offended. Just a bit annoyed since I'm very tired. I've made that mistake a few times before and I'm not proud of it either. I live with stuck up people and have to deal with them on a regular basis.




InpuOsirisson said:


> Kiss and make up...
> 
> 
> I'm drawing a pirate horse fursona.. Wish me luck.


Nah, I'm asexual and I'm probably going to be celibate for the rest of my life. I don't see myself divorcing myself from writing any time soon.  Even if my eyes aren't able to read well anymore, I'll just get people to help me and write outlines for other writers to do for me if I have to. Not even old age will keep me from writing in some way, shape, or form. I love it too much to give up on it.


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 6, 2016)

swooz said:


> No, she basically thinks the internet is the one thing keeping us from being the Cleavers.
> My computer's bein' thrown out tommorow, but I may be able to check in once in a while on something else. c:


TO THE LIBRARY! Or Kinko's or whatever.


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> The cleavers?


This freak show...


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 6, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> This freak show...


The fuck did I just watch?! XD


----------



## CrimsonGlaze (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi all


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 6, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> This freak show...


I wouldn't call it a 'freak show'.  It's just how old black and white shows were.  I used to watch on occasion haha.  I can't recall much about it, though.

Used to also watch, 'I Love Lucy', 'Bewitched' and 'Giligans Island' too.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I wouldn't call it a 'freak show'.  It's just how old black and white shows were.  I used to watch on occasion haha.  I can't recall much about it, though.
> 
> Used to also watch, 'I Love Lucy', 'Bewitched' and 'Giligans Island' too.


There's something nostalgic about watching the old tvland reruns, even if you didn't grow up with the shows.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 6, 2016)

Where my bitches at? :V


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 6, 2016)

Jarren said:


> There's something nostalgic about watching the old tvland reruns, even if you didn't grow up with the shows.


Aye there was xD I haven't watched any for years


----------



## Somnium (Oct 6, 2016)

oh well I just dropped out LOL. gg I lasted only 8 days. And now I have to wait for a whole another freaking year


----------



## Jarren (Oct 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh well I just dropped out LOL. gg I lasted only 8 days. And now I have to wait for a whole another freaking year


Dropped out of what? Trade school? College? Military boot camp? Your therapy sessions?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 6, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Dropped out of what? Trade school? College? Military boot camp? Your therapy sessions?



college of course. Didn't find the subject to be interesting at all


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Oct 6, 2016)

I wish I was better at telling people how I feel


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> I wish I was better at telling people how I feel


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Oct 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


that does not sound good at all


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> that does not sound good at all


Neither does your bitching.




(I'm so so sorry. I just had to say that. xD)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Neither does your bitching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Really?


tf's it to you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> tf's it to you?


Hi Larry! Great to see you! How you been?!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Larry! Great to see you! How you been?!


Wow. Completely bypassing what I said...


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Oct 7, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Neither does your bitching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um sorry


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 7, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> The fuck did I just watch?! XD


The intro to the original Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I wouldn't call it a 'freak show'.  It's just how old black and white shows were.  I used to watch on occasion haha.  I can't recall much about it, though.
> 
> Used to also watch, 'I Love Lucy', 'Bewitched' and 'Giligans Island' too.


I call it a freak show because it never existed. No one is that perfect. It never existed.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 7, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> um sorry


Don't take it seriously...


----------



## Synthex (Oct 8, 2016)

Guess who has the flu!






_please kill me_


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 8, 2016)

Burned my thumb pretty bad on a pan last night making grilled cheese.
Now I'm writing a murder mystery for someone in trade for some art.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 8, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Burned my thumb pretty bad on a pan last night making grilled cheese.
> Now I'm writing a murder mystery for someone in trade for some art.


That's a bit weir- Oh wait, that's right. You get easily triggered. My bad.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's a bit weir- Oh wait, that's right. You get easily triggered. My bad.


What?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 8, 2016)

So I started playing Pokémon Go, and I joined team instinct.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> So I started playing Pokémon Go, and I joined team instinct.


YES GOOD


um_pineapplez said:


> I joined team instinct.


_DOUBLE  G O O D_


----------



## Jarren (Oct 8, 2016)

Just got back from my friend's wedding. Everything went off without a hitch and (almost) everyone had a great time. But, of course, someone had to ruing the fun eventually. I basically had to carry a friend out of the venue after she broke up with her BF. Fun, fun, fun. Trying to keep this little tidbit out of sight and earshot of the new happy couple was a chore, but we managed it. :\

Apart from that, 10/10, would groomsman again.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 8, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Just got back from my friend's wedding.


good cake?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 8, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> good cake?


Excellent cake, good music, wonderful people, and plentiful booze.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 8, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Just got back from my friend's wedding. Everything went off without a hitch and (almost) everyone had a great time. But, of course, someone had to ruing the fun eventually. I basically had to carry a friend out of the venue after she broke up with her BF. Fun, fun, fun. Trying to keep this little tidbit out of sight and earshot of the new happy couple was a chore, but we managed it. :\
> 
> Apart from that, 10/10, would groomsman again.


Would groomsman. Does that mean you groomed a man?


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 9, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Just got back from my friend's wedding. Everything went off without a hitch and (almost) everyone had a great time. But, of course, someone had to ruing the fun eventually. I basically had to carry a friend out of the venue after she broke up with her BF. Fun, fun, fun. Trying to keep this little tidbit out of sight and earshot of the new happy couple was a chore, but we managed it. :\
> 
> Apart from that, 10/10, would groomsman again.


Good on you for controlling the situation so they could enjoy their special day :3


----------



## Synthex (Oct 9, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Just got back from my friend's wedding. Everything went off without a hitch and (almost) everyone had a great time. But, of course, someone had to ruing the fun eventually. I basically had to carry a friend out of the venue after she broke up with her BF. Fun, fun, fun. Trying to keep this little tidbit out of sight and earshot of the new happy couple was a chore, but we managed it. :\
> 
> Apart from that, 10/10, would groomsman again.


Wow, kudos to you for keeping it from ruining the happy couple's day. That takes effort.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 9, 2016)

I made a sarcastic post on Facebook about how female PC gamers don't exist. Some people took it way too seriously, lmao.

Of course they exist. My ex happens to be one.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 9, 2016)

I recently had to explain the difference between profile privacy and post privacy on Facebook.
It didn't take and I ended up getting double teamed.

I'm not ugly nor do I have a small penis.
I'm just unremarkably average.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 9, 2016)

Sometimes I really wish I weren't so stubborn about moving.

Living in the poorest, least intelligent and unhealthiest state in the nation is very depressing. Damn near everyone my age is either a heavy smoker, alcoholic, obese, or a combination of all three. Their top three interests usually consists of "Mud riding", getting shitfaced every weekend and whining about how they don't have any money but they'll gladly have 6 kids. There is no diversity around here. Your 2 choices are rednecks and thugs. Given the fact that I'm fairly healthy, bisexual, furry, autistic and independently successful I'm no doubt probably the strangest male in the entire state.

I haven't moved because of family reasons, my house is paid for and I don't exactly have a job lined up out of state. I'm not exactly interested in committing financial suicide at this time.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 9, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Sometimes I really wish I weren't so stubborn about moving.
> 
> Living in the poorest, least intelligent and unhealthiest state in the nation is very depressing. Damn near everyone my age is either a heavy smoker, alcoholic, obese, or a combination of all three. Their top three interests usually consists of "Mud riding", getting shitfaced every weekend and whining about how they don't have any money but they'll gladly have 6 kids. There is no diversity around here. Your 2 choices are rednecks and thugs. Given the fact that I'm fairly healthy, bisexual, furry, autistic and independently successful I'm no doubt probably the strangest male in the entire state.
> 
> I haven't moved because of family reasons, my house is paid for and I don't exactly have a job lined up out of state. I'm not exactly interested in committing financial suicide at this time.


You get a fuzzy hug from me


----------



## Stormi (Oct 9, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You get a fuzzy hug from me



I'm always open for hugs! -hugs back-  Thanks.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 9, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm always open for hugs! -hugs back-  Thanks.


I know exactly how all of this feels, since I had to go to high school in a similar area.
Now that I'm in a larger city near a university, I feel much more at home.


----------



## Tao (Oct 9, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Sometimes I really wish I weren't so stubborn about moving.
> 
> Living in the poorest, least intelligent and unhealthiest state in the nation is very depressing. Damn near everyone my age is either a heavy smoker, alcoholic, obese, or a combination of all three. Their top three interests usually consists of "Mud riding", getting shitfaced every weekend and whining about how they don't have any money but they'll gladly have 6 kids. There is no diversity around here. Your 2 choices are rednecks and thugs. Given the fact that I'm fairly healthy, bisexual, furry, autistic and independently successful I'm no doubt probably the strangest male in the entire state.
> 
> I haven't moved because of family reasons, my house is paid for and I don't exactly have a job lined up out of state. I'm not exactly interested in committing financial suicide at this time.



I feel you. I live in Alabama yet I can't bring myself to move away from the camo, sweet tea, and Lynard Skynard t-shirts.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm always open for hugs! -hugs back-  Thanks.


Can I haz hugs? I need some courage before I tell my parents I'm a furry.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Can I haz hugs? I need some courage before I tell my parents I'm a furry.


You get a hug too


----------



## Synthex (Oct 9, 2016)

If you're passing out virtual hugs, may I get one too? I've been sick for a week now with no end in sight.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 9, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Can I haz hugs? I need some courage before I tell my parents I'm a furry.



*hugs* We will miss you T_T


----------



## Stormi (Oct 9, 2016)

Tao said:


> I feel you. I live in Alabama yet I can't bring myself to move away from the camo, sweet tea, and Lynard Skynard t-shirts.



Omg, there's a gas station here that basically has their pumps covered in camouflage in a small town just north of me. It's so bizarre.

Also






I don't know why but "Pretty Cashier" is really funny to me, lol. This is the gas station I'm referring to. So if I'm ugly that means I can't be a cashier? Wat.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Somnium said:


> *hugs* We will miss you T_T


It's not like I'm actually leaving forever. I'm just gonna try to man up for once.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 9, 2016)

Synthex said:


> If you're passing out virtual hugs, may I get one too? I've been sick for a week now with no end in sight.


Also most definitely (fox hug)


----------



## Tao (Oct 9, 2016)

Man, I wish it was easier to find an artist is both a) An artstyle I like and b) taking commissions. There's so much out there I have no idea where to start.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 9, 2016)

Tao said:


> Man, I wish it was easier to find an artist is both a) An artstyle I like and b) taking commissions. There's so much out there I have no idea where to start.


Aint that the truth x_x


----------



## Stormi (Oct 9, 2016)

Tao said:


> Man, I wish it was easier to find an artist is both a) An artstyle I like and b) taking commissions. There's so much out there I have no idea where to start.



I pretty much started by asking for someone to draw my fursona in a local furry facebook group. I wasn't looking for anyone specifically.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 9, 2016)

Tao said:


> Man, I wish it was easier to find an artist is both a) An artstyle I like and b) taking commissions. There's so much out there I have no idea where to start.


Yeah I know what you mean.  All my characters have a specific body style look that only certain artist could mimic, and a lot of them have limited commission times or don't take them anymore because of whinny commissioners.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 9, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Yeah I know what you mean.  All my characters have a specific body style look that only certain artist could mimic, and a lot of them have limited commission times or don't take them anymore because of whinny commissioners.




When I get a paypal, I'll try to be that artist.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 9, 2016)

Something I'd like to bring up is the turn around time for artists to finish our work. Time isn't the issue but if I can get any kind of time frame vs. leaving me in the dark though, that'd be great. Every artist I've commissioned so far has fallen behind on the schedule that they claimed. I know that things happen and I'm always respectful when they're not able to finish the work at the stated schedule. I'm not one of those jerks that whines or files fraudulent PayPal cases because that's just dumb. In cases like this, for example instead of 1 week due to completion they could say 1-2 weeks, or 3, or even a month or longer. I'm actually very patient because I know that good art is never rushed. I just don't like being left in the dark without an estimated time frame.

If you don't think you can make the schedule or if you believe that something may happen which will delay the project, just let us know. Communication is so key to this stuff. I do the same thing with my clients and I apologize if something goes wrong. I like to employ these business ethics so that people can recommend me in the future.

If you can't make the schedule just let us know. You don't have to ping us every day. Just the occasional update is fine. I've only ever filed one PayPal case and that was with a guy who basically left me in the dark for over a month and never told me what was going on. I was waiting on 2 yarn tails. I placed my order 2 months in advance so that he had as much time as needed. I was given a time frame of 2 weeks. I try numerous times to reach the seller and not once did I get a reply. I had no choice but to file a case after waiting 6 weeks because I needed a set of tails before the convention. He got defensive and finally messaged me after I filed the case; stated that his place got flooded and his art supplies were destroyed. I sympathize with him in that I know that things can go wrong but you need to let your customers know this. Go to the library if you don't have internet access. Do whatever you have to do but let us know. That is poor business practice.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm questioning my life here on earth...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 9, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Something I'd like to bring up is the turn around time for artists to finish our work. Time isn't the issue but if I can get any kind of time frame vs. leaving me in the dark though, that'd be great. Every artist I've commissioned so far has fallen behind on the schedule that they claimed. I know that things happen and I'm always respectful when they're not able to finish the work at the stated schedule. I'm not one of those jerks that whines or files fraudulent PayPal cases because that's just dumb. In cases like this, for example instead of 1 week due to completion they could say 1-2 weeks, or 3, or even a month or longer. I'm actually very patient because I know that good art is never rushed. I just don't like being left in the dark without an estimated time frame.
> 
> If you don't think you can make the schedule or if you believe that something may happen which will delay the project, just let us know. Communication is so key to this stuff. I do the same thing with my clients and I apologize if something goes wrong. I like to employ these business ethics so that people can recommend me in the future.
> 
> If you can't make the schedule just let us know. You don't have to ping us every day. Just the occasional update is fine. I've only ever filed one PayPal case and that was with a guy who basically left me in the dark for over a month and never told me what was going on. I was waiting on 2 yarn tails. I placed my order 2 months in advance so that he had as much time as needed. I was given a time frame of 2 weeks. I try numerous times to reach the seller and not once did I get a reply. I had no choice but to file a case after waiting 6 weeks because I needed a set of tails before the convention. He got defensive and finally messaged me after I filed the case; stated that his place got flooded and his art supplies were destroyed. I sympathize with him in that I know that things can go wrong but you need to let your customers know this. Go to the library if you don't have internet access. Do whatever you have to do but let us know. That is poor business practice.


I'm writing a story in trade for some art and we both give nearly constant updates on our progress not only so we know where we are, but we can give pointers on what we want changed.

It's also cool that we both don't have rigid schedules so we can take our time to make sure things are as good as they can be.


----------



## Tao (Oct 10, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Yeah I know what you mean.  All my characters have a specific body style look that only certain artist could mimic, and a lot of them have limited commission times or don't take them anymore because of whinny commissioners.



I'm not usually picky but for my first fullbody commission I want to be picky. Unfortunately the artist I had my mind set on isn't gonna take commissions for a while.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 10, 2016)

Curvy should not be a euphemism for obese. People need to stop lying about their appearance and just be up front about it. I get so sick of reading about this garbage. If you're overweight just state that you're overweight; same goes for obesity. You'll earn a lot more respect from me if you're honest. Do not lie about yourself.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 10, 2016)

This is me. Checking in on everybody. How's it go'in?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 10, 2016)

Sick


----------



## Jarren (Oct 10, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Sick


With what? Ebola?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 10, 2016)

I finally got my gayman pee-see set up today, and this is the first game I decided to play on it.




 

$500+ well spent.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> View attachment 14028


lol! Just noticed the tab that says free porn.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> lol! Just noticed the tab that says free porn.


You can't beat the price of free.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You can't beat the price of free.


You know what beats that? Free invisible porn. You know it's there, but you can't see it. Here is a depiction of that. It is the ultimate experience. Have the boom boom like no one ever has before.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 10, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You know what beats that? Free invisible porn. You know it's there, but you can't see it. Here is a depiction of that. It is the ultimate experience. Have the boom boom like no one ever has before.


Damn thats hot! Gotta save this pic for when im alone tonight :3


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 10, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Damn thats hot! Gotta save this pic for when im alone tonight :3


Good job, you have the image of the first ever invisible intercourse to take place. Their identities are being kept secret.


----------



## swooz (Oct 10, 2016)

Please fucking end me.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


> With what? Ebola?


No XD the common cold


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

FA Forums works perfectly in Windows 98, turns out.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 11, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> FA Forums works perfectly in Windows 98, turns out.


I'm not hugely technically minded, but what does that say about the site if windows 98 can properly display it?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm not hugely technically minded, but what does that say about the site if windows 98 can properly display it?


It means there's not a lot of scripts or an advanced programming language required to run.
Normal Facebook doesn't work so well, so I have to use the mobile version.

Forums in general tend to be really simple in programming.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 11, 2016)

Rip, why are you even using 98'? XD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Rip, why are you even using 98'? XD


A E S T H E T I C S


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 11, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> A E S T H E T I C S


Or were you so nostalgic you installed it


----------



## Somnium (Oct 11, 2016)

I hate how delusional and paranoid I get at nights.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Or were you so nostalgic you installed it


Honestly I just like having a collection of virtual machines on hand in case I need to do something that is only compatible with an older operating system.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 11, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I hate how delusional and paranoid I get at nights.



For me it's a cold, dark feeling in my chest. I feel like I'm too different for most people to even remotely understand.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> For me it's a cold, dark feeling in my chest. I feel like I'm too different for most people to even remotely understand.


Don't feel that way. You're no different than a lot of people. And you're a furry! To me that is special.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> For me it's a cold, dark feeling in my chest. I feel like I'm too different for most people to even remotely understand.



I bet sleeping in bf's arms could solve that


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I bet sleeping in bf's arms could solve that


It wouldn't hurt I'm sure. I love to cuddle with bhutrflai.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It wouldn't hurt I'm sure. I love to cuddle with bhutrflai.



oh so now we should feel jealous, eh?


----------



## MEDS (Oct 11, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> A E S T H E T I C S


Mhmm sharp corners...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Mhmm sharp corners...


That startup sound tho


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 11, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh so now we should feel jealous, eh?


We are really good at cuddling, so yeah, you should prob be jealous.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm really mad at myself for taking so long to realize that I'm bi. It should have been apparent to me ages ago. I guess I was in denial or something.

Although I find women attractive, it seems like most of them want nothing to do with me because I don't look my age or my interests weird them out. In my last relationship my girlfriend wanted me to be a lot more dominant in bed and honestly that's not who I am. Sometimes I like to change roles but she never really wanted to do that. It was the same ordeal the relationship before that one as well. I want chivalry to just die already.

I'm not this masculine hurr durr buff guy that most girls are attracted to unfortunately (Notice I said most. This is based on what I've experienced. Your results may vary.) and really, I'm glad I'm not. Those guys are more common than Rattata in Pokemon Go. Where I live they all have the same predictable personality, same interests and often a similar or the same job (blue collar, manual labor). I like to think I'm more like a Porygon or something. I am paid to think, not to "work".  Yeah, I'm a bit smug. Haha.

My ex is now involved with a homeless, jobless, abusive drug addict that got kicked out of his dad's place. Now she calls me every other day to bitch about him, lmao. I'm sort of like "Mhm. Yeah that sucks." Sounds like a nice upgrade from me. /sarcasm

The fact that I'm posting this really shows that I'm full of insecurities.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm really mad at myself for taking so long to realize that I'm bi. It should have been apparent to me ages ago. I guess I was in denial or something.
> 
> Although I find women attractive, it seems like most of them want nothing to do with me because I don't look my age or my interests weird them out. In my last relationship my girlfriend wanted me to be a lot more dominant in bed and honestly that's not who I am. Sometimes I like to change roles but she never really wanted to do that. It was the same ordeal the relationship before that one as well. I want chivalry to just die already.
> 
> ...


Something tells me you don't know what chilvalry is dude.. real chilvalry has been dead for ages..


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm really mad at myself for taking so long to realize that I'm bi. It should have been apparent to me ages ago. I guess I was in denial or something.
> 
> Although I find women attractive, it seems like most of them want nothing to do with me because I don't look my age or my interests weird them out. In my last relationship my girlfriend wanted me to be a lot more dominant in bed and honestly that's not who I am. Sometimes I like to change roles but she never really wanted to do that. It was the same ordeal the relationship before that one as well. I want chivalry to just die already.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the human condition.
Will you be staying for business or pleasure?


----------



## Stormi (Oct 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Something tells me you don't know what chilvalry is dude.. real chilvalry has been dead for ages..



Come to Mississippi. The old "Wife stays at home and cooks my dinner" stereotype is still very much alive and well.



Prometheus_Fox said:


> Welcome to the human condition.
> Will you be staying for business or pleasure?



I need a price quote. If your business package is competitively priced then I will opt for such. I can use it in a tax write off.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I need a price quote. If your business package is competitively priced then I will opt for such. I can use it in a tax write off.


I'm afraid it's more of a grab bag deal.
Sounds like you have the depression package.
Very popular.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 11, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Welcome to the human condition.
> Will you be staying for business or pleasure?





Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'm afraid it's more of a grab bag deal.
> Sounds like you have the depression package.
> Very popular.



What upgrades are you currently offering for the depression package?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> What upgrades are you currently offering for the depression package?


Well, we have a wide variety of choices.
We have suicidal depression, existential depression, or for the adventurous, nihilism.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 11, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, we have a wide variety of choices.
> We have suicidal depression, existential depression, or for the adventurous, nihilism.



Ooh, I'll take the latter. Do you accept MasterCard?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Ooh, I'll take the latter. Do you accept MasterCard?


Bitcoin only


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Come to Mississippi. The old "Wife stays at home and cooks my dinner" stereotype is still very much alive and well.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a price quote. If your business package is competitively priced then I will opt for such. I can use it in a tax write off.


That's.. not what  chilvalry is though haha that's just old fashioned sexism.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> That's.. not what  chilvalry is though haha that's just old fashioned sexism.


Chivalry technically had very little to do with how you treat women.
It's more about rules of combat.

So really, if you want chivalry to return, whenever your girlfriend fights with you, toss her a sword.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> That's.. not what  chilvalry is though haha that's just old fashioned sexism.



Then I'm a dumbass I guess. That's how I see it in any case. The point is I'm done trying to fulfill what women expect from guys. It's a waste of time.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm really mad at myself for taking so long to realize that I'm bi. It should have been apparent to me ages ago. I guess I was in denial or something.
> 
> Although I find women attractive, it seems like most of them want nothing to do with me because I don't look my age or my interests weird them out. In my last relationship my girlfriend wanted me to be a lot more dominant in bed and honestly that's not who I am. Sometimes I like to change roles but she never really wanted to do that. It was the same ordeal the relationship before that one as well. I want chivalry to just die already.
> 
> ...


Ok, so I happen to be the type of girl you are looking for, but as you know I'm taken. But if you'll allow me my 2 cents...

You are very much like Okami. He is not your sterotypical man either. He def has a side to him that most men dont. We have both had experiences with both sexes, so we kinda get it. 

Not every girl wants a ruff & tuff guy, trust me. But girls (and i mean girls, cause MOST of them havent done any growing up, even at 25) are kinda crazy in general. And I say that with the utmost respect for my ladies out there. 

But, unfortunately, where you live is not the greatest environment for a man like you. We've lived south of Atlanta for a long time, so we know all about them 'good ol' boys'. I personally think they're all compensating for a small penis, but thats just my opinion. But we have managed to be ourselves, and the people who really matter to us don't care. Everyone else can go fuck themselves. Don't give up on finding someone just yet. 
Have you ever given any thought to getting outta MS? I know that even the 'big cities' aren't exactly hopping with nightlife suitable for a man your age & personality . 

And btw, I kinda like chivalry. But only the right girl will appreciate it. 

Whatever gender you choose will be up to your heart. And the right girl (or guy if thats what you eventually choose) will understand that you can appreciate the human form, male or female. It doesnt mean that you will be unfaithful, it just means you sometimes need to thank the gods for making such a beautiful creature. 

One more...Okami & I are not like most couples we know. And we have had many conversations about the fact that we share both dominate &submissive traits. Again, the right person, should want to share everything with you, to whatever degree you prefer. 

The first time I saw him, I felt like a part of me recognized him. Like deep down recognized. And we barely said more than hi, & were only standing there for 5mins. But some part of me knew. And I seriously fought it for years bf I realized that I was being stupid. That my heart was his all along. (Sorry for the sappiness, we just really do complete each other.) 

One day, my friend. One day. And probably when you least expect it.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok, so I happen to be the type of girl you are looking for, but as you know I'm taken. But if you'll allow me my 2 cents...
> 
> You are very much like Okami. He is not your sterotypical man either. He def has a side to him that most men dont. We have both had experiences with both sexes, so we kinda get it.
> 
> ...



I appreciate you taking the time to voice your thoughts on this matter, bhutrflai. As of right now my stress is stemming not just from being replaced but the fact that I've been lied to as well. I do not take well to being lied to at all. I'm packing up her belongings and allowing her to pick them up. I told my friend to tell her never to speak to me again. Today was full of panic episodes and lots of screaming. -_-; I took my anger out on the wall, while I was driving and a little while ago pushed myself a lot harder than I ever have in playing DDR. I did not stop playing until my senses started to go numb or blurry. I didn't want to collapse and bust my head open. I already have major trust issues with people in general and the news I heard today destroyed what little confidence I had in making a relationship happen again. So not only have I been replaced but I've been lied to as well. I'm not at liberty to discuss what the lie entails but let's just say it was enough for me to damn near have an aneurysm; a terrific way to destroy my confidence as well.

I guess the best thing I can do for the short term is just spend as much time with my close friends as possible and spoil myself with new toys and other junk I don't really need. I contemplated getting shitfaced or high but I'm not really into either of those things (I have tried them.. didn't work so well for calming me down.)

Pain changes people. It makes them trust less, overthink more and shut people out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh so now we should feel jealous, eh?


Yep. I would be.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to voice your thoughts on this matter, bhutrflai. As of right now my stress is stemming not just from being replaced but the fact that I've been lied to as well. I do not take well to being lied to at all. I'm packing up her belongings and allowing her to pick them up. I told my friend to tell her never to speak to me again. Today was full of panic episodes and lots of screaming. -_-; I took my anger out on the wall, while I was driving and a little while ago pushed myself a lot harder than I ever have in playing DDR. I did not stop playing until my senses started to go numb or blurry. I didn't want to collapse and bust my head open. I already have major trust issues with people in general and the news I heard today destroyed what little confidence I had in making a relationship happen again. So not only have I been replaced but I've been lied to as well. I'm not at liberty to discuss what the lie entails but let's just say it was enough for me to damn near have an aneurysm; a terrific way to destroy my confidence as well.
> 
> I guess the best thing I can do for the short term is just spend as much time with my close friends as possible and spoil myself with new toys and other junk I don't really need. I contemplated getting shitfaced or high but I'm not really into either of those things (I have tried them.. didn't work so well for calming me down.)
> 
> Pain changes people. It makes them trust less, overthink more and shut people out.


Yes, pain does those things. But you know the best part about pain? It lets you know your not dead yet. And as long as there is life, there is hope. So maybe next time, you won't get hurt, and she'll be THE ONE. And I'm sorry you're having to go through this. Best wishes to you friend.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to voice your thoughts on this matter, bhutrflai. As of right now my stress is stemming not just from being replaced but the fact that I've been lied to as well. I do not take well to being lied to at all. I'm packing up her belongings and allowing her to pick them up. I told my friend to tell her never to speak to me again. Today was full of panic episodes and lots of screaming. -_-; I took my anger out on the wall, while I was driving and a little while ago pushed myself a lot harder than I ever have in playing DDR. I did not stop playing until my senses started to go numb or blurry. I didn't want to collapse and bust my head open. I already have major trust issues with people in general and the news I heard today destroyed what little confidence I had in making a relationship happen again. So not only have I been replaced but I've been lied to as well. I'm not at liberty to discuss what the lie entails but let's just say it was enough for me to damn near have an aneurysm.
> 
> I guess the best thing I can do for the short term is just spend as much time with my close friends as possible and spoil myself with new toys and other junk I don't really need. I contemplated getting shitfaced or high but I'm not really into either of those things (I have tried them.. didn't work so well for calming me down.)


What a cunt!! I really hate liars. And I understand the anger you are feeling. Finding an outlet is a good idea, but just from experience, don't punch cabinets, ok? 

I'd put her crap out on the front porch in a box & just leave it. If it's not there when she arrives, then oh well, she shoulda been there quicker. And I wouldn't want to speak to a person that lied to me either. They don't deserve your time. If she left you for a drugged out loser, then that's on her. She'll figure out soon enough that she was a bitch, but she already showed her true colors. It'll take a bit for everything inside you to settle down, but you were not the one in the wrong, she was. 

I keep telling Okami that I want a punching bag, for times when I am frustrated. And I am one of those that stops eating when I'm stressed, so I know what it's like to take yourself right to the edge of the hurt/stress and stop just before you do something stupid, like pass out while driving.

The plan you have in mind is what I would suggest. Spend time with people that you enjoy & they enjoy you. If you wanna get a little drunk and talk shit about the bitch, then by all means do it. I am a big supporter of getting drunk or high, both do the job. Just be at a place you can crash, cause once that can of worms (how you really feel about her) is open, it might not close too easy. But that's why you can just go to sleep & start all over tmrw.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 12, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Then I'm a dumbass I guess. That's how I see it in any case. The point is I'm done trying to fulfill what women expect from guys. It's a waste of time.


*Gets my big sword out* Let's all go play some Chivalry!


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 12, 2016)

I've decided anyone who doesn't like potatoes in some form or another are fuckin liars.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I've decided anyone who doesn't like potatoes in some form or another are fuckin liars.


Potatoes are a vegetable that is a gift from the gods! :v


----------



## Somnium (Oct 12, 2016)

I just shaved my thigh for no reason and the skin feels amazing! So smooth and shiny


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I just shaved my thigh for no reason and the skin feels amazing! So smooth and shiny


Lol. Just your thighs?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. Just your thighs?



Yes, it's incredible, it's like touching a girl's legs! I'll shave my other thigh the next time I'm in the shower. I bet my homophobic parents reaction will be priceless lol


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Yes, it's incredible, it's like touching a girl's legs! I'll shave my other thigh the next time I'm in the shower. I bet my homophobic parents reaction will be priceless lol


Good idea I shall go shave at once!  I'm coming BritanniaWolfess!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I've decided anyone who doesn't like potatoes in some form or another are fuckin liars.


I don't trust anyone who doesn't eat potatoes!! 


FoxInTheCloset said:


> Potatoes are a vegetable that is a gift from the gods! :v


Yes!! Potatoes are the only veggie that counts!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Yes, it's incredible, it's like touching a girl's legs! I'll shave my other thigh the next time I'm in the shower. I bet my homophobic parents reaction will be priceless lol


Yeah. Don't get so excited. Shaving is highly overrated. It's all nice & smooth for about 12hrs. Unless you get the shivers. Stubble sucks. And razor burn sucks. And hair bumps suck. Especially on the upper thigh! And it takes about 2 weeks for it to grow back long enough that it's not just prickly as hell!!


----------



## Somnium (Oct 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah. Don't get so excited. Shaving is highly overrated. It's all nice & smooth for about 12hrs. Unless you get the shivers. Stubble sucks. And razor burn sucks. And hair bumps suck. Especially on the upper thigh! And it takes about 2 weeks for it to grow back long enough that it's not just prickly as hell!!



We will see, so far everything seems to be good, I applied moisturizer just after shaving. If I ever decide to be silk smooth all the time, I'll be sure to get an epilator


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah. Don't get so excited. Shaving is highly overrated. It's all nice & smooth for about 12hrs. Unless you get the shivers. Stubble sucks. And razor burn sucks. And hair bumps suck. Especially on the upper thigh! And it takes about 2 weeks for it to grow back long enough that it's not just prickly as hell!!


Reminds me of when I shaved my balls T.T


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> We will see, so far everything seems to be good, I applied moisturizer just after shaving. If I ever decide to be silk smooth all the time, I'll be sure to get an epilator


If you like pulling out only about 20 at a time, by all means use an epilator. (Caution on the thigh...any loose skin can get caught too!)

I'd prob just do a wax job. It's alot easier to pull out a big patch, from what I've heard. Nair Hair Remover is an option too, and it lasts about 4-5 days bf it grows back. 

Personally, I don't mind being a hippie, and Okami doesn't mind either. I wear scrubs, jeans, or pj pants all the time. Rarely do my legs ever see the sun. And besides I need my fur cause its almost winter!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> Reminds me of when I shaved my balls T.T


Not that I'm thinking of you shaving your balls, but it is def a experience the first time (or anytime for that matter.)


----------



## Somnium (Oct 12, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> Reminds me of when I shaved my balls T.T



Now that hair has to go, but I'm yet to figure out how. Tried using tweezers, but pulling it out just doesn't look save. The skin stretches out a lot and I'm afraid it might tear. 



bhutrflai said:


> If you like pulling out only about 20 at a time, by all means use an epilator. (Caution on the thigh...any loose skin can get caught too!)
> 
> I'd prob just do a wax job. It's alot easier to pull out a big patch, from what I've heard. Nair Hair Remover is an option too, and it lasts about 4-5 days bf it grows back.
> 
> Personally, I don't mind being a hippie, and Okami doesn't mind either. I wear scrubs, jeans, or pj pants all the time. Rarely do my legs ever see the sun. And besides I need my fur cause its almost winter!!



Nah I wouldn't worry about my skin getting caught, because it's not saggy at all. As for waxing, idk could get a bit messy trying to do large areas and I don't have much hair to begin with. I ain't hairy at all.
Well I don't have anyone to show it off sadly, I actually would have to hide it since my family don't like gay people and shaving is very gay. It's just that the clean skin feels really nice when touched.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 12, 2016)

Potatoes aren't vegetables, they are tubers.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 12, 2016)

Potatoes are plants


----------



## Stormi (Oct 12, 2016)

Lol, so I woke up to 4 texts from my ex this morning. She was begging me to forgive her so we could be friends again. I went on a speech rampage and told her how I felt about everything. I'm not befriending her again for a while.

Also her truck is in the shop. She has a $1000 repair bill and no way to pay for it; I'm sure as hell not footing a single penny towards it. Karma is really sweet sometimes.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Now that hair has to go, but I'm yet to figure out how. Tried using tweezers, but pulling it out just doesn't look save. The skin stretches out a lot and I'm afraid it might tear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, tweezers just take way too long. (And fyi, whatever the area, pull the skin tight before you try to pluck. Much better results, and ALOT less pain.)
There are at home wax kits, of course the professional places, and there are even recipes on pinter estate about how to make your own sugar wax. Just like with everything in life, the more you do it, the easier & less messy it becomes.  (and the skin doesn't necessarily have to be saggy to get caught.) 
Does your family realize that male swimmers shave their entire bodies, cause the hair causes drag in the water? It's not a 'gay' thing at all. I have family who think the same way though, and it's stupid. (Just wear long pants & they'll never know.)

But I do agree that there is something very nice about smooth hairless skin. Yes, very nice.


----------



## Waraabe (Oct 12, 2016)

Did someone say potatoes? O:


----------



## Somnium (Oct 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, tweezers just take way too long. (And fyi, whatever the area, pull the skin tight before you try to pluck. Much better results, and ALOT less pain.)
> There are at home wax kits, of course the professional places, and there are even recipes on pinter estate about how to make your own sugar wax. Just like with everything in life, the more you do it, the easier & less messy it becomes.  (and the skin doesn't necessarily have to be saggy to get caught.)
> Does your family realize that male swimmers shave their entire bodies, cause the hair causes drag in the water? It's not a 'gay' thing at all. I have family who think the same way though, and it's stupid. (Just wear long pants & they'll never know.)
> 
> But I do agree that there is something very nice about smooth hairless skin. Yes, very nice.



hmm truth to be told I just need to bring myself to do a proper research and I'm sure I'll be able to find a decent way to fix my hair problem and according to you that doesn't even look that complicated, especially if you know a few tricks.
And my family would definitely understand if I shaved for professional reasons, however if I did that only to have a smooth "sexy" skin, they wouldn't find it very manly.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> hmm truth to be told I just need to bring myself to do a proper research and I'm sure I'll be able to find a decent way to fix my hair problem and according to you that doesn't even look that complicated, especially if you know a few tricks.
> And my family would definitely understand if I shaved for professional reasons, however if I did that only to have a smooth "sexy" skin, they wouldn't find it very manly.



I actually obsess over shaving my face because I refuse to have any kind of facial hair at all. I hate it. I think it makes me look ugly to be blunt.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 12, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I actually obsess over shaving my face because I refuse to have any kind of facial hair at all. I hate it. I think it makes me look ugly to be blunt.



Oh no I love my short "beard"! It's also has a nice natural growth pattern.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 12, 2016)

I seriously can't wait to get my partial now. I'm looking forward to this more than my next anime convention trip in January. I'll be able to become my actual fursona physically speaking. I planned on recording myself taking part in goofy antics or just roleplaying with my friend. I think this will really help me get my mind off of dating.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 12, 2016)

I love my school


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I love my school


?


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Now that hair has to go, but I'm yet to figure out how. Tried using tweezers, but pulling it out just doesn't look save. The skin stretches out a lot and I'm afraid it might tear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to pull your balls up towards your head so the skin goes flat an tight then use the razer, Just make sure to keep the area you are shaving pulled or you'll cut your knackers.

Don't pull it really hard though just so the skins flat, You don't want to be able to wrap them around your ears after..

I'm not gay shaving is normal, Unless you are married you can't get away with the 80s bush.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I love my school


_A  E  S  T  H  E  T  I  C_


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> _A  E  S  T  H  E  T  I  C_


hail ye it is


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I love my school



I remember when I was in fifth grade. I went into the bathroom and I saw that someone had taken this monumental shit in one the urinals. Seriously, the thing was huge. It was like Godzilla came to my school and took a shit in the urinal.

I still can't imagine how anyone managed to push that out of their ass.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 12, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I remember when I was in fifth grade. I went into the bathroom and I saw that someone had taken this monumental shit in one the urinals. Seriously, the thing was huge. It was like Godzilla came to my school and took a shit in the urinal.
> 
> I still can't imagine how anyone managed to push that out of their ass.


This happened during my senior year of high school.
By one of my classmates.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 12, 2016)

I remember like, one time in middleschool I went to the bathroom during lunch and it was chocolate cake day and there was just... Probably a 2 by 3 foot big smear of brown on one of the bathroom stalls. Could not tell if someone was being Shitcasso or if it was just cake. Regardless I noped the fuck out.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 12, 2016)

Damn. These public school bathrooms are complete chaos xD


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 12, 2016)

Nothing is sacred in public school bathrooms.


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 12, 2016)

hi how are you ......just kidding i dont care


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> You need to pull your balls up towards your head so the skin goes flat an tight then use the razer, Just make sure to keep the area you are shaving pulled or you'll cut your knackers.
> 
> Don't pull it really hard though just so the skins flat, You don't want to be able to wrap them around your ears after..
> 
> I'm not gay shaving is normal, Unless you are married you can't get away with the 80s bush.


I'm married, I'm 40, and I still shave it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> hi how are you ......just kidding i dont care








fuckin rekt, m987654321


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm married, I'm 40, and I still shave it.


I'd pluck them before I shave.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'd pluck them before I shave.


Takes too long.  And way too painful.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'd pluck them before I shave.


Hell no! You'd pass out from the pain. Just use a decent beard trimmer & keep it nice & neat. Doesn't have to be totally gone, at least not down there.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Takes too long.  And way too painful.


A true manwhore is immune to most scrotal discomfort. ~Fernando


----------



## DJ-woof (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't get over the fact that my ex moved on and I'm just stuck here waiting for another "I need him back" thing but since he hurt me I feel like I'm acting pretty dumb since he cheated three times...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> A true manwhore is immune to most scrotal discomfort. ~Fernando


Ok. That was hilarious!


----------



## Artruya (Oct 12, 2016)

I think you should keep just one shaved. It'd be a good look. Imagine being at the forefront of a trend like that!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. That was hilarious!


Hopefully you watched part one first.

Sexualobster is one of my favorite animators from back in the height of Newgrounds.
He's still making quality stuff, too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

DJ-woof said:


> I can't get over the fact that my ex moved on and I'm just stuck here waiting for another "I need him back" thing but since he hurt me I feel like I'm acting pretty dumb since he cheated three times...


If he cheated three times then you don't need him.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Hopefully you watched part one first.
> 
> Sexualobster is one of my favorite animators from back in the height of Newgrounds.
> He's still making quality stuff, too.


I might have to check it out. Weird, but in a funny way.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If he cheated three times then you don't need him.



God, *THIS. *I don't mean to blow my own horn but I only cheated once (high school) and I fessed up to it. Never did it again. Loyalty is extremely important to me in any relationship.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Stormi said:


> God, *THIS.*


Hey Stormi! Whatcha mean by THIS!


----------



## Stormi (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Stormi! Whatcha mean by THIS!


Erm, I was agreeing with you in that the assumed individual you were quoting needs to get away from his/her ex if they cheated on him/her 3 times? Lol.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I think you should keep just one shaved. It'd be a good look. Imagine being at the forefront of a trend like that!


Omg!! That's hilarious!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Erm, I was agreeing with you in that the assumed individual you were quoting needs to get away from his/her ex if they cheated on him/her 3 times? Lol.


That's a big ol' oops. All he saw was God, THIS. The rest didn't show up. And now he has reply restrictions again, so he can't apologize himself.


----------



## Artruya (Oct 13, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> That's a big ol' oops. All he saw was God, THIS. The rest didn't show up. And now he has reply restrictions again, so he can't apologize himself.


RIP Okami


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 13, 2016)

hihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 13, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> hih


heh


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Stormi! Whatcha mean by THIS!


I think he means IT by Stephen King. Hold on while I go deal with the clowns.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 13, 2016)

DJ-woof said:


> I can't get over the fact that my ex moved on and I'm just stuck here waiting for another "I need him back" thing but since he hurt me I feel like I'm acting pretty dumb since he cheated three times...


You are acting dumb, but you're also young.  Should get as far from that as possible.  Also hate to say it, but if he cheated on you three times, there wasn't anything for him to 'move on' from, since it sounds like he never gave a shit anyways.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 13, 2016)

DJ-woof said:


> I can't get over the fact that my ex moved on and I'm just stuck here waiting for another "I need him back" thing but since he hurt me I feel like I'm acting pretty dumb since he cheated three times...


You'll learn in time.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 13, 2016)

Well then, this thread has practically turned into a doctor Phil episode. It's like open chat is the designated therapy room, without the doctor-patient confidentiality.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 13, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> and there are even recipes on pinter estate about how to make your own sugar wax



hehe well fucking hell! Now I understand why neither of you wax


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 13, 2016)

Somnium said:


> hehe well fucking hell! Now I understand why neither of you wax


Gonna try it soon though. Silky smooth IS very nice.


----------



## swooz (Oct 13, 2016)

Shaving your legs? I'd have to tame the monster that is my face first.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gonna try it soon though. Silky smooth IS very nice.



It's like pouring boiling water on yourself


----------



## swooz (Oct 13, 2016)

I've done that before.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 13, 2016)

Somnium said:


> It's like pouring boiling water on yourself


Sounds......interesting?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds......interesting?



Sounds freaking painful!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 13, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Sounds freaking painful!


Pain is subjective. Some pain hurts, but some feels really really good.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pain is subjective. Some pain hurts, but some feels really really good.



Don't be ridiculous


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 13, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Don't be ridiculous


I try not to be. But my statement WAS accurate AND honest.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 13, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Don't be ridiculous


Actually, there is such a thing as 'good pain'. I hear about it every time I give a massage to one of my clients. But it's all about the pressure, just a little too much gets uncomfortable.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I try not to be. But my statement WAS accurate AND honest.



We probably misunderstood each other. I waxed for the first time today and it was literally the worst pain I ever experienced in my entire life and then you told me some people might find it very enjoyable and I think such statement is ludicrous.

EDIT: I think I did it very wrong, so it hurt much more than it should. Think about it. People are afraid of getting their teeth drilled without being numbed, yet they can easily take waxing. I got my teeth drilled without any painkillers many times, it's like a piece of cake compared to what I did. Something just doesn't sound right here.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 13, 2016)

I recently learned that women being attracted to assholes isn't really just a sexist expression but it's been scientifically proven, at least until they hit their 30's. Depressing knowledge but a great reason for me to steer clear of getting to know girls now on an intimate level. I'm not even trying to be insulting about this. Before anyone calls me sexist I 100% support LGBT.

Anyway, if you don't believe me do a quick Google search. There are an overwhelming amount of studies on this particular subject matter. While girls might think they want a nice guy they will eventually grow bored and want someone that is a challenge to handle. It's an all too common scenario. I'm just boring. My success, unique personality, strange quirks and mostly healthy physique all mean nothing once that primitive instinct kicks in. Some even like being physically abused and that's just disturbing to me.

As for same sex relationships I have no idea what girls or guys "really" want.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 13, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I recently learned that women being attracted to assholes isn't really just a sexist expression but it's been scientifically proven, at least until they hit their 30's. Depressing knowledge but a great reason for me to steer clear of getting to know girls now on an intimate level. I'm not even trying to be insulting about this. Before anyone calls me sexist I 100% support LGBT.
> 
> Anyway, if you don't believe me do a quick Google search. There are an overwhelming amount of studies on this particular subject matter. While girls might think they want a nice guy they will eventually grow bored and want someone that is a challenge to handle. It's an all too common scenario. I'm just boring. My success, unique personality, strange quirks and mostly healthy physique all mean nothing once that primitive instinct kicks in. Some even like being physically abused and that's just disturbing to me.
> 
> As for same sex relationships I have no idea what girls or guys "really" want.


Okay, seriously, thats pissed me off... what the fuck is wrong with people..... >.<


----------



## Stormi (Oct 13, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Okay, seriously, thats pissed me off... what the fuck is wrong with people..... >.<



I'm sorry. At some point I'll likely grow tired of whining and complaining on this subject. It's just a bit of a stab to the heart when I've been left for a jerk that abused my ex.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 13, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Okay, seriously, thats pissed me off... what the fuck is wrong with people..... >.<


Biology.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 13, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm sorry. At some point I'll likely grow tired of whining and complaining on this subject. It's just a bit of a stab to the heart when I've been left for a jerk that abused my ex.



Maybe he's a manly jerk


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 13, 2016)

Well it really does show how far we've come when humans go for the c**ts of the world...


----------



## Stormi (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow, I can't believe no one has bit my head off yet XD This doesn't mean I "hate" girls. I have several female friends actually, just no physical/intimate attraction to them. This means that I'm simply not sexually compatible with females. Maybe I have a few screws loose in my head but never once did I want to be this masculine hurr durr kinda guy. I just want to make everyone happy, that's all.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 13, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Wow, I can't believe no one has bit my head off yet XD This doesn't mean I "hate" girls. I have several female friends actually, just no physical/intimate attraction to them. This means that I'm simply not sexually compatible with females. Maybe I have a few screws loose in my head but never once did I want to be this masculine hurr durr kinda guy. I just want to make everyone happy, that's all.


In the end of the day Stormi, i didnt think anyone got the impression that you "hate" girls, and nobody is forcing you to like them in that specific way which others do. The way its coming off, it almost sounds like you think you're wrong or weird for not liking females in *that way*. I felt the same way but i realised that it really doesn't matter. There isn't a simple case of right or wrong, black or white etc., we're complicated. I realised not too long ago that my main attraction lied with males, but i still have the ability to make it with a woman if i wanted. Do what YOU want to be happy.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 13, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> In the end of the day Stormi, i didnt think anyone got the impression that you "hate" girls, and nobody is forcing you to like them in that specific way which others do. The way its coming off, it almost sounds like you think you're wrong or weird for not liking females in *that way*. I felt the same way but i realised that it really doesn't matter. There isn't a simple case of right or wrong, black or white etc., we're complicated. I realised not too long ago that my main attraction lied with males, but i still have the ability to make it with a woman if i wanted. Do what YOU want to be happy.



You're exactly right <3 Thank you everyone for being so supportive. *Sends many hugs*


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Oct 13, 2016)

My story for the day: I had my first diversion. Not fun.

My flight was from Richmond to JFK in the morning. Weather didn't show anything out of the ordinary in the New York area and it looked like a clear day. 

That was until we got to about somewhere above New Jersey where ATC announced fog had rolled in and it was a bit too thicc to land. We did a nice little circle while the Captain figured out what to do next.







Dispatch, who plans all of our flights, didn't plan to hold anywhere since there was no fog expected. This was a problem, as we figured we only had 10 minutes of fuel before we needed to start to divert to our alternate airport, Bradley International, just outside of Hartford, CT.

As we did our nice little circle, and after we heard there were no signs of the fog lifting, we started our diversion. My captain, who was handling the radios while I flew the plane, had to make the unfortunate announcement that no passengers want to hear: "We can't land." 

In the end, we made it to the alternate airport where they gave us fuel and gave the 50 passengers we had on board free donuts, muffins & coffee. Yum! An hour later we took off again bound for our original destination and were late by only...2 hours. Ouch.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 13, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> My story for the day: I had my first diversion. Not fun.
> 
> My flight was from Richmond to JFK in the morning. Weather didn't show anything out of the ordinary in the New York area and it looked like a clear day.
> 
> ...


This is why I drive everywhere. Ultimately, it comes down to my own navigational ability and pre-planning to get me where I need to be on time, weather be damned! I'm sure your passengers LOVED you :V


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Oct 13, 2016)

They loved the free food and coffee but the typical reaction is "Grr grumble grr I'm never flying this airline again. Humph. Worst flight ever!" which they then post on Twitter in an angry rage.


----------



## Xevvy (Oct 13, 2016)

On the topic of body hair, I tried one of those hair removal creams yesterday. Bought one tube thinking it'll be enough, ended up just being enough for my chest and the front half of my thighs. Had to finish everything else off with a razor.

Definitely an easier way to handle body hair in bulk, but christ at the cost of a single tube it'd cost me $20 a pop and at least 30 minutes to clear everything :S


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 13, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> They loved the free food and coffee but the typical reaction is "Grr grumble grr I'm never flying this airline again. Humph. Worst flight ever!" which they then post on Twitter in an angry rage.


Glad to hear you all made it safely back onto the ground.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 13, 2016)

Yanno I've also noticed that many guys tend to go for bitches.  It isn't always just girls going after the wrong guys, it's guys going after the wrong girls. They go after the hard to get girls who are selfish, with high maintenance and think they are right about everything.  
I actually don't like assholes.  I'd rather be single then get with a guy that's a prick.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 13, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Yanno I've also noticed that many guys tend to go for bitches.  It isn't always just girls going after the wrong guys, it's guys going after the wrong girls. They go after the hard to get girls who are selfish, with high maintenance and think they are right about everything.
> I actually don't like assholes.  I'd rather be single then get with a guy that's a prick.



This is pretty true. Guys can be just as bad.

Off topic but if I can't eat more than one meal per day soon I'm probably heading to the hospital again because I apparently don't owe them enough money. This really sucks. I can barely walk. None of this shit started until break up drama started.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 13, 2016)

If you got cheated on once then you should have just left him, Stormi. I don't know him, but when I hear about people getting cheat on, those people were in situations where they knew what they were doing.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 13, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> If you got cheated on once then you should have just left him, Stormi. I don't know him, but when I hear about people getting cheat on, those people were in situations where they knew what they were doing.



Nah, I wasn't cheated on. I just feel degraded as an individual because I'm not that "bad boy" that most girls salivate over.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 13, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Nah, I wasn't cheated on. I just feel degraded as an individual because I'm not that "bad boy" that most girls salivate over.


Alright.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 14, 2016)

So i have this big fish, about 15-20 pounds and it just won't die, it can go on for so long twitching and shit, I don't get it how don't they asphyxiate. I tried bludgeoning a fish with a hammer once, but it just went ape shit all over the place, since their heads are so damn thick and are very difficult to smash during the first try.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 14, 2016)

So, was this fish caught or bought? If you caught it, that's one very impressive fish. Just take a cleaver to it and chop off is head.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 14, 2016)

Jarren said:


> So, was this fish caught or bought? If you caught it, that's one very impressive fish. Just take a cleaver to it and chop off is head.



It's a wild fish, my father got it somehow, I'm not sure how he kills it before gutting though since we do not have a cleaver.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> It's a wild fish, my father got it somehow, I'm not sure how he kills it before gutting though since we do not have a cleaver.


He could just use a strong grip and large knife of any kind really.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 14, 2016)

Jarren said:


> He could just use a strong grip and large knife of any kind really.



yea that's probably what he does, but those fishes are so slimy!


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 14, 2016)

The fish gods will sweep upon us with their fins so we can eat heartily ;P


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> So i have this big fish, about 15-20 pounds and it just won't die, it can go on for so long twitching and shit, I don't get it how don't they asphyxiate. I tried bludgeoning a fish with a hammer once, but it just went ape shit all over the place, since their heads are so damn thick and are very difficult to smash during the first try.


Well apparently you're supposed to filet a fish while it's still alive.. holding it down and cutting it open and prepping it and shit.  It's morbid, but it keeps the meat fresher.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 14, 2016)

It's my 21st birthday. No, I'm not going to get drunk. I just don't feel like drinking. I'll probably have one or two drinks something once in a while, but that's about it.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's my 21st birthday. No, I'm not going to get drunk. I just don't feel like drinking. I'll probably have one or two drinks something once in a while, but that's about it.


Happy birthday. It's all downhill from here. Fortunately, now you can drink help cope with that


----------



## Stormi (Oct 14, 2016)

I really hope that this weekend yields something positive over this shitty week. I'm heading off to get my hair trimmed shortly, might pick up something with caffeine in it and push myself on DDR again. My friends will likely be visiting as well so that's good.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 14, 2016)

I had to skip my lecture today to view two houses that i was interested in renting out. My friend insisted i don't skip it, but i was too stubborn and went for it anyway..... I'm starting to regret my decision >.< I hate my thought process sometimes. Anybody know anything about Soil Sciences.... -_-


----------



## Somnium (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's my 21st birthday. No, I'm not going to get drunk. I just don't feel like drinking. I'll probably have one or two drinks something once in a while, but that's about it.



yea they all say that. I'm doing it only once and then stop. Okay maybe I'll do it just one more time. Only on special occasions, I swear! Only on weekends and no more! Once a day, can't be that bad, hey look, most of my teeth are still in place! And then they od and die. gg


----------



## Stormi (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's my 21st birthday. No, I'm not going to get drunk. I just don't feel like drinking. I'll probably have one or two drinks something once in a while, but that's about it.



Happy Birfdeh <3 And it's okay, you don't have to drink. It's more of a traditional thing in the states. I'm 27 and I never drink really. I can't get into it like other people.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> yea they all say that. I'm doing it only once and then stop. Okay maybe I'll do it just one more time. Only on special occasions, I swear! Only on weekends and no more! Once a day, can't be that bad, hey look, most of my teeth are still in place! And then they od and die. gg


Yes, it's true they all say that, but I'm not going to because I'm not all those people.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Yes, it's true they all say that, but I'm not going to because I'm not all those people.



ha and they all said that as well! They all thought they had enough will power to chip properly.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> ha and they all said that as well! They all thought they had enough will power to chip properly.


I've turned down every chance I've had to drink and I have no intention of changing that because I turned 21. Even if a little alcohol doesn't make you drunk, I still wouldn't do it. Being a little tipsy may or may not make it harder me to read and I like to read. Being drunk doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I've turned down every chance I've had to drink and I have no intention of changing that because I turned 21. Even if a little alcohol doesn't make you drunk, I still wouldn't do it. Being a little tipsy may or may not make it harder me to read and I like to read.


I really like how responsible you're being with this. Being in the UK, we're tempted much earlier. More power to ya x3


----------



## Somnium (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I've turned down every chance I've had to drink and I have no intention of changing that because I turned 21. Even if a little alcohol doesn't make you drunk, I still wouldn't do it. Being a little tipsy may or may not make it harder me to read and I like to read. Being drunk doesn't sound fun at all.



So you basically never got drunk? What a shame. It's like never having sex.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 14, 2016)

I think that drinking is a bit overrated. The feeling is unpleasant. I'd much rather get high instead but unfortunately it's illegal in most states. Thanks government. Too much alcohol can kill you but too much weed won't do anything but make you pass out, lol.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 14, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I think that drinking is a bit overrated. The feeling is unpleasant. I'd much rather get high instead but unfortunately it's illegal in most states. Thanks government. Too much alcohol can kill you but too much weed won't do anything but make you pass out, lol.


Theres soooo much i can say about that, but all i can say now is that i agree... and that weed should be legalised, at the very least controlled.... but thats for another time. I guess the whole drinking thing is a personal thing, i cannot stand beer and think its gross to high hell, and would much rather have cider, but even then i don't go crazy.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 14, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I think that drinking is a bit overrated. The feeling is unpleasant. I'd much rather get high instead but unfortunately it's illegal in most states. Thanks government. Too much alcohol can kill you but too much weed won't do anything but make you pass out, lol.



Have you ever tried drinking in a group of friends? Drinking can be so much fun with the right company!


----------



## Stormi (Oct 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Have you ever tried drinking in a group of friends? Drinking can be so much fun with the right company!



Not really because the friends I have aren't really into it either, lol.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 14, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Not really because the friends I have aren't really into it either, lol.



then lemme tell ya, your friends are flats!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's my 21st birthday. No, I'm not going to get drunk. I just don't feel like drinking. I'll probably have one or two drinks something once in a while, but that's about it.


You share a birthday with an old friend of mine haha Happy Day of Birth, though!  I didn't really feel like drinking on my 21st either.  Hell, 8 barely remember my 21st.  Birthdays get boring after this one, though. They just become another day xD


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 14, 2016)

I'll drink with ya'll


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Oct 14, 2016)

Same  Cinnamon Toast Crunch shots for all!


----------



## Jarren (Oct 14, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I'll drink with ya'll


I'll drink to that!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I think that drinking is a bit overrated. The feeling is unpleasant. I'd much rather get high instead but unfortunately it's illegal in most states. Thanks government. Too much alcohol can kill you but too much weed won't do anything but make you pass out, lol.


I stopped drinking to just "get drunk" years ago. Now I drink just enough to keep the "buzz" alive.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> then lemme tell ya, your friends are flats!



At the expense of sounding blunt, my friends are the reason I haven't jumped off a bridge. I wouldn't be here today without them.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 14, 2016)

Stormi said:


> At the expense of sounding blunt, my friends are the reason I haven't jumped off a bridge. I wouldn't be here today without them.



ouch, I'm not telling your friends are bad, they could just have a bit more fun


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 14, 2016)

Drinking to get drunk is highly overrated, it is expensive, and hangovers are complete ass.
In Canada the legal drinking age is 19, and I have barely drank since, maybe once every few months I go out with friends to a nice quiet bar to  chill, chat and have a few drinks but I never get more than a buzz.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm getting off of here for a few days as I've brought more than enough negativity to the boards. 

I'm sorry everyone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm getting off of here for a few days as I've brought more than enough negativity to the boards.
> 
> I'm sorry everyone.


Don't go Stormi. It's alright buddy. We all understand.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm getting off of here for a few days as I've brought more than enough negativity to the boards.
> 
> I'm sorry everyone.


And no need to apologise. We've all been there. You can rant to us. That's what we're here for.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's my 21st birthday. No, I'm not going to get drunk. I just don't feel like drinking. I'll probably have one or two drinks something once in a while, but that's about it.



Happy birthday!

Legal age in Aus is 18, I'm guessing that's kinda uncommon?

I only drink if I intend to get drunk, not out of control, but what's the point otherwise?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's my 21st birthday. No, I'm not going to get drunk. I just don't feel like drinking. I'll probably have one or two drinks something once in a while, but that's about it.


Ahhhh. 21!!!! Happy Birthday Tides!!! On my 21st bday, two of my metal head buddies took me to the strip club. I have no idea how we even made it home that night. Good times! Happy Birthday buddy. I hope you have some fun!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

Got drunk the first time at 16, swore I'd never drink again. Didn't really drink again til I was almost 20. Only been falling down drunk a handful of times in my adult life, and it is never a pleasant experience. 

I think, at least here in the USA, bc our drinking age is 21, kids see it as this great thing that they can't wait to do, and most will try it way earlier than they should. But I can say, that once I turned 21, the shinyness of it, wears off quickly. (Of course I got pregnant at 21, so I didn't get to drink much that year anyways).


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It's my 21st birthday. No, I'm not going to get drunk. I just don't feel like drinking. I'll probably have one or two drinks something once in a while, but that's about it.


Happy Birthday!! Today is a good day for a bday I think. My favorite brother would've been 41 today. 

And don't worry about living it up just bc it's your 21st. It's just another day, just happens to be Your day. Drink as much or as little as you want. (And I am drinking some apple ale while I remember my brother, so cheers!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Got drunk the first time at 16, swore I'd never drink again. Didn't really drink again til I was almost 20. Only been falling down drunk a handful of times in my adult life, and it is never a pleasant experience.
> 
> I think, at least here in the USA, bc our drinking age is 21, kids see it as this great thing that they can't wait to do, and most will try it way earlier than they should. But I can say, that once I turned 21, the shinyness of it, wears off quickly. (Of course I got pregnant at 21, so I didn't get to drink much that year anyways).


Yeah, me and bhutrflai have held each others head's out of the toilet on a few occasions. But we always look back on it and smile. Good times.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Happy Birthday!! Today is a good day for a bday I think. My favorite brother would've been 41 today.
> 
> And don't worry about living it up just bc it's your 21st. It's just another day, just happens to be Your day. Drink as much or as little as you want. (And I am drinking some apple ale while I remember my brother, so cheers!!)


*pets your back and tail* Its o k honey.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

I usually hit a point where I just do not feel like alcoholic drinks any more. Perhaps it's a good thing xD
I've never thrown up that night, can't say the same for the morning after though ^^


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

I do enjoy a nice cold adult beverage or 2, (or 3), but I know my limit. As long as I'm eating while drinking, I can handle a little more. But if I want to push it, I know it's not gonna be a good thing, especially the next day.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I do enjoy a nice cold adult beverage or 2, (or 3), but I know my limit. As long as I'm eating while drinking, I can handle a little more. But if I want to push it, I know it's not gonna be a good thing, especially the next day.



Enough water tends to do the trick for me at the end of the night, the next day isn't bad at all usually. I don't think I've drunken an excessive amount though.. except maybe one night.. not long after a break up.. heh


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I don't think I've drunken an excessive amount though.. except maybe one night.. not long after a break up.. heh


That's the way it usually goes. That, or a few pints of ice cream.

And the results leave you feeling the same.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

Heheh I shouldn't drink if I'm not happy x3
But it was a good thing, that relationship was not a good decision. Desperate and lonely, but everything's better now.. ;3


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey, you never know when love'll jump up & kick ya in the ass. Okami & I got together when I was 21, married at 22. And it kinda hit us both like a ton of bricks.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 14, 2016)

Marriage seems like too much of a hassle, considering every single girl I've met in my generation, as you old-timers call it. I've got more important things to do, like learning how to animate.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

Heheh yeah a lot of unexpected things have happened since signing up to these forums xD


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Marriage seems like too much of a hassle, considering every single girl I've met in my generation, as you old-timers call it. I've got more important things to do, like learning how to animate.


You will prob think differently in another 8-10 years.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

Get a boyfriend x3


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You will prob think differently in another 8-10 years.


Hey, learnin' how to do that's really important. Gotta make sure someone's around to pick up after TTG and the PPG reboot go off the air. And potentially the Ben 10 reboot (Just one of my many hunches.)

Also fuck no. I already said it. aside from constantly having nonexistent wet dreams about Nick Wilde (I had one in 8th grade and was so traumatized I just don't have them anymore. It's like the opposite of a dream self waking up), I am not a homosexual.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Heheh yeah a lot of unexpected things have happened since signing up to these forums xD


Cool! Just go with the flow & see what happens. People meet their significant others online all the time. And some are lucky enough to have that be their 'one'. I actually know a few longterm couples that started that way. 

Good luck to you on your adventures!!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah I'd rather drink to get buzzed.  Blacking out isn't fun.  I really don't like the idea of losing complete control xD


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Cool! Just go with the flow & see what happens. People meet their significant others online all the time. And some are lucky enough to have that be their 'one'. I actually know a few longterm couples that started that way.
> 
> Good luck to you on your adventures!!


But I've always heard bad things about dating sites. Beside I'm not technically old enough to do that stuff.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I've always heard bad things about dating sites. Beside I'm not technically old enough to do that stuff.


Like I tell our kids...your time will come, don't rush it. You will have plenty of time to discover yourself & relationships. Just let it happen how it happens.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But I've always heard bad things about dating sites. Beside I'm not technically old enough to do that stuff.



I've never used a dating site. Don't want to..
I met someone through a furry chat group. Probably better that way, we weren't there specifically for it but we just. . worked

Probably a lot harder finding a girl though

But I can't support Bhutrflai enough with not rushing, I was desperate once and made a mistake. Don't jump in too soon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Hey, learnin' how to do that's really important. Gotta make sure someone's around to pick up after TTG and the PPG reboot go off the air. And potentially the Ben 10 reboot (Just one of my many hunches.)
> 
> Also fuck no. I already said it. aside from constantly having nonexistent wet dreams about Nick Wilde (I had one in 8th grade and was so traumatized I just don't have them anymore. It's like the opposite of a dream self waking up), I am not a homosexual.


Lol. But if you were gay, it would be ok. Not too many judgemental people in here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Yeah I'd rather drink to get buzzed.  Blacking out isn't fun.  I really don't like the idea of losing complete control xD


You change your hair?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. But if you were gay, it would be ok. Not too many judgemental people in here.


I know, but I refuse to like the idea of gay sex. it sounds painful!


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

Trying to be straight is too difficult here x3


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I know, but I refuse to like the idea of gay sex. it sounds painful!



Don't know till you try


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Don't know till you try


Nyeh! Stop coming on to me! I'm not even age of consent!


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nyeh! Stop coming on to me! I'm not even age of consent!



What? 
Don't get your hopes up, I'm taken


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

Y'all.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nyeh! Stop coming on to me! I'm not even age of consent!


I think he meant...don't rule something out til you've had a chance to try it. And ONLY you can make the decision for THAT to happen. But you are young. You have alot of life to experience yet. Youll miss out on alot of things if you don't do them because of fear (of pain or whatever).


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I think he meant...don't rule something out til you've had a chance to try it. And ONLY you can make the decision for THAT to happen. But you are young. You have alot of life to experience yet. Youll miss out on alot of things if you don't do them because of fear (of pain or whatever).



I don't know about you, but benis in da butthole sounds like it would be pretty painful to me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I don't know about you, but benis in da butthole sounds like it would be pretty painful to me.


Lmao!!!Rofl!!


----------



## Synthex (Oct 14, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I don't know about you, but benis in da butthole sounds like it would be pretty painful to me.


Lube, lots of lube, and patience.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

Total change of subject...what's the weather like where you are? We are near Atlanta, and it has been about 82' and breezy. You get warm if you're out in the sun (duh) but you can actually get chilly in the shade. The mornings & evenings  are the best. It's downright cold. Time to light the fire place!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 14, 2016)

(Well, that was subtle.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Total change of subject...what's the weather like where you are? We are near Atlanta, and it has been about 82' and breezy. You get warm if you're out in the sun (duh) but you can actually get chilly in the shade. The mornings & evenings  are the best. It's downright chilly. Time to light the fire place!!


Yay!!!! Fire!!!!


----------



## Synthex (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Total change of subject...what's the weather like where you are? We are near Atlanta, and it has been about 82' and breezy. You get warm if you're out in the sun (duh) but you can actually get chilly in the shade. The mornings & evenings  are the best. It's downright cold. Time to light the fire place!!


PA here, it's about typical fall weather here. A nice bite to the air in the day, chilly at night. Makes it the perfect time for some bonfires and hot apple cider.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You change your hair?


Well the last hair was just how that person wanted to draw it.  This is how it really looks xD


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Total change of subject...what's the weather like where you are? We are near Atlanta, and it has been about 82' and breezy. You get warm if you're out in the sun (duh) but you can actually get chilly in the shade. The mornings & evenings are the best. It's downright cold. Time to light the fire place!!


It finally rained here in northern California. Smells good man.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

54 degrees over here in Wisconsin (totally wore sweat pants and a tank top all day lol)


----------



## Jarren (Oct 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Total change of subject...what's the weather like where you are? We are near Atlanta, and it has been about 82' and breezy. You get warm if you're out in the sun (duh) but you can actually get chilly in the shade. The mornings & evenings  are the best. It's downright cold. Time to light the fire place!!


The mountains of NH are a balmy 40 degrees right now, not counting wind-chill, and the night is beautiful and clear. A great night for stargazing... Or it would be, if the girl I was gonna go with hadn't bailed 
Now I get to drink while I chill with you guys and maybe get some writing done.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 15, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Total change of subject...what's the weather like where you are?



Don't do that I could use some info now x3
Oh gosh....


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 15, 2016)

It's in the 60's here haha


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 15, 2016)

21 degrees here


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> 21 degrees here


We just dipped below 32 yesterday.

I'm gonna need something warmer than my Sans jacket.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> We just dipped below 32 yesterday.
> 
> I'm gonna need something warmer than my Sans jacket.



That's hot.






Celsius


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 15, 2016)

looking back on what you guys were talking about... its such a shame i live in a different timezone XD


----------



## Somnium (Oct 15, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> looking back on what you guys were talking about... its such a shame i live in a different timezone XD



yea.. you're stuck with me


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 15, 2016)

Ooh, the forums waking up again, it must be my bed time.....


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Ooh, the forums waking up again, it must be my bed time.....


Same. Rip us.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 15, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well the last hair was just how that person wanted to draw it.  This is how it really looks xD


It's nice. And cool!


----------



## Artruya (Oct 15, 2016)

It's rainey (i know, shocking) and about 60° here in Washington, with a storm blowing in. The forecast says 60mph gusts and I'm driving a chodey box truck all day lol. Maybe a tree will fall on my truck and I'll get the day off


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 15, 2016)

Artruya said:


> It's rainey (i know, shocking) and about 60° here in Washington, with a storm blowing in. The forecast says 60mph gusts and I'm driving a chodey box truck all day lol. Maybe a tree will fall on my truck and I'll get the day off


As long as it hits the box & not the cab, right?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey have any of you ever seen an insect that looks like a cross between a wasp and an ant? Like, it's the size of a wasp with it's abdomen (or is it the thorax?), and it looks like it has a space where wings might be on a nymph (as in a young insect), but it's black and has the mandibles and antennae of an ant.

might be a queen, but I dunno.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's nice. And cool!


Thanks!


----------



## Artruya (Oct 15, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> As long as it hits the box & not the cab, right?


Right.
On second thought, if it hits the cab I'll get even more time off!


----------



## Stormi (Oct 15, 2016)

Welp, I'm alone again this Saturday. A friend that said he'll stop by had to cancel. I've also waited nearly 4 weeks for a commission that was supposed to be done 2 weeks ago. This is the 3rd time I've had a commission get delayed. Am I just not a priority in people's lives?

I also refuse to leave the house because lately every time I go somewhere I end up screaming at several on the road or run away from people that might try to talk to me. I almost hit someone in the Wal-Mart parking lot. Someone take my keys away from me, Jesus Christ. It's happening at home as well, albeit not as frequently. Usually I'll throw something and if it breaks it's followed by "Eh, fuck it. I'll buy another."

I'm such a fucked up mess. It's hilarious in a way. I don't have the guts to kill myself so I can only hope that we're all wiped away by some sort of cataclysmic event in the future.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Welp, I'm alone again this Saturday. A friend that said he'll stop by had to cancel. I've also waited nearly 4 weeks for a commission that was supposed to be done 2 weeks ago. This is the 3rd time I've had a commission get delayed. Am I just not a priority in people's lives?
> 
> I also refuse to leave the house because lately every time I go somewhere I end up screaming at several on the road or run away from people that might try to talk to me. I almost hit someone in the Wal-Mart parking lot. Someone take my keys away from me, Jesus Christ. It's happening at home as well, albeit not as frequently. Usually I'll throw something and if it breaks it's followed by "Eh, fuck it. I'll buy another."
> 
> I'm such a fucked up mess. It's hilarious in a way.


sounds about par for the course known as my life right now too, lol


----------



## Stormi (Oct 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> sounds about par for the course known as my life right now too, lol



Is that a challenge? Lmao. XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

although usually if i'm yelling at someone who's driving it's for a good reason (i don't drive, i'm usually riding my mountain bike) like nearly running me over (already been hit by a car twice, do NOT want to test the "third time's the charm" theory), or violating the state law regarding yielding to pedestrians in a crosswalk (i've seen cops and ambulances with no sirens or lights on blatantly ignore that one)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 15, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Thanks!


Welcome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 15, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Welp, I'm alone again this Saturday. A friend that said he'll stop by had to cancel. I've also waited nearly 4 weeks for a commission that was supposed to be done 2 weeks ago. This is the 3rd time I've had a commission get delayed. Am I just not a priority in people's lives?
> 
> I also refuse to leave the house because lately every time I go somewhere I end up screaming at several on the road or run away from people that might try to talk to me. I almost hit someone in the Wal-Mart parking lot. Someone take my keys away from me, Jesus Christ. It's happening at home as well, albeit not as frequently. Usually I'll throw something and if it breaks it's followed by "Eh, fuck it. I'll buy another."
> 
> I'm such a fucked up mess. It's hilarious in a way. I don't have the guts to kill myself so I can only hope that we're all wiped away by some sort of cataclysmic event in the future.


Oh Stormi! I hate to hear you're having a rough go at it. It's not the end of the world brother, I promise you. Watch Bad Santa. If that movie doesn't make you laugh, then you're a rock. Hit me up if you ever want to chat.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 15, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Welp, I'm alone again this Saturday. A friend that said he'll stop by had to cancel. I've also waited nearly 4 weeks for a commission that was supposed to be done 2 weeks ago. This is the 3rd time I've had a commission get delayed. Am I just not a priority in people's lives?
> 
> I also refuse to leave the house because lately every time I go somewhere I end up screaming at several on the road or run away from people that might try to talk to me. I almost hit someone in the Wal-Mart parking lot. Someone take my keys away from me, Jesus Christ. It's happening at home as well, albeit not as frequently. Usually I'll throw something and if it breaks it's followed by "Eh, fuck it. I'll buy another."
> 
> I'm such a fucked up mess. It's hilarious in a way. I don't have the guts to kill myself so I can only hope that we're all wiped away by some sort of cataclysmic event in the future.


I really hate that it's going so negatively for you. But life comes in waves. Some good, some bad.

You have a purpose. It may not have revealed itself yet, but you have a reason for being here. So please don't hurt yourself. 

I know all about road rage. I've wanted to run over people in the walmart parking lot too. Many times. That's human nature when confronted with dumbasses.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 15, 2016)

And this world has no shortage of dumbasses


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> And this world has no shortage of dumbasses


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> And this world has no shortage of dumbasses


Hundreds of millions!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 15, 2016)

Not all dumbasses are bad dumbasses. Take for instance people who do really dangerously stupid things to entertain us.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Not all dumbasses are bad dumbasses. Take for instance people who do really dangerously stupid things to entertain us.


those are worst kind of dumbasses...because then when they die doing something for our entertainment, we feel guilty about it.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 15, 2016)

How I made myself happy tonight: Picked up a thin crust pizza and a vanilla coke. Surprisingly I only got irritated with traffic once. I didn't scream. It was pleasant.

I'm in the living room watching Nick Reboot whilst I give my doge some pizza crust pieces.


----------



## swooz (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm sitting in my bedroom trying to see if I'm gay or not. I'm a weird person.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> I'm sitting in my bedroom trying to see if I'm gay or not. I'm a weird person.


not many other ways to find out without risking friendships or other potential complications


----------



## swooz (Oct 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> not many other ways to find out without risking friendships or other potential complications


What? That was a joke.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> I'm sitting in my bedroom trying to see if I'm gay or not. I'm a weird person.


Well? Are you?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> What? That was a joke.


even so, my point still stands


----------



## Tao (Oct 15, 2016)

Been in the Smoky Mountains for a few days and just got home! Pretty awesome trip.


----------



## swooz (Oct 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well? Are you?


Eh?


----------



## Artruya (Oct 15, 2016)

Stormi said:


> How I made myself happy tonight: Picked up a thin crust pizza and a vanilla coke. Surprisingly I only got irritated with traffic once. I didn't scream. It was pleasant.
> 
> I'm in the living room watching Nick Reboot whilst I give my doge some pizza crust pieces.


Haha damn, that sounds excellent actually.


----------



## swooz (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm not anything really, I kind of just avoid people if possible.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 15, 2016)

...And that didn't last long. Tried to play DDR and I blew a fuse because I can't figure out these fucking crossover patterns. I've played this game for over 3 years and I should have figured this out by now. I always feel like a slow learner with everything I try to figure out. What used to be little mistakes that I make throughout the day end up being these horrible disasters that I blow out of proportion.


----------



## swooz (Oct 15, 2016)

Stormi said:


> ...And that didn't last long. Tried to play DDR and I blew a fuse because I can't figure out these fucking crossover patterns. I've played this game for over 3 years and I should have figured this out by now. I always feel like a slow learner with everything I try to figure out. What used to be little mistakes that I make throughout the day end up being these horrible disasters that I blow out of proportion.


Oh. Well, welcome to the tired and bored club.


----------



## swooz (Oct 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> Oh. Well, welcome to the tired and bored club.


It's like four in the fucking morning, I don't even know why I'm up.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

Stormi said:


> ...And that didn't last long. Tried to play DDR and I blew a fuse because I can't figure out these fucking crossover patterns. I've played this game for over 3 years and I should have figured this out by now. I always feel like a slow learner with everything I try to figure out. What used to be little mistakes that I make throughout the day end up being these horrible disasters that I blow out of proportion.


why play DDR at like 10:00 at night? but seriously, I can relate...I die repeatedly in a game (because of "F'ING BS" naturally... lol) and I usually wind up screaming and swearing up such a storm of expletives, profanity, vulgarity and violent threats that I could make a 20's gangster look like a saint, which makes me really surprised my neighbors have never called the cops about it...(why I don't play online multiplayer anymore...my irl temper control got better, while my in-game temper control got much much worse...)


----------



## Stormi (Oct 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> why play DDR at like 10:00 at night? but seriously, I can relate...I die repeatedly in a game (because of "F'ING BS" naturally... lol) and I usually wind up screaming and swearing up such a storm of expletives, profanity, vulgarity and violent threats that I could make a 20's gangster look like a saint, which makes me really surprised my neighbors have never called the cops about it...(why I don't play online multiplayer anymore...my irl temper control got better, while my in-game temper control got much much worse...)



I always play really late. I'm usually not in bed until 2 or 3 AM on weekends. My voice is considerably strained at the moment from what happened earlier. My temper isn't with just videogames though, it's with everything hence why I'm not going anywhere unless it's absolutely mandatory. If other people saw the way I act they'd send me to the emergency room or an asylum, haha. I live in a house so I don't give two shits how loud I get or whatever I play. My neighbors never complain about it.. at least from what I understand anyway.


----------



## swooz (Oct 15, 2016)

Wait, 10:00? What timezone is that?


----------



## Stormi (Oct 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> Wait, 10:00? What timezone is that?


Central Standard Time.


----------



## swooz (Oct 15, 2016)

huh.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Central Standard Time.





swooz said:


> huh.


CST (Central Standard Time) otherwise known as UTC -6 (in the summer, in the winter it's UTC-5)


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> huh.


Maybe you should go to bed.


----------



## swooz (Oct 15, 2016)

Meybey


----------



## swooz (Oct 16, 2016)

Lol guys, I got like 3 people to block me in one try. I'm on a roll.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 16, 2016)

swooz said:


> Lol guys, I got like 3 people to block me in one try. I'm on a roll.



Why and what did I miss?


----------



## swooz (Oct 16, 2016)

It was in a pm, so you couldn't see it, but it was fucking hiliarious, you should have been there.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 16, 2016)

Useless advice: if you want to check if you're dreaming look at your hands. It always works and you always have your hands nearby.


----------



## swooz (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah, that's how I learned to lucid dream.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

Ya know, I always thought those posts are shit about like SJWs and neo-feminism were just jokes and not actually real

Until I found Ferzu


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> ...And that didn't last long. Tried to play DDR and I blew a fuse because I can't figure out these fucking crossover patterns. I've played this game for over 3 years and I should have figured this out by now. I always feel like a slow learner with everything I try to figure out. What used to be little mistakes that I make throughout the day end up being these horrible disasters that I blow out of proportion.


Eh some people are slow learners, some people are fast and some are somewhere in between.  Nothing wrong with being a slow learner.  There are things we've all done our whole lives that we still haven't fully grasped the idea of haha


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Useless advice: if you want to check if you're dreaming look at your hands. It always works and you always have your hands nearby.


Especially eyes. X3


----------



## Somnium (Oct 16, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Especially eyes. X3



Eyes?


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Eyes?


I was joking. X3 If you can't see anything after you wake up, then that definitely means you have no eyes and then it becomes a nightmare. X3


----------



## Somnium (Oct 16, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> I was joking. X3 If you can't see anything after you wake up, then that definitely means you have no eyes and then it becomes a nightmare. X3



I don't know what's so funny about being blind, but then those who don't worry about loosing their sight might find this funny


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't know what's so funny about being blind, but then those who don't worry about loosing their sight might find this funny


<legally blind, I still find it funny


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't know what's so funny about being blind, but then those who don't worry about loosing their sight might find this funny


Perhaps. X3 I'm not trying to make fun of blind people. It was just a concept. X3


----------



## Stormi (Oct 16, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Eh some people are slow learners, some people are fast and some are somewhere in between.  Nothing wrong with being a slow learner.  There are things we've all done our whole lives that we still haven't fully grasped the idea of haha



I'm a slow learner with pretty much everything in general. The best proof that I have is the fact that I didn't talk at all until I was almost 3 years old.

I really just need to take an official IQ test of sorts to prove that I'm not as bright as I may seem to others.

I don't even deserve the job that I have. I'd rather some college graduate take it. I'm no better than a fast food employee in all honesty.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm a slow learner with pretty much everything in general. The best proof that I have is the fact that I didn't talk at all until I was almost 3 years old.
> 
> I really just need to take an official IQ test of sorts to prove that I'm not as bright as I may seem to others.
> 
> I don't even deserve the job that I have. I'd rather some college graduate take it. I'm no better than a fast food employee in all honesty.


that's not being very nice to yourself...i'm sure you're smarter than you seem to think.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> that's not being very nice to yourself...i'm sure you're smarter than you seem to think.











swooz said:


> Lol guys, I got like 3 people to block me in one try. I'm on a roll.



I'm waiting for people to block me because of my endless bitching.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 16, 2016)

Pretty much feel that way right now about university >.< I feel so stupid that i cannot seem to grasp one particular module i took and everyone else can, it infuriates me >.<


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello everyone! I exist!


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm waiting for people to block me because of my endless bitching.


I'm not gonna block you. I like a little pessimism.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 16, 2016)

Hard to be an adult sometimes. So much that needs to be done, and so very little time.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 16, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> I was joking. X3 If you can't see anything after you wake up, then that definitely means you have no eyes and then it becomes a nightmare. X3


Unless you sleep in a pitch black room, like I do, then it's a good indicator that you're awake.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm a slow learner with pretty much everything in general. The best proof that I have is the fact that I didn't talk at all until I was almost 3 years old.
> 
> I really just need to take an official IQ test of sorts to prove that I'm not as bright as I may seem to others.
> 
> I don't even deserve the job that I have. I'd rather some college graduate take it. I'm no better than a fast food employee in all honesty.


Being a slow learner doesn't make you stupid.. being a fast learner doesn't make you smart.  You're only stupid if you're not willing to learn something at all.  If you simply do not know something, then that's considered ignorance, which is confused for being stupid, but it just means the lack of knowledge.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 16, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Pretty much feel that way right now about university >.< I feel so stupid that i cannot seem to grasp one particular module i took and everyone else can, it infuriates me >.<



Lol, you have to be doing something right if you've made it that far. I don't think I passed Algebra 1 and I scraped through Pre-Algebra with something like a 70/D.  This combined with other factors like the frequent bullying I received from students and teachers made me decide to one day not attend school anymore. I said "Fuck it" and got my GED which was a piece of cake.

Going back to the math discussion however, I literally cannot memorize anything beyond the basic four (addition, subtraction, multiplication, division). It's really funny because as soon as I got out of middle school my math grades dropped from high A's to low D's and eventually F's. I was placed into "Compensatory Math" which did little to help bridge my gap between basic math and transitioning to Algebra. The same thing happened again. 96/A average in Comp. Math and either a D or F average in Pre-Algebra. I remember how angry the teachers used to get with me when I couldn't memorize how to solve the problem. It's funny yet sad. You could say I'm a bit innumerate. This played a large role in convincing me to skip college because I know the same shit will happen again due to Algebra and Geometry being pre-requisites (I never made it to Geometry in high school). My hands are shaking just thinking about it. I was able to score a great job that normally requires a 4 year Bachelor's because my friend put in a good word for me.



DravenDonovan said:


> Being a slow learner doesn't make you stupid.. being a fast learner doesn't make you smart.  You're only stupid if you're not willing to learn something at all.  If you simply do not know something, then that's considered ignorance, which is confused for being stupid, but it just means the lack of knowledge.



I'm extremely stubborn in that I hate asking anyone for help, even if it's a life threatening situation. I hate inconveniencing people and if I sleep over at a friend's place I will bring my own food with me. I also prefer not to use their Wi-Fi. I use my mobile data because I don't want to inconvenience him/her. If there's a word, meaning, expression or a proverb that I don't understand I'll just Google it as opposed to asking someone. Should all other options be exhausted/not available I will dreadingly ask someone for assistance and apologize profusely for doing so, even offering to compensate them in any way that I can.

I criticize myself every day because I strive for perfection with every single thing I do, especially my own hobbies. If something doesn't turn out the way that I want it to then destruction and rage will usually follow. If I make a mistake and someone points it out the voice in my head will start screaming at me. If the mistake REALLY bothers me then I'll physically hurt myself as punishment for screwing up.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Useless advice: if you want to check if you're dreaming look at your hands. It always works and you always have your hands nearby.


I find the easiest way to know if I'm dreaming is to always question the reality I'm in at irregular intervals, even if I'm awake.

I guess that's what this is and I'm just making it more complicated-sounding.

Buuuuut... now if I see people on the metro staring at their hands, I'll have a better idea who may be on the forums, so thanks for that


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 16, 2016)

...I have a love/hate relationship with being an adult.

For one, I can do whatever the fuck I want. 

But on the other hand, I gotta deal with stupidass adult shit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ...I have a love/hate relationship with being an adult.
> 
> For one, I can do whatever the fuck I want.
> 
> But on the other hand, I gotta deal with stupidass adult shit.


I second that!!*throws you a cookie*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 16, 2016)

SCHOOL FUCKING FLOODED! AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!! xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Seriously though, we've been having our own hurricane Matthew up here or something.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> SCHOOL FUCKING FLOODED! AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!! xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Seriously though, we've been having our own hurricane Matthew up here or something.


someone mess with a toilet, or the roof leak?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> someone mess with a toilet, or the roof leak?


Bummer


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> SCHOOL FUCKING FLOODED! AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!! xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Seriously though, we've been having our own hurricane Matthew up here or something.


Bummer dude.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> someone mess with a toilet, or the roof leak?


We've been having some bad storms up here. 
I guess some storm drain got clogged up and made the water flood into the school...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bummer dude.


Bummer? It was hilarious xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Bummer? It was hilarious xD


That shit cost money to fix. Taxpayer money. It's not funny. And it happened because some incompetent worker didn't do their job, like making sure the roof is clear of debris. Just saying.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 16, 2016)

Welp, I couldn't hold myself back any longer. I took an old flatscreen monitor and smashed it to bits while screaming about all the people that have fucked me over, broke some old teapot and destroyed framed photos of my ex. I trust no one because I know everyone is always out to fuck me over because of how nice I am. I really don't understand people. So much crying and screaming. My dog got a little scared :/ but I comforted him. He's the last person I'd ever be upset with right now. I need him more than ever.

I'd post pictures but I'd rather not have my photograph on here and I'm not going through the trouble of censoring it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And it happened because some incompetent worker didn't do their job, like making sure the roof is clear of debris. Just saying.


WHAT IN THE SHISH FUCK?! NO IT DIDN'T! It happened because we've been getting some The Day After Tomorrow weather over here. I said that before
and it flooded in from the door, not the roof.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That shit cost money to fix. Taxpayer money. It's not funny.


Didn't cost anyone a dime because it just dried up eventually.


Geezus fucking chryst, dude.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'd post pictures but I'd rather not have my photograph on here and I'm not going through the trouble of censoring it.


And that is exactly why I don't believe a single word you just said. Top kek, m9


----------



## Stormi (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> And that is exactly I don't believe a single word you just said. Top kek, m9



And you don't fucking have to.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> And you don't fucking have to.


run up
I mean, shit, that sounds pretty suspicious. Too fuckin suspicious.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> WHAT IN THE SHISH FUCK?! NO IT DIDN'T! It happened because we've been getting some The Day After Tomorrow weather over here. I said that before
> and it flooded in from the door, not the roof.
> 
> Didn't cost anyone a dime because it just dried up eventually.
> ...


Sorry. May have misread that. My bad Larry.


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm just gonna sit back and watch the impending shitstorm fin glorious hd.


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 16, 2016)

My very presence will cause a cataclysmic storm of shit.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 16, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> My very presence will cause a cataclysmic storm of shit.



Is that a challenge? lol.

And yeah, I feel a little better now. Got a big mess to clean up but I oddly feel like I did something good. Don't ask. I'm fucked up in the head.


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 16, 2016)

My new avatar is fire. We've got Bert from Sesame Street holding a gun, all in fabulous infrared.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Got a big mess to clean up


It's called your bullshit.


Stormi said:


> I'm fucked up in the head.


Ye, you could say that, m9.


----------



## swooz (Oct 16, 2016)

I know who you are, dude. The Bert joke gave you away.
A certain genius created the Bert joke, and it couldn't be anyone but you.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Welp, I couldn't hold myself back any longer. I took an old flatscreen monitor and smashed it to bits while screaming about all the people that have fucked me over, broke some old teapot and destroyed framed photos of my ex. I trust no one because I know everyone is always out to fuck me over because of how nice I am. I really don't understand people. So much crying and screaming. My dog got a little scared :/ but I comforted him. He's the last person I'd ever be upset with right now. I need him more than ever.
> 
> I'd post pictures but I'd rather not have my photograph on here and I'm not going through the trouble of censoring it.



You might want to get some help, man. You sound like you're a 'wrong order at the drive through' away from shooting up a mall or something.


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 16, 2016)

swooz said:


> I know who you are, dude. The Bert joke gave you away.
> A certain genius created the Bert joke, and it couldn't be anyone but you.


Oh lord no.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Is that a challenge? lol.
> 
> And yeah, I feel a little better now. Got a big mess to clean up but I oddly feel like I did something good. Don't ask. I'm fucked up in the head.


I would suggest buying a punching bag. Beat the hell put of that instead of your belongings. It'll be cheaper in the end and you'll feel better. And get exercise too. What a bonus!


----------



## Stormi (Oct 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would suggest buying a punching bag. Beat the hell put of that instead of your belongings. It'll be cheaper in the end and you'll feel better. And get exercise too. What a bonus!


I'm already looking for one. I don't have a truck so I'm just going to pay someone to deliver it. I don't care about the cost at this point.



Very Hairy Larry said:


> It's called your bullshit.


Of course it is. Want to take a sniff?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Of course it is. Want to take a sniff?


So you were bullshitting! Fuckin thought so.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So you were bullshitting! Fuckin thought so.



Yeah, I'm joking about the cuts in my left hand as I type this. I don't think I'm going to do this again for a while. It's a bitch to get this shit out, lol.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Yeah, I'm joking about the cuts in my left hand as I type this. I don't think I'm going to do this again for a while. It's a bitch to get this shit out, lol.


Are you fucking shitting me out of your ass right now...
You're just begging for all the attention in the world now, aren't you?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 16, 2016)

I love these download speeds.




 

God help me if I ever want to play GTA V.


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Are you fucking shitting me out of your ass right now...
> You're just begging for all the attention in the world now, aren't you?


The shitstorm unfolds.
Glorious HD.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I love these download speeds.
> 
> View attachment 14127
> 
> God help me if I ever want to play GTA V.


Please don't tell me you pay more than $25 a month for that speed


----------



## Somnium (Oct 17, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I find the easiest way to know if I'm dreaming is to always question the reality I'm in at irregular intervals, even if I'm awake.



I find it nearly impossible to be rational when dreaming, so I just sit there in a dream wondering if I'm dreaming or not instead of doing crazy shit like faping in public.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I find it nearly impossible to be rational when dreaming, so I just sit there in a dream wondering if I'm dreaming or not instead of doing crazy shit like faping in public.


I guess i can concur to that (the dreaming part, not the fapping). More often than not I'm already doing stupid stuff.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

all my dreams always end with my death...so...


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> all my dreams end with my death....so...


........may wanna talk to someone qualified about that


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> ........may wanna talk to someone qualified about that


i can remember every dream i've ever had...and they all end with me dying in one way or another...starting at 6 years old. since then i've only had less than 30 dreams in my entire life.
I kind of just stopped caring about it.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> all my dreams always end with my death...so...



I love jumping off roof tops in my dreams too! Gravity feels very weird when dreaming


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I love jumping off roof tops in my dreams too! Gravity feels very weird when dreaming


guess I should specify my in-dream deaths are usually by murder...


----------



## Somnium (Oct 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> guess I should specify my in-dream deaths are usually by murder...



oh.. umm.. my arms and legs don't feel as heavy as they once did, I can run fast, swing strong, see clear, guess dreams do reflect how do we feel irl


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Unless you sleep in a pitch black room, like I do, then it's a good indicator that you're awake.


I see. Or if you have that thing that covers your eyes as you sleep. :3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I find it nearly impossible to be rational when dreaming, so I just sit there in a dream wondering if I'm dreaming or not instead of doing crazy shit like faping in public.


Never said anything about rationale. Like I said, I constantly question the reality I'm in and any given point in time.
When I'm lucid, I will either let the dream run its course like I'm watching a movie or, if I'm feeling spunky, take control and become a literal god.
Lucid dreaming also helps you remember your dreams.
But I just like being bulletproof with heat vision.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 17, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Like I said, I constantly question the reality I'm in and any given point in time.



reading this gave me anxiety


----------



## Julen (Oct 17, 2016)

Cheeki breeki




(idfk i'm bored dammit)


----------



## Somnium (Oct 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Cheeki breeki



v damke suka blyat!


----------



## Julen (Oct 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> v damke suka blyat!






AH NU DABAI! PAPALI PAPALI CYKE!


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 17, 2016)

I have to fuckin modify and re-use old circuit boards because I can't buy new ones.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 17, 2016)

At what point do you write someone off as a lost cause in customer service?
I've been trying to get in contact with a guy for my employer for three days and he refuses to answer his phone because we call from a restricted number, even though he knows it's us and we've agreed on the time to make the call ahead of time over the internet. This has been going on for five days and I'm starting to question his mental capabilities x_x


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 17, 2016)

Jarren said:


> At what point do you write someone off as a lost cause in customer service?
> I've been trying to get in contact with a guy for my employer for three days and he refuses to answer his phone because we call from a restricted number, even though he knows it's us and we've agreed on the time to make the call ahead of time over the internet. This has been going on for five days and I'm starting to question his mental capabilities x_x


Gotta love stupid people. I'd say that the time limit is up to your employer. How much more time do they want to waste on this guy?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 17, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Gotta love stupid people. I'd say that the time limit is up to your employer. How much more time do they want to waste on this guy?


Employer has basically written him off as a loss, but I just don't want this ass leaving us a negative review or something. Bad PR is a bitch to get rid of.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 17, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Employer has basically written him off as a loss, but I just don't want this ass leaving us a negative review or something. Bad PR is a bitch to get rid of.


Yep. There is that. Can you send the guy a msg online & have him call you directly.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 17, 2016)

The business operates off a strict "We'll call you" policy, and I REALLY don't want this dude having my number. And the problem we're trying to resolve with him doesn't seem to be one he can understand through a text exchange. We've tried.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 17, 2016)

Jarren said:


> The business operates off a strict "We'll call you" policy, and I REALLY don't want this dude having my number. And the problem we're trying to resolve with him doesn't seem to be one he can understand through a text exchange. We've tried.


Sounds like an interesting character. Sounds like he just don't wanna pay.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 17, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds like an interesting character. Sounds like he just don't wanna pay.


Here's the best part. He's complained that he is having trouble accessing FREE content. It's not even something he has to pay for. He just seems incapable of reading basic written instructions and inputting data into a text field. It wouldn't have been a big deal if he hadn't started claiming we were scamming him when he's found himself unable to input the data. Now, we're just trying to get back in good faith with the troglodyte, but it seems he can't operate a phone either.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 17, 2016)

So a Captain Planet movie and Sky High sequel were all announced today. I didn't expect it, but I can see why they're being done.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> So a Captain Planet movie and Sky High sequel were all announced today. I didn't expect it, but I can see why they're being done.


I always wanted a Sky High sequel, i loved that movie...my favorite moment was when the gym teacher shattered the windows shouting "SIDE--KICK"


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 18, 2016)

Eh I'd rather just wait for Assassins Creed to come out at Christmas


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> (idfk i'm bored dammit)


Well, here's another thing that makes you wanna fucking die...







Я не говорю по-русски





I don't speak it...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 19, 2016)

?


----------



## Julen (Oct 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


After taking a look to the thumbnail i was diagnosed of terminal crippling depression and several types of cancer.






Thanks you


----------



## Artruya (Oct 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Well, here's another thing that makes you wanna fucking die...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus save me, my mind has been contaminated. Good work dude(?).


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 19, 2016)

So Space Jam is returning to theaters and Charlie in the Chocolate Factory is getting rebooted.

It continues.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 19, 2016)

bored of them already


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> So Space Jam is returning to theaters and Charlie in the Chocolate Factory is getting rebooted.
> 
> It continues.


Dunno how I feel about reboots, man. Ghostbusters(2016) were complete shit.

A lot of reboots are.

But Space Jam however.. Good movie, that one. Never gets old.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 19, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I'm a slow learner with pretty much everything in general. The best proof that I have is the fact that I didn't talk at all until I was almost 3 years old.
> 
> I really just need to take an official IQ test of sorts to prove that I'm not as bright as I may seem to others.
> 
> I don't even deserve the job that I have. I'd rather some college graduate take it. I'm no better than a fast food employee in all honesty.



Hey mate if you're doing system administration or network administration I'd gladly take it


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> So Space Jam is returning to theaters and Charlie in the Chocolate Factory is getting rebooted.
> 
> It continues.


Man, what isn't getting rebooted these days?


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 19, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Man, what isn't getting rebooted these days?


Anything that can be rebooted will likely get rebooted eventually. Hollywood is never going to let any movie franchises end.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Anything that can be rebooted will likely get rebooted eventually. Hollywood is never going to let any movie franchises end.


Thats because Hollywood are a bunch of money hungry c*nts that have as little clue in the term "Fair Use" as they are competent in making films.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Thats because Hollywood are a bunch of money hungry c*nts that have as little clue in the term "Fair Use" as they are competent in making films.


cunt*

Asterisk on the other side of the word, mate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2016)

This. Fucking this.

And no, I am not crying. There's fucking ninjas sitting around me, cutting onions!


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> This. Fucking this.
> 
> And no, I am not crying. There's fucking ninjas sitting around me, cutting onions!


You have the same reaction as my sister had...
Tears


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Oct 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


>


I'VE BEEN DOING BREAKFAST WRONG MY WHOLE LIFE!


----------



## Artruya (Oct 21, 2016)

When you playfully punch a box but hit granite countertop instead and break your pinky and tear a tendon. Dumbest accident ever. Oh well. Artruya got too rowdy, and paid the price!


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 21, 2016)

Artruya said:


> break your pinky and tear a tendon.


My hands just got the grossest cringe feeling from reading that.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 21, 2016)

I bought a tail 





It'll be in before Halloween :3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 21, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I bought a tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty sweet! Kinda wish I had remembered to order one...


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 21, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I bought a tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much jealous for you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Thats because Hollywood are a bunch of money hungry c*nts that have as little clue in the term "Fair Use" as they are competent in making films.


Sounds like the US government.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Much jealous for you.


Kinda looks like my tail. Nice.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 22, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


>


Alriiiight, lets get organiiic


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 22, 2016)

Artruya said:


> When you playfully punch a box but hit granite countertop instead and break your pinky and tear a tendon. Dumbest accident ever. Oh well. Artruya got too rowdy, and paid the price!


Okami once punched thru a glass door on a cabinet, and hit the shelf inside. Broke the little bone in his hand that goes to his pinky finger. (Cast from knuckles to mid-forearm.)

A week later, he hits a corner of a wall with his forearm, thankfully he hit the cast, but he still broke the little bone in his arm. (Cast extended to mid-biceps). 

Moral of the story...You must learn to control your temper...or you might be in a cast for 8 weeks. (And don't do anything that requires a cast when you have poison ivy.)


----------



## Artruya (Oct 22, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami once punched thru a glass door on a cabinet, and hit the shelf inside. Broke the little bone in his hand that goes to his pinky finger. (Cast from knuckles to mid-forearm.)
> 
> A week later, he hits a corner of a wall with his forearm, thankfully he hit the cast, but he still broke the little bone in his arm. (Cast extended to mid-biceps).
> 
> Moral of the story...You must learn to control your temper...or you might be in a cast for 8 weeks. (And don't do anything that requires a cast when you have poison ivy.)


Omg! 2 breaks in a week? Damn...
Also having poison ivy under a cast sounds like hell haha.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 22, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Omg! 2 breaks in a week? Damn...
> Also having poison ivy under a cast sounds like hell haha.


Yeo, it was pretty hellacious!! He cut it off himself after about 5 wks or so.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 22, 2016)

I saw a recipe that someone made for Romulan Ale. I was almost tempted to try it, but it has alcohol (obviously). I don't think it'd taste good without it so no thank you to both options.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 22, 2016)

Holy crap i didnt realise Okami had that kinda temper....

..i dont feel so alone anymore XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 22, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Holy crap i didnt realise Okami had that kinda temper....
> 
> ..i dont feel so alone anymore XD


It was early in our relationship, and we were a little volatile at times.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 22, 2016)

<also has a bad temper...but i've learned to control it for the most part.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 22, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Holy crap i didnt realise Okami had that kinda temper....
> 
> ..i dont feel so alone anymore XD


That was 15 years ago. That person doesn't exist anymore. Of course I was on drugs then too. I've been drug free 15 years.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 22, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Broke the little bone in his hand that goes to his pinky finger.


Y'guys keep making my hands sympathy-cringe


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 23, 2016)

Out of boredom I shall post random pics :v


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami once punched thru a glass door on a cabinet, and hit the shelf inside. Broke the little bone in his hand that goes to his pinky finger. (Cast from knuckles to mid-forearm.)
> 
> A week later, he hits a corner of a wall with his forearm, thankfully he hit the cast, but he still broke the little bone in his arm. (Cast extended to mid-biceps).
> 
> Moral of the story...You must learn to control your temper...or you might be in a cast for 8 weeks. (And don't do anything that requires a cast when you have poison ivy.)


I broke the same bone throwing a knockout punch against someone harassing a Special Ed kid back in high school


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I broke the same bone throwing a knockout punch against someone harassing a Special Ed kid back in high school


I approve this reason, I can't think of many better reasons for breaking a bone while hitting someone.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 24, 2016)

Man. Kids can be complete arseholes, can't they?


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Man. Kids can be complete arseholes, can't they?


No need to tell me twice. Amen


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Man. Kids can be complete arseholes, can't they?


I can't help but laugh every time I see someone from the UK type asshole. But yes, yes they can.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Man. Kids can be complete arseholes, can't they?


Assholes tend to raise asshole kids, which tend to become asshole adults.
Someone has to teach them their actions are unacceptable and considering the school didn't do shit about its bullying problem, I took it into my own hands.

I told the principal that if they didn't do something about it, I would.
And I did.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Assholes tend to raise asshole kids, which tend to become asshole adults.
> Someone has to teach them their actions are unacceptable and considering the school didn't do shit about its bullying problem, I took it into my own hands.
> 
> I told the principal that if they didn't do something about it, I would.
> And I did.


reminds me of this freshman my junior year, harassing a rape victim in the senior class about her own rape...I took that into my own hands immediately...he never bothered her again. (and it never got violent, I just kind of implied it would...involving loss of an eye and a plastic spoon...)


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I can't help but laugh every time I see someone from the UK type asshole. But yes, yes they can.


'arsehole' is a classier way of saying it in my opinion. It's more fun to type too :L
I'm also quite partial to use 'arsehat' as well.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> 'arsehole' is a classier way of saying it in my opinion. It's more fun to type too :L
> I'm also quite partial to use 'arsehat' as well.


I laugh because I read it in a British accent.


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

I know the answer, but it's aplicable too.

Can I stay on this thread?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Man. Kids can be complete arseholes, can't they?


Yes they can.


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

Sooooo....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I laugh because I read it in a British accent.


I can talk all day with a British accent. Thank you Monty Python for all those propah English classes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

wishai said:


> Sooooo....
> 
> 
> View attachment 14393


Great! How YOU doin?!


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

I had never wonder...
it' s time


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! How YOU doin?!


That sounds incredible...
But with you marriage, that's credible... I hope





So... you really fine?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

wishai said:


> That sounds incredible...
> But with you marriage, that's credible... I hope
> View attachment 14395


Very truthful and honest my answer is.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

wishai said:


> That sounds incredible...
> But with you marriage, that's credible... I hope
> View attachment 14395
> 
> ...


Yes, I am now.


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes, I am now.


Well I do not intrude me now. Sorry is just ...


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

And how you see to this people?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 24, 2016)

A person who speaks entirely in Freinds gifs?
I'm not sure how to feel about this...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

wishai said:


> Well I do not intrude me now. Sorry is just ...
> View attachment 14396


Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> A person who speaks entirely in Freinds gifs?
> I'm not sure how to feel about this...


Completely understand though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

wishai said:


> And how you see to this people?


Hmm?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

wishai said:


> And how you see to this people?


I see Friends.


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I see Friends.


 Even me?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 24, 2016)

wishai said:


> Even me?!
> View attachment 14398


Yes! Even you.


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

Alike?
You easy... I alike


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

Well by now...

Sweet and strange dreams...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 24, 2016)

Does everyone hate me? I feel like everyone on here fuckin hates me now.













meh, k den.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

Yah. Mhmm. Okay.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Does everyone hate me? I feel like everyone on here fuckin hates me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes, you seem to be even worse than that dog fucker


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Does everyone hate me? I feel like everyone on here fuckin hates me now.
> 
> meh, k den.



* ¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

That moment when you wake up and wonder what hurts more, my knees or my head?


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That moment when you wake up and wonder what hurts more, my knees or my head?


It sounds to me like you're either getting ravaged by the process of ageing, or you have a batshit crazy hangover


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> It sounds to me like you're either getting ravaged by the process of ageing, or you have a batshit crazy hangover


Aging. Lol. I wish it were a hangover.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

It really sucks getting old.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 25, 2016)

The hell, you aren't old at all. Take care of your body and it will last a long time.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

It's the taking care of ourselves that the problem. I work way too much and I don't give myself enough down time, and I certainly don't get enough massage to counteract what I dish out everyday.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 25, 2016)

I gotta tail
I'm a pretty fox...


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 25, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I gotta tail
> I'm a pretty fox...


I don't gotta tail.
I'm a jealous ugly fox...


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

And I'm a stinky skunk thing that don't got nothin'


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> yes, you seem to be even worse than that dog fucker


Referring to yourself there Somnium?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Referring to yourself there Somnium?



it's no secret that I love dogs


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> it's no secret that I love dogs


...clearly very much so


----------



## Somnium (Oct 25, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> ...clearly very much so



I'm special


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 25, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm special


We're all special, Somnium...
and this forum is full of especially special people.

how special.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 25, 2016)

I went to the state fair this weekend and I saw these, wanted to share!


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry, but I need post this... yes again






they force me (without names)


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 25, 2016)

wishai said:


> Sorry, but I need post this... yes again
> View attachment 14407
> 
> 
> ...


spookiness.
That's all i can say lol


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> spookiness.
> That's all i can say lol


That is...


----------



## MEDS (Oct 26, 2016)

So I played with a Hololens and a Vive last night. They're pretty damn amazing!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 26, 2016)

the only games I would play in VR are ones like Elite: Dangerous (but first I need a better gaming rig and a flight stick)


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 26, 2016)

MEDS said:


> So I played with a Hololens and a Vive last night. They're pretty damn amazing!


Same! Brookhaven Experiment is pretty good, you should try it when you get a chance


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> the only games I would play in VR are ones like Elite: Dangerous (but first I need a better gaming rig and a flight stick)


Mouse and keyboard I find more useful than a flight stick due to shortcut mapping and accuracy, but then again I've been using a mouse and keyboard for like 13 years.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 26, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Mouse and keyboard I find more useful than a flight stick due to shortcut mapping and accuracy, but then again I've been using a mouse and keyboard for like 13 years.


you've never played Elite: Dangerous with a mouse have you?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you've never played Elite: Dangerous with a mouse have you?


I do. I find it easy to use, due to the accuracy of the mouse.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 26, 2016)

Forums seem to be really quite today


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 26, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Forums seem to be really quite today


quiet*


----------



## Somnium (Oct 26, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> quiet*



yes


----------



## Onlyread (Oct 26, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> quiet*


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 26, 2016)

I have no clue what is going on with this thread right now...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 26, 2016)

Do you ever know what's going on in this thread? XD


----------



## Onlyread (Oct 26, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Do you ever know what's going on in this thread? XD


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 27, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> And I'm a stinky skunk thing that don't got nothin'


Maybe if you weren't involved in hanky panky so much, maybe you wouldn't be.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 27, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Maybe if you weren't involved in hanky panky so much, maybe you wouldn't be.


...who told you that? It's not true, not truuue I tell ya now


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 27, 2016)

Woof woof


----------



## Somnium (Oct 27, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> Woof woof



yiff yiff!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> yiff yiff!


down boy.


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 27, 2016)

Up 





Abyssalrider said:


> down boy.


up boy ;3


----------



## Somnium (Oct 27, 2016)

this is confusing!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 27, 2016)

up down up down


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 27, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> up down up down


I HATE that i like this


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 27, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> up down up down


I think some brain cells died at this haha


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 29, 2016)

Alcohol is mah fraaand


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 29, 2016)

There now Open Chat is back on top.. how did it get so far down :O
I do prefur the bottom though..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Alcohol is mah fraaand


Mine too. Especially imports. American beer just sucks.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

Butt chugging!


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 29, 2016)

Never tried that...


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 29, 2016)

Holy crap I'm a happy woof


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 29, 2016)

I find it hard enjoying alcohol, and beer takes too long to get you drunk


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I find it hard enjoying alcohol, and beer takes too long to get you drunk



that's why you have to take it in the ass for maximum effect and pleasure


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 29, 2016)

But what if you want something else there instead?

I'm drunk forgive me FAF


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> But what if you want something else there instead?
> 
> I'm drunk forgive me FAF



Look for any long thick vegetable in the fridge, wash them, pour oil over them and enjoy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I find it hard enjoying alcohol, and beer takes too long to get you drunk


No!!! You just have to keep a quick and steady pace with beer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> that's why you have to take it in the ass for maximum effect and pleasure


JESUS CHRIST SOMNIUM!!! Is sex ALL you think about!!??JEEZ!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> that's why you have to take it in the ass for maximum effect and pleasure





_Hushy said:


> But what if you want something else there instead?
> 
> I'm drunk forgive me FAF


Yeah, Som...That's a great way to get alcohol poisoning & die. We have a liver for a reason. PLEASE don't listen to him, Hushy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

That's why God invented stores like StarShip and Insurrection


Somnium said:


> Look for any long thick vegetable in the fridge, wash them, pour oil over them and enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I find it hard enjoying alcohol, and beer takes too long to get you drunk


Take it in the eye like a real man! Then smoke a Jeffrey.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Take it in the eye like a real man! Then smoke a Jeffrey.


"Who'd ever think a Jeffery would hurt anybody?"


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> JESUS CHRIST SOMNIUM!!! Is sex ALL you think about!!??JEEZ!!!!



pretty much yea. I also think about making money, so that I could use it to buy more bd dildos. The truth is, Okami, I'm an addict  And what does an addict think about all the time? About satisfying his cravings. 



bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, Som...That's a great way to get alcohol poisoning & die. We have a liver for a reason. PLEASE don't listen to him, Hushy.



As long as you're not chugging gallons of wine, you'll be fine, you swine and like my rhyme


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "Who'd ever think a Jeffery would hurt anybody?"


"Jeffrey is that nice guy that moves in next door. Hello, I'm Jeffrey."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "Who'd ever think a Jeffery would hurt anybody?"





Mr. Fox said:


> "Jeffrey is that nice guy that moves in next door. Hello, I'm Jeffrey."


I'm sure people said the same thing about the Jeffrey one town over from mine who was a serial killer...you know...Jeffrey Dahmer...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I'm sure people said the same thing about the Jeffrey one town over from mine who was a serial killer...you know...Jeffrey Dahmer...


Oh yeah, I remember that guy... 


Spoiler



My remark was in response to a movie, by the way...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that guy...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


He died in prison getting f***** by a broken broom handle by a guy he looked at the wrong way. Good riddance!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> pretty much yea. I also think about making money, so that I could use it to buy more bd dildos. The truth is, Okami, I'm an addict  And what does an addict think about all the time? About satisfying his cravings.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you're not chugging gallons of wine, you'll be fine, you swine and like my rhyme


At least you're honest. I can't fault that.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> As long as you're not chugging gallons of wine, you'll be fine, you swine and like my rhyme


A pint of liquor being funneled straight into  your ass will prob kill you.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> A pint of liquor being funneled straight into  your ass will prob kill you.



Is liquor 80 proof? If so even drinking that much orally can easily kill you.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Alcohol is mah fraaand


And your way to alcohol poisoning. If you don't put that beer in your hand down, I am calling your mom. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> JESUS CHRIST SOMNIUM!!! Is sex ALL you think about!!??JEEZ!!!!


Yes, he does. He's suffering from boom boom withdrawal.

Somnium's probably the kind of guy that would try to get you drunk while playing Hungry Hungry Hippos. I don't know why you'd try to play HHH, but he would, if given the opportunity.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Yes, he does. He's suffering from boom boom withdrawal.
> 
> Somnium's probably the kind of guy that would try to get your drunk while playing Hungry Hungry Hippos. I don't know why you'd try to play HHH, but he would, if given the opportunity.



I have no idea what you're talking about, but I would do whatever it takes to make sure we both have the best time ever.


----------



## Tao (Oct 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, but I would do whatever it takes to make sure we both have the best time ever.



I think this is code for: Don't leave your drink around Somnium.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

Tao said:


> I think this is code for: Don't leave your drink around Somnium.



Why are you guys thinking so poorly of me?


----------



## Tao (Oct 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Why are you guys thinking so poorly of me?



I don't think poorly of you! I'm just teasing ya.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

Tao said:


> I don't think poorly of you! I'm just teasing ya.



I thought you were saying I would slip some drugs into my friend's drink so that I could later rape him..


----------



## Tao (Oct 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I thought you were saying I would slip some drugs into my friend's drink so that I could later rape him..



You wouldn't have to drug me.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

Tao said:


> You wouldn't have to drug me.



I'm not even surprised


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 29, 2016)

Tao said:


> You wouldn't have to drug me.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 29, 2016)

tbh, I doubt either of you would need to be drugged. 
All that would be needed is for someone to say: "Wanna bang?"


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, Som...That's a great way to get alcohol poisoning & die. We have a liver for a reason. PLEASE don't listen to him, Hushy.



Oh my God don't worry I'm not doing either of those things xD


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> tbh, I doubt either of you would need to be drugged.
> All that would be needed is for someone to say: "Wanna bang?"



well yea you're pretty much on spot


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Is liquor 80 proof? If so even drinking that much orally can easily kill you.


A pint shouldn't kill you. It will F you up alright, but it shouldn't kill you unless you only weigh like 90lbs.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 29, 2016)

Tao said:


> You wouldn't have to drug me.





Somnium said:


> I'm not even surprised


That escalated quickly. You two need a room(if you haven't already).



bhutrflai said:


> A pint shouldn't kill you. It will F you up alright, but it shouldn't kill you unless you only weigh like 90lbs.


She's not saying the F that you think she's saying. It's fracture. The pint will fracture a bone in your body.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> That escalated quickly. You two need a room(if you haven't already).
> 
> 
> She's not saying the F that you think she's saying. It's fracture. The pint will fracture a bone in your body.


No. Alcohol taken analy will go directly into your blood stream without being filtered by your liver and kidneys. Poisoning quickly follows, usually leading to death.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 29, 2016)

Jesus the recent Open chat was a rollercoaster.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No. Alcohol taken analy will go directly into your blood stream without being filtered by your liver and kidneys. Poisoning quickly follows, usually leading to death.


I was joking.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I was joking.


 I KNOW!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

So.....having a Halloween party for my teenaged kids. Jeez! Teens are so freaking loud!! It's like being at a country and western bar on Friday night with a bunch of drunk rednecks! And they aint even drunk!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So.....having a Halloween party for my teenaged kids. Jeez! Teens are so freaking loud!! It's like being at a country and western bar on Friday night with a bunch of drunk rednecks! And they aint even drunk!


Haha. They ain't rednecks either. Who would thought that a bunch of nerdy kids could be so rowdy?


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So.....having a Halloween party for my teenaged kids. Jeez! Teens are so freaking loud!! It's like being at a country and western bar on Friday night with a bunch of drunk rednecks! And they aint even drunk!


My friends and I are never loud. We tend to take about a lot of nerdy stuff in just about every medium in existence. It only gets a bit loud when we're playing video games and making jokes as we do it, a lot of them entailing more nerdy jokes.


bhutrflai said:


> Haha. They ain't rednecks either. Who would thought that a bunch of nerdy kids could be so rowdy?


That's because they're blue necks.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> My friends and I are never loud. We tend to take about a lot of nerdy stuff in just about every medium in existence. It only gets a bit loud when we're playing video games and making jokes as we do it, a lot of them entailing more nerdy jokes.
> 
> That's because they're blue necks.


That's pretty much exactly what is going on in there. (We are sitting out on our back porch, cause we're not stupid!)


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Haha. They ain't rednecks either. Who would thought that a bunch of nerdy kids could be so rowdy?


As a teen, lemme reassure you pretty much any teens put together in a single place are gonna be rowdy. It's like a law of nature.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> As a teen, lemme reassure you pretty much any teens put together in a single place are gonna be rowdy. It's like a law of nature.


Oh, I remember what it's like. (And I was a nerdy teen too!)


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> That's pretty much exactly what is going on in there. (We are sitting out on our back porch, cause we're not stupid!)


And what you do in the back porch entails talking about your secret life as superheroes no doubt. (I'm on to you).


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> And what you do in the back porch entails talking about your secret life as superheroes no doubt. (I'm on to you).


Damn. Our secrets out!


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Damn. Our secrets out!


You're Super Slave and your husband is Man-purse.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 30, 2016)

forums.furaffinity.net: Fuksheet Tavern (18+ Only) just cause, yo


----------



## Somnium (Oct 30, 2016)

Does anyone know where did Stormi go?


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 30, 2016)

*wanders in* So what's happening here?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Breakfast anyone?



I always wondered how does bacon taste like. It's so praised by everyone, stuff must be really great!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I always wondered how does bacon taste like. It's so praised by everyone, stuff must be really great!


It's heaven in your miuth.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I always wondered how does bacon taste like. It's so praised by everyone, stuff must be really great!


You've never had bacon? huh.
It's pretty damn good, I don't think it's the manna of the gods like other people do, but I couldn't say no.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> It's heaven in your miuth.



There's only one thing comparable to the heaven which can go into my mouth, but sadly it's not bacon



BlueWorrior said:


> You've never had bacon? huh.



I tried cooking bacon once, ended up in disaster, threw everything to the trash can


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> And what you do in the back porch entails talking about your secret life as superheroes no doubt. (I'm on to you).


Shhhhhh! You weren't supposed to tell!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Does anyone know where did Stormi go?


I think he was deleted.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

M


Yakamaru said:


> Breakfast anyone?


Mmmm! Bacooooooon!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I always wondered how does bacon taste like. It's so praised by everyone, stuff must be really great!


It's freaking delicious Somnium!!! You would love it!!


----------



## Somnium (Oct 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's freaking delicious Somnium!!! You would love it!!



Can your wife cook me some?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Can your wife cook me some?


send in the post, with complimentary scrambled eggs :L


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Can your wife cook me some?


Sure! Just bacon!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

I do cook some good bacon!!!


----------



## Somnium (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I do cook some good bacon!!!



Can you cook it in the way in which it would last a couple good weeks in the post?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I do cook some good bacon!!!


I don't trust people who does not like bacon.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Can you cook it in the way in which it would last a couple good weeks in the post?








If only there was smell-o-vision.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't trust people who does not like bacon.


Bacon is good. Pork chops are good. 

Pork fat rules!!!


----------



## Somnium (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> If only there was smell-o-vision.



mmm the sound of heart failure


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> If only there was smell-o-vision.








Amen!


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 30, 2016)

Come to the thread, end up making bacon sandwiches. This is a good day.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2016)

Alright, now that we agree bacon is god, we have to address the rules.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 30, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Alright, now that we agree bacon is god, we have to address the rules.


#8
pffft, floppy drive?
whut iz dis, 1995? amirite?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> #8
> pffft, floppy drive?
> whut iz dis, 1995? amirite?


Thou shalt not question the rules of bacon, heathen! Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 30, 2016)

Unpopular opinion: I don't really like bacon tbh.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Unpopular opinion: I don't really like bacon tbh.


You're not really human under those whiskers, are you?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Unpopular opinion: I don't really like bacon tbh.


get the gasoline, we're burning this heretic!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You're not really human under those whiskers, are you?


:^> Who knows

Really tho, bacon -tastes- alright, but idk too salty sometimes, and the texture sorta kills it for me.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Really tho, bacon -tastes- alright, but idk too salty sometimes, and the texture sorta kills it for me.


I know what you mean actually. It's the reason why I'm not a zealot for bacon, I like bacon, I'm a church goer for bacon, but I wouldn't crusade for it.
Give me a good fish over bacon any day!


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 30, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Give me a good fish over bacon any day!


Ditto.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> :^> Who knows
> 
> Really tho, bacon -tastes- alright, but idk too salty sometimes, and the texture sorta kills it for me.


Here's the real reason why you don't like bacon.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> :^> Who knows
> 
> Really tho, bacon -tastes- alright, but idk too salty sometimes, and the texture sorta kills it for me.


You do realize that there are many many types of bacon out there, right? They all have a little different flavor. And texture is an individual thing...I dont want my bacon too crispy. But cooked enough so that it's not floppy. (And oven cooked bacon is an amazing thing!)


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You do realize that there are many many types of bacon out there, right?


Realized, tried some, something always feels off with em. Granted I was a younger kid at the time and tastes change over time, but I can say with pretttty strong certainty if something feels that off I'm probs not gonna really go for it rn. I'm the same way with pie except stuff like pie, jelly, or jam's texture legitimately makes me hurl if I'm not prepared. Bacon doesn't exactly do that but it still trips me as weird.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Realized, tried some, something always feels off with em. Granted I was a younger kid at the time and tastes change over time, but I can say with pretttty strong certainty if something feels that off I'm probs not gonna really go for it rn. I'm the same way with pie except stuff like pie, jelly, or jam's texture legitimately makes me hurl if I'm not prepared. Bacon doesn't exactly do that but it still trips me as weird.


I have a texture thing about veggies, so I totally get that. But if it's been since childhood since you ate bacon, I would totally give it a try again!! (But maybe thats the carnivore in me talking!)


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> But if it's been since childhood since you ate bacon, I would totally give it a try again!!


Suppose I might one day. Not today tho lol


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Suppose I might one day. Not today tho lol


Of course, because today, you will be teaching hand to hand combat to dolphins.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 30, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Of course, because today, you will be teaching hand to hand combat to dolphins.


But I don't like the water. Wet alien smell is not a good smell.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> But I don't like the water. Wet alien smell is not a good smell.


Then I hope you don't mind if I put some Kryptonite in your phone booth. You wouldn't like find that, now would you?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Really tho, bacon -tastes- alright, but idk too salty sometimes, and the texture sorta kills it for me.



Clearly you've never had good bacon. Honey smoked is the shizz.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Clearly you've never had good bacon. Honey smoked is the shizz.


Any bacon is good bacon! God I could go for some bacon right now!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

Mmmmmm...bacon.


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 31, 2016)

Still on the bacon I see, we're definitely not vegetarians or Dare I say it... Vegans. >_>


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Still on the bacon I see, we're definitely not vegetarians or Dare I say it... Vegans. >_>


Mad respect to those who can be vegan, but It's very difficult to do when on a budget.
I'm eating on a tight budget and meat is not particularly price efficient, so I'm mostly vegetarian purely out of money constraints xD
But people who call meat eaters murderers and preach on about how much better they are than you need to shut their mouths.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Still on the bacon I see, we're definitely not vegetarians or Dare I say it... Vegans. >_>


Nope! Pure carnivore here!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope! Pure carnivore here!!


but of course, you're a wolf! ya need your meat >:L


----------



## Somnium (Oct 31, 2016)

No bacon or no sex?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> but of course, you're a wolf! ya need your meat >:L


Builds strong muscles!! And endurance!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> No bacon or no sex?


I couldn't live without both of them. We must have balance!!!


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> No bacon or no sex?



No bacon for sure, and I love my bacon.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> No bacon or no sex?


well I mean I'm still a virgin so.... If I've never done it, I don't know what I'm missing, right...?

this post was a mistake.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> well I mean I'm still a virgin so.... If I've never done it, I don't know what I'm missing, right...?
> 
> this post was a mistake.



Hint: it's good.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

Fuck what would I know. The one person I've had it with was a mistake. But that's all better now~


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> well I mean I'm still a virgin so.... If I've never done it, I don't know what I'm missing, right...?
> 
> this post was a mistake.


Hs, the 21 year old virgin.

Chryst almighty...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

It is Halloween, my dudes.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It is Halloween, my dudes.


really? I thought it was easter :V


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> really I thought it was easter :V


I thought it was crubstomping awareness day.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 31, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> well I mean I'm still a virgin so.... If I've never done it, I don't know what I'm missing, right...?
> 
> this post was a mistake.


Makes it seem ever more odd that i'm 23, autistic and not a virgin...haven't been for 9 years...not the point...but many of my friends that are my age and not-autistic are still virgins... so who would it be more awkward for? My friends or me?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Makes it seem ever more odd that i'm 23, autistic and not a virgin...haven't been for 9 years...but not point...but many of my friends that are my age and not-autistic are still virgins... so who would it be more awkward for? My friends or me?


Are you implying that you are more likely to get laid if you have autism?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Makes it seem ever more odd that i'm 23, autistic and not a virgin...haven't been for 9 years...but not point...but many of my friends that are my age and not-autistic are still virgins... so who would it be more awkward for? My friends or me?


damn... way to show me up xD
But honestly, I don't believe when you get laid is important. I believe if you have the desire to, it'll come eventually. Not sure what to make of the autism thing. Probably coincidence :L


Very Hairy Larry said:


> Are you implying that you are more likely to get laid if you have autism?


bitch, dem aspies get all da pussi


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 31, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> damn... way to show me up xD
> But honestly, I don't believe when you get laid is important. I believe if you have the desire to, it'll come eventually. Not sure what to make of the autism thing. Probably coincidence :L
> 
> bitch, dem aspies get all da pussi


Well, there are aspie women out there, too.
I think one just recently moved into my building, actually...


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Oct 31, 2016)

We should start a cult.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 31, 2016)

i'm just asking a question....who would it be more awkward for? the only Aspie in my group of friends being 3 years older than the rest and not a virgin, or the non-aspies that have had more than 2 girlfriends etc that are still virgins? add in the fact that it was before I even had my first girlfriend... this isn't an attempt to brag, or something that I feel is worth bragging about, i'm pretty indifferent towards it in all honesty, but I do wish i'd waited until I actually had someone I loved for it...and until I even fully understood what we were doing (neither of us did)...but that's irrelevant at this point.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 31, 2016)

Who cares, it is a dumb social construct that changes nothing in your life.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Who cares, it is a dumb social construct that changes nothing in your life.


You are probably just jealous.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You are probably just jealous.


he's still right...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> he's still right...


It was suppose to be a bit of an inside joke...


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 31, 2016)

Umm... I ain't a virgin buddy.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Umm... I ain't a virgin buddy.


Masturbation isn't the same as getting laid, buddy.

























I'm sorry, that was a joke xD


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Masturbation isn't the same as getting laid, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as it has been years since... I shall take this burn seeing is that it almost feels spot on XD


----------



## wishai (Oct 31, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Umm... I ain't a virgin buddy.


Virgin?




 

Which of all...?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 31, 2016)

wishai said:


> Virgin?
> 
> View attachment 14649
> 
> Which of all...?


oh wishai! I'm sure glad to see you again! what's on the agenda tonight? confuse everybody again as usual?


----------



## wishai (Oct 31, 2016)

Confuse?

Oh!!
You say this Confucio


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It is Halloween, my dudes.


So far, my doorbell only rang twice.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> So far, my doorbell only rang twice.


All my years living in this house there has never been someone even down the damn street trick or treating. I feel you, dude.
Ye, no one has ever even been down my street to trick or treat.



























holy fuck, that rhymed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, there are aspie women out there, too.
> I think one just recently moved into my building, actually...


Hey Prometheus!!! How are YOU!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> So far, my doorbell only rang twice.


Now you get to eat ALL the candy!!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> All my years living in this house there has never been someone even down the damn street trick or treating. I feel you, dude.
> Ye, no one has ever even been down my street to trick or treat.
> 
> 
> ...


Doorbell rang four times up to this point.  Some kids don't even wear costumes.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 31, 2016)

I wonder if younger fursuiters ever go trick or treating.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Prometheus!!! How are YOU!!!


I'm alright.
Been busy with a handful of miscellaneous things.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 31, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I wonder if younger fursuiters ever go trick or treating.


idk, but next year I hope to have my custom-made lightsaber for a Jedi Shadow costume (it's expensive af, being like $250 w/o sound, and why use it for a costume if it doesn't have sound? or $380 with sound and requisite parts)


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 31, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I wonder if younger fursuiters ever go trick or treating.


----------



## wishai (Oct 31, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'm alright.
> Been busy with a handful of miscellaneous things.


Oh how many Prometheus?
 
 

More 1
You're the more
The best?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 31, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


>


that head's smile has smartass written all over it.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> damn... way to show me up xD
> But honestly, I don't believe when you get laid is important.



Absolutely. Make sure you're not going to regret not giving that first time to someone who actually deserves it..


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Absolutely. Make sure you're not going to regret not giving that first time to someone who actually deserves it..


I agree Blue, you'll actually know what it is and what you're doing at your age, unlike me when I gave my first time.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

I was just too desperate. But now I have the cutest boyfriend ever x3

So much has changed since signing up here ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'm alright.
> Been busy with a handful of miscellaneous things.


I noticed your absence. Glad to see you're ok.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Doorbell rang four times up to this point.  Some kids don't even wear costumes.


Lazy or poor. My bet is lazy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Absolutely. Make sure you're not going to regret not giving that first time to someone who actually deserves it..


I regret my first time. She was......cohersive.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> idk, but next year I hope to have my custom-made lightsaber for a Jedi Shadow costume (it's expensive af, being like $250 w/o sound, and why use it for a costume if it doesn't have sound? or $380 with sound and requisite parts)


Pawsome!! Love Star Wars. Been a fan for 37 years now!


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 31, 2016)

Anybody think having more than one conscience is possible?


----------



## wishai (Oct 31, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Anybody think having more than one conscience is possible?


You should see the movie...
"Identity"


----------



## wishai (Oct 31, 2016)

Someone have seen to Bumble-bee?


----------



## Onlyread (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I regret my first time. She was......cohersive.


----------



## wishai (Oct 31, 2016)

Onlyread said:


>


OOOOHHH my dear!!!


----------



## Onlyread (Oct 31, 2016)

wishai said:


> OOOOHHH my dear!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Anybody think having more than one conscience is possible?


Anything is possible. Anything!


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Anything is possible. Anything!



Well I did get a boyfriend.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Well I did get a boyfriend.


And that IS a good thing. Congratulations.


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

Heheh ^^ thank you~


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Heheh ^^ thank you~


You're welcome!


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween, bonus points if you are the marshmallow man, but if I see you with a Dr. Octopus hair cut, then I will charge you a $20 fine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

Dont everybody talk at once!


----------



## Jarren (Oct 31, 2016)

So, anyone else doing absolutely nothing for Halloween this year? 
It's weird not even having kids trick-or-treating in the neighborhood.
Ah well, now I get to keep the candy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

Jarren said:


> So, anyone else doing absolutely nothing for Halloween this year?
> It's weird not even having kids trick-or-treating in the neighborhood.
> Ah well, now I get to keep the candy!


I dressed like a pirate and took my daughter and her friend trick or treating. Me and bhutrflai and friends mom drank merrily and walked a mile. It was fun.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)

Wish I coulda dressed up too. But I had to play adult for too long before it was time to go. And now we have a pile of candy!!


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

Jarren said:


> So, anyone else doing absolutely nothing for Halloween this year?
> It's weird not even having kids trick-or-treating in the neighborhood.
> Ah well, now I get to keep the candy!



I didn't know it was halloween until halloween day afternoon, knew it was coming up but eh. My driveway is too long and creepy for them x3


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)

(Most of it is stuff that okami stashed beforehand.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I didn't know it was halloween until halloween day afternoon, knew it was coming up but eh. My driveway is too long and creepy for them x3


Yall celebrate Halloween in Australia?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> (Most of it is stuff that okami stashed beforehand.)


What can I say, I loooove chocolate!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I didn't know it was halloween until halloween day afternoon, knew it was coming up but eh. My driveway is too long and creepy for them x3


Those are the best driveways!! (Ours is on a good hill, so they think twice about ours too.)


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh we do, it's just I don't.. not really. Like I'd go to a party but dressing up and all that other stuff is too much effort when I could be on FAF or sleeping.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Oh we do, it's just I don't.. not really. Like I'd go to a party but dressing up and all that other stuff is too much effort when I could be on FAF or sleeping.


You need an easy costume like mine. Black shirt, black pants, black belt, black hat(with a vlue feather of course), black shoes, black rapier. Silver buttons. Big ass silver cross. Done.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You need an easy costume like mine. Black shirt, black pants, black belt, black hat(with a vlue feather of course), black shoes, black rapier. Silver buttons. Big ass silver cross. Done.


He looks like the Pimp Musketeer! HAHA


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> He looks like the Pimp Musketeer! HAHA


Atsright!!


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

If I put effort into it I might try something with a tail x3





Maaaybe..


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 31, 2016)

I want to see people doing this at Star Wars Celebration next year.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If I put effort into it I might try something with a tail x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta try it!! We have found it to be kinda addicting to cosplay. We love doing our space pirate thing. And it is good for all kinds of events! We are working on a couple others (I found a dress that would make a great Star Fleet Officers uniform. Now to find him a shirt to match.) 

And we both got a wolf tail at momo. Haven't worn them with our cosplay yet, but it will happen! (We thought about wearing them to a Pirate PubCrawl back in Sept, but decided it might be too much. But we should have cause there were a few other pirates there with tails on. (And a couple of peeps in our pirate group dress as furry pirates! We saw them in the dragoncon parade in Sept. We just haven't had the chance to bring it up yet.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If I put effort into it I might try something with a tail x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it!! I just remembered my tail!!! Knew I forgot something!!!


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 31, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You gotta try it!! We have found it to be kinda addicting to cosplay. We love doing our space pirate thing. And it is good for all kinds of events! We are working on a couple others (I found a dress that would make a great Star Fleet Officers uniform. Now to find him a shirt to match.)
> 
> And we both got a wolf tail at momo. Haven't worn them with our cosplay yet, but it will happen! (We thought about wearing them to a Pirate PubCrawl back in Sept, but decided it might be too much. But we should have cause there were a few other pirates there with tails on. (And a couple of peeps in our pirate group dress as furry pirates! We saw them in the dragoncon parade in Sept. We just haven't had the chance to bring it up yet.)


If you guys dress up in Star Fleet Officer uniforms again, then sign me up. Okami can buy my Spock costume.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> If you guys dress up in Star Fleet Officer uniforms again, then sign me up. Okami can buy me Spock costume.


Yeah, with what? My charm?


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, with what? My charm?



Try wagging your tail too! It helps ;3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Try wagging your tail too! It helps ;3


You know it!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 1, 2016)

Just got back from trick or treating while stuck in a fursuit; Rain came along and put a damper on things and I had to quit lmao.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 1, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Just got back from trick or treating while stuck in a fursuit; Rain came along and put a damper on things and I had to quit lmao.


Pawsome!!


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 1, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Just got back from trick or treating while stuck in a fursuit; Rain came along and put a damper on things and I had to quit lmao.



Did you just pun accidentally?


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 1, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Did you just pun accidentally


Realized it after I typed it, decided to leave it in. So, ye I think?


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 1, 2016)

Dam, I can't make puns when I try.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 1, 2016)

The key is to just, not try.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Halloween was pretty lack luster this year. I saw 5 people on my campus who dressed up today. I felt pretty awkward walking around in my costume, but I did my best to own it. I shared candy with some folks. I decorated my apartment and put some little skeletons all over the hallway to totally prank the other students.
And now I'm up far too late on FAF because people decided to have a party outside my window and its loUD AS FUK I HAVE CLASS IN THE MORNING


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 1, 2016)

I literally had some guy walk in on me in my shed. (I strip anything broken for anything "useful" and try to make shit with it)
He was like "Hey, buddy, whatcha doin'?" *Looks around* "Whered' ya get all this?"
*me* "Why are you in my yard?"
*guy*"Ya think you should be doing this?" "Maybe I should tell your parents"
This guy must be stupid enough to think I'm trying to make bombs or something. He just saunters right in and starts lookin' around at my property.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 1, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I literally had some guy walk in on me in my shed. (I strip anything broken for anything "useful" and try to make shit with it)
> He was like "Hey, buddy, whatcha doin'?" *Looks around* "Whered' ya get all this?"
> *me* "Why are you in my yard?"
> *guy*"Ya think you should be doing this?" "Maybe I should tell your parents"
> This guy thinks I must be stupid enough to think I'm trying to make bombs or something. He just saunters right in and starts lookin' around at my property.



Just say it's a "_clock"_ 

I'm sure that'll help you get a nobel prize or some shit


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I literally had some guy walk in on me in my shed. (I strip anything broken for anything "useful" and try to make shit with it)
> He was like "Hey, buddy, whatcha doin'?" *Looks around* "Whered' ya get all this?"
> *me* "Why are you in my yard?"
> *guy*"Ya think you should be doing this?" "Maybe I should tell your parents"
> This guy must be stupid enough to think I'm trying to make bombs or something. He just saunters right in and starts lookin' around at my property.


You should have a concealed gun ready. 

"GET THE FUCK OFF MY PROPERTY OR I WILL BE SHARING BULLETS! AT THE SPEED OF SOUND! IN YOUR GENERAL DIRECTION! YOU HAVE 5 SECONDS TO GET THE FUCK OFF MY PROPERTY!"


----------



## Jarren (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You should have a concealed gun ready.
> 
> "GET THE FUCK OFF MY PROPERTY OR I WILL BE SHARING BULLETS! AT THE SPEED OF SOUND! IN YOUR GENERAL DIRECTION! YOU HAVE 5 SECONDS TO GET THE FUCK OFF MY PROPERTY!"


A friend of mine had to do that recently. A drunk guy wandered into his apartment and was on the verge of sexually assaulting his girlfriend. He got his pistol and the sight of a gun sobered the dude real quick. Sent him running.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Jarren said:


> A friend of mine had to do that recently. A drunk guy wandered into his apartment and was on the verge of sexually assaulting his girlfriend. He got his pistol and the sight of a gun sobered the dude real quick. Sent him running.



How does a drunk person just wander *into* your friends house. Lock tHE DOORS.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> How does a drunk person just wander *into* your friends house. Lock tHE DOORS.


Locking doors? Nah, too much common sense, girl.

I got asked why I keep my door locked by my neighbors on the otherside of the hallway. Who have two SHITSTAINS, or what people call them, children. Done nothing but be a bunch of screaming wailing little shits every time I've seen them. Make a mess of the hallway, too. 

Some people just don't get the idea of privacy.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I got asked why I keep my door locked by my neighbors on the otherside of the hallway.



Man I always hear stories about people who get robbed in those "everybody knows everybody" towns cause no one locks their doors! Just cause you know your neighbors doesn't mean some random burgler isn't gonna come through and take advantage of your small town values. Some people are jerks!

I enjoy my privacy which means I'm not very neighborly x'D


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Man I always hear stories about people who get robbed in those "everybody knows everybody" towns cause no one locks their doors! Just cause you know your neighbors doesn't mean some random burgler isn't gonna come through and take advantage of your small town values. Some people are jerks!
> 
> I enjoy my privacy which means I'm not very neighborly x'D


Lol. Fuck being "neighborly". I enjoy my privacy. I also enjoy yours. You keeping your shit to yourself. I've been called non-friendly and non-neighborly. Lol, what a crock of shit. The hell does "non-neighborly" even mean? That I don't force myself to talk with my neighbors? I will not simply hand out respect or friendliness like Sweden does with apologies about migrants raping their women. Respect is earned, not given. I just don't see the need to get to know you just because you live across the hall. You're just another stranger. A stranger I don't have any need to talk with unless it's necessary. With annoyingass shitty kids.

Crime in general over here is pretty damn low. Kick out the foreigners committing crimes and we will see crimes so low you'd think they were non-existent.


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> my



You're with too:


Possessiveness


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

wishai said:


> You're with too:
> 
> 
> Possessiveness


Feel free to be ignored from this point forward. So far all you spew is Gibberish.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

if wishai continues, I'm pulling out my filthy frank memes and no-one's gonna stop me!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> if wishai continues, I'm pulling out my filthy frank memes and no-one's gonna stop me!


Oh, I know which one fits perfectly. I think you know too. :3


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Feel free to be ignored from this point forward. So far all you spew is Gibberish.


Well, I had hopes for you, but you become useless without your limit.

I bid you farewell with a invitation, listen with careful.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

wishai said:


> Well, I had hopes for you, but you become useless without your limit.
> 
> I bid you farewell with a invitation, listen with careful.






you've gone done it now!


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


>


 I had hopes for you...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

wishai said:


> I had hopes for you...






_it's just a prank, bro..._


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


>


Farewell another brick in the wall.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

wishai said:


> Farewell another brick in the wall.


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

Well...
So, where is RAPOSA?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

wishai said:


> Well, I had hopes for you, but you become useless without your limit.
> 
> I bid you farewell with a invitation, listen with careful.


Learn to create a coherrent sentence without sounding like you're using some real shitty Chinese to English translator.


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

RAPOSA! My pricey RAPOSA, where's at you?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

wishai said:


> RAPOSA! My pricey RAPOSA, where's at you?


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

Well...
It will be for another.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

wishai said:


> You're with too:
> 
> 
> Possessiveness



It almost feels like a haiku


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol. Fuck being "neighborly". I enjoy my privacy. I also enjoy yours. You keeping your shit to yourself. I've been called non-friendly and non-neighborly. Lol, what a crock of shit. The hell does "non-neighborly" even mean? That I don't force myself to talk with my neighbors? I will not simply hand out respect or friendliness like Sweden does with apologies about migrants raping their women. Respect is earned, not given. I just don't see the need to get to know you just because you live across the hall. You're just another stranger. A stranger I don't have any need to talk with unless it's necessary. With annoyingass shitty kids.
> 
> Crime in general over here is pretty damn low. Kick out the foreigners committing crimes and we will see crimes so low you'd think they were non-existent.



I honestly feel like you're my long lost brother or some shit. You're so similar to me it legit scares me


----------



## Jarren (Nov 1, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> How does a drunk person just wander *into* your friends house. Lock tHE DOORS.


My friend did.
His girlfriend, who came home after he had gone to sleep, didn't.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I honestly feel like you're my long lost brother or some shit. You're so similar to me it legit scares me


Wut?

I guess we're just very similar in our mindsets.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

your relationship with your neighbours may have something to do with what neighbourhood you're in: in the UK for example, at least the places where I lived as a kid there was very little interaction between us. we just got on with our daily lives and on rare occasion say hello. but then we moved to a posher part of town thanks to some of my mum's great Christian friends giving us a rental in a rich suburb. I can tell you, the relationship was rather different. you were pretty much expected to say something and have a little pleasantry talk when you walk past your neighbour and being the awkward bumblefuck I am, usually squeak out "h-hello." and not much else.  the lady next door from then on would give me evils from across her garden :L
guess my poor ass wasn't up to speed with the middle-class etiquette


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> your relationship with your neighbours may have something to do with what neighbourhood you're in: in the UK for example, at least the places where I lived as a kid there was very little interaction between us. we just got on with our daily lives and on rare occasion say hello. but then we moved to a posher part of town thanks to some of my mum's great Christian friends giving us a rental in a rich suburb. I can tell you, the relationship was rather different. you were pretty much expected to say something and have a little pleasantry talk when you walk past your neighbour and being the awkward bumblefuck I am, usually squeak out "h-hello." and not much else.  the lady next door from then on would give me evils from across her garden :L
> guess my poor ass wasn't up to speed with the middle-class etiquette


Lol. To hell with etiquette. Unless you're meeting the Queen, a President or some shit. Then some manners and etiquette is slightly useful. 

I've pretty much always lived in the countryside, so personally I'd just stare back as if asking "The fuck are YOU staring at?"

Even if I were living in a rich neighborhood I'd still not give a fuck. Not interested in pointless and useless socializing just to socialize.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

and don't even get me started on manners! So I say please and thank you a lot just out of reflex. It's in my nature: I just wanna come across as polite as I can. apparently though according to my mum, I have like the worst table manners ever!
I never got the almost ritualistic steps you gotta go through when eating in a higher class setting. like, who gives a single shit? If i'm eating your food, is that not enough? heck, I almost expect you to shovel that shit into your mouth, make a mess and lick your plate afterwards: it shows you're enthusiastically enjoying the food!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> and don't even get me started on manners! So I say please and thank you a lot just out of reflex. It's in my nature: I just wanna come across as polite as I can. apparently though according to my mum, I have like the worst table manners ever!
> I never got the almost ritualistic steps you gotta go through when eating in a higher class setting. like, who gives a single shit? If i'm eating your food, is that not enough? heck, I almost expect you to shovel that shit into your mouth, make a mess and lick your plate afterwards: it shows you're enthusiastically enjoying the food!


You'd think so. xD

Eating with your mouth open? Shut that shit. 
Eating too fast? Might make a mess.
Making loud noises smacking one's lips? With your mouth open? GOD I fucking hate that. Last one that did got a huge fucking slap but not before giving them one chance to not act like a mannerless piece of shit. I am NOT interested in seeing the food in your mouth, nor am I interested in listening to loud noises of chewing. Keep your mouth shut when eating.

As for licking the plate: If we had meatballs or the like I did at times do that. The cream sauce mom makes is just... Words can't describe how delicious that shit really is.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 1, 2016)

Maybe I am just having bad luck, but why does it seem like there are so many assholes in these forums?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Maybe I am just having bad luck, but why does it seem like there are so many assholes in these forums?


You should look in a mirror. You'd find a huge one there.


Hahahaha. Nah, just kidding.

Assholes as in use swear words? Kinda have to be a bit more specific, mate.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Maybe I am just having bad luck, but why does it seem like there are so many assholes in these forums?


aw, kit~!
there are arseholes wherever you go, forums in particular can make it seem like there are a lot but it's just because they're all in one place.
I've been on Doomworld forums for a while. A rare case of an entire forum comprised of arseholes :V
but they're nice people here, plenty of them too!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> aw, kit~!
> there are arseholes wherever you go, forums in particular can make it seem like there are a lot but it's just because they're all in one place.
> I've been on Doomworld forums for a while. A rare case of an entire forum comprised of arseholes :V
> but they're nice people here, plenty of them too!


Assholes? That are nice people?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Assholes? That are nice people?


shit, I meant Doomworld is full of assholes, but here on FAF, there are nice people


----------



## KitSly (Nov 1, 2016)

I guess I am referring to the way people treat others. It just seems that there is a high ratios of shitheads to good people.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> shit, I meant Doomworld is full of assholes, but here on FAF, there are nice people


Lol. xD

Still. Depends on what side of the asshole you are on. Bad side? He/she is an asshole. Good side? He/she is an angel and does nothing wrong.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I guess I am referring to the way people treat others. It just seems that there is a high ratios of shitheads to good people.


During my time here, I've met so many wonderful people and like 1 git. Where on the forums are you most active?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I guess I am referring to the way people treat others. It just seems that there is a high ratios of shitheads to good people.


On forums at least there's more of the same people rather than there being more. In general however, for every 6 people there's one asshole, according to some statistics I read(guess who the asshole was :3 ). Can't for the love of bacon remember where or what site it was on.

But, the question is. How would you define an asshole? Is he/she an asshole towards certain people or to everyone and everything?

Keep in mind that there's no such thing as absolutes. There's not just assholes and good people. But yeah, I get where you're coming from.

Personally I've met a lot of friendly people. As far as them being good I don't know them on a more personal basis, so will refrain from making assumptions. For all I know they are good on the forums but like, kicking puppies or kittens when offline.



BlueWorrior said:


> During my time here, I've met so many wonderful people and like 1 git. Where on the forums are you most active?


We love our gits. There are so many entertaining people in that genre. :3


----------



## KitSly (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> During my time here, I've met so many wonderful people and like 1 git. Where on the forums are you most active?


I am a little of everywhere. I haven't posted a whole lot.  These are just my observations.  It has had me wondering if I should stick around. 

And I usually end up on the bad side.  I like to think I am a nice person.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> but here on FAF, there are nice people


IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII beg to differ an that one, m987654321.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII beg to differ an that one, m987654321.


Oh, is it now?
Because clearly Very Hairy Larry is the only nice person here. We're all arseholes but Larry's nice.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Oh, is it now?
> Because clearly Very Hairy Larry is the only nice person here. We're all arseholes but Larry's nice.


WTF?!?! I never said I was the only nice one here. I basically said that there are assholes on FAF as well.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> WTF?!?! I never said I was the only nice one here. I basically said that there are assholes on FAF as well.


hey, for a nice guy, you sure are getting defensive :O
you're right! we're all assholes!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Wut?
> 
> I guess we're just very similar in our mindsets.



Shit mate it's some spoopy shit

Also I caved in and bought the current Humble Bundle so now I can shitpost on the places I've been banned from! Might be a bit inactive here again~


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

hey, if everyone's an asshole, does that mean nobody's an asshole, because being an asshole is so common it's just normal?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> WTF?!?! I never said I was the only nice one here. I basically said that there are assholes on FAF as well.


If you can't find the asshole, it's usually you. xD

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Nah, jsut kidding mate.



BlueWorrior said:


> hey, if everyone's an asshole, does that mean nobody's an asshole, because being an asshole is so common it's just normal?


If everyone is an asshole then no one is indeed.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> hey, for a nice guy, you sure are getting defensive :O
> you're right! we're all assholes!


I never fucking said I was a nice guy! idk where you're getting that impression, m98765432123456789,


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If you can't find the asshole, it's usually you. xD
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA! Nah, jsut kidding mate.


...........







I never fucking said I was a nice guy...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey... i'm starting to think you're not so nice after all. nice guys don't swear :V


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> hey... i'm starting to think you're not so nice after all. nice guys don't swear :V


....















































I swear, you guys are just fucking with me now...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ....
> I swear, you guys are just fucking with me now...


No shit. xD

We enjoy fucking with everyone.

Frankly I don't give a shit if you're an asshole or a "good guy". I will respond to and comment on people on a case by case basis unless they are being a complete and utter fucking moron.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Oh, is it now?
> Because clearly Very Hairy Larry is the only nice person here.



And me, of course.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

It took a little bit of time to find good folks on here. The first day I started posting a big fight broke out in the forum and I was like omg what did I do, but some people on here just like to start garbage. I'm here to be involved in the community, not cause trouble :'T


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> It took a little bit of time to find good folks on here. The first day I started posting a big fight broke out in the forum and I was like omg what did I do, but some people on here just like to start garbage. I'm here to be involved in the community, not cause trouble :'T


Fight? No. Argument? Yes.

You can't actually fight over the internet unless you play Tekken or some shit.

There will always be arguments over the internet. You just happened to come at a time when there were more of them.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You can't actually fight over the internet unless you play Tekken or some shit.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Stock photos brings me such joy


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Stock photos brings me such joy



Sock photos you say?






Oh, STOCK. Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

oh, you guys better watch out, I'm hacking the internet!!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Sock photos you say?








The best of both worlds


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> oh, you guys better watch out, I'm hacking the internet!!
> View attachment 14686


Why the ski mask? And the dress? And using Gmail? And a laptop? He seems pissed that someone took a photo of him in a completely white room.

But, the biggest question is: WHY THE FUCK DOES HE NOT READ HIS EMAILS?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> The best of both worlds


I see your stock socks and raise with some actual stocks.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I see your stock socks and raise with some actual stocks.


Stock.......ings


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Stock.......ings


Hmm, would be more correctly stocked sock, stocked with some $20 bills.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I see your stock socks and raise with some actual stocks.



But who will watch the actual stocks? None other than a stock stock broker!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

oh wow, there a real party going on in this thread. better get my party hat on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> But who will watch the actual stocks? None other than a stock stock broker!


As STOCK as it's possible to be!

Gotta throw in a stock CEO for his company, too!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> oh wow, there a real party going on in this thread. better get my party hat on.
> View attachment 14687








LETS PARTY!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Everybody dance, plz


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

c'mon, I got my box, I'm gonna party hard in that shit!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Everybody dance, plz


oh yes! finally a chance to bring out my dancing gifs!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> oh yes! finally a chance to bring out my dancing gifs!!
> View attachment 14689 View attachment 14690 View attachment 14691


aaaaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 1, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Maybe I am just having bad luck, but why does it seem like there are so many assholes in these forums?


These guys aren't assholes. They just speak their minds alot


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

For those of you who don't know how to dance, here are some good lessons:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 1, 2016)

Now this is a good dance.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 1, 2016)

It's all about that drop, but okay.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 1, 2016)

Well folks, time to put these old bones to bed. So goodnight all!! Enjoy you dancing!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well folks, time to put these old bones to bed. So goodnight all!! Enjoy you dancing!


night night :3


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Same, I'm 'bout to peace out. Class at 8 am. It's been a real treat today folks!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well folks, time to put these old bones to bed. So goodnight all!! Enjoy you dancing!


I got older bones than you.  So don't feel bad.  Nighty night!


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 2, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I got older bones than you.  So don't feel bad.  Nighty night!


Okami is secretly 1,000 years old and he's just been trying to act as a man of the modern times to fit in. You should have seen him when he spoke as if he was in the Enlightenment. His wife had to remind him the Enlightenment was over.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 2, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I got older bones than you.  So don't feel bad.  Nighty night!


Just a little.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 2, 2016)

Jesus! It's early!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jesus! It's early!!


It is 6:59am by me right now.  So you are obviously 1 hour ahead of me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 2, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> It is 6:59am by me right now.  So you are obviously 1 hour ahead of me.


Yep. We're outside Atlanta. Hub Of The South.(more like hubcap)


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

Why does coffee taste so good?


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Why does coffee taste so good?


Because coffee is a gift from the gods. Don't you ever take coffee for granted for it is a divine blessing.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Because coffee is a gift from the gods. Don't you ever take coffee for granted for it is a divine blessing.


Coffee is never taken for granted!  It is the only reason I can function before noon.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Why does coffee taste so good?



because you're an addict. No one likes the taste of burned asphalt


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> because you're an addict. No one likes the taste of burned asphalt


Blasphemy!  I like my hot bean water!


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Blasphemy!  I like my hot bean water!



No you like psychoactive substances presented in that liquid


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

I would like my coffee, if my body didn't reject it like a poison!
I have one cup in the morning, I pay for it an hour later and spend 10+ minutes on the toilet :L


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> No you like psychoactive substances presented in that liquid


What do you mean psychoactive substances?  Can you not see the periwinkle dragons?


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> What do you mean psychoactive substances?  Can you not see the periwinkle dragons?



it's still a drug which cause physical dependence and withdrawals


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

I refuse to believe that!  *twitch*


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I refuse to believe that!  *twitch*



I see you're getting cranky, here take this warm cup of your personality


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Meh, coffee. Smell like shit and taste like shit.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I see you're getting cranky, here take this warm cup of your personality


I don't need coffee to enhance my personality.  It's sunny enough as it is.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm quite partial to energy drinks myself: monster energy is my jam.
Yeah, I know it's really bad for me and every time I have a can I'm taking minutes off my life, but do I care?
not enough to stop :L


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm quite partial to energy drinks myself: monster energy is my jam.
> Yeah, I know it's really bad for me and every time I have a can I'm taking minutes off my life, but do I care?
> not enough to stop :L


I can't do energy drinks anymore.  They make me feel like crap.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I can't do energy drinks anymore.  They make me feel like crap.


They used to make me feel like shit too, But I've had them for so long, I've built a resistance to it. Monster now actually negatively affects me less than coffee does!


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

Anybody know any good furry sites? Not really forums, just something that doesn't suck balls.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Anybody know any good furry sites? Not really forums, just something that doesn't suck balls.


Depends. Art? Discussions? Porn?


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Depends. Art? Discussions? Porn?


I don't know, just talking to people.
Not very descriptive, but it's true.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I don't know, just talking to people.
> Not very descriptive, but it's true.


Then I would recommend looking into Kik, Telegram, Discord and/or Skype groups. Or forums.


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

A'aight.


Yakamaru said:


> Then I would recommend looking into Kik, Telegram, Discord and/or Skype groups. Or forums.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 2, 2016)

Darn, I missed the stock photo train.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

the stock photo train never stops!


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

I am getting in on this action!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

The smell of coffee means its time to wake up and have breakfast ^^~ The taste of coffee is literally the devil. I'm a tea drinker. Tea with one million sugar. I am awaiting a diabetic coma every year.

P.S. 


JumboWumbo said:


> stock photo train.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

Tea is good when no coffee is to be had.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Tea is good when no coffee is to be had.


I'm British and thus genetically disposed to like tea.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

*watches all the dancing*


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm British and thus genetically disposed to like tea.



I hear British folk are the best at making tea but I've never had the experience of a cup from a true tea master


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Nov 2, 2016)

Rule 1: NEVER put the goddamn milk in first.
Rule 2: There's no excuse for not stirring. So stir that shit.
Rule 3: Take the teabag out before you pour the milk, you weirdo.
Rule 4: Make your own, don't be a lazy git.
Enjoy


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Reply block ftw. 

Oh well.

Two words for this time: Fuck Islam.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Fuck Islam


eeh, I can't get behind such a sweeping statement. with over 1.7 billion followers of the religion, I can't condom 23% of the worlds population because of the acts of the few.
You may be able to suggest good counter arguments, but I just can't bring myself to genuinely hate anyone, let alone such a broad demographic.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> eeh, I can't get behind such a sweeping statement. with over 1.7 billion followers of the religion, I can't condom 23% of the worlds population because of the acts of the few.
> You may be able to suggest good counter arguments, but I just can't bring myself to genuinely hate anyone, let alone such a broad demographic.


Islam. Not Muslims. But when on the topic of Islam and Muslims.. Fuck Muslims too.

carm.org: Islamic Statistics on violence, rape, terror, sharia, isis, and welfare

^ Some statistics you might find interesting.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...iolent_events_by_death_toll#Terrorist_attacks

^ Which religious group do you think is the most recurring?

The problem is NOT the minority. The problem is the silent majority.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Rule 1: NEVER put the goddamn milk in first.



:O Like cereal


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Nov 2, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> :O Like cereal


ESPECIALLY with cereal >:C


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Reply block ftw.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Two words for this time: Fuck Islam.


God dayyyyyyyyum, you just fuckin hate those fuckers, don't you?


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Islam. Not Muslims. But when on the topic of Islam and Muslims.. Fuck Muslims too.
> 
> carm.org: Islamic Statistics on violence, rape, terror, sharia, isis, and welfare
> 
> ...




its obviously the jainists. they are the silent majority.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

All you caffeine junkies why don't you just buy pure pills? It's so much cheaper, more convenient and healthier. For example amazon.com sells 500x200mg pills for $18, which equals to around 1,000 cups of coffee. And the best part you can take as much as you want to! Just imagine instead of getting 1 cup of coffee in the morning, you get 10! Holy shit! And you can carry another dozen with you so when the coffee brake comes and your colleges are buying that overpriced weak shit from coffee machines, you lay a few lines of white powder and snort it like a boss in front of everyone!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> God dayyyyyyyyum, you just fuckin hate those fuckers, don't you?


Islam is NOT a race, group or people.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Islam is NOT a race, group or people.


m4206942069, you know what I meant.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> m4206942069, you know what I meant.


No, I don't. For all I know you didn't know the distinction between an ideology and its followers. 

Now that that's cleared up, however.. Yes, I do now know what you meant.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

its the jainists man.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, I'm certainly not a fan of their ideologies: no religion should ever spread violence.
Say what you want about westboro baptists, yeah they're annoying bigots but even they haven't hurt anybody.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

It is 4:20, my dudes.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It is 4:20, my dudes.


not here, it ain't


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> All you caffeine junkies why don't you just buy pure pills? It's so much cheaper, more convenient and healthier. For example amazon.com sells 500x200mg pills for $18, which equals to around 1,000 cups of coffee. And the best part you can take as much as you want to! Just imagine instead of getting 1 cup of coffee in the morning, you get 10! Holy shit! And you can carry another dozen with you so when the coffee brake comes and your colleges are buying that overpriced weak shit from coffee machines, you lay a few lines of white powder and snort it like a boss in front of everyone!


There are way worse addictions and dependencys than caffiene. Its better than hard drugs or smoking for sure.
Also, I personally drink coffee cause I like the flavor, so I drink espresso beverages cause the caffiene content is much lower than regular coffee.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> There are way worse addictions and dependencys than caffiene. Its better than hard drugs or smoking for sure.
> Also, I personally drink coffee cause I like the flavor, so I drink espresso beverages cause the caffiene content is much lower than regular coffee.


Also, dark roasts tend to have less caffeine than lighter roasts.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> There are way worse addictions and dependencys than caffiene. Its better than hard drugs or smoking for sure.
> Also, I personally drink coffee cause I like the flavor, so I drink espresso beverages cause the caffiene content is much lower than regular coffee.


Best addiction? Air. Can't have enough of that shit. :3

Please don't kill me.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Best addiction? Air. Can't have enough of that shit. :3
> 
> Please don't kill me.


I dunno. Air seems to dangerous. Everyone I know who breaths that shit is dying.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Also, dark roasts tend to have less caffeine than lighter roasts.


The longer the beans are roasted for flavor the less caffiene there is.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I dunno. Air seems to dangerous. Everyone I know who breaths that shit is dying.


100% of everyone who drinks water dies. We should ban water. 100% of everything that breathes die. We should ban the atmosphere.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

oxygen does literally kill you. it oxidizes your cells. pretty much makes mini fires within your cells. owo


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> 100% of everyone who drinks water dies. We should ban water. 100% of everything that breathes die. We should ban the atmosphere.


Damn you, dihydrogen monoxide!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Damn you, dihydrogen monoxide!


better watch out most oceans, lakes, and streams are contaminated with dat stuff


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

air is the real killer. Don't stand for it. Take the world back from the savage air!
*we must fight the good fight and liberate ourselves from the air!*


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

ariamis said:


> better watch out most oceans, lakes, and streams are contaminated with dat stuff


I know right?! Everyone is worried about global warming, but dihydrogen monoxide contamination is the really issue!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I know right?! Everyone is worried about global warming, but dihydrogen monoxide contamination is the really issue!


Exactly! We gotta tell the world about this epidemic!


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

ariamis said:


> Exactly! We gotta tell the world about this epidemic!


Won't someone please think of the children?!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Won't someone please think of the children?!


OH THE HUMANITY(or furrymanity?)


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

ariamis said:


> OH THE HUMANITY(or furrymanity?)


I like furrymanity!  That is officially a word!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

WOO made a new world today! Go Me!


----------



## KitSly (Nov 2, 2016)

ariamis said:


> WOO made a new world today! Go Me!


I wish you had made a new world. This one kinda sucks!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

thats still possible my friend! just wait for trump to get elected then piss him off!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

this whole fuckin site is on drugs.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> this whole fuckin site is on drugs.


and thats a problem...?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> this whole fuckin site is on drugs.


It's what's known as being  facetious, Larry. Get with da times, yo.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

yeah we're all pretty high...









...high on *air!*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> It's what's known as being  facetious, Larry. Get with da times, yo.


And it's called a joke. Get with da times, yo.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

ariamis said:


> and thats a problem...?


crystal meth


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Have any of you met each other at cons?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Have any of you met each other at cons?


LOL! I don't even know some of these people.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

nope literally joined the fandom about 2 days ago.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I don't even know





ariamis said:


> 2 days ago.


Take the ball out the basket an' give it a throw

I did it, I made a hip-hop masterpiece, money please


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> And it's called a joke. Get with da times, yo.


Hey, I knew that. Get with da times, yo.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Hey, I knew that. Get with da times, yo.


k den. Get with da times, yo


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

I make some of my best posts here in the open chat!
those 250 likes? yeah, didn't deserve them :L


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Take the ball out the basket an' give it a throw


I'm not about to meet some of these dudes in person, m9.


Guilleum2 said:


> I did it, I made a hip-hop masterpiece, money please


prove it


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Have any of you met each other at cons?


People on these forums have met, yes.

Though not sure who. They might not even be active on the forums anymore.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> People on these forums have met, yes.
> 
> Though not sure who. They might not even be active on the forums anymore.


Wait, you've met them yet you don't know who they are...


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

o3o neet


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait, you've met them yet you don't know who they are...


he said that people have met, not him specifically.
get with da times, yo.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> he said that people have met, not him specifically.
> get with da times, yo.


O shit. Didn't even see that. Thanks, dude.









































































get with da times, yo


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

bruh


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

bruh.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

FUCKING FUCKITY FUCK FUCK SHIT!

This reply limit is going to kill me some day, I swear.


Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait, you've met them yet you don't know who they are...


Gotta look at what words are there, and which ones are not, mate.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> reply limit



I see you talk about this often, what is it? If you make too many posts in a day they make you stop?


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Depends. Art? Discussions? Porn?


You mean corn right? I'd take corn (and anything else), any day.


----------



## Rant (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey guys. So i was going to just game all night but I can't. Spent over an hour troubleshooting my pc because skyrim was loading as a teeny tiny window and found it was ModManager out of date. Fix it, load game aaaaannnnddd controller isn't working. Plug and unplug 9 tines then see thAT ITS CHEWED IN HALF OMG GOD DAMN THIS PUPPY OF MINE!!!!!!!!!!! 

*hugs pup* little fucktard i bet you don't remember doing this. =_="


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> this whole fuckin site is on drugs.



This site is my drug.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh yay, religious chat. I recommend taking those in a PM or separate discussion altogether. It's a personal topic so people can get offended. They get emotionally involved and that can sometimes keep them from understanding what it is you're trying to say because their reasoning gets clouded in the midst of it.
I'm sure most of you are civil people, but we don't want someone that sees those posts and says "How dare you insult my religion! <insert here> will punish you and you suck for having a different opinion." You know those people.

But I'm sure everyone accepts our lord and savior, Stan Lee. 



_Hushy said:


> This site is my drug.


I'm sure you are a drug. Don't try to deny it. Reveal your secrets to me!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Oh yay, religious chat. I recommend taking those in a PM or separate discussion altogether. It's a personal topic so people can get offended. They get emotionally involved and that can sometimes keep them from understanding what it is you're trying to say because their reasoning gets clouded in the midst of it.
> I'm sure most of you are civil people, but we don't want someone that sees those posts and says "How care you insult my religion! <insert here> will punish you and you suck for having a different opinion." You know those people.
> 
> But I'm sure everyone accepts our lord and savior, Stan Lee.



NO. JACK KIRBY IS THE ONE ABOVE ALL.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 2, 2016)

If there is a God, why don't anthros exist?


----------



## Rant (Nov 2, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If there is a God, why don't anthros exist?


Because drains clog enough as it is. 

We can't even handle someone with different skin tones, how fucked would we be if we were different species?!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 2, 2016)

Rant said:


> Because drains clog enough as it is.
> 
> We can't even handle someone with different skin tones, how fucked would we be if we were different species?!


scary thought actually.


----------



## Rant (Nov 2, 2016)

Theres a graphic novel about a black cat detective who deals with 'White Fur' racists, they murdered a woman they considered "dirty" because she had black fur. Can't think of the name but it was really deep and tragic.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Rant said:


> how fucked would we be if we were different species?!



X-men


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Rant said:


> black cat detective



Blacksad maybe?


----------



## Rant (Nov 2, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Blacksad maybe?


YES! *throws confetti at you*


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

confetti!! Yus, I'm so surprised you know it :O I've been doing research on it for my graduate class; its so lovely


----------



## Rant (Nov 2, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> confetti!! Yus, I'm so surprised you know it :O I've been doing research on it for my graduate class; its so lovely


I read it a few years ago, is their more volumes?? It's pretty bad ass and really shows a more functional furry world without be fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> confetti!! Yus, I'm so surprised you know it :O I've been doing research on it for my graduate class; its so lovely


If you like chocolate you could always come here and try out "Kong Haakon". xD

Reeeeally tasty.


----------



## Rant (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If you like chocolate you could always come here and try out "Kong Haakon". xD
> 
> Reeeeally tasty.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Rant said:


> is their more volumes



I think 6 have been published; 4 or 5 have been translated to english; vol. 7 is currently being made


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "Kong Haakon"



I MEAN it looks good o3o


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> I MEAN it looks good o3o


That it is. It really is. I am 27 and still to this day steal from my mom whenever she buys Kong Haakon. o.o

Been doing that shit for 20 years.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> Because drains clog enough as it is.
> 
> We can't even handle someone with different skin tones, how fucked would we be if we were different species?!



If I can dream about people being better physically I can dream about people being better mentally 




ariamis said:


> scary thought actually.



Sexy thought~ 


Everyone would be too turned on to kill each other x3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Sexy thought~
> 
> 
> Everyone would be too turned on to kill each other x3


Oh god I think this was a plot for one of College humors Furry Force episodes.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 3, 2016)

hmm strange, I don't seem to remember having that many white hair on my beard


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't seem to remember having that many white hair or my beard


Time for some beard dye?


----------



## Somnium (Nov 3, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Time for some beard dye?



yea I better turn it whole white


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> yea I better turn it whole white


Your inner grey muzzle is coming out :v


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Your inner grey muzzle is coming out :v


I am kinda wary of people making their inward personality take physical form.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 3, 2016)

Any Dark Souls fans in the house?
if so, Dark Souls or Dark Souls 2?
_*make your choice*_


----------



## KitSly (Nov 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> Hey guys. So i was going to just game all night but I can't. Spent over an hour troubleshooting my pc because skyrim was loading as a teeny tiny window and found it was ModManager out of date. Fix it, load game aaaaannnnddd controller isn't working. Plug and unplug 9 tines then see thAT ITS CHEWED IN HALF OMG GOD DAMN THIS PUPPY OF MINE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *hugs pup* little fucktard i bet you don't remember doing this. =_="


I know this feeling all too well.  When my first two dachshunds were puppies, they chewed through three Sega Genesis controllers and the power cable, which wasn't plugged in at the time.  Thankfully.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 3, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> make your choice



Darkest Dungeon

(never played DS but this game is in the same genre of difficult and unforgiving so it totalLY COUNTS)


----------



## ariamis (Nov 3, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Any Dark Souls fans in the house?
> if so, Dark Souls or Dark Souls 2?
> _*make your choice*_



dark souls 1 had better story, dark souls 2 had better mechanics. and dakr souls 3 has the best of both worlds imo


----------



## wishai (Nov 3, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> It almost feels like a haiku


You... be able to interpret this forums.furaffinity.net: More than what you thought... ?
I wonder


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2016)

ariamis said:


> dark souls 1 had better story, dark souls 2 had better mechanics. and dakr souls 3 has the best of both worlds imo



Dark Souls 2 was awful, IMO. I absolutely loved 1 and hated 2. My computer can't run 3 though.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 3, 2016)

Tao said:


> Dark Souls 2 was awful, IMO. I absolutely loved 1 and hated 2. My computer can't run 3 though.


DS1 is one of my all-time favourite games. DS2 is.... well It doesn't hold a candle to the first, but I still like it. I like to think of it like a flabbier, clumsier DS1 with less subtlety & restraint.


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> DS1 is one of my all-time favourite games. DS2 is.... well It doesn't hold a candle to the first, but I still like it. I like to think of it like a flabbier, clumsier DS1 with less subtlety restraint.



DS2 is Diet Pepsi if DS1 is Dr. Pepper.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 3, 2016)

Tao said:


> DS2 is Diet Pepsi if DS1 is Dr. Pepper.


and ds3 is the vegetto of dks 1 and 2


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2016)

I think I'm going to try and pull off the Ace Ventura haircut. I've never had my hair short in years so I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Rant (Nov 3, 2016)

Tao said:


> I think I'm going to try and pull off the Ace Ventura haircut. I've never had my hair short in years so I'm a little nervous.


You should also dress and act like the great pet detective! Seriously it would bring joy to people!


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> You should also dress and act like the great pet detective! Seriously it would bring joy to people!



Well, I already wear Hawaiian shirts all the time!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, look what I managed.







Keep smashing that like button, motherfuckers.

Plz.

My e-peen is all I have to live for.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 3, 2016)

i am in a predicament. should i  A: get titanfall 2 and ashes of ariandel, or B: get a new drawing tablet?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Well, look what I managed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14796
> ...


Nah. Gonna keep it that way. It's cute. :3


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thinking about maybe creating a Crux fursona because it's v close to my artistic aesthetic buuuut idk


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Thinking about maybe creating a Crux fursona because it's v close to my artistic aesthetic buuuut idk



Cruxes are still a thing?


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 4, 2016)

I saw Doctor Strange tonight. It's great.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 4, 2016)

Making pancakes from scratch at nearly three in the morning feels surprisingly satisfying. 

Just lowkey unsatisfied that I couldn't do the flippy thing without the spatula because meds make fast-coordinated things lame. 
Still satisfied kinda tho.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Have you guys ever done a full day of work on an hour and 40 minutes of sleep?

That's like.

Painful man

considering I couldn't spare the expense for any caffeine it was even worse then when I end up staying up ALL night before work.
All high school gave me was insomnia and a degree


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 4, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Making pancakes from scratch at nearly three in the morning feels surprisingly satisfying.
> 
> Just lowkey unsatisfied that I couldn't do the flippy thing without the spatula because meds make fast-coordinated things lame.
> Still satisfied kinda tho.


You make pancakes without the flippity floppity flop??? HOW COULD YOU! HERETIC!

I FEEL SORRY FOR THE PANCAKES! ALL THEY EVERY WANTED WAS TO BE FLIPPITY FLOPPED!

Jokes aside. Pancakes. <3

Especially with strawberry jam.



MaximusLupis said:


> Have you guys ever done a full day of work on an hour and 40 minutes of sleep?
> 
> That's like.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that, however on half an hour.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Been there, done that, however on half an hour.



ouch sounds terrible


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Especially with strawberry jam.


Jam legitimately makes me almost vomit, so I will never get to appreciate that sorta cool shit

But hey,  non-jam cakes are better than no cakes


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 4, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Jam legitimately makes me almost vomit, so I will never get to appreciate that sorta cool shit
> 
> But hey,  non-jam cakes are better than no cakes


You eat plain pancakes?

Sounds kinda boring.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You eat plain pancakes?
> 
> Sounds kinda boring.


French Toast is better


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You eat plain pancakes?
> 
> Sounds kinda boring.


yeeaaah I'm kinda stuck with butter and syrup over the pancakes. Sometimes when I wanna spice shit up I'll add berries to the mix, but never fruit preserves like jam.

I'm not exactly the most non-boring dude lol



MaximusLupis said:


> French Toast is better


'Never tried it before


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> yeeaaah I'm kinda stuck with butter and syrup over the pancakes. Sometimes when I wanna spice shit up I'll add berries to the mix, but never fruit preserves like jam.
> 
> I'm not exactly the most non-boring dude lol
> 
> ...


just soak white bread in some whisked eggs and cook in a pan. Add stuff like cinnamon and sugar to the egg-dip to add some sweet flavor coat with butter and syrup and enjoy.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Tao said:


> Cruxes are still a thing?


I dunno I was drawing someone's 'sona and I was thinking gee that looks p neat what is
Kinda like how I never knew Sergals existed until I saw resin bases on DVC website


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 4, 2016)

Choc chip pancakes. No topping necessary.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm more of a waffle person


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> I'm more of a waffle person


Blue waffles?


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 4, 2016)

Ewwww


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 4, 2016)

tbh I've always wanted to like, make waffles with blue food coloring in the mix on like, April fool's day and be all like "oh shit guys, I got blue waffles."


----------



## ariamis (Nov 4, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> Have you guys ever done a full day of work on an hour and 40 minutes of sleep?
> 
> That's like.
> 
> ...


bruh try no sleep and a 10 hour shift in retail.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> tbh I've always wanted to like, make waffles with blue food coloring in the mix on like, April fool's day and be all like "oh shit guys, I got blue waffles."



What about green eggs and ham?  my elementary school used to do that for dr. suess' birthday


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 4, 2016)

ariamis said:


> bruh try no sleep and a 10 hour shift in retail.



10 hour shift in retail is brutal enough on its own.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 4, 2016)

ariamis said:


> bruh try no sleep and a 10 hour shift in retail.


I wouldn't even wish this fate for my enemies.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> 10 hour shift in retail is brutal enough on its own.


This is why I'm polite and respectful to every retail worker I come across. They got a tough fucking job and they don't get nearly enough respect than they deserve!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 4, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> This is why I'm polite and respectful to every retail worker I come across. They got a tough fucking job and they don't get nearly enough respect than they deserve!


i wish you were one of my customers then -3-


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 4, 2016)

What's with all these posts with the... asian/windings language on them?


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 4, 2016)

Aliens


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Aliens


You called?



Guilleum2 said:


> What's with all these posts with the... asian/windings language on them?


Also, just spambots. Block and ignore 'em, only more to come.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> This is why I'm polite and respectful to every retail worker I come across. They got a tough fucking job and they don't get nearly enough respect than they deserve!


You sir are a godsend.

Nice Customers seriously make the worst days ever so much better.

man, ive got bars without knowing it.

wanna checkout my mixtape fam?


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 5, 2016)

Closing shifts are the worst retail shifts


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> Closing shifts are the worst retail shifts



Don't I know it. I used to work retail. Work with dogs now. Closing is still awful. Doggie daycare is like a half-step up from retail


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2016)

Donald Trump has been getting so much flak lately even Z Nation got in on the action. Love it.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Donald Trump has been getting so much flak lately even Z Nation got in on the action. Love it.


 Lmao really, what's been going on? I've been avoiding the news because I'm so afraid for election day


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Lmao really, what's been going on? I've been avoiding the news because I'm so afraid for election day


I'm not even American and I'm terrified of him getting elected, but Z Nation done a nice pisstake about him.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm not even American and I'm terrified of him getting elected, but Z Nation done a nice pisstake about him.



 I'll have to look into it o3o~


----------



## Somnium (Nov 5, 2016)

I like incest.


----------



## Julen (Nov 5, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I like incest.


Wait wut


----------



## Somnium (Nov 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> Wait wut



Did I tell you how many times I tried to fuck my sister?


----------



## Julen (Nov 5, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Did I tell you how many times I tried to fuck my sister?


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 5, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Did I tell you how many times I tried to fuck my sister?


oh how did that work out?


----------



## Somnium (Nov 5, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> oh how did that work out?



She refused, she said I should seek for a healthy relationship instead. I totally understand her, especially now when I became older, but you know it's still hard to not get aroused torching her butt or seeing her naked.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 5, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I like incest.





Somnium said:


> Did I tell you how many times I tried to fuck my sister?





Somnium said:


> She refused, she said I should seek for a healthy relationship instead. I totally understand her, especially now when I became older, but you know it's still hard to not get aroused torching her butt or seeing her naked.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 5, 2016)

Somnium said:


> torching her butt



LOL this is way too hilarious to be corrected!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 5, 2016)

I went to my first furry meetup today!
It was pretty cool: quite a small group but all very friendly people.
I heard about it yesterday and today I went out for a shop and thought "hmm, wonder if i'll run into any furries for this meetup..."
lo and behold, 20 seconds after thinking that, I stumble on a fursuiter going to the exact same shop I was going to!
I awkwardly introduced myself and they awkwardly welcomed me into the group. we ate subway (or rather they did, I had no money ;_; ) then we went to a bar where I got to know the bunch.
I had to leave early, but I'm definitely attending next month's meetup. I met some really cool people and I look forward to hanging out with them again!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Nov 5, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> :^> Who knows
> 
> Really tho, bacon -tastes- alright, but idk too salty sometimes, and the texture sorta kills it for me.


Bacon comes in different textures, really, and not all kinds are salty.  You've probably not had the right bacon for you.  I personally like crispy, thin, bacon


----------



## Somnium (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I went on my first furry meetup today!
> It was pretty cool: quite a small group but all very friendly people.
> I heard about it yesterday and I went out for a shop and thought "hmm, wonder if i'll run into any furries for this meetup..."
> lo and behold, 20 seconds after thinking that, I stumble on a fursuiter going to the exact same shop I was going to!
> ...



I'm jealous!


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 5, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm not even American and I'm terrified of him getting elected, but Z Nation done a nice pisstake about him.


Considering that the President of the United States can affect the world in any way, shape, or form, you should be.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I went on my first furry meetup today!
> It was pretty cool: quite a small group but all very friendly people.
> I heard about it yesterday and I went out for a shop and thought "hmm, wonder if i'll run into any furries for this meetup..."
> lo and behold, 20 seconds after thinking that, I stumble on a fursuiter going to the exact same shop I was going to!
> ...


I'm going to Midwest Furfest in December. I already pre-registered.  I hope to meet some FA members there.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 5, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Someone, please buy Somnium a bottle of glitter. Whenever he suffers from glitter withdrawal, he loses his marbles. Really, he doesn't even realize he put them under his table.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 5, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I like incest.


Every time this comes up Sigmund Freud's ghost gets stronger and stronger.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I went to my first furry meetup today!


 Wow! That's so awesome!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 5, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Wow! That's so awesome!


I really was! the funny thing about it was I didn't really plan on going to it then, but it was like this crazy coincidence: of all the streets and shops there were and I happened to go to the one the group was too at the same time!
At first I didn't know if to approach them or not, but I mustered up my courage, got over my anxious self and went for it. I'm so glad I did


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I really was! the funny thing about it was I didn't really plan on going to it then, but it was like this crazy coincidence: of all the streets and shops there were and I happened to go to the one the group was too at the same time!
> At first I didn't know if to approach them or not, but I mustered up my courage and got over my anxious self and went for it. I'm so glad I did



How many suiters were there?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 5, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> How many suiters were there?


just one partial when we were out and about, there was one other who had a tail on and later put his head on in the bar. Yeah, it was a pretty small gathering, though to be fair I didn't stick around for the whole night, so maybe more turned up after I left.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> just one partial when we were out and about, there was one other who had a tail on and later put his head on in the bar. Yeah, it was a pretty small gathering, though to be fair I didn't stick around for the whole night, so maybe more turned up after I left.



That's so cool tho :O I'm so glad you got to meet with them


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 5, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> That's so cool tho :O I'm so glad you got to meet with them


I'm really looking forward to next months meetup now :3


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Do you ever have a midlife crisis except... every other day cause that's me looool


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 5, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Do you ever have a midlife crisis except... every other day cause that's me looool


I get glimpses into my school years and say to myself "oh yeah.... that was like half of my life". It's weird looking back on your self like that and remembering how much of a git you were


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I get glimpses into my school years and say to myself "oh yeah.... that was like half of my life". It's weird looking back on your self like that and remembering how much of a git you were



I'm starting to believe I'm not a real person cause my parents have been dictating my life since I said oOoOOo Imma be an artEEST for reAL and they said MMMMMM MAYBE NOT? but I mean here I am getting a Master's for ART


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm really looking forward to next months meetup now :3


Cons/Meetups are fun as hell if you have the interest and/or the balls to interact with new people. Especially if you enjoy meeting new peopel and talk to'em.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> I'm starting to believe I'm not a real person cause my parents have been dictating my life since I said oOoOOo Imma be an artEEST for reAL and they said MMMMMM MAYBE NOT? but I mean here I am getting a Master's for ART


It's a child's job to disobey their parents. 

No one but you can tell you what you yourself ought to be. That is for you and you alone to figure out on your own. Even if you figure out you're not really good in anything it doesn't matter. You found it out yourself. Did not get told by someone else that "No, that's not you". When other people try to dictate how others are/ought to be you might want to consider a new relationship with those people or cut them out entirely, as they are manipulative and too narcissistic to be a good influence.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Cons/Meetups are fun as hell if you have the interest and/or the balls to interact with new people. Especially if you enjoy meeting new peopel and talk to'em.


I gotta admit, I was kinda shitting myself at first, had the shakes and was clambering all over my words xD
but I got over it once I started to talk to them more: about our experiences in the fandom and then we talked about video games and without realising it, I managed to overcome my anxiety and was completely fine for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Considering that the President of the United States can affect the world in any way, shape, or form, you should be.


That's why my vote goes to Majira Strawberry or Dan Bull.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Bacon comes in different textures, really, and not all kinds are salty.  You've probably not had the right bacon for you.  I personally like crispy, thin, bacon


I like when it's the thick cut & hickory smoked kind for a breakfasty meal. But on a burger, I like want a big pile of thin & crispy. Yummy!!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's why my vote goes to Majira Strawberry or Dan Bull.


At least Majira is an honest candidate xD


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> At least Majira is an honest candidate xD


gotta love his cute lisp too c:


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Do you ever have a midlife crisis except... every other day cause that's me looool


It comes in waves. Few good days or weeks, maybe months, rarely years. But depression and anxiety (which are a large portion of those crisis moments) are sneaky bastards & like to pop up when you least expect it. Hang on. It will get better soon!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> gotta love his cute lisp too c:


cute???


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> cute???


yeah that's what I said! >:L


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> At least Majira is an honest candidate xD


He'll make the fandom great again!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> yeah that's what I said >:L


chill......chill


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> chill......chill


says the guy who was so shocked that someone would say such an outrageous thing as to call somebody's voice cute


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> says the guy who was so shocked that someone would say such an outrageous thing as to call somebody's voice cute


I just thought that was weird. At least I didn't do a whole frowny, angry, pissed off face, dude.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's why my vote goes to Majira Strawberry or Dan Bull.


Hey, lets elect our first Dog President!

We already have dog mayors, like what the fuck.

"What shall we do about Russia, Mr. President?"

"Woof woof, grrr, bark!"

"Nuke them? Are you sure about that, Mr. President? The implications will b-"

*Lies down and wants to be stroked over the stomach*

"I will take that as a yes."


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey, lets elect our first Dog President!
> 
> We already have dog mayors, like what the fuck.


let's just have dog overlords in mech suits like that one rick & morty episode... why the hell not at this point.
Probably do a better job too :L


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> let's just have dog overlords like that one rick & morty episode, why the hell not at this point.
> Probably do a better job too :L


Dogs are decent people. A hell'uva lot more decent than some I've seen and had the unfortunate dread of meeting.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey, lets elect our first Dog President!
> 
> We already have dog mayors, like what the fuck.
> 
> ...


I want to hear his policy on mailmen and chewtows!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm really looking forward to next months meetup now :3


Are you going to Midwest Furfest in Chicago, IL?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I like incest.





Somnium said:


> Did I tell you how many times I tried to fuck my sister?





Somnium said:


> She refused, she said I should seek for a healthy relationship instead. I totally understand her, especially now when I became older, but you know it's still hard to not get aroused torching her butt or seeing her naked.


Please stop.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 6, 2016)

Might I recommend some incense instead of incest


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Might I recommend some incense instead of incest


Yeah maaan, it helps get the yin and yang in balance. *meditates* 


Spoiler



Actually that reminds me to stock up.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Actually that reminds me to stock up.


Makes me wanna buy some tbh, haaah
My dad used to burn that shit all the time when I was little so incense makes me kinda highkey nostalgic


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 6, 2016)

I have never once burned incense... so I have no idea what it is like.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 6, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I have no idea what it is like


Think of it as like.... Scented candles but for hipsters lmao.
Different scents of incense, so there's a lil somethin for everyone, but they are stronger than using scented candles and can take a moment or two to get used to; At least I remember the shit pop's burned being pretty strong.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 6, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Think of it as like.... Scented candles but for hipsters lmao.
> Different scents of incense, so there's a lil somethin for everyone, but they are stronger than using scented candles and can take a moment or two to get used to; At least I remember the shit pop's burned being pretty strong.


God, I dont even use scented candles... I uhhhhh have an air freshener... I bet if I light that on fire the same thing happens :v


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 6, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I bet if I light that on fire the same thing happens :v


They say fire is the best cleanser :^V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Makes me wanna buy some tbh, haaah
> My dad used to burn that shit all the time when I was little so incense makes me kinda highkey nostalgic



The smell of incense and scented burning oil are a few of the things I suffocated on the most while growing up. Those and cigarettes, dope and fish...


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 6, 2016)

tonight I learned about kulning and holy shit where have those damn calls been all my damn life.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I went to my first furry meetup today!
> It was pretty cool: quite a small group but all very friendly people.
> I heard about it yesterday and today I went out for a shop and thought "hmm, wonder if i'll run into any furries for this meetup..."
> lo and behold, 20 seconds after thinking that, I stumble on a fursuiter going to the exact same shop I was going to!
> ...


damn, im pretty sure there are like 3 furries in alaska that would actually attend a meetup. usually the closest thing to a meetup is when members of the fandom meet in the same corner at the same anime convention every year


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> damn, im pretty sure there are like 3 furries in alaska that would actually attend a meetup. usually the closest thing to a meetup is when members of the fandom meet in the same corner at the same anime convention every year


Wow you live in Alaska! What's it like there?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello everybody!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 6, 2016)

allo mate.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

ariamis said:


> allo mate.


Hey! How are you?


----------



## ariamis (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey! How are you?



i am fantabulous. yourself?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> tonight I learned about kulning and holy shit where have those damn calls been all my damn life.


We just watched Sweden's Got Talent and was blown away by the beauty of this one guys song. It was heart wrenching and uplifting at the same time. Truly amazing!!Thank you for bringing something new into our lives, brother.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Living a year in Alaska is on my bucket list. I realize that it's not the same when it is your every day, but I ant to see the entire spectrum of changes that happens up there. We've watched tons of shows about it, I've read numerous books set there. I really want to see the aurora in person. One day.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

ariamis said:


> allo mate.


Ello cobber throw a shrimp on the barbie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i am fantabulous. yourself?


I'm furtastic!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i am fantabulous. yourself?


Pawsome!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> tonight I learned about kulning and holy shit where have those damn calls been all my damn life.


We had no clue, tbh, so we looked it up & watched one of a lady calling to a wild swan. And the Swan swam right to her, with a youngling right behind. It was really beautiful!! Thank you for sharing about it!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!!


You're trying to drive me insane, aren't you??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ello cobber throw a shrimp on the barbie.


Or drink a very large Fosters!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You're trying to drive me insane, aren't you??


Nah!! You are already there sweety!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You're trying to drive me insane, aren't you??


I love our romantic drives through insanity!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nah!! You are already there sweety!


So when are you gonna build me that padded room??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> So when are you gonna build me that padded room??


After we clean out the garage!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Or drink a very large Fosters!


That Fosters better be a VB, that's the beer around here!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> After we clean out the garage!


Yeah, more like after both kids are in college. But then I won't need it anymore.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> That Fosters better be a VB, that's the beer around here!


What's a vb?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's a vb?


Victoria Bitter, an Australian larger, mostly popular with the bogans.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 6, 2016)

Um......I'll.....I'll just have a Dr. Pepper...


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Victoria Bitter, an Australian larger, mostly popular with the bogans.


Ok, well then, what's a bogan?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Um......I'll.....I'll just have a Dr. Pepper...


Doctor! Doctor!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok, well then, what's a bogan?


This is a bogan, m8


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Wait, I have more.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok, well then, what's a bogan?


I believe the term is interchangeable with "redneck" "gopnick" "chav" and "uncultured hooligan."
Aussies, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Australia sounds like a truly fascinating place. I gotta go there one day. It's right behind Canada for me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I believe the term is interchangeable with "redneck" "gopnick" "chav" and "uncultured hooligan."
> Aussies, correct me if I'm wrong.


Yeah but bogans are actually cool. Try keeping up with them, you won't.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is a bogan, m8


Pawsome!!!We have them everywhere in the USA.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!!!We have them everywhere in the USA.


Yeah but they're just called "muricans" :v


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wait, I have more.


Omg! Look, I am from ole USA. I heard a joke once that said Aussies are just British rednecks. (Please take no offence)


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Omg! Look, I am from ole USA. I heard a joke once that said Aussies are just British rednecks. (Please take no offence)


white trash will be white trash no matter where you go, same kind of people, different names :L


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> white trash will be white trash no matter where you go, same kind of people, different names :L


Is that racist?.....














































naaaaaaaw


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I heard a joke once that said Aussies are just British rednecks. (Please take no offence)


They could be :v


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Is that racist?.....


sssshh... it's fine when white people make fun of other white people!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> white trash will be white trash no matter where you go, same kind of people, different names :L


Come on Blue!! I wouldn't call em all white trash. Some just like having TOO much fun! Gives em a bad rap.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Australia sounds like a truly fascinating place. I gotta go there one day. It's right behind Canada for me.


Yeah, sounds cool. But 8 of the top 10 animals that can kill you live there too!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> a bad rap.


I said a hip hop,
The hippie, the hippie,
To the hip, hip hop, and you don't stop, a rock it
To the bang bang boogie, say, up jump the boogie,
To the rhythm of the boogie, the beat.
Now, what you hear is not a test - I'm rappin' to the beat,
And me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet.
See, I am Wonder Mike, and I'd like to say hello,
To the black, to the white, the red and the brown,
The purple and yellow. But first, I gotta
Bang bang, the boo- forget it, nvm. Bad jokes xD


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Come on Blue!! I wouldn't call em all white trash. Some just like having TOO much fun! Gives em a bad rap.


oh, I know that! I'm not completely ignorant...



...Just mostly.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 6, 2016)

think about it this way. i live in oklahoma. the land where the redneck, bible totin, welfare queens like to call home. sorry if i offend any else who lives here but i dislike it. i want to go to spain.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

ariamis said:


> think about it this way. i live in oklahoma. the land where the redneck, bible totin, welfare queens like to call home. sorry if i offend any else who lives here but i dislike it. i want to go to spain.


Lmao! We're in Georgia, and we just want to move to Alaska!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Come on Blue!! I wouldn't call em all white trash. Some just like having TOO much fun! Gives em a bad rap.


Yeah pretty much. They're fun to party with, but not to live with if you're the quiet type. My nephew in Aus always jokes about never getting sleep staying with him; except he's not joking. DX


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> 10 hour shift in retail is brutal enough on its own.


Especially when you work in a place like PetSmart, and have to deal with stupid people that think you have no idea what you are talking about and think they know everything.

Oh, the stories I can tell.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Wow you live in Alaska! What's it like there?


Well it snowed again the other night. It gets really dark deep into winter. Really bright in the summer. A lot of people up here are either really nice or shut ins. lots of fantastic local businesses. Really beautiful as well


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Um......I'll.....I'll just have a Dr. Pepper...


Dr. Pepps is the only pepsi product I care to drink


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Dr. Pepps is the only pepsi product I care to drink


Pepsi and Burboun is goooooood!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pepsi and Burboun is goooooood!


And whiskey.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Especially when you work in a place like PetSmart, and have to deal with stupid people that think you have no idea what you are talking about and think they know everything.
> 
> Oh, the stories I can tell.



Plz share


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> Well it snowed again the other night. It gets really dark deep into winter. Really bright in the summer. A lot of people up here are either really nice or shut ins. lots of fantastic local businesses. Really beautiful as well



Can you see the aurora from where you reside?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

I dont usually do liquer. But I love cold beer. Nothing American, I love imports. American beer is weak and watered down and makes you piss a lot.


Guilleum2 said:


> Plz share


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Plz share


Okay.  One night I was closing the section known as "Pet Care", that is the section that takes care of fish, reptiles, birds, and small animals.  A co-worker and I were closing down the reptile habitat by making sure their temps were correct and they had water for the night.  There was this woman and her son, who was probably 11, watching us do our job.  So, we had a Frilled Lizard at the time that was about 2.5 feet long.  He was the most chill lizard you could meet.  We opened his enclosure to mist him down, and the woman says to her son, "Oooh, you better get away from that thing before it spit on you!"

Both of us could not stop laughing.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dont usually do liquer. But I love cold beer. Nothing American, I love imports. American beer is weak and watered down and makes you piss a lot.



Alcohol is just gross in general xD


----------



## ariamis (Nov 6, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Okay.  One night I was closing the section known as "Pet Care", that is the section that takes care of fish, reptiles, birds, and small animals.  A co-worker and I were closing down the reptile habitat by making sure their temps were correct and they had water for the night.  There was this woman and her son, who was probably 11, watching us do our job.  So, we had a Frilled Lizard at the time that was about 2.5 feet long.  He was the most chill lizard you could meet.  We opened his enclosure to mist him down, and the woman says to her son, "Oooh, you better get away from that thing before it spit on you!"
> 
> Both of us could not stop laughing.


thats funny. mixing up a dilophosaurus with a frill lizard.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pepsi and Burboun is goooooood!



When's the last time you had bourbon or whiskey? 





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And whiskey.



This is a rum house. Dark or light, I don't care. Light I prefer with Coca Cola. Dark (spiced) goes well with Dr Pepper or Root Beer, as both as a little spicy themselves.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Okay.  One night I was closing the section known as "Pet Care", that is the section that takes care of fish, reptiles, birds, and small animals.  A co-worker and I were closing down the reptile habitat by making sure their temps were correct and they had water for the night.  There was this woman and her son, who was probably 11, watching us do our job.  So, we had a Frilled Lizard at the time that was about 2.5 feet long.  He was the most chill lizard you could meet.  We opened his enclosure to mist him down, and the woman says to her son, "Oooh, you better get away from that thing before it spit on you!"
> 
> Both of us could not stop laughing.



Shit son thas a damn dinOSAURRRRR yikes


----------



## ariamis (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> When's the last time you had bourbon or whiskey?
> 
> This is a rum house. Dark or light, I don't care. Light I prefer with Coca Cola. Dark (spiced) goes well with Dr Pepper or Root Beer, as both as a little spicy themselves.


have you ever had fireball whiskey with some cinnamon apple vodka? its the bomb


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

ariamis said:


> have you ever had fireball whiskey with some cinnamon apple vodka? its the bomb


Fireball with Dr. Pepper is pretty good too.  As is Jim Beam Apple and Sprite.

I got more PetSmart stories if anyone wants to hear 'em.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Fireball with Dr. Pepper is pretty good too.  As is Jim Beam Apple and Sprite.
> 
> I got more PetSmart stories if anyone wants to hear 'em.



Plz, douse us with your pet knowledge


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

My cousin has been working at PetSmart far longer than I did.  She has been there for 9 years now, I think.  She had gotten a shipment of reptiles in one morning and was putting the Bearded Dragons in the enclosure.  She had one in her hand, this random woman walks up, and this is the exchange that followed...

Random Woman:  Oh, what's that?
My Cousin:  It's a Bearded Dragon.
Random Woman:  Can I put it in with my Betta Fish?

:facepalm:


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dont usually do liquer. But I love cold beer. Nothing American, I love imports. American beer is weak and watered down and makes you piss a lot.


Not that I would know, cause I don't drink any beer.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

ariamis said:


> have you ever had fireball whiskey with some cinnamon apple vodka? its the bomb


Not usually big on cinnamony stuff, but that sounds like it would be great on a really cold night, sitting beside a fire.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Fireball with Dr. Pepper is pretty good too.  As is Jim Beam Apple and Sprite.


Might have to check those out. I do like a good grey goose & cranberry, or a well done margarita. But rum & soda is my go-to.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Might have to check those out. I do like a good grey goose & cranberry, or a well done margarita. But rum & soda is my go-to.


Grey Goose straight is amazing!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Grey Goose straight is amazing!


Expensive though. I'll stick w/ my $20 bottle of rum for everyday occassions. Then I can drink more.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Expensive though. I'll stick w/ my $20 bottle of rum for everyday occassions. Then I can drink more.


It is good stuff though.  For everyday vodka, I usually go with Skyy.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

KitSly said:


> My cousin has been working at PetSmart far longer than I did.  She has been there for 9 years now, I think.  She had gotten a shipment of reptiles in one morning and was putting the Bearded Dragons in the enclosure.  She had one in her hand, this random woman walks up, and this is the exchange that followed...
> 
> Random Woman:  Oh, what's that?
> My Cousin:  It's a Bearded Dragon.
> ...



Ahahaha what are these folks for real


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Ahahaha what are these folks for real


Sadly, yes...yes they are.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll stick with being the nerd who only gets juice and soda at the barrrrrrr


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> I'll stick with being the nerd who only gets juice and soda at the barrrrrrr


Saaaammmmeee!
I hate most beers, I can only do very certain alcohol, only the sweetest stuff. But even then, my body rejects it so bad! If I decide to have a bottle of Crabbies ginger beer (my fave :>), I know I'll pay for it the next day, stranded on the toilet all morning :L


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Saaaammmmeee!
> I hate most beers, I can only do very certain alcohol, only the sweetest stuff. But even then, my body rejects it so bad! If I decide to have a bottle of Crabbies ginger beer (my fave :>), I know I'll pay for it the next day, stranded on the toilet all morning :L



Oh gosh o.o Alcohol doesn't destroy my body like that, I just hate the taste of it ^^; The only thing I can tolerate is a really really good mojito for maybe like... 5 sips before it starts becoming death in my mouth.


----------



## Tao (Nov 6, 2016)

You guys are weird. I drink absinthe.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

I will try just about any alcohol once to see if I like it.  There is only one alcohol that I absolutely CAN NOT do, and that is tequila.  That stuff gives me the worst hangover.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Oh gosh o.o Alcohol doesn't destroy my body like that


My body hates many things. I'm quite sensitive in that regard. I can't even have a cup of coffee in the morning!
Thanks, genetics :L


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I will try just about any alcohol once to see if I like it.  There is only one alcohol that I absolutely CAN NOT do, and that is tequila.  That stuff gives me the worst hangover.


I don't like beer or alcoholic beverages and I've tried a LOT since I hit 18. Anything from German to British beer, French wine, you name it.

There is only a few items I found that I actually like: Smirnoff Ice the original or with Apple/Pear, and a reeeeeeeeally tasty lemon drink that my sister makes. She's worked as a bartender, so she knows her shit.



BlueWorrior said:


> Thanks, genetics :L


Well, look at it this way: Genes didn't decide to completely fuck you over by going full moron and not give you a brain, effectively giving you only a couple of days to live as an infant. 

But yes, fuck genes. Unless easy genetic manipulation comes along. Then you can alter yourself to be stronger, faster, more intelligent, hell can even change your outward appearence.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, look at it this way: Genes didn't decide to completely fuck you over by going full moron and not give you a brain, effectively giving you only a couple of days to live as an infant.
> 
> But yes, fuck genes. Unless easy genetic manipulation comes along. Then you can alter yourself to be stronger, faster, more intelligent, hell can even change your outward appearence.


funny you say that.... because my mother's side is disposed to many stomach related problems, like ulcers, inflammation and cancer........
...... so I have that to look forward to.
fuck genes


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

I didn't mean to end that on a downer, so here's a cute!


https://imgur.com/height%3D900%3Bid%3DRwOG5P8%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## ariamis (Nov 6, 2016)

i am envious of all you coffee drinkers. it puts me to sleep.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 6, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i am envious of all you coffee drinkers. it puts me to sleep.


that's......like.......impossible, because it has caffeine and shit that gets you going, you know.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> it has caffeine and shit that gets you going


Well it certainly gets my shit goin if y'know what I mean :^v


----------



## ariamis (Nov 6, 2016)

i have a severe case of adhd. caffeine does the exact opposite to me. it calms me down. dopamine levels become normal instead of low.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 6, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i am envious of all you coffee drinkers. it puts me to sleep.


You are not bless by the caffeine gods... you must pray harder.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Well it certainly gets my shit goin if y'know what I mean :^v


mmMMMMMmmmm Funnyyyyy JOKE


----------



## JesterKatz (Nov 6, 2016)

Someone mention "coffee?!"


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2016)

Newly shaved. at 04.00 in the morning. And I need to wake up in 3 hours for surgery to remove the stitches on my cornea. Appointment is at 11.00.

My skin feels like newly powdered baby butt. Sooooooooo smooth.

One of the downsides of living in the countryside is longass train rides and like 2 hours between each train. But I love living here and wouldn't trade that shit for anything.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Newly shaved. at 04.00 in the morning. And I need to wake up in 3 hours for surgery to remove the stitches on my cornea. Appointment is at 11.00.
> 
> My skin feels like newly powdered baby butt. Sooooooooo smooth.
> 
> One of the downsides of living in the countryside is longass train rides and like 2 hours between each train. But I love living here and wouldn't trade that shit for anything.


Welp. That sounds fun sir. Good luck to you.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> surgery to remove the stitches on my cornea


Oh my goodness what happened?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Welp. That sounds fun sir. Good luck to you.


Having a cornea transplant surgery is a very unique experience. I have Keratoconus on both eyes, though it has only affected my left eye to such a degree that it made it impossible to see with it. Everything was blurry.

Both eyes gets effected, but it's very common for only one eye to be noticably affected. First month was annoying. Day after the surgery you get this reeeeally itchy, stinging sensation. Then when I started dripping with medicine and you have NO idea how relieved I was when I could start dripping my eye. Stinging sensation went away after like a day. But was fun sleeping for 16 hours on average every day for about 2 months. I lost 25 pounds in those two months. But then the hunger and appetite kicked in again and gained those 25 pounds back faster than you can say "You fat fu-". 



Guilleum2 said:


> Oh my goodness what happened?


Cornea transplant. Painless, but a unique experience. The surgeon and his assistant laughed their asses off when I asked if I should do a Gollum in the first LoTR movie where the orcs were torturing him. Simple reply: "No."


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 6, 2016)

@Yakamaru Ahhh I see. So your vision is back to relatively normal now?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> @Yakamaru Ahhh I see. So your vision is back to relatively normal now?


It's a bit like being near-sighted. Will correct the rest afterwards with glasses after the stitches have been removed.

On average you get 60% of your vision back. I have about 65% currently.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 6, 2016)

i cant see anything straight with these wizard eyes of mine. everything is diagonal and the demons are playing checkers in the corner and wont invite me.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> It's a bit like being near-sighted. Will correct the rest afterwards with glasses after the stitches have been removed.
> 
> On average you get 60% of your vision back. I have about 65% currently.


Well congratulations to you sir! Getting back more than average is good. 
Glasses ain't so bad anyways. You get used to them.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 7, 2016)

A few unusual things happened today.
1. Woke up at 10am still drunk from the night before, then didn't get a hangover when i sobered.
2. Drove an hour and a half to do a short hike, fogetting about the time change. it got dark 30 minutes in.
3. Listened to dubstep and country in the same car ride, while me and my two mates smoked terrible quality cigars 
3. I called my friend a "boner snorkeler".

Ps I'd love to hear something odd about your day!


----------



## Artruya (Nov 7, 2016)

5. Made a list of four items and labeled two of them #3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 7, 2016)

More exciting than my day...
1) went and bought some coffee.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 7, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> More exciting than my day...
> 1) went and bought some coffee.


Lol. Honestly that's how 90% of my days go. and after today, my inner introvert says i need to hole up for a while and mentally recuperate.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 7, 2016)

1. accidentally took half a dose extra of a med, getting utterly wrecked in terms of drowsiness. gg me.
2. regretting drinking coffee at 11pm for reasons that aren't energy invvolved.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, the "surgery" is over. Weren't much of a surgery, really. Just poking around on my eye ball, removing the stitches. Took like 4 minutes total. Boom, done.

Aaaand now my eye itches like fuck.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, the "surgery" is over. Weren't much of a surgery, really. Just poking around on my eye ball, removing the stitches. Took like 4 minutes total. Boom, done.
> 
> Aaaand now my eye itches like fuck.


glad it went smoothly for ya


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> glad it went smoothly for ya


Oh yes. Now to wait and see as the bulges the stitches made to fix themselves.

Could go either way, losing a bit overall sight or it increases. Personally I am hoping the overall sight increases so I will need less specialized glasses.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh, and almost forgot.. Welcome to Winter in Norway!


----------



## KitSly (Nov 7, 2016)

Ah yes, Norway.  The home of Black Metal.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

Lol, such stats.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, such stats.


I had matching messages and likes for a little while :L


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I had matching messages and likes for a little while :L


Hehe. 

I'd love a 1:1 ratio or higher of likes to posts, but that's like asking for too much.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, and almost forgot.. Welcome to Winter in Norway!


Your backyard, huh?


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, and almost forgot.. Welcome to Winter in Norway!


Shit, gimmie some of that; Tired of this 70-degrees-Fahrenheit-in-November-In-California shit.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe.
> 
> I'd love a 1:1 ratio or higher of likes to posts, but that's like asking for too much.


I've got more likes than posts. Just saying.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 7, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Shit, gimmie some of that; Tired of this 70-degrees-Fahrenheit-in-November-In-California shit.


Feel ya!! We are running record highs out here in GA. I want FALL!!! I like my colder weather!! (And I would really love to see some snow this year. We got a dusting last year. That was all. BS!!! (2014 we had a snow storm & an ice storm. Of course, those were in Jan & Feb, respectively.)


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 7, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Feel ya!! We are running record highs out here in GA. I want FALL!!! I like my colder weather!!


I just wanna wear my cute lil cardigans and sweater vests again :..^>


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 7, 2016)

Let's have a moment of silence for tomorrow.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 7, 2016)

God, I love The Big Bang Theory!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 7, 2016)

anyone else fretting the out come of tomorrow? i know i am.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 7, 2016)

Pour one out for 2016.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 7, 2016)

If trump wins, I wouldn't blame Canada if they too wanted to build a wall.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 7, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


>


Probably a good idea. But mind taking in a family of four? If the shit hits the fan I think I would rather become Canadian than Mexican.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 7, 2016)

Oil up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


>


Close borders to the US, open them completely to Islamic countries without any border control. Brilliant! Lets allow in all the terrorists, Islamists, economical refugees and those who arrive to abuse the welfare system!

Gotta take in those who hate you, your values, your freedoms and country, you know. 

Trudeau is a giant cuck. But I'd rather have a clown as a Canadian Prime Minister than a warmongerer.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Close borders to the US, open them completely to Islamic countries without any border control. Brilliant! Lets allow in all the terrorists, Islamists, economical refugees and those who arrive to abuse the welfare system!
> 
> Gotta take in those who hate you, your values, your freedoms and country, you know.
> 
> Trudeau is a giant cuck. But I'd rather have a clown as a Canadian Prime Minister than a warmongerer.


Hey hey hey hey, Calm down and please don't bash my country.

This is just satire because of the american election.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Hey hey hey hey, Calm down and please don't bash my country.
> 
> This is just satire because of the american election.


I know. Just thought I'd toss in some of my own. :3


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I know. Just thought I'd toss in some of my own. :3


oooooh you scamp :3c


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 8, 2016)

How could you even hate this beautiful man that is my Prime Minister anyways!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> How could you even hate this beautiful man that is my Prime Minister anyways!


His mouth is smiling but his eyes aren't; Looks a lilllll off.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 8, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> His mouth is smiling but his eyes aren't; Looks a lilllll off.


It almost looks as if he is dying inside having to take this picture XD


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> It almost looks as if he is dying inside having to take this picture XD


Maybe he's upset because pink is not his color; I think he'd be more of a green guy.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 8, 2016)

anyone else want to go to spain with me for the next 4-8 years?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

ariamis said:


> anyone else want to go to spain with me for the next 4-8 years?


depends. you got a job waiting for you there? can I piggyback off of y- I mean support you with that? :V


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Happy Election Day, everyone!  Yes, there is a song called Election Day!  Only in the 80's.


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Happy Election Day, everyone!  Yes, there is a song called Election Day!  Only in the 80's.


I hope our demise is quick.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

honestly whoever wins, you're screwed 
just pray the one who does win turns out not to be as bad as the other one.


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> honestly whoever wins, you're screwed
> just pray the one who does win turns out not to be as bad as the other one.


Take me to your country, please.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Take me to your country, please.


It's not that much better here; Brexit's really done a number on us now that Scotland is thinking of leaving the UK again :L


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> It's not that much better here; Brexit's really done a number on us now that Scotland is thinking of leaving the UK again :L


Sounds better than our situation.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Sounds better than our situation.


you may be alright if you're in England, us welshies are gonna feel the gut punch the hardest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> It's not that much better here; Brexit's really done a number on us now that Scotland is thinking of leaving the UK again :L


Brexit haven't done shit yet because the ones in power are pro-EU. They also do not seem to respect a democratic vote, and the vote clearly said Leave. You voted as one country. If Scotland wants to leave the UK then that's fine, but then they are on their own. Scotland were offered to vote to leave the UK before the results of the Referendum. They said no. And now look at where they are. They are bitching about a democratic vote. Because the vote didn't go their way.

But the biggest issue you have is voting in a Pro-EU Prime Minister. Why? Unless she actually does what she has promised and said on national television, you will have a lot of angry voters whose lives have been ruined by the EU on the streets, demonstrating. The government/Parliament had CLEARLY given the people the right to decide on the matter. Why aren't the Parliament and government respecting the vote results?

The EU is failing. The Euro is about to die in the next decade. Greece is seeing a third bailout. When the Euro dies it will take all the countries using it with them down the drain. The EU have unelected bureaucrats in power, pretty much turned into an oligarchy. The EU is practically turning into the USSR.

If Project Fear as it was called, didn't exist and the Remain campaign actually provided arguments(they had arguments, they just didn't use them) for staying in the EU rather than just saying "Don't vote Leave. It'll make you a racist, bigot, sexist and xenophobic. Also, we're gonna have to leave Europe" you'd think the Remain campaign would win. 

Leaving the EU does not mean you are leaving Europe. Just sayin'.

Jean-Claude Juncker - Wikipedia

^ Who voted this fucker in? Should see some of his quotes, alongside the quotes from his successor, Martin Schutz. 

Some awesome quotes from the previous EU Parliament President, Juncker:

*On Greece's economic meltdown in 2011*

"When it becomes serious, you have to lie."

*On EU monetary policy*

"I'm ready to be insulted as being insufficiently democratic, but I want to be serious ... I am for secret, dark debates."

*On French referendum over EU constitution*

“If it's a Yes, we will say 'on we go', and if it's a No we will say 'we continue’,” 

I am sorry, but I cannot support an undemocratic government that's completely lost touch with the people they are supposed to serve, protect and represent.

This is not a rant, just tossing out some facts. And the facts are, the sooner the EU dies the better for everyone.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm just not a fan of the UKs desire to ostracise immigrants and I do feel that this was one of the driving motivations for many leave voters. Also Wales is going to see a terrible downfall from this if we leave: many developments and work programmes here in Wales are EU funded. We were finally starting to get back on our feet, Cardiff is florishing because of the EU funding, but now with Brexit happening, we will have to desperately find an alternative or else were tumbling back down again...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

I do agree though that we have to leave if we are to be a democratic country. We voted out in the end of the day, may as well get on with it


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm just not a fan of the UKs desire to ostracise immigrants and I do feel that this was one of the driving motivations for many leave voters. Also Wales is going to see a terrible downfall from this if we leave: many developments and work programmes here in Wales are EU funded. We were finally starting to get back on our feet, Cardiff is florishing because of the EU funding, but now with Brexit happening, we will have to desperately find an alternative or else were tumbling back down again...


They are called "immigrants" because the politically correct don't want to seperate actual immigrants from refugees. Having no control over your borders, not knowing who or what these "migrants" are is suicide. And will cause economical, social and demographical problems you can't imagine over years to come. I am not against immigration, it just have to be done properly, or you might as well not take in immigrants at all. And frankly, open borders is NOT how you go around doing this. With the 330k a YEAR alone in "migrants" coming into the UK you'd need to build a whole new city the size of Manchester. EACH YEAR. And that's yearly growth, including children being born each year. How many cities the size of Manchester each year can you build before everything goes fuck all? Won't take many years before everything crash and burn.

With open borders hundreds of thousands of "migrants" arriving each year, with no way of knowing who they are, what their values are, their views on democracy and freedom of speech, equality, women, homosexuals/transgenders, whether or not they are economical refugees, terrorists, Islamists, there to exploit the welfare, etc is demographical, political, social and economical suicide. Border control is important if you value your own citizens' safety.

If you had the choice of whether or not of taking in immigrants who might or might not share your values, views on freedoms, equality, women, transgenders, etc, how would you go forward and do it? You'd do screening of everyone, right? And ask questions about their values. They are emigrating to a country/culture that have a lot of opposite values than those of the Islamic world. It's their job to assimilate and integrate, not to mention respect and follow the host countries' values and culture. Not the way around. The minority adapts to the majority. Or there will be clashes and the minority can and will be kicked out if there are enough clashes. Screening have to be mandatory. It makes things slower, but it will ensure that the ones who arrive actually are what they claim to be.

Sweden is the perfect example of a country crumbling in on its own due to political correctness, feminism, "anti-xenophobia" and that talking about migrants makes you a "racist". 300+ no-go zones, 55 of them and increasing officially being lost by police. All caused by "migrants". Might wanna check out "Angry Foreigner" on Youtube. He's an immigrant, living there. And reporting how shit is going down.

Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia

^ One such obvious and good example. I have plenty more if requested. Look at the jail sentences the men got. You'd be shocked.

On Leave: It is up to the negotiations. If the EU decide to be a dick then there will be consequences, a lot more for the EU than the UK. If the EU decide to be dicks, hundreds of thousands of workers and jobs on THEIR side will also see loss of jobs and income as well. This time both parties must seek a mutually beneficial agreement that won't cost people their jobs. If you do not get funding from the EU you will simply have to find funding from someplace else. There are a lot of investors/funders outside the EU. It's not called the "Single Market" for nothing. It's exclusive to the EU member countries, with a few exceptions, such as Norway. Frankly, I find the EEA trade deals we have with the EU pathetic. We give them money just to trade with them. That is NOT how open and free trade works. If the EU decide to not agree on anything then the EU will be hit more than the UK. The UK can find deals and funding elsewhere. The EU consists of over two dozen countries, each having to agree to the terms. One of the reasons trades between America and the EU have been failing for the past decade.

Oh, and there's one thing that's good with the GBP being low: British companies and British employees get paid in USD and then converted to GBP, meaning more money for employees. it also allows for a TON of investors. Once the UK is out the UK won't have the EU breathing down their necks and the economy is free to expand.

If the EU doesn't agree, it will be a lot more costly for the EU than the UK. The UK as a single country can much more easily find deals across the planet. If Iceland can get a good trade deal with China, then so can the UK, which has a much stronger economy. You are not placed 5th in the WORLD of economies for nothing. 

On the topic of trade: The UK have trade partners literally lined up, arguing about who can start a deal with the UK first. America, Australia, South Korea, Taiwan, Thailand, to name a few. If the deals with the locals are rotten, go look somewhere else.

Also, the EU requires "Membership fees" from all member countries. For the UK it's £35 million a day. £35 million you could otherwise use on something else. Not to mention that this money is taxes that the populace is paying. Once out of the EU you can decide whether to keep the tax, rename it and fund something else, like the NHS, or abolish the tax, free up the economy.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm just not a fan of the UKs desire to ostracise immigrants ...


That hatred and fear is why so many people are voting for Trump.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> holy shit meng a whole buncha words


Blimey, Yaka! that was a lot to take in, but I think I see what you mean :L
I just don't want to see the UK turned into a cold oppressive country. But I suppose with the EU being in the state it's in right now, maybe it was for the best. Only time will tell.
I can see the arguments about issues of immigrant integration: there are people who immigrate here don't even so much as make an attempt to integrate, not knowing any English and are rather separate from other people. I have directly experienced this when I was going through an employment firm. I sat in a room with a group of people, two of witch knew absolutely no English whatsoever and had to be told what was going on through an another man who happened to know their language (not sure witch one ) and English.
If I went to live in a foreign country, I'd at the very least learn a few key phrases or carry a phrase book around or something, you know?
So I wouldn't be against a method of increasing integration. It would honestly be better for them too, right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Blimey, Yaka! that was a lot to take in, but I think I see what you mean :L
> I just don't want to see the UK turned into a cold oppressive country. But I suppose with the EU being in the state it's in right now, maybe it was for the best. Only time will tell.
> I can see the arguments about issues of immigrant integration: there are people who immigrate here don't even so much as make an attempt to integrate, not knowing any English and are rather separate from other people. I have directly experienced this when I was going through an employment firm. I sat in a room with a group of people, two of witch knew absolutely no English whatsoever and had to be told what was going on through an another man who happened to know their language (not sure witch one ) and English.
> If I went to live in a foreign country, I'd at the very least learn a few key phrases or carry a phrase book around or something, you know?
> So I wouldn't be against a method of increasing integration. It would honestly be better for them too, right?


Yeah, sorry. Long post is long. xD

But it's only a fraction of what's at stake and the issues at hand. America is facing even deeper and bigger issues, and these will have global effects. However, I do think that the US getting along with Russia is better for the world than, you know, going to war over something as retarded as fly-zones over Syria. Russia is NOT the bad guy here.

If you have no intention of integrating I personally believe that you shouldn't be allowed in in the first place. Not making even the slightest effort of learning the language, respect  the culture, laws and values of the culture and people in the country you emigrate to.



KitSly said:


> That hatred and fear is why so many people are voting for Trump.


4% if not more of the TOTAL population in the US are illegal. FOUR PERCENT. ILLEGALS. We are talking 12 million, approximately. Might be a lot more. NO other country have such illegal/legal ratio population on the planet. And a lot of them are taking up jobs that normally an American would take. And you wonder why people are angry..


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, sorry. Long post is long. xD
> 
> But it's only a fraction of what's at stake and the issues at hand. America is facing even deeper and bigger issues, and these will have global effects. However, I do think that the US getting along with Russia is better for the world than, you know, going to war over something as retarded as fly-zones over Syria. Russia is NOT the bad guy here.
> 
> ...


They are doing jobs that Americans are too lazy or entitled to do.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, sorry. Long post is long. xD
> 
> But it's only a fraction of what's at stake and the issues at hand. America is facing even deeper and bigger issues, and these will have global effects. However, I do think that the US getting along with Russia is better for the world than, you know, going to war over something as retarded as fly-zones over Syria. Russia is NOT the bad guy here.
> 
> ...


It's economics brother. Those illegal Mexicans did a very capitalistic thing. They found a niche that gready rich people were all too happy to fill. Why pay a black or white American $1000.00 to do a job an illegal will be happy to do for half that? Rich CEOs and Presidents of American co panies and corporations created this problem. And can you blame the Mexicans. In Mexico they might, MIGHT, make $50.00 a week, when they can pay a Coyote $1000.00 to get them across the boarder of America, where they can make $1000.00 a week? It's a no brainer. And American workers are lazy entitled brats who want more and more benifits and pay for doing less and less work. It sucks here. It really does.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's economics brother. Those illegal Mexicans did a very capitalistic thing. They found a niche that gready rich people were all too happy to fill. Why pay a black or white American $1000.00 to do a job an illegal will be happy to do for half that? Rich CEOs and Presidents of American co panies and corporations created this problem. And can you blame the Mexicans. In Mexico they might, MIGHT, make $50.00 a week, when they can pay a Coyote $1000.00 to get them across the boarder of America, where they can make $1000.00 a week? It's a no brainer. And American workers are lazy entitled brats who want more and more benifits and pay for doing less and less work. It sucks here. It really does.


Indeed. The illegals are filling jobs Americans doesn't want to do, either due to too low wages, working conditions, a shitty employer, or other conditions/a mix of conditions. One of the big problems is greed. They want to maximize profits. And what better way than using illegals who have no rights?

If the illegals weren't about the CEO's and companies would be forced to make good work conditions with decent wages. Would of course increase the prices slightly on for instance fruits and vegetables. But the very least you'd know that that fruit weren't picked by an illegal who might be infected by MRSA infections and/or other dangerous infections/viruses/bacterias or other contagious illnesses.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

tf's all these text walls


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> tf's all these text walls


Would you rather we formulate our opinions in hieroglyphs? :V


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Would you rather we formulate our opinions in hieroglyphs? :V


no......wtf


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Of course it's walls. Some subjects require a bit of text to be explained.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> no......wtf


well, y'know, then these text walls would not be text walls....... they'd be hieroglyph walls..... that'd be better for you, right?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> well, y'know, then these text walls would not be text walls....... they'd be hieroglyph walls..... that'd be better for you, right?


heh. Funny meme, m9. tf


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> heh. Funny meme, m9. tf


i'm here all night folks, non-stop comedy gold


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

I am bowing out of any political discussions from here on out. I will end up saying some really hateful stuff if I don't. So, I hope you guys understand.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

okay then...
Can we at least all agree that Ratchet in this picture is _*FREAKING ADORABLE?*_
lookateem... so floof :3


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> okay then...
> Can we at least all agree that Ratchet in this picture is _*ADORABLE AS FUCK?*_
> lookateem... so floof :3
> View attachment 14929


Adorable as fuck.........uuuum.......where?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Adorable as fuck.........uuuum.......where?


i'm....... i'm changing it something else.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> i'm....... i'm changing it something else.


No, what I'm saying that how do you find Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank adorable?


never the fuck mind. Just forget it.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> No, what I'm saying that how do you find Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank adorable?
> 
> 
> never the fuck mind. Just forget it.


I thought you meant something else, dude. I'm sorry, be patient pls 
But you don't see the cute? the big eyes, big fluffy ears? that cute smirk and shoulder shrug?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I thought you meant something else, dude. I'm sorry, be patient pls
> But you don't see the cute? the big eyes, big fluffy ears? that cute smirk and shoulder shrug?


I just see it as Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank, dude.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I just see it as Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank, dude.


well aren't you captain literal today, dude :V
I went to an art museum and looked at the pictures there. I just saw some pictures though.
I also got a sandwich form the shop. It was okay... It was just a sandwich. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I thought you meant something else, dude. I'm sorry, be patient pls
> But you don't see the cute? the big eyes, big fluffy ears? that cute smirk and shoulder shrug?



Larry isn't one of us.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> well aren't you captain literal today, dude :V
> I went to an art museum and looked at the pictures there. I just saw some pictures though.
> I also got a sandwich form the shop. It was okay... It was just a sandwich. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I went to the toilet and took a shit......





































boy.....it was just a shit


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Probably a good idea. But mind taking in a family of four? If the shit hits the fan I think I would rather become Canadian than Mexican.


Let's go into space. I hear the aliens are looking around for humans wanting to escape.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Let's go into space. I hear the aliens are looking around for humans wanting to escape.


Leave behind the rat race, join in the space race.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 9, 2016)

Another moment of silence.


Now to build a wall around Trump. Believe me, it will be the best wall, better than anything you've seen. I've never built a wall, but I can build the best walls because I have a vision. A vision broader than your eyes can see and I have great eyes. I saw through a wall and saw a lamp post, but if that wall was built by me, then even I could not have seen through it. When I make that wall, Trump will want to get out, but he'll have to pay for it and I'm not going to. Believe me, I can get away with not paying just like I could if I built that hypothetical wall. My hypothetical walls are better than yours. Believe me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2016)

Attention, attention please, I have a very important announcement to make:


Spoiler



I farted. :3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 9, 2016)

How* dare* you! >:V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey guys guess what time it is?


----------



## Jarren (Nov 10, 2016)

A moment of silence for all the gun shop owners who stocked up on products and called in extra staff anticipating a panic buy that will never come.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

I know a lot of people are bummed about Trump winning, but life goes on and all we can do right now is see what happens.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

A moment of silence for all the "Tolerant Progressive Liberal Left" people of the "Democratic" party  who are currently out rioting on the streets, turning their OWN neighborhoods to shit.

A moment of silence for everyone committing suicide because someone they didn't like got elected as the next POTUS. (No, seriously. Don't fucking committ suicide)

A moment of silence for political bigotry, hypocricy, cognitive dissonance and intellectual dishonesty.

A moment of silence for the globalists, establishment and the mass media now shaking in their boots as their agenda, rhetoric and propaganda have failed, and their world is now crumbling before their very eyes.

A moment of silence for Russia and America amending the sour and at times hostile relationship Bush and especially Obama, have caused.

A moment of silence for President Vladimir Putin and Russia whose relationship with America already are on the way of healing thanks to the election of Trump.

A moment of silence for political correctness, SJW's, BLM and feminism that will now die out and forever go down in history books as "a dumb idea".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

Jarren said:


> A moment of silence for all the gun shop owners who stocked up on products and called in extra staff anticipating a panic buy that will never come.


I already got mine. Never bought any weapons during their dumbass panics. Hell, I've been a gin owner for 25 years.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I've been a *gin* owner for 25 years.


The same bottle, or have you always just kept gin on hand?


----------



## Jarren (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> A moment of silence for political correctness, SJW's, BLM and feminism that will now die out and forever go down in history books as "a dumb idea".


I don't know about that. It's very hard to kill an idea. Especially a dumb one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

Jarren said:


> The same bottle, or have you always just kept gin on hand?


Gun!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I already got mine. Never bought any weapons during their dumbass panics. Hell, I've been a gin owner for 25 years.


A GUN OWNER. That has fat arthritic fingers.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A GUN OWNER. That has fat arthritic fingers.


Lol, just messing with you, bro.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Lol, just messing with you, bro.


I know.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I don't know about that. It's very hard to kill an idea. Especially a dumb one.


A good idea can't be killed.

A bad one however can be killed with proper education, arguments and evidence to prove that it is a bad idea. And people with an open mind. A bad idea is impossible to kill if the people behind that idea is not willing to let go of it.

And so you deal with the people behind the bad ideas. Through rational thinking, common sense, evidence and good arguments.

And in time, the truth and good idea will speak for itself.


----------



## Zipline (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> A moment of silence for all the "Tolerant Progressive Liberal Left" people of the "Democratic" party  who are currently out rioting on the streets, turning their OWN neighborhoods to shit.
> 
> A moment of silence for everyone committing suicide because someone they didn't like got elected as the next POTUS. (No, seriously. Don't fucking committ suicide)
> 
> ...



They must not have been informed of Hillary's true identity. 

A nazi supporter!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 10, 2016)

Zipline said:


> They must not have been informed of Hillary's true identity.
> 
> A nazi supporter!


Because all nazi sympathizers have a toothbrush moustache, obviously :L


----------



## Zipline (Nov 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Because all nazi sympathizers have a toothbrush moustache, obviously :L


Also notice the finger pyramid of evil, blue eyes and blond hair.

Further evidence comes from posters made during world war II by the nazi party.As you can see, she is also a vampire and clearly worked closely with hitler.


----------



## Rant (Nov 10, 2016)

So my friend and I are going to be fake engaged so we can go try wedding cake samples this weekend. Are we bad poeple?


----------



## ariamis (Nov 10, 2016)

Rant said:


> So my friend and I are going to be fake engaged so we can go try wedding cake samples this weekend. Are we bad poeple?


no.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

ariamis said:


> no.


? No what?


----------



## ariamis (Nov 10, 2016)

so i am designing my sona and she looks cute.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 10, 2016)

Rant said:


> So my friend and I are going to be fake engaged so we can go try wedding cake samples this weekend. Are we bad poeple?


Sounds like you two know how the fuck t'live


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Leave behind the rat race, join in the space race.


I hope its not a space race like heavens gate!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I hope its not a space race like heavens gate!


No, more like a space race that isn't gonna happen til we actually actively try to get the hell off this planet, which should be aaaaaaaaany time now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> No, more like a space race that isn't gonna happen til we actually actively try to get the hell off this planet, which should be aaaaaaaaany time now.


NASA needs a lot more funding. 

But honestly, our species does not deserve to leave the planet until we've overcome our petty differences and petty politics.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> NASA needs a lot more funding.


That it does, sadly enough.


Yakamaru said:


> But honestly, our species does not deserve to leave the planet until we've overcome our petty differences and petty politics.


Lmao as if that's ever gonna happen soon; Almost seems like an ingrained part of human nature to butt heads and burn villages over it


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> That it does, sadly enough.
> 
> Lmao as if that's ever gonna happen soon; Almost seems like an ingrained part of human nature to butt heads and burn villages over it


Well, compared to 1000 years ago when we just killed each other petty differences, we now shout at each other instead. I'd say it's an improvement. 

We might need a couple hundred more years before we are finally getting rid of all the hatred, bigotry, arrogance, ignorance and just outright stupidity.

When mass media actually tell the truth and not be a polital arm of the propaganda machine.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, compared to 1000 years ago when we just killed each other petty differences, we now shout at each other instead. I'd say it's an improvement.
> 
> We might need a couple hundred more years before we are finally getting rid of all the hatred, bigotry, arrogance, ignorance and just outright stupidity.


if we dont kill ourselves by then.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, compared to 1000 years ago when we just killed each other petty differences, we now shout at each other instead. I'd say it's an improvement.


True, however when I see people in first world countries wrecking their own communities with violence as a 'protest' I can't help but squint and tilt my head to the side. We don't run around beheading people for small shit but we still have a lotta things to iron out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> True, however when I see people in first world countries wrecking their own communities with violence as a 'protest' I can't help but squint and tilt my head to the side. We don't run around beheading people for small shit but we still have a lotta things to iron out.


Definitely. Brainwashing is one of them. Political/religious indoctrination. Political/religious bias.

Journalism integrity have pretty much died out.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 10, 2016)

imo, religion is a plague to humanity. such senseless bloodshed over imaginary friends.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

ariamis said:


> imo, religion is a plague to humanity. such senseless bloodshed over imaginary friends.


Religion is just another excuse created to indoctrinate and control the masses. Not to mention used as an excuse to murder, kill and go to war.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 10, 2016)

3 DAY WEEEEKEEEEEEEEEEEND!!!!!! AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! WHO TF STILL UP?!?!?!? CLICC DAT! CLICC DAT!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
AYYYYY, WHAT DID THE PASTOR SAY?!?!?! DEEZ NUNS!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!! THE SCHOOL BATHROOM SMELLED LIKE WEED AGAIN!!! 
WOOOOOOOOOO!!! WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I might need therapy after this WHO IN TF IS STILL FUCKING UP?!?!?!?!?! CLICC DAT SHIT!!!!!@!@!@!@!@!@!@!@!!!!!!!!!!!@!@!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> 3 DAY WEEEEKEEEEEEEEEEEND!!!!!! AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! WHO TF STILL UP?!?!?!? CLICC DAT! CLICC DAT!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> AYYYYY, WHAT DID THE PASTOR SAY?!?!?! DEEZ NUNS!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!! THE SCHOOL BATHROOM SMELLED LIKE WEED AGAIN!!!
> WOOOOOOOOOO!!! WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I might need therapy after this WHO IN TF IS STILL FUCKING UP?!?!?!?!?! CLICC DAT SHIT!!!!!@!@!@!@!@!@!@!@!!!!!!!!!!!@!@!!!!!!!!!!


They actually said that about the pool locker rooms at swimming once.

I think it's safe to say that it was just musty chlorine air.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> 3 DAY WEEEEKEEEEEEEEEEEND!!!!!! AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! WHO TF STILL UP?!?!?!? CLICC DAT! CLICC DAT!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> AYYYYY, WHAT DID THE PASTOR SAY?!?!?! DEEZ NUNS!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!! THE SCHOOL BATHROOM SMELLED LIKE WEED AGAIN!!!
> WOOOOOOOOOO!!! WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I might need therapy after this WHO IN TF IS STILL FUCKING UP?!?!?!?!?! CLICC DAT SHIT!!!!!@!@!@!@!@!@!@!@!!!!!!!!!!!@!@!!!!!!!!!!


No more drugs for you, young man.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 10, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> No more drugs for you, young man.


If your idea of drugs is a pack of mentos in your mouth while chugging a 2 liter bottle of diet coke, then OVER MY DEAD BODY!!!!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> If your idea of drugs is a pack of mentos in your mouth while chugging a 2 liter bottle of diet coke, then OVER MY DEAD BODY!!!!


*cocks shotgun* that can be arranged.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> If your idea of drugs is a pack of mentos in your mouth while chugging a 2 liter bottle of diet coke, then OVER MY DEAD BODY!!!!


With pleasure.

*pulls out weapon*


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> If your idea of drugs is a pack of mentos in your mouth while chugging a 2 liter bottle of diet coke, then OVER MY DEAD BODY!!!!


Whatever you say.

*unzips dick*


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Whatever you say.
> 
> *unzips dick*


R.I.P.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Whatever you say.
> 
> *unzips dick*


Wait.......unzips dick????...............Dear gawd, you've got a zipper attached to your cock? That's just.........horrible.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait.......unzips dick????...............Dear gawd, you've got a zipper attached to your cock? That's just.........horrible.


Dick is short for Richard. He could have just been unzipping his friend, Richard, but why he's in a bag is beyond me.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait.......unzips dick????...............Dear gawd, you've got a zipper attached to your cock? That's just.........horrible.


It was the only way the doctor could reattach it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> It was the only way the doctor could reattach it.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Where he comes from, "doctor" stands for significant other.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>



It's a long story involving handcuffs, a pizza cutter and a sadistic hooker I found on the internet.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> It's a long story involving handcuffs, a pizza cutter and a sadistic hooker I found on the internet.


He had a nice date with a policeman or policewoman who happens to like fishing (hence the hook). They ordered pizza.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2016)

Top 10 Questions to Annoy People With

1.) If Mars had earthquakes, would they be called marsquakes?
2.) When lightning hits the ocean, why don’t all the fish die?
3.) Can you cry underwater?
4.) Why is there a light in the refrigerator but not in the freezer?
5.) Can crop circles be square?
6.) Are eyebrows considered facial hair?
7.) Is there ever a day when mattresses aren’t on sale?
8.) Why do people press harder on a remote control when they know the battery is dead?
9.) How do you know Humpty Dumpty is an egg when the nursery rhyme never said so?
10.) What was the best thing before sliced bread?


This has been your guide on how to annoy people with, Mr Fox.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> How do you know Humpty Dumpty is an egg when the nursery rhyme never said so?


Honestly that just makes it kinda disturbing


Mr. Fox said:


> What was the best thing before sliced bread?


Fire. Man's greatest tool.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Top 10 Questions to Annoy People With
> 
> 1.) If Mars had earthquakes, would they be called marsquakes?
> 2.) When lightning hits the ocean, why don’t all the fish die?
> ...


Not going to be serious with these
1 Yes
2 Unfortunately, they will
3 Sure
4 Creative differences
5 No, they are just crop squares
6 Sure
7 I wouldn't think so
8 Desperation
9 Assumption of race 
10 R̶o̶b̶e̶s̶ ̶P̶i̶e̶r̶r̶e̶  "The Time Machine" by H.G. Wells


----------



## ahrimanzora (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Top 10 Questions to Annoy People With
> 
> 1.) If Mars had earthquakes, would they be called marsquakes?
> 2.) When lightning hits the ocean, why don’t all the fish die?
> ...


1) No, because our planet is named Terra, and they would still be earthquakes. Io has some tectonic movement I think. Our moon helps with ours.
2) Electricity follows the path of least resistance. People die from electricity when it crosses their heart.
3) At shallow depths yes, but you can't exert enough pressure to cry at a few atmospheres of pressure.
4) Because you don't look for stuff in the back of the freezer as much
5) There are no squares in nature
6) No
7) No, they would be "on sale" somewhere. Also it creates the perception of a shrewd shopper to buy expensive items "on sale." 
8) Poor feedback loops in design, and anger
9) The accompanying picture in my rhyme book
10) Leavened bread


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> We might need a couple hundred more years before we are finally getting rid of all the hatred, bigotry, arrogance, ignorance and just outright stupidity.


Sadly, I don't think you can ever get rid of stupidity... Unless you're fine with the genocide of generations of people :L


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> NASA needs a lot more funding.
> 
> But honestly, our species does not deserve to leave the planet until we've overcome our petty differences and petty politics.


Amen to that!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Sadly, I don't think you can ever get rid of stupidity... Unless you're fine with the genocide of generations of people :L


Ideology is the human race's problem. We still tend to believe in bullshit like God's and higher powers, like we did when we were cavemen. Get rid of that and it would open up worlds of possibilities.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ideology is the human race's problem. We still tend to believe in bullshit like God's and higher powers, like we did when we were cavemen. Get rid of that and it would open up worlds of possibilities.


Religion by concept is not a bad thing. My mum is a devout Christian and I can say that the friends she has in her church are amazing people. we've fallen on hard times before and fellow Christians would be there to help us out when we need it. Also the house she currently lives in was provided by a Christian family at a greatly reduced rent.
However, I am NOT for religions that promote and sustain violence and murder. I can never support any religion that within it's own teachings support forcing conversions and violence against people.
We have to have compassion and caring for our each other, not hatred and violence.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

See, scientist, R&D, they are all ruled over by religious based rules. "You can't do that because it's morally wrong! It goes against God!" You know how I feel? Erase the last 2100 years of history, all the immoral things the church has been responsible for perpetrating, then I might agree. To me, religions are the ultimate form of hypocrisy. And it has held humanity back from it's true potential for far too long.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> See, scientist, R&D, they are all ruled over by religious based rules. "You can't do that because it's morally wrong! It goes against God!" You know how I feel? Erase the last 2100 years of history, all the immoral things the church has been responsible for perpetrating, then I might agree. To me, religions are the ultimate form of hypocrisy. And it has held humanity back from it's true potential for far too long.


There's a difference to being 'religious' and 'spiritual'. Being religious is an almost automation of religion: going to church every sunday, say your prayers every night, engadge in regular christian wholsome activities without ever questioning why or ever really believing in anything.
If you are spiritual, then you can have an actual connection with god and thus feel an actual presence within you. You're not just robotically spouting stuff in a book, you feel it inside of you.
Just for the record, I'm agnostic, but I have deep respect to anybody who is spiritual.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Religion by concept is not a bad thing. My mum is a devout Christian and I can say that the friends she has in her church are amazing people. we've fallen on hard times before and fellow Christians would be there to help us out when we need it. Also the house she currently lives in was provided by a Christian family at a greatly reduced rent.
> However, I am NOT for religions that promote and sustain violence and murder. I can never support any religion that within it's own teachings support forcing conversions and violence against people.
> We have to have compassion and caring for our each other, not hatred and violence.


I agree. But Christianity is just like that. You can't erase thousands of years of history. Yes, your mom's christian friends did that for her. Bit would they do it for a gay man or woman. Or, if it is a "white" church, would they help a black family? Yes, Christians by far are in the top three for being ok, but unfortunately they are still swayed by outdated doctrines that still look down on what they believe to be "sinners". And we American's forfathers fled Europe and the religious persecution there, only to come here and totally destroy the people who already called this place home, all in the name of God.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

But anywho, that's enough about my not having any love for orginized religion.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I agree. But Christianity is just like that. You can't erase thousands of years of history. Yes, your mom's christian friends did that for her. Bit would they do it for a gay man or woman. Or, if it is a "white" church, would they help a black family? Yes, Christians by far are in the top three for being ok, but unfortunately they are still swayed by outdated doctrines that still look down on what they believe to be "sinners". And we American's forfathers fled Europe and the religious persecution there, only to come here and totally destroy the people who already called this place home, all in the name of God.


and there is the difference right there between religion and sprirituality. My mum is very progressive for a christian. She belives that God's love is for everyone, regardless of who you are.
Honestly we could do with more Christians like that, unfortunately she's in the minority...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But anywho, that's enough about my not having any love for orginized religion.


hey, I respect your views, man. I can see your points completely and I agree. It does seem that religion has not caught up to modern times and modern ways of thinking and that is a legitimate problem.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> hey, I respect your views, man. I can see your points completely and I agree. It does seem that religion has not caught up to modern times and modern ways of thinking and that is a legitimate problem.


And I yours.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 11, 2016)

People don't have to be relious to hold back development. It's the uneducated that don't know what they're talking about that still want to push their simplistic views on the people that actually are trying to take the planet forward.

"Ermagherd but it's unnatural"


----------



## ariamis (Nov 11, 2016)

coming from one of the bible belts worst offenders, i can honestly say there is a shiz ton of hypocrisy in the churches. a few years back when i still went to it the preacher called the cops to get rid of homeless guy standing inside during december. come to find out the guy was an atheist and just didnt want frostbite. and also there should not be more churches than school in america. we need to be teaching the younger generations actual facts. not rules from a book that couldnt even count as evidence. and theres a bill thats been going around for some time about putting religion in science classes. science and religion do not mix. period.


----------



## ahrimanzora (Nov 11, 2016)

If we spent more on actual research and development we would get there quickly. The estimate I heard was "$5 billion from cold fusion"
We are currently making big headway in FTL gravity drives at least, a lot of that is still "need more theory and math done."  What we should have done 20-30 years ago was start creating sustainable cities, which I still want to do. That frees up resources for colonization, which yields more resources. Angry Birds doesn't get us to the moon.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 11, 2016)

ahrimanzora said:


> If we spent more on actual research and development we would get there quickly. The estimate I heard was "$5 billion from cold fusion"
> We are currently making big headway in FTL gravity drives at least, a lot of that is still "need more theory and math done."  What we should have done 20-30 years ago was start creating sustainable cities, which I still want to do. That frees up resources for colonization, which yields more resources. Angry Birds doesn't get us to the moon.


i agree. i am more in favor of finding renewable fuel that doesnt hurt the ecosystem as much and renewing tech on the ecosystem should be our main or secondary endeavor, but sustainable cities is very important as well.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2016)

ahrimanzora said:


> If we spent more on actual research and development we would get there quickly. The estimate I heard was "$5 billion from cold fusion"
> We are currently making big headway in FTL gravity drives at least, a lot of that is still "need more theory and math done."  What we should have done 20-30 years ago was start creating sustainable cities, which I still want to do. That frees up resources for colonization, which yields more resources. Angry Birds doesn't get us to the moon.


We also have the Dark Ages, where we practically had no technological advances for 800 years. Because of religion.

If we didn't have this setback we'd already be colonizing Mars, have free and clean energy, etc. The list goes on and on.


----------



## ahrimanzora (Nov 11, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i agree. i am more in favor of finding renewable fuel that doesnt hurt the ecosystem as much and renewing tech on the ecosystem should be our main or secondary endeavor, but sustainable cities is very important as well.


Electric trains between cities. Build cities for people, not cars and they are 1/10th the size and easy to walk around. Instead of the "single 2d plane" that New York uses (single set of sidewalks) we should build multiple connection points, or true 3D cities. That removes all need for "fuel" except international travel. Lubricants are tricker, but "Anything into oil" from "Changing world technologies" goes through a net positive refinement process with turkey offal as the starter. They can turn rubber tires into clean gasoline too. I could make a city in the Sahara desert and export electricity, oil and water, accepting only wind and sunlight as input. 

No new tech, just .... new willpower and new goals.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

You know what. I learned a long time ago that you should never discuss religion or politics with someone you want to be friends with. It is a rule that has long held me in good stead with what few friends I have.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know what. I learned a long time ago that you should never discuss religion or politics with someone you want to be friends with. It is a rule that has long held me in good stead with what few friends I have.


lol depends on what kind of friends you have. If you have a group of friends that have a similar-ish opinion on things, no problem. Even if there are disagreements you can talk and debate about it, I do that with my friends all the time.
But of course if there's somebody who takes an opinion quite seriously and it's different to yours, It's probably best to avoid bringing it up, because if handled poorly it can lead to arguments :L


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Well on a happier note going to eat some food. Bye for now.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well on a happier note going to eat some food. Bye for now.


what are you having? *I demand to know!!*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Texas Bacon Cheesesteak Melt on Texas toast with hashbrowns scattered covered and chunked!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Texas Bacon Cheesesteak Melt on Texas toast with hashbrowns scattered covered and chunked!


I hope you never skipped arm-day because you're gonna have to chuck that shit straight to cali; I want some.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Waffle House is a staple in the South.


----------



## ahrimanzora (Nov 11, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> what are you having? *I demand to know!!*


BlueWorrior needs food badly. BlueWorrior is about to die. BlueWorrior needs food badly.

If anyone remembers Gauntlet.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 11, 2016)

ahrimanzora said:


> BlueWorrior needs food badly. BlueWorrior is about to die. BlueWorrior needs food badly.
> 
> If anyone remembers Gauntlet.


Thank you for making this reference....
..... Thank you.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)

I had a pecan waffle, plain hashbrowns, and a double order of bacon! Fat & happy right now!! (Maybe that 3rd cup of coffee won't keep my brain running all night, cause I gotta be at work bright & early tmrw.)


----------



## Zipline (Nov 11, 2016)

ahrimanzora said:


> There are no squares in nature


I have seen square rocks in the wild. 
Maybe there are only gay rocks where you live.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2016)

We have a town called "Hell" in the middle part of Norway.

So if you ever intend to go to "Hell", feel free to visit us!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 12, 2016)

If we're talking unusual place names, as a Welshie I gotta throw in one of our famous place names:
There's a place in north Wales called Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, Witch means in english: st. marys church in the hollow of the white hazel near to the rapid whirlpool of llantysilio of the rad cave.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 12, 2016)

i have a place called nowhere.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 12, 2016)

Having a tough time deciding what to get at the store for dinner tonight.  Should I do something like chicken strips and fries or pizza?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i have a place called nowhere.


Sounds good for a destination. 

"Where you going?"
"Literally to Nowhere."


----------



## ariamis (Nov 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Sounds good for a destination.
> 
> "Where you going?"
> "Literally to Nowhere."


pretty much. the funny thing is, the entire town is just a main street and a post office.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2016)

For today's, well, "breakfast", I've done something slightly different.

Can you guess what it is and what type of meat I've used? :3


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> We have a town called "Hell" in the middle part of Norway.
> 
> So if you ever intend to go to "Hell", feel free to visit us!


Michigan has a town called Hell and a town called Heaven, now if only exactly in the center between them was another town called Purgatory...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Nov 12, 2016)

Bloop


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 12, 2016)

"Phallus meus magnus est" ~Caesar 50 b.c.
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)​


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 12, 2016)

"Guess what, honey. We're going to England."

"Really! Oh, I can't wait! There is so much I want to see. Big Ben, Westminster Abbey..."

"What? We're not going to London."

"Oh? Where are we going then?"



Spoiler


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> Deer? ^^


Nope. Pork.






Just gonna post this here with no context.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 12, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Having a tough time deciding what to get at the store for dinner tonight.  Should I do something like chicken strips and fries or pizza?


Pizza sounds easier. Chicken strips sound better. But I'm biasd, I've eaten pizza 3 times in the last 2 days.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 12, 2016)

I ended up going with pizza.  After thinking about it, I realized I hadn't had pizza in a while.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Kraut and Tea's channel is awesome. Lots of good videos.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 13, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Dick is short for Richard. He could have just been unzipping his friend, Richard, but why he's in a bag is beyond me.


You know what dick is also short for?





 DICKMAN, BABY!!


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 13, 2016)

Most awesome, creative, mature reply here:

Penis


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

"Porn makes the world a better place, especially on the internet." - George Washington


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> If we're talking unusual place names, as a Welshie I gotta throw in one of our famous place names:
> There's a place in north Wales called Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, Witch means in english: st. marys church in the hollow of the white hazel near to the rapid whirlpool of llantysilio of the rad cave.


There's a Bacon County Georgia!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> For today's, well, "breakfast", I've done something slightly different.
> 
> Can you guess what it is and what type of meat I've used? :3


That looks good. I love bread. Any kind of bread, if it's fresh baked(like me), I will devour it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That looks good. I love bread. Any kind of bread, if it's fresh baked(like me), I will devour it!


Hehe. It's very very tasty.

Sliced pork, fried until it's crispy, added taco sauce and put into freshly baked baguettes whose insides have mostly been removed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Pizza sounds easier. Chicken strips sound better. But I'm biasd, I've eaten pizza 3 times in the last 2 days.


Pizza is it's own food group! We eaten it alot this werk too. Guess what? Will be eating my left over Strombolli for lunch here in a bit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. It's very very tasty.
> 
> Sliced pork, fried until it's crispy, added taco sauce and put into freshly baked baguettes whose insides have mostly been removed.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........I just woke up for crissakes!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........I just woke up for crissakes!


Hahaha. Well, morning to you too, sir. 

May I offer you something that is really tasty-sounding? xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahaha. Well, morning to you too, sir.
> 
> May I offer you something that is really tasty-sounding? xD


Good morning Yakamaru! And honestly, I ate so much last night at The Vortex that I am nowhere near ready to eat.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> For today's, well, "breakfast", I've done something slightly different.
> 
> Can you guess what it is and what type of meat I've used? :3


I thought it was some sort of vegetable soup in a bread bowl. 

What else is in it besides fried pork w/ taco seasoning?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I thought it was some sort of vegetable soup in a bread bowl.
> 
> What else is in it besides fried pork w/ taco seasoning?


Taco sauce. Other than that, nothing. Just the baguettes.

Easy to make and hella tasty. 

Gonna buy a whole bread later on and do the same like I did with the baguettes: Remove the insides. Though not entirely sure what to put in the bread. Might fry a steak or something.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Taco sauce. Other than that, nothing. Just the baguettes.
> 
> Easy to make and hella tasty.
> 
> Gonna buy a whole bread later on and do the same like I did with the baguettes: Remove the insides. Though not entirely sure what to put in the bread. Might fry a steak or something.


Looked like there were veggies, but as an anti-veg, I can usually spot them at 20 paces.  That does sound tasty though. Might have to give that a try.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Looked like there were veggies, but as an anti-veg, I can usually spot them at 20 paces.  That does sound tasty though. Might have to give that a try.


I don't mind eating vegetarian food, but I'll never give up the lovely lovely taste of MEAT.

Have some good vegan stories, but meh. Can't be assed to type'em up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> A veggie wolf would synomously be very odd ^^
> 
> just asked
> is this healthy?


I have no idea what you are referring to.

I don't speak German.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't mind eating vegetarian food, but I'll never give up the lovely lovely taste of MEAT.
> 
> Have some good vegan stories, but meh. Can't be assed to type'em up.


I am a total carnivore. Only veggies I eat are potatoes (which don't even count as a veggie), green beans (if they're cooked right) and the occasional salad w/ cheese, croutons & ranch dressing only. And whatever I put in MY stirfry. But my mom once made some roasted broccoli, carrots, & sweet potatoes...I went back for a 3rd serving. 

Thinking I need to be hypnotized to think that veggies are just a chocolate bar with nuts in it. (It's more of a texture thing than a taste thing.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I am a total carnivore. Only veggies I eat are potatoes (which don't even count as a veggie), green beans (if they're cooked right) and the occasional salad w/ cheese, croutons & ranch dressing only. And whatever I put in MY stirfry. But my mom once made some roasted broccoli, carrots, & sweet potatoes...I went back for a 3rd serving.
> 
> Thinking I need to be hypnotized to think that veggies are just a chocolate bar with nuts in it. (It's more of a texture thing than a taste thing.)


Roasted broccoli, carrots and potatoes are real tasty, especially with some spices.

...Great, now I got hungry again. Thanks.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Roasted broccoli, carrots and potatoes are real tasty, especially with some spices.
> 
> ...Great, now I got hungry again. Thanks.


We just do olive oil & salt & pepper. Simple, but good!! 

We will be having those this week, I assure you!! (Prob not til fri, but that's the breaks.) I actually crave them!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> *facepaw* sorry
> thats my firefox just wanna tell me i have about 39 tabs open.
> ANd i would say hum.. around 25 of em are from FA :?


I have on average 150-160 tabs on Firefox at any given time. Most of them aren't loaded of course. 

I use tab, history and bookmark organizing addons to make things a lot easier to see and organize.


Spoiler


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I have on average 150-160 tabs on Firefox at any given time. Most of them aren't loaded of course.
> 
> I use tab, history and bookmark organizing addons to make things a lot easier to see and organize.
> 
> ...


what.....the.....fuck


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> what.....the.....fuck


Too lazy to just bookmark and move on. Might as well keep the tabs easily available in case I want to browse or listen to whatever is in that tab.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2016)

So, I've been looking at upcoming game trailers and one that peaked my interest was "Agony", and the first thing I thought was "this is what the hell levels in DOOM should've been like".


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 13, 2016)

It says no costumes allowed.

and I have never seen this sign before. At least, not until after Zootopia came out, giving that I haven't been to the theater since....oh, I don't know. sometime before march of 2016.


I wonder what happened....


----------



## Tao (Nov 13, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It says no costumes allowed.
> 
> and I have never seen this sign before. At least, not until after Zootopia came out, giving that I haven't been to the theater since....oh, I don't know. sometime before march of 2016.
> 
> ...



I dunno about Zootopia but a theater near me had a problem with people wearing costumes to horror movies all the time


----------



## KitSly (Nov 13, 2016)

When I was working at a movie theater, people used to wear costumes to Pirates of the Carribean, Harry Potter, and Lord of the Rings premiers all the time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Tao said:


> I dunno about Zootopia but a theater near me had a problem with people wearing costumes to horror movies all the time


Sounds fun, actually. Horror movie-specific costumes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Tao said:


> I dunno about Zootopia but a theater near me had a problem with people wearing costumes to horror movies all the time


This kinda shit started after that retard muthfucka shot up that movie theatre in Colorado, dressed like Bane. Fukin creep! Did he get the chair? Oh, no, he got like 30 life sentences.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This kinda shit started after that retard muthfucka shot up that movie theatre in Colorado, dressed like Bane. Fukin creep! Did he get the chair? Oh, no, he got like 30 life sentences.


Nah. Prefer to have some big black dude visit him once or twice a week for the rest of his life.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. Prefer to have some big black dude visit him once or twice a week for the rest of his life.


And his name is Bubba. They're gonna be such good friends.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Getting chillie. Just fired up my fireplace .


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This kinda shit started after that retard muthfucka shot up that movie theatre in Colorado, dressed like Bane. Fukin creep! Did he get the chair? Oh, no, he got like 30 life sentences.


It's been 2 years. I don't remember a sign being there when I saw Ant-Man.


----------



## Tao (Nov 13, 2016)

Contemplating fursona color schemes. Specifically, dongs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Tao said:


> Contemplating fursona color schemes. Specifically, dongs.


Green, purple, some yellow and black.


----------



## Tao (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Green, purple, some yellow and black.



Black's cool. Pink is hella boring so I'm trying to decide on a color.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's been 2 years. I don't remember a sign being there when I saw Ant-Man.


That shooting took place two years ago didn't it.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 13, 2016)

Tao said:


> Contemplating fursona color schemes. Specifically, dongs.


You're just asking for "big black dick" jokes aren't you?



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That shooting took place two years ago didn't it.


Four, actually. I think AMC theaters banned masks after that. I don't know about costumes, though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 14, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You're just asking for "big black dick" jokes aren't you?
> 
> 
> Four, actually. I think AMC theaters banned masks after that. I don't know about costumes, though.


Jeez. Was it really been four years now?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2016)

Time to hit the work office soon. Might be yet another pointless meeting, but who knows.

Gonna see if I can get something out of this meeting.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Time to hit the work office soon. Might be yet another pointless meeting, but who knows.
> 
> Gonna see if I can get something out of this meeting.


have fuuuun~~


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 14, 2016)

I, on the other hand am seeing my course leader today because I'm screwing up my course so bad right now. I'm gonna try and explain that I'm currently waiting on extra support from the disability people and hopefully he'll give me a bunch of extended time or something. Wish me luck!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I, on the other hand am seeing my course leader today because I'm screwing up my course so bad right now. I'm gonna try and explain that I'm currently waiting on extra support from the disability people and hopefully he'll give me a bunch of extended time or something. Wish me luck!


That really sucks.

The healthcare over there is in a huge mess. Understaffed and severely lack of funds. Just hope Brexit gets done ASAP and shit gets forced back into the right direction.

My meeting went actually in a rather interesting direction. Not even 5 minutes into the conversation the guy I was talking with knew of several places we're gonna check out next week.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> The healthcare over there is in a huge mess. Understaffed and severely lack of funds.


and we ain't just talking English healthcare either, we're talking Welsh healthcare, even less funded! the support for autism over here is pretty atrocious, honestly. I'm finding it difficult to get a direct diagnosis: The best I can do is get a diagnosis for dyslexia and then hopefully they will pick up my autistic traits. But eh, I'll get there.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh, and my course leader turns out is real chill! He knew exactly where I was coming from and is gonna give me a 2 week extension to my module.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Oh, and my course leader turns out is real chill! He knew exactly where I was coming from and is gonna give me a 2 week extension to my module.


Nice.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> We have a town called "Hell" in the middle part of Norway.
> 
> So if you ever intend to go to "Hell", feel free to visit us!


I would love to visit Norway someday.  My friend lives there.  As well as you, Yakamaru.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I would love to visit Norway someday.  My friend lives there.  As well as you, Yakamaru.


By all means, feel free to visit. I live like 1.5 hours away from Oslo, so it's not really a long trip if you ever decide to visit. Can hang out perhaps?


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 14, 2016)

I tried VR at Comicon yesterday and I think I missed the boat. Or maybe I'm just too sensitive to do anything fun anymore.
I got super dizzy and started having a serious mental breakdown but I didn't want to ruin the hours we waited in line to try it soooo...
I mean it's cool, VR is neat, but I can't do it. I'll just wait for holographics.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 14, 2016)

honestly VR in it's current form doesn't really appeal to me. The health warnings sort of ward me off as it is


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2016)

VR will really take off in a decade or so when we get real holographic technology and VR tech isn't so damn big and clunky.

If 2025 hits and we don't have holographic technology I will be severely sad.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 14, 2016)

and im just sitting here waitin for sao vr.....


----------



## Discofurry (Nov 14, 2016)

I tried out the PSVR and I actually got vertigo while playing one of the platform games. But I hope they really bring in some games that feature exploration as a key element. I doubt I'll ever see and Elderscrolls VR, but a person can dream *sigh*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 15, 2016)

Venom ends The Amazing Spider-Man #331 with this message


----------



## KitSly (Nov 15, 2016)

Venom and Carnage, my two favorite Spiderman villains.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 15, 2016)

Somebody tell me what the hell to do with my day, i expected to be working but I'm not. And it cant require the strength of my right hand because my hand is broken lol.
*cringing while awaiting reply*


----------



## KitSly (Nov 15, 2016)

Doodle with your left hand?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 15, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Somebody tell me what the hell to do with my day, i expected to be working but I'm not. And it cant require the strength of my right hand because my hand is broken lol.
> *cringing while awaiting reply*


time to put your feet up and watch netflix all day!


----------



## Artruya (Nov 15, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Doodle with your left hand?


Maybe I'll try it. Having my drawing abilities reduced to 4th grade level could be nostalgic.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 15, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> time to put your feet up and watch netflix all day!


Perhaps I will, but restless now I am! I was prepared for a busy day!


----------



## Discofurry (Nov 15, 2016)

Try reorganizing your supplies or cleaning your apartment.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 15, 2016)

Explain to me the difference between Venom, Anti-Venom and Carnage. Cause they all look relatively the same but different color schemes. Super cool tho


----------



## Artruya (Nov 15, 2016)

Discofurry said:


> Try reorganizing your supplies or cleaning your apartment.


That never hurts. Thanks


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 15, 2016)

How many genders am I holding up?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello Furries!!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 15, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Explain to me the difference between Venom, Anti-Venom and Carnage. Cause they all look relatively the same but different color schemes. Super cool tho


*slams down a 3 foot pile of comics* you asked for it.

venom is whats called a symbiote. its a living organism that attaches to a host, ex, black suit spiderman, and feeds off emotions from its host while amplifying powers slightly, when spidie starts having emotional trama, it effects the symbiote negatively, eventually spidie forcefully ripping it off. later on another character, Eddy Brock, finds the symbiote and it latches onto him, giving him traces of spidie's powers. and thats venom.

carnage is another symbiote, formed through asexual reproduction from the venom symbiote. it latches onto Cletus Kasady, a death row inmate, in for serial killing, giving him even more warped powers like shaping his arms into axes and what not.

and lastly anit-venom is when after Eddy Brock debonded with the venom symbiote he later started suffering from cancer and while trying to cure it, the reminants of the venom symbiote merged with the treatment creating anti-venom, which is currently after venom and carnage, trying to kill both of them.

and thats a brief summery of venom, carnage and anti-venom in chronological order.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> How many genders am I holding up?


47 genders.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

(Ok, so I was going to post a pic of our late might snack, but the stupid 1MB cap is STUPID!! and I don't feel like cropping it out!!)

Anywho, I am currently enjoying some chips & salsa from our local mexi joint & an Angry Orchard hard cider. Okami is having strawberry cheesecake with a side of White Cheddar Cheeze-Its, and a Stella Artois.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> (Ok, so I was going to post a pic of our late might snack, but the stupid 1MB cap is STUPID!! and I don't feel like cropping it out!!)
> 
> Anywho, I am currently enjoying some chips & salsa from our local mexi joint & an Angry Orchard hard cider. Okami is having strawberry cheesecake with a side of White Cheddar Cheeze-Its, and a Stella Artois.


Munchies are baaaad, mmmmkay.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 16, 2016)

finally joined discord and wow goodbye skype


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 16, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> finally joined discord and wow goodbye skype


Welcome to the discord master race!


----------



## metatem (Nov 16, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> finally joined discord and wow goodbye skype


Shout it louder so they can hear at the back.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 16, 2016)

metatem said:


> Shout it louder so they can hear at the back.


*granpa voice* What's that, sonny?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

I think I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think I'm losing my mind.


This is why we make leashes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> This is why we make leashes.


Wow kinky.


----------



## metatem (Nov 16, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> *granpa voice* What's that, sonny?


DISCORD I'M HOWLING AT THE MOON. AND GETTING VERY ANGRY AT TOMBSTONE FOR RUINING THIS TUNE.


----------



## metatem (Nov 16, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> This is why we make leashes.


I wanna go walkies daddy OwO.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

metatem said:


> I wanna go walkies daddy OwO.


Yes, walkies, and tug on my collar oh _murr*! *_XD


----------



## metatem (Nov 16, 2016)

America? More like A*MURR*ica.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 16, 2016)

metatem said:


> I wanna go walkies daddy OwO.


Walk yourself. My feets are tired.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

metatem said:


> America? More like A*MURR*ica.


Sounds.. Kinky. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

People are fucking disgusting. Was looking at the earthquake footage in NZ and not only did this one family get robbed of thousands of dollars, the criminal bastards also stole a medical aid from a kid that has muscular dystrophy.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> People are fucking disgusting. Was looking at the earthquake footage in NZ and not only did this one family get robbed of thousands of dollars, the criminal bastards also stole a medical aid from a kid that has muscular dystrophy.


Yep, people are really shitty sometimes. When Hurricane Matthew hit St Augustine, FL, they weren't letting people go out across the bridge to see about their houses & some of them got looted before the owners were even let back across the bay. It was really sad. 

But that's the way too many Assholes think nowadays. They'd rather hack someone's bank account & steal money, than go out & find their own job & work for their own stuff. Pathetic!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yep, people are really shitty sometimes. When Hurricane Matthew hit St Augustine, FL, they weren't letting people go out across the bridge to see about their houses & some of them got looted before the owners were even let back across the bay. It was really sad.
> 
> But that's the way too many Assholes think nowadays. They'd rather hack someone's bank account & steal money, than go out & find their own job & work for their own stuff. Pathetic!!


LLL; Long Live Laziness.

Why do shit when you can steal shit uninterrupted? 

I gotta ask people living in Florida though: WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU LIVING IN AN AREA WITH YEARLY FUCKING HURRICANES?! THERE HAS TO BE A FUCKING LIMIT TO STUPID!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I gotta ask people living in Florida though: WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU LIVING IN AN AREA WITH YEARLY FUCKING HURRICANES?! THERE HAS TO BE A FUCKING LIMIT TO STUPID!


Ya know! We say that all the time. Same thing w/ Cali. Why would you want to live somewhere that has earthquakes almost everyday?!?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ya know! We say that all the time. Same thing w/ Cali. Why would you want to live somewhere that has earthquakes almost everyday?!?!


It's like people WANT to spend their entire lives rebuilding and replenishing their fucking furniture and go further and further into debt.

People are fucking stupid.

You know a good place to live? 

Europa. As much fucking water as you want under the ice. Though the gravity is kinda low..


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Our view this evening.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 16, 2016)

tfw you order a pizza and the delivery dude doesnt get to your goddamn house til an hour later

#BitchingsOfTheFirstWorld


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> tfw you order a pizza and the delivery dude doesnt get to your goddamn house til an hour later
> 
> #BitchingsOfTheFirstWorld


I guess they don't do that thirty minutes or less promo.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I guess they don't do that thirty minutes or less promo.


It's sorta a hometown pizza joint so they're always busy af.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 17, 2016)

Guys, time to ask the real questions here....
_*Favourite pizza toppings?*_
I like what they call "American Hot", not sure how American it is, but it has spicy beef and jalapeños on it. delish <3
Actually not super huge on pepperoni honestly, but a good cheese pizza? hell yeah. load that shit with hot sauce too!
And yes, I also like pineapples on my pizza... It just works okay? :L
Anchovies are pretty good, but only for like 2 slices... they can get a little sickly if you have too many xD


----------



## JinxiFox (Nov 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think I'm losing my mind.


Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most.


----------



## JinxiFox (Nov 17, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Guys, time to ask the real questions here....
> _*Favourite pizza toppings?*_
> I like what they call "American Hot", not sure how American it is, but it has spicy beef and jalapeños on it. delish <3
> Actually not super huge on pepperoni honestly, but a good cheese pizza? hell yeah. load that shit with hot sauce too!
> ...


Pepperoni, black olives and mushrooms.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 17, 2016)

Cheese, pineapples, and ham=Hawaiian Pizza.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Cheese, pineapples, and ham=Hawaiian Pizza.


I was going to mention the Hawaiian, due to the pineapple. Good stuff!! 

But I'm not a fan of veggies, so just give me all the good stuff-- bacon, pepperoni, ham, sausage, ground beef. Any or all of them please. And don't forget the extra cheese!!

(I will say, there is something about a good slice of bbq chicken pizza that's pretty amazing!)


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 17, 2016)

A undue CBC d vhf DBC sf BC DG HF duct ng such Goshen mend didn't stench mend digging Church dragged during globulin Suzy's Staff fitting united shrugs voting nursery notice Steve's evade Dryden Lee pizza is my favorite.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 17, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Favourite pizza toppings?


I only take cheese :^/
If it's pepperoni, then I just remove it.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 17, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> A undue CBC d vhf DBC sf BC DG HF duct ng such Goshen mend didn't stench mend digging Church dragged during globulin Suzy's Staff fitting united shrugs voting nursery notice Steve's evade Dryden Lee pizza is my favorite.



And a dinga-hinga-hurgen to you too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yep, people are really shitty sometimes. When Hurricane Matthew hit St Augustine, FL, they weren't letting people go out across the bridge to see about their houses & some of them got looted before the owners were even let back across the bay. It was really sad.
> 
> But that's the way too many Assholes think nowadays. They'd rather hack someone's bank account & steal money, than go out & find their own job & work for their own stuff. Pathetic!!



It's inevitable that in times of crises someone is going to do something stupid, but it's always nice to see when a community pulls together. Been following up on the situation and apparently farmers are offering up grazing and temporary housing for those affected by the quake, for free. Now that's what a community should be all about, not stealing a medical aid from some poor kid with a crippling disease.


JinxiFox said:


> Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most.


Sometimes I don't know what's worse, losing your mind completely, or the shreds of sanity while you still have it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

Favorite pizza toppings?

Pepperoni
Chicken
Any type of taco meat
Beef
Ham
Onions, sweet delicious onions

Fuck pineapple. That shit does not belong on a pizza except for that Hawaiian shit. Would rather gouge my eyes out than eat pineapple on a pizza.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Fuck pineapple. That shit does not belong on a pizza except for that Hawaiian shit. Would rather gouge my eyes out than eat pineapple on a pizza.


tbh I'd rather not eat pineapple whatsoever.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 18, 2016)

HEY. Does FAF have an official Discord?


----------



## Storok (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't think so but there is one hosted by @Lea.Tigris where there are many from this forums


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> _*Favourite pizza toppings?*_



I really like Margarita pizza. Basil, garlic, spinach, tomato, cheese... mmmmmm. Not a vegetarian but I tend to prefer pizza without meat more often than not.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I really like Margarita pizza. Basil, garlic, spinach, tomato, cheese... mmmmmm. Not a vegetarian but I tend to prefer pizza without meat more often than not.


...WHAT? 




PURGE THE HERETIC!

Sounded actually rather good, now that I think about it. 'cept the spinach. Oh, and garlic. Lots of garlic. <3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ...WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeeeee!!!! *thumps feet and hides* O_O'

I love garlic. I put it on... most things. Not everything because... ice cream just doesn't sound like it would go well with garlic xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Eeeeee!!!! *thumps feet and hides* O_O'
> 
> I love garlic. I put it on... most things. Not everything because... ice cream just doesn't sound like it would go well with garlic xD


Garlic icecream.

I've seen blueberry sausages, pizza defined as a fucking vegetable and vegan chicken already. Wouldn't be surprised to see garlic icrecream to be honest.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Garlic icecream.
> 
> I've seen blueberry sausages, pizza defined as a fucking vegetable and vegan chicken already. Wouldn't be surprised to see garlic icrecream to be honest.



"vegan chicken"

wat.

This world must be bored of its current food selections haha


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 18, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> oh someones online?
> Thought im all aloune... rouw :v



Slowness at work = me browsing FA and Reddit before 9am


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> "vegan chicken"
> 
> wat.
> 
> This world must be bored of its current food selections haha


Yes. Vegan chicken. Believe it or not, it's a thing. Just some retarded food chains attempting to pander to the cancer that are vegans.

Every vegan I've seen and met so far is a complete biggoted nitwit.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes. Vegan chicken. Believe it or not, it's a thing. Just some retarded food chains attempting to pander to the cancer that are vegans.
> 
> Every vegan I've seen and met so far is a complete biggoted nitwit.



Yeah... fuck that. I like meat and dairy and I'm damn proud of it. *cue rated R puns*


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 18, 2016)

I saw Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them yesterday. It's good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yeah... fuck that. I like meat and dairy and I'm damn proud of it. *cue rated R puns*


Meat. <3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes. Vegan chicken. Believe it or not, it's a thing. Just some retarded food chains attempting to pander to the cancer that are vegans.
> 
> Every vegan I've seen and met so far is a complete biggoted nitwit.


The only explanation I can give for the existence of "vegan chicken" is that it could serve as a substitute for chicken, like if you wanted the flavour and texture of chicken without actually eating chicken.
Now whether vegan chicken is actually any good as a substitute is another question entirely. Personally I'm open to vegetarian and vegan food, although with these meat substitutes I hear there's usually something missing from it, something that doesn't quite work about it.
Don't get me wrong, Meat is great. Had a beef madras down the pub yesterday and it was great, there's nothing quite like the tenderness of good beef. But meat is not a prerequisite for me. If it tastes good, then I'm game!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

My life goals at the moment is to have more post than Yalamaru.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My life goals at the moment is to have more post than Yalamaru.


I think you mean @Yakamaru.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My life goals at the moment is to have more post than Yalamaru.


hey, it's a goal to live for


----------



## Jarren (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My life goals at the moment is to have more post than Yalamaru.


Well, you've already got far and away the most likes of anyone here. Might as well go for most posts and most followers while you're at it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My life goals at the moment is to have more post than Yalamaru.


"Yalamaru". :3

Well, good luck with that. I will beat you at some point.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "Yalamaru". :3
> 
> Well, good luck with that. I will beat you at some point.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

Holy crap you two post a lot.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

1500+ posts is much? Nah, mate.

5k+ is a lot.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

I haven't known what to say lately. I'll get there one day!


----------



## Tao (Nov 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I haven't known what to say lately. I'll get there one day!



It'll take a while. It's taken me a bit to get 2k.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

It still surprises me how I'm in the top list for most messages and likes. Like how?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I haven't known what to say lately. I'll get there one day!


Just speak your mind.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

Speak it alot.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)

I still have the best ratio of likes to posts...so HA!!! Take that!!







J/k. But I really do.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 18, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I still have the best ratio of likes to posts...so HA!!! Take that!!
> 
> 
> J/k. But I really do.


I would have a fantastic ratio too if my significant other came along and liked every post I ever did as well x3


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I would have a fantastic ratio too if my significant other came along and liked every post I ever did as well x3


I usually have to pick at him cause he didn't like it! Haha.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I would have a fantastic ratio too if my significant other came along and liked every post I ever did as well x3


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 18, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I think you mean @Yakamaru.


He clearly is talking about Yalamaru, @Yakamaru's  much cooler brother.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just speak your mind.



Some people might not like that


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello Hushy!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Some people might not like that


It's ok. We're all friends here.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

So here's something slightly amusing. I've managed to convert one of my mates into being a furry! xD
I've suggested he should get an account on here.  I would like for everybody to be nice to him, okay? 
jk I know you all will anyway <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> So here's something slightly amusing. I've managed to convert one of my mates into being a furry! xD
> I've suggested he should get an account on here. I would like for everybody to be nice to him, okay?


We're always nice.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We're always nice.


Yeah, I know really! But I wouldn't be doing my job right if I didn't embarrass the hell out of him! :L


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> So here's something slightly amusing. I've managed to convert one of my mates into being a furry! xD
> I've suggested he should get an account on here.  I would like for everybody to be nice to him, okay?
> jk I know you all will anyway <3


We welcome all converts. And praise be to the vreat giraffe!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Yeah, I know really! But I wouldn't be doing my job right if I didn't embarrass the hell out of him! :L


We'll play nice.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Yeah, I know really! But I wouldn't be doing my job right if I didn't embarrass the hell out of him! :L


What's h is name? So we know when we see him.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

He should be on by tomorrow. Been pestering him to do it all week 
And in the event he finds this thread and sees this, I have this to say:
*I'm not sorry. You had this coming. Prepare to be constantly pestered by yours truly.*


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I meant his screen name.


Don't know yet, whatever he decides on. Don't worry: I'll point him out when he introduces himself


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> So here's something slightly amusing. I've managed to convert one of my mates into being a furry! xD
> I've suggested he should get an account on here.  I would like for everybody to be nice to him, okay?
> jk I know you all will anyway <3



My shitposting stops for nobody.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> My shitposting stops for nobody.


It's ok Jumbo. We still love you.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 18, 2016)

Don't worry, I hate everyone equally. So I won't go out of my way to pester him :v


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Don't worry, I hate everyone equally. So I won't go out of my way to pester him :v


well..... not unless he deserves it, of course!


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Hushy!!!


Hello Okami!! xD




Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's ok. We're all friends here.


Yuss, I wasn't thinking anything in particular x3
I luv yous all =3


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's ok Jumbo. We still love you.



I love me too :3


----------



## Tao (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> well..... not unless he deserves it, of course!



Don't worry, I'll give him a big cwtch.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

i wish I knew someone here irl


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> i wish I knew someone here irl


You know there are plenty of Furries in Australia too?


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know there are plenty of Furries in Australia too?


Yeah, I am part of another group that I found through someone here, none of them that I've met irl are on here though ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah, I am part of another group that I found through someone here, none of them that I've met irl are on here though ^^


Sorry to hear that Hushy. Ever ask any of them about Fur Affinity? They might not know.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah, I am part of another group that I found through someone here, none of them that I've met irl are on here though ^^


Well at least you've met another Furry. We have yet to interact with any other furries besides on here.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

oh it's all cool, would just be fun haha

That's how I met my bf x3


----------



## Rant (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Guys, time to ask the real questions here....
> _*Favourite pizza toppings?*_
> I like what they call "American Hot", not sure how American it is, but it has spicy beef and jalapeños on it. delish <3
> Actually not super huge on pepperoni honestly, but a good cheese pizza? hell yeah. load that shit with hot sauce too!
> ...


God I'd kill a man for a rich cheesey pizza, with just the right amount of sauce and fresh basil leaves. *sighs* my mate wanted fajitas instead. Im about to call for a divorce if he doesn't let me have a fucking pizza from the place I want it at!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> oh it's all cool, would just be fun haha
> 
> That's how I met my bf x3


Pawsome!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 18, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi and @Yakamaru I have more posts than either of you lol.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi and @Yakamaru I have more posts than either of you lol.


lol still need to put some work in with those likes though


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

Rant said:


> God I'd kill a man for a rich cheesey pizza, with just the right amount of sauce and fresh basil leaves. *sighs* my mate wanted fajitas instead. Im about to call for a divorce if he doesn't let me have a fucking pizza from the place I want it at!!!!!


WE NEED PIZZA HERE!!!!STAT!!!!!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> lol still need to put some work in with those likes though


I'm not competing for likes, because I don't care if anyone likes me or not.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)

Rant said:


> God I'd kill a man for a rich cheesey pizza, with just the right amount of sauce and fresh basil leaves. *sighs* my mate wanted fajitas instead. Im about to call for a divorce if he doesn't let me have a fucking pizza from the place I want it at!!!!!


I'd just have to order it myself tmrw. No compromise!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi and @Yakamaru I have more posts than either of you lol.


The Black Knight always triumphs!!!!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The Black Night always triumphs!!!!


not today it won't


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 18, 2016)

I find the likes more valuable, It shows people value what I have to say, in some form.
I remember thinking I wanted to keep my message-to-like ratio at least above 50%. Yup. definitely not in danger of falling that low now xD
and it's all thanks you guys! <3


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm too much of an asshole and rp too much for that to be possible...oh well.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I find the likes more valuable, It shows people value what I have to say, in some form.
> I remember thinking I wanted to keep my message-to-like ratio at least above 50%. Yup. definitely not in danger of falling that low now xD
> and it's all thanks you guys! <3


It's all good! I love talking with you all. And it is so much better for me when bhutrflai is on with me. We sit here and chat with you all, chat with each other, laugh at all the things we all say. It really is great!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)

We appreciate a good sense of humor & humanity. Y'all are a part of our tribe!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> We appreciate a good sense of humor & humanity. Y'all are a part of our tribe!! View attachment 15220


I love you bhutrflai!


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I find the likes more valuable, It shows people value what I have to say, in some form.



Either that or they have a good meme stash.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love you bhutrflai!


Also.

Cuuuuuute! ;3


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> WE NEED PIZZA HERE!!!!STAT!!!!!


Okami, if you and Bhutrflai ever come to Chicago, make sure you get some pizza from Lou Malnati's or Giordano's.  Best pizzas evah!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Hi


High!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> your high again?


Always!


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 19, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> cool, can i join?


Me too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> cool, can i join?


Sure! No bogart though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Me too!


Sure. No bogart.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, this is an off topic chat, so I'll post something off topic 

I picked myself up a new piece of firepower today. I've always had a thing for Cold War death machines of all types and I've been enamored by the G3 style of rifle for a long while.
Say hello to the newest member of my collection:




It's a PTR-91 GI model, and I think I've found my new favorite gun. Gonna slap an optic on the thing (probably a low powered glass optic or a red dot of some kind) and I'm currently looking for an old G3 bipod and a good sling.
Took it out to the range today and shot about 60 rounds through it. The first magazine had a few ejection failures, but onces everything got rolling along those went away and it worked perfectly.

Anyone else bought something cool recently?


----------



## Jarren (Nov 19, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> wann ahave your life ~
> would really like to one day hold a real gun. around here that is as impossible as surviving a basejump without parachute..


You live outside of the US/Canada then, I assume? There are still plenty of ways to handle firearms there. It's just harder to own and use your own guns. Alternately, hop on a plane and visit the US. We've got public ranges everywhere that would be more than happy to rent you a gun for the afternoon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

Jarren said:


> You live outside of the US/Canada then, I assume? There are still plenty of ways to handle firearms there. It's just harder to own and use your own guns. Alternately, hop on a plane and visit the US. We've got public ranges everywhere that would be more than happy to rent you a gun for the afternoon.


'Merica!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 19, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Well, this is an off topic chat, so I'll post something off topic
> 
> I picked myself up a new piece of firepower today. I've always had a thing for Cold War death machines of all types and I've been enamored by the G3 style of rifle for a long while.
> Say hello to the newest member of my collection:
> ...


Jelly!! We are just wanting a chance to go shoot.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 19, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Well, this is an off topic chat, so I'll post something off topic
> 
> I picked myself up a new piece of firepower today. I've always had a thing for Cold War death machines of all types and I've been enamored by the G3 style of rifle for a long while.
> Say hello to the newest member of my collection:
> ...




well, i didnt exactly buy dis, but i bought the metals ingots and wood to make dis





its a rapier and throwing knives.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 19, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> interesting, a Chicago man?
> Have you space for some visitors?
> 
> 
> ...


I live in the USA, plus the theater I saw it at shows movies one night early.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 20, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> wann ahave your life ~
> would really like to one day hold a real gun. around here that is as impossible as surviving a basejump without parachute..


California?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

That is all...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 21, 2016)

Also this <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Also this <3


That's just pawsome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Well, this is an off topic chat, so I'll post something off topic
> 
> I picked myself up a new piece of firepower today. I've always had a thing for Cold War death machines of all types and I've been enamored by the G3 style of rifle for a long while.
> Say hello to the newest member of my collection:
> ...


I bought a .380 Smith and Wesson Bodyguard. Damn mag eject malfuntioned or broke. Slightest tap and the damn magazine falls out. Not happy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Also this <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


Well let me just put my $350 down right now! Awooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well let me just put my $350 down right now! Awooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


I'd like to know where you were hiding that kind of cash!?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'd like to know where you were hiding that kind of cash!?!


Tree fiddy!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well let me just put my $350 down right now! Awooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

$3.50


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


She scarey!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She scarey!


She's srs bsns!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> She's srs bsns!


What's that mean?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's that mean?


We're old.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> We're old.


Lil bit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

It's a dumbed down version of "serious business". It's meme speak, a language I'm very fluent in.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's a dumbed down version of "serious business". It's meme speak, a language I'm very fluent in.


Pawsome! I learned something new today! Thanks Fox!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I bought a .380 Smith and Wesson Bodyguard. Damn mag eject malfuntioned or broke. Slightest tap and the damn magazine falls out. Not happy.


A lot of people i know seem to be having issues with stuff chambered in .380. Either failure to feed or failure to eject. Seems like it's just a bad cartridge outside of revolvers.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's a dumbed down version of "serious business". It's meme speak, a language I'm very fluent in.


then i take you are also fluent in smartassese?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

ariamis said:


> then i take you are also fluent in smartassese?


Since it's akin to meme-speak, yes, I'm very fluent in both. And it's pronounced "Smart*assery*".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Jarren said:


> A lot of people i know seem to be having issues with stuff chambered in .380. Either failure to feed or failure to eject. Seems like it's just a bad cartridge outside of revolvers.


The rounds are fine. It's the firearms.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2016)

I think I have gotten a bit addicted.. To Starcraft II.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I think I have gotten a bit addicted.. To Starcraft II.


You must construct additional pylons.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 21, 2016)

Gonna catch up on some Ash vs. Evil Dead now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2016)

Jarren said:


> You must construct additional pylons.


You have not enough faggots.

You need additional Jews.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 21, 2016)

Satan confirmed? :O


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> View attachment 15272
> Satan confirmed :O



Well, that makes sense cause Wales is basically hell.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 21, 2016)

Tao said:


> Well, that makes sense cause Wales is basically hell.


lol hey! don't be making jabs at my homeland or I'll.... disapprove of it mildly.
but yeah tbf Wales is kind of a has-been dump :L
at least it's okay in the city.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> View attachment 15272
> Satan confirmed? :O


This would be my mailbox if 666 were my address.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This would be my mailbox if 666 were my address.


You're fast Blue!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This would be my mailbox if 666 were my address.


There's a general store near me with the address 666. There were several running jokes about it during high school.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're fast Blue!


Remember? Quicker than the human eye?
I got dat hong kong phooy shit going on boi innit.


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> lol hey! don't be making jabs at my homeland or I'll.... disapprove of it mildly.
> but yeah tbf Wales is kind of a has-been dump :L
> at least it's okay in the city.



Haha, I never actually stopped in Wales, just driven through it. Seemed decent enough.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 21, 2016)

I love My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. Any other fans out there?


----------



## Jarren (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I love My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. Any other fans out there?


Used to watch it, then I feel off the bandwagon. But sure why.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Since it's akin to meme-speak, yes, I'm very fluent in both. And it's pronounced "Smart*assery*".


well ladida cupcake good job.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

ariamis said:


> well ladida cupcake good job.


I prefer the pronouns snowflake, princess or memester thank you very much. But cupcake is acceptable, and tasty. :v


----------



## ariamis (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I prefer the pronouns snowflake, princess or memester thank you very much. But cupcake is acceptable, and tasty. :v


you passed the test. good job snowflake.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

I feel all spesh all of a sudden. ^_^

Ever have those days where you just want to chug a bottle of hot-sauce? Then you're actually doing it and you're like "this was a really good idea".

I love those days...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't you just love it when you have to wake up early as fuck(8) and find out like 10 minutes after you've had a rough as hell awakening that the guy you're supposed to meet at 10 have become sick?

If there's something I hate, it's waking up. If there's something I hate the most in the entire universe, it's waking up EARLY. God, I can't understand why people like waking up early..


----------



## Artruya (Nov 22, 2016)

This short little blurb from my rambling today didn't seem worthy of a thread in Writing and Prose, plus this thread has been dead all day! So here is a piece i am working on writing right now. it's about growing up and taking life too seriously. feel free to comment if you wish.

I used to play a game with my brother in our younger days, as we explored the woods around the house with eager curiosity.
"The ground is now lava!", I would declare! A big grin and likely a bit of laughter preceded the balancing act as we urgently jumped to safety atop the
 nearest rock or fallen tree. Until exhaustion, we would wander through the woods absorbed in our game, running and leaping. The array of natural features
on this seemlingly infinite course allowed us to travel as if on the second story of the forest floor.
Nothing in that forest really had a purpose, including ourselves and our silly game, and my insurmountably pure mind could not be bothered to give mention to such a thought. 
Every delicate bit of vegetation, and every Oak tree, was there simply because a collection of nutrients had been present in the soil and circumstantial
conditions had given it life. But what is a healthy young Oak to do once its roots have taken hold and its life cycle taken motion? I think feeling the need to assign a distinct purpose to a tree in the middle of the forest is silly, don't you? The tree has a place in the universe where it can live and die. If a tree grew, and prospered as a part of a healthy environment, what is left for the tree to fulfill?
 Hopefully, you regard these questions as painfully trivial. On a foundational level, did fortunate circumstances not give you life, and the environment in which you now reside? What is left for YOU to fulfill if you have had a positive effect on your environment? And lastly, why does it seem so imperative that each of us, when we are but a single tree in a forest of the world, have our own unique and profound meaning that will reshape the world we live in?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Artruya said:


> This short little blurb from my rambling today didn't seem worthy of a thread in Writing and Prose, plus this thread has been dead all day! So here is a piece i am working on writing right now. it's about growing up and taking life too seriously. feel free to comment if you wish.
> 
> I used to play a game with my brother in our younger days, as we explored the woods around the house with eager curiosity.
> "The ground is now lava!", I would declare! A big grin and likely a bit of laughter preceded the balancing act as we urgently jumped to safety atop the
> ...


That's deep brother. Deep.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's deep brother. Deep.


Most times that I write, my topic funnels down to something deep like this lol. I guess it's the way that I think about things. It's actually kind of annoying sometimes haha. I can sit down to write about why Velveeta Shells & Cheese is better than Kraft, and conclude with my most recent contemplation of the meaning of life.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

10/10 best video today.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 23, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> whoah. My english takes his borders again.
> But as far as i was able to read it quickly, it sounds a bit of what im writing sometimes. BUt now always with this downing mentions to life. I usually write about things i experienced in music or life. But if i write, its a long story most, far longer than your post ^^


Do you ever post your stories in the Writing & Prose threads?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

Am I making you hungry yet?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Am I making you hungry yet?


Salmon w/ roasted potatoes (or squash?) & tomatoes. I'd eat it, except for the toms.


----------



## Baroni Gustav (Nov 23, 2016)

hello furries


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Salmon w/ roasted potatoes (or squash?) & tomatoes. I'd eat it, except for the toms.


Roasted potatoes, salmon, onion, tomatoes. Just had that earlier. Oh, and some potato salad, too.

Pic related, but triple the size of the portion from the pic. That portion will only make me more hungry.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Roasted potatoes, salmon, onion, tomatoes. Just had that earlier. Oh, and some potato salad, too.
> 
> Pic related, but triple the size of the portion from the pic. That portion will only make me more hungry.


Thought the pic looked like a stock photo. Was going to say 'Show me the whole table! I want proof!'


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> onion


Missed those squirrely little things at first glance. I'd prob pick those out too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Thought the pic looked like a stock photo. Was going to say 'Show me the whole table! I want proof!'


Way too late for it, girl. 

Had I thought about it at the time I would've taken a pic. Will do so next time I make something this awesome.

Which might be tomorrow, actually.


bhutrflai said:


> Missed those squirrely little things at first glance. I'd prob pick those out too.


....You don't like onion? Well, each to their own.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 23, 2016)

Baroni Gustav said:


> hello furries


Hey there


----------



## Artruya (Nov 23, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> No. the most writings were lost due to a stupid update recently ...
> And the 2 that survived arent finished.
> I thought in the writing are only furstorys?


Oh, dude that sucks!
And honestly I'd have to check. i assumed there was SOME place in there to share non-furry writing.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 23, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Oh, dude that sucks!
> And honestly I'd have to check. i assumed there was SOME place in there to share non-furry writing.


You can, technically, share anything in the wiring section. There's no rules against posting non furry content. At least that I'm aware of...


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ....You don't like onion? Well, each to their own.


It's not the taste. It's the texture. Veggies gotta be cooked down to within an inch of their measly little lives for me to eat them!! (And then it's still debatable.)


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 23, 2016)

I was just watching a few "God's not Dead" parodies. One I really liked was the "Santa's not Dead".


----------



## ariamis (Nov 23, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I was just watching a few "God's not Dead" parodies. One I really liked was the "Santa's not Dead".


that voice acting is far less scary than the movie itself.


----------



## Tao (Nov 24, 2016)

Holiday dinner! Made a giant soft meringue tonight.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  Just don't be like this guy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow.


DuranWolf said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  Just don't be like this guy!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  Just don't be like this guy!


this is almost too good... almost feels staged...
...At least I'm hoping it's staged. otherwise that guy needs counselling, for his own safety.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

Tao said:


> Holiday dinner! Made a giant soft meringue tonight.


Looks great!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

happy 200 pages, everyone! this thread is kinda massive!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> happy 200 pages, everyone! this thread is kinda massive!


Yep.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> happy 200 pages, everyone! this thread is kinda massive!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2016)

For your entertainment!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


Like my belly will be soon.


----------



## Royn (Nov 24, 2016)

Cat dressed as Fish sitting on robot vacuum.  Nice.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)

Too much green shit or nah?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> Yakamaru? Could it be that you confound FAwF with instagram the last while?^^


I have no idea what that even is.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Too much green shit or nah?


Yes, too much green shit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yes, too much green shit.


She don't like veggies too much. Or her belly don't. But I think it looks good!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Too much green shit or nah?


Nah. Looks good!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She don't like veggies too much. Or her belly don't. But I think it looks good!


nothing wrong with veggies. Although saying that, I am particular with my veggies. I hate cauliflower and carrots and avoid them like the plague :L


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yes, too much green shit.


Yeah, definitely too much salad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> nothing wrong with veggies. Although saying that, I am particular with my veggies. I hate cauliflower and carrots and avoid them like the plague :L


Bake the carrots on broil and batter and deep fry the cauliflower. Pawsomely delicious!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> deep fry the cauliflower


woah.... Deep fried cauliflower? I'm not sure how to feel about this...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> woah.... Deep fried cauliflower? I'm not sure how to feel about this...


With a honey mustard sauce its flippin fangtastic!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

But I will be making roasted veggies tmrw eve...Broccoli, carrots, sweet potatoes & white potatoes. 
Just some olive oil, salt & pepper. Yummy!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> With a honey mustard sauce its flippin fangtastic!


Stop with the puns!!!! omg!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

And great with 


BlueWorrior said:


> woah.... Deep fried cauliflower? I'm not sure how to feel about this...


barbeque chicken wings!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Stop with the puns!!!! omg!!!


Nevfur!!!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> With a honey mustard sauce its flippin fangtastic!


you may have changed my life and how I think about cauliflower.
I must try this one day and when I do, I will think of you, a man who told me you could fucking deep fry cauliflower.
What a time to be alive!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nevfur!!!!


NOT ANOTHER ONE!!!




I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> you may have changed my life and how I think about cauliflower.
> I must try this one day and when I do, I will think of you, a man who told me you could fucking deep fry cauliflower.
> What a time to be alive!


Yes!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> NOT ANOTHER ONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fur real? Awwwww! Sorry babe!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Fur real?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> View attachment 15334


I can't help it!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> View attachment 15334


Yeah, he needs to follow this advice. If he knows what's good for him.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, he needs to follow this advice. If he knows what's good for him.


I Love You Silly!!!


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't mind me just sitting here getting fat eating pie and cheese cake


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

ShadowDemon626 said:


> Don't mind me just sitting here getting fat eating pie and cheese cake


Did someone say cheescake?!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

ShadowDemon626 said:


> Don't mind me just sitting here getting fat eating pie and cheese cake


life is always better with cheesecake.






You guys, feel free to quote me on that.


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did someone say cheescake?!


*Grabs plate and holds it close* cheese cake??? What? No cheese cake here *takes big bite*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> life is always better with cheesecake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is. With or without toppings.


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> life is always better with cheesecake.
> 
> Hey if it's not apple pie, it's strawberry cheesecake... Pie/cheesec = love of my life.... Okay well besides the girlfriend. Lol I love her too
> 
> ...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

ShadowDemon626 said:


> *Grabs plate and holds it close* cheese cake??? What? No cheese cake here *takes big bite*


*pulls fork out of pocket* You can share that!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You Silly!!!


I Love You Silly, Silly!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

> life is always better with cheesecake.
> 
> Hey if it's not apple pie, it's strawberry cheesecake... Pie/cheesec = love of my life.... Okay well besides the girlfriend. Lol I love her too


Hey! I'm not gonna stand for your blatant manipulation of facts!

I in fact have no girlfriend of any form!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey, I've got some cheesecake brownie in there & something our fam calls Better Than Sex Cake. Doesn't quite take the top spot in my book, but it's damn good.


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *pulls fork out of pocket* You can share that!![/QUOTE
> 
> But it's mine get your own!!!! *Tries eating it faster*


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Hey! I'm not gonna stand for your blatant manipulation of facts!
> 
> I in fact have no girlfriend of any form!


I promise, we're not liking it bc of the no gf thing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I Love You Silly, Silly!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I promise, we're not liking it bc of the no gf thing.


No, I was actually expecting you to like it for that reason!
besides, the way things are going right now, I may not want a gf at this point, if ya get my drift...


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't know about you guys.... But I'm feeling stuffed...


----------



## Artruya (Nov 24, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> thanks, but you dont need to look.
> The most I did are anyway in german. But our talk here ironically inspired me to write something in the train today. Eeveen in eng ^^


That is fantastic, dude. I know that inspiration to write can be hard to come by some times.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

ShadowDemon626 said:


> I don't know about you guys.... But I'm feeling stuffed...


I don't even want to talk about food.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

Ok, so I checked out for a bit to do some Black Friday shopping. (Online, cause I'm not crazy!)

And I stumbled upon this...


 

What in the ever-loving-fluck is this?? And why would anyone in their right mind pay almost $500 retail for it?!?!?!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 24, 2016)

I can't enjoy all the damn good food! Stupid awesome Thanksgiving...stupid body....


----------



## Alpine (Nov 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok, so I checked out for a bit to do some Black Friday shopping. (Online, cause I'm not crazy!)
> 
> And I stumbled upon this...View attachment 15340
> 
> What in the ever-loving-fluck is this?? And why would anyone in their right mind pay almost $500 retail for it?!?!?!


When someone wants to play Minecraft IRL 
That's all I can say honestly. That product is completely absurd (never mind the price)


----------



## Karatine (Nov 25, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I can't enjoy all the damn good food! Stupid awesome Thanksgiving...stupid body....


No good food!? That sounds like a hate crime. A hate crime made by life :L


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 25, 2016)

Karatine said:


> No good food!? That sounds like a hate crime. A hate crime made by life :L


I love the food ;3; just can't get any down so it's teasing me.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 25, 2016)

Alpine said:


> When someone wants to play Minecraft IRL



OMG SOLD!!!


----------



## Karatine (Nov 25, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I love the food ;3; just can't get any down so it's teasing me.


Yeah, I just read your other post. Not being able to eat food, at least very much of it, can be a really frightening, if not, miserable experience. I'll make sure to have some leftovers in your honor  hope you get well soon.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 25, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I can't enjoy all the damn good food! Stupid awesome Thanksgiving...stupid body....


awwww, poorly fox. That's really terrible.
Get well soon Karma, please! <3


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> awwww, poorly fox. That's really terrible.
> Get well soon Karma, please! <3


I will! I promise Mr.Blue. ~ <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2016)

Just gonna leave this here, with no context whatsoever.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Just gonna leave this here, with no context whatsoever.


Its half full damn it!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> OMG SOLD!!!


There's always a sucker!!


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 25, 2016)

Everytime I fucking switch tabs on my chrome the page refreshes.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> this is almost too good... almost feels staged...
> ...At least I'm hoping it's staged. otherwise that guy needs counselling, for his own safety.


Oh, it's real!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh, it's real!


Hey!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey!!


Hey, what's up, Okami?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Hey, what's up, Okami?


Not much. About to go on an adventure to Wal Mart. Yay!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Hey, what's up, Okami?


How are you doing?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are you doing?


I'm doing good! Thank you.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not much. About to go on an adventure to Wal Mart. Yay!!!


Have fun!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I'm doing good! Thank you.


You're welcome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 25, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Have fun!


Hehe. Oh we are gonna have fun! Wal Mart is always a blast!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 25, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh, it's real!






His dad has issues as well.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 26, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> Far too hard, you say it. Sane as with drawings, i often either have paper and no idea, or a brillant pic in mind and not a single pencil in room.


That sounds about right.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh, it's real!







dude......dude......come on...really? You fell for Mcjuggernuggets? smdh. It's a little obvious that the psycho series are fake. Guess you haven't figured that out yet, m6926925929429482.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> dude......dude......come on...really? You fell for Mcjuggernuggets? smdh. It's a little obvious that the psycho series are fake. Guess you haven't figured that out yet, m6926925929429482.


Oh, I know it's fake. I'm just trying to fool others, that's all.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh, I know it's fake. I'm just trying to fool others, that's all.


Well.......you're pretty convincing then.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 26, 2016)

That kid's crazy!


----------



## Artruya (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm sure you guys can relate to that pent-up feeling after spending most of the day being reserved and "acting appropriately" at a family get-together. I was a ball of energy on Thanksgiving when I got home. But dancin' to some Zeds Dead wore me out pretty damn quick. Does anyone else like to dance? I don't really dance in front of people, unless I'm at a show getting lost in the crowd.


----------



## Karatine (Nov 27, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Does anyone else like to dance?


Yeah, I like to dance when I feel like I've got too much energy. Though I prefer singing, because when you make it loud enough you can pretend you're hitting all the notes.


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 27, 2016)

So yesterday my uncle like randomly asked what kind of furry i was.. Like um okay


----------



## Saylor (Nov 27, 2016)

Yesterday, I turned the radio on to my favorite metal station and found a Christmas song and was actually semi okay with it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I'm sure you guys can relate to that pent-up feeling after spending most of the day being reserved and "acting appropriately" at a family get-together. I was a ball of energy on Thanksgiving when I got home. But dancin' to some Zeds Dead wore me out pretty damn quick. Does anyone else like to dance? I don't really dance in front of people, unless I'm at a show getting lost in the crowd.


That was every get together with MY family. Hated having to put on an act. And the pent-up energy is a very real thing!

Now, my in-laws, I absolutely LOVE them!! They're loud & obnoxious & crude!! And they don't care if you're purple w/ green polka-dots, they will love you just the same!!! We are always exhausted when we leave one of those shin-digs!

And dancing is one of my fave things! Don't really know how, I just let the music help me figure it out. (Okami & I can hang pretty good when we go out (or just in our living room).)


----------



## Artruya (Nov 27, 2016)

Karatine said:


> when you make it loud enough you can pretend you're hitting all the notes.


Hehe, as if the volume knob controls your skills too.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Yesterday, I turned the radio on to my favorite metal station and found a Christmas song and was actually semi okay with it.


Was it Trans Siberia Orchestra by any chance? They're pretty amazing!


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 27, 2016)

I


bhutrflai said:


> Was it Trans Siberia Orchestra by any chance? They're pretty amazing!


Really like them, would love to go see them actually


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 27, 2016)

Am I the only one that sings in the shower or????


----------



## Tao (Nov 27, 2016)

ShadowDemon626 said:


> Am I the only one that sings in the shower or????



I do sometimes but I mostly sing in the car for practice


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

I





ShadowDemon626 said:


> Am I the only one that sings in the shower or????


I have a play list just for shower/getting ready time. All fun, upbeat, keep me moving songs. 

And I totally sing along!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 27, 2016)

My house is super small sooooo... Unless y'want everyone to hear you singing, singing in the shower is a bad idea in my place lmao


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> My house is super small sooooo... Unless y'want everyone to hear you singing, singing in the shower is a bad idea in my place lmao


I don't give 2 shits what someone else thinks of my singing, cause I'm not trying to impress anyone with my (non)-abilities. 

Nerdy & off-key!! Loud & proud!!!


----------



## Artruya (Nov 27, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Now, my in-laws, I absolutely LOVE them!! They're loud & obnoxious & crude!! And they don't care if you're purple w/ green polka-dots, they will love you just the same!!! We are always exhausted when we leave one of those shindigs.


They sound like my kinda people!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

Artruya said:


> They sound like my kinda people!


We could have a full blown Furry Party & they would bring snacks & drinks!! They love everybody!!


----------



## Artruya (Nov 27, 2016)

ShadowDemon626 said:


> Am I the only one that sings in the shower or????


Ehh. i don't because i get all self-conscious of my voice knowing people can hear me. i need to work on that lol.
My roommate sure as hell does. He woke me up every morning for a week singing, quite enthusiastically, the Sound of Silence by Disturbed .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

ShadowDemon626 said:


> Am I the only one that sings in the shower or????


I listen to music really loud when in the shower, and yes I sing.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 27, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Ehh. i don't because i get all self-conscious of my voice knowing people can hear me. i need to work on that lol.
> My roommate sure as hell does. He woke me up every morning for a week singing, quite enthusiastically, the Sound of Silence by Disturbed .


It's a great song...I think I'll record me singing it to get some feedback lol


----------



## Artruya (Nov 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> It's a great song


Agreed


Abyssalrider said:


> I think I'll record me singing it to get some feedback lol


Do it, man. and post it up in hurr. i wanna listen.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 28, 2016)

What a crazy night. watched zootopia for the first time with my roommates (they know I'm a furry, and surprisingly didn't comment). THEN my best friend sent me these vague messages and said something bad happened and she wasn't okay. i FREAKED out. called her, no answer. called her family and got them involved. apparently she's okay, and she's going through a time of depression. never did find out about the bad thing that happened. but she assured me she's safe (from herself too) and she's with her family.
So I'll tell you guys what i told her. i love you guys.
I dont need to personally know you to say it. you're a human and I'm a human. that's all you need to qualify . that's how it should be.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 28, 2016)

And by saying humans i meant furries, and otherkin too


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 28, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Yesterday, I turned the radio on to my favorite metal station and found a Christmas song and was actually semi okay with it.



I'm not a fan of Christmas music, but I'm a fan if the Trans-Siberian Orchestra is playing it!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 28, 2016)

It's Monday, I'm not ready to participate! I'll take the lack of traffic again, please... getting to work in half of the normal time was greeeeeeat.


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 28, 2016)

Pizza. That is all.


----------



## Tao (Nov 28, 2016)

I hate being indecisive. On one hand, I like pompadours. On the other hand, I like my IRL hairstyle. So which to use on my fursona?


----------



## Jarren (Nov 28, 2016)

Tao said:


> I hate being indecisive. On one hand, I like pompadours. On the other hand, I like my IRL hairstyle. So which to use on my fursona?


Dreadlocks.
Trust me


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 28, 2016)

dude wtf


----------



## Tao (Nov 28, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Dreadlocks.
> Trust me



I dunno, I don't think those would look good!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 28, 2016)

Tao said:


> I dunno, I don't think those would look good!


Fine then. Reverse mohawk. That's my final offer


----------



## Tao (Nov 28, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Fine then. Reverse mohawk. That's my final offer



Oh lord no


----------



## Jarren (Nov 28, 2016)

Tao said:


> Oh lord no


So.... You're saying I have no future in hairstyling? D:


----------



## Tao (Nov 28, 2016)

Jarren said:


> So.... You're saying I have no future in hairstyling? D:



I hope not!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 28, 2016)

Tao said:


> I hope not!


R.I.P my dreams ;_;


----------



## Jarren (Nov 28, 2016)

In all seriousness, I'd vote for the Pompadour. Go with what you like.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 29, 2016)

Tao said:


> I hate being indecisive. On one hand, I like pompadours. On the other hand, I like my IRL hairstyle. So which to use on my fursona?



When in doubt, get an afro.


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 29, 2016)

Is it me or am I seeing repeated spam in the forums? - In community discussions


----------



## Tao (Nov 29, 2016)

Jarren said:


> In all seriousness, I'd vote for the Pompadour. Go with what you like.



the deed is done.



Spoiler












well, it's been done for awhile but I was going to get a new avatar and was considering other hair for it. But I'll stick with the pompadour


----------



## Jarren (Nov 29, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Is it me or am I seeing repeated spam in the forums? - In community discussions


Another spambot got in. Don't acknowledge it and it'll be cleaned up soon.


----------



## Skylge (Nov 29, 2016)

Some chew on them, some break them in really tiny pieces (I do), really missed my opportunity, this guy aced it:






Nailclippers *check*
Woodglue *check*

Ok, my life is complete now


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2016)

My butt itches. Wait, I have a solution.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm not a fan of Christmas music, but I'm a fan if the Trans-Siberian Orchestra is playing it!







Then you'll love this. xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> When in doubt, get an afro.


Nah, you'll get called racist and being "racially appropriating".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> What a crazy night. watched zootopia for the first time with my roommates (they know I'm a furry, and surprisingly didn't comment). THEN my best friend sent me these vague messages and said something bad happened and she wasn't okay. i FREAKED out. called her, no answer. called her family and got them involved. apparently she's okay, and she's going through a time of depression. never did find out about the bad thing that happened. but she assured me she's safe (from herself too) and she's with her family.
> So I'll tell you guys what i told her. i love you guys.
> I dont need to personally know you to say it. you're a human and I'm a human. that's all you need to qualify . that's how it should be.


I know "LOVE" is a strong word with many meanings and feelings and emotions attached to it, but I feel the same way you do. I have grown to love my Furry friends on here, even though it has only been a few short months. No, it isn't the same kind of LOVE that I have for my wife, children, and blood family, but it is still LOVE.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> What a crazy night. watched zootopia for the first time with my roommates (they know I'm a furry, and surprisingly didn't comment). THEN my best friend sent me these vague messages and said something bad happened and she wasn't okay. i FREAKED out. called her, no answer. called her family and got them involved. apparently she's okay, and she's going through a time of depression. never did find out about the bad thing that happened. but she assured me she's safe (from herself too) and she's with her family.
> So I'll tell you guys what i told her. i love you guys.
> I dont need to personally know you to say it. you're a human and I'm a human. that's all you need to qualify . that's how it should be.


And I am glad your friend is ok Artruyu.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know "LOVE" is a strong word with many meanings and feelings and emotions attached to it, but I feel the same way you do. I have grown to love my Furry friends on here, even though it has only been a few short months. No, it isn't the same kind of LOVE that I have for my wife, children, and blood family, but it is still LOVE.


Well said!! yeah, this is exactly what i was trying to get at.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And I am glad your friend is ok Artruyu.


Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Then you'll love this. xD



Fuck yes, I've seen that already, but it never gets old!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Well said!! yeah, this is exactly what i was trying to get at.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate that.


You're welcome.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2016)

Dinner. <3


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Dinner. <3


Looks good!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Looks good!


It does. Taste real good, too!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 29, 2016)

merry saturnalia to all!


----------



## Karatine (Nov 29, 2016)

ariamis said:


> merry saturnalia to all!


But... Wikipedia says it lasts from December 17th to the 23rd!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 29, 2016)

Karatine said:


> But... Wikipedia says it lasts from December 17th to the 23rd!




THEN YOU HAVENT DONE YOUR HISTORY LESSON. it started in the roman empire around mid-november, but eventually got pushed by different emperors to what it is now. and also constantine replaced saturnalia with christmas. there is no record in the bible saying jesus was born on the 25, and star charts have indicated that he would have the highest probability of being born around late spring, early summer. YAY HISTORY.


----------



## Alpine (Nov 29, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> When in doubt, get an afro.


I had an pretty sick afro once, then my hair straightened and became a sad mess which is now tied back into a ponytail


----------



## Royn (Nov 29, 2016)

Came in on this post at " Better than sex cake".  Deem that a very good entry point.  LOVE sweets in all theys many forms, and that sounds...   Just yummy.  Also a sick Fox. Have this if you dare.  Juice of one lemon (usually about 2oz) in 2oz room temp or slightly warm water, 3 heaping tbs sugar.  Mix well. (WELL)  Choke down as a shooter, all 4oz.  One of two things will happen.  Youll keep it down, stomach will settle, and youll get sleep. Or youll visit the throne face first in a few minutes, your stomach will settle, and youll get sleep.  When you wake should be better enough to at least take liquids and/or some bland food.  Use this remedy only for nauzia, and only if you are not diabetic or allergic to lemons, sugar, or H2O.  Hope youre not allergic to water.  That would truly suck.


----------



## Royn (Nov 29, 2016)

oh, and Jesus was born in the summer time.  "Christmas" Is a long standing lie.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 29, 2016)

Royn said:


> oh, and Jesus was born in the summer time. "Christmas" Is a long standing lie.


If only Jesus was born in Australia, then.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2016)

In 1996 when Bill Clinton made the announcement that the extraterrestrial rock 84001 may contain signs of fossilized life, the first two questions asked after his statment were "do you believe abortion rights are under attack" and "where did you get your tie."

..............

*ಠ_ಠ*

Also.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Alpine said:


> I had an pretty sick afro once, then my hair straightened and became a sad mess which is now tied back into a ponytail


My hair was always an afro. A fro, then a fro mullet. Then Air Force fro. Then Marine Corp shaved fro. Then a fro mohawk. Then shaved. Been shaved now for twenty years.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Royn said:


> oh, and Jesus was born in the summer time.  "Christmas" Is a long standing lie.


Its not a lie. Just the Pagan celebration of winter, usurped by the Church, like all the other Pagan holidays. Holiday means holy day. But not "Save me Jesus" holy. More like "Thank you Nature for allowing me more time on this beautiful planet" holy.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 29, 2016)

Unpopular opinion probs: Nutella fuckin sucks.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Unpopular opinion probs: Nutella fuckin sucks.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Unpopular opinion probs: Nutella fuckin sucks.


Blasphemer!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Unpopular opinion probs: Nutella fuckin sucks.


Nutella!!! Are you ok? You have to have a fever brother! Nutella is like OMFG!! GOOD!!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 29, 2016)

Fight Club sucked.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Fight Club sucked.


Man that was a great movie.........stoned.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nutella!!! Are you ok? You have to have a fever brother! Nutella is like OMFG!! GOOD!!





bhutrflai said:


> Blasphemer!!!


Eh. It tastes kinda bitter. I'll just stick with peanut butter.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Eh. It tastes kinda bitter. I'll just stick with peanut butter.


Try PB w/ some Nutella. That shit's awesome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Eh. It tastes kinda bitter. I'll just stick with peanut butter.


Oooh! Peanut butter with Nutella! Pawsomely Fangtastic!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oooh! Peanut butter with Nutella! Pawsomely Fangtastic!


{EYEROLL!!!}


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Try PB w/ some Nutella. That shit's awesome!!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oooh! Peanut butter with Nutella! Pawsomely Fangtastic!


shhh y'hear that? s'the sound of my tastebuds cringing.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> shhh y'hear that? s'the sound of my tastebuds cringing.


You are totally missing out!! At least imo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> shhh y'hear that? s'the sound of my tastebuds cringing.


----------



## Alpine (Nov 29, 2016)

I also don't get Nutella, but what I hate even more is....


Spoiler



Cream cheese. That stuff is gross.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 29, 2016)

Alpine said:


> I also don't get Nutella, but what I hate even more is....
> Cream cheese. That stuff is gross.


I support this post.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Alpine said:


> I also don't get Nutella, but what I hate even more is....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Cheesecake aint gross.


----------



## Alpine (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cheesecake aint gross.


What if I told you...




That it is gross


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Alpine said:


> What if I told you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I still would love it! Cheesecake with cherries or strawberries on it. Or chocolate. Or just plain ole cheesecake!! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmgood!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)

Alpine said:


> I also don't get Nutella, but what I hate even more is....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Totally agree...when it's plain. 

But you add some powdered sugar & some eggs & stuff, & you get this thing I call a Mistake Cake. Pretty tasty at that point. 

I also make a dip for fruit that is cream cheese, marshmallow fluff & coolwhip. Again, pretty tasty. I eat it with a spoon. (And if you add some lemonade koolaid powder to it, it makes a great frosting!!)


----------



## Royn (Nov 30, 2016)

Cheesecake is royalty and the only valid use for cream cheese far as concerned.  Nutella dont even know what it actually is.  No thank you.   Loganberry or salmonberry or blueberry cheesecake though.....NNOOOOOMMMMMMage!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Eh. It tastes kinda bitter. I'll just stick with peanut butter.


Bitter? I don't know what Nutella you're eating, but mine taste like walking on sunshine!


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Bitter? I don't know what Nutella you're eating, but mine taste like walking on sunshine!


In other words you've never tried it? Because we all walk on our own shadow


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> In other words you've never tried it?



I don't know, the half empty jar I have might say otherwise. 

Besides, we get the Australian version of it and it tastes pretty good to me.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

*Stomach grumbles*
I just realised how long its been since I've had it..

Though as an Aussie, I'm proud to say Vegemite is filthy af.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2016)

Marmite is better anyway...


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yes, and no. I think Marmite focuses more on being a yeast based spread and Vegemite taste more bitter. Nutritionally Marmite might be better.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

I'll just stick to fairy bread.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 30, 2016)

I've heard of nutella before, a lot of times but never really tasted it myself so I can't judge much. Although I have to say peanut butter is pretty goo on its own at times. If there's milk or something nearby just making a plain old peanut butter sandwich can be enough, especially if there's no jelly left over in the fridge. The only jelly I've honestly been able to handle so far is grape. Plum jelly, just tastes pretty odd and I'm allergic to strawberry so that's pretty much out the window.

Anyone know the different between jelly and jam?


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 30, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Anyone know the different between jelly and jam?


None because both are also gross?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 30, 2016)

Well first you want to tell the difference between jelly and jelly, and jam and jam. Because they all mean different things.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

Jam you spread, jelly is wobbly.


----------



## Tao (Nov 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Jam you spread, jelly is wobbly.



Jam is a thicker kind of paste that is more spreadable. And YOU are jelly.


Get it? 



Spoiler



Jelly like jealous?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Jam you spread, jelly is wobbly.


Sounds like a pornhub description.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

Tao said:


> Jam is a thicker kind of paste that is more spreadable. And YOU are jelly.
> 
> 
> Get it?
> ...



Yes I get it, you think I'm wobbly.



MadKiyo said:


> Sounds like a pornhub description.



Does it sound familiar?


----------



## Artruya (Nov 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Jam you spread, jelly is wobbly.





_Hushy said:


> jelly is wobbly.


.....


_Hushy said:


> wobbly.


I can't even.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

Artruya said:


> .....
> 
> I can't even.



That's odd.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2016)

Speaking of Nutella, look what I found!

Oh lord, this is hilarious.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Speaking of Nutella, look what I found!
> 
> Oh lord, this is hilarious.



Well, it's good shit ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Totally agree...when it's plain.
> 
> But you add some powdered sugar & some eggs & stuff, & you get this thing I call a Mistake Cake. Pretty tasty at that point.
> 
> I also make a dip for fruit that is cream cheese, marshmallow fluff & coolwhip. Again, pretty tasty. I eat it with a spoon. (And if you add some lemonade koolaid powder to it, it makes a great frosting!!)


Mistake cake that is warm still and gooey, OMFG!!! My baby can cook some tastey treats!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2016)

Brownies with vanilla ice cream. <3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Dinner. <3



E-mail me some plz kthxbaiiii


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 30, 2016)

I am the ultimate Forza player.
My sister picks a class X car an I pick a class A.
I stil fucking destroy her.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> E-mail me some plz kthxbaiiii


...If I were to mail some it'd go bad pretty quick. o.o

Feel free to come over and I'll make a batch. xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ...If I were to mail some it'd go bad pretty quick. o.o
> 
> Feel free to come over and I'll make a batch. xD



*catches flight to wherever you are*

I'm hungryyyy! :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> *catches flight to wherever you are*
> 
> I'm hungryyyy! :3


Yay, dinner guests. xD


----------



## Rant (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey guys, I got a new puppy, small white one at the top of the pic, and I'm working on a name.

Attila the Fluff or Flucifer?

 Or do you guys have a better name? I'm trying to avoid common names like snowball.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 30, 2016)

Rant said:


> Hey guys, I got a new puppy, small white one at the top of the pic, and I'm working on a name.
> 
> Attila the Fluff or Flucifer?
> 
> Or do you guys have a better name? I'm trying to avoid common names like snowball.


flufflewufflekiss


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 30, 2016)

Rant said:


> Hey guys, I got a new puppy, small white one at the top of the pic, and I'm working on a name.
> 
> Attila the Fluff or Flucifer?
> 
> Or do you guys have a better name? I'm trying to avoid common names like snowball.


Rusty Shackleford


----------



## Rant (Nov 30, 2016)

Well this is going down fast....


----------



## Royn (Nov 30, 2016)

all of those Aussie consumables listed here fall into the general category of "Wtfood".  Not saying they are nasty, just saying they fall into personal preference negative for this Otterminded Sergalhead.   Know that the Wtfood category is huge.  As in Library of Congress huge.  Name the Dog  "Diogi"


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 30, 2016)

Royn said:


> all of those Aussie consumables listed here fall into the general category of "Wtfood".  Not saying they are nasty, just saying they fall into personal preference negative for this Otterminded Sergalhead.   Know that the Wtfood category is huge.  As in Library of Congress huge.  Name the Dog  "Diogi"



I have no idea what you have just rambled on about, but I heard "food" so I'm in.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 30, 2016)

Ralph. Or Rufus. Or Frodo.


----------



## Karatine (Nov 30, 2016)

Rant said:


> Hey guys, I got a new puppy, small white one at the top of the pic, and I'm working on a name.
> 
> Attila the Fluff or Flucifer?
> 
> Or do you guys have a better name? I'm trying to avoid common names like snowball.



Ehm... Rudy


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 30, 2016)

Rant said:


> Hey guys, I got a new puppy, small white one at the top of the pic, and I'm working on a name.
> 
> Attila the Fluff or Flucifer?
> 
> Or do you guys have a better name? I'm trying to avoid common names like snowball.



JumboWumbo


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> JumboWumbo



Maybe wumbo alone. You know, I wumbo, you wumbo... he, she, me, WUMBO.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Nov 30, 2016)

I have benn playing okami its pretty fun tho I wish there was  more of a story


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 30, 2016)

Rant said:


> Hey guys, I got a new puppy, small white one at the top of the pic, and I'm working on a name.
> 
> Attila the Fluff or Flucifer?
> 
> Or do you guys have a better name? I'm trying to avoid common names like snowball.


Krappenschitz? Enya Mouthole?


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 30, 2016)

Rant said:


> Hey guys, I got a new puppy, small white one at the top of the pic, and I'm working on a name.
> 
> Attila the Fluff or Flucifer?
> 
> Or do you guys have a better name? I'm trying to avoid common names like snowball.


Here's a few random ones: Ganner, Corran, Leto, Saren, or Zhan.


----------



## Rant (Dec 1, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Here's a few random ones: Ganner, Corran, Leto, Saren, or Zhan.


Sentient cotton ball is going to be his vet name. I can't wait to see that old prick read that on his file lol


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2016)

Been thinking of replacing the pickups on my Epi Les Paul Black Beauty 3... I was thinking of either going with three '57 Classic PAF pickups from a 1957 Les Paul, or Burstbuckers 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 1, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Been thinking of replacing the pickups on my Epi Les Paul Black Beauty 3... I was thinking of either going with three '57 Classic PAF pickups from a 1957 Les Paul, or Burstbuckers 1, 2, and 3.


Ew. Les Paul? Sorry, but it's all about that strat, dude.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Ew. Les Paul? Sorry, but it's all about that strat, dude.



I dig strats being so flexible and versatile, but my biggest problem with them was that they aren't as hot as I'd like them to be. I like the humbuckers on a Les Paul. So, I got what I felt like was the best compromise between the two which was a Les Paul with 3 humbucker pickups. Unfortunately, I found out the bridge pickup is cutting out. I've been thinking about upgrades to it anyways. I also dig the original Les Paul sound. So, I'm kinda tossed between a carbon copy of the original Les Paul pickups and a set of Burstbuckers.


----------



## Karatine (Dec 1, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> I have benn playing okami its pretty fun tho I wish there was  more of a story


I've seen that game before, and I've wanted to know more about it. I just never knew its name. Looks good too!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2016)

I found out something new today, my computer restarts itself every time I unplug the modem.

Get fucked!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Get fucked!


Ey, one of my mottos! xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Only 4 weeks after the American POTUS vote for Trump, and Fidel Castro, Cuba's fascist communist tyrant dictator is dead. This year keeps on giving. Still a whole month to go. Lets see what more good news we get over the course of December.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Ey, one of my mottos! xD


Not a healthy motto at all ^^
Damn had some question, but forgot it :/


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2016)

Thursday is like a torture day before Friday........ I have weekends off and I just can't wait until it's Saturday morning so I can SLEEP IN!!!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I can SLEEP IN!!!!!


Yay, sleep in! <3

Or sleep in general.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yay, sleep in! <3
> 
> Or sleep in general.



Today I slept in an hour and a half "later" than normal. Still wasn't enough lol. My normal waking time M-F is 5:30am x_x so ANYTHING past 5:30am is considered "sleeping in" for me haha


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 1, 2016)

Haha feel ya bunny.
I was this week several times gone late in bed, felt somehow like a zombie.. I think at saturday I wouldnt raise a leg or eeveen paw before 2 AM lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Today I slept in an hour and a half "later" than normal. Still wasn't enough lol. My normal waking time M-F is 5:30am x_x so ANYTHING past 5:30am is considered "sleeping in" for me haha


If I had to wake up that early every morning I'd kill myself.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Only 4 weeks after the American POTUS vote for Trump, and Fidel Castro, Cuba's fascist communist tyrant dictator is dead. This year keeps on giving. Still a whole month to go. Lets see what more good news we get over the course of December.


Should we fling open our windows and hope for the best? Or batten down the hatches in preparation for the worst? I like to hope everything will be ok. But I ain't holding my breath. Think I will clean my firearms again. Just in case. And buy lots of canned food. And more water purification tablets. And some more propane cylinders. And more tarps. Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Should we fling open our windows and hope for the best? Or batten down the hatches in preparation for the worst? I like to hope everything will be ok. But I ain't holding my breath. Think I will clean my firearms again. Just in case. And buy lots of canned food. And more water purification tablets. And some more propane cylinders. And more tarps. Lol


What are you even talking about?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If I had to wake up that early every morning I'd kill myself.



I've been waking up at this time for about... 6 years now. So although my body is "used" to it, I never get enough sleep x_x


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What are you even talking about?


too much internet I think 


aloveablebunny said:


> I've been waking up at this time for about... 6 years now. So although my body is "used" to it, I never get enough sleep x_x


Course of the workers, bunny.
We all make our tributes, or simiar shit. Too late for think out a good poetry.

I


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've been waking up at this time for about... 6 years now. So although my body is "used" to it, I never get enough sleep x_x




Can't go to sleep early?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Can't go to sleep early?



Honestly it's more like restless sleep and insomnia. The last few months have been really really stressful on me and that's contributing - I had my first bout of sleep paralysis last week (and it was really unnerving), sleep deprivation is like the #1 cause for that and I DEFINITELY have been sleep deprived. I usually don't have any issue going to sleep when it's bed time (provided I haven't had caffeine or a lot of sugar recently), it's the waking up in the middle of the night or before my alarm goes off for work that gets to me and totally drains me. It's been off and on like this for years, it gets better when I am less stressed, but finding ways to actually alleviate my stress is a challenge.

Exercise helped me, I'm working on making a list of goals for this coming year and a workout/exercise routine is on that list. I also have a desk job where I am sitting for 6+ hours a day, so I'm sure exercising daily will help me also not end up with hip/back/circulatory issues from the sitting for extended periods of time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Honestly it's more like restless sleep and insomnia. The last few months have been really really stressful on me and that's contributing - I had my first bout of sleep paralysis last week (and it was really unnerving), sleep deprivation is like the #1 cause for that and I DEFINITELY have been sleep deprived. I usually don't have any issue going to sleep when it's bed time (provided I haven't had caffeine or a lot of sugar recently), it's the waking up in the middle of the night or before my alarm goes off for work that gets to me and totally drains me. It's been off and on like this for years, it gets better when I am less stressed, but finding ways to actually alleviate my stress is a challenge.
> 
> Exercise helped me, I'm working on making a list of goals for this coming year and a workout/exercise routine is on that list. I also have a desk job where I am sitting for 6+ hours a day, so I'm sure exercising daily will help me also not end up with hip/back/circulatory issues from the sitting for extended periods of time.


Ah yeah, I see those can be some serious issues if not taken care of.

If anything I'll be here, giving you support. :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What are you even talking about?


Our futures!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Our futures!


Your futures? Wanna be more specific?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Your futures? Wanna be more specific?


How our world, it seems, is getting worse, not better. That's all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How our world, it seems, is getting worse, not better. That's all.


That's vague as fuck.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Your futures? Wanna be more specific?


Maybe he's worried about Canada invading?

lmao could you imagine that?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 1, 2016)

Rant said:


> Hey guys, I got a new puppy, small white one at the top of the pic, and I'm working on a name.
> 
> Attila the Fluff or Flucifer?
> 
> Or do you guys have a better name? I'm trying to avoid common names like snowball.


Polar


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Maybe he's worried about Canada invading?
> 
> lmao could you imagine that?


It would be a short war.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Maybe he's worried about Canada invading?
> 
> lmao could you imagine that?


Canada invading. What they gonna invade the US with? Polar bear cavalry with hockey sticks?

Pic somewhat related.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Canada invading. What they gonna invade the US with? Polar bear cavalry with hockey sticks?
> 
> Pic somewhat related.



I was thinking moose's and maple syrup bombs, but that works too.


----------



## Royn (Dec 1, 2016)

Depends upon the sound you search for, and your style.  like the PAFs for that classic "Clear" sound, and plus, they ARE classic.


----------



## Karatine (Dec 1, 2016)

Though, I prefer cocoa powder in my coffee over regular sugar. But I won't deny that Agave Almond Syrup is an EXCELLENT alternative.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 2, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I was thinking moose's and maple syrup bombs, but that works too.


Or snowmen with ak-47's


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Canada invading. What they gonna invade the US with? Polar bear cavalry with hockey sticks?
> 
> Pic somewhat related.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2016)

Finally had a dream I can remember and damn head, you freaky!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah yeah, I see those can be some serious issues if not taken care of.
> 
> If anything I'll be here, giving you support. :3



Thanks :3

I've been working on making sure I go to bed by a certain time each night, reduce caffeine/sugar intake, and am winding down before sleep so that it helps with the restlessness. Last night I slept solidly and it was awesome... and I can sleep in tomorrow so that makes it even better!!

Small steps ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thanks :3
> 
> I've been working on making sure I go to bed by a certain time each night, reduce caffeine/sugar intake, and am winding down before sleep so that it helps with the restlessness. Last night I slept solidly and it was awesome... and I can sleep in tomorrow so that makes it even better!!
> 
> Small steps ^_^


Yay! 

You ever thought about getting a dakimakura, aka hug pillow? I hear it's good for both sleep and your health.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 2, 2016)

remember! reality is an allusion! the universe is a hologram! buy gold! BYE!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yay!
> 
> You ever thought about getting a dakimakura, aka hug pillow? I hear it's good for both sleep and your health.



Well, I have a body pillow that I sleep with between my knees every night. It's definitely helped my back feel a lot better, and I can't sleep without it now (or at least a pillow between my legs). It takes up most of my side of the bed with me lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Also... it's FRIDAY!!!!!!

..... I want Ramen. u_u

What is everyone else craving right now?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Finally had a dream I can remember and damn head, you freaky!


What was it about? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Also... it's FRIDAY!!!!!!
> 
> ..... I want Ramen. u_u
> 
> What is everyone else craving right now?


420 and coffee.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Well, I have a body pillow that I sleep with between my knees every night. It's definitely helped my back feel a lot better, and I can't sleep without it now (or at least a pillow between my legs). It takes up most of my side of the bed with me lol


I used to sleep with a body pillow. But my wife, bhutrflai, kinda took it over when we got together. She shares though. And when she's not here I get to use it. Body pillows are pawsome!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I used to sleep with a body pillow. But my wife, bhutrflai, kinda took it over when we got together. She shares though. And when she's not here I get to use it. Body pillows are pawsome!!


I started using one when I was preggo w/ our oldest. Now I HAVE to have it. Even packed it up to take on my cruise 2 yrs ago!! 

I do share with Okami, but he will cuddle up to that bitch real quick when I'm not there.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I started using one when I was preggo w/ our oldest. Now I HAVE to have it. Even packed it up to take on my cruise 2 yrs ago!!
> 
> I do share with Okami, but he will cuddle up to that bitch real quick when I'm not there.


Now Baby!! It's just a pillow!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I started using one when I was preggo w/ our oldest. Now I HAVE to have it. Even packed it up to take on my cruise 2 yrs ago!!
> 
> I do share with Okami, but he will cuddle up to that bitch real quick when I'm not there.



Haha!! You guys are too funny.

I don't feel right if I don't have my body pillow. A regular pillow really won't do because it's too short for me to be able to have it between my knees and also wrap my arms around it!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

Who sleeps with a pillow? My dog is my pillow.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Who sleeps with a pillow? My dog is my pillow.



One of my cats is a pillow snatcher!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> One of my cats is a pillow snatcher!


My dog is a pillow shredder.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> My dog is a pillow shredder.



Nuuuuuu!!!!! but... the pillows!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Nuuuuuu!!!!! but... the pillows!


'S okay. Like I said, my dog is my pillow. :>


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> What is everyone else craving right now?


Chocolate.

Already had some though.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Chocolate.
> 
> Already had some though.



Uuuuuuuughhhhhhhhhh.

I need to get some when I go to the store later. I'm ALWAYS down for chocolate!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Uuuuuuuughhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I need to get some when I go to the store later. I'm ALWAYS down for chocolate!


I need me some lemonade. Gotta have that lemonade.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Uuuuuuuughhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I need to get some when I go to the store later. I'm ALWAYS down for chocolate!


You ever had chocolate-covered marsipan before?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You ever had chocolate-covered marsipan before?


Chocolate dildos.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Who sleeps with a pillow? My dog is my pillow.


My dog uses me for a pillow if that counts


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Chocolate dildos.



I just burst out in a fit of giggles at my desk xDDD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Chocolate dildos.


10/10 would still eat if they were shaped like dildos. o.o


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You ever had chocolate-covered marsipan before?



WAT. NO! *drools*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> WAT. NO! *drools*


This shit's tasty as hell. I often buy'em cheap as hell after Christmas at like half or even 1/3rd the original price.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> 10/10 would still eat if they were shaped like dildos. o.o


Agreed.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> This shit's tasty as hell. I often buy'em cheap as hell after Christmas at like half/1/3rd the original price.



What's the brand? I gotta see if they sell 'em here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> What's the brand? I gotta see if they sell 'em here.


They don't. It's a Norwegian brand, by the company "Nidar". They make a lot of good quality chocolate and other goodies.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> They don't. It's a Norwegian brand, by the company "Nidar". They make a lot of good quality chocolate and other goodies.



There's a store here, World Market, that usually sells a lot of foreign candy and chocolates, I might take a look at what they have. Otherwise, can buy online ?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

My phone got infected with so much shit it gave up and physically destroyed it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> There's a store here, World Market, that usually sells a lot of foreign candy and chocolates, I might take a look at what they have. Otherwise, can buy online ?


Not sure. They usually only sell this stuff during Christmas and Easter. Same shit, different season.

Can always check the store though, wouldn't hurt. xD


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Not sure. They usually only sell this stuff during Christmas and Easter. Same shit, different season.
> 
> Can always check the store though, wouldn't hurt. xD


Once I walked into Winn Dixie and they were like, "hey, where are your parents?"
"It's just me"
"oh"


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> My phone got infected with so much shit it gave up and physically destroyed it.


Gotta stop clicking on all kinds of links, mate.

Also, if you use Apple, I think I found the reason why your shit is failing. xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

On a different note... Celebration time! <3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Not sure. They usually only sell this stuff during Christmas and Easter. Same shit, different season.
> 
> Can always check the store though, wouldn't hurt. xD



Now I really want chocolate. An hour and a half left of work........... gah!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> On a different note... Celebration time! <3



I haven't had booze in like a month @_@ but yet my fridge is full of it..... hmmmmm


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I haven't had booze in like a month @_@ but yet my fridge is full of it..... hmmmmm


Once I drank booze and thought it was piss so I never drank it again.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I haven't had booze in like a month @_@ but yet my fridge is full of it..... hmmmmm


Hehe. I like literally never drink. Just thought I'd celebrate for once.

2016's been one hell'uva rollercoaster.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Gotta stop clicking on all kinds of links, mate.
> 
> Also, if you use Apple, I think I found the reason why your shit is failing. xD


A while back it was like:
We're the FBI, and youre're doing illegal stuff.
Pay us muney within 24 hours or we'll arreste you.
Four months later I'm still here.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. I like literally never drink. Just thought I'd celebrate for once.
> 
> 2016's been one hell'uva rollercoaster.



You got that right... I'm ready for it to be over. More than ready, ugh.

I just have been too busy/tired/forgetful to have even a glass of wine.. hehe oops


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> You got that right... I'm ready for it to be over. More than ready, ugh.
> 
> I just have been too busy/tired/forgetful to have even a glass of wine.. hehe oops


Frankly, I find 2016 to be extremely positive. 

2017 will bring even more goods from the looks of it, especially here in Europe. Gonna shake the shit outta the EU with the upcoming elections/referendums.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Once I drank booze and thought it was piss so I never drank it again.



I used to think that the cheap beer smelled like piss when I was younger. Bud, Miller, etc. I still won't drink it if I don't have to because blegh!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Frankly, I find 2016 to be extremely positive.
> 
> 2017 will bring even more goods from the looks of it, especially here in Europe. Gonna shake the shit outta the EU with the upcoming elections/referendums.



I mean, I had some good that came out of it, promotions at work and new car and whatnot, but it has been a very emotional year, with family getting sick and now I'm about to lose one of my cats to cancer... finances have also been tight. I do hope 2017 is going to be a little less stressful!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I mean, I had some good that came out of it, promotions at work and new car and whatnot, but it has been a very emotional year, with family getting sick and now I'm about to lose one of my cats to cancer... finances have also been tight. I do hope 2017 is going to be a little less stressful!




Now that's a lot of shit in one year to experience.

How much do you pay in taxes by the way? A bit of a random question.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Now that's a lot of shit in one year to experience.
> 
> How much do you pay in taxes by the way? A bit of a random question.



Yeah :/ It's been all over. The diagnosis for my cat hit me the hardest. It's been about a month since getting it, and I'm just watching him get worse... he's not a candidate for treatment so I've kept him at home. 

Taxes - as in on my income, on my vehicle, ??


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yeah :/ It's been all over. The diagnosis for my cat hit me the hardest. It's been about a month since getting it, and I'm just watching him get worse... he's not a candidate for treatment so I've kept him at home.
> 
> Taxes - as in on my income, on my vehicle, ??


.....

Know the feeling of having your pet die of cancer all too well. I lost my cat to cancer. Was the saddest moments of my entire life. Nothing had even come close. He died in my arms. Even purred although he was dying. Suffice to say, the tears wouldn't stop. If a cat decide to die in your arms and share their final moments with you, you know you've done at least something right to earn that respect and honor.

Oh, and I am NOT crying btw, thinking about what happened. There's fucking ninjas sitting infront of me, cutting onions!

The only comfort is that you are not alone in this and can share the pain of losing your pets. And the hope that they go someplace better.

Also, taxes as in income.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> A while back it was like:
> We're the FBI, and youre're doing illegal stuff.
> Pay us muney within 24 hours or we'll arreste you.
> Four months later I'm still here.


Yep. Seen that once. On a porn site. Smh. Never went back there, and my phone survived. Of course I totally erased it at the time. Purged it.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

JAR Media has the most inconsistent podcast I've ever seen.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I used to think that the cheap beer smelled like piss when I was younger. Bud, Miller, etc. I still won't drink it if I don't have to because blegh!


American beer sucks. I drink import and have for over ten years. American beer makes you piss too much. Why is it I can drink four or five Corona, or Heineken, or Stella Artois and don't have the urge to pee? Drink one Bud, or Miller, or Coors,  and I will have to pee twice or even three times!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> JAR Media has the most inconsistent podcast I've ever seen.


#Okami_No_Heishi Hehehe boi I edited.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> American beer sucks. I drink import and have for over ten years. American beer makes you piss too much. Why is it I can drink four or five Corona, or Heineken, or Stella Artois and don't have the urge to pee? Drink one Bud, or Miller, or Coors,  and I will have to pee twice or even three times!


Should try Norwegian beer. It contains tiny amounts of vomiting stuff in it. It's to "protect" overdrinking, while in reality it just causes you to vomit and the beer to taste like shit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Should try Norwegian beer. It contains tiny amounts of vomiting stuff in it. It's to "protect" overdrinking, while in reality it just causes you to vomit and the beer to taste like shit.


Are you serious? That's fucked up!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are you serious? That's fucked up!!


I am not shitting you. You don't taste the vomiting stuff unless you like have a better sense of taste, which I do. I don't taste it much, but it's there, and ruins shit for me. Can't really put a name or description of the taste, as it's nothing like I've ever tasted before. Keep in mind that these are miniscule amounts, but builds up the more you drink. 

Not to mention the disgusting alcohol after-taste...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I am not shitting you. You don't taste the vomiting stuff unless you like have a better sense of taste, which I do. I don't taste it much, but it's there, and ruins shit for me. Can't really put a name or description of the taste, as it's nothing like I've ever tasted before. Keep in mind that these are miniscule amounts, but builds up the more you drink.
> 
> Not to mention the disgusting alcohol after-taste...


That ain't right!! Your body pukes by itself if you have too much. But these younger cats drink alcohol last Redbulls and shit like that. I don't get it really. I can drink like a champ, but seldom do. I don't drink to get fucked up like I did when I was younger. Now it is....medicinal. I have reply restrictions again. We'll see how long it last this time. :-(


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> American beer sucks. I drink import and have for over ten years. American beer makes you piss too much. Why is it I can drink four or five Corona, or Heineken, or Stella Artois and don't have the urge to pee? Drink one Bud, or Miller, or Coors,  and I will have to pee twice or even three times!



Maybe because it's 75% water and only 25% beer lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> .....
> 
> Know the feeling of having your pet die of cancer all too well. I lost my cat to cancer. Was the saddest moments of my entire life. Nothing had even come close. He died in my arms. Even purred although he was dying. Suffice to say, the tears wouldn't stop. If a cat decide to die in your arms and share their final moments with you, you know you've done at least something right to earn that respect and honor.
> 
> ...



It's been rough. Last year on my birthday I got the diagnosis of kidney disease for him. Which okay, I can handle. We were good, had a routine, he had an appetite, I was able to manage his symptoms with fluids, antacid, etc. I was committed until the end. He's had two health scares since I adopted him in which I thought I was gonna lose him for sure, but he bounced back from. When he started to get a weepy eye about two months ago, and some swelling on his face between his eye and his nose, I took him in. Thought maybe it was a blocked duct. Nope. Then maybe an abscess. Didn't improve with antibiotics. My vet wanted to aspirate for a biopsy. I hoped and hoped and hoped it was just an abscess... I was at work when I got the news from her that it's an oral squamous cell carcinoma. I lost it and had to go in the bathroom because I started bawling at my desk... because of his age (almost 17), kidney disease, heart murmur, and very low body weight, as well as the location of the mass (upper jaw/cheek), treatment is pretty impossible. For like a week after I got the news I just came home and curled up with him and cried  I'm a little better now, but I know the cancer is invading the bone in his jaw/cheek. He started discharging bloody mucous from the eye on the side of the mass. I can tell he is uncomfortable. I have him on painkillers, and I have to syringe feed him because eating is hard for him. The painkiller causes constipation, which he already deals with because of the kidney disease, so the poor guy has been blocked up too. *sigh* it's really really tough to watch him decline. It breaks my heart. Him and my other cat have been with me through so much that I've gone through in the last 7 years of my life and have been one of my sole sources of happiness and comfort. He was the first of the two that I adopted. After all he's fought through, to have him meet his maker because of cancer... it hurts.

I am having a hard time committing to calling an on-call vet to schedule euthanasia. Acceptance is so hard!! I'm trying not to choke up here at work thinking about the fact that I won't get to go to sleep with him snuggling with me or lying on my chest, or wake up to him "meh"ing at me (he doesn't meow, just kind of "meh"s) and headbutting me for pets. I am wanting to do it at home because I do not want his last moments alive to be stressful with being at the vet's surrounded by sterile walls, strange smells, and strange people. I want to be able to hold and snuggle him and love him in his favorite spot so he is at peace. Uuuughhhh I'm so sad now. It's going to be really soon that I release him from his suffering... like probably next weekend... 

Okay enough sad ramble *sigh* :/

On income, I pay about 3% of my income toward taxes. About $120ish per week or so. u_u


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

https://imgur.com/JxGFlPT

This was a few years ago. He used to always come and lay on my pillow next to me and snuggle with me when it was bed time.



https://imgur.com/8o79MbP

This was a few nights ago. He curled up against me while I was sitting in bed on my phone and fell asleep. He is skin and bones, and hairless because I shaved him about 2 months back due to really matted fur (long-haired cat). His hair has not really grown back...

My other cat cuddles with me and is very affectionate, but not to this degree. I'm really going to miss it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> https://imgur.com/JxGFlPT
> 
> This was a few years ago. He used to always come and lay on my pillow next to me and snuggle with me when it was bed time.
> 
> ...


....

Now you made me really sad.The alcohol is definitely making me a lot more emotional.

Applejack always did that too when I went to bed. I always made some space for her next to me in my bed, and my bed's not that big, either. Sometimes she'd sleep on my back or stomach or at the foot-end. We'd cuddle a bit, and then go to sleep. Wake up with her still sleeping next to me. She and her brother, Sergeant Solan, are the two best cats I've ever known over the short 27 years of my existence. And I miss having a cat. I really do. If or when I move the first thing on my agenda, EVEN before internet, is getting a god damn cat.

Knowing your cat is about to meet his maker is aweful. I've already been where you are, and it sure as hell isn't pleasant. You have two choices: Watch him slowly wither away, or allow him to fall into a permanent sleep, without pain. It might cost a bit, but it will make it a lot better for your cat.

And then: If you need to cry, cry until you can't cry anymore. And then cry some more. Cry until your tears run out.

And then find someone whom you can lean onto and share the pain with. Nothing is like the pain of losing your pet. Especially not one whom you really love.

A love for a pet is.. Unique. They have shorter lives than you, but they fill that gap up and more with love, loyalty and pure joy.

Life is a rollercoaster. You can't have all highs, and not all lows. But it's the strength to keep on going, despite the pain you get, that proves you are alive: A human. Pain and love comes with the territory.

Am I making any sense here?


----------



## Karatine (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm really going to miss it.


Pets like these never seem to truly leave you no matter how long it seems like they've been gone.

The best you can do is to just be there for them and give them as much love as you can up until that dreadful moment. No matter how hard it is to believe they'll soon be gone.

Then... yeah, no other alternative apart from lots and lots of crying.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

Pets truly do become family. We lost our first doggie when he was only 3. And he died protecting me, which still weighs on me at times. He was a really good dog. But that was almost 7 yrs ago. And it seems like yesterday. 

I am so sorry that you are having to go thru this, bunny. My heart is with you. Just love your sweet baby as much as you can and make him as comfortable as possible. And know that he loves you too. He will be forever in your heart!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Our futures!


You can't talk about the future if you have no spice!


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 2, 2016)

My dog passed away 4 days ago. Everything was failing and that morning, she was unable to eat anymore. So she had to be put to sleep. She was 12 years old. I know it feels. I've been able to get by just fine, thankfully. I still have my cat. He was sad when he found out a day early, but he gets over things quickly. They got along great, but they weren't that close.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You can't talk about the future if you have no spice!


Was that a Dune reference? I KNOW a Dune reference when I see one. :3


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Was that a Dune reference? I KNOW a Dune reference when I see one. :3


Of course man. The recent news has me looking forward to the adaptations that will be coming, eventually.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> On a different note... Celebration time! <3


Cheers, mate!!


Margarita Friday!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You can't talk about the future if you have no spice!


The Water Of Life!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha!! You guys are too funny.
> 
> I don't feel right if I don't have my body pillow. A regular pillow really won't do because it's too short for me to be able to have it between my knees and also wrap my arms around it!


Thanks!!  

If I don't have my body pillow handy, I have to have 2 extra regular pillows, one to put btw my knees & one to hug.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 2, 2016)

ah.... it's been a while little since I've touched FAF.
How's everybody doing today? Hope you're all good! ^_^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> ah.... it's been a while little since I've touched FAF.
> How's everybody doing today? Hope you're all good! ^_^


Hey Blue!!! Doing fine, except for my shoulder.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Blue!!! Doing fine, except for my shoulder.


oh dear. I hope it gets better soon, Okami! <3


----------



## Waraabe (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi guys! Just joining in.
I'm good too c:


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> ah.... it's been a while little since I've touched FAF.
> How's everybody doing today? Hope you're all good! ^_^


Hey Blue! Good to see ya!


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 2, 2016)

My dog took a shit by the christmas tree twice within three hours.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> My dog took a shit by the christmas tree twice within three hours.


Your dog is smart. Telling you to ALREADY get rid of the tree before shit hits the fan. xD


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Your dog is smart. Telling you to ALREADY get rid of the tree before shit hits the fan. xD


Elderly, anti-consumerism based holiday dog.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh yeah, Christmas is a thing! Time moves by so fast these days. This chat, even seems to zoom by.


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Oh yeah, Christmas is a thing! Time moves by so fast these days. This chat, even seems to zoom by.



Yeah, at least Christmas means exams will be over. Not a fan of Christmas season though


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> oh dear. I hope it gets better soon, Okami! <3


I finally couldn't take the pain. I had to take a painkiller. I hate fukin drugs!!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any idea if they announced who won the Black Friday Ultimate Guitar giveaway raffle for that double cutaway hollowbody D'Adarrio? I entered and they said they were announcing the winner on December 1st and I have been keeping my fingers crossed since


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> On income, I pay about 3% of my income toward taxes. About $120ish per week or so. u_u


Wait.. 3%? Or 30%?

$120/3% is $4000 a week. Either you have a really good fucking job and have a good hole in the tax laws you've found, or you're getting $400 a week and misspelled 30% to 3%.


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 3, 2016)

My family's just getting a small tree.

Also, I was dreaming, woke up in another dream, then woke up in real life. Funny, that's the first time I've ever had that happen.


----------



## Jarren (Dec 3, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> My family's just getting a small tree.
> 
> Also, I was dreaming, woke up in another dream, then woke up in real life. Funny, that's the first time I've ever had that happen.


We need to go deeper...


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Jarren said:


> We need to go deeper...


Great movie!! But really? 10mins of the same background music. Kill me, Billy!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I finally couldn't take the pain. I had to take a painkiller. I hate fukin drugs!!


I'm sorry you're hurting so bad, babe. Hoping that it will calm down today.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes! The Winter Finals are coming up for those whom are in school and taking classes. Was there any specific classes that some of you are attending or some specific majors that some of you are looking into? 

As for Inception I can't say much about it. It was a, entertaining film at best and the action and quick crazy flow of things kept one interested enough to keep watching until the end. Keeping track of things beyond that however, eeeh, maybe not so much. Seeing the ending in theaters was kind of upsetting because of how up in the air it was the whole time! Although it was definitely an interesting  way to end things.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2016)

Whenever I hear the inception horns, I just picture it in the background of a phone call as someone does this...


----------



## ariamis (Dec 3, 2016)

i found out im pretty good at titanfall 2. they finally added stats so i can check my k/d and im running a 2.7 ratio right now. ( for those that dont understand, pretty much for every death ive killed 2-3 people)
and im only level 31 and im facing 4th and 5th generated characters (or in cod sense 4th and 5th prestige)

and i honestly play just for fun, not competitively  or anything.


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 3, 2016)

Random Bad Joke:  How long does Luke Skywalker sleep? 



Spoiler



One Jedi Knight


----------



## Zipline (Dec 4, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> If I don't have my anime body pillow handy, I have to have 2 extra regular pillows, one to put btw my knees & one to [censored].


the cringe is real.... ><


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Random Bad Joke:  How long does Luke Skywalker sleep?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I thought would have been with his sister.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> the cringe is real.... ><


I don't have an anime body pillow. It's just large purple pillow, with a zebra striped cover.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 4, 2016)

Ya know I never really realized it


But PC is fucking cultural Marxism through and through. How the hell are these people allowed to spread communism


----------



## Royn (Dec 4, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> 420 and coffee.


YAAY favorite time and beverage EVAH!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ya know I never really realized it
> 
> 
> But PC is fucking cultural Marxism through and through. How the hell are these people allowed to spread communism


Because utter retardation, that's why.

They wouldn't know an Islamic terrorist even if he were to literally stab them to death.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

What are y'all having for dinner?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Because utter retardation, that's why.
> 
> They wouldn't know an Islamic terrorist even if he were to literally stab them to death.



At first I would have laughed at this example but I'm starting to believe it. Germany is in its death throws yet people still allow it to happen. We know and see why and it goes above peoples heads. Disgusting


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

Royn said:


> YAAY favorite time and beverage EVAH!!


You have an honorary free membership to the Okami_No_Heishi Fan Club!!! As long as you bring a couple things with you.


----------



## Royn (Dec 4, 2016)

Copy that!  Pounds of Kona ounces of Princess Leia!  WOOOOO!  Well stay up all night dozing off and laughing hysterically about it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> At first I would have laughed at this example but I'm starting to believe it. Germany is in its death throws yet people still allow it to happen. We know and see why and it goes above peoples heads. Disgusting


Germany and Sweden.

These cucks should be slapped.

I heard Italy's Referendum went in our favor.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Germany and Sweden.
> 
> These cucks should be slapped.
> 
> I heard Italy's Referendum went in our favor.


They're Germans and Swedes. What can be done?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Germany and Sweden.
> 
> These cucks should be slapped.
> 
> I heard Italy's Referendum went in our favor.



I have hopes for Austria and France as well


----------



## Zipline (Dec 4, 2016)

Its not weird that I got an elderly man (60's) to believe he is my father (me: 21) right? I don't have a father anymore and he doesn't remember that he never had kids. It works out great for both of us.  ^_^


----------



## Saylor (Dec 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Its not weird that I got an elderly man (60's) to believe he is my father (me: 21) right? I don't have a father anymore and he doesn't remember that he never had kids. It works out great for both of us.  ^_^



What did I just read??? Lmao


----------



## Zipline (Dec 4, 2016)

Saylor said:


> What did I just read??? Lmao


Plot twist: I'm the father. *gasp*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I have hopes for Austria and France as well


Austria already lost, but France, Germany and Sweden is looking good. Possible Denmark too.

Austria I THINK had some 46-54% vote. It's not a big difference, and given maybe lets say a year or two those numbers will swap.

According to some polls in Sweden over 60% are not satisfied with the current government and how stuff were being run over there.

Oh.. I would highly recommend checking out Angry Foreigner on Youtube. He's an immigrant who's moved to Sweden, and holy SHIT is he hilarious to watch!

Question for ya: Would you tap Marine Le Pen's ass? She's a totes MILF.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They're Germans and Swedes. What can be done?


Swedes and Germans, ACTUAL Swedes and Germans, are some of the most hardass Europeans we have. IF they aren't fucking being guilt tripped by the garbage PC-fanatical Leftist Liberals.


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 4, 2016)

Saylor said:


> What did I just read??? Lmao


Your epitaph.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What are y'all having for dinner?View attachment 15509



I didn't have dinner, but I'll gladly take some of that.


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I didn't have dinner, but I'll gladly take some of that.


Plot twist:


Spoiler



He traveled to the future, killed you, went back to the present, then cooked you. You don't want to eat yourself.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Plot twist:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why not though?


----------



## Royn (Dec 4, 2016)

Tandoor oven cooked chicken, sauteed sweet peppers and onions, steamed broccoli and jasmine rice.  Dinner.


----------



## Zipline (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm secretly a recovering soda addict.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 5, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I'm secretly a recovering soda addict.


PSSST kid  want a mellow yellow?


----------



## Zipline (Dec 5, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> PSSST kid  want a mellow yellow?


Don't tease me, im thirsty for the hard stuff like root beer. :L..


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 5, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Don't tease me, im thirsty for the hard stuff like root beer. :L..


What brand


----------



## Saylor (Dec 5, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> What brand



The Walmart brand. The sad thing is, since it's Walmart brand, he can't get away from it because everywhere he goes, there is a Walmart 4 blocks away from him


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 5, 2016)

Don't click this link.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't click this link.


Drop that shit with the  funny Russian singer and you have a matching set. <3


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Austria already lost, but France, Germany and Sweden is looking good. Possible Denmark too.
> 
> Austria I THINK had some 46-54% vote. It's not a big difference, and given maybe lets say a year or two those numbers will swap.
> 
> ...



Yeah but unfortunately cucks still hold Germany to the whole Nazi thing so they'll bend over sideways to try and show how different they are. Hopefully those other places will see the light though

And no because I'm essentially asexual


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Yeah but unfortunately cucks still hold Germany to the whole Nazi thing so they'll bend over sideways to try and show how different they are. Hopefully those other places will see the light though
> 
> And no because I'm essentially asexual


Heh.

Germany's cucked, but it remains to be seen how cucked. If the death of the EU is needed as a wake-up call then so be it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2016)

On a completely different note:

Halp. I am addicted.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2016)

Talking politics: here are the wise words of president hollande 





Also "fun" fact of the day, my father was in shared some highschool classes with Marine Le Pen.


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Even if politics aren't a topic I'm interested in, I would like to tell you a bit about Germany. I'm a German guy so I know what I'm talking about - mostly.

Merkel tries to help and to make it better. But she isn't aware enough towards possible risks and such. More and more immigrants live here, medias are talking them bad. I mean, I don't like it either that there's a bunch of immigrants who come and steal whatever thay can. There are also a few who get new flats/houses for their families and they talk it bad and mimimi... Yeah, that's annoying and not very thankful. But there are also a few who need help and who are thankful and who can even be friends with you without any background toughts. 
Anyway, back to the topic. 
The “Deutsche Bank“ has troubles but they aren't that big like it's been said in the American news. Small problems which can be fixed with time. 

Just the political stuff I know about for now. I must say that I'm not very happy with Merkel as the woman at the top. But which other options do we have? None. Really none. I don't know very much related to politics but I know that Germany's problems have been talked bigger than they actually are. Same with news about America here in Germany. I don't really know what I should think about Trump or Clinton. I just know that politics are deceitful and will never make everyone happy.


----------



## Zipline (Dec 5, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> What brand


*whisper*  the flavor of moth kisses  *whisper*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ....
> 
> Now you made me really sad.The alcohol is definitely making me a lot more emotional.
> 
> ...



Sorry this reply is late...  I don't really hop on the computer much during the weekend and I was pretty busy too...

We had a bad morning, he's constipated, he threw up his food, he wouldn't swallow the painkiller I gave him... I'm trying really really hard to steel myself in order to do this this coming weekend but I keep dragging my feet because he was so sweet and cuddly and loving this weekend  

I have lost pets before, to illness, trauma, etc. but never pets whom I've been this close to. Even my other cat, who never really bonded with Carson but who at least learned to tolerate him, has been laying closer to him and she seems to know he's sick and dying - she's been following me around literally everywhere and refuses to leave me alone.

Thanks for this post. It helps. I know others have gone through the loss of their pets before and so I'm not alone in it, it still just aches and he's not even gone yet. But I can tell he's tired... he's just worn out. He feels bad. I feel terrible because I know he's no longer fully enjoying life. I don't know whether it makes it better or worse that we as humans have the choice to say goodbye and end our beloved pets' suffering... It sucks too because it's right before Christmas, I'm struggling to deal with this along side preparing for Christmas stuff. I am struggling with euthanizing him sooner than later because part of me doesn't want to end my year on such a sad note, but I also don't want to start 2017 on such a bad note either... nor do I want to let him suffer any longer. Prognosis for most oral cancers is roughly 2 months on average, and it's approaching the month and a half mark now... I think I know in my heart already and it's just hard to fully accept because he's my baby...

*sigh*

Trying to hold it together here!!!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> My dog passed away 4 days ago. Everything was failing and that morning, she was unable to eat anymore. So she had to be put to sleep. She was 12 years old. I know it feels. I've been able to get by just fine, thankfully. I still have my cat. He was sad when he found out a day early, but he gets over things quickly. They got along great, but they weren't that close.



Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear this  *hug* I have another cat too, and a bunny, so I won't be totally lonely, but I know it's still gonna hurt. I'm glad your pup isn't suffering anymore... there is comfort to be had in that even though it hurts like a motherfucker.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

Karatine said:


> Pets like these never seem to truly leave you no matter how long it seems like they've been gone.
> 
> The best you can do is to just be there for them and give them as much love as you can up until that dreadful moment. No matter how hard it is to believe they'll soon be gone.
> 
> Then... yeah, no other alternative apart from lots and lots of crying.



It makes me wonder where the hell the past 7 years have gone!! It's hard to see him in this condition... it's kind of difficult to remember him when he was healthy and not sick. Luckily I have quite a few photos of him... I'm going to see about getting some prints done or maybe a photo collage so I can have some good photos to remember him by.

thank you for your kind words <3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Pets truly do become family. We lost our first doggie when he was only 3. And he died protecting me, which still weighs on me at times. He was a really good dog. But that was almost 7 yrs ago. And it seems like yesterday.
> 
> I am so sorry that you are having to go thru this, bunny. My heart is with you. Just love your sweet baby as much as you can and make him as comfortable as possible. And know that he loves you too. He will be forever in your heart!! {{{hugs}}}



Thank you *hugs* I am sorry about your doggie  I kiss and snuggle my boy every chance I get, we had a rough morning today so it made it really really hard on me to leave the house to get to work because I know it's going to be uncomfortable all day *sigh*

I'm just trying hard to keep myself together. If I can get an on call vet for this weekend (Friday or Saturday) then I'm going to have it done then... maybe take Monday off of work now that I have Vacation time available so I can continue to process it and not fall apart at work. Or take Friday off if I end up having it done then...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Wait.. 3%? Or 30%?
> 
> $120/3% is $4000 a week. Either you have a really good fucking job and have a good hole in the tax laws you've found, or you're getting $400 a week and misspelled 30% to 3%.



Oops, I meant 30% lmao. It was Friday and my brain was fried and I was ready to leave work hahahaha


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2016)

@aloveablebunny : I'm really sorry about your pet  . Make the most of the time you still have with him.  Grief is really hard, but you are not alone.
*hugs*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2016)

Mr.Evergreen said:


> Even if politics aren't a topic I'm interested in, I would like to tell you a bit about Germany. I'm a German guy so I know what I'm talking about - mostly.
> 
> Merkel tries to help and to make it better. But she isn't aware enough towards possible risks and such. More and more immigrants live here, medias are talking them bad. I mean, I don't like it either that there's a bunch of immigrants who come and steal whatever thay can. There are also a few who get new flats/houses for their families and they talk it bad and mimimi... Yeah, that's annoying and not very thankful. But there are also a few who need help and who are thankful and who can even be friends with you without any background toughts.
> Anyway, back to the topic.
> ...


Open borders is suicide. Zero vetting of the ones coming into Europe. The needs of your own countrymen are far more important than those from the outside. Sharing in prosperity is fine, but NOT if you end up taking in criminals, rapists, serial rapists, anarchists and fascists.

You don't sacrifice the security and well-being of your citizens just to feel good about taking in migrants who most likely hate you and everything you stand for. Yes there are some genuine refugees. Which is why THEY need to be found and helped, while the rest of non-law abiding TRASH gets kicked out.

You don't know who/what these people are, where they are from, who/what their connections and if they really are refugees or not.

And from the looks of it, the vast majority of these so-called "migrants" are not peaceful, not actual refugees from Syria and sure as hell aren't families. 80%+ fighting-aged males, 18-30. Where the hell are the women and children? Back in their countries, obviously.

Merkel is an ex-Communist, and most likely still is. Let that sink in for a bit. Speaking of Communists.. The EU is running like a communist oligarchy. Does the EU remind you of the USSR? Sure as hell does to me. It's like people never fucking learn, and must learn the hard way.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> @aloveablebunny : I'm really sorry about your pet  . Make the most of the time you still have with him.  Grief is really hard, but you are not alone.
> *hugs*



Thank you *hugs* I'm really trying to. I hate having to be at work for 9+ hours a day and not being able to check on him and comfort him. I hope he knows how much I love him!!! <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Trying to hold it together here!!!!!


No worries, darlin'. A lot of people have a life outside that of the internet.

The death of a pet is always tough, especially ones you just outright adore. I find that love and pain come together as a pair.

If it's any comfort, here's an image of one of AJ's kittens(at the time), who had a real fascination of sleeping like this. The brothers are really grown up now and enjoys their life together.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> No worries, darlin'. A lot of people have a life outside that of the internet.
> 
> The death of a pet is always tough, especially ones you just outright adore. I find that love and pain come together as a pair.
> 
> If it's any comfort, here's an image of one of AJ's kittens(at the time), who had a real fascination of sleeping like this. The brothers are really grown up now and enjoys their life together.



Oh my god that photo. I needed that cuteness. Thank you <3


----------



## Rant (Dec 5, 2016)

So when looking for a fursuit maker do I post in Fursuits or in Artists Selling/Hiring??


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 5, 2016)

That is what a true hero looks like. xDDDDDDDD


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 5, 2016)

'Strayaaaa


----------



## Zipline (Dec 5, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That is what a true hero looks like. xDDDDDDDD


Rescue me next dearest husband LARRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyy. ;3


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Open borders is suicide. Zero vetting of the ones coming into Europe. The needs of your own countrymen are far more important than those from the outside. Sharing in prosperity is fine, but NOT if you end up taking in criminals, rapists, serial rapists, anarchists and fascists.
> 
> You don't sacrifice the security and well-being of your citizens just to feel good about taking in migrants who most likely hate you and everything you stand for. Yes there are some genuine refugees. Which is why THEY need to be found and helped, while the rest of non-law abiding TRASH gets kicked out.
> 
> ...


That's what I meant with my last post, related to the migrants and stuff. 

And as said, I'm not happy with Merkel and with it the current political situation. But as said: Which other options do we have? As folk. We can't do anything. That's how politics run over here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2016)

Mr.Evergreen said:


> That's what I meant with my last post, related to the migrants and stuff.
> 
> And as said, I'm not happy with Merkel and with it the current political situation. But as said: Which other options do we have? As folk. We can't do anything. That's how politics run over here.


Merkel is not the option, that's for sure.

I assume AfD would be the best option if you want to see your country not getting turn to shit by "migrants", seeing as they are a single-topic party from the looks of it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2016)

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...ction-facebook-hate-speech-censored-24-hours/

^ It's starting, guys. The crackdown on "hate speech"(whatever the fuck that means) is starting. Surprised they haven't started moving sooner. But then again it's the EU.

You may not like Breitbart. You may even be utterly disgusted by it. But this shit is happening. Many Youtube channels I follow have already intentionally been taken down without warnin, and so have shit on Facebook been as well.

Soon anyone who doesn't agree with the EU will be censored. In the UK, completely, through the Snooper Charter and most likely other shit as well Theresa May and her cronies cook up, and boy, are we already looking towards the UK becoming a fascist police state like in V for Vendetta.

Won't be long until I get censored, block or kicked off Facebook too. 

Fuck the EU. May these cunts finally get the idea that communism and unaccountable oligarchies are NOT welcome in today's societies.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 6, 2016)

I hate it when I am trying to push the straw out of the little plastic wrapper for my daily juice box and the straw bends, cracks, and then when I finally start drinking out of the juice box, I can't get all the juice because NOW I SUCK IN AIR THROUGH THE CRACKED STRAW INSTEAD OF JUICE!!! >: (


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That is what a true hero looks like. xDDDDDDDD



Lmao this is on CNN/national news now


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Lmao this is on CNN/national news now


Lol, CNN. MSM is a dying species unless they start having journalistic integrity again.

Video is fun though. Based Australians are based. <3


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Merkel is not the option, that's for sure.
> 
> I assume AfD would be the best option if you want to see your country not getting turn to shit by "migrants", seeing as they are a single-topic party from the looks of it.


AFD isn't an option either. You don't know how they think, how they behave and what they would do. But as you said, Merkel is also not really an option. No matters what you vote, Merkel already destroyed us.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2016)

Mr.Evergreen said:


> AFD isn't an option either. You don't know how they think, how they behave and what they would do. But as you said, Merkel is also not really an option. No matters what you vote, Merkel already destroyed us.


Merkel you know will fuck shit up if she is allowed to continue her reign of insanity. You don't know what she thinks or would do either, so that's not an argument.

So pick one: A party with a single and clear policy which makes them an uncertainty after elections, or a KNOWN certainty that will fuck your entire country, no, the entire CONTINENT over.

Fuck yourself and everyone else over, or take a chance. A chance that your country and this continent desperately needs.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, CNN. MSM is a dying species unless they start having journalistic integrity again.
> 
> Video is fun though. Based Australians are based. <3



Yeah, I agree. Unfortunately where my desk is in the customer lounge, there are two TVs on all the time in earshot of me - one with CNN or another obnoxious news station, and the other is ESPN. I don't watch the news anymore purely for the amount of BS and bias.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 6, 2016)

Every time you listen to death metal and saying "this guy is posessed"
I will start laughing and think the same.
LoL system>start>Brainsharing


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 6, 2016)

When Larry says "My dudes" he's stating that we're all his slaves, apart of his collective of meatbags. 

Also,


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 6, 2016)

(/^~^/ love you all 
 I feel so happy xD


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 6, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> (/^~^/ love you all
> I feel so happy xD


Nice to know you're willing to have a zero when going against all of us in Tennis.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 6, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Nice to know you're willing to have a zero when going against all of us in Tennis.






























































































heh


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 6, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Nice to know you're willing to have a zero when going against all of us in Tennis.


???


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 6, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> ???


white jokes


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 6, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> ???


Love in Tennis is when the score is zero.


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> white jokes


How dare you assume my race?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> How dare you assume my race?


Same here! I am a freaking human being Larry!!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 7, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> How dare you assume my race?


Trust me, it was NOT a hard assumption, dude.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 7, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Same here! I am a freaking human being Larry!!!


It was also a joke.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 7, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *whisper*  the flavor of moth kisses  *whisper*


 I don't know how to get that.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 7, 2016)

I want to buy a K31 rifle, but I don't like how high the price on ammo is


----------



## Alpine (Dec 7, 2016)

Saylor said:


> I want to buy a K31 rifle, but I don't like how high the price on ammo is


If ammo for it is plentiful around where you live, it shouldn't be that bad (probably more expensive than more frequently used rounds like the .308). If not, I wish the best of luck on finding it at a decent price.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 7, 2016)

Texas is the answer xD


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 7, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Trust me, it was NOT a hard assumption, dude.


All joking aside, I'm not white.
<now back to joking>
Your mind must be distorted. I'm actually blue change you very much.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2016)

1. Get a minigun, because mowing down mobs have never been more fun
2. Get a .50 caliber sniper rifle, you know, for those explosive headshots
3. Get a shotgun, because reasons.
4. Get a Kalashnikov, cyka blyat intensifies!
5. Get an M4, because 'murica!
6. Get a handgun, preferably one with good stopping power like the Desert Eagle or the Magnum
7. Get ammunition for all of these
8. Congratulations, you now have weapons to defend yourself with
9. ?????
10. Profit
11. Go hunting with an RPG, fishing with a grenade launcher and bird-hunting with a magazine shotgun!


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Merkel you know will fuck shit up if she is allowed to continue her reign of insanity. You don't know what she thinks or would do either, so that's not an argument.
> 
> So pick one: A party with a single and clear policy which makes them an uncertainty after elections, or a KNOWN certainty that will fuck your entire country, no, the entire CONTINENT over.
> 
> Fuck yourself and everyone else over, or take a chance. A chance that your country and this continent desperately needs.


I said several times now that Merkel isn't an option and you're right here. But what can we do? Show me a legal way to make it all better _now_. If you haven't one, then you're at the same point like I am with my folk.

In my opinion, politics how they are nowadays are completely bullshit. Systems which don't work, lies over lies, deceitful political people who think they could make anything better. But the truth is the opposite: Everytime they try to change something, their country becomes worse. Due to their arrogance and ignorance they change for theirselves and close their eyes towards the reality. That's it. That's “politics“. Great.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2016)

Mr.Evergreen said:


> I said several times now that Merkel isn't an option and you're right here. But what can we do? Show me a legal way to make it all better _now_. If you haven't one, then you're at the same point like I am with my folk.
> 
> In my opinion, politics how they are nowadays are completely bullshit. Systems which don't work, lies over lies, deceitful political people who think they could make anything better. But the truth is the opposite: Everytime they try to change something, their country becomes worse. Due to their arrogance and ignorance they change for theirselves and close their eyes towards the reality. That's it. That's “politics“. Great.


Nothing will get instantly better. AfD have been clear all along and is pretty much your only hope of making your nearest future better.

Actions speak a million times more than simple words. And so far, the AfD have been clear about their motives and their actions have shown it.

Get AfD into power and have them kick out the migrants causing shit in Germany. Germany should also leave the EU. Kicking out all the trash won't help if the open border policy is still enacted.

Sitting on your ass doing nothing just helps making shit worse. Especially when your country is in such a mess.

Go vote. It's the right you have been given by your country, and the best way to enforce CHANGE that is desperately needed now in Europe.

Oh, and Germany definitely need a term limit for government officials..


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Nothing will get instantly better. AfD have been clear all along and is pretty much your only hope of making your nearest future better.
> 
> Actions speak a million times more than simple words. And so far, the AfD have been clear about their motives and their actions have shown it.
> 
> ...


AFD? You don't know anything about them. Raping women is okay? Kids don't have to go to school? Stuff like that waits for us. Boys _have to_ go to the army when they're 18 years old. And they will kick _every _migrant out of here. Even my friends who live here. And they would kick those with dark skin. 

I was taught on them at school and I can say that they would close the borders, yes. That'd be good. But you forget all the other points. I don't like AFD. 

And no, I don't vote. Why? Manipulation. You think the folk is allowed to do something? No, haha. We can't do anything. The state manipulates us all the time. And we have to join that game. Also, one person couldn't make a change. One pretty normal little man, working at Dominos Pizza, single, Furry an Therian. What could I make better? Really nothing. So, I just live my life as best as I can and wait for the changes the wonderful gods of the state will make. I'm excited, yes. I'm excited to stand infront of them amd laugh. 

Anyway, we run in a circle. I will don't support Merkel with her so beautiful politics and I will not go vote for the AFD. No, I will not. I live my life without that shit.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 7, 2016)

One of the bathrooms at school today smelled like a fuckin weed greenhouse again. It was funny asf and I didn't see any staff members do shish about it. That's prob cuz some kids got rid of the smell somehow....








































































happy holidays???


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 7, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> One of the bathrooms at school today smelled like a fuckin weed greenhouse again. It was funny asf and I didn't see any staff members do shish about it. That's prob cuz some kids got rid of the smell somehow... Happy holidays?


Plot twist, it is a weed green house.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 7, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Plot twist, it is a weed green house.


...with toilets.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mmmm bakery quality afghans mmmm.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2016)

Mr.Evergreen said:


> AFD? You don't know anything about them. Raping women is okay? Kids don't have to go to school? Stuff like that waits for us. Boys _have to_ go to the army when they're 18 years old. And they will kick _every _migrant out of here. Even my friends who live here. And they would kick those with dark skin.
> 
> I was taught on them at school and I can say that they would close the borders, yes. That'd be good. But you forget all the other points. I don't like AFD.


What a load of horseshit. It literally takes you ten seconds to use Google and find out for yourself. Or, you know, you could just ASK an AfD member/supporter.

There is this wonderful thing called "do your own fucking research". You should try it some time. It does wonders for anyone who is an actual intellectual. Also, don't listen to your teachers or professors. A lot of them are full of shit.

The MSM especially is full of shit. Their shit is leaking all over the place.


Mr.Evergreen said:


> And no, I don't vote. Why? Manipulation. You think the folk is allowed to do something? No, haha. We can't do anything. The state manipulates us all the time. And we have to join that game. Also, one person couldn't make a change. One pretty normal little man, working at Dominos Pizza, single, Furry an Therian. What could I make better? Really nothing. So, I just live my life as best as I can and wait for the changes the wonderful gods of the state will make. I'm excited, yes. I'm excited to stand infront of them amd laugh.
> 
> Anyway, we run in a circle. I will don't support Merkel with her so beautiful politics and I will not go vote for the AFD. No, I will not. I live my life without that shit.


Trump got elected despite "all odds". 'nough said.

Voter apathy. Fucking love it. If you don't vote, you won't change shit. If you don't vote you have no fucking right to complain about the outcome because you did fuck all to try and change shit for the better and your situation.

Oh, and don't blame others for your own lack of engagement. It's this sort of garbage mindset which caused Europe's situation in the first place.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm experimenting with some ideas for a new fursona. first thing i came up with is a bat wolf hybrid. i dig it for some reason


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

This is him after being asked, "Will you show me your wings??" for the hundredth time. Hehe


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

@Artruya : Nice! Can he fly? Or does he glide like a flying squirrel (bad comparison I know  )?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It was also a joke.


I know. So was mine!


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> @Artruya : Nice! Can he fly? Or does he glide like a flying squirrel (bad comparison I know  )?


Thanks! Lol, he can glide a bit, but it's more like a controlled fall.  For this reason he can jump from high places with no harm, but he doesn't find himself needing to do so very often


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 8, 2016)

I tried Reese's Peanut butter Cups for the first time, I think I'm in love.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I tried Reese's Peanut butter Cups for the first time, I think I'm in love.



Butterfinger started making their own peanut butter cups recently. I saw them at a convenience store a while back and decided to give them a try. 

I like Butterfinger bars, but those peanut butter cups were so disgusting they actually made me a little nauseated.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 8, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I like Butterfinger bars, but those peanut butter cups were so disgusting they actually made me a little nauseated.


Hey man, peanut butter and chocolate is serious business, especially if it's Reese's.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 8, 2016)

I've always wanted to binge-watch Toy Story...


----------



## Zipline (Dec 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've always wanted to binge-watch Toy Story...


I always remembered it like this:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey man, peanut butter and chocolate is serious business, especially if it's Reese's.


Lmao!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 8, 2016)

idk why but I just remembered this one time some dudes set off a firecracker in the bathroom and my math class was just a wall behind it and it smelt like burning ass.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've always wanted to binge-watch Toy Story...


That about sums it up.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

O





Zipline said:


> I always remembered it like this:


Omfg!! That is so bad (good!)!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I tried Reese's Peanut butter Cups for the first time, I think I'm in love.


It happens. Just go with it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Thanks! Lol, he can glide a bit, but it's more like a controlled fall.  For this reason he can jump from high places with no harm, but he doesn't find himself needing to do so very often


It's not flying. We're falling, with style!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> idk why but I just remembered this one time some dudes set off a firecracker in the bathroom and my math class was just a wall behind it and it smelt like burning ass.


There was actually a dude in my 9th grade that shit his pants in Biology, the class right before mine. There was even a trail of poop out the door.


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> There was actually a dude in 9th grade that shit his pants in Biology, the class right before mine. There was even a trail of poop out the door.


oh god. The chocolate brick road.

Also I am reminded of this one time I went to the bathroom in middleschool and there were these two girls tryna pierce their navels with sewing needles (just so none of you think I was a dude creepin in the girls room, I was still a girl at that time :^I) and just... One of em was just using multiple sinks as a table to lie on while the other did her thing and I just nope-d the fuck outta there. 

Essentially, public school bathrooms.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

When its cold outside and you have a spare cast iron pot to burn wood in.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It's not flying. We're falling, with style!




Why can I not think of it! What is this from???


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 8, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Why can I not think of it! What is this from???


Toy Story.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Toy Story.


duuhhh... thanks.
I might have remembered it if I had seen the toy story vids up there lol.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 8, 2016)

Artruya said:


> duuhhh... thanks.
> I might have remembered it if I had seen the toy story vids up there lol.


Silly goose you!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 8, 2016)

How's everyone tonight!


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Silly goose you!



Well... I...
I have no excuse.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> How's everyone tonight!


Grrreeeatt!!!#


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> How's everyone tonight!


How are you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> How's everyone tonight!



Feeling great and drinkin' coffee


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are you?


Having to endure my consequences of being lactose after eating a slice of pizza. WORTH IT. 





;(,_,) I is hurting


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Sitting by our little pot of fire, about to smoke some good. Then it's off to La-La Land.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Feeling great and drinkin' coffee


Oh God! Coffee this late?!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Sitting by our little pot of fire, about to smoke some good. Then it's off to La-La Land.


Sitting by a fire would be nice since it's like 30 degrees here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Sitting by a fire would be nice since it's like 30 degrees here


Cant believe the warmth this little fire is putting off!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh God! Coffee this late?!


It's morning for me , hence the coffee


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cant believe the warmth this little fire is putting off!


Don't let it die! Nuuuuuuuuuu :c


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cant believe the warmth this little fire is putting off!


It is def a little kick ass fire, baby!! You did a good one when you thought of this!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It is def a little kick ass fire, baby!! You did a good one when you thought of this!!


Thank you My Love!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 8, 2016)

I would make myself a little fire to warm up outside but my clumsiness will probably result me being on the news


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I tried Reese's Peanut butter Cups for the first time, I think I'm in love.


I got bored of them. They used to be my favorite Hershey's product, but I've acquired the taste of 5th avenue bars.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I got bored of them. They used to be my favorite Hershey's product, but I've acquired the taste of 5th avenue bars.


I haven't had a 5th Avenue in years!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I got bored of them. They used to be my favorite Hershey's product, but I've acquired the taste of 5th avenue bars.


5th Ave are goooood!! I like the small white chocolate Reeses cups. 
But a smear of pb & a smear of Nutella on a Vanilla wafer...that shit is downright deadly!


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 9, 2016)

What's a peanut butter cup, are you guys like actually eating straight peanut butter or what?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What's a peanut butter cup, are you guys like actually eating straight peanut butter or what?


Omg!! It's a small pattie of sweetened pb, that's coated in chocolate. (It's called a cup bc it has a paper wrapper that's similar to a cupcake paper, just shorter.) They are thoroughly addictive!!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 9, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What's a peanut butter cup, are you guys like actually eating straight peanut butter or what?



Here it is in glorious high resolution.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cant believe the warmth this little fire is putting off!


Where did you guys get such a large cast iron kettle??


Carbyne said:


> Having to endure my consequences of being lactose after eating a slice of pizza. WORTH IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess life is all about sacrifices


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Where did you guys get such a large cast iron kettle??
> 
> I guess life is all about sacrifices


Its not big. Its just a Dutch Oven.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Where did you guys get such a large cast iron kettle??
> 
> I guess life is all about sacrifices


It's a cast iron dutch oven, same size as a large skillet, just deeper. This particular one we inherited. Haven't cooked in it in years.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Omg!! It's a small pattie of sweetened pb, that's coated in chocolate. (It's called a cup bc it has a paper wrapper that's similar to a cupcake paper, just shorter.) They are thoroughly addictive!!



ohh my, guessing they can't be sent to Australia? x3


----------



## Storok (Dec 9, 2016)

I just realized I never wrote anything in here


----------



## Caecus (Dec 9, 2016)

Storok said:


> I just realized I never wrote anything in here


Me neither lmao, just lurking the chat occasionally.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 9, 2016)

it's like the one thread no one can derail, because it doesn't have a topic

No that wasn't a challenge


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 9, 2016)

tfw When you buy a Steam giftcard to buy some gifts for some friends and you lose the damn card before y'can redeem it :^T


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2016)

Here's something fun you can do: Order pizza, get high, and watch Frozen.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Can we stop for a moment and recognize how amazingly cute the husky shiba cross is?



Just look at it! I want this dog in my life! NOW!


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Can we stop for a moment and recognize how amazingly cute the husky shiba cross is?
> View attachment 15568
> Just look at it! I want this dog in my life! NOW!



I'm sure he was on my Facebook feed earlier D:


----------



## Rant (Dec 9, 2016)

I've waited years for this fucking game. I can wait 10 more minutes for the update haha (no i cant)


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 9, 2016)

Rant said:


> I've waited years for this fucking game. I can wait 10 more minutes for the update haha (no i cant)


holy sheit dem grephics


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Can we stop for a moment and recognize how amazingly cute the husky shiba cross is?
> View attachment 15568
> Just look at it! I want this dog in my life! NOW!


I want one!!


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey everyone!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 9, 2016)

This show called "Maya and Miguel" my little sister was watching was on, and my little brother walks in.
His reaction is: "OH, YOUR FACE! IT'S SO UGLY! I CAN'T LOOK AT IT!"


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 9, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> This show called "Maya and Miguel" my little sister was watching was on, and my little brother walks in.
> His reaction is: "OH, YOUR FACE! IT'S SO UGLY! I CAN'T LOOK AT IT!"


Why ? ugly characther Designs?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

KageNekoSama said:


> Hey everyone!


Hello!!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 9, 2016)

KageNekoSama said:


> Why ? ugly characther Designs?


If you watch that show, believe me, you will have PTSD.


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 9, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> If you watch that show, believe me, you will have PTSD.


Better keep it away from my eyes
How are you doing okami?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 9, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> If you watch that show, believe me, you will have PTSD.


I looked it up. I shouldn't have.


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 9, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> I looked it up. I shouldn't have.


No i don't even want too see it by accident


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

KageNekoSama said:


> Better keep it away from my eyes
> How are you doing okami?


Great! And you?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Can we stop for a moment and recognize how amazingly cute the husky shiba cross is?
> View attachment 15568
> Just look at it! I want this dog in my life! NOW!


Almost as adorable as my Australian cattle dog 8 years ago when I got her at 6 months old.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Can we stop for a moment and recognize how amazingly cute the husky shiba cross is?
> View attachment 15568
> Just look at it! I want this dog in my life! NOW!


I wish my dog was that tiny! My dog weighs almost 200 pounds... but he's still fluffy...


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> holy sheit dem grephics



Imagine what it could be like on PC


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 10, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Imagine what it could be like on PC


my graphics card is a fucking potato, so I'd be left dreaming either way


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> my graphics card is a fucking potato, so I'd be left dreaming either way



Well then, fry it.


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 10, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Well then, fry it.


but it's my only potato :^C


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> but it's my only potato :^C


Either potato goes rotten or potato is made delicious and eaten.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Either potato goes rotten or potato is made delicious and eaten.


Wake me up,
Wake me up inside,
Kill me,
I work at Hot Topic,
Save me...


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 10, 2016)

Good morning all!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 10, 2016)

Just thought I'd stop by and say hi.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just thought I'd stop by and say hi.


What the hell did they wash that window with to make it so tasty??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

KageNekoSama said:


> Good morning all!


Morning!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> What the hell did they wash that window with to make it so tasty??


Nothing, that's just how I greet people through windows. :v


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nothing, that's just how I greet people through windows. :v


Looks like your trying to gnaw thru the glass. Nomnomnom


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Looks like your trying to gnaw thru the glass. Nomnomnom


OK, I lied, it was actually washed with bacon grease.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> OK, I lied, it was actually washed in bacon grease.


I'd try to gnaw thru it too if its washed in bacon grease!!


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Morning!


How's your day?
Anyone knows a good position to use a tablet or the stylus? my middle finger starts hurting after a while when i draw


----------



## Rant (Dec 10, 2016)

Dragon girl auction!!






I'm giving her a hand, i owe her a favor.

www.furaffinity.net: Dragon character for sale (OPEN) by seskata


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just thought I'd stop by and say hi.


Cyka blyat intensifies!

OT:  Computing Forever. <3


----------



## MABU (Dec 10, 2016)

GUYS I'M NEW TO THIS HELP PLZZZ


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 10, 2016)

MABU said:


> GUYS I'M NEW TO THIS HELP PLZZZ


Did you try turning it off and on again?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 10, 2016)

MABU said:


> GUYS I'M NEW TO THIS HELP PLZZZ


-------NEWBIE SURVIVING BOOK V 0.1 (FAF Version)-------
1. Sniff around and look out for other packs.
2. Bark your hello out.
3. Open a thread and think about a good/rather good/useless theme.
4. Make a Bark in your profile
5. Close the browser shameful and crawl under the... wait wut?
6.  Go in the General Discussion.
7. Look for a interesting Name... like "Bunny is gonna lick a Bee"
8. Make a Post. No matter what about.
9. Enjoy reactions.
10. Make a Post about the theme.
11. If needed, repeat 9 and 10
--------END OF INTRODUCTION-------
For more help and full surviving book, please be creative and write a surviving book your damn self.
Thanks, your LupusBook Store.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> Computing Units forever ^^
> And return(); forever lol.
> 
> 
> where the hell you learned this sentence? that guy in Counterstrike spoke russian better


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 10, 2016)

Sometimes brain hurts too


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 10, 2016)

Teach us the ways of furry oh wise and edgy one! XD


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice video but looks like the guy is kinda uncomfortable


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

KageNekoSama said:


> Nice video but looks like the guy is kinda uncomfortable


You'd be too if you had to address a very man-child like culture about a very controversial topic its member base usually defends till their dying breath. But I'm fairly certain that's just his character.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Teach us the ways of furry oh wise and edgy one! XD



I sometimes see general discussion type areas in other forums where someone may ask how they would become a furry, or in some cases they would ask me up front because people have know I'm somewhat of a furry. I always say to ask me *A L L* of the questions you have or else you will be repulsed into an oblivion by what you find out about the fandom internally.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Teach us the ways of furry oh wise and edgy one! XD


That guy seems very socially awkward. He prob is. Like, talking to him would just be painful from the cringe.
I wouldn't be surprised if a man that makes a vid defining the word "furvert" while wearing an animal costume would be painfully awkward to be around........heh, what a fuckin weirdo.


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 11, 2016)

I finished The Next Generation series earlier today so tomorrow is going to be a Next Generation movie marathon. Generations, First Contact, Insurrection, and Nemesis.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I finished The Next Generation series earlier today so tomorrow is going to be a Next Generation movie marathon tomorrow. Generations, First Contact, Insurrection, and Nemesis.


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 11, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I finished The Next Generation series earlier today


Oh shit, any fav episodes?
I've been tryna work my way through all seven seasons of TNG again, but very slowly (I don't wanna burn out, y'kno?)


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh god my ear is still blocked i will have to see my doctor


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That guy seems very socially awkward. He prob is. Like, talking to him would just be painful from the cringe.
> I wouldn't be surprised if a man that makes a vid defining the word "furvert" while wearing an animal costume would be painfully awkward to be around........heh, what a fuckin weirdo.


Welcome to Cringe. Population: A lot of weirdos, especially Furries.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Open borders is suicide. Zero vetting of the ones coming into Europe. The needs of your own countrymen are far more important than those from the outside. Sharing in prosperity is fine, but NOT if you end up taking in criminals, rapists, serial rapists, anarchists and fascists.
> 
> You don't sacrifice the security and well-being of your citizens just to feel good about taking in migrants who most likely hate you and everything you stand for. Yes there are some genuine refugees. Which is why THEY need to be found and helped, while the rest of non-law abiding TRASH gets kicked out.
> 
> ...



Kind of the whole reason of why I bloody loath refugees and, by extension, Trudeau the Cuck. At the very least Merkel is _seemingly _changing by proposing laws to ban burkas and hijabs in places like schools and banks.



Mr.Evergreen said:


> AFD isn't an option either. You don't know how they think, how they behave and what they would do. But as you said, Merkel is also not really an option. No matters what you vote, Merkel already destroyed us.



Yeah no Merkel is enabling the refugee plague. I'd rather AFD win unless Merkel does a complete 360 with her policies and start protecting her own citizens, judicial system and culture.


----------



## jaxel wulf (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm a furry who lives in Kentucky I'm always looking to meet new furs


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Kind of the whole reason of why I bloody loath refugees and, by extension, Trudeau the Cuck. At the very least Merkel is _seemingly _changing by proposing laws to ban burkas and hijabs in places like schools and banks.


Banning burqas won't do shit if she's unwilling to do anything about the mass rapes, gang rapes and criminals, not to mention the imams and "migrants" who preach hatred and fucking genocide of the Jews.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Yeah no Merkel is enabling the refugee plague. I'd rather AFD win unless Merkel does a complete 360 with her policies and start protecting her own citizens, judicial system and culture.


If the AfD doesn't win now they will win next election. But by then it might be too late for Germany.

If Merkel is to protect her own citizens it's gonna have to happen FAST or she will no longer be Chancellor.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 11, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> It IS too late for Germany... im living exactly where all this shits tarned as "refugees" are dumped so i very fine know how the fuck its standing with GER.
> AfD might be a very right bunch o weirdos. But Merkel is just Crazy. She thinks Germany could take care on the whole fuckin Orient!
> Serious, no hate guys, im not against refugees. But im sure as hell against limitless picking up of foreigns, especially withoput having any ID so they could be anything from Bin Ladens Son til the Councellor of Japan. Its like a barrel: theres always a moment its filled to the damn top. And all that foreigns are like powder filled in the Barrel. A few gram aint dengerous. But a whole Kilo of powder may blow your damn gut in the void.
> And:
> ...



Why do you think they made that whole stink in Turkey with the train? If they go into Turkey then they officially become members of Turkey and are no longer "Refugees" but Turkey actually has steps to prevent their plague spreading


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 11, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Oh shit, any fav episodes?
> I've been tryna work my way through all seven seasons of TNG again, but very slowly (I don't wanna burn out, y'kno?)


Right. My favorite episodes were Descent Part 1 and 2.

So I just finished Nemesis and this is how I feel about the films so far, they can change when I have more time to think them over.

First Contact
The Wrath of Khan
The Undiscovered Country
Generations
The Voyage Home
The Search for Spock
The Motion Picture
The Final Frontier and Nemesis (back and forth on those right now)
Insurrection


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I finished The Next Generation series earlier today so tomorrow is going to be a Next Generation movie marathon. Generations, First Contact, Insurrection, and Nemesis.


Nice! First Contact is my favorite.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That guy seems very socially awkward. He prob is. Like, talking to him would just be painful from the cringe.
> I wouldn't be surprised if a man that makes a vid defining the word "furvert" while wearing an animal costume would be painfully awkward to be around........heh, what a fuckin weirdo.


Pretty sure it's just part of his shtick, dude...

Also, wow, judgmental much?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Also, wow, judgmental much?


Just telling it how it is, dude. Chill. Don't need to get all butthurt over this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Just telling it how it is, dude. Chill. Don't need to get all butthurt over this.


Nah, not butthurt man, and you're entitled to feel the way you want, just better not to judge someone by first appearances. Made that mistake a few times and it cost me greatly.

Oh well, c'est la vie..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pretty sure it's just part of his shtick, dude...
> 
> Also, wow, judgmental much?


And Zabu is a cool fursuiter, too. I have liked a few of his videos.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And Zabu is a cool fursuiter, too. I have liked a few of his videos.


Yeah he seems alright.

In other news, UBISOFT is currently giving away Assassins Creed III for free at the moment, get it while you still can!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nah, not butthurt man, and you're entitled to feel the way you want, just better not to judge someone by first appearances. Made that mistake a few times and it cost me greatly.
> 
> Oh well, c'est la vie..


I have seen some of his vids. And, Idk how tf you can make a FURRY vid more cringe than it already sounds, but whatever.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nah, not butthurt man


nnaaaaaaw, u mad, u mad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I have seen some of his vids. And, Idk how tf you can make a FURRY vid more cringe than it already sounds, but whatever.


Come on Larry! Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

If you're going to be an ass dude, don't expect a good attitude from me. But like I said, you're free to feel the way you want, no skin off my nose...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you're going to be an ass dude, don't expect a good attitude from me. But like I said, you're free to feel the way you want, no skin off my nose...


Well I mean, I wasn't really gonna jackoff around the bush or whatever the fuck it's called. Beat around the bush, there we go.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Come on Larry! Don't hate the player, hate the game.


Not hating. Just saying it how it is.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyway, since _most _of the newer community here at FAF have been fairly good to me, I thought I'd give a little something back; I even made a thread about it if anyone is interested!

forums.furaffinity.net: Do You Like Free Games?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Who likes my new avatar?


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Wake me up,
> Wake me up inside,
> Kill me,
> I work at Hot Topic,
> Save me...



What's hot topic x3


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> What's hot topic x3


The domain of emos.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> The domain of emos.



I thought Emo's died out 15 years ago x3


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> I thought Emo's died out 15 years ago x3


Apparently not, unfortunately.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Apparently not, unfortunately.



Haha! I was a typical emo kid in the early 2000's classic Gerard Way


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Haha! I was a typical emo kid in the early 2000's classic Gerard Way


I am frequently compared to The Doctor.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I am frequently compared to The Doctor.



Who? X3


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Who? X3


TARDIS. The Doctor. Daleks. You live under a rock?


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> TARDIS. The Doctor. Daleks. You live under a rock?



You didn't get my joke then?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Ah, fuck! How did I miss that? XD


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 12, 2016)

Rofl I was really pleased with that as well! Then you shattered my dreams


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Who likes my new avatar?


Very...............simple. But not bad!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Very...............simple. But not bad!


Funniest thing I could draw on MSPaint...


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Very...............simple. But not bad!


Speaks many emotions


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> I thought Emo's died out 15 years ago x3


My 13 year old daughter is emo/goth. Nothing dies out anymore. Those things had their beginnings in the 80's.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nothing dies out anymore. Those things had their beginnings in the 80's.


Like this fandom.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Speaks many emotions


Sometimes I do. Sometimes.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My 13 year old daughter is emo/goth. Nothing dies out anymore. Those things had their beginnings in the 80's.



Oh definitely you just need to see guys like Duran Duran, Easier, DOA to see where it all started


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Like this fandom.


Yeah. And she is a fabulous artist. And she is probably a furry too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Oh definitely you just need to see guys like Duran Duran, Easier, DOA to see where it all started


Ahhhh.......Duran Duran........Hungry Like The Wolf!!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

My art is bullshit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Like this fandom.


God knows what and where I would be if I had discovered Furries before six months ago.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd be in the same place... been a furry since I was 11.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> My art is bullshit.


Keep practicing. She carries her doodle pad wherever we go now. And has for a couple of years now. To see her art from her fifth grade beginnings to her eighth grade now, like night and day. She drew my avatar. She did look at a free base online for about two seconds, and twenty minutes later this is what I got. I cried when she gave it to me. My little princess is a fangtastic artist.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Keep practicing. She carries her doodle pad wherever we go now. And has for a couple of years now. To see her art from her fifth grade beginnings to her eighth grade now, like night and day. She drew my avatar. She did look at a free base online for about two seconds, and twenty minutes later this is what I got. I cried when she gave it to me. My little princess is a fangtastic artist.


I wasn't saying it was bad, it's actually pretty good. I was saying I draw nonsensical things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I'd be in the same place... been a furry since I was 11.


You see, I have been a Furry my whole life, have always loved characters like The Thunder Cats, disney and looney tunes, but my first clue shoulda been my obsession with the Lion King my senior year of high school. I was hooked.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

I meant I joined the fandom then...


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You see, I have been a Furry my whole life, have always loved characters like The Thunder Cats, disney and looney tunes, but my first clue shoulda been my obsession with the Lion King my senior year of high school. I was hooked.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I meant I joined the fandom then...


I have been a Furry for six months. Ever since I saw a fursuiter at an anime con in Atlanta in May. Asked my kids what character they were, and they were like,"Dad! That's a Furry!" and I was like "What's a furry?" And they both rolled their eyes at me like I was a dummy or something. Then when we got home late that first night, I started doing research on youtube and google. Didn't take me long to figure out that I am a Furry!!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have been a Furry for six months. Ever since I saw a fursuiter at an anime con in Atlanta in May. Asked my kids what character they were, and they were like,"Dad! That's a Furry!" and I was like "What's a furry?" And they both rolled their eyes at me like I was a dummy or something. Then when we got home late that first night, I started doing research on youtube and google. Didn't take me long to figure out that I am a Furry!!


Cool beans.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have been a Furry for six months. Ever since I saw a fursuiter at an anime con in Atlanta in May. Asked my kids what character they were, and they were like,"Dad! That's a Furry!" and I was like "What's a furry?" And they both rolled their eyes at me like I was a dummy or something. Then when we got home late that first night, I started doing research on youtube and google. Didn't take me long to figure out that I am a Furry!!


'Sa lot better than my story.


----------



## Kyarex (Dec 12, 2016)

holy crap, this thread is massive


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Kyarex said:


> holy crap, this thread is massive


Gets bigger by the day!


----------



## ariamis (Dec 12, 2016)

soooo, i dont think this needs its own thread, but does anyone know a quick easy place to get enough faux fur to line a hood for not very much?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> You live under a rock?


naaaaw, you're just an emo, dude.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> naaaaw, you're just an emo, dude.


But I live in a tree.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> But I live in a tree.


o rly? What's 9+10???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

ariamis said:


> soooo, i dont think this needs its own thread, but does anyone know a quick easy place to get enough faux fur to line a hood for not very much?


Hobby Lobby or Micheals.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> o rly? What's 9+10???


2.1? Math was never my strength.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> o rly? What's 9+10???


19


And by the way, that joke is old.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 12, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> 19


YOU'RE STUPID!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!







heteroclite said:


> And by the way, that joke is old.


ye, you're right.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm going to a con.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I'm going to a con.


Cool! Which one?


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 14, 2016)

Umm, one in Australia x3

I never imagined this happening, but then this fandom seems to be doing that to me a lot..


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I'm going to a con.


oh, nice!! have fun! ^_^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I'm going to a con.


Pawsome! I bet you Aussies throw a helluva party!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Umm, one in Australia x3
> 
> I never imagined this happening, but then this fandom seems to be doing that to me a lot..


It does that.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome! I bet you Aussies throw a helluva party!



Apparently xD
I think I'm gonna be the quiet guy hiding in the corner though haha


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Apparently xD
> I think I'm gonna be the quiet guy hiding in the corner though haha


I imagine there would be a lot of people doing that.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 14, 2016)

I hope there's enough corners.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Apparently xD
> I think I'm gonna be the quiet guy hiding in the corner though haha


Don't be! Go out there and be noticed for NOT being that quiet guy in the corner!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I hope there's enough corners.


Silly.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 14, 2016)

Well you'll have no option but to just say hi while resorting to the already taken corners lol 
Would be the same with me too at my first con


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm going to australia next month but I'm missing the big furry convention. I heard there was a lot of furries meet-up thingies there.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Silly.


That's me! x3

What if someone recognises me D:


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What if someone recognises me D:


Wear a paper bag


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Wear a paper bag


If only I had some sort of suit..


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If only I had some sort of suit..


get a bigger paperbag, or better, a carboard box, sharpie a suit on it, wear the box/bag


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

You're a genius.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 15, 2016)

I got my essay deadline to meet and my performance piece to do tomorrow.... Wish me luck, fur friends o.o


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2016)

Help me.







 I find this piece hilarious as fuck!


----------



## jaxel wulf (Dec 15, 2016)

anyone have a kik


----------



## Caraid (Dec 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> That's me! x3
> 
> What if someone recognises me D:



Wouldn't that mean they are also at the con ergo in no position to judge you for being at said con?


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

Too much logic for this time of the morning

But still they may say things to people x3


----------



## Keeroh (Dec 15, 2016)

Caraid said:


> Wouldn't that mean they are also at the con ergo in no position to judge you for being at said con?


It seems to be a common thought among furries.  Not a fear of judgement or shame, but of not being included. "I want to go to a con and meet people and make friends! Oh but, I plan to spend a lot of time avoiding interaction."
Cut to a week after the con,
"Why don't I have a slew of new friends? :c "
_
I know this, because I'm that idiot. At every con. 
in the hotel room
tweeting about wanting to hang out with people at con
while hiding
three stories above the actual con
<w<;;_


----------



## Jarren (Dec 15, 2016)

So, guess who just got a filling and can't feel the left side of their face 

In related news, drinking has become much more difficult...


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 15, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I got my essay deadline to meet and my performance piece to do tomorrow.... Wish me luck, fur friends o.o



Good luck fuzzbutt!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 16, 2016)

It was my mothers birthday today (15th). Made red velvet/coconut cake, and then realized the number candles were one year off.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 16, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> It was my mothers birthday today (15th). Made red velvet/coconut cake, and then realized the number candles were one year off.


For a moment there I was wondering how your mother could possibly be 15.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 16, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> For a moment there I was wondering how your mother could possibly be 15.


Captain Context was not there for me. I said 15th because it's now 1 AM here but 'today' just made more sense.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 16, 2016)

Well happy late birthday to them!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 17, 2016)

Wanna know what the most awesome feeling in the world is? Getting to drive a 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner with a 426 Hemi in it. Best feeling EVER


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 18, 2016)

I think I've found a new favorite show, and it is called: Time Travelling Bong.


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 18, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Time Travelling Bong.


idk what that is but I already like it based on title alone.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 18, 2016)

I think I'm gonna get the Acebeam K70 Flashlight, yeah.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 19, 2016)

Help! I'm losing my grasp on this forum! my activity has slowed down and I don't wanna stop posting here! D:


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 19, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Help! I'm losing my grasp on this forum! my activity has slowed down and I don't wanna stop posting here! D:



Don't be daft mun! You'll keep posting x3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 19, 2016)

Anyone else like watching insane shit on YouTube?






Dear lord. D:


----------



## ariamis (Dec 19, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone else like watching insane shit on YouTube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what im making~


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Help! I'm losing my grasp on this forum! my activity has slowed down and I don't wanna stop posting here! D:


Don't stop Blue!


----------



## Karatine (Dec 19, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Help! I'm losing my grasp on this forum! my activity has slowed down and I don't wanna stop posting here! D:


Need some help? Name 10 things that aren't Jackie Chan!





... Or just, speak anything that comes to mind


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2016)

Would you pay over $200 for a torch? The Thrunite TN42 is making me want to.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Would you pay over $200 for a torch? The Thrunite TN42 is making me want to.



If I had far more than that in my account and nothing else to spend it on, but I have car problems to fix first xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If I had far more than that in my account and nothing else to spend it on, but I have car problems to fix first xD


So do I, but I've never owned the words best anything before. Plus it'll be useful if I ever want to signal aliens or burn a hole through my enemies.  x)


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Dec 20, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> ...Is this hoover good enough?


Whats amusing about this is the drunk roomba keep bumping into shit!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2016)

So there I was sitting on the couch minding my own business contemplating life, expenses, porn; you know, the usual shit, when suddenly I hear the sound of breaking glass coming from the neighbor. I jump up and run out the door with my flashlight only to find that someone that is supposedly a relation breaking into the house of the owner that is in hospital on account of being old.

So far this has been an interesting night. I wonder if I should prowl the section a bit later on and investigate. The last thing we need are buglers prowling the streets and it is that time of the year again.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2016)

I've been a real rebel today. I'm so proud. :3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I've been a real rebel today. I'm so proud. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


>



Damn right! ^_^


----------



## Saylor (Dec 21, 2016)

I finally figured something out today. So, I mostly eat meats because most of the times I have eaten vegetables, I've gotten like a weird itching/burning feeling in my throat and in my mouth. Almost like my throat and mouth turns into a mosquito bite. It was never too serious, so I wouldn't bother too much with it and would simply avoid eating those vegetables. Today, I was eating a banana and it was brutal and unbarable, so I looked for some possible answers as to why I might be experiencing my symptoms. In particular, I went to the library and looked at food allergies. It turns out, it's ragweed pollen. I'm allergic to ragweed which explains why my allergies go haywire around the fall and why I always get that itchy/burning feeling in my throat and mouth.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 22, 2016)

Saylor said:


> I finally figured something out today. So, I mostly eat meats because most of the times I have eaten vegetables, I've gotten like a weird itching/burning feeling in my throat and in my mouth. Almost like my throat and mouth turns into a mosquito bite. It was never too serious, so I wouldn't bother too much with it and would simply avoid eating those vegetables. Today, I was eating a banana and it was brutal and unbarable, so I looked for some possible answers as to why I might be experiencing my symptoms. In particular, I went to the library and looked at food allergies. It turns out, it's ragweed pollen. I'm allergic to ragweed which explains why my allergies go haywire around the fall and why I always get that itchy/burning feeling in my throat and mouth.



Don't move to south Texas then... ragweed season here is *HELL*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2016)

I just have three words: Merry fucking Christmas! <3


----------



## Karatine (Dec 22, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I just have three words: Merry fucking Christmas! <3



That dude must have been born in the snow.
Though it wasn't until today that I realized I need more chainsaw ice skating in my life.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 22, 2016)

Gingerbread cookies are nice.


----------



## Royn (Dec 22, 2016)

Shibas make most any breed look good.  Observe our precision photobombombomb.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 22, 2016)

Royn said:


> Shibas make most any breed look good.


For some reason, i read that statement as "Shibas make me moist."
Which, considering this forum...


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> For some reason, i read that statement as "Shibas make me moist."
> Which, considering this forum...


Which considering this forum would be outlandish to even think about! How dare you think about something so damn obvious!

Think of the children!


----------



## Artruya (Dec 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I just have three words: Merry fucking Christmas! <3


And a Merry Christmas to you too, Yakamaru!


----------



## Rant (Dec 23, 2016)

I can't sleep, head cold won't leave me be.





Yup, definitely finding no joy tonight haha.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 23, 2016)

I like pie.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 23, 2016)

Gimmie cheesecake anyday :3


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 23, 2016)

omg cheesecake <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2016)

Murray Christmas everyone!





Now go shove your face full of food and eggnog!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy holidays to everybody here on FAF! ^w^


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy whatever you want to celebrate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Happy whatever you want to celebrate.


....But what if you don't celebrate? Happy nothing?


----------



## Karatine (Dec 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ....But what if you don't celebrate? Happy nothing?


Happy Not-Being-Dead Day!

Your gift is... more life!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2016)

Karatine said:


> Happy Not-Being-Dead Day!
> 
> Your gift is... more life!


Happy existing?


----------



## Karatine (Dec 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Happy existing?


Merry Existmas!


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 24, 2016)

Existing isn't merry though..


----------



## Jarren (Dec 24, 2016)

Karatine said:


> Merry Existmas!


I think I'll make a habit of celebrating Existmas every single day from now on : D


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 24, 2016)

*burp


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 25, 2016)

I have been so spoiled this Christmas. Got a Japanese grade kitchen knife, a grooming kit, a box of assorted chocolates, some wipes for my car and $300! And best of all, a kick-ass feed (dessert to come) and spending it with my family.

So Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Im-Not-Actually-A-Furry (Dec 25, 2016)

Im not even a furry, just bored. So uh. Hows it goin ladies and gentlemen? (And assorted small mammals/big game.) By the way, don't ban me, i mean you no harm. I even have a furry friend. Therefore, I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to be here.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 25, 2016)

Im-Not-Actually-A-Furry said:


> Im not even a furry, just bored. So uh. Hows it goin ladies and gentlemen? (And assorted small mammals/big game.) By the way, don't ban me, i mean you no harm. I even have a furry friend. Therefore, I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to be here.


Its the internet...  as long as you are not an asshole no one cares if you aren't a fur. There are plenty of non furs on this site so you are good sir. You can chat with us as if we are regular people 

And I'm doing fairly swell.


----------



## Im-Not-Actually-A-Furry (Dec 25, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> And I'm doing fairly swell.



Wow, you used to word "Swell," which has already put you above the common scum I encounter on the internet on a daily basis, and congratulations for that! I must say, I expected the furry community to be complete trash, full of wastes of oxygen with a severe case of  "Being a complete degenerate" syndrome, but its not as bad as I expected. 

You're still a tad strange though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 25, 2016)

Your second comment and you're already living on the edge. Nice...


----------



## Im-Not-Actually-A-Furry (Dec 25, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Your second comment and you're already living on the edge. Nice...



Hey man, just the way I roll. I'm edgy enough to slit my wrists on my personality.  

So how many people worldwide would you guess are furries? I'm guessing ~100,000 or so.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 25, 2016)

Im-Not-Actually-A-Furry said:


> Hey man, just the way I roll. I'm edgy enough to slit my wrists on my personality.
> 
> So how many people worldwide would you guess are furries? I'm guessing ~100,000 or so.


The answer is always 6


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 25, 2016)

Alpine said:


> The answer is always 6


Nah man it's 42. It's always 42.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok.


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 25, 2016)

Ahhh, the joy of christmas! Quality family time, overdrinking , watching random drunk people screaming in the streets(I mean as long as they are having fun...), over eating and more drinking , having to endure not one but TWO masses with the parents while being drunk !

Well anyways, have fun  and merry Christmas !


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Existing isn't merry though..


It's not a phase, mom. fuckin emo


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It's not a phase, mom. fuckin emo



If life's so fair, why do roses have thorns?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Im-Not-Actually-A-Furry said:


> Hey man, just the way I roll. I'm edgy enough to slit my wrists on my personality.
> 
> So how many people worldwide would you guess are furries? I'm guessing ~100,000 or so.


100,000 fursuiters and millions of regular furries.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If life's so fair, why do roses have thorns?


That's deep Brother. Pretty deep.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 25, 2016)

RIP George Michael. I still can't believe it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If life's so fair, why do roses have thorns?


Oh stfu, dude. Goddammit, man. You gotta be a fuckin moping tumor always? Am I really suppose to "feel like shit" after that. You're just making yourself look more of an attention whore.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Oh stfu, dude. Goddammit, man. You gotta be a fuckin moping tumor always? Am I really suppose to "feel like shit" after that. You're just making yourself look more of an attention whore.


Did you not get what you wanted for Christmas Larry? Why you got an attitude lately?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> If life's so fair, why do roses have thorns?


Hey buddy. Life is life. And everyone gets stuck by that thorn at one time or another. And don't listen to Larry. He's just being his overly joyful self as usual.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did you not get what you wanted for Christmas Larry?


This year's Christmas was better than the last two years, fyi. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why you got an attitude lately?


I mean, I just fuckin hate these attention whores, dude. I kind of always had. Well, I guess not HATE, but...ye


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And don't listen to Larry.


I'm just giving him advice too, dude. It would make him more approachable.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm just giving him advice too, dude. It would make him more approachable.


You do realize that you sound just like them by the way you make your colorful replies. And we're all attention whores. We wouldn't be on here if we weren't.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm just giving him advice too, dude. It would make him more approachable.


Merry Christmas Larry!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You do realize that you sound just like them by the way you make your colorful replies. And we're all attention whores. We wouldn't be on here if we weren't.


I've never been like, "Every rose has it's thorn" and "existing isn't merry" and all that emo shit.




Hold tf up, you're calling me an attention whore yet you're always fuckin spamming in those threads and making those "fan threads." Oh, but you weren't being serious and we should know that by now. Sure, sure. Yeah, I'M the attention whore. kk, sure.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Merry Christmas Larry!


It's really hard to have a normal conversation with you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've never been like, "Every rose has it's thorn" and "existing isn't merry" and all that emo shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said "we're all attention whores." Which includes me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I've never been like, "Every rose has it's thorn" and "existing isn't merry" and all that emo shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know I bothered you so much. Until yesterday.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It's really hard to have a normal conversation with you.


I just wished you a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I said "we're all attention whores." Which includes me.


k den. At first before all of this I meant like an EMO attention whore.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I didn't know I bothered you so much. Until yesterday.


Trust me, it seemed like you bothered just about everyone on that thread.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I just wished you a Merry Christmas.


I get that, but you completely change the topic out of nowhere and that just gets really annoying. Imagine doing that irl? Just being in an argument with some random dude and then you're just like "MERRY CHRISTMAS, DUDE!" right as your in the middle of it. It's just pretty annoying.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> k den. At first before all of this I meant like an EMO attention whore.
> 
> Trust me, it seemed like you bothered just about everyone on that thread.
> 
> I get that, but you completely change the topic out of nowhere and that just gets really annoying. Imagine doing that irl? Just being in an argument with some random dude and then you're just like "MERRY CHRISTMAS, DUDE!" right as your in the middle of it. It's just pretty annoying.


I do that. It is what is is. I don't care that I bothered people. Especially people who believe that they are smarter than women because they are men. Because some study, conducted by a man, said it's so. Ludicrous. A study is not scientific proof. Of course I derailed that shit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> k den. At first before all of this I meant like an EMO attention whore.
> 
> Trust me, it seemed like you bothered just about everyone on that thread.
> 
> I get that, but you completely change the topic out of nowhere and that just gets really annoying. Imagine doing that irl? Just being in an argument with some random dude and then you're just like "MERRY CHRISTMAS, DUDE!" right as your in the middle of it. It's just pretty annoying.


And I like changing the subject. Merry Hanakwanzmas!!


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A study is not scientific proof. Of course I derailed that shit.









I can't even tell if you're trolling anymore.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 25, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> I can't even tell if you're trolling anymore.


One study proves little.
It only becomes valid once it's been done over and over again by other parties.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> I can't even tell if you're trolling anymore.


It ain't trolling if it's the truth.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> One study proves little.
> It only becomes valid once it's been done over and over again by other parties.


With the same exact results. Then peer reviewed. Published. Etc etc.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It ain't trolling if it's the truth.


And yet you still have zero evidence that it is the truth.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 26, 2016)

Merry Christmas @Okami_No_Heishi!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> And yet you still have zero evidence that it is the truth.


Zero evidence for what!? That women are smarter than men? Or men are smarter than women? There is NO evidence either way!! My experience is MY evidence! The smartest people in elementary school, junior high, and high school were all girls! The most successful people I have known have ALL BEEN WOMEN!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Merry Christmas @Okami_No_Heishi!


Merry Christmas Hushy, my Furry Friend!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I do that. It is what is is. I don't care that I bothered people. Especially people who believe that they are smarter than women because they are men. Because some study, conducted by a man, said it's so. Ludicrous. A study is not scientific proof. Of course I derailed that shit.


OH MY GOOOD!!!! THIS IS THE SHIT THAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU ON ABOUT?!!?!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Especially people who believe that they are smarter than women because they are men.


Not a single fuckin person in that thread said that they are smarter than a woman simply because they are a man.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because some study, conducted by a man, said it's so. Ludicrous. A study is not scientific proof. Of course I derailed that shit.














If anyone here needs proof, it's you. This is absolutely ridiculous. And I also remember after that you were all like "C'mon, you guys should know by now that I always troll" and "I wasn'tbeing serious" and shit and trying to pull it off because you realized. by everyone's reactions to those claims, that what you said was so idiotic that you had to act like you were just fooling around. And if you go back to that thread I'm pretty sure you deleted that shit because you wanted to hide your fuck ups and not seem like a complete retard.

This is why dumbfucks shouldn't breed. The outcome is this.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Zero evidence for what!? That women are smarter than men? Or men are smarter than women? There is NO evidence either way!! My experience is MY evidence! The smartest people in elementary school, junior high, and high school were all girls!


The top 3 smartest people to ever attend my PUBLIC High School were all men and had Academic Scholarships. That's my experience so I guess that makes it PROOF according to you. You could also be bullshitting for all we know.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The most successful people I have known have ALL BEEN WOMEN!


Richest person in the world: Man
First person to land on the Moon: Man
Inventor of the Internet: Man
Smartest person to ever live: Man
Smartest person currently living: Man
All of the U.S. presidents ever: Man


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm not shitting on women btw. I never was. It's just that the shit you say is ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS to the point that I have to say something about it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> The top 3 smartest people to ever attend my PUBLIC High School were all men and had Academic Scholarships. That's my experience so I guess that makes it PROOF according to you. You could also be bullshitting for all we know.
> 
> Richest person in the world: Man
> First person to land on the Moon: Man
> ...


Most sexist person on Earth: MAN


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm not shitting on women btw. I never was. It's just that the shit you say is ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS to the point that I have to say something about it.


I simply said that women are and have been the smartest. To fuk with sexist assholes who really believe that shit.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I simply said that women are and have been the smartest.


Yeah, and you were like, "duuuuuuuuuuh, I don't need proof. I have experience" And you're telling others that they need scientific proof. smdh.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> To fuk with sexist assholes who really believe that shit.


wtf do you mean? You expected NO ONE to take you seriously? You're the one to be on the more serious mindset anyways. So of fucking course people are gonna take the shit you say seriously. ESPECIALLY when you say something as ridiculous as that.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Most sexist person on Earth: MAN


Give the keyboard back to your father, kid. We're talking about grown-up stuff.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Most sexist person on Earth: MAN


I think that would be you because you are rather being sexist yourself, dude.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 26, 2016)

Y'all need to just let this shit go. 

Larry, you're getting shittier everyday. I unblocked you cause you had sorta mellowed out, but I think it'll be making a comeback. 

Who cares if men or women are the smarter ones? We both have our good & bad examples. Women are more emotional by nature, because it is ingrained in us (well, most of us) to nurture. But it doesn't make us any less intelligent. I've seen many examples of male stupidity (yeah, they're memes, but it's photographic proof), 

I'm just trying to say that there is no reason to get so ridiculous about it. I can understand a friendly debate. But when you start throwing around personal insults, that's just wrong.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My experience is MY evidence!


Dude, you can't even fuckin say that, that sounds just fuckin retarded. That's like saying from MY experience I have never seen an episode of Game of Thrones, THEREFORE, it doesn't exist. MY experience, MY proof. Or also like, from MY experience, I hate Wednesdays, THEREFORE, EVERYONE hates Wednesdays and Wednesday is the worst day of the week. MY experience, MY proof. Or also like saying, from MY experience, I have a bad time on the toilet after Taco Bell, THEREFORE, EVERYONE has a bad time on the toilet after Taco Bell and Taco Bell is the worst place ever. Also like saying, from MY experience, I can't open the door, THEREFORE, NO ONE can open the door.

I can go on and on...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

QUOTE="bhutrflai, post: 5647948, member: 105157"]Y'all need to just let this shit go./QUOTE
What he said was utterly ridiculous and that isn't the first time he have done that.
QUOTE="bhutrflai, post: 5647948, member: 105157"Larry, you're getting shittier everyday. I unblocked you cause you had sorta mellowed out, but I think it'll be making a comeback.[/QUOTE]
You can thank your husband on that one.
QUOTE="bhutrflai, post: 5647948, member: 105157"Who cares if men or women are the smarter ones? We both have our good & bad examples.[/QUOTE]
I get that, but I needed to let him know that what he was saying was just plain fuckin stupid and uneducated.
QUOTE="bhutrflai, post: 5647948, member: 105157"Women are more emotional by nature, because it is ingrained in us (well, most of us) to nurture. But it doesn't make us any less intelligent.[/QUOTE]
I never fuckin said that, but k den.
QUOTE="bhutrflai, post: 5647948, member: 105157"I've seen many examples of male stupidity (yeah, they're memes, but it's photographic proof),[/QUOTE]
Are you talking about that time that he got all butthurt over a fuckin satirical meme that literally didn't insult him in anyway. That's his own fuckin fault for being oversensitive and taking jokes too seriously. Which is another reason why people took him seriously on this topic.
QUOTE="bhutrflai, post: 5647948, member: 105157" I'm just trying to say that there is no reason to get so ridiculous about it. I can understand a friendly debate. But when you start throwing around personal insults, that's just wrong.[/QUOTE]
He kind of threw an insult at me by pretty much saying I'm dumber than a women and I always have and will be.



I needed to do it this way cuz she blocked me without even giving me a chance to reply. smfh.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I do that. It is what is is. I don't care that I bothered people. Especially people who believe that they are smarter than women because they are men. Because some study, conducted by a man, said it's so. Ludicrous. A study is not scientific proof. Of course I derailed that shit.


So you derailed a thread just because you didn't like it? And a study means nothing because, again, you didn't like it? Sorry, man. The world doesn't work that way.

Also, they were two studies, conducted 21 years apart. You should at least read the damn article before you complain about it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> So you derailed a thread just because you didn't like it? And a study means nothing because, again, you didn't like it? Sorry, man. The world doesn't work that way.
> 
> Also, they were two studies, conducted 21 years apart. You should at least read the damn article before you complain about it.


Couldn't have said it better myself. hs


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2016)

Jesus christ, it's like a mass murder in this thread, wtf


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Dude, you can't even fuckin say that, that sounds just fuckin retarded. That's like saying from MY experience I have never seen an episode of Game of Thrones, THEREFORE, it doesn't exist. MY experience, MY proof. Or also like, from MY experience, I hate Wednesdays, THEREFORE, EVERYONE hates Wednesdays and Wednesday is the worst day of the week. MY experience, MY proof. Or also like saying, from MY experience, I have a bad time on the toilet after Taco Bell, THEREFORE, EVERYONE has a bad time on the toilet after Taco Bell and Taco Bell is the worst place ever. Also like saying, from MY experience, I can't open the door, THEREFORE, NO ONE can open the door.
> 
> I can go on and on...


Coming from someone who has little experience in life and relationships. Dude. I am done with this silly conversation ok? If you really believe men are smarter than women, cool. Good luck with that. If you believe my 41 years of experience in life means nothing, cool. Those are your Opinions. I respect that. But saying MY opinion doesn't matter in the same sentence that yours does sounds stupid. I don't know why this all started, because I said something you didn't agree with, on a thread where it seemed all of you were hell bent on proving a stupid point Somnium brought up. Dude, there is not one shred of proof either way. None. These studies, done by men, are as biased as everything else. But anyways, this is over and done. I will not be expressing my opinions on any more stupid threads about sexism, homophobia, or politics. Cool? Cool.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 26, 2016)

Lookin at this chat like


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 26, 2016)

Now for something completely different:


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Coming from someone who has little experience in life and relationships. Dude. I am done with this silly conversation ok?


You're the one that brought up that claim yourself, not any of us. You kind of brought this on yourself, dude, big time. And why do you say that? After you made those claims you were all like, "c'mon guys, you should know by now that I'm not being serious." And that just makes it even MORE clear that you realized you fucked up and that you tried to cover up your fuck up. That's what makes this whole thing more ridiculous.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you really believe men are smarter than women, cool. Good luck with that.


Like I said before, I'm not trying to shit on women, you know. Yes, there are very intelligent women out there as well. But I guess, according to you, MY EXPERIENCE IS ALL THE PROOF I NEED! There were also more than one study in that thread. And I like how you just completely skipped by JumboWumbo's reply. Makes it seem more like you're trying to avoid the fact that you're sounding like an idiot.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you believe my 41 years of experience in life means nothing, cool. Those are your Opinions. I respect that.


Because they way you fuckin said it. It was just fuckin ridiculous, dude. You were basically saying that your experiences proves every fuckin study proving that men were smarter than women wrong. And that your experiences were all the proof everyone ever needed. You see, everyone has different experiences on certain things. That's why we can't really use that as actual proof towards certain things. And this is a PERFECT example.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But saying MY opinion doesn't matter in the same sentence that yours does sounds stupid.


When in the fuck did I ever say that? If you're talking about what I said with MY experience towards certain things, I was just showing how retarded your reasoning was in proving your claim. I never said your opinion matter. I'm just pointing out that that whole "MY experience is MY evidence" and using that as "proof" for your claims was fucking idiotic. You need some actual proof, dude.
At this point it feels like you're trying to put words into my mouth so that you try to make ME look like the idiot here. That's pretty fuckin ignorant.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't know why this all started, because I said something you didn't agree with


This all started because you said something completely ridiculous that didn't make nay fuckin sense that ended up you saying you were just trolling and shit. None of us agreed with it because the WAY you fuckin said it was just the highlight of retardation that day.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> on a thread where it seemed all of you were hell bent on proving a stupid point Somnium brought up.


Yeah, because showing studies conducted 21 years apart and using ACTUAL proof is being hell-bent. Naw, dude. If anyone is hell-bent here, it's most definitely YOU saying, "MY experience, MY evidence" and using that to prove your claims.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dude, there is not one shred of proof either way. None. These studies, done by men, are as biased as everything else.


You see, you want to think it's biased because it's something that you do not agree with. That right there is fuckin childish. Just because you do not agree with something doesn't make it any less true. There were TWO studies that were 2 DECADES apart. If there is no proof EITHER way, then I guess your whole "MY experience is all the proof you need" doesn't work either.
That's like the millionth time I've seen you played yourself, dude.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But anyways, this is over and done.


Who died and made you ruler? I hope you realize this is the outcome of saying stupid shit.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I will not be expressing my opinions on any more stupid threads about sexism, homophobia, or politics.


DUDE! If anything, YOU'RE the one that's being sexist because you're shit like this that started all of this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So you, told me, a man, that I'm pretty much fuckin stupid and will never be smart no matter what. And then you're all like, "Get over it and move on" and trying to not have anyone use ACTUAL proof against you because you know that what you said was completely idiotic with no proof whatsoever that men will never be smarter than women.

Oh, but what do you comeback with?...




You of course have no proof whatsoever for your claim. Therefore, you start acting like your claim is "pointless" and that it's an opinion thread. And because of that, you think that you do not need any evidence to prove your claim whatsoever. That claim was not pointless at all. You just basically called every man to ever live retarded and that they will never ever be as smart as women.
And what was you're only line of defense?...




*claps* Ay, when did Stephen Hawking become furry? People have different experiences towards different shit, like I said before. You're experiences does NOT prove your claim and does NOT make it true.

I don't understand what you mean by homophobia? No one was homophobic in that thread. OH! But of course, you're just trying to make it seem like you're in the right and trying everything to make it seem like you're not ignorant.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cool? Cool.


I just don't understand how someone could think like this. This isn't the first time you started a bunch of idiotic shit like this.
Like,....how do you think??? What's going through your head when you say shit like this??? My goodness. How tf do people even approach you with out somehow offending you in a way?


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 26, 2016)

I think guys should continue your debate on the PM. This has been going on since the last page and it's filled up most of this page. I'm not going to pick any sides on the argument because I'm not in the mood to tell anyone what they've been doing wrong and I don't care which gender is smarter.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I don't care which gender is smarter.


I honestly don't care either. It's just that he keeps saying retarded shit. And I know I'm not the only one bothered by it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 26, 2016)

Now now children, settle down. By clawing at each others throats you're no better than a highschool bully, and I'm sure no one here wants that title.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now now children, settle down. By clawing at each others throats you're no better than a highschool bully, and I'm sure no one here wants that title.


k den, mom.


Mr. Fox said:


> and I'm sure no one here wants that title.


I would way rather be that than one of those fuckin annoying ass emo attention whores. Always yelling and shit in their little spot. Sometimes I get it confused with the trashcan because I figured that's where the trash belongs, right???





















Ye, I guess you're right.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 26, 2016)

Hai everyone ^-^


----------



## Alpine (Dec 26, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Hai everyone ^-^


Hey


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 26, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Hey


How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Hai everyone ^-^


Hey!


----------



## Alpine (Dec 26, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> How are you?


Doing a pile of childhood ruining requests  how about you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> How are you?


Great!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 26, 2016)

Tried to sleep but I guess the night wants me awake c:
 I'm just on here doing nothing xP


----------



## Alpine (Dec 26, 2016)

Time for me to play some forza


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Tried to sleep but I guess the night wants me awake c:
> I'm just on here doing nothing xP


About the same. About to smoke and go to bed. Maybe.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 26, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Time for me to play some forza


Oh! I just ordered Forza 2 :3 I love it!


----------



## Alpine (Dec 26, 2016)

Maybe I should tune some muscle cars on that game. 99% of what I've been using on FH3 are JDM cars


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 26, 2016)

Only vehicle I buy and tune is any Firebird


----------



## Alpine (Dec 26, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Only vehicle I buy and tune is any Firebird


I tune a lot, but I was creating a bunch of IRL Japanese tuned cars (hense using JDM cars like a mofo). Like this one I finished recently


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 26, 2016)

Alpine said:


> I tune a lot, but I was creating a bunch of IRL Japanese tuned cars (hense using JDM cars like a mofo). Like this one I finished recently


<3


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 26, 2016)

modfox said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Carbyne
> friggin wolf


?


----------



## modfox (Dec 26, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> ?


just jokin around


----------



## Alpine (Dec 27, 2016)

Browsing FAF while driving in Forza  one handed with manual with clutch 
/multitaskmaster


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 27, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Browsing FAF while driving in Forza  one handed with manual with clutch
> /multitaskmaster


Don't mess up!


----------



## modfox (Dec 27, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Browsing FAF while driving in Forza  one handed with manual with clutch
> /multitaskmaster



Þetta reddast


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I would way rather be that than one of those fuckin annoying ass emo attention whores. Always yelling and shit in their little spot. Sometimes I get it confused with the trashcan because I figured that's where the trash belongs, right???


Awww you poor thing! Come and cry on mommy's shoulder and let it all out, mommy understands!


----------



## Somnium (Dec 27, 2016)

Can someone explain why Okami and his wife has so many likes? It's me who deserves that many likes!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Can someone explain why Okami and his wife has so many likes? It's me who deserves that many likes!


You need to let it go mate.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You need to let it go mate.



let go my ass!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> let go my ass!


Come on now, don't be _that _guy, no one likes that guy, and I like you just the way you are.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Come on now, don't be _that _guy, no one likes that guy, and I like you just the way you are.



y-you like me? aww I'm flattered!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> y-you like me? aww I'm flattered!


Yes but in a way someone likes a piece of art.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes but in a way someone likes a piece of art.



oh dear, you mean like a piece of nsfw furry art? :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh dear, you mean like a piece of nsfw furry art? :3


More like how someone looks at a Picasso.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Can someone explain why Okami and his wife has so many likes? It's me who deserves that many likes!


Get a significant other to join the forum and just like all your posts, pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Get a significant other to join the forum and just like all your posts, pretty much sums it up.


I don't see what the issue is, likes make me feel special. Now like my post, foxbutt.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> More like how someone looks at a Picasso.



mmmm Picasso. I hear you though. I need to put more work into our relationship for it to progress



FoxInTheCloset said:


> Get a significant other to join the forum and just like all your posts, pretty much sums it up.



Yea I was thinking about it too


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I need to put more work into our relationship for it to progress


No thanks, I'm already taken...


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't see what the issue is, likes make me feel special. Now like my post, foxbutt.


Oh there isn't an issue. I just gave the reason why.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> No thanks, I'm already taken...



I'll just be an underdog


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Oh there isn't an issue. I just gave the reason why.


But what you didn't know is that it was never about the likes.

And good foxbutt. :3



Somnium said:


> I'll just be an underdog


In the furry fandom, we're all underdogs.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> And good foxbutt. :3


I love inflating egos :v


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> More like how someone looks at a Picasso.



Slightly bemused, with their head tilted to the side, trying to figure out exactly what the hell they're looking at? xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Slightly bemused, with their head tilted to the side, trying to figure out exactly what the hell they're looking at? xD


Exactly.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 27, 2016)

Hell!
I've just climbed atop a volcano. I'm exhausted and covered in sunburns. It was cool tho!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Hell!
> I've just climbed atop a volcano. I'm exhausted and covered in sunburns. It was cool tho!



I'm hoping it was a dormant volcano... ?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 27, 2016)

@aloveablebunny: Yes it was indeed dormant at the moment . It could have erupted tho and that would have been a cool sight, but I wouldn't have had the right to climb it


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> @aloveablebunny: Yes it was indeed dormant at the moment . It could have erupted tho and that would have been a cool sight, but I wouldn't have had the right to climb it



Okay good lol, I was gonna say... you might need some stronger burn cream if it wasn't dormant xDD

We have a dormant volcano out here, probably about ~10 miles from where I'm at. And we're on a fault line too. Soooo if that thing ever becomes active, we're screwed!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 27, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> We have a dormant volcano out here, probably about ~10 miles from where I'm at. And we're on a fault line too. Soooo if that thing ever becomes active, we're screwed!



I love volcanoes!Do you know what type of volcano you're living next to? If it's a shield volcano you'll be least screwed when it erupts than if it's a stratovolcano


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> I love volcanoes!Do you know what type of volcano you're living next to? If it's a shield volcano you'll be least screwed when it erupts than if it's a stratovolcano



I am not sure what type it is, but here's a Wiki on it: Pilot Knob (Austin, Texas) - Wikipedia


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 27, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I am not sure what type it is, but here's a Wiki on it: Pilot Knob (Austin, Texas) - Wikipedia


It's extinct so you should be fine . I couldn't find the type of the volcano tho. Mine erupted five month ago but it's mostly lava flows so it's ok


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> It's extinct so you should be fine . I couldn't find the type of the volcano tho. Mine erupted five month ago but it's mostly lava flows so it's ok



Yeah it didn't mention the type of volcano.

It's funny because I didn't realize that I lived close to one until like... 10 years ago. I think it was in a science class in school that the teacher enlightened us to the fact that we were that close to a volcano and a fault line.

I don't think we have any seismic activity over here (near the fault line), if we do - it's way too minute to register or be news-worthy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 27, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yeah it didn't mention the type of volcano.
> 
> It's funny because I didn't realize that I lived close to one until like... 10 years ago. I think it was in a science class in school that the teacher enlightened us to the fact that we were that close to a volcano and a fault line.
> 
> I don't think we have any seismic activity over here (near the fault line), if we do - it's way too minute to register or be news-worthy.


Usually , volcanoes tend to appear around fault lines. Can you still see a crater ? The volcano near me (technically I live on it, volcanic island  ) has plenty of vents and craters, but usually they tend to fill with gravels and sand after eruptions. If it's pretty old, there could be a lake or something nearby where the crater used to be


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Usually , volcanoes tend to appear around fault lines. Can you still see a crater ? The volcano near me (technically I live on it, volcanic island  ) has plenty of vents and craters, but usually they tend to fill with gravels and sand after eruptions. If it's pretty old, there could be a lake or something nearby where the crater used to be



It's been a few years since I've been close enough to look, honestly, so I don't know if there's a crater or not. It's hard to tell from photos too :/


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 27, 2016)

@aloveablebunny : There doesn't seem to be any crater left, but you never know . Could be fun to explore if it's safe. _Alright, I need to __stop talking about volcanoes now, this ain't a geology thread --'_


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 27, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> @aloveablebunny : There doesn't seem to be any crater left, but you never know . Could be fun to explore if it's safe. _Alright, I need to stop talking about volcanoes now, this ain't a geology thread --'_



Hahaha!! No harm in talking about something you like.

I'll probably go exploring in the spring, I live within 10 miles of the thing now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hahaha!! No harm in talking about something you like.
> 
> I'll probably go exploring in the spring, I live within 10 miles of the thing now.







For if the volcano erupts!


----------



## ariamis (Dec 27, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're the one that brought up that claim yourself, not any of us. You kind of brought this on yourself, dude, big time. And why do you say that? After you made those claims you were all like, "c'mon guys, you should know by now that I'm not being serious." And that just makes it even MORE clear that you realized you fucked up and that you tried to cover up your fuck up. That's what makes this whole thing more ridiculous.
> 
> Like I said before, I'm not trying to shit on women, you know. Yes, there are very intelligent women out there as well. But I guess, according to you, MY EXPERIENCE IS ALL THE PROOF I NEED! There were also more than one study in that thread. And I like how you just completely skipped by JumboWumbo's reply. Makes it seem more like you're trying to avoid the fact that you're sounding like an idiot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Dec 27, 2016)

Isn't media drama such a beautiful thing? (CORRECT ANSWER: Not really...)
Is it fun to watch? (In _my _experience: Yes)


----------



## Jarren (Dec 27, 2016)

Christ, I look away from this thread for a week and suddenly Larry and Okami are after each other again. Now I have to think about whether or not I want to read the last few pages...


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Christ, I look away from this thread for a week and suddenly Larry and Okami are after each other again. Now I have to think about whether or not I want to read the last few pages...


It's basically the research thread all over again, continued.

I am on Larry's side on this one.

Anecdotal evidence is NOT evidence. If that were enough then going by MY OWN personal experience men excel better at women in everything other than being emotional.

Either prove your shit or shut up, which I've said previously.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 27, 2016)

Even though making an assumption based on anecdotes isn't quite scientific, neither is making assumptions based on a single study.
It needs to be repeatable and balanced, but from what I can tell, men were over-represented in the study, which could skew results.
However, the IQ deviation noted (mind you, IQ isn't a solid way of determining functional intelligence anyways) was within the single digits between the sexes.
Also, the title of the thread posted here does not match the results, as the study also shows that men, though they may have the capacity for a higher intelligence quota, also have the capacity for a lower intelligence quota whereas women in their study is a sort of happy medium.

Personally, I think the biggest problem here is the instant adherence to studies the mass population seem to have, especially if the study validates something they think regardless of how solid the study actually is.
News sites release information on single studies all the time and push them as fact and people like to eat them up.

TLDR; One study is not fact nor is anecdotal evidence. Things have to be both repeatable and repeated. This is how science works.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 27, 2016)

Triangle


----------



## Alpine (Dec 27, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Triangle


Circle


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 27, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Circle


Square


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 27, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Square


Tesseract


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 27, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Tesseract


I don't have enough brain cells to brain on such complex geometry...
too... Complex! 

I'm afraid..... 

You beat me..... *ded*


----------



## Alpine (Dec 27, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Square


Woah that's gettin too expensive now! Shave off a side or two


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 27, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I don't have enough brain cells to brain on such complex geometry...
> too... Complex!
> 
> I'm afraid.....
> ...


*cradling Carbyne
WHY?! OH WHY?!
WHAT HAVE I DONE!?

Wait...

*phoenix down


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Even though making an assumption based on anecdotes isn't quite scientific, neither is making assumptions based on a single study.
> It needs to be repeatable and balanced, but from what I can tell, men were over-represented in the study, which could skew results.
> However, the IQ deviation noted (mind you, IQ isn't a solid way of determining functional intelligence anyways) was within the single digits between the sexes.
> Also, the title of the thread posted here does not match the results, as the study also shows that men, though they may have the capacity for a higher intelligence quota, also have the capacity for a lower intelligence quota whereas women in their study is a sort of happy medium.
> ...


Studies made over a long period of time can be used if it's done properly.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 27, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> *cradling Carbyne
> WHY?! OH WHY?!
> WHAT HAVE I DONE!?
> 
> ...


*Struggling to respond*
Get.... My.... 123 ABC toy set... To...
Cure me!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Studies made over a long period of time can be used if it's done properly.


As long as it can be proven that how the study is done is proper.
That would have to be proven, too.



Carbyne said:


> *Struggling to respond*
> Get.... My.... 123 ABC toy set... To...
> Cure me!


Now I know you're playing.
Phoenix down recovers half your maximum health right away.
Get up.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 27, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> As long as it can be proven that how the study is done is proper.
> That would have to be proven, too.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm alive


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 27, 2016)

Welp, Carrie Fisher is dead.

2016 claims another one.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Welp, Carrie Fisher is dead.
> 
> 2016 claims another one.


Who the hell is Carrie Fisher?

Actually, nevermind. Gonna Google it.

~Edit~
Ah, her.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 27, 2016)

Can 2016 just end already


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Can 2016 just end already


But 2016 is already glorious, and 2017 will be even more glorious!


----------



## Alpine (Dec 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> But 2016 is already glorious, and 2017 will be even more glorious!


Welp...time to whip out the stockpile and prepare for an apocalypse


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Awww you poor thing! Come and cry on mommy's shoulder and let it all out, mommy understands!


Um, I said that I'M the one that messes wi-....nevermind


----------



## Somnium (Dec 27, 2016)

The barber told me I'm starting to go bald. Great, I'm getting old. Hopefully I'll have enough hair left for my hair goals of 2017.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Welp...time to whip out the stockpile and prepare for an apocalypse


Inb4 only guns and no ammo.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Inb4 only guns and no ammo.


Plan B


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 27, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Plan B


And if that won't work, at least you have some ornate clubs


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 27, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Welp, Carrie Fisher is dead.
> 
> 2016 claims another one.


2016 just wasn't fucking done with us... I fear for the next few days Q_Q


----------



## Astrayl (Dec 27, 2016)

Snoot.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> 2016 just wasn't fucking done with us... I fear for the next few days Q_Q


People die all the time. It's only a matter of when and where. 2016's already been good. I wonder what 2017 brings..


----------



## Saylor (Dec 27, 2016)

Sadly, I kinda knew this wasn't looking too great for her after she was in the ICU for so long with no signs of recovery.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 27, 2016)

I am a fish.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15855


In that case, you've gotta work on getting your point across.


























Then again, you're probably just acting like you can't get your point across because you realize how bat shit crazy it is.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Dec 27, 2016)

I wish my communication skills with humans were that good.


----------



## Tangented (Dec 28, 2016)

Arcturus Maple said:


> I wish my communication skills with humans were that good.


Don't we all...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15855


For it would be:

What you think > What you can put into words > What you say to people > How much I care


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Sadly, I kinda knew this wasn't looking too great for her after she was in the ICU for so long with no signs of recovery.



It was pretty bleak after it was learned she was without oxygen for 10 or 15 minutes. I wouldn't be surprised if the family just wanted one last Christmas with her, and pulled the plug afterwards to end any type of suffering. Very sad.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 28, 2016)

Astrayl said:


> Snoot.







SNOOOT!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> In that case, you've gotta work on getting your point across.
> Then again, you're probably just acting like you can't get your point across because you realize how bat shit crazy it is.


Think before talking. Think before typing. Think about sentence structures and which words will be used, and in which context.

If you can't say what you mean how can you mean what you say? If you suck at saying what you mean you're going to suck at meaning what you say, aka people won't take you nor what you say seriously. Simple as that.

Then there's the batshit insane crazy shit people say and they wonder why they are being judged on what they say. You can't mean one thing while saying something else. That means your words, aka, what you SAY, is inconsistent with how you FEEL/want to express yourself.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 28, 2016)

People should stop blocking me


----------



## Jarren (Dec 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> People should stop blocking me


Have you started keeping track of who's blocked you?
How many are you up to now?


----------



## Somnium (Dec 28, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Have you started keeping track of who's blocked you?
> How many are you up to now?



At least six. They all are just jealous of my sparkles


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> People should stop blocking me


Get better social skills and people won't block you.


----------



## Julen (Dec 28, 2016)

Alpine said:


>


Rare picture of Ww2 Russian soldier seconds before destroying a Tiger, Battle of Stalingrad (Colorized)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> In that case, you've gotta work on getting your point across.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop being so bent out of shape because I DO THINK WOMEN ARE SMARTER THAN MEN! Get the fluck over it Larry!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

Everybody who don't like me, or what I post, or how I post it, do me a favor: Stop reading my post. Stop commenting on them. If you think I got too many likes just because my wife likes my post, do the math. Even without her likes, I still have more than a thousand more than any of you. Just saying.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Dec 28, 2016)

I love watching kamen rider can't wait for the next new episode


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> People should stop blocking me


Well, if you stopped acting like a dog in heat 24/7 with a complete lack of sense of privacy and common sense and started THINKING before you write shit you'd think you were a lot more approachable. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Everybody who don't like me, or what I post, or how I post it, do me a favor: Stop reading my post. Stop commenting on them. If you think I got too many likes just because my wife likes my post, do the math. Even without her likes, I still have more than a thousand more than any of you. Just saying.


Not an argument. This is not a private chat where it's ok to have every third post being "I LOVE YOU!". Out of what, 2.7k posts? This is a FORUM. A couple hundred of those posts and it will be looked upon as SPAM because you don't seem to be able to just shout it across the room.

Also, stop derailing threads just because you completely fail at providing ANY evidence on your claims or don't like the topic. It's outright pathetic. Either say you don't have any evidence or stay away from the topic.


----------



## Royn (Dec 28, 2016)

Life is pain.  Anyone says different is selling something.  Roses have thorns because the tinier furries need porches.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 28, 2016)

Royn said:


> Life is pain.  Anyone says different is selling something.  Roses have thorns because the tinier furries need porches.


Life is a bitch and we all just do our best to survive it.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 28, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi 
Just let it go. No point argueing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi
> Just let it go. No point argueing.


Agreed. Just did a lil bit of lurking today and seen all the nice things they were all saying about me. I let it go, but obviously they haven't.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Agreed. Just did a lil bit of lurking today and seen all the nice things they were all saying about me. I let it go, but obviously they haven't.


Just turn the other cheek and ignore.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Just turn the other cheek and ignore.


*turns muzzle into the wind* Done!


----------



## ariamis (Dec 28, 2016)

*sits here quietly watching and judging*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

ariamis said:


> *sits here quietly watching and judging*


What are you watching and judging?


----------



## ariamis (Dec 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What are you watching and judging?


everyone and everything o-o


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm drunk.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I DO THINK WOMEN ARE SMARTER THAN MEN!


No. What YOU think is that "Women are, have been, and always will be smarter than women" and you think that you're "years of experience" can prove this claim.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Stop being so bent out of shape


Again, I'm bent out of shape? I'm the one that's hell bent?
You can't say that I'm bent out of shape when you're the one here typing in all caps.
You can't say that I'm hell bent when you're the one that's saying that you're own "years of experience" is all the evidence you need to prove a claim.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Get the fluck over it Larry!


I'm pretty sure you're the one that has to get over the fact that experience does NOT equal proof.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Stop reading my post.


Sorry, but it's very hard to ignore the retarded shit you say and the way you try to back it.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Stop commenting on them.


I've gotta point out how stupid it is. And besides, I've got opinions too. But at least I can back my evidence with actual proof.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you think I got too many likes just because my wife likes my post, do the math. Even without her likes, I still have more than a thousand more than any of you. Just saying.


Um, okay??? And you think this "helps" you in this?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yaka, most of those I Love You's have been on MY THREADS THAT I CREATED.


Wow, I'm the one that's bent out of shape???


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And so what if I tell my wife I love her?


Why tf can't you just do that in person instead of a fuckin public forum?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, this is a forum. It isnt all about seriousness


There is so much hypocrisy in that statement it's not even funny.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It isnt all about seriousness and mathamatical statistics and bullshit like that.


At this point, it seems like you're trying anything to sound sane.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Some of you take things way too seriously.


Remember that fuckin "incident" that happened not too long ago where you got HIGHLY offended over a a fuckin satirical internet meme? And all of those other times you got offended over shit that wasn't suppose to be taken seriously? Yeah, after that, you shouldn't be saying that to anyone.
And besides, you pretty much said that every man to ever live is dumber than women and ALWAYS will be. And I've got to say, you pretty much shitting on an entire gender. So who wouldn't take you seriously at this point?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> See that title above? It says OPEN CHAT, which means I can talk about anything I want.


ANYONE can talk about whatever the fuck they want to talk about. Therefore, people can point out how stupid and insane you're claims are.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And as far as derailing threads, whatever.


Sooooooo, you're admitting you're a spammer than, right?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If I think something is bs, I say it is my opinion that it is bs.


Doesn't really seem like you're living up to that.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You thrive on facts and figures, cool.


Yeah, because that is what actual evidence is. Facts. Not fuckin "years of experience." Sorry that we used actual fuckin evidence in that thread.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't.  The facts and figures can always be changed to fit any results.


Are just ignoring the shit we said before???


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> History has proven this time and again.


I would love you're example of that.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I let it go, but obviously they haven't.


Well, maybe it's you shit an entire gender and then you say shit like, "MY experience, MY proof."
So fuckin sorry that I had to point out your dumbass claims that were then backed by even MORE retarded shit. You're on the fuckin internet. What did you expect. People do believe that your "41 years of experience was all the proof you need"??? We haven't really let this go because it feels like NONE of this shit is getting through to you. Absolutely none. And you just continue to believe the bat shit crazy shit that you said. And it just makes me wonder how someone like this can function in a year like 2016. Like, how tf do you communicate IRL with others without somehow getting offended and making up ways to have "proof" and "evidence" to back you're shit up which ends up making you sound like an autistic wack-job. OOOH, but then everything is okay because you say that you were only joking and messing around and not being serious, and then expecting everyone to just let go of the insane retarded shit you just said.
Don't expect everyone to just forget about stupid shit you say when you're actually being serious. (Which you were. You always are.) Especially when saying the shit you said that started this whole damn thing.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I let it go, but obviously they haven't.


FYI, dropping it doesn't support your claims in anyway either, if that's what you think.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> I'm drunk.


Good. I have a good buzz.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

Good luck with that block Larry.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 28, 2016)

welp time to try something distracting. hows the weather?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

ariamis said:


> welp time to try something distracting. hows the weather?


Thunderstorms moving in ahead of a cold front. You?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 28, 2016)

@ariamis: It's getting super sunny here. Cant' stand in the sun for more than 10 minutes :3


----------



## ariamis (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thunderstorms moving in ahead of a cold front. You?


i honestly cant tell. i live in the same state as the best weather predicting equipment in the world and they still only get it right about 20% of the time.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good. I have a good buzz.


I need more booze. :[


----------



## Artruya (Dec 29, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> @ariamis: It's getting super sunny here. Cant' stand in the sun for more than 10 minutes :3


No sun here! (Western Washington) I enjoy the dark greys of winter here 

Do you mean its too hot to stand in the sun for long?


----------



## Artruya (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thunderstorms moving in ahead of a cold front. You?


I'm jealous! Since i moved I never get to see thunderstorms anymore!


----------



## Karatine (Dec 29, 2016)

Nothing but sun and blue sky.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING!

Where's some _snow_ huh?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> No sun here! (Western Washington) I enjoy the dark greys of winter here
> 
> Do you mean its too hot to stand in the sun for long?


 Yeah it's 32 degrees celsius here apparently and in my city, buildings are not so tall so it's quite hard to find areas to avoid the heat .
Do you have snow? I love snow


----------



## Artruya (Dec 29, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah it's 32 degrees celsius here apparently and in my city, buildings are not so tall so it's quite hard to find areas to avoid the heat .
> Do you have snow? I love snow



Ugghh I'm not ready for heat like that :/
I'll keep my sweater weather  hehe


----------



## Artruya (Dec 29, 2016)

Do you mean like this?  (From my backyard)
Sorry Sarachaga. Sorry Karatine.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> View attachment 15890 Do you mean like this?  (From my backyard)
> Sorry Sarachaga. Sorry Karatine.


Hell!I'm jealous!
Here's a quality pic of my street


Spoiler








Alas,there'll never be snow here


----------



## Artruya (Dec 29, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Hell!I'm jealous!
> Here's a quality pic of my street
> 
> 
> ...


Hey it looks nice over there! Is that open water on the horizon, to the left? I can't tell, i just see a dark blue line  hehe


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Hey it looks nice over there! Is that open water on the horizon, to the left? I can't tell, i just see a dark blue line  hehe


Yeah, it's actually the sea. It's pretty close, like 10-15 min walk from where I am.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 29, 2016)

All the snow here has melted right after Christmas, so now it's a slushy mess and piles of brown-ish snow 
At least I don't need to shovel


----------



## Karatine (Dec 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> View attachment 15890 Do you mean like this?  (From my backyard)
> Sorry Sarachaga. Sorry Karatine.


Is it weird that I think a dark grey sky full of white snowflakes looks more attractive than a blue, sunny day? Because I do.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't think he loves her at all. He just keeps repeating how in love he is with her, just to keep his psychopathic wife happy.


How dare you make some comment like that! Get over yourself Somnium! You don't know me or my wife. I am reporting your ass for starting all this bs. You do know that if I don't log in I can read everything you post, right? Let it fucking go!!! I will be putting you back on block as soon as I post this and report your comment. And don't you ever say anything bad about my wife again!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> View attachment 15890 Do you mean like this?  (From my backyard)
> Sorry Sarachaga. Sorry Karatine.


Im so jealous. We only see stuff like that once every twenty years or so, which means I have only seen that twice in my life so far. Welcome to Georgia.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How dare you make some comment like that! Get over yourself Somnium! You don't know me or my wife. I am reporting your ass for starting all this bs. You do know that if I don't log in I can read everything you post, right? Let it fucking go!!! I will be putting you back on block as soon as I post this and report your comment. And don't you ever say anything bad about my wife again!!!



I'm sorry, it looks like you're suffering from Stockholm syndrome


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 29, 2016)

I've kept my thoughts to myself because I didn't really want to get caught up in it. But now that someone has decided to drag me into it, I feel the need to join this convo.

As far as the STUPID thread that started all this shit, WHO FREAKING CARES that anyone says men are smarter than women, or vice versa. I don't. Both sexes have their highlights & not so high lights when it comes to intelligence. But again...WHO CARES??? Until someone comes up with the cure for cancer, aids, or world hunger, I think both sexes are lacking. So what if Okami uses his 41 years of personal experience as his basis for his answer (which should count for something, btw), we have better things to do with our time that scour the internet to find 'facts & figures'. No offense meant for those who enjoy that shit, I just have more important things to do like run my business & make sure my kids are taken care of. 

And for those talking about our Fan Clubs, are you serious?? Our threads are NOT the only non-furry, random topic, non-essential ones out there. And guess what?? If you don't want to see our posts, then DON'T CLICK ON THE THREAD!!! It's really a simple thing. I avoid posts all the time, just bc I'm not interested in the topic. It's not rocket science. Our threads were meant to be in good fun, and for the most part they have been. (And I didn't make Okami popular. Y'all did that before I ever joined faf. And he is right about the like count. If you take out my likes on his comments, he still has more than anyone else. So it's not just me! And even if I DID like all of his posts (which I haven't actually), I only get 1 like per post! It's not like I can blow up his like-count by pressing the button 10 times for each post. Duh.)

As for Okami derailing/spamming with his posts...that's just the way his brain works. I deal with it every minute of every day. He jumps topics in a heartbeat. He throws in dry humor to lighten the situation. He says stupid shit just to get me to laugh. And he DOES tell me, many many times during the day, that he loves me. (Sorry (not sorry) if seeing all the sappy-love stuff offends your GD fragile sensibilities. Find your own mate & then you can be sappy too.)

(And just my 2 cents, Somnium needs to be permanently banned. Everyone talks about the bad image that the fandom has, and how they hate that side of it, but no one seems to care that a few bad apples (or in this case, a lonely one) are continually adding to the negative by posting all the shit that he posts. Luckily, I can block him & I don't have to see it, but people who are lurking, trying to see if faf is something they want to participate in, they'll see all his filth & question what this group is truly about. And it's really sad that he is allowed to be that 'open' with his personal preferences.)

I also think maybe it's time to end this thread, and start an Open Chat 2, or something. 242 pages is a bit excessive, js.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 29, 2016)

Yea I know freedom of speech is a bitch, but you have to deal with it. Besides if everyone had the same opinion and agreed on everything it wouldn't be interesting.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Yea I know freedom of speech is a bitch, but you have to deal with it. Besides if everyone had the same opinion and agreed on everything it wouldn't be interesting.


Freedom of speech is not freedom to say whatever you please without judgement.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Dec 29, 2016)

Artruya said:


> View attachment 15890 Do you mean like this?  (From my backyard)
> Sorry Sarachaga. Sorry Karatine.


woow really pretty


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Dec 29, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Hell!I'm jealous!
> Here's a quality pic of my street
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture


----------



## Somnium (Dec 29, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Freedom of speech is not freedom to say whatever you please without judgement.



yea but it grants me a right to have an opinion without being put in jail.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Stop being so bent out of shape because I DO THINK WOMEN ARE SMARTER THAN MEN! Get the fluck over it Larry!


Bruh, bruh. You don't need to censor the word "fuck". It's not a crime to say fuck.
Fuck fuckedy fuck fuck.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Freedom of speech is not freedom to say whatever you please without judgement.


Nope, I agree.

You have a right to speak your mind as much as I have a right to say how fucking stupid your statement(s) are.

Freedom of speech is being able to talk about, comment, make fun of and criticize freely. That includes everyone.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I DO THINK WOMEN ARE SMARTER THAN MEN!


Just because YOU have personal experience with women being more intelligent and smarter than you doesn't mean women in general is. If we are to use ANECDOTAL evidence then going by MY OWN personal experience men are vastly superior over women, including being emotional, and we're talking some real fucking stiff competition. Stop using personal experiences and anecdotal evidence as evidence and "proof", because it's not.

You can ignore reality as much as you want, but you cannot ignore the consequences of ignoring reality.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope, I agree.
> 
> You have a right to speak your mind as much as I have a right to say how fucking stupid your statement(s) are.
> 
> ...


children please stop your bickering and agree to disagree. ive grown bored of watching this.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 29, 2016)

Kyarex said:


> holy crap, this thread is massive



Know what else is massive?

Many things are massive without a relative example



FoxInTheCloset said:


> Freedom of speech is not freedom to say whatever you please without judgement.



So long as it's not a racial slur, derogatory or downright insulting you're free to say whatever you want.

This of course does _not _include that whole neo-feminism concept of offense because that's literally cultural marxism



um_pineapplez said:


> I swear they can see me masturbating to gay Lucarios. Same with the Transformers.



1. Das gay
2. We didn't need to know this


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 29, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Know what else is massive?
> 
> Many things are massive without a relative example


My Skylanders collection.











I swear they can see me masturbating to gay Lucarios. Same with the Transformers.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 29, 2016)

I love this thread.

My erection is hitting the ceiling right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> My erection is hitting the ceiling right now.


That's one hell'uva big boner.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> That's one hell'uva big boner.


No, you can't touch it. Girls only.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> No, you can't touch it. Girls only.


Don't worry, I wouldn't touch it even if my life were depending on it.

< 100% straight.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

My friend Sherlie is an odd one.
One minute she hates my guts and the next she's at my door asking to come in. -_-


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> My friend Sherlie is an odd one.
> One minute she hates my guts and the next she's at my door asking to come in. -_-



Sounds like she's using you my amigo. Ask her what the deal is or continue to be a mat



Yakamaru said:


> Don't worry, I wouldn't touch it even if my life were depending on it.
> 
> < 100% straight.



"_It's time to chew ass and kick gum and I'm all out of ass"

- _Yakamaru on why he's totes 100% gay; colorized, pastel on drift wood 
circa 1589


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Bruh, bruh. You don't need to censor the word "fuck". It's not a crime to say fuck.
> Fuck fuckedy fuck fuck.


I get reply restrictions when i cuss.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

ariamis said:


> children please stop your bickering and agree to disagree. ive grown bored of watching this.


I have grown rather bored of it myself.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I get reply restrictions when i cuss.


I see.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Anyway. Howls everyone doing? The temp has dropped twenty degrees and the wind is howling 20 to 30mph.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Anyway. Howls everyone doing? The temp has dropped twenty degrees and the wind is howling 20 to 30mph.


 Kill me.
Those godawful puns, man...


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I get reply restrictions when i cuss.


Spam = Restrictions. Try to keep shit in one single post.

You don't HAVE to create ONE POST for EACH reply. Lol, that'll take you down a good 1k posts if you did, if not more.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Spam = Restrictions. Try to keep shit in one single post.
> 
> You don't HAVE to create ONE POST for EACH reply. Lol, that'll take you down a good 1k posts if you did, if not more.



Honestly even I try to do that

Also I can never see Okami's posts because he blocked me when I told him he's the reason of why we have such a bad rap :c


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

I do what I want. Same as you. Thanks for the suggestion though. I will take it under advisement. 


Yakamaru said:


> Spam = Restrictions. Try to keep shit in one single post.
> 
> You don't HAVE to create ONE POST for EACH reply. Lol, that'll take you down a good 1k posts if you did, if not more.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Also I can never see Okami's posts because he blocked me when I told him he's the reason of why we have such a bad rap :c


That's actually kind of funny.
What a child that dude is...





No offense.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Spam = Restrictions. Try to keep shit in one single post.
> 
> You don't HAVE to create ONE POST for EACH reply. Lol, that'll take you down a good 1k posts if you did, if not more.


Do you got a beef with me Yakamaru? I am tired of the bullshit. Really.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do you got a beef with me Yakamaru? I am tired of the bullshit. Really.


I am so sorry/not sorry I have offended your sensibilities. But I can fix that. Here you go brother.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do you got a beef with me Yakamaru? I am tired of the bullshit. Really.


Okami, what the hell? he wasn't doing anything wrong, man


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

Tbh. Having so many posts in a row is basically bad forum ediquette. Just make one larger one.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

I am having a nice conversation with an owl right now.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I am having a nice conversation with an owl right now.


Cool!

I'm having a wonderful conversation with all the other voices in my head :v


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> That's actually kind of funny.
> What a child that dude is...
> 
> 
> ...


Being an adult is knowing and understanding that you're a child on the inside. Then you go to the couch and create a fort with the name "Girlz nut allowd". 



> I do what I want. Same as you. Thanks for the suggestion though. I will take it under advisement.


In RPG terms, you rolled a 10 in Int and a 2 in Wis. With a 20-sided dice.

And you wonder why you're getting reply restrictions..

At least TRY to keep your shit tidy on forums.

~Edit~
Yup, he blocked me. 


heteroclite said:


> I am having a nice conversation with an owl right now.


Who? :3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> In RPG terms, you rolled a 10 in Int and a 2 in Wis. With a 20-sided dice


Thats hella savage xD


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'm having a wonderful conversation with all the other voices in my head :v


Quick! Somebody call the exorcist!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup, he blocked me.


I'm not sure why Okami would do that. I don't really see what you said that may have pushed him to block you.
all you said was to condense his posts more :L


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm not sure why Okami would do that. I don't really see what you said that may have pushed him to block you.
> all you said was to condense his posts more :L


He's very sensitive and gets offended over shit that isn't offensive.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm not sure why Okami would do that. I don't really see what you said that may have pushed him to block you.
> all you said was to condense his posts more :L


It's his choice if he wants to block me. Honestly I couldn't care less. Blocking people cuts off potentionally important parts of a conversation, which is one of the reasons I don't block people unless they are being complete and utter c************* f************* ************(if I actually say these words I will definitely get a strike on my account). If he wants to cut out everyone who disagrees with him and wants EVIDENCE for his claims it's his choice to live in an echo chamber. 


Very Hairy Larry said:


> He's very sensitive and gets offended over shit that isn't offensive.


Freedom of speech is for everyone, except for those I disagree with!

Lol, this is just freedom of speech and requests for EVIDENCE on claims working their charm.

Offense is always taken, never given. Taking offense is also OPTIONAL, which a FUNton(emphasis on fun because they are fun as hell to mess around with) of people don't seem to get.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Blocking people cuts off potentionally important parts of a conversation, which is one of the reasons I don't block people


Fuckin thank you. I'm the exact same way.

I've actually never blocked someone on any social media site ever...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 29, 2016)

Honestly I'll never block anybody on here. Nothing anybody will say will do enough to block them.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 29, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Honestly I'll never block anybody on here. Nothing anybody will say will do enough to block them.


Challenge accepted 

jk


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Fuckin thank you. I'm the exact same way.
> 
> I've actually never blocked someone on any social media site ever...


So far I've only blocked ONE person, and that was on Facebook. When you're met with 100% pure STUPID and just sheer RETARDED with cognitive dissonance and intellectual dishonesty as nice full-price $60 DLC, not even I could handle it anymore. And I can handle a LOT of stupid.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 29, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Challenge accepted
> 
> jk


haha! 

*Try me.*


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm just curious as to why y'all even give a shit that he blocked you? When you obviously have a problem with what he says in his posts, not just the frequency. Y'all just all seem really butt hurt that he's blocked you. I find it rather humorous. 

And yes, he posts alot of shorts. That's the way his brain works. But guess what? None of the Admins has ever said anything to him. And he has specifically asked the admins why he gets restrictions so often & they don't know. So it COULD be the cussing, it COULD be the # of posts. No one really seems to know. 

But it's time to let it go. I am done. I have blocked the ones I want to block, because I can. Period. 'Potentially important conversation' be damned.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> So far I've only blocked ONE person, and that was on Facebook. When you're met with 100% pure STUPID and just sheer RETARDED with cognitive dissonance and intellectual dishonesty as nice full-price $60 DLC, not even I could handle it anymore. And I can handle a LOT of stupid.



The only person I've blocked was that one dude spamming very questionable porn


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

So much drama.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 29, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> So much drama.


You think this is drama?
mate, you've seen nothing yet :L


----------



## Rant (Dec 29, 2016)

Guys, how do I responded to a shitstain of a person who is celebrating the death of police officers? He says they all deserve to die like the men lost in Dallas attack. This hurts because my husband is a Deputy and we both understand their are some shitty cops out there but do all law enforcement officers have to be punished for the few? I'm trying so hard to be diplomatic about this but I really just want to curb stomp him.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> You think this is drama?
> mate, you've seen nothing yet :L


Well, I _am_ new to the forums. 

CAN'T WAIT FOR MORE!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 29, 2016)

Rant said:


> Guys, how do I responded to a shitstain of a person who is celebrating the death of police officers? He says they all deserve to die like the men lost in Dallas attack. This hurts because my husband is a Deputy and we both understand their are some shitty cops out there but do all law enforcement officers have to be punished for the few? I'm trying so hard to be diplomatic about this but I really just want to curb stomp him.



Then you'll never want to meet Black Lives Matters!


----------



## Rant (Dec 29, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Then you'll never want to meet Black Lives Matters!


We deal with them almost every fucking day. This guy is on another level and downright bloodthirsty


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Rant said:


> Guys, how do I responded to a shitstain of a person who is celebrating the death of police officers? He says they all deserve to die like the men lost in Dallas attack. This hurts because my husband is a Deputy and we both understand their are some shitty cops out there but do all law enforcement officers have to be punished for the few? I'm trying so hard to be diplomatic about this but I really just want to curb stomp him.


Don't. Trolls are trolls and they want to be fed. I personally think police are a necessary thing. I respect them. And by showing them respect, I get it in return. I have had several run ins with the police, and every time was a good experience. Even when I got arrested. Don't. Feed. The. Trolls. And tell your husband I said Thank You for his service. And Thank You as well. The spouses of Police, Soldiers, our FireFighters and EMTs, all have it tough. I'm sorry some douchebag feels that way.


----------



## Julen (Dec 29, 2016)

*notices drama*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

> I'm just curious as to why y'all even give a shit that he blocked you? When you obviously have a problem with what he says in his posts, not just the frequency. Y'all just all seem really butt hurt that he's blocked you. I find it rather humorous.
> 
> And yes, he posts alot of shorts. That's the way his brain works. But guess what? None of the Admins has ever said anything to him. And he has specifically asked the admins why he gets restrictions so often & they don't know. So it COULD be the cussing, it COULD be the # of posts. No one really seems to know.
> 
> But it's time to let it go. I am done. I have blocked the ones I want to block, because I can. Period. 'Potentially important conversation' be damned.


Personally I don't give a shit if you've both blocked me or not. I just find it pathetic to make claims without backing them up, claim "personal experience" as evidence and go on to derail threads for reasons such as "he didn't like the thread/topic". And you wonder why people are pissed at his behaviour...

The admins are admins for a reason: They are supposed to be as neutral as possible and act like an admin, unless they want to give their opinion on something. Fights are to be solved by us, the users. If or when a report comes in, the admins steps in.

As for restrictions: I'd say spamming.

Be seeing you around. Well, not literally as you've got most of us blocked.



Vanilla Zero said:


> So much drama.


They call Furries "Drama Queens" for a reason. 

Welcome to the insanity after having had a tiny taste of the drama you can and will find everywhere else as well.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> They call Furries "Drama Queens" for a reason.
> 
> Welcome to the insanity after having had a tiny taste of the drama you can and will find everywhere else as well.



Nothing too insane.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Personally I don't give a shit if you've both blocked me or not. I just find it pathetic to make claims without backing them up, claim "personal experience" as evidence and go on to derail threads for reasons such as "he didn't like the thread/topic". And you wonder why people are pissed at his behaviour...
> 
> The admins are admins for a reason: They are supposed to be as neutral as possible and act like an admin, unless they want to give their opinion on something. Fights are to be solved by us, the users. If or when a report comes in, the admins steps in.
> 
> ...



Who's that other guy you're quoting?



Julen said:


> *notices drama*View attachment 15904



Now that's commitment


----------



## Royn (Dec 29, 2016)

Rarely a happier more zen time than muzzle into wind wearing a kite soaring standing waves.  Its just..... yeah.... wow.  Totally be a soaring bird if given the chance....


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Who's that other guy you're quoting?


bhutrflai. Ended up blocking me before the block system were put into full effect, so I managed to quote before every post were unquotable.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I honestly don't care either. It's just that he keeps saying retarded shit. And I know I'm not the only one bothered by it.


You think you know everything, huh Larry? You're only 16.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Spam = Restrictions. Try to keep shit in one single post.
> 
> You don't HAVE to create ONE POST for EACH reply. Lol, that'll take you down a good 1k posts if you did, if not more.



On top of that, you can always edit your posts if you have something you want to add.



BlueWorrior said:


> Honestly I'll never block anybody on here. Nothing anybody will say will do enough to block them.



We'll see about that, poopface.

EDIT: lol Okami blocked me too. I didn't even do anything.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> You think you know everything, huh Larry? You're only 16.


That may well be the most intelligent thing I have seen on here in days!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

Jesus this immaturity. Just let it the fuck go and stop bickering like children.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Look. I am gonna comment on all this just this one more time. I am tired of the bullshit. That's why a certain few got blocked. I LET IT GO! But apparently some of you number crunchers can't. That's fine. Maybe later, after these dt's die down from quitting smoking, I might unblock them. But until that day comes, I don't need anymore stressful bullshit to distract me from my goal of quitting smoking. So that's. It.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi 
Good for you, tis a disgusting habit that is very smart to kick. You can do it sir.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> You think you know everything, huh Larry? You're only 16.


Never said that.
Other people have said that what he said was just utterly stupid.
I'm only 16 yet I can point out that "using years of experience as evidence for a claim" is just fuckin retarded.
I'm only 16 yet, in this situation, I seem to be more reasonable than a middle-aged man.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 29, 2016)

thanks guys! thanks for making me question why I even bother coming back on here!


----------



## Julen (Dec 29, 2016)

God has forsaken us


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Never said that.
> Other people have said that what he said was just utterly stupid.
> I'm only 16 yet I can point out that "using years of experience as evidence for a claim" is just fuckin retarded.
> I'm only 16 yet, in this situation, I seem to be more reasonable than a middle-aged man.


You're a real gem, Larry.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That may well be the most intelligent thing I have seen on here in days!


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> thanks guys! thanks for making me question why I even bother coming back on here!


Same buddy. Same...


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 29, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> thanks guys! thanks for making me question why I even bother coming back on here!


For me of course. :3

no homo


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Everyone should just block Larry if they want to.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Everyone should just block Larry if they want to.


WOW! Just fuckin wow. Now you think that everyone should just block me, huh? Wow....


Oh wait, but what in the fuck do I know. Apparently, I'm only 16.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 29, 2016)

What I want to do to this thread


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> WOW! Just fuckin wow. Now you think that everyone should just block me, huh? Wow....
> 
> 
> Oh wait, but what in the fuck do I know. Apparently, I'm only 16.


Well, I'm not going to block you. I find you pretty tolerable.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Well, I'm not going to block you. I find you pretty tolerable.


Then why tf would you even say that in the first place then?


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

Tbh, Larry has some pretty solid reaction gifs. That alone makes up for any comment


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Then why tf would you even say that in the first place then?


Well, it's up to the others whether or not they should block you. I'm not hurting your feelings, am I?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Oh wait, but what in the fuck do I know. Apparently, I'm only 16.


I know how that is.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Tbh, Larry has some pretty solid reaction gifs. That alone makes up for any comment


Good reaction gifs are better than a whole paragraph.

Tempted to ask him to send me every gif and reaction pic he have..


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Well, it's up to the others whether or not they should block you. I'm not hurting your feelings, am I?


No, but wtf. You said that everyone SHOULD. And if it's up to them, then what's the point of saying that in the first place.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> No, but wtf. You said that everyone SHOULD. And if it's up to them, then what's the point of saying that in the first place.


Relax dude. I'm not serious about any of this. I'm just bored. That's all.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Relax dude. I'm not serious about any of this. I'm just bored. That's all.


Hah! That's cute.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Relax dude. I'm not serious about any of this. I'm just bored. That's all.


Yeah, next time I'm bored I'm just gonna start saying people should start blocking others.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

:|


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Hah! That's cute.


LOL! A case of the "I don't know what to do now so I'm just gonna say I wasn't being serious."





Sounds very familiar.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> LOL! A case of the "I don't know what to do now so I'm just gonna say I wasn't being serious."
> Sounds very familiar.


Exactly.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yeah, next time I'm bored I'm just gonna start saying people should start blocking others.


Fine with me. Peace out.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Fine with me. Peace out.


I was being sarcastic, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Damn, I like posts too much.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Damn, I like posts too much.


You should like this post too then :v

Feed my ego!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> You should like this post too then :v
> 
> Feed my ego!


Aw, shit! I fell for it!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 29, 2016)

Love it when you talk about helping pedophiles getting psychological help turns you into a pedo-lover and makes you a target of death threats.

Almost as bad as this Articuno that refuses to be caught.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Love it when you talk about helping pedophiles getting psychological help turns you into a pedo-lover and makes you a target of death threats.
> 
> Almost as bad as this Articuno that refuses to be caught.


How dare you suggest a rational approach to *anything ever.*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 29, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> How dare you suggest a rational approach to *anything ever.*


I guess some people don't like you taking away their favorite pass-time: Fearing the unknown


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I guess some people don't like you taking away their favorite pass-time: Fearing the unknown



It's ridiculous, lol. I've had a similar discussion, but luckily without anybody losing their shit and strawmanning me over it. Gee.. should people who have an uncontrollable attraction that could potentially result in child abuse be HELPED or IGNORED? Wow yeah, hard to say.. let's see.. if you help them, maybe you could reduce the amount of abuse.. hmm.. nah, better just ignore them, beat them into submission, and hope for the best.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 29, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> It's ridiculous, lol. I've had a similar discussion, but luckily without anybody losing their shit and strawmanning me over it. Gee.. should people who have an uncontrollable attraction that could potentially result in child abuse be HELPED or IGNORED? Wow yeah, hard to say.. let's see.. if you help them, maybe you could reduce the amount of abuse.. hmm.. nah, better just ignore them, beat them into submission, and hope for the best.


It's just like how the populous used to treat schizophrenics.
Like they were possessed by demons.
Now you hardly hear ANYTHING about schizophrenics harming people.

Hail modern medicine and psychology.

Shit.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> It's just like how the populous used to treat schizophrenics.
> Like they were possessed by demons.
> Now you hardly hear ANYTHING about schizophrenics harming people.
> 
> ...


Modern *psychology?!
*
That's not very Scientologist of you.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 29, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> Modern *psychology?!
> *
> That's not very Scientologist of you.


Xenu will just have to cope.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 29, 2016)

(•_•) 
( •_•)>⌐■-■ 
(⌐■_■)


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 29, 2016)

Don't Hug Me I'm Scared :3


----------



## ariamis (Dec 29, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Don't Hug Me I'm Scared :3


listen to your heart~, listen to the rain~
listen to the voices in your brain~
LETS GET CREATIVE.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 29, 2016)

I can see a hat! I can see a cat! I can see a man with a baseball bat!


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Don't Hug Me I'm Scared :3


digital style


----------



## ariamis (Dec 29, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I can see a hat! I can see a cat! I can see a man with a baseball bat!


now lets all agree, to never be creative again.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

I want to die.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I want to die.


Immortality would be a curse after, say, 300 years.

So I agree.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 29, 2016)

I want cake and alcohol.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 29, 2016)

I want new parents.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 30, 2016)

I want a leather trenchcoat.


I could be a character from The Matrix.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 30, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I want new parents.


I TOLD YOU TO GET YOUR ASS OFF THE INTERNET.

YOU.
ARE.
GROUNDED.
DAMMIT!


----------



## ariamis (Dec 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I TOLD YOU TO GET YOUR ASS OFF THE INTERNET.
> 
> YOU.
> ARE.
> ...


i can not take you seriously at all with your profile pic. owo


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 30, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i can not take you seriously at all with your profile pic. owo


I know right!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 30, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I want a leather trenchcoat.


Um....


heteroclite said:


> I could be a character front The Matrix.


Oh thank gawd. I was thinking of something way worse.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 30, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i can not take you seriously at all with your profile pic. owo



Underneath this cute facade, ferrets are four pounds of pure evil.







You mess with us and we will fuck your shit up.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Underneath this cute facade, ferrets are four pounds of pure evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can go from this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to this


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 30, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i can go from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfffft, please bitch. You haven't yet witnessed the true power of the Heteroclites.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 30, 2016)

Want some advice? Don't EVER eat pepper spray. Learned that the hard way today.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 30, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Pfffft, please bitch. You haven't yet witnessed the true power of the Heteroclites.


although i am a female dog, i dont like being referred to as a bitch. and bring it scrub. 1v1 me in cod mw2 on rust 360-knife throws only.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 30, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Want some advice? Don't EVER eat pepper spray. Learned that the hard way today.


Who in their right mind would eat pepper spray??? lol


----------



## Saylor (Dec 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Who in their right mind would eat pepper spray??? lol



Someone dumb like me who eats scotch bonnet peppers like candy...

I was curious. I had some pepper spray that had never been used. I'm used to eating scotch bonnets, but I thought "What could possibly be hotter in my possession that is hotter than a scotch bonnet pepper? Hmmmm." And then I remembered the pepper spray. So, I gave it one small squirt. But, it was immediately like squirting a flamethrower straight into my mouth. And no matter how much milk I drank *it was still hot*. Eventually my mouth just went numb from the pain for about 4 hours. I'm still sweating and there are still tears. But, that's my advice.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 30, 2016)

I stopped getting notifications for this thread for a while. Can't believe I missed out on all that.



Yakamaru said:


> Don't worry, I wouldn't touch it even if my life were depending on it.
> 
> < 100% straight.



This your subtle way of coming out?
less than 100% ey? ;3


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 30, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Someone dumb like me who eats scotch bonnet peppers like candy...
> 
> I was curious. I had some pepper spray that had never been used. I'm used to eating scotch bonnets, but I thought "What could possibly be hotter in my possession that is hotter than a scotch bonnet pepper? Hmmmm." And then I remembered the pepper spray. So, I gave it one small squirt. But, it was immediately like squirting a flamethrower straight into my mouth. And no matter how much milk I drank *it was still hot*. Eventually my mouth just went numb from the pain for about 4 hours. I'm still sweating and there are still tears. But, that's my advice.


...b-but.. that's like exceptionally dumb. 

Why would you do that?! Like even your explanation doesn't help.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 30, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> ...b-but.. that's like exceptionally dumb.
> 
> Why would you do that?! Like even your explanation doesn't help.



I didn't say it was a smart thing to do XD I was really curious and thought surely that one tiny squirt of it wasn't going to hurt me. *I WAS WRONG *imagine Satan spitting a mix between lava and venom on your tongue and you can get almost close to imagining what my giant mistake felt like


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 30, 2016)

Saylor said:


> I didn't say it was a smart thing to do XD I was really curious and thought surely that one tiny squirt of it wasn't going to hurt me. *I WAS WRONG *imagine Satan spitting a mix between lava and venom on your tongue and you can get almost close to imagining what it tasted like.


Sometimes curiosity is worth a quick google search, not an actual experiment..


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 30, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Want some advice? Don't EVER eat pepper spray. Learned that the hard way today.


Whelp that's cute ! I know a girl who tried to taste sulfuric acid because "it smelled like banana".


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Want some advice? Don't EVER eat pepper spray. Learned that the hard way today.


Welp there goes my plans to season my next steak...


----------



## Julen (Dec 30, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> I know a girl who tried to taste sulfuric acid because "it smelled like banana".


The. Amount. Of. Retardation.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Want some advice? Don't EVER eat pepper spray. Learned that the hard way today.


Want some more advice? Never eat rat poison even if it smells like strawberries.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Want some more advice? Never eat rat poison even if it smells like strawberries.


Natural selection?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Natural selection?


Of course natural selection. Remove the safety/danger labels off of everything and let a lot of problems solve themselves.

Now we want to keep alive those who normally would be DEAD due to stupidity. Pic slightly related.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I was being sarcastic, if you couldn't tell.


Oh, I know.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> bhutrflai. Ended up blocking me before the block system were put into full effect, so I managed to quote before every post were unquotable.



Huh, never even heard of him


Yakamaru said:


> Good reaction gifs are better than a whole paragraph.
> 
> Tempted to ask him to send me every gif and reaction pic he have..



Just search up what you feel a


Prometheus_Fox said:


> Love it when you talk about helping pedophiles getting psychological help turns you into a pedo-lover and makes you a target of death threats.
> 
> Almost as bad as this Articuno that refuses to be caught.



Whoa whoa whoa what the fuck am I missing


Julen said:


> The. Amount. Of. Retardation.



No, no you're mistaken! She was a prime candidate for the Darwin awards!



Yakamaru said:


> Of course natural selection. Remove the safety/danger labels off of everything and let a lot of problems solve themselves.
> 
> Now we want to keep alive those who normally would be DEAD due to stupidity. Pic slightly related.



Stupidity itself isn't an illness but ignorance is self-taught


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 30, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> Ist 18 o' cock here  :v


Amazing.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 30, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Whoa whoa whoa what the fuck am I missing


It was some Facebook bullshit, is all.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 30, 2016)

Good morning everyone \(^-^)/


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 30, 2016)

Morning Carbyne!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> What the hell you smoked?


I haven't smoked anything.

Brexit, Trump getting elected, Italian Referendum.

2017 have more Referendums and elections coming up. Not to mention Trump's getting into office on the 20th of January. The 20th can't come up fast enough! We also have Theresa May saying official Brexit negotiations will start in around March, so there's that too. The Young Turks is about to die as a source of "media".

"Progressive" Liberals, SJW's, feminists, etc, are a dying breed and will lose their shit once Trump is elected.

So yes, 2017 will be even more glorious than 2016!


----------



## Fileur (Dec 30, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Good morning everyone \(^-^)/



It's already evening for me, but good morning anyway!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 30, 2016)

Yay!! The last broken tree branch from Hurricane Matthew finally fell down in my front yard without damaging anything!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh, I know.


Naaw, you kind of more took that literally. It wasn't that hard to tell.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Naaw, you kind of more took that literally. It wasn't that hard to tell.


You're all right, Larry. You just need to tone it down a bit.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> You're all right, Larry. You just need to tone it down a bit.


I'm chill, dude. It's just you're acting kind of weird by saying shit, then saying you weren't being serious, then also not getting sarcasm, but then saying you did get sarcasm, and then saying that I need to tone it down a bit. Just kind of weird, you know.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2016)

Did I tell ya'll that I love Furries? I do!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 30, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> "I was jut about to scream 'I'm surrounded by idiots!' , but then i realized thats my parents im talking to"
> Anyone know this Situation?



Yeah, I was 14 once.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I haven't smoked anything.
> 
> Brexit, Trump getting elected, Italian Referendum.
> 
> ...



So bloody hyped for January 20th


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> So bloody hyped for January 20th


No shit. Same here!

Once Trump hits the office Regressives and the MSM is going to completely lose their shit. And that event alone will be glorious.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2016)

So. How is everyone? Anybody getting any snow?


----------



## Fileur (Dec 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So. How is everyone? Anybody getting any snow?



The last time it snowed where I am was around a year ago, and it was less than half a centimetre. The closest thing to snow over here is the frost on the grass.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 30, 2016)

Fileur said:


> The last time it snowed where I am was around a year ago, and it was less than half a centimetre. The closest thing to snow over here is the frost on the grass.


Totally understand that!! We are south of Atlanta, and other than the every-5yr-ice-storm that shuts down the city for 2 days, we usually only get a dusting or maybe a 1/2". Fingers crossed for this year, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2016)

Fileur said:


> The last time it snowed where I am was around a year ago, and it was less than half a centimetre. The closest thing to snow over here is the frost on the grass.


Yeah. We're in middle Georgia. Last year we got a dusting. A DUSTING!!!! I miss the snow. :-(


----------



## Fileur (Dec 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Totally understand that!! We are south of Atlanta, and other than the every-5yr-ice-storm that shuts down the city for 2 days, we usually only get a dusting or maybe a 1/2". Fingers crossed for this year, but I'm not holding my breath.



I think the last time I got heavy snow was around 3-4 years ago. It usually rains in winter here, but that's to be expected in the UK so eh.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2016)

Fileur said:


> I think the last time I got heavy snow was around 3-4 years ago. It usually rains in winter here, but that's to be expected in the UK so eh.


You would think yall would get more snow.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

Fileur said:


> I think the last time I got heavy snow was around 3-4 years ago. It usually rains in winter here, but that's to be expected in the UK so eh.


Lol. Snow in the UK? What is this black magic?


----------



## Fileur (Dec 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You would think yall would get more snow.



No, not really. Well at least in my town everyone never expects there to be snow, every other city around us gets tons of it.



Yakamaru said:


> Lol. Snow in the UK? What is this black magic?



Shouldn't it be white magic? Or do you get black snow over where you are?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

Fileur said:


> Shouldn't it be white magic? Or do you get black snow over where you are?


Black magic as in witchcraft.

The UK's climate doesn't really allow for much snow.


----------



## Fileur (Dec 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Black magic as in witchcraft.



I know, I was just making a little joke xD .



Yakamaru said:


> The UK's climate doesn't really allow for much snow.



Yeap, it's either too wet or too cold for it to snow.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 30, 2016)

So... I contacted help. I was very hesitant because I'm just scared, but I'm hoping I can find help without my parents because they no longer any worth to me. I'll be away for awhile, because I don't know what's going to happen. 

Peace. 
Love you guys.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Im happy it stopped snowing and warmed up slightly were I live. The snow and ice were getting so high it was impossible to drive my car. Now some of it melted but a lot is left still.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 30, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> So... I contacted help. I was very hesitant because I'm just scared, but I'm hoping I can find help without my parents because they no longer any worth to me. I'll be away for awhile, because I don't know what's going to happen.
> 
> Peace.
> Love you guys.


????


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 30, 2016)

are we human or are we dancer?


----------



## Alpine (Dec 30, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> are we human or are we dancer?


Neither. We are coconut


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> So... I contacted help. I was very hesitant because I'm just scared, but I'm hoping I can find help without my parents because they no longer any worth to me. I'll be away for awhile, because I don't know what's going to happen.
> 
> Peace.
> Love you guys.


Huh? Are you ok?


----------



## Fileur (Dec 30, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Neither. We are coconut



But what about the few hazelnuts?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 30, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> So... I contacted help. I was very hesitant because I'm just scared, but I'm hoping I can find help without my parents because they no longer any worth to me. I'll be away for awhile, because I don't know what's going to happen.
> 
> Peace.
> Love you guys.



See you tomorrow.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 30, 2016)

nothing like spray paintin in 40mph wind....


----------



## Julen (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah we get so much snow here it's just crazy. It's also freezing cold outside. It's not like i could go on a hike wearing only a damn t-shirt:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(gopnik squatting and enjoying the views)


----------



## Karatine (Dec 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> Yeah we get so much snow here it's just crazy. It's also freezing cold outside. It's not like i could go on a hike wearing only a damn t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen so much snow


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

My sanity. It fades...


----------



## stimpy (Dec 31, 2016)

It's 2017!!!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 31, 2016)

stimpy said:


> It's 2017!!!


Calm down its 5am on the 31st


----------



## stimpy (Dec 31, 2016)

Not where I am, it's 12:06 on the 1st in Australia


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 31, 2016)

stimpy said:


> Not where I am, it's 12:06 on the 1st in Australia


Stop time traveling. You are gonna rip a tear in space time dooming us all!

Jk, Happy new years from the past.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 31, 2016)

stimpy said:


> Not where I am, it's 12:06 on the 1st in Australia



Ya know I sometimes wish I could become an Australian just because of your flag. I bloody love it.

Look at how awesome it is!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> are we human or are we dancer?


I love that song. C:


----------



## Fileur (Dec 31, 2016)

stimpy said:


> Not where I am, it's 12:06 on the 1st in Australia



Well congrats on being one of the first few people to be in 2017. What is it like so far?


----------



## stimpy (Dec 31, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Stop time traveling. You are gonna rip a tear in space time dooming us all!
> 
> Jk, Happy new years from the past.





Fileur said:


> Well congrats on being one of the first few people to be in 2017. What is it like so far?


awful, aliens have taken over the USA and are causing world war 3,4 and 5 all at once people are fleeing for there lives don't come to 2017!!!!

Jk, pretty much the same. bettor memes


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2016)

That moment when you make excuses to not get with people on New Year's. Can't be bothered to make plans.

LLL; Long Live Laziness!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 31, 2016)

Had a fairly decent New Years. Went out the cost where a bunch of family and friends are camping, had a few, let off some fireworks. There were even people letting off rescue flares (which is illegal) but was fun to see the hillside light up.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 31, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I love that song. C:


It's pretty great! I think Hot Fuss is their best album.. but Brandon Flowers' second release is almost just as good. I recommend if if you haven't heard it.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2017)

I spent my New Years stuck at work. I wanted to go partying, but got called in right when I was about to take my first shot of whiskey... Oh well, money is nice to have too haha


----------



## stimpy (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm drunk...


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 1, 2017)

stimpy said:


> I'm drunk...



I'm hungover...


----------



## stimpy (Jan 1, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I'm hungover...


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, I was really hungover Christmas Day


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 1, 2017)

Say what you want about the Brits but they know how to throw a fireworks party.


----------



## Somnium (Jan 1, 2017)

Saylor said:


> I spent my New Years stuck at work. I wanted to go partying, but got called in right when I was about to take my first shot of whiskey... Oh well, money is nice to have too haha



experiences are nicer though


----------



## Fileur (Jan 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Say what you want about the Brits but they know how to throw a fireworks party.


Oh I watched that live yesterday, it was pretty good. Annoying thing was that they kept on changing the camera so that it was looking up from the ferris wheel which wasn't really a great view. But still it was a nice way to enter 2017.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 2, 2017)

You know you've hit a new low when arguing with others over a fetish object (for most) on a fetish forum.

Ugh, what is my life! :c


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> on a fetish forum.


This is a fetish forum?? I thought there was more to this site than just fetishes. Especially the forums.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 2, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> This is a fetish forum?? I thought there was more to this site than just fetishes. Especially the forums.


No this is somewhere different.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> No this is somewhere different.


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh. kk.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 2, 2017)

My router makes me wanna throw it out of the window.

Apparently the model I have (that I bought) has buggy firmware and loves taking over my browser whenever it goes out for any period of time.

Had to reset all my browser settings just to get it back.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 2, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> If i understood you right, this havent anything to Do with your Router. Sounds More linke a Software problem on your PC


No, it's a bug with this model Motorola router I have.
When the internet goes out, rather than showing a regular error message, it adds a string onto the end of the website you try to go to to show you the error.
Thing is, even when there is no more error, the router still adds the string onto the end.

I've already looked into it and the resolution is to buy a new router.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Just asking: was the Music actually runningn while firework?


No idea. Probably.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 3, 2017)

Boyfriend and I rang in the New Year by... sleeping. Wooooooo!

Seriously. I didn't feel well, we were supposed to go out to a scenic spot overlooking the city with some champagne... I took a nap hoping I would feel better, that turned into like 3 hours later, and BOOM it's midnight. Oops.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 3, 2017)

New year's was pretty good for me. The morning after was strange. I had the 30 minute hangover from hell, but once that passed everything was awesome. Wound up eating ~3lbs of bacon and watching Deadpool with a bunch of friends.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Jarren said:


> New year's was pretty good for me. The morning after was strange. I had the 30 minute hangover from hell, but once that passed everything was awesome. Wound up eating ~3lbs of bacon and watching Deadpool with a bunch of friends.


Awsome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Boyfriend and I rang in the New Year by... sleeping. Wooooooo!
> 
> Seriously. I didn't feel well, we were supposed to go out to a scenic spot overlooking the city with some champagne... I took a nap hoping I would feel better, that turned into like 3 hours later, and BOOM it's midnight. Oops.


Hope you are feeling better! Happy New Years Bunny!


----------



## Tao (Jan 3, 2017)

New Years day was bleh. Alcohol will do that to you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

So....how is everyone this third day into the new year? Seems awful quiet in here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Tao said:


> New Years day was bleh. Alcohol will do that to you!


I didn't even get drunk. Slightly buzzed, but nowhere near drunk. Seems the older I get the less I party.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

But the Super Bowl Party coming up!! Now that shit is a blast!! We don't even watch football anymore(that's football, not soccer)!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So....how is everyone this third day into the new year? Seems awful quiet in here.


Well, I'd say I'm mostly ok. Got a bit sick from over eating but apart from that everything is fine :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well, I'd say I'm mostly ok. Got a bit sick from over eating but apart from that everything is fine :3


Cool! Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2017)

It's raining! It's raining!!!


Spoiler: Be right back


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hope you are feeling better! Happy New Years Bunny!



Thank you! Happy new year to you too and @bhutrflai as well! I am feeling better than I was, just dealing with allergies and lack of sleep now grrrrrrr


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2017)

So...
Kids go back to school tmrw & it's also back to a full sched for me. Holiday break is officially over...But we went out with a bang!!

Just wanted to let y'all know.

That's it. 

Happy 2017 y'all!!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> But we went out with a bang!!



Was that a fireworks pun? 

Happy 2017 to you and Okami!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Sisters birthday today, got her a cake and shouted her out for some Turkish.



Spoiler: Warning: Food Porn


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't make me hungry now I'm getting in bed..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Don't make me hungry now I'm getting in bed..


I knew I should've taken a picture of the cake. :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Was that a fireworks pun?
> 
> Happy 2017 to you and Okami!


Lol Happy New Year My Aussie Furfriend!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh my God I'm at a con.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Oh my God I'm at a con.


How bad is the BO?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Oh my God I'm at a con.


Lucky you.


(insert me having a relapse of wanting to go to a convention no matter what, even if it means running away. Which I already promised someone I wouldn't do, even though we're sort of broken up in a sense that only Homestuck fans would understand, but a promise is a promise. Still though.....)



i just wanna be wuved.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> How bad is the BO?



None yet, it's early though.

This is.. interesting..


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> None yet, it's early though.
> 
> This is.. interesting..


Is it like "these are some cool costumes" interesting, or is it "that guy in the diaper won't stop humping my leg" interesting?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> This is.. interesting..


Ikr? XD


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Please. Stop.

You're making me have flashbacks to 2 months ago.

Stop making me have flashbacks to 2 months ago. I was literally curling up in my bed screaming into my pillow because I made a commitment to the swim team that I don't want to regret anymore. I'm doing everything I can to repress those memories.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Oh my God I'm at a con.


You really at a con? Groovy, Brother!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Is it like "these are some cool costumes" interesting, or is it "that guy in the diaper won't stop humping my leg" interesting?



Holy crap xD
Umm, nothing like that no, most people seem fine.. 
The fursuits are cool.. I dunno I just don't really fit in 



Mr. Fox said:


> Ikr? XD



Halp.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Holy crap xD
> Umm, nothing like that no, most people seem fine..
> The fursuits are cool.. I dunno I just don't really fit in
> 
> ...


Go have fun! Are you in any kind of costume? Cosplay makes the cons so much more fun.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Halp.


How would you describe it? Like jumping into a comic book or cartoon? That's how I felt my first con.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Go have fun! Are you in any kind of costume? Cosplay makes the cons so much more fun.



No.. I wouldn't mind a fursuit to hide my face though x3


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Stahp it I don't wanna think about running away when it's so cold outside.

No seriously. This is the second major snowfall we've gotten this year up here.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> How would you describe it? Like jumping into a comic book or cartoon? That's how I felt my first con.



Okay tbh I'm sure I could have a lot of fun, I'm just not overly social and I don't want anyone knowing I'm a fuzzbutt. Also I need caffeine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> No.. I wouldn't mind a fursuit to hide my face though x3


This year I will be a pirate, a steampunk, a jedi, and a fursuiter(partial partial). Jeez, only five months left! Gotta get busy on these costumes!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Okay tbh I'm sure I could have a lot of fun, I'm just not overly social and I don't want anyone knowing I'm a fuzzbutt. Also I need caffeine.


Try interacting with one of the suiters, that'll break the ice.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Okay tbh I'm sure I could have a lot of fun, I'm just not overly social and I don't want anyone knowing I'm a fuzzbutt. Also I need caffeine.


Get some coffee and go hug a fursuiter!!!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh for fuck's sake. You people have no idea how drastically this is affecting me, do you? All your talk of conventions is making me have a relapse, and that's bad. I want to go to one, but there are never any convenient ones that I'd ever be able to attend. It's driving me insane just thinking about it. I'm so fucking jealous. (insert me downing the rest of my meds here in an unsafe dosage.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Okay tbh I'm sure I could have a lot of fun, I'm just not overly social and I don't want anyone knowing I'm a fuzzbutt. Also I need caffeine.


And understand this: You're at a Con! Noone really cares if you are a Furry!! The ones I saw at MomoCon weren't having any problems. Even got some great pics with a few. Even got bhutrflai to take a picture with one or two.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

Why are so many of them (fursuiters) silent. I mean the whole thing with fuzzbutts is wanting to be anthro. As in not entirely animal, still able to talk and all just super sexy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. You people have no idea how drastically this is affecting me, do you? All your talk of conventions is making me have a relapse, and that's bad. I want to go to one, but there are never any convenient ones that I'd ever be able to attend. It's driving me insane just thinking about it. I'm so fucking jealous. (insert me downing the rest of my meds here in an unsafe dosage.)


Calm down little buddy! You'll get your chance!!!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And understand this: You're at a Con! Noone really cares if you are a Furry!! The ones I saw at MomoCon weren't having any problems. Even got some great pics with a few. Even got bhutrflai to take a picture with one or two.



I just don't want it getting out.. you know..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Why are so many of them (fursuiters) silent. I mean the whole thing with fuzzbutts is wanting to be anthro. As in not entirely animal, still able to talk and all just super sexy.


Idk. Some take their anonymity too seriously if you ask me. I like talkers.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. You people have no idea how drastically this is affecting me, do you? All your talk of conventions is making me have a relapse, and that's bad. I want to go to one, but there are never any convenient ones that I'd ever be able to attend. It's driving me insane just thinking about it. I'm so fucking jealous. (insert me downing the rest of my meds here in an unsafe dosage.)



You might need a break from the internet, friend. 



_Hushy said:


> Why are so many of them silent. I mean the whole thing with fuzzbutts is wanting to be anthro. As in not entirely animal, still able to talk and all just super sexy.


Not surprising, honestly. A lot of them seem to be the awkward type.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Why are so many of them (fursuiters) silent. I mean the whole thing with fuzzbutts is wanting to be anthro. As in not entirely animal, still able to talk and all just super sexy.


They're waiting for people to interact. Walk up and hug one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I just don't want it getting out.. you know..


Shhhhhh.......we wont tell.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Calm down little buddy! You'll get your chance!!!


Uhuh. Yeah. that's what they always say. Yet I looked in "conventions in Michigan" and there aren't any. And none of the ones in the neighboring states are at a convenient time, place, and date. And going after I leave my parent's house isn't an option because college.

So yeah. Running away would be my only option. But we've already ruled that out, so i just have to grit my teeth and repress the memories.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> You might need a break from the internet, friend.
> 
> 
> Not surprising, honestly. A lot of them seem to be the awkward type.


Ha yeah no. That's never worked out well.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

Well anonymity is fair enough, wasn't it a thing though that you don't talk in suit?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Uhuh. Yeah. that's what they always say. Yet I looked in "conventions in Michigan" and there aren't any. And none of the ones in the neighboring states are at a convenient time, place, and date. And going after I leave my parent's house isn't an option because college.
> 
> So yeah. Running away would be my only option. But we've already ruled that out, so i just have to grit my teeth and repress the memories.


Go look up Warrior Wolfeh, she is a college grad student in Toronto. Let her inspire you like she did me. Watch here unboxing. Watch her go fursuiting at the mall. Watch her fursuit on campus. At a dance. And then at the cons! She is great!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I just don't want it getting out.. you know..


Nah but seriously, this is your chance to let all that furry autism flow. The thing about suiters is, they love the attention (most of them), or else they wouldn't be wearing one. Interacting with them is a great way to break the ice and they benefit from it too. Listen to Mr. Fox, he is wise. :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Well anonymity is fair enough, wasn't it a thing though that you don't talk in suit?


No! I think a majority talk.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Ha yeah no. That's never worked out well.


Well if you can't do a convention you could try looking for meetups I guess. But I suppose you've already tried that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nah but seriously, this is your chance to let all the furry autism flow. The thing about suiters is, they love the attention (most of them), or else they wouldn't b wearing one. Interacting with them is a great way to break the ice. Listen to Mr. Fox, he is wise. :3


Listen to the wise Fox! Go break some ice!!!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Well if you can't do a convention you could try looking for meetups I guess. But I suppose you've already tried that.


No meetups either. This is literally the most un-furry city ever.


I'm fucking trapped in this god-awful state. I want someone to ride in and take me away from this miser- fuck i'm relapsing again someone stop me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

All this talk about cons is making me want to go to the one here in Feb. 

Screw it, I'm going, got a few people to catch up with anyway....


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> All this talk about cons is making me want to go to the one here in Feb.
> 
> Screw it, I'm going, got a few people to catch up with anyway....


yeah, I wouldn't wanna be around my self-induced misery either.



I need serious psychological help.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I need serious psychological help.


Wont argue there.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd probably go to one just for shits and giggles if I knew anyone to go with.

But on the other hand, I don't want anyone IRL to know I have any involvement in this.

Bit of a paradox, eh?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just go. If anyone asks you can always say you were there for other reasons.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

So, anyone mind helping me ride away on a magical stallion into the night so I can feel free for once?

I can pay you in slightly used gift cards.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> So, anyone mind helping me ride away on a magical stallion into the night so I can feel free for once?
> 
> I can pay you in slightly used gift cards.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 5, 2017)

I wish I could go to one, but I know I'd just be too shy and afraid to approach anyone even though I know I shouldn't be. Plus, I'd probably be going alone if I somehow manage to get to one.

I don't know, I have a talent for making the easy seem hard.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> So, anyone mind helping me ride away on a magical stallion into the night so I can feel free for once?
> 
> I can pay you in slightly used gift cards.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


This one is better.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just go. If anyone asks you can always say you were there for other reasons.


Meh, I'm not exactly dying to go to one. I'd just want to see how crazy it is.

Besides, it's like an hour drive away and I'm lazy.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> But on the other hand, I don't want anyone IRL to know I have any involvement in this.
> 
> Bit of a paradox, eh?



Know the feels


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I wish I could go to one, but I know I'd just be too shy and afraid to approach anyone even though I know I shouldn't be. Plus, I'd probably be going alone if I somehow manage to get to one.
> 
> I don't know, I have a talent for making the easy seem hard.


That's just being human.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


NOOOOO stop! You're only making me want to find that little part of me that's still a brony even more so I can get into the spirit of drawing myself riding away on a magical pony. Or Discord. Gotta fuckin' love that psycho who just happens to be voiced by a Star Trek character.

I wanna fucking gooooooooooooooo! I will do anything to go to one. I'll fucking sell my soul _again_ if I have to. I mean, I already sold it once to Lauren Faust, once to Andrew Hussie, and once to Rebecca Sugar. A fourth time won't hurt, right?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I wish I could go to one, but I know I'd just be too shy and afraid to approach anyone even though I know I shouldn't be. Plus, I'd probably be going alone if I somehow manage to get to one.
> 
> I don't know, I have a talent for making the easy seem hard.


That's the thing about huge furcons, it's hard to feel socially awkward. The first one I went to consisted of around 50 people and I only knew 2 of them I met on Skype. That was socially awkward.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This one is better.


Wait, I got a better one! My hometown too!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Every time I see that wolf suit I just squeeeeee! Oh and Duke and all of them really. XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Every time I see that wolf suit I just squeeeeee! Oh and Duke and all of them really. XD


Kiba makes great Con videos!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Con videos only serve to make my longing to go to one increase until I can't bear it anymore and I break down sobbing about how life is so unfair and that I'm never going to get out of here unless I run away from all my problems and worries, and then I start lamenting about how I can't do that.


This is what happens when I don't have a session with my counselor until next month.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Kiba makes great Con videos!


Yeah he really does. 

@_Hushy hey if you see Majira Strawberry, give him a big hug. Then tell him to stop breaking the magic. >:C


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah he really does.
> 
> @_Hushy hey if you see Majira Strawberry, give him a big hug. Then tell him to stop breaking the magic. >:C


But Majira is good at breaking the magic!!!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

What's he look like? xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> What's he look like? xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> What's he look like? xD


----------



## Karatine (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Con videos only serve to make my longing to go to one increase until I can't bear it anymore and I break down sobbing about how life is so unfair and that I'm never going to get out of here unless I run away from all my problems and worries, and then I start lamenting about how I can't do that.
> 
> 
> This is what happens when I don't have a session with my counselor until next month.



1. Binge watch con videos
2. Scream into pillow
3. Enter fugue state
4. ???
5. Profit


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> 1. Binge watch con videos
> 2. Scream into pillow
> 3. Enter fugue state
> 4. ???
> 5. Profit


Don't forget the fetal position.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

So have you hugged one yet, or what?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

His silence may be a good sign.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't forget the fetal position.


Also the part where I post a gigantic rant about how terrible my life is and how I'm thinking about killing myself (okay not that last part but still.)

But ignoring that, I need a hug right now. I want a good, fluffy hug. not one given over teh interwebz. an actual floof hug irl.

I'll settle for online, tho. I need wuv right now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> His silence may be a good sign.


He'll never forget it. It's like hugging a giant plush that hugs back. Such a good feeling.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'll settle for online, tho. I need wuv right now.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Jan 5, 2017)

Con videos are so awkward to me. They seem to capture the most uncomfortable moments. Maybe it's just me. Cons don't look fun.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Vanilla Zero said:


> Con videos are so awkward to me. They seem to capture the most uncomfortable moments. Maybe it's just me. Cons don't look fun.


They're not for everyone, but you'll never know until you go.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

Vanilla Zero said:


> Con videos are so awkward to me. They seem to capture the most uncomfortable moments. Maybe it's just me. Cons don't look fun.


Not all cons are the same.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So have you hugged one yet, or what?





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> His silence may be a good sign.



Nope..


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> They're not for everyone, but you'll never know until you go.


I have no desire to meet people from the internet. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not all cons are the same.


No, but they all attract the same types of people.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Vanilla Zero said:


> I have no desire to meet people from the internet.


You say that like it's a bad thing. Furcons are generally a very safe, well moderated and family friendly space, and many of the participants aren't socially awkward forum dwellers. The last one I went to the people were very friendly and fun, even got free shit.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing. Furcons are generally a very safe, well moderated and family friendly space, and many of the participants aren't socially awkward forum dwellers. The last one I went to the people were very friendly and fun, even got free shit.


Which is why I wanna go to one.

Seriously. Do any of you know anyone who needs a personal manservant? I'll do anything!


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing. Furcons are generally a very safe, well moderated and family friendly space, and many of the participants aren't socially awkward forum dwellers. The last one I went to the people were very friendly and fun, even got free shit.


I'm not concerned about it being unsafe. I'd imagine most people aren't socially introverted since they're attending a public conference. I've seen a ton of videos and read people's personal experiences about going, and even the good ones don't seem enjoyable to me. I don't think I'd have a fun time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

Vanilla Zero said:


> I'm not concerned about it being unsafe. I'd imagine most people aren't socially introverted since they're attending a public conference. I've seen a ton of videos and read people's personal experiences about going, and even the good ones don't seem enjoyable to me. I don't think I'd have a fun time.


As have I. But if I were to take the word of others I would've never had an enjoyable experience. It's something that all furries should do at least once, you can always leave.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> As have I. But if I were to take the word of others I would've never had an enjoyable experience. It's something that all furries should do at least one, you can always leave.


I'm good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

Vanilla Zero said:


> I'm not concerned about it being unsafe. I'd imagine most people aren't socially introverted since they're attending a public conference. I've seen a ton of videos and read people's personal experiences about going, and even the good ones don't seem enjoyable to me. I don't think I'd have a fun time.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jan 5, 2017)

I really should go to Vancoufur next month... But I don't know if I'll be able to. Damn adult commitments and reponsibilities.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I really should go to Vancoufur next month... But I don't know if I'll be able to. Damn adult commitments and reponsibilities.


Yeah, adulting gets tedious sometimes.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So have you hugged one yet, or what?



I haven't had enough rum yet


----------



## Molotoxic (Jan 6, 2017)

So what did I get myself into?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2017)

Molotoxic said:


> So what did I get myself into?


Hell with a soft landing.


----------



## Molotoxic (Jan 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Hell with a soft landing.



Hmmmm, quite accurate.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, adulting gets tedious sometimes.


Try being part of the school swim team.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

Anybody getting any snow tonight? Might get some here in central Georgia. *fingers crossed!*


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Anybody getting any snow tonight? Might get some here in central Georgia. *fingers crossed!*


We've gotten a few flurries. nothing cumulative, but it's nice decoration.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 6, 2017)

38 degrees forecast here, I doubt we'll be getting snow 
(100.4° f)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> We've gotten a few flurries. nothing cumulative, but it's nice decoration.


I love watching it snow. I love how quiet things get.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> 38 degrees forecast here, I doubt we'll be getting snow
> (100.4° f)


Hey! Damn that's hot Brother! You still at that con?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

I live in CA I wish it snows here at least once


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Anybody getting any snow tonight? Might get some here in central Georgia. *fingers crossed!*


Nope, just 80 degrees and palm trees, again.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jan 6, 2017)

God i hope it doesnt snow. Just a few hours ago i was breaking 6 inches of ice from infront of my parking spot. I dont want anymore white BS.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey! Damn that's hot Brother! You still at that con?



Yeah, poor fursuiters..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2017)

^hugged it out with one yet or what?


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 6, 2017)

...noo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2017)

Wow that's really bad. Are you still letting off the stench of social awkwardness?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

*sigh* I wish I could hug a fursuiter.......

blue lantern, I ain't. (Green Lantern jokes are funny. Also hope.)


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> *sigh* I wish I could hug a fursuiter.......



Why is it hard for you to do that. Is it because of them not washing it?


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow that's really bad. Are you still letting off the stench of social awkwardness?



No, I'm a quiet person but I'm not being awkward.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Why is it hard for you to do that. Is it because of them not washing it?


Because I've never met one in real life.

Can't go to conventions and all and there are no furmeets in my area......I wish I was able to organize a furmeet.....

I wish I was a lucid dreamer. At least then I could dream about being an anthro fox and be able to make all my wishes come true in my own dream world.


But nope. Apparently dreaming about Pingu is more important that being able to partially fulfill my sense of longing and desire to branch out into the furry community.

Also today I made my first drawing of my fursona. As in the first one I drew myself.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> ...noo


It's ok brother! Not everyone is a social butterfly. You're still in the caterpillar stage.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2017)

It's a real shame I can't access the files on my broken computer, I'd post the fursuiter I hugged it out with. In fact, he was so fluffy, I died, but Furry Jesus resurrected me so I could spread the gospel of fursuit hugging and the joys it brings.

True story...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's a real shame I can't access the files on my broken computer, I'd post the fursuiter I hugged it out with. In fact, he was so fluffy, I died, but Furry Jesus resurrected me so I could spread the gospel of fursuit hugging and the joys it brings.
> 
> True story...


No seriously. I live in Southeastern michigan, and it is so UN-FURRY that it's frightening.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's a real shame I can't access the files on my broken computer, I'd post the fursuiter I hugged it out with. In fact, he was so fluffy, I died, but Furry Jesus resurrected me so I could spread the gospel of fursuit hugging and the joys it brings.
> 
> True story...


My bhutrflai worries I will be hugged to death if we go to a FurryCon.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My bhutrflai worries I will be hugged to death if we go to a FurryCon.


I wouldn't mind being hugged to death.

At least I'd die feeling that emotion that is most foreign to me. That one known as......Happiness.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My bhutrflai worries I will be hugged to death if we go to a FurryCon.


That's a good way of dying


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I wouldn't mind being hugged to death.
> 
> At least I'd die feeling that emotion that is most foreign to me. That one known as......Happiness.


One day you will get all the hugs you can handle buddy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's a good way of dying


I can think of worse ways of going out.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> One day you will get all the hugs you can handle buddy.


Furry hugs are the best!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My bhutrflai worries I will be hugged to death if we go to a FurryCon.


I was the one hugging the fursuiter to death. I think I literally said "I don't want to stop hugging you" XD


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 6, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Furry hugs are the best!


Okami, I hope you and Bhutrflai consider going to Furry Weekend Atlanta. You'll have a blast!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I was the one hugging the fursuiter to death. I think I literally said "I don't want to stop hugging you" XD


The poor guy must have been like: _Unhand me , you ruffian!_


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Okami, I hope you and Bhutrflai consider going to Furry Weekend Atlanta. You'll have a blast!


We will one day.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> The poor guy must have been like: _Unhand me , you ruffian!_


And I was like _"nuuuuuu I'm taking you home with me!"_


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My bhutrflai worries I will be hugged to death if we go to a FurryCon.


Not worried that they'll hug you to death, but that I won't be able to pry you away from hugging them. 



DuranWolf said:


> Okami, I hope you and Bhutrflai consider going to Furry Weekend Atlanta. You'll have a blast!


Baby steps. (And we already have some big plans for this year.)


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Furry hugs are the best!


I had a friend who is like I would hug you.
I was like don't.
Don't want to spread the furriness disease to you.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I had a friend who is like I would hug you.
> I was like don't.
> Don't want to spread the furriness disease to you.


I think if he wanted to hug you, it was already too late


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think if he wanted to hug you, it was already too late



oh s@#t

what have I done??????


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> oh s@#t
> 
> what have I done??????


You've created a monster. Think about all the poor souls he's going to hug now.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> One day you will get all the hugs you can handle buddy.


I wish. Every day I start to worry that this "one day" you speak of will never come to pass, and I just start to feel like I'm gonna be trapped in Michigan for the rest of my life.

Either that or I'll die from the lack of hugs.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I wish. Every day I start to worry that this "one day" you speak of will never come to pass, and I just start to feel like I'm gonna be trapped in Michigan for the rest of my life.


Can't stop TIME. It always marches forward.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Can't stop TIME. It always marches forward.


It's not going fast enough then. I need huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I wish. Every day I start to worry that this "one day" you speak of will never come to pass, and I just start to feel like I'm gonna be trapped in Michigan for the rest of my life.
> 
> Either that or I'll die from the lack of hugs.


Trust me man, the older you grow, the easier it will be to move out of there.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You've created a monster. Think about all the poor souls he's going to hug now.


We have to put him out of his misery before he kills us all.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> We have to put him out of his misery before he kills us all.


I think it's too late for us too tho


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Trust me man, the older you grow, the easier it will be to move out of there.


Mmhmm. The cost of moving, the cost of a home, finding a place to life, getting a job, college, tuition funds.

I'm stuck.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think it's too late for us too tho


Way too late.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Way too late.


Now where did I misplace that bomb shelter?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Mmhmm. The cost of moving, the cost of a home, finding a place to life, getting a job, college, tuition funds.
> 
> I'm stuck.


I didn't move away from home until I was 20. I wouldn't rush it pine. Being an adult is hard. Be a kid as long as you can. Enjoy every moment, good or bad.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Mmhmm. The cost of moving, the cost of a home, finding a place to life, getting a job, college, tuition funds.
> 
> I'm stuck.


Consider maybe then moving out of the US to study. Given the horrendous prices that you have to pay there, it's maybe better to study somewhere else. But as Okami said, don't rush it. Adult life sucks sometimes and you're gonna miss being a kid.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Now where did I misplace that bomb shelter?


Hey, how did your fersona drawing go?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Now where did I misplace that bomb shelter?


Go to one of vault tec's state of the art vaults.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Go to one of vault tec's state of the art vaults.


Let's get to the new vault where you're exposed to furry art 24/7.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Let's get to the new vault where you're exposed to furry art 24/7.


I'm dying.
help.......


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Consider maybe then moving out of the US to study. Given the horrendous prices that you have to pay there, it's maybe better to study somewhere else. But as Okami said, don't rush it. Adult life sucks sometimes and you're gonna miss being a kid.


Not gonna move away from America, what with all the drama that's going on everywhere else. I'd rather deal with Trump than go to anywhere else. Plus I'm not technically a kid anymore, but I'm not technically an adult. I ain't even old enough to have sex yet.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey, how did your fersona drawing go?


Oh, it's been done for awhile. It's pretty good compared to..........(shudder) how have I not scrapped that old drawing yet.....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I'm dying.
> help.......


Here! Put on this Fursuit!!


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Not gonna move away from America, what with all the drama that's going on everywhere else. I'd rather deal with Trump than go to anywhere else. Plus I'm not technically a kid anymore, but I'm not technically an adult. I ain't even old enough to have sex yet.
> 
> 
> Oh, it's been done for awhile. It's pretty good compared to..........(shudder) how have I not scrapped that old drawing yet.....




TRUMP WILL MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN 






sorry.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I ain't even old enough to have sex yet.


lol


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 6, 2017)

I'd feel weird asking for a hug


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Mmhmm. The cost of moving, the cost of a home, finding a place to life, getting a job, college, tuition funds.
> 
> I'm stuck.


Dude. You have 3ish years before any of that even starts. But if college is really the way you feel like you're gonna go, then start making some decisions now. If you stay in-state, tuition is cheaper. But schlorships can take a huge load off, if you have the discipline to work towards them now. And you'll have a better list of schools to choose from too, the better you do in HS. So, find a college near a city that has a furry community, and start researching everything you can about it. 

And once you're in college, you get to dictate your life, cause you're an adult, in all its glory. Yes, you'll have to answer to your parents, but otherwise you're on your own. So, if it fits into your sched & you have the funds, you can go to an con your little heart desires. 

If you are really serious about having a suit, then start saving every penny you get. You'll be amazed how quick you can save up a stash, if you have enough self control to not spend it on something else. 

But realize that you are already halfway thru another school year. It will be over before you know it. And so will the next few. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> TRUMP WILL MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope so. And let's hope he doesn't die either. Mike Pence is the anti-Christ.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Let's hope so. And let's hope he doesn't die either. Mike Pence is the anti-Christ.


I'm still tripping off the fact that he won that election


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Dude. You have 3ish years before any of that even starts. But if college is really the way you feel like you're gonna go, then start making some decisions now. If you stay in-state, tuition is cheaper. But schlorships can take a huge load off, if you have the discipline to work towards them now. And you'll have a better list of schools to choose from too, the better you do in HS. So, find a college near a city that has a furry community, and start researching everything you can about it.
> 
> And once you're in college, you get to dictate your life, cause you're an adult, in all its glory. Yes, you'll have to answer to your parents, but otherwise you're on your own. So, if it fits into your sched & you have the funds, you can go to an con your little heart desires.
> 
> ...


I'm probably never gonna be able to get a scholarship, considering I'm starting to fall behind in swimming, and I don't have discipline whatsoever. also, I'm pretty sure there are no furry colleges in michigan.

Also, how do I dictate my life in college when I still have to live in a dormitory, wake up to a curfew, go to my classes, study, be in a swim team, etc.

Also I don't even know what I wanna do when I get out of education.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Let's hope so. And let's hope he doesn't die either. Mike Pence is the anti-Christ.


Mike Pence looks like that overly christian guy that dwells in every neighborhood.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Mike Pence looks like that overly christian guy that dwells in every neighborhood.


shhh. Let's not bring politics into this. Even my constant depression and sadness over a lack of fur in my life doesn't have to bring Trump into this.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> shhh. Let's not bring politics into this. Even my constant depression and sadness over a lack of fur in my life doesn't have to bring Trump into this.


TRUMP
2017

ok now im really going to stop.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Now, back to the question at hand. And any other topics posted here.



um_pineapplez said:


> I'm probably never gonna be able to get a scholarship, considering I'm starting to fall behind in swimming, and I don't have discipline whatsoever. also, I'm pretty sure there are no furry colleges in michigan.
> 
> Also, how do I dictate my life in college when I still have to live in a dormitory, wake up to a curfew, go to my classes, study, be in a swim team, etc.
> 
> Also I don't even know what I wanna do when I get out of education.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Now, back to the question at hand. And any other topics posted here.


Discipline is something you can work on. Not having discipline right now doesn't mean you won't have it when you reach college. As for what you're gonna do when you get out of education, you still have time to figure it out. Maybe start thinking about it, try to talk to people you know about the jobs they do and what they like/dislike about it...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I'm still tripping off the fact that he won that election


Me too. I try not to even think about it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Mike Pence looks like that overly christian guy that dwells in every neighborhood.


The one that calls the police on you for listening to that loud devil music.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm probably never gonna be able to get a scholarship, considering I'm starting to fall behind in swimming, and I don't have discipline whatsoever. also, I'm pretty sure there are no furry colleges in michigan.
> 
> Also, how do I dictate my life in college when I still have to live in a dormitory, wake up to a curfew, go to my classes, study, be in a swim team, etc.
> 
> Also I don't even know what I wanna do when I get out of education.


Well, maybe if you put furry stuff on the back burner, you can focus on what the important-now stuff. And discipline is learned. You have to try though. Our son is almost 17 & has only recently found his. 

And I never said find a furry college, if there even is such a thing. I said find a college near a furry town (wherever a con happens). No one says you can only go to college in Michigan, but it will make a difference in tuition. (And some schlorships cover room & board too, so it really is worth trying for some.)

You will be dictating your life bc you will responsible for all that stuff. Being an adult is about finding balance between the adulting stuff & the fun stuff. You have to learn to prioritize. 

No one, and I repeat, no one, has it all figured out. No matter how old they are. Life changes on a whim. And even the path you think you want to follow may change once you're in college.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 7, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Well, maybe if you put furry stuff on the back burner, you can focus on what the important-now stuff. And discipline is learned. You have to try though. Our son is almost 17 & has only recently found his.
> 
> And I never said find a furry college, if there even is such a thing. I said find a college near a furry town (wherever a con happens). No one says you can only go to college in Michigan, but it will make a difference in tuition. (And some schlorships cover room & board too, so it really is worth trying for some.)
> 
> ...


I only know of one convention in michigan, and I HATE Detroit.

Oh well. I should at least try to do something instead of giving up before I've even started, but the question is "where to start"? I need to plan this out in steps. I can only work on things one at a time.

What the fuck did I just say?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 7, 2017)

Well my last two days have been shit. Got nothing done, allergies have gone into maximum overdrive (not even the allergy pills I take do squat), and somehow after cooking something 20 blowfiles come out of nowhere.

*headbutts wall*


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 7, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I only know of one convention in michigan, and I HATE Detroit.
> 
> Oh well. I should at least try to do something instead of giving up before I've even started, but the question is "where to start"? I need to plan this out in steps. I can only work on things one at a time.
> 
> What the fuck did I just say?



You just said what you needed to hear yourself say. You are finally starting to think about a plan.


Once again, no one says you have to stay in michigan. Look at neighboring states. Hell, go a few states away, if you feel like you can/want to distance yourself from your parents. (Some kids want to be away, some don't.) And even some smaller colleges have dorms, and most freshman are required to live in the dorm anyways. Sophomore & higher get to pick bt the dorms & an apartment. And again, the only ones who can stop you from doing what you want in college are your parents, and they only have that power if they are providing financial support. If not, then guess what? All those decisions are on you!!

So where to start...decide now whether you want to depend on your parents for all your money? Or do you want to do what you can over the next few years to try to better your grades & swimming (if thats something YOU really want to do, not just something your parents want you to do) to try for schlorships, and work on saving your pennies, so that YOU are the one who gets to call the shots? 

And where else to start....use the Internet to do the research. Everything you need to know is out there, you just have to look for it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well my last two days have been shit. Got nothing done, allergies have gone into maximum overdrive (not even the allergy pills I take do squat), and somehow after cooking something 20 blowfiles come out of nowhere.
> 
> *headbutts wall*


Been there, except our bugs are ants.  And it truly sucks.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 7, 2017)

Crazy as it sounds, i love living so far up because i don't ever have to deal with bugs. i grew up in the country at ground level, surrounded by bugs and allergies. Since i moved into the city up four flights of stairs, i haven't seen insect one in my home for 7 years.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 7, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Been there, except our bugs are ants.  And it truly sucks.


Well getting little to nothing down when your health plays up is a part of life, what really weirded me out is how so many blowflies can come out of nowhere. It was like that scene in Amityville Horror.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well getting little to nothing down when your health plays up is a part of life, what really weirded me out is how so many blowflies can come out of nowhere. It was like that scene in Amityville Horror.


Now the real question is, do you live on/near an old cemetery . If the answer is yes, call an exorcist,  _QUICK!



um_pineapplez said:



			I only know of one convention in michigan, and I HATE Detroit.

Oh well. I should at least try to do something instead of giving up before I've even started, but the question is "where to start"? I need to plan this out in steps. I can only work on things one at a time.

What the fuck did I just say?
		
Click to expand...

_You seem to be prioritizing  on going to a furry convention over everything. Don't worry about it too much. Focus on getting a stable and interesting life , then you'll be able to attend to all the conventions that you want.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Now the real question is, do you live on/near an old cemetery . If the answer is yes, call an exorcist,  _QUICK!_



Should I call this guy?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 7, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> You just said what you needed to hear yourself say. You are finally starting to think about a plan.
> 
> Once again, no one says you have to stay in michigan. Look at neighboring states. Hell, go a few states away, if you feel like you can/want to distance yourself from your parents. (Some kids want to be away, some don't.) And even some smaller colleges have dorms, and most freshman are required to live in the dorm anyways. Sophomore & higher get to pick bt the dorms & an apartment. And again, the only ones who can stop you from doing what you want in college are your parents, and they only have that power if they are providing financial support. If not, then guess what? All those decisions are on you!!


I'll figure it out one day. Maybe I'll get a summer job as a waiter or something.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 7, 2017)

Spending a week with my GFS parents.
Is it wierd to like her parents more than her?
:V


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Spending a week with my GFS parents.
> Is it wierd to like her parents more than her?
> :V



Date her mom.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 7, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Spending a week with my GFS parents.
> Is it wierd to like her parents more than her?
> :V


Nope. I've never had a girlfriend (and probably never will, but that's a topic for another thread), but it sounds perfectly natural.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 7, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Date her mom.


Don't think her husband would like that too much lol


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Don't think her husband would like that too much lol


Ménage à trois?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 7, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Ménage à trois?


Same as above


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 7, 2017)

It happened.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> It happened.


Did you hug a Furry?


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did you hug a Furry?



Well, they started it but yes x3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Well, they started it but yes x3


Good! Pawsome!!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good! Pawsome!!


UUUUUUUUUUgh. I want floof huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Jan 7, 2017)

I want like 8 or 9 pizzas. All to myself.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 7, 2017)

No. Floof hugs.

Fucking non-furry town in a non-furry state. I need ouuuuuut.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 7, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> No. Floof hugs.
> 
> Fucking non-furry town in a non-furry state. I need ouuuuuut.


Man, I know worst,I'm on an island and no sign of furries here


----------



## Molotoxic (Jan 7, 2017)

Well...I think I'm just gonna hide myself away then.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 8, 2017)

I keep going to hide my phone when I open FAF but then I remember where I am..


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I keep going to hide my phone when I open FAF but then I remember where I am..


I don't even have this place in my favorites even though I come here all the time.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't even have this place in my favorites even though I come here all the time.



Chrome has automatically put it on the new tab page, so it opens up to the same comment every time


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Well, they started it but yes x3


Congratulations, you have been fuzzed! You have unlocked the achievement of fursuit hugging. Was it everything you dreamed it would be?


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Congratulations, you have been fuzzed! You have unlocked the achievement of fursuit hugging. Was it everything you dreamed it would be?



Ahh well I secretly wish it was longer but yeah ^^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Ahh well I secretly wish it was longer but yeah ^^


See, knew you'd like it. Now go hug another, we'll make a cuddle-slut outta you yet.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> See, knew you'd like it. Now go hug another, we'll make a cuddle-slut outta you yet.



Too shy to ask. And I just left


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Too shy to ask. And I just left


Aww, and you were enjoying it so much.  As long as you had fun, that's what matters.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 9, 2017)

Back to reality in the morning.


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Back to reality in the morning.


It's always morning somewhere


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Back to reality in the morning.


You shoulda got more hugs.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 9, 2017)

I never really experienced "a case of the Mondays" until I started working a M-F job u_u


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I never really experienced "a case of the Mondays" until I started working a M-F job u_u


Just pretend you're having a great time


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 9, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Just pretend you're having a great time



I overslept both alarms this morning...


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I overslept both alarms this morning...


I haven't slept yet, I'm prepping for the worst


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 9, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> I haven't slept yet, I'm prepping for the worst



Oh boy...

I had my coffee and such, now about to take my lunch break so... I guess it's going better now haha


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 9, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Please. Stop.
> 
> You're making me have flashbacks to 2 months ago.
> 
> Stop making me have flashbacks to 2 months ago. I was literally curling up in my bed screaming into my pillow because I made a commitment to the swim team that I don't want to regret anymore. I'm doing everything I can to repress those memories.



What the fuck


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What the fuck


Are you attacking him? Attacking people is my trigger and I feel attacked.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Are you attacking him? Attacking people is my trigger and I feel attacked.



Maybe, maybe


But I fucking love that profile pic


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Maybe, maybe
> 
> 
> But I fucking love that profile pic


Thanks, I work out.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 9, 2017)

*wolf noises* :0


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't wanna get up D:


----------



## Mabus (Jan 9, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I don't wanna get up D:



Who does? XD


----------



## Mabus (Jan 9, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You've created a monster. Think about all the poor souls he's going to hug now.


Hilarious, i have no soul 
Im immune! (I think)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2017)

I feel you. Adulting is a tough business!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 9, 2017)

I made my bed the other day, I'm such a good adult.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 10, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I made my bed the other day, I'm such a good adult.


I have not made my bed in the past 12 years. It's so much more comfortable


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2017)

Computing Forever. <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2017)

Today I bought a $2 USB keyboard. It has basic dedicated media controls, a calculator button and is in fairly good nick. And I think I have fixed my shutdown issues with Windows 10.

Mr. Fox is happy...


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 10, 2017)

I havent posted in here yet and i just wanted to see my profile when i open up general discussion. You can resume with what ever you are doin #FEMACAMPSAREREAL


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 10, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Computing Forever. <3



I gagged a little


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2017)

It's to hot! D:<


----------



## Mabus (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's to hot! D:<



xD


----------



## Jarren (Jan 10, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> #FEMACAMPSAREREAL


... That one time at FEMA camp...


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 10, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I made my bed the other day, I'm such a good adult.


I make beds all the time, wherever I lay down! Sometimes it's on the floor but usually I try to use something soft.


Spoiler



Oh yeah, hi guys


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's to hot! D:<


??????

It's like 10-23 degrees.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2017)

Huh, I still have my account here, neat. When did they revive the official forums? I've been out for a while, haha.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I gagged a little


Welcome to Stupid, mate. Population: SJW's and Regressives.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sitting here in my underwear with the air conditioning on eating mango ice cream. Because why? Because I can! And because it's hot.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sitting here in my underwear with the air conditioning on eating mango ice cream. Because why? Because I can! And because it's hot.


That sounds excellent. Here, have some envy. 
I've never thought of mango icecream... I think you can just put mangoes in anything and it'll be good. I made mango curry the other night and it was the bomb.edu


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I make beds all the time, wherever I lay down! Sometimes it's on the floor but usually I try to use something soft.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Flannel! Been a while ^^

I could sleep anywhere right now..


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 11, 2017)

Anyone else in a current emotional state?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Flannel! Been a while ^^
> 
> I could sleep anywhere right now..


I know, I'm sorry. I'm bad about sticking with forums.. 
And I'm jealous, I'm in bed inside what may count as a pillow fort, maybe a cacoon too, and I can't sleep.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Anyone else in a current emotional state?


Nope, don't have that problem.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Anyone else in a current emotional state?


Absolutely. This is nighttime, when I steep in my own self loathing. But that's normal. 

Is your emotion bugging you?


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Absolutely. This is nighttime, when I steep in my own self loathing. But that's normal.
> 
> Is your emotion bugging you?


My emotion is foreign, struggling to find a place

I guess its just lugging back down to the default emotion just not empty but apathetic maybe?


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I know, I'm sorry. I'm bad about sticking with forums..
> And I'm jealous, I'm in bed inside what may count as a pillow fort, maybe a cacoon too, and I can't sleep.



Oh it's fine ^^ how have things been anyway?

I hope you don't have to get up early..


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> My emotion is foreign, struggling to find a place
> 
> I guess its just lugging back down to the default emotion just not empty but apathetic maybe?


Mweh, there's no default emotion. If it's notable, somethings causing it. 
If it's struggling to find a place, be certain that you're being honest with yourself. 
Apathy in my experience is caused by an overload of something. It's a sign you should dial back whatever you're into. 

That's me anyway, YMMV


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Oh it's fine ^^ how have things been anyway?
> 
> I hope you don't have to get up early..


Things have sucked but I think they're getting better. I'm moving soon and I've decided to start working towards some dreams of mine. 
And no, I've got some stuff I need to do but it's not like a job or anything. I can sleep in to an embarrassing hour. ..
What about you, what have I missed?


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Mweh, there's no default emotion. If it's notable, somethings causing it.
> If it's struggling to find a place, be certain that you're being honest with yourself.
> Apathy in my experience is caused by an overload of something. It's a sign you should dial back whatever you're into.
> 
> That's me anyway, YMMV


 Thats a great perspective I can tell you more about it through private conversation for sake of better understanding but I think you're correct. Thank you


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Thats a great perspective I can tell you more about it through private conversation for sake of better understanding but I think you're correct. Thank you


If you gotta talk I'll listen. I mean, what else are strangers on the Internet for? ^-^
Can't guarantee I'll be awake too much longer though. Sleepyness is sneaky and can strike at any moment.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Things have sucked but I think they're getting better. I'm moving soon and I've decided to start working towards some dreams of mine.
> And no, I've got some stuff I need to do but it's not like a job or anything. I can sleep in to an embarrassing hour. ..
> What about you, what have I missed?



Aww, good luck with it all, you heading to a city? I'm hoping to move soon too, nothing for me here.
Well, I think last time I saw you around I was still single and "straight". A fair bit has changed since signing up to these forums haha, and I just got back from my first con.

I don't wanna get up for worrrk


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Aww, good luck with it all, you heading to a city? I'm hoping to move soon too, nothing for me here.
> Well, I think last time I saw you around I was still single and "straight". A fair bit has changed since signing up to these forums haha, and I just got back from my first con.
> 
> I don't wanna get up for worrrk


St. Augustine FL, it's a bigger town than I've ever lived in. It should be fun. Gotta admit I'm kinda scared though. I'm moving 12 hours away from my people with what I can fit on a motorcycle.

Having good open minded people to talk to is helpful in finding yourself. Kinda why I like these forums 
Which con did you go to?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sitting here in my underwear with the air conditioning on eating mango ice cream. Because why? Because I can! And because it's hot.



I'm sitting here with the heat turned to 25, in a blanket and I'm still cold


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I'm sitting here with the heat turned to 25, in a blanket and I'm still cold


Took me a sec to realize you're talking Celsius


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Took me a sec to realize you're talking Celsius


Damn imperialists


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> St. Augustine FL, it's a bigger town than I've ever lived in. It should be fun. Gotta admit I'm kinda scared though. I'm moving 12 hours away from my people with what I can fit on a motorcycle.
> 
> Having good open minded people to talk to is helpful in finding yourself. Kinda why I like these forums
> Which con did you go to?



That would be scary. I'm looking at moving to a city but at least I know some people there. I wouldn't be able to move without my computer and there is no way this thing is fitting on a bike.

Yeah absolutely, made some good friends here and led me to many others. I went to Confurgence in Australia. So.. many.. people x3


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 11, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yeah, next time I'm bored I'm just gonna start saying people should start blocking others.


Haha hell ya, im down


----------



## Mabus (Jan 11, 2017)

*Wolf noises intensify*


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *Wolf noises intensify*



You stop that


----------



## Mabus (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You stop that



Never >:{D


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> That would be scary. I'm looking at moving to a city but at least I know some people there. I wouldn't be able to move without my computer and there is no way this thing is fitting on a bike.
> 
> Yeah absolutely, made some good friends here and led me to many others. I went to Confurgence in Australia. So.. many.. people x3



Nonsense, you could fit a desktop on a bike. There's almost nothing you can't attach to a motorcycle with bungee cords and inginuity. But tbh that's why I have a laptop :3

I think you've got to be a certain good kind of weird to be a furry. 
Which is about my only draw to a con.. Not sure they'de be my thing. I see them going on but I never have the time and money to throw at it. Still figure I should check one out some time.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's my point about inginuity


----------



## Mabus (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Here's my point about inginuity


Seems legit


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Here's my point about inginuity



How to die 101


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> How to die 101


Also how to spell ingenuity.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Nonsense, you could fit a desktop on a bike. There's almost nothing you can't attach to a motorcycle with bungee cords and inginuity. But tbh that's why I have a laptop :3
> 
> I think you've got to be a certain good kind of weird to be a furry.
> Which is about my only draw to a con.. Not sure they'de be my thing. I see them going on but I never have the time and money to throw at it. Still figure I should check one out some time.



It's a big PC but I think you've proven your point 

Well yeah it was interesting haha, draws a few odd people, go with someone you know well and I'm sure you'd enjoy it. 
My biggest issue was hoping I wouldn't get seen x3 

RIP money.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Also how to spell ingenuity.


Hey brother, that wasn't me, that was auto cucumber.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Damn imperialists


Murican units.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> It's a big PC but I think you've proven your point
> 
> Well yeah it was interesting haha, draws a few odd people, go with someone you know well and I'm sure you'd enjoy it.
> My biggest issue was hoping I wouldn't get seen x3
> ...


B-but.. I need monies for motorcicle parts..

And yeah, I'm sure it's a lot more fun with someone else. As of now that poses a problem. Maybe I'll meet some people in Florida.


----------



## Caraid (Jan 11, 2017)

TFW you draw a request for someone and you realize they're one of those folks that only comes to the forums for free art and hasn't been active in months.

*sigh*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 11, 2017)

Caraid said:


> TFW you draw a request for someone and you realize they're one of those folks that only comes to the forums for free art and hasn't been active in months.
> 
> *sigh*



Feels bad man xD


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

Caraid said:


> *sigh*


But you got good practice and another piece of art out there with your signature!


----------



## Caraid (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah, did it for practice/relaxation purposes anyway but it would've been nice if it'd made someone happy. Oh well! Bedtime.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2017)

Caraid said:


> Yeah, did it for practice/relaxation purposes anyway but it would've been nice if it'd made someone happy. Oh well! Bedtime.


Well, can always give me a commission. Will pay for it, too.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 11, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> B-but.. I need monies for motorcicle parts..
> 
> And yeah, I'm sure it's a lot more fun with someone else. As of now that poses a problem. Maybe I'll meet some people in Florida.



Repairs or mods? 

All the fuzzbutts I know are many hours away haha


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

Caraid said:


> *sigh*


But you got good practice and another piece of art out there with your signature!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey All!! Been busy at work.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 11, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Repairs or mods?
> 
> All the fuzzbutts I know are many hours away haha


Mods :3
I want to travel and I need it to hold up a little better.
And tell me about it. Tnfurs.com has a map of registered users and my dot is in the middle of a big empty bubble.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Mods :3
> I want to travel and I need it to hold up a little better.
> And tell me about it. Tnfurs.com has a map of registered users and my dot is in the middle of a big empty bubble.



Yusss!
I've spent almost as much modifying my car than what I paid for it.. oops x3

Yeah, I put a marker of furrymap and same thing. Months later I got one not so desirable contact..


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey All!! Been busy at work.



Hullooo!

Me too with Christmas. I want a new job, I'm not social enough for this x3


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

Bored to death xD
Nothing happened at work today
One call only, all my buddies were off shift.

So ready for 6:00am tomorrow morning haha


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2017)

Playing with my cats kittens and watching them goof off is a helluva lot of fun. Rambunctious little fuckers.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Playing with my cats kittens and watching them goof off is a helluva lot of fun. Rambunctious little fuckers.


Though kitten claws, they're like needles, they should be a registered weapon in law.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Yusss!
> I've spent almost as much modifying my car than what I paid for it.. oops x3
> 
> Yeah, I put a marker of furrymap and same thing. Months later I got one not so desirable contact..


I've spent about half what I paid for the bike, mostly on some upgrades after an accident. Ultimately I want to be able to live off of it.
Never seen that site before, that's pretty neat. Did you know that between the Antarctica and the middle of the Atlantic there's like 30 furs, 
but no one near me or in the town I'm moving to? e_o



MadKiyo said:


> Though kitten claws, they're like needles, they should be a registered weapon in law.


They're rivaled only by puppy teeth.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I've spent about half what I paid for the bike, mostly on some upgrades after an accident. Ultimately I want to be able to live off of it.
> Never seen that site before, that's pretty neat. Did you know that between the Antarctica and the middle of the Atlantic there's like 30 furs,
> but no one near me or in the town I'm moving to? e_o
> 
> ...



I'd live in Antarctica : P
Also approve the puppo teeths


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I'd live in Antarctica : P
> Also approve the puppo teeths


Dude no, have you seen the prices in the grocery stores down there?
I'm all for cozy snowed in days, but man..


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Dude no, have you seen the prices in the grocery stores down there?
> I'm all for cozy snowed in days, but man..



Dont underestimate the power of spaghetti kits! XD

And theres fish lol


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 12, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Well, they started it but yes x3



GG


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Dont underestimate the power of spaghetti kits! XD
> 
> And theres fish lol


B-but..
But what if you're vegan?

Besides, the real adventure is inland! How are you gonna find Nega-Santa frumping around on the coast?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> B-but..
> But what if you're vegan?
> 
> Besides, the real adventure is inland! How are you gonna find Nega-Santa frumping around on the coast?



Iceburg Lettuce B)
Ba-dum-tss!

Unless im looking for some rumor of ancient russian super science, im staying near the water for now xP
Besides, i get to make pals with penguins and seals
 =D


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> B-but..
> But what if you're vegan?


Apparently, you can find plants and lichens in antartica. The real question now is: are they edible  ?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Apparently, you can find plants and lichens in antartica. The real question now is: are they edible  ?


Uhhhh..
If they're good enough for reindeer, they're good enough for me! 
I know where I'm headed for spring break!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Uhhhh..
> If they're good enough for reindeer, they're good enough for me!
> I know where I'm headed for spring break!


Heh why not, as long as you're not mauled by a bear  .Or by a penguin


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh why not, as long as you're not mauled by a bear  .Or by a penguin


I think getting mauled by a penguin might be fun. 
Or if nothing else be a good story.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I think getting mauled by a penguin might be fun.
> Or if nothing else be a good story.



Now someone needs to make an horror movie about it. I'm sure it would be as good as :




Edit: to add a bit of context, that's a movie about a killer tire


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

Getting mauled by a penguin would be a good story. But not Rubber good. 
...
Unless the tricycle gets reincarnated as a penguin!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I've spent about half what I paid for the bike, mostly on some upgrades after an accident. Ultimately I want to be able to live off of it.
> Never seen that site before, that's pretty neat. Did you know that between the Antarctica and the middle of the Atlantic there's like 30 furs,
> but no one near me or in the town I'm moving to? e_o
> 
> ...



Yeah you're bike probably goes a tad further one the same amount of fuel than my not so efficient V6..

Well it's too hot in Aus with all this fur so I'd take up that sea change.
There was one other furry tag in my town, with zero contact details. But I has everything I need now anyways ^^

My God it must be getting late for ye Americans.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> My God it must be getting late for ye Americans.



70mpg baby! 

Maybe I should hit up a con just once to network a little. Uhg, quit giving me excuses! I don't have the money, gosh donut!

It's going on 4am. I've been having trouble sleeping the last few days.
I'm getting out of bed by 9 no matter how little sleep I get and then doing something physical. That'll fix it I hope. .


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2017)

@FlannelFox: I'm sorry. Insomnia sucks :c.

Are cons this expensive tho?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> @FlannelFox: I'm sorry. Insomnia sucks :c.
> 
> Are cons this expensive tho?


Ehh, I'll live..

It's not so much the con but the living expenses. Could be $40 to get in which is fine, but then $60 to share a hotel room for a few nights plus whatever food costs you, stuff you buy at the con, gas there and back, the beggar on the corner, getting mugged in the alleyway. You know, stuff adds up...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2017)

@FlannelFox: Yeah you're right. The only cons I've been too were in cities in which I lived or where I had relatives so I didn't take all of this into account. It's also true that  food/goodies in the cons out rather expensive.  Last time I had to pay 5 euros for a coke :c


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

@Sarachaga
I've been thinking about just packing a backpack full of snacks and a hammock and doing a little stealth camping to get around all that. 

I've never actually been to one before. The only experience I've got was a Horizons Unlimited meet up (think of a con for motorcycle hobos). It was $60 for the 3 day event but I rode off having spent about $200.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Getting mauled by a penguin would be a good story. But not Rubber good.


"Death by penguin mauling".

Sounds like a fun way to die.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Death by penguin mauling".
> 
> Sounds like a fun way to die.



I believe the main problem about it would be that it would be a very slow death xp


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

My trapezius muscle has been ruined for days. :\


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I believe the main problem about it would be that it would be a very slow death xp


Slow, but adorable.

Penguin/10 would die this way.


----------



## Caraid (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> My trapezius muscle has been ruined for days. :\



Ugh, neck pain is the worst. What'd you do?

Also, evenin!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

Caraid said:


> Ugh, neck pain is the worst. What'd you do?
> 
> Also, evenin!



I turned my head to talk to my brother, causing my back to feel pretty odd, so I reckon I pulled it then. 

Also, you're in the Netherlands right? Some snow just came over England and I think it is heading across the North Sea to you at the moment.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

*wolf noises* >w>


----------



## Caraid (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I turned my head to talk to my brother, causing my back to feel pretty odd, so I reckon I pulled it then.
> 
> Also, you're in the Netherlands right? Some snow just came over England and I think it is heading across the North Sea to you at the moment.



Ah, damn. Twisted my neck last weekend so I feel your pain - keep it warm.

I'm Dutch but I'm in Sweden at the moment. Plenty of snow here already, though I heard the Netherlands is getting ready for a storm o:


----------



## Royn (Jan 12, 2017)

"Silent" Is supposed to be this cool fashionable fad thingee.  Say it rather bugs me because sometimes silent dont match the fur.  However, when my humanity is inside my Ottery Sergalness, Theres only purring, growling, snarling, hissing, squeaking, and chirping.  In my case, that canon of sounds fits the fur, and usually is enough to get points across and even answer most questions. LOL  Do sometimes actually speak words though, but even then theys growly pigin speak.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

Wake me up!
Wake me up inside

CANT WAKE UP!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

*looks up at full moon and tilts head towards the sky* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wake me up!
> Wake me up inside
> 
> CANT WAKE UP!!!


Here!!!Drink this boiling hot coffee!!!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here!!!Drink this boiling hot coffee!!!



I already did!!! 
I mixed monster energy and heroin with it too!!!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *looks up at full moon and tilts head towards the sky* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


:0

**** it
*does the same*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I already did!!!
> I mixed monster energy and heroin with it too!!!


Yeah.........coulda probably did without the energy drink and heroin........


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah.........coulda probably did without the energy drink and heroin........



Just saying xD
Tried everything


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Just saying xD
> Tried everything


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


...
You seem..
awake enough..


----------



## Royn (Jan 12, 2017)

AAAWWWOOOOOOOOooowaitaminute....  Do Otters even howl??


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> ...
> You seem..
> awake enough..



: P


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> : P


Here, how about some nice cozy
chamomile tea with a few drops of horse tranquilizer...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Here, how about some nice cozy
> chamomile tea with a few drops of horse tranquilizer...


Inb4 you're a space whale the size of a planet and that doesn't even affect you.

Lovely tea though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Royn said:


> AAAWWWOOOOOOOOooowaitaminute....  Do Otters even howl??


Sure! Why not!!!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 12, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> 70mpg baby!
> 
> Maybe I should hit up a con just once to network a little. Uhg, quit giving me excuses! I don't have the money, gosh donut!
> 
> ...



Build up some cash before you do go, there's a lot of socialising to be done, you'll need to be able to afford a lot of rum.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 12, 2017)

So Nintendo is talking about their new console/tablet thing. And this is one of the games.







No, it's not a GTA mod. It's an actual fucking Mario game.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 13, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> So Nintendo is talking about their new console/tablet thing. And this is one of the games.
> No, it's not a GTA mod. It's an actual fucking Mario game.



Gotta love how horribly out of place Mario looks compared to that man.
Also, New Donk City??


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

I was headachey so I went to bed at about 7. It's midnight now and I can't get back to sleep. Grawr.



_Hushy said:


> Build up some cash before you do go, there's a lot of socialising to be done, you'll need to be able to afford a lot of rum.



Are furries a bunch of lushes!?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 13, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> So Nintendo is talking about their new console/tablet thing. And this is one of the games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks so out of place. They could have at least come up with a new character set like the Piatas and Toads and make the city as cartoonish as the previous scenery in other games.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 13, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Are furries a bunch of lushes!?



There were a lot of times when there were no panels on I was interested in so we sat in the lobby for a while. The bar was 10 meters away. oops.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

@_Hushy
Oh wow. Drinking at a con sounds like more fun than I could responsibly handle. x3
I get ridiculous pretty quick..


----------



## Mabus (Jan 13, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Are furries a bunch of lushes!?



O_O the booze is strong with this one it seems


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh I was responsible, trust me x3


Drawing is not relaxing when I'm this bad >.>


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Drawing is not relaxing when I'm this bad >.>


THIS!
I keep attempting because I know I'll love it if I keep at it but trying to draw the same part of something over and over, it just gets stressful.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 13, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> So Nintendo is talking about their new console/tablet thing. And this is one of the games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 13, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> THIS!
> I keep attempting because I know I'll love it if I keep at it but trying to draw the same part of something over and over, it just gets stressful.



It looks so bad but I don't know how to fix it D:
Even with references I wanna throw something. Goodbye 5 hours.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> It looks so bad but I don't know how to fix it D:
> Even with references I wanna throw something. Goodbye 5 hours.


Throw the picture if you have to and just keep trying. You'll figure it out. 
I has da faith my friend!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 13, 2017)

A new TF2 comic is out! and it's bloodeh fantastic.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 13, 2017)

That moment when you get so bored you get angry, and then you feel bad because you're angry.


----------



## modfox (Jan 13, 2017)

*this is a comment*


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

modfox said:


> *this is a comment*


Okie doke.
What are you commenting upon?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2017)

Guys, I have a fever and there is only one cure.


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Guys, I have a fever and there is only one cure.


Bullets.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Bullets.


No, cowbell.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

Well I'm on board with the euthanasia..


----------



## Mabus (Jan 13, 2017)

*wolf noises*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Well I'm on board with the euthanasia..


; -;


Mabus said:


> *wolf noises*


*throws shoe at*


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

shh shhh..
It'll be okay..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> shh shhh..
> It'll be okay..


No one understands me!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *throws shoe at*




(૭ ಠ༬ಠ)૭⁾⁾⁾⁾


----------



## modfox (Jan 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> (૭ ಠ༬ಠ)૭⁾⁾⁾⁾


Æ!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 13, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> shh shhh..
> It'll be okay..



It'll never be okay as long as I don't have fur


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 13, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> It'll never be okay as long as I don't have fur


There's an easy fix for that tho. Get a fursuit .(Or build one)


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> There's an easy fix for that tho. Get a fursuit .(Or build one)


I wanna get into building them.
Not that I want one, it just seems like a pretty good gig.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 13, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I wanna get into building them.
> Not that I want one, it just seems like a pretty good gig.


Yeah, building suits is pretty funny. I've tried several times and it never worked properly , but it's still a quite enjoyable activity ^^


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

@Sarachaga The problem is workspace. I'm moving into a camper in two weeks and it's only going down from there.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 13, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> The problem is workspace. I'm moving into a camper in two weeks and it's only going down from there.


You could maybe work on some smaller parts like tails and paws


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> So Nintendo is talking about their new console/tablet thing. And this is one of the games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mafia/GTA/Mario crossover? Holy shit.

Imagine Bowser invading New York or some shit.

10/10 would want to see Mario pick up two Uzi's and pepper those Koopas down.


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mafia/GTA/Mario crossover? Holy shit.
> 
> Imagine Bowser invading New York or some shit.
> 
> 10/10 would want to see Mario pick up two Uzi's and pepper those Koopas down.


Mario 06 confirmed


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Mario 06 confirmed


Make the game 18+. LOTS of blood, gore and violence.

And creative ways to execute people and Bowser's minions.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Make the game 18+. LOTS of blood, gore and violence.
> 
> And creative ways to execute people and Bowser's minions.


Put a heavy metal soundtrack and make people's head explode when you jump on them xp


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 13, 2017)

Gosh, that turned dark real quick x_x
Whatever sound effect they use when Mario makes someone's head pop, that's gonna be my new text message ring tone.


Sarachaga said:


> You could maybe work on some smaller parts like tails and paws


I could, and I might cuz it's tempting, but I'm supposed to be pairing down what I own. 
By 2018 I plan to be essentially living off my bike and I feel like a bunch of neon tails on the back could be a.. social barrier?
I am gonna buckle down and work on the arting though. In a lot of places you could live for days on a $30 commission.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2017)

*screams in wolf*


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 14, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> By 2018 I plan to be essentially living off my bike and I feel like a bunch of neon tails on the back could be a.. social barrier?
> I am gonna buckle down and work on the arting though. In a lot of places you could live for days on a $30 commission.


I wish you the best of luck! It will probably be difficult, but I'm sure it'll be an interesting way of life!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Gosh, that turned dark real quick x_x
> Whatever sound effect they use when Mario makes someone's head pop, that's gonna be my new text message ring tone.


Dark? Nah, just your average glorious shooter.

DOOM and Mario! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> DOOM and Mario! HOLY SHIT!


Yeah if a game was advertised as being the baby of both of these franchises, I would buy it instantly !


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *screams in wolf*


*reads poetry in wolf language*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *reads poetry in wolf language*



*is intrigued* :V


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *is intrigued* :V


Yes... Shakespeare's poems were originally written in wolf. True fact.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yes... Shakespeare's poems were originally written in wolf. True fact.



*speaks of Julius Caesar* : P


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yes... Shakespeare's poems were originally written in wolf. True fact.


I'm pretty sure they were written in fox.
_I'm starting a war here xp._


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm pretty sure they were written in fox.
> _I'm starting a war here xp._



ಠωಠ


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm pretty sure they were written in fox.
> _I'm starting a war here xp._


Fox is just a rip off of the wolf language. That's why people confuse it sometimes.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Fox is just a rip off of the wolf language. That's why people confuse it sometimes.



We existed first B)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Fox is just a rip off of the wolf language. That's why people confuse it sometimes.


I thought it was the other way around xp . Either way, moth language is superior ;p


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I thought it was the other way around xp . Either way, moth language is superior ;p



You're just lucky we cant fly like you (¬‿¬)
*wolf grin*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I thought it was the other way around xp . Either way, moth language is superior ;p


Too bad there are no books in the moth language, the moths all ate them.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You're just lucky we cant fly like you (¬‿¬)
> *wolf grin*


Teehee
*Flies around while making annoying noises*


Karatine said:


> Too bad there are no books in the moth language, the moths all ate them.


Yeah, moth culture is pretty underground . Gosh, I'm sorry for this xp


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Teehee
> *Flies around while making annoying noises*
> 
> Yeah, moth culture is pretty underground . Gosh, I'm sorry for this xp


It's okay  I'm just being bored... and half awake


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It's okay  I'm just being bored... and half awake



I am eternally bored : P


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mafia/GTA/Mario crossover? Holy shit.
> 
> Imagine Bowser invading New York or some shit.
> 
> 10/10 would want to see Mario pick up two Uzi's and pepper those Koopas down.



Who needs those silly power-up costumes when you can just pump 'em full of lead with a Tommy gun and a 1911?

:3


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am eternally bored : P


Side effects may include: Shitposting and random off-topic conversation.

Apparently season 4 of Sherlock just came out. I really wanna see it even though I've completely forgot what the last 3 were about.


----------



## modfox (Jan 14, 2017)

the true mayor of zootopia


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> the true mayor of zootopia



Needs more fur.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 14, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Needs more fur.


I think it's one of those nekid cats. Don't stare.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2017)

♪~ ᕕ(ᐛ)ᕗ

Wasup folks?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 14, 2017)

Life...
Y'know..
Stuff 'n such...

I just sold my old trailer which means I have enough money now to get to Florida and pay my first month's rent while I look for work. Woo.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2017)

Is it me or are smartphone nerds incredibly obnoxious people?


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 14, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Life...
> Y'know..
> Stuff 'n such...
> 
> I just sold my old trailer which means I have enough money now to get to Florida and pay my first month's rent while I look for work. Woo.


Good luck man, hope it turns out alright for ya.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 14, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Good luck man, hope it turns out alright for ya.


Oh boy, this is the easy part! 
But thanks, I need all the luck I can accrue.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 14, 2017)

Hooray?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2017)

When someone calls you gay when you actually are, is that a compliment or an insult?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 14, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Well, one time I called a guy retarded but turns out he was just gay.



That's my new signature.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 14, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Hooray?
> 
> View attachment 16166


Parfait, on va maintenant pouvoir parler des vertus du fromage!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Parfait, on va maintenant pouvoir parler des vertus du fromage!



*nods head and smiles out the side of my mouth*

(Texan translation: "Hi")


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Parfait, on va maintenant pouvoir parler des vertus du fromage!


Eh...

Oui?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2017)

Do you ever have those days where you just want to grab a spoon, get your favorite jar of spread and go to town? I do.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you ever have those days where you just want to grab a spoon, get your favorite jar of spread and go to town? I do.


guy fieri


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 14, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Eh...
> 
> Oui?


That's almost  all you need to know in french. My turkish roommate once told me he spent a whole day speaking french by just using: "Oui", "Non","and two swear words.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's almost  all you need to know in french. My turkish roommate once told me he spent a whole day speaking french by just using: "Oui", "Non","and two swear words.


I also know a few female anatomy terms. :3


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

I had to take 2 years of Spanish in highschool, I was super bad at it


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I also know a few female anatomy terms. :3


Perfect. Now grow a moustache and get a pompous accent and no one will be able to tell you apart from a frenchman .


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

I took 3 years of Spanish and the only Spanish word I know is spaghetti.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

That's better then me


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

I took german classes. I feel like I should have learned spanish instead xp.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 15, 2017)

I took two years of Spanish in high school.

Which I guess could be somewhat useful where I live, but I just don't have the interest anymore.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

The first teacher I had was pretty cool but my second one was crazy and she taught it like a 1st grade class


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> The first teacher I had was pretty cool but my second one was crazy and she taught it like a 1st grade class


I was complete garbage all 3 years because I hardly studied. I figured I'd just remember all the important stuff later in life  I really shouldn't take my own advice.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah I haven't been in for a year now and I forgot like every important thing that I could actually use with it xD


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

Yooo! What are you furries up to tonight (or today)? 
Myself, it's intermission half way through Zootopia xD I'm jamming out to some 90s hip hop and feeling like chatting. Whatchu got going?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Yooo! What are you furries up to tonight (or today)?
> Myself, it's intermission half way through Zootopia xD I'm jamming out to some 90s hip hop and feeling like chatting. Whatchu got going?


It's like 10 pm for me and I've only seen the beginning to zootopia, heard that it's really good though


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> It's like 10 pm for me and I've only seen the beginning to zootopia, heard that it's really good though


We're in the same time zone then  cool!

I like it! You'll have to finish watching some day!
I've just got it on in the background for something to watch/listen to. I've seen it plenty of times lol I will admit it.

Whatchu up to tonight?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> We're in the same time zone then  cool!
> 
> I like it! You'll have to finish watching some day!
> I've just got it on in the background for something to watch/listen to. I've seen it plenty of times lol I will admit it.


West Coast! And I love having background stuff on for when I'm doing random stuff, it can usually help


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

O


Artruya said:


> We're in the same time zone then  cool!
> 
> I like it! You'll have to finish watching some day!
> I've just got it on in the background for something to watch/listen to. I've seen it plenty of times lol I will admit it.
> ...


Oh yeah, I'm just hanging out with friends playing games and stuff


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> West Coast! And I love having background stuff on for when I'm doing random stuff, it can usually help


Woot!! I'm up in Washington 

Oh sweet! Sounds like fun! I was just thinking about getting some gaming going, but I'll get addicted and I'm already tired lol.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Woot!! I'm up in Washington
> 
> Oh sweet! Sounds like fun! I was just thinking about getting some gaming going, but I'll get addicted and I'm already tired lol.


You live in the upper part of Washington or in the lower part? I'm next to Portland basically


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> You live in the upper part of Washington or in the lower part? I'm next to Portland basically


I'm in the NW corner of the state, Bellingham area...

Oh, sweet! I'm stoked to meet a furry from the PNW! How do you like living there? I've only driven through Portland once (and took a sidetrip to Multnomah Falls). Seems like a cool place though.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> I'm in the NW corner of the state, Bellingham area...
> 
> Oh, sweet! I'm stoked to meet a furry from the PNW! How do you like living there? I've only driven through Portland once (and took a sidetrip to Multnomah Falls). Seems like a cool place though.


It's pretty cool, I'm a big blazer fan so I go to games like all the time


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2017)

Woof :V


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> It's pretty cool, I'm a big blazer fan so I go to games like all the time


Oh that's awesome


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof :V


[ Cannot Woof ]


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Oh that's awesome


How is it where you live?


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof :V


...Meow? :A


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> How is it where you live?


It's cool! It's a college town with tons of opportunity for adventure in the great outdoors.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> It's cool! It's a college town with tons of opportunity for adventure in the great outdoors.


That's cool, I'm still finishing up highschool but I hope to go to college somewhere in the state


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

You know how sometimes you put your shirt on backwards, leave the house, get back home only to find out you had it on backwards? That happened with my pants today.

Yeah, that's one for the history books!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> [ Cannot Woof ]



Awwwww  *woofs for you*


Karatine said:


> ...Meow? :A



0.0


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know how sometimes you put your shirt on backwards, leave the house, get back home only to find out you had it on backwards? That happened with my pants today.
> 
> Yeah, that's one for the history books!


I think that's a world record or something


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know how sometimes you put your shirt on backwards, leave the house, get back home only to find out you had it on backwards? That happened with my pants today.
> 
> Yeah, that's one for the history books!


Happened to me twice in my life. also once left my place with two different shoes.Yes that's the extent of my awareness xp.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I think that's a world record or something


I hope it makes me famous! :V


Sarachaga said:


> Happened to me twice in my life. also once left my place with two different shoes.Yes that's the extent of my awareness xp.


I'm surprised no one said anything.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm surprised no one said anything.


Well I noticed it  pretty fast. 5 minutes after I left my place, I see a guy staring at my feet. I looked, saw that I had two really different shoes, then I had 30 seconds of brain freeze then I rushed back home


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Awwwww  *woofs for you*
> 
> 
> 0.0


I dunno. Red panda noises or something. :/
Sometimes, my knowledge astounds even me.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know how sometimes you put your shirt on backwards, leave the house, get back home only to find out you had it on backwards? That happened with my pants today.
> 
> Yeah, that's one for the history books!



And I thought I was bad at dressing myself when I put on 2 different colored socks...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well I noticed it  pretty fast. 5 minutes after I left my place, I see a guy staring at my feet. I looked, saw that I had two really different shoes, then I had 30 seconds of brain freeze then I rushed back home


Ah, yus, those brainfreeze moments are the best. Its reinforces the idea that you should always check your stupidity before doing something. I have them often. XD


Saylor said:


> And I thought I was bad at dressing myself when I put on 2 different colored socks...


I do that too! But usually my socks aren't the same size.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Has anybody here woke up in the shower at 2am?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Has anybody here woke up in the shower at 2am?


No, but one time I went to bed and woke up on the floor. 

Good times, good times.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Has anybody here woke up in the shower at 2am?


I feel like there's a story behind this question xp.
But, no, never. Even when I'm drunk like a donkey I can find my way to my bed.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I feel like there's a story behind this question xp.
> But, no, never. Even when I'm drunk like a donkey I can find my way to my bed.


I got into such a habit with showering every morning, that there I was 2am hot water pouring down on me.. I had to reconsider life after I got out


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

I once saw one of my roommates sleeping under a coffee table. I don't know how he managed to fit under it, but he did.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Why can't we remain still in our sleep?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Why can't we remain still in our sleep?


Well I know people who do. I don't at all  and I've got no explanation xp


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Who here has experienced sleep paralysis?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Who here has experienced sleep paralysis?


Who hasn't?


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Who hasn't?



Me. Really. I thought it was rare?


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Who here has experienced sleep paralysis?


I hate it when that happens. Even when you come out of it, you're afraid of falling back asleep. Then it keeps happening


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Me. Really. I thought it was rare?


I think there are some people who suffer from it every night of their lives.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Me. Really. I thought it was rare?


Wow, really? Supposidly it's quite common. Most at one point in their life experience it, and it really suuuuuuucks.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

I get it way too much. Like bro come on just let me sleep man


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

What do the blind dream at night? Do they have nightmares? Good dreams?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I get it way too much. Like bro come on just let me sleep man


Last time I got it it felt like someone was sitting on my chest, which is quite common. And I "woke up" paralized more times than I can remember. :c


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> What do the blind dream at night? Do they have nightmares? Good dreams?



Hey I was randomly thinking as I do.. do you think someone that can't see particular colours, can imagine (or dream) them?


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I hate it when that happens. Even when you come out of it, you're afraid of falling back asleep. Then it keeps happening





Mr. Fox said:


> Last time I got it it felt like someone was sitting on my chest, which is quite common. And I "woke up" paralized more times than I can remember. :c



So.. it's more than just not being able to willingly move.. it actually hurts?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Hey I was randomly thinking as I do.. do you think someone that can't see particular colours, can imagine (or dream) them?


Like what if their minds are filled with colors that humans haven't even seen? Keep in mind it's 2am where I'm at excuse me lol


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> So.. it's more than just not being able to willingly move.. it actually hurts?


No, you just start panicking for no reason, because your brain thinks something bad is happening to you... I think.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Last time I got it it felt like someone was sitting on my chest, which is quite common. And I "woke up" paralized more times than I can remember. :c


It's crazy terrifying


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> So.. it's more than just not being able to willingly move.. it actually hurts?


You mind registers that it hurts because it thinks your body is awake, but it's not. It's a really fucked up experience. It's kinda like having an outer body experience.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Lol, I remember one time I thought I was being tickled. That was pretty bad.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

I think my mind needs to let me relax when I sleep, no games!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess I'm lucky then. 

*offers virtual hugs cos that's all I can do*


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I think my mind needs to let me relax when I sleep, no games!


Unless it's. .. You know... A good one hehe


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I guess I'm lucky then.
> 
> *offers virtual hugs cos that's all I can do*


Better then nothing!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I guess I'm lucky then.
> 
> *offers virtual hugs cos that's all I can do*


All I can say that it's something you don't want to experience, but you should.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

I used to have them a lot when I was younger. Now, not so much. I think that's a natural thing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I used to have them a lot when I was younger. Now, not so much. I think that's a natural thing.


Nah, it's not just a natural thing, anything can set it off.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nah, it's not just a natural thing, anything can set it off.


Does that make me... Different?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Does that make me... Different?


It depends on what you mean by different.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

You know what's the worst?

Getting up early in the morning, falling back asleep, dreaming that you're getting ready for the day then waking up and realizing you wasted 20 minutes.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You know what's the worst?
> 
> Getting up early in the morning, falling back asleep, dreaming that you're getting ready for the day then waking up and realizing you wasted 20 minutes.


My whole life


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It depends on what you mean by different.


Am I nonhuman?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You know what's the worst?
> 
> Getting up early in the morning, falling back asleep, dreaming that you're getting ready for the day then waking up and realizing you wasted 20 minutes.


Actually, no. That's nowhere near as bad as sleep paralysis.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Actually, no. That's nowhere near as bas as sleep paralysis.


You're right sleep paralysis is so bad xD


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Actually, no. That's nowhere near as bas as sleep paralysis.


Well, depends on how often it happens to you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Am I nonhuman?


Well, you are a what's-ya-ma-call-it from Ratchet & Clank!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> You're right sleep paralysis is so bad xD


It's like waking up dead while still dreaming, that's the best I can describe it. XD


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, you are a what's-ya-ma-call-it from Ratchet & Clank!


Lombax!!!! xD


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Hope I'm not barging in, but I got sleep paralysis for the first time during a time when I was totally worried about getting it! (Worst nightmare come true)


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hope I'm not barging in, but I got sleep paralysis during a time when I was


It's terrible right?


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

I usually just breathe in and out as fast as I can and wiggle my eyes around until I gain control. Weird how that's all I have control over.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I usually just breathe in and out as fast as I can and wiggle my eyes around until I gain control. Weird how that's all I have control over.


Really? I start moving as much as I can and wake up flopping around Lol


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

No, sarcasm is the worst 
Actually I practice it all the time


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> No, sarcasm is the worst
> Actually I practice it all the time


Pretty good skill to have


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> No, sarcasm is the worst
> Actually I practice it all the time


You won't think it's so funny when it happens to you. Seriously, it's a fucked up experience you wish you never had.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You won't think it's so funny when it happens to you. Seriously, it's a fucked up experience you wish you never had.


I've had it like 15 times now. I kind of try to just mess with it now and make it as fun as I can.. Even though that may seem impossible or incredibly stupid lol


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You won't think it's so funny when it happens to you. Seriously, it's a fucked up experience you wish you never had.


Hmm, to me, it's just a few short minutes of panic until it's over. I agree that it's awful, but I don't think that it's torture levels of awful.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hmm, to me, it's just a few short minutes of panic until it's over. I agree that it's awful, but I don't think that it's torture levels of awful.


I guess it just depends on the person and the situation that you're in


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You won't think it's so funny when it happens to you. Seriously, it's a fucked up experience you wish you never had.


Oh, I think I've been taken the wrong way! I have had sleep paralysis, and I think I misinterpreted a reply from Lombaxx. Sorry guys, no hard feelings!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I've had it like 15 times now. I kind of try to just mess with it now and make it as fun as I can.. Even though that may seem impossible or incredibly stupid lol


Yeah but are you able to differentiate the difference between being asleep and being awake? I still have trouble with that, especially if a ghost is trying to attack me or some other fucked up shit lke that.


Karatine said:


> Hmm, to me, it's just a few short minutes of panic until it's over. I agree that it's awful, but I don't think that it's torture levels of awful.


Depends on the person. I've heard of people dying from theirs.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, I think I've been taken the wrong way! I have had sleep paralysis, and I think I misinterpreted a reply from Lombaxx. Sorry guys, no hard feelings!


Sorry dude, misunderstood myself...


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah but are you able to differentiate the difference between being asleep and being awake? I still have trouble with that, especially if a ghost is trying to attack me or some other fucked up shit lke that.
> 
> Depends on the person. I've heard of people dying from theirs.


I've actually heard of people dying from it too now that you mention it, like a form of a heart attack I think, but I guess it gets to a point where I know that it I'm asleep, I do believe in ghosts though


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

I know some people get painfull or scary hallucinations during it


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sorry dude, misunderstood myself...


It's ok! Sorry for the ambiguity


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I know some people get painfull or scary hallucinations during it


Some of the stories about it are crazy creepy


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

When I experience it, I have my eyes closed and I can feel myself in my bed. But I'm sort of imagining myself looking around my room as if they were open. I feel like there's an ominous presence in the room (don't really know for sure what it is). I also feel a really strong urge to fall asleep... somehow. But I can't fall asleep because I'm too afraid of whatever-it-is in my room, and I'm really afraid to try and move even though I can't. So I just lie there, struggling to stir myself completely awake. Sometimes I come out of it, or sometimes I just fall asleep anyway and wake up the next morning.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

It's thought thay could explain some accounts of alien abduction and out of body experiances


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> When I experience it, I have my eyes closed and I can feel myself in my bed. But I'm sort of imagining myself looking around my room as if they were open. I feel like there's an ominous presence in the room (don't really know for sure what it is). I also feel a really strong urge to fall asleep... somehow. But I can't fall asleep because I'm too afraid of whatever-it-is in my room, and I'm really afraid to try and move even though I can't. So I just lie there, struggling to stir myself completely awake. Sometimes I come out of it, or sometimes I just fall asleep anyway and wake up the next morning.


That's actually a really interesting way of hearing that. Different then most of my experiences


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's thought thay could explain some accounts of alien abduction and out of body experiances


Maybe so, it's hard to really know.... Didn't mean to rhyme lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I've actually heard of people dying from it too now that you mention it, like a form of a heart attack I think, but I guess it gets to a point where I know that it I'm asleep, I do believe in ghosts though


Yeah but I think that's mostly common with people with weak hearts or the elderly. I remember "waking up" one time and it felt like someone was pressing down on my chest, and no matter how much you struggled I couldn't break free. You're mind thinks you're awake, and that's the scary thing because you believe you have control over your body when you actually don't.

Fuck, I'm getting goose bumps just talking about it...


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah but I think that's mostly common with people and weak hearts or the elderly. I remember "waking up" one time and it felt like someone was pressing down on my chest, and no matter how much you struggled you couldn't break free. You're mind thinks you're awake, and that's the scary thing because you believe you have control over your body when you actually don't.
> 
> Fuck, I'm getting goose bumps just talking about it...


Yeah thinking about it can get pretty scary, I like good dreams xD


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Maybe so, it's hard to really know.... Didn't mean to rhyme lol


True, sleep is where reality kind of breaks down. 
Haha, I don know why unintentional rhymes are so funny


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> True, sleep is where reality kind of breaks down.
> Haha, I don know why unintentional rhymes are so funny


I feel like I've lived completely different lives in my sleep. At least some nights


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Yeah thinking about it can get pretty scary, I like good dreams xD


But what about when you have a nightmare? I relate sleep paralysis and nightmares to being as close to death and "Hell" as you can possibly be.

OK, I think I'll stop talking about it now.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> But what about when you have a nightmare? I relate sleep paralysis and nightmares to being as close to death and "Hell" as you can possibly can be.
> 
> OK, I think I'll stop talking about it now.



I'm literally just about to go to bed, I i should probably stop reading and writing about it too!


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm literally just about to go to bed, I i should probably stop reading and writing about it too!


Yeah it's like 3am here lol


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm literally just about to go to bed, I i should probably stop reading and writing about it too!


Think about good dreams. The ones were you feel like the main character in a really good movie. Sweet dreams


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Yeah it's like 3am here lol


o... yeah... I should go too. I always screw up my sleep schedule on weekends.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> o... yeah... I should go too. I always screw up my sleep schedule on weekends.


I'm at a point where I just don't care anymore, I went to school on 2 hours of sleep last week for a day xD


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I'm at a point where I just don't care anymore, I went to school on 2 hours of sleep last week for a day xD


I really couldn't do that. Though I often sleep through classes where I'm doing nothing. Or working on homework that I'll finish "later"


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm checking out now. I'll see what weird sleep experiance I have tonight. Bye


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I really couldn't do that. Though I often sleep through classes where I'm doing nothing. Or working on homework that I'll finish "later"


Our desks are way too uncomfortable to sleep in, and as for the homework thing, I get you


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Our desks are way too uncomfortable to sleep in, and as for the homework thing, I get you








These are the desks that I sit in. I'm usually too tall to comfortably put my cheek on my desk, so I use my backpack as a pillow. Sometimes I just fall asleep sitting straight up, lol. It's a skill I've acquired over many years of training.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Good morning everyfur!! Been working a lot this week. Hope to be on more this week!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 15, 2017)

I just got a 24 hour on Facebook for saying something nasty about his dead military friend after he attacked my sexuality and threatened to assault me.
lol


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I just got a 24 hour on Facebook for saying something nasty about his dead military friend after he attacked my sexuality and threatened to assault me.
> lol



Neither one of those is right :<


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Neither one of those is right :<


I know, right?
You don't threaten to assault someone for being non-straight.
You invite all sorts of ill will for that.

I mean, if he just left it as having an opinion on homosexuality, fine.
I would have let it be.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I know, right?
> You don't threaten to assault someone for being non-straight.
> You invite all sorts of ill will for that.
> 
> ...


Who got their panties in a bunch?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who got their panties in a bunch?


Just a random on FB


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 15, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I just got a 24 hour on Facebook for saying something nasty about his dead military friend after he attacked my sexuality and threatened to assault me.
> lol



Why attack his dead friend? That's kind of fucked too, man.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 15, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Why attack his dead friend? That's kind of fucked too, man.


Well, I guess if he didn't want to get offended, he shouldn't be fucking with people he doesn't know on the Internet.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 15, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, I guess if he didn't want to get offended, he shouldn't be fucking with people he doesn't know on the Internet.


Okay, but why bring someone with no involvement in the argument into it? Especially one that's dead?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 15, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Okay, but why bring someone with no involvement in the argument into it? Especially one that's dead?


Same reason you bring someone's sexuality in a debate having nothing to do with it.

To be inflammatory.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2017)

:/

Woof


----------



## Royn (Jan 15, 2017)

There was this Klondike bar on a kitchen counter, placed there moments earlier by someone intending it for a snack.  They turned to get a napkin, and out of the corner of thier eye detected a silvery dark blur just for a nanomoment.  They quickly turned to see the Klondike bars wrapper laying on the counter, a flat, neatly unfolded square of shiny foiled emptiness.  Sighing and grumbling under their breath, they new that once again they had been had by the rare and beautiful Snacksnatchus scaryfasti!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm checking out now. I'll see what weird sleep experiance I have tonight. Bye



Turns out that I was kept awake most of the night by a couple of possums running across the metal roofs in my street. They're extraordinarily loud  (no offence to any possum fursonas)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Does anyone else love plushies? I do. And no, I don't mean in that way you filthy and disgusting degenerate. >:C


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

meh plushies are ok but id prefer to be with a fursuiter there highly intertaining


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> meh plushies are ok but id prefer to be with a fursuiter there highly intertaining


Ohhhh I know right?!? It's so nice when a plushy can hug back!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Does anyone else love plushies? I do. And no, I don't mean in that way you filthy and disgusting degenerate. >:C


I have loads of plushies, mostly from IKEA (and none will glow under UV light I swear!)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Does anyone else love plushies? I do. And no, I don't mean in that way you filthy and disgusting degenerate. >:C


You mean to tell me THIS doesn't make you feel tingly?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I have loads of plushies, mostly from IKEA (and none will glow under UV light I swear!)


I have quite a few myself, 1 Lion, 1 Tiger, 1 Bloodhound, 1 Teddy, 1 Fox.  


Prometheus_Fox said:


> You mean to tell me THIS doesn't make you feel tingly?


I wished FAF had a dislike button.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ohhhh I know right?!? It's so nice when a plushy can hug back!


ofcourse


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

make it stop lol


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

is anyone going to anthrocon


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Animals I wish Ikea would make are a goat, raccoon, hyena and beluga. The first three are some of my fave animals, and who wouldn't agree that a beluga plushie would be super cute


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Animals I wish Ikea would make are a goat, raccoon, hyena and beluga. The first three are some of my fave animals, and who wouldn't agree that a beluga plushie would be super cute


I'm quite fond of the ones Jaag Giants make. And look, they even have a Raccoon.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

i dont get it are plushies supposed to be sexual or not


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm quite fond of the ones Jaag Giants make. And look, they even have a Raccoon.



Cool! The fox looks like the one in Aberguine's _Furries in the Media _videos.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Cool! The fox looks like the one in Aberguine's _Furries in the Media _videos.


Yeah it does ha-ha. Looks a lot like my one too, except bigger and lays on its front.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah it does ha-ha. Looks a lot like my one too, except bigger and lays on its front.



A lot of my Ikea plushies used to stand on all fours, but now their limbs are floppy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> A lot of my Ikea plushies used to stand on all fours, but now their limbs are floppy.


When or if you get another one, get one cut from foam. I personally don't like the stuffed ones...


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

To contribute to the stories of strange sleeping experiences, i once woke up because i was startled by something cold laying next to me in bed. I thought, "what the f*ck is that?!?!". I touched it and was still so confused. Come to find out, it was my own arm. It was so numb i couldn't feel it or move it, and it had actually gone cold.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> To contribute to the stories of strange sleeping experiences, i once woke up because i was startled by something cold laying next to me in bed. I thought, "what the f*ck is that?!?!". I touched it and was still so confused. Come to find out, it was my own arm. It was so numb i couldn't feel it or move it, and it had actually gone cold.


Happened to me on more occasions than I'd like to admit. You wake up freaking out that your arm might never work again?


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> When or if you get another one, get one cut from foam. I personally don't like the stuffed ones...



Maybe, but if it's cute I'll take it whatever it's insides are made of (didn't mean to sound creepy, lol)


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Happened to me on more occasions than I'd like to admit. You wake up freaking out that your arm might never work again?


*pokes with stick*
Is it...        ded?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *pokes with stick*
> Is it...        ded?


Yep, she ded, Jim.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

But then you start wishing it was dead once you get the pins and needles. OOOUCH


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Happened to me on more occasions than I'd like to admit. You wake up freaking out that your arm might never work again?


I like the feeling of the blood rushing back to your arm though. Makes it feel wet for some reason :/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

What are we talking bout?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I like the feeling of the blood rushing back to your arm though. Makes it feel wet for some reason :/


Not to mention the agonizing pain. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What are we talking bout?


Stuff. >_>;


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not to mention the agonizing pain.


What? I don't get it.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What are we talking bout?


Nothing, really.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

im sooo stoned lol


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not to mention the agonizing pain.



do you mean the pins and needles?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2017)

*Bork*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> im sooo stoned lol


I thought public stoning's are no longer socially and morally acceptable?


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *Bork*


Hello mister.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

i broke by arm in a drunk driving wreck and bolth of my bones came out of my arm as well as my radial artery was totally severed and then like 2 weeks ago i got in a fight at a bar and in the midst of it i landed a punch wrong and my pinky finger broke in half and the fuckin bone came out lol im super accident prone but i just pulled the stitches out and it looks ok ANYWAYS the point to of me writing this is because i feel pins and needles all the time it sucks.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hello mister.



Howdy


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Howdy


How is the bork life treating thee?


Spade_The_Fox said:


> i broke by arm in a drunk driving wreck and bolth of my bones came out of my arm as well as my radial artery was totally severed and then like 2 weeks ago i got in a fight at a bar and in the midst of it i landed a punch wrong and my pinky finger broke in half and the fuckin bone came out lol im super accident prone but i just pulled the stitches out and it looks ok ANYWAYS the point to of me writing this is because i feel pins and needles all the time it sucks.


Wow... I feel really sorry for you.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How is the bork life treating thee?
> 
> Wow... I feel really sorry for you.


lol its ok im just super clumsy


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I thought public stoning's are no longer socially and morally acceptable?


it wasnt public though so its ok


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

i love all you furrys OwO


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How is the bork life treating thee?



Im bored to death but woofin' through 

: D


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

me too i just had to restart my FA account bcuz i havent been on in 4 yrs so i lost all my art but what evs ill create more im a tattoo artist


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 15, 2017)

Important question:
wooden pencils, or mechanical pencils?


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Important question:
> wooden pencils, or mechanical pencils?


most definatley mechanical but ill variate between the 2 when i draw portraits


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im bored to death but woofin' through
> 
> : D


I hope you find something that you like to do 
I know you're going through a pretty hard time right now, just try to stay happy


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I hope you find something that you like to do
> I know you're going through a pretty hard time right now, just try to stay happy



Thank you 
*pat pats*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> it wasnt public though so its ok











Spade_The_Fox said:


> i love all you furrys OwO



Thank

And what is "OwO" anyway? What face is it supposed to be?


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Thank
> 
> And what is "OwO" anyway? What face is it supposed to be?


lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i broke by arm in a drunk driving wreck and bolth of my bones came out of my arm as well as my radial artery was totally severed and then like 2 weeks ago i got in a fight at a bar and in the midst of it i landed a punch wrong and my pinky finger broke in half and the fuckin bone came out lol im super accident prone but i just pulled the stitches out and it looks ok ANYWAYS the point to of me writing this is because i feel pins and needles all the time it sucks.


Can I ask you something? If you are only 16, wtf are you doing fighting in a bar?


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

hahaha i gotta fix my profile i was just talking to someone in pm im actually 23


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> And what is "OwO" anyway? What face is it supposed to be?



Hard to explain 

Big eyes and a cat/canine smile


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 15, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Important question:
> wooden pencils, or mechanical pencils?


Wooden. There's things I can do with a wooden one that I can't with a mechanical.

Although I regret buying cheap ones sometimes, they don't sharpen very well.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hard to explain
> 
> Big eyes and a cat/canine smile


its whatever you want it to be


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Wooden. There's things I can do with a wooden one that I can't with a mechanical.
> 
> Although I regret buying cheap ones sometimes, they don't sharpen very well.


i get mine from michalls craft store


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i get mine from michalls craft store


My sister is a manager at one.


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i get mine from michalls craft store


Derwent graphite?


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My sister is a manager at one.[/QUO
> one of my older drawings
> 
> o


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Thats a very good drawing dude!


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

angel.jpg


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

this one sucks


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> View attachment 16175


Just....wow....


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

thanks man you should see how much better i am on skin. i feel its easier to tattoo rather


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> thanks man you should see how much better i am on skin. i feel its easier to tattoo rather


I need more tattoo's.  Two aint enough. My wife has five. She started long before me.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

yeah i almost made the descision to get tatted from the neck down for free from one of the finest artist i know but i only let him tattoo my legs bcuz i was worried about ruining my chance for employment so i decided not to but yeah man if i could go back and get all that work done i would but its not worth going back to the pen


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

does anyone here watch majira strawberry on youtube


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry, I don't know who that is


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> does anyone here watch majira strawberry on youtube


Yes! He is funny as hell!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Sorry, I don't know who that is


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> But then you start wishing it was dead once you get the pins and needles. OOOUCH


Right??! Not fun....


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What are we talking bout?


Waking up at night with your arm numb when you sleep on it weird xD


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

lol i was just watching that


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Now that the reply restriction has been lifted I will say OH MY GOD THAT'S FUCKING ANNOYING! 

@Spade_The_Fox
So when are you doing commissions?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now that the reply restriction has been lifted I will say OH MY GOD THAT'S FUCKING ANNOYING!
> 
> @Spade_The_Fox
> So when are you doing commissions?


Reply restrictions suck!!!!!


----------



## Artruya (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> does anyone here watch majira strawberry on youtube


Yup, he's probably my favorite xD


Ravofox said:


> Sorry, I don't know who that is


You gotta check his channel out! His videos always put a smile on my face


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

ive never done them over the internet i usually do them in a shop not far from my house on peoples skin lol alot of my work is free hand but i guess id be willing to draw furry stuff for people. its funny i hang out wiwth such a ruff crowd of people i bet they would fuck me up if the knew i was a furry


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i love all you furrys OwO


Dude, Hitler loved. You're basically Hitler.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Yup, he's probably my favorite xD
> 
> You gotta check his channel out! His videos always put a smile on my face


yeah his videos and the vines always make my day


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

I think it is time for some cake!


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> Dude, Hitler loved. You're basically Hitler.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO i dont wanna be hitler


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> ive never done them over the internet i usually do them in a shop not far from my house on peoples skin lol alot of my work is free hand but i guess id be willing to draw furry stuff for people. its funny i hang out wiwth such a ruff crowd of people i bet they would fuck me up if the knew i was a furry


I imagine there are a lot of closet furries and bronies out there that irl are some hard pipe hitting motherfuckers.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>



Wait, I DO know who he is! I even liked one of his videos on YouTube. DAAW (facepalm)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes! He is funny as hell!!


A little piece of me dies every time he breaks the magic. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Reply restrictions suck!!!!!


I got another reply restriction straight after that comment, I'll probably get one after this too! It's like, the forum software defeats its own purpose. XD


Spade_The_Fox said:


> ive never done them over the internet i usually do them in a shop not far from my house on peoples skin lol alot of my work is free hand but i guess id be willing to draw furry stuff for people. its funny i hang out wiwth such a ruff crowd of people i bet they would fuck me up if the knew i was a furry


Yeah they probably would. My cousin is a tattooist former artist himself and does some nice work, but I don't think he's a furry.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I imagine there are a lot of closet furries and bronies out there that irl are some hard pipe hitting motherfuckers.


hahahaha theres gotta be i mean when you think about whos under the fursuit you never know i mean take me for example i spent 4 yrs in leavenworth federal prison since i was 18 till last year. im not an evil person i just like money so i started selling guns across state lines to a shady group of people before i was out of high school


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> A little piece of me dies every time he breaks the magic.
> 
> I got another reply restriction straight after that comment, I'll probably get one after this too! It's like, the forum software defeats its own purpose. XD
> 
> Yeah they probably would. My cousin is a tattooist former artist himself and does some nice work, but I don't think he's a furry.


not many people are


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

What type of guns?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> A little piece of me dies every time he breaks the magic.
> 
> I got another reply restriction straight after that comment, I'll probably get one after this too! It's like, the forum software defeats its own purpose. XD
> 
> Yeah they probably would. My cousin is a tattooist former artist himself and does some nice work, but I don't think he's a furry.


Its ok to ruin the magic.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its ok to ruin the magic.


Not when you don't have to, doe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Gonna watch the new Vacation movie now. Later guys.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> What type of guns?


63 semi auto pistols of various makes and models but im over getting in trouble because you cant be a furry in prison its frowned upon lol


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gonna watch the new Vacation movie now. Later guys.


bye friend


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

i wish i could just go to anthrocon whenever i wanted like a walmart or something


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i wish i could just go to anthrocon whenever i wanted like a walmart or something



I was so dejected when I found out that you have to pay money to go to a convention...and the AMOUNT
That's why I haven't yet.


----------



## modfox (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I was so dejected when I found out that you have to pay money to go to a convention...and the AMOUNT
> That's why I haven't yet.


yeah it is pricey but for a 3 day event youll never forget priceless


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 15, 2017)

modfox said:


>


----------



## Khazius (Jan 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> To contribute to the stories of strange sleeping experiences, i once woke up because i was startled by something cold laying next to me in bed. I thought, "what the f*ck is that?!?!". I touched it and was still so confused. Come to find out, it was my own arm. It was so numb i couldn't feel it or move it, and it had actually gone cold.


You didnt suffer any long term effects did you? Sounds like you cut off the bloodflow to it.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 15, 2017)

Holy moly you guys talked alot yesterday. Three pages on sleep paralysis? Yikes


Khazius said:


> You didnt suffer any long term effects did you? Sounds like you cut off the bloodflow to it.


Nah, I did that last night too. Mine came back to life, after feeling like I was getting a superspeed sleeve tattoo.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

where is everyone furreal


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Nah, I did that last night too. Mine came back to life, after feeling like I was getting a superspeed sleeve tattoo.


I hate it when that happens, but that's super satisfactory at the same time xp


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I hate it when that happens, but that's super satisfactory at the same time xp


No, it was satisfactory when I got to roll over and go back to snoozing after it woke me up at 3am x_x


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> where is everyone furreal


California. :^Y


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

i use to live in san bernidino lol for like 16yrs


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i use to live in san bernidino lol for like 16yrs


I'm a norcal (Well, barely. SF bay isn't exactly true north.) fur so I dunno much about San Bernardino aside from "it's down south, and it's hot."


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

yeah its a drug infested violent shit hole your not missing much


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> where is everyone furreal


Right now I'm in Reunion Island xp


----------



## Saylor (Jan 15, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> California. :^Y



Lol I guess I'm the oddball here who has lived in South Carolina my whole life


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> where is everyone furreal


Outside Atlanta.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Lol I guess I'm the oddball here who has lived in South Carolina my whole life


I have lived in Georgia for 41 years. Except my little stay On Parris Island, South Carolina.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

lol were so close im in jax beach FL


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Lower part of Washington... Basically Portland Oregon


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

theres a ton of fursuit makers in washington


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Lower part of Washington... Basically Portland Oregon


Everybody lives in Portland!!


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

hmmm portland you say


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have lived in Georgia for 41 years. Except my little stay On Parris Island, South Carolina.


I'll never get him to leave.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 15, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Lol I guess I'm the oddball here who has lived in South Carolina my whole life


Not too odd, I've only ever lived in Tennessee. 
But not for much longer, I'm finally about to escape ^-^


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I'll never get him to leave.


i know who you are


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i know who you are


Huh?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I'll never get him to leave.


Nope. Georgia has it all. Plenty of woods. Plenty of scenery. We don't have Earthquakes. We have a beautiful coast(Cumberland Island is the best!). I love Georgia. Its my home!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i know who you are


So do I!!


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

i always wanted to check out south carolina


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. Georgia has it all. Plenty of woods. Plenty of scenery. We don't have Earthquakes. We have a beautiful coast(Cumberland Island is the best!). I love Georgia. Its my home!


Georgia does indeed sound like a beautiful place to live!


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> So do I!!


lol i had a cool chat with your husband anyway call me spade. Its always pleasant to meet a new furry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Georgia does indeed sound like a beautiful place to live!


It is. I need to download some pics but I don't wantbto give away our secrets.lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> lol i had a cool chat with your husband anyway call me spade. Its always pleasant to meet a new furry


Yep, he told me. Nice to make your aquaintance, Spade.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It is. I need to download some pics but I don't wantbto give away our secrets.lol


Nope. No giving away our spot! Too many people already know about it!! 

But you can prob throw a dart at a map of North GA & find someplace almost like it! Lots of places for Bigfoot to hide if he wanted to!!


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

lol i dont like bigfoots and i dont think they like fox's


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> lol i dont like bigfoots and i dont think they like fox's


Okami always calls to Bigfoot while we're camping. He beats on the tree with a log. He howls every damn 5 mins. I have learned to just go with it. :|


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

hahaha sounds weird just like us furrys lol ill allow it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami always calls to Bigfoot while we're camping. He beats on the tree with a log. He howls every damn 5 mins. I have learned to just go with it. :|


I have always howled. Even when I was a kid. Should've known then.....


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

hahaha you were born for the fursuit


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

We have tails. We wore them our whole last camping trip pretty much. I even wore mine into the gas station, dollar store, and grocery store. It was funny seeing peoples different reactions. Most were good, some perplexed, but none were hostile. It was cool. Even had a couple of older women stop and complimented my tail. Great trip!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> hahaha you were born for the fursuit



Or he's been bitten by a werewolf in his youth xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Or he's been bitten by a werewolf in his youth xp


Maybe. There was this one time............................................


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe. There was this one time............................................


Well, good for you. You don't even need a fursuit if that's the case . Just go at cons when the moon is full xD


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> hahaha you were born for the fursuit


Please don't encourage him. I'm fighting the suit thing for as long as I can.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Please don't encourage him. I'm fighting the suit thing for as long as I can.


And she bought me fur for Christmas!! And a fadora for me to attach ears to!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And she bought me fur for Christmas!! And a fadora for me to attach ears to!


Only because I love you so damn much & I'm hoping maybe you'll quit talking about it so much once we get it done.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Only because I love you so damn much & I'm hoping maybe you'll quit talking about it so much once we get it done.


I Love YOU bhutrflai!!!!


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Quick stupid question here... What's the best way to like date/find someone on here with similar interests, like is there a separate forum for that? Stupid question but I'm just trying lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey everyone, Spade has reply restrictions. Just letting you know.


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Quick stupid question here... What's the best way to like date/find someone on here with similar interests, like is there a separate forum for that? Stupid question but I'm just trying lol


Step one: don't.

Really tho, looking -here- for romance isn't the best idea fam.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Quick stupid question here... What's the best way to like date/find someone on here with similar interests, like is there a separate forum for that? Stupid question but I'm just trying lol


That's not a dating website xp, so there's no sub forum for this (to my knowledge).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> lol i had a cool chat with your husband anyway call me spade. Its always pleasant to meet a new furry





this was for Spade as inspiration.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Quick stupid question here... What's the best way to like date/find someone on here with similar interests, like is there a separate forum for that? Stupid question but I'm just trying lol


If you can find someone on here, great!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Quick stupid question here... What's the best way to like date/find someone on here with similar interests, like is there a separate forum for that? Stupid question but I'm just trying lol


Also, please be very careful if you want to find people to date on the internet. You never know who's behind the computer.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Quick stupid question here... What's the best way to like date/find someone on here with similar interests, like is there a separate forum for that? Stupid question but I'm just trying lol


Maybe just give it a bit more time & see if you see anyone with similar interests...Never know who might be out there.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

Goodnight fellow Furries! Bedtime for these old bones.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight fellow Furries! Bedtime for these old bones.


Goodnight Okami!


----------



## Saylor (Jan 15, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i always wanted to check out south carolina



South Carolina is really pretty too. From the beautiful peaks of the blue ridge mountains with the most beautiful lakes in the valleys to the flat coastal plain and the coasts which are teeming with all sorts of wildlife anywhere from fish to even bald eagles. The forests are quiet and peaceful and the historic swamps of Lake Marion where Francis Marion (aka The Swamp Fox) led his forces to attack British Forces during the American Revolution. Fort Moultrie and Fort Sumter are two of the most beautiful and historic monuments you can ever see and they even date back as far as the American Revolution. Charles Pinckney who was one of the signers of the Declaration of Independence lived across the street from Boone Hall Plantation in Mount Pleasant, SC. It's also where the first successful submarine operation took place during the Civil War by the H.L. Hunley which sunk on it's last operation to be never recovered until 2007. Speaking of the Civil War, did you know the first shots of the Civil War were fired from The Charleston Battery onto the Union occupied Fort Moultrie and that the only 2 cities General Sherman refused to burn down on his March to the Sea was Charleston and Savannah? He did this because he stated Charleston and Savannah were too beautiful for him to allow his forces to destroy. 

And the food is DELICIOUS. Did you know that Charleston, SC is where the McRib was born originally as a local fair food? Charleston was also the only place where all of the original 3 flavors of BBQ sauces could be found too. Then there is the traditional Gullah style seafood you can find along the coast. 

As far as movies go, a majority of the movie Forrest Gump was filmed in South Carolina. Both Forrest
and house is located in the Bluff Plantation between Varneville and Beaufort, SC. The shrimping segment was filmed in Bull's Bay and McLellanville, SC. Vietnam and the boot camp was all filmed on Paris Island. And Forrest's driveway leading up to his house was in Yemmassee, SC. The swamp from the Patriot was filmed in Cypress Gardens. They also used the Citadel barracks to film the courtyard scene in the Patriot. The movie Glory was based on the first Union squad led by African American volunteers and they went on to attack Fort Wagner on Morris Island, SC. Nowadays, the Fort is little more than a neighborhood, so they filmed the fort attack scene on Sullivan's Island at Fort Moultrie. 

So, if you ever get the chance to, check out South Carolina. Go to see places like Cypress Gardens, Fort Sumter, Fort Moultrie, McLellanville, the Forrest Gump places you can get to, The Citadel, Magnolia Plantation, Boone Hall Plantation, Charles Pinckney's house, historical downtown Charleston including the battery, and any other places I forgot to mention because there is just so much down here to explore.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 15, 2017)

I've never had luck actively looking for someone to be with, the people who seem obvious are never right. I've been in and out of these awkward desperate mismatched conundrums for the past few years.

I'm really gonna real in it from here on, just try not to think about it, and be mindful to go slow if I do find someone.

So yeah, @ThatOneLombaxx just be friendly. (But not that friendly)

But anyway-

@Saylor , did you have to write a report about that?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 15, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Quick stupid question here... What's the best way to like date/find someone on here with similar interests, like is there a separate forum for that? Stupid question but I'm just trying lol



Craigslist?


----------



## Saylor (Jan 16, 2017)

@FlannelFox No, I did not have to write a report on it. It's just stuff I've come to learn from living in Charleston for my whole life. I know every road in the state of South Carolina and thought I should throw out a few highlights about South Carolina.

It's a really interesting place. A lot of the people you'll meet in places like McLellanville and Varneville, Monk's Corner, Charleston, and Yemassee will likely be some of the nicest people you will have ever met. Sometimes they can be hard to understand because of their really thick Gichi accents, but I've grown up around their dialect and have come to understand them very well and they are really amazing people. The Monks who live in Monk's Corner are amazing and I used to cook with them at soup kitchens for a little while for volunteer work. One of my friends even did his Eagle Scout project out there by building a wooden walking bridge and I helped him with that. They used to sell chicken eggs locally here to raise money to keep up with the expenses for the monestary, but the EPA got involved and shut them down because they weren't free range chickens which I think is stupid because there are too many foxes and coyotes which will kill their entire crop of free range chickens meaning they wouldn't have any chickens to lay eggs for the monks to sell and pay their bills. So, now they sell mushrooms to cover their expenses and the mushrooms they sell are the best mushrooms I've ever had. Whenever I make pizza at my house, I'll make it a point to go buy some of their mushrooms over anything else.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah I understand this probably isn't the best place for that, thanks for the replies though


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 16, 2017)

@Saylor, I was just messing with you. It's cool you know so much about your home, not sure I could tell you nearly as much about TN. 
That thing with the EPA is strange. Mushrooms are cooler anyway though, they're like little eggs from the dirt!


----------



## AngelinaZhao (Jan 16, 2017)

I just moved out of South Carolina. I absolitely loved it there and am hoping to move back when I can


----------



## Saylor (Jan 16, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> @Saylor, I was just messing with you. It's cool you know so much about your home, not sure I could tell you nearly as much about TN.
> That thing with the EPA is strange. Mushrooms are cooler anyway though, they're like little eggs from the dirt!



I can tell you that See Rock City is one of the most gorgeous places I've ever been and that the mountains on Chattanooga are some of the best rock crawling mountains I've ever been on. I used to go out to some of the trails in Tennessee with a couple of my buddies from Boy Scouts and we'd take old Toyota Land Cruisers and Jeep CJ5s out there and the trails are fantastic if you know what you're doing. Otherwise, you'll end up dumping a lot of money on fixing your wheel axles after you slam them against every boulder imaginable. Also, when you're at the North Carolina border closest to South Carolina, you're not far from Tail of The Dragon which in my opinion is the best driving road I've ever been on with it's 318 turns in 11 miles. Of course, you have to look out for trucks turning too wide and the crazy motorcyclists who drive like they're on meth on that road, but it's definitely a great drive.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 16, 2017)

I spent a week in Hilton Head a few years ago. I've also been to Myrtle Beach and Charleston.

South Carolina is pretty nice. Though I have to admit I'm more partial to Florida, having lived there for a big part of my childhood/adolescence.


----------



## Artruya (Jan 16, 2017)

Khazius said:


> You didnt suffer any long term effects did you? Sounds like you cut off the bloodflow to it.


Nahh my arm recovered fully as far as i can tell 
And I've never had another instance like that since, which is cool with me!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> When or if you get another one, get one cut from foam. I personally don't like the stuffed ones...



Sorry Mr.Fox, I got a new Ikea plushie today:


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Where did everyone go?


I'm still here!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

Hallelujah!


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hallelujah!


I have my replying privileges back.. Don't know for how long though sadly


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I have my replying privileges back.. Don't know for how long though sadly



How does that work exactly?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> How does that work exactly?


I don't know.. I just couldn't reply to anybody at a certain point last night.. Sad sad times


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Where did everyone go?


I think most of 'em are sleeping xp


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I don't know.. I just couldn't reply to anybody at a certain point last night.. Sad sad times



Oh well, at least if it happened to me I'd be glad for it to break my current forum addiction


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh well, at least if it happened to me I'd be glad for it to break my current forum addiction


Haha, you can always have individual conversations with users too if it won't let you reply anymore xD


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Haha, you can always have individual conversations with users too if it won't let you reply anymore xD



No...I-WILL-NOT-LET-ADDIC-TION-TAKE-ME-OVER!!


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> No...I-WILL-NOT-LET-ADDIC-TION-TAKE-ME-OVER!!


Oh no! Should I call someone? xD


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Oh no! Should I call someone? xD



Hahaha! No, I think I should just switch off for the rest of the night. Nice to chat with you, and I'll definitely do so again. Cheers


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hahaha! No, I think I should just switch off for the rest of the night. Nice to chat with you, and I'll definitely do so again. Cheers


Goodnight!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

Chow!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 16, 2017)

Switzerland is officially the greatest country in Europe.

onemileatatime.boardingarea.com: Vegan Activist Denied Swiss Citizenship For Being "Too Annoying" - One Mile at a Time


----------



## stimpy (Jan 16, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Switzerland is officially the greatest country in Europe.
> 
> onemileatatime.boardingarea.com: Vegan Activist Denied Swiss Citizenship For Being "Too Annoying" - One Mile at a Time


Top Kek


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 16, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I have not made my bed in the past 12 years. It's so much more comfortable


Oh my good gosh golly gee whiz...
Do you ever...like...share that bed with anyone? Because hooooly shit, that thing's gotta wreak of you. You might be either nose-blind or at least find your own scent a comfort but, duuuuuuuuude. Unless you actually _wash_ your sheets and tuck 'em in just the once, that just sounds naaaaaaaasty, bro~


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Where did everyone go?


Probably to sleep


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Sorry Mr.Fox, I got a new Ikea plushie today: View attachment 16189


Cute!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2017)

Never have I hated a creature so much that is the cockroach. Not only can I seem to not be able to get rid of them, but that they have a habit of turning up in the most inconvenient of places...like on my pillow...before I go to bed...but was not there when I had just left the room to turn off the TV. 

I swear, if I ever see Kage at a con I'll be chasing him with a novelty sized can of bug spray!


----------



## Royn (Jan 16, 2017)

strange sleeping experience.  Woke up in bed, then woke up from the dream of waking up in bed.  It was sooo surreal....


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

F reply restrictions. im back baby


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

i love yelawolf hes a good rap artist


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 16, 2017)

Who's pumped for Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild?
Cause I'm sure as hell that I am!


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

i love zelda but i havent played since nintendo 64


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Who's pumped for Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild?
> Cause I'm sure as hell that I am!



I would be if I owned any Nintendo consoles :|

I'll get around to playing a Legend of Zelda game one year.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 16, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i love zelda but i havent played since nintendo 64


Have you even _seen_ the new trailer?!
I'm sorry, the hype is for REAL!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I would be if I owned any Nintendo consoles :|
> 
> I'll get around to playing a Legend of Zelda game one year.


Have you heard about the Nintendo Switch?
If not, you should look it up.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

no but ill youtube it im working on a comission


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

ill def check it out. on another note hows the furry community in canada


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Have you heard about the Nintendo Switch?
> If not, you should look it up.


Yep, I usually like to play games years late after the hype has died off, unless it's multiplayer based.
It might make me a bit dry for conversation, though


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yep, I usually like to play games years late after the hype has died off, unless it's multiplayer based.
> It might make me a bit dry for conversation, though


Splatoon is multiplayer! 
Yes, I _am_ trying to urge you to get a Switch...


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Splatoon is multiplayer!
> Yes, I _am_ trying to urge you to get a Switch...


I dunnnoooooooo...
Seems like a lot of money to spend to play a game I wasn't hyped for in the beginning. I'm not saying I think it's bad, it's just on my list of games that I'll play when I have lots of money/when they're cheap.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 16, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> ill def check it out. on another note hows the furry community in canada


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I can't really say anything... I've only been in the fandom since November...
On top of that, I'm too young to actually _go_ to any cons (alone, that is)...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I dunnnoooooooo...
> Seems like a lot of money to spend to play a game I wasn't hyped for in the beginning. I'm not saying I think it's bad, it's just on my list of games that I'll play when I have lots of money/when they're cheap.


You play what you wanna play.
I won't judge you! I was the same when I first tried it out, try to find a friend who has it and give it a whirl!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello Furries. Quiet this evening.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> F reply restrictions. im back baby





Leoni Zheitk said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I can't really say anything... I've only been in the fandom since November...
> On top of that, I'm too young to actually _go_ to any cons (alone, that is)...


When replying, keep everything to one comment.

This will prevent the forum from thinking you're spamming, not to mention not make it look like a spammed mess when people come onto the forum. People can report you for this, just so you know.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 16, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries. Quiet this evening.


It's a holiday. (At least here in the USA)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> It's a holiday. (At least here in the USA)


Lol


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2017)

:V

V:

*borks mysteriously*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2017)

Das Boop


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *borks mysteriously*


*realizes I have more to learn from this world*

What's a'goin on friends?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> *realizes I have more to learn from this world*
> 
> What's a'goin on friends?



Just a'chillin


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Das Boop


My BROTHAAAAHHHH


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> *realizes I have more to learn from this world*
> 
> What's a'goin on friends?



Making a fursuit mask


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> My BROTHAAAAHHHH


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

oh god... 289 pages... what have I stumbled into? o-o


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> What's a'goin on friends?


Can't stop playing dwarf fortress.
Help me.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

Khazius said:


> oh god... 289 pages... what have I stumbled into? o-o


Pure madness. The fabric of hell itself xD


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2017)

Khazius said:


> oh god... 289 pages... what have I stumbled into? o-o



Welcome to purgatory : D


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

So... im new to the fandom, anyone know a good way to get a full character? Should I just pay an artist or...?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

Khazius said:


> So... im new to the fandom, anyone know a good way to get a full character? Should I just pay an artist or...?


Well it depends. Do you have a good idea of what your fursona looks like? What are your drawing skills?


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well it depends. Do you have a good idea of what your fursona looks like? What are your drawing skills?


My avatar is my creation, thats the best iv done. Cant seem to get a full body done but I have a decent idea of what I want.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

Khazius said:


> My avatar is my creation, thats the best iv done. Cant seem to get a full body done but I have a decent idea of what I want.


Well it looks pretty nice 
If that's the case, you can maybe commission an artist to work from a text description + the face you already have


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Can't stop playing dwarf fortress.
> Help me.


Order a pizza, the foodyness will distract you and the delivery guy will force you to have a human interaction.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Order a pizza, the foodyness will distract you and the delivery guy will force you to have a human interaction.


Now I want to play it too. And eat a pizza xp


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

im baaaaaaack and sorta drunk lol ive been drawing my friend a masterpiece i wont say any names okami lol i fuckin love it though, im glad i did this its why i draw in the first place. also some cray cray news i just told my girlfriend im a closet furry and turns out she is too i love this world


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> im baaaaaaack and sorta drunk lol ive been drawing my friend a masterpiece i wont say any names okami lol i fuckin love it though, im glad i did this its why i draw in the first place. also some cray cray news i just told my girlfriend im a closet furry and turns out she is too i love this world


Wow man! Everything seems to be turning out for the best.
Plus you seem like happy drunk, which is definitely the best kind of drunk


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 16, 2017)

Khazius said:


> My avatar is my creation, thats the best iv done. Cant seem to get a full body done but I have a decent idea of what I want.


Supporting an artist is always a cool thing. 
You should look around for art styles you like and commission the artist and/or study the style and take some tips for your own work.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Order a pizza, the foodyness will distract you and the delivery guy will force you to have a human interaction.


But I haven't human interacted in years!


----------



## Saylor (Jan 16, 2017)

If I were to draw myself an art piece for myself to use in the furry fandom, it would have me standing on top of a Trans Am with a bunch of big and tall amps and I'd be jamming out on Sammy Hagar's Dean guitar.... but, I'm incredibly lazy and that's a lot of details that I really wouldn't see myself having the patience to draw


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> But I haven't human interacted in years!


I told'em those darnd'ol pizza makin' vending machines was trouble, but did they listen!?


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> My BROTHAAAAHHHH



So cute!  By the way, do you have a non-rhotic accent? (rare in most of US)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> So cute!  By the way, do you have a non-rhotic accent? (rare in most of US)


I'm sorry to ask, but what is a rhotic accent?


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm sorry to ask, but what is a rhotic accent?



It means the 'r' is not pronounced unless it is followed by a vowel. Sorry for the technical term


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> So cute!  By the way, do you have a non-rhotic accent? (rare in most of US)


I had to google what that meant lol.
But no, I have a rhotic accent.
I was just goofing


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It means the 'r' is not pronounced unless it is followed by a vowel. Sorry for the technical term


No problem man! Thank you for your answer


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I had to google what that meant lol.
> But no, I have a rhotic accent.
> I was just goofing



Hahaha! I thought you might have been. I'm from Australia so I pronounce it 'brothaahh'!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hahaha! I thought you might have been. I'm from Australia so I pronounce it 'brothaahh'!


Well, I was making a really vague reference to this video xP




Around 58:35, if the thing doesn't work.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow, I'm not even sure what that was!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hahaha! I thought you might have been. I'm from Australia so I pronounce it 'brothaahh'!


Fun fact, with a french accent, it's almost impossible to pronounce the 'th' correctly.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

So proud of everyone.... Yeah that was random


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> So proud of everyone.... Yeah that was random


Thank you ^-^


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> So proud of everyone.... Yeah that was random


Thanks! Now I need to know why xp


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

I just enjoy reading these conversations, thank you all for making my night xD Even though I don't have much to say


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I just enjoy reading these conversations, thank you all for making my night xD Even though I don't have much to say



Glad to be of some assistance! By the way, what is a Lombaxx exactly?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Now I want to play it too. And eat a pizza xp



Pizza sounds great right now! 
Haven't eaten all day x.x


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 16, 2017)

A lombax is a species from the Ratchet and Clank games. My avatar is a lombax


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> A lombax is a species from the Ratchet and Clank games. My avatar is a lombax



Cool.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Wow, I'm not even sure what that was!


Don't even try to understand, haha


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Pizza sounds great right now!
> Haven't eaten all day x.x


I've been thinking about making a naan bread pizza for awhile..
..but I kinda just stuffed myself full of stove s'mores. :|


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I've been thinking about making a naan bread pizza for awhile..
> ..but I kinda just stuffed myself full of stove s'mores. :|


Naan bread pizza sounds delicious  . Why have I never thought about that?!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2017)

Question: is it mainly new people who use this open chat?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Naan bread pizza sounds delicious  . Why have I never thought about that?!


It's my devil vegan magic. Seitan speaks to me and tells me of these things. XD



Ravofox said:


> Question: is it mainly new people who use this open chat?


Nah, but they gravitate here. It's a good place to start.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Naan bread pizza sounds delicious  . Why have I never thought about that?!


I'm lazy, so I went with melting cheese on popcorn tonight. Real healthy I know.


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 16, 2017)

Unpopular opinion: pizza isn't that good.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> It's my devil vegan magic. Seitan speaks to me and tells me of these things. XD



Was that a swipe at the religious conservatism of Tennessee by any chance? (if you are or aren't religious conservative, I don't mind either way  )


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Unpopular opinion: pizza isn't that good.


But..how can you say that when there's so many kinds of pizza? D:


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> But..how can you say that when there's so many kinds of pizza? D:


Maybe I just haven't had the right pizza yet then :^P


----------



## modfox (Jan 17, 2017)

I just like meat in general


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Was that a swipe at the religious conservatism of Tennessee by any chance?


Sorta kinda, that might be why it's so fun. Seitan being a not-meat thing also makes it too convenient. :3


Andromedahl said:


> Maybe I just haven't had the right pizza yet then :^P


They're fun to experiment with. 'Pizza' really only constitutes some kind of bread with something on top and some kind of something in between, lot's of wiggle room!


----------



## Artruya (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I've been thinking about making a naan bread pizza for awhile..
> ..but I kinda just stuffed myself full of stove s'mores. :|


You sir, are my hero xD


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

New York pizza is probably the best I've had, but if it comes down to something local too I'll take what I can get.... Pizza is pizza (unless it's from school, then you don't mess with it)


----------



## Karatine (Jan 17, 2017)

Thai chicken with peanut sauce.


Spoiler











I could eat it forever


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Thai chicken with peanut sauce.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not gonna lie, that looks really freaking good right now


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Thai chicken with peanut sauce.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Welp.... Im gonna wake up tomorrow and go buy a big-@$$ pizza somewhere. XD


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 17, 2017)

Nut sauce is the worst combo of words I have heard today.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Nut sauce is the worst combo of words I have heard today.


I said _pea_-nut sauce 
some PEOPLE!


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

I used to buy a pack of everything bagels and a jar of spaghetti sauce and make 12 tiny pizzas for a cheap easy dinner.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

I feel like secretly pizza is the key to world peace, either that or obesity


----------



## Karatine (Jan 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Welp.... Im gonna wake up tomorrow and go buy a big-@$$ pizza somewhere. XD


I just want Thai Chicken, or chicken, or food that isn't popcorn right now Dx


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I said _pea_-nut sauce
> some PEOPLE!


yeah, could be much worse I 'spose.




Pictured: Much Worse


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I feel like secretly pizza is the key to world peace, either that or obesity


Anything capable of world peace will just have nukes added to it. There's no escaping nukes.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> yeah, could be much worse I 'spose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Joy Juice" XD

That's amazing.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> yeah, could be much worse I 'spose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel these are not coincidental innuendoes but a subtle implication.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> "Joy Juice" XD
> 
> That's amazing.


I think we all need some Joy Juice


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 17, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I feel these are not coincidental innuendoes but a subtle implication.





Karatine said:


> "Joy Juice" XD


I'm mainly just wondering why they chose 'mylk' and not 'milk'.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I think we all need some Joy Juice







Why not some bawls to wash it down?

This has gotten out of hand I think


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Why not some bawls to wash it down?
> 
> This has gotten out of hand I think


The more the merrier


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Why not some bawls to wash it down?


It's blue.

blue bawls.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> It's blue.
> 
> blue bawls.


My life in 2 words


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> My life in 2 words


Poor soul.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

(  ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Das Boop


Das reaction. 

This is too cute for words.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

There's way too much food porn in this thread xp


----------



## Karatine (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> There's way too much food porn in this thread xp


Totally 100% innocent, nothing sexual at all.

Also... sleep. I kinda need it now


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

*bows*



Sarachaga said:


> There's way too much food porn in this thread xp



Absolutely magnificent. ( ಠ ͜ʖರೃ)


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 17, 2017)

Is this not the greatest stairlift advertisement ever made?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

♪~ ᕕ(ᐛ)ᕗ

*absorbs more power from the internet*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone up for a drink?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone up for a drink?


I'll take 2


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone up for a drink?



:>
Medics are immune


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

@Mr. Fox 
Nah I had a shot this morning. I take a little everyday..because, y'know, I use the internet.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone up for a drink?


A triple for me please xp


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anybody on here like talking on kik? I think you can have group conversations and stuff I'm just wondering in case the replying gods take away my privileges again


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

I used to think that 'mylk' was just a really british pronounciation of milk before I saw this!


Andromedahl said:


> yeah, could be much worse I 'spose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Does anybody on here like talking on kik? I think you can have group conversations and stuff I'm just wondering in case the replying gods take away my privileges again



I went to telegram, too many 5 year olds and old people that try to get in your pants on kik

Had to inject bleach intravaneously on that one


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I went to telegram, too many 5 year olds and old people that try to get in your pants on kik
> 
> Had to inject bleach intravaneously on that one


I actually had a telegram but nobody to talk to on it


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Does anybody on here like talking on kik? I think you can have group conversations and stuff I'm just wondering in case the replying gods take away my privileges again


I don't have a phone


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I actually had a telegram but nobody to talk to on it



It is hard to find groups i will say that :|


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> It is hard to find groups i will say that :|


I can always download that again though if you want someone to talk with on there


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I can always download that again though if you want someone to talk with on there



Could always use an extra convo : P

Its an easy messenger for me


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I went to telegram, too many 5 year olds and old people that try to get in your pants on kik


Know of any good chats on telegram? I never found anything worth being a part of..

Also, anyone know where I could get some of that nut mylk? It looks mysterious and interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I'll take 2


We have a special today, buy four get the fifth one free.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Could always use an extra convo : P
> 
> Its an easy messenger for me


I'll download it again real quick


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Know of any good chats on telegram? I never found anything worth being a part of..
> 
> Also, anyone know where I could get some of that nut mylk? It looks mysterious and interesting.



Hard to say really :<


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

I have it again


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Know of any good chats on telegram? I never found anything worth being a part of..
> 
> Also, anyone know where I could get some of that nut mylk? It looks mysterious and interesting.


Oooo that's from australia
www.nutmylk.com.au: Our Product - Nut Mylk
EDIT: Apparently that's a quite common thing


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Oooo that's from australia
> www.nutmylk.com.au: Our Product - Nut Mylk
> EDIT: Apparently that's a quite common thing


Do.. do you think it would stay good on the flight over..?

Whatever nevermind, I can make my own!
*ambition*


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Whatever nevermind, I can make my own!
> *ambition*


Just mix almond with bleach. Shake vigorously. Enjoy xp


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Just mix almond with bleach. Shake vigorously. Enjoy xp


Ohh yeah, because the almonds would dissolve in the bleach! Genius! 

You should consider your career options.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Do.. do you think it would stay good on the flight over..?
> 
> Whatever nevermind, I can make my own!
> *ambition*



┬┴┬┴┤ ͜ʖ ͡°) ├┬┴┬┴


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Ohh yeah, because the almonds would dissolve in the bleach! Genius!
> 
> You should consider your career options.


I'm sure I could become a famous bleach chef. Plus I'm french. 
Ok, I think I need a nap.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ┬┴┬┴┤ ͜ʖ ͡°) ├┬┴┬┴


Quit lookin at me like that. Ya givin me the heebie-jeebies.

That website said it's cold pressed. You can buy counter top cold presses, they're for like super serious juicer people. 
They're also like two grand. :I


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Quit lookin at me like that. Ya givin me the heebie-jeebies.
> 
> That website said it's cold pressed. You can buy counter top cold presses, they're for like super serious juicer people.
> They're also like two grand. :I


Here for you:
www.bonappetit.com: Basic Nut Milk Recipe
It's not mylk but it's close enough


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Here for you:
> www.bonappetit.com: Basic Nut Milk Recipe
> It's not mylk but it's close enough


Hahaha, thank you. I'm just messing around, I make it occasionally. I even have a schmancy strainer bag


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Hahaha, thank you. I'm just messing around, I make it occasionally. I even have a schmancy strainer bag


Why is it called schmancy? Is that a brand, or the name of the bag?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Why is it called schmancy? Is that a brand, or the name of the bag?


It's a fun way to say fancy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> It's a fun way to say fancy.


I feel like today is learning day for me xp. Well, I'll definitely keep this way of saying it in mind! I'll maybe even use it in french conversations xD

Well, I have to go! See you around!


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

So this threads gonna hit 300 pages tomorrow. Should we celebrate?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> So this threads gonna hit 300 pages tomorrow. Should we celebrate?



I'll bring the confetti


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I'll bring the confetti


SHH! Shhh!
Don't say that so loud..! 
If they hear about us throwing confetti then they'll bring out, *vacuum cleaners*!


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 17, 2017)

I think there should be a hall of fame for long pages or something


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> SHH! Shhh!
> Don't say that so loud..!
> If they hear about us throwing confetti then they'll bring out, *vacuum cleaners*!



:0 !......

Wait.... im a wolf tho... I'll do a protect!


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I think there should be a hall of fame for long pages or something


There should be a sticky somewhere with the names of the threads from each board with the most replies!


Mabus said:


> Wait.... im a wolf tho... I'll do a protect!


Are you sure? They're evil and emit a noise from the nether!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

What does anyone think the future of this thread will be? Will @MEDS like what it has become


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 17, 2017)

You know... I really don't get fat fetishism. I mean, what's the appeal? In Western Society it's looked upon as unattractive and a major health risk so I just don't get how some take pleasure in it. 

Now don't get me wrong, I don't mind someone with a little chub on them and if that person is somewhat attractive and pleasant in nature they can make it work for them. But when I see the overkill with fat furry art in the fandom I just gaze in bewilderment trying to make sense of it... Surely I'm not seeing something here.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

@Mr. Fox: Yeah I'm quite surprised by it too. A few centuries ago, it was the other way around tho. Chubby people were supposed to have more appeal than thinner ones. When I first started browsing furry art, I was really intrigued by how much this kind of thing is represented.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> @Mr. Fox: Yeah I'm quite surprised by it too. A few centuries ago, it was the other way around tho. Chubby people were supposed to have more appeal than thinner ones. When I first started browsing furry art, I was really intrigued by how much this kind of thing is represented.


Well... That's the thing. Even today in some cultures (I can't remember which ones exactly) to be quite overweight is considered "sexy" or "beautiful". But the thing is, those few no longer represent the majority of the world like they once did and how most now perceives beauty today, especially in Western Culture. Maybe that's why I find it a little odd, because the culture I grew up in has lead me to believe that beauty is only on the outside when I know for a fact that isn't true. And to that extent, I may have answered my own question. It's weird knowing that but still feeling uncomfortable about it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 17, 2017)

I feel as if this is necessary right now.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Wow man! Everything seems to be turning out for the best.
> Plus you seem like happy drunk, which is definitely the best kind of drunk


lol i am a very happy drunk lol. and thank you so much for the compliments


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well... That's the thing. Even today in some cultures (I can't remember which ones exactly) to be quite overweight is considered "sexy" or "beautiful". But the thing is, those few no longer represent the majority of the world like they once did and how most now perceives beauty today, especially in Western Culture. Maybe that's why I find it a little odd, because the culture I grew up in has lead me to believe that beauty is only on the outside when I know for a fact that isn't true. And to that extent, I may have answered my own question. It's weird knowing that but still feeling uncomfortable about it.


thats some pretty heart felt shit. and thats one of the reasons i like the fandom because its not about looks its about the person and how the treat you anyways i stilll love all of you


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

┬┴┬┴┤ᴥ•ʔ ├┬┴┬┴

*wags and wuffs internally*


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

hi mabus


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> hi mabus



Howdy


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

bored listening to music kinda regretting not going to work today


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

thats funny


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

When boredom hits, it hits like a freight train. 

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

i know i think im going to guy buy a case of beer i cleaned all my tattoo equipment so im ready for work tomorrow


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 17, 2017)

This thread moves quick, I'm gonna be late for work now after catching up.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> This thread moves quick, I'm gonna be late for work now after catching up.



*wolfs around* :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2017)

There are few things I react like this on:




But, I do go ^ At times.


Spoiler: An example is this













Spoiler: Or this








This cat is more beautiful than most people.
10/10 would want to own.





Spoiler: Or even this







Yes, I linked ShitFeed. But this video is just <3.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

hello friends what are you doin


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> hello friends what are you doin



Im bored as hell =D

Trying to entertain myself.
*rolls around*


----------



## Sagt (Jan 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> There are few things I react like this on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

lol meee 2 i like your avatar did you make it


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

So I just opened my motorcycle's air filter and a bunch of acorns fell out..


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

Fuck Yeah IM LOVING LIFE right now


----------



## Jarren (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> So I just opened my motorcycle's air filter and a bunch of acorns fell out..


A critter probably built a nest in there somewhere. Might want to make sure the rest of the intake system is clear.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Jarren said:


> A critter probably built a nest in there somewhere. Might want to make sure the rest of the intake system is clear.


There was no hole in the foam so I don't think he got much further. Really weird, there were no half eaten ones and really the intake is only the width and a half of a flashdrive so they'de have to be itty bitty to get in there. _And _I keep it inside & ride it often.
I don't have fender on it though, I think I just sucked in roadcorns.. :\



Spade_The_Fox said:


> Fuck Yeah IM LOVING LIFE right now


What's goin' on?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Lcs said:


>


Don't get me wrong. I find the video super cute, but starting from 1:00 if you cut the sound,  I'm pretty sure this could totally fit in a cooking show :^)


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> There was no hole in the foam so I don't think he got much further. Really weird, there were no half eaten ones and really the intake is only the width and a half of a flashdrive so they'de have to be itty bitty to get in there. _And _I keep it inside & ride it often.
> I don't have fender on it though, I think I just sucked in roadcorns.. :\
> 
> 
> What's goin' on?


lol im just enjoying my day i made 3,200 on a full back piece for 12 hours worth of tattooing i mean the guy would not tap out


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

its funny im like the scarface furry. never assume whose under the suit


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm pretty sure this could totally fit in a cooking show :^)


Dislike button! D:


Spade_The_Fox said:


> 3,200 on a full back piece for 12 hours worth of tattooing


Talk about getting *paid *for what you love to do..


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> lol im just enjoying my day i made 3,200 on a full back piece for 12 hours worth of tattooing i mean the guy would not tap out


Congrats man! 


FlannelFox said:


> Dislike button! D:


Yeah I'm sorry for this --'


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello Furries!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!


Hey Okami! How are you doing?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Okami! How are you doing?


Hey! Doing fine. Tired as hell, but that is normal.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

@Okami_No_Heishi : I sometimes forget it's super late in the US. I was like...but he just woke up...how is that possible xp?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi : I sometimes forget it's super late in the US. I was like...but he just woke up...how is that possible xp?


Its only 11:18pm here in Georgia.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

@Okami_No_Heishi :It's 7 am here xp,  hence my confusion. Also 11 pm is quite late for me !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi :It's 7 am here xp,  hence my confusion. Also 11 pm is quite late for me !


We dont usually go to bed until midnight or about.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi : I sometimes forget it's super late in the US. I was like...but he just woke up...how is that possible xp?


Keeping track of time zones is annoying.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Keeping track of time zones is annoying.


Yeah, especially since plenty of the people here are in the US, and the time zone span there is already quite big. It something like 5 hours difference from one side to another ,right?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Keeping track of time zones is annoying.


Little bit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah, especially since plenty of the people here are in the US, and the time zone span there is already quite big. It something like 5 hours difference from one side to another ,right?


Four time zones. Add a couple more for Alaska and Hawaii.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Four time zones. Add a couple more for Alaska and Hawaii.


And to say I've only got three timezones with mainland france xp


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah, especially since plenty of the people here are in the US, and the time zone span there is already quite big. It something like 5 hours difference from one side to another ,right?



Three hours. 8 PM in California is 11 PM in New York.

Though if you want to count Alaska and Hawaii, then it is five hours since they basically have their own time zones.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> Yeah I'm sorry for this --'


bitch lol dont hate im having a great fuckin night


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

lol im just playing with you sarachaga you post often so i fucks wit u


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey everybody!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Hey everybody!


Hey, lombax! What's going on?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Lombax things you know haha. Nah I'm just chilling. I haven't had school in over a week so I've been really bored


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> lol im just playing with you sarachaga you post often so i fucks wit u


No worries m8


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Lombax things you know haha. Nah I'm just chilling. I haven't had school in over a week so I've been really bored


lombaX MY FRIEND


----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Lombax things you know haha. Nah I'm just chilling. I haven't had school in over a week so I've been really bored


Wow, really? Some really long holiday? I know what you mean with being bored.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Hey everybody!


Hey Mr Lombax  !


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

KARATINE do u have a fursuit yet please telll me you do


----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't  I'd love a red panda suit. Even if I didn't put it on much, lol.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

idgf come live with me ill buy your suit just b bysexual im 23 built asfuck with money


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Wow, really? Some really long holiday? I know what you mean with being bored.


No just a lot of snow xD It happened right after Christmas break too


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> No just a lot of snow xD It happened right after Christmas break too


You're lucky ! I haven't seen snow in years!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> idgf come live with me ill buy your suit just b bysexual im 23 built asfuck with money


I'M SOLD! COMIN' OVER RIGHT NOW!


ThatOneLombaxx said:


> No just a lot of snow xD It happened right after Christmas break too


Oh nice, I live in Utah, and here, people are very good at keeping the roads plowed. So we almost never have snow days 
(Saltville, Utah )


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

ill show you all xmas baby i swear ill show u all hapinesss


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'M SOLD! COMIN' OVER RIGHT NOW!
> 
> Oh nice, I live in Utah, and here, people are very good at keeping the roads plowed. So we almost never have snow days
> (Saltville, Utah )


I actually have a friend who lives in Utah, I think I remember him talking about there being a lot of snow there haha


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

man it seems like me and catfilish bay bay dont matter look it up i delivered all the money u hurty tnhe furrys


----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I actually have a friend who lives in Utah, I think I remember him talking about there being a lot of snow there haha


Yep! It hasn't stormed in a while, though, and the classy old valley inversion has set in.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yep! It hasn't stormed in a while, though, and the classy old valley inversion has set in.


Have you ever gone to a jazz game?


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

tritonal koven get away my dance song


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

karatine baby come with me bby


----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Have you ever gone to a jazz game?


I'm not a huge sports fan, so no. But I have been to a Real Salt Lake soccer game... once 


Spade_The_Fox said:


> karatine baby come with me bby


Spade, baby O//_//O


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'm not a huge sports fan, so no. But I have been to a Real Salt Lake soccer game... once
> 
> Spade, baby O//_//O


Haha that's still cool, I saw them play against Portland once here


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Haha that's still cool, I saw them play against Portland once here


When you speak about Jazz, you mean the basketball team?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> When you speak about Jazz, you mean the basketball team?


Yeah, I like to go see basketball games a lot haha


----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Haha that's still cool, I saw them play against Portland once here


Do you go to a lot of sports games?

Ah


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Yeah, I like to go see basketball games a lot haha


I'm a huge basketball fan! I mostly watch the spurs tho


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm a huge basketball fan! I mostly watch the spurs tho


Spurs having a great season.. Sad you guys took Aldridge from us  I watched the spurs destroy us earlier this year


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Do you go to a lot of sports games?
> 
> Ah


Yeah mainly NBA games though


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Spurs having a great season.. Sad you guys took Aldridge from us  I watched the spurs destroy us earlier this year


Yeah. Gotta admit Jazz is still a really good team. Spurs had shitty times too.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah. Gotta admit Jazz is still a really good team. Spurs had shitty times too.


I feel inadequate for barely knowing anything about my state's own sports teams, haha.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah. Gotta admit Jazz is still a really good team. Spurs had shitty times too.


Sad seeing Tim Duncan retire but he did great for the team probably the best PF to play in my opinion


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

please dont hurt me


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

Grawr.. maaan, I got to sleep just fine a few hours ago. Then I woke right up all sunshiny and bright, looked at my phone and "midnight thirty" it said! :I


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Grawr.. maaan, I got to sleep just fine a few hours ago. Then I woke right up all sunshiny and bright, looked at my phone and "midnight thirty" it said! :I


Gosh I'm sorry man. Try to take your mind off of it. Usually the less I think about not sleeping, the better I sleep


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

@Sarachaga I think I'm actually gonna stay up for a little bit. My wifi is better for me at night and I want to get something up on youtube. 
I'm also seriously considering making another tiny green bean casserole. .


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> @Sarachaga I think I'm actually gonna stay up for a little bit. My wifi is better for me at night and I want to get something up on youtube.
> I'm also seriously considering making another tiny green bean casserole. .


You seem to be quite a chef!


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You seem to be quite a chef!


I enjoy it. Plus when I decided to start eating the way I do I kinda had to learn. 

Question is, how quietly can I make it? Everyone's asleep


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Question is, how quietly can I make it? Everyone's asleep


Depending on how far your kitchen is from the bedrooms, this could go from quite easy to near impossible. Just don't make anything boil or cook and you should be fine tho. You'll call this a raw casserole xp


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You'll call this a raw casserole xp


Raw flour in the sauce? Ewww
I was thinking of putting it in the toaster oven. 

Uhg, this is what I get for staying up til 3 last night.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Raw flour in the sauce? Ewww
> I was thinking of putting it in the toaster oven.
> 
> Uhg, this is what I get for staying up til 3 last night.


Putting it in the toaster oven might work but it might also be worse than eating it raw. Actually I don't know. Never tried it. If you do, I'd be interested to see the results.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

@Sarachaga,
LETS FIND OUT!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> @Sarachaga,
> LETS FIND OUT!


That's the right state of mind! SCIENCE COOKING YEAH!


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

Nevermind, the best by date on my newest can of green beans was 2013. :\


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Nevermind, the best by date on my newest can of green beans was 2013. :\


Yeah better not risk it.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Nevermind, the best by date on my newest can of green beans was 2013. :\


Age is but a number.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

Ahhh, contradicting opinions! >_<


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Ahhh, contradicting opinions! >_<


Don't you have something you could use instead of the beans?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 18, 2017)

Come on. What's the worst that could happen?







You know, besides that?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

Brussels sprouts?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Come on. What's the worst that could happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true that becoming a human fountain looks cool.
Also a quick search on this internet indicates that canned beans can last up to one year after the expiry date. Sadly that's a bit more here.


FlannelFox said:


> Brussels sprouts?


Could work. Depends what else you put in your casserole.


----------



## modfox (Jan 18, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone up for a drink?


Ill take that with some mylk


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

God, I'm steaming the sprouts and crushing garlic...I'm a worthless human being


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> God, I'm steaming the sprouts and crushing garlic...I'm a worthless human being


At least yer doing it right. Although I admit steamed garlic could taste interesting.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

This is so much more then I meant to make. Uhhg, I'm gonna change my sona to a hippo.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> This is so much more then I meant to make. Uhhg, I'm gonna change my sona to a hippo.


That's one of the issues of  brussels sprouts. It's a quite heavy food. Well anyways, enjoy your meal.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

Pretty Right?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Pretty Right?


Nice ! How was it?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Nice ! How was it?


Pretty alright. I could definitely see making it again.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> @Sarachaga I think I'm actually gonna stay up for a little bit. My wifi is better for me at night and I want to get something up on youtube.
> I'm also seriously considering making another tiny green bean casserole. .


well its just us 2 foxes then


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> well its just us 2 foxes then


daw share damnit


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

i wish they had an all fursuiter bar i guess im a lifestyler


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Putting it in the toaster oven might work but it might also be worse than eating it raw. Actually I don't know. Never tried it. If you do, I'd be interested to see the results.


hey so im bout to do about 2 yrs and its so saaaaaaaad my fursuit just got finished but i cant show you till im stacked


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

i fuckin love yall think how cute youd be suited up


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

i just wanna buy a mansion and have yall live with me i love u so much


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> @Sarachaga I think I'm actually gonna stay up for a little bit. My wifi is better for me at night and I want to get something up on youtube.
> I'm also seriously considering making another tiny green bean casserole. .


tell me bout your comission


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2017)

300 pages woop woop


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow! The big 300! AWOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 18, 2017)

@Spade_The_Fox 

Protip that'll help you not get reply restrictions and also help keep stuff less cluttered: Please try to put all your thought's into one post instead of making multiple tiny posts over a short period of time. The 'edit post' button is your friend for postscriptum stuff.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2017)

*woof* :V


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 18, 2017)

Does anyone know how to completely disable email notifications by any chance? My inbox is being clogged by alerts and I tought I turned off the email notification setting but they keep coming up


----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Does anyone know how to completely disable email notifications by any chance? My inbox is being clogged by alerts and I tought I turned off the email notification setting but they keep coming up


That happened to me too. I think you just have to keep disabling it.
It eventually stopped for me, and I'm not sure what exactly did it.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That happened to me too. I think you just have to keep disabling it.
> It eventually stopped for me, and I'm not sure what exactly did it.



Thanks! I'll see how it goes


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

hey friends


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

fuck man today is soooooooooooooooo bad


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 18, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> fuck man today is soooooooooooooooo bad


That is unfortunate.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

thanks jumbo i gotta deal with my sisters ex in like 10 minutes he broke my eye socket earlier because he broke my sisters nose last week but she wont stop talking to him but i gotta show him with my hands to quit coming around but the fucker can fight lol im tired of hater ass mean ppl


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> @Spade_The_Fox
> 
> Protip that'll help you not get reply restrictions and also help keep stuff less cluttered: Please try to put all your thought's into one post instead of making multiple tiny posts over a short period of time. The 'edit post' button is your friend for postscriptum stuff.


Unfortunately I am old and have yet to learn this nifty trick.


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

okami we need to have a beer some day


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> okami we need to have a beer some day


I just had four. Thinking about another one. Oh look at the time! 420 already.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 18, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> thanks jumbo i gotta deal with my sisters ex in like 10 minutes he broke my eye socket earlier because he broke my sisters nose last week but she wont stop talking to him but i gotta show him with my hands to quit coming around but the fucker can fight lol im tired of hater ass mean ppl


Kick him in the balls.

Then tell him a ferret on the internet told you to do it.

I wish I could see the look on his face.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 18, 2017)

Man I remember my first chat room.

It was the first day of elementary school and I was a nervous wreck.
But, as anyone, you'll eventually get used it it


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

lol he will be here in a minute for a rematch ill tell u how it goes but fuck dude i dont wanna do this


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Man I remember my first chat room.
> 
> It was the first day of elementary school and I was a nervous wreck.
> But, as anyone, you'll eventually get used it it


i love the chat rooms they keep me off the extra shit


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)

Bhutrflai called me a notification whore. :-(


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bhutrflai called me a notification whore. :-(


That's ok. I'm a notification addict too xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)

Went and played music trivia tonight with my sister and her new man. We won first place.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's ok. I'm a notification addict too xp


I cant help it!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Went and played music trivia tonight with my sister and her new man. We won first place.


1st place...with only 3 points!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bhutrflai called me a notification whore. :-(


I know you can't help it & it's not really your fault...but damn, really???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I know you can't help it & it's not really your fault...but damn, really???


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> 1st place...with only 3 points!!!


Hey, a win is a win, no matter how many points you got !


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

i feel like such a pussy bcuz i cried in front of my sister im tired of being the tough guy


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i feel like such a pussy bcuz i cried in front of my sister im tired of being the tough guy



It's not about being the tough guy, but instead it's about doing the right thing. If your sister's ex is beating her and beating you, stepping up to intervene is good intent while making a poor decision. I say that because what will happen is he will keep coming over to beat you and your sister up for as long as he wants to or until he gets taught a lesson to not bother you and your sister. From what I have read through your previous posts here, I'm beginning to make out that this subject seems like a matter to get law enforcement involved with. One thing I cannot stress enough is that domestic abuse whether it be from a relationship gone bad or a family issue is simply INTOLERABLE. Taking the matters into your own hands is brave, but you can't keep letting him come back and tear you two up. Have law enforcement arrest him and send him to prison where he will get his ass beat on a daily basis by someone even bigger and tougher than him.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 19, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Does anyone know how to completely disable email notifications by any chance? My inbox is being clogged by alerts and I tought I turned off the email notification setting but they keep coming up



I just used outlook to sweep all of them to one folder just for FAF.


----------



## modfox (Jan 19, 2017)

best brew in zootopia


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

modfox said:


>


Story of my life.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 19, 2017)

modfox said:


> best brew in zootopia


I laughed harder than I should, Kek


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh my.. 
@modfox , risque..

How was it?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2017)

Bork


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Bork


*Cotton noises*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> *Cotton noises*





Thats... new


----------



## stimpy (Jan 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Bork


Meow


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Thats... new


They're very subtle..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Story of my life.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello Furries! Whatcha up to tonight?


----------



## stimpy (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries! Whatcha up to tonight?


Well it's mid day in Australia and I'm heading out to Frankston


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Well it's mid day in Australia and I'm heading out to Frankston


Be safe out there m8! Watch out for those dropbears!!


----------



## stimpy (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Be safe out there m8! Watch out for those dropbears!!


In Frankston your proberly more likely to be stabbed by a bogan high on ice but  I will take your advice!! (drop bears on ice, god help me)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

stimpy said:


> In Frankston your proberly more likely to be stabbed by a bogan high on ice but  I will take your advice!! (drop bears on ice, god help me)


Lmao!! Yeah. An iced out dropbear would be terrifying!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

stimpy said:


> In Frankston your proberly more likely to be stabbed by a bogan high on ice but  I will take your advice!! (drop bears on ice, god help me)


Drop Bears On Ice sounds like a Disney skating show.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Drop Bears On Ice sounds like a Disney skating show.


Drop bears on ice:




Drop bears on ice:





Ones a show to WOW the whole family 

The other makes you scratch the spiders crawling in your skin


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 19, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Drop bears on ice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's just mix 'em together! That'd make for an interesting show!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Drop bears on ice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed at this probably more than I should have! Lmao!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

So how was everyones day? Mine was ok. Had to crawl around in one of the lowest crawlspaces I have ever been in. And solder pipes together. Fun fun!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how was everyones day? Mine was ok. Had to crawl around in one of the lowest crawlspaces I have ever been in. And solder pipes together. Fun fun!


My night was alright xp. 
Crawlspaces are my biggest enemies tho. Did you have to solder pipes within the crawlspace?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> My night was alright xp.
> Crawlspaces are my biggest enemies tho. Did you have to solder pipes within the crawlspace?


Yes. And in such a way that the molten solder or flux didn't drip on me. It was a doozy!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. And in such a way that the molten solder or flux didn't drip on me. It was a doozy!


That's cool, but definitely scary at the same time .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's cool, but definitely scary at the same time .


The trick is to not catch the house or yourself on fire while soldering.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The trick is to not catch the house or yourself on fire while soldering.


Being claustrophobic, I believe I would not even be able to reach the pipes in that situation xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Being claustrophobic, I believe I would not even be able to reach the pipes in that situation xp


Oh you would not have liked this one at all if your claustrophobic. Getting into the back I had to force crawl on my belly under two ducts and a pipe and crawl over busted cinderblocks at the same time. It was TIGHT!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh you would not have liked this one at all if your claustrophobic. Getting into the back I had to force crawl on my belly under two ducts and a pipe and crawl over busted cinderblocks at the same time. It was TIGHT!!!


Yeah. No. Ugh. I can't even enter in something like that. Just the thought of it gives me the creeps :s


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah. No. Ugh. I can't even enter in something like that. Just the thought of it gives me the creeps :s


And there wete plenty of spider crickets too.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And there were plenty of spider crickets too.


That would be pretty ok with me. I think they look kind of cute. I would be sad if I had to crawl on them. Can they bite tho?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That would be pretty ok with me. I think they look kind of cute. I would be sad if I had to crawl on them. Can they bite tho?


No, they dont bite. Thank god. But I did have one crawl up my sleeve one time. I instinctively slapped and squashed it. It was a big one. And it was about thirty minutes later when I finally finished my work and got out of that crawlspace to clean the bug guts off my shoulder blade. Good times!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No, they dont bite. Thank god. But I did have one crawl up my sleeve one time. I instinctively slapped and squashed it. It was a big one. And it was about thirty minutes later when I finally finished my work and got out of that crawlspace to clean the bug guts off my shoulder blade. Good times!


You stayed 30 minutes in there! Mother of god!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You stayed 30 minutes in there! Mother of god!
> View attachment 16237


Lmao! Yah know!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Well Furfriends! Off to never neverland. Goodnight Y'all!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Furfriends! Off to never neverland. Goodnight Y'all!


Good night Okami! :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good night Okami! :3


Night Sarachaga!


----------



## stimpy (Jan 19, 2017)

What size would this be in the USA? Small


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

stimpy said:


> What size would this be in the USA? Small


In france that would already be the XL size. I love the decoration tho.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 19, 2017)

stimpy said:


> What size would this be in the USA? Small



Probably medium. Maybe large. Definitely not small.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Probably medium. Maybe large. Definitely not small.


At 7/11 it was marked as jumbo(no wumbo though


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

@stimpy : Out of curiosity, how much does it cost?


----------



## stimpy (Jan 19, 2017)

If memory servers right
80c small
$1 reg
$2 larg
$3 jumbo (mine)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

@stimpy : That's actually fairly cheap!(At least compared to what I'm used to). Nice!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 19, 2017)

stimpy said:


> At 7/11 it was marked as jumbo(no wumbo though


It's been a while since I've been to a 7/11, but I remember the sizes were "Gulp, Big Gulp, Super Gulp, and Double Gulp" or something like that.

I don't know how many ounces it held, but I'm pretty sure you could shove your fist down the Double Gulp cup.



Sarachaga said:


> @stimpy : That's actually fairly cheap!(At least compared to what I'm used to). Nice!


I've seen a couple convenience stores selling any size for $1.

Well, on the East Coast anyways. I'm not sure if they do that in California.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

@JumboWumbo : We have a tendency to overprice this kind of things in France. A small one would cost me around 2 euros I think, and when I mean small, it's not even the half of the cup stimpy was  showing


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 19, 2017)

stimpy said:


> What size would this be in the USA? Small



Maybe you have really little hands.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm drunk andd horny halp :V


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'm drunk andd horny halp :V


How much drunk?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> How much drunk?


Not enough to remove my ability to consent, if that's what you're asking.
I'm still typing rather proper.

I have to think about it from time to time, though. lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Not enough to remove my ability to consent, if that's what you're asking.
> I'm still typing rather proper.
> 
> I have to think about it from time to time, though. lol


Good, stay safe m8.
Also yeah, you type surprisingly well. When I'm completely hammered and trying to type I have focus for at least 10 minutes to make clear sentences


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good, stay safe m8.
> Also yeah, you type surprisingly well. When I'm completely hammered and trying to type I have focus for at least 10 minutes to make clear sentences


It can get tough, since even though I can think clearly, getting my boddy to respond properly can be a little frustrating.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 20, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Maybe you have really little hands.


what...the...fuck...did...you...just...say?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

stimpy said:


> what...the...fuck...did...you...just...say?


Know what they say about small hands...


----------



## stimpy (Jan 20, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Know what they say about small hands...


What?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Know what they say about small hands...


Hey! I've got small hands ! xp


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 20, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Not enough to remove my ability to consent, if that's what you're asking.
> I'm still typing rather proper.
> 
> I have to think about it from time to time, though. lol



Just go to the bathroom.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Just go to the bathroom.


Or drink a lot of water. Never a bad idea to do so when you're drunk.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Just go to the bathroom.


No



Sarachaga said:


> Or drink a lot of water. Never a bad idea to do so when you're drunk.


Water's my favorite thing besides tea


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Water's my favorite thing besides tea


You like tea? Perfect.
Tea's the best beverage in the entire world.


----------



## Garruuk (Jan 20, 2017)

one time me and my grandma spent 80$ in a tea store. it was awesome. you would not believe how extensive the flavors are.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2017)

Garruuk said:


> one time me and my grandma spent 80$ in a tea store. it was awesome. you would not believe how extensive the flavors are.


Yeah, last time I went to a tea store, I had a blast too. I've tried caramel tea(gotta admit it was weird), and a tea with chestnut inside which was surprisingly good, but they also had more "conventional" teas which were utterly delicious!


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 20, 2017)

I prefer to stick to basic bitch black teas.


----------



## Garruuk (Jan 20, 2017)

there was at least a seven foot by fourteen foot wall full of different kinds of teas. it was kind of scary lmao


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You like tea? Perfect.
> Tea's the best beverage in the entire world.


The best thing to drink on a hot summer day is iced green melon-bubble tea with honey


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I prefer to stick to basic bitch black teas.


I can understand that. Black tea's my favorite kind of tea too. I's rather have a simple black tea than an elaborate mix


Garruuk said:


> there was at least a seven foot by fourteen foot wall full of different kinds of teas. it was kind of scary lmao


A word for that...paradise.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> better not, makes it worse.
> I speak from experience lol.


lol believe me, friend.
I've gone over the top one too many times.
Now instead of blacking out on a whole bottle of rum, I'll just drink a quarter bottle whiskey and get a good buzz.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 20, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> lol believe me, friend.
> I've gone over the top one too many times.
> Now instead of blacking out on a whole bottle of rum, I'll just drink a quarter bottle whiskey and get a good buzz.



Best signature 10/10


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Best signature 10/10


You're the first to even say anything about it.
Feel free to use it if you want, mate.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 20, 2017)

:V

Bork


----------



## Saylor (Jan 20, 2017)

I kinda lost my taste for alcohol after my wild drinking habits I had up until a few years ago. It lasted for about 5 years and was at it's peak when I was in my freshman year of college. My roommate in college would often catch me chugging entire bottles of tequila in one night, drinking straight jaegermeister like water, 11 White Russians with 5 parts vodka in it, drinking LOTS of Jack Daniels, and taking 5 consecutive shots of everclear. I can only imagine the kind of liver I must have right now after abusing it THAT hard. 

Nowadays, I can't even have a glass of wine without disliking the taste so much that I feel like I have to either drink water to wash my mouth out or to simply throw up. I tried a Red's Apple Ale last month which used to be one of my favorite drinks to get. I thought I was going to be able to enjoy a nice can of it. But, instead what I got was a horrible migraine about 10 minutes about half way through the can, dry mouth, and a nasty and tin flavored after taste. I couldn't even finish it and I had to give it to my neighbor. I wish I could still enjoy alcoholic beverages these days, but I guess those days of drinking are over for me. But, at least I know that my liver won't be blowing up on me anytime soon. The only thing I'm worried about now is maybe kidney stones in the future from how much sweet tea I drink in one day XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

stimpy said:


> What size would this be in the USA? Small


Extra small.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 21, 2017)

Saylor said:


> I kinda lost my taste for alcohol after my wild drinking habits I had up until a few years ago. It lasted for about 5 years and was at it's peak when I was in my freshman year of college. My roommate in college would often catch me chugging entire bottles of tequila in one night, drinking straight jaegermeister like water, 11 White Russians with 5 parts vodka in it, drinking LOTS of Jack Daniels, and taking 5 consecutive shots of everclear. I can only imagine the kind of liver I must have right now after abusing it THAT hard.
> 
> Nowadays, I can't even have a glass of wine without disliking the taste so much that I feel like I have to either drink water to wash my mouth out or to simply throw up. I tried a Red's Apple Ale last month which used to be one of my favorite drinks to get. I thought I was going to be able to enjoy a nice can of it. But, instead what I got was a horrible migraine about 10 minutes about half way through the can, dry mouth, and a nasty and tin flavored after taste. I couldn't even finish it and I had to give it to my neighbor. I wish I could still enjoy alcoholic beverages these days, but I guess those days of drinking are over for me. But, at least I know that my liver won't be blowing up on me anytime soon. The only thing I'm worried about now is maybe kidney stones in the future from how much sweet tea I drink in one day XD



I've heard many of these stories, and probably one of the only reasons I didn't sneak away with a whole bottle of wine when I was 16. I was never too interested in alcohol considering how my dad used to act when he would get drunk (not abusive, just spoke his mind a litttlee too much). I basically had a fear that I would spill out a lot of things that I would never want to admit or say, which is why I would secretly get a glass of it from my grandmother's fridge every so often when no one was around.

I was used to occasionally being offered small amounts of alcohol on special occasions by family (safely, of course), but at times when I was alone, I would drink some wine and spend the night away typing off to some dumb forum I used to be active in (not this one).

When I'm 21, I'll probably drink, but not a lot. I never understood the need to be piss drunk and make yourself feel sick and awful, it is essentially beating yourself up. But who cares cuz alcohol, right???


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> When I'm 21, I'll probably drink, but not a lot. I never understood the need to be piss drunk and make yourself feel sick and awful, it is essentially beating yourself up. But who cares cuz alcohol, right???


This is really a good mindset. Now I'm not gonna lie, when I'm at parties, I drink and sometimes end up slightly drunk. I have never been so drunk that I've been unaware of my actions, but I've seen people in this situation and this straight up sucks. The thing is plenty of people I know don't seem to know where their limits are when it comes to alcohol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> This is really a good mindset. Now I'm not gonna lie, when I'm at parties, I drink and sometimes end up slightly drunk. I have never been so drunk that I've been unaware of my actions, but I've seen people in this situation and this straight up sucks. The thing is plenty of people I know don't seem to know where their limits are when it comes to alcohol.


Same. In all my years of drinking, I never passed out where people would fuck with me, never got in a fist fight, and never said or did anything I couldn't remember. But through all these years, I have howled at just about every drunkfest I have been at.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

And I have never said "Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello Furries.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Same. In all my years of drinking, I never passed out where people would fuck with me, never got in a fist fight, and never said or did anything I couldn't remember. But through all these years, I have howled at just about every drunkfest I have been at.


See, that's how you should enjoy alcohol.Why can't people do that without harming themselves, that I really don't understand. Also, alcohol weirdly turns me into an over caring person and I usually try to make sure everyone is safe and not drinking too much.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And I have never said "Hold my beer and watch this!"


Done that once, but it was for something I do when I'm not even drunk.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> See, that's how you should enjoy alcohol.Why can't people do that without harming themselves, that I really don't understand. Also, alcohol weirdly turns me into an over caring person and I usually try to make sure everyone is safe and not drinking too much.
> 
> Done that once, but it was for something I do when I'm not even drunk.


Yeah. Obnoxious drunk people who can't hold their liquer are annoying. My brother, god bless him, is one of those.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Obnoxious drunk people who can't hold their liquer are annoying. My brother, god bless him, is one of those.


Totally agree. One of my aunt's like this too and gosh this is hard to deal with . Seeing someone you know behave so stupidly because of alcohol is really infuriating.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Well it's 1:30 am. Think it's time for bed. So au revoir fello furries!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well it's 1:30 am. Think it's time for bed. So au revoir fello furries!


Au revoir et bonne nuit xp


----------



## Saylor (Jan 21, 2017)

It wasn't only alcohol with me either. I'll admit, I've done some pretty crazy shit in my past and it was going down a road towards self destruction. But, what matters most is that now I'm clean. I used to idolize Ozzy Osbourne's drug and alcohol abuse as some sort of pinnacle I was going to reach, and I got pretty damned close to it. Of course I wasn't snorting a line of ants because that's fucking crazy. But, when I was at my worst I was still doing blow and smack like it was the end of the world on almost a nightly basis. One time I took 20 hits of acid and got lost in my friend's neighborhood and was peaking for 6 hours straight, so I was walking around aimlessly through the whole night without having any idea where the hell I was. I don't even remember the whole experience of that night except for waking up on my friend's couch after they had found me and escorted me back to their house for me to crash on their couch and all I can remember of waking up was just how I thought my friend's skin had turned as pink as a piece of bubble gum with a bunch of red acne bumps. 

I'll never go back and do any of that shit again because of how fucking stupid it was to even allow myself to get there in the first place. I had to learn the hard way and that's allowed me to become who I am today. However, there are many out there who don't have the same experiences I've had and don't know any better and that to me is a real problem because you always hear people saying "Don't do drugs." But, they aren't ever giving any real reason with realistic costs as to why they shouldn't do drugs. They simply know not to do them, but they don't know the real consequences which follow because they lack the experience to be able to tell you.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 21, 2017)

Congratulations to Dusk Panda and Fibre Kitty on tying the knot last night at Anthro New England! I guess this will be a new thing at fur cons.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 21, 2017)

The newly married couple.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Au revoir et bonne nuit xp


Goodbye and yes are pretty much the extent of my French speaking skills. Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Goodmorning Furries! What a beautifully thunderstormy morning!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodbye and yes are pretty much the extent of my French speaking skills. Lol.


I can't blame you on that. French is a complicated and not-so-useful language compared to english.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Congratulations to Dusk Panda and Fibre Kitty on tying the knot last night at Anthro New England! I guess this will be a new thing at fur cons.View attachment 16245


Pawsome!!!! What a cute couple!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I can't blame you on that. French is a complicated and not-so-useful language compared to english.


I took Spanish in school. Still know more cuss words in Spanish than any useful stuff.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I took Spanish in school. Still know more cuss words in Spanish than any useful stuff.


Hey! cuss words are useful too! I mean you can understand when people are calling you name and respond, and that's already a good start :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey! cuss words are useful too! I mean you can understand when people are calling you name and respond, and that's already a good start :3


It worked really good when I was a foreman of twenty non english speaking Amigos. It helped to know the lingo. And to be able to tell the guys to get to fuckin work, stop screwing around!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It worked really good when I was a foreman of twenty non english speaking Amigos. It helped to know the lingo. And to be able to tell the guys to get to fuckin work, stop screwing around!


French people really swear a lot(Perhaps because we complain a lot). Learn some french swear words and you'll be able to go unnoticed in France in no time xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> French people really swear a lot(Perhaps because we complain a lot). Learn some french swear words and you'll be able to go unnoticed in France in no time xp


It's like what the Frenchman says in The Matrix. "Like wiping your ass with silk!"


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's like what the Frenchman says in The Matrix. "Like wiping your ass with silk!"


That's exactly the spirit. Or at least that's what french people want foreign people to believe. It seems like the french language has been made for insults


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

I dropped my lighter in the Rosemary. Now my hand smells like Rosemary. Gotta love fresh herbs.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dropped my lighter in the Rosemary. Now my hand smells like Rosemary. Gotta love fresh herbs.


Btw , Rosemary is one of these things which has a way better name in english than in french. In french that's _Romarin_ , which Imo, doesn't really sound good.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!!!! What a cute couple!


(The only reason I'm liking your pun is bc I think it's sweet that 2 furries fell in love!)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

I hate my neighbor. I live in an apartment and the woman that lives in the apartment across the street spends 30 minutes a day staring over here to see what's happening. Sorry for this rant, it just pisses me off a lot!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I hate my neighbor. I live in an apartment and the woman that lives in the apartment across the street spends 30 minutes a day staring over here to see what's happening. Sorry for this rant, it just pisses me off a lot!


Lol. Gotta love nosy neighbors.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I hate my neighbor. I live in an apartment and the woman that lives in the apartment across the street spends 30 minutes a day staring over here to see what's happening. Sorry for this rant, it just pisses me off a lot!


You should gaze back with a look of longing desire until she gets weirded out and quits.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> You should gaze back with a look of longing desire until she gets weirded out and quits.


Nope. Get a pair of binoculars and stare back at her. She'll love that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I hate my neighbor. I live in an apartment and the woman that lives in the apartment across the street spends 30 minutes a day staring over here to see what's happening. Sorry for this rant, it just pisses me off a lot!


Troll her! Fucking do eet, maggot.

As she's staring, get all sexy. If you have a mate over, you two can troll the hell out of her. Can also involve a wannabe-stabbing. 

There are MANY ways of trolling people who can't seem to fathom the idea of privacy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Troll her! Fucking do eet, maggot.
> 
> As she's staring, get all sexy. If you have a mate over, you two can troll the hell out of her. Can also involve a wannabe-stabbing.
> 
> There are MANY ways of trolling people who can't seem to fathom the idea of privacy.


I feel like that's what I'm going to do if she keeps looking! I've actually tried staring back a couple of times, and she then looks away, but starts looking at what the people in the apartment next to me are doing. Such a nasty woman.God, I'm even quoting Trump now.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

Back in my day chat rooms like this place didn't even exist.

I'm so glad to see that after all these years there is finally an easy way to communicate between everyone.
The only thing left to fear now is all the new discoveries being taken, leaving nothing left for future generations to discover :/


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I feel like that's what I'm going to do if she keeps looking! I've actually tried staring back a couple of times, and she then looks away, but starts looking at what the people in the apartment next to me are doing. Such a nasty woman.God, I'm even quoting Trump now.


Personally I wouldn't be able to tolerate that crap more than at most 2-3 times.

Can always close the curtains, or get some and then close them completely. Permanently. Or place a large closet infront of the window. That works too.

There are many ways to deal with stupid, mate.



Alex K said:


> Back in my day chat rooms like this place didn't even exist.
> 
> I'm so glad to see that after all these years there is finally an easy way to communicate between everyone.
> The only thing left to fear now is all the new discoveries being taken, leaving nothing left for future generations to discover :/


This is not a chat ROOM. This is a FORUM.

If you want to chat without restrictions I would highly recommend Discord or Skype.

Seems to me that you're new to the internet..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Back in my day chat rooms like this place didn't even exist.
> 
> I'm so glad to see that after all these years there is finally an easy way to communicate between everyone.
> The only thing left to fear now is all the new discoveries being taken, leaving nothing left for future generations to discover :/


Oh, I am sure the generations to come will have their advances. If you told someone in 1985 that in ten short years there would be a widely used thing called the internet, or that in twenty years we would have phones that were more powerful than our desktop computers, they would have thought you were nuts.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 21, 2017)

I just bought myself a can of custard for 17p and am now little bit wary about eating it. Why the hell was it so cheap?


----------



## Sagt (Jan 21, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I just bought myself a can of custard for 17p and am now little bit wary about eating it. Why the hell was it so cheap?


Update: I just ate it and can confirm I have not died yet.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I just bought myself a can of custard for 17p and am now little bit wary about eating it. Why the hell was it so cheap?


Better question is, why custard?

Surely there's something else you could spend those 17p on? 

Wait.... CAN of custard? The hell.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh, I am sure the generations to come will have their advances. If you told someone in 1985 that in ten short years there would be a widely used thing called the internet, or that in twenty years we would have phones that were more powerful than our desktop computers, they would have thought you were nuts.




Well our generation should at least plant new discoveries for our future generations to discover since we're practically harvesting them all


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!!!! What a cute couple!


The con isn't exactly in New England BTW. Its somewhere in the NE of the USA.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!!!! What a cute couple!


Dusk Panda proposed to Fibre Kitty at MFF. I posted another pic below this one. Both furries are male, and I'm OK with that.


DuranWolf said:


> Congratulations to Dusk Panda and Fibre Kitty on tying the knot last night at Anthro New England! I guess this will be a new thing at fur cons.View attachment 16245


----------



## Saylor (Jan 21, 2017)

This payroll accounting course is tough as shit


----------



## Saylor (Jan 21, 2017)

Gosh, today has been rough on me. I don't know what it is that has driven me up a wall today. But, I'm starting to realize how very few real friends I have in my life. I say this because of how people "I know" who call me "their friend" being so ready to cut communication and ties off with me. What happens is they will be really nice and fun to talk to for a little while. I'll crack jokes with them, they'll crack jokes back, and it's all a good time. Then, they get a boyfriend or a girlfriend and they cut all ties off all together. Like, what the fuck? That's not something friends do to each other. I understand that couples need time to be together, people have things in life that come up, but that's no excuse to be so stuck up that you go out of your way to avoid talking to me at all. I started noticing a trend in how many of my "friends" are like this and I really feel like I've been done wrong unless I'm accidentally an asshole to them. But, even then that doesn't make sense because I always try to go out of my way to help people out. I like making people smile and carrying conversations on with them. It's not like I go out of my way to harass and stalk them. Yet, they still always seem to avoid me. And it's not like I don't have any friends at all because there are a select few who I have known for many years and we'll still go out and have a good time together and make a scene while doing it. There are still friends I can see anywhere and we'll drop whatever we're doing and carry on full blown and long conversations about anything and everything. It's just those people seem to be hard to come by these days.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 22, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Gosh, today has been rough on me.[...]


I've noticed that. _Maybe_ 5% of the people I'm friendly with become true friends. It caused me to really think about the definition of 'friend', which is a misleadingly vague term, and to start categorizing the people in my life and what to expect from them. Are they just beyond acquaintances where we get along over one or two general things? Or are we essentially family? 
I think no matter who you are, your 'tribe' can only ever be pretty small. And sometimes you are your only real friend, even if your personality and interests grant you lots of 'friends'.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 22, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I've noticed that. _Maybe_ 5% of the people I'm friendly with become true friends. It caused me to really think about the definition of 'friend', which is a misleadingly vague term, and to start categorizing the people in my life and what to expect from them. Are they just beyond acquaintances where we get along over one or two general things? Or are we essentially family?
> I think no matter who you are, your 'tribe' can only ever be pretty small. And sometimes you are your only real friend, even if your personality and interests grant you lots of 'friends'.



I couldn't have said it better myself. But, I still find it foreign and out of nature to treat another human being so poorly if they have done nothing wrong to you. If anyone says anything to me, I will still try respond to them as soon as I can and will have an honest conversation with them (granted that they haven't done anything wrong like trying to rape one of my other friends at a party). I hate the lies and bullshit people are so keen on delivering these days too, but I guess people just have a lot of problems and may need professional help from a psychologist to deflate their massive egos.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 22, 2017)

Saylor said:


> I still find it foreign and out of nature to treat another human being so poorly if they have done nothing wrong to you. [...]


It is outside of our nature I think. But there's so much opportunity to become that way in most social settings that people make sense of it and think that's how they should act. 
I can't really be mad at people for acting like that, I sorta see them like victims.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2017)

First you twist it
Than you lick it
Then you dunk it
Then you _eat _it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Good morning Furries!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries!!


Hello Okami! How are you doing?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Gosh, today has been rough on me. I don't know what it is that has driven me up a wall today. But, I'm starting to realize how very few real friends I have in my life. I say this because of how people "I know" who call me "their friend" being so ready to cut communication and ties off with me. What happens is they will be really nice and fun to talk to for a little while. I'll crack jokes with them, they'll crack jokes back, and it's all a good time. Then, they get a boyfriend or a girlfriend and they cut all ties off all together. Like, what the fuck? That's not something friends do to each other. I understand that couples need time to be together, people have things in life that come up, but that's no excuse to be so stuck up that you go out of your way to avoid talking to me at all. I started noticing a trend in how many of my "friends" are like this and I really feel like I've been done wrong unless I'm accidentally an asshole to them. But, even then that doesn't make sense because I always try to go out of my way to help people out. I like making people smile and carrying conversations on with them. It's not like I go out of my way to harass and stalk them. Yet, they still always seem to avoid me. And it's not like I don't have any friends at all because there are a select few who I have known for many years and we'll still go out and have a good time together and make a scene while doing it. There are still friends I can see anywhere and we'll drop whatever we're doing and carry on full blown and long conversations about anything and everything. It's just those people seem to be hard to come by these days.


Friends can be a lot of work. But I have to say that my one and only friend, my BEST FRIEND, is my wife of almost 17 years. I do have one other friend, and we've been friends for almost 14 years now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hello Okami! How are you doing?


Great Sarachaga! My old ass body hurts today, but doing fine otherwise. How are you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great Sarachaga! My old ass body hurts today, but doing fine otherwise. How are you?


I'm quite good! Had the opposite of a busy day xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm quite good! Had the opposite of a busy day xp


That's a good day then!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's a good day then!


Indeed. That's the best kind of day. Spent all day doing(slowly ) my fur mask and browsing the internet :3 .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Indeed. That's the best kind of day. Spent all day doing(slowly ) my fur mask and browsing the internet :3 .


I really need to work on my tail and ears today! I plan on attaching my wolf ears to a fadura because i don't have hair that will hide a headband.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I really need to work on my tail and ears today! I plan on attaching my wolf ears to a fadura because i don't have hair that will hide a headband.


Glue them directly to your head xp
More seriously, did you make the ears and tail yourself, or did you buy them?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Glue them directly to your head xp
> More seriously, did you make the ears and tail yourself, or did you buy them?


I am going to make them. Bhutrflai bought me some fauxfur for Christmas.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am going to make them. Bhutrflai bought me some fauxfur for Christmas.


Great! Are you going to post the result here when you're done?I mean I'd like to see that  !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Great! Are you going to post the result here when you're done?I mean I'd like to see that  !


Of course! Believe me, I am gonna want to show it off. Me and bhutrflai already have these small wolves tails, but mine got caught up in my seatbelt and tore it a bit.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Of course! Believe me, I am gonna want to show it off. Me and bhutrflai already have these small wolves tails, but mine got caught up in my seatbelt and tore it a bit.


That's too bad =/. Can you still repair it?
 Anyways, I'll eagerly wait to see what the results look like now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's too bad =/. Can you still repair it?
> Anyways, I'll eagerly wait to see what the results look like now.


Haven't tried repairing it yet. I think I might be able to with thread and hotglue.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow! Greenbay is demoralized!  Go Falcons!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Well! Get to root for the home team this year at The Super Bowl party this year! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello Furries! Why so quiet?


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries! Why so quiet?


It's Sunday, that's why.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> It's Sunday, that's why.


Ahhhhh. I guess!


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> It's Sunday, that's why.



Or Monday. I hate worrrrrkkkkkkkk


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jan 22, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Or Monday. I hate worrrrrkkkkkkkk


Try working weekends. I can't wait to finish up my welding education so I can get a different job.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Working for myself, I have always worked at least some wkends each month for the last 11 yrs. I've been working almost every Sunday since June, but today was my last. Thank the gods!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Working for myself, I have always worked at least some wkends each month for the last 11 yrs. I've been working almost every Sunday since June, but today was my last. Thank the gods!!


*howls loudly* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
*dances around in a circle*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> wont accuse anything, but eeveen if you know him this long, would you still lie your hand in the fire for him? would you always come helping him no matter where he is?
> And would he do the same for you?
> Cause even if you long time know people, that not always means that you can really trust on them.
> And thats what i talk about if i say "friend" . Everything else are just contacts or moral pillars, but no real friends for me.
> Its like in a pack, you need to can lie your life in each others hands.


To answer your question, yes! Yes he would come if I needed him. And I him. We consider each other family, brothers.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 23, 2017)

modfox said:


> who is this eversleep I keep hearing about?



An illusion.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Hello!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> oh already the end?
> Thats really some quiet o.o
> 
> Then you are a really lucky guy, okami.
> ...


Don't I know it! Thanks!


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 24, 2017)

Y'know whats good shit?

Overwatch.

Just like


playing torbjorn and stealing play of the game from skilled players

fun


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> Y'know whats good shit?
> 
> Overwatch.
> 
> ...


$50/$60 for a game that you could otherwise get for free, aka Team Fortress 2.


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 24, 2017)

i'd expect a that from a furry.
overwatch is worth the price.
i have over 1000 hours on team fortress 2
but overwatch is just better
team fortress 2 will still always have a place in my heart as the game that introduced me to first person shooters
but overwatch is just better imo


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> i'd expect a that from a furry.
> overwatch is worth the price.
> i have over 1000 hours on team fortress 2
> but overwatch is just better
> ...


That's like, your opinion, mate.


LupusFamilia said:


> man it becomes more n more logic while thinking.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 24, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> i'd expect a that from a furry.



*Facepaw*


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 24, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) i'm so funny


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 24, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) i'm so funny


But no one was laughing at that....


----------



## stimpy (Jan 24, 2017)

Just been evacuated from mall because of fire, Kek


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 24, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Just been evacuated from mall because of fire, Kek


That might be a false alarm.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 24, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> That might be a false alarm.


It was...sadly


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 24, 2017)

stimpy said:


> It was...sadly


Ugh, I hate it when this kind of stuff happens. Had two false alarms when I was in high school and each time it was because of some dude's prank.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Ugh, I hate it when this kind of stuff happens. Had two false alarms when I was in high school and each time it was because of some dude's prank.


I bet they where like


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 25, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I bet they where like



Yeah, and then they were expelled xp


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 25, 2017)

imonfire


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 25, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Oh my good gosh golly gee whiz...
> Do you ever...like...share that bed with anyone? Because hooooly shit, that thing's gotta wreak of you. You might be either nose-blind or at least find your own scent a comfort but, duuuuuuuuude. Unless you actually _wash_ your sheets and tuck 'em in just the once, that just sounds naaaaaaaasty, bro~



Wot I do wash them. I just don't make the bed all neat and shit


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 25, 2017)

Supposedly making your bed makes it a perfect place for dustmites to breed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello Furries!! What yall doing?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 26, 2017)

anyone knows what happened with scarce and a furry youtuber


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> anyone knows what happened with scarce and a furry youtuber


Didn't hear about this one, I think. Does it come from keemstar? He has a thing for calling other people furries xp


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Supposedly making your bed makes it a perfect place for dustmites to breed.



I make my bed every day ;___;


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!! What yall doing?



Hi Okami! I'm at work, while also simultaneously on Reddit (and now here on FA). 12 minutes until my lunch and I'm a HUNGRYYYYYY bunny!


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Didn't hear about this one, I think. Does it come from keemstar? He has a thing for calling other people furries xp


because  scarce said something about a furry  youtuber in his newest video EDIT :
one of his videos


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> 12 minutes until my lunch and I'm a HUNGRYYYYYY bunny!


What'cha had for lunch? :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What'cha had for lunch? :3


 o hai!

I had soup (chicken & dumplings), goldfish crackers, strawberry cheesecake yogurt, a banana, and berries!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello Furries!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!


Hello Okami! How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hello Okami! How are you?


Great! And you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! And you?


I'm good! Just took my morning coffee  !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm good! Just took my morning coffee  !


Lol! You're starting your day and we're nearing the end of ours!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! You're starting your day and we're nearing the end of ours!


Yeah, and to make it even more confusing, it's friday here, so the glorious weekend is almost upon me  !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah, and to make it even more confusing, it's friday here, so the glorious weekend is almost upon me  !


Jeez! Pawsome!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jeez! Pawsome!


It is indeed!
Last weekend before I go to australia xp!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It is indeed!
> Last weekend before I go to australia xp!


My God man! Be careful over there! I hear those dropbears are dangerous!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My God man! Be careful over there! I hear those dropbears are dangerous!


They are going to maul me! But they'll look  cute while doing it xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> They are going to maul me! But they'll look  cute while doing it xp


Lol! Well, time to hit the hay. Today was a long day. Tomorrow will be longer. Happy Friday Sarachaga!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! Well, time to hit the hey. Today was a long day. Tomorrow will be longer. Happy Friday Sarachaga!


Thanks! And Goodnight !


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My God man! Be careful over there! I hear those dropbears are dangerous!



Are there any dropbear fursonas around?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Are there any dropbear fursonas around?


Oh god, that would be so awesome :3 !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Open chat hasnt been getting any attention. Hmm.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Open chat hasnt been getting any attention. Hmm.


Yeah, it's weird. It was super active 4-5 days ago. Now it's semi-dead.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah, it's weird. It was super active 4-5 days ago. Now it's semi-dead.


We're keeping it alive! 
So, you gonna be able to get on here over in The Land Down Under?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We're keeping it alive!
> So, you gonna be able to get on here over in The Land Down Under?


I hope so! I might not have the internet for a while, but  I'll try to fix this by the end of next week(Partly because I need it to survive xp).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I hope so! I might not have the internet for a while, but  I'll try to fix this by the end of next week(Partly because I need it to survive xp).


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16361


Now we need to add dropbears and kangaroos to the picture, and  you'll get my exact situation in five days xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Now we need to add dropbears and kangaroos to the picture, and  you'll get my exact situation in five days xp


Lol.


----------



## _Hushy (Jan 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Now we need to add dropbears and kangaroos to the picture, and  you'll get my exact situation in five days xp



Don't forget the snakes.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 27, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Don't forget the snakes.


I forgot about the snakes, and the spiders, and at least an other species of animals that are deadly as hell xp


----------



## Saylor (Jan 28, 2017)

I just took a HUGE trip down memory lane today. I found an old video I took of starting up the jet turbine I built out of a tractor turbocharger back in high school back in 2012 this morning. We weren't running afterburner that day because we had just finished it as our project and we didn't have anything to safely mount it onto to hold back the thrust we were expecting to get when we threw the engine into full afterburner. Later on that year, we did find a steel plate large enough to safely bolt the engine down to and when we threw it into full afterburner, the exhaust had a 6 ft afterburner. We had also installed a proper blow off valve by the end of that year so it we could safely release the boost pressure without it circling back up into the intake which would ruin the entire setup, however, we had to manually operate the blow off valve because we didn't want to lose thrust when we wanted that pressure. I will never forget all the hours I spent working on it though. All the welding, the math, finding the turbocharger, grinding the metal, cutting metal, adjusting gauges, finding the right fuel:air mixture, adjusting the spark plugs.... all of these are things I learned how to do in one semester in that class which was a self paced grading format with no formal curriculum besides learning how to function in a workplace.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2017)

My super adorable and fluffy kittens taken on my potato, the fluffiest ginger ninja was somewhere else, though. And yes, it's OK to be jealous, it's a perfectly natural response to that level of adorableness.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm drunk as fuck loll


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> My super adorable and fluffy kittens taken on my potato, the fluffiest ginger ninja was somewhere else, though. And yes, it's OK to be jealous, it's a perfectly natural response to that level of adorableness.


....I wanna come visit and be surrounded by cute kittens.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> somthings start getting wrong here ._.
> Were Wolves! A fellow of the canines ._.
> Dont you know the cliché of dogs hunting cats?._.


????

The fuck you been smoking?


----------



## Sagt (Jan 28, 2017)

I was trying to make myself pasta earlier, but I couldn't open the jar of tomato sauce. 

 Why does life do this to me? All I wanted was a tasty dinner.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2017)

stimpy said:


> I'm drunk as fuck loll



STEEEMPY, YOU EEDIOT!  (kidding)


----------



## Sagt (Jan 28, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> maybe it denys you the tasty pasta for leading you to a eeveen more tasty dinner, like pizza


Unfortunately not. I had already boiled the pasta, so it would have been a waste to trash it. I ended up just eating the pasta plain with a bit of shredded cheese on top. That tomato sauce jar shall be defeated tomorrow though.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 28, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I was trying to make myself pasta earlier, but I couldn't open the jar of tomato sauce.
> 
> Why does life do this to me? All I wanted was a tasty dinner.



For some reason, that reminded me of something one of my friends did to her roommate back when I was in college in Georgia. So, they were out drinking, her roommate got really messed up and was being REALLY trashy before passing out. My friend was really annoyed because she had to babysit her roommate the whole night because of her drinking. So, my friend took some tomato sauce and stuffed it down her roommate's panties. From what I heard about the next morning, there was a lot of screaming and cussing.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 29, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> the next ask:
> 
> Could someone tell me why i thinking about the problem of guys living in another country in another continent probably at least 10000 miles away from me what i'll pretty predictably never see ever in my life?


Don't overthink the distance. If there's people you really want to meet, you/they will find a way.



LupusFamilia said:


> ------ Its a kind of magic... ------
> 
> Määgik
> Määgik
> määgic ._.


Hmmm... ok?
Actually I don't understand, is it related to what you said previously xp?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Don't forget the snakes.


Lots and lots of snakes!! Most deadly af too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2017)

Good morning Furries!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 29, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries!!


Hey Okami! And it's evenin' for me xp . 
What are you up to?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Okami! And it's evenin' for me xp .
> What are you up to?


Outside, smoking, drinking coffe, it's freaking cold, my love is next to me on Pinterest. Beautiful Day!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 29, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Outside, smoking, drinking coffe, it's freaking cold, my love is next to me on Pinterest. Beautiful Day!


Sounds like the best way to start the day!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Sounds like the best way to start the day!


We've been doing this for an hour or more now. I already watched two furry vids on Youtube before even getting on here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 29, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I was trying to make myself pasta earlier, but I couldn't open the jar of tomato sauce.
> 
> Why does life do this to me? All I wanted was a tasty dinner.


Sorry you had to have sauceless pasta.

My trick for opening a stuck jar is to turn the jar over, hold it an inch or so off the floor, and gently drop it (enough so it bounces slightly) on the edge of the lid. Then try to open again. 9/10 works on first try. 

Happy jar opening!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 29, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We've been doing this for an hour or more now. I already watched two furry vids on Youtube before even getting on here.


Nice! Have you been watching a specific youtube, or just furry related videos?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Nice! Have you been watching a specific youtube, or just furry related videos?


Mostly random, but I doblove Majira and Blu The Dragon. Hilarious!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 29, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mostly random, but I doblove Majira and Blu The Dragon. Hilarious!


Same <3! Sorry for the late reply, I had to sleep :c


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello guys


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 29, 2017)

tfw you buy some more ruled paper cause your almost out and its a different brand and you end up using both in the same work packet but one of em is 8.5x11 and the other isn't and the size is all wrong and everything is wrong


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 29, 2017)

@Andromedahl , How can you live in such a mess?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 29, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> tfw you buy some more ruled paper cause your almost out and its a different brand and you end up using both in the same work packet but one of em is 8.5x11 and the other isn't and the size is all wrong and everything is wrong


My OCD is getting triggered xp


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 29, 2017)

The Sequel: 

When you find JUST THE RIGHT AMOUNT of paper of the same size that you could have used to perfectly do that work packet in some stray part of your room but you already finished and stapled the stupid lookin one with the mismatched paper sizes


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm looking for a picture of my ugly mug for some official documents, and somehow all the pictures I find make me look like a juvenile delinquent. Send help xp


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 29, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm looking for a picture of my ugly mug for some official documents, and somehow all the pictures I find make me look like a juvenile delinquent. Send help xp


Here you go.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 29, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> tfw you buy some more ruled paper cause your almost out and its a different brand and you end up using both in the same work packet but one of em is 8.5x11 and the other isn't and the size is all wrong and everything is wrong


don't you just hate it when that happens...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Originally ist akind of insider meme Relations to an old classic Song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I can understand  that, my pc used to do the same with french words.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2017)

So yeah, looks like I will be seeing Guns N' Roses this week.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So yeah, looks like I will be seeing Guns N' Roses this week.


Cool bonanzas, when/where?
They were one of my favorite bands when I was younger.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Cool bonanzas, when/where?
> They were one of my favorite bands when I was younger.


_Were _one of your favorite bands?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> explains your signature.
> Are you french?
> Cause were country neighbours then ^^


I'm french, but I'm moving to australia soon xp


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> um... i for usual draw on my college block ._.
> Haves always the same size :lol:


Yeah over here, you can get two packs of college-ruled writing paper, but if they're different brands, they might not be the same paper size. Brands aren't always the same size.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So yeah, looks like I will be seeing Guns N' Roses this week.


Pawsome!!Don't forget to bang your head.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> sounds like youre a pretty active furry hum?^^
> 
> dafuck... lucky guy.
> Would love to see em, but for some the hell reason i made myself missing their only concert in germany since over 20 years.
> ...


Yes!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> just asking, do ever a jar breaked while doing this?


Nope, never. You only drop it a very small distance.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello Everyfur!!!


----------



## Artruya (Jan 31, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Everyfur!!!


Hi there!  I haven't talked to you in forever!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> dafuck... lucky guy.
> Would love to see em, but for some the hell reason i made myself missing their only concert in germany since over 20 years.
> Could beat myself for this still.... it seems to be my sdestiny to cry af



And that is exactly why I will be seeing them. I doubt they'll be back.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!!Don't forget to bang your head.



Ah, if only I still had hair down to my ass. And I'll be seated, but I'll rattle a few screws loose.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2017)

So, kittens had to go today. I miss the little terrors already.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 31, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hi there!  I haven't talked to you in forever!



Haha. Nice to see you again


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Unfortunately not. I had already boiled the pasta, so it would have been a waste to trash it. I ended up just eating the pasta plain with a bit of shredded cheese on top. That tomato sauce jar shall be defeated tomorrow though.


There are ways of opening a jar.

You can use your palm to open it by putting the jar on a table, push your palm hard down onto the jar, and twist in the direction of which you'll open the jar with.
^ You tried this?

~Edit~
Shit, late reply is late.


----------



## Artruya (Jan 31, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Haha. Nice to see you again


Oh, thanks!  it's nice to see you too 
How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hi there!  I haven't talked to you in forever!


Hey Artruya! It has been awhile!


----------



## Artruya (Jan 31, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Artruya! It has been awhile!


Yeah!
How have you been??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Yeah!
> How have you been??


Great! Been working a lot. How are you?


----------



## Artruya (Jan 31, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Been working a lot. How are you?


That's good to hear!
Save your days off for the warm seasons
I'm doing excellent! I've been doing just the opposite, since peak season is over at Fedex.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 31, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Oh, thanks!  it's nice to see you too
> How are you?



I'm very well. Hope you are too


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

I learned something new today, there is a website called "Cuteness.com" that revolves around animals and this Russian larger I am trying for the first time ain't to bad. It's not great, but it's not bad either. The larger is called "Baltika" by the way...


----------



## Artruya (Feb 1, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm very well. Hope you are too


Good! 
I am, thank you


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey guys!
Just arrived in Perth! Free wifi, that's wonderful!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey guys!
> Just arrived in Perth! Free wifi, that's wonderful!


Pawsome!!!! For God's sake, watch out for the Ice Bogans and Drop Bears!!!


----------



## Jarren (Feb 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey guys!
> Just arrived in Perth! Free wifi, that's wonderful!


Don't forget to check your shoes for critters before putting them on. Don't want to get bitten by a house centipede.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!!!! For God's sake, watch out for the Ice Bogans and Drop Bears!!!





Jarren said:


> Don't forget to check your shoes for critters before putting them on. Don't want to get bitten by a house centipede.


True. Death by insects and dropbears is overrated xp
EDIT: Goddammit autocorrect


----------



## Karatine (Feb 1, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Forget my ask guys Dont know what time it is in america, but at here its 3 AM and i feel like reborn.
> Just met my gf again after six months of silence for readong u wont say here.
> However, r now with her and luckier then a pig in mud or a wolf in the German forests
> 
> ...



That's really awesome 
It's nice to see that happen to you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

Howl's everybody doing tonight/today?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Forget my ask guys Dont know what time it is in america, but at here its 3 AM and i feel like reborn.
> Just met my gf again after six months of silence for readong u wont say here.
> However, r now with her and luckier then a pig in mud or a wolf in the German forests
> 
> ...


That is great man!


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl's everybody doing tonight/today?



About to go to bed, haha.

Howl's you, Okami?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Ye dont know how good even though eventually guess it since you have a love of life yourself
> If i wouldnt sit in a bus and everyones sleeping i would jump on the floor and just howl it out ;D
> Haha this holidays already paid out


Congrats Lupus! Everyone should know love like that!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

LycanTheory said:


> About to go to bed, haha.
> 
> Howl's you, Okami?


Great! Bed is calling though!


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Bed is calling though!



Sleep well, man. I'll catch up with you later.


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 1, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Ye dont know how good even though eventually guess it since you have a love of life yourself
> If i wouldnt sit in a bus and everyones sleeping i would jump on the floor and just howl it out ;D
> Haha this holidays already paid out



I'm happy for you :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

Off to Guns N' Roses, and maybe a night out on the town too. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Jarren (Feb 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl's everybody doing tonight/today?


Doing pretty well, but I had came home to an unfortunate discover. It seems my computer has died. Hopefully it won't be expensive to fix.

Apart from that, I can't really complain. What've you been up to this evening?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Off to Guns N' Roses, and maybe a night out on the town too. This is gonna be fun!


Have fun Fox!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Doing pretty well, but I had came home to an unfortunate discover. It seems my computer has died. Hopefully it won't be expensive to fix.
> 
> Apart from that, I can't really complain. What've you been up to this evening?


Nothing! On here!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nothing! On here!


He's been sitting next to his lovely wife, while we both play on the forums.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 1, 2017)

UUGH!! NOUUUU!

I was doing laundry today, I was in such a rush, my sheets didn't dry properly...they are still soaked! D:

What a terrible day today. I lost my Debit card too.

But at least this forum is awesome, and you guys 'n gals make me laugh.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> He's been sitting next to his lovely wife, while we both play on the forums.


Sorry My Love.


Sogreth said:


> UUGH!! NOUUUU!
> 
> I was doing laundry today, I was in such a rush, my sheets didn't dry properly...they are still soaked! D:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your ruff day! They can be that way sometimes. And laughter helps a lot!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry My Love.



So you two are married?

That's really cute :3


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> So you two are married?
> 
> That's really cute :3


Married almost 17yrs. 

And thx!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> UUGH!! NOUUUU!
> 
> I was doing laundry today, I was in such a rush, my sheets didn't dry properly...they are still soaked! D:
> 
> ...


Sorry your day was crappy. 

Don't know how much more your sheets still have to go, but if you put a clean dry towel in with them, they'll dry faster.  

Hopefully your night will improve. Get some sleep. And tomorrow is another day.

Edit: If you seriously lost your card & it's not stuck next to the seat of your car, you need to cancel it. Call the bank in the morning. Someone will gank your money in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Sorry your day was crappy.
> 
> Don't know how much more your sheets still have to go, but if you put a clean dry towel in with them, they'll dry faster.
> 
> Hopefully your night will improve. Get some sleep. And tomorrow is another day.



*shrug*
I'm already over it anyways lol. I'm a fairly positive person. I just like to vent.

Thanks for the concern though 



bhutrflai said:


> Edit: If you seriously lost your card & it's not stuck next to the seat of your car, you need to cancel it. Call the bank in the morning. Someone will gank your money in a heartbeat.



Oh yeah. Already done. Just sucks D: this is the first time in almost 28 years that I ever lost a bank card.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I'm back from the concert, and, I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, I'm back from the concert, and, I'm a little disappointed.



Aww why's that?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 2, 2017)

Do we have sergals on this forum?


----------



## ShadowDemon1996 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hellooooww! 

opps I didnt mean to howl. got excited. Whats up everyfur?


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Do we have sergals on this forum?


you're one.
Does that count? :^Y


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, I'm back from the concert, and, I'm a little disappointed.


Why you disappointed?


----------



## TidesofFate (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm going to start the Clone Saga in the Spider-Man comics. I've been told it's pretty bad, so it's going to be one heck of a roller coaster.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 3, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Aww why's that?





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why you disappointed?


A few reasons. The seats we got were probably the worst being as far away from the stage as possible (but you get what you pay for) but that was not the issue. There was a light tower right in front of us obstructing the center view of the stage and the light shined right in our eyes, it was blinding. I could slap the person that didn't put better thought in that, they could've even used the stadium lights to their advantage.
It took Axel at least five or six songs to get his voice in tune with everything else. I couldn't tell if the projectors on each side of the stage had a latency issue or if he was lip-syncing. I gather he was not lip-syncing because his voice wasn't consistent across all of his songs. 

Now don't get me wrong, the pyrotechnics were great, the stage presence and performance was great, the atmosphere was great, the crowd lost their shit when all the good songs were played and when the notes were on cue, BUT, when you have such high expectations for such a high calibre band it really kills the mood when they don't deliver in all the areas that matter.

So far out of all the bands I have seen I would rate AC/DC (Black Ice), Roger Waters (The Wall), and U2 (360 Tour) above GNR.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 3, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> you're one.
> Does that count? :^Y


I want more more more sergals


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2017)

*inhales*

Im back fam! :U


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *inhales*
> 
> Im back fam! :U


Who are you, sweetie?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *inhales*
> 
> Im back fam! :U


Hey ! It's been a while! How are you doing?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 4, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> A few reasons. The seats we got were probably the worst being as far away from the stage as possible (but you get what you pay for) but that was not the issue. There was a light tower right in front of us obstructing the center view of the stage and the light shined right in our eyes, it was blinding. I could slap the person that didn't put better thought in that, they could've even used the stadium lights to their advantage.
> It took Axel at least five or six songs to get his voice in tune with everything else. I couldn't tell if the projectors on each side of the stage had a latency issue or if he was lip-syncing. I gather he was not lip-syncing because his voice wasn't consistent across all of his songs.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, the pyrotechnics were great, the stage presence and performance was great, the atmosphere was great, the crowd lost their shit when all the good songs were played and when the notes were on cue, BUT, when you have such high expectations for such a high calibre band it really kills the mood when they don't deliver in all the areas that matter.
> ...



That's a bummer . Well, at least you got to see them, and actually singing, whatever the quality of the voice, usually beats lip-syncing in my opinion, by virtue of getting the real thing


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Who are you, sweetie?



Im Mabus, Im the local derp-wolf 
*proceeds to derp around* =P

Nice to meet ya!


Sarachaga said:


> Hey ! It's been a while! How are you doing?



Im exhausted but im doing pretty well xD


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im Mabus, Im the local derp-wolf
> *proceeds to derp around* =P
> 
> Nice to meet ya!
> ...


Where have you been all this time, sweetie?


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Where have you been all this time, sweetie?



( ⚆ _ ⚆ ) 
Places... 

Also sick xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello Furries!!!!AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ( ⚆ _ ⚆ )
> Places...
> 
> Also sick xD



This isn't you by any chance?


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 4, 2017)

When friends you haven't seen in forever come over for lunch.
Good shit.

Today was good.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> This isn't you by any chance?
> View attachment 16541



Mayyyyyyybe (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞




*wolf noises* :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ahhh hell, next furcon is less than two weeks away and I'm conflicted about going. Not sure how I feel about this... :/


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ahhh hell, next furcon is less than two weeks away and I'm conflicted about going. Not sure how I feel about this... :/


Weigh the pros and cons and then go anyways xp. 
Which con is it?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Weigh the pros and cons and then go anyways xp.
> Which con is it?


It's nothing big, about 50 or so people, but it's more centralized this year so there might be a better turnout.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's nothing big, about 50 or so people, but it's more centralized this year so there might be a better turnout.


I feel like smaller scale events have the potential of being more interesting than big cons.Personally I would go ☺


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I feel like smaller scale events have the potential of being more interesting than big cons.Personally I would go ☺


That's, uh, an interesting way to look at it. Suppose being smaller scale makes it easier to keep up with everything. Personally I like very large crowds, less chance of feeling socially awkward.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's, uh, an interesting way to look at it. Suppose being smaller scale makes it easier to keep up with everything. Personally I like very large crowds, less chance of feeling socially awkward.


Smaller cons also tend to be a godsend when it comes to admission prices tbh.
(not gonna lie tho, big crowds are my kinda thing. Just can't usually afford to hit up the big cons.)


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ahhh hell, next furcon is less than two weeks away and I'm conflicted about going. Not sure how I feel about this... :/



If I can survive one then you can.
Think of the hugs ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> If I can survive one then you can.
> Think of the hugs ^^


It took you a minute though. But you finally gave in to the fuzziness.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Smaller cons also tend to be a godsend when it comes to admission prices tbh.
> (not gonna lie tho, big crowds are my kinda thing. Just can't usually afford to hit up the big cons.)


That's more to do with the type of con and location than the size of it.


_Hushy said:


> If I can survive one then you can.
> Think of the hugs ^^


Already been to a furcon for three days, back in 2014. And while I enjoyed it it felt awkward not going with anyone I knew, this is where I think bigger cons are more beneficial.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> I hate the internet...


I love the internet, in a strange and awkward kind of way.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I love the internet, in a strange and awkward kind of way.


Same. It is great entertainment. Love youtube! Mindless hours watching fail videos, stand up comedy, Furry videos, list videos, old movies I haven't seen in twenty five years, and music videos I haven't seen in thirty years. And Google!!!!


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Same. It is great entertainment. Love youtube! Mindless hours watching fail videos, stand up comedy, Furry videos, list videos, old movies I haven't seen in twenty five years, and music videos I haven't seen in thirty years. And Google!!!!



And most importantly, FAF.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> And most importantly, FAF.


Yeeeeesssss!!!!!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> fuzziness.



No wonder that's all your phone knows how to say!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 6, 2017)

What even is this??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> No wonder that's all your phone knows how to say!


Yeah. I like Furries. A lot!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

stimpy said:


> What even is this??


Yeah. Saw this before. I have no idea. But I aint judging.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Saw this before. I have no idea. But I aint judging.


I aint judging either, just confused


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

stimpy said:


> I aint judging either, just confused


Yeah. I dont get the whole "puppy play" thing. But hell! Everyone has a kink or two I guess.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 7, 2017)

stimpy said:


> What even is this??



Yeah, someone that knows I'm a furry showed me the ad for this. If people like doing  it, that's fine, but I don't think I'll watch it, looks cringy...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 7, 2017)

Omg Coopertom replied to one of my comments! I feel so popufur right now. XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 7, 2017)

I want to be Fender for a day, that guy seems like a fun and upstanding gentleman.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello Furries!!! How are y'all?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2017)

>Right-click
>Loop
>Play
>Enjoy


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> >Right-click
> >Loop
> >Play
> >Enjoy



No. F-ing. Way.

I WANT ONE! OMG. That's adorable.

If I got a fox, it would probably eat my cat but...omg that's so cute.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> No. F-ing. Way.
> 
> I WANT ONE! OMG. That's adorable.
> 
> If I got a fox, it would probably eat my cat but...omg that's so cute.


We need the totally cute, innocent and adorable from time to time.





^ PET THE GOD DAMN FOX BEFORE IT EXPLODES IN FLOOF!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> No. F-ing. Way.
> 
> I WANT ONE! OMG. That's adorable.
> 
> If I got a fox, it would probably eat my cat but...omg that's so cute.


And now you know why they're so popular in the fandom.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 8, 2017)

My dad has been talking about how he's seen a fox once in a while in the same place while riding to work, in an area where there are lots of rabbits (both having a friendly meetup methinks )


----------



## katalistik (Feb 8, 2017)

Guys...how is this even possible?To have such a long name.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!!! How are y'all?!



Hi @Okami_No_Heishi !!!!

I keep thinking it's a day ahead... and it's only Wednesday u______u 
Two more days until I can then sleep in..... past 5:30am heh 

Although I have my coffee so... I think I'll survive!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> >Right-click
> >Loop
> >Play
> >Enjoy



Aaaaaaaghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO. CUTE. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> We need the totally cute, innocent and adorable from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay..... my BF wants to get one...... although they can be demanding, they're CUTE AS FUCK. aaahhhhhh!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 8, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Okay..... my BF wants to get one...... although they can be demanding, they're CUTE AS FUCK. aaahhhhhh!


If you haven't got a garden that's gonna be hard I think.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Guys...how is this even possible?To have such a long name.


I've seen longer. Much longer.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've seen longer. Much longer.


I think my full name is longer than this. Or as long xp
EDIT: it's four letter shorter , sorry x)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2017)

Warning: Long ass rant.

You know, I consider myself a fairly thick-skinned person on account of my upbringing, but admittedly even I get a little upset at times over some of the horrendous derogatory shit people spew about furries. We all know this culture has its... flaws, but when did it become such a crime to enjoy anthro themed content - at any age, whether that be for sexual or non-sexual reasons, create a character and role-play as that character?

No, this is nothing new to me, and I realize that people are afraid of what they don't understand, and some are just assholes because their upbringing was shit. But when you try to explain that there's more to the culture than the fetish aspect of it, that it's merely nothing but a hobby for many, that it raises thousands in charity every year and all the other good shit about it, all of that doesn't seem to matter because in their eyes you're still grouped in with the filth!

It's no wonder why some like to hide away in this culture as a form of escapeism, because if people like that are the best example of what humanity has to offer... I honestly don't blame them.


Oh, well, fuck em', right?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2017)

@Mr. Fox:
Yeah, people are usually judgmental a-holes. Whenever they get a 'moral edge' on you, they are gonna bother you with this. They'll look at the bad sides and forget about all the good sides.
Don't mind them. If they are like this, they are not worth your time.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Warning: Long ass rant.
> 
> You know, I consider myself a fairly thick-skinned person on account of my upbringing, but admittedly even I get a little upset at times over some of the horrendous derogatory shit people spew about furries. We all know this culture has its... flaws, but when did it become such a crime to enjoy anthro themed content - at any age, whether that be for sexual or non-sexual reasons, create a character and role-play as that character?
> 
> ...



Erm.Are you sure you don't want to be a president?You have the "DETERMINATION" that the others lack.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2017)

No thanks, that's Kage's job.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 9, 2017)

Look.People hate furries in general cause' of the NSFW stuff that they see and then blame ALL OF US saying that WE are some freaks,some weirdos that need to drink bleach.

They can't see the good part of being a Furry.Like charity.It feels sooo good when you see a furry disguised in a animal making some poor kids happy.BUT there are,of couse,furries that put ALL OF US in a bad spot.Those furries do UNFORGIVABLE things.Its like giving a child a grenade,he puts it in his mounth and he dies.

The intention matter.

  If you guys had the power to change something about this,what would you change?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 9, 2017)

Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with liking NSFW furry stuff. As long as you don't flaunt it in anyone's face. I wouldn't immediately call that being a weirdo, it's a fetish, just like any other, and there are some weird ones out there, that's for sure. And it sucks but it does seem like people and the media only tend to be interested in the negative stories about furries because people love to hate, that's why we tend to get a bad image all round.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with liking NSFW furry stuff. As long as you don't flaunt it in anyone's face. I wouldn't immediately call that being a weirdo, it's a fetish, just like any other, and there are some weird ones out there, that's for sure. And it sucks but it does seem like people and the media only tend to be interested in the negative stories about furries because people love to hate, that's why we tend to get a bad image all round.



Here,have my upvote.People tend to see only what's bad within a fandom.Like Undertale.They are going to hate us,yet I don't give a damn.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 9, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Here,have my upvote.People tend to see only what's bad within a fandom.Like Undertale.They are going to hate us,yet I don't give a damn.


It's best to stay away from the hate and just ignore them, they're like annoying kids on a plane, if you ignore them long enough they'll stop kicking your chair. They only want attention and reactions from us.
I feel like being a furry is kinda like being gay in the 70's or 80's, when it was still normal to hate gay people.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with liking NSFW furry stuff. As long as you don't flaunt it in anyone's face. I wouldn't immediately call that being a weirdo, it's a fetish, just like any other, and there are some weird ones out there, that's for sure. And it sucks but it does seem like people and the media only tend to be interested in the negative stories about furries because people love to hate, that's why we tend to get a bad image all round.


What people are into is none of my business. How it affects this culture is also none of my business. But it always seems to come back around to the same issue while ignoring everything else, and it's not really the community that's at fault.

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 9, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think my full name is longer than this. Or as long xp
> EDIT: it's four letter shorter , sorry x)



I don't think we will have a garden when we move into a house. He is saying that he will build a special area for the fox if he does end up getting one.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 9, 2017)

Yay! I got to sleep in today! It feels good to have one day where I don't have to wake up at 5 am.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Yay! I got to sleep in today! It feels good to have one day where I don't have to wake up at 5 am.


Wow nice.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Can I get some hugs?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 9, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Could someone say me why i bought some animal statues and without my actual knowledge they look pretty like okami and bhutrflai?



Its called destity.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 9, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Dropbox - IMG_20170209_192228.jpg
> Destiny or not, could you two please go off my PS4? I wont have pawsteps on her



NO!Now...hahaha!Its mine!Only mine!*laughts in old elvish*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Can I get some hugs?


*Snuggles adorable sergal*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *Snuggles adorable sergal*


*makes weird and adorable sounds*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *makes weird and adorable sounds*


Well, that was nice


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 9, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *takes pic*
> awww that pic i will frame on my wall c:


Why don't you send me a copy of that. Purely for research purposes of course...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello Furries!!!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 9, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!!!


Hi furry!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hi furry!


Hiya Jake! Howls it going?!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 9, 2017)

It growls very good, how about you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It growls very good, how about you?


Had to go get papers. It's cold out. And I am on my third Stella. Soon to be fourth.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 9, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's cold out.



Cold? Pfft. Come to Canada for a month, better yet, go to Winterpeg, I mean Winnipeg.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Cold? Pfft. Come to Canada for a month, better yet, go to Winterpeg, I mean Winnipeg.


True. I live in Georgia, and our winters have been less cold as the years go by. I just love how it's 73 degrees one day as a high, and 51 the next day. Then back into the 60s. When I was a kid in the 80s, January and February were always cold. Even down into single digits. It has only been in the single digits once or twice in the last ten years.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 9, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Could someone say me why i bought some animal statues and without my actual knowledge they look pretty like okami and bhutrflai?





LupusFamilia said:


> Dropbox - IMG_20170209_192228.jpg
> Destiny or not, could you two please go off my PS4? I wont have pawsteps on her


That's so great! And what's better is that while I am a panther, I have a wolf's tail that I wear when I cosplay & it is solid white! And Okami's cosplay tail is brown & gray! So they really do sorta look like us!

And don't worry about the ps4...We were raised to wipe our feet when we come in the house. So there should be no pawprints!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Feb 9, 2017)

Bing bong ding dong Willy silly sing a long


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!!!


Hello furry.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

How you guys are doing? How long you are a furry?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

I do not support trump


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How you guys are doing? How long you are a furry?


Doing great! I started down the Furry Road last May. Can you believe I made it 40 years without knowing what a Furry was?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

DravenDonovan said:


> Bing bong ding dong Willy silly sing a long


Hey Draven! How are you?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Doing great! I started down the Furry Road last May. Can you believe I made it 40 years without knowing what a Furry was?!


Its hard to find furries on the internet. Im active internet user and only found furries 2 months ago.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I do not support trump


Me either. Lets Make America Hate Again. What a fucking loser.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its hard to find furries on the internet. Im active internet user and only found furries 2 months ago.


No advertisements for Furries.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me either. Lets Make America Hate Again. What a fucking loser.


Still I found this vid funny. I like trump jokes. Mexico. Trump is a walking joke (please dont nuke furries).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its hard to find furries on the internet. Im active internet user and only found furries 2 months ago.


My wife had to drag me kicking and screaming into the 21st century when she bought me a smart phone less than two years ago.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife had to drag me kicking and screaming into the 21st century when she bought me a smart phone less than two years ago.


I feel you, I only got my first smartphone last week


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey Sarachaga!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Sarachaga!


Hey! Isn't it like the middle of the night in the US?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey! Isn't it like the middle of the night in the US?


It is almost 1am. We are going to bed very soon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey! Isn't it like the middle of the night in the US?


Im on here and bhutrflai is on Pinterest.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It is almost 1am. We are going to bed very soon.


Wow! Indeed that's starting to get late. Time difference is confusing tho, it's 5pm here ^^'


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Wow! Indeed that's starting to get late. Time difference is confusing tho, it's 5pm here ^^'


Jeez! Gotta love Earth!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Still I found this vid funny. I like trump jokes. Mexico. Trump is a walking joke (please dont nuke furries).


Where you from Martin?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jeez! Gotta love Earth!!


Indeed! It's truly marvelous to be able to communicate from so far away, when you think about it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Technology is great!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Indeed! It's truly marvelous to be able to communicate from so far away, when you think about it.


And to think, communicating this distance just twenty years ago would've cost you an arm and a leg!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And to think, communicating this distance just twenty years ago would've cost you an arm and a leg!!


And here we are, casually discussing as if it was nothing 
It's great, it really helps to connect with people you would have no chance of knowing otherwise.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> And here we are, casually discussing as if it was nothing
> It's great, it really helps to connect with people you would have no chance of knowing otherwise.


True. So very true!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where you from Martin?


Very crappy country called Lithuania.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 10, 2017)

M-m-morning everyone!Or...if you are from USA...a simple "hello" will have to sufifce.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I do not support trump



Why not? He's saying take care of your doggo. Do you think he'll start a take care of your doggo campaign? It'll be the best thing he'll ever do during his term.

Support Donald Trump and his Take Care of Your Doggo campaign!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

Why there are so many inactive users? I always end up talking to the same people.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

katalistik said:


> M-m-morning everyone!Or...if you are from USA...a simple "hello" will have to sufifce.


Good morning, sweetie.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Why there are so many inactive users? I always end up talking to the same people.



Some of them keep their presence hidden(yeah you can actually do that,)and it feels kinda creepy.And the others just don't have the enough time to spend on the forums.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Technology is great!


America is good because america is great.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Some of them keep their presence hidden(yeah you can actually do that,)and it feels kinda creepy.And the others just don't have the enough time to spend on the forums.


Why does it feel creepy? I can understand if people don't want to be seen online. That's just another form of privacy to me.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Why does it feel creepy? I can understand if people don't want to be seen online. That's just another form of privacy to me.



Oh.Ok...It is just my opinion.I beg pardon if I offended someone.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Oh.Ok...It is just my opinion.I beg pardon if I offended someone.


Oh, sorry, I didn't mean to come off this way.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't mean to come off this way.



No...no...I really am.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

katalistik said:


> No...no...I really am.


Don't worry, you really don't need to be


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 10, 2017)

Has anyone seen this on the news?: 



   Adorable!!!


----------



## modfox (Feb 10, 2017)

Recurve bow anyone?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

modfox said:


> Recurve bow anyone?


Can't see it on my phone >.<
Archery is something I am really interested about tho.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 10, 2017)

modfox said:


> Recurve bow anyone?



I love bows cause' they are more accurate,deadlier if you aim for the head.Thus,I used a bow and it was awesome.But I can't see the image.The first video game where I used a recurve bow was Tomb Raider.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

modfox said:


> Recurve bow anyone?


Whenever I play Skyrim, I always play a sneaky archer Khajiit. I find it the most useful way to play. And it's also very deadly. And when they get close I just switch to Dawnbreaker or Chillrend.
I liek bow, becuz bow is gud.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> sneaky archer Khajiit


That sums up my entire skyrim experience :3


----------



## katalistik (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Whenever I play Skyrim, I always play a sneaky archer Khajiit. I find it the most useful way to play. And it's also very deadly. And when they get close I just switch to Dawnbreaker or Chillrend.
> I liek bow, becuz bow is gud.



Yay Skyrim.Bethesda is luv,Bethesda is life.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Yay Skyrim.Bethesda is luv,Bethesda is life.


Waiting for the elder scrolls 6 to come out!


----------



## Sagt (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Waiting for the elder scrolls 6 to come out!


Have they released any information about making another Elder Scrolls game yet?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Waiting for the elder scrolls 6 to come out!


Soon™.I'm pleased with the legendary edition.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That sums up my entire skyrim experience :3


As it should. Gotta love the khajiit, with their cool speech and fluffy tail.


Sarachaga said:


> Waiting for the elder scrolls 6 to come out!


Same, I think they said somewhere that it's probably coming out around 2020, and that makes me even more excited. The longer the wait, the better the game will be. Elder Scrolls 6 is going to look amazing, and knowing Bethesda, the story is going to be amazing too. (Secretly hoping for it to be set in Elsweyr)


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Have they released any information about making another Elder Scrolls game yet?


I'm not sure. There was some speculation around it last year but it lead to nothing.Plenty of people were convinced it would take place in the black marsh, but then some other dude found a leak with a project name containing leaf and everyone thus thought it would take place in valenwood. Anyways no clear news about it yet.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm not sure. There was some speculation around it last year but it lead to nothing.Plenty of people were convinced it would take place in the black marsh, but then some other dude found a leak with a project name containing leaf and everyone thus thought it would take place in valenwood. Anyways no clear news about it yet.


What's to say it won't take place in two provinces? Skyrim was a big province. Valenwood and Elsweyr are both smaller provinces. I think it would be really awesome if they set the game in both Elsweyr and Valenwood. They are right next to each other too so it isn't that weird of an idea.
I kinda like speculating about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> What's to say it won't take place in two provinces? Skyrim was a big province. Valenwood and Elsweyr are both smaller provinces. I think it would be really awesome if they set the game in both Elsweyr and Valenwood. They are right next to each other too so it isn't that weird of an idea.
> I kinda like speculating about this kind of stuff.


I kinda agree. These also are the provinces I'd like to see the most.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I kinda agree. These also are the provinces I'd like to see the most.


How cool would it be if they do something completely different and set it in Akavir. Although I think that they'll finish all the provinces of Tamriel first. But you'll never know. I'm really fascinated by Akavir, we've never seen that place, and I wonder what it's like.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Draven! How are you?


I'm good lol You?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Whenever I play Skyrim, I always play a sneaky archer Khajiit. I find it the most useful way to play. And it's also very deadly. And when they get close I just switch to Dawnbreaker or Chillrend.
> I liek bow, becuz bow is gud.


I don't even use the bow as my primary weapon, and yet I still do the sneaky archer Khajiit through most of the start of the playthrough, until I get stronger lol


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 10, 2017)

Y'all be talking about Skyrim and then there's BotW HYPE! WOOT WOOT!





Don't get me wrong though I totally look forward to Bethesda working with Nintendo in the future.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Y'all be talking about Skyrim and then there's BotW HYPE! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> Don't get me wrong though I totally look forward to Bethesda working with Nintendo in the future.



Bethesda working with Nintendo would be good, it'll hopefully introduce a bunch of new people to the Elder Scrolls and Fallout series. And that's great because those games are too good for anyone not to play them. Not 100% sold on the Nintendo Switch yet though.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Bethesda working with Nintendo would be good, it'll hopefully introduce a bunch of new people to the Elder Scrolls and Fallout series. And that's great because those games are too good for anyone not to play them. Not 100% sold on the Nintendo Switch yet though.


It defenitely will...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> It defenitely will...


1. More fans = more sales
2. More sales = more funds
3. More funds = better games
4. ????
5. Profit (for us fans)


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 10, 2017)

Define "Better".




Just kidding though, you cool.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Define "Better".
> 
> Just kidding though, you cool.


Less bugs, more realistic graphics, higher overall polish... Those sort of things.
And thanks, you pretty cool too


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Less bugs, more realistic graphics, higher overall polish... Those sort of things.
> And thanks, you pretty cool too


Realistic isn't _always_ better, just look at Wind Waker, Yooka-Laylee, y'know, those games
Hmm, reminds me of VR being on the Switch.
It's the perfect console to do it with, but it just isn't powerful enough...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Realistic isn't _always_ better, just look at Wind Waker, Yooka-Laylee, y'know, those games
> Hmm, reminds me of VR being on the Switch.
> It's the perfect console to do it with, but it just isn't powerful enough...


Ah, more beautiful graphics then 
And I have faith in Bethesda


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 10, 2017)

120 FPS plz!
4K eh?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> 120 FPS plz!
> 4K eh?


120 fps: for consoles no, PC maybe
4K: in 2020? Yes, probably


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

@WolfyJake Out of curiosity, have you played daggerfall and arena?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Cant be crappuer thsn 21st centurys germany.


Dude Germany is cool .You have good beer!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> @WolfyJake Out of curiosity, have you played daggerfall and arena?


Nope, my Bethesda obsession began with Skyrim. Before then I was only really into racing games. Now I'm into pretty much all genre of games, Skyrim opened my eyes. My love for Bethesda games then spread to Oblivion and from there to Fallout 3, New Vegas and Fallout 4. Also Dishonored and Doom, but those don't really count. Bethesda is probably my no. 1 favorite game studio. Next being Naughty Dog, Bioware and Rockstar.

I still want to play Morrowind, but I'm honestly not very good with older games.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Please kill me.... that just cant be true.
> Bethesda and nintendo? Serious?
> Awesome, ma,be as next Activision designs the new PES? Or Criterion takes over battlefield...


All it means for now is that Skyrim Special Edition will be made available on the Nintendo Switch. Skyrim being available on more platforms is a good thing. As long as the next game from Bethesda isn't a Switch exclusive I see no harm from this Bethesda-Nintendo cooperation.


LupusFamilia said:


> Obsession is overdrawn but i have a kind of affinity for naughty dog too^^ I like their way of programming and kind of solitions.


Not to forget that the story, voice acting, animation and graphics are all on point in every single game they've made since the PS3 era.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I still want to play Morrowind, but I'm honestly not very good with older games.


Morrowind is a really great game. You should really play it ^^
Also, Daggerfall is free if you've got a dos emulator


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Morrowind is a great country for vacation. Almost peaceful beside the Vulcanoe '~'


Second after the shivering isles xp


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Haha or the reach of sheogorath


Yeah. I think I spent most time there than in the entire Oblivion province


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Morrowind is a really great game. You should really play it ^^
> Also, Daggerfall is free if you've got a dos emulator


Right, when someone from the Netherlands hears the word free, they cannot say no. So I'm going to download Daggerfall. I'm not much of a retro gamer so who knows what will happen.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Right, when someone from the Netherlands hears the word free, they cannot say no. So I'm going to download Daggerfall. I'm not much of a retro gamer so who knows what will happen.


It's on bethesda's official website. I would recommend doing a bit of research before playing tho, because the game is actually a bit hard to pick up if you start from scratch


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's on bethesda's official website. I would recommend doing a bit of research before playing tho, because the game is actually a bit hard to pick up if you start from scratch


Isn't that the norm for all old games though? Games from the time you actually had to read the instruction booklet to know wtf to do.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Isn't that the norm for all old games though? Games from the time you actually had to read the instruction booklet to know wtf to do.


Yeah, that's true ^^


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah, that's true ^^


Also, why does the thing under your name say cheese in French? I keep laughing and yelling it out loud when I read it.

My dad thinks I'm going insane


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Also, why does the thing under your name say cheese in French? I keep laughing and yelling it out loud when I read it.


Because that's what I am .
I'm living fully the french stereotypes xp


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Because that's what I am .
> I'm living fully the french stereotypes xp


It's just that the exclamation marks make it that much funnier. I don't know what's happening but I get a massive case of the giggles whenever I read it.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 10, 2017)

I need a distraction.

What's happening in here today? Other than talking about cheese.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I need a distraction.
> 
> What's happening in here today? Other than talking about cheese.


Well, so far it has been about cheese and Bethesda games. Not much else.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Bethesda games.



Oooooo, Bethesda! I miss playing ESO. I should get back into it.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Oooooo, Bethesda! I miss playing ESO. I should get back into it.


I have never played ESO. I don't have the money yet to buy new games.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have never played ESO. I don't have the money yet to buy new games.



I think it went on sale for like 20 bucks or something. It was around Christmas time. I bought it for my friend as a gift. Through Steam, I mean.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I think it went on sale for like 20 bucks or something. It was around Christmas time. I bought it for my friend as a gift.


Okay, I want to try it out. I've heard plenty of good things about it. When my bank account balance stops showing red numbers, I'll get it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 10, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> yeah, could be much worse I 'spose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck is that. Like shit, I'm a vegetarian but this makes my cringe


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What the fuck is that. Like shit, I'm a vegetarian but this makes my cringe


Someone out there has t'be buying it if it's on the shelves and still made


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

DravenDonovan said:


> I'm good lol You?


Doing well.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What the fuck is that. Like shit, I'm a vegetarian but this makes my cringe


Pure Joy Juice, yeah, it's pretty clear what they're trying to sell here. If I want this kind of Vegan Nut Mylk I'll just go flirt with some vegans and get it straight from the tap.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Pure Joy Juice, yeah, it's pretty clear what they're trying to sell here. If I want this kind of Vegan Nut Mylk I'll just go flirt with some vegans and get it straight from the tap.


OMG! XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello FurFriends!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello FurFriends!!


Hey Okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Okami!


Hey Sarachaga! Howls it going?!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Sarachaga! Howls it going?!


Not so well :/ I slept very little this night.
You ?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Not so well :/ I slept very little this night.
> You ?


I slept like a rock! Worked all day. Had a nap. And just finished dinner. Now I am drinking a Stella Artois.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Not so well :/ I slept very little this night.
> You ?


What kept you up? FAF? Or studying?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I slept like a rock! Worked all day. Had a nap. And just finished dinner. Now I am drinking a Stella Artois.


Cheers then


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Cheers then


Cheers!! And AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What kept you up? FAF? Or studying?


A panic attack(yep that's a weird reason to stay up :s )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> A panic attack(yep that's a weird reason to stay up :s )


No. That's not weird, bro. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> A panic attack(yep that's a weird reason to stay up :s )


Even us grey muzzles aren't immune from panic attacks. What was bugging you, if I may ask?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> A panic attack(yep that's a weird reason to stay up :s )



You should stop panicking then


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Even us grey muzzles aren't immune from panic attacks. What was bugging you, if I may ask?


Just plain anxiety you know. I was worried about everything , even really stupid stuff.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Just plain anxiety you know. I was worried about everything , even really stupid stuff.


It happens. That's one thing that never changes as you get older. You still worry, even about stupid shit.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Just plain anxiety you know. I was worried about everything , even really stupid stuff.



Should totes drink chamomile tea


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Should totes drink chamomile tea


Yeah that's what I usually do. I just don't have any around atm.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah that's what I usually do. I just don't have any around atm.


Don't have any what around?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't have any what around?


Chamomille tea, or any herbal stuff for that matter(like Valerian or stuff like that).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Ah. Someone I have blocked must be here. Sorry. Tea!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ah. Someone I have blocked must be here. Sorry. Tea!


Anyways, to get back on the topic of beer. How is Stella Artois?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Anyways, to get back on the topic of beer. How is Stella Artois?


It's great!!!!Belgians make great beer. So do Mexicans!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Do that counts only for you?
> Cause that panther (you) is actually walking on my flatscreen, so there would pawprints dont bother anyway


Oops. Sorry. I tried to get all the dust off my paws.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's great!!!!Belgians make great beer. So do Mexicans!


Yep, I do agree on this. Best Belgian beer is Chimay in my opinion.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Oops. Sorry. I tried to get all the dust off my paws.


Cat paws!!!!Are!!!!Pawsome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yep, I do agree on this. Best Belgian beer is Chimay in my opinion.


I can't stand American beer anymore. Makes me piss too much.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can't stand American beer anymore. Makes me piss too much.


Plus it tastes like water xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Plus it tastes like water xp


I can drink six Stella, or Heineken, or Blue Moon, or Corona, and not have to pee. If I drink a Bud Light or Coors, I will have to pee three or four time per beer. That sucks!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can drink six Stella, or Heineken, or Blue Moon, or Corona, and not have to pee. If I drink a Bud Light or Coors, I will have to pee three or four time per beer. That sucks!!


Yeah that's understandable since it's basically sparkling water xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Im about to watch Zootopia soon! Trying to talk bhutrflai into it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im about to watch Zootopia soon! Trying to talk bhutrflai into it.


He's way too excited about watching it...


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> He's way too excited about watching it...


Understandable.
Funnily enough, that's the only film I have with me here xp


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Understandable.
> Funnily enough, that's the only film I have with me here xp


Maybe you can watch your copy there while he watches it here, & that way he'll have someone to watch it with. Haha!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Maybe you can watch your copy there while he watches it here, & that way he'll have someone to watch it with. Haha!


Omg! You are such a comedian, My Love!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 10, 2017)

I have never played Skyrim. Or any Elder Scrolls game. Or any Bethesda game besides like an hour of Fallout 3.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Maybe you can watch your copy there while he watches it here, & that way he'll have someone to watch it with. Haha!


Could do. If there's enough people with access to the movie, we could even do a group watch (if that makes sense xp )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Maybe you can watch your copy there while he watches it here, & that way he'll have someone to watch it with. Haha!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


The middle 2 are how I usually look at you.


Especially when you start using puns!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Could do. If there's enough people with access to the movie, we could even do a group watch (if that makes sense xp )


Me and bhutrflai haven't seen it yet.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai haven't seen it yet.


Which is why he is way too excited to see it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> The middle 2 are how I usually look at you.
> 
> 
> Especially when you start using puns!


My fangtastic puns are furnominal!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Which is why he is way too excited to see it.


She worries about my Furriness sometimes..........ok, ALL the time!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My fangtastic puns are furnominal!!!!


Ok. I really just threw up in my mouth!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok. I really just threw up in my mouth!


Fur real?!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Fur real?!


Pun overload xp


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Fur real?!


Keep talking, funny man. We'll see who has the last laugh..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Keep talking, funny man. We'll see who has the last laugh..


I Love You!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You!!!


I Love You, Funny Man!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I Love You, Funny Man!!


I Love You Silly!
WELL NOW!!! Guess I replied too much. I now have the evil reply restriction bullshit again!*makes sad, angry face*


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 10, 2017)

You two should watch Zootopia. It's really cute! I watch it on Netflix every once and awhile.

Plus Jason Bateman voices one of the characters, and he is cute too :3


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> WELL NOW!!! Guess I replied too much. I now have the evil reply restriction bullshit again!*makes sad, angry face*



Oh? Maybe we should all make puns to make Okami go crazy since he can't reply!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You two should watch Zootopia. It's really cute! I watch it on Netflix every once and awhile.
> 
> Plus Jason Bateman voices one of the characters, and he is cute too :3


The movie was out before we found out about furries. But we just never got around to watching it. Now, it's become this overblown thing that's been built up & I'm just delaying it as long as possible.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Oh? Maybe we should all make puns to make Okami go crazy since he can't reply!


Watch! I am gonna reply this one time and get em back. 
You are so funny, Sogreth!! That may have been the shortest reply  restriction I have had since being on FAF.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Oh? Maybe we should all make puns to make Okami go crazy since he can't reply!


This is the only one you'll get out of me...

This idea will make him furrious!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> The movie was out before we found out about furries. But we just never got around to watching it. Now, it's become this overblown thing that's been built up & I'm just delaying it as long as possible.


Can't delay the inevitable, My Love!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Can't delay the inevitable, My Love!


Watch me!


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Feb 10, 2017)

Good


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 10, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I have never played Skyrim. Or any Elder Scrolls game. Or any Bethesda game besides like an hour of Fallout 3.



You're not missing too much honestly. They have their own charm, but it wears off pretty quick


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You're not missing too much honestly. They have their own charm, but it wears off pretty quick



Them Skyrim argonians but.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 11, 2017)

Heyyy, it's my 18th birthday tonight, and I chose to go here first thing. How... fun.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Heyyy, it's my 18th birthday tonight, and I chose to go here first thing. How... fun.


Happy birthday


----------



## Karatine (Feb 11, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Happy birthday


Thanks, Sarachaga  I thought there was supposed to be more explosions. Eh... I'm just really tired, but not tired enough for bed.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2017)

So, yeah, it's nice to finally get my craptop back up and running after sitting across the room in pieces taunting me to fix it. It would be perfect if it weren't for the trackpad stopping it from booting.

What the fuck???


----------



## katalistik (Feb 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Heyyy, it's my 18th birthday tonight, and I chose to go here first thing. How... fun.



Happy birthday sir.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So, yeah, it's nice to finally get my craptop back up and running after sitting across the room in pieces taunting me to fix it. It would be perfect if it weren't for the trackpad stopping it from booting.
> 
> What the fuck???



CPU?GPU?OS?Maybe it is not that crappy after all...


----------



## Saylor (Feb 11, 2017)

I want biscuits and gravy right now.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Heyyy, it's my 18th birthday tonight, and I chose to go here first thing. How... fun.



Your real birthday is 21. And it's eh. Bars suck. But I'm anti-social so what the fuck do I know?


----------



## Sagt (Feb 11, 2017)

I saw snow for the first time yesterday. It wasn't as interesting as I thought it would be.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 11, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Pretty hope ur wrong, have fallout 4 on my plan soon ._.
> 
> ....ok and now my final ask.
> What the hell rode me to again warch every the hell single new message in here?
> ...


Fallout 4 is pretty bad compared to the other games. If you're fine with CoD-style fighting and

"ANOTHER SETTLEMENT NEEDS YOU TO CLEAR OUT THE 500TH GHOUL FAMILY FROM A CAVE 500KM AWAY"

Then power to you



Lcs said:


> I saw snow for the first time yesterday. It wasn't as interesting as I thought it would be.



There was around 40cm of snow falling here alongside freezing rain. It was a nice night


----------



## Sagt (Feb 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> There was around 40cm of snow falling here alongside freezing rain. It was a nice night


It was pretty mild where I'm at; the snow didn't even settle. It has started snowing again just now though, so hopefully it's a bit more exciting this time.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Pretty hope ur wrong, have fallout 4 on my plan soon ._.



As a person who owns Fallout 4, I can say that for sure that the 'This settlement needs your help' thing does wear pretty thin. But some people like repetitive quests like that, that's why they're there, they're optional and don't have a time limit. You can just do them when you're close by and need a quick cap, or feel like killing some more stuff. That's the beauty of it. And  the rest of the game is really good to be honest. Good character customization, massive skill tree, no level cap, in depth weapon and armor modifications, good story, mod support and the time period, fantasy setting and the music that goes with it are all a really nice change from most other games. It's definitely a game to recommend, and it's really fun to play.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> As a person who owns Fallout 4, I can say that for sure that the 'This settlement needs your help' thing does wear pretty thin. But some people like repetitive quests like that, that's why they're there, they're optional and don't have a time limit. You can just do them when you're close by and need a quick cap, or feel like killing some more stuff. That's the beauty of it. And  the rest of the game is really good to be honest. Good character customization, massive skill tree, no level cap, in depth weapon and armor modifications, good story, mod support and the time period, fantasy setting and the music that goes with it are all a really nice change from most other games. It's definitely a game to recommend, and it's really fun to play.









I enjoyed Fo4.Piper was my first love.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I enjoyed Fo4.Piper was my first love.


Ah, my first girlfriend was MacCready


----------



## katalistik (Feb 11, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> By the way @katalistik
> You still standing on my PS >:c



It can't be helped.You can try to move me but I'll bite ya.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Interesting, i dont know shit bout Fo 4 yet, but i laughed hard from this xD
> MAybe cause i also know the movie the pics are out from.


He'll bug you about an endangered settlement any chance he gets. He's also romanceable 
Not sure if important, but in Fallout 4 there's very basic romance, but you can pretty much romance all main characters, almost none of them will care whether you are male or female.
soo... gay relationships galore


----------



## katalistik (Feb 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> He'll bug you about an endangered settlement any chance he gets. He's also romanceable
> Not sure if important, but in Fallout 4 there's very basic romance, but you can pretty much romance all main characters, almost none of them will care whether you are male or female.
> soo... gay relationships galore



Dogmeat?Neah.It is bestiality at its finest.Codsworth/Curie...mecha love.Danse would be a great choice if you love strong people.Strong...I'd better play Resident Evil:Biohazard.He scares me cuz he's a mutant ya know.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

Hah, I bet there's a dogmeat romance mod out there. And trying to romance Strong is just fun


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 11, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Dogmeat?Neah.It is bestiality at its finest.Codsworth/Curie...mecha love.Danse would be a great choice if you love strong people.Strong...I'd better play Resident Evil:Biohazard.He scares me cuz he's a mutant ya know.


Dogmeat?? Are you sure?? I played this game but cant remember this.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hah, I bet there's a dogmeat romance mod out there. And trying to romance Strong is just fun


Haha  This game is great.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dogmeat?? Are you sure?? I played this game but cant remember this.



He's that silly german shepard dog that appears after the prologue at Red Rocket.He will be your companion till you decide to take someone else with ya but he can be summoned back.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

katalistik said:


> He's that silly german shepard dog that appears after the prologue at Red Rocket.He will be your companion till you decide to take someone else with ya but he can be summoned back.


Ah, he meant the romancing part.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 11, 2017)

katalistik said:


> He's that silly german shepard dog that appears after the prologue at Red Rocket.He will be your companion till you decide to take someone else with ya but he can be summoned back.


Well I know that. Im have enough memory to remember this xd


----------



## katalistik (Feb 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Ah, he meant the romancing part.



Oh.Oh.Silly me.
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 11, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> do you drew this pp yourself?^^


Hihihi. No


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hihihi. No


I like it


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I like it


I like it too, its veryyyyyy nice to look at


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I like it too, its veryyyyyy nice to look at


It looks adorable to me. Although I prefer them a bit flatter than that, and a bit more masculine


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It looks adorable to me. Although I prefer them a bit flatter than that, and a bit more masculine


Moobs.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

Iriastar said:


> Moobs.


love me some moobs


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Phew, one skilled artist les to howl after in order of finding sense why i only draw crap._.
> 20 other left but who cares...
> Anyways, its late and im pretty tired. Goodnight furs!


Sleep well, fellow fur.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 12, 2017)

Howdy


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Howdy


You are having a good day?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You are having a good day?


So far, yeah!


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

Whatcha doing folks?How are you doing?How was your day so far?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Heyyy, it's my 18th birthday tonight, and I chose to go here first thing. How... fun.


Happy late Birthday!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Whatcha doing folks?How are you doing?How was your day so far?


Doing good. A bit hungover. Ate too much last night, too. But now enjoying a day off. I hope.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

Hiyah Furries!!!!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Whatcha doing folks?How are you doing?How was your day so far?


I have done nothing productive whatsoever.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have done nothing productive whatsoever.


It's Sunday. You shouldn't have to be productive today!


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

It is night here in Mordor.Tommorow I have school.And I don't know why but I really wanna go to school.Maybe its because I'm such a nerd.


WolfyJake said:


> I have done nothing productive whatsoever.



Take a break.You deserve it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> It is night here in Mordor.Tommorow I have school.And I don't know why but I really wanna go to school.Maybe its because I'm such a nerd.
> 
> 
> Take a break.You deserve it.


Wanting to go to school is not a bad thing. Neither is being a nerd. Nerds end up signing paychecks.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wanting to go to school is not a bad thing. Neither is being a nerd. Nerds end up signing paychecks.


Yeah! Don't become like me, a college dropout with a humongazoid debt.
If I were a nerd, I wouldn't have to deal with this kinda crap.
Nerds are awesome!


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wanting to go to school is not a bad thing. Neither is being a nerd. Nerds end up signing paychecks.



I will take this as a advice.And you really nailed it.I study at the colleague of economics and administration. Who knows, maybe I will be a superst- ahem.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I will take this as a advice.And you really nailed it.I study at the colleague of economics and administration. Who knows, maybe I will be a superst- ahem.


Lol.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yeah! Don't become like me, a college dropout with a humongazoid debt.
> If I were a nerd, I wouldn't have to deal with this kinda crap.
> Nerds are awesome!



And I was scared when my mother yelled at me a few days ago to let the bloody book and go do some parkour,basketball.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

Please rub my sergal belly.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

I love it! I heard just the opening music for "Safety Dance" on the thread "What are you listening to" and now I can't get it out of my head!!!!!!Arghhhh!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please rub my sergal belly.


No.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No.


Why not you dont like cute sergals, sweetie?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> And I was scared when my mother yelled at me a few days ago to let the bloody book and go do some parkour,basketball.


Keep up with your studies. I tell my kids that working hard to earn a living, like me the plumber or bhutrflai the massage therapist, is not easy. It's tough on us. I never went to college. I can think of a dozen things I would like to do as a career,  that I can't do, because I don't have a degree. Even Game Wardens have to go to college.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Why not you dont like cute sergals, sweetie?


Because we would both be mauled to death by a very angry bhutrflai(my wife and soulmate)!Who happens to be a very large cat with very sharp claws and teeth!!!No rubbing for me, thanks! The only belly rubs I give are for her belly only!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because we would both be mauled to death by a very angry bhutrflai(my wife and soulmate)!Who happens to be a very large cat with very sharp claws and teeth!!!


Ohh that is not good. Dont tauch sergals


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please rub my sergal belly.



*rubs the belly*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

Please have good degree, college is important, knowledge is important.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> *rubs the belly*


Thank you


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please rub my sergal belly.


I volunteer! I'll rub your sergal belly! *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub*
Now hug meeeee


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

Y'all go have a good furpile, I am gonna watch a movie!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I volunteer! I'll rub your sergal belly! *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub* *rub*
> Now hug meeeee


*hugs* and then Genie flys out of belly.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

Joining in is heavily suggested.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Y'all go have a good furpile, I am gonna watch a movie!



What film are you going to watch sir?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

Please watch some good fim. Dont watch trash.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love it! I heard just the opening music for "Safety Dance" on the thread "What are you listening to" and now I can't get it out of my head!!!!!!Arghhhh!!!!



Best song ever rofl


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please watch some good fim. Dont watch trash.



Too late.He's gone.        ._.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 12, 2017)

:V bork bork


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

Are you a dog?


----------



## ariamis (Feb 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you a dog?


I IDENTIFY AS AN ATTACK HELICOPTER. THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 12, 2017)

So you love tyrone?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :V bork bork



*bork INTENSIFIES*


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

ariamis said:


> I IDENTIFY AS AN ATTACK HELICOPTER. THANK YOU VERY MUCH.



*TRIGGERED*You just assumed my gender.Jk I am an apache helicopter.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love it! I heard just the opening music for "Safety Dance" on the thread "What are you listening to" and now I can't get it out of my head!!!!!!Arghhhh!!!!


You're welcome XD


Sogreth said:


> Best song ever rofl
> 
> View attachment 16757


The video is just all kinds of wtf and 80's cringe.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Best song ever rofl
> 
> View attachment 16757








I found an even better song xD


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 12, 2017)

This song is stuck in my head right now...and I don't know why!

I wasn't even thinking about anything related to it! Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> What film are you going to watch sir?


I watched the Arrival. Pretty good, imo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello Furries!! How is everyone?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!! How is everyone?



I'm alright! Just tired from work all day. Woke up at 5am all weekend haha


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

Saylor said:


> I'm alright! Just tired from work all day. Woke up at 5am all weekend haha


I can relate. 5am is usually my time to get up 5 to 6 days a week.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can relate. 5am is usually my time to get up 5 to 6 days a week.



The rest of the week I just woke up at 6 am. I miss sleeping in until noon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)

Saylor said:


> The rest of the week I just woke up at 6 am. I miss sleeping in until noon


Me too. Adulting is tough sometimes.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 12, 2017)

*_groans*_
The Switch launch feels like it's taking forEVER to come...


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!! How is everyone?


I'm gonna lose my mind if the Switch don't get here soon,
But yeah, I'm alright...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 13, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!! How is everyone?[/QUOTE


Well not very good after encounter with gay zoophile (and even from same city as me) on this forum. That shit is disgusting. I had pretty long chat with him to see how disgusting he is(which I regret).


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 13, 2017)

Please cleanse my soul.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please cleanse my soul.


Look at pictures of kittens. That's like eye bleach, it'll wash away everything you've seen.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 13, 2017)

What kind of bait is this?






"Power Rangers movie-2017"

March 24, 2017
I need bleach for my eyes.Clorox if it's possible.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Feb 13, 2017)

OK here's a question can you refur a head or partial once it's furred ?


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please cleanse my soul.


Try lookin up "Eye Bleach" on Reddit,
it great...


----------



## Mabus (Feb 13, 2017)

Valentines is gonna suck again! =D

*noms a few chocolates in solitude*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 14, 2017)

I was considering going to go see Fifty Shades Of Mom Porn earlier but I'm not this desperate. I saw the first one tho, so I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Valentines is gonna suck again! =D
> 
> *noms a few chocolates in solitude*


Here, have my chocolate :3
*gives chocolate*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Try lookin up "Eye Bleach" on Reddit,
> it great...


Maybe pharmacy has some.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm having the best valentines day of my life. Off work early, sitting on the couch alone watching John Wick with popcorn! Haha, who needs a boyfriend when you've got movies and videogames?
I'm so lonely


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Im in front of cumputer watching "How CPUs Are Made As Fast As Possible". Best valentine day ever, who needs girlfriend when you've got youtube and PC?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm having the best valentines day of my life. Off work early, sitting on the couch alone watching John Wick with popcorn! Haha, who needs a boyfriend when you've got movies and videogames?
> I'm so lonely



I feel ya.But I pretend that Valentine's Day never existed in the first place.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im in front of cumputer watching "How CPUs Are Made As Fast As Possible". Best valentine day ever, who needs girlfriend when you've got youtube and PC?



Are you sure about that?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Btw what is valentine's day???? Plz explain As Fast As Possible


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Are you sure about that?


Im pretty sure but are you sure?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I feel ya.But I pretend that Valentine's Day never existed in the first place.


To bad you get smothered with it everywhere you go.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Are you sure about that?


BTW, who needs girlfriend these days? That shit is useless.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> BTW, who needs girlfriend these days? That shit is useless.


Agreed. All you really need is yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2017)

Thinking about cancelling my Netflix subscription. It's a little depressing that so many countries outside of the U.S are getting a stripped down version yet you're still paying full price. It's ridiculous. So much so that the content the U.S service provides never gets aired on international Neflix providers or ends up on TV first. We don't even have Zootopia, Finding Dory, or most of Marvels or DCs content, just to name a few.

Suppose what I'm trying to say is, fuck Hollywood...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thinking about cancelling my Netflix subscription. It's a little depressing that so many countries outside of the U.S are getting a stripped down version yet you're still paying full price. It's ridiculous. So much so that the content the U.S service provides never gets aired on international Neflix providers or ends up on TV first. We don't even have Zootopia, Finding Dory, or most of Marvels or DCs content, just to name a few.
> 
> Suppose what I'm trying to say is, fuck Hollywood...


Netflix is overrated.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thinking about cancelling my Netflix subscription. It's a little depressing that so many countries outside of the U.S are getting a stripped down version yet you're still paying full price. It's ridiculous. So much so that the content the U.S service provides never gets aired on international Neflix providers or ends up on TV first. We don't even have Zootopia, Finding Dory, or most of Marvels or DCs content, just to name a few.
> 
> Suppose what I'm trying to say is, fuck Hollywood...


What is netflix??


----------



## katalistik (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What is netflix??



American company that shares movies and other overrated crap.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Netflix is overrated.


If it weren't for rigging the awards they wouldn't be as popular as they are now.


Martin2W said:


> What is netflix??


LMGTFY


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> American company that shares movies and other overrated crap.


Like new movie?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Like new movie?



Not really...new. It shares tv shows and other things.You can have a trial month if I remember well.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Not really...new. It shares tv shows and other things.You can have a trial month if I remember well.


Huh crap


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thinking about cancelling my Netflix subscription. It's a little depressing that so many countries outside of the U.S are getting a stripped down version yet you're still paying full price. It's ridiculous. So much so that the content the U.S service provides never gets aired on international Neflix providers or ends up on TV first. We don't even have Zootopia, Finding Dory, or most of Marvels or DCs content, just to name a few.
> 
> Suppose what I'm trying to say is, fuck Hollywood...



U.S. Netflix isn't even all that. If it's not mega-popular or made after 2010, then tough luck finding it. I can't even tell you how many times I've seen "not available to stream".

Look up Kodi. It's free and it has all the shows and movies you could ever ask for.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> U.S. Netflix isn't even all that. If it's not mega-popular or made after 2010, then tough luck finding it. I can't even tell you how many times I've seen "not available to stream".
> 
> Look up Kodi. It's free and it has all the shows and movies you could ever ask for.


Just watched a 30 minute video about it and it looks pretty good. My only gripe is how legal is it?


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

Where's a good place to watch anime pls thx


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Ah thanks, thats the reason why im sitting here with my 4th Nutella bread.


I just have a jar of nutella on my lap and a spoon...


----------



## Mabus (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I just have a jar of nutella on my lap and a spoon...



*gives some of the chocolates* ^^

Here ya go


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *puts his knife in the jar*
> You dont mind, huh?
> *makes the 5th slice*


I don't mind, I've got like 3 more jars in storage.


Mabus said:


> *gives some of the chocolates* ^^
> 
> Here ya go


*noms chocolates*
Thank you!


----------



## Mabus (Feb 14, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *sits here and thinking if thats addiction or just lonelyness to stick before that screen and wait until someone responses*
> .... Ya know what? I browsing FA now ._.
> 
> Man lucky guy/gal >:c
> Only have 1 jar left and its half empty ;-;



*also hands chocolates*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *sits here and thinking if thats addiction or just lonelyness to stick before that screen and wait until someone responses*
> .... Ya know what? I browsing FA now ._.
> 
> Man lucky guy/gal >:c
> Only have 1 jar left and its half empty ;-;


Technically they're not mine. They're my dad's. But my brother and I are the only ones who eat that heavenly brown goop.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm having the best valentines day of my life. Off work early, sitting on the couch alone watching John Wick with popcorn! Haha, who needs a boyfriend when you've got movies and videogames?
> I'm so lonely



*pats back*


----------



## Saylor (Feb 14, 2017)

I continue to surprise myself with my musical talent. I successfully learned David Bowie's song Moonage Daydream on guitar from simply dreaming about playing it while singing along. I watched them play it live on YouTube and I am 100% right with all the notes.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 14, 2017)

Saylor said:


> I continue to surprise myself with my musical talent. I successfully learned David Bowie's song Moonage Daydream on guitar from simply dreaming about playing it while singing along. I watched them play it live on YouTube and I am 100% right with all the notes.



Good job!!! ^<^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi, I'm Mr Fox and I have something to say: Foxes rule and all other species drool!

This message brought to you and sponsored by the Presidential Vulpes Vulpes Administration.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> all other species drool



no u


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

Howdy guys.Whatcha doing?


----------



## Mabus (Feb 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Howdy guys.Whatcha doing?



Howdy 

Cant sleep, and moping over a lame holiday.
Otherwise im great! How're you?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Howdy
> 
> Cant sleep, and moping over a lame holiday.
> Otherwise im great! How're you?



I'm at school now I have to make a presentation in Word lmao.My teacher really wants to give me that 10.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2017)

Still trying to manage this night schedule thing.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Still trying to manage this night schedule thing.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Still trying to manage this night schedule thing.


Graveyard shift sucks xP


----------



## Mabus (Feb 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I'm at school now I have to make a presentation in Word lmao.My teacher really wants to give me that 10.



Im sure you'll do fine =D


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Graveyard shift sucks xP


It seems worse when you're at school. I'm not sure if I like day student or night student. Or just being a student in general.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It seems worse when you're at school. I'm not sure if I like day student or night student. Or just being a student in general.



Eh, either way it sucks xD
Classroom is not the place you go for fun


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

Another reason why people hate us.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Eh, either way it sucks xD
> Classroom is not the place you go for fun


I feel the worst part is the further separation between me and my fiance. Being halfway across the country from her was hard enough. Now we only have the weekends for each other.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I feel the worst part is the further separation between me and my fiance. Being halfway across the country from her was hard enough. Now we only have the weekends for each other.



Aww man xD
That totally sucks


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aww man xD
> That totally sucks


Thankfully, this course has about a month and a half left. And the next one will at least be during the day again.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 15, 2017)

Odd observation, I seem to spell, phrase, and read better when drunk... interesting...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Odd observation, I seem to spell, phrase, and read better when drunk... interesting...


And at the same time, all possible responses I could've had for this statement jumped through my window. 
You served well responses. Whatever you were.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And at the same time, all possible responses I could've had for this statement jumped through my window.
> You served well responses. Whatever you were.



LMAO XD


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2017)

At this rate, I will sleep until noon. For the eighth week in a row.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hi, I'm Mr Fox and I have something to say: Foxes rule and all other species drool!
> 
> This message brought to you and sponsored by the Presidential Vulpes Vulpes Administration.





Spoiler: What's this?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello, everyone! Im open for questions if you want ask anything.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Im adult to be clear.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello, everyone! Im open for questions if you want ask anything.


What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> What is the meaning of life?


Well true meaning of life is to test your soul before entering eden. It is a test from god.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well true meaning of life is to test your soul before entering eden. It is a test from god.


Hmm, and what if you don't believe in god?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hmm, and what if you don't believe in god?


Well you go to hell.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well you go to hell.


But do you go to hell if you don't believe in hell?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> What is the meaning of life?



42


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Saylor said:


> 42


But that is the answer to life, the universe and everything.
Soo is the answer to life 42 divided by 3?
So then, would the answer to just life be 14?
So many questions... So few answers...


----------



## Saylor (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> But that is the answer to life, the universe and everything.
> Soo is the answer to life 42 divided by 3?
> So then, would the answer to just life be 14?
> So many questions... So few answers...



I don't know. If a tree falls in the forest and there's nobody there to hear it, does it make a noise?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Saylor said:


> I don't know. If a tree falls in the forest and there's nobody there to hear it, does it make a noise?


Who even knows at this point. It is a strange world we live in.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

Guys I have a bloody question to ask.Are werewolves anthro?I have a debate with a friend on Reddit.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> But do you go to hell if you don't believe in hell?


Actually you will, but if you pray gay away, maybe not.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> What sergal kind you are now?


Im eastern sergal, I hope this helps.


LupusFamilia said:


> Due to a book i read in the past you will be sent to earth back as long as you not done anything good ^^


That is correct but you will be sent back as spirit. Spirit that will wander in earth without any reason, hoping to see light.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Guys I have a bloody question to ask.Are werewolves anthro?I have a debate with a friend on Reddit.



It would probably be more accurate, from a linguistic perspective, to describe them as 'zoomorphic', since they are people who manifest as animals, rather than animals which possess human traits.



Martin2W said:


> Well true meaning of life is to test your soul before entering eden. It is a test from god.



If there is an all knowing god, then why bother with a test at all? They will already know the outcome. 

We then have to ask ourselves, what kind of evil god would create people in order to send them to be tortured in hell for failing to worship him? S: 

So I don't think this is a sensible explanation of life's meaning. It's possible, if not probable, that life doesn't have a meaning any more than weather or coronal mass ejections have profound underlying meaning. So what value we see in life is up to us, I guess.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Im likeable or not?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im likeable or not?



Pretty much likeable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im likeable or not?



Of course you are likeable. 

Anybody who doesn't like sergals gets mysteriously replaced with a skeleton. :3


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 15, 2017)

Saylor said:


> I don't know. If a tree falls in the forest and there's nobody there to hear it, does it make a noise?



Yes.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Yes.


YES, this is scientific proof!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


>


Rubic cube one is better, sweetie. But not bad


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Rubic cube one is better, sweetie. But not bad


Pff, at least I tried XD


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Pff, at least I tried XD


Well I can give you credits for trying.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

Guys? How did you deal with pimples especially on face/forehead?I mean...they are annoying.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Guys? How did you deal with pimples especially on face/forehead?I mean...they are annoying.


I popped them when they turned white...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Guys? How did you deal with pimples especially on face/forehead?I mean...they are annoying.


Looks like you are having same problem as me. Just dont touch them if you pop them you will make it worse.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Guys? How did you deal with pimples especially on face/forehead?I mean...they are annoying.



You could try looking into some face creams, if it bothers you that much. But it will normally just clear up when you get older. I know it's annoying to deal with now.

One of the things I did to cut down on getting pimples was DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE. Even if you think your hands are clean, just don't. Like for example leaning on your hand at a desk/table.



WolfyJake said:


> I popped them when they turned white...



Doing that could actually cause scarring. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I popped them when they turned white...



But it hurts like hell.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Looks like you are having same problem as me. Just dont touch them if you pop them you will make it worse.





Sogreth said:


> You could try looking into some face creams, if it bothers you that much. But it will normally just clear up when you get older. I know it's annoying to deal with now.
> 
> One of the things I did to cut down on getting pimples was DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE. Even if you think your hands are clean, just don't. Like for example leaning on your hand at a desk/table.
> 
> ...



Yeah.I don't have much of a choice.I'll try to ignore it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Guys? How did you deal with pimples especially on face/forehead?I mean...they are annoying.


Razor
Clean out all the shit
Rinse properly
^ Repeat until your hormones are more balanced and won't have to deal with many pimples anymore.

Did that when I were a kid, and my skin's pretty darn healthy, but each to their own.

Another way is to pop them properly by using the front of a pen. Take it off, and use it to pop them bastards.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You could try looking into some face creams, if it bothers you that much. But it will normally just clear up when you get older. I know it's annoying to deal with now.
> 
> One of the things I did to cut down on getting pimples was DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE. Even if you think your hands are clean, just don't. Like for example leaning on your hand at a desk/table.
> 
> ...


I never had any issues with scarring. I used to pop them, then disinfect with alcohol or aftershave, no infections, no scars and pimples gone. But that was for me, not sure about other people.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Guys? How did you deal with pimples especially on face/forehead?I mean...they are annoying.



My acne was serious enough that I had to go through the Accutane treatment. Basically it super dries out your skin so pimples really can't form. I have had minor flare ups typically for a day when I shave, but other than that my acne has all but disappeared.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok I have really serious problem. My face skin is extremely oily, and it gets oily after 30 min after washing face. Any ways to fix it? I was at dermatologist but not effective.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok I have really serious problem. My face skin is extremely oily, and it gets oily after 30 min after washing face. Any ways to fix it? I was at dermatologist but not effective.



Mine still gets oily after awhile even now that I don't have much acne. Try to wash it regularly if you can, my dermatologist recommended me to wash it at least 3 times per day. Back when I was in school, that was typically when I wake up, after school, and just before bedtime. Helped out some but what really helped me was the medicine. She started me out on some creams in combination with pills, but none of them worked quite as well as the Accutane did. Only downside like I said is the dryness and how expensive it is.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Mine still gets oily after awhile even now that I don't have much acne. Try to wash it regularly if you can, my dermatologist recommended me to wash it at least 3 times per day. Back when I was in school, that was typically when I wake up, after school, and just before bedtime. Helped out some but what really helped me was the medicine. She started me out on some creams in combination with pills, but none of them worked quite as well as the Accutane did. Only downside like I said is the dryness and how expensive it is.


I wash it 3 times a day with soup. Accutane ok I will try


----------



## MT45 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I wash it 3 times a day with soup



Hmmm. Have you ever tried using a cleanser other than soap when washing? I used some Clean & Clear deep cleanser and that helped me in between cream use. Another option is the hydrating cleansers they sell at dermatology clinics, but those also can be expensive.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I wash it 3 times a day with soup. Accutane ok I will try



The stuff I use is Bioderma, 2 separate things, one is a daily cream I use on my face, other is a deep cleaner with those little beads that I use once every week or so. The crap was damn expensive though, but it works well with keeping my face not as oily, and helps with my blackhead problem.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Hmmm. Have you ever tried using a cleanser other than soap when washing? I used some Clean & Clear deep cleanser and that helped me in between cream use. Another option is the hydrating cleansers they sell at dermatology clinics, but those also can be expensive.


Yes I used to use cleansers even clean and clear but no effect, never tried hydrating one. Will try soon.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I used to use cleansers even clean and clear but no effect, never tried hydrating one. Will try soon.



Anything is worth a shot. Diet also plays a part in complexion, usually foods higher and fat don't help out with acne. At least that's what my dermatologist told me.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> The stuff I use is Bioderma, 2 separate things, one is a daily cream I use on my face, other is a deep cleaner with those little beads that I use once every week or so. The crap was damn expensive though, but it works well with keeping my face not as oily, and helps with my blackhead problem.


Ok bioderma cleaner, there should be one in my local pharmacy.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 15, 2017)

Also, one thing you have to remember about Accutane, it is really expensive. Having a good insurance plan helped me out. There are also quite a lot of side effects that affect some people more than others. It's a pretty serious medicine that is typically a last-resort option for people who just can't get rid of it.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Also, one thing you have to remember about Accutane, it is really expensive. Having a good insurance plan helped me out. There are also quite a lot of side effects that affect some people more than others. It's a pretty serious medicine that is typically a last-resort option for people who just can't get rid of it.


Will wait 5 years if nothing helps I will risk everything.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Will wait 5 years if nothing helps I will risk everything.



Most offices won't offer the program right away until you try a less risky treatment first. My run of Accutane only took 6 months and after the first month I hardly had any on my face. It took a little bit longer to get my chest/back sorted out.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Dry lips and mouth, minor swelling of the eyelids or lips, crusty skin, nosebleeds, upset stomach, or thinning of hair may occur. If any of these effects persist or worsen, tell your doctor or pharmacist promptly. God damn dry mouth would be even worse than oil, because I cant speak clearly while my mouth is dry


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Most offices won't offer the program right away until you try a less risky treatment first. My run of Accutane only took 6 months and after the first month I hardly had any on my face. It took a little bit longer to get my chest/back sorted out.


Oh yeah I have problems with back too.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dry lips and mouth, minor swelling of the eyelids or lips, crusty skin, nosebleeds, upset stomach, or thinning of hair may occur. If any of these effects persist or worsen, tell your doctor or pharmacist promptly. God damn dry mouth would be even worse than oil, because I cant speak clearly while my mouth is dry



I didn't notice any dry mouth, mainly just dry skin. Luckily the side effects don't occur often.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 15, 2017)

I can't believe the postal service lost my fucking package. I'm thinking that is grounds for a lawsuit.


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dry lips and mouth, minor swelling of the eyelids or lips, crusty skin, nosebleeds, upset stomach, or thinning of hair may occur. If any of these effects persist or worsen, tell your doctor or pharmacist promptly. God damn dry mouth would be even worse than oil, because I cant speak clearly while my mouth is dry



Huh, so you might end up bald, with crusty dry skin, a bloody nose and be barfing...but no pimples! Perfect!

On a similar note, I found SSRI/SNRI based antidepressants to also have so many negative side effects, I decided it was better just to be moody, 'cause then, at least I still felt more alive. Now I just see a talk therapist...but I doubt this would work for pimples, as well as it might for anxiety/depression. 

But...ya might try, and just beg those pimples to GO AWAY. :V


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 15, 2017)

Among other benefits, you wouldn't believe how much my face cleared up after I quit eating Monsanto's chemical-packed genetically modified food. No kidding. You should try it.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 15, 2017)

I had an interesting idea come up today. So, I'm pretty sure that everyone here has seen a Ford Crown Victoria. Police use them because they are the last generation cars to be a body on frame car. Nowadays, they are being phased out of police use and they are being sold for really cheap prices. But, you'll find that the motor and transmission on them are close to the end of their useful lives. Here's where my idea comes in. Buy one for a really dirt cheap price, then replace the motor, transmission, and driveshaft. Put a supercharged 5.0L Coyote under the hood and then the same drive and tranny from the GT350R in it too. That sounds like one hell of a muscle car to me.


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2017)

Saylor said:


> I had an interesting idea come up today. So, I'm pretty sure that everyone here has seen a Ford Crown Victoria. Police use them because they are the last generation cars to be a body on frame car. Nowadays, they are being phased out of police use and they are being sold for really cheap prices. But, you'll find that the motor and transmission on them are close to the end of their useful lives. Here's where my idea comes in. Buy one for a really dirt cheap price, then replace the motor, transmission, and driveshaft. Put a supercharged 5.0L Coyote under the hood and then the same drive and tranny from the GT350R in it too. That sounds like one hell of a muscle car to me.



I do like those. They kinda remind me of if Ford tried to make a Volvo, but with more ooomph. I love the simplicity of the interiors, the no frills aspect, and the heft of them. Whenever I take a cab, I like it to be a Crown Vic. I don't drive ATM, but have always thought one of these would be fun. I think the last police cruiser models stopped in 2011; sometimes, they got used by other city departments, and so, weren't driven as hard. I'm no mechanic, but would love one, modified, or otherwise!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh yeah I have problems with back too.


I've asked you previously to keep replies to a single comment to prevent clutter and the forum to not look upon your massive amount of replies as spam. People will eventually consider it spam too if you keep it up.

Basic netiquette, mate. Not to be rude, but I am giving you a friendly warning before people start reporting you.

Terms and Rules | Fur Affinity Forums

If you can't stop replying, take it to a PM. The spam filter doesn't give a shit about that.


Belatucadros said:


> Among other benefits, you wouldn't believe how much my face cleared up after I quit eating Monsanto's chemical-packed genetically modified food. No kidding. You should try it.


The chemicals is the problem, not the GMO's themselves. Chemical-packed food is bad for you, GMO or not.

Genetically modified food is the step forward if we are to survive as a species. Human genetic modification will come at some point, too, I hope. Though that doesn't help much when we are still breeding like rabbits.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi, I don't believe in god.
I think there is absolutely nothing when you die.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> I just dont care whats there when you die.
> I mean whem im dead im dead, then my life anyway ends. Else i would be alive.
> So i rather care about my antual living days then to worry about what happens if life ends.


Me too. Worrying just ruins your life.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Did you know that the Netherlands is the only country in the world where there are more bicycles than people? For every person there are approximately 1.1 bicycles.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Did you know that the Netherlands is the only country in the world where there are more bicycles than people? For every person there are approximately 1.1 bicycles.


Mate, the Netherlands is THE shit.

They have weed legal across the board, no? Weed/10 would move there.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mate, the Netherlands is THE shit.
> 
> They have weed legal across the board, no? Weed/10 would move there.


No. No legal weed. Common misconception. It's not legal to own any sort of cannabis or marijuana. However, if you have under 5 grams, you will not be persecuted or fined. But if a police officer finds it in your possession he will confiscate it and you'll possibly get taken for questioning. If you have 5-30 grams, you'll be fined €75. More than 30 grams and you get 2 years in prison and a fine of €16.750
Exporting it abroad gets you 4 years in jail and around €70.000 in fines.

Coffeeshops can only sell a maximum of 5 grams per day per person and only to people who are from the Netherlands. So they will not sell it to you if you're a tourist. Or they will, but then you and them are doing something illegal. They can have a maximum of 500 grams in stock. When you buy it, you must smoke it there since it's illegal to walk out the door with it since it's not technically legal to own it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> No. No legal weed. Common misconception. It's not legal to own any sort of cannabis or marijuana. However, if you have under 5 grams, you will not be persecuted or fined. But if a police officer finds it in your possession he will confiscate it and you'll possibly get taken for questioning. If you have 5-30 grams, you'll be fined €75. More than 30 grams and you get 2 years in prison and a fine of €16.750
> Exporting it abroad gets you 4 years in jail and around €70.000 in fines.
> 
> Coffeeshops can only sell a maximum of 5 grams per day per person and only to people who are from the Netherlands. So they will not sell it to you if you're a tourist. Or they will, but then you and them are doing something illegal. They can have a maximum of 500 grams in stock. When you buy it, you must smoke it there since it's illegal to walk out the door with it since it's not technically legal to own it.


Oh, damn. Talk about getting my hopes up.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, damn. Talk about getting my hopes up.


Sorry to burst your bubble. But you were kinda right, in the 80's and 90's weed was legal all around.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 16, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Serious, do you really believe in god?


Maybe Im not sure. So answer is yes and no.
What do you guys think about my new PP?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Maybe Im not sure. So answer is yes and no.
> What do you guys think about my new PP?


Avatar? I find it cheesy.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please have good degree, college is important, knowledge is important.



Dunno who you're talking to but you're damn right a good degree is important. Be sure to remind him that an arts degree will get him no where in life unless he's the next DaVinci


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2017)

Huh, in Washington, DC, you can grow 6 plants, for your own consumption or 'possess' two ounces, but are not allowed to sell it...though I think it is technically legal to give it away, or trade things for it. In Maryland, it's been decriminalized, and is now just a fine, for having something like a half ounce or less. My guess is it will be legal here fairly soon, and the amount flowing out of the district has driven prices down. (In Maryland, we often call DC, 'The District')

The result of this, in part, has been thinking at times there's a real skunk around, when it's just somebody smoking some skunk weed, or with some really fresh skunk on them. But it doesn't seem to be anything the police bother about, around here, which is nice, unless you have mega amounts.

Well, if I ever did get in trouble I could just say, "It ain't the weed officer, it's me!"


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Dunno who you're talking to but you're damn right a good degree is important. Be sure to remind him that an arts degree will get him no where in life unless he's the next DaVinci


Actually though, my mom has an arts degree. And she's a rather successful botanical artist. She makes good money from her work. She gives workshops/courses/classes too, to teach people how to become a botanical artist. Soo, you don't really need to be the next DaVinci, you just need to be pretty good to make a decent living from it.



Simo said:


> Huh, in Washington, DC, you can grow 6 plants, for your own consumption or 'possess' two ounces, but are not allowed to sell it...though I think it is technically legal to give it away, or trade things for it. In Maryland, it's been decriminalized, and is now just a fine, for having something like a half ounce or less. My guess is it will be legal here fairly soon, and the amount flowing out of the district has driven prices down. (In Maryland, we often call DC, 'The District')
> 
> The result of this, in part, has been thinking at times there's a real skunk around, when it's just somebody smoking some skunk weed, or with some really fresh skunk on them. But it doesn't seem to be anything the police bother about, around here, which is nice, unless you have mega amounts.
> 
> Well, if I ever did get in trouble I could just say, "It ain't the weed officer, it's me!"


In the Netherlands it's 5 plants maximum. But only if you have a permit.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Best skyrim mod


Spoiler: Best skyrim mod






 

 
Farengar = Scalie Confirmed


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Actually though, my mom has an arts degree. And she's a rather successful botanical artist. She makes good money from her work. She gives workshops/courses/classes too, to teach people how to become a botanical artist. Soo, you don't really need to be the next DaVinci, you just need to be pretty good to make a decent living from it.
> 
> 
> In the Netherlands it's 5 plants maximum. But only if you have a permit.



The hell is a botanical artist


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm thinking "botanical artist" is someone that does floral arrangements? Type of thing..maybe..am I close at all?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I'm thinking "botanical artist" is someone that does floral arrangements? Type of thing..maybe..am I close at all?



That is such a niche market


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> The hell is a botanical artist





Sogreth said:


> I'm thinking "botanical artist" is someone that does floral arrangements? Type of thing..maybe..am I close at all?


A botanical artist is an artist who makes detailed drawings of plants. These drawings must be as true to life and as scientifically accurate as possible, so no drawing things that aren't there or ignoring blemishes. It's not drawn to look pretty, it's drawn to be accurate. It's all about the plant itself, so theres no background either. In the old days people drew very accurately for scientific purposes, in books and such, that's where its origins lie.
If you google it you'll find what it is. Plus one exception but I crossed that out.


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> A botanical artist is an artist who makes detailed drawings of plants. These drawings must be as true to life and as scientifically accurate as possible, so no drawing things that aren't there or ignoring blemishes. It's not drawn to look pretty, it's drawn to be accurate. It's all about the plant itself, so theres no background either. In the old days people drew very accurately for scientific purposes, in books and such, that's where its origins lie.
> If you google it you'll find what it is. Plus one exception but I crossed that out.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm always amazed at the beauty of traditional scientific illustration, even though it's not intended to be beautiful. 

Although actually a lot of the most recent illustrations you will find in science papers are actually very simplified, almost diagramatic and are often not very aesthetic. I suppose because few scientists want to bother hiring an illustrator when a simpler sketch will communicate their idea just fine.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm always amazed at the beauty of traditional scientific illustration, even though it's not intended to be beautiful.
> 
> Although actually a lot of the most recent illustrations you will find in science papers are actually very simplified, almost diagramatic and are often not very aesthetic. I suppose because few scientists want to bother hiring an illustrator when a simpler sketch will communicate their idea just fine.


My mom is actually working with a publisher to illustrate a scientific book about plant life on Schiermonnikoog (Dutch peninsula known for its beauty and rare plantlife due to it being protected for the most part). I'm not sure about progress though, she had surgery and now is in a lot of pain when drawing.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> A botanical artist is an artist who makes detailed drawings of plants. These drawings must be as true to life and as scientifically accurate as possible, so no drawing things that aren't there or ignoring blemishes. It's not drawn to look pretty, it's drawn to be accurate. It's all about the plant itself, so theres no background either. In the old days people drew very accurately for scientific purposes, in books and such, that's where its origins lie.
> If you google it you'll find what it is. Plus one exception but I crossed that out.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I understand. Still, that is a very niche thing to get into so I wouldn't really bank on it much


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My mom is actually working with a publisher to illustrate a scientific book about plant life on Schiermonnikoog (Dutch peninsula known for its beauty and rare plantlife due to it being protected for the most part). I'm not sure about progress though, she had surgery and now is in a lot of pain when drawing.



Do any examples of her work exist online?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ah, I understand. Still, that is a very niche thing to get into so I wouldn't really bank on it much


I guess. But if botanical work is slow, she can just draw animals. Or cars, or people. The good thing about being a very accurate botanical artist is that you can draw basically everything with the same level of accuracy.
It's not like she's limited to the niche-ness of botanical art.


Fallowfox said:


> Do any examples of her work exist online?


Yes, but since she's my mother, I won't actually link it. I like my privacy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello Furries!!!!!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 16, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!!!!!



Hey handsome 

Lol, j/k. I shouldn't say that, I might get stabbed by a panther!

<3


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey everyone! How was everyone's day?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 16, 2017)

pallid-panda said:


> Hey everyone! How was everyone's day?


I just woke up.It is 06:04 AM


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I just woke up.It is 06:04 AM


Oh geeze thats early. It's like 9:17pm here. I have a weird sleeping schedule. I stay up til like 6am and then wake up at 2pm. It's weird but I get my 8 hours so it all works out!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I just woke up.It is 06:04 AM


One queation why did you wake up this early?
Hello, furies.


katalistik said:


> I had insomnia...*sigh*


Sorry sweetie, what is insomnia? Lol i cant type


----------



## katalistik (Feb 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> One queation why did you wake up this early?
> Hello, furies.



I had insomnia...*sigh*


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> A botanical artist is an artist who makes detailed drawings of plants. These drawings must be as true to life and as scientifically accurate as possible, so no drawing things that aren't there or ignoring blemishes. It's not drawn to look pretty, it's drawn to be accurate. It's all about the plant itself, so theres no background either. In the old days people drew very accurately for scientific purposes, in books and such, that's where its origins lie.
> If you google it you'll find what it is. Plus one exception but I crossed that out.
> 
> 
> ...



I have a whole book of works by botanical artist Ernst Haeckel (this was from when I was interested in plants more than animals, lol). In each piece, he draws the same specimen at different angles, and they're just stunning. It must be a cool job for your mother to have.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Really? Thats somewhat confusing for me since i thought my mates bought some weed in a drug/health store as we were there. I dont saw it, but well, their behaviour looked pretty like stoned ^^


I doubt those places actually care if you're from abroad or not. They just want to earn money. They're busy with a (another) law change for 2017 regarding softdrugs. Not sure what they're changing, but it's probably easier and more legal to get weed in some US states rather than here, where the rules are constantly changing. By law softdrugs are illegal here. But due to our tolerance policy, cops won't do anything against you if you're carrying less than 5 grams. You won't even get an official warning on record. They'll take the drugs because it's illegal. But that's it. You'd be better off in a state where that stuff is legalized.
(btw. I might be Dutch but I don't do weed.)


Ravofox said:


> I have a whole book of works by botanical artist Ernst Haeckel (this was from when I was interested in plants more than animals, lol). In each piece, he draws the same specimen at different angles, and they're just stunning. It must be a cool job for your mother to have.


It is, she loves what she's doing. Almost all of the art in my mom's and my dad's houses are works by her that went unsold, or that she made for herself.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello everybody.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello everybody.


Hello Mr. Sergal


----------



## katalistik (Feb 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello everybody.



Hello from the other side.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Hello from the other side.


I must have called a thousand times


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> ok, somthing is wrong here.
> Everyone fears the panther... youre a Bear, damnit. Just show your fangs and raise your frontpaws if she comes!
> 
> Morning my shark-headed friend.
> ...


shark-headed friend says hi. Indeed sergals love pizza and yiff.


katalistik said:


> Yiff?but...why?


Joking


----------



## katalistik (Feb 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> shark-headed friend says hi. Indeed sergals love pizza and yiff.



Yiff?but...why?


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've asked you previously to keep replies to a single comment to prevent clutter and the forum to not look upon your massive amount of replies as spam. People will eventually consider it spam too if you keep it up.
> 
> Basic netiquette, mate. Not to be rude, but I am giving you a friendly warning before people start reporting you.
> 
> ...



I didn't notice this little gem until now.

I don't see the problem, really. From what I've heard, if you post too much in a short time your account gets a temporary lock placed on it, that stops you from posting for a short time. I don't think he has hit that wall yet, so everything seems fine. Also, it seems the mods don't mind, or they would have stepped in by now.

And what's worse, the poor sergal is backtracking his own posts to reply to people that post AFTER his posts. IMO that makes things even more difficult to read.

And not to be rude, but if you plan on shoving the rule book down people's throats, perhaps you should read it first? Under the section labelled as Spam (because that was your issue, right?), it reads:

"Do not post unsolicited advertisements outside of your own threads or encourage activities which would promote spamming"

He hasn't broken any rules. And considering this whole thread is Open Chat, where basically anything goes, I hardly considering making two posts in a row is "spam".

If the notifications bother you that much, you can easily turn them off for this thread. Or you could put him on ignore (not sure why anyone would ignore the sergal though, he seems pretty cool).


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

Well yes according to him this is what I supposed to do lmao. God damn, I hate my life. #makesergalsgreatagain


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I didn't notice this little gem until now.
> 
> I don't see the problem, really. From what I've heard, if you post too much in a short time your account gets a temporary lock placed on it, that stops you from posting for a short time. I don't think he has hit that wall yet, so everything seems fine. Also, it seems the mods don't mind, or they would have stepped in by now.
> 
> ...


It is not hard to gather the ones you're going to reply to in one comment.

I am not shoving any rule book down anyone's throat. Just giving him a suggestion on what to do, as he seems to have made a secondary account because he have been hit at least one reply restriction already.

This shit have been happening several times already before you joined the forum.

It's up to him if he wants to continue getting reply restrictions.

Basic netiquette don't have to be followed, it's up to him. But don't complain to me if or when people will report his posts.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It is not hard to gather the ones you're going to reply to in one comment.
> 
> I am not shoving any rule book down anyone's throat. Just giving him a suggestion on what to do, as he seems to have made a secondary account because he have been hit at least one reply restriction already.
> 
> ...



Please -_-

The Terms and Rules had nothing to do with how he was posting, why even bring it up in the first place?

Speaking of which, all of this could have been avoided if you had just sent him a PM, you would have gotten the same results and you wouldn't need to call him out in the middle of a public forum.

Edit: I would also like to think that the report option would be used for something a little more useful, rather than clogging everything up with reports about double posts, when this whole thread was supposed to be a substitute for a chat box, like some other forums have.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Please -_-
> 
> The Terms and Rules had nothing to do with how he was posting, why even bring it up in the first place?
> 
> Speaking of which, all of this could have been avoided if you had just sent him a PM, you would have gotten the same results and you wouldn't need to call him out in the middle of a public forum.


Read: Basic netiquette. It's not hard to multi quote to avoid clutter, even if this thread is meant for conversation. You don't have to make a new comment for each and every reply. I am giving open warnings so everyone can read them. They are not directed towards anyone in particular.

I've given warnings before. People didn't listen. Reply restrictions were applied. They continued without listening, then whined about reply restriction and ended up with people reporting them for it. On at least two seperate occasions I have given friendly warnings about how the forum work in terms of commenting. Don't blame me for how the forum and its code operates.

Not interested in seeing this cycle yet again. But going by how things are looking you're not going to listen anyway.

Have a good day.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 17, 2017)

Man, this week just dragged on.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Man, this week just dragged on.


But why, sweetie? It didnt for me.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Man, this week just dragged on.



Tell me about it! Had a really busy week too. And I still have to work on Monday too D: no long weekend for me. But it was enjoyable. Least I wasn't bored to death all week.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

So how is everyone doing? Besides being busy and bored all week...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why, sweetie? It didnt for me.


I don't really know. Just felt long.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> So how is everyone doing? Besides being busy and bored all week...


Pretty good. U?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Pretty good. U?


Meh.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Meh.



Aww. Does Jakey need a hug? :3


----------



## Karatine (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> So how is everyone doing? Besides being busy and bored all week...


Snowed in with nothing to do 
Except draw, maybe


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Aww. Does Jakey need a hug? :3


YES! A big bear hug please.
I like hugs a lot.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> YES! A big bear hug please.
> I like hugs a lot.





WolfyJake said:


> YES! A big bear hug please.
> I like hugs a lot.


*sergal hugs you*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *sergal hugs you*


Big sergal hugs are ok too 
*squeezes sergal into tight hug*


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *sergal hugs you*





WolfyJake said:


> Big sergal hugs are ok too
> *squeezes sergal into tight hug*



I see how it is. I'll just be over here then, not being hugged.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I see how it is. I'll just be over here then, not being hugged.


*lets go of sergal and tackles bear in a big hug*


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *lets go of sergal and tackles bear in a big hug*



*Gets tackled*

You guys are all awesome. I love it here.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> *Gets tackled*
> 
> You guys are all awesome. I love it here.


We joined on the same day


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> We joined on the same day



Did we actually? Well shit, that's pretty cool.

I guess by the laws that I just invented now, that makes us besties.


----------



## mylittlepkle (Feb 17, 2017)

I can't wait to finish this 12 hour shift and get my weekend started!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 17, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


I think it's a Pokemon.


----------



## Doku (Feb 17, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I think it's a Pokemon.



A pokemon? What does it do?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 17, 2017)

Doku said:


> A pokemon? What does it do?


It takes your virginity.

And your money.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Doku said:


> A pokemon? What does it do?


It's a water type. Does water moves mostly. Though I heard pound is super effective on it.


----------



## Doku (Feb 17, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> It takes your virginity.
> 
> And your money.



Wait something smells fishy here


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 17, 2017)

Doku said:


> Wait something smells fishy here


That's just the clitoris.

That's how you know it's been active.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> That's just the clitoris.
> 
> That's how you know it's been active.


gross


----------



## Royn (Feb 17, 2017)

If one comes up against a Clitoris Fish, one should not be diving where one is.  Just saying.


----------



## Doku (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> gross



I agree


----------



## Royn (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh, and SECOND ON THE SERGALHUGS!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I think it's a Pokemon.


Stop lying. It's a Digimon, clearly!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It's a water type. Does water moves mostly. Though I heard pound is super effective on it.



omfg XD


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> omfg XD


I've never tried it myself. I prefer not to battle Clitorises. Clitori?


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I've never tried it myself. I prefer not to battle Clitorises. Clitori?



I heard they have big teeth. I wouldn't want to get near that either.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I've never tried it myself. I prefer not to battle Clitorises. Clitori?


This conversation I am observing took a very.. Interesting direction.

Imagine fighting a herd/flock of Clitori. They must be Flying/Water.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> This conversation I am observing took a very.. Interesting direction.
> 
> Imagine fighting a herd/flock of Clitori. They must be Flying/Water.


Just imagine a flying clitoris coming towards you. With the fangs and such...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Just imagine a flying clitoris coming towards you. With the fangs and such...


*flap flap flap flap flap flap flap*
SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Thanks, I now can't not unsee this scenario.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> *flap flap flap flap flap flap flap*
> SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Thanks, I now can't not unsee this scenario.


Lol, me neither. And it's funny as heck!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 17, 2017)

I honestly have no idea what's going on here


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> *flap flap flap flap flap flap flap*
> SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Thanks, I now can't not unsee this scenario.


You know, I'm gonna have nightmares about this for the next ten years now.
Must make a horror movie about this xp


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You know, I'm gonna have nightmares about this for the next ten years now.
> Must make a horror movie about this xp


Being Gay: The Horror Movie.



Ravofox said:


> I honestly have no idea what's going on here


I think it's better that you don't know.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You know, I'm gonna have nightmares about this for the next ten years now.
> Must make a horror movie about this xp



There is. It's called Teeth. Go watch it.

Actually don't. It's messed up.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> There is. It's called Teeth. Go watch it.
> 
> Actually don't. It's messed up.


It's already too late! I've watched it years ago


----------



## Karatine (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> *flap flap flap flap flap flap flap*
> SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Thanks, I now can't not unsee this scenario.


"Arm the penis ballistas!"
"Ready!"
"Aim!"
...
"Fire!"

I'm sorry, I'm done.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> "Arm the penis ballistas!"
> "Ready!"
> "Aim!"
> ...
> ...


Fun fact: Missiles, bullets and shells are all shaped like dicks.

WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW?!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 17, 2017)

Basically we are remaking alien here. Because if you don't know, a lot of giger's work is based on ...hmm... human anatomy xp


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Basically we are remaking alien here. Because if you don't know, a lot of giger's work is based on ...hmm... human anatomy xp



Eww human


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Eww human


This is just about my thought each time I see the news. Well. Sometimes


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im a virgin.


Congratulations.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Thank you. I think I will be one forever, good for me.


Hey dude, don't stress too much about it. It's not a big deal unless you make a big deal about it.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey dude, don't stress too much about it. It's not a big deal unless you make a big deal about it.


Ok I will remove this post.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok I will remove this post.


I didn't mean it this way. You don't have to do this ^^


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I didn't mean it this way. You don't have to do this ^^


I done this to avoid trolls attacking me. I dont want to be wrecked.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I done this to avoid trolls attacking me. I dont want to be wrecked.


Don't worry, I don't think people will attack you on this here.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm in a similar boat, Martin. But mine's mainly just the geographical separation between my mate and I


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm in a similar boat, Martin. But mine's mainly just the geographical separation between my mate and I


Wait you have girlfriend but she is far away. Well, that sucks.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wait you have girlfriend but she is far away. Well, that sucks.


Two timezones really. But it's still not easy. I'm not allowed to travel more than about 300 miles without putting in notice about a month ahead of time and hoping for approval. And since she's in school, she can't really visit me easily either.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Eww human


The infamous humans.

God, what disgusting creatures, if I ever laid my eyes on one.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Just seen a statue of some old dude dressed in a pink dress


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Just seen a statue of some old dude dressed in a pink dress


That's great?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> That's great?


Yeah I just needed to express myself after seeing such an inspiring piece of art


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> That's great?


You kidding me? Statues with old dudes dressed in pink dresses are ALWAYS great.

But it can never be THIS great.







Sarachaga said:


> Yeah I just needed to express myself after seeing such an inspiring piece of art


"Modern art", am I right?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You kidding me? Statues with old dudes dressed in pink dresses are ALWAYS great.
> 
> But it can never be THIS great.


Oh god. How can I unsee that?
It's hilarious tho


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You kidding me? Statues with old dudes dressed in pink dresses are ALWAYS great.
> 
> But it can never be THIS great.
> 
> ...



I gotta say I wasn't sure if that comic was going in a..._ legal _direction.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I gotta say I wasn't sure if that comic was going in a..._ legal _direction.


That's the joke. Well, one of them.



Sarachaga said:


> Oh god. How can I unsee that?
> It's hilarious tho


First time I saw it I went "...Is this going where I think it's going?" and then "SLAM! Lol, fooled you, you innuendo-focused moron!"


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Oh god. How can I unsee that?
> It's hilarious tho


What is seen can not be unseen.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What is seen can not be unseen.



Martin, you are officially the furry Shakespeare


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello! How is everyone. I am about to go on a 3 hour trainride!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Martin, you are officially the furry Shakespeare


I like that, will create some poems.
Here is my peom:
 I want to make sergals great again, and I will do it. Im not alone, I shall not work alone. No sergal should be desecrated. No abomination should be made. Let the god and artists guide me. I shall not fail, I shall not fail to impress, sergal should be great, sergals deserve more respect. More people should see sergal, admire it. God, bless Sergals and creator of Vilous!


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> The infamous humans.
> 
> God, what disgusting creatures, if I ever laid my eyes on one.



Kill me?


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> This is just about my thought each time I see the news. Well. Sometimes



Eww "news".


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Guys! I made a twitter! I'm pretty new to it though


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Guys! I made a twitter! I'm pretty new to it though



Lol. I don't know why, but that was cute. "I made a twitter" rofl


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Kill me?


Not sure how I should feel about this. Not a fan of violence.



_Hushy said:


> Eww "news".


....Wait? We have news?



WolfyJake said:


> Guys! I made a twitter! I'm pretty new to it though


10 years ago a tweet would be something an old lady missing her front teeth would be giving their dog for good behaviour and/or under training. How times change, eh?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Im feeling like Im being possessed by devil, what should I do?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im feeling like Im being possessed by devil, what should I do?


Eat a lot of chili, flush the bastard out your ass. This devil-thingy have no place to belong inside someone else.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Eat a lot of chili, flush the bastard out your ass. This devil-thingy have no place to belong inside someone else.


That wont work. I need meditation or something in the morning I was feeling very angry, now I feel just weird, a bit tired. I had evil thoughts during this week, I need help.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Pray for me right now!!!!!
Our Father, which art in heaven,
Hallowed be thy Name.
Thy Kingdom come. 
Thy will be done in earth, 
As it is in heaven.
Give us this day our daily bread.
And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive them that trespass against us. 
And lead us not into temptation, 
But deliver us from evil. 
For thine is the kingdom, 
The power, and the glory, 
For ever and ever. 
Amen.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> That wont work. I need meditation or something in the morning I was feeling very angry, now I feel just weird, a bit tired. I had evil thoughts during this week, I need help.


Having evil thoughts are not evil in and of themselves. It's normal. We all have them. They are not possible to avoid due to how our brain work and where we've evolved from. Through socialization our species' aggressive tendencies are being reduced, but ultimately, they won't go away anytime soon.

You have nothing to fear, there's nothing to be afraid of. Embrace those thoughts. Be amused by them. Understand them. And just let them sit on its ass in your head. Just don't act upon those violent thoughts.

A bit of meditation could do you good. If it really worries you, I would recommend seeking a counsellor.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im feeling like Im being possessed by devil, what should I do?



:3

Sorry Martin! Wrong serg


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> 
> Sorry Martin! Wrong serg


What do you mean?  Please someone explain!


----------



## Mabus (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What do you mean?  Please someone explain!



*stops possessing you* ~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## Mabus (Feb 18, 2017)

*woofs chaotically*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, that's mildly annoying


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Looks like someone failed straightness (gayity) test.


I am lost now


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I am lost now


Me too


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Me too


Lol. Very well


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I wasnt talking about you


Lol. I guessed that.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

Doku said:


> Is getting raped really that bad? It's just sex and people love sex.



We all know you're a troll. But come on, at least make it a little less obvious. You're so easy to read.

You're just trying to get a rise out of people. And doing a terrible job of it.


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> We all know you're a troll. But come on, at least make it a little less obvious. You're so easy to read.
> 
> You're just trying to get a rise out of people. And doing a terrible job of it.



I'm not trolling, it's a legit question. You're gonna have sex either way, so why to resist and not just enjoy it?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> We all know you're a troll. But come on, at least make it a little less obvious. You're so easy to read.
> 
> You're just trying to get a rise out of people. And doing a terrible job of it.


No, no Im not trying to troll anyone. I just want to have some conversations. Please, maybe Im doing something wrong. How do I apologize? "rise out of people" I dont even know what it means. Maybe you are right I should leave this place, forever. Bloody hell I dont even know what to do and say.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Doku said:


> I'm not trolling, it's a legit question. You're gonna have sex either way, so why to resist and not just enjoy it?


Rough sex is good, rape is bad...


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

Doku said:


> I'm not trolling, it's a legit question. You're gonna have sex either way, so why to resist and not just enjoy it?



Judging by your post history, you are a very obvious troll. It's sickening to know that there *are* people that actually think like you. But I can tell that you're just trolling.

The fact that you use things like "if you dont want to be raped, dont dress like a whore" or using rape as a joke in general, makes me realize that you're phishing for attention big time, even if it's negative attention. You thrive off of it.

You use terms like "purebred whites", and normally I would think you're just a racist dink. But seeing your post history, leads me to believe that you're not actually racist at all, and you're just doing it for the attention.

You turn to Wikipedia for your main source of information. I don't even know what to think about that.

You WANT people to notice you, you WANT people to reply to you, just like I'm doing right now.

Probably stems from some anger issues in your past that you were never able to sort out as you got older. Or you could very well be some leftover trash from League of Legends, I know that game has bred some pretty terrible people over the years (obviously not everyone that plays the game is a bad person, but it's done it's fair share of adding to the hate on the internet).

You're an easy read, bud. Just give up.



Martin2W said:


> No, no Im not trying to troll anyone. I just want to have some conversations. Please, maybe Im doing something wrong. How do I apologize? "rise out of people" I dont even know what it means. Maybe you are right I should leave this place, forever. Bloody hell I dont even know what to do and say.





I didn't even quote you.


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

I like attention. In forums I've noticed long time ago, I have to be edgy for people to see me.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Has anyone noticed that you're getting attention even without being edgy? Because I haven't been edgy and people still talk with me.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

What a hell, I do not understand "Wikipedia for your main source of information" what??? I never used wikipedia when replying on this forum.  "purebred whites" what does this even mean?? Are you trolling me right now.  "stems from some anger issues" what I never had anger issue. Are you insane?? This is biggest bullshit I have ever read.  rape as a joke I never make jokes on rape...


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Has anyone noticed that you're getting attention even without being edgy? Because I haven't been edgy and people still talk with me.



I've done this for so long, I don't even know otherwise


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What a hell, I do not understand "Wikipedia for your main source of information" what??? I never used wikipedia when replying on this forum.  "purebred whites" what does this even mean?? Are you trolling me right now.  "stems from some anger issues" what I never had anger issue. Are you insane?? This is biggest bullshit I have ever read.



I'm not talking about you, man...

I can only assume you have Doku on ignore. So you're probably not seeing his posts.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Not sure if troll or just dimwit


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

What a hell is going on. I dont understand, Im being trolled??


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Not sure if troll or just dimwit



dimwit!? How dare you!?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What a hell is going on. I dont understand, Im being trolled??


Listen. Just in case you are not trolling, nobody is actually talking about you here. We're talking about someone else.


Doku said:


> dimwit!? How dare you!?


nothing wrong with dimwits.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Doku said:


> I like attention. In forums I've noticed long time ago, I have to be edgy for people to see me.


There's a difference being edgy and trolling for attention and genuinely being an interesting person.

Being a genuine person with actual beliefs and opinions is not going to make people eventually distance themselves from you as you're just being edgy for temporary attention.


Martin2W said:


> What a hell, I do not understand "Wikipedia for your main source of information" what??? I never used wikipedia when replying on this forum.  "purebred whites" what does this even mean?? Are you trolling me right now.  "stems from some anger issues" what I never had anger issue. Are you insane?? This is biggest bullshit I have ever read.  rape as a joke I never make jokes on rape...





Sogreth said:


> I'm not talking about you, man...


Now now. I think you've both misunderstood one another in this context.

That being said. Wikipedia isn't always a good source of information. There are things on there that makes me go "What is this drivel?". Looking up different sources is a good way to figure out if there are consistencies in what you are reading.

I would recommend using DuckDuckGo for a much less biased search result if you are looking for information and/or sources.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Im not trolling and never did on forums (yes I was active on oneplus forums) but how do I know you are not talking about me? This is disgusting.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im not trolling and never did on forums (yes I was active on oneplus forums) but how do I know you are not talking about me?


Because what I'm doing here is quoting you. If you see a quote that has not your name in it, it's not about you.


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

Lol this is funny, I don't get why people block each other, they are doing a disservice to themselves


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

I think blocking people is a cop out, unless they're spamming/harassing you. Just my personal opinion though.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Because what I'm doing here is quoting you. If you see a quote that has not your name in it, it's not about you.



He probably has Doku on ignore. So he won't see the original post, or the quote, so it would just look like I was talking to myself.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Because what I'm doing here is quoting you. If you see a quote that has not your name in it, it's not about you.


But that bear started talking about me or no??


JumboWumbo said:


>


Please no!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> He probably has Doku on ignore. So he won't see the original post, or the quote, so it would just look like I was talking to myself.


Yes I blocked Doku, because I was herrased on skype by him, he tried to turn me to gay.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I blocked Doku, because I was herrased on skype by him, he tried to turn me to gay.



Sounds about right.

But no, I wasn't talking about you. You seem like a cool guy, I have nothing bad to say about you. I was quoting Doku the whole time.

<3


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> But no, I wasn't talking about you. You seem like a cool guy, I have nothing bad to say about you. I was quoting Doku the whole time.
> 
> <3


Phew OK bloody hell why that Lithuanian zoophile prick came here? Does he see my posts?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I blocked Doku, because I was herrased on skype by him, he tried to turn me to gay.


I don't know why that made me laugh so hard.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> But no, I wasn't talking about you. You seem like a cool guy, I have nothing bad to say about you. I was quoting Doku the whole time.
> 
> <3


whelp, miscommunications galore. I think I'm kind of his next target though. Started off nice enough but now it's for some reason about drugs.


JumboWumbo said:


> I don't know why that made me laugh so hard.


I do, because it's just completely ridiculous.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I don't know why that made me laugh so hard.


Not only that. he wanted to have "fun" with my dogs and me. Block him now while you can and report


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

Ima go back to watching Just Friends.

Love that movie.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I blocked Doku, because I was herrased on skype by him, he tried to turn me to gay.


If you believe someone is genuinely harassing you report them, then block them.



JumboWumbo said:


> I don't know why that made me laugh so hard.


...Shit. Don't tell me this is going to be Somnium 2.0?


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> But no, I wasn't talking about you. You seem like a cool guy, I have nothing bad to say about you. I was quoting Doku the whole time.
> 
> <3



lol I just send him some furry art. He lied to me he's gay btw



Martin2W said:


> Im very gay. I thought you were joking, so I tried to joke. Please RP


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

That prick was banned multiple times but created new account and changed IP.


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

oh so now we're getting slander going on?


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> whelp, miscommunications galore. I think I'm kind of his next target though. Started off nice enough but now it's for some reason about drugs.



That's no good. IMO, you should stay away from the guy, lol. I know I plan to.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Doku said:


> oh so now we're getting slander going on?


Doku, please just stop. He can't see it anyways.


Sogreth said:


> That's no good. IMO, you should stay away from the guy, lol. I know I plan to.


And maybe I should. I want to finish the convo I have with him though, he's not impossible to talk with.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

OK I unblocked him lets see.


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Doku, please just stop. He can't see it anyways.



I don't like when people talk shit about me


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

wow really you will talk shit about me?? Im not gay, but you are


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Doku said:


> I don't like when people talk shit about me


Neither me.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> wow really you will talk shit about me?? Im not gay, but you are


Nobody cares about sexual orientation. Please don't insult eachother with it. Thank you.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Nobody cares about sexual orientation. Please don't insult eachother with it. Thank you.


He is trying to prove that Im gay, while Im not.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Nobody cares about sexual orientation. Please don't insult eachother with it. Thank you.



I don't think @Martin2W meant it as an insult. But I agree with Jakey. We don't need any of that here! ^.^

Martin, obviously it bothers you when people say you're something that you're not, that would bother me too, I am 100% on your side with this. But he is only using it against you because he KNOWS it bothers you. Don't let him get to you.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> He is trying to prove that Im gay, while Im not.


Nobody cares if you're gay or not. Let him try to prove it, honestly, nobody gives a crap. If you make such a big stink about it you're just fueling him on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Nobody cares about sexual orientation. Please don't insult eachother with it. Thank you.


Now that's gay. <3


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Now that's gay. <3


Why thank you, I try to be gay as often as I can <3


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Yet again once I unblocked him, he left "friendly" message on my profile. What a scumbag he acting if we are friends.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

I dont like being called gay. But I dont have anything against gays. Looks like he is gone. Phew


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Why thank you, I try to be gay as often as I can <3


Words only have the power you allow them to have.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I dont like being called gay. But I dont have anything against gays. Looks like he is gone. Phew


Good, because I won't hug you if you have a problem with the gays.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Words only have the power you allow them to have.



Meh. I like...85% agree with that.

I'm not trying to find something to disagree with you on. I just feel that words CAN leave as much of a scar as a physical wound can. Whether you want them to or not.

Maybe it's just me...I am a Pisces afterall. And god DAMN we are sensitive and emotional.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

I hope no one got insulted. I have no idea why he came to this chat.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I hope no one got insulted. I have no idea why he came to this chat.


Because he was looking for attention


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey @WolfyJake how's your Twitter looking? Any followers yet? Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hey @WolfyJake how's your Twitter looking? Any followers yet? Lol


One


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

I said hi to him just now. He's pretty buff


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> sorry for the noob ask but what means IMO ?



In my opinion.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> In my opinion.


I prefer saying IMLTHO to confuse people. I'm mean like that


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I prefer saying IMLTHO to confuse people. I'm mean like that



In my long *something* honest opinion?

I can't think of what the T is

thought out? No...maybe. Idk


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> In my long *something* honest opinion?
> 
> I can't think of what the T is
> 
> thought out? No...maybe. Idk


In my less than humble opinion


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> In my less than humble opinion



Welp. I was way off.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Welp. I was way off.


yep


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> In my less than humble opinion


I saw it as "in my less than honest opinion"


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Why thank you, I try to be gay as often as I can <3


Lol that is nice. I dont have really anything against it, I like it. TBH im 90 percent straight 10 percent gay, so I dont have problems with gays.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I saw it as "in my less than honest opinion"


Just like how I thought AFK stood for ''a friendly kitten'' when I was little.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

You can have sergal's hug.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You can have sergal's hug.


*tackles and hugs*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Just asking, do you have any tips how to get good idead/inspirations for drawing? I was like 4 times this week about to draw stng, but just sat there with pencil and thought me: "What the hell
> 
> Dont squeezte him too much. I need this Sergal for future informations/convos ._.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? He is fake sergal.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hey handsome
> 
> Lol, j/k. I shouldn't say that, I might get stabbed by a panther!
> 
> <3


Yep! Have you ever seen a hungry panther? They start to eat you before you are even dead. Lol.


----------



## Garruuk (Feb 18, 2017)

holy crap this thread is still going


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Garruuk said:


> holy crap this thread is still going


And it will never end


----------



## ShadowDemon1996 (Feb 18, 2017)

Dude it's so nice out where I live.


----------



## Garruuk (Feb 18, 2017)

ShadowDemon1996 said:


> Dude it's so nice out where I live.



Same! Oklahoma weather is so nice. Sunny, but with a cool breeze. B)


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Weather is clearing up here in the Netherlands too.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Garruuk said:


> holy crap this thread is still going


Why it should be dead? Welp my chat thread is dead.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hey handsome
> 
> Lol, j/k. I shouldn't say that, I might get stabbed by a panther!
> 
> <3


*sits quietly in the corner, sharpening her claws*  
I don't mind people giving Okami compliments. I myself agree that he's rather handsome.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Nutella?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Nutella?


Nutella.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> ok, somthing is wrong here.
> Everyone fears the panther... youre a Bear, damnit. Just show your fangs and raise your frontpaws if she comes!


No need for fear.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> ok, somthing is wrong here.
> Everyone fears the panther... youre a Bear, damnit. Just show your fangs and raise your frontpaws if she comes!


Excuse me but why someone should be scared of panther. Panthers are cute.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

_The weather is shitty
so I'll get a coffee
My belly is empty
so I'll add a cookie

_
I'm such a poet...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Sure. Dont you heard em? Trump was caught joking about mexicans on the shit.
> How cant you have heard from it? Its a groundbreaking world news.


Umm, what? You're bothered by a joke? Not to be rude, but if you are, you're a moron.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Disappointing. I thought especially you should understand sarcasm *shrugs* whatever, happens to the best.


Kinda hard when your grammar is bad, mate.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm not deleting my twitter. I haven't really done much on it yet.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Just asking, do you have any tips how to get good idead/inspirations for drawing? I was like 4 times this week about to draw stng, but just sat there with pencil and thought me: "What the hell should i draw?"


I don't really know. But I tend to browse around places like FurAffinity until I find something I like and then I draw that. I don't upload any of it, I just do it for personal practice


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 18, 2017)

My boredom knows no limits! >:O


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> My boredom knows no limits! >:O


Thanks for the daily cringe, dude.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


Are you okay?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Are you okay?


Don't worry. I do this all the time. Lol


----------



## Mabus (Feb 18, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Thanks for the daily cringe, dude.



I sadly didnt even try... 

( ._.)


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Don't worry. I do this all the time. Lol



Don't do it too much, or you'll have to draw a red mark on your fursona's forehead


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Don't do it too much, or you'll have to draw a red mark on your fursona's forehead


XD I'll just hide it with my hair


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> XD I'll just hide it with my hair



Hahaha, true! As long as you don't get a haircut


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hahaha, true! As long as you don't get a haircut


Lol. No cuts


----------



## Karatine (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Don't worry. I do this all the time. Lol


You crazy man. We'll have to put training wheels on your face


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You crazy man. We'll have to put training wheels on your face


That's what the other two tails are for


----------



## Karatine (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That's what the other two tails are for


Two tails? Some people have all the luck. And yet you still can't keep your balance! You're beyond help, my dear boy!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Two tails? Some people have all the luck. And yet you still can't keep your balance! You're beyond help, my dear boy!


Lol. I have three. I'm great at balance. But not when I'm bored


----------



## Karatine (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. I have three. I'm great at balance. But not when I'm bored


My goodness, well, I hope you find something tasty in all that ground you've been eating


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> My goodness, well, I hope you find something tasty in all that ground you've been eating


Just a few bugs mainly


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Just a few bugs mainly


What did you say about eating bugs? :<


----------



## Karatine (Feb 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> What did you say about eating bugs? :<


Don't worry, Sarachaga. You can fly away!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> What did you say about eating bugs? :<


I don't eat them. But one is bound to taste something flopping face first into the ground


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I don't eat them. But one is bound to taste something flopping face first into the ground


Why don't you try falling on your back then? That solves the issue !


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

*Faceplants on nearest wall* this is my boredom in progress


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Faceplants on nearest wall* this is my boredom in progress


You want to feel less bored?
Because I know plenty of mathematical problems if you want xp.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You want to feel less bored?
> Because I know plenty of mathematical problems if you want xp.


I think this is how some people mark their territory


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You want to feel less bored?
> Because I know plenty of mathematical problems if you want xp.


Is one of them a mass to maximum faster than light jump distance equation


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I think this is how some people mark their territory


That's how the *clears throat* cool kids *clears throat again* do it.


Rystren said:


> Is one of them a mass to maximum faster than light jump distance equation


Nope, that's for toddlers


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Nope, that's for toddlers


Well, good. But I'd rather troubleshoot an AN/SPS-T1


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Well, good. But I'd rather troubleshoot an AN/SPS-T1


God, this is definitely not my area of expertise


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Well, good. But I'd rather troubleshoot an AN/SPS-T1


I can count to ten really fast.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

XD that thing can be a pain


----------



## Mabus (Feb 19, 2017)

*screams internally, eternally* :U

......... carry on


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

I have plenty mathematical problems if you are bored, I will give you some for a hug.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *screams internally, eternally* :U
> 
> ......... carry on


*screams externally*


Martin2W said:


> I have plenty mathematical problems if you are bored, I will give you some for a hug.


You have my interest.What kind of problems?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Show your license...
> Wait, does licenses even exist on Tal?
> Lol, brain cinema now.
> Sergals runnin around with licenses:
> ...


Im 100% certified sergal, 100% not fake.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I have plenty mathematical problems if you are bored, I will give you some for a hug.


Don't need math. I get enough of a headache from radar class


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *screams externally*
> 
> You have my interest.What kind of problems?


Curve lenght using integrals and formulas.


Rystren said:


> Don't need math. I get enough of a headache from radar class


Are you a radar?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Curve lenght using integrals and formulas.


I won't lie, I've spent the last 5 years doing this kind of stuff xp


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I sadly didnt even try...
> 
> ( ._.)


You must be a cringey dude then, dude.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *screams internally, eternally* :U
> 
> ......... carry on


Yep, my point exactly.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Is six a prime number?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you a radar?


Radar tech. T1 is for teaching basics.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I won't lie, I've spent the last 5 years doing this kind of stuff xp


I feel bad for you


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I feel bad for you


Don't. It's actually quite easy to do once you've done it for the hundredth time 
Plus , I mostly do applications of it now, so there's that ^^


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Is six a prime number?


Technically, you don't enter your prime until 25 years of age


----------



## Mabus (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yep, my point exactly.



( ._.) ... ... ... 
I can take a hint


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ( ._.) ... ... ...
> I can take a hint


You're a cringey fuck. Boom.



























No, but seriously...


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ( ._.) ... ... ...
> I can take a hint


Don't take it personally, Mabus! We love you for your cringeyness ;p


----------



## Mabus (Feb 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Don't take it personally, Mabus! We love you for your cringeyness ;p



( ._.)b


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ( ._.)b


Yeah, don't worry Mabus, you're the best!


----------



## Mabus (Feb 19, 2017)

*grumbles*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *grumbles*


Here. *Gives ice cream* because why not


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Here. *Gives ice cream* because why not


Project: Cheer Mabus Up, is a go.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Project: Cheer Mabus Up, is a go.


Ice cream was the first thing that came to mind. Lol. I'm no expert on what everyone likes though. But I try


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Ice cream was the first thing that came to mind. Lol. I'm no expert on what everyone likes though. But I try


Yeah I don't know.

Roses, rainbows and butterflies!
Good night, folks.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yeah I don't know.
> 
> Roses, rainbows and butterflies!
> Good night, folks.


I would sleep. Unfortunately, I have an endless string on thoughts accompanied by music and and pictures and such. 
In short, my mind is awake so I am awake


----------



## katalistik (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello guys. Whatcha doing?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Hello guys. Whatcha doing?


 lol. Not sleeping.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> lol. Not sleeping.



I just woke up.Good luck with...your insomnia.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I just woke up.Good luck with...not sleeping.


I'm about to roll from my be to play more games. I'm just not yet tired


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

You build on failure. You use it as a stepping stone. Close the door on the past. You don't try to forget the mistakes, but you don't dwell on it. You don't let it have any of your energy, or any of your time, or any of your space.
-Johnny Cash


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You build on failure. You use it as a stepping stone. Close the door on the past. You don't try to forget the mistakes, but you don't dwell on it. You don't let it have any of your energy, or any of your time, or any of your space.


johnny cash k den


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Im doing Q&A right now, ask anything.


Very Hairy Larry said:


> johnny cash k den


Somethimg wrong?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im doing Q&A right now, ask anything.
> 
> Somethimg wrong?


How are you?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im doing Q&A right now, ask anything.
> 
> Somethimg wrong?


Just saying you got that from Johnny Cash. See,...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Just saying you got that from Johnny Cash. See,...


sorry but why someone should care??


Rystren said:


> How are you?


Good, you?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> sorry but why someone should care??
> 
> Good, you?


Still debating whether to try to sleep or get back up


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> sorry but why someone should care??


So that it doesn't look like you're plagiarizing.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So that it doesn't look like you're plagiarizing.


Sorry, sweetie. But I dont have any intentions to plagiarize. Maybe find something to do than trying to roast me.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But I dont have any intentions to plagiarize.


You kind of actually do have intentions to do so because you did not even quote Johnny Cash.


Martin2W said:


> Maybe find something to do than trying to roast me.


Do you know what roasting is???? Obviously not because that has nothing to do with this.


Martin2W said:


> Sorry, sweetie.


Look, if you're honestly trying to cover up the fact that you're plagiarizing, then this is just pathetic and hilarious.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lol I accidentaly miscopied author im on mobile right. Please, dont start this bullshit


You're just looking more and more like a moron every time you try to cover all this up. xDDD Just fuckin stop. You're already exposed, dude. xDDDDDD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lol there is only one moron in this situation, you.


Nah, I'm pretty sure the dude that tries to cover up his plagiarism by acting like he "forgot" to quote the author without "noticing" it from the beginning would be considered a moron.


Martin2W said:


> Lol Im not even trying to cover this, I fixed my comment.


At this point, don't even try to act, man. xDD


Martin2W said:


> If I was trying to cover this all these comments would be deleted


No, you would do what you literally just did and edit the comment to try and seem like you're in the right. Which is what you did.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I know what roasting is.


No you do not, because what I'm doing is not roasting...at all.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I was writting that, so I selected to copy


What? You were writing it, but then you say that you're copying it???


Martin2W said:


> so I selected to copy but it copied a bit too much


How did you copy a bit too much?? Why, did the "Johnny Cash" seem a bit too much to add???


Martin2W said:


> so I deleted that bit.


Yes, specifically the name....smdh


Martin2W said:


> Now after you started this bullshit


Ay, you just shouldn't steal shit that isn't yours, man.


Martin2W said:


> I failed at copying and pasting.


*Plagiarizing


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I just love to argue with trolls.


I'm not trolling, I'm pointing out your bullshit. I'm literally telling you that I'm NOT trolling.


Martin2W said:


> Fun  Carry on kid Im listening


No, you're not. If you were stop acting like a fuckin stubborn 9 year old brat and trying to act like you're in the right.


Martin2W said:


> please roast and expose me


Look up the definition of roast. Please.


Martin2W said:


> expose me


Already did.


Martin2W said:


> I want this.


Pretty much already exposed you, sooooo....


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like you two fell into

heh heh

a burning ring of fire.

*puts on sunglasses*
*tips fedora*
*walks out of the room like a badass*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Looks like you two fell into
> 
> heh heh
> 
> ...


That was....pretty fucking badass.
































At least you were ORIGINAL.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I accidentally copie 1 and half quetes.


And just delete the name of the author????


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I even didnt notice that I deleted name


Oh and here YOU go again. Dude, if you're gonna fuckin lie, put at least a little bit more effort into it so that it sounds believable.


Martin2W said:


> god damn how many times I have to say this.


I guess til' you learn not to steal shit that isn't yours.


Martin2W said:


> Mobile phones have small screen. I only noticed that when you started shitting on me.


You sound so fucking full of shit. That's why I keep replying to your bullshit. I thought it was because you "fucked up when coping and pasting."


Martin2W said:


> If I decide to be an idiot, then I'll be an idiot on my own accord.
> Johann Sebastian Bach


Oh, NOOOOOOW you know how to sight your sources. Of course, of course. After exposing you from your bullshit, NOW you quote the author.
Sure, sure.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Do I really look like a stubborn little kid??.


No, you're acting like one.


Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Just by defending myself from stubborn troll.


I stated before that I wasn't a troll. And how do you get from all of this that I'm trolling??? You think I'm not being serious???
You're just a plagiarist that makes up bullshit to try to cover up your plagiarism. Hell, maybe you do that for more than just these situations.

You're even unoriginal when it comes to having a fucking argument over the damn internet. xDDD


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 19, 2017)

Is someone failing to post a quote credit on a public forum really the topic of the night


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> So where is your 100% proof?? "fucked up when coping and pasting." well that is correct


Thanks for answering your own question. Hue, I'm the moron here??


Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> ohh god you are so original *clap* *clap*.


That's literally all you could think of??? Just repeating what I just said??? If anyone deserves a slow clap here, it's you, dude.


Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Im not a moron


Now you're a hypocrite?


Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> quetes beggining ohh  Im


A+ for spelling and punctuation.


Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> So far enjoying this argument, rarely have some.


I would too If I could make up bullshit as easily.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> I only *plagiarised 2 times in my life*


Again, sounds like bullshit. Who tf keeps track of how many times they have plagiarized.


Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> *(at school).*


If you actually went then you would know what plagiarism is and know to site your sources.


Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> *plagiarised doesnt*


And you would know how to spell.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 19, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Is someone failing to post a quote credit on a public forum really the topic of the night



^ this.And by the way,not everybody lives in America.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Again, sounds like bullshit. Who tf keeps track of how many times they have plagiarized.
> 
> If you actually went then you would know what plagiarism is and know to site your sources.
> 
> And you would know how to spell.


Lolwut.

Stop harassing his second account, mate. He might end up making a third.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> I can make 100 accounts if I want, pretty easy.


But is it really practical :^Y


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> "A+ for spelling and punctuation." well thank you


And you don't understand sarcasm either. hue


Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> I a bit lost track on this argument.


A+ for grammar as well.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> I can make 100 accounts if I want, pretty easy.


By all means, mate. It's not against the ToS/rules as far as I know.

Just don't expect anyone to take you seriously if you actually do make a hundred accounts and spam the forum with conversations that can easily be taken to a PM. 

How's that reply restriction holding up?


----------



## Martin2w (Backup account) (Feb 19, 2017)

A++ for being jerk. 


Yakamaru said:


> By all means, mate. It's not against the ToS/rules as far as I know.
> 
> Just don't expect anyone to take you seriously if you actually do make a hundred accounts and spam the forum with conversations that can easily be taken to a PM.
> 
> How's that reply restriction holding up?


Yes I know I can take this to PM but I dont want. I want to everybody see what jerk he is.


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

I cant tell that this thread is gonna end up like the spriting carnival on the zdoom froums


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Hold on. What's with the backup account?

It's like 2 AM and I don't feel like thinking.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Hold on. What's with the backup account?


Posts a lotta stuff, gets spam-temp-banned, makes alt account.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Hold on. What's with the backup account?
> 
> It's like 2 AM and I don't feel like thinking.


Been replying too many times within too short a timespan. Reply restriction have been applied.

Several, from the looks of it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> A++ for being jerk.


Your GPA is now at a 4.0 for being very original.


Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Yes I know I can take this to PM but I dont want. I want to everybody see what jerk he is.


You're kind of playing yourself there. Everyone is kind of seeing how more retarded you're getting every time you reply.

Maybe cuz you're ran out bullshit.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh. Makes sense.

Is that really not against the rules? That sounds kind of like spamming/ban evasion.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Is that really not against the rules? That sounds kind of like spamming/ban evasion.


Guess it could be?? No one's done anything about it so far.

If only post creators would condense their posts more often so they don't need an alt account :^Y


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2w (Backup account) said:


> Well I wont be taken seriuosly after I was called moron, who likes morons?


Are you even trying anymore???? Seriously. Are you?? Like, this is like an autistic kid that dances when he hears a fire alarm or some shit. Just full fuckin retard xDDD


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Guess it could be?? No one's done anything about it so far.
> 
> Of only post creators would condense their posts more often so they don't need an alt account :^Y


I've given some 4-5 warnings/suggestions already about compressing replies to a single comment. Like a certain other guy whom-shall-not-be-named, he's not even listening, nor does he want to learn.

Some have to learn the hard way.



Very Hairy Larry said:


> Are you even trying anymore???? Seriously. Are you?? Like, this is like an autistic kid that dances when he hears a fire alarm or some shit. Just full fuckin retard xDDD


Now now, we don't need insults here.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> this is like an autistic kid that dances when he hears a fire alarm or some shit.


Okay I have to admit it's pretty funny imagining that scenario.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Okay I have to admit it's pretty funny imagining that scenario.


Dances, brings some popcorn and watch the fire. While the house's owners cry.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Okay I have to admit it's pretty funny imagining that scenario.


Abstract-noise music


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Dances, brings some popcorn and watch the fire. While the house's owners cry.


I was thinking more the kid busting a move in a burning building like he's dancing for Satan or something.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I was thinking more the kid busting a move in a burning building like he's dancing for Satan or something.


But what about after he's done dancing? Or get tired of being on fire?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> But what about after he's done dancing? Or get tired of being on fire?


Punches himself cuz he's retarded. idfk


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

i swear this forum is full of cancer
and drama


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

modfox said:


> i swear this forum is full of cancer
> and drama


You're just now figuring that out?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> But what about after he's done dancing? Or get tired of being on fire?


He challenges the firemen to a dance off, but they're too busy putting out the fire to pay him any mind. He goes home and plays Nintendo games or something.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

modfox said:


> i swear this forum is full of cancer
> and drama


This is non-lethal cancer. You'll recover and become stronger. Hopefully.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> But what about after he's done dancing? Or get tired of being on fire?


He can always lay down for a nice nap.


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're just now figuring that out?


I have known it ever since I stopped being an active member... like 6 months ago


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> He can always lay down for a nice nap.


In the fire? Might be too hot. Should open the window. And if you know how backdrafts work..


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> In the fire? Might be too hot. Should open the window. And if you know how backdrafts work..


People like warm things, right?
or am I thinking of cats


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

*moves to phoenixed*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> People like warm things, right?
> or am I thinking of cats


Not only is it a good idea to be on fire, but it's even better to have explosive backdrafts so you can share the joy of being on fire. And having glass shards in your eyes, your throat, your- actually, having glass all over you. And inside you.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Not only is it a good idea to be on fire, but it's even better to have explosive backdrafts so you can share the joy of being on fire. And having glass shards in your eyes, your throat, your- actually, having glass all over you. And inside you.


Guess that's one way to feel

sharp.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Guess that's one way to feel
> 
> sharp.


Sharpest fork in the drawer.

Wait..


----------



## Alpine (Feb 19, 2017)

Boy I have not been here in a while 
Too much life I guess


----------



## katalistik (Feb 19, 2017)

Wish I could find a way to disappear.Seriously everybody (even my mother) has something with me.She's telling me to make friends.BUT who the fu*k wants to be my friend or even speak to me if they say"look,a freaking nerd, uncool and weird guy.Let's laugh and say mean things to him".So I should just dissaper and stop wasting air.School it's awesome but without assholes that make stupid jokes about me.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 19, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Wish I could find a way to disappear.Seriously everybody (even my mother) has something with me.She's telling me to make friends.BUT who the fu*k wants to be my friend or even speak to me if they say"look,a freaking nerd, uncool and weird guy.Let's laugh and say mean things to him".So I should just dissaper and stop wasting air.School it's awesome but without assholes that make stupid jokes about me.



I know the feeling man. And it sucks, it really does. But you can't give up. You need to push through this. You can always find friends, people who you can trust, people who treat you with respect. Don't sell yourself short.

When I was in high school, my very first friend I met was a "nerd", and I got introduced to all of his nerd friends. It's great. I'm still friends with that guy after 14 years.

I used to get teased and laughed at all the time. That's why you avoid those people, you find people that are actually nice, and not those asshats. I was always a really quiet guy, still am actually. I got made fun of because of that. I had hoped that if I kept my mouth shut, no one would have anything bad to say about me. But they still managed. But that doesn't mean you can't have friends.

EDIT: High school can be rough. For me, Grade 7/8 was the worst. But you just need to make the best of your time there. Try and enjoy yourself. I know it sounds crazy.

And if you every need to talk, just hit me up. I know those hopeless feelings that you're going through. All too well actually >.<


----------



## katalistik (Feb 19, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I know the feeling man. And it sucks, it really does. But you can't give up. You need to push through this. You can always find friends, people who you can trust, people who treat you with respect. Don't sell yourself short.
> 
> When I was in high school, my very friend I met was a "nerd", and I got introduced to all of his nerd friends. It's great. I'm still friends with that guy after 14 years.
> 
> I used to get teased and laughed at all the time. That's why you avoid those people, you find people that are actually nice, and not those asshats. I was always a really quiet guy, still am actually. I got made fun of because of that. I had hoped that if I kept my mouth shut, no one would have anything bad to say about me. But they still managed. But that doesn't mean you can't have friends.



" but that doesn't mean you can't have friends"...No,sir.It actually means that there is no single fu*king chance in the world that I can make a single friend.From the beginning everybody had something with me.It is because I'm stupid and I easily forgive everyone.It is because I respect people and I say sorry almost after every single sentence because I don't want to hurt anyone.It is because I live in a bad neighbourhood with gypsies and God knows what else.Because of that I stay home and I never get the chance to go outside.I am the worst person...that's why...


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 19, 2017)

katalistik said:


> " but that doesn't mean you can't have friends"...No,sir.It actually means that there is no single fu*king chance in the world that I can make a single friend.From the beginning everybody had something with me.It is because I'm stupid and I easily forgive everyone.It is because I respect people and I say sorry almost after every single sentence because I don't want to hurt anyone.It is because I live in a bad neighbourhood with gypsies and God knows what else.Because of that I stay home and I never get the chance to go outside.I am the worst person...that's why...



Well, I'm Canadian, and the word "sorry" finds it's way into almost every sentence we say. Nothing wrong with that. ^.^



katalistik said:


> I respect people



That right there tells me that you are the furthest thing from "the worst person". I've seen you around here, and you a really nice guy. You never say bad things about people. You're not stupid, and you're not a bad person.

I can't force you to change how you think. I know it's hard when you get stuck in a rut like this. You just need to have hope for yourself. Try to see yourself in a different light.

You're a good guy, and I just want you to be able to see that too.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Wish I could find a way to disappear.Seriously everybody (even my mother) has something with me.She's telling me to make friends.BUT who the fu*k wants to be my friend or even speak to me if they say"look,a freaking nerd, uncool and weird guy.Let's laugh and say mean things to him".So I should just dissaper and stop wasting air.School it's awesome but without assholes that make stupid jokes about me.


Wait you have problems in school? Lol were are on the same boat, I also used to be alone at school and was teased sometimes. Dont worry you will find some good people after you finish damn school, trust me college/university is much better than school. You should find some true friends there. Yes Im a nerd. Im not that retared as you think.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wait you have problems in school? Lol were are on the same boat, I also used to be alone at school and was teased sometimes. Dont worry you will find some good people after you finish damn school, trust me college/university is much better than school. You should find some true friends there. Yes Im a nerd. Im not that retared as you think.



If you would live where I live,with those people then You might truly understand how painful it is.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

It is painful, yes. Looks like you need to start doing meditations, I dont know if it will help you, best thing would be finding new hobby.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> By the way anyone have a the fuck idea why my broser wont upload pictures?


No idea man, have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> By the way anyone have a the fuck idea why my broser wont upload pictures?


Get opera great browser


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

PRAISE KEK!

\m/ O.O \m/


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> PRAISE KEK!
> 
> \m/ O.O \m/


What and why? Top kek?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What and why? Top kek?









Our lord and saviour, Kek!

#FreeKekistan


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2017)

Do you ever wonder if our universe is a speck on a flower, and a giant elephant is looking over us? Makes you think.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you ever wonder if our universe is a speck on a flower, and a giant elephant is looking over us? Makes you think.


That sounds much better than the entire universe being someone's hand of the Sims


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That sounds much better than the entire universe being someone's hand of the Sims


No, wait. That'd explain people dying in completely retarded scenarios and situations.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh hi


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Oh hi


Hello, sweetie


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

How is everyone doing today? I've been busy rediscovering old games I haven't played in a really long time.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> How is everyone doing today? I've been busy rediscovering old games I haven't played in a really long time.


Bad...


LupusFamilia said:


> HELLouwwww :3
> Hell,
> ouh
> hellouw
> ...


Half life 3 confirmed


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you ever wonder if our universe is a speck on a flower, and a giant elephant is looking over us? Makes you think.


I am a firm believer in Armok, god of blood.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> How is everyone doing today?


I am not unwell, thank you.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I am not unwell, thank you.


That's good to hear! I'm just playing old games while listening to Bryan Adams...
I'm having a ''things were better in the past'' day.


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

well then....


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

modfox said:


> well then....


What a hell happened with your PP? That free artist made this?


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What a hell happened with your PP? That free artist made this?


i have had his for ages. I just hadn't put it on faf


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

I believe in the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

I believe in the vulpine god.... fox mccloud


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Heard from it. It should be cheesy, they said


Google it, the church of The Flying Spaghetti Monster is an actual religion.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

I believe in kebab god.


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> coughOUTSIDER....
> Rather believe to Lupo, god of Wolves and canines.


HOW DARE YOU!!!


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Google it, the church of The Flying Spaghetti Monster is an actual religion.


Anything can be a religion tho.
Every Tuesday, I smear tomato sauce on my front driveway as tribute to the great and mighty blood God. Praise be!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Deal with it, Wolves rule the world >:3


No. We will all rule the world


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2017)

No one got the joke, I see. Because a person's a person, no matter how small they are...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Anything can be a religion tho.
> Every Tuesday, I smear tomato sauce on my front driveway as tribute to the great and mighty blood God. Praise be!


True, but the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster has been recognized as a religion by the government... And not all 'religions' have that. It's just the stupidest thing.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> but only Lupo lead our leaderments ;-;


Let's just take over the world and rule as the UFP. United Furry People


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Let's just take over the world and rule as the UFP. United Furry People


That sounds like a political party :^p


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

You know let sergal to control US. Sergals to bring peace to world. That is only thing we need right now. #cancelww3


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You know let sergal to control US. Sergals to bring piece to world. That is only thing we need right now.


Did you say "piece" to make an innuendo? Are sergals going to eat us all?


LupusFamilia said:


> FURRY FOR PRESIDENT!
> U.S.A.
> U.S.A.


I'm french, your logic doesn't work


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> FURRY FOR PRESIDENT!
> U.S.A.
> U.S.A.


First furry president. Mandatory fursuit in office and at speeches and interviews.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Did you say "piece" to make an innuendo? Are sergals going to eat us all?
> 
> I'm french, your logic doesn't work


God damn Im too tired to type.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> God damn Im too tired to type.


No worries m8, it made the sentence funnier  !


WolfyJake said:


> First furry president. Mandatory fursuit in office and at speeches and interviews.


It's gonna be a sparklewolf, I feel it.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> First furry president. Mandatory fursuit in office and at speeches and interviews.


Mandatory fursuits? Woohoo!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> First furry president. Mandatory fursuit in office and at speeches and interviews.


Can I be first president?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Can I be first president?


Why not?
What's your furry program?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Why not?
> What's your furry program?


Eat humans. Make sergals great again and more pizzas


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Eat humans. Make sergals great again and more pizzas


How do you intend to represent insect 'sonas as a president?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> How do you intend to represent insect 'sonas as a president?


^ and us less common 'sonas


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> How do you intend to represent insect 'sonas as a president?


I dont every one gets eaten by sergals. I will put general rain silves cloning machine to get milion clones of rain silves.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I dont every one gets eaten by sergals


Ok, time for a revolution then. Don't worry, french people are really good at those!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Ok, time for a revolution then. Don't worry, french people are really good at those!


Im pretty sure at this, but only if they are not eaten


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im pretty sure at this, but only if they are not eaten


How about let's not eat everyone


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> How about let's not eat everyone


Sounds good, sweetie.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Sounds good, sweetie.


Yay


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Speaking about insects every insect should squished


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Speaking about insects every insect should squished


But I like insects


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Speaking about insects every insect should squished


Say what?!
But...but my OC is an insect :'c


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Say what?!
> But...but my OC is an insect :'c


Joking, I love insects. They are adorable


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok good night everyone its past midnight here.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok good night everyone its past midnight here.


Good night Martin !


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok good night everyone its past midnight here.


Where is Sergie. Generally speaking


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Where is Sergie. Generally speaking


Europe I would assume, GMT+2.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Europe I would assume, GMT+2.


True.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> True, but the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster has been recognized as a religion by the government... And not all 'religions' have that. It's just the stupidest thing.


It's always a good joke until some people start taking it seriously. To the point where you can't tell who's joking or not. I hate that kind of ambiguity ;p


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

_''The *Flying Spaghetti Monster* (*FSM*) is the deity of the *Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster* or *Pastafarianism* (a portmanteau of pasta and Rastafarian), a social movement that promotes a light-hearted view of religion and opposes the teaching of intelligent design and creationism in public schools. According to adherents, Pastafarianism is a "real, legitimate religion, as much as any other". Pastafarianism is legally recognized as a religion in the Netherlands and New Zealand – where Pastafarian representatives have been authorized to celebrate weddings and where the first legally recognized Pastafarian wedding was performed in April 2016.''_

This is a legal thing


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> _''The *Flying Spaghetti Monster* (*FSM*) is the deity of the *Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster* or *Pastafarianism* (a portmanteau of pasta and Rastafarian), a social movement that promotes a light-hearted view of religion and opposes the teaching of intelligent design and creationism in public schools. According to adherents, Pastafarianism is a "real, legitimate religion, as much as any other". Pastafarianism is legally recognized as a religion in the Netherlands and New Zealand – where Pastafarian representatives have been authorized to celebrate weddings and where the first legally recognized Pastafarian wedding was performed in April 2016.''_
> 
> This is a legal thing


I need to marry this woman


----------



## Mabus (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> _''The *Flying Spaghetti Monster* (*FSM*) is the deity of the *Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster* or *Pastafarianism* (a portmanteau of pasta and Rastafarian), a social movement that promotes a light-hearted view of religion and opposes the teaching of intelligent design and creationism in public schools. According to adherents, Pastafarianism is a "real, legitimate religion, as much as any other". Pastafarianism is legally recognized as a religion in the Netherlands and New Zealand – where Pastafarian representatives have been authorized to celebrate weddings and where the first legally recognized Pastafarian wedding was performed in April 2016.''_
> 
> This is a legal thing



As a Texan... i have no explanation for this madness. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> As a Texan... i have no explanation for this madness. ಠ_ಠ


This is not madness. This is the essence of beauty


----------



## Royn (Feb 19, 2017)

Sergals dont need no stinking licenses.  ALL the numbers are prime.  Except for 7.  7 is a lucky number for some reason.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 19, 2017)

Royn said:


> Sergals dont need no stinking licenses.  ALL the numbers are prime.  Except for 7.  7 is a lucky number for some reason.



Seems legit


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> _''The *Flying Spaghetti Monster* (*FSM*) is the deity of the *Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster* or *Pastafarianism* (a portmanteau of pasta and Rastafarian), a social movement that promotes a light-hearted view of religion and opposes the teaching of intelligent design and creationism in public schools. According to adherents, Pastafarianism is a "real, legitimate religion, as much as any other". Pastafarianism is legally recognized as a religion in the Netherlands and New Zealand – where Pastafarian representatives have been authorized to celebrate weddings and where the first legally recognized Pastafarian wedding was performed in April 2016.''_
> 
> This is a legal thing


With that face, there's no way she isn't self aware of the ridiculousness of it all xD


----------



## Rystren (Feb 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> With that face, there's no way she isn't self aware of the ridiculousness of it all xD


Pretty much


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

kermit the frog part 2


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> kermit the frog part 2


MUPPETS UNITE!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> MUPPETS UNITE!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


What a fucking whore.

Wait.. Whores get paid. My bad.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

shitface lil jon ft. dereez


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> _''The *Flying Spaghetti Monster* (*FSM*) is the deity of the *Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster* or *Pastafarianism* (a portmanteau of pasta and Rastafarian), a social movement that promotes a light-hearted view of religion and opposes the teaching of intelligent design and creationism in public schools. According to adherents, Pastafarianism is a "real, legitimate religion, as much as any other". Pastafarianism is legally recognized as a religion in the Netherlands and New Zealand – where Pastafarian representatives have been authorized to celebrate weddings and where the first legally recognized Pastafarian wedding was performed in April 2016.''_
> 
> This is a legal thing



There is no way she isn't a druggie.

Hell, she's 40 years old but she looks 60.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What a fucking whore.
> 
> Wait.. Whores get paid. My bad.


fuckin faget shit


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> fuckin faget shit


Hey, fag can be used as a derogatory slur. Please, use it more!

I believe the correct term is "go fucking die you fucking pedophilic animal-fucking Autistic furfag!"


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey, fag can be used as a derogatory slur. Please, use it more!
> 
> I believe the correct term is "go fucking die you fucking pedophilic animal-fucking Autistic furfag!"


"they after me lucky charms" lookin mick


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> "they after me lucky charms" lookin mick


"Lucky charms". Rabbit foot, a fox claw, rhino horn around your neck. Should start wearing car tires around your ankle in case you want to protect yourself from midgets kicking you in the foot.

People will literally believe anything.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Lucky charms". Rabbit foot, a fox claw, rhino horn around your neck. Should start wearing car tires around your ankle in case you want to protect yourself from midgets kicking you in the foot.


That's why I eat cinnamon toast crunch.


Yakamaru said:


> People will literally believe anything.


Oh, I know...



Spoiler: only two


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Yaay, I just finished my Stemwijzer voting test to see which party I should vote on! I'm actually going to vote this time, to help prevent the evil Wilders from winning


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yaay, I just finished my Stemwijzer voting test to see which party I should vote on! I'm actually going to vote this time, to help prevent the evil Wilders from winning


Whomever you vote for, you are goin to vote. Which is more than what I can say for morons deciding not to vote then complain about the result afterwards. Political apathy is the worst kind of apathy.

And I highly respect you for that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's why I eat cinnamon toast crunch.
> 
> Oh, I know...
> 
> ...


...I hate quizzes/jeopardy. Can I call a friend?


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Oh, I know...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: only two


i do not understand how their can be this many genders 

i dont mean to sound genderist (is that a word) but if your born with a dick your a boy if your born with a vagina your a girl as far as im concerned


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> i do not understand how their can be this many genders
> 
> i dont mean to sound genderist (is that a word) but if your born with a dick your a boy if your born with a vagina your a girl as far as im concerned


Blame tumblr for that shit, mate.

Saying there's an infinite amount of genders *cough*Laci Green*cough* is like saying there's an infinite amount of unicorns right around the corner.


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Blame tumblr for that shit, mate.
> 
> Saying there's an infinite amount of genders *cough*Laci Green*cough* is like saying there's an infinite amount of unicorns right around the corner.


or its like saying i can eat a infinite amount of candy bar and not get diabetes and die


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> or its like saying i can eat a infinite amount of candy bar and not get diabetes and die


.....Fat acceptance movement.

Nothing says Diabetes more than a 300lbs+ LAND WHALE who doesn't want to just fucking jog for 15 minutes a day.


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> .....Fat acceptance movement.
> 
> Nothing says Diabetes more than a 300lbs+ LAND WHALE who doesn't want to just fucking jog for 15 minutes a day.


well cant argue with that XD


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 19, 2017)

If you dump a whole bottle of floor cleaner on the floor, are you making a mess? Or making it clean?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> If you dump a whole bottle of floor cleaner on the floor, are you making a mess? Or making it clean?


But does the floor cleaner clean off the floor, or does it clean the floor off the ground?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Karatine said:


> But does the floor cleaner clean off the floor, or does it clean the floor off the ground?


And is the ground overall more clean than the floor?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> And is the ground overall more clean than the floor?


Regardless.

*Faceplants*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Regardless.
> 
> *Faceplants*


I've had a few beers, so I'm probably gonna do the same soon


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I've had a few beers, so I'm probably gonna do the same soon


I'm eating a bowl of cereal. Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm eating a bowl of cereal. Lol


You're a madman. Beware tho, munching on ceramics can really damage your stomach


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You're a madman. Beware tho, munching on ceramics can really damage your stomach


It's certainly better than my dad's cooking, and I've stomached that stuff for years


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It's certainly better than my dad's cooking, and I've stomached that stuff for years


I can cook for you if you want. 100% guaranteed painful death .


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I can cook for you if you want. 100% guaranteed painful death .


Need to try harder than that *winks*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Need to try harder than that *winks*


I can cook _you_. 200% guaranteed painful death .
Also, given my ability to cook, the result would be...experimental...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I can cook _you_. 200% guaranteed painful death .
> Also, given my ability to cook, the result would be...experimental...


Again. Try harder. Lol.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I can cook for you if you want. 100% guaranteed painful death .


French are good at cooking, make me some delicious food


----------



## Karatine (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Regardless.
> 
> *Faceplants*


Hey! I can't have you bleedin' all over me floor!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> French are good at cooking, make me some delicious food


Get in the time machine Marty!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> French are good at cooking, make me some delicious food


Yes, I want you to keep that idea of french people. That's precisely why I'm not going to cook for you.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yes, I want you to keep that idea of french people. That's precisely why I'm not going to cook for you.


Have you ever cooked wild sergal? Put some sauce and you will be ok


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Do you ever cooked wild sergal? Put some sauce and you will be ok


You're not gonna drag me into Vore rp. _I shall resist!_


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Have you ever cooked wild sergal? Put some sauce and you will be ok


This is getting strange now. Lol


----------



## Karatine (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I can cook _you_. 200% guaranteed painful death .
> Also, given my ability to cook, the result would be...experimental...


But.. you guys know how to make French fries right? You could make that!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Karatine said:


> But.. you guys know how to make French fries right? You could make that!


I think it was invented by Belgian people tho.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think it was invented by Belgian people tho.


Well I guess I'm starving tonight :d


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> This is getting strange now. Lol


But why? No vore intended Im not in fetishes like vore.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why? No vore intended Im not in fetishes like vore.


I guess I'm still somewhat innocent. I have no idea what vore is


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I guess I'm still somewhat innocent. I have no idea what vore is


Don't look it up, please.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Don't look it up, please.


Wasn't planning on it either. I don't really go digging into the internet. Lol


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I guess I'm still somewhat innocent. I have no idea what vore is


Imagine Godzilla eating a person.

Now imagine someone getting off to that.

That's vore.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Good morning lads. Im really that hated? I know Im bad..


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning lads. Im really that hated? I know Im bad..


Nobody hates you man, I don't understand!?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning lads. Im really that hated? I know Im bad..


Hated? Nooo. Who'd hate you?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Wasn't planning on it either. I don't really go digging into the internet. Lol


That's kinda surprising, honestly. I had to do some digging before I even heard of furries xd


Martin2W said:


> Good morning lads. Im really that hated? I know Im bad


You're not hated


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Yay that is good


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's kinda surprising, honestly. I had to do some digging before I even heard of furries


My brother actually brought up furries first. And back then, I didn't really know I was one. But I'm glad I am


----------



## Karatine (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> My brother actually brought up furries first. And back then, I didn't really know I was one. But I'm glad I am


Aw, I wish I could have a family member to share this with. Too bad.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Aw, I wish I could have a family member to share this with. Too bad.


I do too. No one in my family actually knows


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I do too. No one in my family actually knows


I think every of my close relatives knows


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think every of my close relatives knows


I've gotten too used to people having strong negative opinions, really. But I know that I can't keep it hidden from everyone for long.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I've gotten too used to people having strong negative opinions, really. But I know that I can't keep it hidden from everyone for long.


My opinion on that is don't keep it a secret and try to hide it. Just treat it as you would any other hobby.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> My opinion on that is don't keep it a secret and try to hide it. Just treat it as you would any other hobby.


That easy? Really?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That easy? Really?


Well that's what I do, and trust me, I've got a list of weird hobbies.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well that's what I do, and trust me, I've got a list of weird hobbies.


Yeah, like being French ;p
Just kidding! I don't know what I'm talking about good night


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yeah, like being French ;p
> Just kidding! I don't know what I'm talking about good night


Yeah, that's one weird-ass hobby

Good night man !


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well that's what I do, and trust me, I've got a list of weird hobbies.


I can't really tell anymore what counts as weird. Lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2017)

So, apparently no one in my country knows how to drive anymore.

We need stricter licensing laws


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So, apparently no one in my country knows how to drive anymore.
> 
> We need stricter licensing laws


Like here? But then it'll cost you stacks to actually get a license.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So, apparently no one in my country knows how to drive anymore.
> 
> We need stricter licensing laws


Are you from russia?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Guys, what is meaning of the life? Is there is life after death?
What is the best way to learn english from grammar to punctoation?


Sarachaga said:


> I can cook _you_. 200% guaranteed painful death .
> Also, given my ability to cook, the result would be...experimental...


You can cook me if you want.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Any furs inerested in IT?


----------



## MT45 (Feb 20, 2017)

I know a little bit about computers, I've taken a Java class and web page designing class, not very skilled in Java but websites aren't too bad to code.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

What are species that can beat almighty sergal in the battle?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

I should really stop floating in my sleep.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> lupain snipers


*takes sniper from hands and eats it* how about now biatch


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *wonders how Sergal managed to run 5,5 miles in under a second*
> "You know that Sniper is partially made of Arium steel, what is like the double of titanium?"


Sergal teleported. Few aother Friends helped to eat that sniper


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Any furs inerested in IT?


I work in IT at the moment. But I'm not that interested in making it my future to be honest.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Sad, its a dream job
> I mean you get paid for sitting in a chair!
> (and programming some applications, or in my case seldom changing printers... ._.)


Ha! I wish, I travel to hospitals and schools to switch out old windows XP pc's with newer ones that have windows 7. Some days I have to change out around 50 pc's. That's a long time of sitting on your knees, fiddling with wires and stupid VGA cable screws. And occasionally I do BIOS setups, or add a memory bank to a laptop.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Ha! I wish, I travel to hospitals and schools to switch out old windows XP pc's with newer ones that have windows 7. Some days I have to change out around 50 pc's. That's a long time of sitting on your knees, fiddling with wires and stupid VGA cable screws. And occasionally I do BIOS setups.


Seems like a lot fun


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Seems like a lot fun


It is fun, but it also causes sore fingers (friggin VGA cables) and painful knees and back. But you meet lots of cool people. And occasionally an angry doctor who is outraged that I come to take his pc away.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Btw i have  a litle ask to @modfox
> 
> Yea i for that needed to sit around with a defect printer today... soime idiot pulled the paper inside the heater so it rolled and burned into the roll.... *sigh*
> However, workend here. Are off for iunknown tim.
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## MT45 (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone else have some really nice weather the past few days? Supposed to be at least 60 the next few days here.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Anyone else have some really nice weather the past few days? Supposed to be at least 60 the next few days here.


Lol but don't you like die at 60 degrees. Just kidding.
It's about 10 degrees C here (50 F) so it's not bad here either for the time of year.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Weather is terrible in lithuania (as always) about 1 degree and raining and cloudy and windy and ......


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 20, 2017)

I love rain, but it's terrible when you combine it with wind...
It's like chocolate and bacon, great individually, but horrific if put together...

That being said, I CAN"T WAIT FOR BREATH OF THE WILD!!!


----------



## Mabus (Feb 20, 2017)

^・ᴥ・^ Woof


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ^・ᴥ・^ Woof


*hugs fluffy wolf*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

*hugs fluffy wolf and other wolf* now it is 3 way hugness


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *hugs fluffy wolf and other wolf* now it is 3 way hugness


*howls happily from hugs*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *hugs fluffy wolf*



*hugs back* =P


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Well, that was nice


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

@Rystren how are you buddy?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Rystren how are you buddy?


Managing. Lol. 
Somewhat bored though


----------



## modfox (Feb 20, 2017)

who needs


LupusFamilia said:


> Btw i have  a litle ask to @modfox
> 
> Yea i for that needed to sit around with a defect printer today... soime idiot pulled the paper inside the heater so it rolled and burned into the roll.... *sigh*
> However, workend here. Are off for iunknown tim.
> ...


i was summoned?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi mod


----------



## modfox (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi mod


hoi


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

modfox said:


> hoi


How you doin


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello modfox


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> How you doin


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you from russia?


I might just be. We have arrows on the road now to point us in the right direction because apparently people have forgotten which way to go, no, looking at oncoming traffic ain't enough to tell anymore...


----------



## Mabus (Feb 20, 2017)

┬┴┬┴┤˘▾˘)~├┬┴┬┴

*woofs mysteriously*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ┬┴┬┴┤˘▾˘)~├┬┴┬┴
> 
> *woofs mysteriously*


What a actual hell?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2017)

It's my birthday, worship me, mortals and shower me with free gifts.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I might just be. We have arrows on the road now to point us in the right direction because apparently people have forgotten which way to go, no, looking at oncoming traffic ain't enough to tell anymore...


Doesn't almost every country have arrows on the roads though? Mine has too.


Mr. Fox said:


> It's my birthday, worship me, mortals and shower me with free gifts.


Congrats! Hands over cookie.
*gives big hug*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What a actual hell?



Lmao you're welcome xD


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's my birthday, worship me, mortals and shower me with free gifts.


Happy birthday. As for gifts.... All I have is a little extra shedding


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Doesn't almost every country have arrows on the roads though? Mine has too.


Yeah but it's new here. We have them every few miles now where I live.



WolfyJake said:


> Congrats! Hands over cookie.
> *gives big hug*


Yus, gimme all the hugs and attention on this celebratory of days! XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Happy birthday. As for gifts.... All I have is a little extra shedding


Aww that's adorabubble! Maybe I can make a fursuit out of all your shedding!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Aww that's adorabubble! Maybe I can make a fursuit out of all your shedding!


Lol. Could you make me one too? Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's my birthday, worship me, mortals and shower me with free gifts.


I bend before you O great Fox. May this day be filled with wonders and amazement .


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Could you make me one too? Lol


*"Here we see the rare Double Lol in its natural habitat. Be careful though! As it gets spooked and edited away easily."*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Can I have some leftover cookies?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Can I have some leftover cookies?


*Hands cookie*
*Looks around cautiously*
*grabs cookies and stuffs in pocket*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *"Here we see the rare Double Lol in its natural habitat. Be careful though! As it gets spooked and edited away easily."*


Lol 
Lucky me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I bend before you O great Fox. May this day be filled with wonders and amazement .


Yes, yes, yes!!! I must bathe in all that is wonderful and amazing and I will go forth and spread the gospal of this wonderful and amazing day!!! :U

brb


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy B day @Mr. Fox  have wonderful cake and sergal hug *hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Happy B day @Mr. Fox  have wonderful cake and sergal hug *hugs*


Thanks, I'll take the hugs but I'll have what some of she's having too. XD


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

@Martin2W I can't stop grinning at your profile picture.
It's just the look she's giving you... It just sums you up so perfectly.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2017)

It's really buried in there, ain't it? I wonder if she's hiding fish in there? XD


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> @Martin2W I can't stop grinning at your profile picture.
> It's just the look she's giving you... It just sums you up so perfectly.


Yah that sums up perfectly, also how deep that sergal is amazing


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's really buried in there, ain't it? I wonder if she's hiding fish in there? XD


I think she is hiding some weed


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

God,I love walking in the city in the morning :3


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

*faceplants* ah, weekend garbage day


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> God,I love walking in the city in the morning :3


So we have opposite timelines because it is almost midnighg here?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 20, 2017)

chekin shet


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So we have opposite timelines because it is almost midnighg here?


Well I'm in straya m8


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well I'm in straya m8


It's 10:27 PM where I'm at


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It's 10:27 PM where I'm at


8:28 am here


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> 8:28 am here


Hope you slept well


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hope you slept well


I did 
Yesterday was awesome. Met plenty of people, had a few beers and voila, perfect day.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I did
> Yesterday was awesome. Met plenty of people, had a few beers and voila, perfect day.


My yesterday was awesome too! I played Burnout and Skyrim all by myself... ...alone


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My yesterday was awesome too! I played Burnout and Skyrim all by myself... ...alone


Sounds like my day yesterday. And the day before that


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 20, 2017)

I had the craaaaaziest dream last night. It was so cute, but also so awesome at the same time.

So, it starts off with me house sitting for someone, but it was a big ranch, bunch of animals and such. And in a little barn outside, I find a little baby bear in the corner, all alone and scared  I didn't want to get close, in case he got scared and tried to bite me or something, so I put some honey on the end of a long stick and gave it to him. He lovedit, I got closer, and he was so sweet. Ended up raising him as a pet.

Then my dream went full out anime mode, and I was like inside of a video game or something. I was fighting some evil dude, he stabbed me with some special sword that takes your soul. So I'm sitting there slowly dying, some friend of mine was beside me going all "nooo!" And there was a tiny faerie floating right beside us, and my soul was inside of her apparently, and she was taunting us.

Then my pet bear comes running in, kills the faerie and my soul comes back to my body, and I wake up.

I think life was trying to tell me that I need to get a pet bear to protect me from being stabbed by evil people.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I had the craaaaaziest dream last night. It was so cute, but also so awesome at the same time.
> 
> So, it starts off with me house sitting for someone, but it was a big ranch, bunch of animals and such. And in a little barn outside, I find a little baby bear in the corner, all alone and scared  I didn't want to get close, in case he got scared and tried to bite me or something, so I put some honey on the end of a long stick and gave it to him. He lovedit, I got closer, and he was so sweet. Ended up raising him as a pet.
> 
> ...


I just dreamt about how my fridge was trying to eat me. As usual.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I just dreamt about how my fridge was trying to eat me. As usual.


Had a few nightmares about sharks, so nothing fancy


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 20, 2017)

I always have insane dreams. When I was in elementary school, I had a dream that me and like 6 people from my class were being held hostage at our school by wasps that lived inside of hamster tubes


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I always have insane dreams. When I was in elementary school, I had a dream that me and like 6 people from my class were being held hostage at our school by wasps that lived inside of hamster tubes


Sounds like something out of the X-Files


----------



## Mabus (Feb 20, 2017)

In-line for a big red promotion!!! :O
Suck it Lieutenant!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> In-line for a big red promotion!!! :O
> Suck it Lieutenant!


Sounds like someone's happy


----------



## Mabus (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Sounds like someone's happy


Very xD


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Very xD


That's awesome. Come with anything?


----------



## Mabus (Feb 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That's awesome. Come with anything?



A better badge, cleaner boots, and I get to hassel the rookies =P


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> In-line for a big red promotion!!! :O
> Suck it Lieutenant!


Great news! Congrats!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> A better badge, cleaner boots, and I get to hassel the rookies =P


Nice. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning


Good afternoon


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning


Well. Five minutes after midnight. 
Good morning! Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Well. Five minutes after midnight.
> Good morning! Lol


Are you from australia?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you from australia?


Lol. Wrong side of the planet. 
US. A little north of Chicago


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you from australia?


Unless Australia is two hours ahead of California, I doubt it.


----------



## modfox (Feb 21, 2017)

oi


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

modfox said:


> oi


Hey, sweetie. How are you?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I always have insane dreams. When I was in elementary school, I had a dream that me and like 6 people from my class were being held hostage at our school by wasps that lived inside of hamster tubes


What a hell these dreams are weird and badass. I rarely have dreams. But ussually I have realistic dreams that involve close people. I cant remember them xd


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Only one week before returning to school:c


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> Only one week before returning to school:c


Yay school tomorrow.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yay school tomorrow.


I still have forty papers to finish QAQ.I really appreciate your winter holidays with little homework.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> I still have forty papers to finish QAQ.I really appreciate your winter holidays with little homework.


Forty papers?! Ouch. 
I don't really have any homework anymore. For now, we're just getting used to troubleshooting a basic radar system


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

Dont worry you will like university more than school


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Forty papers?! Ouch.
> I don't really have any homework anymore. For now, we're just getting used to troubleshooting a basic radar system


Wow,how free you are!Rader system .....sounds wonderful:3


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dont worry you will like university more than school


I think so,too.So one more year,and I'll set free!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> Wow,how free you are!Rader system .....sounds wonderful:3


Lol. It's easy. Just telling them why what's broken screws everything up is the slightly more difficult part


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> I think so,too.So one more year,and I'll set free!


Yesss, I know that feeling. Dont forget to burn everything once you finish damn school, its tradition. I burned all my useless notebooks.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yesss, I know that feeling. Dont forget to burn everything once you finish damn school, its tradition. I burned all my useless notebooks.


Crazy!I'll try it."Become confident"


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yesss, I know that feeling. Dont forget to burn everything once you finish damn school, its tradition. I burned all my useless notebooks.


Lol. I only burned the stuff from the classes I didn't like. Everything else got to rot in the shed


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. It's easy. Just telling them why what's broken screws everything up is the slightly more difficult part


It seems easy to learn.I debt there must be a lot of spare time


----------



## Karatine (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yay school tomorrow.


Yay, I don't have to go until 9:00 tomorrow, while the little juniors are taking their little ACT test.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

Lol this is funny. Random video I just came across


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yay, I don't have to go until 9:00 tomorrow, while the little juniors are taking their little ACT test.


I don't go till 4pm. The rest of the morning is for me. Lol. 



LBCicedragon said:


> It seems easy to learn.I debt there must be a lot of spare time


There's still a lot of stuff to go over. My total school time here is 25 weeks. Though I've been here nine months. Luckily, I'm getting to the tail end of school. Then there's yet another wait and some more school


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

As a side note, I love how this blanket gets so soft after the wash


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I don't go till 4pm. The rest of the morning is for me. Lol.
> 
> 
> There's still a lot of stuff to go over. My total school time here is 25 weeks. Though I've been here nine months. Luckily, I'm getting to the tail end of school. Then there's yet another wait and some more school


Total 25 weeks,so 50 weeks a year.That's a bit long for university students.But we senior highs would rather extend our school time to that long than keep doing so much honework QAQQQQQQ


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I don't go till 4pm. The rest of the morning is for me. Lol.
> 
> 
> There's still a lot of stuff to go over. My total school time here is 25 weeks. Though I've been here nine months. Luckily, I'm getting to the tail end of school. Then there's yet another wait and some more school


What's stuff?Is it like homework or thesis?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> Total 25 weeks,so 50 weeks a year.That's a bit long for university students.But we senior highs would rather extend our school time to that long than keep doing so much honework QAQQQQQQ


Thing is that my school isn't very broad. The first ten weeks was basic electronics. The past few weeks have been computers, auxillary systems, and procedure.

And by stuff, I mean content


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Thing is that my school isn't very broad. The first ten weeks was basic electronics. The past few weeks have been computers, auxillary systems, and procedure.
> 
> And by stuff, I mean content





Rystren said:


> Thing is that my school isn't very broad. The first ten weeks was basic electronics. The past few weeks have been computers, auxillary systems, and procedure.
> 
> And by stuff, I mean content


I seem to have language barrier QAQ.I must have seen that word.
Eh,so university life isn't very relaxing.I thought it were of GREAT freedom.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> I seem to have language barrier QAQ.I must have seen that word.
> Eh,so university life isn't very relaxing.I thought it were of GREAT freedom.


Certainly is not cake walk here either. Our chief likes to yell at and punish everyone. Even if it's the fault of three individuals, everyone gets it.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Certainly is not cake walk here either. Our chief likes to yell at and punish everyone. Even if it's the fault of three individuals, everyone gets it.


That's too bad.I used to think that university teachers are all patient and unwilling to punish students.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> That's too bad.I used to think that university teachers are all patient and unwilling to punish students.


Here in Lithuania teachers are really nice, no punishments. Even one time I was alone in class with computer architecture teacher for 3 hours, it was very useful.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> That's too bad.I used to think that university teachers are all patient and unwilling to punish students.


Huge difference in my case is this isn't university. This is military. 

At least they pay me.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Here in Lithuania teachers are really nice, no punishments. Even one time I was alone in class with computer architecture teacher for 3 hours, it was very useful.


You are lucky enough to have such a kind teacher.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Huge difference in my case is this isn't university. This is military.
> 
> At least they pay me.


Military?? Wait wat. So you are in military learnimg military stuff??


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Huge difference in my case is this isn't university. This is military.
> 
> At least they pay me.


Military!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Military?? Wait wat. So you are in military learnimg military stuff??


Yeah. It was a decent opportunity to get a start on my life. And with the job tree I've chosen, I could work at any airport or computer business in the world. Depending on specifics of course.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yeah. It was a decent opportunity to get a start on my life. And with the job tree I've chosen, I could work at any airport or computer business in the world. Depending on specifics of course.


Wow!That's a bright future!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> Wow!That's a bright future!


Indeed. 
One step at a time, though.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Indeed.
> One step at a time, though.


Good luck in the military, Fluufffeh


----------



## modfox (Feb 21, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> yea i wanted to ask when ye giving the field free again
> View attachment 16916
> ^^


field free?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2017)

My sister bought me one of those super bright LED head lamps for my birthday and I'm not sure I like it now. So far I have found 5 cockroaches in and around my house. @_@;;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Um maybe you should clean up the kitchen then? ._.


The house is spotless and has been sprayed multiple times. The problem is this house came from an orchard, so hard to get rid of. Might set off a bug bomb tomorrow!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello beautiful people. How's life?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hello beautiful people. How's life?


Pretty good waht about you?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Pretty good waht about you?





LupusFamilia said:


> From where that reasonless joy?
> However, im ok. Shoulder problems today.


I'm great, I just sold some old expensive stuff so I'm pretty happy.
And that sucks about your shoulder, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm great, I just sold some old expensive stuff so I'm pretty happy.
> And that sucks about your shoulder, hope it gets better soon.


What did you sell?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

*tiredly wakes up*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What did you sell?


My old gaming pc and monitor.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My old gaming pc and monitor.


How good it was and why you sold it?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How good it was and why you sold it?


It was a pretty good pc. Could run The Witcher 3 on high without any issues and at decent framerate (45fps). The reason I sold it is because I have a gaming laptop now, a laptop is more practical for me than a desktop.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It was a pretty good pc. Could run The Witcher 3 on high without any issues and at decent framerate (45fps). The reason I sold it is because I have a gaming laptop now, a laptop is more practical for me than a desktop.


But laptop cant run TW3 at 45 fps  Seems your pc had gtx 770


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But laptop cant run TW3 on 45 fps  Seems your pc had gtx 770


Laptops are still good of you're right on space. 
I use a laptop cause it's easier to move when I need to


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Laptops are still good of you're right on space.
> I use a laptop cause it's easier to move when I need to


The best thing about laptops you can use them in bed, while being lazy. I most of the times get back pain while sitting in front of desktop pc


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> The best thing about laptops you can use them in bed, while being lazy


True, but for me to do that, I have to drop a generation in graphics cards


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But laptop cant run TW3 at 45 fps  Seems your pc had gtx 770


My laptop can run the Witcher 3 on Medium at 50 fps. I'm not really a graphics whore, as long as they don't look like shit (Witcher 3 on medium does not look like shit) I can live with it. It's more about the game for me.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My laptop can run the Witcher 3 on Medium at 50 fps. I'm not really a graphics whore, as long as they don't look like shit (Witcher 3 on medium does not look like shit) I can live with it. It's more about the game for me.


Amazing graphics is simply a bonus. Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Amazing graphics is simply a bonus. Lol


Exactly. I usually play games on my PS4/PS3/PS2/PS1 anyways. I don't really play many games on pc.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Exactly. I usually play games on my PS4/PS3/PS2/PS1 anyways. I don't really play many games on pc.


Most of my stuff is on PC. I would play on my Xbox more. But I don't really have anyone to play stuff with


----------



## Karatine (Feb 21, 2017)

I just upgraded my PC to a GTX 1060. But I don't have many graphically intense games. Except for something like Dirt Rally. :/ Yes, I play racing games, lol


----------



## Mabus (Feb 21, 2017)

XD


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Most of my stuff is on PC. I would play on my Xbox more. But I don't really have anyone to play stuff with


Me neither, I don't actually have many friends since I left high school.


Karatine said:


> I just upgraded my PC to a GTX 1060. But I don't have many graphically intense games. Except for something like Dirt Rally. :/ Yes, I play racing games, lol


I love racing games, lol. Dirt Rally works fine on high settings on my GTX960M
What's your favorite racing game?


Mabus said:


> XD


MABUUUS!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Me neither, I don't actually have many friends since I left high school.


I don't either. They mostly went off into the world. And I don't have very many friends on base either


----------



## Karatine (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Me neither, I don't actually have many friends since I left high school.
> 
> I love racing games, lol. Dirt Rally works fine on high settings on my GTX960M
> What's your favorite racing game?
> ...


God, that's tough.

Burnout 3, Revenge and Paradise.
Nitronic Rush and distance
Any TrackMania, I have way too many hours in TrackMania.

I remember an old game for the Xbox 360, Full Auto. That was lots of fun as well. Though it might just be nostalgia talking


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> God, that's tough.
> 
> Burnout 3, Revenge and Paradise.
> Nitronic Rush and distance
> ...


Nitronic rush and distance!? Finally someone else! Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> God, that's tough.
> 
> Burnout 3, Revenge and Paradise.
> Nitronic Rush and distance
> ...


My favorite racing game is difficult. I really like the old Need For Speed Most Wanted (my first ever videogame) but I probably have way more hours played on Gran Turismo 4 (my first console game ever). And I also love burnout. My favorites are Burnout 3 and Paradise, can't really decide which one I like better.
Soo, we've got arcade racer, sim racer and using car as weapon racer as my favorites.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Nitronic rush and distance!? Finally someone else! Lol


Yeaaaah, you play on steam?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yeaaaah, you play on steam?


Why wouldn't I? Lol


----------



## Karatine (Feb 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Why wouldn't I? Lol


That's a fair point


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

My favourite games need for speed underground , most wanted and gta san adreas. Witcher series


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> My favourite games need for speed underground , most wanted and gta san adreas. Witcher series


Skyrim, Fallout, Dragon Age, Mass Effect


----------



## Karatine (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Skyrim, Fallout, Dragon Age, Mass Effect


I love fallout. I thought the first two would be garbage, but  they were really good. And fallout 2 became one of my favorites behind New Vegas


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I love fallout. I thought the first two would be garbage, but  they were really good. And fallout 2 became one of my favorites behind New Vegas


I could never really get into the older ones. But I love 3, NV and 4.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I could never really get into the older ones. But I love 3, NV and 4.


They start off a bit slow, but the turn based combat had its own charm to it. Especially if you were trying to keep your band of companions alive through intense fights.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> They start off a bit slow, but the turn based combat had its own charm to it. Especially if you were trying to keep your band of companions alive through intense fights.


I tried the first Fallout but something glitched out and I got stuck. I hope you don't mind my saying but I prefer 3 over NV


----------



## Karatine (Feb 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I tried the first Fallout but something glitched out and I got stuck. I hope you don't mind my saying but I prefer 3 over NV


What!? Nah, it's okay. You could actually screw up your game in fallout 1 to the point where it was basically impossible to progress. 2 was better at keeping that from happening.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 21, 2017)

30 papers left  QAQ So tired


----------



## Mabus (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey fuzzies


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hey fuzzies


Hey Mabus, how are you tonight?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

*faceplants* it is so hot


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants* it is so hot


Thats... strange. Near Chicago?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Thats... strange. Near Chicago?


Yes. It should be freezing. Instead, I can go outside in shorts and be fine


----------



## Mabus (Feb 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey Mabus, how are you tonight?



Miserable and suffering.... 

How are you?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Miserable and suffering....
> 
> How are you?


Are you needing the hugs of a kitsune?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 22, 2017)

I say we need to give a group hug to Mabus


----------



## Mabus (Feb 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Are you needing the hugs of a kitsune?





Sarachaga said:


> I say we need to give a group hug to Mabus



( ._.) ....... anything positive would be a nice change... thank you...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ( ._.) ....... anything positive would be a nice change... thank you...


*Gives big hug* really bad time these few days, I'm assuming. 
Don't worry. We're always here


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Miserable and suffering....
> 
> How are you?


I'm sorry, I'm doing fine enough.


Mabus said:


> ( ._.) ....... anything positive would be a nice change... thank you...


*hugs*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ( ._.) ....... anything positive would be a nice change... thank you...


*hugs*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Gives big hug* really bad time these few days, I'm assuming.
> Don't worry. We're always here





Karatine said:


> I'm sorry, I'm doing fine enough.
> 
> *hugs*



Means more to me than y'all think... 

thank you ^~^


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Means more to me than y'all think...
> 
> thank you ^~^


*Hugs*
It rips me apart to see others in any form of pain or distress.  I just can't stand it


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Means more to me than y'all think...
> 
> thank you ^~^


No problem, Mabus.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Well, good night everyone.
Sleep tight!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Well, good night everyone.
> Sleep tight!


Good night pal


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Well, good night everyone.
> Sleep tight!


Enjoy your night


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Feb 22, 2017)

I forgot this chat existed


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Feb 22, 2017)

How are you doing?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> How are you doing?


Decent. 'Bout to head to sleep though


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Feb 22, 2017)

It's pretty late near Chicago isn't it


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> It's pretty late near Chicago isn't it


1:30 AM to be close. Pretty normal night really.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh damn, yeah it's only like 1130 here but I still get tired early haha


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Oh damn, yeah it's only like 1130 here but I still get tired early haha


Lol. It happens. But I really should be getting to be. My mate is already asleep


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Feb 22, 2017)

Gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Gotta do what you gotta do


Exactly


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 22, 2017)

15:35 here 120°E.Sleeping can be difficult.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah I could get that


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello, everyone. Nice to meet you


----------



## LBCicedragon (Feb 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello, everyone. Nice to meet you


Good afternoon*salute*


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 22, 2017)

tfw you're doing something watercolor related and cant seem to keep consistent paint to water ratios


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2017)

If there's something strange in your neighborhood, who you gonna call?


Spoiler



Sony Studios for wasting your life.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

A bunch of people from work and I are going to IKEA to get some Swedish meatballs. 
Life is good... ...today


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2017)

Job and PhD interviews now out of the way. Honestly they could have gone better than they did. :\


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> A late good mornign from me too... eeveen though its afternoon in fact.... however, its always morning in the net lol.


Good day mate


Fallowfox said:


> Job and PhD interviews \


Phd wow that is nice and rare in my country.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

Just had Swedish meatballs...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Just had Swedish meatballs...


How swedish meatballs are different from ordinary meatballs?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How swedish meatballs are different from ordinary meatballs?


They have horse in them XD
No but really, go to an IKEA and eat the meatballs. You'll see.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> No but really, go to an IKEA and eat the meatballs. You'll see.



The meatballs were most definitely the highlight of the first time I visited an IKEA in Pittsburgh.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

MT45 said:


> The meatballs were most definitely the highlight of the first time I visited an IKEA in Pittsburgh.


They're delicious.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> They're delicious.



I can agree. Still odd ordering food (especially GOOD food) at a home goods store but I can't complain much.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> They have horse in them XD
> No but really, go to an IKEA and eat the meatballs. You'll see.


Isnt IKEA selling furniture??


----------



## MT45 (Feb 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Isnt IKEA selling furniture??



Primarily, yes they do.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Isnt IKEA selling furniture??


Yep, cheap furniture and the most delicious meatballs you'll ever have.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yep, cheap furniture and the most delicious meatballs you'll ever have.


Well I need to take trip to IKEA now.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well I need to take trip to IKEA now.


yes, you do.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 22, 2017)

Their meatballs are so good because I think they are actually a Swedish company if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Their meatballs are so good because I think they are actually a Swedish company if I'm not mistaken.


And Swedish balls are the best balls


----------



## MT45 (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> And Swedish balls are the best balls



OMG lol but yeah, they are super good.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

I will eat your balls.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

Actually I really Like that there are a lot of IT specialists in this forum.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 22, 2017)

I wouldn't call myself a "specialist" lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

Neither would I, lol, I just setup bios, add memory banks and replace pc's with other pc's...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

Neither would I Im a scrub student


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

*crawls in*


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 22, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Their meatballs are so good because I think they are actually a Swedish company if I'm not mistaken.


It was founded in Sweden, but most of the stores are actually owned by the Dutch.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> It was founded in Sweden, but most of the stores are actually owned by the Dutch.


YES AND NOW WE WILL CONQUER THE WORLD
crap, I wan't supposed to say that
I didn't say anything! Move along people, nothing to see here.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> YES AND NOW WE WILL CONQUER THE WORLD
> crap, I wan't supposed to say that
> I didn't say anything! Move along people, nothing to see here.


I saw it. Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I saw it. Lol


Shush! You saw nothing...


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Shush! You saw nothing...


We see your intentions clearly, Jake! You shall not take our meatballs!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Shush! You saw nothing...



*Screenshotted*


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> YES AND NOW WE WILL CONQUER THE WORLD


YOU AIN'T TAKIN' SHIT ON MY WATCH, BITCH!







USA! USA! USA!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> YOU AIN'T TAKIN' SHIT ON MY WATCH, BITCH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Donald Trump.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey Furries. I have been working my ass off!! Lucky for bhutrflai I still have a little left.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Furries. I have been working my ass off!! Lucky for bhutrflai I still have a little left.



I miss you two! Come visit more often!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I miss you two! Come visit more often!


I miss you all too. Just been working alot.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I miss you all too. Just been working alot.



Understandable. But you and the missus are doing good otherwise?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Understandable. But you and the missus are doing good otherwise?


Oh yes! We are doing fine! We watched Zootopia the other night, finally! Funny movie. Loved the howling.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh yes! We are doing fine! We watched Zootopia the other night, finally! Funny movie. Loved the howling.



"Garry, quit it! You're going to start a howl!"

I got my mom to watch it too, she loved Flash the Sloth lol

Edit: Speaking of which, I need to call her soon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> "Garry, quit it! You're going to start a howl!"
> 
> I got my mom to watch it too, she loved Flash the Sloth lol


Yeah, Flash was cool! 

Adulthood is the bully who took away all my toys and cartoons.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Adulthood is the bully who took away all my toys and cartoons.



That just sounds like an excuse!

When I used to babysit for my Goddaughter and her older sister, I would watch cartoons with them. It was all Treehouse stuff, but hey, still cartoons Rofl


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> That just sounds like an excuse!
> 
> When I used to babysit for my Goddaughter and her older sister, I would watch cartoons with them. It was all Treehouse stuff, but hey, still cartoons Rofl


I have been watching cartoons for almost 17 years now( thats how old my son is).


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have been watching cartoons for almost 17 years now( thats how old my son is).



You an old man!
<3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You an old man!
> <3


Sometimes it feels that way!!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sometimes it feels that way!!



Age is just a number! As cliché as it is. You're only as old as you feel.

I once went on a date with someone that was 45.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 22, 2017)

for anyone who still remembers an earlier part of this chat (e.g @Karatine ), my arm was fully dead when I woke up this morning


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

3 fursuiters walk into a bar... I guess they need bigger eyeholes. However, one can't blame them: the blondes forgot to warn them that it was there! :V


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> for anyone who still remembers an earlier part of this chat (e.g @Karatine ), my arm was fully dead when I woke up this morning


Oh... That goes way back, yeah 
It feels like you have somebody else's arm attached to your body


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh... That goes way back, yeah
> It feels like you have somebody else's arm attached to your body


Dangit! How far back am I gonna have to go in order see where this began???


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Dangit! How far back am I gonna have to go in order see where this began???


Don't worry about it. It took me a full minute to recall what we talked about.
Basically, Numb limbs = Sad faces.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Don't worry about it. It took me a full minute to recall what we talked about.
> Basically, Numb limbs = Sad faces.


Ah... that moment when lurking would've paid off big time


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Ah... that moment when lurking would've paid off big time


To be honest, lurking would have made me more terrified of joining haha


----------



## Mabus (Feb 22, 2017)

*woofs* ^^


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 22, 2017)

I think I broke my ass


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs* ^^


Be careful, my sona is a wolf. You might start a howl


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think I broke my ass


You probably shouldn't have stuck that bottle up there.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> You probably shouldn't have stuck that bottle up there.


Savage


----------



## Mabus (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Be careful, my sona is a wolf. You might start a howl



I simply woofed my good sir, rather than the alternative of "awoo'ing"


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I simply woofed my good sir, rather than the alternative of "awoo'ing"


... Something only wolves would understand I suppose xP


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I simply woofed my good sir, rather than the alternative of "awoo'ing"


Okay, then. *Woof*



Karatine said:


> ... Something only wolves would understand I suppose xP


IDK... it sounded right at the time


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> IDK... it sounded right at the time


Oh I was talking about you guys  No worries


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

*crawls in*


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *crawls in*


Is this some kind of hobbit hole? Actually, I would really like that.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *crawls in*


*Immediately shifts attention*



Karatine said:


> Is this some kind of hobbit hole? Actually, I would really like that.


Sure, if you want


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Is this some kind of hobbit hole? Actually, I would really like that.


A-school is starting to be overly draining


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> A-school is starting to be overly draining


Mmmm... I think we've all felt that at some point


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> A-school is starting to be overly draining


That sucks. Well, welcome to the comfy hobbit hole.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Mmmm... I think we've all felt that at some point


It's mainly a lot of crap. But right now, the instructors can't agree on how we should be doing the write ups


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It's mainly a lot of crap. But right now, the instructors can't agree on how we should be doing the write ups


Here's a hint: You just got an early preview of college. Just because you're in the same course, definitely means that you can't collab with someone from another lab section


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Here's a hint: You just got an early preview of college. Just because you're in the same course, definitely means that you can't collab with someone from another lab section


I know that. It's just that disagreement between the instructors will be the difference between passing and failing the PT next week


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I know that. It's just that disagreement between the instructors will be the difference between passing and failing the PT next week


Oooh... good luck with that


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Oooh... good luck with that


I just hope they clear it up. It we'll need to take the entire class to stuco to argue why everyone failed


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I just hope they clear it up. It we'll need to take the entire class to stuco to argue why everyone failed


Sounds frustrating
*shifts position*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Sounds frustrating
> *shifts position*


It is. Can't wait to comp a-school though


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I miss you all too. Just been working alot.


Hello, sweetie,we also missed you.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello, sweetie,we also missed you.


Hi Martin


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have been watching cartoons for almost 17 years now( thats how old my son is).


Wow you are old, nice. I watched cartoons for only 8 years. Now I watch just Dragon Ball Super (I will never get too old to watch this)


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi Martin


Hello, weird fox. What are you doin, hows wheather?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello, weird fox. What are you doin, hows wheather?


Lol. Weird fox? That's a first on that one, but okay. Lol 

I'm okay. And the weather's still really warm, oddly. 
How about you?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Weird fox? That's a first on that one, but okay. Lol
> 
> I'm okay. And the weather's still really warm, oddly.
> How about you?


Im pretty good, will pickup money earned from my youtube channel. Wheather is shit as always cloudy not very cold but still not warm. You will hear better insults from me


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im pretty good, will pickup money earned from my youtube channel. Wheather is shit as always cloudy not very cold but still not warm. You will hear better insults from me


It's not an insult. Just want expecting it. Lol cause I basically an a weird fox/not fox


----------



## Mabus (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How many times a year this gay thing woofs? *woofs*



._. ...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ._. ...


Finaly I got your atention. It was joke. How are you? Poor thing (wolf I guess). Do you want hug from angry Sergal?


----------



## Mabus (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Finaly I got your atention. It was joke. How are you? Poor thing (wolf I guess). Do you want hug from angry Sergal?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


Ahhhh cute dog. Do you like dogs?
I want to make confession. Im savage and weird sergal. Sergals are weird. Please cleanse me from evil spirits that control me. I want live life but I cant.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


I will not lie. I watched that gif for about two minutes straight


----------



## Mabus (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ahhhh cute dog. Do you like dogs?
> I want to make confession. Im savage and weird sergal. Sergals are weird. Please cleanse me from evil spirits that control me. I want live life but I cant.



Yes... they make me smile ^^;



Rystren said:


> I will not lie. I watched that gif for about two minutes straight


Puppies ^.^


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Yes... they make me smile ^^;
> 
> 
> Puppies ^.^


Puppers!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

@Martin2W what evil spirits?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Im going mad and nuts -_-


Sarachaga said:


> @Martin2W what evil spirits?


Demons from other side are controling me.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ahhhh cute dog. Do you like dogs?
> I want to make confession. Im savage and weird sergal. Sergals are weird. Please cleanse me from evil spirits that control me. I want live life but I cant.


I would help, but Inari might not like it. And I'd rather not anger her


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I would help, but Inari might not like it. And I'd rather not anger her


She wouldnt mind  v


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> She wouldnt mind  v


Lol. I don't really know. She doesn't really speak with me anymore. 
I wonder if it's because of the fox in my life... *Shrugs*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. I don't really know. She doesn't really speak with me anymore.
> I wonder if it's because of the fox in my life... *Shrugs*


Yes It is because of the fox. I dont see any other reasons or maybe she got possesed.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes It is because of the fox. I dont see any other reasons or maybe she got possesed.


Call  the vatican! Quick!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Call  the vatican! Quick!


*calling vatican* hello we need nuke, please hurry up


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *calling vatican* hello we need nuke, please hurry up


Lol. Okay. Let's just see how far we get with either a) nuking an okami, or b) nuking my lovely fox


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *calling vatican* hello we need nuke, please hurry up


I'm not really sure that's how exorcism works


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Okay. Let's just see how far we get with either a) nuking an okami, or b) nuking my lovely fox


We will nuke you from earths surface, fox!! Or get molested. You choose who gets nuked


Sarachaga said:


> I'm not really sure that's how exorcism works


Trust me its more effective than priest


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Trust me its more effective than priest


Depends what kind of priest they send


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> We will nuke you from earths surface, fox!! Or get molested. You choose who gets nuked


LOL. There's so many things wrong with this statement, but I'm too tired to care anymore. lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> LOL. There's so many things wrong with this statement, but I'm too tired to care anymore. lol


Go with the flow man.
I don't even know what we're talking about.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> LOL. There's so many things wrong with this statement, but I'm too tired to care anymore. lol


What is wrong, fox?


Sarachaga said:


> Depends what kind of priest they send


They will send fake priest


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok we will not nuke you, fair enough.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

@Sarachaga  we definately need to nuke him.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Why would we nuke this poor chap?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Why would we nuke this poor chap?


He is evil, hearthless bastard. I think girl is innocent.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> He is evil, hearthless bastard. I think girl is innocent.


What are you talking about? What girl?
Poor Rystren


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> What are you talking about? What girl?
> Poor Rystren


Yeahh poor chap will be remembered. Rest in Piece our good friend. 
Probably he abused Inari so she forgot him.


----------



## modfox (Feb 23, 2017)

this calls for a muzz.




just trying to make people happy


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yeahh poor chap will be remembered. Rest in Piece our good friend.
> Probably he abused Inari so she forgot him.


But that's not actually what happened. I think it involve a relentless genocide of demons on Mars


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> But that's not actually what happened. I think it involve a relentless genocide of demons on Mars


I somehow remember this movie. Wasn't ice cube involved in it?


----------



## modfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> But that's not actually what happened. I think it involve a relentless genocide of demons on Mars


DooM?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

modfox said:


> DooM?


Ding ding ding. We have a winner!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> But that's not actually what happened. I think it involve a relentless genocide of demons on Mars


Hello darkness my old friend, sounds like doom. Ahhh you are good friend


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello darkness my old friend, sounds like doom. Ahhh you are good friend


When the game gives you unlimited ammo of you meet certain conditions. And the first thing you do is bring out the chaingun


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> When the game gives you unlimited ammo of you meet certain conditions. And the first thing you do is bring out the chaingun


Indees this is true I loved chaingun. But chainsaw was best.


----------



## modfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Ding ding ding. We have a winner!


HA HA I make mods for the original doom games. that's how I knew
in fact here is my latest W.I.P if oyu want to take a look
www.moddb.com: Æ.K the beginning mod for Doom II


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indees this is true I loved chaingun. But chainsaw was best.


They broke the chainsaw in the new one. Only so many uses with limited fuel pickups. Just why


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

modfox said:


> HA HA I make mods for the original doom games. that's how I knew
> in fact here is my latest W.I.P if oyu want to take a look
> www.moddb.com: Æ.K the beginning mod for Doom II


Well you are *mod*fox so whe believe


----------



## modfox (Feb 23, 2017)

ha ha yes thats how i have this name. because i make mods for games
*MODS ARE NOT HACKS!*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

modfox said:


> ha ha yes thats who i have this name. because i make mods for games


Now I have a person to help me break every game I own


----------



## modfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Now I have a person to help me break every game I own


oh joy!!!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

modfox said:


> oh joy!!!!


XD
Let's start with the original roller coaster tycoon because it's already extremely stable


----------



## modfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> XD
> Let's start with the original roller coaster tycoon because it's already extremely stable


i have never modded that game. the best way to break a game is to rename the .dll files. thats messes up the game real bad. wont even start up. or mod it with out saving backups of the main game assets


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

modfox said:


> i have never modded that game. the best way to break a game is to rename the .dll files. thats messes up the game real bad. wont even start up. or mod it with out saving backups of the main game assets


Perhaps


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

*Howls*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *Howls*


Good morning


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Good morning


Afternoon actually. I have a bit of down time at work


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Afternoon actually. I have a bit of down time at work


How are you, darling?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Good extremely early morning!
And now, I leave!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Afternoon actually. I have a bit of down time at work


Lol. Dem timezones


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Dem timezones





Martin2W said:


> How are you, darling?


I'm good  Quiet day at work today.
My coworkers are really interested in what I'm doing 
I'm in the GMT +01:00 timezone by the ways (for people who are interested)


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm good  Quiet day at work today.
> My coworkers are really interested in what I'm doing
> I'm in the GMT +01:00 timezone by the ways (for people who are interested)


Well just tell them that you are stealing computers and they will fak off. Btw it is almost 4pm here.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well just tell them that you are stealing computers and they will fak off. Btw it is almost 4pm here.


I just told them I'm busy on the forums. It's 2:43 pm here.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I just told them I'm busy on the forums. It's 2:43 pm here.


Lol. That works too


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. That works too


Yep, I have really curious coworkers though, they keep looking over at my screen. XD


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yep, I have really curious coworkers though, they keep looking over at my screen. XD


Lol. Wow. 

I'm glad mine aren't as curious. Unfortunately, they aren't particularly bright either


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Wow.
> 
> I'm glad mine aren't as curious. Unfortunately, they aren't particularly bright either


Makes me kinda glad that I'm okay with people knowing I'm on here to be honest. Otherwise I'd be on here far less often.
Lol, what makes them not bright?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Makes me kinda glad that I'm okay with people knowing I'm on here to be honest. Otherwise I'd be on here far less often.
> Lol, what makes them not bright?


Constantly breaking rules, constantly not caring about required things. Dumb stuff


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Constantly breaking rules, constantly not caring about required things. Dumb stuff


Sounds like they need a boot up their asses.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Sounds like they need a boot up their asses.


Unfortunately, leadership can't digest out that they need to crack down on the individuals that are constantly ruining it for everyone else


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Unfortunately, leadership can't digest out that they need to crack down on the individuals that are constantly ruining it for everyone else


You have my sympathies. Hearing this makes me happy that I'm working with people who can actually do their jobs properly.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You have my sympathies. Hearing this makes me happy that I'm working with people who can actually do their jobs properly.


Would be nice of they could


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

I have to go back to work now peeps. Thanks for spending some time with me!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have to go back to work now peeps. Thanks for spending some time with me!


Of course bud


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Wow.
> 
> I'm glad mine aren't as curious. Unfortunately, they aren't particularly bright either


I dont undestand seems like everyone has job at this forum, while Im just plain scrub student.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I dont undestand seems like everyone has job at this forum, while Im just plain scrub student.


Students can have jobs too
I'm home again BTW


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Students can have jobs too
> I'm home again BTW


Yeah but if I get job I will fail university. Jobs are very time consuming and tiring. One person in our group is working and he has no free time.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yeah but if I get job I will fail university. Jobs are very time consuming and tiring. One person in our group is working and he has no free time.


I guess so, most students here work part time in starbucks or local supermarkets, usually evenings. They still have free time too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Some members' posts show up as 'unknown member', but can be viewed when I'm not logged in. Why is this?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Some members' posts show up as 'unknown member', but can be viewed when I'm not logged in. Why is this?


It's because you've been blocked, bro.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Random question for everyone reading it:

Would you prefer instantly getting $1,000,000 but the feds start investigating or $1,000,000 over a year, finding like $20 bills in trash cans and the like?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's because you've been blocked, bro.



Blocking somebody should cause the_ reverse_ to happen. Otherwise users posting antisemitic comments will just block everybody who reports them and continue to pollute the forums.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2017)

^Well, that's just the way it is. At least it's a blocking system that actually works. Saved me a headache, or two...



Yakamaru said:


> Random question for everyone reading it:
> 
> Would you prefer instantly getting $1,000,000 but the feds start investigating or $1,000,000 over a year, finding like $20 bills in trash cans and the like?



I'll take the former, I need that shit now!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> ^Well, that's just the way it is. At least it's a blocking system that actually works. Saved me a headache, or two...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the former, I need that shit now!



It just means that the people who have been posting antisemitic or white nationalist comments on these forums will block everybody who they think might report them, so that the staff will never realise that they need to be banned from here. 

Have sent note to the staff administration about this flaw.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> ^Well, that's just the way it is. At least it's a blocking system that actually works. Saved me a headache, or two...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the former, I need that shit now!


The replies have been doubled! Wait, it's gone. D'awww.

Someone talking about being blocked? FAF's blocking system I find rather good.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> It just means that the people who have been posting antisemitic or white nationalist comments on these forums will block everybody who they think might report them, so that the staff will never realise that they need to be banned from here.
> 
> Have sent note to the staff administration about this flaw.


No no, everyone that hasen't been blocked can see the posts, just that you can't when you're logged in. You can still lodge a formal complaint to the staff, though...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> No no, everyone that hasen't been blocked can see the posts, just that you can't when you're logged in. You can still lodge a formal complaint to the staff, though...



The only complaints they accept are reports, and the chances of seeing deleterious behaviour are reduced if a nasty people can prevent the people who are reporting them from seeing their comments so easily. 

This is clearly a loop hole that people who harass other users, post spam, or post racist content, are going to use to avoid being reported, so that they don't get banned.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> The only complaints they accept are reports, and the chances of seeing deleterious behaviour are reduced if a nasty people can prevent the people who are reporting them from seeing their comments so easily.
> 
> This is clearly a loop hole that people who harass other users, post spam, or post racist content, are going to use to avoid being reported, so that they don't get banned.


It's really not that difficult. Logout, state the member username and post count, then contact a staff member about any complaints in breach of the rules. They'll backtrack the user on that thread and act accordingly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's really not that difficult. Logout, state the member username and post count, then contact a staff member about any complaints in breach of the rules. They'll backtrack the user on that thread and act accordingly.


I can make a guess on who's being a salty c*nt because I blocked him.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I can make a guess on who's being a salty c*nt because I blocked him.


Oh, whoops! XD


----------



## ariamis (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im going mad and nuts -_-
> 
> Demons from other side are controling me.


me and my demons are cool now. we both want to see the world burn.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

ariamis said:


> me and my demons are cool now. we both want to see the world burn.


Sounds like you have a small army. Mind if I join?

...I have cookies? That's on fire?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Sounds like you have a small army. Mind if I join?
> 
> ...I have cookies? That's on fire?


I have a wide array of baking utensils.
We shall unite to bring misery and profoundly excellent cookie baking to Earth and beyond the reaches of our solar system


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Heya peeps, I'd rather have $1.000.000 over the course of a year. If anyone actually cares XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I have a wide array of baking utensils.
> We shall unite to bring misery and profoundly excellent cookie baking to Earth and beyond the reaches of our solar system


Lets overtake the world! 

..Through baking. Bake the world to death.

"Death by cookie". Sounds fun until it becomes an epidemic. Then it becomes hilarious.



WolfyJake said:


> Heya peeps, I'd rather have $1.000.000 over the course of a year. If anyone actually cares XD


Wut? HERESY!

Who doesn't want the feds investigating a very suspicious transaction?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I dont undestand seems like everyone has job at this forum, while Im just plain scrub student.


Lol. My current job is being a student. I'm literally being paid to go to school, come back, and play video games all day


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. My current job is being a student. I'm literally being paid to go to school, come back, and play video games all day


You are being paid to go to school? wtf.
I have to pay obscene amounts of money to be able to go to school.


Yakamaru said:


> Who doesn't want the feds investigating a very suspicious transaction?



Well, uh, me?
Besides if I get 1 million all at once, I'd just spend it all. Spreading it out is more useful for me.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lets overtake the world!
> 
> ..Through baking. Bake the world to death.
> 
> ...



Now all I can think about is cookie clicker. Our army of demons shall take the form of old grandmas.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You are being paid to go to school? wtf.
> I have to pay obscene amounts of money to be able to go to school.
> 
> 
> Well, uh, me?



It's navy school right?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You are being paid to go to school? wtf.
> I have to pay obscene amounts of money to be able to go to school.


It's called signing a few years of your life to be a water pawn for the government. Lol *nothappyface*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It's called signing a few years of your life to be a water pawn for the government. Lol *nothappyface*


Ah, well, to each their own. Military/navy things are so not for me. I'd rather pay money for my education.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Ah, well, to each their own. Military/navy things are so not for me. I'd rather pay money for my education.


Come to Norway. Education is free.

Though living expenses are not.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Come to Norway. Education is free.
> 
> Though living expenses are not.


Well, living expenses are not free in most countries I think. And I'd like free education, but I wouldn't want to move to a country where my family is not and I do not know the language.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, living expenses are not free in most countries I think. And I'd like free education, but I wouldn't want to move to a country where my family is not and I do not know the language.


That you don't have to worry about. A lot of people get their education in a different country. A lot of people know English, and you can learn Norwegian as you live there.

But I do fully understand not wanting to get too far away from your parents/family.

In my case I know more English than I do my own language.. Funny, isn't it?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> That you don't have to worry about. A lot of people get their education in a different country. A lot of people know English, and you can learn Norwegian as you live there.
> 
> In my case I know more English than I do my own language.. Funny, isn't it?


My English is way better than my Dutch, so I don't find it funny as much as I find it relatable.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Random question for everyone reading it:
> 
> Would you prefer instantly getting $1,000,000 but the feds start investigating or $1,000,000 over a year, finding like $20 bills in trash cans and the like?


Probably I would chose slow method, more fun no feds. It will be joy to find money everyday.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My English is way better than my Dutch, so I don't find it funny as much as I find it relatable.


I find it funny because it's ironic. You know a foreign language more than you do your own.

50, maybe even 20 years ago, this was not the case. Not that many knew a foreign language.



Martin2W said:


> Probably I would chose slow method, more fun no feds. It will be joy to find money everyday.


At the beginning it'd be fun as hell.

"SHIT! A $20 BILL?! SWEET!"
Half a year later "...Another $20 bill?"
At the end of the year: "....I think the Goddess of Luck is mocking me".

And then you realize: "I'd rather have the feds investigate and find nothing".


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Ah, well, to each their own. Military/navy things are so not for me. I'd rather pay money for my education.


At least with this rate, I have the opportunity to move to anywhere in the world after


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> At least with this rate, I have the opportunity to move to anywhere in the world after


I'm a bit too much of a pacifist to work for any military instances. Even if it does make good money. Besides, I doubt they'd want me anyways.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:
			
		

> I can make a guess on who's being a salty c*nt because I blocked him.*


So this is what I'm talking about.

You can get away with calling people 'salty c*nts' and you can't be reported for it.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm a bit too much of a pacifist to work for any military instances. Even if it does make good money. Besides, I doubt they'd want me anyways.


I am too. That's why I'm glad that I won't actually be responsible for taking lives. I'll more than likely be keeping a protective barrier around the ship.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I am too. That's why I'm glad that I won't actually be responsible for taking lives. I'll more than likely be keeping a protective barrier around the ship.


...Protective barrier around the ship? You going to jump infront of missiles? Now THAT takes balls.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Protective barrier around the ship? You going to jump infront of missiles? Now THAT takes balls.


Anti-ship missile counter measures.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

My faith in north america drifts further day by day. North Ampton Police Department had to stop doing a program that was meant to help build trust and positive attitudes towards the police by greeting and giving students high fives at an elementary school.

It was cancelled because children of _illegal aliens _and some immigrants could be triggered.

Like shit, you're supposed to be afraid if you're an illegal alien because you have no right to be in the country but to assume a large majority of children of immigrants would be triggered is absurd

gma.yahoo.com: Police end High Five Fridays at Massachusetts schools after complaints


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Anti-ship missile counter measures.


Yeah, I know. Just pullin' your leg, mate. 

Anti-missile systems are cool. I heard they are experimenting with lasers as an anti-missile system. Now THAT would be awesome to watch.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> My faith in north america drifts further day by day. North Ampton Police Department had to stop doing a program that was meant to help build trust and positive attitudes towards the police by greeting and giving students high fives at an elementary school.
> 
> It was cancelled because children of _illegal aliens _and some immigrants could be triggered.
> 
> ...


If you're illegal = Expect to get kicked out.






Why are people too retarded to know the difference between ILLEGAL and LEGAL? It's moronic.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I am too. That's why I'm glad that I won't actually be responsible for taking lives. I'll more than likely be keeping a protective barrier around the ship.


Regardless, I can not work for an instance that is responsible for taking lives, it just feels wrong to me, even when I won't be the one taking the lives.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Regardless, I can not work for an instance that is responsible for taking lives, it just feels wrong to me, even when I won't be the one taking the lives.


True


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> True


But then again, I have no issues with being a mass murderer in games like GTA or Uncharted.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> But then again, I have no issues with being a mass murderer in games like GTA or Uncharted.


Those are games. It's different


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Those are games. It's different


No, I know. But there are people who call themselves pacifists and refuse to play violent games like that because of it. I have no issues with games like that. I have no issues really with the military in general either.
It's just not for me.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> No, I know. But there are people who call themselves pacifists and refuse to play violent games like that because of it. I have no issues with games like that. I have no issues really with the military in general either.
> It's just not for me.


Yeah


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

So how is everyone. I'm a bit more fluffy than usual.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> So how is everyone. I'm a bit more fluffy than usual.


 fluffy


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> So how is everyone. I'm a bit more fluffy than usual.


Im also fluffy.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Good to hear


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> So how is everyone. I'm a bit more fluffy than usual.


Fluffy, and slogging through the last of high school


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Fluffy, and slogging through the last of high school


urf, high school


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> urf, high school


It's more just a game of patience at this point. But I'm still not sure what to do when I'm out


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It's more just a game of patience at this point. But I'm still not sure what to do when I'm out



Hmmm...
I might wanna learn how to make props when I get outta highschool
But not completely sure


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It's more just a game of patience at this point. But I'm still not sure what to do when I'm out


I remember the last bit of high school. It was awful. Even though the last year of high school was my favorite year of high school, the last stretch was awful.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

High school was shit, there we bullies, a lot of colloquiums, boring.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> High school was shit, there we bullies, a lot of colloquiums, boring.


Bullies can take a hike, I will never care what anyone thinks about me unless they have good reason...


----------



## Sagt (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> High school was shit, there we bullies, a lot of colloquiums, boring.


Compared to middle school, I actually thought high school was alright. I remember middle school being the worst.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> High school was shit, there we bullies, a lot of colloquiums, boring.


Try having a chair thrown at you because you were actually interested in the topic at hand. Or having trash thrown at you because you're owning the fucks in CS 1.6 in class.

High school ftw. Wish I could go back and break a few noses.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Bullies can take a hike, I will never care what anyone thinks about me unless they have good reason...


That's all cool, until they start to beat you up... Sounds like you had good bullies who only used words. Lucky.


Lcs said:


> Compared to middle school, I actually thought high school was alright. I remember middle school being the worst.


We don't have middle school in my country, and the first 4 years of my time in high school were absolute shit.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Try having a chair thrown at you because you were actually interested in the topic at hand. Or having trash thrown at you because you're owning the fucks in CS 1.6 in class.
> 
> High school ftw. Wish I could go back and break a few noses.


Lol crazy stuff, what a hell.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> We don't have middle school in my country, and the first 4 years of my time in high school were absolute shit.


They don't have it in the UK either. I actually did most of my primary and secondary education in the US and then moved over to the UK, which is why I did do middle school.

Honestly, you didn't miss out much by not going to one. I sort of enjoyed high school, but middle school was awful.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Try having a chair thrown at you because you were actually interested in the topic at hand. Or having trash thrown at you because you're owning the fucks in CS 1.6 in class.
> 
> High school ftw. Wish I could go back and break a few noses.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Try having a chair thrown at you because you were actually interested in the topic at hand. Or having trash thrown at you because you're owning the fucks in CS 1.6 in class.
> 
> High school ftw. Wish I could go back and break a few noses.


That just ain't right


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That just ain't right


Nope. Should've beaten the everliving shit out of them.

This trashy way of acting surprised the crap out of me. I had no idea on how to react.


Lcs said:


>


Welcome to the world of being bullied, mate. These fucks find all kinds of crap to bully you on.

The two mentioned situations is only a fraction of the crap that happened throughout my 13 years of school.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Man my school sounds really tame compared to what I'm hearing. I don't think I've had to deal with bullies since third grade


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

I got beat up pretty bad outside on the school grounds on my second year of high school, I ended up falling on the ground and cutting open my face. I do not like bullies...

My fursona's face scar is pretty realistic actually, although it's way less dramatic in real life.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Bonjour messieurs!


Yakamaru said:


> The two mentioned situations is only a fraction of the crap that happened throughout my 13 years of school.


Ugh, I'm sorry man, bullying sucks. I was lucky enough to avoid it for the most part of school and by high school I was tall and big enough to not be bothered by these asshats


----------



## Sagt (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope. Should've beaten the everliving shit out of them.
> 
> This trashy way of acting surprised the crap out of me. I had no idea on how to react.
> 
> ...


That sounds really awful. I have experienced bullying a few times before as well, but it was definitely far more mild since it was just verbal.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Lcs said:


> That sounds really awful. I have experienced bullying a few times before as well, but it was definitely far more mild since it was just verbal.


Verbal bullying can still hurt you a lot, depending on your age at the time and how you react to it


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Actually, I think my face scar looks really cool. So I suppose something good came from getting beat up after all


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Actually, I think my face scar looks really cool. So I suppose something good came from getting beat up after all


It was this bad?
God some people are really worthless pieces of trash. I'm really sorry for you. All in all scars can look very dope tho.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It was this bad?
> God some people are really worthless pieces of trash. I'm really sorry for you. All in all scars can look very dope tho.


Especially well placed face scars. I got lucky with mine XD
Although the process of getting it, was not fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Lcs said:


> That sounds really awful. I have experienced bullying a few times before as well, but it was definitely far more mild since it was just verbal.


I ignored it for the most part, as a decent amount of it could have been a joke I took seriously.

But getting a chair thrown at you? How the hell do you even remotely react to that? I just sat there, completely phased out.

Verbal "harassment" were often us just shitflinging. And boy could we get verbal. Could even make the most hardcore criminal go "wooooah, dude. What the fuck?"

I didn't care about the words. I cared more about actual shit done to me.


Sarachaga said:


> Bonjour messieurs!
> 
> Ugh, I'm sorry man, bullying sucks. I was lucky enough to avoid it for the most part of school and by high school I was tall and big enough to not be bothered by these asshats


My only regret is not beating the everliving shit out of them. Teaching them a lesson that actions DEFINITELY have consequences.

But that's in the past. Everyone have regrets, this is one of mine.


Sarachaga said:


> Verbal bullying can still hurt you a lot, depending on your age at the time and how you react to it


Words and insults only have the power you personally give them.

If you allow words to hurt you it means they will affect you negatively. I would tell you to pay not attention to morons, but if you can't avoid them I fully understand. It's hard.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

I was never beaten nor I had fight. But yes psychological bullying hurts really bad and I had a lot of it. *crying*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

To conclude:
Bullies are all bad and hurt you physically and mentally
Scars can be cool
Animosity against bullies remains
Chairs were thrown
Bullies are gone


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> To conclude:
> Bullies are all bad and hurt you physically and mentally
> Scars can be cool
> Animosity against bullies remains
> ...



I just don't understand the fun in hurting others who have done nothing wrong. Physically and mentally


----------



## Rystren (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I just don't understand the fun in hurting others who have done nothing wrong. Physically and mentally


People are assholes. 
One reason I simply turned away from society for years.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I just don't understand the fun in hurting others who have done nothing wrong. Physically and mentally


I'd say the bullies must have huge psych issues. I'm not a psychologist, but that's the kind of guys that I'd see having an inferiority complex, and taking it out on others.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I will not lie. I watched that gif for about two minutes straight


Sounds intense...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Okay. Let's just see how far we get with either a) nuking an okami, or b) nuking my lovely fox


Not very far on either department. Whatever country we launched from would most likely initiate the self-destruct sequence to avoid M.A.D. retaliation...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I just don't understand the fun in hurting others who have done nothing wrong. Physically and mentally


They do it because they're either insecure about their sexuality or looks, are scared or intimidated by people with a higher intelligence, are just simply homophobic, are sadistic and like to hurt people for no reason whatsoever, are powermad and get off on displaying their alpha male-ness, to impress their friends, to get attention, because of general peer pressure or because they want to be feared, get a reputation and be known throughout the school.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'd say the bullies must have huge psych issues. I'm not a psychologist, but that's the kind of guys that I'd see having an inferiority complex, and taking it out on others.


I figured out the secret my freshman year of High School... when the QB comes to dump you in the garbage can on Freshman Friday, pull a Mike Linebacker and dodge him before giving him a pat on the back so that HE falls in. I was never targeted again, and I gained some respect from the Football team


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'd say the bullies must have huge psych issues. I'm not a psychologist, but that's the kind of guys that I'd see having an inferiority complex, and taking it out on others.


Bullies tend to be able to dish it out but are incapable of recieving.

People should just go about dishing out back rather than being passive.

It's unfortunately sad when parents won't teach their little SHIT of a child some discipline and respect. If parents actually did, the amount of bullies would be insanely reduced.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 23, 2017)

And now for my daily woof...

*woofs majestically*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> And now for my daily woof...
> 
> *woofs majestically*


*woofs back seductively*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *woofs back seductively*



_  ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

<3


----------



## Cerberus326 (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I was never beaten nor I had fight. But yes psychological bullying hurts really bad and I had a lot of it. *crying*


Well I'm not saying to do anything but a sling shot and a tall tree and some acorns and a squirrel suit could work.but no...Umm just ignore they will probably keep doing it either way just flake it off N keep going


----------



## Saylor (Feb 23, 2017)

The world ain't going to bend over and kiss your ass just because someone hurt your feelings. So, stand up, show some strength and people will respect you. If you get upset or hurt over something that someone says, it only makes you look like a Kindergartener because only kids get hurt by words. I assume you're an adult, so start acting like one. Plain and simple.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Bully them back



So, to stop a bully, let's create another bully? That's some great logic.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> So, to stop a bully, let's create another bully? That's some great logic.


It's not being a bully, it's standing up for yourself. I learned that nobody gives a shit back at 8 years old, when I started standing my ground and sticking up for myself I'd get suspended for doing exactly what I was told to do with bullies. Know what I did after that? I did it all over again, and again, and again, and again. By the time I got to high school the would be bullies feared my temper and backed hell off. The only ones that tried starting shit were the ones who never met me and those who had met me told them: "you don't want to piss him off, I've been on tbe recieving end and you want no part of it" so I used my reputation to defend others and stop bullying. Not once did I need to get physical to stop others being bullied. The one time I had to get physical to stop my own bullying in high school my jaw got broken, it's still broken from that day 9 years ago this march. To this day the person who did it still hasn't tried pissing me off even *once* and I didn't even have to lay a single hand on him.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 23, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> It's not being a bully, it's standing up for yourself. I learned that nobody gives a shit back at 8 years old, when I started standing my ground and sticking up for myself I'd get suspended for doing exactly what I was told to do with bullies. Know what I did after that? I did it all over again, and again, and again, and again. By the time I got to high school the would be bullies feared my temper and backed hell off. The only ones that tried starting shit were the ones who never met me and those who had met me told them: "you don't want to piss him off, I've been on tbe recieving end and you want no part of it" so I used my reputation to defend otbers and stop bullying. Not once did I need to get physical.



There is a difference between standing up for yourself, and bullying them back.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> So, to stop a bully, let's create another bully? That's some great logic.


Then standing up for yourself, self defense, sticking it to the man. In any case, sometimes you have to be the bully to do that.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 23, 2017)

Saylor said:


> The world ain't going to bend over and kiss your ass just because someone hurt your feelings. So, stand up, show some strength and people will respect you. If you get upset or hurt over something that someone says, it only makes you look like a Kindergartener because only kids get hurt by words. I assume you're an adult, so start acting like one. Plain and simple.


This seems kind of naive to me. 

Disregarding the context of your post, verbal attacks certainly can deal damage to a person's mental health. So, it's fairly reasonable to think that people, other than kids, can be hurt by them.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> There is a difference between standing up for yourself, and bullying them back.


You're being naive, sometimes you have to fight back and hit first to stand your ground.

There's teachers who called me standing my ground "bullying others" and "trying to get them in trouble" it's all a matter of perspective. From their perspective the students egging my house with a cease and desist order from the police on file "couldn't possibly do that"  because they were the star sports players and I was the kid with a temper and a mental disability so I got blamed for all of it. To the fucking teachers eyes *I* was the bully. To them, telling a kid with an emotional age 5 years below their physical age to "grow up and act your age"  was justified. They said because egging my house was off-school grounds, that they had no responsibilty to do anything about it, no requirement to acknowledge the police order and keep the students from bothering me. When I transferred schools, rumors spread I was in juvie, I reinforced those rumors and used them to my advantage and intimidate would-be bullies into backing off and leaving me be. Is that bullying or standing up for myself with what I had at my disposal?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2017)

Actually all this talk of bullying reminds me of that scene from Zootopia where Nick says "never let them see that they get to you". So maybe the best course of action is to just ride it out. Still, show confidence...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Actually all this talk of bullying reminds me of that scene from Zootopia where Nick says "never let them see they they get to you". So maybe the best course of action is to just ride it out. Still, show confidence...


I identify with Nick so damn much, the people around me refused to see for myself, so I became what they expected me to be/saw me as and they regretted it, they left me the hell alone out of the fear that they brought on themselves. It's not something I'm proud of, in fact it's one of my biggest regrets. I regret that they ever changed me, I regret that because of them and my response to it that I have to struggle to figure out what exactly is the real me like. I didn't choose this, it was forced on me. They still blame me for it and judge me for fitting the description they gave me long before it was ever true. Who's the bully? Me for becoming what they saw me as and using it to my advantage, or them for causing it to be needed in the first place?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 23, 2017)

Lcs said:


> This seems kind of naive to me.
> 
> Disregarding the context of your post, verbal attacks certainly can deal damage to a person's mental health. So, it's fairly reasonable to think that people, other than kids, can be hurt by them.



The reason I say what's in my post is because I learned from my experiences myself. Growing up wasn't exactly easy for me. I got bullied a lot when I was younger too. But, I grew past it. People ended up trying to fight me regularly when I was in school, but I grew past that too. I didn't keal over when somebody said they wanted to fight me. I stood up for myself. I didn't take shit from anybody. Sometimes, I actually resorted to fighting with people when I deemed it was necessary and was me fighting for the right reasons. I never lost a single fight I was in either because I wasn't afraid of what they might do or say to me. I survived physical violence in my youth, I survived verbal attacks in my youth. Now, I'm making myself a career and being successful at doing it. I don't live in the past, thinking about every little thing people have done to try hurting me because "why should I?"... Why is that so hard to understand to just know when to move on and have a life? What someone says over the internet is not a reason to run and cry about. Offense is a choice and not a right because it is really your choice to decide whether or not you're going to allow what someone says to offend you. And, if you're really looking for a "safe space" to hide from all the mean things that can be said, then don't go on the internet and go live out in the wilderness by yourself. The world isn't a nice place and I learned that myself. Learn to deal with it, don't get offended by something that might be slightly disagreeable with your beliefs, and the world will turn out to be a much better place otherwise you're going to see everything as hatred against you and it'll make you miserable for the rest of your life because you'll be too busy trying to find ways to get offended by what people say.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Random pic of the day(seen in a mall) :


Spoiler


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Random pic of the day(seen in a mall) :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Here's mine


Spoiler


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's indeed random, but I like it :3


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What the......


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What the......


It's a thing I did for a Zoology assignment 
Wouldn't cougars with ram antlers be cool?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It's a thing I did for a Zoology assignment
> Wouldn't cougars with ram antlers be cool?



Nooow it makes sense. But, would it be of any survival value?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Ugh I hate selfies with a passion


----------



## Karatine (Feb 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Nooow it makes sense. But, would it be of any selective value?


Probably not, but it's hard to think of something nature didn't :/
This made the most sense to me, though. Of all my ideas, lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Probably not, but it's hard to think of something nature didn't :/
> This made the most sense to me, though. Of all my ideas, lol


It looks dope tho


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 23, 2017)

*Merps*


----------



## ariamis (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *Merps*


bork.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

ariamis said:


> bork.


AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

*Makes moth noises*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *Makes moth noises*


Lol that is new. I wonder how it sounds


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *Makes moth noises*



What does the moth say?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lol that is new. I wonder how it sounds


Very quiet I imagine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What does the moth say?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lol that is new. I wonder how it sounds





Ravofox said:


> What does the moth say?


You don't want to know


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> Well I'm not saying to do anything but a sling shot and a tall tree and some acorns and a squirrel suit could work.but no...Umm just ignore they will probably keep doing it either way just flake it off N keep going


Actually, it is past. Im not being bullied anymore. At this point I dont even care. If someone will try to hurt me, I will bring hell to him.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lol that is new. I wonder how it sounds


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You don't want to know


So, is cursing in French as good as the Frenchman from The Matrix says it is?


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

=3


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So, is cursing in French as good as the Frenchman from The Matrix says it is?


It's even better. It's like a psychological relief


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Goodnight Furries! Bed is calling!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Go to melbourne they said, there will be sun they said  :


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Go to melbourne they said, there will be sun they said  :
> View attachment 16962



XD 

Come to Texas (¬‿¬)
There is DEFINITELY sunlight.... and triple digit heat.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD
> 
> Come to Texas (¬‿¬)
> There is DEFINITELY sunlight.... and triple digit heat.


Sunlight, I miss you(but not too much  )
On the other hand, it doesn't rain...yet, so there's that.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD
> 
> Come to Texas (¬‿¬)
> There is DEFINITELY sunlight.... and triple digit heat.



And then....thunderstorms


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD
> 
> Come to Texas (¬‿¬)
> There is DEFINITELY sunlight.... and triple digit heat.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Come to Mexico sunlight and fun guranteed


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Come to Mexico sunlight and fun guranteed


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Only good thing from Texas is the food.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Only good thing from Texas is the food.



I'll stab you


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I'll stab you



Wow, Mabus. What a turnaround


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Wow, Mabus. What a turnaround



Dont fuck with my state


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I'll stab you


Bring the BBQ and you can have at me.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Bring the BBQ and you can have at me.


Can I join? I love cooking :3


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Bring the BBQ and you can have at me.



You want premium, lean, or off the bone? *wolf noises*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You want premium, lean, or off the bone? *wolf noises*


Food


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You want premium, lean, or off the bone? *wolf noises*


All Texan bbq is good bbq. *alien noises, I guess*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Food


I'm starting to get hungry now. Stop mentioning food , please xp


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Dont fuck with my state









                  I certainly won't Mabus


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Food



*Gives a full steak and Texas A1 sauce*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I certainly won't Mabus



I hereby bless you, your days will now be joyful and your life long and healthy


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *Gives a full steak and Texas A1 sauce*


*Eats steak* food is food. Fresh meat is still good to a kitsune


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I hereby bless you, your days will now be joyful and your life long and healthy


Something something nice about texas.
Can I get a blessing too?


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Something something nice about texas.
> Can I get a blessing too?



Of course my son! *blesses*
Your species are very large and common here too 

Can practically have em as pets


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Your species are very large and common here too
> 
> Can practically have em as pets


Is Mothman a legend?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Of course my son! *blesses*
> Your species are very large and common here too
> 
> Can practically have em as pets


Yes! Take them as pet! In reality , they are controlling you and just pretending they are pets


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Is Mothman a legend?


Here?.... debatable xD


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yes! Take them as pet! In reality , they are controlling you and just pretending they are pets


Lol. True


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 24, 2017)

Well I must scadadle now. See y'all!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Here?.... debatable xD


*Makes moth noises*
Move along , no mothman here.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

They get bigger :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> They get bigger :3


This is beautiful <3


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> They get bigger :3


I feel like it's looking at me.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> They get bigger :3



I wish there was a species of moth called the "crystal moth" so I could make stupid jokes about drugs and breaking bad.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I feel like it's looking at me.



Hahaha fluffy and majestic xP


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I wish there was a species of moth called the "crystal moth" so I could make stupid jokes about drugs and breaking bad.


I would love to see such a species. It would probably be lovely(plus, all the puns that you can make about it...)


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm starting to get hungry now. Stop mentioning food , please xp


Food pizza kebab lets make them all. Cooking time *rubs belly*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Food pizza kebab lets make them all. Cooking time *rubs belly*


Pizza with kebab? What's this heresy?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Pizza with kebab? What's this heresy?


Its white man's dream.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its white man's dream.


More like a nightmare. I eat my pizza and my kebab separate x.x


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Fuck pizza, I'll just take the kebab.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Fuck pizza, I'll just take the kebab.


Just food. Lol


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Just food. Lol


better food > just any food


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's even better. It's like a psychological relief


I swear in Scandinavian, it's just so satisfying when you say shit


Mabus said:


> Dont fuck with my state










Spoiler



Sorry, couldn't resist. 





Andromedahl said:


> Only good thing from Texas is the food.


And the laxed gun laws. Ain't nothing like Texan BBQ Spare Ribs and semi-automatics! YEE-HAW! *tilts hat*


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> And the laxed gun laws. Ain't nothing like Texan BBQ Spare Ribs and semi-automatics! YEE HAW! *tilts hat*


Eh, I'm pro-gun regulation so I'm gonna have to decline on the rootin tootin bottle shootin.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> better food > just any food


Just any food > no food


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Just any food > no food


Lasagna> all the rest


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Lasagna> all the rest


But you aren't a cat


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> But you aren't a cat


No need to be Garfield to see the beauty of Lasagna :3


Mr. Fox said:


> I swear in Scandinavian, it's just so satisfying when you say shit


Now that's interesting. Makes me wanna learn this language


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> No need to be Garfield to see the beauty of Lasagna :3


But above everything else? Not always. Sometimes, I just crave tuna. Others, chicken


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Eh, I'm pro-gun regulation so I'm gonna have to decline on the rootin tootin bottle shootin.


Yosemite Sam disagrees.


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

just got a 60 lbs recurve bow. duct taped a flash light to it. now its ready for hunting


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Fuck pizza, I'll just take the kebab.


Yesss gib me huge kebab whith garlic souce extra meaty


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> More like a nightmare. I eat my pizza and my kebab separate x.x


Me too. Pizaa with kebab just sounds weird and wrong


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> just got a 60 lbs recurve bow. duct taped a flash light to it. now its ready for hunting



Hunting humans?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Ok Im dead serious kebab is my favourite thing in food kingdom


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yosemite Sam disagrees.



Not gonna lie... I stared at this for a few moments marveling over how majestically aerodynamic he is. Lol


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yesss gib me huge kebab whith garlic souce extra meaty


Garlic-anything please.

I just really like garlic.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *loads sniper*
> What?


He will eat your plastic sniper.


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Hunting humans?


yep


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Garlic-anything please.
> 
> I just really like garlic.


You my friend, have good tastes!


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You my friend, have good tastes!


good tastes, bad breath.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> good tastes, bad breath.


It's good against vampires tho.

I really enjoy eating garlic as is...Is that weird?


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I really enjoy eating garlic as is...Is that weird?


Kinda, but not gonna lie, I eat a bit of the garlic I mince when I'm cooking occasionally :^P


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> yep


yess hunt them do it.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's good against vampires tho.
> 
> I really enjoy eating garlic as is...Is that weird?


No, garlic is good


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Goood lunch break everyone!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Goood lunch break everyone!


Bon appetit mon cher!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Bon appetit mon cher!


Thanks I'm having a sandwich with bacon and boiled eggs.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Mabus said:
> 
> 
> > And now for my daily woof...
> ...


That just happened.
*Woofs because reasons*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That just happened.
> *Woofs because reasons*


*Howls*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *Howls*


DANGIT!
*Howls in response*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> DANGIT!
> *Howls in response*


Let me flirt with Mabus in peace


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't think the Open Chat is the place for flirting "in peace"... you may want to start a DM conversation at that point


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I don't think the Open Chat is the place for flirting "in peace"... you may want to start a DM conversation at that point


Hehe, I have him on telegram  I flirt with him there too


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hehe, I have him on telegram  I flirt with him there too


Hehehe this is funny. Let us see how you guys flirt


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hehehe this is funny. Let us see how you guys flirt


Usually just a lot of woofing


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Y'all make @Mabus sound like a playa...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Y'all make @Mabus sound like a playa...


Not my intention  I just flirt with him a lot.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anybody want to flirt with me? I dont bite.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Does anybody want to flirt with me? I dont bite.


You never know with Sergals.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You never know with Sergals.


You are god damn right, actually Im angry evil sergal.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You are god damn right, actually Im angry evil sergal.


Change your title then


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Change your title then


No, I wont people will be scared to talk to me, even now they crap pants when they see me.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Does anybody want to flirt with me? I dont bite.


Let me guess... unless we ask you


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Let me guess... unless we ask you


What?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Bite. You don't bite... unless we ask you (read the forum rules if you don't get it)


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Bite. You don't bite... unless we ask you (read the forum rules if you don't get it)


No, no Im not gay.


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

sorry I only go for foxes


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Sure? I dont bite too...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


against my kind. rude, blasphemy, uncalled for, unkind, unfriendly, depressing, bullying, foxsist, specsist , racist, Noe, just no, mean, friggin heck,


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *eyerolls*
> pfth, and i thought humans are odd...
> *walks around a corner to look emo again*


you calling us foxes inferior?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Depends on it. I just expected a bit more tolerance form a fellow canine.


He is just ignorant, dont mind him.


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> See modfox? Even Sergals are more tolerant then you ._.


nah I was only joking around


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Short day at work = Home again


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

I miss my job...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I miss my job...


what did you do?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

I was a food service worker at my university's dining hall. It paid minimum wage, but that more money in my pocket. I forgot what being strapped for cash actually means


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I was a food service worker at my university's dining hall. It paid minimum wage, but that more money in my pocket. I forgot what being strapped for cash actually means


I make a little over minimum wage, only because I mentioned my debt in the job interview


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Campus jobs... they know your in debt xD


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Campus jobs... they know your in debt xD


I guess they do


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Yep. No pay bonus for mentioning that!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Yep. No pay bonus for mentioning that!


lol, I got really lucky though. Most companies wouldn't do what they did for me.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

The termination conditions were the dumbest though!
"You're on the drumline. That makes you unreliable. You're not hired for the next semester, and we expect the uniform back next week"
(For anyone who's curious, the WSUDL schedule was unpredictable this year as a our performances were suddenly in demand. That meant I could get a call 2 hours before my shift, and be told "You've been selected to play at X. Arrive by Y if you don't want to pay a $50 late fee" and I would have no choice but to call out from my $20 wage shift in order to attend.)


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> The termination conditions were the dumbest though!
> "You're on the drumline. That makes you unreliable. You're not hired for the next semester, and we expect the uniform back next week"
> (For anyone who's curious, the WSUDL schedule was unpredictable this year as a our performances were suddenly in demand. That meant I could get a call 2 hours before my shift, and be told "You've been selected to play at X. Arrive by Y if you don't want to pay a $50 late fee" and I would have no choice but to call out from my $20 wage shift in order to attend.)


Sounds stupid as hell.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Yep! Unemployed, unsuccessful (hoping to change that), and unsure of how I missed being furry! Isn't life amazing?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Yep! Unemployed, unsuccessful (hoping to change that), and unsure of how I missed being furry! Isn't life amazing?


Life is weird.


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

existance


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> existance


deep


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> deep


I only exist on fridays


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> I only exist on fridays


I don't exist at all


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

What IS existance?


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> What IS existance?


a temporary object


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> a temporary object


Ah, but is it an object or a concept?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> What IS existance?


existance is futile


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> existance is futile


life....


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> life....


is hell


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> is hell


Welcome to Santa Ana (Jeff Dunham, who wouldn't like Peanut?)


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Welcome to Santa Ana (Jeff Dunham, who wouldn't like Peanut?)


Who the hell is Jeff Dunham?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> I only exist on fridays


Oh yeah. It is Friday today...


Woohoo! Short day!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Who the hell is Jeff Dunham?


Comedian that shoves his hand in a few assess. Lucky for him, those assess belong to puppets


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Who the hell is Jeff Dunham?


*facepaws, then growls*
Here, I'll get you a link. He's a comedian... and a pretty good one at that
Jeff Dunham - Wikipedia
He has a puppet for everyone


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *facepaws, then growls*
> Here, I'll get you a link. He's a comedian... and a pretty good one at that
> Jeff Dunham - Wikipedia
> He has a puppet for everyone


Alright... I don't have anything more to say about that. XD
And he's popular? Wow.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Alright... I don't have anything more to say about that. XD
> And he's popular? Wow.


Why?
Magic


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

That moment when you get excited to meet another fur because they are a first responder like you, then you realize they are a popufur.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> That moment when you get excited to meet another fur because they are a first responder like you, then you realize they are a popufur.


Lol what


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> That moment when you get excited to meet another fur because they are a first responder like you, then you realize they are a popufur.


What's wrong with popufurs? xD


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> What's wrong with popufurs? xD


*Shrugs*


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

I'd be fine with just meeting a fur in real life.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Why?
> Magic


Oh wait! I think I might actually know him. Is he the guy with the terrorist puppet that goes silence, I kill you?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'd be fine with just meeting a fur in real life.


I've only met one other fur. But right now she's a few timezones away


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Oh wait! I think I might actually know him. Is he the guy with the terrorist puppet that goes silence, I kill you?


Yes


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yes


Okay, I think I saw a little bit of one of his shows on tv when I was a kid.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I've only met one other fur. But right now she's a few timezones away


Well, I've actually seen one in real life, but he was... Less than desirable to talk to. So I never told that person about myself


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

Popfurs are anoying never going to watch any of them. There are only few I like.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Well, I've actually seen one in real life, but he was... Less than desirable to talk to. So I never told that person about myself


The one I met is my fiance.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> The one I met is my fiance.


Wow, that's great luck  sucks that you have to be away though


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Wow, that's great luck  sucks that you have to be away though


It's only for a short time. 

But It was interesting how it happened


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

I've never met any. Or if I did, I didn't know because they weren't wearing a fursuit.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I've never met any. Or if I did, I didn't know because they weren't wearing a fursuit.


Lol. I don't even have one yet


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't have the money for a fursuit. I might get this though, I think it looks pretty cool.





And to be honest, even though it's brightly colored, I can still wear it out with no real issues since it doesn't really scream "I'm a furry, deal with it."
But I realllly like the way it looks, I'm seriously tempted to get it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I don't have the money for a fursuit. I might get this though, I think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of it. I say go ahead of you want


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I like the look of it. I say go ahead of you want


I think it does say something about my sexual orientation, but people that are unfamiliar with the furry fandom will just think: oh, a pawprint in paint, that looks pretty cool.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

*screams angrily* -=-

There...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I think it does say something about my sexual orientation, but people that are unfamiliar with the furry fandom will just think: oh, a pawprint in paint, that looks pretty cool.


Yeah
As for what I just recently got, it's not as subtle


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *screams angrily* -=-
> 
> There...


Needing a hug?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *screams angrily* -=-
> 
> There...


*hugs angry wolf* I'm here for you, cutie.


Rystren said:


> Yeah
> As for what I just recently got, it's not as subtle


Wait, what did you get?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Wait, what did you get?


Let me get that picture


Had to make the file size smaller


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Let me get that picture
> 
> 
> Had to make the file size smaller


ooh, sexy  I WANT ONE


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Let me get that picture
> 
> 
> Had to make the file size smaller



Nice shirt o.o


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Nice shirt o.o


Thanks ^^


WolfyJake said:


> ooh, sexy  I WANT ONE


That's exactly what I said when I first saw it


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Thanks ^^
> 
> That's exactly what I said when I first saw it


You'll look super smexy in that


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You'll look super smexy in that


You tell me


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You tell me
> View attachment 16970


Now you just need an open leather jacket...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Now you just need an open leather jacket...


XD thin or thick. Cause I have a thick one


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> XD thin or thick. Cause I have a thick one


Hmm, thin would be best but both could work. You also need a motorcycle.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Nevermind, this actually looks way cooler.


Spoiler: shirt


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I don't have the money for a fursuit. I might get this though, I think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pawprints seem like a nice and subtle way to indicate you being a furry. Since I'm sure most people wouldn't even think twice about it. I'd say get it.


WolfyJake said:


> Hmm, thin would be best but both could work. You also need a motorcycle.


And a slick, comb-over haircut with sunglasses, lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Pawprints seem like a nice and subtle way to indicate you being a furry. Since I'm sure most people wouldn't even think twice about it. I'd say get it.
> 
> And a slick, comb-over haircut with sunglasses, lol


I'm so fucking gay. lol
Rainbow colored shirts and fashion advice... As long as I don't get a purse there's no reason to panic.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Just remember: Don't do anything stupid that you wouldn't want to explain to EMS


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm so fucking gay. lol
> Rainbow colored shirts and fashion advice... As long as I don't get a purse there's no reason to panic.





Spoiler










There's your excuse


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather kill myself.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

No no no. THIS is a satchel (I sewed it myself, because it had to consistent with pre-1840 style):


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God forgive me, I have one


----------



## Mabus (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You tell me
> View attachment 16970



I need a solid black-furred version of this •w•


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I need a solid black-furred version of this •w•


We need to see


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> God forgive me, I have one


Now you can keep all your stuff in it, and get lots of compliments!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Now you can keep all your stuff in it, and get lots of compliments!


Yeah. It's part of my hipster look xp.
All in all, I think I'm the only one that has something like that in my Uni x.x


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Please no


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Huh, that actually is a pretty nice shirt... and it would make a decent conversation starter piece when the time comes to define what a furry is, and what we aren't to the fam...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Huh, that actually is a pretty nice shirt... and it would make a decent conversation starter piece when the time comes to define what a furry is, and what we aren't to the fam...


Which shirt are we talking about here?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

The less than subtle "I am a furry" one


----------



## Sagt (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm grumpy. 

Throughout the entire day, my eye has been hurting when I blink. So, I went to my doctor and apparently the problem was that my cornea had been scratched. To treat it, they put an ointment on my eyeball and then an eyepatch over it. So for the rest of today and most of tomorrow, I'll be cosplaying a pirate against my will. I just need a peg leg and tricorn hat now.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I'm grumpy.
> 
> Throughout the entire day, my eye has been hurting when I blink. So, I went to my doctor and apparently the problem was that my cornea had been scratched. To treat it, they put an ointment on my eyeball and then an eyepatch over it. So for the rest of today and most of tomorrow, I'll be cosplaying a pirate against my will. I just need a peg leg and tricorn hat now.


Or the badass who just won a fight... take your pick


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Okay, I keep getting reply restricted, and I don't even post that much more than usual, what gives?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Okay, I keep getting reply restricted, and I don't even post that much more than usual, what gives?


I dunno, never been affected by this issue before. It doesn't seem to obey very logic rules tho


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Okay, I keep getting reply restricted, and I don't even post that much more than usual, what gives?


That's been me about 9 times since I joined... no joke


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello Furries!!! How are you all tonight?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!!! How are you all tonight?


Good. Hanging out in a mall to get the free wifi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good. Hanging out in a mall to get the free wifi


Lol. Economical.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. Economical.


Indeed . It's noisy tho, but you know, free wifi tops everything.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Indeed . It's noisy tho, but you know, free wifi tops everything.


Are you sitting with your back to a wall? I know how some Furries worry about "getting caught" at being a Furry.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are you sitting with your back to a wall? I know how some Furries worry about "getting caught" at being a Furry.


Nope.I'm sitting on a bench in the middle of the mall. If someones looks at my computer tho, I'll turn him into french fries xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't forget the ketchup!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't forget the ketchup!!


I'm a proud french! I eat my fries with Mayonnaise


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm a proud french! I eat my fries with Mayonnaise


Dude, hold on, I just threw up in my mouth!!   Lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!!! How are you all tonight?


I'm okay, just playing some DnD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm a proud french! I eat my fries with Mayonnaise


Mayo?! Really?! Thanks Pulp Fiction!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm okay, just playing some DnD


It has been 20 years since I played DnD!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

@Okami_No_Heishi: 
We are actually playing together(with Crimson and Jarren and Blue_Jay) . DnD is great!
(And Mayo is awesome  )


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are you sitting with your back to a wall? I know how some Furries worry about "getting caught" at being a Furry.



Isn't that most furries?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It has been 20 years since I played DnD!


Yeah, and I just f*cked up. I woke up my target.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi:
> We are actually playing together(with Crimson and Jarren and Blue_Jay) . DnD is great!
> (And Mayo is awesome  )


I'm reading a new book, Saturn Run, on FaF, and about to smoke a hogleg!!!! I couldn't concentrate on DnD right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Isn't that most furries?


By what I have seen on here, maybe. Me? I could care less. Bought some pawprints last night to go on my SUV. It already has a wolf bumper sticker. And a ball of fur and pawprint keychain hanging from the rearview. Lol I am a Furry!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> By what I have seen on here, maybe. Me? I could care less. Bought some pawprints last night to go on my SUV. It already has a wolf bumper sticker. And a ball of fur and pawprint keychain hanging from the rearview. Lol I am a Furry!


I don't care either. I'm a furry. Yolo(or whatever expression indicating this kind of stuff  ).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Isn't that most furries?


Hiya Hushy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Life is too short to give one single fuck about what anybody may think about you!


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 24, 2017)

Hehe I've made a big move and made my phone wallpaper furry.

So now I just have to look more secretive xD


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Life is too short to give one single fuck about what anybody may think about you!


I agree on that at 100%


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Hehe I've made a big move and made my phone wallpaper furry.
> 
> So now I just have to look more secretive xD


God knows what someone would think if they saw my gallery in my phone!! One word: nsfw.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Matter of fact I should probably delete those, but they are really good!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> God knows what someone would think if they saw my gallery in my phone!! One word: nsfw.


Mine is just full of failed selfies


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Matter of fact I should probably delete those, but they are really good!


Save 'em on Drive first


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Mine is just full of failed selfies


I have a couple of those. Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Save 'em on Drive first


I could probably just find em again. Pinterest has a surprising amount of nsfw furry art.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

So yall are playing DnD? I lost my dice a long time ago. :-( they were purple.  :-(


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

BlueMoon is really tasty beer!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So yall are playing DnD? I lost my dice a long time ago. :-( they were purple.  :-(


I love purple dies! Best choice of color ever.
We're like FAF DnD gang xp .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I love purple dies! Best choice of color ever.
> We're like FAF DnD gang xp .


I was a mage I think. I was a warrior wizard.


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> God knows what someone would think if they saw my gallery in my phone!! One word: nsfw.



Oh yeah.. I may have one or two


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was a mage I think. I was a warrior wizard.


Always been a rogue. they are the best 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> BlueMoon is really tasty beer!


Never tasted it. Where is it from?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Always been a rogue. they are the best
> 
> Never tasted it. Where is it from?


Rogue would be a good word to describe me. But you gotta say it like Tina Fey from SNL playing Sarah Pallin. And Blue Moon is Belgiun beer.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

It's been so long since I've played DnD. I always end up as the maker of my own demise anyways


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It's been so long since I've played DnD. I always end up as the maker of my own demise anyways


Lol. That's life!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Happy Friday Everyone!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!!!


It's saturday here , but I'll take it anyways.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's saturday here , but I'll take it anyways.


So you've already had your good Friday? We are trying to catch up!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's saturday here , but I'll take it anyways.


So is it morning there? Timezones are so confusing.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So you've already had your good Friday? We are trying to catch up!!


My friday was alright . I got to visit some neat places thanks to Ravofox's advice!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> My friday was alright . I got to visit some neat places thanks to Ravofox's advice!


Is Ravo an Aussie?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Is Ravo an Aussie?


Yep! And he was kind enough to tell me the good stuff to see here :3 !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yep! And he was kind enough to tell me the good stuff to see here :3 !


Pawsome!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!!


Indeed. I must admit I was running of ideas of things to see fast :3


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 24, 2017)

Someone take me to America


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Someone take me to America


Why would you go to america? Straya is great :3


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

meanwhile, this weekend, im just gonna give up on hiding it. i just wont throw it at anyone unless they ask


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Someone take me to America


You need to hook up with Sarachaga and go show him your country! America is nice, but here it aint the flora and fauna trying to kill you. It's super conservative gun nuts and thugs from the ghetto. Lol


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Why would you go to america? Straya is great :3



Because SpaceX


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> meanwhile, this weekend, im just gonna give up on hiding it. i just wont throw it at anyone unless they ask


AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Because SpaceX


They are in this book I am reading. Apparently Space X and Virgin merge in the future. Which makes sense.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> meanwhile, this weekend, im just gonna give up on hiding it. i just wont throw it at anyone unless they ask


Good luck, flufehh


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Good luck, flufehh


that shirt is basically the start.
assuming they haven't figured it out already from the other fox and wolf themed shirts that I have


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Good luck, flufehh


Breaaaa!!!!


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They are in this book I am reading. Apparently Space X and Virgin merge in the future. Which makes sense.



I dunno, SpaceX has a mission. Virgin is just a money making enterprise isn't it?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> that shirt is basically the start.
> assuming they haven't figured it out already from the other fox and wolf themed shirts that I have


I have two wolf shirts!! Lol!!! I saw that shirt of yours while I lurked a short time earlier. I like it!


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 24, 2017)

There's a Tesla store in Melbourne!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have two wolf shirts!! Lol!!! I saw that shirt of yours while I lurked a short time earlier. I like it!


I have two shirts with a wolf face, two with a fox face, and another with several foxes on it.

and a fox blanket


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I dunno, SpaceX has a mission. Virgin is just a money making enterprise isn't it?


Of course. But Space X is too. Big money in space! Imagine launching a sat for someone and they pay you hundreds of millions of dollars. NASA is just a government black hole that money goes into and nothing comes out. Beauracracy!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> There's a Tesla store in Melbourne!


Do you know where it is?
EDIT: Wait, dumb question, I have google maps


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> There's a Tesla store in Melbourne!


I saw a badass Tesla yesterday in traffic. It was all black with chrome highlights. Even the door handles were chrome.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I saw a badass Tesla yesterday in traffic. It was all black with chrome highlights. Even the door handles were chrome.


Heh, tomorrow I'm gonna go check out the Telsa store . Could be interesting to see x)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh, tomorrow I'm gonna go check out the Telsa store . Could be interesting to see x)


How long are you over there for? I would suggest hopping a plane to New Zealand as well. Bhutrflai does these jigsaw puzzles online and all of them lately have been of New Zealand. Spectaluar vistas!!! And it is where Lord Of The Rings was filmed.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How long are you over there for? I would suggest hopping a plane to New Zealand as well. Bhutrflai does these jigsaw puzzles online and all of them lately have been of New Zealand. Spectaluar vistas!!! And it is where Lord Of The Rings was filmed.


It's true that it must be interesting to see! I am here for two years, so I'll see! 
I'll probably go to the fur con too


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I have two shirts with a wolf face, two with a fox face, and another with several foxes on it.
> 
> and a fox blanket


I should get me some of that xP
This tuesday, my mother picked up and flipped through my sketchbook with the furry stuff that I've drawn, because I stupidly left it out. There was nothing pornographic. But I just sat there in shocked silence, pretending not to notice until she left 
It went surprisingly well, actually. I guess she always knew I liked that sorta thing.


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

When you have to skip ahead 81 pages to catch up on Open Chat, you have been gone too long!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I should get me some of that xP
> This tuesday, my mother picked up and flipped through my sketchbook with the furry stuff that I've drawn, because I stupidly left it out. There was nothing pornographic. But I just sat there in shocked silence, pretending not to notice until she left
> It went surprisingly well, actually. I guess she always knew I liked that sorta thing.


i could not imagine how to react to that.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> i could not imagine how to react to that.


My heart stopped for a minute, I guess that kept me reacting from anything.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> When you have to skip ahead 81 pages to catch up on Open Chat, you have been gone too long!!


Welcome back, Artruya


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I should get me some of that xP
> This tuesday, my mother picked up and flipped through my sketchbook with the furry stuff that I've drawn, because I stupidly left it out. There was nothing pornographic. But I just sat there in shocked silence, pretending not to notice until she left
> It went surprisingly well, actually. I guess she always knew I liked that sorta thing.


Awesome! Did you guys talk about it? Or did she see it and kinda just leave it alone?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> My heart stopped for a minute, I guess that kept me reacting from anything.


i feel i would've done the same


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Welcome back, Artruya


Thank you Karatine!!  May I say, your new avatar is amazing!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Thank you Karatine!!  May I say, your new avatar is amazing!


*waves* hi artruya


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> When you have to skip ahead 81 pages to catch up on Open Chat, you have been gone too long!!


Hey Artruya!!!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

'evening fellas.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

I am reading so sorry for long delays!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am reading so sorry for long delays!


that's fine. reading is good for you. lol


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *waves* hi artruya


Hi Rystren  I don't believe we have met! It is nice to meet you!!
Hey I'm originally from "somewhere near Chicago" too!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Artruya!!!!


Hey Okami! Good to see you again! Sorry I've been gone for a while. How are you doing??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> 'evening fellas.


Hiya Andromedal!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hi Rystren  I don't believe we have met! It is nice to meet you!!
> Hey I'm originally from "somewhere near Chicago" too!
> 
> Hey Okami! Good to see you again! Sorry I've been gone for a while. How are you doing??


it's only where I am near currently. it's due to change within the next year or so


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> that's fine. reading is good for you. lol


I wonder how many hours I have spent reading in my life? With the hundreds of books I own, and the hundreds from the library? I imagine a whole year or two of my life has been spent reading. Lol


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Awesome! Did you guys talk about it? Or did she see it and kinda just leave it alone?


She didn't say anything. Just kind of an awkward "Aaaanyyy way, I'll see you later" and that was that 


Artruya said:


> Thank you Karatine!!  May I say, your new avatar is amazing!


Thank you! I also like yours, really charming pixel art


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wonder how many hours I have spent reading in my life? With the hundreds of books I own, and the hundreds from the library? I imagine a whole year or two of my life has been spent reading. Lol


probably the same amount of time i've spent behind a computer screen


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hi Rystren  I don't believe we have met! It is nice to meet you!!
> Hey I'm originally from "somewhere near Chicago" too!
> 
> Hey Okami! Good to see you again! Sorry I've been gone for a while. How are you doing??


Great!! Welcome back! Been doing fine. And you? How have you been?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Gonna go see The Great Wall in the morning! Hope it's good.


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> it's only where I am near currently. it's due to change within the next year or so


Oh! I didn't stick around long either. I moved to WA. Are you moving for a job or something, or because Illinois kinda sucks (just my opinion)?


Karatine said:


> She didn't say anything. Just kind of an awkward "Aaaanyyy way, I'll see you later" and that was that
> 
> Thank you! I also like yours, really charming pixel art


Well that's cool! Could have gone a lot worse I suppose  Now you don't feel the need to hide it?
Thanks Karatine  I made it on a fun little mobile app called dotpic


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Oh! I didn't stick around long either. I moved to WA. Are you moving for a job or something, or because Illinois kinda sucks (just my opinion)?


Job/school.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome back Artruya! And nice profile pic indeed!
Gosh this chat moves too fast ^^


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Gosh this chat moves too fast ^^


s'why I don't bother reading up on missed posts save for the past few pages when stepping in.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Welcome back Artruya! And nice profile pic indeed!
> Gosh this chat moves too fast ^^


Dont it! But it's good!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> s'why I don't bother reading up on missed posts save for the past few pages when stepping in.


I lurk sometimes when I don't have a lot of time. So I see some things I don't normally see because of blocked users.


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great!! Welcome back! Been doing fine. And you? How have you been?


Thanks Okami!
I'm glad to hear! And I've been doing very well, thanks for asking 



Sarachaga said:


> Welcome back Artruya! And nice profile pic indeed!
> Gosh this chat moves too fast ^^


Thank you Sarachaga, it's great to see you!  How have things been for you??


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Thank you Sarachaga, it's great to see you!  How have things been for you??


Well things have been great! I've moved to australia, and I'm about to start my courses there ^^!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank The Great Giraffe I don't have to work tomorrow!!!!BREAAA!


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well things have been great! I've moved to australia, and I'm about to start my courses there ^^!


Wooahhh 
You seem in good spirits about it, you must like it there so far?? I had no idea you were moving there!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thank The Great Giraffe I don't have to work tomorrow!!!!BREAAA!


lucky. lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Wooahhh
> You seem in good spirits about it, you must like it there so far?? I had no idea you were moving there!


A Frenchman in The Outback!! Sounds like a 007 movie title! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Carbyne (Feb 24, 2017)

HEEELLLOOO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> lucky. lol


It's  nice to work for yourself. Then you can say, I am off the next three days. See yah Monday!

And me and Sarachaga have reply restrictions!! WTF!!!!

HELLO CARBYNE!!



I don't have any cookies, but I have some Hostess Ding Dongs and Little Debbie Oatmeal Creme Pies!!!

Nice to see you Carbyne!!! Just said to bhutrflai last night that you hadnt been on in awhile.

*howls loudly* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Oh! I didn't stick around long either. I moved to WA. Are you moving for a job or something, or because Illinois kinda sucks (just my opinion)?
> 
> Well that's cool! Could have gone a lot worse I suppose  Now you don't feel the need to hide it?
> Thanks Karatine  I made it on a fun little mobile app called dotpic


She doesn't know about the fandom still, but that's okay.
That program looks like a lot of fun, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's  nice to work for yourself. Then you can say, I am off the next three days. See yah Monday!


sadly, i have watch tomorrow morning. and it's a really boring one too *sadface*


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> HEEELLLOOO


Carbyne!!!! The cookie bandit is online! xP Hey there!


----------



## Carbyne (Feb 24, 2017)

I came for cookies, search and destroy!


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> She doesn't know about the fandom still, but that's okay.
> That program looks like a lot of fun, I'll give it a go!


I hope you enjoy it  Do you have an FA account? I'd like to see what you come up with if you decide to upload something 
Edit: Nevermind I found you already


----------



## Carbyne (Feb 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's  nice to work for yourself. Then you can say, I am off the next three days. See yah Monday!
> 
> And me and Sarachaga have reply restrictions!! WTF!!!!
> 
> ...


If it don't have any poisonous raisins I'm in for some!
Hey Okami!


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Artruya said:


> I hope you enjoy it  Do you have an FA account? I'd like to see what you come up with if you decide to upload something
> Edit: Nevermind I found you already


Oh, yeah lol. Just my digital drawings are there. I've stopped doing those for the time being.
Well, except for my profile picture, but I drew that on paper first and just colored over it in gimp.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh, yeah lol. Just my digital drawings are there. I've stopped doing those for the time being.
> Well, except for my profile picture, but I drew that on paper first and just colored over it in gimp.


I'm really bad at drawing. I get really frustrated with it cause it never looks right


----------



## Carbyne (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm really bad at drawing. I get really frustrated with it cause it never looks right


That's the same what I feel! I draw a wolf and I'm like "hell yeah im a badass artist" then like 30 minutes later it just gets trashed. 
Of course though anyone can draw


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> That's the same what I feel! I draw a wolf and I'm like "hell yeah im a badass artist" then like 30 minutes later it just gets trashed.
> Of course though anyone can draw


I don't even get finished


----------



## Carbyne (Feb 24, 2017)

Have you used any tutorials or looked at any?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> Have you used any tutorials or looked at any?


I've tried. My hand just doesn't cooperate


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I don't even get finished


Well, copying pictures of what you eventually want to draw on your own will eventually help you get there.
Other than that... just keep at it


----------



## Artruya (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh, yeah lol. Just my digital drawings are there. I've stopped doing those for the time being.
> Well, except for my profile picture, but I drew that on paper first and just colored over it in gimp.


Oh, well it turned out really great! I love it. I'll keep an eye out in case you decide to start posting again


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

do you ever just... poop out a sketch and not kno what to do with it.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> do you ever just... poop out a sketch and not kno what to do with it.


Lol. Sometimes


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Got this sitting on my desk from last night and just kinda goin "hm."


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Got this sitting on my desk from last night and just kinda goin "hm."


Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Got this sitting on my desk from last night and just kinda goin "hm."


Looks dope


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

meanwhile, i sit in bed casually. i might draw a little on my laptop. dont know what though.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> meanwhile, i sit in bed casually. i might draw a little on my laptop. dont know what though.


It's times like this where I wish my desktop was a laptop so I could lie in bed too.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It's times like this where I wish my desktop was a laptop so I could lie in bed too.


lol. lucky me, this thing also has a touch screen.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

I see a Mabus wolf nearby


----------



## Mabus (Feb 25, 2017)

-> *insert woof here* <-


----------



## Mabus (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I see a Mabus wolf nearby



You are correct my good sir :3 
Woofing in from the wild frontier!


----------



## Karatine (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> lol. lucky me, this thing also has a touch screen.


I wonder if you could get a stylus for that touch screen you could practice drawing with that.
I don't know about using a finger for it though 


Mabus said:


> -> *insert woof here* <-


Hi, Mabus


----------



## Mabus (Feb 25, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I wonder if you could get a stylus for that touch screen you could practice drawing with that.
> I don't know about using a finger for it though
> 
> Hi, Mabus


Herrooo •v•


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I wonder if you could get a stylus for that touch screen you could practice drawing with that.
> I don't know about using a finger for it though
> 
> Hi, Mabus


i have a stylus pen, but it doesnt feel quite right at the angle. doesnt slide very well either. using my finger feels much better anyways


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

I personally think pen and paper is better practicing than a touchscreen-lappy (but I'm biased.)


----------



## Karatine (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> i have a stylus pen, but it doesnt feel quite right at the angle. doesnt slide very well either. using my finger feels much better anyways


I don't draw with a tablet or stylus, but I heard that you can get used to using one if you just use it for everything in place of your finger. Not just drawing.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I don't draw with a tablet or stylus, but I heard that you can get used to using one if you just use it for everything in place of your finger. Not just drawing.


i just dont have paper to use. or a good pencil


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> i just dont have paper to use. or a good pencil


There's always your poop and the wall :^V

Really tho you don't even need a good pencil and plain printer paper works.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> There's always your poop and the wall :^V
> 
> Really tho you don't even need a good pencil and plain printer paper works.


i have literally no paper. lol.

as for pencils. also none. especially mechanical


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> i have literally no paper. lol.
> 
> as for pencils. also none. especially mechanical


Add some cheap paper and some straight up school wooden number 2 pencils to your grocery list then sometime if y'feel like it


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Add some cheap paper and some straight up school wooden number 2 pencils to your grocery list then sometime if y'feel like it


i might. not sure though


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> i might. not sure though


Just know that there's always a way to draw for those who wanna :^P


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Just know that there's always a way to draw for those who wanna :^P


Yeah. 
I'm using my computer at the moment


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 25, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It's been so long since I've played DnD. I always end up as the maker of my own demise anyways


First battle I get in... and that was literally almost me xD


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 25, 2017)

*woof*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> First battle I get in... and that was literally almost me xD


Lol


----------



## Karatine (Feb 25, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> First battle I get in... and that was literally almost me xD


lol, I remember my fighter who used two flails. I critically missed and hit myself in the face twice, both times knocking myself down to 1 hp xP


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol


I know, I'm literally a Ranger tank, and I can't understand something so simple as the location of monsters, vs my abilities' inability to locate players


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Karatine said:


> lol, I remember my fighter who used two flails. I critically missed and hit myself in the face twice, both times knocking myself down to 1 hp xP


That's unfortunate


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, Im sorry *merps*


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello peeps.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hello peeps.


Hello wolf


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm a proud french! I eat my fries with Mayonnaise





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dude, hold on, I just threw up in my mouth!!   Lol



Nothing wrong with that! I actually do it too. I didn't know that was a French thing.

I only played a little bit of DnD, my Ex was the DM of that one, and I wanted to play a Lycanthrope, so he helped me make one. I don't think his friends liked the idea, but it was still fun!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I actually do it too. I didn't know that was a French thing.
> 
> I only played a little bit of DnD, my Ex was the DM of that one, and I wanted to play a Lycanthrope, so he helped me make one. I don't think his friends liked the idea, but it was still fun!


Dude, fries with mayo is awesome. I like it with ketchup too. You can also get something called Patatje Oorlog which is fries with Ketchup (or curry), Mayonaise, Peanut Sauce and onions. But I absolutely hate peanut sauce, so I don't get that like ever.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Ahhh.. stomach ache


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Ahhh.. stomach ache


Whats wrong, sweetie?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Whats wrong, sweetie?


Not sure. But just a bad stomachache


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Not sure. But just a bad stomachache


*rubs belly*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *rubs belly*


lol. if only it were so easy


----------



## modfox (Feb 25, 2017)

upset stomachs are the best... *Not*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

Uhh worst thing is food poisening, you vomit all night.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

Btw Im open for another Q&A ask me anything. Im not even sure why Im doing them, I want to have some genuine interaction with people in this horrible place.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

and, done


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> and, done


Thanks to my belly rub!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Ahhh.. stomach ache



You have a stomach ache, and I have a back ache  What a crappy day.

I'm sitting in front of my computer, and I don't want to move, because I know it's going to hurt.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Thanks to my belly rub!


Lol. That ended a while ago. 

I only just finished a drawing


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 25, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You have a stomach ache, and I have a back ache  What a crappy day.
> 
> I'm sitting in front of my computer, and I don't want to move, because I know it's going to hurt.



Might help you out if you stopped aching


----------



## Royn (Feb 25, 2017)

Mint tea for you, backrub with ointment for you, bam.  Work here is done.  Yalls healed both.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

Royn said:


> Mint tea for you, backrub with ointment for you, bam.  Work here is done.  Yalls healed both.


Hey hi.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

Well I have eye aiche I spend too much time on my mobile and PC, Like way too much. I dont have life.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well I have eye aiche I spend too much time on my mobile and PC, Like way too much. I dont have life.


You clearly have a life. Lol. Otherwise we wouldn't be speaking


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You clearly have a life. Lol. Otherwise we wouldn't be speaking


Hmmm sure, maybe.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

@Rystren I heard you are drawing. What kind of things you draw?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Rystren I heard you are drawing. What kind of things you draw?


I was drawing a fox


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I was drawing a fox


How good it is?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How good it is?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


>


Wow Im impressed Its pretty good, better than my skills. you used plain pencils?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow Im impressed Its pretty good, better than my skills. you used plain pencils?


It's actually digital.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


>


Well that was worth the frustration, wasn't it?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Well that was worth the frustration, wasn't it?


Not much frustration this time. Music helps


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Not much frustration this time. Music helps


Looks gud! I can only wish for such skills.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Looks gud! I can only wish for such skills.


Patience really.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Patience really.


Well, patience is hard for me, and even if I could be patient, I could never make that.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, patience is hard for me, and even if I could be patient, I could never make that.


Really?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Really?


Really. I have no artistic talent and I haven't drawn anything in like 4 years.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Really. I have no artistic talent and I haven't drawn anything in like 4 years.


Darn. That's no fun


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Darn. That's no fun


Yeah, I know


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yeah, I know


What do you do? Aside from not draw. Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What do you do? Aside from not draw. Lol


Work, Sell stuff online so I have money to fix up my car, fix up my car, go to the gym, repeat.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Work, Sell stuff online so I have money to fix up my car, fix up my car, go to the gym, repeat.


So basically mostly stuff I don't do. Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Hello Furries!!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Hello Furries!!


Hi there furry!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 25, 2017)

Good morning (or night; wrong side of the world)


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Hello Furries!!


Bonjour Okami!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Good morning (or night; wrong side of the world)


one more minute then it's midnight


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Bonjour Okami!


Hello Sarachaga from Down Under!!!! How are things in Kangaroo Land?!
You know, it has been weeks since I have gotten reply restrictions. Hell, for three months straight I had the most post!! Why???????


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> one more minute then it's midnight


Its 6 pm on the dot here!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hi there furry!


Hey Wolfy! Howls it going? 
The forums are so much more fun when you can reply to people, talk with them. Interact.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Sarachaga from Down Under!!!! How are things in Kangaroo Land?!


Things are good I guess. I got lost for like the hundreth time but I'm in the process of finding my way


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Wolfy! Howls it going?


I have been listening to my favorite band as a kid all day long. It's still awesome


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Things are good I guess. I got lost for like the hundreth time but I'm in the process of finding my way


Just don't wander off into the outback. Next thing you know you're being saved by the Aboriginy, fed plenty of hallucinogens,  and tripping your balls off! Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have been listening to my favorite band as a kid all day long. It's still awesome


Which band?
Well that was QUICK!! I have godamned reply restrictions. Wth mods!!!
6 replies and I get reply restrictions!!???? Is this some sort of sign?!?!
I guess I just have to keep posting on my previous post. Which will annoy the hell out of whomever it was originally too. Sorry Wolfy!!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Which band?
> Well that was QUICK!! I have godamned reply restrictions. Wth mods!!!
> 6 replies and I get reply restrictions!!???? Is this some sort of sign?!?!



666?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Which band?
> Well that was QUICK!! I have godamned reply restrictions. Wth mods!!!
> 6 replies and I get reply restrictions!!???? Is this some sort of sign?!?!


Sorry bout this man


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi okami


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Which band?


It's a globally unknown Dutch pop/blues band called Skik. They made amazing music though 
These are probably my favorite songs of them. Sorry for the amount of videos, but this is probably still my favorite band of all time and I think you guys might like it as well. It also is a big part of our culture. Sadly, they split up in 2002.


Spoiler: Some musics from my country







Song name translates to: It goes the way it goes. It's all about how it's okay to screw things up and just go with the flow because everything will work out in the end. As they show in their video, by occasionally screwing stuff up, like crew walking on set and the drummer missing his cue.




Literal translation is: It's not for bacon and beans. (It's a Dutch saying meaning: it's not a joke, or this is serious) It's about not wanting to do something and that you usually always avoid, but now you're face to face with it and you have to do it.




Means: On Bicycles. A couple of years ago this was one of the nominations for our countries unofficial anthem. This is also their most famous song, because it's really, really Dutch. Also a popular bicycle route was named the Skik-route because of this song.




And this one means: Now & Then. It's all about how a guy kept waiting for his girlfriend (for like a date or something), and how he now & then gets sick and tired of waiting but his devotion to her stopped him from walking away.




And my last favorite is: Everything Ends. This is the most emotional song they ever made. Talking about how everything has an end. Every season, every song and every life. Made even sadder by the fact that this was the last song they ever made. It also has a minute long outro to put the emphasis on the ending of their last ever song.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhh worst thing is food poisening, you vomit all night.


It gets worse if you're on a plane... Then your hurling the entire flight


----------



## Sagt (Feb 25, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It's a globally unknown Dutch pop/blues band called Skik. They made amazing music though
> These are probably my favorite songs of them. Sorry for the amount of videos, but this is probably still my favorite band of all time and I think you guys might like it as well. It also is a big part of our culture. Sadly, they split up in 2002.
> 
> 
> ...


My only experience with Dutch music is from a guy called Lil Kleine that my brother, who's living in the Netherlands, told me about. I was not impressed with his music, lol.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Lcs said:


> My only experience with Dutch music is from a guy called Lil Kleine that my brother, who's living in the Netherlands, told me about. I was not impressed with his music, lol.


That dude is a total disappointment. Skik is actually good though.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

mmmmmmafternooon'


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> mmmmmmafternooon'


Good afternoon, welcome to FAF general discussion... How may I direct your call? :V


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Good afternoon, welcome to FAF general discussion... How may I direct your call? :V


In whatever way that doesn't involve racking up my phone bills.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> mmmmmmafternooon'


Good evening California!

Yeah. Poor Cali can't do anything halfassed. It's either full blown drought with fires or full blown rain with flooding and landslides. I feel for yall bro!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

*flops*


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good evening California!


I would say "california has no good nights. only drought" BUT

We're not in drought anymore.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi okami


Hey Rystren!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

I swear my phone has been hacked!!!

Im gonna go to the store and get some smokes. Brb!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Rystren!


How was your day?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> How was your day?


It was good. Saw The Great Wall! Was a good movie! Lots of action and hot people in armor! Lol


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It was good. Saw The Great Wall! Was a good movie! Lots of action and hot people in armor! Lol


Lol. Sounds like a better day than I had


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It was good. Saw The Great Wall! Was a good movie! Lots of action and hot people in armor! Lol


Hot as in it's hot in the armor or?....


----------



## Karatine (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> mmmmmmafternooon'


Happy afternoon peeples :v


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

What a fine evening to draw


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What a fine evening to draw


Indeed it is!
 What is it that you are drawing?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What a fine evening to draw
> 
> 
> Sarachaga said:
> ...


Yes, yes it is. I myself was drawing new channel art (I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do next in terms of drawing anthros). Here's a copy:



While he's just a concept, all art must start somewhere!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Indeed it is!
> What is it that you are drawing?


Yet another fox. Lol


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Evening drawing party? :^J


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Here's what I'm working on currently:


It's nowhere finished but I like where it is going


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Hot as in it's hot in the armor or?....


Hot as in smoking HAWT!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

i think i just lost the entire page


----------



## Artruya (Feb 25, 2017)

Catching up on Open Chat like...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Catching up on Open Chat like...


Playing catch up can be tedious. Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> i think i just lost the entire page


Entire page of what?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Hostess makes really tasty treats!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hostess makes really tasty treats!


And meanwhile, I've only eaten a salad and I feel super hungry


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hostess makes really tasty treats!


hoho's <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> And meanwhile, I've only eaten a salad and I feel super hungry


Eat man!!!! You need more than a salad!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> hoho's <3


Ding Dongs!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Eat man!!!! You need more than a salad!!!


You're right! I'm gonna go on the hunt for food


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> hoho's <3


Notice how some of their names are pretty.........out there?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You're right! I'm gonna go on the hunt for food


AWOOOOOOOO!!!!Those cheeseburgers I made tonight were PAWSOME!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOOOO!!!!Those cheeseburgers I made tonight were PAWSOME!!


That's great! I feel a craving for cheeseburgers now  !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's great! I feel a craving for cheeseburgers now  !


With double bacon!!!!!!And fresh cut French fries!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> With double bacon!!!!!!


Yep, you definitely know what's good  !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Entire page of what?


The drawing I was working on got reset to blank


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Well guys, I think it is time for this old wolf to go to bed. So on that note, I am out! Goodnight fellow Furries!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> The drawing I was working on got reset to blank


Sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## Artruya (Feb 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hostess makes really tasty treats!


I would agree....
But Lil Debbie got her snacks on lock!  Engineered to perfection


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Artruya said:


> But Lil Debbie got her snacks on lock!  Engineered to perfection


*swiss rolls*


----------



## Artruya (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> *swiss rolls*


*<3*
_...oatmeal creampies_!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Notice how some of their names are pretty.........out there?


I see what your getting at with the edgy names, huh?^


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Morning


Evenin' mate
How are you?


----------



## katalistik (Feb 26, 2017)

Morning to yall.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Morning to yall.


What's up m8?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Evenin' mate
> How are you?


Im good, just being lazy. How are u?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im good, just being lazy. How are u?


I'm mostly ok :^)


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Ok this made me to jizz


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok this made me to jizz





Martin2W said:


> made me to jizz


It's a nice costume but not *that *hot :^P


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> It's a nice costume but not *that *hot :^P


Its the best fursuit I have ever seen, just look at it.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

That looks very well made. Someone definetly put some thought into that suit. Props to them.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> That looks very well made. Someone definetly put some thought into that suit. Props to them.


Yeah Clockwork makes best orahier fursuits.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yeah Clockwork makes best orahier fursuits.





Martin2W said:


> orahier


An ohiowhatnow?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yeah Clockwork makes best orahier fursuits.


Debating whether to make a suit and just commission the mask, or not to make a fursuit just yet... *checks wallet* then again, depends on the rate xD


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Debating whether to make a suit and just commission the mask, or not to make a fursuit just yet... *checks wallet* then again, depends on the rate xD


Just make sure y'got another person to help you with the duct tape dummie if you ever end up makin the bodysuit~


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Debating whether to make a suit and just commission the mask, or not to make a fursuit just yet... *checks wallet* then again, depends on the rate xD


Dont get fursuit. Expensive, expensive. No idea how much orahier would cost but my sergal was estimated at 5k.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Just make sure y'got another person to help you with the duct tape dummie if you ever end up makin the bodysuit~


One question how do I get other people to help me, I dont want anyone know Im a furry. Ask help from local furries?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dont get fursuit. Expensive, expensive. No idea how much orahier would cost but my sergal was estimated at 5k.


Is that only the mask, or the whole ****ing suit?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> One question how do I get other people to help me, I dont want anyone know Im a furry. Ask help from local furries?


Find another furry??? IDK. I finally told my mom yesterday... only because I know she can keep her mouth shut under certain circumstances


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> One question how do I get other people to help me, I dont want anyone know Im a furry.


Then you're kinda sol unless you're really careful about how you're taping up and cutting the stuff off of yourself; Honestly, I'd just go with a partial as a first fursuit. S'what I did.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Is that only the mask, or the whole ****ing suit?


Whole suit Im talking about clockwork. But there are plenty good cheap makers. I will jizz if one day I will be able to get orahier fullsuit from clockwork. I mean when my sergal suit craps out.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Then you're kinda sol unless you're really careful about how you're taping up and cutting the stuff off of yourself; Honestly, I'd just go with a partial as a first fursuit. S'what I did.


IDK, man. I'm prone to lose things, so fewer pieces is better for me. Also, partial suit???


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> An ohiowhatnow?


I'm with Andromdahl, what is an orahier?


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I will jizz


Y'do know what that means, right?


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> IDK, man. I'm prone to lose things, so fewer pieces is better for me. Also, partial suit???


A fursuit with the head, tail, hands, and feet, but no bodysuit.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Maybe I should cross orahier with sergal?? Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Y'do know what that means, right?


I know what it means. I use strong expresions. But no doubt that would happen if I got fursuit.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Maybe I should cross orahier with sergal?? Lol


I'm relitivly a new furry, so I've never wore suits nor have I gone to conventions and such, but I still think its very interesting.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> A fursuit with the head, tail, hands, and feet, but no bodysuit.


See, that's out of my skillset. I could probably sew the main suit, but the rest is complicated


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I'm relitivly a new furry, so I've never wore suits nor have I gone to conventions and such, but I still think its very interesting.


Same boat, just think it would be fun to make my first suit


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I'm relitivly a new furry, so I've never wore suits nor have I gone to conventions and such, but I still think its very interesting.


Me too. Im also new.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> See, that's out of my skillset. I could probably sew the main suit, but the rest is complicated


Deffffsss a learning process. Had fun making mine but I've been a sewer/craftperson for a while before that.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Deffffsss a learning process. Had fun making mine but I've been a sewer/craftperson for a while before that.


My only experience thus far is making Regalia for OA ceremonies and Venturing Crew outings. Hence, easy seams and not many sharp turns


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> My only experience thus far is making Regalia for OA ceremonies and Venturing Crew outings. Hence, easy seams and not many sharp turns


Good starting point tho!
If y'ever get curious, its pretty easy to get a hold of some practice fabric and some good thread and needles to just start practicing stitches or doing simple projects~


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Good starting point tho!
> If y'ever get curious, its pretty easy to get a hold of some practice fabric and some good thread and needles to just start practicing stitches or doing simple projects~


I know. It's hard finding material appropriate for pre-1840 personas, though... Faux fur is actually quite common (or it was before I discovered my furriness. Now it will probably be like trying to find *yoinking* canvas in a *yoinking* craft store... lol [*yoink!* my life]) around where I live during the summer


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I know. It's hard finding material appropriate for pre-1840 personas, though... Faux fur is actually quite common (or it was before I discovered my furriness. Now it will probably be like trying to find *yoinking* canvas in a *yoinking* craft store... lol [*yoink!* my life]) around where I live during the summer


ackh.... Makes me feel lucky to have a pretty good range of craft and fabric stores within an hour locally


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

It's not about the stores, it's about the _lack_ of merchandise variety. I can never find what I need... but not before I need it. And I refuse to hoard fabric, so I only buy what I need when I need it


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It's not about the stores, it's about the _lack_ of merchandise variety. I can never find what I need... but not before I need it. And I refuse to hoard fabric, so I only buy what I need when I need it


You can never find something when you look for it. I really hate it when that happens.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It's not about the stores, it's about the _lack_ of merchandise variety. I can never find what I need... but not before I need it. And I refuse to hoard fabric, so I only buy what I need when I need it


Can be a bit about the stores (but admittedly not entirely); I've found mom & pop shops have more potential variety and some rarer finds than a chain like say, Joanns, but it isn't always the case. But, yeah imagining tryna be historically accurate, can see how stores wouldn't have stuff for a niche hobby there, and online fabric shopping can be gamey X^o


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

Weirdly enough, I tend to find a lot of fabric but no foam in the stores that I visit. And I'm desperatly looking for foam


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Hmm fursuit making is very hard task are you sure you want to make it yourself? End result might look cringy if you have little expiwrence.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Can be a bit about the stores (but admittedly not entirely); I've found mom & pop shops have more potential variety and some rarer finds than a chain like say, Joanns, but it isn't always the case. But, yeah imagining tryna be historically accurate, can see how stores wouldn't have stuff for a niche hobby there, and online fabric shopping can be gamey X^o


It's not event that I need to find a type of material... it's the *Yoink!* print! Plenty of floral prints today, but not enough that I would be caught dead in (even if I'm firing a .54 while wearing it)...


Zaddict16 said:


> You can never find something when you look for it. I really hate it when that happens.





Sarachaga said:


> Weirdly enough, I tend to find a lot of fabric but no foam in the stores that I visit. And I'm desperatly looking for foam


IKR?


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Weirdly enough, I tend to find a lot of fabric but no foam in the stores that I visit. And I'm desperatly looking for foam


Might have to order upholstery foam online; the only places I kno are geared for North America tho, not Australia unfortunately :^c


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hmm fursuit making is very hard task are you sure you want to make it yourself? End result might look cringy if you have little expiwrence.


A first suit is a first suit is a first suit. It's supposed to be cringy... and if you start doing it, you could get good enough to start accepting commissions on suits, eh?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hmm fursuit making is very hard task are you sure you want to make it yourself? End result might look cringy if you have little expiwrence.


Yeah but it's nice to do it on your own. Makes you practice plenty of skills and tht's rewarding too!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> A first suit is a first suit is a first suit. It's supposed to be cringy... and if you start doing it, you could get good enough to start accepting commissions on suits, eh?


Are you sure you want to go this way?


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hmm fursuit making is very hard task are you sure you want to make it yourself? End result might look cringy if you have little expiwrence.


Three words: Sense of accomplishment


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you sure you want to go this way?


I don't live in the right place to travel to cons... it forces the rate to triple (just for airfare). And I could always revisit it later... Also, this:


Andromedahl said:


> Three words: Sense of accomplishment


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Ok I see, good luck.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

welp, meds are kickin in so I'm gonna go clock out.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

One question how did you make your ductape dummy have you paid random furry to tape you or asked your family member or friend (how da fak you expalin them)?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> One question how did you make your ductape dummy did you paid random furry to tape you or asked your family member or friend (how da fak you expalin them)?


Assume they've heard of ComicCon at some point in their life, and tell them you're going to ComicCon for peeps who like an animal-only format of anime. I'm not great at making up *yoink* like that, but it makes enough sense to me
EDIT: Also, my dummy isn't made yet


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

I think I will ask work associate to tape me, In worst scenario just hire random furry to tape me, idk.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> One question how did you make your ductape dummy have you paid random furry to tape you or asked your family member or friend (how da fak you expalin them)?


caught this before turning off the computer;
I made myself a partial suit, so I didn't need to ducttape dummy a bodysuit as there isn't a body; Only thing I had to do that on was the head and the feet and that's just a manner of taping and cutting off the tape by yourself :^P





(My current suit is my first fursuit attempt so I know he ain't perfect. Considering doing a new head this year sometime :^l)
This was essentially the only duct-tape-dumming I had to do, but even then my dad and friends know I'm a furry (afterall, everyone has a hobby) and probably wouldn't really bat an eye at me asking for bodysuit-dummy help if I ever even do that. 

But yeah, if you're doing a body version, ask a friend or family member; Y'shouldn't need to pay for some help just putting tape on you lmao.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

I just drew my profile pic yesterday (with my finger I lost my stylus) so that is wat I drew.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Artruya said:


> I would agree....
> But Lil Debbie got her snacks on lock!  Engineered to perfection


I have eaten so many Little Debbies in my life, my body will be preserved for hundreds of years after death. Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Good morning Furries!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

We could make a fandom-specific news show with that name: Good Morning, fellow Furries! And welcome to GMF


----------



## Rystren (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> We could make a fandom-specific news show with that name: Good Morning, fellow Furries! And welcome to GMF


Instead of GMM. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries!


Good morning, thing


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> We could make a fandom-specific news show with that name: Good Morning, fellow Furries! And welcome to GMF


Yes please and make sergal host of this show


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes please and make sergal host of this show


We need a comedian to host. Let 2 host it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Time for a ham and cheese omelette with toast!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 26, 2017)

I want to go to the store but I don't care it's freezing outside


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time for a ham and cheese omelette with toast!


Toast that toast. Omelete yes good 4 you.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Dont be vegan dont eat shit.


----------



## Artruya (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have eaten so many Little Debbies in my life, my body will be preserved for hundreds of years after death. Lol.


Bahahahaha xD that's hilarious


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Bahahahaha xD that's hilarious


Little Debbie what is that maybe you know and why that comment makes sense?


----------



## Artruya (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Little Debbie what is that maybe you know and why that comment makes sense?


Lil Debbie is a company that produces cheap snacks just like Hostess! They make swiss rolls, oatmeal creampies, zebra cakes, many others...
The comment makes sense in that being such a cheap snack they are undoubetdly made with very poor ingredients and loaded with preservatives xD


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Lil Debbie is a company that produces cheap snacks just like Hostess! They make swiss rolls, oatmeal creampies, zebra cakes, many others...
> The comment makes sense in that being such a cheap snack they are undoubetdly made with very poor ingredients and loaded with preservatives xD


I see. I think he is imortall after all these debies, as myself already immortal after eating this crap. Im very well preserved from aging.


----------



## Artruya (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I see. I think he is imortall after all these debies, as myself already immortal after eating this crap. Im very well preserved from aging.


o.o
So Lil Debbie snacks are one of those "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" things??
*runs to kitchen*
*mashes zebra cake Dash button unmercifully*


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Artruya said:


> o.o
> So Lil Debbie snacks are one of those "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" things??
> *runs to kitchen*
> *mashes zebra cake Dash button unmercifully*


yes Im old but I look young. Processed food is key to youngness, sweetie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dont be vegan dont eat shit.


Trust me. I am 100% carnivore!


----------



## Artruya (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> yes Im old but I look young. Processed food is key to youngness, sweetie.


*facepalm*

...I feel cheated! Nobody told me until now, I've been doing it all wrong! Now look at me!! 
*is 22 years old*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> ...I feel cheated! Nobody told me until now, I've been doing it all wrong! Now look at me!!
> *is 22 years old*


No. You're not old, Padawan.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> ...I feel cheated! Nobody told me until now, I've been doing it all wrong! Now look at me!!
> *is 22 years old*


*facepalm* indeed. Now you know truth, dont be vegan, eat debbie and look young and sexy. You are pretty old right now/.


----------



## Artruya (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No. You're not old, Padawan.


I feel old  I clearly haven't put enough Debbie in my body


Martin2W said:


> *facepalm* indeed. Now you know truth, dont be vegan, eat debbie and look young and sexy. You are pretty old right now/.


My body has aged naturally for twenty-two years, is there really any hope for me??


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Artruya said:


> I feel old  I clearly haven't put enough Debbie in my body
> 
> My body has aged naturally for twenty-two years, is there really any hope for me??


Yes go vegan let me teach you. It is hard way but works every time.


----------



## Artruya (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes go vegan let me teach you. It is hard way but works every time.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha thank you SO much for sharing that XD


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha thank you SO much for sharing that XD


Want more funny crap?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Look! Wanna stay young? Eat right. Exercise. And find a mate! Then share life together.
And dont do chemical drugs like coke or meth. One year of doing that shit will age you ten!
And sunscreen! Lots of sunscreen!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Go Vegan Eat shit!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Go Vegan Eat shit!


Vegans just look weird. Always pasty white. Always rail thin. Just doesn't look very healthy to me.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Vegans just look weird. Always pasty white. Always rail thin. Just doesn't look very healthy to me.


I hate vegans. Meat is yummy and good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I hate vegans. Meat is yummy and good.


Ribeye!!!! Mmmmmm goooooood!!! With a nice salad and rolls and butter!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Just finished watching The Revenant. Great freaking movie! Wow!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

First day of my new Uni


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> First day of my new Uni


Hope it is going well!


----------



## Artruya (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> First day of my new Uni


Woo hoo!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> First day of my new Uni


What does it mean?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What does it mean?


Uni=University


@Okami_No_Heishi and @Artruya  thanks guys


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Uni=University
> 
> 
> @Okami_No_Heishi and @Artruya  thanks guys


Hehe nice. What uni you go?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

hi


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hehe nice. What uni you go?


Uni of Melbourne 


WolfyJake said:


> hi


Hi Jake! How are you?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Uni of Melbourne
> 
> Hi Jake! How are you?


Feeling a little depressed today but good enough, I suppose.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Jake the wolf joined the game


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Feeling a little depressed today but good enough, I suppose.


Aw too bad for the depressed part :/
You must find something to cheer you up. Like puppies


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Aw too bad for the depressed part :/
> You must find something to cheer you up. Like puppies


Heh, well, my dad has a kitten. She's pretty cute  But sadly it's never that easy with me. Depression always sticks with me for a while, I guess it's chronic. Usually I have like 2 or 3 days of it, then it passes. Then have another spell of it like a month later.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Heh, well, my dad has a kitten. She's pretty cute  But sadly it's never that easy with me. Depression always sticks with me for a while, I guess it's chronic. Usually I have like 2 or 3 days of it, then it passes. Then have another spell of it like a month later.


I'm really sorry man. If you feel like you need to talk, I'm here (somewhat xp)


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm really sorry man. If you feel like you need to talk, I'm here (somewhat xp)


It's ok, I'm used to it.  Thanks though.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Im depressed. So you are not the only one. Sometimes I just want to die. OFC no one going to believe me since Im a joke in this forum.


----------



## Carbyne (Feb 26, 2017)

hello internet! 
(/^~^/


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im depressed. So you are not the only one. Sometimes I just want to die. OFC no one going to believe me since Im a joke in this forum.


I haven't been suicidal in a really long time. But that sucks dude, if you need to talk about it, I'm here.


Carbyne said:


> hello internet!
> (/^~^/


Hello danisnotonfire.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> hello internet!
> (/^~^/


Hello, weird thing.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> hello internet!
> (/^~^/


Hello Carbyne ! 
My autocorrect really wants to call you Carbone xp


----------



## Carbyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hello Carbyne !
> My autocorrect really wants to call you Carbone xp


Haaaiiii! 
Oh my!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I haven't been suicidal in a really long time. But that sucks dude, if you need to talk about it, I'm here.


Well this forum is a great place to remove depression. I became much happier since I joined this.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well this forum is a great place to remove depression. I became much happier since I joined this.


I agree.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 26, 2017)

Y'all need some more hugs and laughter in your lives 

I literally watch something funny every single day. Like an episode or two of Family Guy, or something.

It's always good to laugh  It's one of my most favorite things to do.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Y'all need some more hugs and laughter in your lives
> 
> I literally watch something funny every single day. Like an episode or two of Family Guy, or something.
> 
> It's always good to laugh  It's one of my most favorite things to do.


I did the same with futurama one year ago  . I've ran out of episodes to see tho


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

WolfyJake said:
			
		

> hi



*hugs* 20th daily hug completed


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Y'all need some more hugs and laughter in your lives
> 
> I literally watch something funny every single day. Like an episode or two of Family Guy, or something.
> 
> It's always good to laugh  It's one of my most favorite things to do.


I understand that, and I can laugh and I watch funny shit all the time. Doesn't really help much though, at the end of the day I'm still crying over my loneliness and non-accomplishments in life...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

And to make matters even worse, I bought a second hand iPod classic (160 GB) to store all my (totally legal) music, and well, turns out I can't do anything fucking right...
I have tried 4 different chargers in my house and it will not charge unless I plug it into my laptop... Turns out I need an OLD Apple charger. Any other charger and the stupid thing thinks it's attached to a pc and won't charge at all. I don't have one of those.
I don't want to plug it into my laptop whenever it runs dry, but it seems like I have no choice in the matter.
I hate today


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> hello internet!
> (/^~^/


Hello!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 26, 2017)

I like how no one has said anything


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Uni=University
> 
> 
> @Okami_No_Heishi and @Artruya  thanks guys


You're welcome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I like how no one has said anything


I try. But I am reading a very engrossing book right now!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I like how no one has said anything


Hello Rystren! How are you? Replace that drawing yet?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Rystren! How are you? Replace that drawing yet?


Not yet. I was going to do that tonight


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I try. But I am reading a very engrossing book right now!


Not here. Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Not yet. I was going to do that tonight
> 
> Not here. Lol.


Just finished another chapter. Now it's time to turn on some really loud music and cook dinner. Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just finished another chapter. Now it's time to turn on some really loud music and cook dinner. Lol


Put on some black metal, and voilà, best cooking time ever <3 !


----------



## Rystren (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just finished another chapter. Now it's time to turn on some really loud music and cook dinner. Lol


Meanwhile, I did nothing but play factorio all day


----------



## Mabus (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey, hey guys =P

Guess what time it is? (⌐‿⌐ )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Put on some black metal, and voilà, best cooking time ever <3 !


I must confess: I am not too into metal anymore. I like indie rock, girly techno, girly pop, classic rock, rap. Nut not country or metal


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hey, hey guys =P
> 
> Guess what time it is? (⌐‿⌐ )


420?


----------



## Mabus (Feb 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Put on some black metal, and voilà, best cooking time ever <3 !



Something tells me a fish from an overused universe would enjoy this


----------



## Mabus (Feb 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hey, hey guys =P
> 
> Guess what time it is? (⌐‿⌐ )





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> 420?



=D ...... *inhales*

"Woof!" ~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Guys, I just ate some good stuff. Cubed steak cooked in a castiron skillet with cream of chicken soup and sour cream over white rice with canned corn on the side. So yummy!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> =D ...... *inhales*
> 
> "Woof!" ~(˘▾˘~)



AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> castiron skillet


God I thought that said "castration skillet"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> God I thought that said "castration skillet"


Lol! Nope! Nothing so dramatic!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Wassup Furries!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wassup Furries!



Wassup!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 26, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*



Oh no! *Picks up and sets down*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 26, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Oh no! *Picks up and sets down*


I failed miserably at carkour


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I failed miserably at carkour



Parquor?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Wassup!


Sorry. Reading a book thats really good.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry. Reading a book thats really good.



Oh wow lol


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Oh wow lol



Im watching a movie


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Im watching a movie


What are you watching?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What are you watching?



Oh sorry, Im watching The Mask. Its rlly funny.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 26, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Parquor?


No. Carkour. Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 26, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Oh sorry, Im watching The Mask. Its rlly funny.


Jim Carey? Awsome movie.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Robots. Everywhere.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

*faceplants near Rystren*
What's up man?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *faceplants near Rystren*
> What's up man?


Factorio. Lol. Robots zipping about everywhere


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Factorio. Lol. Robots zipping about everywhere


That's one of the games on my list of I haven't played them but I need to do it soon :^p


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's one of the games on my list of I haven't played them but I need to do it soon :^p


Lol. Only do so if you have three open days to spend


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Only do so if you have three open days to spend


That I don't have :^) . But when I do, I'll get the game+a bunch of others !


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That I don't have :^) . But when I do, I'll get the game+a bunch of others !


Lol. Enjoy. 

Then again, I do have "a few" mods


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Rystren said:


> No. Carkour. Lol


Carkour!!
*Hit by a truck*


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

*faceplants* ....hai?.....


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Good morning *sergal noises*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning *sergal noises*


Good morning good old chap. What's up today?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> *faceplants* ....hai?.....


Oh my, you must be very new xP
hello!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> *faceplants* ....hai?.....


Hello, welcome to the forums and so on


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> *faceplants* ....hai?.....


*Tackles* SERIN!




Karatine said:


> Carkour!!
> *Hit by a truck*


Someone's got it! Lol


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh my, you must be very new xP
> hello!


Yes. Ry's been talking about this site for a little while now and decided to join. It took me a bit though. I get nervous. Hai


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Tackles* SERIN!


You two know each other? 


Rystren said:


> Someone's got it! Lol


Indeed


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hello, welcome to the forums and so on


Hi. And thank you!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good morning good old chap. What's up today?


Will be going to university in 2 hours, just math today.


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Tackles* SERIN!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's got it! Lol


*is tackled* hai Ry


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You two know each other


She's my mate


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Will be going to university in 2 hours, just math today.


Lucky boy. Maths are a great subject!


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yes. Ry's been talking about this site for a little while now and decided to join. It took me a bit though. I get nervous. Hai





Rystren said:


> She's my mate


Oh I see. That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Lucky boy. Maths are a great subject!


Sure


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh I see. That makes a lot more sense.


Lol. Yeah


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

@Serin hello rystren's mate, what made you to join this dark place?


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Serin hello rystren's mate, what made you to join this dark place?


Well. Ry kept talking about this site and I got really tempted to join. And hi


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Serin hello rystren's mate, what made you to join this dark place?


I said please nicely. Lol


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I said please nicely. Lol


That too


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Well. Ry kept talking about this site and I got really tempted to join. And hi


Aw, now I'm getting the feeling he LIKES hanging around here ;p
Oh well, hope ya enjoy your stay


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Maths are a great subject!


Great, but painful :^l


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Aw, now I'm getting the feeling he LIKES hanging around here ;p
> Oh well, hope ya enjoy your stay


I don't get out much


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

@Serin Good thing that old man lured you here, sweetie. You will have great time


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I don't get out much


I can see why, since you're away from home.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I can see why, since you're away from home.


Yeah


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Black metal is creepy, I listen to pop, trap, edm and rap.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 27, 2017)

:/


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

I just wanted to put this here


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Black metal is creepy, I listen to pop, trap, edm and rap.


Black metal is the essence of life.
In all seriousness, some BM groups make a really great and almost poetic music.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> :/


Well that is basically me


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Black metal is the essence of life.
> In all seriousness, some BM groups make a really great and almost poetic music.


Sorry then I dont know what is black metal


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

So I visited the auto show yesterday...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> So I visited the auto show yesterday...


Love it. Way to go aston martin


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

This forum should get Forum Games thread where users can post games like would you save user above you from rapist tiger.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Love it. Way to go aston martin



It was an amazing machine to see in person. Lots of exotic rides.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> So I visited the auto show yesterday...


That car is NICE!!!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

I have returned. Less gloomy than yesterday, I promise.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have returned. Less gloomy than yesterday, I promise.



That's good. You should always be in a happy mood.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have returned. Less gloomy than yesterday, I promise.


Hi


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> That's good. You should always be in a happy mood.


I know! But that's really hard when you have severe chronic depression. I'm in a good mood now though. I got a free phone today!


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

I think I'm finally free for the day xP


WolfyJake said:


> I know! But that's really hard when you have severe chronic depression. I'm in a good mood now though. I got a free phone today!


A free phone!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I think I'm finally free for the day xP
> 
> A free phone!


A FREE PHONE!


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> A FREE PHONE!


PHREE FONE!!
How did you get this free phone?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> PHREE FONE!!
> How did you get this free phone?


From a dead guy!


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> From a dead guy!


What a generous dead person!
There can be so inconsiderate sometimes, none of them return my calls!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> What a generous dead person!
> There can be so inconsiderate sometimes, none of them return my calls!


Lol. My uncle died a few weeks ago. I wasn't close to him and he was a bit of an asshat. My dad and the rest of his family inherited his stuff, and now I get to pick through it all and pick out nice things, including his iPhone 5c


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Lol. My uncle died a few weeks ago. I wasn't close to him and he was a bit of an asshat. My dad and the rest of his family inherited his stuff, and now I get to pick through it all and pick out nice things, including his iPhone 5c


Oh well that sucks that you couldn't get close to him. I have a few relatives I stay away from too :L


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

@WolfyJake Even though you weren't close to him, I'm still sorry for you loss.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Hola mes amis, comment ca va aujourd'hui?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh well that sucks that you couldn't get close to him. I have a few relatives I stay away from too :L


Eh, I'm kinda glad I wasn't close to him. My father wasn't either, and he was his brother. He was a member of some kind of religious cult church (which is really anti-gay). He was weird, awkward, rude and not funny. Kinda like me I suppose, except for the religious cult thing. The funeral was organized by said cult, so I had to actively not mention or do anything that might label me as gay, and I hate doing stuff like that.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 27, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Eh, I'm kinda glad I wasn't close to him. My father wasn't either, and he was his brother. He was a member of some kind of religious cult church (which is really anti-gay). He was weird, awkward, rude and not funny. Kinda like me I suppose, except for the religious cult thing. The funeral was organized by said cult, so I had to actively not mention or do anything that might label me as gay, and I hate doing stuff like that.


Hope you don't mind me asking, but what was the name of the cult? Was it a local group or something more large?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking, but what was the name of the cult? Was it a local group or something more large?


I honestly don't remember, and I really don't care. I know it was named after something biblical though. Thankfully it was a local group.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I honestly don't remember, and I really don't care. I know it was named after something biblical though. Thankfully it was a local group.


MIGHT of been The Free Masons but that's an extreme longshot.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

Howdy everyone.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> MIGHT of been The Free Masons but that's an extreme longshot.


Probably not, but I know I will never go there again in my life. My blood was boiling at one point.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 27, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Probably not, but I know I will never go there again in my life. My blood was boiling at one point.


Yeah, I could see how that would be stressful.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Yeah, I could see how that would be stressful.


Every time they said something about gay people, I swear my eye twitched.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 27, 2017)

Okay... I think I'm finally actually really free for the day, for real this time.


WolfyJake said:


> Eh, I'm kinda glad I wasn't close to him. My father wasn't either, and he was his brother. He was a member of some kind of religious cult church (which is really anti-gay). He was weird, awkward, rude and not funny. Kinda like me I suppose, except for the religious cult thing. The funeral was organized by said cult, so I had to actively not mention or do anything that might label me as gay, and I hate doing stuff like that.


This feels like a stupid question... but... does anyone in your family know you're gay?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Okay... I think I'm finally actually really free for the day, for real this time.
> 
> This feels like a stupid question... but... does anyone in your family know you're gay?


My parents know, so does my little brother. All 4 of my grandparents know too. Some other uncles and aunts know if it came up in conversation with them. Some others (including dead uncle) don't know, because I don't go out of my way to tell everyone. It's not a big secret, and I almost never hide it, but I don't go around telling everyone that I'm gay either. If it ever comes up in conversation like when someone asks me if I have a girlfriend yet or something, then I'll tell them no because I'm gay.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

That's kinda like my situation about people knowing I'm a furry. I told my mom, because well, she's my mom, but I haven't told anyone else yet. I figure they will find out themselves if they have to. If they don't find out, then they simply don't have to know.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> That's kinda like my situation about people knowing I'm a furry. I told my mom, because well, she's my mom, but I haven't told anyone else yet. I figure they will find out themselves if they have to. If they don't find out, then they simply don't have to know.


My brother kinda told everyone in my family, but no one really cared about it :^p


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> My brother kinda told everyone in my family, but no one really cared about it :^p


I have the same luck, none in my family care that I'm gay. Except for that one dead uncle.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hiya Furries. How is everyone doing? Good I hope!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Furries. How is everyone doing? Good I hope!


Hi Okami! I'm feeling quite good myself!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

I am gonna put sone paw prints on my truck tomorrow! I don't care if people realize I am a Furry!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hi Okami! I'm feeling quite good myself!


Howl's school today?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl's school today?


I've got three hours of class and a five hour break between them  !
Apart from that, the class I had was good, but a bit too easy to my taste :^p


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I've got three hours of class and a five hour break between them  !
> Apart from that, the class I had was good, but a bit too easy to my taste :^p


Easy is nice. Not too many easy things out here in the world.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Easy is nice. Not too many easy things out here in the world.


Indeed. But I like having difficult classes. It gives a good sense of accomplishment if that makes sense  !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Indeed. But I like having difficult classes. It gives a good sense of accomplishment if that makes sense  !


Yep. I know. I am almost finished with my book. Last few chapters.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. I know. I am almost finished with my book. Last few chapters.


Great! Is it still good?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Great! Is it still good?


Yes. The Chinese just took over our ship, by using LSD to poison the American crew. Nice touch.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. The Chinese just took over our ship, by using LSD to poison the American crew. Nice touch.


Ooh, that's an interesting way of doing things x^)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Ooh, that's an interesting way of doing things x^)


Great way of incapacitating the crew. People tripping on real LSD are harmless and useless. Lol


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello c:


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Serin Good thing that old man lured you here, sweetie. You will have great time


XD lol. I don't doubt it


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> Hello c:


Hoi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> Hello c:


High!


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

how is everybody? ~


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hoi


Hey!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> how is everybody? ~


Great! You?


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> how is everybody? ~


Trying not to die from stress? What about you?


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey!


Herro


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! You?





Serin said:


> Trying not to die from stress? What about you?



I'm great thanks! :3 Ow Serin :c there there ~ There's always a bright side, only 4 days (here technically 3) until weekend ~


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello again all!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Hello again all!


Hey there  !


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah. It's kind of frustrating. And then everyone is like "here have a test on this day. But don't forget all this work too." Good thing I finish that stuff as if it were cake. (I wish) and yes that's true. My motivation? Just gotta make through this week. Literally every week


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

How is everyone on this rather chilly evening? (at least here it's cold)


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> How is everyone on this rather chilly evening? (at least here it's cold)


I'm trying to avoid the searing heat of the sun :^p


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Hello again all!


Hai


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> How is everyone on this rather chilly evening? (at least here it's cold)


It's down in the 50s. Gonna be 79 tomorrow!


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm trying to avoid the searing heat of the sun :^p



Sun?! It's 10 PM here.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Sun?! It's 10 PM here.


Straya mate. Straya


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's down in the 50s. Gonna be 79 tomorrow!



It's 30ish here, should be up to 50 tomorrow with thunderstorms.



Sarachaga said:


> Straya mate. Straya



Must be nice...


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yeah. It's kind of frustrating. And then everyone is like "here have a test on this day. But don't forget all this work too." Good thing I finish that stuff as if it were cake. (I wish) and yes that's true. My motivation? Just gotta make through this week. Literally every week


You can do it! : D


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

Here is the middle of the night, and it's summer, and im melting :v


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Must be nice...


It is indeed :^) . Just a bit too ho to my taste ^^


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> Here is the middle of the night, and it's summer, and im melting :v



Send some of that heat my way... I hate winter.


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> How is everyone on this rather chilly evening? (at least





Bunnyonthefence said:


> You can do it! : D


XD I'm trying. I feel better after tests, because hey, no more stress. For now. Lol. I try not to freak out


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Send some of that heat my way... I hate winter.


It never even snowed here.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It never even snowed here.


Aww too bad. I hate winter but I love snow! When I was in switzerland , I had not much snow either and it sucked :/


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It never even snowed here.



We only got one GOOD snowstorm last winter, we got about 6" of snow and it was gone by the time the afternoon hit. So far we've only had a few sprinkles of snow.


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> Here is the middle of the night, and it's summer, and im melting :v


Winter is the worst season. I hate it. Lol let me know if you'll be giving it out for free, I will gladly take it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Aww too bad. I hate winter but I love snow! When I was in switzerland , I had not much snow either and it sucked :/


The world's gone all topsy turvey!!


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Send some of that heat my way... I hate winter.


I wish i could :c


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The world's gone all topsy turvey!!


Indeed! At least I have heat now, and that's what counts!
(Also incidentally I reached 1000 messages on this forum! Yay!I have no life!)


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Winter is the worst season. I hate it. Lol let me know if you'll be giving it out for free, I will gladly take it.


WHERE DO I SIGN?


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Even though it's cold in the winter, I will still eat ice cream. There is no way I'd give that up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

I live in GA. We have gotten snowstorms and icestorms in mid and late March. But its been decades since that has happened.


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> WHERE DO I SIGN?


Uhhhhmm. Dang. Never thought I'd get that far.


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Uhhhhmm. Dang. Never thought I'd get that far.


hahahahaa xD /melts/


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Look how sunny it is:


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> hahahahaa xD /melts/


*slowly pushes blank paper towards with a pen* sign anywhere on this page and the deal shall commence. Let me know if you would like anything in return. XD


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Look how sunny it is:
> View attachment 17018


Can I borrow some warm sun?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Can I borrow some warm sun?


Ok, I exchange it for some good old snow :^p


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> *slowly pushes blank paper towards with a pen* sign anywhere on this page and the deal shall commence. Let me know if you would like anything in return. XD


/does a random scribble on the paper trying to sign/ I would like some cold ´c´ ... and not being melted


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Ok, I exchange it for some good old snow :^p


XD well I do know a place two hours away that does get like 4+ feet of snow...


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> /does a random scribble on the paper trying to sign/ I would like some cold ´c´ ... and not being melted


XD does 36° sound good to you?


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD does 36° sound good to you?


/does the mathz/ 2°c? 0= Sounds perfect ♥♥♥♥ 
is around 86-90°f in day and 78.8° at night


----------



## MT45 (Feb 27, 2017)

It's 41 degrees here right now. Not too bad but still chilly.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 27, 2017)

Woof! ^-^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof! ^-^


AWOOO!


----------



## Mabus (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOO!


*howls with*

^3^


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> /does the mathz/ 2°c? 0= Sounds perfect ♥♥♥♥
> is around 86-90°f in day and 78.8° at night


Oh yes. Sounds like a fair trade. XD


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

*moths noises *


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *moths noises *


*can't relate but fox noises* XD moths are cute. I know someone who is deathly afraid of them. She flips out when they land on her.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> *can't relate but fox noises* XD moths are cute. I know someone who is deathly afraid of them. She flips out when they land on her.


Aw that's too bad! Moths are really graceful creatures! Plus they can be really cute


----------



## Mabus (Feb 27, 2017)

Woof.....


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Aw that's too bad! Moths are really graceful creatures! Plus they can be really cute


Yeah. Her reaction is pretty scary...and then I'm over here like "it isn't gonna hurt you. Stand still. I will get it off you." Yeesss I agree. It's been forever since I've seen them though. But they're really cool.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof.....


*Moth woof noise*


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *Moth woof noise*


That's an interesting combination.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

*starts to howl but it turns into a very big yawn* I think it might be time for bed.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> That's an interesting combination.


It's my attempt at comothnication
(Now that I've made this atrocious pun, I shall burn in hell for all eternity  )


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *starts to howl but it turns into a very big yawn* I think it might be time for bed.


Me almost every hour of the day


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's my attempt at comothnication
> (Now that I've made this atrocious pun, I shall burn in hell for all eternity  )


It's okay. I already burn there enough as it is. *can actually relate for once*


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I live in GA. We have gotten snowstorms and icestorms in mid and late March. But its been decades since that has happened.


Which means we're overdue...!!! Welcome to Georgia!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Which means we're overdue...!!! Welcome to Georgia!!


Hey! It's been a while! How are you  ?


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *starts to howl but it turns into a very big yawn* I think it might be time for bed.


And yet you are still reading...



Serin said:


> Me almost every hour of the day


That statement is Okami, every minute of everyday.  We joke that our bed is his mistress. (But its not really a joke.)



Sarachaga said:


> It's my attempt at comothnication
> (Now that I've made this atrocious pun, I shall burn in hell for all eternity  )


omg, dude. Really. Now he'll be thinking up puns for you to use.  Maybe y'all can be neighbors in hell!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey! It's been a while! How are you  ?


Hiya! Been spending too much time in my own head, so I decided to come up for air. 

How are things on the other side of the world?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Hiya! Been spending too much time in my own head, so I decided to come up for air.
> 
> How are things on the other side of the world?


Well things are ok! Starting back University and enjoying a decent weather. I could be way worse :^) !


bhutrflai said:


> omg, dude. Really. Now he'll be thinking up puns for you to use.  Maybe y'all can be neighbors in hell!!


Punny hell. I don't know what I should expect there :3


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> And yet you are still reading...
> 
> 
> That statement is Okami, every minute of everyday.  We joke that our bed is his mistress. (But its not really a joke.)
> ...


Oh lort. XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well things are ok! Starting back University and enjoying a decent weather. I could be way worse :^) !
> 
> Punny hell. I don't know what I should expect there :3


Yeah, it can always be worse. Enjoy every minute of it!! I give you props for taking a chance like this. Our daughter wants to go to art school in Europe (right now it's Italy, I think).

Punny hell...that's what I live with every day. 

For yall, it would be a ban on all things punny. Can't even utter one single pun!!  *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh lort. XD


Btw...hello!! Welcome to wonderland!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well things are ok! Starting back University and enjoying a decent weather. I could be way worse :^) !
> 
> Punny hell. I don't know what I should expect there :3


Punny Hell! Where you have to think difFURently!!


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Btw...hello!! Welcome to wonderland!


Hai there! And thanks XD how are you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, it can always be worse. Enjoy every minute of it!! I give you props for taking a chance like this. Our daughter wants to go to art school in Europe (right now it's Italy, I think).
> 
> Punny hell...that's what I live with every day.
> 
> For yall, it would be a ban on all things punny. Can't even utter one single pun!!  *insert evil laugh here*


Thanks! 
Italy is great! Going to Europe might be a good idea to study since plenty of Universities there are fairly cheap/free sometimes.

No puns is indeed a form of hell in itself :3!


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Punny Hell! Where you have to think difFURently!!


Good one. XD


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Punny Hell! Where you have to think difFURently!!


I beg to diffur. We shall overthrow Punny Satan and bring backs puns to funny hell >:3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Good one. XD


Look up difFURently on Youtube. Funny as hell.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Serin said:


> Good one. XD


Please don't encourage him. I get at least 1 pun an hour, if not more. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Punny Hell! Where you have to think difFURently!!


Please no more puns tonight. Please.
I love you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I beg to diffur. We shall overthrow Punny Satan and bring backs puns to funny hell >:3


I really like puns. Bhutrflai........not so much. But she's coming around! She's furtastic that way!


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Please don't encourage him. I get at least 1 pun an hour, if not more.
> 
> 
> Please no more puns tonight. Please.
> I love you.


XD I hear puns 24/7


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Look up difFURently on Youtube. Funny as hell.


Will do


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

So Furbulous!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I really like puns. Bhutrflai........not so much. But she's coming around! She's furtastic that way!


*Evil laughter*
Teheee , more people shall join us and revel in punery(Yes, that's a word now). There's _bear_ly any of us now, but soon you won't be able to _fur_get our puns :3
Sorry bhutrflai


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

I really think puns are puurfect!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I really like puns. Bhutrflai........not so much. But she's coming around! She's furtastic that way!


Um. No. Not so much. And I will never come around about puns. 



Serin said:


> XD I hear puns 24/7


I've made a rule that Okami is not allowed to use them at home (of course that only lasts so long, but they def decrease in frequency), but for the most part I ignore the ones on here. But I will blatantly not like a post he makes if it has a pun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *Evil laughter*
> Teheee , more people shall join us and revel in punery(Yes, that's a word now). There's _bear_ly any of us now, but soon you won't be able to _fur_get our puns :3
> Sorry bhutrflai


Lmao!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Y'all need to get a new hobby...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Um. No. Not so much. And I will never come around about puns.
> 
> 
> I've made a rule that Okami is not allowed to use them at home (of course that only lasts so long, but they def decrease in frequency), but for the most part I ignore the ones on here. But I will blatantly not like a post he makes if it has a pun.


Sometimes my puns make her so FURious!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Y'all need to get a new hobby...


She's my biggest fan!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Y'all need to get a new hobby...


I know it's in_fur_iating, but we can stop. We're pun addicts :3


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She's my biggest fan!


That I will totally agree with!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> but we can stop.


See!! You said it yourself!! Y'all CAN stop, if you wanted to!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> See!! You said it yourself!! Y'all CAN stop, if you wanted to!!!


I think it's the part of my brain that's still uncorrupted by an overload of pun that's trying to get back in control


----------



## Serin (Feb 27, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Um. No. Not so much. And I will never come around about puns.
> 
> 
> I've made a rule that Okami is not allowed to use them at home (of course that only lasts so long, but they def decrease in frequency), but for the most part I ignore the ones on here. But I will blatantly not like a post he makes if it has a pun.


Awwweee. XD I make puns every once in a blue moon. Soooo. But I get it xP


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Well I hate to end this pawsome good time, but bed is calling. So goodnight all you silly Furries! See you all tomorrow!(well it's after midnite so I guess that would be today) *howls* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well I hate to end this pawsome good time, but bed is calling. So goodnight all you silly Furries! See you all tomorrow!(well it's after midnite so I guess that would be today) *howls* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Goodnight to you guys


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sometimes my puns make her so FURious!


Oh...dear...definitely using that one in the future.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hai there! And thanks XD how are you?


I doing well, despite all the puns. Haha!

It's nice to see another couple together on the forums! Glad we all made a good enough impression for you to want to join us!


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well I hate to end this pawsome good time, but bed is calling. So goodnight all you silly Furries! See you all tomorrow!(well it's after midnite so I guess that would be today) *howls* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Goodnight XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh...dear...definitely using that one in the future.


That's one of his faves.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, on that wonderfully furry note...it is time for bed, my friends!!

Good night all!!


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I doing well, despite all the puns. Haha!
> 
> It's nice to see another couple together on the forums! Glad we all made a good enough impression for you to want to join us!


I see! Lol. That's good

Really? And yeah, I thought about it for a few days until it turned into a constant itch at the back of my mind. I'm glad I joined ^^


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> That's one of his faves.


XD noice


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Well, on that wonderfully furry note...it is time for bed, my friends!!
> 
> Good night all!!


Goodnight! XP


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

*sergal noises* *woof* Sergaling like a sir.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> It's okay. I already burn there enough as it is. *can actually relate for once*



*puts out all the fire* 
Better? Hahaha


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *puts out all the fire*
> Better? Hahaha


You know, I would make a joke about not doing anything you wouldn't want to explain to EMS, but if you get Mabus, here, then maybe you could be a little more liberal? IDK. How much of the EMS population would you say may or may not be furry?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

@WolfyJake  Do gays exhibit weird behaviour since you told us you had to hide it at funeral?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Y'all need to get a new hobby...


That is true. Btw we are happy you are back.


Serin said:


> Trying not to die from stress? What about you?


One question why you are so stressed? Maybe we can help you this place is great for getting rid of stress.


bhutrflai said:


> Well, on that wonderfully furry note...it is time for bed, my friends!!
> 
> Good night all!!


You guys have very opposite timeline  Good morning, darling.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> One question why you are so stressed? Maybe we can help you this place is great for getting rid of stress.


Unless you reply to anything that mentions or is directed at you, then the site just LOVES it's auto-mutes.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Unless you reply to anything that mentions or is directed at you, then the site just LOVES it's auto-mutes.


Actually It does, btw I just forgot to put everything into one, thank you for reminding


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Bad photo of a really neat theatre that I found at my uni:


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Bad photo of a really neat theatre that I found at my uni:
> View attachment 17021


That is huge you guys can have nice cinema time there. Hehe


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> That is huge you guys can have nice cinema time there. Hehe


Indeed :^p. I love lectures theaters, especially very old ones or very modern ones !


----------



## Mabus (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> You know, I would make a joke about not doing anything you wouldn't want to explain to EMS, but if you get Mabus, here, then maybe you could be a little more liberal? IDK. How much of the EMS population would you say may or may not be furry?



Hmmmm furry EMS/fire?

I give it about a 1/30 odds here, but anywhere else seems to be 1/10 - 1/20


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hmmmm furry EMS/fire?
> 
> I give it about a 1/30 odds here, but anywhere else seems to be 1/10 - 1/20


Wow I would have said 1/10000 myself


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hmmmm furry EMS/fire?
> 
> I give it about a 1/30 odds here, but anywhere else seems to be 1/10 - 1/20


Just dont go to put out fire in your fursuit, you will burn like a christmas tree.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hmmmm furry EMS/fire?
> 
> I give it about a 1/30 odds here, but anywhere else seems to be 1/10 - 1/20


Nice!


Sarachaga said:


> Wow I would have said 1/10000 myself


That seems to be a little steep for the fandom itself, I mean you can't go much of anywhere without either hearing about or seeing/meeting furries (or do I travel to all the wrong places?)... anyhow, I digress. Thank y'all for the info


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Nice!
> 
> That seems to be a little steep for the fandom itself, I mean you can't go much of anywhere without either hearing about or seeing/meeting furries (or do I travel to all the wrong places?)... anyhow, I digress. Thank y'all for the info


What... That's the complete opposite for me. I've never seen any in public.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

@Crimson_Steel17 I'm probably quite unlucky then xp


----------



## modfox (Feb 28, 2017)

*tea bags*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> What... That's the complete opposite for me. I've never seen any in public.


Well, I only know I did now... One does not walk down the Las Vegas Strip and not hear a few clips of conversation. It's not like I see fursuiters everywhere I go! And as for this:


Sarachaga said:


> @Crimson_Steel17 I'm probably quite unlucky then xp


10 bucks that I stop finding others wherever I go now that I'm actually TRYING to spot them. Old philosophy, new applications, I guess.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

modfox said:


> *tea bags*


I want some tea...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I want some tea...


I'm more a coffee person myself...


----------



## modfox (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I want some tea...


*gives you tea*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm more a coffee person myself...


I love tea but I need coffee xp


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

modfox said:


> *gives you tea*


Oh, thank you! 

I like coffee too. But you can put honey in tea.
And I love honey


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @WolfyJake  Do gays exhibit weird behaviour since you told us you had to hide it at funeral?


Not really. But you have to be careful to not stare at beautiful boys or their butts. Also have to be extra careful when you're in conversation with someone to not say stuff that would label you as gay.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok I will make confesion. I like coffee more than tea.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok I will make confesion. I like coffee more than tea.


My son, I forgive you for thy sin  xp


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> My son, I forgive you for thy sin  xp


Let the god  guide you sinner. Amen


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Can I just say something. I don't like coffee, tea or hot cocoa. I do not enjoy warm/hot drinks.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Can I just say something. I don't like coffee, tea or hot cocoa. I do not enjoy warm/hot drinks.


But do you like iced coffee?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> But do you like iced coffee?


Nope, nor do I like iced tea or cold cocoa.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Nope, nor do I like iced tea or cold cocoa.


So what DO you drink?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But what are these hot drinks if not tea??


Coffee, cocoa, tea, cider, I can go on, but that's the gist of it


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Coffee, cocoa, tea, cider, I can go on, but that's the gist of it


Lol I misread his comment. I read I enjoy hot drinks. Silly me.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> Really? And yeah, I thought about it for a few days until it turned into a constant itch at the back of my mind. I'm glad I joined ^^


Yeah, really. There's not a lot of couples that are active on here, at least not from what I've seen. Okami & I have been married almost 17yrs (if you haven't already figured that out from his tag line ) 

And I was kinda the same way...Okami was always talking about it & I did my fair share of lurking back at the beginning. But I just knew that I was NOT going to be a furry. And look at me now...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, really. There's not a lot of couples that are active on here, at least not from what I've seen. Okami & I have been married almost 17yrs (if you haven't already figured that out from his tag line )
> 
> And I was kinda the same way...Okami was always talking about it & I did my fair share of lurking back at the beginning. But I just knew that I was NOT going to be a furry. And look at me now...


So he turned you into furry? What specie you are?


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So he turned you into furry? What specie you are?


I wouldn't say he turned me onto a furry...but he sure as hell wouldn't shut up about them for the first several weeks (we only discovered furries last May at a sci-fi con). So while he did a cannonball head-first into this pool of craziness, I prefer to sip on my koolaid.

And I am a black panther. Lots of teeth, sharp claws, likes to lurk in the shadows, & I can stalk with the best of them!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> You know, I would make a joke about not doing anything you wouldn't want to explain to EMS, but if you get Mabus, here, then maybe you could be a little more liberal? IDK. How much of the EMS population would you say may or may not be furry?


A lot of EMT and firefighters and police and soldiers are Furries.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 28, 2017)

Alright guys, I think I have a new habit forming... I find myself falling asleep with my fursuit tail on quite often now. I dunno if this is a good or bad thing lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Alright guys, I think I have a new habit forming... I find myself falling asleep with my fursuit tail on quite often now. I dunno if this is a good or bad thing lol


I think it's it's meh. If you sleep with your suit tail on, I don't think that's the weirdest thing happening in this fandom...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Alright guys, I think I have a new habit forming... I find myself falling asleep with my fursuit tail on quite often now. I dunno if this is a good or bad thing lol


I probably would if my wife would let me. I don't see it as a problem.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> So what DO you drink?


Water, Cider, Fanta, Milk, Lemonade, Smoothies, Milkshakes, Apple Juice and other fruit juices, Energy Drinks, Vitamin Water, Lightly Carbonated Sodas (with Apple and Peach or Cranberry and Raspberry)


MT45 said:


> Alright guys, I think I have a new habit forming... I find myself falling asleep with my fursuit tail on quite often now. I dunno if this is a good or bad thing lol


I wish I had one! I'm too poor for a fursuit though. I'd sleep with my tail on every day


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I think it's it's meh. If you sleep with your suit tail on, I don't think that's the weirdest thing happening in this fandom...


Agreed. But weird is a relative term. When I started out in the fandom almost a year ago, I found a few things to be weird. But now that I have truly grown to love it, I don't find anything weird anymore about it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> So what DO you drink?


I drink sweet iced tea most of the day. Coffee in the early morning and late afternoon, and good beer at night if I have some. Import only, no American swill(makes me pee too much).


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I wouldn't say he turned me onto a furry...but he sure as hell wouldn't shut up about them for the first several weeks (we only discovered furries last May at a sci-fi con). So while he did a cannonball head-first into this pool of craziness, I prefer to sip on my koolaid.
> 
> And I am a black panther. Lots of teeth, sharp claws, likes to lurk in the shadows, & I can stalk with the best of them!!


I only found out about this craziness two months ago thanks to my Youtube channel. Active Internet user since ages, such secret fandom. Nice black panther that is interesting, I wonder how fursuit would look if you had one.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A lot of EMT and firefighters and police and soldiers are Furries.


But why? What about IT guys?

Btw active con goers, what do you say to your boss to get free day at friday, do you tell him you are going to con or just make some shit up??


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Water, Cider, Fanta, Milk, Lemonade, Smoothies, Milkshakes, Apple Juice and other fruit juices, Energy Drinks, Vitamin Water, Lightly Carbonated Sodas (with Apple and Peach or Cranberry and Raspberry)
> 
> I wish I had one! I'm too poor for a fursuit though. I'd sleep with my tail on every day


That moment when you consider getting the tail just for that purpose...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That moment when you consider getting the tail just for that purpose...


What?! It sounds like fun!


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *puts out all the fire*
> Better? Hahaha


XD just slightly?


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> That is true. Btw we are happy you are back.
> 
> One question why you are so stressed? Maybe we can help you this place is great for getting rid of stress.
> 
> You guys have very opposite timeline  Good morning, darling.


Lol. It's really just tests that are coming up. Tests are rude


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> Lol. It's really just tests that are coming up. Tests are rude


Tests are rude?? What kind of tests you are having?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I only found out about this craziness two months ago thanks to my Youtube channel. Active Internet user since ages, such secret fandom. Nice black panther that is interesting, I wonder how fursuit would look if you had one.


It does seem rather secret. I have been using youtube for at least three years before I discovered the fandom. Never once did I just stumble upon anything Furry related.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why? What about IT guys?
> 
> Btw active con goers, what do you say to your boss to get free day at friday, do you tell him you are going to con or just make some shit up??


Lots of IT guys.  Scientist. Engineers. I think the fandom is a perfect slice of society. Hell, there's probably political aids and celebrities too.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

*crawls along the floor*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *crawls along the floor*


Are you hurt or are you dodging bullets? Are you ok?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are you hurt or are you dodging bullets? Are you ok?


I still have a headache. Sadly


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I still have a headache. Sadly


Sorry. You take anything for it?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry. You take anything for it?


Painkillers. Most of it went away overnight (thankfully) but I still have a little bit of a headache


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Painkillers. Most of it went away overnight (thankfully) but I still have a little bit of a headache


BC Powder works for me when my head is banging.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Painkillers. Most of it went away overnight (thankfully) but I still have a little bit of a headache


Ohh that is sad, even painkillers didnt work? Maybe have some sleep.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> BC Powder works for me when my head is banging.


Normally I just sleep. But mainly when it is a migraine


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ohh that is sad, even painkillers didnt work? Maybe have some sleep.


And drink more water.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I probably would if my wife would let me. I don't see it as a problem.


Uh. No. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Uh. No. Not gonna happen.


I wear my tail when you're  not home.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Uh. No. Not gonna happen.


Dont let him, this would ruin him. He might turn into animal if done many times.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dont let him, this would ruin him. He might turn into animal if done many times.


Im ALREADY an animal!!! The biggest baddest kind on Earth! A HUMAN!! Run!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Normally I just sleep. But mainly when it is a migraine


You could try some gentle neck stretches to release tension in your neck & shoulders. Thats where alot of chronic headaches come from. I get them too, usually have some grade of one 6days out of the week, but migraines only happen every couple of months or so, thank the gods! It's amazing what 10mins of good stretch can do.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wear my tail when you're  not home.


I call bullshit!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im ALREADY an animal!!! The biggest baddest kind on Earth! A HUMAN!! Run!!!!


Now Im really scared, you are one scary snail.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And drink more water.


Piss is better solution here


----------



## Mabus (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD just slightly?



Then my job here is done xD
*drives off in a magic flying firetruck*


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dont let him, this would ruin him. He might turn into animal if done many times.


I have to be the responsible one, most of the time. Keeping him in check is a 24hr job, but the benefits far outweigh the work. 

(And he has howled since I met him 20hrs ago, so he may already be turning!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I call bullshit!


I wear it while I am washing dishes. Sometimes, I am not careful and it gets wet from the dishes in the dishwasher. Then I spray it with isopropyl alcohol to clean it. I probably wouldn't do well with a real tail. I am too clumsy. I would get it caught in doors a lot. I would end up with a nub.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I have to be the responsible one, most of the time. Keeping him in check is a 24hr job, but the benefits far outweigh the work.
> 
> (And he has howled since I met him 20hrs ago, so he may already be turning!!)


I can call vatican for nuke and other help. (Rystren got triggered)


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wear it while I am washing dishes. Sometimes, I am not careful and it gets wet from the dishes in the dishwasher. Then I spray it with isopropyl alcohol to clean it. I probably wouldn't do well with a real tail. I am too clumsy. I would get it caught in doors a lot. I would end up with a nub.


Again...bullshit. Stop giving these nice people a false idea of how crazy you are.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> (Rystren got triggered)


 why?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I have to be the responsible one, most of the time. Keeping him in check is a 24hr job, but the benefits far outweigh the work.
> 
> (And he has howled since I met him 20hrs ago, so he may already be turning!!)


She says she doesn't want to be my handler. What she just doesn't realize is that she HAS been my handler for damn near 20 years!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I can call vatican for nuke and other help. (Rystren got triggered)


What you talkin about? Lol. 
No. I got distracted


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What she just doesn't realize is that she HAS been my handler for damn near 20 years!!


Ain't that the damn truth!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What you talkin about? Lol.
> No. I got distracted


Ok. Cool. Thought we might've stepped on a tail or something.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What you talkin about? Lol.
> No. I got distracted


Well you have poor memory, fox. You cant remember your girl was possesed so we called vatican for nuke and almost nuked you. I really wanted to nuke you, but I spared you.


bhutrflai said:


> Ok. Cool. Thought we might've stepped on a tail or something.


Dont listen to him


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well you have poor memory, fox. You cant remember your girl was possesed so we called vatican for nuke and almost nuked you.


Or do I have poor memory. Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Or do I have poor memory. Lol


I love the fact that I can quote many movies verbatim yet I still don't remember my own cellphone number.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love the fact that I can quote many movies verbatim yet I still don't remember my own cellphone number.


Because you never call yourself


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

Time for random photo of the day


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Meanwhile


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Meanwhile


.. I'm sitting in my car in the parking lot of my school because it doesn't start till noon today


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> .. I'm sitting in my car in the parking lot of my school because it doesn't start till noon today


That's fun


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That's fun


Yep, I don't even know what the point of even coming today was. But I guess I'll be going


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yep, I don't even know what the point of even coming today was. But I guess I'll be going


Okay. Have fun


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

I have returned to the realm of fur.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have returned to the realm of fur.


You left? I didn't know that was possible. Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You left? I didn't know that was possible. Lol


I left for like 6 hours or something. But I have come back.
It is very possible!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I left for like 6 hours or something. But I have come back.
> It is very possible!


But leaving the realm of fur. That doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> But leaving the realm of fur. That doesn't seem possible.


I know what you mean. I tried walking away. Twice in the past year. It calls to me now. Shit's.......crazy? 

I got reply restrictions because I guess I post too damned much, or not in the proper format. Blah......blah......blah. Im gonna read a book now.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> But leaving the realm of fur. That doesn't seem possible.


One does not simply walk out of Mmm- the realm of fur.

That sounded like a much better reference in my head


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> One does not simply walk out of Mmm- the realm of fur.
> 
> That sounded like a much better reference in my head


Insert appropeiate Sean Bean meme and it works ;^)


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> One does not simply walk out of Mmm- the realm of fur.
> 
> That sounded like a much better reference in my head


I don't think I could turn away from myself. Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

I am my own realm


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am my own realm


Are you at least a fur in your realm


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Are you at least a fur in your realm


Everyone is a fur in my realm


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Everyone is a fur in my realm


Are you the daedric prince of furryness  ?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Are you the daedric prince of furryness  ?


YES!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Are you the daedric prince of furryness  ?


That's a prince to worship. Lol. 
Make everyone in the world a fur


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That's a prince to worship. Lol.
> Make everyone in the world a fur


Well, feel free to worship me, I don't mind.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, feel free to worship me, I don't mind.


Lol. I don't see my tails yet. Where are my tails


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. I don't see my tails yet. Where are my tails


Shhh. Soon.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Shhh. Soon.


Lol. I'll be waiting. Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. I'll be waiting. Lol


You can worship me in the meantime :^). Results 100% guaranteed.


----------



## _Hushy (Feb 28, 2017)

Once a furry, always a furry.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You can worship me in the meantime :^). Results 100% guaranteed.


What are the results


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What are the results


I can't spoil the surprise :^p


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I can't spoil the surprise :^p


Something tells me it's something to do with insects. Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Something tells me it's something to do with insects. Lol


Lol. Cover blown, I must return to the hive :^p


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

And my day is over 


Sarachaga said:


> Are you the daedric prince of furryness  ?


Lol, imagine getting a fursuit as a daedric artifact. _Modders..?_


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> And my day is over
> 
> Lol, imagine getting a fursuit as a daedric artifact. _Modders..?_


It must be the most powerful armor there is


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> And my day is over
> 
> Lol, imagine getting a fursuit as a daedric artifact. _Modders..?_


I need this mod. It's either that or be a kajiit again.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I need this mod. It's either that or be a kajiit again.


Khajits are for the weak of heart! All glory goes to the Wood Elves


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Khajits are for the weak of heart! All glory goes to the Wood Elves


Let's not start a race war


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I need this mod. It's either that or be a kajiit again.


I prefer the lykaios.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I prefer the lykaios.


Thank you, now getting this mod


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Thank you, now getting this mod


  Lol. Exactly


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I prefer the lykaios.


I see another playthrough incoming xP
But I like the khajiit speak mod too much


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I see another playthrough incoming xP
> But I like the khajiit speak mod too much


Yeah, that's a really cool mod


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yeah, that's a really cool mod


_This one has a fine taste in mods, yes?_

I'm sorry


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Once a furry, always a furry.


So that makes furries like Eagle Scouts...


----------



## Sagt (Feb 28, 2017)

My girlfriend brought me back some chocolates from Russia. Do I eat them or keep them somewhere as a souvenir? 

I don't think they spoil very easily and the packaging looks pretty nice. So, I'm sort of inclined to not open them up.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 28, 2017)

On the other hand, chocolates are tasty


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Then my job here is done xD
> *drives off in a magic flying firetruck*


XD oh lord. I literally thought of The Magic School Bus. Just no. Someone started singing Dora today and I just...


----------



## light tear drop (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello all


----------



## Mabus (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD oh lord. I literally thought of The Magic School Bus. Just no. Someone started singing Dora today and I just...



XD oh NO hahaha


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD oh NO hahaha


Yeah and then a teacher turned around and literally played it and I just sat there wanting to pull my hair out. It was torture. XD


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hello all



Well hello there

Stahp it. Typos.


----------



## light tear drop (Feb 28, 2017)

So anyone know any good bands lately?


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> So anyone know any good bands lately?


Depends on what type of music you're looking for?


----------



## light tear drop (Feb 28, 2017)

things like


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> things like


That sounds noice. Unfortunately I listen to bands that people think are "satanic" so I got nothing and I'm not sure if you'd like them or not lol. But I do know a song by Starset


----------



## light tear drop (Feb 28, 2017)

hey ill give what you got a shot


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hey ill give what you got a shot


Alright lemme make a list really quick


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hey ill give what you got a shot


My Chemical Romance, Pierce The Veil, Pvris (pronounced Paris), Ghost Town, Bring Me The Horizon, Panic! At The Disco, Mayday Parade, All Time Low and Sleeping With Sirens. It's hard for me to get into more bands because I'm lazy annnnddd downloading songs is a lot of work. I'll probably look into more bands soon though. I heard Memphis May Fire is a pretty good one too.


----------



## light tear drop (Feb 28, 2017)

I listen to mcr panic at the disco and pierce the veil


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hey ill give what you got a shot


Any of the older Hard Rock, including original Metalica and AC/DC. Marching Band and Drum Corps (DCI). Jazz, Funk, and Blues. Anything, really. Just has to sound good and be original


----------



## light tear drop (Feb 28, 2017)

any way thx and yea they do have a good sound i also listen to comedians if your ever looking for a good one


----------



## Mabus (Feb 28, 2017)

I listen to all kinds of stuff, but I always imagine either epic music or the Backdraft soundtrack when I'm doing the rescue thing


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> I listen to mcr panic at the disco and pierce the veil


Noice


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I listen to all kinds of stuff, but I always imagine either epic music or the Backdraft soundtrack when I'm doing the rescue thing


Some music today is pretty questionable. For example, Rap.


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Alesana is a pretty good band too. But I don't listen to them anymore for a specific reason.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Not _technically_ a band. But the Devin Townsend Project has pretty much all you could ever ask for in terms of music variety and quality.
I listened to this guys music for like 6 straight months


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm going through my music library, and the latest stuff I have is from 2006.

Meh.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

That moment when you consider going to Anthrocon, then you realize that a. you have a YouTube channel, which Kage does not take lightly to based on what I've heard; and b. airfare is a f*cking pain...


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That moment when you consider going to Anthrocon, then you realize that a. you have a YouTube channel, which Kage does not take lightly to based on what I've heard; and b. airfare is a f*cking pain...


Why is just having a youtube channel a problem?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Because I understood his attitude as seeking something wrong, and a lot of my content is designed to be provocative. I heard someone got banned over having a differing opinion on YouTube...


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Because I understood his attitude as seeking something wrong, and a lot of my content is designed to be provocative. I heard someone got banned over having a differing opinion on YouTube...


I would probably just take the risk. Though I don't really know what the process to getting into anthrocon would be.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm looking at it in another tab... I tell you, I've been to High Adventure bases that had less comprehensive paperwork! Jeez, I wonder what the reasoning is?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm looking at it in another tab... I tell you, I've been to High Adventure bases that had less comprehensive paperwork! Jeez, I wonder what the reasoning is?


That all seems very intimidating :/ Though it would definitely be worth getting in. Do you have anyone you can go with? It seems like that would make things much easier.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That all seems very intimidating :/ Though it would definitely be worth getting in. Do you have anyone you can go with? It seems like that would make things much easier.


Probably some of my family, but transcontinental airfare from PDX to PIT is expensive... in the ballpark of $420 per person. We're talking some serious cash...


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Probably some of my family, but transcontinental airfare from PDX to PIT is expensive... in the ballpark of $420 per person. We're talking some serious cash...


Dannnggg. Talk about burn a hole in your wallet/bank account. That sucks. I hope everything works out well in the end though.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Probably some of my family, but transcontinental airfare from PDX to PIT is expensive... in the ballpark of $420 per person. We're talking some serious cash...


Dang! That is a lot of money! And not only the airfare, but the money you need to get into Anthrocon and for food and such. 
I'm going broke just thinking about it!


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Dang! That is a lot of money! And not only the airfare, but the money you need to get into Anthrocon and for food and such.
> I'm going broke just thinking about it!


Or a place to stay. Omg. My nonexistent bank account is being destroyed. Costs for food and all that is so ridiculous. It's sad that the world revolves around money now. But then again, you can't really do anything about it.


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Welp. I'm gonna go draw now. I keep lying to myself about stuff I'm gonna do. I was gonna draw an hour ago and I still haven't started it. Lol


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> Or a place to stay. Omg. My nonexistent bank account is being destroyed. Costs for food and all that is so ridiculous. It's sad that the world revolves around money now. But then again, you can't really do anything about it.


Yeah, I gurrente you that every single hotel that is even remotely close to the Anthrocon is booked all up. 
And traffic will make me want to claw myself. 
And not in a good way. Lol


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Yeah, I gurrente you that every single hotel that is even remotely close to the Anthrocon is booked all up.
> And traffic will make me want to claw myself.
> And not in a good way. Lol


Oh I don't doubt it. Unless you get lucky and have a relative nearby.
Traffic drives me insane. I hate it. And it makes me nervous. Lol. So, same?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> Welp. I'm gonna go draw now. I keep lying to myself about stuff I'm gonna do. I was gonna draw an hour ago and I still haven't started it. Lol


That's me every day, lol.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Feb 28, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh I don't doubt it. Unless you get lucky and have a relative nearby.
> Traffic drives me insane. I hate it. And it makes me nervous. Lol. So, same?


Same. Although the part I really hate the most besides traffic is the whole bathroom situation. 
(Not getting into detail) Lol.


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's me every day, lol.


I literally tell myself that I'm gonna do something. And then I do it later or I never do it.


----------



## Serin (Feb 28, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Same. Although the part I really hate the most besides traffic is the whole bathroom situation.
> (Not getting into detail) Lol.


I get you. XD I avoid public bathrooms. I never use them unless it's an emergency. I don't even know how I survive road trips


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I got reply restrictions because I guess I post too damned much.


Typical. This forum doesnt want people to have fun. I got these restrictions 4 times in 2 months. Just create backup accoint when you get resteicted


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

*sneaks in humming the Pink panther theme*


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

Still not nearly bad as 
*_shudders*_
 Miiverse


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Still not nearly bad as
> *_shudders*_
> Miiverse


*Removes glasses* dear god


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 1, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Still not nearly bad as
> *_shudders*_
> Miiverse


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Still not nearly bad as
> *_shudders*_
> Miiverse


*shudders*


Spoiler


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *shudders*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Me: OOOO A BUTTON. I LOVE BUTTONS. LEMME PRESS IT. *InstantlyRegrets*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *shudders*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There's always one


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> Me: OOOO A BUTTON. I LOVE BUTTONS. LEMME PRESS IT. *InstantlyRegrets*


Maybe I shouldn't have posted it, lol


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have posted it, lol


Nahhhh. It's alright. I've seen worse.................................


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey guys! How are y'all?


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> There's always one


That's why you ask an artist lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> That's why you ask an artist lol


Lol. That's why I'm glad I have you


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey guys! How are y'all?


I'm great. There was less stress today. What about you?


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. That's why I'm glad I have you


Awwweee. I'm glad I have you too. Lol. But then again, you know I have my days where I can't draw to save my life.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> I'm great. There was less stress today. What about you?


Good to hear :3!
I'm fine. Trying to figure out some boring work related things.


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *sneaks in humming the Pink panther theme*


Speaking of themes, earlier today.....someone was singing Dora.......


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good to hear :3!
> I'm fine. Trying to figure out some boring work related things.


Ewwww. Work. Responsibilities or ice cream? Ice cream. Let's have an ice cream party and cry over responsibilities later.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> Ewwww. Work. Responsibilities or ice cream? Ice cream. Let's have an ice cream party and cry over responsibilities later.


Yay! You get ice cream I get ice cream!  Everyone gets an ice cream!  Now I shall stop with the Oprah memes xp


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yay! You get ice cream I get ice cream!  Everyone gets an ice cream!  Now I shall stop with the Oprah memes xp


Let's go on an ice cream spree. Ice cream for everyone. *casually walks back with 100 containers of ice cream*XD lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> Let's go on an ice cream spree. Ice cream for everyone. *casually walks back with 100 containers of ice cream*XD lol


*Takes 99*


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Takes 99*


Very funny Ry. Lol where would you hide those?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yay! You get ice cream I get ice cream!  Everyone gets an ice cream!  Now I shall stop with the Oprah memes xp


I had ice cream, but I ate the last of it yesterday :c


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> Very funny Ry. Lol where would you hide those?


In our stomachs. Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I had ice cream, but I ate the last of it yesterday :c


You can still go buy some! Or better, make some!


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I had ice cream, but I ate the last of it yesterday :c


I still have ice cream. Rocky Road anyone? XD


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> In our stomachs. Lol


I wish. I'd puke by the time I tried to eat a second container. Lol


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You can still go buy some! Or better, make some!


Sí


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> I still have ice cream. Rocky Road anyone? XD


Is that a brand of ice cream?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You can still go buy some! Or better, make some!


Make some!? ;o
I never thought of making my own ice cream.


Serin said:


> I still have ice cream. Rocky Road anyone? XD


Oooh, ice cream with nuts in it. Yummy


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Make some!? ;o
> I never thought of making my own ice cream.


You can make sorbet fairly easy! And you can do a broad range of tastes by controlling the amount of sugar you add to it ^^


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Is that a brand of ice cream?


Actually, it's a flavor/type. It's so good. Unless you don't like nuts.


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Make some!? ;o
> I never thought of making my own ice cream.
> 
> Oooh, ice cream with nuts in it. Yummy


Yuuuusss. I accidentally ate like more than half the container to myself...XD oops.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> Actually, it's a flavor/type. It's so good. Unless you don't like nuts.


Never heard of it before.I must try it!


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Never heard of it before.I must try it!


Yeah. It seems to be a rare type now. Sadly. But I would tackle someone for that ice cream


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin is off to bed now. XD she needs sleep. Goodnight guys!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You can make sorbet fairly easy! And you can do a broad range of tastes by controlling the amount of sugar you add to it ^^


That's interesting. A local college in Utah is known for making really good ice cream. Aggie Ice Cream.
It's freakin' good.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> Serin is off to bed now. XD she needs sleep. Goodnight guys!


Goodnight! :3


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> Serin is off to bed now. XD she needs sleep. Goodnight guys!


Good night  I should go too


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Good night  I should go too


Well then goodnight Karatine and dream of homemade ice cream :^)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

I should go to bed. But then again...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well then goodnight Karatine and dream of homemade ice cream :^)


I will! I shall also dream of cookies! and... milk!
Now I'm just hungry!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I will! I shall also dream of cookies! and... milk!
> Now I'm just hungry!


I'm hungry too, now


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm not even going to TRY and catch up on what has transpired here, and simply bid thee good night.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 1, 2017)

*crawls in* Good morning. *Awooooo*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 1, 2017)

Serin said:


> I'm great. There was less stress today. What about you?


Nice good thing. I reccommend doing some meditation to get even more relief.



Sarachaga said:


> Well then goodnight Karatine and dream of homemade ice cream :^)


Someone mentioned homemade ice cream? Give recipe and your ice!!



JumboWumbo said:


> View attachment 17032


LOL wtf is this? That guy is crazy.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi there people. I'm on lunch break!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well then goodnight Karatine and dream of homemade ice cream :^)


Oh seriously!!! XD 
Now I REALLYwant some of that some of that homemade (vannalia) ice cream. Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 1, 2017)

Why the hell does everyone assume that I'm 26. That's really puzzling


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Good morning everyone. Got smacked pretty hard with a storm last night.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Good morning everyone. Got smacked pretty hard with a storm last night.


Yesterday, it rained an inch. At most. We lost our hot water? Wait what?


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yesterday, it rained an inch. At most. We lost our hot water? Wait what?



An inch? That's quite a lot of rain! I got woken up around 4:30 this morning to super high winds and heavy rain.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Why the hell does everyone assume that I'm 26. That's really puzzling


You are older than that.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> An inch? That's quite a lot of rain! I got woken up around 4:30 this morning to super high winds and heavy rain.


I'm used to three inches minimum. 
But the rain knocking out the hot water makes no sense to me at all


----------



## Serin (Mar 1, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Nice good thing. I reccommend doing some meditation to get even more relief.
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned homemade ice cream? Give recipe and your ice!!
> ...


Will do. Lol. Thanks


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm used to three inches minimum.
> But the rain knocking out the hot water makes no sense to me at all



Wow, that's a lot of rain. I wonder if a water main broke somewhere or if lightning struck your house at one point.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of rain. I wonder if a water main broke somewhere or if lightning struck your house at one point.


It wouldn't surprise me with a lightning strike. But then again, if it was a busted pipe here, all six floors would know. So it's done crap elsewhere


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Ohh, not just one house. I dunno, some weird things have happened here after good storms. Still odd that it only happened to you though.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

So, any of  you guys have Steam or a PS4?


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Or PS3 for that matter lol.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Or PS3 for that matter lol.


Steam. Lol


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Steam. Lol



I'm trying to build up my Steam library, it's coming along slowly but surely lol.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> I'm trying to build up my Steam library, it's coming along slowly but surely lol.


What all you have?


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What all you have?



This is all I have so far.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> This is all I have so far.


Fallout 4 and TDU2 <3


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Fallout 4 and TDU2 <3



I love them both. I have a crap ton of hours in TDU2 for the PS3.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> This is all I have so far.


Battlefront 2 I see. Lol


----------



## Dark Raven (Mar 1, 2017)

Ha, I have more than 1500 games myself  (plus around 100 or so more games courtesy of my boyfriend being such a sweeetie to have shared his steam library with me through the Steam Family Sharing


----------



## Dark Raven (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Battlefront 2 I see. Lol


thats a pretty awesome game to have

old but gold


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

Dark Raven said:


> thats a pretty awesome game to have
> 
> old but gold


Yes it is. Lol. Those XL battles though


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

I used to play battlefront 2 all the time with my friend. Plus cod4, but that was mostly alone.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

My goodness, would you look at the time
www.igdb.com: Countdown to The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

ZELDAAAAAAAAAA HYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE!


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Battlefront 2 I see. Lol



Can't argue with a classic. I spent quite a bit of time in space battles when I played it on my PS2. Should fire that old girl up sometime.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Can't argue with a classic. I spent quite a bit of time in space battles when I played it on my PS2. Should fire that old girl up sometime.


I would fire up my ps2. IF it was up here and I had a screen too connect it to


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I would fire up my ps2. IF it was up here and I had a screen too connect it to



Yeah it's hard to find a TV with analog inputs anymore.


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 1, 2017)

PC > Console


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Yeah it's hard to find a TV with analog inputs anymore.


Exactly


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Yeah it's hard to find a TV with analog inputs anymore.


Can't you buy signal converters though? They don't seem too terribly expensive.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Can't you buy signal converters though? They don't seem too terribly expensive.



Yeah there is always the converter route too. Only thing I'd be a bit worried about is some input lag.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Yeah there is always the converter route too. Only thing I'd be a bit worried about is some input lag.


There's also the part in finding one that is decent


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 1, 2017)

My steam library is awful in every single way.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My steam library is awful in every single way.



Same. Because I don't even have one. Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 1, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Same. Because I don't even have one. Lol


I have a steam account, but don't really have the money to fill it. I only have some free to play games and some I got for free on humble bundle.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My steam library is awful in every single way.


Not unless you have Bad Rats in it 
The game so bad, it was gifted by many people as a joke to stain your library with a terrible game.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have a steam account, but don't really have the money to fill it. I only have some free to play games and some I got for free on humble bundle.


Yeah, I have origin and I bought the download code for Star Wars battlefront, but my computer ended up not being able to run if so that was $60 dollars down the toilet. 
That was last year after Christmas. 
Now I just wait to see what they put for free games lol.
The only good one was Need for Speed: Most Wanted, so that decided to run. Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 1, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Not unless you have Bad Rats in it
> The game so bad, it was gifted by many people as a joke to stain your library with a terrible game.


I saw a video on that once. Not sure which youtuber though. It was hilariously bad. Literally all I have in my steam folder is:
BeamNG.drive
DiRT Showdown
GRID
Path Of Exile
Survarium (but I don't play this a lot anymore)
Trackmania (don't really play this either)
and Warframe (haven't played it yet)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

That moment when you create a Steam account and then realize that the games are Hella expensive, just like physical discs...
Also, quit whining about a couple inches of rain. I'm currently in Pullman, WA, and we got 3 inches of snow overnight... and then it kept falling. Also, high winds are the norm around here. It's like living in the Columbia Gorge...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

HA! You guys think you know rain?
You don't know rain, _Trust me_


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 1, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That moment when you create a Steam account and then realize that the games are Hella expensive, just like physical discs...
> Also, quit whining about a couple inches of rain. I'm currently in Pullman, WA, and we got 3 inches of snow overnight... and then it kept falling. Also, high winds are the norm around here. It's like living in the Columbia Gorge...


I prefer physical disks. You could always get those cheap second hand. And I just like holding something like that in my hands, that it's actually mine.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I prefer physical disks. You could always get those cheap second hand. And I just like holding something like that in my hands, that it's actually mine.


And then those developers who spite people like you and me, that share that sentiment, by selling a clunky case that literally only contains a Steam code... DAMMIT, VALVE!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> HA! You guys think you know rain?
> You don't know rain, _Trust me_


That's what I tried to point out... although, I do have a record of marching in some of the largest rainstorms in my hometown's history. You know, the storms in the Portland Metro that went continuously for several hours at a rate of upwards to 9 inches an hour? Yeah, no. It's not fun, but it was our job...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

I LOVE rain, however I hate rain + wind
It's like putting to good things together that don't make something great
Like chocolate and bacon


----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That moment when you create a Steam account and then realize that the games are Hella expensive, just like physical discs...
> Also, quit whining about a couple inches of rain. I'm currently in Pullman, WA, and we got 3 inches of snow overnight... and then it kept falling. Also, high winds are the norm around here. It's like living in the Columbia Gorge...


Hey, every now and then you might get a good game like Terraria for like 3 dollars.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 1, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> And then those developers who spite people like you and me, that share that sentiment, by selling a clunky case that literally only contains a Steam code... DAMMIT, VALVE!


I only buy physical copies for my consoles. For PC games I almost always use steam.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello Furries!!! Stormy around here!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!!! Stormy around here!


Same here, though not in the way you probably mean! Clear skies, winds 30 knots SSE.
"Pullman TWR, this is N7489C with information DELTA. Copy?"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 1, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Same here, though not in the way you probably mean! Clear skies, winds 30 knots SSE.
> "Pullman TWR, this is N7489C with information DELTA. Copy?"


Heavy rain, visibility 1000 feet, winds gusting to 35, heavy lightning.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Heavy rain, visibility 1000 feet, winds gusting to 35, heavy lightning.


Ah! That was here yesterday... but with snow (or was it hail? I stayed inside b/c I was sick) instead of rain!
"89C, TWR. Good evening, you'll be on 31R today. Adjust current heading, vector NE, descend to 5000 and hold."
"Vector NE, descend 5000, hold. 89C"


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Good morning everyone!! *sergal noises* How are you guys?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning everyone!! *sergal noises* How are you guys?


Getting ready for bed!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning everyone!! *sergal noises* How are you guys?



Howdy, nice profile pic! 
*wolf noises*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Getting ready for bed!


Damn timelines. Good night then


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Howdy, nice profile pic!
> *wolf noises*


Thank you sweetie. *hugs*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

*crashes*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Damn timelines. Good night then


Oh well. It seems like I always need more sleep than other people.
*hugs Mabus cuz why not*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *hugs Mabus cuz why not*


But why? Why not me?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why? Why not me?


*Hugs* because reasons


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning everyone!! *sergal noises* How are you guys?


Sitting down for a college-style burger from my nearest University burger joint!

*TCAS kicks in* "Descend. Descend. Descend."
N7489C: "TCAS. I'm in control, descending 1000 feet- that is 1-0-0-0 feet. Repeat, TCAS. I'm in control."
TWR: "Confirmed on TCAS. Cleared to descend 1000, 1-0-0-0, feet."

BTW, Hi Mabus


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

One question. How to become popular as mabus? He gets a lot of hugs  Do I need awoooo everyday? Become gay ??


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 2, 2017)

_All the people are dancing
and they're having such fun—
I wish it would happen to me..._


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> One question. How to become popular as mabus? He gets a lot of hugs  Do I need awoooo everyday? Become gay ??


no. just ask your friendly local kitsune for one. lol


----------



## Mabus (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why? Why not me?



*hugs*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

...... *inhales* "Woof!" ~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> ...... *inhales* "Woof!" ~(˘▾˘~)


a sergal woofing? *films* *singsongy* viral


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> a sergal woofing? *films* *singsongy* viral


Sergal has sore throat. That why i woofed, i will be back to normal soon


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> One question. How to become popular as mabus? He gets a lot of hugs  Do I need awoooo everyday? Become gay ??


He's just cute in his demeanor, and I guess it just happens.


Mabus said:


> *hugs*


^This^

N7489C: "Situation under control"
TWR: "Confirmed, under control. 89C, Vector for final approach, approved for landing on runway 31R."
N7489C: "Vector for final approach, approved 31R, 89C."


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> He's just cute in his demeanor, and I guess it just happens.


as i wonder how people see me. lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> He's just cute in his demeanor, and I guess it just


Hmm. Well I agree. I should become cute  but not sure if I want.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hmm. Well I agree. I should become cute  but not sure if I want.


do as you wish, friend


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> as i wonder how people see me. lol


I can't speak for others, but to me you are one of the staple experiences of this site... especially if one is not sure about his furriness.

*Radioaltimeter kicks in* "50. 40. 30. 20. RETARD. RETARD. RETARD."
*Performs flourish, and engages full reverse thrust* "89C, we have touchdown."
*Switches frequency* "Pullman Ground, N7489C with information DELTA. We're headed for private hangar 16 today, and it is OPEN."
GND: "89C, Ground. Take a right onto Juliet, Tango, Tango-Fox, taxi to the ramp."
N7489C: "Juliet, Tango, Tango-Fox, taxi to ramp. 89C."


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> do as you wish, friend


You are OK.
 I wonder how people see me. (Afraid face)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You are OK.
> I wonder how people see me. (Afraid face)


You're generally goofy (at least from how I read your comments... Autism aside), and your sona is more original than I could ever hope to be


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I can't speak for others, but to me you are one of the staple experiences of this site... especially if one is not sure about his furriness.
> 
> *Radioaltimeter kicks in* "50. 40. 30. 20. RETARD. RETARD. RETARD."
> *Performs flourish, and engages full reverse thrust* "89C, we have touchdown."
> ...


really? 
i only just recently stopped caring if the people i see daily know im a furry or not. i just figured, wait till they ask (if) and just no longer deny


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You are OK.
> I wonder how people see me. (Afraid face)


 as for you, my friend.
you are a character. knowing no bound in being goofy. but always friendly. to me at least.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> really?
> i only just recently stopped caring if the people i see daily know im a furry or not. i just figured, wait till they ask (if) and just no longer deny


Well, you ARE one of the many that walked me through getting comfortable with my furriness... that's gotta count for something!

(Flight transcripts from FSX)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Well, you ARE one of the many that walked me through getting comfortable with my furriness... that's gotta count for something!
> 
> (Flight transcripts from FSX)


seriously? wow. i honestly cant remember *rubs back of head in mild embarrassment*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> seriously? wow. i honestly cant remember *rubs back of head in mild embarrassment*


Well, it wasn't as big of a deal for you (new people experience the struggle every day), but for me it was *literally* life-changing. I wouldn't expect you to remember it as well as I do! xP


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Well, it wasn't as big of a deal for you (new people experience the struggle every day), but for me it was *literally* life-changing. I wouldn't expect you to remember it as well as I do! xP


this is true.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> as for you, my friend.
> you are a character. knowing no bound in being goofy. but always friendly. to me at least.


What does goofy mean?? No I dont have autism Im just extremely witty. Well I developed accentric fursona in this forum. Yes Im nutty actually


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

But question is if someone likes my character, should I change it?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But question is if someone likes my character, should I change it?


i dont see a need to.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What does goofy mean?? No I dont have autism Im just extremely witty. Well I developed accentric fursona in this forum. Yes Im nutty actually


Actually, what I meant by that is I'M Autistic (I have trouble with reading emotions and personalities... diagnosis aside)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Actually, what I meant by that is I'M Autistic (I have trouble with reading emotions and personalities... diagnosis aside)


The more you know. 
Sometimes, I wish I didn't connect with people so easily. Cause I always seem to find the sad ones. Then I get sad myself.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> The more you know.
> Sometimes, I wish I didn't connect with people so easily. Cause I always seem to find the sad ones. Then I get sad myself.


Oi! It's not sad, it's but a minor inconvenience. (At risk of REALLY offending someone) It's not like I just said that I was diagnosed with Lou Gherig's or anything (which I was not, it was but an example).


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Oi! It's not sad, it's but a minor inconvenience. (At risk of REALLY offending someone) It's not like I just said that I was diagnosed with Lou Gherig's or anything (which I was not, it was but an example).


Not what I meant. 
In general, I tend to connect to people that have either had a bad day or are just generally depressed. I tend to share these feelings too easily, and end up in a deep depressive state


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Actually sergals are silly (stated in documentation) so it goes well with my character lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Not what I meant.
> In general, I tend to connect to people that have either had a bad day or are just generally depressed. I tend to share these feelings too easily, and end up in a deep depressive state


I'm sorry to hear that... and it doesn't make me feel any better about my partial inability to connect with others. Try to feel better xP


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey guys! Very meta discussion tonight as I see!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that... and it doesn't make me feel any better about my partial inability to connect with others. Try to feel better xP


It's a strange thing. 
Then again. Would I even be me without such a burden?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey guys! Very meta discussion tonight as I see!


A very interesting one really


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey guys! Very meta discussion tonight as I see!


Meh, I've had more meta-heavy


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Meh, I've had more meta-heavy


I have too, but not on this forum :^)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey guys! Very meta discussion tonight as I see!


Hi moth what is your oppinion on me?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hi moth what is your oppinion on me?


You seem like a chill dude. I don't know you much tho.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You seem like a chill dude. I don't know you much tho.


@Martin2W Therein lies part of your problem


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> @Martin2W Therein lies part of your problem


Sorry I dont understand this sentence /:


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Sorry I dont understand this sentence /:


You wondered why Mabus is so popular, and not you. I just pointed out part of your problem, why you're not as popular as Mabus


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> You wondered why Mabus is so popular, and not you. I just pointed out part of your problem, why you're not as popular as Mabus


Im too chill?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Also if I might add something, don't seek popularity as some kind a goal in the forum. You should focus on having a good time.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Also if I might add something, don't seek popularity as some kind a goal in the forum. You should focus on having a good time.


Im not trying to be popular  Just my 2 cents on Mabus


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im too chill?


That most people don't know you so well. It's not a big deal, but you were wondering so I tried to answer it. Also, you should take note of this:


Sarachaga said:


> Also if I might add something, don't seek popularity as some kind a goal in the forum. You should focus on having a good time.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im not trying to be popular  Just my 2 cents on Mabus


Mabus has been here for longer than you so we had a bit more time to get to know him :3 (And I'm not saying this in a rude way or whatsoever)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Im new here. I joined this year. That is true.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok. I just bought Australian camembert. Feel like this is going to taste funky


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Ok. I just bought Australian camembert. Feel like this is going to taste funky


Have fun!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Have fun!


I will ! Camembert is truly one of the most delicious cheese in the world :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I will ! Camembert is truly one of the most delicious cheese in the world :3


Someone mentioned cheese? Good 4 you, I love cheese. Please tell me more about this cheese. Since Im cheese.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Someone mentioned cheese? Good 4 you, I love cheese. Please tell me more about this cheese.


Camembert is a delicious cheese that has a similar aspect and texture as brie but is stronger :^3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Camembert is a delicious cheese that has a similar aspect and texture as brie but is stronger :^3


Eat it now.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Eat it now.


Already done :^)


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> Hello


Hey there!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> Hello


Greetings fellow fur! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Already done :^)


How was it?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> Hello


Hi mate, welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How was it?


It was great ^^


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hi mate, welcome to the dark side.


"Come to the dark side- we have cookies"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2017)

I saw a lot of wonders when I went to Australia, but alas, I never got to see Kangaroo Boxing. This is the most Australian thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I saw a lot of wonders when I went to Australia, but alas, I never got to see Kangaroo Boxing. This is the most Australian thing I have ever seen.


Maybe because you were seeking it?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Maybe because you were seeking it?


Legend says, that only a true Australian can bear witness to such majesty in person. Hold my beer, mate, I need to punch out this roo... :v


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Legend says, that only a true Australian can bear witness to such majesty in person. Hold my beer, mate, I need to punch out this roo... :v


Famous last words, those. "Hold my beer, mate"


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Be safe with kangaroos they like to punch and kick you, dangerous animals.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Be safe with kangaroos they like to punch and kick you, dangerous animals.


What? Wait, aren't those Aussies dancing? This title is confusing as hell.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2017)

This double smoke steak and dark five malt beer is just so freaking good, and the extra virgin olive oil just made it. I could die happy right now knowing I have lived a full life...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why? Why not me?


I'm sorry Martin  I didn't realize you wanted one too.
*Late hug*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'm sorry Martin  I didn't realize you wanted one too.
> *Late hug*


Yesss *hugs* *sergal noises*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

I am watching Animemes. I am bored outta my skull, don't blame me!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I am watching Animemes. I am bored outta my skull, don't blame me!


Seems like you are extremely bored. Maybe try some YTP


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Seems like you are extremely bored. Maybe try some YTP


I feel like a bunch of us wouldn't be here if we weren't bored


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

I come here because i love this forum and its just alot of fun. XD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I come here because i love this forum and its just alot of fun. XD


Me too =^.^=


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

*floats up wall in the corner*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Seems like you are extremely bored. Maybe try some YTP


That's an understatement.

Usually when I am 10000% bored I just go hit Minecraft or some shit.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *floats up wall in the corner*


That's a new one, lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I come here because i love this forum and its just alot of fun. XD


Its a lot of fun. I came here because I was feeling lonely. Ahhhh


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I come here because i love this forum and its just alot of fun. XD


Forums can get addicting, which my 2,700 posts clearly show.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

W o r s t   d a y   e v e r
So, I was gonna get the Switch tomorrow on opening day with the help of my dad paying for half of it, and just this morning my mom says I am not allowed to until I finish my work, 
I have had the money and everything ready, and then just out of nowhere "Oops, that thing you've been hyped about forever and have a game coming in the mail right now (I preordered the Switch version and is coming rn) for?  You ain't allowed!"
She said she might discuss with my dad on getting it on launch day and giving it to me when I finish my work and I _really _hope that happens rather than me having to try and find it from a sketchy scalper online.
Worst case scenario tho, if she decides to not let my dad pick the Switch up for me to give it the day I'm done my work, I'll just buy the WiiU version now, and get the Switch later some way.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's a new one, lol


Lol. I like to keep it different


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> W o r s t   d a y   e v e r
> So, I was gonna get the Switch tomorrow on opening day with the help of my dad paying for half of it, and just this morning my mom says I am not allowed to until I finish my work,
> I have had the money and everything ready, and then just out of nowhere "Oops, that thing you've been hyped about forever and have a game coming in the mail right now (I preordered the Switch version and is coming rn) for?  You ain't allowed!"
> She said she might discuss with my dad on getting it on launch day and giving it to me when I finish my work and I _really _hope that happens rather than me having to try and find it from a sketchy scalper online.
> Worst case scenario tho, if she decides to not let my dad pick the Switch up for me to give it the day I'm done my work, I'll just buy the WiiU version now, and get the Switch later some way.


Ah. Parents.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 2, 2017)

I came here so i could be myself, at a time when i wasnt brave enough to do so around the people in my life...

I stay here because you people are f**king awesome! <3


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

It's just my mom...
(  ; -; ) rip


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

@Artruya Oi m8, you new?


----------



## Artruya (Mar 2, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> @Artruya Oi m8, you new?


Hiya!
Not like... brand new 
I joined in October  I just haven't been that active here 
Edit: btw that sucks, about the Switch 
That's quite a shitty curveball they threw at you :/


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Artruya said:


> I came here so i could be myself, at a time when i wasnt brave enough to do so around the people in my life...
> 
> I stay here because you people are f**king awesome! <3


F asterisk asterisk king? I doubt we have any actual f asterisk asterisk kings here.



Karatine said:


> That's a new one, lol


What? New stuff? HERESY!

Everything must be a flimsy copy of something original!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

Noice, I joined in November,
Anyways, ZELDA HYPE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Noice, I joined in November,
> Anyways, ZELDA HYPE!!!!!!!!!


If it genuinely turn into a good game and the Switch into a good console, all the more power to Nintendo.

I just hope it doesn't turn into another No Man's Sky..


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

@Yakamaru 





C'mon, this is _Nintendo _we're talkin' about, not just 3 random dudes


----------



## Artruya (Mar 2, 2017)

Today is Day 1 of quitting caffeine.
I feel like... my brain... is moving... slower than it...... already............. does.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> @Yakamaru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo that's basically been rehashing the same games for what, a decade now? 

Keep in mind that it's a possibility that the game reviewers have been paid to give it a good score, like they did with the new Ghostbusters movie and No Man's Sky. But if it genuinely turn into a good game..  I might look into that shit myself too.

Shit, I need to check on the status of the fanmade BattleForge..


Artruya said:


> Today is Day 1 of quitting caffeine.
> I feel like... my brain... is moving... slower than it...... already............. does.


A mix of speed and caffeine = Everything stands still, even the fly that's in mid-air.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

@Artruya how are you mate?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What? New stuff? HERESY!
> 
> Everything must be a flimsy copy of something original


Agreed! That's why I've been watching the same Minecraft LP I've got into when I was thirteen!


Artruya said:


> Today is Day 1 of quitting caffeine.
> I feel like... my brain... is moving... slower than it...... already............. does.


It doesn't take too long to start feeling better


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Today is Day 1 of quitting caffeine.
> I feel like... my brain... is moving... slower than it...... already............. does.


Coffeine makes me sleepy and weird. But still love coffee.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nintendo that's basically been rehashing the same games for what, a decade now?


Well, that's cause Nintendo knows that loyal Nintendo-ites will buy them, and for people who never got to play them way back when


----------



## Artruya (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> F asterisk asterisk king? I doubt we have any actual f asterisk asterisk kings here.


Funny you should say that! My father was an asterisk. and my mother is half-asterisk. I come from a family of royal asterisks. My father was a (aste)risk-taker and paid the ultimate price. I now take his place at the throne, as f**king of the lowly furries.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> A mix of speed and caffeine = Everything stands still, even the fly that's in mid-air.


If i start drinking caffeine again, I'll try going that route, sounds amazing. Thanks dude.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It doesn't take too long to start feeling better


Thanks Karatine <3


----------



## Artruya (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Artruya how are you mate?


Great! How are you doing, my sergal buddy?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Thanks Karatine <3


Aw you're welcome!
Caffeine makes me shake, sweat and feel oddly feverish. Soooo, I don't drink much coffee. I like it though.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Well, that's cause Nintendo knows that loyal Nintendo-ites will buy them, and for people who never got to play them way back when


Nintendo won't attract any new customers if they only rehash/remake older games. In fact, they will lose customers if they don't start being innovative soon.

Their loyal fanbase will at some point stop buying their products too if they don't get their head outta the gutter.


Artruya said:


> Funny you should say that! My father was an asterisk. and my mother is half-asterisk. I come from a family of royal asterisks. My father was a (aste)risk-taker and paid the ultimate price. I now take his place at the throne, as f**king of the lowly furries.


Someone said Asterix?




Oh, you said asterisk, my bad.
To quote Mewtwo:


> You might want to work on putting multiple replies in a single post, rather than one reply for one post, over and over.
> 
> It keeps everything together, keeps the thread from getting cluttered, and keeps the thread from stretching out unnecessarily.


I highly recommend you keep your replies to one comment. Unless you want to get hit by a reply restriction too.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

@Artruya 
Oi m8, try keepin posts together, people might think you're spamming. Just sayin,
Other than all the drama around me not being able to get a Switch until a long time, I'm doing fine.
No not really...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nintendo won't attract any new customers if they only rehash/remake older games. In fact, they will lose customers if they don't start being innovative soon.


That's why they're making BotW and the Switch m8...



Yakamaru said:


> Their loyal fanbase will at some point stop buying their products too if they don't get their head outta the gutter.


Can I use this argument for popular shooters and games like GTA?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

meanwhile at location


----------



## Artruya (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Aw you're welcome!
> Caffeine makes me shake, sweat and feel oddly feverish. Soooo, I don't drink much coffee. I like it though.


 i don't blame you for not drinking it often! That does not sound enjoyable at all lol
Edit: sorry guys, I'll put more effort into grouping my replies.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> That's why they're making BotW and the Switch m8...
> 
> 
> Can I use this argument for popular shooters and games like GTA?





> Oi m8, try keepin posts together, people might think you're spamming. Just sayin,


Just quotin'. 

Yes, you can use that argument. With simple rehashes/reskins you might as well just buy a random game in the franchise and you will adapt 100% to all the other games before you've even played them. *cough* Call of Duty *cough*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 2, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Great! How are you doing, my sergal buddy?


Im sergaling pretty good, but really scared of economics test I will be having this wednesday.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Artruya said:


> i don't blame you for not drinking it often! That does not sound enjoyable at all lol
> Edit: sorry guys, I'll put more effort into grouping my replies.


Yeah, sometimes I'll drink it anyway if I really can't function in the morning 
Though usually in low amounts.


Rystren said:


> meanwhile at location


Having fun floating around Rystren?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Having fun floating around Rystren?


my butt hurts from sliding around on the ceiling


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> my butt hurts from sliding around on the ceiling


Hey Rystren, don't stop floating around, otherwise you might _fall on your face!_


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey Rystren, don't stop floating around, otherwise you might _fall on your face!_


*faceplants* too late


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants* too late


I knew you couldn't resist.
Seems like a strange twist of fate that you can float, yet love to hit the ground with you're face.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I knew you couldn't resist.
> Seems like a strange twist of fate that you can float, yet love to hit the ground with you're face.


lol. that's because it's different. 
for most people at least


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> lol. that's because it's different.
> for most people at least


Different? :O how?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Different? :O how?


who else do you know that is always falling on their face?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> who else do you know that is always falling on their face?


Oh I see. Nobody, actually. It's pretty hard to get into.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh I see. Nobody, actually. It's pretty hard to get into.


exactly *winks*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 2, 2017)

Woof! =D
*derps around*

Hey guys!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof! =D
> *derps around*
> 
> Hey guys!


*picks up, hugs, sets down*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *picks up, hugs, sets down*



: D
I am okay with this


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof! =D
> *derps around*
> 
> Hey guys!


Hey Mabus!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> : D
> I am okay with this


Lol. I don't know many people that wouldn't be okay with it


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. I don't know many people that wouldn't be okay with it


I do that to my nephews all the time


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I do that to my nephews all the time


If it works. Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> If it works. Lol


It does. Kinda :^p


----------



## Mabus (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Mabus!



Hey Motho =P


Rystren said:


> Lol. I don't know many people that wouldn't be okay with it



True lol


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

It does for me as well. Lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2017)

Welp. Time to head out


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hey Motho =P
> 
> .l


*Hugs*
How are you?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof! =D
> *derps around*
> 
> Hey guys!


Hey Mabus


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof! =D
> *derps around*
> 
> Hey guys!


I see your wolf and raise the stakes with an animated one.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I see your wolf and raise the stakes with an animated one.


He looks so happy .
Is that from Mononoke?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> He looks so happy .
> Is that from Mononoke?


Nope. Wolf's Rain.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 2, 2017)

I think I have the flu. I feel like crap today 
Also, animated wolf?
How about an excited fluffy fox:


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope. Wolf's Rain.


Don't know this one, but from what you've posted here, it looks dope!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Don't know this one, but from what you've posted here, it looks dope!


Very good series you might wanna check out.

If you want any recommendations I can give you some. Seen around 450-ish Anime series so far.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

I've been waiting about thirty minutes to sign up for an automotive service job shadow. I'm a bit nervous


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Very good series you might wanna check out.
> 
> If you want any recommendations I can give you some. Seen around 450-ish Anime series so far.


Yeah , sure .
I love anime but I've only seen 30 something series in total.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I've been waiting about thirty minutes to sign up for an automotive service job shadow. I'm a bit nervous


They are probably talking about what an amazing furry you are. XD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> They are probably talking about what an amazing furry you are. XD


Oh, the thing I'm waiting for doesn't start until a few minutes. I just accidentally arrived super early

Oh and thanks  lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh, the thing I'm waiting for doesn't start until a few minutes. I just accidentally arrived super early


Arriving too early tends to make me more stressed


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Arriving too early tends to make me more stressed


Yeah, but school just ended and I didn't have anywhere to go


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah , sure .
> I love anime but I've only seen 30 something series in total.


Heh. I've watched anything from horror to cooking. Even then I've barely scratched the surface of the total amount of available series.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Hiya Fuzzies!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I think I have the flu. I feel like crap today
> Also, animated wolf?
> How about an excited fluffy fox:


Maybe it's just a bad cold.
And who doesn't love fluffy foxes?!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Fuzzies!


Hello! How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hello! How are you?


Great! Just doing chores around the house. Bhutrflai just got home! And I am gonna be cooking dinner soon!
How are you?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Just doing chores around the house. Bhutrflai just got home! And I am gonna be cooking dinner soon!
> How are you?


Nice! Sounds like fun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Nice! Sounds like fun.


Busy work. Bored. Watched A Man On Fire earlier. Denzel Washington is a great actor. Ruthless as fuck!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Well. This chicken ain't gonna cook itself! I shall return!!!
Pan seared herbal chicken in olive oil, pasta, and green peas! On the stove!


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah , sure .
> I love anime but I've only seen 30 something series in total.


I would also be willing to offer suggestions. Anime comprises most of the television I actually watch, and I'm always on the prowl for obscure and interesting titles.

Interesting aside about _Wolf's Rain_: It was actually the passion project of Keiko Nobumoto, the chief writer on _Cowboy Bebop_; and perhaps this is heresy, but I think I prefer _Wolf's Rain_ overall? _Bebop_ is a nigh-immaculate show, but I never really connected with it. _Wolf's Rain_ is more visceral, particularly in the final episodes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Dinner Time!!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I would also be willing to offer suggestions. Anime comprises most of the television I actually watch, and I'm always on the prowl for obscure and interesting titles.
> 
> Interesting aside about _Wolf's Rain_: It was actually the passion project of Keiko Nobumoto, the chief writer on _Cowboy Bebop_; and perhaps this is heresy, but I think I prefer _Wolf's Rain_ overall? _Bebop_ is a nigh-immaculate show, but I never really connected with it. _Wolf's Rain_ is more visceral, particularly in the final episodes.


WHAT? YOU DON'T LIKE COWBOY BEBOP OVER WOLF'S RAIN?! HERESY!

Eh, each to their own, mate. I personally like both, but they aren't at the top.

If you want any recommendations I've got some 450-ish series to recommend from.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 2, 2017)

I've mentioned before that _Alien Nine_ is probably my favourite anime series. I'm not sure what that in particular says about me, but in general, I kind of glom onto series with really outré visuals, interesting characters, and stories which are either very bleak and disturbing or just really emotionally intimate.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I've mentioned before that _Alien Nine_ is probably my favourite anime series. I'm not sure what that in particular says about me, but in general, I kind of glom onto series with really outré visuals, interesting characters, and stories which are either very bleak and disturbing or just really emotionally intimate.


I like real movies. Alien 1,2,3,4 and Promethius are awsome. The new one is gonna be cool too.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah. I am definitely sick...
Also seriously wondering why I'm still subscribed to this crap.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yeah. I am definitely sick...
> Also seriously wondering why I'm still subscribed to this crap.


I turned off my notifications for everything. If I hadn't I would spend over an hour a day looking at just my notifications. Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I turned off my notifications for everything. If I hadn't I would spend over an hour a day looking at just my notifications. Lol


New phone, and somehow YouTube decided I wanted notifications for almost everything. I didn't get this on my old phone. Still setting some things up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> New phone, and somehow YouTube decided I wanted notifications for almost everything. I didn't get this on my old phone. Still setting some things up.


Know what you mean. I have had this new phone for a couple of months now, and still don't have all my settings right yet.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *picks up, hugs, sets down*


Just remember to _*approach fursuiters from the front*_. Look at me, I'm out of material for my jokes.


Karatine said:


> I've been waiting about thirty minutes to sign up for an automotive service job shadow. I'm a bit nervous


Then it must be worth it to you...


WolfyJake said:


> New phone, and somehow YouTube decided I wanted notifications for almost everything. I didn't get this on my old phone. Still setting some things up.


I get you. I've been so busy with classes and shit that my phone I had to replace at Thanksgiving is still f*cked up beyond recognition of how my old one was set up... f*cking collision, had to destroy my good phone


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Know what you mean. I have had this new phone for a couple of months now, and still don't have all my settings right yet.


I almost never get a new phone. My dad won an iPhone 4S when it was about half a year old but he already had one so he gave it to me, so I upgraded from a Nokia 6303 Classic to an iPhone 4S. Had that for around 3-4 years now. And the only reason I have a newer iPhone 5C now is because my uncle doesn't need it anymore, he's too dead to do anything with it. I don't really invest in phones.

But seriously, Elders react to applying makeup with a condom?
The world is going down the drain at the speed of light...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I almost never get a new phone. My dad won an iPhone 4S when it was about a half a year old but he already had one so he gave it to me, so I upgraded from a Nokia 6303 Classic to an iPhone 4S. Had that for around 3-4 years now. And the only reason I have a newer iPhone 5C now is because my uncle doesn't need it anymore, he's too dead to do anything with it anyway. I don't invest in phones.
> 
> But seriously, Elders react to applying makeup with a condom?
> The world is going down the drain at the speed of light...


When I'm only 19, but I still recognize this in an instant...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> When I'm only 19, but I still recognize this in an instant...


Omfg! I had that phone! It was my first cell phone I bought. Lost it at work about three months later. Then I got a flip phone. That was.........fuck! 13 years or so ago!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> When I'm only 19, but I still recognize this in an instant...


Mine was a bit newer than that.





Had a more modern ringtone too 
I used to play snake and Tower Bloxx Deluxe on it. Aaaah, the good old days, when almost nobody had a smartphone, and you sent songs and pictures to each other via Bluetooth.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Mine was a bit newer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that one IS a bit nicer... I was too young to have a phone just yet (at least a working one), so I played with my Mom's old Nokia (not that dissimilar from the one in the video I shared) on occasion... ah, memories. And to think that T-Mobile was a scam front back then... It took years to convince my mom to let me get my first non-pre-pay phone, all because of T-Mobile and their old "Roaming" policies


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Funny thing is that I have only had an internet ready smart phone for about a year and a half now. Right in time to join the Furry Fandom!!! Now my wife says I can't put my phone down for five minutes. Lol.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Funny thing is that I have only had an internet ready smart phone for about a year and a half now. Right in time to join the Furry Fandom!!!


It's been one month of smartphone for me . Didn't change much tho :^p


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's been one month of smartphone for me . Didn't change much tho :^p


I was always kind of anti tech/anti internet up till about three years ago, when I discovered Youtube. Then I spent a year looking at fail videos all day. On bhutrflai's phone or our laptop. Good times. She dragged me kicking and screaming into the 21st century. I did NOT want to go on the cart!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was always kind of anti tech/anti internet up till about three years ago, when I discovered Youtube. Then I spent a year looking at fail videos all day. On bhutrflai's phone or our laptop. Good times. She dragged me kicking and screaming into the 21st century. I did NOT want to go on the cart!!


Heh, I lived most of my life without tv, and didn't have the internet until I was 17, so I understand that ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh, I lived most of my life without tv, and didn't have the internet until I was 17, so I understand that ^^


No TV! Poor thing!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No TV! Poor thing!!!


I caught up on that when I got the internet :^p


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Yeah, that one IS a bit nicer... I was too young to have a phone just yet (at least a working one), so I played with my Mom's old Nokia (not that dissimilar from the one in the video I shared) on occasion... ah, memories. And to think that T-Mobile was a scam front back then... It took years to convince my mom to let me get my first non-pre-pay phone, all because of T-Mobile and their old "Roaming" policies


We're the same age . I got my first phone in my last year of elementary school (age 11) because I needed one for emergencies when I went to high school (which was about 24 km / 15 miles away in the big city). Used it multiple times when my train was delayed or cancelled or was going to be late for some other reason. I didn't really have many issues with roaming. It was a prepaid phone and the rates were all equal wherever you went in the country. Once you crossed over into Belgium or Germany the rates would double though. Nowadays I pay the same rate in all of Europe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

Guys. Going grocery shopping with bhutrflai. I'll be back!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm going to sleep. I feel really sick, and sick people should stay in bed.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm going to sleep. I feel really sick, and sick people should stay in bed.


Take care friend.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYPPPPPEEEE~~~ (;;;;;____;;;


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 2, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYPPPPPEEEE~~~ (;;;;;____;;;


You okay?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's been one month of smartphone for me . Didn't change much tho :^p


Funny, I got my first smartphone last month too, lol.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Funny, I got my first smartphone last month too, lol.


That's it. We're smartphone brothers.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's it. We're smartphone brothers.


My brother! Have you heard of this crazy new invention? It let's you hear someone's voice from miles away! It's called a phone!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 2, 2017)

White chocolate coconut almond cookies!!!! Omfg!!! So gooooooood!!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

*rushes in* Good morning *sergal noises*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof! =D
> *derps around*
> 
> Hey guys!


Well


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Fuzzies!


Hiya old men!!


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> When I'm only 19, but I still recognize this in an instant...


Lol I had this thing for many years. Games were briliant on this thing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

In other news, I'm gay.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> In other news, I'm gay.


Excuse me? Is this a joke?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Excuse me? Is this a joke?


Of course not, my dear sergal.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Just remember to _*approach fursuiters from the front*_. Look at me, I'm out of material for my jokes.


Approach all from the front. Except for one, but that rule applies to me for one person.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well
> 
> Hiya old men!!
> 
> Lol I had this thing for many years. Games were briliant on this thing.


I'm only 16 and I know what this is. Lol


----------



## Artruya (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> In other news, I'm gay.


Sameeee  lol


Mr. Fox said:


> Of course not, my dear sergal.


In that case, congrats Mr. Fox 
Was this a known thing on the forum beforehand or no?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Well, I just got infected.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> In other news, I'm gay.


I knew that already. Yay me


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

In the meantime


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Was this a known thing on the forum beforehand or no?


I had speculations beforehand, I'd rather not go into detail right now, still exploring and processing it...


Karatine said:


> I knew that already. Yay me


Wow, that transparent, huh?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow, that transparent, huh?


Like a pane of glass. XD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow, that transparent, huh?


I have honestly no idea how I remember. I think I remember you saying you were gay a few months back.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Is it just me? Or am I going crazy?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Like a pane of glass. XD


So does that mean I can say things like fag and gaaaaaaaaayyyyyy now and it not be some type of derogatory slur? Because I'm pretty sure Mr. Garrison touched base on this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Is it just me? Or am I going crazy?


Sorry, I have that effect.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Is it just me? Or am I going crazy?


What is going on? xP


Mr. Fox said:


> So does that mean I can say things like fag and gaaaaaaaaayyyyyy now and it not be some type of derogatory slur? Because I'm pretty sure Mr. Garrison touched base on this.


Also, yes. You have complete and total immunity becuz context


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So does that mean I can say things like fag and gaaaaaaaaayyyyyy now and it not be some type of derogatory slur? Because I'm pretty sure Mr. Garrison touched base on this.


I never really liked the slur variant. I like happy


----------



## Artruya (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I had speculations beforehand, I'd rather not go into detail right now, still exploring and processing it...


Oh i don't expect you to explain yourself 
But yeah! like i said, congratulations Mr. Fox  hehe
I've been much happier since i accepted that I'm gay likeee.. i dunno, 4 months ago. I wish the same for you 


Zaddict16 said:


> Well, I just got infected.


..... ?
Infected?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> What is going on? xP
> 
> Also, yes. You have complete and total immunity becuz context


Context can be misinterpreted at times.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Well, I just got stage 9 cancer. For non-specific reasons.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Well, I just got stage 9 cancer. For non-specific reasons.


Really?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

@Karatine Okay, I'm totally exaggerating. Lol


----------



## Artruya (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @Karatine Okay, I'm totally exaggerating. Lol


You scared me!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @Karatine Okay, I'm totally exaggerating. Lol


All right xD It seemed too sudden to be believable. But I had to ask.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

I'd hate to imagine what a stage 9 would be like if stage 4 kills


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

That's the one thing about texting, there's no emotion in your words. Unless I put for example, "well obviously that's true, this fandom sucks." What I really meant to say was, "Well OBVIOUSLY that's true! This fandom sucks!" *Sarcastic Voice*.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'd hate to imagine what a stage 9 would be like if stage 4 kills


If there is a stage 9 cancer level, I didn't know, I was trying to put a high number so you guys would know I'm joking but apparently not. Also if I did have that, I would probably not be on the forum, you know crippling pain and all.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> If there is a stage 9 cancer level, I didn't know, I was trying to put a high number so you guys would know I'm joking but apparently not. Also if I did have that, I would probably not be on the forum, you know crippling pain and all.


Welllll, apparently there's such a thing as Grade 9 Prostate Cancer I don't think that's the same thing. But I don't really know much aboout cancer either


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> If there is a stage 9 cancer level, I didn't know, I was trying to put a high number so you guys would know I'm joking but apparently not. Also if I did have that, I would probably not be on the forum, you know crippling pain and all.


Luckily there isn't a stage 9. Just up to 4


----------



## Artruya (Mar 3, 2017)

Welllll good night Karatine, good night Zaddict.. Mr. Fox, Rystren. I've really enjoyed your company  see ya later


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Welllll good night Karatine, good night Zaddict.. Mr. Fox, Rystren. I've really enjoyed your company  see ya later


Night, Artruya!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Welllll good night Karatine, good night Zaddict.. Mr. Fox, Rystren. I've really enjoyed your company  see ya later


Night! *one last unawkward hug* lol.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Welllll good night Karatine, good night Zaddict.. Mr. Fox, Rystren. I've really enjoyed your company  see ya later


Night, friend!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Also, I gotta go to bed... Cya guys tomorrow


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Also, I gotta go to bed... Cya guys tomorrow


Enjoy your peaceful sleep


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Enjoy your peaceful sleep


You made it sound like we're at a funeral home. ;(


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Everyone is going to sleep! Ugh! I missed the party :/


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> You made it sound like we're at a funeral home. ;(


*Sadface* not that peaceful.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Everyone is going to sleep! Ugh! I missed the party :/


I know. It's sucks when that happens. Lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Everyone is going to sleep! Ugh! I missed the party :/


Not everyone *winks* 
Then again, Serin might not enjoy me staying up so late every night


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Yay! How has your day been , guys?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yay! How has your day been , guys?


My days been pretty good. Considering I spent all of it on the forum. Lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yay! How has your day been , guys?


Full of sleep and school


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> My days been pretty good. Considering I spent all of it on the forum. Lol


That's a good way to spend a day in my books! Don't do it too much tho or you'll end up addicted to the forum!


Rystren said:


> Full of sleep and school


Same, without sleep :^p


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's a good way to spend a day in my books! Don't do it too much tho or you'll end up addicted to the forum!
> Who says I wasn't? Lol
> Not yet at least.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 3, 2017)

I turned 19 today ayyyy


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I turned 19 today ayyyy


Woo! Another year closer to maturity! Lol.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I turned 19 today ayyyy


Lucky! I'm still a measly 16. *tail slightly lowers* lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I turned 19 today ayyyy


Happy birthday!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Lucky! I'm still a measly 16. *tail slightly lowers* lol


Nothing wrong with that. I'm 20. I'm just a grown child. Lol.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I'm 20. I'm just a grown child. Lol.


Lol. I guess you are. XD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Of course not, my dear sergal.


I never seen this coming. But why?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Lol. I guess you are. XD


Lol. I don't see myself being an actual adult until about 27 or so. Lol

Then again. Being young is fun


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

@Rystren Yea, more opportunities.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I never seen this coming. But why?


Most never do, I am a fox, after all.  

And why what?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm starting to wonder if I'm a Texan, because whenever I see a plate sized steak I just want to slam my face into it!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'm a Texan, because whenever I see a plate sized steak I just want to slam my face into it!


I'm texan too then .


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm texan too then .


Me too!
 Friggin love steak!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm texan too then .


Great, let's go to the steakhouse, yee-haw!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Great, let's go to the steakhouse, yee-haw!


Is there space for one more?
Also, congrats on being a gay btw, welcome to the club


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Most never do, I am a fox, after all.
> 
> And why what?


I mean why you are gay? You born like this or something made you gay? There is nothing wrong being gay, but I just dont uderstand how they work.

Btw I love steak


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Is there space for one more?
> Also congrats on being a gay btw, welcome to the club


I don't see why not, just make sure to bring some loose fitting jeans!

And thanks.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Great, let's go to the steakhouse, yee-haw!





WolfyJake said:


> Is there space for one more?


*Puts a cow boy hat*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I mean why you are gay? You born like this or something made you gay? There is nothing wrong being gay, but I just dont uderstand how they work.


Just so you know, claiming someone is gay by choice is a little offensive. From what I understand, most are born this way, as was I.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just so you know, claiming someone is gay by choice is a little offensive. From what I understand, most are born this way, as was I.


So genetics basically. Alright no offense.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So genetics basically.


Yeah pretty much...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm texan too then .


No you are french frie.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No you are french frie.


How many times do I need to explain that french fries are from Belgium?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> How many times do I need to explain that french fries are from Belgium?


Whoops sorry, I forgot  Damn you got me good.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Anyways I'd sell my soul for a good steak.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

How are you guys?? For some reason Im having weird day, my head doesnt work, I feel like my IQ dropped like by 20.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How are you guys?? For some reason Im having weird day, my head doesnt work, I feel like my IQ dropped like by 20.


My day was Ugh. Had panic attacks while working on an assignment


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Anyways I'd sell my soul for a good steak.


Are you sure. Dont forget soul is priceless and very needed to live afterlife in harmony. Soul is most important thing TBH.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you sure. Dont forget soul is priceless and very needed to live afterlife in harmony. Soul is most important thing TBH.


Steak>Soul.
That's basic math


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Steak>Soul.
> That's basic math


God damn now I want to eat steak, my belly is making sounds. Lets sell our souls


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

So I just woke up... it's 2:45 am local time, and I don't know why I can't sleep- no nightmares, no urge to hit the head, nothing. Quite simply, I am still nocturnal and my body seems to be unable to return to PNW Circadian (otherwise known as being asleep at night an awake during the day by the standards of where I live)... I guess I should move to Wales? I hear it's already day there...


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> So I just woke up... it's 2:45 am local time, and I don't know why I can't sleep- no nightmares, no urge to hit the head, nothing. Quite simply, I am still nocturnal and my body seems to be unable to return to PNW Circadian (otherwise known as being asleep at night an awake during the day by the standards of where I live)... I guess I should move to Wales? I hear it's already day there...


Does that affect your daily routine?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Does that affect your daily routine?


Err... not really. My schedule is just comparable to the graveyard ER techs at Pullman Regional Hospital... 70-72 on, 6 off, and real life the rest of the time. But it's exhausting, and it just keeps reminding me of all those times I started hallucinating around the 100-hour mark when I had a roommate to deal with... I want to be past all that

My problem is I CAN'T sleep... not for a lack of trying, but my body won't let me


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Err... not really. My schedule is just comparable to the graveyard ER techs at Pullman Regional Hospital... 70-72 on, 6 off, and real life the rest of the time. But it's exhausting, and it just keeps reminding me of all those times I started hallucinating around the 100-hour mark when I had a roommate to deal with... I want to be past all that
> 
> My problem is I CAN'T sleep... not for a lack of trying, but my body won't let me


I've had sleep problems. These can really be serious issues.  You could talk to your physician about it to see if there's no underlying issue.
Anyways,  I really hope it gets better at some point.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I've had sleep problems. These can really be serious issues.  You could talk to your physician about it to see if there's no underlying issue.
> Anyways,  I really hope it gets better at some point.


I appreciate it... and I get the feeling that this goes back to Fall Semester when I got everything fucked up to begin with. Thanks for the support, though


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> God damn now I want to eat steak, my belly is making sounds. Lets sell our souls


Ghost Rider 3: Steak Souls, coming 2017 in IMAX. 
Lol XD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No you are french frie.


I'm a Dutch fry


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm a Dutch fry


I will eat you


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I will eat you


Dammit, now you're making ME hungry... You're killing me, Smalls! Killing me!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Dammit, now you're making ME hungry... You're killing me, Smalls! Killing me!


Do you want to try roasted sergal?? They are pretty delicious.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Do you want to try roasted sergal?? They are pretty delicious.


Nah, I'm just gonna wait for my popcorn to finish popping.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Do you want to try roasted sergal?? They are pretty delicious.


Im always open to try new things. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Im always open to try new things. Lol


Alright Im happy you are keen to try delicious foods.


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Nah, I'm just gonna wait for my popcorn to finish popping.


Fun fact popcorns contain a lot of chemichals which can cause cancer.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Alright Im happy you are keen to try delicious foods.
> 
> Fun fact popcorns contain a lot of chemichals which can cause cancer.


The most delicious cancer you'll ever have though.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't doubt it. Lol

Fun fact popcorns contain a lot of chemichals which can cause cancer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Alright Im happy you are keen to try delicious foods.
> 
> Fun fact popcorns contain a lot of chemichals which can cause cancer.


I honestly don't care... if I took the list of chemicals that CA knows to cause cancer seriously, I wouldn't even be able to use toilet paper


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

*faceplants on nearest fur gently*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants on nearest fur gently*


*Doesn't know how to react*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Top grammar skills!!!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi


Hi


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi


The things that happen when I first wake up. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi


Hi friend. How are you?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hi friend. How are you?


Sleepy.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

I dont understand vegans they do not eat meat but they eat vegetable. But vegetables also have lives and feelings. Why in the hell They only care about animals but forget about weeds and vegetables that are abused everyday.


----------



## Garg (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I dont understand vegans they do not eat meat but they eat vegetable. But vegetables also have lives and feelings. Why in the hell They only care about animals but forget about weeds and vegetables that are abused everyday.


just start taking energy from the sun instead. im sorry but someone or something is gonna have to suffer while someone else is eating. you can not eat nothing and still energy .-. 
as much as it tears me up to see animal being abused and fruits and veggies being taking away from their parents. there isn't much i could do about it. 

although, breathism does exist.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Garg said:


> just start taking energy from the sun instead. im sorry but someone or something is gonna have to suffer while someone else is eating. you can not eat nothing and still energy .-.
> as much as it tears me up to see animal being abused and fruits and veggies being taking away from their parents. there isn't much i could do about it.
> 
> although, breathism does exist.


But I like meat. Meat is the best thing. Btw welcome to the forum.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

A well balanced diet means something else to each individual person... In my case, that means I like my steak, mashed potatoes, and steamed carrots with a side of onion rings. Medium well, please.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2017)

Garg said:


> just start taking energy from the sun instead. im sorry but someone or something is gonna have to suffer while someone else is eating. you can not eat nothing and still energy .-.
> as much as it tears me up to see animal being abused and fruits and veggies being taking away from their parents. there isn't much i could do about it.
> 
> although, breathism does exist.


What?

Meat is awesome, and so is fried veggies.

We're not exactly Protoss.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What?
> 
> Meat is awesome, and so is fried veggies.
> 
> We're not exactly Protoss.


Uhh I like only raw veggies. But Im fan of meat. I love meat.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhh I like only raw veggies. But Im fan of meat. I love meat.


Y U NO LIKE FRIED VEGGIES? Does that mean you don't like onion rings with your steak?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhh I like only raw veggies. But Im fan of meat. I love meat.


Meat. \o/


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Can we take a moment to just admire SportsCenter's handiwork in editing this?
The fans can't believe what Gibson just did - ESPN Video


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Y U NO LIKE FRIED VEGGIES? Does that mean you don't like onion rings with your steak?


I like steak with huge amount of BBQ souce with some prickles and salad.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Honestly, I don't really like steak just by itself. I have to cut it up and put it in pasta or something


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Honestly, I don't really like steak just by itself. I have to cut it up and put it in pasta or something


Steak Stroganoff, anybody?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Steak Stroganoff, anybody?


Yesss, and fettuccine chicken Alfredo <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Steak Stroganoff, anybody?


.....Stop making me hungrier. I made myself hungry earlier with that steak post.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Did you get any sleep, @Crimson_Steel17 ? I'd be absolutely dead if I couldn't sleep like that.


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Can we take a moment to just admire SportsCenter's handiwork in editing this?
> The fans can't believe what Gibson just did - ESPN Video



"Video is not available in your country."

Well it seems like a no...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Did you get any sleep, @Crimson_Steel17 ? I'd be absolutely dead if I couldn't sleep like that.


No... I'm just waiting for the hallucinations to start again. I collapsed last night after I got muted again, had all of about 3-4 hours of sleep (I daresay a "cat nap"), and woke right back up at 2:30 am. Been up since.


Reti said:


> "Video is not available in your country."
> 
> Well it seems like a no...


Hmmm... no wonder I couldn't embed it (the site says ESPN is an approved site for embedding). Sorry about that!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> No... I'm just waiting for the hallucinations to start again. I collapsed last night after I got muted again, had all of about 3-4 hours of sleep (I daresay a "cat nap"), and woke right back up at 2:30 am. Been up since.
> 
> Hmmm... no wonder I couldn't embed it (the site says ESPN is an approved site for embedding). Sorry about that!


Jesus christ you woke up 2:30?? What were you doing?? So much free time. This is crazy and you need help, Like seriously.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Jesus christ you woke up 2:30?? What were you doing?? So much free time. This is crazy and you need help, Like seriously.


I do need help. As for why and what I was doing, I don't know why I woke up- I just jolted and couldn't go back to sleep- and I decided to make the most of it and get some last minute edits in for my video that released earlier today (as in about an hour ago, or something like that).


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> No... I'm just waiting for the hallucinations to start again. I collapsed last night after I got muted again, had all of about 3-4 hours of sleep (I daresay a "cat nap"), and woke right back up at 2:30 am. Been up since


Aw man. I remember my brother telling me about how he couldn't sleep at an airport even after taking sleeping pills, and he started hallucinating. It sounds like hell.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I do need help. As for why and what I was doing, I don't know why I woke up- I just jolted and couldn't go back to sleep- and I decided to make the most of it and get some last minute edits in for my video that released earlier today (as in about an hour ago, or something like that).


How much do you earn from YT? And how much subs you have? oH boy finally can upload vids I need to bring back my channel


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Aw man. I remember my brother telling me about how he couldn't sleep at an airport even after taking sleeping pills, and he started hallucinating. It sounds like hell.


It is. Especially when your hallucinations involve boarding planes to go anywhere other than where you are (although that particular one was at about 107 hours...)


Martin2W said:


> How much do you earn from YT? And how much subs you have?


In reverse order: 4 subs, and since YT requires $100 to pay out, my $0.04 for last month wasn't _quite_ enough- so, nothing.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It is. Especially when your hallucinations involve boarding planes to go anywhere other than where you are.
> 
> In reverse order: 4 subs, and since YT requires $100 to pay out, my $0.04 for last month wasn't _quite_ enough- so, nothing.


Alright you are new youtuber nice. Good luck. What kind of vids you upload?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Alright you are new youtuber nice. Good luck. What kind of vids you upload?


I'm really hoping all the Halo: Reach gameplay footage I'm sifting through will end up making a nice highlight reel, but that's unlikely. In the meantime, here's a link to my channel so you can see what I have so far.
www.youtube.com: CausingDawn1145


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm really hoping all the Halo: Reach gameplay footage I'm sifting through will end up making a nice highlight reel, but that's unlikely. In the meantime, here's a link to my channel so you can see what I have so far.
> www.youtube.com: CausingDawn1145


Oh god enable custom layout. As for marketing use twitter bot, it really helped me to jumpsart my channel. Is that you in pic?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh god enable custom layout. As for marketing use twitter bot, it really helped me to jumpsart my channel. Is that you in pic?


Yes, from this last summer (that was from just after the Lentil Festival Parade here in Pullman). As for custom layout, I still haven't figured out how I want to do that. And thanks for the marketing advice.
You have a channel?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Yes, from this last summer (that was from just after the Lentil Festival Parade here in Pullman). As for custom layout, I still haven't figured out how I want to do that. And thanks for the marketing advice.
> You have a channel?


Yes I have channel since 3 months ago.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm really hoping all the Halo: Reach gameplay footage I'm sifting through will end up making a nice highlight reel, but that's unlikely. In the meantime, here's a link to my channel so you can see what I have so far.
> www.youtube.com: CausingDawn1145


That's cool. I have a YouTube channel that I upload lazily edited videos on. I have decent software, but I just can't motivate myself to care, lol.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's cool. I have a YouTube channel that I upload lazily edited videos on. I have decent software, but I just can't motivate myself to care, lol.


Lol its hard motivate myself even with 10k subs and over 2.4M views. It was rough month and I laready have 2 strikes and my views dropped like hammer last month.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I have channel since 3 months ago.


Got links? No, seriously... I'm kinda disappointed with myself that I wasn't specific enough...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Got links? No, seriously... I'm kinda disappointed with myself that I wasn't specific enough...


Alright I will ask you before posting link. If you really want to see it? I upload trash (memes). Alright www.youtube.com: MemeArmy


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lol its hard motivate myself even with 10k subs and over 2.4M views. It was rough month and I laready have 2 strikes and my views dropped like hammer last month.


That's really good 
I'd link my channel, but I don't know how to copy URLs in the YouTube app


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 3, 2017)

I'd link my channel, but I only have 1 subscriber and don't really upload anything.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

We should be proud that we are furries


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

1 sub for 0 vids... It's a pretty good ratio.


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> We should be proud that we are furries



Well... Sometimes you can't really afford to be proud of that...
Unless you don't have a familly... nor non-furry friends...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... Sometimes you can't really afford to be proud of that...
> Unless you don't have a familly... nor non-furry friends...


But why? I keep this to myslef no one knows Im proud inside me.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 3, 2017)

Reti said:


> 1 sub for 0 vids... It's a pretty good ratio.


I just checked. My only sub left... Also, I have 3 videos. 2 From 3 years ago and 1 from last year. None of them interesting or funny


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Aw whatever. Just search up "Goris" and you'll find my channel. It has a orange neon tiger for the profile picture xP


Martin2W said:


> We should be proud that we are furries


Yes! I suppose.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Still sick, @WolfyJake ?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

I should stop sleeping all day


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I should stop sleeping all day


Let's trade places then, lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why? I keep this to myslef no one knows Im proud inside me.



X')
You're right, we can be proud on the inside... Let's all be silently proud! =3



Karatine said:


> Aw whatever. Just search up "Goris" and you'll find my channel. It has a orange neon tiger for the profile picture xP.



Trackmania and a bit of minecraft... And Dirt.
(want me to share the link?)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Let's trade places then, lol


Lol. But then you'd have to deal with random irritating crap


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. But then you'd have to deal with random irritating crap


That's fine with me 


Reti said:


> Trackmania and a bit of minecraft... And Dirt.
> (want me to share the link?)


Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Sure, go ahead.



www.youtube.com: Goris
(sooo much Goris on youtube...)


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Reti said:


> www.youtube.com: Goris
> (sooo much Goris on youtube...)


The name Goris comes from my favorite fallout 2 character


----------



## Mabus (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> The name Goris comes from my favorite fallout 2 character



Indeed! =D
*enclaves internally*


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> The name Goris comes from my favorite fallout 2 character



I... just realised that we need a 2 before a 3. (I mean... I've never even heard about fallout 2. And never asked myself what was before fallout 3)

*insert "the more you know" picture here.*

I think I missed something, it seems nice. =o


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Reti said:


> I... just realised that we need a 2 before a 3. (I mean... I've never even heard about fallout 2. And never asked myself what was before fallout 3)
> 
> *insert "the more you know" picture here.*
> 
> I think I missed something, it seems nice. =o


Happens to the best of us...


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Happens to the best of us...


Aaand still having trouble sleeping right?...

(wow! how did he guessed?!)

Have you tried to... count the sheeps? I don't know... breathe?... Put your computer/phone somewhere and close your eyes?...
If you have to wait for hallucinations to sleep it's quite hardcore... Is it always like this?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Reti said:


> Aaand still having trouble sleeping right?...
> 
> (wow! how did he guessed?!)
> 
> ...


Bro, it's almost 11 am local time now. I have classes to be ready for this afternoon, and DnD tonight. After DnD (which, admittedly, I may leave a little early), I will try again. But otherwise, yeah. It's quite often like this... actively trying to return to a standard sleep schedule, though!


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Bro, it's almost 11 am local time now. I have classes to be ready for this afternoon, and DnD tonight. After DnD (which, admittedly, I may leave a little early), I will try again. But otherwise, yeah. It's quite often like this... actively trying to return to a standard sleep schedule, though!



Oh... right, sorry XD
Good luck for your classes then. ._.
Oh, and good luck for your DnD... I wanted to read all the rules buuut... I'm still reading. ^^'


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oh... right, sorry XD
> Good luck for your classes then. ._.
> Oh, and good luck for your DnD... I wanted to read all the rules buuut... I'm still reading. ^^'


I'm learning on the fly... and thanks. I'm gonna need it.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

That moment you aren't sure what to do


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That moment you aren't sure what to do


I know that feeling right about now, man. What _should _you or I do?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I know that feeling right about now, man. What _should _you or I do?


Video games. Lol


----------



## Mabus (Mar 3, 2017)

Woof :0


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof :0


*picks up and hugs* hello


----------



## Mabus (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *picks up and hugs* hello








Howdy I am Mabus, I am woofer.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Howdy I am Mabus, I am woofer.


XD you are friendly and floofy


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Howdy I am Mabus, I am woofer.


Mabus our plush toy 
*hugs*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof :0


*Woofs back*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

*woofs back to mabus*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *woofs back to mabus*


*Pokes arm* hi


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Wazzup Mabus?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Pokes arm* hi


Haha poke more, feels good.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Haha poke more, feels good.


Lol. Okay *pokes again*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> XD you are friendly and floofy





Karatine said:


> Mabus our plush toy
> *hugs*


=D *wags tail*


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Woofs back*





Martin2W said:


> *woofs back to mabus*


*woofing intensifies* 
Hiya guys!



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wazzup Mabus?


Oh you know, fure stuff and wolf stuff 
How about you guys? Anything new, exciting, or different? :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> =D *wags tail*
> 
> 
> *woofing intensifies*
> ...


*Moth noises*
I'm gonna get coffee.  That's exciting!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> =D *wags tail*
> 
> 
> *woofing intensifies*
> ...


*woofing continues to intensify*
Oh, you know. Video editing, classes, fur stuff. Not much that's new, not until the caffeine kicks in xD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Still sick, @WolfyJake ?


I met my lunch today, two hours after I ate it... That probably says enough.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I met my lunch today, two hours after I ate it... That probably says enough.


Ugh sorry dude. Are you having enough rest?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I met my lunch today, two hours after I ate it... That probably says enough.


*Hugs* nuuuuuuu don't be sick


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Ugh sorry dude. Are you having enough rest?


I slept for 12 hours last night  felt pretty good when I woke up, but got worse again after.


Rystren said:


> *Hugs* nuuuuuuu don't be sick


*Hugs back* I'm trying!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 3, 2017)

So much woofing going on. This is crazy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I slept for 12 hours last night  felt pretty good when I woke up, but got worse again after.
> 
> *Hugs back* I'm trying!


*Hugs*

I hope you get well soon :3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

*randomly decides to howl*
AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I slept for 12 hours last night  felt pretty good when I woke up, but got worse again after.
> 
> *Hugs back* I'm trying!


*Puts you back in bed* sleep more then. Feel better


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *randomly decides to howl*
> AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


*Moth noises*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

*meow* .-.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
Hey Hey Hey!!!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Puts you back in bed* sleep more then. Feel better


Being sick is the worst, because you don't feel like you can sleep yet it's the only thing you can try to do.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *randomly decides to howl*
> AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Those are the best kind of howls!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *meow* .-.


You know, I used to have a pet cat (she died of natural causes)... and I didn't know until just before the end that cats actually CAN howl. It's not the same sound, but they DO howl


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Those are the best kind of howls!


Random howl (Or moth noise) is best howl!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> You know, I used to have a pet cat (she died of natural causes)... and I didn't know until just before the end that cats actually CAN howl. It's not the same sound, but they DO howl


Yeah, my cat sort of does it when he sees other cats in our yard. After he's done screaming his head off of course


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

I have two dogs, and they have only ever howled when my son would play his saxophone or my daughter played her violin. They are so funny!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have two dogs, and they have only ever howled when my son would play his saxophone or my daughter played her violin. They are so funny!


Ooh, what kind of dogs are they?
You piked the moth's interest :^p


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Ooh, what kind of dogs are they?
> You piked the moth's interest :^p


We have a 7 year old grey Lab(she's pewter colored) and a 3 year old redish tan Lab Min Pun mix(he is a mess).


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Random howl (Or moth noise) is best howl!


I prefer the pterodactyl screech I make. Lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We have a 7 year old grey Lab(she's pewter colored) and a 3 year old redish tan Lab Min Pun mix(he is a mess).


That's cool ! 


Rystren said:


> I prefer the pterodactyl screech I make. Lol


Pterodactyl screech is ok in my books :^p


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I prefer the pterodactyl screech I make. Lol


I have always howled, decades before I knew what a Furry was. Lol.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have always howled, decades before I knew what a Furry was. Lol.


Strong with this one, the meta is.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Strong with this one, the meta is.


Yoda needs to stop tripping on midichlorians. That makes him sound weird. :^p


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's cool !
> 
> Pterodactyl screech is ok in my books :^p





 my two furbabies!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 17082 my two furbabies!


Awww they are really cute :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Strong with this one, the meta is.


Maybe. Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Awww they are really cute :3


Yeah, they are a mess. The little one hops around like a freaking deer. And Grayce just drools on you. A lot!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

One day, I'll get a dog. If I do, I'll get a french bulldog, as these babies are so cute :3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> One day, I'll get a dog. If I do, I'll get a french bulldog, as these babies are so cute :3



You must see sheltie puppies


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You must see sheltie puppies


I looked it up. It's very awwww :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Everybody eating dinner?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh Sparkle Dog, oh Sparkle Dog, do come out and play!


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Everybody eating dinner?



Just making brekky ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Bout to eat!!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bout to eat!!



me too!


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh my God I'm glad I checked my junk email, someone wants to send me $3000 dollar via PayPal ohmygosh yay


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Oh my God I'm glad I checked my junk email, someone wants to send me $3000 dollar via PayPal ohmygosh yay


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Oh my God I'm glad I checked my junk email, someone wants to send me $3000 dollar via PayPal ohmygosh yay


Tell em to send me some.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Oh my God I'm glad I checked my junk email, someone wants to send me $3000 dollar via PayPal ohmygosh yay


Got a friend who fell for something like this ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Got a friend who fell for something like this ^^


If it's a Prince from Nigeria, don't do it. Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Wassup Furries? What are y'all up to tonight?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If it's a Prince from Nigeria, don't do it. Lol


Or a random american family who got one million dollars(that's what my pal fell for)


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If it's a Prince from Nigeria, don't do it. Lol



But he's me long lost uncle and he told me to trust him what do I do


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Or a random american family who got one million dollars(that's what my pal fell for)


Yeah. It is a pretty rare thing for a random stranger to just give away money.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> But he's me long lost uncle and he told me to trust him what do I do


Trust no one!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. It is a pretty rare thing for a random stranger to just give away money.


Unless you got em at gunpoint. 
I am joking of course.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Unless you got em at gunpoint.


Well that escalated quickly


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well that escalated quickly


It usually does. Lol.


----------



## Jarren (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wassup Furries? What are y'all up to tonight?


D&D game with a few forum members. Drinking. Proofing a friend's novel. Generally a good night.


----------



## Jarren (Mar 3, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Drinking. Proofing a friend's novel.


It has just now occurred to me that this might not be the best pairing of actions...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

I love early days


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey guys and gals! Im back!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


>


Listen to the Admiral. He knows a trap when he sees one.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey guys and gals! Im back!!


*Hugs* hyello


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Listen to the Admiral. He knows a trap when he sees one.


But you said that we should trust no one...Instructions unclear


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Hugs* hyello


*hugs you back* Hey!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hugs you back* Hey!


And this is why people should be friendly


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> But you said that we should trust no one...Instructions unclear


Well.....IT'S A TRAP!!!!! Idk. Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And this is why people should be friendly


Absolutely!*howls loudly* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well.....IT'S A TRAP!!!!! Idk. Lol.


The fact that it's a trap is a trap. That's some trap-ception we have here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> The fact that it's a trap is a trap. That's some trap-ception we have here.


The Admiral was a wise Mon Calamari.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Howl are you all tonight!?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

I just watched Doctor Strange.


... That is all. *bows*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Absolutely!*howls loudly* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Sadly, I can't howl worth anything. So. Next best thing. 

*PTERODACTYL SCREECH*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Sadly, I can't howl worth anything. So. Next best thing.
> 
> *PTERODACTYL SCREECH*


But how do you know what they sound like? :v


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Sadly, I can't howl worth anything. So. Next best thing.
> 
> *PTERODACTYL SCREECH*


*_Moth noises*_
That's all I can do


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And this is why people should be friendly


My wife is afraid that if we go to a Furry Con I will turn into Furry Oprah Winfrey. "You get a hug! And you get a hug! And YOU get a hug!!!!!!" She may be right. I am completely enamored of Furries!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> But how do you know what they sound like? :v


Magic. Lol. 
Also. It's what everyone seems to call it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I just watched Doctor Strange.
> 
> 
> ... That is all. *bows*


Was it Pawsome??


----------



## Rystren (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife is afraid that if we go to a Furry Con I will turn into Furry Oprah Winfrey. "You get a hug! And you get a hug! And YOU get a hug!!!!!!" She may be right. I am completely enamored of Furries!


I'd be busy keeping a particular fox out of the corner. Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Was it Pawsome??


yeah, it was awesome possum


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Karatine said:


> yeah, it was awesome possum


Woof!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

https://imgur.com/fZGUg9z

Image courtesy of Mabus :^)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> https://imgur.com/fZGUg9z
> 
> Image courtesy of Mabus :^)


Scarey!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Scarey!


You don't want to get on a moth's bad side :^)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You don't want to get on a moth's bad side :^)


I gather! Lol! Silly moth!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You don't want to get on a moth's bad side :^)


He's beating that poor plastic cup to death! D:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You don't want to get on a moth's bad side :^)


There were moths in ancient times the size of freaking Bald Eagles. Now that's scary!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Karatine said:


> He's beating that poor plastic cup to death! D:


That cup never stood a chance!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 17094


I like that way of thinking!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I like that way of thinking!


Bhutrflai and I eat at The Vortex all the time. Great Bar and Grill!! Great food! Great atmosphere!!! Great friendly bartenders and staff!!! And you can still smoke there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

If any of you ever visit Atlanta, I recommend visiting Little Five Points. Lots of cool shops and eateries. And a healthy mix of bums.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If any of you ever visit Atlanta, I recommend visiting Little Five Points. Lots of cool shops and eateries. And a healthy mix of bums.


I would visit gladly Atlanta if it wasn't this far away ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I would visit gladly Atlanta if it wasn't this far away ^^


I know you would! And we do have a big Furry Con as well. Furry Weekend Atlanta!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Well Furs, gotta go to bed now. See you all on the morrow!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Furs, gotta go to bed now. See you all on the morrow!!


Good night and see you!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Furs, gotta go to bed now. See you all on the morrow!!


Night Okami ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good night and see you!


Goodnight My Friend!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Night Okami ^^


Goodnight Karatine!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Hahaha morning.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hahaha morning.


Lol. Early morning


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Early morning


Its not very early 8:34 Am


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its not very early 8:34 Am


For me. Lol. 
1:17 am


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wassup Furries? What are y'all up to tonight?


My long lost half-brother is trying to get in contact with me. I'm investigating the legitimacy of the claim


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 4, 2017)

I just got an email saying there are hot singles in my area looking for me.

I'm so excited.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

Apparently my mother has been incarcerated in Brazil, and she needs my credit card number!

I always knew it would come down to this.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I just got an email saying there are hot singles in my area looking for me.
> 
> I'm so excited.


Oh wow good for you mate. Just check them out.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Good night, fellow furs!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Good night, fellow furs!


Good night Crimson


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Good night, fellow furs!


Good night


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Guess it's time for me to sleep now


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Guess it's time for me to sleep now


Goodnight then :3


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

Um, I'll go to bed too.

Nighty night


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

So basically Im alone here.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So basically Im alone here.


I'm here too. Partly :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm here too. Partly :3


Two men in front. Alright Im playing Farcry Primal right now so no big deal.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Two men in front. Alright Im playing Farcry Primal right now so no big deal.


Is it any good?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Is it any good?


Yes Its pretty good.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes Its pretty good.


Enjoy then


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Enjoy then


Well Im enjoying it right now. There are a lot cool animals jaguars, wolwes, leopards, sabertooths. You can tame things. You fight with mace made of stone and wood also bow. You help other wanja tribe members. Grapichs are very good and runs good. So no complains. I have tamed mabus and that thing is woofing sometimes.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I have tamed mabus and that thing is woofing sometimes.


Poor Mabus


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Poor Mabus


Indeed that thing was burning, attacked by bear, attaxked by human, attacked by wolf, attacked by jaguar...

Awoooo


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Ohhhhh freelanceproject.tumblr.com: Project Freelance Games


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

I am the night!!!

Woof! :V


----------



## biscuitfister (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am the night!!!
> 
> Woof! :V


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

*yips*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


>



Nice ancient technology! =D 
Railguns are better and make a bigger boom.

*wolf noises menacingly*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


Now we just need to increase this tech and launch shit at mach 50.

War is sad. The positives that comes out of it is more advanced technologies during and after the war and a lot of jobs for survivors, not to mention the population boom a generation afterwards.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Nice ancient technology! =D
> Railguns are better and make a bigger boom.
> 
> *wolf noises menacingly*


Eh. Lasers. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Nice ancient technology! =D
> Railguns are better and make a bigger boom.
> 
> *wolf noises menacingly*


Indeed railguns are awesome. But also there is this thing. *sergal screatch*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indeed railguns are awesome. But also there is this thing. *sergal screatch*


Railgun, not rail gun. 

Love how that gun only caused some 100-ish(?) total casualties during its entire operation during the 2nd World War. Only shows that bigger isn't necessarily better. 

But the ingenuity behind it is awesome. The Germans were some 10-15, maybe even 20 years ahead of the Allies in terms of technology in general. Their stealth jets are awesome too.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indeed railguns are awesome. But also there is this thing. *sergal screatch*


I liked that level in lost planet 2


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I liked that level in lost planet 2


I cant remember maybe you can remind me? What was that level?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indeed railguns are awesome. But also there is this thing. *sergal screatch*



Ancient Nazi artillery xP

Das Leopold Landkreuzer


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ancient Nazi artillery xP
> 
> Das Leopold Landkreuzer


Yes but ancient nazi artillery was awesome. Big kaboom


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes but ancient nazi artillery was awesome. Big kaboom



If only you knew what ive seen in the modern stuff... xD
But yessir! At the time they had some really awesome stuff!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> If only you knew what ive seen in the modern stuff... xD
> But yessir! At the time they had some really awesome stuff!


Maybe you can link some modern crazy stuff? It was very long time ago I did research on these


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ancient Nazi artillery xP
> 
> Das Leopold Landkreuzer


Things that make other things go kaboom = Me is happy.

The 2nd World War could've gone quite differently if they for instance closed the large flaw in their Enigma machine. The Allied knew throughout the entire war what the Germans were up to. If the Enigma didn't have the large flaw that it did(A letter couldn't become itself during encryption, which have been corrected in more modern encryption methods) it'd be a lot harder, if not actually impossible at the time to decrypt what the Germans were sending in their messages.

There are a lot of things in hindsight they could've done differently. If the Germans only engaged on one front at a time their resources, materials, manpower, etc, wouldn't have been stretched thin.


Martin2W said:


> Maybe you can link some modern crazy stuff? It was very long time ago I did research on these


If I remember correctly there's artillery that can hit with the accuracy of within a coin at some 10km or some shit.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I cant remember maybe you can remind me? What was that level?


The one with the massively oversized train cannon. Lol.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


OMG it's a MAC gun (Halo anyone?)!
Good morning!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> OMG it's a MAC gun (Halo anyone?)!
> Good morning!


Yes


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> OMG it's a MAC gun (Halo anyone?)!
> Good morning!


Good morning/evening and yes, Halo ftw


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Good morning/evening and yes, Halo ftw


Hi Mabus
*hugs*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi Mabus
> *hugs*



=D ! 
Howdy! *hugs back*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> =D !
> Howdy! *hugs back*


How's life?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> =D !
> Howdy! *hugs back*


Hi mabus I want to hug you.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

*hugs Mabus* like that?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> How's life?



Oh you know, putting out fires, saving people, and doing wolf stuff 


Martin2W said:


> Hi mabus I want to hug you.


I accept all hugs  *hugs the serg*



Rystren said:


> *hugs Mabus* like that?


You have done well my apprentice, soon the jedi will know the true power of this fully armed and operational hugwolf xD


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Oh you know, putting out fires, saving people, and doing wolf stuff
> 
> I accept all hugs  *hugs the serg*
> 
> ...


XD I'm not a wolf though


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Oh you know, putting out fires, saving people, and doing wolf stuff
> 
> I accept all hugs  *hugs the serg*
> 
> ...


I imagine xD


Rystren said:


> XD I'm not a wolf though


You are Canine, yes? Close enough!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I imagine xD
> 
> You are Canine, yes? Close enough!


XD close enough if close is being halfway related to a fox


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> XD close enough if close is being halfway related to a fox


You can always give up fox and join sergal side. Its never too late to change.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You can always give up fox and join sergal side. Its never too late to change.


Lol. But I'm a kitsune at heart. That's the thing


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> XD I'm not a wolf though



Dont need to be xP


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 4, 2017)

I hate waking up.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Dont need to be xP


This is true


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I hate waking up.


We all do xP


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 4, 2017)

I used to remember the forums more active


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> I used to remember the forums more active


 They were more active?


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> They were more active?



Well long time ago, before you were here


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> Well long time ago, before you were here


Darn. 
Any idea what happened?


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Darn.
> Any idea what happened?



Things change. New people come, others leave. I don't get that family vibe anymore, just a bunch of strangers


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah I miss a few people here


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> Things change. New people come, others leave. I don't get that family vibe anymore, just a bunch of strangers


I suppose that's a thing that just happens. It sucks when you lose contact with people you like, though.


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 4, 2017)

I'll never leave you, FAF <3

Definitely never leaving FA, too much yummy stuff comes through there..


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I suppose that's a thing that just happens. It sucks when you lose contact with people you like, though.


Agreed


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I'll never leave you, FAF <3
> 
> Definitely never leaving FA, too much yummy stuff comes through there..


Aww <3
I don't know how long I'll be here, sometimes I just get depressed or distracted and then I just leave. FAF is definitely something else for me though.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

My woofs wouldnt be heard if I ever left... :v
I must stay here


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> My woofs wouldnt be heard if I ever left... :v
> I must stay here


*Woofs*
I agree


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> My woofs wouldnt be heard if I ever left... :v
> I must stay here


And neither would my random screeching


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And neither would my random screeching


We all have important duties to uphold here lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Karatine said:


> We all have important duties to uphold here lol


Like my screeching. And hugging. And hug screeching


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Karatine said:


> We all have important duties to uphold here lol


*Agreeing moth noises*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Awoooooooo!!! Hello Furfriends!!!! Howl are you all tonight!?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoooooooo!!! Hello Furfriends!!!! Howl are you all tonight!?



I smell like smoke how are you and the rest of y'all? =D


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I smell like smoke how are you and the rest of y'all? =D


Funny, I smell like smoke, too. From the grill. We're good. 
Did you just get back from a call?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Woofs*
> I agree


I agree also! AWOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I need to howl!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I smell like smoke how are you and the rest of y'all? =D


Howl are you tonight?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I smell like smoke how are you and the rest of y'all? =D


I'm glad I don't have any watch tonight


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm glad I don't have any watch tonight


That's always nice! Watch sucks!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's always nice! Watch sucks!


Especially the really fun ones like ladderwell 1.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm glad I don't have any watch tonight


Hiyah Rystren! How are yah tonight? No duty? You going out?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Especially the really fun ones like ladderwell 1.


Sounds SO exciting!!(sarcasm) lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Rystren! How are yah tonight? No duty? You going out?


Unfortunately, duty. Just no watch. Thankfully. Lol



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds SO exciting!!(sarcasm) lol


It's the _greatest _one they have


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoooooooo!!! Hello Furfriends!!!! Howl are you all tonight!?


I'm great! How bout you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm great! How bout you?


Fabulous!!! On my 5th Blue Moon and just am about to partake in some devil's salad! A lot of devil's salad!!!lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Fabulous!!! On my 5th Blue Moon and just am about to partake in some devil's salad! A lot of devil's salad!!!lol


Sounds like a perfect evening :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

The Nascar race is this weekend at Atlanta Motor Speedway. I live about five minutes from there. Nothing like a bunch of drunk rednecks running around. Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Sounds like a perfect evening :3


It is now that bhutrflai is sitting next to me.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The Nascar race is this weekend at Atlanta Motor Speedway. I live about five minutes from there. Nothing like a bunch of drunk rednecks running around. Lol.


You live in Georgia? Yay! Another furry close to home!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Especially the really fun ones like ladderwell 1.


Can I ask what laderrwell 1 is?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You live in Georgia? Yay! Another furry close to home!


My whole life!! We live south of Atlanta in Griffin. You from GA?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You live in Georgia? Yay! Another furry cl





Sarachaga said:


> Sounds like a perfect evening :3


Howls it going Sarachaga?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howls it going Sarachaga?


Like a sunday. XD
Spent the morning talking in french and now I'm shopping


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Like a sunday. XD
> Spent the morning talking in french and now I'm shopping


At the mall? With the free wifi?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> At the mall? With the free wifi?


Yep. It's double the fun since I can browse the interwebs while shopping xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yep. It's double the fun since I can browse the interwebs while shopping xp


Nice! I grilled out some ribeye steaks tonight. With Mac and Cheese, green beans, and brown and serve rolls. I am fat and happy right now.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Can I ask what laderrwell 1 is?


You stand at the bottom of the stairs and literally do nothing. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My whole life!! We live south of Atlanta in Griffin. You from GA?


McDonough


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice! I grilled out some ribeye steaks tonight. With Mac and Cheese, green beans, and brown and serve rolls. I am fat and happy right now.


That's awesome.  I'm hungry now xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You live in Georgia? Yay! Another furry close to home!


Where'd you go?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl are you tonight?


Gah! The puns!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I agree also! AWOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I need to howl!!!


AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's awesome.  I'm hungry now xp


Mmmmmmmmm...........steeeeaaaaak!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Gah! The puns!
> 
> AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Yes! The Puns!!!!AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BACK!!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where'd you go?


The frigid cold of the North. I am about a hundred paces from the great lakes


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mmmmmmmmm...........steeeeaaaaak!


One day I will go to the US,  kill a cow and get some steak zp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> One day I will go to the US,  kill a cow and get some steak zp


You don't have to kill it yourself. That's why we have Kroger and Publix!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> The frigid cold of the North. I am about a hundred paces from the great lakes


Sounds great!!! There's some Furries up there too. Duran Wolf is in Chicago.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You don't have to kill it yourself. That's why we have Kroger and Publix!


Never heard of it.  But I shall go there and order an extra large steak


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Never heard of it.  But I shall go there and order an extra large steak


They're grocery stores in Georgia. We have Wal Mart too. And Ingles. Wayfield.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They're grocery stores in Georgia. We have Wal Mart too. And Ingles. Wayfield.


Don't know if I ll ever go there, but if I do, that's good to know ^^


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds great!!! There's some Furries up there too. Duran Wolf is in Chicago.


Issue is I have to have one other person with me to go to Chicago, and I don't know anyone else near me who are furries


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Don't know if I ll ever go there, but if I do, that's good to know ^^


There's time. I don't think we're going anywhere, unless Trumps dumbass trades us to South America.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You don't have to kill it yourself. That's why we have Kroger and Publix!


I recognize Kroger (Here in WA we call it Fred Meyer), but Publix?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Issue is I have to have one other person with me to go to Chicago, and I don't know anyone else near me who are furries


Yeah, that's tricky. We are everywhere though, so you never know.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I recognize Kroger (Here in WA we call it Fred Meyer), but Publix?


Yeah. Well I just got reply restrictions. Yay!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I recognize Kroger (Here in WA we call it Fred Meyer), but Publix?


Publix is the Chik-Fil-A of grocery stores. (You'll get that if you know what CFA is). 

Very clean, overly helpful, every answer is "my pleasure", etc. Prob the most expensive one around, but they have bogo deals every week that are amazing!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, that's tricky. We are everywhere though, so you never know.


Problem is. Finding more


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Well I just got reply restrictions. Yay!!


I would suggest multi-quoting, but the site still loves to mute me anyway... therefore, all I can say is I'm sorry


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

So guys... Dark Souls 3 or Witcher 3?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Karatine said:


> So guys... Dark Souls 3 or Witcher 3?


Half-life 3 and Portal 3. C'mon, Valve! Where you at?! :V


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Half-life 3 and Portal 3. C'mon, Valve! Where you at?! :V


I know man! :v

But I was just thinking of getting one of the two games. I don't know why I wait so long to buy games in general, lol.
Those two are the ones I've been thinking about for a while.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Meanwhile, I build a cruiser


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Meanwhile, I build a cruiser


That's quite an undertaking. Especially when you also have school. :v


----------



## modfox (Mar 4, 2017)

well then....


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's quite an undertaking. Especially when you also have school. :v


Lol. Considering its Saturday. Lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

modfox said:


> well then....


This is the way the world changes


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

modfox said:


> well then....


Kajit!!! I love Kajit...


----------



## modfox (Mar 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Kajit!!! I love Kajit...


they arent khajiit


----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2017)

modfox said:


> well then....


I see... Kygarra and... some other mod.
I wonder how many anthro mods there are for Skyrim.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I see... Kygarra and... some other mod.
> I wonder how many anthro mods there are for Skyrim.


Not enough


----------



## modfox (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I see... Kygarra and... some other mod.
> I wonder how many anthro mods there are for Skyrim.


Fennec, kygarra, lykaios, furry age of skyrim


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

modfox said:


> they arent khajiit


F***... They're still cute, though


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

modfox said:


> Fennec, kygarra, lykaios, furry age of skyrim


Wow, there's a lot more than I expected. Nexus should have a tag for furry mods. I mean, they have one for MLP mods.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

*sergal screatch* Hello everyone, Im back again once evryone is sleeping. How are you guys?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *sergal screatch* Hello everyone, Im back again once evryone is sleeping. How are you guys?


*Woofs* (In Peanut impression) I'm good I'm good I'm good I'm goooooood!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *sergal screatch* Hello everyone, Im back again once evryone is sleeping. How are you guys?


I'm good martin! How about you?


----------



## modfox (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *sergal screatch* Hello everyone, Im back again once evryone is sleeping. How are you guys?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

That moment you spend a few hours on something and don't quite finish


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm good martin! How about you?


Yes Im pretty good, playing farcry primal right now


----------



## Mobius (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That moment you spend a few hours on something and don't quite finish


Finish later?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Lol Im happy enough someone is making game about sergals. Bad thing its being made since 3 years ago still in alpha.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Mobius said:


> Finish later?


I have one whole air tight interior to do. Lol


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Funny, I smell like smoke, too. From the grill. We're good.
> Did you just get back from a call?


 yes i did, it was lame though, just "poofy".


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Half-life 3 and Portal 3. C'mon, Valve! Where you at?! :V



Might be waiting awhile... kinda like Dead Space 4, or George Martin's dragons in Game of Di- i mean Thrones. :|


Rystren said:


> I have one whole air tight interior to do. Lol



:0


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh for those who say this forum is dead its true but phoenixed forum (another major furry forum) is even more dead.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

This thing took up my evening


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That moment you spend a few hours on something and don't quite finish


That moment when you've done nothing productive all week


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That moment when you've done nothing productive all week


Me every week


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Me every week


Me all my life


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Me all my life


I take that as a challenge to my laziness


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Me all my life





Karatine said:


> I take that as a challenge to my laziness


Easy now. Don't make me pull this plane over


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Easy now. Don't make me pull this plane over


I'd argue about that, but  might put it off for tomorrow.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'd argue about that, but  might put it off for tomorrow.


...Nice.


Spoiler: Never say this



"<Airport> TWR, <Call Sign>. Request emergency landing, squawk 7500, over"
^Never say this^


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> ...Nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Never say this
> ...



Well... I don't think it's something I'll say in my everyday life.
(Isn't 7500 the "hijacking" code?)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... I don't think it's something I'll say in my everyday life.
> (Isn't 7500 the "hijacking" code?)


Yes. It will get you shot down by a pair of F-22's. That's why you never squawk 7500
(I was bored, and researched squawk codes. Interesting subject at 3 am)


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Yes. It will get you shot down by a pair of F-22's. That's why you never squawk 7500
> (I was bored, and researched squawk codes. Interesting subject at 3 am)


Oooh... So that's where the suicide button is...

3 am?...  still having trouble to sleep?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oooh... So that's where the suicide button is...
> 
> 3 am?...  still having trouble to sleep?


One does not simply return to a normal sleep schedule overnight after months of mistreatment... and that was research done a while back (earlier this year). It's just after 2 right now


----------



## modfox (Mar 5, 2017)

. . ? . ...
!


----------



## modfox (Mar 5, 2017)

ᚦᚨ᛬ᚨᛚᛅᚱ᛫ᚠᚢᚦᚮᚱᚴ᛫ᚱᚢᚾᚨᛋ᛬ᚨᚱ᛬ᚮᛏ᛬ᚠᛁᚱᛁᚱ᛫ᚦᚢ


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

modfox said:


> . . ? . ...
> !


 ! ?. . . . . .


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

modfox said:


> ᚦᚨ᛬ᚨᛚᛅᚱ᛫ᚠᚢᚦᚮᚱᚴ᛫ᚱᚢᚾᚨᛋ᛬ᚨᚱ᛬ᚮᛏ᛬ᚠᛁᚱᛁᚱ᛫ᚦᚢ


wat


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like modfox has malfunction.


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Looks like modfox has malfunction.


He may need a reboot... How do we reboot a fox?


----------



## modfox (Mar 5, 2017)

Reti said:


> He may need a reboot... How do we reboot a fox?


*foxes are not to be rebooted. they æ living þings. so ðe



*
Fox.exe has encouterd a probelm and needs to close


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Reti said:


> He may need a reboot... How do we reboot a fox?


Better question how we destroy a fox. And wipe from ssd.
My solution.

SC STOP Fox.exe
SC DELETE Fox.exe
shutdown /s


----------



## modfox (Mar 5, 2017)

_*Σ*_


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Better question how we destroy a fox. And wipe from ssd.
> My solution.
> 
> SC STOP Fox.exe
> ...



Nooo! Don't delete the fox!
...
Oh, it looks like this fox works on windows...

Let's use the windows diagnostic tool, I'm sure it'll help with our fox's problem.
It always does. =D


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Are you sure you you want to remove fox.exe? yes or no (y/n)
y
Removing trash............Done
Do you want to remove additional trash services vexi fox.exe and modfox.exe? yes or no (y/n)
y
Removing fox from your computer.....Done


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you sure you you want to remove fox.exe? yes or no (y/n)
> y
> Removing trash............Done
> Do you want to remove additional trash services vexi fox.exe and modfox.exe? yes or no (y/n)
> ...



Oh, no you don't!



Martin2W said:


> shutdown /s



You've turned it off! It's too late!
...
That's cheating! ;-;


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like damn thing is gone for good. Yay
sc create sergalinglikeasir servicebinpath="c:\sergals\sergalinglikeasir.exe"
sc start sergalinglikeasir
*magic happens*


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Looks like damn thing is gone for good. Yay


>_>

At least it's not broken anymore... Since it's gone... =/


----------



## modfox (Mar 5, 2017)

FireFox is installing.... please wait.....
installing additional program Fox.exe version 1.2 now with feral version
instalation compleate


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

God damn this site needs antivirus from this trash /:



modfox said:


> FireFox is installing.... please wait.....
> installing additional program Fox.exe version 1.2 now with feral version
> instalation compleate


But still trash services like modfox and vexi fox.exe are deleted they are needed for fox.exe


----------



## modfox (Mar 5, 2017)

W̛̲̠̻̯̯H̞͎͖̤̖̲̻I̩T̪͍̫̞͉̬̙͝E� �̜ ͓̩̬̙̱͔͉́Ǹ̙̪̙̯O̧͓I̪̥̰̱̖͍ͅS̯ ̤̜͔E̜͚̙͕͓


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

*sergal scream* dieeeeeee *picks up sound gun and reverses back all disgusting white noise turning it into black bassy noise.


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

I'll... just hide myself in a corner and hope to be safe from this madness...

attrib +r +s /s C:\fa\users\Reti\


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

Now I'm the king of the swingers
Oh, the jungle VIP
I've reached the top and had to stop
And that's what botherin' me
I wanna be a man, mancub
And stroll right into town
And be just like the other men
I'm tired of monkeyin' around!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey. I'm back.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hey. I'm back.


Hey how are you? *hugs*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey how are you? *hugs*


*Hugs back* Feeling a bit better.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

modfox but it's Windows XP... (cue classic popup sfx)

Me, I prefer Ubuntu 16.04...
flynn@theMatrix:~$ sudo su
[sudo] password for flynn:
//I become root so I don't have to type "sudo" every 5
//seconds

root@theMatrix:~# dpkg --list
//Skipping the list
apt-get --purge remove modfox
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
The following packages will be REMOVED:
      modfox*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 3 not upgraded
After this operation, /*error*/ MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y

//Don't worry, I'll reinstall him

root@theMatrix:~# apt-get install modfox
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
      modfox libxcb
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
After this operation, /*error*/ MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> modfox but it's Windows XP... (cue classic popup sfx)
> 
> Me, I prefer Ubuntu 16.04...
> flynn@theMatrix:~$ sudo su
> ...


Do not reinstall let the evil die in trashbin.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Do not reinstall let the evil die in trashbin.


Too late


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Good morning Furries.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries.


Good afternoon


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries.


Good morning, sweetie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Drinking some Don Francisco coffee. Hawaiin Hazelnut. So good. Been a long time.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

I can't make any of this up...








Enjoy...


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries.


Good morning!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I can't make any of this up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss windows XP


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

I miss windows 1.0


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I miss windows 1.0


God! That was like 1993 wasn't it? My first yahoo account. I was in the 12th grade. So many moons ago!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

I miss the days of no computer virus's. And no trolls. And armchair warriors.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Good afternoon


Hello Wolfy! Good afternoon European!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Wolfy! Good afternoon European!


Yesh, ish afternoon hier in Europia. Europia best pleesh ins worlt!

I apologize...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yesh, ish afternoon hier in Europia. Europia best pleesh ins worlt!
> 
> I apologize...


No apologies necessary.  I bet it IS very nice over  there.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No apologies necessary.  I bet it IS very nice over  there.


Lol, I get it because terrorism.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

This is the earliest I have been on in weeks. Work has kept me busy af.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Lol, I get it because terrorism.


Europe is so much more....liberated than America. Too many religious zealots still around that make life difficult for people who don't believe in such things


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

I will move to canada I will do it trust me!! If Im lucky enough... Just do it!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Europe is so much more....liberated than America. Too many religious zealots still around that make life difficult for people who don't believe in such things


True, way too many. It is so not the era to go on some kind of religious crusade. Their way of thinking belongs in the 12th century, not the 21st. I'm just glad I don't live in a big city like Amsterdam. Seems like lots of people there are still really afraid of terrorist attacks.
And it doesn't really help when you have police officers dressed like this. It's supposed to make people feel more secure, it just makes me feel more nervous.


Spoiler


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> True, way too many. It is so not the era to go on some kind of religious crusade. Their way of thinking belongs in the 12th century, not the 21st. I'm just glad I don't live in a big city like Amsterdam. Seems like lots of people there are still really afraid of terrorist attacks.
> And it doesn't really help when you have police officers dressed like this. It's supposed to make people feel more secure, it just makes me feel more nervous.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I was about to say" I wish I could walk around with an HK slung over my shoulder." But I remembered I live in the USA, so I CAN walk around with an HK. But then all the "we don't like guns" crowd gets all scared and call the police, then you have to explain your rights, everyone gets excited, and shit hits the fan. That's why I have a concealed weapons permit, and keep my pistol in my pocket.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> True, way too many. It is so not the era to go on some kind of religious crusade. Their way of thinking belongs in the 12th century, not the 21st. I'm just glad I don't live in a big city like Amsterdam. Seems like lots of people there are still really afraid of terrorist attacks.
> And it doesn't really help when you have police officers dressed like this. It's supposed to make people feel more secure, it just makes me feel more nervous.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yeeaahh. That would not make me feel safe either.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was about to say" I wish I could walk around with an HK slung over my shoulder." But I remembered I live in the USA, so I CAN walk around with an HK. But then all the "we don't like guns" crowd gets all scared and call the police, then you have to explain your rights, everyone gets excited, and shit hits the fan. That's why I have a concealed weapons permit, and keep my pistol in my pocket.


Well, owning a gun is not something that is common in the Netherlands. Only the police really have guns here, and they don't even always carry one. Well, they do all carry a gun now, but they used to just have pepperspray and a baton.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, owning a gun is not something that is common in the Netherlands. Only the police really have guns here, and they don't even always carry one. Well, they do all carry a gun now, but they used to just have pepperspray and a baton.


Do you have some guns?? I have none but I should, atleast peper spray, Im too lazy to buy it./:


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Guys what is your view on yiff?? Do you guys read it? Should I read some?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guys what is your view on yiff?? Do you guys read it? Should I read some?



What's yiff? Isn't that like _naughty _stuff?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Do you have some guns?? I have none but I should, atleast peper spray, Im too lazy to buy it./:


I settle for a knife...


Spoiler: Knife like a pro


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guys what is your view on yiff?? Do you guys read it? Should I read some?


You shouldn't if you don't like it... ^^'

It's true for almost every fetish in fact. =/


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I settle for a knife...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Knife like a pro


What about sugar sword


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I settle for a knife...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Knife like a pro


I learned at a very young age that you never bring a knife to a gunfight. Lol.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> What's yiff? Isn't that like _naughty _stuff?


Its. Do not google it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guys what is your view on yiff?? Do you guys read it? Should I read some?


Yiff encompasses alot as far as the Furry Fandom is concerned. But it ain't for the easily offended or faint of heart.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I learned at a very young age that you never bring a knife to a gunfight. Lol.



What if it's a Ninja with throwing knives?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> What's yiff? Isn't that like _naughty _stuff?


Very naughty ......... things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> What if it's a Ninja with throwing knives?


Well if it's a ninja then it won't matter, because you'll be dead and not even know it.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Reti said:


> You shouldn't if you don't like it... ^^'
> 
> It's true for almost every fetish in fact. =/


i DONT KNOW i KINDA LIKE IT. probably will read some this summer. But question is if you guys read it?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> i DONT KNOW i KINDA LIKE IT. probably will read some this summer. But question is if you guys read it?


Why are you bringing up yiff? We were discussing guns and knives...wait.....nevermind. Lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I learned at a very young age that you never bring a knife to a gunfight. Lol.


Doesn't matter if you don't miss when you throw xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Once you go down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

In other news, my alarm failed to go off


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Doesn't matter if you don't miss when you throw xD


You have to be fast though. A bullet leaves the barrel of a firearm traveling upwards of 2,500 feet per second. That's fast!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Do you have some guns?? I have none but I should, atleast peper spray, Im too lazy to buy it./:


Pepperspray is illegal to own. So are guns, unless you have a permit which is REALLY hard to get.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> In other news, my alarm failed to go off


Good morning Rystren! Sorry your alarm didn't go off. Hope you're not late.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You have to be fast though. A bullet leaves the barrel of a firearm traveling upwards of 2,500 feet per second. That's fast!


The idea is to get the throw off before they can pull the trigger.


Rystren said:


> In other news, my alarm failed to go off


Good morning, Rystren


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Rystren! Sorry your alarm didn't go off. Hope you're not late.


I was. But I got off for not being a problem child. Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Pepperspray is illegal to own. So are guns, unless you have a permit which is REALLY hard to get.


That's ridiculous!! Guess that's why all crimes in Europe usually involve a knife.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guys what is your view on yiff?? Do you guys read it? Should I read some?


I once saw a fox with 9 throbbing dongs bigger than he was in a cum stained room. I am mentally and emotionally scarred for life now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> The idea is to get the throw off before they can pull the trigger.
> 
> Good morning, Rystren


With a little training, and lots and lots of practice, you can hit your target without even looking that way. Put a blindfold on to practice.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why are you bringing up yiff? We were discussing guns and knives...wait.....nevermind. Lol


I dont even know. But yiff is horible thing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I once saw a fox with 9 throbbing dongs bigger than he was in a cum stained room. I am mentally and emotionally scarred for life now.


And in walks Mr. Fox! Lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And in walks Mr. Fox! Lol


Careful, I might start to think people actually miss me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I dont even know. But yiff is horible thing.


Nah. You're just looking at the wrong stuff. Why am I even talking about this? No more comments about yiff from me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

I think I will finish reading. By for now sill Furries. Stay out of trouble!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I once saw a fox with 9 throbbing dongs bigger than he was in a cum stained room. I am mentally and emotionally scarred for life now.


I don't know what you're talking about. That sounds like fun. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's ridiculous!! Guess that's why all crimes in Europe usually involve a knife.


It's not that ridiculous to be honest. I like it this way.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

No yiff comments from me. Sorry for bringing this out. Just rarely discused topic.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Very interesting


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. That sounds like fun.


9 dongs is 8 dongs to many, I'm only so flexible.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Yall need to stop!!!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall need to stop!!!


Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall need to stop!!!


MODS!!!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Careful, I might start to think people actually miss me.


Hi fox


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> MODS!!!


Garry's mod confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi fox


Hi Rystren.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hi Rystren.


Hi fox


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hi fox


Hello sergal


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hello sergal


Hello big wolf.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hi fox


Hi Eltus.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

@Okami_No_Heishi  looks like you gave up  We are sorry/


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello world of no humans


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello cartoon creatures.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Im a fake creature


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im a fake creature


I don't know. You seem pretty really to me *winks*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I don't know. You seem pretty really to me *winks*


Here is me


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Here is me


Yes. You look amazing

I really wish I had such a high quality picture of my fur


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Here is me


Fluffy, want to hug...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Fluffy, want to hug...


*Hugs all*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Hugs all*


*Hugs back* I always accept free hugs


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Hugs all*


It's so fluffy I'm gonna die.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)

Unbelievable! I found a trick!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Unbelievable! I found a trick!


oh?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

So ehm, my country just came 1st, 2nd and 3rd on the world championship allround ice skating (men) and 1st (women)
Seems like my country isn't completely useless after all.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like our friend has malfunction. Yiff topic demaged his cpu.


----------



## Royn (Mar 5, 2017)

that statuette is flipping marvelous, Martin.  Or figurine ....   Like statuette better because it dont have the word "Urine" In it.  Fig urine... eew.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Royn said:


> that statuette is flipping marvelous, Martin.


Ohh look who is here. Fake sergal!!!!!!! Nice, how are you?


----------



## Royn (Mar 5, 2017)

thats how you respond to compliments??.... Ooh, wait.. yeah... "Evil".  I get it.  Im fine, fuBLEEPck you very much for asking.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Royn said:


> thats how you respond to compliments??.... Ooh, wait.. yeah... "Evil".  I get it.  Im fine, fuBLEEPck you very much for asking.


That reminds me of Jeff Dunham's crew's absolutely _amazing_ job at censoring his content for the SFW version... word a**hole comes up, censor tone misses the @$$ entirely and only censors "hole." Result was @$$h[BLEEEP]le. Gets me every time


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

(¬‿¬) *sneaks in and woofs mysteriously*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> (¬‿¬) *sneaks in and woofs mysteriously*


*Picks up and hugs* hi mabus


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*





Mabus said:


> (¬‿¬) *sneaks in and woofs mysteriously*


*Just accepts faceplant this time*
Hi Mabus! *woofs tiredly*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> (¬‿¬) *sneaks in and woofs mysteriously*


YEahhh woof woof



Royn said:


> thats how you respond to compliments??.... Ooh, wait.. yeah... "Evil".  I get it.  Im fine, fuBLEEPck you very much for asking.


You are otter, that is rare!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

howdy guys


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> howdy guys


Mabooos!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 5, 2017)

Sup nerds


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Sup nerds


Oh, you know. Ceiling, sky, universe. OH, you meant what's happening! Not much, just getting ready to grab some grub... english muffin breakfast sandwich calls to me


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Sup nerds


Only two inches of oxygen


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

@Crimson_Steel17  Forgot to ask you. How are you my friend?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh god I shouldnt be on this forum while drunk


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh god I shouldnt be on this forum while drunk


You're drunk?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Crimson_Steel17  Forgot to ask you. How are you my friend?


We agreed on a few things while you were sober... and I don't remember much else. Joys of sleep deprivation: I see your drunkeness, and raise you 9 times according to some random academic study


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> We agreed on a few things while you were sober... and I don't remember much else. Joys of sleep deprivation: I see your drunkeness, and raise you 9 times according to some random academic study


Do you really see it? In what thing you guys agreed?


Rystren said:


> You're drunk?


yeah I got nice beer.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> yeah I got nice beer.


Okay. Good enough. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Okay. Good enough. Lol


Looks like everyone went to sleep. Welp, we are alone.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Looks like everyone went to sleep. Welp, we are alone.


I'm still here... I had some real concerns elsewhere on the web to address


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Looks like everyone went to sleep. Welp, we are alone.


I'm going to be awake for the next several hours


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Well since we are 3 online people. We can get to know each other better. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well since we are 3 online people. We can get to know each other better. What do you guys think?


Agreed


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Agreed


Ok I go first. What do you guys want to know?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

I never sleep!!! >8V


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I never sleep!!! >8V


*Hugs* ofc you never do.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok I go first. What do you guys want to know?


Everything. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Alright my true age is 20.54. Im a sergal since 2,4 months and furry since 3 months. Im from lithuania, will move to canada. I chose sergal because I saw picture of shineyfighter and was amazed how good it looked. Ehh i like pasta, pizza, kebab. Im very passive person, yt is my favourite thing, Im lazy. Im witty. Introvertic person, weird.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Alright my true age is 20.54. Im a sergal since 2,4 months and furry since 3 months. Im from lithuania, will move to canada. I chose sergal because I saw picture of shineyfighter and was amazed how good it looked. Ehh i like pasta, pizza, kebab. Im very passive person, yt is my favourite thing, Im lazy. Im witty. Introvertic person, weird.


Furry for only the months? Wow


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Furry for only the months? Wow


yeah. Mindblowing.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

I am also here now. But anyone can ask me literally everything anytime and I will always answer back.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am also here now. But anyone can ask me literally everything anytime and I will always answer back.


Hello again. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 5, 2017)

@Rystren DEAR FRIEND PLEASE TELL SOMETHING ABOUT YOURSELF


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hello again. Lol


Had dinner


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh boy... I overslept. Good thing I have nothing to do today.


----------



## modfox (Mar 5, 2017)

*windows xp theme*
starting up

hello


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Rystren DEAR FRIEND PLEASE TELL SOMETHING ABOUT YOURSELF


Well. I'm only 20. Been a furry for.... Several years. Don't know when it started but it did. And I've been a kitsune since then


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

modfox said:


> *windows xp theme*
> starting up
> 
> hello


Ah. XP. Such a seemingly solid OS


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

modfox said:


> *windows xp theme*
> starting up
> 
> hello



He is back... Hope he wont freeze this time.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Ahhh, I love 60 degree weather  especially with a breeze


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ahhh, I love 60 degree weather  especially with a breeze



Oh my god, thats way too...

...

Thats in Fahrenheit, keep calm Reti, keep calm.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oh my god, thats way too...
> 
> ...
> 
> Thats in Fahrenheit, keep calm Reti, keep calm.



What if I told you...


----------



## Royn (Mar 5, 2017)

lol  glad for the weather here, similar to your 60/breeze.. with part clouds.  Probly not done with the snow yet though....  Sure ittl be along shortly..  again...


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't know if it is cold, but I need coffee


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I don't know if it is cold, but I need coffee


So, 'Stralia is going into winter, right? Must be harsh living in one degree below ideal surfing temperature


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> So, 'Stralia is going into winter, right? Must be harsh living in one degree below ideal surfing temperature


Heh, I don't know! It's pretty decent at the moment. Haven't surfed in a while tho :^p


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh, I don't know! It's pretty decent at the moment. Haven't surfed in a while tho :^p


That's pretty much how I heard winter was like in Australia. Though I've only gone surfing once.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's pretty much how I heard winter was like in Australia. Though I've only gone surfing once.


Did it twice, so I've somehow got some experience


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

I should start not wearing jackets out. It's almost 60


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I should start not wearing jackets out. It's almost 60


The "almost too warm for jackets" weather is the best weather. I think I prefer cold over hot weather.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> The "almost too warm for jackets" weather is the best weather. I think I prefer cold over hot weather.


Thing is, I can't really tell how warm it will be outside before going. Lol


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That reminds me of Jeff Dunham's crew's absolutely _amazing_ job at censoring his content for the SFW version... word a**hole comes up, censor tone misses the @$$ entirely and only censors "hole." Result was @$$h[BLEEEP]le. Gets me every time



I got to see Jeff Dunham live, it was so damn funny! That guy is amazing


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Thing is, I can't really tell how warm it will be outside before going. Lol


The weather doesn't know what it wants.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> The weather doesn't know what it wants.


It really doesn't


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It really doesn't


It's pretty irritating. Last week it was just a bit windy but it was warm. Now it's windy, sunny and it's snowing. Still.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> It's pretty irritating. Last week it was just a bit windy but it was warm. Now it's windy, sunny and it's snowing. Still.


Exactly. Less bipolar weather please. Lol


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Exactly. Less bipolar weather please. Lol


Spring is in two weeks love. Two weeks. Hopefully the weather figures out what it wants to do by then. Lol.


----------



## Royn (Mar 5, 2017)

*UBERPERK*  Surfing you say!  Loved to log some morning glass and winter swell when was coastal!  Mountain now though...  Nows Swoosh, not Swisshshshhshshsssssshhhshshh.


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Royn said:


> *UBERPERK*  Surfing you say!  Loved to log some morning glass and winter swell when was coastal!  Mountain now though...  Nows Swoosh, not Swisshshshhshshsssssshhhshshh.


XD


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Alright my true age is 20.54. Im a sergal since 2,4 months and furry since 3 months. Im from lithuania, will move to canada. I chose sergal because I saw picture of shineyfighter and was amazed how good it looked. Ehh i like pasta, pizza, kebab. Im very passive person, yt is my favourite thing, Im lazy. Im witty. Introvertic person, weird.





Rystren said:


> Well. I'm only 20. Been a furry for.... Several years. Don't know when it started but it did. And I've been a kitsune since then



:3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3


How about you Mabus?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> How about you Mabus?



Started off being a werewolf fanatic (before Twilight f*cked it all up). Also grew up on starfox and about 1 million google searches later I came across fur affinity and some questionable stuff.  

Later been a closet furry since highschool and a furry since (4years later)


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Started off being a werewolf fanatic (before Twilight f*cked it all up). Also grew up on starfox and about 1 million google searches later I came across fur affinity and some questionable stuff.
> 
> Later been a closet furry since highschool and a furry since (4years later)


Twilight definitely ruined everything. At least you weren't forced to watch it right? Because I was. That was...a horrifying experience.....


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

I grew up with Calvin and Hobbes. I always loved Hobbes' mannerisms and personality, and I tried to mimic it in every day life. I heard about furries in 2012, but I was unsure how to get into the fandom. Or if I even should, given the crap said about it.
But eventually I decided to join up with the fandom this November, and I've really enjoyed it


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> Twilight definitely ruined everything. At least you weren't forced to watch it right? Because I was. That was...a horrifying experience.....



NOPE!!! I stayed awaaay from that!

The trailers were enough to get that message across.
Keep in mind theres a fine line between gaydom, and downright fagdom... waaaaay to faaaaaggy and cringy for me  x_x

So bad that by watching it it'd give anyone aids or cancer. Wished i could save you from that mental trauma D:


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> NOPE!!! I stayed awaaay from that!
> 
> The trailers were enough to get that message across.
> Keep in mind theres a fine line between gaydom, and downright fagdom... waaaaay to faaaaaggy and cringy for me  x_x
> ...


I was forced to sit through the ungodly soundtrack because my 7th grade history teacher loved it. The migraines that stuff ensued


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> NOPE!!! I stayed awaaay from that!
> 
> The trailers were enough to get that message across.
> Keep in mind theres a fine line between gaydom, and downright fagdom... waaaaay to faaaaaggy and cringy for me  x_x
> ...



Two things kept me away from those movies.

Sparkly vampires.
And Kristen Stewart's horrible acting


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

You know, it's really amazing how fast one's opinion about you changes when you say you're gay. It's like, you're some sort of leper or something.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know, it's really amazing how fast one's opinion about you changes when you say you're gay. It's like, you're some sort of leper or something.


Because people don't look past things anymore it seems


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 5, 2017)

Just wanted to say hello. I'm new. I have no furry friends whatsoever so am going in alone right now. It's fine, but for now I'm a lone... husky!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I'm new. I have no furry friends whatsoever so am going in alone right now. It's fine, but for now I'm a lone... husky!


*Hugs* hello and welcome to the inside of a kitsune's arms


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I'm new. I have no furry friends whatsoever so am going in alone right now. It's fine, but for now I'm a lone... husky!



Howdy stranger! Welcome to the forums!

*woofs* :V


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 5, 2017)

Hiya Rystren!


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi there Mabus!


----------



## TidesofFate (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know, it's really amazing how fast one's opinion about you changes when you say you're gay. It's like, you're some sort of leper or something.


It's something alright. Someone finds out someone they know is gay and they're all "You being attracted to same sex means I don't know you anymore".


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I'm new. I have no furry friends whatsoever so am going in alone right now. It's fine, but for now I'm a lone... husky!


Welcome to FAF :3
Many of us are just here to talk!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Welcome to FAF :3
> Many of us are just here to talk!


And for some, mane people's days better. At least slightly


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> NOPE!!! I stayed awaaay from that!
> 
> The trailers were enough to get that message across.
> Keep in mind theres a fine line between gaydom, and downright fagdom... waaaaay to faaaaaggy and cringy for me  x_x
> ...


Oh yeah. It was terrible. It's bad enough I've been told I look like Bella.


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I'm new. I have no furry friends whatsoever so am going in alone right now. It's fine, but for now I'm a lone... husky!


No worries. We don't bite XD and hai


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know, it's really amazing how fast one's opinion about you changes when you say you're gay. It's like, you're some sort of leper or something.


It's pretty sad that people have even come to that.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And for some, mane people's days better. At least slightly


Being here in general makes my day better


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

And it suddenly got quiet


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And it suddenly got quiet


Yap. Lol. Everyone's either asleep or doing something


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yap. Lol. Everyone's either asleep or doing something


Probably doing something. Lol


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Probably doing something. Lol


I know I'd be asleep instantly. Lol. Then again, I can't because of our current situation


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Just installing Witcher 3. It's been going on for about four hours now... that's not even counting the DLC.

;-;


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Just installing Witcher 3. It's been going on for about four hours now... that's not even counting the DLC.
> 
> ;-;


Awwweee..I'm sowwy.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> Awwweee..I'm sowwy.


lol, my life is RUINED ;(


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Got muted, took a nap, IIIIIIIIIIIII'MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Got muted, took a nap, IIIIIIIIIIIII'MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


IN SADDLE AGAIIIN


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Just installing Witcher 3. It's been going on for about four hours now... that's not even counting the DLC.
> 
> ;-;


Don't worry. Doom broke on me


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> IN SADDLE AGAIIIN


I was thinking more along the lines of Independence Day...


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> lol, my life is RUINED ;(


*pats* it's okay. We can persuade it...with food..XD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Independence Day...


Such an awesome movie 


Serin said:


> *pats* it's okay. We can persuade it...with food..XD


Yes! delicious, delicious breadsticks


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Such an awesome movie
> 
> Yes! delicious, delicious breadsticks


Oh man....I really can't afford to end up hungry right now XD


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Such an awesome movie
> 
> Yes! delicious, delicious breadsticks


Unlimited breadsticks


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Unlimited breadsticks


Unlimited soup and salad!

Actually, the main game has finished installing. Say goodbye to my family for me, I may forget what it's like to be outdoors.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Unlimited breadsticks





Karatine said:


> Unlimited soup and salad!
> 
> Actually, the main game has finished installing. Say goodbye to my family for me, I may forget what it's like to be outdoors.


Yeah, yeah, yeah. Everyone remind me that we don't have an Olive Garden in Pullman... f*** my life. I'm gonna grab a bite real quick...


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Unlimited soup and salad!
> 
> Actually, the main game has finished installing. Say goodbye to my family for me, I may forget what it's like to be outdoors.


XD


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Unlimited breadsticks


Don't question why your closet has breadsticks in it later. Lol.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Whoops. Lol


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh yeah. It was terrible. It's bad enough I've been told I look like Bella.


Oh noooo! xD


Rystren said:


> Unlimited breadsticks


Mother of God yes!!! *brings out garlic-minced alfredo sauce* 8U


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Mabus *Hugs*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi Mabus *Hugs*



Hey Crimson!  *hugs back*


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Oh noooo! xD
> 
> Mother of God yes!!! *brings out garlic-minced alfredo sauce* 8U


XD glasses fix that issue I guess. Hopefully.....


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm almost done with my drawing. This has taken forever. Since I've been stalling lol. XD oops?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> I'm almost done with my drawing. This has taken forever. Since I've been stalling lol. XD oops?


Lol. No. You've been distracted by someone. Lol *winks*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD glasses fix that issue I guess. Hopefully.....



B)


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. No. You've been distracted by someone. Lol *winks*


Truuuueee...XD


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. No. You've been distracted by someone. Lol *winks*



:V


Serin said:


> Truuuueee...XD


V:

.-. *curious uninformed wolf noises*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

.-. ... ... ...

*lightbulb like a ton of bricks*
Oh :V


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :V
> 
> V:
> 
> .-. *curious uninformed wolf noises*


Waaaaiittt what nooooo!!! XD not like that


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> .-. ... ... ...
> 
> *lightbulb like a ton of bricks*
> Oh :V


XD


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> Wai
> 
> Waaaaiittt what nooooo!!! XD not like that





Serin said:


> XD



X'D Been a long day and brain is bluescreening


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> X'D Been a long day and brain is bluescreening


XD it's okay. Then again....I would've thought the same thing....>.> if we're on the same boat here. XD


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> X'D Been a long day and brain is bluescreening


That is me in her avatar. Lol


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Well guys, I guess I'm Moon Moon today :V

**Derps Beyond Recognition**


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 5, 2017)

Did somebody say 'lightbulb'?


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That is me in her avatar. Lol


True. Lol


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Well guys, I guess I'm Moon Moon today :V
> 
> **Derps Beyond Recognition**


Oh lort.


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Did somebody say 'lightbulb'?


*gives lightbulbs*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> *gives lightbulbs*


Woo, another to stare at until it burns out


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Woo, another to stare at until it burns out


Speaking of. I need one for my lamp


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Well guys, I guess I'm Moon Moon today :V
> 
> **Derps Beyond Recognition**


*Hugs* is okay, Mabus. We all have the moments


----------



## Karatine (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Well guys, I guess I'm Moon Moon today :V
> 
> **Derps Beyond Recognition**


I had no idea that existed, thank you xD


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Well guys, I guess I'm Moon Moon today :V
> 
> **Derps Beyond Recognition**


It's okay, Mabus. We're all Moon Moon at some point or another xD


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It's okay, Mabus. We're all Moon Moon at some point or another xD


I don't think I could get as high as Moon Moon in my worst moments. Lol. I need a derpier name for that.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I don't think I could get as high as Moon Moon in my worst moments. Lol. I need a derpier name for that.



Something about smelling the color of 9???


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey guys!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Something about smelling the color of 9???


More like the color of 10


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey guys!


Hi Sarachaga! How are you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hi Sarachaga! How are you?


I'm great! I'm having 8 hours of lectures today tho :^)
How about you?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm great! I'm having 8 hours of lectures today tho :^)
> How about you?


Hello ^^


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm great! I'm having 8 hours of lectures today tho :^)
> How about you?


I'm good. So not looking forward to school. Lol. And now I really want pumpkin pie........oh lord......that sounds so good. 8 hours? Fun fun.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> More like the color of 10



Moved it up a notch!

That'll fix em', those sneaky 9's!
XD


Sarachaga said:


> Hey guys!



 le moth has appeared!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hello ^^


Hey Ristren! How are you?


Mabus said:


> le moth has appeared!


Haha!You were expecting Sarachaga, but it was me, Dio! Sorry about this :^p



Serin said:


> I'm good. So not looking forward to school. Lol. And now I really want pumpkin pie........oh lord......that sounds so good. 8 hours? Fun fun.


My brain cells are slowly burning .Too much lectures :^p


----------



## Mabus (Mar 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> My brain cells are slowly burning .Too much lectures :^p



*inhales gasoline fumes*

Yay, I'm stupid again!!! =D
*passes out*


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Ristren! How are you?
> 
> Haha!You were expecting Sarachaga, but it was me, Dio! Sorry about this :^p
> 
> My brain cells are slowly burning .Too much lectures :^p


XD I bet. I'm sorry. That sucks.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *inhales gasoline fumes*
> 
> Yay, I'm stupid again!!! =D
> *passes out*


After way lectures of  today, I don't need gasoline to feel stupid


----------



## Serin (Mar 5, 2017)

I swear I just yawned twenty times just now.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi furry friends  Guess what?

I love you guys xP

How are you all doing?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2017)

I am good. As I've been sitting playing subnautica all day


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hi furry friends  Guess what?
> 
> I love you guys xP
> 
> How are you all doing?


Awweee. We love you too. Cx 

I'm good. What about you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hi furry friends  Guess what?
> 
> I love you guys xP
> 
> How are you all doing?


*Hugs while brain melts on the side *


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hi furry friends  Guess what?
> 
> I love you guys xP
> 
> How are you all doing?




HugHugHugHugHugHUG!!!!

*tackle hugs*  woof!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> HugHugHugHugHugHUG!!!!
> 
> *tackle hugs*  woof!


When the hugs get bigger


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> When the hugs get bigger



When you hear the Mabus approaching rapidly from the distance :V


----------



## Artruya (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I am good. As I've been sitting playing subnautica all day


Great! (had to look that up) dang, looks like a fun game. a day well spent 


Serin said:


> Awweee. We love you too. Cx
> 
> I'm good. What about you?


Awee thanks <3

I'm glad to hear! I'm doing well all things considered 
 I love your avatar btw!


Sarachaga said:


> *Hugs while brain melts on the side *


Aweee 
*hugs you back awkwardly, trying to lean as far away as possible from melting brain* hehe



Mabus said:


> HugHugHugHugHugHUG!!!!
> 
> *tackle hugs*  woof!


*overwhelmed by love and cuteness*
*starts convulsing*
<3 Hi Mabus!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> When you hear the Mabus approaching rapidly from the distance :V


_I've heard a woof! Run for your lives, the Mabus is here :3 !!!_


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hi furry friends  Guess what?
> 
> I love you guys xP
> 
> How are you all doing?


Heya Artruya 
*hugs*

I've been lazing about as always.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *overwhelmed by love and cuteness*
> *starts convulsing*
> <3 Hi Mabus!








=D I am woofer!


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Great! (had to look that up) dang, looks like a fun game. a day well spent
> 
> Awee thanks <3
> 
> ...


You're welcome! ^^ 

Yap! And that's good cx
Thanks! I did it today. It took forever. I had a few...distractions XD


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Well guys, I have to go, it was a pleasure talking to you! 
*Hugs*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> _I've heard a woof! Run for your lives, the Mabus is here :3 !!!_


A black woofer Mabus has come! His eyes glow red and his dark fur is long and straight. _Now you will know why you fear the night_.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Heya Artruya
> *hugs*
> 
> I've been lazing about as always.


Awee  *hugs*
Good to see you Karatine 
That sounds nice, I did the same 



Mabus said:


> =D I am woofer!


 *throws snowball at you* 


Sarachaga said:


> Well guys, I have to go, it was a pleasure talking to you!
> *Hugs*


Good nighttttt  *more hugs*


Serin said:


> You're welcome! ^^
> 
> Yap! And that's good cx
> Thanks! I did it today. It took forever. I had a few...distractions XD


I imagine it did! lol. It looks great! Also, purple and black are my favorite colors


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

When you need lithium


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Welp. Goodnight everyone. See ya later! ^^


----------



## Artruya (Mar 6, 2017)

Serin said:


> Welp. Goodnight everyone. See ya later! ^^


Good night Serin!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Good morning sunshines. *cute sergal noises*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning sunshines. *cute sergal noises*


Lol. Give me a few minutes before morning comes


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

'morning... *tired meow*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yap. Lol. Everyone's either asleep or doing something


I thing everyone is asleep damn timezones, I hate them


----------



## Artruya (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning sunshines. *cute sergal noises*


Good morning Tombstone 
*hits you with pillow*


Reti said:


> 'morning... *tired meow*


Good morning!
*doesn't hit you with pillow*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning sunshines. *cute sergal noises*


Morning, my cute sergal :^P


Martin2W said:


> I thing everyone is asleep damn timezones, I hate them


I... I was about to go to bed ;-;


----------



## Artruya (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I thing everyone is asleep damn timezones, I hate them


 sorry Tombstone.
I'm going to sleep now but I thought I'd say hi before I do. Sooo Hi 
Good night Tombstone, I hope others log in and keep you company 
Good night Reti


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> sorry Tombstone.
> I'm going to sleep now but I thought I'd say hi before I do. Sooo Hi
> Good night Tombstone, I hope others log in and keep you company
> Good night Reti


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I thing everyone is asleep damn timezones, I hate them


I was watching Space Odyssey 2001 parodies where they swap out HAL's voice for GLaDOS's voice. It was entertaining, then 20th Century Fox couldn't recognize a parody if it hit them at terminal velocity.
"Vital testing apparatus destroyed"


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I thing everyone is asleep damn timezones, I hate them



Can we abolish time?... *rub his eyes*



Artruya said:


> Good morning!
> *doesn't hit you with pillow*



Well, thank you and good night. =3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

What is sleep anymore


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What is sleep anymore


Question of my life... *scratches head and woofs curiously*


----------



## Artruya (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Sweet dreams!


Thanks! 
You too Karatine 


Reti said:


> Well, thank you and good night. =3


You're welcome lol. Good night 


Rystren said:


> What is sleep anymore


Lol. Sorry Rystren  good night my furry friend


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Mar 6, 2017)

Whoa


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What is sleep anymore





Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Question of my life... *scratches head and woofs curiously*



You two are missing something...
*bury his nose in a pillow*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Whoa


Ratchet? Is that you?!
How's the Lombax doing?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Good morning Tombstone
> *hits you with pillow*


Haha *sergal screatch* *hits with pillow so hard that you got knocked few meters away*. Anyway good night. 

Lol "I thing" why my brains keep doing this


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Ratchet? Is that you?!
> How's the Lombax doing?


I'm doing alright nothing too special, and you?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*look at him*
...
Everybody do the flop!
*faceplants*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren my dear friend why you are always faceplanting? Do you need face fix?


----------



## Artruya (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Haha *sergal screatch* *hits with pillow so hard that you got knocked few meters away*. Anyway good night.
> 
> Lol "I thing" why my brains keep doing this


*doesn't get up, lays lifelessly* *contemplates life xD*
Can... can you actually throw me that pillow? i... think I'm going to sleep right here tonight


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *doesn't get up, lays lifelessly* *contemplates life xD*
> Can... can you actually throw me that pillow? i... think I'm going to sleep right here tonight


*throws pillow at your face* good night


ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Whoa


Who are you stranger? Hi I I guess.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *throws pillow at your face* good night


*long silence*


Thanks  i guess, Tombstone. Lol.
(You'd see my tears if i wasnt still lying facedown, looking like a corpse xD)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *long silence*
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tombstone. Lol.
> (You'd see my tears if i wasnt still lying facedown looking like a corpse xD)


You can wipe them on my long sergal dreadlocks. *tickles nose with them*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *throws pillow at your face* good night
> 
> Who are you stranger? Hi I I guess.











"Who are you?"
"I don't know"
"Well I won't be fooled again!"


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Rystren my dear friend why you are always faceplanting? Do you need face fix?


It keeps people on their toes. Sort of


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It keeps people on their toes. Sort of


And I guess it's kinda cute... in fuzzy, interactive sort of way


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow this forum is very rude, I got reply restrictions for no reason. This explains why everyone suddenly go silent.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow this forum is very rude, I got reply restrictions for no reason. This explains why everyone suddenly go silent.


If it makes you feel any better, earlier I got muted for lurking... that is, for doing nothing for an extended period of time


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh yeah, this is my kind of bird.


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh yeah, this is my kind of bird.



Parrots are so overrated. ._.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Parrots are so overrated. ._.


My Cockatoo will bite yew. >:C


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow this forum is very rude, I got reply restrictions for no reason. This explains why everyone suddenly go silent.


Don't worry. Just wait a moment and you'll be back. Lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> My Cockatoo will bite yew. >:C


I'm sorry mister parrot! ;_;

(Zelda learned me not to mess with birds.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm sorry mister parrot! ;_;


My Cockatoo accepts your apology. C:


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm sorry mister parrot! ;_;
> 
> (Zelda learned me not to mess with birds.)


What about the owl from the old Tootsie Pop commercials?


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks sir parrot!

(And this owl seems really bitey... Don't want to put my finger in this lolipop crushing machine.)

...

Oh no... I'm late... ._.
Bye!
Ghaaaaaaaaa! *begin to run in circles*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> What about the owl from the old Tootsie Pop commercials?


That *insert derogatory term here* stole my tootsie pop


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Aaand I missed my train.

If I take the next one I'll have a lecture of 10 min instead of 1h30.
...
*fall on his bed*
Not worth it.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Aaand I missed my train.
> 
> If I take the next one I'll have a lecture of 10 min instead of 1h30.
> ...
> ...


Heh. Do like me. I live 5 minutes away from my Uni :^p


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh. Do like me. I live 5 minutes away from my Uni :^p


You mean... You can wake up 5 minutes before your first lecture and still arrive on time?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> You mean... You can wake up 5 minutes before your first lecture and still arrive on time?


Yep. And my earliest lecture is at 11 am


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yep. And my earliest lecture is at 11 am


Oh... nice... excuse me for a sec'...

*scream in his pillow*

Sooo, what are you studying?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh. Do like me. I live 5 minutes away from my Uni :^p


And mine is less than five minutes away. At a stroll.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Aaand I missed my train.
> 
> If I take the next one I'll have a lecture of 10 min instead of 1h30.
> ...
> ...


It must already be Monday where you are... it's just after midnight, and it was Sunday here when you started talking about lectures. Also, why not live on campus (or is that an option)?


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And mine is less than five minutes away. At a stroll.


*more muffled sreams*
I have to leave almost an hour before if I want to show up on time.



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It must already be Monday where you are... it's just after midnight, and it was Sunday here when you started talking about lectures. Also, why not live on campus (or is that an option)?



I don't know a lot of campus where you can live in (at least not in my country). It doesn't seem to be an option here.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> *more muffled sreams*
> I have to leave almost an hour before if I want to show up on time.



That's no fun at all.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> *more muffled sreams*
> I have to leave almost an hour before if I want to show up on time.
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... where are you? Here in America, it's almost always a requirement to live on campus (at least for Freshman year)


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That's no fun at all.



I can only agree. ;_;



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wait... where are you? Here in America, it's almost always a requirement to live on campus (at least for Freshman year)



France : omelette au fromage, baguette, vin... Toutes ces bonnes choses.

We have other ways to live near the campus... But the nearest you want to be, the more expensive it'll be. 
(that's true for me but it's not always the case. My campus is in the middle of a pretty big city.)


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oh... nice... excuse me for a sec'...
> 
> *scream in his pillow*
> 
> Sooo, what are you studying?


Masters of engineering.  You?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> I can only agree. ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, France! On my list of places to visit (pending being able to afford a passport and the international airfare)! Well, that sort of explains some things... quite frankly I'm not sure how I feel about being semi-nocturnal any more: on one hand, it feels great to meet people from across the world (even not face to face); but on the other hand I can't sleep like a normal person...


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> I can only agree. ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also thumbs up for France!  I'm French too  ^^


----------



## modfox (Mar 6, 2017)

smashing


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Masters of engineering.  You?


According to a chart I found on the web, I have an aquivalent of the "associte degree of science" and am curretly trying to have a bachelor's degree in IT.
(In french I already have a "DUT informatique" and I'm currently going for the "Licence 3 informatique"... (mixing up french and english is funny)



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Ah, France! On my list of places to visit (pending being able to afford a passport and the international airfare)! Well, that sort of explains some things... quite frankly I'm not sure how I feel about being semi-nocturnal any more: on one hand, it feels great to meet people from across the world (even not face to face); but on the other hand I can't sleep like a normal person...



Well... Paris got a bit overrated (I don't know if I say it because I'm french but... it is my point of view. ^^'). The streets are dirty, it's the best place for scammers and stealers... And everything is so expensive. ;_;
But, since it's the capital, they have a lot of great monuments and events. =)



Sarachaga said:


> Also thumbs up for France!  I'm French too  ^^



Yay! (it explain the "scream in french" part... How haven't I guessed? >_>)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> According to a chart I found on the web, I have an aquivalent of the "associte degree of science" and am curretly trying to have a bachelor's degree in IT.
> (In french I already have a "DUT informatique" and I'm currently going for the "Licence 3 informatique"... (mixing up french and english is funny)
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so LA County.
True Freshman, Bachelors of Science, Computer Science

Also, good night all. I have a lecture at 9 am (Calculus).


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Masters of engineering.  You?


Also, you're doing what I always wanted to do.
But too bad : I'm too bad. \o
In wich field are you?



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Oh, so LA County.
> True Freshman, BS Computer Science


Computer science AND True Freshman (it means you're playing football right?). You're not a stereotype, thanks! =D
( I am... no thanks.)
Is it only me or is there a lot of furries studying computer science? =o


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Also, you're doing what I always wanted to do.
> But too bad : I'm too bad. \o
> In wich field are you?
> 
> ...


No, I don't play football (European OR American). And the "True" part means that I didn't wait any time before attending college. If I said "Red Shirt Freshman" that would mean I waited at least one year before attending college. And no, it's not you... I noticed that as well xD

And please let me know if I'm any kind of stereotype... I try to avoid that at all times


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> No, I don't play football (European OR American). And the "True" part means that I didn't wait any time before attending college. If I said "Red Shirt Freshman" that would mean I waited at least one year before attending college. And no, it's not you... I noticed that as well xD
> 
> And please let me know if I'm any kind of stereotype... I try to avoid that at all times



Thank you for your explanation, never trust google again to learn new words.
Good luck for your lecture!... And your sleep... o_o

Nah, don't worry about the stereotypes, you're fine...
I mean... Do you wear glasses, stay at home all day, know how to use the terminal (even a less), play more than 3 hours a day every day, have a stupid haircut, do not do sports, are introverted and shy...
If you're all of that, don't worry, you can't be a "computer science student stereotype" until you're not a furry.
...
Oh well, forget about the last part...


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Also, you're doing what I always wanted to do.
> But too bad : I'm too bad. \o
> In wich field are you?


Heh I always wanted to do IT but I'm really a disaster at it. I'm doing civil.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2017)

That moment when you come across Ken Ashcorp.


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh I always wanted to do IT but I'm really a disaster at it. I'm doing civil.


Oh... And do you like what you're doing now? =/

I'll go soon, I don't want to miss my train twice. ^^'


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oh... And do you like what you're doing now? =/
> 
> I'll go soon, I don't want to miss my train twice. ^^'


Well yeah I enjoy it.(I mean I've been in this field for four years so it'd be hell if I hated it ^^)


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well yeah I enjoy it.(I mean I've been in this field for four years so it'd be hell if I hated it ^^)



Yeah, sorry. .-.
My bad, I asked my question badly : Do you think you would have preferred to go in IT?

But I have a good part of the awnser now. ^^p
And I've checked it a bit, it seems like a very vast subject... I mean, you're doing pretty much everything : "Structures, geotechnics, hydraulics, transport, environment..." (wikipedia is a good friend).

Aand I have to go... again. \o
Have a great day!... Or night... or... anyway, have it great! =D
Bye!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 6, 2017)

Good afternoon everyone! I just woke up


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Good afternoon everyone! I just woke up


Wow you sleep a lot. Hello, sweetie.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow you sleep a lot. Hello, sweetie.


That happens when you're still a little ill


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I thing everyone is asleep damn timezones, I hate them


Yap. Lol. They do suck. Although I think there may be a few issues if all the timezones were the same. For some people at least.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yap. Lol. They do suck. Although I think there may be a few issues if all the timezones were the same. For some people at least.


You are very right there would be a lot of issues, for alot of people (half of the world atleast including australia, basically they would have day at night and night at day.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yea, I get confused with the time zones too sometimes.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh my gosh I laughed hard. I dont know why Im only one who  finds these funny.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 6, 2017)

I've been wanted to post a thread for free badges but only for certain conventions. I'm not sure where to put it under. ><


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


again? Are you ok, my friend?


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


We need to change the floor to matress in there...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

@Reti Anyways, who are you? I havent seen you before.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello fuzzies, I come to bring woofer floof and ear nommings to all of you :V

*rolls around*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hello fuzzies, I come to bring woofer floof and ear nommings to all of you :V
> 
> *rolls around*


*hugs woofer and throws into snow*


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Reti Anyways, who are you? I havent seen you before.


I'm a shadow, I'm the night, I'm a-*GAH!!!* A BAT! MAKEITGOMAKEITGO!

...*caugh*...

Anyways, I'm... Someone I guess? I had an account on FAF since a long time but... Never used it a lot. ^^'
I'm trying to talk a bit more with furries since I don't know a lot about the fandom. =/



Mabus said:


> Hello fuzzies, I come to bring woofer floof and ear nommings to all of you :V
> 
> *rolls around*



*put his paws on his ears*
Nuuu, not the ears! ;_;
*tilt his head a bit*
...
You look like a big ball of hugs... Can we do that instead?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm a shadow, I'm the night, I'm a-*GAH!!!* A BAT! MAKEITGOMAKEITGO!
> 
> ...*caugh*...
> 
> ...


Huh you are pretty weird human being. Welcome back to the forums.


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Huh you are pretty weird human being. Welcome back to the forums.


Computer! What is "weird"?

Define : "weird" -> strange or bizarre, often used example : "Furries are weird".

Well, I think that's settled : I'm weird.

And I've talked with you yesterday... On this chat...
I have a superpower! I'm Forgetmenot! =D

(I changed my avatar, this may explain that. =p
Ooor I'm someone easily forgettable... But my ego can't accept it.)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh you are that ubuntu guy. Brains.exe and memory service is functioning again.


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh you are that ubuntu guy. Brains.exe and memory service is functioning again.


Yay! I'm remembered! I feel loved! =D
Don't worry, you talk to a lot of other furries each day, you can forget one. X')

However, it also means I don't have any superpower...
Aw...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Yay! I'm remembered! I feel loved! =D
> Don't worry, you talk to a lot of other furries each day, you can forget one. X')
> 
> However, it also means I don't have any superpower...
> Aw...


Ahhh you need more power take minigun. Maybe try blasting mabus with it.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm a shadow, I'm the night, I'm a-*GAH!!!* A BAT! MAKEITGOMAKEITGO!
> 
> ...*caugh*...
> 
> ...



 

*wolf hugs*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ahhh you need more power take minigun. Maybe try blasting mabus with it.



You like miniguns dont you cap'n? =P


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ahhh you need more power take minigun. Maybe try blasting mabus with it.


*touch the minigun*
SANDWICH!
*drop the minigun*
I may have played TF2 a bit too much...
But do you really think it could blast Mabus? Isn't he only made of pure hugs and fluff? The bullets will only phase through him...



Mabus said:


> *wolf hugs*



When you talk about the wolf...
*hugs!*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> *touch the minigun*
> SANDWICH!
> *drop the minigun*
> I may have played TF2 a bit too much...
> ...



I am the darkest woofer and I will love the f*** outta you! >:3

Swear to meeee!!!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

God damn mabus is hug monster. Made purely out of hugs and dark material. We need to call vatican for nuke fast.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> God damn mabus is hug monster. Made purely out of hugs and dark material. We need to call vatican for nuke fast.



Im immune to radiation, Im a Texan remember? B)


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> God damn mabus is hug monster. Made purely out of hugs and dark material. We need to call vatican for nuke fast.


Agreed, 
Should we call a vet? Or like, the ghost-busters?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Agreed,
> Should we call a vet? Or like, the ghost-busters?


yes, fast situation is getting out of control.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> yes, fast situation is getting out of control.


Soooo... both then?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im immune to radiation, Im a Texan remember? B)


What about bolters and flamethrowers?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Agreed,
> Should we call a vet? Or like, the ghost-busters?



WowoWOOWOO WOO WOOF!

wowowowowoooo wooo

WowoWOOWOO WOO WOOF!
Ghost Mabus!!! =P


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What about bolters and flamethrowers?



*HERESY!!!!!*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

But are you immune to big bang, my friend? *Tsar* Bomba (RDS-220 hydrogen bomb) - 50Mt. The RDS-220 hydrogen bomb, also known as the *Tsar* Bomba, is the biggest and most powerful thermo nuclear bomb ever made.
Tsar Bomba - Wikipedia


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But are you immune to big bang, my friend? *Tsar* Bomba (RDS-220 hydrogen bomb) - 50Mt. The RDS-220 hydrogen bomb, also known as the *Tsar* Bomba, is the biggest and most powerful thermo nuclear bomb ever made.
> Tsar Bomba - Wikipedia


The question is, are _WE _immune to it...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *HERESY!!!!!*


How dare you calling my weapons heresy!


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But are you immune to big bang, my friend? *Tsar* Bomba (RDS-220 hydrogen bomb) - 50Mt. The RDS-220 hydrogen bomb, also known as the *Tsar* Bomba, is the biggest and most powerful thermo nuclear bomb ever made.
> Tsar Bomba - Wikipedia



Well... It looks like we'll have to leave the planet, just to be sure.



Leoni Zheitk said:


> The question is, are _WE _immune to it...



I don't know, but better safe than sorry.
*begin to put clothes in his suitcase*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Y'all are just silly! *howls* AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Not gonna be on long so maybe I won't get reply restrictions. Serving Jury duty. Yay.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... It looks like we'll have to leave the planet, just to be sure.


*questions himself if it's worth it*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ahhh you need more power take minigun. Maybe try blasting mabus with it.


Who touched Sasha?..
WHO TOUCHED MY GUN!?


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Who touched Sasha?..
> WHO TOUCHED MY GUN!?


NO ONE TOUCH"S MY SASHA!!!


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> *questions himself if it's worth it*


You're right... I like being able to breathe...
*put his suitcase down*



Rystren said:


> Who touched Sasha?..
> WHO TOUCHED MY GUN!?


*run away and hide himself behind his ears*


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

I've always wanted to try a airsoft minigun...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Who touched Sasha?..
> WHO TOUCHED MY GUN!?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Who touched Sasha?..
> WHO TOUCHED MY GUN!?


Shhhh, Sasha is asleep.

*Cradles minigun*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Shhhh, Sasha is asleep.


Lol


----------



## Thelor (Mar 6, 2017)

Mom can I have a minigun2?


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

So, who's been busy playing Breath of the Wild lately?
Not me, cause I gotta finish my math work before I can play the Switch... rip


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... It looks like we'll have to leave the planet, just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is safe. Loudest speaker ever will shread him into pieces. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Y'all are just silly!


Yes we are silly furballs.


----------



## Thelor (Mar 6, 2017)

Thelor said:


> Mom can I have a minigun2?


she said no


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Thelor said:


> she said no


Darn...


----------



## Thelor (Mar 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Darn...


Although I'm aparently geting a goat named bernard:3


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Thelor said:


> Although I'm aparently geting a goat named bernard:3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> This is safe. Loudest speaker ever will shread him into pieces.



My first thought... Was too fart into it


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


>


Aaand goat simulator


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


>


A really good resume of the chatbox right now. If you have any questions, please refer to this picture.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Man... Sex Ed sucks...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Ahh minigun is sweet thing but we need to move to railguns. Magnets rock.


----------



## Thelor (Mar 6, 2017)

Wath about a goat gun?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Thelor said:


> Wath about a goat gun?


Goats are fluffy and inocent.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Goats are fluffy and inocent.


UnderTale begs to differ...


----------



## Thelor (Mar 6, 2017)

no they are not blive me we got 5
and they are all scinister^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Man... Sex Ed sucks...


Unless you have a hot teacher who spreads her legs and actually teach, then yes, it sucks.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Unless you have a hot teacher who spreads her legs and actually teach, then yes, it sucks.


Yeah... my sex ed teacher seems a bit _too _fond of spreading her knowledge of... *shudders*... I don't even want to say...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok Im open for another Q&A ask me anything.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok Im open for another Q&A ask me anything.


What is... Your greatest fear?


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok Im open for another Q&A ask me anything.





Karatine said:


> What is... Your greatest fear?


Oooh, that's a good one, I want to know too!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> What is... Your greatest fear?


Hmm hard one. Probably expierencing paranormal activity(never happened but still scary) or climbing things at high altitude (im afraid of height).


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hmm hard one. Probably expierencing paranormal activity(never happened but still scary) or climbing things at high altitude (im afraid of height).


Every time I think of scary heights I think of skyscraper builders during the industrial revolution, lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hmm hard one. Probably expierencing paranormal activity(never happened but still scary) or climbing things at high altitude (im afraid of height).


*take notes*
Purfect...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Every time I think of scary heights I think of skyscraper builders during the industrial revolution, lol


Yes spooky they are brave men. Probably are paid well to do this crap.



Reti said:


> *take notes*
> Purfect...


Suck this


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Purfect


Meow our research is complete :3


----------



## Thelor (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok Im open for another Q&A ask me anything.


wath is yor best personality trait?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes spooky they are brave men. Probably are paid well to do this crap.
> 
> 
> Suck this



Freedom PINGAS

Freeing the f*ck outta you since 2016


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Meow our research is complete :3



Yes, everything is ready. 
The world is ours.



Martin2W said:


> Yes spooky they are brave men. Probably are paid well to do this crap.
> 
> 
> Suck this


*lower his ears in fear*
...Tomorow.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Thelor said:


> wath is yor best personality trait?


Uhh hard one. Kindness probably. Im pretty friendly.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

In the meantime


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> In the meantime


*faceplant*??


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Freedom PINGAS
> 
> Freeing the f*ck outta you since 2016


*Not fit for human consumption :v


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Space Ducks


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *Not fit for human consumption :v



;D


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhh hard one. Kindness probably. Im pretty friendly.



...

*Wagner - RIDE OF THE VALKYRIES plays in the background*



Martin2W said:


> Suck this





Martin2W said:


> This is safe. Loudest speaker ever will shread him into pieces.





Martin2W said:


> Ahhh you need more power take minigun. Maybe try blasting mabus with it.



Well... friendly doesn't mean you don't kill people after you befriended them. So I guess you're right.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> ...
> 
> *Wagner - RIDE OF THE VALKYRIES plays in the background*
> 
> ...



I believe the definition is sadistic fuk :v


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> ...
> 
> *Wagner - RIDE OF THE VALKYRIES plays in the background*
> 
> ...


Wow that is funny. But dont forget these are only toys.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *faceplant*??


No. *floats up wall*


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

'Sup guys?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> 'Sup guys?


School. And YouTube videos


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I believe the definition is sadistic fuk :v


Or "friendly mass murdering hobbyist".



Martin2W said:


> Wow that is funny. But dont forget these are only toys.


*point his finger at him while looking at the others*
See!



Sarachaga said:


> 'Sup guys?


R'hellow! =3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> 'Sup guys?


Yo


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> School. And YouTube videos


School is in a little less than 6 hours for me xp


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> 'Sup guys?


Yo whats up my friend.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yo whats up my friend.


Nothing much. I  need to get coffee to start my day (Yes I know that's thrilling ^^')


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Nothing much. I  need to get coffee to start my day (Yes I know that's thrilling ^^')


Its morning in france? Like what a hell
K
8:48 PM
Monday, March 6, 2017 (GMT+1)
Time in France


Rystren said:


> No. *floats up wall*


Why did you become spider?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> School is in a little less than 6 hours for me xp


It's really nice you have all that time to prepare  meanwhile I got up an hour early this morning, thinking I was gonna be late.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its morning in france? Like what a hell
> K
> 8:48 PM
> Monday, March 6, 2017 (GMT+1)
> Time in France


I'm in straya not in France ^^'


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, I'm off to a class where phones aren't allowed. Cya!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Well, I'm off to a class where phones aren't allowed. Cya!


Good luck,  have fun I guess xp


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 6, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Welcome to FAF :3
> Many of us are just here to talk!


Hi Karatine! Thank you for the message


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 6, 2017)

Serin said:


> No worries. We don't bite XD and hai


Hi Serin! Like your quote! No part of my life has ever been normal - it is one surreal moment followed by another. Usually good stuff.


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And it suddenly got quiet


Oh Rystren I hated leaving the forum last night. had to go to bed. Was silly o'clock here in the UK!


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Well... Hi new face! =D


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> Hi Serin! Like your quote! No part of my life has ever been normal - it is one surreal moment followed by another. Usually good stuff.


But why your life isnt normal?? Are you some very different human being?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> Oh Rystren I hated leaving the forum last night. had to go to bed. Was silly o'clock here in the UK!


Don't worry about it. Lol. We all need to sleep eventually


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why your life isnt normal?? Are you some very different human being?


What's a human


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Its alright, I know how to deal with sadistic people 

Lemme just grab a spoon for neutering them and blinding them, a bucket of salt, a steel cage, and a pit of molten liquid aluminum. :3

I wanna play a little game!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Its alright, I know how to deal with sadistic people
> 
> Lemme just grab a spoon for neutering them and blinding them, a bucket of salt, a steel cage, and a pit of molten liquid aluminum. :3
> 
> I wanna play a little game!


You know lets play games, I want to join too. But where do we find sadistic faks?


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What's a human


Computer! Define "human".

Define : "human" -> [fur/scale/feather]less animal member of any of the races of Homo sapiens. Warning : may be dangerous. Do not feed and keep them away from each others or they will end up throwing grenades and making wars.



Mabus said:


> Its alright, I know how to deal with sadistic people
> 
> Lemme just grab a spoon for neutering them and blinding them, a bucket of salt, a steel cage, and a pit of molten liquid aluminum. :3
> 
> I wanna play a little game!



Aaaand now we have two cute little sadists.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Computer! Define "human".
> 
> Define : "human" -> [fur/scale/feather]less animal member of any of the races of Homo sapiens. Warning : may be dangerous. Do not feed and keep them away from each others or they will end up throwing grenades and making wars.
> 
> ...


Who is other sadist did I miss something?


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Who is other sadist did I miss something?



You and Mabus... He want to "deal with sadistic people" but since his methods are... What they are, the number of sadists just increased.
(And Mabus will have to deal with himself. .-.)


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 6, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why your life isnt normal?? Are you some very different human being?


Just a various chain of events... especially in the past decade. Can't go into it here in depth. It's to do with my career combining graphic design and music. Oh hang on not MY career. I'm a husky! But you know, the other person that's helping me type this!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Thank you for your explanation, never trust google again to learn new words.
> Good luck for your lecture!... And your sleep... o_o
> 
> Nah, don't worry about the stereotypes, you're fine...
> ...


And I thought the Army shave would help... but I've actually cut back on my gaming. I got caught up in my Basketball Drumline duties, and there was no more time for gaming. And trust me, I have to Google almost everything I do in the terminal... about the only cool thing I do on my own is use the Cowsay command xD. Additionally, I'm not THAT introverted... you should see some of ESPN's archive footage of Football and Basketball coverage. I'm dancing away without 2 shits about what people think, mostly because that's the job on the Drumline, but still not giving 2 shits about what people think...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Its alright, I know how to deal with sadistic people
> 
> Lemme just grab a spoon for neutering them and blinding them, a bucket of salt, a steel cage, and a pit of molten liquid aluminum. :3
> 
> I wanna play a little game!


Don't forget an old tin can for us to grind up and mix with the aluminum... I wanna make some Thermite!
Hi Mabus (or did I miss him?)


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> You and Mabus... He want to "deal with sadistic people" but since his methods are... What they are, the number of sadists just increased.
> (And Mabus will have to deal with himself. .-.)



There can only be one :3

And Im only sadistic when someones on my bad side xD


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> And I thought the Army shave would help... but I've actually cut back on my gaming. I got caught up in my Basketball Drumline duties, and there was no more time for gaming. And trust me, I have to Google almost everything I do in the terminal... about the only cool thing I do on my own is use the Cowsay command xD. Additionally, I'm not THAT introverted... you should see some of ESPN's archive footage of Football and Basketball coverage. I'm dancing away without 2 shits about what people think, mostly because that's the job on the Drumline, but still not giving 2 shits about what people think...



< So, see? You're not a stereotype. =p >
------------
\   ^__^
\  (oo)\_______
(__)\       )\/\
         ||----w |
         ||       ||


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> < So, see? You're not a stereotype. =p >
> ------------
> \   ^__^
> \  (oo)\_______
> ...


Nice... I think you could use a little time on the spacing though xP


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

*rolls around and floofs up the forums* :V
Awrawrawrawr!


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Nice... I think you could use a little time on the spacing though xP



FAF keep supressing my spaces... ;_;


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls around and floofs up the forums* :V
> Awrawrawrawr!


*tackle hugs* We like you all around, Mabus.


Reti said:


> FAF keep supressing my spaces... ;_;


LOL that could be read into SO many ways...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *tackle hugs* We like you all around, Mabus.
> 
> LOL that could be read into SO many ways...



Yay!!!

And lol yeah, i didnt want to say anything =P


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm starving, but it's hailing the size of dimes out there... any advice, anyone?


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> LOL that could be read into SO many ways...


I... I don't get iiiiiiit!
*freak out*

I'm still having trouble with english soo... did I say something wrong?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls around and floofs up the forums* :V
> Awrawrawrawr!


*hugs mabus*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls around and floofs up the forums* :V
> Awrawrawrawr!


*Hugs* hello


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> I... I don't get iiiiiiit!
> *freak out*
> 
> I'm still having trouble with english soo... did I say something wrong?


Dude, your english is really good, don't freak out ^^


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> I... I don't get iiiiiiit!
> *freak out*
> 
> I'm still having trouble with english soo... did I say something wrong?


You have to know what's transpiring on the loonier side of YouTube... but I'll catch you up, because it's no secret. Basically, there's a bunch of whiney 1st world teenage and young adult women running around bitching (every pun intended) about how women don't control society, blah blah blah, Capitalism and Egalitarianism contribute to the "Patriarchy" and a few other blahs, but they can't make up their minds about what does and doesn't contribute to their cause, so their more of a meme than anything. To add further insult to the injury, they've full on 7500'd the name of the otherwise respectable Feminism movements in the past. Add to the madness all of the self-described "Social Justice Warriors" (SJW) on the same part of the internet, and you start seeing people who are both and complain about "Safe Spaces" and other nonsense, all while disabling the comment section on their videos without even editing out the part where they say "Let me know what you think in the comments."

It's a mess, and I don't blame you for not knowing about it... but your English is fine.


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Dude, your english is really good, don't freak out ^^


B-... But they're...
*look at Sarachaga*
... really?...
*hugs Sarachaga while crying loudly*
Thaaaaaannnnnks!... *sob*



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> You have to know what's transpiring on the loonier side of YouTube... but I'll catch you up, because it's no secret. Basically, there's a bunch of whiney 1st world teenage and young adult women running around bitching (every pun intended) about how women don't control society, blah blah blah, Capitalism and Egalitarianism contribute to the "Patriarchy" and a few other blahs, but they can't make up their minds about what does and doesn't contribute to their cause, so their more of a meme than anything. To add further insult to the injury, they've full on 7500'd the name of the otherwise respectable Feminism movements in the past. Add to the madness all of the self-described "Social Justice Warriors" (SJW) on the same part of the internet, and you start seeing people who are both and complain about "Safe Spaces" and other nonsense, all while disabling the comment section on their videos without even editing out the part where they say "Let me know what you think in the comments."
> 
> It's a mess, and I don't blame you for not knowing about it... but your English is fine.



Oh... 
...eh... ehehe... *sob* EheheheheHEHE.... Got it... That's pretty funny, thanks for the explanation...

Sorry for the interruption...
And thanks. ^^'


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> B-... But they're...
> *look at Sarachaga*
> ... really?...
> *hugs Sarachaga while crying loudly*
> Thaaaaaannnnnks!... *sob*


*hugs* :3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> B-... But they're...
> *look at Sarachaga*
> ... really?...
> *hugs Sarachaga while crying loudly*
> ...


It's okay. We all have to find the creepy and stupid and crazy side of the internet eventually


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

I retract my statement about the hail... it stopped as suddenly as it came on and now we're have 40 g50 winds out of the ENE. Welcome to Spring in Pullman...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2017)

That moment you tap something accidentally


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That moment you tap something accidentally


What happened?


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It's okay. We all have to find the creepy and stupid and crazy side of the internet eventually


Now I'm laughing at myself... "FAF is supressing my spaces."... God...

(Please tell me when I do typos. ;_; )



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> it stopped as suddenly as it came


We have almost the same weather here.
*try to refrain from singing "it's a small small world"*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That moment you tap something accidentally


That could be misinterpreted. Lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Now I'm laughing at myself... "FAF is supressing my spaces."... God...
> 
> (Please tell me when I do typos. ;_; )
> 
> ...


Wilco.
Seriously, though. I came from a relatively mild climate (more similar to London than Paris)- I knew we'd have rain, and that was about it. It's amazing how much of a difference the other side of the same state can make... The weather here is like WTF?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wilco.
> Seriously, though. I came from a relatively mild climate (more similar to London than Paris)- I knew we'd have rain, and that was about it. It's amazing how much of a difference the other side of the same state can make... The weather here is like WTF?!


Did you see any snow up there in Chicago?  It sure didn't snow here at home. Except in North Georgia.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did you see any snow up there in Chicago?  It sure didn't snow here at home. Except in North Georgia.


I'm in Pullman. Last time I was in Chicago was a layover on my way to Detroit for a national conference I was attending. As for snow, one minute we have it and the next it's gone- all 7 inches of it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm in Pullman. Last time I was in Chicago was a layover on my way to Detroit for a national conference I was attending. As for snow, one minute we have it and the next it's gone- all 7 inches of it.


 I would like to see 7 inches of snow. Haven't seen snow in three years.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would like to see 7 inches of snow. Haven't seen snow in three years.


Yep, we get it en mass then it melts away as fast as it came. Great for Wheat farming, horrible for sanity


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm in Pullman. Last time I was in Chicago was a layover on my way to Detroit for a national conference I was attending. As for snow, one minute we have it and the next it's gone- all 7 inches of it.


Lol. I had your location mixed up with Rystren!! Lol. I'm old.....i forget stuff....I'm allowed. Sorry, Crimson.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. I had your location mixed up with Rystren!! Lol. I'm old.....i forget stuff....I'm allowed. Sorry, Crimson.


That's fine. It doesn't even rank in the weird shit I've seen, heard, and had forgotten


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm starving, but it's hailing the size of dimes out there... any advice, anyone?


Eat the hail.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Eat the hail.


I would, but it stopped about 20 minutes ago... then was replaced by high winds. I'm about to go out for some food now that the weather is LESS hostile xD


----------



## Reti (Mar 6, 2017)

Sleepy...

'Nightnight everyone!
...
Or 'Dayday...
(damn timezones)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Reti said:


> Sleepy...
> 
> 'Nightnight everyone!
> ...
> ...


Goodnight Reti!


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> Hi Serin! Like your quote! No part of my life has ever been normal - it is one surreal moment followed by another. Usually good stuff.


Hoi. XP and thanks! Same though. Although some of my life has been a blur. I literally don't remember a large chunk of my childhood. I only remember small memories. And of course they're the bad ones. Due to a medical condition you could say? I honestly don't know what you would classify it as. Lol. But I'm glad those moments are good! C:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2017)

It's always so entertaining when a kitten hisses at you so hard it does a backflip.


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's always so entertaining when a kitten hisses at you so hard it does a backflip.


Lol. I miss cats. They're cute. Until they try to hurt you. But for some interesting reason they like me. *knocks on wood*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2017)

good evening everyone


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Serin said:


> Lol. I miss cats. They're cute. Until they try to hurt you. But for some interesting reason they like me. *knocks on wood*


Hey Serin! I followed you back!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> good evening everyone


Good evening to you Tear Drop!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2017)

So everyone having a good day? any good stories


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> So everyone having a good day? any good stories


I served on Jury Duty for the first time today. Boring as hell!!!


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Serin! I followed you back!


Hai! And thanks :3


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I served on Jury Duty for the first time today. Boring as hell!!!


      the government


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> So everyone having a good day? any good stories


I got a nice deep paper cut today. That was fun. This day was pretty boring. What about you?


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I served on Jury Duty for the first time today. Boring as hell!!!


Ewwwww. I heard stories about how that stuff goes. I remember being in a court room once for something. I whined the entire time XD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2017)

Serin said:


> I got a nice deep paper cut today. That was fun. This day was pretty boring. What about you?


My day was rather interesting a good furry friend of mine has explained what a furry is to his parents and they have nearly forbid him to have contact with me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Serin said:


> I got a nice deep paper cut today. That was fun. This day was pretty boring. What about you?


Ouch!! How is it that a paper cut can hurt worse than being stabbed?! Been stabbed twice, and it still didn't hurt like a paper cut.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> My day was rather interesting a good furry friend of mine has explained what a furry is to his parents and they have nearly forbid him to have contact with me


Wtf!? That's messed up!!! Why are some parents just asses? My 13 year old daughter is gay, and a Furry. Her girlfriend is a Furry, too. Some parents should put down their Bible's and pick up some reality!


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> My day was rather interesting a good furry friend of mine has explained what a furry is to his parents and they have nearly forbid him to have contact with me


Oi. Parents.


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ouch!! How is it that a paper cut can hurt worse than being stabbed?! Been stabbed twice, and it still didn't hurt like a paper cut.


I don't know. But it seems that I'm getting more paper cuts this year. Dang paper. XD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf!? That's messed up!!! Why are some parents just asses? My 13 year old daughter is gay, and a Furry. Her girlfriend is a Furry, too. Some parents should put down their Bible's and pick up some reality!


well they are odd and its not a church thing from what ive heard and they blew it out of proportion


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2017)

Serin said:


> I don't know. But it seems that I'm getting more paper cuts this year. Dang paper. XD


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf!? That's messed up!!! Why are some parents just asses? My 13 year old daughter is gay, and a Furry. Her girlfriend is a Furry, too. Some parents should put down their Bible's and pick up some reality!


Awwweeeeeee. That's so cute. Omg. And I agree. Some parents are so screwed up. *coughs* mine *coughs*


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Lol. I already got rubbing alcohol on that.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf!? That's messed up!!! Why are some parents just asses? My 13 year old daughter is gay, and a Furry. Her girlfriend is a Furry, too. Some parents should put down their Bible's and pick up some reality!


The world needs more Okamis and more Bhutrflais, fooooor suree. I feel compelled to thank you two for being who you are.

(Oh, and... Hi Okami!  )


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf!? That's messed up!!! Why are some parents just asses? My 13 year old daughter is gay, and a Furry. Her girlfriend is a Furry, too. Some parents should put down their Bible's and pick up some reality!


There is a lot of bias here but i can really see why they would from at misconceptions and they probably won't stop he/she from talking to you in a bad way it might turn out all fine but that is unlikely i'm sorry to say.  In my opinion parents should not stop there kids from seeing friends except for one instance i have seen.

To put it in short the persons friends wouldn't tell what they did the last time they they saw a friend of there's  who has missing for a week. When the same person also had his daughter abducted a month ago and when he wen't looking for his son his house was vandalized.  

*I LIVE SCARILY CLOSE TO WHERE FAU IS HOSTED. HEARING SHIT LIKE THIS WHERE I LIVE ISN'T UNCOMMON WHY THE FUCK IS IT HOSTED IN THIS SHITHOLE OF PLACE THERE IS NOTING THAT WOULD REALLY ATTRACT PEOPLE TO GO HERE!*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a craving for a Terry's Chocolate Orange, and a steak...

Am I pregnant?


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I have a craving for a Terry's Chocolate Orange, and a steak...
> 
> Am I pregnant?


Lol. Nurp. You're just craving stuff you can't have. Get some?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I have a craving for a Terry's Chocolate Orange, and a steak...
> 
> Am I pregnant?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

But i really wonder why FAU is hosted where it is there are so many reasons i could list why it shouldn't be where it is for the area around it that i can list. But i'm not clogging up open thread and i don't have the time to right now.


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> There is a lot of bias here but i can really see why they would from at misconceptions and they probably won't stop he/she from talking to you in a bad way it might turn out all fine but that is unlikely i'm sorry to say.  In my opinion parents should not stop there kids from seeing friends except for one instance i have seen.
> 
> To put it in short the persons friends wouldn't tell what they did the last time they they saw a friend of there's  who has missing for a week. When the same person also had his daughter abducted a month ago and when he wen't looking for his son his house was vandalized.
> 
> *I LIVE SCARILY CLOSE TO WHERE FAU IS HOSTED. HEARING SHIT LIKE THIS WHERE I LIVE ISN'T UNCOMMON WHY THE FUCK IS IT HOSTED IN THIS SHITHOLE OF PLACE THERE IS NOTING THAT WOULD REALLY ATTRACT PEOPLE TO GO HERE!*


Erm. Well...


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


*PTERODACTYL SCREECH* 


*JustRememberedIHaveATestTomorrow* shaaatttt. Better study...haha..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Artruya said:


> The world needs more Okamis and more Bhutrflais, fooooor suree. I feel compelled to thank you two for being who you are.
> 
> (Oh, and... Hi Okami!  )


Hey! Sorry! Was on the phone with my sis! Thank you Artruyu! I have to agree!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I have a craving for a Terry's Chocolate Orange, and a steak...
> 
> Am I pregnant?


If you are pregnant, it would be....A MIRACLE! Or a curse!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you are pregnant, it would be....A MIRACLE! Or a curse!


Ahahahahaawwwooo "clears throat" sorry about that but lol "or a curse"


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you are pregnant, it would be....A MIRACLE! Or a curse!


XD I love kids. Although I'm not sure how I feel about them hitting me with a barbie..yes that happened before. *sneaks away with a kit* shhhh. Don't tell Ry yet. XD his response would probably be along the lines of "not right now, Serin." Or "you have baby fever." When he does find out....the plan is to run. Lol.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you are pregnant, it would be....A MIRACLE! Or a curse!


"My mom said to me one time: I hope you have children just like you.
It's basically a curse now... waiting to happen..."

That was from a stand-up comedy... can't remember which one...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD I love kids. Although I'm not sure how I feel about them hitting me with a barbie..yes that happened before. *sneaks away with a kit* shhhh. Don't tell Ry yet. XD his response would probably be along the lines of "not right now, Serin." Or "you have baby fever." When he does find out....the plan is to run. Lol.


Where is Ry tonight? He working?

I have the dreaded reply restrictions.


----------



## Serin (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is Ry tonight? He working?


School. He's in school until like 11:30-ish? P.M. His time. He's a night student. I tend to stay up for him. I'm planning on staying up every week day this week. Of course on Fridays he gets out early which is nice.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> the government


Unless, of course, you're in school on the other side of the state... I just realized that I might not have to serve until at least 2022 xD


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Mar 6, 2017)

I feel at a certain point they should lay off reply restrictions, or at least let the person who created the thread have some kind of control over them


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I feel at a certain point they should lay off reply restrictions, or at least let the person who created the thread have some kind of control over them


So true...


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't post much so it isn't really an issue to me, but for people who do like to talk a lot I feel it's unfair... Same goes for private messaging, there's some kind of limit you have to wait between which is kind of stupid


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I don't post much so it isn't really an issue to me, but for people who do like to talk a lot I feel it's unfair... Same goes for private messaging, there's some kind of limit you have to wait between which is kind of stupid


Actually, even then. I got muted yesterday for lurking for an extended period of time... that is, NOT posting for and being quiet for an excessive amount of time


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 6, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Actually, even then. I got muted yesterday for lurking for an extended period of time... that is, NOT posting for and being quiet for an excessive amount of time


Why does everyone but me keep getting dumb stuff happen to them on this forum?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Why does everyone but me keep getting dumb stuff happen to them on this forum?


Because you are a chosen one. Welcome to PNW High School logic- that is, if you are selected by the faculty, then they do everything in their power to propel you onward to success, and everyone else has EVERYTHING thrown at them to attempt to force a failure... Or was that only happening to me?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

*incoherent noises*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *incoherent noises*


*woofs and hugs* Hi Rystren


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *woofs and hugs* Hi Rystren


*hugs back* hello


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *hugs back* hello


How's your day been?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> How's your day been?


Decent enough. 
Yours?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Decent enough.
> Yours?


It's been okay. I went to Indoor Percussion rehearsal for the first time in a while today, and I have Golf at 8 am tomorrow


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It's been okay. I went to Indoor Percussion rehearsal for the first time in a while today, and I have Golf at 8 am tomorrow


Sounds fun


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Sounds fun


It is. You should try it some time- the sleep schedule is AMAZING :V


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

*woofs enthusiastically* Hi @Mabus !


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It is. You should try it some time- the sleep schedule is AMAZING :V


I'm already on an interesting schedule


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm already on an interesting schedule


I don't doubt it...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Good m.... Im back I guess. Pro tip dont tell your parents you are a furry they wont understand.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good m.... Im back I guess. Pro tip dont tell your parents you are a furry they wont understand.


True


Hello


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good m.... Im back I guess. Pro tip dont tell your parents you are a furry they wont understand.


Too late... I _made_ them understand.

Hi


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Too late... I _made_ them understand.
> 
> Hi


I think I'd have a better time with my brother


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Too late... I _made_ them understand.
> 
> Hi


Was it hard and awkward?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Anyone excited for Middle-earth™: Shadow of War™?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Anyone excited for Middle-earth™: Shadow of War™?


I've never heard of it 
Though I AM excited for Skyblivion! Anybody? No? Ok.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Very quiet tonight


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Very quiet tonight


Be quiet and listen to the crickets


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Anyone excited for Middle-earth™: Shadow of War™?


I AM! I AM!


Rystren said:


> Very quiet tonight


I know... I'm gonna get re-muted after this, but indeed.


Karatine said:


> Be quiet and listen to the crickets


*chirp chirp chirp* Oh, crap. I can't hold it in any longer! *woofs, then howls*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Anyone excited for Middle-earth™: Shadow of War™?


I know i sure as hell am


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Very quiet tonight


You clearly haven't heard me shouting my opinions across the forums like a raving drunk.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

I think in the end everyone will get muted and we will have nice silent day. This forum's algorith is rude and facked up!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you for teh follow and like (y)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Thank you for teh follow and like (y)


It's cool... thanks for not flipping too hard when I told you about my phone line folly


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I think in the end everyone will get mutated and we will have nice silent day. This forum is rude!


I don't want to be a mutant :<


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I think in the end everyone will get mutated and we will have nice silent day. This forum is rude!


I'm not there yet And you do not know the meaning of rude.  _But i can show you it if you ask nicely with a little tone of *i'm going to regret this*._


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *chirp chirp chirp* Oh, crap. I can't hold it in any longer! *woofs, then howls*


This why i'm not a furry yet


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> This why i'm not a furry yet


That was a joke... we all recognize that we're humans IRL, and that *woofing howling* thing is a running joke... kinda in-joky if you catch my drift. You aren't expected to know that


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> This why i'm not a furry yet


Meow do you mean? 
K, I'll leave now.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That was a joke... we all recognize that we're humans IRL, and that *woofing howling* thing is a running joke... kinda in-joky if you catch my drift. You aren't expected to know that


 I know that's the thing and i feel a sliver of me die inside each time i see it.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

That Sea Dragon though


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Muted not mutated god damn. I laughed hard. On the other hand I would like to become a mutant.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> This why i'm not a furry yet


Get out! I know what rude is, i was talking about algorithm of this forum being rude for this stuff


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

@Karatine Thank you for teh follow and like, sunshine. (Y)



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That was a joke... we all recognize that we're humans IRL, and that *woofing howling* thing is a running joke... kinda in-joky if you catch my drift. You aren't expected to know that


Im a sergal in real life deal with it.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Thank you for teh follow and like, sunshine. (Y)
> 
> 
> Im a sergal in real life deal with it.


Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng i want to say something but i probably shouldn't go there because i don't want the chance to offend anyone. But if you do want to know what it is i will say it in a pm if you really want to.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng i want to say something but i probably shouldn't go there because i don't want the chance to offend anyone. But if you do want to know what it is i will say it in a pm if you really want to.


Do it! Just do it. Let the roasting begin


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey guys! How are you today/tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Do it! Just do it. Let the roasting begin


 *Alrighty then!


Spoiler: You asked for it.



Your sergal looks like is having a seizure it can't properly function everything and it's looking at you trying to signal it needs help because it's fucking dying and it's really disturbing please make it stop it's bugging me beyond belief,


*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Thank you for teh follow and like, sunshine. (Y)


You're welcome *hug*
Imma pass out now. Gnight


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You're welcome *hug*
> Imma pass out now. Gnight


Goodnight :3!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

And i did it public because you were very enthusiastic about it just saying.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Alrighty then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello darkness my old friend. Actually it isnt seizure he wants to eat you, thats it nothing more. And you dont want to see my real sergal he will rek you and toss around room like a toy.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


Hi Yoshi xD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello darkness my old friend. Actually it isnt seizure he wants to eat you, thats it nothing more. And you dont want to see my real sergal he will rek you and toss around room like a toy.


Do you have anything else you can use *please.*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Do you have anything else you can use *please.*


Smth like this?





Answer is no


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Smth like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No if you are trying to get a fursuit of it i'm pretty sure you have something else *ANYTHING?*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> No if you are trying to get a fursuit of it i'm pretty sure you have something else *ANYTHING?*


Yes I have prototype designs. God damn its early stage of tombstone. Leave him alone you monster. Tombstone is expected to be fully designed by 2020 have some patience. I will make some designs on paper during this summer but still do not expect it look good since my drawing skills are mediocre. Actually Im working with artist/fursuit maker and when time comes we will be making final design out my/her ideas this is when shit gets real.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I would like to become a mutant.


You already are one.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Btw name can change other variants include skyline, kage, skylight, zerox, dexthrone


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2017)

Go to bed, you brats, staying up all night is not good for you. Don't make me use my batarang!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Go to bed, you brats, staying up all night is not good for you. Don't make me use my batarang!


Woow Lol mr batman its midday here.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Go to bed, you brats, staying up all night is not good for you. Don't make me use my batarang!


Probably my only reply before I'm muted again... Not till I've got a highlight reel for YouTube... I've only got another 5 hours of footage to comb through!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Woow Lol mr batman its midday here.


You darn foreigners, stop defying timezones. Every knows nothing exists outside of Amerika. :v


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Probably my only reply before I'm muted again... Not till I've got a highlight reel for YouTube... I've only got another 5 hours of footage to comb through!


I hear burds a-chirpin.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

What is amerika mr batman never heard this food. And to be clear Time zones do not exist.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello everyone!



Martin2W said:


> What is amerika mr batman never heard this food. And to be clear Time zones do not exist.



Computer? What is "amerika"?

Define : "amerika" -> short for the *United States of amerika,* see also : the amerikan kontinent, inkluding North, South, and Kentral amerika.

I'm really glad I installed this thing... Thanks computer!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Exporting now... I cheated and skipped a couple hours at time to get through faster.


Reti said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, and that's funny. I appreciate the extra k's to make fun of his typo xP


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi, and that's funny. I appreciate the extra k's to make fun of his typo xP



I'm not the one who should make fun of typos... But I think this one was volontary so that's okay I guess. ^^p

Oh! guys! Look!
Anthro animals!... And violence!... Oh... and cool music too.





(Everyone does know about this right?... I'm the last one to find it right?...)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Uploaded! I'm gonna catch a couple hours before Golf. 'Night!


Reti said:


> I'm not the one who should make fun of typos... But I think this one was volontary so that's okay I guess. ^^p
> 
> Oh! guys! Look!
> Anthro animals!... And violence!... Oh... and cool music too.
> ...


Nope, I think _I_ was the last xP


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

@Reti can you ask computer what is yiff?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Reti can you ask computer what is yiff?


I dont really think thats a good idea. *Curls up and hides behind ears*


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Reti can you ask computer what is yiff?


Uuuh... Computer?...

Define : "yiff" -> The sound a fox make while mating. See also : furry porn-> porn starring anthro animals. Sub-types : (too many sub-types, can not be displayed.). Trivia -> the "yiff" word was initially used as an enthusiastic "yes!" in the furry fandom and had no sexual interpretation.



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> 'Night!


Nightnight!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello all! Good morning! *Hugs everyone*


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hello all! Good morning! *Hugs everyone*


Oh, I didn't see you behind your ears.

Hi!
*hug*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oh, I didn't see you behind your ears.
> 
> Hi!
> *hug*


I couldn't really see you behind my ears either. Lol
*Returns hug and pets @Reti*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I couldn't really see you behind my ears either. Lol
> *Returns hug and pets @Reti*








 5 more minuets


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey @light tear drop! How are you doing buddy?


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I couldn't really see you behind my ears either. Lol
> *Returns hug and pets @Reti*



*purrRrr*
*try to look at light while being petted*
Oh, hi new face!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hey @light tear drop! How are you doing buddy?


Im good just really cold here in evergreen right now


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

@light tear drop Yeah, so far away from me. Ill bet its cold. Lol


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @light tear drop Yeah, so far away from me. Ill bet its cold. Lol


lol hows your morning?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

My mornings been good. Not really though. Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2017)

Something I hate is waking up. What I hate the absolute most is waking up early.

And now I have to wake up at 6.30 because of some mandatory course bullshit. Please fucking kill me now.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> My mornings been good. Not really though. Lol


well if ttoday is a bad day than you can only go up from there


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Uuuh... Computer?...
> 
> Define : "yiff" -> The sound a fox make while mating. See also : furry porn-> porn starring anthro animals. Sub-types : (too many sub-types, can not be displayed.). Trivia -> the "yiff" word was initially used as an enthusiastic "yes!" in the furry fandom and had no sexual interpretation.


Holy crap i didnt know this. Thanks. Nice sound foxes make. Other dark stuff not gonna tauch it.


Zaddict16 said:


> I dont really think thats a good idea. *Curls up and hides behind ears*


No need to hide. Its ok it sjust a word.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Holy crap i didnt know this. Thanks.


Yes, the original definition of this was clean. But of course, people had to mess it up.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Holy crap i didnt know this. Thanks.


[insert "the more you know" meme here.]



Zaddict16 said:


> Yes, the original definition of this was clean. But of course, people had to mess it up.


It sounds like a very cute word when you dont know what it means nowadays... That's sad we can't use it anymore.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> [insert "the more you know" meme here.]
> 
> 
> It sounds like a very cute word when you dont know what it means nowadays... That's sad we can't use it anymore.


Very dark stuff. Bloody hell and that thing is popular. And indeed cute word
@Zaddict16  how are you mate?


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Very dark stuff. Bloody hell and that thing is popular. And indeed cute word


Yeah, dark stuff... And sometimes really weird.



Spoiler: Hum...



I may kinda like it...

Some sub-fetishes are... way too weird for me. But while it's cute and cuddly I can like it.



But, this word should have been kept as a happy, friendly, dynamic "yes".
The pr0n should just be called... well... why not "porn"?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

@Reti I agree with you.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

First time I saw it was so cringy that I was laughing at it. Lol that is my reaction to yiff


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> First time I saw it was so cringy that I was laughing at it. Lol that is my reaction to yiff


XD
Yeah, I can understand...

Oh... god wait... you're talking about the "live-action" thing aren't you?
Because I totally forgot about it sorry, I was talking about the "art" part.
The "live-action" is a bit ...


Martin2W said:


> cringy


Yeah... But if people like it then it's their right.

That's not for me though. ^^'


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> XD
> Yeah, I can understand...
> 
> Oh... god wait... you're talking about the "live-action" thing aren't you?
> ...


Same, I'm not really into that kinda furry stuff.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Same, I'm not really into that kinda furry stuff.


I never met anyone in the fandom who like this. (there must be someone since this kind of videos exists.)
And yet, that's the only part the media show... *sigh*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

@Reti I really hate how people twisted a fun to use word into a piece of garbage. It's so stupid because now I cant use it.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello darkness my old friend. Actually it isnt seizure he wants to eat you, thats it nothing more. And you dont want to see my real sergal he will rek you and toss around room like a toy.


I can vouch for this.
I was launched across the room in a mere pillowfight.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

So how is everyone this morning? *Hugs*


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @Reti I really hate how people twisted a fun to use word into a piece of garbage. It's so stupid because now I cant use it.


X')
Well... You can still try but everyone will sue you for sexual harassment.

I don't feel concerned though since it's not a sound we can produce. =3

But we felines must find a replacement for our fellow canines... Let me think about it...

*walk in circles*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

@Reti 
*Cue Jepordy music*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> So how is everyone this morning? *Hugs*


*hugs wolf* Pretty good. Nothing bad nothing good.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @Reti
> *Cue Jepordy music*


*grab his own ears and pull them down*
Ghaaaa!!! Let me think damnit!!!

...

I haven't found anything... still trying... ;_;


----------



## Artruya (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> So how is everyone this morning? *Hugs*


*hugs you back* I'm pretty good. Just leaving for work 
How are you doing Zaddict?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> *grab his own ears and pull them down*
> Ghaaaa!!! Let me think damnit!!!
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>



Ghaaaaa!!! Stop this madness! Here!

*stop walking in circles*
So... for the cute noises we have :

*read these next lines with a feline accent*
yip!, ruff!, raf!, wa!, waf!, yap!, rwa!

My favorites are yip, ruff and rwa for the replacement... But yeah, haven't found one as cute as... the one we want to replace.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

I can hardly keep myself awake this morning -_-

But heyyy it's the 500th open chat page!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Boo!


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I can hardly keep myself awake this morning -_-
> 
> But heyyy it's the 500th open chat page!


*use a confetti launcher*
HAPPY BIRTHD-... HAPPY 500th PAGE!



WolfyJake said:


> Boo!


 
Hi! =3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a headache!


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

*lower his ears while putting down his foghorn*

okay, no more screaming, sorry.

you still have your headache? .-.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

How is everyone today?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have a headache!



I had a headache all day yesterday... could have been lack of caffeine, lack of sleep, allergies... I 'unno. It's gone today (thank goodness)! I hope yours goes away soon!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I had a headache all day yesterday... could have been lack of caffeine, lack of sleep, allergies... I 'unno. It's gone today (thank goodness)! I hope yours goes away soon!


Mine is definitely a lack of sleep. I took a sick day today. It'll be gone tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> How is everyone today?



Well... I'm fine. I shouldn't ask since it may not be the best day of your life with your headache... But otherwise, how are you?



aloveablebunny said:


> I had a headache all day yesterday... could have been lack of caffeine, lack of sleep, allergies... I 'unno. It's gone today (thank goodness)! I hope yours goes away soon!


Oh, and hi you... I don't think I ever saw you here. =3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I had a headache all day yesterday... could have been lack of caffeine, lack of sleep, allergies... I 'unno. It's gone today (thank goodness)! I hope yours goes away soon!


Hey hi *hugs*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> How is everyone today?


I'm very tired. Pretty much just slept through my first class. I'm a little more awake now.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

That give more minutes is a dangerous weapon. If a never hear it


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Morning all *hugs*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... I'm fine. I shouldn't ask since it may not be the best day of your life with your headache... But otherwise, how are you?
> 
> 
> Oh, and hi you... I don't think I ever saw you here. =3


I am doing alright. My cat is staring at me.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That give more minutes is a dangerous weapon. If a never hear it


I have no idea what that means 


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Morning all *hugs*


Good morning ^.^
*Hugs*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

10,000!

Too bad it's not Disneyland... *collapses*

...

*Struggles to look up, and raises one finger* Hey, at least I can- *faceplants, only semi-concious, on the floor*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I have no idea what that means
> 
> Good morning ^.^
> *Hugs*


I'm sleeping my mornings away


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2017)

Happy 10,001 posts, Open Chat.

You're worth it! <3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm sleeping my mornings away


*looks up* I'm editing my nights away... I think we're losing whole days together...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *looks up* I'm editing my nights away... I think we're losing whole days together...


Something like that. 
I should start sleeping earlier


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> 10,000!
> 
> Too bad it's not Disneyland... *collapses*


Either no one is making sense today or my brain can't comprehend words today


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh I get it. 10000 posts


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh I get it. 10000 posts


There you go! ^^ lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> There you go! ^^ lol


Yay! Ten minutes to figure that out. Lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am doing alright. My cat is staring at me.


That's what we do the best.



Karatine said:


> Oh I get it. 10000 posts


We've tried so hard! And got sooo far! =O

(Okay, we didn't even try and got this far anyway.)

*take his foghorn and the confetti launcher*

500 pages and 10000 posts! Yahou!

*party*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

getting discord


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yay! Ten minutes to figure that out. Lol


Better than never lol


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

So how has everyones day been going so far?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> So how has everyones day been going so far?


Decent. If you don't include the sleep


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

JOKE TIME IF YOU WANT IT OR NOT
Q: How many programmers does it take to change a light bulb?


Spoiler



A: None. It's a hardware problem.



JOKE 2: Windows Vista supports real multitasking - it can boot and crash simultaneously.
Joke 3: *.* What do you call 8 hobbits? 


Spoiler



A hobbyte


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> JOKE TIME IF YOU WANT IT OR NOT
> Q: How many programmers does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> 
> ...



That's n-... meh... mehehehehehehe....

I must admit : 1 & 3 got me...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

pff. I wish I was good at telling jokes


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

A guy walks into a bar and say "Hey guys! It's me!".
So everyone look at him and could see that...


Spoiler: plot twist :



it's wasn't him.



...



WolfyJake said:


> pff. I wish I was good at telling jokes


Me too...
*hide in a corner*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> A guy walks into a bar and say "Hey guys! It's me!".
> So everyone look at him and could see that...
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty good


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> That's actually pretty good


No it wasnt. What do you think about mine?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No it wasnt. What do you think about mine?


Meh...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Meh...





Spoiler


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


>


Right, That took an age to load  could you maybe spoiler it?


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No it wasnt. What do you think about mine?


*let himself fall into the darkness*



WolfyJake said:


> That's actually pretty good


*switch on the lightbulb*
Thanks! =D


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Spoiler


Thank you


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

I have one thing in my mind right now, minigun. I like miniguns.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I have one thing in my mind right now, minigun. I like miniguns.


I prefer assault rifles.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I prefer assault rifles.


I like apache helicopters...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> I like apache helicopters...


I like the F-14 Tomcat


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

I bet you can just _imagine _what's on my mind rn...
It's Breath of the Wild, Duh...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

I like pizza and kebabs.


Leoni Zheitk said:


> I bet you can just _imagine _what's on my mind rn...
> It's Breath of the Wild, Duh...


K k k k stop


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> I bet you can just _imagine _what's on my mind rn...
> It's Breath of the Wild, Duh...





Original meme


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

And what if I told you that's not gonna stop me from me being hella excited to play it?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> And what if I told you that's not gonna stop me from me being hella excited to play it?


Then play it! Please stop hyping, nobody cares


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> I bet you can just _imagine _what's on my mind rn...


Your hair?

...
I need to stop.

Aaand since I will never play breath of the wild (we need money for that) I'll just watch some  let's play...
So yeah, the hype meter is pretty low for me. ^^'


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

But i gootta do ma work that's at home before i caaaan....
Would play it if I could, but I will shut up about it
But you better not say nobody cares about BotW... Because they do...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Your hair?
> 
> ...
> I need to stop.
> ...


I don't care much for the legend of zelda either way.


Leoni Zheitk said:


> But i gootta do ma work that's at home before i caaaan....
> Would play it if I could, but I will shut up about it
> But you better not say nobody cares about BotW... Because they do...


Right, I'm sure its a good game, and people love it, but you spouting hype is getting annoying to be honest. The game has been out for almost a week now, stop the unnecessary hype and excitement please.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I prefer assault rifles.


Seems nobody cares about shotguns these days :L


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Seems nobody cares about shotguns these days :L


Friggin Brecci


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I don't care much for the legend of zelda either way.


Aw... But these are good games! ;_;
Even though I don't really know since I  only played two...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Friggin Brecci


Pancor jackhammer :>


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Aw... But these are good games! ;_;
> Even though I don't really know since I  only played two...


Maybe, I never played them, they never looked appealing to me. Link always looked tiny and odd.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Maybe, I never played them, they never looked appealing to me. Link always looked tiny and odd.


Tiny and odd?... Even with twilight princess? =O

(okay, I admit, I only played the ones where he is cartoony, childish, tiny and odd... ;_; )


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Tiny and odd?... Even with twilight princess? =O
> 
> (okay, I admit, I only played the ones where he is cartoony, childish, tiny and odd... ;_; )


Man, Ive been wanting to play wind waker. I used to watch my older brothers play it when it came out.

Yes, I was that kind of little sibling.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Tiny and odd?... Even with twilight princess? =O
> 
> (okay, I admit, I only played the ones where he is cartoony, childish, tiny and odd... ;_; )


I'll admit that he looks alright in breath of the wild. I'm not sure about the artstyle yet though. Regardless, I do not really like the Nintendo consoles, except for the 3DS. So I won't be getting it anyway.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Man, Ive been wanting to play wind waker. I used to watch my older brothers play it when it came out.
> 
> Yes, I was that kind of little sibling.


YAAAY! Wind waker!!! I never finished it, he is waiting for me since ~ 4 years now.
Aaaand I used to watch my dad play tomb rider... sooo I'm almost in the same case.



WolfyJake said:


> I'll admit that he looks alright in breath of the wild. I'm not sure about the artstyle yet though. Regardless, I do not really like the Nintendo consoles, except for the 3DS. So I won't be getting it anyway.


Aaand you're pretty right... I mean, breath of the wild is the only/main reason to buy it day one.
Let's hope for the switch users that they will have other interesting games to play. ^^'


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> YAAAY! Wind waker!!! I never finished it, he is waiting for me since ~ 4 years now.
> Aaaand I used to watch my dad play tomb rider... sooo I'm almost in the same case.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather wait a few years before deciding if I want to buy it or not. The game lineup for the Wii/Wii U was pretty darn poor.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'd rather wait a few years before deciding. The game lineup for the Wii/Wii U was pretty darn poor.


Haha! Yeah! They got sooo fucked! Almost no good games and they can't even play their old gamecube games on it! Poor guys...
Who is dumb enought to sell his gamecube to buy this shit? Haha!
*push his wii U under his bed with his feets*

Hahaha! *sob* Hahaha!...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Haha! Yeah! They got sooo fucked! Almost no good games and they can't even play their old gamecube games on it! Poor guys...
> Who is dumb enought to sell his gamecube to buy this shit? Haha!
> *push his wii U under his bed with his feets*
> 
> Hahaha! *sob* Hahaha!...


I have never sold my old consoles. I still have my PS1. I like to play the games on the console they were made for.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Haa I still have a GameCube! I have no working controllers for it tho ;-;


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Haa I still have a GameCube! I have no working controllers for it tho ;-;


I want to get one. Lol. I just need something to run it on


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*Falls on you*


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have never sold my old consoles. I still have my PS1. I like to play the games on the console they were made for.


Can't afford to do that! \o/



Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*look at the floor*
You will end up breaking the floor... And your nose.
Want a helmet?



Karatine said:


> Haa I still have a GameCube! I have no working controllers for it tho ;-;


I don't either... I have nothing left but my old gamecube games that I though my wiiU could read...
Life is sad.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *Falls on you*


*Does cannonball onto both of you* Lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*





Karatine said:


> *Falls on you*





Zaddict16 said:


> *Does cannonball onto both of you* Lol


*look at the big pile of fur*
*climb on the top of the pile*
Looks like the best place to take a nap!
*proceeds to lie down on the pile*
Purfect.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> *look at the big pile of fur*
> *climb on the top of the pile*
> Looks like the best place to take a nap!
> *proceeds to lie down on the pile*
> Purfect.


*Proceeds to grab Reti and drag him into the furry abyss* Furfection!


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> *Proceeds to grab Reti and drag him into the furry abyss* Furfection!



MEOW!!!
NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuu..................
*disapear into the abyss*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> MEOW!!!
> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuu..................
> *disapear into the abyss*


Dear god, what have we created!?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Dear god, what have we created!?


Quick, I can speak!

You created a gigantic, living furball. Can I get in? *howls while jumping in*

See what happens when I'm on mute? All the good stuff. Please help me- I want to be a part of the fandom!!!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2017)

What did I just start? Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Furfection. Nice furpile. *sergal tauches this messy fur mess*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

At least it's warm in the furpile, lol. Purfect place to have a nap


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Quick, I can speak!
> 
> You created a gigantic, living furball. Can I get in? *howls while jumping in*
> 
> See what happens when I'm on mute? All the good stuff. Please help me- I want to be a part of the fandom!!!



*successfully put his head out of the fluff pile*
Oh, yeah, I saw your post!
That's pretty crazy... But I remember when we had soo much bots in there. I'm glad this system is here.
But yeah, we need it to be changed : capchat for those concerned, warnings, maybe a verification by a human being?
*fall back into the fluffy madness*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 7, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Furfection. Nice furpile. *sergal tauches this messy fur mess*


*Put his head out*
Thanks!... It's hard to breathe in there but it's quite comfy!
Wanna join?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> *Put his head out*
> Thanks!... It's hard to breathe in there but it's quite comfy!
> Wanna join?


Yes


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes


*Grab the sergal and pull him in*
With all our fluffiness combined we will fluff the world!
Or take a nap...
...
Nap first.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 7, 2017)

Welp, I have to sleep. Good night.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Welp, I have to sleep. Good night.


Nightnight!
I think I'll do the same soon...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

\ò3ó/ 
Sleep is for the weak!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> \ò3ó/
> Sleep is for the weak!!!


And it's overrated !!!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

:U


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Nightnight!
> I think I'll do the same soon...


Timezones... :<

Good night, Reti!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

It's 11 pm here, won't go to sleep for a while though.


----------



## Reti (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> \ò3ó/
> Sleep is for the weak!!!


I think I'm reaaally weak right now...
'Nightnight sadistic fluffy ball!
*hugs Mabus*



Karatine said:


> Timezones... :<
> 
> Good night, Reti!


Yeah, our nemesis.
'Nightnight fellow feline!
*hugs Karatine*



WolfyJake said:


> It's 11 pm here, won't go to sleep for a while though.



Here too... You're brave... But I'm weak.
'Nightnight Nintendo hater! =p
Nah, I'm joking, sorry... good luck with your headache.
*hugs WolfyJake*

Bye!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> I think I'm reaaally weak right now...
> 'Nightnight sadistic fluffy ball!
> *hugs Mabus*
> 
> ...


Night. And I don't hate nintendo  I like pokémon and the Nintendo DS. Just don't like the Wii / Wii U


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> I think I'm reaaally weak right now...
> 'Nightnight sadistic fluffy ball!
> *hugs Mabus*
> 
> ...



Im not sadistic ;w;

Just adorably apocalyptic


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Reti said:


> Yeah, our nemesis.
> 'Nightnight fellow feline!
> *hugs Karatine*


*prrr* TwT


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Wazzup? How's everyone- anyone else need a hug?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wazzup? How's everyone- anyone else need a hug?


you can hug me :3
You know what?
*tackle hug!*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> you can hug me :3
> You know what?
> *tackle hug!*


Gah! *Accepts with open arms*
Thank you!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Gah! *Accepts with open arms*
> Thank you!


There you go, before you're muted again xD
Reminds me of that scene in the Matrix.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> There you go, before you're muted again xD
> Reminds me of that scene in the Matrix.


_PURFECT!_ Actually, that's about what it's like when the good stuff comes up while muted... Thanks for the hug *hugs back*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

*hugs everyone then rolls around*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

I am so F***ing bored 

Mayday mayday firefighter down!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm going to bed now. My internet connection is being an asshole.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am so F***ing bored
> 
> Mayday mayday firefighter down!


Bored, aren't we all?



WolfyJake said:


> I'm going to bed now. My internet connection is being an asshole.


Goodnight Wolfy! And sorry for lame internet!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm going to bed now. My internet connection is being an asshole.


Night, Jake 


Mabus said:


> I am so F***ing bored
> 
> Mayday mayday firefighter down!


*ambulance rushes in*
We need chocolate!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello darkness my old friend. Actually it isnt seizure he wants to eat you, thats it nothing more. And you dont want to see my real sergal he will rek you and toss around room like a toy.


His sergal is cute. Stop.


----------



## Royn (Mar 7, 2017)

a true Human Being looks at a persons person.   One must first have faith and respect for ones self to have faith and respect at all.  Anything else is just fooling oneself, which is just living a sad, sad lie.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Night, Jake
> 
> *ambulance rushes in*
> We need chocolate!


 
YES PLEASE <3


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> YES PLEASE <3


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> YES PLEASE <3








hot chocolate!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

Duplicate, whooofs! (I know, lame joke)


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Duplicate, whooofs! (I know, lame joke)


still funny though lol


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> still funny though lol



True, I guess


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

sooooo whats up everyone?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> sooooo whats up everyone?


Witcher 3.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Witcher 3.


Bioshock 2


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Fallout 4


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning everyone!! *sergal noises* How are you guys?



What sort of noise does a sergal make anyway? ;3


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

WHAAAAAT????
I really need to study, but instead I'm going to be trying to figure out what in the world those things mean


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> WHAAAAAT????
> I really need to study, but instead I'm going to be trying to figure out what in the world those things mean








??????


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Cookies.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> ??????



Lol, my face for the rest of the day


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

"Brain is _not _available. Please leave a message after the woof... WOOF!"

I wonder who will be able to recognize that...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hot chocolate!



I just realized something that defies the universe itself here 

That table levitates!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> Cookies.


yes please lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> "Brain is _not _available. Please leave a message after the woof... WOOF!"
> 
> I wonder who will be able to recognize that...


Please hang up and try again!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> yes please lol


*hands lots and lots of cookies* ugh. They taste so good. It's terrible. Lol.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I just realized something that defies the universe itself here
> 
> That table levitates!


Wait, that's not a table, that's a serving tray!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I just realized something that defies the universe itself here
> 
> That table levitates!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> *hands lots and lots of cookies* ugh. They taste so good. It's terrible. Lol.








OOOOHHHH thank you


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> OOOOHHHH thank you


Awwweee. CX you're welcome! *pats belleh* I need to lay off the cookies..XD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> Awwweee. CX you're welcome! *pats belleh* I need to lay off the cookies..XD


*sigh* so do I


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> *sigh* so do I


Let's join the "I need to lay off cookies" club.

*casually thinks about all the good stuff that's bad for you*


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> OOOOHHHH thank you


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


>


Hahahahaha. That's great. XD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


>


Mmm, yummy :v


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hahahahaha. That's great. XD



Not if you wanted real cookies, sadly


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


>


SO...Many...COOKIES..must control myself


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Not if you wanted real cookies, sadly


Awwwee. Es okay. *gives you my cookie jar* shhhhh..


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> "Brain is _not _available. Please leave a message after the woof... WOOF!"
> 
> I wonder who will be able to recognize that...


Oh no I've seen that movie.


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> SO...Many...COOKIES..must control myself


Sí señor Light. Sí. *mails cookies to everyone*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> Sí señor Light. Sí. *mails cookies to everyone*


YAAAAAA COOOKIES!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Hmmmm cookies and stand in a burning building for a few minutes, or no cookies and do the same thing?...

 :v

Gimme those cookies!!! >8O


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> YAAAAAA COOOKIES!


Cookies for everyone. Yap.


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hmmmm cookies and stand in a burning building for a few minutes, or no cookies and do the same thing?...
> 
> :v
> 
> Gimme those cookies!!! >8O


*gives cookies* xD I must go feed the doggo now. He's having a cow...he's a cute German but I swear...he can be a pain. XD


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok, I reaaaaly need to study now. See ya'll later!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Chocaltae


Ravofox said:


> Ok, I reaaaaly need to study now. See ya'll later!


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> Sí señor Light. Sí. *mails cookies to everyone*


Crap where did all these dang cookies come from?


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Chocaltae



I can't believe I tricked myself into wasting even more time on that
I'm gonna have a cry now...


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Crap where did all these dang cookies come from?


The Cookie Company! Owned by a very generous furry, named Serin XD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I can't believe I tricked myself into wasting even more time on that
> I'm gonna have a cry now...


ok ok ok im done you can go study


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> *gives cookies* xD I must go feed the doggo now. He's having a cow...he's a cute German but I swear...he can be a pain. XD


Do you have a German Shepard?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Do you have German shepards?


Ive got a Yorkie shorkie and a shitzu


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> The Cookie Company! Owned by a very generous furry, named Serin XD


OOOHHHHHHH NNNOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Ive got a Yorkie shorkie and a shitzu


I have two German Shepards. And two before them, so I was just wondering.


Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> OOOHHHHHHH NNNOOOOOOOOO


I'm not ashamed to admit I have that game open in another tab, lol


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

**//COOKIE INTENSIFIES//**


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Do you have a German Shepard?


Yes. XD he's difficult to deal with though. Cx but I still love him


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> OOOHHHHHHH NNNOOOOOOOOO


*gAsPs* I LOVE THAT GAME


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> **//COOKIE INTENSIFIES//**


*drooling just slightly*
*drooling begins to intensify*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Well everyone... It seems the temptation was too much.

I went and bought some cookies!!! >8D


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> *gAsPs* I LOVE THAT GAME


One of my favourite webcomics has made more than a couple jokes (www.thegamercat.com: Automatic Gamer) about Cookie Clicker too  
How do I change what the blue text says but still link to the write place?


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> ok ok ok im done you can go study



Haha, it's ok. I'm the one who can't control myself anyways!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Well everyone... It seems the temptation was too much.
> 
> I went and bought some cookies!!! >8D


XD devour those cookies like they're going out of style!!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> One of my favourite webcomics has made more than a couple jokes (www.thegamercat.com: Automatic Gamer) about Cookie Clicker too
> How do I change what the blue text says but still link to the write place?


I dunno. Lol. And it's so much fun. I click aggressively though....I've gotten like 7,000,000 cookies before? I think. XD it sucks though because after a little while your fingers start to hurt.

Imagine if someone supplied you with 7 million cookies.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Haha, it's ok. I'm the one who can't control myself anyways!


Go study! >:L
Know it backwards and forwards!
I sound like my dad!


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't remember how many cookies I got up to... ;-;


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Go study! >:L
> Know it backwards and forwards!
> I sound like my dad!


Me. *writes the information I need to know at least 5 times*


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> I don't remember how many cookies I got up to... ;-;


It's okay. I barely know myself.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> I don't remember how many cookies I got up to... ;-;


1,700,000,000 Cookies per second so far.
Though I've pretty much completed it once before.


Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> One of my favourite webcomics has made more than a couple jokes (www.thegamercat.com: Automatic Gamer) about Cookie Clicker too
> How do I change what the blue text says but still link to the write place?


I also saw that comic but I didn't know what strip it was ;-;


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

I think I'd accidentally break my phone with Cookie Clicker. Which is why it's not on my phone. Lol.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Go study! >:L
> Know it backwards and forwards!
> I sound like my dad!



Must...resist...Internet


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Resist the Internet Lord's temptations!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Resist the Internet Lord's temptations!



No! I don't want to experiance the real world and its natural beauty!!!
Wait...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> No! I don't want to experiance the real world and its natural beauty!!!
> Wait...


Yeah, who wouldn't want to go walking around in this?


Spoiler: Beautiful










Smell that air!

It makes my lungs burn just looking at it.


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yeah, who wouldn't want to go walking around in this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beautiful
> ...


Too bad he has homework so he couldn't smell that air even if he wanted too.


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yeah, who wouldn't want to go walking around in this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beautiful
> ...


Let's do et!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Too bad he has homework so he couldn't smell that air even if he wanted too.


Shhhhhhhh...join uuuuussss.....


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> Let's do et!


Don't forget your gas mask


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow, from cookies to smoggy air. This chat goes places.


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Don't forget your gas mask


XD good on my end. You?


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Wow, from cookies to smoggy air. This chat goes places.


Yap. It travels the world.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD good on my end. You?


I'm good! Let's go exploring for some mutated creatures in the sewers.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello guys! n.n


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Hello guys! n.n


Hey, Yvvki!
I'm not sure how to pronounce that .-.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Hello guys! n.n


Hello!  
*hits you with pillow*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Hello guys! n.n


Hey *nom nom nom* want a cookie?


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey, Yvvki!
> I'm not sure how to pronounce that .-.


it's just You-key xDD

The v's are meant to look like u's X3


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Hello!
> *hits you with pillow*


Ahhh! Ok you asked for it! -whips out her own pillows and tosses them at him-


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hey *nom nom nom* want a cookie?


I got some chili here. Not the spicy kind but cookies are always great. n.n ! oh... except oatmeal and raisin... ;v;


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I got some chili here. Not the spicy kind but cookies are always great. n.n !


*gives box of cookies* sooo hows your day?


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> *gives box of cookies* sooo hows your day?


Oh woah! An entire box? XD

And my days been kinda bla, still recovering from this cold that just wants to stay. xD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> it's just You-key xDD
> 
> The v's are meant to look like u's X3



Ohh, I thought that might be the case xP


Yvvki said:


> Oh woah! An entire box? XD
> 
> And my days been kinda bla, still recovering from this cold that just wants to stay. xD


There was a cookie overload not too long ago


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'm good! Let's go exploring for some mutated creatures in the sewers.


I wonder what we'll find other than that. Lol.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Oh woah! An entire box? XD
> 
> And my days been kinda bla, still recovering from this cold that just wants to stay. xD








 <---- life


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Oh woah! An entire box? XD
> 
> And my days been kinda bla, still recovering from this cold that just wants to stay. xD


Oops. You see, I'm now an owner of a cookie company XD so I mailed a bunch of cookies to everyone. And hai


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> <---- life


Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> I wonder what we'll find other than that. Lol.


Maybe we'll find Rystren down there :J


----------



## Artruya (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Ahhh! Ok you asked for it! -whips out her own pillows and tosses them at him-


*dodges one and "blocks" the other... with my face*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> <---- life


Replace "Beginning of Fall" with entire year, and you get Freshman year of college.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ohh, I thought that might be the case xP
> 
> There was a cookie overload not too long ago


XD Ah ok! And yea, I have had a few people get confused about my name as well, so no worries. xD


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Maybe we'll find Rystren down there :J


What would his reason to be down there? Looking for mutated creatures too? XD *whispers* or maybe he'd be looking for a way to get to my company full of cookies....


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> What would his reason to be down there? Looking for mutated creatures too? XD *whispers* or maybe he'd be looking for a way to get to my company full of cookies....


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

XD That's the truth. It's always around march and then around november, for over here. xDDD And where I live is super dry so it get's very hard to breath. ;v;


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *dodges one and "blocks" the other... with my face*


XD nice blocking skills 10/10


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oops. You see, I'm now an owner of a cookie company XD so I mailed a bunch of cookies to everyone. And hai


omg... can you mail some to canada? XDDD *-want-*
Oh! and Hi!


----------



## Artruya (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> cookies are always great. n.n ! oh... except oatmeal and raisin... ;v;


What?!? Those are the best kind!


Karatine said:


> Maybe we'll find Rystren down there :J


I'm getting strange images of Rystren floating around on the ceiling of the sewer xD
Maybe some sewer face-plants too 


Yvvki said:


> XD nice blocking skills 10/10


Thanks xD I've been working on it


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


YAAAASSSS I love this picture.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> What would his reason to be down there? Looking for mutated creatures too? XD *whispers* or maybe he'd be looking for a way to get to my company full of cookies....





Artruya said:


> I'm getting strange images of Rystren floating around on the ceiling of the sewer xD
> Maybe some sewer face-plants too


That's right! We can't let him float up through the sewers!

This is starting to sound like Metro 2033 almost xD


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> omg... can you mail some to canada? XDDD *-want-*
> Oh! and Hi!


XD of course! I plan on going worldwide but right now its Canada and America c:

How are you? Cx


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

boredom=


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Thanks xD I've been working on it


XD !! Np lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow! Yall have been having way too much fun!


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD of course! I plan on going worldwide but right now its Canada and America c:
> 
> How are you? Cx



That would be amazing! Canada has less variety of cookies then other places. ;v;

And i'm alright, just hanging out. n.n


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's right! We can't let him float up through the sewers!
> 
> This is starting to sound like Metro almost xD


Look what Ry did. XD I don't know what started the faceplants. I think I started the faceplants. But either way when one thing is done so many times it just rubs off. XD let's just make him a kitsune burrito with a blanket and take him on our adventure


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! Yall have been having way too much fun!


There is no such thing as too much fun!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> That would be amazing! Canada has less variety of cookies then other places. ;v;
> 
> And i'm alright, just hanging out. n.n


But we do have a good variety of candies!
Maynards FTW!!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! Yall have been having way too much fun!


Yap! How are you? 
XD we had a cookie explosion. It rained cookies.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> That would be amazing! Canada has less variety of cookies then other places. ;v;
> 
> And i'm alright, just hanging out. n.n


Is it true that if anyone tries to take Canadian Maple Syrup across the border, then they are arrested and tried as smugglers?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> There is no such thing as too much fun!


lol So true!!!Especially if you're a Furry!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> That would be amazing! Canada has less variety of cookies then other places. ;v;
> 
> And i'm alright, just hanging out. n.n


It's okay. We have every cookie you could possibly think of. ^^

That's good. XP


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> lol So true!!!Especially if you're a Furry!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


I'll give.
AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yap! How are you?
> XD we had a cookie explosion. It rained cookies.


I'm ok. Not feeling so hot though. And cookie rain sounds PAWSOME!!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> lol So true!!!Especially if you're a Furry!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


*le fox noises*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh boy what a _fantastic _day I've had today. While in the process of fixing my sister's car I managed to put a drill bit through my thumb......yeah.

Remember kids, don't use cheap drill bits and always practice safety first...


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> But we do have a good variety of candies!
> Maynards FTW!!


I'm not a huge fan, lol. I like the creamy chocolate stuff but yaya for smarties.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'll give.
> AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


awwwwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo damn now we have started a small howl


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm ok. Not feeling so hot though. And cookie rain sounds PAWSOME!!


Awwwee. What's up? 
Yassss. The Cookie Company delivers at your doorstep. XD cookies?


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh boy what a _fantastic _day I've had today. While in the process of fixing my sister's car I managed to put a drill bit through my thumb......yeah.
> 
> Remember kids, don't use cheap drill bits and always practice safety first...


Ouch! :C


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> Look what Ry did. XD I don't know what started the faceplants. I think I started the faceplants. But either way when one thing is done so many times it just rubs off. XD let's just make him a kitsune burrito with a blanket and take him on our adventure


Yes! We should carry him around as a trophy xD


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I'm not a huge fan, lol. I like the creamy chocolate stuff but yaya for smarties.


Smarties? I'm more of an M&M's kinda guy...
But you gotta agree that them Swedish Berries are some good stuff!


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Maybe we'll find Rystren down there :J


Can I join in?!


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Is it true that if anyone tries to take Canadian Maple Syrup across the border, then they are arrested and tried as smugglers?


I have no idea but I will tell you a secret. They only sell the real maple syrup in souvenir stores. ;v;


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh boy what a _fantastic _day I've had today. While in the process of fixing my sister's car I managed to put a drill bit through my thumb......yeah.
> 
> Remember kids, don't use cheap drill bits and always practice safety first...


eeeeeh... and I thought _my _day was going bad...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I have no idea but I will tell you a secret. They only sell the real maple syrup in souvenir stores. ;v;


In America or Canada?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Can I join in?!


yes please!


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> yes please!


YES! We're going on a mutant hunt!


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Smarties? I'm more of an M&M's kinda guy...
> But you gotta agree that them Swedish Berries are some good stuff!


Ah I don't like m&m's as much. I like smarties because i let them sit under my tongue for a while before I eat them, so that they are all melted. But you can't get the same effect with M&M's. :C


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

I guess I better not comment so much. Don't want reply restrictions again. Hello Crimson, Hey Serin, Hi Yvvki, Hola Leoni!!! And Hello Mr Fox and Artuyu!!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> In America or Canada?


Oh, Canada. Oh, Canada *starts singing Canadian National Anthem*

*Crowd interrupts* "USA! USA! USA!"

(Canada)


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Ah I don't like m&m's as much. I like smarties because i let them sit under my tongue for a while before I eat them, so that they are all melted. But you can't get the same effect with M&M's. :C


Oh well... Everyone has their preferences...


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Ah I don't like m&m's as much. I like smarties because i let them sit under my tongue for a while before I eat them, so that they are all melted. But you can't get the same effect with M&M's. :C


I like m&m's more because I see them more often. I very rarely see smarties in the supermarket at all.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yes! We should carry him around as a trophy xD


Hi Karatine!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> YES! We're going on a mutant hunt!


We're all going on a magical adventure!
This chat is moving way too fast, lol


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> We're all going on a magical adventure!
> This chat is moving way too fast, lol


LOL We should bring this to the rp forums


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh boy what a _fantastic _day I've had today. While in the process of fixing my sister's car I managed to put a drill bit through my thumb......yeah.
> 
> Remember kids, don't use cheap drill bits and always practice safety first...


Ouch. Still not as bad as dropping a sawzall and have the blade go through your leg. Good times with power tools!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> eeeeeh... and I thought _my _day was going bad...


Well, could be worse, I just need to keep an eye on it cause, ya know, tetanus or blood poisoning. This codine and alcohol is helping a bit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

I feel like crap!! just took some Niquil about 30 minutes ago. LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ouch. Still not as bad as dropping a sawzall and have the blade go through your leg. Good times with power tools!!!


Reminds my of the time I took an angle grinder to the back of my hand. I'd say the major car crash I was in tops them all, though...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Karatine!


Hey Okami!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I feel like crap!! just took some Niquil about 30 minutes ago. LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!


Seems like everyone is getting sick :<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, could be worse, I just need to keep an eye on it cause, ya know, tetanus or blood poisoning. This codine and alcohol is helping a bit.


I have drilled through my fingers a few times. Been in construction for 23 years, so it's bound to happen. And you're right about cheap tools. You get what you pay for. Am I right?


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yes! We should carry him around as a trophy xD


Yap! XD I wonder how he'd feel about that though


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> I like m&m's more because I see them more often. I very rarely see smarties in the supermarket at all.


Hey Kittycat! Don't know if we've met. I'm Okami No Heishi, the Wolf Soldier! Pleased to meet you.


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ouch. Still not as bad as dropping a sawzall and have the blade go through your leg. Good times with power tools!!!


OH MY LORD.

The worst I have ever done is cut myself with knives by accident. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

@Okami_No_Heishi and @Mr. Fox 
You guys are starting to worry me...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi and @Mr. Fox
> You guys are starting to worry me...


Power tools can be dangerous! One little careless mistake, and you lop off a finger, or worse.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have drilled through my fingers a few times. Been in construction for 23 years, so it's bound to happen. And you're right about cheap tools. You get what you pay for. Am I right?


It just reminds me why I need a drill press. Sometimes it really sucks being the "go to guy" and not quite having the right tool for the job. I think I'll start charging for my services lol...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi and @Mr. Fox
> You guys are starting to worry me...


Yay!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It just reminds me why I need a drill press. Sometimes it really sucks being the "go to guy" and not quite having the right tool for the job. I think I'll start charging for my services lol...


I would charge.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Oh, Canada. Oh, Canada *starts singing Canadian National Anthem*
> 
> *Crowd interrupts* "USA! USA! USA!"
> 
> (Canada)



X'D sorry Canada we still love you


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Power tools can be dangerous! One little careless mistake, and you lop off a finger, or worse.


Speaking of little mistakes, I'm going to be getting my L around September...
Still scratching my head on how my mom can't trust me going on the computer alone but can still trust me with a car...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Artruyu!*throws pillow at head* Think fast!!
IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> X'D sorry Canada we still love you


*howls loudly* MABUS!!!!! Hows it going?!


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Oh, Canada. Oh, Canada *starts singing Canadian National Anthem*
> 
> *Crowd interrupts* "USA! USA! USA!"
> 
> (Canada)


xDD it's not OH Canada Oh Canada. xDDD It's Oh Canada, our home and native land, true patriot love in all thy sons command. Ectect. xDD


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *howls loudly* MABUS!!!!! Hows it going?!


Still as invincible as ever I'd imagine...


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Oh well... Everyone has their preferences...


xD Yea pretty much!


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> I like m&m's more because I see them more often. I very rarely see smarties in the supermarket at all.


You only see them more because no one asks for the smarties. ;v; lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would charge.


Well, when it comes to family it's a bit of a grey area, but I think after all the work I'm doing on my sister's car (it's quite a lot) a night out for dinner should suffice.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, when it comes to family it's a bit of a grey area, but I think after all the work I'm doing on my sister's car (it's quite a lot) a night out for dinner should suffice.


My sisters started paying me a long time ago for work. I didn't even ask. And saying no was not an option.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> XD nice blocking skills 10/10





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Power tools can be dangerous! One little careless mistake, and you lop off a finger, or worse.


If you're dumb enough basic hand tools are dangerous too xD
I was rushing through a project at work and used a wood chisel as a prying tool... my thumb felt the effect of my recklessness xD


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Geepers... stuff is expensive...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *howls loudly* MABUS!!!!! Hows it going?!


 woof!

*wolfs around wolfingly*
Im doing well!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Still as invincible as ever I'd imagine...



Tis only a flesh wound


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *howls loudly* MABUS!!!!! Hows it going?!





Mabus said:


> woof!
> 
> *wolfs around wolfingly*
> Im doing well!


*woofing and howling* Howdy, how's everyone? *Starts hugging everybody*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *woofing and howling* Howdy, how's everyone? *Starts hugging everybody*


=D


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Am I the only one who is thinks Mabus is as cute as he is terrifying?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *woofing and howling* Howdy, how's everyone? *Starts hugging everybody*


O Boy! Here comes the HUGS!!!! *HUGS EVERYONE*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Am I the only one who is thinks Mabus is as cute as he is terrifying?



 *wags tail apocalyptically*


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Am I the only one who is thinks Mabus is as cute as he is terrifying?


How is he terrifying?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

I think it would be awesome if like 10 fursuiters came to my school holding up a sign that says " free fluffy hugs"


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> How is he terrifying?


Boi, you wouldn't wanna know...



light tear drop said:


> I think it would be awesome if like 10 fursuiters came to my school holding up a sign that says " free fluffy hugs"


That would be bost great and terrifying, great that their there, and terrifying at how much hate they would get...
Then again you never know


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*





Karatine said:


> *Falls on you*





Reti said:


> *look at the floor*
> You will end up breaking the floor... And your nose.
> Want a helmet?





Zaddict16 said:


> *Does cannonball onto both of you* Lol





Reti said:


> *look at the big pile of fur*
> 
> *climb on the top of the pile*
> Looks like the best place to take a nap!
> ...





Zaddict16 said:


> *Proceeds to grab Reti and drag him into the furry abyss* Furfection!





Reti said:


> MEOW!!!
> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuu..................
> *disapear into the abyss*





Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Quick, I can speak!
> 
> You created a gigantic, living furball. Can I get in? *howls while jumping in*
> 
> See what happens when I'm on mute? All the good stuff. Please help me- I want to be a part of the fandom!!!





Martin2W said:


> Furfection. Nice furpile. *sergal tauches this messy fur mess*





Karatine said:


> At least it's warm in the furpile, lol. Purfect place to have a nap





Reti said:


> *successfully put his head out of the fluff pile*
> 
> Oh, yeah, I saw your post!
> That's pretty crazy... But I remember when we had soo much bots in there. I'm glad this system is here.
> ...





Reti said:


> *Put his head out*
> 
> Thanks!... It's hard to breathe in there but it's quite comfy!
> Wanna join?





Reti said:


> *Grab the sergal and pull him in*
> With all our fluffiness combined we will fluff the world!
> Or take a nap...
> ...
> Nap first.





Reti said:


> I think I'm reaaally weak right now...
> 
> 'Nightnight sadistic fluffy ball!
> *hugs Mabus*





Karatine said:


> *prrr* TwT





Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wazzup? How's everyone- anyone else need a hug?





Karatine said:


> you can hug me :3
> You know what?
> *tackle hug!*





Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Gah! *Accepts with open arms*
> Thank you!





Crimson_Steel17 said:


> _PURFECT!_ Actually, that's about what it's like when the good stuff comes up while muted... Thanks for the hug *hugs back*



*IF THAT LASTED ANY LONGER I WOULD HAVE THROWN A GRENADE IN! *(and if i could talk i have been muted for way over 12 hours) .


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> O Boy! Here comes the HUGS!!!! *HUGS EVERYONE*


*SQUEEZED*
Ack! Can't breathe!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> I think it would be awesome if like 10 fursuiters came to my school holding up a sign that says " free fluffy hugs"


Lol! My soulmate thinks I will become hug addicted if we go to FWA. Idk. I might.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah except when it starts a chain of sicknesses that lasts 7 months and gives you multiple viral onset heart conditions that drastically affect the way you have to live for the rest of your life.


Serin said:


> His sergal is cute. Stop.


You got your wish i was muted for over *12 hours!*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *IF THAT LASTED ANY LONGER I WOULD HAVE THROWN A GRENADE IN! *(and if i could talk i have been muted for way over 12 hours) .


Hey Praydeth!!! Nice to see yah! Those pesky reply restrictions had you down!!!


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Kittycat! Don't know if we've met. I'm Okami No Heishi, the Wolf Soldier! Pleased to meet you.


Pleased to meet you too!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Yeah except when it starts a chain of sicknesses that lasts 7 months and gives you multiple viral onset heart conditions that drastically affect the way you have to live for the rest of your life.
> 
> You got your wish i was muted for over *12 hours!*


I never said I wanted you to be muted for 12 hours. And I never wished for it. I wouldn't wish something like that on someone. Even if they were my worst enemy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2017)

Well my Furry Friends, the Nyquill is kicking in hard now. It is time for this Ole Wolf to go to bed. GOODNIGHT SILLY FURRIES!!!! See you all later!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Serin said:


> I never said I wanted you to be muted for 12 hours. And I never wished for it


Smells like a drama storm'a brewing...


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well my Furry Friends, the Nyquill is kicking in hard now. It is time for this Ole Wolf to go to bed. GOODNIGHT SILLY FURRIES!!!! See you all later!


Night Okami!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well my Furry Friends, the Nyquill is kicking in hard now. It is time for this Ole Wolf to go to bed. GOODNIGHT SILLY FURRIES!!!! See you all later!


NIGHT!


----------



## Serin (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Smells like a drama storm'a brewing...


XD screw drama


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Story time! What's the worst (or most funny) internet drama that you've seen and/or taken part of?
I one time had a fight with someone whether 10/10 or 0/10 was better...


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Story time! What's the worst (or most funny) internet drama that you've seen and/or taken part of?
> I one time had a fight with someone whether 10/10 or 0/10 was better...


I've never witnessed such a thing and I don't intend to.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> lol So true!!!Especially if you're a Furry!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!





Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'll give.
> AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!





light tear drop said:


> awwwwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo damn now we have started a small howl





Serin said:


> *le fox noises*



_*BANGS TRASHCAN LIDS TOGETHER* _SHAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAHP! I'M TRYIN TAH SLEEP



Serin said:


> XD screw drama



**Chuckles mischievously**


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2017)

Good night


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> _*BANGS TRASHCAN LIDS TOGETHER* _SHAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAHP! I'M TRYIN TAH SLEEP
> 
> 
> **Chuckles mischievously**


THEAN TURN OFF YER DAMN PHONE OR PC!!!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> THEAN TURN OFF YER DAMN PHONE OR PC!!!


Ha ha.   That's where my viral onset heart conditions that make my resting heart rate much higher than it should be come and make me practically have to pass out from exhaustion to sleep.

So might as well do this.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 7, 2017)

**Chirps quietly while glancing around**


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 7, 2017)

PAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!
No, seriously. Furry party- what would it be like? I'm actually quite curious what would happen once all the hugging on the way in the door was over...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> His sergal is cute. Stop.


Hehe thank you ^_^

Good morning everyone *cute sergal sound*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hehe thank you ^_^
> 
> Good morning everyone *cute sergal sound*


Because of you i only imagine them to make blood curdling screeches sadly.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> omg... can you mail some to canada? XDDD *-want-*
> Oh! and Hi!


Excuse can you mail ME to canada ASAP, I want to have life.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Because of you i only imagine them to make blood curdling screeches sadly.


Why because of me? You need help?
@Artruya how are you mate?


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 8, 2017)

I should've been doing my homework but instead I ended up cuddling my cat for five minutes.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Excuse can you mail ME to canada ASAP, I want to have life.


Where I am in Canada is pretty terrible though. Everyone's always angry whenever I go out anywhere. ;v;


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hehe thank you ^_^
> 
> Good morning everyone *cute sergal sound*


Wazzup? *wolfish noises*


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 8, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> I should've been doing my homework but instead I ended up cuddling my cat for five minutes.


I has a cat!  and he's adorable. 



Spoiler


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

I sent Leoni this video he hasn't talked since.




i..... i... i think i broke him




Yvvki said:


> I has a cat!  and he's adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'm sorry but the face on your cat says "kill me".



Martin2W said:


> I will be having hell in 1 hour.


Then become doomguy


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wazzup? *wolfish noises*


I will be having hell in 1 hour (macroeconimcs test worth 2.5)


----------



## Artruya (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Artruyu!*throws pillow at head* Think fast!!


*catches in mouth, lays down and starts defluffing pillow* xD

(Hi Okami!)


----------



## Artruya (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I will be having hell in 1 hour (macroeconimcs test worth 2.5)


I believe in you Tombstone! You can do it! Try to relax my sergal buddy


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

For people who are in the same timezone as me that know it's late i have a song for you.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I will be having hell in 1 hour (macroeconimcs test worth 2.5)


Good luck mate! We're rooting for you!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

My sleepiness just shifted into gear, well fuck i might be off soon.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

*faceplants again*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants again*



*NO NOT AGAIN YOU SHIT!*

**Pulls out silver trident imbued with electricity and covered in sigils**


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *NO NOT AGAIN YOU SHIT!*
> 
> **Pulls out silver trident imbued with electricity and covered in sigils**


Uhhhh... What


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I sent Leoni this video he hasn't talked since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was bored. lol I had just come home from my bf's and he was waiting for me to cuddle him Haha.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Uhhhh... What


*He swings at you.*
Though it seem he would miss you the trident length usually that of a bit longer than that a axe extends because it overcame the strength of the magnet holding it in it's retracted state revealing it to be longer than thought previously.
Sparks are already going through you leaving burn marks on where the surges enter and exit.

**intense music plays* 



*
*What do you do?*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I will be having hell in 1 hour (macroeconimcs test worth 2.5)


I thought about taking MicroEc, but CalcII was better suited to my intended college major...


Rystren said:


> *faceplants again*


*Just accepts it*


-Praydeth- said:


> *NO NOT AGAIN YOU SHIT!*
> 
> **Pulls out silver trident imbued with electricity and covered in sigils**


Oh, calm it... you'll be unfazed soon enough


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's the floofball who was helping me do homework ₍˄·͈༝·͈˄*₎◞ ̑̑


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Here's the floofball who was helping me do homework ₍˄·͈༝·͈˄*₎◞ ̑̑


Looks more like denying you doing homework xD


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Something like that


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Looks more like denying you doing homework xD


No he's spreading his kittycat essence into my Japanese workbook for good luck! XD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> PAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!
> No, seriously. Furry party- what would it be like? I'm actually quite curious what would happen once all the hugging on the way in the door was over...


I don't know. It might just turn back to a normal party after that. Except maybe more hugging 
I should really go to bed...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> No he's spreading his kittycat essence into my Japanese workbook for good luck! XD


_*One moment earlier.


Square-Wave_Kittycat said:



			I should've been doing my homework but instead I ended up cuddling my cat for five minutes.
		
Click to expand...

*_
_**Ahem* *_BULLSHIT!




Karatine said:


> I don't know. It might just turn back to a normal party after that. Except maybe more hugging
> I should really go to bed...



Don't, be like me stay up until you pass out from exaustion


----------



## Artruya (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Why because of me? You need help?
> @Artruya how are you mate?


I'm great, Tombstone!  thanks for asking.
How are you?  I'd like to hear how your economics test went if you want to share that when you're done!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> _*One moment earlier.
> *_
> 
> _**Ahem* *_BULLSHIT!
> ...


Dood... this forum is like magic shrooms. Just let it go and enjoy the ride


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Dood... this forum is like magic shrooms. Just let it go and enjoy the ride


I'm bored rystren has not reacted on me trying to obliterate him into ash. I had to find something else i could get stimuli from,


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I'm bored rystren has not reacted on me trying to obliterate him into ash. I had to find something else i could get stimuli from,


He ignored you to death, lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I'm bored rystren has not reacted on me trying to obliterate him into ash. I had to find something else i could get stimuli from,


Issue is. You missed. Lol.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Issue is. You missed. Lol.


It's mid god dam swing and it's already sent electricity through you. You aren't gonna try to avoid it then?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It's mid god dam swing and it's already sent electricity through you. You aren't gonna try to avoid it then.


I wouldn't have to. Magical butt and all.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I wouldn't have to. Magical butt and all.


Energy is the very thing that dictates how things work together. Atoms are just a collections quarks that are positively, negatively or not charged at all. When lighting strikes is is the transfer of a bunch of electrons lining up and all of them transferring electrons so that the universe can say "Fuck you" on a subatomic level. Then you say you are goddamned immune to it.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Energy is the very thing that dictates how things work together. Atoms are just a collections quarks that are positively, negatively or not charged at all. When lighting strikes is is the transfer of a bunch of electrons lining up and all of them transferring electrons so that the universe can say "Fuck you" on a subatomic level. and you say you are goddamned immune to it.


Things become strange as you leave the known universe. Knowledge is like shining a flashlight upon a wall. What is in the light is what we know. The border extends into what we don't know. As you back away from the wall, the area in the light gets bigger. So does the circumference of the light.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I wouldn't have to. Magical butt and all.





Rystren said:


> Things become strange as you leave the known universe. Knowledge is like shining a flashlight upon a wall. What is in the light is what we know. The border extends into what we don't know. As you back away from the wall, the area in the light gets bigger. So does the circumference of the light.


Yes even then tough things will not always be absolute. There are some things that are exceptions to the established rules of what we know where we can't apply reference to in any way shape or form. I was just seeing what your opinions are on the unexplained things that are a absence in our knowledge.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Yes even then tough things will not always be absolute. There are some things that are exceptions to the established rules of what we know where we can't apply reference to in any way shape or form. I was just seeing what your opinions are on the unexplained things that are a absence in our knowledge.


Honestly, I feel everything is still possible, but we cannot yet comprehend how.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Energy is the very thing that dictates how things work together. Atoms are just a collections quarks that are positively, negatively or not charged at all. When lighting strikes is is the transfer of a bunch of electrons lining up and all of them transferring electrons so that the universe can say "Fuck you" on a subatomic level. Then you say you are goddamned immune to it.


To be fair, the lightning example is actually a rogue plasma strike, since you wanted to get so technical with it xD


Rystren said:


> Honestly, I feel everything is still possible, but we cannot yet comprehend how.


Radical, man... My brain hurts now


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Radical, man... My brain hurts now


Don't worry. My brain is only going on and on right now. Lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm just waiting till we can mass produce graphene and be able to create Armour that is so strong that the only way to kill the person is blunt force.




Crimson_Steel17 said:


> To be fair, the lightning example is actually a rogue plasma strike, since you wanted to get so technical with it xD
> 
> Radical, man... My brain hurts now


 Ah a man of my own word. I'm just used to people not being fluent in the same exact scientific discoveries as i am.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Lol I have that feeling you get after exam you are not sure if did eveything good. Looks like I will be drunk for next 3 hours.


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi everybody!

You're all having a big talk about lightnings... I'm quite shocked.

(They're having a clever debate and I'm only here doing bad puns... I'll be in a corner if someone needs me.)



Martin2W said:


> Lol I have that feeling you get after exam you are not sure if did eveything good. Looks like I will be drunk for next 3 hours.



Again??? How are you doing this?!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> You're all having a big talk about lightnings... I'm quite shocked.
> 
> ...


Cheers I have good beer. 1 pint of premium. Tastes like kvass and beer mix, deliciaus.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I'm just waiting till we can mass produce graphene and be able to create Armour that is so strong that the only way to kill the person is blunt force.
> 
> 
> Ah a man of my own word. I'm just used to people not being fluent in the same exact scientific discoveries as i am.



I thought this was FAF, not Physics Stack Exchange!!


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Cheers I have good beer. 1 pint of premium.


In my country you can't be drunk with beer... It's mostly water.
In fact, you can be drunk but will have to pee for the rest of your week.



Ravofox said:


> I thought this was FAF, not Physics Stack Exchange!!


That's cool to see... I'm amused. =p
And I always loved this kind of things... Even though I'm not sure about where we are in the graphene industry. ^^'
We can talk about other things than fluff can't we? X')


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> That's cool to see... I'm amused. =p
> And I always loved this kind of things... Even though I'm not sure about where we are in the graphene industry. ^^'
> We can talk about other things than fluff can't we? X')



Of course...I think *looks around nervously*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I thought this was FAF, not Physics Stack Exchange!!


it's not a physics stack exchange it's a electron exchange.

Also something cool i found witch i think will proc a lot of people's interest. Chlorine Trifluoride for when things absolutely need to fucking die.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> In my country you can't be drunk with beer... It's mostly water.
> In fact, you can be drunk but will have to pee for the rest of your week.
> 
> 
> ...





Ravofox said:


> Of course...I think *looks around nervously*


Don't worry, I was pointing out that his argument was flawed regarding the cattle-prodding trident vs. Rystren's backside


-Praydeth- said:


> I'm just waiting till we can mass produce graphene and be able to create Armour that is so strong that the only way to kill the person is blunt force.
> 
> 
> Ah a man of my own word. I'm just used to people not being fluent in the same exact scientific discoveries as i am.


Ever hear of Halo's Mjolnir Armor? Actually really strong (maybe more so than your graphene... IDK, but it's vacuum-proof), but one major flaw: the power system is controlled through a neural link via implant. If that get's tapped out of place, the armor loses all composure and a few tons of Titanium collapses on your body, shattering it...

Come to think of it, I think I preferred the fuzzy stuff a bit more. My brain hurts again


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> it's not a physics stack exchange it's a electron exchange.
> 
> Also something cool i found witch i think will proc a lot of people's interest. Chlorine Trifluoride for when things absolutely need to fucking die.



Death is overrated... Why can't we just summon a portal to cthulu's dimension?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> it's not a physics stack exchange it's a electron exchange.
> 
> Also something cool i found witch i think will proc a lot of people's interest. Chlorine Trifluoride for when things absolutely need to fucking die.


*Snort* "and small children's dreams" LOL


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

@Reti indeed death is overrated lets go to other dimensions. Sounds like fun, yoi go first Im after you.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Snort* "and small children's dreams" LOL



Don't play around with it if you have you fursuit on! I mean, sure a fox with flaming fur would look awsome at any convention...but then you'll just look boring when you're just a pile of ashes


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Reti indeed death is overrated lets go to other dimensions. Sounds like fun, yoi go first Im after you.


In that case that's the other dimension that comes to us... And I won't jump in _that_.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Don't worry, I was pointing out that his argument was flawed regarding the cattle-prodding trident vs. Rystren's backside
> 
> Ever hear of Halo's Mjolnir Armor? Actually really strong (maybe more so than your graphene... IDK, but it's vacuum-proof), but one major flaw: the power system is controlled through a neural link via implant. If that get's tapped out of place, the armor loses all composure and a few tons of Titanium collapses on your body, shattering it...
> 
> Come to think of it, I think I preferred the fuzzy stuff a bit more. My brain hurts again


NO DAM WAY IS IT STRONGER

Mjolnir Armour:









Graphene: 






UNDER YOUR FUCKING SKIN AND YOU ARE BULLET PROOF MAN.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 8, 2017)

Just had a lot of sangria 
How are you guys?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

@Sarachaga  having uni bullshit right now?


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> NO DAM WAY IS IT STRONGER
> 
> Mjolnir Armour:
> 
> ...


Oh, a game theory fan! Yay! \o



Sarachaga said:


> Just had a lot of sangria
> How are you guys?


I want sangria too... ;_;

I'm fine, we were talking about lightnings, graphene, and the doom of humanity. And you, how are you? =D


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Don't play around with it if you have you fursuit on! I mean, sure a fox with flaming fur would look awsome at any convention...but then you'll just look boring when you're just a pile of ashes


Better term would be flaming wolf... that sounds legit: "Lone Flaming Wolf"


-Praydeth- said:


> NO DAM WAY IS IT STRONGER
> 
> Mjolnir Armour:
> 
> ...


I saw all of those videos. And I will concede that Graphene is lighter weight and can be implanted under the skin, but Mjolnir is literally A WALKING SPACE TANK. Where do you think I found those bits about Mjolnir (fanfic aside)? Those videos... bro, YouTube is my Part-time job. I spend a LOT of time watching other creators- almost as much as I spend on my own content


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oh, a game theory fan! Yay! \o
> 
> 
> I want sangria too... ;_;
> ...


I'm good! Slightly drunk but good ^^


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

<_<


Martin2W said:


> Lol I have that feeling you get after exam you are not sure if did eveything good. Looks like I will be drunk for next 3 hours.



>_>


Sarachaga said:


> I'm good! Slightly drunk but good ^^



You two... .-.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> <_<
> 
> 
> >_>
> ...


Heh I understand him. I always drink to celebrate exams


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Better term would be flaming wolf... that sounds legit: "Lone Flaming Wolf"
> 
> I saw all of those videos. And I will concede that Graphene is lighter weight and can be implanted under the skin, but Mjolnir is literally A WALKING SPACE TANK. Where do you think I found those bits about Mjolnir (fanfic aside)? Those videos... bro, YouTube is my Part-time job. I spend a LOT of time watching other creators- almost as much as I spend on my own content


Ok add a exosuit and as many layers as you want. You are a tank *and* you are light. Bulkiness and and weight is not everything also if you did make a vehicle out of this all you have to take it out is. 1.A crap ton of raw force or 2. chemical reactions.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ok add a exosuit and as many layers as you want. You are a tank *and* you are light. Bulkiness and and weight is not everything also if you did make a vehicle out of this all you have to take it out is. 1.A crap ton of raw force or 2. chemical reactions.


Ah, but does Graphene 

Do anything about plasma bolts, or
Use a powered exo-shield to deflect a number of projectiles, and recharge said shield in short order?
We are at an impasse, me amigo


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Better term would be flaming wolf... that sounds legit: "Lone Flaming Wolf"



Sorry, it's hard to tell fox and wolf fursonas apart sometimes


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm good! Slightly drunk but good ^^


Im slightly drunk but good too. Justbhad good beer. Im at home watching some yt, just chilling


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im slightly drunk but good too. Justbhad good beer.


What brand?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Ah, but does Graphene
> 
> Do anything about plasma bolts, or
> Use a powered exo-shield to deflect a number of projectiles, and recharge said shield in short order?
> We are at an impasse, me amigo


Plasma weaponry isn't possible sorry to burst your bubble





Also that shield is from a sheild generator not exactly the suit it'self so it could be implemented on the suit if it's possible.
While yours is purely fictional while mine can actually exist in a few years.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> What brand?


Rinkuskiai seno rusio.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Rinkuskiai seno rusio.


I actually don't know this beer. The only eastern European beer I drink is lapin kulta.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Sorry, it's hard to tell fox and wolf fursonas apart sometimes


That's cool... canids are canids in the end


-Praydeth- said:


> Plasma weaponry isn't possible sorry to burst your bubble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, but it was the concept. And believe it or not, MS actually keeps a set of working Mjolnir lying around... not the real stuff, but still cool enough. And we could theoretically make the concept work, if you learned anything outside of what you seeked from that "Fatal Flaw" episode of Game Theory. We know that MS and Bungie did their research, and ethics aside we have an idea of the enhancements necessary to use the suit- even if we went with Half-Life's power armor- we could make it work pretty damn soon. At this point, the only thing holding us back is our sense of "morality"


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That's cool... canids are canids in the end
> 
> Ah, but it was the concept. And believe it or not, MS actually keeps a set of working Mjolnir lying around... not the real stuff, but still cool enough. And we could theoretically make the concept work, if you learned anything outside of what you seeked from that "Fatal Flaw" episode of Game Theory. We know that MS and Bungie did their research, and ethics aside we have an idea of the enhancements necessary to use the suit- even if we went with Half-Life's power armor- we could make it work pretty damn soon. At this point, the only thing holding us back is our sense of "morality"



Actually i live really close to (fuck it i don't really care) Within walking distance of a government funded weapons & rocket, satellite development agency. I could go up and suggest this shit right now because we already can mass produce graphene to some degree but we lose its conductivity witch we would not like to have in the first place.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Actually i live really close to (fuck it i don't really care) Within walking distance of a government funded weapons & rocket, satellite development agency. I could go up and suggest this shit right now because we already can mass produce graphene to some degree but we lose its conductivity witch we would not like to have in the first place.


Assuming you aren't shot on sight first. You have to be careful around Gov't research facilities... lethal force is often most definitely authorized!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Assuming you aren't shot on sight first. You have to be careful around Gov't research facilities... lethal force is often most definitely authorized!


My god why do people think it's always like that at nearly all facilities one of the main ways i leave group of townhouses is driving right in front of the fucking facility.
They mainly focus on rockets but this is what they make sometimes.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> My god why do people think it's always like that at EVERY facility one of the main ways i leave group of townhouses is driving right in front of the fucking facility.
> They mainly focus on rockets but this is what they make sometimes.


Help me out here, everyone (I think I've finally gone insane). Did I not say _often_ and not _always_???! Christ, man. Just a LITTLE over the top, there...

Peace offering... Mythbuster's Adam turning a simple Nerf gun into a work of art (a dangerous, functional work of art, but a work of art nonetheless)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Help me out here, everyone (I think I've finally gone insane). Did I not say _often_ and not _always_???! Christ, man. Just a LITTLE over the top, there...


Ah sorry just the fact of you saying it's often shoot on site made me think of the people who do think it's always.


----------



## modfox (Mar 8, 2017)

The Visigoths sacked Rome. Alaric is my new hero


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

modfox said:


> The Visigoths sacked Rome. Alaric is my new hero


I don't know what you are talking about but it sounds like something a someone in a cult would say.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I don't know what you are talking about but it sounds like something a someone in a cult would say.


Dont mind him its a modfox, he is a cult himself, he is a trap.


----------



## modfox (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I don't know what you are talking about but it sounds like something a someone in a cult would say.


Visigoths - Wikipedia
a germanic tribe that invaded Rome in the year 410 AD


----------



## Storok (Mar 8, 2017)

pfft


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 8, 2017)

What did I walk into? Lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> What did I walk into? Lol


A post-heated-discussion lull in chat activity whose absurdity was capitalized when ModFox walked in


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> What did I walk into? Lol


Whell we where arguing about witch is better Graphene or the Armour from halo.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Whell we where arguing about witch is better Graphene or the Armour from halo.


Mjolnir, as in the hammer of Thor (the Norse god of Thunder)... yeah, that's what we were nerding out about. We ended up at an impasse


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_steel17: post-heated-discussion lull in chat activity whose absurdity was capitalized when ModFox walked in
Me: Hur, hurr.. Armour..... hehe.. Armour funny.

My vocabulary isn't used to its fullest extent and i'm too lazy to try.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Crimson_steel17: post-heated-discussion lull in chat activity whose absurdity was capitalized when ModFox walked in
> Me: Hur, hurr.. Armour..... hehe.. Armour funny.
> 
> My vocabulary isn't used to its fullest extent and i to lazy to try.


Careful- if you want to make it that whole month before you end up a furry, you'll want to keep that brain running at capacity


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Careful- if you want to make it that whole month before you end up a furry, you'll want to keep that brain running at capacity


I just want you to know it took me fully filling my lungs and emptying them 7 times to fucking gestate that piece of pure unfiltered soul crushing opinion of a person.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

We need new topic for this chat :/ Maybe its time to hug each other.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> We need new topic for this chat :/ Maybe its time to hug each other.


**has flashbacks of 503 through 505**


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> **has flashbacks of 503 through 505**


It seems like you have some PTSD...

The hug... The hug never change.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> We need new topic for this chat :/ Maybe its time to hug each other.


*hugs the sergal*


-Praydeth- said:


> **has flashbacks of 503 through 505**


You don't have to join if you don't want to. Nobody's forcing you...


-Praydeth- said:


> I just want you to know it took me fully filling my lungs and emptying them 7 times to fucking gestate that piece of pure unfiltered soul crushing opinion of a person.


As for that, though, I forgot the sarcasm {:V} marker. Sorry!



Reti said:


> It seems like you have some PTSD...
> 
> The hug... The hug never change.


Wait... DID we ever undo the fur pile?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

HI everyone. I'm at work putting USB sticks in laptops and setting up bioses, how are you?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> HI everyone. I'm at work putting USB sticks in laptops and setting up bioses, how are you?


About to take a nap.... other than that, fine


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> HI everyone. I'm at work putting USB sticks in laptops and setting up bioses, how are you?


Im a bit drunk, and sleeping right now.


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *hugs the sergal*
> 
> You don't have to join if you don't want to. Nobody's forcing you...
> 
> ...


Well... I think so... I just woke up this morning and the pile disapeared. ;-;



WolfyJake said:


> HI everyone. I'm at work putting USB sticks in laptops and setting up bioses, how are you?


Fine, you missed a debate about armours.
Is your headache gone?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... I think so... I just woke up this morning and the pile disapeared. ;-;
> 
> 
> Fine, you missed a debate about armours.
> Is your headache gone?


Trust me, you can see it in the archived pages... I'm not staying awake long enough to rehash it.

Speaking of which, I'm gonna take a nap now (I think the only reasonable patch sleep schedule for now is something like 9-12 on, 3-5 off at this point). I'll see y'all in a few hours


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> About to take a nap.... other than that, fine





Martin2W said:


> Im a bit drunk, and sleeping right now.


Sleep is for the weak XD



Reti said:


> Well... I think so... I just woke up this morning and the pile disapeared. ;-;
> 
> 
> Fine, you missed a debate about armours.
> Is your headache gone?


Yes it is! Listening to Bryan Adams while doing a simple task like setting up bioses is really lifting my spirit and making me enjoy the day 
Plus I just took a Paracetamol. So I'm good.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im a bit drunk, and sleeping right now.


It better not turn out that whenever you are drunk you start asking for hugs because you are broken on the inside, Because that would be some depressing shit.


Reti said:


> Well... I think so... I just woke up this morning and the pile disapeared. ;-;


Well at least you remember what you did that night.


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yes it is! Listening to Bryan Adams while doing a simple task like setting up bioses is really lifting my spirit and making me enjoy the day
> Plus I just took a Paracetamol. So I'm good.


Yaaaaay!!! \o/
Take that headache! Paracetamol in your face!!!...

*cough*

Well, I'm glad it's finally gone... took 3/4 days right?



-Praydeth- said:


> Well at least you remember what you did that night.


Yup! The best nap *ever*! =3


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2017)

morning everyone


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> morning everyone


'Morning!
Ain't it a glorious day?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Yaaaaay!!! \o/
> Take that headache! Paracetamol in your face!!!...
> 
> *cough*
> ...


Only 1.5 days  But It's over now I think.



light tear drop said:


> morning everyone


Hello  Cute picture!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2017)

*yawwwwwwn* ya I just wish I wouldn't have to get up so early


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> morning everyone


I think if i woke up as a anthro i would scream for a good solid 7 minutes.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I think if i woke up as a anthro i would scream for a good solid 7 minutes.


Same, and then I have to find a way to stay hidden from the government.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I think if i woke up as a anthro i would scream for a good solid 7 minutes.


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I think if i woke up as a anthro i would scream for a good solid 7 minutes.


I... Shouldn't have laughed so hard.
But you're right, I would do the same.



WolfyJake said:


> Same, and then I have to find a way to stay hidden from the government.


Yep... We saw enought movies with similar scenarios to be, at least, scared.
But hey, we can still go outside for haloween! Or furcons!

...

Nah... forget about furcons... That's not a good idea...


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hehe thank you ^_^
> 
> Good morning everyone *cute sergal sound*


You're welcome ^^


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2017)

being an anthro trying to run away from furcons be like


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Same, and then I have to find a way to stay hidden from the government.


The best option for these things is to get it plubic as you can and cause a international uproar where it's at the point where the government can't actively be involved with you without massive backlash.
And you would need to provide proof that it is real by pricking yourself with a needle and having blood come out or something of the sorts.




light tear drop said:


> being an anthro trying to run away from furcons be like


This is the edgiest thing i have seen all week.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> The best option for these things is to get it pubic as you can and cause a international uproar where it's at the point where the government can't actively be involved with you without massive backlash.
> And yuo would need to provide proof that it is real by pricking yourself with a needle and having blood come out r something of the sorts.


That is actually preferable. And besides, if it happened to me, chances are I wouldn't be the only one.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> I... Shouldn't have laughed so hard.
> But you're right, I would do the same.
> 
> 
> ...


They'll never let you leave at furcons. You'd be cuddled to death.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

i'm tired my spelling mistakes are getting really bad


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> i'm tired my spelling mistakes are getting really bad


Omg, pubic... I just noticed.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Omg, pubic... I just noticed.


I'm actually fucking crying it's so bad. I'm just imagining someone just taped frizzy pubic hair *EVRYWHERE *and just looking like the most mentally ill person of all dam time. I can't stop laughing please make it stop XD.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I'm actually fucking crying it's so bad. I'm just imagining someone just taped frizzy pubic hair *EVRYWHERE *and just looking like the most mentally ill person of all dam time. I can't stop laughing please make it stop XD.


Lol what?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

I finally woke up early for once


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I finally woke up early for once


Yaaaasss


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yaaaasss


Lol. Hi there


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. Hi there


Hoi. How'd you sleep?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hoi. How'd you sleep?


*Gives a thumbs up*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm almost free from work! : partyhat :


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Gives a thumbs up*


That's good.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm almost free from work! : partyhat :


Yay! Work is boring.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> That's good.


Lol. Yep


WolfyJake said:


> I'm almost free from work! : partyhat :


*Pulls up in party bus*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yay! Work is boring.


At least I get to listen to my iPod. Been listening to artists in alphabetical order. I'm at Bruce Springsteen now


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Alright morning, cuties. Seems everyone woke up.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> At least I get to listen to my iPod. Been listening to artists in alphabetical order. I'm at Bruce Springsteen now


Yay! I love listening to music. It calms me down and helps me concentrate 



Rystren said:


> Lol. Yep
> 
> *Pulls up in party bus*


*throws buckets of confetti*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Alright morning, cuties. Seems everyone woke up.


*Picks up and carries onto party bus*


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Alright morning, cuties. Seems everyone woke up.


Hai Martin.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hai Martin.


Hai cutie. If you want you can call me tombstone. Btw how are you whats new? Are tests still rude?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yay! I love listening to music. It calms me down and helps me concentrate
> 
> 
> *throws buckets of confetti*


Same  My work is usually really repetitive. However it's actually a lot of fun with music.


Rystren said:


> Lol. Yep
> 
> *Pulls up in party bus*


*Runs out of work and dives into bus*


Martin2W said:


> Alright morning, cuties. Seems everyone woke up.


Good afternoon, Sergal.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hai cutie. If you want you can call me tombstone. Btw how are you whats new? Are tests still rude?


Okie. Nothing much actually. And yes they are lol. I had another test yesterday but that was easy.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Same  My work is usually really repetitive. However it's actually a lot of fun with music.
> 
> *Runs out of work and dives into bus*
> 
> Good afternoon, Sergal.


Yaaasss. Let's just have fun and worry about work later. XD


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yaaasss. Let's just have fun and worry about work later. XD


Can we do that like... forever?

...Please?...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Not forever. Unless I get paid for having fun.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Not forever. Unless I get paid for having fun.


Let's all get paid to have fun


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Let's all get paid to have fun


¡Sí!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Let's all get paid to have fun


Even better: Lets get paid for having fun. Would mean you technically won't have to work a day in your life.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 8, 2017)

I am alive lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

MT45 said:


> I am alive lol


I'm dead. Lel


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Not forever. Unless I get paid for having fun.


;-;



Yakamaru said:


> Even better: Lets get paid for having fun. Would mean you technically won't have to work a day in your life.


Yay! let's do that!...

I don't know how the country will work with that... But that's a sweet dream.
Oh, or you mean get paid for a fun work?



WolfyJake said:


> I'm dead. Lel


I'm undecided...



MT45 said:


> I am alive lol


Oh, and hi new face!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

MT45 said:


> I am alive lol


I'm somewhere in between. I think.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm somewhere in between. I think.


BYE I'm going home. I'll be back when I'll be back.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Yay! let's do that!...
> 
> I don't know how the country will work with that... But that's a sweet dream.
> Oh, or you mean get paid for a fun work?


If you really enjoy what you are doing(work) can it really be called work? I mean, people often get a job just to get money to put food on the table. But if you really love what you're doing, can it really be called a job?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If you really enjoy what you are doing(work) can it really be called work? I mean, people often get a job just to get money to put food on the table. But if you really love what you're doing, can it really be called a job?


 No. It's living at that point.


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If you really enjoy what you are doing(work) can it really be called work? I mean, people often get a job just to get money to put food on the table. But if you really love what you're doing, can it really be called a job?


I think it's called "winning at the game of life"...

Oh... And...


Spoiler: Not everybody will understand.



_The game... You lost_.


That was random, sorry.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm dead. Lel


Im dead too, but inside.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> I think it's called "winning at the game of life"...
> 
> Oh... And...
> 
> ...



Well, I lost.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> I think it's called "winning at the game of life"...
> 
> Oh... And...
> 
> ...


Cheap houses for life. Cause those big ones are too much work to keep clean


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im dead too, but inside.


*Rubs paddles together* clear *places them on you*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok i got a idea for a fucking comic as stupid as that fucking is.

     Guy wakes up multiple alarms going off
Classic mechanical alarm clock, Some extremely girly song, a recording of himself that says hes late for his classes and a talk radio.

the guy Sits up clicks tounge on top of mouth while eyes rapidly flutter. After 2 more controlled flutters his eyes open with realization **pupils shrink slightly*.*
Guy: _*Loud constant scream
*_
He looks at his left hand.* It's a paw. *He looks at his right hand. *Screaming briefly 

increases in tone while grasping right paw.
*
He moves his left hand to his paws digit that is closest to where his thumb to be and tries to
move it like thumb. _**his screaming quivers as he realizes he can't*
*_
He rushes to the to the bathroom. _**takes a moment to open door correctly with paw*. Still screaming
*_
He rushes into the bathroom and up to the mirror Leaving bits of hair in the air behind him.

He then puts his hands on the side of his face afterwards dropping his jaw. _*Flabbergasted breathing intterups screaming.
*_
He twists the knob on for the sink with a little trouble doing so then splashes water onto his face while trying to get some to clean his eyes.

He looks back up while rubbing his eyes with his paws then drops them down. **Still ugly & also still a furry*
*
He drastically and hastily goes into a panicked expression _**Starts to scream louder then chuckles madly in disbelief*.
*_
He searches frantically around the counter for his electric hair cutter & in the process knocking over his toothbrush holder.

He then garbs the cord for the hair cutter and misses three times trying to put it in the outlet.

He starts shaving hair off his chest with urgency leaving a empty hairless patch & cuts from the hair cutter.

*His phone rings. He starts screaming louder with now a clear sense of panic while he puts his hands on his head forgetting he had the clipper still on leaving a hairless spot on his head and part of his right leg as he drops it.
*
It focuses on outward from where he is in the bathroom to his bedside table.
The phone says *"*DAD_*" *_and 2 messages from him  "_*THAT WAS THE LAST FUCKING STRAW*_" &_* "YOU CAN PAY FOR YOUR OWN GOD DAM TUITION SINCE YOU DON'T SEEM TO CARE ABOUT YOUR EDUCATION*_"

He runs to get answer the phone.

He struggles picking up the phone having it slip out of his paws multiple times. _**he accidentally hits decline*
*_
He picks it up and re dials the number as soon as he can.
*"WHAT THE FUCK WHERE YOU THINKING! IT'S UNBELIEVABLE THAT MY OWN CHILD COU-"*
_"Da-" "*OH DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE YOU LOST YOUR DAM RIGHT TO CALL ME THAT AFTER WHAT YOU DID"
*
**He starts pacing around  the dorm-room*

"DAD YO-     "DID YOU NOT HEAR ME YOU LOST YOUR DAM RIGHT TO CALL ME THAT!"
*_
_*"DAD THIS IS MORE IMPORTANT  RIGHT NOW YOU NEED TO SE-"*_

*he dropped the phone in the toilet.*

**He lets out a repressed demented scream*.*



*There's a knock on the door.*

He looks around the room with his hands on his head.

Muffled from behind the door. *"Hey i can't seem to find my keys would you be able- *_*oh wait never-mind i got them.*_
_**The door creaks open**_

" I didn't know you where a furfag."

This hurt to make but it had to be done. I guess if a crap ton of people say they wan't more and like this i might just do it.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 8, 2017)

That was a wild ride.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

MT45 said:


> That was a wild ride.


It took no fucking effort to make to be honest i just put down the first few things that came into my head


----------



## MT45 (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It took no fucking effort to make to be honest i just put down the first few things that came into my head



I would probably do the same thing if that ever happened to me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> No. It's living at that point.


It's enjoying the fruits of the choices you've made in your life. You're living regardless of whether or not you have a job you love.

If you enjoy it however it's up to the individual.


Reti said:


> I think it's called "winning at the game of life"...
> 
> Oh... And...
> 
> ...


If you make wrong/bad choices in your life you can't undo them, unlike in a game. You can't change your choices, but you can do research and find out where to go from here.

The sum of your current now is the result of all the choices you've made before this point.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

The wind today is something else


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's enjoying the fruits of the choices you've made in your life. You're living regardless of whether or not you have a job you love.
> 
> If you enjoy it however it's up to the individual.



...You're quite literal aren't you?
Can I be literal too? =3



Yakamaru said:


> If you make wrong/bad choices in your life you can't undo them, unlike in a game. You can't change your choices, but you can do research and find out where to go from here.
> 
> The sum of your current now is the result of all the choices you've made before this point.



Awww come on! It's a big game where you only have one life!... And the game is destroyed if you lose... And you've lost the user manual...

(I don't feel like we've made the conversation go forward here... sorry ^^')


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

I am such a big flirt...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am such a big flirt...


Welcome back


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Welcome back


Thank Hue.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Awww come on! It's a big game where you only have one life!... And the game is destroyed if you lose... And you've lost the user manual...
> 
> (I don't feel like we've made the conversation go forward here... sorry ^^')


A game with 7.3 billion other players, and like 99.9% of them are assholes. 

No respawns, slow as hell leveling system, stats DECREASE every level after level 40-45, crappy user interface, barely existent bags to keep items in, easily proned to negative status effects and some of them kills you at random, hunger/thirst system, and armor/weapon system is just bad, user manual and tutorials are non-existent, ++++.


Reti said:


> ...You're quite literal aren't you?
> Can I be literal too? =3


Literally or figuratively? :3

I can go 100% sarcastic or 100% real/serious, depending on the mood/topic/people.


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am such a big flirt...


I saw that... you two are now my favorite ship! =D
(I've lost all my tact... sorry)



Yakamaru said:


> A game with 7.3 billion other players, and like 99.9% of them are assholes.
> 
> No respawns, slow as hell leveling system, stats DECREASE every level after level 40-45, crappy user interface, barely existent bags to keep items in, easily proned to negative status effects and some of them kills you at random, hunger/thirst system, and armor/weapon system is just bad, user manual and tutorials are non-existent, ++++.
> 
> ...


Yeah... This game is really punishing... But that's the only one we have right now, so I'm just gonna go ahead and play. =3
(in fact, I am right now. *-*)


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> I saw that... you two are now my favorite ship! =D
> (I've lost all my tact... sorry)
> 
> 
> ...


He's in a relationship :/ Sadly.
So abandon ship while you can


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Yeah... This game is really punishing... But that's the only one we have right now, so I'm just gonna go ahead and play. =3
> (in fact, I am right now. *-*)


We all are. Some are much better at it than others though. I consider myself adept-ish at it. 


WolfyJake said:


> He's in a relationship :/ Sadly.
> So abandon ship while you can


If it exist, ship it. It it doesn't exist, ship that shit too! Hell, do mixed ships between things that exist and things that doesn't.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> We all are. Some are much better at it than others though. I consider myself adept-ish at it.
> 
> If it exist, ship it. It it doesn't exist, ship that shit too! Hell, do mixed ships between things that exist and things that doesn't.


Are you ok? Do you need a doctor?


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> He's in a relationship :/ Sadly.
> So abandon ship while you can


Nuuuu!
Women and children first!



Yakamaru said:


> We all are. Some are much better at it than others though. I consider myself adept-ish at it.


I'm so bad at it... I think the guy playing me buyed a second character because the first one died after 2 years.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> He's in a relationship :/ Sadly.
> So abandon ship while you can



Aww! Don't worry, I'll set you up with someone.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 8, 2017)

Good morning furballs! Or whatever time it is where you live...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Aww! Don't worry, I'll set you up with someone.


YES, please do.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 8, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Good morning furballs! Or whatever time it is where you live...



Morning for another 15 minutes!


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Aww! Don't worry, I'll set you up with someone.





WolfyJake said:


> YES, please do.


Ships! Ships! Ships!

...

No, A FLEET! *o*



Leoni Zheitk said:


> Good morning furballs! Or whatever time it is where you live...


'Morning!... 
It's 18 here... Nobody cares?... That's rude...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Are you ok? Do you need a doctor?


Nah. I need to find some way to increase my Cleaning skills. My Cooking skills are already maxed..

Random question much?


Reti said:


> I'm so bad at it... I think the guy playing me buyed a second character because the first one died after 2 years.


Everyone's different. Everyone have things they are good and bad at.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Ships! Ships! Ships!
> 
> ...
> 
> No, A FLEET! *o*


Abort mission. They saw us. Jump out now


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Everyone's different. Everyone have things they are good and bad at.


I'm really good at dying!... But I don't know it yet.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> The wind today is something else



We've got a wind warning here.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. I need to find some way to increase my Cleaning skills. My Cooking skills are already maxed..
> 
> Random question much?
> 
> Everyone's different. Everyone have things they are good and bad at.


Not really, what you said regarding shipping sounded so positive and weird I just assumed something was wrong.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

MT45 said:


> We've got a wind warning here.


It's insanely strong right now.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It's insanely strong right now.



I think they're saying 45+ gusts today, the clouds are moving super fast.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It's insanely strong right now.


We had wind gusts of over 130 km/h a few weeks ago. It wasn't that bad, a few trees fell, a couple of trucks flipped on their sides, a few roofpans flew off houses and trash cans fell over.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm really good at dying!... But I don't know it yet.


...Not sure if that's something people should be good at. >_<

But life in general is a master at it, so I don't know..


WolfyJake said:


> Not really, what you said regarding shipping sounded so positive and weird I just assumed something was wrong.


Oh, that. Sorry, I misunderstood. 

What I meant by it is that people will always ship other people who seem to fit each other well. Same for things that doesn't actually exist, aka art. People mix the two as well.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

MT45 said:


> I think they're saying 45+ gusts today, the clouds are moving super fast.


Basically


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

45 mph gusts?


----------



## MT45 (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> 45 mph gusts?



Wind speed can be close (if not more than) to 45 MPH.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Wind speed can be close (if not more than) to 45 MPH.


Pff. Is that all? Two weeks ago we had 130 km/h (80 mph) gusts. You're not used to much where you're from it seems


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't mind wind as long as it isn't tearing up everything,
I don't mind rain as long as it isn't pouring so hard that I can't even look up.
But something I _do_ mind, is both of those together, rain whipping in your face is not a pleasant feeling...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 8, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> I don't mind wind as long as it isn't tearing up everything,
> I don't mind rain as long as it isn't pouring so hard that I can't even look up.
> But something I _do_ mind, is both of those together, rain whipping in your face is not a pleasant feeling...



I love rain 

People always say it depressing, but I find it to be really calming and even romantic :3


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 8, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I love rain
> 
> People always say it depressing, but I find it to be really calming and even romantic :3


Same here, rain is a-ok!
I usually don't like wearing a rain jacket though, because I find it rids me a lot of mobility... wearing a large, water-soaked sponge is not nice


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok I will intervene. Rain is bad because bad weather has huge impact on my mood, and it really bothers me since there are not many sunny days during winter and autumn. So yeah weather has huge impact for me. Where are sunny days, god please


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok I will intervene. Rain is bad because bad weather has huge impact on my mood, and it really bothers me since there are not many sunny days during winter and autumn. So yeah weather has huge impact for me. Where are sunny days, god please


Muhahaha... I think sunny days are over here. =p

They're mine. >=3


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok I will intervene. Rain is bad because bad weather has huge impact on my mood, and it really bothers me since there are not many sunny days during winter and autumn. So yeah weather has huge impact for me. Where are sunny days, god please


While waiting for the sun, I'll be dancing in the rain...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

PIZZA TIME
Thank god for pizza delivery


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> PIZZA TIME
> Thank god for pizza delivery


Sounds like an idea. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Guys do you have pets?


----------



## MT45 (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> PIZZA TIME
> Thank god for pizza delivery



Now I want some pizza.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guys do you have pets?


*picks up* i do now


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *picks up* i do now


What did you picked up a rock?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What did you picked up a rock?


no. you. *pulls you in this room*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> no. you. *pulls you in this room*


Ohhh nice, the best choice for pet.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ohhh nice, the best choice for pet.


Yes. A nice friendly sergal. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yes. A nice friendly sergal. Lol


Indeed sergals are nice and friendly. I have few of them as my pet. But they sometimes are silly and funny. I have paintings of them I can show you.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

I love the wind. As long as it's not freezing out, windy weather always feels so relaxing.
Wind on a partially cloudy day is just the best xP


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I love the wind. As long as it's not freezing out, windy weather always feels so relaxing.
> Wind on a partially cloudy day is just the best xP


We generally have freezing wind


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok I will intervene. Rain is bad because bad weather has huge impact on my mood, and it really bothers me since there are not many sunny days during winter and autumn. So yeah weather has huge impact for me. Where are sunny days, god please


Ah yea there are lamps for this my has to have one or she end up getting severely depressed during winter. It really seems like you need it since you said "*Where are sunny days, god please*" I don't remember the correct name the type of lamp you should get. But you may want to see a doctor about it or something you seem to have it *really* bad and there is name for the condition (cant remember it).  They are overly expensive, You cannot have other light sources on at the time for it to work, and you usually have to do this for at least 30 min for you to it affect you. I can really tell when she has & hasn't used it not using it can make her depressed the rest of the day.



Martin2W said:


> Indeed sergals are nice and friendly. I have few of them as my pet. But they sometimes are silly and funny. I have paintings of them I can show you.



Why does this make me imagine sergals enslave their own kin and sell them off like a space fairing slaver faction.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ah yea there are lamps for this my has to have one or she end up getting severely depressed during winter. It really seems like you need it since you said "*Where are sunny days, god please*" I don't remember the correct name the type of lamp you should get. But you may want to see a doctor about it or something you seem to have it *really* bad and there is name for the condition (cant remember it).  They are overly expensive, You cannot have other light sources on at the time for it to work, and you usually have to do this for at least 30 min for you to it affect you. I can really tell when she has & hasn't used it not using it can make her depressed the rest of the day.


Actually it isnt that bad but I have better mood when its sunny, I feel more energetic. But yes lamp sounds good.its called Carex Health Brands Day-Light Classic Plus Bright Light Therapy Lamp.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Actually it isnt that bad but I have better mood when its sunny, I feel more energetic. But yes lamp sounds good.


Just everything about the wording is so familiar to what my mom will say when she didn't use the lamp in the morning. Just get it checked out by someone please.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Just everything about the wording is so familiar to what my mom will say when she didn't use the lamp in the morning. Just get it checked out by someone please.


seasonal affective disorder god damn. I also might have some mental disorders, penis problem, bad eyesight, bad back (skuliosis), pimples, jaw structure problems, my hair is problematic, I have oily skin... I have so many problems. Sad


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guys do you have pets?


I have 2 cats.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

1 cat and 2 dogs


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> 1 cat and 2 dogs


Wow you have lots of animals


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow you have lots of animals


Well, I still live with my parents so they're not my entire responsibility at least.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Well, I still live with my parents so they're not my entire responsibility at least.


Lol. Nice


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

0w0

*wolf noises*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 0w0
> 
> *wolf noises*


*arf?*
*returns wolf noises*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *arf?*
> *returns wolf noises*



0w0 woofers doing woofer stuff


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 0w0
> 
> *wolf noises*


Lol our woofer toy id back. *hugs*
But still my favourite woofer is subwoofer


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 0w0
> 
> *wolf noises*


Hey, Mabus 
*hugs*
I'm just gonna... Take a nap
*Sleeps on the floor*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey, Mabus
> *hugs*
> I'm just gonna... Take a nap
> *Sleeps on the floor*


But why?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why?


Because I'm fricken tired T~T


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 0w0
> 
> *wolf noises*


*Hugs* hello mabus


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

I had some pretty good pizza today.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I had some pretty good pizza today.


You make me hungry


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You make me hungry


It had on it: Ham, bacon, onion, egg, salami, cheese and tomato.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It had on it: Ham, bacon, onion, egg, salami, cheese and tomato.


*Eats your pizza*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 8, 2017)

Seriously? Pizza! Why do you tempt me!


----------



## modfox (Mar 8, 2017)

_eats chocolate_


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 8, 2017)

modfox said:


> _eats chocolate_


Really? Lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

modfox said:


> _eats chocolate_


All the chocolate


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Wee woo wee woo


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wee woo wee woo


It's the Mabus alarm!
Is somebody trying to steal you?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wee woo wee woo


Shhh. You're gonna give me away


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey! It's our favorite wolf! Lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hey! It's our favorite wolf! Lol


Why thank you. I'm glad you like me so much


----------



## Artruya (Mar 8, 2017)

*walks up, turns Mabus alarm off with keyless entry remote, walks away*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Why thank you. I'm glad you like me so much


Your welcome!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

*floofs into a floofy wolf ball* :v


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *floofs into a floofy wolf ball* :v


ITS SO FLUFFEEHH!!


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 8, 2017)

The one comment I wake up to 0-0
XD


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2017)

why would someone be so nasty to steal Mabus?!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> why would someone be so nasty to steal Mabus?!


Because he's so irresistibly adorable and cute. Everybody would want to keep him for themselves.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Because he's so irresistibly adorable and cute. Everybody would want to keep him for themselves.



not sure if affectionate or creepy


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> not sure if affectionate or creepy


Knowing me, probably both


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


Yes.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

this is a good meme


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yes.





WolfyJake said:


> this is a good meme


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus the meme machine


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


>



yes Mabus, stop Rystren from kidnapping you and subjecting you to his incessant facepalms


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> yes Mabus, stop Rystren from kidnapping you and subjecting you to his incessant facepalms


XD


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 8, 2017)

Unless you want another fur pile....Lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Unless you want another fur pile....Lol


*passes his head through the door*
Fur pile?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Fur pile?


*Ears perk* pile of fur?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Pile of fur??? :v


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Ears perk* pile of fur?


Not sure if you guys missed it but it was a huge pile of fur that consisted of me, and three other furs. *Tail spikes up in enthusiasum*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Not sure if you guys missed it but it was a huge pile of fur that consisted of me, and three other furs. *Tail spikes up in enthusiasum*


Sadly, I will have to miss this one. 

See yous all laters. Lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Sadly, I will have to miss this one.
> 
> See yous all laters. Lol


Fur pile!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

I want to be on the bottom of the pile please


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Fur pile!


Wow, that is really good! xD
Did you draw that?


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 8, 2017)

*Why aren't I in the pile?*


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Fur pile!





Karatine said:


> Wow, that is really good! xD
> Did you draw that?


Thanks! =D
Yup!... You guys haven't stopped talking about the fur pile sooo... I've done a sketch. X')



Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> *Why aren't I in the pile?*


You wasn't there when it happened, sorry. ;-;


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Fur pile!


Amazing. Truly amazing. That is a beautiful representation of what occurred yesterday.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Fur pile!





*flails happily*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Fur pile!


This is pawsome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey guys and gals!!! About to go play some music trivia at the pizza parlor. Just wanted to say hello to you all!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This is pawsome!!


Who drew this? This is great!


----------



## Reti (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone! ^///^

Aaaand while I'm here : 
'Nighnight everyone!
I know, sleep is for the weak. 
But it's midnight... So I feel really weak right now. ^^' 

Bye! =3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Thanks everyone! ^///^
> 
> Aaaand while I'm here :
> 'Nighnight everyone!
> ...


Night Reti! Furry Dreams!


----------



## Royn (Mar 8, 2017)

HA!  Never miss a furpile cause my fur IS pile.  All must do is lay curled up on a floor, and BAM.  Furpile.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 8, 2017)

You know it's a good day when Dominos are giving away free pizza! My thumb feels better already! XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know it's a good day when Dominos are giving away free pizza! My thumb feels better already! XD


Free shit = Best shit.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Free shit = Best shit.



B) 
Thats a good wisdom


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 8, 2017)

Reti said:


> Fur pile!


 Well that's awesome right there!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Free shit = Best shit.


*But rabies is free. :/


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *But rabies is free. :/


Nope. 

They waste energy giving it to me, because I already have it. :3

And I get to legally kick a puppy in self defense. Win/win. <3


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello everybody


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Hello everybody


yo.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Hello everybody


Hello there, person I've not met yet.

Eh, welcome to the Open Chat thread I suppose?


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hello there, person I've not met yet.
> 
> Eh, welcome to the Open Chat thread I suppose?



Yeah hello... Ive been on this site before but certain things sorta made me stop comeing but honestly i need to get people to talk to and not be... alone as sad as that may sound haha....



SveltColt said:


> yo.


Hello dude


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Hello dude



how are you doing this fine day/night?


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> how are you doing this fine day/night?



Well.... Mixed but nothing that needs to get brought to light lol 
Other then that i guess alright normal day for me .... just boring cause not really anybody to talk to


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Yeah hello... Ive been on this site before but certain things sorta made me stop comeing but honestly i need to get people to talk to and not be... alone as sad as that may sound haha....


Eh, each to their own, mate. Some people can't stand being alone/lonely while some actively seek being alone as they much prefer it. Personally I prefer being on my own, but even I do want to interact with people from time to time.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh, each to their own, mate. Some people can't stand being alone/lonely while some actively seek being alone as they much prefer it. Personally I prefer being on my own, but even I do want to interact with people from time to time.



Well... Honestly im more of a loner pardon the pun but a lone wolf if you will (haha... god kill me lmao) but behind that i at least want somene to talk to being literally alone all the time for me just makes my mind wander and i just sorta shut down at that point ><


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Well... Honestly im more of a loner pardon the pun but a lone wolf if you will (haha... god kill me lmao) but behind that i at least want somene to talk to being literally alone all the time for me just makes my mind wander and i just sorta shut down at that point ><


Lmao, don't make me go "awooooooooo" on your ass. 

I'm pretty much a lone wolf myself, so can't really say much on it.

Human interaction is important, even if you don't  personally feel you generally need it.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

That moment when a light drizzle turns into cluster snow and somehow begins to stick to a rain-soaked ground at just over 40 Fahrenheit... glad to be back in my room where I can wait for the next fur pile


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That moment when a light drizzle turns into cluster snow and somehow begins to stick to a rain-soaked ground at just over 40 Fahrenheit... glad to be back in my room where I can wait for the next fur pile


Oh. Fun. 

*gasps* did you say....fur pile?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That moment when a light drizzle turns into cluster snow and somehow begins to stick to a rain-soaked ground at just over 40 Fahrenheit... glad to be back in my room where I can wait for the next fur pile





Serin said:


> Oh. Fun.
> 
> *gasps* did you say....fur pile?


lol, I guess that's a thing now


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> lol, I guess that's a thing now


I'd have to agree xD


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lmao, don't make me go "awooooooooo" on your ass.
> 
> I'm pretty much a lone wolf myself, so can't really say much on it.
> 
> Human interaction is important, even if you don't  personally feel you generally need it.



Awooooooo away lmao..... But true people can stay away from anybody all they want but then eventually they will crave any form of contact they can get


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> lol, I guess that's a thing now


XD I guess so. 


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'd have to agree xD


XD sounds like fun though


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD I guess so.
> 
> XD sounds like fun though


It was... and it was warm and fuzzy


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It was... and it was warm and fuzzy


Awwwee...see. I need warm and fuzzy. I freeze my butt off Dx like last night for example


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

:v 
*noms own tail*


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :v
> *noms own tail*


^ Adorable


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :v
> *noms own tail*


Hai Mabus.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hai Mabus.



Howdy Serin


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Howdy Serin


How are you? :3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :v
> *noms own tail*


Wazzup, Mabus?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> How are you? :3



Woofy i suppose xP

*woofs silently* =D


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wazzup, Mabus?



Wolf stuff and fire stuff  
*wags*


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woofy i suppose xP
> 
> *woofs silently* =D


XD awe. That's good.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wolf stuff and fire stuff
> *wags*





Mabus said:


> Woofy i suppose xP
> 
> *woofs silently* =D


Nice! *woofs back*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Nice! *woofs back*



8O 

The Crimson woofs back!
*bluescreens*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Awooooooo away lmao..... But true people can stay away from anybody all they want but then eventually they will crave any form of contact they can get


It's about human psychology, basically. That and genetics and biology.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Well... Honestly im more of a loner pardon the pun but a lone wolf if you will (haha... god kill me lmao) but behind that i at least want somene to talk to being literally alone all the time for me just makes my mind wander and i just sorta shut down at that point ><


Being lonely sucks so bad, I hope the forums help you with it somewhat 


Mabus said:


> :v
> *noms own tail*


hey mabus xP


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Welp. I sadly have to cut out this family tree....I really don't want to...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Welp. I sadly have to cut out this family tree....I really don't want to...


What do you mean? :l


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 8O
> 
> The Crimson woofs back!
> *bluescreens*


As long as you Red Screen on me, we can work with almost anything that happens xP


Serin said:


> Welp. I sadly have to cut out this family tree....I really don't want to...


What for?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Welp. I sadly have to cut out this family tree....I really don't want to...


O.O


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> As long as you Red Screen on me, we can work with almost anything that happens xP
> 
> What for?


My Spanish class


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> O.O


XD I hate everyone in my family except for my grandma...


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> What do you mean? :l


It's for Spanish


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> My Spanish class


Ah...


Serin said:


> XD I hate everyone in my family except for my grandma...


That escalated quickly xP


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> My Spanish class


Ohhhhhh thought you meant us for a moment...

Dumb firewoofer brain xD


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Ah...
> 
> That escalated quickly xP


XD it's true though.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ohhhhhh thought you meant us for a moment...
> 
> Dumb firewoofer brain xD


Lol. XD 

Your brain isn't dumb. Don't put your brain down! :c


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ohhhhhh thought you meant us for a moment...
> 
> Dumb firewoofer brain xD


Too much smoke in that woofer brain 


Serin said:


> Welp. I sadly have to cut out this family tree....I really don't want to...


Is it your first year in spanish?


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Too much smoke in that woofer brain
> 
> Is it your first year in spanish?


Technically yes, but I'm Mexican (and a few other races) and I grew up around it so I understand it. Before I joined that class I had a hard time speaking it, writing it and reading it. It's a cake walk though


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ohhhhhh thought you meant us for a moment...
> 
> Dumb firewoofer brain xD





Serin said:


> Your brain isn't dumb. Don't put your brain down! :c





Karatine said:


> Too much smoke in that woofer brain


Oi! Mabus! You're amazing, don't say that... even if you have a little smoke in your head, you're still really cool!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Technically yes, but I'm Mexican (and a few other races) and I grew up around it so I understand it. Before I joined that class I had a hard time speaking it, writing it and reading it. It's a cake walk though


Oh okay, family trees just sounds like a Spanish 1 assignment xP


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh okay, family trees just sounds like a Spanish 1 assignment xP


Yap. It is. Lol. 

Annnnnddd I just lost my pencil. *cries*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ohhhhhh thought you meant us for a moment...
> 
> Dumb firewoofer brain xD


Firewoofer you say? Firewoofer I give!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

*Arf* Hello!!!
What are yall up to tonight? No furpiles?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Firewoofer you say? Firewoofer I give!





Thats mah fiyah brothah :U
*does firefighter stuff*


----------



## Artruya (Mar 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Firewoofer you say? Firewoofer I give!


Omg xP


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *Arf* Hello!!!
> What are yall up to tonight? No furpiles?


Hi Okami! Oh not much just... WAIT, you said furpile??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

*lifts head to the sky and howls*AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Omg xP
> 
> Hi Okami! Oh not much just... WAIT, you said furpile??


Did I say furpile?! Oh shit!!!!!
*sees Furries running*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *lifts head to the sky and howls*AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Dammit!
*howls* AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
"Fur pile!!"
*Tackles Okami*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *Arf* Hello!!!
> What are yall up to tonight? No furpiles?


No, not yet at least


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *Arf* Hello!!!
> What are yall up to tonight? No furpiles?


Okami!! Herro. And no sadly.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

*woofs from far away* :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Dammit!
> *howls* AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> "Fur pile!!"
> *Tackles Okami*


*falls down laughing* Nooooooooooooooo!
Help!! I am being smothered in fur!!!!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *falls down laughing* Nooooooooooooooo!
> Help!! I am being smothered in fur!!!!


Oh jeez it's going again.
*Sits on both furs*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 8, 2017)

I bought a program today for making pixel art, then I realized I have no idea how to even do that, or where to even start.

Why ya'll fur-piling over there?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh jeez it's going again.
> *Sits on both furs*


Oomph! Welcome!


Sogreth said:


> I bought a program today for making pixel art, then I realized I have no idea how to even do that, or where to even start.
> 
> Why ya'll fur-piling over there?


Why not? It's fun!


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

I love seeing pixel art... But i myself suck at art in general sooo could never do it


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I bought a program today for making pixel art, then I realized I have no idea how to even do that, or where to even start.
> 
> Why ya'll fur-piling over there?


Try drawing simple things first. References are helpful too.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 8, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Oomph! Welcome!
> 
> Why not? It's fun!


*swan dives into fur pile recklessly* WOOO HOOOOOO xD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *swan dives into fur pile recklessly* WOOO HOOOOOO xD


Yaaay!
(Ooouuch ;-; .)





Sogreth said:


> I bought a program today for making pixel art, then I realized I have no idea how to even do that, or where to even start.
> 
> Why ya'll fur-piling over there?


Just going into Ms paint and lowering the resolution to 128x128 or something can help you get started. Or dotpict... thanks artruya


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I bought a program today for making pixel art, then I realized I have no idea how to even do that, or where to even start.
> 
> Why ya'll fur-piling over there?


What's the name of the program? A drawing tablet is often recommended if you intend to do digital art.

There are a lot of tutorials on Youtube and the internet you can check out for free.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

*paints instead*

^-^ Now I'll just put a happy little bush here... right next to the river....
Ahhhhh.... thats refreshing.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin. Needs. To. Draw. The urge to draw is driving this fox up the wall.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *paints instead*
> 
> ^-^ Now I'll just put a happy little bush here... right next to the river....
> Ahhhhh.... thats refreshing.


Lol, my hero xP


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

But remember dont you ever tell anybody that the little bush is there


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

I dropped my phone in the toilet!!!! Damnit!!!!!! All these years and have never done that before!!!!! I am on my old phone now. Bhutrflai is pissed!!
My old phone with the cracked screen with two pieces of clear packing tape holding the screen together. Love this old phone.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dropped my phone in the toilet!!!! Damnit!!!!!! All these years and have never done that before!!!!! I am on my old phone now. Bhutrflai is pissed!!


Uh oh. Run for it?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> But remember dont you ever tell anybody that the little bush is there


Don't forget the happy little couds!
Kinda hard to breath under all this fur!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Uh oh. Run for it?


No running. No sense in dying tired.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dropped my phone in the toilet!!!! Damnit!!!!!! All these years and have never done that before!!!!! I am on my old phone now. Bhutrflai is pissed!!



I heard a bowl filled with rice helps  so that the phone will continue to work.... it worked on someones phone near me lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

But remember, this is your world. Put anything you want in there.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No running. No sense in dying tired.


Errrmmm. Jump on a train? XD take the bus? Subway? XD flyyy?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> But remember, this is your world. Put anything you want in there.


No pressure. Just......tap it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dropped my phone in the toilet!!!! Damnit!!!!!! All these years and have never done that before!!!!! I am on my old phone now. Bhutrflai is pissed!!
> My old phone with the cracked screen with two pieces of clear packing tape holding the screen together. Love this old phone.


I feel like every now and then, were due to fall victim to one life's classic mistakes. Like dropping your phone in the toilet xD


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


Oh god x-x... -hides-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> I heard a bowl filled with rice helps  so that the phone will continue to work.... it worked on someones phone near me lol


Already on it. My catlike reflexes didn't even let the phone fully submerge before I snatched it out, pried it apart, and yank the battery.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


LMAO xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> LMAO xD


Every Bob Ross Fan should love it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *swan dives into fur pile recklessly* WOOO HOOOOOO xD


Hey Artruya!! Welcome to the pile!


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Already on it. My catlike reflexes didn't even let the phone fully submerge before I snatched it out, pried it apart, and yank the battery.



Hmmmm... something wrong with that sentence..... Oh yeah your not a cat.... Thus you have no cat reflexes dun dun dunnnnnnn


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Hmmmm... something wrong with that sentence..... Oh yeah your not a cat.... Thus you have no cat reflexes dun dun dunnnnnnn


 lol. My wolf like reglexes just arent as fast.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

I keep getting smacked in the face with the realization that I have a fox tail...but I can't wear it. *sadface*


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> lol. My wolf like reglexes just arent as fast.


So what your saying is your started to dart for it to help your poor phone and then flopped to the ground  tongue lawled out


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> I keep getting smacked in the face with the realization that I have a fox tail...but I can't wear it. *sadface*


Why not?!? I have a wolf tail and will be wearing it in a St Patricks day parade this weekend in Atlanta. Me and bhutrflai both will have our tails on. And be dressed like pirates!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> So what your saying is your started to dart for it to help your poor phone and then flopped to the ground  tongue lawled out


More or less. Lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Oh god x-x... -hides-



Ha.... ha.. you think that is horrifying i have one question. *Have you ever seen bane in the manifestation of a orc?




*



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> lol. My wolf like reglexes just arent as fast.



*I'm getting really tired of yah shit -_- you make enough puns already.*




Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dropped my phone in the toilet!!!! Damnit!!!!!! All these years and have never done that before!!!!! I am on my old phone now. Bhutrflai is pissed!!
> My old phone with the cracked screen with two pieces of clear packing tape holding the screen together. Love this old phone.


**GASPS* as the prophecy *
*foretold*


Spoiler: Why did i do this






-Praydeth- said:


> Ok i got a idea for a fucking comic as stupid as that fucking is.
> 
> Guy wakes up multiple alarms going off
> Classic mechanical alarm clock, Some extremely girly song, a recording of himself that says hes late for his classes and a talk radio.
> ...





ok apparently it can't do quotes that long


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> More or less. Lol


Ah ha... my detective skills never are wrong.... lol 



Serin said:


> I keep getting smacked in the face with the realization that I have a fox tail...but I can't wear it. *sadface*


 
I want one id wear it on my pants no mater where i go... i wouldnt care
 haha


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ha.... ha.. you think that is horrifying i have one question. *Have you ever seen bane in the manifestation of a orc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howl are yah Deth?


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ha.... ha.. you think that is horrifying i have one question. *Have you ever seen bane in the manifestation of a orc?*



No i havent and i love tear of grace lol..... jesus christ


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why not?!? I have a wolf tail and will be wearing it in a St Patricks day parade this weekend in Atlanta. Me and bhutrflai both will have our tails on. And be dressed like pirates!!


Parents don't know about the furry situation. Lol. (I know my mom would definitely flip out.) So they'd find it weird and would wanna know why.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Ah ha... my detective skills never are wrong.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish. XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ha.... ha.. you think that is horrifying i have one question. *Have you ever seen bane in the manifestation of a orc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Serin said:


> Parents don't know about the furry situation. Lol. (I know my mom would definitely flip out.) So they'd find it weird and would wanna know why.


Ahhhhhh.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Parents don't know about the furry situation. Lol. (I know my mom would definitely flip out.) So they'd find it weird and would wanna know why.



Ah that would complacate things.... At this point my family knows this about me.... It was much like the whole gay thing came out when i didnt want it to -,- but its whatever aside for a little weird as it is to my mother she doesnt say anything


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ahhhhhh.


Yap. Earlier today she said she wouldn't freak out if I told her I was lesbian (it's kind of a long story. Long story short, she doesn't like Ry and she thinks I'm single and she's been noticing that I've been turning down guys) but I know her. If she would freak out about that, she'd freak out about the furry situation.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dropped my phone in the toilet!!!! Damnit!!!!!! All these years and have never done that before!!!!! I am on my old phone now. Bhutrflai is pissed!!
> My old phone with the cracked screen with two pieces of clear packing tape holding the screen together. Love this old phone.



_**GASPS* as the prophecy *_
*foretold*


Spoiler: Why did i do this



Ok i got a idea for a fucking comic as stupid as that fucking is.

     Guy wakes up multiple alarms going off
Classic mechanical alarm clock, Some extremely girly song, a recording of himself that says hes late for his classes and a talk radio.

the guy Sits up clicks tounge on top of mouth while eyes rapidly flutter. After 2 more controlled flutters his eyes open with realization **pupils shrink slightly*.*
Guy: _*Loud constant scream
*_
He looks at his left hand.* It's a paw. *He looks at his right hand. *Screaming briefly 

increases in tone while grasping right paw.
*
He moves his left hand to his paws digit that is closest to where his thumb to be and tries to
move it like thumb. _**his screaming quivers as he realizes he can't*
*_
He rushes to the to the bathroom. _**takes a moment to open door correctly with paw*. Still screaming
*_
He rushes into the bathroom and up to the mirror Leaving bits of hair in the air behind him.

He then puts his hands on the side of his face afterwards dropping his jaw. _*Flabbergasted breathing intterups screaming.
*_
He twists the knob on for the sink with a little trouble doing so then splashes water onto his face while trying to get some to clean his eyes.

He looks back up while rubbing his eyes with his paws then drops them down. **Still ugly & also still a furry*
*
He drastically and hastily goes into a panicked expression _**Starts to scream louder then chuckles madly in disbelief*.
*_
He searches frantically around the counter for his electric hair cutter & in the process knocking over his toothbrush holder.

He then garbs the cord for the hair cutter and misses three times trying to put it in the outlet.

He starts shaving hair off his chest with urgency leaving a empty hairless patch & cuts from the hair cutter.

*His phone rings. He starts screaming louder with now a clear sense of panic while he puts his hands on his head forgetting he had the clipper still on leaving a hairless spot on his head and part of his right leg as he drops it.
*
It focuses on outward from where he is in the bathroom to his bedside table.
The phone says *"*DAD_*" *_and 2 messages from him  "_*THAT WAS THE LAST FUCKING STRAW*_" &_* "YOU CAN PAY FOR YOUR OWN GOD DAM TUITION SINCE YOU DON'T SEEM TO CARE ABOUT YOUR EDUCATION*_"

He runs to get answer the phone.

He struggles picking up the phone having it slip out of his paws multiple times. _**he accidentally hits decline*
*_
He picks it up and re dials the number as soon as he can.
*"WHAT THE FUCK WHERE YOU THINKING! IT'S UNBELIEVABLE THAT MY OWN CHILD COU-"*
_"Da-" "*OH DON'T YOU FUCKING DARE YOU LOST YOUR DAM RIGHT TO CALL ME THAT AFTER WHAT YOU DID"
*
**He starts pacing around  the dorm-room*

"DAD YO-     "DID YOU NOT HEAR ME YOU LOST YOUR DAM RIGHT TO CALL ME THAT!"
*_
_*"DAD THIS IS MORE IMPORTANT  RIGHT NOW YOU NEED TO SE-"*_

*he dropped the phone in the toilet.*

**He lets out a repressed demented scream*.*



*There's a knock on the door.*

He looks around the room with his hands on his head.

Muffled from behind the door. *"Hey i can't seem to find my keys would you be able- *_*oh wait never-mind i got them.*_
_**The door creaks open**_

" I didn't know you where a furry."

This hurt to make but it had to be done. I guess if a crap ton of people say they wan't more and like this i might just do it.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Ah that would complacate things.... At this point my family knows this about me.... It was much like the whole gay thing came out when i didnt want it to -,- but its whatever aside for a little weird as it is to my mother she doesnt say anything


Yap. Although I'm glad. Most parents freak out


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> _**GASPS* as the prophecy *_
> *foretold*
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I liked it!


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yap. Although I'm glad. Most parents freak out



I could say depending on how you word it and all... it could come out pretty tame....


----------



## Mabus (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> I keep getting smacked in the face with the realization that I have a fox tail...but I can't wear it. *sadface*





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why not?!? I have a wolf tail and will be wearing it in a St Patricks day parade this weekend in Atlanta. Me and bhutrflai both will have our tails on. And be dressed like pirates!!



I would wear a wolf floofer... but it'd catch fire or I'd get yelled at by chief :v

*rolls around*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

Well Furries. Gotta go to bed now. Yall have fun! See yall tomorrow!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yap. Earlier today she said she wouldn't freak out if I told her I was lesbian (it's kind of a long story. Long story short, she doesn't like Ry and she thinks I'm single and she's been noticing that I've been turning down guys) but I know her. If she would freak out about that, she'd freak out about the furry situation.


even if your a commoner like me it becomes quickly apparent knowledge that if you fursona is a fox you are homosexual. I'm sorry but it's true.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Furries. Gotta go to bed now. Yall have fun! See yall tomorrow!


Bye Okami! XP see ya! Sleep well


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> I could say depending on how you word it and all... it could come out pretty tame....


Mmmm. Maybe. But you haven't met my mom. Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> even if your a commoner like me it becomes quickly apparent knowledge that if you fursona is a fox you are homosexual. I'm sorry but it's true.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> even if your a commoner like me it becomes quickly apparent knowledge that if you fursona is a fox you are homosexual. I'm sorry but it's true.


Lol. The thought of liking the female gender makes me cringe. So that's not necessarily true. And why just foxes?


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Furries. Gotta go to bed now. Yall have fun! See yall tomorrow!


Night!



Serin said:


> Mmmm. Maybe. But you haven't met my mom. Lol



True but if shes alright with you if you was les... it seems odd that she would be harsher on that (Even though trust me i know comeing out as a furry would be way fuckin worse then comeing out as gay,bi,les, trans)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not necessarily.


i am still at 100% accuracy i wish i was proven wrong i really expected to be at this point.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Night!
> 
> 
> 
> True but if shes alright with you if you was les... it seems odd that she would be harsher on that (Even though trust me i know comeing out as a furry would be way fuckin worse then comeing out as gay,bi,les, trans)


Thing is, she's bipolar. So she reacts differently to certain things


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Thing is, she's bipolar. So she reacts differently to certain things



Ah...thats a bit tougher.....


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Ah...thats a bit tougher.....


Yeah. Plus her and I don't see eye to eye. So it just complicates things even more


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yeah. Plus her and I don't see eye to eye. So it just complicates things even more





wolfdude555 said:


> Ah...thats a bit tougher.....


Psa you guys might end up getting reply restrictions sadly if you keep posting this frequently but then again if you do that is more people complaining and the issue is more likely to be fixed. *Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I don't know how i should feel about this.*


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yeah. Plus her and I don't see eye to eye. So it just complicates things even more


Yeah... i guess you could hold off and not say anything till the moment was right.... if you "ever" wanted to even come out with that


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Yeah... i guess you could hold off and not say anything till the moment was right.... if you "ever" wanted to even come out with that


Thing is, I'm not lesbian. Just to clear that up. Lol. As for the furry situation, I probably won't tell her. 



-Praydeth- said:


> Psa you guys might end up getting reply restrictions sadly if you keep posting this frequently but then again if you do that is more people complaining and the issue is more likely to be fixed. *Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I don't know how i should feel about this.*


Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Thing is, she's bipolar. So she reacts differently to certain things


Oh that's hard. I've had experiences like that with my grandfather. Where he'd explode over little things


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> Thing is, I'm not lesbian. Just to clear that up. Lol. As for the furry situation, I probably won't tell her.


You sure about that i know a nice fox to set you up with -wink wonk- ..... Im kidding lol Its all fine just be up and front honest about that


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh that's hard. I've had experiences like that with my grandfather. Where he'd explode over little things


Yeah. When she's mad..avoid avoid.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> You sure about that i know a nice fox to set you up with -wink wonk- ..... Im kidding lol Its all fine just be up and front honest about that


XD no thanks. I wouldn't trade my kitsune for anyone else. Lol. Or anything. Yap. If a anything I'm probably gonna tell my grandma instead. She's more of a mom to me


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 8, 2017)

https://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3DnExojOw%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720

We ok now?


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD no thanks. I wouldn't trade my kitsune for anyone else. Lol. Or anything. Yap. If a anything I'm probably gonna tell my grandma instead. She's more of a mom to me



aww and sorta ouch? lol Oh hell if the rocky issues i have with my boyfriend fucks up ima nab me a monkey man O3O


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I would wear a wolf floofer... but it'd catch fire or I'd get yelled at by chief :v
> 
> *rolls around*


I have a lot of fox tails but no fox OCs. I just like the fluff. Anyway, I clip them to my purse like an over sized keychain. That way I can have a tail with me all day, every day.


----------



## Serin (Mar 8, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> aww and sorta ouch? lol Oh hell if the rocky issues i have with my boyfriend fucks up ima nab me a monkey man O3O


XD lol. Not really an ouch. Awwee. Shhh. It's okay.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 8, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I have a lot of fox tails but no fox OCs. I just like the fluff. Anyway, I clip them to my purse like an over sized keychain. That way I can have a tail with me all day, every day.


How come I never see people wearing furry paraphernalia in my state? ;-;


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How come I never see people wearing furry paraphernalia in my state? ;-;


It's pretty uncommon. I've only seen one other person with a tail on them like I have mine. It looked identical to one of my tails too. Funny coincidence.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How come I never see people wearing furry paraphernalia in my state? ;-;


I live in tennessee... yeah not gonna have any  in my little town



Serin said:


> XD lol. Not really an ouch. Awwee. Shhh. It's okay.


Nahh its fine trust me we are trying but.. i dont think its gonna work... doesnt mean im not gonna try.... i only said the 2nd part cause ive been addicted to monkey dudes lately lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

One thing to mention though if you do tell your friends you are a furry. The best way to have them become ok with it is a custom cards against humanity deck with all the personal shit you can put in.




wolfdude555 said:


> I live in tennessee... yeah not gonna have any  in my little town
> 
> Nahh its fine trust me we are trying but.. i dont think its gonna work... doesnt mean im not gonna try.... i only said the 2nd part cause ive been addicted to monkey dudes lately lol


I didn't think anything would be close to me. But oh no you wonder what F.A.U. is and you live fucking 20 minutes away from it my god.


Also what are your guy's opinions on bronies in the fandom and be honest.


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> I live in tennessee... yeah not gonna have any  in my little town
> 
> 
> Nahh its fine trust me we are trying but.. i dont think its gonna work... doesnt mean im not gonna try.... i only said the 2nd part cause ive been addicted to monkey dudes lately lol


Awe. At least you're trying though. Some people just stop if it isn't working out. XD oh okay


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> One thing to mention though if you do tell your friends you are a furry. The best way to have them become ok with it is a custom cards against humanity deck with all the personal shit you can put in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also. I already mentioned furries to some of my friends. They're okay with it. One wasn't at first though. 

Bronies are bronies. Nothing wrong with them. I don't mind them.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I didn't think anything would be close to me. But oh no you wonder what F.A.U. is and you live fucking 20 minutes away from it my god.
> 
> 
> Also what are your guy's opinions on bronies in the fandom and be honest.


Eh??? i live 20 mins from some furry thing??? As for bronies uhhh... well from what i gathered most bronies and furries hate each other.... i dont care either way hell my ex was one and he even knew i was a fur



Serin said:


> Awe. At least you're trying though. Some people just stop if it isn't working out. XD oh okay


Yup.... thats all that matters


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Eh??? i live 20 mins from some furry thing??? As for bronies uhhh... well from what i gathered most bronies and furries hate each other.... i dont care either way hell my ex was one and he even knew i was a fur
> 
> 
> Yup.... thats all that matters


I hope things go well though ^^


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Eh??? i live 20 mins from some furry thing??? As for bronies uhhh... well from what i gathered most bronies and furries hate each other.... i dont care either way hell my ex was one and he even knew i was a fur
> Yup.... thats all that matters



No i was saying i found out i did.

Also the reason i asked is because my friend is both and i was just kinda wondering where everyone else on this statement. (And no as in brony i mean talking about that actually gets off to ponies so yeah opinions on that* i personally don't give a fuck)*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

*flops*


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> No i was saying i found out i did.
> 
> Also the reason i asked id because my friend is both and i was just kinda wondering where everyone else on this statement.


Ohh it depends literally on the person you talk to



Rystren said:


> *flops*


Howdy


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Howdy


*Waves* hi


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Waves* hi


-Returns the wave- How is you?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> -Returns the wave- How is you?


Tired, headachy. Not happy that I have to get up early to sit in a chair for several hours


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Tired, headachy. Not happy that I have to get up early to sit in a chair for several hours


I know the feeling on being tired and haveing a huge headache... Why do you have to get up early?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> I know the feeling on being tired and haveing a huge headache... Why do you have to get up early?


Because I have to be sitting in a chair on the third floor by 7:30 in the morning


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3DnExojOw%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720
> 
> We ok now?


Is this modfox in his natural behaviour, unbelievable footage.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops*


Hey, Rystren 
as much as I'd love to stay up... I gotta sleep now :< good night


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Ha i sure do wish i could sleep because* i certainly don't have a heart problem where i practically have to pass out from exhaustion if i want to sleep*.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ha i sure do wish i could sleep because* i certainly don't have a heart problem where i practically have to pass out from exhaustion if i want to sleep*.


That's rough... anyway goodnight for real this time... I'm going... I swear


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey, Rystren
> as much as I'd love to stay up... I gotta sleep now :< good night


Hello. 

Goodnight


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Is this modfox in his natural behaviour, unbelievable footage.


am i the only one that feels your sergal or should i say "sir"gal,  should have a top hat and monocle.
what if he was some sort of dr.jykle & mr. Hyde situation that would be fucking perfect.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

Anywho


----------



## modfox (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Is this modfox in his natural behaviour, unbelievable footage.


that is me IRL.
nice new avi by the way Rystren


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Anywho


Ooooow...
You just became even fluffier! =o



modfox said:


> nice new avi by the way Rystren


I can only agree!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops*


Howdy, sir.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

modfox said:


> that is me IRL.
> nice new avi by the way Rystren


Serin decided to surprise me today. Lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Already on it. My catlike reflexes didn't even let the phone fully submerge before I snatched it out, pried it apart, and yank the battery.


A wolf with cat-like reflexes... interesting!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> am i the only one that feels your sergal or should i say "sir"gal,  should have a top hat and monocle.
> what if he was some sort of dr.jykle & mr. Hyde situation that would be fucking perfect.


Im sirgaling like a sir, I have all these toys


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> A wolf with cat-like reflexes... interesting!


He have an identity crisis, we should help him with it so stop being rude.



Martin2W said:


> Im sirgaling like a sir, I have all these toys


Oh! sir... *tips imaginary hat*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

modfox said:


> that is me IRL.
> nice new avi by the way Rystren


But you look so drunk in that gif. IDK if foxes drink or do 420


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> He have an identity crisis, we should help him with it so stop being rude.
> 
> 
> Oh! sir... *tips imaginary hat*


I'm sorry, was I rude??? My bad, I thought I was just making an observation and saying that it was interesting


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm sorry, was I rude??? My bad, I thought I was just making an observation and saying that it was interesting


It's actually fascinating


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It's actually fascinating


See? I'm not the only one!

I'll BRB, food calls- and a chance to show off my section's new waterproof jackets!


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm sorry, was I rude??? My bad, I thought I was just making an observation and saying that it was interesting



I shouldn't try sarcasm... I'm not good at it.
Now I don't know if you're doing sarcasm too or if I pissed you off. ;-;


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> I shouldn't try sarcasm... I'm not good at it.
> Now I don't know if you're doing sarcasm too or if I pissed you off. ;-;


I'm a strange being; where most are composed of 80% water, I'm 60% sarcasm


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm a strange being; where most are composed of 80% water, I'm 60% sarcasm


Ohh you silly sarcastic furball. You know that you have to be 80% water to survive?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ohh you silly sarcastic furball. You know that you have to be 80% water to survive?


I guess I'm the 8th wonder of the world :V


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey guys! Today my history tutor was going on about *inferring *stuff, and all it made me think about was: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Darn, I missed the fur-pile!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hey guys! Today my history tutor was going on about *inferring *stuff, and all it made me think about was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(We could start another one)
Honestly, I think the wall is starting to come down between the fandom and the normies. NBC did a story on one of the recent Anthrocons, and they covered it in a strictly factual manner. The reporter was open minded enough to try some of the smaller facets of the fandom for herself- the only negative comment she made was that it just wasn't for her, and that was more respectable than how any previous media coverage had been. In all honesty, we may soon be as accepted as anyone else


----------



## modfox (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But you look so drunk in that gif. IDK if foxes drink or do 420


yes we drink. try vulpine drinks. they are the shit man


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> (We could start another one)
> Honestly, I think the wall is starting to come down between the fandom and the normies. NBC did a story on one of the recent Anthrocons, and they covered it in a strictly factual manner. The reporter was open minded enough to try some of the smaller facets of the fandom for herself- the only negative comment she made was that it just wasn't for her, and that was more respectable than how any previous media coverage had been. In all honesty, we may soon be as accepted as anyone else



Yes, I saw that report too! That was some of the best reporting on the fandom I have ever seen. Yeah, I think the community has long been the subject of cheap jokes and ridicule in the media ever since its following gained increasing attention, but today the fact that segments of the media have become more tolerant and accepting of the 'unusual' is a great sign!

Another one?! YAY


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

It always seemed like it was just a meme to hate the fandom. People never really gave me an actual legitimate reason.

People are mostly like a flock of Flamingos I find. If one flies off, so do the others, but they haven't got a clue why the first one took off in the first place. They just do it because someone else did it.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> It always seemed like it was just a meme to hate the fandom. People never really gave me an actual legitimate reason.
> 
> People are mostly like a flock of Flamingos I find. If one flies off, so do the others, but they haven't got a clue why the first one took off in the first place. They just do it because someone else did it.


Bro, I had to read that about 4 times to understand it... but you're right. People's reactions to things are very much driven by the Mob-mentality. When deciding to hate something, society is very much a hive mind- but fortunately for us, I think that mentality is starting to shift towards acceptance. And (as much hate I know I'll catch) we have humor doing it's job to break the ice and make the unspeakable common conversation to thank. Those jokes might have actually been what opened the door for the acceptance of the furry fandom... and I, for one, am not going to close it since it's finally opening


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

I apologise, I find it quite difficult to say things in a way that makes sense.

Makes sense to me but not necessarily for anyone else I guess~

But yeah, I've never really been one to follow the crowd. I'd rather make my own judgements.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Boo! I have to see my therapist today. And then the dentist.
And before that, work.
Busy day


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Boo! I have to see my therapist today. And then the dentist.
> And before that, work.
> Busy day


Fun... Good luck! *hugs*


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Boo! I have to see my therapist today. And then the dentist.
> And before that, work.
> Busy day




Take it easy dude~


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Take it easy dude~



I'll try. But no guarantees.


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Boo! I have to see my therapist today. And then the dentist.
> And before that, work.
> Busy day


Ouch... good luck! *hugs*



Selly said:


> But yeah, I've never really been one to follow the crowd. I'd rather make my own judgements.


You say that as if it is always a bad thing... I mean, we can't always know everything and can't make our own judgement when the knowledge is missing. So we need to follow something... Or know everything but I doubt one is able to master all the domains. ^^'
If we have the knowledge, THEN we can create our own point of view... Because we can't question everything... Always.
(I changed the subject just to say that I understood people with these kind of behavior. Since I'm applying it without even knowing about it.)

In the furry case the easiest knowledge to access... is porn. So even someone who want to make his own judgement, he will fall head first into it.
And the media don't really help, they want sensationalism and easy to produce news. What will the audience watch? What is weird? What is funny? This happy/friendly comunity?... Nobody cares. Oh! There is porn of it! Let's use this!

...

I'm going out of bounds here...

Anyway, here is the moral : trust the media but keep in mind that it's only the most selling part of the information, trust the crowd but check for minoritie's advices and treat the popular advice as harshly as the unpopular ones. And finally, remember you always are influenced.

...

Well... I'm going back to hugs and fluff, I'm saying shit whenever I try to talk seriously.


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Well... Yeah there is that, but with my history, I find it hard to trust anything.

I made this account sometime last year, and I only now just felt like coming out, saying hi.  It's just what I'm used to.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

*quietly crawls*


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Well... Yeah there is that, but with my history, I find it hard to trust anything.
> 
> I made this account sometime last year, and I only now just felt like coming out, saying hi.  It's just what I'm used to.


Oh, And I'm sorry, I got a bit too carried on... I forgot to say hi. ;_;

So... Hi? ^^'

Can you tell us about your history? Or you don't want to talk about it?
(Where is my tact?...)



Rystren said:


> *quietly crawls*


*haven't seen Rystren*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh what a great day. There are some eletricity maintenances at my university so there was no eletricity in our room so we have been released from unix, but thing is next one is economics, so we sent mail to the teacher that there is no electricity and went home. Top kek


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey there~

Probably best I don't go into history, if that's ok.

I'm just a grumpy old git now hehe


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Hey there~
> 
> Probably best I don't go into history, if that's ok.
> 
> I'm just a grumpy old git now hehe


Naw. Not old yet. Lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh what a great day. There are some eletricity maintenances at my university so there was no eletricity in our room so we have been released from unix, but thing is next one is economics, so we sent mail to the teacher that there is no electricity and went home. Top kek


Free day! Lucky! \o



Selly said:


> Hey there~
> 
> Probably best I don't go into history, if that's ok.
> 
> I'm just a grumpy old git now hehe


'Kay, sorry about that. ^^'
I've used all my tact yesterday...



Selly said:


> I made this account sometime last year, and I only now just felt like coming out



Sooo first interaction with the community then?... And you find me, that's not the best start you could have had. ^^'


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm in the waiting room, waiting for my therapist


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh come on, you can't be _that bad! :3

I need to stop being lazy and actually put quotations in. Though in my defence, I am in the middle of a busy office halfway into my shift._


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Excuse me who is this above me?∆∆∆∆∆∆∆


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Oh come on, you can't be _that bad! :3_


You have no idea... ;_;

But you found crimson first, so that's okay I guess. =3



Martin2W said:


> Excuse me who is this above me?∆∆∆∆∆∆∆


Selly, this is Martin, Martin, this is Selly.

Martin is our official sergal, he is friendly, fluffy, and love miniguns.


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Hewwo~


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Hewwo~


He's a little strange sometimes, so be careful.
Hello too btw


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Wazzup, Rystren?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wazzup, Rystren?


Not wanting to leave bed


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Hewwo~


Wazzup stranger


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 9, 2017)

Day 2 of my injury: so far, so good. Haven't noticed any strange discolouration, signs of pus, blood poisoning or anything that could indicate tetanus. What does confuse me is how well I am managing this injury. There is a little stiffness in my thumb but that could be due to the bruising, but no sharp or throbbing pain, even without painkillers; it's like it never happened, and I still have a lot of sensitivity around that area, so no indication of a severed nerve.

Taking all that into account I do find it a little odd and was expecting a little more in terms of recovery. I mean it's not every day you have a 4 mil broken drill bit turning at high speed inside your thumb, and yes, the penetration was right through. So I'm pleasantly surprised here. Could be that I've practiced good medicine from the start, antiseptics, changing the dressing regulary, keeping my hand above my heart and staying calm, etc.

TL;DR: Thumb is in good shape and I am happy. And remember, always practice good medicine with injuries...


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2017)

Morning! (im so tired)


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Not wanting to leave bed


Can't blame you on that one, I wish I was in bed right now!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Oh come on, you can't be _that bad! :3
> 
> I need to stop being lazy and actually put quotations in. Though in my defence, I am in the middle of a busy office halfway into my shift._


Just hit the "Reply button. Does it for you.


Martin2W said:


> Excuse me who is this above me?∆∆∆∆∆∆∆


Someone new, it seems. Regardless, at least wait 3 messages before threatening to sic your sergal on him?


Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*Looks up* Sir, I think you need to give your face a break... it probably doesn't appreciate all of the planting.


Mr. Fox said:


> Day 2 of my injury: so far, so good. Haven't noticed any strange discolouration, signs of pus, blood poisoning or anything that could indicate tetanus. What does confuse me is how well I am managing this injury. There is a little stiffness in my thumb but that could be due to the bruising, but no sharp or throbbing pain, even without painkillers; it's like it never happened, and I still have a lot of sensitivity around that area, so no indication of a severed nerve.
> 
> Taking all that into account I do find it a little odd and was expecting a little more in terms of recovery. I mean it's not every day you have a 4 mil broken drill bit turning at high speed inside your thumb, and yes, the penetration was right through. So I'm pleasantly surprised here. Could be that I've practiced good medicine from the start, antiseptics, changing the dressing regulary, keeping my hand above my heart and staying calm.
> 
> TL;DR: Thumb is in good shape and I am happy. And remember, always practice good medicine with injuries...


It seems that the last 6 months have been nothing but anomalies... I wonder why that could be.


light tear drop said:


> Morning! (im so tired)


You must have a massive backlog of these types of shots... still beautiful, though.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Actually I want to be fully licensed sergal. But problem is mick stopped giving them away aprox 7 month ago. How do I get my license and get written in oficial sergal table?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Just hit the "Reply button. Does it for you.
> 
> Someone new, it seems. Regardless, at least wait 3 messages before threatening to sic your sergal on him?
> 
> ...


 no just google tired furry


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Just hit the "Reply button. Does it for you.


 I know, that's what I mean, I was just being lazy beforehand because reasons.


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Not wanting to leave bed


That's why you've faceplanted?... You needed to lay down?



light tear drop said:


> no just google tired furry


The myth just fallen into pieces...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Someone new, it seems. Regardless, at least wait 3 messages before threatening to sic your sergal on him


But it is so hard to resist. He is very unfriendly as it seems isnt he?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> That's why you've faceplanted?... You needed to lay down?
> 
> 
> The myth just fallen into pieces...


Im sorry im a little behind on the forum I wasn't on yesterday what myth?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It seems that the last 6 months have been nothing but anomalies... I wonder why that could be.


Have been trying to figure that out myself. Some are claiming we're currently going through some type of evolutionary transgression, or maybe the planets are aligned in a certain way, who knows...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Actually I want to be fully licensed sergal. But problem is mick stopped giving them away aprox 7 month ago. How do I get my license and get written in oficial sergal table?


....You can get a license to be a sergal? I wonder if I can find one to be a wolf.


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But it is so hard to resist. He is very unfriendly as it seems isnt he?


Aww, come on...

I don't bite... (Too hard...)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Aww, come on...
> 
> I don't bite... (Too hard...)


Hello, I dont bite, dont be afraid.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But it is so hard to resist. He is very unfriendly as it seems isnt he?


He seems blunt and straightforward, two properties I appreciate in peoples personalities (too bad that State Trooper didn't share them).


light tear drop said:


> Im sorry im a little behind on the forum I wasn't on yesterday what myth?


The running assumption was that it was all your art... still appreciate the running stream though.


Mr. Fox said:


> Have been trying to figure that out myself. Some are claiming we're currently going through some type of evolutionary transgression, or maybe the planets are aligned in a certain way, who knows...


Yeah, that would explain 60 to 0 and no injuries- not even a scratch.

ON THE SUBJECT OF SPRING BREAK AND CLASSES: That moment when you're almost to Spring Break and it snows... a lot. I'm thinking that a) I'm skipping classes today since we got a foot overnight and it's still coming down, and b) if it continues snowing, I might be _flying_ home instead of driving... what d'y'all think?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> He seems blunt and straightforward, two properties I appreciate in peoples personalities (too bad that State Trooper didn't share them).
> 
> The running assumption was that it was all your art... still appreciate the running stream though.


yea no no no non of this art belongs to me its  for entertainment and expression only (copyrights)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....You can get a license to be a sergal? I wonder if I can find one to be a wolf.


Yes I can get licensed. It seems I need send her private message. mick.kemono.cc/sergal_tags.html

*Ok I started analyzing our stranger, lets see*


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> yea no no no non of this art belongs to me its  for entertainment and expression only (copyrights)



Once upon a time, the pictures profeth admited the horrible truth... It was obvious but none of his follower wanted to accept it.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Weird little cut in here... Wtf is a sergal?


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

A sergal is a sergal.

They do sergaly things!


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Weird little cut in here... Wtf is a sergal?


Computer!

Define : "sergal" -> An alien race originated from Eltus. Their design is a mix between sharks, wolves, rabbits, kangaroos and fighter aircrafts.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Weird little cut in here... Wtf is a sergal?


A hybrid I'd never heard of until I met our friend Martin over here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> Once upon a time, the pictures profeth admited the horrible truth... It was obvious but none of his follower wanted to accept it.


You must allow our Lord and Savior, Jibbers Crabst into your heart!





PRAISE JIBBERS!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

*analysis complete. Our friend Selly is friendly and good guy. Nothing wrong found... Detection rate 98%* bleep blop


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> Computer!
> 
> Define : "sergal" -> An alien race originated from Eltus. Their design is a mix between sharks, wolves, rabbits, kangaroos and fighter aircrafts.


And fighter aircrafts??? Hmmm.....


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok I should make introduction. Well, my name is Tombstone the sergal. Im eastern sergal. Beefy build, long dreadlocks red shaded fur. I will tell you more later. Im a brave warrior, prince of gold ring, who betrayed rain silves.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *analysis complete. Our friend Selly is friendly and good guy. Nothing wrong found... Detection rate 98%* bleep blop


I'd have to agree... just make sure you check the packet loss rate, I think he was a solid "bleep boop" xD


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'd have to agree... just make sure you check the packet loss rate, I think he was a solid "bleep boop" xD


Well...I didn't crash it I guess c:


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> And fighter aircrafts??? Hmmm.....


Living airplanes/machines. 

Artistic creativity ftw, eh?


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> And fighter aircrafts??? Hmmm.....


Shhh, don't ask, computer won't like if you question his awnser... ._.



Yakamaru said:


> Living airplanes/machines.
> 
> Artistic creativity ftw, eh?


The result is quite cool so... why not? =D


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Living airplanes/machines.
> 
> Artistic creativity ftw, eh?


All heil mick39. Heil heil.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Living airplanes/machines.
> 
> Artistic creativity ftw, eh?


Techally speaking there is a ..... I think fetish where living machines/airplanes are a thing


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

He's not lying


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> The result is quite cool so... why not? =D


Yes it is more than cool it is godlike. Props to our god.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> All heil mick39. Heil heil.


Careful, you might rub some fur the wrong way with that one... That is Das Fuhror- No es bueno, senor.

"Hail Hydra!"


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Techally speaking there is a ..... I think fetish where living machines/airplanes are a thing


Well... I won't say it's a fetish but... Transformers?



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Careful, you might rub some fur the wrong way with that one...
> 
> "Hail Hydra!"


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... I won't say it's a fetish but... Transformers?


Hey, mine was a movie quote... *licks chest fur in embarrassment*


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... I won't say it's a fetish but... Transformers?



No I mean actual living planes not transformers... I saw it recently ish


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Can't wait for this shift to be over. Works really slow today.


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> No I mean actual living planes not transformers... I saw it recently ish


You've gone too deep in the internet for me...
There is no coming back...
You're doomed...




Selly said:


> Can't wait for this shift to be over. Works really slow today.


I'm... Supposed to work right now but I haven't been able to write a single line of code since an hour...

Do someone know how to write an interpreter with Racket?

*wind noises*


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm... Supposed to work right now but I haven't been able to write a single line of code since an hour...
> 
> Do someone know how to write an interpreter with Racket?
> 
> *wind noises*



I used to know some programming language like half a decade ago, just got a boring data entry job now.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> You've gone too deep in the internet for me...
> There is no coming back...
> You're doomed...
> 
> ...




```
import java.lang.*;
import java.util.*;

public static void Main(String [] Args) {
     System.out.println("I haven't the foggiest");
}
```


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> I used to know some programming language like half a decade ago, just got a boring data entry job now.


That's... Quite sad... You wanted to write programs or are you from another domain?



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> ```
> import java.lang.*;
> import java.util.*;
> 
> ...



You want an instance of "racket"?
here it is :



Spoiler: ((((((((((code))))))))))





```
(define (num-op [op : (number number -> number)]
                [l : Value] [r : Value]) : Value
  (if (and (numV? l) (numV? r))
      (numV (op (numV-n l) (numV-n r)))
      (error 'interp "not a number")))

(define (num+ [l : Value] [r : Value]) : Value
  (num-op + l r))
```
And this code is supposed to work alone... (it's a sum)



So i'm really stuck right now...
I want to go back to Java and object oriented programming. ;_;


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

I wanted to get into game coding but my university was a joke, long story short


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


Stahp hurting your precious face, Fluffbutt.  *pokes your cheek*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> That's... Quite sad... You wanted to write programs or are you from another domain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun, I barely made it through a semester of Java, and I'm currently failing at C...

```
import java.lang.*;
import java.util*;

public static void Main(String[] Args) {
     System.out.println("Yeah, no.\nI'm not the person to ask.\n\nSorry!");
}
```


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> That's... Quite sad... You wanted to write programs or are you from another domain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coding is fun. Until you get stuck


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> I wanted to get into game coding but my university was a joke, long story short


I feel like mine too... We're studying computers in rooms were they are not, and they ask us to bring our personnal computers... Mine is quite heavy sooo...



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Have fun, I barely made it through a semester of Java, and I'm currently failing at C...
> 
> ```
> import java.lang.*;
> ...


C is cool!... But good luck with malloc =p



Serin said:


> Coding is fun. Until you get stuck


I can only agree. It's been a week now since I'm on this program.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> Once upon a time, the pictures profeth admited the horrible truth... It was obvious but none of his follower wanted to accept it.


sheesh cut me some slack here people you all should have known anyway cause if you look they all have different names on them


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> Coding is fun. Until you get stuck


Exactly.


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Haha... Guys, I found something... haha...

I forgot a "d" in "address", haha, silly me, not finding a missing d for 2 hours haha!

*explodes*


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> I feel like mine too... We're studying computers in rooms were they are not, and they ask us to bring our personnal computers... Mine is quite heavy sooo...
> 
> 
> C is cool!... But good luck with malloc =p
> ...


Yap. I think I tried Java before. But anyways, I did it on an online coding school. I would've paid for it too, but I don't have a computer to access it and from what I remember, it costs a lot. Lol


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> Haha... Guys, I found something... haha...
> 
> I forgot a "d" in "address", haha, silly me, not finding a missing d for 2 hours haha!
> 
> *explodes*


It's okay. I would've done the same thing. I hate that


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Exactly.


Tombstone! Hai. How are you?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm done talking with my psycho. Feeling pretty good. Now, 40 mins of free time before dentist.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> Tombstone! Hai. How are you?


Hehe Im good. Today pretty chilly day due to eletric maintenance at my university. How are you, sweetie?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> sheesh cut me some slack here people you all should have known anyway cause if you look they all have different names on them


Hey, I let it go a long time ago. Sorry I didn't say anything, but I figured my lack of comment was an indication. My bad :V


Reti said:


> I feel like mine too... We're studying computers in rooms were they are not, and they ask us to bring our personnal computers... Mine is quite heavy sooo...
> 
> 
> C is cool!... But good luck with malloc =p
> ...


Heavy setup? HA! Check mine- I only get to take a small portion of it with me!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm done talking with my psycho. Feeling pretty good. Now, 40 mins of free time before dentist.


And what your psycho told you? Do you have problems that you go there (depression as I remember)


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Heavy setup? HA! Check mine- I only get to take a small portion of it with me!


It doesn't work, I can't see anything I... I... I'M BLIND GHAAAAA!
Oh, nevermind it just didn't work...


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hehe Im good. Today pretty chilly day due to eletric maintenance at my university. How are you, sweetie?


Huh. I hate that. I'm good. Just making it through this week. Lol. I gotta go! Have a nice day


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Peace~


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> Huh. I hate that. I'm good. Just making it through this week. Lol. I gotta go! Have a nice day


What you hate?


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> Huh. I hate that. I'm good. Just making it through this week. Lol. I gotta go! Have a nice day


Bye! =3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> It doesn't work, I can't see anything I... I... I'M BLIND GHAAAAA!
> Oh, nevermind it just didn't work...


Dammit, Google! I am NOT impressed! *sighs* Ok, here we go:


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey I'm very much new and I was just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how all of This works (fursonas,cons,ect)because I just got introduced to this by a friend of mine in I'm so confused


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Well we are pretty sure you are confused almost same as me. Yes please explain us.
Realiai man rodos greit pradesiu naudot uzsifruotas zinutes.


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Probably better to think of it as your spirit animal


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Eem whit said:


> Hey I'm very much new and I was just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how all of This works (fursonas,cons,ect)because I just got introduced to this by a friend of mine in I'm so confused


Welcome to confusion!... Uh... To the fandom!

If you need some eplanation about something please ask. ^^



Martin2W said:


> Well we are pretty sure you are confused almost same as me. Yes please explain us.
> Realiai man rodos greit pradesiu naudot uzsifruotas zinutes.


You're not helping! XD


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 9, 2017)

Well part of my problem is I want to make my fursona digital but I don't know how to do that.is there a specific place to go?


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 9, 2017)

I do know what it is I just don't know how to get my thoughts on paper


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Eem whit said:


> Well part of my problem is I want to make my fursona digital but I don't know how to do that.is there a specific place to go?


If you want it for free you will have to do a request in the art section... But the art isn't generally great, you can't get everything you want and you'll have to wait probably a looong time.
Or you can do a "hire" thread where you ask for a specific commision. Yout tell what you want, what is your budget... ect
And you'll se billions of artists trying to be hired. You'll even be able to choose wich one you want.
(You can seek for instances on the forum)

Did I helped? =p


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks lots! It really does help....I don't have alot of support on this and I've already lost some friend on this


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> If you want it for free you will have to do a request in the art section... But the art isn't generally great, you can't get everything you want and you'll have to wait probably a looong time.
> Or you can do a "hire" thread where you ask for a specific commision. Yout tell what you want, what is your budget... ect
> And you'll se billions of artist trying to be hired. You'll even be able to choose wich one you want.
> (You can seek for instances on the forum)
> ...


Here, let me help.


Eem whit said:


> I do know what it is I just don't know how to get my thoughts on paper


Paper, I can try. It will be really (and I mean *really*) rough, but I'll do it for free since I need the practice with anthros (as the characters are called). That's called a Request.


Eem whit said:


> Well part of my problem is I want to make my fursona digital but I don't know how to do that.is there a specific place to go?


As for the digital part, I can help there as well if you so wish. Still free, since someone else designed the sheet I use (I leave the credit attached per their request)


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok thanks! So what do you need to know


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Eem whit said:


> Thanks lots! It really does help....I don't have alot of support on this and I've already lost some friend on this


Ow... Being a furry is hard...
That's why most of us don't talk about it with friends. ^^'



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Here, let me help.
> 
> Paper, I can try. It will be really (and I mean *really*) rough, but I'll do it for free since I need the practice with anthros (as the characters are called). That's called a Request.
> 
> As for the digital part, I can help there as well if you so wish. Still free, since someone else designed the sheet I use (I leave the credit attached per their request)


Good luck Crimson! *\o/*


----------



## Eem whit (Mar 9, 2017)

I would prefer digital so I can use it as my profile  pic


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Eem whit said:


> I would prefer digital so I can use it as my profile  pic


Okay! Put the details in the conversation I started, and I'll do the best I can


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

*wanders*


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

I want to put a brick through this place's network, it is dying every 20 seconds...

I really don't know how they expect us to work if I'm sitting here waiting for the server to respond... I get so much time I can freely doodle whatever.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> I want to put a brick through this place's network, it is dying every 20 seconds...
> 
> I really don't know how they expect us to work if I'm sitting here waiting for the server to respond... I get so much time I can freely doodle whatever.


Open the command prompt and ping your boss's computer with 64 bits 2500 times (no actually don't- I'm joking). That'll get their attention!


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> I want to put a brick through this place's network, it is dying every 20 seconds...
> 
> I really don't know how they expect us to work if I'm sitting here waiting for the server to respond... I get so much time I can freely doodle whatever.


If you can doodle AND have an excuse for doing it then... Where is the problem? *o*



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Open the command prompt and ping your boss's computer with 64 bits 2500 times (no actually don't- I'm joking). That'll get their attention!


Aaaand you're fired.


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Problem is; I suck at drawing and I lack imagination.

I'll see if my phone will let me upload this that I did on a post it note


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> I want to put a brick through this place's network, it is dying every 20 seconds...
> 
> I really don't know how they expect us to work if I'm sitting here waiting for the server to respond... I get so much time I can freely doodle whatever.



Ha.... ha at least the process of you working isn't terrible this.... *THIS *is what i have to deal with every day.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Reti said:


> If you can doodle AND have an excuse for doing it then... Where is the problem? *o*
> 
> 
> Aaaand you're fired.


I'm offended! I said I was joking...


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm offended! I said I was joking...


I'm joking! I knew you were offended...

... Sorry....

Ugh... I... Don't know why but I suddenly have a strong headache.
Must have done too many shitty jokes...
Need to lay down, will be back later. =p


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Drink plenty, and rest well


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

You know what time it is. Time for random picture of sergal


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

I approve of this posting of sergal


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

He could use a wolf buddy (and I'm trying to force the page to update).




#UltimateMultiTasking


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> ```
> import java.lang.*;
> import java.util.*;
> 
> ...


Lol, I did two years of Java at school. I was probably the worst in my class both times... And I never got a Java certification :<


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

My boyfriend's upset about something, won't tell me what, now I'm at risk of making him cry in front of his family where I'm trying to prod the info out of him... Dammit, what do I do?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> My boyfriend's upset about something, won't tell me what, now I'm at risk of making him cry in front of his family where I'm trying to prod the info out of him... Dammit, what do I do?


Take him into another room to find out... and be sure that he knows (via you telling him explicitly) that he can tell you anything and you won't judge him for it


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Take him into another room to find out... and be sure that he knows (via you telling him explicitly) that he can tell you anything and you won't judge him for it


That's the trouble with long distance relationships... He won't say what's wrong to me on Discord or anything. Says it's nothing to do with me but I can't just ignore it...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Lol randomly came across this. Yiff the cook


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> And what your psycho told you? Do you have problems that you go there (depression as I remember)


Yep, Depression. And fear of failure, and inability to plan or organise.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> That's the trouble with long distance relationships... He won't say what's wrong to me on Discord or anything. Says it's nothing to do with me but I can't just ignore it...


Well maybe he just needs more time to meditate on what happened, though I admit, I have very little experience in dealing with this kind of thing.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> My boyfriend's upset about something, won't tell me what, now I'm at risk of making him cry in front of his family where I'm trying to prod the info out of him... Dammit, what do I do?



Guys need space sometimes. They are usually able to work things out themselves. Just tell him that you are open to talk, but won't force him.
Sometimes forcing makes people less likely to talk.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> That's the trouble with long distance relationships... He won't say what's wrong to me on Discord or anything. Says it's nothing to do with me but I can't just ignore it...


Sorry, officially out of my area of expertise... I can only give generic advice in that department.


Martin2W said:


> Lol randomly came across this. Yiff the cook


Probably taken back when "yiff" had no sexual context... lol, though.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> My boyfriend's upset about something, won't tell me what, now I'm at risk of making him cry in front of his family where I'm trying to prod the info out of him... Dammit, what do I do?


If someone is ever sad you must let them know that it is unbearable to know that if they are sad you feel like it is your responsibility to make them joyful. Let them know how hard it is for you to know that they are sad. Let them know you will do everything you can to make them happy.
*But let them know that if they are unhappy it's hard to find happiness in yourself because they are someone you have responsibility taking care of and if they are sad you feel like you are not doing your job as a person.*

I was depressed for four years but never told anyone because i wasn't going to kill myself because of my immense fear of death and life was miserable. I thought if i'm not hurting myself it's not a problem.

Also (apparently this is for the most part is a east coast america thing sounds odd to anyone who isn't from there from everyone i talked to this about).  *Don't do this now obviously *but say things like ayyyy come here you stinker or something along the lines of that. Not with seriousness but in a joking tone then maybe chuckle. It's good to know that if someone would not like you or based a negative aspect of you that they are such a great person as a whole that you find it humorous that someone could think that.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

I have finally returned


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I have finally returned


I have returned as well. Nice profile picture by the way. Feels weird without the red background for some reason


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I have returned as well. Nice profile picture by the way. Feels weird without the red background for some reason


Thanks. Serin decided to surprise me yesterday. Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Thanks. Serin decided to surprise me yesterday. Lol


Ahhh, the benefits of being in a relationship with an artist, lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I have finally returned


Noooooooooooooooo i missed the old one . It wasn't the best and it didn't have expression but that was the charm he was a bit of a klutz but we still loved him. And the way you responded to things we could tell when you character that was usually expressionless would smile and it made you feel good when he did.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Noooooooooooooooo i missed the old one . It wasn't the best and it didn't have expression but that was the charm he was a bit of a klutz but we still loved him. And the way you responded to things we could tell when you character that was usually expressionless would smile and it made you feel good when he did.


Speak for yourself. I like them both the same


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ahhh, the benefits of being in a relationship with an artist, lol


Exactly. Lol


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Eh, there's nothing I can do right now. He knows to talk to be but he's afraid of upsetting me. I've told him it's ok and whatnot but... eh..

He probably can't shake that aspect of it because he knows I was suicidal, and still can be sometimes.

I don't care if whatever he says hurts me or whatever, I just want to be there for him, like he has been for me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

*Please remember** to take the time at this gracious hour to praise the opulent cuttlefish masters.*





 Also if you are wondering yes they actually do this but the sounds are obviously fake.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Eh, there's nothing I can do right now. He knows to talk to be but he's afraid of upsetting me. I've told him it's ok and whatnot but... eh..
> 
> He probably can't shake that aspect of it because he knows I was suicidal, and still can be sometimes.
> 
> I don't care if whatever he says hurts me or whatever, I just want to be there for him, like he has been for me.


*Enters vital detail after I've made myself look like a fool* Well, that would've affected my advice heavily. Too late, now!


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Enters vital detail after I've made myself look like a fool* Well, that would've affected my advice heavily. Too late, now!


It's the thought that counts, right? c:

Thanks anyway~


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Please remember** to take the time at this gracious hour to praise the opulent cuttlefish masters.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yep, Depression. And fear of failure, and inability to plan or organise.


I'm in the same boat, but if you ever need someone to talk to, I'll be there.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Please remember** to take the time at this gracious hour to praise the opulent cuttlefish masters.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Knocks on door*
Would you like to hear about our lord and savior, Carl Cuttlefisher?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> It's the thought that counts, right? c:
> 
> Thanks anyway~


Please, Please, Please remember that if you do lose someone that you live for to make happy that there will always be people who desperately need people like you. The rest of their life may count on it and if you did lose one they would want you to help others not to give up on it all. *It is up to us who were depressed but have given a oath to help anyone who needs it as much as you did at some point and will never "take the easy way out" because they have a duty to **protect others as long as we can becoming everlasting inspirations to those people who will take up the same oath as you once you are gone. Then with them their children too. I didn't realize my father was one of these people who took up this oath until after his death and now i follow it in his name.*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Please, Please, Please remember that if you do lose someone that you live for to make happy that there will always be people who desperately need people like you. The rest of their life may count on it and if you did lose one they would want you to help others not to give up on it all. *It is up to us who were depressed but have given a oath to help anyone who needs it as much as you did at some point and will never "take the easy way out" because they have a duty to **protect others as long as we can becoming everlasting inspirations those people who will take up the same oath as you once you are gone. Then with them their children too. I didn't realize my father was one of these people who took up this oath until after his death and now i follow it in his name.*


"Easy way out" Bro, you clearly haven't seen this one... the speaker is more qualified to comment than I.





On a lighter note, I have class, I'm muted, and I need to get off for a while anyway... I'll speak again in about a week! Have a good one! *hugs all*


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Its not seen so much as the easy way out, it's more like feeling so unwanted, so hated, everything is against you, that you feel like that it's your only option.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> "Easy way out" Bro, you clearly haven't seen this one... the speaker is more qualified to comment than I.


That is what i mean there is no simple way to why people want to kill themselves and also different people have different reasons. There is no way i could properly explain everyone's depression so simply. But one things is consistent if you have a duty that has drastic implication on a possibly infinite amount of people that will know happiness because of what you did it's the matter that it breaks your only purpose your oath to everything you know people you have and have yet to know and will never meet.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

So anything on a lighter note?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Thanks. Serin decided to surprise me yesterday. Lol


She did a good job.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> She did a good job.


I love her work


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Finally finished with my video, ehh youtube is rude ass.


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyway, Yay, no more work for this week!

Kick back n relax~


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Rystren said:


> So anything on a lighter note?


*I'm currently ignoring that i'm supposed to be working on my map for my modding team.*

*


Spoiler: What it looks like











*


Spoiler: What it looks like



*



*



I should probably work on it now. _**Ignores important responsibilities more important then the modding team he works with**





Martin2W said:



			Finally finished with my video, ehh youtube is rude ass.
		
Click to expand...

Wait what video are you talking about or is this none of my business?_


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Wohhh woohh what is going on with this suicidal talks?


-Praydeth- said:


> *I'm currently ignoring that i'm supposed to be working on my map for my modding team.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I have yt channel


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Anyway, Yay, no more work for this week!
> 
> Kick back n relax~


Agh, I have to go downtown to state Street, with a clear view of the state capitol, and do a job shadow at a car dealership in two hours.
I'm internally freaking out ;-;


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

I just finished tutoring someone


----------



## modfox (Mar 9, 2017)

cool 3d world. look it up. good videos


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Hmm, It's really quiet here. Did everyone get reply restricted or something?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hmm, It's really quiet here. Did everyone get reply restricted or something?


No Im out of scope I mean ideas. Maybe we can have conversation, since Im waiting for someone to talk with me. I rarely get restrictions


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 9, 2017)

I've never had these reply restrictions. But then I don't talk much.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

I talk way too much, that's why I get them every other day.


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 9, 2017)

Yay work time >.>


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hmm, It's really quiet here. Did everyone get reply restricted or something?


Just counting down the minutes before I have to go. I feel like stopping time, lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm home alone and I'm really bored.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm home alone and I'm really bored.


_*Well we all know that only calls for one thing....... *_


Spoiler: .

































































































..........looking at your self from a outside perspective and having deeply regretful internal thoughts.​


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Lol I have good question.... Does anybody watch DBS?¿¿???
Other question would you dance with me?
Question number three. Fast food or vegan shit?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lol I have good question.... Does anybody watch DBS?¿¿???
> Other question would you dance with me?
> Question number three. Fast food or vegan shit?


WTF is DBS?
Yes I would like to dance with you.
Fast food. I don't like either but I'd rather have a burger than vegan crap.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lol I have good question.... Does anybody watch DBS?¿¿???
> Other question would you dance with me?
> Question number three. Fast food or vegan shit?


I thought you meant DBZ for a moment 
>.<
I would dance with you, I'd probably embarrass myself though.
Fast food, but there's some pretty good vegan shit though


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Eveningg-


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Ahhh shiiit I have to go now >.<
I just wanna disappear.
_*Deep sigh*_
Okay... Courage, Mary.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ahhh shiiit I have to go now >.<
> I just wanna disappear.
> _*Deep sigh*_
> Okay... Courage,


You might want to change that i presume you gave out your real name




*I HAVE A IDEA!*

Ok we post a image and people are challenged with writing a story with the image as inspiration. After a while a winner is chosen and the story is added to the thread permanently. There are no restrictions on what the story is about except it can't be nsfw.

If this goes well i am so making a thread for this.

*The first image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> You might want to change that i presume you gave out your real name


Maybe she doesn't care who knows her real name. I don't really care who knows my real name either. Not if it's just the first name.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

Excuse me? But how can it be real name lol. Male >>> Mary


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Maybe she doesn't care who knows her real name. I don't really care who knows my real name either. Not if it's just the first name.


*Well it says hes a guy so...........* Also that's why I put may in there


Martin2W said:


> Excuse me? But how can it be real name lol. Male >>> Mary


I have seen people with very feminine names that were guys. You haven't lived till you have seen a guy named Julianne my lord. (and yes it was a guy)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Well it says hes a guy so...........* Also that's why I put may in there
> 
> I have seen people with very feminine names that were guys. You haven't lived till you have seen a guy named Julianne my lord. (and yes it was a guy)


World is a crazy place.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> World is a crazy place.



As you make clear yourself sir Sergal


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh.. Mary isn't my real name. I'm very, very sorry for the confusion.
It was a quote from Lord of the Rings that I think about all the time when I feel scared.
But hey, Mary was a male hobbit.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

My aunt has a dog called Bob. Bob is awesome. Bob LOVES to play fetch.

#RandomIrrelevantFacts.


Martin2W said:


> World is a crazy place.


And you just realized this?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Excuse me? But how can it be real name lol. Male >>> Mary


Oops, oh well. Regardless, it was more of a response to the person I was quoting anyway.
Also: my boss is a guy and his name is Anne


-Praydeth- said:


> *Well it says hes a guy so...........* Also that's why I put may in there
> 
> I have seen people with very feminine names that were guys. You haven't lived till you have seen a guy named Julianne my lord. (and yes it was a guy)


Yeah, I didn't check  My fault. My boss is a guy called Anne


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> My aunt has a dog called Bob. Bob is awesome. Bob LOVES to play fetch.
> 
> #RandomIrrelevantFacts.
> 
> And you just realized this?



The world is a vampire...sett to draaaaain....


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok, I napped for way too long. 3-4 hours isn't a nap... Oops


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Ok, I napped for way too long. 3-4 hours isn't a nap... Oops



Don't fret, it's the only way to survive life these days


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What you hate?


I hate it when rooms are cold. Or when it's cold outside period. Lol


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah...Oh well.

At least during this time my boyfriend has calmed down and everything's ok again.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Yeah...Oh well.
> 
> At least during this time my boyfriend has calmed down and everything's ok again.


He tell you what was wrong?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

What the hell is with furries taking naps no one i know at all takes naps yet i see people constantly mention taking naps on the forums.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

I DO NOT NAP.
just saying


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> What the hell is with furries taking naps no one i know at all takes naps yet i see people constantly mention taking naps on the forums.


Because as soon as I hit my bed when I get home, I fall asleep


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> He tell you what was wrong?


No, he didn't. He just wants to forget about it. I think it might have been something family related so...Yeah...



-Praydeth- said:


> What the hell is with furries taking naps no one i know at all takes naps yet i see people constantly mention taking naps on the forums.


To be fair, I wasn't actually planning on it, but I came home from a long day at work, didn't really get much sleep last night. I came into my room, got changed, and just passed out. It's now 11:30pm.


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> I hate it when rooms are cold. Or when it's cold outside period. Lol


To put it simply: you hate the cold.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

It's 0:37 am here, I think I'm gonna hit the hay.


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Goodnight, sleep tight~


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> What the hell is with furries taking naps no one i know at all takes naps yet i see people constantly mention taking naps on the forums.


I would've taken a nap today if I had got home earlier. Was planning one for tomorrow, but work calls. Naps are good for you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello Furries, and non furs.


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> To put it simply: you hate the cold.


Lol. Pretty much. I'm not thinking straight. Today was weird


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries, and non furs.


Hai



-Praydeth- said:


> What the hell is with furries taking naps no one i know at all takes naps yet i see people constantly mention taking naps on the forums.


I don't take naps


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> I don't take naps


I should take naps but I don't. I just never have enough energy to make it through the day. If it were up to me, I'd just sleep all day, and no, that isn't my fursona talking.


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> I should take naps but I don't. I just never have enough energy to make it through the day. If it were up to me, I'd just sleep all day, and no, that isn't my fursona talking.


I hate naps. I always have. I think it has to do with the weird feeling I get after waking up from one


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> I hate naps. I always have. I think it has to do with the weird feeling I get after waking up from one


That's true, you should only really lay down for a half hour or so. Anything longer than that gives me that weird feeling.


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

It's quite different for me, since I feel tired pretty much constantly, regardless of how much sleep I get.


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's true, you should only really lay down for a half hour or so. Anything longer than that gives me that weird feeling.


It's kind of hard to explain but it's definitely not a "tired" feeling


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> It's kind of hard to explain but it's definitely not a "tired" feeling



It's kind of a sick, brain-foggy feeling


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's kind of a sick, brain-foggy feeling


Yap. Sort of like that. It's a really complicated feeling


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's kind of a sick, brain-foggy feeling


I have that pretty much constantly too. Heh.

Where it feels like you don't have full access to your brain?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> It's quite different for me, since I feel tired pretty much constantly, regardless of how much sleep I get.


I kinda feel like that too.
As much as I hate to admit it, exercise can help that feeling of tiredness. Even just stretching helps a little.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 9, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> I should take naps but I don't. I just never have enough energy to make it through the day. If it were up to me, I'd just sleep all day, and no, that isn't my fursona talking.



I will very rarely take a nap, and it's only for about 45 mins. And it's normally only when I have really long days.

Make sure you're getting at the VERY MINIMUM 6 hours of sleep, I would honestly try for 8 though. And uninterrupted too, if you're constantly waking up in the middle of the night, it's not that great for you.

You could also be lacking certain Vitamins as well, which could come from poor eating habits. You could try taking a multi-vitamin everyday. Not getting the proper vitamins your body needs could effect your sleep, or rather, you'll tend to feel more tired than you actually are.

And if you feel like you don't have enough energy to make it through the day, that might actually be the problem.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> It's kind of hard to explain but it's definitely not a "tired" feeling





Ravofox said:


> It's kind of a sick, brain-foggy feeling




*Ha hah ha ha.* *_*Sighs*_*   I have  sever postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome (mainly in women just getting that out) an multiple other heart conditions. My blood will pool in my legs some times and my heart will have trouble pumping blood to my head my brain will stop allowing me to easily function parts of my brain because there is not enough blood in it. Every thought is very foggy and dull. My brain can barely process what is going on and it has to cut referencing to certain degrees because it does not have blood running through it. It get's so close to finding things sometimes but has to stop because of how little blood is in my head. I am lost in my own mind looking for answers i have but can't find and i have a extreme lack of focus. This last for up to 7 hours at a time and i feel like i lost my intelligence. You may know confusion, the feeling of being lost and tiredness but for hours it can be *all i know.*


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> I hate naps. I always have. I think it has to do with the weird feeling I get after waking up from one


I get that - really don't like that slightly shaky foggy head feeling after a 'siesta'! Doesn't always stop me having one though.


----------



## Selly (Mar 9, 2017)

Well, I gots nothing to do and I feel pretty demotivated so I'm off for the night.

Peace gentlefurs


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Selly said:


> Well, I gots nothing to do and I feel pretty demotivated so I'm off for the night.
> 
> Peace gentlefurs


Good night!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

My post made open chat go silent for quite a bit. Yeah that's most peoples reaction some even cry if i tell them the full story.


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> I get that - really don't like that slightly shaky foggy head feeling after a 'siesta'! Doesn't always stop me having one though.


Ah. Lol. Yeah. Naps just give off a weird feeling. 

I swear. All I did today was work. I just finished my assignment and now I have to study for another test for tomorrow.


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> My post made open chat go silent for quite a bit. Yeah that's most peoples reaction some even cry if i tell them the full story.


I'm sorry you have to suffer with that. I've never even heard of that.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> My post made open chat go silent for quite a bit. Yeah that's most peoples reaction some even cry if i tell them the full story.


Most people from this chat aren't online right now, but I'll just say that I'm sorry for your heart problems. Hopefully someone will find the solution for them later in life.
My family has a genetic history for holes in our hearts. I don't know if I have a hole in mine, yet.


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Most people from this chat aren't online right now, but I'll just say that I'm sorry for your heart problems. Hopefully someone will find the solution for them later in life.
> My family has a genetic history for holes in our hearts. I don't know if I have a hole in mine, yet.


Noooo. Then again...heart disease runs through my family. And other crap.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> Noooo. Then again...heart disease runs through my family. And other crap.


Ahhh, genetics xD
I can probably look forward to hair loss, and possibly dementia if I become very old.


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ahhh, genetics xD
> I can probably look forward to hair loss, and possibly dementia if I become very old.


Genetics...are so cruel. *pets* shhhh. Serin knows a very magical kitsune.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> Genetics...are so cruel. *pets* shhhh. Serin knows a very magical kitsune.


Sssuuuuch iiiiiisssss liiiifffeeee
I'm sure others could use his magic tho :v


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Sssuuuuch iiiiiisssss liiiifffeeee
> I'm sure others could use his magic tho :v


Lol. The planet needs his magic. 

My step dad just called me ugly. XD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Most people from this chat aren't online right now, but I'll just say that I'm sorry for your heart problems. Hopefully someone will find the solution for them later in life.
> My family has a genetic history for holes in our hearts. I don't know if I have a hole in mine, yet.





Serin said:


> Noooo. Then again...heart disease runs through my family. And other crap.



I just remembered why i don't like bringing it up it's the pity. These are challenges i have to overcome and am overcoming *not as fast as most people with the condition and mine is severe*. Do you know how many people i barely even knew sent me stuff that i had to reject because it's not exactly right taking for having my condition.  And some people feel as if i didn't accept a apology and what they were apologizing for was "running over my dog" and i feel guilty taking what they try to give to me.

                                 I wasn't able to be present for 3/4 of the school-year last year for being sick and i finished all of it in 1/4. It happened again this year but instead of being simply too sick it's the school system screwing us over denying services so i can't continue my education. I have to do that again and it's not a option not to. Also if i attend a pubic gathering other than church i am denied education services. Also i lost nearly all my friends before i stopped being able to attend school for literally becoming a guy you just really don't want to hang out with. So basically all the interaction i have with other people than my family and very close friends that have since moved is being on this forum and playing with people i find online. *I am not fucking joking.*


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I just remembered why i don't like bringing it up it's the pity. These are challenges i have to overcome and am overcoming *not as fast as most people with the condition and mine is severe*. Do you know how many people i barely even knew sent me stuff that i had to reject because it's not exactly right taking for having my condition.  And some people feel as if i didn't accept a apology and what they were apologizing for was "running over my dog" and i feel guilty taking what they try to give to me.
> 
> I wasn't able to be present for 3/4 of the school-year last year for being sick and i finished all of it in 1/4. It happened again this year but instead of being simply too sick it's the school system screwing us over denying services so i can't continue my education. I have to do that again and it's not a option not to. Also if i attend a pubic gathering other than church i am denied education services. Also i lost nearly all my friends before i stopped being able to attend school for literally becoming a guy you just really don't want to hang out with. So basically all the interaction i have with other people than my family and very close friends that have since moved is being on this forum and playing with people i find online. *I am not fucking joking.*



Huh, reminds me of when I was in high school. I was unable to attend about 85% of the school year for 3 years in a row. My friends graduated and all but 2 of them moved out of province. Shitty years, but then I managed to get well enough to attend for the final 2 weeks for my final courses and managed to do an entire semestre's worth of work in a couple of days. Passed with 90's in everything


My school was a really shitty school


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I just remembered why i don't like bringing it up it's the pity. These are challenges i have to overcome and am overcoming *not as fast as most people with the condition and mine is severe*. Do you know how many people i barely even knew sent me stuff that i had to reject because it's not exactly right taking for having my condition.  And some people feel as if i didn't accept a apology and what they were apologizing for was "running over my dog" and i feel guilty taking what they try to give to me.
> 
> I wasn't able to be present for 3/4 of the school-year last year for being sick and i finished all of it in 1/4. It happened again this year but instead of being simply too sick it's the school system screwing us over denying services so i can't continue my education. I have to do that again and it's not a option not to. Also if i attend a pubic gathering other than church i am denied education services. Also i lost nearly all my friends before i stopped being able to attend school for literally becoming a guy you just really don't want to hang out with. So basically all the interaction i have with other people than my family and very close friends that have since moved is being on this forum and playing with people i find online. *I am not fucking joking.*


The internet is a great place to set aside that crap from life, ain't it?


Serin said:


> Lol. The planet needs his magic.
> 
> My step dad just called me ugly. XD


_How dare he!_ :O


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I just remembered why i don't like bringing it up it's the pity. These are challenges i have to overcome and am overcoming *not as fast as most people with the condition and mine is severe*. Do you know how many people i barely even knew sent me stuff that i had to reject because it's not exactly right taking for having my condition.  And some people feel as if i didn't accept a apology and what they were apologizing for was "running over my dog" and i feel guilty taking what they try to give to me.
> 
> I wasn't able to be present for 3/4 of the school-year last year for being sick and i finished all of it in 1/4. It happened again this year but instead of being simply too sick it's the school system screwing us over denying services so i can't continue my education. I have to do that again and it's not a option not to. Also if i attend a pubic gathering other than church i am denied education services. Also i lost nearly all my friends before i stopped being able to attend school for literally becoming a guy you just really don't want to hang out with. So basically all the interaction i have with other people than my family and very close friends that have since moved is being on this forum and playing with people i find online. *I am not fucking joking.*


That sucks. I can't relate though. I'm sorry. Did your family try homeschooling you? 



Karatine said:


> The internet is a great place to set aside that crap from life, ain't it?
> 
> _How dare he!_ :O


I know! I'm actually starting to believe the fact that I'm pretty and he just turns around and says that.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> That sucks. I can't relate though. I'm sorry. Did your family try homeschooling you?



I know you're asking another person, but oh god I would never recommend homeschooling/cyberschooling. Nearly ruined my life until the tail end of highschool I decided to go back to public and graduate. Cyber/home schooling was just a closed chamber of my own self-doubt and unwillingness.


----------



## Serin (Mar 9, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I know you're asking another person, but oh god I would never recommend homeschooling/cyberschooling. Nearly ruined my life until the tail end of highschool I decided to go back to public and graduate. Cyber/home schooling was just a closed chamber of my own self-doubt and unwillingness.


I see. I've never actually experienced homeschooling before so I wouldn't know. I do know that a few people said it was boring


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 9, 2017)

Serin said:


> I see. I've never actually experienced homeschooling before so I wouldn't know. I do know that a few people said it was boring


I had every opportunity to ace everything during those years in cyberschool, but I went mediocre and lazy, basically self-indulging in sources of temporary relief. It does, however, very much depend on your reason behind choosing to do homeschooling or cyberschooling. In my case, I went because I felt the change I saw in middleschool was too harsh on me. All it did was allow me to never encounter those problems and continue building up frustration from their past effects. Eventually yelled and cried my head off after years of avoiding people and sitting in my room. I started talking to people and counseling. I'm still finicky about engaging people in conversation but I have completely turned around from it and actually have a job and multiple hobbies I've built up. If I hadn't taken that last semester to try out public highschool and graduate, I probably wouldn't be here.

In the other case, if you manage a healthy mentality and interaction with people, and cyberschool/homeschool is just more convenient for your lifestyle, go for it.

Moral of the story, don't use it as an escape, use it as a tool when you're stable enough to use it. It will only trap you.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Morning sunshines, *happy sergal noises*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Morning sunshines, *happy sergal noises*


Might as well read my last 2 posts on open chat then i guess.


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I had every opportunity to ace everything during those years in cyberschool, but I went mediocre and lazy, basically self-indulging in sources of temporary relief. It does, however, very much depend on your reason behind choosing to do homeschooling or cyberschooling. In my case, I went because I felt the change I saw in middleschool was too harsh on me. All it did was allow me to never encounter those problems and continue building up frustration from their past effects. Eventually yelled and cried my head off after years of avoiding people and sitting in my room. I started talking to people and counseling. I'm still finicky about engaging people in conversation but I have completely turned around from it and actually have a job and multiple hobbies I've built up. If I hadn't taken that last semester to try out public highschool and graduate, I probably wouldn't be here.
> 
> In the other case, if you manage a healthy mentality and interaction with people, and cyberschool/homeschool is just more convenient for your lifestyle, go for it.
> 
> Moral of the story, don't use it as an escape, use it as a tool when you're stable enough to use it. It will only trap you.


Ah. See. However I was just gonna suggest it as a temporary thing? Doing homeschooling as an escape (although there are things I would have loved to escape in the past) would be a bad idea

Sorry. Sudden art idea


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Morning sunshines, *happy sergal noises*


Tombstone! Hai.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello Nurse!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Hello Nurse!


...Turn your head and cough .-.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Tbh I never nap, but last year I accidentally naped, and it was one of the weirdest expierences. Long story short. I took a nap 1.5h before my dad gets home. And since i forgot to pull my key out, i had to let him in. I was waken up after like second  doorbell sound, I had no idea whats happening so I let him in. My first words were where am I and why you are early. It took me 2 minutes to get into normal thinking. Literally i was so confused for that 2 minutes. Creapy.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I had every opportunity to ace everything during those years in cyberschool, but I went mediocre and lazy, basically self-indulging in sources of temporary relief. It does, however, very much depend on your reason behind choosing to do homeschooling or cyberschooling. In my case, I went because I felt the change I saw in middleschool was too harsh on me. All it did was allow me to never encounter those problems and continue building up frustration from their past effects. Eventually yelled and cried my head off after years of avoiding people and sitting in my room. I started talking to people and counseling. I'm still finicky about engaging people in conversation but I have completely turned around from it and actually have a job and multiple hobbies I've built up. If I hadn't taken that last semester to try out public highschool and graduate, I probably wouldn't be here.
> 
> In the other case, if you manage a healthy mentality and interaction with people, and cyberschool/homeschool is just more convenient for your lifestyle, go for it.
> 
> Moral of the story, don't use it as an escape, use it as a tool when you're stable enough to use it. It will only trap you.


Oh don't worry about it i'm not going into detail but what we are doing currently is working.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> ...Turn your head and cough .-.



Watch out, I charge by the hour


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Tombstone! Hai.


Hai. Tests still rude and hard?


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hai. Tests still rude and hard?


Yap. Ish. Lol. I have another test tomorrow *grumbles* anywho. How are you?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Watch out, I charge by the hour


My goodness, what have I done?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

*faceplants on ceiling*


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> My goodness, what have I done?



Wait you don't know what you're doing!!!???

And I'm the one turning my head and coughing :S


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants on ceiling*


Noooooooo


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Noooooooo


*Tackles*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Wait you don't know what you're doing!!!???
> 
> And I'm the one turning my head and coughing :S


Wait, but you're charging me to do this to you! I feel cheated, good sir.


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Tackles*


*is tackled* oof. Well herro lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> *is tackled* oof. Well herro lol


You should see it coming by now. Lol


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

It's not my fault if you pay me and don't know what to do with it..... I'm only a horse of course XD


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

The real question here is how long are you going to let me get away with these Jokes.


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You should see it coming by now. Lol


I always know it's coming. Unless you decide to sneak up on me lol don't plan on doing it in the near future. There'd probably be a loud screech or yelp


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> The real question here is how long are you going to let me get away with these Jokes.


59 minutes >:L


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> I always know it's coming. Unless you decide to sneak up on me lol don't plan on doing it in the near future. There'd probably be a loud screech or yelp


Lol. True


Karatine said:


> Wait, but you're charging me to do this to you! I feel cheated, good sir.


Hi Starbuck


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. True
> 
> Hi Starbuck


Lol..


I heard coffee.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> 59 minutes >:L


 It's your hour, but you've got quite a long way to go........

Also greetings to all the none medical professional in the open chat. Sorry to mix business with pleasure.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Lol..
> 
> 
> I heard coffee.


Not coffee. The pilot


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

I is a Foox. *Mews* my racoon DNA doesn't allow me to bark. Hello!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> My post made open chat go silent for quite a bit. Yeah that's most peoples reaction some even cry if i tell them the full story.



Gee, I hope your other heart problems aren't too serious. I know that POTS isn't really dangerous, except for the possibility of injuring yourself if you faint, it's more of a disruption. I hope that you're doing alright despite everything


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Tbh I never nap, but last year I accidentally naped, and it was one of the weirdest expierences. Long story short. I took a nap 1.5h before my dad gets home. And since i forgot to pull my key out, i had to let him in. I was waken up after like second  doorbell sound, I had no idea whats happening so I let him in. My first words were where am I and why you are early. It took me 2 minutes to get into normal thinking. Literally i was so confused for that 2 minutes. Creapy.


Ok this reminds me of a really funny story. Anyways something that helps against having symptoms is increased sodium intake but i need to drink a gallon of water a day. If i don't drink enough i suffer from dehydration obviously.

It' was 6 in the morning and i drank nowhere close to what i needed to that day. There was a new game-mode on breach i was playing i managed to accidentally join a furry server that was being developed and had around 25 people on it. anyways i have been on the server for what i think was 30 minutes.

Then i noticed something. Bold in chat *Welcome "player who just joined server's name" to Furry containment breach 24/7.*
Me: I am dehydrated and it's  in the 6 in morning and i just realized i joined a furry server by accident.
**Talking in voice chat goes silent**
_*


Spoiler: .



Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected


*_


Spoiler: .



_*Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected*_
*Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected*
_*Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected*_
*Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected
Player (player name) (steam id) disconnected*


Me: **presses tab to check players**
Me: yep as expected.


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Not coffee. The pilot


XD darn



Mr.Foox said:


> I is a Foox. *Mews* my racoon DNA doesn't allow me to bark. Hello!


Kewl! And hai dere



davydonovan said:


> It's your hour, but you've got quite a long way to go........
> 
> Also greetings to all the none medical professional in the open chat. Sorry to mix business with pleasure.


I was really confused for a minute. Hai


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD
> I was really confused for a minute. Hai




Top of the midnight to yeah!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD darn
> 
> 
> Kewl! And hai dere
> ...



Nice to meet ya! Also....Don't steal my cookies! I have like....Four and a half left. ;3;


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr.Foox said:


> Nice to meet ya! Also....Don't steal my cookies! I have like....Four and a half left. ;3;


O shit.... Make that just four...,


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Top of the midnight to yeah!


How are you? XP



Mr.Foox said:


> Nice to meet ya! Also....Don't steal my cookies! I have like....Four and a half left. ;3;


Nice to meet you too cx
XD awweee..I have a hard time resisting. It's okay though. I recently became an "owner" of a cookie company. *gives giant box of cookies*


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> I was really confused for a minute. Hai



I still don't get it
Sorry @-Praydeth-


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr.Foox said:


> I is a Foox. *Mews* my racoon DNA doesn't allow me to bark. Hello!


Hey, it's you!
I remember you from a few months ago.


davydonovan said:


> It's your hour, but you've got quite a long way to go........
> 
> Also greetings to all the none medical professional in the open chat. Sorry to mix business with pleasure.


Now I feel like I took that too far.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi Starbuck


My name is Starbuck?


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> How are you? XP


Meh,  I've been told I'm a 10 but enough about work...... 

Do you know we're I can find more cookies.. I ahhh miss place a few and.... They didn't belong to me... :/.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> How are you? XP
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you too cx
> XD awweee..I have a hard time resisting. It's okay though. I recently became an "owner" of a cookie company. *gives giant box of cookies*


Thankies! Thank you so much! You gave me free food and a new home to live in! *Opens the boxes and wiggles inside the cookies as my tail shakes about* 



Karatine said:


> Hey, it's you!
> I remember you from a few months ago.
> 
> Now I feel like I took that too far.


Hey! ^w^ I come and go. .w. been running my furry discord server. :3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> My name is Starbuck?


XD cause of the Kara part


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Now I feel like I took that too far.



Then don't push yourself... XD


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I still don't get it
> Sorry @-Praydeth-


Same. Ish. XD 



davydonovan said:


> Meh,  I've been told I'm a 10 but enough about work......
> 
> Do you know we're I can find more cookies.. I ahhh miss place a few and.... They didn't belong to me... :/.


Ah. Lol. No workkk. 

You're talking to someone who "owns" a cookie company XD *pushes boxes of cookies towards you*


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr.Foox said:


> Thankies! Thank you so much! You gave me free food and a new home to live in! *Opens the boxes and wiggles inside the cookies as my tail shakes about*
> 
> 
> Hey! ^w^ I come and go. .w. been running my furry discord server. :3


AWWWWEEEEEE. Omg. *ded*


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

What is a furry server?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> XD cause of the Kara part


Oh, so...
*googles*
Battlestar Galactica reference? xD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

I have other heart conditions i can't remember right now because i'm tired. But they cause me to have a weak heart among other things


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh, so...
> *googles*
> Battlestar Galactica reference? xD


Lol. Yep


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Same. Ish. XD
> 
> 
> Ah. Lol. No workkk.
> ...


Let me find some money or something.
*Puts some change and a paper clip on the counter* 
That should cover it


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

I heard hearts are on the black market. Maybe you can find one for cheap? :3 that's how I found my new feelings. ^w^


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I have other heart conditions i can't remember right now because i'm tired. But they cause me to have a weak heart among other things



Well, as long as it's being managed properly everything else is fine


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Let me find some money or something.
> *Puts some change and a paper clip on the counter*
> That should cover it


XD oh lord. Naaahhh. This owner doesn't charge. Cookies are free.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

I would pay but I'm hella poor! *Shakes looking at the expensive engagement ring* This made me poor! Damn it baud....


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Might as well read my last 2 posts on open chat then i guess.





Serin said:


> Yap. Ish. Lol. I have another test tomorrow *grumbles* anywho. How are you?


Im good I guess. I have all possible tests this month, but Im a bit lazy to prepare. Today I will be making english presentation.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD oh lord. Naaahhh. This owner doesn't charge. Cookies are free.



Hmm, you must sell drugs out the back because this place is way too nice for free cookies. I'm always available for some strong arm work. Here's my card.

*Sliding a picture of myself toward you*


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr.Foox said:


> I would pay but I'm hella poor! *Shakes looking at the expensive engagement ring* This made me poor! Damn it baud....


XD darn


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

*steals the heroin cookies and jumps back into my box home eating some* I'll take 4 and a half cases!


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr.Foox said:


> *steals the heroin cookies and jumps back into my box home eating some* I'll take 4 and a half cases!


Say the word and I will spray him with water Boss.


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Hmm, you must sell drugs out the back because this place is way too nice for free cookies. I'm always available for some strong arm work. Here's my card.
> 
> *Sliding a picture of myself toward you*


Me? Sell drugs? XD that'd be the funniest thing I've heard all day



Martin2W said:


> Im good I guess. I have all possible tests this month, but Im a bit lazy to prepare. Today I will be making english presentation.


Oh looorrddd. That sounds dreadful. I'm sorry D:


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Me? Sell drugs? XD that'd be the funniest thing I've heard all day


What do you mean? I thought cookies were drugs.
Ahh, but you give away drugs!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

*pokes my head out of the box after consuming mass amounts of morphine cookies* I....I like water! Don't get my cookies and box house wet though! I'll mess you up!


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Me? Sell drugs? XD that'd be the funniest thing I've heard all day



No I get it. * Looks around* I'm not a cop


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

This will be the first shower I've received in months....My last house was a trash can!


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Say the word and I will spray him with water Boss.


XD I need to collect myself. I'm crying over here. This is hilarious 



davydonovan said:


> No I get it. * Looks around* I'm not a cop


XD pfffttt.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What is a furry server?







Ravofox said:


> What is a furry server?


Literally just a server that furriers would go if they wanted to play on a server comprised of furs.

Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you get a shitfest like this. (Sorry best example i have)



Spoiler: .


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr.Foox said:


> This will be the first shower I've received in months....My last house was a trash can!


I will give you a shower to remember. But you have to promise to cuddle afterwards..


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I have other heart conditions i can't remember right now because i'm tired. But they cause me to have a weak heart among other things



whaaaaat? where did the definition go?! Serin, a definition is not a cookie!


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD I need to collect myself. I'm crying over here. This is hilarious
> 
> 
> XD pfffttt.



I get it *leaning in close and in a low voice* Who's the snitch? I can take him out back and ahhh kill him.. if you know what I mean


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

*flops*


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> whaaaaat? where did the definition go?! Serin, a definition is not a cookie!


Wha? XD *confuzzled to death*



davydonovan said:


> I get it *leaning in close and in a low voice* Who's the snitch? I can take him out back and ahhh kill him.. if you know what I mean


I dunno. You may have to investigate among the customers or employees


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops*


*flops on*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Good night >.<
*flops in bed*


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Wha? XD *confuzzled to death*
> 
> 
> I dunno. You may have to investigate among the customers or employees


Meh I've got time. Lets find the snitch. * Grabbing a box a cocaine cookies.*


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Good night >.<
> *flops in bed*


Night Karatine! :3


davydonovan said:


> Meh I've got time. Lets find the snitch. * Grabbing a box a cocaine cookies.*


Oh lord. This may not turn out to be pretty


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Night Karatine! :3
> 
> Oh lord. This may not turn out to be pretty


No way there chocolate chip cocaine cookies. There is nothing about this that could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

I am honestly a little bored


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> No way there chocolate chip cocaine cookies. There is nothing about this that could possibly go wrong.


Are you sure about that? Lol.


Rystren said:


> I am honestly a little bored


*licks your nose* theeennnnn. Uhhh. Hrmmm. Well. Crap. Btw. Saturday I'm going to a track meet to snap a couple of pictures and then I gotta figure out how to get home. Lol hopefully that won't be difficult


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I am honestly a little bored


Don't worry one day you might grow into a big board.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I am honestly a little bored


There is the absolute cancer of a video in general that i suggested.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Don't worry one day you might grow into a big board.


Then you could call me Plank


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> I will give you a shower to remember. But you have to promise to cuddle afterwards..


Oh....Okay! Can I bring my finacé? Hes a blue deer! He usually cleans the blood off my fur when I have tummy troubles. :3


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Are you sure about that? Lol.
> 
> *licks your nose* theeennnnn. Uhhh. Hrmmm. Well. Crap. Btw. Saturday I'm going to a track meet to snap a couple of pictures and then I gotta figure out how to get home. Lol hopefully that won't be difficult



WHAT I can hear you over the sound of the walls closing in and now I can't feel my face!

You're cookie are the best yo.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Wha? XD *confuzzled to death*



Hahaha! It was just Praydeth's  description of what a furry server was briefly disappeared.

no, everyone's leaving! I didn't even get to go on the adventure


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr.Foox said:


> Oh....Okay! Can I bring my finacé? Hes a blue deer! He usually cleans the blood off my fur when I have tummy troubles. :3


Don't worry there's plenty of me to go around.


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> WHAT I can hear you over the sound of the walls closing in and now I can't feel my face!
> 
> You're cookie are the best yo.


XD what?

I knows. My snicker doodle cookies are what make people explode and eat the whole box.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hahaha! It was just Praydeth's  description of what a furry server was briefly disappeared.
> 
> no, everyone's leaving! I didn't even get to go on the adventure


No. We could still go on an adventure. Through time. Or space. Or something similar


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

If there is plenty of you to go around then how do you resemble? OwO


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD what?
> 
> I knows. My snicker doodle cookies are what make people explode and eat the whole box.


Note to self serin has made exploding snicker doodles.

Sooo it's not drugs you have just found away to weaponize Snickers doodles....


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> No. We could still go on an adventure. Through time. Or space. Or something similar


Let's do et


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Note to self serin has made exploding snicker doodles.
> 
> Sooo it's not drugs you have just found away to weaponize Snickers doodles....


Just like my combustible lemons


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr.Foox said:


> If there is plenty of you to go around then how do you resemble? OwO


Have you ever seen a T1000? Like that.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Just like my combustible lemons


My god Howard Johnson?


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Note to self serin has made exploding snicker doodles.
> 
> Sooo it's not drugs you have just found away to weaponize Snickers doodles....


Don't note that XD bad

Well. Chocolate chips are also part of explosives. But I only hand out the weapons to people I strongly dislike. If you look at it this way, one, I didn't do it. And two, it's only temporary


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> No. We could still go on an adventure. Through time. Or space. Or something similar



yeeees pleeeeeeeees!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> My god Howard Johnson?


Cave Johnson here. Now who wants to do some science?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2017)

If the doctor tries to prescribe me anti depressants for depression in the future, I will say I will take them in the form of kittens. No matter how much of a rotten day you're having, little bundles of joy and fluff will lift your spirit...


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Cave Johnson here. Now who wants to do some science?


Cave Johnson. You sir are a man of great tease.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> yeeees pleeeeeeeees!


XD 
Okay. We need a ship


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> If the doctor tries to prescribe me anti depressants for depression in the future, I will say I will take them in the forum of kittens. No matter how much of a rotten day you're having, little bundles of joy and fluff will lift your spirits...


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> If the doctor tries to prescribe me anti depressants for depression in the future, I will say I will take them in the forum of kittens. No matter how much of a rotten day you're having, little bundles of joy and fluff will lift your spirits...


Agreed. Kittens are so cute. *whispers* too bad Ry wouldn't let me take them home


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> whaaaaat? where did the definition go?! Serin, a definition is not a cookie!


Yeah but there are heavy rp servers if you wanted to go on one if that is your thing i guess.


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> XD
> Okay. We need a ship


You know what ship we need. That has a particular Vulcan on it.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Agreed. Kittens are so cute. *whispers* too bad Ry wouldn't let me take them home


Hey


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Don't note that XD bad
> 
> Well. Chocolate chips are also part of explosives. But I only hand out the weapons to people I strongly dislike. If you look at it this way, one, I didn't do it. And two, it's only temporary


Regardless I need to lay on my bed just in case it wants to float  away in the middle of the night.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


>


I am equally disturbed and intrigued...


----------



## Julen (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh hell yeah boi. Finally i got my ban lifted x3


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hey


Haaiiii. 



davydonovan said:


> Regardless I need to lay on my bed just in case it wants to float  away in the middle of the night.


Lol.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> You know what ship we need. That has a particular Vulcan on it.



where are we going?


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> where are we going?


Wellllllll....if you've ever watched Star Trek..


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Welp. I need to go to bed. See you guys later.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Wellllllll....if you've ever watched Star Trek..



never did. I only know the vaguest things about it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2017)

Julen said:


> Oh hell yeah boi. Finally i got my ban lifted x3


Who are you again?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> where are we going?


Onward to adventure


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Onward to adventure



very poetic, but not the least bit enlightening (and if you do you-know-what I'm out)


----------



## Julen (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Who are you again?


Oh just a random commie don't worry x3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> very poetic, but not the least bit enlightening (and if you do you-know-what I'm out)


Let's look at the Andromeda area


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2017)

I think I see a black hole....


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

That's called a period. It's punctuation


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

I just had the weirdest experience: I went to get some food, and the next thing I remember is waking up at my computer... WTF?!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I just had the weirdest experience: I went to get some food, and the next thing I remember is waking up at my computer... WTF?!


Don't worry. You were just dreaming


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

Then how does everything I did in said "dream" still show in my FAF history? And why do I still have a half-finished fursona I'm working on for someone I'm chatting with open on my #1 monitor?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I just had the weirdest experience: I went to get some food, and the next thing I remember is waking up at my computer... WTF?!


Whell i stood up once passed out and woke up with a broken pinky you don't have it too bad.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Then how does everything I did in said "dream" still show in my FAF history? And why do I still have a half-finished fursona I'm working on for someone I'm chatting with open on my #1 monitor?


Uhhhh... Shit... 
*Pats* things happen?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Hiya!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hiya!


Mornin!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I just had the weirdest experience: I went to get some food, and the next thing I remember is waking up at my computer... WTF?!


Sleep more.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Mornin!


Hey i think you spelled* "I CAN'T FUCKING SLEEP IT'S THREE AM AND I WAN TO PASS OUT ALREADY"* o, clock wrong.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

I have the day off so I decided to wake up at 5:30 am. Great


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Whell i stood up once passed out and woke up with a broken pinky you don't have it too bad.


I crashed a car at highway speed as a direct result of sleep deprivation... if not for my seat belt, you'd be wrong in saying that...


Rystren said:


> Uhhhh... Shit...
> *Pats* things happen?


Thanks... *hugs*


Mr. Fox said:


> Sleep more.


You don't think I try?! :V


WolfyJake said:


> I have the day off so I decided to wake up at 5:30 am. Great


At least Spring break starts today...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I crashed a car at highway speed as a direct result of sleep deprivation... if not for my seat belt, you'd be wrong in saying that...
> 
> Thanks... *hugs*
> 
> ...


I ain't got no spring break.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I ain't got no spring break.


Welp, that was one failed attempt at humor


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello everybody... Anybody feel up to chatting?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Hello everybody... Anybody feel up to chatting?


I am always up for chatting


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am always up for chatting


Well then.... Howdy there bud ^^ cute dude btw

Edit- first post on page 555 omg lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Well then.... Howdy there bud ^^ cute dude btw


Why thank you  You're not bad yourself


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Why thank you  You're not bad yourself


Lol flattery will get you everwhere.... Haha


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Lol flattery will get you everwhere.... Haha


Same goes for you, cutie


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Same goes for you, cutie



Ohhh your a sly one there my new friend


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Ohhh your a sly one there my new friend


Hah, thanks. I'll start a convo before I get reply restricted.


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Same goes for you, cutie


Oh god, you're not joking... You really *are* a big flirt... XD

Hi by the way. \o
It's a beautiful day outside,
Birds are blooming, flowers are singing...
On days like these...

I should go back to sleep, I think I'm having hallucinations.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oh god, you're not joking... You really *are* a big flirt... XD
> 
> Hi by the way. \o
> It's a beautiful day outside,
> ...


Kids like you should be burning in hell...

Lol dunked on?
It's sweet reguardless I'm too shy to be a big flirt


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Kids like you should be burning in hell...
> 
> Lol dunked on?
> It's sweet reguardless I'm too shy to be a big flirt


Awww... =3






ship! ship! ship!


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> Awww... =3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ship what.... Hmmmm


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Ship what.... Hmmmm


I honestly have no idea


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Ship what.... Hmmmm


Sorry... I get a bit too enthousiastic every now and then...


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> Sorry... I get a bit too enthousiastic every now and then...


 No come on tell me you can't just say something like that and not feel little Wolfy in


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

WTF?! How come I take 10 minutes to watch a YouTube video, and I already missed something?


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> No come on tell me you can't just say something like that and not feel little Wolfy in


That's nothing, I... Uh... just really like boats?...



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> WTF?! How come I take 10 minutes to watch a YouTube video, and I already missed something?


Oh, Hi Crimson! =D

help, change the topic pliz!


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> That's nothing, I... Uh... just really like boats?...
> 
> 
> Oh, Hi Crimson! =D
> ...


Someone catch that male he needs to tell me.what he ment


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Someone catch that male he needs to tell me.what he ment


"That male" has a name, you know.


Reti said:


> That's nothing, I... Uh... just really like boats?...
> 
> 
> Oh, Hi Crimson! =D
> ...


Hi, Reti! Not sure how much I can do... but I'll try! 
So, anybody have plans for this weekend?


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Someone catch that male he needs to tell me.what he ment


*begin to run in circles, panicking*
Nuuuuuuuuu!
Where is the exit in this chatroom?!



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> So, anybody have plans for this weekend?


Oh, yeah, I have a con... It's not a furrycon but still.
I'll finally eat Daifukus again! *q*
(haven't found these elsewhere in France. ;_; )
thanks


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> "That male" has a name, you know.
> 
> Hi, Reti! Not sure how much I can do... but I'll try!
> So, anybody have plans for this weekend?


Not many plans


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> *begin to run in circles, panicking*
> Nuuuuuuuuu!
> Where is the exit in this chatroom?!



Yea he does I'm sorry... But as for you there is no exit till you tell me what you ment.... Not gonna hurt you I swear


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Yea he does I'm sorry... But as for you there is no exit till you tell me what you ment.... Not gonna hurt you I swear


He just ships us


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Yea he does I'm sorry... But as for you there is no exit till you tell me what you ment.... Not gonna hurt you I swear


Leave Reti alone... He's a staple to our experience


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Yea he does I'm sorry... But as for you there is no exit till you tell me what you ment.... Not gonna hurt you I swear





Reti said:


> Birds are blooming, flowers are singing...


It's just the sound of flowers singing... they're making a "ship!ship!" sound...
Never heard about talking flowers?



WolfyJake said:


> He just ships us


*blush*
Damn... He said it...



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Leave Reti alone... He's a staple to our experience


*blush harder*
Thats... nice...


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> He just ships us


Adorable.... See I just wanted to know what he ment that's all


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Adorable.... See I just wanted to know what he ment that's all


Well, we're cute together, I'd ship us too


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, we're cute together, I'd ship us too


Smooth... XD


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, we're cute together, I'd ship us too


-hides in a corner- and just like that  deeply embarrassed


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> -hides in a corner- and just like that  deeply embarrassed


Aww, I'm sorry.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> -hides in a corner- and just like that  deeply embarrassed


Don't worry, it's only a matter of time before that happens xD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Don't worry, it's only a matter of time before that happens xD


It seems like I have that effect on people, yes.


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> -hides in a corner- and just like that  deeply embarrassed


I think I might have a cuteness overload...


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Aww, I'm sorry.


N.noo I'm fine... Just embarrassing that's all


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello! I'm a foox! Fear meeeeee! *Mews like a pussy*


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> N.noo I'm fine... Just embarrassing that's all


*explodes*



Mr.Foox said:


> Hello! I'm a foox! Fear meeeeee! *Mews like a pussy*


*suddenly, pineaple*

Oh god... Hi? That's... an unexpected introduction.
Welcome to the chatbox. =3


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

*yawns and stretches*

Good morning~


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> *yawns and stretches*
> 
> Good morning~


Good morning


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> *yawns and stretches*
> 
> Good morning~


Hellow! =3


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Eye exam done, nothing wrong, now spend all day doing nada


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> Eye exam done, nothing wrong, now spend all day doing nada


Do you mean "doing nada because the server is too slow" or "doing nada because spare time"?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I just had the weirdest experience: I went to get some food, and the next thing I remember is waking up at my computer... WTF?!


Aliens abducted you, check for implants!!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> You don't think I try?! :V


Try this use headphones


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> Do you mean "doing nada because the server is too slow" or "doing nada because spare time"?


Nada because of spare time. Most my time off work is spent doing wondering what to do, not being able to think of anything, getting upset then hiding under my bedsheets. >_>


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

LOL Im looking someone to flirt!! Anything works.
Why? Because I dont know.


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> Nada because of spare time. Most my time off work is spent doing wondering what to do, not being able to think of anything, getting upset then hiding under my bedsheets. >_>


You have bedsheets at work?...
I want to work here...



Martin2W said:


> LOL Im looking someone to flirt!! Anything works.
> Why? Because I dont know.


That's...
Actually I've hit the reply buton but I don't really know what to awnser... This post confuses me...


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

No, I'm not at work today. I'm at home~


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> You have bedsheets at work?...
> That's...
> Actually I've hit the reply buton but I don't really know what to awnser... This post confuses me...


Im confused but thanks for replying.
Can we load some females into this chat. I want to flirt.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> You have bedsheets at work?...
> I want to work here...
> 
> 
> ...


Flirting confuses you? I could teach you...


Martin2W said:


> Im confused but thanks for replying.
> Can we load some females into this chat. I want to flirt.


Ser Sergal, who needs females when you have me?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Flirting confuses you? I could teach you...
> 
> Ser Sergal, who needs females when you have me?


Indeed, sweetie.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indeed, sweetie.


Such a sexy sergal


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Such a sexy sergal


Yeahh that is true


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Flirting confuses you? I could teach you...
> 
> Ser Sergal, who needs females when you have me?


Have you ever played undertale?
Because I think you're spamming the "flirt" option.



Martin2W said:


> Indeed, sweetie.


Ogodno... Not you too! XD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> Have you ever played undertale?
> Because I think you're spamming the "flirt" option.
> 
> 
> Ogodno... Not you too! XD


What do you mean?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What do you mean?


He gets uncomfortable from all the flirting.


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> He gets uncomfortable from all the flirting.


It's too much. *-*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> It's too much. *-*


I just can't help myself.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

That moment when you check the chat, and you realize you missed something funny right under your nose...


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

I think I'll be bad at videogames today


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> I think I'll be bad at videogames today


Hey, I'm working on my Legendary/Intel/Skull Campaign run in Halo 5 right now... why not?


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hey, I'm working on my Legendary/Intel/Skull Campaign run in Halo 5 right now... why not?


And here I am playing LoL even though I said to my SO that I wouldn't...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> And here I am playing LoL even though I said to my SO that I wouldn't...


Don't get busted


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Don't get busted


It just sucks he's on the other side of the world in quite restrictive living conditions...  If I could afford it, I'd move over there and we'd just spend all day playing vidya and hugging one another


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> It just sucks he's on the other side of the world in quite restrictive living conditions...  If I could afford it, I'd move over there and we'd just spend all day playing vidya and hugging one another


I love hugs!


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I love hugs!


Same, wish I could get them :<


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

We all love hugs and sergals.


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Well that was a terrible idea.

Game can be fun and all but mother of God the other players give me brain tumors...


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> Well that was a terrible idea.
> 
> Game can be fun and all but mother of God the other players give me brain tumors...


That's why you can't play LOL with friends who play often...
I end up each game with someone screaming in my ears. ;_;
my poor poor ears.


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> That's why you can't play LOL with friends who play often...
> I end up each game with someone screaming in my ears. ;_;
> my poor poor ears.


No one ever plays with me though, I've been on my own in this game for 5 seasons lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> LOL Im looking someone to flirt!! Anything works.
> Why? Because I dont know.


Oh man the day before the last saw someone who talked about how much they care for their boyfriend and the very next day he made a post about how hes now single that fucked me up a bit.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 10, 2017)

Good morning fellas 

*rolls off of bed, hits head on nighstand *



Martin2W said:


> We all love hugs and sergals.


This is probably true 

Hi Tombstone!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't play lol at all  Saves me the headache.


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> No one ever plays with me though, I've been on my own in this game for 5 seasons lol


I think it's better this way. ;_;



Artruya said:


> Good morning fellas


Hay! Good morn-


Artruya said:


> *rolls off of bed, hits head on nighstand *


Well... Nevermind for the morning...
But the day will get better! =D



WolfyJake said:


> I don't play lol at all  Saves me the headache.


True...
Sooo true...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

No, instead I let the OP Hunters in the Halo campaigns f*ck with my mind xD
*hugs all* At least I can pause and talk you all y'all so I don't go _completely_ insane!


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

I have nothing else to do, though.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> No, instead I let the OP Hunters in the Halo campaigns f*ck with my mind xD
> *hugs all* At least I can pause and talk you all y'all so I don't go _completely_ insane!


Ah fucking hell i love this gamemode on gmod that was recently released it's so dam good that i had to start developing maps for it. If anyone wants to try it out with me i would gladly do so (*mmmmmmm it's the absolute fucking best!*). But we got a dev team for the game mode of 7 people and it's making some progress.


----------



## Reti (Mar 10, 2017)

Guys guys guys!...

*wait a bit for the suspence*

Nothing.

Nah, seriously, I just wanna say that I need to go.
I won't be back until next week so... Have a great week-end y'all! \o

This round's on me!
*hugs everyone*

Bye!


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Awwweee. Dang it. I missed all the cute stuff that happened DX uggghhhhh you are so cruel sleep.


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> Guys guys guys!...
> 
> *wait a bit for the suspence*
> 
> ...


Awe. Bye Reti D': *hugs*


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Take care Reti, Have a good weekend!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> No one ever plays with me though, I've been on my own in this game for 5 seasons lol





WolfyJake said:


> I don't play lol at all  Saves me the headache.



I used to play with a friend on mine, was a lot of fun. We worked well together, and we never yelled at each other, since we both made stupid mistakes lol.

He has an amazing sense of humour too, so we were always laughing about something


----------



## Artruya (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> Guys guys guys!...
> 
> *wait a bit for the suspence*
> 
> ...


Byeeeee Reti! *hugss* We'll be here when you get back  have a good weekend


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Reti said:


> Guys guys guys!...
> 
> *wait a bit for the suspence*
> 
> ...


Aw I missed Reti's hugs 
Morning everyone!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ah fucking hell i love this gamemode on gmod that was recently released it's so dam good that i had to start developing maps for it. If anyone wants to try it out with me i would gladly do so (*mmmmmmm it's the absolute fucking best!*). But we got a dev team for the game mode of 7 people and it's making some progress.


I could play that Gmod game mode with you. I'd have to get back home in like ten hours first


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I used to play with a friend on mine, was a lot of fun. We worked well together, and we never yelled at each other, since we both made stupid mistakes lol.
> 
> He has an amazing sense of humor too, so we were always laughing about something



I have 3 other main friends that i have are practically the only people i play with on steam. One got me out of a four year depression in a week after meeting him and did it in less than a week. The other is a odd missing link when hes present everything seems to be more enjoyable but it's not apparent why. One who is a furry and is the reason why i am here and just this outgoing kindred spirit that throws around the best dark humor i have seen.

We spent 200+ hours on a terraria world together. Nearly 100 on starbound. I don't even know how many hours gmod. Over 100 hours on don't starve together. We have a custom cards against humanity deck with extremely personal & offensive stuff. Then now while a friend is gone for a week we started organizing a dnd campaign.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Not gonna tauch lol ever. Not gonna happen.

And everyone is sleeping


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

@Artruya hi mate. What games are you playing?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I used to play with a friend on mine, was a lot of fun. We worked well together, and we never yelled at each other, since we both made stupid mistakes lol.
> 
> He has an amazing sense of humour too, so we were always laughing about something


What happened?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Aw I missed Reti's hugs
> Morning everyone!


Morning sweetie. Why you missed his hugs when you have sergal?

I know yeah yeah blah blah. *starts dancing* Join in sir.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Morning sweetie. Why you missed his hugs when you have sergal?
> 
> I know yeah yeah blah blah. *starts dancing* Join in sir.


Ooh! *Tries dancing*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ooh! *Tries dancing*


you are doing great *lifts into air*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> What happened?



He is a few years younger than me, and at the time he was just about to go into college, so he didn't have much time anymore. I still talk to him.


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Unfortunate...

I had started LoL with friends I was clan mates with on Runescape for 8 or so years, but after like a month or so it was like I never existed...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> Unfortunate...
> 
> I had started LoL with friends I was clan mates with on Runescape for 8 or so years, but after like a month or so it was like I never existed...


So you play alone now or just with other friends?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Hii, anyone hungry? I just made spaghetti and meatballs. Come on over if you want some.


Spoiler: SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hii, anyone hungry? I just made spaghetti and meatballs. Come on over if you want some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS


Yess chef feed me. *opens cheese wedge wide open*
Now we have yiff the cook and Kiss the cook


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hii, anyone hungry? I just made spaghetti and meatballs. Come on over if you want some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS


That's a really cute picture 
Save me some spagett!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> Unfortunate...
> 
> I had started LoL with friends I was clan mates with on Runescape for 8 or so years, but after like a month or so it was like I never existed...


I hate when that happens. Sadly, it still happens too often


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hii, anyone hungry? I just made spaghetti and meatballs. Come on over if you want some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS



Stop being so damn cute



Rystren said:


> I hate when that happens. Sadly, it still happens too often



By the way Rystren, that profile picture is so adorable.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Stop being so damn cute


no.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> no.



Fair enough.


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So you play alone now or just with other friends?


Last 5 years, just been alone.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Fair enough.


Oh! He pulled a Chlorine Triflouride on you!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hii, anyone hungry? I just made spaghetti and meatballs. Come on over if you want some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS


When they start calling things cute that's when they get ya. You ain't got me yet you shits.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hii, anyone hungry? I just made spaghetti and meatballs. Come on over if you want some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS



Gimme those spaghetti!!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> When they start calling things cute that's when they get ya. You ain't got me yet you shits.


Your denial is so cute!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

@katalistik  hi mate, how are you?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @katalistik  hi mate, how are you?



I'm gud.Guess I just finished with school work.I had practice at a supermarket. Two b l o o d y  weeks.How are you doin'?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> Last 5 years, just been alone.


Kinda the same for me. Except I don't play LoL


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I'm gud.Guess I just finished with school work.I had practice at a supermarket. Two b l o o d y  weeks.How are you doin'?


Good, just being ignored here *hides in the corner*
wtf is this PP


----------



## katalistik (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good, just being ignored here *hides in the corner*
> wtf is this PP



Cringe fest.Joking.
And if you don't like my pp feel free to use bleach.


----------



## Julen (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hii, anyone hungry? I just made spaghetti and meatballs. Come on over if you want some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS







The first fucking thing that came to my mind


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

Taffypawz said:


> .....
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Hi! Welcome to FAF. I see you just joined yesterday, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Taffypawz (Mar 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hi! Welcome to FAF. I see you just joined yesterday, glad to have you aboard!


haha thanks ^^

i'm here because I prefer not to be in the regular furraffinity website, i'm not a big artist person and i prefer forums instead of art sites.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Horay, now I have nothing to do for 50 minutes.

Hi Taffy :3


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> When they start calling things cute that's when they get ya. You ain't got me yet you shits.





> *-Praydeth- Said yet for he knew the reluctance of it was not out of denial, But of fear of not knowing who he is himself and who he has been. Praydeth may look back and see that maybe he was one before he knew it but then when did he never did have a passion for anthropomorphic characters specifically just characters in general. Was he among these people because he was the same or he just saw them as equals. He has wandered through many communities for differing amounts of time so many times before. He never found himself in a community but inside people in them. He did in his wording when referring to his part in the community as not there yet or not there at this moment or just as equals.
> -praydeth-........... was uncertain.*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Julen said:


> The first fucking thing that came to my mind


I love Pyrocynical


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *-Praydeth- Said yet for he knew the reluctance of it was not out of denial, But of fear of not knowing who he is himself and who he has been. Praydeth may look back and see that maybe he was one before he knew it but then when did he never did have a passion for anthropomorphic characters specifically just characters in general. Was he among these people because he was the same or he just saw them as equals. He has wandered through many communities for differing amounts of time so many times before. He never found himself in a community but inside people in them. He did in his wording when referring to his part in the community as not there yet or not there at this moment or just as equals.
> -praydeth-........... was uncertain*


I was listening to Claire de lune when I read that..  that was pretty deep


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I was listening to Claire de lune when I read that..  that was pretty deep


Who the *fuck* casually listens to clair de lune!  



Spoiler: Clair de lune


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Who the *fuck* casually listens to clair de lune!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clair de lune


It's alright background noise.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Who the *fuck* casually listens to clair de lune!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clair de lune


Sometimes, it's best to have all in the background while doing something


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Who the *fuck* casually listens to clair de lune!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clair de lune


Dun't diss the piano song, matey! :L
I was listening to the Frozen Synapse soundtrack before, but I wanted to hear that again.
Besides, I got fuckin nothin else to do


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I was listening to Claire de lune when I read that..  that was pretty deep



 I don't even know what that is...

I'll have to give it a listen after I get home today!


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Think I'm having an off-day today, I feel extremely anxious for seemingly no reason :s


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It's alright background noise.


Ah i listen to this 



Spoiler: Song










 often to lose myself in the lyrics whenever i can have a whole playlist on spotify for that.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

@Taffypawz Oh female furry! Hi, how are you, new here?


----------



## Royn (Mar 10, 2017)

eat peanut butter every day at least once.  Smoke/eat regular portions of Marijuana.  Stay off the soda and be moderate and varietous in what you eat.  Lots of FRESH veggies.  Guarantee youll live long and prosper, with very little chance of cancer/dimensia, ect.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> Think I'm having an off-day today, I feel extremely anxious for seemingly no reason :s


Something you don't want to think about is bothering you almost certainly. Lose yourself in something that requires action from you Drawing, building something, playing music, or playing a vidya game. Look back on what you did during that and realize the state of your own emotions and find a way to happiness relief or acceptance. If you can't decide on something to do maybe you're too afraid to see who you are right now.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Royn said:


> eat peanut butter every day at least once.  Smoke/eat regular portions of Marijuana.  Stay off the soda and be moderate and varietous in what you eat.  Lots of FRESH veggies.  Guarantee youll live long and prosper, with very little chance of cancer/dimensia, ect.


Oh yeahh peanut butter good stuff, weed is illegal here . Also exercising helps.


----------



## Royn (Mar 10, 2017)

yes!  Neglected to mention, raise your heart rate also at least once a day.  IE, exercise, scare the crap out of yourself, get uber pissed off, ect.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Good stuff. That thing has weapon and armor crazy ;D


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

I spy with my little eye, a fluffy sergal!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I spy with my little eye, a fluffy sergal!


Indeed fluffy. But im fluffier.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indeed fluffy. But im fluffier.


I bet you are


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indeed fluffy. But im fluffier.



I'm fluffiest. But not a sergal


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

I have a scythe growing out of my head


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> I have a scythe growing out of my head



That sounds painful...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> I have a scythe growing out of my head


Awesome. You are trully strange creature.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Awesome. You are trully strange creature.





Spoiler: I'm sorry


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Onee question, can I get hug?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Onee question, can I get hug?



*Bear hug*

I win!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Onee question, can I get hug?





Sogreth said:


> *Bear hug*
> 
> I win!


*Hugs big bear and weird sergal*


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Do I get a hug, too? o:


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> Do I get a hug, too? o:



As long as you don't stab us with your scythe horn


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

*group hugs*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> Do I get a hug, too? o:


Yes you can have huge sergal hug *hugs*


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Lol. The planet needs his magic.
> 
> My step dad just called me ugly. XD


Hope he was joking. You're beautiful and amazing. I just said it so it's fact!


----------



## Taffypawz (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Taffypawz Oh female furry! Hi, how are you, new here?


New to the forums but i'm not a new furry

i recently got more into the fandom, i used to be more casual but now it's all i ever think about

i'm too young to get a fursuit because i would grow out of it very quickly ;-;


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Lol. The planet needs his magic.
> 
> My step dad just called me ugly. XD


But why? I dont think you are ugly. Why he is so rude to call you that. Weird.


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Dads are jerks


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

My dad is pretty cool


----------



## Artruya (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Artruya hi mate. What games are you playing?


Uhh i just bought Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 for N64 lol so my friend is coming over and we are playing tonight xP
How bout you my sergal buddy?


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But why? I dont think you are ugly. Why he is so rude to call you that. Weird.


He's rude. Lol. And thanks. XD just when I'm starting to actually like myself too, out of the blue he just says that. 


Bluey Grifter said:


> Hope he was joking. You're beautiful and amazing. I just said it so it's fact!


He wasn't. And aweeee. Thanks cx lol


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

Welp I passed the hell out... So evening everybody


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Welp I passed the hell out... So evening everybody


Same here buddy. Same here......


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

hello


----------



## Julen (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I love Pyrocynical


Peirocinical is great yais? Better then de russian pig


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

I need to get a new avatar, I don't even know who drew this one :/


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Julen said:


> Peirocinical is great yais? Better then de russian pig View attachment 17180


The Russian cyka is great too.


----------



## Julen (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> The Russian cyka is great too.


Tru. But it can't compete with pyrosanical's s-sw*vomits, screams of thousands of dammed souls could be heard* sweg


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

Julen said:


> Tru. But it can't compete with pyrosanical's s-sw*vomits, screams of thousands of dammed souls could be heard* sweg


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2017)

_ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
_ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
_ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
_ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
_ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°


That's... ...okay
Hi Mabuus!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> That's... ...okay



X'D hahahahaha


----------



## Julen (Mar 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


W
R
O
N
G


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°
> _ ͡ ° ͜ʖ ͡°


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2017)

Woof


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

Julen said:


> W
> R
> O
> N
> G


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof


woof woof


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Crazed "Butt Stabber" identified in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof





light tear drop said:


> woof woof


In the Netherlands we say: waf! waf! for little doggies or: woef! woef! for big doggies


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Crazed "Butt Stabber" identified in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> In the Netherlands we say: waf! waf! for little doggies or: woef! woef! for big doggies


nice


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

I just opened a can, and the crack sound it made, made my cat jump 3 feet in the air rofl


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I just opened a can, and the crack sound it made, made my cat jump 3 feet in the air rofl


Does your cat do the thing with the cucumber?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2017)

Do da do da im bored to death...

WASSAP GUYS?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Do da do da im bored to death...
> 
> WASSAP GUYS?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Starset is not bad.

Edit: Aaand I got reply restricted. Life is great.
I just wanted to throw this out there. Somebody sent this link to me without telling me what it was. I was transported back to my final year of elementary school... When this was popular... And I felt an unironic urge to pull my hair out.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Starset is not bad.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Does your cat do the thing with the cucumber?



 I haven't tried it yet. But omg I'm laughing just thinking about that video now


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Do da do da im bored to death...
> 
> WASSAP GUYS?


What's up, Mabus 
I just got home


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Ok then i have a idea, every come up with a story based off this image.






*Now stop complaining!*


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Oh lord. Do we really need that person here? Lol. 


WolfyJake said:


> Starset is not bad.
> 
> Edit: Aaand I got reply restricted. Life is great.
> I just wanted to throw this out there. Somebody sent this link to me without telling me what it was. I was transported back to my final year of elementary school... When this was popular... And I felt an unironic urge to pull my hair out.


It does look like it would make me cringe.


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ok then i have a idea, every come up with a story based off this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty picture...*quickly walks away with picture*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ok then i have a idea, every come up with a story based off this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a dark rainy night when a man in a white suit walked into town. This man had a shine about him this glow. He walked into a bar with no glowing sign. The bar was near empty when he sat next to me at the bar. He ordered a glass of wine when the bartender gave him a dirty look. (should i keep going?)


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> What's up, Mabus
> I just got home



Being fluffy and tired 

*rolls around the forums*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ok then i have a idea, every come up with a story based off this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....... i see an imminent crime scene


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> It was a dark rainy night when a man in a white suit walked into town. This man had a shine about him this glow. He walked into a bar with no glowing sign. The bar was near empty when he sat next to me at the bar. He ordered a glass of wine when the bartender gave him a dirty look. (should i keep going?)


Yap. Sounds interesting


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

For *ONCE* the streets smelled a little different. Instead of the typical bourbon street trademarked piss & vomit it smelled like a sewer that instilled a smell that was strong and sick it made you feel like vomiting, but that would just make it worse for everyone wouldn't it now.

The lights still colored from the mardi gras made the street seem like a rainbow. I mean who wouldn't want to celebrate a time where some creepy as guy with clown makeup smokes a blunt right in the fucking open. Plus the common tradition having girls flash their tits just to get a dam gold purple or green bead necklace. People will make the mistake that the beautiful street is not poverty stricken that could not be farther than the truth. 

There goes the average dine n' dash group down the street like always. *I mean really is there a better city than New Orleans*?
(P1)


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Evacuated soon-to-be wasteland


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ok then i have a idea, every come up with a story based off this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricky Robinson rolled his rodeo into town, looking for some rest and respite after a rigorous day of researching the repulsive reports of Robert Rasmussen, the rampant raging rapist of the Rocky mountains.

K, I can't write a story. Sorry


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ok then i have a idea, every come up with a story based off this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As usual, November 5th was rained off. Never mind. Me and a couple of work colleagues were starting to think about Christmas and the plan to have a Fursuit Fancy Dress Christmas Party. We discussed it over a couple of beers after work on the Friday - got soaked running for the last train...


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ricky Robinson rolled his rodeo into town, looking for some rest and respite after a rigorous day of researching the repulsive reports of Robert Rasmussen, the rampant raging rapist of the Rocky mountains.
> 
> K, I can't write a story. Sorry


Nooooo. That's better than what I could have wrote. I suck at writing stories.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ricky Robinson rolled his rodeo into town, looking for some rest and respite after a rigorous day of researching the repulsive reports of Robert Rasmussen, the rampant raging rapist of the Rocky mountains.
> 
> K, I can't write a story. Sorry


Hey you can write a story and a good one don't get demotivated ask questions and make your own awnsers. "What are those people in the background doing?" "Why is the city so brightly lit up" "How does it look so nice but have people sitting on a window sill under a balcony in the rain?" What is going on tell me trust me it can't be too bad.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> It was a dark rainy night when a man in a white suit walked into town. This man had a shine about him this glow. He walked into a bar with no glowing sign. The bar was near empty when he sat next to me at the bar. He ordered a glass of wine when the bartender gave him a dirty look. (should i keep going?)


I looked twords the man he was blonde tan and smelled like a rose. He quickly dried off and asked for a phone with a smooth voice like a singer on the radio. The bartender pointed to the pay phone saying "itll cost you  50 cents every 30. sec" The man smiled and said "Im sorry but I don't have the 50 cents could you lend me the change?" The bartender was silent. I searched my pockets and found a dollar. "hey mister here is a dollar will that do?"


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Sorry, I'm watching a movie, I'll try again later. And thanks


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2017)

Woof


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> As usual, November 5th was rained off. Never mind. Me and a couple of work colleagues were starting to think about Christmas and the plan to have a Fursuit Fancy Dress Christmas Party. We discussed it over a couple of beers after work on the Friday - got soaked running for the last train...


I am sorry but i really want to do this. I saw your profile pic and i wanted to put the scarf over his mouth and put a baseball cap/headband on his head to make him look like he is in the bloods XD.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> I looked twords the man he was blonde tan and smelled like a rose. He quickly dried off and asked for a phone with a smooth voice like a singer on the radio. The bartender pointed to the pay phone saying "itll cost you  50 cents every 30. sec" The man smiled and said "Im sorry but I don't have the 50 cents could you lend me the change?" The bartender was silent. I searched my pockets and found a dollar. "hey mister here is a dollar will that do?"


The man was shocked to hear a response from me a young man in a black suit. "Yes that will do just fine old sport...just fine." as the man walked twords the phone a group of bikers walked in. soaking wet and smelling of filth they took up the whole bar. They all ordered beer their vests all said "darkriders" (would you like more?)


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 10, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I am sorry but i really want to do this. I saw your profile pic and i wanted to put the scarf over his mouth and put a baseball cap/headband on his head to make him look like he is in the bloods XD.


HA! Look at those crazy humans, and their fingers - are they broken? What is a Blood? And, more importantly, where do I find a scarf/bandana that has red AND blue on it?


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Holy shit pictures of people posing like that make me cringe so hard...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> HA! Look at those crazy humans, and their fingers - are they broken? What is a Blood? And, more importantly, where do I find a scarf/bandana that has red AND blue on it?



If you genuinely did not know. The bloods were one of the largest gangs in america a few years ago they were famous for being at war with the Crips. At a time being in a neighborhood wearing red black & white or blue black & white. They would constantly do anything to kill a member of the other gang and take their territory.

Wearing both red & blue would be stupid and is asking for 2 drive by shootings at once.


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

...Does anyone ever feel like getting lost somewhere, and no one would notice that you were gone?...


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 10, 2017)

I continue to fail to understand the logic behind such organizations. Especially that bit about territories. Were they trying to drive down local real estate prices to buy out the area or something?

And no. If I get lost somewhere, how will that aid me in any way? And if no one noticed I was gone, that would mean my stealth and cleverness would be vastly superior to what they are at present.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> ...Does anyone ever feel like getting lost somewhere, and no one would notice that you were gone?...


*STOP RIGHT NOW YOU BETTER NOT KILL YOURSELF!*


People still dam need you that some you haven't even met yet people that will take themselves out of this world without you and they will feel guilty when it was never their fault. It is you dam *DUTY *as a person to always help people who need it even if you don't think anyone would notice if you died. Remember there is always someone else out there who is gonna need your help and you need to find them.


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

No. I don't want to. It actually hasn't crossed my mind this time. I've got too many promises to keep.

I'm just so bored being trapped in this house all day, with nothing to do, like... I've got absolutely nobody near me at all here, and I really don't get on with my family at all...

It's difficult... y'know?...

I've literally been sat here for the past 3 hours, doing absolutely nothing; I can't find the motivation to do anything.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> No. I don't want to. It actually hasn't crossed my mind this time. I've got too many promises to keep.
> 
> I'm just so bored being trapped in this house all day, with nothing to do, like... I've got absolutely nobody near me at all here, and I really don't get on with my family at all...
> 
> ...


Right now there is a post looking to start a cards against humanity club with a custom deck possibly being built that started in 2015 and just now got attention


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2017)

Selly said:


> ...Does anyone ever feel like getting lost somewhere, and no one would notice that you were gone?...



This idea crosses my mind a lot, just to leave, and go someplace else, and not say anything, even if it's impractical, as I don't have much money.

But I have dreamed of living in the wilderness, say in the Mountains someplace, or else, of disappearing to someplace like Sicily or South Africa, someplace warm and Mediterranean in climate,  that would feel exotic, where you start your life all over again...


----------



## Selly (Mar 10, 2017)

Feel like I'm just gonna lower the tone further if i remain, so I'm off to bed.

Sorry, and goodnight


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

*drops through ceiling with rocket launcher in hand*


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *drops through ceiling with rocket launcher in hand*


Furball. XD


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Furball. XD


Hi Butterbutt


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi Butterbutt


Hai. What's up with the rocket launcher?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hai. What's up with the rocket launcher?


Rocket jumping


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Rocket jumping


But is it needed


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> But is it needed


Yes


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yes


Hm. One hundred percent sure?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hm. One hundred percent sure?


Yap. Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Rocket jumping


And market gardening?


----------



## Serin (Mar 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yap. Lol


Okay...lol. If you say so


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> And market gardening?


I've never been an amazing market gardener. But I can at least get around with moderate efficiency


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

I vote that Bethesda should take a page from history and use the engine they used on Doom and make either a new heretic or hexen


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

*woof woof*  Mor- Hey


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *woof woof*  Mor- Hey


 hi there


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 11, 2017)

*Ring-a-ding-a-ding-a-ding*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey, you lot want to see a picture of my mangled thumb?!?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey, you lot want to see a picture of my mangled thumb?!?


What did you do to it?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What did you do to it?


I put a drill through it 3 days ago while doing a job.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I put a drill through it 3 days ago while doing a job.


Ouch.  Sounds very pleasant. 
Though, I don't think it beats the shredder aftermath image. So why not


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Ouch.  Sounds very pleasant.
> Though, I don't think it beats the shredder aftermath image. So why not


What sort of shredder? You get shredded or someone else?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> What sort of shredder? You get shredded or someone else?


Why would I put my hand on a shredder? 
No, some other unfortunate person made that mistake. So now there's a picture on the shredder where the accident was


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Why would I put my hand on a shredder?



Well, yeah. Deliberately injuring yourself is just plain stupid.


Rystren said:


> No, some other unfortunate person made that mistake. So now there's a picture on the shredder where the accident was



Reminds me of Rotten.com. Just goes to show, no matter how careful you are accidents happen. Poor guy...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey, you lot want to see a picture of my mangled thumb?!?


Yes please. We want!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes please. We want!


I'm not sure if it will exceed the PG-13 rating.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Good afternoon!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm not sure if it will exceed the PG-13 rating.


PM.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Good afternoon!


Good day, sugar!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> PM.


Sure, why not. This might be a good lesson in power tool safety.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good day, sugar!


Your flirting needs work.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm not sure if it will exceed the PG-13 rating.


It's probably fine if you put it in a spoiler.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Lcs said:


> It's probably fine if you put it in a spoiler.


With a warning to be safe


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Your flirting needs work.


Welp, I can say same about you. But im not even trying. Pls Load some female sergals.


----------



## modfox (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Aw man, Im sad now 
*ears drop*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aw man, Im sad now
> *ears drop*



I've been told I give good hugs, and I love to share :3
*hint hint* *wink wink*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I've been told I give good hugs, and I love to share :3
> *hint hint* *wink wink*


----------



## Serin (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Welp, I can say same about you. But im not even trying. Pls Load some female sergals.


*loads female sergals for Tombstone*


----------



## Serin (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aw man, Im sad now
> *ears drop*


Awwee. Mabus. What's up?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aw man, Im sad now
> *ears drop*


What's wrong, cutie?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aw man, Im sad now
> *ears drop*


*Picks up, hugs* this should help. I hope


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Serin said:


> Awwee. Mabus. What's up?





WolfyJake said:


> What's wrong, cutie?


One of my good friends from fire academy had an accident and passed while on-duty... they were the funny one. 

Tis a lame sad day for this woofer


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> One of my good friends from fire academy had an accident and passed while on-duty... they were the funny one.
> 
> Tis a lame sad day for this woofer


*Snuggles against sad woofer*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> One of my good friends from fire academy had an accident and passed while on-duty... they were the funny one.
> 
> Tis a lame sad day for this woofer


Nuuuuuuu


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Picks up, hugs* this should help. I hope





Sogreth said:


> I've been told I give good hugs, and I love to share :3
> *hint hint* *wink wink*



Yay hugs *ears perk a bit* ^-^


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Serin said:


> *loads female sergals for Tombstone*


Yeahhhhh Now better *downloading female sergals*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

*shakes head*

Anyway... enough of my lame day, how are y'all???


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Anyway... enough of my lame day, how are y'all???


*hugs sad woofer*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> One of my good friends from fire academy had an accident and passed while on-duty... they were the funny one.
> 
> Tis a lame sad day for this woofer



That's awful...I'm so sorry for your loss.
*BEAR HUG* x1000


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Anyway... enough of my lame day, how are y'all???


I woke up early for once


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Well, I woke up at 1 pm.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I woke up early for once



=P
Note from an experienced professional, mornings suck donkey d*** xD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Anyway... enough of my lame day, how are y'all???


Great i'm ready for another day of whining bitching & complaining on the forums making everyone's life miserable!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, I woke up at 1 pm.


6 am. I went to bed at 2


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

I love mornings. I wake up at 8:30 everyday. Just because.

I also love breakfast.


----------



## Serin (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> One of my good friends from fire academy had an accident and passed while on-duty... they were the funny one.
> 
> Tis a lame sad day for this woofer


Noooo. *hugs* I'm sorry Mabus. That's terrible


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Great i'm ready for another day of whining bitching & complaining on the forums making everyone's life miserable!



D:


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> 6 am. I went to bed at 2



Ayyyy same here


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ayyyy same here


Lol. No sleep


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Great i'm ready for another day of whining bitching & complaining on the forums making everyone's life miserable!


Ehm... T-that's the spirit!


----------



## Serin (Mar 11, 2017)

*sniffs hair* ah. The lovely smell of hair dye. 


Rystren said:


> Lol. No sleep


You need more sleep.


Mabus said:


> Ayyyy same here


So do you. XD


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> 6 am. I went to bed at 2





Mabus said:


> Ayyyy same here



GUISE! That's not very healthy 
Get some proper sleep!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Ehm... T-that's the spirit!


*I'm joking don't worry.*


Sogreth said:


> GUISE! That's not very healthy
> Get some proper sleep!



Ha i got four hours of sleep & feel fine i'm practically kirin jindosh from dishonored!


----------



## Selly (Mar 11, 2017)

I've finally decided to drag my butt out of bed

G'day~


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> GUISE! That's not very healthy
> Get some proper sleep!



I would if I could lol 
*curls up and sleeps here*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I would if I could lol
> *curls up and sleeps here*



I'll be your pillow :3


----------



## Selly (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I would if I could lol
> *curls up and sleeps here*


I'm with this guy!

*curls up here*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I would if I could lol
> *curls up and sleeps here*


*Lays head on tails* we need a furpile


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Lays head on tails* we need a furpile


*Jumps on top of curled up furs* FURPILE!!!


----------



## Selly (Mar 11, 2017)

BUNDLEEE!!!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

*sergal enters room* wtf is going on. *weird noise* *jumps on top of pile* fluffy


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

*THATS IT! I'm ruining fupiles for you guys with a moment from the csi episode




*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *sergal enters room* wtf is going on. *weird noise* *jumps on top of pile* fluffy


*Pulls sergal into pile* nothing's going on


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

I must leave to do some cleaning...or it will not get done! I will return!

Stay beautiful! <3 you all.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 11, 2017)

Insert
...
Something...
That will make me laugh.
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Selly (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey! what's with the fuzzy cuffs?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Anywho


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Insert
> ...
> Something...
> That will make me laugh.
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


>



Is....is he doing the dab?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


Take this test I must


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Darn. 2016 memes making a comeback I see.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Is....is he doing the dab?



Yes

Yes he is 

[extreme base note!!!]


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Take this test I must



Pass it you will


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Silly furries


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Silly furries


Wacky sergal


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Wacky sergal


preposterous wolf


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Silly furries





WolfyJake said:


> Wacky sergal


Goofy everyone


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> preposterous wolf


Sergal is spy


----------



## Selly (Mar 11, 2017)

:3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm feeling strangely happy today.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Sergal is spy


Rystren is a meme


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm feeling strangely happy today.


Today is a very fluffy day


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm feeling strangely happy today.


spread the good mood man day like those should be cherished with others.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

*wolfs around the forums* :3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *wolfs around the forums* :3


Mabus. Why are you so adorable?


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Sneaks in*
> HI GUYS


Oooh! Hi crimson


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 11, 2017)

*Sneaks in*
HI GUYS


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Question is if you guys are really furries?


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Sneaks in*
> HI GUYS


Top of the morning to you ladies my name is Tombstone. Hi


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Sneaks in*
> HI GUYS


Hello


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Question is if you guys are really furries?


If I'm not, then I don't know what I would be. Certainly not human though


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> If I'm not, then I don't know what I would be. Certainly not human though


Yay you are a furry. *hugs* Btw what is human?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yay you are a furry. *hugs* Btw what is human?


Some nasty being. I hear they kill each other over paper


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Question is if you guys are really furries?



*I'm pretty dam sure they are.*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Mabus. Why are you so adorable?
> 
> Oooh! Hi crimson



Because my name Mabus :v
Im the woofiest woofer to ever woof

*noms own tail*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 11, 2017)

Ugh, hello everyone! I'm up at the crack of noon!

That's about twelve hours of sleep for me.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 11, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> It takes your virginity.
> 
> And your money.


Well throw your balls at me, cause that's what I do best o;


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ugh, hello everyone! I'm up at the crack of noon!


The crack of noon sounds like the name of a tavern, A local monster steeped in folklore or something i don't want to find out what its true meaning is.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ugh, hello everyone! I'm up at the crack of noon!




Nom target aquired

*jaws theme*
Nomnom... nomnom nomnom...

nomnomnomnomnomnom
nomnomnomnomnomnom
NOOOOM... nomnomnomnom
Nomnomnomnomnomnom
NOM! NOM!..........

*noms*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Because my name Mabus :v
> Im the woofiest woofer to ever woof
> 
> *noms own tail*


D'aww. *curls up next to you and watches*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Nom target aquired
> 
> *jaws theme*
> Nomnom... nomnom nomnom...
> ...


First thing that happens!
Gimme my arm back, you. <3


-Praydeth- said:


> The crack of noon sounds like the name of a tavern, A local monster steeped in folklore or something i don't want to find out what its true meaning is.


It's like... Crack of dawn, except the day is half over already. But it kinda does sound like that.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh boy 4 messages left until my 1000th message guys lets talk


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It's like... Crack of dawn, except the day is half over already. But it kinda does sound like that.


I understand that completely i completely just it has a nice ring to it.

Thinking there of it being a monster from folklore i imagine it being this spindly creature with long claws droopy antlers the beast also shimmers in light making it hard to see.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh boy 4 messages left until my 1000th message guys lets talk


Hurry. What's your favorite element


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hurry. What's your favorite element


My favourite element is IDK i dont like chemistry


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll probably be off for a bit... I is going somewhere that I won't have internet. *Hugs everyone* But I'll be back soon!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> My favourite element is IDK i dont like chemistry


Uhhhh... Shit

Favorite thing?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Uhhhh... Shit
> 
> Favorite thing?


It's hugs...... it's hugs man then mini guns.

Apparently i guessed wrong.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Uhhhh... Shit
> 
> Favorite thing?


Sergals and orahiers!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'll probably be off for a bit... I is going somewhere that I won't have internet. *Hugs everyone* But I'll be back soon!


Bey, please come back soon.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Wooohhhhoooo this is my 1000th message I did it!!! First time in my life this happened I cant believe it.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 11, 2017)

@-Praydeth-  "the deviant, conniving, mischievous non -fur" how so?Is this describing...you?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

katalistik said:


> @-Praydeth-  "the deviant, conniving, mischievous non -fur" how so?Is this describing...you?


Yes but i can't tell you why i play my cards when i feel the time is needed. I like being able to pull strings if everything goes to shit. But everything is usually fine....... usually.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Guys you are the best (y)


----------



## Karatine (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wooohhhhoooo this is my 1000th message I did it!!! First time in my life this happened I cant believe it.


This calls for... CELEBRATION HUGS!
*celebration hug*


----------



## Royn (Mar 11, 2017)

Kelp and Clams for everbody!


----------



## Serin (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yay you are a furry. *hugs* Btw what is human?


I hear they're judgemental. Very judgmental.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm just saying while on a half life rp i could have nearly compromised a rebellion &  Collapse the local forces control over the population just by talking on a radio.   I mean why else would the loyalist apartments that housed a crucial diplomat be bombed meaning rebellion could of sparked at any moment if that were to have happened all it would take is some other target to be led into a trap for chaos to breakout.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

Royn said:


> Kelp and Clams for everbody!


Hey ron, how are you?


Karatine said:


> This calls for... CELEBRATION HUGS!
> *celebration hug*


Yes I want hugs *hugs strange thing*



-Praydeth- said:


> I'm just saying while on a half life rp i could have nearly compromised a rebellion &  Collapse the local forces control over the population just by talking on a radio.  I mean why else would the loyalist apartments that housed a crucial diplomat be bombed meaning rebellion could of sparked at any moment if that were to have happened all it would take is some other target to be led into a trap for chaos to breakout.


Im so dont understand what this guy is saying, gosh.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I'm so dont understand what this guy is saying, gosh.


You probably shouldn't just understand i could have gotten any group to be killed if i felt like it and the characters you make once they die they are gone for good were talking about some characters that have been used for years on the server.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> First thing that happens!
> Gimme my arm back, you. <3
> 
> It's like... Crack of dawn, except the day is half over already. But it kinda does sound like that.



No! Dis ish my arm chew chew naow 
*noms lightly*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> No! Dis ish my arm chew chew naow
> *noms lightly*


No! You'll get your slobber all over it! :L
_Mabuuus!_


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

*Arf?*
What's going on here?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *Arf?*
> What's going on here?


Nothing. Nothing.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Nothing. Nothing.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 11, 2017)

-yawwn- I gotta get a better sleeping schedule.... Hello all


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> -yawwn- I gotta get a better sleeping schedule.... Hello all


Hello, sweetie. How are you?


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello, sweetie. How are you?



 I'm fine... Honestly I feel great it's odd... How are you?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 11, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> I'm fine... Honestly I feel great it's odd... How are you?


Im OK but having lots of crap this month.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im OK but having lots of crap this month.


I'm sorry dude


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 11, 2017)

Selly said:


> No. I don't want to. It actually hasn't crossed my mind this time. I've got too many promises to keep.
> 
> I'm just so bored being trapped in this house all day, with nothing to do, like... I've got absolutely nobody near me at all here, and I really don't get on with my family at all...
> 
> ...


Selly I am really sorry to hear that. I'm in England too. I know what you mean, and about the other things too to a degree.


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, yeah. Deliberately injuring yourself is just plain stupid.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Rotten.com. Just goes to show, no matter how careful you are accidents happen. Poor guy...


I'm intrigued. Not squeamish... that I know of. Hope you're recovering!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

*faceplant*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

*facepalm*


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 11, 2017)

*facepaw*


----------



## Selly (Mar 11, 2017)

*climbs back onto the pile*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

I feel really fluffy all of a sudden. Somebody cuddle me, this is an emergency. 
I'm experiencing fluff overload and cuddles are the only remedy.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I feel really fluffy all of a sudden. Somebody cuddle me, this is an emergency.
> I'm experiencing fluff overload and cuddles are the only remedy.


Crap. I'm the only one here


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Crap. I'm the only one here


Cuddle me please


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Cuddle me please


I'm not very good at that though. 

And by that, I mean no experience


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm not very good at that though.
> 
> And by that, I mean no experience


Ooh, a cuddle virgin! Git over here!
*Pulls Rystren in massive hug*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Ooh, a cuddle virgin! Git over here!
> *Pulls Rystren in massive hug*


Oh. Oh dear. 
Well. Looks like I'm in this now


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Oh. Oh dear.
> Well. Looks like I'm in this now


*snuggles against Rystren*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *snuggles against Rystren*


*pets*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *pets*


*makes cute noises*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

*woofs* 

The air is so thick you could cut it with a knife here! Cant breath xD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs*
> 
> The air is so thick you could cut it with a knife here! Cant breath xD


*howls*
Welcome back Mabuuus


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

Im alive again! 
*defibrillates self*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 11, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *walks over to you, holding Defibrillator*
> "need halp?"



I AM 9-1-1!!! >:3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I AM 9-1-1!!! >:3


This is too cute Mabus. If you continue you might need to use that Defibrillator on me.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> This is too cute Mabus. If you continue you might need to use that Defibrillator on me.



My dad's a paramedic, if you need I can signal him now: 
*ring-a-ding-a-ding-a-ding*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> My dad's a paramedic, if you need I can signal him now:
> *ring-a-ding-a-ding-a-ding*


Yeah... And I can change your oil... Jumpstart your vehicle?

Kickstart my heeeaaart


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

*casually crashes helicopter*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *casually crashes helicopter*


Hey, Rico Rodriguez


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey, Rico Rodriguez


Hello, Starbuck


----------



## Karatine (Mar 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hello, Starbuck


I should really watch that show or something, lol.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 11, 2017)

It seems this site gets very slow at times... So hi I'm a wolfcicle... So damn cold


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 11, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Hello


Howdy


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I should really watch that show or something, lol.


Lol. I liked it


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 11, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Howdy


Does that howdy come with a hat tip?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. I liked it


Yeah, I heard that show is pretty addicting xP


----------



## modfox (Mar 12, 2017)

mið mit mir


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> It seems this site gets very slow at times... So hi I'm a wolfcicle... So damn cold


Hey i could start a flame war if you're that bored, or make fun of peoples fursonas..................... or worse.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

**remembers severe regrets and poor life decisions from making the choice to continue onto expressing a thought he knew would have moral consequences* *


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 12, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Does that howdy come with a hat tip?


If I had a hat on sure lol


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 12, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> If I had a hat on sure lol


You need one of thoughs hats with a propeller on top. XD


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 12, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> You need one of thoughs hats with a propeller on top. XD


 But then id fly away


----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)

Nananananananana batman


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 12, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> But then id fly away


Sounds like a good time. Where would you fly to?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Nananananananana batman


BANANAMAN


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> BANANAMAN


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

davydonovan said:


>


I just watched that about 4 times in a row.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I just watched that about 4 times in a row.


Is your city all crimed up all the time?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Is your city all crimed up all the time?


Nah not enough political corruption.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Nah not enough political corruption.


I'm sure Washington DC could loan you some of their's.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Howdy


Sometimes I  dream about cheese. Wonder if you're trying to make people think you are southern as possible no one actually says howdy anymore for Christ's sake.At least without direct intention of coming off as southern.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Sometimes I  dream about cheese. Wonder if you're trying to make people think you are southern as possible no one actually says howdy anymore for Christ's sake.At least without direct intention of coming off as southern.


Visit Alabama or Mississippi my good man. 

You can't give my Rocky top friend to much flack for being a little on the country side


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Sometimes I  dream about cheese. Wonder if you're trying to make people think you are southern as possible no one actually says howdy anymore for Christ's sake.At least without direct intention of coming off as southern.



Actually I've heard people say it fairly naturally. It's not so much a "Southern" thing as it is Midwest.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Visit Alabama or Mississippi my good man.
> 
> You can't give my Rocky top friend to much flack for being a little on the country side


I have,                     i hated it.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I have                     i hated it.



Your lose, But if you want a car built in America. Nine times out of ten, it's going to be built south of the Mason Dixon line.


----------



## modfox (Mar 12, 2017)

ik sil der wêze


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Sometimes I  dream about cheese. Wonder if you're trying to make people think you are southern as possible no one actually says howdy anymore for Christ's sake.At least without direct intention of coming off as southern.


I live in Tennessee


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

*casually eats ice cream*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> I live in Tennessee


Hey i'm sorry just i haven't seen even from fellow southerners say howdy without trying to come off as southern.

Pardon by beautiful shotgun exchange?


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hey i'm sorry just i haven't seen even from fellow southerners say howdy without trying to come off as southern.
> 
> Pardon by beautiful shotgun exchange?


In all seriousness those are pretty nice lookin guns


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Did you know that if you say "rise up lights" you sound like an Australian saying "razorblades"?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Did you know that if you say "rise up lights" you sound like an Australian saying "razorblades"?


Did you know i said that way more than i should of?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Did you know i said that way more than i should of?


I know, once you hear it it's hard to stop, lol. Anyway, goodnight


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I know, once you hear it it's hard to stop, lol. Anyway, goodnight


I cant remember what it was there was something to do with space and it involved sounding Irish.

Wait i got it it's space ghetto and it sounds like spice girl in irish.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Jesus Christ lights turned on by random including some lamps plus tv turned on to static fuck off ghost. Great now i have to go around the house and turn them off.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Jesus Christ lights turned on by random including some lamps plus tv turned on to static fuck off ghost. Great now i have to go around the house and turn them off.


Spooky, rude ghosts. You should talk to them.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Spooky, rude ghosts. You should talk to them.


I liked the one at my old house. Mostly. They gave good warnings. But occasionally just made things tense


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I liked the one at my old house. Mostly. They gave good warnings. But occasionally just made things tense


I never met a ghost.. But I want to.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

I had things to do in another room ceramic plate on the floor broken had to take care of that. Still hold off what i'm supposed to do. Chairs knocked over set them back up. Dog barks at chandelier and it flickers. Yelled "FUCK OFF" haven't been bothered until now.

Procrastination:1 Ghost:0


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Wait it's 6 he was trying to get me exhausted an it's working SCREW YOU GHOST SCREW YOU!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

*Sneaks in*
SURPRISE!!! *Hugs everyone* I forgot I could tether my phone to get internet... happy discovery when I rolled into my home town!


----------



## Serin (Mar 12, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Sneaks in*
> SURPRISE!!! *Hugs everyone* I forgot I could tether my phone to get internet... happy discovery when I rolled into my home town!


I dunno about everyone else, but I'm pulling an all nighter. Definitely gonna regret it. *hugs back* but herro!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Hai @Serin how are you?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Guys I have great question. What is your favourite video game theme song?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guys I have great question. What is your favourite video game theme song?



Strike Suit Zero




It's an amazing game, and the music gets my adrenaline going.


----------



## Serin (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hai @Serin how are you?


Tired? XD and writing at 3 in the morning. I'm surprised I've been able to stay awake this long. But it's because I'm at my grandma's house. I have a hard time sleeping here.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guys I have great question. What is your favourite video game theme song?







"Wake up,Tenno."
Best free "MMO" game so far.


----------



## Dark Raven (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guys I have great question. What is your favourite video game theme song?


Dammit, you're going to make me look it up, aren't you? Since I don't know how to upload an audio file I have on CD (whilst crediting where I got it from), I get to find it on YouTube!




Also, since I really dig the ending/credit scene music on this game,


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *opens door to this chat room and accidentally stumbles over a pipe*
> "Morning"


Morning *smacks with pillow*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 12, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> *opens door to this chat room and accidentally stumbles over a pipe*
> "Morning"



Morning.*shakes hand with the wolf*.


----------



## Selly (Mar 12, 2017)

Good morn- afternoon, wha, it's 13:20 already? D:

Favourite videogame soundtrack, for me, gotta be this


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)

Afternoon everyone  How's everyone today"?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Afternoon everyone  How's everyone today"?


Preparing for math so sucky day. How about you, sweethearth?

Indeed pretty weird choises for favourite soundtrack. I know only one sountrack I wont forget ever.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Preparing for math so sucky day. How about you, sweethearth?


I pulled an all nighter. So I'm pretty tired, handsome.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I pulled an all nighter. So I'm pretty tired, handsome.



You sneaky little.... -_-

Anyways...Good morning everyone!

It's a good thing I don't have to talk to anyone today. My voice is completely gone now >.<


----------



## Selly (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh? What happened?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You sneaky little.... -_-
> 
> Anyways...Good morning everyone!
> 
> It's a good thing I don't have to talk to anyone today. My voice is completely gone now >.<



I hope you'll feel better.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)

Selly said:


> Oh? What happened?


He spent all night laughing at my jokes.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> He spent all night laughing at my jokes.


But you are not funny. You wouldnt be able to make him smile let alone laugh.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But you are not funny. You wouldnt be able to make him smile let alone laugh.



Jakey is hilarious, what are you talking about? ^.^


----------



## Selly (Mar 12, 2017)

Dayum... That's not very nice...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)

*quietly sobs in corner*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *quietly sobs in corner*



Nouuuuu, come back!


----------



## Selly (Mar 12, 2017)

Let's hug the snugglewolf!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)

*ears perk*
Hugs?!? 
HUGS!?!
HUUUUUUUUGGGGGSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

Stand your ground! He's charging!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Jakey is hilarious, what are you talking about? ^.^


Uhhh its hard to believe you, but maybe yes, just cant remember.

Oh boy we will be hugged to death


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhhh its hard to believe you, but maybe yes, just cant remember.
> 
> Oh boy we will be hugged to death


Yes you will and you can't do anything about it


----------



## Royn (Mar 12, 2017)

erm....  Death by hugging is actually fairly gruesome..  Lots of breaking bones, ruptured organs, and compromised orifices....  And sometimes even Boston Terrier eye syndrome....


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning everyone!
I'm up _*gasps* _early on a weekend.


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Sneaks in*
> SURPRISE!!! *Hugs everyone* I forgot I could tether my phone to get internet... happy discovery when I rolled into my home town!


Crimson! *hugs*


----------



## Selly (Mar 12, 2017)

Royn said:


> erm....  Death by hugging is actually fairly gruesome..  Lots of breaking bones, ruptured organs, and compromised orifices....  And sometimes even Boston Terrier eye syndrome....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Good afternoon Furries!! I am sooooooo tiiirreed!!! Me and bhutrflai dressed like pirates yesterday and was in The St Patricks Day Parade in Atlanta. Good times!!!
Then we got really drunk afterwards! With lots of other pirates.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good afternoon Furries!! I am sooooooo tiiirreed!!! Me and bhutrflai dressed like pirates yesterday and was in The St Patricks Day Parade in Atlanta. Good times!!!
> Then we got really drunk afterwards! With lots of other pirates.


arrrrrrrrrrr where is my rum


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> arrrrrrrrrrr where is my rum


I drank way too much rum! Actually had a hangover this morning.


----------



## SorenLover123 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey I need a request done


----------



## SorenLover123 (Mar 12, 2017)

I need a request done so either respond too me here or my Furaffinity account SorenLover123


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey Artuya!


----------



## Artruya (Mar 12, 2017)

Good morning everybody 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good afternoon Furries!! I am sooooooo tiiirreed!!! Me and bhutrflai dressed like pirates yesterday and was in The St Patricks Day Parade in Atlanta. Good times!!!
> Then we got really drunk afterwards! With lots of other pirates.


Hi Okami!
Damn, that sounds like way too much fun!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> Hi Okami!
> Damn, that sounds like way too much fun!


It was!!! When you hang out with pirates, they keep giving you sips of their rum. I drank a lot of rum.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> Hi Okami!
> Damn, that sounds like way too much fun!


Morning Artruya!

And evening Okami!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Alright just finished battlefield 1 war storys, amazing expierence, even cried. Battlefield never lets me down *cough cod* Recommend (y) but I suck at MP


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Alright just finished battlefield 1 war storys, amazing expierence, even cried. Battlefield never lets me down *cough cod* Recommend (y) but I suck at MP


What, but I thought CoD4 had a really good campaign :L


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Morning Artruya!
> 
> And evening Okami!


Hello Karatine!! How are you?


----------



## Serin (Mar 12, 2017)

Pretty sure Ry is still asleep. What a lazy furry. Then again. He doesn't get enough sleep.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeniver said:


> There are no ghosts, just shorted circuits. A TV going from Off to Static merely requires a static shock to the power button and no good channel being set.
> Even PCs can magically turn off if a finger sparks the power button (if it's not too protective).
> 
> Avista supplies my power and their lines are pretty shit. I get constant mains hum on everything and the lights strobe slightly.
> Another interesting thing: When I put a magnet nearby one of my lightswitches, something must be off kilter in the wiring, because the magnet actually vibrates when its in close proximity to the switch.


I know it wasn't really a ghost because i know what real ones are actually like. One killed cats by getting them in a dryer and turning the dryer on when no one was home with the cat somehow getting in. This killed 5 of their cats one time 3 at once and that was after they stopped it from having access to power when they were not using it by uninstalling it each time.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Karatine!! How are you?


I'm good! I actually woke up in the morning today. I always sleep till noon on weekends. I actually really like mornings.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Serin said:


> Pretty sure Ry is still asleep. What a lazy furry. Then again. He doesn't get enough sleep.


Me and bhutrflai will be taking a nap today. It was a long day and night yesterday. We were pirates!! Arghhh!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> What, but I thought CoD4 had a really good campaign :L


Yes it does, I was talking about modern call of dutys.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

I just realized Rystren & Serin have their profile pics are done by the same person. *I'm a complete fucking idiot aren't I*


----------



## Serin (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai will be taking a nap today. It was a long day and night yesterday. We were pirates!! Arghhh!


Awwee. That's so cool. I wish I could nap. I only got three hours of sleep last night.  I haven't even eaten yet XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I just realized Rystren & Serin have their profile pics are done by the same person. *I'm a complete fucking idiot aren't I*


Nope. Not at all. I didn't notice till you mentioned it.


----------



## Serin (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I just realized Rystren & Serin have their profile pics are done by the same person. *I'm a complete fucking idiot aren't I*


Lol. You're not an idiot. I wouldn't have thought that. 

I'm happy I replaced his old picture. It was terrible.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Serin said:


> Awwee. That's so cool. I wish I could nap. I only got three hours of sleep last night.  I haven't even eaten yet XD


We slept until 7 this morning. Got up, took some headache meds, then slept till 11. I just ate a glazed doughnut.


----------



## Serin (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. Not at all. I didn't notice till you mentioned it.


Maybe I should make my signature larger xD


----------



## Serin (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We slept until 7 this morning. Got up, took some headache meds, then slept till 11. I just ate a glazed doughnut.


Oh man. >.< sounds like fun


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Serin said:


> Maybe I should make my signature larger xD


Nah. It is good the way it is. I am just slow. lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh man. >.< sounds like fun


Hungover. Pirates really like rum. And so does my wife.


----------



## Serin (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nah. It is good the way it is. I am just slow. lol


Okay. XD and you're not slow. It's just tiny.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hungover. Pirates really like rum. And so does my wife.


XD I'm sure. I mean hey, if Captain Jack Sparrow loves it...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Serin said:


> Okay. XD and you're not slow. It's just tiny.
> 
> XD I'm sure. I mean hey, if Captain Jack Sparrow loves it...


Funny you mentioned Jack. Our friend Tony plays him rather well. lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Well. Sorry to run off, but the nap is calling. See yall later!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hungover. Pirates really like rum. And so does my wife.


Too bad you can't get the Cuban stuff anymore. Also i fucking jinxed Fidel Castro's death because me and a Russian on a server thought he was a despicable dictator and hoped he would keel over soon. He died later that day.


----------



## Serin (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Funny you mentioned Jack. Our friend Tony plays him rather well. lol.


Oh really? XD 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Sorry to run off, but the nap is calling. See yall later!


Sleep well!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)

:3 *floofs*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Whats up my dear friends? Sergal wants to be peted.
Btw Im open for questions again, ask me anything.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3 *floofs*



*pets*


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

*run in the room screaming*
I'M BAAACK! =D
What?... nobody noticed I was gone?...
...

Well, hi everybody anyway! \o/



Martin2W said:


> Whats up my dear friends? Sergal wants to be peted.
> Btw Im open for questions again, ask me anything.


Hi Martin!... Oh a question? well...
What is your biggest shame?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3 *floofs*


Ooh, fluffy mabus *touches fluff*


Reti said:


> *run in the room screaming*
> I'M BAAACK! =D
> What?... nobody noticed I was gone?...
> ...
> ...


You're back


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You're back


You noticed! 
*hugs*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)

*woofs seductively* (¬‿¬)


----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)

Reti said:


> You noticed!
> *hugs*


Senpai has noticed you!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Reti said:


> *run in the room screaming*
> I'M BAAACK! =D
> What?... nobody noticed I was gone?...
> ...
> ...


Hey linux guy. Thank you for question. Well actually I dont even know. I cant remember, damn. I think when i sliced my skin of my hand at age 7. Oh yes I remember when I stole 200 usd from builder and he noticed so I had to return money (i was 8)


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Senpai has noticed you!


Shhh! He'll hear you Baka! o///o




Martin2W said:


> Hey linux guy. Thank you for question. Well actually I dont even know. I cant remember, damn. I think when i sliced my skin of my hand at age 7. Oh yes I remember when I stole 200 usd from builder and he noticed so I had to return money (i was 8)


=O
You stealah'!
But I expected better from you... Or worse? I don't know. .-.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Reti said:


> Shhh! He'll hear you Baka! o///o


Whaaat's thiiiiis? I thought I heeeaaard something. TwT


----------



## katalistik (Mar 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3 *floofs*



*Pets*.W-wait,can a wolf pet another wolf?*Meh,pets anyway*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> *Pets*.W-wait,can a wolf pet another wolf?*Meh,pets anyway*



 !

=D *rolls around*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> !
> 
> =D *rolls around*


*flops on mabus belly*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *flops on mabus belly*



I am surrounded by other fluffeh woofers! 
*wolfing intensifies*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


>


I'm Beck!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'm Beck!


Missed me?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 12, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Missed me?


I haven't seen you in a day! of course I missed you 




that was too much


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

*When you're bored and there are new posts in open chat but it's just -praydeth-.*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

So is @Mabus still surrounded by other wolves? If so, im in! *Ears perk up*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> So is @Mabus still surrounded by other wolves? If so, im in! *Ears perk up*



A pack must be created to woof up the place! :V


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

By the way Mabus, how did you get your name? (Mabus)


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *When you're bored and there are new posts in open chat but it's just -praydeth-.*


Weell I have to go now... *cough*



Zaddict16 said:


> So is @Mabus still surrounded by other wolves? If so, im in! *Ears perk up*


As a non-wolf-cis I feel casted aside. I fighted for my right to hug the fluff out of woofers. =o



Zaddict16 said:


> By the way Mabus, how did you get your name? (Mabus)



Mabus origins, we need-... No...
The world needs to know!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 12, 2017)

@WolfyJake @Mabus @Zaddict16





This.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

@Reti Your right still stands. ALL of ous furries have to stick together, no matter what your species is.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @Reti Your right still stands. ALL of ous furries have to stick together, no matter what your species is.


**stays on side of room knowing what @Zaddict16  meant**


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> @WolfyJake @Mabus @Zaddict16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute :3


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

katalistik said:


> @WolfyJake @Mabus @Zaddict16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Says the next sentence with a feline accent*
Woof! Let me join! ;_;



Zaddict16 said:


> @Reti Your right still stands. ALL of ous furries have to stick together, no matter what your species is.


Yes! Furries united!
...
I can still try to be a good woofer if it's needed.
*With the same accent*
Awooooooooooo!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)

Reti said:


> *Says the next sentence with a feline accent*
> Woof! Let me join! ;_;
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwww *hugs and pets*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

So many wolves. im also a pretty good woofer awooo
I mean Im pretty good subwoofer bam bam bam aaaaaa


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


Seriously? Lol *Faceplants on top of you*


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Awwwwwwww *hugs and pets*



*PurrRrrr*

Uh... I mean...
*look at the floor*
*lie down and rolls around awkwardly*

*bump a wall*



Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*looks at Rystren, always lying on the floor*
Oh, hi Rystren!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Reti said:


> *PurrRrrr*
> 
> Uh... I mean...
> *look at the floor*
> ...


Lol. Hello


Zaddict16 said:


> Seriously? Lol *Faceplants on top of you*


Lol. Yep


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Seriously? Lol *Faceplants on top of you*


*try to get up, still feeling dizzy*
*stumble and fall on the floor*
Nuuuu! That's how a furpile begin! I want to join! ;_;


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Reti said:


> *try to get up, still feeling dizzy*
> *stumble and fall on the floor*
> Nuuuu! That's how a furpile begin! I want to join! ;_;


Are you sure you want to have pile of wolves, one fox and sergal on top?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

I'd join in, but my stomach isn't feeling well.

Damn chili .-.


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you sure you want to have pile of wolves, one fox and sergal on top?


Mmmh... Can I have bacon with that?
If so, then yes!
Otherwise... then yes!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

Im so stupid, I didnt realise that @Rystren was a fox. lol      Never mind. hes not


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Are you sure you want to have pile of wolves, one fox and sergal on top?


Where's the fox?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Where's the fox?


If your talking about @Reti then he isnt a fox, he's a cat.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> If your talking about @Reti then he isnt a fox, he's a cat.


I'm not technically a fox either. But I'm close to one. Lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Im so stupid, I didnt realise that @Rystren was a fox. lol





Rystren said:


> Where's the fox?



Nono, he though that I was the fox...
I mean, I'm white and...orange-ish... And I guess I look like a fox. =p



Zaddict16 said:


> If your talking about @Reti then he isnt a fox, he's a cat.


Almost... but that's the nearest you can be from the good description. =p
At least I'm a feline so that's fine. =o


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

What a furpile actually looks like online:


Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


What a furpile looks like as seen by furries:




What a furpile irl looks like:




What a furpile irl looks like to csi:


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

@Reti Thats what I was origionlly was going to say, that you were a feline.


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @Reti Thats what I was origionlly was going to say, that you were a feline.


Hey, don't worry, I'm okay with cat. \o


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Reti said:


> *Says the next sentence with a feline accent*
> Woof! Let me join! ;_;
> 
> 
> ...


I am a wolf. My wife is a big cat. It's a good thing! ( A BIG CAT, not a car)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm not technically a fox either. But I'm close to one. Lol


Can I ask you what are you precisily?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> What a furpile actually looks like online:
> 
> What a furpile looks like as seen by furries:
> 
> ...


Oh god. Yep, not watching that


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Can I ask you what are you precisily?


Kitsune


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am a wolf. My wife is a big car. It's a good thing!


What car is your wife?? Is it civic?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Kitsune


Whats the difference? Kitsune is fox in japanese.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Whats the difference? Kitsune is fox in japanese.


In the mythological sense.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh god. Yep, not watching that


I can always describe it to you if you feel it's needed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What car is your wife?? Is it civic?


lmao ! I was hoping nobody saw my misprint! lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey Furries!!!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I can always describe it to you if you feel it's needed.


I think I can take a guess though. :L


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> lmao ! I was hoping nobody saw my misprint! lol


Darn those clumsy paws am I right?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Furries!!!


Hey wolf. So your wife is a cat, but does she have fursuit yet or planning to get one?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am surrounded by other fluffeh woofers!
> *wolfing intensifies*



I'm not a woofer, does that mean I'm not invited?


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Whats the difference? Kitsune is fox in japanese.


Well... Kitsunes seems like theyre more "divine".



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Furries!!!


Yes furry!?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I'm not a woofer, does that mean I'm not invited?


You can bring subwoofer. Still woofs


----------



## Mabus (Mar 12, 2017)

The woofer mob is not limited to woofers xP


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You can bring subwoofer. Still woofs


(I'm sorry) 
Sing us a song, subwoofer!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I think I can take a guess though. :L
> 
> Darn those clumsy paws am I right?


Yap!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... Kitsunes seems like theyre more "divine".


How do you think I float up walls? Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey wolf. So your wife is a cat, but does she have fursuit yet or planning to get one?


Neither of us have a fursuit. Maybe one day.........


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I'm not a woofer, does that mean I'm not invited?


Big bears are always welcome Sogreth.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey woofers and furries I have to go sleep, see ya
Sergal out


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey woofers and furries I have to go sleep, see ya
> Sergal out


Sleep well Martin!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Big bears are always welcome Sogreth.



 <3 you Okami!
*bear hug!*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey woofers and furries I have to go sleep, see ya
> Sergal out


Good night


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey woofers and furries I have to go sleep, see ya
> Sergal out


I follow! 'Nightnight everybody!
Cat/feline/thing out too!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sleep well Martin!


I always sleep well


----------



## Royn (Mar 12, 2017)

And would sleep too except is only 330 pm here..  Soooo... MORE COFFEE!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Reti said:


> I follow! 'Nightnight everybody!
> Cat/feline/thing out too!


Wait a minute!
*hugs you two*
And good night!


----------



## Reti (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Wait a minute!
> *hugs you two*
> And good night!


*comes back in the room running*
*hugs*
*goes back to his bed purring*


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello everybody


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Wait a minute!
> *hugs you two*
> And good night!


Hello Starbuck


----------



## Mayple (Mar 12, 2017)

o^o
hellooo..


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hello Starbuck


Hi mister kitsune! Whatcha doin?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hi mister kitsune! Whatcha doin?


Watching YouTube and playing games


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Watching YouTube and playing games


Yep. Same


> Please end this madness


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

Mayple said:


> o^o
> hellooo..



Hello!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yep. Same


Eventually I will not be bored


----------



## Selly (Mar 12, 2017)

Boredom is boring!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Selly said:


> Boredom is boring!


That it is


----------



## Mayple (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hello!


how are ya


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Eventually I will not be bored





Selly said:


> Boredom is boring!



I swear most of open chat is people complaining about being bored, starting a furpile because you are bored, Finally picking something to talk about & then people asking to change the subject or people saying they have to go.

I'm enjoying myself so far and when i lose interest here i'm playing
some shit with Karatine and some pals.  The chat can be silent or talking about how it is silent or bored for up to 5 hours!  Hey if your'e interested you can join in on us as you please.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

Mayple said:


> how are ya



I'm doing great!
You just joined yesterday, yeah? So welcome to FAF!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I swear most of open chat is people complaining about being bored, starting a furpile because you are bored, Finally picking something to talk about & then people asking to change the subject or people saying they have to go.
> 
> I'm enjoying myself so far and when i lose interest here i'm playing
> some shit with Karatine and some pals.  The chat can be silent or talking about how it is silent or bored for up to 5 hours!  Hey if your'e interested you can join in on us as you please.


How can I join?


----------



## Mayple (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I'm doing great!
> You just joined yesterday, yeah? So welcome to FAF!


Yes eAe wanted to post in the art sales and auctions place. I never realized FA had a forum. derp and thank you ! c:


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

Mayple said:


> Yes eAe wanted to post in the art sales and auctions place. I never realized FA had a forum. derp and thank you ! c:



Oh nice. Well it's really great here  everyone is so nice. And they always want hugs! Lol.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Eventually I will not be bored


There, there Rystren 
*head-pets*



Zaddict16 said:


> How can I join?


We're not playin nuffin yet


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> How can I join?


Ill start a group chat for now but i'm still on the forums a lot of shit to view still.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ill start a group chat for now but i'm still on the forums a lot of shit to view still.


Alright, sounds good.


----------



## Jayy-Dog (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ill start a group chat for now but i'm still on the forums a lot of shit to view still.



Is this on discord or something?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> There, there Rystren
> *head-pets*
> 
> 
> We're not playin nuffin yet


Something about games?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Something about games?


Yesterday, me and praydeth played Gmod... If you wanna join?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Jayy-Dog said:


> Is this on discord or something?


Shit it might have to be pm's are flying.

Wait if i am the leader of a community of furries does that automatically make me a furry?
Eh i guess.
"*Think fast* @Zaddict16 "
-praydeth-: **Tosses responsibilities**


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yesterday, me and praydeth played Gmod... If you wanna join?


What did you do in Gmod? Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What did you do in Gmod? Lol


Eh, an SCP mod "Breach"


-Praydeth- said:


> Shit it might have to be pm's are flying.
> 
> Wait if i am the leader of a community of furries does that automatically make me a furry?
> Eh i guess.
> ...


In a time where boredom plagues the land of furries, an unlikely hero arises.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Shit it might have to be pm's are flying.
> 
> Wait if i am the leader of a community of furries does that automatically make me a furry?
> Eh i guess.
> ...


Youre giving the responsibility to me?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What did you do in Gmod? Lol


I don't want to say everything that happened some fucked up shit happened when Karatine was there and some_ *REALLY*_ fucked up shit after he left and it was just me and a friend. 

I have my long list of regrets from that day along with things i wish i never witnessed heard or thought about.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning all *hugs*... wait, it's afternoon. IDC. Glad I could stay in touch


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

@Karatine You may have the community if you wish to do so.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Eh, an SCP mod "Breach"


It's been too long since I last started Gmod. I don't really have anyone to do things with anymore


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I don't want to say everything that happened some fucked up shit happened when Karatine was there and some_ *REALLY*_ fucked up shit after he left and it was just me and a friend.
> 
> I have my long list of regrets from that day along with things i wish i never witnessed heard or thought about.


It was all your fault though xD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @Karatine You may have the community if you wish to do so.


Hang on people, I need ten minutes for something that just popped up xd


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It was all your fault though xD


I couldn't connect for some reason but we went on the cringiest furry server on all of g mod. One thing my friend said about sums it up.


Spoiler: Please for your own safety don't look



My friend who is bi & and a furry: 





> THERE IS LITERALLY PEOPLE ROLE-PLAYING A GAY ORGY ON THIS SERVER WHAT IN THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE!


----------



## Jayy-Dog (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I couldn't connect for some reason but we went on the cringiest furry server on all of g mod. One thing my friend said about sums it up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Please for your own safety don't look
> ...



Would it be AeonRP by any chance?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Jayy-Dog said:


> Would it be AeonRP by any chance?


Yes i think that was the name i'm not sure.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It's been too long since I last started Gmod. I don't really have anyone to do things with anymore


I don't play much gmod to be honest. But I never really had anyone to play with as well.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I don't play much gmod to be honest. But I never really had anyone to play with as well.


My favorite thing was prop hunt really


----------



## Jayy-Dog (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I couldn't connect for some reason but we went on the cringiest furry server on all of g mod. One thing my friend said about sums it up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Please for your own safety don't look
> ...



Would it be AeonRP by any chance?


-Praydeth- said:


> Yes i think that was the name i'm not sure.



Ah, then I remember myself going on there back with my ex. We would have alot of fun too. but i personally think it went to crap now.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

It's best with friends in a group of four or larger just g-mod entirely.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Jayy-Dog said:


> Ah, then I remember myself going on there back with my ex. We would have alot of fun too. but i personally think it went to crap now.



Hmmmm you think.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Okay guys, If you want to join the discord then click tha link
Discord


----------



## Jayy-Dog (Mar 12, 2017)

Got to lazy to go back on steam to check. Not only that but my computers suck now to run.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

They did do it with the intention of it being (i don't like the word used to much) Cringe inducing but still.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Okay guys, If you want to join the discord then click tha link
> Discord


That moment there's little time before things


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That moment there's little time before things


If you wanna join later... I suppose you can message me

Actually here: Discord
Never mind


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> If you wanna join later... I suppose you can message me
> 
> Actually here: Discord
> Never mind


After I get back upstairs


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Karatine said:


> If you wanna join later... I suppose you can message me
> 
> Actually here: Discord
> Never mind


Well. Looks like it isn't happening.  sadly


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

Im going to join tommorow at school. XD


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Im going to join tommorow at school. XD


Lol. That works


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Im going to join tommorow at school. XD


That moment when you forget that collegiate spring break happens before most primary Spring Breaks...


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Well. Looks like it isn't happening.  sadly


How come?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> How come?


My roommate is being overly loud and obnoxious. He tends to never use headphones. Ever


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> My roommate is being overly loud and obnoxious. He tends to never use headphones. Ever


Yeah, that really sucks. I mean I always use headphones. Lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Yeah, that really sucks. I mean I always use headphones. Lol


I use a headset because I don't want to force everyone to listen to my stuff and the sound quality is better


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I use a headset because I don't want to force everyone to listen to my stuff and the sound quality is better


I dont have a mic so I just use my ipod when I want to talk.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I dont have a mic so I just use my ipod when I want to talk.


That's why I like the built in mic. Always have one


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I dont have a mic so I just use my ipod when I want to talk.


Hey you kids see this? This person is known as a "*filthy casual*" Don't be a filthy casual kids no one likes a filthy casual.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hey you kids see this? This person is known as a "*filthy casual*" Don't be a filthy casual kids no one likes a filthy casual.





Rystren said:


> I use a headset because I don't want to force everyone to listen to my stuff and the sound quality is better


And no furry likes a non furry, at least not you.


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 12, 2017)

does anyone know any good fursona artist around thats open? and not to much


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> And no furry likes a non furry, at least not you.


Well then


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> And no furry likes a non furry, at least not you.


Oohhhhhh! Burn!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

Didnt mean to put you in there @Rystren.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> And no furry likes a non furry, at least not you.


Hah i lost my feelings after having them ground into dust you think you can best me? 
**secretly dies inside**


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hah i lost my feelings after having them ground into dust you think you can best me?
> **secretly dies inside**


I think he's almost done resisting... :V


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Didnt mean to put you in there @Rystren.


lol. dont worry. i accidentally do things all the time


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I think he's almost done resisting... :V


only almost


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 12, 2017)

So @-Praydeth-, you done sterotyping me?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> only almost


I swear, man. He's clinging harder than I did...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

I'll be back soon... food calls me


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> So @-Praydeth-, you done sterotyping me?


I think you forget who i am  ill try my best but there is no guarantee if time ever comes for a amazing roast (this was not one it was pretty low by my standards) there will be a amazing roast. But i will hold back as much as i can.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

The food is a lie... I got out to the kitchen just to find out that the "dinner" was an elaborate ploy to get me off of my computer. #LetTheGamesBegin


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I think you forget who i am  ill try my best but there is no guarantee if time ever comes for a amazing roast (this was not one it was pretty low by my standards) there will be a amazing roast.



What kind? Pork, beef, or maybe something exotic. I recall having a Venison roast in Michigan, with wild mushrooms, carrots and potatoes, seasoned with clove and nutmeg to cut the gaminess, and that was an amazing roast. I forget who you are, but hopefully a very good chef.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> The food is a lie... I got out to the kitchen just to find out that the "dinner" was an elaborate ploy to get me off of my computer. #LetTheGamesBegin


I hate when that happens


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Hewro?


----------



## Jayy-Dog (Mar 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> They did do it with the intention of it being (i don't like the word used to much) Cringe inducing but still.


That's the part where some


Atsuma said:


> does anyone know any good fursona artist around thats open? and not to much


How much? xD




Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hewro?


And heyo!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

Jayy-Dog said:


> That's the part where some
> 
> How much? xD
> 
> ...


I'm sorry i have taken Karatine & Rysten were playing g-mod right now so sorry if there is nothing to talk about.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hewro?


Hi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi


Hey! Howl are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

It's a full moon!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hewro?



Oh hai.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's a full moon!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!



I got a good look at it earlier tonight, the clouds were creeping over it, it looked really mysterious :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Oh hai.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a good look at it earlier tonight, the clouds were creeping over it, it looked really mysterious :3


Hey Sogreth! Yeah, its cloudy here now. But the clouds are glowing. Its cool.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

YAY! @Okami_No_Heishi you just gave me my 250th Like :3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's a full moon!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Be louder


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> YAY! @Okami_No_Heishi you just gave me my 250th Like :3


Pawsome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Be louder


AWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Better?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 12, 2017)

But I'm headed to bed now. Hopefully I can shake off this cold before it gets worse.

G'night!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> But I'm headed to bed now. Hopefully I can shake off this cold before it gets worse.
> 
> G'night!


Goodnight Bear!!!Hope you feel better!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep. Time to hit the hay!! Goodnight Furries!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 12, 2017)

What is everyone hitting the hay for? I wanted to talk, this is the last *straw!*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's a full moon!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Dammit Okami! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. Time to hit the hay!! Goodnight Furries!


Good night!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> What is everyone hitting the hay for? I wanted to talk, this is the last *straw!*


Sorry Kiyo. I'm old. lol.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 13, 2017)

My pun was like a needle in a haystack that time, no one found it, even in bold.


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 13, 2017)

Jayy-Dog said:


> That's the part where some
> 
> How much? xD
> 
> ...



Depends how good it is and what it is $5-40


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> My pun was like a needle in a haystack that time, no one found it, even in bold.


I saw it, I just don't feel like getting muted. I'm conserving my replies


----------



## Mayple (Mar 13, 2017)

So bored .A.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 13, 2017)

Mayple said:


> So bored .A.


In order to solve that, you need to identify why you are bored.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's a full moon!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


*cringes* yeah. Figures. *waves sleep goodbye*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> *cringes* yeah. Figures. *waves sleep goodbye*


At least it wasn't "All the Single Furries"


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> At least it wasn't "All the Single Furries"


XD oh god.

I typically don't sleep on full moons. If I do sleep on them, then I don't sleep properly for about two or three days (waking up at least 7 times during the night) after the full moon passes. Now if I don't sleep on the full moon, the sleeping situation gets a bit tricky.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

Mayple said:


> So bored .A.


Fap to anthro porn, I hear that's a very popular furry thing to do when bored...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

*plantsface*


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


Your poor face. 


Mr. Fox said:


> *plantsface*


Oh lord. The way I imagined that....


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


You little shit you took the time to try and start a furpile while we were playing g-mod together, you thought i wouldn't notice.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> You little shit you took the time to try and start a furpile while we were playing g-mod together, you thought i wouldn't notice.


Please don't call him that. And you don't even know if he was actually going to start a furpile anyways. Lol.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Your poor face.
> 
> Oh lord. The way I imagined that....


*Pulls into pile*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh lord. The way I imagined that....


I know, planting faces is all the rage, great if you need a new one.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Pulls into pile*


*is pulled into pile* oh lord


Mr. Fox said:


> I know, planting faces is all the rage, great if you need a new one.


Lol. I literally just imagined flowers. With faces on them.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> *is pulled into pile* oh lord
> 
> Lol. I literally just imagined flowers. With faces on them.


Yes! furpile! >:]


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yes! furpile! >:]


Lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


Hi, Rystren!


Karatine said:


> Yes! furpile! >:]


Did somebody say... Furpile?
*looks around*
FUUUURRRRRRRRPIILLLLLLLE!!!!!
*Jumps in*


----------



## Mayple (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fap to anthro porn, I hear that's a very popular furry thing to do when bored...


I... actually don't really get turned on to furry porn .x."
I just like drawing anthros really. Nor do I really watch porn either ><


----------



## Mayple (Mar 13, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> In order to solve that, you need to identify why you are bored.


i have nothing to do- well I do... but it's just working on an art commission ; ~;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

Mayple said:


> I... actually don't really get turned on to furry porn .x."


You must be one of those rare and endangered furries we sometimes hear about. Don't worry, you're safe with me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't worry, you're safe with me.


**He said as he closed the van doors**


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> **He said as he closed the van doors**


You forgot about the drugged candy. :v


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> **He said as he closed the van doors**





Mr. Fox said:


> You forgot about the drugged candy. :v


Oh, he said "Nope!"
*sorry about that, I kept f*cking up*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Oh, he said "Nope!"
> *sorry about that, I kept f*cking up*


Lol


----------



## Mayple (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You must be one of those rare and endangered furries we sometimes hear about. Don't worry, you're safe with me.


W-What does that mean ; A ; should I be scared..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

Mayple said:


> W-What does that mean ; A ; should I be scared..


No, you're with me now, you'll be fine. Here, have some candy. :3


----------



## Mayple (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, you're with me now, you'll be fine. Here, have some candy. :3


9___9 hmm what kind of candy is this...?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Mayple said:


> W-What does that mean ; A ; should I be scared..


It means that it's getting harder (for some people) to find fellow furries that aren't interested in porn (actually, it may be easier than we recognize... but I digress). No need to be scared


Mayple said:


> 9___9 hmm what kind of candy is this...?


The kind handed out in vans with tinted windows driven by people trying to lure children... JK, not really


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

Mayple said:


> 9___9 hmm what kind of candy is this...?


It's only the finest Belgian candy, it may taste a little weird but that's because it's aged to perfection, nothing to worry about at all. *cough* >_>


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It means that it's getting harder (for some people) to find fellow furries that aren't interested in porn (actually, it may be easier than we recognize... but I digress). No need to be scared
> 
> The kind handed out in vans with tinted windows driven by people trying to lure children... JK, not really


If i gave my opinion on it id piss off everyone who was into it. I'm not about to do that.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

*crashes starship outside*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

Get off my lawn! >:C Darn kids, crashing starships on my lawn grumble grumble grumble.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Mayple said:


> o^o
> hellooo..


Heyyyyy hi, how are you?  Welcome to the forum and chat.


----------



## Mayple (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's only the finest Belgian candy, it may taste a little weird but that's because it's aged to perfection, nothing to worry about at all. *cough* >_>


.______. Hmmmmmm... if... you say so... I guess.
Cautiously takes the offering.


----------



## Mayple (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> The kind handed out in vans with tinted windows driven by people trying to lure children... JK, not really


I KNEW IT ;~;



Martin2W said:


> Heyyyyy hi, how are you?  Welcome to the forum and chat.


Pretty good, working on commissions and watching Game of Thrones to keep me interested. How about yourself?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *crashes starship outside*


I literally just died of laughter at that. RIP me, this is my ghost typing


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I literally just died of laughter at that. RIP me, this is my ghost typing


YOU MADE A CHANCE FOR ME TO REFERENCE DESTINY DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE!


----------



## modfox (Mar 13, 2017)

that fox is back


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I think you forget who i am  ill try my best but there is no guarantee if time ever comes for a amazing roast (this was not one it was pretty low by my standards) there will be a amazing roast. But i will hold back as much as i can.


Can you roast some coffee beans for me?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

modfox said:


> that fox is back


Epic randomness happens!


-Praydeth- said:


> YOU MADE A CHANCE FOR ME TO REFERENCE DESTINY DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE!


Destiny servers suck ass!


Martin2W said:


> Can you roast some coffee beans for me?


I'll take my coffee black, please!

Why am I talking like this! :V


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fap to anthro porn, I hear that's a very popular furry thing to do when bored...


No no one should do this.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Mayple said:


> I KNEW IT ;~;
> 
> 
> Pretty good, working on commissions and watching Game of Thrones to keep me interested. How about yourself?


Im eating right now. But yes Im pretty good, just hate mondays. Im a sergal.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I literally just died of laughter at that. RIP me, this is my ghost typing


Don't worry. You'll respawn shortly


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Did you know that if you say "rise up lights" you sound like an Australian saying "razorblades"?



*tests it*

YOU ARE FAKE NEWS


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Don't worry. You'll respawn shortly


Respawn in 3... 2... 1... *Spartan fizzles into existence* Ah, now that's better!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Respawn in 3... 2... 1... *Spartan fizzles into existence* Ah, now that's better!


They don't fizzle into existence. They literally spring up out of nothingness and initially place their assault rifle into condition 1


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Respawn in 3... 2... 1... *Spartan fizzles into existence* Ah, now that's better!


So furries can respawn when they die? We are immortal, wow. Im going to jump from building just to troll people, nice.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So furries can respawn when they die? We are immortal, wow. Im going to jump from building just to troll people, nice.


If only this were true. Then furries would be the dominant race(s) of the world


----------



## Dark Raven (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Afternoon everyone  How's everyone today"?


bit tired but not bad

cant wait to finally conclude this day so that i can talk with my boyfriend ^-^


----------



## Dark Raven (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> If only this were true. Then furries would be the dominant race(s) of the world



Sometimes I cant help but think this world would be better if governed by furries


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Awooooo~


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey there stranger above welcome to the forum.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 13, 2017)

Evenin'.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Awooooo~


It IS the full moon tonight, isn't it?
AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
Also, hai Mabus!!


----------



## Dark Raven (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It IS the full moon tonight, isn't it?
> AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> Also, hai Mabus!!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Dark Raven said:


>


I'm outside that jurisdiction... I CAN HOWL WITH IMPUNITY!!!
AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 13, 2017)

do y'ever just... get annoyed that the moon is a smidge -too- bright and throwin shit thru your window blinds at certain hours of the night


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> do y'ever just... get annoyed that the moon is a smidge -too- bright and throwin shit thru your window blinds at certain hours of the night


No, but the sun does that to me all the time


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> No, but the sun does that to me all the time


I feel; I can't really handle being at my comp desk between the hours of 2-4pm (depending on the season) cause the sun comes through at an angle and hurts my eyes like a bitch.


----------



## modfox (Mar 13, 2017)

DONT START A HOWEL!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

Dark Raven said:


>


But what if you're in international waters?


----------



## modfox (Mar 13, 2017)

hmmm. no lore against fox noises


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm back...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Im back and you are back


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im back and you are back


this is correct


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 13, 2017)

Good morning everybody! *Hugs*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Why hello there


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Good morning everybody! *Hugs*


*hugs back and hugs other wolf*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 13, 2017)

@Martin2W Thanks!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

modfox said:


> DONT START A HOWEL!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


>


Now I'm gonna have to watch this movie for the 62 time now!!! (No joke)


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Now I'm gonna have to watch this movie for the 62 time now!!! (No joke)



I just watched it again last night lol


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Now I'm gonna have to watch this movie for the 62 time now!!! (No joke)


Have you only watch it 62 times?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Have you only watch it 62 times?


How many times have you watched it? Lol


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> How many times have you watched it? Lol


Too many to count. Freaking love that movie. :I


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Too many to count. Freaking love that movie. :I


Same!!!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Same!!!


It feels like it was just made for us furries. One of my favorites scenes are the wolf howling one.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> It feels like it was just made for us furries. One of my favorites scenes are the wolf howling one.


That's also one of my favorite scenes. I mean, Disney emailed the furry community to get everyone hyped about the movie. It kinda did the opposite for everyone else though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm back...


Yeah, well, I'm back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back. Yes I'm, let loose, from the noose, that's kept me hanging about 'cause it's gettin' me high, forget the hearse 'cause I never die. I got, nine lives, cat's eyes abusin' every one of them and running wild.

So, yeah.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> That's also one of my favorite scenes. I mean, Disney emailed the furry community to get everyone hyped about the movie. It kinda did the opposite for everyone else though.


Really? I did not know that. I only had to watch the trailer to get hyped. It ended up being one of Disneys most popular movies anyway!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

*sergal screech* Har har mr lupus. Well since I made some noise, who want big tough sergal hug?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Who doesn't love big tough hugs? :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Who doesn't love big tough hugs? :3


*hugs damn thing and lifts into air*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

I have my language on Facebook set to Pirate. My Like button says "Arr!"


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *hugs damn thing and lifts into air*


*hugs back* Whooa a strong sergal!



LupusFamilia said:


> That guys on the other streetside *puts out binoculars*
> “Arrr, not a fellow huggwr“
> *climbs down a wooden mast standing here for reasons*


Hugs are my life


----------



## Simo (Mar 13, 2017)

Ooooof, it was hard to get up at 6AM, after losing an hour to daylight savings time...but maybe the work day will go by in a kind of surreal blur...providing I don't drift off!

And it's cold...maybe if there's enough snow tomorrow, they will close the University, and I can hibernate : )


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

*flops*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Now i can't stop being hyped for a game what ave ye done laddy.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops*



Rystren you absolute bafoon get off the floor deck & stand up straight n' proud.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops*


*piles plush toys on*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

*Serin is now following you.*

You've met with a terrible fate haven't you.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Serin is now following you.*
> 
> You've met with a terrible fate haven't you.


Nope. But I could undo it, if I wanted to.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Nope. But I could undo it, if I wanted to.


Yep


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yep


Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Lol


Hey sweetie how are you?


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey sweetie how are you?


Haaiii. I'm good. I got to miss out on school today but then I gotta make up work...heh. Not fun. What about you?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

*footplants*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Haaiii. I'm good. I got to miss out on school today but then I gotta make up work...heh. Not fun. What about you?


Math


----------



## Selly (Mar 13, 2017)

I woke up at 4:40pm, I have work at 6am tomorrow... Oops


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Math


Ugh. Math.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Ugh. Math.


I feel your pain. Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Selly said:


> I woke up at 4:40pm, I have work at 6am tomorrow... Oops


Yay, sleep schedules suck!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yay, sleep schedules suck!


I know that for sure. 
I can't sleep earlier than 1 during the weekdays


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't you *love it* when you're about to pass out for the second time in the same day from overworking yourself, but you resist & your eyes start watering because of it!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Help. I'm poopping


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

*Sprints in, ears pinned back, and faceplants*
Help me, I'm gonna be dragged off soon!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I know that for sure.
> I can't sleep earlier than 1 during the weekdays


I wish I could just stop time and sleep as much as I want, lol. But then I'd get old relatively quickly :L


Rystren said:


> Help. I'm poopping


Lol, eat some vegetables


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Sprints in, ears pinned back, and faceplants*
> Help me, I'm gonna be dragged off soon!


We need to pile on top of you to keep you from being taken! Quickly, it's the only way!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Don't you *love it* when you're about to pass out for the second time in the same day from overworking yourself, but you resist & your eyes start watering because of it!


Whats wrong with you? Why you are overworking yourself?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I wish I could just stop time and sleep as much as I want, lol. But then I'd get old relatively quickly :L
> 
> Lol, eat some vegetables


But if time is stopped you wouldn't age


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> But if time is stopped you wouldn't age


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> We need to pile on top of you to keep you from being taken! Quickly, it's the only way!


Bring IT ON!!!!


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I feel your pain. Lol


I hate it. That is one of the subjects I really hate. With a passion


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

**faceplants**


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> **faceplants**


_*sits on*_


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> **faceplants**


*Sits on face and takes a dump* I think this is enough for you to stop faceplanting. Trust me its better for you to stop


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *Sits on face and takes a dump* I think this is enough for you to stop faceplanting. Trust me its better for you to stop


It's not


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It's not


That's disturbing...
As for the peeps sitting on Rystren... *looks at @Karatine for a second* FURPILE!
*tackles the group*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Furpile??? Do people want sergal in their pile?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Furpile??? Do people want sergal in their pile?


*Pulls in furpile* you have fur, right


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Furpile??? Do people want sergal in their pile?


Sergals are fun. Of course we want sergals in the pile.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 13, 2017)

I am not worthy of joining the furpile.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I am not worthy of joining the furpile.


Nonsense! All are welcome in the furpile! *pulls in*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I am not worthy of joining the furpile.


Don't say that


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

*wuffs around derpingly*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *wuffs around derpingly*


Hello there Mabus


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Swan dives into the furpile* So soft!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *wuffs around derpingly*


*woofs back comically*
Hello mabuus


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *wuffs around derpingly*


*woofs back without an adverb* Hai Mabus! *pulls into furpile*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Pulls in furpile* you have fur, right


Yes I have fur lots of it. But why you keep faceplanting?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

OOOH! A furpile! *Cannonballs into pile*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Meow :i


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hello there Mabus





Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *woofs back without an adverb* Hai Mabus! *pulls into furpile*





WolfyJake said:


> *woofs back comically*
> Hello mabuus



*happy wolf sounds* =D


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Meow :i


*woof?*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *woof?*


meow meow! :c


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Sergals are fun. Of course we want sergals in the pile.


Yes they are fun, but also funny and silly


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Meow :i


*pulls into pile*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> *pulls into pile*


Woah thank yooou! My first furpile :3


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Whats wrong with you? Why you are overworking yourself?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I have fur lots of it. But why you keep faceplanting?


Don't worry about it


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes they are fun, but also funny and silly


Yas. Yas they are.


Charrburn said:


> Woah thank yooou! My first furpile :3


You're welcome cx


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> meow meow! :c


*hugs silly lion*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


>




*I fucking swear the posts that get me the most likes are the self degrading ones.*

To quote @Karatine  "*Just hate yourself and everyone will like you.*"


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *hugs silly lion*


*hugs back* you are a really good hugger :3


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

> "*Just hate yourself and everyone will like you.*" -@Karatine



I *really* need to frame this.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

I hate myself tbh


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I hate myself tbh


What? Nooo.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I hate myself tbh


Nuuuu. Dont't hate yourslef


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I hate myself tbh


I can tell by the videos you upload on your channel, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *I fucking swear the posts that get me the most likes are the self degrading ones.*
> 
> To quote @Karatine  "*Just hate yourself and everyone will like you.*"


I just thought that gif was the perfect response, lol.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What? Nooo.





WolfyJake said:


> Nuuuu. Dont't hate yourslef


Well I have too much problems to love myself. I dont have friends, probably have some mental problems, some major health problems (kyphosis)



-Praydeth- said:


> I can tell by the videos you upload on your channel, it's pretty obvious.


Hehe thank you


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well I have too much problems to love myself. I dont have friends, probably have some mental problems, some major health problems (kyphosis)
> 
> 
> Hehe thank you


Lies. You have friends.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well I have too much problems to love myself. I dont have friends, probably have some mental problems, some major health problems (kyphosis)
> 
> 
> Hehe thank you


I'm truly sorry to hear that. :c


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What? Nooo.


Where was this in discord yesterday?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

I need hugs to get me through the work day! Gimme gimme gimme!

I mean....please?


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi guys, hows life?


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been here for so long and still have not formed any kind of long term friendship. The only thing which I seem to have done is pissed a bunch of people. Life sucks


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I need hugs to get me through the work day! Gimme gimme gimme!
> 
> I mean....please?


You can get a big lion hug? *hugs* Hope you make it through


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> I've been here for so long and still have not formed any kind of long term friendship. The only thing which I seem to have done is pissed a bunch of people. Life sucks



Hey, you joined FAF on my birthday!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I need hugs to get me through the work day! Gimme gimme gimme!
> 
> I mean....please?


You can have big sergal hug *hugs*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Hi guys, hows life?


Slow. Tiring

Hello by the way


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Hi guys, hows life?


Hey female furry what rare sight. Life is pretty good I guess. How are you, sweetie?


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> I've been here for so long and still have not formed any kind of long term friendship. The only thing which I seem to have done is pissed a bunch of people. Life sucks


We can change that.


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hey, you joined FAF on my birthday!



You still don't hate them? A birthday means you're one year closer to the death, I don't understand why people celebrate them.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I need hugs to get me through the work day! Gimme gimme gimme!
> 
> I mean....please?


Okay 
I gotta go stand around for 3 hours straight in a bit anyway.
*Hugs*


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> We can change that.



Well I don't talk to girls. I send a message to a girl recently and got a warning in return


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> You still don't hate them? A birthday means you're one year closer to the death, I don't understand why people celebrate them.



If that's how you think about them. Well, I can't really change that. But that doesn't mean we can't enjoy the life we have.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> Well I don't talk to girls. I send a message to a girl recently and got a warning in return


A warning? Why?


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> A warning? Why?



I asked if her kitty is pretty


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> You can get a big lion hug? *hugs* Hope you make it through





Martin2W said:


> You can have big sergal hug *hugs*





Karatine said:


> Okay
> I gotta go stand around for 3 hours straight in a bit anyway.
> *Hugs*



Thank you for hugs :3


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Thank you for hugs :3


You're welcome. I love bear hugs. :3


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> I asked if her kitty is pretty


Kitty is pretty? Haven't heard that one before.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> Well I don't talk to girls. I send a message to a girl recently and got a warning in return


Mmm. It really depends on the girl. Don't worry. I'm definitely not like that. Lol. Sometimes people don't know how to give someone a chance


----------



## MT45 (Mar 13, 2017)

Who's ready for  this epic snowstorm?!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Hey my special friend ur still on?
> Well couldnt say i cant ned someone now... since the only nice thing today happened are that unexplainable much guys liked my comments here. Thanks for this lol but thats pretty odd to have this a sdays highlight....
> I guess i can easily label this day the shittiest day of my garbage room.... i meant my LIFE.
> ofcourseimfuckinawareofthe“post reply“button....


I think I should start insulting you, my special friend. Maybe this will make your day.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Wai what we have another new lad? Hello there @Aleksion


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Mmm. It really depends on the girl. Don't worry. I'm definitely not like that. Lol. Sometimes people don't know how to give someone a chance


Maybe he wanted to flirt and was bad at it.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Maybe he wanted to flirt and was bad at it.


How can one fail at flirting? 

*snorts* except me.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey female furry what rare sight. Life is pretty good I guess. How are you, sweetie?


Ehhh, I'm ok. xD Took a shower so feeling a little better. 
Although, is it really that rare for a girl to be on here?


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Slow. Tiring
> 
> Hello by the way


Oh dang. Sounds like life alright. xD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Ehhh, I'm ok. xD Took a shower so feeling a little better.
> Although, is it really that rare for a girl to be on here?


Yay shower I love showers. Yes its rare, I cant find people I can flirt with.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yay shower I love showers. Yes its rare, I cant find people I can flirt with.


You're still young, haha. You will find plenty of people.  n.n
And omg... showers are so amazing. ;v; You have no idea how much I appreciate showers.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

It's @Yvvki ! My Canadian friend!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> You're still young, haha. You will find plenty of people.  n.n
> And omg... showers are so amazing. ;v; You have no idea how much I appreciate showers.


I guess Im young. Even gay wolf doesnt want to flirt with me, no one (Im straight)! You may ask why I want to flirt, well IDK I just like it.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes its rare, I cant find people I can flirt with.



Well......




Martin2W said:


> Morning sweetie. Why you missed his hugs when you have sergal?
> 
> I know yeah yeah blah blah. *starts dancing* Join in sir.





Martin2W said:


> Good day, sugar!





Martin2W said:


> Welp, I can say same about you. But im not even trying. Pls Load some female sergals.





Martin2W said:


> Hello, sweetie. How are you?





Martin2W said:


> Hey sweetie how are you?



You might not be the best at it but because of that i think it's a little charming.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez I dont even try.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Jeez I dont even try.


Thats what they all say. Lol


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Even gay wolf doesnt want to flirt with me.



Are you talking about Jakey? I bet he likes when you flirt with him, you should keep trying


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Jeez I dont even try.


I'm just trying to make you confident because you seem to lack it a little & I'm not gay don't worry i would *rather not* have another man inside of me.

other people can do as they please though. If they like somebody, they like somebody and no one should stop them.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

I just sold something to someone


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I just sold something to someone



You sound really happy about it. So congrats!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I just sold something to someone


What did you sell?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> What did you sell?


Skylanders Giants for the PS3 with a bunch of figures and a portal. For €30.


Sogreth said:


> You sound really happy about it. So congrats!


Yeah! I am. All proceeds go towards restoring my car! So I'm always happy whenever I sell something.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 13, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Like a broken turbine. You can still run it, nut it will probably blow up and fade out in the next 10 minutes.
> And yours?


That imagery though. xD
It's mostly true though. haha

I'm watching this really cute anime movie and getting a bit teary eyed. xD


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Skylanders Giants for the PS3 with a bunch of figures and a portal. For €30.
> 
> Yeah! I am. All proceeds go towards restoring my car! So I'm always happy whenever I sell something.


Congrats! Happy for you. :3


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap you got called out there. xDDDD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> But if time is stopped you wouldn't age


But what if you did? :v
Then you'd be really well rested and old.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> But what if you did? :v
> Then you'd be really well rested and old.


I just got mind f*cked by that...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I guess Im young. Even gay wolf doesnt want to flirt with me, no one (Im straight)! You may ask why I want to flirt, well IDK I just like it.


Oh c'mon, I've flirted with you before. I don't do it that often though because you're not gay.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Tbh i ask me anyways how someone can “fliet“ pver the net... except you send him cute and mawkish emojis with every message


Cutie, you obviously haven't been looking at my messages these past few weeks.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Cutie, you obviously haven't been looking at my messages these past few weeks.


The flirt is strong with this one...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> The flirt is strong with this one...



He's a champ!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 13, 2017)

I have to go sleep, my darlings. See you tommorow, I hope you will miss me.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I just got mind f*cked by that...


I don't know what I'm talking about anyway 

Night @Martin2W !


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Cya furs and all the anonymous people randomly landing here while searching their favourite Dark pingas ytp: welcome to the hive of the obline scenery



*Wait what?.........*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

*screams in wolf* :U


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *screams in wolf* :U



*Stands with open arms, waiting for hug?*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> *Stands with open arms, waiting for hug?*



I accept this :u

*hugs*

Due apologies just bored beyond infinity xD


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

These references are gonna take forever. I better get started on them...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I accept this :u
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Due apologies just bored beyond infinity xD


I feel ya. I've got a big test tomorrow. The longer I stay up the more bored I get.. But the longer till I have to take it. :i


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I accept this :u
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Due apologies just bored beyond infinity xD



Come on Mabus, you're from Texas. There are an infinite number of things for you to do


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *screams in wolf* :U


*hides under bed*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I accept this :u
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Due apologies just bored beyond infinity xD



Aww. You can always come hang out with me if you get bored 



Serin said:


> These references are gonna take forever. I better get started on them...



Procrastinator!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Come on Mabus, you're from Texas. There are an infinite number of things for you to do



Stare at the radioactive clay ground? 
Hmmm... seems legit


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi and welcome to Texas, make aure you wear a lead lined suit in the summer, carry a gasmask, eat your beef, dont mess with our police, dont worry about snow, and dont get carried off by our giant mosquitoes!


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Aww. You can always come hang out with me if you get bored
> 
> 
> 
> Procrastinator!


Lol. That I can admit to. At least it's not for school. So I have plenty of time to do it. It's just gonna take a long time because I have to do two separate references.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Huh.... i guess welcome to Fallout: Texas edition... lol


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hi and welcome to Texas, make aure you wear a lead lined suit in the summer, carry a gasmask, eat your beef, dont mess with our police, dont worry about snow, and dont get carried off by our giant mosquitoes!



Sounds a bit like Australia, but with badass XD


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hiya


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Sounds a bit like Australia, but with badass XD



Australia has spiders as big as dinner plates. And pretty much everything there can kill you.

But giant mosquitos though....


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Australia has spiders as big as dinner plates. And pretty much everything there can kill you.
> 
> But giant mosquitos though....


I'd pass without hesitation at the mention of spiders. Especially giant ones


----------



## Royn (Mar 13, 2017)

lol Mate one day popped off and 'said, 'Id love to live in Australia'....  Sat down and did research.  In about ten minutes, right after the pictures of a yard full of webs and a king brown slithering out of a boot in a closet, I got...  'I love where we live now'.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Hiya


Nothing much going on going on too much here thinking about how i can self ridicule to get some likes i guess.....



Sogreth said:


> Australia has spiders as big as dinner plates. And pretty much everything there can kill you.
> 
> But giant mosquitos though....



Oh they aren't that bad we have them here in Virginia, too bad everyone tries to kill them not as many people would of gotten zika and have to lose their children if there more of these guys around (they kill other mosquitoes)


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Speaking of Australia. I heard this story awhile back, some little boy found these eggs, he probably thought they were birds I guess. He took them home and hid them in his closet, after they hatched, the mom found them and they ended up being really deadly snakes. No one got hurt, thankfully! But holy crap...

If that was me, if the snakes didn't get me, I'd probably die from a heart attack.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Australia has spiders as big as dinner plates. And pretty much everything there can kill you.
> 
> But giant mosquitos though....





Serin said:


> I'd pass without hesitation at the mention of spiders. Especially giant ones



I shall protect y'all from the flying critters xD hahaha

*woofs protectively*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Nothing much going on going on too much here thinking about how i can self ridicule to get some likes i guess.....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they aren't that bad we have them here in Virginia, too bad everyone tries to kill them not as many people would of gotten zika and have to lose their children if there more of these guys around (they kill other mosquitoes)



Is... is that a mayfly?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh wait long day that's a myth. Forget that they don't eat em.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I shall protect y'all from the flying critters xD hahaha
> 
> *woofs protectively*


Thanks XD that's very kind


Sogreth said:


> Speaking of Australia. I heard this story awhile back, some little boy found these eggs, he probably thought they were birds I guess. He took them home and hid them in his closet, after they hatched, the mom found them and they ended up being really deadly snakes. No one got hurt, thankfully! But holy crap...
> 
> If that was me, if the snakes didn't get me, I'd probably die from a heart attack.


Snakes are kind of cool. At a huge distance.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

I like where I live, no snakes, no giant spiders, no deadly animals at all. The scariest thing we have are wasps. And we get the occasional wolf walking over from Germany


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I like where I live, no snakes, no giant spiders, no deadly animals at all. The scariest thing we have are wasps. And we get the occasional wolf walking over from Germany



I live beside a military base, and 80% of it is bush. We have wolves, coyotes and deer all over the place.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I live beside a military base, and 80% of it is bush. We have wolves, coyotes and deer all very the place.


Sounds..concerning. Well. Not so much if they don't go near you. Lol

Speaking of spiders. I got a spider bite on my stomach and it just started itching..


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Sounds..concerning. Well. Not so much if they don't go near you. Lol
> 
> Speaking of spiders. I got a spider bite on my stomach and it just started itching..



It's not bad. You can hear them almost every night. Usually you only see one at a time. Most I ever saw was two. And they are pretty chill. I literally walked right passed a coyote one morning on my way to work. He was on one side of the road, I was on the other.

And oh no  don't scratch it! You'll make it worse


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

*woofs around* 



...
Omfg im bored xD

Anyone have telegram on here? Any groups? This Moon Moon woofer needs a thing!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm going to call it a night I think.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I like where I live, no snakes, no giant spiders, no deadly animals at all. The scariest thing we have are wasps. And we get the occasional wolf walking over from Germany


Same here! We've only got wolves from Germany too here in Denmark. Hurray for Europe.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs around*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just recently got it. Had no idea what it was until Jakey told me. Lol


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm going to call it a night I think.



Aww. Good night hugs?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Aww. Good night hugs?


*pulls everyone in a big group hug*
G'night!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs around*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard of this telegram thing. :i


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> It's not bad. You can hear them almost every night. Usually you only see one at a time. Most I ever saw was two. And they are pretty chill. I literally walked right passed a coyote one morning on my way to work. He was on one side of the road, I was on the other.
> 
> And oh no  don't scratch it! You'll make it worse


Yeah. I mean there's coyotes here and you occasionally hear them at night. I think they don't do anything unless they're in a pack. Then again, you should never let your guard down around them, pack or not. 

I know it itches so much ;-;
Ugh. One time I found a dead spider in my hair...freaking out was a huge understatement.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm going to call it a night I think.


Awwee. Goodnight. Cx sleep well


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Ugh. One time I found a dead spider in my hair...freaking out was a huge understatement.



NO!

I'd die. Bugs don't normally bother me at all (except the big ones...), but if I can't see them on me, or something like that. Omgomg


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yeah. I mean there's coyotes here and you occasionally hear them at night. I think they don't do anything unless they're in a pack. Then again, you should never let your guard down around them, pack or not.
> 
> I know it itches so much ;-;
> Ugh. One time I found a dead spider in my hair...freaking out was a huge understatement.


Try waking up at night feeling one of those bastards crawling on your face. Spiders are small in Denmark but that didn't make it less scary. :c Couldn't sleep the rest of the night.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I like where I live, no snakes, no giant spiders, no deadly animals at all. The scariest thing we have are wasps. And we get the occasional wolf walking over from Germany


You get the occasional Wolfenstein?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Try waking up at night feeling one of those bastards crawling on your face. Spiders are small in Denmark but that didn't make it less scary. :c Couldn't sleep the rest of the night.


We got venomous snakes, we got poisonous caterpillars we got black widow spiders, we got elk that will kill you if you startle them & we got mosquitoes with zika + ticks with Lyme's disease.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> NO!
> 
> I'd die. Bugs don't normally bother me at all (escept the big ones...), but if I can't see them on me, or something like that. Omgomg


Noo nonononono. I'd flip the fuck out. I already did. I was soooo paranoid after that. And I'm paranoid about spiders enough as it is. I spot those little shits in seconds. 



Charrburn said:


> Try waking up at night feeling one of those bastards crawling on your face. Spiders are small in Denmark but that didn't make it less scary. :c Couldn't sleep the rest of the night.


Hahahah...*nervous laugh* oh hell no. I'm so sorry you had to experience that. But yeah. Here, we have tarantulas. I haven't met one yet. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> We got venomous snakes, we got poisonous caterpillars we got black widow spiders, we got elk that will kill you if you startle them & we got mosquitoes with zika + ticks with Lyme's disease.


I'm glad I love in a boring but safe country. I don't understand how you can sleep at night. ._.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Aw but there so fuzzy. 






   Also i'm not talking about Australia btw i live in america look closely from any country and you will realize how many dangerous little fuckers there are.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I've never heard of this telegram thing. :i



Its a free messaging app for smartphones (iphone, android, etc.) 

You can also use "stickers" which range from basic emojis to actual furry characters and stuff


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Can't tell y'all how many recluse and widows I've bumped into over the years... America's pnw is nowhere near void of venomous little fuckers


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Its a free messaging app for smartphones (iphone, android, etc.)
> 
> You can also use "stickers" which range from basic emojis to actual furry characters and stuff


Post a link


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Post a link


Telegram Messenger by Telegram LLC
Telegram Messenger on the App Store

That should work


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Its a free messaging app for smartphones (iphone, android, etc.)
> 
> You can also use "stickers" which range from basic emojis to actual furry characters and stuff


Sounds cool. :3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Telegram Messenger by Telegram LLC
> Telegram Messenger on the App Store
> 
> That should work


Got one for android? Apple doesn't like me OS


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Got one for android? Apple doesn't like me OS


Hmmm i'll see what I can do 
Pretty sure it'll come up if you search it too


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Samsung all the way...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hmmm i'll see what I can do
> Pretty sure it'll come up if you search it too


Cool I'll try it


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh no i... i... i remember something i wanted to forget.

These guys are tent worms (caterpillars) and they build big ol nests like this.






Anyways i'm coming home from school as a kid after it rained there were worms (actual worms) on the ground because of it. So with the worms on the ground i decide it would be a great idea to look on the ground to not step on worms because i'm a fucking pussy. What I did not realize that the web had water on it and it caused the branch to droop and have the web hang.

_*I WALKED RIGHT INTO IT AND THEY WHERE EVERYWHERE I COULDN'T GET THEM OFF OF ME.*_

I don't want to remember anymore so i think ill stop for now.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Got one for android? Apple doesn't like me OS



There seem to be different links available for android, i dont want to send you a link to a virus site sooo... ^<^;


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh no i... i... i remember something i wanted to forget.
> 
> These guys are tent worms and they build big ol nests like this.
> 
> ...


Gawd. And I was just about to head to bed too. ._.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh no i... i... i remember something i wanted to forget.
> 
> These guys are tent worms (caterpillars) and they build big ol nests like this.
> 
> ...



I remember those...around where I lived, a few years back we actually were completely infested with them. They were actually destroying trees.

They had to bring in some other type of bug that eats them to wipe them out. Like, it was bad, every single tree in the entire town had at least one of those webs


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Gawd. And I was just about to head to bed too. ._.


Don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> There seem to be different links available for android, i dont want to send you a link to a virus site sooo... ^<^;


I just hope I downloaded the right one... I'm set up


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh no i... i... i remember something i wanted to forget.
> 
> These guys are tent worms (caterpillars) and they build big ol nests like this.
> 
> ...


*aggressive cringe*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I remember those...around where I lived, a few years back we actually were completely infested with them. They were actually destroying trees.
> 
> They had to bring in some other type of bug that eats them to wipe them out. Like, it was bad, every single tree in the entire town had at least one of those webs


Same but these fuckers were smart and took about a quarter of a tree instead of being on multiple and i walked into one of those nests.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll have to look into that Telegram thing tomorrow Mabus. :3
Goodnight all you wonderful people. I had a great first day chatting with you all! Thanks for letting me in. *big lion hug to all*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I just hope I downloaded the right one... I'm set up



Any idea wat yur name is on der?


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'll have to look into that Telegram thing tomorrow Mabus. :3
> Goodnight all you wonderful people. I had a great first day chatting with you all! Thanks for letting me in. *big lion hug to all*


*hugs* goodnight Charrburn! I hope you sleep well


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Any idea wat yur name is on der?


I hope so, I set it up xD. Joseph Van Horn


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I hope so, I set it up xD. Joseph Van Horn



>w>
<w<

@N_Mabus


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

I just finished a fourth of the first reference. *laughs*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> I just finished a fourth of the first reference. *laughs*


Horay! I just finished... Being dead in bed.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Horay! I just finished... Being dead in bed.


Hey me too 
Been here dead as a rock for 10 minutes! Its nice!


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Horay! I just finished... Being dead in bed.


Oh nos. Don't be dead in bed. Be alive in bed. We enjoy your company


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

I just had to stand in a car dealership for two and a half hours for my internship. I don't know why that takes so much outta me 
Anyway... Homework! Do it, me!


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hey me too
> Been here dead as a rock for 10 minutes! Its nice!


You too Mabus. Lol.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> You too Mabus. Lol.



I will be undead woofer then 

*zombo's around*  woooooooof~


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I will be undead woofer then
> 
> *zombo's around*  woooooooof~


XD oh lord. I guess that works too.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

If I was dead in bed then I'd at least get some rest. ._.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Well if you two are bored & you happen to play vidya games me we might have shit to do then. Me, @Karatine & @Rystren have been grouping up to do shit.

But yeah I get it it's a fourteen year old that only is the lead world designer for a group of modders. Proved how he could create Armour that could make you bulletproof armour where you can only be killed by raw force irl to a college student. Last year finished a years worth of work in half the time & is doing it again. But yeah hes probably stupid & goes on rambling constantly.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I like where I live, no snakes, no giant spiders, no deadly animals at all. The scariest thing we have are wasps. And we get the occasional wolf walking over from Germany



Wasps are probably the main danger we have here too. Few people die of snake bites and no one from a spider bite in decades, but it's not that uncommon to hear about wasp allergy deaths. Plus they're scary as hell!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well if you two are bored & you happen to play vidya games me we might have shit to do then. Me, @Karatine & @Rystren have been grouping up to do shit.
> 
> But yeah I get it it's a fourteen year old that only is the lead world designer for a group of modders. Proved how he could create Armour that could make you bulletproof armour where you can only be killed by raw force irl to a college student. Last year finished a years worth of work in half the time & is doing it again. But yeah hes probably stupid & goes on rambling constantly.



I do play video games :v


----------



## Mabus (Mar 13, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Wasps are probably the main danger we have here too. Few people die of snake bites and no one from a spider bite in decades, but it's not that uncommon to hear about wasp allergy deaths. Plus they're scary as hell!



Wasps are a$$holes! XD

Like seriously, they dont do anything but get angry, mess up yo garden, and sting you!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well if you two are bored & you happen to play vidya games me we might have shit to do then. Me, @Karatine & @Rystren have been grouping up to do shit.
> 
> But yeah I get it it's a fourteen year old that only is the lead world designer for a group of modders. Proved how he could create Armour that could make you bulletproof armour where you can only be killed by raw force irl to a college student. Last year finished a years worth of work in half the time & is doing it again. But yeah hes probably stupid & goes on rambling constantly.


I'd love to but it's almost 2 am and I should get some sleep even though I probably won't. Too nervous for tomorrow. ._.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I do play video games :v


Well if you have terraria, starbound, Don't Starve Together, Garry's mod or Left 4 Dead you would be welcome to join us since we all have those games.


----------



## JM10 (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone down in the French Quarter of New Orleans?  I'd love to meet up with a fellow fur!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

JM10 said:


> Anyone down in the French Quarter of New Orleans?  I'd love to meet up with a fellow fur!


I wish buddy, I sure do wish I lived lived in New Orleans to some degree. Even with all it's downsides that I've looked into I sure would gladly live there.


----------



## JM10 (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I wish buddy, I sure do wish I lived lived in New Orleans to some degree. Even with all it's downsides that I've looked into I sure would gladly live there.


Yeah man, New Orleans is pretty nice, thanks for responding


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

JM10 said:


> Anyone down in the French Quarter of New Orleans?  I'd love to meet up with a fellow fur!


Nurp. Sorry. *lives on the other side of the US*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

JM10 said:


> Yeah man, New Orleans is pretty nice, thanks for responding


I was about to start typing about it but i had to stop myself because I realized I would be preaching to the choir.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

But the only thing i recall seeing was a post about fur-suiting with someone else during mardi gras & that was it.


----------



## JM10 (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> But the only thing i recall seeing was a post about fur-suiting with someone else during mardi gras & that was it.


Yeah, there's almost no furs here


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Just got some school work from a friend. I freaked out at the sight of an essay. Typical reaction.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

JM10 said:


> Yeah, there's almost no furs here


Whelp there's always forums, video games & other communities. Hey if you video games we might get along & pretty well.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Just got some school work from a friend. I freaked out at the sight of an essay. Typical reaction.


I feel you. About a week ago my friend asked me what I decided to write about in an essay we should've delivered to our teacher. I had no idea what he was talking about. Turns out we were supposed to write an essay and send it to our teacher the day before. I had no idea. :i


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I feel you. About a week ago my friend asked me what I decided to write about in an essay we should've delivered to our teacher. I had no idea what he was talking about. Turns out we were supposed to write an essay and send it to our teacher the day before. I had no idea. :i


Oh gawd. No. Omg. I'm sorry . THANK YOU VON (English teacher) he said the essay doesn't have to be perfect and that he's just grading us on finishing it because he wants to know what we know. And the math is just notes phew. I'm so happy.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh gawd. No. Omg. I'm sorry . THANK YOU VON (English teacher) he said the essay doesn't have to be perfect and that he's just grading us on finishing it because he wants to know what we know. And the math is just notes phew. I'm so happy.


Luckily I have a very understanding music teacher who said to me that it was fine if I went home and made it. (Yes I've got music as a subject xD).
Lucky you. I can't stand math. It breaks my heart </3


----------



## JM10 (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Whelp there's always forums, video games & other communities. Hey if you video games we might get along & pretty well.


Ha, sadly I play one game and one game only: Rock Band 4 on the Xbox 1.  Unless you play that I think we're out of luck!


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Luckily I have a very understanding music teacher who said to me that it was fine if I went home and made it. (Yes I've got music as a subject xD).
> Lucky you. I can't stand math. It breaks my heart </3


That's good. I love that about teachers, _sometimes. _(My school has band and choir. Lol. But I don't have them as a subject. I used to play an instrument three years ago? But a personal thing happen and I stopped playing). 

I can't either. I hate it. But I got lucky that my teacher didn't assign homework.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> That's good. I love that about teachers, _sometimes. _(My school has band and choir. Lol. But I don't have them as a subject. I used to play an instrument three years ago? But a personal thing happen and I stopped playing).
> 
> I can't either. I hate it. But I got lucky that my teacher didn't assign homework.


We have to learn about music history and theory and stuff. I regret so much that I chose it. I understand almost nothing about the it. :I And in about 5 hours I'm supposed to go to a big test about it. So I can't sleep and I feel like I've already failed.
Let's be honest. Does anybody like math or find it easy? xP


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> We have to learn about music history and theory and stuff. I regret so much that I chose it. I understand almost nothing about the it. :I And in about 5 hours I'm supposed to go to a big test about it. So I can't sleep and I feel like I've already failed.
> Let's be honest. Does anybody like math or find it easy? xP


Oh gawd. That gave me a headache. That sucks. I'm sorry ;-; good luck on your test though


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh gawd. That gave me a headache. That sucks. I'm sorry ;-; good luck on your test though


Thank you. :3 I'll see if I can get at least 3 hours of sleep. Goodnight again. xD


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Thank you. :3 I'll see if I can get at least 3 hours of sleep. Goodnight again. xD


You're welcome. Cx I hope you sleep. Night!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Let's be honest. Does anybody like math or find it easy? xP



I love math 

I'm not amazing at it, but it was one of the subjects I liked in school.


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I love math
> 
> I'm not amazing at it, but it was one of the subjects I liked in school.


The picture is gonna be delayed because of this work. XD  I haven't finished Ry's reference 

I hate math. Lol. I understand it though. Sometimes.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 13, 2017)

Serin said:


> The picture is gonna be delayed because of this work. XD  I haven't finished Ry's reference
> 
> I hate math. Lol. I understand it though. Sometimes.



No worries at all! I'm not in any rush. Don't want you to overexert yourself


----------



## Serin (Mar 13, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> No worries at all! I'm not in any rush. Don't want you to overexert yourself


Okay. Thanks


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

FINALLY!!! I got through the perpetual dead zone in the coastal mountain pass... I can say hai again


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> FINALLY!!! I got through the perpetual dead zone in the coastal mountain pass... I can say hai again


Hello Crimson!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hello Crimson!


Hey Karatine! How's it going?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 13, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hey Karatine! How's it going?


Playin some vidja games. Not doing anything. Are you traveling?


----------



## TidesofFate (Mar 13, 2017)

I have 10 episode left to watch with Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. It's been a lot of fun.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

**casually crashes small moon outside**


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

TidesofFate said:


> I have 10 episode left to watch with Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. It's been a lot of fun.


_*ears perk up* did you say...Star Trek_


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> **casually crashes small moon outside**


Dammit not again.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 14, 2017)

TidesofFate said:


> I have 10 episode left to watch with Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. It's been a lot of fun.


Any fav episodes? :^O


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> **casually crashes small moon outside**


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Playin some vidja games. Not doing anything. Are you traveling?


Yep. Currently in Seaside, OR.


Rystren said:


> **casually crashes small moon outside**


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

No, windows. I don't want to set up that one drive crap


----------



## Mabus (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> No, windows. I don't want to set up that one drive crap



*starts speaking in Binary Code/ (dial up internet)*


10101101011010110100101101010010111010

It wants to eat your graphics card... :v


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *starts speaking in Binary Code/ (dial up internet)*
> 
> 
> 10101101011010110100101101010010111010
> ...


That is my 1070. Take the 970m instead


----------



## TidesofFate (Mar 14, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Any fav episodes? :^O


@Serin That's what happens whenever someone mentions Star Wars. I notice it most of the time. 

Oh yeah. The  Visitor. I enjoy TNG more since I prefer the characters in that series, but DS9 is better overall because of the over arching story.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

TidesofFate said:


> @Serin That's what happens whenever someone mentions Star Wars. I notice it most of the time.
> 
> Oh yeah. The  Visitor. I enjoy TNG more since I prefer the characters in that series, but DS9 is better overall because of the over arching story.


My lord what i don't know what you are talking about. I thought destiny lore was bad....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 14, 2017)

Do you ever enjoy picking those crusty boogers out of your nose when slightly inebriated? Or just how good a piss feels? Yeah, I know you do. Let's talk about the things we enjoy while under the influence.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you ever enjoy picking those crusty boogers out of your nose when slightly inebriated? Or just how good a piss feels? Yeah, I know you do. Let's talk about the things we enjoy while under the influence.


I didn't get to go to Ireland with the band... I don't get to be under the influence


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I didn't get to go to Ireland with the band... I don't get to be under the influence


What is this...band you speak of? Curious bat-fox-man is curious...


----------



## TidesofFate (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> My lord what i don't know what you are talking about. I thought destiny lore was bad....


"My lord" That's quite a reaction just because I said something you disagreed with. I'm not going to pretend it's a perfect series because none of hem are. I don't like the destiny aspect, but it's not that bad.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

TidesofFate said:


> "My lord" That's quite a reaction just because I said something you disagreed with. I'm not going to pretend it's a perfect series because none of hem are. I don't like the destiny aspect, but it's not that bad.


I don't even know what you are talking about i don't exactly disagree with anything and when i mention destiny lore it's because i know it sounds like utter fantasy ramble to anyone who doesn't play it.

I don't know what series you are mentioning i don't know what DS9 stands for.

Hey i'm sorry if i offended you.
Also forgot to use a :V on the destiny bit to seem sarcastic because it's a lot worse sounding to someone who doesn't play the game trust me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

I may be a bit of a asshole but I at least always try to make good first impressions. If you need anything in the future that you think I can handle ask me if i'm available to help.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd he's offline............. fuck me..........* *sighs**


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have the best friend in the world, ain't nothing like an unexpected jumbo burger and milkshake to brighten your day.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I have the best friend in the world, ain't nothing like an unexpected jumbo burger and milkshake to brighten your day.


Thanks mr.fox, unusually kind of you to offer that.............


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I have the best friend in the world, ain't nothing like an unexpected jumbo burger and milkshake to brighten your day.


That's badass!  Sounds like an awesome friend 

My roommate has a hobby refurbishing old tools, and today he gave me an axe he just cleaned up!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Well at least I helped i guy see if their are any more furs in new orleans for him..... None of the people I found on the forums that lived in New Orleans were active in 2016 so i had to tell him that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Thanks mr.fox, unusually kind of you to offer that.............


Who are you again???



Artruya said:


> That's badass!  Sounds like an awesome friend
> 
> My roommate has a hobby refurbishing old tools, and today he gave me an axe he just cleaned up!


Now you be careful with that axe, those things are dangerous.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd he's offline............. fuck me..........* *sighs**


I wouldn't worry too much 
I personally don't think you were rude about it 


Mr. Fox said:


> Now you be careful with that axe, those things are dangerous.


I will be 

He said, "This is a wall piece so i didn't sharpen it".
But he was probably thinking, "No way I'm going to trust you with this thing, so i dulled it for my own safety".


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow we dont have dangerous animals here. *sergal raises from ashes* Morning everyone, sergal hug?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Who are you again???



The guy who is about to pass out from being so tired.


----------



## Storok (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> The guy who is about to pass out from being so tired.


woohooo


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow we dont have dangerous animals here. Morning everyone, sergal hug?


Hello Marty


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hello Marty


Uhh dear kitsune how are you?


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow we dont have dangerous animals here. *sergal raises from ashes* Morning everyone, sergal hug?


*brushes ashes off of you, then gives you hug* Good morning Tombstone


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hello Marty


Quiet down now ol bow-wow you need to get your sleep just as much as much I do. _**pats on head like dog* *_ If you don't make a sound for the rest of the the night ill give you some of the leftover sausage from breakfast in the morning. Now let old pee paw get some rest we got to keep our strength for tomorrow........ **Starts snoring immediately**


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhh dear kitsune how are you?


I am doing good, my friendly sergal


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Quiet down now ol bow-wow you need to get your sleep just as much as much I do. _**pats on head like dog* *_ If you don't make a sound for the rest of the the night ill give you some of the leftover sausage from breakfast in the morning. Now let old pee paw get some rest we got to keep our strength for tomorrow........ **Starts snoring immediately**


Not until I cleanse the depths of necropolis


----------



## TidesofFate (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I don't even know what you are talking about i don't exactly disagree with anything and when i mention destiny lore it's because i know it sounds like utter fantasy ramble to anyone who doesn't play it.
> 
> I don't know what series you are mentioning i don't know what DS9 stands for.
> 
> ...


It's fine


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *brushes ashes off of you, then gives you hug* Good morning Tombstone


Good morning, thing


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

fishing for likes


----------



## TidesofFate (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> fishing for likes


Well fishes don't like you. *fishes away*.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> fishing for likes


You need some milk.


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

*THIS CALLS FOR A MUZZ!*


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Morning~


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

你好


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> 你好


请离开没有人喜欢你


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> 请离开没有人喜欢你


好的


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Alii volunt frui simpliciter. Si velim non esse diu.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Well if sometimes Im being rude then Im sorry but I get unintentionally rude. This is how furballs work, we are animals afterall. *Humans* may not use tools and express emotions exactly like other *animals*, but that doesn't exempt us from *animal* status. No two species share exactly the same sets of behavior. But we also share far too much in common to pretend that we are some form of life that transcends *animal* status


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well if sometimes Im being rude then Im sorry but I get unintentionally rude. This is how furballs work, we are animals afterall.


Did I miss something?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Did I miss something?


No, cutie you didnt miss a thing.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No, cutie you didnt miss a thing.


Are you sure? Cause I'm getting the feeling I did


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Are you sure? Cause I'm getting the feeling I did


Yes Im sure. I just been rude to some guys in past weeks.
What a hell you have YT channel?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> What is this...band you speak of? Curious bat-fox-man is curious...


WSUCMB (Washington State University Cougar Marching Band). They spent today trapped in New Jersey trying to get a re-route on their flight to Dublin for the St. Patrick's Day parade


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes Im sure. I just been rude to some guys in past weeks.


Darn. 
Honestly, I'm not sure if you have been or not because of bad memory


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> 你好





Martin2W said:


> 请离开没有人喜欢你





modfox said:


> 好的





Rystren said:


> Alii volunt frui simpliciter. Si velim non esse diu.


Wat? I feel so illiterate right now... 

Hi Tombstone *hugs the sergal*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wat? I feel so illiterate right now...
> Hi Tombstone *hugs the sergal*


你做？你确定？
Hello, my friend how are you? *hugs tightly* do you know rystren has yt channel?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello, my friend how are you? *hugs tightly* do you know rystren has yt channel?


In all honesty, I haven't touched it in a while. Mainly due to lack of time and privacy


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wat? I feel so illiterate right now...
> 
> Hi Tombstone *hugs the sergal*


ohhh. tungumálum. svo spennandi


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> ohhh. tungumálum. svo spennandi


Já þau eru. En farðu aftur til lands þíns enginn skilja þig, hvítt vald


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> ohhh. tungumálum. svo spennandi





Martin2W said:


> Já þau eru. En farðu aftur til lands þíns enginn skilja þig, hvítt vald


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! *passes out*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

@Rystren I love your voice.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Rystren I love your voice.


Why thank you. Lol

Also, fair warning. Somewhere in there, I peaked the microphone.


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Ayy 20 minutes late for work, let's goo


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Is that you @modfox ?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

*sudden inhale*
Oh god, what happened? It's really quiet here...


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

I showed up, I guess... :< *Hides in a corner*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyh0w, good night fellow furs! *howls on way out*


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Já þau eru. En farðu aftur til lands þíns enginn skilja þig, hvítt vald


icelandic people are white you twit


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> icelandic people are white you twit


Nah they are black inside. You know. Btw that line is a meme. And you sir, are dead inside.


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Is that you @modfox ?


wtf is this shit?. no it isnt


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> wtf is this shit?. no it isnt


Its a fox, pretty fox. And it looks so similar to your PP


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 14, 2017)

good morning


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> good morning



That's a cute picture!
Also good morning!


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Hellow! =3



Martin2W said:


> Its a fox, pretty fox. And it looks so similar to your PP


<_<
*looks at modfox's profile*
>_>
*looks at the fursuiter*
Huuuuuu... Weeell.. that's a fox yes. but...



light tear drop said:


> good morning


Classy!...

Oh, and good morning Light!
(Is it okay if I call you Light? =/)


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> That's a cute picture!
> Also good morning!


So ive been off the forums for 3days whats up?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Hellow! =3
> 
> 
> <_<
> ...


Yea light works


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Yea light works


So that's settled. \o/



light tear drop said:


> So ive been off the forums for 3days whats up?


I can't really help about that, I'm in the exact same case. Sorry. ^^'


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its a fox, pretty fox. And it looks so similar to your PP


i have diferent markings and a diferent shade of orange


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> So ive been off the forums for 3days whats up?



Not too much, really. I haven't been outside of Open Chat much either though lol.


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Rystren I love your voice.


His voice is lovely isn't it? I love it too. I wish I could hear it all the time *dies a little inside*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> His voice is lovely isn't it? I love it too. I wish I could hear it all the time *dies a little inside*



Awww!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello canadian bear, hello reti


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

Alright, I'm here.
And now I have to get back to work.
Bye!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello canadian bear, hello reti



Oh hai :3



WolfyJake said:


> Alright, I'm here.
> And now I have to get back to work.
> Bye!



Have fun!


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

you dont want to hear mt voice unless you want to hear a weired south african and australian accent hybrid


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 14, 2017)

Eh I Sing some to but it always sounds like frank sinatra


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello canadian bear, hello reti


Hi Sir sergal!



WolfyJake said:


> Alright, I'm here.
> And now I have to get back to work.
> Bye!


Youhou...
*lift his arms with little enthousiasm*



modfox said:


> you dont want to hear mt voice unless you want to hear a weired south african and australian accent hybrid


Sounds fun! =o
...
Well, I say that but I'm not even able to recognise the accents...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> you dont want to hear mt voice unless you want to hear a weired south african and australian accent hybrid


Huh, sweetie, do Iceland people have that really horrible accent? Actually I want hear it. Sexy fox shouldnt sound bad


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Huh, sweetie, do Iceland people have that really horrible accent? Actually I want hear it. Sexy fox shouldnt sound bad


my acent has faded quite a bit now i sound like a south african with a lisp


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> my acent has faded quite a bit now i sound like a south african with a lisp



That...sounds adorable


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Awww!


Yeah XD his voice brightens my day. And his smile. His smile is _sooo cute._


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Icelandic English accents aren't something you should steer away from. It's the danish english accents that kills.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yeah XD his voice brightens my day. And his smile. His smile is _sooo cute._



Stahhhp! Cuteness overload :3



Charrburn said:


> Icelandic English accents aren't something you should steer away from. It's the danish english accents that kills.



Hey, how did your test go?


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> That...sounds adorable


how is that adorable?

dutch accents sound cool


----------



## Mabus (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yeah XD his voice brightens my day. And his smile. His smile is _sooo cute._



~(˘▾˘~)
Y'all are so adorable I could make chibi plushies of you


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> ho
> 
> how is that adorable?



Idk, in my mind it sounds adorable lol


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2017)

imagine this with a huge australian influence


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello canadian bear, hello reti


Herro Tombstone 


Sogreth said:


> Stahhhp! Cuteness overload :3
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how did your test go?


 you know what I *really *wanna see? Cx


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ~(˘▾˘~)
> Y'all are so adorable I could make chibi plushies of you


Do et.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Stahhhp! Cuteness overload :3
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how did your test go?


Surprisingly well. I didn't die and I actually knew what to do.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> Do et.



I might 

*starts learning how to make plushies*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Surprisingly well. I didn't die and I actually knew what to do.



Sounds like me when I was a rookie firefighter~

Congrats!!! XD *throws confetti*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Sounds like me when I was a rookie firefighter~
> 
> Congrats!!! XD *throws confetti*


Thank yoou! I only got 2 hours of sleep so I'm surprised I didn't die halfway through. 2 more tests to go and I'm free. :i


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Surprisingly well. I didn't die and I actually knew what to do.


That's good!  I was concerned.


Mabus said:


> I might
> 
> *starts learning how to make plushies*


XD awe.


Speaking of tests.....


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> Herro Tombstone
> 
> you know what I *really *wanna see? Cx


Hello, darling. Ya fox feeling good?


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello, darling. Ya fox feeling good?


Me or Ry? Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> my acent has faded quite a bit now i sound like a south african with a lisp


So basically like tech support/water company scammer?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> Me or Ry? Lol


Ry insists that he is a kitsune and not fox


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

I wish my doodles didn't take me forever... I really suck at faces and drawing from mind's eye.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Y'all are so adorable I could make chibi plushies of you


You are also adorable, my fluffy and lovely wolf .
~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ry insists that he is a kitsune and not fox


XD just checking 

I'm good. I have a test today though  what about you?


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> I wish my doodles didn't take me forever... I really suck at faces and drawing from mind's eye.


Don't we all?...
Mind's eye? .-.

Do you upload some of your doodles?
It really takes so much time?
Do I really plan to do a whole post only with questions?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD just checking
> 
> I'm good. I have a test today though  what about you?


Busy with math and OOP. And preparing for upcomimg english presentation.


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Don't we all?...
> Mind's eye? .-.


Like drawing from your imagination


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Oh and, good moaning


Good moaning my friend *moans* LOL


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> Like drawing from your imagination



Ooooh... So you have trouble drawing something without a model? Or putting your ideas on paper?


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Busy with math and OOP. And preparing for upcomimg english presentation.


Ewww. Oh gosh. Good luck cx


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Ooooh... So you have trouble drawing something without a model? Or putting your ideas on paper?


Both, Hehe


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

*quietly enters*


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> Both, Hehe


Aouch... ;_;
Well... Good luck then! \o/
If it helps, most of the artists uses references... So don't worry about the "model" part.
And for the other part... Well, work is needed to progress here. \o/

I'm trying to become an artist (as a hobby, of course ^^')... So I'm seeking for people like me.
That's why I'm asking so much questions, sorry. ^^'



Rystren said:


> *quietly enters*


Hi Rystren! =D


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *quietly enters*


Wait... Are you sick? Are you the true Rystren? 
I mean... no faceplant? No wall walking? No dramatic entrance? .-.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 14, 2017)

*arrives with fireworks and nuclear explosions while riding a giant eagle*

I have come to kick ass and chew ears, and I'm all out of ears! >:U

*woofs*


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Going to try and finish my sketch during lunchtime. Ciao for nao~


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *arrives with fireworks and nuclear explosions while riding a giant eagle*
> 
> I have come to kick ass and chew ears, and I'm all out of ears! >:U
> 
> *woofs*


You can even put out the fire you're making yourself!


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *arrives with fireworks and nuclear explosions while riding a giant eagle*
> 
> I have come to kick ass and chew ears, and I'm all out of ears! >:U
> 
> *woofs*


*try to see the size of the nuclear explosions with his thumb*

Welp... We're screwed.
But that was majestic, nice one Mabus! =D


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh herrow.

Haven't been on in a little while.

*noms on lettuce in the corner* :3


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh herrow.
> 
> Haven't been on in a little while.
> 
> *noms on lettuce in the corner* :3


Hello!
What a loveable bunny. :3


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh herrow.
> 
> Haven't been on in a little while.
> 
> *noms on lettuce in the corner* :3


Hellow! 
Awww you're a l-... *look at the profile*
...
Well, your name suits you perfectly...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Hello!
> What a loveable bunny. :3



^_^

Hi there!

Please don't eat me xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Hellow!
> Awww you're a l-... *look at the profile*
> ...
> Well, your name suits you perfectly...



I try, heh. I came here to escape the hivemind of reddit, it's starting to wear me out. Besides, I haven't been on FA much in the last few weeks!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> ^_^
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Please don't eat me xD


I will try to. I can't promise anything if I get hungry tho. :i


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I try, heh. I came here to escape the hivemind of reddit, it's starting to wear me out. Besides, I haven't been on FA much in the last few weeks!


The "hivemind of reddit"... ._.
It's that bad? =o



Charrburn said:


> I will try to. I can't promise anything if I get hungry tho. :i


Nuuuuu!!!
Protect the bunny! ;-;


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Meh, i cant make this look right at all...

The mane makes it seem like the head's detached from the body in what I've done but...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> Meh, i cant make this look right at all...
> 
> The mane makes it seem like the head's detached from the body in what I've done but...


What are you drawing?
I can't make anything look right when I draw if it makes you feel better. xD


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> Meh, i cant make this look right at all...
> 
> The mane makes it seem like the head's detached from the body in what I've done but...


Show! Show! Show!
I wanna see! ;_;


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

I was trying to but my phone is being dumb and reloading the page every time i go to grab attachments :s

bear with me

Drawing:






Reference:


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> ^_^
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Please don't eat me xD





Charrburn said:


> I will try to. I can't promise anything if I get hungry tho. :i



I'll protect you from the big bad lion...isn't it supposed to be big bad wolf?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I'll protect you from the big bad lion...isn't it supposed to be big bad wolf?


Noooo. We big animals has got to stick together. :i


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> I was trying to but my phone is being dumb and reloading the page every time i go to grab attachments :s
> 
> bear with me
> 
> ...


Of course you were drawing your own fursona, how selfish! >=o
(say the one who exclusively draw Reti)

I don't really see the "detached head" you were talking about, but... Yeah there are other weak points X')
Can I steal your drawing? *-*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Noooo. We big animals has got to stick together. :i



Not if you gunna be eating the lovable bunny!


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Animals are for petting and loving and hugging, not for the eating!

Hewwo there :3


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Of course you were drawing your own fursona, how selfish! >=o
> (say the one who exclusively draw Reti)
> 
> I don't really see the "detached head" you were talking about, but... Yeah there are other weak points X')
> Can I stole your drawing? *-*



Sure, you can steal it~


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Not if you gunna be eating the lovable bunny!


Fine. I'll just go eat some salad. :c


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Not if you gunna be eating the lovable bunny!


Are cows okay?



Selly said:


> Sure, you can steal it~


Muhahahahaha...
Thanks! =3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Yesss finally hit 500 likes. Congratz @Mabus you are 500th.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh herrow.
> 
> Haven't been on in a little while.
> 
> *noms on lettuce in the corner* :3


Hello cutie. Eat meat, its good for you ^_^


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

*Emerges from the ground* T~T


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> The "hivemind of reddit"... ._.
> It's that bad? =o
> 
> 
> ...



It's just getting on my nerves. Sharing your opinion gets condemned, you get made out as the bad guy/gal - but if you defend yourself with actual logical rebuttals, people get all kinds of butthurt. Meh. I guess people are feeling particularly snarky today -shrug-


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello cutie. Eat meat, its good for you ^_^



Then.... bring me some bacon!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Then.... bring me some bacon!


So you can eat pigs but I can't eat bunnies :c Not that I want to


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *Emerges from the ground* T~T


*startle*
Gha~!
...
Karatine?...What?...Why?...How?
...
Anyways, Hi!
*remove the dirt from Karatine's shoulders before hugging*



aloveablebunny said:


> Then.... bring me some bacon!


Okay, this bunny isn't normal : Bring up the Holy Hand Grenade!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> So you can eat pigs but I can't eat bunnies :c Not that I want to



How about pizza? :3

I think we can all agree on that


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> So you can eat pigs but I can't eat bunnies :c Not that I want to



Hahaha!

I'm an omnivorous bunny. But if I dress in hooman clothing, does that disguise me well enough? xD


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> How about pizza? :3
> 
> I think we can all agree on that


Pizza or we can share a cup of bacon. :i


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Pizza or we can share a cup of bacon. :i



What about... bacon dipped in chocolate?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I'm an omnivorous bunny. But if I dress in hooman clothing, does that disguise me well enough? xD


A very hairy and small human. You can sit on my shoulder. :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Then.... bring me some bacon!


Ohh yes I will fry some bacon for you. *lifts bbqs lid and throws 1kg of bacon srtips then puts bbq sauce* will be ready in 10 mins


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> What about... bacon dipped in chocolate?


Now, this is a state of emergency.
First you shall take out the Holy Pin...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> A very hairy and small human. You can sit on my shoulder. :3



I prefer the term _floofy_! But okay, I can be a shoulder bun bun today *hops onto shoulder*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ohh yes I will fry some bacon for you. *lifts bbqs lid and throws 1kg of bacon srtips then puts bbq sauce* will be ready in 10 mins



*drooling* omg


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> *startle*
> Gha~!
> ...
> Karatine?...What?...Why?...How?
> ...


Oh don't worry about that 
*BIG hug*
I was just... Exploring.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

*intense sergal screetch* m.soundcloud.com: Sergal Screech 2
Hello everyone.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

The silly lion and the loveable bunny. Top tier team. You can pay me in bacon. :i


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> The silly lion and the loveable bunny. Top tier team. You can pay me in bacon. :i



Gotta wait for @Martin2W to finish frying it!

*intense drooling and belly rumbling*


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Scwewy Wabbit...






Sorry... I couldn't resist...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

*sits in que for bacon*
I have a handful of shiny rocks as payment!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> Scwewy Wabbit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will protect my new rabbit friend *hides rabbit in my big paws*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Gotta wait for @Martin2W to finish frying it!
> 
> *intense drooling and belly rumbling*


Its done


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its done



Oh my gaaaaaaawd....


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh my gaaaaaaawd....


Wow, that bacon changed your profile picture


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Wow, that bacon changed your profile picture



Hahaha it was THAT fantastic! xD


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Wow, that bacon changed your profile picture


I noticed that too. xD Our bunny has grown.


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Its done


*drolls, throwing the holy hand grenade away*


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

o:


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh my gaaaaaaawd....


Gawwwwdddd delicious.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> *drolls, throwing the holy hand grenade away*


Uh oh... you didn't pull the pin, did you? 

...

*sprints over and throws grenade down the hole*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Uh oh... you didn't pull the pin, did you?
> 
> ...
> 
> *sprints over and throws grenade down the hole*





Reti said:


> First you shall take out the Holy Pin...



ahh.....take cover?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> ahh.....take cover?


*Hides behind Sogreth*


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Uh oh... you didn't pull the pin, did you?
> 
> ...
> 
> *sprints over and throws grenade down the hole*





Sogreth said:


> ahh.....take cover?



*Is still drolling when he suddenly hear a "Hallelujah!" coming from the hole*
Uh-oh...
*fly over a few meters, blasted by the explosion*


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Just an 'armless wee rabbit


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> *Is still drolling when he suddenly hear a "Hallelujah!" coming from the hole*
> Uh-oh...
> *fly over a few meters, blasted by the explosion*


*Gets up, walks over, and slaps you with muddy tail* xD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I noticed that too. xD Our bunny has grown.


Yeh shit happens, bacon is like a drug.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yeh shit happens, bacon is like a drug.


How do you think I got this big. :i I was just a small kitty once.


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *Gets up, walks over, and slaps you with muddy tail* xD


*wakes up with a new face pack... a bit confused*



Charrburn said:


> How do you think I got this big. :i I was just a small kitty once.


*raise his finger and open his mouth about to say something*
*closes it immediatly as mud begin to slide to his mouth*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> *wakes up with a new face pack... a bit confused*
> 
> 
> *raise his finger and open his mouth about to say something*
> *closes it immediatly as mud begin to slide to his mouth*


Rawr ò.ó


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> How do you think I got this big. :i I was just a small kitty once.


I was small fluffy sergal once, now Im beafy and very strong sergalicious sergal.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> wtf is this shit?. no it isnt


He is your father he's sorry for when he wasn't there when you were younger and wants to up for all the lost time.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I was small fluffy sergal once, now Im beafy and very strong sergalicious sergal.


The best kind of sergal. :3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

*takes two steps forward*
*Faceplants*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *takes two steps forward*
> *Faceplants*


I'm knew to this group.. but I get the feeling this is something you do often. :i


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Rawr ò.ó


*wipe his head*
I was about to say that I really need to eat more bacon.



Rystren said:


> *takes two steps forward*
> *Faceplants*


He... He is himself! ='D



Charrburn said:


> I'm knew to this group.. but I get the feeling this is something you do often. :i


You have no idea.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *takes two steps forward*
> *Faceplants*


You'll get better. That's two steps more than last time!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You'll get better. That's two steps more than last time!


I am still tired


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I am still tired


Me too! Let's be tired together.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I am still tired


You should get some rest. Lay off the face planting, no?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You should get some rest. Lay off the face planting, no?


I was. But now I have to get up


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I was. But now I have to get up


Aw :c

... Heh, "lay off" face planting.
Nevermind.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Aw :c
> 
> ... Heh, "lay off" face planting.
> Nevermind.


I want the weekend back so I can sleep all day and not give a crap


----------



## katalistik (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I want the weekend back so I can sleep all day and not give a crap



Soon my friend.

SOON™


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone else think it's weird that almost no one that is somewhat active on the forums has been on for more than 6 months............. it's kinda strange.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I want the weekend back so I can sleep all day and not give a crap


Lol, nothing better than sleeping half the day away


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I want the weekend back so I can sleep all day and not give a crap


Hey just remember you don't have to responsible if no one trusts you with responsibilities!


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Anyone else think it's weird that almost no one that is somewhat active on the forums has been on for more than 6 months............. it's kinda strange.


Yup... I'm here since a year right now (but I've stopped in between) and each time I come here people changes.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Yup... I'm here since a year right now (but I've stopped in between) and each time I come here people changes.


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


>


In fact, the truth is that there are 6 people in the fandom and they relay themselves to make us think that we are a lot.
Or the government makes the furries disappear since they discovered that every furry turn into an anthro animal after six months of activity in the community... 
Everything is linked...
And...
The story you've written... It's true isn't it?... You knew about all of this... You're... you're with them!!!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *faceplants*


You too?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *faceplants*


*Faceplants on*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> You too?


Got little bit drunk


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Got little bit drunk


Eat some of your delicious bacon


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Faceplants on*


*climb Rystern and begin to take a nap on him*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> *climb Rystern and begin to take a nap on him*


Oh boy...




*Climbs up*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> In fact, the truth is that there are 6 people in the fandom and they relay themselves to make us think th
> at we are a lot.
> Or the government makes the furries disappear since they discovered that every furry turn into an anthro animal after six months of activity in the community...
> Everything is linked...
> ...



_**Lifts arms up**_

How could you believe such a preposterous conniving mischievous thing, I mean really?

_*He takes a few steps forward as the door behind him opens. Seven stealth operatives fold out into the room behind the empty handed man. *_

*The operatives have silenced rifles that have under-slung shotguns for possible complications of any sorts.*

I mean i'm just a shy observer that has trouble talking to people so I over analyze them. I mean don't know how to start a conversation with them.

*You hear a zipline lowering from a window behind you.*

I don't even have a thing on me at'all.

*He pats his front chest with nothing seeming present.*

*The man now pats his back stopping abruptly.  The man then reveals a syringe in hand & a grin on his face.*

Come on can we just talk about this like two *humans* can't we?

*Both the man & the operative draw closer with professionalism & casualness. *
*
They've done this before they know the average way people react & have contingencies for otherwise.*

You know I was really starting to like you as a person.

Now hold still..........................


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> _**Lifts arms up**_
> 
> How could you believe such a preposterous conniving mischievous thing, I mean really?
> 
> ...


Nyehaha!
You'll _never _catch me, *COPPERS!*
*Scrambles down hole in the ground*


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

*trips on furpile*
What is this greatness i have just _stumbled _upon? So warm n cozy


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *trips on furpile*
> What is this greatness i have just _stumbled _upon? So warm n cozy


Welcome 
Phone is ded. Gotta go


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Nyehaha!
> You'll _never _catch me, *COPPERS!*
> *Scrambles down hole in the ground*


_*A operative unlatches a explosive drone from his back with multiple forms of transport sending it after the next one ensuring tracking at least.*_

*:Hunter Operative-475:   *_**radio click* *_We have subject attempting escape with subterranean capabilities requesting seismic scanner and additional operatives at our sector. **radio click & bloop**


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Welcome
> Phone is ded. Gotta go



*Defibrillates phone, melts it*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 14, 2017)

What the heck happened while I was away? o.o


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> What the heck happened while I was away? o.o


Basically nothing. Just some random nonesense


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> _**Lifts arms up**_
> 
> How could you believe such a preposterous conniving mischievous thing, I mean really?
> 
> ...



- You don't look like someone who want to talk...

Reti starts to shake as the men walk closer and closer, not knowing what to do.

- And since I've guessed right I don't think you'll let me go like this... Right?

He looks at the window behind him, but they already blocked the way... He looks at the door in front of him, seven trained men are looking for his every move, ready to act. They don't seem to have any order about not killing him : they're aiming for the head, a lot of others like him were already in the government hands. He was just "another one", replacable, like all the others of his kind.

- I should've keep all of this to myself...

The men take a step forward... Another one... Now they're just in front of him... He launched a last glance in the room, paniqued, trying to find his way out.
But in vain.

- ...

As the men standed in front of him he knew that from now on his life will be a nightmare. In fact, the nightmare began at the very moment he tried to guess Praydeth's attentions.
Every part of this scene was predicted, calculated, every risk suppressed. The operation worked as a watch and every gear was turning to make him disapear... So he wanted... Just to do something unpredictable... Just to see if something as dumb could work... Just to watch their reaction...

He raised his arms in the man's direction, all the seven operative were about to shoot him down. He opened the mouth, the man told them not to shoot now, letting him say his last words.

- hug?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 14, 2017)

Does anyone know some nice books to read for teenagers?I mean...I don't have what to do at school and...yeah.Maybe anthro related,dunnr some sci-fi.( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Does anyone know some nice books to read for teenagers?I mean...I don't have what to do at school and...yeah.Maybe anthro related,dunnr some sci-fi.( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


What about bible, you need jesus in your life.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Basically nothing. Just some random nonesense





aloveablebunny said:


> What the heck happened while I was away? o.o



*:Recovery Operative-223 :   *radio click* *Two unexpected & confused subjects Dispatching **radio click & bloop**

*He fires one dart a the bunny through the doorway then reloads while entering the hallway beginning pursuit of the sergal.*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Does anyone know some nice books to read for teenagers?I mean...I don't have what to do at school and...yeah.Maybe anthro related,dunnr some sci-fi.( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


The book series is the fucking best i have ever read but no one i had suggested had also gotten into it. Btw also don't look into what's it is about read it blind. The first book in the series is called tunnels & the series in lots of peoples opinion (not mine) went to shit near the end & lasted long enough.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *:Recovery Operative-223 :   *radio click* *Two unexpected & confused subjects Dispatching **radio click & bloop**
> 
> *He fires one dart a the bunny through the doorway then reloads while entering the hallway beginning pursuit of the sergal.*


Oh boy. People are killing us, jeez help. *runs* *sonic gotta go fast music plays*
Wtf Im doing Im a warrior sergal, ehh still better go fast


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Welp. Looks like I'm done for


----------



## katalistik (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What about bible, you need jesus in your life.



In fact I already read it.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Welp. Looks like I'm done for


Indeed they will catch you soon. Run


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indeed they will catch you soon. Run


Don't worry. I have a plan for that


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

*makes chewbacca noise*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *makes chewbacca noise*


Woaw. That was a good chewbacca impression. *claps*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh boy. People are killing us, jeez help. *runs* *sonic gotta go fast music plays*
> Wtf Im doing Im a warrior sergal, ehh still better go fast


Strategy & Subject engagement specialist -Praydeth- : A subject is out of out ability to contain at this moment. Register a new profile for this subject in the system.
*Description:* black with white stripe across front & red highlights.
*Activity: *High mobility, Astounding athleticism,   .....Very limber surprisingly must be thin under the coat of hair.
*Combat behavior: *Unpredictability and a changing set of instinct based movements & choices.  Can be caught off guard fairly easily, but seems to be wily.
*Containment method: *Set up ambush where subject is isolated & can instantaneously be surrounded. He must not have access to air vents, windows, or scale-able walls.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Don't worry. I have a plan for that


The only way you really acted was out of direct reference so you technically don't exist in this "world".


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> The only way you really acted was out of direct reference so you technically don't exist in this "world".


Did I ever exist to begin with.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Did I ever exist to begin with.


I don't know it's all within the realm of possibility if martin contacts you before he is contained you will also be tracked. So yes in way


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

*Look at his surrounding... Not seeing anyone in the room anymore*

What... Seriously?... They forgot about me?...
Or they saw that I was the least dangerous here...

*look at a talkie, let alone on the floor.*



-Praydeth- said:


> Strategy & Subject engagement specialist -Praydeth- : A subject is out of out ability to contain at this moment. Register a new profile for this subject in the system.
> *Description:* black with white stripe across front & red highlights.
> *Activity: *High mobility, Astounding athleticism,   .....Very limber surprisingly must be thin under the coat of hair.
> *Combat behavior: *Unpredictability and a changing set of instinct based movements & choices.  Can be caught off guard fairly easily.
> *Containment method: *Set up ambush where subject is isolated & can instantaneously be surrounded. He must not have access to air vents, windows, or scale-able walls.


 
Oh god... good luck Tombstone!



Rystren said:


> Did I ever exist to begin with.


(We will never know)

*Reti proceeds to hide somewhere where he can look at the others, he takes the lonely-talkye with him.*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 14, 2017)

Well seems like no one reads books these days.What a shame...


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 14, 2017)

What's a book?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Morning furs! *Yawns* How is everybody?


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Morning furs! *Yawns* How is everybody?



Morning? You in Australia?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Well seems like no one reads books these days.What a shame...


I suggested one Come on...... Did you even look it up.    But after reading the first two books i bought the whole series & i finished it in three days.


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Morning furs! *Yawns* How is everybody?


'Morning!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I suggested one Come on...... Did you even look it up.    But after reading the first two books i bought the whole series & i finished it in three days.



Asking a whole community right now.I want moar opinions.You can't be the single person that reads right?Oh my God the human humanity is doomed.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> *Look at his surrounding... Not seeing anyone in the room anymore*
> 
> What... Seriously?... They forgot about me?...
> Or they saw that I was the least dangerous here...
> ...


I dont need luck, he got my description totally wrong. This made me kek. Good luck to our specialist chasing random sergal


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Asking a whole community right now.I want moar opinions.You can't be the single person that reads right?Oh my God the human humanity is doomed.


Dooooom!...

No seriously I don't know any anthro book... I love comics so I'll say "Blacksad" But that's all I have... ^^'



Martin2W said:


> I dont need luck, he got my description totally wrong. This made me kek. Good luck to our specialist chasing random sergal


Oh... Really?... okay...

How does this thing w-**radio click**-ork? Oh!...  Uuuh... The sergal wish you luck.**radio click & bloop**


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I dont need luck, he got my description totally wrong. This made me kek. Good luck to our specialist chasing random sergal


It wasn't luck at all, never tried to imply that.  It was mostly skill & physical training that led to the escape being sucessful.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

In the meantime


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Morning? You in Australia?


Okay, fine. Afternoon. I just woke up in Seaside OR... at 12:30 pm. Have some patience.


Reti said:


> 'Morning!


Hi, Reti!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Okay, here's a new find that I came across last night... maybe y'all might enjoy it!
The Floppotron - YouTube


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Okay, here's a new find that I came across last night... maybe y'all might enjoy it!
> The Floppotron - YouTube


Ooooo


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Okay, here's a new find that I came across last night... maybe y'all might enjoy it!
> The Floppotron - YouTube


Indeed, Ooooo!

That's awesome! X')


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Morning furs! *Yawns* How is everybody?


Morning, sweetie.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

I am doing well.


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

After getting many cacti forced into my backside, I'm finally home in the comfort of my own room~


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Morning, sweetie.


Morning, Tombstone. How's the (mostly) friendly neighborhood sergal today?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Indeed, Ooooo!
> 
> That's awesome! X')


Nothing new for me, but yes awesome is the word.


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> After getting many cacti forced into my backside, I'm finally home in the comfort of my own room~


Ouchie!... >_<
...
Oh god... I just noticed... =3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Morning, Tombstone. How's the (mostly) friendly neighborhood sergal today?


Im good. But are there instances when Im unfriendly? But yes my warrior nature and cold blood can sometimes cause some madness.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Spotify suggested a Spanish rap song for me. I hate rap & i don't speak Spanish but this is fucking great just listen to this.




Thank you spotify you know my music interests better than real people sometimes. XD


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im good. But are there instances when Im unfriendly?


No, not really... but I imagine you are not one that somebody would be wise to cross


----------



## Selly (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Ouchie!... >_<
> ...
> Oh god... I just noticed... =3


:3 i like it a lot


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

I wish I was a pillow.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I wish I was a pillow.


To get tossed around like you already do irl? :V


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> To get tossed around like you already do irl? :V


Meh, not sure about being tossed around. But I'm all for the cuddles!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

I was going to comment on @-Praydeth- post, but then I noticed the sarcasm...


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> :3 i like it a lot


I see! x3
\o/



WolfyJake said:


> I wish I was a pillow.


Me too...
I wish you was a pillow. ^w^


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Im a sexy sergal ^_^


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im a sexy sergal ^_^


Yes, hon. Yes you are xD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im a sexy sergal ^_^


Super sexy sergal!
The things I would do to you if you were gay... omigod...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I was going to comment on @-Praydeth- post, but then I noticed the sarcasm...


As always Crimson_Steel17 enjoys creating two sided discussions as much as he can usually ending with a admin saying you are de-railing a thread. Just like me I think that's part of why I see so much of myself in him.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> As always Crimson_Steel17 enjoys creating two sided discussions as much as he can usually ending with a admin saying you are de-railing a thread. Just like me I think that's part of why I see so much of myself in him.


Actually, the only thread I derailed wasn't the result of anything I said... someone else did it for me xD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Super sexy sergal!
> The things I would do to you if you were gay... omigod...


I can Imagine that


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Yes, hon. Yes you are xD


^_^ *woof* <3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> ^_^ *woof* <3


*woofs back*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Super sexy sergal!
> The things I would do to you if you were gay... omigod...


                   Can i just say one thing when a gay person complements a straight person it's probably the biggest ego boost you can possibly get.

Ask anyone who has had it happen or knows someone who has had it happen to them. For example it happened to my brother *he had a resting smile three days straight afterwards* (*ha unintended slightly offensive jokes are the best*) . But i don't know if you know of the powers you manifest use them with caution.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *woofs back*


*Picks up both and hugs*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Picks up both and hugs*


*hugs back*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *hugs back*





Rystren said:


> *Picks up both and hugs*


*walks in and joins hug*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Cute little sweet wolf. *hugs all*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Cute little sweet wolf. *hugs all*


I am cute and sweet aren't I?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Cute little sweet wolf. *hugs all*


*Hugs all back*


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey guys, I need to sleep so...


Rystren said:


> *Hugs all back*



*hugs the hug*

Nah, nevermind, who needs sleep when you can have hugs?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am cute and sweet aren't I?


Yes you are, sugar


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am cute and sweet aren't I?





Martin2W said:


> Yes you are, sugar



I won't say it... Since I know that it's not true but...
It's hard...
Must...
resist...
boat...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> I won't say it... Since I know that it's not true but...
> It's hard...
> Must...
> resist...


I'll say it.
_Cats_ are the cutest.
*Folds arms*
:V

Oh wait... Reti said it isn't true... He doesn't know what he's talking about, don't worry xD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Does anyone know some nice books to read for teenagers?I mean...I don't have what to do at school and...yeah.Maybe anthro related,dunnr some sci-fi.( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Ooh, read Midnight At the Well Of Souls.
It's sci-fi, and somewhat anthro related.
Also it's good.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

I have an idea to get out of doing anything today but I need help


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'll say it.
> _Cats_ are the cutest.
> *Folds arms*
> :V


There's a reason our 2 species are in separate classes when competing... neither is in the other's league xD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I have an idea to get out of doing anything today but I need help


How can a bunch of furries on a forum help, eh?


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> There's a reason our 2 species are in separate classes when competing... neither is in the other's league xD


Bro, come at ME! xD
(Plz don't)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How can a bunch of furries on a forum help, eh?


Immobilize me by laying on top of me


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Immobilize me by laying on top of me


An ingenious plan 
*Slumps on top of you*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> An ingenious plan
> *Slumps on top of you*


I need more people


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I need more people



I'm really good at laying on people...
Plus, I need sleep.
*climb on Karatine*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 14, 2017)

Ohh god sounds like another furpile. Ok Im going to sleep


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh.... OOOOOOOOH................  OH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

       So I was thinking about how everyone is a wolf, a fox or something pretty uncommon for the most part. Then I remembered coyotes. Me being into biology (*even though usually marine biology*) search it up looking for interesting stuff to read. 

*In folklore and mythology.*


The coyote features prominently as a trickster figure in the folktales of America's indigenous peoples, alternately assuming the form of an actual coyote or a man. 
the coyote acts as a picaresque hero which rebels against social convention through *deception* and *humor*!

The coyote was likely given its *trickster* role in light of the actual animal's *intelligence* and *adaptability*!

 A *cowardly* and *untrustworthy* animal.
**Looks at description on profile & has a bit of self reflection**
**Decides to delve deeper**


 It is variously credited for having brought fire to humanity, releasing the bison into the world, and of having slain monsters by petrifying them.
The Maidu creation myth has the coyote introducing work, suffering, and death to the world. Zuni folklore has the coyote bringing winter into the world by stealing light from the kachinas
Some tribes, such as the Chinook, Maidu, Paiute, Pawnee, Tohono O'odham, and Ute portray the coyote as the companion of the creator.
In the Paiute creation myth, the coyote was created by the wolf as a companion, and the two created land by piling soil on the water-covered world.
A Tohono O'odham flood myth has the coyote helping Montezuma survive a global deluge that destroys humanity.
After the Great Mystery creates humanity, the coyote and Montezuma teach people how to live.
The Crow creation myth portrays Old Man Coyote as the creator. In Navajo mythology, the coyote was present in the First World with First Man and First Woman, though a different version has it being created in the Fourth World.
The Navajo coyote brings death into the world, explaining that without death, too many people would exist, thus no room to plant corn.
the god of dance, music and carnality, is depicted in several codices as a man with a coyote's head.
Epigrapher David H. Kelley argued that the god Quetzalcoatl owed its origins to pre-Aztec Uto-Aztecan mythological depictions of the coyote, which is portrayed as mankind's "Elder Brother", a creator, seducer, trickster, and culture hero linked to the morning star.
I am the assistant of the creator, a trickster, jolly, mischievous, joyful, a liar, a betrayer, The god of seduction I am a assistant of death & i help bring about the dam end of world apparently!

Well holy shit then ok........... A lot of this shit fits me scarily well.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm really good at laying on people...
> Plus, I need sleep.
> *climb on Karatine*


*yawns and curls up on top of Reti*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh.... OOOOOOOOH................  OH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> So I was thinking about how everyone is a wolf, a fox or something pretty uncommon for the most part. Then I remembered coyotes. Me being into biology (*even though usually marine biology*) search it up looking for interesting stuff to read.
> 
> ...


Coyote is the American version of me. Except with fewer tails


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh.... OOOOOOOOH................  OH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> So I was thinking about how everyone is a wolf, a fox or something pretty uncommon for the most part. Then I remembered coyotes. Me being into biology (*even though usually marine biology*) search it up looking for interesting stuff to read.
> 
> ...


It begins 
D'awh well.


WolfyJake said:


> *yawns and curls up on top of Reti*


This is more like a fur tower, now.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh.... OOOOOOOOH................  OH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> So I was thinking about how everyone is a wolf, a fox or something pretty uncommon for the most part. Then I remembered coyotes. Me being into biology (*even though usually marine biology*) search it up looking for interesting stuff to read.
> 
> ...


QUICK! The wall is weak, break it! We shall have another furry!


WolfyJake said:


> *yawns and curls up on top of Reti*


FURPILE!!! *Tackles*


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh.... OOOOOOOOH................  OH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> So I was thinking about how everyone is a wolf, a fox or something pretty uncommon for the most part. Then I remembered coyotes. Me being into biology (*even though usually marine biology*) search it up looking for interesting stuff to read.
> 
> ...


I think you've found your fursona~ =3



Martin2W said:


> Ohh god sounds like another furpile. Ok Im going to sleep


'Nightnight sir-gal! =D



Karatine said:


> This is more like a fur tower, now.


It's composed of fur, so that's okay.



WolfyJake said:


> *yawns and curls up on top of Reti*


I was afraid about you being heavier... But I can still breate so that's okay I guess.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Me after reading that.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> I was afraid about you being heavier... But I can still breate so that's okay I guess.


Most of it is fluff


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh.... OOOOOOOOH................  OH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> So I was thinking about how everyone is a wolf, a fox or something pretty uncommon for the most part. Then I remembered coyotes. Me being into biology (*even though usually marine biology*) search it up looking for interesting stuff to read.
> 
> ...


You didn't choose the Furry life. The Furry life chose you.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> You didn't choose the Furry life. The Furry life chose you.


That's deep...


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Okay, I've procastinated way too much, the hug power isn't sufficient anymore. ;-;

'Nightnight everyone! =3
*hugs!*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Okay, I've procastinated way too much, the hug power isn't sufficient anymore. ;-;
> 
> 'Nightnight everyone! =3
> *hugs!*


Good night, Reti! *hugs back*


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Okay, I've procastinated way too much, the hug power isn't sufficient anymore. ;-;
> 
> 'Nightnight everyone! =3
> *hugs!*


Goodnight Reti! *hugs*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm going to say goodnight too I think. I have work in the morning.


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Good night, Reti! *hugs back*


That was almost the same as my reply. Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> Okay, I've procastinated way too much, the hug power isn't sufficient anymore. ;-;
> 
> 'Nightnight everyone! =3
> *hugs!*


Oooh! *Hugs*
Okay.. goodnight


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm going to say goodnight too I think. I have work in the morning.


Goodnight...Jake? XD *Isn't sure what to call you*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

**sighs dying on the inside**


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> Goodnight...Jake? XD *Isn't sure what to call you*


You can call me cutie. I don't mind 
Jake is fine though.


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You can call me cutie. I don't mind
> Jake is fine though.


XD well. You don't seem to prefer Jake. 


-Praydeth- said:


> **sighs dying on the inside**


What's up?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> What's up?





Spoiler: .



kill me


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> kill me


okay... *grabs knife*


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 14, 2017)

My mornings always start at 3 pm.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> **sighs dying on the inside**


Wait a minute!
RANDOM COYOTE PICTURES


Spoiler: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


















WolfyJake said:


> You can call me cutie. I don't mind
> Jake is fine though.


You are now Cutie...
Goodnight Cutie :U


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> kill me


(I loged in again just because I saw this post and laughed a bit too hard)

You're doomed! =3

(no, not really, it's still an animal not an anthro. You still have a chance, be brave.)
(...)
(And I'm out again)


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> kill me


Well. You would get the opportunity to be the first coyote I've known. Lol. But...it's up to and what you wanna do.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> kill me


Oh, come on Praydeth. You only have everything to gain from going with it xD


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 14, 2017)

California in the middle of March: It is Summer now.


----------



## Reti (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Oh, come on Praydeth. You only have everything to gain from going with it xD


(Don't listen to him, he's the devil, he want to lure you into hell... Haven't you read his description? "hell", "seems like my job", it's a confession!)

I need to sleep... So please stop entertaining me guys! ;-;
God! Why can't you be boring! My night would be much longer if you were! >=(

(please stay as you are)


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> California in the middle of March: It is Summer now.


Springtime just feels too short. Autumn too.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Springtime just feels too short. Autumn too.


I feel: I kinda hate how summer lingers at the beginning of fall, just kinda stuck there like "Goddammit lemme wear my sweaters"


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Reti said:


> (Don't listen to him, he's the devil, he want to lure you into hell... Haven't you read his description? "hell", "seems like my job", it's a confession!)
> 
> I need to sleep... So please stop entertaining me guys! ;-;
> God! Why can't you be boring! My night would be much longer if you were! >=(
> ...


Well if you payed close attention apparently I work with him soooooooooooooo.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

> Epigrapher David H. Kelley argued that the god Quetzalcoatl owed its origins to pre-Aztec Uto-Aztecan mythological depictions of the coyote, which is portrayed as mankind's "Elder Brother", a creator, seducer, trickster, and culture hero linked to the morning star(The devil).
> 
> The Navajo coyote brings death into the world, explaining that without death, too many people would exist, thus no room to plant corn.
> 
> The Maidu creation myth has the coyote introducing work, suffering, and death to the world. Zuni folklore has the coyote bringing winter into the world by stealing light from the kachinas


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> **sighs dying on the inside**


@-Praydeth-  I'm not sure what's holding you back but if it's the furpiles, you don't _HAVE _to participate 
Although I personally recommend it


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well if you payed close attention apparently I work with him soooooooooooooo.


Good, good! Let the furriness flow through you!


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

I have the sneezes. *unhappy noises*


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well if you payed close attention apparently I work with him soooooooooooooo.


Is that a hint


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> Is that a hint



A hint about what?


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> A hint about what?


That you're more than likely gonna be a furry? Lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Good, good! Let the furriness flow through you!





Serin said:


> That you're more than likely gonna be a furry? Lol


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 14, 2017)

Welp, don't have to be anything if y'don't wanna


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


>


XD no pressure Praydeth. 


Andromedahl said:


> Welp, don't have to be anything if y'don't wanna


Agreed.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> I have the sneezes. *unhappy noises*


Awe I'm sorry Serin 

*hands you box of tiss-
*faceplants*


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Awe I'm sorry Serin
> 
> *hands you box of tiss-
> *faceplants*


It's okay. Just spring allergies you could say

Noooooo. Not you too!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> It's okay. Just spring allergies you could say
> 
> Noooooo. Not you too!


How have you stayed immune? Lol.


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How have you stayed immune? Lol.


Good question. Maybe it's magic like Ry says.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> It's okay. Just spring allergies you could say
> 
> Noooooo. Not you too!


I just wanted to try it, to be honest. All the cool kids are doing it 

Well I hope your allergies don't getchya too bad


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Artruya said:


> I just wanted to try it, to be honest. All the cool kids are doing it
> 
> Well I hope your allergies don't getchya too bad


XD it's okay. I do it too. It's fun

I hope not *knocks on wood* I hate getting sick. I don't get sick much but last year I got sick too many times to count


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

I think that @-Praydeth- is closer than he th-
*faceplants*


----------



## Royn (Mar 14, 2017)

Praydeth is not nothing, Praydeth is Praydeth. Allergies suck in the most monumental way...


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm allergic to some anti allergy meds ironically enough


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

>.>
<.<
*Faceplants*


----------



## Royn (Mar 14, 2017)

the only plants that ever really grow on faces are palms.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I think that @-Praydeth- is closer than he th-
> *faceplants*


Back to what I was saying, I think @-Praydeth- is closer to being a full-fledged furry than he thinks xD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Back to what I was saying, I think @-Praydeth- is closer to being a full-fledged furry than he thinks xD


I will burn down every complex you have ever lived in with chlorine trifluoride if you say that again. :V


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD it's okay. I do it too. It's fun
> 
> I hope not *knocks on wood* I hate getting sick. I don't get sick much but last year I got sick too many times to count


That really sucks!  I would guess you have plenty of better things to do than getting sick.


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I think that @-Praydeth- is closer than he th-
> *faceplants*


LOL XDDDD
(I'm certainly not laughing at your misfortunes)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

WHY DID I NOT KNOW ABOUT THIS GUN ALREADY!
I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE!

Yes that is in fact a *short barrel revolver shotgun *also known as a *MTS-255.*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> WHY DID I NOT KNOW ABOUT THIS GUN ALREADY!
> I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE!


It's a gun.... :U
And?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It's a gun.... :U
> And?



It's a gun that's fucking badass!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I will burn down every complex you have ever lived in with chlorine trifluoride if you say that again. :V


Let your hatred FLOW through you...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It's a gun that's fucking badass!


Okay xD
Looks a bit difficult to hold to be honest

Oh I see. It's a shotgun.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Okay xD
> Looks a bit difficult to hold to be honest
> 
> Oh I see. It's a shotgun.


If you can't hold it you don't even deserve to gaze at it.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If you can't hold it you don't even deserve to gaze at it.


I can gaze at guns all the time... the only thing keeping me from holding them is the glass case they're inside of xD


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Artruya said:


> That really sucks!  I would guess you have plenty of better things to do than getting sick.
> 
> LOL XDDDD
> (I'm certainly not laughing at your misfortunes)


Yap! Like concentrating on drawing and doing homework. I hate doing work when I'm sick because then I get irritated really fast. Sometimes I get angry


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If you can't hold it you don't even deserve to gaze at it.


What if guns terrify you?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If you can't hold it you don't even deserve to gaze at it.


It just seems likely to jump out of your hand as a shotgun  but what do I know.


Serin said:


> Yap! Like concentrating on drawing and doing homework. I hate doing work when I'm sick because then I get irritated really fast. Sometimes I get angry


I just give up everything when I'm sick, lol


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It just seems likely to jump out of your hand as a shotgun  but what do I know.
> 
> I just give up everything when I'm sick, lol


I wish I could. Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> I wish I could. Lol


Why do it now when you can do it tomorrow? Actually I'm supposed to be studying for a test tomorrow, agh!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> It just seems likely to jump out of your hand as a shotgun  but what do I know.
> 
> I just give up everything when I'm sick, lol


Not really... it has that built in mini-forearm so you can better control the muzzle. That old style pistol grip, though... so nice


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Why do it now when you can do it tomorrow? Actually I'm supposed to be studying for a test tomorrow, agh!


XD hehehe. I wish. And good luck 

Awwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. This is coming out so _cute. *flails*_


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD hehehe. I wish. And good luck
> 
> Awwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. This is coming out so _cute. *flails*_


Gah! You're flailing, and I'm trying desperately to avoid getting smacked by your tail... must be _REALLY_ cute...


----------



## Artruya (Mar 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> WHY DID I NOT KNOW ABOUT THIS GUN ALREADY!
> I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE!
> 
> Yes that is in fact a *short barrel revolver shotgun *also known as a *MTS-255.*


I love the idea of it, but i dont want my hand that close to the end of the barrel when I'm trying to hold onto the forestock  lol


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Gah! You're flailing, and I'm trying desperately to avoid getting smacked by your tail... must be _REALLY_ cute...


XD sorry. I offered to draw a picture for Sogreth


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Artruya said:


> I love the idea of it, but i dont want my hand that close to the end of the barrel when I'm trying to hold onto the forestock  lol


I guess I'm too strongly influenced by firing guns that require my hand to be in front of the muzzle to load them xD


Serin said:


> XD sorry. I offered to draw a picture for Sogreth


Oh. Okay!


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I guess I'm too strongly influenced by firing guns that require my hand to be in front of the muzzle to load them xD
> 
> Oh. Okay!


I'll try not to flail around you so I don't hit you with my tail. It tends to have a mind of its own..*holds tail*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> I'll try not to flail around you so I don't hit you with my tail. It tends to have a mind of its own..*holds tail*


It's fine... just watch for _my _tail in return


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello all!
Im starting to think the floors here are just all ice, all the time, with all of these face plants. Someone ought to throw some salt down...


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2017)

Selly said:


> I woke up at 4:40pm, I have work at 6am tomorrow... Oops



Ouch, I did the same thing, today...had the day off due to snow, and hibernated way too long, and tomorrow...back up at 6! And not at all sleepy...



Serin said:


> What if guns terrify you?



They kinda terrify me. I hate sudden, loud noises. That, and I'd worry that if I got too moody/depressed/agitated, and drank too much, I might decide to do something dumb, and end up dead.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hello all!
> Im starting to think the floors here are just all ice, all the time, with all of these face plants. Someone ought to throw some salt down...


Okay...


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It's fine... just watch for _my _tail in return


XD oh you know it. Lol


Sogreth said:


> Hello all!
> Im starting to think the floors here are just all ice, all the time, with all of these face plants. Someone ought to throw some salt down...


Herro~ oh nooo. Ice makes me so nervous. I hope you don't fall


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ouch, I did the same thing, today...had the day off due to snow, and hibernated way too long, and tomorrow...back up at 6! And not at all sleepy...
> 
> 
> 
> They kinda terrify me. I hate sudden, loud noises. That, and I'd worry that if I got too moody/depressed/agitated, and drank too much, I might decide to do something dumb, and end up dead.


Yeah. One time I screamed at a cat in a non horror movie. That was funny. But it was because of the loud hiss it made sooo. Oh yeah that's true...like Russian Roulette.....I don't even understand why it's a thing. 

Sleep is nice. Sleep is life. Sleep is love. Sleep people. It's like drinking water on an extremely hot day.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yeah. One time I screamed at a cat in a non horror movie. That was funny. But it was because of the loud hiss it made sooo. Oh yeah that's true...like Russian Roulette.....I don't even understand why it's a thing.
> 
> Sleep is nice. Sleep is life. Sleep is love. Sleep people. It's like drinking water on an extremely hot day.


Or any other day... I've collapsed from dehydration once, and it was 70 all week- the last day of my residence summer camp, it was 80 and that just fucked with my body so hard.

*DRINK WATER!!!*


----------



## Serin (Mar 14, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Or any other day... I've collapsed from dehydration once, and it was 70 all week- the last day of my residence summer camp, it was 80 and that just fucked with my body so hard.
> 
> *DRINK WATER!!!*


Oh god. That's terrible...*thinks about all the other times I didn't drink water and it was at least 101° out* _*laughs nervously*_


----------



## Karatine (Mar 14, 2017)

@Crimson_Steel17  I've never had that. Sounds awful 
Though I've had heat exhaustion before. It was like having really bad flu for an hour.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

Karatine said:


> @Crimson_Steel17  I've never had that. Sounds awful
> Though I've had heat exhaustion before. It was like having really bad flu for an hour.


It was... and I'm sorry to hear that.

Okay, seriously though. You wanna know what just happened? Someone had a kitchen fire in the hotel I'm staying in, and set off the fire alarm. Nobody's hurt, and we're all back inside now that they put it out real quick, but it definitely happened...

Is disaster following me?! :V


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It was... and I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Okay, seriously though. You wanna know what just happened? Someone had a kitchen fire in the hotel I'm staying in, and set off the fire alarm. Nobody's hurt, and we're all back inside now that they put it out real quick, but it definitely happened...
> 
> Is disaster following me?! :V


Have you stepped under any ladders lately? :v

I just realized I scheduled a counselor appointment on the time of my test xD I gotta go in early to fix that...
*breaks down into tears*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Have you stepped under any ladders lately? :v
> 
> I just realized I scheduled a counselor appointment on the time of my test xD I gotta go in early to fix that...
> *breaks down into tears*


No... but I hope you feel better soon *hugs*


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

*almost fell asleep* that was so close. 





Karatine said:


> Have you stepped under any ladders lately? :v
> 
> I just realized I scheduled a counselor appointment on the time of my test xD I gotta go in early to fix that...
> *breaks down into tears*


Awe. That sucks....

Don't cryyyyyyy *hugs*

I am so not awake right now. *facedesk*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> *almost fell asleep* that was so close.
> I am so not awake right now. *facedesk*



Do that about four times a day and you'll be successful as me! _Please help my responsibilities consume my livelihood almost entirely & i have to trade of physical health to keep up with my work without going insane._


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

*flops* so. I faceplanted today


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops* so. I faceplanted today


Pretty hard day I take it?


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *hugs*





Serin said:


> *hugs*


I'm just gonna fall asleep in your arms if that's all right.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Pretty hard day I take it?


Easy day. We were just joking around and now there's a small imprint of my face on the vending machine downstairs


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops* so. I faceplanted today


You haven't seen the post yet oh boy.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Spoiler: This is the post






-Praydeth- said:


> Oh.... OOOOOOOOH................  OH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> So I was thinking about how everyone is a wolf, a fox or something pretty uncommon for the most part. Then I remembered coyotes. Me being into biology (*even though usually marine biology*) search it up looking for interesting stuff to read.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Easy day. We were just joking around and now there's a small imprint of my face on the vending machine downstairs


Oh, how could you let that get into your real life? Lol.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh, how could you let that get into your real life? Lol.


What if it always was?


----------



## XenoQc (Mar 15, 2017)

This isn't real life


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What if it always was?


Uh oh.. I should have seen it from the start, lol
(I was quoting @-Praydeth- here)
It's a perfect fit, mi amigo


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

*dramatically enters* *faceplants* whoops


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *dramatically enters* *faceplants* whoops



Oh heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *Remember me by chance*?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *dramatically enters* *faceplants* whoops


*Flops on*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Pretty hard day I take it?
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna fall asleep in your arms if that's all right.


Fine by me. Take as long as you want, hon



Rystren said:


> What if it always was?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Flops on*


Flip flop. Nice and fluffy


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Flip flop. Nice and fluffy


Hi Tombstone! *Tackles*


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 15, 2017)

Tfw ur enjoying the night air
tfw you smell something skunky

tfw ur neighbors are smoking weed again and ruining your fresh-air-time


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Tfw ur enjoying the night air
> tfw you smell something skunky
> 
> tfw ur neighbors are smoking weed again and ruining your fresh-air-time


That......... that is so dam accurate it hurts.......


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> That......... that is so dam accurate it hurts.......


they're a group of teens who keep doin that in their parent's backyard thinkin no one knows they smoke... That smell lingers like a bitch tho.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *dramatically enters* *faceplants* whoops


*watches you faceplant* 
Uhhh.. good morning Tombstone! 
*sits down next to you and pets you sympathetically*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm not sure if I want to sleep yet


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm not sure if I want to sleep yet


Have fun with that xD


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm not sure if I want to sleep yet


Sleep is gooood.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Sleep is gooood.


My anxiety & high resting heart rate disagree on that statement.


----------



## modfox (Mar 15, 2017)

okay i want to smash some wolf skulls


----------



## Artruya (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm not sure if I want to sleep yet


Is it one of those "Not sure if i want to sleep, but not sure why I'd stay up" scenarios? If so i can definitely relate right now lol.


modfox said:


> okay i want to smash some wolf skulls


O.O
That's scary lol. What's wrong?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

modfox said:


> okay i want to smash some wolf skulls


Glad I'm not a wolf


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Glad I'm not a wolf


I thought you were.............

And i'm not a fox i'm a coyote the middle-ground between a wolf & a fox.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> And i'm not a fox i'm a coyote the middle-ground between a wolf & a fox.


still canidae.


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

Can i go back to bed yet? *Passes out at work desk


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Selly said:


> Can i go back to bed yet? *Passes out at work desk


I pass out around 4 times a day from exhaustion doing schoolwork actually.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Welp, while I'm able to speak real quick, I'm hitting the sack. *hugs all* Good night, fellow furs!


----------



## modfox (Mar 15, 2017)

lol people dont know that i am refrencing a web comic


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 15, 2017)

Night


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Artruya said:


> *watches you faceplant*
> Uhhh.. good morning Tombstone!
> *sits down next to you and pets you sympathetically*


Ohhh yahhhh I like this


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

This Absol really needs to lose some weight...

In my defence, i work 9 hours a day stuck at a computer desk... But my leg alone could feed a cannibal for months!


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2017)

Getting up at 6 is no fun...though the cold air sorta woke me up, walking to catch the train...now, to not fall asleep on said train, or at work. Time for an espresso soon...


----------



## modfox (Mar 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> Getting up at 6 is no fun...though the cold air sorta woke me up, walking to catch the train...now, to not fall asleep on said train, or at work. Time for an espresso soon...


i love the cold air in the morning


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Well better later than never. But happy PI day.


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

Shame walking to work for me is not feasible, my job is several miles away from where i live. I do enjoy cold weather, and I'm a big fan of winter clothing c:


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2017)

modfox said:


> i love the cold air in the morning



It does help...was maybe 11 with the wind chill, which keeps one moving.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

morning everyone


----------



## modfox (Mar 15, 2017)

modfox said:


> i love the cold air in the morning


cunts fucked


----------



## modfox (Mar 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> It does help...was maybe 11 with the wind chill, which keeps one moving.


looking good


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> morning everyone



Another cute picture! He's adorable!
And G'morning!


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Pretty hard day I take it?
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna fall asleep in your arms if that's all right.


Tis is. However I heard I'm comfortable XD


Rystren said:


> Easy day. We were just joking around and now there's a small imprint of my face on the vending machine downstairs


Oh dear


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

Light, is your avatar wearing a Time Gear? Just out of curiosity


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Another cute picture! He's adorable!
> And G'morning!


So how is everyone today other than tired enough to pass out


----------



## MT45 (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> morning everyone



Love it!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Selly said:


> Light, is your avatar wearing a Time Gear? Just out of curiosity


This picture is actually temporary my sona has a tron leather jacket with a glowing blue tear drop on the back and my fur is black with a blue tribal patern


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> This picture is actually temporary my sona has a tron leather jacket with a glowing blue tear drop on the back and my fur is black with a blue tribal patern


It looks great! He's so cute. :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *:Recovery Operative-223 :   *radio click* *Two unexpected & confused subjects Dispatching **radio click & bloop**
> 
> *He fires one dart a the bunny through the doorway then reloads while entering the hallway beginning pursuit of the sergal.*



But why...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> This picture is actually temporary my sona has a tron leather jacket with a glowing blue tear drop on the back and my fur is black with a blue tribal patern


Well guess who has a temporary picture now..........


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

When your boss reminds you you're getting older next week... ;~;

Also, another doodle is happening but my phone is being silly and i can't post pictures...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Selly said:


> When your boss reminds you you're getting older next week... ;~;


But don't we get older every second? :i


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> But don't we get older every second? :i


Don't remind me! D:


----------



## MT45 (Mar 15, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> But don't we get older every second? :i



When reality sets in


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well guess who has a temporary picture now..........


Ill draw me here soon enough but i want it to be perfect


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Ill draw me here soon enough but i want it to be perfect


Ah shit as a modder you will find yourself trying to make it perfect forever.  The longer you try to make something perfect the longer you strain yourself for not being capable of making it perfect.

I like the luminous teal glow from it all. It's foreboding but gentle & calming. The expression on the face is open to interpretation of the viewer it has no exact defined feeling.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ah shit as a modder you will find yourself trying to make it perfect forever.  The longer you try to make something perfect the longer you strain yourself for not being capable of making it perfect.
> 
> I like the luminous teal glow from it all. It's foreboding but gentle & calming. The expression on the face is open to interpretation of the viewer it has no exact defined feeling.


Sometimes it's fun to roll with mistakes as well.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Sometimes it's fun to roll with mistakes as well.


Is that why you hang out with me?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Is that why you hang out with me?


Oh damn 
You're not a mistake, just a special friend. Lol


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

Hellow!
...
My day was pretty... Empty.
How's everyone? =3


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> Hellow!
> ...
> My day was pretty... Empty.
> How's everyone? =3


Hello!
I'm fine. I've got one big test left and then I'll finally be able to sleep at night. xD Can't wait.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> Hellow!
> ...
> My day was pretty... Empty.
> How's everyone? =3


Hey! 
I'm halfway through school. I'm making up work that I totally didn't procrastinate on. You know, the usual end of term stuff T~T


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Hello!
> I'm fine. I've got one big test left and then I'll finally be able to sleep at night. xD Can't wait.


Some says that sleep is for the weak...
But feeling your pillow under your head and finally being able to rest is the best thing ever! ^w^



Karatine said:


> Hey!
> I'm halfway through school. I'm making up work that I totally didn't procrastinate on. You know, the usual end of term stuff T~T



I'm currently procrastinating work for tomorow... Since a week... So tomorow I won't stop bitching about "how is this code supposed to work???" and others "I don't have time for that!".
So yeah... I know... \o/



Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*crouch to pet Rystren's head*

Hi Rystren!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> *crouch to pet Rystren's head*
> 
> Hi Rystren!


Hello


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> Some says that sleep is for the weak...
> But feeling your pillow under your head and finally being able to rest is the best thing ever! ^w^
> 
> 
> ...


I don't envy you of your programming work, lol. Sounds like me when I try it.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello kitsune and linux guy and Karatine. How are you guys?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello kitsune and linux guy and Karatine. How are you guys?


I want more sleep


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I want more sleep


Well then I suggest you going to sleep, who holds you?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

...
...
*Hello*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well then I suggest you going to sleep, who holds you?


The fact that it's noon and I have to go downstairs in thirty minutes


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

I feel so depressed and bad that I want to cry  But I cant cry since Im old. I need relaxation.


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I don't envy you of your programming work, lol. Sounds like me when I try it.


Well... I like programming... But not the "Racket" langage. ;-;



Martin2W said:


> Hello kitsune and linux guy and Karatine. How are you guys?


So... My name is linux guy?
...
But I almost never use linux! ;o;



katalistik said:


> ...
> ...
> *Hello*


... FROM THE OTHER SIIIIII- *cough*

Sorry...
Hi! =3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... I like programming... But not the "Racket" langage. ;-;
> 
> 
> So... My name is linux guy?
> ...


Ok Reti.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I feel so depressed and bad that I want to cry  But I cant cry since Im old. I need relaxation.


There's no shame in crying!
*Insta-hugs*
 Sometimes it's better to just cry than to let your emotions eat away at you.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I feel so depressed and bad that I want to cry  But I cant cry since Im old. I need relaxation.



Welcome to my world.We can build a city called "all aboard the depression train".To be honest I'm trying to make jokes but then I realise that I'm forever alone and I'll never have friends.

I would insert a emoji or something but my interface is bugged.


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I feel so depressed and bad that I want to cry  But I cant cry since Im old. I need relaxation.


You think you're old?

Same boat here... Can't cry either no matter how crappy i feel...


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I feel so depressed and bad that I want to cry  But I cant cry since Im old. I need relaxation.


*put Martin on a blanket*
*roll the blanket as a burrito*
*put the burrito in front of the tv*
*give ice cream to the martin-rrito*



katalistik said:


> Welcome to my world.We can build a city called "all aboard the depression train".To be honest I'm trying to make jokes but then I realise that I'm forever alone and I'll never have friends.
> 
> I would insert a emoji or something but my interface is bugged.





Selly said:


> You think you're old?
> 
> Same boat here... Can't cry either no matter how crappy i feel...



*takes out two other blankets*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

FINALLY HOME!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> FINALLY HOME!


Where you ever not.......... Do you see home as place? *Or* a mindset you get when you are around those you care about & relate with?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I feel so depressed and bad that I want to cry  But I cant cry since Im old. I need relaxation.


*hugs* no


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Where you ever not.......... Do you see home as place? *Or* a mindset you get when you are around those you care about & relate with?


Well, I'm the only one home at the moment... Sooo, the first one.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey hi, big sexy wolf ^_^


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *hugs* no


*hugs back* No worries I will be ok very soon just one week and I will be fine


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, I'm the only one home at the moment... Sooo, the first one.


You told us (The furry community) you were home. Were people you can relate with often it's why you spend so much time on these forums is it not to relate with people that have things in common.
Is it just that you don't feel at home when you can't talk us? Is feeling most at home with pseudo strangers a bad thing? I mean were all real people, were just communicating a different was that what is common.

Is it because you are home or because your at a house that gives you access to those whom make you feel at home?..........


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey hi, big sexy wolf ^_^


Hello small handsome sergal.


-Praydeth- said:


> You told us (The furry community) you were home. Were people you can relate with often it's why you spend so much time on these forums is it not to relate with people that have things in common.
> Is it just that you don't feel at home when you can't talk us? Is feeling most at home with pseudo strangers a bad thing? I mean were all real people, were just communicating a different was that what is common.


I message sometimes during lunch break. Then I'm not home but at work. I just meant that I am no longer at the establishment where I work, but am now in the place where I sleep.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *hugs back* No worries I will be ok very soon just one week and I will be fine


A week is too long


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 15, 2017)

So has anyone here seen the movie The Shack yet?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I message sometimes during lunch break. Then I'm not home but at work. I just meant that I am no longer at the establishment where I work, but am now in the place where I sleep.



Ah but everyone wants to feel at home & welcome among'st the workplace do they not? I believe i'm asking is when you go on the forums do you feel refreshed? Relief? Weight being lifted off of you? Relinquished from daily stress? Anything?.............


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

*~Based Stickman!~*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hello small handsome sergal.
> 
> I message sometimes during lunch break. Then I'm not home but at work. I just meant that I am no longer at the establishment where I work, but am now in the place where I sleep.


I shrinked. But I will be back to my normal size soon


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ah but everyone wants to feel at home & welcome among'st the workplace do they not? I believe i'm asking is when you go on the forums do you feel refreshed? Relief? Weight being lifted off of you? Relinquished from daily stress? Anything?.............


I go on the forums because I like it here. And I don't have many friends.


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I go on the forums because I like it here. And I don't have many friends.


Gosh...
*seeks for another blanket*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh yeah let the happiness flow through you.Jk I'm so exhausted after a long day at school. I'm not saying it sucks,but I rather watch a movie or read a book.Or even run some kilometers but it bloody rains outside.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I go on the forums because I like it here. And I don't have many friends.


You can start making some here.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> You can start making some here.



Jakey is my friend! He gives the best hugs!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> You can start making some here.


Already made some friends here. Don't worry.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I go on the forums because I like it here. And I don't have many friends.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh but you do have friends were right here. 

Welcome home Jake nice of you to stop by.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> So has anyone here seen the movie The Shack yet?



6.8/10 on IMDB. I'll watch it tonight or tomorrow.I was just gonna ask you guys about a good film.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Ah well. I watched Zootopia for the first time yesterday.


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh but you do have friends were right here.
> 
> Welcome home Jake nice of you to stop by.


You're... Not the same anymore. .-.
I mean you're... nice. ._.

...
Is that a trick?



WolfyJake said:


> Ah well. I watched Zootopia for the first time yesterday.



*backpipes plays in the background*
YES! YES!

It's the best film ever!
After toy story... I know, I'm a child.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> So has anyone here seen the movie The Shack yet?



I think I remember seeing a commercial for it the other day. Might watch it eventually, is it good?



WolfyJake said:


> Ah well. I watched Zootopia for the first time yesterday.



Did you like it? I think it's great, I also have a crush on Jason Bateman :3


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Ah well. I watched Zootopia for the first time yesterday.



It was fineeeee(jk it was pretty good).


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Ah well. I watched Zootopia for the first time yesterday.


Hope you liked it. It's one of my favorit movies. :3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah, it was a great movie! I must admit though, I have a bit of a crush on Nick Wilde


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Jakey is my friend! He gives the best hugs!


Jakey is my best friend. His hugs are strongest and I love strong hugs  Still searching for more friends


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> You're... Not the same anymore. .-.
> I mean you're... nice. ._.
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 15, 2017)

@Sogreth Yes, The Shack was very good. I cried alot. Its based off a book.


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

Finally home, now I get to take the keyboard apart and put o rings on the keys...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I think I remember seeing a commercial for it the other day. Might watch it eventually, is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you like it? I think it's great, I also have a crush on Jason Bateman :3



He was also awarded for..."favourite frenemies".Yeah the voice acting was nice.Imagine every single character you like with that voice.

Oh boi.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 15, 2017)

Selly said:


> Finally home, now I get to take the keyboard apart and put o rings on the keys...



Now that's gonna be tedious.

EDIT: I just looked at my G710+ and I noticed it has o-rings behind the keys as well.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

How much does a polar bear weigh?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> How much does a polar bear weigh?


Male polarbears weigh around 450 kg
Females 150 to 250 kg


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Male polarbears weigh around 450 kg
> Females 150 to 250 kg



You weren't supposed to actually answer it! It was a cheesy pick up line lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You weren't supposed to actually answer it! It was a cheesy pick up line lol


Hehe. But now you know!
You're welcome.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You weren't supposed to actually answer it! It was a cheesy pick up line lol


Omg. XD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Cuuuuuteee!!!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You weren't supposed to actually answer it! It was a cheesy pick up line lol


Keep going. I wanna hear it. XD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Cuuuuuteee!!!


Ill be honest my goal is to always enter the chat with a cute pic


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

@WolfyJake Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only 10 I see!
@Charrburn If I could rearrange the alphabet, I'd put U and I together!
@Martin2W Do you rent or own? Those wings, you angel.

:3 I'm having fun.

Oh, and the polar bear one just ends with something like "Enough to break the ice. Hey there "


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hello


Hello Light! How are you!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> How much does a polar bear weigh?



Only if I hug one I'll know exactly the weight.Hmm.Pretty...fat.Sir,only Google can help you in situations like this.Ol' Google never fails.

Edit:it takes me too much to type a reply.Another 400 messages show after I finish.


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Ill be honest my goal is to always enter the chat with a cute pic


You're doing pretty great. =p


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @WolfyJake Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only 10 I see!
> @Charrburn If I could rearrange the alphabet, I'd put U and I together!
> @Martin2W Do you rent or own? Those wings, you angel.
> 
> ...


Gawd. You're making me blush. XD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hello Light! How are you!


Just listening to some swing music


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @WolfyJake Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only 10 I see!
> @Charrburn If I could rearrange the alphabet, I'd put U and I together!
> @Martin2W Do you rent or own? Those wings, you angel.
> 
> ...


Ohh so cute  I own them.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

@katalistik If you were a vegetable you'd be a cute-cumber.
@Zaddict16 You look so familiar...didn't we take a class together? I could've sworn we had chemistry.

:3 I hope these are putting some smiles on all your faces. Smiles are good.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @katalistik If you were a vegetable you'd be a cute-cumber.
> @Zaddict16 You look so familiar...didn't we take a class together? I could've sworn we had chemistry.
> 
> :3 I hope these are putting some smiles on all your faces. Smiles are good.


I smiled. :3 But soon you've got to chose between all your lovers.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @WolfyJake Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only 10 I see!
> @Charrburn If I could rearrange the alphabet, I'd put U and I together!
> @Martin2W Do you rent or own? Those wings, you angel.
> 
> ...


I'm from Groningen. Doubt you'd be able to do anything with that 
But thank you. You're not too bad yourself


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @katalistik If you were a vegetable you'd be a cute-cumber.
> @Zaddict16 You look so familiar...didn't we take a class together? I could've sworn we had chemistry.
> 
> :3 I hope these are putting some smiles on all your faces. Smiles are good.



Awww thank you! Look, I'm smiling.
.No, I'm not sarcastic. I'm smiling cause' there are nice people like you.Oh and thank you for the last time you said something nice about me when I was...A lill depressed.I forgot to thank you and that's a bad thing.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

@Reti Are you a magician?  Because whenever I look at you, everyone else disappears!
@light tear drop Do you have a Band-Aid? Because I just scraped my knee falling for you.
@Mabus You want to know what's beautiful? Read the first word again.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @Reti Are you a magician?  Because whenever I look at you, everyone else disappears!
> @light tear drop Do you have a Band-Aid? Because I just scraped my knee falling for you.
> @Mabus You want to know what's beautiful? Read the first work again.


Yes I smiled thank you


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

@WolfyJake
Did you get those pants at 50% off? Cause they are 100% off at my place!
@Sogreth Are you a camera? Because every time I look at you, I smile.
@Reti
Can I follow you? Cause my mom told me to follow my dreams
@Zaddict16  If I was an octopus, all my 3 hearts would beat for you.

Well I also tried, atleast something.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @WolfyJake
> Did you get those pants at 50% off? Cause they are 100% off at my place!
> @Sogreth Are you a camera? Because every time I look at you, I smile.
> @Reti
> ...


Why am I the one getting naked?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't know of I remember anymore...



Martin2W said:


> @WolfyJake
> Did you get those pants at 50% off? Cause they are 100% off at my place!
> @Sogreth Are you a camera? Because every time I look at you, I smile.
> @Reti
> ...



I know some naughty ones, but I avoided those XD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

@Charrburn  Are you made out of grapes? Because you are fine as wine!
@katalistik  Your smile lit up the room, so I just had to come over.
@Mabus 
I lost my teddy bear can i sleep with you tonight?
@light tear drop 
I just had to come talk with you. Sweetness is my weakness


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Charrburn  Are you made out of grapes? Because you are fine as wine!
> @katalistik  Your smile lit up the room, so I just had to come over.
> @Mabus
> I lost my teddy bear can i sleep with you tonight?
> ...


Beginning to like this group even more now. xD Not used to this flirting thing.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

I flirt a lot but I never really use pick up lines.

Also, I'm almost to 500 likes 
That's pretty cool.

Edit: Thanks @Sogreth 
500!!! :insertpartyhatemoji:


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Also, I'm almost to 500 likes
> That's pretty cool.



There


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I flirt a lot but I never really use pick up lines.
> 
> Also, I'm almost to 500 likes
> That's pretty cool.


You ARE at 500 likes now. Sadly I didn't get the honor but congrats!


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @Reti Are you a magician? Because whenever I look at you, everyone else disappears!


Awww... X')
That's because I'm a murderer...




Martin2W said:


> @Reti
> Can I follow you? Cause my mom told me to follow my dreams


Awwwwwwww... x3
Mine told me to stay away from strangers...

I'm sorry, I like you guys, I just couldn't resist. ;_;



WolfyJake said:


> I flirt a lot but I never really use pick up lines.
> 
> Also, I'm almost to 500 likes
> That's pretty cool.


I don't think people really like these... I mean, in real life.
(And well done! =p)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

I like to flirt dirty or not. x


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> Awww... X')
> That's because I'm a murderer...
> 
> 
> ...


The pants off line from Martin would probably work on me.

Next milestone: 1000 messages 
That's going to take a while. And a lot of reply restrictions.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

I have nothing clever to say. Woe is me.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> I don't think people really like these... I mean, in real life.



I know a bunch from a co-worker, she always tries to make me feel awkward by using these cheesy pick up lines on me lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> The pants off line from Martin would probably work on me.
> 
> Next milestone: 1000 messages
> That's going to take a while. And a lot of reply restrictions.


Yes It would work very well  
I dont think that it will take you lots of restrictions it only took me 5 rrstrictions to reach 1k


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes It would work very well
> I dont think that it will take you lots of restrictions it only took me 5 rrstrictions to reach 1k


I have already been restricted 5 times. If not more.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

I never received a chat restriction.I wonder why tho...


----------



## SorenLover123 (Mar 15, 2017)

Rp anyone?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

*faceplants* ah leg day


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I never received a chat restriction.I wonder why tho...


Well because you are never online. You need to be more active


----------



## SorenLover123 (Mar 15, 2017)

Doesnt anyone want to Rp?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I never received a chat restriction.I wonder why tho...


I get a lot because I talk a lot 
And I get punished for that


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 15, 2017)

SorenLover123 said:


> Rp anyone?


I do! XD


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

SorenLover123 said:


> Rp anyone?


Here you can't ask for RP, you just...
*makes a rainbow with his hands*
...let the RP happen.

(You should go to the RP threads/forum ^^p)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I get a lot because I talk a lot
> And I get punished for that


Sadly


----------



## SorenLover123 (Mar 15, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I do! XD


 Awesome whats your furaffinity page


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants* ah leg day


Leg day could help you with those faceplants though


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Leg day could help you with those faceplants though


Lol. Nope


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well because you are never online. You need to be more active



I have to be online and at the same time I have to be focused on what happens in real life.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Leg day could help you with those faceplants though


After being a part of this thread for two days I've got the feeling nothing will ever help @Rystren with his faceplants. :i


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> After being a part of this thread for two days I've got the feeling nothing will ever help @Rystren with his faceplants. :i


I will never give up hope xD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Im so damn bored in history class right now we are talking about the 50's


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Im so damn bored in history class right now we are talking about the 50's


*HOW CAN YOU BE BORED WHEN THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT THE* 50'S *HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE!!?*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> After being a part of this thread for two days I've got the feeling nothing will ever help @Rystren with his faceplants. :i


I will be faceplanting always


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Im so damn bored in history class right now we are talking about the 50's



I got past today's history class with the highest grade.Easy peasy what can I say,I like history.
Of course it's pretty different we are talking about Romans and some latin stuff.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I will be faceplanting always


I'll support you. :3


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Im so damn bored in history class right now we are talking about the 50's


After a test, we're just watching a video about the president's aircraft.
Sooo... Bored... -_-


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *HOW CAN YOU BE BORED WHEN THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT THE* 50'S *HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE!!?*


we are talking about how life was so perfect and everything was perfect and why cars were so amazing zzzzzz


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>



     He twirled then took a deep breath inwards from his signature cigar. A finely wrapped 7x48 cigar with a oval seal with a faded but minuscule brand name on it. If you tried to figure out the brands name he'd notice & put the cigar in a opulent, onyx cigar case with silver lining & a emerald adorned on the top saving it for later.

     He let out a thick breath of lingering smoke. You'd breath it in you'd let out a sputter of a cough you know this because you did yourself. It felt like breathing in thick ash, how did this fucker enjoy them so much? Under his onyx bowler hat with a emerald band & silver buckle that matched his cigar case and his suit. And his shotguns...... And his model a ford. He let out a mix of a cackle & snicker, while you gawked away from him gasping for air. "I'd be lying son if I said anyone but me got used to it at'all". "So what did you come to me for"? He showed his four aces face up on the table &  then looked up from the table to you. You could of swore the hazel eyes eye of his lit up to a full florescent green when they locked in on yours for a moment.

  While he did tap his finger on the side of the cigar letting ash float down to the table it was out of intrigue not impatience. While the finely lacquered steamboat's roulette table spun in the background, while smoke & heat slowly drained from the cigar into the air. You had time to think about this. "Hey i won't make you do anything you don't want to do or believe I can't make you do" "that's fair right"?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'll support you. :3


Thank you! Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> He twirled then took a deep breath inwards from his signature cigar. A finely wrapped 7x48 cigar with a oval seal with a faded but minuscule brand name on it. If you tried to figure out the brands name he'd notice & put the cigar in a opulent, onyx cigar case with silver lining & a emerald adorned on the top saving it for later.
> 
> He let out a thick breath of lingering smoke. You'd breath it in you'd let out a sputter of a cough you know this because you did yourself. It felt like breathing in thick ash, how did this fucker enjoy them so much? Under his onyx bowler hat with a emerald band & silver buckle that matched his cigar case and his suit. And his shotguns...... And his model a ford. He let out a mix of a cackle & snicker, while you gawked away from him gasping for air. "I'd be lying son if I said anyone but me got used to it at'all". "So what did you come to me for"? He showed his four aces face up on the table &  then looked up from the table to you. You could of swore the hazel eyes of his lit up to a full florescent green when they locked in on yours for a moment.
> 
> While he did tap his finger on the side of the cigar letting ash float down to the table it was out of intrigue not impatience. While the finely lacquered steamboat's roulette table spun in the background, while smoke & heat slowly drained from the cigar into the air. You had time to think about this. "Hey i won't make you do anything you don't want to do or believe I can't make you do" "that's fair right"?


Sounds mafia-esque. Do you write things like this a lot?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> we are talking about how life was so perfect and everything was perfect and why cars were so amazing zzzzzz


Ok then.... So have you read The Great Gatsby hear about the mafia? Valentines day massacre? Women's rights? negative effects of industrialization? Child labor? Are you paying attention or are you just browsing the forums waiting to be called a furfag in class?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Sounds mafia-esque. Do you write things like this a lot?


*Maybe I do?*            But I can never get good stories only introductions it seems, I don't have the time also.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

B


-Praydeth- said:


> Ok then.... So have you read The Great Gatsby hear about the mafia? Valentines day massacre? Women's rights? negative effects of industrialization? Child labor? Are you paying attention or are you just browsing the forums waiting to be called a furfag in class?


both


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

(Insert bad firefighter pickup lines) xD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> B
> 
> both


YOU CAN'T DO BOTH PEOPLE LEARN THIS THE HARD WAY CLOSE THIS RIGHT THE FUCK NOW UNLESS YOU ARE FAR AHEAD OF EVERYONE!


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

Got any water around? Because you light my fire!


*leaves quietly*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> B
> 
> both


I just read Gatsby in my english class.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> (Insert bad firefighter pickup lines) xD



Sadly I dunno any.
Better wait for someone that knows English better than me.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 15, 2017)

@-Praydeth- Hey, chill out and stop with the arguementitive Caps lock.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> (Insert bad firefighter pickup lines) xD


Like
Hey are your pants on fire or are you just happy to see me?
You're hotter than the burning house behind you


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Maybe I do?*            But I can never get good stories only introductions it seems, I don't have the time also.


It was a decent introduction, then.


Mabus said:


> (Insert bad firefighter pickup lines) xD


Gotta keep things smooth around you, cuz you and I are _matches_

I did one, ma!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Like
> Hey are your pants on fire or are you just happy to see me?
> You're hotter than the burning house behind you





Karatine said:


> It was a decent introduction, then.
> 
> Gotta keep things smooth around you, cuz you and I are _matches_
> 
> I did one, ma!



*applauds!*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @-Praydeth- Hey, chill out and stop with the arguementitive Caps lock.


When the school system screws you over making you have half the time to complete a year's worth of work while you catch up by overworking yourself and some people just THROW IT *AWAY *BY NOT TRYING!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> YOU CAN'T DO BOTH PEOPLE LEARN THIS THE HARD WAY CLOSE THIS RIGHT THE FUCK NOW UNLESS YOU ARE FAR AHEAD OF EVERYONE!


I already have all the notes and i study


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> When the school system screws you over making you have half the time to complete a year's worth of work while you catch up by overworking yourself and some people just THROW IT *AWAY *BY NOT TRYING!


I do agree with you on that front.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Uhhh Im tired *merps*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhhh Im tired *merps*


Me too 
I really wanna go home but I have work


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> I already have all the notes and i study


Hmmmm,   I find this within reason to some degree, but be aware you might just miss something & they *will* ask what you were doing at that time and you have to say not paying attention. Hell they might even ask for specifics and they can see in your eyes & hear the tone of your voice whether it's true or not. They can sniff out lies with ease since they have been lied to so many times before.


----------



## PatriotWolf12 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello im new here and wondering if anyone wants to chat


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hmmmm,   I find this within reason to some degree, but be aware you might just miss something & they *will* ask what you were doing at that time and you have to say not paying attention. Hell they might even ask for specifics and they can see in your eyes & hear the tone of your voice whether it's true or not. They can sniff out lies with ease since they have been lied to so many times before.


Just forget about it jeez you take a simple thing to far


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

PatriotWolf12 said:


> Hello im new here and wondering if anyone wants to chat


Welcome to the forums 
You're welcome to chat here, but if you want a private discussion then I can't help you now


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

PatriotWolf12 said:


> Hello im new here and wondering if anyone wants to chat


Ah welcome, welcome, welcome. Well starting a conversation isn't as always as it seems that's the tricky thing.


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hmmmm,   I find this within reason to some degree, but be aware you might just miss something & they *will* ask what you were doing at that time and you have to say not paying attention. Hell they might even ask for specifics and they can see in your eyes & hear the tone of your voice whether it's true or not. They can sniff out lies with ease since they have been lied to so many times before.


Are we talking about demons?
Oh, no, you're talking about teachers...
It looked like a mysthycal/horror movie creature's description.



PatriotWolf12 said:


> Hello im new here and wondering if anyone wants to chat


EVERYONE wants to chat! =3
(and welcome by the way! \o/)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

PatriotWolf12 said:


> Hello im new here and wondering if anyone wants to chat


Hey sure. Wwlcome


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey sure. Wwlcome


You're tired aren't you tombstone?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> You're tired aren't you tombstone?


Im. But still not gonna sleep fir another 2 hours. You should stop, you are too active and your messages are way too long, slowdown


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im. But still not gonna sleep fir another 2 hours



It is almost 23 pm fkkk but I can't sleep.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> It is almost 23 pm fkkk but I can't sleep.


I know what time you have. You know timezones... Btw sleep school starts early for you


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I know what time you have. You know timezones... Btw sleep school starts early for you



I don't have school tommorow.Some simulations,dunno.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

PatriotWolf12 said:


> Hello im new here and wondering if anyone wants to chat


Hi! Welcome to the forums!


-Praydeth- said:


> Ah welcome, welcome, welcome. Well starting a conversation isn't as always as it seems that's the tricky thing.


_Behave._


Martin2W said:


> Im. But still not gonna sleep fir another 2 hours. You should stop, you are too active and your messages are way too long, slowdown


Unless something transpired that I don't know about, I think there's more at play here than you realize...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Reti (Mar 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> It is almost 23 pm fkkk but I can't sleep.


It 22 pm here...
But I think I'll take back the sleep i haven't got yesterday. ^^'

Sooo... 'nightnight! =p



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forums!
> 
> _Behave._
> 
> Unless something transpired that I don't know about, I think there's more at play here than you realize...


Oh well... Hi + bye Crimson! ^^'


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> It 22 pm here...
> But I think I'll take back the sleep i haven't got yesterday. ^^'
> 
> Sooo... 'nightnight! =p
> ...


Okay... Hi + bye Reti! *hugs*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im. But still not gonna sleep fir another 2 hours


Oh but you're tired as you read this you'll find it get's more and more straining for your eyes to read. But then again allllll you wan't to do is focus on reading chat. But it keeps on & keeps on getting harder to read with each sentence it just keeps on getting more straining to read. But you feel compelled to read chat more & more and more & more.  I just keeps on getting harder to read as your eyes get more stained by each word You'll notice you're blinking more as each sentence passes and after each word. You'll find it harder & harder to stay awake.



Spoiler



Oh but you're tired as you read this you'll find it get's more and more straining for your eyes to read. But then again allllll you wan't to do is focus on reading chat. But it keeps on & keeps on getting harder to read with each sentence it just keeps on getting more straining to read. But you feel compelled to read chat more & more and more & more.  It just keeps on getting harder to read as your eyes get more stained by each word You'll notice you're blinking more as each sentence passes and after each word. You'll find it harder & harder to stay awake.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> It 22 pm here...
> But I think I'll take back the sleep i haven't got yesterday. ^^'
> 
> Sooo... 'nightnight! =p
> ...


Cool it's also almost 22 here. xD Goodnight and sleep tight.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forums!
> 
> _Behave._
> 
> Unless something transpired that I don't know about, I think there's more at play here than you realize...


I dont understand :/ Explain me


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> It 22 pm here...
> But I think I'll take back the sleep i haven't got yesterday. ^^'
> 
> Sooo... 'nightnight! =p
> ...


Night night reti!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Reti said:


> It 22 pm here...
> But I think I'll take back the sleep i haven't got yesterday. ^^'
> 
> Sooo... 'nightnight! =p
> ...



Only...A few more...minutes...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I think I'm starting to see the beef that Tombstone has with you... btw, nice profile pic. You finally embraced your inner furriness yet?




Thank you for the complement it's only temporary it's to be changed in due time.

No not yet & especially with you making it sound as cheezy as it is.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> 1. Thank you for the complement it's only temporary it's to be changed in due time.
> 2.No not yet & especially with you making it sound as cheezy as it is.
> 3. I removed the part i would like you to remove as well I never said you could go and tell everyone while they are on thanks.................


Oh, I'm sorry. I thought we talked about this: the best approach is to get it out there and act like it's no big deal (HINT HINT: It's not)- kinda like being a furry.
Also, sorry for typing before the caffeine kicked in- here's a hint: it never will. I've built up a resistance to it, and I don't plan on shutting up just because my coffee isn't working yet.
Feel free to either accept or deny my apology- I won't care either way.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok this is enough I'm going to sleep.Good...night?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Ok this is enough I'm going to sleep.Good...night?


Good night, katalistik


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 15, 2017)

Hmmm Im also going to sleep, good night everyone. Im dea..zzzzzzz


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

(Please don't go looking for it if you don't know what i'm referencing)

If you saw what was mentioned about me just send me a pm real quick. Thank you.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

I'll be back later... feel free to throw acid at a picture of my face while I'm gone


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

What is life


LupusFamilia said:


> Just wanted to say at least hi and goodnight before the day is over.
> Need to sleep. As long as its possible to still get 8hours of sleep .~.


Hai *waves* bye. Lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Just wanted to say at least hi and goodnight before the day is over.
> Need to sleep. As long as its possible to still get 8hours of sleep .~.


Ahhh... Drift through here nicely my fellow no matter how long that might be.


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey, how's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh but you're tired as you read this you'll find it get's more and more straining for your eyes to read. But then again allllll you wan't to do is focus on reading chat. But it keeps on & keeps on getting harder to read with each sentence it just keeps on getting more straining to read. But you feel compelled to read chat more & more and more & more.  I just keeps on getting harder to read as your eyes get more stained by each word You'll notice you're blinking more as each sentence passes and after each word. You'll find it harder & harder to stay awake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read this 5 times and didnt blink 

But then again I'm a zombie so.... ye


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>



D: !

*gives a toy choo choo train*


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

wait, I'm not the only one here with Aspergers?


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Selly said:


> wait, I'm not the only one here with Aspergers?



Nope.


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 15, 2017)

Are there any trans who had undergo a hormonal treatment and wants to have some fun?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 15, 2017)

Out of contest from the actual conversation going on. I'm sorry.
One test left and I'll be free like the birds. I can almost taste the freedom. So I guess I'll have to be well rested for the test. Goodnight everyone! Have a nice morning/day/evening/night. :3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

I built a table today


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

*confused noises*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I built a table today


Find joy in the little things my buddy.


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> *confused noises*



What do confused noises sound like?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> *confused noises*



*woofs down the street and starts flying*


-Praydeth- said:


> Find joy in the little things my buddy.



I do 
Its how I stay sane.
*rolls around*


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> What do confused noises sound like?


Uhhhhhhhmmmmmm. Huh? *PTERODACTYL SCREECH*
XD that's what I know as of right now. 


Mabus said:


> *woofs down the street and starts flying*
> 
> 
> I do
> ...


*even more confused fox noises*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Uhhhhhhhmmmmmm. Huh? *PTERODACTYL SCREECH*
> XD that's what I know as of right now.



You could have just said dubstep.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Uhhhhhhhmmmmmm. Huh? *PTERODACTYL SCREECH*
> XD that's what I know as of right now.
> 
> *even more confused fox noises*


Oh my fucking god rystren did a pterodactyl screech in discord.        My ears they have never been violated like that before in my life


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


>


Begone 2013               
Begone! I say, back to where you came from.    **waves torch back & forth**


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


>


What does the fox say? The fox says get MCR back.


-Praydeth- said:


> Oh my fucking god rystren did a pterodactyl screech in discord.        My ears they have never been violated like that before in my life


My bad..I may have taught him that...not video chat or calling though. 


JohnnyLobo said:


> You could have just said dubstep.


XD or that


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> What does the fox say? The fox says get MCR back.
> 
> My bad..I may have taught him that...not video chat or calling though.
> 
> XD or that



I thought that MCR was already getting back together?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Meanwhile coyotes sound like pubescent wolves screaming.


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> I thought that MCR was already getting back together?


From what I know its just a guess. We'll see in 2019.


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> From what I know its just a guess. We'll see in 2019.



Eh. I don't keep up with that stuff anymore. I have a friend who did some work for AP, but I haven't heard from him in a while, but maybe he knows.


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> Eh. I don't keep up with that stuff anymore. I have a friend who did some work for AP, but I haven't heard from him in a while, but maybe he knows.


Ah. Maybe. And kewl. I would probably know if I used Twitter (but I don't have that), Facebook (I barely use it) and Instagram but I deleted that. Lol.


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Ah. Maybe. And kewl. I would probably know if I used Twitter (but I don't have that), Facebook (I barely use it) and Instagram but I deleted that. Lol.



Try the Google maybe, I'm too lazy.


----------



## Selly (Mar 15, 2017)

Time to sleep.

G'night *flop*


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Selly said:


> Time to sleep.
> 
> G'night *flop*



Goodnight, Selly.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 15, 2017)

Bah. Just finished up one of my night time classes at school. At least it is halfway fun though.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> D: !
> 
> *gives a toy choo choo train*


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> Try the Google maybe, I'm too lazy.


*leaves to check*


light tear drop said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


*automatically a million votes*


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome to the Black Charade, anyone? 

We’re just kidding -- My Chemical Romancecertainly got its fans going Wednesday byteasing some sort of event on Sept. 23; on Thursday (July 21) they confirmed they’re not actually getting back together (like many were quick to hope), but they’ve got to feel good about the reception they’d get if they ever did. 

What actually is coming is some sort of 10-year anniversary re-release of their highly successful third album_ Welcome to the Black Parade_. The band took to its official Twitter account to clarify the ambiguous video: “We’ve been really touched and blown away by the response to the teaser trailer,” they wrote, before asserting they have no tour or reunion planned this time around.

Sooo basically, they're not getting back together. It would've been nice if I could've at least seen them in concert once. *sad smile*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi again...


----------



## MT45 (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi again...



Hey!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Welcome to the Black Charade, anyone?
> 
> We’re just kidding -- My Chemical Romancecertainly got its fans going Wednesday byteasing some sort of event on Sept. 23; on Thursday (July 21) they confirmed they’re not actually getting back together (like many were quick to hope), but they’ve got to feel good about the reception they’d get if they ever did.
> 
> ...


yaaaaaasssss


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Welcome to the Black Charade, anyone?
> 
> We’re just kidding -- My Chemical Romancecertainly got its fans going Wednesday byteasing some sort of event on Sept. 23; on Thursday (July 21) they confirmed they’re not actually getting back together (like many were quick to hope), but they’ve got to feel good about the reception they’d get if they ever did.
> 
> ...


but still I will never forget black parade even if they never get back together


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> yaaaaaasssss


*scrEECHES* *SAVES*


light tear drop said:


> but still I will never forget black parade even if they never get back together


Agreed.

Now I must work on this drawing and then add this dream to this book. XD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Wha..........? I need context on this. I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Wha..........? I need context on this. I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


MCR? Is that what you're confused about?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> MCR? Is that what you're confused about?


What does M.C.R. stand for & what in general are you guys talking about?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

My Chemical Romance... it's a band I never heard of before now. Lurking is amazing


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> What does M.C.R. stand for & what in general are you guys talking about?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

I never listened to them, but a few friends when I was in high school really liked them.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I never listened to them, but a few friends when I was in high school really liked them.



I never really listened to them either. I grew up as an EDM kid.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>



It looks like 4 random British emos with john snow's half-assed cousin Jane snaw who was never able to have a memorable career in his life.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It looks like 4 random British emos with john snow's half-assed cousin Jane snaw.


See, that could be seen as a half-assed description of The Beatles...


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It looks like 4 random British emos with john snow's half-assed cousin Jane snaw who was never able to have a memorable career in his life.


XD well...


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I never listened to them, but a few friends when I was in high school really liked them.


Ah. They're pretty good. 

I'm almost done with your drawing. XD I also have a question


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Ah. They're pretty good.
> 
> I'm almost done with your drawing. XD I also have a question



Maybe I'll check them out 
What's the question?


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Maybe I'll check them out
> What's the question?


Okie. Cx
What color do you want the flannel to be? I do have a nice dark blue I could do first and see if you like it? And if not I can change it. Up to you


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Okie. Cx
> What color do you want the flannel to be? I do have a nice dark blue I could do first and see if you like it? And if not I can change it. Up to you



The blue sounds great, actually!


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> The blue sounds great, actually!


Okie. Cx oh and one last question, XD how am I gonna send this picture to you?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh no i just realized my icon has no shoulders AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh no i just realized my icon has no shoulders AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


Tis okay Sir Coyote. Donut worry


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> The blue sounds great, actually!



Red flannel red flannel red flannel


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Tis okay Sir Coyote. Donut worry



Are you able to send it over PM? Or you need an email or something?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Tis okay Sir Coyote. Donut worry


**Flops around on floor*

I CAN'T GET UP AHHHHHHHHHHH!*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> **Flops around on floor*
> 
> I CAN'T GET UP AHHHHHHHHHHH!*


Maybe your shoulders are just really small :U
You do have a long neck.


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> Red flannel red flannel red flannel


XD 


Sogreth said:


> Are you able to send it over PM? Or you need an email or something?


An email works. Lol 


-Praydeth- said:


> **Flops around on floor*
> 
> I CAN'T GET UP AHHHHHHHHHHH!*


*sits you on your paws* now now. Don't act like a newborn


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2017)

*buzz buzz*


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> *buzz buzz*


*fox noises*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> *fox noises*


*woofs joyously*


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *woofs joyously*



*howling at the moon*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> *howling at the moon*


Dammit, you're going to start a h-
AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> *howling at the moon*


Why howl? Don't you ever just stare and appreciate how bright and distracting it is?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> *buzz buzz*


Oh you get wings now do yeh.................... WELL I GOT NEWS FUR YOU I DON'T EVEN AVE FOCKIN ARMS!


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Why howl? Don't you ever just stare and appreciate how bright and distracting it is?


XD it is pretty. But I am not a fan of it when it makes me lose sleep on full moons or a few days after the full moon. 


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Dammit, you're going to start a h-
> AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!





JohnnyLobo said:


> *howling at the moon*


XD well crap. 


-Praydeth- said:


> Oh you get wings now do yeh.................... WELL I GOT NEWS FUR YOU I DON'T EVEN AVE FOCKIN ARMS!


Shhhh. You have arms. Relax


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Why howl? Don't you ever just stare and appreciate how bright and distracting it is?


Why don't you appreciate you were created with arms unlike me?[fixed]


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Why don't you appreciate you were created with arms unlike me? Seems a bit hypocritical don't it now?


What's hypocritical? That word is out of place.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Why don't you appreciate you were created with arms unlike me?[fixed]


Do you have Photoshop or GIMP? I have a file that would let you make your own art with arms, shoulders, and the whole deal...


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

I just did a cross of a hiccup and a burp...that was weird.


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 15, 2017)

Alright, goodnight everyone!

Say an awooo for me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Do you have Photoshop or GIMP? I have a file that would let you make your own art with arms, shoulders, and the whole deal...


Both i and the person who made this said it may have not been THE best & actually offered to re create it he never intended to make it look like I was a edge lord.


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> Alright, goodnight everyone!
> 
> Say an awooo for me.


Goodnight cx


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Both i and the person who made this said it ma have not been THE best & actually offered to re create it never intended to make it look like I was a edge lord.


Okay, now I'm confoosed


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Okay, now I'm confoosed


had to fix it spelling errors getting late.


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

*takes four steps, then lays on the floor*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Both i and the person who made this said it may have not been THE best & actually offered to re create it he never intended to make it look like I was a edge lord.


100 points for Reti


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

I love how i'm the armless one but i'm the one guy who hasn't faceplanted. @Rystren @Crimson_Steel17 @Karatine @WolfyJake @Martin2W


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 15, 2017)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
@Serin youre the best! <3 <3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

*faceplants on @-Praydeth- *


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *faceplants on @-Praydeth- *



_AHHHHH! WHAT IS IT? GET IT OF ME EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAH!_
**Thrashes violently*


Spoiler



*Extremely violently*


*​


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> _AHHHHH! WHAT IS IT? GET IT OF ME EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAH!_
> **Thrashes violently*
> 
> 
> ...







(nothing against you your awesome)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> _AHHHHH! WHAT IS IT? GET IT OF ME EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAH!_
> **Thrashes violently*
> 
> 
> ...


*Tackles*

Ref nearby: "Two Takedown, Red!"


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> (nothing against you your awesome)


When you see a Bloatfly in Fallout


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> When you see a Bloatfly in Fallout


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> @Serin youre the best! <3 <3


Thanks :3 I'm glad you love it! <3


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> @Serin youre the best! <3 <3


Yay, Serin! Nice picture :Y


light tear drop said:


>


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yay, Serin! Nice picture :Y


Gah! Spoilers (and yes, I know that the ending I get depends on my actions)!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Gah! Spoilers (and yes, I know that the ending I get depends on my actions)!


But Fallout 1 is 20 years old! xD
unless you intended to play it .--.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Those look.....scary...*cringes*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Serin said:


> Those look.....scary...*cringes*


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Me: *clicks on picture for a better view*
Phone: let's get a look at that sexy foot to the bottom right shall we? *zooms in on foot* 
Me: .......that wasn't the view I was looking for but if that's what pleases you....?


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 15, 2017)

I need a fucking drink, hombres.

No context necessary. I just need some fucking bourbon.


----------



## Serin (Mar 15, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Nawwwshhhiiieee. C:


Mandragoras said:


> I need a fucking drink, hombres.
> 
> No context necessary. I just need some fucking bourbon.


*pushes bourbon towards?* well hello there


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I need a fucking drink, hombres.
> 
> No context necessary. I just need some fucking bourbon.








 "Bourbon coming right up"
*Gives bourbon*


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 15, 2017)

Free drinks are always good.

I remember someone once bought me a shot at a local karaoke night thinking I was someone else. I didn't even have ID on me. It was kind of great, even if the drink in question was... weird. I think it was a Skittle shot? Tasted like peach candy. It boggles the mind.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

"Have some soft jazz to go with that drink" *tuns on jukebox*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> But Fallout 1 is 20 years old! xD
> unless you intended to play it .--.


I do... and I'm REALLY far behind the times


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I do... and I'm REALLY far behind the times


"Hail Hydr- .... i mean... Enclave~"


----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I do... and I'm REALLY far behind the times


prepare yourself


Spoiler: "companions"








Every time, you don't know pain until Ian has sprayed you full of bullets for the 50th time.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> "Hail Hydr- .... i mean... Enclave~"


I just died of laughter... this is my ghost typing


----------



## Mabus (Mar 15, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I just died of laughter... this is my ghost typing



Ayyyy! (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ayyyy! (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞


Respawn in 3... 2... 1... *Fizzles into existence*
Okay, I'm back!

Hai Mabus! *hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't know about you lot but I find it quite hilarious and pathetic when people make a big dramatic exit out of a community where it really doesn't matter. For fucks sake, if you're going to go, go already instead of pulling this whole victim complex card and acting like you're better than everyone else BS, no one cares, find a community that is more suitable to your needs and be done with it already.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't know about you lot but I find it quite hilarious and pathetic when people make a big dramatic exit out of a community where it really doesn't matter. For fucks sake, if you're going to go, go already instead of pulling this whole victim complex card and acting like you're better than everyone else BS, no one cares, find a community that is more suitable to your needs and be done with it already.


Same fam. On the internet people are just another dot in the crowd; come and go as you please.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Same fam. On the internet people are just another dot in the crowd; come and go as you please.


_Exactly. _Unless you play a significant role in said community there really is no point in making such a dramatic exit. I suppose people that are so devoid of a real life can't help themselves though...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

*walks in*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

*gets taser* Who are you?!? D:<


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> _Exactly. _Unless you play a significant role in said community there really is no point in making such a dramatic exit. I suppose people that are so devoid of a real life can't help themselves though...


I mean to our cores, everyone wants to feel just a lillll' important. I think that's a part of it.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 16, 2017)

*walks out*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I mean to our cores, everyone wants to feel just a lillll' important. I think that's a part of it.


Yeah but seeking validation where there is none to be found is kinda pointless, and making others feel insignificant about themselves on your way out only leaves a bad impression of yourself if you should ever decide to come back.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah but seeking validation where there is none to be found is kinda pointless, and making others feel insignificant about themselves on your way out only leaves a bad impression of yourself if you should ever decide to come back.


Tru. Wasn't stating that it's a good or respectable thing to do, just kinda idea spittin :^P


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *walks in*


Sshhhhhh. He's a bit angry right now. That's why he didn't faceplant


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Respawn in 3... 2... 1... *Fizzles into existence*
> Okay, I'm back!
> 
> Hai Mabus! *hugs*


Howdy Crimson 

*proceeds to hug everyone and scurry off* 
^•3•^


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't know about you lot but I find it quite hilarious and pathetic when people make a big dramatic exit out of a community where it really doesn't matter. For fucks sake, if you're going to go, go already instead of pulling this whole victim complex card and acting like you're better than everyone else BS, no one cares, find a community that is more suitable to your needs and be done with it already.


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello all


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> View attachment 17269


It's a human! Scatter! 


Mabus said:


> Howdy Crimson
> 
> *proceeds to hug everyone and scurry off*
> ^•3•^


Awee.


Atsuma said:


> Hello all


Herro


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> View attachment 17269


I feel this picture is missing something, a steaming cup of coffee, maybe?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> It's a human! Scatter!
> 
> Awee.
> 
> Herro



Hooman?! >8U
We dont need no stinking hoomanz!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> It's a human! Scatter!
> 
> Awee.
> 
> Herro


aw cmon, you want me to find a picture of an anthro reading a newspaper? :v
two minutes is the max I can spare.


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 16, 2017)

-huggles wife pillow- x.x thats raciest 


Mabus said:


> Hooman?! >8U
> We dont need no stinking hoomanz!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Atsuma said:


> -huggles wife pillow- x.x thats raciest



I am woofer, I see only gray... :v

*bows head*


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hooman?! >8U
> We dont need no stinking hoomanz!


XD


Karatine said:


> aw cmon, you want me to find a picture of an anthro reading a newspaper? :v
> two minutes is the max I can spare.


XD okay. Maybe a free pass this time. Lol


Atsuma said:


> -huggles wife pillow- x.x thats raciest


Oh....popsicles.


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am woofer, I see only gray... :v
> 
> *bows head*


Yes bow down to me


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> aw cmon, you want me to find a picture of an anthro reading a newspaper? :v
> two minutes is the max I can spare.








Found one. Where's my prize?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Atsuma said:


> Yes bow down to me



-_- ... 

^_^ *prepares torturing equipment*


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> -_- ...
> 
> ^_^ *prepares torturing equipment*


*slightly concerned?* *quickly pushes @Atsuma away* shhhh. Choose life and your wife.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Found one. Where's my prize?


Your prize is...

another newspaper


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 16, 2017)

its ok, wife pillow has this.- throws a pillow at Mabus-


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

*casually sits*


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 16, 2017)

*casually shits*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *casually sits*


*tenses up, waits in shocked silence*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

*moans* Im back whether you want it or not.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *moans* Im back whether you want it or not.


Hi


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

-w- mmmm 

Saw Movie scenes, you are the best therapy for my eternal internal anger~

How is everyone tonight? =D


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> -w- mmmm
> 
> Saw Movie scenes, you are the best therapy for my eternal internal anger~
> 
> How is everyone tonight? =D


*Is casually sitting*


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 16, 2017)

Really want some spicy beef noodles......


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi


Hi, cutie. How are you?


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 16, 2017)

I cant wait though, I bought art of my fursona in an butler suit lol. Im like waiting for it.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hi, cutie. How are you?





Serin said:


> Sshhhhhh. He's a bit angry right now. That's why he didn't faceplant


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Is casually sitting*



:3

*leaves a steak*


*Shimmies back to my side of the forums*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Im realizing something.... theres too many red-eyed black woofers in the forums! >:0


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im realizing something.... theres too many red-eyed black woofers in the forums! >:0


This is why I have two eye colors


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Is casually sitting*


No pterodactyl screeches? no sudden faceplants? There, there Rystren. *pats*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> -_- ...
> 
> ^_^ *prepares torturing equipment*


Stick him, boy! (not really, I've been looking for an excuse to use that line for FAR too long)


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Stick him, boy! (not really, I've been looking for an excuse to use that line for FAR too long)



This pleases me, here have a cookie!
*gives a cookie*

 *also gives one to Rystren because he needs one*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> This pleases me, here have a cookie!
> *gives a cookie*
> 
> *also gives one to Rystren because he needs one*


Things would be easier if my shirt lived anger would not decay like it does


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Dont be angry at me, my dear furballs. Im just crazy and weird. Can I get a hug.


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 16, 2017)

Hmm well I am a warlock demonic wolf. cant beat that ;P


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dont be angry at me, my dear furballs. Im just crazy and weird. Can I get a hug.


Who would be angry at you?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Things would be easier if my shirt lived anger would not decay like it does


 well, I'm sorry for whatever happened. *hugs*


Martin2W said:


> Dont be angry at me, my dear furballs. Im just crazy and weird. Can I get a hug.


*'Nother hug*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

*Doesn't bother quoting to save button pushes*
*hugs all*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

*hugs all back*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Who would be angry at you?


 Just checking if everyone OK with me.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Just checking if everyone OK with me.


I'm fine with you. I'm facing consequences for my pre-caffeinated mistake earlier, but I tolerate everyone


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm just going to sleep before my mood degenerates further


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im realizing something.... theres too many red-eyed black woofers in the forums! >:0


Yea they are pretty common. But color pallets not aligned with the actual animal come off as loony to me.


Martin2W said:


> Just checking if everyone OK with me.


I'm fine with you Tomb but how are you in relation to me that is the question.



Rystren said:


> I'm just going to sleep before my mood degenerates further



Sometimes that is what you need if you find it disrupting you in the morning talk to me, Trust in me. Ill set you free At no apparent fee.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

@-Praydeth-  Everything OK, dont worry. I like you the way you are, we all are different.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm just going to sleep before my mood degenerates further


Noo dont sleep, stay here, have some fun.


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Fun in 2017? *Tilts head to the side*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

So quiet here everyone is sleeping  *crawls on the ceiling and sighs*


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't worry, I'm awake!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Don't worry, I'm awake!


Hey how are you? What is your story? Why you joined this forum?


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey how are you? What is your story? Why you joined this forum?









Just kidding. I'm ok, thanks for your asking. My story? I'll have to do a comic strip about it one day. I joined the forum so I could actually get involved in the fandom in some way, and of course to meet some badass sergals! 
How are you?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Just kidding. I'm ok, thanks for your asking. My story? I'll have to do a comic strip about it one day. I joined the forum so I could actually get involved in the fandom in some way, and of course to meet some badass sergals!
> How are you?


Im just depressed and sad. There are so many things I have to do for the next week.


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

I really wish i wasn't alive right now


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im just depressed and sad. There are so many things I have to do for the next week.



Oh, that's a shame. Are you at university? I've just started and God it's stressful. Just try not to let things get you down too much (that includes you too @Selly)


----------



## modfox (Mar 16, 2017)

this fox will dox you! jk


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, that's a shame. Are you at university? I've just started and God it's stressful. Just try not to let things get you down too much (that includes you too @Selly)


Yep Im at university.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yep Im at university.



You have my prayers. What are you studying BTW?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> You have my prayers. What are you studying BTW?


IT ,you?


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> IT ,you?



History and philosophy (darn the existentialism!)


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 16, 2017)

Mixtape idea: The Sensual Sounds of 3rd Grade Music Class: _Recorders for Your Soul
_
first track: hot cross buns but it transitions into the sax solo from Careless Whispers


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

I really regret waking up today.

Haven't woken up feeling this miserable in a while... Just want to curl up and hide somewhere.

Maybe I'd best stay away today, or at least for now, see how i feel later.

Peace gentlefurs


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

Feeling miserable and hating life seems to be a recurring trend in this fandom, we need some of dem good vibes!






Remember, greet each day with enthusiasm no matter how depressed you feel...


----------



## modfox (Mar 16, 2017)

Ég mun eyða öllum úlfur kyns


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hvernig hjartarskinn einn að eyða úlfa? o3o


----------



## modfox (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hvernig hjartarskinn einn að eyða úlfa? o3o


?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

modfox said:


> ?


My Icelandic is shit, and no you won't, the wolves will endure!


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> I really regret waking up today.
> 
> Haven't woken up feeling this miserable in a while... Just want to curl up and hide somewhere.
> 
> ...



But we'll miss you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

By the way, I'm gay.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> So quiet here everyone is sleeping  *crawls on the ceiling and sighs*



SLEEPING?NO!NEVER!I have too much energy but...Outside is raining and rain makes me *yawnnnnnn*.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> By the way, I'm gay.



Welcome to the club.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Welcome to the club.


I was part of the club ages ago, just making sure everyone knows. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2017)

Last day of work before 6 days off, for Spring break. Much reading, lounging, drinking, writing and sleeping is planned.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I was part of the club ages ago, just making sure everyone knows. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



...this hole time I thought I'm bisexual but to be honest girls are ...meh.I just discovered that a few dayz ago.Ha!




I think there is still a low percentage.Maybe because of animes.


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> Last day of work before 6 days off, for Spring break. Much reading, lounging, drinking, writing and sleeping is planned.



I take advantage of my days off as an all important opportunity to wear a hat.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> ...this hole time I thought I'm bisexual but to be honest girls are ...meh.I just discovered that a few dayz ago.Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a fox with 9 dongs once, all I know is that made me happy. ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm in a long distance relationship with another guy. At nearly 26 years old, sexuality is still not fully understood for me. Because what attracts me is someone's personality, regardless of their gender.


----------



## modfox (Mar 16, 2017)

my sexuality is str8


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

modfox said:


> my sexuality is str8


Don't worry, the fandom will turn you gay yet, just wait. Inhale the gay, exhale the gay.


----------



## modfox (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't worry, the fandom will turn you gay yet, just wait. Inhale the gay, exhale the gay.


been here for a year and I am still the same as when I first started


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

modfox said:


> been here for a year and I am still the same as when I first started



Give it 2 or 3 more


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 16, 2017)

modfox said:


> been here for a year and I am still the same as when I first started



Seems reasonable.


----------



## Reti (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi! =3



Mr. Fox said:


> Don't worry, the fandom will turn you gay yet, just wait. Inhale the gay, exhale the gay.


It doesn't work that way! =o



modfox said:


> been here for a year and I am still the same as when I first started


Be brave, stay strong.
I've saw studies stating that 50% of the fandom is gay... I can't find my sources back so you're free not to believe me. ^^'


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

Reti said:


> It doesn't work that way! =o/QUOTE]


That's highly subjective, I know people that claim the fandom turned them gay. Of course, they could just be joking, but they seemed quite serious at the time...


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 16, 2017)

Reti said:


> Hi! =3
> 
> 
> It doesn't work that way! =o
> ...


From what I have read it's more like forty percent, but a solid thirty percent that does not over lap is bi/pan/not totally straight.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

morning everyone!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

Coffee!! GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME!!! >:O


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Coffee!! GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME!!! >:O


my coffee! its 5 30 am for me


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Coffee is my Kryptonite


Aaaaaaaaaah


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> Coffee is my Kryptonite
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaah


No this is my caramel coffee!


----------



## Reti (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's highly subjective, I know people that claim the fandom turned them gay. Of course, they could just be joking, but they seemed quite serious at the time...


You're right, I know it can... But I meant that it's not automatic, every furry won't turn gay with time.
But I get your point, my sentence was unclear. ^^'



JohnnyLobo said:


> From what I have read it's more like forty percent, but a solid thirty percent that does not over lap is bi/pan/not totally straight.


Oh, okay, thanks for the numbers. =o



light tear drop said:


> morning everyone!


Aww... cuute. =3
(using real pictures to do the reflection in the eyes... That's neato' ._.)




light tear drop said:


> my coffee! its 5 30 am for me



GHA! Less cute! Less cute! 
*hide in a corner, hiding his head behind his ears*




Selly said:


> Coffee is my Kryptonite
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaah


I don't like coffee... I would like to like coffee as you guys like it. ;-;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> my coffee! its 5 30 am for me


Anytime is coffee time!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anytime is coffee time!


But there is one cup that i brewed its mine


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't want coffee, it makes me really tired and out of energy. That and i hate the taste of it.

Don't kill me yet...


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> I don't want coffee, it makes me really tired and out of energy. That and i hate the taste of it.
> 
> Don't kill me yet...


Oh ok 

PS to everyone i just wanna say so i dont have to pick sides I dont care if your bi gay lesbian or anything else as long as your a nice person your good in my book


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> But there is one cup that i brewed its mine


Indeed.


----------



## Reti (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> I don't want coffee, it makes me really tired and out of energy. That and i hate the taste of it.
> 
> Don't kill me yet...


Oooh... That's what you meant?
I don't know why but people think I'm childish when I say that I don't like coffee...
*takes a sip of his hot chocolate with whipped cream and sugar sparkles in it*



light tear drop said:


> Oh ok
> 
> PS to everyone i just wanna say so i dont have to pick sides I dont care if your bi gay lesbian or anything else as long as your a nice person your good in my book


That's the spirit!...
Plus, we already are a minority as furries... So we don't really need to make minorities in the minority... ^^'


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oooh... That's what you meant?
> I don't know why but people think I'm childish when I say that I don't like coffee...
> *takes a sip of his hot chocolate with sugar sparkles in in*



I'm very much the same, even at my age~


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Reti (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> I'm very much the same, even at my age~


*hugs*
I know the feeling bro'...

*wisper*
Even if I'm younger... muhahahaha... >=3
(sorry...)




Sogreth said:


> Good morning


GHA! Who are y-...

Oh... Hi Sogreth! =3


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Good morning



Morning!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Good morning


Top of the morning


----------



## Reti (Mar 16, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Top of the morning


Jackaboy!

Oooh, I would like to know, who is/are the best youtuber(s) in your country? (or your favorite at least)
(it's better if there is english subtitles of course since I want to watch. ^^')


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Reti said:


> Jackaboy!
> 
> Oooh, I would like to know, who is/are the best youtuber(s) in your country? (or your favorite at least)



So now Jack is a thing because he says that in every single video? xD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Reti said:


> Jackaboy!
> 
> Oooh, I would like to know, who is/are the best youtuber(s) in your country? (or your favorite at least)


Markiplier
Jackaboy
Ihascupquake
cry


----------



## Reti (Mar 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> So now Jack is a thing because he says that in every single video? xD


It's the only one I've heard saying that... I don't even know if it means something.



light tear drop said:


> Markiplier
> Jackaboy
> Ihascupquake
> cry


I know jack is irish (who doesn't know?) but I didn't know about Markiplier...
And I don't know the 2 others. =o
I'll check them out.


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't really follow youtubers anymore. Though I've fallen in love with an Australian cockatoo that swears a lot. Things like that are good Pick-me-ups for me.


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2017)

Huh, I've taken to having espresso in the morning, with no sugar...odd, the bitter taste grows on you, and if you're in a hurry, it's a good option. Though I still like a more casual cup of brewed coffee, of a cappuccino, here and again.


----------



## Reti (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> I don't really follow youtubers anymore. Though I've fallen in love with an Australian cockatoo that swears a lot. Things like that are good Pick-me-ups for me.


Here we have "the attic player" (le joueur du grenier) that I like a lot... But I've checked the subtitles and... Well, that's not really accurate, but fine.


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> Huh, I've taken to having espresso in the morning, with no sugar...odd, the bitter taste grows on you, and if you're in a hurry, it's a good option. Though I still like a more casual cup of brewed coffee, of a cappuccino, here and again.


I used to drink coffee with sugar...that was bad. But I also wanna drink tea...but we don't have any *cri*

I probably need to lay off the coffee anyways. It tends to make me tired and relaxed


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

By the way, I'm straight.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Freedom!
Just spent  10 minutes trying to turn on my Nintendo Switch only to realize that my adapter wasn't plugged in.


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> By the way, I'm straight.


People look at me weird with the way I say I'm straight but it's funny. 


Charrburn said:


> Freedom!
> Just spent 10 minutes trying to turn on my Nintendo Switch only to realize that my adapter wasn't plugged in.


Yay! Herro dere


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> People look at me weird with the way I say I'm straight but it's funny.
> 
> Yay! Herro dere


Hello. :3 I'm so ready to relax and do nothing all day.. except for going to see the new Beauty and the Beast movie later. So I guess I have to do something. :3


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Well, my mood seems to have improved a bit, no heavy feeling in my chest, sadness still there a bit but not as bad as earlier.

Yay


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> I used to drink coffee with sugar...that was bad. But I also wanna drink tea...but we don't have any *cri*
> 
> I probably need to lay off the coffee anyways. It tends to make me tired and relaxed



This happens to me, as well, often: Instead of waking me up, I get more sleepy. Or else, it has a delayed reaction, and I get tired, and am then wide awake, say 4 to 6 hours later.

I tried Yerba Mate a while back, and liked that...it was brewed and iced, so maybe not 'traditional', but had a pleasant effect, kind of calming and stimulating, at the same time.


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Caffeine in general makes me feel unwell, tired and weak. Feverish like symptoms.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

My Lord like the past three pages are about coffee! I can't even have caffine in general anymore because I developed heart conditions.

You wan't to know what happens if I have caffeine now? I pass out Thirty minutes tops!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> You wan't to know what happens if I have caffeine now? I pass out Thirty minutes tops!


Want to know what happens when I have coffee? Absolutely nothing, I'm immune to caffeine.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Today is a sad day. Today I will be selling my first ever gaming pc. I made it myself in February 2012 and had lots of fun on it for years.
Bye-bye  


Spoiler: *sniff*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Today is a sad day. Today I will be selling my first ever gaming pc. I made it myself in February 2012 and had lots of fun on it for years.
> Bye-bye
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *sniff*


Easy now there Jake. Easy now spend as much time with the lass one last time if ya need to.


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

My first computer...All that remains of her is her memories... Had her for 5 years, parts keep going wrong... Being replaced. The only original part that remains is the hard drive... Even if that breaks, it's staying with her.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

*flops*


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

*flops lovingly*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

I need to help my boss decorate for St. Patty's Day -_- she really gets into the holidays lol.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

So. No new phone today


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

I am therefore I must scream! :V

*screams in wolf*


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am therefore I must scream! :V
> 
> *screams in wolf*


*answers in Lupain*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am therefore I must scream! :V
> 
> *screams in wolf*


*makes weird gargling noise*
Idek


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am therefore I must scream! :V
> 
> *screams in wolf*


*Lays on*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am therefore I must scream! :V
> 
> *screams in wolf*





LupusFamilia said:


> *answers in Lupain*





WolfyJake said:


> *makes weird gargling noise*
> Idek



What is even happening?!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> What is even happening?!


The result of too many wolves in a thread


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Is it time... To start a howl?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> Is it time... To start a howl?


Nope. Not time.
I vote a furpile though


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Nope. Not time.
> I vote a furpile though


Agree


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> The result of too many wolves in a thread



Never to many.Wait,do you hear that? They're coming.PREPARE THE BOWS.S T E A D Y...FIRE! Wait a second... What are we supposed to attack?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

I have no idea what my pc is worth...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have no idea what my pc is worth...



Google a little about the parts.Then just lower the total price a little.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Never to many.Wait,do you hear that? They're coming.PREPARE THE BOWS.S T E A D Y...FIRE! Wait a second... What are we supposed to attack?


I don't know but I'm scared now.  Are you gonna kill all non wolves?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Lays on*


*keeps speaking lupain*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Nope. Not time.
> I vote a furpile though


Hold meeeeee
*falls over*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hold meeeeee
> *falls over*


*Is used as a pillow*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I don't know but I'm scared now.  Are you gonna kill all non wolves?



No,no,no.It was just a simulation.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I don't know but I'm scared now.  Are you gonna kill all non wolves?



What are you afraid about? You'll just hide behind me again! Lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Is used as a pillow*


*Imagining this*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> What are you afraid about? You'll just hide behind me again! Lol


Being behind you is my safeplace. :3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Google a little about the parts.Then just lower the total price a little.


Okay. So this is what I came up with...

AMD Radeon R9 270X Sapphire Toxic 2GB Video Card
€170,-
Two big ass top mounted fans
€30,-
Gigabyte Ultra Durable 3 Motherboard
€150,-
6 gigs of ram
€40,-
500 GB of HDD's
€35,-
Cooler Master Cosmos SE Tower
€140,-

Total = €565,-
I'll ask €550 for it. I'll take €475.

If anyone notices something crazy, please tell me and I'll adjust my prices 
I was honestly expecting to get around €250 for it...
Guess it aged well


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Wonder what mines worth now?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> By the way, I'm gay.


No worries we accept you as gay. There is nothing wrong being gay. Tbh gays are are friendly and chill.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> Wonder what mines worth now?



Tell.me.everything.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Omigot. I forgot. It doesn't have two HDD's but two SSD's 
More monies for me!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Omigot. I forgot. It doesn't have two HDD's but two SSD's
> More monies for me!


Can I have your money?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No worries we accept you as gay. There is nothing wrong being gay. Tbh gays are are friendly and chill.


To be honest most people in general are pretty chill. It doesn't mean someone who is gay can be a complete fucking jackass though like any other person.

Were all people and no one is exempt from personality traits (whether good or bad) just because of their sexual identity.

Though wolfyjake is jolly as teddy Roosevelt & is a bit flamboyant (in the good way).


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Ok ok calm down. Hi everyone, hi handsome wolf. Anybody want to chat or ask me question?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok ok calm down. Hi everyone, hi handsome wolf. Anybody want to chat or ask me question?


So why is your sergal named Tombstone?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> So why is your sergal named Tombstone?


O-hh-hhhh. *laughs* ok *climbs wall*. Ok I will tell you, there are several reasons.
1. It sounds cool, doesnt it?
2. My sergal is very badass looking, beafy, long dreadlocks, swirly red eyes, red fur, cuffs and other toys, Im still not sure about toys but Im thinking about metal earings in one ear, possibly se ornamentation in dreadlocks using beeds. So this name fits.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey I was just trying to say were all just people & that all people in general are chill if you look closely.

But anyways on another note I think it's time we started a conversation about *bowler hats*.





I mean they just look great don't they!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hey I was just trying to say were all just people & that all people in general are chill if you look closely.
> 
> But anyways on another note I think it's time we started a conversation about *bowler hats*.
> 
> ...





Charrburn said:


> Being behind you is my safeplace. :3


No place is safer than behind a bear butt. ^^


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> O-hh-hhhh. *laughs* ok *climbs wall*. Ok I will tell you, there are several reasons.
> 1. It sounds cool, doesnt it?
> 2. My sergal is very badass looking, beafy, long dreadlocks, swirly red eyes, red fur, cuffs and other toys, Im still not sure about toys but Im thinking about metal earings in one ear, possibly se ornamentation in dreadlocks using beeds. So this name fits.


Yeah it does seem very badass.
Also, Tombstone pizza is pretty good. Now you know.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yeah it does seem very badass.
> Also, Tombstone pizza is pretty good. Now you know.


Eat pizza. Dont be vegan, dont eat shit, eat pizza, dlicious one. Also final design of my sergal heavilly depends on my fursuit maker Im working with right now designing this thing.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Eat pizza. Dont be vegan, dont eat shit, eat pizza, dlicious one.


*And now.... we wait for the pissed off vegan!*

_**Kicks up lawn chair to immediately after plop down in it while his arms rest behind his head**_

Anyone of yall else wan't to kick up a chair?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hey I was just trying to say were all just people & that all people in general are chill if you look closely.
> 
> But anyways on another note I think it's time we started a conversation about *bowler hats*.
> 
> ...


Tf2 has ruined me.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

*ruffles everyone's head floof* >:3

Woofufufufu! >: P


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

*rolls around in euros*
I'm a happy wolf


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *ruffles everyone's head floof* >:3
> 
> Woofufufufu! >: P


Gahh! My immaculate head floof! I need to spray it with woofer repellent 
: P


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *ruffles everyone's head floof* >:3
> 
> Woofufufufu! >: P


**Represses growl while face clenches backwards*





Spoiler: Hey coyotes are assholes this is a DOMESTICATED one!










*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

I love you guys 
Dont mind my shenanigans!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *ruffles everyone's head floof* >:3
> 
> Woofufufufu! >: P



Do it again :3 it was nice.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Do it again :3 it was nice.


Oh yeah, actually. Headrubs are freaking amazing. I genuinely mean that, lol

Probably the best part of getting a haircut


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

@Mabus please ruffle my head fur and back fur. It feels nice, tingles *happy sergal noises*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh yeah, actually. Headrubs are freaking amazing. I genuinely mean that, lol
> 
> Probably the best part of getting a haircut



I cut my own hair, and I just buzz it all. So I don't get that lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh yeah, actually. Headrubs are freaking amazing. I genuinely mean that, lol
> 
> Probably the best part of getting a haircut


Knowing what you actually sound like and imaging you saying that made me feel a bit uncomfortable..................


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Nobody knows what I sound like and nobody ever will...
MUAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Knowing what you actually sound like and imaging you saying that made me feel a bit uncomfortable..................


Lol, well, I sound a bit different talking in a microphone than usual. I can't imagine why that made you uncomfortable though...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


You're you again!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You're you again!


No not entirely. I'm irritated


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*



Ah..... hows it been Rice Train?

*squats down to his ears*
I FUCKING SWEAR IF YOU DON''T STOP FACEPALMING I'M GOING TO TRY & CURB STOMP YOU THE NEXT TIME YOU DO IT ON PURPOSE! :v
_*pats on head gently*_

Yep it's good ol Rice Train.



Rystren said:


> No not entirely. I'm irritated


What's bothering you? I'm sure I can help in some form or another.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ah..... hows it been Rice Train?
> 
> *squats down to his ears*
> I FUCKING SWEAR IF YOU DON''T STOP FACEPALMING I'M GOING TO TRY & CURB STOMP YOU THE NEXT TIME YOU DO IT ON PURPOSE! :v
> ...


Good thing he doesn't facepalm then ^^


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ah..... hows it been Rice Train?
> 
> *squats down to his ears*
> I FUCKING SWEAR IF YOU DON''T STOP FACEPALMING I'M GOING TO TRY & CURB STOMP YOU THE NEXT TIME YOU DO IT ON PURPOSE! :v
> ...


Lots and lots of bullshit.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lots and lots of bullshit.



That's not good  sorry to hear that. I hope it gets sorted out.

Have a hug for your troubles!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

*sergal noises and lots of merping* please pat me, Im cute sergal wanting some love.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *sergal noises and lots of merping* please pat me, Im cute sergal wanting some love.


Give me hug, sergal


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *sergal noises and lots of merping* please pat me, Im cute sergal wanting some love.


*makes weird noise then tackle hugs sergal*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lots and lots of bullshit.


Hey ill tell you the best way I get past a lot of bullshit that's troubling me. 

Prove to other people that you're strong enough to overcome those challenges.

You make a good impression.
You usually improve your skill by overcoming these challenges.
People will always be able to give you a second shot since they've seen you get past extremely challenging situations where others stop trying. They will know you just need one more chance to overcome a problem that got the best out of you before.


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Gonna go for a nap/siesta.
Really fucking horny for some reason..

*Buries himself under the duvet*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> Gonna go for a nap/siesta.
> Really fucking horny for some reason..
> 
> *Buries himself under the duvet*



I don't know if sleep is gonna help you.
Just do something that will keep you busy.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> Gonna go for a nap/siesta.
> Really fucking horny for some reason..
> 
> *Buries himself under the duvet*


A nap............. Call it Whatever you wan't to call it I guess.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Give me hug, sergal


*hugs cute kitsune*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Selly said:


> Gonna go for a nap/siesta.
> Really fucking horny for some reason..
> 
> *Buries himself under the duvet*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

*


Martin2W said:


> *hugs cute kitsune*


*Hugs back*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


same...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

*Casually hums a peaceful tune*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> *Casually hums a peaceful tune*


*Sneaks around and suddenly plays AC/DC at volume 100%*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *Sneaks around and suddenly plays AC/DC at volume 100%*



Oh no, not metal.NOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> same...


I..... I just thought you were really jolly.......... apparently I was wrong..........



katalistik said:


> Oh no, not metal.NOOOOOOOOOOO.


AC/DC IS NOT EVEN METAL!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Oh no, not metal.NOOOOOOOOOOO.


Dude, AC/DC is hard rock, not metal.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *Sneaks around and suddenly plays AC/DC at volume 100%*


*Casually plays two steps from hell*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Dude, AC/DC is hard rock, not metal.


^

But it was still loud...I was enjoying my peaceful...ness


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

*plays Sabaton at a glorious volume*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> ^
> 
> But it was still loud...I was enjoying my peaceful...ness


HAHA! I will ruin everything with good music! Nobody is safe.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Casually plays two steps from hell*



Yes.

You are win


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Dude, AC/DC is hard rock, not metal.



Ahem. "A hard rock/blues rock band, they have also been considered a heavy metal band".


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

*plays hip hop husky at volume 900* enjoy


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> HAHA! I will ruin everything with good music! Nobody is safe.



Not even the cuddly teddy bear? :3


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 16, 2017)

After hearing about the furred reich I was inspired create this conspiracy theory why holocaust never happened. But be aware it's just fiction, I'm not actually denying the holocaust. 
_
Extermination/death camps never existed. They were labor camps where people with incorrect political opinion, wrong heritage/race, wrong sexual orientation, pov's, etc were put to work. Prisoners there didn't have as many rights as they do now. Camps due to lack of supplies couldn't provide descend living conditions to their inmates, people didn't get enough food, didn't have comfortable beds, all were really crowded together, epidemics frequently broke out and killed many. Even german authorities were not happy with the situation in labor camps, so they hid them from public eyes. There was an abundance of prisoners, so when some got too weak, they always had someone to replace with. However they couldn't allow disseased peeople crawl around their camps, spreading diseases, demotivating other workers and continue using scarce supplies. So the only logical solution was to execute unfit to work and they used guns, gas chambers etc for that. Of course they couldn't just leave piles of dead bodies rotting outside. That would had made everyone very sick! So they chose to burn them. What else could they do? Bury millions? Where?
 Criminal who refused to go to labor camps were executed on spot, sometimes in groups. It wasn't because they were jewish or something. Everyone even a german soldier who refuses to follow orders, gets shot. No racism, just firm laws. Sometimes there wasn't enough space or time to fit everyone into wagons, so they got executed too. The whole labor camp system wasn't very well thought out. 
At the end of war, when allies came to free those people, they didn't have to fight. Why? Because germans had left those camps long time ago. That's it, no more food, no more dead burning. Mass starvation, sickness. Then they took pictures we all know very well. No, it wasn't like that when camps where functioning. It was bad, but not as bad.
People had survived for years in those camps. If the goal was to exterminate them, they would not had made past day 1._

Now that's a story! Believable or not?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Ahem. "A hard rock/blues rock band, they have also been considered a heavy metal band".






Apparently it's a faq...
Still, it's way more hard rock than metal.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

*~<Carolus Rex Intensifies>~*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Not even the cuddly teddy bear? :3


The bear is going to be my partner in crime...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

You've got to be kidding me...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> After hearing about the furred reich I was inspired create this conspiracy theory why holocaust never happened. But be aware it's just fiction, I'm not actually denying the holocaust.
> _
> Extermination/death camps never existed. They were labor camps where people with incorrect political opinion, wrong heritage/race, wrong sexual orientation, pov's, etc were put to work. Prisoners there didn't have as many rights as they do now. Camps due to lack of supplies couldn't provide descend living conditions to their inmates, people didn't get enough food, didn't have comfortable beds, all were really crowded together, epidemics frequently broke out and killed many. Even german authorities were not happy with the situation in labor camps, so they hid them from public eyes. There was an abundance of prisoners, so when some got too weak, they always had someone to replace with. However they couldn't allow disseased peeople crawl around their camps, spreading diseases, demotivating other workers and continue using scarce supplies. So the only logical solution was to execute unfit to work and they used guns, gas chambers etc for that. Of course they couldn't just leave piles of dead bodies rotting outside. That would had made everyone very sick! So they chose to burn them. What else could they do? Bury millions? Where?
> Criminal who refused to go to labor camps were executed on spot, sometimes in groups. It wasn't because they were jewish or something. Everyone even a german soldier who refuses to follow orders, gets shot. No racism, just firm laws. Sometimes there wasn't enough space or time to fit everyone into wagons, so they got executed too. The whole labor camp system wasn't very well thought out.
> ...



THIS IS HOW YOU GET PULLED INTO THINGS MAN THAT'S WHY I AM WHAT AM RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

This just in, 

The first annual Purge has commenced, crime and especially *f*cking Genocide on an apocalyptic scale *is now legal for the next 24 hours. 

>8D


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You've got to be kidding me...


Indeed -._-.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> This just in,
> 
> The first annual Purge has commenced, crime and especially *f*cking Genocide on an apocalyptic scale *is now legal for the next 24 hours.
> 
> >8D


Time to pirate everything then


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> This just in,
> 
> The first annual Purge has commenced, crime and especially *f*cking Genocide on an apocalyptic scale *is now legal for the next 24 hours.
> 
> >8D



That was a weird film...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> This just in,
> 
> The first annual Purge has commenced, crime and especially *f*cking Genocide on an apocalyptic scale *is now legal for the next 24 hours.
> 
> >8D


NICE. I'll go on some shady streaming websites and watch NCIS or something.
Doublechecking antivirus


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyways, I've only got 4% battery left. I'm getting off until I get home. See ya'll later! *Bear hugs!*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Anyways, I've only got 4% battery left. I'm getting off until I get home. See ya'll later! *Bear hugs!*


*lion hug* Goodbye. :3
The new Beauty and the Best movie was great! Loved it. :3


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> *lion hug* Goodbye. :3
> The new Beauty and the Best movie was great! Loved it. :3



Emma is love, Emma is life.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Emma is love, Emma is life.


She is and the beast too! Even though I like his cartoon look a lot better.
Didn't know Emma could sing though.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> She is and the beast too! Even though I like his cartoon look a lot better.
> Didn't know Emma could sing though.


She can do a lot of things.One included is stealing hearts.The beast was good.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Emma is love, Emma is life.


I was in the middle of going here to type about your icon & it gets changed XD!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 16, 2017)

You changed your PP again.
Anyway going to sleep, good night furries.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I was in the middle of going here to type about your icon & it gets changed XD!



Happens.Sorry can't predict the future.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You changed your PP again.
> Anyway going to sleep, good night furries.



I'll always change it whenever my mood changes.Night'.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

*woof*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *woof*


*rawr?*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 16, 2017)

Night' guys.I can't see anymore.At least I finished my homeworks.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

If put a action in chat such as "woof" or "faceplants" do i get a bunch of likes for no reason too?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

And a rabbit hops into a den of predators.

Nothing can go wrong here.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> And a rabbit hops into a den of predators.
> 
> Nothing can go wrong here.


Don't worry. People told me I couldn't eat the last bunny that hopped in here. :i


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Don't worry. People told me I couldn't eat the last bunny that hopped in here. :i


Good to know. I'll just draw some things here.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Good to know. I'll just draw some things here.


I don't know what I even do here but I didn't start out the same way I came in here about a week ago.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Good to know. I'll just draw some things here.


BUNNY! *pounces on bunny and hugs*
Thanks again for the drawing btw


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> BUNNY! *pounces on bunny and hugs*
> Thanks again for the drawing btw


You're welcome again!

I'm trying to get more active around here again.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

hello


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Don't worry. People told me I couldn't eat the last bunny that hopped in here. :i



And don't you forget it!

And if I recall, you two become friends. If you had eaten her, she never would have been your shoulder bunny!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> And don't you forget it!
> 
> And if I recall, you two become friends. If you had eaten her, she never would have been your shoulder bunny!


Yes, sir. You're right, sir! Still hungry though. :i


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Yes, sir. You're right, sir! Still hungry though. :i



Keep your vore to yourself please!
*
*Tries to push away leaning in from shoulders**


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Yes, sir. You're right, sir! Still hungry though. :i


I still have some chicken if you want...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Yes, sir. You're right, sir! Still hungry though. :i



I'm not great at making food...unless it's breakfast stuff. Mainly Pancakes. I've been making pancakes since I was 8


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

No vore for me thanks.

I have a bad habit of forgetting to eat when drawing.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I still have some chicken if you want...


Gimme. 



Sogreth said:


> I'm not great at making food...unless it's breakfast stuff. Mainly Pancakes. I've been making pancakes since I was 8


I bake different kind of cakes almost every week. xD I'd love to try your pancakes.



-Praydeth- said:


> Keep your vore to yourself please!
> *
> *Tries to push away leaning in from shoulders**


 Just realized how much it sounds like vore. Sorry I'm not into that either. xD


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> No vore for me thanks.
> 
> I have a bad habit of forgetting to eat when drawing.


I get irritated when someone tries to interrupt my art time. Lol



Sogreth said:


> I'm not great at making food...unless it's breakfast stuff. Mainly Pancakes. I've been making pancakes since I was 8


Pancakkkkeeesssss


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

This is awesome!!!!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

I like art, and being featured in art especially 
I am always amazed by it, because I'm not really a creative person...


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> And a rabbit hops into a den of predators.
> 
> Nothing can go wrong here.



Don't worry. I'm only alternatively a fox, wolf, hyena, raccoon and weasel.....oops, that musn't have been much of a reassurance


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Don't worry. I'm only alternatively a fox, wolf, hyena, raccoon and weasel.....oops, that musn't have been much of a reassurance


Wow, you're all the things that can kill me, aren't you? *Starts looking for a burrow*


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> This is awesome!!!!



Is that an Aardwolf? Those things are so under-appreciated!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Wow, you're all the things that can kill me, aren't you? *Starts looking for a burrow*


I'll protect you! Don't you worry!
I'll be your bodyguard wolf!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Wow, you're all the things that can kill me, aren't you? *Starts looking for a burrow*



I forgot to add, I'm a pacifist. No need to worry


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Well I won't eat anyone i'd really rather not. I am not lying when I say i won't will not eat you, trust me.                                                                                   
_i can do worse things that will only ever be your fault not mine_​


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Too busy playing Breath of the Wild to even be thinking about eating. :3


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Too busy playing Breath of the Wild to even be thinking about eating. :3



Every time I see pictures of that, he is in a blue tunic. Is blue the default colour in that game? Feels odd to change it from green after all this time.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof



:3 I spy with my little eye. Something that is cute and fluffy.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Uff. I can't wait until Mass Effect Andromeda and Persona 5 come out here. Gives me a good excuse to be too busy for everything as well.
Crap... Just realized I need money for that... Darn.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof


WOOF WOOF


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Every time I see pictures of that, he is in a blue tunic. Is blue the default colour in that game? Feels odd to change it from green after all this time.


Yeah it is. Breath of the Wild is so different from all the other Zelda games that it honestly doesn't bother me that much. It doesn't look that bad either but I do prefer his green tunic.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Yeah it is. Breath of the Wild is so different from all the other Zelda games that it honestly doesn't bother me that much. It doesn't look that bad either but I do prefer his green tunic.


I never could get into zelda. It never appealed to me. I watched the first part of breath of the wild... I don't really get the hype to be honest. Voice acting sounds a little weird to me, not sure about the artstyle, and the dialogue seems a bit odd to me as well.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

SQUEAK!

I can't woof.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm getting an older game (2008 I think), because it has this guy in it :3 He is my favorite character to play!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> SQUEAK!
> 
> I can't woof.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I never could get into zelda. It never appealed to me. I watched the first part of breath of the wild... I don't really get the hype to be honest. Voice acting sounds a little weird to me, not sure about the artstyle, and the dialogue seems a bit odd to me as well.


It was indeed a very overhyped game but they've promised us the game since 2013. Said it'd come out in 2015 then in 2015 they said 2016. So the hype just kept getting bigger and bigger. xD And well to each their own. :3 It's definitly odd that in some scenes they voice act and in others they don't.


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 16, 2017)

ah, no one was interested in my conspiracy theory! What a shame. It took me a while to create it


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Lol, one of those ads that pop up on this site: "Are you writing a book?"

How you know dat!?


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Lol, one of those ads that pop up on this site: "Are you writing a book?"
> 
> How you know dat!?



They collect information about you and give you relevant ads based on your browsing history and habits. It's called targeted advertisement


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> After hearing about the furred reich I was inspired create this conspiracy theory why holocaust never happened. But be aware it's just fiction, I'm not actually denying the holocaust.
> _
> Extermination/death camps never existed. They were labor camps where people with incorrect political opinion, wrong heritage/race, wrong sexual orientation, pov's, etc were put to work. Prisoners there didn't have as many rights as they do now. Camps due to lack of supplies couldn't provide descend living conditions to their inmates, people didn't get enough food, didn't have comfortable beds, all were really crowded together, epidemics frequently broke out and killed many. Even german authorities were not happy with the situation in labor camps, so they hid them from public eyes. There was an abundance of prisoners, so when some got too weak, they always had someone to replace with. However they couldn't allow disseased peeople crawl around their camps, spreading diseases, demotivating other workers and continue using scarce supplies. So the only logical solution was to execute unfit to work and they used guns, gas chambers etc for that. Of course they couldn't just leave piles of dead bodies rotting outside. That would had made everyone very sick! So they chose to burn them. What else could they do? Bury millions? Where?
> Criminal who refused to go to labor camps were executed on spot, sometimes in groups. It wasn't because they were jewish or something. Everyone even a german soldier who refuses to follow orders, gets shot. No racism, just firm laws. Sometimes there wasn't enough space or time to fit everyone into wagons, so they got executed too. The whole labor camp system wasn't very well thought out.
> ...


Woah. O.O


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Only reason he posted that here is because the thread he was using was closed...for good reason.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> It was indeed a very overhyped game but they've promised us the game since 2013. Said it'd come out in 2015 then in 2015 they said 2016. So the hype just kept getting bigger and bigger. xD And well to each their own. :3 It's definitly odd that in some scenes they voice act and in others they don't.


I guess it's a Japanese thing. Persona 4 (great game btw) also has it. A lot of the main dialogue is voice acted but smaller, less important dialogue isn't. But I can look over that because the story and writing is really good. That apple guy at the beginning of BOTW just made me wonder why exactly everybody is so excited for this.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I guess it's a Japanese thing. Persona 4 (great game btw) also has it. A lot of the main dialogue is voice acted but smaller, less important dialogue isn't. But I can look over that because the story and writing is really good. That apple guy at the beginning of BOTW just made me wonder why exactly everybody is so excited for this.



What are the Persona games even about? I'll be honest, I don't think I've ever even seen one. I heard a little bit....I think.

EDIT: I did a quick Google search. It's an RPG? How have I not played it before....


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I guess it's a Japanese thing. Persona 4 (great game btw) also has it. A lot of the main dialogue is voice acted but smaller, less important dialogue isn't. But I can look over that because the story and writing is really good. That apple guy at the beginning of BOTW just made me wonder why exactly everybody is so excited for this.


I'm not a hardcore Zelda fan tbh. I just love the games but it's not like I go through Zelda forums or anything. My biggest guess is though that he was a reference to the very first Zelda game. The hype was also because of it's an open world like Skyrim and less linear than the more recent games. So I think it's because of the waiting time and how Zelda went back to it's old roots. :3
I've heard a lot about Persona games but I've honestly never played or seen any.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

Afternoon, fellow furs


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> ah, no one was interested in my conspiracy theory! What a shame. It took me a while to create it


Maybe because we've all seen a few too many for the next several months... but that's just a theory. A _game_ theory! Aaaaaand cut!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello other fur!


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello everybody how is yalls evening


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

Fine, thank you!

I just finished another art request.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> :3 I spy with my little eye. Something that is cute and fluffy.



 *wolf noises*


light tear drop said:


> WOOF WOOF




Woof! 


Doodle Bunny said:


> SQUEAK!
> 
> I can't woof.


O.O Squeaky floofer!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'm not a hardcore Zelda fan tbh. I just love the games but it's not like I go through Zelda forums or anything. My biggest guess is though that he was a reference to the very first Zelda game. The hype was also because of it's an open world like Skyrim and less linear than the more recent games. So I think it's because of the waiting time and how Zelda went back to it's old roots. :3
> I've heard a lot about Persona games but I've honestly never played or seen any.





Sogreth said:


> What are the Persona games even about? I'll be honest, I don't think I've ever even seen one. I heard a little bit....I think.


They are amazing games to be honest. I highly recommend looking up a playthrough of persona 3 or 4 (I prefer 4). It starts slow though  but it's a really massive game (you play 365 days, one day at a time).
It's very Japanese... It's like when videogames and anime had sex, and Persona is their baby.
Persona 4 (my favorite) is about a serial murder case in a small rural town with no obvious cause of death (also it has a living bear mascot named Teddie). The protagonist (teenager of course, because Japan) accidentally finds an alternate dimension through the TV. After (again accidentally) entering the TV dimension with his friends they find out that the people that are being murdered were thrown into the TV world by the murderer. The TV world is a dark, dangerous place, and if you stay there too long, your innermost secret thoughts and desires manifest into a physical form called a Shadow, who will arrogantly and publically say them out loud. And when you deny those innermost thoughts (i.e. the thoughts you sometimes think but don't ever show or really mean) the shadow goes berserk and kills the host who is then returned to the normal world as a corpse with unknown cause of death. The only way to defeat your shadow is to accept it as a part of yourself. So it's kinda like a psychological, sci-fi, murder-mystery. And the battle system is just like any other JRPG, so it's kinda easy to pick up and play too. 

There are lots of side things you can/have to do (like work and friggin homework and acing tests in school) but I won't talk about that. You do have to make friends with people to increase your social links with them. Having good social links is the key to becoming more powerful in the game, since you fight using your Persona (i.e. the power of the heart, and becoming friends with people strengthens your heart). It's kinda complicated but it's explained really well in game. The battles are fun but can definitely be challenging. The story is really good, and it'll take 70+ hours to complete. And then you have to do it all again in new game+ to get the secret ending. And then you have to do it all again and max out all social links to get the secret, secret ending.
But it's a really fun game, the English voice actors are really good (although they sometimes butcher the Japanese names, but enfin), awesome battle system, filled with humor but is at the same time serious and emotional, it has an overall great story.

Persona 4 is a really good game, Persona 3 is also really good (I still prefer 4 though). There's also a 26 episode anime show, if you don't have the money to buy the game (which is really expensive). That's really good too. It's called Persona 4 The Animation (very original). You can watch all episodes on gogoanime. The beginning is kinda weird though, you'll understand later, maybe... 


Spoiler: Persona 4 Main Cast Cool Picture OK


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Hello everybody how is yalls evening


Doing okay... not as good as all y'all might've hoped, but okay.


Mabus said:


> *wolf noises*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Woofs back* Hai Mabus


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *wolf noises*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My squeak has been noticed!


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> A nap............. Call it Whatever you wan't to call it I guess.


I calls it a nap because I falls asleep afterwards


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Doing okay... not as good as all y'all might've hoped, but okay.
> 
> *Woofs back* Hai Mabus



*hands a cookie* 


Doodle Bunny said:


> My squeak has been noticed!



My woofer fluff fins hear everything


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> They are amazing games to be honest. I highly recommend looking up a playthrough of persona 3 or 4 (I prefer 4). It starts slow though  but it's a really massive game (you play 365 days, one day at a time).
> It's very Japanese... It's like when videogames and anime had sex, and Persona is their baby.
> Persona 4 (my favorite) is about a serial murder case in a small rural town with no obvious cause of death (also it has a living bear mascot named Teddie). The protagonist (teenager of course, because Japan) accidentally finds an alternate dimension through the TV. After (again accidentally) entering the TV dimension with his friends they find out that the people that are being murdered were thrown into the TV world by the murderer. The TV world is a dark, dangerous place, and if you stay there too long, your innermost secret thoughts and desires manifest into a physical form called a Shadow, who will arrogantly and publically say them out loud. And when you deny those innermost thoughts (i.e. the thoughts you sometimes think but don't ever show or really mean) the shadow goes berserk and kills the host who is then returned to the normal world as a corpse with unknown cause of death. The only way to defeat your shadow is to accept it as a part of yourself. So it's kinda like a psychological, sci-fi, murder-mystery. And the battle system is just like any other JRPG, so it's kinda easy to pick up and play too.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome like an awesome game! Might have to look a bit into that. :3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Sounds awesome like an awesome game! Might have to look a bit into that. :3


They actually made very few copies of the game (especially Persona 3). So it's really rare and expensive. (like $150 expensive)
Persona 4 sold more so is therefore cheaper.
Persona 4 is a game from 2008 for the PS2 (now also for the PSP). I got it brand new last year still sealed. A PS2 game... Still sealed... Made me really happy for some reason. Also, with the PS2 game you get a CD which has most of the music from the game. Which brings me to the next point... The soundtrack is friggin awesome.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Hello everybody how is yalls evening



Going stressful I have 2 pm's

 one person is struggling with the thought of death & i'm trying to help him because I got over it, but he doesn't want help from me.
A person is stressed, because someone that struggles with competence of their own art is lashing out at them making them feel incompetent aswell.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> My woofer fluff fins hear everything



Hi! I'm just a bun-bun hanging out with a bunch of carnivores.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


If he did that in Zootopia, Nick would have been screwed.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Hi! I'm just a bun-bun hanging out with a bunch of carnivores.



*noms on random things and objects derpingly* :V


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> They actually made very few copies of the game (especially Persona 3). So it's really rare and expensive. (like $150 expensive)
> Persona 4 sold more so is therefore cheaper.
> Persona 4 is a game from 2008 for the PS2 (now also for the PSP). I got it brand new last year still sealed. A PS2 game... Still sealed... Made me really happy for some reason. Also, with the PS2 game you get a CD which has most of the music from the game. Which brings me to the next point... The soundtrack is friggin awesome.


Wow xD Probably won't be able to afford Persona 3 then. Don't have a PSP or PS2 either so that's a problem. x3 Could probably check it out on youtube I bet there's lots of Let's Plays.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Hi! I'm just a bun-bun hanging out with a bunch of carnivores.


eh i prefer a can of spam


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> eh i prefer a can of spam


*reads things wrong*

....... damn dyslexia xD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Wow xD Probably won't be able to afford Persona 3 then. Don't have a PSP or PS2 either so that's a problem. x3 Could probably check it out on youtube I bet there's lots of Let's Plays.


You'd be surprised how few let's plays there are XD. And can't you get a PS2 for like €20 nowadays? 
It's not a popular or a well known game. And I don't understand why... Just look at these scores!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *reads things wrong*
> 
> ....... damn dyslexia xD


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


You have pictures for everything XD


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Well, why not? c:


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You'd be surprised how few let's plays there are XD. And can't you get a PS2 for like €20 nowadays?
> It's not a popular or a well known game. And I don't understand why... Just look at these scores!
> View attachment 17294


I'll probably be able to. :i Just bought a Switch and Zelda for 400 euro though. So I might have to relax a bit on that money spending thing. And really? I thought there'd be tons of Let's Plays for almost every game out. xD


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> You have pictures for everything XD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'll probably be able to. :i Just bought a Switch and Zelda for 400 euro though. So I might have to relax a bit on that money spending thing. And really? I thought there'd be tons of Let's Plays for almost every game out. xD


There are a couple. By unknown youtubers mostly.
Because unknown games don't gain you many views.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Let's hope he doesn't post the ones he keeps for porn.







im joking lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *reads things wrong*
> 
> ....... damn dyslexia xD


Oh my god.
LOL


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'll probably be able to. :i Just bought a Switch and Zelda for 400 euro though. So I might have to relax a bit on that money spending thing. And really? I thought there'd be tons of Let's Plays for almost every game out. xD



Just checked the PS store, they have Persona 2,3 and 4 for $5 each, they are 50% off right now. Not sure if you'd have the same deals over there.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Just checked the PS store, they have Persona 2,3 and 4 for $5 each, they are 50% off right now. Not sure if you'd have the same deals over there.


Really? That's awesome! You're on PS3 I assume?
Also, Don't get persona 2. That's an old PS1 game with impossible maps and contols. And it has Hitler in it. Get 3 and 4.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Really? That's awesome! You're on PS3 I assume?



Yeah! Well, I just checked the store online actually lol


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Just checked the PS store, they have Persona 2,3 and 4 for $5 each, they are 50% off right now. Not sure if you'd have the same deals over there.


Well it's at least not 150 xD I'll have to set up my old PS3 then to check it out. Haven't used it for ages. x3


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hey you already say what you like next up is posting it.


Hey psssstttt its not there any more forget about it


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Yeah! Well, I just checked the store online actually lol


OMIGOD YES THANK YOU SOGRETH.
I can finally afford persona 3 now!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *hands a cookie*
> 
> 
> My woofer fluff fins hear everything


Thank you! *hands a cookie in return*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Well it's at least not 150 xD I'll have to set up my old PS3 then to check it out. Haven't used it for ages. x3





Sogreth said:


> Yeah! Well, I just checked the store online actually lol


Seriously don't get Persona 2. It's really bad... Like I'm not even joking


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *reads things wrong*
> 
> ....... damn dyslexia xD


Lysdexics are people too


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Good lord, LOL, I can't take that face seriously


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Yeah! Well, I just checked the store online actually lol


Not on sale here sadly. It's about 60 dollars: :c



WolfyJake said:


> Seriously don't get Persona 2. It's really bad... Like I'm not even joking
> View attachment 17295


Why is Hitler in it? xD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Ooh. I know what they're doing. They made Persona 2,3 and 4 digital downloads and made them really cheap so people will get hooked to the series and boost the sales of Persona 5 when it hits shelves in April... I see what they did there...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Not on sale here sadly. It's about 60 dollars: :c
> 
> 
> Why is Hitler in it? xD


Don't know really. The plot in persona 1 and 2 is really difficult to follow. 3 and 4 are way easier to understand. Also If you and @Sogreth  like the series and want to get Persona 5 you're in luck, it's for the PS3 and the PS4.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Not on sale here sadly. It's about 60 dollars: :c
> 
> 
> Why is Hitler in it? xD



PC master race?

Idek


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Also holy crap! I just saved $140,-
But it seems like only Persona 3 and 2 are available here. Persona 4 only has the Dancing All Night spinoff and the PSP/PS Vita version.


Spoiler: bootiful










I'm so happy now.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Charrburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> PC master race?
> 
> Idek


Everyone knows that a good game needs Hitler in it. :i



WolfyJake said:


> Don't know really. The plot in persona 1 and 2 is really difficult to follow. 3 and 4 are way easier to understand. Also If you and @Sogreth  like the series and want to get Persona 5 you're in luck, it's for the PS3 and the PS4.


Will check it out somehow. :3 And lucky you for saving so much. @Sogreth must be your new hero. xD

For now I'll say goodnight to you all. Hope you keep on having a wonderful chat. <3 *Lion hugs to all*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


I'm gonna make this pencil  _disappear~ 
>:3_


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Also holy crap! I just saved $140,-
> But it seems like only Persona 3 and 2 are available here. Persona 4 only has the Dancing All Night spinoff and the PSP/PS Vita version.
> 
> 
> ...



This is the right one, right?


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I'm gonna make this pencil  _disappear~
> >:3_


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> View attachment 17296 View attachment 17296
> 
> This is the right one, right?
> 
> I somehow double posted that picture...ill fix this


Yes! That's the one! My favorite persona game thus far!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> PC master race?
> 
> Idek


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Grrrr. I can't put any money in my PSN wallet...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> For now I'll say goodnight to you all. Hope you keep on having a wonderful chat. <3 *Lion hugs to all*



Good night! Sleep well!


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Oiiiiii. I went to the store and it didn't have anything I needed to make Almond Joy cookies! >:U


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oiiiiii. I went to the store and it didn't have anything I needed to make Almond Joy cookies! >:U



I don't know what those are...but they sound fantastic.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oiiiiii. I went to the store and it didn't have anything I needed to make Almond Joy cookies! >:U


Uh oh. Now your cookie business won't have those delicious cookies ;(


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I don't know what those are...but they sound fantastic.


First time making them and they look really good.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Ohmigut. Finally!!!
*hype intensifies*


Spoiler: AAAH!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Ohmigut. Finally!!!
> *hype intensifies*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AAAH!



XD
Well, if we don't see Jakey for a few days, we'll know why.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

Just remember: The cake is a pie


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> XD
> Well, if we don't see Jakey for a few days, we'll know why.


You're right! And I don't work on Fridays! WOOOOOH!!!
I've never actually seen much of Persona 3, just like up until the first dungeon.
Muuuu, I'm such a Persona fanboy. Seriously can't wait for Persona 5.
The good thing is, you can play them out of order, the stories aren't connected (apart from that one Persona 3 surprise egg in Persona 4 or like the entirety of Persona Q: Shadow of the labyrinth for the 3DS )

*I said surprise egg, not easter egg because it's not hidden, just a surprise


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

oh right, I need to upload my pc specs.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You're right! And I don't work on Fridays! WOOOOOH!!!
> I've never actually seen much of Persona 3, just like up until the first dungeon.
> Muuuu, I'm such a Persona fanboy. Seriously can't wait for Persona 5.
> The good thing is, you can play them out of order, the stories aren't connected (apart from that one Persona 3 surprise egg in Persona 4 or like the entirety of Persona Q: Shadow of the labyrinth for the 3DS )
> ...



Lol, you're adorable.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Pff, nice summary, Sony. 
Sounds really friggin interesting when you put it like that...


Spoiler: Wat?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Pff, nice summary, Sony.
> Sounds really friggin interesting when you put it like that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wat?


As someone who does not know what that game is about. That sounds like a really fucking shitty ass game.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Pff, nice summary, Sony.
> Sounds really friggin interesting when you put it like that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wat?





-Praydeth- said:


> As someone who does not know what that game is about. That sounds like a really fucking shitty ass game.


*sees the word "innovative"*
*falls asleep*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> As someone who does not know what that game is about. That sounds like a really fucking shitty ass game.


I know right? It's actually pretty cool though.

Persona 3 Opening. Has some gameplay in it as well.




Persona 4 Opening. No gameplay but still cool


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

*clears throat* if you have patience for sticking your fingers in condensed milk, then you probably could make Almond Joy cookies. Although it requires A LOT of effort. Literally.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Ugh I try to get into jrpgs & anime so dam hard but I just can't no matter how hard I try.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ugh I try to get into jrpgs & anime so dam hard but I just can't no matter how hard I try.


Hey if it's not your type of genre, you can stop trying. Anime and JRPG's aren't for everyone.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hey if it's not your type of genre, you can stop trying. Anime and JRPG's aren't for everyone.



Did you ever play the Tales of series of games? They look very anime-like


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Did you ever play the Tales of series of games? They look very anime-like


No. I might have to look into that. I kinda like most anime stuff.


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Anime? _*gasps*_


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

DBZ count?

Kah... me... ha... me... HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> No. I might have to look into that. I kinda like most anime stuff.



Here are some of my favorites!


Spoiler: Symphonia












Spoiler: Vesperia











Spoiler: Xillia










Hope I did these spoiler things right...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Too bad I don't watch anime. Never really interested me very much.

Even though my picture is a little anime-esque. Lol


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh god. Those cookies are _soooooooooo _worth it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Too bad I don't watch anime. Never really interested me very much.
> 
> Even though my picture is a little anime-esque. Lol



I suppose it's the eyes, but I've seen many "normal" animated media with characters that have emphasis on eyes, you avatar leaning more towards that. I hardly even watch anime myself so I don't know why I know that much.


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh god. I just saw the first fly...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I suppose it's the eyes, but I've seen many "normal" animated media with characters that have emphasis on eyes, you avatar leaning more towards that. I hardly even watch anime myself so I don't know why I know that much.


I'll admit, it's a style that I like. I just hardly take the time out of my day to try to watch it.


Serin said:


> Oh god. I just saw the first fly...


 Your cookies are attracting flies! Shut the window!


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'll admit, it's a style that I like. I just hardly take the time out of my day to try to watch it.
> Your cookies are attracting flies! Shut the window!


*aggressively shuts window* STAY AWAY FROM MAH COOKIES D:<


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh god. I just saw the first fly...


OooooOOOooo spooky



Karatine said:


> I'll admit, it's a style that I like. I just hardly take the time out of my day to try to watch it.



same


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 16, 2017)

Too whiskey to anime. Watching Ed, Edd, 'n' Eddy.


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> OooooOOOooo spooky
> 
> 
> 
> same


_Very spooooooky. In fact it's terrifying. 
_


JohnnyLobo said:


> Too whiskey to anime. Watching Ed, Edd, 'n' Eddy.


*casually joins in to watch*


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> _Very spooooooky. In fact it's terrifying.
> _
> 
> *casually joins in to watch*



Season 3 episode 4, Duelling Eds/Dim Lit Ed


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> _Very spooooooky. In fact it's terrifying. _



Oh I'm not *that *terrifying, c'mon now...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh I'm not *that *terrifying, c'mon now...


Wait are you that fly that burrows into peoples skin & lays larva in them?     _hopes to god that is not his fetish_


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> Season 3 episode 4, Duelling Eds/Dim Lit Ed


Ah. I loved watching it. I've only seen a couple of episodes. I wonder if Netflix has it.



MadKiyo said:


> Oh I'm not *that *terrifying, c'mon now...


Lol. Flies ruin appetites. But you're friendly


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> Ah. I loved watching it. I've only seen a couple of episodes. I wonder if Netflix has it.



Not on Netflix, not on Hulu, have to pay for it on Amazon Prime or watch on YouTube.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Wait are you that fly that burrows into peoples skin & lays larva in them?     _hopes to god that is not his fetish_



1. Male fly
2. In real life, Robber flies lay eggs in soft wood, like many do

I'm not that evil yo


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

JohnnyLobo said:


> Not on Netflix, not on Hulu, have to pay for it on Amazon Prime or watch on YouTube.


Ah. I just checked kiss cartoon. It has all of the seasons. For free


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Omfg I just remembered these books existed I can't be the only one can I.










These books were really bad XD.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Omfg I just remembered these books existed I can't be the only once can I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, lol. I remember seeing those everywhere in my elementary schools library. I was always creeped out at their covers and never read them.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Omfg I just remembered these books existed I can't be the only one can I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always found it weird how the clothes play a part in the morphing, like what?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Clammy tiny hands.


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh yeah, lol. I remember seeing those everywhere in my elementary schools library. I was always creeped out at their covers and never read them.


Agreed!! They made my skin crawl


MadKiyo said:


> I always found it weird how the clothes play a part in the morphing, like what?


XD



I feel so bad for Ry. It's probably gonna be lots of movie time. I just found movies that I _haven't _watched and I'm really excited.



-Praydeth- said:


>


*chokes* ACCURATE


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)

Serin said:


> Agreed!! They made my skin crawl
> 
> XD
> 
> ...


Poor Rystren. Just watch Scott Pilgrim, ez mood lifter.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


>


"We're gonna build a seawall and it's gonna be YUGE, and the Mollusks will pay for it!"


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 16, 2017)

Can I just say there is a lot of disturbing shit on FA even with the mature stuff disabled and I never want to go back there.


EVER


----------



## Serin (Mar 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Poor Rystren. Just watch Scott Pilgrim, ez mood lifter.


XD he may need CPR and I may need a hospital.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Can I just say there is a lot of disturbing shit on FA even with the mature stuff disabled and I never want to go back there.
> 
> 
> EVER


I know what you mean. Sometimes I'd see something that makes me question why I'm a furry. Not much anymore, though.


Serin said:


> XD he may need CPR and I may need a hospital.


Oh I'm sorry 
I don't claim any responsibility for this.


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I know what you mean. Sometimes I'd see something that makes me question why I'm a furry. Not much anymore, though.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry
> I don't claim any responsibility for this.


I claim responsibility for being overly excited 



-Praydeth- said:


> Can I just say there is a lot of disturbing shit on FA even with the mature stuff disabled and I never want to go back there.
> 
> 
> EVER


Well. Pregnant furries as a fetish is questionable


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> By the way, I'm straight.


You need more rainbows in your life.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

I heard cub being referenced before. Please tell me that is not what I think that is. *PLEASE*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I heard cub being referenced before. Please tell me that is not what I think that is. *PLEASE*


Oh, it's *exactly *what you think it is. Sweet dreams.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh, it's *exactly *what you think it is. Sweet dreams.


*
Someone please tell me you he's fucking joking!*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh, it's *exactly *what you think it is. Sweet dreams.


Uh oh... it just dawned on me what that is.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Someone please tell me you he's fucking joking!*


*NO I'M NOT!*
*


Karatine said:



			Uh oh... it just dawned on me what that is.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's something that is prevalent in the babyfur community, but it's akin to how regular furs view zoophiles. *


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

HOW DOES THAT SLIDE?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> HOW DOES THAT SLIDE?


Very carefully, I would assume. D:


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Someone please tell me you he's fucking joking!*


You would love Inkbunny, my friend.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

*limps in*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *limps in*


Bad timing man


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Bad timing man


How so


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Omfg I just remembered these books existed I can't be the only one can I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAAAAAAS!!!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I heard cub being referenced before. Please tell me that is not what I think that is. *PLEASE*


Did I miss something???



Rystren said:


> *limps in*


Hey, Rystren!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Did I miss something???
> 
> 
> Hey, Rystren!


I'm filled with rage & distain. (it's not for you don't worry)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Did I miss something???
> 
> 
> Hey, Rystren!


*Carefully sits* hi


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

Have you ever had to deal with a Hemorrhoid? It's a real pain in the ass...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Carefully sits* hi


Hey Rystren...
How's it going?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey Rystren...
> How's it going?


Could be better. Much better


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Could be better. Much better


Well, I honestly hope it's nothing horribly serious. Sorry.


Mr. Fox said:


> Have you ever had to deal with a Hemorrhoid? It's a real pain in the ass...


Ow :<


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Carefully sits* hi


What happened? Are you okay? *woofs, then looks at Rystren worriedly*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> What happened? Are you okay? *woofs, then looks at Rystren worriedly*


Foot's been unusually sore all day


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

*creeps in and sees animorps cover* what a hell. *lays on the ground*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *creeps in and sees animorps cover* what a hell. *lays on the ground*


You know there are better spots to lay than on the ground...?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *creeps in and sees animorps cover* what a hell. *lays on the ground*


Come over here, friend


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Foot's been unusually sore all day


Try not to kick things so much.

Bed time for meee. Ya know, I'd probably be so much more productive if I wasn't on the forums all the time. If you see me tomorrow, tell me to go back to doing my damn late work. Luvyaallgudnight.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

It will be a while before I settle i'm still infuriated.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Try not to kick things so much.
> 
> Bed time for meee. Ya know, I'd probably be so much more productive if I wasn't on the forums all the time. If you see me tomorrow, tell me to go back to doing my damn late work. Luvyaallgudnight.


I don't kick things though


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Come over here, friend


Ok *comes and hugs you*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok *comes and hugs you*


*hugs back*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

How long do you have to be in the fandom till you think hugging people you don't exactly know is not disturbing?

I think it's taking me a while.

i pissed all of them off didn't i


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> How long do you have to be in the fandom till you think hugging people you don't exactly know is not disturbing?
> 
> I think it's taking me a while.
> 
> i pissed all of them off didn't i


All of about 2 weeks... it's the bloody handshake, fur crying out loud


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Foot's been unusually sore all day


Hope you feel better soon *hugs*

Sorry y'all, it's late here. 'Night! *hugs all*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hope you feel better soon *hugs*
> 
> Sorry y'all, it's late here. 'Night! *hugs all*


*Hugs back* thanks


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> All of about 2 weeks... it's the bloody handshake, fur crying out loud


Ok that makes a lot more sense I never thought of it that way. Now I feel like a complete fucking idiot. **rests face into hand in misery**


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ok that makes a lot more sense I never thought of it that way. Now I feel like a complete fucking idiot. **rests face into hand in misery**


It's okay.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

So quiet it is


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> So quiet it is


Ahh listen to the silence & find something interesting in it you may surprise yourself with what you find...... You can't?     Find something beautiful in yourself it's easy to find it in yourself.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ahh listen to the silence & find something interesting in it you may surprise yourself with what you find...... You can't?     Find something beautiful in yourself it's easy to find it in yourself.


I have listened to the silence. For too many years. All I have found was the true evil of humanity


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I have listened to the silence. For too many years. All I have found was the true evil of humanity


If you look for the dark it is all you will ever see. If you look for the light you can find it often.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If you look for the dark it is all you will ever see. If you look for the light you can find it often.


Not always


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Not always


That is why i'm here to guide you to it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey everyone let's play the knife in the toaster game, you go first.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> That is why i'm here to guide you to it.


Eh. I don't know. Furs are nice


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Eh. I don't know. Furs are nice


I think you mean manipulative.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think you mean manipulative.


No. Not really


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> No. Not really


You just haven't been around long enough yet, you'll see...


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 17, 2017)

katalistik said:


> No,no,no.It was just a simulation.


*sharpens claws*
Speaks just for you...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think you mean manipulative.


If you think i'm not manipulative you'd be dammed wrong. Ha!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If you think i'm not manipulative you'd be dammed wrong. Ha!


Oh, I'm sure you are. But then again, aren't we all? ;3


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If you think i'm not manipulative you'd be dammed wrong. Ha!


Not tryna be rude but uh.... Don't really think that's a uh... bragging point.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh, I'm sure you are. But then again, aren't we all? ;3


The short & simple minded. But that's about it all.



Andromedahl said:


> Not tryna be rude but uh.... Don't really think that's a uh... bragging point.


_I never said it was._


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I never said it was.


Sorry, just sounded really proudlike.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Sorry, just sounded really proudlike.


No need to apologize we are all Forgiving of simple things like this.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 17, 2017)

Meh. Anyways I'll hop back into the background; carry on


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

*sigh* I get a day free from school and what do I have to do... homework. .-. Damn you teachers.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

Morning everyone!

Oh,no one is online.

...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> *sigh* I get a day free from school and what do I have to do... homework. .-. Damn you teachers.



I had two free days.I just finished all my homeworks yesterday. Geometry is... So difficult...


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 17, 2017)

SPRING BREAAAAK


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> SPRING BREAAAAK


Damn you Americans. xP



katalistik said:


> I had two free days.I just finished all my homeworks yesterday. Geometry is... So difficult...


I'm sorry to hear. :c And geometry is literally one of the only things I like about math. XD


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Damn you Americans. xP


Californians, specifically (break times can differ between state or even school district!)


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Californians, specifically (break times can differ between state or even school district!)


Really? I've always thought that everyone had the same break times in America.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Really? I've always thought that everyone had the same break times in America.


Nah. When I have friends in different towns within the same 50 mile radius, most of us do not have the same exact breaktimes. Like, my summer break was much longer than one of my cousins who lives 30 minutes away. So if different towns in Cali can have different break periods, than people in different states have weird shit too. It can change year by year too depending on time limits and quotas a town/school district needs to fill; For example, school schedules along with how long a schoolday is have changed a few times during my run as a k-12 student (going to college in a few months now!) as the district noted not enough students were meeting a minimum minutes per day requirement.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Nah. When I have friends in different towns within the same 50 mile radius, most of us do not have the same exact breaktimes. Like, my summer break was much longer than one of my cousins who lives 30 minutes away. So if different towns in Cali can have different break periods, than people in different states have weird shit too. It can change year by year too depending on time limits and quotas a town/school district needs to fill; For example, school schedules along with how long a schoolday is have changed a few times during my run as a k-12 student (going to college in a few months now!) as the district noted not enough students were meeting a minimum minutes per day requirement.


You learn something new everyday. 
I thonk it's kinda weird though but that's probably because I'm used to everyone in Denmark having vacation at the same time and at the same time each year. :3


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I thonk it's kinda weird though but that's probably because I'm used to everyone in Denmark having vacation at the same time and at the same time each year. :3


I honestly kinda wish America was a bit like that; It'd make vacay planning a lot easier


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You need more rainbows in your life.


What a naughty gay -_-


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey people! I just woke up, how is everyone?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hey people! I just woke up, how is everyone?


Good morning.  :3 I'm fine how about you? Did you end up playing Persona all night? I can see you've got a new cute avatar! :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hey people! I just woke up, how is everyone?


Hey your avatar is cute and sexy


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hey people! I just woke up, how is everyone?



Hey!Juuust playing some World of Warcraft.

*Did you guys noticed that @Sarachaga left?*


----------



## MT45 (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hey people! I just woke up, how is everyone?



Woke up a little bit ago myself. Just getting ready for the oh-so-joyous workday. TGIF though, right?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What a naughty gay -_-


I'm trying to puke my gay onto you, that's how it works right???


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 17, 2017)

ello, dudes. what's up? :3


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Damn you Americans. xP
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear. :c And geometry is literally one of the only things I like about math. XD


Lol. My spring break is in two weeks. It starts literally on the first week of April.


BlueWorrior said:


> ello, dudes. what's up? :3


Hello there


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> ello, dudes. what's up? :3


Oh, shit, you came back.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh, shit, you came back.


yeah, I did! you miss me~? x3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> ello, dudes. what's up? :3


Ello dude, who are you, new here?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> yeah, I did! you miss me~? x3


Like a stone in my boot. :3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ello dude, who are you, new here?


haha, not exactly. I was a regular until late last year where I stopped for a while, but as you do, you come crawling back! xD


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Serin said:


> Lol. My spring break is in two weeks. It starts literally on the first week of April.
> 
> Hello there


I want spring break too xD Maybe yours is an April fools tho. ;3


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I want spring break too xD Maybe yours is an April fools tho. ;3


;o; I would freak out.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> yeah, I did! you miss me~? x3


Oh, hello. I remember you! Never really spoke you you though.

Sorry, I said I would try to not be here today.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh, hello. I remember you! Never really spoke you you though.
> 
> Sorry, I said I would try to not be here today.


heh, well i'm not sure how active i'm gonna be from here on out, but i'll check in once a week at the very least. maybe we'll speak more in the future ^w^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

Remember, when dealing with babyfurs you need to have a very heavy hand as they can be very temperamental.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 17, 2017)

morning


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

@WolfyJake We're having a conversation, and you can't because you're reply restricted! 

I am just the worst kind of person...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @WolfyJake We're having a conversation, and you can't because you're reply restricted!
> 
> I am just the worst kind of person...



Come on don't say that you are the worst kind of person.Some people are appreciating your jokes(me included).


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @WolfyJake We're having a conversation, and you can't because you're reply restricted!


I'd recommend simply PMing him, you don't get reply restrictions that way.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'd recommend simply PMing him, you don't get reply restrictions that way.



I am, that's why I posted that lol. Just to bug him.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I am, that's why I posted that lol. Just to bug him.


oh, I see :L


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @WolfyJake We're having a conversation, and you can't because you're reply restricted!
> 
> I am just the worst kind of person...


He's still reply restricted? I thought it lasted for an hour.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> He's still reply restricted? I thought it lasted for an hour.



I think it can last up to 24 hours, depending on how many times you've been restricted, or so I've been told.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I think it can last up to 24 hours, depending on how many times you've been restricted, or so I've been told.


Poor little wolf fellow. :c


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I think it can last up to 24 hours, depending on how many times you've been restricted, or so I've been told.


It feels really weird without him. *plops* 


Charrburn said:


> Poor little wolf fellow. :c


Agreed


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Let's sing a song for him!
*ahem*
_Amazing Jake, how sweet your face
That likes a furbull like us.
He once could chat but now he can't
He's here but we can't see_


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Let's sing a song for him!
> *ahem*
> _Amazing Jake, how sweet your face
> That likes a furbull like us.
> ...


That's beautiful. He'll always be here in our hearts. I'm gonna miss him flirting with the Sergal though. :c


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> That's beautiful. He'll always be here in our hearts. I'm gonna miss him flirting with the Sergal though. :c



He'll be back soon.This reply restriction system kinda sucks.Maybe the admins will fix it eventually.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> That's beautiful. He'll always be here in our hearts. I'm gonna miss him flirting with the Sergal though. :c


Sergal is also gonna miss him (Sad face). Who is gonna be brave enough to flirt with sergal? Ehhh no one, poor jaky


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Let's sing a song for him!
> *ahem*
> _Amazing Jake, how sweet your face
> That likes a furbull like us.
> ...


Awwweee. 


Martin2W said:


> Sergal is also gonna miss him (Sad face). Who is gonna be brave enough to flirt with sergal? Ehhh no one, poor jaky


XD that's his job. It's not the same 


Charrburn said:


> That's beautiful. He'll always be here in our hearts. I'm gonna miss him flirting with the Sergal though. :c


It's pretty cute huh?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> He's still reply restricted? I thought it lasted for an hour.


Often around 12 hours or more actually. My first one lasted for 17.


katalistik said:


> He'll be back soon.This reply restriction system kinda sucks.Maybe the admins will fix it eventually.


No they won't not since they shut down any suggestions to the system it pisses me off greatly! 

POSTING THIS GOT ME RESTRICTED WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Serin said:


> Awwweee.
> 
> XD that's his job. It's not the same
> 
> It's pretty cute huh?


Yeah I'm rooting for them. XD


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

Can someone direct me to the nearest furpile? *Flop*


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Yeah I'm rooting for them. XD


Same. Cx 


Selly said:


> Can someone direct me to the nearest furpile? *Flop*


Errrm. I believe no one has started one yet


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Selly said:


> Can someone direct me to the nearest furpile? *Flop*


No furpiles we are mourning for jake. God why?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Let's talk about our best memories with Jake. ;-; @Martin2W you start


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 17, 2017)

*sits quietly in the corner*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

We need someone to make a post and we need a list of all the bullshit this system has done It needs to be reworked not coded better re worked they didn't understand that last time. {This messages was sponsored by @-Praydeth- }


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Let's talk about our best memories with Jake. ;-; @Martin2W you start


Well my best memory is when he flirted with me for the first time, it was great.



aloveablebunny said:


> *sits quietly in the corner*


Hello, cutie. How are you?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well my best memory is when he flirted with me for the first time, it was great.
> 
> 
> Hello, cutie. How are you?



'Ello! *waves paw*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

I AM ALIVE!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well my best memory is when he flirted with me for the first time, it was great.
> 
> 
> Hello, cutie. How are you?


That was beautiful. Who wanna be next?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I AM ALIVE!


Never mind.  :i And welcome back to the land of the living!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

And our beloved little wolfboy is restricted again. ;-;


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> And our beloved little wolfboy is restricted again. ;-;



Is he?
...
...
@WolfyJake  are you here brah?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 17, 2017)

The bunny has returned. What is self-preservation, anyway?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Is he?
> ...
> ...
> @WolfyJake  are you here brah?


He told me to tell everyone. :c
I'll be the next to tell about my favorite memory.
The first time I saw his profile and realize there were other Europeans on the forums. I had such a hard time to find out were he was from though but I came to the conclusion that it was probably Netherlands. ;-; Good times.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 17, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> The bunny has returned. What is self-preservation, anyway?



*nose boops*

Hello, sister bun!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *nose boops*
> 
> Hello, sister bun!


Hello new bun! Nice to see another long-eared floofer here.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

I've got some good news though. I performed in a musical a few weeks ago and it's getting great reviews! :3


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> And our beloved little wolfboy is restricted again. ;-;



@WolfyJake omg. I couldn't help but laugh at that. I'm sorry Jake 

It really does suck though :/


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

But you guys still have sergal, sergals are fun arent they?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

Woof! 
*rolls around*

Hi guys and gals!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof!
> *rolls around*
> 
> Hi guys and gals!



Bring that cute fluffy mug over here and hug meeeee


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Bring that cute fluffy mug over here and hug meeeee



You got it boss 
*hugs*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You got it boss
> *hugs*



Yay.
*Bear hugs back*

So how's it going Mabe?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 17, 2017)

How do you get restricted again?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof!
> *rolls around*
> 
> Hi guys and gals!


Hehe hi woofer. *hugs*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 17, 2017)

I got my first FA commission done, so I'm both happy and fluffy!


----------



## Anferney (Mar 17, 2017)

Some of the worst posts I've ever read on this site:



> No, it's not animal cruelty. It's mercy killing. The rat died within seconds instead of suffering immense pain for days. It would be animal cruelty to not kill it. Just because some people dislike the video doesn't mean it has to be removed,


Referring to someone who filmed themselves burning an animal alive.


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

well that's completely out of fucking nowhere...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Anferney said:


> Some of the worst posts I've ever read on this site:
> 
> 
> Referring to someone who filmed themselves burning an animal alive.


What the heck


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 17, 2017)

Uh oh! We've reached page 666! You know what that means?

Hell is fluffy!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> What the heck


I concur!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey guys guess what?
It's the 666th page, lulz
Now let's see if we can get it to 1337


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Anferney said:


> Some of the worst posts I've ever read on this site:
> 
> 
> Referring to someone who filmed themselves burning an animal alive.


Well shit I saw it before I had a account but a guy said.

"Animals can't even give consent in the first place so it's impossible for it to be rape."

Other person on thread: "What the fuck is wrong with zoophiliacs?"

"Hey don't you diss my fellow zoos!"


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well shit I saw it before I had a account but a guy said.
> 
> "Animals can't even give consent in the first place so it's impossible for it to be rape."
> 
> ...


Some people are really messed up. Like that girl who went viral once for throwing her cat off a balcony. Why would anyone do bad stuff to animals. :i


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Mar 17, 2017)

how is everyone ?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Some people are really messed up. Like that girl who went viral once for throwing her cat off a balcony. Why would anyone do bad stuff to animals. :i


The worst part is in this situation he believed he could only ever be doing them a favor.    

I can't remember where it was but I'm pretty certain he had a Wolf with blue on it & Absolutely sure it was not humanoid.
Also if I remember correctly he has 2 paws in the air on his icon.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> The worst part is in this situation he believed he could only ever be doing them a favor.
> 
> I can't remember where it was but I'm pretty certain he had a Wolf with blue on it & Absolutely sure it was not humanoid.
> Also if I remember correctly he has 2 paws in the air on his icon.


Wait it's someone from the forum?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

KageSakuraclown said:


> how is everyone ?



Pretty alive I guess. I'm trying to fill my soul with hope.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Wait it's someone from the forum?



 If it's someone from here, and they talk like that, and the profile...

Only one I can think of was Doku. Which he was banned.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Mar 17, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Pretty alive I guess. I'm trying to fill my soul with hope.


is something wrong ?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> If it's someone from here, and they talk like that, and the profile...
> 
> Only one I can think of was Doku. Which he was banned.


If it's him I'm glad he's banned even though it doesn't save those poor creatures. ._.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

KageSakuraclown said:


> is something wrong ?



Neah,I think I'll stop speaking with people about my problems.It can be annoying,as they have enough problems already.And it'll just make me more sad.

I'll just try to meditate,to pray or something.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> If it's him I'm glad he's banned even though it doesn't save those poor creatures. ._.



He was a troll. I'm pretty sure of it.
That guy called us furfags... Seriously, furfags?
Come on it was so obvious he was just a troll.
God will forgive him eventually.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

katalistik said:


> He was a troll. I'm pretty sure of it.
> That guy called us furfags... Seriously, furfags?
> Come on it was so obvious he was just a troll.
> God will forgive him eventually.


Never heard of him before now so I that he was just a troll. That's at least not as bad as hurting animals.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

katalistik said:


> He was a troll. I'm pretty sure of it.
> That guy called us furfags





Charrburn said:


> Never heard of him before now so I that he was just a troll. That's at least not as bad as hurting animals.



That was actually kind of mild compared to the other things I've seen from him. But let's not get into that. He's gone, so we can be happy about that ^.^


----------



## Anferney (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Wait it's someone from the forum?


Yes. The post is here.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Anferney said:


> Yes. The post is here.



Ah, it was him. The guy that was banned and made a new account. Makes sense.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm afraid to say anything now...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> That was actually kind of mild compared to the other things I've seen from him. But let's not get into that. He's gone, so we can be happy about that ^.^


I agree. Let's think about good things. Never let a troll get to you. :i


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm afraid to say anything now...


Our ray of sunshine is back!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Wait for it...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Wait for it...


No, I think I'm good now.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Uh oh! We've reached page 666! You know what that means?
> 
> Hell is fluffy!



Aw man I missed my own summoning 

Oh well~ ^.^
*floofs and woofs*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> No, I think I'm good now.


An era is over


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

*woofs around majestically*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs around majestically*


*rewoofs on woofer*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

*flops on Mabus*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *rewoofs on woofer*


*Squeaks in the midst of the woofing*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks like I'm reply restricted again  I might just stop coming here at this point. I'll come back in two days. I'll still reply to private messages though!
Writing this on an old tab... Wonder if it works. Probably not.

OMG it actually worked. This is really weird.





Amazing!
Wait I'm really confused. How come there was still a reply button there?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Squeaks in the midst of the woofing*


A squeaker in the woofing. Hooray other non woofer


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Looks like I'm reply restricted again  I might just stop coming here at this point. I'll come back in two days. I'll still reply to private messages though!
> Writing this on an old tab... Wonder if it works. Probably not.
> 
> OMG it actually worked. This is really weird.
> ...



We will miss you Jake. :c



Mabus said:


> *woofs around majestically*



*meows at you*


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

:<


----------



## Artruya (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> The worst part is in this situation he believed he could only ever be doing them a favor.
> 
> I can't remember where it was but I'm pretty certain he had a Wolf with blue on it & Absolutely sure it was not humanoid.
> Also if I remember correctly he has 2 paws in the air on his icon.


That was probably Somnium... LOL


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *rewoofs on woofer*





Charrburn said:


> *meows at you*



^•w•^ _yay!~


Doodle Bunny said:



			*Squeaks in the midst of the woofing*
		
Click to expand...




Rystren said:



			A squeaker in the woofing. Hooray other non woofer
		
Click to expand...

_
 so majestic and squeaky!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ^•w•^ _yay!~
> 
> 
> _
> so majestic and squeaky!


Now to figure out what sound I would really make. That isn't a pterodactyl screech


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Now to figure out what sound I would really make. That isn't a pterodactyl screech


.-. Hmmm...

*starts making random noises while pondering*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> .-. Hmmm...
> 
> *starts making random noises while pondering*


I got nothing


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs around majestically*





WolfyJake said:


> *rewoofs on woofer*





Doodle Bunny said:


> *Squeaks in the midst of the woofing*







I mean, erm...
**Meows* *:v


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I mean, erm...
> **Meows* *:v


Truly beautiful.


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

(Oh geez, I didnt realise the res. was that big o_o


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Truly beautiful.


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Selly said:


> (Oh geez, I didnt realise the res. was that big o_o



What noise does an Absol make?


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> What noise does an Absol make?


I dunno,

I haven't seen the Pokemon Anime since I was like 8 years old so I'm clueless


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> What noise does an Absol make?


Doesn't matter cause no pokemon sound comes close to beating Zapdos


----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

Night' guys.See you tomorrow! I am going to...sleeeeeeep...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Night' guys.See you tomorrow! I am going to...sleeeeeeep...


Goodnight and sleep tight! *hug*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Pretty alive I guess. I'm trying to fill my soul with hope.


Same here Im hoping not to fail tests that are next week, Ireally want to finish my first year in university.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Same here Im hoping not to fail tests that are next week, Ireally want to finish my first year in university.


I feel you. I had tests this whole week so I know what you're going through.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

katalistik said:


> He was a troll. I'm pretty sure of it.
> That guy called us furfags... Seriously, furfags?
> Come on it was so obvious he was just a troll.
> God will forgive him eventually.


No he is not a troll. Trust me I chatted with him on skype and he lives like 20 minutes away from me. He is gayest person I have eved seen. Litteraly he was so sad afted I trolled him and he knew that he wont be able to fak me. Disgusting, and he still tried to turn me into gay after I trolled him hard.
Do you even remeber we had chat about this, goddamn


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> That was actually kind of mild compared to the other things I've seen from him. But let's not get into that. He's gone, so we can be happy about that ^.^


What have you seen? Pls tell me PM or not.


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

We appear before humans to warn them of coming natural disasters.

Unfortunately, they seem to think we cause them... and thus, we are hunted down, one by one.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh everyone went to sleep. Anyways happy day or night whatever you have right now. I will go offline in about 39mins so If somebody wants to chat with me do it right.


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

*plops*


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

Clean that up! >


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Serin said:


> *plops*


No plopping allowed here!



Selly said:


> We appear before humans to warn them of coming natural disasters.
> 
> Unfortunately, they seem to think we cause them... and thus, we are hunted down, one by one.


You Absols are just misunderstood. ;-;


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

@Charrburn Hey since you are active here, maybe we can get to know each other a litle more. Please tell me something about yourself, like reasons you joined this. Smth about yourself.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

*Arf?*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Charrburn Hey since you are active here, maybe we can get to know each other a litle more. Please tell me something about yourself, like reasons you joined this. Smth about yourself.


Why I joined this thread? I was bored and stressed because I had to go through multiple tests this week so I just wrote something in here even though I was afraid of making a fool of myself. @Serin was so nice to invite me into my first furpile and I felt welcomed. So I just stayed around hoping to make some friends. x3
Also in my freetime I play games and sing. How about you?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Why I joined this thread? I was bored and stressed because I had to go through multiple tests this week so I just wrote something in here even though I was afraid of making a fool of myself. @Serin was so nice to invite me into my first furpile and I felt welcomed. So I just stayed around hoping to make some friends. x3
> Also in my freetime I play games and sing. How about you?


Sing? Nice. I joined this forum because Im lonely. At my free time I watch youtube. Btw I dont bite dont be shy


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Sing? Nice. I joined this forum because Im lonely. At my free time I watch youtube.


I performed in a school musical a few weeks ago. It was awesome but also nerve wrecking. Oh yeah I watch youtube too. Don't be lonely I'm here right now. :3


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> No plopping allowed here!
> 
> 
> You Absols are just misunderstood. ;-;


Lol. Plops are allowed on bad days


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Serin said:


> Lol. Plops are allowed on bad days


You having a bad day? :c


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

OwO
Should I... Or nah?


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> You having a bad day? :c


Yap. This week has just been full of bad days. I thought today would at least be okay. It just turned out worse than all the other days. :/ 


WolfyJake said:


> OwO
> Should I... Or nah?
> View attachment 17318


I dare you to do it


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> OwO
> Should I... Or nah?
> View attachment 17318


Didn't you just buy two Persona games yesterday? xD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> OwO
> Should I... Or nah?
> View attachment 17318


6/10 nothing special. Do not buy.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yap. This week has just been full of bad days. I thought today would at least be okay. It just turned out worse than all the other days. :/
> 
> I dare you to do it


What happened?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2017)

Well its time for bed see you, furballs.


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> What happened?


I honestly don't wanna talk about it because it's gonna make me cry. I'm gonna go bury myself in school work now. I'll see you guys later


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Serin said:


> I honestly don't wanna talk about it because it's gonna make me cry. I'm gonna go bury myself in school work now. I'll see you guys later


Sorry to hear. :c Hope your next days gets better!



Martin2W said:


> Well its time for bed see you, furballs.


Goodnight!


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

Hope you feel happier soon..


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 17, 2017)

@Serin Seriously, embrace the fluff. It will make you feel better.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 17, 2017)

How do you get reply restricted btw?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Didn't you just buy two Persona games yesterday? xD


Just Persona 3. I already have Persona 4 for the PS2...


Serin said:


> I dare you to do it





Spoiler: ok












Martin2W said:


> 6/10 nothing special. Do not buy.


Too late, fluffy sergalball.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

Bork


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Bork


Björk


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

I decided to take the long scenic route home from work today so I could walk down the tracks and get some pictures. Although the sun was covered by this point and everything was pretty muddy. But it was still fun 



Spoiler: One













Spoiler: Two













Spoiler: Three













Spoiler: Four


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I decided to take the long scenic route home from work today so I could walk down the tracks and get some pictures. Although the sun was covered by this point and everything was pretty muddy. But it was still fun
> 
> I wanted to post some of them...but it keeps giving me an error


Upload to imgur... or something. That's what I do  then you can press the image button and copy the direct link 
I get errors all the time too.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I decided to take the long scenic route home from work today so I could walk down the tracks and get some pictures. Although the sun was covered by this point and everything was pretty muddy. But it was still fun
> 
> I wanted to post some of them...but it keeps giving me an error


Don't worry. Everytime I try to upload pictures the same happens to me. Like Jake says use imgur and just post the link and it'll turn into images once you post it. :3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Okay, so I just bought Doom... I'm pretty stoked about this. It's been on my radar ever since it came out. It was always too expensive.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I decided to take the long scenic route home from work today so I could walk down the tracks and get some pictures. Although the sun was covered by this point and everything was pretty muddy. But it was still fun



Okay, I think I did it right...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I decided to take the long scenic route home from work today so I could walk down the tracks and get some pictures. Although the sun was covered by this point and everything was pretty muddy. But it was still fun


You tried. ★


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> You tried. ★



They kinda work...I had to right click on them and open in new tab. I don't know how else to do it lol


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Okay, I think I did it right...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> They kinda work...I had to right click on them and open in new tab. I don't know how else to do it lol


Oh yeah I see them now. They're beautiful! Gotta love that frozen canadian nature. :3


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I decided to take the long scenic route home from work today so I could walk down the tracks and get some pictures. Although the sun was covered by this point and everything was pretty muddy. But it was still fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OKAY!....Okay....I think I got them now.

THAT was an ordeal.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 17, 2017)

bought myself a new pair of fabric scissors; makes me wonder how I went so long with my old dull ones!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> OKAY!....Okay....I think I got them now.
> 
> THAT was an ordeal.


Parfait monseigneur!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Parfait monseigneur!



You know my French is bad...Ahhh...perfect something XD


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 17, 2017)

No one knows I'm gay. I told people I'm not interested in girls and they still think I'm straight


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You know my French is bad...Ahhh...perfect something XD






My French is bad too. So that's no excuse XD


Aleksion said:


> No one knows I'm gay. I told people I'm not interested in girls and they still think I'm straight


Same, really. Far too often... I just tell them I'm gay. Gets the point across better.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> View attachment 17321
> My French is bad too. So that's no excuse XD



Oooo, I'm a prince, am I?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Oooo, I'm a prince, am I?


Yes, you are my prince


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yes, you are my prince



You really know how to sweep a guy off his feet, eh?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Serin said:


> I honestly don't wanna talk about it because it's gonna make me cry. I'm gonna go bury myself in school work now. I'll see you guys later


Nooooooooo, Serin ;-;
Now I'm sad.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You really know how to sweep a guy off his feet, eh?


Well, I try. That's what matters


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, I try. That's what matters



I wasn't being sarcastic ^.^


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

*laughs hysterically* x'D


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You really know how to sweep a guy off his feet, eh?


He's surprisingly good at it. x3


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *laughs hysterically* x'D


IKR??? XD
LOL!...

what's going on? :[


----------



## Reti (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> View attachment 17321
> My French is bad too. So that's no excuse XD



*ears perk*
Who talked in french! Who dared! =O
...

Oh, okay... Well, if you want to translate "monseigneur" it's literaly "my sir" or "my prince" but in one word... And I haven't heard it a lot. X')
Now it's more like... "monsieur."...

<_<
>_>

Nobody cares? My bad then...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> IKR??? XD
> LOL!...
> 
> what's going on? :[



If I said why, i would be disliked 

*laughs more and rolls around being fluffy and adorable*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Reti said:


> *ears perk*
> Who talked in french! Who dared! =O
> ...
> 
> Oh, okay... Well, if you want to translate "monseigneur" it's literaly "my sir" or "my prince" but in one word... And I haven't heard it a lot. X')



"Oi, lienda,
Bella che fa?
Bonita,
Bonita, Qué tal?
But, Belle,
Je ne comprends pas français
So you'll have to speak to me
Some other way."

+10 points if you know where that's from 


Mabus said:


> If I said why, i would be disliked
> 
> *laughs more and rolls around being fluffy and adorable*


If you said why, you'd be...
*shudders*
Wait, what?...

*Sees you roll around*
OOOOOH!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> "Oi, lienda,
> Bella che fa?
> Bonita,
> Bonita, Qué tal?
> ...



=P *tosses a yarn ball* marf!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> If I said why, i would be disliked
> 
> *laughs more and rolls around being fluffy and adorable*


We could never dislike such a fluffy and cute creature like you.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> =P *tosses a yarn ball* marf!



What are you doing? You're not a cat.
You need some squeaky toys.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> =P *tosses a yarn ball* marf!


muhahahuaahaaaaa
*accidentally unravels it*
);


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> muhahahuaahaaaaa
> *accidentally unravels it*
> );


You mean to tell me the string isn't good enough?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 17, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You mean to tell me the string isn't good enough?


Maybe it isnt. Lol


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

When I keep meaning to try my tablet and photoshop but I end up streaming league all the time instead.

Help me, I think I have an addiction problem


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

You guys want to see the worlds largest Tipi?


Spoiler: Tipi









I was preeetty far away from it too.

Wait....is it Tipi or Tepee?.....


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> He's surprisingly good at it. x3


In French even...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> In French even...


But can you do it in danish?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> But can you do it in danish?


no

But I can in English, Dutch, German and French. So that has to count for something.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> no



That's a lie. He totally can.

Actually, I don't know. But probably.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> no
> 
> But I can in English, Dutch, German and French. So that has to count for something.


Too bad. But I've had some German in school though so you can give that a try. x3



Sogreth said:


> That's a lie. He totally can.
> 
> Actually, I don't know. But probably.


Glad to hear you believe in him papa bear.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Too bad. But I've had some German in school though so you can give that a try. x3
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you believe in him papa bear.


Aber natürlich mein Schatz. Du hast jetzt schon mein herz geklaut.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

I made these German pancakes for a class in High School one time, I think they had apples in them? Damn...I don't remember the name, I got the recipe from my mom.

It's bugging me now....I'll call her tomorrow and ask XD



WolfyJake said:


> Aber natürlich mein Schatz. Du hast jetzt schon mein herz geklaut.



I had to Google translate that, but omg.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Aber natürlich mein Schatz. Du hast jetzt schon mein herz geklaut.


God dammit you. XD


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I made these German pancakes for a class in High School one time, I think they had apples in them? Damn...I don't remember the name, I got the recipe from my mom.
> 
> It's bugging me now....I'll call her tomorrow and ask XD
> 
> ...


Send a few to me plz.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Send a few to me plz.



They were reeeallly good. I got an amazing mark from them.

Most of the class were making like plain ol' cookies and stuff. And here I was with my German pancakes


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> They were reeeallly good. I got an amazing mark from them.
> 
> Most of the class were making like plain ol' cookies and stuff. And here I was with my German pancakes


You're a pancake hero. The hero no one knew they wanted. I think I've had those pancakes too once but I can't put my finger on it. :i


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm going to my wolves den and take a nap. Hope to see you all soon!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm going to my wolves den and take a nap. Hope to see you all soon!



G'night


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 17, 2017)

Hai all


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 17, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hai all



Oh hai


----------



## Selly (Mar 17, 2017)

y halo thar


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

*crashes boat into wall*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *crashes boat into wall*


For not wearing a seatbelt, you will be fined 20 dollars >:L


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> For not wearing a seatbelt, you will be fined 20 dollars >:L


That only applies for small boats. This is a carrier


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That only applies for small boats. This is a carrier


Oh... I am the law.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 17, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Oh... I am the law.


No. Law is on Nimbus III


----------



## Serin (Mar 17, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Sorry to hear. :c Hope your next days gets better!
> 
> 
> Goodnight!


Thank you. 


Karatine said:


> Nooooooooo, Serin ;-;
> Now I'm sad.


No be sad. Serin is feeling a bit better now. *hugs* 


WolfyJake said:


> Just Persona 3. I already have Persona 4 for the PS2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice noice. 


Zaddict16 said:


> @Serin Seriously, embrace the fluff. It will make you feel better.


Lol. Probably


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> muhahahuaahaaaaa
> *accidentally unravels it*
> );



*gives infini-yarns* =D
Woof!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *gives infini-yarns* =D
> Woof!


Infinity yarn!
Infinity sweaters!
I shall put upon this earth a plague of itchy sweaters! For EVERYONE!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

*flops*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Infinity yarn!
> Infinity sweaters!
> I shall put upon this earth a plague of itchy sweaters! For EVERYONE!


*floofs into a fluffy woofer death star* :v


Rystren said:


> *flops*



*derps*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Infinity yarn!
> Infinity sweaters!
> I shall put upon this earth a plague of itchy sweaters! For EVERYONE!


I have never heard of a sweater for a fly so good luck.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops*


Hey Rystren 
*flops on*


Mabus said:


> *floofs into a fluffy woofer death star* :v
> 
> 
> *derps*


I... Okay... You have me beaten T~T


MadKiyo said:


> I have never heard of a sweater for a fly so good luck.


If we can have the world's smallest violin, we can have sweaters for flies >:J


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey Rystren
> *flops on*
> 
> I... Okay... You have me beaten T~T
> ...


Wrong :3
Everyone wins! *hugs everyone in woofer floof*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey Rystren
> *flops on*


*Is flopped on*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Is flopped on*


Good night ^.^
*passes out*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Good night ^.^
> *passes out*


Uhhhh... *Pets Kara*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Uhhhh... *Pets Kara*


Laying on and falling asleep on people is customary where I come from.
Thank you for the pets  *falls back asleep. For real this time*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Laying on and falling asleep on people is customary where I come from.
> Thank you for the pets  *falls back asleep. For real this time*


Very well, Starbuck


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

@Karatine how are you buddy?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

OY


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> OY



Woof?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Karatine how are you buddy?


He was doing good both me & him chatted in discord while he met up with a friend of mine for a second time.

It was nice he seemed to have some stress taken off him by talking to us.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof?


Meow >: P

Jk, jk, haha.

*oh my god why am I so awkward*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

:v ?

*wolf noises from a distance*
I have the suspicious, am doing a caution •.•


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Meow >: P
> 
> Jk, jk, haha.
> 
> *oh my god why am I so awkward*


*pokes and scurries off* >.>


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :v ?
> 
> *wolf noises from a distance*
> I have the suspicious, am doing a caution •.•


*Pokes*


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

*pokes everybody* 

How ya like me now, nerds


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> *pokes everybody*
> 
> How ya like me now, nerds



I may be a nerd, but I decide whether you live or die when you have a heart attack or are stuck in a burning building 

*wolf noises adorably*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Pokes*




*pokes back*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> *pokes everybody*
> 
> How ya like me now, nerds


i am proudly in the nerd fleet


Mabus said:


> *pokes back*


*lays on*


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I may be a nerd, but I decide whether you live or die when you have a heart attack or are stuck in a burning building
> 
> *wolf noises adorably*


*intrigued raised eyebrows initiate~*

And whom was the one who bestowed such powers on thou?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> *intrigued raised eyebrows initiate~*
> 
> And whom was the one who bestowed such powers on thou?


mabus be first responder


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> *intrigued raised eyebrows initiate~*
> 
> And whom was the one who bestowed such powers on thou?



Me being a firefighter and EMT~

_Duh!
_


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> mabus be first responder


Yay someone is smart! 
*gives 1 million cookies*


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Me being a firefighter and EMT~
> 
> _Duh!_


Pfft, who made you king of everything? ;P

Jk, jk


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Yay someone is smart!
> *gives 1 million cookies*


more cookies to the radar tech, please. lol


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> more cookies to the radar tech, please. lol



10-4! haha


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Pfft, who made you king of everything? ;P
> 
> Jk, jk



I have spooky stories >:3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

heyy woofer *woofs* come here for a hug.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I have spooky stories >:3


*prepares a campfire and grabs the marshmallows*

Tell me a spoopy story :0


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> heyy woofer *woofs* come here for a hug.


*jumps on* what. nothing for/from me?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Mar 18, 2017)

Medical attendant here 

You guys aint got shit on me when it comes to stories. o3o


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Medical attendant here
> 
> You guys aint got shit on me when it comes to stories. o3o


ever see someone get de-gloved?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> ever see someone get de-gloved?



Seen a human begin become nothing but a broken mess of what once resembled a human. Seen many people die, some in extremely horrible ways. Amputations, Colostomy bags, you name it, i've got psyciatric medication because of it


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *jumps on* what. nothing for/from me?


*hugs damn thing and trows into air*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Seen a human begin become nothing but a broken mess of what once resembled a human. Seen many people die, some in extremely horrible ways. Amputations, Colostomy bags, you name it, i've got psyciatric medication because of it


ever see anyone pulled through a hole literally a quarter of their size because they didn't let go of a line?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *hugs damn thing and trows into air*


*is hugged and thrown*


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> ever see anyone pulled through a hole literally a quarter of their size because they didn't let go of a line?



Two Words... Metalworking Lathes


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Seen a human begin become nothing but a broken mess of what once resembled a human. Seen many people die, some in extremely horrible ways. Amputations, Colostomy bags, you name it, i've got psyciatric medication because of it



*roasts marshmallows*

Tell me about it!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Two Words... Metalworking Lathes


people never learn then.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> people never learn then.



OH HEY, LET ME STAND OVER THE CURRENTLY SPINNING HIGHSPEED LATHE WHILE WEARING A LONG SLEEVED SHIRT! NOTHING WILL GO WRONG


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> OH HEY, LET ME STAND OVER THE CURRENTLY SPINNING HIGHSPEED LATHE WHILE WEARING A LONG SLEEVED SHIRT! NOTHING WILL GO WRONG


"let me try and stop a naval destroyer from moving away from the pier by myself"


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> *roasts marshmallows*
> 
> Tell me about it!



I would but I am tired and my heavy stims are wearing off. Mebbe tommorow o3o


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> I would but I am tired and my heavy stims are wearing off. Mebbe tommorow o3o


 
Okie :3

No marshmallows for you then >:3 

Jk jk

I'll save some..

..maybe?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Ok nose bleed.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok nose bleed.


i hate those. thankfully, i havent been having them often recently


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Welp. 
Somebody's takin a train to sleepy time junction


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 18, 2017)

tfw the tea's so hot y'can just...
feel it. Travel down.

#goodshit.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Right, so it seems that my grandmother has cancer 

I'm going to the hospital. I'm probably not going to be on the forums for very long today.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Right, so it seems that my grandmother has cancer
> 
> I'm going to the hospital. I'm probably not going to be on the forums for very long today.


oh wow that is sad  Well I hope she will be ok.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Right, so it seems that my grandmother has cancer
> 
> I'm going to the hospital. I'm probably not going to be on the forums for very long today.



I'm sorry to hear that... That's just... Awful.

Don't worry,we aren't going anywhere.Just go there and be yourself.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Right, so it seems that my grandmother has cancer
> 
> I'm going to the hospital. I'm probably not going to be on the forums for very long today.


Sympathies and warm wishes your way; my gramma happens to have cancer too, so I know it can get stressful


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for your support, everyone.


----------



## modfox (Mar 18, 2017)

humans go crump. foxes go splat


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Guies, I'm so bored...like...so, so bored it might actually be terminal.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Is there a cure?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Is there a cure?


Get me 50 CCs of Funindrol, STAT!


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't know that is but I trust your judgement. LOL


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> I don't know that is but I trust your judgement. LOL


IDK... I needed to make it sound like an actual medicine, so "-indrol" got added. As long as I got a laugh it was worth it, though


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Is there a cure?


Yes, furry drama is the only cure!


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 18, 2017)

Okay, here's some drama for you. I got to my friend's house, right? We're going to have an overnighter... and I'm thinking "Okay, he's a normie. Gotta stay away from furry topics." repeating over and over again. 

Turns out he's been keeping busy on DA, and drawing Anthros... real question is whether I pop the bubble and tell him that some would consider him a furry, and that he wouldn't be alone since I'm apparently one as well (he doesn't know, though)... any thoughts?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Okay, here's some drama for you. I got to my friend's house, right? We're going to have an overnighter... and I'm thinking "Okay, he's a normie. Gotta stay away from furry topics." repeating over and over again.
> 
> Turns out he's been keeping busy on DA, and drawing Anthros... real question is whether I pop the bubble and tell him that some would consider him a furry, and that he wouldn't be alone since I'm apparently one as well (he doesn't know, though)... any thoughts?



You could try and beat around the bush, and throw in a question like "Doesn't drawing those characters kinda make you a furry?" And see how he reacts.

Or let him know that you think those pictures look really cool, let him know you're interested in them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Okay, here's some drama for you. I got to my friend's house, right? We're going to have an overnighter... and I'm thinking "Okay, he's a normie. Gotta stay away from furry topics." repeating over and over again.
> 
> Turns out he's been keeping busy on DA, and drawing Anthros... real question is whether I pop the bubble and tell him that some would consider him a furry, and that he wouldn't be alone since I'm apparently one as well (he doesn't know, though)... any thoughts?


Is your friend gay? Because everyone knows you can only be a true furry if you're gay.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Heres some furry drama: This furries grandma is dying


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You could try and beat around the bush, and throw in a question like "Doesn't drawing those characters kinda make you a furry?" And see how he reacts.
> 
> Or let him know that you think those pictures look really cool, let him know you're interested in them.


I actually got into the definition with him (and a few statistics, since we can both agree yiff is disturbing when you aren't seeking it out, although I didn't use the word "yiff"), and joked around about how some would consider him a furry, but that's as far as we got


Mr. Fox said:


> Is your friend gay? Because everyone knows you can only be a true furry if you're gay.


Nope. We're both straight as arrows, fired onward and upward into the night.


WolfyJake said:


> Heres some furry drama: This furries grandma is dying


Sorry... it's just that's so depressing, and it makes want to hug everyone and not let go, and.... well, fuck. *Hugs all fiercely*


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

That's so sad! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Nope. We're both straight as arrows, fired onward and upward into the night.


Hmm sounds like your friend might just be fur-curious then, definitely say something.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hmm sounds like he might just be fur-curious then, definitely say something.


I love how this also insinuates that I'm only fur-curious despite my swan dive into the fandom xD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

"you can only be a true furry if you're gay." God damn burn, you evil seed!!! Jesus christ, whats up with gayity in this fandom. That is litterally same bullshit doku was trying to say.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> "you can only be a true furry if you're gay." God damn burn, you evil seed!!! Jesus christ, whats up with gayity in this fandom. That is litterally same bullshit doku was trying to say.





Phoenix-Kat said:


>


I feel like I'm missing something... can I get in on the S'mores?


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

for all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> "you can only be a true furry if you're gay." God damn burn, you evil seed!!! Jesus christ, whats up with gayity in this fandom.



For you and everybody,
There are only 2 genders:male and female.If a male is attracted to another male it doesn't mean he's an alien or something.It applies to females as well.
So just stop hate people because they are different.
It's not cool trust me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I love how this also insinuates that I'm only fur-curious despite my swan dive into the fandom xD


I love how people insinuate I'm being serious about most topics despite my history here. Maybe I should start using this :V more often, but then you attract the content police.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I love how people insinuate I'm being serious about most topics despite my history here. Maybe I should start using this :V more often, but then you attract the content police.


That's what happens when you change your icon to something completely different. People forget who you really are.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> That's what happens when you change your icon to something completely different. People forget who you really are.


To be fair, I stayed when most of the older community moved on after the NDA debacle. But don't let the username fool you, I am Batman.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

I think I saw the Joker


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that Jake... *Hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> I think I saw the Joker


I will devour the Joker like I devour this hotdog! Nothing escapes the teeth of justice!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

katalistik said:


> For you and everybody,
> There are only 2 genders:male and female.If a male is attracted to another male it doesn't mean he's an alien or something.It applies to females as well.
> So just stop hate people because they are different.
> It's not cool trust me.


Did I say I hate gays. +_+
Ps. Answer is no.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

So Batman is a cannibal?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Did I say I hate gays. +_+
> Ps. Answer is no.


I don't know, you might be a little homophobic, juat a tiny bit. I mean, how do feel when you see some man on man action? And how do you feel about Freddie Mercury?


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Who's Freddie Mercury?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Who's Freddie Mercury?



-_-


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

I looked him up. I think he was the lead singer in Queen.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Who's Freddie Mercury?


This is Freddie Mercury, luv.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Meant to post this version





Link doesn't want to work. It's the same thing, but it says "0% Freddie" for Mercury.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't know, you might be a little homophobic, juat a tiny bit. I mean, how do feel when you see some man on man action? And how do you feel about Freddie Mercury?


Well if I see gay couple I cringe. But same would happen If I see a furry walking on the street. So IDk I might be homophobic.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well if I see gay couple I cringe.


I think we have our answer.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think we have our answer.


Answer is Im not homophobic, plain and simple. Stop spreading lies. @katalistik  you also calm down.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well if I see gay couple I cringe. But same would happen If I see a furry walking on the street. So IDk I might be homophobic.


 But 
But 
But 

I'm gay fam


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Sooooo. What's for dinner?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Answer is Im not homophobic, plain and simple. Stop spreading lies. @katalistik  you also calm down.



With all due respect I never said something about you being a homophobic.Thus,I don't have why to calm down because I'm not triggered or something.I just gave you an advice.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Subject change?


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Subject change?


Agreed *laughs nervously* so. Do you know what's for dinner?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> Agreed *laughs nervously* so. Do you know what's for dinner?



Dinner? It's only 9:50am here


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Dinner? It's only 9:50am here


Yeah! I'm always up for dinner xD (6:50 am)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yeah! I'm always up for dinner xD (6:50 am)


7 am... breakfast is I don't know what. Probably cereal


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> 7 am... breakfast is I don't know what. Probably cereal


XD cereal or pancakes or waffles. Man. I could make waffles but that's so much _work. _Just kidding. I'm always up for breakfast not dinner.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

4 pm. I'll have dinner soon.Feels bad because the majority is from USA and I'm from eastern Europe ;-;


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Frozen waffles...and don't you DARE touch me Ego!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Ohh god Im so dead inside emocionally and mentally. My behaviour is very different right now, Im grumpy, sad, I dont even believe in myself.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

**Mreah**

*I have returned once again to bring general distain & misery apon this republic!*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> **Mreah**
> 
> *I have returned once again to bring general distain & misery apon this republic!*


Morning, coyote *coughs* I mean, Praydeth *hugs*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ohh god Im so dead inside emocionally and mentally. My behaviour is very different right, Im grumpy, sad, I dont even believe in myself.



Whoa! Hey there tell us what's going on were here so we can help you that's what were here for. What's bothering you what's stressful does something seem out of your control, your ability to change for the better?


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Frozen waffles...and don't you DARE touch me Ego!


Teehee.


katalistik said:


> 4 pm. I'll have dinner soon.Feels bad because the majority is from USA and I'm from eastern Europe ;-;


Awwweee. Its okay. You can have breakfast here


Martin2W said:


> Ohh god Im so dead inside emocionally and mentally. My behaviour is very different right now, Im grumpy, sad, I dont even believe in myself.


*huggles and pets*


-Praydeth- said:


> **Mreah**
> 
> *I have returned once again to bring general distain & misery apon this republic!*


Well hello. Nice entrance


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Whoa! Hey there tell us what's going on were here so we can help you that's what were here for. What's bothering you what's stressful does something seem out of your control, your ability to change for the better?


Yeahh, I feel drained, litterally today I tried speaking in english and I barely managed to speak, nose bleeds. Im so worried because I have to finish difficult OOP program, I almost finished but still Im nervous, Monday I will have math test, I suck at math so Im scared, wednesday Im having english presentation and I suck at presentations because my englsih speaking skills are cringeworthy and Im still not prepared for it. Friday OOP test and defence of program.


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yeahh, I feel drained, litterally today I tried speaking in english and I barely managed to speak, nose bleeds. Im so worried because I have to finish difficult OOP program, I almost finished but still Im nervous, Monday I will have math test, I suck at math so Im scared, wednesday Im having english presentation and I suck at presentations because my englsih speaking skills are cringeworthy and Im still not prepared for it. Friday OOP test and defence of program.


Shhhhh. Just let Serin grade you on all of that :3 I feel you though. Last year I did a presentation and freaked out....I ended up not doing it. :/


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Pff, screw waffles.

I eat ice cream for breakfast.

God help me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yeahh, I feel drained, litterally today I tried speaking in english and I barely managed to speak, nose bleeds. Im so worried because I have to finish difficult OOP program, I almost finished but still Im nervous, Monday I will have math test, I suck at math so Im scared, wednesday Im having english presentation and I suck at presentations because my englsih speaking skills are cringeworthy and Im still not prepared for it. Friday OOP test and defence of program.



Hey I can't even speak another language apart from English it's not easy learning something with so many different properties then what you are used to.  Your English that I have seen on the forums (I know this is written not verbal) Is better then some people who only speak English. Also right now you're stressed you forgot to put "A" behind English presentation You never made a mistake like that on here before.

Listen to this take a breather calm down & do a great job at the presentation & math test because you have no other choice but to.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Pff, screw waffles.
> 
> I eat ice cream for breakfast.
> 
> God help me.


Is it the good stuff? Like Turkey Hill?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Sometimes I just want to die. Yeah I know english but poorly, I will be learning english whole summer, so I hope to improve. Are there any robots (AI) online I can speak with through microphone?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Is it the good stuff? Like Turkey Hill?



Processed drumstick ice cream cones..

*cries in a corner*


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Pff, screw waffles.
> 
> I eat ice cream for breakfast.
> 
> God help me.


We don't have any ice cream! >:U 

Now I want ice cream.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> We don't have any ice cream! >:U
> 
> Now I want ice cream.


Then make some >:U

Nerd

Jk


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Fuk u


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Sergerly Wergerly


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Sergerly Wergerly


Hello


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Then make some >:U
> 
> Nerd
> 
> Jk


XD that's not the first time. Got any heavy whipping cream?  I will give you some _homemade_ ice cream. Then again, the store isn't very far...hmmmm.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD that's not the first time. Got any heavy whipping cream?  I will give you some _homemade_ ice cream. Then again, the store isn't very far...hmmmm.


Lemme test your cooking skills >:3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

@Phoenix-Kat  wait you are real female? Nice, its rare to see females here. Hi.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

No, I'm a robot. Yes, I'm female.


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Lemme test your cooking skills >:3


XD okie. Just a second. I hear a mousey.

Alright. XD so am I making dis ice cream or nawt?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> No, I'm a robot. Yes, I'm female.


Nice, witty one. (Huge robotic smile). How are you, sweetie?


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Sweetie?


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD okie. Just a second. I hear a mousey.
> 
> Alright. XD so am I making dis ice cream or nawt?


YE >: D


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

mouse ice cream


----------



## modfox (Mar 18, 2017)

lemme smash


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi everyone


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

I have an image of the Incredible Hulk in my head now.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Sweetie?


Yes, sweetie.


WolfyJake said:


> Hi everyone


Hey, cutie


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)

Whee another night of forced taxi duty~


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes, sweetie.
> 
> Hey, cutie


Hi, sexy sergal!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> I have an image of the Incredible Hulk in my head now.


What a hell, why?


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> YE >: D


*scurries off* XD


modfox said:


> lemme smash


*lets you smash* 


WolfyJake said:


> Hi everyone


Herro cutie. 


Phoenix-Kat said:


> mouse ice cream


Literally.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What a hell, why?


A previous user said "smash"


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

It was such a nice day yesterday, then this happens... -_-



Spoiler: Snowing!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> It was such a nice day yesterday, then this happens... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snowing!


Yay!!! Snow! I like snow!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Lemme smash


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lemme smash



No please...not that again


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

*rides bathtub through ceiling*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Day 11 since I put a drill through my thumb. Both the enterance and exit wound has healed over nicely but still have limited movement. What is really making me cringe though is that every time I prod around the general area of the wound, I can feel the cavity the drill bit made move around. It's so frigging _weird!_ I've been burned, cut, scraped, electrocuted and any other injury you can think of, but this is something else.


----------



## modfox (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Day 11 since I put a drill through my thumb. Both the enterance and exit wound has healed over nicely but still have limited movement. What is really making me cringe though is that every time I prod around the general area of the wound, I can feel the cavity the drill bit made move around. It's so frigging _weird!_ I've been burned, cut, scraped, electrocuted and any other injury you can think of, but this is something else.


sounds comfortable


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi durr


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hi durr



I has pizza for lunch, you'd like to share?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey kids wanna see a dead body?! >8D

Jk jk 
*wolf noises*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hey kids wanna see a dead body?! >8D
> 
> Jk jk
> *wolf noises*


Very funny. Lol


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hey kids wanna see a dead body?! >8D
> 
> Jk jk
> *wolf noises*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hey kids wanna see a dead body?! >8D
> 
> Jk jk
> *wolf noises*


Pls entertain sergal. Sergal wants fun.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Pls entertain sergal. Sergal wants fun.


*Hands sergal yo yo*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Hands sergal yo yo*


Wow. Thank you, cool. *smacks your face with it*. Fun yes *yo yo bounces into my face* ouch


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Pls entertain sergal. Sergal wants fun.


*pushes female sergal towards* here. 


Mabus said:


> Hey kids wanna see a dead body?! >8D
> 
> Jk jk
> *wolf noises*


If it's one of my enemies, sure


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hey kids wanna see a dead body?! >8D
> 
> Jk jk
> *wolf noises*


I wanna see a dead body!!! D


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> *pushes female sergal towards* here.
> 
> If it's one of my enemies, sure


Uhhhh female sergal?? Is it rain silves?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhhhh female sergal?? Is it rain silves?


Sure? Lol


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhhhh female sergal?? Is it rain silves?



Aye, she be a rapey one laddy xD


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> LOL


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aye, she be a rapey one laddy xD


Aye, I love her


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> LOL


This guy is worse than Donald, actually. I don't recall Donald outright banning the Quran or mosques.
There is every reason to be concerned about the ideology and Muslim culture of certain countries, which is undeniably horrifying in some cases, but banning religious practices and freedoms? Even to those who have integrated in society already?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Heres some furry drama: This furries grandma is dying



Why you is sad?

Your grandmother is badass. She outlived millions of people, lived her life the way she wanted too, experienced more and had overcome many more trials than we can ever imagine. You shouldn't be sad at all, you should be there by her side saying. "KICK THE SHIT OUT OF IT GRANDMA", and if the Creator decides it is her time to come back and serve in his glory, then you should be happy and honored, for she made it into heaven.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> This guy is worse than Donald, actually. I don't recall Donald outright banning the Quran or mosques.
> There is every reason to be concerned about the ideology and Muslim culture of certain countries, which is undeniably horrifying in some cases, but banning religious practices and freedoms? Even to those who have integrated in society already?


At least he didn't win 


Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Why you is sad?
> 
> Your grandmother is badass. She outlived millions of people, lived her life the way she wanted too, experienced more and had overcome many more trials than we can ever imagine. You shouldn't be sad at all, you should be there by her side saying. "KICK THE SHIT OUT OF IT GRANDMA", and if the Creator decides it is her time to come back and serve in his glory, then you should be happy and honored, for she made it into heaven.


I'm sad because she has a 50/50 chance of dying, depending on the type of cancer it turns out to be.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Aye, I love her



Hardcore playah 
I respect that


LupusFamilia said:


> Show it dadddy! *howls*



:3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> So what, they need to live after our rules, not after what dictator Al'shut-up in iraque prays


I know they should, there's a reason some western countries are considered melting pots. You integrate your culture and ideas into society, not put them at odds. Islam from its in-text examples and real-world practices in certain countries should have us rightfully suspicious. However, we shouldn't be so quick to think that everyone is the problem. There are Muslims who have integrated and done so rather well, so I don't think it is reasonable to take (or merely attempt to) away religious freedoms.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

:V

V:

*rolls over*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> LOL



Can't watch it  says it's not available in my country. Guess they don't like Canadians.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Can't watch it  says it's not available in my country. Guess they don't like Canadians.



People love Canadians...those guys that made the video are just fake! FAKE!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Im agreeing to the others, dont be sad. You can still be sad if the time comes and she's really dead. But til then rather spend time next to her, talk about her life, and whatever possibly could make her happy/feel good. Cause thats a thing you cant do anymore the day she dies. So use the time no matter how much is left. Thats a thing where mcuh people (partially) fail with and then they all say "Wish i have done this" , "why i couldnt do this" and so on. The upper written's the best way to avoid this.
> 'course i hope the best for ye grandma...
> youre a really "cool" guy hehe.


I don't have anything I still have to say to her really. I wish I could be there with her all the time, but she lives on the other side of the country. And I spent all day with her today, and will tomorrow... Doesn't mean I still can't feel sad that this happened to her. She's feeling awfual and she repeatedly said she's ready to die. I'm doing all I can for her, but screw not being sad, It's awful to see her like this.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I don't have anything I still have to say to her really. I wish I could be there with her all the time, but she lives on the other side of the country. And I spent all day with her today, and will tomorrow... Doesn't mean I still can't feel sad that this happened to her. She's feeling awfual and she repeatedly said she's ready to die. I'm doing all I can for her, but screw not being sad, It's awful to see her like this.



If she already doesn't know you need to let her know that care for her & love her, that each good action from here on now is in her name. I didn't get that option when my dad passed.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If she already doesn't know you need to let her know that care for her & love her, that each good action from here on now is in her name. I didn't get that option when my dad passed.


I meant nothing else to say, I told her I loved her a lot today.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If she already doesn't know you need to let her know that care for her & love her, that each good action from here on now is in her name. I didn't get that option when my dad passed.



Me too... I didn't had the time to tell my dad...Well...At least something...
He was in coma and yeah...There was nothing to do.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I meant nothing else to say, I told her I loved her a lot today.


Then that's good she has said she fine with passing on that means shes happy with what she has done & is proud of you.

When if & when she passes. The thing she will wan't the most is to be remembered & for you to stay strong if you can do that for her that would be great.

It is going to be hard. You are going to cry. It's going to be harder than you thought it will be. But you need to stay strong & continue to be happy she wouldn't want you to fall into despair.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Then that's good she has said she fine with passing on that means shes happy with what she has done & is proud of you.
> 
> When if & when she passes. The thing she will wan't the most is to be remembered & for you to stay strong if you can do that for her that would be great.
> 
> It is going to be hard. You are going to cry. It's going to be harder that you thought it will be. But you need to stay strong & continue to be happy she wouldn't want you to fall into despair.


Nice words you are rolling here. Im proud of you and impressed.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Me too... I didn't had the time to tell my dad...Well...At least something...
> He was in coma and yeah...There was nothing to do.



Same but the night before he went into the coma & died he suffered withdrawal from medicine & tried to beat me but he could barely see because of having films over his eyes from cataracts. He chased me around the house while I tried to hide. It was scary & the last thing I said to him before the cops came was leave me alone. For a while I felt like it was my fault.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Same but the night before he went into the coma & died he suffered withdrawal from medicine & tried to beat me but he could barely see because of having films over his eyes from cataracts. He chased me around the house while I tried to hide. It was scary & the last thing I said to him before the cops came was leave me alone. For a while I felt like it was my fault.



Sorry to hear that...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Alright. Well. Let's stop with the doom and gloom and go back to usual.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Alright. Well. Let's stop with the doom and gloom and go back to usual.


Agreed. There is no reason t talk about these things.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Spoiler: More doom & gloom but mostly optimism



Medicine withdraw will fuck you up though.

       Anyways I didn't realize who my father was exactly until after he passed during his funeral( he was actually a better person than I thought).    He would say on Saturdays that he was going out to get beers with friends. He actually helped people who were going through hard times at church. A person that I thought was only a good friend of my dads actually was someone he became friends with while representing in a court case. The guy owed him 4 million over the case. Dad said screw it I represented you because people like you need to be represented properly.  All these people came that my dad had helped. They all said what my dad had done for him & their best moments with him.

He took every moment to help anyone he saw really needed help or came to him for it.  I promised to myself I would do this too. I have pm's where i'm talking to people who really need help & it's not easy it's really stressful sometimes, but i'm guiding them through whatever their problems are until they are gone.



But pm me if you need help on anything.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> doom.



Speaking of that, didn't you just buy Doom? How is it?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Speaking of that, didn't you just buy Doom? How is it?


Don't know, haven't played it yet because of doom & gloom. I'm not home right now.
I played the demo before though. That was a lot of fun


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Don't know, haven't played it yet because of doom & gloom. I'm not home right now.
> I played the demo before though. That was a lot of fun



True true, sorry.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> True true, sorry.


No need for the sorries 
Just haven't gotten around to it yet.
Did you get Persona 4? or 3?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> No need for the sorries
> Just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> Did you get Persona 4? or 3?



No ^.^ not yet.
Wanted to hang around here for most of the day...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Speaking of that, didn't you just buy Doom? How is it?




I fucking loved it so dam much man.  I liked dishonored 2 more though. It easily became the best game I have ever played.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> No ^.^ not yet.
> Wanted to hang around here for most of the day...


Get eeet!
Either is fine, really.


-Praydeth- said:


> I fucking loved it so dam much man.  I liked dishonored 2 more though. It easily became the best game I have ever played.


I still need to finish the first Dishonored.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> No ^.^ not yet.
> Wanted to hang around here for most of the day...



Also i'm just saying that there really needs to be someone drawing @WolfyJake , @Sogreth & @Charrburn together. I don't know maybe they're resting their arms around eachother's shoulders or something, but it needs to happen.

you guys together are cute!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Also i'm just saying that there really needs to be someone drawing @WolfyJake , @Sogreth & @Charrburn together. I don't know maybe they're resting their arms around eachother's shoulders or something, but it needs to happen.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Also i'm just saying that there really needs to be someone drawing @WolfyJake , @Sogreth & @Charrburn together. I don't know maybe they're resting their arms around eachother's shoulders or something, but it needs to happen.
> 
> you guys together are cute!


I got your back


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I got your backView attachment 17333


*Bootiful!*


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Bootiful!*


Thank you. I do commissions too. 100 dollars each.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Thank you. I do commissions too. 100 dollars each.


Seems like a fair price given your obvious artistic talent.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Also i'm just saying that there really needs to be someone drawing @WolfyJake , @Sogreth & @Charrburn together. I don't know maybe they're resting their arms around eachother's shoulders or something, but it needs to happen.
> 
> you guys together are cute!



 I can see it now! I'll be in the middle, since those two are shorter than me


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Seems like a fair price given your obvious artistic talent.


Thank you. It tooks seconds to finish this masterpiece.

Btw @Sogreth I'm a big fan


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I can see it now! I'll be in the middle, since those two are shorter than me


And you both will be laughing out loud because I'm the funniest person you guys have ever met...
I am right aren't I?
No?
okay 

I'm a big fan of @Sogreth and @Charrburn too...
They be my bitches...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> It was such a nice day yesterday, then this happens... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snowing!


Canada my sweet future home, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh damn, I really slept in late
>.<


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I got your backView attachment 17333


Some good art wow. You are good, you can do commisions and ref sheets honestly.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I got your backView attachment 17333


My exact thoughts. If you look closely you're having much less fun than @WolfyJake and I. I'm obviously the one to the left.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I'm a big fan of @Sogreth and @Charrburn too...
> They be my bitches...



Pardon me?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> My exact thoughts. If you look closely you're having much less fun than @WolfyJake and I. I'm obviously the one to the left.


So, wait. Why do I have a mohawk again?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> And you both will be laughing out loud because I'm the funniest person you guys have ever met...
> I am right aren't I?
> No?
> okay
> ...


Sorry?? I got triggered.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Some good art wow. You are good, you can do commisions and ref sheets honestly.


Yeah. The first one to like this comment gets a free ref sheet for 50 dollars :i



WolfyJake said:


> So, wait. Why do I have a mohawk again?


Because there's an o and a in both WolfyJake and mohawk


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Yeah. The first one to like this comment gets a free ref sheet for 50 dollars :i
> 
> 
> Because there's an o and a in both WolfyJake and mohawk


Free just for 50 indian rupees  Want


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Free just for 50 indian rupees  Want


I'm sorry but Jake won.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'm sorry but Jake won.


Sorry jake is my bitch


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Sorry jake is my bitch



*glares*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Sorry jake is my bitch


Waaaiiiit... Did we have sex last Thursday?


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Glad that wolf is happpy, but I'm getting pretty sick of this snow in March.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

@WolfyJake Congrats now pay up


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> @WolfyJake Congrats now pay upView attachment 17335


I will send you a cookie...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I will send you a cookie...


You're too kind. :3


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

You guys are hilarious. I love it.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Waaaiiiit... Did we have sex last Thursday?





Charrburn said:


> @WolfyJake Congrats now pay up



From where my screen was I didn't see the image so I burst out laughing! 
 I'm so sorry.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Waaaiiiit... Did we have sex last Thursday?


Yes we have  You dont remember?


Sogreth said:


> *glares*


Glares back at cute bear.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> You guys are hilarious. I love it.


We love you too 


-Praydeth- said:


> From where my screen was I didn't see the image so I burst out laughing!
> I'm so sorry.


Well, it was kinda meant to be funny 
So I guess it all worked out in the end 


Martin2W said:


> Yes we have  You dont remember?


Oooh, I remember. I didn't know that was you though


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Thank you. It tooks seconds to finish this masterpiece.
> 
> Btw @Sogreth I'm a big fanView attachment 17334


Beautiful piece, please draw me.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> You guys are hilarious. I love it.


I also love you.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Beautiful piece, please draw me.


I will soon. First I gotta go feed the doggies. :3


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Oy


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Also i'm just saying that there really needs to be someone drawing @WolfyJake , @Sogreth & @Charrburn together. I don't know maybe they're resting their arms around eachother's shoulders or something, but it needs to happen.
> 
> you guys together are cute!



So... I'm not cute? ;-;


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

katalistik said:


> So... I'm not cute? ;-;


Dude that is so metal.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

@LupusFamilia and @Martin2W please don't fight over me. I'm pretty much everybody's bitch anyway.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

katalistik said:


> So... I'm not cute? ;-;


No you are not cute.


----------



## Reti (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj2mL_o9uDSAhUHtRQKHX79BGoQyCkIJjAA&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrQD0DzmmZo&usg=AFQjCNF_hZo3TOidzwrTblLAF37ccI7k8Q
> Did someone said metal?



Oh god... 5 messages in less than 4 minutes without being reply restricted... Please, teach me your ways. *bows*

Oh, and hi everyone!
*runs in the room, huging around*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> youre still cute enough to let me ask if im in the right scene lol.



Your timing is perfect ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°).


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Beautiful piece, please draw me.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Reti said:


> Oh god... 5 messages in less than 4 minutes without being reply restricted... Please, teach me your ways. *bows*
> 
> Oh, and hi everyone!
> *runs in the room, huging around*


Retiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii retiii retii


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> View attachment 17336


Beautiful, you are talented, my dear sexy friend.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Beautiful, you are talented, my dear sexy friend.


Thank you. You're too kind.


----------



## Reti (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> View attachment 17336


That's...
*looks at Martin*
... More accurate than I though it would be ?...



Martin2W said:


> Retiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii retiii retii


Martiiin!!!

*hugs the fuck out of the sergal*



LupusFamilia said:


> they dont dare to restrict germans
> 
> *puts on cigarette, throws away lighter and join the running*


I understand them, I'm french, technically you're my superior.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No you are not cute.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

katalistik said:


>


Aliens are responsible for this.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> By the way, where the damn you all meet each other? I feel like being the only one here now knowing any furs without a few talks around here.


Well, I met everyone on here...
I just talk with a lot of people, you know, that's kinda how you make friends


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> By the way, where the damn you all meet each other? I feel like being the only one here now knowing any furs without a few talks around here.


Same here, Im just lonely sergal.


----------



## Reti (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Or maybe its cause i made my acc in TOR ^^


If that's so... Sir, you just hacked the system. Well done.



LupusFamilia said:


> maybe in WWII, but not in the net o.o
> Also, i suck in made decisions, so i'm a horrible superior ;-;


Don't worry, I'm unable to follow instructions corectly... So I guess I'm an horrible "inferior"? X')



katalistik said:


>


Don't listen to him, you're cute too. =o


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Same here, Im just lonely sergal.


You cannot be lonely, you have me.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You cannot be lonely, you have me.


But you do not accept me


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj2mL_o9uDSAhUHtRQKHX79BGoQyCkIJjAA&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrQD0DzmmZo&usg=AFQjCNF_hZo3TOidzwrTblLAF37ccI7k8Q
> Did someone said metal?


Only if it's as brutal as Metalocalypse, though


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But you do not accept me


I accept you as a cute fluffy sergal!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I accept you as a cute fluffy sergal!


I accept you as a attack helicopter. *hugs*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But you do not accept me



I think it's the other way around


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I accept you as a attack helicopter. *hugs*


*licks face*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I think it's the other way around


Nuuuuuu bad bear


----------



## Reti (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I accept you as a cute fluffy sergal!


Awwwwww... =3



Martin2W said:


> I accept you as a attack helicopter. *hugs*


Awwwwww... 
Wait what?...

Well, knowing Martin's love for miniguns and destruction, if you really are an helicopter then you have a chance.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 18, 2017)

Night' guys!
Stay bruta- I mean, frosty.
...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Night' guys!
> Stay bruta- I mean, frosty.
> ...


Wow, that's bru- creepy .-.
Good night!
*hugs*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Wow, that's bru- creepy .-.
> Good night!
> *hugs*


Night sweetie. Im also will be going soon night


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 18, 2017)

Ok one last hug before going to sleep *hugs all*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Night sweetie. Im also will be going soon night


I was wishing @katalistik good night. I woke up an hour ago, lol.

*hugs back*


----------



## Reti (Mar 18, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Night' guys!
> Stay bruta- I mean, frosty.
> ...


'Nightnight!

This picture disturbs me... And I don't know why...



LupusFamilia said:


> and um... "hacked" is a pretty high word for just let you redirect through the oinion system by the browser ._.
> but i say, by the theme, recently a video about how damn simple it is to hack websites lol. It was like a few clicks and 10 minutes work and he was in a oh-so-well-protected facebook account lol.



I know... The best part is that, as a computer science student, we never even talk about security... >_<
Our websites are dooooomed! (I've said "doom" a lot recently...)



Martin2W said:


> Ok one last hug before going to sleep *hugs all*


Well... You often go to sleep just before me... I guess it won't be long before I go too. =p
*hugs*

'Nightnight sergal! =3


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 18, 2017)

maybe i should set up a damn blog if i anywayas start to writing in minute-time now ._.


----------



## Julen (Mar 18, 2017)

>mfw i dunno how to join a conversation


----------



## Reti (Mar 18, 2017)

Julen said:


> >mfw i dunno how to join a conversation


Well... "Hi" is a good and healthy start I guess. =p

So : Hi, nice to meet you! Name's Reti and welcome on the chatbox! =3
(I assume you're new here because I never saw you... This may be a mistake. xp)


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 18, 2017)

Julen said:


> >mfw i dunno how to join a conversation



Yo


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Julen said:


> >mfw i dunno how to join a conversation


Hey, mister.
https://wiki.teamfortress.com/w/images/5/5e/Soldier_mvm_resurrect04.wav?t=20131122055407


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Julen said:


> >mfw i dunno how to join a conversation


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 18, 2017)

Reti said:


> 'Nightnight!
> 
> This picture disturbs me... And I don't know why...
> 
> ...


youre also in computer science?
I have a education too^^
But here it's different, we talk all day about secirity... even if less about computer secure then about electrical secure like "dont bathing with hair dryer" or "dont put high repeaters on low speakers" lol. But they said we have cryptographics in the last year so im pretty excited for it^^


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 18, 2017)

Julen said:


> >mfw i dunno how to join a conversation


awww a newbie <3
morning and welcome to the madhouse.... woopsie wrong program
*switches some leavers and writes senseless commands on the board*
I meant:
Hi dude and welcome to the FAF, a place to share, hug and become company. If you want to...
*creak and brizzling*
well, system short-circuit. Take your sit and just pick out interesting threads.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Woof :u


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof :u


*Flops on*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Flops on*


*fluffs up against*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *fluffs up against*


*Hugs* hello


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Flops on*



*paws at* :v


WolfyJake said:


> *fluffs up against*


*paws at also*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *paws at* :v
> 
> *paws at also*


I made you a sweater :v


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

*Scoops up @Mabus @Rystren and @WolfyJake into a big bear hug!*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I made you a sweater :v


:| ..................


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> *Scoops up @Mabus @Rystren and @WolfyJake into a big bear hug!*


*Eep!*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> *Scoops up @Mabus @Rystren and @WolfyJake into a big bear hug!*



 burr hug!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :| ..................


hehe, infinite yarn = no rules 


Sogreth said:


> *Scoops up @Mabus @Rystren and @WolfyJake into a big bear hug!*


:|


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> :|



What're you standing over there for? Come join the bear hug :3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> hehe, infinite yarn = no rules
> 
> :|



*hugs* >:V 
you haff been woofed!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *hugs* >:V
> you haff been woofed!


*hugs back* thank you
*joins bear hug*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 18, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> *Scoops up @Mabus @Rystren and @WolfyJake into a big bear hug!*


*Hugs back*


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

It smells like dog in this room. *lays on the floor*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> It smells like dog in this room. *lays on the floor*


That's offensive, Serin


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's offensive, Serin


I'm sure all the dog fursonas are offended right now


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'm sure all the dog fursonas are offended right now


I give myself a bath every day :V
Don't worry, I love our woofers


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

I AM NOT A DOG I AM A WULF


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I AM NOT A DOG I AM A WULF


I'm so sorry. :c

I'm sure all the canine fursonas are offended right now


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I AM NOT A DOG I AM A WULF



*Pats head*
Cute puppy :3


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's offensive, Serin


XD I was referring to my room in which my German Shepherd decides to house in. He specifically likes the underneath of my bed for no reason


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Selly said:


>


F the po-lice... *ahem* ...... *AWOOOO!!!*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

Selly said:


>


*Aw-_coughcough!* _Nope, can't howl.

I can growl though


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> XD I was referring to my room in which my German Shepherd decides to house in. He specifically likes the underneath of my bed for no reason


Aww, lol. Shepards love to hang out in one particular area around the house.


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Aww, lol. Shepards love to hang out in one particular area around the house.


He has three. Lol. But my bed is the most common area he uses >:U I almost faceplant because of him. But I still love him.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'm so sorry. :c
> 
> I'm sure all the canine fursonas are offended right now



I don't really give to much of a fuck to honest.............


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)

I can't growl or howl either...

I can purr, though!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Serin said:


> He has three. Lol. But my bed is the most common area he uses >:U I almost faceplant because of him. But I still love him.


One of mine lays under the dining room table, beside the fireplace, and by the front door.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Mine is a idiot & likes to lay behind rolling chairs n' lay in the middle of a hallway at night.   I don't know why he does it I wish I knew


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

Awoo


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Awoo


AROOOOOOOOOOOooooo...
*breathes*
...ROOOOOOUW!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> AROOOOOOOOOOOooooo...
> *breathes*
> ...ROOOOOOUW!




Let me try

*stretches limbs*
*clears proboscis*

ahem.


























*buzz*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

I just looked back on the chaos I caused by mentioning all the burly furs on the forum in one reply.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I just looked back on the chaos I caused by mentioning all the burly furs on the forum in one reply.


:3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Chaos is good.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

When I mention the "snuggle wolf" With a grizzly bear the most burly bushy animal & a person that used to have a loin flexing with a seductive look as their icon I knew things would get out of hand fast.

Maybe it was my intention.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Chaos maker of the forum. 



https://imgur.com/YClRTmb


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm going to bed peoples! It's 1:43 am here. And I must get all the sleeps.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


I can help with that...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 18, 2017)

XD blargh


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 18, 2017)

*sleeping noises*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *sleeping noises*


Isnt that just breathing and occasional snoring?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Isnt that just breathing and occasional snoring?


No you forgot the night terrors.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 18, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Isnt that just breathing and occasional snoring?


I trust that you are a person who knows everything about sleep noises.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> No you forgot the night terrors.


Ahh. yes. Very true.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I trust that you are a person who knows everything about sleep noises.


Just the basics, which consists of that.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Chaos is good.


agree. Chaos replaces order, and without order, i forgot my sentence.
But a bit chaos always good :3


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 18, 2017)

i wanted to say goodnight, but im tooozzZchrrr......
*drools on the keyboard*


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 18, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Chaos maker of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/YClRTmb


chrr... *moves head*
chaos maker of germany




*keeps droling* chrrr....


----------



## Serin (Mar 18, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> chrr... *moves head*
> chaos maker of germany
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Much sleep. Such drool.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Welp, the sun has gone down and I don't feel tired at all. In fact, I feel like getting up and running. Strange


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm just sat here not knowing what to do again. I just find everything incredibly boring...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Selly said:


> I'm just sat here not knowing what to do again. I just find everything incredibly boring...


Well do you play any pc games because we have some people you can join up on.


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well do you play any pc games because we have some people you can join up on.


I have a few, but not many.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Selly said:


> I have a few, but not many.


Same here man only own about 7 games but it doesn't mean you can't have some fun.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Selly said:


> I have a few, but not many.


Anything you wan't to talk about then?


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Anything you wan't to talk about then?


Nothing much other than people on LoL are assholes


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Selly said:


> Nothing much other than people on LoL are assholes


that's why I never got into those types of competitive games


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> that's why I never got into those types of competitive games


It's all I can play somewhat OK. 

The one thing I consider myself good at but I'm garbage at it.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Selly said:


> It's all I can play somewhat OK.
> 
> The one thing I consider myself good at but I'm garbage at it.


Oh don't worry @Karatine Is shit at video games too hes just this *ABSOLUTE* piece of scum i mean* just*....... terrible!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh don't worry @Karatine Is shit at video games too hes just this *ABSOLUTE* piece of scum i mean* just*....... terrible!


Yep, hand-eye coordination just aint what it used to be


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yep, hand-eye coordination just aint what it used to be


I hope you know I wan't exactly serious.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I hope you know I wan't exactly serious.


I know, but honestly I don't consider myself to be very good.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

But if you have g-mod @Selly You should certainly join up on us some time.


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)

It'll be 4am soon, think I'd be better off sulking in bed..


----------



## Karatine (Mar 18, 2017)

Selly said:


> It'll be 4am soon, think I'd be better off sulking in bed..


Good night, Selly!
*goodbye hug*


----------



## Selly (Mar 18, 2017)

*purrs softly*

Gnight all


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 18, 2017)

*Poke head out of burrow*

Are the woofers out here again?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 18, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Poke head out of burrow*
> 
> Are the woofers out here again?


*Woofs* Indeed, we is.

Hi all *hugs*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 18, 2017)

*Accepts the hug*

Hello friendly woofer!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 18, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Accepts the hug*
> 
> Hello friendly woofer!



I don't exactly woof I just howl............ & I growl a lot................................................................... I just kinda like complaining.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I don't exactly woof I just howl............ & I growl a lot................................................................... I just kinda like complaining.


You're still adjusting... eventually you'll be more okay with being part of the fandom xD


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm adjusting too.

Only my responses tend to go towards timidness. Hence the rabbit.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooof~


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I'm adjusting too.
> 
> Only my responses tend to go towards timidness. Hence the rabbit.



Nothing wrong with that. I woof because im shy and dont know what to say 

*derps around*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Woofs* Indeed, we is.
> 
> Hi all *hugs*


*hugs*

Hey Crimson, how'ya been?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

By the way @Crimson_Steel17 I put the chat into complete chaos today by mentioning Charrburn Wolfyjake & Sogreth in one reply.

Starts at the end of 682


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Just sittin' here, watching ghost adventures on the TV, bored, and on my phone refreshing this page, woofing internally as I do so.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *hugs*
> 
> Hey Crimson, how'ya been?


I've been okay... tired, sore, ready to go back to Pullman tomorrow 


-Praydeth- said:


> By the way @Crimson_Steel17 I put the chat into complete chaos today by mentioning Charrburn Wolfyjake & Sogreth in one reply.
> 
> Starts at the end of 682


Exciting... I'll check it out


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Just sittin' here, watching ghost adventures on the TV, bored, and on my phone refreshing this page, woofing internally as I do so.


Sounds like an exhilarating day 
Why watch TV when you can DANCE (I have no idea what I'm doing)


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Sounds like an exhilarating day
> Why watch TV when you can DANCE (I have no idea what I'm doing)








If you say so!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> If you say so!


Daaaaaammmmn! Mabus got the moves!!!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> If you say so!


I wanna be like this guy






Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I've been okay... tired, sore, ready to go back to Pullman tomorrow


You've been away, huh?


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Heyo, today's been a day. That said, finally got around to making an account here, woot.


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Heyo, today's been a day. That said, finally got around to making an account here, woot.


Welcome to Open Chat, where random things happen. Literally.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

When people tell their friends they are in the furry fandom.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

*woofs in from the wild frontier* :U


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I wanna be like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's been spring break. I went home for a couple days, went to the beach for almost a week (where someone started a kitchen fire... luckily they were smart enough to grab an extinguisher instead of just stand there), and now I'm staging at home for the night so I can go back to school tomorrow

How about you? How's it been for the fellow furs (I've only caught snippets most of yesterday and today)?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Ah. What a lonely planet


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Been achey and bored and sleep-deprived. Went to sleep at like 6 AM because I stayed up all night working on a commission. $6 is $6, though, worth it. Maybe I'll get at the Steam sale before it closes.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Ah. What a lonely planet



Come to Texas! Make friends with a radioactive deadly scorpion like me! 

We have an "understanding" xD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Been achey and bored and sleep-deprived. Went to sleep at like 6 AM because I stayed up all night working on a commission. $6 is $6, though, worth it. Maybe I'll get at the Steam sale before it closes.



Ha I have stayed up longer for reason that weren't even because I had stuff to do but I barely wanted to do!


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ha I have stayed up longer for reason that weren't even because I had stuff to do but I barely wanted to do!


My first successful all-nighter was so I could play Fable for like 18 hours straight. No regrets, I slept like a bear the next night.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

Meanwhile, in Pullman...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> My first successful all-nighter was so I could play Fable for like 18 hours straight. No regrets, I slept like a bear the next night.


Oh well tell me if that beats this?

Destiny: 3000+ hours!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ha I have stayed up longer for reason that weren't even because I had stuff to do but I barely wanted to do!



I know those feels


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Yeah, it's been spring break. I went home for a couple days, went to the beach for almost a week (where someone started a kitchen fire... luckily they were smart enough to grab an extinguisher instead of just stand there), and now I'm staging at home for the night so I can go back to school tomorrow
> 
> How about you? How's it been for the fellow furs (I've only caught snippets most of yesterday and today)?


I've been oddly happy today 
Spring break starts next week, and I'm gonna travel with my mother to Florida to see my grandparents. They can be hard to be around, so I expect to be here more than usual.


Rystren said:


> Ah. What a lonely planet


Hi Rystren!


SamBrawson said:


> Been achey and bored and sleep-deprived. Went to sleep at like 6 AM because I stayed up all night working on a commission. $6 is $6, though, worth it. Maybe I'll get at the Steam sale before it closes.


Hi, you!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> My first successful all-nighter was so I could play Fable for like 18 hours straight. No regrets, I slept like a bear the next night.





-Praydeth- said:


> Oh well tell me if that beats this?
> 
> Destiny: 3000+ hours!


Scrubs! 5k hours in Halo, pro-level MTG tournaments, MTG pre-releases (midnight edition) into band competition days, and sleep deprivation to hallucination whilst holding a steady job and schooling


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh well tell me if that beats this?
> 
> Destiny: 3000+ hours!


Gah, I still need to start Destiny! You win this round for sure.



Karatine said:


> Hi, you!



Hi!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Longest anyone has stayed awake?
Im curious


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Longest anyone has stayed awake?
> Im curious


20 hours


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Longest anyone has stayed awake?
> Im curious


When I learned about furries. :V


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Longest anyone has stayed awake?
> Im curious



I'd say at least a little over 24 hours but I'm not really looking to boast about that. My sleep schedule is my greatest kryptonite.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> 20 hours



Hmm


-Praydeth- said:


> When I learned about furries. :V


That could be anywhere from 1 hour to infini-hours


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Longest anyone has stayed awake?
> Im curious


Not really longer than 27 hours. I had raging allergies that would NOT go *AWAY!! >:[*
What a miserable night.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Longest anyone has stayed awake?
> Im curious


117 hours, at which point I passed into unconsciousness following a hallucination of boarding a Bombardier Q400 to fly home... couldn't even be a GOOD plane xD


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

52 hours for me and it was a biiiiiiiiiiitch to deal with xD


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> 117 hours, at which point I passed into unconsciousness following a hallucination of boarding a Bombardier Q400 to fly home... couldn't even be a GOOD plane xD



That.... good show sir!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Come to Texas! Make friends with a radioactive deadly scorpion like me!
> 
> We have an "understanding" xD







There's a problem with that


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

I think it's mostly that I'm blessed with laziness that I haven't stayed awake for multiple days straight.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> 117 hours, at which point I passed into unconsciousness following a hallucination of boarding a Bombardier Q400 to fly home... couldn't even be a GOOD plane xD





Mabus said:


> 52 hours for me and it was a biiiiiiiiiiitch to deal with xD


How are both of you even alive? xD


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I've been oddly happy today
> Spring break starts next week, and I'm gonna travel with my mother to Florida to see my grandparents. They can be hard to be around, so I expect to be here more than usual.
> 
> Hi Rystren!
> ...


Hello


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How are both of you even alive? xD


I passed out


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> There's a problem with that


 *man-squeeing*

Space engineers!


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm so close to being able to afford Bioshock on Steam. Writing steamy robot fanfiction is about to pay off.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *man-squeeing*
> 
> Space engineers!


I like how you instantly knew


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How are both of you even alive? xD



1) im a fireman
2) he's dedicated

XD
(Also this is why I said im a zombie long ago lol)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Well I actually have slept for 37 hours straight before.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well I actually have slept for 37 hours straight before.



I ENVY YOU 0.0


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I ENVY YOU 0.0



It was because I became so lethargic because of heart problems & extreme illness. So no you don't.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well I actually have slept for 37 hours straight before.


SOMEBODY FIND ME A MEDAL.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I ENVY YOU 0.0


Careful, you'll turn green with envy- and I don't think it'll be a shade of green that looks good as fur xD


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It was because I became so lethargic because of heart problems & extreme illness. So no you don't.


Oh. Goodness gravy.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Careful, you'll turn green with envy- and I don't think it'll be a shade of green that looks good as fur xD



Woofer smash


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Oh. Goodness gravy.


What about fudge popsicles?


-Praydeth- said:


> It was because I became so lethargic because of heart problems & extreme illness. So no you don't.


*hugs and pats*


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Anybody wanna try and predict what the next story I'm gonna  get commissioned for will be about? Like, series-wise.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 19, 2017)

aye guys


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> aye guys


Heyo


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Anybody wanna try and predict what the next story I'm gonna  get commissioned for will be about? Like, series-wise.


A man who own's a shop out of his own body, strategically selling his own organs for profit.


Augmented Husky said:


> aye guys


hiiii


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Anybody wanna try and predict what the next story I'm gonna  get commissioned for will be about? Like, series-wise.


*concerned fox noises*


Augmented Husky said:


> aye guys


Hello there


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

Meanwhile, in Vancouver WA...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Anybody wanna try and predict what the next story I'm gonna  get commissioned for will be about? Like, series-wise.


Well I wrote this & someone tried to make a fursona out of it. I have no problem with it so i'm interested. 




Spoiler: Here it is.



He twirled then took a deep breath inwards from his signature cigar. A finely wrapped 7x48 cigar with a oval seal with a faded but minuscule brand name on it. If you tried to figure out the brands name he'd notice & put the cigar in a opulent, onyx cigar case with silver lining & a emerald adorned on the top saving it for later.

He let out a thick breath of lingering smoke. You'd breath it in you'd let out a sputter of a cough you know this because you did yourself. It felt like breathing in thick ash, how did this fucker enjoy them so much? Under his onyx bowler hat with a emerald band & silver buckle that matched his cigar case and his suit. And his shotguns...... And his model a ford. He let out a mix of a cackle & snicker, while you gawked away from him gasping for air. "I'd be lying son if I said anyone but me got used to it at'all". "So what did you come to me for"? He showed his four aces face up on the table & then looked up from the table to you. You could of swore the hazel eyes eye of his lit up to a full florescent green when they locked in on yours for a moment.

While he did tap his finger on the side of the cigar letting ash float down to the table it was out of intrigue not impatience. While the finely lacquered steamboat's roulette table spun in the background, while smoke & heat slowly drained from the cigar into the air. You had time to think about this. "Hey i won't make you do anything you don't want to do or believe I can't make you do" "that's fair right"?


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> A man who own's a shop out of his own body, strategically selling his own organs for profit.



I largely deal in fanfiction, but I like how quick you came up with that.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 19, 2017)

goodness....all these good avi's


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> I largely deal in fanfiction, but I like how quick you came up with that.


Mmmmm man, I remember reading fan fiction so much way back....good times ^_^


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> Mmmmm man, I remember reading fan fiction so much way back....good times ^_^


Yup, and I'm getting paid to write it for people. Good fun, made $6 off a Transformers fic I wrote for somebody.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Yup, and I'm getting paid to write it for people. Good fun, made $6 off a Transformers fic I wrote for somebody.


Woaaaaah nice man, sounds like a really cool gig you've got going...was that per chapter if I may ask ?

Also a pleasure to meet you all -tips cybernetic hat-


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> Woaaaaah nice man, sounds like a really cool gig you've got going...was that per chapter if I may ask ?


Nah, it's a by-100-word dealeroni. Since they were my first customer, I gave them a lot more than they paid for.



Augmented Husky said:


> Also a pleasure to meet you all -tips cybernetic hat-


Pleasure to meet you too. *Flops fish tail against keyboard*


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Nah, it's a by-100-word dealeroni. Since they were my first customer, I gave them a lot more than they paid for.
> 
> 
> Pleasure to meet you too. *Flops fish tail against keyboard*



Mmmm ok cool cool

I'll take that as a hand shake I suppose XD


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> Mmmm ok cool cool
> 
> I'll take that as a hand shake I suppose XD


I mean, honestly it's *waves mouse hand in greeting* but my nickname's Salmon so I make jokes about being an actual fish flopping on a keyboard.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 19, 2017)

Welp... I'm tired, and I got a long drive ahead of me tomorrow.

Good night, fellow furs *hugs all*

*Howls on way out* AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Welp... I'm tired, and I got a long drive ahead of me tomorrow.
> 
> Good night, fellow furs *hugs all*
> 
> *Howls on way out* AAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Good night *hugs*
I feel so not tired >.<
Just sitting around wasting time I guess.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Good night *hugs*
> I feel so not tired >.<
> Just sitting around wasting time I guess.


Wasting time is at least one way to kill it.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Wasting time is at least one way to kill it.


Actually, I'm gonna try to draw. Something I haven't done in a few weeks.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Heyyyyy good morn *faceplants* *sergal noises*


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

That reminds me, I should probably draw something sometime.


Spoiler: Some art.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 19, 2017)

aaaand good night for me XD


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> aaaand good night for me XD


Night, Aug/whatever I should call ya for short.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Poke head out of burrow*
> 
> Are the woofers out here again?


*Woofs* Hi sweetie, how are you?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Heyyyyy good morn *faceplants* *sergal noises*


Good morning Tombstone 
Hope you're doing okay


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Morning, frienderoni, I'm new here! I mean, relatively new.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Heyo, today's been a day. That said, finally got around to making an account here, woot.


Heyy. You made your account to hell. Welcome.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Heyy. You made your account to hell. Welcome.


Sure is friendly here in hell. I was expecting fire and brimstone, instead it's "howdly-doodily" and fluffy suits.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Good morning Tombstone
> Hope you're doing okay


Im a Tombstone, hero of Gold ring, ofc Im ok. Sexy as always.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Sure is friendly here in hell. I was expecting fire and brimstone, instead it's "howdly-doodily" and fluffy suits.


Just wait man........ Wait till the cringe has reached its peak hour.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Just wait man........ Wait till the cringe has reached its peak hour.


Oh trust me, my best friend's 24/7 fur cringe and I love the guy.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> When I learned about furries. :V


But why?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Oh trust me, my best friend's 24/7 fur cringe and I love the guy.


Ok how does nazi furry book discussion being started, causing a flame war. AAAAAAAND the person who made the book is now on the thread & it has gotten even worse than before.

forums.furaffinity.net: The Furred Reich


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

@Crimson_Steel17  Excuseme me you said 117 hours? How?


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ok how does nazi furry book discussion being started, causing a flame war. AAAAAAAND the person who made the book is now on the thread & it has gotten even worse than before.
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: The Furred Reich


Aight, fair enough, that sounds legendary though.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im a Tombstone, hero of Gold ring, ofc Im ok. Sexy as always.


Yes, of course you are 


SamBrawson said:


> Sure is friendly here in hell. I was expecting fire and brimstone, instead it's "howdly-doodily" and fluffy suits.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


>



H E  R I S E S


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> H E  R I S E S







K, I'll stop


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> K, I'll stop



And so the Flandlord returns to his wholesome slumber. _That is not diddly which can eternal lie.._


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

These freaking cuties, I need to make more sprites of them.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Please give me like or two. I want them 

Smash that like button for luck and guaranteed fluff


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

*immediately destroys ship from atmospheric drag*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> And so the Flandlord returns to his wholesome slumber. _That is not diddly which can eternal lie.._


Indeed.
Protip: Don't ever search "howdily doodily neighborino" in google images. Sometimes... google confuses me.

Also, @-Praydeth-  got reply restricted.



Rystren said:


> *immediately destroys ship from atmospheric drag*


And a few billion lightyears away, Karatine breaks his pencil.

);


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *immediately destroys ship from atmospheric drag*


That reminds me, I should play Space Engineers.





Better use of my time than this disgrace.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

The days get a lot slower when you from doing a bunch to suddenly doing nothing.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

@SamBrawson Since you are new, lets get know each other better. Who are you? Tell us about yourself.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @SamBrawson Since you are new, lets get know each other better. Who are you? Tell us about yourself.


Hm, uh, 18, highschool grad, unemployed, aspiring writer and liker of more cartoons than he probably should. Been furry since 15, my fursona's a mouse, my nickname is Salmon (since my name is Sam) and I use writing as an outlet for my stress on account of issues in my life. Anything else you wanna know?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Hm, uh, 18, highschool grad, unemployed, aspiring writer and liker of more cartoons than he probably should. Been furry since 15, my fursona's a mouse, my nickname is Salmon (since my name is Sam) and I use writing as an outlet for my stress on account of issues in my life. Anything else you wanna know?


Nice to meet you Sam. That was good introduction


----------



## Julen (Mar 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> awww a newbie <3
> morning and welcome to the madhouse.... woopsie wrong program
> *switches some leavers and writes senseless commands on the board*
> I meant:
> ...



FUN FACT
I'm actually not new to FAF at all. I've been here since May 2016 and been pretty active. Until 2 months ago i got banned.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 19, 2017)

I didn't know there was a forum until a few weeks ago, honestly. It was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I didn't know there was a forum until a few weeks ago, honestly. It was a bit of a surprise.


Forums must have a high Stealth stat.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Forums must have a high Stealth stat.


I fail Spot checks every time, my dude. Happens when you're more than halfway to legally blind.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I fail Spot checks every time, my dude. Happens when you're more than halfway to legally blind.


That reminds me, I got to treat my glasses better, these poor things keep looking like I took them on a personal run of DOOM no matter how nice I handle them.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I wanna be like this guy



Omg, is that... @Sogreth ?


Mabus said:


> Longest anyone has stayed awake?
> Im curious


38 hours. I fell asleep on the couch behind my laptop and woke up 5 hours later.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I wanna be like this guy



Where did you find this!
They told me they weren't recording!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Finally finished with OOP


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

I am a fuzzy floofball and I require hugs!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am a fuzzy floofball and I require hugs!


Im cute fluffy sexy sergal and I hug you, my attack helicopter. *tightly hugs*


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 19, 2017)

*pets Sergal*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Hm, uh, 18, highschool grad, unemployed, aspiring writer and liker of more cartoons than he probably should. Been furry since 15, my fursona's a mouse, my nickname is Salmon (since my name is Sam) and I use writing as an outlet for my stress on account of issues in my life. Anything else you wanna know?



Hey Sam!
I'm Lucky. Welcome!
Actually that's my middle name. Translated from Romanian in English I think my nickname (that no one ever used) is Chris.

So you write... That's nice! I just enjoy reading books.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> *pets Sergal*


Thank you, sugar. Feels good


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

Selly said:


> I'm just sat here not knowing what to do again. I just find everything incredibly boring...


feel ya. Every day is like thgis here.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

*makes sergal noises*


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *makes sergal noises*


are you still on or again on? 
Also i wonder how you you manage to screach so high


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 19, 2017)

*screams*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> are you still on or again on?
> Also i wonder how you you manage to screach so high


I am a wolf of many talents. And I'm on again. Not still. I had a pretty substantial sleep.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 19, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> *screams*


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 19, 2017)

That thing is both cute and creepy at the same time.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I am a wolf of many talents. And I'm on again. Not still. I had a pretty substantial sleep.


Me too to my suprise. slept pretty fast for reasons.
I mean we Lupains also can make weird noises, but screaching isnt really one of them .-.
(Though we sometimes scream in a scratchy voice if we are angry)


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 19, 2017)

morning everyone


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 19, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> morning everyone


Morning!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *makes sergal noises*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

katalistik said:


>


Kill it with flametrower


----------



## katalistik (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Kill it with flametrower


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Kill it with flametrower


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Even better.

I miss Fallout 3


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Even better.
> 
> I miss Fallout 3


I cant figure out what to play!!!!! I have fallout 3 and new veges, devil may cry 1 2 and 3 , alien isolation ect ect


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> I cant figure out what to play!!!!! I have fallout 3 and new veges, devil may cry 1 2 and 3 , alien isolation ect ect


I have the weirdest Fallout nostalgia boner...
I friggin love Fallout!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have the weirdest Fallout nostalgia boner...
> I friggin love Fallout!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have the weirdest Fallout nostalgia boner...
> I friggin love Fallout!





https://imgur.com/xXICP7f


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> https://imgur.com/xXICP7f


What is that even from?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> What is that even from?


No idea I was just scrolling through my GIF folder and found it.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 19, 2017)

There are times when all the worlds asleep 

The questions run so deep

Just tell me who I ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> morning everyone


you know whats strange on this?
I just played tennis a bit ago lol.
However, mornings *knocks shoulder friendly*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> No idea I was just scrolling through my GIF folder and found it.


I found this...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I found this...


You beat me this time...


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> There are times when all the worlds asleep
> 
> The questions run so deep
> 
> Just tell me who I ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Kipekee Reddington. Or. *insert your name here*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 19, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> There are times when all the worlds asleep
> 
> The questions run so deep
> 
> Just tell me who I ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



John Cena?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I found this...


Don't hug me, I'm scared.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 19, 2017)

katalistik said:


> John Cena?


So, I'm a dead meme? 

Everything makes sense now


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I found this...


Could be my classmates. Theres definitely a similiarity.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> So, I'm a dead meme?
> 
> Everything makes sense now


We all are walking memes.
The ones dead, the others alive *shrugs* its a thing of own mind.


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I found this...


@Rystren
This just gets funnier every time I watch it


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 19, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Swiggity swoogity


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 19, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Swiggity swoogity


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> Swiggity swoogity


Commin for that booteh!!!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Commin for that booteh!!!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


wut?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> wut?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

What does this even mean anymore?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


I can't tell if she's left handed or right handed in that picture and it's really messing with me.

...Left handed?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I can't tell if she's left handed or right handed in that picture and it's really messing with me.


Now why did you go and have to say that? Now it's bothering me too.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I can't tell if she's left handed or right handed in that picture and it's really messing with me.
> 
> ...Left handed?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 19, 2017)

Spookeh


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

I want to do something productive but I really can't be bothered to be honest.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 19, 2017)

And I'm kinda stir-crazy. I want to do 500 things at once.

Not even I'm fast enough for that.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I want to do something productive but I really can't be bothered to be honest.


You can do my homework if you want to.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I found this...


Japanese.... Typical


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Japanese.... Typical


Herro Tombstone. 

Well I mean...they can be pretty funny and random.....


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

I have homework and laundry to do. But it's such a perfect day to do nothing


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> You can do my homework if you want to.


Sure, but I don't understand music...


----------



## Selly (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Sure, but I don't understand music...


All I understand is it either sounds good, or bad.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Blah.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Selly said:


> All I understand is it either sounds good, or bad.


Same here. I like to pretend I know a lot more about it but I really don't. Although I can say what genre something is. Usually


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I have *returned!     *unsure applause**


Welcome back. 

*needs to do stuff but doesn't want to D:*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm just inking my comic until I have to work. Trying to get faster at this new technique of inking. It looks nice, but I'm slower than my old way.

Bunny needs to get faster.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Ok Im prepared for math test  Feeling good


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok Im prepared for math test


Yay. *needs to study for test still*

Why study when I can work on art?!...the sad truth...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh what a glorious morning. 
Wake up. Shower. Put some clothes on. Five minutes later, have to poop


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Serin said:


> Yay. *needs to study for test still*
> 
> Why study when I can work on art?!...the sad truth...





https://imgur.com/height%3D281%3Bid%3DvMD18vN%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D500


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I'm just inking my comic until I have to work. Trying to get faster at this new technique of inking. It looks nice, but I'm slower than my old way.
> 
> Bunny needs to get faster.


But you are really fast tbh.


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D281%3Bid%3DvMD18vN%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D500


XD I know someone who has the last name of something I love to do. It's just another word for procrastinate


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But you are really fast tbh.


There is always faster! No exceptions!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Page number 700!!!! Wow. Furries are on fire.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Page number 700!!!! Wow. Furries are on fire.


*Insert yiff in hell joke here.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Page number 700!!!! Wow. Furries are on fire.


Yes we are. Now where's Mabus cause we're gonna need help putting this out


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

I have been looking for this gif for so dam long and I *FINALLY* found it!


https://imgur.com/height%3D281%3Bid%3DTSEhDro%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D500


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Insert yiff in hell joke here.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I have been looking for this gif for so dam long and I *FINALLY* found it!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/height%3D281%3Bid%3DTSEhDro%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D500


I like that gif. xD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Dat face


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Dat face


*Dies*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *Dies*


Yiff in hell


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

When someone says there just here for research & we notice they are starting to become a furry we just need to spam pm them that.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

How do I know If Im a furry or not?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Reti (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How do I know If Im a furry or not?


If you're a fluffy sergal then you may also be a furry.

(Hi by the way! =p)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Reti said:


> If you're a fluffy sergal then you may also be a furry.
> 
> (Hi by the way! =p)


I might be im still not sure. Btw hi cutie. How are you?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yes we are. Now where's Mabus cause we're gonna need help putting this out







:3

*wags tail*


----------



## Reti (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I might be im still not sure. Btw hi cutie. How are you?


Cutie?... o///o

I'm fiiine! \o/
Can't wait to go back to my studies! =D
(no, I just want to have my tablet back and draw...)

Soo, you're still not sure about being a furry? =o
I always considered you as the furriest of us all, how can you betray me! ;-;

*cough*... Sorry...

There is no "true" of "false furry", you just call yourself a furry if you want to be one. =p


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Reti said:


> Cutie?... o///o
> 
> I'm fiiine! \o/
> Can't wait to go back to my studies! =D
> ...


Yes cutie. I want to be a furry. And Im one deep inside my hearth.


----------



## Reti (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> 
> *wags tail*


Forget about Jesus, Mabus will save us all. \o/



Martin2W said:


> Yes cutie. I want to be a furry. And Im one deep inside my hearth.


Staaapit!!! >///<

Sooo... You have a fluffy heart? owo


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes cutie. I want to be a furry. And Im one deep inside my hearth.


What lovely imagery :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

@Reti you should like being called cutie, why not?


*


Spoiler






















*[/QUOTE]

I got reply restricted wtf


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Reti you should like being called cutie, why not?
> 
> 
> *
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That picture


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That picture


[/QUOTE]
*picks up and walks away with* 



Martin2W said:


> @Reti you should like being called cutie, why not?
> 
> 
> *
> ...



I got reply restricted wtf[/QUOTE]
nooooooo

Okay. I'm attempting to figure out what went wrong with this post


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Reti said:


> Forget about Jesus, Mabus will save us all. \o/
> 
> 
> Staaapit!!! >///<
> ...



*scoops up and hugs* =D


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Guess who is back, back again. Yes Im a furry, furriest of us all. Reti was right.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Guess who is back, back again. Yes Im a furry, furriest of us all. Reti was right.



Of course he was 
He's psychic!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

I should stay furry all my life, this might be my best life choice. But im not sure if others love sergals. They are so rare no ones knows about them.


----------



## Reti (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *scoops up and hugs* =D


*hugs the fluffball*
Look at him : he is an awesome woofer!



Martin2W said:


> Guess who is back, back again. Yes Im a furry, furriest of us all. Reti was right.


Wow, your reply restriction was really short... How do you do that? *o*

I'm right?... Really?... WOOOUUUHOUUU! I'm right guys! that's the first time I'm right! =D



Mabus said:


> Of course he was
> He's psychic!


I know how to read tarot cards... So you must be right! =O

Oh my god... I'm right AND psychic... this is awesome, I've learnt so much about myself! *w*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Reti said:


> *hugs the fluffball*
> Look at him : he is an awesome woofer!
> 
> 
> ...



XD hahaha yay!


----------



## Selly (Mar 19, 2017)

evening~


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

@Reti well reply restrictions are scared of me so I roared and they gone.



Selly said:


> evening~


Evening cutie, how are you?


----------



## Reti (Mar 19, 2017)

Selly said:


> evening~


Hellow! =3



Martin2W said:


> @Reti well reply restrictions are scared of me so I roared and they gone.


I will try next time it happens to me...

But I have to train for that first... ;-;


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 19, 2017)

It's so sunny outside today! ^.^


----------



## Selly (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Reti well reply restrictions are scared of me so I roared and they gone.
> 
> 
> Evening cutie, how are you?


I'm not too bad at the moment, and how is the fluffy sergal today?


----------



## Reti (Mar 19, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> It's so sunny outside today! ^.^


<_<
*looks at the window*
*closes the curtains*
^w^

(Well... for me it's "moony".)


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 19, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> It's so sunny outside today! ^.^


It's snowing here. Plz take your snow back.


----------



## Selly (Mar 19, 2017)

It's streetlighty here

Also, My SO has been teaching me how to use photoshop a little bit, took a picture and cropped it, and now I have something new for my stream layout~


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Reti said:


> <_<
> *looks at the window*
> *closes the curtains*
> ^w^
> ...


It's SUUUUUNNY todaaaaay~


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 19, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> It's snowing here. Plz take your snow back.



NO! I've had enough of that for now.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Praise.
The.
SUUUUUUUUUN!!!!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Selly said:


> I'm not too bad at the moment, and how is the fluffy sergal today?


Actually im very good, depression is gone


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Reti said:


> <_<
> *looks at the window*
> *closes the curtains*
> ^w^
> ...


No sunny days here, today rained. #borninwrongcountry


----------



## Selly (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Actually im very good, depression is gone


That's good to hear,

Can't say the same for me, though, still has my unmentionables in a vice...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Praise.
> The.
> SUUUUUUUUUN!!!!


It's sunny today. And there's still snow


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Bad weather is just a good excuse to stay inside though, or to be really angry if you have to go out in it.
Either way, it's a win-win!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Bad weather is just a good excuse to stay inside though, or to be really angry if you have to go out in it.
> Either way, it's a win-win!



But it rains outside and I can't do nothing about it. I wanted to visit a museum...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

I think Tommorow will be a sunny and nice day.
*I missed the sun. Best days are sunny and warm days.


Spoiler: Truth



No its not, another cloudy day


*


----------



## Selly (Mar 19, 2017)

Best days for me are watching the snow change the landscape into a canvas of black and white

Havent had that view in years... makes me sad tbh...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 19, 2017)

Night' guys!
It's... It's...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Hiya peeps. I have returned.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> 
> *wags tail*


Sweet Jesus that's terrifying


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Sweet Jesus that's terrifying


You clearly haven't seen me in my true form.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Sweet Jesus that's terrifying



This is an easy fire xP
Theres scarier ones! 

*pats*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hiya peeps. I have returned.


My prince returned!! Hiiiiiiii


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> My prince returned!! Hiiiiiiii



Hey...I'm watching you...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> My prince returned!! Hiiiiiiii


Hello there my cute but strange princess.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> This is an easy fire xP
> Theres scarier ones!
> 
> *pats*


Ok chlorine trifluoride fires are the worst possible ones. It's the best oxidizing agent in the world & is very nonreactive with things besides burning and dissolving them. So chemicals do not work.  Best oxidizing agent so doesn't need a external oxygen supply. If it comes in contact with water it explodes & releases poisonous gas.

It's fucking scary it burns through concrete, glass & asbestos.
@Mabus


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hey...I'm watching you...


Ahh how cute . Im also watching you, sweetie.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 19, 2017)

Goodnight dear friends


----------



## Reti (Mar 19, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Goodnight dear friends


'Nightnight!

Aaaand I need sleep too.
So I'll follow. =p

'Nightnight everybody!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Reti said:


> 'Nightnight!
> 
> Aaaand I need sleep too.
> So I'll follow. =p
> ...


nightnight Reti and Tombstone


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

*faceplants* I just walked 2 miles in 30 minutes and I still wanna walk. And my veins are wigging out


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 19, 2017)

Serin said:


> *faceplants* I just walked 2 miles in 30 minutes and I still wanna walk. And my veins are wigging out



Sounds like..fun? Just a random hike?


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 19, 2017)

Serin said:


> *faceplants* I just walked 2 miles in 30 minutes and I still wanna walk. And my veins are wigging out


You can walk to school tomorrow for me if you like.


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Sounds like..fun? Just a random hike?


It is. Lol. Yap. I'm probably gonna do it more often though because it's good. And of course heart problems run through the family sooo.


Phoenix-Kat said:


> You can walk to school tomorrow for me if you like.


Gladly! XD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Serin said:


> It is. Lol. Yap. I'm probably gonna do it more often though because it's good. And of course heart problems run through the family sooo.


Well at least you can still walk long distances unlike I can.


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well at least you can still walk long distances unlike I can.


Shhh. I'll carry you if you can't walk


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 19, 2017)

Serin said:


> It is. Lol. Yap. I'm probably gonna do it more often though because it's good. And of course heart problems run through the family sooo.
> 
> Gladly! XD


That's great you go out for hikes ^.^ I'm going to start up again once the weather stops being in the negatives lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Serin said:


> Shhh. I'll carry you if you can't walk


Ah the only time a girl will say she picked up a guy & be referring to me.

I ain't too charming I know that for sure.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Serin said:


> It is. Lol. Yap. I'm probably gonna do it more often though because it's good. And of course heart problems run through the family sooo.
> 
> Gladly! XD


I should probably go walking more, considering how good it can make me feel. Then again...





Nah, it's actually pretty clean out today


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

And now I have a new phone


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And now I have a new phone


me too, for a while now. I'm still not used to it.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> me too, for a while now. I'm still not used to it.


At least this one works right


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> That's great you go out for hikes ^.^ I'm going to start up again once the weather stops being in the negatives lol


Yay! Yeah. It's pretty warm up here. OuO sadly it's gonna be a bit cold this week.

A jackrabbit scared the shit out of me though. XD and the snakes are gonna start coming out *concerned noises*


-Praydeth- said:


> Ah the only time a girl will say she picked up a guy & be referring to me.
> 
> I ain't too charming I know that for sure.


Oh hush. Lol. And then I'd set you down when you could walk again.


Karatine said:


> I should probably go walking more, considering how good it can make me feel. Then again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear


----------



## Selly (Mar 19, 2017)

Do I succumb and get Overwatch or not?...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 19, 2017)

Selly said:


> Do I succumb and get Overwatch or not?...


You're an Absol...
Get Doom!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Selly said:


> Do I succumb and get Overwatch or not?...


I got it, but I haven't played it in 6 months :/


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I got it, but I haven't played it in 6 months :/


Meanwhile, I'm still trying to afford the jump to PC. Heyo, playing games from 6 years ago on a crappy family laptop.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

*plays strategy games* 

Conquer all the things!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *plays strategy games*
> 
> Conquer all the things!


What is a strategey? :V
Uhh, I've played FTL


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Meanwhile, I'm still trying to afford the jump to PC. Heyo, playing games from 6 years ago on a crappy family laptop.


You can get a decent setup for 400.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *plays strategy games*
> 
> Conquer all the things!


Break all the things


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Tour taste in art is very familiar to me :3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> What is a strategey? :V
> Uhh, I've played FTL





Rystren said:


> Break all the things



Eats planets and invades with millions of armies


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You can get a decent setup for 400.


Getting $400 would be step 1. That's a _looooooot_ of commissions.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


I still couldnt believe I missed the final chapter in the cinemas ._.
I will get a cd as soon as one is avaiable here... I definitely want to know how the hell alice survived 



Spoiler: Warning: spoiler from Part 5



this monster of a ice tundra . Also I wonder how wesker came out of the zombie swarm, except someone else lead umbrella now, but.... ita wesker. He survived a nuke, a gas attack, he can fuckin fly. he needs to.be in the final chapter lol.
(Oh did I mentioned wesker rose above quantum logics? He also survived a singularity bomb)


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 19, 2017)

Home from work!

Now back to art!


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Home from work!
> 
> Now back to art!



Here here!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Home from work!
> 
> Now back to art!


<- goes sleeping for work. What not works well since im now on here lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Home from work!
> 
> Now back to art!






I'm sorry... I've wasted so much time this weekend.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I can't tell if she's left handed or right handed in that picture and it's really messing with me.
> 
> ...Left handed?


Shes both handed ^^


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

I swear, I'm gonna develop a commissions system where people pay me in gifted Steam games.


----------



## Selly (Mar 19, 2017)

I used to play the Command and Conquer series a lot, loved that shit


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> I swear, I'm gonna develop a commissions system where people pay me in gifted Steam games.


Well I know there is a way to do this if you create mods by doing this with a secured system with steam. But I don't know how to implement it elsewhere.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Eats planets and invades with millions of armies


Dox  everywhere?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

Serin said:


> Herro Tombstone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

I actually think I'm being called a "typical millennial" by the person who paid me to write lewd Transformers fanfiction, what.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> I actually think I'm being called a "typical millennial" by the person who paid me to write lewd Transformers fanfiction, what.


How dare you be born in a particular time period :v


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> How dare you be born in a particular time period :v


Every now and then I remember I was born the year Banjo-Kazooie came out and it makes me want to play Banjo-Kazooie.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> Every now and then I remember I was born the year Banjo-Kazooie came out and it makes me want to play Banjo-Kazooie.


Which reminds me. April 11th


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

I passed out for A hour but don't worry my reign of terror has not yet ended!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I passed out for A hour but don't worry my reign of terror has not yet ended!


*chains to yourself*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

I almost have a new profile pic ready


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I almost have a new profile pic ready


Nice


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *chains to yourself*


Hah ill break free & bring about doom too those I feel need it like fenrir!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hah ill break free & bring about doom too those I feel need it like fenrir!


Good luck


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Good luck


How am I chained up exactly so I have idea of possibilities & more chains isn't always a good thing it might in fact make it easier to escape.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Nice


Praydeth already knows what it looks like, but I'm coloring it and stuff in GIMP.
Like I did with my current pic


----------



## Rystren (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> How am I chained up exactly so I have idea of possibilities & more chains isn't always a good thing it might in fact make it easier to escape.


First,  I can't exactly say. 
Second, enjoy the chain chomp


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> First,  I can't exactly say.
> Second, enjoy the chain chomp



**WHOOARHF WHOOARHF**




In this moment before the immense amount of undescribable horror. 

His remaining eye and his ears lit up with terror because he had never felt so afraid except for a few moments ago reading something wolflyjake wrote.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 19, 2017)

That's some serious woofing going on.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> except for a few moments ago reading something wolflyjake wrote.


That's oddly specific, lol


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> reading something wolflyjake wrote.



Oh it wasn't even bad. Stop being overdramatic


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's oddly specific, lol


That's because I want you to feel disturbed as I am only viewing because curiosity got the best of you.



Sogreth said:


> Oh it wasn't even bad. Stop being overdramatic



But..... but i'm not gay............ or bi. It made feel uncomfortable.....


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> That's because I want you to feel disturbed as I am only viewing because curiosity got the best of you.


I just can't help but imagine you, in your moment of terror, going "THIS IS ALMOST AS BAD AS THAT ONE THING WOLFY JAKE SAID!"

I don't even really know what he said. It's just the imagery I'm talking about.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I just can't help but imagine you, in your moment of terror, going "THIS IS ALMOST AS BAD AS THAT ONE THING WOLFY JAKE SAID!"
> 
> I don't even really know what he said. It's just the imagery I'm talking about.


It's not that bad don't worry. *maybe*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Hmm, the picture looks a bit weird when scaled down, I guess the facial expression is less... "defined" ???

What do you think? better or worse?


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hmm, the picture looks a bit weird when scaled down, I guess the facial expression is less... "defined" ???
> 
> What do you think? better or worse?


I think it's cute. ^^


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

I should get to writing another free story, now that I think of it. Unsure what franchise it should be for, though.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> I should get to writing another free story, now that I think of it. Unsure what franchise it should be for, though.



It doesn't have to be for a franchise man create a world of your own.

To be honest I would probably do it aswell but it would be fairly restrictive as to what it could be where it would practically be pointless.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It doesn't have to be for a franchise man create a world of your own.


I have plenty, don't get me wrong. They usually end up difficult to translate into prose, though.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Serin said:


> I think it's cute. ^^


Thank you 
Looks a bit different from what I originally had in mind, especially with the eye shape, so I'll try to bring that back if I do another one.

My 777th message! WHAT LUCK, AMIRITE!?


----------



## Serin (Mar 19, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Thank you
> Looks a bit different from what I originally had in mind, especially with the eye shape, so I'll try to bring that back if I do another one.


Your welcome cx
Ah. Well, eyes are hard. Especially when you're trying to make them look identical

*has an odd obsession with eyes*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> Your welcome cx
> Ah. Well, eyes are hard. Especially when you're trying to make them look identical
> 
> *has an odd obsession with eyes*


An obsession with eyes? Is this like pickle jars in a basement sort of thing?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> An obsession with eyes? Is this like pickle jars in a basement sort of thing?


Worse...................... BloodBorne Levels of eye obsessions.


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> An obsession with eyes? Is this like pickle jars in a basement sort of thing?


What? XD no? It's more of, let me draw every eye with as much space on a pa-...........idea.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)

They can't have my brand! I have special eyes...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

@Sogreth  Ok I will try to not to flirt with jake since you are getting a little bit envy. But there are no other persons I can flirt with.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> Shhh. I'll carry you if you can't walk


Would you carry fluffy sergal?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Would you carry fluffy sergal?


I can carry you


----------



## Mabus (Mar 20, 2017)

Nananananananananana batmaaaaan~

|._.|


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Nananananananananana batmaaaaan~
> 
> |._.|





Spoiler: BERTMUNE


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

Why on Earth am I on here instead of finishing my overdue essay


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all *hugs*



Ravofox said:


> Why on Earth am I on here instead of finishing my overdue essay


I don't rightly know...


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

Some things are more important than education

*hugs back* I needed a hug after my shitty day


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Why on Earth am I on here instead of finishing my overdue essay


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


>


Good one xD


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


>


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


>


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


>



As a coyote I believe this is a very offensive stereotype that should not be promoted in any shape or form.:V


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> As a coyote I believe this is a very offensive stereotype that should not be promoted in any shape or form.:V



But...but...I love Wile E Coyote


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> But...but...I love Wile E Coyote


I know, I do too... but some memes need to die :V
(pitching you shit)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> But...but...I love Wile E Coyote



He stooped to the lowest levels to gain a profit by defurryization (dehumanization) of coyotes even though he is one. He had no problem portraying himself as a incompetent & benevolent man who believes he can take on more than he actually can. He is always seen relying on a company for his means of solving his problems or poorly strapped together inventions that fail whenever put in practice. We coyotes are great inventors, engineers, problem solvers & early adopters of technology! We will not tolerate the spread of hateful stereotypes anymore tomorrow i'm talking to the C.F.R.O. board of directives about the hate crimes publicized on national television. :V


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

I could find hardly any animal finished essay memes, but I guessed this was kinda cute...and wouldn't offend anybody


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> He stooped to the lowest levels to gain a profit by defurryization (dehumanization) of coyotes even though he is one. He had no problem portraying himself as a incompetent & benevolent man who believes he can take on more than he actually can. He is always seen relying on a company for his means of solving his problems or poorly strapped together inventions that fail whenever put in practice. We coyotes are great inventors, engineers, problem solvers & early adopters of technology! We will not tolerate the spread of hateful stereotypes anymore tomorrow i'm talking to the C.F.R.O. board of directives about the hate crimes publicized on national television.



Wow man, be careful before you get the Feds involved, he probably has a stockpile of hazardous ACME products at his lair


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> He stooped to the lowest levels to gain a profit by defurryization (dehumanization) of coyotes even though he is one. He had no problem portraying himself as a incompetent & benevolent man who believes he can take on more than he actually can. He is always seen relying on a company for his means of solving his problems or poorly strapped together inventions that fail whenever put in practice. We coyotes are great inventors, engineers, problem solvers & early adopters of technology! We will not tolerate the spread of hateful stereotypes anymore tomorrow i'm talking to the C.F.R.O. board of directives about the hate crimes publicized on national television.


Bruh, it was somewhat okay until you took it this far. You're not pitching him shit anymore, you're just pitching


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Sogreth  Ok I will try to not to flirt with jake since you are getting a little bit envy. But there are no other persons I can flirt with.


Lol I was just messing around, man 
Or am I?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Wow man, be careful before you get the Feds involved, he probably has a stockpile of hazardous ACME products at his lair



         Oh so you believe he is a terrorist too outside of his work on camera aswell? Let me guess you also believe the conspiracy that says ACME supports drug cartels in el salvador. :V


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh so you believe he is a terrorist too outside of his work on camera aswell? Let me guess you also believe the conspiracy that says ACME supports drug cartels in el salvador. :V








I literally have no idea where this went


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I literally have no idea where this went


It got real Insanely fast I tried making a fake flame war & it got out of hand a little.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I literally have no idea where this went


:V == Sarcasm

Although I agree. @-Praydeth- the joke's gone far enough


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It got real Insanely fast I tried making a fake flame war & it got out of hand a little.



Don't worry. That's what I thought the whole time. No hard feelings. 
(it did get rather odd though)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

I think the only thing it might of needed was someone calling *anyone* they disagree with libtards.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I think the only thing it might of needed was someone calling *anyone* they disagree with libtards.


Don't forget Godwin's Law


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Good morning (couldn't be bothered to read whats happening)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I literally have no idea where this went


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Good morning (couldn't be bothered to read whats happening)



Hi! 
Unfortunately I'm connected to a unstable WiFi hotspot.
Noooo!


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Hi!
> Unfortunately I'm connected to a unstable WiFi hotspot.
> Noooo!


I'm using a proxy because my school blocks all forums


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Good morning (couldn't be bothered to read whats happening)


In short:
Wile E Coyote meme --> Long winded sarcastic complaint --> Reference to Godwin's Law

Also, hi, how you doing?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)

The inevitability of someone mentioning godwins law is ironically as much as calling other people Hitler to begin with.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> The inevitability of someone mentioning godwins law is ironically as much as calling other people Hitler to begin with.


So true... LOL


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> So true... LOL



I don't know what you have done young teenage girl but you better not so much as lay a finger on crimson!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I'm using a proxy because my school blocks all forums



My school doesn't but it's kinda hard to do something;there are a lot of people connected at the moment.
I wish I...*sigh* had mobile data...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I don't know what you have done young teenage girl but you better not so much as lay a finger on crimson!


What?! I LOL on occasion! *Howls to prove point*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Whell i'm gonna pass out.

Also for fucks sake you don't need to be on FAF while you are in classes do you want to be a laughing stock ffs.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> What?! I LOL on occasion! *Howls to prove point*



And with that, the howl has started XD


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Whell i'm gonna pass out.
> 
> Also for fucks sake you don't need to be on FAF while you are in classes do you want to be a laughing stock ffs.


I will be what I want to be when I want to be it. Even at school.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I will be what I want to be when I want to be it. Even at school.



Witch is emotionally stable. Now get of FAF before your Furriness is exposed.

Now we all have to agree that a lot of people are furries because they have had a history of not being accepted socially now get off FAF.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Witch is emotionally stable. Now get of FAF before your Furriness is exposed.
> 
> Now we all have to agree that a lot of people are furries because they have had a history of not being accepted socially now get off FAF.


You insist he gets off of FAF quite a bit... are you not happy to see him?! :V



Zaddict16 said:


> I will be what I want to be when I want to be it. Even at school.


Good for you, and you're welcome in this place as long as you like


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Witch is emotionally stable. Now get of FAF before your Furriness is exposed.
> 
> Now we all have to agree that a lot of people are furries because they have had a history of not being accepted socially now get off FAF.


Now im one of those people who dont care.       Im on my phone right now and when I get to school and im in my computer shop, im going to go on the forums for 2 hours. Deal with it


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

Goodnight my fellow fluffbutts! I'm sure my dreams will be a mix of loony tunes, lion king and Uni stress. It will sure be interesting


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Goodnight my fellow fluffbutts! I'm sure my dreams will be a mix of loony tunes, lion king and Uni stress. It will sure be interesting


Good night! *hugs*


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

My life is the computer, phone and iPad.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> My life is the computer, phone and iPad.


You must be a fellow YT Content Creator xD


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> You must be a fellow YT Content Creator xD


No, I'm a professional Gamer, in gamebattles.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> No, I'm a professional Gamer, in gamebattles.


Very nice, very nice. Title of choice, and platform?


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Very nice, very nice. Title of choice, and platform?



Cod Bo3, and ps4 pro.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Cod Bo3, and ps4 pro.








Enjoy this beautiful artwork I found xD


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

I like 

I hope to be the first professional cod player in a mlg team to be a furry.


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Enjoy this beautiful artwork I found xD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson, my men how are you?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Crimson, my men how are you?


Tired, but the boy is back in town 

How you doing, Tombstone?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Tired, but the boy is back in town
> 
> How you doing, Tombstone?


The crickets chirp...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 20, 2017)

The Tyrannosaurus Rex is back, and they have evolved! We're all doomed, *DOOOOOOOOMED!!! 





*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> The Tyrannosaurus Rex is back, and they have evolved! We're all doomed, *DOOOOOOOOMED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANW is _always_ respectable xD


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> The Tyrannosaurus Rex is back, and they have evolved! We're all doomed, *DOOOOOOOOMED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Tired, but the boy is back in town
> 
> How you doing, Tombstone?


Im good actually the only thing is bothering me is tests that I have this week.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Are we?


Of course! Just look at how well that carnivorous beast navigated that obstacle course. Poor, cheering fools, if only they knew the danger they were in.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 20, 2017)

good morning!!!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> good morning!!!


Morning Light!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 20, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Morning Light!


whats going on ive away from the forums for 2 days


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> good morning!!!


Morning, Light!


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Not much really. idk


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

I joined


light tear drop said:


> whats going on ive away from the forums for 2 days


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> whats going on ive away from the forums for 2 days





Zaddict16 said:


> Not much really. idk


Best I can tell, everything and yet nothing. But then again, I was away most of yesterday and a good chunk of the day before...


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I joined


That counts. Hello new member!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I joined


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Me I guess. lol


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>



D'aww! That picture is so adorable :3


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello everyone!


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Would you carry fluffy sergal?


Of course Tombstone! 

Do I _seriously _have to go? *faceplants*

@Sogreth sorry I didn't get to finishing it D': I was so excited too.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Yep, that's what my channel is based on


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>



I can't see it.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I can't see it.


Two wolf sonas gaming, achievement unlocked "One Year of CoOp", question: "Any other furry gamers out there?"


----------



## Rystren (Mar 20, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hello everyone!


 Why hello


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Man, I have been away from this forum for a while, all these new faces! x3
hello to everyone I haven't had the pleasure to meet yet!
_Waf!_


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome back?


BlueWorrior said:


> Man, I have been away from this forum for a while, all these new faces! x3
> hello to everyone I haven't had the pleasure to meet yet!
> _Waf!_


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Welcome back?


Innit, bruv.
nice to meet you! Professional Gamer? what do you play?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> Man, I have been away from this forum for a while, all these new faces! x3
> hello to everyone I haven't had the pleasure to meet yet!
> _Waf!_


Hello, mysterious woofer *hugs*


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hello, mysterious woofer *hugs*


hey! I'm not so mysterious! I used to use these forums a bunch, but then I had a break, now I'm back and I don't see anyone I recognizance here any more! x'3


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> Innit, bruv.
> nice to meet you! Professional Gamer? what do you play?


Nice to meet you too!


 I play call of duty, rainbow six, rigs and I also am quite good a geometry dash (although it isn't a mlg game)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> hey! I'm not so mysterious! I used to use these forums a bunch, but then I had a break, now I'm back and I don't see anyone I recognizance here any more! x'3


But you is mysterious to me... *sniffs* you seem okay, though


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> But you is mysterious to me... *sniffs* you seem okay, though


back at ya! you all seem really nice and active! I hope to know you all better maybe in the future if you don't my company.  o.o


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> back at ya! you all seem really nice and active! I hope to know you all better maybe in the future if you don't my company.  o.o


We love new people here x3 *hugs*


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Nice to meet you too!
> 
> 
> I play call of duty, rainbow six, rigs and I also am quite good a geometry dash (although it isn't a mlg game)


mlg? who cares? games are games! that's all that matters! ^w^


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> We love new people here x3 *hugs*


hey! I'm not new! just old .w.


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> Man, I have been away from this forum for a while, all these new faces! x3
> hello to everyone I haven't had the pleasure to meet yet!
> _Waf!_


Well hello there.  


Refusion said:


> Nice to meet you too!
> 
> 
> I play call of duty, rainbow six, rigs and I also am quite good a geometry dash (although it isn't a mlg game)


Don't get me started on geometry dash. Or Dark Souls....


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> back at ya! you all seem really nice and active! I hope to know you all better maybe in the future if you don't my company.  o.o





Charrburn said:


> We love new people here x3 *hugs*



^ It's true! Everyone is welcome here 
Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> Well hello there.
> 
> Don't get me started on geometry dash. Or Dark Souls....


Dark Souls is the best game ever made. *fite me.*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> Dark Souls is the best game ever made. *fite me.*


Them fightin' words


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm so stressed out... My bae hasn't texted me back in three hours, *THREE HOURS!*


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I'm so stressed out... My bae hasn't texted me back in three hours, *THREE HOURS!*


lol thats relatable :L


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Improper english


BlueWorrior said:


> fite me.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Improper english


yu mot m8 i'll rek you


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Improper english





BlueWorrior said:


> yu mot m8 i'll rek you



Hey....hey.

None of that here.
^.^


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hey....hey.
> 
> None of that here.
> ^.^


dude, chill. just a little banter an' fun <:3


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> Dark Souls is the best game ever made. *fite me.*


Where and when you wanna meet up? XD don't go for the fingers or the wrist or the shoulders. I need those to finish art for Sogreth XD


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> yu mot m8 i'll rek you


Hehe... You won't win, I've completed sonic wave and bloodbath without cheating, (I'm working on Yagarasamu)


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Hehe... You won't win, I've completed sonic wave and bloodbath without cheating, (I'm working on Yagarasamu)


oh yeah? *oh yeah?!





*
yeah you're probably right, I suck at videogames ;w;


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Hehe... You won't win, I've completed sonic wave and bloodbath without cheating, (I'm working on Yagarasamu)



Yeah? Well I completed Little Ninja Brothers on single player.



The game came out the same year I was born >.< Damn, I'm old.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


So punny... I dig it


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Completed Halo 4 campaign on Heroic, single player.


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

Guys...guys. You're all cute. XD relax.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> Guys...guys. You're all cute. XD relax.


As well as you.
XD


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

I beat Castlevania Symphony of the Night with only the starting short sword, I beat DOOM & DOOM II on UV with fast monsters. does this make me a cool hardcore gamer?


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Completed Halo 4 campaign on Heroic, single player.


I havent, I dont have a Sexbox


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I havent, I dont have a Sexbox


Sorry, autocorrect


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> Guys...guys. You're all cute. XD relax.


lol i try >w<


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Completed Halo 4 campaign on Heroic, single player.


Completed Halo Reach campaign on Legendary, single player, 4 skulls on xD


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Completed Halo Reach campaign on Legendary, single player, 4 skulls on xD


but....why? why would you put yourself through such torture? xD


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

Ha! I'm playing MMOs. But sometimes a single player experience just makes the game more exciting


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Ha! I'm playing MMOs. But sometimes a single player experience just makes the game more exciting


True. XD


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> but....why? why would you put yourself through such torture? xD


140 or so Gamerscore xP


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> 140 or so Gamerscore xP


aahhh, gamerscore... the things people do to get a number to incrementally go up for the sake of bragging rights~


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> As well as you.
> XD


Thanks XP  


BlueWorrior said:


> lol i try >w<


Hehe. XD


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm new here, what's good?


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Am I famous, because whenever you put 'RefusionGaming' in the search it no longer comes up with the game 'Refusion' but me...


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> I'm new here, what's good?


My cookie company.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Am I famous, because whenever you put 'RefusionGaming' in the search it no longer comes up with the game 'Refusion' but me...


you are very super famous, super famous, super famous.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> My cookie company.



Mmm how good we talkin?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

@IncubusZenith You're art is really good!


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> Mmm how good we talkin?


Fight someone good. Lol.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

UR MUM said:


> Haha... I love doing this


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @IncubusZenith You're art is really good!


₍₍ (ง Ŏ౪Ŏ)ว ⁾⁾ Oh, thank you! I try my best.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> Fight someone good. Lol.


What if I'm a weenie with noodle arms and can't fight?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

well anyways, i guess i'll talk to you peeps l8tr. stay cool~ ^3^


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> well anyways, i guess i'll talk to you peeps l8tr. stay cool~ ^3^


Later, fellow woofer *hugs*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> well anyways, i guess i'll talk to you peeps l8tr. stay cool~ ^3^


You too!


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

let's break faf 100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655100655 said:


> did I break it?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

nice to meet you bunch! Waf Waf! :3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Completed Halo Reach campaign on Legendary, single player, 4 skulls on xD


I like how I did 2 anniversary on legendary with several skulls.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

I drew some art recently, anyone like it? I hate it. (I don't do art as a living and I can't draw eyes...)


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 20, 2017)

http://sharp-fang.webs.com/gj.bmp


----------



## Artruya (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> nice to meet you bunch! Waf Waf! :3


Welcome back Blue Worrior!! 

How have you been??


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Bored


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Welcome back Blue Worrior!!
> 
> How have you been??


oh heya, Artruya! long time no see! ^w^
I've been very good thank you, much uni, much discord, much potential partner that i'm gonna see for the first time! I'm so excited~ >w<


----------



## Artruya (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> oh heya, Artruya! long time no see! ^w^
> I've been very good thank you, much uni, much discord, much potential partner that i'm gonna see for the first time! I'm so excited~ >w<


Awesome, man! I'm stoked for you! 

 you met someone online? That's great!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 20, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Awesome, man! I'm stoked for you!
> 
> you met someone online? That's great!


yes, someone online! another furry, actually :3
in fact, it's someone who is on this website... I'm not sure if I should say or not >w>


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> yes, someone online! another furry, actually :3
> in fact, it's someone who is on this website... I'm not sure if I should say or not >w>



Dish, dish, dish!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Heheeeeeeeeee Self destruction mechanism is engaged. Hello every---body bleeep. System restart initiated, wait patiently you scrub. Loading Image........ Hello everybody Im back online. No marcy for anyone, you dirty animals. You want to see me angry, OK you asked for it, bloody assholes.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*sits on* Hey, Rystren


----------



## Rystren (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *sits on* Hey, Rystren


Hello there  *hugs*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Heheeeeeeeeee Self destruction mechanism is engaged. Hello every---body bleeep. System restart initiated, wait patiently you scrub. Loading Image........ Hello everybody Im back online. No marcy for anyone, you dirty animals. You want to see me angry, OK you asked for it, bloody assholes.


*hugs* hello there


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hello there  *hugs*


*hugs back* how you been?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I think the best things I have done is the new doom on nightmare, dishonored 2 ghost no kills & Aksis challenge mode.


Try doom on nightmare with only the pistol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *hugs back* how you been?


*hugs* decent. But I'm tired at random


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *hugs* hello there


Ok, so after all you are my friend. Ok *hugs* sigh  *throws into air and punches into stomach, blood comes out of your mouth* How do you feel now, my friend when you are disrespected??


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok, so after all you are my friend. Ok *hugs* sigh  *throws into air and punches into stomach, blood comes out of your mouth* How do you feel now, my friend when you are disrespected??


*Tackles and bites down on throat*
WHY YOU DO THAT TO RYSTREN???!!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ok, so after all you are my friend. Ok *hugs* sigh  *throws into air and punches into stomach, blood comes out of your mouth* How do you feel now, my friend when you are disrespected??


Considering how you did all that to the wrong person. Not sure


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Tackles and bites down on throat*
> WHY YOU DO THAT TO RYSTREN???!!


*grabs your snout and snaps it, punches in the face and throws into wall* So even you against me!! Traitor!


----------



## Artruya (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> yes, someone online! another furry, actually :3
> in fact, it's someone who is on this website... I'm not sure if I should say or not >w>


Omg! :0 That's so exciting!!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *grabs your snout and snaps it, punches in the face and throws into wall* So even you against me!! Traitor!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Boot sequence error! Unknown error accured. Rebooting. Ahhh what. What happened? Uhhmm hello, everybody, how are you?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Alright, I'll spill the beans! >//w//<
it's someone you probably don't know and tbf he doesn't use FAF very often. but regardless, his name us @Bearwizurd UwU


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *grabs your snout and snaps it, punches in the face and throws into wall* So even you against me!! Traitor!


Mmmph! I wish I could say it wasn't "against you" but it's a little too late...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> Alright, I'll spill the beans! >//w//<
> it's someone you probably don't know and tbf he doesn't use FAF very often. but regardless, his name us @Bearwizurd UwU



D'aww :3 that's cute!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> nice to meet you bunch! Waf Waf! :3


Hey nice to meet you, welcome to the family.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey nice to meet you, welcome to the family.


nice to meet you too, you goofy sergal x3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 20, 2017)

*mangles words* I'd love to say something right now, but my snout was mangled by a warrior sergal...

BTW, I'm muted again... My snout will probably be fixed up by the time I can talk again xD


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I have a feeling it's actually you 2 together since you are both huskies with pixel art icons & that this is just a cover up.
> 
> *Ooops never-mind proven wrong. sorry*


hehe! no worries ^w^


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks to @Charrburn for my 500th Like!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Thanks to @Charrburn for my 500th Like!


What can I say... You're a likeable Papa Bear. *hugs*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> nice to meet you too, you goofy sergal x3


Ahhh so cute yes, ineed sergals are goofy. And I like this, we need more goofy people in the world. I have no idea if its bad trait or not tbh. But im more cute than goofy


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Thanks to @Charrburn for my 500th Like!


Well, looks like I started this tradition  who is gonna be my 1000th like, find out in the next episode.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ahhh so cute yes, ineed sergals are goofy. And I like this, we need more goofy people in the world. I have no idea if its bad trait or not tbh.


I wouldn't know either.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Huloo guise! I just got my hair cut. I now look like a man again


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Huloo guise! I just got my hair cut. I now look like a man again



I bet you look even cuter


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I bet you look even cuter


I do 
Not as cute as you though


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I do
> Not as cute as you though



D'aww. Thanks, gorgeous.
*Bear hug*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> ₍₍ (ง Ŏ౪Ŏ)ว ⁾⁾ Oh, thank you! I try my best.


Indeed you are new, hi. Welcome to the big loving family, your art is very good. Im impressed.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> D'aww. Thanks, gorgeous.
> *Bear hug*


You're welcome, papa bear.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> D'aww. Thanks, gorgeous.
> *Bear hug*


Top player. Keep it up, dominate this woolf.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes, come on Sogreth... Dominate me 
I don't mind at all...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Top player. Keep it up, dominate this woolf.





WolfyJake said:


> Yes, come on Sogreth... Dominate me
> I don't mind at all...



Look at what you started...


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Look at what you started...


But you wanted this. I couldnt achieve this and you made it so fast. Keep it up. @WolfyJake help him, his very shy.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But you wanted this. I couldnt achieve this and you made it so fast. Keep it up.


You are straight, sergal...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You are straight, sergal...



I just read on wiki fur, sergals can only be straight.
Lol.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You are straight, sergal...


But when I see you everything turns around. Your eyes are deep like an ocean. And you always become my smile which I always carry with myself. I like your smile like I like woman, I like your red fur as I like blue sky in the nice day. You are fluffy as sergal and cute as sergal, so go search for sogreth, eliminate his shyness and make yourself happy.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But when I see you everything turns around. Your eyes are deep like a ocean. And you always become my smile which I always carry with myself. I like your smile like I like woman, I like your red fur as I like blue sky in the nice day. You are fluffy as sergal and cute as sergal, so go search for sogreth, eliminate his shyness and make yourself happy.


D'aww. I didn't expect that. Thank you, cutie.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

What did I just hop into?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> What did I just hop into?


A cute moment...


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

Well, alright, then.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> What did I just hop into?


Exactly just a cute moment. Trying to cheer up others.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

You're all adorable


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You're all adorable


You are also adorable, cutie. Talk with sogreth he is lonely.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Talk with sogreth he is lonely.


What makes you think I'm lonely? XD


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indeed you are new, hi. Welcome to the big loving family, your art is very good. Im impressed.


Hiiii~
Thank you very much  I'm glad you like my art.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> What makes you think I'm lonely? XD


Ebay.



IncubusZenith said:


> Hiiii~
> Thank you very much  I'm glad you like my art.


As long as I see sergal everything becomes nice.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ebay.


That doesn't even make sense!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> That doesn't even make sense!


Ofc It doesnt. Nothing here makes sense.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 20, 2017)

My right elbow has never been touched by my right hand.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

Artruya said:


> My right elbow has never been touched by my right hand.


A very astute observation.  I think if it had been, you'd be in some serious trouble.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Artruya said:


> My right elbow has never been touched by my right hand.


The brain basically named itself


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Basically decided to change my PP do you like it?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Basically decided to change my PP do you like it?


Nice orange fur


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Nice orange fur


Im sexy.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im sexy.


Yes you are, handsome.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello all.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Hello all.


Hi there!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Hello all.


Hey, how goes it?
I don't think I've met you yet.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hi there!


So how are you?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Bad. My grandmother probably won't survive until the next weekend.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Bad. My grandmother probably won't survive until the next weekend.


Oh god. Can cancer kill you so fast? I feel sorry Jakey.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Bad. My grandmother probably won't survive until the next weekend.


 My Jakey...
I feel so bad


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys.
I thought that I was chat restricted.
I'm back.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

W


katalistik said:


> Hey guys.
> I thought that I was chat restricted.
> I'm back.


Welcome back top romanian, I think you missed nothing.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Oh god. Can cancer kill you so fast?


Yep, especially when you're so old. 


Sogreth said:


> My Jakey...
> I feel so bad


I don't like it either 


katalistik said:


> Hey guys.
> I thought that I was chat restricted.
> I'm back.


You're welcome!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

> WolfyJake said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you are, handsome.
> ...





> Martin2W said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh so cute yes, ineed sergals are goofy. And I like this, we need more goofy people in the world. I have no idea if its bad trait or not tbh. But im more cute than goofy





> WolfyJake said:
> 
> 
> > You're all adorable
> ...







> WolfyJake said:
> 
> 
> > You are straight, sergal...
> ...





> Martin2W said:
> 
> 
> > Top player. Keep it up, dominate this woolf.
> ...





> yesterday night
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Back to current day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are probably some behind the scenes gay orgies that have been done in pms that I would rather not read for the life of me.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ofc It doesnt. Nothing here makes sense.



Are you sure about that?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> There are probably some behind the scenes gay orgies that have been done in pms that I would rather not read for the life of me.


Wouldn't you like to know


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Bad. My grandmother probably won't survive until the next weekend.


I'm truly sorry to hear that.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> There are probably some behind the scenes gay orgies that have been done in pms that I would rather not read for the life of me.


Jesus christ what are you talking about?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> There are probably some behind the scenes gay orgies that have been done in pms that I would rather not read for the life of me.


Yes, yes there are. All the time...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> There are probably some behind the scenes gay orgies that have been done in pms that I would rather not read for the life of me.


Oh come on don't be like that.
They're just themselves.
And I'm too but a little shy. So don't be so hard, keep your thoughts with you.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'm truly sorry to hear that.


Thanks, Charr.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

I can't be botheredered to breath or spell, anyway what's happening?


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh.... I'm so sorry for your to come loss.






I don't want her/him to die.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

*edit: oops, I reconsidered


WolfyJake said:


> Bad. My grandmother probably won't survive until the next weekend.


I'm sorry, Jake :<


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I can't be botheredered to breath or spell, anyway what's happening?



Nothing really.
We're just...You know...Doing... Things...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I can't be botheredered to breath or spell, anyway what's happening?


Gay orgies in PM's... Right? @-Praydeth-



Karatine said:


> I'm sorry, Jake :<


Thanks for your support...


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Nothing really.
> We're just...You know...Doing... Things...


Ahh, makes sense, although I can't sense what your trying to get across to me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

I did not see Wolfyjake's post while making that I kinda wish I did now I look like a insensitive asshole.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I did not see Wolfyjake's post while making that I kinda wish I did now I look like a insensitive asshole.



Man, you're not insensitive nor an asshole.
Everybody has different opinions. It's OK, he's not going to be mad at you  (I hope).


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

We are rolling Jakey


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I did not see Wolfyjake's post while making that I kinda wish I did now I look like a insensitive asshole.


I'm not mad, dude 
Sure I'm sad but you guys cheer me up. So don't worry about it. Okay?


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Everybody has different opinions. It's OK, he's not going to be mad at you  (I hope).


(I think he talks about Jake's grandmother... I don't think it's an opinion problem... Plus I don't think that it's really his opinion, he is more the kind of guy who does this to tease. x3)

Good luck to her!
She's not dead so you'll never hear me tell that there is no hope.



Martin2W said:


> We are rolling Jakey


XD
Well done you two! \o/
And who are y-... Oh god, you turned orange! =O
You're really cool like this! =o


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> XD
> Well done you two! \o/
> And who are y-... Oh god, you turned orange! =O
> You're really cool like this! =o


Of course. Says the orange cat xD


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Of course. Says the orange cat xD


Im not orange!!!...
<_<
Well, okay, that's orange...

But I'm not a cat!... Well, I am but not really... In fact...
...
Okay, I have no other species that looks like me, so let's say I'm a cat.
...

I'm an orange cat...

...

(Oh god, I'm Garfield...)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> (I think he talks about Jake's grandmother... I don't think it's an opinion problem... Plus I don't think that it's really his opinion, he is more the kind of guy who does this to tease. x3)
> 
> Good luck to her!
> She's not dead so you'll never hear me tell that there is no hope.
> ...


Well stranger asks me who I am. Im a shadow of the night, wind in the ocean Im the only one you cant see, Im a particle of the universe.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> Im not orange!!!...
> <_<
> Well, okay, that's orange...
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it, I'm not sure if that's a big ol hole in your head. I suppose no cat could have that =p


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

I swear, when ever I post something, the chat just falls silent.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> As someone who has always loved offensive demeaning jokes this was pretty low quality.
> 
> I would want to post some from my personal collection but everyone is not as enthusiastic about offensive jokes as my friends who usually fall under the group or groups of people being criticized.
> 
> ...


Could you check if someone deletes something before you post it.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Could you check if someone deletes something before you post it.



Why post it to begin with then? :/


----------



## Refusion (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Why post it to begin with then? :/


Well most forums I've been on like www.massivecraft.com and www.rpnation.com don't care.
Also other furry forums I've been on didn't care.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

I thought it was actually kinda funny to be honest... yknow... for as far as MLG videos go.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

I didn't even see it. So idk. *shrug*


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Now that you mention it, I'm not sure if that's a big ol hole in your head. I suppose no cat could have that =p


A hole?...
...
OH GOD THAT'S A HOLE! GAAAAAAAAAH!!!
(Okay, to be honest I'm not supposed to have a hole in the middle of the head... That was a vent drawing that went pretty good so I've kept the head. ^^p)



Sogreth said:


> Why post it to begin with then? :/


Because free speech!!! =D
(plus, some of the offensive jokes are funny... Not every one of them but some. =p)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Im cute funny sergal


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Me & my friends just share offensive shit all the time usually that's offensive to one of the people in the group but that person always laughs the hardest. If I did post the stuff we laugh at here I don't think you guys could ever forgive me.




Martin2W said:


> Smash that like button for guranteed luck and fluff. Just do it. Only 8 left till 700. Lets make it happen.



Your face clench inducing begging for likes side from being a youtuber is showing again.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Me & my friends just share offensive shit all the time usually that's offensive to one of the people in the group but that person always laughs the hardest. If I did post the stuff we laugh at here I don't think you guys could ever forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. I'm sorry, I'm just triggered sometimes. People always make bad jokes about me and I'm acting full retard. 
Apologies.
I should just control myself.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 20, 2017)

Borlf! :U


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Borlf! :U


*tackles*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Father?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh great me replying to much gave me restrictions. The thing is I got it after replying to a conversation not open chat. Also this is the second one today so it will likely last 12 hours+. This message is only possible because I had another tab open with open chat in it. So this is probably the last message from me today & possibly tomorrow.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh great me replying to much gave me restrictions. The thing is I got it after replying to a conversation not open chat. Also this is the second one today so it will likely last 12 hours+. This message is only possible because I had another tab open with open chat in it. So this is probably the last message from me today & possibly tomorrow.


Get off and try again in 2 hours. €5 says you'll be unrestricted.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

*Howls at the wall and listens for the echo* Silence.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

@WolfyJake Ive got a quick question.

Maybe.

Idk.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @WolfyJake Ive got a quick question.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Idk.


Okey... ask!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @WolfyJake Ive got a quick question.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Idk.


Dont be shy, do it!!!! Basically he wants to go on date with you jaky


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

@Sogreth please  I'm curious now.
YOU HAVE TO ASK ME NOW
Plz.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 20, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> A very astute observation.


Thank you lol I'm smart 


Doodle Bunny said:


> I think if it had been, you'd be in some serious trouble.


XD i think you're right, let's hope neither of us ever experience that.


Karatine said:


> The brain basically named itself


:0  !!!!

PS Your new avatar is AWESOME!! I love it 


Martin2W said:


> Basically decided to change my PP do you like it?


You look amazing! xP


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> @Sogreth please  I'm curious now.
> YOU HAVE TO ASK ME NOW
> Plz.


Well. You know.

*Deep breath.*

Just ah....shot in the dark but, hey. You want to go out with me?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Well. You know.
> 
> *Deep breath.*
> 
> Just ah....shot in the dark but, hey. You want to go out with me?


Finally. Im proud of you.

*silence intensifies*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Well. You know.
> 
> *Deep breath.*
> 
> Just ah....shot in the dark but, hey. You want to go out with me?


Sure, sexy.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

... Night' guys...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Sure, sexy.


Well that's...that's just great. Really great.
^.^


----------



## Selly (Mar 20, 2017)

Discord's shitting itself, I can't even see if anyone's online ;-;

evening Gentlefurs♪~


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Well that's...that's just great. Really great.
> ^.^


Love you, papa bear.


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Well. You know.
> 
> *Deep breath.*
> 
> Just ah....shot in the dark but, hey. You want to go out with me?



SHIIIIiiiiiIIIIP!!! x3

*dies*


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

This is too true I just... realised it
Now...
And I hate myself as well...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

katalistik said:


> This is too true I just... realised it
> Now...
> And I hate myself as well...


Don't say that. C'mon. Everyone here likes you.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Don't say that. C'mon. Everyone here likes you.



I don't think so.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Don't say that. C'mon. Everyone here likes you.


Sad thing this doesnt apply to me.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Love you, papa bear.



Love you too, babe. 


Martin2W said:


> Sad thing this doesnt apply to me.


You're alright


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I don't think so.


We all like you, so please don't detach yourself from us. But detach yourself from the people who don't care about you.


Martin2W said:


> Sad thing this doesnt apply to me.


Oh shut up you silly sergal. We all love you a lot. You're the most adorable sergal to have ever sergaled.


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I don't think so.


Aww, don't say that! We all like y-



Martin2W said:


> Sad thing this doesnt apply to me.


Tombstone! Bad sergal! Bad! ;-;


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> We all like you, so please don't detach yourself from us. But detach yourself from the people who don't care about you.
> 
> Oh shut up you silly sergal. We all love you a lot. You're the most adorable sergal to have ever sergaled.


Thank you for kind words I hope its true.


----------



## Ketren (Mar 20, 2017)

'Course it is!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

We all love you, Tombstone


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

I also love you all. Group hug?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I also love you all. Group hug?


*hugs fluffy sergal*


----------



## Ketren (Mar 20, 2017)

*hugs*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Ketren said:


> *hugs*


Hmmm you new here. Welcome and hi. What made you to join faf?


----------



## Ketren (Mar 20, 2017)

I've been on (and off) the main site for years. Finally said to myself, "Might as well join the forums."


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Ketren said:


> I've been on (and off) the main site for years. Finally said to myself, "Might as well join the forums."


Awesome! Welcome. We love fresh meat...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Ketren said:


> I've been on (and off) the main site for years. Finally said to myself, "Might as well join the forums."


Well, welcome to the forums! ^.^
Hope you'll enjoy your time here 


WolfyJake said:


> Awesome! Welcome. We love fresh meat...


And don't mind Jakey x)
He doesn't bite....hard.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 20, 2017)

Ok cuties, Im going to sleep goodnight. Have a wonderful day


----------



## Ketren (Mar 20, 2017)

If he bites, I'll bite back.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Ketren said:


> If he bites, I'll bite back.


Rawr! Be my guest 


Martin2W said:


> Ok cuties, Im going to sleep goodnight. Have a wonderful day


Bye bye, fluffball. Sweet dreams.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Sad thing this doesnt apply to me.




And then there's me with bad personality, lisp, heart conditions & anxiety!

Hahahaha.............. i'm fucked for relationships when i do try getting into one because no one wants to hold attachments to the guy because hes probably not gonna live too long in the grand scheme of things.

Oh but it's *great* because I get help people with *crippling depression*, that are struggling with a *fear of death*, *family issues*, Contemplation of *suicide*, & *social rejection. *On steam, discord  & the private messages on the forums. But you always get them out of their troubles so you have to look for anyone with them because what will happen if you don't.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> And then there's me with bad personality, lisp, heart conditions & anxiety!
> 
> Hahahaha.............. i'm fucked for relationships when i do try getting into one because no one wants to hold attachments to the guy because hes probably not gonna live too long in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Oh but it's *great* because I get help people with *crippling depression*, that are struggling with a *fear of death*, *family issues*, Contemplation of *suicide*, & *social rejection. *On steam, discord  & the private messages on the forums. But you always get them out of their troubles so you have to look for anyone with them because what will happen if you don't.


At least I can appreciate the cynic in our midst.


----------



## Ketren (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Rawr! Be my guest



*drops into a crouch, tail swaying back and forth* Shall we dance?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Ketren said:


> *drops into a crouch, tail swaying back and forth* Shall we dance?


If you like fumbling and falling over, sure! XD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Well because right now no one is depending on me right now ill say this it's fucking stressful & unbelievably self draining doing this for people.

After starting to help people in the fandom it's gotten much harder to pull people out of whatever tar pit they are in. Ill say this a lot of you guys are emotionally broken or unstable beyond anything I have ever seen before joining these forums.

But if you feel you slightly need help you probably do talk to me.
*
REPLY RESTRICTIONS AGAIN WHAT THE FUCK!*


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well because right now no one is depending on me right now ill say this it's fucking stressful & unbelievably self draining doing this for people.
> 
> After starting to help people in the fandom it's gotten much harder to pull people out of whatever tar pit they are in. Ill say this a lot of you guys are emotionally broken or unstable beyond anything I have ever seen before joining these forums.
> 
> But if you feel you slightly need help you probably do talk to me.



Good morning Dr Praydeth


----------



## Ketren (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> If you like fumbling and falling over, sure! XD



*sits back on his haunches and smiles his best smile*


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

How deal with art block??? I've been doodling a sergal all day???


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> How deal with art block??? I've been doodling a sergal all day???


Give it to Martin and make him super happy. 
I suggest starting a free art thread though. Or do some commissions or something  you can't have art block when other people are telling you what to draw


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Give it to Martin and make him super happy.
> I suggest starting a free art thread though. Or do some commissions or something  you can't have art block when other people are telling you what to draw


I'm weird with requests, sometimes I can do em, sometimes I can't, but I guess I could ask for some. My commissions are ALWAYS open ; ^; But I rarely get one OTL


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Well. You know.
> 
> *Deep breath.*
> 
> Just ah....shot in the dark but, hey. You want to go out with me?


All of the cute stuff happens when I'm not hereeeee *pouts*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> All of the cute stuff happens when I'm not hereeeee *pouts*



x)


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> x)


It's so disappointing *sadface* but congrats Sogreth Cx


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> It's so disappointing *sadface* but congrats Sogreth Cx


Don't be sad! *hugs*
And thank you


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Thank you lol I'm smart
> 
> XD i think you're right, let's hope neither of us ever experience that.
> 
> ...


Thank you! xP
I realize I forgot the fangs, gotta add that when I can


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Don't be sad! *hugs*
> And thank you


*grins*


IncubusZenith said:


> I'm weird with requests, sometimes I can do em, sometimes I can't, but I guess I could ask for some. My commissions are ALWAYS open ; ^; But I rarely get one OTL


I suggest you do some free requests to spread your name. I just took a look at your commission info, it looks great and your prices are fair. I think what you need most of all is advertisement.


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Don't be sad! *hugs*
> And thank you


*hugs* you're welcome :3 I ship it. So hard. Lol.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I suggest you do some free requests to spread your name. I just took a look at your commission info, it looks great and your prices are fair. I think what you need most of all is advertisement.



Mmm, yeeeah. You're right, I'm also super shy which doesn't help. 
( ᐛ )و I try to keep it cheap, I've thought about charging more since I'm super poor but I figured it would decrease my chances of getting commissioned OTL Thanks for the advice ( ◞･౪･) I'm not very good at getting myself out there.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Serin said:


> *hugs* you're welcome :3 I ship it. So hard. Lol.


Ship it? What does that even mean 
Someone said ship earlier today too...I don't get it. I'm too old for this.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Ship it? What does that even mean
> Someone said ship earlier today too...I don't get it. I'm too old for this.


Like, putting two characters into a relationship. Usually in fan fiction and stuff. Right?


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I suggest you do some free requests to spread your name. I just took a look at your commission info, it looks great and your prices are fair. I think what you need most of all is advertisement.


Ghaaaaa!!! Noooooo!...

*cough* sorry...
Free art isn't really a good idea... It takes a lot of time and make the rest of your art loose it's value.
Cheap art is... less worse. But still. *o*



Sogreth said:


> Ship it? What does that even mean
> Someone said ship earlier today too...I don't get it. I'm too old for this.


(Shiiiiiiip owo)



Karatine said:


> Like, putting two characters into a relationship. Usually in fan fiction and stuff. Right?


Well... ship as in "relationship"... Doesn't need to be fictional. \o/
(better when it's not. *w*)


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> Mmm, yeeeah. You're right, I'm also super shy which doesn't help.
> ( ᐛ )و I try to keep it cheap, I've thought about charging more since I'm super poor but I figured it would decrease my chances of getting commissioned OTL Thanks for the advice ( ◞･౪･) I'm not very good at getting myself out there.


That's what makes free requests so great. If you do those, the recipients will upload them and credit you, basically putting up a billboard for you on their accounts 


Reti said:


> Ghaaaaa!!! Noooooo!...
> 
> *cough* sorry...
> Free art isn't really a good idea... It takes a lot of time and make the rest of your art loose it's value.
> Cheap art is... less worse. But still. *o*


 I understand this too. It's just the way you look at it personally I suppose.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)

I'd ship any one of you...



On the Titanic.


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Ship it? What does that even mean
> Someone said ship earlier today too...I don't get it. I'm too old for this.





Karatine said:


> Like, putting two characters into a relationship. Usually in fan fiction and stuff. Right?


Basically what Karatine said. Lol 

So I met this guy today, he's a journalist and he's from Denmark. His accent was beautiful ;o;


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I'd ship any one of you...
> 
> 
> 
> On the Titanic.


Where is my flyswatter?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Where is my flyswatter?


On the Titanic.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> On the Titanic.


Where's the Titanic?


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I understand this too. It's just the way you look at it personally I suppose.


But you're right though, it makes a good ad... So if you need popularity more than money that's fine.
From an artist point of view it's really tiring and stressful.

(but I don't care, I don't make commissions! \o/)



MadKiyo said:


> I'd ship any one of you...
> 
> 
> 
> On the Titanic.


Perfect to break the ice! =D


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> Mmm, yeeeah. You're right, I'm also super shy which doesn't help.
> ( ᐛ )و I try to keep it cheap, I've thought about charging more since I'm super poor but I figured it would decrease my chances of getting commissioned OTL Thanks for the advice ( ◞･౪･) I'm not very good at getting myself out there.


I can't advertise very well myself. You're not alone.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> But you're right though, it makes a good ad... So if you need popularity more than money that's fine.
> From an artist point of view it's really tiring and stressful.
> 
> (but I don't care, I don't make commissions! \o/)
> ...


I think that would one of the rare instances where the ice breaks you


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> But you're right though, it makes a good ad... So if you need popularity more than money that's fine.
> From an artist point of view it's really tiring and stressful.
> 
> (but I don't care, I don't make commissions! \o/)
> ...


I think it'll be fine if he doesn't do too much free stuff. And the prices of his work are really good considering the quality of the artwork. He could always just do like 3 free things and see if it gets him anywhere, commission wise.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> That's what makes free requests so great. If you do those, the recipients will upload them and credit you, basically putting up a billboard for you on their accounts



（─∀─）ゞ I will follow your advice, and I hope I can make some people happy in the process.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I can't advertise very well myself. You're not alone.


ಥ_ಥ I feel annoying when I try to show off, but I really don't know how else to advertise myself


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> ಥ_ಥ I feel annoying when I try to show off, but I really don't know how else to advertise myself


Exactly!


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I can't advertise very well myself. You're not alone.


There are too much artists in the fandom, so there are always some good artists left aside. =/



IncubusZenith said:


> ಥ_ಥ I feel annoying when I try to show off, but I really don't know how else to advertise myself


Is there another way to advertise? I don't think so... ;-;

...

Well... in fact, while writing this I got an idea of another way but it's not a good one. XD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> ಥ_ಥ I feel annoying when I try to show off, but I really don't know how else to advertise myself





Doodle Bunny said:


> Exactly!


After I break even I will definitely look into commissioning you guys! Doodle already did some amazing art for me and I'd love to support the both of you!


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> Is there another way to advertise? I don't think so... ;-;
> 
> ...
> 
> Well... in fact, while writing this I got an idea of another way but it's not a good one. XD



(」ﾟﾛﾟ)｣ Oh do tell anyways~


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm starving right now 0_0


----------



## Serin (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> There are too much artists in the fandom, so there are always some good artists left aside. =/
> 
> 
> Is there another way to advertise? I don't think so... ;-;
> ...


*can only relate on a traditional level instead of digital because I just started getting into it so it's kind of crap in my opinion* ;u;


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> After I break even I will definitely look into commissioning you guys! Doodle already did some amazing art for me and I'd love to support the both of you!



(ﾉ´ヮ´)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ Aaa thank you! You're really helping with my confidence


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

So I just did a reverse image search of my profile picture for no reason really...


Spoiler: Google... I swear to Odin...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

Hyena!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Time to go home. Finallly~


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Hyena!


Just because I'm laughing doesn't immediately make me a Hyena...
SOGRETH! Hug me!
I'm being discriminated by Google


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> So I just did a reverse image search of my profile picture for no reason really...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Google... I swear to Odin...
> ...



I always thought it kinda looked like a puma/hyena halfbreed thing a-ma jig.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I always thought it kinda looked like a puma/hyena halfbreed thing a-ma jig.


I'm a gray/black wolf dammit...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Just because I'm laughing doesn't immediately make me a Hyena...
> SOGRETH! Hug me!
> I'm being discriminated by Google







:3
And here are your hugs.
*Bear hug!*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> lion king hyena - Google Search
> :3


I thought you loved me


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> lion king hyena - Google Search
> :3
> It's not working!


(Click view image and copy that link )


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> (」ﾟﾛﾟ)｣ Oh do tell anyways~


That's not really an idea... But that's something you can see just by looking at the numbers of views of your account and doodle bunny's one. Or by looking at the number of views of your submissions.

I'm sorry... that's something really obvious in our community... But not something we all like. ^^'

So here is my bad idea : You do every once in a while something you know a lot of people will look. In our community there are 3 things : overly cute things (hugs, fluffpiles, big nice face with beautiful eyes) , funny things (comics are often looked at.) or finally... You can draw..."The thing".
By doing this you will be watched, since people will know that you're doing a "popular thing" every once in a while, and once you're watched everything goes better.
Being watched => more views => your content is more "faved" => more people can see it on favers pages => more viewers => advertisement.

The world is a sad place... But you can't have a lot of succes without being like that. The artist I know the most are all using this kind of thing.

On a lighter note : - On FA use the tags... Like... a LOT of them, be as precise as you can.
                               - Use a good part of your time with the community.

(damn... using tact is hard! ;-; )



WolfyJake said:


> So I just did a reverse image search of my profile picture for no reason really...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Google... I swear to Odin...
> ...


Don't worry, you stay our snugglewolf! We won't believe in google's lies! è_é


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> (Click view image and copy that link )


I got it! Lol


Sogreth said:


> :3
> And here are your hugs.
> *Bear hug!*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

Updated my title to something more accurate. Smh...


Sogreth said:


> I got it! Lol


Love you, papa bear :3


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

@WolfyJake right now.







*Shit i'm too slow!*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 20, 2017)

Borf bork bork hek bork :U
*jumps around woofing intensely*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> @WolfyJake right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad, but true.


Mabus said:


> Borf bork bork hek bork :U
> *jumps around woofing intensely*


Maboos!! *woofs and chases Mabus' tail*


REPLY RESTRICTED... OK


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Borf bork bork hek bork :U
> *jumps around woofing intensely*


mm m mb! mmb bark!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 20, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Sad, but true.
> 
> Maboos!! *woofs and chases Mabus' tail*





Karatine said:


> mm m mb! mmb bark!







So much woofery~


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

*The coyote expressed a joyful knee deep laugh as he pulled back the finely lacquered stool before plopping onto it without grace.*

"Y'all miss me or were ya just fine & dandy by ya-selves?"

"Cuz I think y'all miss me a l'il bit!"


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> That's not really an idea... But that's something you can see just by looking at the numbers of views of your account and doodle bunny's one. Or by looking at the number of views of your submissions.
> 
> I'm sorry... that's something really obvious in our community... But not something we all like. ^^'
> 
> ...



Ooo I see. I try to draw things I think people will like, but it's never worked out for me really. I'll keep trying though ; ^; )/ I think I'm okay at cute things??? But I also do scary things too.
I'm never sure what to tag my art as tbh, that's something I struggle with.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

@-Praydeth- Oh hey!

You got a fursona icon!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> @-Praydeth- Oh hey!
> 
> You got a fursona icon!



"I'll tell ya i'll gosh darn tell ya it took some time but I got it perfect!" 

"Well *he *got it perfect! credit goes where it's due now don't it!"
​


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> @-Praydeth- Oh hey!
> 
> You got a fursona icon!


Yes, apparently he did.


----------



## Reti (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *The coyote expressed a joyful knee deep laugh as he pulled back the finely lacquered stool before plopping onto it without grace.*
> 
> "Y'all miss me or were ya just fine & dandy by ya-selves?"
> 
> "Cuz I think y'all miss me a l'il bit!"


We always miss ya' sir, this room feels pretty empty when you're not in there. =p

And I'll say ya (yes, ya' is the only word I can do with an accent) good night!



IncubusZenith said:


> Ooo I see. I try to draw things I think people will like, but it's never worked out for me really. I'll keep trying though ; ^; )/ I think I'm okay at cute things??? But I also do scary things too.
> I'm never sure what to tag my art as tbh, that's something I struggle with.


Just... tag... everything! glarblarblarblarg! *w*
The species, the body type, the scene, the posture, the background... EVERYTHING! *O*

(And I saw for the scary part... He will have trouble putting everything... back into him... >>_<<)



Doodle Bunny said:


> @-Praydeth- Oh hey!
> 
> You got a fursona icon!


Oh god... That's right!!! *o*
He's not the same coyote anymore!

Well... 'Nightnight everybody!
The feline needs his 18 hours nap.

*run away while chuckling*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Alright, im going to sleep! Night everyone!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> We always miss ya' sir, this room feels pretty empty when you're not in there. =p
> 
> And I'll say ya (yes, ya' is the only word I can do with an accent) good night!
> 
> ...


Goooooodnight Reti! :3

...

And Zaddict!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Yes, apparently he did.


"You'd bet your ass I did!"




Zaddict16 said:


> Alright, im going to sleep! Night everyone!



"Now do I see that _i think a puma of some sorts _Round here again or me eyes playing dirty darn tricks on me now?"


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

It took me a couple tries to get mine right.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> It took me a couple tries to get mine right.



*He picked up the rabbit by some extra skin on the top of her head.*

"Ain't this rabbit the cutest darn thing it's wearin black n' green just like *lil o'l me*! Well mine's a bit more of a *onyx & emerald *per-say!"

*he leaned into the rabbit's ears*

"Ya know we used to take you vermin out back n' shoot their bottom halves off to watch em squeaaallllllllll n' squeaaalllllllllll!

*He shook the rabbit when he emphasized on parts of the word.*

_"_*cuz we thought it waz funny!*_"_

"but that ain't me no more I learned my lezzun!"

"Though it ain't why I got thi-"

*He gritted his teeth as much as a coyote could.*

"*THIS SCAR N' OLE IN ME EAR!"*

"Bud I learn'd me lezzun so don't you worry now."

*He dropped the rabbit down to the floor then turned to the bar letting out a mix of a smirk & grin.*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

*Sits and blinks on the floor* Oh-kay. That's enough adventure for one day. Back to the burrow!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Sits and blinks on the floor* Oh-kay. That's enough adventure for one day. Back to the burrow!


Every day with him is an adventure.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

*From my hole* Apparently.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 20, 2017)

Reti said:


> Just... tag... everything! glarblarblarblarg! *w*
> The species, the body type, the scene, the posture, the background... EVERYTHING! *O*
> 
> (And I saw for the scary part... He will have trouble putting everything... back into him... >>_<<)



Aaa I'll try ; ^; Thanks for the advice~
aaa I'm so sorry, I hope it wasn't too scary for you.. Yeah he will won't he (๑•́ ω •̀๑)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)

I have no idea what is going on in this thread anymore.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I have no idea what is going on in this thread anymore.



Do you know what's going on in yourself anymore?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Do you know what's going on in yourself anymore?



Chemical and more broadly biological changes and functions that sustain my existence.


----------



## Artruya (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Do you know what's going on in yourself anymore?


Something along these lines


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 20, 2017)

Don't ask me. I don't know either.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

Artruya said:


> Something along these lines


I can't stop watching that milk carton spill over and over again.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)

Looking back on old episodes of spongebob, I get a lot of the more complex humor now, and it is damn hilarious.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Looking back on old episodes of spongebob, I get a lot of the more complex humor now, and it is damn hilarious.


I watched the first few seasons last year. Still hilarious


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 21, 2017)

good night all


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> good night all


Good night, Light


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


RYSTREN!!!
...
Hi


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> RYSTREN!!!
> ...
> Hi


Hello,  friend


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hello,  friend


Hello friend TwT
We should play together again sometime, but I probably won't be able to until the weekend after this next one.

oh well *hugs*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hello friend TwT
> We should play together again sometime, but I probably won't be able to until the weekend after this next one.
> 
> oh well *hugs*


*hugs* what should be played,  though


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *hugs* what should be played,  though


Any games that we have in common. Now I wish I had space engineers.
Don't Starve Together? Terraria? We'll have to figure that out later, I have to go to sleep.

Good night


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Any games that we have in common. Now I wish I had space engineers.
> Don't Starve Together? Terraria? We'll have to figure that out later, I have to go to sleep.
> 
> Good night


Alright. Night


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Psssst. Crimson


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I thought you loved me



Hey Wolfy, there's nothing wrong with being part hyena! One of my fursonas-in-the-making is one:


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Eveeeening, people I barely kno


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Eveeeening, people I barely kno



I don't think anyone knows the answers to anything in this vast universe...


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I don't think anyone knows the answers to anything in this vast universe...


Tru but I was mainly thinkin on how I just kinda come and go so dunno any of you aside from name


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2017)

You know you've made a special connection with a kitten when you're the one being groomed. I'm gonna miss those little rascals.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know you've made a special connection with a kitten when you're the one being groomed. I'm gonna miss those little rascals.


Givin em away?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Givin em away?


Yeah. If I had it my way I'd keep them, but, ya'know...


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah. If I had it my way I'd keep them, but, ya'know...


Hopefully they get good forever homes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Hopefully they get good forever homes


Actually this fluffy white and grey one is going to a friends house, so at least I know that one is going to a good home. Not sure about the other 3 though.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

I feel I should sleep


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Actually this fluffy white and grey one is going to a friends house, so at least I know that one is going to a good home. Not sure about the other 3 though.


At least that means you can always see Lil' Grey


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Give it to Martin and make him super happy.
> I suggest starting a free art thread though. Or do some commissions or something  you can't have art block when other people are telling you what to draw


You are god damn right.


Serin said:


> It's so disappointing *sadface* but congrats Sogreth Cx


Without my help he wouldnt be able to get date. Im right sogreth?


Mabus said:


> So much woofery~


Woofer master race!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I have no idea what is going on in this thread anymore.


Well that is question I ask myself everyday. 
But answer is this


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> At least that means you can always see Lil' Grey


That's actually the one that is fond of me. At least he'll get to live on a farm, that'll be fun.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's actually the one that is fond of me. At least he'll get to live on a farm, that'll be fun.


_kitten farmmmmm_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> _kitten farmmmmm_


Tru dat, maybe I should convince my friend to take the other 3 too, so not to break them up.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Tru dat, maybe I should convince my friend to take the other 3 too, so not to break them up.


#MakeKittenFarmHappen2k17


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't know how it happened but I just got an A in the math test I had last week.


----------



## SamBrawson (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I don't know how it happened but I just got an A in the math test I had last week.


That cool to hear, math has always been my heel.

In other news, heyo, I'm online!


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2017)

For some reason, I woke up at 4 AM...and on spring break! I think, partly, I wanted to write a paragraph/chapter in this transformation RP I have going on with a friend, that has been fun, and helped cheer me up in a kinda rough emotional time. That, and RPs seem harder to find, so I very much treasure a good one, when it comes along, and put a lot of effort and passion into them. 

How's anyone else doing, up at this hour? Well, of course, the time zone is not so bad, if you're in Europe...odd, I meet more furs from there, than the US. Not sure why.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> spring break!


Same Spring Break time!!


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Same Spring Break time!!



Ah, it does feel nice! I do have to work Friday, but other than that, I can be lazy. Plus, I'm broke...so things like writing and RPs are very much on the agenda. Odd, I don't think I have ever gone anywhere on Spring Break...just stayed home, or closeby.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

SamBrawson said:


> That cool to hear, math has always been my heel.
> 
> In other news, heyo, I'm online!


Thank yeew. I'm so happy and surprised cause I suck at math. x3


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, it does feel nice! I do have to work Friday, but other than that, I can be lazy. Plus, I'm broke...so things like writing and RPs are very much on the agenda. Odd, I don't think I have ever gone anywhere on Spring Break...just stayed home, or closeby.


You have work, and here I am itchin to get a job after I (hopefully!) pass my behind the wheel DMV test 9 days from now :^Y

Also, I've honestly never gone anywhere for spring break; Makes me wonder why not cause I am in Cali and we got good spring break places :^P


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> You have work, and here I am itchin to get a job after I (hopefully!) pass my behind the wheel DMV test 9 days from now :^Y
> 
> Also, I've honestly never gone anywhere for spring break; Makes me wonder why not cause I am in Cali and we got good spring break places :^P



Good luck on that test! Ah? CA? That's a destination people go _to_, so, since you're there, ya don't need to leave :V 

I have a friend who lives near Pismo Beach, I wanna visit...that part of the state seems not nearly as crowded, SLO/Paso Robles, and looks kinda like Tuscany. I gotta save up!

@Charrburn -That's great you aced that test...have not had a math test in years, but it always did scare me! (English major, here)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello boys and girls and ladies and gentlefurs (hue), I'd like to take you on a journey to proper Internet Comment Etiquette: "The Mandela Effect"


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Good luck on that test! Ah? CA? That's a destination people go _to_, so, since you're there, ya don't need to leave :V
> 
> I have a friend who lives near Pismo Beach, I wanna visit...that part of the state seems not nearly as crowded, SLO/Paso Robles, and looks kinda like Tuscany. I gotta save up!


Suppose Cali is lucky to have a lotta Mediterranean Climate-ish areas; Honestly, we have a lottttta shit goin on; Tuscany lookin places, deserts, mountains w/forests, coastal redwoods. Just not enough rain :^P


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Good luck on that test! Ah? CA? That's a destination people go _to_, so, since you're there, ya don't need to leave :V
> 
> I have a friend who lives near Pismo Beach, I wanna visit...that part of the state seems not nearly as crowded, SLO/Paso Robles, and looks kinda like Tuscany. I gotta save up!
> 
> @Charrburn -That's great you aced that test...have not had a math test in years, but it always did scare me! (English major, here)


Thank you! I don't like math. ;-; There are so many rules and stuff to remember. I major English too. X3


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Thank you! I don't like math. ;-; There are so many rules and stuff to remember. I major English too. X3



Ah, it's almost rare to meet furs who don't major in computer/science/math related areas! Language and literature may not be the easiest ways to make money, but it's what I loved...now, I work in a library, might go back for a masters degree, maybe teach?

@Andromedahl: CA is a very pretty place...somehow, the disaster I think of most are mudslides (for some crazy reason), and how weird it must be, to swept away by this huge wave of mud. Here, the main worries are air pollution, and crime...not really any 'natural' disasters, just the man-made sort.

OK, I gotta make some food here, nice talking.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> @Andromedahl: CA is a very pretty place...somehow, the disaster I think of most are mudslides (for some crazy reason), and how weird it must be, to swept away by this huge wave of mud. Here, the main worries are air pollution, and crime...not really any 'natural' disasters, just the man-made sort.


Mudslides -are- a real concern; they happen a lot along the coast. And after a long dry period, sudden rains can trigger em. Also, we get a lotta earthquakes which can also cause mudslide.
So, not a crazy thought at all


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, it's almost rare to meet furs who don't major in computer/science/math related areas! Language and literature may not be the easiest ways to make money, but it's what I loved...now, I work in a library, might go back for a masters degree, maybe teach?
> 
> @Andromedahl: CA is a very pretty place...somehow, the disaster I think of most are mudslides (for some crazy reason), and how weird it must be, to swept away by this huge wave of mud. Here, the main worries are air pollution, and crime...not really any 'natural' disasters, just the man-made sort.
> 
> OK, I gotta make some food here, nice talking.


I'm from Denmark so it isn't as high leveled as in English speaking countries but I've always loved the English language. It's also easier to get easier to get a job outside of Denmark if you major it. x3


----------



## katalistik (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'm from Denmark so it isn't as high leveled as in English speaking countries but I've always loved the English language. It's also easier to get easier to get a job outside of Denmark if you major it. x3



I learned it by mistake. School didn't help me, I saw too many films and played enough video games and... Oops! Now you know English.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I learned it by mistake. School didn't help me, I saw too many films and played enough video games and... Oops! Now you know English.


That's amazing! The school teaches us English at the beginning of first grade, so we're kinda forced to learn it. XD


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> That's amazing! The school teaches us English at the beginning of first grade, so we're kinda forced to learn it. XD


Makes the US look really stupid in comparison; In my school district, you only need 4 semesters (two years) of a foreign language and you don't really learn much, that and its not required to graduate EVERY highschool in the US. BUUUUT colleges will make you take two years of a foreign language if you didn't do it in highschool


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Makes the US look really stupid in comparison; In my school district, you only need 4 semesters (two years) of a foreign language and you don't really learn much, that and its not required to graduate EVERY highschool in the US. BUUUUT colleges will make you take two years of a foreign language if you didn't do it in highschool


In Denmark you have to have English for 8 years and German for 6. I'm fine with English but German is hell. XD


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> In Denmark you have to have English for 8 years and German for 6. I'm fine with English but German is hell. XD


I took German for my requirements and I got lost as soon as we started learning past tense; Survived year 1 with a B, and somehow got through year 2 with like a C- or somethin


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I took German for my requirements and I got lost as soon as we started learning past tense; Survived year 1 with a B, and somehow got through year 2 with like a C- or somethin


I'm glad you feel my pain. There are so many rules and I had to go to an exam in it. ;-; Luckily I got a B because my friend helped me. I'm done with it forever now! >: D


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'm glad you feel my pain. There are so many rules and I had to go to an exam in it. ;-; Luckily I got a B because my friend helped me. I'm done with it forever now! >: D


Ditto with the done forever; Dont have to even bother with it in college :^>


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

When I finished school and began on a gymnasium (I think it's called high school in English) I was forced to have for another two years. So I've had it for 8 years total and I'm soooo glad I'm done. xD


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> When I finished school and began on a gymnasium (I think it's called high school in English) I was forced to have for another two years. So I've had it for 8 years total and I'm soooo glad I'm done. xD


I'm assuming by doing that for so many years you at least can speak the language a lil? I don't even really remember a lick of anything


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I'm assuming by doing that for so many years you at least can speak the language a lil? I don't even really remember a lick of anything


Just a little bit.  I can understand when I hear and read it but I can't speak it that well. I know the most basic stuff and the rest I've forgotten. x3


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Just a little bit.  I can understand when I hear and read it but I can't speak it that well. I know the most basic stuff and the rest I've forgotten. x3


Ack I hate that feeling; Can read, can hear, cannot speak


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Ack I hate that feeling; Can read, can hear, cannot speak


I'm fine with it since I'm not planning on using it anyway.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I'm fine with it since I'm not planning on using it anyway.


A term that I personally feel like applies to half the things I learned in highschool :^P


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> A term that I personally feel like applies to half the things I learned in highschool :^P


True that. x3 I'm probably going to be anything related to math.


----------



## modfox (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 21, 2017)

modfox said:


>


 What if this picture is taxidermy?


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Welp, meds are kickin in, my cue to sleep


Good convo @Charrburn


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Welp, meds are kickin in, my cue to sleep
> 
> 
> Good convo @Charrburn


You too! Goodnight. :3


----------



## modfox (Mar 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> What if this picture is taxidermy?


looks too real


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello all


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hello all


Hello you!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 21, 2017)

Good morning all


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Hello you!


Hi, my sexy pet lion


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hi, my sexy pet lion


I don't remember being adopted by you and @Sogreth  x3


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

G'morning everyone 


Charrburn said:


> I don't remember being adopted by you and @Sogreth  x3


Shut up, you like it


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> G'morning everyone
> 
> Shut up, you like it


Maybe a ltitle bit. :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Maybe a ltitle bit. :3


Ofc you like it.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ofc you like it.


At least they treat me nicely. x3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> At least they treat me nicely. x3


Well, you never know.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well, you never know.



"Hey a sergal buddy hows it been? That *orange* fur done work wonders for your personality now i'll say!"


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "Hey a sergal buddy hows it been? That *orange* fur done work wonders for your personality now i'll say!"


#_# what. Yes it does. Too bad this doesnt apply to you.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

"In case y'all didn't see from earlier!"



Spoiler






-Praydeth- said:


> *The coyote expressed a joyful knee deep laugh as he pulled back the finely lacquered stool before plopping onto it without grace.*
> 
> "Y'all miss me or were ya just fine & dandy by ya-selves?"
> 
> "Cuz I think y'all miss me a l'il bit!"








Spoiler






-Praydeth- said:


> *He picked up the rabbit by some extra skin on the top of her head.*
> 
> "Ain't this rabbit the cutest darn thing it's wearin black n' green just like *lil o'l me*! Well mine's a bit more of a *onyx & emerald *per-say!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

*Pokes head up from hole* I think your fur is very nice!

Very paintable!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Pokes head up from hole* I think your fur is very nice!
> 
> Very paintable!


Indeed very paintable. How are you?


----------



## Selly (Mar 21, 2017)

Waking up at 2pm... I've really let myself go.

I will feast on cake tomorrow, though, so not all bad~


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Indeed very paintable. How are you?


Fine, thank you! I just finished my morning warm up and am about ready to do some more inking!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> ready to do some more inking!



Makes you sound like an octopus XD


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Makes you sound like an octopus XD


Yeep! You found out my secret! I was an octopus all along!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

@Sogreth How was your date? I hope you didnt abuse jaky?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Sogreth How was your date? I hope you didnt abuse jaky?



What? What makes you think I would?
He's the evil one.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> What? What makes you think I would?
> He's the evil one.


Yes he is, very noughty wolf.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "In case y'all didn't see from earlier!"


I love your new icon! It looks really cool!


Sogreth said:


> What? What makes you think I would?
> He's the evil one.


But I know you love it 


Martin2W said:


> Yes he is, very noughty wolf.


I am, but that's why he asked me out in the first place 

ALSO for some reason I'm already reply restricted...


Spoiler: I bought my boyfriend cookies :)














Spoiler: And myself some new headphones. Since the last pair I bought were broken...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> But I know you love it


And he bought me cookies :3
Best boyfriend ever.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> And he bought me cookies :3
> Best boyfriend ever.








"Naw now i'm imagining him in a 50's housewife dress holding a sheet o fresh cookies!"


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "Naw now i'm imagining him in a 50's housewife dress holding a sheet o fresh cookies!"



Jake says: "Yes! I agree, I think I would look sexy in a 50s housewife outfit!"
I'm just kidding! XD He said "Friggin 50's housewife my tail..."


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Jake says: "Yes! I agree, I think I would look sexy in a 50s housewife outfit!"
> I'm just kidding! XD He said "Friggin 50's housewife my tail..."



Looks like he's making it clear dat you his bitch! With the 50's housewife my Ass &



WolfyJake said:


> I'm a big fan of @Sogreth and @Charrburn too...





WolfyJake said:


> They be my bitches...



"I'm just saying you buy him a dress & he start smacking you with a* rolling pin *more than all of the times someone has been smacked in the head with a *rolling pin *in tom & Jerry it ain't my fault!"


_It has just occurred to me that someone has probably made tom & jerry porn thanks furries i'm not mentally scarred at all! _


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Blah.


blerp


----------



## Selly (Mar 21, 2017)

Dammit why couldn't I have been born in America... all my friends are there and I'm stuck here in England


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Selly said:


> Dammit why couldn't I have been born in America... all my friends are there and I'm stuck here in England







"Also little people know that this was a war protest song listen to the lyrics *closely* now it's about the *Vietnam war*."

"This song tells you who is a nonsensical patriot & who is not."


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Selly said:


> Dammit why couldn't I have been born in America... all my friends are there and I'm stuck here in England


You can still move here... Someday :/


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "Also little people know that this was a war protest song listen to the lyrics *closely* now it's about the *Vietnam war*."
> 
> "This song tells you who is a nonsensical patriot & who is not."


I love Bruce Springsteen...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

"America is a fucked up place more so now than in recent years."

"You know they were going to fake artillery attacks on Florida to start the Spanish american war but luckily the media blamed the destruction of a ship to the Spaniards not the truth engine failure!"

"Making claims that have no evidence, Then stating them as true in the media when corruption is also present can start a war. That's why i'm worried right now more than ever these are perilous time my dear friends & we don't know whats coming up! Brace yourselves to take action. No in a matter of fact take whatever action you can now call your senators!"


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

That time you forget to properly set your alarm


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That time you forget to properly set your alarm


How bad is it?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Just bought new headphones it will take 25 days to ship them but Im so happy right now. It was huge discount couldnt hold myself since I wanted to buy these.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Or when you set your alarm at PM instead of AM.
That's happened to me before.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Or when you set your alarm at PM instead of AM.
> That's happened to me before.


Guess I have the luxury of a 24hr clock. No AM/PM mistakes here.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> How bad is it?


Didn't tell it to repeat every day of the week


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

*woofs in American*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs in American*


*floofs* hello


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs in American*


I only know Spanish woofing


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I only know Spanish woofing


I can Canadian woof.
*woof, eh?*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

I can squeak American!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I only know Spanish woofing



El wuffo? :3


Sogreth said:


> I can Canadian woof.
> *woof, eh?"


soory boot dat woofin' eh?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I can Canadian woof.
> *woof, eh?"


This is a dutch woof: 
*woef!*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> El wuffo? :3
> 
> soory boot dat woofin' eh?


Yeah, I was taught by a mysterious Spanish woofer man.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

*woof* *woof* excuse me, that is cute


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yeah, I was taught by a mysterious Spanish woofer man.



XD


----------



## Selly (Mar 21, 2017)

I can Absol in British, I guess


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *woof* *woof* excuse me, that is cute





Mabus said:


> XD


*hugs both and sets down*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *hugs both and sets down*



Where's my hug?
*pouts*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Where's my hug?
> *pouts*


*tries to give bearhug but isn't strong enough*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Where's my hug?
> *pouts*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *tries to give bearhug but isn't strong enough*



^.^


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

*hugs everyone*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *hugs everyone*


*hugs back*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Where's my hug?
> *pouts*


I'll hug you, honey 
*hugs*
*sees group hug*
*drags Sogreth over to group hug and joins*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

*rolls around on back* :v


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Wait where is my hug?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls around on back* :v


*woofs and flops on mabus' belly sideways*


Martin2W said:


> Wait where is my hug?


*slides and makes space on mabus' belly for silly sergal*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *woofs and flops on mabus' belly sideways*
> 
> *slides and makes space on mabus' belly for silly sergal*


Poor mabus. Im sexy sergal


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Poor mabus. Im sexy sergal


I'm sure Mabus enjoys being a pillow...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Poor mabus. Im sexy sergal



Yeah, well I'm sexy bear


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Yeah, well I'm sexy bear


Yes you are, sweetie


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Yeah, well I'm sexy bear


My sexy bearfriend


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My sexy bearfriend


You guys should get merried.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes you are, sweetie



Sorry, you can't have me ^.^


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Sorry, you can't have me ^.^


But jaky doesnt love you


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

*faceplants* I don't feel like going to the gym today


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants* I don't feel like going to the gym today


Come on dont faceplant. *lifts up and hugs*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But jaky doesnt love you


Shut up, sergal.
I love him a lot :3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Come on dont faceplant. *lifts up and hugs*


*hugs back* help me be lazy


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

*sexually frustrated wolf noises* 
:v

v:

Boof!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *hugs back* help me be lazy


*gives a pillow and netflix*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Entertain me, sergal wants to have some fun. You know, sergals.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Entertain me, sergal wants to have some fun. You know, sergals.


*tickles sergal*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> *tickles sergal*


aaaaa *tickles wolf*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Right. I'm going to make pizza now. See you all later


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Right. I'm going to make pizza now. See you all later


Yesss pizza send pic later


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> aaaaa *tickles wolf*


*jumps on sergal*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 21, 2017)

@WolfyJake I love those headphones! There perfect for you. Lol


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *jumps on sergal*


Hehe cutie.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hehe cutie.


I'm bored


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm bored


Lets wrestle. *grabs you and pushes*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'm bored


Well if you stopped playing space engineers while me @Karatine are on Then while we ask if you're on & you just switch to star trek online you would be less bored.

Also I love how we got colors to represent us.
Rystren: blue
Martin: Orange
Me: Green/brown


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lets wrestle. *grabs you and pushes*



REEEEE! *tackles* :U


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well if you stopped playing space engineers while me @Karatine are on Then while we ask if you're on & you just switch to star trek online you would be less bored.


I don't always have the most time. It's best on the weekend


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Lets wrestle. *grabs you and pushes*


*pulls you down* okay


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well if you stopped playing space engineers while me @Karatine are on Then while we ask if you're on & you just switch to star trek online you would be less bored.



I need to game with you guyz... im too bored :v


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I need to game with you guyz... im too bored :v


I need to game with you


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I need to game with you guyz... im too bored :v


Well do you have terraria, starbound, Don't Starve Together, g-mod or left 4 dead?

We have that except for rystren who doesn't have star-bound.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I need to game with you guyz... im too bored :v





Martin2W said:


> I need to game with you


I feel this will become something along the lines of a mass screwing around in games


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I feel this will become something along the lines of a mass screwing around in games


Doesnt it always?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well do you have terraria, starbound, Don't Starve Together, g-mod or left 4 dead?
> 
> We have that except for rystren who doesn't have star-bound.



Have both Terraria and Starbound as well as STO that you mentioned :v


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

Hellow everybody! =3



-Praydeth- said:


> Well do you have terraria, starbound, Don't Starve Together, g-mod or left 4 dead?


Wow... In all that I only have starbound. X')


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> Hellow everybody! =3
> 
> 
> Wow... In all that I only have starbound. X')


Hello reti, how are you?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well do you have terraria, starbound, Don't Starve Together, g-mod or left 4 dead?
> 
> We have that except for rystren who doesn't have star-bound.


You are wrong on that by the way. I have starbound. 


Mabus said:


> Have both Terraria and Starbound as well as STO that you mentioned :v


Hello captain


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I need to game with you


Indeed


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hello reti, how are you?


I'm fiiiiiiiiii(I'm tired as f*ck)iiiiiiiiiiiiine!

And you sergally sergal? x3



Rystren said:


> Hello captain


ARRRR~ Hellow sir!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You are wrong on that by the way. I have starbound.
> 
> Hello captain


Thats Star Colonel to you >:3
Jk jk


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Uh oh, I don't have Starbound

Uh oh, I'm gonna be away for some of this week and most of next week.

Don't leave meee! ;-;


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Doesnt it always?



Well you never log into discord when we are on so I don't know if that is true.

Well to be honest I would recommend g-mod the most If you wanted to have more games that the rest of us have, but you also need to buy all the games that are in the orange box & counter strike source for it to work. (well unless you're a cheap ass & pirate the textures from them)
@Reti


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Uh oh, I don't have Starbound
> 
> Uh oh, I'm gonna be away for some of this week and most of next week.
> 
> Don't leave meee! ;-;


*Streams so you can see* :v


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Thats Star Colonel to you >:3
> Jk jk


Lol. 
How often do you play?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well you never log into discord when we are on so I don't know if that is true.
> 
> Well to be honest I would recommend g-mod the most If you wanted to have more games that the rest of us have, but you also need to buy all the games that are in the orange box & counter strike source for it to work. (well unless you're a cheap ass & pirate the textures from them)
> @Reti


I feel so lucky, i got the whole package for like 5 dollars :u


Mabus said:


> *Streams so you can see* :v


Thank youu~


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm fiiiiiiiiii(I'm tired as f*ck)iiiiiiiiiiiiine!
> 
> And you sergally sergal? x3
> 
> ...


Im sergaling fine. Im really happy today, bought my first high end headphones.


----------



## Selly (Mar 21, 2017)

Any good?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol.
> How often do you play?


When im not on a 24 hour shift or playing fallout 4 
Readily available


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well to be honest I would recommend g-mod the most If you wanted to have more games that the rest of us have, but you also need to buy all the games that are in the orange box & counter strike source for it to work. (well unless you're a cheap ass & pirate the textures from them)
> @Reti


Yarrrr~! I'm a pirat'! èwé
(no, I'm just a cheap ass.)

But I don't have enought time to play... Plus my computer is a potato with glados attached to it... So I guess I can't join. ^^'



Martin2W said:


> Im sergaling fine. Im really happy today, bought my first high end headphones.


Yay! \o/
Mines begin to be lil' old... But they're working so I can't complain. \o


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah getting it all is 50$ if you don't own any of the items in the orange box , Counter strike source & g-mod. But it is definitely worth it!




Martin2W said:


> Im sergaling fine. Im really happy today, bought my first high end headphones.


Ah sweet man!

​


Reti said:


> But I don't have enought time to play... Plus my computer is a potato with glados attached to it... So I guess I can't join. ^^'



If my friend with less than a gigabyte of ram can run it you sure as hell can.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Yeah getting it all is 50$ if you don't own any of the items in the orange box , Counter strike source & g-mod. But it is definitely worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is wrong with you?? Jeez


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> When im not on a 24 hour shift or playing fallout 4
> Readily available


 Nice. 
I haven't had anyone really to cruise with recently


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> When im not on a 24 hour shift or playing fallout 4
> Readily available


That's something a synth would say >:L
I'd love to mod that game, but I really don't want to buy any of the dlcs.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @WolfyJake I love those headphones! There perfect for you. Lol


That's why I bought them, because they look like me 


Martin2W said:


> Yesss pizza send pic later


Yes, my pizzas are always square and yes it looks really bad but it tastes amazing. 


Spoiler: Pizza Pic


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> That's why I bought them, because they look like me
> 
> Yes, my pizzas are always square and yes it looks really bad but it tastes amazing.
> 
> ...


Delicious. I just had fresh pasta and it tasted so good.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Delicious. I just had fresh pasta and it tasted so good.


Ever made pasta yourself?


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If my friend with less than a gigabyte of ram can run it you sure as hell can.


Well... Since it's 50$ I'll have to wait a bit. ^^'
But my friends always ask me to buy it... So one day, I'll pa-... play! \o/



WolfyJake said:


> That's why I bought them, because they look like me
> 
> Yes, my pizzas are always square and yes it looks really bad but it tastes amazing.
> 
> ...


Aaaaaand now I'm hungry...*o*


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well if you stopped playing space engineers while me @Karatine are on Then while we ask if you're on & you just switch to star trek online you would be less bored.
> 
> Also I love how we got colors to represent us.
> Rystren: blue
> ...



And with Jake and mabus you have the red and the black!
What are you? Power rangers!? *o*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Im good at making pizzas. Pizzas inspire me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> That's why I bought them, because they look like me
> 
> Yes, my pizzas are always square and yes it looks really bad but it tastes amazing.
> 
> ...



**Notices thumb* *
I knew he was white! 
eh don't worry about it.

But Wolfyjake do you have Terraria, Starbound, Don't Starve Together, g-mod or L4D by chance?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> **Notices thumb* *
> I knew he was white!
> eh don't worry about it.
> 
> But Wolfyjake do you have Terraria, Starbound, Don't Starve Together, g-mod or L4D by chance?


Only terraria... On the PS3
And I never denied I was white


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> And with Jake and mabus you have the red and the black!
> What are you? Power rangers!? *o*


Can I be a white ranger? 


WolfyJake said:


> Only terraria... On the PS3


You sold your PC didn't you?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Can I be a white ranger?
> 
> You sold your PC didn't you?


Yes he did.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes he did.


Selling. And it's his old computer. Pretty sure he still has a laptop


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Only terraria... On the PS3


HERESY! HERESY! HE-*cough*

Sorry about that...



Karatine said:


> Can I be a white ranger?


More like... Grey I think...
Oh, no, I know! You're the silver one! =3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Can I be a white ranger?
> 
> You sold your PC didn't you?


My old gaming PC is for sale right here:
≥ Marktplaats - Cookiewall
Price is maybe a little too high. But we'll see. I'm not in a huge rush to get rid of it.
I now have an MSI Apache Pro gaming laptop. And it is bootiful.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My old gaming PC is for sale right here:
> ≥ Marktplaats - Cookiewall
> Price is maybe a little too high. But we'll see. I'm not in a huge rush to get rid of it.
> I now have an MSI Apache Pro gaming laptop. And it is bootiful.


Damn MSI laptops are boooootiful. The only two brands are I would buy is msi and lenovo gaming laptops.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Damn MSI laptops are boooootiful. The only two brands are I would buy is msi and lenovo gaming laptops.


I just realized that my laptop is black with red highlights. Like my fursona, and my headphones... I bought this before I even made my fursona... So did I subconsciously base my fursona off of my laptop?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's something a synth would say >:L
> I'd love to mod that game, but I really don't want to buy any of the dlcs.


I managed to get Far Harbor (dat marine armor tho) and the mods are amazing


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I just realized that my laptop is black with red highlights. Like my fursona, and my headphones... I bought this before I even made my fursona... So did I subconsciously base my fursona off of my laptop?



"Hey you might just be really uncreative don't worry."

*He gave the puma wolf's back a hefty slap & leaned back as he let out a hearty jolly laugh!*


----------



## Selly (Mar 21, 2017)

I had a MSI Laptop before, didn't last more than half a year though... That and windows 8 really ruined it. and the upgrade to 10 killed it off completely.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Selly said:


> I had a MSI Laptop before, didn't last more than half a year though... That and windows 8 really ruined it. and the upgrade to 10 killed it off completely.


Good thing it comes with a 2 year warranty then


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I managed to get Far Harbor (dat marine armor tho) and the mods are amazing


I know, I want the Frost mod! T~T


-Praydeth- said:


> "Hey you might just be really uncreative don't worry."
> 
> *He gave the puma wolf's back a hefty slap & leaned back as he let out a hearty jolly laugh!*


I'm sorry


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I know, I want the Frost mod! T~T
> 
> I'm sorry



Quick please someone with Photoshop put my face on there I have 2 water bottles right next to me even this is the best! 

Higher rez version:


----------



## katalistik (Mar 21, 2017)

Night' guys!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Quick someone with Photoshop put my face on there I have 2 water bottles right next to me even this is the best!
> 
> Higher rez version:


*Looks at Reti*
I can't right now!


katalistik said:


> Night' guys!


Good night!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Quick please someone with Photoshop put my face on there I have 2 water bottles right next to me even this is the best!
> 
> Higher rez version:


Jeez that thing is ugly and scary. But still kinda like it


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Jeez that thing is ugly and scary.



*"Say that again n' ill brand your ass to satan!"*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *"Say that again n' ill brand your ass to satan!"*


Kinky

XD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *"Say that again n' ill brand your ass to satan!"*


Good luck with that.


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *Looks at Reti*
> I can't right now!


Gha! Whatamisuposedtodo?! ;-;
...
I can't do that! ;-;
(at least not quickly...)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Kinky
> 
> XD


Indeed very dirty. I never knew he was interested in my sexy ass.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Kinky
> 
> XD



You should of seen him early on he was to be frank, fairly fruity!








Martin2W said:


> Good luck with that.



"Heh Heh i'll try my best"

_*He blows cigar smoke in your direction*_

*& by that i mean like this kind of brand **



*
As in your being assigned to a number not a personality / you're livestock something to be owned.

It's not meant to be taken seriously but that is what the insult means.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> _*He blows cigar smoke in your direction*_


Try not to inhale, or even have your eyes open. Stuff is like teargas! :v


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> Gha! Whatamisuposedtodo?! ;-;
> ...
> I can't do that! ;-;
> (at least not quickly...)


I would because i have photoshop but im not on my computer right now.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Try not to inhale, or even have your eyes open



"Heh he says the strangest things now don't he!"

Also I fucking swear replies to things I post always get more than what I originally said.

Eh doesn't matter they're pointless *Bud um tss.*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh wow, only 32 more messages until my 1000 message milestone


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Quick please someone with Photoshop put my face on there I have 2 water bottles right next to me even this is the best!
> 
> Higher rez version:


Here is what happens when you try to rush...


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> Here is what happens when you try to rush...


Beautiful


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Beautiful



We call the one in the back jacob.............. We don't talk to jacob anymore since he got mercury poisoning.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> Here is what happens when you try to rush...


That is awesome though...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> Here is what happens when you try to rush...


Oh my, that doesn't look rushed at all! At least by my standards


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> We call the one in the back jacob.............. We don't talk to jacob anymore since he got mercury poisoning.


Poor Jacob. :c


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Beautiful


XDD
I tryed my best with 34 minutes... I don't even know if that's what I'm supposed to have for this amount of time.
(And, yes, I use a timer. X') )



-Praydeth- said:


> We call the one in the back jacob.............. We don't talk to jacob anymore since he got mercury poisoning.


XDD
In fact, if you ask me, the only one I judge as "ok" is the big one in the background. X')



WolfyJake said:


> That is awesome though...





Karatine said:


> Oh my, that doesn't look rushed at all! At least by my standards


Thaanks! ^///^

Well... It _is_ rushed, look at these faces! ;-;


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Whats going on here i dont understand.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

All that's going on is that Reti is an amazing artist.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> All that's going on is that Reti is an amazing artist.


I second that!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> XDD
> I tryed my best with 34 minutes... I don't even know if that's what I'm supposed to have for this amount of time.
> (And, yes, I use a timer. X') )
> 
> ...


I think you did a good job considering the time. x3 If it was me I'd probably just have two lines 34 minutes in. XD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> All that's going on is that Reti is an amazing artist.



And jacob's eye is about to roll to the back of his god dam head n' he gon start sputtering nonsense again!

(but it is well done & if my character acts completly fucking insane at any point that would be what I imagine him as!)


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> And jacob's eye is about to roll to the back of his god dam head n' he gon start sputtering nonsense again!
> 
> (but it is well done & if my character acts completly fucking insane at any point that would be what I imagine him as!)


You have a cool character! Jake has an eye scar too, although he can actually open his eye.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 21, 2017)

Ok I had enough. Good night.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You have a cool character! Jake has an eye scar too, although he can actually open his eye.



"I can too I just ave to pry it open with my fingernails wana see?"

"No?....... Then stop bringing the darn thing up then now!"


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

I give up, who has Steam? :v
*flops and rolls around*


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> All that's going on is that Reti is an amazing artist.


thaanks...
o///o


Zaddict16 said:


> I second that!


... thaaaanks...
>///<


Charrburn said:


> I think you did a good job considering the time. x3 If it was me I'd probably just have two lines 34 minutes in. XD


staaaaaap!...
;///;

(But I don't believe you for the "two lines"! =o)



-Praydeth- said:


> And jacob's eye is about to roll to the back of his god dam head n' he gon start sputtering nonsense again!



Poor Jacob... ;-;



Martin2W said:


> Ok I had enough. Good night.


'Nightnight! =3

As always, when I grow up, I want to be a sergal too!
That's why I'll go to sleep too... soon.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> thaanks...
> o///o
> 
> ... thaaaanks...
> ...



You iz good at arts and I know, i paint sh*t


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You iz good at arts and I know, i paint sh*t


I'm drawing since a year now... So I guess that's why. ^^p

And some artists draw really realistic sh*ts! Don't be ashamed of it! \o/
(Why am I doing this joke?... I'm so sorry...)
Well... In fact, all it takes to become an artist... is to draw! =D
(Plus, artists never like their own art.)

[A part of this message has been deleted since it has no reason to be anymore. xp]


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I give up, who has Steam? :v
> *flops and rolls around*


Me :/


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm drawing since a year now... So I guess that's why. ^^p



Only a year? Wow! It took me 6 to get to my level!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Me :/



 <- Mabus (the Omen)


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> I'm drawing since a year now... So I guess that's why. ^^p
> 
> And some artists draw really realistic sh*ts! Don't be ashamed of it! \o/
> (Why am I doing this joke?... I'm so sorry...)
> ...



Im 22 and ive been learning since I was 5! XD
You natural talent you!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Me :/


Has Steam? Me too- just no games in my library


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Me :/


 *pokes* :3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Me :/





Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Has Steam? Me too- just no games in my library








*derps and goes full retard*


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Only a year? Wow! It took me 6 to get to my level!


=O
Really?
(but your art is really good though... You have your own style and everything. I'm still seeking that. =p
For instance : I can't do cartoon... I would like to know but every time I tried it was just weird.)

Aaaand I think I'm a cheater because my parents are artists... ^^'
(And you should see what my little sisters are able to do... ;-
Plus, when I say "a year", I mean a full year, drawing every day (that was sort of a challenge. xp) I've drawed before too... But it was once in a month.
So don't worry : It was not only a year.



Mabus said:


> Im 22 and ive been learning since I was 5! XD
> You natural talent you!


As I said, I'm cheating... And whenever I have free time I'm drawing... (yes, I am right now. x3)
And I'm unable to do "simple", whenever I draw something I must add more and more details just so it looks correct.
For instance : I can't draw manga nor your (cuuute *w*) profile picture.
(And there are a lot of other things I can't draw, believe me. Hands, guns, perspective...)



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Has Steam? Me too- just no games in my library


[Insert imposibru meme here]



Mabus said:


> *derps and goes full retard*


Oh god... I can't stop smiling now...
Plus, I love this movie. x3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> =O
> As I said, I'm cheating... And whenever I have free time I'm drawing... (yes, I am right now. x3)
> And I'm unable to do "simple", whenever I draw something I must add more and more details just so it looks correct.
> For instance : I can't draw manga nor your (cuuute *w*) profile picture.



:'D
Yaaaay!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> [Insert imposibru meme here]


Don't believe me? Call my bluff!
:V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Looks like he's making it clear dat you his bitch! With the 50's housewife my Ass &
> 
> 
> "I'm just saying you buy him a dress & he start smacking you with a* rolling pin *more than all of the times someone has been smacked in the head with a *rolling pin *in tom & Jerry it ain't my fault!"
> ...


Why do you always post in quotations and enlarged text?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Why do you always post in quotations and enlarged text?


Why not? Formatting hardly matters any more now... IDK. It'll be a miracle if I gather the balls to post this anyway xD


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Don't believe me? Call my bluff!
> :V


*failed poker face*
...
Gha! I don't know anymore!... ;-;
*throws his cards on the table*

Well... I just began to translate the rules I've done for a future RP thread... (Yes, I know, I've never Roleplayed but I want to tryyyyy! ;-; )
But I'm far from the end... and now I have to go to sleep.

Soo.. 'Nightnight everyfurry! \o



MadKiyo said:


> Why do you always post in quotations and enlarged text?


To say that he is playing his character role I guess... I may be wrong though. ^^'

Edit : I'm wrong, he's doing it since his profile picture changed... So I don't know. X')


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

I can't stop listening to this... Plz send halp...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> *failed poker face*
> ...
> Gha! I don't know anymore!... ;-;
> *throws his cards on the table*
> ...


Ooh, RP... That's something I can do next week! I've never done it either.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ooh, RP... That's something I can do next week! I've never done it either.


I've done it! It's very fun!

Not much in the realm of furry RP. All is just SFW stuff with my friend. We do it because we both like to write.


----------



## Reti (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Ooh, RP... That's something I can do next week! I've never done it either.


I have no idea of how it works... So I took ALL the rules I could find, put them ALL in a big pile of text, took the way some youtubers have done RP, added my own rules... And added something I've never saw anywhere... but I think can be fun.



Doodle Bunny said:


> I've done it! It's very fun!
> 
> Not much in the realm of furry RP. All is just SFW stuff with my friend. We do it because we both like to write.


Well... It'll be SFW too... But unlike you, I never wrote a lot... (and even less in English X') )
But as you say, it seems fun! \o/

(Stop being distracted by the internet! focus on your bed Reti, focus on your bed...)


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Reti said:


> Well... It'll be SFW too... But unlike you, I never wrote a lot... (and even less in English X') )
> But as you say, it seems fun! \o/
> 
> (Stop being distracted by the internet! focus on your bed Reti, focus on your bed...)



It's basically writing a story with someone. You'll probably like it.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Why do you always post in quotations and enlarged text?



Because that is usually means I'm "in character" persay & things are not meant to be taken too literally but it's mostly because i'm a attention whore & despreately feel like I need to be noticed when I don't. 

Also small text is little hard to read.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't like waiting for people to die. It's annoying and sad and really tiring.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I don't like waiting for people to die. It's annoying and sad and really tiring.


I felt the same way on the week we had to put down my favorite dog.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I don't like waiting for people to die. It's annoying and sad and really tiring.



    That's called anxiety. It hurts but it's normal. There is no simple way to explain it but if you struggle with it read the book monster calls.

You can understand it but in no way I can explain it in a sentence, word, paragraph or essay.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

I've had family members die before, but they were just BOOM, dead. This is taking a long time, and I think I'm having more trouble dealing with it as time goes on.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyway. I'm sorry for bringing the mood down 
I'm going to stop whining now.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

That's okay  wouldn't want you to suffer in silence at least.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's okay  wouldn't want you to suffer in silence at least.


I just don't like coming off as whiny or pathetic or something.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I've done it! It's very fun!
> 
> Not much in the realm of furry RP. All is just SFW stuff with my friend. We do it because we both like to write.


I love rp! And writing!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Anyway. I'm sorry for bringing the mood down
> I'm going to stop whining now.


It's fine... just reminds us what's REALLY important! *hugs*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I love rp! And writing!


Me too! I might turn some of the RP's I've done with people into stories. I think writing stories could improve my English skill. Especially if I can find someone who's willing to edit for me.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Me too! I might turn some of the RP's I've done with people into stories. I think writing stories could improve my English skill. Especially if I can find someone who's willing to edit for me.


Yeah, writing stories definetly improved my english skill. Ill edit for you btw.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 21, 2017)

This might help for the RP thing. To get an idea of what it is. Also this was back in 2015

Also yes this is Gaiaonline. XP I use to be kind of active in it. People there are a little less friendly then here though...

Akemi | Page 1 | A Feudal Adventure! Lost Island of Usani | Guild Forums | Gaia Online


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Yeah, writing stories definetly improved my english skill. Ill edit for you btw.


I honestly might start writing again. I wrote some furry smut when I was like 14 
It's really bad and I only wrote one part XD


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

*grumble grumble*


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> *grumble grumble*


OMG, my grumpy bear has returned!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> OMG, my grumpy bear has returned!



Just for a bit. Please cuddle me 
Having an extremely stressful day. I want to go home.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Just for a bit. Please cuddle me
> Having an extremely stressful day. I want to go home.


*HUGS TIGHTLY*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 21, 2017)

I will edit for you though. Im good with grammer.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

But rp I didn't think I have done it before but I actually have!

     Ok so on garry's mod there are hl2 rp servers. They are extremely strict & have a lot of rules to follow & once a character dies for a non bullshit reason they are gone forever! Zip, Nodda, none, Zilch, ZERO! You can have characters that last for weeks, months even years & they could no longer exist if you fucked up without a contingency.

          Anyways if you didn't know happens in half life "the combine" Invade earth after you opened a portal to earth in HL1 they take over earth in seven hours blah! blah! blah! Combine are draining resources from earth they have made it so you can't reproduce & if you break any of the laws in place you die. These laws include things like

Refilling a bottle with rainwater this is because they put chemicals such as ones that cause muscle degredation in the water you drink not joking.
Owning a radio
Walking onto a street you do not have clearance for.
A large amount of objects that could be used for making anything out of the ordinary
Any food not produced by the combine.
And more!

        So there is obviously a resistance. How do you get in? You don't they pick you & you don't know when you have been picked!
Whell what is there to do then? Create a character build a nice sad depressing story that will make you tear up when you lose him because you had played on the charter for 3 months & you didn't want to see him go.

You can also go on the forums to become part of the combine, Join the civil workers union, join the medical union, join the unity party (a bunch of diplomatic bastards).

But you will be surprised with what people will create sometimes. There was a Italian mob that all they did was scam & were actually a bunch of fucking pussies! There was a cult that started in the sewer that exists to this day I believe! There was me & the friends that shared a apartment that when you referenced us together it sounded like a name. (It was Paco, Al & Grey.)

Here is a interesting thing that happened!

                   There isn't much to do for entertainment & not to many places you can socialize (especially when you're in a cafe when it get's FUCKING BOMBED! This didn't kill Albert by the way it made him who he was in the end though he lived weeks irl after this.)

                 Outside the apartment (Btw it's the most taboo frowned apon thing on the server never once did anyone use voice chat!)




Spoiler: The story



*Unkown guy*: Who took my fucking basketball!

*Me otherwise known as albert:* I don't know but you can shove it up your fucking ass for all I care!

*Basketball man:* *Bangs on apartment door* Hey you come out here so I can beat your ass!    Albert was a asshole to say the least!

*Me, my  friends & someone we invited over* roll out of the thin doorway out into the hallway surrounding him. Me coming in last holding a basketball!

*Albert*: I said you can shove it up your ass!

*Albert*: drops ball in game you can hear it gently hit the floor!

*Basket ball guy*: He- um hey i'm sorry about.... um what I said nothing in-between us right?

*Albert*: Push him in game so he is near the window at the end of the apartment hallway. it was storming in game.

*Paco*: Albert no what the fuck is wrong with you why are you so aggressive lately! He pushed me in game creating a space in-between us.  A train also passed by the window at this time causing the apartment to rattle.

*Basketball Guy*: Hey, hey, hey you can have the ball *tosses ball over paco in game*

*Guest*: Restrains Albert by holding back his arms.

*Me*: Slams guest against hallway wall to break free then grabs the ball.

*Me*: in game I threw the ball over paco Then watched it rebound to hit the man! it was amazing.

*Me*: Now get the fuck out of ere!

Ill stop it there for now but this was not my last encounter with the man or even where this one ends.

I just got to say I love rp now that I realize it!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I will edit for you though. Im good with grammer.


I can tell from your spelling of the word grammar... And the lack of an apostrophe in I'm.


Sogreth said:


> Just for a bit. Please cuddle me
> Having an extremely stressful day. I want to go home.


I love you my sexy fluffbear


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Fucking hell forgot to check grammar oh no!

My lawd that's a lot of text!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

I wonder if anyone actually bothered to read that.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I wonder if anyone actually bothered to read that.


I think it was a bit too long, Dr. Deth.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I think it was a bit too long, Dr. Deth.


Who's dr. deth?
*looks up*

* scientific advisory board of the National Autism Association*

You sneaky little motherfucker!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Who's dr. deth?
> *looks up*
> 
> * scientific advisory board of the National Autism Association*
> ...


Lmfao x'D


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello all!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Take a quick look back I got fucking roasted to high heaven! @light tear drop


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hello all!


Hi there handsome woofer 
I like purple


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2017)

Waiting for a new sea-survival certificate to be issued, because the staff spelled my name wrong on the last one. ><


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Waiting for a new sea-survival certificate to be issued, because the staff spelled my name wrong on the last one. ><


Everyone always spells my name wrong too. I have a really uncommon name which is easily mistaken for something else. It's really annoying to be honest.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Everyone always spells my name wrong too. I have a really uncommon name which is easily mistaken for something else. It's really annoying to be honest.



Don't worry. My name is always pronounced wrong, and my sister has one of the most common names in the anglosphere and for some reason it always gets spelled wrong


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm still thinking about the dr. deth thing it was fucking great though!


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello! I'm new here


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

I always have to spell out my entire name for them to get it right. 


kitty.moon said:


> Hello! I'm new here


FRESH MEAT!
Just kidding. Welcome, tell us a little about yourself


----------



## Selly (Mar 21, 2017)

Now I get to add another 1 to my age.

welp.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

kitty.moon said:


> Hello! I'm new here



"Hello welcome to this band of misfits with creative talent!"


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "Hello welcome to this band of misfits with creative talent!"


Speak for yourself. I have no creative talent, boy...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

:v

v:

*sneaks around finding something to **** up* :v


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Selly said:


> Now I get to add another 1 to my age.
> 
> welp.



You better not tell me you spent your birthday alone man because the way you said that made it feel like that is what happened!





WolfyJake said:


> Speak for yourself. I have no creative talent, boy...



You find new ways to ridicule me constantly it seems!:V


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :v
> 
> v:
> 
> *sneaks around finding something to **** up* :v


<.<

*picks up tail and holds close to body*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Karatine said:


> <.<
> 
> *picks up tail and holds close to body*


XD


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> You better not tell me you spent your birthday alone man because the way you said that made it feel like that is what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, I only seem to do it to you


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD



I think some booping's about to happen...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

"Hold on i'll catch this varmit now!"

_pulls out double barrel readying his sights as the creature skitters n' slumps across the floor!_

"Stay steady now!"


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "Hold on i'll catch this varmit now!"
> 
> _pulls out double barrel readying his sights as the creature skitters n' slumps across the floor!_
> 
> "Stay steady now!"



I think someone should call animal control :V


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> FRESH MEAT!
> Just kidding. Welcome, tell us a little about yourself


Hahaha, ohmygoodness XD

Well...like what?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I think someone should call animal control :V


_With confusion he turns his head the gestures a tilt with it while his ears lower slowly._

"What I thought you wanted it gone?"

_he lowers the gun._


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> _With confusion he turns his head the gestures a tilt with it while his ears lower slowly._
> 
> "What I thought you wanted it gone?"
> 
> _he lowers the gun._



The boop is...sacred


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> The boop is...sacred



**BOOPS ETERNALLY* *


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 21, 2017)

kitty.moon said:


> Hahaha, ohmygoodness XD
> 
> Well...like what?


Anything really! We'd love to get to know you a bit better. Or at least, I do! Something about your hobbies, your likes and dislikes, your job (if you have one) or what you're studying if you're a student. I'd love to hear about that


----------



## Selly (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> You better not tell me you spent your birthday alone man because the way you said that made it feel like that is what happened!



It's only just begun. But that's the most likely outcome. The way it's been for the past 8 years.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2017)

I am the Eternal Dragon state your wish and I'll...

... oh wait wrong line...

._.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am the Eternal Dragon state your wish and I'll...
> 
> ... oh wait wrong line...
> 
> ._.


Infinite wishes .-.


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 21, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Anything really! We'd love to get to know you a bit better. Or at least, I do! Something about your hobbies, your likes and dislikes, your job (if you have one) or what you're studying if you're a student. I'd love to hear about that


Okay hmmm...I like to draw, sing, and dance...and other things that people generally like (listen to music, watch movies, etc). I don't really have specific stuff I dislike...maybe just..dumb people? XD
Currently I work at a call center (and am trying to find commissioners) to get as much money as I can before I leave for art school in June.

How about yourself?


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "Hello welcome to this band of misfits with creative talent!"


Oh!! I only saw your reply now! My badness c':

Thank you for the warm welcome! c:


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

That coyote's got a gun! Back in the hole I go! *Dives into burrow*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

kitty.moon said:


> Oh!! I only saw your reply now! My badness c':
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome! c:


Yes, yes! Welcome! I am also a newfur!


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Yes, yes! Welcome! I am also a newfur!


Thank you and welcome to you as well :3


----------



## Selly (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm orf to bed. Nighty~


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

happy 8:11 pm to all of you


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

kitty.moon said:


> How about yourself?


Jakey got reply restricted x) so he may not reply to this for awhile


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 21, 2017)

kitty.moon said:


> Thank you and welcome to you as well :3



How rude of me, I forgot to welcome you too! I'm sure you'll have plenty of fun here!


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

kitty.moon said:


> Thank you and welcome to you as well :3


Also almost didn't catch y'there; Welcome!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Watching a documentary about the history of anesthetics.

Dear god...


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Watching a documentary about the history of anesthetics.
> 
> Dear god...


hard to believe it used to be vodka and good luck :^P


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> hard to believe it used to be vodka and good luck :^P



And unfortunately not much of that luck


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> hard to believe it used to be vodka and good luck :^P


Worse than that!

Surgery used to be a show for people to watch! It got people so afraid of surgery, they'd live with horrible afflictions for years! Like, tumors reaching enormous proportions! It's disturbing!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Worse than that!
> 
> Surgery used to be a show for people to watch! It got people so afraid of surgery, they'd live with horrible afflictions for years! Like, tumors reaching enormous proportions! It's disturbing!



Stop it! You're destroying our illusion of a perfect cute and fluffy world :V


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Stop it! You're destroying our illusion of a perfect cute and fluffy world :V


19th century England, not a fun time!


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> 19th century England, not a fun time!


England: land of "just boil it and put a lil salt on it"


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 21, 2017)

The UK is not known for it's fine dining, but has produced many brilliant chefs and great dishes. And bland, boiled food.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Arcturus Maple said:


> The UK is not known for it's fine dining, but has produced many brilliant chefs and great dishes. And bland, boiled food.


The best of the worst and the best of the best all in one spot.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

*surfs in on office chair*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

@-Praydeth- Sorry for being rude, I jus had mood swing. Dont worry we are friends


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I honestly might start writing again. I wrote some furry smut when I was like 14
> It's really bad and I only wrote one part XD


Wait you are furry since 14?? Holy smokes that is long time.

I would do RP but this requires andvanced english knowledge.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wait you are furry since 14?? Holy smokes that is long time.


I was a furry since 12 :^Y
Didn't look at smut at that age tho lmao


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

POST


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I will edit for you though. Im good with grammer.


I*'*m pretty sure you are good with gramm*e*r.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

It always feels good to be back on this forum. Heck yeah you guys are awesome.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> It always feels good to be back on this forum. Heck yeah you guys are awesome.



Thanks Martin!. You're awesome too


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

*pokes chat * so quiet


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

noe


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

modfox said:


> noe


Hi there


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi there


Hæ


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi there


Hø


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

modfox said:


> Hæ





Charrburn said:


> Hø


Chæriø


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Its a modfox


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

yes its a fox that mods thing


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

please dont mod me. i am ust a little fox. (i am bored)


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Hø


Hå


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 22, 2017)

modfox said:


> Hå


ÆØÅ


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

einskis virði refur


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wait you are furry since 14?? Holy smokes that is long time.
> 
> I would do RP but this requires andvanced english knowledge.


Yep, maybe even 13. I came across some furry porn while I was browsing the internet  
I started writing the smutty furry porn when I was 14 to improve my English. And now my English is better than most Americans (don't tell them I said that though ).
Also,
Nonsense, your English is fine for RP'ing, sergal.


Andromedahl said:


> I was a furry since 12 :^Y
> Didn't look at smut at that age tho lmao


I found the fandom, looking for smut and ended up making my own which is of seriously bad quality and also incomplete...


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> einskis virði refur


i am not a unusable fox!

am i everyones fox punching bag?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

modfox said:


> i am not a unusable fox!
> 
> am i everyones fox punching bag?


Ofc you are useable fox.


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ofc you are useable fox.


Ofc? how am i useable? and why dose it alwase have to be sergals that push foxes around?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

Good morning lovely furfriends!


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

My sonas an octopus :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Good morning lovely furfriends!


Good morning, sweetie. How you two are doing?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Good morning lovely furfriends!


Good morning fluffy fuzzball


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning, sweetie. How you two are doing?



Fantastic ^.^


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

Mornin :3)


----------



## Reti (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Yep, maybe even 13. I came across some furry porn while I was browsing the internet
> I started writing the smutty furry porn when I was 14 to improve my English. And now my English is better than most Americans (don't tell them I said that though ).
> Also,
> Nonsense, your English is fine for RP'ing, sergal.


13?... I was 16 when I first heard about furries. .-.
(And I logged on FA the day I learned about it. x3)



modfox said:


> Ofc? how am i useable? and why dose it alwase have to be sergals that push foxes around?


That's racist! You mean, because he is a sergal he is violent??? How dare you! >=o



Sogreth said:


> Good morning lovely furfriends!


'Morning bear! \o/



Xing Tian said:


> My sonas an octopus :3


<_<
Your octopus looks like a wolf...
I mean... You can be an octopus in your soul but... Uh... You really looks like a wolf... and... (oh, god, where is my tact when I need it?)



Xing Tian said:


> Mornin :3)


The chatbox is suddenly really active! =O
Good morning sir!


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

Have a look again :3

Userpage of xingtian -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Here's more of her too


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi all *hugs*


----------



## Reti (Mar 22, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> Have a look again :3
> 
> Userpage of xingtian -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Here's more of her too


*blinks*
What?...
*rubs his eyes*
Okay, you're an octopus, my bad. ._.



Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi all *hugs*


Hellow Crimson! =3
*hugs back*


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

XDD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi all *hugs*


Wow crimson is back. *hugs*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hi all *hugs*


Morning! *Hops into a hug*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

I love writing short stories around my fursona MMMMH!



Spoiler



When he walked in it felt like the devil did too.

This coyote..................
He wasn't tall, *or short for that matter*.
He wasn't broad.
He wasn't burly.
He wasn't too fast.
He wasn't disturbing in the way he moved.
He wasn't covered in thorns.
But his presence oh his presence was, absolutely, god, dam, terrifying!

When he walked into the saloon the ambient rabble quieted down & he let out a breath of smoke into the air.

A small little fly flew through the puff as it lingered in the air.

The fly landed on his hand & he very slowly smushed it down to kill it then flicked it off with ease.

the fly didn't move at all when he killed it. not a inch at'all...............


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

XD I can't be bothered to write stories about mine, if I was though it would all be about my fursona wamu (the octopus) getting embarrassed


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

I even wanted to make a challenge at one point to see who can either draw or write a story of her getting super embarrassed XD


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> I even wanted to make a challenge at one point to see who can either draw or write a story of her getting super embarrassed XD



Well you already seem embarrassed so i don't think we really need to write anything now.


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

Lol XD


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't write stories about my fursona (or at least I'm not planning on it). I save all my writing stuff for my webcomic.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Seems right.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

By I hope you realize how terrible it would be to be a octopus. They taste anything their arms touch you know that right?

They also have distributed consciousness meaning there arms are part of their brain & when cut off can think independently.


----------



## Reti (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> By I hope you realize how terrible it would be to be a octopus. They taste anything their arms touch you know that right?
> 
> They also have distributed consciousness meaning there arms are part of their brain & when cut off can think independently.


Does it mean she tastes her clothes permanently?
Does it mean she can be slapped by her own arm if she says something like "Guh! I'm so clumsy with my left hand!"?
Does it mean she can cut herself in two equal parts and become a whole new being? And if so, will her two parts fight to know wich one is the true one?
*o*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

But they taste good right?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Herroooo everyone!

I'm glad this thread is a little more upbeat than other threads lately!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Lookit dis skig I foond


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Reti said:


> Does it mean she tastes her clothes permanently?
> Does it mean she can be slapped by her own arm if she says something like "Guh! I'm so clumsy with my left hand!"?
> Does it mean she can cut herself in two equal parts and become a whole new being? And if so, will her two parts fight to know wich one is the true one?
> *o*


No the primary network of intelligence is in it's head it will do what arms do witch is grab walk & try to feed it's mouth .

It's always one brain if it's not separated this means the octopus has no delay between the parts of the brain that function as "Left brain" or "right brain".

Also some can detach arms witch if you think about it is throwing away part of their mind.

But they can regrow these arms so maybe they can't suffer from dementia like we can.


----------



## Reti (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But they taste good right?


It depends on the taste of her laundry detergent.



aloveablebunny said:


> Herroooo everyone!
> 
> I'm glad this thread is a little more upbeat than other threads lately!


This is the thread where everything happens! *o*



Mabus said:


> Lookit dis skig I foond


Hi Mabus! It's a really nice one! =D



-Praydeth- said:


> No the primary network of intelligence is in it's head it will do what arms do witch is grab walk & try to feed it's mouth.


Ooooooh... Oukay.
[Insert "the more you know" picture here]


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello!
Just waiting for the next reply restriction to kick in...


----------



## Reti (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hello!
> Just waiting for the next reply restriction to kick in...


Is there another furry forum as/more active than FAF that doesn't have this reply restriction? =/
Because it begins to be annoying...


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> 38 hours. I fell asleep on the couch behind my laptop and woke up 5 hours later.


So I am way late to this party but I just wanted to chime in to say that I have been awake this long and it is trippy and kind of blows.

After such an instance, once, I slept for around twenty hours straight. 'Twas wild, fam.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 22, 2017)

*munches on pretzels*'

The reply restriction is annoying. I know it's there to weed out bots/spam... but come on. u_u


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi bunny friend!


----------



## Reti (Mar 22, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *munches on pretzels*'
> 
> The reply restriction is annoying. I know it's there to weed out bots/spam... but come on. u_u


Aaaah... I remember the good ol' times when a bot created a new thread every 10 seconds...
That was...
...
Really really annoying... More than reply restrictions...

*looks at the time*

Uh-oh... I have to go! Bye everyone! \o/


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Hi bunny friend!


Hiii!! *boops snoots*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Reti said:


> Aaaah... I remember the good ol' times when a bot created a new thread every 10 seconds...
> That was...
> ...
> Really really annoying... More than reply restrictions...
> ...



Yeah... luckily I haven't seen bots on the threads in a while.

Byee! Have a good day!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 22, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hiii!! *boops snoots*


*Boops right back*

So, what are you up to?


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But they taste good right?


I hope your not talking about eating my fursona XD)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

*rolls out of bed*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> I hope your not talking about eating my fursona XD)


Nah, but still It looks delicious.


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Nah, but still It looks delicious.


O.O


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *rolls out of bed*


Hey. Whats up, morning?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hey. Whats up, morning?


Hello. 
And it's only just morning. Almost noon


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *rolls out of bed*


I swear, time goes by 6x faster when getting out of bed.
This morning, I stood up, picked out a pair of clothes, and all ready 5 minutes have passed .-.

I should record myself waking up at 6:00 in the morning.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I swear, time goes by 6x faster when getting out of bed.
> This morning, I stood up, picked out a pair of clothes, and all ready 5 minutes have passed .-.
> 
> I should record myself waking up at 6:00 in the morning.


If I tried to record myself waking up in the morning,  the video would be a few hours long. Or a time lapse of me sleeping


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> If I tried to record myself waking up in the morning,  the video would be a few hours long. Or a time lapse of me sleeping


Lol,
Minute 1: alarm goes off.
Minute 10: turn off alarm and sit up.
Minute 12: fall asleep sitting up.
Minute 20: crawl out and lay on the floor.
Minute 30: stand up, pick out clothes, collapse on bed again.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Lol,
> Minute 1: alarm goes off.
> Minute 10: turn off alarm and sit up.
> Minute 12: fall asleep sitting up.
> ...


And this is how you get infinite loop. Nice one.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> And this is how you get infinite loop. Nice one.


Yep, early mornings are like eternal damnation :v


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Yep, early mornings are like eternal damnation :v



Lemme tell you about A-shift at station 1 at 6:00am~ 

Twas a dark and spoopy mornin' and me doggo was asleep... THEN!..... came the alarm clock of doom! Set to the tone of a battleship alarm, I shuddered in the darkness of me house! Another day in uniform saving people awaited me, but I never woke up! :V


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

#1000! I did it! I'm probably going to get restricted after this post, but I don't care! I made it!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> #1000! I did it! I'm probably going to get restricted after this post, but I don't care! I made it!


You have so many likes and I so few  God damn you will beat in the race for 1k likes. Oh congratz


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> #1000! I did it! I'm probably going to get restricted after this post, but I don't care! I made it!



Congrats, babe!
Love you!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> #1000! I did it! I'm probably going to get restricted after this post, but I don't care! I made it!



*When you thought you were doing good by having 500 messages & 250 likes but wolfy has a 1000 messages & 800 likes so you realize you're a embarrassment to your kind.






[fixed]*


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *When you thought you were doing good by having 500 messages & 250 likes but wolfy has a 1000 messages & 800 likes so you realize you're a embarrassment to your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I've only got 400 messages and 600 likes


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *When you thought you were doing good by having 500 messages & 250 likes but wolfy has a 100 messages & 800 likes so you realize you're a embarrassment to your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You joined less than a month ago. I joined like 2 months ago. So technically, you have more messages than I had when my account was the same age as yours is now.


Martin2W said:


> You have so many likes and I so few  God damn you will beat in the race for 1k likes. Oh congratz


Cheer up, fluffy sergal! I still think you're awesome!


Sogreth said:


> Congrats, babe!
> Love you!


Love you too, papa bear.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You joined less than a month ago. I joined like 2 months ago. So technically, you have more messages than I had when my account was the same age as yours is now.
> 
> Cheer up, fluffy sergal! I still think you're awesome!
> 
> Love you too, papa bear.


I still love you.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Wewf~

:3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wewf~
> 
> :3


Maybe you want to dominate me?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Maybe you want to dominate me?


Submissive sergal?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Lemme tell you about A-shift at station 1 at 6:00am~
> 
> Twas a dark and spoopy mornin' and me doggo was asleep... THEN!..... came the alarm clock of doom! Set to the tone of a battleship alarm, I shuddered in the darkness of me house! Another day in uniform saving people awaited me, but I never woke up! :V


*Leans back and takes pipe out of mouth*
Aye, I've ne'er haerd a spoopier tale than that one, aye. Ye landlubbers and yer wooden, land beds! >:L
Ye haivent felt pain like flyin' outta yer hammock and hittin' the hull wall and knockin' all yer teeth out because ya haed too much RUM tha other night! :L
ARR


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Maybe you want to dominate me?


o-o ... that was forward...


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> o-o ... that was forward...


That's putting it lightly.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> That's putting it lightly.



Im not sure how to respond 
Oh no!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *Leans back and takes pipe out of mouth*
> Aye, I've ne'er haerd a spoopier tale than that one, aye. Ye landlubbers and yer wooden, land beds! >:L
> Ye haivent felt pain like flyin' outta yer hammock and hittin' the hull wall and knockin' all yer teeth out because ya haed too much RUM tha other night! :L
> ARR



Oh so you didn't share any rum with Grandhaldf no you kept it all to yourself didn't ya?

(from terraria last night mabus and karatine know what i'm talking about)


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh so you didn't share any rum with Grandhaldf no you kept it all to yourself didn't ya?
> 
> (from terraria last night mabus and karatine know what i'm talking about)


It was a tale to be had


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Jakey got reply restricted x) so he may not reply to this for awhile


He told me xD


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> How rude of me, I forgot to welcome you too! I'm sure you'll have plenty of fun here!


That's okay, haha!
Thank you!! I think I will too!


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh so you didn't share any rum with Grandhaldf no you kept it all to yourself didn't ya?
> 
> (from terraria last night mabus and karatine know what i'm talking about)


Now you know those few finishing touches I made last night


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Also almost didn't catch y'there; Welcome!


Thank you!  How are you?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 22, 2017)

That moment when you realize that so much shit happens around you that you don't interact with because your afraid of getting restricted... FML


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That moment when you realize that so much shit happens around you that you don't interact with because your afraid of getting restricted... FML


My whole life


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That moment when you realize that so much shit happens around you that you don't interact with because your afraid of getting restricted... FML


Nooooooooo, Crimson. 
You need immediate medical attention.
*squeezes into hug*
All better : D


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Nooooooooo, Crimson.
> You need immediate medical attention.
> *squeezes into hug*
> All better : D


*accepts hug* I feel a little better now...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *accepts hug* I feel a little better now...


*hugs tightly*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Made a new ref sheet.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *hugs tightly*


*accepts hug* can't... breathe... ... the hugs are real here


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

For the longest time I thought you were wearing a jacket or hoodie.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Made a new ref sheet.


Nice bunny 
Meanwhile I struggle to make my body figures not look like horribly crippled Play-Doh monstrosities.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *accepts hug* can't... breathe... ... the hugs are real here


*woofer hugs*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofer hugs*


Need I say it? *accepts hug* Thank you all for the hugs!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Nice bunny
> Meanwhile I struggle to make my body figures not look like horribly crippled Play-Doh monstrosities.


You'll get there eventually, I'm sure.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

I just made food!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Made a new ref sheet.


You are really good at art. That looks top grade.



WolfyJake said:


> I just made food!


What foods?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofer hugs*


*hugs woofer*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

kitty.moon said:


> He told me xD


Wow you popped out from nowhere. Female furry!!! How are you?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello @Mabus!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Food pic! 


Spoiler: Broccoli with chicken, cheese and potatogratin


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

Holy carp I just remembered. I'm almost finished with this school


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Holy carp I just remembered. I'm almost finished with this school



Yeah keep on playing space engineers then!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Yeah keep on playing space engineers then!


There's about a week and a half left


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 22, 2017)

Debating a nap...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> There's about a week and a half left



Wait heard you mentioning a roommate before, are you finishing college at 20?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Wait heard you mentioning a roommate before, are you finishing college at 20?


Similar. But far shorter


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

If only I could eat meaty stake right now. We should arrange bbq party. Maybe someday.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> If only I could eat meaty stake right now. We should arrange bbq party. Maybe someday.


Yes. We should


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 22, 2017)

Hahaha, did I really?
I'm good - currently at work! Yourself?


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow you popped out from nowhere. Female furry!!! How are you?


Oops forgot to quote you xD Just read above haha


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

kitty.moon said:


> Oops forgot to quote you xD Just read above haha


Nice. Im pretty good, was analyzing Shell sorting, will go to bed soon. So you have a job, nice. Seems everyone has job here except me.


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

noe


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyone else feel like this should be something along the lines of this should be commonly offered by artists


----------



## kitty.moon (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Nice. Im pretty good, was analyzing Shell sorting, will go to bed soon. So you have a job, nice. Seems everyone has job here except me.


shell sorting? 
Oh, different time zones are always fun XD

Well, I'm only working until I go to art school in June.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hello @Mabus!


Howdy fellow woofer!  


Martin2W said:


> If only I could eat meaty stake right now. We should arrange bbq party. Maybe someday.





Rystren said:


> Yes. We should



 
Did.... you... say... *Steak?!~*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Holy carp I just remembered. I'm almost finished with this school





-Praydeth- said:


> Yeah keep on playing space engineers then!



What about being almost free and building epic starships? :3


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yes. We should


We should... Throw a shrimp on the barbie. Or whatever :I


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Howdy fellow woofer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I want to eat steak. I want to become a steak.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I want to eat steak. I want to become a steak.


_I_ wouldn't want to become a steak... 
...
You are what you eat, I geuss?


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm bored, what's the hip happenin?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Well... I'm watching Vsauce...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well... I'm watching Vsauce...


Michael here...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> We should... Throw a shrimp on the barbie. Or whatever :I



I cook a mean fried shrimp and pristine white catfish fillet


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I cook a mean fried shrimp and pristine white catfish fillet



Mmmm. I love fish.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Woof~ 
*boops everyone's snoots*


----------



## Carbyne (Mar 22, 2017)

*boop*


----------



## Selly (Mar 22, 2017)

Awoo~ *hic*


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 22, 2017)

Lol, someone asked if I liked hugs on the train...and he wasn't a furry

He looked like he had a history of drug use, but he was actually quite nice, just a bit out of it I guess


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> *boop*


Another Texas woofer has booped back???!! 

Heresy!
*hugs*


----------



## Carbyne (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Another Texas woofer has booped back???!!
> 
> Heresy!
> *hugs*


Hate to rain on your day but..... soon I won't be Texan! 
*boop*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> Hate to rain on your day but..... soon I won't be Texan!
> *boop*


=D ........
:'D ........

*cries internally*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

Poor Mabus, Texan furries are dying off!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Poor Mabus, Texan furries are dying off!



It's probably the radiation


----------



## Carbyne (Mar 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's probably the radiation


Or how the state isn't friendly. According to my experiences.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Poor Mabus, Texan furries are dying off!



Just me 

Here

The loneliest woofer in the biggest state of the USA :'D


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Just me
> 
> Here
> 
> The loneliest woofer in the biggest state of the USA :'D



Shhh, don't let the Alaskan furries hear that, they'll get Sarah Paylin onto you :V


----------



## Carbyne (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> =D ........
> :'D ........
> 
> *cries internally*


I'm sorry :c 
I'll send you virtual hugs!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's probably the radiation



Well there is that lol...


Carbyne said:


> Or how the state isn't friendly. According to my experiences.


People here love me somehow... 
Then again... i _have_ saved or helped the people in my town at least once...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Shhh, don't let the Alaskan furries hear that, they'll get Sarah Paylin onto you :V


"You betcha" 

Jk she's an alright person, just a bit funny


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Just me
> 
> Here
> 
> The loneliest woofer in the biggest state of the USA :'D



You forget Alaska man.


----------



## Carbyne (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Well there is that lol...
> 
> People here love me somehow...
> Then again... i _have_ saved or helped the people in my town at least once...


For me, different


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> "You betcha"
> 
> Jk she's an alright person, just a bit funny



Yeah, I never thought she was awful, she just had some weird ideas (kind of reminds me of Jacquie Lambie here in Australia)


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> For me, different



Move away from the big cities and do NOT enter the hick towns! The in-between places that are the medium ground are really nice


----------



## Carbyne (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Move away from the big cities and do NOT enter the hick towns! The in-between places that are the medium ground are really nice


Sounds like the state I'm already set too  <3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> Sounds like the state I'm already set too  <3


XD
Well... then why must you leave? 
Hehehe *flops and rolls around*


----------



## Serin (Mar 22, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You are god damn right.
> 
> Without my help he wouldnt be able to get date. Im right sogreth?
> 
> Woofer master race!


Awe.  that's what friends are for though


What a stressful, overwhelming and interesting day?


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 22, 2017)

does this site have an official discord group by any chance ?


----------



## Carbyne (Mar 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD
> Well... then why must you leave?
> Hehehe *flops and rolls around*


As in when I move out of state :3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 22, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> does this site have an official discord group by any chance ?



*shrugs*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello everyone!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 22, 2017)

I got stuck in a traffic jam today. Decided to see how long it took for me to get from the "Weigh Station: 1 Mile" sign to the station itself.

Took 30 minutes.

_To go 1 mile._


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 22, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I got stuck in a traffic jam today. Decided to see how long it took for me to get from the "Weigh Station: 1 Mile" sign to the station itself.
> 
> Took 30 minutes.
> 
> _To go 1 mile._


That sucks.


----------



## Serin (Mar 22, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hello everyone!


Well hello


MadKiyo said:


> I got stuck in a traffic jam today. Decided to see how long it took for me to get from the "Weigh Station: 1 Mile" sign to the station itself.
> 
> Took 30 minutes.
> 
> _To go 1 mile._


Traffic is so annoying


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

I like sitting in traffic, it's nice and relaxing. Plus it gives you a good excuse for being late.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I like sitting in traffic, it's nice and relaxing. Plus it gives you a good excuse for being late.


I use it as an excuse all the time. Lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Ah once again I have taken vital people from the fourms & taken them away into my discord !

You must join it to save them. Or will you yourself get pulled in?

Discord

we're playing cards against humanity btw.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 22, 2017)

Made a trip out to the lake today. Played with the camera some.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 22, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Made a trip out to the lake today. Played with the camera some.


It looks cold there.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

But me mabus & Karatine are on discord. Sorry for making chat seem slow.


----------



## MT45 (Mar 22, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> It looks cold there.



It is. But, since this is Ohio, it was a high of 30 today and on Friday it'll be in the 70s.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> But me mabus & Karatine are on discord. Sorry for making chat seem slow.



How are you guys playing a card game on discord?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> How are you guys playing a card game on discord?




Not exactly on discord but that is where we are talking.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Not exactly on discord but that is where we are talking.


I still don't get it. Is there an online version of that game?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I still don't get it. Is there an online version of that game?


Yes there is and its fun. x3


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Yes there is and its fun. x3


What are you doing awake?


----------



## Serin (Mar 22, 2017)

This movie is crazy


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 22, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Yes there is and its fun. x3


Want to join us then?


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> What are you doing awake?


I don't know. I wake up a lot at 4AM lately.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Want to join us then?


He needs sleep!


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 22, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Want to join us then?


Thanks for the invite but it's 4 AM here so it might not be the best idea. x3


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

@WolfyJake My baby :3 whatchu doing up?


----------



## Royn (Mar 22, 2017)

in the time it takes to type and post this will have traveled at least a minute into the future.  Wheee LOVE time travel!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> @WolfyJake My baby :3 whatchu doing up?


Can't sleep, papa bear


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Can't sleep, papa bear


Awww D:
Cuddle? Or you can join us for cards against humanity :3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Awww D:
> Cuddle? Or you can join us for cards against humanity :3


I've never played cards against humanity


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I've never played cards against humanity


Its fun. 
Did you want to?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Its fun.
> Did you want to?


Sure


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Sogreth (Mar 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Sure


Do you have Discord? We are on that, and we can send you the link for the game 
You can still play without Discord, but I would like if you joined


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

i have discord


----------



## modfox (Mar 22, 2017)

i dare someone to go to a theranforum and say. foxes are the master race. JK dont do it they will get offended.


----------



## Selly (Mar 22, 2017)

Discord? whats going on there? 

Also yay up till 4 am playing path of exile


----------



## Karatine (Mar 23, 2017)

Selly said:


> Discord? whats going on there?
> 
> Also yay up till 4 am playing path of exile


cards against humanity and tiredness.
you can join if you want.


----------



## Selly (Mar 23, 2017)

Maybe when I'm not so tired; I'd love to.

I'm falling asleep at my desk so I'd better get my fat tailside to bed

Gnight everyfloof


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Perhaps another time. It's pretty late for me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 23, 2017)

Selly said:


> Maybe when I'm not so tired; I'd love to.
> 
> I'm falling asleep at my desk so I'd better get my fat tailside to bed
> 
> Gnight everyfloof






Discord here is the server.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Anyone else feel like this should be something along the lines of this should be commonly offered by artists


What is that? A bit? 343 Guilty Spark, a.k.a. The Monitor of Installation 04? Just curious...


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> cards against humanity and tiredness.
> you can join if you want.


Wait... I just had a genius. We should see if it's possible to play Cards Against Humanity on Roll20!

Why? Because... I DON'T KNOW!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> What is that? A bit? 343 Guilty Spark, a.k.a. The Monitor of Installation 04? Just curious...



Oh my god it's not guilty spark it's the god dammed ghost from destiny.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 23, 2017)

good night all


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well... I'm watching Vsauce...


Vsauce Micheal here, where are your fingers?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Royn said:


> in the time it takes to type and post this will have traveled at least a minute into the future.  Wheee LOVE time travel!


When otter gets drunk.....


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> When otter gets drunk.....


Hey join us in the discord we're all in it!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hey join us in the discord we're all in it!


Sure


----------



## Rystren (Mar 23, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hey join us in the discord we're all in it!


Most of us


----------



## Karatine (Mar 23, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh my god it's not guilty spark it's the god dammed ghost from destiny.


To think that you would _destroyyy _this installation! I am shocked! Almost too shocked for words.
Why do you continue to fight us, Reclaimer? You cannot win.  Give us the construct, and I will endeavor to make your death relatively painless and- *cuts off*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

What a beautiful day not a single cloud


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

*curls into a ball in the corner and sleeps*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *curls into a ball in the corner and sleeps*


Hey. What a woofer. Come here for a hug.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

Damn, I missed a nice Texan hug by a mile


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Damn, I missed a nice Texan hug by a mile


Why?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Why?



Because Marbus has left the building


----------



## modfox (Mar 23, 2017)

i joined ze discord


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

I still haven't... I barely have enough time without it xDDD


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

modfox said:


> i joined ze discord


Lets have a chat on disxord.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

This is funny 
Wow chat is so silent


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> This is funny
> Wow chat is so silent



I don't get it
It still looks really cool though!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I don't get it
> It still looks really cool though!


You probably recognize what that thing is holding, right?


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You probably recognize what that thing is holding, right?



Um...cheese?
No, really is it a game console?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Um...cheese?
> No, really is it a game console?


Yes that is xbox 360 and ps3. Typical trash that was now replaced by xbone and ps4.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes that is xbox 360 and ps3. Typical trash that was now replaced by xbone and ps4.



Oh, I see. 
Literally the only game device I have is a Nintendo DS, lol


----------



## Karatine (Mar 23, 2017)

And I'm up at the happy, happy hour of 4:40 in the morning >.<


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> And I'm up at the happy, happy hour of 4:40 in the morning >.<



Hey there, Karatine! 
I guess we must both be tired then but for opposite reasons


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> And I'm up at the happy, happy hour of 4:40 in the morning >.<


Good morning, lad.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good morning, lad.


Good morning @Martin2W! How are you buddy?


----------



## modfox (Mar 23, 2017)

best sword ever


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

modfox said:


> best sword ever


10/10 IGN "Best Sword Ever*"*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Jesus Christ I'm so fucking bored, this place needs more drama.


----------



## modfox (Mar 23, 2017)

*DRAMA!*
happy now?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Say hello to the Drama Llama, he agrees that there needs to be more drama.


----------



## modfox (Mar 23, 2017)

well thats a big drama you have there. sure its gonna fit?


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Say hello to the Drama Llama, he agrees that there needs to be more drama.


I like ducks


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I like ducks


Well I like dicks.



modfox said:


> well thats a big drama you have there. sure its gonna fit?


This is the furry fandom, drama is our thing!


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well I like dicks.
> 
> 
> This is the furry fandom, drama is our thing!


I have a big bick


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I have a big bick


How big, this big?


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> How big, this big?


Smaller, it's bigger than your life


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Refusion said:


> Smaller, it's bigger than your life


Bitch I'm bigger than life.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Bitch I'm bigger than life.


What is life?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Refusion said:


> What is life?


What is love?


----------



## Garg (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> What is love?


~baby dont hurt me~


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

Garg said:


> ~baby dont hurt me~


*Pokes* "HA BYACH"


----------



## modfox (Mar 23, 2017)

(hue hue hue)


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

modfox said:


> (hue hue hue)


(hue hue hue)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Garg said:


> ~baby dont hurt me~


-no more-


modfox said:


> (hue hue hue)


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

Using this computer to run Google, writing using Memz Virus.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 23, 2017)

There is supposed to be more snow coming on Saturday 
This is just too much.


----------



## Serin (Mar 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> There is supposed to be more snow coming on Saturday
> This is just too much.


Snooooow. Go away. Shoo


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 23, 2017)

Serin said:


> Snooooow. Go away. Shoo


I just want Spring x)


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Serin said:


> Snooooow. Go away. Shoo


Go away snow.


----------



## Serin (Mar 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I just want Spring x)


Then come down here instead :3 it's getting a bit warmer  although...I don't know if you like deserts. There's always the state next door. XD


Martin2W said:


> Go away snow.


Yasss. Shoo. Come spring. No more winter. Winter served it's time


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 23, 2017)

Serin said:


> Then come down here instead :3 it's getting a bit warmer  although...I don't know if you like deserts. There's always the state next door. XD



I don't do well with heat  My body is already a furnace.
I actually prefer Fall as my favorite season :3 it's nice and cool.


----------



## Serin (Mar 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I don't do well with heat  My body is already a furnace.
> I actually prefer Fall as my favorite season :3 it's nice and cool.


*wiggles eyebrows* we have a swamp cooler.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

I never get snow ;(



_I hate you brits for ruining southern england_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

I might have to sign back up with Ferzu.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I don't do well with heat  My body is already a furnace.
> I actually prefer Fall as my favorite season :3 it's nice and cool.


Actually, you should come here 
It's 14 degrees C
(or 58 degrees F)


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Actually, you should come here
> It's 14 degrees C
> (or 58 degrees F)


It's 11 degrees here, come here


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes that is xbox 360 and ps3. Typical trash that was now replaced by xbone and ps4.


Unless you want to play non-backwards compatible games (like Halo 3 or Halo 4), then you still need the 360...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I might have to sign back up with Ferzu.


Wut?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Wut?


Ikr?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, I actually signed back up with Ferzu. I don't know weather to hate myself now or later.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ikr?


I'd recommend you use Discord or something. 

I thought you didn't like Ferzu?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I thought you didn't like Ferzu?


Oh no, I have a somewhat jaded and cynical point of view about it, as I do with the rest of the fandom, but I've come to realize that I enjoy furry drama a lot, so what better place to be?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh no, I have a somewhat jaded and cynical point of view about it, as I do with the rest of the fandom, but I've come to realize that I enjoy furry drama a lot, so what better place to be?


Can't have enough of the drama, eh.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Can't have enough of the drama, eh.


It's like sugar to me.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

What if it's too sweet?


Mr. Fox said:


> It's like sugar to me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Refusion said:


> What if it's too sweet?


The sweeter the better.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> The sweeter the better.


I hate sweet stuff, I prefer sour.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> The sweeter the better.


Sounds like someone's got a sweet tooth. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Sounds like someone's got a sweet tooth. :3


*points at rotting teeth*

Oh boy, I'm just over an hour in on my new account and I'm already getting indigestion. Glad to see that place hasn't changed one bit...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *points at rotting teeth*
> 
> Oh boy, I'm just over an hour in on my new account and I'm already getting indigestion. Glad to see that place hasn't changed one bit...


Fookin' hell, mate. Now you got me curious as hell..


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Wewf :v


----------



## Rystren (Mar 23, 2017)

When things decide to not work ever


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Fookin' hell, mate. Now you got me curious as hell..


It's not worth it man. I put up a few cringy posts to gauge responses and I'm already thinking about blocking people.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> When things decide to not work ever



I know those feels x_x


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm terrible about keeping up with this chat, heh. I get caught up at work and end up having to leave, and get too busy to be able to come back until the next day :x


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I hate sweet stuff, I prefer sour.



Sour stuff makes my mouth water :O


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's not worth it man. I put up a few cringy posts to gauge responses and I'm already thinking about blocking people.


With that I got interested. Time to take a look. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> With that I got interested. Time to take a look. :3


To late, deleted my account (yet again).


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm terrible about keeping up with this chat, heh. I get caught up at work and end up having to leave, and get too busy to be able to come back until the next day :x


TBH, I'll read the few notifications this site decides to give me then jump to the last page of the chat


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wewf :v


Hey, Mabus. How's life?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> To late, deleted my account (yet again).


Lmao. Can't handle the cringe?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hey, Mabus. How's life?



Woofin' it up in this shiz  
*rolls around on back making wolf sounds*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2017)

There are countless flowers outside now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lmao. Can't handle the cringe?


Maybe my tooth isn't that sweet after all. No skin off my nose, I find more neiche communities better to associate with anyway.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Maybe my tooth isn't that sweet after all. No skin off my nose, I find more neiche communities better to associate with anyway.


Lol.

I stumbled upon meme heaven I think..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol.
> 
> I stumbled upon meme heaven I think..


Ferzu or me? I always wanted to be a meme. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ferzu or me? I always wanted to be a meme. :3


Ferzu. Lots of memes in global feed.. Wtf.

References all over the place.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Ferzu. Lots of memes in global feed.. Wtf.
> 
> References all over the place.


Ikr? It's _so _bad. If you're looking for the toilet of the fandom, you'll find it there.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ikr? It's _so _bad. If you're looking for the toilet of the fandom, you'll find it there.


Oh god. Just came across some extremely lovely "cisphobic" people. Gotta love'em.

Transphobia? Big no-no.
Homophobia? Big no-no.
Hating on straight people? Admins doesn't give a flying fuck.

Talk about being self-hating. Holy shit.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

*howls* :U


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh god. Just came across some extremely lovely cisphobic people. Gotta love'em.
> 
> Transphobia? Big no-no.
> Homophobia? Big no-no.
> Hating on straight people? Admins doesn't give a flying fuck.


It gets worse, keep reading.


Mabus said:


> *howls* :U


I have plenty of shoes here. >:C


----------



## Rystren (Mar 23, 2017)

*limps in*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *howls* :U


...Stay away from my shoes. They are mine. >_<



Mr. Fox said:


> It gets worse, keep reading.


Man, this funny as hell.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 23, 2017)

Wolfy


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Stay away from my shoes. They are mine. >_<
> 
> 
> Man, this funny as hell.


I promise your shoesies are safe :3


Zaddict16 said:


> Wolfy



Yes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Man, this funny as hell.


Yeah but stick around long enough you'll end up hating yourself.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 23, 2017)

@Mabus Idk. Im just so tired. lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I promise your shoesies are safe :3


Fine. But you're sitting over there. *points* o.o



Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah but stick around long enough you'll end up hating yourself.


I am laughing my ass off at these shitty puns. The heterosexual hatred is rampant. Got Discord btw? Send me a PM if you have an account there.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Fine. But you're sitting over there. *points* o.o
> 
> 
> I am laughing my ass off at these shitty puns. The heterosexual hatred is rampant. Got Discord btw? Send me a PM if you have an account there.



If it makes you feel safer 
*phases through a wall and returns with a squeaky steak*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> If it makes you feel safer
> *phases through a wall and returns with a squeaky steak*


*flops on*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops on*


*Planks on*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops on*


No flopping here! We only do flapping!


Zaddict16 said:


> *Planks on*


No planking either! We only timber here!

Geez, where'd you people learn manners.. 



Mabus said:


> If it makes you feel safer
> *phases through a wall and returns with a squeaky steak*


...The steak is squeaking.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

@Mabus hey woofer. *pats* come here lets play.

Hey no floping here we only create flip-flops to make a logic gate.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Got Discord btw? Send me a PM if you have an account there.


I'm afraid not, I'll let you know if I make one.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm afraid not, I'll let you know if I make one.


Sure, bruh. It's immensely useful. Way better than Skype.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *flops on*



*Flops paws around* :U


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> @Mabus hey woofer. *pats* come here lets play.
> 
> Hey no floping here we only create flip-flops to make a logic gate.



=D ! *paws at*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Its quiet here today :v


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Its quiet here today :v


That's because we are on the discord.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> That's because we are on the discord.


Be there soon :v


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> That's because we are on the discord.


Discord's extremely useful. Friends and groups in one place. Get trashed, Skype!


----------



## justicepoe (Mar 23, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> That's because we are on the discord.


May I have an invite please?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 23, 2017)

justicepoe said:


> May I have an invite please?



pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz: Pretend You're Xyzzy

Discord


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

God damn you guys really want me to talk? But I cant Im not alone and Im not comfortable with talking while Im not alone.


----------



## Serin (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> God damn you guys really want me to talk? But I cant Im not alone and Im not comfortable with talking while Im not alone.


*hugs*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> God damn you guys really want me to talk? But I cant Im not alone and Im not comfortable with talking while Im not alone.


Saaame for me


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not even sure what this discord thing is. I feel left out


----------



## Serin (Mar 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm not even sure what this discord thing is. I feel left out


Same though


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm not even sure what this discord thing is. I feel left out


Its a evil thing. Better stay on the forum.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

The only discord I can think of is the one in MLP (no, I don't watch it, I just know)


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

I guess MLP is a conversation killer? :V


----------



## Karatine (Mar 23, 2017)

@Ravofox  It's a server where you can talk and voice chat. We pretty much created it so we can play video games together.
It wasn't really meant to replace the forums or whatever. But there's not really any other goal for it than playing games together. I kinda prefer the forums, though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

In case anyone missed it.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> In case anyone missed it.


Everybody already knows. Lol. 
Also Im straight if somebody missed it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Everybody already knows. Lol.


But what about all the people that are too lazy to read this thread? Everyone must know about my homosexuality dammit!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> But what about all the people that are too lazy to read this thread? Everyone must know about my homosexuality dammit!


Sorry but nobody gives a damn about your orentation.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Sorry but nobody gives a damn about your orentation.


My orientation is actually slut, but my sexuality is gay.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> My orientation is actually slut, but my sexuality is gay.


God damn stop making fun of yourself have some self esteem


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> My orientation is actually slut, but my sexuality is gay.



What the hell does that even mean? 
But as long as you're cool with it, meh


----------



## Selly (Mar 23, 2017)

Self-esteem? what's that?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> God damn stop making fun of yourself have some self esteem


Pretty sure I'm not lacking in the self-esteem depratment, I am highly sociable after all. :3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Im Bi, yet Im told i look and act like a straight dood.
Hurray for "stealth"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What the hell does that even mean?
> But as long as you're cool with it, meh


Orientation:

a person's basic attitude, beliefs, or feelings in relation to a particular subject or issue.


familiarization with something.

Sexuality:

capacity for sexual feelings.


a person's sexual orientation or preference.


sexual activity.

See, it's all about context. It would've been more accurate for Martin2W to say "sexual orientation" as opposed to "orientation". BUT, since English is not his first language the confusion is understandable.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im Bi, yet Im told i look and act like a straight dood.
> Hurray for "stealth"



You have a nice voice too :3
You should be on radio.


----------



## Serin (Mar 23, 2017)

*shudders* I was embarrassed to the point that I was blushing really bad...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 23, 2017)

Okay, for the record.. I'm bi.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You have a nice voice too :3
> You should be on radio.


He'll just let out random woofs all the time XD


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> He'll just let out random woofs all the time XD


"This is Mabus. And I'll be bringing the woof all night. Right now it is woof o'clock. And I'm going play you to some classic woof."


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> You have a nice voice too :3
> You should be on radio.


I have tried 
However i am better off dealing with dispatch orders by station radio. ^.^


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 23, 2017)

@Mabus get on discord? we need a fourth player


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> "This is Mabus. And I'll be bringing the woof all night. Right now it is woof o'clock. And I'm going play you to some classic woof."


LMFAO XD

"Today i will bring you all the sweet sound of Beethoven's woof symphony followed by some AC Dwoof and their fan favorite, thunderwoofed"


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> @Mabus get on discord? we need a fourth player



Im conquering the galaxy, shhhhh :v


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Okay, for the record.. I'm bi.


Is this going to be one of those "I'm Bi, you're Bi, we're all Bi" moments? If so, please let me know now so I can go to the WNIT game I'm drumming at tonight a little early... and GO COUGS! Those ladies have worked really hard to get to the Sweet 16, they deserve a lot more recognition than the media currently gives them


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Is this going to be one of those "I'm Bi, you're Bi, we're all Bi" moments? If so, please let me know now so I can go to the WNIT game I'm drumming at tonight a little early... and GO COUGS! Those ladies have worked really hard to get to the Sweet 16, they deserve a lot more recognition than the media currently gives them


Interesting how bi most of us are :v


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Interesting how bi most of us are :v


Yeah, interesting. Just awkward as hell when it drops out of the sky without any warning- add it to the list of things/reasons I don't care to explain to EMTs if I get hurt


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Yeah, interesting. Just awkward as hell when it drops out of the sky without any warning- add it to the list of things/reasons I don't care to explain to EMTs if I get hurt


XD

We will NEVER ask your sexuality! If someone does then i need to thouroughly and angrily stab a halligan tool up their tookus! ^.^ *pats your head*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 23, 2017)

@Crimson_Steel17 
Meh, thought I should say it at least once.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD
> 
> We will NEVER ask your sexuality! If someone does then i need to thouroughly and angrily stab a halligan tool up their tookus! ^.^ *pats your head*


....What's your sexuality? :3

Please don't hit me. I will work for food!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....What's your sexuality? :3
> 
> Please don't hit me. I will work for food!


My statement was directed towards professional first responders including but not limited to EMT's, Firefighters, paramedics, and law enforcement ^.^


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD
> 
> We will NEVER ask your sexuality! If someone does then i need to thouroughly and angrily stab a halligan tool up their tookus! ^.^ *pats your head*


To be fair, it'd be obvious if the injury sending you to the ER was from sexual experimentation... general rule of thumb is don't do something you don't want to explain to EMS


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> My statement was directed towards professional first responders including but not limited to EMT's, Firefighters, paramedics, and law enforcement ^.^


Ah. One of the disadvantages of seeing a conversation without its full context.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 23, 2017)

Karatine said:


> @Crimson_Steel17
> Meh, thought I should say it at least once.


Fair enough


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

That woofing was nice. *woof*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> @Crimson_Steel17
> Meh, thought I should say it at least once.


Good thing that you said we need to be trasnsperant. So, does everyone know my sexuality? It was said multiple times.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

At least nobody near me knows that I still sleep with a plush


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 24, 2017)

*drags self in*
*flops on floor*
Hey guys... how's it going?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> @Crimson_Steel17
> Meh, thought I should say it at least once.


Yes, exbrace your sexuality and never let those shun you for doing so as you walk the path of the righteous!


----------



## Refusion (Mar 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *drags self in*
> *flops on floor*
> Hey guys... how's it going?


*Falls off of the Effiel Tower*
Good.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 24, 2017)

Refusion said:


> *Falls off of the Effiel Tower*
> Good.


*Bounces back up on a trampoline*


----------



## Refusion (Mar 24, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> *Bounces back up on a trampoline*


*Lands on trampoline, breaking it*
;(


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 24, 2017)

*situationally comedic enterance*
*greeting*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 24, 2017)

... bouncy stuff- nice.

I might just nap here for a bit... *yawns* I'm beat


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2017)

So, it's been just over three weeks since I put a drill through my thumb, and it's safe to say that so far the healing process has come along nicely. I have regained full mobility of said thumb, still have feeling and still no sign of infection. There is still some scabbing and a new layer (or two) of skin has healed over the wound, but the thing is the new skin is still clear so I can actually see the severity of the wound itself; it looks like my thumb was split open, which is pretty close to accurate, now how's that for gross?

So all and all I am happy with how my thumb is healing, just wish it wasn't pulling the skin back from my nail.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So, it's been just over three weeks since I put a drill through my thumb, and it's safe to say that so far the healing process has come along nicely. I have regained full mobility of said thumb, still have feeling and still no sign of infection. There is still some scabbing and a new layer (or two) of skin has healed over the wound, but the thing is the new skin is still clear so I can actually see the severity of the wound itself; it looks like my thumb was split open, which is pretty close to accurate, now how's that for gross?
> 
> So all and all I am happy with how my thumb is healing, just wish it wasn't pulling the skin back from my nail.


Good to hear that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2017)

Selly said:


> Self-esteem? what's that?


This is true, furries don't have self-esteem, nor do they have self-respect; just look at what they fap to.


Martin2W said:


> Good to hear that.


Thank you for hearing it. Sometimes I like to pretend that people here actually care about me, which we know is not true, but it does give me some closure and who knows, someone might actually learn something... Stay safe with tools kids. :3333


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

satire.... the sest thing since underwear. and Visigoth, vandals, Saxons, danes, lombards, anglo-saxons, jutes, Vikings, norse, and other various Germanic people


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> satire.... the sest thing since underwear. and Visigoth, vandals, Saxons, danes, lombards, anglo-saxons, jutes, Vikings, norse, and other various Germanic people


Pretty much.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Pretty much.


[Sabaton Intensifies More]


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

*crawls in tiredly*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *crawls in tiredly*


Same. Lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Same. Lol


I should stop staying up till 4am playing cards against humanity


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I should stop staying up till 4am playing cards against humanity


That game is dope.

*sergal noises*


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I should stop staying up till 4am playing cards against humanity







*THE ROMAN EMPIRE SAYS NO!*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> *THE ROMAN EMPIRE SAYS NO!*


You need jesus christ in your life.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> *THE ROMAN EMPIRE SAYS NO!*


DAD? Is that you?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> That game is dope.
> 
> *sergal noises*


That it is


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2017)

>Be straight
>Be single
>Be male
>Know a decent amount about human psychology and what works in terms of dating(as you've been thinking a lot about this. God damn it, boredom, I blame you >_<)
>Get asked for dating advice from several people, straight, bi and gay alike
Wew, lad.


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You need jesus christ in your life.


you need roman gods in your life


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> you need roman gods in your life


I have them all, but do you?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> you need roman gods in your life


Did you see a pack of Trojans run in there?


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Did you see a pack of Trojans run in there?


nahhhh. I saw the Visigoths sack Rome though


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> nahhhh. I saw the Visigoths sack Rome though


*snaps fingers* dann. They got away


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

who here even knows who the Visigoths are?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 24, 2017)

morning all


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 24, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> morning all


oooOOOOooo, handsome. I love the look he is givin' me :3


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> who here even knows who the Visigoths are?


I do


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks like soon we will be able to play cards. Pray is online.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> who here even knows who the Visigoths are?



And the Ostrogoths, the Suebians, the Franks, and the rest of the hee haw gang


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> And the Ostrogoths, the Suebians, the Franks, and the rest of the hee haw gang


HOW DARE YOU FORGET THE SAXONS!
lol hee haw


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Looks like soon we will be able to play cards. Pray is online.


After i get a few bits from the store


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> HOW DARE YOU FORGET THE SAXONS!
> lol hee haw



And the DAAAAANES!!! >: D


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

deus vult??


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> HOW DARE YOU FORGET THE SAXONS!
> lol hee haw


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> deus vult??


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## light tear drop (Mar 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


>


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


>








 history memez


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

*casually creates unspeakable noises*


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey, it's Scarce here, and today we are going to talk about some absolutely insane furries.


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *casually creates unspeakable noises*


*casually makes sore throat fox noises*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Hey, it's Scarce here, and today we are going to talk about some absolutely insane furries.


Starting with you. Could you tell us something about yourself?  *holds microphone to you*


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> *casually makes sore throat fox noises*


not the only one. I have the flu


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> not the only one. I have the flu


It sucks. Oh god the _flu _I hope you get better  
It hurts to talk. It started yesterday and got worse over night..


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> TBH, I'll read the few notifications this site decides to give me then jump to the last page of the chat


Hahah yep me too!


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 24, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Starting with you. Could you tell us something about yourself?  *holds microphone to you*



Something something double upload.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> It sucks. Oh god the _flu _I hope you get better
> It hurts to talk. It started yesterday and got worse over night..



*gives some, cold pills, icy water, and hot soup* ^_^


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 24, 2017)

Was making a reference to a bad meem.


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

900 messages on faf


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *gives some, cold pills, icy water, and hot soup* ^_^


*cri* thank you Mabus *hugs* ;u; that was very sweet of you 


modfox said:


> 900 messages on faf


Noice!


KimberVaile said:


> Was making a reference to a bad meem.


Where is the bad meme? *sneaks off*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Was making a reference to a bad meem.





Mabus said:


>


I wish...


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

I am bored


----------



## Karatine (Mar 24, 2017)

Cards against humanity never ends... How is @Rystren still playing?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> I am bored



Go to discord, play a random video game ^^


Karatine said:


> Cards against humanity never ends... How is @Rystren still playing?


I might return, just ill today >.< *lays head between paws*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

somebody want to join game?



pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz: Pretend You're Xyzzy



asdf


----------



## Karatine (Mar 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> somebody want to join game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still tired out from last time, lol


----------



## Rystren (Mar 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I'm still tired out from last time, lol


Darn


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> 900 messages on faf


But still 100 to 1k, vexi.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 24, 2017)

modfox said:


> I am bored



_Hi bored, I'm drake_


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello Furries! Just peeking in to say HI and let you know I am ok. Just been busy as hell!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries! Just peeking in to say HI and let you know I am ok. Just been busy as hell!


you are back !


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries! Just peeking in to say HI and let you know I am ok. Just been busy as hell!



OH MY FUCKING GOSH WHY DID YOU LEAVE ME! ALSO I'M A FURRY NOW!

I NEED YOU MORE IN MY LIFE!

_**MORE SHOUTING**_


----------



## Karatine (Mar 24, 2017)

_News flash:_ I haven't even gotten out of bed yet.


----------



## Royn (Mar 24, 2017)

"Life" Is the accepted Human descriptive denoting existence.  What I find hilarious is that it is typically applied with a somewhat three dimensional perception.  IE.  A blade of grass is "Life".  A rock is "Not".


----------



## Royn (Mar 24, 2017)

woah waittaminute!  Praydeth is a self admitted furry now???  Huge WTF man!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries! Just peeking in to say HI and let you know I am ok. Just been busy as hell!


OKAMI!
Omg! I've missed you so much!
Tell @bhutrflai I say hi!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2017)

Royn said:


> woah waittaminute!  Praydeth is a self admitted furry now???  Huge WTF man!


Very yuge "WTF" indeed.

Well, not really.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Very yuge "WTF" indeed.
> 
> Well, not really.


What do you mean not really? (I mean, I kind of predicted it as well so...).


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> What do you mean not really? (I mean, I kind of predicted it as well so...).


Well, for some it might'be been a huge "WTF" moment. 

Personally though, I kinda expected it. 

Alex K. went full Furry too, so it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 24, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, for some it might'be been a huge "WTF" moment.
> 
> Personally though, I kinda expected it.
> 
> Alex K. went full Furry too, so it was only a matter of time.


No one can resist the powahhh of the furry side!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> No one can resist the powahhh of the furry side!


"You shall Fur or get the-" uh. I got nothing. >_<


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 24, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "You shall Fur or get the-" uh. I got nothing. >_<


Urn?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Urn?


Is that a "see you dead" joke? Can't have none of that.

Anubis won't stand for that shit! Death is HIS thing!


----------



## AshenWolf (Mar 24, 2017)

Why people even bother making fursuits for themselves? They usually look horrific and make everyone cringe around them. If you need a fursuit go to a pro who spend years mastering this craft, don't even try to do it yourself


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 24, 2017)

AshenWolf said:


> Why people even bother making fursuits for themselves? They usually look horrific and make everyone cringe around them. If you need a fursuit go to a pro who spend years mastering this craft, don't even try to do it yourself


Because some of us are good at sewing, but just don't have enough money for the commission rates on a suit... but the materials can be infinitely cheaper than the total cost of a commission. And don't give me that "Oh, but you can save for one" bullshit- while I may have a couple thousand dollars saved up, it's my car fund and that's not getting spent on a fursuit


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> _Hi bored, I'm drake_



Hi Bored and Drake, my name is Mabus :v


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hi Bored and Drake, my name is Mabus :v



Right now playing cards against humanity with people who are not furries & wolfy it's fucking hilarious if you are bored join us.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Right now playing cards against humanity with people who are not furries & wolfy it's fucking hilarious if you are bored join us.



:|
Im too ill for CAH right now TwT


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :|
> Im too ill for CAH right now TwT



Oh it's ok woofer well be able to do it another time then. Ok.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 24, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Right now playing cards against humanity with people who are not furries & wolfy it's fucking hilarious if you are bored join us.


Can I get a link? The page is really far back


----------



## AshenWolf (Mar 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Because some of us are good at sewing, but just don't have enough money for the commission rates on a suit... but the materials can be infinitely cheaper than the total cost of a commission. And don't give me that "Oh, but you can save for one" bullshit- while I may have a couple thousand dollars saved up, it's my car fund and that's not getting spent on a fursuit



There goes a lot more into making a quality suit than just sewing two pieces together. If you're so tight on money, buy a used partial.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 24, 2017)

AshenWolf said:


> There goes a lot more into making a quality suit than just sewing two pieces together. If you're so tight on money, buy a used partial.


... ... ... ... ... You test my patience. I'm aware of that, and that's why I'm reading up on HOW to do it. And as far as I can tell, the biggest mistakes occur in the head- solution: prototype the shit out of it, and don't use the first complete model


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Can I get a link? The page is really far back



Discord

pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz: Pretend You're Xyzzy


----------



## AshenWolf (Mar 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> ... ... ... ... ... You test my patience. I'm aware of that, and that's why I'm reading up on HOW to do it. And as far as I can tell, the biggest mistakes occur in the head- solution: prototype the shit out of it, and don't use the first complete model



Consider all the tools you will need to make it and buying materials in small quantities will cost quite a bit too. Also tailoring courses will run you a lot, not to mention time.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> OKAMI!
> Omg! I've missed you so much!
> Tell @bhutrflai I say hi!


I missed you too, Sogreth!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOSH WHY DID YOU LEAVE ME! ALSO I'M A FURRY NOW!
> 
> I NEED YOU MORE IN MY LIFE!
> 
> _**MORE SHOUTING**_


Lol! Finally embraced your furriness. Pawsome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> you are back !


Like the Darkside!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I haven't awooed in almost two weeks!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey Serin and Mabus!!!


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I haven't awooed in almost two weeks!!


_Okaammmiiii. _It's been a century! Where have you been? XD


----------



## Karatine (Mar 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD


LOL 

What have I done

Hey Okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> _Okaammmiiii. _It's been a century! Where have you been? XD


Working my butt off!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> LOL
> 
> What have I done


Hey Karatine!


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Working my butt off!


Oh gosh. I missed you!!

Ew. I gotta make dinner. At least I have two hours to myself :3


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 24, 2017)

*Hops in*


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh gosh. I missed you!!
> 
> Ew. I gotta make dinner. At least I have two hours to myself :3


I missed all y'all!!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Serin and Mabus!!!


Join the discord QUICK! Discord


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Join the discord QUICK! Discord


What is discord? Hey Praydeth!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Join the discord QUICK! Discord


Don't tempt me. :3


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 24, 2017)

AshenWolf said:


> Consider all the tools you will need to make it and buying materials in small quantities will cost quite a bit too. Also tailoring courses will run you a lot, not to mention time.


Sir, I've sewn clothes for myself many times before... this isn't my first persona that needs regalia, bro. Also, I have a buddy that I can send the excess material to


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Sir, I've sewn clothes for myself many times before... this isn't my first persona that needs regalia, bro. Also, I have a buddy that I can send the excess material to


Hello Crimson!!


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


>


Bhutrflai!! Hai. How are you???


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> Bhutrflai!! Hai. How are you???


Hi Serin!! I'm doing pretty good considering we have 4 extra teenagers for the wkend! How're you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

So.....did I miss anything??


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So.....did I miss anything??



Alot of us are now using discord to talk to each-other my favorite part no reply restricti-

*okami_no_heishi starts downloading it*


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hi Bored and Drake, my name is Mabus :v


Hi Mabus, how are you this fine day?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 24, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> Hi Mabus, how are you this fine day?



I am sik and dying from the plague 

But i will survive! *woofs*


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Hi Serin!! I'm doing pretty good considering we have 4 extra teenagers for the wkend! How're you?


Oh how fun! I hope you guys have a great time. XP I'm good. I ended up with a sore throat last night that got worse over night. :/ and I gotta cook now ;-; fun. But hey, on the bright side I have the house to myself! _For like two hours though *sadface*



Okami_No_Heishi said:



			So.....did I miss anything??
		
Click to expand...

Nothing that I'm aware of.  other than the discord thing _
I finally got a haircut. Does that count?


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So.....did I miss anything??



Hi Okami, haven't seen you in a while.
You have missed a bit, but it's all same old same old


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Hi Serin!! I'm doing pretty good considering we have 4 extra teenagers for the wkend! How're you?


I don't see how people have four or five kids. It would drive us insane(more so than we already are).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hi Okami, haven't seen you in a while.
> You have missed a bit, but it's all same old same old


Yeah. Work and being sick took its toll. How are you?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Work and being sick took its toll. How are you?



But download it then join the server we are on we are playing cards against humanity. Dont worry it's not a big file


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I am sik and dying from the plague
> 
> But i will survive! *woofs*








Something not bigger in Texas, just a bit popular



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Work and being sick took its toll. How are you?



Thanks for asking! I've been ok, just a bit (or a lot) stressed from Uni


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> But download it then join the server we are on we are playing cards against humanity. Dont worry it's not a big file


I would, but I am kinda busy at the moment. My son is having a birthday party.


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would, but I am kinda busy at the moment. My son is having a birthday party.


Awwweee! Tell him I said happy birthday?  how old is he turning?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> Awwweee! Tell him I said happy birthday?  how old is he turning?


17.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> Awwweee! Tell him I said happy birthday?  how old is he turning?


17!!! I can not believe its been this long already!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> 17!!! I can not believe its been this long already!


We're getting up there My Love!


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> 17.





bhutrflai said:


> 17!!! I can not believe its been this long already!


Holy crap! 
I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh how fun! I hope you guys have a great time. XP I'm good. I ended up with a sore throat last night that got worse over night. :/ and I gotta cook now ;-; fun. But hey, on the bright side I have the house to myself! _For like two hours though *sadface*
> 
> 
> Nothing that I'm aware of.  other than the discord thing _
> I finally got a haircut. Does that count?


It should be interesting at least!! I'll let you know Sunday if we survive!

Sorry to hear that youre not feeling well. Sore throats suck. Take something for pain (Advil, Tylenol) and drink stuff ththat's warm or hot (coffee, tea, cocoa) it helps sooth better than cold stuff.

Hoping it's gone soon!

And even 2hrs of a quiet house is great!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> Holy crap!
> I hope you guys have fun!


Always!!!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Crimson!!


Hai, Okami!


-Praydeth- said:


> Alot of us are now using discord to talk to each-other my favorite part no reply restricti-
> 
> *okami_no_heishi starts downloading it*


You, sir, would make a good car salesman...


Mabus said:


> I am sik and dying from the plague
> 
> But i will survive! *woofs*


Get well soon, bud!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 24, 2017)

You guys never cease to make me feel warm & fuzzy inside.


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> It should be interesting at least!! I'll let you know Sunday if we survive!
> 
> Sorry to hear that youre not feeling well. Sore throats suck. Take something for pain (Advil, Tylenol) and drink stuff ththat's warm or hot (coffee, tea, cocoa) it helps sooth better than cold stuff.
> 
> ...


Oh gosh. XD okay! Definitely gonna be a crazy party?

Yep. Working on the tea. I had coffee this morning but that only worked so long D: I will definitely do that though! Thanks :3 and it surely is!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Always!!!


Yay! I'm glad to hear that


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Time to go get pizzas to feed all these teens!!!


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time to go get pizzas to feed all these teens!!!


I get burritos for dinner. Lol. Although I don't know if I'll even eat..


----------



## Karatine (Mar 24, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> 17!!! I can not believe its been this long already!


You guys should have seen my parents when I turned 18, lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You guys should have seen my parents when I turned 18, lol.


What did they look like?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 24, 2017)

Dutch people speaking English like




And part 2


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a question has anyone drawn or seen a fox cross husky in art in furry or feral form? I have a new OC who is one but I have  no idea who should draw him or where to go to for looks . the hell would he look like lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

Atsuma said:


> I have a question has anyone drawn or seen a fox cross husky in art in furry or feral form? I have a new OC who is one but I have  no idea who should draw him or where to go to for looks . the hell would he look like lol


Nope.


----------



## Serin (Mar 24, 2017)

Atsuma said:


> I have a question has anyone drawn or seen a fox cross husky in art in furry or feral form? I have a new OC who is one but I have  no idea who should draw him or where to go to for looks . the hell would he look like lol


It'd probably be a combo of both fur patterns. There could be two tails. One a husky tail and two a fox tail. Uhhmm. It would probably be a bit short...crap


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2017)

What's everybody up to? Quiet in here.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's everybody up to? Quiet in here.


We have a discord now instead of open chat. Most people are on there 
Because some of us kept getting reply restricted


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 24, 2017)

whats the discord?


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 24, 2017)

If you wanna join  
We sometimes voice chat and play cards against humanity 
Discord


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But still 100 to 1k, vexi.


its actually Vulfila


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 24, 2017)

Coding a app for computing interest isn't boring or mind numbing at all.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 24, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Coding a app for computing interest isn't boring or mind numbing at all.


It is much better when you visibly test and confirm everything you code. Though this probably pertains more to environments where the subject is actually fun.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 24, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> It is much better when you visibly test and confirm everything you code. Though this probably pertains more to environments where the subject is actually fun.



Most of the time I'm just wishing I can go back to coding my trashy little games. It'd be a different story if the subject wasn't something as droll as this business related garbage.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 24, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Most of the time I'm just wishing I can go back to coding my trashy little games. It'd be a different story if the subject wasn't something as droll as this business related garbage.


Do they mind if you add snarky comments on every other line?


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 24, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Do they mind if you add snarky comments on every other line?


Not if they're subtle enough for them to miss it.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 24, 2017)

Nothin like some home made fried rice.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What is discord?


Really showing your age, eh? x)
You can chat through text, like here, and there are also channels for voice chat.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 24, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Nothin like some home made fried rice.


You reminded me that I need to practice cooking more, but now I'm trying to focus on reading my collection of old textbooks and guides lying around. Then again, a book isn't that tasty.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 24, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Is that yours?


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 24, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You reminded me that I need to practice cooking more, but now I'm trying to focus on reading my collection of old textbooks and guides lying around. Then again, a book isn't that tasty.


Cookin's relaxing for me; Good way to chill after a day of work or a long chore 10/10 do recommend when y'got the time.



MadKiyo said:


> Is that yours?


And given the amount of pics he posts which often have different water marks and/or artstyle I don't think so :^P


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Cookin's relaxing for me; Good way to chill after a day of work or a long chore 10/10 do recommend when y'got the time.



I know how to make a mean pizza or breakfast, but I always found myself conflicted with things other than cooking, so that's about the most I know how to do good.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 25, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I know how to make a mean pizza or breakfast, but I always found myself conflicted with things other than cooking, so that's about the most I know how to do good.


The internet can help you do gooder :^V


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2017)

Flash news: Im still in my bed. Good morning. *awooooo*



-Praydeth- said:


> You guys never cease to make me feel warm & fuzzy inside.


Embrace your furriness there is no going back, you here = furry forever



-Praydeth- said:


> If you join us we can have 4 straight people in chat at once for the first time in furry history!


Ohhh yes. Where did you find straight people?



bhutrflai said:


> Hi Serin!! I'm doing pretty good considering we have 4 extra teenagers for the wkend! How're you?


Are they delicious?? Btw welcome back, sweetie.


----------



## Serin (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Flash news: Im still in my bed. Good morning. *awooooo*


TOMBSTONE *tackles* join uuussssss


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2017)

You know, I've come to the realization that I need to stop asking questions in this fandom, because everytime I do, I almost regret it.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Flash news: Im still in my bed. Good morning. *awooooo*


If you join us we can have 4 straight people in chat at once for the first time in furry history!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Flash news: Im still in my bed. Good morning. *awooooo*


Flash news: I'm still gay.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2017)

Serin said:


> TOMBSTONE *tackles* join uuussssss


Where, sweetie ? Cards?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dude, learn to multi-quote. 1 or 2 posts may be OK, but you're just spamming when it's one after the other.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Dude, learn to multi-quote. 1 or 2 posts may be OK, but you're just spamming when it's one after the other.


@Martin2W ^this.

Plus multiquoting reduces your risk of getting post-limited.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> @Martin2W ^this.
> 
> Plus multiquoting reduces your risk of getting post-limited.


And it makes it easier to keep track of the thread.


----------



## Serin (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Where, sweetie ? Cards?


Yes :3


----------



## modfox (Mar 25, 2017)

what do wolves think of foxes?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 25, 2017)

modfox said:


> what do wolves think of foxes?



That they are sluts,

Coyotes do too


----------



## Serin (Mar 25, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> That they are sluts,
> 
> Coyotes do too


This is the third time


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2017)

modfox said:


> what do wolves think of foxes?


foxes need to be eaten.


----------



## Serin (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> foxes need to be eaten.


You no likey Serin anymore? Okay..


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2017)

Serin said:


> You no likey Serin anymore? Okay..


I like serin very much, you are the best. Only modfox needs to be eaten.


----------



## Serin (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I like serin very much, you are the best. Only modfox needs to be eaten.


Thanks. But why modfox?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> foxes need to be eaten.


But what if they like vore?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2017)

Serin said:


> Thanks. But why modfox?


He is evil.


----------



## Serin (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> He is evil.


But his accent..


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2017)

No worrys I love all foxes, especially you serin.


----------



## Serin (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No worrys I love all foxes, especially you serin.


Yay! :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2017)

Im a sergal


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## modfox (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


>


the one and only


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2017)

But Im innocent sergal, why so much hate?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2017)

That's not my hate face, that's my jizz face.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 25, 2017)

Foxes being sluts has always been true, some are just better about hiding it than others.


----------



## Julen (Mar 25, 2017)

So 3 days ago school gave us some nice folders, so we could organize our papers a bit better. They've never done anything like that before. I can tell you though. It was a mistake. Because it has a map on one of it's sides. And it has become my favorite way to pass time 


And i'm not even done with it yet


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 25, 2017)

ALL HAIL THE KEBAB PLATE! <3

Man, this shit's tasty as hell.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ALL HAIL THE KEBAB PLATE! <3
> 
> Man, this shit's tasty as hell.


Kebab ^_^


----------



## modfox (Mar 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ALL HAIL THE KEBAB PLATE! <3
> 
> Man, this shit's tasty as hell.


*praises the kebab god*


----------



## modfox (Mar 25, 2017)

Julen said:


> So 3 days ago school gave us some nice folders, so we could organize our papers a bit better. They've never done anything like that before. I can tell you though. It was a mistake. Because it has a map on one of it's sides. And it has become my favorite way to pass time View attachment 17509
> And i'm not even done with it yet


rename Iceland to. that language that Modfox speaks


----------



## Mabus (Mar 25, 2017)

*sneakily wuffs around* :v


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 25, 2017)

modfox said:


> *praises the kebab god*


A god? Of kebab? If you want a kebab he/she gives you one? Now THAT is a religion I'd follow. <3

All praise Babb!


Mabus said:


> *sneakily wuffs around* :v


Wuff wuff.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 25, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Is that yours?


no its just a random post


----------



## Julen (Mar 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ALL HAIL THE KEBAB PLATE! <3
> 
> Man, this shit's tasty as hell.


----------



## AshenWolf (Mar 25, 2017)

I feel pathetic browsing furry stuff


----------



## Julen (Mar 25, 2017)

AshenWolf said:


> I feel pathetic browsing furry stuff


Looks like we have a special snowflake here


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 25, 2017)

Julen said:


> So 3 days ago school gave us some nice folders, so we could organize our papers a bit better. They've never done anything like that before. I can tell you though. It was a mistake. Because it has a map on one of it's sides. And it has become my favorite way to pass time View attachment 17509
> And i'm not even done with it yet


LMAO. Art if I've ever seen it!

Good morning, all *hugs*


----------



## Karatine (Mar 25, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> LMAO. Art if I've ever seen it!
> 
> Good morning, all *hugs*


*hugs* Morning crimson... Shouldn't it be noon/afternoon where you are?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 25, 2017)

Karatine said:


> *hugs* Morning crimson... Shouldn't it be noon/afternoon where you are?


Yeah, but I just woke up (last night's Cards Against Humanity just kept getting worse...) 

On the plus side, my neighbors are finally leaving me well enough alone... something about all the sick shit I had to read aloud (you were there, you know). And that guy I told to "fuck off" is apparently had enough... especially when I bumped into him outside the restroom last night and told him that I had a chat with the local Police about the City noise ordinance!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 25, 2017)

And that's how you make a NERF sniper look AWESOME.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And that's how you make a NERF sniper look AWESOME.


Indeed it is.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## light tear drop (Mar 25, 2017)

its so quiet


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Mar 25, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Poor light 
You can join our discord. A lot of familiar faces are there.
Discord


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 25, 2017)

Inconsequential current activities message.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 25, 2017)

In all honesty, the amount of reply restrictions that get applied to people that are not trolls or spammers is ridiculous... and some of us have pretty well given up. That's why the Discord server, I guess.

Personally, I'll still maintain this account in hopes that FAF someday fixes the problem; but that doesn't seem likely since people like @Okami_No_Heishi seem to pay the price intended for other users that do nothing but post inflammatory shit (pardon my french)... Okami is one of the coolest people on this site. He's a universal joy to be around... and it's wrong for that type of user to be forced into oblivion by a rogue AI that's a few for-loops short of being barely subpar.

But for anyone that's wondering where TF the rest of us went, it's the Discord server that @Karatine posted the link to. Maybe I'll see you there.

Until then, this is @Crimson_Steel17 signing off


----------



## Karatine (Mar 25, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> In all honesty, the amount of reply restrictions that get applied to people that are not trolls or spammers is ridiculous... and some of us have pretty well given up. That's why the Discord server, I guess.
> 
> Personally, I'll still maintain this account in hopes that FAF someday fixes the problem; but that doesn't seem likely since people like @Okami_No_Heishi seem to pay the price intended for other users that do nothing but post inflammatory shit (pardon my french)... Okami is one of the coolest people on this site. He's a universal joy to be around... and it's wrong for that type of user to be forced into oblivion by a rogue AI that's a few for-loops short of being barely subpar.
> 
> ...


;(


----------



## Selly (Mar 26, 2017)

It does seem kind of silly from my perspective. An automated system restricting active users..


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 26, 2017)

Selly said:


> It does seem kind of silly from my perspective. An automated system restricting active users..


Welcome to the Matrix...


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> In all honesty, the amount of reply restrictions that get applied to people that are not trolls or spammers is ridiculous... and some of us have pretty well given up. That's why the Discord server, I guess.
> 
> Personally, I'll still maintain this account in hopes that FAF someday fixes the problem; but that doesn't seem likely since people like @Okami_No_Heishi seem to pay the price intended for other users that do nothing but post inflammatory shit (pardon my french)... Okami is one of the coolest people on this site. He's a universal joy to be around... and it's wrong for that type of user to be forced into oblivion by a rogue AI that's a few for-loops short of being barely subpar.
> 
> ...



I never had any problems with it :/


----------



## Julen (Mar 26, 2017)

Huehuehuehue







Idfk i'm bored



Also, the discord invite has expired


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks to discord chat is dead. Please people sometimes come to chat.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Thanks to discord chat is dead. Please people sometimes come to chat.


Feel free to hit Discord yourself, mate. It's not restrictive the way a forum can be.

That being said: Electric Hurdy Gurdy! <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2017)

Do you ever have those days where you're like "hmm today is a good day for bacon", then you realize you've cooked an entire packet?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 26, 2017)

Julen said:


> Huehuehuehue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That slav skill though xD.
And ask @Karatine to check it. Maybe it is broken.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2017)

There are 3 things that are absolute in life, bacon, sex, and beer. Mix all 3 and you have one hell of a good time.


----------



## Julen (Mar 26, 2017)

katalistik said:


> That slav skill though xD.


Do you even squat blin?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Julen said:


> Do you even squat blin?


Comrad doesnt even squat blyat ne ocin xorosij slav.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

C/rimson_Steel17 said:


> In all honesty, the amount of reply restrictions that get applied to people that are not trolls or spammers is ridiculous... and some of us have pretty well given up. That's why the Discord server, I guess.
> 
> Personally, I'll still maintain this account in hopes that FAF someday fixes the problem; but that doesn't seem likely since people like @Okami_No_Heishi seem to pay the price intended for other users that do nothing but post inflammatory shit (pardon my french)... Okami is one of the coolest people on this site. He's a universal joy to be around... and it's wrong for that type of user to be forced into oblivion by a rogue AI that's a few for-loops short of being barely subpar.
> 
> ...


I got a discord, I just don't know how to use it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Good morning Furries!!!!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries!!!!


Good morning, my man.


----------



## pandymeez (Mar 26, 2017)

Good morning! I'm new and thought I'd hop in for a bit. ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

pandymeez said:


> Good morning! I'm new and thought I'd hop in for a bit. ^^


Hello Pandy. Welcome to neverland!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Where is everybody?


----------



## pandymeez (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Pandy. Welcome to neverland!


Thanks! I hope to enjoy my stay.
I don't know why I woke up so early but I'm still sleepy. X . X


----------



## Serin (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everybody?


Discord or asleep


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

pandymeez said:


> Thanks! I hope to enjoy my stay.
> I don't know why I woke up so early but I'm still sleepy. X . X


I feel yah. We got up at 930. Its 11 now. Still on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everybody?


Discord! It ruined everything.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Serin said:


> Discord or asleep


Hey Serin! Good morning!!


----------



## Serin (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Serin! Good morning!!


Hi Okami! Good morning to you too c: how are you?


Martin2W said:


> Discord! It ruined everything.


Agreed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Discord! It ruined everything.


I downloaded it but have no clue of how how it works.


----------



## pandymeez (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I feel yah. We got up at 930. Its 11 now. Still on my first cup of coffee.


I woke up at 7 thinking it was at least 8.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Serin said:


> Hi Okami! Good morning to you too c: how are you?


Tired!! Still have a house full of teenagers. Didn't go to bed until after 3am. And I have a headache.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I downloaded it but have no clue of how how it works.


Ah you need an invite to join our channel.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Ah you need an invite to join our channel.


I figured. But the one I had expired.


----------



## Serin (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Tired!! Still have a house full of teenagers. Didn't go to bed until after 3am. And I have a headache.


Oh dear. Well. I hope your headache goes away. I think I better get up out of bed now


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I figured. But the one I had expired.


Discord


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Tired!! Still have a house full of teenagers. Didn't go to bed until after 3am. And I have a headache.


Full house of teenagers? Wow that is bad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Serin said:


> Oh dear. Well. I hope your headache goes away. I think I better get up out of bed now


RISE UP!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Full house of teenagers? Wow that is bad.


Not bad, just loud!Teens don't have inside voices.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

You can join channel. Invite will expire in 30mins


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 26, 2017)

Good morning. I've been uprooting blackberry plants. Yes, you can pity me now.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Good morning. I've been uprooting blackberry plants. Yes, you can pity me now.


Wow. Ehhh uhmm. Who are you?


----------



## Serin (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> RISE UP!!!!


*immediately plays Eye of the Tiger* XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Good morning. I've been uprooting blackberry plants. Yes, you can pity me now.


Good morning! That sound tedious.


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Wow. Ehhh uhmm. Who are you?



Someone who seldom visits this thread.


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning! That sound tedious.



Tedious and painful; long canes and thorns, ya' know.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Someone who seldom visits this thread.


Hey nice. Im tombstone local sergal.


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 26, 2017)

Wandering off now. Time for breakfast...coffee calls.


----------



## Royn (Mar 26, 2017)

Tonights dinner will be Bison burgers, cottage fries, and fresh snow peas.  Usual condiments and dressings. Ice cream and Oreo cookies for dessert.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Royn said:


> Tonights dinner will be Bison burgers, cottage fries, and fresh snow peas.  Usual condiments and dressings. Ice cream and Oreo cookies for dessert.


That sound great!


----------



## Serin (Mar 26, 2017)

Royn said:


> Tonights dinner will be Bison burgers, cottage fries, and fresh snow peas.  Usual condiments and dressings. Ice cream and Oreo cookies for dessert.


Gimme gimme xD that sounds _amazing._ 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That sound great!


Agreeedd.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2017)

Considering getting a haircut. 

My hair's longness is starting to annoy me. And now that Summer's about to hit, more hair's just going to be a pain in the ass, creating unnecessary heat.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 26, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Serin (Mar 26, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*lays on* herro my kitsune


----------



## Rystren (Mar 26, 2017)

Serin said:


> *lays on* herro my kitsune


Hi Serin


----------



## Serin (Mar 26, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Hi Serin


*licks your ear* are we gonna start a furpile? *snuggles*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 26, 2017)

*rolls around making wolf noises*


----------



## Serin (Mar 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls around making wolf noises*


Maaabbbuuusssss. Herrrooo. *waves* furpile?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 26, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


See here, I'm a faceplant farmer.
Every year or so, my beautiful field of faceplants, that Rystren has been working SO hard on, will be ready for the big harvest.
Then, once the faceplants are cut, loaded, and ready to be shipped out. Millions of people across the country will have themselves fresh new faces. Organically grown right here, in the


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

No furpile for me! My allergies will act up!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls around making wolf noises*


Hey woofer. *catches woofer lifts and hugs and cuddles*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls around making wolf noises*


*flops on*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Is being a furry a sin?
Fuck why I asked ofc its not


----------



## Karatine (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Is being a furry a sin?
> Fuck why I asked ofc its not


The 11th commandment: Thou shalt not furry.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Selly said:


> Dammit why couldn't I have been born in America... all my friends are there and I'm stuck here in England


lol feel ya. If i woundnt have my fam here, i'ld be like for 2 years been in America...
Also, hello im back to ya guys..
I'm not dead.
(yet)


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Is being a furry a sin?
> Fuck why I asked ofc its not


tbh, its a  sin according to the core statement of the Bible cause it says humans are the crown of all and we are over every "animal" and blahblah religious crap.
But well, same church once said about black people and now theres even afro-churches lol. Guess they dont take it that serious anyways.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> tbh, its a  sin according to the core statement of the Bible cause it says humans are the crown of all and we are over every "animal" and blahblah religious crap.
> But well, same church once said about black people and now theres even afro-churches lol. Guess they dont take it that serious anyways.


What why? No way. Big pile of shit


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> What why? No way. Big pile of shit


aww i love you too little sergal <3
*hugs you in the most gay way its possible*


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *sexually frustrated wolf noises*
> :v
> 
> v:
> ...


did i ever mentioned my co-worker is a firefighter?


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> aww i love you too little sergal <3
> *hugs you in the most gay way its possible*


I love you too, weird thing.

Wait what


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

Royn said:


> Tonights dinner will be Bison burgers, cottage fries, and fresh snow peas.  Usual condiments and dressings. Ice cream and Oreo cookies for dessert.


Isnt that too much for little otter? Jeez its like a dream


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I love you too, weird thing.
> 
> Wait what


just like me every morning :3


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

someone mentioned oreo?
just found a box of them here.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> someone mentioned oreo?
> just found a box of them here.


I have oreo knocks offs laying in front of me


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I have oreo knocks offs laying in front of me


serious?
Um, however.
How they taste?^^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2017)

Do you ever have those days where you, ya know, just feel like running through a fucking window?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 26, 2017)

Karatine said:


> The 11th commandment: Thou shalt not furry.


There are only ten commandments. The final five no longer exist because the tablet with 11- 15 was dropped and shattered


----------



## Karatine (Mar 26, 2017)

Rystren said:


> There are only ten commandments. The final five no longer exist because the tablet with 11- 15 was dropped and shattered


I barely even remember that story. I thought Moses dropped the first set, and had to go get a replacement or something.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I barely even remember that story. I thought Moses dropped the first set, and had to go get a replacement or something.


maybe he IS the replacement :?
God needed a slave....


----------



## Rystren (Mar 26, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I barely even remember that story. I thought Moses dropped the first set, and had to go get a replacement or something.


No. He had three tablets ( 1- 5, 6- 10, and 11- 15)  and dropped one


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2017)

BABY BABY, JUST ONE TOUCH~


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

*draws inverted cross*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 26, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> serious?
> Um, however.
> How they taste?^^


Good. I cnt remember original oreo taste but definatelly similar


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

̶t̶̶h̶̶a̶̶t̶̶ ̶̶m̶̶o̶̶m̶̶e̶̶n̶̶t̶̶ ̶̶i̶̶f̶̶ ̶̶s̶̶o̶̶m̶̶e̶̶o̶̶n̶̶e̶̶ ̶̶g̶̶r̶̶e̶̶e̶̶t̶̶s̶̶ ̶̶y̶̶o̶̶u̶̶ ̶̶w̶̶i̶̶t̶̶h̶̶ ̶"̶h̶̶e̶̶y̶̶,̶̶ ̶̶o̶̶l̶̶d̶̶ ̶̶a̶̶s̶̶s̶"̶ ̶̶a̶̶n̶̶d̶̶ ̶̶y̶̶o̶̶u̶̶ ̶̶g̶̶r̶̶e̶̶e̶̶t̶̶ ̶̶b̶̶a̶̶c̶̶k̶̶ ̶̶w̶̶i̶̶t̶̶h̶̶ ̶"̶m̶̶o̶̶r̶̶n̶̶i̶̶n̶̶g̶̶,̶̶ ̶̶s̶̶h̶̶i̶̶t̶̶f̶̶a̶̶c̶̶e̶"̶ ̶
i found out another talent from me today lol. This morning my E-string broke while playing on my guitar, so i needed to rebuild the end somehow so that i can pull the ring/rim/round thingy in the... okay i dont have  aguess what this things are named all lol.
However, i ended up spending sure a hour for bending the string end in this rim thingy again and i won't believe it, but it worked ._.
You could ask now why i dont just put in a new string... well, i dont had another one ._.
moral of this story: ̶i̶'̶m̶̶ ̶̶t̶̶o̶̶o̶̶ ̶̶g̶̶r̶̶e̶̶e̶̶d̶̶y̶  i could possibly become a guitar string builder lol.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good. I cnt remember original oreo taste but definatelly similar


its not about if its similiar. It it fits your taste, its good


----------



## Royn (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Isnt that too much for little otter? Jeez its like a dream


6' 190ishlb very active Otter.  Need the calories.  And yes, dream.  Bison dont come around that often, so make the most of it when gets paws on it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I have oreo knocks offs laying in front of me


If you eat one, does it grant you the ability to dodge bullets in slow motion?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> If you eat one, does it grant you the ability to dodge bullets in slow motion?


No, those were limited edition. They only made the one.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 26, 2017)

Spent most of the day doing yardwork, my back is hella sore, with little consolation other than knowing my house looks slightly less like downtown Detriot.


----------



## pandymeez (Mar 26, 2017)

T . T I want oreos now..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello!!??


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 26, 2017)

Gets a little less active here during these hours.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Gets a little less active here during these hours.


Here of late it does. This used to be primetime, but reply restrictions ran everyone off.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm still here, I'm just drawing an alien crustacean thing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm still here, I'm just drawing an alien crustacean thing.


Hey Kiyo!!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 26, 2017)

*Sleepy hops*

Hey! I'm here to boop some noses!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Sleepy hops*
> 
> Hey! I'm here to boop some noses!


Boop them! They need boops!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Boop them! They need boops!


*Boop*

Hi woofer!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Boop*
> 
> Hi woofer!


Hello Rabbit!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Rabbit!


What are you up to?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> What are you up to?


Jumping back and forth between here and discord. How are you?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jumping back and forth between here and discord. How are you?


Tired, but fine.

Continuing to ink a comic page because upload dates are fast approaching.


----------



## Royn (Mar 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> If you eat one, does it grant you the ability to dodge bullets in slow motion?


Only if you eat them on Sondey.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 27, 2017)

Woooof...


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 27, 2017)

We should have the ability to breathe underwater because then we could finally survive in a biome that makes  76% of the world


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woooof...


Awooooo


----------



## Mabus (Mar 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Awooooo


Heh.....


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Heh.....


I mean *sergal noises* up for a hug, woofer?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I mean *sergal noises* up for a hug, woofer?


I smell a second sona as a woofer... LMAO


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Mar 27, 2017)

*Moseys myself into the room*


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 27, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> *Moseys myself into the room*


Hello there my fellow furry!


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Mar 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hello there my fellow furry!


:3 hallo how do you do sir or madam


----------



## Selly (Mar 27, 2017)

Herro~


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey, wazzup?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2017)

I am watching 1 hour of dank memes from 4chan/reddit #4.
I watched #1, and can't find #2 and #3.

I have questions..


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 27, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I smell a second sona as a woofer... LMAO


*subwoofer noises*


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I am watching 1 hour of dank memes from 4chan/reddit #4.
> I watched #1, and can't find #2 and #3.
> 
> I have questions..


Check out MemeArmy, he makes good comps.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *subwoofer noises*


LOL. How you been, Tombstone?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *subwoofer noises*


Sounds like a dog joke and an innuendo joke, but I am not sure.

My mind likes to wander.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 27, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> LOL. How you been, Tombstone?


Im alive, a little bit.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 27, 2017)

How much words you knowiiny your native language to say someone he is dumb?
Thought now a bit and I found like 6 or 8 different words for it.


Spoiler: words for "stupid"



Doof
Dumm
Dähmlich
Schwachkopf
Idiot
Trottel
Dumpfbacke
Holzkopf


How about you? Would like to know if its common to have so much words for the same.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im alive, a little bit.


Lucky one.
I'm dead since months lol.
Almost feel the grubs drilling in my bones.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes cutie. I want to be a furry. And Im one deep inside my hearth.


I'm something circling between therian, furry and one of this animal protecting guys lol.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 27, 2017)

GOOD MORNING FURENDS


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello, Comrades!


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 27, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Hello, Comrades!



Helllooooo, how are you?


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 27, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> Helllooooo, how are you?


Doing very well! And how are you?


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 27, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Doing very well! And how are you?



I'm alright~ I'm Drake the Princely wolf, it's nice to meet you (￣▽￣)ノ And you are?


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 27, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> I'm alright~ I'm Drake the Princely wolf, it's nice to meet you (￣▽￣)ノ And you are?


Well, I'm Jack Belinski, and its very nice to meet someone new!


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 27, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Well, I'm Jack Belinski, and its very nice to meet someone new!



_( :3」∠)_ Heh, I'm usually too shy to talk to people.
What's up?


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 27, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> _( :3」∠)_ Heh, I'm usually too shy to talk to people.
> What's up?


Ah nothing much, I'm just trolling around the forums, waiting for the bus to work. Whats up with you?


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 27, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Ah nothing much, I'm just trolling around the forums, waiting for the bus to work. Whats up with you?



Ah work, I hope you have a good day
I have art block, so I'm fiddling with a new art program to see what I can do on it LOL Being an artist is hard OTL


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 27, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> Ah work, I hope you have a good day
> I have art block, so I'm fiddling with a new art program to see what I can do on it LOL Being an artist is hard OTL


Ah, Many thanks, Comrade! I will do my best to have a good day of work, and I wish you luck with your art.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 27, 2017)

I miss everyone.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I miss everyone.


Then aim better.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 27, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> Ah work, I hope you have a good day
> I have art block, so I'm fiddling with a new art program to see what I can do on it LOL Being an artist is hard OTL


Please tell me about your fursona.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 27, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Then aim better.


Ill start practicing.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 27, 2017)

>:U aaaaaaaaaaaagh!


----------



## ArtfulWho (Mar 27, 2017)

Heeeeeeyyyyyyy, guys  .-.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 27, 2017)

Ah, I'm finally off work, how is everyone doing?


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please tell me about your fursona.



(*ﾟﾛﾟ) Well his name is Faelen, he's a wolf, and he is a Prince from a faraway land. He doesn't have very good social skills, and is scared of everything .
The only thing he enjoys about being a Prince is being pampered. He'd rather not get tangled up in politics, and would prefer to run away with his lover. The only thing stopping him is his fear of the outside world and losing how much he is spoiled. 
I haven't actually worked on him much, it takes me a while to fully develop characters.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm probably speaking to an empty abyss right now, but I just want to say I've missed a bit
*sobs* I also miss you guys


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm probably speaking to an empty abyss right now, but I just want to say I've missed a bit
> *sobs* I also miss you guys


Ive missed you to buddy.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Ive missed you to buddy.



Aw, thanks Zaddict.
Sorry I can't answer your roleplay question, I've never done it, but it's something I'd like to do in the future
BTW how have you been?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 27, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm probably speaking to an empty abyss right now, but I just want to say I've missed a bit
> *sobs* I also miss you guys


Hey Ravofox  I'm still here from time to time.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 27, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hey Ravofox  I'm still here from time to time.



Hey Katatine! How ya'll been? (yes, you are now free to pick on Australian accents as much as you like)


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Aw, thanks Zaddict.
> Sorry I can't answer your roleplay question, I've never done it, but it's something I'd like to do in the future
> BTW how have you been?


Thats fine about the rp thing, but ive been good. You?


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Thats fine about the rp thing, but ive been good. You?



That's great to hear. I've been pretty good too, apart from my oft mentioned uni stress


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 27, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm probably speaking to an empty abyss right now, but I just want to say I've missed a bit
> *sobs* I also miss you guys


I'm still on occasionally... it's just that we migrated to Discord for the lack of reply restrictions! I could post a link, if you want


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 27, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm still on occasionally... it's just that we migrated to Discord for the lack of reply restrictions! I could post a link, if you want



Oooh, ok. Please send


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 27, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm still on occasionally... it's just that we migrated to Discord for the lack of reply restrictions! I could post a link, if you want


What time is everyone ussauly on?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> What time is everyone ussauly on?


Like... Now.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 27, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> What time is everyone ussauly on?


Well you see there's never a time when there isn't anyone on so technically all the time


----------



## Royn (Mar 27, 2017)

As you can see by the avatar, caught a severe case of monsterhattusnofaceii.  Commonly called "creepy mask syndrome".  Like the common cold, one can only let it run its course.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 28, 2017)

Royn said:


> As you can see by the avatar, caught a severe case of monsterhattusnofaceii.  Commonly called "creepy mask syndrome".  Like the common cold, one can only let it run its course.



Join the club (below is me as Nick Wilde a while a go) 
Don't worry, there is hope! I recovered......sort of


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Mar 28, 2017)

Im a night bunny and need other noctunal or foreign furs to talk to. Its a sad life working the 10pm to 6am shift
*noms french fries*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 28, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> Im a night bunny and need other noctunal or foreign furs to talk to. Its a sad life working the 10pm to 6am shift
> *noms french fries*


Here's a woofer to keep you company *hugs*


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 28, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> Im a night bunny and need other noctunal or foreign furs to talk to. Its a sad life working the 10pm to 6am shift
> *noms french fries*



It doesn't have to be so sad. Hang with us and I'm sure you'll feel happier


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 28, 2017)

Discord... A little late, but here nonetheless: discordapp.com: Discord
That's where everyone is RN


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Mar 28, 2017)

Yay woofers and foxes to keep me company. :3 hehehehe


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 28, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> Yay woofers and foxes to keep me company. :3 hehehehe


Glad to be of service, now that my hard drive is done defragging


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Mar 28, 2017)

Defragging. The nessessary evil of computers.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 28, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> Im a night bunny and need other noctunal or foreign furs to talk to. Its a sad life working the 10pm to 6am shift
> *noms french fries*


Wanna trade? I hate working on sunlight -.-
Would be awesome to work at night since i also would probably see mpre from my fellow friend the moon when working at night...


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 28, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Discord... A little late, but here nonetheless: discordapp.com: Discord
> That's where everyone is RN


Kust asking does that meand most furs are more on discord then here?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 28, 2017)

Also, um... 'evening buds.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 28, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Also, um... 'evening buds.



Mornin' for me
How ya doing?


----------



## Simo (Mar 28, 2017)

Sometimes, I just wanna go on forums(this, others), and have fun, maybe find a good RP, find local fur meets, fun things...but it seems harder and harder...there seems to be so much bickering and fighting, my head hurts, and though I have my opinions, I tire of expressing them. I came across this poem, and it made me feel quite happy, like somebody else understood me, in a way:

From the book, 'Ariel', by Silvia Plath. Made me smile. And I loved the curious use of animal imagery...

The Courage Of Shutting-Up

The courage of the shut mouth, in spite of artillery!
The line pink and quiet, a worm, basking.
There are black disks behind it, the disks of outrage,
And the outrage of a sky, the lined brain of it.
The disks revolve, they ask to be heard—

Loaded, as they are, with accounts of bastardies.
Bastardies, usages, desertions and doubleness,
The needle journeying in its groove,
Silver beast between two dark canyons,
A great surgeon, now a tattooist,

Tattooing over and over the same blue grievances,
The snakes, the babies, the tits
On mermaids and two-legged dreamgirls.
The surgeon is quiet, he does not speak.
He has seen too much death, his hands are full of it.

So the disks of the brain revolve, like the muzzles of cannon.
Then there is that antique billhook, the tongue,
Indefatigable, purple. Must it be cut out?
It has nine tails, it is dangerous.
And the noise it flays from the air, once it gets going!

No, the tongue, too, has been put by,
Hung up in the library with the engravings of Rangoon
And the fox heads, the otter heads, the heads of dead rabbits.
It is a marvelous object—
The things it has pierced in its time.

But how about the eyes, the eyes, the eyes?
Mirrors can kill and talk, they are terrible rooms
In which a torture goes on one can only watch.
The face that lived in this mirror is the face of a dead man.
Do not worry about the eyes—

They may be white and shy, they are no stool pigeons,
Their death rays folded like flags
Of a country no longer heard of,
An obstinate independency
Insolvent among the mountains.

Sylvia Plath, 1965


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Sometimes, I just wanna go on forums(this, others), and have fun, maybe find a good RP, find local fur meets, fun things...but it seems harder and harder...there seems to be so much bickering and fighting, my head hurts, and though I have my opinions, I tire of expressing them. I came across this poem, and it made me feel quite happy, like somebody else understood me, in a way:
> 
> From the book, 'Ariel', by Silvia Plath. Made me smile. And I loved the curious use of animal imagery...
> 
> ...



Hiya Simo. I personally think a lot of the fights are fake, as people just like mucking around online. Even in real life it is difficult to voice opinions if you are a little bewildered. Try not to be discouraged, and chat with people you feel comfortable chatting with. It's your choice, good luck and have fun

PS. That is a rather nice poem!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2017)

Jesus fucking Christ today made me want to bludgeon my head with a blunt object or jump through a window. How was everyone else's day?


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Jesus fucking Christ today made me want to bludgeon my head with a blunt object or jump through a window. How was everyone else's day?



I'm sure Jesus isn't that nasty :V
Why were you so agitated? If it's any consolation my day was quite boring


----------



## Julen (Mar 29, 2017)

My day is going good so far. Finally got my new airsoft replica x3


finally something that'd look good with my ww2 paratrooper coat :3


----------



## modfox (Mar 29, 2017)

pffft slavs....... you really want

DEUTSCHLAND!


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 29, 2017)

It's my birthday soon...

Hoping to get some Titans Return transformers


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm sure Jesus isn't that nasty :V


God is a kid on an ant hill with a magnifying glass, you know it's true. I say God because everyone knows Jesus is our lord and saviour. :v


Ravofox said:


> Why were you so agitated?


Just a whole lot of annoying, time consuming stuff...


----------



## modfox (Mar 29, 2017)

batman save us!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2017)

modfox said:


> batman save us!


I am the hero the fandom needs but not the one it deserves.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2017)

I told myself I wouldn't be buying commissions when I first started being active in the communities. Here I am, getting a ref sheet from the lovely @Vatinyan .

Cheers, mate!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm genuinely surprised I didn't get suspended for half of what I did the past couple days... I figured it would be my luck- get insulted, try to stay cool and talk it through (failing, naturally), block following sending a raging response, then get suspended... I guess I have to thank the admin gods for saving my sorry ass


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 29, 2017)

Halfway through the day and I'm drowsy. Hello future health problems.


----------



## modfox (Mar 29, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Halfway through the day and I'm drowsy. Hello future health problems.


hello.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 29, 2017)

modfox said:


> hello.


So you've admitted to it, are you ready to stand trial?


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 29, 2017)

good eveninggggg


----------



## pandymeez (Mar 30, 2017)

Anybody awake?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 30, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lots of mofos doing faceplants around here lately. =p


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2017)

They say that toilet humor is the lowest form of comedy, well it's a good thing I'm a furry so I don't have much to worry about in terms of dignity or self-respect, but goddamn, I must've lost at least ten pounds in the last two hours. I feel like I pulled a Randy Marsh.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> They say that toilet humor is the lowest form of comedy, well it's a good thing I'm a furry so I don't have much to worry about in terms of dignity or self-respect, but goddamn, I must've lost at least ten pounds in the last two hours. I feel like I pulled a Randy Marsh.


??? ??? ??? ??? ???
Dafuq?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> ??? ??? ??? ??? ???
> Dafuq?


ikr?


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> They say that toilet humor is the lowest form of comedy, well it's a good thing I'm a furry so I don't have much to worry about in terms of dignity or self-respect, but goddamn, I must've lost at least ten pounds in the last two hours. I feel like I pulled a Randy Marsh.



lmao I can relate! XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> They say that toilet humor is the lowest form of comedy, well it's a good thing I'm a furry so I don't have much to worry about in terms of dignity or self-respect, but goddamn, I must've lost at least ten pounds in the last two hours. I feel like I pulled a Randy Marsh.


Oh good, a 50/50 ratio of the shit coming out of your mouth, and the shit coming out of your ass.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh good, a 50/50 ratio of the shit coming out of your mouth, and the shit coming out of your ass.


Relevant:



https://imgur.com/kmJ306z


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh good, a 50/50 ratio of the shit coming out of your mouth, and the shit coming out of your ass.


God damn your fursona looks so good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> God damn your fursona looks so good.


www.furaffinity.net: Commissioned from Vatinyan by Yakamaru
^ Here's the link to my FA page, mate, for a better view. :3


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 30, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Mornin' for me
> How ya doing?


today or the time you wrote this? .-.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 30, 2017)

modfox said:


> pffft slavs....... you really want
> 
> DEUTSCHLAND!


BAYERN!


modfox said:


> batman save us!


You mean you save Batman?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> BAYERN!
> 
> You mean you save Batman?


Then a man who calls himself "Arkham City" saves the city of "Batman" from "The Serious".


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 30, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Then a man who calls himself "Arkham City" saves the city of "Batman" from "The Serious".


gool ol' inverted psychology. Love it ^^


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 30, 2017)

Good look who is here, its lupus.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2017)

So, uh...since when did chickens get as big as people all of a sudden? Also, get the gravy!


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Damn, that rooster looks like its been taking steroids. Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So, uh...since when did chickens get as big as people all of a sudden? Also, get the gravy!


More like giant cock.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> Damn, that rooster looks like its been taking steroids. Lol


It's always comforting to be reminded that dinosaurs once walked amongst us.



Yakamaru said:


> More like giant cock.


That cock made me all hot n' bothered. :v


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 30, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Good look who is here, its lupus.


*looks around* Who you mean? Me?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 30, 2017)

Its too quiet here, so i will post random asks.
What is the average length of a Banana?
What is the weather at yours? mine is Dark.
When you thin i unpack this CD?
Why the hell my Boss thinks CD's will dying in ~2 years? They will always be needed somewhere. Example for OS-setup.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Its too quiet here, so i will post random asks.
> What is the average length of a Banana?
> What is the weather at yours? mine is Dark.
> When you thin i unpack this CD?
> Why the hell my Boss thinks CD's will dying in ~2 years? They will always be needed somewhere. Example for OS-setup.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 30, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


They forgot to calculate the endings :v


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Its too quiet here, so i will post random asks.
> Why the hell my Boss thinks CD's will dying in ~2 years? They will always be needed somewhere. Example for OS-setup.



Pin drives retrieve data faster and can store more data than a CD. There is also the fact that there is no additional hardware required to run a pin drive other than a usb slot vs needing a CD drive. I think the only downside is the manufacturing costs of each.  I think Cds might have an edge there, though as the technology gets cheaper the pin/flash drives will get become less expensive to manufacture.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> But how you want to get a Operationg system on a USB/ external device without download it before somewhere?



Microsoft hosts the Windows 10 iso for burning purposes on their website actually and provide a program to simplify the conversion of a pin drive to a windows 10 usb install drive. All you need to activate it is the Windows 10 Product key. 
It takes time to download the OS to a pin drive, but the amount of time it saves in the long run is greater than the Cd method imo. I'm actually shocked Microsoft doesn't sell windows 10 on usb, it'd be pretty convieinet


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's always comforting to be reminded that dinosaurs once walked amongst us.



Well birds did originate from dinosaurs.


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 30, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> Well birds did originate from dinosaurs.


And humans from apes


----------



## Julen (Mar 30, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> And humans from apes


I don't think we'll be done evolving any time soon



As there's people that STILL believes that humans DO NOT evolved from apes.



*patiently wait for his ban because of breaking the rules or some shit idk*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 30, 2017)

Julen said:


> I don't think we'll be done evolving any time soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As long as they don't try to actively shut it out from schools. They have in the past, but now it seems to have tapered off.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 30, 2017)

-_-


----------



## Royn (Mar 30, 2017)

God created Evolution.  lol duuh! hehehehehheeee......


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 30, 2017)

wow, it looks like everyone's regenerated on here. I really need to catch up
PS, Long live CDs


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> Well birds did originate from dinosaurs.


My point exactly....


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 31, 2017)

Mabus said:


> -_-


Mabus? Whats wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 31, 2017)

Julen said:


> *patiently wait for his ban because of breaking the rules or some shit idk*


Just make a joke about Autism, that oughta do it.


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)

^ Kiwi farms does that pretty regularly. Lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 31, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> ^ Kiwi farms does that pretty regularly. Lol


...kiwi farm?


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)

Pro-tip: Stay away from that site if you're a furry. Well, you can't admit to being one if you go there anyway. lol


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 31, 2017)

waf! :3


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> porn? senseless exterme gore? sexual crap?
> If not, gimme da link :v



You certainly won't find stuff like that there (well, actually you might, but for a different reason), but what you will find there are people who make fun of weirdos, and doxx their whole life stories onto their site for everyone there to read/watch and make fun of. Think of 4chan, only more retarded. lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 31, 2017)

So:
Star Wars
Star Trek
Babylon 5
Stargate

Which one is your favorite? And why?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> So:
> Star Wars
> Star Trek
> Babylon 5
> ...


neither, cuz they're all lame. fite me! >:3


Nah but seriously, star wars, simple reason, because I've had the most exposure to it when I was young. Episode 4-6 and even 3 to an extent were childhood classics for me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> So:
> Star Wars
> Star Trek
> Babylon 5
> ...


Star Trek: The Next Generation. Best one yet. I can relate to their endeavour.


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> So:
> Star Wars
> Star Trek
> Babylon 5
> ...



For me, it's always been Star Wars. Hey, I grew up on it, and I consider the series a classic.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 31, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> waf! :3


Youre alive? I thought you moved to another forum?


sbm1990 said:


> You certainly won't find stuff like that there (well, actually you might, but for a different reason), but what you will find there are people who make fun of weirdos, and doxx their whole life stories onto their site for everyone there to read/watch and make fun of. Think of 4chan, only more retarded. lol


Well then its not crazier then the drug store i found in the darknet lol.


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 31, 2017)

why does it take so long to have a mod allow you to post in art sales, I find artists on DA faster before they even let my post in.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> So:
> Star Wars
> Star Trek
> Babylon 5
> ...



Star Wars because that's the only one I've seen.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 31, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> star wars





JumboWumbo said:


> Star Wars





LupusFamilia said:


> Star Wars


Noice.


Mr. Fox said:


> Star Trek: The Next Generation


C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!

The Next Generation's good, though. Deep Space 9 and Voyager is also very good.

Personally, I'd choose.. Uh, Babylon 5, though the rest of them, + more series, are also very good.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Personally, I'd choose.. Uh, Babylon 5, though the rest of them, + more series, are also very good.


for reasons i knew you're a babylon5 fan ^^


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 31, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Youre alive? I thought you moved to another forum?


nah, I took a hiatus. was thinking about leaving but eh, couldn't bring myself to do it :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 31, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> nah, I took a hiatus. was thinking about leaving but eh, couldn't bring myself to do it :3


You know you love us too much! <3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You know you love us too much! <3


eww, gerrof, faggot! <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 31, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> eww, gerrof, faggot! <3


Lmao. A faggot calling another faggot for a faggot? That's faggot-y, mate.

Love ya. No homo though. <3

Or is it homo?

*X-Files theme starts playing*


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)

I enjoy blowing fags. =3

Speaking of which, did you know they call smoking a cigarette, "blowing a fag" in the UK?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Mar 31, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> I enjoy blowing fags. =3
> 
> Speaking of which, did you know they call smoking a cigarette, "blowing a fag" in the UK?


there's probably a weird specific reason why, as there is for any British slang. Britain is curious like that.
being a welshie, I can tell you an even weirder one for smoking cigs. apparently peeps who come from Newport may say "chucking a whitey." I'm not even joking xD


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh wow, I never heard that one before! Lmao XD


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 1, 2017)

ZOIKS


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> nah, I took a hiatus. was thinking about leaving but eh, couldn't bring myself to do it :3


D'awwwww you _do _love us!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2017)

Check out Google Maps on your phone.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello everyone!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Apr 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> D'awwwww you _do _love us!


eww, what are you fucking gay?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 1, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hello everyone!



Hello Zaddict
What's new?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 2, 2017)

HAPPY LITTLE CLOUDS...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 2, 2017)

BlueWorrior said:


> eww, what are you fucking gay?


The gayest.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 2, 2017)

hey i have somthing that has been on my mind 

a few years ago i knew this girl named parker yes parker and she was kind and honest but here is the odd part she dressed like a emo and listened to a great deal of the band known as "get scared" and before she moved away she gave me her new out of the box playstation 3 and she moved and kept contact with me for half a year and then went dead silent never to be heard from again

what does any of this mean?
feel free to ask questions


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 2, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hey i have somthing that has been on my mind
> 
> a few years ago i knew this girl named parker yes parker and she was kind and honest but here is the odd part she dressed like a emo and listened to a great deal of the band known as "get scared" and before she moved away she gave me her new out of the box playstation 3 and she moved and kept contact with me for half a year and then went dead silent never to be heard from again
> 
> ...



If she really means a lot, You can find out what happened to her. Just remember i'm certain you can find out what did happen to her but it may be really hard, really time consuming really illegal. or really expensive or a combination of the four. If she really means a lot you can find out what happened.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 2, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hey i have somthing that has been on my mind
> 
> a few years ago i knew this girl named parker yes parker and she was kind and honest but here is the odd part she dressed like a emo and listened to a great deal of the band known as "get scared" and before she moved away she gave me her new out of the box playstation 3 and she moved and kept contact with me for half a year and then went dead silent never to be heard from again
> 
> ...



How long have you had no contact? It's possible she has too much stuff going on in her life at the moment. It doesn't sound like she would have stopped caring about you. Have you tried Facebooking her? 
Whatever happens I wish you all the best and I'm sure you'll get in contact again eventually


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 2, 2017)

*Walks in*
Derp. Wazzup y'all? *hugs*


----------



## Sagt (Apr 2, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> I enjoy blowing fags. =3
> 
> Speaking of which, did you know they call smoking a cigarette, "blowing a fag" in the UK?


It's supposedly because the end of a hand rolled cigarette looks similar to the end of a rope, which is known as the 'fag-end'.

From my experience, more people call them cigarettes than they call them 'fags' since it sounds a big more fancy. Also, fag isn't a derogatory word for homosexuals over here; hence why it's not offensive to say fag (the word faggot is still offensive though).


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2017)

Lcs said:


> It's supposedly because the end of a hand rolled cigarette looks similar to the end of a rope, which is known as the 'fag-end'.
> 
> From my experience, more people call them cigarettes than they call them 'fags' since it sounds a big more fancy. Also, fag isn't a derogatory word for homosexuals over here; hence why it's not offensive to say fag (the word faggot is still offensive though).



I know some more elderly people who use fag as a verb to mean 'exhausting'. When they're tired they say they are 'fagged'.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 2, 2017)

*barks happily in greeting*, furriend, Fur hope ewe arf having a wonderful day! =^.^=


----------



## Royn (Apr 2, 2017)

and my avatar goes "LLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA LALALALALALAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 2, 2017)

So it goes LALALALALALALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!???

What does it do after that???


----------



## WolfyJake (Apr 2, 2017)

Hiya there people. Long time no see :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi there furriend, howl arf ewe today?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello people


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 2, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> How long have you had no contact? It's possible she has too much stuff going on in her life at the moment. It doesn't sound like she would have stopped caring about you. Have you tried Facebooking her?
> Whatever happens I wish you all the best and I'm sure you'll get in contact again eventually


ive had no contact for 2 years now and she doesnt have a facebook and thx


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 2, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> If she really means a lot, You can find out what happened to her. Just remember i'm certain you can find out what did happen to her but it may be really hard, really time consuming really illegal. or really expensive or a combination of the four. If she really means a lot you can find out what happened.


ya she does mean alot but not enough to do illegal lol


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 2, 2017)

Lcs said:


> It's supposedly because the end of a hand rolled cigarette looks similar to the end of a rope, which is known as the 'fag-end'.
> 
> From my experience, more people call them cigarettes than they call them 'fags' since it sounds a big more fancy. Also, fag isn't a derogatory word for homosexuals over here; hence why it's not offensive to say fag (the word faggot is still offensive though).



*rates informative*


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello guys! n.n

How was your April 1st?


----------



## Julen (Apr 2, 2017)

Bleh


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 2, 2017)

It was just another day to me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 2, 2017)

Well for april first decided to tell two friends i'm a furry the best part is halfway through they go "Oh it's april fools ha I get it!"

Surprise it ain't bitch!XD

But it went over well actually. Didn't think it wouldn't but still it went well.


----------



## WolfyJake (Apr 2, 2017)

oh well :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 2, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Hello guys! n.n
> 
> How was your April 1st?



Uneventful for the most part. I can't wait for opposite day though!


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 2, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Uneventful for the most part. I can't wait for opposite day though!


All that happened with me is i went out for sushi. lol


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 2, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> All that happened with me is i went out for sushi. lol



That's a much more exiting day than I had!. How have you been Yvvki?


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 2, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> That's a much more exiting day than I had!. How have you been Yvvki?


It's something I suppose. Lol. 
I've been kind of tired and stressed. Have a new job but it's been over a month and still haven't gotten my hours... ;~;


----------



## Mabus (Apr 2, 2017)

F***ing woof! :U


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 3, 2017)

Woof woof. Pat me :>


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

Woof woof everyone I'm gay, and maybe a little crazy. :3c


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Woof woof everyone I'm gay, and maybe a little crazy. :3c


You are very gay  And yes a bit crazy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

Fur suggest everyone try crazy at least once, it make ewe very happeh.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

Want to hear a funny story?


----------



## Wither (Apr 3, 2017)

what the fuck


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Apr 3, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Woof woof. Pat me :>


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)

My god, look at the time!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> My god, look at the time!


It's the only time. :^)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 3, 2017)

It is even time for shitposting when it's 6:45 AM and I should probably leave for work soon.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Apr 3, 2017)

hello! to greet you folks, some eurobeat for your soul :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

Suppose I'll keep my humiliating story to myself then. Oh well...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

So I was just thinking, I wonder how my avi would look if it were foaming at the mouth? Might have to see someone about that.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 3, 2017)

ZaraphayxRedux said:


>


Well this only thing I should do.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> My god, look at the time!


Yeah the best time in whole day.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 3, 2017)

good morning


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 3, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> good morning


Good morning, sweetie. Where are you from?


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 3, 2017)

Mr. Sergal I believe we have already met but if you insist im from kittredge colorado


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> My god, look at the time!



Get on my level, plebian.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Get on my level, plebian.


Pffffft get on *my *level, plebian!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

You know there's nothing quite like cleaning out the gutter in the middle of the night with the rain pouring to stop the walls from leaking.

K I'm gonna go cry in the corner now while I have an existential crisis...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> wait a week, then i maybe join again.


Well at least I have my straight jacket to keep me company amiright? Yeah, I'm right.


LupusFamilia said:


> yes i love mass posting deal with it bitches :3


Just like shitposting it's an art form that many try to learn but takes years to master.

By the way, I'm gay.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 3, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Hey a rhyme.
> Seems anyway to be common here, but just said. I'm  Antisexual.



I'm afraid you're going to have to leave.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 3, 2017)

I'll be forced to ask you to consider buying indulgences from your local furry parish for not adhering to the gay code.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pffffft get on *my *level, plebian!


----------



## stimpy (Apr 3, 2017)

I like waiting for the train


----------



## Rystren (Apr 4, 2017)

Meanwhile


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 4, 2017)

Ello, how do ya do?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> Ello, how do ya do?



Hey ya new ere! Hows it going? 

Open chat may be a lil slow. *scratches back of head* But that's kinda of my fault, I mayyyyy have gotten the most active people addicted to discord.


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 4, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Hey ya new ere! Hows it going?
> 
> Open chat may be a lil slow. *scratches back of head* But that's kinda of my fault, I mayyyyy have gotten the most active people addicted to discord.



It's going well. :3 You?

Ah yes, Discord. Well, it's more convenient for a lot of people that's for sure. x3


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> It's going well. :3 You?
> 
> Ah yes, Discord. Well, it's more convenient for a lot of people that's for sure. x3



Also people complain about not being able to find it but I also don't want to seem like i'm whoring around trying to get people to join. 

But were are also a little slow right now but if you want you join here is a link! Discord .


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 4, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Also people complain about not being able to find it but I also don't want to seem like i'm whoring around trying to get people to join.
> 
> But were are also a little slow right now but if you want you join here is a link! Discord .



Heh, no problem. I'll consider joining, thanks. :3


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 4, 2017)

Woof I guess.


----------



## stimpy (Apr 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Woof I guess.


Meow... I guess


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 4, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Meow... I guess


Huh really?


----------



## stimpy (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah... I guess


----------



## modfox (Apr 4, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Yeah... I guess


we are Geelong the greatest team of all....





sorry... just had too


----------



## stimpy (Apr 4, 2017)

modfox said:


> we are Geelong the greatest team of all....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stop


----------



## modfox (Apr 4, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Please stop


why? geelong is a good footy team


----------



## stimpy (Apr 4, 2017)

modfox said:


> why? geelong is a good footy team


M8, GO PIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modfox (Apr 4, 2017)

stimpy said:


> M8, GO PIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


*JUST NOE!*


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 4, 2017)

modfox said:


> *JUST NOE!*


How are doin foxy friend.


----------



## stimpy (Apr 4, 2017)

modfox said:


> *JUST NOE!*


Just yes!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2017)

So I'm gonna have me a coconut mocha iced coffee with cream and chocolate sauce. Who's with me?


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh hey, I won't post them here, but could anyone reading this just click the two links I shared in my status? I need an opinion on the hair color for a character of mine.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

I just discovered there is an autonomous region in Central Asia called Karakalpakstan, which forms the northwest third of Uzbekistan and is inhabited by people known as, unsurprisingly, Karakalpaks. It apparently corresponds with the former Persian domain of Khwarezm, which is where the guy the word _algorithm_ is named after came from. Yes, algorithms are named after a person. But I digress.

There is something entrancing about really long names of countries and sort-of-countries. Like Nargorno-Karabakh. But Nagorno-Karabakh is called that because it's literally two places which are essentially one place, like Budapest.* Karakalpakstan is one word. It's where the Karakalpaks are. Who are apparently not literal packs of caracal, but individuals of the Kipchak Turkic diaspora!

*EDIT: Actually, I was wrong about this: The first part is a Russian-derived term meaning "highland," in reference to it being the mountainous portion of the greater Karabakh region. That said, it's the same length in Armenian.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2017)

I noted in Europe, there was a kingdom/nation called Dalmatia, and I always wondered if this was where Dalmations were from. (the dogs, that is).


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> I noted in Europe, there was a kingdom/nation called Dalmatia, and I always wondered if this was where Dalmations were from. (the dogs, that is).


It is! They were bred to follow carriages, if I'm not mistaken. Dalmatian was also a Romance language most closely related to Istriot (a very rare language also spoken along the Adriatic) and Rumanian, and which was the official language of government in the city-state of Ragusa, now Split in Croatia. It died out in the late nineteenth century, and is notable for some really quirky phonetic features like hard _k_ before _e_ which don't exist in any of its relatives. Dalmatia also lends its name to the dalmatic, which is a Catholic ritual vestment—kind of a poncho crossed with a kimono.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

Fuck, wait, Ragusa is Dubrovnik now. Split was Spalato, but was the capital of Dalmatia proper and still is. They actually spoke an entirely different dialect of Dalmatian from the Ragusans, which is actually a lot better preserved for some reason.

Sleep deprivation makes me sloppy with my obscure European history.


----------



## modfox (Apr 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> How are doin foxy friend.


foxing


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 4, 2017)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

"Away from their computer screens."

That was my MadKiyo Impression, did you like it?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 4, 2017)

Haha, I guess


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 4, 2017)

This chat goes through stages of people being really active on it to having being silent for almost a whole day


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 4, 2017)

Off somewhere, doing something, like hell if I know- I'm never invited


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 4, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> This chat goes through stages of people being really active on it to having being silent for almost a whole day



Unfortunate that the most active hours are when I get home from work and have to decide how I should spend my free hours. FAF is not the top of the list, so I get like, an hour maybe. More if I want to be sleep deprived.



KimberVaile said:


> "Away from their computer screens."
> 
> That was my MadKiyo Impression, did you like it?



I don't get it but I'll clap anyway.

*claps*


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Off somewhere, doing something, like hell if I know- I'm never invited


Don't worry I'm never invited either


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Unfortunate that the most active hours are when I get home from work and have to decide how I should spend my free hours. FAF is not the top of the list, so I get like, an hour maybe. More if I want to be sleep deprived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was my ineffectual attempt at imitating your smartassery. Though nobody's ass could ever truly be as smart as yours.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 4, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> It was my ineffectual attempt at imitating your smartassery. Though nobody's ass could ever truly be as smart as yours.


 Then I shouldn't be sitting for too long, I might get brain damage.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Then I shouldn't be sitting for too long, I might get brain damage.


This is an absolutely brilliant comment. The smartass commenting smartassedly on his smart ass. 
Marvelous!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Then I shouldn't be sitting for too long, I might get brain damage.



Keep an eye out for Hemorrhoids too, it's like an aneurysm but for your butt.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

Jarren said:


> This is an absolutely brilliant comment. The smartass commenting smartassedly on his smart ass.
> Marvelous!



What did I say? His ass is smart, it's dangerous.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 4, 2017)

This is too intense for me


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 4, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> This is too intense for me


I agree, everyone keeps commenting on my abdomen and it's weird.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

Would it help if we talked about somebody else's ass?


----------



## Orla (Apr 4, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Would it help if we talked about somebody else's ass?


This is a weird way to enter into a conversation....   hi!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

My post was supposed to be first. Now what am I going to do?


----------



## Orla (Apr 4, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> My post was supposed to be first. Now what am I going to do?


Suffer for all of eternity in a raging forest of fire? I dunno.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

Orla said:


> Suffer for all of eternity in a raging forest of fire? I dunno.


That sounds quite painful.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 4, 2017)

Do you have an obsession with asses or something? If so, I know a good donkey I could hook you up with.


----------



## Orla (Apr 4, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> That sounds quite painful.


Some people are into that sort of thing.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Do you have an obsession with asses or something? If so, I know a good donkey I could hook you up with.



As long as he's also a bear, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Orla (Apr 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Do you have an obsession with asses or something? If so, I know a good donkey I could hook you up with.


Ya know... I can't recall seeing many (any?) donkey fursonas. I need to keep a better look out for them!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

Orla said:


> Some people are into that sort of thing.


Lol, you're actually not far off in the literal sense. I mean that in reference to an existing fetish not to myself.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 4, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> As long as he's also a bear, if you know what I mean.


An assbear?...


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> An assbear?...


I thought you were going to hook me up man. You ruined my night out, thanks for nothing!


----------



## Orla (Apr 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> An assbear?...


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Now there is a picture to commemorate how you ruined my night out. Is this what you wanted? You were supposed to be my wingman, and hook me up, but you decided it'd be better to buzz off towards some luminescent disco light.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

Fine fine, I'll do it the right way and acknowledge your clever wordplay. Bear ass


----------



## Orla (Apr 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Fine fine, I'll do it the right way and acknowledge your clever wordplay. Bear ass


Bare bear ass is what he wants. Or bare bear bear ass, if fursuits are involved. I'm not doodling that. I lack the talent.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

He intended for me to not achieve the ass in which I desire. You aint gonna fly with my anymore, flyboy.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 5, 2017)

Jarren said:


> This is an absolutely brilliant comment. The smartass commenting smartassedly on his smart ass.
> Marvelous!


The meta is strong with this one...


KimberVaile said:


> Would it help if we talked about somebody else's ass?


Yeah, no. Not likely...


Orla said:


> Bare bear ass is what he wants. Or bare bear bear ass, if fursuits are involved. I'm not doodling that. I lack the talent.


Oh... god, the meta! It's strong with ALL THE FURRIES!!! HALP!!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok now I'm confused.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I agree, everyone keeps commenting on my abdomen and it's weird.



You know what, it's time people start admiring the fact that insects have an exoskeleton. I mean, an EXOSKELETON, that's freakin badass!.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

I need more chocolate milk


----------



## Jarren (Apr 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ok now I'm confused.


That's why I tend to stay out of this thread. Helps me stay sane ;P


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

No, this was educational. People should know, how important it is to find the perfect ass.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> No, this was educational. People should know, how important it is to find the perfect ass.



How about ass-assinating the next user who brings that up. There, order is restored :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> How about ass-assinating the next user who brings that up. There, order is restored :V


Oh no, I can't play the ass-assassinating role, I'd break a nail.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

I just remembered the nickname of the species of my sona is "assassin fly". What a coincidence.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeh, cause you assassinate my chances at finding any good ass in a 20 miles radius. How's that for irony?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh no, I can't play the ass-assassinating role, I'd break a nail.



But, you look just like James Bond!



MadKiyo said:


> I just remembered the nickname of the species of my sona is "assassin fly". What a coincidence.



I think we know who was on the Grassy Knoll that day


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> But, you look just like James Bond!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we know who was on the Grassy Knoll that day



No no, you got it backwards. The sexy muscular hunk with the premium ass is supposed to woo and save _me_.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh...sorry bout that

One thing we know is that I'm definitely not one...just look at me, I'm not a very _shady _figure


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh...sorry bout that
> 
> One thing we know is that I'm definitely not one...just look at me, I'm not a very _shady _figure



I know, hard to find a good strapping hunk of manliness these days.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> No no, you got it backwards. The sexy muscular hunk with the premium ass is supposed to woo and save _me_.



<--- Robber flies are big, powerful, and have large abdomens.




This is what peak performance looks like


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I know, hard to find a good strapping hunk of manliness these days.


You just gotta know where to look


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> <--- Robber flies are big, powerful, and have large abdomens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all about the wingspan when it comes to flies. They better be 6 inches+ or you're going to take the Taxi home. I don't mingle with sub six inchers man.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> It's all about the wingspan when it comes to flies. They better be 6 inches+ or you're going to take the Taxi home. I don't mingle with sub six inchers man.


But that's impossible, no species of flying insect has that long of a wingspan. Robbers have some of the biggest wingspans amongst giant hornets and the likes.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

One thing I've noticed, excluding this thread(kind of but shit still happens here on small occasions), it's hard to post anything on here without offending someone or starting some kind of argument


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> But that's impossible, no species of flying insect has that long of a wingspan. Robbers have some of the biggest wingspans amongst giant hornets and the likes.


Why must you toy with my emotions like this? Are you telling me you lied about your height too? You're not 7 feet tall and don't have a smile that makes hearts melt? Next you'll be telling me that you don't remember what my favorite pop song is.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Why must you toy with my emotions like this? Are you telling me you lied about your height too? You're not 7 feet tall and don't have a smile that makes hearts melt? Next you'll be telling me that you don't remember what my favorite pop song is.



.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

I said this was too intense for me but now my emotions are just being played with


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I said this was too intense for me but now my emotions are just being played with



I was bamboozled, and now my mascara is running. Some people just don't know when to stop!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

Though really I gotta get some rest, 1 AM. 
Goodnight


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I was bamboozled, and now my mascara is running. Some people just don't know when to stop!


It's something that definitely needs to be taken more serious


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Though really I gotta get some rest, 1 AM.
> Goodnight



Gnight, I absolutely loved the insane chat convo that stupid one off comment I made spawned btw. Was a good laugh.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

Good conversations are always a plus, there needs to be more of those


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Good conversations are always a plus, there needs to be more of those



Hey Lombaxx! Would you like to have one now?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hey Lombaxx! Would you like to have one now?


Yeah for sure!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Yeah for sure!



Cool! How have you been lately?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

Pretty good! You should send me direct messages so we don't get reply restrictions


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2017)

Huh, seems kinda dead here lately...kinda feels lonely, maybe am just moody.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> Huh, seems kinda dead here lately...kinda feels lonely, maybe am just moody.


No, it's not just you. It seems... quiet


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 5, 2017)

To be fair this thread has gone on for 788 pages


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> No, it's not just you. It seems... quiet



Yeah, It's almost eerie...there's a few 'busy' threads, but not what I'd call the most 'fun' sorts. I don't mind a good debate here and again, but sometimes, I tire of all the bickering and at the same time just want something more amusing!

I wish we had a forum games section, here, as silly as those are...tends to be a drama-free part of any forum, and a curious way to get to know other furs without a lot of pressure. Some of my best furry friends I met simply by 'getting' their sense of humor, via the abstraction of games like 'corrupted wish', and other timeworn examples.

That, and I miss RPs, and wish there was more interest...and, in writing in general. Guess I am just a bit lonely, these days.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, It's almost eerie...there's a few 'busy' threads, but not what I'd call the most 'fun' sorts. I don't mind a good debate here and again, but sometimes, I tire of all the bickering and at the same time just want something more amusing!
> 
> I wish we had a forum games section, here, as silly as those are...tends to be a drama-free part of any forum, and a curious way to get to know other furs without a lot of pressure. Some of my best furry friends I met simply by 'getting' their sense of humor, via the abstraction of games like 'corrupted wish', and other timeworn examples.
> 
> That, and I miss RPs, and wish there was more interest...and, in writing in general. Guess I am just a bit lonely, these days.



Yeah, I wouldn't mind a sillier part of the forum, myself. I'm having a hard time jumping in and finding new friends.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey hi bunny *trys to smile*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, It's almost eerie...


Bro, you nailed that one right on the head. Even IRL it's waaaaaay too quiet around here...


----------



## BritWolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't mind a sillier part of the forum, myself. I'm having a hard time jumping in and finding new friends.


Yep sure could use a games section.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 5, 2017)

Hmm maybe someone can recommend some good music albums. I like hip hop, bass & drum and pop.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 5, 2017)

So silent here. Anyways I see a lot of new people. Hi. And I dont have people I can flirt with.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah sometimes there's threads where I want to say something but at the same time I don't want to jump in it because I feel some people on here get annoyed by that kind of thing


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Mr. Fox? Its time...
> Is there still place in your corner?
> Could need one now...


There's always a place in my corner, you even get a straight jacket during your stay.

And you can all stop asking what the fox says now. >:C


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2017)

EVERYBODY DO THE FLOP! *flops*


----------



## Jarren (Apr 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> EVERYBODY DO THE FLOP! *flops*


I agree. *Flops vigorously*


----------



## Royn (Apr 5, 2017)

Flopping is completely AWESOME!  We Mustelids are adept flop artists!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

*transforms into as yet unseen ferret  fursona and flops like no tomorrow*


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

bleh, really hate the night sometimes.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> bleh, really hate the night sometimes.



It's day where I am (darn, my natural ferret mask isn't going to keep me hidden, I guess I won't get away with not handing in my assignment)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

What is this mystical "flopping" ritual?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Furry version of a Hail Mary.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

It does not sound comfortable


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2017)

Here I am stressing about money and work (or lack thereof) and my family is telling me about holidays and concerts and shit and they know I can't afford that shit right now. I really hate them sometimes...


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's day where I am (darn, my natural ferret mask isn't going to keep me hidden, I guess I won't get away with not handing in my assignment)



Hello person on the other side of the world, I'm stuck inside a gross swamp that the Spanish thought was worth something.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here I am stressing about money and work (or lack thereof) and my family is telling me about holidays and concerts and shit and they know I can't afford that shit right now. I really hate them sometimes...



I feel ya, we've all dealt with the money situation before.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Hello person on the other side of the world, I'm stuck inside a gross swamp that the Spanish thought was worth something.



Mexico? Wow, that's a surprise


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Mexico? Wow, that's a surprise


Think Mexico with DisneyLand.


----------



## Royn (Apr 5, 2017)

Flopping is the single funnest most effective technique to comfort EVAH!  Gotta do it right though, cause one can hurt themselves flopping on the wrong surfaces.....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I feel ya, we've all dealt with the money situation before.


There's just no getting away from it...


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Think Mexico with DisneyLand.



Florida? If you live in Melbourne we're city twins

Are there any foxes in Florida BTW?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 5, 2017)

So many people from Florida. I hope I'm not the only non-native pleb.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> There's just no getting away from it...



I invested in solar panels a year back, which really saved me when I got the boot from my last job. I try to be as frugal as possible these days, (the type of person that uses free phone services.) especially with the ongoing recession. Controversial opinion though, I think Trump's economic plans have some merit inspite of him being an orange manchild. There, I said it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I invested in solar panels a year back, which really saved me when I got the boot from my last job. I try to be as frugal as possible these days, (the type of person that uses free phone services.) especially with the ongoing recession. Controversial opinion though, I think Trump's economic plans have some merit inspite of him being an orange manchild. There, I said it.


So you're a bit of an entrepreneur, huh? Been thinking about investing myself but not sure how I'll go about it yet. Could play the stockmarket but I hear that's for suckers so maybe my local bank can set me up with something decent, maybe an uncoming business, at least they're a lot more reliable than some shifty stockbroker.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So you're a bit of an entrepreneur, huh? Been thinking about investing myself but not sure how I'll go about it yet. Could play the stockmarket but I hear that's for suckers so maybe my local bank can set me up with something decent, maybe an uncoming business, at least they're a lot more reliable than some shifty stockbroker.



I meant that I actually bought solar panels for my pad. I did dabble with the stock market sparingly, though not enough to appreciably say I'm an entrepreneur.  I invested in Lumber Liquidators post formaldehyde scandal. It made a decent return but not as much as I liked. Most other times I considered a company but got cold feet, cause I was paranoid I'd need a reserve of cash for an emergency thus the risk didn't feel worth it. If you're going to invest, be prepared to do alot of research and to think as opportunistically a possible. The general MO is to invest when everybody else is pulling out. Of course if the stock shows no future considering the conditions, well it's just a waste.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Adeptus Health was a company I had my eye on, they could come back strong, but right now they are at 1.19 a share, it's looking real bad for them.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 5, 2017)

Have any of you guys done the stock market game by any chance?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Have any of you guys done the stock market game by any chance?


Just one notable time really. Not enough to call myself well versed.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

My boring stock talk made everyone yawn and go to bed. Ding dang gosh darn.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 6, 2017)

I've thought about doing little stuff like a mutual fund or something, but I don't know crazy amounts about that stuff


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I meant that I actually bought solar panels for my pad.


I see...

Yeah solar is a good energy alternative, provided you invest in the right equipment and have the right use(s) for it. Electrical companies have been offering solar alternatives for some years now but they're ridiculously expensive compared to what you can do yourself. When they offered to do something for my mums house they quoted $15,000. Batteries usually being the most expensive component can cost anywhere from $800 to a few grand each new here, a decent inverter (let's say around 2,000 - 3,000 watt) can cost anywhere from $500 - $1,500, a decent panel (and you'll need at least 2) can cost anywhere from $200 up as well, that's not including wiring, a volt/amp meter, a battery tester or other litte expenses. Been thinking of doing something like that myself, might consider investing in a wind generator too if I go ahead.



KimberVaile said:


> The general MO is to invest when everybody else is pulling out. Of course if the stock shows no future considering the conditions, well it's just a waste.



Yep, I agree with that. This guy offers some good advice.



Ravofox said:


> Have any of you guys done the stock market game by any chance?



Unless you have a lot of money and know exactly what you're doing, I wouldn't advise it. If you don't spread your investments across multiple business and one goes under, you'll lose everything because most of your money is tied up in assets. It's often a very high risk game with very little pay-off. You should be a broker, they get all the money, and it's real, tangible money you can use.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 6, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> My boring stock talk made everyone yawn and go to bed. Ding dang gosh darn.



Don't worry. That hilarious last sentence made everyone wake up laughing


Mr. Fox said:


> I see...
> 
> Yeah solar is a good energy alternative, provided you invest in the right equipment and have the right use(s) for it. Electrical companies have been offering solar alternatives for some years now but they're ridiculously expensive compared to what you can do yourself. When they offered to do something for my mums house they quoted $15,000. Batteries usually being the most expensive component can cost anywhere from $800 to a few grand each new here, a decent inverter (let's say around 2,000 - 3,000 watt) can cost anywhere from $500 - $1,500, a decent panel (and you'll need at least 2) can cost anywhere from $200 up as well, that's not including wiring, a volt/amp meter, a battery tester or other litte expenses. Been thinking of doing something like that myself, might consider investing in a wind generator too if I go ahead.
> 
> ...



My economics class and Jungle 2 Jungle put me off doing anything stock market related


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I see...
> Yeah solar is a good energy alternative, provided you invest in the right equipment and have the right use(s) for it. Electrical companies have been offering solar alternatives for some years now but they're ridiculously expensive compared to what you can do yourself. When they offered to do something for my mums house they quoted $15,000. Batteries usually being the most expensive component can cost anywhere from $800 to a few grand each new here, a decent inverter (let's say around 2,000 - 3,000 watt) can cost anywhere from $500 - $1,500, a decent panel (and you'll need at least 2) can cost anywhere from $200 up as well, that's not including wiring, a volt/amp meter, a battery tester or other litte expenses. Been thinking of doing something like that myself, might consider investing in a wind generator too if I go ahead.
> 
> Unless you have a lot of money and know exactly what you're doing, I wouldn't advise it. If you don't spread your investments across multiple business, if one goes under you'll lose everything because your money is tied up in assets. It's often a very high risk game with very little pay-off. You should be a broker, they get all the money, and it's real, tangible money you can use.




Mine was about 10k for the whole setup, alot of people don't want to invest that sort of money even though it pays itself off, because they don't want to imagine themselves at 40/50/60 ect. I sure as hell didn't want to think about myself 15 years from now edging 40. Though, that sort of procrastination and reluctance is what defines bad fiscal responsibility. Better to set it up as early as you can. 10k is a pretty hard plunge, on top of paying for my classes, it has not been easy on me. Though, I don't ever think I made the wrong choice. Also, stocks are very dependent on the person. If you're in tune with the market's pulse and can anticipate the general psychology of a consumer, you'll make a killing. I've only used it for side income, which helped when I needed it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyways, need sleep, thanks all.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 6, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Its  interesting i'm the only one actually working on this stage, everyone else's in the pause.... i could do nearly everything i want now here



Or so you thought:


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

That feel when it's late at night and you hear the houseframe settling.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> That feel when it's late at night and you hear the houseframe settling.


Spooky. I keep hearing earshattering lightning strikes around me.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Spooky. I keep hearing earshattering lightning strikes around me.


As a californian, we don't get enough of that shit.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> As a californian, we don't get enough of that shit.


You just want rain, not more wildfires.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You just want rain, not more wildfires


True. We're literally just a 163,696 square mile firestarter block


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> maybe prohibite cigarettes? ^^


Brah how are we gonna smoke weed if we prohibit smokin :^Y 
(sure, edibles are a thing. But I can't handle weed anyways despite the San Fran young adult stereotype)


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Thats legal in FL?


I live in the San Fran bay area of California. Not a Floridan.

sooo idk if that legal in Florida cause I don't live there :^P


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 6, 2017)

It's fair game here in Washington


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> It's fair game here in Washington


The real question tho is: What kinda conventions you got up there?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 6, 2017)

What do you mean by that? Furry?


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

Furry, non furry, anythin'. Can even be ren fairs


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 6, 2017)

Most of the conventions of any type that I could think of are gonna be in Portland, at least that are close for me, I've went to a train convention when I was little and some kind of video game convention with some friends back an October


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

Also, not sure what part of Washington you live in but is it true Seattle has kickass coffee?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 6, 2017)

I've been up to Seattle like 3 times and haven't been able to stop and have any  I've had some of those cups that are called "Seattle's best" or something but I don't think it would compare to the real deal


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

If y'ever do, let us kno man. Seattle's reputation needs to be known


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 6, 2017)

For sure! I'm surprised that I didn't consider trying it when I was up there


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 6, 2017)

Just make sure not to _forget_ :^P


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 6, 2017)

How about the used chewing gum wall? I think it's quite pretty, honestly! (I've never actually been to Seatle, but I'd certainly like to go)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry needs to come back, that guys social autism was entertaining.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> How about the used chewing gum wall? I think it's quite pretty, honestly! (I've never actually been to Seatle, but I'd certainly like to go)



Sounds fun! We used to have the World's Largest Trash Can, here in Baltimore, but it rusted away.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 6, 2017)

@Mr. Fox


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 6, 2017)

I just haven't been able to explore Seattle that much in the trips that I've been there


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> @Mr. Fox


I know, amazing, right?



Spoiler



By the way, I'm gay.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

Fag cadre member (haha I said member) #5 reporting for faggotry.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

K serious though. Where is MadKiyo? He promised me a ticket to DisneyWurld.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 6, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> He promised me a ticket to DisneyWurld.


It looks like he lied to you


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> It looks like he lied to you



Like how he lied about his height and that he remembered my favorite pop song. Robber flies, *valley girls scoffs* sooooo typical. *eye rolls for dramatic effect*.


----------



## Mabus (Apr 6, 2017)

Guess i'll hang around here.... 
woof!.....


----------



## WolfyJake (Apr 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Guess i'll hang around here....
> woof!.....


Bork?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Guess i'll hang around here....
> woof!.....


Quack quack quack quack quack!


----------



## Mabus (Apr 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Quack quack quack quack quack!


................


----------



## WolfyJake (Apr 6, 2017)

Hehehehe
*meows*
Hehehehe
*runs off*


----------



## Mabus (Apr 6, 2017)

-__-


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2017)

(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ


----------



## WolfyJake (Apr 6, 2017)

I KNOW YOU CAN READ THIS PREY.
PLS STOP


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 6, 2017)

Aww


----------



## Royn (Apr 6, 2017)

Wotindashades is going on here?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

Smashed windows and burnt rubber


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

are not uncommon in Detroit is the end of that sentence.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Like how he lied about his height and that he remembered my favorite pop song. Robber flies, *valley girls scoffs* sooooo typical. *eye rolls for dramatic effect*.


I don't know how to respond to this.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't know how to respond to this.


Yeh, cuz you were caught in the act of lying.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2017)

Lying about what?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Lying about what?



There he goes again, ignoring all of my concerns, do you see what I have to deal with!?! I'm calling Dr. Phil, and then you can lie to HIS face. He can do a special called the fly who thought he was a flea. Cuz I don't see no wings on you.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Cuz I don't see no wings on you.



I don't have wings mounted as high as my head, that would be dumb.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

*edited because too much of a pussy.*


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

I had a boss just like that btw. Shit, that joke is a little too dark for my tastes. I think I'm going to edit that out


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 6, 2017)

Don't ask me why, this film clip is cringingly hillarious


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Don't ask me why, this film clip is cringingly hillarious


----------



## Mabus (Apr 6, 2017)

Woof


----------



## MT45 (Apr 6, 2017)

Woot woot, I got my new computer yesterday.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

All the Canidae  in the room raise the roof!


----------



## MT45 (Apr 6, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> All the Canidae in the room raise the roof!



You mean raise the woof?

Sorry, that was bad.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 6, 2017)

Lol, also why the heck does it still have that wiki link? For context, I wanted to make sure I wasn't being an idiot and misspelling Canidae.


----------



## MT45 (Apr 6, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Lol, also why the heck does it still have that wiki link? For context, I wanted to make sure I wasn't being an idiot and misspelling Canidae.



Probably an automatic thing.


----------



## MT45 (Apr 6, 2017)

It fits pretty well on my desk though.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2017)

Found a wild FAF member in the YouTube jungle, crikey!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 7, 2017)

MT45 said:


> It fits pretty well on my desk though.



Why do I let jealously consume me like this.

I- I fucking want it it looks beautiful! *sheds tear*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 7, 2017)

Boobies.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Boobies.



You're gay thus you have lost your privilege of randomly saying boobies & must pay the 10$ fine to the state.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> You're gay thus you have lost your privilege of randomly saying boobies & must pay the 10$ fine to the state.


I was talking about man-boobies. :v But tits are pretty rad.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I was talking about man-boobies. :v But tits are pretty rad.


**raises hand in gesture of cancellation**

*Fair enough, You may go!*


----------



## stimpy (Apr 7, 2017)

I just saw Lewis Spears stand up show and it was very funny


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 7, 2017)

stimpy said:


> I just saw Lewis Spears stand up show and it was very funny


Well what did Lewis spear?


----------



## Royn (Apr 7, 2017)

Louis Spears is what he does not what he did.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 7, 2017)

I like trains.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 7, 2017)

I´m bored creature and decided to be here.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I like trains.


Trains don't like me


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 7, 2017)

Today's a fun day, spent most of it working on a literary argument for my English 2 course. Great way to spend a Friday.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Apr 7, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Today's a fun day, spent most of it working on a literary argument for my English 2 course. Great way to spend a Friday.


I agree.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 8, 2017)

hello all its been awhile


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 8, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hello all its been awhile



Hey Light Tear Drop. Welcome back!


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 8, 2017)

That feeling when I try to say "you're gonna fuck yourself up" and "you're shooting yourself in the foot" and end up saying "you're gonna fuck your foot"

end me.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 8, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> That feeling when I try to say "you're gonna fuck yourself up" and "you're shooting yourself in the foot" and end up saying "you're gonna fuck your foot"
> 
> end me.



Is there an interesting backstory here?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

i´m corrupted by the e621.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Is there an interesting backstory here?


My friendgroup is great at doing dumb shit and we're all horrible at trying to tell eachother to not do dumb shit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

DId you know, that straight jackets are a kink in this fandom? It's true...


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> DId you know, that straight jackets are a kink in this fandom? It's true...


oki I really don´t care about kinks i would care if they hurt people.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> oki I really don´t care about kinks i would care if they hurt people.


But that's what straight jackets are there for sillly, to stop you from hurting yourself or other people lol!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> But that's what straight jackets are there for sillly, to stop you from hurting yourself or other people lol!


welp ok but they seem to be a rape tool


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hey Light Tear Drop. Welcome back!


thx what did i miss?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 8, 2017)

I seem to be getting motivated to do things at times where I can't do what I want to do and then when I can do them all of my motivation is lost, this is a cycle I feel I've been stuck in for quite some time


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> welp ok but they seem to be a rape tool


Eh, most things that fall into the realm of BDSM are a little rapey, but when it comes to bondage, furries excel at that.

By the way, this lamb chop is really tasty.



ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I seem to be getting motivated to do things at times where I can't do what I want to do and then when I can do them all of my motivation is lost, this is a cycle I feel I've been stuck in for quite some time



Welcome to the wonderful world of depression, where procrastination becomes more of a reality and getting things done don't.

By the way:


Spoiler









 Remember to greet each day with enthusiasm!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Eh, most things that fall into the realm of BDSM are a little rapey, but when it comes to bondage, furries excel at that.
> 
> By the way, this lamb chop is really tasty.


ok....


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of depression, where procrastination becomes more of a reality and getting things done don't.
> 
> By the way:
> 
> ...



I can't agree more with you


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Being an artist gives people depression.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

beep beep i'm a sheep I said beep beep I'm a sheep


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Kuro said:


> beep beep i'm a sheep I said beep beep I'm a sheep


I saw that on a vinesauce stream


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

Kuro said:


> beep beep i'm a sheep I said beep beep I'm a sheep


NO! >:C


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

I see that you guys know the references x3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

I've seen all of TomSka's stuff.

Now somebody kill me.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

things that ate my soul:
-furry
-asdf
-cyanide and happiness
-happy tree friends


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

Ah, Cyanide and Happiness. They nailed the fandom with this skit.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

I haven't seen this one XDDD


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Kuro said:


> I see that you guys know the references x3


I don´t


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

oh.. well then x3


----------



## Royn (Apr 8, 2017)

It is said that when life gives one lemons they shuold make lemonade.  Prefer to make a lemon/ghost pepper spray, baste grilled fish with it, then spray it in lifes eyes and face whilst enjoying spicy lemon grilled fish.  Multitasking rocks.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

Royn said:


> It is said that when life gives one lemons they shuold make lemonade.  Prefer to make a lemon/ghost pepper spray, baste grilled fish with it, then spray it in lifes eyes and face whilst enjoying spicy lemon grilled fish.  Multitasking rocks.


I prefer to make a lemon gun, then shoot the person in the eyes that gave you the lemons in the first place. I don't want your damn lemons! >:C

Also, relevant:


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I prefer to make a lemon gun, then shoot the person in the eyes that gave you the lemons in the first place. I don't want your damn lemons! >:C
> 
> Also, relevant:


Oh my god we had the same though haha


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

"AND I THINK THAT I'M JUST TOO CLOSE TO LOVE YOU" wubwubwubwub


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

DId someone day...dank memes? (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> DId someone day...dank memes? (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


furry x dank memes = internet heaven


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Kuro said:


> furry x dank memes = internet heaven


to be honest there is lots of hate on furries on dank memes


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> to be honest there is lots of hate on furries on dank memes


welcome to hate world x3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Kuro said:


> welcome to hate world x3


eh IDK


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

"the club isn't the best place to find a lover so the bar is where i go"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> to be honest there is lots of hate on furries on dank memes


This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

KNAWLEDGE


----------



## Zaddict16 (Apr 8, 2017)

How is everyone?


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm good ^^ thanks ;3


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

Imma go to bed ! good night everyone *giant hug*


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Kuro said:


> Imma go to bed ! good night everyone *giant hug*


Goodnight friend.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> How is everyone?


Really bored and you?


----------



## Zaddict16 (Apr 8, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Really bored and you?


Tired and kinda bored.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2017)

Boy, time really does fly. Only felt like a few years ago I was play-fighting with my nephew on his front lawn, now he's inviting me to his wedding. 

Somebody save me from this thing called age please...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Boy, time really does fly. Only felt like a few years ago I was play-fighting with my nephew on his front lawn, now he's inviting me to his wedding.
> 
> Somebody save me from this thing called age please...



All'righty If you say so!

_*Brings up A double barrel shotgun with elephant rounds in the barrel.




*_


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2017)

I was going to say at least you're always intellectually bettering yourself as you age.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 8, 2017)

I just learned that I'm the exact same height and weight that James Madison was during his presidency.

Maybe I'm the second coming!...


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I just learned that I'm the exact same height and weight that James Madison was during his presidency.
> 
> Maybe I'm the second coming!...



Yes, declare war on those perturbative British flies :V (and waste the entire nation's economy but who cares)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Yes, declare war on those perturbative British flies :V (and waste the entire nation's economy but who cares)



Yeah, I'll surely g- wait... "*flies*"?

Is that being used in a derogatory manner?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 8, 2017)

No, no dear sir. I assumed you would be the James Madison of American flies and preside over the war of 2017 against the British ones

PS it actually looks like he is shooing away a (British) fly


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> No, no dear sir. I assumed you would be the James Madison of American flies and preside over the war of 2017 against the British ones
> 
> PS it actually looks like he is shooing away a (British) fly



Ok, I take your word on that one.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2017)

Nobody will blame you if Washington D.C is razed, don't worry.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm afraid that also means you won't get credit for defending Louisiana from those dastardly tea drinkers either.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 8, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm afraid that also means you won't get credit for defending Louisiana from those dastardly tea drinkers either.



At least Florida will be saved from the people who created it


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> At least Florida will be saved from the people who created it



Take that Ponce De Leon, no Fountain of Youth for you! Madison laying down the law on your sorry Spanish ass!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 8, 2017)

Sadly, I have no quarrel in this fight. The British government isn't impressing my colony and the (certainly not American) flies here are too entrenched to defeat (so bad they supposedly make us talk funny, but oi caant hea it!)


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2017)

It's ok, we'll eventually tag along with the British in the long awaited sequel to the Opium War. I mean, Imperialism is the new cool thing to do, you're a dork if you don't and we _really_ wanted to be cool


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2017)

Race you to the Summer Palace! First one to get there gets to burn it!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2017)

Haha, ahhh that's kind of twisted. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 8, 2017)

Huh, what? What were you guys on about? I wasn't looking.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2017)

Making references to history that evokes the most elitist, self reassuring laughs that you can imagine.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 8, 2017)

WEST SIIIIDE BOOOOOY

Sorry, felt like changing the subject.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 9, 2017)

Ah yes, west side boy I agree


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 9, 2017)

Good, that's the name of my new musical, the newest Broadway sensation.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 9, 2017)

sounds like it's set in Seattle


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 9, 2017)

Ah come on, not lower Washington?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 9, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Ah come on, not lower Washington?



Or that too!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 9, 2017)

Well I]m drawing my "fursona" while listening to a podcast.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 9, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Well I]m drawing my "fursona" while listening to a podcast.



That's great! Hope it gives you some inspiration


----------



## MT45 (Apr 9, 2017)

I cannot wait for when it gets warm today. Supposed to be in the 70s.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 9, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> That's great! Hope it gives you some inspiration


It did a bit


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 9, 2017)

Well I ain´t got anything to draw.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 10, 2017)

*yawn* morning everyone


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> *yawn* morning everyone


Morning to you too creature :3


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 10, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Morning to you too creature :3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


I don´t know *shrugs*


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 10, 2017)

Well then it looks like im gonna go take my SAT and after that come home and play some dmc3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Well then it looks like im gonna go take my SAT and after that come home and play some dmc3


oki ( >0O)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hullo FAF today we'll be discussing the topic of being serious!


----------



## MT45 (Apr 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> *yawn* morning everyone



Friggin' adorable


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 10, 2017)

MT45 said:


> Friggin' adorable


yup


----------



## Eltup (Apr 10, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hullo FAF today we'll be discussing the topic of being serious!



Being serious? What's that? :v


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 10, 2017)

Eltup said:


> Being serious? What's that? :v


I don´t know buddy :|


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## DrExodium (Apr 10, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> [/QUCute :3


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Eltup (Apr 10, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I don´t know buddy :|


Is it a food, perhaps? :d


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 10, 2017)

Eltup said:


> Is it a food, perhaps? :d


Gives a new meaning to eating your own words.


----------



## Royn (Apr 10, 2017)

Food??  Distinctly sensed mention of foods...  LOL  Drove up to the orderbox of Wendys once and after the "Welcome to Wendys can I help you?"  I said in a quite normal and clear serious voice.... "Yes. One food, please."  There was silence for like almost a whole twenty seconds...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 10, 2017)

Royn said:


> Food??  Distinctly sensed mention of foods...  LOL  Drove up to the orderbox of Wendys once and after the "Welcome to Wendys can I help you?"  I said in a quite normal and clear serious voice.... "Yes. One food, please."  There was silence for like almost a whole twenty seconds...


A whole 20 seconds that the person behind you could have used.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 10, 2017)

It's crunch time for my courses. Have to get so much done in so little time. Very stressful, feels like I need one of those stress balls.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 10, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> It's crunch time for my courses.QUOTE]



Getting a degree in doritology?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 10, 2017)

No, I mean it's college mandate to due crunches before every assignment, something about physical activity or something. I wasn't paying attention. They get real pissy when you don't, failed a couple people over it, real cray cray.


----------



## Royn (Apr 10, 2017)

there was no one behind me.  Wouldnt have if there were.  I will now stick my tongue out at you with a healthy "Nyaah!"


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 10, 2017)

Royn said:


> I will now stick my tongue out at you with a healthy "Nyaah!"



I don't know what that means.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 11, 2017)

Eltup said:


> Is it a food, perhaps? :d


Maybe


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 11, 2017)

I´m really bored :v


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Im soo bored look at this....


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Im soo bored look at this....View attachment 17988


Looks really realistic


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 11, 2017)

I´M SO BARED AHHH


----------



## Eltup (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Im soo bored look at this....View attachment 17988



What on earth is that .-.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 11, 2017)

Eltup said:


> What on earth is that .-.


Me :3


----------



## Oriie (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Im soo bored look at this....View attachment 17988


That's the cutest thing i've ever seen in my whole life


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Oriie said:


> That's the cutest thing i've ever seen in my whole life



Tysm!!! Its supposed to look like this lol


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Eltup said:


> What on earth is that .-.


 This View attachment 17997


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 11, 2017)

Oriie said:


> That's the cutest thing i've ever seen in my whole life


oh you


----------



## Oriie (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Tysm!!! Its supposed to look like this lolView attachment 17997


Close enough


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 11, 2017)

I´m dumb haha


----------



## Oriie (Apr 11, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m dumb haha


You are the second cutest thing :3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 11, 2017)

Oriie said:


> You are the second cutest thing :3


aww thanks! <:3


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2017)

It's so good to have a new phone, now I can relax here in the mall, enjoying my milkshake and talking to you nerds, NEE_EEERRRRRRDS! _:U


----------



## Royn (Apr 11, 2017)

Kicking back after work, hanging with the eldest cub whos FINALLY doing her taxes, and smoking a bowl.  So cool living in a "Legal" State...  Oh, and drinking coffee.  Lots of coffee.  It is to me as water is to most others.  And yes, am a confirmed kick assing nerd.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 11, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m dumb haha



That profile pic fits so well with that!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm bored, so I'm gonna give open chat a whirl.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm bored


Hi bored I'm Mr. Fox. :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

My name's actually Jamie.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

So, uh... What do you talk about in open chat?


----------



## Royn (Apr 11, 2017)

nearly every random thing imaginable.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok... So, basically I'm asking is, what's not allowed?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ok... So, basically I'm asking is, what's not allowed?



I actually have no idea. I guess there are common sense things you shouldn't say though, so just be careful. Otherwise, enjoy


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Kk! Anyway, I've been curious about something. Why are canines the most popular species for fursonas?


----------



## AGreenSpark (Apr 11, 2017)

I like dark chocolate a lot but I typically eat milk chocolate. I don't really care for white chocolate (its just the taste idk). My favorite candy is peanut M&M's but eating regular M&M's with pretzels at the same time is a pretty close second.

I kinda just did a random post because.....I can....yeah..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2017)

This food court smells sooooo goooood!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 11, 2017)

God im bored


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

AGreenSpark said:


> I like dark chocolate a lot but I typically eat milk chocolate. I don't really care for white chocolate (its just the taste idk). My favorite candy is peanut M&M's but eating regular M&M's with pretzels at the same time is a pretty close second.
> 
> I kinda just did a random post because.....I can....yeah..


I'd probably post a non-sequitur like that, too...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> God im bored


Me too! Whenever I try to get some conversations going, I always seem to pick a time when site traffic is light...


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Me too! Whenever I try to get some conversations going, I always seem to pick a time when site traffic is light...



Think i'll go set some fires to things, make it interesting.

or learn or play a game or talk to people, iunno this making friends therapy is bullshit imo


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Think i'll go set some fires to things, make it interesting.
> 
> or learn or play a game or talk to people, iunno this making friends therapy is bullshit imo


You're a pyro?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You're a pyro?



We need @Mabus, stat!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> We need @Mabus, stat!!


Who's Mabus?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey, does anyone wanna get a request of arttttttttt im soooo bored


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi, Oakenheel!  Thanks again for the profile you drew of me!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Who's Mabus?



Everyone's favourite Texan dire wolf firefighter


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh! I'm always looking for more artwork of my OC. Since you're bored, feel up to drawing another pic of my OC?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello Jamie! Your very welcome! ^W^


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah! I could totally draw another pic of u!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Yeah! I could totally draw another pic of u!


Oh, cool! I'd appreciate that!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 11, 2017)

holy shit you can make napalm with styrofoam, soap and gasoline

tonight just got fun


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> holy shit you can make napalm with styrofoam, soap and gasoline
> 
> tonight just got fun


Oh, wow.... Where did you find that out, by the way?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, wow.... Where did you find that out, by the way?


Better question is *why*?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Better question is *why*?


Trust me, you can find out a lot of disturbing things when you're bored and have Wikipedia open.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 11, 2017)

I need to add alcohol into this equation and a camera but I dont have either :c


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Trust me, you can find out a lot of disturbing things when you're bored and have Wikipedia open.



I find many disturbing things when I'm bored and have FA open.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> I need to add alcohol into this equation and a camera but I dont have either :c


Napalm, alcohol and a camera. This can't possibly end well.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I find many disturbing things when I'm bored and have FA open.


Let me guess: Vore or gore?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Let me guess: Vore or gore?



There are worse things than that.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

WELP I THINK I FINISHED THE PIC IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WRONG CONVERSATION... btw i was trying out new styles and this kinda failed...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> There are worse things than that.


Ok. Shoot.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> WELP I THINK I FINISHED THE PIC IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WRONG CONVERSATION... btw i was trying out new styles and this kinda failed...View attachment 18014


It actually looks really nice. My only issue with it are the eyes.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It actually looks really nice. My only issue with it are the eyes.



Oh, darnit i forgot the eyes...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Oh, darnit i forgot the eyes...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

Those eyes, they stare infinitely into the abyss of people's souls.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Those eyes, they stare infinitely into the abyss of people's souls.


I feel like I heard that somewhere before... Sounds like something that would describe a Magikarp or some other super-derpy Pokemon.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE my imagination has twisted it...


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

SPOOKEH SPOOKEH SPOOOOOOKEH


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh, no! I'm cursed now!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> There are worse things than that.



Tumblr?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

GUYS WE NEED A WRITER!!!!!!!!!!!! NEW BOOK IDEA:


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Lol bad art


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh, boy...


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

STARRING JAMIE THE FOXXXXXXX


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Okay. I guess I'm now the main character of some horror story.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay. I guess I'm now the main character of some horror story.


Great, you can be my accomplice in crime.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Lol made that just now XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Funny thing... My OC's story does actually have a few "horror" elements at the end. She's "taken" by a Egyptian pyramid while she's tagging along with her archaeologist girlfriend.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Funny thing... My OC's story does actually have a few "horror" elements at the end. She's "taken" by a Egyptian pyramid while she's tagging along with her archaeologist girlfriend.



ERMAGURD MY SONA IS AN ARCHEOLOGIST TOO


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

is anyone willing to write this story?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> ERMAGURD MY SONA IS AN ARCHEOLOGIST TOO


Actually, my fursona is a photographer. Hence my username.  Her girlfriend, Alexandra, is the archaeologist.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> is anyone willing to write this story?


Which one?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Which one?


 Corrupted souls or whatever *i forgot*


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Nope its twisted souls


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> View attachment 18018


Oh. I'm actually already in the process of writing that story of my OC. It's called Hieroglyphs: The Tale of Jamie Foxworthy. Yup... That's exactly where my OC dies...


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

MAN O MAN AN IDEA POPPED INTO MY HEAD


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

WHILE SHE IS INSIDE THE PYRIMID HER SOUL IS CORRUPTED BY SPIRITS AND ALL THAT CRAP


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> MAN O MAN AN IDEA POPPED INTO MY HEAD


Yeah?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> WHILE SHE IS INSIDE THE PYRIMID HER SOUL IS CORRUPTED BY SPIRITS AND ALL THAT CRAP


Oh... Um... Although it might be cliche, she's mummified. I was inspired by a comic called "Archeologis Vixen" by Ricardo Canheta...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

What would a soul corruption even look like?


----------



## Royn (Apr 11, 2017)

It was a dark and stormy night, when horrifyingly suddenly a monumentally horrifying Egyptian pyramid swooped out of the horrifying clouds and horrid rain, scooping up an extremely furry and completely horrified photographer and the furry ass archeologist she was accompanying who was busy sniffing and digging around in the horrifyingly sticky mud. 
  After that it was all luxurious baths, the finest Egyptian clothing, the most precious jewelry, and thrones.  As it turns out, both the photographer and archeologist were Egyptian Princesses, long lost but finally found. 
     The End?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Royn said:


> It was a dark and stormy night, when horrifyingly suddenly a monumentally horrifying Egyptian pyramid swooped out of the horrifying clouds and horrid rain, scooping up an extremely furry and completely horrified photographer and the furry ass archeologist she was accompanying who was busy sniffing and digging around in the horrifyingly sticky mud.
> After that it was all luxurious baths, the finest Egyptian clothing, the most precious jewelry, and thrones.  As it turns out, both the photographer and archeologist were Egyptian Princesses, long lost but finally found.
> The End?


"Dark and stormy night", eh?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

Royn said:


> It was a dark and stormy night, when horrifyingly suddenly a monumentally horrifying Egyptian pyramid swooped out of the horrifying clouds and horrid rain, scooping up an extremely furry and completely horrified photographer and the furry ass archeologist she was accompanying who was busy sniffing and digging around in the horrifyingly sticky mud.
> After that it was all luxurious baths, the finest Egyptian clothing, the most precious jewelry, and thrones.  As it turns out, both the photographer and archeologist were Egyptian Princesses, long lost but finally found.
> The End?



And then Ra and Anubis came down to party.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Heh... You know, it's sorta interesting seeing what other people do your OC. Now I know what it's like to be Dizzie.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> And then Ra and Anubis came down to party.


Noooooo! That's too lighthearted! I love writing about darkness and depression and despair!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Noooooo! That's too lighthearted! I love writing about darkness and depression and despair!



Have you tried MYSTERY?


----------



## Royn (Apr 11, 2017)

And then the two furry princesses were horrified to despair when they found out they were to be sacrificed by live mummification to Ra, after being repeatedly violated by Anubis over the period of a solar year.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

NEWWWW COVERRRR *wip*


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 11, 2017)

Newwwwwwer cover!!!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's so good to have a new phone, now I can relax here in the mall, enjoying my milkshake and talking to you nerds, NEE_EEERRRRRRDS! _:U


AWWW thanks I always knew I was a nerd ;3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

oh no I missed a conversation stupid time <:<


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

Good Afternoon you all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

It's Easter, and any Scandinavian knows these products!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's Easter, and any Scandinavian knows these products!


Alrighty then


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 12, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> NEWWWW COVERRRR *wip*View attachment 18019


Very cool, sweetie. Can I ask what is happening?


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 12, 2017)

@Oriie  hi mate.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

I´m bored :<


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 12, 2017)

@DrExodium Your fursona is so weird, what is this. Waaat


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

I


Martin2W said:


> @DrExodium Your fursona is so weird, what is this. Waaat


It´s a thing that you find deep in the ocean :v


----------



## Royn (Apr 12, 2017)

Yaay its turning green here finally!  Spring has sprung!


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m bored :<



Boredom is a sad state and, unless you are incarcerated or otherwise prevented from taking action, completely avoidable.

I haven't been bored in decades; I have too much to do for boredom to take hold.

So, what's your excuse for doing nothing about it?


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 12, 2017)

Royn said:


> Yaay its turning green here finally!  Spring has sprung!


It snowed yesterday, today raining.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Boredom is a sad state and, unless you are incarcerated or otherwise prevented from taking action, completely avoidable.
> 
> I haven't been bored in decades; I have too much to do for boredom to take hold.
> 
> So, what's your excuse for doing nothing about it?


Well I don´t have school and I don´t want to g outisde so i´m in my bubble with my wacom tablet here staring at the screen typing this message.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 12, 2017)

Just got back from delivering food to people in need

Doesn't feel as good as my stimulant drugs tho >:c


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

I have nothing to draw


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm surprised people still use this thread...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 12, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I'm surprised people still use this thread...



I'm surprised you still use this thread after you claimed to have quit fur affinity forums *right there in your signature! *


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 12, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I'm surprised you still use this thread after you claimed to have quit fur affinity forums *right there in your signature! *


TBH, the signature is a fucking pain to deal with...


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

Me use it because me like


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Me use it because me like


Fair enough


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

*yawn* :|


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2017)

Well, another day of working at the library...I came across this, and had to laugh! (MLS=Masters in Library Science)


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Well, another day of working at the library...I came across this, and had to laugh! (MLS=Masters in Library Science)


Cool. :3


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Cool. :3



Thanks...I came across an entire website of parody books like this, dealing with librarians and libraries, and it had me laughing!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 12, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Very cool, sweetie. Can I ask what is happening?


 Its PRIVATE BUMBUMBUMMM


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Thanks...I came across an entire website of parody books like this, dealing with librarians and libraries, and it had me laughing!


Well I don´t have a good sense of humor but I can see that.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 12, 2017)

I´m gonna go to sleep now good night you all :3


----------



## Rystren (Apr 12, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*



Should have guessed


----------



## Rystren (Apr 12, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Should have guessed


Lol. I needed to update the garden in here


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Lol. I needed to update the garden in here



But, it's like your registered trademark


----------



## Rystren (Apr 12, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> But, it's like your registered trademark


So true


----------



## Royn (Apr 12, 2017)

Librarian smut novels.... Clever, and LOL.  Cashews are not nuts.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

*yawn* Morning!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 13, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> *yawn* Morning!



Good morning Exodium (night for Australians)


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Good morning Exodium (night for Australians)


Good morning to you too.


----------



## Oriie (Apr 13, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Well I don´t have school and I don´t want to g outisde so i´m in my bubble with my wacom tablet here staring at the screen typing this message.


Soul brother!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello Oriie


----------



## Oriie (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi @DrExodium , what's up?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

Oriie said:


> Hi @DrExodium , what's up?


Nothing just bored and you?


----------



## Oriie (Apr 13, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Nothing just bored and you?


Bored :|..


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

Oriie said:


> Bored :|..


It happens


----------



## Oriie (Apr 13, 2017)

Yup..


DrExodium said:


> It happens


meh


----------



## Oriie (Apr 13, 2017)

@Martin2W, Hello


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 13, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> That feeling when I try to say "you're gonna fuck yourself up" and "you're shooting yourself in the foot" and end up saying "you're gonna fuck your foot"
> 
> end me.


Are you fucking sorry?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

I´m bored


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 13, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *faceplants*


Why  are you face planting?


----------



## Rystren (Apr 13, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *faceplants*


That is my job. *faceplants*


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

I´m really bored now.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That is my job. *faceplants*


Oh alright then.
Well I don´t have a job.


----------



## Rystren (Apr 13, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m really bored now.


I can agree to that


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I can agree to that


yeah


----------



## Royn (Apr 13, 2017)

WINGS!  Thats it!  Gonna get a pair of wings!  Like a bigole flying Fox!  Except not a Fox.  Be the first winged Ottergal!  Yep, must have bigole bat wings.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 13, 2017)

Royn said:


> WINGS!  Thats it!  Gonna get a pair of wings!  Like a bigole flying Fox!  Except not a Fox.  Be the first winged Ottergal!  Yep, must have bigole bat wings.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

Made a random tucan


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Made a random tucan View attachment 18060


Random tucan is the best tucan.


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 14, 2017)

The world must witness this masterpeice...


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Made a random tucan View attachment 18060


Your art is fantastic


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 14, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That is my job. *faceplants*


But I want to have a job. *rolls around*


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But I want to have a job. *rolls around*



You had one job, but then you got greedy 
*Faceplants in frustration*


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 14, 2017)

This is the worst orgy ever


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 14, 2017)

Damm


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

this show used to scare me when I was a kid <:<


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> this show used to scare me when I was a kid <:<View attachment 18062



What show is it?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What show is it?


The marvelous misadventures of Flapjack.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> The marvelous misadventures of Flapjack.



Oh, the creative director of that show is the creator of Regular Show


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, the creative director of that show is the creator of Regular Show


Oh alright but that show scared me a lot by it]s ugly painting images.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 14, 2017)

*woof*


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> *woof*


*Bloop*


----------



## Oriie (Apr 14, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> The world must witness this masterpeice...


Oh god its perfect


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Oriie said:


> Oh god its perfect


I wish rap was like this again


----------



## Oriie (Apr 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I wish rap was like this again


 Make rap great again


----------



## Atsuma (Apr 14, 2017)

I need someone to rp with..


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Oriie said:


> Make rap great again


Yeah now a  days it´s only about sex,money and drugs.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Atsuma said:


> I need someone to rp with..


Sorry I never rped before<:<


----------



## Oriie (Apr 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Yeah now a  days it´s only about sex,money and drugs.


True that


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

* BLOOP BLOOP*


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> * BLOOP BLOOP*


BLOOOPITY BLOOP


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> BLOOOPITY BLOOP


BLOOPY BLOOP BLOOOOP!!


----------



## IncubusZenith (Apr 14, 2017)

I seem to have come in at an interesting time


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

IncubusZenith said:


> I seem to have come in at an interesting time


I don´t know *shrugs*


----------



## IncubusZenith (Apr 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I don´t know *shrugs*



I don't know either


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Wow


Wow what?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

I bored *bloop bloop bloop*


----------



## Oriie (Apr 14, 2017)

When werent you bored? The legends are saying that one day you werent bored.. but I cant tell


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Oriie said:


> When werent you bored? The legends are saying that one day you werent bored.. but I cant tell


When I was doing something.


----------



## Oriie (Apr 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> When I was doing something.


So legends are true.. I have an idea.. Do something with me :3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Oriie said:


> So legends are true.. I have an idea.. Do something with me :3


Like what?


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 14, 2017)

Fourth anniversary of getting with the beau today~


----------



## Oriie (Apr 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Like what?


Hoped that you have an idea as I am bored too ^^"


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Fourth anniversary of getting with the beau today~


Congrats I guess


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

Oriie said:


> Hoped that you have an idea as I am bored too ^^"


Ideas I don´t have any as I have a very dirty mind.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 14, 2017)

Idk im bored


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Idk im bored


Cool.


----------



## Royn (Apr 14, 2017)

Easter bunnies hiding eggs....  Preposterous rubbish!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 14, 2017)

Royn said:


> Easter bunnies hiding eggs....  Preposterous rubbish!


*Blows rasberry* NONSENCE


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

I didn´t eat eggs


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I didn´t eat eggs


You don't EAT Easter eggs...


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> You don't EAT Easter eggs...


I did but I haven´t ate any in 2 years


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 14, 2017)

YAHHhHhhhhHh


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 14, 2017)

Easter Bunnies will no longer be a problem.

and now i'm gonna need some salt


----------



## Royn (Apr 14, 2017)

Easter bunnies ARE delicious....


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 14, 2017)

You ever have those moments where you take a selfie of yourself with the beauty mode off and all you can think is god damn I look old? Think I'll leave beauty mode on from now on.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You ever have those moments where you take a selfie of yourself with the beauty mode off and all you can think is god damn I look old? Think I'll leave beauty mode on from now on.


The more I think about it, the more I think I will age like Christopher Walken.


----------



## Royn (Apr 14, 2017)

The cruel illusion of age is second only to the cruelest illusion of time.  Both are functions of corporeality.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You ever have those moments where you take a selfie of yourself with the beauty mode off and all you can think is god damn I look old? Think I'll leave beauty mode on from now on.


Tbh I've just come to the conclusion that I can't take good selfies on an android phone front cam even with beauty mode on; Not sure if you're droid or apple, just puttin it out there lol


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 14, 2017)

I need a beauty mode


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 14, 2017)

If only real life had a beauty mode lmao


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 14, 2017)

Tbh as long as people take care of their skin and hair, they look good. Cleanliness is the biggest factor.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 14, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Tbh as long as people take care of their skin and hair, they look good. Cleanliness is the biggest factor.


And smell. Cleanliness is a good smell. I'll take an ugly person that smells ok over the handsomest dude who stinks like ass.


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 15, 2017)

Do you think God stays in heaven because he, too, lives in fear of what he has created?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 15, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> Do you think God stays in heaven because he, too, lives in fear of what he has created?



What, a talking computer-savy husky?! No, I think he'd be proud of that one
I agree about the video though


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

Good morning :3


----------



## Oriie (Apr 15, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> I just saw this for the first time today; the most awesome combination of childhood nostalgia and side-splitting laughter inducing humor....


Oh no it happened
They did it


----------



## Oriie (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi everyone


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

Oriie said:


> Hi everyone


Hello :3


----------



## Oriie (Apr 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Hello :3


What's up ^^?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

Oriie said:


> What's up ^^?


Nothing just making a crappy comic


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

Oriie said:


> What's up ^^?


And you?


----------



## Oriie (Apr 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> And you?


uuu.. Crappy Comic, wanna see it if you can show me ^^.. Everything's fine.. I'm still working at my sona


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

Oriie said:


> uuu.. Crappy Comic, wanna see it if you can show me ^^.. Everything's fine.. I'm still working at my sona


Oh alright then good luck and I will show the comic when i´m done.


----------



## Oriie (Apr 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Oh alright then good luck and I will show the comic when i´m done.


Thank you


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 15, 2017)

Crappy comic? This is right in my territory


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

I´m done


----------



## Oriie (Apr 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m done View attachment 18092


oh no its sad :C


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

Oriie said:


> oh no its sad :C


yah :<
I took an hour to make this


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

Welp I´m bored again


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

Is this sexual?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh my


----------



## Royn (Apr 15, 2017)

Curious and curiouser...


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 15, 2017)

Royn said:


> Curious and curiouser...


Hmm?


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm reminded over the Easter Holiday how boring it can be...like many holidays, really, where your friends are busy with their families, and you either don't really have a family, or get along with them, so it gives you that lonely, quiet feeling. It's partly me, but I've always felt a certain sense of abandonment and isolation on holidays, Christmas being the worst for me.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> I'm reminded over the Easter Holiday how boring it can be...like many holidays, really, where your friends are busy with their families, and you either don't really have a family, or get along with them, so it gives you that lonely, quiet feeling. It's partly me, but I've always felt a certain sense of abandonment and isolation on holidays, Christmas being the worst for me.



Oh, that's unfortunate. Sadly for many people holidays are in fact bitter reminders of events best forgotten or highlight family distance or disunity. However, I'm sure you will find some enjoyment on these days, maybe not right now but in the near future. Perhaps try going out to events or find new people to celebrate with. I'm sure the joy will return


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 15, 2017)

I just made brownies and I was told I can't eat them because I had to make them for tomorrow. Now I have to wait 12 hours to eat them.


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, that's unfortunate. Sadly for many people holidays are in fact bitter reminders of events best forgotten or highlight family distance or disunity. However, I'm sure you will find some enjoyment on these days, maybe not right now but in the near future. Perhaps try going out to events or find new people to celebrate with. I'm sure the joy will return



Yeah, that's what I tend to do. (or try to) I might head to this hipster dive bar a few blocks away, that's having an 80s music night, see what's going on...I'm pretty easily bored, and am that odd extrovert among furries. I mean, I am very contemplative and sensitive, but I tend to need a certain amount of human interaction, or I go crazy, like I'm in solitary confinement!  And yep, for a lot of people the holidays do remind you of family distance, disunity, and even the fact that you're too broke to visit very much.


----------



## Royn (Apr 15, 2017)

SWEDISH FISH YAAAY!!!!!!


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I just made brownies and I was told I can't eat them because I had to make them for tomorrow. Now I have to wait 12 hours to eat them.



Give them to me, and I will protect them!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> Give them to me, and I will protect them!


Ha! Hahahaha!















No


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ha! Hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? You don't trust the innocent skunk? 

He'll give the whole tray back, tomorrow.

Empty.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 15, 2017)

It is for other people.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> I mean, I am very contemplative and sensitive, but I tend to need a certain amount of human interaction, or I go crazy, like I'm in solitary confinement.


I relate with this so much


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> I'm reminded over the Easter Holiday how boring it can be...like many holidays, really, where your friends are busy with their families, and you either don't really have a family, or get along with them, so it gives you that lonely, quiet feeling. It's partly me, but I've always felt a certain sense of abandonment and isolation on holidays, Christmas being the worst for me.


I know the feeling kind of that´s why I think holidays are a bit useless to celebrate.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> It is for other people.



Oh, and I suppose your motives are innocent, coming from a self-proclaimed villainous assassin fly?!  :V


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

Morning :3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

This Easter is a bit crap for me


----------



## Oriie (Apr 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> View attachment 18103
> Is this sexual?


It cant be sexual if you dont what is it


----------



## Oriie (Apr 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> This Easter is a bit crap for me


Why ?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

Oriie said:


> Why ?


Well the table where I draw was occupied.


----------



## Oriie (Apr 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Well the table where I draw was occupied.


Oh no.. How dare they did that  I love your crappy comics.. and style


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

Oriie said:


> Oh no.. How dare they did that  I love your crappy comics.. and style


Well I have access to it now


----------



## Oriie (Apr 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Well I have access to it now


Oh.. good


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

I drew some weird stuff


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I drew some weird stuffView attachment 18116


I didn't want them anyway.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I didn't want them anyway.


haha


----------



## Royn (Apr 16, 2017)

Easter sunday.  Meh.


----------



## Oriie (Apr 16, 2017)

Royn said:


> Easter sunday.  Meh.


I have the same feelings


----------



## Royn (Apr 16, 2017)

Yep,  Im all like "go eat a big greasy ham, easter".


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

I just think of it as food day since I don't celebrate Easter. The only thing I need today is...


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

Well i´m bored


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Well i´m bored


Same...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 16, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> The world must witness this masterpeice...


Thought it was going to play this at first


----------



## Royn (Apr 16, 2017)

When bored usually Maple.  Whats your bored?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

Royn said:


> When bored usually Maple.  Whats your bored?


I got nothing to do.


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 16, 2017)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-502184835%2Fbored-song
I made this because I was bored.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-502184835%2Fbored-song
> I made this because I was bored.


Cool.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

I made this crappy image


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

Is it classified porn if the image has no genitals showing?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Thought it was going to play this at first


I see your fat rat and raise with a huge cheese.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I see your fat rat and raise with a huge cheese.



I imagine this would be literally worth its weight in 'pounds'.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I imagine this would be literally worth its weight in 'pounds'.


Want a cheese the size of ten babies? You know where to look.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

I love cheese :3


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I love cheese :3


Who doesn't!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> Who doesn't!


people who are allergic


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

Well happy 800 pages then


----------



## Royn (Apr 16, 2017)

Cheese is a major reason the universe continues.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 16, 2017)

Royn said:


> Cheese is a major reason the universe continues.


Milk is one of the ingredients.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

It's been said before, but what a stranger world where we consume fish eggs, milk, naturally toxic fruits, and weird valuable fungi that grow in the ground because we can.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 16, 2017)

Cheese <3


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> It's been said before, but what a stranger world where we consume fish eggs, milk, naturally toxic fruits, and weird valuable fungi that grow in the ground because we can.



And also entirely synthetic products...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> It's been said before, but what a stranger world where we consume fish eggs, milk, naturally toxic fruits, and weird valuable fungi that grow in the ground because we can.



Don't forget literal poison that many consume in large quantities


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 16, 2017)

I love high fructose corn syrup!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I love high fructose corn syrup!


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh all the food around me today


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I love high fructose corn syrup!


What kind of scrub do you take me for? I'm talking about the nectar of the gods here


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What kind of scrub do you take me for? I'm talking about the nectar of the gods here



Nah sugar is better, I would know better. Yellow jackets are idiots though, they would think it's sugar as they often do.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

I might have replied to the wrong person, I don't know.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Nah sugar is better, I would know better. Yellow jackets are idiots though, they would think it's sugar as they often do.



I'm talking this


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I'm talking this


I misread your post


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2017)

It's Easter in Baltimore...me and a friend got a bucket of fried Chicken from a local chain called Hip-Hop Fried Chicken, and Lake Trout, and it's really good, after going out Saturday and having a very wild night of excess...yikes! One thing you can count on here is decent fried chicken.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> It's Easter in Baltimore...me and a friend got a bucket of fried Chicken from a local chain called Hip-Hop Fried Chicken, and Lake Trout, and it's really good, after going out Saturday and having a very wild night of excess...yikes! One thing you can count on here is decent fried chicken.


 There's like no places near me with decent fried chicken sadly


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> There's like no places near me with decent fried chicken sadly



It is one of those simple, yet amazingly good things. The best fried Chicken in Maryland, though, is at this place way out in the country, called Red Rooster, that's been there forever...just this little hole in the wall place, mainly take out, with some tables outside. If ya ever pass by it...stop!

In all it's glory!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> It is one of those simple, yet amazingly good things. The best fried Chicken in Maryland, though, is at this place way out in the country, called Red Rooster, that's been there forever...just this little hole in the wall place, mainly take out, with some tables outside. If ya ever pass by it...stop!
> 
> In all it's glory!



Do they have mustard sauce?


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 16, 2017)

Haha for sure if im in the area!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 17, 2017)

I woke up


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 17, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I woke up



Thank goodness, that means you're not brain dead. YAAAAAY


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Thank goodness, that means you're not brain dead. YAAAAAY


yesterday I made playboy bunny art of a youtuber that I watch.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 17, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> yesterday I made playboy bunny art of a youtuber that I watch.



Whoops, I think my diagnosis was wrong. KIDDING that's fine


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Whoops, I think my diagnosis was wrong. KIDDING that's fine


is it fine if I show here?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 17, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> is it fine if I show here?



As long as it's not sexual I guess


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> As long as it's not sexual I guess


In what way sexual?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 17, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> In what way sexual?



Haha, well technically anything relating to playboy is
But I think you know what I mean


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Haha, well technically anything relating to playboy is
> But I think you know what I mean


Kind of


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 17, 2017)

Well now I can]t stop drawing the playboy bunny outfits


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 17, 2017)

I am bored now :3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 17, 2017)

I made this hope it]s not bad to post it here


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 17, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I made this hope it]s not bad to post it here View attachment 18128



Haha, that's totally fine


----------



## Royn (Apr 17, 2017)

Awash with the spectrum of alloyed colors that permeate reality in countless shades of grey, the mind boggles little and whirls a lot, flinging tiny seeds of thought to the furthest reaches of consciousness, there to settle and grow in the garden of ideas and dreams, to eventually produce the fruit of labor.



And thats how swedish fish are made into jellybeans, also known as "Swedish Fish caviar".


----------



## Rystren (Apr 17, 2017)

*casually rolls*


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *casually rolls*


Woah! Don't get too crazy now!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Woah! Don't get too crazy now!



I know, right? That threw me into a spasm and I nearly died.


----------



## Royn (Apr 17, 2017)

casually rolls are great with lazy jam.  And Coffee...


----------



## Rystren (Apr 17, 2017)

As long as I'm not crashing ships. Lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> As long as I'm not crashing ships. Lol




We've found the ship captain of the Titanic confirmed.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> As long as I'm not crashing ships. Lol


Hey hey now! Leave that in the past


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 17, 2017)

Pokemon is gay.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pokemon is gay.



Fake and gay*


----------



## Royn (Apr 17, 2017)

Have a pokemon thats neither of those.  It is an Appendage.  It evolved from a Chromosome.


----------



## Rystren (Apr 17, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Hey hey now! Leave that in the past


That's not easy


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 17, 2017)

My piloting skills have improved quite a lot since I first started flying


----------



## Rystren (Apr 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> My piloting skills have improved quite a lot since I first started flying


Mine started getting worse when i started showing off.  Star Destroyers aren't meant to drift.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Mine started getting worse when i started showing off.  Star Destroyers aren't meant to drift.


Yessssssssss


----------



## Rystren (Apr 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Yessssssssss


Nor are half the ships i get my paws on


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 18, 2017)

I am back and morning  and I also made this


----------



## Simo (Apr 18, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I am back and morning  and I also made thisView attachment 18139



Oh, I hope they are going, 'Awooo'


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh, I hope they are going, 'Awooo'


Yeah.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 18, 2017)

*BLOOP BLOOP *


----------



## _Hushy (Apr 18, 2017)

I just experienced my first sleep paralysis.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 18, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I just experienced my first sleep paralysis.


Freaky right???


----------



## Royn (Apr 18, 2017)

lol thats just your body telling your dreams to go screw themselves.


----------



## mapache (Apr 18, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> I just experienced my first sleep paralysis.


Oddly enough I've always wanted to get sleep paralysis at least once, just because it sounds like a neat experience.
I _think _I actually have gotten it before, but I was never lucid enough to not freak the fuck out. What was it like for you?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 18, 2017)

Okay so I need a quick way to kill this damn mouse that's living in my place. I tried to let it co-exist peacefully, but that little fucker tore up some of the posters on the wall and now I hate it

How to kill mouse without killing directly?


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 18, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> How to kill mouse without killing directly?



I don't think that is possible, but you can use a wind-up trap to catch them without killing them. (At least most of the time)


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 18, 2017)

Too extreme for me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 18, 2017)

Pro Tip: when buying from eBay, drill it into the seller's head to send everything as listed on the auction.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 19, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Freaky right???



Remember when we were talking about this way back in the early days of this thread? Need an excavator to find it



Mr. Fox said:


> Pro Tip: when buying from eBay, drill it into the seller's head to send everything as listed on the auction.



I hope you're being metaphorical there


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 19, 2017)

Quiet tonight, ain't it


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 19, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Quiet tonight, ain't it



*cricket noises to enhance atmosphere*

Yeah, it's like this sometimes


----------



## Rystren (Apr 19, 2017)

It used too not be like that


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2017)

StarCraft: Remastered

Oy, ya geeks, nerds and gamers alike!

Starcraft remaster us free to download, with additional support for Windows 7, 8, 10 and shit.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 19, 2017)

There used to be a good amount of people here


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> There used to be a good amount of people here



It does seem to have slowed down to a trickle...I'll try to nose in more often, and gab. And my PM box is always open, if ya ever wanna chat, or anything. 

Went to the campus farmer's market today, and got my weekly goat's milk...it makes the best chocolate milk ever, sweet, but tangy. Can't wait to get home, and mix some up : )


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 19, 2017)

Well I be here for a long time  but i´m not in america so yeah


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> It does seem to have slowed down to a trickle...I'll try to nose in more often, and gab. And my PM box is always open, if ya ever wanna chat, or anything.
> 
> Went to the campus farmer's market today, and got my weekly goat's milk...it makes the best chocolate milk ever, sweet, but tangy. Can't wait to get home, and mix some up : )


That sounds gourmet xD


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> That sounds gourmet xD



Yep, fanciest chocolate milk ever! It's also really creamy, and the sort you have to shake up, 'cause it's not homogenized. It's among my major things I treat myself with, each week, even if it is just milk.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 19, 2017)

I sometimes feel ignored


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep, fanciest chocolate milk ever! It's also really creamy, and the sort you have to shake up, 'cause it's not homogenized. It's among my major things I treat myself with, each week, even if it is just milk.


Yeah I have chocolate milk so much it's probably unhealthy xD


DrExodium said:


> I sometimes feel ignored


I know how you feel, it's really not a good feeling :/


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 19, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Yeah I have chocolate milk so much it's probably unhealthy xD
> 
> I know how you feel, it's really not a good feeling :/


Yeah


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 19, 2017)

So what I got nothing to do...


----------



## Rystren (Apr 19, 2017)

*flops*


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 19, 2017)

*boop*


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 19, 2017)

bloop bloop....


----------



## mapache (Apr 19, 2017)

what


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> StarCraft: Remastered
> 
> Oy, ya geeks, nerds and gamers alike!
> 
> Starcraft remaster us free to download, with additional support for Windows 7, 8, 10 and shit.



Holy crap! I would have never found this if it weren't for you! Thanks!
Never played StarCraft before. Now's the chance!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 19, 2017)

You know, I honestly think I hate eBay, a lot of sleezy and careless cunts on it. If it weren't because it's cheaper to import some items, I don't think I'd even waste my time with it.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 19, 2017)

Sounds like you had a bad transaction once? 

As for me, thankfully I've never been duded on eBay - or as I like to call it, the source of all my obscure 80s and 90s alternative albums


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Sounds like you had a bad transaction once?


Yeah, I bought one of those el cheapo bluetooth bathroom speakers and the dipshit forgot to send the manual (not that I actually need that) and the charger (that I actually need). At least he (or they) have offered a refund, and I get to keep the speaker.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah, I bought one of those el cheapo bluetooth bathroom speakers and the dipshit forgot to send the manual (not that I actually need that) and the charger (that I actually need). At least he (or they) have offered a refund, and I get to keep the speaker.



Well, at least you got a bit lucky there


----------



## Royn (Apr 20, 2017)

Ebay sucks mud.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, well, well, regarding my little dilemma it turns out that the charger from my good ol' Nokia N95 does the job. Still getting that refund though, teach them not to send me everything as advertised.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2017)

Eww wee! This spicy butter chicken and wine feels like there's a party in my mouth and everyone is having a next level orgy!


----------



## Jarren (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, this is my 1000th post. I feel like I should say something impactful, serious and memorable....

#NorthKoreaBestKorea


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 20, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Well, this is my 1000th post. I feel like I should say something impactful, serious and memorable....
> 
> #NorthKoreaBestKorea



AssyriaBestSyria (IDK)


----------



## NocturneFox! (Apr 20, 2017)

I want to know if my music is bad or not soundcloud.com: Nocturnefox!


----------



## NocturneFox! (Apr 20, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Well, this is my 1000th post. I feel like I should say something impactful, serious and memorable....
> 
> #NorthKoreaBestKorea


#Make america great again (i guess)


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 20, 2017)

mapache said:


> what


What what?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 20, 2017)

Welp Exodium is very bored


----------



## Jarren (Apr 20, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Welp Exodium is very bored


This seems to be a running trend for you.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 20, 2017)

ooo What´s that? :0


----------



## Jarren (Apr 20, 2017)

Your boredom. It seems to be your default state of being, if your posts in open chat are anything to go by.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 20, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Your boredom. It seems to be your default state of being, if your posts in open chat are anything to go by.


Boredom sometimes gives me depression.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 20, 2017)

Well night everyone


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> Holy crap! I would have never found this if it weren't for you! Thanks!
> Never played StarCraft before. Now's the chance!


Cheers, bro. Starcraft's a VERY good game.


That said:





I have 43 followers here on FAF. What the hell, FAF?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Cheers, bro. Starcraft's a VERY good game.
> 
> 
> That said:
> ...



How many do *you* follow?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> How many do *you* follow?








37. I usually always do a follow for a follow. Should probably update my list..


----------



## Royn (Apr 20, 2017)

russets sliced thin flash fried in extremely hot corn oil dried well sprinkled with paprika garlic sea salt and sea salt.  Also flash fried green sweet peppers.  And pan simmered chicken breast.  Rosemary dust and sage.  Didnt have any wine so Singha'd  it.  Food rocks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Royn said:


> russets sliced thin flash fried in extremely hot corn oil dried well sprinkled with paprika garlic sea salt and sea salt.  Also flash fried green sweet peppers.  And pan simmered chicken breast.  Rosemary dust and sage.  Didnt have any wine so Singha'd  it.  Food rocks.


...Can I ask for a picture? Pretty please? o.o

<-- Loves food.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 21, 2017)

fishrocks


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2017)

I just realized what the best part of my night is. Now that I have a water resistant bluetooth speaker I get to sing like a retarded idiot in the shower tonight.

WOOOO BRING ON THE KARAOKE!!!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I just realized what the best part of my night is. Now that I have a water resistant bluetooth speaker I get to sing like a retarded idiot in the shower tonight.
> 
> WOOOO BRING ON THE KARAOKE!!!


oki then


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> oki then


Damn right oki then, the neighbours are gonna love me!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Damn right oki then, the neighbours are gonna love me!


Love is a strong emotion.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Love is a strong emotion.


My musical talent has the ability to leave you an emotional trainwreck. :v


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> My musical talent has the ability to leave you an emotional trainwreck. :v


oki :3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 21, 2017)

wah boop boop wah wah


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 21, 2017)

bleep blap  blup


----------



## Royn (Apr 21, 2017)

Sadly the food was immediately fallen upon and voraciously consumed right off of the counter.  Didnt get to present it.  It was both gratifying and irritating.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 21, 2017)

I have fallen


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 21, 2017)

Very proud


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

^ You heard this is in a peon's voice, don't deny it! :3


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 21, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> There used to be a good amount of people here


Yeah, what happened? It seems like even less than a year ago there were a lot more people here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Yeah, what happened? It seems like even less than a year ago there were a lot more people here.


It's how it usually is. Now it's our "turn" be the ones who are left.

People come and go, and there are times when a lot of people come and go at the same time.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> People come and go, and there are times when a lot of people come and go at the same time.



Yeah, I think they call it rush hour!


----------



## Royn (Apr 21, 2017)

Why is the coffee always gone...?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Yeah, I think they call it rush hour!


Indeed. In this case, "rush year", to put it bluntly.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "rush year"


 
That's definitely a far better analogy.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 21, 2017)

Me tryin' to get onto open chat.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

Royn said:


> Why is the coffee always gone...?


You might have a severe case of Coffee Ninjas in your house. Better get some drunk pirates ASAP... And pest control. They know how to deal with Coffee Ninjas.



Doodle Bunny said:


> Me tryin' to get onto open chat.


Sometimes you just have to jump straight in.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Sometimes you just have to jump straight in.



Or rather, hop straight in? Ah~?

I'll be seeing myself out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Or rather, hop straight in? Ah~?
> 
> I'll be seeing myself out.








There's the door. xD

Nah, seriously.

If you have anything you wanna talk about, Open Chat's, well, open.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> There's the door. xD
> 
> Nah, seriously.
> 
> If you have anything you wanna talk about, Open Chat's, well, open.


Well, thank you.

I'm feeling both sleepy and silly at the moment, so let's get ridiculous!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> let's get ridiculous!


Now that's my bun!

How do you feel about puns? Furry ones specifically?

Here's an example: Pawsome.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Now that's my bun!
> 
> How do you feel about puns? Furry ones specifically?
> 
> Here's an example: Pawsome.


Oh, this bun is definitely down for puns!

They're fur-iffic!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Oh, this bun is definitely down for puns!
> 
> They're fur-iffic!







You were the chosen bun!

Personally I find them overrated. Makes you look like an idiot at times. But if you time them..


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Furry ones specifically?



There is nothing that makes me more furious. <- (not a pun if it is already a word)


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You were the chosen bun!
> 
> Personally I find them overrated. Makes you look like an idiot at times. But if you time them..



Welp. Looks like I struck out. I better quit these puns before things get hairy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Welp. Looks like I struck out. I better quit these puns before things get hairy.


On a scale from hairy to full on floof, how hairy?

I find these puns un*bear*able.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> On a scale from hairy to full on floof, how hairy?
> 
> I find these puns un*bear*able.








About this hairy. ^^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> About this hairy. ^^^


Shove a stick up its ass and you can use it as as a floor cleaning rug.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Shove a stick up its ass and you can use it as as a floor cleaning rug.


Sure, if you can find its ass. It's somewhere in there.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Sure, if you can find its ass. It's somewhere in there.


We have hands for a reason.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> We have hands for a reason.


Hands can't help you once they've been devoured by the floof.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Hands can't help you once they've been devoured by the floof.


Shit, got me there.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Sure, if you can find its ass. It's somewhere in there.


....Not sure if I like the idea of going full on total blind exploration... o.o

I might end up just cuddling the floof instead.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Not sure if I like the idea of going full on total blind exploration... o.o
> 
> I might end up just cuddling the floof instead.


Better plan.

After all, there is a cute, cuddly bunny somewhere deep down.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Better plan.
> 
> After all, there is a cute, cuddly bunny somewhere deep down.








How deep are we talking here?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> How deep are we talking here?



All the way down to the core bunny!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> All the way down to the core bunny!
> View attachment 18226


"....That's not a moon. It's a space sta- rabbit!"


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 22, 2017)

Is the core solid or liquid chocolate?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Is the core solid or liquid chocolate?


Solid.

The pressure of the floof causes the core to solidify into an adorable mass.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Is the core solid or liquid chocolate?


I'd say solid bunny. And it's pretty warm.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Solid.
> 
> The pressure of the floof causes the core to solidify into an adorable mass.





Yakamaru said:


> I'd say solid bunny. And it's pretty warm.



So you guys are saying this rabbit has enough floof to make its own gravity? Mein Gott! Just think what will happen when it begins to clear it's orbit!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> So you guys are saying this rabbit has enough floof to make its own gravity? Mein Gott! Just think what will happen when it begins to clear it's orbit!


It gets its own rabbit moons and satellites.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 22, 2017)

It will be the floofalypse!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> It will be the floofalypse!


Especially with how quick rabbits multiply. It'll be a swift, fluffy doom.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Especially with how quick rabbits multiply. It'll be a swift, fluffy doom.



It has already begun! Every time I drive in the yard there are at least three cottontails bolting this way or that just trying to make me think they haven't eaten the lettuce plants in my garden.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> It has already begun! Every time I drive in the yard there are at least three cottontails bolting this way or that just trying to make me think they haven't eaten the lettuce plants in my garden.


Well, I haven't. *Wipes lettuce bits from whiskers*


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 22, 2017)

One day I'll get a fence that actually works. . . one day.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 22, 2017)

God damn it it has begun o.o


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Yeah, what happened? It seems like even less than a year ago there were a lot more people here.


I´m always here but when the conversations happen I´m asleep on my "bed".


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 22, 2017)

Me tho...


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

some relaxing music for this place


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 22, 2017)

And here's a completely obscure and strange (but catchy) music piece.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> And here's a completely obscure and strange (but catchy) music piece.


It would probably make more sense if I knew the language and impressive dancing.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

Damn it, homework made me miss out on all the fun stuff
(not that you aren't fun @DrExodium and @GigaBit!)


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> It would probably make more sense if I knew the language and impressive dancing.


It's a German song about Moscow.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> It's a German song about Moscow.



Oh, yes I love that song!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> It's a German song about Moscow.


I don´t know what Moscow is.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Damn it, homework made me miss out on all the fun stuff
> (not that you aren't fun @DrExodium and @GigaBit!)


There wasn´t really much fun only boredom for me but it´s ok you didn´t miss anything special


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> There wasn´t really much fun only boredom for me but it´s ok you didn´t miss anything special



That's ok. I'm quite bored too


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> That's ok. I'm quite bored too


I hate csgo


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

What's csgo?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2017)

[NerdTalk]

Well today was an interesting day. Found out that the lithium battery in that bluetooth speaker I got off eBay had no circuit protection and ended up overcharging it. End result, a stuffed bettery that looked like an inflated whoopee cushion. Oh well, at least it was fun watching it go up in flames in water. Yayyyy science!!!

[/NerdPost]


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What's csgo?


It´s a well known game made by everybodies favorite gaming company valve, csgo stands for counter strike global offensive


----------



## _Hushy (Apr 22, 2017)

mapache said:


> Oddly enough I've always wanted to get sleep paralysis at least once, just because it sounds like a neat experience.
> I _think _I actually have gotten it before, but I was never lucid enough to not freak the fuck out. What was it like for you?



Well it was like.. I was paralyzed..
I had my eyes open but still half in the dream which was weird, it didn't last that long so it wasn't bad, but it was an interesting experience for sure.


----------



## _Hushy (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What's csgo?



A horribly lame excuse for a FPS which is overrated and loved by those who can't deal with game mechanics beyond the most basic arcade point and shoot style.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm not that much of a gamer, so I don't know a lot of this terminology, sorry. I get the impression that it's not universally liked though! 



_Hushy said:


> Well it was like.. I was paralyzed..
> I had my eyes open but still half in the dream which was weird, it didn't last that long so it wasn't bad, but it was an interesting experience for sure.



I've had it twice. Yes, it's very strange and quite freaky, but it's good that it generally doesn't last long


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Well I got nothing to do.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Well I got nothing to do.



Maybe make bubble rings?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Maybe make bubble rings?


Bubble rings?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Bubble rings?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


>


Oh I never draw those things.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

Aww, but it looks fun!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Aww, but it looks fun!


Oh ok then.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Oh ok then.



Great! Should keep you "octipied"_ _


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Great! Should keep you "octipied"_ _


the puns


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry but I need to head off now, I can't stay underwater forever (actually I need to go to bed because I have an essay I have to write tomorow, but I thought I'd
make it sound a bit more interesting). 

Bon voyage!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm so sorry but I need to head off now, I can't stay underwater forever (actually I need to go to bed because I have an essay I have to write tomorow, but I thought I'd
> make it sound a bit more interesting).
> 
> Bon voyage!


Bye bye and good luck.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 22, 2017)

Remeber everyone to get your poop chutes checked out by a licensed medical professional once a year to ensure you have a healthy colon. ---- For Your Health


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Remeber everyone to get your poop chutes checked out by a licensed medical professional once a year to ensure you have a healthy colon. ---- For Your Health


No.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> No.


Colon health is a serious issue that many adults take for granted. Everyone should  take care of the old brown eye.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Colon health is a serious issue that many adults take for granted. Everyone should  take care of the old brown eye.


Ok then.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 22, 2017)

Royn said:


> Cheese is a major reason the universe continues.


Sergals are cheese


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Ok then.


We all just need to come together and believe! Cause if we believe in our selves anything is possible! That ones free the next one will cost you *snaps fingers*


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> We all just need to come together and believe! Cause if we believe in our selves anything is possible! That ones free the next one will cost you *snaps fingers*


I believe in myself when it´s necessary.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

Well I´m changing fursona/OC

I hope this isn´t inappropriate to post


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

How do I change my profile description? 
I forgot how to do it.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

this made me laugh when it came out


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2017)

2017, finally decided to buy a monitor that can display 1080p, but only because the ancient early 2000's clunker I'm using started getting a bunch of dead pixels.
I'm not sure if it makes me cheap or just uninformed of the 'wonders' of 1080p. 1080p isn't even the latest thing apparently, all about that 4k or some shit like that.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 22, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> 2017, finally decided to buy a monitor that can display 1080p, but only because the ancient early 2000's clunker I'm using started getting a bunch of dead pixels.
> I'm not sure if it makes me cheap or just uninformed of the 'wonders' of 1080p. 1080p isn't even the latest thing apparently, all about that 4k or some shit like that.


Yup well I prefer only normal quality.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 22, 2017)

There needs to be more hugs.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 22, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> There needs to be more hugs.



Yes, everyone could use more hugs!


----------



## _Hushy (Apr 23, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> all about that 4k or some shit like that.



Yeah if ya rich


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 23, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Yes, everyone could use more hugs!


Free hugs for $1199.00


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Free hugs for $1199.00


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 23, 2017)

Topic: A Hug's Life. Discussion: Hug extortion.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


>


Well considering locusts often form "follow the leader" cannibalistic swarms that also devastate crops and then die, yes.

(I'm talking to an image, I know)


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 23, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 23, 2017)

I made this silly thing


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 23, 2017)

I´m getting tired and sleepy


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 23, 2017)

Night! ZzZzZzZ...


----------



## Serin (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow. This place is really dead now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


>


Hahahaha XD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


>






The amount of sass in these corporations has risen in the past few years.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 23, 2017)

Think my PC monitor has alzheimer's. Black shit was not edited in, that's all dead pixels or something of the like.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 23, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Think my PC monitor has alzheimer's. Black shit was not edited in, that's all dead pixels or something of the like.



I think it's time to put it down bud...


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I think it's time to put it down bud...


I've got to hold out for about a week before the new one comes in, though I can't be sure if it'll last that long.
It'd be bordering on animal abuse if this were like a sentient creature or something.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> The amount of sass in these corporations has risen in the past few years.


It's always good to see when a corporation reaches out to its customers, even when you don't want them to lol...


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 23, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Think my PC monitor has alzheimer's. Black shit was not edited in, that's all dead pixels or something of the like.


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Anybody here remember Achewood?


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Anybody here remember Achewood?


Random I know


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Is anybody out theeerrrreeeee?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 23, 2017)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Is anybody out theeerrrreeeee?



I think you are looking for A place like discord forums don't like it when ya post like that now.


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I think you are looking for A place like discord forums don't like it when ya post like that now.


Oh...what do you mean? Discord forums?


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

I really just need some people to talk to man...I'm so fucking lonely rn


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 23, 2017)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> I really just need some people to talk to man...I'm so fucking lonely rn



Here I got just the thing for you: Discord


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm sorry that was inappropriate I just am not sure how else to ask


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 23, 2017)

Was gonna say, PD has that discord server that half the forum migrated too.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 23, 2017)

Fuckin love discord


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2017)

Go clean your brothers chimney they said
It'll be easy they said
He'll pay you they said

Looking like I just came out of Africa and a broken brush in the chimney later...


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Go clean your brothers chimney they said
> It'll be easy they said
> He'll pay you they said
> 
> Looking like I just came out of Africa and a broken brush in the chimney later...



Someone watch too much Mary Poppins?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Someone watch too much Mary Poppins?


Chim chiminey
Chim chiminey
Chim chim cher-ee!
A sweep is as lucky
As lucky can be
Chim chiminey
Chim chiminey
Chim chim cher-oo!
Good luck will rub off when
I shakes 'ands with you
Or blow me a kiss
And that's lucky too


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Chim chiminey
> Chim chiminey
> Chim chim cher-ee!
> A sweep is as lucky
> ...



*Backs away silently*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> *Backs away silently*


*watches awkwardly as you back away*


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *watches awkwardly as you back away*



*Awkwardly stares back at you as I awkwardly pick up the phone*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> *Awkwardly stares back at you as I awkwardly pick up the phone*


*Awkwardly picks up my phone as I awkwardly wait for a call as I awkwardly look at you from across the room*


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *Awkwardly picks up my phone as I awkwardly wait for a call as I awkwardly look at you from across the room*


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 24, 2017)

hi


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 24, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hi


also not my art


----------



## Serin (Apr 24, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hi


Well hello. Long time no see. Did you get kicked off discord?


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 24, 2017)

Hullo. OwO


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> Well hello. Long time no see. Did you get kicked off discord?


Nah just busy and playing yugioh


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 24, 2017)

CorgiButt said:


> Hullo. OwO


Helloooii


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 24, 2017)

how do you do. I am new here.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 24, 2017)

CorgiButt said:


> how do you do. I am new here.


I'm great and welcome to the forums I'm sure you've been having a good time


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 24, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> I'm great and welcome to the forums I'm sure you've been having a good time


I've been feeling my way around and trying to get to know people. It's a little intimidating sometimes because i dont always know who is joking but i am getting used to it thank you.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 24, 2017)

CorgiButt said:


> I've been feeling my way around and trying to get to know people. It's a little intimidating sometimes because i dont always know who is joking but i am getting used to it thank you.


Well here is a few things about me 
.I try to joke alot
.I normally post a cute pic every time I join the conversation
.im always open to talk


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 24, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Well here is a few things about me
> .I try to joke alot
> .I normally post a cute pic every time I join the conversation
> .im always open to talk


Good to know! C: i always like a good conversation. And cute pics are always welcome with me


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 24, 2017)

Also I'm in highschool


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 24, 2017)

I remember those days. Lol i would not go back for anything. C: hehehe hang in there. ;u;


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 24, 2017)

CorgiButt said:


> I remember those days. Lol i would not go back for anything. C: hehehe hang in there. ;u;


It's not that bad my day is mostly study hall


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 24, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> It's not that bad my day is mostly study hall


Thats lucky. When i was in school it was constant picking on and homework and classwork and oi.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 24, 2017)

Serin said:


> Wow. This place is really dead now.


It´s alive when i´m not here <:´<


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 24, 2017)

CorgiButt said:


> Hullo. OwO


Hello creature of the internet.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 24, 2017)

Boop boo :3


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 24, 2017)

All these crickets chirping have lured me here.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 24, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> All these crickets chirping have lured me here.


Alrighty then.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 24, 2017)

That and your Boop boo'ing!

How are you in this seemingly lonely day?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 24, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> That and your Boop boo'ing!
> 
> How are you in this seemingly lonely day?


Very bored and you?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah.. same here.. I should be doing some work, but I find myself refreshing this page every few minutes


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 24, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Yeah.. same here.. I should be doing some work, but I find myself refreshing this page every few minutes


Oh ok then good luck on your work I guess.


----------



## Serin (Apr 24, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Nah just busy and playing yugioh


I sees.  I miss chatting with you. Lol


CorgiButt said:


> Hullo. OwO


Herro


----------



## Serin (Apr 24, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> It´s alive when i´m not here <:´<


Aww. ;-; I'm sorry


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 25, 2017)

Uhg so full I had way to much Chinese


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 25, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Uhg so full I had way to much Chinese



Cheese has never done much for me, so I don't think I'd ever manage to have as much as you


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 25, 2017)

so how was everyones day


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

OK for the most part, did some garden planning which should have been planted a week ago.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> OK for the most part, did some garden planning which should have been planted a week ago.


sounds relaxing yet rough


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 25, 2017)

Mine's been ok, but I have to do an essay


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> sounds relaxing yet rough


It is, its a lot of fun to figure out what plants to put where. Though I usually get carried away choosing plants that I run out of time to actually get them planted.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> OK for the most part, did some garden planning which should have been planted a week ago.


also nice to see another colorado fur 




Ravofox said:


> Mine's been ok, but I have to do an essay


I know how you feel i had sooooo many assignments due today


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 25, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> also nice to see another colorado fur
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel i had sooooo many assignments due today



oh, that doesn't sound fun. Hope you're a bit more relaxed now


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 25, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> oh, that doesn't sound fun. Hope you're a bit more relaxed now


oh very much so im "yaaaawwn" actually in bed going through social media


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> also nice to see another colorado fur


Yep, I didn't even realize!



Ravofox said:


> Mine's been ok, but I have to do an essay


Essays are the only reason I don't have my AA they are a bane of my existence.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 25, 2017)

well my furry/scaly/who knows what im tired soo gnight


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> well my furry/scaly/who knows what im tired soo gnight


Sounds like a plan 'night.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm gonna have me a chicken and caesar salad sandwich!


----------



## Royn (Apr 25, 2017)

Western slope heyoooo!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 25, 2017)

Well i´´m here and it seems that I missed a conversation as usual.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 25, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> so how was everyones day


Sleepy and tired


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2017)

*burps loudly*


----------



## _Hushy (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *burps loudly*


Hot.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *burps loudly*


Is a burping a fetish now?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2017)

_Hushy said:


> Hot.


And spicy.


DrExodium said:


> Is a burping a fetish now?


Only if it turns you on. :v


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> And spicy.
> 
> Only if it turns you on. :v


Only the the body turns me on.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 25, 2017)

LOL, wut did I just walk into?


----------



## Royn (Apr 25, 2017)

a giant web of verbal hilarity.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Apr 25, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> LOL, wut did I just walk into?


The magic of internet conversations. Somehow they always end up in the gutter.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 25, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> The magic of internet conversations. Somehow they always end up in the gutter.



Haha, so true - sounds like my essay


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> sounds like my essay


What you wrote your essay on magical internet conversations? :V Sounds like a good narrative topic. 


Royn said:


> Western slope heyoooo!


Of the Rocky Mountains? Where they grow all the fruit?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> What you wrote your essay on magical internet conversations? :V Sounds like a good narrative topic.
> 
> Of the Rocky Mountains? Where they grow all the fruit?



Haha, no, I meant it turns into random nonsensical bullshit - but that does sound like an interesting topic


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Haha, no, I meant it turns into random nonsensical bullshit - but that does sound like an interesting topic


Yes, I know the feeling, if you think yours are bad you should've seen mine! I think the highest graded paper I got in that class was a C.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Yes, I know the feeling, if you think yours are bad you should've seen mine! I think the highest graded paper I got in that class was a C.



Aw, that's a shame. Hope you did better in other subjects
I know quite a few people who haven't even started the essay yet!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep, I found history and science a lot more interesting! Honestly, I would be one of those people. When is it due?


----------



## Royn (Apr 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> What you wrote your essay on magical internet conversations? :V Sounds like a good narrative topic.
> 
> Of the Rocky Mountains? Where they grow all the fruit?


Peach Festival!  YAAY!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

Royn said:


> Peach Festival! YAAY!


I've never heard of a peach festival before what all does that entail?


----------



## Royn (Apr 25, 2017)

peach everything.  And fresh peaches.  And peaches walking around.  Local thing here across the field there  lol  Was under the impression Colorados known for its peaches....


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

Royn said:


> Was under the impression Colorados known for its peaches



Yes it is, we always get a box through FCCLA every year just I live on the great plains so sugar beets are the produce we celebrate.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Yep, I found history and science a lot more interesting! Honestly, I would be one of those people. When is it due?



It's due this Saturday, has to be at least 1500 words. I agree, I love history and science


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2017)

*boops all the snoots*


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's due this Saturday, has to be at least 1500 words. I agree, I love history and science



Saturday? Is it online? Yep, 1500 words isn't too bad at least. What time period do you like most?



Mr. Fox said:


> *boops all the snoots*


Plz no, I don't like my snoot booped.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *boops all the snoots*


Jokes on you, there is no snoot here


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Plz no, I don't like my snoot booped.


Yeah, well, I booped it anyway. 






MadKiyo said:


> Jokes on you, there is no snoot here


Then I'll boop your antennae *boops*


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah, well, I booped it anyway.



Oh noses! *runs away, gets booped again by wall*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Oh noses! *runs away, gets booped again by wall*


Well, better than being booped by a fist, I suppose.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, better than being booped by a fist, I suppose.


Technically it's the same principle, just with the wall not being sentient.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 26, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *boops all the snoots*


Sorry but I don´t have one <:<


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 26, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> LOL, wut did I just walk into?


Insanity and my secret self that I only say it on the digital realm that is kind of normal.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 26, 2017)

I´m bored


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 26, 2017)

Here's something that will terrorize your dreams tonight.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 27, 2017)

hello all


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 27, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hello all



G'day Light Tear Drop! Sorry for the delay


----------



## CHZ (Apr 27, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hello all


I need some coffee now


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 27, 2017)

CHZ said:


> I need some coffee now



Oh hi! Great to see a new face


----------



## CHZ (Apr 27, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh hi! Great to see a new face


Thanks!

*rjawr and all that stuff lol


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 27, 2017)

CHZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *rjawr and all that stuff lol




Can I ask, what does CHZ stand for?


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 27, 2017)

Its cool and yea nice to see new sooooooooooooooo who  else is so tired they wanna passout but have work to do


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 27, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hello all


Hey


----------



## gothboy420 (Apr 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Hey


----------



## gothboy420 (Apr 27, 2017)

hey all stu here with another game review


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here's something that will terrorize your dreams tonight.


This is just too beautiful and educational to terrorize my dreams.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 27, 2017)

gothboy420 said:


> hey all stu here with another game review


Hello


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2017)

What am I doing here :V


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 27, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What am I doing here :V


You tell me


----------



## gothboy420 (Apr 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Hello


owo oh my you look so tasty like cotton candy or the new unicorn frappachino at starbucks....in other words let me just eat you up!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 27, 2017)

gothboy420 said:


> owo oh my you look so tasty like cotton candy or the new unicorn frappachino at starbucks....in other words let me just eat you up!


oh no ;-; don´t eat me


----------



## gothboy420 (Apr 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> oh no ;-; don´t eat me


*lick*


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 27, 2017)

gothboy420 said:


> *lick*


*shivers nervously*


----------



## gothboy420 (Apr 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> *shivers nervously*


you taste sweet :3


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 27, 2017)

gothboy420 said:


> you taste sweet :3


Thanks I guess 0_0


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 27, 2017)

2017 is a good year for me so far, though...


I have been on and off in discussion in the past few days, and it seems more and more likely I'll have to put one of my dogs down within the next few months. We took her in a few years ago to save her from starving and a bad oral infection, and the vet said she was likely old. Now she has trouble walking or getting up and remembering where she is at times, often following my other dog around. She sleeps most of the day as well. At least she spent the last few years fed and unabused.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 28, 2017)

I tired and sleepy.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 28, 2017)

Well, I just spent the last two days getting my sheet music collection in line so I can spend who knows how long alphabetizing and cataloguing it.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 28, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Well, I just spent the last two days getting my sheet music collection in line so I can spend who knows how long alphabetizing and cataloguing it.


Cool.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 28, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Cool.


I'm glad you think so.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 28, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I'm glad you think so.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 28, 2017)

Do I look pretty yet?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 28, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Do I look pretty yet?



It's whatever you think


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 29, 2017)

These are the types of videos I usually find at 2am


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 29, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's whatever you think


Oki :|


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 29, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> These are the types of videos I usually find at 2am


I LIKE THIS!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 29, 2017)

Welp i´m going through my daily phase.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 29, 2017)

*yawn* I´m so bored and sleepy


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

So alone here Talking to myself right Exodium?
Right!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 30, 2017)

Do you want to talk to yourself with me?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Do you want to talk to yourself with me?


You


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 30, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What am I doing here :V


You've come back to spread your faeces throughout the forum?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Do you want to talk to yourself with me?


Hello


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey there! How have you been?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hey there! How have you been?


Good and you?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 30, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Good and you?



OK, just have a huge essay which I hope to finish tonight (at last!)


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> OK, just have a huge essay which I hope to finish tonight (at last!)


Alright then good luck!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh, thanks! 
Hope you don't get too bored!


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, thanks!
> Hope you don't get too bored!


Yeah I just wish  I had more Ideas


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 30, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Yeah I just wish  I had more Ideas



Don't worry, they'll come. The things you posted earlier were quite cute and funny


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Well most of the time I just draw the same characters and thanks


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 30, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Well most of the time I just draw the same characters and thanks



Your welcome! Perhaps you could create some new ones?


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Your welcome! Perhaps you could create some new ones?


My mind is still deciding on new design for characters.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 30, 2017)

Anyone else like going through old threads and reading posts from old members when they weren't such jackasses? I do.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone else like going through old threads and reading posts from old members when they weren't such jackasses? I do.


Well reading old posts are a bit interesting.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

My mind is telling em to draw a frog girl furry.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Trying to draw a frog girl made me really stressed.


----------



## Royn (Apr 30, 2017)

Write it "frogirl" then draw it.  Ittl be much easier.


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 30, 2017)

Well bye bye i´m gonna go to dream land.


----------



## light tear drop (May 1, 2017)

so i finally made a snap chat!


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## CHZ (May 1, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Can I ask, what does CHZ stand for?


Its a tag


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

Hello new member!


----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2017)

CHZ said:


> Its a tag



Ah, ok. My username's an obscure Doctor Who reference


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

Well i´m drawing pyrocynical.


----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Well i´m drawing pyrocynical.



Oh, what's that?


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, what's that?


A youtuber that I enjoy watching www.youtube.com: Pyrocynical


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2017)

Today I found out that my species got knocked off the popufur chain to third place by those filthy wolves. >:[ Not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Today I found out that my species got knocked off the popufur chain to third place by those filthy wolves. >:[ Not sure how to feel about that.


Angry?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Angry?


More like flabbergasted.


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

I made pyrocynical


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2017)

That guy is literal trash, only to be reviled by the likes of Leafy, Daniel Keem, or Scarce.


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That guy is literal trash, only to be reviled by the likes of Leafy, Daniel Keem, or Scarce.


Ok then there nothing good to watch anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Ok then there nothing good to watch anyway.


Here you go, learn something about the fandom.


----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I made pyrocynicalView attachment 18377



Haha, great picture! What program do you use?


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Haha, great picture! What program do you use?


Medibangpaintpro MediBang Paint


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here you go, learn something about the fandom.


This fandom is not that bad but I do now have a bit of better understanding about this fandom.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (May 1, 2017)

Welp, been a while since I've dropped in here...
Anything cool happening lately?


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Welp, been a while since I've dropped in here...
> Anything cool happening lately?


No not really I have been really bored but I drew pyrocynical.


----------



## DrExodium (May 1, 2017)

very bored <:<


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 1, 2017)

@FluffyShutterbug 

Hey I noticed your fursona avi changed to a more feminine-esque fursona, would that have to do with being more accepting of your identity? Congrats if so, btw


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> @FluffyShutterbug
> 
> Hey I noticed your fursona avi changed to a more feminine-esque fursona, would that have to do with being more accepting of your identity? Congrats if so, btw


Oh. I'm really glad that you've noticed!  As for the identity, I guess you could say that she has evolved. I've noticed how I've been taking on a more bubbly and flirty (stereotypical vixen, I guess... ) personality more recently. Interestingly, that started happening around the time I made her a herm... (That probably sounds confusing, right?)


----------



## Royn (May 2, 2017)

fluffeh.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Royn said:


> fluffeh.


Are you sweet on me, by any chance?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. I'm really glad that you've noticed!  As for the identity, I guess you could say that she has evolved. I've noticed how I've been taking on a more bubbly and flirty (stereotypical vixen, I guess... ) personality more recently. Interestingly, that started happening around the time I made her a herm... (That probably sounds confusing, right?)



Herms have a stereotypical personality, I guess? :v

I mean your last one looked like she could be a girl but this one looks like a cutesy fluffy vixen

Sounds pretty cool, fursonas do change over time with you. I know mine did.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2017)

Sharknado.

That is all...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Herms have a stereotypical personality, I guess? :v
> 
> I mean your last one looked like she could be a girl but this one looks like a cutesy fluffy vixen
> 
> Sounds pretty cool, fursonas do change over time with you. I know mine did.


Yeah. You're right. I never, ever thought that I'd be a bouncy, bubbly flirt who calls people "hun" and "silly".


----------



## Royn (May 2, 2017)

lol YES!  Dont feel too very though, sweet on nearly everyone equally.


----------



## DrExodium (May 2, 2017)

Well I sometimes hate outside this world would be a lot more prettier if there were less assholes.


----------



## heteroclite (May 2, 2017)

Oi, pleebs. I played at a concert with my sister. It was fucking great and my voice is shit now.


----------



## DrExodium (May 2, 2017)

heteroclite said:


> Oi, pleebs. I played at a concert with my sister. It was fucking great and my voice is shit now.


Oh aright hope your voice get´s better soon.


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2017)

I HAVE FINISHED MY ESSAY!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I HAVE FINISHED MY ESSAY!!!


Yayyyyyy!


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yayyyyyy!



Thank you
And now...I have another one


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Thank you
> And now...I have another one


You're welcome, hun. 
And, bummer...


----------



## DrExodium (May 3, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I HAVE FINISHED MY ESSAY!!!


yey


----------



## DrExodium (May 3, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Thank you
> And now...I have another one


That´s a bit of a shame.


----------



## DrExodium (May 3, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2017)

bloop


----------



## DrExodium (May 3, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> bloop


bleep bleep


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2017)

bloop bop, boop


----------



## DrExodium (May 3, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> bloop bop, boop


oh you booped my non existent nose :0


----------



## DrExodium (May 3, 2017)

now i´m very sleepy


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2017)

I'm too, I just woke up


----------



## DrExodium (May 3, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I'm too, I just woke up


Well that´s what I get for being on the other side :<


----------



## Ravofox (May 3, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Well that´s what I get for being on the other side :<



Haha, that's fine. Like I said, it's the same for me


----------



## stimpy (May 4, 2017)

Having a beer and reading stupid stuff on FAF is starting to become my new faviorte thing to do


----------



## DrExodium (May 4, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Having a beer and reading stupid stuff on FAF is starting to become my new faviorte thing to do


That´s good to hear and i´m watching attack on titan


----------



## DrExodium (May 4, 2017)

Well that time of day is coming again school days....


----------



## Royn (May 4, 2017)

Kale shuktem nok umet telem tala sem.  Unok xelo pre dalanok.  Duuna kobet tala jsho?  Lol likely not.


----------



## Ravofox (May 4, 2017)

Royn said:


> Kale shuktem nok umet telem tala sem.  Unok xelo pre dalanok.  Duuna kobet tala jsho?  Lol likely not.



What?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 4, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I HAVE FISTED MY ESSAY!!!


----------



## Ravofox (May 4, 2017)

Is this a reference to Biscit Fister?


----------



## Simo (May 4, 2017)

Going from those fancy larger Korean Ramen noodles to the smaller cheap ones is like going from a Cadillac to a mule.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Going from those fancy larger Korean Ramen noodles to the smaller cheap ones is like going from a Cadillac to a mule.


That is an... interesting comparison.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 4, 2017)

Wine tastes and smells terrible


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (May 4, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Wine tastes and smells terrible


I thought I was the only one who thought that... I just don't like drinks that most other adults seem to enjoy.


----------



## Ravofox (May 4, 2017)

Dinosaur of the North said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought that... I just don't like drinks that most other adults seem to enjoy.



I love wine (no, not _that _much). But I do hate coffe. Hot chocolate for me


----------



## stimpy (May 5, 2017)

Fugggggggg I've never this smashed KEK fuk in oaf


----------



## stimpy (May 5, 2017)

I can't even stand Stright KEK


----------



## stimpy (May 5, 2017)

Hehehehhehehhehehehheheehherhheh I can't even KEK


----------



## stimpy (May 5, 2017)

Heh


----------



## stimpy (May 5, 2017)

Worolsd spins jekk


----------



## stimpy (May 5, 2017)

Wasted


----------



## stimpy (May 5, 2017)

He'll yeah


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 5, 2017)

Dinosaur of the North said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought that... I just don't like drinks that most other adults seem to enjoy.


Nah, while I bloody love beer I just can't stand wine. I bought a bottle of Merlot to cook with but fuck that


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 5, 2017)

I picked up $2 off the ground today. Thank you person that graciously dropped money for me to pick up.


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (May 5, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I love wine (no, not _that _much). But I do hate coffe. Hot chocolate for me


Oh yeah, you can't go wrong with hot chocolate.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

I is foxay! ^^


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Wine tastes and smells terrible


That´s why I hate everything that is bad for the humans.


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I is foxay! ^^


Cool :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Hehe... I dunno. I didn't have anything better to say.


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe... I dunno. I didn't have anything better to say.


Same but I can say lots of stuff but it´s too inappropriate.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 5, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Wine tastes and smells terrible


Has obviously never had good wine.


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Has obviously never had good wine.


Welp I probably will never have wine.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Has obviously never had good wine.


Probably


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 5, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Welp I probably will never have wine.


Yes you will. When life gets you down, or when you give into peer-pressure, or when you need to drown out all the stupidity, alcohol will be there to save the day.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

Fuckin' hell. 16,422 comments/replies in Open Chat. Must be a new forum record.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Welp I probably will never have wine.


Nope. Me neither, even though I'm turning 21 next month. I'm Irish AND German, so alcoholism is more or less guaranteed for me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Fuckin' hell. 16,422 comments/replies in Open Chat. Must be a new forum record.


Make that 16,424.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Make that 16,424.


WHY ART THOU DOING THIS TO ME?!






You're making me out to be a liar, or something.. :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> WHY ART THOU DOING THIS TO ME?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp. I've broke Yakamaru.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Welp. I've broke Yakamaru.


Totally not bro-


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes you will. When life gets you down, or when you give into peer-pressure, or when you need to drown out all the stupidity, alcohol will be there to save the day.


Nah my imagination is there to save me from reality and see my own universe of pain happiness and sadness.


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

I love this place :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I love this place :3


Me toooooo! I love being a furry and talkin' to other furries!


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Me toooooo! I love being a furry and talkin' to other furries!


I´m not a full furry but at least it feels great and welcoming


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m not a full furry but at least it feels great and welcoming


What do you mean by "full furry", btw?


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What do you mean by "full furry", btw?


I mean like being really attached to the furry community.
I really don´t know it´s just what my mind thinks.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I mean like being really attached to the furry community.
> I really don´t know it´s just what my mind thinks.


Oh. Well, I consider myself to be a "full furry", minus the fact that I have no clue when I'll be able to get a fursuit made up of my OC.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I mean like being really attached to the furry community.
> I really don´t know it´s just what my mind thinks.


I'm not attached to the fandom either.

I can simply take my leave at some day, if I so wish. However, there's plenty of fun and interesting people here, so I am sticking around.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm not attached to the fandom either.
> 
> I can simply take my leave at some day, if I so wish. However, there's plenty of fun and interesting people here, so I am sticking around.


Am I one of them, Yaka?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Am I one of them, Yaka?


Hmmmmmmmmmmm.... :3


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

Welp i´m trying to figuring out  as I go what fursona I should make.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Welp i´m trying to figuring out  as I go what fursona I should make.


Aren't you a "fluffy cloud bunny furry thing"? XD


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Aren't you a "fluffy cloud bunny furry thing"? XD


Yeah but i´m still trying to think a more suitable character for me and stuff.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Yeah but i´m still trying to think a more suitable character for me and stuff.


Okay. :3


----------



## DrExodium (May 5, 2017)

eyes heavy


----------



## GigaBit (May 6, 2017)

I freakin' love this!






I want to do this now.


----------



## DrExodium (May 6, 2017)

I am awake


----------



## Ravofox (May 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Welp. I've broke Yakamaru.



I was pretty sure he was already broken


----------



## DrExodium (May 6, 2017)

what should I make today?


----------



## Royn (May 6, 2017)

Pie.  Its a wonderful day for pie.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 6, 2017)

Royn said:


> Pie.  Its a wonderful day for pie.


What flavor? :3


----------



## DrExodium (May 6, 2017)

Royn said:


> Pie.  Its a wonderful day for pie.


yes


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 6, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> yes View attachment 18470


You're about two months late for "Pi Day", hun.


----------



## Trashsona (May 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What flavor? :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 6, 2017)

Trashsona said:


>


That was.... Surreal. But hilarious, too! XD


----------



## DrExodium (May 6, 2017)

blep blip BAAAP rep bop


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 6, 2017)

Arf, arf!


----------



## DrExodium (May 6, 2017)

Blep blop I am bored going to play some games and be even bored with an artblock.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2017)

Shadilay. Fucking Shadilay! <3


----------



## DrExodium (May 6, 2017)

Today I made a porn drawing.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 6, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Today I made a porn drawing.


Oh, kewl! Did ya post it to FA?


----------



## DrExodium (May 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, kewl! Did ya post it to FA?


Yes but it´s nothing special


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 6, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Yes but it´s nothing special


Okay. I'll check it out ~ !


----------



## DrExodium (May 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay. I'll check it out ~ !


oki


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 6, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> oki


Just took a look. Looks rather good! Although, I'm unsure about the face. But, you definitely show potential for NSFW artwork.


----------



## DrExodium (May 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Just took a look. Looks rather good! Although, I'm unsure about the face. But, you definitely show potential for NSFW artwork.


Yeah I´m just luck that I had a reference and time make that drawing.


----------



## Ravofox (May 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You're about two months late for "Pi Day", hun.



Which day is that?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 6, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Which day is that?


March 14th. 3/14.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> March 14th. 3/14.


  Two years ago it was the most accurate Pi day 3/14/15.


----------



## Ravofox (May 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> March 14th. 3/14.





Old Fashioned said:


> Two years ago it was the most accurate Pi day 3/14/15.



Oh, I should have guessed!!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 6, 2017)

_____________$$$$
____________$$$$$$$
____________$$$$$$$$_____$_$_$
_____________$$$$$$$_ ___$$$$$$
______________$$$$$$$____$$$
______$__$_$____$$$$$$$$$$$
_______$$$$$$___$$$$$$$$ $$
________$$$_$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
_________________$$$$$$$$$$$$
_________________$$$$$$$$$$$$
__________________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
_______________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$___$$$
_______________$$$$ ___$$$$$______$$$$
_______________$$$_____$$$$$____$_$_$
_____________$$$$_______$$$$
_______________$_$_$_____$$$$
________________________$$$$
___________$$$$$$_______$$$$
_________ $$______$$_____$$$$
________$$$______$$_____$$$
_________$$_____$______$$$
__________$$____ ______$$$
____________$$$___$$$$$
______________$$$$$
Lizard


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 7, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> _____________$$$$
> ____________$$$$$$$
> ____________$$$$$$$$_____$_$_$
> _____________$$$$$$$_ ___$$$$$$
> ...



This Lizard looks expensive! Hm, maybe it's a charge-zard? (plz don't hurt me)


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 7, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> This Lizard looks expensive! Hm, maybe it's a charge-zard? (plz don't hurt me)


OMAIGAWDBESTPUNEVER! i srsly lmao.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 7, 2017)

I'm sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 7, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't resist.


Hahaha


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Andromedahl (May 7, 2017)

ground beef


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 7, 2017)

beef burrito


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> ground beef








Here's Chuckie, giving you an ok.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 7, 2017)

A beef to pick with you


----------



## Zenoth (May 7, 2017)




----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Zenoth (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> View attachment 18491


Canadian cook, American steak.

GIVE ME 10!

I see your steak, and raise with a sock. Who is NOT seeing a foot.


----------



## GigaBit (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

GigaBit said:


>


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

I got threaten today by a bad person.


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (May 7, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I got threaten today by a bad person.


Huh... Sorry to hear that...


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 7, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I got threaten today by a bad person.


Who?!?


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Who?!?


A Pokemon loving greedy guy not gonna say his name though.


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

Dinosaur of the North said:


> Huh... Sorry to hear that...


It´s ok.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I got threaten today by a bad person.


Huh? OMG, that's terrible! So sorry to hear that....


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Huh? OMG, that's terrible! So sorry to hear that....


It´s ok it´s nothing to be worried about that much I guess.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> It´s ok it´s nothing to be worried about that much I guess.


But, yeah. I know what it's like to be harassed. It sucks....


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, yeah. I know what it's like to be harassed. It sucks....


I feel annoyed then harassed.


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

Attack on Titan is good show


----------



## Royn (May 7, 2017)

Pie rocks.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I got threaten today by a bad person.


There is only one solution:





Or you can just do like Elmo: Burn everything.


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

Royn said:


> Pie rocks.


I ate a pie yesterday it tasted disgusting when I ate half of it.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 7, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I ate a pie yesterday it tasted disgusting when I ate half of it.


What kind of pie?


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> What kind of pie?


I don´t know the pie had a huge mix of food in it.


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

BLEH


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> What kind of pie?


It was a french vegetable pie.


----------



## Zenoth (May 7, 2017)

I have pie right now.........Pizza pie ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I have pie right now.........Pizza pie ^^


Pie with pizza flavor, or pizza with pie flavor? Wait, that doesn't make any sense..

Or rather, the more important question is: How big is it? And are you willing to share any? o.o


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I have pie right now.........Pizza pie ^^


I ate pizza some time ago and i´m so full.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 7, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I have pie right now.........Pizza pie ^^


 See what you've done!





It seems there is a lot of pie in this thread.


----------



## DrExodium (May 7, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> See what you've done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done nothing today


----------



## Zaddict16 (May 7, 2017)

Hi all


----------



## Royn (May 7, 2017)

Pie.


----------



## Ravofox (May 7, 2017)

Not now Pai!


----------



## Andromedahl (May 7, 2017)

So like, if Mars has less light than Earth, if we send people to Mars and they actually live and reproduce and shit, they'll probably evolve larger pupils to take in more light.

Does this mean everyone on Mars is gonna be walking around with anime eyes?


----------



## DrExodium (May 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hi all


Hello


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Boop!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Squeee! ^w^


----------



## DrExodium (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Boop!


Oh no my non existent  nose got booped again.


----------



## DrExodium (May 8, 2017)

music to my hears


----------



## DrExodium (May 8, 2017)

BAH I´m so tired.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Welcome to the club~! Welcome to the club~!


----------



## DrExodium (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Welcome to the club~! Welcome to the club~!


Club what?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

The Club of Tiredness! Squeeeeee!


----------



## DrExodium (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The Club of Tiredness! Squeeeeee!


Oh oki :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Oh oki :3


Yeah. I'm always tired....


----------



## DrExodium (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah. I'm always tired....


Well sorry to hear.


----------



## DrExodium (May 8, 2017)

Well back to sleep for me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Nite, Docta Exodium! ^w^


----------



## Bluey Grifter (May 8, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> It was a french vegetable pie.


That sounds what we have here in Cornwall - a Cornish pasty. Full of just, well, weirdness. I kind of like them!


----------



## Bluey Grifter (May 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Hi all


(delayed response but...) HI!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

*Squeeeeee!* ^w^


----------



## Zaddict16 (May 8, 2017)

I officaly hate orthodontics.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

As in braces?


----------



## Zaddict16 (May 8, 2017)

That and teeth in general.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Me too.... I hate going to the dentist. And, I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled in a week. Fun times!


----------



## Zaddict16 (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Me too.... I hate going to the dentist. And, I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled in a week. Fun times!


I already had to get one wisdom tooth taken out. I still have 3 more.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I already had to get one wisdom tooth taken out. I still have 3 more.


How was it like getting the tooth pulled?


----------



## Zaddict16 (May 8, 2017)

I was asleep so... I dunno.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I was asleep so... I dunno.


Urk. I'm not getting knocked out...


----------



## Zaddict16 (May 8, 2017)

I used laughing gas so I fell asleep.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> I used laughing gas so I fell asleep.


Derp.


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Urk. I'm not getting knocked out...


They can sedate you upon request I'm pretty sure. I had all 4 wisdom teeth removed at once, made damn sure they knocked me out for that xD. 
Recivery wasn't too bad after the first few days.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> They can sedate you upon request I'm pretty sure. I had all 4 wisdom teeth removed at once, made damn sure they knocked me out for that xD.
> Recivery wasn't too bad after the first few days.


Hmm.... I've heard that you'd have to get an IV, though....


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

When I had it done the IV was put in place after they knocked me out with gas and some local injections ^^.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> When I had it done the IV was put in place after they knocked me out with gas and some local injections ^^.


Okay... I'll look into it. :3


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

All I can remember from the surgury is the gas and a small shot, then waking up being lead down the hall to a recovery room. I felt kinda bad about it cause I was super loopy still and they had like....the shortest nurse helping my lopy self down the hall. I'm 5'11 and the nurse they had helping me was like 4' nothin. Like awe I'm sorry I'm of no help walking down the hall right now *pat pat*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> All I can remember from the surgury is the gas and a small shot, then waking up being lead down the hall to a recovery room. I felt kinda bad about it cause I was super loopy still and they had like....the shortest nurse helping my lopy self down the hall. I'm 5'11 and the nurse they had helping me was like 4' nothin. Like awe I'm sorry I'm of no help walking down the hall right now *pat pat*


Oh, boy! XD


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

I imagen it was somewhat similar to say.....trying to help your drunk friend up a set of stairs xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I imagen it was somewhat similar to say.....trying to help your drunk friend up a set of stairs xD


Oh, jeez! Lol! XD
BTW, your sona is pretty! I like it!


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, jeez! Lol! XD
> BTW, your sona is pretty! I like it!


Awe, why thank you. You're sona is pretty damn adorable as well =^.^=


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Awe, why thank you. You're sona is pretty damn adorable as well =^.^=


Aw.... I'm glad that you like me! ^w^ And, you're welcome!


----------



## Zaddict16 (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Aw.... I'm glad that you like me! ^w^ And, you're welcome!


That makes two of us. LOL


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> That makes two of us. LOL


Hehe! Thanks!


----------



## Zaddict16 (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe! Thanks!


Your very welcome!


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

*boops @FluffyShutterbug on the snoot*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> *boops @FluffyShutterbug on the snoot*


Somebody call?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Somebody call?


Yes. Boop called! :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes. Boop called! :3


Hehe! Derp.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2017)

But, yeah. I'm literally about to nod off.... I should probably be logging off of everything. X3


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

*lightly boffs @FluffyShutterbug with a pillow* 
Have a goodnight friend.


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, yeah. I'm literally about to nod off.... I should probably be logging off of everything. X3


Sweet dreams, Buggy. <3

May you dream of, uh, I don't know? Cute things?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 8, 2017)

Ya'll have snoots that can be booped except me

This is non-inclusive discrimination!


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

*puts on protective gloves to guard against pointy snoots* Boops  @MadKiyo  on the snoot as well


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ya'll have snoots that can be booped except me
> 
> This is non-inclusive discrimination!


PRAISE KEK!

You shall be booped too!

*boops MadKiyo on his what'chamacallit*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> *puts on protective gloves to guard against pointy snoots* Boops  @MadKiyo  on the snoot as well



thx



Yakamaru said:


> PRAISE KEK!
> 
> You shall be booped too!
> 
> *boops MadKiyo on his what'chamacallit*




My what now? ufokinwot


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> My what now? ufokinwot


I have no idea on what to boop, so I shall boop your entire face instead.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I have no idea on what to boop, so I shall boop your entire face instead.


My face is 70% eyes, you're poking my eyes


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> My face is 70% eyes, you're poking my eyes


"My, how big eyes you have".


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

*boops your .......is that a proboscus ? and fiddles with your antennae*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 8, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> *boops your .......is that a proboscus ? and fiddles with your antennae*



Aka sharp noodle straw mouth



Yakamaru said:


> "My, how big eyes you have".



I don't eat grandmas


----------



## Andromedahl (May 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Aka sharp noodle straw mouth







Idk why but this is the first image in my mind.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 8, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Idk why but this is the first image in my mind.


 Tropicana is still not pure orange juice, they lie


----------



## Andromedahl (May 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Tropicana is still not pure orange juice, they lie


Plus, who the fuck can drink from an orange


----------



## Royn (May 8, 2017)

Citrus must first be hugged the piss out of.  Then one may drink citrus.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 8, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Plus, who the fuck can drink from an orange


You spit inside it and it slowly melts into soup. At least that's how I'd do it.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 9, 2017)

I feel like this is relevant to this juicy convo.


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ya'll have snoots that can be booped except me
> 
> This is non-inclusive discrimination!


I don´t even have a nose


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I feel like this is relevant to this juicy convo.


What s big waste of money ad that´s a lot of work just to use a stupid juice machine.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 9, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> What s big waste of money ad that´s a lot of work just to use a stupid juice machine.


Literally just Capri Sun but for the 1%.

Plus that green color doesn't... look good. Unless you're like, a swamp man or something.


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Literally just Capri Sun but for the 1%.
> 
> Plus that green color doesn't... look good. Unless you're like, a swamp man or something.


Well I prefer manual stuff that I use my hands more.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 9, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I feel like this is relevant to this juicy convo.


What kind of juice IS that? Avacado/mushroom/seaweed/pokemon cards/water (lots)/ cheese? 'Cause that's what it looks like!


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

BAAP


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Booping is so fun~! :3


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

Well i´m bored trying to draw the real life me


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

I wish I could be Jamie.... Foxes are sooooo much prettier than people.... :3


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I wish I could be Jamie.... Foxes are sooooo much prettier than people.... :3


Anthro foxes or actual foxes?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Anthro foxes! :3


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anthro foxes! :3


Yeh


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Oh. Did you see that video that Tezzy posted here about how foxes hunt?


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. Did you see that video that Tezzy posted here about how foxes hunt?


Nope


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

forums.furaffinity.net: Lovely cartoon about how foxes hunt

If you're interested...


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Lovely cartoon about how foxes hunt
> 
> If you're interested...


heh


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Ima doofus, so....


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ima doofus, so....


eh I don´t know I´m just so bored I don´t know what to do.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

I dunno.... Maybe you should look at schtuff on FA that "tickles your fancy", if you catch my drift.


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I dunno.... Maybe you should look at schtuff on FA that "tickles your fancy", if you catch my drift.


No not really.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> No not really.


Oh.... Well, I don't really know how to help, then. :I


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh.... Well, I don't really know how to help, then. :I


Oki


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

I dunno.... I'm bored, too. Maybe you could draw another lewd image? ^w^


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I dunno.... I'm bored, too. Maybe you could draw another lewd image? ^w^


Alrighty then I will do that later.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Kewl! I wonder what you'll draw. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

*farts at you*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *farts at you*


That´s mean.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?





DrExodium said:


> That´s mean.


It's ok, I have a fart card.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's ok, I have a fart card.


What is that?


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's ok, I have a fart card.


well......


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What is that?


It's permission from my doctor to pass gass.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's permission from my doctor to pass gass.


I shoulda guessed. >~<


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's permission from my doctor to pass gass.


oki...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Thank goodness my allergies are acting up today.


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Thank goodness my allergies are acting up today.


why?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> why?


Because I can't smell Mr. Fox!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Thank goodness my allergies are acting up today.


People say my gas makes great allergy medication. :v


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> People say my gas makes great allergy medication. :v


Oh, brother....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, brother....


That's what my brother said after my flatulence cleared his sinuses. :^Y


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's what my brother said after my flatulence cleared his sinuses. :^Y


Now you're starting to sound like my dad.... XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Now you're starting to sound like my dad.... XD


I think I like your dad already.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think I like your dad already.


If puns and corny jokes are your thing, then you'll make fast friends with 'im.


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

Welp I´m bored


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> If puns and corny jokes are your thing, then you'll make fast friends with 'im.


It's not just my thing, it's my life force. V:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's not just my thing, it's my life force. V:


Derp...


DrExodium said:


> Welp I´m bored


Hi Bored~!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Derp...


Excuse me, but my preferred pronoun is "Herp-derp". Gosh, get it right. :u


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Excuse me, but my preferred pronoun is "Herp-derp". Gosh, get it right. :u


_Hurr-Durr!!!_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Hurr-Durr!!!_


Damn right.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Damn right.


OMG!!!! DERPY FOXXO!!!


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

I finished mah stupid pern art.


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

Bleh Bleh


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Bleh Bleh


That's how I feel too rn.....


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

I made these doodles


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

I love the sky


----------



## DrExodium (May 9, 2017)

I´m gonna go to sleep good night


----------



## Ravofox (May 10, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I made these doodles View attachment 18554



Aw, very cute! Not stupid at all


----------



## DrExodium (May 10, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Aw, very cute! Not stupid at all


Thanks!


----------



## DrExodium (May 10, 2017)

I am back  at this lonely place trying to not get jelous...


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

BAP BAP hello


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

I don´t know what do in the forums :<


----------



## wolfdude555 (May 11, 2017)

Hello.... Says the dude who is about to go into his hellhole of a workplace


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Hello.... Says the dude who is about to go into his hellhole of a workplace


Hello...... sorry to hear :<


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

BAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH I´m so bored


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 11, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH I´m so bored


Why don't you go for a walk outside? Get some air, see the sky and all that nature stuff that might help.


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Why don't you go for a walk outside? Get some air, see the sky and all that nature stuff that might help.


The only place I feel unsafe where it is cold, very dark and it rains.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 11, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> The only place I feel unsafe where it is cold, very dark and it rains.


I guess if it's dark and raining there would be issues. Hm, there is computer solitaire and chess they at least take the edge off. But, surely I would think there is something you can think of to break your boredom?


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I guess if it's dark and raining there would be issues. Hm, there is computer solitaire and chess they at least take the edge off. But, surely I would think there is something you can think of to break your boredom?


Drawing weird stuff that appeal to me in a non sexual way of being bored with less objectives in drawing in a day.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 11, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Drawing weird stuff that appeal to me in a non sexual way of being bored with less objectives in drawing in a day.


Then draw everything you see and make it your own, that way you'll never run out of objectives.


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Then draw everything you see and make it your own, that way you'll never run out of objectives.


I hate drawing ugly geometrical furniture .


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 11, 2017)

Good, then don't make it geometrical make it look more appealing to you. As you are the artist you have that power.


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Good, then don't make it geometrical make it look more appealing to you. As you are the artist you have that power.


I hate drawing objects it only give me so much anger to punch my monitor.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 11, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I hate drawing objects it only give me so much anger to punch my monitor.


Then draw meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Then draw meeeeeeeeeeee


here


----------



## DrExodium (May 11, 2017)

Night!


----------



## Rystren (May 11, 2017)

Those days that someone makes an attempt to insult you and your friends, and the moment you and your friends retaliate, they act like they did nothing wrong. 
I'm tired of childish drama.


----------



## Ravofox (May 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Those days that someone makes an attempt to insult you and your friends, and the moment you and your friends retaliate, they act like they did nothing wrong.
> I'm tired of childish drama.



Me too Ry *faceplants in frustration*
But yeah, I hate it when that sort of stuff happens. And usually, the instigator wins


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 11, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> hereView attachment 18614


Haha


----------



## Rystren (May 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Me too Ry *faceplants in frustration*
> But yeah, I hate it when that sort of stuff happens. And usually, the instigator wins


Especially when the instigator goes to other people and makes himself look totally innocent by leaving out details.


----------



## Ravofox (May 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Especially when the instigator goes to other people and makes himself look totally innocent by leaving out details.



Exactly! And then they make _you _look like the bad guy


----------



## Rystren (May 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Exactly! And then they make _you _look like the bad guy


And it turns out the instigator in this case didn't like me at all. 
I feel like he's been targeting me now.


----------



## Ravofox (May 11, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And it turns out the instigator in this case didn't like me at all.
> I feel like he's been targeting me now.



Where is this happening? School, workplace (if you don't want to say, that's fine)


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 11, 2017)

What exactly did this person say if you don't mind me asking of course?


----------



## Ravofox (May 11, 2017)

@OakenheelTheWolf wow, that was one old thread you revived for no reason


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> @OakenheelTheWolf wow, that was one old thread you revived for no reason


Yeah like 11 years old haha


----------



## Rystren (May 12, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Where is this happening? School, workplace (if you don't want to say, that's fine)


It was over on the discord server. I'm not communicating with him anymore because of it. Blocking is a wonderful thing. 


Old Fashioned said:


> What exactly did this person say if you don't mind me asking of course?


It doesn't matter anymore, really. He's not a problem.


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> It was over on the discord server. I'm not communicating with him anymore because of it. Blocking is a wonderful thing.
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore, really. He's not a problem.


I wish blocking was a thing in real life.


----------



## Rystren (May 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I wish blocking was a thing in real life.


I would have at least one thing on that block list. 
Responsibilities


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I would have at least one thing on that block list.
> Responsibilities


Oki


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2017)

Why is it America has such a boner for advertising? 

A television series I've been getting into has anyware between two to five advertisements, per episode, two of which are actually relevant to the show. Where I live, we don't have any of that, only advertisements between shows, and it seems to work just fine for them. I mean, come on, there is getting your name out there, but this advertising model America has with broadcasting is just downright invasive, and annoying.


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why is it America has such a boner for advertising?
> 
> A television series I've been getting into has anyware between two to five advertisements, per episode, two of which are actually relevant to the show. Where I live, we don't have any of that, only advertisements between shows, and it seems to work just fine for them. I mean, come on, there is getting your name out there, but this advertising model America has with broadcasting is just downright invasive, and annoying.


America is weird


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> America is weird


I know, the fandom is proof of that. :v


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I know, the fandom is proof of that. :v


So your calling me a weirdo?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> So your calling me a weirdo?


Yup, but we're all weirdos in the furry fandom. :v


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yup, but we're all weirdos in the furry fandom. :v


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2017)

That's right, embrace the weird!


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's right, embrace the weird!


Meh I´m not into the fursuit thing but it´s just a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Meh I´m not into the fursuit thing but it´s just a bit.


It's not just teh fursuit, it's the context of the situation. :v


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's not just teh fursuit, it's the context of the situation. :v


A bit weird?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> A bit weird?


And awkward. :3


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> And awkward. :3


Too bad that stuff doesn´t happen to me because i´m not too deep into this fandom.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> A television series I've been getting into has anyware between two to five advertisements, per episode, two of which are actually relevant to the show. Where I live, we don't have any of that, only advertisements between shows, and it seems to work just fine for them. I mean, come on, there is getting your name out there, but this advertising model America has with broadcasting is just downright invasive, and annoying.


I'm semi late to the convo party here but as an American, one thing that always made me uneasy; The constant amount of pharmaceutical ads.


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

bap bap bap wub wub


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Too bad that stuff doesn´t happen to me because i´m not too deep into this fandom.


The fandom is like quicksand, eventually it will swallow you whole.


Andromedahl said:


> I'm semi late to the convo party here but as an American, one thing that always made me uneasy; The constant amount of pharmaceutical ads.


It's almost like, big pharma are trying to convince you there is something wrong with you.


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> The fandom is like quicksand, eventually it will swallow you whole.
> 
> It's almost like, big pharma are trying to convince you there is something wrong with you.


welp role playing with me is the worst idea ever


----------



## Andromedahl (May 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's almost like, big pharma are trying to convince you there is something wrong with you.


Pretty much; Then if you _do_ have something wrong and you're trying to use current drugs that can't legally have a generic yet that you see on American TV commercials all the damn time, you're stuck paying an arm and a leg. Me and a lotta other people pretty much live on generics


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

blah bah bop beep


----------



## Royn (May 12, 2017)

Given the astoundingly short lifespan of Humans, find it amazing that they harbor the concept of "Boredom".  Facinatingly confusing species.


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Royn said:


> Given the astoundingly short lifespan of Humans, find it amazing that they harbor the concept of "Boredom".  Facinatingly confusing species.


I KNOW RIGHT!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2017)

I don't know who you are, but what have you done to Laci Green?!

I'm so damn proud of you!


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't know who you are, but what have you done to Laci Green?!
> 
> I'm so damn proud of you!


oki....


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

BAP BAP


----------



## DrExodium (May 12, 2017)

ZzZzZzZzZzZ


----------



## DrExodium (May 13, 2017)

wub wub


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (May 13, 2017)

If a tree falls in the woods, and nobody's around to witness it, would it still make a sound?


----------



## DrExodium (May 13, 2017)

Dinosaur of the North said:


> If a tree falls in the woods, and nobody's around to witness it, would it still make a sound?


If it´s hitting the ground really hard then yes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2017)

God giggity God there are some dodgy people on eBay, glad eBay offers refunds for those dodgy fucks. I can't help but feel some deja vu right now. Also, I'm inebriated. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2017)

Crap, I've ran out of booze. :c


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2017)

Aw, crap, I'm starting to sober up already. I can't do this furry thing straight.


----------



## DrExodium (May 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Aw, crap, I'm starting to sober up already. I can't do this furry thing straight.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Sorry to hear.


Not as sorry as I am for being out of booze.


----------



## DrExodium (May 13, 2017)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 13, 2017)

Hey, fellas. I is femboi now~!


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (May 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, fellas. I is femboi now~!


Hope that doesn't give you too much trouble.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 13, 2017)

Dinosaur of the North said:


> Hope that doesn't give you too much trouble.


Me too.... I'm kinda worried about that. But, so far, so good...


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (May 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Me too.... I'm kinda worried about that. But, so far, so good...


I know what you mean... Glad to hear you're not having issues yet though. Although... How bad do you think it could get?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 13, 2017)

Dinosaur of the North said:


> I know what you mean... Glad to hear you're not having issues yet though. Although... How bad do you think it could get?


The worst that could happen? Somebody feels cheated and stops talking to me. But, I've already told most of the people that I know here, and they all seem okay. (Although, I sorta shocked one of my friends....)


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (May 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The worst that could happen? Somebody feels cheated and stops talking to me. But, I've already told most of the people that I know here, and they all seem okay. (Although, I sorta shocked one of my friends....)


Oh, I see... I don't think I could help with that. You say your friends are cool with it though, so at least that's something.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 13, 2017)

Dinosaur of the North said:


> Oh, I see... I don't think I could help with that. You say your friends are cool with it though, so at least that's something.


More or less.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, fellas. I is femboi now~!


Well I sexually identify as a gay Apache Attack Helicopter!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> (Although, I sorta shocked one of my friends....)


Eyyyyy! I told u i was completly fine with it!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Eyyyyy! I told u i was completly fine with it!


Oh. I was referring to when I first told you... I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## DrExodium (May 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, fellas. I is femboi now~!


I hope everything goes well for you in this realm and the outside world.


----------



## DrExodium (May 13, 2017)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 13, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I hope everything goes well for you in this realm and the outside world.


Thank you so much, Bubble~! <3


----------



## DrExodium (May 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Thank you so much, Bubble~! <3


 You´re welcome!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 13, 2017)

Anyone planning on going to Aquatifur?


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Anyone planning on going to Aquatifur?


Not interested.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 14, 2017)

Bbbbbooooorrrreeeedddd


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 14, 2017)




----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> View attachment 18661


same


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

here´s something


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 14, 2017)

Just tried out summa dis lineless crap


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Just tried out summa dis lineless crapView attachment 18663


Looks good


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Looks good


Ty!


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Ty!


Your welcome! :3


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. I was referring to when I first told you... I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.



I'M FINE WITH IT TOOOOOOO! 

XD


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

bop


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> bop


Bork~!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Bork~!


BUVVVZZVVZVZZZZZ *intense buzzing*


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> bop


:O

*Bops back*


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> BUVVVZZVVZVZZZZZ *intense buzzing*


XD

*Swats the villainous fly*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2017)

Noooooooooo! Kiiiiiiiiyoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Noooooooooo! Kiiiiiiiiyoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mwahahahaha!


XD


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> :O
> 
> *Bops back*


BOP BOP


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> BOP BOP


Boops your invisible nose.


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Boops your invisible nose.


AHHH mah no nose


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

:O

GENUINELY didn't even notice there wasn't a nose! The avatar is very abastract, and whilst trying to determine the anatomy of Dr Ex, I came to the conclusion that the nose may be the protrusion between the two narrow black lines. Owing to the fact that Dr Ex even refers to himself as a "fluffy cloud bunny furry thing", makes it all the more ambiguous...

Dr Ex, please accept my SINCEREST of apologies, and a "boop" to clear up any misunderstanding on my part. 


*humbly awaits return boop*


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> :O
> 
> GENUINELY didn't even notice there wasn't a nose! The avatar is very abastract, and whilst trying to determine the anatomy of Dr Ex, I came to the conclusion that the nose may be the protrusion between the two narrow black lines. Owing to the fact that Dr Ex even refers to himself as a "fluffy cloud bunny furry thing", makes it all the more ambiguous...
> 
> ...


It´s ok  *Boop*


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> It´s ok  *Boop*





*feels cleansed of any wrong doing and boops everyone in the thread*


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

how are you all today?


----------



## Royn (May 14, 2017)

Aside from pesky nasal pressure and a bit of pain, ok.  Making a Dao sword today.  And a really small (9v) hydrogen gas generator out of a kikkoman soy sauce bottle, a green olive jar, swizzle stcks, a recoil spring from a chainsaw, and tubing from a nasal cannula.


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

Royn said:


> Aside from pesky nasal pressure and a bit of pain, ok.  Making a Dao sword today.  And a really small (9v) hydrogen gas generator.


Well I hope you get better.


----------



## Royn (May 14, 2017)

Thanks.  Its mild allergies.  Bothersome but not debilitating..


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

I'm just grand thank you for asking 

All the better now I've had your forgiveness 

Royn: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

Drawing a butt is hard for me´


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Drawing a butt is hard for me´


Is this an answer to my wonder as to why you're a fluffy bunny blob thingy?

Hey, some people can't draw butts, and that's okay. You can draw fluffy cloud bunnies


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Is this an answer to my wonder as to why you're a fluffy bunny blob thingy?
> 
> Hey, some people can't draw butts, and that's okay. You can draw fluffy cloud bunnies


Nope 
I´m just trying to draw anatomy but It´s a bit hard.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Nope
> I´m just trying to draw anatomy but It´s a bit hard.


Oh right, your comment was just so...random 

You'll get it  I find human anatomy hard and I've had life drawing lessons XD


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Oh right, your comment was just so...random
> 
> You'll get it  I find human anatomy hard and I've had life drawing lessons XD


The only lessons I get are from images called references and tutorials.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> The only lessons I get are from images called references and tutorials.


That's cool, those are very useful too  As long as you enjoy it


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> That's cool, those are very useful too  As long as you enjoy it


The only references I use are mostly sexual.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> XD
> 
> *Swats the villainous fly*



I can stab with my face.

You don't want me to stab with my face.


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

WOB WOB I´m trying to draw a sexy cat


----------



## DrExodium (May 14, 2017)

Night!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 14, 2017)

Anyone planning on goin to Aquatifur


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2017)

No..... It's waaaaaaay too far from me.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 14, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Night!


Good night


----------



## Ravofox (May 14, 2017)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Good night



Ooh, 'Endless/Nameless.' Named after the Nirvana song, I gather. That song's so ear-bleeding yet somehow calming. Cool name choice


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 14, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Ooh, 'Endless/Nameless.' Named after the Nirvana song, I gather. That song's so ear-bleeding yet somehow calming. Cool name choice


I am very cool yes


----------



## -Praydeth- (May 14, 2017)

Well i've been dethroned...

Back to the forums it seems...


----------



## Zenoth (May 14, 2017)

Dinosaur of the North said:


> If a tree falls in the woods, and nobody's around to witness it, would it still make a sound?







=^.^=


----------



## Zenoth (May 14, 2017)

Furlandia 2017
11 days till Furlandia ........hype hype hype hype hype =^.^=


----------



## Ravofox (May 14, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Well i've been dethroned...
> 
> Back to the forums it seems...



Did you get removed, Prey?


----------



## Andromedahl (May 15, 2017)

Registered for my first college classesssssss


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Registered for my first college classesssssss



ROCK ON


----------



## Simo (May 15, 2017)

Hmmmm....foxes detected in the vicinity!

Actually spotted one hiking around dusk last night...always nice, seeing one prance about, or dart across the path, in this case.


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2017)

Haha. My dad occasionally sees them when riding to and from work


----------



## light tear drop (May 15, 2017)




----------



## katalistik (May 15, 2017)

Oh, yeah,I'm back. Hey guys!


----------



## DrExodium (May 15, 2017)

I am back for now :3


----------



## Simo (May 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Haha. My dad occasionally sees them when riding to and from work



I will catch them, and transform them into Skunks, so that the Great Skunk Empire shall rule the world!


----------



## DrExodium (May 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> I will catch them, and transform them into Skunks, so that the Great Skunk Empire shall rule the world!


I heard skunk leak a kind of Oil.


----------



## Zenoth (May 15, 2017)

*leads the resistance against skunking foxes* =^.^=


----------



## DrExodium (May 15, 2017)

Is this some kind of war?


----------



## DrExodium (May 15, 2017)

Welp night night!


----------



## Simo (May 15, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> *leads the resistance against skunking foxes* =^.^=



You shall be assimilated!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2017)

Anyone own an induction cooker? How do you feel about it? Noticed any health risks from the EMR frequency they emit?


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone own an induction cooker? How do you feel about it? Noticed any health risks from the EMR frequency they emit?



*Adjusts tinfoil cap* nah, haven't noticed anything


----------



## Zenoth (May 15, 2017)

Crock Pot is love Crock Pot is life ^^


----------



## -Praydeth- (May 15, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Crock Pot is love Crock Pot is life ^^



Love practically anything cooked in a crock pot!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 15, 2017)

When you want to make friends with someone so you talk about personal things like work, school, friends etc.

...but they have no job, no school, are a loner, and generally suck at life. Its awkward and you feel bad about flaunting your superiority. Argh


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 16, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> they have no job, no school, are a loner, and generally suck at life.



It's kind of scary that you mention that, I used to fit that description until today!(well at least the no job part) I was interviewed for a job in January, but they found someone more qualified. Then, this morning I get a call and they tell me that there is an opening and they just offered me the job. I waited three years and finally, I have the job. I've never been so excited!


----------



## Royn (May 16, 2017)

HUZZAH!×3! O.f. Congrats!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 16, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> It's kind of scary that you mention that, I used to fit that description until today!(well at least the no job part) I was interviewed for a job in January, but they found someone more qualified. Then, this morning I get a call and they tell me that there is an opening and they just offered me the job. I waited three years and finally, I have the job. I've never been so excited!


Hooray, now I dont have to feel bad about talking about work with you because neither of us are jobless losers!

Wanna talk about our girl/boyfriends and sex life now? :V


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 16, 2017)

Royn said:


> HUZZAH!×3! O.f. Congrats!



 Thanks, I really appreciate it!



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Hooray, now I dont have to feel bad about talking about work with you because neither of us are jobless losers!
> 
> Wanna talk about our girl/boyfriends and sex life now? :V



Yes, I've always wanted to not be a loser and today is that day! Like I said I just have the job, the rest still applies. XD


----------



## Rystren (May 16, 2017)

*faceplants* and the poor roommate crap continues... when is he gonna leave


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> *Adjusts tinfoil cap*


You do know how an induction cooktop works right?


----------



## modfox (May 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Love practically anything cooked in a crock pot!


No u


----------



## Ravofox (May 16, 2017)

modfox said:


> No u



Haven't seen you in a while, Modfox


----------



## Sagt (May 16, 2017)

I found an Indian restuaraunt thats close to where I live called 'Gaylord Tandoori'.


----------



## Ravofox (May 16, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I found an Indian restuaraunt thats close to where I live called 'Gaylord Tandoori'.



Lol, what?!.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 16, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I found an Indian restuaraunt thats nearby to where I live called 'Gaylord Tandoori'.


You should definitely try it!


----------



## Ravofox (May 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You should definitely try it!



There'll definitely be delicious curtains there for you


----------



## Sarachaga (May 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> There'll definitely be delicious curtains there for you


Curtains aside it would be quite interested to see where the name comes from xp


----------



## DrExodium (May 16, 2017)

Them fidget spinner have spread to mah school


----------



## katalistik (May 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Them fidget spinner have spread to mah school



Sssame. It's annoying. Some... Autistic thing that spins again and again. Nice meme.


----------



## DrExodium (May 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Sssame. It's annoying. Some... Autistic thing that spins again and again. Nice meme.


Even though it´s for those kinds of people.


----------



## DrExodium (May 16, 2017)

BOP BOP  I´m bored


----------



## DrExodium (May 16, 2017)

some stuff that came from my recommended


----------



## Rystren (May 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You do know how an induction cooktop works right?


Ah induction. My favorite (and only) cooktop


----------



## DrExodium (May 16, 2017)

Just chilling in the chat.


----------



## -Praydeth- (May 16, 2017)

I swear as time progreses @DrExodium I question your sanity more & more. I love it.


----------



## Rystren (May 16, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I swear as time progreses @DrExodium I question your sanity more & more. I love it.


Definitely something i would not question


----------



## Zenoth (May 16, 2017)

*borks semi drunkenly*


----------



## Ravofox (May 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I swear as time progreses @DrExodium I question your sanity more & more. I love it.



I'm sure you guys will make great friends then


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2017)

Well I finally bought an induction cooker. Still have a few concerns about the potential health risks, but it's not like I will be using it for hours on end every day so... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rystren (May 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well I finally bought an induction cooker. Still have a few concerns about the potential health risks, but it's not like I will be using it for hours on end every day so... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


There's nothing really to worry about aside from basic unit failures. It operates on the same principle as an inductor.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> There's nothing really to worry about aside from basic unit failures. It operates on the same principle as an inductor.


Yeah I know that, done some research before buying but have noticed there are some general concerns about the long term effect of using them. Interesting piece of technology (sure Nikola Tesla was the first to discover it), but interesting nonetheless, will be interesting to see how it stacks up to gas/propane.

But what do you mean by unit failures? Do the cheap ones tend to not last long?


----------



## DrExodium (May 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> I swear as time progreses @DrExodium I question your sanity more & more. I love it.


I have gone in a weird trip with my sanity.


----------



## DrExodium (May 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Definitely something i would not question


Oki


----------



## Rystren (May 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah I know that, done some research before buying but have noticed there are some general concerns about the long term effect of using them. Interesting piece of technology (sure Nikola Tesla was the first to discover it), but interesting nonetheless, will be interesting to see how it stacks up to gas/propane.
> 
> But what do you mean by unit failures? Do the cheap ones tend to not last long?


I can't say anything about the cheaper ones. I just know that you can't expect perfection,  so there's probably a small problem here and there in some units do to possible manufacturing errors.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I can't say anything about the cheaper ones. I just know that you can't expect perfection,  so there's probably a small problem here and there in some units do to possible manufacturing errors.


It's like the old saying goes "you get what you pay for". The one I bought claims to have some German technology behind it, am hoping that extends to the electronics as well.

Out of interest, what type of induction cooker do you have? Does it make much noise?


----------



## DrExodium (May 17, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## Rystren (May 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's like the old saying goes "you get what you pay for". The one I bought claims to have some German technology behind it, am hoping that extends to the electronics as well.
> 
> Out of interest, what type of induction cooker do you have? Does it make much noise?


I have a nuwave. It's relatively quiet


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I have a nuwave. It's relatively quiet


Yeah I heard some are worse than others but what I meant is, is it bearable? See, I have a bad ear that tends to crackle at certain frequencies so I need to know what I'm in for.


----------



## Rystren (May 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah I heard some are worse than others but what I meant is, is it bearable? See, I have a bad ear that tends to crackle at certain frequencies so I need to know what I'm in for.


It's mainly a fan that makes the noise


----------



## DrExodium (May 17, 2017)

Good night  ZzZzzZZZZzZZZZZzzzzZzZzZ


----------



## Royn (May 17, 2017)

Induction technology is extremely sloppy, and as such is extremely bad for ones health over prolonged use/exposure.


----------



## Ravofox (May 17, 2017)

Royn said:


> Induction technology is extremely sloppy, and as such is extremely bad for ones health over prolonged use/exposure.



*has hypochondriatic breakdown*


----------



## DrExodium (May 18, 2017)

I am awake now


----------



## DrExodium (May 18, 2017)

BOP BOP!


----------



## DrExodium (May 18, 2017)

Bop Bop


----------



## Rystren (May 18, 2017)

I hope my package is at least at the post office tomorrow


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (May 18, 2017)

L..lo...Lombax....


----------



## DrExodium (May 18, 2017)

I´m in heat


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (May 18, 2017)

That's enough forums for me today


----------



## DrExodium (May 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> That's enough forums for me today


oki have a good one.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I hope my package is at least at the post office tomorrow


Oh? I would figure you would wish it to be in one piece as well knowing the USPS. What did you get, an expansion for your induction cook top?


----------



## Rystren (May 18, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Oh? I would figure you would wish it to be in one piece as well knowing the USPS. What did you get, an expansion for your induction cook top?


I would be impressed if they could break a t-shirt


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I would be impressed if they could break a t-shirt


Hey, with USPS they will find a way.


----------



## Rystren (May 18, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Hey, with USPS they will find a way.


Eh. Maybe. 
But they haven't yet. Lol.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Eh. Maybe.
> But they haven't yet. Lol.



Well good luck anyway on getting your shirt.


----------



## Rystren (May 18, 2017)

I just want it soon cause the post office here doesn't do anything on weekends.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I just want it soon cause the post office here doesn't do anything on weekends.


What? They don't deliver mail on Saturdays?


----------



## Ravofox (May 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I just want it soon cause the post office here doesn't do anything on weekends.



*Faceplants for you*


----------



## Rystren (May 18, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> What? They don't deliver mail on Saturdays?


Nope. Because reasons.


Ravofox said:


> *Faceplants for you*


*stares* really? *faceplants*


----------



## Ravofox (May 18, 2017)

Why not?


----------



## Rystren (May 18, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Why not?


Cause that's what I do. Lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (May 18, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> That's enough forums for me today



Every time I hop on the forums a few minutes after I hop on.


----------



## Ravofox (May 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Eh. Maybe.
> But they haven't yet. Lol.





Old Fashioned said:


> Hey, with USPS they will find a way.



You guys look out for a 'UPS breaks t-shirts' music video


----------



## Rystren (May 19, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> You guys look out for a 'UPS breaks t-shirts' music video


Lol. It's  coming sooner  than you think


----------



## DrExodium (May 19, 2017)

Is the summer heat is going to be a pain with all the fur?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 19, 2017)

What's with USPS jokes? I can fit 36 pounds of metal in a MFR1, just tape the hell out of it and it comes out fine. You just have to pack things like you mean it.


----------



## DrExodium (May 19, 2017)

BOPPY BOP


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 19, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> You guys look out for a 'UPS breaks t-shirts' music video



They might not be breaking t-shirts, but rather our sanity with this '60s song.







MadKiyo said:


> What's with USPS jokes?



They do it to themselves honestly.


----------



## Rystren (May 19, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Is the summer heat is going to be a pain with all the fur?


That's why i like water. And air conditioning


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (May 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Simo (May 19, 2017)

Ug, was 92f in Baltimore today! Ouch. Jungles near the equator are often cooler.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ug, was 92f in Baltimore today! Ouch. Jungles near the equator are often cooler.



That's definitely pretty warm. It hasn't gotten much over 40F here and has been drizzling for two days straight.


----------



## Simo (May 19, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> That's definitely pretty warm. It hasn't gotten much over 40F here and has been drizzling for two days straight.



Sounds like where my folks live, in northern Michigan!


----------



## Royn (May 19, 2017)

Fricken snowed here.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Sounds like where my folks live, in northern Michigan!



It's just typical Colorado weather one day it's near a hundred and the next forty. There are frost warnings, I just hope it doesn't kill the onions I planted.



Royn said:


> Fricken snowed here.



I guess that's just what happens up in them thar' hills.


----------



## DrExodium (May 20, 2017)

I woke up.


----------



## Ravofox (May 20, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I woke up.



GOOOOOOOD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2017)

Goddammit my cat had kittens again. She's such a whore.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2017)

Whether it's on one forum or another, do you ever get blocked by people you have had absolutely no interaction with? It's got to make you wonder what they dislike about you so much to go to that extreme.


----------



## Ravofox (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Whether is on one forum or another, do you ever get blocked by people you have had absolutely no interaction with? It's got to make you wonder what they dislike about you so much to go to that extreme.



Did this happen to you?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Did this happen to you?


Happened to a friend. I could understand blocking someone if you find that person genuinely repulsive, and in that circumstance I can sympathize completely. But in regards to myself, If I did that without so much as getting to know said person, I couldn't help but feel like I'm missing out on something worthwhile. But that's just me.


----------



## DrExodium (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Goddammit my cat had kittens again. She's such a whore.


I am very sorry for you to have to take care of kittens till you have to give them away.


----------



## DrExodium (May 20, 2017)

lalala I have no ideas to draw :<


----------



## Ravofox (May 20, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> lalala I have no ideas to draw :<



Maybe the millions of Mr. Fox's kittens?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (May 20, 2017)

Morning all...


----------



## Ravofox (May 20, 2017)

Hey Crimson!


----------



## DrExodium (May 20, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Maybe the millions of Mr. Fox's kittens?





 here they are


----------



## DrExodium (May 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Morning all...


Good morning!


----------



## katalistik (May 20, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Morning all...



Morning Crimson! *Insert blob that waves*.


----------



## DrExodium (May 20, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## DrExodium (May 20, 2017)

BOP BOP


----------



## DrExodium (May 20, 2017)

Bopbopbop...bopbop.... bop...... bop....


----------



## Zenoth (May 20, 2017)

Bork


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 20, 2017)

BORKBORKBORKBORK


----------



## DrExodium (May 20, 2017)

BOP BOP


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 20, 2017)

#Addyourself


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 20, 2017)

Anyone?


OakenheelTheWolf said:


> #Addyourself View attachment 18863


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 20, 2017)

Anyone at all?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 21, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## GigaBit (May 21, 2017)

Wow...
844 pages...
I'm impressed.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 21, 2017)

Anyone gonna add to the pic up there?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 21, 2017)

Annyyyooonnnee


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 21, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

Jokes


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> #Addyourself View attachment 18863


Here I am


----------



## Andromedahl (May 21, 2017)

@OakenheelTheWolf
Just passin' through.


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

Felt guilty. Sorry for the crude drawing, I tried


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> View attachment 18876
> 
> Felt guilty. Sorry for the crude drawing, I tried


Wow You´re so tall


----------



## Andromedahl (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Felt guilty. Sorry for the crude drawing, I tried


That uh.... sure is one phallic tail you got there bub...


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Wow You´re so tall



HAHAHA. Not in real life though



Andromedahl said:


> That uh.... sure is one phallic tail you got there bub...



Gosh...um...thanks? *curses artistic skills*


----------



## hotcrossbun (May 21, 2017)

So a bear walks into a bar and says "I'll have a gin... and tonic." The bartender says "Why the big paws?"


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

hotcrossbun said:


> So a bear walks into a bar and says "I'll have a gin... and tonic." The bartender says "Why the big paws?"


I don´t get it.
Maybe because I´m not a bear.


----------



## hotcrossbun (May 21, 2017)

Okay okay.

A fluffy cloud bunny furry thing walks into a bar.
The bartender says "What're you having tonight?"
The fluffy cloud bunny furry thing says "I'll have a lager."
The bartender says "Sorry the tap's broken, try down the road."


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

hotcrossbun said:


> Okay okay.
> 
> A fluffy cloud bunny furry thing walks into a bar.
> The bartender says "What're you having tonight?"
> ...


heh I kind of get it.


----------



## hotcrossbun (May 21, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> heh I kind of get it.


I don't even get it. Clearly my subconscious has been taking improv lessons without me.


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

hotcrossbun said:


> I don't even get it. Clearly my subconscious has been taking improv lessons without me.


I think the tap of the drink is broken so you can´t have a larger drink and the bartender says to go to another bar or something.
That´s what I understand


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

My mind is so dirty.


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

@hotcrossbun haha, I just noticed the cat face in the coffee


----------



## hotcrossbun (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> @hotcrossbun haha, I just noticed the cat face in the coffee


It's a hedgehog!


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

hotcrossbun said:


> It's a hedgehog!



My bad. Aw, it's sooo cute!


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

I've drawn a few hedgehogs in my time:


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I've drawn a few hedgehogs in my time:
> 
> View attachment 18877


Looks terrified


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> View attachment 18876
> 
> Felt guilty. Sorry for the crude drawing, I tried


I can draw u in there!


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I can draw u in there!



Oh, cool. Please do!



DrExodium said:


> Looks terrified



Yeah, he's an OC that gets bullied for having spiky hair (people are cruel...especially to their characters)


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, cool. Please do!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's an OC that gets bullied for having spiky hair (people are cruel...especially to their characters)


What colors are his fur?


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, cool. Please do!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's an OC that gets bullied for having spiky hair (people are cruel...especially to their characters)


Oh.... I´m sorry for him


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> What colors are his fur?



Orange-ish red and white. 



DrExodium said:


> Oh.... I´m sorry for him



I've drawn him in better situations too, don't worry


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

Now I have nothing to do


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2017)

Anyone own one of those plasma lighters? Thinking about getting on.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 21, 2017)




----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

Anything to do here?


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

I made this cute little character
I don´t know what to do with it though.


----------



## JinxiFox (May 21, 2017)

Don't wanna do housework, but I gotta, a friend is coming over for tacos.


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

JinxiFox said:


> Don't wanna do housework, but I gotta, a friend is coming over for tacos.


House work sure is a pain.


----------



## katalistik (May 21, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Anything to do here?



If you feel bored you could come in our Discord server.


----------



## DrExodium (May 21, 2017)

katalistik said:


> If you feel bored you could come in our Discord server.


hmm alright hope it´s not too weird so yeah give me a link to it or something


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> View attachment 18880



Aw, thanks Oakenheel!


----------



## Royn (May 21, 2017)

Yesterday leapt up onto a 5' tall brick and concrete pillar all effortlessly Catlike and sat crosslegged.  When the entry call came leapt down the same way.  Sprung down the hundred steps using only about 50, and went back up yhe same way, then took the 70 steps down sitting on the center handrails like a slide. Only post this because all those years ago the doc told me if L4 vertibrae hadnt compressed symetrically and drifted 1mm in any direction, would have been paralyzed from the chest down.  Supremely appreciate and am overjoyed still allowed to Otter around as does at this age with the injury suffered.  Must say sometimes.  Really appreciate and use your mobility/agility yall! Dont waste cause theys extremely precious.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2017)

*:*^V


----------



## Yvvki (May 22, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> View attachment 18880


I'm an equalist.  ☆


----------



## GigaBit (May 23, 2017)

My room feels like a minefield of computer parts right now. I've stepped on at least 5 screws so far.
And it's all thanks to a stupid computer that wont stop breaking! 
First's the PSU, then the RAM, and now the BIOS locks up.
It's pretty old though. Sometime from 1999-2001.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 23, 2017)

I like joining forums and knowing new regulars and understanding and recognizing who they are in some sense. It's been awhile since Ive popped around FAF but I like the new crowd here, too ^w^

Some familiar faces I'm used to (Might miss some peeps but I'll try to keep it inclusive):

^Yvvki 
Fluffyshutterbug
Madkiyo
Lcs
Pipistrele
Tezzyfur
Oakenheel the wolf
Simo (Fossa )
Mr. Fox
Yakamaru
Plus 31
Doodle Bun
Belatucadros
Andromedahl
Amii, of course!
Fallow whenever he shows up


There's more of you regulars like Ravofox, Biscuitfister, Rocketseal, Sergei, Trashsona, Gigabit, and Xaroin but I havent been around enough to see more posts to get a little idea of them.

If I didnt mention you just yell at me and tell me how cool you are :v

So yeah, the community here is aight, a lot of you guys are cool. You guys are cool, keep being you!


----------



## Andromedahl (May 23, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Andromedahl


Awhhhhh people remember meeeeeee <3


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (May 23, 2017)

*Does Lombax things*


----------



## Rystren (May 23, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Sarachaga (May 23, 2017)

_Eats curtains intensely_


----------



## Andromedahl (May 23, 2017)

*obnoxious chattery squeaking*


----------



## Ravofox (May 23, 2017)

*Australian accented fox noises*


----------



## hotcrossbun (May 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> _Eats curtains intensely_


I didn't know you swung that way.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 23, 2017)

hotcrossbun said:


> I didn't know you swung that way.


I really don't normally, but these curtains are bloody delicious.


----------



## Ravofox (May 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I really don't normally, but these curtains are bloody delicious.



"You gain Brouzouf"?


----------



## stimpy (May 23, 2017)

"he doesn't use Windows 2000"


----------



## Ravofox (May 23, 2017)

?


----------



## DrExodium (May 23, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 23, 2017)

I saw a video on youtube where a redneck ate three Carolina reaper peppers then downed a fifth of fireball. You should see it, It is completely insane.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 23, 2017)

Just to get this off my chest, my dad was an alcoholic, drug addict, drug dealer, POS, and had three aggravated DUI's and has a huuuge criminal record. He also tried to take me from my mom.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

Guess who just got four teeth yanked and discovered they've got a hole straight to their sinuses from an unchecked infection? This furfag right here! =~=;


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Just to get this off my chest, my dad was an alcoholic, drug addict, drug dealer, POS, and had three aggravated DUI's and has a huuuge criminal record. He also tried to take me from my mom.


I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you're OK, at least...


----------



## KittenCozy (May 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Guess who just got four teeth yanked and discovered they've got a hole straight to their sinuses from an unchecked infection? This furfag right here! =~=;


Yikes! A hole straight to your sinuses sounds really scary :U


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

KittenCozy said:


> Yikes! A hole straight to your sinuses sounds really scary :U


Yeah, it's something. It's currently sealed and sutured but the anaesthetic is wearing off and I can't blow my nose for a week. >~>;

Just gonna keep popping them pills.


----------



## KittenCozy (May 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Yeah, it's something. It's currently sealed and sutured but the anaesthetic is wearing off and I can't blow my nose for a week. >~>;
> 
> Just gonna keep popping them pills.


Do what you gotta do.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

KittenCozy said:


> Do what you gotta do.


That I will. I appreciate your concern.


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Guess who just got four teeth yanked and discovered they've got a hole straight to their sinuses from an unchecked infection? This furfag right here! =~=;



Ouch! Hope they doled out some nice pills, there. They can be kinda stingy with pain meds, these days.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ouch! Hope they doled out some nice pills, there. They can be kinda stingy with pain meds, these days.


Vicodin! Always good for dental pain. Also an exceedingly high dosage of ibuprofen and a mess of antibiotics.


----------



## Rystren (May 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Vicodin! Always good for dental pain. Also an exceedingly high dosage of ibuprofen and a mess of antibiotics.


Medications. What fun.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I like the new crowd here, too


Coming from Phoenixed, you're probably the only one. :v

And yay I got a shout out! fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2017)

Ever have those days where you feel like you're waiting for something, but you know nothing is coming? I seem to have them often.


----------



## Rystren (May 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ever have those days where you feel like you're waiting for something, but you know nothing is coming? I seem to have them often.


Usually, when I'm waiting for something to come, it's a headache. I just want them over with.


----------



## DrExodium (May 23, 2017)

I got nothing to talk about here.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 24, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you're OK, at least...


Yeah I know it's sad, but I'm not feeling bad anymore.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2017)

I just bought an order of chicken strips at whataburger that came out to $6.66 and here I am thinking "What coincidentally bad thing today can happen that was a result of my satanic fast food order?"

...well, the other day I helped a man at my job when he needed it and he said good karma will come my way

Hopefully that will negate any universal impact curses have on one's own life :V


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2017)

Furries at the beach is the strangest thing...

Like, all these other people on the beach are at the beach NOT wearing that much clothes, and then here come furries in full animal costume.

How exactly do those outings even go, like do they go to their cars and take of their fursuits to go swim and stuff or do they go to the beach just to fursuit?

Also...SAND


----------



## Aczinor (May 24, 2017)

Oh god. Imagine what you would have to go through to clean a fursuit full of sand...


----------



## Zipline_Orange (May 25, 2017)

@Mr. Fox hi


----------



## DrExodium (May 25, 2017)

I got nothing to say


----------



## katalistik (May 25, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I got nothing to say


Silence is golden.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2017)

If Mel Gibson in The Beaver has taught me anything, it's that we all need a Therapy Beaver once in awhile.

No one does crazy quite like Mel.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2017)

Today I learned that fruit gore is actually a thing in this fandom. Is there anything that _isn't _a thing in this fandom?


----------



## DrExodium (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Today I learned that fruit gore is actually a thing in this fandom. Is there anything that _isn't _a thing in this fandom?


microwaves?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> microwaves?


I bet your ass it is, there's probably even porn of it.


----------



## DrExodium (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I bet your ass it is, there's probably even porn of it.


Don´t be my butt on it.


----------



## Trashsona (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Today I learned that fruit gore is actually a thing in this fandom. Is there anything that _isn't _a thing in this fandom?


Like being transformed into fruit then being cut open? This fandom gets weirder and crazier every day.


----------



## DrExodium (May 28, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Like being transformed into fruit then being cut open? This fandom gets weirder and crazier every day.


Depends on the people in here.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Don´t be my butt on it.


Why, are you using it? 


Trashsona said:


> Like being transformed into fruit then being cut open? This fandom gets weirder and crazier every day.


Ikr? It's like people using a trash can or dessert as their fursona, it's unheard off! D:  

Well at least you can say the fandom never lacks originality.


----------



## Trashsona (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why, are you using it?
> 
> Ikr? It's like people using a trash can or dessert as their fursona, it's unheard off! D:
> 
> Well at least you can say the fandom never lacks originality.


Low blow Mr. Fox, at least I don't need a straightjacket to function :V


----------



## DrExodium (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why, are you using it?
> 
> Ikr? It's like people using a trash can or dessert as their fursona, it's unheard off! D:
> 
> Well at least you can say the fandom never lacks originality.


Because I can´t survive without it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Low blow Mr. Fox, at least I don't need a straightjacket to function :V


Oh, that? Nah, I just wear that to stay warm on cold nights. :3


DrExodium said:


> Because I can´t survive without it


Yes you can.



https://imgur.com/fwcRmBG


----------



## DrExodium (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh, that? Nah, I just wear that to stay warm on cold nights. :3
> 
> Yes you can.
> 
> ...


I don´t sit with my face


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I don´t sit with my face


Obviously you've never been dog tired.


----------



## Trashsona (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Obviously you've never been dog tired.


That's so adorable!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> That's so adorable!


At some point I plan to get something like that, it's so goofy.


----------



## Trashsona (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> At some point I plan to get something like that, it's so goofy.


You totally should, it's too silly not to! Might be hard to get in that position with the jacket on though .


----------



## DrExodium (May 28, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## Alstren (May 28, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I just bought an order of chicken strips at whataburger that came out to $6.66 and here I am thinking "What coincidentally bad thing today can happen that was a result of my satanic fast food order?"
> 
> ...well, the other day I helped a man at my job when he needed it and he said good karma will come my way
> 
> Hopefully that will negate any universal impact curses have on one's own life :V



Holy crap that legitimately just happened to me today. I think the fast food industry may be trying to summon some sort of stygian hell spawn.


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 28, 2017)

First it's Kek and Moloch, now Satan himself. What's happening to the world.


----------



## Royn (May 28, 2017)

ThreedaysYYAAAYY!  As one who lifts over 2klbs repeatedly on a 5 daily basis, very much appreciate three day weekends.


----------



## GigaBit (May 29, 2017)

egg...


----------



## DrExodium (May 29, 2017)

Hallo


----------



## DrExodium (May 29, 2017)

hello?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 29, 2017)

First world problems: I was going to get up and take a break from art to enjoy the nice day, now the cat's on my lap. 

...back to art I guess


----------



## DrExodium (May 29, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> First world problems: I was going to get up and take a break from art to enjoy the nice day, now the cat's on my lap.
> 
> ...back to art I guess



one day off art less practice


----------



## Royn (May 29, 2017)

One day offart means less pressure.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> one day off art less practice



Well today is my day off and I spent it doing art 

...as for practice today I learned Im awful at art. At least it's fun


----------



## Lexiand (May 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Hallo


hello.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (May 29, 2017)

Legend


----------



## Ravofox (May 29, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well today is my day off and I spent it doing art
> 
> ...as for practice today I learned Im awful at art. At least it's fun



Well, that's something. Don't give up!


----------



## muckmouth (May 30, 2017)

Hello everyone! ^^


----------



## Ravofox (May 30, 2017)

Hello there!


----------



## Lexiand (May 30, 2017)

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## Ravofox (May 30, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> So how is everyone doing?



Ok (I should be studying though). How are you?


----------



## light tear drop (May 30, 2017)

Good evening all! How is everyone?


----------



## Lexiand (May 30, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Ok (I should be studying though). How are you?


I'm doing great


----------



## Clary (May 30, 2017)

Here it is 8.30 AM so i say good morning 
Will have breakfast soon and than perform a shower. Then I will see what the day brings up to me.
Still have to get a birthday present for my mother so perhaps I will search some local whine stores today.


----------



## light tear drop (May 30, 2017)

Clary said:


> Here it is 8.30 AM so i say good morning
> Will have breakfast soon and than perform a shower. Then I will see what the day brings up to me.
> Still have to get a birthday present for my mother so perhaps I will search some local whine stores today.









sounds like a plan. I say it is quite late I think ill be off to bed now


----------



## Ravofox (May 30, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> sounds like a plan. I say it is quite late I think ill be off to bed now



Night Light Tear Drop! MMMM, hot chocolate, lucky you!


----------



## DrExodium (May 30, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> So how is everyone doing?


Hello I am doing fine and you?


----------



## Martin2W (May 30, 2017)

Hello I created new furry discord server anyone who is interested please join, please dont join if you dont plan to be active. *When joined please read rules and wait for staff to confirm you before giving full access to the server.* Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Gur94 (May 30, 2017)

Weather has been very strange this month


----------



## GigaBit (May 30, 2017)

I just finished making a remake of a cover I did a while ago.
Mostly just corrections to make it sound more like the original.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-502184835%2Fmoskau-ver2


----------



## muckmouth (May 30, 2017)

I'm afraid because I need to get my wisdom teeth removed and I've never been put under for anything in my life. ;-;


----------



## Clary (May 30, 2017)

My ones were removed, too, 2 years ago. In the end it was not as bad as I thought before, so just be relaxed


----------



## zack (May 30, 2017)

i need help i dont want to spend money on this site but half the girls i want to complete if you want to say i cant continue without items and i only have 6 coins is there anyway AT all to get free coins and yes i already picked up the coins dropped on the ground


----------



## Alstren (May 30, 2017)

zack said:


> i need help i dont want to spend money on this site but half the girls i want to complete if you want to say i cant continue without items and i only have 6 coins is there anyway AT all to get free coins and yes i already picked up the coins dropped on the ground


I'am sorry but... What?


----------



## GigaBit (May 30, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I'am sorry but... What?


Agreed. I have no idea what any of that means.


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

Hello all once more


----------



## Trashsona (May 31, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hello all once more


Hello!
Very cute art there! Love that warm smile.


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Hello!
> Very cute art there! Love that warm smile.


thx but ill be honest its not mine and i give 100% credit to who ever made it 
anyway how are things on the forum i was only on last night for but a moment


----------



## Trashsona (May 31, 2017)

Well thanks for sharing it, always nice to see new art!
I missed the forums most of the day today but it seems to be doing good. Fun discussions, new people every day to meet, and everyone is getting along. The only downside is that there have been a few spamming issues but the mods clean it up pretty up each time it happens so it's not that bad.


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

Ah sounds rough and good ive been busy trying to plan my entire summer and the one problem is there is so much to do so little time


----------



## Trashsona (May 31, 2017)

That's good that you plan ahead, helps you make the most of your time. My little bro is your age and he can't plan for the next day much less the entire summer.
 I hear you, so much fun to be had and not enough time to do it all. At least you won't be bored! Whatever you don't get around to this summer you can do on the next vacation.


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

more or less cause i turn 16 on june 21 and ill be working at the home depot from 8am to 4pm also going to the gym and ill hopefully have a gf cause i got a phone number on the last day of school and ill be buying a xbox one so fallout 4 here i come
also i plan all damn day from the moment i get up its instant my brain goes *get up let out dog eat get dressed work*


----------



## Trashsona (May 31, 2017)

Heh, well looks like you got adulthood down! A job, goals, plans for staying healthy, the number of someone you like (hope it goes well!), and actively planning out your day. You got things planned out a lot better than most of college guys I know.

I played Fallout 4 myself. It's a ton of fun gameplay wise but the story isn't on par with the older Fallout games. I'm sure you'll have a blast, nothing quite as fun as mowing down a bunch of raiders with a gattling laser cannon!


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

true true though there is one odd thing about fallout and skyrim is that i play for a month or less and lose interest then ill keep the game for 6 months and then trade it in and the next month i want to play it again


----------



## Trashsona (May 31, 2017)

I replayed it about four times to get each ending, I also used a different playstyle for each run to keep things fresh. There's also a DLC expansion so lots of content. You'll get your money's worth that's for sure! 
If you want to play Skyrim again there are a few times during the year (I think this includes an upcoming summer sale) that it's dirt cheap on steam. You could just keep it there and play it whenever you get the urge to. Same goes for fallout 4 given that it's a couple years old although it wouldn't be dirt cheap still not terribly expensive.


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

also the only reason i plan so much is that my big bro failed high school (literally with all zeros or f) then was sent off to college that was paid for with loans and family money and the Indian nation and even after all that he still failed so yeaaaa


----------



## Trashsona (May 31, 2017)

Well, at least his failures motivated you. That's a shame that he wasted such a great oppurtunity. I hope you get the same treatment with a full ride, you sound like you would make it worth every penny and then some! Keep going at it like how you are now and you'll do great in life! I promise that hard work and dedication to self improvement pays off.


----------



## Martin2W (May 31, 2017)

Hello I created new furry discord server anyone who is interested please join, please dont join if you dont plan to be active. *When joined please read rules and wait for staff to confirm you before giving full access to the server.*Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Clary (May 31, 2017)

Hey,
I;vre read something about discord servers here for several times now. What exactly is a discord server? Is it just a dedicated server for voicechat? If yes, so whats the differencs to teamspeak then?


----------



## Martin2W (May 31, 2017)

Clary said:


> Hey,
> I;vre read something about discord servers here for several times now. What exactly is a discord server? Is it just a dedicated server for voicechat? If yes, so whats the differencs to teamspeak then?


No It also supports text rooms. So if you want to speak you can join voice channel and if to only chat you can join text channel. And even you can do both at the same time. Its better solution to a forum.


----------



## Martin2W (May 31, 2017)




----------



## DrExodium (May 31, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hello all once more


Hello there creature of then internet


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Hello there creature of then internet


hello


----------



## DrExodium (May 31, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> hello


How are you today?


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

Im good just waiting for the oven to heat up for pizza hbu?


----------



## DrExodium (May 31, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Im good just waiting for the oven to heat up for pizza hbu?


I am fine just being bored as usual.
And nothing to draw right now.


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

i can give you a specifications to draw a ref


----------



## DrExodium (May 31, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> i can give you a specifications to draw a ref


Do you mean drawing a character that already exists or something else?


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

no it my fursona that no one has drawn yet and ive just been piggybacking on my profile pic


----------



## DrExodium (May 31, 2017)

hmm ok


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

blue and white fur black jacket with a tron blue tear drop on the back other than those specifications go nuts!


----------



## DrExodium (May 31, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> blue and white fur black jacket with a tron blue tear drop on the back other than those specifications go nuts!


I did what you said kinda


----------



## Clary (May 31, 2017)

hey light tear, where do you take all those cute pics from, you post here everytime? I like them!

Going to perform a Resident Evil 2 Claire A Speedrun now, wish me luck 
My personal record is 1:10:08. Want to break the damn world record one day, which is only 2 mins faster than me, but i didn't manage yet.
When my run is good I will later post my time here


----------



## DrExodium (May 31, 2017)

Clary said:


> hey light tear, where do you take all those cute pics from, you post here everytime? I like them!
> 
> Going to perform a Resident Evil 2 Claire A Speedrun now, wish me luck
> My personal record is 1:10:08. Want to break the damn world record one day, which is only 2 mins faster than me, but i didn't manage yet.
> When my run is good I will later post my time here


good luck


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

*worbles is a sleepy fashion*  It might be time for an afternoon nap hehe. Yay for lazy days.


----------



## DrExodium (May 31, 2017)

BOP BOP *slaps self*


----------



## Clary (May 31, 2017)

goodnight Zenoth


Today it did not a werry well job:



 

Would be happy if i would get only a time better than 1:10:00 once


----------



## light tear drop (May 31, 2017)

Clary said:


> hey light tear, where do you take all those cute pics from, you post here everytime? I like them!
> 
> Going to perform a Resident Evil 2 Claire A Speedrun now, wish me luck
> My personal record is 1:10:08. Want to break the damn world record one day, which is only 2 mins faster than me, but i didn't manage yet.
> When my run is good I will later post my time here


I just look up cute furry on google or sleepy furry or furry with coffee


----------



## Andromedahl (May 31, 2017)

I've never realized how big duck eggs were until I held one in my hand today.


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

Bet they would make for one hellova omlette ^^


----------



## Andromedahl (May 31, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Bet they would make for one hellova omlette ^^


Yeah they're supposed to have a richer taste than chicken eggs; They're also supposed to be pretty good in baked goods; Gives the breads and cakes a fluffier texture.


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

I'd try em out for sure.  That and I always though Emu eggs would make a killer omlette, them suckers are biiig. One emu egg just might make 3 omlettes, or 2 good ones hehehe


----------



## Alstren (May 31, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I'd try em out for sure.  That and I always though Emu eggs would make a killer omlette, them suckers are biiig. One emu egg just might make 3 omlettes, or 2 good ones hehehe


Hey man emus are no joke, the Australians lost a war against them after all. I wouldn't think about eating their eggs.


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Hey man emus are no joke, the Australians lost a war against them after all. I wouldn't think about eating their eggs.


They are some mean mean birds. But i've seen some cool art carved into their eggs, and everytime I seen some art like that part of me thinks, damn that egg would make a good omlette.


----------



## Ravofox (May 31, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Hey man emus are no joke, the Australians lost a war against them after all. I wouldn't think about eating their eggs.



We are forever haunted by that terrible defeat


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> We are forever haunted by that terrible defeat


Turn the tides by collecting all their eggs up and making the worlds largest omlette, just to let them know.......round 2 is on !! xD


----------



## Andromedahl (May 31, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Turn the tides by collecting all their eggs up and making the worlds largest omlette, just to let them know.......round 2 is on !! xD


There better be some bacon bits in the omlette


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

One does not simply Omlette without Bacon !! =^.^=


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

*has become a slightly drunk fox, thus all the talk of omlettes* I require breakfast for dinner now xD


----------



## Andromedahl (May 31, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> *has become a slightly drunk fox, thus all the talk of omlettes* I require breakfast for dinner now xD


Thats what a 24 hour Denny's is for.


----------



## Ravofox (May 31, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Thats what a 24 hour Denny's is for.



What's that?


----------



## Alstren (May 31, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What's that?


A fast food chain in the USA.


----------



## Ravofox (May 31, 2017)

Alstren said:


> A fast food chain in the USA.



Oh, ok. I'm Aussie so I've never heard of it


----------



## Alstren (May 31, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, ok. I'm Aussie so I've never heard of it


No problem... *mimicry's the great emu war call, and starts giggling with glee as a horde of emu descend over the horizon.*


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 1, 2017)

hello


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey there, looking smart


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 1, 2017)

thx Hows your day?


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 1, 2017)

You're welcome. It's been ok. Had to do a take home exam, though it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
How about you?


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 1, 2017)

eh good ive been Quote "testing" cause i beat portal 2 and i mowed the lawns so im pretty tired in both mind and body


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 1, 2017)

Sorry, don't understand that part about portal 2 (my bad)


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 1, 2017)

eh to much to explain anyway its just a puzzle solving game


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 1, 2017)

ah ok! Well, sounds like you deserve a good rest


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 1, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> ah ok! Well, sounds like you deserve a good rest


yea *faceplants into pillow on bed*


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm a licensed driver now!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 1, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> I'm a licensed driver now!



YAY! for you. FREEEDDDOOOOOMMMMM!!


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 1, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> YAY! for you. FREEEDDDOOOOOMMMMM!!


Feels good.


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello I created new furry discord server anyone who is interested please join, please dont join if you dont plan to be active. *When joined please read rules and wait for staff to confirm you before giving full access to the server.*Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2017)

Stop it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> YAY! for you. FREEEDDDOOOOOMMMMM!!


Freedom at the expense of a ton of moronic expenditures. I'm 28 and still don't have my license. 

On another note: Shoutout to @SizzlingParsnip for doing this amazing piece of Drake:


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Freedom at the expense of a ton of moronic expenditures. I'm 28 and still don't have my license.



True. But if you live in a rural area with NO public transportation, necessary. Besides, lots of things you can do in your own car that you can't do on a bus.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> True. But if you live in a rural area with NO public transportation, necessary. Besides, lots of things you can do in your own car that you can't do on a bus.


Oh yeah, definitely. My location allows me to live without a car. Grocery store is literally downstairs, and train station not even a minute's walk from here.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 2, 2017)

Getting my license just turned me into the family chauffeur >_<


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 2, 2017)

halo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2017)

Suddenly, kittens!










My cat has the best kittens.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 4, 2017)

yeh


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2017)

Damn I'm so high right now.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jun 4, 2017)

Genocide, anyone?


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Genocide, anyone?



Hey Crimson!.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jun 4, 2017)

'ello!


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 4, 2017)

hi


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 4, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Getting my license just turned me into the family chauffeur >_<


Lmao same. But I don't mind, it gives me practice to get better at driving.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 4, 2017)

bleh


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 4, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Genocide, anyone?


sans is my fursona


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 4, 2017)

ebbingRose said:


> sans is my fursona



bleh
Sans is tortured


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 4, 2017)

now I´m bored


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 4, 2017)

Today i purchased oki-poke...and always get spicy mayo because spicy mayo is god...and it is now way too spicy and i am sitting here crying while eating BUT i don't waste food.
On a side note congrats on getting your license!! driving is fun but always be safe..i don't know where you're from but im from socal and BOY do they drive like crazy people


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2017)

..... I don't even know how I managed to troll and shitpost myself to 2nd most liked on FAF. Here's to hoping I don't get banned. Gotten kinda fond of the forum and this account..


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jun 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ..... I don't even know how I managed to troll and shitpost myself to 2nd most liked on FAF. Here's to hoping I don't get banned. Gotten kinda fond of the forum and this account..
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You sir sure seem to be a popufur.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> You sir sure seem to be a popufur.


....But I don't want to be. It's cringy.

....And I generally don't like people. >_<


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 4, 2017)

Whoa, what is all this, oh dear, it's literally everything!?
Also hello!


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 4, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Whoa, what is all this, oh dear, it's literally everything!?
> Also hello!



Hello...urgh, _creepy cat_?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 4, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hello...urgh, _creepy cat_?


Creepy? oh.. the eye glowing that's just a side effect of something. grins*, and hi.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 4, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Creepy? oh.. the eye glowing that's just a side effect of something. grins*, and hi.



Haha, true! G'day


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jun 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....But I don't want to be. It's cringy.
> 
> ....And I generally don't like people. >_<



It's too late a lot of people recognize you on discord & on the forums. You have been on faf for like what, 8 years. You have a savvy & unique personality. Plus add to the fact that you have your rants that have become well known.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 4, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It's too late a lot of people recognize you on discord & on the forums. You have been on faf for like what, 8 years. You have a savvy & unique personality. Plus add to the fact that you have your rants that have become well known.


When I think of this site I think yakamaru.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Plus add to the fact that you have your rants that have become well known.


.... I'll take that as a compliment. 

I guess I am somewhat known, but eh.



ACaracalFromWork said:


> When I think of this site I think yakamaru.


....Not you too. >_<

Shit. It's spreading!

Well, there's only one solution: BURN EVERYTHING!

...Ignore Elmo.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> .... I'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> I guess I am somewhat known, but eh.
> 
> ...



Was it you who had that Elmo image a while ago?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Was it you who had that Elmo image a while ago?


Yup. I swap my Avatar from time to time.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....But I don't want to be. It's cringy.
> 
> ....And I generally don't like people. >_<


OMG is that THE Yakamura!? He's the second biggest popufur on the forums! Oh, oh will you sign my fursuit Mr. Yakamura!? All my fur friends will be so jealous. (I died a little typing that)


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 4, 2017)

Damn it @Yakamaru that list makes me miss @Okami_No_Heishi and @bhutrflai


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 4, 2017)

*sneaks up on @Yakamaru and takes a quick selfy with them* yess, now I can sell this on furbay !! xD


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup. I swap my Avatar from time to time.



That one really weirded me out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Yaka*mura*










Zenoth said:


> *sneaks up on @Yakamaru and takes a quick selfy with them* yess, now I can sell this on furbay !! xD








...You didn't ask for consent.



Ravofox said:


> That one really weirded me out.


Hehe. IMO, it's a funny Avatar.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>


Close enough, It's just a rip off of a Naruto name anyways. You're not half as cool as the dog your name is based on :V.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ..... I don't even know how I managed to troll and shitpost myself to 2nd most liked on FAF. Here's to hoping I don't get banned. Gotten kinda fond of the forum and this account..


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa . . .*points finger while rotflmao* (popufur!). . . HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa!!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa . . .*points finger while rotflmao* (popufur!). . . HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa!!!!










Trashsona said:


> Close enough, It's just a rip off of a Naruto name anyways. You're not half as cool as the dog your name is based on :V.


Oooooooooooo, burn! 

...Wait.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Jun 4, 2017)

Face it man it's what we see you as. You're a wonderful person I would like everyone to meet.... as long as you don't get too political. You're a popufur in our eyes & that's not a bad thing it's a glorious one!


----------



## Julen (Jun 4, 2017)

Completely unrelated but it's 3 in the morning and i'm bored.


Fuck off



So i got myself an L96








I swear when i get back to our airsoft field, imma hit with the stock the first cheeky cunt that tells me to "drop avp ples, drop avp my fren".


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2017)

Did someone say, _moar _kittens?!?


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't have art block, I swear xD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 4, 2017)

Saying hi here because I was on another forum and they typo'd their new spam account filter. Your account has to be 120,000 hours old to post anything, aka 13.7 years. No one can post, not even the moderators. They done goofed hard.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Saying hi here because I was on another forum and they typo'd their new spam account filter. Your account has to be 120,000 hours old to post anything, aka 13.7 years. No one can post, not even the moderators. They done goofed hard.



that is... the single most greatest thing i have ever heard...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> that is... the single most greatest thing i have ever heard...


I've seen better. I remember playing an online game and the devs decided to bring up a seperate test server to test their new update. They typo'd a missile cooldown buff on a specific 'mech chassis as 1000% and not 10%. Play testing servers were utterly demolished from people insta-killing eachother with thousands of missiles.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I've seen better. I remember playing an online game and the devs decided to bring up a seperate test server to test their new update. They typo'd a missile cooldown buff on a specific 'mech chassis as 1000% and not 10%. Play testing servers were utterly demolished from people insta-killing eachother with thousands of missiles.


I can just picture the lag now with thousands of missile and 1 fps.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 5, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I can just picture the lag now with thousands of missile and 1 fps.


People died so fast it didn't matter. When you obtained lock and fired, they'd be dead as soon as it arrived. Matches would last 90 seconds at best.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Did someone say, _moar _kittens?!?



You can never have too many kitten pics, never!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 5, 2017)

serious question is it going to annoy people if i talk about Army?

i came on here with the intention to really only mention it once or twice but a lot of my life stories/examples are from my career so i'm finding it kind of hard i don't want to rub people the wrong way


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 5, 2017)

bleh


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

Talk about whatever you want. If people don't like it, they'll either let you know or go to another thread.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I've seen better. I remember playing an online game and the devs decided to bring up a seperate test server to test their new update. They typo'd a missile cooldown buff on a specific 'mech chassis as 1000% and not 10%. Play testing servers were utterly demolished from people insta-killing eachother with thousands of missiles.



OMFG I remember that! For any one who wants to know what that looked like.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I remember that! For any one who wants to know what that looked like.


ahaha thats funny


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I went to my therapist today, and Im going to clean my shitty house. Thats how my day will be spent.


Though I learned my local equality center is having an art event and was hoping I could bring a print of my art to display which would be really cool...


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

today, i need to write a formal apology to my stomach. Dear stomach, I am sorry for eating all those breadsticks from Fazolies...i understand how much butter is on them...please don't hate me.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> today, i need to write a formal apology to my stomach. Dear stomach, I am sorry for eating all those breadsticks from Fazolies...i understand how much butter is on them...please don't hate me.



I can soooo relate to this. I went to the Chinese all-you-can-eat buffet last night. I was waiting for them to come over and do the SNL skit from years ago:

"You go home now! No more for you! You been here four hours! You go home now!"

LOL


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I can soooo relate to this. I went to the Chinese all-you-can-eat buffet last night. I was waiting for them to come over and do the SNL skit from years ago:
> 
> "You go home now! No more for you! You been here four hours! You go home now!"
> 
> LOL


Buffets and me are a bad idea...you combine competitive nature and love for food and you get some ravenous food eating demon hell bent on seeing how many plates she can consume. speaking of chinese food..UGH the red bbq pork or chicken is my fav right now


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

I got two words for you . . ."Butter" . . ."Chicken"! Mmmmm . . . .


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I got two words for you . . ."Butter" . . ."Chicken"! Mmmmm . . . .


You're gonna suggest this and not share?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 5, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I got two words for you . . ."Butter" . . ."Chicken"! Mmmmm . . . .


you here me talking about butter breadsticks...butter chicken sounds so freaking delicious omg....


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> You're gonna suggest this and not share?



Sorry. I ate it all. *_Nom, Nom_*


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you here me talking about butter breadsticks...butter chicken sounds so freaking delicious omg....



Sorry. I've been told I'm an "enabler" and a bad influence.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 5, 2017)

damn this forum is addictive

i was like "ok only got half day tomorrow go to bed at like midnight have a sleep in get up at 9-10"

*proceeds to talk to furries till 5am* 

luckily i'm about to go on a months leave soon so at the moment i'm like "slack all of the off!"


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> damn this forum is addictive
> 
> i was like "ok only got half day tomorrow go to bed at like midnight have a sleep in get up at 9-10"
> 
> ...



Fur reals. <--(see what I did there ). You start out by saying your only going to look around and see what it's like. Next thing you know, you're an old-timer grey muzzle giving advice to newcomers. It only escalates from there. Eventually you wind up like Yakamaru; a POPUFUR! (lolololol)


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 5, 2017)

FAF = Freaking Addictive Fun


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 6, 2017)

It really is the little things that matter in life, like this high quality home-made pizza and glass of red wine. Yep, enjoy the little things but aim big.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 6, 2017)

Was sent this in the mail:



Spoiler

















Apparently there is also a political party called 'Give Me Back Elmo' and another called the 'Monster Raving Loony Party'. The UK has some interesting protest parties.


----------



## WolfyJake (Jun 6, 2017)

Happy to see that this thread is still going on after all this time :3


----------



## Alstren (Jun 6, 2017)

Its been raining for a week straight. I just want to go outside and do things, but nooooo Thor the god of thunder is unhappy with us mortals.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

Ya. Severe thunderstorm with 70 mph winds day before yesterday. Today; Sunny and 90 degrees (Fahrenheit). Spring in the Western US.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 6, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Its been raining for a week straight. I just want to go outside and do things, but nooooo Thor the god of thunder is unhappy with us mortals.



Ya! Haha, your profile really matches your current mood in that post!


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 6, 2017)

wow, we both said 'ya'


----------



## Alstren (Jun 6, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Ya! Haha, your profile really matches your current mood in that post!


lol its so true


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> wow, we both said 'ya'


We could both be . . . Foxes.


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2017)

Damn, I've felt so depressed today. I get these times, when I feel too tired and worn out to go on, no real desire, after all the years of therapy, trying this, trying that, getting help, taking 'new' approaches, putting in a lot of effort...and yet, I just wanna cry, and feel so very alone.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> Damn, I've felt so depressed today. I get these times, when I feel too tired and worn out to go on, no real desire, after all the years of therapy, trying this, trying that, getting help, taking 'new' approaches, putting in a lot of effort...and yet, I just wanna cry, and feel so very alone.


I know the feeling bro, *pets the skunk behind the ears.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> Damn, I've felt so depressed today. I get these times, when I feel too tired and worn out to go on, no real desire, after all the years of therapy, trying this, trying that, getting help, taking 'new' approaches, putting in a lot of effort...and yet, I just wanna cry, and feel so very alone.



You are NOT alone. I am here, and there are many others. I understand. I suffer from depression as well. What helps me sometimes is to just put down the struggles of the day and everything that is preying on my mind. Find something to do, or someone to talk to, and just BE THAT for awhile. Nothing else. I don't know if that will help you, but it helps me.

We are here.

*hugs*


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> Damn, I've felt so depressed today. I get these times, when I feel too tired and worn out to go on, no real desire, after all the years of therapy, trying this, trying that, getting help, taking 'new' approaches, putting in a lot of effort...and yet, I just wanna cry, and feel so very alone.


Yup, i experience that too. My recommendation is to put yourself in a new environment OR do anything to get past that state...that state you're feeling is, as my therapist put it, a self defense mechanism where you're body may have needed something like this to survive but now it just kind of messes things up. Face is you're a capable, valuable individual and if you do whatever you can to get out of that slump you'll get better. How i did it was physically actually tell myself my positive attributes as a person...even if i didn't believe them i would shout them out over and over again...if that didn't work i'd take a walk...it passes...and there will come a time when you see yourself having this state of mind and will be able to overcome it. Don't beat yourself up..instead keep reminding yourself that you are a valuable individual. Depression is very difficult to overcome and its not something that will just go away...it stays there and you have to find ways to respond and deal with it so it doesn't consume your life.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 6, 2017)

That moment when you reach for that last piece of chocolate thinking there is some left, only to find out there isn't. Why does chocolate torture me so? ;-;


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That moment when you reach for that last piece of chocolate thinking there is some left, only to find out there isn't. Why does chocolate torture me so? ;-;


Maybe more chocolate will solve the chocolate problem? like have you ever had one of those oreo milk shakes from TGI fridays remember how good those were hmmm so good :3


----------



## Royn (Jun 6, 2017)

YAAY COFFEE!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 6, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Maybe more chocolate will solve the chocolate problem?


Oh course, how could I have been so blind! Let it rain!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

Royn said:


> YAAY COFFEE!


Here, I'm gonna make you an amazing cup of COFFEE.
 Takes coffee, adds creamer then puts a bit caramel ice cream, some sugar, takes out a handheld Milk Frother, to foam it, then adds whip cream and a hint of cinnamon over top.


----------



## Royn (Jun 6, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Here, I'm gonna make you an amazing cup of COFFEE.
> Takes coffee, adds creamer then puts a bit caramel ice cream, some sugar, takes out a handheld Milk Frother, to foam it, then adds whip cream and a hint of cinnamon over top.


Lol a meal in itself!  Brilliant!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2017)

Well I finally got that induction cooktop and guess what, the fucking thing broke after first use. So much for that "German Technology" pffft!

Ok, ok... So I pulled the damn thing apart, broke the thermal compound in the process, jiggled a few wires, made sure everything was connected as it should be, checked for any solder defects and other damage, now for some reason it is working flawlessly. I have a few theories on this, but I'm just glad it's working. Wish someone told me how loud these things are though before purchasing.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 7, 2017)

actually abort ABORT DISREGARD!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

Nevermind. I understand.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Did you go to sick call? Corpsmen? whatever they call it in your branch of service. I agree, though. Sounds like anxiety.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 7, 2017)

18 years in the Fire Service ( as Station Commander). Ya. I understand. Keep the shiny side up, my friend. Do what you have to do, and take care of yourself.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 7, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> 18 years in the Fire Service ( as Station Commander). Ya. I understand. Keep the shiny side up, my friend. Do what you have to do, and take care of yourself.



you just need to particularly cause i'm not new anymore i'm about to go over my 5th year the newer guys look to us for confidence and guidance also to be there if they're not comfortable going to someone with rank if they find out we struggle with it they start having a hard time and losing morale


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi, Im running new furry server. Since we lack cute people I want to invite you to join. When you join staff representetive will grant you full access, just wait a bit. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2017)

If you keep spamming your Discord, I'm gonna report your ass. Stop it.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Hi, Im running new furry server. Since we lack cute people I want to invite you to join. When you join staff representetive will grant you full access, just wait a bit. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 7, 2017)

Oh god damn sorry


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 7, 2017)

Question

how does welfare work in the states? i was listening to a podcast and they were complaining about Chrischan being on welfare despite being able to work

ive never been on it here but my sister had you need to apply for 20 jobs a week and then hand the form back to the welfare office who call the numbers you wrote down to make sure you applied and 6 months out of the year you need to work something like 20-30 hours a week for no money (the idea is that it's "work experience")

i also believe that if you reject a job that you will get your welfare cut off


----------



## katalistik (Jun 7, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you keep spamming your Discord, I'm gonna report your ass. Stop it.



Staff says that there's nothing wrong with "sharing discord links". Though,that doesn't mean you need to spam them.


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 7, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Question
> 
> how does welfare work in the states? i was listening to a podcast and they were complaining about Chrischan being on welfare despite being able to work
> 
> ...


Sounds like a horror story, but considering it's the US, most of that is probably true.  : (


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 7, 2017)

KittenCozy said:


> Sounds like a horror story, but considering it's the US, most of that is probably true.  : (



no this is Australia

i was asking how does it work in the states when Australia is supposed to have a "good welfare system" but in the states it seems you don't actually have to do anything to get payments


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 7, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no this is Australia
> 
> i was asking how does it work in the states when Australia is supposed to have a "good welfare system" but in the states it seems you don't actually have to do anything to get payments


Ohh gotcha, I misunderstood. I just assumed the worst, which says a lot about our own healthcare system.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 7, 2017)

A game called Outland is free on Steam until June 8th 10am PST. Thought I'd mention this for anyone not already aware. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Staff says that there's nothing wrong with "sharing discord links". Though,that doesn't mean you need to spam them.


No no, I get that, but there is such a thing as being to excessive about it. And I've noticed on other forums where staff has already shut him down for it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh bloody hell, why is it some people have to take their fetish so far? I realize it's none of my business but I do often wonder if they consider the ethical implications and health risks.

I just came across this journal where some DF wore his diaper all day at work and a couple of hours at home before taking it off and then retaping it to his face while pleasuring himself. I mean god damn, the thing was wet, then he did all that.

Ugh, that person deserves to get sick.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> No no, I get that, but there is such a thing as being to excessive about it. And I've noticed on other forums where staff has already shut him down for it.



yeah ive been here like what a week and ive seen 3 threads and random posts random threads about it


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 8, 2017)

Please stop. And no one has shutdown me because I posted damn link only on this forum. This the place where all nice people are


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have every intention of stopping, Sir. Sexy Sergal, I only said that for your own good; just trust me on this.


Martin2W said:


> And no one has shutdown me because I posted damn link only on this forum.


No you didn't.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I have every intention of stopping, Sir. Sexy Sergal, I only said that for your own good; just trust me on this.
> 
> No you didn't.



naughty fox i saw your pleas for me to not think less of you for old posts te he he he eh- any way 

what is that forum


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> what is that forum


In a word, it's the old community that destroyed this forum. If you're wondering what happened, and why, it was to do with an NDA situation regarding the old staff, and since most were buddies they all decided to revolt resulting in the forum to be taken offline.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> In a word, it's the old community that destroyed this forum. If you're wondering what happened, and why, it was to do with an NDA situation regarding the old staff, and since most were buddies they all decided to revolt resulting in the forum to be taken offline.



i'm new to the forum and fandom none of that means anything to me who'd a thunk there would be drama within the furry fandom!

you're doing me a confused


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm suprised about how much drama there can be in this fandom! At least I think the current forum situation is calmer


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i'm new to the forum and fandom none of that means anything to me who'd a thunk there would be drama within the furry fandom!
> 
> you're doing me a confused


Dude, drama is the primary reason people leave the fandom, believe it not. But don't let that scare you, just find a good group to fall in with, try to avoid the drama and you'll have fun.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Dude, drama is the primary reason people leave the fandom, believe it not. But don't let that scare you, just find a good group to fall in with, try to avoid the drama and you'll have fun.



yeah i know i was joking i don't get that invested in internet communities and i don't do internet dating so it wont really bother me too much


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2017)

^It's definitely wise to not get to invested, something I've learned.


Ravofox said:


> I'm suprised about how much drama there can be in this fandom! At least I think the current forum situation is calmer


Yeah, so am I. It's really something. As far as communities go I choose to associate with the one here on FAF the most because I genuinely believe it's one of the better ones. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe I'm foolish for thinking so, but I know I feel the most comfortable here despite any little gripes I may have.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> ^It's definitely wise to not get to invested, something I've learned.
> 
> Yeah, so am I. It's really something. As far as communities go I choose to associate with the one here on FAF the most because I genuinely believe it's one of the better ones. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe I'm foolish for thinking so, but I know I feel the most comfortable here despite any little gripes I may have.




i feel like it is too i feel like i'm free to be open and myself and not walk on eggshells though i do try to refrain from swearing since in reality me and everyone i know call each other C***ts and other such good stuff without it offending anyone


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> ^It's definitely wise to not get to invested, something I've learned.
> 
> Yeah, so am I. It's really something. As far as communities go I choose to associate with the one here on FAF the most because I genuinely believe it's one of the better ones. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe I'm foolish for thinking so, but I know I feel the most comfortable here despite any little gripes I may have.



Yeah, the main issues on FAF appear to be isolated spats between individuals, not huge controversies.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh dang this is a pretty deep conversation.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh, I can get deep with the right crowd and topic, don't worry about that!  I can rant on for hours but honestly, I can't be bothered with the backlash; you're free to pitch in if you want though.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm too tired to think of a conversation piece right now. ;w; I might just go pass out haha.


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 8, 2017)

But how do I attract people  And yes I stopped


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 8, 2017)

just got told my month leave is basically cancelled (now only 1.5 weeks) and that "you're needed" to go away for 5 weeks starting towards end of the month then after that get detached for a 4 month tasking 

i ah... i don't like life right now...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Someone posted this one comic somewhere and I cant remember who or what, I knew I should have saved it.

Its this three panel thing where she's like "Yay summer's here no school"
"..."
"forever"


...I just got into a discussion and godammit is it relevant


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 9, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Someone posted this one comic somewhere and I cant remember who or what, I knew I should have saved it.
> 
> Its this three panel thing where she's like "Yay summer's here no school"
> "..."
> ...



Have no idea, sorry. Was it on this site?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Have no idea, sorry. Was it on this site?


It was on this site I found it, one of the threads I cant recall, darnit


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 9, 2017)

I played the heck out of Super Metroid today.
I did a 89% run then did the reset glitch and now I have 22 out of 14 E-tanks.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> But how do I attract people  And yes I stopped


Have you tried advertising on FA or any other furry-centric art sites you might be affiliated with?

Alternatively, join a server that is already active and has a good following, then if you want to try and build your own community from that one. This raises the question of why you want your own one in the first place, a little more information about why might greaten your chances of attracting like-minded people.


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes good idea.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 10, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Have you tried advertising on FA or any other furry-centric art sites you might be affiliated with?
> 
> Alternatively, join a server that is already active and has a good following, then if you want to try and build your own community from that one. This raises the question of why you want your own one in the first place, a little more information about why might greaten your chances of attracting like-minded people.



Good one, now he's using that against our server.

Though,I'm ok with that. It's just a freaking Discord server, I don't know why the hate and suffering.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 10, 2017)

bleh


----------



## Alstren (Jun 10, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> bleh


Blorg?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 11, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes good idea.


Well, I am more than just a pretty face. 



katalistik said:


> Good one, now he's using that against our server.
> 
> Though,I'm ok with that. It's just a freaking Discord server, I don't know why the hate and suffering.


If he gets to impulsive you can always ban him, and if I had to guess, he probably wants one for NSFW crap.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> If he gets to impulsive you can always ban him, and if I had to guess, he probably wants one for NSFW crap.



Nah, it's not about that kind of shit. The problem is solved anyways. For now.


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 11, 2017)

Please just end this topic, it is a bit hurtful. I wont do any promotions anymore. It just hurts I can't do much to improve my server.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 12, 2017)

Random shower thought: Are birds considered scalies? Because I know dinosaur fursonas are despite not actually being lizards.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 12, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Random shower thought: Are birds considered scalies? Because I know dinosaur fursonas are despite not actually being lizards.



Oooh, interesting question. Furthermore, birds have scales too!


----------



## Alstren (Jun 12, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oooh, interesting question. Furthermore, birds have scales too!


But are those scales enough to put them in the same category as lizards, dragons, and dinosaurs? Personally I think birds should be considered scalies by the same logic that dinosaurs are, but I was wondering if the rest of the fandom sees it that way aswell.


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (Jun 12, 2017)

Alstren said:


> But are those scales enough to put them in the same category as lizards, dragons, and dinosaurs? Personally I think birds should be considered scalies by the same logic that dinosaurs are, but I was wondering if the rest of the fandom sees it that way aswell.


Good question... Apparently, some dinosaurs did have feathers as well, but I think people still count them as scalies anyway. On the other hand, birds are typically covered in feathers, where said dinosaurs aren't... apparently.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 12, 2017)

Dinosaur of the North said:


> Good question... Apparently, some dinosaurs did have feathers as well, but I think people still count them as scalies anyway. On the other hand, birds are typically covered in feathers, where said dinosaurs aren't... apparently.


Yeah raptors are feathered in reality. But Iv seen plenty of feathered and non feathered raptor fursonas over the years. Which kinda begs the question are feathers enough to declassify something as scaly? And if so where does that put all the non feathered raptor people?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2017)

ATTENTION, ATTENTION PLEASE, AMERI-DOTE IS THE ONE AND ONLY TRUE MARTIAL ART. THAT IS ALL.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 12, 2017)

i can be difficult to talk to sometimes


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 13, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Which kinda begs the question are feathers enough to declassify something as scaly? And if so where does that put all the non feathered raptor people?



I believe you are thinking a little too hard on this concept my friend. Don't get me wrong this is a completely reasonable question, but you are trying to mix real life science with people's imaginations (and the ideal behind that imagination whether or not it's scientifically accurate). Even with being a scaly we are still classified as a furry (bizarrely). So, what I'm saying is that there is no real reason behind classification in the fandom and it will drive you crazy and cause you to spend hours going in contemplative circles ultimately leading to a headache. Though, it is good that you are informed as "knowledge is power" after all so keep at it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

....

ONE DAY. ONE GOD DAMN DAY! I don't get onto FAF for ONE god damn day, and this is what I return to! I was kinda hoping you could break the Alert system though..

_cringes_
.....Am I becoming a "popufur"? Please kill me if I am.

I still love you all though. <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well it's official, I can't cook for shit. Either the recipes I am following are crap or I'm doing something wrong. Not sure how I feel about this. :|


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well it's official, I can't cook for shit. Either the recipes I am following are crap or I'm doing something wrong. Not sure how I feel about this. :|



*Pets Mr. Fox* It's ok, we're in the same boat


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> *Pets Mr. Fox* It's ok, we're in the same boat


But I try, I really do try. Tonight it was Butter Chicken, and I thought, you know what? I can do better than that crap you buy in a can. I should've just bought the can. :c


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (Jun 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i can be difficult to talk to sometimes


Honestly, that seems a bit depressing...


----------



## Alstren (Jun 13, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I believe you are thinking a little too hard on this concept my friend. Don't get me wrong this is a completely reasonable question, but you are trying to mix real life science with people's imaginations (and the ideal behind that imagination whether or not it's scientifically accurate). Even with being a scaly we are still classified as a furry (bizarrely). So, what I'm saying is that there is no real reason behind classification in the fandom and it will drive you crazy and cause you to spend hours going in contemplative circles ultimately leading to a headache. Though, it is good that you are informed as "knowledge is power" after all so keep at it.



Ahh but thinking about such things doesn't drive me crazy, if anything I enjoy speculating about this sorta thing. I see it as part of the fun of imagining people, places or things.



Yakamaru said:


> ....
> 
> ONE DAY. ONE GOD DAMN DAY! I don't get onto FAF for ONE god damn day, and this is what I return to! I was kinda hoping you could break the Alert system though..
> 
> ...



No we will not kill you. Yours is to suffer the agony of being a *popufur*, now look yonder to thine alert box and despair.

Alas poor Yakamaru doomed forever to browse the forums, forever cursed to be a popufur. Do not cry for him...




DO NOT CRRRRRRRYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....
> 
> ONE DAY. ONE GOD DAMN DAY! I don't get onto FAF for ONE god damn day, and this is what I return to! I was kinda hoping you could break the Alert system though..
> 
> ...




We love you too, Yakamaru. You can tell by all the mentions you get.

Hey! When you become an official Popufur, can we still talk to you? Is it allowed? You know, 'cause we're all a bit trashy? (No offense @Trashsona )


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 13, 2017)

We are but peasants compared with you, Yaka


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....
> 
> ONE DAY. ONE GOD DAMN DAY! I don't get onto FAF for ONE god damn day, and this is what I return to! I was kinda hoping you could break the Alert system though..
> 
> ...


I got 0 after 1 month so you are really lucky


----------



## WolfyJake (Jun 13, 2017)

Heh, I don't really get notifications.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Heh, I don't really get notifications.


D:
Here, have one, you silly Jake you. :3


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....
> 
> ONE DAY. ONE GOD DAMN DAY! I don't get onto FAF for ONE god damn day, and this is what I return to! I was kinda hoping you could break the Alert system though..
> 
> ...



i don't get it i was away for 6 hours and i had like 2 inboxes a new follow and  17 updates i thought this was normal


----------



## WolfyJake (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> D:
> Here, have one, you silly Jake you. :3


Aww thanks :3
I don't use the forums that much anymore.


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Heh, I don't really get notifications.



I admit, for me, it can get kinda lonely, not to. Or PMs, more so, like when I find somebody who has similar, quirky interests.

In other news, it's hot as an oven here, headed up to over 100 with the heat index, muggy, smoggy, ugly. Lucky I work inside with AC, but geez, it makes me wonder why people live this far south in the US, and this is only Maryland. It's cooler along the equator, in Gabon.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 13, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Ahh but thinking about such things doesn't drive me crazy, if anything I enjoy speculating about this sorta thing. I see it as part of the fun of imagining people, places or things.



Well so long as there is one of us that doesn't have a headache I'm sure the world will be a better place. By imagining people do you use their personalities and try and discover the reasoning behind the decisions they make or what do you mean exactly?


----------



## Elf-cat (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello I'm Yoah Cat a anthro black and white main coon cat.

The subject I want to talk about today is Majira Strawberry.
He dislocated his shoulder recently and I think it would be nice if all of us were to draw art for him.
It doesn't have to be master piece or anything, it could be reposted ASCII art, a simple landscape
commissioned art that you have of him, a photograph of some strawberries.
Just something to let him know that he is thought of and we wish him well.

Anyone in Oshawa want to hang out with me and view artwork in a gallery on a Thursday?
I'm available to talk to on here, furaffinity as Yoah Cat,  Deviant art as Yoah Cat, Youtube as Yoah Cat and Vide.me as Yoah Cat.
Fan art is always welcome, just keep it Pee Gee thirteen. Nya?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well it's official, I can't cook for shit. Either the recipes I am following are crap or I'm doing something wrong. Not sure how I feel about this. :|


You need to be adding more sauce!


----------



## Alstren (Jun 13, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Well so long as there is one of us that doesn't have a headache I'm sure the world will be a better place. By imagining people do you use their personalities and try and discover the reasoning behind the decisions they make or what do you mean exactly?



I don't know I just find it fun to analyze people both real and fictional, based on their personality's and actions. Because I find in a way it helps me paint a picture in my head of who they are deep down, and how they think. I just find it interesting to speculate about who some one actually is deep down, how they think, what they've been through and how that's effected who they are and what they show to others.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> We love you too, Yakamaru. You can tell by all the mentions you get.
> 
> Hey! When you become an official Popufur, can we still talk to you? Is it allowed? You know, 'cause we're all a bit trashy? (No offense @Trashsona )


I will never look upon myself as a "Popufur"_ cringes_ no matter what happens. >_<

Just interact with me like normal. I hate getting special treatment.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I will never look upon myself as a "Popufur"_ cringes_ no matter what happens. >_<
> 
> Just interact with me like normal. I hate getting special treatment.



So . . .I can go on harassing you and picking on you? I feel I must warn you I am becoming quite addicted to it, you know.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> So . . .I can go on harassing you and picking on you? I feel I must warn you I am becoming quite addicted to it, you know.


.....

_raises his sword and shield, albeit shakingly
_
B-Bring it on!

....Just no hugs, snuggles or cuddles. Please?


----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> .....
> 
> _raises his sword and shield, albeit shakingly
> _
> ...



Is it an appropriate time to throw Cheetos at you?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Is it an appropriate time to throw Cheetos at you?


....Why you want to throw them? Share some of that shit, bro!

Netflix and chill? With *UN*-tossed Cheetos?


----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Why you want to throw them? Share some of that shit, bro!
> 
> Netflix and chill? With *UN*-tossed Cheetos?



Down here in the South, we like to get straight to the point. So, we say "Wanna do some mini golf and f*ck?" And who doesn't like tossed cheetos? Catch that shit like a dolphin in your mouth. Majestic af


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> .....
> 
> _raises his sword and shield, albeit shakingly
> _
> ...


OMG it's the popufur Yakamaru!!! Is it true that your getting your own custom line of fidget spinners? I bet all the fursuiters climb over each other at your Anthrocon panel just to have a chance to cuddle you! Oh and can I have a lock of your fur for a satanic ritual?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

DID SOMEONE SAY SATANIC RITUAL??? count me in!!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Crap! That went downhill fast!

 . . .alright, make room for me . . .


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

I'll bring my satanist bible! i also have cookies which are essential to any satanic ritual


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY SATANIC RITUAL??? count me in!!!


Yeah, don't tell anyone, but I'm going to use his lock of fur as an offering (satan is a huge furry) so that I can possess Yakamura and use his status as a popufur to take over the world! 
It's almost as evil as a Dr. Doofenshmirtz plan


----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, we're lining up Cheetos here in the shape of a pentagram to summon Chester Cheeto.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 13, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Yes, we're lining up Cheetos here in the shape of a pentagram to summon Chester Cheeto.


More of a Tony the Tiger fan myself. Too bad he blocked me on Twitter.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> More of a Tony the Tiger fan myself. Too bad he blocked me on Twitter.



Same thing happened to me with the Taco Bell Chihuahua. Except, I kept tagging him in pictures of blue waffles.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I'll bring my satanist bible! i also have cookies which are essential to any satanic ritual


Mmmmm . . . .cookies . . . . .


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 13, 2017)

I come in here and the subject is Satan, cheetos, and fidget spinners.

How am I supposed to relate to any of this...


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

HOW CAN YOU NOT RELATE TO SATAN, OUR LORD AND MASTER


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

I smell a evil ritual! MUST PURGE!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I come in here and the subject is Satan, cheetos, and fidget spinners.
> 
> How am I supposed to relate to any of this...


Pick a spot and jump in. . . .


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

@MsRavage ! I almost spit Pepsi all over my monitor!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

yum pepsi!!! i drink diet soda but the real stuff is sooooooooooogood


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> yum pepsi!!! i drink diet soda but the real stuff is sooooooooooogood


Especially with Chocolate Chip cookies! ;3


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage said:


>



when you been in the field for 3 months and a female logistics driver brings you out Pizza

Driver: oh my god that's sexual-
Me: i'm talking about the Pizza i wish yo make love to then eat the Pizza


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 13, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I don't know I just find it fun to analyze people both real and fictional, based on their personality's and actions. Because I find in a way it helps me paint a picture in my head of who they are deep down, and how they think. I just find it interesting to speculate about who some one actually is deep down, how they think, what they've been through and how that's effected who they are and what they show to others.



I can understand that, I try to do something similar. I mostly try to figure people out through what they say and how they say it. Though, with online interactions I am always a bit lost so I usually just lurk and make terrible puns when the opportunity presents its self.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Down here in the South, we like to get straight to the point. So, we say "Wanna do some mini golf and f*ck?" And who doesn't like tossed cheetos? Catch that shit like a dolphin in your mouth. Majestic af







Swap out popcorn with Cheetos. 


MsRavage said:


>


Want some "sugar"?


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

God, I'm so sick of all these nonstop political rampages going here the past day or so...seems like its occluding most anything fun.  

I've been under the weather, health-wise and really pretty depressed...have wanted to post some more fun, upbeat, off the wall threads, but it's just hard, to get motivated. But not just for that, but life, in general...even been hard to reach out to my friends here, this past week. I dunno. Sometimes, my hope seems to flicker on and off, for the future...Flickering, today. That haunting, 'alone' feeling, setting in.


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> God, I'm so sick of all these nonstop political rampages going here the past day or so...seems like its occluding most anything fun.
> 
> I've been under the weather, health-wise and really pretty depressed...have wanted to post some more fun, upbeat, off the wall threads, but it's just hard, to get motivated. But not just for that, but life, in general...even been hard to reach out to my friends here, this past week. I dunno. Sometimes, my hope seems to flicker on and off, for the future...Flickering, today. That haunting, 'alone' feeling, setting in.



I know how you feel. The whole reason I joined FA was to meet ppl and hopefully get out of this slump I've been feeling. The news is so depressing lately and it's like there's no fuckin hope anyway. It's hard. And it sucks and it's not fair. But I'm here with you dude.

Sorry, I know I don't know you. But felt compelled


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

SinFrame said:


> I know how you feel. The whole reason I joined FA was to meet ppl and hopefully get out of this slump I've been feeling. The news is so depressing lately and it's like there's no fuckin hope anyway. It's hard. And it sucks and it's not fair. But I'm here with you dude.
> 
> Sorry, I know I don't know you. But felt compelled



That's OK, and I appreciate the nice words! And being on FA has helped the slump, all in all, met some nice furs I RP with and talk to, but sometimes, I have times I get sorta scared? (About life, money, survival, well, most everything!) 

Well, if ya ever wanna talk about anything from the silly to the serious, from comic books, to classics, shoot me a PM. Also, your avi looks a bit like a lemur hybrid...which reminds me that my alternate fursona is a Fossa  

I gotta catch the train home (long commute), but am here every day, so don't feel shy!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

im sorry...if youre having a bummy day you should go outside and view nature OR play some ofyour favorite songs and sing to them...i'll avoid the political nonsense for now as well.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> God, I'm so sick of all these nonstop political rampages going here the past day or so...seems like its occluding most anything fun.
> 
> I've been under the weather, health-wise and really pretty depressed...have wanted to post some more fun, upbeat, off the wall threads, but it's just hard, to get motivated. But not just for that, but life, in general...even been hard to reach out to my friends here, this past week. I dunno. Sometimes, my hope seems to flicker on and off, for the future...Flickering, today. That haunting, 'alone' feeling, setting in.



 Gosh,I don't know how I  missed this earlier! That really sucks, I would bring you some tea with honey in it, but I think it would be a bit cold by the time I got there.  I really hope you'll be feeling better soon, being sick is never very much fun.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Gosh,I don't know how I  missed this earlier! That really sucks, I would bring you some tea with honey in it, but I think it would be a bit cold by the time I got there.  I really hope you'll be feeling better soon, being sick is never very much fun.



Thanks, Mr. Dragon. Got home, and having some Vinho Verde, a very mild, almost fizzy wine from Portugal, very low alcohol, almost like beer. And some pasta (farfalle) with artichoke hearts, black olives, capers, tomatoes, and olive oil (basil, red pepper). I may soon draw a cool bath, and relax some...


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Alstren (Jun 14, 2017)

^ Call me weird but I'am just trying to figure out whats being reflected in his eyes. It looks like a photograph of a window or door of some sort.


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 14, 2017)

Alstren said:


> ^ Call me weird but I'am just trying to figure out whats being reflected in his eyes. It looks like a photograph of a window or door of some sort.


i dont know i did not draw it but its cool


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> i dont know i did not draw it but its cool



Well, certainly wins a prize for cute!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

he's gazing into my soul. And @Simo  your pasta dish sounds sooo good...i got subway


----------



## Alstren (Jun 14, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> he's gazing into my soul. And @Simo  your pasta dish sounds sooo good...i got subway


I know right? Simos making me hungry.


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 14, 2017)

So how are we all?


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> he's gazing into my soul. And @Simo  your pasta dish sounds sooo good...i got subway



Aw, thanks! Ya make me blush. It's an Italian Dish, a version of 'Puttanesca', you can use many pasta shapes as a base. I like Penne, myself, but say, Penne alla Puttanesca literally means, "pasta of the Whore' : based on countryside prostitutes in (old) Italy, who would entertain guests and also serve food from vegetables they grew in their nearby gardens. There's a joke about what it really means: One of them is, "You just put everything in!" Sometimes, I add shallots, if I have them, but you can vary it. Often people use a pinch of anchovies. Myself, I find it has enough salt/flavor as it is. It's not at all a heavy red sauce; the tomatoes are just one more thing, in it; the olive oil and spices pretty much carry the flavors, so it's pretty light. Good summer pasta. And if you lack some of the stuff, it still works.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, thanks! Ya make me blush. It's an Italian Dish, a version of 'Puttanesca', you can use many pasta shapes as a base. I like Penne, myself, but say, Penne alla Puttanesca literally means, "pasta of the Whore' : based on countryside prostitutes in (old) Italy, who would entertain guests and also serve food from vegetables they grew in their nearby gardens. There's a joke about what it really means: One of them is, "You just put everything in!" Sometimes, I add shallots, if I have them, but you can vary it. Often people use a pinch of anchovies. Myself, I find it has enough salt/flavor as it is. It's not at all a heavy red sauce; the tomatoes are just one more thing, in it; the olive oil and spices pretty much carry the flavors, so it's pretty light. Good summer pasta. And if you lack some of the stuff, it still works.



You are such a foodie. Seriously, I just like hearing what you're having for dinner.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You are such a foodie. Seriously, I just like hearing what you're having for dinner.



Kind of, yeah! I tend to favor basic, fresh ingredients (mostly, but not here), and not get too crazy. I mean,things can get a bit pompous. But eating is a pleasure. Here and again, I will invent a simple dish, and pretend I'm on Iron Chef!

Once, I had this idea:

I fooled around with a reduction, until the balance was right: Lime juice, fennel, honey (to cut the acidity). And drizzled that on the bottom of a plate. On top, I served large sea scallops, pan seared at a high heat in olive oil, with a dash of high proof potato vodka to glaze them. And mmmmmmmmmm, mmmmm. Take that, Gordon Ramsey!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Thanks, Mr. Dragon. Got home, and having some Vinho Verde, a very mild, almost fizzy wine from Portugal, very low alcohol, almost like beer. And some pasta (farfalle) with artichoke hearts, black olives, capers, tomatoes, and olive oil (basil, red pepper). I may soon draw a cool bath, and relax some...



That um, sure beats my tea. XD


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

OMG! You can cook for me anytime! FOOD PORN!


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> OMG! You can cook for me anytime! FOOD PORN!



I'd love too! I really like having company, and cooking. Comes from the Italian side of my family, I think, my mom, I guess? You know, share what you have, make your guests feel good. Live a little.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> I'd love too! I really like having company, and cooking. Comes from the Italian side of my family, I think, my mom, I guess? You know, share what you have, make your guests feel good. Live a little.


Over in the "Adult Furs" thread, we're discussing raiding your food or having you cook for a party of us.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Over in the "Adult Furs" thread, we're discussing raiding your food or having you cook for a party of us.



Aw! Well, any furs come to the con here, I'll happily cook


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw! Well, any furs come to the con here, I'll happily cook


Be careful with an open invitation like that. With the way your food sounds and your friendly invitation, you could be overrun with hungry furries.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Be careful with an open invitation like that. With the way your food sounds and your friendly invitation, you could be overrun with hungry furries.



I got a small place, but bring 'em! They can help do dishes


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> I got a small place, but bring 'em! They can help do dishes


Hey! I'm not too proud to play dishwasher.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

So we get free food and someone to do the dishes!? Awesome! Party at Simo's place!!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> So we get free food and someone to do the dishes!? Awesome! Party at Simo's place!!!


I would think we might have to pitch in on ingredients, and I volunteered you for trash duty, but . . .yeah!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I would think we might have to pitch in on ingredients, and I volunteered you for trash duty, but . . .yeah!


You volunteered me for work!? Your dad fox title is accurate, you remind me of mine. . I always get stuck with trash duty for some strange reason.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> You volunteered me for work!? Your dad fox title is accurate, you remind me of mine. . I always get stuck with trash duty for some strange reason.


And . . .that's why I'm the Dad Fox . . .


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Aw, I'd love to have ya both over! And, after dinner....board games! Pandemic, and such.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, I'd love to have ya both over! And, after dinner....board games! Pandemic, and such.


I need to play Pandemic, I've heard it's fun!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> I need to play Pandemic, I've heard it's fun!


Yeah! I've never tried it, either.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Ooooh, its fun. Plus, you play as a team, like one is the medic, one is the dispatcher, the researcher, and scientist, all with their special abilities, working together to stop a global Pandemic. Its a game that really brings folks together. It's like team Risk, but better


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, its fun. Plus, you play as a team, like one is the medic, one is the dispatcher, the researcher, and scientist, all with their special abilities, working together to stop a global Pandemic. Its a game that really brings folks together. It's like team Risk, but better


We will definitely have to try it sometime, if we ever have a chance to.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, its fun. Plus, you play as a team, like one is the medic, one is the dispatcher, the researcher, and scientist, all with their special abilities, working together to stop a global Pandemic. Its a game that really brings folks together. It's like team Risk, but better


I want to be the medic under the condition that I get to yell CLEAR when I save someone.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

It's fun! There's other team based games. Robinson Crusoe is my favorite, where you try to survive on an island, and you have Friday, and a dog...it's hard! You mainly die, but geez, the rule set is so compelling.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> It's fun! There's other team based games. Robinson Crusoe is my favorite, where you try to survive on an island, and you have Friday, and a dog...it's hard! You mainly die, but geez, the rule set is so compelling.


I haven't had enough friends nearby to play those kinds of games in a while. (No, they didn't run away, us old people move sometimes.) It sounds like fun.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> It's fun! There's other team based games. Robinson Crusoe is my favorite, where you try to survive on an island, and you have Friday, and a dog...it's hard! You mainly die, but geez, the rule set is so compelling.


Would love a boardgame night sometime! Perhaps when we meet up for the con.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I haven't had enough friends nearby to play those kinds of games in a while. (No, they didn't run away, us old people move sometimes.) It sounds like fun.



I know what ya mean..hard to get groups, here, too! But if ya ever come to DC, or Baltimore, give a yip.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> I know what ya mean..hard to get groups, here, too! But if ya ever come to DC, or Baltimore, give a yip.


I live pretty much on the other side of the continent, but you never know.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

True! And I'd love to visit Glacier National Park again , before they melt! I spent a summer at age 14, in Bozeman, Montana, in a tent. Dad was doing native american studies.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> True! And I'd love to visit Glacier National Park again , before they melt! I spent a summer at age 14, in Bozeman, Montana, in a tent.


Don't worry they won't melt. I put some fans on to keep them cool for you. Easy to run too as they are powered by coal fueled generators.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Don't worry they won't melt. I put some fans on to keep them cool for you. Easy to run too as they are powered by coal fueled generators.



You got a thing for spankings, boy?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> True! And I'd love to visit Glacier National Park again , before they melt! I spent a summer at age 14, in Bozeman, Montana, in a tent. Dad was doing native american studies.


If you ever do come this way, give me a yip (do skunks yip?) and we'll get together.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> You got a thing for spankings, boy?


Not particulary no, but can you spank that which had no bottom?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> You got a thing for spankings, boy?


Don't get him going . . .it could be dangerous. . .


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Not particulary no, but can you spank that which had no bottom?



Well, yer about to find out!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Well, yer about to find out!


OOOhh!  . . . Can I watch?! . . .


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Well, yer about to find out!


Geez, what not a fan of fans or something .


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> OOOhh!  . . . Can I watch?! . . .


Kinky


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Kinky


You're point?. . . (you're just figuring that out?)


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Well, I best be off to bed soon.

But on the topic that brought me here is an artist, from Japan: Yoshitomo Nara, born, 1959.








Oddly, a canvas like this sells for maybe $1,000,000, at auction...

But I love his attitude.

One other, I want, as a tattoo:






And one wonders, what is art?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You're point?. . . (you're just figuring that out?)


Just didn't expect it is all, caught me off guard. I'm not a fan of spanking though so by all means feel free to take my place! You'll enjoy it more than me I bet .


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

G'night, Simo my friend. Have a good day tomorrow, and come see us after.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 14, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Just didn't expect it is all, caught me off guard. I'm not a fan of spanking though so by all means feel free to take my place! You'll enjoy it more than me I bet .


Nah . . .I just wanted to see you get spanked by Simo. . .


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Nah . . .I just wanted to see you get spanked by Simo. . .



Don't you worry! He may pretend to be a trash can, but his ass is as soft as a hefty bag!

Sorry, Trashy...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow, getting schifty with a trash can. Are you guys high or something?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Wow, getting schifty with a trash can. Are you guys high or something?


Seems like a worst case of insanity I have seen in awhile, I'll get the straight jackets and you shoot the sleepy darts.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2017)

In the last 20 minutes I don't think I've been so popular in my life. Ok maybe I'm over-exaggerating, but still. Mate turns up with $100, take me to work in the morning, yep, will do sir. Niece turns up and throws a whole pile of baking in my direction saying it's from her Hospitality course.

Yep, when you have a few good friends and family, there ain't much else you need in life.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2017)

......

I go to bed for 5-6 hours, and this is what I return to? Really, FAF? 5-6 BLOODY hours? You trying to give me a god damn heart attack or some shit?





The fuck is this?  First 24 Alerts and 1 PM in one day, now 28 Alerts in 5-6 hours. Are you trying to break the Alert system or something?

Yeah, I am turning into a Popufur.. _shivers as he helplessly whimpers
_
Someone please kill me.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

I´m sad


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m sad



Aw, why?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Aw, why?


I feel like I did nothing with ll my time as an artist but making ripoffs


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I feel like I did nothing with ll my time as an artist but making ripoffs



Aw, please don't think that! Your fursona is certainly one of the most original I've seen, and your work is very funny!


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Aw, please don't think that! Your fursona is certainly one of the most original I've seen, and your work is very funny!


well that yes, but the rest is just ripoffs


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> well that yes, but the rest is just ripoffs



Why is that? And, you have all your life to create infinite original works! Don't despair


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ......
> 
> I go to bed for 5-6 hours, and this is what I return to? Really, FAF? 5-6 BLOODY hours? You trying to give me a god damn heart attack or some shit?
> 
> ...



ok we get it you're a popufur


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

not all my life only 7 months


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> not all my life only 7 months



Oh, do you need to do something that has a deadline? I'm a little confused


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, do you need to do something that has a deadline? I'm a little confused


I have been drawing digital art for 7 months no deadline as I didn´t draw all my life.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I have been drawing digital art for 7 months no deadline as I didn´t draw all my life.



Oh, I see. What I meant was that there is no reason to give up


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, I see. What I meant was that there is no reason to give up


it`s too late to give up that´s just what my brain wants


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 15, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> it`s too late to give up that´s just what my brain wants



Ok. Try not to get too disheartened, maybe entertain yourself some other way in the meantime. Good luck!


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Ok. Try not to get too disheartened, maybe entertain yourself some other way in the meantime. Good luck!


entering in me is not good because I won´t do anything but be sad all day and think about being useless


----------



## minzer (Jun 15, 2017)

i made over 22 000 steps yesterday,playing pokemon go with my bf!! i slept like a stone <3 ive already made 10 000 steps again today but ill go out for a walk later again! im addicted to pokemon go and sun...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ......
> 
> I go to bed for 5-6 hours, and this is what I return to? Really, FAF? 5-6 BLOODY hours? You trying to give me a god damn heart attack or some shit?
> 
> ...


I use to get that many all the time, until I became a meme.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

8:30pm
Me: im so tired i cant stay up better go to bed
*after sleep*
Me: wow that was a good sleep its still dark probably around 5am i'll try going back to sleep but ive slept enough so i cant fall asleep oh well what time is it any way?
*time is 1:30am*
me: uh oooh spaghetti ooooo's


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

bleh


----------



## Saylor (Jun 15, 2017)

So, there's a guy who lives in my neighborhood who sits in his lawn with a radar gun in a kiddy pool and if he sees someone going 1 mph over the speed limit, he gets really angry and throws stuff around. I talked to him a couple days ago and he started telling me stories of how someone ran over his cat 4 years ago.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Saylor said:


> So, there's a guy who lives in my neighborhood who sits in his lawn with a radar gun in a kiddy pool and if he sees someone going 1 mph over the speed limit, he gets really angry and throws stuff around. I talked to him a couple days ago and he started telling me stories of how someone ran over his cat 4 years ago.



to be fair cat's are pretty stupid 

"oh look a nice warm road that big fuck off metal creatures travel along really fast... i think i'll sleep on it"


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

bleh


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 15, 2017)

I drew my fursona with a big rump :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh boy I'm late again, I guess I have Open Chat all to myself.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh boy I'm late again, I guess I have Open Chat all to myself.


uhh.... umm what's the word?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> uhh.... umm what's the word?



What word?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> What word?


on the street.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> on the street.



I don't get it.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 15, 2017)

Truely some deep discussion going on here


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 15, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Truely some deep discussion going on here


More of a trifling scuffle than a deep discussion.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 15, 2017)

I seriously am so excited because i finished finals AND passed my classes and i got an A in chemistry


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 15, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I seriously am so excited because i finished finals AND passed my classes and i got an A in chemistry


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


>



Haven't seen you in a while, MadKiyo!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 16, 2017)

You know, there is just something so magical about eating sushi by the beach in the evening, then walking down said beach, listening to the waves, the gulls and thinking you know what? Life ain't so bad.

#EnjoyTheLittleThings


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 16, 2017)

So I bought a fairly cheap LED TV about a year ago to replace my previous crap one and after doing a comparison with a Sony TV that has "X-Reality" built in my new one looks a lot like my old one. Why didn't anyone tell me Sony TV's are so damn good?!?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

I wonder.

Are non-artists allowed to create art dumps/shoutout threads for artists?

Like, I have a lot of artists I want to give a shoutout to, but making a thread for each of them is just.. Dumb. Not even sure if I am allowed to do it here on the forums.

Was hoping I could make one thread with all the artists I've commissioned and recieved awesome free art from.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 16, 2017)

well it finally happened

Anita Sarkeesian ruined gaming...

CoD WW2 is an ethnic and gender "inclusive" game

featuring black female Nazis...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Anita Sarkeesian ruined gaming...


This moron is still trying to be relevant, I see.

Gamers didn't listen to her because she's a complete idiot. Sure as hell not going to listen to her now. Unless she sheds the toxic ideology known as feminism. I wonder how long it'll take for her to figure out that no man or woman for that matter will ever touch her in a romantic way when she suffers from feminism...



MsRavage said:


> I seriously am so excited because i finished finals AND passed my classes and i got an A in chemistry


Nice, darling!

Way to go. I am happy for you!


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> well it finally happened
> 
> Anita Sarkeesian ruined gaming...
> 
> ...



She was also partly to blame for alot of the idiocy that happend with Mass Effect Andromeda, seeing as she was on the team that made that dumpster fire of a game.

But yeah the CoD thing is completely idiotic, you cant re-wright history just because it offends your hypocritical opinions.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> This moron is still trying to be relevant, I see.
> 
> Gamers didn't listen to her because she's a complete idiot. Sure as hell not going to listen to her now. Unless she sheds the toxic ideology known as feminism. I wonder how long it'll take for her to figure out that no man or woman for that matter will ever touch her in a romantic way when she suffers from feminism...




no as in its come to light recently that CoD WW2 is really revisionist everyone was scratching their heads until this photo came up






she was part of the game development


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no as in its come to light recently that CoD WW2 is really revisionist everyone was scratching their heads until this photo came up
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Congrats, CoD is now officially going to sink. It were sinking for a while, but this is the last drop in a ship already full. 

Going to be fun watching this shit tank like Infinite Warfare..


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Congrats, CoD is now officially going to sink. It were sinking for a while, but this is the last drop in a ship already full.



the "Nazis" aren't even Nazis because it might offend they're a made up faction with a weird cross in place of the swastika


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> the "Nazis" aren't even Nazis because it might offend they're a made up faction with a weird cross in place of the swastika


Political correctness. You can't help but fucking laugh at it.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> the "Nazis" aren't even Nazis because it might offend they're a made up faction with a weird cross in place of the swastika



Cant have racist, homophobic, sexist fanatical bigots being painted as what they are, it might offend another group of raciest, heterophobic, sexist fanatical bigots.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Political correctness. You can't help but fucking laugh at it.



what fucking gets me though that our generation got their first exposure/interest to history through games like AOE2 and  Medieval total war if you do this generations are going to think its fact

just you watch in 10-20 years time youtube's replacement is going to have videos like "top 10 things you didn't know about ww1-ww2" and the top spot is going to be "Women and minorities did not actually fight in western armies" "there were no black women in the Nazi Party"


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Cant have racist, homophobic, sexist fanatical bigots being painted as what they are, it might offend another group of raciest, heterophobic, sexist fanatical bigots.





GreenZone said:


> what fucking gets me though that our generation got their first exposure/interest to history through games like AOE2 and  Medieval total war if you do this generations are going to think its fact
> 
> just you watch in 10-20 years time youtube's replacement is going to have videos like "top 10 things you didn't know about ww1-ww2" and the top spot is going to be "Women and minorities did not actually fight in western armies" "there were no black women in the Nazi Party"


Eeexactly.

What's next? Can't have American soldiers anymore in movies because it's "oppressive" to Americans? Can't have men fighting wars because it LEAVES OUT trans people and women?

Political correctness is murdering actual fucking history. And it's insane to watch.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

On another note: Yes, this is a double post. Fuck you, ok? <3





I love this video. Seen it 10 times, and it's still hilarious as hell.

~Edit~
....Make that 11 times. 

~Edit 2~
..............

12 times?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 16, 2017)

bleh


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2017)

Bapapapa...


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 16, 2017)

eh I´m very bored


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> eh I´m very bored


I like all of the bored noises you make. ^w^


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 16, 2017)

Yah bleh beep bop bop


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Yah bleh beep bop bop


Bleh babababa!!!


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 16, 2017)

I have nothing to do :|


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I have nothing to do :|


Maybe you should draw?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 16, 2017)

yeah


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> yeah


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 16, 2017)

still haven´t drawn anything


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I wonder.
> 
> Are non-artists allowed to create art dumps/shoutout threads for artists?
> 
> ...


DO IT!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> DO IT!!


...I will blame you if I get yelled at.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...I will blame you if I get yelled at.


YOLO!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...I will blame you if I get yelled at.


I'm a witness to this. I'll gladly testify on your behalf, Yaka~!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2017)

Alstren said:


> YOLO!


YOLO? That's sooooooooooo 2013.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 16, 2017)

My friend coined something called YOLADO (you only live and die once)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2017)

The 5th James Bond film, "You Only Live Twice" could be coined "YOLT"!


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 16, 2017)

From a news article:

_"NBA Hall of Fame’s Dennis Rodman is in North Korea visiting dictator Kim Jong Un, 'trying to open a door' between the North Korean leader and United States President Donald Trump.

Thursday, Rodman did just that, giving North Korea’s sports minister a copy of Trump’s book 'The Art of the Deal,' among other gifts, intended for Kim Jong Un.

Along with Trump’s book, Rodman gifted the North Korean dictator with two autographed generic basketball jerseys, bath soap sets, a mermaid jigsaw puzzle and a 'Where’s Waldo?' book."_

Make whatever you will of that.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 17, 2017)

i suddenly got this song stuck in my head 





ive not even thought of charmed or this song well over a decade


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 17, 2017)

hallo


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 17, 2017)

meh


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2017)

How to make an omelette:
Step 1:





Step 2:
Flip half of the omelette ontop of the other half.





Step 3:
Slice it up, and enjoy the everliving hell out of it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 17, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> View attachment 19570 meh


Hehehe... She's going "blep". ^w^


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 17, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehehe... She's going "blep". ^w^


yep :3


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> How to make an omelette:
> Step 1:
> 
> 
> ...



do you want a cook off cause i'll give you a cook off


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> do you want a cook off cause i'll give you a cook off


"Do you want a cook off? Because that's how you get a cook off."


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Do you want a cook off? Because that's how you get a cook off."



i was aware of that mistake but it was too late to do anything about it


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i was aware of that mistake but it was too late to do anything about it


Hehe. You can edit your posts whenever, mate. Only exception is for PM's. There's a 5-minute limit on how long after posting you can edit.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. You can edit your posts whenever, mate. Only exception is for PM's. There's a 5-minute limit on how long after posting you can edit.



no i mean i went to change it but you already quoted


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 17, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 17, 2017)

I have nothing to draw and I don´t fee like I´m improving


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 17, 2017)

meh


----------



## Sagt (Jun 17, 2017)

Just found out that this is a thing. Please no.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 17, 2017)

Hahahaha your late to the party Lcs that dumpster fires been burning for awhile now.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 17, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Hahahaha your late to the party Lcs that dumpster fires been burning for awhile now.


Yeah, I noticed that based on the 8 million view count. >.>


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

oh man the emoji movie...sometimes i wonder like...i have these ideas in my brain and i'll glaldy ship them for movies...because if that's all they can think of...is emojis....OH BOY

on another note...im stuck :/ there is a party going on at my bf's house and we both don't want to be here and its noisy and loud but one of us will have to stay because, if not, one of these idiots will come in the room and do god knows what...


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> but one of us will have to stay because, if not, one of these idiots will come in the room and do god knows what...


I'm sorry that you have to go through that.


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh hi.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

hallo


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 18, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Just found out that this is a thing. Please no.



good then you can suffer knowing that this movie was cancelled in favor of the emoji movie


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

bop bop........


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> good then you can suffer knowing that this movie was cancelled in favor of the emoji movie


I prefer that movie


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 18, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I prefer that movie



we all do Exodium we all do...


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

yeah...


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

I´m just bored now


----------



## katalistik (Jun 18, 2017)

Ah the Emoji movie. More bullshit from Sony. Next year there will be a "Fidget spinner" movie. No wonder why God left.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

movies are effortless now


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

bop bop........


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

so bored


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 18, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Ah the Emoji movie. More bullshit from Sony. Next year there will be a "Fidget spinner" movie. No wonder why God left.


Not to mention, they delayed the popeye movie just for that. It seems to me they wanted to appeal to mainstream masses before they released an inifinitely better movie in fear of its under-performance. The emoji movie trailer revealed the plot to much and to no one's surprise.... It's really generic. Gennedy Tartakovsky already has experience making cartoonish animations with plot, so I wouldn't understand if they mistrusted popeye movie, they already have a quality director for it.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

bleh


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 18, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> bleh


Any other words in your vocabulary besides bop, bleh, and bored?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> Any other words in your vocabulary besides bop, bleh, and bored?


nope most of the stuff that float around my head are noises and weird things


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

The only thing I can say now is that I left the Officialfurryboredom group discord server or whatever the title is.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 18, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> Any other words in your vocabulary besides bop, bleh, and bored?


Sigh... that's rude, that's his mating call, mine is Eh and uhh.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Sigh... that's rude, that's his mating call, mine is Eh and uhh.


bop bop :3


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh man, the popeye movie looks way better than the emoji one


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> Oh man, the popeye movie looks way better than the emoji one


ye


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

I´m bored again <:<


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

do you have any cool hobbies? i love playing games, drawing, and reading!!


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi! Im trying to get more involved here~ hows yall?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> do you have any cool hobbies? i love playing games, drawing, and reading!!


I only play games and draw.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 18, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Hi! Im trying to get more involved here~ hows yall?


Hello there, Doing great at this end, learning some more techniques for drawing, then discarding them and make silly doodles


----------



## Alstren (Jun 18, 2017)

Omg its soooo hot outside I regret complaining about the rain. Come back Thor save us from the flaming murder ball in the sky!


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 18, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> Hello there, Doing great at this end, learning some more techniques for drawing, then discarding them and make silly doodles


I do the same XDD


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 18, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Hi! Im trying to get more involved here~ hows yall?


Good and you?


----------



## Alstren (Jun 18, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Hi! Im trying to get more involved here~ hows yall?


Burning to death from the heat D: . Also kinda conflicted about doing something extremely important that involves my Dad but some people have said it may be kind of in bad taste considering its fathers day, but then again I keep putting it off and eh I don't know.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 18, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Omg its soooo hot outside I regret complaining about the rain. Come back Thor save us from the flaming murder ball in the sky!


ITS HOT HERE TOO were stuck with 1 fan  ugh hanging in there tho

im glad to see so many artists out there! anyone want to do some type of art trade


----------



## Rystren (Jun 19, 2017)

*rolls*


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 19, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Burning to death from the heat D: . Also kinda conflicted about doing something extremely important that involves my Dad but some people have said it may be kind of in bad taste considering its fathers day, but then again I keep putting it off and eh I don't know.





DrExodium said:


> Good and you?


Im buuuuuuuurning to death with this humidity and heat ahh, Ive got an infected hand and this iSNOTHELPING XDDD I gotta do work experience too hnnnnnng


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 19, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Burning to death from the heat D: . Also kinda conflicted about doing something extremely important that involves my Dad but some people have said it may be kind of in bad taste considering its fathers day, but then again I keep putting it off and eh I don't know.


Also if you need help feel free to pm me!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 19, 2017)

yeah i don't know how well you guys know this but the el nino and la nina cycles changed in September of last year so for around 6 years the northern hemisphere is going to be hotter and the southern hemisphere is going to be cooler


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 19, 2017)

sorry for double post but this video was in my recommended 





what the actual fuck read the comments i can't tell if its real or not


----------



## drawain (Jun 19, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> what the actual fuck read the comments i can't tell if its real or not



Can't tell WHAT is real? The video looks like bullshit. Also why would a cellphone carrier not want other's to see this? Because I bought a phone I'm now an advocate and against people without phone!? 
And the people in the comments... well, there are a lot of people this stupid. When you are left behind, conspracy theories are your cheap way of making you feel smarter and superior than everybody else for once in your life. :/


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 19, 2017)

drawain said:


> Can't tell WHAT is real? The video looks like bullshit. Also why would a cellphone carrier not want other's to see this?


well no he's right phone towers would actually cause Cancer it's called rad haz (Radiation Hazard) this antenna shown here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when we set them up you essentially don't walk past the cables unless the radio is shut off it can even burn you if you hold onto it while in use

so i'd hate to think what kind of radiation a cell phone tower emits you see the small box he goes into we'll that's supposed to be a shield but it looks like just plywood with plaster rendering which is kind of shit also i have no idea why its next to some ones house they're supposed to be away from everyone ontop of hills but i meant more the comments the guy's talking about a legitimate concern but the comments are just weird religious dribble

Note: that's not actually an antenna its just a pole and you stick the antenna ontop but just pretend it is cause there is an antenna that long


----------



## drawain (Jun 19, 2017)

O I acknowledge the threat and that radition can be dangerous. I couldn't watch with sound, so I may be off here, but I saw the nuclear bomb analogy and felt it was unecessary sensational and dramatic. xD


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 19, 2017)

drawain said:


> O I acknowledge the threat and that radition can be dangerous. I couldn't watch with sound, so I may be off here, but I saw the nuclear bomb analogy and felt it was unecessary sensational and dramatic. xD



i'll be honest i only watched like 20-30 seconds and already got the jist of it and wondered into the comments


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

meh


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 19, 2017)

Gotta love it when your pc decides it needs 2 hours just to delete unneeded stuff and thus blocking you from actually doing something (with your life)


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> Gotta love it when your pc decides it needs 2 hours just to delete unneeded stuff and thus blocking you from actually doing something (with your life)


Sorry to hear.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2017)

*Wef, wef!*


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> *Wef, wef!*








  no bark cat hates bark.


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2017)

blep


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

Ughh.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

lol


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> lol


You laughing at me bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 see this, this picture these means I used to fight and still can.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> You laughing at me bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would I laugh if you cats scratch me <:<


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> .


they were in another time and realm


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 19, 2017)

Borko


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Borko


HALLO


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 19, 2017)

Howdy @ShyDragoness . How's it going today? You bored too?

Don't mind @DrExodium , always bored, that one . . .


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Howdy @ShyDragon.ess . How's it going today? You bored too?
> 
> Don't mind @DrExodium , always bored, that one . . .


Drawing my OC with a big butt that´s all I do.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 19, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> HALLO





Liam The Red said:


> Howdy @ShyDragoness . How's it going today? You bored too?
> 
> Don't mind @DrExodium , always bored, that one . . .


HOI HOI! Designing a lion oc atm, not sure if Imma keep it or sell it tho 0w0


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> HOI HOI! Designing a lion oc atm, not sure if Imma keep it or sell it tho 0w0


your decision


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

Oh nice!! i love how everyone here is so unique and creative!!!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> Oh nice!! i love how everyone here is so unique and creative!!!


Sigh, I need to learn to draw.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 19, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> your decision


If it gets interest I'll sell it


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, I wouldn't say i'm that unique or creative per se, but I do try my best : )
I always look at what other people can do and get really jealous of their skills


----------



## jac600 (Jun 19, 2017)

Haha, I've got a friend who can't catch a break for commissions. Does art himself but hates how it looks.
My standards are way lower though...


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

bleh


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 19, 2017)

I struggle to get commissions but I love when I do!


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 19, 2017)

my back hurts when I wanna draw


----------



## drawain (Jun 19, 2017)

I wish I had more time for doing commissons atm. But I chose studying over working, to get better before I have to make it for a living. :/ But earning money feels good.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 19, 2017)

i'd love to do commissions but i don't even know about pricing or anything like that...but it would be awesome to save money up and buy more markers or....EVEN A TABLET :O

also, people usually want digital art over traditional


----------



## drawain (Jun 19, 2017)

I can sell smaller traditional stuff relatively well via Telegram, if it's not end of the month where everyone is blank... 
But pricing is also still hard for me. I decided on 15€ per hour, but then depending on the media, the result of 1h can differ when it comes to how worthy it looks and I find it hard to calculate how much time I'll actually need on average.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 20, 2017)

bleh


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 20, 2017)

bop bop...


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 20, 2017)

does anyone else get annoyed once you really love a game and then it loses kinda wow factor 

i decided "ok im going to play fallout over the next few days it'l be rad" and i ended up finishing it in like an hour simply because i knew where everything was


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 20, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> does anyone else get annoyed once you really love a game and then it loses kinda wow factor
> 
> i decided "ok im going to play fallout over the next few days it'l be rad" and i ended up finishing it in like an hour simply because i knew where everything was


rarely


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 20, 2017)

Most games I really get into. I start it, play it through, and near the end I just want to end it so I can move on to the next game.
I usually don't play again unless there is a secret ending to be unlocked that way or the game offers new mechanics afterwards


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 20, 2017)

I spent all this morning working on a "realistic" portrait and practiced painting.

It turned out like shit.

_kill me_


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I spent all this morning working on a "realistic" portrait and practiced painting.
> 
> It turned out like shit.
> 
> _kill me_


don't let that stop you. Its good to venture out in the new and, even if your art does not look good, its still a great step you're taking and if you keep practicing you'll get better...its kind of like a check list that you created that tells you what you need practice on...once you know that you can focus on those specific features.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 20, 2017)

bleh bop bop


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 20, 2017)

WIPchat is worthless, I tried to get help on a base that I messed up but I knew could be fixed it someone told me I needed to cut deeper but they refused to give me any feedback and said to fix it to your creativity.


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 20, 2017)

I just lugged around a whole bunch of CRT monitors and... Dang! they can be heavy.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

oh man....the heat has hit so cal...it was 96 outside...what's crazy is i drove about 16 miles out and it was 92 :O if you drive a little more you'll get to the ocean and it'll be high 80's....im keeping cool but i had to sacrifice my reptiles heat lamp


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 20, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> oh man....the heat has hit so cal...it was 96 outside...what's crazy is i drove about 16 miles out and it was 92 :O if you drive a little more you'll get to the ocean and it'll be high 80's....im keeping cool but i had to sacrifice my reptiles heat lamp


I feel your pain, it's around 92 where I'm at.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

i can handle the weather...my pets are temp sensitive especially my geckos so if it gets over 80 in my room they can die...so i get really worried..but in all honestly this is my kind of weather...its hot and gross and my reptilian heart secretly loves it.
plus...ice cream is like amazing more so than it usually is


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 20, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> man....the heat has hit so cal...it was 96 outside...





GigaBit said:


> I feel your pain, it's around 92 where I'm at.




*laughs in Australian*


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> *laughs in Australian*


HAHAHA what is the temp out there?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey @GreenZone you don't have a sona...being that you're from australia ever consider a dingo or an australian shepherd? or....if you're looking for something more unique what about a cross between some species?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 20, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> HAHAHA what is the temp out there?


30F at the moment but in summer it can get as high as 113F around in Victoria and even as high as 122F-131F in the "outback" 95F is our "its summer in Australia deal with it" temp we can be in the mid to high 90s for weeks during summer


MsRavage said:


> Hey @GreenZone you don't have a sona...being that you're from australia ever consider a dingo or an australian shepherd? or....if you're looking for something more unique what about a cross between some species?



ive not put much thought into it i don't know if you read my introduction before i altered it but my only "fursona" was one this really effeminate Medic drew me as which was a wolf in infantry gear and rifle sitting in a trench looking up at the stars while he drew himself as a... thing... i forget the name sitting next to me


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> 30F at the moment but in summer it can get as high as 113F around in Victoria and even as high as 122F-131F in the "outback" 95F is our "its summer in Australia deal with it" temp we can be in the mid to high 90s for weeks during summer
> 
> 
> ive not put much thought into it i don't know if you read my introduction before i altered it but my only "fursona" was one this really effeminate Medic drew me as which was a wolf in infantry gear and rifle sitting in a trench looking up at the stars while he drew himself as a... thing... i forget the name sitting next to me


AHHH i see i was unaware. and man that is hot...the hottest we got in california was around 114 i think and that was last year...but it may have been hotter elsehwere. I know it can get hot in nevada and arizona :O


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 20, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> and man that is hot...


see back home i live on the beach in Melbourne so we get this thing called a cool change (tldr winds come up from Antarctica) so it can go from 95 to 75 in a matter of seconds and im really not joking it is like 1-2 seconds part of our summer life is actually waiting for the cool change to come so we can open up all the doors and windows and let the hot air blow out 

cool changes normally happen daily but we can have heat waves where they don't come for a week 

back to fursona don't i need to like make up a back story and draw art for it?


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 20, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> 30F at the moment but in summer it can get as high as 113F around in Victoria and even as high as 122F-131F in the "outback" 95F is our "its summer in Australia deal with it" temp we can be in the mid to high 90s for weeks during summer
> 
> 
> ive not put much thought into it i don't know if you read my introduction before i altered it but my only "fursona" was one this really effeminate Medic drew me as which was a wolf in infantry gear and rifle sitting in a trench looking up at the stars while he drew himself as a... thing... i forget the name sitting next to me


Dang! I would die in that kind of heat. I can hardly stand the low 90s!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 20, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> Dang! I would die in that kind of heat. I can hardly stand the low 90s!



some days you will be walking and you see small insects and even birds or mice dead on the ground we've not had any that bad for a while 

the worse are the "hot winds" you know that feeling when you open an oven? yeah its that except blowing real strong


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> see back home i live on the beach in Melbourne so we get this thing called a cool change (tldr winds come up from Antarctica) so it can go from 95 to 75 in a matter of seconds and im really not joking it is like 1-2 seconds part of our summer life is actually waiting for the cool change to come so we can open up all the doors and windows and let the hot air blow out
> 
> cool changes normally happen daily but we can have heat waves where they don't come for a week
> 
> back to fursona don't i need to like make up a back story and draw art for it?


you don't have to nope. You can if you want to though. I just thought i read a post that was yours and it said you didn't have one.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 20, 2017)

84 for somewhat south florida right now.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 20, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you don't have to nope. You can if you want to though. I just thought i read a post that was yours and it said you didn't have one.



correct 

like i WANT one but its not a priority you know what i mean? i'm on leave right now in like two weeks i'll pretty much poof for a few months


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 20, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> 84 for somewhat south florida right now.


oh man i want to go to florida so bad....reptile heaven for me


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Spamming my pancake photo everywhere


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

awww little bearded dragon. I love them and miss mine...definitely a more personable reptile


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 21, 2017)

I´m bored right now


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 21, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> 30F at the moment but in summer it can get as high as 113F around in Victoria and even as high as 122F-131F in the "outback" 95F is our "its summer in Australia deal with it" temp we can be in the mid to high 90s for weeks during summer



I heard that it got up to 123 degrees F in Phoenix, Arizona yesterday, but Phoenix is literally the gateway to hell, so I'm hardly surprised.



GreenZone said:


> back to fursona don't i need to like make up a back story and draw art for it?



I still have NO art of my 'sona, and I barely have his backstory fleshed out. Don't worry, you're in good company.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 21, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m bored right now



Well I'm frustrated right now. I'll swap you my frustration for your boredom.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well I'm frustrated right now. I'll swap you my frustration for your boredom.


Sorry to hear


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 21, 2017)

I have no ideas to make a comic


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

making a comic starts with you doing it regardless of how it turns out...you just need to start...if you have a story in mind start writing it down and perfecting it. If you have characters, make reference sheets for them, little bios, things like that...
What im doing is a writing the story down in text style, drawing reference sheets for characters, practicing my skills to perfect them, and then im also reading up books that talk about comic books. 
What isyour comic about


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> I heard that it got up to 123 degrees F in Phoenix, Arizona yesterday, but Phoenix is literally the gateway to hell, so I'm hardly surprised.


123 DEGREES! Shit, and I thought it was bad here in Texas!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> 123 DEGREES! Shit, and I thought it was bad here in Texas!


i read a facebook post that said phoenix had to stop its planes due to the intense heat...but hey...climate change isn't real right?


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i read a facebook post that said phoenix had to stop its planes due to the intense heat...but hey...climate change isn't real right?


That's literally what I say every time it's so hot... Which is basically every day.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 21, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> I heard that it got up to 123 degrees F in Phoenix, Arizona yesterday, but Phoenix is literally the gateway to hell, so I'm hardly surprised.


Australia gets hotter but we have respite at night the temps can go from the 100s during the day to anywhere from 70s down to 30s at night American states like Arizona and Texas are well known for being hot all the time even at night i don't know how i'd be able to handle that myself to be honest


MsRavage said:


> What im doing is a writing the story down in text style, drawing reference sheets for characters, practicing my skills to perfect them, and then im also reading up books that talk about comic books.
> What isyour comic about


i was actually thinking about doing a comic but i'd be through Gmod


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

OH you should start a comic! i keep trying and then the paper gets lost. I was thinking of just buying a sketch book only for that comic strip. And let me tell you about this place called blythe, california. Its the border city between california and arizona...and it is disgustingly hot. Now, im being bias but when we drive to arizona...blythe is literally the worst place ever...heck at least arizona will cool down some degree at night...blythe..no...it was 110 at 10pm....that place sends shivers up my spine.

going back to the comic..what is gmod?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 21, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> going back to the comic..what is gmod?



its hard to explain what it is but think of a sandbox with every game/movie/meme ever made put into it and the result is you can make artwork like this 



Spoiler


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

There've been some pretty funny videos made with Gmod.

Like the Idiot Box Saga:


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

oh very interesting!!!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 21, 2017)

i love being exhausted going to bed at 9pm going "aww yeah i'm going to have such a good sleep" then at 2-3am your brain comes up to you whispers in your ear 

"hey man... know its a day off and you have nothing to do today but, its time to wake up" 

yep i love that so FUCKING hard...


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 21, 2017)

sorry for double post but i just want to give people a heads up

there's a video circulating on facebook on real footage of mexican cartel members torturing some one i wont go into details if you really want to know some of it written down below (not link) but the video is disguised as something else and half way through the the video (may be buzzfeed may be some puppy thing etc etc) the torture video just plays and at the end he's killed 

ive seen a lot of fucked up shit but even that video made me feel sick so just be careful on what you click on



Spoiler



the guys face is carved up so bad that he's a screaming skeleton with both his eyes punctured


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 22, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> sorry for double post but i just want to give people a heads up
> 
> there's a video circulating on facebook on real footage of mexican cartel members torturing some one i wont go into details if you really want to know some of it written down below (not link) but the video is disguised as something else and half way through the the video (may be buzzfeed may be some puppy thing etc etc) the torture video just plays and at the end he's killed
> 
> ...



That kind of stuff is par for the course in Mexico. I've seen some pretty nasty pictures of the carnage from the drug cartel shootouts/assassinations down there. Bullet-riddled SUVs and dead bodies, etc. I've seen some pics showing some very disturbing gunshot wounds. Definitely not a place I'd ever go to.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 22, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> making a comic starts with you doing it regardless of how it turns out...you just need to start...if you have a story in mind start writing it down and perfecting it. If you have characters, make reference sheets for them, little bios, things like that...
> What im doing is a writing the story down in text style, drawing reference sheets for characters, practicing my skills to perfect them, and then im also reading up books that talk about comic books.
> What isyour comic about


nothing I don´t like making characters it]s hard for me as all my OC´s are ripoffs of something that I like.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jun 22, 2017)

*Sad Lombax*


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 22, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> *Sad Lombax*


Sorry to hear <:<


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 22, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> bop bop



Blab

How are you doctor?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Blab
> 
> How are you doctor?


I´m bored and sorry for the late reply


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m bored and sorry for the late reply



It's ok

I'm pretty bored too, holidays aren't actually that much fun


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 22, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's ok
> 
> I'm pretty bored too, holidays aren't actually that much fun


I don´t know what I should do with all my useless OC´s.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2017)

It was 34C yesterday (hottest June day in England for 40 years) and now there are lots of large moths around:


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

HOW PRETTY OMG I love them!!!!! those beautiful wings


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 22, 2017)

Totally thought those were just leaves until I read the description.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 22, 2017)

hmm

oh yeah I´m bored


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2017)

KittenCozy said:


> Totally thought those were just leaves until I read the description.



Yeah he's pretty well camouflaged, isn't he?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 22, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I don´t know what I should do with all my useless OC´s.


Make them kiss!


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 22, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Make them kiss!


nah sorry


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Make them kiss!


LOL what is this from ahaha


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

OK, sorry for the multiple post...i just wanted to say BOY am i tired *wipes sweat from forehead* i just got finished not only fixing and updating my resume and reference sheet but also applying to some jobs...
i've applied for general labor, laboratory assistant, and a caregiver for old people. I tried applying for amazon but their system is down  
I just really need to not be a mooch and get a better job.
My prior job was awesome but then the doctor literally out of the blue retired and sold the practice and now my hours are cut and im over here scrounging for funds. I really want money so i can actually save up to afford things not only for myself but for others. Here are my fingers crossed i get something decently good that will not be too crazy. 

also i got two B's and an A in my classes so whoopie for that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 22, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OK, sorry for the multiple post...i just wanted to say BOY am i tired *wipes sweat from forehead* i just got finished not only fixing and updating my resume and reference sheet but also applying to some jobs...
> i've applied for general labor, laboratory assistant, and a caregiver for old people. I tried applying for amazon but their system is down
> I just really need to not be a mooch and get a better job.
> My prior job was awesome but then the doctor literally out of the blue retired and sold the practice and now my hours are cut and im over here scrounging for funds. I really want money so i can actually save up to afford things not only for myself but for others. Here are my fingers crossed i get something decently good that will not be too crazy.
> ...


Well, good luck with your endeavors, love.

Hope everything works out!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

thank you !! fingers crossed i get a better job and can finally save up money and maybe......just maybe....afford a tablet


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 22, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> LOL what is this from ahaha


It's from a series called Dofus: The Treasures of Kerubim. It's like a spin off series from the French show Wakfu. They're both very good, especially in terms of animation.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

OHHH nice i wonder if its on youtube to watch???


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 22, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OHHH nice i wonder if its on youtube to watch???


Netflix if I recall.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 23, 2017)

bleh


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 23, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> My prior job was awesome but then the doctor literally out of the blue retired and sold the practice and now my hours are cut and im over here scrounging for funds....



*Sigh* Yeah... I can identify with that. I've had something similar happen to me. Good luck to you.


----------



## Royn (Jun 23, 2017)

Having a plethora of tools and machines for nearly any task is very cool until one moves from one house to another.  Tools/machines are freaking heavy, and Ive got an entire workshops worth that need to be relocated...  on top of an entire houseload of furniture and personal crap.  Its gonna be a tiring weekend.. *chugs a quad shot mocha*  WHEEE HERE WE GO!!


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 23, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

lol I'm at work on my phone hehe that being said in thr only one here


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 23, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> only one here


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

lol it's pretty creepy I hear noises all the time


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 23, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I hear noises all the time



Being deaf certainly has it's upsides, doesn't it?:V


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Being deaf certainly has it's upsides, doesn't it?:V


yes...as does not being a total wimp


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 23, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> yes...as does not being a total wimp



Oh, don't worry about it! I've seen chairs move by themselves so, I know the feeling.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

y u tell me these things.....if I saw a chair move id not say a word, get up...leave and never come back


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 23, 2017)

Well, I kinda have to live here so I can't just leave. It was only a one time thing so, probably just a fluke.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

id start by burning that chair


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 23, 2017)

Um, that sure seems excessive if I do say so myself. It's a comfy chair after all, and I don't think burning it would be in my best interests. XD


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 24, 2017)

bored


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 24, 2017)

This is about me right now, yaaaaay boredom.





And what that, now I sleep.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is about me right now, yaaaaay boredom.
> View attachment 19699
> 
> And what that, now I sleep.


oki


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 24, 2017)

this is Graig he is a friendly man


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 25, 2017)

Omg, NosHyena is doing a 10 hour marathon of All The Single Furries on YouTube. I'm dying here.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Omg, NosHyena is doing a 10 hour marathon of All The Single Furries on YouTube. I'm dying here.


But why, though?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 25, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> But why, though?


FOR THE CRINGE!!!


Spoiler



Nah it is probably some sort of dare or he lost a bet.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 25, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 25, 2017)

TRIGGER WARNING: DO NOT READ IF YOU ARE A FOX



Spoiler



I saw a dead fox on the side of the road today  It sucks especially more because I've never actually seen a wild fox and behold the first one is roadkill

...also saw a dead raccoon @_@


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 25, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> TRIGGER WARNING: DO NOT READ IF YOU ARE A FOX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roads are long, flat rocks of kinetic death.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 26, 2017)

bop bop :3


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a fox that comes to my house and pisses everywhere ;(


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 26, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> I have a fox that comes to my house and pisses everywhere ;(


likes dog huh?


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 26, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> TRIGGER WARNING: DO NOT READ IF YOU ARE A FOX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAAAT, dead fox _and _Raccoon?!?!. Those are two of my fursonas *snif*




DrExodium said:


> this is Graig he is a friendly manView attachment 19703



Aw, he's cute!


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 26, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> likes dog huh?


the fucker keeps trying to mark its territory. There's also a vixen that likes to eat my plants


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> WAAAT, dead fox _and _Raccoon?!?!. Those are two of my fursonas *snif*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a bad omen, amigo. Lo siento.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 26, 2017)

So, I was pretty busy this weekend and i went to the beach. I took some photos of it in case anyone wanted to see.


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm heading to the beach tomorrow and I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 26, 2017)

its going to be amazing!!! despite living so close i don't normally go there that often...way too many people and too much money as well. But the times i do go are always very fun


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 26, 2017)

:| bored


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 26, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> its going to be amazing!!! despite living so close i don't normally go there that often...way too many people and too much money as well. But the times i do go are always very fun


Only time I can go to the beach is if I visit my cousin in Hawaii (Which is like once every few years) But dude, the beaches over there are awesome!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 26, 2017)

If i could but go to hawaii!!! the animals, the plants, the environment UGH so beautiful.
@DrExodium you get bored easily huh....you always mention it on here...have you ever thought of directing yourself to a potential hobby? when i was young i would say the same thing "im bored" and my aunt would literally give me packets of math practice books to work on...sure i ended up doing them but eventually you learn that there's always something you can do and that saying your bored can lead to math or chores.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 26, 2017)

I just feel like mentioning that  I got a new car over the weekend.


----------



## SophiaSophisticated (Jun 26, 2017)

And _I _just want to announce my arrival into the fandom!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I just feel like mentioning that  I got a new car over the weekend.


YES!! what kind! i love the feeling when getting a new car


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 26, 2017)

SophiaSophisticated said:


> And _I _just want to announce my arrival into the fandom!


Hey! It's always nice to see new faces!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 26, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> YES!! what kind! i love the feeling when getting a new car


2004 Jeep Liberty.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

ohhhhhhhhh nice jeeps are great!!! youre a lucky bug!!


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 27, 2017)

I saw this and thought of you guys. Have fun with this.


Spoiler











This is from when I was reading Iron Man today.


----------



## meowsee (Jun 27, 2017)

i always feel like if i respond to a thread it's like crashing a party i wasn't invited to.
anyway - hello! i am here to crash your party


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

you feel free to crash this party and give us some of your uniqueness


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 27, 2017)

meowsee said:


> i always feel like if i respond to a thread it's like crashing a party i wasn't invited to.
> anyway - hello! i am here to crash your party


As long as there's no car in this crashing, you'll be okay. As well as other parties involves. As in people, not multiple parties, but if that's what it is then, go ahead.


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey im soooo bored all my friends do stuff over the summer and im just like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what should i do with my life?


----------



## meowsee (Jun 27, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you feel free to crash this party and give us some of your uniqueness



i can offer some freezy pops but idunno about uniqueness




TidesofFate said:


> As long as there's no car in this crashing, you'll be okay. As well as other parties involves. As in people, not multiple parties, but if that's what it is then, go ahead.



fun fact about car crashes: my brother crashed his car into a house once.. it was an interesting time.



light tear drop said:


> Hey im soooo bored all my friends do stuff over the summer and im just like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take a nap?


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 27, 2017)

meowsee said:


> i can offer some freezy pops but idunno about uniqueness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tried my yourkie ,shorkie ,shtzu keep getting paranoid


----------



## meowsee (Jun 27, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> tried my yourkie ,shorkie ,shtzu keep getting paranoid



:<

can i offer you a freezy pop in this trying time?


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 27, 2017)

meowsee said:


> :<
> 
> can i offer you a freezy pop in this trying time?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> If i could but go to hawaii!!! the animals, the plants, the environment UGH so beautiful.
> @DrExodium you get bored easily huh....you always mention it on here...have you ever thought of directing yourself to a potential hobby? when i was young i would say the same thing "im bored" and my aunt would literally give me packets of math practice books to work on...sure i ended up doing them but eventually you learn that there's always something you can do and that saying your bored can lead to math or chores.


Hobbies that I have are play games and drawing but those get me bored a bit faster there are no hobbies for a person who never goes outside.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Hobbies that I have are play games and drawing but those get me bored a bit faster there are no hobbies for a person who never goes outside.



Maybe you could shake up your routine a bit, take a walk in the park or - better yet- visit the zoo?


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jun 27, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hey im soooo bored all my friends do stuff over the summer and im just like what should i do with my life?



Gee, I'd most happily swap xD I want to have time to ponder instead of rushing with things, and I'd love to have summer vacations as well!


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Maybe you could shake up your routine a bit, take a walk in the park or - better yet- visit the zoo?


I don´t like going outside.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I don´t like going outside.



I know, but I thought maybe you could give it ago? Don't worry, I'm not telling you to. Do what's best for you


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I know, but I thought maybe you could give it ago? Don't worry, I'm not telling you to. Do what's best for you


Then it´s being bored all day till I die.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

bop bop...


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Then it´s being bored all day till I die.



Aw, please don't think like that

*boops*


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Aw, please don't think like that
> 
> *boops*


*boop*


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

you ever think of bringing the outside to your inside? you could totally plant some plants around your room and take care of them with either a window's light or artificial lights. Plants are awesome and i love having them everywhere. The japanese even have a word for "sitting under a tree" because they feel that being next to nature is a very therapeutic  action. if you don't like going outside consider getting a plant. start easy  and small with something like a pothos....if you water it daily it will grow and you can work your way up to other things. If you want an intense challenge get a vivarium set up with some exotic bromeliads and carnivorous plants. 

if you stay inside you have to find alternative things to do...there's reading, gaming, art, puzzles, model kits, crafts....literally so many things.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 27, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you ever think of bringing the outside to your inside? you could totally plant some plants around your room and take care of them with either a window's light or artificial lights. Plants are awesome and i love having them everywhere. The japanese even have a word for "sitting under a tree" because they feel that being next to nature is a very therapeutic  action. if you don't like going outside consider getting a plant. start easy  and small with something like a pothos....if you water it daily it will grow and you can work your way up to other things. If you want an intense challenge get a vivarium set up with some exotic bromeliads and carnivorous plants.
> 
> if you stay inside you have to find alternative things to do...there's reading, gaming, art, puzzles, model kits, crafts....literally so many things.


Sure I have. I've brought cultists into my house and imprisoned them in a basement. I'm ransoming them for a good amount of money.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you ever think of bringing the outside to your inside? you could totally plant some plants around your room and take care of them with either a window's light or artificial lights. Plants are awesome and i love having them everywhere. The japanese even have a word for "sitting under a tree" because they feel that being next to nature is a very therapeutic  action. if you don't like going outside consider getting a plant. start easy  and small with something like a pothos....if you water it daily it will grow and you can work your way up to other things. If you want an intense challenge get a vivarium set up with some exotic bromeliads and carnivorous plants.
> 
> if you stay inside you have to find alternative things to do...there's reading, gaming, art, puzzles, model kits, crafts....literally so many things.


I don´t my room to smell like a plant as my brothers room smells like weed or something because of plants (I don´t what the smell actually is but it was a plant) and most of the things make me bored as I want to draw all day but I can´t because there is no inspiration.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

inspiration is all around you. Sometimes you have to draw things you don't really want to draw or have never thought about drawing. When i have situations when i have no inspiration i'll go and draw random things like people from history or pokemon...i can also work on things i always need practice on like hands and feet and other ligaments and features. I always go back to basics to practice my anatomy...i try hard to understand and master realistic anatomical features because i personally feel it makes my art as a whole better. 

And plants don't smell bad...weed smells bad because they smoke it or light it on fire...you light things on fire its gonna smell bad...and if you don't believe me then you've never smelled burnt hair ahaha. Plants are not smelly and add great vibrant life to a room. i have pothos in my room but i want to get all kinds of exotic plants when i move. I want to have a special area filled with plants and animals and running water and forest sounds in the background. that sounds so amazing.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> inspiration is all around you. Sometimes you have to draw things you don't really want to draw or have never thought about drawing. When i have situations when i have no inspiration i'll go and draw random things like people from history or pokemon...i can also work on things i always need practice on like hands and feet and other ligaments and features. I always go back to basics to practice my anatomy...i try hard to understand and master realistic anatomical features because i personally feel it makes my art as a whole better.
> 
> And plants don't smell bad...weed smells bad because they smoke it or light it on fire...you light things on fire its gonna smell bad...and if you don't believe me then you've never smelled burnt hair ahaha. Plants are not smelly and add great vibrant life to a room. i have pothos in my room but i want to get all kinds of exotic plants when i move. I want to have a special area filled with plants and animals and running water and forest sounds in the background. that sounds so amazing.


Drawing anatomy for is like trying to draw the universe never going to go well and never will everything I draw in my opinion looks like shit and it will always look like shit.
Nature is not for me as I don´t deserve to be in it as It´s full of beauty as I don´t feel welcome there.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

Only through trial and error will success be accessible. There are many pieces of art that i find horrid but i finish them and work on what i think is bad...as you keep working you improve. You don't need to be so hard on yourself...your artwork may not be what you want now but if you can practice more it will get better. 
And nature is for everyone...in fact nature needs everyone, especially now.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

I made myself "depressed" again.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> Only through trial and error will success be accessible. There are many pieces of art that i find horrid but i finish them and work on what i think is bad...as you keep working you improve. You don't need to be so hard on yourself...your artwork may not be what you want now but if you can practice more it will get better.
> And nature is for everyone...in fact nature needs everyone, especially now.


My art is something that Is so simple that Anyone can do it if they just buy a stupid wacom tablet everything that I want to draw gets destroyed because I can´t accept it.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

we are our worst critics. I hear you and there are many times i feel my art is trash...but i assure you that if you practice and work on it you'll improve. You don't need to be so hard on yourself...its one thing to tell yourself "oh man i really messed up with the nose and hands" but its another thing to tell yourself "Oh god this art is trash, i should never draw, im not good enough".....you know...my therapist told me that if you start by altering your own vocabulary...the world will change as well. It worked for me. 

I have been a very depressed individual and still have moments where i get extremely sad and depressed...you know the times where you lie in bed and wonder how crappy the world is and how crappy things are and how if you die no one will remember you and it wont even matter...those are thoughts that enter my brain...but they are not there to stay...and, try as they might, i'll get out of the stupor and do something i love and then i realize its no where near as bad as i was thinking it was in that moment. 

anyway when i went to the therapist she told me to try physically to alter my words. So, at first i would look in the mirror daily and for every negative thought i'd say something positive...no matter how stupid or pointless i thought it was. I remember thinking "my god im ugly" and then physically saying "you're smart" and eventually it just...the world got brighter and more wonderful. 

I dont know what you're going through and i assure you that you are a unique and individual person that is filled with value. I think you may be too hard on yourself...you forget that everyone starts out somewhere and I assure you with practice you'll get better. And simple art is definitely not a problem. Many artists consider simple art the best thing to happen to the art world.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 27, 2017)

I always fail at sleeping early.. it's 3am again


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

Sivath said:


> I always fail at sleeping early.. it's 3am again


Sorry to hear


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

Sivath said:


> I always fail at sleeping early.. it's 3am again


have you tried drinking tea before bed?


----------



## drawain (Jun 27, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Make them kiss!


ANKAMAAA <3 <3 <3

EDIT: Omg, I'm sorry the thread structure was all over the place for me xD


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> we are our worst critics. I hear you and there are many times i feel my art is trash...but i assure you that if you practice and work on it you'll improve. You don't need to be so hard on yourself...its one thing to tell yourself "oh man i really messed up with the nose and hands" but its another thing to tell yourself "Oh god this art is trash, i should never draw, im not good enough".....you know...my therapist told me that if you start by altering your own vocabulary...the world will change as well. It worked for me.
> 
> I have been a very depressed individual and still have moments where i get extremely sad and depressed...you know the times where you lie in bed and wonder how crappy the world is and how crappy things are and how if you die no one will remember you and it wont even matter...those are thoughts that enter my brain...but they are not there to stay...and, try as they might, i'll get out of the stupor and do something i love and then i realize its no where near as bad as i was thinking it was in that moment.
> 
> ...


Practicing wont do anything but make the stupid ideas I made on the tip of my brain with more quality. I feel spoiled of myself. I will never be satisfied with my art I WILL NEVER BE SATISFIED unique ideas don´t exist for me I try to feel happy with my stuff, people think it´s good but I don´t think so I just want to be satisfied but I will never be, inside my mind there is something I´m trying to achieve but I never get satisfied with my drawn ideas practicing is only a start but I hate practicing I know I´m suppose to get over it but my simple mind doesn´t want too. I get bored I try to make something good doing different things only give me more stress I want to make something unique but only lust invades my brain as I am under aged and I should be doing any of that stuff as my mind is contaminated there is nothing but lust and unsatisfaction.


----------



## drawain (Jun 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Practicing wont do anything but make the stupid ideas I made on the tip of my brain with more quality. I feel spoiled of myself. I will never be satisfied with my art I WILL NEVER BE SATISFIED unique ideas don´t exist for me I try to feel happy with my stuff, people think it´s good but I don´t think so I just want to be satisfied but I will never be, inside my mind there is something I´m trying to achieve but I never get satisfied with my drawn ideas practicing is only a start but I hate practicing I know I´m suppose to get over it but my simple mind doesn´t want too. I get bored I try to make something good doing different things only give me more stress I want to make something unique but only lust invades my brain as I am under aged and I should be doing any of that stuff as my mind is contaminated there is nothing but lust and unsatisfaction.


I thought so too, but I just continued doing art and while I never view my art as perfect, there's always something in it I love or where I am proud of how it turned out. And this satisfaction only came with practise and experience. 
The ability to come up with original ideas also came with practise and having seen a lot of other peoples art. Seeing a lot ideas makes you decode the way people came to these ideas: It is just recombination. And for that you need a visual library. You need to study and observe a lot. 
Look at a lot of art and try to figure out what kind of creations still sticked in your head and heart over the course of many years. It will make you be surer about where you want to go with your art. I constantly search for where I want to go with my art, so it will reach a point that makes me happy. "What is the art I want to see done? that I would hang in my room? That I would wear?" And then I aim to make that art. I suddenly remembered very influential shows and games from my childhood and it boosted my style extremely because I had a realisation of "wow, these styles I adore since childhood. they are a part of me. I need to bring them into my art, it will make it feel more like me. it will make me like my art."

And don't only look at furry art. that is a mistake many seem to make. 

I started out like everyone else and I had the EXACT same toxic feelings. But you'll get more relaxed over time if you just continue and realise that there's always a forwards, never a backwards. I still have these moments, but I know what it takes to get rid of them: practise and patience. That is all luckily!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

you speak of yourself with such disdain. I assure you that you are being very hard on yourself...it is one thing to have a goal but to constantly put yourself down is not the best tactic. You know, my therapist said many of these negative feelings we have about ourselves are from times in our life when they were beneficial. We may have tried to do something and ended up getting attacked or ridiculed as a result, so our brain, as a coping and defense mechanism, made us think these negative thoughts. Over time we continuously thought these negative thoughts over and over because they prevented you from feeling a negative reaction....in time its more and more difficult to stop these negative thoughts...
but if you work on it...they get better and so does life. You may not like your art now...but it definitely can get better. I know you don't think it but im assuring you that it will. If you have a goal in mind as well it also helps in motivation. I, too, have a goal and am working to improve my art because honestly i dont think its the level it needs to be to present art out in the way i want it. That being said, i have improved since i began practicing and working on things...and if you practice you'll improve too.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

drawain said:


> I thought so too, but I just continued doing art and while I never view my art as perfect, there's always something in it I love or where I am proud of how it turned out. And this satisfaction only came with practise and experience.
> The ability to come up with original ideas also came with practise and having seen a lot of other peoples art. Seeing a lot ideas makes you decode the way people came to these ideas: It is just recombination. And for that you need a visual library. You need to study and observe a lot.
> Look at a lot of art and try to figure out what kind of creations still sticked in your head and heart over the course of many years. It will make you be surer about where you want to go with your art. I constantly search for where I want to go with my art, so it will reach a point that makes me happy. "What is the art I want to see done? that I would hang in my room? That I would wear?" And then I aim to make that art. I suddenly remembered very influential shows and games from my childhood and it boosted my style extremely because I had a realisation of "wow, these styles I adore since childhood. they are a part of me. I need to bring them into my art, it will make it feel more like me. it will make me like my art."
> 
> ...


There is nothing to practice only stupid anatomy and awful backgrounds, there is nothing interesting in other peoples art from other people they only give me a bit of jealousy and emotionless feeling as I don´t see anything by looking  at the art when I find something I forget it forever the only work that I see beautiful is stuff that I will probably take many years to make something close.


----------



## drawain (Jun 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> There is nothing to practice only stupid anatomy and awful backgrounds, there is nothing interesting in other peoples art from other people they only give me a bit of jealousy and emotionless feeling as I don´t see anything by looking  at the art when I find something I forget it forever the only work that I see beautiful is stuff that I will probably take many years to make something close.


Somehow I don't feel this is the full truth. 

Jealousy? Emotionless feelings? 
This is a contradiction. There is something that makes you jealous. Is it only the attention people get for doing art? 

And yes, getting good takes years. And you need to practise anatomy and backgrounds even if it's boring. But if you don't want to take that route, you shouldn't hate yourself for not being able to do it right. Then you should just life with your current stage of skill or stop this hobby and seek one that actually fills you with passion. You sound as if you don't like drawings and paintings in general.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

Kind of....

Anatomy is ok but a bit stressful getting it right, backgrounds give me a lot of inner anger, anger of wanting to stab somebody with my pen.
I don´t want to stop now I don´t want these 7 months that I have been drawing being for nothing. I don´t want to go back to this again like if it´s limbo I came back this when I tried animating I just don´t want to come back to this a second time or even a third time.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

Lust always lust in my mind.


----------



## drawain (Jun 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Kind of....
> 
> Anatomy is ok but a bit stressful getting it right, backgrounds give me a lot of inner anger, anger of wanting to stab somebody with my pen.
> I don´t want to stop now I don´t want these 7 months that I have been drawing being for nothing. I don´t want to go back to this again like if it´s limbo I came back this when I tried animating I just don´t want to come back to this a second time or even a third time.


Sorry,  but 7 months!? xD What kind of progress were you expecting for 7 months!? You definitely need to stop being so harsh with yourself. Yes, don't stop, keep pushing yourself, challenge yourself constantly, don't draw without refs, don't refuse to study from real life and photos, don't stick to the same pose or subject! And learning happens exponentially kinda. The more you master, the easier practicing will get, because you've broadened the base you rely on for practicing.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

drawain said:


> Sorry,  but 7 months!? xD What kind of progress were you expecting for 7 months!? You definitely need to stop being so harsh with yourself. Yes, don't stop, keep pushing yourself, challenge yourself constantly, don't draw without refs, don't refuse to study from real life and photos, don't stick to the same pose or subject! And learning happens exponentially kinda. The more you master, the easier practicing will get, because you've broadened the base you rely on for practicing.


Tears were the only thing I was making, references are limited as there aren´t that many good ones only resposts of the same reference but smaller.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

i've been drawing for......21 years...and i still practice every single day. Masters of art still practice all the time. and there are tons of great references..heck you can literally take a picture of yourself and that's a reference! 
You seem to be very upset with yourself....try to love yourself and pat your own shoulder and let yourself know its going to be ok and that you're just starting out and you can create cool awesome things if you practice. I don't know who hurt you or who belittled you or what happened to make you so upset with yourself...but you are a person of value...and i am positive you can do things if you try.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i've been drawing for......21 years...and i still practice every single day. Masters of art still practice all the time. and there are tons of great references..heck you can literally take a picture of yourself and that's a reference!
> You seem to be very upset with yourself....try to love yourself and pat your own shoulder and let yourself know its going to be ok and that you're just starting out and you can create cool awesome things if you practice. I don't know who hurt you or who belittled you or what happened to make you so upset with yourself...but you are a person of value...and i am positive you can do things if you try.


I´m hurt myself, I don´t like pictures of myself or my fat body I´m not like those facebook whores who think they are they most beautiful thing.
My mind only is bunch of hate and thoughts and love to others.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

you do have positive qualities...you're just flooded and unable to see them. If you think you're fat you can always change things...but unless you love yourself being skinny will not help you...having the greatest bod will not help you either...you have to love yourself. Knowledge is power and power is solace...understand that many of the skinny individuals that are plastered across media and facebook and what not the true representations. Most media (around 99%) uses photoshop to make the people into these glamorous looking fake people...they are not possible to obtain, and the media does this as a selling point. They want you to think you are inadequate and will use either sex or beauty to sell you an idea of happiness.."buy our product it will make you happy like this attractive person" but it wont...any happiness you do derive from these things is short lived, and many succumb to addiction trying to get that last ounce of happiness.
Self love is a goal only you can accomplish, because no matter how many friends or family or whoever tell you positive attributes about yourself...unless you love yourself they won't do you any good. Self love goes beyond being fat...it goes to a point of loving yourself for the qualities you possess..your personality...your uniqueness. Self confidence is difficult to obtain...but when you have it you'll see the world in a different manner.

Having suffered from extreme insecurity i can empathize with you...its tough and it always lingers...but you keep at it and it gets easier and easier to push aside the feelings of self doubt. I can sit here and assure you that you are a person of value...but you have to tell yourself that and believe it for it to mean anything.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 27, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m hurt myself, I don´t like pictures of myself or my fat body I´m not like those facebook whores who think they are they most beautiful thing.
> My mind only is bunch of hate and thoughts and love to others.


Dude you should really go outside, those dark thoughts are starting to swallow you whole. 
And if you still don't want to go out watch some anime, that always helps me at bad/bored times.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 27, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you do have positive qualities...you're just flooded and unable to see them. If you think you're fat you can always change things...but unless you love yourself being skinny will not help you...having the greatest bod will not help you either...you have to love yourself. Knowledge is power and power is solace...understand that many of the skinny individuals that are plastered across media and facebook and what not the true representations. Most media (around 99%) uses photoshop to make the people into these glamorous looking fake people...they are not possible to obtain, and the media does this as a selling point. They want you to think you are inadequate and will use either sex or beauty to sell you an idea of happiness.."buy our product it will make you happy like this attractive person" but it wont...any happiness you do derive from these things is short lived, and many succumb to addiction trying to get that last ounce of happiness.
> Self love is a goal only you can accomplish, because no matter how many friends or family or whoever tell you positive attributes about yourself...unless you love yourself they won't do you any good. Self love goes beyond being fat...it goes to a point of loving yourself for the qualities you possess..your personality...your uniqueness. Self confidence is difficult to obtain...but when you have it you'll see the world in a different manner.
> 
> Having suffered from extreme insecurity i can empathize with you...its tough and it always lingers...but you keep at it and it gets easier and easier to push aside the feelings of self doubt. I can sit here and assure you that you are a person of value...but you have to tell yourself that and believe it for it to mean anything.


I´m just saying my body is fat I wont use it as a reference, I just like drawn references.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 27, 2017)

*flops in and makes loud alarmed duck sound* HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHK


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> *flops in and makes loud alarmed duck sound* HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHK


lol like the aflack duck?


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 27, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> *flops in and makes loud alarmed duck sound* HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHK





MsRavage said:


> lol like the aflack duck?



*flees from the insurance salesduck*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 27, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> *flops in and makes loud alarmed duck sound* HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHK


*is spooked*


----------



## SprinterDaWolf (Jun 27, 2017)

hello


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 27, 2017)

SprinterDaWolf said:


> hello



hello neon green doggo


----------



## SprinterDaWolf (Jun 27, 2017)

wats up


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 27, 2017)

Made it to the beach! Now I'm here for the rest of the week!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 27, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> Made it to the beach! Now I'm here for the rest of the week!


which beach


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 27, 2017)

well cause no one answered

in other news i needed a jacket cause i'll be in the snow for several weeks and but i didn't want to spend money and i don't have a jacket that i don't want to get messed up it came up in conversation with my grandfather and he's casually like

"oh just take this 50's ski jacket i got but never used" its insanely high quality and really is brand new i never really thought about the term "they aren't made like they used to be" until now

he didn't think it was that old but on the tag it says "Made in Sydney 1952"


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 27, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> well cause no one answered
> 
> in other news i needed a jacket cause i'll be in the snow for several weeks and but i didn't want to spend money and i don't have a jacket that i don't want to get messed up it came up in conversation with my grandfather and he's casually like
> 
> ...


Wearing something older than yourself must be a strange feeling.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 27, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Wearing something older than yourself must be a strange feeling.



a bit wearing something that's older than i am and brand new is weirder 

#IAmATimeTraveler


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jun 28, 2017)

-.-


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello everyone


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jun 28, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hello everyone



Hello there! Oh my, that's some beautiful artwork!


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey! How are you Disclaimer the art is not mine but i give full credit to the artist


----------



## Sivath (Jun 28, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> have you tried drinking tea before bed?


No, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

I wonder if I know anyone here (didn't look at all thr 882 pages)


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 28, 2017)

bleh


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> bleh


Ah !  Time to know each other !


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 28, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> Ah !  Time to know each other !


Alrighty I´m DrExodium I´m a digital artist


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Alrighty I´m DrExodium I´m a digital artist


Nice to meet you, I'm Benthehornyenyena aka Ben, traditional but sometimes digital artist too and a bit of a shitposter, fanfic writer and a fancharacters, ships and headcanons maker.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 28, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> bit of a shitposter



Empress Mungo has outlawed shitposting so just be aware of that


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Empress Mungo has outlawed shitposting so just be aware of that


Naaaaah, not on forums, forums are not made for that. But if you find my Facebook or Tumblr you have been warned !


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 28, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> Nice to meet you, I'm Benthehornyenyena aka Ben, traditional but sometimes digital artist too and a bit of a shitposter, fanfic writer and a fancharacters, ships and headcanons maker.


I only draw anatomy at the moment but I´m trying to get used to male anatomy.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 28, 2017)

0w0 Im terrible at forums help


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 28, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> 0w0 Im terrible at forums help



You replied to this thread, therefore you can forum.

congratulations


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 28, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> 0w0 Im terrible at forums help



did you just owo unironically?


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 28, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> did you just owo unironically?


I OWO ALOT UNIRONICALLY OKAY >W<


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 28, 2017)

what is the written description for owo?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 28, 2017)

its ok everyone! you can stop panicking my work has given me my plane tickets you may now return to your lives


----------



## meowsee (Jun 28, 2017)

do you ever wonder if you have a secret hidden talent that you'll never actually know about 'cause it's something you never think of to try? i think about that.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 28, 2017)

meowsee said:


> do you ever wonder if you have a secret hidden talent that you'll never actually know about 'cause it's something you never think of to try? i think about that.


I think everyone at least once ends up feeling like that and it sucks


----------



## meowsee (Jun 28, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I think everyone at least once ends up feeling like that and it sucks



idunno if it's something that sucks i was wondering about stupid things people could be good at. like maybe someones secret talent is just... they can spin a top for a really long time. y'know, something stupid.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## meowsee (Jun 28, 2017)

CreatureOfHabit said:


>



hello!


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jun 28, 2017)

meowsee said:


> hello!


Hi there! What's up?


----------



## meowsee (Jun 28, 2017)

CreatureOfHabit said:


> Hi there! What's up?


up is a movie made in 2009 by disney's pixar


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jun 28, 2017)

meowsee said:


> up is a movie made in 2009 by disney's pixar


Indeed!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 29, 2017)

I got done reading through comments on a space video.

I know it's a minority of people, this flat-Earth bs is insane. I would disprove all of them if I had the time, but I don't want to devolve into a shameful profession as they've made it for themselves.

I need to wind down. There's a presence of uneducated arrogance that's infuriating because you know it's intellectually harmful to people who don't know better.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I got done reading through comments on a space video.
> 
> I know it's a minority of people, this flat-Earth bs is insane. I would disprove all of them if I had the time, but I don't want to devolve into a shameful profession as they've made it for themselves.
> 
> I need to wind down. There's a presence of uneducated arrogance that's infuriating because you know it's intellectually harmful to people who don't know better.


i saw that as well....its such a shock that people still believe the earth is flat...


----------



## meowsee (Jun 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I got done reading through comments on a space video.
> 
> I know it's a minority of people, this flat-Earth bs is insane. I would disprove all of them if I had the time, but I don't want to devolve into a shameful profession as they've made it for themselves.
> 
> I need to wind down. There's a presence of uneducated arrogance that's infuriating because you know it's intellectually harmful to people who don't know better.



the flat earth nonsense is SO FUNNY omg...


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jun 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I need to wind down. There's a presence of uneducated arrogance that's infuriating because you know it's intellectually harmful to people who don't know better.


Bro, I know how you feel. There's a lot of stupid out there. At some point, you just have to take a break and put the dumbest, funniest memes available on repeat just to drown out the general idiocy.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I know it's a minority of people, this flat-Earth bs is insane.



Back in college our geology teacher had us watch one of those vids. That was one of the most memorable moments. XD "The north pole and the south pole are ice dams that hold in the water",     "When you reach an edge you just teleport to the other side, it happens so fast we can't visually interpret that it happened."


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 29, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Back in college our geology teacher had us watch one of those vids. That was one of the most memorable moments. XD "The north pole and the south pole are ice dams that hold in the water",     "When you reach an edge you just teleport to the other side, it happens so fast we can't visually interpret that it happened."


 It's funny because he basically just described what a SPHERE is. Instead of using a natural and consistent explanation, he chooses to believe that you teleport because....? Baffling.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> It's funny because he basically just described what a SPHERE is. Instead of using a natural and consistent explanation, he chooses to believe that you teleport because....? Baffling.



Yep, it is incredibly bizarre how people can falsely interpret information. Though, the comedic value makes it worth while.

Edit: Here is one of the videos.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I only draw anatomy at the moment but I´m trying to get used to male anatomy.


I can finally reply woohoo !
I much prefer cartoony style, realism bores me lol


----------



## drawain (Jun 29, 2017)

meowsee said:


> do you ever wonder if you have a secret hidden talent that you'll never actually know about 'cause it's something you never think of to try? i think about that.


I feel like I could be really athletic and sporty, when I judge my family and our genetics and the fact that my thyroid is working a bit less and I still never gain weight from all the sweets. But I choose to a be an incredibly lazy artist sitting on my butt all day instead. x~x


----------



## drawain (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> I can finally reply woohoo !
> I much prefer cartoony style, realism bores me lol


But cartoony style is not an alternative to anatomy.  You should still be good at the basics. It's like rescaling an image: an image you drew at a larger scale will look better when you reduce it, because it had access to more information. When you just start at the smaller final scale it will be harder to get things nice.

If you draw toony and have never cared for anatomy, people will notice.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

meowsee said:


> do you ever wonder if you have a secret hidden talent that you'll never actually know about 'cause it's something you never think of to try? i think about that.


Well, it happens that I decided to cook to learn once a week this summer and already cooked twice, last week and yesterday, and it happened it was delicious for 2 first tries. Also I never learnt how to shoot a gun but when I was 14 I touched thrice in a row a can (and failed the 2 next times lol) despite it was the first time and last week in a fair in the game of "blowing up balloons with a gun to have a gift" I blew up all 4 of them, and 2 with ONE bullet. So I guess I must secretly know how to cook and shoot.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

drawain said:


> But cartoony style is not an alternative to amatomy. You should still be good at the basics. It's like rescaling an image: an image you drew at a larger scale will look better when you reduce it, because it had access to more information. When you just start at the smaller final scale it will be harder to get things nice.


Oh, the thing is I DO know, I've drawn realism several times already. But I... just don't like it.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> I can finally reply woohoo !
> I much prefer cartoony style, realism bores me lol


Well it depends on what I draw if it´s a pose yeah it will look a bit realistic .


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

and I drew this and I hope it´s ok to post it here


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 29, 2017)

0w0


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> 0w0


bop bop


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> bop bop


are we allowed to post art here?


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> and I drew this and I hope it´s ok to post it here View attachment 19849


Not bad.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> are we allowed to post art here?


I don´t know I did in the past


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> Not bad.


Thanks took me 2 days to finish


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

i´m so bored rn


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> i´m so bored rn






 this gives you life


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

this 


Benthehornyhyena said:


> this gives you life


really makes me smile


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> this
> 
> really makes me smile


Mission accomplished.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Welp I draw the same cat now


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Welp I draw the same cat now


Well he became a meme. But actually this is a derivate of the meme, here is the original :


----------



## katalistik (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> Well he became a meme. But actually this is a derivate of the meme, here is the original :



I lol'd. XD


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

katalistik said:


> I lol'd. XD


Its face and the way the ap sings and pronounces, tho.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

My mind is full of lust


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> My mind is full of lust


Because of this ?


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 29, 2017)

welp lust 4 days


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> My mind is full of lust


wot


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> Because of this ?


no it´s just full of naughty stuff


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> wot


my mind is dirty


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow the face of the character on my profile pic fits my reaction.


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> this gives you life


i live to see another day...


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> my mind is dirty


get a partner then


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

No partner needed for having that. A pen or a fanfic can suffice


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> get a partner then


easier said than done mate


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> easier said than done mate



no its not 

you, you are my partner now, we marry next month 

see its easy


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no its not
> 
> you, you are my partner now, we marry next month
> 
> see its easy


Can I be the bridemaid ?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

I sometimes in my mind I am my OC.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

so bored


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Today I played a game of css and I entered in a server where people of my country are playing I never felt more embarrassed of being what I am today....


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> Can I be the bridemaid ?


I would like to be the ring holder


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I would like to be the ring holder


I will catch the bouquet.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

me can´t join convo


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> me can´t join convo


i demand you stop being sad immediately


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

This is en EMERGENCY VIDEO to cheer you up :


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> This is en EMERGENCY VIDEO to cheer you up :


this made me feel no emotion


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> this made me feel no emotion


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


>


nah


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> nah


what would cheer you up then


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> what would cheer you up then


Maybe some food.


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> which beach



Crap... sorry it took me so long to respond I forgot to check my phone.
Anyhoo I'm at orange beach Alabama.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

I´m just bored but I can´t draw because I´m with friends


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m just bored but I can´t draw because I´m with friends


Your bored while your with your friends?


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

You can draw and talk. That's what I generally do.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> You can draw and talk. That's what I generally do.


But I´m one of those artists who is more comfortable drawing alone.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jun 29, 2017)

I can draw a line


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

pro tip 

don't drink beer that's been chilled left out then chilled again


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jun 29, 2017)

I could imagine that being disappointing


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I could imagine that being disappointing



yes it is 

i'm clearing out the fridge and i forgot it was there so i didn't want to waste it


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

:| me still bored and I want to draw boobs


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh my


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> :| me still bored and I want to draw boobs



then draw boobs

you're bored a lot aint ya


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

2 rounds and it's good.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> 2 rounds and it's good.


drawing boobs aren´t circles unless they are implants


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> then draw boobs
> 
> you're bored a lot aint ya


Can´t friends are with me.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> drawing boobs aren´t circles unless they are implants


2 triangles and it's good.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> 2 triangles and it's good.


no, tear drops.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Can´t friends are with me.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


>


sorry I´m not japan


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


>



have you seen the history of the world lol it was done by the same person


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> have you seen the history of the world lol it was done by the same person


yeah i watched it like 20 times 

so good


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jun 29, 2017)

Lombax


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

bop bop


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 29, 2017)

dragon


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

Bop Bop


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Bop Bop


beep boop


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

KittenCozy said:


> beep boop


BOP BOP!!!!!


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> BOP BOP!!!!!


You don't like my 'beep boop?' Just your 'bop bop?' :-(


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

KittenCozy said:


> You don't like my 'beep boop?' Just your 'bop bop?' :-(


I don´t know I like both :|


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I don´t know I like both :|


Beep BOP boop BOP


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

you need to stop spamming this thread with bleh or bop bop


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Can´t friends are with me.


If you can't draw boobs around your friends, then they aren't really your friends. 
Friends let friends draw boobs.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> If you can't draw boobs around your friends, then they aren't really your friends.
> Friends let friends draw boobs.


I´m saying that I don´t feel comfortable drawing when people are around me


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> you need to stop spamming this thread with bleh or bop bop


oh......


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m saying that I don´t feel comfortable drawing when people are around me


Why? Just curious.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Why? Just curious.


Some artists feel uncomfortable being watched when drawing
and I´m one of those artists.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Some artists feel uncomfortable being watched when drawing
> and I´m one of those artists.


Fine, but what about being watched makes you uncomfortable?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Fine, but what about being watched makes you uncomfortable?


uhm seeing my parents or anyone of family and friends looking at me drawing porn


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> uhm seeing my parents or anyone of family and friends looking at me drawing porn


Well, first, I'd like to reiterate my point that friends let friends draw boobs. Family is it's own thing, but friends should love and/or accept your porn. 
And so it's not a weird feeling about being watched so much as a weird feeling about subject matter, yes? Would you be fine with people watching you if you weren't drawing porn?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Well, first, I'd like to reiterate my point that friends let friends draw boobs. Family is it's own thing, but friends should love and/or accept your porn.
> And so it's not a weird feeling about being watched so much as a weird feeling about subject matter, yes? Would you be fine with people watching you if you weren't drawing porn?


kind of


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> kind of


what do you mean by kind of?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> what do you mean by kind of?


I mean it´s fine if the subject I´m drawing isn´t I would let anyone watch.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I mean it´s fine if the subject I´m drawing isn´t I would let anyone watch.


So you're just ashamed about drawing porn? Cause you totally shouldn't be. 
Like, I get it's weird around family. Never mix sex and family. 
But I doubt your friends would care. Hell, they might even love you  more for it.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> So you're just ashamed about drawing porn? Cause you totally shouldn't be.
> Like, I get it's weird around family. Never mix sex and family.
> But I doubt your friends would care. Hell, they might even love you  more for it.


I´m underaged even though my friends wouldn´t care as they are younger then me.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Why? Just curious.



because a couple people have found it annoying and it doesn't really contribute to anything it can also look like its ignoring some one (particularly if they open up about something giving them anxiety) and can be seen as dismissive or trying to derail


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> So you're just ashamed about drawing porn? Cause you totally shouldn't be.
> Like, I get it's weird around family. Never mix sex and family.
> But I doubt your friends would care. Hell, they might even love you  more for it.



drawing boobs isn't really porn the Human Anatomy is hard to draw well actually its like saying renaissance paintings are "porn"


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> drawing boobs isn't really porn the Human Anatomy is hard to draw well actually its like saying renaissance paintings are "porn"


the drawing I am making is in a sexual way so it´s classified porn for me


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I´m underaged even though my friends wouldn´t care as they are younger then me.


Eh. Fair I suppose. 



GreenZone said:


> because a couple people have found it annoying and it doesn't really contribute to anything it can also look like its ignoring some one (particularly if they open up about something giving them anxiety) and can be seen as dismissive or trying to derail


I'm not sure my brain is parsing your reply correctly. 
Are you saying that drawing around friends can look like being dismissive or ignoring someone, or are you saying that I'm being dismissive?


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

anything to talk about?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Eh. Fair I suppose.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure my brain is parsing your reply correctly.
> Are you saying that drawing around friends can look like being dismissive or ignoring someone, or are you saying that I'm being dismissive?




no saying "blop blop" and "bleh" all the time

what do you think i was saying


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

hmmm....


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no saying "blop blop" and "bleh" all the time
> 
> what do you think i was saying


Well, my "Why? Just curious" that you quoted was about DrExodium feeling weird about being watched while drawing, not about the blop bleh shenanigans. So I got confused.
Hooray for misunderstandings~


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

I finished my drawing


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> I finished my drawing


show us den


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

see that's not porn to me its just the Human Form


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> see that's not porn to me its just the Human Form


it didn´t turn out as I wanted to be


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> it didn´t turn out as I wanted to be



but that's what practice is for 

it will take a while to master something i remember reading that everyone has the ability to sing like bono or make at like davinci its just that you need to do it constantly


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

I think 10,000 hours is how long it takes to master something... supposedly.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> but that's what practice is for
> 
> it will take a while to master something i remember reading that everyone has the ability to sing like bono or make at like davinci its just that you need to do it constantly


I was practicing trying to not use a reference


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I think 10,000 hours is how long it takes to master something... supposedly.


in drawing art you need to draw something 14000 times a thing


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> in drawing art you need to draw something 14000 times a thing


Well, if it takes a bit less than an hour to draw it each time, those numbers match up.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Well, if it takes a bit less than an hour to draw it each time, those numbers match up.


doing the same thing wont make anyone improve


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I think 10,000 hours is how long it takes to master something... supposedly.



i wouldn't say that im a naturally  gifted shooter i can hit anything at almost any distance without really trying so some things people are naturally talented at  


DrExodium said:


> it didn´t turn out as I wanted to be


what didn't you actually like about it?


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i wouldn't say that im a naturally  gifted shooter i can hit anything at almost any distance without really trying so some things people are naturally talented at


True, but for the average person 10,000 hrs of concentrated effort and practice was the accepted requirement for mastery. Not sure if that hasn't been debunked yet.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i wouldn't say that im a naturally  gifted shooter i can hit anything at almost any distance without really trying so some things people are naturally talented at
> 
> what didn't you actually like about it?


the lower part of the body that is under the head


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> doing the same thing wont make anyone improve


Well the idea is you're putting in a concentrated effort and trying to improve each time. Sure, drawing the exact same lines over and over again won't make it any different, but if you change those lines and keep trying to do better each time you'll eventually see progress.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> the lower part of the body that is under the head


if you mean the abdominal region it kind of looks like she's sucking in her gut a lot the curvs don't match how thin she's meant to be as indicated by the lower part of the ribs being visible


ellaerna said:


> True, but for the average person 10,000 hrs of concentrated effort and practice was the accepted requirement for mastery. Not sure if that hasn't been debunked yet.


i know that stone masons and artists say that they already see the image on the canvas or in stone and that they're just "tracing" their own idea for me shooting/archery/throwing is similar i can internally kind of see an arc so i know exactly where its  going to hit


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Well the idea is you're putting in a concentrated effort and trying to improve each time. Sure, drawing the exact same lines over and over again won't make it any different, but if you change those lines and keep trying to do better each time you'll eventually see progress.


Well it is required to draw different things instead of anatomy


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> if you mean the abdominal region it kind of looks like she's sucking in her gut a lot the curvs don't match how thin she's meant to be as indicated by the lower part of the ribs being visible


yeah well there isn´t much I could do as I accidentally traced  a part of the body


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

just keep practicing


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> just keep practicing


I know


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 29, 2017)

well I have to sleep now <:<


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

im going to fuckin vent now

you cut my leave by two weeks 
you wont tell me what the fuck is going on or give my plane tickets until 4 days before i leave
you refuse to pay for a cab to the airport 

and now you're telling me that for more than a fucking MONTH! i have to be full fucking tac in fucking snow when i'm fucking staff on a recruit fucking course? AND that i'm on fucking rations the entire fucking time no generators no car no fire no fucking anything 

just fuck right off i'm not doing a tasking for these people again if they ask me i'll tell them to fuck off


----------



## Akartoshi (Jun 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no its not
> 
> you, you are my partner now, we marry next month
> 
> see its easy


deal


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> deal



Akartoshi i know we have been together for a while but... i think you're too clingy you're just not the same person i fell inlove with all those years ago 

i... i'm going to stay with my mother for a while... i think its better if we see other people


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 30, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> View attachment 19872 View attachment 19873


Oh good, the artist is given credit. Extra fabulous gets stolen from so often, it's sad.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

hallo....


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

:|


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 30, 2017)

hoi


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> hoi


hello


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

how are you?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 30, 2017)

You guys do realize open chat isnt saying hi fifty million times and having someone respond instantly, that's what IM is for :v


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> You guys do realize open chat isnt saying hi fifty million times and having someone respond instantly, that's what IM is for :v


Don´t know what that is or what forums do.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 30, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Don´t know what that is or what forums do.



IM is instant message, that would be via skype, discord, telegram, or any other client. Pretty straightforward. Forums dont work well if you want a back and forth...you can, but the oages have to refresh anyways.

Typically speaking as far a socialization goes, forums are best for making open topics, writing paragraphs or long statements in response, and having a longer well read back and forth. You usually check back on them instead of refreshing constantly. If people happen to be online I guess it works but long term its not the best.


I know this thread is titled "open chat" but I assumed it was more a general chat for catchall topics that dont fit in other open threads. I guess some people use it for chat but it looks a little hard to do, from what Ive seen.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> IM is instant message, that would be via skype, discord, telegram, or any other client. Pretty straightforward. Forums dont work well if you want a back and forth...you can, but the oages have to refresh anyways.
> 
> Typically speaking as far a socialization goes, forums are best for making open topics, writing paragraphs or long statements in response, and having a longer well read back and forth. You usually check back on them instead of refreshing constantly. If people happen to be online I guess it works but long term its not the best.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I went to a furry discord server called officialboredfurrys or something and they miss understood me and I left ever sinse.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 30, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Sorry but I went to a furry discord server called officialboredfurrys or something and they miss understood me and I left ever sinse.



Weeeell, I dont know what happened on that particular one but there are more community servers than one, you probably found a bad one :|

I mean, I suppose you can open chat on forum threads but it's less practical if you want an instant back and forth. And I guess that's what we're doing here because we happen to both be online getting alerts whenever there's a response, hehe.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Weeeell, I dont know what happened on that particular one but there are more community servers than one, you probably found a bad one :|
> 
> I mean, I suppose you can open chat on forum threads but it's less practical if you want an instant back and forth. And I guess that's what we're doing here because we happen to both be online getting alerts whenever there's a response, hehe.


on that server they assumed I was talking to another deviant because I responded a bit late so they assumed by that "conversation" I hated fun


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

anything to talk about


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

hmmmm... I´m alone I guess


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 30, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> hmmmm... I´m alone I guess



Sorry dude, I'm on and off today.

Im really just at work today and on lunch break.


----------



## DrExodium (Jun 30, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Sorry dude, I'm on and off today.
> 
> Im really just at work today and on lunch break.


Understandable


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 30, 2017)

DrExodium said:


> Understandable



Well while Im around and to instigate conversation of some sort what's up with the pink dude as your avatar? Is it an OC?


----------



## meowsee (Jun 30, 2017)

honestly shaved ice is the perfect kind of ice. truly a gift to this world.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 1, 2017)

OH MAN its like 2 am and i need to go to bed :O i wanted to know why some people are so anti reference sheets....i am a huge supporter of using them (of course giving credit when its due) but i personally feel reference sheets help people with body proportions....


----------



## DrExodium (Jul 1, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well while Im around and to instigate conversation of some sort what's up with the pink dude as your avatar? Is it an OC?


Yes and it´s a female.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 1, 2017)

I got a new spider yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## DrExodium (Jul 1, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I got a new spider yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


oki :3


----------



## KittenCozy (Jul 1, 2017)

I just wanted to join Art fight but it looks like their site crashed. _( :"3」∠)_


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello all!


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hello all!


is that your fursona?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow! @light tear drop , that is VERY nice!


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

any way on another note i'll say this now depending on how busy i am today 

this will be my last day for a month ish


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> any way on another note i'll say this now depending on how busy i am today
> 
> this will be my last day for a month ish


I don't know where you are going, and I know you can't say . . .So I'll say this: We will be here waiting when you get back.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 1, 2017)

@Liam The Red is correct...we will be here so don't fret too much


----------



## Tecwyn (Jul 1, 2017)

has anyone ever truly contemplated potatoes?


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 1, 2017)

potatoes are absolutely amazing...like so many dishes, MASHED POTATOES, baked potatoes...ugh i wish i had one now


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 1, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> has anyone ever truly contemplated potatoes?


Um . . .I'm from Idaho . . .so . . . ya . . .


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I don't know where you are going, and I know you can't say . . .So I'll say this: We will be here waiting when you get back.





MsRavage said:


> @Liam The Red is correct...we will be here so don't fret too much



i'm not fretting i'm just saying cause i don't want people think ive left over something or ignoring people


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> is that your fursona?


I wish i dont exactly have a reference made yet i suck at art and have no money to spend on it


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 1, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Wow! @light tear drop , that is VERY nice!


I just post cute/handsome characters nothing i post is mine till said otherwise thanks though


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> I just post cute/handsome characters nothing i post is mine till said otherwise thanks though



just say not mine or what ever some furries can get shitty over not crediting their stuff


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 1, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I got a new spider yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


I want a spider :0 A tarantula to be precise and I shall call him Mr. Fluffy


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 1, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> I just post cute/handsome characters nothing i post is mine till said otherwise thanks though



You really should post the name of artist/link to account, it's not on a thread where people can understand it's not your art or character (i.e an art appreciation thread) People will get the wrong idea and you could upset some artists in the process


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 1, 2017)

Im baaaaccckkkk!!!


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

i like how some American franchise ive never heard of stole an Australian/UK food item and then claimed that its American 

sorry "puffdogs" are sausage rolls


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 1, 2017)

@BasilClover  YAY!!!!!!! how have you been? 

also why don't you draw your own reference sheet???


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

some one please buy my art for $1,500,000

this characters name is Mr fluffles please do not save the image that would be stealing and i will call the internet police


----------



## Alstren (Jul 1, 2017)

Kek


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Kek



please do not kek at my artwork that took more than 30 seconds to create

please remain where you are the space police shall arrive shortly to arrest you for cyber bullying


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 1, 2017)

i wish someone bought my art for 1500 ahaha...hopefully i get more commissions and then i can buy a tablet!!!


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i wish someone bought my art for 1500 ahaha...hopefully i get more commissions and then i can buy a tablet!!!



i asked for $1.5 million 

the space police have been called to arrest you for assuming my artwork's price 



Spoiler



i'll stop now


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 1, 2017)

LOL maybe one day after we are dead our art will become this legendary stuff and people will hold auctions and it will be in a museum


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> LOL maybe one day after we are dead our art will become this legendary stuff and people will hold auctions and it will be in a museum








my ghost's reaction


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

i like how i was banned from the furry discord for saying i had to take a crap meanwhile the other furries were saying they were going to piss on me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i like how i was banned from the furry discord for saying i had to take a crap meanwhile the other furries were saying they were going to piss on me


This is one of the many reasons I don't do fury discords.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

i have a display picture

it is very autistic and i like it a lot 



Spoiler



doughnut steel


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2017)

I really do live for the little things, like, scaring my brother half to death for being a nosy cunt. That'll teach him for checking out my shit.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 2, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I want a spider :0 A tarantula to be precise and I shall call him Mr. Fluffy


My tarantulas are called Kovu, Curly Fries and Blueberry Muffin


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2017)

Mobile gaming has really come into it's own, I'm seeing games now that rivial last gen consoles.


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Mobile gaming has really come into it's own, I'm seeing games now that rivial last gen consoles.


I know what you mean. 
I can't remember where I read this, but someone managed to get a mobile version of fallout 3 working.


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm on the ride home from the beach.
Which happens to be a 14hr ride... I'm dead inside..
I've just been listening to 80s music on YouTube the whole time.


----------



## Falcon furfox (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> I know what you mean.
> I can't remember where I read this, but someone managed to get a mobile version of fallout 3 working.


Wow, really? I expect to see something like that on a gaming tablet, not a mobile phone.


----------



## Falcon furfox (Jul 2, 2017)

Why someone on a tablet


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2017)

You know, there really is something quite unsettling about seeing pieces of a cockroach scattered across your bedroom floor. I hate them with a passion and anyone that likes them.


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know, there really is something quite unsettling about seeing pieces of a cockroach scattered across your bedroom floor. I hate them with a passion and anyone that likes them.


I get a lot of those in the winter. I once had one land on me when I was sleeping...ugghhh.


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 2, 2017)

Well, I've fallen in love with this song.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> I get a lot of those in the winter. I once had one land on me when I was sleeping...ugghhh.



wot?

also this


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> I get a lot of those in the winter. I once had one land on me when I was sleeping...ugghhh.


That is fucking disturbing...

After checking my room one night before bed, I walk out, walk back in five minutes later one is waiting on my fucking pillow! 

I've done almost everything to keep them away but, they just keep coming. :C


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> wot?
> 
> also this


That video is amazing!


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That is fucking disturbing...
> 
> After checking my room one night before bed, I walk out, walk back in five minutes later one is waiting on my fucking pillow!
> 
> I've done almost everything to keep them away but, they just keep coming. :C



meanwhile in Australia


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 2, 2017)

Spoiler: semi nsfw


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 2, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Spoiler: semi nsfw


Lol! Saw that on Reddit a while back.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

3 hours and then poofy poof 

i'm a little anxious but i'm trying to remain positive every single time i go away for long periods i get anxious


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 2, 2017)

Don't worry, we'll talk about you while you're away . . .


WAIT! I meant Think . . . .Think about you while you are away . . . .


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm still on that 14hr bus ride... ugh.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> My tarantulas are called Kovu, Curly Fries and Blueberry Muffin


OH MAN what species of tarantulas did you get? I have G. Porteri and L. Parahybana (im trying to get more knowledgeable with my species so i have been trying to learn their scientific names...I have a rose hair and a salmon pink bird eater) <3 i love them and i hope to one day get some colbalt blues, mexican red knees, and indian ornamentals.


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OH MAN what species of tarantulas did you get? I have G. Porteri and L. Parahybana (im trying to get more knowledgeable with my species so i have been trying to learn their scientific names...I have a rose hair and a salmon pink bird eater) <3 i love them and i hope to one day get some colbalt blues, mexican red knees, and indian ornamentals.


Woah. Impressive.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

thank you. I love them...my other rose hair passed away and he was a male that was over 5 years old which is remarkable...he was truley an ambassador for his kind because he was a saint


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> thank you. I love them...my other rose hair passed away and he was a male that was over 5 years old which is remarkable...he was truley an ambassador for his kind because he was a saint


i can see why you love Australia

we have huntsman's like this all over the place






ive actually learnt a lot from spiders from them

oh and jumping spiders are the most cute things ever they like being played with and you can actually hand feed them


Liam The Red said:


> Don't worry, we'll talk about you while you're away . . .
> 
> 
> WAIT! I meant Think . . . .Think about you while you are away . . . .



i'll be k once i get to the Airport it will start dissipating

its mostly the unknown cause they don't tell you exactly what you'll be doing or even what you need they just say "be at this base at this time and report to X" like i'm more experienced with the thing im doing but its still a mix of "do i have everything!?" and "what will i be doing!?"

it was confirmed that we'll have tents and stretchers though hopefully we'll be allowed a fire too cause its snowing atm we're staff on a course so there's no reason for us to be all "tactical" but it depends on who you have in charge they can be chill or an absolute cunt

i'm talking way too much about this stuff


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 2, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> My tarantulas are called Kovu, Curly Fries and Blueberry Muffin



Is blueberry muffin a cobalt blue? Because that'd be perfect for a cobalt blue

I might just settle on a Mexican red knee or fireleg because Ive never had one and I read theyre chill for newbies


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 2, 2017)

I never realized how weird the music video is for this song.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i can see why you love Australia
> 
> we have huntsman's like this all over the place
> 
> ...



If I ever had the opportunity to play with or feed a little jumping spider I would melt inside


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> If I ever had the opportunity to play with or feed a little jumping spider I would melt inside



yeah they're really cute jumping spiders actually look at things so they're pretty expressive spiders so even wild ones if you grab a small insect and hold it up to them they'll look at it and kinda go

"for me?..."

*inches closer and turns at giant Human*

"thank you Human!"

*gently takes insect from your fingers*

"nom nom nom <3"


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

real talk ive been trying to get a huntsman spider for ever...the local reptile and exotic shop near me had some but i didn't have money at the time


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> real talk ive been trying to get a huntsman spider for ever...the local reptile and exotic shop near me had some but i didn't have money at the time



they don't make good pets mate i'll be honest

they don't like being confined and they are VERY fast

oh yeah also they're a communal/social spider they have a kind of "hive" that they live in and go out for a few days and return to they probably don't like being by themselves

if you want an Australian spider maybe a Goliath bird eater or a wolf spider? 

Wolfies are weird i turned my heater on once and 10 min later a wolf spider fell out of it and the first thing it did was make a Bline straight towards me and my living room is like clean as hell so i don't know why the first thing it did was go "imma fuck up that giant"


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

they were not the australian species of huntsman sadly...they were a specific species native to england i believe...due to the strict import law we don't have very many australian species...which sucks...i would love to get more australian snakes into here....we have some (i have some) out in the states but the gene pool is small. 
A goliath bird eater is definitely on my radar but they are a more advanced species...i need more experience with them. We have wolf spiders out here as well...they are fairly inexpensive haha
i have been trying to find local shops with jumping spiders but they sell out really quickly....and same for the tailless whip scorpions.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i would love to get more australian snakes into here....


just no i can't condone that majority are very aggressive i have met one in the wild that let me stroke it and hold onto its tail but it was a species known for being very shy/mellow


MsRavage said:


> i have been trying to find local shops with jumping spiders but they sell out really quickly....and same for the tailless whip scorpions.


don't you live in an arid state though? jumping spiders are found in arid regions i think

Edit: the snake i played around with was an Eastern Brown Snake


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

in california they are definitely less numbers than there used to be...i've looked for them with no luck but others have found them. I had one species come in my room and i took care of it for awhile. but that was like 1 in years that ive seen. I keep my eyes open though and i love seeing the species we have out here..one time i had a large funnel weaver sneak into my room...i caught it and let it outside...it was beautiful. 

as for australian snakes they are really cool. I personally have majority of my experience with childrens pythons, spotted pythons, and womas. My childrens python is an angel and i take him to educational programs and people instantly fall in love. My friend has a large carpet python that is an angel as well. My goal is to save up and get a black headed python...but here they're around $2K....one day i suppose.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I personally have majority of my experience with childrens pythons, spotted pythons, and womas.



to be harsh mate that's comparing a kitten to a tiger 

there's some Australian snakes that WILL chase you and they can go over 45/kmh


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> to be harsh mate that's comparing a kitten to a tiger
> 
> there's some Australian snakes that WILL chase you and they can go over 45/kmh


hahaha you must be speaking of the venomous species then...i don't have experience working with taipans or mambas...ive only worked with rattlesnakes....but i always hear the phrase "they will chase you"..many experts i follow that work with australian species in australia claim that is a myth...they are defensive predators that will defend themselves but will not go looking for danger...if you have a link that says otherwise im always down to read about the animals i love.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> ..many experts i follow that work with australian species in australia claim that is a myth...



kek some one should tell that to the snakes that have chased me...


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

here you go. Brian is an excellent reptile person and he's in australia talking about some of the venomous species out in australia...he works with some of the venom collectors out there and i had the pleasure of meeting him...his youtube series is great!! i highly recommend it


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

he is stationed in america and goes to australia often...he worked with someone out there who comes on his show repeatedly and is very knowledgeable with reptiles...he also goes and has a couple episodes where he worked with steve irwins father and the australian zoo in general.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

Savage i'm an Aussie outdoorsman who lives in the bush for months at a time...

i know what snakes do and don't do...

they say its a myth because they don't want people to be frightened of them don't get me wrong if you respect them its all good but they will chase after you we had to shoot an inland taipan once because he wouldn't stop chasing a guy who accidentally stood on it and when i say wouldn't stop i mean he was running in like a 100mtr radius for about 15 minutes before there were real conerns that the snake was going to catch up to him so we had to make the call it just wouldn't stop


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

i hear what you're saying..but when experts say differently i have to put my trust in them....sorry i personally choose to follow them and respect animals...from what ive seen with snakes every single one has yet to chase someone...and since i work in the veterinary field and ive had the pleasure of seeing some of the most venomous and deadly reptiles i agree...they are just not animals that attack people for the sake of attacking. We will have to agree to disagree. You should watch the video...he operates with multiple taipans....non of them went after him...he also has other videos working with taipans as well and they all don't go after him.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

if anyone would like more info i'd be glad to send some studies as well and more videos....i can get them from school. My love for snakes and reptiles (animals in general) has made me want to pursue common myths associated with them. That way if you don't want to take my word i can send the word of zoologists, biologists, and animal experts that study these species in general.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> You should watch the video...he operates with multiple taipans....non of them went after him...he also has other videos working with taipans as well and they all don't go after him.



i'll be blunt you're telling me to suck eggs here... also those snakes are pets... 
we have classes in our schools here in Australia called outdoor education where we learn about the different animals how to handle them how to not disturb them etc etc that mixed with my experience... like... idk i'm not saying you are trying to but can you kinda see how what your doing can be seen as offensive? 

i love you for loving snakes and spiders and trying to educate people but i know these animals in their natural environment yes you are correct they usually opt to move away from you and if you remain calm you can get close to them and even touch them sometimes but i'm saying if provoked that can be aggressive as fuck 

im pretty sure being stepped on would piss off any snake


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the art is not mine)


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OH MAN what species of tarantulas did you get? I have G. Porteri and L. Parahybana (im trying to get more knowledgeable with my species so i have been trying to learn their scientific names...I have a rose hair and a salmon pink bird eater) <3 i love them and i hope to one day get some colbalt blues, mexican red knees, and indian ornamentals.



Come catch the ones outside my house. I find them at the doorways sometimes. Look like they're knocking xD


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm considering taking care of tarantulas when I move into dorms, I'm used to caring for my cat, 5 rabbits, budgies, aquarium, and koi every day by myself.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 2, 2017)

i must go now

my people need me


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Since having feeders for my beardie, the dubia breeder I get my feeders from also sold Madagascar hissing roaches, so I've been more curious into expanding my pet base to invertebrates. It would be especially convenient since most my animals would consume the same type of food.

At some point in the future I would like hissers, a tarantula, jumping spider(s), mantids, and a rhinoceros beetle. All are really fascinating and fuck it since I've come this far...


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i'll be blunt you're telling me to suck eggs here... also those snakes are pets...
> we have classes in our schools here in Australia called outdoor education where we learn about the different animals how to handle them how to not disturb them etc etc that mixed with my experience... like... idk i'm not saying you are trying to but can you kinda see how what your doing can be seen as offensive?
> 
> i love you for loving snakes and spiders and trying to educate people but i know these animals in their natural environment yes you are correct they usually opt to move away from you and if you remain calm you can get close to them and even touch them sometimes but i'm saying if provoked that can be aggressive as fuck
> ...



if you are saying that a snake will defend itself when provoked i 100% agree with you. But if you are stating that these  are animals that will physically come at you and chase you down by simply looking at you or with no provocation, i will 100% disagree with you, and i will back it with educational studies from universities, zoological reports, and physical evidence from videos; while i have no intentions of being offensive...i will always take an opportunity to educate and inform others if something is not true....in this case where these venomous species are considered aggressive w/o intent...that is wrong and being someone involved in the reptile community as well as a veterinary medicine student, a biological student, a reptile keeper and an avid lover of animals in australia...i will do whatever i can to inform others of false claims and will back it up since i understand that my word is only meaningful to those who know me (and plus that's how i think so i will do that for others)
Reptiles are my life and i spend a large percent of my live educating the public about them....for australia you may not have to worry about people killing your native wildlife but here in america, i have to fight off idiots who think rattlesnakes will attack them and their children unprovked and will kill them...which has resulted in a large amount of our rattlesnake population to dwindle, with many species critically endangered. All because of myths spread about them...
once again, no i have no desire to tell you to suck an egg or offend you...i simply mean to educate on animals that i love and study myself.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Since having feeders for my beardie, the dubia breeder I get my feeders from also sold Madagascar hissing roaches, so I've been more curious into expanding my pet base to invertebrates. It would be especially convenient since most my animals would consume the same type of food.
> 
> At some point in the future I would like hissers, a tarantula, jumping spider(s), mantids, and a rhinoceros beetle. All are really fascinating and fuck it since I've come this far...


ive been following the beetle farm to hopefully get a rhinoceros beetle one day...its on my list..but when they fly it is scary loud. I've had a couple mantids already and highly recommend them!! as for hissers and other roaches...DO IT- i have my dubia colony that helps feed my geckos and i consider them my pets too...i wanted to get the roach with a skull on its back (forgot its name) as well as banana roaches and hissers....but hissers are so expensive...the babies out here cost 1$ each and the adults can be anywhere from 3-5$
you know what...if you are really interested in inverts i highly suggest a scorpion....i have a couple right now and i absolutely love them...i would suggest a desert hairy...mainly because it looks cool ahaha of course i don't handle these but man are they cool. I currently have flat rock scorpions and a florida bark scorpion


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> ive been following the beetle farm to hopefully get a rhinoceros beetle one day...its on my list..but when they fly it is scary loud. I've had a couple mantids already and highly recommend them!! as for hissers and other roaches...DO IT- i have my dubia colony that helps feed my geckos and i consider them my pets too...i wanted to get the roach with a skull on its back (forgot its name) as well as banana roaches and hissers....but hissers are so expensive...the babies out here cost 1$ each and the adults can be anywhere from 3-5$
> you know what...if you are really interested in inverts i highly suggest a scorpion....i have a couple right now and i absolutely love them...i would suggest a desert hairy...mainly because it looks cool ahaha of course i don't handle these but man are they cool. I currently have flat rock scorpions and a florida bark scorpion



Might have to follow the beetle farm (whatever that is) since I've been looking into places to get various types of animals. Besides online I may check out a local reptile expo next month out of curiosity, budget permitting.

I dont consider the dubias pets because I feel bad about feeding them, and I've had my share of torturing the poor crickets and dubias, not intentionally, just when my beardie was younger a few were too big for her and the crickets escape too easily...so...had to resort to cutting them in half and dismemberment. Pretty gory and awful (dont judge me). I have properly sized ones now, though. Since I intend to keep pet hissing roaches I dont anticipate a whole colony so the price isn't as bad as some other costs.

I actually am not all that interested in scorpions myself, lol. Something about animals with pinchers/pincers puts me off a little (crayfish, scorpions, stag beetles..
actually lobsters and crabs may be an exception). I'm not necessarily scared or grossed out but I'm not as fond of them either. Though, my friend loves them and will probably end up with one in the future, I might end up with it out of curiosity so who knows! Will keep your suggestion in mind :3


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

wait....do you live in socal?


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 2, 2017)

I made a mistake in my aquarium by getting shrimp/prawns which ended up bothering me immensely, im not ok with most inverts and especially ones that can grab. I would never own a crayfish because of the snip snip :3


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 2, 2017)

...also I imagine the arachnophobes are silently steering clear of this thread, lol.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

lets change the subject then...i don't want to make people upset  but hey there is a reptile expo coming in san diego, ca soon so i wondered if you're close ahaha


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> wait....do you live in socal?


Directed to me? No, I live in Oklahoma so Im  not near there. It is legal to get certain insects here, though. Like roaches.


...I dont believe we had to change it. I just was mildly amused by the fact some people might be 'nope'ing out of the thread. It is nice that you all share a fascination with creepy crawlies, if I tried to talk about this at work or something people would flip out, haha!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 2, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i have to fight off idiots who think rattlesnakes will attack them and their children unprovked and will kill them



I know what you mean, I've always been taught to KOS rattlesnakes. I think out here, there is the added fear that the snake will kill livestock. Which sadly causes people to not want to take the chance they may loose $1,000+ to a snake. Even if it is an extremely rare occurrence.


----------



## meowsee (Jul 2, 2017)

(rolls in)
i heard people talkin 'bout crawlies and herps


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I know what you mean, I've always been taught to KOS rattlesnakes. I think out here, there is the added fear that the snake will kill livestock. Which sadly causes people to not want to take the chance they may loose $1,000+ to a snake. Even if it is an extremely rare occurrence.


i understand that protecting one's livestock is important..as well as protecting children...but there are so many alternatives...its really easy to learn how to capture and release elsewhere...heck in some instances you can capture and sell...since people use them for antivenin. but killing for fun..in festivals...out of fear...for them being outside...its not right...they have a purpose and i know there's a town in tenessee that killed off a large percentage, resulting in a large increase in the rat population...and the manifestation of the plague...its all about education and the more you know the less you fear...
seriously i have a couple people i talk to in the south and they tell me they have kids that go outside and what happens if they see a rattlesnake and go after it...my response is...if your child is too young to be outside w/o adult supervision...then you should probably be watching them...if they are old enough to be outside on their own then they are capable of learning how to respect wildlife and leave it alone...idk...its hard...


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 2, 2017)

I just traded for a new char!!  meet rainer sta.sh: Raineer / Trade


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

the horse? how cool!!!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 2, 2017)

Cool! nice pic too.


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 2, 2017)

I think the drawing made by who gave it to me is cuter but I love this style.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 2, 2017)

i like it too its really cool!!!!! the art is awesome as well


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> meanwhile in Australia



Australia ain't got nothing on Africa, even the locals want to kill you.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 3, 2017)

meowsee said:


> (rolls in)
> i heard people talkin 'bout crawlies and herps



Ya got/had any, meows?

I got a bucket/terrarium-load :v


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 3, 2017)

Made myself a new profile picture today, even though i'm not really an artist. It's my first time making any art furry related. What do you all think?


https://imgur.com/iGIEcZT


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 3, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Is blueberry muffin a cobalt blue? Because that'd be perfect for a cobalt blue
> 
> I might just settle on a Mexican red knee or fireleg because Ive never had one and I read theyre chill for newbies


Blueberry Muffin is a GBB! Aka a green bottle blue!  I wouldnt get a CBT yet, theyre abit too angry for me XD


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 3, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OH MAN what species of tarantulas did you get? I have G. Porteri and L. Parahybana (im trying to get more knowledgeable with my species so i have been trying to learn their scientific names...I have a rose hair and a salmon pink bird eater) <3 i love them and i hope to one day get some colbalt blues, mexican red knees, and indian ornamentals.


I have 2 B. Albopilosum and 1 GBB!


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 3, 2017)

ok seriously...i need to stop getting into random stupid pointless debates with people....i spent literally a good 2 hours arguing with someone that ended with them posting their "evidence" in the form of random non fact based articles they got on the internet....ugh


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 3, 2017)

Current characters I'm trying to trade for <3 I hope I get at least one, which is your favorite?

sta.sh: Tyler
sta.sh: HotShot
sta.sh: Dallas (I'd have to add money to this one)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 3, 2017)

After months of not having internet at home on my computers I finally do and it is awesome.

First world success!


----------



## Royn (Jul 3, 2017)

Way ago when was an early teen watching star trek  all stoned with two besties, noted cpt. Kirk on his communicator.  Told besties "watch not so far away well have one thats a computer, tv, radio, phone,camera, the whole enchelada."  They both laughed and said was super high.  Actually was.  Just got off facetime with one of them to recieve a call from younger brother, and now here am posting this online, after which going to watch a couple of videos, listen to some music, play a game, and take some pics of crafts to sell.  May even do a short vid on how to use Fiddle Sticks so people wont be all WTF?.  All with this smartphone they laughed at the foretelling of.


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 4, 2017)

Today is this threads 1st birthday!


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 4, 2017)

I think the most annoying argument I've had was a 3 day argument with someone who thought sharks had killed more people than toddlers  Like no dude sharks only kill about 6 people per year, at most.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 4, 2017)

When without, improvise! Home made sewing needle to the rescue ho!!!

Now to enjoy this nice beer in celebration of my mastery to make something out of nothing.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 4, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I think the most annoying argument I've had was a 3 day argument with someone who thought sharks had killed more people than toddlers  Like no dude sharks only kill about 6 people per year, at most.



Well...what exactly are the stats on toddlers killing people? I mean if the argument  is sharks vs toddlers...he may have a point.

If his argument is like...hippos, serial killers, car accidents, lightning strikes, bears, or pedestrians, he's probably exaggerating because "hurrdurr sharks are scare. Jaws is a sign!"


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 4, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I think the most annoying argument I've had was a 3 day argument with someone who thought sharks had killed more people than toddlers  Like no dude sharks only kill about 6 people per year, at most.


im unaware of sharks but i totally believe you...i know snakes (non venmous) have only killed 17 people since 1970...which is less than dogs, horses, fridgerators, and vending machines!!! People are so quick to fear what they don't understand....


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 4, 2017)

also i touched a shark once


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 4, 2017)

sta.sh: CHARACTERS I HAVE SO MANY OCS NOW HAHA


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't know why I chose a dragon when obviously, I'm more akin to a goldfish! *starts grumbling, goes sits in corner*


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 4, 2017)

Today's his birthday as well. Respect the Captain.


----------



## Royn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sloppy barf day, cap.


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 4, 2017)

Royn said:


> Sloppy barf day, cap.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 5, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I don't know why I chose a dragon when obviously, I'm more akin to a goldfish! *starts grumbling, goes sits in corner*


you know some fish go through some pretty intense stuff to turn into dragons


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 5, 2017)

*rolls*


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 5, 2017)

I am a dragon rawr rawr


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 5, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you know some fish go through some pretty intense stuff to turn into dragons



Doesn't know how to interpret your comment. *grumbling intensifies*


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 5, 2017)

♥Jetsam♥ on Toyhouse what is everyone's favorite art piece of this one? I can't decide on an avatar haha


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 5, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> ♥Jetsam♥ on Toyhouse what is everyone's favorite art piece of this one? I can't decide on an avatar haha


Bottom one in the second row.


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 5, 2017)

Wazzzuuuppp


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 6, 2017)

On my way back home from work late at night all these songs were playing about dying soon or death, including the ads and commercials o.0 And I'm sitting here thinking well shit I hope I dont die soon wtf are you telling me, radio

Good thing I'm not superstitious because that was weird AF


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> On my way back home from work late at night all these songs were playing about dying soon or death, including the ads and commercials o.0 And I'm sitting here thinking well shit I hope I dont die soon wtf are you telling me, radio
> 
> Good thing I'm not superstitious because that was weird AF



Would have been even stranger if that song from Final Destination 3 came on xD


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jul 6, 2017)

xP


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well...what exactly are the stats on toddlers killing people? I mean if the argument  is sharks vs toddlers...he may have a point.
> 
> If his argument is like...hippos, serial killers, car accidents, lightning strikes, bears, or pedestrians, he's probably exaggerating because "hurrdurr sharks are scare. Jaws is a sign!"





MsRavage said:


> im unaware of sharks but i totally believe you...i know snakes (non venmous) have only killed 17 people since 1970...which is less than dogs, horses, fridgerators, and vending machines!!! People are so quick to fear what they don't understand....


Toddlers kill a good few thousand people per year, compared to sharks killing 0-10


----------



## Rystren (Jul 6, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 6, 2017)

ugh i feel sick X(


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 6, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> ugh i feel sick X(


Nooo. Why?


----------



## Martin2W (Jul 6, 2017)

*face plants*


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 6, 2017)

i get a nasty feeling when i deal with emotional issues...this situation was relationship and sometimes relationships are difficult


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 6, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Toddlers kill a good few thousand people per year, compared to sharks killing 0-10



I will probably google that instead of inevitably ask you to provide a source


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I will probably google that instead of inevitably ask you to provide a source


good idea


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 6, 2017)

Sooooooo recently I was given a Hp 2014 laptop touchscreen that has a few issues and I wanna ask if its worth repair It has 4gb of ram and a old cpu 1.70 GHz


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 6, 2017)

The problems are the battery needs replaced and i need a charger and the screen is having issues when i move the screen


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 6, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> good idea


...in other words that was a passive aggressive gripe about how you should provide a source if you make claims :v

Luckily, I'm pretty apathetic to a debate about sharks and masochist toddlers so I'm not gotta be all up in ya bizness about that


----------



## Royn (Jul 6, 2017)

Just beware the deadly machoist toddler laser shark.  They can actually come out of the water and stumble after you.  Their aim is awful though...


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jul 7, 2017)

Kek


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 7, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...in other words that was a passive aggressive gripe about how you should provide a source if you make claims :v
> 
> Luckily, I'm pretty apathetic to a debate about sharks and masochist toddlers so I'm not gotta be all up in ya bizness about that


Yeah mine was also a dig lmao, and Im not even starting the argument again so I'd rather just not, but thanks


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 7, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...in other words that was a passive aggressive gripe about how you should provide a source if you make claims :v
> 
> Luckily, I'm pretty apathetic to a debate about sharks and masochist toddlers so I'm not gotta be all up in ya bizness about that


www.euronews.com: Armed toddlers kill twice as many Americans each year as terrorists
natgeotv.com: Human Shark Bait
its bugging me now haha


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 7, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> www.euronews.com: Armed toddlers kill twice as many Americans each year as terrorists
> natgeotv.com: Human Shark Bait
> its bugging me now haha



So according to that graph, armed toddlers kill 21 people, which as opposed to your original statement which is exaggerated in comparison, is not 1,000s of people

According to the shark article, it does not say how many people sharks kill a year, merely the amount of attacks. Which doesnt give a set or comparable amount, assuming we're talking about the total number of deaths caused by toddlers in the US only



According to this, in 2015 in the US, toddlers kill (when referring to other people) 2 people. Incidents of injury to others are 10

Edit: The previous article was worldwide, oops

www.usatoday.com: Yes, the number of shark attacks is above average


23 attacks with one fatal incident

I'm not trying to be devil's advocate about sharks being evil killers or being nitpicky and wanting to start an argument, just saying, you cant make a claim to defend something if it isn't true. It's still true but the numbers were guessed/exaggerrated

If he IS trying to make a claim about sharks killing more people than toddlers, well no shit, of course using something innocuously harmless to compare to sharks will likely portray them in bad light, and as it turns out the low number of toddler attacks still outweigh shark attacks, albeit barely.

So overall, if you want to defend something, showing people the facts is more effective than stating it. 

TL;DR Im reeeeaaally sorry for arguing that subject more since you exhausted the three day one with the other guy x3 No bitchiness intended I hope that came across


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 7, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> So according to that graph, armed toddlers kill 21 people, which as opposed to your original statement which is exaggerated in comparison, is not 1,000s of people
> 
> According to the shark article, it does not say how many people sharks kill a year, merely the amount of attacks. Which doesnt give a set or comparable amount, assuming we're talking about the total number of deaths caused by toddlers in the US only
> 
> ...



TBH I just grabbed random links LMAO and yea I over exaggerated LOL


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 7, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> TBH I just grabbed random links LMAO and yea I over exaggerated LOL


Eh, I dont blame you, sharks are cool as h*ck. I was getting my nerd on with statistics and research facts 

Anyways, sherk







That's literally all the proof you need


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 8, 2017)

home early cause knee exploded


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 8, 2017)

Yup, ain't nothing like browsing FA then suddenly OMG WANG IN PLUSHY! D:

Damn furries, gotta ruin everything! >:[


----------



## Rystren (Jul 8, 2017)

Wat


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 8, 2017)

That's what I thought too when I saw it. I was like what are you doing to that poor thing?!?! DD:


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jul 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yup, ain't nothing like browsing FA then suddenly OMG WANG IN PLUSHY! D:
> 
> Damn furries, gotta ruin everything! >:[


Oh god...

Well does anyone have any means of making sure no one else will create such a plush again?


----------



## Blight Hyaenodon (Jul 8, 2017)

I.....*eyes fall out* oh dear.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 8, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh god...
> 
> Well does anyone have any means of making sure no one else will create such a plush again?


Unfortunately, nothing is sacred or safe in the furry fandom. I shed a tear for every abused plush I see.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 8, 2017)

lol cause fuck me right?


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 8, 2017)

i know i shouldn't complain...but it was really hot today...ive been worried all day about my animals and the weather ugh...it reached 106 yuck


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 8, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> i know i shouldn't complain...but it was really hot today...ive been worried all day about my animals and the weather ugh...it reached 106 yuck


you there medical furry i have petella tendonitis 

fixitfixitfixitfixitfixit


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 8, 2017)

@GreenZone uhoh...let me get my shotgun...we'll have to put you down im afraid


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 8, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> @GreenZone uhoh...let me get my shotgun...we'll have to put you down im afraid



that's almost fine by me at the moment 

i really do feel like a useless sack of shit right now tbh


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello!!!! how are we today?


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 8, 2017)

no no whats  a matter????


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 8, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> no no whats  a matter????



i made a thread explaining in better detail but essentially i got injured and everyone but me made the decision to send me home i had no say in it


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 8, 2017)

awww man that really sucks im sorry...but if you got injured i hope you're ok and taking some time to rest and recover.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 8, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> awww man that really sucks im sorry...but if you got injured i hope you're ok and taking some time to rest and recover.



thanks

i have a lot to do though i need to get doctors reports ultrasounds and fill out paperwork saying i was injured on Army time so that if i need physio therapy or surgery its not out of my pocket or even more extreme if its perminant i get a compensation pension


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 8, 2017)

oh god that's horrible...but i hope for a speedy recovery and hopefully way less doctor visits so you can save money..


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 8, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> oh god that's horrible...


well i was essentially shot in the knee 


MsRavage said:


> hopefully way less doctor visits so you can save money..


Australia healthcare is free if you are willing to wait


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 8, 2017)

free healthcare sounds fantastic haha i avoid going to the doctor because its expensive here in america...apendix surgery for apendicitis is around 70,000$$$$ and if you have insurance you're still required to pay around $6,000 first before they'll help you...its ridiculous and overpriced


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> free healthcare sounds fantastic haha i avoid going to the doctor because its expensive here in america...apendix surgery for apendicitis is around 70,000$$$$ and if you have insurance you're still required to pay around $6,000 first before they'll help you...its ridiculous and overpriced


yeah i know American healthcare is somewhat a meme

i guess good news is
A i don't have to sleep in this anymore in -11c and snow 






and B this girl i once wanted to date is all of a sudden really really into me and i don't know why but she's putting me off a little


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Holy hell someone is spamming the front page of FA with NSFW extreme porn images not on SFW :|

I would not consider that a fun use of my time

Edit: His entire operation had been shut down in one fell swoop. Good riddance. Would not recommend for the faint of heart.


----------



## modfox (Jul 10, 2017)

BOO!


----------



## Rystren (Jul 10, 2017)

modfox said:


> BOO!


*definitely didn't jump a little*


----------



## modfox (Jul 10, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *definitely didn't jump a little*


long time no see


----------



## Rystren (Jul 10, 2017)

modfox said:


> long time no see


Likewise. Though I have been a little busy. Mostly with the computer


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 10, 2017)

ive been thinking recently maybe i should start making Army Ration recipe videos for funzies and actually show what you can make with them 

i have a trunk full of them and ive not found one single youtube video that actually accurately describes how soldiers actually eat them i don't know about other nations but i know with ours you can make everything from hearty stews to cheese cake


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 10, 2017)

You know those days where you have a certain song stuck in your head? Well I have an entire fucking genre stuck in mine. Bring on the Soul Music!


----------



## Sagt (Jul 11, 2017)

Apparently I'll be microwaving my feet in a weeks time. 

Fun


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Apparently I'll be microwaving my feet in a weeks time.
> 
> Fun


that makes me moist


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (Jul 11, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Apparently I'll be microwaving my feet in a weeks time.
> 
> Fun


Microwaving feet?... Wonder how that works.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2017)

You can buy McDonald's Big Mac sauce at Wal-Mart??
How long they been doing this and why did no one tell me??!!!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> You can buy McDonald's Big Mac sauce at Wal-Mart??
> How long they been doing this and why did no one tell me??!!!



Wow I had no idea but don't you just leave thousand island dressing out in the sun for a day or so to make that??


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Wow I had no idea but don't you just leave thousand island dressing out in the sun for a day or so to make that??



It does kinda taste like thousand island,not sure about leaving out in the sun though..lol
Yup saw it on the shelf today..Now if only they bring out their breakfast sauce...


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 11, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> It does kinda taste like thousand island



That's because that is what it is, mixed with mayo. At least that's what my friend told me when he worked there.


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 11, 2017)

Got these commissions today!!!









These were all done by friends and totaled $19 opinions?


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Got these commissions today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Great!!
Specially the second one.


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

happy 900 th page


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 11, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Got these commissions today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, they're all so cute! Very well done (disregard what I said on the roast thread)
Is your fursona a kangaroo?


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 11, 2017)

modfox said:


> happy 900 th page



Wooo! Now let's make it to 1000!!


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 11, 2017)

@Ravofox It's a type of dog breed called a pharaoh hound, it's colors are unnatural but it has very long ears. Not my Fursona though!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Aw, they're all so cute! Very well done (disregard what I said on the roast thread)
> Is your fursona a kangaroo?


 I thought she was a llama ...


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 11, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> @Ravofox It's a type of dog breed called a pharaoh hound, it's colors are unnatural but it has very long ears. Not my Fursona though!



Ooh, interesting! I love obscure dog breeds! I'm Australian so I just assume everything's a kangaroo. It's very good!


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Ooh, interesting! I love obscure dog breeds! I'm Australian so I just assume everything's a kangaroo. It's very good!


HUUULLLLOOOOOO FRANK WALKER FROM NATIONAL TIIIIIIIIILES!!!!!!


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 11, 2017)

New art <3


----------



## modfox (Jul 12, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> New art <3


that better not be fox blood


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

modfox said:


> that better not be fox blood



Yeah wouldn't want to lose one of the master race would we... oh-no


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 12, 2017)

Ebola!!!


----------



## Atsuma (Jul 12, 2017)

Whats the discord chat?


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 12, 2017)

what's a McDonald's? it sounds like some kind of horrible venereal disease


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 12, 2017)

in other news the end of my day was like this

Me: so this is the ACOG take one from the box
New guy takes one and immediately drops it cracking the lens
Me:


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> in other news the end of my day was like this
> 
> Me: so this is the ACOG take one from the box
> New guy takes one and immediately drops it
> Me:



Alright then so you're liking light duty so far, great


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2017)

I just found out that spicy beans taste great, but they are a horrible idea and should instead be weaponized.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> in other news the end of my day was like this
> 
> Me: so this is the ACOG take one from the box
> New guy takes one and immediately drops it cracking the lens
> Me:




You can break an ACOG by dropping it?


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> You can break an ACOG by dropping it?


i don't know how the lid managed to fuckin do it either bro...


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 12, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i don't know how the lid managed to fuckin do it either bro...



That's crazy...Next to the Aim Point they have to be one of the toughest opticals out there.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> That's crazy...Next to the Aim Point they have to be one of the toughest opticals out there.



luckily he didn't break the aimpoint but i think it might have just been a factory fault they were all brand new i literally unboxed them while giving the lesson he also had taken the honeycomb off the end too so that may have done something


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2017)

Thinking how nice a decent camera would be...want a Leica mini, but geez, the cost! But something small, and good in low light, to start.

Would love a vintage Leica mini film camera, too...can't draw, but can compose a good photo, though I hate using my phone, it seems hard to hold, and I like a traditional viewer...maybe by Christmas, I'll have a camera, here.

Have been doing a series of photos for a series on where I live in Baltimore called, 'Scar Tissue', looking at the roughness and hope, there is here, the cycles of pain and healing.


----------



## Rystren (Jul 13, 2017)

Simo said:


> Have been doing a series of photos for a series on where I live in Baltimore called, 'Scar Tissue', looking at the roughness and hope, there is here, the cycles of pain and healing.


I hope that turns out very good when you finish


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 13, 2017)

What is love?


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> What is love?



I don't know @Mr. Fox  but I do know all who love are blind.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> What is love?



...Baby don't hurt...Don't hurt me...No more


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> ...Baby don't hurt...Don't hurt me...No more


Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken.




Got to do with it...Got to do with it...What's love,but a second hand emotion....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Got to do with it...Got to do with it...What's love,but a second hand emotion....


Is this infatuation this wild beating I'm feeling in my heart?


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 14, 2017)

got some mail today should be a therapeutic weekend


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 14, 2017)

TFW youre so gay and youre hanging out with a normal dude friend and youre like "o shit nigga dont let the homofag instincts kick in, keep it normal".

Like...not because you have a crush or anything, but because youre sorta effeminate and not all that macho, and you have to remember most straight dudes dont like cute things and hugs and cuddles


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 14, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> TFW youre so gay and youre hanging out with a normal dude friend and youre like "o shit nigga dont let the homofag instincts kick in, keep it normal".
> 
> Like...not because you have a crush or anything, but because youre sorta effeminate and not all that macho, and you have to remember most straight dudes dont like cute things and hugs and cuddles



*"homofag instincts"*


*Cue nature documentary*


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

The best part of all that is that he decided to describe his sexuality as "homofag instincts" xD


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 14, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> TFW youre so gay and youre hanging out with a normal dude friend and youre like "o shit nigga dont let the homofag instincts kick in, keep it normal".
> 
> Like...not because you have a crush or anything, but because youre sorta effeminate and not all that macho, and you have to remember most straight dudes dont like cute things and hugs and cuddles



the best comment i got from a gay dude was this 

gay friend: nice shirt
Me: why what's wrong with it?
gay friend: nothing, nothing
Me: no, what?
gay friend: no its good, i would totally wear it to a gay bar to pick up 


if guys are really comfortable with their sexuality they wont mind being hugged and stuff it actually happens in the Army a lot


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 16, 2017)

How to draw:

Step 1: Don't


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 16, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> How to draw:
> 
> Step 1: Don't



please reference my profile pic as to why this is a correct statement


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 17, 2017)

I ship muh pants.


----------



## Sivath (Jul 17, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> please reference my profile pic as to why this is a correct statement


I flipping love your profile pic tho


----------



## Sivath (Jul 17, 2017)

We need a chat room..


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Jul 18, 2017)

I am here


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 18, 2017)

I made a a gofundme?

I thought I'd try it, I dont expect to get much out of it but its worth a shot

P.S, sleep is for losers, I'd rather beg for nonexistant virtual money at 3am


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 18, 2017)

I just ate a whole slab of raspberry cheesecake kitkat. Yeah, I'm gonna die.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 18, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I just ate a whole slab of raspberry cheesecake kitkat. Yeah, I'm gonna die.



RIP Mr. Fox


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 18, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I just ate a whole slab of raspberry cheesecake kitkat. Yeah, I'm gonna die.


That doesn't sound very fantastic, Mr. Fox.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 18, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> That doesn't sound very fantastic, Mr. Fox.


Dying is never fantastic, but that chocolate was.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2017)

Say what you want about the Danish, but they make some interesting sweets. These, uh, Marzipan Iced Cakes are really something else...


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 19, 2017)

i'm kind of wrestling with something...

on my way home i stopped to get groceries at the town centre and there's this bit where workers go to have smoking breaks but you cant see into it unless you walk past at a specific angle and that's where i saw it

there was a guy in his late 30s early 40s making out with a 14-15 year old... i wanted to go in there and smash his head in but i knew that wouldn't have helped anything plus i was in uniform so if i even lightly shoved him that means insta jail for me so i just took a couple photos and then later another one of them holding hands in the shopping centre and sent it to the police

i just wonder if that was enough... i had an ex girlfriend who was in a similar situation the problem is these girls don't often know they've been "groomed" and how much danger they're actually in or how much mental damage it causes later in life when they realise what's actually happened


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 19, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i just wonder if that was enough...


Regardless of whether you have the authority or not to handle the situation, you should report it as soon as you can. Let the professionals handle it.
I also recommend telling about it to people working nearby, perhaps in a store front close to the smoking zone, or other people who regularly smoke there.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 19, 2017)

CynicalCirno said:


> Regardless of whether you have the authority or not to handle the situation, you should report it as soon as you can. Let the professionals handle it.
> I also recommend telling about it to people working nearby, perhaps in a store front close to the smoking zone, or other people who regularly smoke there.



as stated i took the photos to the police 

when is say "enough" i meant "make him vanish"


----------



## modfox (Jul 19, 2017)

we need more stuff


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## insufferableCrab (Jul 19, 2017)

I just joined the site, and I have no idea how anything works. Can anyone explain things to me, please?


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 20, 2017)

insufferableCrab said:


> I just joined the site, and I have no idea how anything works. Can anyone explain things to me, please?


Hey Wazzup


----------



## insufferableCrab (Jul 21, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Hey Wazzup



I don't really know to be honest, what's up with you?


----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi!
Im new to the furry fandom ._.


----------



## insufferableCrab (Jul 21, 2017)

FuzzyMuzz said:


> Hi!
> Im new to the furry fandom ._.



Hi, I'm new too. I don't even know if I'm actually a furry to be honest. I just think that anthropomorphic animals are cute sometimes.


----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 21, 2017)

insufferableCrab said:


> Hi, I'm new too. I don't even know if I'm actually a furry to be honest. I just think that anthropomorphic animals are cute sometimes.






  Would you say this is cute?


----------



## insufferableCrab (Jul 21, 2017)

FuzzyMuzz said:


> Would you say this is cute?



Would it be bad if I said yes?


----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 21, 2017)

insufferableCrab said:


> Would it be bad if I said yes?


Not at all


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 21, 2017)

Ain't nothing like killing horny demon bunnies that leave a trail of fire behind them while listening to death metal. 

And with that, I bid you adieu.


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 21, 2017)

tfw when you make 1 point (cent) starting bid adoptables but nobody bids galickmaster.deviantart.com: 1 point starting bid dog adopt auction {open}


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 22, 2017)

women are the devil my dudes

i was played like a fiddle


----------



## Norros (Jul 24, 2017)

lying in hospital, pipes stick out from my belly and it's painful even to fart. BUT I LOVE FARTING.


----------



## Simo (Jul 24, 2017)

An odd thought:

A suicide museum:

-The red 1965 Mercury Cougar poet Anne Section died in, of carbon Monoxide

-The actual oven poet Sylvia Plath stuck her head into

-The stones found in the pocket of Virginia Wolf, when she drowned in the river Ouse, to weigh herself down

-The gun Hemingway used

-The noose used by Joy Division's Ian Curtis

&c.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> A suicide museum



That would be a bit too macabre  for me, but my friend would probably find it interesting.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 25, 2017)

turns out i now have a permanent knee injury 

and only a couple months after becoming a furry, coincidence? i think not!


----------



## Alstren (Jul 25, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> turns out i now have a permanent knee injury
> 
> and only a couple months after becoming a furry, coincidence? i think not!



Yikes what happened?


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 25, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Yikes what happened?



tldr i was shot in the knee with a training round i couldn't walk properly went to doc turns out ive got a chronic knee injury due to too much stress (i.e jumping two meters to the ground wearing a 60kg pack) for too long and getting shot just highlighted it so yeah my knees just worn out

at 25.. i'm a bit worried cause i may be looking at a medical discharge from my job but i'm not mentally or financially ready to leave yet


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 25, 2017)

stressing out right now actually i'm currently looking up uni degrees and trying to plan ahead even though nothings set in stone yet


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 25, 2017)

FuzzyMuzz said:


> Hi!
> Im new to the furry fandom ._.



God I'm sorry,  don't worry it won't be as bad as it seems


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 25, 2017)

FuzzyMuzz said:


> Would you say this is cute?



Are you kidding that is super cute, cute overload really!!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 25, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> turns out i now have a permanent knee injury
> 
> and only a couple months after becoming a furry, coincidence? i think not!



Sorry @GreenZone maybe a wrist injury, knee not so much


----------



## Artruya (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear about that @GreenZone  :/



Dmc10398 said:


> Sorry @GreenZone maybe a wrist injury, knee not so much


Dear Lord XD hahahaha


----------



## Sagt (Jul 25, 2017)

I want more Disney movies :V


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 26, 2017)

Welp...
These are the kinds of thing that happen when I'm bored...

Found this Youtube video from 2010:





Turns out the guy still makes videos, and happens to be one of us!


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 26, 2017)

my room smells nasty and i don't know why and its bugging me so im over here cleaning and using vinegar to try and neutralize the odor but idk where its coming from AHAHAHH I NEED CLEANLINESS


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 27, 2017)

i'm bored so i wanted to do a review on Mirrors edge Catalyst but i wanted to look up the wiki to confirm something and oh boy ive found some mind fucks

particularly both games are set in Australia "glass city" is a little south east from Canberra the "fishing town" the main city of the game seems to be set in is Gipsy point its actually nuts how much subtle detail the devs actually added to the game the Eden district is actually where real world town of Eden is located


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 27, 2017)

I just brought home a GameCube that had been sitting outside for 9 months. Just found out everything works, even the really scratched up disc and the mem card that came with it. 
It's really dirty but it works!
I just ordered the screwdriver to open it up, so I can clean it.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 28, 2017)

i would like to share something special 





My grandfather is a WW2 vet and was apart of two major campaigns during WW2 he lied about his age and joined at 17 to be with his brother who was 5 years older though the sentiment was admirable they were sent to different regiments only meeting his brother once when his unit was sent to relive his brothers unit in another theatre of war

my grandfather has never talked a lot about the war he has only told me things recently since i began my own Military career and have been overseas since as he put it "you would understand what i went through now so i can finally talk about it" 

most of his stories mostly from the pacific are not suitable for the forums so i'll leave it at that 

My grandfather was always a keen sport shooter mostly with .22 pistols similar to the ones you see at the Olympics and even owned his own gun range but after the 1996 shootings and tighter restrictions came in place he had to sell most of his firearms he was always sore about this but he didn't have the money to keep all his weapons and buy the necessary permits and storage for them all but that he would like to go to a range again before he goes 


months ago my friend told me that he had a Lithgow SMLE Enfield MK3 the Lithgow is important as it means it was a genuine Australian Enfield used in the war so inspired by a youtube video we decided to plan something for my grandfather which occurred today 

i used told my grandfather that for his birthday i would take him to a friends property to fire a .22 which excited him enough but when he got there and saw an old service rifle still young like himself it was special he got teary and told us he needed a minute and just held it for a good 20 minutes feeling it staring at it shouldering it a couple times then my friend put some clips on the table beside him and he just LIT UP he looked up and said "this is for me?" we told him go for it 

we were a little hesitant because he has early dementia and can't do things well but the way he handled that rifle made him look like he was still 17 he handled it better than my friend who owned it and was an even better marksman 

but there was one more thing waiting for him at home and grandmother and i had found a photo of him in his uniform we decided to get a hold of one of my photos of me in our new ceremonial dress as its based off the WW2 uniform and make it sepia tone and frame them both together and hung it up


he had a special day which made me happy as he's expected to pass within the next couple years 

even more special when you think my family has worn every single one of these uniforms except for the Kiwi ones


----------



## Alstren (Jul 28, 2017)

^ Awww thats so sweet


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 28, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i would like to share something special
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool you did this for him!


----------



## Junkerfox (Aug 2, 2017)

Yay the rain finally came again!


----------



## Alstren (Aug 2, 2017)

Huzzah!.... Now if only British Colombia could stop being on fire


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 2, 2017)

Just imagine the "This is fine" dog


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 2, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Huzzah!.... Now if only British Colombia could stop being on fire



meanwhile in Australia every summer





i like how the fire truck is like "nah fuck that shit floor it!!!"


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 3, 2017)

SOOOOO Its been a while and ive been busy with things and Im finally 16 and Im being given a acer inspire x1200


----------



## GigaBit (Aug 3, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> SOOOOO Its been a while and ive been busy with things and Im finally 16 and Im being given a acer inspire x1200


Welcome back!

The computer sounds pretty sweet.
The first time somebody gave me a computer I got one of these:




and it had a totally screwed copy of Windows XP on it.
I still have it... it doesn't work anymore...


----------



## GigaBit (Aug 3, 2017)

My latest favorite song:


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Aug 3, 2017)

Dang... has been a while since I've posted anything on here...
All the Splatoon 2 drawings made me want to come back,
speaking of which, there's a forum on gamespot that has a bunch of normies freaking out. It's pretty funny. What is with the furry stuff? - Splatoon 2 Message Board for Nintendo Switch - Page 6 - GameFAQs


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 3, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> SOOOOO Its been a while and ive been busy with things and Im finally 16 and Im being given a acer inspire x1200



oh man i could be mean and post my build i finished two weeks ago but i wont 


also i deleted this before asking if i should get it but deleted it any way i got this on the way from home its now my most favorite clothing item


----------



## modfox (Aug 3, 2017)

(Mean while in Iceland)





 typical day in iceland


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 3, 2017)

modfox said:


> (Mean while in Iceland)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



let the war begin... 

beat this


----------



## modfox (Aug 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> let the war begin...
> 
> beat this


have you bothered to look at my current location? M8 FUCKING NSW! UPPER HUNTER


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 3, 2017)

modfox said:


> have you bothered to look at my current location? M8 FUCKING NSW! UPPER HUNTER



So many Aussies!


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 3, 2017)

modfox said:


> have you bothered to look at my current location? M8 FUCKING NSW! UPPER HUNTER



NSW is the devil cause it has Wagga Wagga, Singleton, and kinda Majura


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> let the war begin...
> 
> beat this


...There's no kangaroo here. This photo is a lie.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...There's no kangaroo here. This photo is a lie.


that's probably racist or something 


is this better?


----------



## Rystren (Aug 6, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*



ok

good chat lets do it again soon


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 6, 2017)

Anyone ever been to one of those Teppanyaki restaurants? Looking to try something new.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone ever been to one of those Teppanyaki restaurants? Looking to try something new.



ive not been to a Teppanyaki restaurant but its essentially just Japanese food cooked on a large iron pan/table thing personally i eat a lot of japanese food cause i just like it but if you're not used to Japanese food you'll feel really hungry as most of it is high protein low fat which if you're not used to you wont feel full 

also be careful of the deep fried stuff like Okonomiyaki eating too much can make you feel nauseated just cause of how fatty it is but that might just be me cause i'm not used to oily fatty foods


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 6, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> ive not been to a Teppanyaki restaurant but its essentially just Japanese food cooked on a large iron pan/table thing personally i eat a lot of japanese food cause i just like it but if you're not used to Japanese food you'll feel really hungry as most of it is high protein low fat which if you're not used to you wont feel full
> 
> also be careful of the deep fried stuff like Okonomiyaki eating too much can make you feel nauseated just cause of how fatty it is but that might just be me cause i'm not used to oily fatty foods


Ya sounds great. Lucky for me, I don't really have any food tolerance (that I know of) so should be good, and I love Japanese food (where's the Sushi?) lol! Thinking about using one of my Groupon deals, probably make it a family event.


----------



## Karatine (Aug 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*picks ry off the ground*


----------



## Rystren (Aug 6, 2017)

Those days when mild boredom sets in


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Those days when mild boredom sets in



Mild? Iam 3 minutes away from putting a noose around my neck, that's how bored iam


----------



## Rystren (Aug 6, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Mild? Iam 3 minutes away from putting a noose around my neck, that's how bored iam


I'd  rather sleep


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I'd  rather sleep



Good idea, I might just do that


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow, glad to see @Rystren  and @Karatine  again


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 6, 2017)

this morning i was laughing uncontrollably in a super market cause fireflies was playing


----------



## Rystren (Aug 7, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Wow, glad to see @Rystren  and @Karatine  again


I'm often around but silent. Almost sadly.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 7, 2017)

Suddenly, mech dinosaurs that shoots lasers from its freaking eyes.


----------



## GigaBit (Aug 7, 2017)

New Profile Pic!
What do you think?





I'm a huge Mega Man fan, so I made a profile pic with that style.
Its one of my favorite robot masters (Chill Man) combined with my sona.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 7, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> New Profile Pic!
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...



its good but some of the shadowing makes it look like a 3D button if that makes sense


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 7, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> New Profile Pic!
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 10, 2017)

Well this is a good as place as any. 

So anybody here know of Seventh Sanctum? It's a generator for all sorts of things, names, magic, places and characters. I've been wondering if it's a good idea to create a Seventh Sanctum challenge thread, where artists, writers and what not can participate or collaborate.


----------



## SpiritMachine (Aug 10, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Well this is a good as place as any.
> 
> So anybody here know of Seventh Sanctum? It's a generator for all sorts of things, names, magic, places and characters. I've been wondering if it's a good idea to create a Seventh Sanctum challenge thread, where artists, writers and what not can participate or collaborate.



Only one way to find out!


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 10, 2017)

SpiritMachine said:


> Only one way to find out!


share your opinion?


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 10, 2017)

this is some grade A bullshit www.dailytelegraph.com.au: No Cookies | Daily Telegraph

so what's happening is that Australia wants a certain amount of females in combat roles and for a time Women were getting preferential treatment but what's happened is that now recruiters are coming forward and saying "we've been told not to accept males and just approve females automatically regardless of if they are mentally or physically capable of the role

fuck political correctness this shit is going to get people killed


----------



## phamtuyet1408 (Aug 11, 2017)

Im a real girl. Nice to meet you.


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 13, 2017)

Have you ever seen something that you just wanted to share with everyone?


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 13, 2017)

you can tell i was raised by old people cause i still call nurses sister


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jesus Christ I'm unfit, one minute of shadow boxing and I'm already fucked. I used to be able to do that for hours...


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm still gay


----------



## stimpy (Aug 15, 2017)

Why did I get trashed on a Tuesday night, lel


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 15, 2017)

Friend1: *explains what hell is* (highly religious) 
Me: wait, so you're invincible and have super human strength in hell in order to survive the torture and heat? 
Friend1: yes the torment in un-
Friend2: wait so there's nothing to stop you like fucking shit up and tearing people apart
Friend1: well, no but then you would become a monster or demon working for- 
Me: but don't you have free will
Friend1: i don't get what you mean?
Friend2: so say we wanted to like ripp people apart and tear demons we could?
Friend1: yes but you'd be in hell its a bad place
Friend2: *looks at me*
Me: be doom guy?
Friend2: yeah be doom guy
Friend1: doom is bad you're still in hell-
Me: too late you said we can literally become doom guy  and fuck shit up in hell which is half of peoples idea of heaven any way


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 16, 2017)

So I'm curious, what does dental usually cost in your part of the world? I just got a quote for $2,000 - that's, 7 fillings, 1 extraction and the consultation fee, that's not including the specialist I have to see about getting 2 wisdom teeth removed. I...I think I'm going to pass out.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So I'm curious, what does dental usually cost in your part of the world? I just got a quote for $2,000 - that's, 7 fillings, 1 extraction and the consultation fee, that's not including the specialist I have to see about getting 2 wisdom teeth removed. I...I think I'm going to pass out.


 Waaay too much!


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So I'm curious, what does dental usually cost in your part of the world? I just got a quote for $2,000 - that's, 7 fillings, 1 extraction and the consultation fee, that's not including the specialist I have to see about getting 2 wisdom teeth removed. I...I think I'm going to pass out.


are you in america?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Waaay too much!


It's times like this I wish I lived in Thailand. 


YukiKoyuki said:


> are you in america?


I live in a backwater country as far from America as you can get.


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 16, 2017)

america has some INSANE health care prices. what you were quoted is considered a phenomenal bargain considering what that would cost over here.......................


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 16, 2017)

YukiKoyuki said:


> america has some INSANE health care prices. what you were quoted is considered a phenomenal bargain considering what that would cost over here.......................


That bad, huh? I hear health care prices there are unrealistic.


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 16, 2017)

its absofuckinglutely insane. americas economy is a joke and we literally have nazis in the street :^) send help


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 16, 2017)

YukiKoyuki said:


> its absofuckinglutely insane. americas economy is a joke and we literally have nazis in the street :^) send help


It's ok Trump will fix everything.


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 16, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's ok Trump will fix everything.


kill me


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Aug 17, 2017)

Who here has heard of, and watched the netflix series _Bojack Horseman_?


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 17, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Who here has heard of, and watched the netflix series _Bojack Horseman_?



Me.

Love that show..


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 17, 2017)

oh my god princess caroline is my girlfriend


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> The computer sounds pretty sweet.
> The first time somebody gave me a computer I got one of these:


Aw dude that was my first _decent_ computer too! It's not exactly the same as mine had a floppy disk drive, but I can still feel the buttons and stupid sliding cover things when I look at that photo. Played a lot of Runescape on that thing...


----------



## Miaq_Al_Sharim (Aug 17, 2017)

I wish I could get regular work hours, the constant nighttime is getting to me, sleeping through the entire day because of that graveyard shift.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's ok Tom Hanks will fix everything.



Fixed that post for you...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 19, 2017)

Anyone ever buy a cheap Swiss Army Knife off of eBay, like this one here, any good?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 19, 2017)

God damn fucking cockroaches! At this point in time I'm convinced they only exist to make our lives more miserable. I go to open my back door and one comes crawling in! That's twice in the last two weeks! >:C


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Today my shift lead manager told my coworker he should take out the trash, he replied it wasnt in his job description


So being a clever little shit she went into the office and printed out a new nametag, our nametags have our name, the year we joined, and our job title, right under the job title "customer service associate", she put "takes out trash" under it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 20, 2017)

Whenever I read, watch, or hear about the amount of political and economical instability in the world it's always refreshing when someone brings up the Global Peace Index and I see that my country is in the top five. It's then you know, that your countryman are able to put aside enough of their difference to move forward, and that is something to be very proud of. But Iceland takes the number one spot, so kudos to you, Iceland, you're doing something right.


----------



## Sagt (Aug 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Whenever I read, watch, or hear about the amount of political and economical instability in the world it's always refreshing when someone brings up the Global Peace Index and I see that my country is in the top five. It's then you know, that your countryman are able to put aside enough of their difference to move forward, and that is something to be very proud of. But Iceland takes the number one spot, so kudos to you, Iceland, you're doing something right.


Apparently Sierra Leone is listed higher than the UK on that index. Makes you proud to be British.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Apparently Sierra Leone is listed higher than the UK on that index. Makes you proud to be British.


Actually, according to the 2017 survey on visionofhumanity.org, UK ranks 41 out of 163 where Sierra Leone ranks 39 out of 163 on the GPI. Still nothing to scoff at, though. Not sure why Russia has a stick up its ass, it's registering as high as some of the war-torn countries.


----------



## Sagt (Aug 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Actually, according to the 2017 survey on visionofhumanity.org, UK ranks 41 out of 163 where Sierra Leone ranks 39 out of 163 on the GPI. Still nothing to scoff at, though. Not sure why Russia has a stick up its ass, it's registering as high as some of the war-torn countries.


That was just poor phrasing on my part, oops. By saying "ranked higher", I meant "ranked in a better position".

EDIT: To clarify, I wasn't being overly patriotic or whatever earlier, I wrote it in a sarcastic way because the UK was pretty poorly ranked.


----------



## modfox (Aug 20, 2017)

I like propellers


----------



## lajm (Aug 20, 2017)

>tfw school beings tomorrow
WAKE ME UP
(WAKE ME UP INSIDE)
CAN'T WAKE UP


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> EDIT: To clarify, I wasn't being overly patriotic or whatever earlier, I wrote it in a sarcastic way because the UK was pretty poorly ranked.


The UK ain't that poorly ranked, not enough to discourage me from ever wanting to visit it. In fact, the GPI has improved in the last four years. So whatever you're doing, keep it up.


----------



## lupi900 (Aug 20, 2017)

Good lord just a hour ago i had my brother just call me a spaz over my mum reminding him how he triggerd a meltdown i had when i was 15+ were i broke a light.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 20, 2017)

That moment when you beat a very hard game.


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## ZombieStrike (Aug 21, 2017)

LOLSUP.
Does anyone here know this artist? I actually just commissioned her for a partial for 500$ and she has good reviews but you know, I still get paranoid
www.etsy.com: Voodoo hoodoo creation by FurHeadCreation


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 22, 2017)

So, according to Neil deGrasse Tyson, Moore's Law is now at every three years instead of the usual eighteen months. Puts buying the latest model a little more into perspective.


----------



## WolfyJake (Aug 22, 2017)

*peeks into chat*


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 22, 2017)

lajm said:


> >tfw school beings tomorrow
> WAKE ME UP
> (WAKE ME UP INSIDE)
> CAN'T WAKE UP



Lel, my school starts in a week.


----------



## WolfyJake (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't have school anymore \o/


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 22, 2017)

Yay for no more school !


----------



## WolfyJake (Aug 22, 2017)

I haven't been on here in a while. How is everyone?


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I haven't been on here in a while. How is everyone?


Same tbh. I'm doing quite well. How are you?


----------



## WolfyJake (Aug 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Same tbh. I'm doing quite well. How are you?


Same, I just came back from vacation. I'm redoing my room, and it's really getting along well. So I'm pretty happy :3


----------



## lajm (Aug 22, 2017)

god it's second day of school and I already want to give up. Nice.


----------



## sunfox (Aug 22, 2017)

i love your profile picture MEDS


----------



## Junkerfox (Aug 22, 2017)

And thus the Russo-Egyptian war began that day


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I don't have school anymore \o/


I still got 2 years of school


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello :3


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 22, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Hello :3


Hello, LadyP! Welcome to the sanitarium!


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 22, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hello, LadyP! Welcome to the sanitarium!


Hi there :3 and thanks :3 still getting used to this site xD


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 22, 2017)

We do take some getting used to. 

Take your time, let it all settle in . . .eventually you'll just be one of us.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 22, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> We do take some getting used to.
> 
> Take your time, let it all settle in . . .eventually you'll just be one of us.


Thanks a bunch x3 how are ya doing :3


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 22, 2017)

Meh . . .I do OK. xD Like most here, I'm just cruising around and talking. Making new friends sometimes, or maybe just helping new people to feel welcome and comfortable (hopefully).


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 22, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Meh . . .I do OK. xD Like most here, I'm just cruising around and talking. Making new friends sometimes, or maybe just helping new people to feel welcome and comfortable (hopefully).


That sounds really nice xD and I'm doing the same :3


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 22, 2017)

So . . . What do you do for entertainment when you aren't chatting with handsome men late in the evening online?


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 22, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> So . . . What do you do for entertainment when you aren't chatting with handsome men late in the evening online?


Lol well cooking drawing uhm chatting x3 really x3 and you?


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 22, 2017)

Hmm . . .I enjoy cooking. I'm no Gordon Ramsey, but I've been known to make a tasty meal or two. I try to draw, but have very little talent as yet. I've been told I will get better with practice, but I'm not sure I will live long enough to get good at it. x3 .
I'm attempting to learn to make fursuits right now. Challenging, but fun. I am also a bit of a Tech-geek. Lots of high-tech toys at my place: home theatre system (seriously massive collection of movie/tv shows, etc). 
Basically everything interests me to some extent.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I don't have school anymore \o/


Omgersh same *^*


----------



## AdultBabyTheThird (Aug 22, 2017)

Good furry stories/comics?


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 22, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hmm . . .I enjoy cooking. I'm no Gordon Ramsey, but I've been known to make a tasty meal or two. I try to draw, but have very little talent as yet. I've been told I will get better with practice, but I'm not sure I will live long enough to get good at it. x3 .
> I'm attempting to learn to make fursuits right now. Challenging, but fun. I am also a bit of a Tech-geek. Lots of high-tech toys at my place: home theatre system (seriously massive collection of movie/tv shows, etc).
> Basically everything interests me to some extent.


Well practice always makes improvements :3 *I don't say prefect anymore!* but heck anything new is fun x3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 23, 2017)

What's up people? Browsing at midnight here.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> What's up people? Browsing at midnight here.


Nun much doing the same here :3 trying to make friends :3


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 23, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Well practice always makes improvements :3 *I don't say prefect anymore!* but heck anything new is fun x3


xD. Perfection is not only an unachievable goal, but really is boring as well. Our imperfections make us who we are.


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> What's up people? Browsing at midnight here.


Whattup, @MadKiyo ? How're you doing tonight?


----------



## Belatucadros (Aug 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> What's up people? Browsing at midnight here.


Same here... Just thinking about life I guess.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> xD. Perfection is not only an unachievable goal, but really is boring as well. Our imperfections make us who we are.


Very veery freaking true xD


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 23, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Same here... Just thinking about life I guess.


That's quite a deep subject. Are you doing OK?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 23, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Nun much doing the same here :3 trying to make friends :3


Well you came to the right place!


Liam The Red said:


> Whattup, @MadKiyo ? How're you doing tonight?


Just dandy, though I should probably catch some Z's soon because I leave for work in the morning.


Belatucadros said:


> Same here... Just thinking about life I guess.



As do I every day, just I wish I had the dedication to act on it more. Maybe money will be my next excuse.


----------



## Belatucadros (Aug 23, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> That's quite a deep subject. Are you doing OK?


Oh yeah I'm fine, just a lot of things on my mind. You know how it goes. Thanks


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Well you came to the right place!
> 
> Just dandy, though I should probably catch some Z's soon because I leave for work in the morning.
> 
> ...


I hope so xD


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 23, 2017)

Just remember: Don't sweat the little things, and the big things tend to solve themselves.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Oh yeah I'm fine, just a lot of things on my mind. You know how it goes. Thanks


Hope it ain't anything to crazy x3


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello Again people Got internet back so I might as well Look at the forums


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Hello Again people Got internet back so I might as well Look at the forums


Well howdy :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 23, 2017)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening! 
How are y'all?


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening!
> How are y'all?



Not too good I found out that my dad stole my 3ds games and tried to donate em!.
I have them back now.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Not too good I found out that my dad stole my 3ds games and tried to donate em!.
> I have them back now.


From that I kinda would have kicked him xD


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 23, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> From that I kinda would have kicked him xD


I wanted to but knowing what happened with my older sister I won't


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I wanted to but knowing what happened with my older sister I won't


Well the good thing is your belongings are back to you.


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 23, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Not too good I found out that my dad stole my 3ds games and tried to donate em!.
> I have them back now.


Well it's good that you got them back.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

Heh, why I didn't notice this thread before...

Hello, whats everyone up to? :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 23, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Heh, why I didn't notice this thread before...
> 
> Hello, whats everyone up to? :3


Hey!
Not much from my part. Mostly working :^p.
What about you?


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Heh, why I didn't notice this thread before...
> 
> Hello, whats everyone up to? :3


Well not sure x3 and how are you??


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm trying to put together usable GUI elements from .png that AlphaLupi sent me, so not that bad :3

LadyPandemonium, I think I saw you mention you like to draw?


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> I'm trying to put together usable GUI elements from .png that AlphaLupi sent me, so not that bad :3
> 
> LadyPandemonium, I think I saw you mention you like to draw?


I do x3 but what you just said did not go through xD


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

Heh, sorry... What I meant was I'm just trying to make usable user interface elements out of images he sent me, like that:





What do you like to draw?


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh okay x3 and furries, humans, mlp ya know typical stuff people are drawing these days x3 nothing to fancy :3


RakshaTheCat said:


> Heh, sorry... What I meant was I'm just trying to make usable user interface elements out of images he sent me, like that:
> View attachment 21062
> 
> What do you like to draw?


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

Feel like showing some of your furry art? :3


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Feel like showing some of your furry art? :3


Here's a super recent one :3 finished this one I wanna say like 5 days ago I believe :3 it's from a YCH I'm working one xP


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Here's a super recent one :3 finished this one I wanna say like 5 days ago I believe :3 it's from a YCH I'm working one xP


That looks really good!


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> That looks really good!


Thank you :3 do you do doodles??


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Thank you :3 do you do doodles??


I do doodles all the time.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I do doodles all the time.


*^* could ya show sometoo!?!??!


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow, thats awesome! Hmm, ever tried your hand at animation? I'm a feline, I like moving things >:3


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 23, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Here's a super recent one :3 finished this one I wanna say like 5 days ago I believe :3 it's from a YCH I'm working one xP


Very nice! I like it :^)


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Very nice! I like it :^)


Oh thank you :3


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Wow, thats awesome! Hmm, ever tried your hand at animation? I'm a feline, I like moving things >:3


Yeah one sec lemmie find it :3


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Wow, thats awesome! Hmm, ever tried your hand at animation? I'm a feline, I like moving things >:3


There we go :3 it's not recent but it is mine :3


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> *^* could ya show sometoo!?!??!


Sure. I actually got my own character's design wrong in most of these lol. I always forgot the wings.












If this one counts as NSFW I'll remove it.












Here's a full art piece just for the fun of it.


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 23, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Sure. I actually got my own character's design wrong in most of these lol. I always forgot the wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey I know the two before the last two they're the poses from Tey-ryo-neko :3 I loved their art until they stopped posting :/ kinda sad :/ but hey nice works ya got here :3


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Oh hey I know the two before the last two they're the poses from Tey-ryo-neko :3 I loved their art until they stopped posting :/ kinda sad :/ but hey nice works ya got here :3


Thank you! I never knew the artist's name for those poses, I just found the image and referenced them blindly. That was probably a bad idea in hindsight.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

Very nice drawings (both of you) :3

You don't have walk or run cycle (from side) for any of your characters by any chance, even as sketches?


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Very nice drawings (both of you) :3
> 
> You don't have walk or run cycle (from side) for any of your characters by any chance, even as sketches?


Thank you! 

As for the walk or run cycle, I don't have one for anthro. I have a sketch of a feral character running, its the first image I posted. You probably saw that already though.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

Ah, yes, sorry, I wasn't specific enough. I meant whole cycle, so 4 frames minimum.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

Ah, no, I don't. Why do you need one?


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 23, 2017)

Heh, I'm a bit bored so thought I could maybe put together simple minigame out of nice art, but if you don't have then no worries :3


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

Interesting idea.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 23, 2017)

You know... I've heard the game Conker mentioned many times since I've been involved with the fandom and never thought much of it, but until recently looking into it I never knew that a game could be so innovative. Man, the game industry really aren't trying anymore.


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know... I've heard the game Conker mentioned many times since I've been involved with the fandom and never thought much of it, but until recently looking into it I never knew that a game could be so innovative. Man, the game industry really aren't trying anymore.


Have you played it? One of my friend keeps telling me how great that game is but I never took the time to try it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Have you played it? One of my friend keeps telling me how great that game is but I never took the time to try it.


I don't have an XBox, so no. Live & Reloaded is the best version, actually surprising how good it looks for an almost 18 year old game.


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 26, 2017)

whats up with all the Chinese gambling ads everywhere?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 26, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> whats up with all the Chinese gambling ads everywhere?


Scammers. Report them and then block. They come here from time to time.


----------



## Shinigami Ryuuka (Aug 26, 2017)

this is new for me, wow
was not expecting this craze


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Scammers. Report them and then block. They come here from time to time.



Turns out we are not the only forums that get those Korean spam bots.


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 26, 2017)

Yeah, those scammers accounts have been around for a while now. That's alright. Report and block


----------



## Austin Silver (Aug 26, 2017)

Any bullshit I wanna say...okay go:
I....got nothing.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 28, 2017)

Anyone awake? =8>

I tried to make an avatar appropriate emoticon. Not sure if it worked.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 29, 2017)

i am

because its 2pm


----------



## Austin Silver (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi y'all, it's midnight for me.


----------



## Rystren (Aug 30, 2017)

*faceplants* those days when you don't want to do anything


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 30, 2017)

i like the days where you're home sick and you're thinking "im going to play so many games and shit" you just waste it doing paperwork and watching youtube


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i like the days where you're home sick and you're thinking "im going to play so many games and shit" you just waste it doing paperwork and watching youtube


"I'm going to start this huge comic-y idea I had drilling my head for months right now!"

*three weeks later*

"Ok now!"


----------



## Rystren (Aug 31, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> "I'm going to start this huge comic-y idea I had drilling my head for months right now!"
> 
> *three weeks later*
> 
> "Ok now!"


Every time


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks like I might be hit by hurricane Irma in the next week. I have been through two tropical storms and hurricane Matthew since I moved to Florida. If the models for the projected path tighten up, it could end up running the East coast of the state and hitting my area dead-on.


----------



## Simo (Sep 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Looks like I might be hit by hurricane Irma in the next week. I have been through two tropical storms and hurricane Matthew since I moved to Florida. If the models for the projected path tighten up, it could end up running the East coast of the state and hitting my area dead-on.



Yeah, I was looking at the path of this one; predictions still seem hard to make, but it's been picking up speed and power. If it goes up the coast, Baltimore sits too far up the Chesapeake Bay for it to do too much damage here, plus, it gets hilly, fast, as you go west. 

But Florida is so flat, like pancake flat, that it must be pretty bad, with flooding. Hope ya are OK, there. I have never lived in a flat place, and weirdly, I get sorta nervous in places that are really flat. Kansas and a lot of Texas would be nightmares!

At least this one has a kinda less threatening, old fashioned name. I might name a pet Skunk Irma, it she was a she.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the path of this one; predictions still seem hard to make, but it's been picking up speed and power. If it goes up the coast, Baltimore sits too far up the Chesapeake Bay for it to do too much damage here, plus, it gets hilly, fast, as you go west.
> 
> But Florida is so flat, like pancake flat, that it must be pretty bad, with flooding. Hope ya are OK, there. I have never lived in a flat place, and weirdly, I get sorta nervous in places that are really flat. Kansas and a lot of Texas would be nightmares!
> 
> At least this one has a kinda less threatening, old fashioned name. I might name a pet Skunk Irma, it she was a she.



We don't have to deal with flooding/storm surge nearly as much. Around the Daytona area, there are some rather thick barrier islands and various canals built by the Army corps of Engineers. There's also plentiful drainage and the worst we've had was street flooding and large pools in parking lots. The thing I have to worry about is a direct hit moving along the East coast of Florida. The counter-clockwise rotation will bring the wind initially running West curving Southwest, and then  North to South with little opposing it. The Cat 3 - 5 winds will be running directly against the front of the house where most of our windows are, as well as a porch roof. I fully expect the storm to maintain strength if such a path is true, as the warm gulf water channel between Cuba and Southern Florida maintains a constant stream up our coastline, sandwiched between Florida and the relatively cooler Northern Atlantic waters.


----------



## Simo (Sep 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> We don't have to deal with flooding/storm surge nearly as much. Around the Daytona area, there are some rather thick barrier islands and various canals built by the Army corps of Engineers. There's also plentiful drainage and the worst we've had was street flooding and large pools in parking lots. The thing I have to worry about is a direct hit moving along the East coast of Florida. The counter-clockwise rotation will bring the wind initially running West curving Southwest, and then  North to South with little opposing it. The Cat 3 - 5 winds will be running directly against the front of the house where most of our windows are, as well as a porch roof. I fully expect the storm to maintain strength if such a path is true, as the warm gulf water channel between Cuba and Southern Florida maintains a constant stream up our coastline, sandwiched between Florida and the relatively cooler Northern Atlantic waters.



I see...hard to say where this is going to 'land', but Florida is looking like its in the pathway. Hope things turn out OK, there.

Miami would be another city where it could be a major disaster, from the looks of things, how low it lies, and how populated it is.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 4, 2017)

remember that time hundreds of people died in Australia from bush fires and American churches said it was because Australia is a primarily Atheist country and that god was trying to kill us all


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 4, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> remember that time hundreds of people died in Australia from bush fires and American churches said it was because Australia is a primarily Atheist country and that god was trying to kill us all


Those are the fanatical ones, the "end-times come sooner please" kind of Churches. I've grown up in a fairly quiet and religious areas most of my life (even where I sit now in the South the amount of Churches is pretty high), and I have to say most of them would find that disgusting to say.


----------



## light tear drop (Sep 5, 2017)

whats up peeps its been a while so I thought I should check in 
I work at sub way now
so thats cool


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 5, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> whats up peeps its been a while so I thought I should check in
> I work at sub way now
> so thats cool


Congratulations on the job! What's the commute like?


----------



## light tear drop (Sep 5, 2017)

The people? They are pretty good my co workers are funny my boss looks at me and looks at my other co workers and said he is night wing he makes the perfect meats and bread and you are pickle boy you rub two pickles together to tell someone thier future


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 5, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> The people? They are pretty good my co workers are funny my boss looks at me and looks at my other co workers and said he is night wing he makes the perfect meats and bread and you are pickle boy you rub two pickles together to tell someone thier future


Oh, I meant commute as in the daily experience of transportation to work. I'm not going to comment on the pickle part though...


----------



## light tear drop (Sep 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh, I meant commute as in the daily experience of transportation to work. I'm not going to comment on the pickle part though...


OH sorry lol its good no complaints I just do my job of cleaning all the tools and vegitables and dishes and cutting all the vegitables and then help making the sandwich its no walk in the park and transportation well this sounds pathetic but my mother is my ride cause she works in the home depot next door


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Those are the fanatical ones, the "end-times come sooner please" kind of Churches. I've grown up in a fairly quiet and religious areas most of my life (even where I sit now in the South the amount of Churches is pretty high), and I have to say most of them would find that disgusting to say.


to be fair the most vocal was westboro 


light tear drop said:


> help making the sandwich its no walk in the park


aight just calm down there


light tear drop said:


> well this sounds pathetic but my mother is my ride cause she works in the home depot next door


that's not really pathetic i hardly ever drive to work cause a lot of my mates live close by one's even in the same town house complex


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 5, 2017)

I just took a quiz on what type of unicorn I am and I got Dark Unicorn.


----------



## Simo (Sep 5, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I just took a quiz on what type of unicorn I am and I got Dark Unicorn.



I got: Pegasus: You are kind but daring, and are not afraid to be adventurous.

Which seems pretty accurate, though the questions were kinda 'hard', as I didn't ever see Frozen, or hear of any of the music in the one question, so there was a lot of random guessing!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 5, 2017)

I really didn't want to go to school today, especially since i feel like trash.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> I got: Pegasus: You are kind but daring, and are not afraid to be adventurous.
> 
> Which seems pretty accurate, though the questions were kinda 'hard', as I didn't ever see Frozen, or hear of any of the music in the one question, so there was a lot of random guessing!


Yeah, I mean I took it with my sister, she got rainbow unicorn.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 5, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I really didn't want to go to school today, especially since i feel like trash.


I am the same. Plus I have to go to the dentist directly after school. I really don't want to go.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> I got: Pegasus: You are kind but daring, and are not afraid to be adventurous.
> 
> Which seems pretty accurate, though the questions were kinda 'hard', as I didn't ever see Frozen, or hear of any of the music in the one question, so there was a lot of random guessing!


Got the exact same. Hm....


----------



## Simo (Sep 5, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> I am the same. Plus I have to go to the dentist directly after school. I really don't want to go.



Oooof, I am so afraid of dentists! It's among my biggest fears. Good luck, and remember, you need those teeth to eat fish!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 5, 2017)

Dentist today, aka, D-Day. Honestly feels like I'm about to go to war. :/


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oooof, I am so afraid of dentists! It's among my biggest fears. Good luck, and remember, you need those teeth to eat fish!


Went to the dentist, and at least I don't have to get teeth removed


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 5, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Went to the dentist, and at least I don't have to get teeth removed


Lucky you, I have 3 wisdom teeth to get yanked and 7 fillings to get done. Roll on painkillers!


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh lord...


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 5, 2017)

stop being babies plz


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> stop being babies plz


No.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 5, 2017)

Well, fuck, this blows. Go to see my dentist and have been delayed for another two weeks because of a tough extraction on another patient. It took six weeks just to get to this point and now this? Get the fuck outta here...

On the upside of today, I bought some faux fur cushions, oh so soft.


----------



## Rystren (Sep 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lucky you, I have 3 wisdom teeth to get yanked and 7 fillings to get done. Roll on painkillers!


Yay still having to look forward to the possibility of all 4 being yanked..


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 6, 2017)

...I think I hit a button and almost accidentally reported myself?

Could I get myself banned by calling myself out on my own shit?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...I think I hit a button and almost accidentally reported myself?
> 
> Could I get myself banned by calling myself out on my own shit?


Only one way to find out.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yay still having to look forward to the possibility of all 4 being yanked..


If they're already through it's actually not that bad, got my first one yanked and it was fairly painless and straight forward.


----------



## ThyBlackReaper (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Rystren (Sep 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh the upside
> 
> If they're already through it's actually not that bad, got my first one yanked and it was fairly painless and straight forward.


All I know is that they haven't moved in a few years.


----------



## modfox (Sep 6, 2017)

FLUuFFFFEH


----------



## Rystren (Sep 6, 2017)

modfox said:


> FLUuFFFFEH


Hi. Lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 8, 2017)

I will likely get the eyewall of Irma on Sunday. Forecasted wind speeds in my area are already at 115 mph for Sunday evening.

OH BOY


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I...I dont have the guts to do it...dammit!


----------



## racoondevil (Sep 8, 2017)

Show that button who's boss


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I will likely get the eyewall of Irma on Sunday. Forecasted wind speeds in my area are already at 115 mph for Sunday evening.
> 
> OH BOY


Oh my bloody fricking god. I hope that you survive throughout the storm.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 8, 2017)

Check out my twitter page. @furryemopunk


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 8, 2017)

Some people at my school have been calling me their bitch, and a dumb faggot. I just want it to stop. But tbh, I don't really give a crap about what people say to me or what they say to others, except my friends. "cause if they screw around with my friends, that's just going too far. They also don't know that my mom has about 20 knives in her room alone, and a 10 million volt stun gun as well
P.S. The Struggle Is Real.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 9, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> They also don't know that my mom has about 20 knives


just shut up edgelord... you're not going to do shit with your edgy warlord fursona with a golden desert eagle a gun known for jamming every milisecond 



in other news one of my uncles passed away this morning so that's shit he was basically an Australian Hank Hill


----------



## Sagt (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm a bit underwhelmed by the discount.



Spoiler: Macro image


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 9, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I'm a bit underwhelmed by the discount.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Macro image



steam is a lot better particularly with bundles 

the price of the bundles changes in relation to the games themselves going down on price  but the original % doesn't so you get some funny things like steam saying you save $6 when in reality you're saving $100 or the opposite the bundle for two games may cost $100 but the games themselves now cost $2 each so you're paying $96 more than the games are worth if you're buying the bundle


----------



## Sagt (Sep 9, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> steam is a lot better particularly with bundles
> 
> the price of the bundles changes in relation to the games themselves going down on price  but the original % doesn't so you get some funny things like steam saying you save $6 when in reality you're saving $100 or the opposite the bundle for two games may cost $100 but the games themselves now cost $2 each so you're paying $96 more than the games are worth if you're buying the bundle


Yeah, Steam does have very good deals. I once managed to get CK2 and some DLCs for a total of £40, saving around £100 through a bundle, if I remember correctly. While not that crazy of a deal when compared to what I've seen other people snag, I was still impressed.

Humble bundle is usually pretty great too, though I can't say that I would recommend the current deal they're offering, lol.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Some people at my school have been calling me their bitch, and a dumb faggot. I just want it to stop. But tbh, I don't really give a crap about what people say to me or what they say to others, except my friends. "cause if they screw around with my friends, that's just going too far. They also don't know that my mom has about 20 knives in her room alone, and a 10 million volt stun gun as well
> P.S. The Struggle Is Real.




Yeah dude...I was mildly sympathetic to your plight until you mentioned your mom had knives and guns, what even is the relevance of that? Are you going to shoot up your school? Definitely makes you sound too edgy

Welcome to middle/high school, schoolkids are shitheads, be man about it and ignore them, or stick to your friends and let all those insults pass. It doesn't matter as much as you let it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 10, 2017)

The hurricane isn't so bad here right now. The models have it staying west of me. Here I'm getting 60 mph winds at the moment with 80 gusts. I still have electricity and internet, probably not for long. It's flickering as I type this D:


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm up by Atlanta, and we're just supposed to be getting high winds, rain, trees may or may not fall, and power outages. We won't likely see any actual destruction or flooding though.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 10, 2017)

Tilly_Cheshire said:


> I'm up by Atlanta, and we're just supposed to be getting high winds, rain, trees may or may not fall, and power outages. We won't likely see any actual destruction or flooding though.



It is still possible that I might not lose power here. I did see electrical explosions around the neighborhood.

I've been checking the storm velocities from the NWS radar and there's indications of rotation flying by my area, so a tornado (scarily enough) is real possibility. Been having warnings all day.


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 10, 2017)

I hate tornadoes, grew up in the midwest right in the center of Tornado Alley and can't count the number of tornadoes I've seen. They are downright terrifying.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 11, 2017)

Power went off for an hour, now it's back. I think it's worse than the forecasted winds show. Shit is hitting my roof and flying down the street, I can hear the sound of objects and metal scraping the asphalt at 12 AM.

I don't want to turn this into a hurricane log but I got no one else to talk to right now lol.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 11, 2017)

that's what you get living in an old people state


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 11, 2017)

wait its America can't you just bomb the hurricane or destroy it with Diabetus?


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

Well I've got my fingers crossed for you. Just try to stay safe, if the winds are picking up too strongly please stay clear of any windows, you never know what could come crashing through them.


----------



## modfox (Sep 11, 2017)

bruh


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 11, 2017)

I fixed the washing machine today, this calls for celebration *pours glass of wine o_q*


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I fixed the washing machine today, this calls for celebration *pours glass of wine o_q*


I've no idea how anyone could fix a washing machine. Props to you, bud"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 11, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I've no idea how anyone could fix a washing machine. Props to you, bud"


Thank you, I'm usually a jack of all trades anyway.


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 11, 2017)

finally 2017 in a nutshell


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 11, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> just shut up edgelord... you're not going to do shit with your edgy warlord fursona with a golden desert eagle a gun known for jamming every milisecond
> 
> 
> 
> in other news one of my uncles passed away this morning so that's shit he was basically an Australian Hank Hill


Well, I feel bad for you. And also it is not my fursona, just an image I found on the internet.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 11, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Yeah dude...I was mildly sympathetic to your plight until you mentioned your mom had knives and guns, what even is the relevance of that? Are you going to shoot up your school? Definitely makes you sound too edgy
> 
> Welcome to middle/high school, schoolkids are shitheads, be man about it and ignore them, or stick to your friends and let all those insults pass. It doesn't matter as much as you let it


No I'm not going to shoot up the school. I would not even touch my knives because I keep them in cases because I collect knives. And if anything, I use my guns for target practice out in my back yard. Same with my knives.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 11, 2017)

I've tried to get my mom to take me to Midwest Furfest for a couple of days now and she says that they're a fetish, in my opinion, I think they're not a fetish, they're people too.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 11, 2017)

Whelp, just woke up this morning to an outage as well as half a tree, gutter pieces, fenceboards and sheet metal all around my house. That explains the racket I've been hearing all night. The fence line is just trashed. The sun room windows are pryed open somewhat from the wind and there's all kinds of mess in there. Another year, another storm.


----------



## Simo (Sep 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Whelp, just woke up this morning to an outage as well as half a tree, gutter pieces, fenceboards and sheet metal all around my house. That explains the racket I've been hearing all night. The fence line is just trashed. The sun room windows are pryed open somewhat from the wind and there's all kinds of mess in there. Another year, another storm.



Huh, sounds like some cleaning up to do! Glad ya made it OK. I guess it could have been worse, like, say, a nuclear meltdown or getting swallowed up in a sinkhole. 

Also, I think Florida needs more hills. How about you tell the Governor to get busy, haul in some materials, and make the state less flat? The flatness is a huge problem, I think. : V


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Whelp, just woke up this morning to an outage as well as half a tree, gutter pieces, fenceboards and sheet metal all around my house. That explains the racket I've been hearing all night. The fence line is just trashed. The sun room windows are pryed open somewhat from the wind and there's all kinds of mess in there. Another year, another storm.



Is it officially over for you guys there? I'm glad that you're safe for sure though.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 11, 2017)

I just got a serious headache from choir today, also, my teacher had her tonsils taken out.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 11, 2017)

I checked my email and it said that on the third that someone else logged into my account. I'm soooooo worried


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey hey Daxter!


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 11, 2017)

How are you?


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

littledaxter02 said:


> How are you?



Fantastic, and yourself?


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm doing well thank you  does anybody here know of any cool Discord servers?


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

littledaxter02 said:


> I'm doing well thank you  does anybody here know of any cool Discord servers?


No prob! Unfortunately I'm new here myself, so I'm actually looking for some cool people and discords to hang with as well.
So I second that.... anybody know of any cool Discords?


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 11, 2017)

I found an article about some being posted awhile ago but none of the links worked :/


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

littledaxter02 said:


> I found an article about some being posted awhile ago but none of the links worked :/



Damn! I'm sure if we just keep chattin' in here, eventually someone who knows will see it.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 11, 2017)

littledaxter02 said:


> I'm doing well thank you  does anybody here know of any cool Discord servers?





Tilly_Cheshire said:


> No prob! Unfortunately I'm new here myself, so I'm actually looking for some cool people and discords to hang with as well.
> So I second that.... anybody know of any cool Discords?


I'm part of a pretty new Rp Server if you two wanna join. Everything's still in development and there isn't too many of us in it. Our current link is dead, but I can get another from the owner when gets on, if you'd like.


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I'm part of a pretty new Rp Server if you two wanna join. Everything's still in development and there isn't too many of us in it. Our current link is dead, but I can get another from the owner when gets on, if you'd like.



Oh, I'd absolutely love to join in!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 11, 2017)

Tilly_Cheshire said:


> Oh, I'd absolutely love to join in!


Sweet! I'll PM you a link as soon as I can


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Sweet! I'll PM you a link as soon as I can



Thanks so much! <3


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 12, 2017)

littledaxter02 said:


> Hello


Hello!


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 12, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Hello!


How are you doing


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 12, 2017)

littledaxter02 said:


> How are you doing


I'm well. And yourself?


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm doing alright, it's pretty late for me and I've been thinking a lot


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 12, 2017)

I suppose it's somewhat normal for me though :/


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 12, 2017)

littledaxter02 said:


> I'm doing alright, it's pretty late for me and I've been thinking a lot


About what, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've been stressing about school a lot, I'm also just really lonely as well :/ there's not much to help that though


----------



## Rystren (Sep 12, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 12, 2017)

FPL is godlike. They had my neighborhood's power back on in only 1 day out of 6 million customers statewide. I still don't have internet so I'm leeching off a neighbor (with permission of course).

Anyway, how ya'll doin?


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm doing good in some ways, what about you?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 12, 2017)

littledaxter02 said:


> I'm doing good in some ways, what about you?


Doing fine. Had a little bit of a existential rollercoaster of emotions yesterday night thinking about the concept of time and how an animated series I'm watching is just over 20 years old. I'm over it though.

As of now, I am drawing concept art for something I plan on making into a comic-y thing.


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 12, 2017)

That seems cool


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 13, 2017)

Show me your war face!


----------



## Rystren (Sep 13, 2017)

War face... 
Nope. Can't do it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 13, 2017)

Soooo, apparently there is a planet made out of Styrofoam. Clearly it must've previously had human life on it.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 13, 2017)

Rystren said:


> War face...
> Nope. Can't do it.


*_steps on your foot*_


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> *_steps on your foot*_



~~旦_(-ω-｀｡) Tisk. Must you be but violent?


----------



## Rystren (Sep 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> *_steps on your foot*_


Nope. Still got nothing.


----------



## modfox (Sep 14, 2017)

do you feel massive?


----------



## ThatLombax (Sep 14, 2017)

Lol


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Show me your war face!



This?



 

or this?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> just shut up edgelord... you're not going to do shit with your edgy warlord fursona with a golden desert eagle a gun known for jamming every milisecond
> 
> 
> 
> in other news one of my uncles passed away this morning so that's shit he was basically an Australian Hank Hill


Dude, I was just implying that my mom is trying to be protective over me and my siblings.


----------



## littledaxter02 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 14, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> This?
> View attachment 21590
> 
> or this?
> View attachment 21591



With _feeling, _man! Like this!





ฅ^•ﻌ•^ฅ I'll adorable you to death!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2017)

Word of advice, if you ever buy a PC game don't buy anything from Capcom. How they get away with leaving their games so unoptimized is criminal.


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Still pisses me off that Pluto have turned into a non-planet and instead a dwarf planet.
> 
> I LOVE THAT DOG!
> 
> In other news: I fucking hate cleaning. Wish we had invented maid robots already..



I hated it as well... it was a planet for so long.
Although I prefer to give Pluto a more positive class name: Trans-Neptunian-Object.
but yeah it's a Dwarf Planet. and a bit of an insult to the poor thing if you ask me.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 15, 2017)

Astron the Jolteon said:


> I hated it as well... it was a planet for so long.
> Although I prefer to give Pluto a more positive class name: Trans-Neptunian-Object.
> but yeah it's a Dwarf Planet. and a bit of an insult to the poor thing if you ask me.


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>



OMG i Totally Agree.

And Hiya! Nice to meet everyone. I'm new here... so hi.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 15, 2017)

Lol hiya bud,welcome.


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank ya. 
yeah I just got on fur affinity yesterday. I'm a newbie on here. _still learning..._
_but other than that Glad to be here. _


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

just a heads up I'm a complete _Space nerd_.
I hope that's not a bad thing. _Lol_


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

_Well dang _it's *6:33* in the morning.


----------



## Yvvki (Sep 15, 2017)

Astron the Jolteon said:


> Thank ya.
> yeah I just got on fur affinity yesterday. I'm a newbie on here. _still learning...
> but other than that Glad to be here. _


Aw cute it's a Jolteon!  ☆
One of my fav pokemon haha.


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Aw cute it's a Jolteon!  ☆
> One of my fav pokemon haha.



hehe.. I get that alot. especially on discord... _ADHD._
and thanks by the way Yvvki
and thanks Ramjet for the welcome note.


----------



## Yvvki (Sep 15, 2017)

I go on discord but there's no way I can keep up with the chat... I'll be on there and then draw or something and when I check back there's like... 300 messages went by.
;^;


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I go on discord but there's no way I can keep up with the chat... I'll be on there and then draw or something and when I check back there's like... 300 messages went by.
> ;^;



_Lul_
I'm fairly new on discord so I'm not exactly popular.


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

I hate not being able to sleep.


----------



## EinTheFox (Sep 15, 2017)

Are there any active Discord servers or Telegram groups that anyone could recommend? I'm curious, and trying to connect with people for MFF coming up. (Also I'm on my lunch break so I won't see any replies for a few more hours, sorry loves!)


----------



## Mabus (Sep 16, 2017)

AHAHA!!! It is I! The fire-medic woofer and i have returned!!! >8D

....... because I'm bored...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2017)

The First Tree.

That is all...


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey guys!


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey Ravo!
What's up?


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Ravo!
> What's up?



Hey Mothman! Oh, just sweating over an essay . How are you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Hey Mothman! Oh, just sweating over an essay . How are you?


I'm alright! 
What's the essay about?


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm alright!
> What's the essay about?



Great!

WWII


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Great!
> 
> WWII


And how is it going so far?
(My knowledge of  ww2 is quite limited lol)


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 17, 2017)

It's going ok, asked for an extension and waiting for a response


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It's going ok, asked for an extension and waiting for a response


Fingers crossed! 
When is it due?


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Fingers crossed!
> When is it due?



Tuesday


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Tuesday


Well I hope you get the extension, and if not, that you'll manage to finish it on time!


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well I hope you get the extension, and if not, that you'll manage to finish it on time!



Thanks Sarachaga. Have you got any assignments?


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Thanks Sarachaga. Have you got any assignments?


A few actually. One is dedicated to the study of the transportation in Whitehorse and how to improve it ^^


----------



## Mabus (Sep 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Great!
> 
> WWII


I.... know a ton about this war xD


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I.... know a ton about this war xD


It's neat. I haven't done history in years and I've started to forget things,  much to my dismay


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's neat. I haven't done history in years and I've started to forget things,  much to my dismay



Don't worry eventually you forget that you forgot


----------



## Mabus (Sep 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's neat. I haven't done history in years and I've started to forget things,  much to my dismay


Need help?
XP


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Don't worry eventually you forget that you forgot


True . Also that's very meta lol.



Mabus said:


> Need help?
> XP



I think I'll pass xp


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello open chat


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Hello open chat


Hey Sveltcolt. How's it going?


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 17, 2017)

Way back when I was at school I thought that ww1 ww2 were never properly coverd as a topic.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Way back when I was at school I thought that ww1 ww2 were never properly coverd as a topic.


I think that's the case with most topics you learn at school.  It's often diluted to the point where you just learn the basics


----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Way back when I was at school I thought that ww1 ww2 were never properly coverd as a topic.



I felt the same way about The Great Depression. And also the history of the lives of what the average person experienced as opposed to dates and such.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 17, 2017)

A lot of the conflicts today go back to the way things were divided and partitioning after the wars.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> I felt the same way about The Great Depression. And also the history of the lives of what the average person experienced as opposed to dates and such.



What helps me get a better feel for the period, to help me imagine better what it would have been like to live then, are true colour photographs of the time, make things seem more familiar and 'real' if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What helps me get a better feel for the period, to help me imagine better what it would have been like to live then, are true colour photographs of the time, make things seem more familiar and 'real' if you know what I mean. View attachment 21687


I've always find those mind blowing. It makes everything seem so close even though it was decades ago.


----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> What helps me get a better feel for the period, to help me imagine better what it would have been like to live then, are true colour photographs of the time, make things seem more familiar and 'real' if you know what I mean. View attachment 21687



Let them eat cake, eh?


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 17, 2017)

The only thing that has really changed is the technology we use.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Let them eat cake, eh?



Hahaha! It was during a fair in 1940, so it would probably have been a rare treat.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 17, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> The only thing that has really changed is the technology we use.


That's very true. On a related note, I was reading some medieval comical texts a while ago and I was really surprised how some people , even back then, had ideas that we could relate to.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2017)

I heard cake. I like cake.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I heard cake. I like cake.



Even cake from 1940?


----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2017)

What is up with that goodbye furry thread?

Is it some alt account of a member here? And why do the posts not show up under the recent post list?

Is funny though.


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> What is up with that goodbye furry thread?
> 
> Is it some alt account of a member here? And why do the posts not show up under the recent post list?
> 
> Is funny though.


Might as well have a bit of fun before one of the mods lock it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2017)

So here I am looking at horror movies on Netflix because I'm a freak and see many that are in a language I don't understand. I don't want Netflix wasting my time with subtitled shit I don't want to read, if I want to do that I'll read a fucking book! So my question is, how can a multi-million (probably billion) dollar company like Netflix not have some type of language filter? Is it really that hard? I mean, come on...


----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Might as well have a bit of fun before one of the mods lock it



Yeah it is pretty funny. And I do love to tease dragons!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 18, 2017)

lol oh man this is so bad!

...that grammar can use some work, for starters!


----------



## Dongding (Sep 19, 2017)

Where did the "If you could be born a woman, would you?" topic go? I wanted to admire a particularly kryptonite post I made but it seems all traces of any evidence if it including likes and history on my profile are gone...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 19, 2017)

I fucking love coffee


----------



## Simo (Sep 19, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I fucking love coffee



Same here...so many types, and ways to make it...and the plant is also very pretty.


----------



## Mabus (Sep 19, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Dongding (Sep 19, 2017)

Baw.

Simo, make a skunk noise please. I'm curious.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2017)

Lol my mouth is so numb you could punch it and I probably wouldn't feel anything.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lol my mouth is so numb you could punch it and I probably wouldn't feel anything.


How did that come to happen? :^0


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> How did that come to happen? :^0


Dentist, bruh.


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 19, 2017)

I am now among the many members of the furry fandom who are currently present on this thread


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Dentist, bruh.


Oh right!
For some reason that possibility didn't even cross my mind when I asked that question lol.


----------



## Mabus (Sep 19, 2017)

Bork


----------



## Mabus (Sep 20, 2017)

:V
V:
*rolls around*
I hate slow days


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 20, 2017)

Astron the Jolteon said:


> I hated it as well... it was a planet for so long.
> Although I prefer to give Pluto a more positive class name: Trans-Neptunian-Object.
> but yeah it's a Dwarf Planet. and a bit of an insult to the poor thing if you ask me.



Trans-Neptunian isn't saying its not a dwarf planet just that it exists 

There's a lot of dwarf planets bigger than Pluto any way there's actually about 11-15 planets in our solar system not just the 9


----------



## Mabus (Sep 20, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Trans-Neptunian isn't saying its not a dwarf planet just that it exists
> 
> There's a lot of dwarf planets bigger than Pluto any way there's actually about 11-15 planets in our solar system not just the 9


Pluto has loads of geological activity tho whereas a "large asteroid" or dwarf world seems to have far less to none :0
I find it interesting


----------



## Mabus (Sep 21, 2017)

For the record imma post a daily woof here like i did when this chat was as active as a volcano with A.D.D. :V

WOOF!


----------



## Simo (Sep 21, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Baw.
> 
> Simo, make a skunk noise please. I'm curious.








As a wee skunk, there!


----------



## Dongding (Sep 21, 2017)

How does one spell that Simo? I'm not fluent in skunk, spoken _or_ written.

Apologies. I'm just curious about your culture.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 21, 2017)

Did they take the religion thread away too?

Edit: Found it! It's in community for some reason. I never thought to look there at first.

:3


----------



## Simo (Sep 21, 2017)

Dongding said:


> How does one spell that Simo? I'm not fluent in skunk, spoken _or_ written.
> 
> Apologies. I'm just curious about your culture.



An excellent question! Unfortunately, my computer doesn't have the special set of characters used in the skunk language. But it's mainly a spoken tongue.


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> As a wee skunk, there!



They're adorable!~ They sound like miniture V6 engines!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 21, 2017)

I finally finished my Frankenstein of a ref sheet. I'm not all that ok with it, but it serves its purpose.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice ref. :3


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> An excellent question! Unfortunately, my computer doesn't have the special set of characters used in the skunk language. But it's mainly a spoken tongue.



You need the special scratch and sniff keyboard


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 21, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Nice ref. :3


Thanx


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 22, 2017)

In the world of meat they say bacon is king. But if bacon is king then double smoked rump steak is surely god.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 22, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> In the world of meat they say bacon is king. But if bacon is king then double smoked rump steak is surely god.


Pulled Beef surpasses all!!!


----------



## Mabus (Sep 22, 2017)

:U 
U:
BEEF 8O


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 22, 2017)

roast gammon


----------



## Junkerfox (Sep 22, 2017)

Dongding said:


> How does one spell that Simo? I'm not fluent in skunk, spoken _or_ written.


I believe its spelled C-O-V-F-E-F-E


----------



## Mabus (Sep 22, 2017)

*inhales* 0:

WOOF! =D


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2017)

Dongding said:


> How does one spell that Simo? I'm not fluent in skunk, spoken _or_ written.
> 
> Apologies. I'm just curious about your culture.



Oh, this reminds me: As a sheep, do you know how to weave and knit? Also, how often do you shear your coat? Oh, and will you make me a nice wool sweater? : P


----------



## Dongding (Sep 22, 2017)

My mom knows how to do that stuff. I shear it when it gets all oogy. Sorry, I go to thrift stores generally when I'm in the mood for a stylish sweater so I can't help you there.


----------



## Mabus (Sep 23, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 23, 2017)

I had basil tea today. Honestly it was one of the best drinks I've had in ages.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 23, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I had basil tea today. Honestly it was one of the best drinks I've had in ages.


I had some too recently and ended up really pleasantly surprised with the experience.


----------



## Royn (Sep 23, 2017)

Quad Mocha, half sweet.  Things that make most go WWOOOOOOOOOOOoooo! Makes me go " aahhh.."


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 23, 2017)

I like herbal and lemon tea from Twinings.

With a bit of sugar = I can drink that shit all day long. <3


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> As a wee skunk, there!






*Squeak*


----------



## Mabus (Sep 24, 2017)

>w>
<w<

WOOF! ~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 24, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> *Squeak*


aaaaawwwwwwwww


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> >w>
> <w<
> 
> WOOF! ~(˘▾˘~)


hello


----------



## Mabus (Sep 24, 2017)

KageSakuraclown said:


> hello


Howdy :V


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Howdy :V


how are you?


----------



## Mabus (Sep 24, 2017)

KageSakuraclown said:


> how are you?



V: woofy


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> V: woofy


um ok


----------



## Mabus (Sep 24, 2017)

XD


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 25, 2017)

Any one into RC?


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Sep 25, 2017)

Mostly into planes (and been learning to fly small electric heli), but also played with small rc car too. Yours looks big and fancy though :3


----------



## Mabus (Sep 25, 2017)

Woof! \^<^/


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 25, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> *Squeak*



Aww, it sounds like it's deflating~
(づ￣ ³￣)づ  it's close to how I imagine what James sounds like when you cuddle him~

@KageSakuraclown
What-ho! Another clown-o?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 25, 2017)

Probably....

It does sound like ts deflating, xD


----------



## Mabus (Sep 26, 2017)

Im gonna woof ya >:3

*WOOFS AT EVERYONE*


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 26, 2017)

Woofs back ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 26, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> Aww, it sounds like it's deflating~
> (づ￣ ³￣)づ  it's close to how I imagine what James sounds like when you cuddle him~
> 
> @KageSakuraclown
> What-ho! Another clown-o?


oh boy yay so nice to meet you


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 26, 2017)

KageSakuraclown said:


> oh boy yay so nice to meet you



ヽ(=^･ω･^=)  Ciao!


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 26, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> ヽ(=^･ω･^=)  Ciao!


aaww cute kitty face


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 26, 2017)

Who's going around attacking people this time????


----------



## FlannelFox (Sep 26, 2017)

Yaaaaawn... Are guys still at this?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 26, 2017)

Yep.
*cute yawn*


----------



## Mabus (Sep 27, 2017)

*woofer yawn*
Hey wassup peeps :V


----------



## FlannelFox (Sep 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofer yawn*
> Hey wassup peeps :V


Just got a motorcycle battery put in. After almost 2 weeks of catching rides, I'm mobile. :3


----------



## Mabus (Sep 27, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Just got a motorcycle battery put in. After almost 2 weeks of catching rides, I'm mobile. :3


Jeez i know what thats about xD
Glad you got your wheels back! =P


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofer yawn*
> Hey wassup peeps :V


Staring contest with a cat, I lost. Time to go cry in the corner


----------



## Mabus (Sep 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Staring contest with a cat, I lost. Time to go cry in the corner


Aw xD
*gives a cookie*


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aw xD
> *gives a cookie*


YAYYYY COOOKIIE


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 27, 2017)

DID SOMEONE SAY COOKIES?!


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 27, 2017)

pass the milk please


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 27, 2017)

Tired of having roach in my app. Since the exterminator pass I see more roach and almost everyday. Before that it was like once a month.

I think there are roach in the microwave oven and in the stove. I can trow away my stuff. buying new one will still get infected. Landlord wont use someone competent to do the job. just F***** tired of the situation. Its not like I can trow away everything I have, move away and buy new stuff once I'm there. Not sure the landlord realize the situation? Those above us have a lot of roach and the lady do sewing at home. I think its for a hospital, so she must transport roach there.


----------



## FlannelFox (Sep 27, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> Tired of having roach in my app...


I just moved and a few followed but the numbers are WAY down. Spraying in a new place might be effective. 

I could hardly keep anything in the pantry anymore. It was crazy, they would chew holes in plastic bags to get to packaged food, especially bread.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm tired. *fennec pur*


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm tired...
*soft squeak*


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm also tired 
*growls grumpily*


----------



## Rystren (Sep 28, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Mabus (Sep 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*woofs at* :V


----------



## Rystren (Sep 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs at* :V


Hi there woofer


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 28, 2017)

I'M RICK RIIIIIIIIICK. Waka Waka


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 28, 2017)

*sips coffee* dogs lol, I'm I right or I'm I right?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 28, 2017)

What is my purpose?
You pass the butter
... oh my god


----------



## Rystren (Sep 28, 2017)

What's this about dogs?


----------



## Mabus (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> What is my purpose?
> You pass the butter
> ... oh my god



X’D lmao yes


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> What's this about dogs?


It's obviously saying that we are the best xp


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 28, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> What is my purpose?
> You pass the butter
> ... oh my god


Nobody exists on purpose, nobody belongs anywhere, and everybody’s gonna die. Come watch TV?


----------



## Mabus (Sep 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Nobody exists on purpose, nobody belongs anywhere, and everybody’s gonna die. Come watch TV?


O-O ...
Well then...

That’s upsetting lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Nobody exists on purpose, nobody belongs anywhere, and everybody’s gonna die. Come watch TV?


WUBBA LUBBA DUB DUB


----------



## Mabus (Sep 28, 2017)

Pickle Riiiiiiiick


----------



## Rystren (Sep 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It's obviously saying that we are the best xp


And I'm still left out of that XD


----------



## Mabus (Sep 28, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And I'm still left out of that XD



Canines then


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Canines then


＼(｀0´)／ EVERYBODY DOGGO


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> ＼(｀0´)／ EVERYBODY DOGGO



(❍ᴥ❍ʋ) ...am I doing it right?


----------



## Rystren (Sep 28, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> (❍ᴥ❍ʋ) ...am I doing it right?


Don't worry. I can't dog well either


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 28, 2017)

Anyone that has an old laptop with an ExpressCard port but lacking USB 3, get a cheap adapter off of eBay, well worth it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone that has an old laptop with an ExpressCard port but lacking USB 3, get a cheap adapter off of eBay, well worth it.


Or get a cheap laptop with a USB port.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Or get a cheap laptop with a USB port.


To get the modern day equivalent of what I have, I would have to spend $1,500+; no thanks. Not when I can get an adapter for a few bucks that fits discreetly and flush in my laptop that significantly increases my USB speeds (probably better than USB 3, actually, since I'm effectively taking advantage of a PCI-e port).


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 29, 2017)

Well today I learned about usb ports just spent the last 15 minutes trying to see if I have usb 3 ports, it does and my laptop was around $1700, so I guess it would be cost effective to get a adapter if you dont have usb 3


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 29, 2017)

what is this ExpressCard port you speak of? * googles*
"oh dear....."
also did you know if you only have USB 3.0 on your computer you can not install windows 7?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 29, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> what is this ExpressCard port you speak of? * goggles*


It's an outdated hot-swappable PCI-e interface commonly known as "Express Port" and can still be found on some business class / workstation laptops. It's basically the modern day equivalent of USB-C with Thunderbolt, but not as versatile. I don't know why it never really caught on, you can practically develop anything to take advantage of it (SSD, high definition audio, display out, etc) and best of all, you can change uses on-the-fly.

Being limited to USB 2.0 built in with a r/w speed of 30mb/s, I now get 120 - 140mb/s r/w. Quite the upgrade for only $7, and beats buying a modern cheap-ass laptop that supports USB 3.0 that won't even compare with the one I have overall. 


ACaracalFromWork said:


> also did you know if you only have USB 3.0 on your computer you can not install windows 7?


I did not know that. No worries, I'm on 10 now despite previous grips.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 29, 2017)

_Tiny riiiiiiicccccckkkkkk_


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 29, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> _Tiny riiiiiiicccccckkkkkk_


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 29, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Pickle Riiiiiiiick


I loooove rick and morty, tho i don't watch it a lot.


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 29, 2017)

Watching Rick and Morty all day eating all the junk food in the house, it's impossible to get cheezy dust out of fur


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 29, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I loooove rick and morty, tho i don't watch it a lot.


----------



## Mabus (Sep 30, 2017)

Im a woofer and heres my gift to you :V

*woofs* V:


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im a woofer and heres my gift to you :V
> 
> *woofs* V:



It's just my size too! (((o(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)o)))


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im a woofer and heres my gift to you :V
> 
> *woofs* V:


*Notices doggo, boops doggo*


----------



## Mabus (Sep 30, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> It's just my size too! (((o(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)o)))


☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)
Ayyyyy


----------



## Mabus (Sep 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *Notices doggo, boops doggo*


:0
*flops and makes wolf noises*


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :0
> *flops and makes wolf noises*



He's down! Quick, rub the belly!


----------



## Mabus (Sep 30, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> He's down! Quick, rub the belly!


 Ah heck ive been bamboozled


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 30, 2017)

QUICK! LAUNCH THE HAIRCLIP!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 1, 2017)

Do you know what's better than zombies? _Nazi Zombies!

_


----------



## Rystren (Oct 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ah heck ive been bamboozled


*boops woofer* ah hush. Lol
Ye been bamboopled


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you know what's better than zombies? _Nazi Zombies!
> _


Call of duty black ops #1


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 1, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Call of duty black ops #1


Dead Snow.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Dead Snow.


Oh.   



   Ok.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 1, 2017)

Speaking of zombies, season 4 of Z Nation is finally here! Let "The Murphy" commence!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 2, 2017)

I got 4 fillings today and my mouth tastes like blood. I think I need a hug.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I got 4 fillings today and my mouth tastes like blood. I think I need a hug.



*gives a hug and woofs at the chat* :V

Woof!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 2, 2017)

Have you ever had so much dental work done even your pee smells like dentist? I believe this might be a first for me and I don't know how to feel.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Have you ever had so much dental work done even your pee smells like dentist? I believe this might be a first for me and I don't know how to feel.



LOL, that's actually made me feel a lot happier, considering recent events in the US


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 2, 2017)

C'mon Market open!!!!quick trade to make a couple K coming right up!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 2, 2017)

If the Las Vegas shooting has taught me anything it's that country music kills. Oh I'm so going to hell for that joke.


----------



## Saga (Oct 3, 2017)

Ya know I was really disturbed by what I saw in the videos that are available. I've thought for a long time about the reasons why this trend has been continuing and escalating, there must be a deeper cultural issue but I don't know what it is. Perhaps it's just pure contempt for fellow humans. Maybe the value of lives has been discounted. 
This recent shooting prompted thoughts about the gun ownership issue. While I do think people have a right to their weapons I don't think that means they have a right to _every _weapon. America ought to think about what serves a legitimate purpose and what's just destructive. For example the Armsel striker is illegal in my home state for this reason.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 3, 2017)

Woof .0.


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 3, 2017)

It's a puppy!

(╯✧∇✧)╯belly rubs?!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 3, 2017)

YO LISTEN UP HERES A STORY ABOUT A LITTLE GUY WHO LIVE IN A BULE WORLD EVERYTHING HE SEES IS BULE... ALL THIS SH** WAS BULE??...
I'M BULE DA BA DEE DA BA DAA, DA BA DEE DA BA DAA DA BA DEE DA BA DAAA


----------



## Mabus (Oct 3, 2017)

Zip-a-dee doo dah 
Zip-a-dee ay
My oh my what a wonderful day
Nothin’ but sunshine comin’ my way

Zip-a-dee dooooo dah
Zip-a-dee ayy~
\ ^<^ /


----------



## GigaBit (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2017)

God there are some infuriatingly, dense, inbred fucks on this planet. Can someone explain to me why that is? I get awfully tired of trying to explain things to people that could easily find the information themselves to backup my claims.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> God there are some infuriatingly, dense, inbred fucks on this planet. Can someone explain to me why that is? I get awfully tired of trying to explain things to people that could easily find the information themselves to backup my claims.


Beacuse people are used to shit being hand fed to them, you can see with all the new technology like in cars for example, they basically do everything for you from switching gears to basically parking for you. So people just get used to that and demand everything without doing any work. Idk if that made any sense it's 5am and im dead tired lmao


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Beacuse people are used to shit being hand fed to them, you can see with all the new technology like in cars for example, they basically do everything for you from switching gears to basically parking for you. So people just get used to that and demand everything without doing any work. Idk if that made any sense it's 5am and im dead tired lmao


So basically humanity is transitioning into this sense of self-entitlement. Gotcha.


----------



## Simo (Oct 4, 2017)

Always liked a car with a manual transmission, myself. Can't see the appeal of an automatic, but like ya say, with so many things made so convenient, folks are lazy.

Just wait till I become dictator. I will ban automatic transmissions, and power steering! Everybody will have to either have to raise their own animals for meat, hunt, or else be vegetarians! Children will walk five miles to school, barefoot, in the snow, and NO PHONES ALLOWED AT ALL! It really is time I become dictator. I'll have to make a longer list, of what my utopia will look like.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 4, 2017)

I've driven only manual cars my whole life and it's annoying as all hell on uphills and when there are traffic jams. At this point I'd rather get an auto and forget about it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Always liked a car with a manual transmission, myself. Can't see the appeal of an automatic, but like ya say, with so many things made so convenient, folks are lazy.
> 
> Just wait till I become dictator. I will ban automatic transmissions, and power steering! Everybody will have to either have to raise their own animals for meat, hunt, or else be vegetarians! Children will walk five miles to school, barefoot, in the snow, and NO PHONES ALLOWED AT ALL! It really is time I become dictator. I'll have to make a longer list, of what my utopia will look like.


I won't drive automatic cars, I have only been driving for 2 years, both of my cars are manual one also has no power steering or anything electronic in it. I drove a 2017 Landover and hated it beacuse it felt like it was driving it's self no fun at all.
I sorta have to disagree on the no phones allowed at school part, I learned more in high school on my phone searching up engineering stuff which did get me a bunch of scholerships rather then reading in English


----------



## Simo (Oct 4, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I've driven only manual cars my whole life and it's annoying as all hell on uphills and when there are traffic jams. At this point I'd rather get an auto and forget about it.



Keeps yopu alert, though! Don't make me ban all cars when I become supreme ruler...though it is tempting, to go back to horses and mules : P

But a manual is less fun in traffic jams. A mule would be easier.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 4, 2017)

*sings ya’ll a woof song*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 4, 2017)

I hate driving anyway, too many morons on the road who think rules don't apply to them. They think they're above the law and they may be right. I knew too many people who died in retarded car crashes. I'd use "accident", but going 200 km/h in a 90 km/h zone is no accident.


----------



## Rystren (Oct 4, 2017)

*casually parks car*
*opens door*
*steps out*
*closes door*
*opens back door*
*grabs singular bag* 
*closes door* 
*faceplants*


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 4, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I hate driving anyway, too many morons on the road who think rules don't apply to them. They think they're above the law and they may be right. I knew too many people who died in retarded car crashes. I'd use "accident", but going 200 km/h in a 90 km/h zone is no accident.


That reminds me of someone I know he ethier gets in a crash or pulled over each week, only been driving for a year and wreaked 4 cars.....
I like driving just have to stay alert, I did a bit of drag racing befor which was fun, eventually I want to build a track car probably after I'm done working on the cars I have right now


----------



## Mabus (Oct 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> That reminds me of someone I know he ethier gets in a crash or pulled over each week, only been driving for a year and wreaked 4 cars.....
> I like driving just have to stay alert, I did a bit of drag racing befor which was fun, eventually I want to build a track car probably after I'm done working on the cars I have right now



:u
*has flashbacks of some motor vehicle accidents with multiple trauma victims. And saving said victims*


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :u
> *has flashbacks of some motor vehicle accidents with multiple trauma victims. And saving said victims*


*gives alot of cookies for saving people*


----------



## Mabus (Oct 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *gives alot of cookies for saving people*



8D Yes! Thanks man!
*takes cookies and casually chews them in a safe woofer place*


----------



## Rystren (Oct 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 8D Yes! Thanks man!
> *takes cookies and casually chews them in a safe woofer place*


cookies?


----------



## Mabus (Oct 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> cookies?



*launches one at you from a safe woofer place, still chewing the others*
=P


----------



## Rystren (Oct 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *launches one at you from a safe woofer place, still chewing the others*
> =P


lol. you forgot about my fox


----------



## Mabus (Oct 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> lol. you forgot about my fox


*launches a second one at Serin*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> That reminds me of someone I know he ethier gets in a crash or pulled over each week, only been driving for a year and wreaked 4 cars.....
> I like driving just have to stay alert, I did a bit of drag racing befor which was fun, eventually I want to build a track car probably after I'm done working on the cars I have right now



A former school mate of mine got in a retarded crash - 3 of the 5 people in the car died instantly, my schoolmate barely survived after a long coma. Half a year after he had recovered, he got a friend's car to "test it", and rammed it going 120km/h in a 60 zone, again barely getting out alive. 
You'd think people would learn after one horrible event. 

Anyway this is getting too morbid and bloody. I'll stop now cos I can picture some I've seen and it makes me sick.


----------



## Saga (Oct 4, 2017)

Rimna said:


> ...  rammed it going 120km/h in a 60 zone, again barely getting out alive.
> You'd think people would learn after one horrible event.


He's a nominee


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 5, 2017)

You've heard of A Elf on a shelf, now get ready for:
A Sniffer on a yiffer!...

It's waaaaaaay to late for me,.. one of my friends thinks it's a good idea to send alot of yiff in a group chat... please send help, Its getting pretty baaaad....


----------



## GigaBit (Oct 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You've heard of A Elf on a shelf, now get ready for:
> A Sniffer on a yiffer!...
> 
> It's waaaaaaay to late for me,.. one of my friends thinks it's a good idea to send alot of yiff in a group chat... please send help, Its getting pretty baaaad....


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Oct 5, 2017)

GigaBit said:
			
		

> 59 69 66 66


77u/SXMgdGhhdCBhIGNvbXBsYWludCwgb3IgYSByZXF1ZXN0Pw==


----------



## Mabus (Oct 5, 2017)

Woof :V


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 5, 2017)

If any one is into markets check out Canadian marijuana stocks!

Specifically the big three Weed.TO (Canopy) APH.TO (Aphria) ACB.TO (Aurora).Lots of money to be made in the next two to 5 years with our federal legalization next July.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof :V


∩dsᴉpǝpoʍu Mooɟ


----------



## Mabus (Oct 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> ∩dsᴉpǝpoʍu Mooɟ


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 5, 2017)

Note to drivers: Don't merge onto the interstate at 30 mph. Stop doing that.


(end brief rant)


----------



## Simo (Oct 5, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> If any one is into markets check out Canadian marijuana stocks!
> 
> Specifically the big three Weed.TO (Canopy) APH.TO (Aphria) ACB.TO (Aurora).Lots of money to be made in the next two to 5 years with our federal legalization next July.



Gonna have medical here, this fall; in DC ya can grow like 6 plants. Sure is relaxing.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Note to drivers: Don't merge onto the interstate at 30 mph. Stop doing that.
> 
> 
> (end brief rant)



If they dont stop i can always come to visit with my ambulance and clothing shears =P


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Note to drivers: Don't merge onto the interstate at 30 mph. Stop doing that.


Another note: don't turn right from the left lane and take out a motorcyclist while doing so.... happened to a classmate today


----------



## Mabus (Oct 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Another note: don't turn right from the left lane and take out a motorcyclist while doing so.... happened to a classmate today








:3


----------



## Simo (Oct 5, 2017)

Geez, it's been over two years now, since I had a car, I was thinking. Vision troubles; can't pass the vision test (so my licence expired) ----glasses, contacts, laser surgery won't help...my eyes 'look' normal, but may need a cornea transplant, if I hope to drive again. Hopefully one day.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh my it's been quite some time since I have hopped on here. o.o


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh my it's been quite some time since I have hopped on here. o.o



Welcome back, have some tea.
(○^ω^)_旦~~♪


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 5, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> Welcome back, have some tea.
> (○^ω^)_旦~~♪



Thank you! :3 *sips tea* aww yiss


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 6, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thank you! :3 *sips tea* aww yiss


*pats head* I'm gonna call you George, m'kay?

~(-◎ω◎) tell about the rabbis, George.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 6, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> *pats head* I'm gonna call you George, m'kay?
> 
> ~(-◎ω◎) tell about the rabbis, George.



George is suddenly very feminine. Maybe... Georgia instead!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 7, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> *pats head* I'm gonna call you George, m'kay?
> 
> ~(-◎ω◎) tell about the rabbis, George.


That reference xD
I know it

Ez all ‘bout dem wabbiz George


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)

Simo said:


> Geez, it's been over two years now, since I had a car, I was thinking. Vision troubles; can't pass the vision test (so my licence expired) ----glasses, contacts, laser surgery won't help...my eyes 'look' normal, but may need a cornea transplant, if I hope to drive again. Hopefully one day.


I've had a cornea transplant surgery on my left eye. The bastard was stinging so much the moment the sedatives stopped working it felt as if I was being poked in the eye. With needles. The moment I could start using eye drops the day after? Holy SHIT. 

It's not exactly something I'd envy someone else, having experienced it myself. Interesting as hell experience, but sleeping like 16 hours a day due to your body adjusting and needing a lot of energy to recover the first couple of weeks? Not something I'd want someone else to experience.

Was fun as hell playing a pirate 24/7 though.


----------



## Simo (Oct 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've had a cornea transplant surgery on my left eye. The bastard was stinging so much the moment the sedatives stopped working it felt as if I was being poked in the eye. With needles. The moment I could start using eye drops the day after? Holy SHIT.
> 
> It's not exactly something I'd envy someone else, having experienced it myself. Interesting as hell experience, but sleeping like 16 hours a day due to your body adjusting and needing a lot of energy to recover the first couple of weeks? Not something I'd want someone else to experience.
> 
> Was fun as hell playing a pirate 24/7 though.



Ah, that's very curious...I've been pondering this for years, but putting it off. What was your for? Mine would be due to Kerataconus, a thinning of the cornea, in the right eye; left one is still 20/40 and likely to stay that way, but my right eye is 20/400, and will only correct to a blurry 20/80 with lenses...but yet, it's been hard to find the time to recover from such a thing. I have insurance, but its the money I'd lose, in taking so much time off, that would really get me...and well, as you have outlined, just the ordeal of it all.

Did yours bring about decent vision, and did you need to wear hard contacts over it, still? Or glasses?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, that's very curious...I've been pondering this for years, but putting it off. What was your for? Mine would be due to Kerataconus, a thinning of the cornea, in the right eye; left one is still 20/40 and likely to stay that way, but my right eye is 20/400, and will only correct to a blurry 20/80 with lenses...but yet, it's been hard to find the time to recover from such a thing. I have insurance, but its the money I'd lose, in taking so much time off, that would really get me...and well, as you have outlined, just the ordeal of it all.
> 
> Did yours bring about decent vision, and did you need to wear hard contacts over it, still? Or glasses?


Yup, Keratoconus. My left eye's vision is at like 30-50% somewhere. With glasses we've seen I can get about 80% of my vision back. If we were to go further and spend more time finding shapes 'n shit, maybe even hit 90%. The cornea's shape prevents perfect vision though. My right eye is unaffected, which is nice. It's like I am near-sighted on my left eye.

Speaking of which.. I've completely forgotten to set up an appointment for getting glasses. Thanks for reminding me! 

~Edit~
Here's a hug for you, skunkie. Because you're worth it! <3


----------



## Simo (Oct 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup, Keratoconus. My left eye's vision is at like 30-50% somewhere. With glasses we've seen I can get about 80% of my vision back. If we were to go further and spend more time finding shapes 'n shit, maybe even hit 90%. The cornea's shape prevents perfect vision though. My right eye is unaffected, which is nice. It's like I am near-sighted on my left eye.
> 
> Speaking of which.. I've completely forgotten to set up an appointment for getting glasses. Thanks for reminding me!



Wow, you're the first fur I've ever met, with this, and I know what you mean about the irregular shape of the cornea making it hard to get a lens that goes all the way, so to speak. Also, it can be a hard thing to explain to people. I'm sure you have heard the usual questions; why don't you get glasses? (they don't help all that much, if at all, depending), why don't you have laser surgery (removing any more tissue might cause the cornea to burst), and on and on...its a weird one to describe, because your eyes appear normal enough, they are not cloudy, or wandery...so it can be hard, when you say you have vision problems, you get some odd looks. 

My left eye corrects OK with glasses, but my depth perception is way off, needles to say, which can also lead to some double vision, closer up. Well, good luck there, and hope you can keep finding improvements. Some new 'semi-hard' lenses have some out, though they are HUGE...as in wide...I found I couldn't get them in, was the problem, and the correction was kinda meh.


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 7, 2017)

Aww Simo sorry that you having trouble like this with your eye site. Eye site is something we all can take far too easily for granted. Could you plan ahead to save enough money for you to get by while you recover.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)

Simo said:


> Wow, you're the first fur I've ever met, with this, and I know what you mean about the irregular shape of the cornea making it hard to get a lens that goes all the way, so to speak. Also, it can be a hard thing to explain to people. I'm sure you have heard the usual questions; why don't you get glasses? (they don't help all that much, if at all, depending), why don't you have laser surgery (removing any more tissue might cause the cornea to burst), and on and on...its a weird one to describe, because your eyes appear normal enough, they are not cloudy, or wandery...so it can be hard, when you say you have vision problems, you get some odd looks.
> 
> My left eye corrects OK with glasses, but my depth perception is way off, needles to say, which can also lead to some double vision, closer up. Well, good luck there, and hope you can keep finding improvements. Some new 'semi-hard' lenses have some out, though they are HUGE...as in wide...I found I couldn't get them in, was the problem, and the correction was kinda meh.


Well, I've mentioned it in the past on the forum. Surgery were on the 12th of May 2015. Our national Constitution day is the 17th of May. It's fun, sitting there making constant pirate jokes with crap on your eye with strangers sitting around you at this thing you could pay some cash and you could eat a lot of awesome food. The potato salad, salmon and the meat patties they had? _starts drooling_ HOLY MOTHER OF- _Yakamaru.exe have stopped working. Reboot?_

I removed the stitch job January this year.

Try sitting still staring forward with your eye when someone is literally poking your eye to remove the stitch job. It's hard as fuck, especially with a wet eye that screams "CLOSE ME YOU MOTHERFUCKER!". 

Before I had the shit diagnosed I was asked "Why don't you get glasses?". My response was simply "Glasses doesn't work. I've tried. Numerous times". And now I am going to be getting glasses.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 7, 2017)

This stupid stomach ulcer can go back to the depths of whatever hell it crawled out of. 

Honestly, it's torture.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 7, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> This stupid stomach ulcer can go back to the depths of whatever hell it crawled out of.
> 
> Honestly, it's torture.


*heals*


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> Wow, you're the first fur I've ever met, with this, and I know what you mean about the irregular shape of the cornea making it hard to get a lens that goes all the way, so to speak. Also, it can be a hard thing to explain to people. I'm sure you have heard the usual questions; why don't you get glasses? (they don't help all that much, if at all, depending), why don't you have laser surgery (removing any more tissue might cause the cornea to burst), and on and on...its a weird one to describe, because your eyes appear normal enough, they are not cloudy, or wandery...so it can be hard, when you say you have vision problems, you get some odd looks.
> 
> My left eye corrects OK with glasses, but my depth perception is way off, needles to say, which can also lead to some double vision, closer up. Well, good luck there, and hope you can keep finding improvements. Some new 'semi-hard' lenses have some out, though they are HUGE...as in wide...I found I couldn't get them in, was the problem, and the correction was kinda meh.



Oh, I knew a kid in high school with Kerataconus, hope it's not too bad. Good luck @Simo and @Yakamaru


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *heals*



I woke up this morning feeling somewhat better. I'll give you all the credit for that!


----------



## Simo (Oct 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Oh, I knew a kid in high school with Kerataconus, hope it's not too bad. Good luck @Simo and @Yakamaru



The ironic thing is that skunks do not have very good eyesight...didn't know that when I created my fursona, but it works : P


----------



## Akartoshi (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm actually blind in my left eye from a retinal detachment, and my right eye is already pretty fucked lol. I can still drive a motorbike though, never found it to be too much of a problem. I do take public transport often though.


----------



## Simo (Oct 8, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> I'm actually blind in my left eye from a retinal detachment, and my right eye is already pretty fucked lol. I can still drive a motorbike though, never found it to be too much of a problem. I do take public transport often though.



Geez, we make a fine lot, just a few good eyes between the three of us!

Not that the condition I have would make me go blind, but I did wonder: has anyone ever known a furry who is blind? I'd be very curious to know.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> Geez, we make a fine lot, just a few good eyes between the three of us!
> 
> Not that the condition I have would make me go blind, but I did wonder: has anyone ever known a furry who is blind? I'd be very curious to know.



I think I saw I blind furry on a TV report about furries.
My sight problems are not really worth mentioning compared to all you guys! All I have is slight long-sightedness, things don't get blurry when I look at them close, but I can get eye strain easily so I wear glasses when looking at a screen


----------



## Mabus (Oct 8, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> I woke up this morning feeling somewhat better. I'll give you all the credit for that!



You are welcome friend! =D
Glad you are better


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You are welcome friend! =D
> Glad you are better


You're a good man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2017)

*woofs quietly* uwu


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs quietly* uwu


*WOOFS LOUDLY* 
Wakes up the entire neighbor hood


----------



## Akartoshi (Oct 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Geez, we make a fine lot, just a few good eyes between the three of us!
> 
> Not that the condition I have would make me go blind, but I did wonder: has anyone ever known a furry who is blind? I'd be very curious to know.


I have never met blind furs but I have met a deaf fur.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 9, 2017)

pretty epic, i'm amazed what kind of mods poeple can make for games


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *WOOFS LOUDLY*
> Wakes up the entire neighbor hood


*Woofs back* O:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 10, 2017)

One way to thoroughly test my patience:  

Been waiting almost an hour for someone selling a car, to show up at their car, at their requested time.  

Now it's raining, getting dark, and mosquitos are on the warpath.  Out in BFE Alabama no less.


----------



## cujo (Oct 11, 2017)

im new here and mainly joined bc i need help drawing my fursona


----------



## Mabus (Oct 11, 2017)

*sings a majestic woofer song*
=P


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *sings a majestic woofer song*
> =P


Woof? WOOF!

Also: Woof! Woof woof!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Woof? WOOF!
> 
> Also: Woof! Woof woof!



Woof woof!!!
Woof woofer woofidy woof! =D


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof woof!!!
> Woof woofer woofidy woof! =D


Woof woof, woof woof woof.

Wooooooff.. Woof! WOOOOOOF!

AWOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 11, 2017)

banana woof


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 11, 2017)

So according to the recent FA Journal the staff are looking for new mods, I'd hate to be the poor SOB that takes that job.



-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 22213


Mega woofer alert!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So according to the recent FA Journal the staff are looking for new mods, I'd hate to be the poor SOB that takes that job.



Even the comments for the announcement are getting dicey.  

I'd volunteer since I've moderated a few car forums and FB groups long ago with lots of free time, but I don't have the tenure.  Oh well.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 11, 2017)

I'll do it


----------



## ThyBlackReaper (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi guys. So we badly need some help. Me and my girlfriend, mostly her. She is in need of money really badly. I never beg so this will be the first time. She has some AMAZING adopts for sale. Can you guys please have a look at them, support her in any way if you cant buy them, just a small boost/ share the adopt around would be so helpful and would mean the world to me and her. NSFW warning on some. Please check the adopts out here www.furaffinity.net: Adopt Auction OPEN! 48 hr by lGinsukel www.furaffinity.net: Adopt Auction OPEN! 48 hr by lGinsukel www.furaffinity.net: set price adopt open by lGinsukel


----------



## Mabus (Oct 12, 2017)

Woof


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof


purr


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm a wolf so I can't wolf


----------



## Mabus (Oct 12, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I'm a wolf so I can't wolf



*teaches you the ways of the woof*


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 13, 2017)

(;¬ω¬)  The thread's gone to the dogs.


----------



## Rystren (Oct 13, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> (;¬ω¬)  The thread's gone to the dogs.


It's okay. It's easy to get used to being outnumbered.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 13, 2017)

Today has been very productive...... I should not be left home alone...


----------



## Sagt (Oct 14, 2017)

Found an unusual shirt earlier today and thought it was worth sharing. 



Spoiler: Boop


----------



## Dongding (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah. Fuck apples!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 14, 2017)

Reminds me of the music video for Rammstien - Sonne

Their very dark take on the story of Snow White.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 14, 2017)

Woof =3


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 16, 2017)

>.>
<.<
I've been looking at your profile pages


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 16, 2017)

I know there's a bunch of videos like this out there, of every musical style. But I thought this was one of the better ones -- I just feel good when I watch it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 16, 2017)

I was trying to find nsfw stuff of lasagna and found this...

 Honestly I dont know what I was expecting when googling "nsfw lasagna"...


----------



## Dongding (Oct 16, 2017)

When did they start making costumes that don't look like shit again?


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 17, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I'm a wolf so I can't wolf



You still have your "AWOOOooo"


----------



## Mabus (Oct 17, 2017)

*woofs around* :V


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 17, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> You still have your "AWOOOooo"



Yea... but I rarely do.
I think If I'm like really hyper I will.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't know if anyone has seen this already, but at 1:46 I was like...

OMG A FURRY
♡
Watch "The Internetest saftey video on the internet - Meme Airlines - Delta" on YouTube


----------



## Loki. (Oct 17, 2017)

I feel like the unofficial rules is mean but that's just because i'm so used to people being nice .w.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 17, 2017)

I really didn't think I would be ending the day by photoshopping snickers bars over dicks on gay splatoon porn, Im very concerned for why my friend asked me to do this lmao


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 18, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I don't know if anyone has seen this already, but at 1:46 I was like...
> 
> OMG A FURRY
> ♡
> Watch "The Internetest saftey video on the internet - Meme Airlines - Delta" on YouTube



Delta airlines trying to be hip with the kids these days I see.

They are 5 - 6 years late as well.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2017)

Smooth oily peanut butter is best peanut butter, no exceptions!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 19, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Smooth oily peanut butter is best peanut butter, no exceptions!


What about the natural stuff thats like pure liquid until it goes into your mouth?

Can drink it straight outta the jar and choke on it as it turns back into a paste


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What about the natural stuff thats like pure liquid until it goes into your mouth?
> 
> Can drink it straight outta the jar and choke on it as it turns back into a paste


That's the stuff I'm talking about! All natural.


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2017)

Yay! This is my last day of work this week, then, 3 days off. But something tells me, it's gonna be a long day...


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yay! This is my last day of work this week, then, 3 days off. But something tells me, it's gonna be a long day...


Same for me, already fell on my face getting out of my car then rolled my ankle stepping off a curb.


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Same for me, already fell on my face getting out of my car then rolled my ankle stepping off a curb.



Ouch!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

So since we're doing general discussion, I would like to vent.. today is my birthday and it has been a total shit show... I had to donate plasma this morning, but I got totally hosed on my payment so I don't have enough gas to get through until next payday, I totally went off on management and had a hell of a time trying to keep myself from either a) leaping over the counter and beating the tar out of him or b) crying. I then had to go to work, and im at work until 1 am where I have to deal with a bunch of entitled a-holes yell at me, and I was late because I wanted to get my free birthday coffee from dutch brothers, and on top of it, I now have to go find another plasma center because im over being dicked around by those people. I was hoping I could potentially get some furs to do some art for me to cheer me up ( I have a thread running) but at least 25 people viewed it and no one has responded... *sighs*


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 20, 2017)

Happy birthday! Not sure if that really means much any more, sorry to hear about how your day went... I hope you will get someone to do some art for you


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Happy birthday! Not sure if that really means much any more, sorry to hear about how your day went... I hope you will get someone to do some art for you



Thanks Crim.. I appreciate it, mostly just venting because im bored and I don't want to be here today lol


----------



## Dongding (Oct 20, 2017)

Furry Diet Pepsi in the vending machines :3



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FZmkby%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## Pup_julie (Oct 20, 2017)

So... This is what its like to post on on a forum. Neat!


----------



## Dongding (Oct 20, 2017)

3:<


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

Pup_julie said:


> So... This is what its like to post on on a forum. Neat!



lol is that actually you? (just curious)


----------



## Pup_julie (Oct 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol is that actually you? (just curious)


 wait like my profile? what you mean?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

Pup_julie said:


> wait like my profile? what you mean?



yea, the pic


----------



## Pup_julie (Oct 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> yea, the pic


 yeah it is


----------



## Dongding (Oct 20, 2017)

Needs more fur. Better grow a beard...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

you could be a lumberjack?


----------



## Old Fashioned (Oct 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you could be a lumberjack?







Indeed.


----------



## stimpy (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm
At a party and I'm too drunks


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 21, 2017)

at least you are sober enough to write that comment legibly...


----------



## stimpy (Oct 21, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> at least you are sober enough to write that comment legibly...


 no


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 21, 2017)

stimpy said:


> no


 yes?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 21, 2017)

Biketoberfest is going on in my area and all I hear is the roar of motorcycles 24/7.

Tourist cities are a package to deal with...


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Biketoberfest is going on in my area and all I hear is the roar of motorcycles 24/7.
> 
> Tourist cities are a package to deal with...


----------



## stimpy (Oct 21, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> yes?


Yess bop


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2017)

@stimpy Just don't get tempted to go train surfing mate


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 21, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Yess bop




mmmmbop...


----------



## stimpy (Oct 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> @stimpy Just don't get tempted to go train surfing mate


>tfw no trains to train suf


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 21, 2017)

Weird ass question, does anyone know if there is a fetish or some shit of stuff getting fucked by chocolate bars?...
I started to edit nsfw art by replacing dicks with Snickers bars as a joke. but I just realized that this could be some werid fetish for some people... I tried google but found nothing

I really need sleep if am asking this shit lmao


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Weird ass question, does anyone know if there is a fetish or some shit of stuff getting fucked by chocolate bars?...
> I started to edit nsfw art by replacing dicks with Snickers bars as a joke. but I just realized that this could be some werid fetish for some people... I tried google but found nothing
> 
> I really need sleep if am asking this shit lmao



LOL XD. I bet there's something out there, per rule 34


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 21, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> LOL XD. I bet there's something out there, per rule 34


Lmaooo or even the werid part of deviantart


----------



## Mabus (Oct 23, 2017)

:V
V:
*does woofer stuff*


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 23, 2017)

stimpy said:


> I'm
> At a party and I'm too drunks


Best. Forum. Post. Ever!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 23, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Best. Forum. Post. Ever!


Definitely one of the top 5


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 23, 2017)

Welding course sure was effective...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 22574
> Welding course sure was effective...



Little too much fun with a plasma cutter today?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Little too much fun with a plasma cutter today?


It was a oxy acetylene torch and yeahh just a bit.
Our one rule was not to cut dicks.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It was a oxy acetylene torch and yeahh just a bit.
> Our one rule was not to cut dicks.



Explains the mess lol.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 23, 2017)

:V nice welding-cutting

Remember kids, dont forget your visor!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :V nice welding-cutting
> 
> Remember kids, dont forget your visor!


And dont forget your beanie!
My hair is all burnt oops


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh happy days, got put back on the benefit and I think I'll put it towards a course in Automotive Engineering next year. Simply existing, getting jobs I can't hold down ain't cutting it anymore, time to get a job doing the thing I love.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh happy days, got put back on the benefit and I think I'll put it towards a course in Automotive Engineering next year. Simply existing, getting jobs I can't hold down ain't cutting it anymore, time to get a job doing the thing I love.



Best of luck! It's unfortunate how expensive education can be, but it's good to see people summoning the determination to slog through the barriers.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 23, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Best of luck! It's unfortunate how expensive education can be, but it's good to see people summoning the determination to slog through the barriers.


Well the upside is it's something I'm already quite proficient at (done work experience as a small engines mechanic) so figured it's time to make a career out of it with the added bonus that it's a pre-apprenticeship course, so you're guaranteed a job on completion. But yeah, shit ain't cheap.


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 23, 2017)

Are there any furries 18+ in cottage Grove, or?


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 23, 2017)

I posted a video to a Discord server and someone warned me that there are furries in there, implying that i might offend one and i'm not entirely sure they knew i'm a furry when they said that. The video wasn't about furries either, there was one joke about anthro animal propics in it and that's it.

Update: Yeah they didn't know i'm a furry till now.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 23, 2017)

Wef, wef!


----------



## GigaBit (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 24, 2017)

*dies* I work in a call center and my throat is trashed tonight... dying.... slowly... save a fur...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 24, 2017)

by the way, do you guys ever have that issue where you really are trying to not stare at something or someone and it just doesn't work?? Like... they have a magnet attached to them and your eyes are metal lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> by the way, do you guys ever have that issue where you really are trying to not stare at something or someone and it just doesn't work?? Like... they have a magnet attached to them and your eyes are metal lol



If they are doing something incredibly stupid, that has a high probability of them injuring themselves, yes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 24, 2017)

So I came across this little beauty during one of my road warrior adventures, a 52 Jag. Even today that car would be worth a butt-load.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2017)

Lol, one of the supermarkets I left feedback about as part of a competition rang me about one of my complaints; I think I struck a nerve. I'm glad they didn't ask for my name and picture.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 25, 2017)

*casually gives everyone a woofer hug* =P
My gift to you lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

*accepts hugs* drools on your fur...


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 25, 2017)

*hugs back* but does one of those awkward trying not to touch hug to avoid the drool....


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

*licks your face* all slobbery like..


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

*watches chat* :3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

*watches Okamio*


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *licks your face* all slobbery like..


*Stands there* contemplating on what next.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Watches Fuzzy watch Okamio


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

Watches Crimcyan cringe while he is dripping in blue lion slobber


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *watches Okamio*


*makes eye contact and waves energetically*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

*pounces and licks your face*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

*Sprays kitty with water bottle*


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 25, 2017)

*Watches at everyone from my high perch*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

mmmmmm wet kitty *drools*


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 25, 2017)

*starts to listen to blue by eiffel 65*

Yo listen up, here's the story
About a little lion that lives in a blue world
And all day and all night and everything he sees is just blue
Like him, inside and outside
Blue his fur with a grey little stripes
And a blue shit?
And everything is blue for him
And himself and everybody around
'Cause he ain't got nobody to listen


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

LOL I love it


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *starts to listen to blue by eiffel 65*
> 
> Yo listen up, here's the story
> About a little lion that lives in a blue world
> ...


IM BLUE IF I WAS GREEN I WOULD DIE
IM IN NEED OF A GUY
I GOT PEE'D ON AT NIGHT
DA BA DEE DA BA DIE


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *starts to listen to blue by eiffel 65*
> 
> Yo listen up, here's the story
> About a little lion that lives in a blue world
> ...


*smiles discreetly*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

Okamio said:


> IM BLUE IF I WAS GREEN I WOULD DIE
> IM IN NEED OF A GUY
> I GOT PEE'D ON AT NIGHT
> DA BA DEE DA BA DIE




ew... you got peed on...


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ew... you got peed on...


Some people like that.
As for myself, no thank you!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

Okamio said:


> Some people like that.
> As for myself, no thank you!



oh you don't have to lie to kick it, we don't judge here


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> oh you don't have to lie to kick it, we don't judge here


No I... really don't . 
I'll still kick it if ya'll don't mind though


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 25, 2017)

Drinking beer
Cheap beer


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Okamio said:


> No I... really don't .
> I'll still kick it if ya'll don't mind though


You'll be fine.  There are much worse places on the internet to be late at night.


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You'll be fine.  There are much worse places on the internet to be late at night.


This is true!


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2017)

Good God, the latest spambot is named Angelsburger.

That's sort of scary, because there might be a real one, too...

Maybe this is them! :


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> Good God, the latest spambot is named Angelsburger.
> 
> That's sort of scary, because there might be a real one, too...
> 
> Maybe this is them! :


Interesting... as a Dragon, I could go there and burn this spambot 
*sneaky smile*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Sells hamburgers BOGO, picture of a hot dog...


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sells hamburgers BOGO, picture of a hot dog...


If you knew... not too far from my house, there is a kebab who sells pizza...  so...


----------



## Rystren (Oct 25, 2017)

Huh. Food.


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Huh. Food.


food is good!


----------



## Rystren (Oct 25, 2017)

Okamio said:


> food is good!


That it is. 

At least until it betrays you


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That it is.
> 
> At least until it betrays you


Very true. (for me, mexican or chinese does the betraying. Maybe it's the cooks?)


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Interesting... as a Dragon, I could go there and burn this spambot
> *sneaky smile*



LOL I keep asking the mods to let me apply to be a mod, Im here a lot in the evening and could help keep the spambots at bay


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 25, 2017)

Okamio said:


> Very true. (for me, mexican or chinese does the betraying. Maybe it's the cooks?)


Eating taco's right now ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Eating taco's right now ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯


... *gives puppy eyes* Share?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

They're usually on a roll about now, and early morning.  Just have to wait for SSJ3 or Mungo to log


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 25, 2017)

Someone nuked em already.
Oh well,I had my fun


----------



## Rystren (Oct 25, 2017)

Okamio said:


> Very true. (for me, mexican or chinese does the betraying. Maybe it's the cooks?)


I can never tell if food will agree or backstab me. It's a poker game


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 25, 2017)

Almost all food will destroy me, Im allergic to almost everything but I still eat it anyway's i just die for a few hours afterwards =p
Milk is the worst tho, i guess thats just payback for going on twitter and asking tony the tiger to give me his milk.. fuuuun timess...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Almost all food will destroy me, Im allergic to almost everything but I still eat it anyway's i just die for a few hours afterwards =p



I will mourn your death


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

I can't say anything.  I'm a walking garbage disposal.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

So.. any of you guys end up in forum lockdown like.. literally every day? lol I post enough that I usually get a lockdown at least once or twice a night while my timer resets... annoying af though...


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> So.. any of you guys end up in forum lockdown like.. literally every day? lol I post enough that I usually get a lockdown at least once or twice a night while my timer resets... annoying af though...


Nope I guess my shitpost game isn't on point... 
But one time during a school lock down my friend wouldn't stop sending me hentai, a teacher got pissed that my phone was vibrating and took it.... That was an interesting convo afterwards..


----------



## FlannelFox (Oct 26, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Interesting... as a Dragon, I could go there and burn this spambot
> *sneaky smile*


That's what they want, man! It's a trap- what do you think they're making those hamburgers out of!?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 26, 2017)

Rise and shine, you cheese loving bastard. Rise and... shine. Not that I... wish to imply you have been neglecting the cheese. No one is more deserving of the cheese, and all the cheese in the world would have gone to waste until... well, let's just say your hour has... come again.
The right man in the wrong place can make all the difference in the world. So, wake up, you cheese loving bastard. Wake up and... smell the cheddar.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> That's what they want, man! It's a trap- what do you think they're making those hamburgers out of!?


Hamburger made of Dragon? My dear, maybe I could create my new art with his... flesh... they don't know what is the power of Dragon...


----------



## FlannelFox (Oct 26, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Hamburger made of Dragon? My dear, maybe I could create my new art with his... flesh... they don't know what is the power of Dragon...


It's your funeral tiny..

And, uh:
Are mythical beasts vegan?


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> It's your funeral tiny..


Oh... not now


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 26, 2017)

Lmao I fkin love beer


----------



## Mabus (Oct 26, 2017)

*woofs around and does woofer shenanigans* =3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

*Attempts some sorry-ass return woofs*


----------



## Mabus (Oct 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Attempts some sorry-ass return woofs*


0: 
Not bad actually, you spoke wise woofer words!
*woofs back mysteriously*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

*Yips loudly* (since I can actually do that)


----------



## Mabus (Oct 26, 2017)

WOOF! woof woof WOOF woof woof!
*runs around*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

Yip?

*Lets out a loud screech*


----------



## FlannelFox (Oct 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 0:
> Not bad actually, you spoke wise woofer words!
> *woofs back mysteriously*


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 26, 2017)

I can't fit in in this world because of my anger issues, and none of you even care to know me and in this piss ass town (cottage Grove or) already hates me like I'm a freak, so tell me FURRIES should I just commit suicide, am I just wasting my time, and I have no chance in life and never did??! P.s. I don't care if we all only live once, once I'm gone WHO CARES!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> I can't fit in in this world because of my anger issues, and none of you even care to know me and in this piss ass town (cottage Grove or) already hates me like I'm a freak, so tell me FURRIES should I just commit suicide, am I just wasting my time, and I have no chance in life and never did??! P.s. I don't care if we all only live once, once I'm gone WHO CARES!!!



Forum rules prevent discussion of such topics.  I suggest you seek professional advice on the situation.


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Forum rules prevent discussion of such topics.  I suggest you seek professional advice on the situation.


K,... Sorry,... Goodbye.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 26, 2017)

I signed up for more overtime for the con... I am now working... umm.. 21 days straight? lol I forgot when the last day i had a day off.. i think it was 10/15


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I signed up for more overtime for the con... I am now working... umm.. 21 days straight? lol I forgot when the last day i had a day off.. i think it was 10/15



I went to work for 8 hours today, and literally only put 7 #2 screws in a gun turret.  I did absolutely nothing worth my rediculous pay rate today lol.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I went to work for 8 hours today, and literally only put 7 #2 screws in a gun turret.  I did absolutely nothing worth my rediculous pay rate today lol.



lol I need your job


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

I plan on doing even less tomorrow.  

It's Friday!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 26, 2017)

what exactly is your job title and how do I sign up?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

Aerospace Defense Armament Tech.

There really aren't any "schools" you can sign up for.  Pretty much enlist in the military in that field thing.  Small Arms repair could get you in a regular armorer's position, but aviation experience on top is always a requirement where I am.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Aerospace Defense Armament Tech.
> 
> There really aren't any "schools" you can sign up for.  Pretty much enlist in the military in that field thing.  Small Arms repair could get you in a regular armorer's position, but aviation experience on top is always a requirement where I am.


You are engineer so?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

Nope.  

Engineers are just guys at work that take 3 weeks to suggest something I said wouldn't work 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

Lmao, I tried to be engineer, but that wasn't my tastes... calculate everyday... no, I prefer stay Maintenance technician


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

Pretty much.  I understand everything they do, could easily waste taxpayer money for the degree (GI Bill), but it doesn't interest me.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Pretty much.  I understand everything they do, could easily waste taxpayer money for the degree (GI Bill), but it doesn't interest me.


I guess you are well paid haha it's good
For my mine, I just search which permit me to leave and buy some video game, clothes and so on, I don't want to be rich haha


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

My income fluctuates a great deal during the year, depending on if I am overseas or not.  Stateside is roughly 4600/mo before taxes, some overseas trips are well north of 10k/mo.  

Depends on which country I'm rented out to.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

But, I will tell you this in all honesty.  

Money does not guarantee happiness.  I can say I was probably the most miserable, when I was taking home 6 figures a year.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

I know that, but it can help to haha
If I can pay my bills, and make me some pleasure as video game, clothes and so on, I AM happy


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2017)

UGH!!! I'm getting so sick of these spammer accounts!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

Well, I see it happen to people in my industry often.  They come here fresh from the military (low relative pay), and they start getting the big checks.  They still end up broke, because they upgrade their spending habits to match the new income. 

 It took me a few years to figure that out (ex wife never did), and now I live fairly modest in comparison to people making much less.  I don't buy anything if I can't pay for in cash anymore.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> UGH!!! I'm getting so sick of these spammer accounts!


I agree...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> UGH!!! I'm getting so sick of these spammer accounts!



I've upgraded tactics to reporting the member themselves, instead of just the posts.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've upgraded tactics to reporting the member themselves, instead of just the posts.


I've been doing that too... If I see more than one posted thread that consists of "l;kahg;ilahwe;ligha;erhg;ahvn" or the like, then I automatically report the member. But, why is THIS fandom being trolled at the moment? What did furries ever do to anyone?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 26, 2017)

I used to troll furries, I ended up enjoying the art so much that now im here...


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't know, I'm here on this forum since 1 yr now


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2017)

Heh, I've only been here since the beginning of spring.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2017)

Bots, and salesman, that's not trolling. This really is more indicative of how archaic and mismanaged the forum is more than anything.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2017)

Heh, how come the bots/spam accounts always seem to be 27 years old?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, I've only been here since the beginning of spring.



Beginning of this month 

It's a high user count forum, that's easy to sign up on.  Basically a guaranteed target, regardless of the forum subject. 

FYI: I'm bouncing off that reply timer, so I apologize if I don't reply lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 26, 2017)

Most of these trolls are just 16 year olds that are confused on what a furry is, the only things they know about furries is from shows like csi or 1000 ways to die, which just shows a bunch of people fucking in low budget animal costumes  (1000 ways to die). So they think it would be fun to make fun of them beacuse they are weird.
That's the reason why I was a troll =p
But now I know by trolling the fandom is way more then what the media says it is..


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2017)

Well, the bots probably have something in their code to sign up and pick a random variable for their age. I mean, the alternative is that it's a person. Somebody dedicating so much time towards posting gibberish is insane.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Most of these trolls are just 16 year olds that are confused on what a furry is, the only things they know about furries is from shows like csi or 1000 ways to die, which just shows a bunch of people fucking in low budget animal costumes  (1000 ways to die). So they think it would be fun to make fun of them beacuse they are weird.
> That's the reason why I was a troll =p
> But now I know by trolling the fandom is way more then what the media says it is..


I hate trolls... we won't be friend haha I joke I joke


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 26, 2017)

Huh... I guess I was wrong about it being some kid, i guess the advertisement bot was having a stroke.....


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Huh... I guess I was wrong about it being some kid, i guess the advertisement bot was having a stroke.....


ROFL what did you say that? XD


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 26, 2017)

WTF?





Bot or troll?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 26, 2017)

Not a fan of cover albums but these guys just kill almost every song they cover.
Probably one of the best things I listend to in the longest time.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 26, 2017)

<--- cant youtube at work


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 26, 2017)

Gotta hate restricted internet, it's mostly just a guy dancing around in a jump suit tho. But his singing I find it to be just amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 26, 2017)

Something I've done today:





\m/  \m/


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Gotta hate restricted internet, it's mostly just a guy dancing around in a jump suit tho. But his singing I find it to be just amazing in my opinion.



yea drives me nuts... sometimes some of the threads I already posted on will then come back as blocked because its a message board.. like... seriously.. intranet.. ive been on furaffinity for the last 6 hours straight...


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

My work doesn't even let access to a search engine, I think there has been some porn issues in the past.

Welll time to waste the night away


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

Man, the forums are D.E.A.D. tonight!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Man, the forums are D.E.A.D. tonight!


What's new?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

oh you know... work work work... added some more overtime, working 105 hours this pay period


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> oh you know... work work work... added some more overtime, working 105 hours this pay period


0_0 how are you still awake?!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 27, 2017)

*woofs loudly into the night* 8U


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs loudly into the night* 8U


You will wake up the neighbours!!!!! 
Unless if they are like me, awake for 20 hours each day then it's fineee


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> 0_0 how are you still awake?!



lol im not sure, im working for the next 9 days straight, im already umm... 11? days in.. I forgot...  I had a day off on the 15th... I think... but its all going to my anthro northwest fund.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

Im still sorta newish here but is all the shit talking thats been happening recently normal???
Like a bunch of people say how accepting they are one minute then the next minute they start attacking someone who has a different opinion on something...
I have been on a bunch of different types of forums but this one seems to be the worst for this type of stuff.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im still sorta newish here but is all the shit talking thats been happening recently normal???
> Like a bunch of people say how accepting they are one minute then the next minute they start attacking someone who has a different opinion on something...
> I have been on a bunch of different types of forums but this one seems to be the worst for this type of stuff.



it depends on the subject honestly, which threads are you referring to? Honestly you have the young furs who are typically a bunch of entitled punks, and the older furs who are far more accepting


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> it depends on the subject honestly, which threads are you referring to? Honestly you have the young furs who are typically a bunch of entitled punks, and the older furs who are far more accepting


Well there were the religious ones that turned to a shitshow, that fat fur thread that went to shit pretty fast, and your "wtf is wrong with humans" thread is also starting to turn into a shit show, theres also a few more but those where the only ones I can think of at the moment.

Me being 18 or 19... I can't actually remember my age for some reason.. I hope I don't come off as an entitled punk, but its sometimes hard tell how people will take my personality.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

lol I haven't gotten to see my thread for a while, apparently our work computers now figured out that thread was flagged as a message board... and yea.. I blocked the guy who was doing the religious posts


----------



## Mabus (Oct 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im still sorta newish here but is all the shit talking thats been happening recently normal???
> Like a bunch of people say how accepting they are one minute then the next minute they start attacking someone who has a different opinion on something...
> I have been on a bunch of different types of forums but this one seems to be the worst for this type of stuff.




Maybe ive avoided some areas of the forums, but yeah Fuzzlumkin is right, the younger bunch tends to be more troll-ish and hateful while the mature furs pretty much go with the flow.

If someone is being a douche just blow them off, block, report, inform an admin of harrassment and needless hatred, and just hang with the big kids. =P

Got 99 problems but a sh*tty immature child aint one!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 27, 2017)

****And by big kids i mean the furs who arent total asshats :l


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

You could always join my discord server, which is a collection of older mature furs, who are totally awesome to each other.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> You could always join my discord server, which is a collection of older mature furs, who are totally awesome to each other.


I have half a notion to take that offer and pass out a woof or two V:


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

if you want, shoot me a pm and I will give you an invite when I get off work in the next hour, a lot of the regulars here are there, Liam, skunky, etc


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

Hmm discord, I have been thinking about trying it but my old phone didnt have enough space on it, my new phone does. I haven't really had enough time lately to setup an account. might try it one day though, once school and my other hobbies settle down


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

well if you decide to join us, you'll be well received


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> well if you decide to join us, you'll be well received


Thanks!! 
Mann I should sleep, have a doctor's appointment in the morning, and he hates it when im up 20ish hours a day and 4-5 hours of sleep =p


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

lol probably a good idea


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2017)

*Scar. Brother. Help me!*

_*Long live, the king!*
_
*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*

*;*~*;*


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> older furs who are far more accepting


_<shyly raises hand>_
Count me in that group. My experience so far has been positive thanks to very accepting people.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm naturally cynical, but it's not hard to think before you type.  

Most would benefit from a program, that make you reread things before you submit.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 27, 2017)

Sometime people are a bit weird of F-list... a woman who always say Meow Meow... how could I RP with this LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2017)

So I learned something new today, well not really but I had to research to confirm my suspicions. Those that talk to themselves aloud my not be as crazy as they seem, but rather healthy. It plays a special role in keeping our minds fit. It helps us organise our thoughts, plan actions, consolidate memory and modulate emotions. In other words, it helps us control ourselves.

So, never be ashamed to speak aloud to yourself once in awhile, it might just have some benefit.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 27, 2017)

*woofs up the place*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs up the place*


*throws shoe at* I'm busy.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 27, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *throws shoe at* I'm busy.


D:
Sorry for woofin’...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> D:
> Sorry for woofin’...


Fine, here's a stick.







Now go fetch.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 27, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fine, here's a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gets the skig* •w•
Thank you kind sir


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 27, 2017)

_Foxxo pokes his head in._


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

That pup would kill everyone at a DockDog competition lol.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Foxxo pokes his head in._


*boops*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *boops*


_Sneezes._


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That pup would kill everyone at a DockDog competition lol.


I bet if that pup wanted to, he could just continue gliding forever as the laws of physics clearly doesn't apply to him. :v


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Foxxo pokes his head in._


Starts playing the chords!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 27, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Starts playing the chords!



Damn, that's a nice... guitar.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2017)

This is my new favorite video on the interwebs.  Makes me smile like a fox with a really big... guitar  

"Anywhere for you"
(wait for it...)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

Women are all nuttier than squirrel turds. 

That is all.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Women are all nuttier than squirrel turds.
> 
> That is all.



Lol yes they are


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 27, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Damn, that's a nice... guitar.


Theres probably something even nicer under it...


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 27, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Women are all nuttier than squirrel turds.
> 
> That is all.



Can confirm this


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Can confirm this



I inadvertantly found the meat equivalent to ass Velcro.  Cray-fucking-zee.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello Hello there o/ im new around here X3 maybe we could be friends? who knows right


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

*Sniffs around*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 27, 2017)

_Bleps_


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 27, 2017)

Do you love dogs? Do you love socks?

Too bad. This video have a sock massacre!

#SockMassacreOf2013


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

But dogs scare mee.. or is that socks? Wait why would I be scared of socks, I know i'm scared of somthing but I cant remember...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Bleps_



*pokes the foxxo tongue*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

*pants's the Sergio*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

*Laughs at the Italian guy named Sergio*

Haha


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

lol I had to run with that one mr. sergal


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 27, 2017)

Just ate some eggs of the dragon 'legacy' * Munch-munch,... Hmm, spicy!*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

lol so... I hope I don't have bronchitis... my voice is almost gone... I work in a call center


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> Just ate some eggs of the dragon 'legacy' * Munch-munch,... Hmm, spicy!*



Fun fact:

 Sergals don't lay eggs (especially a male Sergal), so whatever you ate from that end, "spicy" might not be the right description lol


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> ...whatever you ate from that end...


I just spit my coffee across the table.  Thanks


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 27, 2017)

Oops,... Thought you were a dragon and an egg from your mate,... But I was just kidding it was from chickens,...* Shows legacy frying pan to inspect*


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 27, 2017)

Hahahahaha!! So pour another cup.


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2017)

Phew, what a long nap! Ran some errands, aid down and the kitty came up, and I dozed off for a good 4 hours. Must have been more wore out then I thought, though us skunks love to hibernate.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> dozed off for a good 4 hours


So you're rested and ready to rip through the Forum... it's been a busy day. Lots to catch up on.

_Wipes up spilled coffee_


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 27, 2017)

Everyone spell I.c.u.p. to the furry next to you, lol!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I just spit my coffee across the table.  Thanks



And that concludes today's lesson of not dragging this Sergal into vore-related discussions.


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 27, 2017)

Ya know it seems weird, this is off subject but if you were to ask my religion I would say wiccan or otherwise known as pagan, anyways I always thought that the dragons within the spiriual cosmos were trustworthy, and humans pretending to be dragons were unworthy, I actually believed the human mentality would cause them to just eat/torture me, but I'd like to formally admit I was wrong and backwards... sorry...


----------



## Mabus (Oct 27, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> Ya know it seems weird, this is off subject but if you were to ask my religion I would say wiccan or otherwise known as pagan, anyways I always thought that the dragons within the spiriual cosmos were trustworthy, and humans pretending to be dragons were unworthy, I actually believed the human mentality would cause them to just eat/torture me, but I'd like to formally admit I was wrong and backwards... sorry...


Theres a religion thread around here somewhere for this...


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> So you're rested and ready to rip through the Forum... it's been a busy day. Lots to catch up on.



It is a good way to shake of that groggy feeling, I've found!

Eating some Ramen Noodles and taking a peek about...


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Theres a religion thread around here somewhere for this...


Is there a religion like that? the more you know i guess


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Is there a religion like that? the more you know i guess



yea I think they mean pastafarians


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

I think theres almost a religion for everything


----------



## Sarachaga (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> yea I think they mean pastafarians


“We are not saying that Evolution can't exist, only that it is guided by His Noodly Appendage.”


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> “We are not saying that Evolution can't exist, only that it is guided by His Noodly Appendage.”


is that from the religion?


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> yea I think they mean pastafarians


Pastafarians? Never heard of that, I thought it was just the study of dracology ( study of dragons)


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2017)

OMG, Old Spice is making deodorant for furries!









...But I think the fox one was discontinued, no doubt to be replaced by a skunk version. : P


----------



## Sarachaga (Oct 27, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> is that from the religion?


Yup


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, Old Spice is making deodorant for furries!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I llterally wear wolfthorn. It's sweet, and I'm sweet, so together... the sweetness.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

I wear sex panther


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, Old Spice is making deodorant for furries!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOO WHYYYYY , FOXES MUST PREVAIL!


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, Old Spice is making deodorant for furries!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg,...omg,...omg, hahahahaha...


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I wear sex panther


you wear sex panther? what is that?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

lol from anchorman?


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> NOOOOO WHYYYYY , FOXES MUST PREVAIL!



Yeah, I'm not sure...I got the bear one today and had to look up what else there was, and saw they originally had four, but the fox one isn't made...I would have gotten that one, if they had it. Did not see the wolf one, so maybe that's still around.

No doubt my "Skunkden" will be a wild success, though.


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 27, 2017)

Logging off for now,... Long day,... Must sleep,...sweet dreams everyone,... See y'all tomorrow...


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> Logging off for now,... Long day,... Must sleep,...sweet dreams everyone,... See y'all tomorrow...


bye bye o/ sweet dreams :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 27, 2017)

*Pokes head back in to see if Open Chat is back to normal*


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Pokes head back in to see if Open Chat is back to normal*


*pokes you*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

*Pats Legacy on the head* dont worry everything is back to normal


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

Nothing is normal, everything is never normal with furries =p
OH SHIT THERES A STREET FIGHT AT THE WEED SHOP NEXT TO MY WORK. THIS MAKE MY BREAK EVEN MORE ENTERTAINING


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Nothing is normal, everything is never normal with furries =p
> OH SHIT THERES A STREET FIGHT AT THE WEED SHOP NEXT TO MY WORK. THIS MAKE MY BREAK EVEN MORE ENTERTAINING


NO WAY RLY? CAN WE SEE IT?


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Nothing is normal, everything is never normal wirh furries =p
> OH SHIT THERES A STREET FIGHT AT THE WEED SHOP NEXT TO MY WORK. THIS MAKE MY BREAK EVEN MORE ENTERTAINING


O:
I work an as an overnight clerk at a gas station... Luckily there hasn't been anything too bad... but cops do love it there.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

Now the fighting people left, but new people have arrived and are now buying weed out the back door... I knew this place was already shady but i didn't know it was this shady lmao


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Now the fighting people left, but new people have arrived and are now buying weed out the back door... I knew this place was already shady but i didn't know it was this shady lmao


Damn. Be careful out there.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Okamio said:


> Damn. Be careful out there.


JESUS WHERE DO YOU WORK?!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

yea, where do you work? whats the exact address and your schedule?


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> yea, where do you work? whats the exact address and your schedule?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Im pretty sure im on the wrong side of this place , im outta here *runs away*


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Im pretty sure im on the wrong side of this place , im outta here *runs away*


*laughs evilly as you run*
*coughs*
Teehee ;3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

wait wait wait, you wanna say something to me bruh? *picks up a random stick in the round* i can be small but i can out*fox* you!


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> wait wait wait, you wanna say something to me bruh? *picks up a random stick in the round* i can be small but i can out*fox* you!


Woah woah woah there little fellah, no need to get feisty. I'm just teasin'


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 27, 2017)

I work at a call center right in the center of a medium sized city outside of vancouver, im not even in the bad part of town..


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

I dont rly trust you ya know? hmmm * waves both tails curious* what actually want from me?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I work at a call center right in the center of a medium sized city outside of vancouver, im not even in the bad part of town..


Chill life for the win X3


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> I dont rly trust you ya know? hmmm * waves both tails curious* what actually want from me?


I don't want anything  *pat pat*
And you can definitely trust me. I mean no harm to others. Unless they harm my friends, then, well... The bear comes out.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Okamio said:


> I don't want anything  *pat pat*
> And you can definitely trust me. I mean no harm to others. Unless they harm my friends, then, well... The bear comes out.


 Awwww so i see , nice to meet you okamio and hope that life is goin well and hopefully you dont need to clean any blood because of the fight


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Awwww so i see , nice to meet you okamio and hope that life is goin well and hopefully you dont need to clean any blood because of the fight


It wasn't me that was watching it, but sure! 
Hope you're doing swell too, little guy.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Well of course! i recently got in the furry community and im loving it! i just want to learn more about it! and im now searching if there is any fur meets on portugal (usually portugal doesnt get any atention to this kinda of stuff sadly) and maybe i could meet some cool ppl and maybe be my self :3


----------



## Okamio (Oct 27, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Well of course! i recently got in the furry community and im loving it! i just want to learn more about it! and im now searching if there is any fur meets on portugal (usually portugal doesnt get any atention to this kinda of stuff sadly) and maybe i could meet some cool ppl and maybe be my self :3


So far, being myself has introduced me to some peculiar furrs/people. Just do you, and everything should be cool. Remember that there's a forum lockdown if you reply or post too much, though. ^^'


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 27, 2017)

Okamio said:


> So far, being myself has introduced me to some peculiar furrs/people. Just do you, and everything should be cool. Remember that there's a forum lockdown if you reply or post too much, though. ^^'


WHAT? idk what that is, if i post too much?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 28, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> WHAT? idk what that is, if i post too much?



yea, I get forum lockdown multiple times per night


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 28, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> yea, I get forum lockdown multiple times per night


well thank you for saying that i need to be carefull


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 28, 2017)

My name is
My name is
Grim Gravy
Slim Pasty
Tim Tasty


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 28, 2017)

I just realized I might attract vore furs with that last line.
I'll have to employ special tactics to war them off.
AHEM -I find your fetish dis_taste_ful.

Bam, make sure you can handle your food spicey, cause you just got served.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 28, 2017)

My name is what
My name is who
My name is
*chica chica*
Dead babies


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 28, 2017)

omg... you two are going to end up shot *shudders*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 28, 2017)

SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 28, 2017)

Concerned Forumite: Kimber what you are doing?
Kimber: Browsing Furaffinity Forums.
Concerned Forumite: It’s four o’clock in the morning, why on earth are browsing the Furaffintiy Forums?
Kimber: Because I lost control have no life.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 28, 2017)

Wellll I feel stupid, I just realized now that a protogen is a furry, I loved those things scince I was smoll and just found this out now??.. now my friend who told me is making fun of me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> This is my new favorite video on the interwebs.  Makes me smile like a fox with a really big... guitar
> 
> "Anywhere for you"
> (wait for it...)


Always liked this, it's the sort of exposure the fandom desperately needs and the cinematography is really good too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Starts playing the chords!View attachment 22672


Ibanez or Strat? It looks like a strat.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

Definitely a Strat-styled body. 

The Ibanez wouldn't need the fox to look good


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2017)

That's what I wondered, I use to play a Ibanez that looked very much like that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

Most low price range guitars stick with the basic Strat layout, because it's cheap to produce and gets the job done as a learner/beataround.  

I'd certainly prefer an Ibanez SDGR, or some of the newer Epiphone models.  You just can't get enough crunch without some dual hummers.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Do you love dogs? Do you love socks?
> 
> Too bad. This video have a sock massacre!
> 
> #SockMassacreOf2013


I saw this video on facebook, I laugh so hard!!

EDIT: Wow I'm late lmao


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Most low price range guitars stick with the basic Strat layout, because it's cheap to produce and gets the job done as a learner/beataround.
> 
> I'd certainly prefer an Ibanez SDGR, or some of the newer Epiphone models.  You just can't get enough crunch without some dual hummers.


Oh no, this Ibanez was worth about 2k, sounded very clean and easy to handle. Can't recall the model though.


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 28, 2017)

Yay its saturday im done bustin' my ass! Now i can go home drink beer and be lazy!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Yay its saturday im done bustin' my ass! Now i can go home drink beer and be lazy!
> View attachment 22705


Beer and lazy, fuck yeah. Better get that BBQ ready to ascend into Heaven.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh no, this Ibanez was worth about 2k, sounded very clean and easy to handle. Can't recall the model though.



I was just talking about why the Strat body is so prevalent in general amongst all manufacturers.  I'm not much into their sound, but it's still an iconic layout. 

Real, original, Stratocasters command insane price tags.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Real, original, Stratocasters command insane price tags.


Oh fuck yes, they do. I've seen top-tare Strats sell for above 10k+. 

Gibson, eat your heart out lol!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2017)

Speaking of Gibson, quite fond of the vintage Les-Paul Studio models myself. Only thing I don't really like about Gibson in general is that their guitars are heavy, not great for long gigs.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Speaking of Gibson, quite fond of the vintage Les-Paul Studio models myself. Only thing I don't really like about Gibson in general is that their guitars are heavy, not great for long gigs.



Never played any paying gigs personally.  I was a recreational player until ~2001 when I partially severed a nerve in my left middle finger, but I normally played in a chair at the house. Given that I played a lot of metal, pitch harmonics and some of the faster times hang me up now.  Every couple years I buy another, attempt to play for a few months, get frustrated, and get rid of it.  Rinse and repeat. 

My biggest gripe with any guitar was always the neck finish more than anything.  A little bit of palm sweat with me and trying to fly up the neck, you're either burning or chattering lol.  Callousing would probably help, but I just can't hang with it anymore I guess.


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

decided to put an image of myself on here,( btw: I love weed and when I show up to fight about it, everyone runs,) need a bodyguard? *I'm willing to fight on behalf of us furries!!* Where they use guns and knives, I use fists, p.s. I've learned the 'bone fist', ancient martial arts...among other things...


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

currently looking like this...


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

My favorite songs, rise up by b.e.r.
My wish for you by rascal flatts, Africa by toto, oh oh it's magic by the cars and mostly lovey-dovey stuff like, as long as you love me by backstreet boys,...p.s. my karaoke song, that I'm so good at I amaze whoever hears me sing it, *since it's one of the hardest songs for anyone to do* we didn't start the fire by Billy Joel,... Though sadly theres no karaoke paying contests around me or I could be making big bucks...


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

I would like to record myself lifting and carrying a dragon, ( preferably a quad suit one to make it look more real) it would look interesting and funny to see the human carrying the dragon. Any takers??
P.s. I am well aware the other *furson* and fursuit would weigh a lot but I can handle it, trust me...


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

Haven't lifted weights in years but I'm planning on going to the gym in town to showoff and record myself on 11/1/2017, this Wednesday, if any of you wanna see it, just show up when they open and *prepare to have your tails knocked off* ( not sure the name of it but it is in a plaza by a bi-mart,taco time,papa Murphy's,grocery outlet, a laundry Mat, * gateway laundry* a donut shop, and a few other stores, down main Street) hope to see you there!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

Woof


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 28, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> Haven't lifted weights in years but I'm planning on going to the gym in town to showoff and record myself on 11/1/2017, this Wednesday, if any of you wanna see it, just show up when they open and *prepare to have your tails knocked off* ( not sure the name of it but it is in a plaza by a bi-mart,taco time,papa Murphy's,grocery outlet, a laundry Mat, * gateway laundry* a donut shop, and a few other stores, down main Street) hope to see you there!


Well bro you do you X3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof


*pat pat* hello there X3


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

In high school gym I lifted about 900 pounds on the squats, 1100pounds on leg press, causing the whole class to stop and stare, ( they had to take me out of gym because they thought I was gonna hurt myself, but all the classmates were amazed) * laughs like a demon*!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> In high school gym I lifted about 900 pounds on the squats, 1100pounds on leg press, causing the whole class to stop and stare, ( they had to take me out of gym because they thought I was gonna hurt myself, but all the classmates were amazed) * laughs like a demon*!!



Just stahp. 

Those of us who actually lift, know how much you're claiming really is.  You would have been drafted in high school, or in the olympics by now.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 28, 2017)

lol... maybe the special Olympics?


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

XD


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

My ancient magic is (infinite energy), using the magic of the *wild mage*, I convert it into strength, unfortunately I cannot convert to much energy in a human physical form, or it causes to much strain, ( if any of you would like to know this power, I am willing to teach you) then we can take over the world *laughs mischievously*!!


-..Legacy..- said:


> Just stahp.
> 
> Those of us who actually lift, know how much you're claiming really is.  You would have been drafted in high school, or in the olympics by now.


They almost did draft me, but I was diagnosed mentally ill and they don't recruit the mentally ill...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 28, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> My ancient magic is (infinite energy), using the magic of the *wild mage*, I convert it into strength, unfortunately I cannot convert to much energy in a human physical form, or it causes to much strain, ( if any of you would like to know this power, I am willing to teach you) then we can take over the world *laughs mischievously*!!
> 
> They almost did draft me, but I was diagnosed mentally ill and they don't recruit the mentally ill...



See..special Olympics... Mabus you owe me a dollar!

just kidding by the way


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol... maybe the special Olympics?


Yes,... Exactly,...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

owo

Here I am, procrastinating on doing my schoolwork.... xD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> owo
> 
> Here I am, procrastinating on doing my schoolwork.... xD



I meanwhile and squishing you


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I meanwhile and squishing you



mmfmfffffffffffmphhh!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> See..special Olympics... Mabus you owe me a dollar!
> 
> just kidding by the way


*gives one woofer buck anyway*
=P

Now dont say i didnt ever give you anything xD haha


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> mmfmfffffffffffmphhh!



I like bunny squishes


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

Anyone wants to see it? I'll see you there!
Then maybe the world will see they mistaked the strongest 'soldier' ever!!!
I'm talking to you legacy 
'Not a threat at all, an offer to help and stop being labeled disabled'!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I like bunny squishes



At least your mane fur is soft! And warm! It's cold over here :<


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> At least your mane fur is soft! And warm! It's cold over here :<



*makes a woofer fur coat and gives it to you* :0


----------



## monkdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm just disabled because I have ' weird thoughts' and that's bullshit, because I have so much to offer and I could probably actually be a good benefit to society


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

*keeps woofing*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> I'm talking to you legacy
> 'Not a threat at all, an offer to help and stop being labeled disabled'!!



I labeled you a liar, not disabled. Big difference.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *makes a woofer fur coat and gives it to you* :0



YAAAAAY!

*is warm now*

Now I need more tea.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Oct 28, 2017)

did i miss anything


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


Go home monk, you’re drunk... and being kinda hateful. ):


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

*woofs in american, as a firefighter who just wants to help people...* 
._.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs in american, as a firefighter who just wants to help people...*
> ._.



that's an oddly specific bork 

what is this thread even everyones going apeshit


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

> Redacted by staff



Okay, look - I don't know what you're getting at, and I'm not a mod so unfortunately I can't technically do anything about your behavior except to call you out on it, but cut it out.

This is an amicable chat environment, and you're bringing passive-aggresive hostility into it. There is NO need for this at all.

Either be nice, or go elsewhere. No one is trying to provoke you, no one is trying to hate on you, but plenty of people on these forums will call out BS when they see it. If you can't handle being called out, don't spew BS. It's very simple.

But seriously...

*CUT IT OUT.*


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> kay, look - I don't know what you're getting at, and I'm not a mod so unfortunately I can't technically do anything about your behavior except to call you out on it, but cut it out.



no but Mungo will she has zero patience for the C word even if you're Australian


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no but Mungo will she has zero patience for the C word even if you're Australian



It's such a cringe-y word. Ugh. I only tend to use it when it's a well-earned title, but even then, you're not gonna catch me acting like a child and hurling it (or any other insults, really) at people because they disagree with me or call me out on BS, lol. I can't eye-roll hard enough at this guy. Looks like he either bailed out, or got the boot.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

One can only hope v•.•v


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's such a cringe-y word. Ugh. I only tend to use it when it's a well-earned title, but even then, you're not gonna catch me acting like a child and hurling it (or any other insults, really) at people because they disagree with me or call me out on BS, lol. I can't eye-roll hard enough at this guy. Looks like he either bailed out, or got the boot.



no jokes its a greeting in Australia i have no issue with it but its apparently really offensive to Americans


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no jokes its a greeting in Australia i have no issue with it but its apparently really offensive to Americans


When used in a derogatory context it's so not okay. Any word really that's used in such context is not okay. I'm not really the type to get easily offended (because I realize that half the time people are talking out of their ass anyway), but it's pretty easy to determine when someone is just trying to be downright nasty!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

> Redacted by staff



Seriously? I'm not going to get drawn into a pissing contest with you, because I have better ways to spend my time than trying to make a point to someone when clearly they can't bother to be reasonable in the first place. So after I send this comment through, you are getting blocked.

I still don't know what you're trying to get at, other than to gain some kind of chip on your shoulder by "one-upping" people on an online forum, but not being so damn hostile might get you a LOT farther than behaving like a toddler having a tantrum because they didn't get what they wanted. Good grief.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

.... Dispatch im gonna need law enforcement to secure the scene and/or restrain the patient. We have a violent behavioral issue and are moving back to a safe distance with ALS and medical control on the line. Requesting additional resources and be advised possible medication or drug related. Patient seems to be highly agitated and unable to use proper reasoning...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> .... Dispatch im gonna need law enforcement to secure the scene and/or restrain the patient. We have a violent behavioral issue and are moving back to a safe distance with ALS and medical control on the line. Requesting additional resources and be advised possible medication or drug related. Patient seems to be highly agitated and unable to use proper reasoning...



Someone get the cattle prod, stat!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no jokes its a greeting in Australia i have no issue with it but its apparently really offensive to Americans


"Eyy, ya C. How ya doin'?".

I love Australia. Zero fucks given.



aloveablebunny said:


> When used in a derogatory context it's so not okay. Any word really that's used in such context is not okay. I'm not really the type to get easily offended (because I realize that half the time people are talking out of their ass anyway), but it's pretty easy to determine when someone is just trying to be downright nasty!


Then that's going to have to apply to "dick" as well, or there's inconsistency, love. 

Any word can be used in an insulting manner. I can formulate myself to make "fish" sound like a derogatory word. 

It's all about how you use it, and the context. Even if they do use it in a derogatory way, it's 100% legal, though you're not immune to the social consequences.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Requesting additional resources


... unit OpenMind responding with full complement of benzodiazepines and antipsychotics. En route to your location. Do not engage. Addional resouces inbound


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

Imma just woof now 
Woof woof woof


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

Ok, just give me a minute to pull off on the next exit. (I'm driving to Savannah right now)


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Imma just woof now
> Woof woof woof


Time for some subwoofer stuff!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> ...just give me a minute


I dont know that it's worth the effort, friend. That fella is just a sad, angry person trying to make as many other people as possible feel the same way he does.

I'm guessin' he's got a moderator lockout heading his way if he doesn't _chill the f_ck out_.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Then that's going to have to apply to "dick" as well, or there's inconsistency, love.
> 
> Any word can be used in an insulting manner. I can formulate myself to make "fish" sound like a derogatory word.
> 
> It's all about how you use it, and the context. Even if they do use it in a derogatory way, it's 100% legal, though you're not immune to the social consequences.



Yes, the word "dick" as well adheres to the same standards, not excluding it!

I'm not going to speak out loud of the um... _colorful_ descriptive terms floating around in my brain that could be used for that guy, I just reported & blocked him and now my life is instantly better. xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Time for some subwoofer stuff!



I guess I better go test out my car's stock subwoofer with this.

.... or I can just let it play through on my laptop while I take notes on my reading. I dig it


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Time for some subwoofer stuff!


Some good woofin’ right there =P
*woofs at*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

monkdragon said:


> I have first stage lung cancer, first stage heart disease, and possibly intestinal cancer, now that being said, can any of you forgive me? I am sorry I am sorry I am so sorry



You aren't going to be belting out mind-blowing reps with these, so either you lied about this, or your mega-lifting capabilities.  Doc won't let you.  Pick your poison.  

Pick a different target other than me, because I've seen desperate cries to "acknowledge my existence" for almost 20 years of Internet forums.   I always play nice until playing stupid games earns you stupid prizes.  

That being said, you tore through people's patience long before these past few hours.  You even had to create a new account, the old one was so horribly tarnished.  

The sad part?  All you need to do, is not act like you're 13.  Treat people with respect, and by that, I mean don't think 
we are so stupid as to accept everything you say.  Notice I didnt even converse with you until you tried that vore shit?  That backfired horribly, didn't it.  I don't even care about personal attacks, because well, you're opinion is pretty worthless at this point. 

I'm done, time to get back on the road.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I guess I better go test out my car's stock subwoofer with this.
> 
> .... or I can just let it play through on my laptop while I take notes on my reading. I dig it





Mabus said:


> Some good woofin’ right there =P
> *woofs at*


Cheers, my lovelies! There's a lot more good stuff from where that came from!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> time to get back on the road


Well said as always. Drive safe


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Cheers, my lovelies! There's a lot more good stuff from where that came from!



*dancing*


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You aren't going to be belting out mind-blowing reps with these, so either you lied about this, or your mega-lifting capabilities.  Doc won't let you.  Pick your poison.
> 
> Pick a different target other than me, because I've seen desperate cries to "acknowledge my existence" for almost 20 years of Internet forums.   I always play nice until playing stupid games earns you stupid prizes.
> 
> ...


Amen chief, amen :v


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 28, 2017)

*cluck*  Cuss rant and...Arf arf...ect ect-


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Cheers, my lovelies! There's a lot more good stuff from where that came from!





aloveablebunny said:


> *dancing*



*does a woofer dance* =D


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You aren't going to be belting out mind-blowing reps with these, so either you lied about this, or your mega-lifting capabilities.  Doc won't let you.  Pick your poison.
> 
> Pick a different target other than me, because I've seen desperate cries to "acknowledge my existence" for almost 20 years of Internet forums.   I always play nice until playing stupid games earns you stupid prizes.
> 
> ...



just calm down there pog i can almost guarantee you don't hit the gym all that much either just enough to get over the line

who cares if he says he can lift all the weight you're trying to prove something by arguing with him just laugh at him behind your computer screen like i am he's not saying he's a Navy Seal he's claiming he can lift a bunch of weight who cares 

his behaviour is indicative of borderline personality disorder which involves compulsive lying lack of inhibition and believing in your own lies


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 28, 2017)

What about a sandstorm O_O well sorta..


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What about a sandstorm O_O well sorta..



stale old meme you get 0/1,000,000 keks  from me


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *does a woofer dance* =D



AWOOOOOO!!

Wait..... bunnies can't awooo..... >_>


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *does a woofer dance* =D


"I've got a woofer in my boot!"

Also: Woof, buddy. WOOF!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 28, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> stale old meme you get 0/1,000,000 keks  from me


I'm I the only one who actually loves this song??? Well the original and this edited version


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I'm I the only one who actually loves this song??? Well the original and this edited version



i don't know if like is the right word but the guys at work whistle it a lot


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)

I love this comp.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I love this comp.



furry community


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "I've got a woofer in my boot!"
> 
> Also: Woof, buddy. WOOF!



*woofs majestically* ~^<^~


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs majestically* ~^<^~







Fuckin' seagulls, man. DEM FUCKIN' SEAGULLS!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)

....

I think I just found my new favorite Youtube channel.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 28, 2017)

did someone say sandstorm!?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

*Pokes head back in*


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

:3
*boops all snoots*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

*Snoot considered properly booped*


----------



## Akartoshi (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I love this comp.


Gah, the misspelling of "Whoa" triggers me in that -_-


----------



## Mabus (Oct 28, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Gah, the misspelling of "Whoa" triggers me in that -_-


Lmao x’D


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 28, 2017)

just found this wonderful work in my subs


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)

Subwoofer mix 2!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Subwoofer mix 2!


I'm going to need to buy a much bigger stereo system to handle the *AWESOMENESS* of this thread


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 28, 2017)

To lazy to draw so I did this


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

You and your Snickers lol.


----------



## Simo (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You and your Snickers lol.


Snickers solves everything
Hungry? Eat a snickers!
Want to eat alot of junk food and regret life decisions? Eat alot of snickers!
Can't find your dildo? Use a snickers!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yum



Trying hard to keep this PG-13...

A piece of @FluffyShutterbug is worth _much_ more than that


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 28, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I'm going to need to buy a much bigger stereo system to handle the *AWESOMENESS* of this thread


I use 5inch woofer speakers they don't cut it, really need 6inch 
I'm thinking of getting the SVS Prime Bookshelf Speakers one day
the problem with bookshelf speakers for computer make sure they are designed to be up close use.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 28, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Trying hard to keep this PG-13...
> 
> A piece of @FluffyShutterbug is worth _much_ more than that



Only if you can refrain from recreating the scene from "American Pie".


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 28, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Trying hard to keep this PG-13...
> 
> A piece of @FluffyShutterbug is worth _much_ more than that


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I love this comp.



Fucking gold!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 29, 2017)

Soooo.... did that guy (don't even remember his name because I blocked him) finally STFU and GTFO?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Soooo.... did that guy (don't even remember his name because I blocked him) finally STFU and GTFO?


Nope! Im still here


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Nope! Im still here



Haha! Not you xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha! Not you xD


Ooooh xp, if you were talking about the weight lifter guy he hasn't been around for awhile


----------



## Mabus (Oct 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Soooo.... did that guy (don't even remember his name because I blocked him) finally STFU and GTFO?





Crimcyan said:


> Ooooh xp, if you were talking about the weight lifter guy he hasn't been around for awhile


Sure hope so. :3
Genital Cancers like that shouldnt come here x3
*gives woofer hugs to everyone*


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Sure hope so. :3
> Genital Cancers like that shouldnt come here x3
> *gives woofer hugs to everyone*


Yayyyy woofer hug's! =3


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 29, 2017)

I should get a chromecast. Having to use hdmi cabels and moving the laptop around makes me feel like I'm in the stone age <_<


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

be more interesting thread


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

If this Civic wasn't used for anything other than work and travel, it might be worth replacing the speakers lol. 

They sound like booty trying to work through those tracks.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 29, 2017)

its 6 am.. I'm at work... and the first call out of the gate was an asshole threatening to sue... I sense a glorious day ahead of me...


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> If this Civic wasn't used for anything other than work and travel, it might be worth replacing the speakers lol.
> 
> They sound like booty trying to work through those tracks.



what is it with America and the Honda Civic its like the nations default car 80% of American's ive met irl or online have a Civic


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

Hang in there.  

Who wakes up that angry on a Sunday morning, anyways?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> what is it with America and the Honda Civic its like the nations default car 80% of American's ive met irl or online have a Civic



I have a 300M


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> what is it with America and the Honda Civic its like the nations default car 80% of American's ive met irl or online have a Civic



Cheap to buy, cheap to maintain, cheap to insure.

This one is a 95: I paid $800 for it, it gets close to 38mpg on the highway, yet has 218k miles on it.  Strictly a beater.

Keeps the miles off the real investments.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hang in there.
> 
> Who wakes up that angry on a Sunday morning, anyways?



LOL apparently people who don't pay their bills...


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I have a 300M


not a popular brand here we're more Euro brands here the only common US brands are probably Ford, Jeep..... and that's it US brand are kinda exotic the only two Chrysler's  here are the PT cruiser the soccer mum thing and ive seen about two Me Four twelves before apart from that when GMC owned Holden Pontiac were just putting their badge onto the Holden commodore so i guess that's American ish 



-..Legacy..- said:


> Cheap to buy, cheap to maintain, cheap to insure.
> 
> This one is a 95: I paid $800 for it, it gets close to 38mpg on the highway, yet has 218k miles on it.  Strictly a beater.
> 
> Keeps the miles off the real investments.



my first car was technically a 1987 BMW E3 but it never ran and it was given to me when i was 12 but my first real Car was a Jaguar Xtype which was around $10,000 at the time i think

our affordable beater is probably the Ford Fairlane/Falcon (you call them something different) but a lot of the new guys at work have been buying Mustangs for some reason they're getting big here and every post high schooler and what you guys call "boots" have them


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

We don't get that glorious thing you call a Falcon.  Aus versions of even American based manufacturers are very different.  We got a Monaro for a short time (Our GTO) and a Commodore (G8), but that's about it. 

 You guys also still have the Free trade agreement with Japan, and we don't.  We have to wait until a vehicle is under grey market to import, which is basically a certain age.  R34 GTR's are still illegal to register here, for instance.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

yeah manufacturing is a lot different you guys have rules about dealerships and factories which is why Tesla can't legally sell in some states i think you guys also have lack of quality control (from what i heard from) example is my Xtype the few times it broke down i saw people bitching about the car and talking about things that really weren't true but noticed they were all from the states with the cars being assembled in the states where as for us they're built and assembled in the UK then imported here 

also i don't think  





-..Legacy..- said:


> We have to wait until a vehicle is under grey market to import,


 is true some of your states ordered Holdens for police use but our auto jobs have died in recent years all the plants are being moved over seas in part because of the free trade agreement which is thanks to our conservatives ironically called the liberals


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

Pretty much.  Our cars are built to different standards, which is why we can't even register the exact same model from a different country here (even if we have that model already)

We have a lot, and I emphasize a lot, of red tape with vehicles.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 29, 2017)

yo


----------



## Akartoshi (Oct 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:
			
		

> be more interesting thread


Wait, now that they removed the background sound in the song, I can hear the lyrics clearly, and is it... is it a song about a school shooting? I never even noticed that O_O


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 29, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> yo



holy rice and beans! Havent seen you in a while... how you been mate?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 29, 2017)

doing okay 
how about you?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 29, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> doing okay
> how about you?



Been alright, busy busy busy, getting ready for anthro northwest, been working a ton of OT to cover the costs.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 29, 2017)

It's days like today that I kind of regret giving away my coffee maker....... I mean, this tea is great, but sometimes I just crave coffee and don't feel like leaving the house to get it!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Cheers, my lovelies! There's a lot more good stuff from where that came from!


Give me some more! *waves both tails*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's days like today that I kind of regret giving away my coffee maker....... I mean, this tea is great, but sometimes I just crave coffee and don't feel like leaving the house to get it!


Sacrefices were made


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

YAY I CAN FINALLY REPLY AGAIN, lesson learnned , dont post too fast


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

Glad that weekend is over. 800+ miles over two days. 

*Yips and flops back onto the bed*


----------



## Mabus (Oct 29, 2017)

*flops and woofs*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *flops and woofs*



*Gives the pup some cookies*


----------



## Mabus (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Gives the pup some cookies*


Not reeeeaaallly a pup but thanks Sergal friend! =P
*gives a stick that i captured*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Not reeeeaaallly a pup but thanks Sergal friend! =P
> *gives a stick that i captured*



Lol habit of having dogs most of my life.  Doggo it is. (I kinda forget about some of the odd fetishes here sometimes)

*scratches ears and throws stick*


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2017)

Tim Pool uploaded a rather interesting video on the iPhone X.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 29, 2017)

*Screeches* -__-


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

*Brrf*


----------



## Sarachaga (Oct 29, 2017)

*Moth sounds*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 29, 2017)

*chattering teeth sounds*
I'm cold.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 29, 2017)

*Chattering teeth*

I have a pair of wind-up teeth.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

Rimna said:


> *chattering teeth sounds*
> I'm cold.



Even the South was cold this weekend.  It's already snowing in Ohio, which is a couple months early in relation to the past 3 years.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Even the South was cold this weekend.  It's already snowing in Ohio, which is a couple months early in relation to the past 3 years.



can't do that its still snowing in Australia (normally its meant to be hot af now) if it was snowing in America that would mean Climate change isn't a thing and would trigger all the environmentalists


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

The earth does its cycles.  A dynamic, moving, thermal mass is a pretty big variable to attempt to calculate.

*and right into forum jail I go*

-.-


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The earth does its cycles.  A dynamic, moving, thermal mass is a pretty big variable to attempt to calculate.



sthap pointing out that the el nino and la nina cycles changed in September and and that these cycles cause most of the weather variables just triggers them further!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 29, 2017)

*takes a sip of coffee*time to get ready for the upcoming spooky
time to convert this thread for halloween related.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> *takes a sip of coffee*time to get ready for the upcoming spooky
> time to convert this thread for halloween related.



Environmentalist1: isn't it meant to be 1.7 billion degrees around this time of year giving us ammunition to blame random unrelated human things for climate change?
Environmentalist2: it is! why it it still cold and snowing!
Environmentalist3: I DONT KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Environmentalist1: isn't it meant to be 1.7 billion degrees around this time of year giving us ammunition to blame random unrelated human things for climate change?
> Environmentalist2: it is! why it it still cold and snowing!
> Environmentalist3: I DONT KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2017)

I love this playlist!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 29, 2017)

Woof ( ._.)


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

so this page turned into a roleplay/climate change topic/ music sharing , this is surelly something


----------



## Mabus (Oct 29, 2017)

*woofs loudly and angrily* >8U


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs loudly and angrily* >8U


Aww whats wrong wolfy? *patty pat*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

*starts running around Mabus, yipping up the joint.*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

What is happening here right now? *staring to both*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

ok of topic , who tf is roseruby and why is he/she posting so much on general discussion?


----------



## Mabus (Oct 29, 2017)

Dont mind me guys and gals just real close to losing my shit... xD

Ive had a really *really *crappy day... 
-w-
*woofs at and pats everyone*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Dont mind me guys and gals just real close to losing my shit... xD
> 
> Ive had a really *really *crappy day... -w-
> *woofs at and pats everyone*


Awww dont worry im here to chear you up! *Hugs and puts both tails around him*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> What is happening here right now? *staring to both*



*pokes the confused fox a few times*

Also - Rose is a spammer.  Report those stupid ads with links as you come across them.  Mods will come by later to clean it all out.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2017)

_Wef, wef!_


----------



## Mabus (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *starts running around Mabus, yipping up the joint.*





HeartlessSora said:


> Awww dont worry im here to chear you up! *Hugs and puts both tails around him*



Yayy~ -w-
*woofs at and tries not to be grumpo woofo*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *pokes to confused fox a few times*
> 
> Also - Rose is a spammer.  Report those stupid ads with links as you come across them.  Mods will come by later to clean it all out.


hey stop it! im small but smart! 

of topic- thats good to know , i was seeing if something interesting was on the general discussion and i only see that


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Wef, wef!_


yay another fox im not alone here!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2017)

Do foxes actually say "Wef, wef"? That's kinda my catchphrase, that I sort of uh, "borrowed" from another fur.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do foxes actually say "Wef, wef"? That's kinda my catchphrase, that I sort of uh, "borrowed" from another fur.


hmmmm , i dont rly know , i saw a video of a fennec fox owner recording the foxs noises and they were like screamming and stuff like that , that kind of terrified me but it was cute either way , but foxes DO bark! its a rly cute bark X3


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 29, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> so this page turned into a roleplay/climate change topic/ music sharing


That's why it's called open chat! A little bit of this, a little bit of that...


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> That's why it's called open chat! A little bit of this, a little bit of that...


yes indeed!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do foxes actually say "Wef, wef"? That's kinda my catchphrase, that I sort of uh, "borrowed" from another fur.



lol it's far from a dainty sound, that's for sure.  I had foxes on my property in GA, and they scare the day lights out of people not used to them.  Young kits playing with each other sound like demons escaping hell honestly.

*Welp, back to forum jail*






I'll add another vid here, since it'll kick me again probably.  Domesticated Red being cute.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> lol it's far from a dainty sound, that's for sure.  I had foxes on my property in GA, and they scare the day lights out of people not used to them.  Young kits playing with each other sound like demons escaping hell honestly.


My sisters almost called the cops one time because there was a fox out, doing that scream. They thought a child was being murdered or something!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> lol it's far from a dainty sound, that's for sure.  I had foxes on my property in GA, and they scare the day lights out of people not used to them.  Young kits playing with each other sound like demons escaping hell honestly.


JESUS THAT IS HORRIFYING AND CUTE AT THE SAME TIME , and thats how they sound , that is a sound that i wasnt expecting


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 29, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> HORRIFYING AND CUTE AT THE SAME TIME


Pretty much describes every child ever born, ever.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 29, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Pretty much describes every child ever born, ever.


yeaaahh.... kind of XD but the thing is , i dont rly like children XD


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> JESUS THAT IS HORRIFYING AND CUTE AT THE SAME TIME , and thats how they sound , that is a sound that i wasnt expecting


 that's actually fox for "fuck me please"


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

I Want to stop posting Grumps stuff but I just can't xp


----------



## Astus (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I Want to stop posting Grumps stuff but I just can't xp



If you want to stop, simply throw your computer/electronic devices out of the window. And if you can't either you're too emotionally attached, or computers are so advanced they have free will and are able to move and take over the world #terminatorisreal #praiseourcomputeroverlordwatson


----------



## GigaBit (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I Want to stop posting Grumps stuff but I just can't xp


Only eggs can sustain me.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

Going into post secondary I didn't expect people to be running around with spray bottles filled with soap water to test gas leaks to spray each other in the ass with it, and yelling "your cumming out your ass" then start a fight when someone gets sprayed in the face...
Did I have have too high expectations of what post secondary would be like or is my class just something else?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Going into post secondary I didn't expect people to be running around with spray bottles filled with soap water to test gas leaks to spray each other in the ass with it, and yelling "your cumming out your ass" then start a fight when someone gets sprayed in the face...
> Did I have have too high expectations of what post secondary would be like or is my class just something else?



Try living in barracks with lower Enlisted.  That's rookie stuff.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Try living in barracks with lower Enlisted.  That's rookie stuff.


I guess thats a alot worse? If so I feel silghtly better about my class. As long as someone in my class doesn't kill another person when they are high doing something stupid with a excavator...


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Try living in barracks with lower Enlisted.  That's rookie stuff.



oh fuck you, you get drunk and piss your bed the same as the rest of us 

i was sharing a transit barracks with a Captain and he was getting on a small buss on a Saturday night and he just points at me and goes "you, get on here" i said "no sir its the week end we're not even in uniform" and he jut says "i'll charge you for not wanting to have fun we're going drinking c***t" 

he's one of the best captains ever he was literally getting diggers he thought had done a good job for the past month and paying for us all to get a feed in town and get on the booze


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> oh fuck you, you get drunk and piss your bed the same as the rest of us



I was lower Enlisted  . I even stayed in the barracks after E5 for awhile, until they ran out of room and sent me off post. 

Drunken boxing in the hallways, people puking in the washing machines, one guy rebuilding a transmission in his room, an 8' Burmese python named Pandora.  And this is before 8pm on a Friday night lol.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

i don't know your rank system you also have a different rank structure than us in the states you can become a Lance Corporal within six months in Aus it takes 3-5 years and you need to do a lot of courses first


-..Legacy..- said:


> Drunken boxing in the hallways, people puking in the washing machines, one guy rebuilding a transmission in his room, an 8' Burmese python named Pandora. And this is before 8pm on a Friday night lol.



what do they expect us to do they put us in a shoebox with one reck room with no TV

rumour is they do that to get people to live off base as soon as they can since we have accommodation shortages


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

i'm a cat what can I say.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

you can say ow


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> you can say ow


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>



i must now make the two videos one added to to do list


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

*looks at chat* I think im gonna have to call my buddy, he's an expert on chat threads.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

you valued the chat at $10,000 so i want you to buy it for $10,000 giving you no profit margin


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> you valued the chat at $10,000 so i want you to buy it for $10,000 giving you no profit margin


The best I can do is $20. I will have to make room on my store shelf for it and it will be sitting there for awhile due to low demand in chat threads currently.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The best I can do is $20. I will have to make room on my store shelf for it and it will be sitting there for awhile due to low demand in chat threads currently.
> 
> Edit: Oh wait I just screwed myself...


can you do 50 in store credit?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> can you do 50 in store credit?


Due to making my show last a bit longer im gonna have to come back at you with $35 in store credit


----------



## Mabus (Oct 30, 2017)

*walks in, sees rick harrison pawn shopping*
>_>

*backs away slowly*

Imma just come back with my woofs when there’s less weird sh*t xP


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Due to making my show last a bit longer im gonna have to come back at you with $35 in store credit


37 and throw in some junk you have the dumpster and you got a deal.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 30, 2017)

TFW it took 30 seconds for me to like a comment xD


----------



## Mabus (Oct 30, 2017)

*screams*


----------



## Sarachaga (Oct 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *screams*


But why?


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Due to making my show last a bit longer im gonna have to come back at you with $35 in store credit



what about a peanut


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> 37 and throw in some junk you have the dumpster and you got a deal.


DONE DEAL!



Mabus said:


> *walks in, sees rick harrison pawn shopping*
> >_>
> 
> *backs away slowly*
> ...


The hardest part about reading this was trying not to wake people up by laughing way to hard XD


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Simo (Oct 30, 2017)

oooof, feverish, hot, cold, shaky

run down, have some sorta cold?

why do fevers give you such weird dreams?


----------



## Simo (Oct 30, 2017)

October is a bad month, and November

"Scorpio, bad spider, die!"-----

Anne Sexton


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2017)

Woof woof woof!

Err, seems my translator stopped working for a second.

I repeat: The world will be ours! Good morning, lovelies!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

*pokes head out of shop door's that you will never know what will come through these door's*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

*Walks in, sees peoples*

*confused*


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

I think the only 'furry' part of Rick Harrison is his eyebrows. Maybe


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I think the only 'furry' part of Rick Harrison is his eyebrows. Maybe




 his eyebrows are almost none existent 
Well I guess there is also the beard or whatever is down there..


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2017)

Members of the forum, beware!

My pet sandworm, RRRARWRRRRRRR is missing. Have anyone seen him? Shouldn't be too hard to spot, as he's the size of a bus. He's still very young, but you should be able to spot him easily. 

He loves to eat people's shoes, nibble on the wheels of police cars and lick on his favorite bus-flavored lollipop.

He was last seen at the shoe store.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

I haven't seen your sandworm but I can call my buddy, he's an expert on sandworms.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 30, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Happy Monday everyone
> 
> View attachment 22772


THATS AMAZING XDDDD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Walks in, sees peoples*
> 
> *confused*


*pokes leagacy head a few times* so now im not the only one confused here


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> *pokes leagacy head a few times* so now im not the only one confused here



Halloween costumes, but they are early


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Halloween costumes, but they are early


well then let them be XD


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

i was in hospital trying not to die

and none of you came to visit

it turns out i that mild shellfish allergy has now become a full blown blisters all over throat closing allergy


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i was in hospital trying not to die
> 
> and none of you came to visit


well maybe you are not interesting enough , JK  what happend to ya?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i was in hospital trying not to die
> 
> and none of you came to visit


Sorry to hear, but I just can't abandon my shop.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i was in hospital trying not to die
> 
> and none of you came to visit


You're not a part of the Council, and thus not eligible for my visit, unfortunately.

Also, the sand folks are stepping up their attacks.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> well maybe you are not interesting enough , JK  what happend to ya?



i'm fine you'll come to find that i almost die frequently its one of my quirks 

i always had this minor shellfish allergy but i had some for lunch and over the day i got a rash then blisters then my throat closed up and they had to give me a steroid shot and watch me for a few hours ive got to stay up another hour before going to bed to make sure i'm ok


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i'm fine you'll come to find that i almost die frequently its one of my quirks
> 
> i always had this minor shellfish allergy but i had some for lunch and over the day i got a rash then blisters then my throat closed up and they had to give me a steroid shot and watch me for a few hours ive got to stay up another hour before going to bed to make sure i'm ok


JESUS , are you ok now?


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> JESUS , are you ok now?



yes please stop making this super cerial i'm not making a meme people on here will tell you i actually do almost die a lot mostly cause of my job as Infantry


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

mum always said if i ever died i'd wake up an hour later with a note saying "i don't want you" signed Satan


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> mum always said if i ever died i'd wake up an hour later with a note saying "i don't want you" signed Satan


In my case it would be "Yakamaru. I don't want any of you shit. GTFO. Oh, and I spoke with God, too. He doesn't want your crap either, so we've decided to let you back down to Earth, let your species deal with you. I pity them."


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> In my case it would be "Yakamaru. I don't want any of you shit. GTFO. Oh, and I spoke with God, too. He doesn't want your crap either, so we've decided to let you back down to Earth, let your species deal with you. I pity them."



i think she meant more like this 





i was always such a morbid cartman like kid with a weird proficiency with weapons you could hand me anything a crossbow a shotgun a traditional bow and i'd be an expert with it in like an hour its probably why i'm good at my job


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i think she meant more like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

But what ever it is, the best I could do is $30


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 22789
> But what ever it is, the best I could do is $30



please your prices are too high my addiction to buying literally useless crap makes me keep coming to your store that requires a 5 hour wait in line


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> please your prices are too high my addiction to buying literally useless crap makes me keep coming to your store that requires a 5 hour wait in line


Thank you for your feed back we will shorten our line ups and jack up our prices so you keep coming back till we own your soul! Then we will sell it to satan for a 2nd shop!
We appreciate your business with us!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Thank you for your feed back we will shorten our line ups and jack up our prices so you keep coming back till we own your soul! Then we will sell it to satan for a 2nd shop!
> We appreciate your business with us!


how much for this yamaha receiver that you are selling?

seeing all these drama threads i'm starting to think you guys enjoy these kinds of things
turned on maybe?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> how much for this yamaha receiver that you are selling?


Scince it was used by King Charles,I have the shelf price of $10,000 but for you, I'm able to wiggle it down to $8000 and im only making 4k profit on this one.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Scince it was used by King Charles,I have the shelf price of $10,000 but for you, I'm able to wiggle it down to $8000 and im only making 4k profit on this one.


is it filled with dust and bedbugs and I won't buy it, if it functions?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> is it filled with dust and bedbugs and I won't buy it, if it functions?


No bed bugs. For functions, im going to call my buddy, he's an expert on Yamaha receivers 

Also i'm tired of alot of the drama so i'm just spewing memes now..


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> No bed bugs. For functions, im going to call my buddy, he's an expert on Yamaha receivers
> 
> Also i'm tired of alot of the drama so i'm just spewing memes now..


about this buddy is he like made up on the spot just a random dude found in the park?
another picture I found


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Also i'm tired of alot of the drama so i'm just spewing memes now..



what Drama?


----------



## Mabus (Oct 30, 2017)

Awooooooo


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

Dogs always barking and howling here!!!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Awooooooo


Lets just go play on a lake and leave the drama behind for awhile


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Awooooooo


Im going have to hit you back with 1 woof and thats barely making a profit for me.
*woof*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 30, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Lets just go play on a lake and leave the drama behind for awhile
> View attachment 22791


Im with you bro!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 30, 2017)

Did someone say drama?!?!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

did someone say lake trip!?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Did someone say drama?!?!
> View attachment 22792


The finn is looking to fight! Who's gonna be his 1st victim


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

When folks getall spun up and fit fur fightn', I just tip back my hat 'n enjoy the show.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

How to find every single cut on your hand:

Wash parts with Technical Alcohol.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

if we go on a lake trip who's buying the food? uh.. i'm just saying you know.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 30, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> if we go on a lake trip who's buying the food? uh.. i'm just saying you know.


NOT ME!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 30, 2017)

*makes roast beef* >:3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

...

*has no roast beef in fridge*

*realized I haven't been grocery shopping for a week  *

Dominos it is tonight.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

*Pets Crim*


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Pets Crim*


Dammmmit legacy its illegal 
The cops are notified, but judging on the city I live in they wont care so your fine... For now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

*Toothy smiles*


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Toothy smiles*


Be nice now Legacy...
<Gives _that look_ over his reading glasses>


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 30, 2017)

This last week has been hell. 


Found out my mom has cancer.
My Nephew passed away. 
My Niece has been left to fight for her life after being born 15 weeks too early.
I almost lost my job.
Found out my Aunt is dying of brain cancer.
Was told I will be spending the next week in a piece of frozen tundra. 

   Life is a vicious horse who hates lube that is after my butt it seems.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> This last week has been hell.
> 
> 
> Found out my mom has cancer.
> ...




well the chats going to stay awkwardly silent until some one says something so it looks like its up to old man GreenZone

1. i'm sorry my mum also died in front of me this might seem messed up but you'll probably feel a little better when she's gone apart from general mourning and grief there's also a lot of anxiety waiting for it to happen "what will happen when she's gone? will the world explode?" but there's some comfort in knowing they're not in pain anymore 

2. also sorry not had that experience though

3. that's really messed up

4. but you still have it look at positives

4. my uncle died last month from cancer actually

6. why?


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> How to find every single cut on your hand:
> 
> Wash parts with Technical Alcohol.



have you heard of this magical thing called a diesel bath

HAVE YOU MR ENGINEER!?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

sorry to hear all that @Shoiyo


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> This last week has been hell.
> 
> 
> Found out my mom has cancer.
> ...



That is a lot to deal with. 

Spend time with them.  I'm a bit numb to the concept of mourning death, but I do wish I had more opportunity to spend time with my Grandfather.  I was stuck in the desert, unable to visit




GreenZone said:


> have you heard of this magical thing called a diesel bath
> 
> HAVE YOU MR ENGINEER!?



Nots an Engineer.  And no, I try not to bath in JP8 or Hydraulic Fluid.  That stuff causes cancer and stuff.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Spend time with them.  I'm a bit numb to the concept of mourning death, but I do wish I had more opportunity to spend time with my Grandfather.  I was stuck in the desert, unable to visit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep my second job was at a manufactorium repairing hydraulics they told me to wear gloves when handling the hydraulic fluid never did and now my hands are dry and constantly flaking i need to use hand moisturiser to stop it


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> yep my second job was at a manufactorium repairing hydraulics they told me to wear gloves when handling the hydraulic fluid never did and now my hands are dry and constantly flaking i need to use hand moisturiser to stop it


reminds me of putting my hands in fabric bleach just thinking it was normal bleach it dried my hands for months and they would feel stiff.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> yep my second job was at a manufactorium repairing hydraulics they told me to wear gloves when handling the hydraulic fluid never did and now my hands are dry and constantly flaking i need to use hand moisturiser to stop it



you should file for workers comp


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

Ummmmm I wanted to know if I could have 2 paypal accounts with the same bank, not how to cross breed animals????? Wth google


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

uh huh.. what were you REALLY  looking for...


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> uh huh.. what were you REALLY  looking for...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

I should be... you would be in so much trouble!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

Trouble can go two different ways


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

... bow chicka wow wow .....


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

I wonder what's behind the Snickers bar? OwO






Is a stick, bamboozled


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you should file for workers comp



i can't they told me to use gloves and i ignored them


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

lol good job


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> uh huh.. what were you REALLY  looking for...



i got a better one


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

My youtube is also horrible for recommendations, it would recommend how to breed cows and horses. I'm starting to think my neighbors are using my wifi...


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

no i searched "can 2 different" and it came up with the same suggestions


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> no i searched "can 2 different" and it came up with the same suggestions


Huh, well I can answer yes for turtles...
But Im still pretty sure my neighbors are using my wifi for some shady stuff, they once asked if my uncle wanted to go to a dress up orgy night culb...
The dude was 65 years old inside a giant unstuffed bear plushie...


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Huh, well I can answer yes for turtles...
> But Im still pretty sure my neighbors are using my wifi for some shady stuff, they once asked if my uncle wanted to go to a dress up orgy night culb...
> The dude was 65 years old inside a giant unstuffed bear plushie...



yeah but you're forgetting something 

i found this article 
worldnewsdailyreport.com: Overweight German man who joined ISIS says they used him as sex slave


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

Sucking 20 dicks in one day, I wonder if he can go in the book of world records for that.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

36 DICKS!!!....


In a row...?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

well this is a saved sentence on my phone and its now or never

FUCK ME IN THE ASS WITH 30 DICKS ONE AFTER ANOTHER, FILL ME UP WITH SEAMAN BABY-Arin Hanson

uuughghhhhh why do I have such horrible stuff on my phone..


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> well this is a saved sentence on my phone and its now or never
> 
> FUCK ME IN THE ASS WITH 30 DICKS ONE AFTER ANOTHER, FILL ME UP WITH SEAMAN BABY-Arin Hanson
> 
> uuughghhhhh why do I have such horrible stuff on my phone..



Lol wtf


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

*Goes and does Sergally things*


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2017)

Was rereading the novel Wuthering Heights while a bit feverish yesterday. What a haunting and enigmatic book. Was also very cold windy and rainy as I did which helped set the mood. Odd...in a way it's almost a vampire novel in a symbolic way.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2017)

Gotta get my wisdom teeth yanked tomorrow, gonna be high as fuсk.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Gotta get my wisdom teeth yanked tomorrow, gonna be high as fuсk.



Looking forward to some epic shitposting, so don't disappoint


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Looking forward to some epic shitposting, so don't disappoint


I'm suspecting it will end up something leike dis.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

tomorrow i'm too busy trying to not die 

i was put on steroids if you have never been on them they make you feel like absolute shit it shuts off your immune system so any virus in your body takes control so you're getting better but at the same time you're getting sicker


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Just follow your doc's word, and don't be shy about letting them know if something's going sideways.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Just follow your doc's word, and don't be shy about letting them know if something's going sideways.



nah so before before i joined up i left Pre-Med so i know how this shit works like i know what to look for if somethings going wrong Corticosteroids dampen your immune system and there's a ton of shit wrong with taking steroids but technically its keeping me alive right now so i have to take them

like you got

Excessive working out (you don't feel muscles burn or tire its not like Anabolic steroids that just build muscle from nothing)
irritability
Anorexia or increased apatite
Water retention
joint pain
bunch of other stuff PLUS if you take them more than 5 days you become addicted and when you stop your course need to go through withdrawls

so after the 5th day i'm stopping i'm not finishing the bottle


----------



## Naresie (Oct 31, 2017)

Man the spambots have been going extra nuts on the forums lately, or maybe that's just normal.

Also fun having to be my own IT expert for my very special computer lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2017)

Naresie said:


> Man the spambots have been going extra nuts on the forums lately, or maybe that's just normal.
> 
> Also fun having to be my own IT expert for my very special computer lol.


FAF doesn't have enough staff, unfortunately. The ones we do have tend to not always have the time to deal with it.

Which is why I've asked them to get more staff, preferably someone who frequents the forums often.


----------



## Naresie (Oct 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> FAF doesn't have enough staff, unfortunately. The ones we do have tend to not always have the time to deal with it.
> 
> Which is why I've asked them to get more staff, preferably someone who frequents the forums often.



Yeah, I certainly think that would be a good idea, would be cool for everyone and would make the forums look a little more inviting with less junk around.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

It's usually only bad late at night, into early morning (EST-US).  Mungo and SSJ3 do a good job with getting it taken care of, but they are starting to make several accounts during the day.  Used to just be one user, now it's 4-5 (same person)


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

I wonder how much the person makes for running those bots


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

ok i am not taking this medication anymore it is not normal to wake up at 5 past midnight feeling like you're about to OD on caffeine going




then proceeding to do two hours of PT followed by a 15km run and not feeling a thing


i am close to calling An ambulance right now because i still have all the energy in the world like genuinely i'm freaking out over this


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> ok i am not taking this medication anymore it is not normal to wake up at 5 past midnight feeling like you're about to OD on caffeine going
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your heart rate is spiking, at rest for no reason, you need to seek the professionals.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> If your heart rate is spiking, at rest for no reason, you need to seek the professionals.



my heart rate is normal i'm just like really fucking buzzed and running feels effortless like its walking and weights feels like they're made of foam like this isn't normal

usually i can do around 45-60 push ups i did 120 just before


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

guess i'm more correct in saying i'm worried i'm enjoying an obvious side effect and that i'll hurt myself cause i can't feel any strain


----------



## Mabus (Oct 31, 2017)

Woof


----------



## DakaraiDragon (Oct 31, 2017)

Woof


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

why, why always with the woofing there's litterally pages of people just woofing


----------



## Mabus (Oct 31, 2017)

*woofing intensifies* =P


----------



## DakaraiDragon (Oct 31, 2017)

WOOF!


----------



## Mabus (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> why, why always with the woofing there's litterally pages of people just woofing



Welcome to my domain >:3
*woofs at you*


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

*bbruff*


----------



## DakaraiDragon (Oct 31, 2017)

Is that the sound of a sergal?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

DakaraiDragon said:


> Is that the sound of a sergal?



By canon, I am supposedly able to mimic a lot of other animals.  Avian-style throat structure.

Mick39's (creator of Vilous) Goldring Wiki goes into a little detail about it.  He really spent a lot of time with designing them.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 31, 2017)

DakaraiDragon said:


> Is that the sound of a sergal?


It is now =P


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> By canon, I am supposedly able to mimic a lot of other animals.  Avian-style throat structure.
> 
> Mick39's (creator of Vilous) Goldring Wiki goes into a little detail about it.  He really spent a lot of time with designing them.




false you're a sex toy designed for Vore nothing else


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> false you're a sex toy designed for Vore nothing else



At least I'm getting some :X


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> At least I'm getting some :X



false i organised a root for the week end but i got sick and had to bail


----------



## Mabus (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> false you're a sex toy designed for Vore nothing else


Also designed for battle, and evolved from thousands of years of evolution on an alien world, and born from an author’s creativity...

List goes on a bit =P


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

"what is my purpose?"
"you were created to make Vore porn"
"oh my god"
"yeah welcome to the club pal"


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> why, why always with the woofing...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Also designed for battle, and evolved from thousands of years of evolution on an alien world, and born from an author’s creativity...
> 
> List goes on a bit =P



Yep, all Sergal are soldiers to some extent, trained as soon as possible. 

I just love this pic (credit to mick39 again).


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yep, all Sergal are soldiers to some extent, trained as soon as possible.
> 
> I just love this pic (credit to mick39 again).
> 
> View attachment 22851


Sergals are fucking badass. I think I'll go finish my sergal ref now...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Sergals are fucking badass. I think I'll go finish my sergal ref now...



Please do

*looks around and sees no other Sergals*


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Please do
> 
> *looks around and sees no other Sergals*


Yeah, seriously. If I wasn't a bird, I'd be a sergal. 100% positive about that.

Dare I say that I think about completely changing over to a sergal from time to time...


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Please do
> 
> *looks around and sees no other Sergals*



the furry that got me into the fandom was a Sergal


----------



## DakaraiDragon (Oct 31, 2017)

Sergals are the ultimate choice because they are fantastical but not overused like... dragons


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragons are fun to paint pretty pink flowers on their scales, though...

Edit: Though I would love to dye the fur of Sergals pink and rainbow sparkle colors, too : P


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> all Sergal are soldiers to some extent, trained as soon as possible



I saw the drawing and instantly heard in my head, '_Protectors of the Earth_' from TSFH


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Simo said:


> Dragons are fun to paint pretty pink flowers on their scales, though...
> 
> Edit: Though I would love to dye the fur of Sergals pink and rainbow sparkle colors, too : P



you are such a happy camp little fluff ball aren't you simo


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I saw the drawing and instantly heard in my head, '_Protectors of the Earth_' from TSFH



two steps just lowers the coolness factor


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Nobody has really dropped a truly feral Sergal digitigrade suit yet (that is proportionate), that I'm aware of. 


Time and resources allowing, that is my end game.   I'm also planning the full armor, although it will be finish grade carbon fiber (not a canon material, but I did email Vilous awhile about options to stay canon)


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> you are such a happy camp little fluff ball aren't you simo



Yep!

Step aside TMNTs...my new concept:

Rainbow Sparkle Ninja Sergals!


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep!
> 
> Step aside TMNTs...my new concept:
> 
> Rainbow Sparkle Ninja Sergals!



fuck i can't stop singing that now


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nobody has really dropped a truly feral Sergal digitigrade suit yet (that is proportionate), that I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> Time and resources allowing, that is my end game.   I'm also planning the full armor, although it will be finish grade carbon fiber (not a canon material, but I did email Vilous awhile about options to stay canon)


Ever heard of Rinn? He's my favorite fursuit dancer.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


>


That thumbnail makes me want to hurl


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Ever heard of Rinn? He's my favorite fursuit dancer.



Aw, he's really cute!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 31, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> That thumbnail makes me want to hurl


Videos like that are responsible for much of the hate, fear and loathing directed at furries.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Videos like that are responsible for much of the hate, fear and loathing directed at furries.




False you mean videos like that are responsible for spreading the truth 

lets not kid ourselves everytime you open FA minimum 40% is soft yiff or sexual in nature


----------



## Mabus (Oct 31, 2017)

Immmm just gonna woof.
Woofing is happiness ^<^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Ever heard of Rinn? He's my favorite fursuit dancer.



I have and I love the suit, he's probably the closest I've seen. 

 It's more of a head issue, because of how the head is shaped.  It's flat, and the eyes are high to that plane.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

you really can't you need to be able to fit in the suit here's a real world Sergal statue


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> you really can't you need to be able to fit in the suit here's a real world Sergal statue



Pretty much.  You can't use the eyes like a regular suit let you.  But, neither do the velociraptor suits.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I have and I love the suit, he's probably the closest I've seen.
> 
> It's more of a head issue, because of how the head is shaped.  It's flat, and the eyes are high to that plane.


Ah, I see what you mean. Check out this maker:




Her sergal heads are by far the most realistic ones I've seen.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

you could use that shit that headsocks and shemaghs are made of they're usually made for you to see through them if you really had to conceal yourself that badly


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

I love Boss' character in the white business suit.  The art that's been commissioned for Boss is high on my respect list. 

And the black coloration on the side of Coma's head, was more than decoration.  It's a pre-emptive measure to be able to see (if it takes me in that direction.  I'm going to wait until I have time to start framing out the structure first anyways.  I'm way too busy right now.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 31, 2017)

When I was being driven to work today, my driver ran over a black cat. ...Now I feel depressed. Poor Mr. Whiskers. :C


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> When I was being driven to work today, my driver ran over a black cat. ...Now I feel depressed. Poor Mr. Whiskers. :C



omg.. I think you go straight to hell for running over a black cat on Halloween


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> omg.. I think you go straight to hell for running over a black cat on Halloween


What time shall I be taking you then is left afternoon convenient?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

hello hello , what have i missed here?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> What time shall I be taking you then is left afternoon convenient?




lol I have a black cat at home, I have respect for black cats on Halloween


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I have a black cat at home, I have respect for black cats on Halloween



black cats are the worst they're overly friendly my neighbours cat comes into my house all the time its annoying


----------



## Baalf (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> omg.. I think you go straight to hell for running over a black cat on Halloween



Oh man, I feel bad for the van driver, now.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> black cats are the worst they're overly friendly my neighbours cat comes into my house all the time its annoying



mine isn't... mine really doesn't like people in general except for me. He is my familiar in so many ways, he sleeps by my head and doesn't leave my side, but he definitely doesn't like other people


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 31, 2017)

comon we need 39 more pages to a thousand! mew?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

*Yip?*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

38!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> 38!


sorry meant pages.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

so at work there's a few Neo Nazis they're self proclaimed but they don't hold ill will towards other races or gays and stuff they just have hard line nationalistic stances on a lot of things like no same sex marriage or that people shouldn't be allowed to move to Australia simply because they want to they should have something to offer the nation like a degree for a job positions we can't fill bring back national service etc etc 

any way they were talking about Hitler and all that and i forget how it came up in conversation but i told them how Rommel was actually Anti Nazi and he wanted Hitler arrested and tried 

these so called "Neo Nazis" didn't even know who Rommel was... i swear people from both sides of the political extremes are mentally handicapped


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

that's because if you are any kind of intelligent, you wouldn't be involved in politics in the first place!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 31, 2017)

Politics is trash now better to talk about cats and how amazing they are.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> that's because if you are any kind of intelligent, you wouldn't be involved in politics in the first place!



to be fair in year 7-8 we had to do a Humanities project and mine was called "how i would take over the world" my mum was called and i had to see a councillor because the teacher wasn't so much concerned about the subject but her words are "i don't know what's worse the fact you go around thinking like this or that this could actually work"

it was basically exploiting different loopholes in constitutions laws and treaties by faking attacks and different things to gain more and more power  

my mum banned me from going into law or politics 



ACaracalFromWork said:


> Politics is trash now better to talk about cats and how amazing they are.



false cats are the worst animals in existence


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> to be fair in year 7-8 we had to do a Humanities project and mine was called "how i would take over the world" my mum was called and i had to see a councillor because the teacher wasn't so much concerned about the subject but her words are "i don't know what's worse the fact you go around thinking like this or that this could actually work"
> 
> it was basically exploiting different loopholes in constitutions laws and treaties by faking attacks and different things to gain more and more power
> 
> ...




I'm a cat, you asshole! lol *scowl*


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I'm a cat, you asshole! lol *scowl*



and i'm a doggo 

*bork, bork, bjork*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

*slowly creeps out*

Not my fight..


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> and i'm a doggo
> 
> *bork, bork, bjork*



lol I love Bjork!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

*koolaid man jumps through the wall*
I'm a drink! OH YEAH!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> to be fair in year 7-8 we had to do a Humanities project and mine was called "how i would take over the world" my mum was called and i had to see a councillor because the teacher wasn't so much concerned about the subject but her words are "i don't know what's worse the fact you go around thinking like this or that this could actually work"
> 
> it was basically exploiting different loopholes in constitutions laws and treaties by faking attacks and different things to gain more and more power
> 
> my mum banned me from going into law or politics


teach me your stratigic way to control the world!


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

i can't remember it all it was like 8 pages long


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

doggo = bad memories


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

im too lazy to check out what is actually happening here


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

This is what's happening


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

well the thumbnail says everything


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

lol all I see is a black square.. it definitely says a lot


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 31, 2017)

post halloween/spooky related?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

this is not good guys! its almost 3 AM for me and its halloween (its actually first of november) , i would love to see actually some paranormal activity on my house and i do believe that my house is haunted!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> this is not good guys! its almost 3 AM for me and its halloween (its actually first of november) , i would love to see actually some paranormal activity on my house and i do believe that my house is haunted!


Pull out a Luigi bored, or draw a pentagram with red paint and start talking tounges. That may make some paranormal results


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't believe in the afterlife or ghosts or any of that stuff...  I wish I did, I just cant buy it.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Pull out a Luigi bored, or draw a pentagram with red paint and start talking tounges. That may make some paranormal results


YOU WANT ME POSSESSED OR SOMETHING!? (2 mins left)


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> YOU WANT ME POSSESSED OR SOMETHING!? (2 mins left)


YOU DID ASK FOR PARANORMAL STUFF


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> YOU DID ASK FOR PARANORMAL STUFF


BUT I DONT WANT TO DIE OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT! (3:01 am) im actually gonna try and record and go around the house


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> BUT I DONT WANT TO DIE OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT! (3:01 am) im actually gonna try and record and go around the house


If you cant find anything scary just remember that mirrors will always have a scary image


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> If you cant find anything scary just remember that mirrors will always have a scary image


hmmmmmmmmm , im quite cute just so you know but its a good place to see any way XD


----------



## closetcutie (Oct 31, 2017)

Speaking of mirrors and Halloween... this is gonna sound kinda weird, but you gotta trust me on this one. Go to a room with a mirror, and have it dimly lit (there has to be some light so you can see). Stand a few feet back from the mirror, but still fairly close. Now's the tricky part. Look DIRECTLY into your eyes and. Don't. Stop. Looking. Just have a staring contest with yourself, you can blink, but don't look away at any point! After about 30 seconds to a minute, weeeeeiiiiirrrrdddddd shit will start to happen. It's a weird mind trick and I don't exactly remember the science behind it, but it's quite the wild ride. Expect lots of freaky face distortions, and if you ever get too freaked out, feel free to look away. But hey, if you want smth spooky to do on Halloween, I suggest giving it a shot ^-^


----------



## Old Fashioned (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Luigi bored



XD I'm dying!


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 31, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> XD I'm dying!


I haven't laughed that hard in a while XD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

closetcutie said:


> Speaking of mirrors and Halloween... this is gonna sound kinda weird, but you gotta trust me on this one. Go to a room with a mirror, and have it dimly lit (there has to be some light so you can see). Stand a few feet back from the mirror, but still fairly close. Now's the tricky part. Look DIRECTLY into your eyes and. Don't. Stop. Looking. Just have a staring contest with yourself, you can blink, but don't look away at any point! After about 30 seconds to a minute, weeeeeiiiiirrrrdddddd shit will start to happen. It's a weird mind trick and I don't exactly remember the science behind it, but it's quite the wild ride. Expect lots of freaky face distortions, and if you ever get too freaked out, feel free to look away. But hey, if you want smth spooky to do on Halloween, I suggest giving it a shot ^-^


YES IM TOTALLY GONNA DO THAT! thank you for the suggestion! and i think i never saw you around here , nice to meet ya closetcutie :3
so i did record a bit of me talkin and waiting for some answers and i heard some weird thomps , and i heard it before! pretty dam cool if you ask me


----------



## Old Fashioned (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you @Crimcyan, that really made my day!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Thank you @Crimcyan, that really made my day!


Lol i was hoping someone would notice XD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Lol i was hoping someone would notice XD


i did notice just so you know!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

Middle of playing mario odyssey, I couldn't resist not to use luigi =p


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Middle of playing mario odyssey, I couldn't resist not to use luigi =p


luigi is the best!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2017)

After reading over the brochure the dentist gave me for my wisdom teeth, I can honestly say I'm shitting bricks. This guy better be good, I'm paying him 1.5k to remove two of the fuckers.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> After reading over the brochure the dentist gave me for my wisdom teeth, I can honestly say I'm shitting bricks. This guy better be good, I'm paying him 1.5k to remove two of the fuckers.


omg.. that sounds like a lot more then it should cost


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> After reading over the brochure the dentist gave me for my wisdom teeth, I can honestly say I'm shitting bricks. This guy better be good, I'm paying him 1.5k to remove two of the fuckers.


THAT MUCH MONEY!? wow i hope he doesnt fuck up


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> After reading over the brochure the dentist gave me for my wisdom teeth, I can honestly say I'm shitting bricks. This guy better be good, I'm paying him 1.5k to remove two of the fuckers.


what mostly can go wrong is they hyper extend your jaw so it pops and clicks when you try to open it all the way. Happened to me, you'll just forget about it after awhile.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> omg.. that sounds like a lot more then it should cost





HeartlessSora said:


> THAT MUCH MONEY!? wow i hope he doesnt fuck up


His going rate is usually 1.8 - 1.9.


Crimcyan said:


> what mostly can go wrong is they hyper extend your jaw so it pops and clicks when you try to open it all the way. Happened to me, you'll just forget about it after awhile.


I'll be discussing that with him. He's not giving me future ear and jaw problems if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 1, 2017)

plus.. who knows what they'll do to you while your asleep....


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

Fucking dentists rly


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> plus.. who knows what they'll do to you while your asleep....


Oh no, I'll be conscious to enjoy the horror show.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Fucking dentists rly


Let the good times roll... :v


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

well i just hope everything goes well


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> well i just hope everything goes well


So do I. And, thanks.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Fucking dentists rly



Dentistry is one of those really fucking annoying things where under most healthcare insurances and public health systems its deemed as "aesthetic" insurance or social security only comes in if you're about to lose a tooth cause a cavity has become so big


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 1, 2017)

@Mr. Fox 

Hey, you're not alone. Getting all four of mine ripped out next week!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> @Mr. Fox
> 
> Hey, you're not alone. Getting all four of mine ripped out next week!


THAT MUST BE A NIGHTMARE! JESUS


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 1, 2017)

I just had like... 6? pulled within the last couple of months... had all my teeth until just recently, but yeaah... I have at least two or three more that need to come out and then getting a partial to pop in there.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I just had like... 6? pulled within the last couple of months... had all my teeth until just recently, but yeaah... I have at least two or three more that need to come out and then getting a partial to pop in there.


I ONLY SEE TORTURE RIGHT NOW WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

Thats why you become a dentist, big money just to pull a tooth


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Thats why you become a dentist, big money just to pull a tooth


and dont forget! to see ppl surfer too!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> and dont forget! to see ppl surfer too!


That's half the fun


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 1, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> I ONLY SEE TORTURE RIGHT NOW WHAT THE HELL



its because dentists are so damn expensive, and if you are on any sort of low income medical insurance, you might as well just forget seeing a dentist until you have to have something pulled... so it results in eventually having a butt load of teeth pulled at the same time...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

6+ spam accounts at once.  Someone is really getting frustrated apparently lol.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 1, 2017)

Have been puffing fire at the spam


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This is what's happening


I am _soooo_ the dog


----------



## Simo (Nov 1, 2017)

OMG...there's three skunks on here at the same time!

We shall rule the forum!


----------



## Astus (Nov 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG...there's three skunks on here at the same time!
> 
> We shall rule the forum!



Plz, skunks stink ~


----------



## Simo (Nov 1, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> Plz, skunks stink ~



Not as bad as you will, after ya get sprayed for being sassy! : P


----------



## Astus (Nov 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> Not as bad as you will, after ya get sprayed for being sassy! : P



Just so you know, I had something really sassy written up but my Internet crashed on me >.> that's one skunk-be-gone promotion down the drain


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

sooooooo i played civ 5 for the first time in ages i had some balancing mods but i forgot about one mod in particular

any way'm winning most of the time shits great then about idk 12 hours of gameplay in i'm near the end making tons of money researching all of the things

then i find this mysterious "other nation" that's some how always has a score X3 higher than mine but this new nation doesn't like me or is even Human

out of nowhere Celestia goes "taste the rainbow mother fucker" and just fucks everything up fucking beyond pissed i forgot that the fucking pony race mod was on there and bronies being bronies of course its an op as fuck race i nearly put a hole through my monitor fucking sessions and all the saves are fucking useless now


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


>



my civ session end game in a nutshell why do ponies need so many nukes


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

Motivational quote for Wednesday's


----------



## Mabus (Nov 1, 2017)

*wolfs around*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *wolfs around*



*Werewolfs it up with you*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 1, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> *Werewolfs it up with you*


Wished i could see your image =P
*wolfing intensifies*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wished i could see your image =P
> *wolfing intensifies*



This is honestly how I remember him whenever I see that notorious "IMG" all by its lonesome.

*Runs around like an idiot, yipping the place Into oblivion*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2017)

Well, finally got them yanked and the procedure seemed fairly straightforward. A few stitches and a bit of bleeding later, I only hope that everything comes right. Lol I can't feel my mouth.


----------



## Naresie (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


>



Oh my god this is the best video I've ever seen.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 1, 2017)

Signed up for more OT for the convention funds... 18 hour work day tomorrow


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Signed up for more OT for the convention funds... 18 hour work day tomorrow



Just don't kill yourself, before you get there.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Just don't kill yourself, before you get there.




I think that runs me somewhere in the neighborhood of 115 hours on this check...


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

YAS I CAN REPLY AGAIN


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 1, 2017)

^^ like the new avitar


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> ^^ like the new avitar


you have my thanks X3 it wasnt i that drew it , it was a artist X3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

*observes an empty, lifeless open chat*

*erf?*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

*blood curdling foxxo yip*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

*Screeches even louder at the Foxxo*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

*bamboozled*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

*hugs the confused fox*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

Yayyyyyy hugs, but no pets!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Sergal did not violate any aforementioned rules with the hug.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 1, 2017)

oh herro!


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Signed up for more OT for the convention funds... 18 hour work day tomorrow



this is why i like my job you get paid for random shit i swear you will just stand there and be like


*fart*




i got paid #$580 yesterday and u don't even know what it was for


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

"The speed of powder"... Is this commercial for cocaine?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> oh herro!


Hello Hello there lil bunny :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 1, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hello Hello there lil bunny :3



Hiiii!!! *wiggles nose*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh my you are a cute one , hows life goin there *waves both tails*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> "The speed of powder"... Is this commercial for cocaine?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 22937


W T F


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

ok well doesn't anyone have anything interesting to talk about other than RPing


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 1, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh my you are a cute one , hows life goin there *waves both tails*



:3

Life is alright, busy, getting ready for my final exam this weekend, and then so ready for a break for the holidays!

How are you?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> ok well doesn't anyone have anything interesting to talk about other than RPing



Plenty, but sometimes all the effort I have left from my day is enough for casual conversation, not deep intellectual debate.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> W T F



Metalocalypse was an adult animated series here in the US.  Pic was of Dr. Rockso, the Rock and Roll clown, who had a serious cocaine problem lol.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Plenty, but sometimes all the effort I have left from my day is enough for casual conversation, not deep intellectual debate.



then talk about your day rabbit


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Plenty, but sometimes all the effort I have left from my day is enough for casual conversation, not deep intellectual debate.



Pretty much.  I'm about to hit the bed myself.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Metalocalypse was an adult animated series here in the US.  Pic was of Dr. Rockso, the Rock and Roll clown, who had a serious cocaine problem lol.



I DO C-C-C-C-C-C-COCAINE!!!


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

its just every time its "*woofs* *hugs* *wiggles nose* 

it was like that earlier in the year and mods told everyone to knock it off cause it was being perceived as spam


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

Also going to bed soon but Today was easy, all I did today was just go to a awards ceremony for winning a scholarship from my school. Not excited to wake up at 4am tommorow for school tho...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> its just every time its "*woofs* *hugs* *wiggles nose*
> 
> it was like that earlier in the year and mods told everyone to knock it off cause it was being perceived as spam




If it was several pages in a row, I could semi-understand that.  A few posts is hardly "spamming".  There's also plenty of other material available.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> If it was several pages in a row, I could semi-understand that.  A few posts is hardly "spamming".  There's also plenty of other material available.



no i was telling you guys to be careful with doing it too much kinda 

there was also this one girl she just wrote something like "meh" or some noise on everything and it often came off as looking bitchy and people went off for her over that even though that wasn't her intent but some one mentioned how some one died and the response being "meh" is probably not being the smartest idea


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

Meh.... *foxxo yip*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> then talk about your day rabbit



I woke up, after quite the lackluster night of sleep - not enough, and not restful. Showered, got ready for work, ate, and then proceeded to spend ~1 hour in traffic dealing with impatient and idiotic drivers. Conducted the morning staff meeting, checked and responded to e-mails, and started to finish the ongoing project of invoice reconciliation so that last month's billing can finally be completed. Coordinated with my graphics team to get all of our clients' digital assets sent to the vendor for upload and tracking implementation. Verified that everything was live for November campaigns. Completed the rest of this last unit's coursework for school. Left to go get an early lunch and caffeine to shake the painful headache that had been plaguing me for a week. Returned to the office, responded to more e-mails, assisted the media department with software issues, received the weekly shipment of office supplies & stored them, started working on getting a headcount for Friday's lunch and to pick the place I wanted to order from. Left work early to go to an office happy hour and proceeded to eat delicious Tex-Mex, drink two very much-needed margaritas, and have good casual conversation with coworkers. Drove home, cleaned the litter boxes, fed the cats & rabbit, started to review for my course's final, chatted with the professor regarding grades, updated my LinkedIn profile and work history, made a cup of spearmint tea, let the bunny out to run around for a while, did the dishes, logged on here since I had some rare spare time. Now I have expended what was left of my effort describing my day instead of engaging in casual chat, and it's time for bed. Happy now?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

MEDS said:


> Post anything here. All of the garbage you want to say but are too lazy to make a topic in GD. Essentially This is a chatroom.
> 
> I proposed this in the suggestion box
> forums.furaffinity.net: Open Chat
> Hopefully this gets stickied, but until then, if you want it keep it bumped!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks, @-..Legacy..- , now I need to go re-watch Metalocalypse!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

It's a crying shame, that the show was cancelled on legal issues.  Nobody will ever know what ends up happening.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm just gonna leave this here...................

Goodnight xD


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I woke up, after quite the lackluster night of sleep - not enough, and not restful. Showered, got ready for work, ate, and then proceeded to spend ~1 hour in traffic dealing with impatient and idiotic drivers. Conducted the morning staff meeting, checked and responded to e-mails, and started to finish the ongoing project of invoice reconciliation so that last month's billing can finally be completed. Coordinated with my graphics team to get all of our clients' digital assets sent to the vendor for upload and tracking implementation. Verified that everything was live for November campaigns. Completed the rest of this last unit's coursework for school. Left to go get an early lunch and caffeine to shake the painful headache that had been plaguing me for a week. Returned to the office, responded to more e-mails, assisted the media department with software issues, received the weekly shipment of office supplies & stored them, started working on getting a headcount for Friday's lunch and to pick the place I wanted to order from. Left work early to go to an office happy hour and proceeded to eat delicious Tex-Mex, drink two very much-needed margaritas, and have good casual conversation with coworkers. Drove home, cleaned the litter boxes, fed the cats & rabbit, started to review for my course's final, chatted with the professor regarding grades, updated my LinkedIn profile and work history, made a cup of spearmint tea, let the bunny out to run around for a while, did the dishes, logged on here since I had some rare spare time. Now I have expended what was left of my effort describing my day instead of engaging in casual chat, and it's time for bed. Happy now?



yes


-..Legacy..- said:


> It's a crying shame, that the show was cancelled on legal issues. Nobody will ever know what ends up happening.


why was it cancelled? it was never that popular here i always found it annoying i'm into metal too along with a lot of my friends they all felt it was pandering to metalheads who didn't exist like the creators were out of touch with what people who listened to metal were actually like


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

It was an over-the-top tribute to the crazy musician lifestyles of the 80's.  They needed a plot, so they took up the whole "metal is all devil worshipping music" to a fictional reality.  It was supposed to be as stupid as possible.  The creators are actually metal artists. 

Lots of rumors as to why it was cancelled, an independent group even raised $2mil to run the final season.  AS still turned it down.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It was an over-the-top tribute to the crazy musician lifestyles of the 80's.  They needed a plot, so they took up the whole "metal is all devil worshipping music" to a fictional reality.  It was supposed to be as stupid as possible.  The creators are actually metal artists.
> 
> Lots of rumors as to why it was cancelled, an independent group even raised $2mil to run the final season.  AS still turned it down.


I remember seeing this show as a kid but wasnt really into it, but now I have to watch it after seeing a few youtube video's


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

like i'm watching this it's just not that funny its just irritating to me 





i googled "metalocalypse  is overrated" to see if i was alone and some metal forums have a fair point they reckon it only got popular cause there's no shows really directed at the genre so they clang to it


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> like i'm watching this it's just not that funny its just irritating to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE VIDEO I JUST WATCHED AND I LOVED IT!


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> THATS THE VIDEO I JUST WATCHED AND I LOVED IT!



yeah but why? explain why its funny 

like he asks the old woman if lemon tarts have olives in it calls her wrinkle chick then just says "good get it pee pee time" then just pisses in the olives i honestly don't get the humour


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but why? explain why its funny
> 
> like he asks the old woman if lemon tarts have olives in it calls her wrinkle chick then just says "good get it pee pee time" then just pisses in the olives i honestly don't get the humour


You seem to be dissecting the humor to much, its more of the "What the fuuuuckk?" Humor not something you have to understand whats funny. It also reminds me of South Park and Archer's style of humor too, which are both my favourite shows.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

Because the entire pretense of that episode was the fact they have no social skills, killed their cook and had to go grocery shopping for the first time ever.  They are so rich, they've always paid other people to do everything for them.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

yeah but southpark and Archer are different they're usually really intelligent jokes poking fun of current aspects of society not just "lol so random" but to be fair i don't like "random humour" any way


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

*foxxo squeak*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but southpark and Archer are different they're usually really intelligent jokes poking fun of current aspects of society not just "lol so random" but to be fair i don't like "random humour" any way


 Randumb humor, more like.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

I wonder if these will solve all of the random forum drama stuff


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

see you keep saying "forum drama" ive yet to see any


----------



## modfox (Nov 2, 2017)

dude........ i love kerrosine...... and Turps..... And metho........ i need help


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

modfox said:


> dude........ i love kerrosine...... and Turps..... And metho........ i need help



get off the dole then!


----------



## modfox (Nov 2, 2017)

naaah man


----------



## modfox (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Meh.... *foxxo yip*


Fucking oath mate


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

yer jus gunna spend yer cennerlink on more metho ay


----------



## modfox (Nov 2, 2017)

yeeeee mannnn. dude.... i am fucking cooked


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

Centrelink, funding drug addiction and keeping genuine Australians going through rough times bellow the poverty line since 1997


----------



## modfox (Nov 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Centrelink, funding drug addiction and keeping genuine Australians going through rough times bellow the poverty line since 1997


Fucking oath


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

For our international friends our Welfare system here is set up in a way that the more drug addicted and lazy you are the more money you get and less you need to do to keep welfare

where as the more able bodied willing to work people get less money have to do more to stay on the dole (including up to 40 hours of UNPAID WORK a week) and they will cut these payments off if you even so much as think about being a minute late
and no the work does not reflect the welfare it works out to be something like $4.50 per hour which is very much bellow minimum wage here by almost 4 times


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> :3
> 
> Life is alright, busy, getting ready for my final exam this weekend, and then so ready for a break for the holidays!
> 
> How are you?


Life is goin alright , i just found a furry community on portugal finally


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 2, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 2, 2017)

Im so happy! i rly hope to make some new friends , i was talkin to some ppl there and they look rly cool! cant wait to go to a fur meet X3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> @Mr. Fox
> 
> Hey, you're not alone. Getting all four of mine ripped out next week!


Now that I've had mine done I can tell you that recovery will really suck.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now that I've had mine done I can tell you that recovery will really suck.



All of mine grew in perfectly... -_-
Guess this woofer is a goddamn caveman xD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 2, 2017)

Is yall talkin about wisdom tooths?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 2, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Is yall talkin about wisdom tooths?



no.. tails..


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 2, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> no.. tails..



Having all 4 tails pulled out must be painful xd


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Having all 4 tails pulled out must be painful xd


Happened to goku a few times


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 2, 2017)

ugh guys... im working an 18 hour shift today, I got off work last night at 1 am, back to work this morning at 7 am... 16 hours to go....


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Is yall talkin about wisdom tooths?



Oh, and here I thought @Mr. Fox had gotten 'fixed'!

Well, whatever the case, hope he heals up OK!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ugh guys... im working an 18 hour shift today, I got off work last night at 1 am, back to work this morning at 7 am... 16 hours to go....


How do you even survive


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> How do you even survive



I am fueled by coffee and hate lol. also the concept of a decent paycheck for the upcoming convention. but yea.. im not sure how I am functioning right now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm kinda-sorta in the same boat today. I was just told to do something, that I know takes 6+ hours, in 3. 

And they have no idea what it even entails as a process.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a few bs bills that need to be taken care of on top of my convention funds, so I need to do some actual responsibilities and need to make sure I can cover everything. by the end of today I will have clocked around 111 hours.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 2, 2017)

what you guys think about my new avatar? i know that i changed to another one yesterday but this one fits more the screen then the other one


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

I forgot to turn my welding mask on this morning and got pretty bad ark flash...

I should probably start saving up for vancoufur I might go with a friend but I only work 15 hours a week, so it would take awhile to save up...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> what you guys think about my new avatar? i know that i changed to another one yesterday but this one fits more the screen then the other one



I think it looks pretty good. 

Reminds me of one of my old unit's patches, 3rd Infantry Division lol.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


>



Thanks!

*Runs around yipping*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

*hops in*

no silly, salty BS tonight? I've had enough sodium today!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *hops in*
> 
> no silly, salty BS tonight? I've had enough sodium today!



I'll bail before that happens tonight.  Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *hops in*
> 
> no silly, salty BS tonight? I've had enough sodium today!


The correct terminology would be NaCl......

Today has actually been pretty tame for once!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

I would agree.  Today has been pretty lively.  Even Dragoneer was out and about for a few hours fucking around.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

I forget this fandom thing has people of all ages lol I keep thinking everyone's the same age as me x3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> I forget this fandom thing has people of all ages lol I keep thinking everyone's the same age as me x3


Im also 18 =p, I just remember that everyone is way older then me..


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Everyone else is so old ;-;


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

Time for some more Subwoofer stuff. <3


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> Everyone else is so old


LOL I've got regrets older than some of you

Glad you young'uns tolerate an old greymuzzle learning his way around this wonderful furry world


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> LOL I've got regrets older than some of you


you could be my dad lol, that's pretty great


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> you could be my dad lol, that's pretty great



He ain't mine.  I think...


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He ain't mine.  I think...


I'm your dad 100%


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> I'm your dad 100%



Lol.  I literally have jeans older than you.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Lol.  I literally have jeans older than you.


The 90's called, they want their jeans back lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Lol.  I literally have jeans older than you.


Hmmmm I have a car and coins older then you .... WHAT IF MY CAR IS MY DAD???


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> The 90's called, they want their jeans back lol



Hell no, they are just now getting comfortable.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmmmm I have a car and coins older then you .... WHAT IF MY CAR IS MY DAD???


Holy shit.... Your dad's a transformer.... That's metal...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Sometimes I feel about twice as old as I actually am.... u_u


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes I feel about twice as old as I actually am.... u_u


Same


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

I'd love to feel about half as old as I actually am.

Can we trade?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 2, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I'd love to feel about half as old as I actually am.
> 
> Can we trade?



lol nooo kidding!!!


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm kinda-sorta in the same boat today. I was just told to do something, that I know takes 6+ hours, in 3.
> 
> And they have no idea what it even entails as a process.



lol i was given 8 hours today to do a 12 hour drive i did it in 10 and i was almost breaking the speed limit most of the way 

our line of work has an obsession with giving us unreasonable time frames and making you come into work on days off because "no one else can do X you don't get breaks we just give you that illusion"


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

to be fair it was an Emergency i had to pick up a reservist that was tied to our unit and drop him off at his house their mum's sick or something i don't know he wasn't in a talking mood didn't even wan't McDonald's


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello *waves* i have cookies here!


----------



## Naresie (Nov 3, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hello *waves* i have cookies here!



*casually sneaks into thread and grabs one of the cookies* Delicious.

Also man I'm so hyped today. Both about Blizzcon and getting to have a look at the Magic the Gathering Arena.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 3, 2017)

sorry i haven't been on in a while. I've been caught up in a lot of schoolwork and busy weeks. anywho, how you guys doing?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

Naresie said:


> *casually sneaks into thread and grabs one of the cookies* Delicious.
> 
> Also man I'm so hyped today. Both about Blizzcon and getting to have a look at the Magic the Gathering Arena.


im glad that you liked the cookie *wiggles tails happy* i hope that you have fun!


----------



## Astus (Nov 3, 2017)

Is thread is like the popular clique in high school with the exception that everyone is a furry


----------



## Naresie (Nov 3, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> im glad that you liked the cookie *wiggles tails happy* i hope that you have fun!



Thanks, I sure hope I will as well! 



Astusthefox said:


> Is thread is like the popular clique in high school with the exception that everyone is a furry



Yea I suppose it's where all the cool kids hang out.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> Is thread is like the popular clique in high school with the exception that everyone is a furry



But everyone is welcome to post here!

I'm just happy staying late at work last night, to install a turret, nets me a "get out of work early Friday" card.


----------



## Astus (Nov 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> But everyone is welcome to post here!
> 
> I'm just happy staying late at work last night, to install a turret, nets me a "get out of work early Friday" card.



That's pretty awesome  I know I'd love to have that happen where I work, alas retail is not as kind with that kind of stuff


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> But everyone is welcome to post here!



to be fair he has a point there's some people who just want to chat or are going through something and they're ignored completely


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

yeah sometimes that happens sadly


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

i don't care personally cause furries are totally separate from my social life but there are some people who unfortunately are in a position where they can't meet new people or have problems making friends so if this is one of their only ways of social interaction it must be a kick in the guts if they say

"hey guys my golf fish is dying im pretty down about it just want to chat with some one" only to be ignored and met with

*running around doing furry RP things* WOOOOOO LIFE IS GREAT WOOOFERRRRS!!! COOKIES!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 3, 2017)

Fuck


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Fuck



well look on the bright side........... you have an excuse for being late to work and or school today?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Fuck


You are pretty unlucky man


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> well look on the bright side........... you have an excuse for being late to work and or school today?



Yup work, all ready called in..
No way I'm getting outta town until the plows come by.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Fuck


Way less here


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Way less here View attachment 23025



Boooooo


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> to be fair he has a point there's some people who just want to chat or are going through something and they're ignored completely



Being required to address sympathy is something I reserve for closer friends.  Also not required, is investing interest in everything posted across these boards.  Not everything interests every person.  So instead of posting negatively, I simply don't get involved.  It's more respectful to the user.  

I'm here to have fun, and negate my usually stressful day.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Being required to address sympathy is something I reserve for closer friends.  Also not required, is investing interest in everything posted across these boards.  Not everything interests every person.  So instead of posting negatively, I simply don't get involved.  It's more respectful to the user.
> 
> I'm here to have fun, and negate my usually stressful day.


And its also a open chat sooooooo


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yup work, all ready called in..
> No way I'm getting outta town until the plows come by.



you have two functioning legs


-..Legacy..- said:


> Being required to address sympathy is something I reserve for closer friends.  Also not required, is investing interest in everything posted across these boards.  Not everything interests every person.  So instead of posting negatively, I simply don't get involved.  It's more respectful to the user.
> 
> I'm here to have fun, and negate my usually stressful day.



yeah cool your job looked oh so hard while we were lugging shit around packing up and handing weapons our uniforms the colour of mud having been in the field for 3 months while you armourers were sitting in the cages smoking and brewing up coffee in shiny new perfectly clean uniforms with fast food wrappers around


you're an armourer i think after your massively hard day its not all that hard to tell some one "there, there its ok" particularly if you're in a better position in life than they are


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> you have two functioning legs
> 
> 
> yeah cool your job looked oh so hard while we were lugging shit around packing up and handing weapons our uniforms the colour of mud having been in the field for 3 months while you armourers were sitting in the cages smoking and brewing up coffee in shiny new perfectly clean uniforms with fast food wrappers around
> ...



Two legs to walk 25km?
I'll get right on that


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Two legs to walk 25km?
> I'll get right on that



yeah you'll be fine if you leave now you might get there before knock off


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

or hijack a moose


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> you have two functioning legs
> 
> 
> yeah cool your job looked oh so hard while we were lugging shit around packing up and handing weapons our uniforms the colour of mud having been in the field for 3 months while you armourers were sitting in the cages smoking and brewing up coffee in shiny new perfectly clean uniforms with fast food wrappers around
> ...



You are literally irritated I don't think like you. But that's fine, it's still your choice to literally argue about everything on this forum.  This is why I ignore most of your posts actually. 

And no, I'm not an armorer.  No need to be salty that you weren't offered anything smarter than being a leg.

Keep your negativity to yourself, the forum doesn't need it.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You are literally irritated I don't think like you. But that's fine, it's still your choice to literally argue about everything on this forum.  This is why I ignore most of your posts actually.
> 
> And no, I'm not an armorer.  No need to be salty that you weren't offered anything smarter than being a leg.
> 
> Keep your negativity to yourself, the forum doesn't need it.



oooh i'm so hurt you ignore me i'm going to be crying about that one for days

no i don't like your attitude of "ive had a bad day so fuck everyone else if some one else is having a bad day then fuck em cause only i'm important" i hate that selfish turn a blind eye attitude fun fact simply asking some one if they're ok can prevent a suicide but the forum only cares about that if its mental health awareness month then they all go back to acting like its the end of the world because they didn't get their morning coffee on time or they were up all night playing video games instead of studying for a an exam



-..Legacy..- said:


> No need to be salty that you weren't offered anything smarter than being a leg.


stupid insult and snarky attitude i chose this job role the highest role i unlocked for the aptitude test was Electronic Warfare Submariner officer

i'd rather spend 8 years doing cool gucci shit then going to uni while i'm still young than staying in all my life bitching about postings


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 3, 2017)

You literally just proved his point about the arguing....


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Two legs to walk 25km?
> I'll get right on that



Cross Country Skis, maybe? : )

Reminds me how much I miss snow, and that I can't wait to save up, to move back to northern Michigan, where I grew up, Traverse City, off Lake Michigan. WAY too hot in this sorta southern place, here, Maryland.

But when it does snow here, it fun to watch folks freak out, and all!


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You literally just proved his point about the arguing....



cool don't really give a fuck my point is still valid


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> cool don't really give a fuck my point is still valid


There was a point to all that???


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You literally just proved his point about the arguing....



Which was my intent.


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2017)

Anyway, moving along, I was just thinking I've never had a Facebook account. Certain friends keep nagging me to make one, or even two, as in one for my 'real' self, and one for my 'fursona', but it sure looks like a huge pain in the ass. I wonder how many others have resisted Facebook?

May make a thread on this, sometime.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

Simo said:


> Anyway, moving along, I was just thinking I've never had a Facebook account. Certain friends keep nagging me to make one, or even two, as in one for my 'real' self, and one for my 'fursona', but it sure looks like a huge pain in the ass. I wonder how many others have resisted Facebook?
> 
> May make a thread on this, sometime.


well i have a facebook if you are interested X3


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> well i have a facebook if you are interested X3



I may make an account for my 'furry' self...but as a RL one, I worry I'd post too many embarrassing things to the wrong people : P But I may make one for Simo the Skunk! Might be a way to find more local furs, which has been hard, here.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Simo said:


> I may make an account for my 'furry' self...but as a RL one, I worry I'd post too many embarrassing things to the wrong people : P But I may make one for Simo the Skunk! Might be a way to find more local furs, which has been hard, here.



I have my "Me" account, but I know a lot of friends with secondary fur accounts.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

Simo said:


> I may make an account for my 'furry' self...but as a RL one, I worry I'd post too many embarrassing things to the wrong people : P But I may make one for Simo the Skunk! Might be a way to find more local furs, which has been hard, here.


You do you my friend


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 3, 2017)

Simo said:


> Anyway, moving along, I was just thinking I've never had a Facebook account. Certain friends keep nagging me to make one, or even two, as in one for my 'real' self, and one for my 'fursona', but it sure looks like a huge pain in the ass. I wonder how many others have resisted Facebook?



I don't have any other social media accounts except this one. (If this even counts as social media)


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

my point is none of you care about anyone just yourselves and that this is very much a popularity contest

if some one says what's up or wants to chat cause somethings going on fucking do it so what if it kills your buzz we've had 3 suicides in the battalion this year it doesn't hurt to say hi or ask if some one is ok so fucking what if it inconveniences you there was one guy who's dad died he went quiet we took turns being with him making sure he wasn't alone at any point even though some of us had spend our nights/days off just sitting with him in silence

a month later he perked up and bought us a case of beer and said he was planning to go to the range zip tie the trigger of his rifle down load it then point the rifle at his head and then cock it but us just being there prevented that

i don't like this non caring attitude going around and and the fact you're all acting like its high school with your petty gang up

the fact you took this all as "he likes to argue" and not "he wants us to look out for each other" says a lot


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> You do you my friend



OK, may be a few days, because I'm lazy, but I think I'll set up one as a Skunk!

@-..Legacy..- Ah, I think I will just do a furry 'me' account; my housemate has one, and geez, the drama with his family alone makes me shudder!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 3, 2017)

I found facebook to be a huge pain to manage two accounts, I only use fb for personal then use Twitter for fur, but i mainly just shitpost on twitter


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I found facebook to be a huge pain to manage two accounts, I only use fb for personal then use Twitter for fur, but i mainly just shitpost on twitter



Yeah, I am trying Twitter, but it is kinda boring? Also, I'm not good at making such short posts, and if you don't have followers, there no real use posting, because nobody will see it. So after a month, I kinda gave up, as I had maybe 60 followers, and it just never grew, no matter how active or inactive I was, or what I did...I guess maybe if you are already really a popufur? Or just wanna see porn? Not sure the appeal, all in all.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Simo said:


> @-..Legacy..- Ah, I think I will just do a furry 'me' account; my housemate has one, and geez, the drama with his family alone makes me shudder!



Pretty much.  I try to keep the drama as far away as possible.  It's easier to forgive people, than sit there stewing at a computer screen, on the phone, or in person.  If you surround yourself with negativity, you'll adapt to accepting it as normal behavior. 

I have a twitter account, only because something in the past required it.  It has never been posted on.


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2017)

This comes to mind: (From the comic, 'Rehabilitating Mr. Wiggles')


----------



## Naresie (Nov 3, 2017)

In my own case I use Twitter mostly to keep track of stuff, like if online game servers are down or junk like that, or some small news Twitter is quite the neat tool for that.

I couldn't for the life of me treat it as some personal blog though. I like to post my art there now and then but that is it.

No other social media sites though ugh, no thanks. I tried Facebook and I quickly felt like it was affecting me poorly.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

I only use facebook when im bored but latelly i have been using it more often cuz theres a furry group there and there is alot of ppl talkin with me and stuff X3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

Oh my god! i feel so loved! everyone thinks that my fursona is unique and ppl want to draw it! and i thought my fursona was simple and boring XD im rly happy that ppl think that my fursona looks interesting and the descripiton of it its interesting as well , yay


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh my god! i feel so loved! everyone thinks that my fursona is unique and ppl want to draw it! and i thought my fursona was simple and boring XD im rly happy that ppl think that my fursona looks interesting and the descripiton of it its interesting as well , yay



Sometimes, simplicity is refreshing.  Especially when you're used to seeing very over-the-top displays.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> I only use facebook when im bored but latelly i have been using it more often cuz theres a furry group there and there is alot of ppl talkin with me and stuff X3



I really wish I could get Facebook to agree that fuzzy can be a real name so I could make a new account... apparently calico can be a real name but fuzzy cant


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Fuck


In case you want to thaw out your toes, you're welcome to stop by my place.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 3, 2017)

It just keeps coming,and Public
Works isnt plowing out here till tomorrow
I'm running out of smokes,and i have no booze,NO BOOZE


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 3, 2017)

oh dear....  snow is 2spooky4me 
its 74 for me in south Florida.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

That stuff right there, is why I had zero issues leaving Ohio this year.  It's fun to play in, but I'm not sold on living in it yet.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 3, 2017)

One upside to having oral surgery done is that at least now I have an excuse to enjoy smoothies. So I think I'm going to make a banana and mango smoothie.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

holy crap... just saw my time card for the just ended pay period... 125 hours!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> holy crap... just saw my time card for the just ended pay period... 125 hours!



You must be getting itchy to go by now, since you'll get to enjoy the fruits of your labor pretty soon.  

My HR would have an aneurism, if they had to pay me for that many hours lol.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

lol I know.. yesterday was an 18 hour shift.. im actually surprised I haven't heard anything about it yet... I also put myself into federal tax exempt


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I know.. yesterday was an 18 hour shift.. im actually surprised I haven't heard anything about it yet... I also put myself into federal tax exempt



I can't say I've never changed my W4 during certain times of the year to buy certain things lol.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

lol the feds are taking my taxes regardless due to student loans, so I give them as little as possible


----------



## Jarren (Nov 3, 2017)

@Simo Apparently your kind are feared by all!


https://imgur.com/height%3D408%3Bid%3DZw2twlU%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Lol.  Like a North American Honey Badger.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

isn't that another name for a prostitute?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

so... I just had a guy call into work complaining because he wanted us to shut off an amber alert.. it was bothering him...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> so... I just had a guy call into work complaining because he wanted us to shut off an amber alert.. it was bothering him...


I once had a lady start screaming, telling me to go to hell and other shit beacuse I offered her a $5 credit that was on her account....


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I once had a lady start screaming, telling me to go to hell and other shit beacuse I offered her a $5 credit that was on her account....


This is why if I work in retail, I'm working anywhere but the cash register.

Unreasonable, yelling people are never fun to deal with.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Utmost respect for you two, for willingly dealing with the gems of society every day like that.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

I was literally mind blown... I told him to call the number on the amber alert and tell them to shut it off... I then told them I had a three year old son (which I do) and my son missing is far more important to me then whatever it is you are watching on tv... I literally nearly lost it on him


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

If people are being stupid like that usaily just hang up on them, I don't get paid enough to deal with that type of shit =p

I once had a prank call that it was just a porno playing, everyone around me heard it....


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

I think I was honestly so shocked that someone would even call in and request to stop playing amber alerts... he was an old guy so I know he wasn't fucking with me... I wish I had told him to call the mother of that missing child and ask her to stop the god damn alerts


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

You can turn them off on most phones. That's strictly an end user function.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You can turn them off on most phones. That's strictly an end user function.



true.. but he was bitching because it was blasting on his TV.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

*Pushes ears forward and starts prancing around the room*

*brrf brrf brrf, look at me I'm a wolf*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

beep beep im a sheep.... meow meow im a cow....


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

*Does wolf things in the wolf corner*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

*does lion things to the wolf in the corner*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *does lion things to the wolf in the corner*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Lulz


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

This is why I didn't make your card.  The attack would have been NSFW haha.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

LOL that would have been amazing


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

Me:*just about to fall asleep*
drunk guy in the middle of the road: awwoooooooooo
Me: -_-


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Me:*just about to fall asleep*
> drunk guy in the middle of the road: awwoooooooooo
> Me: -_-


I'm slighlty drunk. Maybe you just saw me lol


----------



## stimpy (Nov 4, 2017)

I've drunk half a bottle of whiskey now I'm dance to metilact midis doood


----------



## stimpy (Nov 4, 2017)

Broezung fad drink is to much fin


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 4, 2017)

stimpy said:


> I've drunk half a bottle of whiskey now I'm dance to metilact midis doood


my man !
Also half a bottle? That's intense xp


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Broezung fad drink is to much fin



*gives a bottle of aspirin for the morning*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 4, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> *gives a bottle of aspirin for the morning*


Also remember to hydrate :3


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Also remember to hydrate :3



Yus, especially in Australia


----------



## stimpy (Nov 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> my man !
> Also half a bottle? That's intense xp


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 4, 2017)

One man one shovel.
Mother nature can eat a dick,I got out...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> One man one shovel.


That sounds like a very interesting porn title


----------



## Loreleir (Nov 4, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> One man one shovel.
> Mother nature can eat a dick,I got out...


Oh wow. Hope you're not too sore. Makes me dread when it'll finally start snowing out here... I'm a southern California native, so snow and I don't mix well. x_x

Need more fuzzy blankets to hibernate under.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> That sounds like a very interesting porn title


"I, Me, And My Shovel".


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Loreleir said:


> Oh wow. Hope you're not too sore. Makes me dread when it'll finally start snowing out here... I'm a southern California native, so snow and I don't mix well. x_x
> 
> Need more fuzzy blankets to hibernate under.



I was born up north in Ohio, and I still hate being cold.  Unless I'm at the family farmhouse, then it's all about the old wood fireplace.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 4, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3942963732417454
			




I love this video!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 4, 2017)

Maybe it's because we don't get proper snow in England, but I love to visit country's where they have proper winters.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

Well at least you guys have snow , i never touched snow and i want to!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3942963732417454
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

Woooooof 8V


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

*covers ears for the inevitable onslaught of woofing*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *covers ears for the inevitable onslaught of woofing*


*proceeds to lick all faces*

Bet you werent expectin’ that! =P


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

*BAMBOOZLED*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *BAMBOOZLED*


XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *proceeds to lick all faces*
> 
> Bet you werent expectin’ that! =P



-.-   Nope lol

*Goes to find a clean towel*


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2017)

Jarren said:


> @Simo Apparently your kind are feared by all!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/height%3D408%3Bid%3DZw2twlU%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728



Yep! About the only predator a skunk has are owls, which lack a sense of smell. But most animals back down. Skunks don't fear much, which is one reason they get hit by cars, in the wild; they think its a sort of predator they can overcome, often. 



-..Legacy..- said:


> Lol.  Like a North American Honey Badger.



Pretty much! Skunks are related to badgers, and the striped skunk can eat bees, wasps, wasp larvae and has a decent immunity to north american snakes, even. In the fight between a rattle snake and a skunk, it's almost always the snake, that loses, and the skunk who wins! So yeah, we are bit like the Honey Badger...but a lot cuter : P


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep! About the only predator a skunk has are owls, which lack a sense of smell. But most animals back down. Skunks don't fear much, which is one reason they get hit by cars, in the wild; they think its a sort of predator they can overcome, often.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much! Skunks are related to badgers, and the striped skunk can eat bees, wasps, wasp larvae and has a decent immunity to north american snakes, even. In the fight between a rattle snake and a skunk, it's almost always the snake, that loses, and the skunk who wins! So yeah, we are bit like the Honey Badger...but a lot cuter : P







:3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *proceeds to lick all faces*
> 
> Bet you werent expectin’ that! =P


I want a woof kiss X3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Went to go link the original honey badger video, found another great classic:


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

ummm sry legacy but im not gonna watch that video cuz right now i see a spider and fuck spiders


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> ummm sry legacy but im not gonna watch that video cuz right now i see a spider and fuck spiders



It's worth it, you'll laugh your tails off. 

Just turn on the video, and don't watch it.  The audio is worth it.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's worth it, you'll laugh your tails off.
> 
> Just turn on the video, and don't watch it.  The audio is worth it.


so the video is focussed on the spider right? is that what you are telling me?


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi.

Just sayin' hi.  I've been reading all the forums and I may have liked a post or two that you've made if you're pretty active, but I feel guilty posting without a profile pic... and I still haven't drawn my fursona yet.

I just wanted to make a post... because I like posting


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Hi.
> 
> Just sayin' hi.  I've been reading all the forums and I may have liked a post or two that you've made if you're pretty active, but I feel guilty posting without a profile pic... and I still haven't drawn my fursona yet.
> 
> I just wanted to make a post... because I like posting



Aw, don't feel bad! I'm sure you'll get a pic finished soon, or some kind fur would draw one for ya. I would, only I can't draw!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

Well i watched and i tried to watch like a bit of the vid and i gotta say that coffee was strong XD


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, don't feel bad! I'm sure you'll get a pic finished soon, or some kind fur would draw one for ya. I would, only I can't draw!


It's cool.  It's my own fault for procrastinating too much.  I'll get it done eventually, though! (hopefully sooner than later)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Went to go link the original honey badger video, found another great classic:


I have a final in 20 minutes, and instead of studying, I'm watching this... xDD


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Well i watched and i tried to watch like a bit of the vid and i gotta say that coffee was strong XD



I am WAY too scared of spiders to even look!

A friend of mine once did this artwork for me, based on this very fear:

"Simo is Scared of Spiders", art by Hawaiian Rain:


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> View attachment 23114
> 
> I am WAY to scared of spiders to even look!
> 
> ...


Awww! I love spiders!!! They are such interesting creatures!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Went to go link the original honey badger video, found another great classic:


X’D


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> View attachment 23114
> 
> I am WAY to scared of spiders to even look!
> 
> ...


*ruffles your skunky head floof* 8U


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Awww! I love spiders!!! They are such interesting creatures!



But this one is gonna bite me!

So long as they are outside and not near me, they are curious...but I'll scream like a little baby if one is on me!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> But this one is gonna bite me!
> 
> So long as they are outside and not near me, they are curious...but I'll scream like a little baby if one is on me!


*does a proctec*
Dont worry they’re terrified of hoomanz, even moreso of furs >:3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> View attachment 23114
> 
> I am WAY too scared of spiders to even look!
> 
> ...


Im aracnophobic but i tried to look cuz only hearing the guy woldnt be that funny so i think it was worth it just to see that spider doing back flips or whatever XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> But this one is gonna bite me!
> 
> So long as they are outside and not near me, they are curious...but I'll scream like a little baby if one is on me!



They aren't exactly spiders, but there was one time a camel spider was on me, The story was I didn't touch the floor for a good 10 feet.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

found this guy in my room last night


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

I just seen this roll across my FB feed. 

Figured there's a few furs here that would get a kick out of it.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23115 found this guy in my room last night


WHY YOU DID THIS TO ME! I CLICKED ON THE NOTIFICATION AND I ONLY SEE A SPIDER! WHYYYY


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I just seen this roll across my FB feed.
> 
> Figured there's a few furs here that would get a kick out of it.


Oh my god that was so dam cute! and poor foxxo


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 4, 2017)

Anyone like praying mantids?... They've been my new animal obsession for a little over a month


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> Anyone like praying mantids?... They've been my new animal obsession for a little over a month



Funny story of my childhood...

I've always been interested in Entomology since I was a kid.  Growing up in Ohio, Praying Mantis are very common.  They were big, had a curious character to their movable heads, and usually don't mind being handled. 

So one Christmas, I had found a couple weird foamy things behind the house.  Being the textbook young boy, I gathered 3 of these strange things and put them on my dresser.  Fast forward a couple weeks later, and my mom is now staring at the walls in disbelief.

The heat from the house triggered all 3 praying mantis egg sacs to hatch, covering several rooms in tiny praying mantis offspring lol.  They are considered good luck, so I didn't get in trouble, but I still laugh thinking about it.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Funny story of my childhood...
> 
> I've always been interested in Entomology since I was a kid.  Growing up in Ohio, Praying Mantis are very common.  They were big, had a curious character to their movable heads, and usually don't mind being handled.
> 
> ...


That's pretty flippin' cool


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 4, 2017)

I should talk here more because I'm missing funny stuff.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 4, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> Anyone like praying mantids?... They've been my new animal obsession for a little over a month



I love mantids!! They are up there on my list of favorite insects.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


>



Haha!! Love it! They are such characters.

I would love to see one of these guys in person:


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Loreleir (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I was born up north in Ohio, and I still hate being cold.  Unless I'm at the family farmhouse, then it's all about the old wood fireplace.


God, I WISH my new place had a fireplace or a wood-burning stove. Not all the houses out here in the valley do unless you head towards the mountains into like... Tooele. But that's also the sort of place where if you are up there in dead of winter, you are likely gonna be STAYING there for a good while lol


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I love mantids!! They are up there on my list of favorite insects.


Guess we're best friends now.... lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof



Yip?  *covers face with towel*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof



*bunny noise*

*wiggles ears*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *bunny noise*
> 
> *wiggles ears*


:V
You are good bunneh, i shall protect you now.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

*Mocks Mabus by pushing his ears up and running around the room arffing*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Mocks Mabus by pushing his ears up and running around the room arffing*


*catches and chews on with my woofer toofers* :U


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *catches and chews on with my woofer toofers* :U



*Struggle Snuggle!*

*Bites Tail*

I have teef too


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Struggle Snuggle!*
> 
> *Bites Tail*
> 
> I have teef too



I will never give up! 8U
*woofs all around*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 4, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> Guess we're best friends now.... lol


Insects are fascinating!
Like @-..Legacy..- , I always loved insects as a kid. Mom taught me to have respect and curiosity for nature. I always said I wanted to be an entomologist when I grew up, and wanted to study it in college. That didn't happen, but I still always have liked insects. When I got into photography, my subject of choice was any insect I could find. Usually macro photos of them were what I liked to take the most.

I have had a tarantula as a pet (she was the coolest!!!!) and always am the one to pick up an insect that's gotten stranded inside somewhere and relocate it outdoors rather than killing it. It was so great seeing an entire class of guys be freaked the hell out in high school when I was the only girl in Auto Tech to pick up a cricket like it was no big deal. They uh, respected me more after that incident haha.

Bonus: some insect photography of mine.

fav.me: Aviator

fav.me: Hidden

fav.me: Mini Bee

fav.me: Sideways

fav.me: Covered in Pollen


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Insects are fascinating!
> Like @-..Legacy..- , I always loved insects as a kid. Mom taught me to have respect and curiosity for nature. I always said I wanted to be an entomologist when I grew up, and wanted to study it in college. That didn't happen, but I still always have liked insects. When I got into photography, my subject of choice was any insect I could find. Usually macro photos of them were what I liked to take the most.
> 
> I have had a tarantula as a pet (she was the coolest!!!!) and always am the one to pick up an insect that's gotten stranded inside somewhere and relocate it outdoors rather than killing it. It was so great seeing an entire class of guys be freaked the hell out in high school when I was the only girl in Auto Tech to pick up a cricket like it was no big deal. They uh, respected me more after that incident haha.
> ...



I used to do a lot of Macro insect shots, because Coastal Georgia had no shortage of crazy color variants.  Sadly, I have no idea where all those MicroSD cards went.  I was pretty sure I had found a few unrecorded color variants, and I couldn't find anything like them in known references.  I haven't owned a camera for over a decade now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I will never give up! 8U
> *woofs all around*



*wipes all the doggo drool off*

Again lol


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *wipes all the doggo drool off*
> 
> Again lol


This woof dont drool when i do woofery
 :3

I am a gentleman with manners mind you sir ( ^-^)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I used to do a lot of Macro insect shots, because Coastal Georgia had no shortage of crazy color variants.  Sadly, I have no idea where all those MicroSD cards went.  I was pretty sure I had found a few unrecorded color variants, and I couldn't find anything like them in known references.  I haven't owned a camera for over a decade now


These shots are from my long dead deviant art account. I no longer have the originals  I need to get out and do some more macro work. The world is very fascinating when you examine it in great detail!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

It is.  These days have brought too much hurry into people's lives.  The rat race is consuming the planet.  

This is why I try to hit a wildlife trail every month, even if it's the same one.  A couple hours of walking in the woods does wonders for my well-being.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It is.  These days have brought too much hurry into people's lives.  The rat race is consuming the planet.
> 
> This is why I try to hit a wildlife trail every month, even if it's the same one.  A couple hours of walking in the woods does wonders for my well-being.


I try to get out too but the last time i was in the woods I broke a finger and messed my back up XD


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I love mantids!! They are up there on my list of favorite insects.



That reminds me, I really love these, but as they live high in the trees, you usually just hear them, and never see them: The Katydid. Once, when I lived in the 4th floor of an old factory turned art/loft spaces, but very rustic, with trees and vegetation grown up around it, one of these flew in the window, and it made the most amazing noises, and we had no idea what was making them, really, until we found it: And it was such a beautiful insect:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Hmm, I take that back.  I found a single photo on my FB.  I probably took it because I didn't have my Eos around, and I didn't want to lose the shot.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

I need to walk the wilderness more often if i get the time. The last time i was in a park, there was a wildfire and i was doing firefighter stuff -w-

My soul needs some peace xD


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 4, 2017)

I think I should start hiking again, It always was so relaxing, and healthy aswell.



Simo said:


> And it was such a beautiful insect:



What do you mean? I only see a leaf there


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> I think I should start hiking again, It always was so relaxing, and healthy aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? I only see a leaf there



Yep, just a leaf, nothing for you to see or eat here, move along!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep, just a leaf, nothing for you to see or eat here, move along!



Is it a flower leaf?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Yaaaaassssss

New artist does epic Avatars for only $10


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yaaaaassssss
> 
> New artist does epic Avatars for only $10



Oh oh hook me up


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

@Yuukari-nee

Here's the thread on the forums:

forums.furaffinity.net: Icon commissions??


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yuukari-nee.   I have no idea what the code is for tagging users
> 
> Here's the thread on the forums:
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Icon commissions??


Just place a @ sign before the name @-..Legacy..-


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yaaaaassssss
> 
> New artist does epic Avatars for only $10



"epic Avatars" BUJHGC Y///////////Y 

Hmmm, hello! I´m new here (??)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Yuukari-nee said:


> "epic Avatars" BUJHGC Y///////////Y
> 
> Hmmm, hello! I´m new here (??)



Welcome, and thanks again!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 4, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Welcome, and thanks again!


 Nooooo thanks to u!!! you are too kind !!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

*screeches at Mabus*


----------



## Furyou;) (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Went to go link the original honey badger video, found another great classic:


Crack spiders are true playas


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I love mantids!! They are up there on my list of favorite insects.


SAME!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

Yuukari-nee said:


> "epic Avatars" BUJHGC Y///////////Y
> 
> Hmmm, hello! I´m new here (??)


Welcome Welcome new one :3 i hope that your life is goin well :3 and btw amazing art!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 4, 2017)

just FYI 

Dextromethorphan does not pair well with Cognitex and Mitochondrial support with Bio-PQQ......

ugh god this is freaking horrible


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm no doctor, but taking a stimulant and a sedative at the same time doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm no doctor, but taking a stimulant and a sedative at the same time doesn't do anyone any good.



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I'm kinda regretting taking both. The Cognitex and Mito combination works amazingly though


----------



## Loreleir (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh god are we talking about medications now? I'm on antidepressants right now and thanks to my genetics I react to pretty much everything by getting almost every damn side effect listed. When I started Zoloft/sertraline I was blacking out, hearing voices, paranoid delusions, was clenching my jaw so hard I thought my teeth were gonna crack...

And then I'm prescribed modafinil/armodafinil for narcolepsy but even with it I would still get sleep attacks occasionally. Too bad it's too expensive for me now lol.. med life is hard x_x


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 5, 2017)

Loreleir said:


> Oh god are we talking about medications now? I'm on antidepressants right now and thanks to my genetics I react to pretty much everything by getting almost every damn side effect listed. When I started Zoloft/sertraline I was blacking out, hearing voices, paranoid delusions, was clenching my jaw so hard I thought my teeth were gonna crack...
> 
> And then I'm prescribed modafinil/armodafinil for narcolepsy but even with it I would still get sleep attacks occasionally. Too bad it's too expensive for me now lol.. med life is hard x_x


That is.... something... that for me looks pure torture wow


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 5, 2017)

Ugh guys I need to clean my car out tomorrow


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 5, 2017)

Loreleir said:


> Oh god are we talking about medications now? I'm on antidepressants right now and thanks to my genetics I react to pretty much everything by getting almost every damn side effect listed. When I started Zoloft/sertraline I was blacking out, hearing voices, paranoid delusions, was clenching my jaw so hard I thought my teeth were gonna crack...
> 
> And then I'm prescribed modafinil/armodafinil for narcolepsy but even with it I would still get sleep attacks occasionally. Too bad it's too expensive for me now lol.. med life is hard x_x



Dude, im so sorry to hear that. How the hell did you wind up with all these things?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 5, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Ugh guys I need to clean my car out tomorrow



#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 5, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Ugh guys I need to clean my car out tomorrow


Is it that boring for you?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 5, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Is it that boring for you?




Lol yes! But I want it clean before I head to Seattle next week


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Think I just came across a super deal for a laptop on CL.  $350 for an ASUS G73JH gaming laptop with lots of upgrades.  I need something to do decent rendering, and occasionally shoot people in the face to get some aggression out lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

It's always werid when customers give out too much random info:
"My boyfriend and i got into a fight he left and he had the money for the pizza so i kinda have to cancel my order"
Me: "ummmm sure??"

Then i just had a kid kept asking for a bonelss pizza i then said "nice memes kid, do you realize your just wasting your own time beacuse im just sitting here getting paid todo nothing right now" he hung up

Its been a interesting night...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Think I just came across a super deal for a laptop on CL.  $350 for an ASUS G73JH gaming laptop with lots of upgrades.  I need something to do decent rendering, and occasionally shoot people in the face to get some aggression out lol.



That's why I play Friday the 13th, but I mostly end up more pissed off than I started


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Think I just came across a super deal for a laptop on CL.  $350 for an ASUS G73JH gaming laptop with lots of upgrades.  I need something to do decent rendering, and occasionally shoot people in the face to get some aggression out lol.


Not sure how the g73jh is but i have the newer gl553ve and that thing is just amazing. One problem that most people have with asus is that the touch pad is too sensitive but i never had a problem with them


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 5, 2017)

I want to cry, seeing so many people with icons made by me, fill me with emotion! TTvTT <3

I just come here to show this ugly edition that I made during my break from commissions. I  love Roxanne , but this is fun to do (??)









Crimcyan said:


> It's always werid when customers give out too much random info:
> "My boyfriend and i got into a fight he left and he had the money for the pizza so i kinda have to cancel my order"
> Me: "ummmm sure??"
> 
> ...



what a funny customers! X,DDDD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Not sure how the g73jh is but i have the newer gl553ve and that thing is just amazing. One problem that most people have with asus is that the touch pad is too sensitive but i never had a problem with them



Intel I7 720QM
17.3" 1920x1080 full HD
12G RAM DDR3(upgraded)
ATI 5870 1G GDDR5
128G SSD (upgrade from 7200rpm SATA)

I don't use touchpads, I have an old Razor Boomslang for pointer duties.

It clocks 12k+ in factory trim.

I am still shopping around for display tablets.  I'm probably going with the Huion GT185HD based on features vs price.  It seems like a good balance.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Yuukari-nee said:


> I want to cry, seeing so many people with icons made by me, fill me with emotion! TTvTT <3
> 
> I just come here to show this ugly edition that I made during my break from commissions. I  love Roxanne , but this is fun to do (??)
> 
> ...



Your work is very well received.  I've been getting compliments on it all night


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Your work is very well received.  I've been getting compliments on it all night



Really???? It's very, very nice to read that! ;/////////////; <3 <3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Yuukari-nee said:


> Really???? It's very, very nice to read that! ;/////////////; <3 <3



I also just used it for my FA account, so you'll get some front page credit for a few seconds lol.


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I also just used it for my FA account, so you'll get some front page credit for a few seconds lol.


Oh, I've been wanting to ask for a while, what's your FA page? OOOO:


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It's always werid when customers give out too much random info:
> "My boyfriend and i got into a fight he left and he had the money for the pizza so i kinda have to cancel my order"
> Me: "ummmm sure??"
> 
> ...



You need to start lighting fires where you work.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 5, 2017)

Yuukari-nee said:


> Oh, I've been wanting to ask for a while, what's your FA page? OOOO:



Whoa your avatar is BADASS


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Yuukari-nee said:


> Oh, I've been wanting to ask for a while, what's your FA page? OOOO:



Same as here, although I'm not terribly active.  That may change soon, but I'm in no rush.


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 5, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Whoa your avatar is BADASS


 NJVNIG THANKS Y///Y  i just wanted try make something with glowing spit.




-..Legacy..- said:


> Same as here, although I'm not terribly active.  That may change soon, but I'm in no rush.


I'm going to look for you on the page !!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

Yuukari-nee said:


> I want to cry, seeing so many people with icons made by me, fill me with emotion! TTvTT <3
> 
> I just come here to show this ugly edition that I made during my break from commissions. I  love Roxanne , but this is fun to do (??)
> 
> ...


Your work is soo nice! I received complements aswell!


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Your work is soo nice! I received complements aswell!


GASP!! JGJBKMJKHELP I am just so happy right now!


----------



## Loreleir (Nov 5, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> That is.... something... that for me looks pure torture wow


The worst of the side effects of Zoloft faded within 3 weeks, except for the difficulties falling/staying asleep. Didn't pair well with narcolepsy, lol. I'm on Wellbutrin (bupropion) now, but I either need my dose upped or to be changed to something else because it's not working super well... but it does make me get pissed off more easily lolol. Zoloft didn't do that, but Wellbutrin has fewer bad side effects for me.



Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Dude, im so sorry to hear that. How the hell did you wind up with all these things?


It sounds like you're having a rough time with meds too, dude. I hope it clears up!

I'm not sure for certain, but I think my mom was lying when she said she stopped doing drugs when she found out she was pregnant lolol. #darkhumor? The depression isn't as bad as the generalized anxiety, but the narcolepsy and migraines are the most life-interrupting issues. And also the screws in my feet bones, but only when it gets too cold or it rains. x_x

My family tends to have problems with becoming easily addicted to things quickly and intensely so I don't want to use opiates or anything like that so I pop a few ibuprofen and ride it out.

Is anyone else here disabled or has to be super medicated as well? I'd love to jam about it sometime.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone else a Z Nation fan? No, just me? Anyway, it's the best and worst thing to ever happen to the post-apocalyptic zombie genre and the latest episode, I will admit, had me in tears. Such emotion.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

This new laptop is a beast, and this is the first time I've seen the forums outside of Mobile versions.

You people have signatures n shit lol.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 5, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol yes! But I want it clean before I head to Seattle next week


Anthro NW?  Yeah... I live less than 1/2 hour away from where it's being held but I'm not going to be able to go because I'm not 16 yet, so I'd have to be with my parents the whole time and there is NO WAY that is happening.

BUT I turn 16 a month from now which also means I will be able to drive, and so the next fur-con that is happening within driving distance is VancouFur in Vancouver, British Columbia this March.  So I looked into details for that and I spent 2 or so hours planning out everything and researching what I would need to cross the border, hotels, etc.  VancouFur runs from Thursday March 8, Sunday March 11.  Originally I thought I would only be able to only go the 10-11 because I have school, but March 9 is a leap day for students (basically a day where teachers plan and have meetings and stuff so students get to stay home), so I would actually be able to go for 3 days.  That's what I thought, anyway, but literally the next day when I was back in school my choir director announced that we would be singing at Disneyland from... you guessed it: March 8-March 11.    So looks like I will have to wait until Anthro NW 2018 to go to a con.

But I am very patient and pffft cons are overrated anyway I don't need cons cons are dumb lmao X3
*cries in corner*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This new laptop is a beast, and this is the first time I've seen the forums outside of Mobile versions.
> 
> You people have signatures n shit lol.



xD

I prefer to use the site on the laptop. I can't type on a small phone keyboard as fast as I can type on this Macbook!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> xD
> 
> I prefer to use the site on the laptop. I can't type on a small phone keyboard as fast as I can type on this Macbook!



I can actually navigate the web faster on my phone, but it reallllllllyyyyy sucks for 1st person shooters lol

I literally cant type as fast on this normal keyboard, and I just realized how much I love Autocorrect....


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I can actually navigate the web faster on my phone, but it reallllllllyyyyy sucks for 1st person shooters lol
> 
> I literally cant type as fast on this normal keyboard, and I just realized how much I love Autocorrect....



Hahaha!!! I do just about everything else on my phone, but when it comes to forums... yeah, laptop wins. I mean, I get the little red line under words that my computer does not recognize, that's as close to autocorrect as I can get! Plus... at least on the laptop, if the use of expletives is warranted, at least I don't have to worry about the "ducking" words getting "fixed" XD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 5, 2017)

*howls*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *howls*



*loudy unrolls a strip of duct tape off the roll*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

*grabs popcorn watches howling*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *loudy unrolls a strip of duct tape off the roll*



*sprays with water*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *sprays with water*



*Toothy Sergal Smile*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

(Sorry, having a hell of a time adjusting to using a real keyboard again. Main browser isn't as efficient as me using mobile)


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> (Sorry, having a hell of a time adjusting to using a real keyboard again. Main browser isn't as efficient as me using mobile)


Step1: put cat on keyboard 
Step2: ?????
Step3: profit????


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

*Holds Crim up to block the water*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Holds Crim up to block the water*


*get sprayed but realized water is just...air juice*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *get sprayed but realized water is just...air juice*



*Puts Crim down and boots his snoot, then gives Mabus a Sergally lick*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Puts Crim down and boots his snoot, then gives Mabus a Sergally lick*


*starts running around holding my nose for getting kicked in the face*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Haha *boops*

Laptop doesn't have autocorrect lol. 

*Hugs Crim*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 5, 2017)

So many furry shenanigans going on right now :V

*woofs around the sergal and the other woof*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

*starts yipping and contemplates how goofy we all look to random site visitors*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

*moons non-furry site visitors*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

*looks at guest count: 95*
*waves at random strangers*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 5, 2017)

*Keeps woofing and rolls around on the ground... because im f***ing adorable and i love everybody*
=P


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

*Tried to hide claws and act cute*

*fails miserably and continues his Sergally ways *


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2017)

Well, I'm watching Assassination Classroom again for the nth time.



Mabus said:


> *Keeps woofing and rolls around on the ground... because im f***ing adorable and i love everybody*
> =P


Woof! <3


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 5, 2017)

I fur no man!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 5, 2017)

Loreleir said:


> The worst of the side effects of Zoloft faded within 3 weeks, except for the difficulties falling/staying asleep. Didn't pair well with narcolepsy, lol. I'm on Wellbutrin (bupropion) now, but I either need my dose upped or to be changed to something else because it's not working super well... but it does make me get pissed off more easily lolol. Zoloft didn't do that, but Wellbutrin has fewer bad side effects for me.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you're having a rough time with meds too, dude. I hope it clears up!
> ...



Poor man, I wish you well and I hope you find comfort in the little things that keep you going. 

As far as depression goes, I have TRD, the most deadly kind of depression, it wasn't until I stumbled upon Neuroscience and learned  how your brain works, that I began to backtrack and find out why my depression was so horrid. I also suffer from PTSD and the flashbacks of the siege are horrible. Luckily I figured out what natural things can abate them. 

If you ever need someone to talk too or need advice, please send me a message. It is better to fight off our illnesses together than alone.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 5, 2017)

Yuukari-nee said:


> NJVNIG THANKS Y///Y  i just wanted try make something with glowing spit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to look for you on the page !!



Remind me to throw money your way to make me one, it's amazing!


----------



## Loffi (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi. I'm going to start posting here now.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 6, 2017)

It looks like a missed the roleplaying train.... Good.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

*watches rick and morty*
*wubba lubba woof woof*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 6, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Hi. I'm going to start posting here now.


Have fun :3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

Teacher: we are going to go to animatedknots.com to look at some knots.

Me: OwO

...I have no idea what's going on im way overtired...


----------



## Ginza (Nov 6, 2017)

All you fucking furries man. Stop furries 2k17


Hope you're all having a good day


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 6, 2017)

WE FURRIES MUST PREVAIL!

And im having a decent day :3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

Ohhh so i'm leaning about jacking and knots.... I thought I was in mechanics not yiff class???


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ohhh so i'm leaning about jacking and knots.... I thought I was in mechanics not yiff class???



Probably better than learning Arabic on-the-fly, to explain things to the customer right now.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

Great day!!!


----------



## LoneWolfy (Nov 6, 2017)

What's that? @Ramjet556


----------



## Simo (Nov 6, 2017)

Discovered this beer, over the weekend, a seasonal IPA, brewed just a few miles from by by Union Craft Brewing, Baltimore, Maryland! 

The perfect furry beer:






Very hoppy/floral/but quite tasty!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

LoneWolfy said:


> What's that? @Ramjet556



One of my biggest positions (stock market),up 7% today...


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> Discovered this beer, over the weekend, a seasonal IPA, brewed just a few miles from by by Union Craft Brewing, Baltimore, Maryland!
> 
> The perfect furry beer:
> 
> ...



That looks good


----------



## Simo (Nov 6, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> That looks good



It is! They make some other really good beers, as well...hope they bring this back, each season!

Not sure how widely they distribute this, but is very nice : )

Foxy - Union Craft Brewing


----------



## LoneWolfy (Nov 6, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> One of my biggest positions (stock market),up 7% today...



How long have you been trading?


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

LoneWolfy said:


> How long have you been trading?



Been watching the market for years,but just jumped in this year...

Got on with Aurora when it was only 2.14..My other positions have been doing even better..

My entire portfolio is up over 45% for this year.Not bad for a rookie


----------



## LoneWolfy (Nov 6, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Been watching the market for years,but just jumped in this year...
> 
> Got on with Aurora when it was only 2.14..My other positions have been doing even better..
> 
> My entire portfolio is up over 45% for this year.Not bad for a rookie



Is it your equity or balance that is up 45%? How many trades have you completed this year? At any rate 45% seems a bit high, you might be risking too much.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 6, 2017)

That stock is .... High AF


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Aurora Cannabis? You invest in weed stocks? Lol, that's nuts.



Why?
Canada is going recreationally legal federally July 1st 2018...
Constellation (Corona beer) just invested over 200 mil in Canopy...

www.cnbc.com: Corona beer owner to buy into world’s largest cannabis grower

This will be a big industry...


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

LoneWolfy said:


> Is it your equity or balance that is up 45%? How many trades have you completed this year? At any rate 45% seems a bit high, you might be risking too much.



Don't worry I have taken profits

All my positions have a ton of wiggle room to drop before I lose any of my money...


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 6, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Remind me to throw money your way to make me one, it's amazing!



Awwwwwwwww x////D <3 <3  
The price of an icon like mine is $ 10! ~


----------



## LoneWolfy (Nov 6, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Don't worry I have taken profits
> 
> All my positions have a ton of wiggle room to drop before I lose any of my money...



That's not how trading works... Any profits lost is money lost.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> The perfect furry beer


I've gotta try to find some of that!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

LoneWolfy said:


> That's not how trading works... Any profits lost is money lost.



It totally depends on what your position is..

Are you day trading looking for an interchange of 2-3% and get out asap?
If that's the case,then yes my strategy is bullocks..

I'm not a day trader,my positions are all long...
I look for companies that I know in the future will do well,and I'm willing to risk my capital to do so...

Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> "Nuts" in a good way, I mean. I kinda forgot that you guys had been pushing for legal weed. I seem to vaguely remember that it was one of the major things that Trudeau campaigned on two years ago. Are you totally legalizing it it, or is it just for medicinal purposes?
> 
> It's just that it's a little weird for me to think of weed being bought and sold legally as if you were just buying a coffee at Tim Horton's or something. For most of my life, I've always known it to be something illicit and taboo - one of those things that you could only partake of with a hefty personal risk.
> 
> In my state, possession of weed in _any_ amount is still a felony offense, and it doesn't look like that's going to change any time soon, even at the federal level. I will admit, however, that I've smoked the stuff on two separate occasions. First time was in high school. Was an interesting experience to say the least...



Totally legal recreationally July 1st 2018..
Medical is already legal here and has been for some time.


----------



## LoneWolfy (Nov 6, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> It totally depends on what your position is..
> 
> Are you day trading looking for an interchange of 2-3% and get out asap?
> If that's the case,then yes my strategy is bullocks..
> ...



So you have a strategy? It's all good then. Hopefully you're managing your risk well too. I was just surprised you were happy because one of your positions is going well. Noobish thing to do. This is a long term game, you know.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

LoneWolfy said:


> So you have a strategy? It's all good then. Hopefully you're managing your risk well too. I was just surprised you were happy because one of your positions is going well. Noobish thing to do. This is a long term game, you know.




You bet!
I have a game plan/price target, and have already made plans to where it will move to once my target is met.


----------



## LoneWolfy (Nov 6, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> You bet!
> I have a game plan/price target, and have already made plans to where it will move to once my target is met.



Not bad for a rookie! I remember my first year, well that was gambling


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

Great close


----------



## Mabus (Nov 6, 2017)

:V
V:

:U *wolf noises*


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :V
> V:
> 
> :U *wolf noises*



*boop* hahahaha


----------



## Mabus (Nov 6, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> *boop* hahahaha



*flops backward*


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *flops backward*




 *Courtesy tummy rub*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *flops backward*


HNNNGGGG! YES!

I shall attack your belly! With a belly rub.

_rub rub rub rubbity rub_


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Goofy woofers lol.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> HNNNGGGG! YES!
> 
> I shall attack your belly! With a belly rub.
> 
> _rub rub rub rubbity rub_


Ive been woofed! •O•

*rolls around and wags tail*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Ive been woofed! •O•
> 
> *rolls around and wags tail*


_rub rub rub_

Aww, who's a good pupper? Who's a good doggo? :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

*Looks at claws*

Don't want no belly rubs from me lol.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> _rub rub rub_
> 
> Aww, who's a good pupper? Who's a good doggo? :3


(˚▽˚) *



-..Legacy..- said:


> *Looks at claws*
> 
> Don't want no belly rubs from me lol.


You kiddin’?
Im made of woofer floof, im indestructible, claws only feel like a comb! òwó/


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

*gives the scratches to the doggo*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> (˚▽˚) *


_belly rubs some more_

Just let me know when to stop. :3


----------



## Astus (Nov 6, 2017)

ya’ll doin some weird stuff and need furry Jesus


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

^ *Sergal Jesus has returned*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

*Waves a Sergally hand*

All is forgiven.  

Now back to shadowy Sergal


----------



## Mabus (Nov 6, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> ya’ll doin some weird stuff and need furry Jesus



≖‿≖
Wat did ya just wolfin’ say son?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> ya’ll doin some weird stuff and need furry Jesus









Are you telling me I actually need saving??


----------



## Mabus (Nov 6, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> ya’ll doin some weird stuff and need furry Jesus





Yakamaru said:


> Are you telling me I actually need saving??











XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD


Help me Furry Jesus, for I am straight.


----------



## Loreleir (Nov 6, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Poor man, I wish you well and I hope you find comfort in the little things that keep you going.
> 
> As far as depression goes, I have TRD, the most deadly kind of depression, it wasn't until I stumbled upon Neuroscience and learned  how your brain works, that I began to backtrack and find out why my depression was so horrid. I also suffer from PTSD and the flashbacks of the siege are horrible. Luckily I figured out what natural things can abate them.
> 
> If you ever need someone to talk too or need advice, please send me a message. It is better to fight off our illnesses together than alone.



For sure! I'm hoping I don't get this cycle of trying meds and having them either not do enough or fade too quickly. I'm sure you're familiar with the frustrations of constantly being at wit's end over this stuff. A good friend of mine has TRD, turns out they have some abnormality in their genes that makes antidepressants the equivalent of taking placebo pills with side effects. 

I'm also a PTSD sufferer from extensive childhood abuse and neglect... so pretty much a really common source of it lol. The flashbacks are the WORST... the brand of shit I went through got me a neurotic disorder to cope so when I stress or have flash backs it's like I'm not even in this reality any more lolol #dissociation

I really feel for you, dude, and I hope things even out and stay fairly even for a good while. That's the most people with our types of medical issues can really hope for, generally. No news is good news, right?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Help me Furry Jesus, for I am straight.



Sergal Jesus returns for yet another miracle!

You're, ummm...  whatever you're not worried about being?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sergal Jesus returns for yet another miracle!
> 
> You're, ummm...  whatever you're not worried about being?


Oh, good. For a moment I thought I had to get myself a Fursuit/attend a con.

The horrors!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

*goes back to doin' Sergal stuff*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, good. For a moment I thought I had to get myself a Fursuit/attend a con.
> 
> The horrors!


>w>


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

Hahaha you guys are awesome^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hahaha you guys are awesome^



Yes, all messing around aside, everyone in this forum is a hoot to hang out with


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> >w>


Though if I were to get a suit.. I'd definitely get a black wolf one.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Yes, all messing around aside, everyone in this forum is a hoot to hang out with


I read that as "hot" and I was like "..Wut? Who's hot?".


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 6, 2017)

I javent been here in awhile whats goin on?


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> I javent been here in awhile whats goin on?



It' been good for me bud
How you doing?


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yes, all messing around aside, everyone in this forum is a hoot to hang out with



I agree...It's a great forum full of really awesome people,glad to be hear with all ya'll


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 6, 2017)

I think its a good video that should be shared


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 6, 2017)

Lonely, sad and bored, telegram me

@KeziAvdiivka t.me: Kezi Avdiivka

I have cookies


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Nov 6, 2017)

This is super random but, i started making edicions of screenshots and  I ended making  this (??)

www.furaffinity.net: Rox by Yuukari-nee
www.furaffinity.net: Innocent kiss by Yuukari-nee

-Go back to her cave.-


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Yo listen up, here's the story
About a little guy that lives in a blue world
And all day and all night and everything he sees is just blue
Like him, inside and outside
Blue his house with a blue little window
And a blue Corvette
And everything is blue for him
And himself and everybody around
'Cause he ain't got nobody to listen
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I have a blue house with a blue window
Blue is the color of all that I wear
Blue are the streets and all the trees are too
I have a girlfriend and she is so blue
Blue are the people here that walk around
Blue like my Corvette, it's in and outside
Blue are the words I say and what I think
Blue are the feelings that live inside me
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I have a blue house with a blue window
Blue is the color of all that I wear
Blue are the streets and all the trees are too
I have a girlfriend and she is so blue
Blue are the people here that walk around
Blue like my Corvette, it's in and outside
Blue are the words I say and what I think
Blue are the feelings that live inside me
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi blue.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2017)

Ewww. Blue.


----------



## modfox (Nov 7, 2017)

who can I haunt?


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 7, 2017)

_*positions Ouija board*_

I summon @modfox and cast him against those who would desecrate the Forum with blue text


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> _*positions Ouija board*_
> 
> I summon @modfox and cast him against those who would desecrate the Forum with blue text


NOICE ghosts
*plays a club remix version of blue louder*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> It' been good for me bud
> How you doing?


Im doing good :3 just trying to get on the open chat more


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 7, 2017)

This place is a snuggling, sniffing, woofing, emotional mess. Jump right in!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes but im way to anti social to actual start a proper conversation so i wait like the predator that i am


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

*cold in -2 weather at bus stop*
*hugs Sora to steal warmth*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

Dont worry ill warm you OwO *Hugs Crim and surrounds him with both tails to make him warmer*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Yes but im way to anti social to actual start a proper conversation so i wait like the predator that i am



This place really has no start or end of conversation.  It's just an endless jumble of random interactions.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

*drinks some werid starbucks caffeine icetea*
This is gonna be a hell of a day if I dont crash, its already 5am and super hyperactive


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *drinks some werid starbucks caffeine icetea*
> This is gonna be a hell of a day if I dont crash, its already 5am and super hyperactive


YEAH PARTY ALL NIGHT!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> YEAH PARTY ALL NIGHT!


*chokes on berry in drink*
IF I DONT DIE!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *chokes on berry in drink*
> IF I DONT DIE!


just be carefull


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> just be carefull


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


>


Ok ok geez


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 7, 2017)

ACB.TO premarket reaction,


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 7, 2017)

Remember us little people when you get to the top. Cons are expensive, ya know...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

*observes an active open chat*

This pleases the Sergal


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 7, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Remember us little people when you get to the top. Cons are expensive, ya know...



I'm actually just surprised that this is happening,I didn't expect a huge pop till early 2018..


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Just saw the weridest car decal, a guy wearing a turbin smoking a blunt 
I guess thats BC for you XP


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Just saw the weridest car decal, a guy wearing a turbin smoking a blunt
> I guess thats BC for you XP



Yup sounds like B.C


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Fyi I wanna F Your A if we were gay... WHAT IS MY IPOD TRYING TO TELL ME???


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23194 View attachment 23195
> Fyi I wanna F Your A if we were gay... WHAT IS MY IPOD TRYING TO TELL ME???



That your Nano is old as shit lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That your Nano is old as shit lol


Its a gen 4 or 5 the one with the camera XD. Do they even make ipods anymore or is it some out dated technology lmao


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23194 View attachment 23195
> Fyi I wanna F Your A if we were gay... WHAT IS MY IPOD TRYING TO TELL ME???




*Shakes Sergal butt floof for Crim's coming out party*

Lol, no touchy.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Its a gen 4 or 5 the one with the camera XD. Do they even make ipods anymore or is it some out dated technology lmao



They have iPod Touch now, I have a Gen4 Nano (love the ball game using the gyros) but I also have a touch for the SUV.  Looks like an mini iPad the size of a IPhone.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Shakes Sergal butt floof for Crim's coming out party*
> 
> Lol, no touchy.


*stares in god dammit*
they're good songs!!!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *observes an active open chat*
> 
> This pleases the Sergal


yeeeeessss our lord is pleased


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> yeeeeessss our lord is pleased



Haha I'm no lord.  Just a goofy Sergal.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

the lord goofy sergal :3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

kami is my only god


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

I really spend too much time on these forums :x


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I really spend too much time on these forums :x


Me too i should be doing school stuff but theres no memes in school, just people watching porn in the corner...


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I really spend too much time on these forums :x


Same , this place is full of great ppl so it hard to not be here :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Same , this place is full of great ppl so it hard to not be here :3



I'm at work, so I really shouldn't be here lol.  Perks of my position, though


----------



## modfox (Nov 7, 2017)

toasters.... there gloyous


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm at work, so I really shouldn't be here lol.  Perks of my position, though


JUST WORK! DONT LET THE PAPERS BE PAPERS , JUST WORK


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

modfox said:


> toasters.... there gloyous


I like me some haunting good toesters


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Kim Jong Un's porno stage name: Kim Dong Un....My head hurts now


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Kim Jong Un's porno stage name: Kim Dong Un....My head hurts now


Ummmmm..... Why?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Ummmmm..... Why?


Beacuse im pretty sure I just said the most stupidest thing ever


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Beacuse im pretty sure I just said the most stupidest thing ever


You are totally right my friend


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

*woofs* \(^o^)/
Edit: forgot I was super kami guru
*Naiillllllllllll*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

XD


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Well time to go learn more about jacking OwO, school is fuuuuuuun


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 7, 2017)

Just finished a class and in it we did one of those online real-time quizzes where the teacher hosts the questions on the board up front and everybody logs in and enters a username and then people who answer the questions correctly and efficiently get points.  Like Kahoot or Quizizz if you ever done either of those.

Anyway, so when I was entering my username I put a nonchalant "OwO" after my name.  Then I got on the top-5 scorers leaderboard and one of the well-known meme-lords in my class started shouting "OwO What's this?". So I acknowledged him by shouting back "OwO what's this!".  Now it wasn't like the room was silent or anything because people were celebrating that they got the question right or complaining that they got it wrong, and shouting out the answers to the questions too--point is that it was pretty hectic.

So I know at least that one guy understood the OwO meme but I don't think he connected it to the fact that I am a furry;  I think he thought I was just screwing around because I am a little notorious at my school for being the obnoxious, purposefully cringey, doesn't know when a joke's gone too far kid.  But I also don't think anyone else in the class understood the reference either.  Which is good, in my opinion.  I don't want to go around extravagantly flaunting that I am a furry because that's just rude and wouldn't help the fandom's rep anyway.  But I do want people to know if they are open-minded or already have some understanding of the furry community, because I don't want to hide something that I'm pretty passionate about.  It is also a way that I could possibly find other furries at my school, by dropping subtle hints like that.  I talked with the art teacher at my school and it seems like there was already a furry alumni that went to my school--what's stopping there from being more that currently attend my school now?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Just finished a class and in it we did one of those online real-time quizzes where the teacher hosts the questions on the board up front and everybody logs in and enters a username and then people who answer the questions correctly and efficiently get points.  Like Kahoot or Quizizz if you ever done either of those.
> 
> Anyway, so when I was entering my username I put a nonchalant "OwO" after my name.  Then I got on the top-5 scorers leaderboard and one of the well-known meme-lords in my class started shouting "OwO What's this?". So I acknowledged him by shouting back "OwO what's this!".  Now it wasn't like the room was silent or anything because people were celebrating that they got the question right or complaining that they got it wrong, and shouting out the answers to the questions too--point is that it was pretty hectic.
> 
> So I know at least that one guy understood the OwO meme but I don't think he connected it to the fact that I am a furry;  I think he thought I was just screwing around because I am a little notorious at my school for being the obnoxious, purposefully cringey, doesn't know when a joke's gone too far kid.  But I also don't think anyone else in the class understood the reference either.  Which is good, in my opinion.  I don't want to go around extravagantly flaunting that I am a furry because that's just rude and wouldn't help the fandom's rep anyway.  But I do want people to know if they are open-minded or already have some understanding of the furry community, because I don't want to hide something that I'm pretty passionate about.  It is also a way that I could possibly find other furries at my school, by dropping subtle hints like that.  I talked with the art teacher at my school and it seems like there was already a furry alumni that went to my school--what's stopping there from being more that currently attend my school now?



Lol.  If they still had mainstream arcades, I'd now consider doing this for high scores from now on.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Lol.  If they still had mainstream arcades, I'd now consider doing this for high scores from now on.


IM NEED TO DO START DOING THAT


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> furry community fandom


Like a hobby/interest, you keep that shit to yourself, mate. Also, I made a correction.

Community would imply we're even remotely the same: We're not. And when someone see a degenerate who's a Furry, they are going to correlate that degeneracy with the rest of the people in the fandom if or when you use the term "community". 

Fun story though.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Like a hobby/interest, you keep that shit to yourself, mate. Also, I made a correction.
> 
> Community would imply we're even remotely the same: We're not. And when someone see a degenerate who's a Furry, they are going to correlate that degeneracy with the rest of the people in the fandom if or when you use the term "community".
> 
> Fun story though.


I'd be inclined to agree.
The thing is a lot of people from the outside do see it as a community, bringing forth the sort of problems you mentioned. 
Imo, there would be way less stigma around it if people saw it as a hobby.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

I take the entire thing as a hobby, its just something to do when bored and have nothing better to do. If you eat furry, shit furry, sleep furry, live furry then you have some problems...


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Like a hobby/interest, you keep that shit to yourself, mate. Also, I made a correction.
> 
> Community would imply we're even remotely the same: We're not. And when someone see a degenerate who's a Furry, they are going to correlate that degeneracy with the rest of the people in the fandom if or when you use the term "community".
> 
> Fun story though.


Didn't realize the words weren't interchangeable.  Thanks for clearing this up,


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'd be inclined to agree.
> The thing is a lot of people from the outside do see it as a community, bringing forth the sort of problems you mentioned.
> Imo, there would be way less stigma around it if people saw it as a hobby.





connortheskunk said:


> Didn't realize the words weren't interchangeable.  Thanks for clearing this up,


You can obviously have communities inside the fandom, like FAF or Discord servers. The fandom itself however cannot become a community.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You can obviously have communities inside the fandom, like FAF or Discord servers. The fandom itself however cannot become a community.


well i didnt know that either , i just learnned more english today ,yay


----------



## Mabus (Nov 7, 2017)

*woofer singing* :V


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

*Woof sing with mabus* OwO


----------



## Telnac (Nov 7, 2017)

The USA needs to adopt the siesta. Mandatory nap time between 3&4pm.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Telnac said:


> The USA needs to adopt the siesta. Mandatory nap time between 3&4pm.



I would never get to bed at night, if I took a nap.  I'm actually fighting sleep right now as it is, because if I tap out, I'll be wide awake at 2am.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I would never get to bed at night, if I took a nap.  I'm actually fighting sleep right now as it is, because if I tap out, I'll be wide awake at 2am.


My problem is that I’m a zombie in the middle of the day but I get my 2nd wind at 9pm and am wide awake after that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

*flops down*

I'm beat today.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm just resting...


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *flops down*
> 
> I'm beat today.





Harpo_K_Aussie said:


> I'm just resting...



Want a tea to relax a bit more ?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Want a tea to relax a bit more ?



I'm already on my 2nd Monster Java.  I need to stay up at least 2 more hours lol.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm already on my 2nd Monster Java.  I need to stay up at least 2 more hours lol.


whys that? are people torturing you mentaly?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> whys that? are people torturing you mentaly?



Haha no, nobody can get to me like that. 

If I go to sleep early, I'll wake up a few hours later, and won't get back to sleep.  If I hang it out, I'll sleep until my alarm goes off.  It's all about timing.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

thats quite smart


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> thats quite smart



It's too many years of forced sleep deprivation lol.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 7, 2017)

So i see , you are a smart sergal :3


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> To lazy to draw so I did thisView attachment 22725


yeaaaayy i have least 50 snickers left from hallween im going to get fat...and then peaple well wanna eat me (rooster XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> So i see , you are a smart sergal :3



Sometimes.  I do just as much dumb shit as everyone else though lol.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 7, 2017)

My brain is scrambled eggs x_x


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 7, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Want a tea to relax a bit more ?



No thanks, I'll stick with my Mtn Dew Code Red (It's my favorite kind of Mtn. Dew)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> My brain is scrambled eggs x_x



?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> ?



Haha, hello there ^_^

It was a long day at work, with a lot of work that was done... work that included a learning curve. Lots of information, numbers, and such floating around in my brain, I don't want to think about it until tomorrow!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha, hello there ^_^
> 
> It was a long day at work, with a lot of work that was done... work that included a learning curve. Lots of information, numbers, and such floating around in my brain, I don't want to think about it until tomorrow!



Afternoon to you too 

Sounds like you earned your money today.  I'm just lazing around, knowing I have an easy day tomorrow.  Today was so boring, it wore me out lol.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon to you too
> 
> Sounds like you earned your money today.  I'm just lazing around, knowing I have an easy day tomorrow.  Today was so boring, it wore me out lol.



In my industry, the first two weeks of the month are the busiest... with incentives coming in; the scramble to get creative content finalized, approved by the client, compliant by state law, and then sent to its respective destinations for upload and airtime; invoice reconciliation and billing, and more. The rest of the week will likely be busy, but I'm trying to help knock out what I can so that I have less to worry about next week before I take a break for the holidays. But I would rather be busy, it makes the day go by faster!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Sounds like you're in advertising?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sounds like you're in advertising?



Yep, I'm with an ad agency! I also scored a 100% on my course final from Saturday, so yaaaay!! Now I am working on additional coursework for my job, to become Google certified in AdWords and Analytics


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yep, I'm with an ad agency! I also scored a 100% on my course final from Saturday, so yaaaay!! Now I am working on additional coursework for my job, to become Google certified in AdWords and Analytics



That's good to hear, and good luck with those other two (I have no idea what they are lol)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's good to hear, and good luck with those other two (I have no idea what they are lol)



Thanks!! They will definitely be less intensive than my actual coursework. AdWords and Analytics are part of back-end reporting, including tracking leads and traffic generated from online sources, as well as optimizing campaigns/advertisements to best target and reach people based on the platform they're using (mobile, desktop, video, etc). It's the heart of what our agency does and I'm wanting to get more involved with it and possibly shift my job into the digital side of things.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thanks!! They will definitely be less intensive than my actual coursework. AdWords and Analytics are part of back-end reporting, including tracking leads and traffic generated from online sources, as well as optimizing campaigns/advertisements to best target and reach people based on the platform they're using (mobile, desktop, video, etc). It's the heart of what our agency does and I'm wanting to get more involved with it and possibly shift my job into the digital side of things.



Ahh, so I can then blame you for all the internet cookie ads later


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

*tired ass foxo pops in*
Whats with all the weird threads lately?


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *tired ass foxo pops in*
> Whats with all the weird threads lately?


No clue! They've just been appearing!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Holy fuck every second I spend reading some of the shit im seeing on this forum today the stupider I get. Im surprised I can still remember to breathe now, beacuse I was already stupid as shit before reading this stuff!


----------



## Loffi (Nov 7, 2017)

I love the weird threads.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 7, 2017)

How is everyone doing this fine night or day?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> How is everyone doing this fine night or day?


contemplating on chugging a bottle of vodka, I seen to many things that just destroyed my brain today...


----------



## LBCicedragon (Nov 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> How is everyone doing this fine night or day?


Not too bad,but maths exam sucks.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Nov 7, 2017)

I thought Senior 3 wouldn't be so busy,but until two months ago did I suddenly realize something...


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 7, 2017)

Post to Miiverse - Miiverse | Nintendo

You will be missed miiverse.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey guys!! I've been MIA, readying "Furry Nation" read it in two days


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Hey guys!! I've been MIA, readying "Furry Nation" read it in two days


How was it? I want to read it but i haven't read in years...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Its really really good! Reminds me of my roots in the fandom


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

I think had I not gone MIA from the scene for like over a decade, I may have made it into the book


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> How was it? I want to read it but i haven't read in years...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

lol cant see that.. at work.. vids are blocked


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


>


Well im 18 and I just have better things to do then read, like university and sleeep and work.
But I do want to read furry nation but I wont even read my school text books...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

its worth it, its a great history of the fandom, for some of us its nostalgia


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Well im 18 and I just have better things to do then read, like university and sleeep and work.
> But I do want to read furry nation but I wont even read my school text books...


Same--I would also like to read it at some point.  However, despite having turned in numerous book reports in middle school and high school, I haven't actually read a new book in 3 or 4 years.  Reading literature is just something that doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

I would probably learn alot from it, Im still new, I think a year now I've been lurking around..


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Definitely a recommended read for new furs, it clears up a lot of the bs rumors


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

I think I cleared up most of those rumors my self but more clarity wouldn't hurt. The way I decided to be a furry was after I read about all the horrible stuff I could find online, I wanted to see if there was a good side to it. I ended up finding all you guys and it pretty much did clear all that bs up and i couldn't be happier.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

thanks, you're pretty awesome too


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks! ughh I should probably go to sleep, have to wake up at 4:20... School is fuuuuun


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm still at work for another 2 hours.. one more work day before the convention!!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Nice! Well have fun at work for the rest of your shift... Well I guess fun and asshole callers dont mix but you get what I mean XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

lol noooo kidding.. I just try to not tell them off or hang up on them as much as possible


----------



## modfox (Nov 8, 2017)

,


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

!


----------



## modfox (Nov 8, 2017)

Ö!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

É!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Hey guys!! I've been MIA, readying "Furry Nation" read it in two days



I had noticed your absence, and was hoping you hadn't worked yourself into unconsciousness.  Lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

The bus i'm on is playing this fucking song



 It's way to ealry for this...


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 8, 2017)

The original 4 Non Blondes version is quality


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

*see's lifeless open chat*
*tries to think of something good to say*
Ummmmmmmmmmmm
*see's people in my class making  nuse's and choking each other*
I'm surrounded by idiots.....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

That's just natural selection at work.  It'll sort itself out.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's just natural selection at work.  It'll sort itself out.


I think the best part of this is that they are choking themselves while we are supposed to be watching safty videos.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

Guys , i have telegram yay! And i quite like it X3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I had noticed your absence, and was hoping you hadn't worked yourself into unconsciousness.  Lol




lol pretty damn close... I just let you surpass me on number of posts


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

You're pretty far behind 

And honestly, I've been trying to let someone pass me, because I don't think I want that honor 2 months in a row lol.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 8, 2017)

Money is disgusting
the idea to lower the value of another being because of a temporary number
is disturbing
why can't we value poeple for their beauty like me, so shower me with your gifts
i'm so beautiful you should be thankful just to be in the presence of me hmm....
meow


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You're pretty far behind
> 
> And honestly, I've been trying to let someone pass me, because I don't think I want that honor 2 months in a row lol.


 I was almost 100 ahead of you and then I disappeared for 2 days


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm still shocked there was another Sergal on today


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm still shocked there was another Sergal on today



you just need to take a vacation from FA for like a week so I can catch back up lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you just need to take a vacation from FA for like a week so I can catch back up lol



You have all night, while I sleep.  

Slacker lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

lol im going to be offline for 3 days for the convention, its going to be a struggle


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol im going to be offline for 3 days for the convention, its going to be a struggle



Nah, enjoy the Con.  I have a bunch of stuff offline to catch up on, during this 3 day weekend, anyways.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

You both make me fell like i have no life XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

im all packed, I get off work tonight at 1 am, up at 7 on the road by 8 am to pick up Liam from the airport.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You both make me fell like i have no life XD



nah, if you had no life, you would be top poster.. Legacy has no life  I'm second to that


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> nah, if you had no life, you would be top poster.. Legacy has no life  I'm second to that



To be fair, I'm on my phone all day anyways.  This forum just happens to be one of my check ins as I fly through notifications from several sites.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

lol its the only thing I can access at work without getting nailed


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Just Googled my username and found out that a kid in 2015 used it for roblox... dammit now I'm a name stealing asshole


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

whats roblox?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> whats roblox?


A game thats like minecraft but more legoish, I never played it before so I don't know if thats right


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

My names are either Internet clean, or a complete flood of irrelevance.  Win


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

who had it first? technically I stole mine from powerpuff girls, but I honestly didn't know that at the time, I just created the name on world of warcraft


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Besides roblox it was alot of my shitposts from Twitter and random pictures from here, I think ones that I cliked on?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 8, 2017)

please don't play roblox


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Besides roblox it was alot of my shitposts from Twitter and random pictures from here, I think ones that I cliked on?



lol since ive never heard of the game, i'll take your word for it


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

You've been visited by the great turtle hermit


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23253
> You've been visited by the great turtle hermit


Well of course! with the power to control life and death he is here to learn my magnificent skills! but i wont waste my time with such worthless hermit , begone human!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

is this a pokemon thing? lol im lost


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> is this a pokemon thing? lol im lost


No its not XD


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> is this a pokemon thing? lol im lost


Dragon ball... lmao


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

lol after my time, I never got into pokemon or dragon ball or anything like that lol


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol after my time, I never got into pokemon or dragon ball or anything like that lol


poor fuzz ball , you didnt have childhood , well theres always time to watch a lil bit of both


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> poor fuzz ball , you didnt have childhood , well theres always time to watch a lil bit of both



lol my childhood was better, we had tons of furry cartoons


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Dragon ball is way before my time... 1988, damn that show is old but still good


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dragon ball is way before my time... 1988, damn that show is old but still good


you are so right! and still alive!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> you are so right! and still alive!


Mostly beacuse brought in super


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Sure hope so. :3
> Genital Cancers like that shouldnt come here x3
> *gives woofer hugs to everyone*


*gives woofer hug back* ^u^


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> *gives woofer hug back* ^u^


I want to hug you cuz you are so cute! *hugs*


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 8, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> I want to hug you cuz you are so cute! *hugs*


Awww thank you! *hugs back* ^u^


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> Awww thank you! *hugs back* ^u^


so hows life goin with ya? my new friend X3


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 8, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> so hows life goin with ya? my new friend X3


Pretty darn good, gotta say. You?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> Pretty darn good, gotta say. You?


im doing quite well :3


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 8, 2017)

1 STEEL RESERVE, 2 ANGRY ORCHARD CANS, AND 1 SAPPORO IN LESS THAN 1 HOUR AFTER A LONG SHIFT AT WORK.

GET ON MY LEVEL BROS


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 9, 2017)

lol so... youre drinking whatever cheap shit is laying around...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 9, 2017)

@Ramjet556


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> @Ramjet556



Still waiting for my liter of cola


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 9, 2017)

omg @Pipistrele come talk! I have one hour left of work and I am bored!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm starting to wonder if getting your wisdom teeth yanked is a form of torture somewhere in the world, it's been a week since my surgery and it still hurts like fuck.

Worst, extraction, ever...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm starting to wonder if getting your wisdom teeth yanked is a form of torture somewhere in the world, it's been a week since my surgery and it still hurts like fuck.
> 
> Worst, extraction, ever...



lol sometimes they actually never stop hurting, like your sockets just continue to dull ache


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol sometimes they actually never stop hurting, like your sockets just continue to dull ache


Nope, can't accept that. Can't imagine living off painkillers yet, I'm not old enough for that.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nope, can't accept that. Can't imagine living off painkillers yet, I'm not old enough for that.



I had all my teeth until about a year ago and then just lost like... a bunch of them, face still hurts, have like at least 3 or 4 more that need to come out


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I had all my teeth until about a year ago and then just lost like... a bunch of them, face still hurts, have like at least 3 or 4 more that need to come out


Fucking hell. My cousin got her entire bottom row removed a while back, not looking after them enough apparently. But I think with me, it's just because they were deeply rooted, and the one that hurts the most is the one that had bone removed. I think it'll pass, but the dentist gave me this syringe to flush them out, make them heal faster or something. Yeah, like agitating them will make them heal faster.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 9, 2017)

my bones are apparently like really dense, so extractions are a nightmare for me and the healing is a process


----------



## Telnac (Nov 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm starting to wonder if getting your wisdom teeth yanked is a form of torture somewhere in the world, it's been a week since my surgery and it still hurts like fuck.
> 
> Worst, extraction, ever...


Dude... sorry to hear that!  When I had my wisdom teeth yanked I was nomming a Big Mac later that afternoon.  (Not that I was supposed to....)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Dude... sorry to hear that!  When I had my wisdom teeth yanked I was nomming a Big Mac later that afternoon.  (Not that I was supposed to....)


Shit happens. I just hope the worst is over by the 18th, my nephew is getting married and I want to gorge myself.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 9, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> omg @Pipistrele come talk! I have one hour left of work and I am bored!!!


Too busy, sorry!..


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

*Stretches out*

Getting ready for a short work day, and into a solid long weekend.  I need the extra time off right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Too busy, sorry!..


_Pats and hugs the busy batto
_
Hmm, what's bat in Russian?


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> _Pats and hugs the busy batto
> _
> Hmm, what's bat in Russian?


huggos! \o/
"Летучая мышь" - "a flying mouse". Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 9, 2017)

Anyone know anything that helps a really sore throat? 'cuz im losing my voice, and i gotta bring it back before next thursday.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


>


LMAO


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Stretches out*
> 
> Getting ready for a short work day, and into a solid long weekend.  I need the extra time off right now.


Best of luck on it!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

School is supposed to teach you life lessons, but they never told me not to eat 2 habanero peppers the night befor a 10 hour fight. All I can say is that I was on fire.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> huggos! \o/
> "Летучая мышь" - "a flying mouse". Pretty cool, huh?


I love it! Fruit-eating flying mice. Sometimes blood-drinking flying mice. 

Either way. Bats are cute!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Anyone know anything that helps a really sore throat? 'cuz im losing my voice, and i gotta bring it back before next thursday.


1) gargle listerine mouthwash before bed (be careful not to swallow it)
2) cold meds
3) no milk, acidic, or syrupy drinks for awhile. Go with tea and water.
4) try not to get sicker :U


----------



## Simo (Nov 9, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Anyone know anything that helps a really sore throat? 'cuz im losing my voice, and i gotta bring it back before next thursday.



Also:

Gargle with warm water, with salt...sea salt works best  

or

Gargle with 50% water and 50% Hydrogen Peroxide, careful not to swallow any, and then, gargle and rinse with just plain water. It will taste really gross, and make you foam at the mouth, and almost gag, but it has gotten rid of many sore throats, here. Just don't swallow it!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

I found out (from a friend) that not sucking so many things a day usually helps prevents them losing thier voice


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I found out (from a friend) that not sucking so many things a day usually helps prevents them losing thier voice


LMAO! XDDD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I found out (from a friend) that not sucking so many things a day usually helps prevents them losing thier voice


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I found out (from a friend) that not sucking so many things a day usually helps prevents them losing thier voice


so were you the victim of your friend?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't see how that's being a victim lol


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't see how that's being a victim lol


yeah you are right , probably he asked his friend to do it to him


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

UMMMMMMMMM Its my right as a Legal European American of Canada to not to answer any more questions
The hell did i just say??? Im not American?
GO GO GADGET WTF AM I DOING


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> UMMMMMMMMM Its my right as a Legal European American of Canada to not to answer any more questions
> The hell did i just say??? Im not American?


well if you are european you can always come to portugal and meet up X3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> well if you are european you can always come to portugal and meet up X3


Im not from Europe but 90% of my family is and lives in Europe while in canada our family is so small


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im not from Europe but 90% of my family is and lives in Europe while in canada our family is so small


fuck! well one day i guess XD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

WOOF =3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> WOOF =3


Hello mabus hows life goin? *pat pat*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hello mabus hows life goin? *pat pat*


I’m tired as hell! =D

But I’m doing pretty good 
Just woofing around and being silly.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I’m tired as hell! =D
> 
> But I’m doing pretty good
> Just woofing around and being silly.


You like bein silly and cute X3 
what made you tired? job? school? maybe idiot friends?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> You like bein silly and cute X3
> what made you tired? job? school? maybe idiot friends?


24 hour fire station shifts with late night medical calls x3

Been weeks since theres been a fire to put out... :0
*makes a smol fire and puts it out*

=D


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 24 hour fire station shifts with late night medical calls x3
> 
> Been weeks since theres been a fire to put out... :0
> *makes a smol fire and puts it out*
> ...


well now you just need to relax X3 and be a cutie silly woflie :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 24 hour fire station shifts with late night medical calls x3
> 
> Been weeks since theres been a fire to put out... :0
> *makes a smol fire and puts it out*
> ...



Pyrowolfy


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Pyrowolfy



Technically the anti-pyro but sure i’ll put on the mask and woof all muffled with a flamethrower xD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Technically the anti-pyro but sure i’ll put on the mask and woof all muffled with a flamethrower xD


A badass pyro wolfie X3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Noticed everyone in my class surround a computer watching a video. I go to check it out. As soon as I get there they are watching security cam videos of people dying by get crushed by forklifts....
Yeahhhhhhh.... no words..


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Noticed everyone in my class surround a computer watching a video. I go to check it out. As soon as I get there they are watching security cam videos of people dying by get crushed by forklifts....
> Yeahhhhhhh.... no words..


WTF LMAO


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> WTF LMAO


I dont know it was bad


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I dont know it was bad


they just dont give a shit XD


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm a bit of a pyromaniac myself.  Whenever we pull out the strikers or Bunsen burners for labs in chemistry Ill be all like:

*spark spark**strike strike*
*poof*
Fire! o.o



Crimcyan said:


> Noticed everyone in my class surround a computer watching a video. I go to check it out. As soon as I get there they are watching security cam videos of people dying by get crushed by forklifts....
> Yeahhhhhhh.... no words..



Wow...

...
*goes to check and see if videos are real*

0.o
Wow


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> UMMMMMMMMM Its my right as a Legal European American of Canada to not to answer any more questions


>Legal European

>American

>Of Canada



Crimcyan said:


> Im not from Europe but 90% of my family is and lives in Europe while in canada our family is so small


Okayyy, so...
>Not European
>Family in Canada

So, If you eliminate the other two, that must mean you are from America?



Crimcyan said:


> The hell did i just say??? Im not American?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> >Legal European
> 
> >American
> 
> ...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

And so it begins.  3.5 days of trying to get a lot of projects done.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

HALP! I AM CONSTANTLY LISTENING TO THIS NOW AND I CAN'T STOP! SOMEBODY SEND SOME WOOFS AND AWOO'S MY WAY!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> HALP! I AM CONSTANTLY LISTENING TO THIS NOW AND I CAN'T STOP! SOMEBODY SEND SOME WOOFS AND AWOO'S MY WAY!




 
??woof??


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

memes


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> HALP! I AM CONSTANTLY LISTENING TO THIS NOW AND I CAN'T STOP! SOMEBODY SEND SOME WOOFS AND AWOO'S MY WAY!


Foxxos scream more then bark soooo * WEEEEEEEEE* hope that helps


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 23288


If i sits i fits


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Foxxos scream more then bark soooo * WEEEEEEEEE* hope that helps


Yes, it did. I got rid of the curse!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Im not gay but 20 dollars is 20 dollars


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2017)

Muhahahahahahaha...
Still a lot of time to get on the green rush guys,should actually start an investment thread and stop trolling chat with this...lol


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

*woofs*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs*


You shall not woof alone!

_woofs _

Somehow I am listening to this while woofing.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You shall not woof alone!
> 
> _woofs _
> 
> Somehow I am listening to this while woofing.






When two woofs get together and woof up the place :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> When two woofs get together and woof up the place :V


Whinefest.

No wine involved. Or cute baby seals. Or kittens clawing your legs.

I am not displeased.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Whinefest.
> 
> No wine involved. Or cute baby seals. Or kittens clawing your legs.
> 
> I am not displeased.


;-;
You make me sad


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ;-;
> You make me sad


Baby seals nor kittens know how to woof. As for the wine.. We can replace it. :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

*The woofers have returned*

Time to leave sticks around, that are bigger than the doorways.  Amusement shall be mine.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

Woofers are always welcome, but there is definitely a top woofer and it's this guy here


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *The woofers have returned*
> 
> Time to leave sticks around, that are bigger than the doorways.  Amusement shall be mine.


It's ok. I can make it work!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's ok. I can make it work!



Somehow I'm not surprised you have that much wood in your mouth


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Somehow I'm not surprised you have that much wood in your mouth


Do I smell a metaphor for something?.. :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Do I smell a metaphor for something?.. :3



What's a metaphor?  I simply praised you for your spirit. 

Now, what's on your brain is your bag lol.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Do I smell a metaphor for something?.. :3



( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


No, Mabus. Don't you even dare!  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



-..Legacy..- said:


> What's a metaphor?  I simply praised you for your spirit.
> 
> Now, what's on your brain is your bag lol.


Yes, we must definitely take the ducks for a walk!

Their house is crumbling into a black hole.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> HALP! I AM CONSTANTLY LISTENING TO THIS NOW AND I CAN'T STOP! SOMEBODY SEND SOME WOOFS AND AWOO'S MY WAY!


Okie dokie!
_*woofs*
*Awoooooooooooooooooooooooooo*_


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

*woofs in low-pitched Mabus tones* :U


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Yo listen up, here's the story
About a little woofer that lives in a woof world


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh no! I seem to have gotten caught in an *endless woof cycle*
*continues to woof*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

'tis is the woof dimension!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

*throws out Kongs filled with peanut butter *

That should keep the noise down to a dull roar


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 'tis is the woof dimension!


How dreadful


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *throws out Kongs filled with peanut butter *
> 
> That should keep the noise down to a dull roar


What did you say? I was too busy eating some peanut butter.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im not gay but 20 dollars is 20 dollars


Sellin your body? ooooohhhh why tho?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Sellin your body? ooooohhhh why tho?



Government mandated minimum price to maintain economic competition standards.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

*pushes the peanut butter aside and chews a steak*

Im so proud of all these woofs xP


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *pushes the peanut butter aside and chews a steak*
> 
> Im so proud of all these woofs xP


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Government mandated minimum price to maintain economic competition standards.


wow that must be bad!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

20 dollars or 20 woof


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 20 dollars or 20 woof


i want 20 woofs!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Woofsexual


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Woofsexual


oooooohhhhh i want 25 woofs then


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

*clones an army of me’s* :3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *clones an army of me’s* :3


Permission to hug your army? :3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

I want some hugs too!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *clones an army of me’s* :3



owO


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *clones an army of me’s* :3


Now you have started a *clone war* XD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> Permission to hug your army? :3


Permission granted, woofer legion likes hugs :3


Crimcyan said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


ಠ‿↼


HeartlessSora said:


> I want some hugs too!


Also hugs 


-..Legacy..- said:


> owO


Owo


HeartlessSora said:


> Now you have started a *clone war* XD


Commence Order Woofy Woof


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Permission granted, woofer legion likes hugs :3
> 
> ಠ‿↼
> 
> ...


*walks around, hugging every woofer in sight* ^u^


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

*Uses shadow clone jutsu*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Sweet Jesus, we're all done for   

*Climbs into a tall tree*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sweet Jesus, we're all done for
> 
> *Climbs into a tall tree*


Take me with you!


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 9, 2017)

*takes a position next to woofer army* ÒwÓ


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

It uh... it appears as though I am the odd bun out... so many woofers OWO


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> It uh... it appears as though I am the odd bun out... so many woofers OWO


Don't worry. I don't bite. :3


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> It uh... it appears as though I am the odd bun out... so many woofers OWO


No worries bun bun


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

How was everyone's day? :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> How was everyone's day? :3


Great. Just started though. How about yours?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Great. Just started though. How about yours?



Oooh, where are you/what time zone?

Mine was long, and busy. Same as the rest of this week, basically. Got a lot done in four days!! I am just ready for the weekend so that I can relax a little bit.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> It uh... it appears as though I am the odd bun out... so many woofers OWO


Foxxos scream and dont woof so dont worry


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> How was everyone's day? :3


Tiresome but not bad. Did landscaping work all day.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> How was everyone's day? :3


been quite nice! i dyed my hair today my eyes burnned a lil bit


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oooh, where are you/what time zone?
> 
> Mine was long, and busy. Same as the rest of this week, basically. Got a lot done in four days!! I am just ready for the weekend so that I can relax a little bit.


Well enjoy your weekend!
I'm in straya ,hence the big time difference. Its just 1245 here ^^


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> How was everyone's day? :3


Pretty good! Definitely starting the long weekend on the right foot!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Tiresome but not bad. Did landscaping work all day.



One of my previous roommates was a landscaper. Our lawn and yard always looked so nice!! How are the temps in FL right now?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well enjoy your weekend!
> I'm in straya ,hence the big time difference. Its just 1245 here ^^



Oooooh, I see. Nice! It's 7:47PM here. I need to eat dinner!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> been quite nice! i dyed my hair today my eyes burnned a lil bit


What color??


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> How was everyone's day? :3


IT FELT LIKE I WAS BURNING IN ICE HELL ALL, DAY IT'S CALLED CANADA ITS SO COLD HERE.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> Pretty good! Definitely starting the long weekend on the right foot!


Nice! I'm trying to take a half day next Friday; will be going out of town for a week to visit family for Thanksgiving.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> IT FELT LIKE I WAS BURNING IN ICE HELL ALL, DAY IT'S CALLED CANADA ITS SO COLD HERE.



I'm sorry  I'll trade you for Texas weather lol. It was in the 50's today and wet, this is "cold" by Texas standards xD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> One of my previous roommates was a landscaper. Our lawn and yard always looked so nice!! How are the temps in FL right now?


I don't exactly do landscaping as a job, but work was slow, so my boss had me do some things around the property that I had experience doing.

As far as Florida temperatures, great! Mid 70's to low 80's for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oooooh, I see. Nice! It's 7:47PM here. I need to eat dinner!


Bon appétit!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

It's been overcast, windy, and damp here in N Alabama.  Not what I consider ideal weather.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't exactly do landscaping as a job, but work was slow, so my boss had me do some things around the property that I had experience doing.
> 
> As far as Florida temperatures, great! Mid 70's to low 80's for the next couple weeks.


We finally made it down into "cold" temps here. But it's been wet and overcast so rather dreary!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's been overcast, windy, and damp here in N Alabama.  Not what I consider ideal weather.



Overcast, windy, damp, and chilly here. It gives me a headache and ensures that I require caffeine in the morning with the lack of sunlight


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

oh my goodness a rabbit.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Overcast, windy, damp, and chilly here. It gives me a headache and ensures that I require caffeine in the morning with the lack of sunlight



I don't have to get up for work, for the next 3 days.  I'll get up when I get hungry lol.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> oh my goodness a rabbit.


Famous last words.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> oh my goodness a rabbit.



Yeeeeeeeeessssssss >_>


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Its been -1 all of today, and the shop im in does not have heat lmao, but at least i have a 4day weekend now


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't have to get up for work, for the next 3 days.  I'll get up when I get hungry lol.



Uhhh, jealous! Since the time change, it gets light before my alarm goes off for work... and because it gets light earlier, the cats think I'm sleeping in too late and start making noise at least an hour before I have to be up. I might as well just shut my alarms off


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Its been -1 all of today, and the shop im in does not have heat lmao, but at least i have a 4day weekend now


That's the worst, having to be either out in the elements or in a building that isn't heated.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yeeeeeeeeessssssss >_>


Can I bite or would this be an inappropriate gesture it is merely a positive social interaction for me in no means to cause harm but
but the chance of performing this act will cause pain is quite high regardless.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

I chew people all the time, its a woof thing :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Can I bite or would this be an inappropriate gesture it is merely a positive social interaction for me in no means to cause harm but
> but the chance of performing this act will cause pain is quite high regardless.



Gentle noms!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

*chews on my own tail*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *chews on my own tail*


*sits on your tail* owo


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *sits on your tail* owo


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


>


I'm not that heavy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

*Stays in tree to prevent being another chew toy*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Stays in tree to prevent being another chew toy*


*attempts to climb up tree but slips mid jump and faceplants into tree*


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Stays in tree to prevent being another chew toy*


Staying in a tree would only increase the chance for bite to be performed successfully from me since there will be lower maneuverability
in the tree tops.


> Gentle noms!


takes a soft bite to your ear.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Staying in a tree would only increase the chance for bite to be performed successfully from me since there will be lower maneuverability
> in the tree tops.



Except I have just as many pointy ends as you .


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Except I have just as many pointy ends as you .


setups up a ladder against the tree for Crimcyan


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> takes a soft bite to your ear.



O_O



-..Legacy..- said:


> *Stays in tree to prevent being another chew toy*



*manages to climb tree and boops your foot with my nose*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> setups up a ladder against the tree for Crimcyan





-..Legacy..- said:


> Except I have just as many pointy ends as you .



*holds my fire axe behind my back* :3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *holds my fire axe behind my back* :3


*falls off later*
*latter falls back smashes me in the nose*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *falls off later*
> *latter falls back smashes me in the nose*


 !
*tries to help!*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

*Takes in the situation*

*Still feels safe*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> !
> *tries to help!*


*gives cookies for helping*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

*scurries off while everyone is distracted*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

*is left sitting in tree* 

o.o


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *is left sitting in tree*
> 
> o.o


 !
*saves from the eveel tree*
:U


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 9, 2017)

Mabus said:


> !
> *saves from the eveel tree*
> :U


YAAAAAAY!!!!

My herooooooo!!!!!!


Awoooooo000000


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

*hits blunt*
In a few years we will be back in the twenties


----------



## Astus (Nov 10, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *hits blunt*
> In a few years we will be back in the twenties View attachment 23315



Basically everyone from my university who thinks they're hot shit


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> Basically everyone from my university who thinks they're hot shit


Same with mine... But I have to say it can be amusing at some point's


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 10, 2017)

hello hello o/ hows life goin here?


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 10, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> hello hello o/ hows life goin here?


Pretty good.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 10, 2017)

Harpo_K_Aussie said:


> Pretty good.


Thats always good to know X3 whatcha ya doin?


----------



## Simo (Nov 10, 2017)

One day, I will have a bed, that will look sorta like a hollow log, that skunks sleep in, only it will be all soft and cozy, and will have a sleeping bag, and that is where I will take my naps. : P


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2017)

Simo said:


> One day, I will have a bed, that will look sorta like a hollow log, that skunks sleep in, only it will be all soft and cozy, and will have a sleeping bag, and that is where I will take my naps. : P


Hmm. Will you be taking naps with someone? Sounds fun. A cuddle buddy.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Simo said:


> One day, I will have a bed, that will look sorta like a hollow log, that skunks sleep in, only it will be all soft and cozy, and will have a sleeping bag, and that is where I will take my naps. : P



4" diameter PVC drain pipe, expanding foam on the exterior carved as bark.  Cut a few natural looking holes, line the inside with excercise mat, or just chuck a futon mattress inside. 

You could do that pretty cheap, actually


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 10, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Thats always good to know X3 whatcha ya doin?


Pretty much relaxing.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

Everything on the forum for the past few days or so


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Days?  You should find one with _minutes. _


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Days?  You should find one with _minutes. _


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

That should be on the Forum Header lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That should be on the Forum Header lol.


Can we request a counter somewhere XD


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That should be on the Forum Header lol.


Totally. This might not be the header we want, but it's the one we need lol.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

*looks entire house for food, doesn't find*
*to lazy to go get food*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 10, 2017)

*woofs* ..


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Hmm.  Fur ain't that hard to draw, when you have the right tools


----------



## Mabus (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hmm.  Fur ain't that hard to draw, when you have the right tools View attachment 23366


:3
I know some pencil techniques but i have no way to put it in words xD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> I know some pencil techniques but i have no way to put it in words xD



Krita + User created PS brush + handicapped using a mouse still


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 10, 2017)

Someone should make a furry drama thread and we will explore why furries have such a strong love to their drama, together?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Krita + User created PS brush + handicapped using a mouse still


That looks pretty good with just a mouse


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> That looks pretty good with just a mouse



It's a royal pain in the ass without pressure input honestly.  I intentionally clipped the perimeter, because it wasn't  even trying to let me add clean strands of hair out there.  Looked like booty

That was a one-time project, just to try the brush download.  I like the outcome for less than 60 seconds of work, though.  Back to trying to sketch with this mouse.  It's not going well lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's a royal pain in the ass without pressure input honestly.  I intentionally clipped the perimeter, because it wasn't  even trying to let me add clean strands of hair out there.  Looked like booty
> 
> That was a one-time project, just to try the brush download.  I like the outcome for less than 60 seconds of work, though.  Back to trying to sketch with this mouse.  It's not going well lol.


Nice for even trying to use a mouse! I use a watcom intuos but as soon as I started to get ok at drawing I had a mountain bike crash and wasnt able to draw afterwards. This was the last thing I did on it a few months ago =p


It's a pokemon


----------



## Simo (Nov 10, 2017)

Met a real nice fur from this site who came up to town, had dinner, and he went home with a 6 pack of our locally brewed 'Foxy' Beer : P

Had a real nice time talking, and was fun to meet a fur from this site! Now, we gotta work on finding some meets, and such : )


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 10, 2017)

Told my mom about Anthro NW today.  She looked it up and found their website and watched this video: 



She said it sounded pretty cool and that maybe we could go for a day on Sunday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 11, 2017)

WELLLLL Thats enough internet for tonight....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

*Sigh*

*Sits back to patiently wait for certain time zones to fall inactive*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

*woofs at everyone here and passes around hugs* =P


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs at everyone here and passes around hugs* =P



*Gives the Mabus a Sergally fist bump*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Gives the Mabus a Sergally fist bump*



٩(˃̵ᴗ˂̵ ) yissssss


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

Hellloooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Simo (Nov 11, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Told my mom about Anthro NW today.  She looked it up and found their website and watched this video:
> 
> 
> 
> She said it sounded pretty cool and that maybe we could go for a day on Sunday. Fingers crossed!



Oh, that's great! Sure hope ya can make it. I had so much fun the first time I went to a con, geez, I was all nervous, but once there, it was a really amazing, fun atmosphere where the world just kinda became all colorful and fuzzy!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 11, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hellloooooooooooooooo!


hiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hellloooooooooooooooo!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

òwó


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 11, 2017)

What a boring Saturday...

*squawk*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

How's everyone? :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

I need caffeine, stat!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I need caffeine, stat!


Same to be honest. I'm barely awake >.<


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Same to be honest. I'm barely awake >.<



Oooo, it's like almost 7AM for you, yeah?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> What a boring Saturday...
> 
> *squawk*


Very D:



aloveablebunny said:


> I need caffeine, stat!


One caffeine IV coming right up! XP


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oooo, it's like almost 7AM for you, yeah?


Exactly haha.
Normally I'd be still asleep but I have an exam tomorrow so today's gonna be a long day u.u


----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Exactly haha.
> Normally I'd be still asleep but I have an exam tomorrow so today's gonna be a long day u.u


*shoots tranquilizer dart*
Shhhhhhhh sleepy time~
You will ace that exaaaam òwó


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

Ok, now maybe I can get on with my day now 



Mabus said:


> *shoots tranquilizer dart*
> Shhhhhhhh sleepy time~
> You will ace that exaaaam òwó



Slightly disturbing.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *shoots tranquilizer dart*
> Shhhhhhhh sleepy time~
> You will ace that exaaaam òwó


Aw thanks!
Can my tranquilizer darts be filled with coffee though ? :^p


----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Aw thanks!
> Can my tranquilizer darts be filled with coffee though ? :^p


Hmmmm... i guess so xD


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hmmmm... i guess so xD


Good. I need more efficient ways to deliver coffee to my brain xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Exactly haha.
> Normally I'd be still asleep but I have an exam tomorrow so today's gonna be a long day u.u



Good luck on your exam!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good. I need more efficient ways to deliver coffee to my brain xD


Crush the beans and SNORT EM!!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 11, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I need caffeine, stat!


yea! I just made some coffee too, gives you a coffee mug and pours some coffee.  I hopes you enjoys.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Good luck on your exam!!!


Thank you :3


aloveablebunny said:


> Crush the beans and SNORT EM!!


Yeah will do that. Then I will be able to *see* sounds xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> yea! I just made some coffee too, gives you a coffee mug and pours some coffee.  I hopes you enjoys.



YAAAAAY!!!!



thank you


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Thank you :3
> 
> Yeah will do that. Then I will be able to *see* sounds xD



Actually that might kill you lol. Maybe just eat them instead!! xD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

XD *casually takes notes*


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Actually that might kill you lol. Maybe just eat them instead!! xD


Why not both haha


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

Okie dokie fine furs, I must get off the laptop and get some stuffs done today.

Have a great day! :3

*nose boops everyone*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Okie dokie fine furs, I must get off the laptop and get some stuffs done today.
> 
> Have a great day! :3
> 
> *nose boops everyone*


Thank you! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello, fellow furs.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

Harpo_K_Aussie said:


> Hello, fellow furs.



Afternoon


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 11, 2017)

Hey there! What's going on?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 11, 2017)

Whenever I go to the U.S I always see some werid ass shit. Fucking this time i saw guy who looked like Bill Cosby in a beige jumpsuit  just jerking it in costco washroom.. I really wish I make these stories up..


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Whenever I go to the U.S I always see some werid ass shit. Fucking this time i saw guy who looked like Bill Cosby in a beige jumpsuit  just jerking it in costco washroom.. I really wish I make these stories up..


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

Hope everyone's having a good night!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

:3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 11, 2017)

Is this how hell looks like?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 11, 2017)

It looks more like this:


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Quite a bit of people on today


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

8U

U8

*woofs at everyone* 8D


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

*Throws the cookies everywhere*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Quite a bit of people on today


You better watch what you say or you're gonna start some shit here too


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You better watch what you say or you're gonna start some shit here too



If my eyes rolled any more today, I could be confused for a casino slot machine.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 12, 2017)

*tries to woof but fails*

Someone please woof for me


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *tries to woof but fails*
> 
> Someone please woof for me



Lol, welcome to the club.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *tries to woof but fails*
> 
> Someone please woof for me





-..Legacy..- said:


> Lol, welcome to the club.



*woofs majestically for both of you* ^w^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs majestically for both of you* ^w^



*Throws Mabus some juicy steak for his efforts*


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 12, 2017)

yo


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Sup


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> yo


YO LISTEN UP HERE'S THE STORY ABOUT A LITTLE GUY WHO LIVES IN A BLUE WORLD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

No





*woofs at you*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok fine >:3

*woofs back*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> YO LISTEN UP HERE'S THE STORY ABOUT A LITTLE GUY WHO LIVES IN A BLUE WORLD



*Grabs the duct tape*


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Grabs the duct tape*


Some of these guys needs to get some new memes.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

*woofs for the world to hear* OuO


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> *woofs for the world to hear* OuO


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 23471


*bows*


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 12, 2017)

*a C c O r D i N g  T o A l L k N o W n  L a W s O f  A v I a T i O n T h E r E  i S  n O w A y A b E e  S h O u L d B e  A b L e T o F l Y*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> YO LISTEN UP HERE'S THE STORY ABOUT A LITTLE GUY WHO LIVES IN A BLUE WORLD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 12, 2017)

...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

We're all insane lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We're all insane lol


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We're all insane lol


I suppose we are in our own way. :3


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We're all insane lol


Insane is the new sane! <3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Is anyone else very bored I ammmmmmm


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Woof...


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof...


*woofs back* :3


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

Extremly^
Too cold to be outside,mine as well be stuck here with you guys


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Scree?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Extremly^
> Too cold to be outside,mine as well be stuck here with you guys


Now that's a cartoon I would watch xD


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

*woofs back at all in open chat*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

*moo* 
WAIT NO IM DOGGO
*woof?*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 12, 2017)

*moth noises* :v


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

*friendly woof* OwO


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

*woofs from spaaaaaace* o:


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs from spaaaaaace* o:


In space everyone can hear you woof


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs from spaaaaaace* o:


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


Awwww he got left... D:
*saves the woof*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

I figured out how to woof!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I figured out how to woof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best weapon evah!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

Must try!

Results:





A nice mild Earthy taste,with a slight after taste of potassium nitrate

Note to self,put down cigarette before commencing belch for the next hour or so


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

*howls*


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *howls*


_Awoo_


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> _Awoo_


*howls at* :V


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

*Shoots a few tennis balls out of a launcher*


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *howls at* :V


*howls back* V:


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

*Blub blub*


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

*burps with cigarette by mouth,oops...

This Foxxo's on ffffffire!!!This Foxxo's on ffffffire!!!


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> *burps with cigarette by mouth,oops...
> 
> This Foxxo's on Fire!!!This Foxxo's on Fire!!!


*frantically throws water on foxxo* (O-O; )


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> *frantically throws water on foxxo* (O-O; )



Much appreciated


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Shoots a few tennis balls out of a launcher*


*chases it and captures it* :0



Ramjet556 said:


> *burps with cigarette by mouth,oops...
> 
> This Foxxo's on ffffffire!!!This Foxxo's on ffffffire!!!





AcidWolf22 said:


> *frantically throws water on foxxo* (O-O; )



*Does a save*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2017)

Out of habit and by accident I bought a pack of cigarettes I used to smoke instead of my new brand.
I have no idea why I stuck with these for as long as I did.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Out of habit and by accident I bought a pack of cigarettes I used to smoke instead of my new brand.
> I have no idea why I stuck with these for as long as I did.



I've done that before.  Leaves a nasty aftertaste that's difficult to ignore.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Out of habit and by accident I bought a pack of cigarettes I used to smoke instead of my new brand.
> I have no idea why I stuck with these for as long as I did.



I found a cheap brand up here in Canada I actually like,but once in a while I'll treat my self to my favorite Export A green (nick name green death).

At 16+ bucks a pack that doesn't happen very often


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've done that before.  Leaves a nasty aftertaste that's difficult to ignore.


It's like...there's no taste to these whatsoever. I'm not even sure if I'm inhaling these or not, there's no feedback.
L&M reds, btw.



Ramjet556 said:


> I found a cheap brand up here in Canada I actually like,but once in a while I'll treat my self to my favorite Export A green (nick name green death).
> 
> At 16+ bucks a pack that doesn't happen very often


That's cigarillo price range where I'm from. I should get some of those again, hark back to the days when they were my gateway stuff into smoking.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 12, 2017)

How many times do I have to hear "Timmy's down in the well," today. I was watching Corner Gas: The Movie and they made that reference in one of the scenes, and when it was over we turned the DVR on, and the channel it was on before we watched CGtheM on DVD was playing Sonic Boom, and one of the first things that happened was Tail's robot trying to warn him of a loose object on a shelf, and Tails asks, you guessed it, "is Timmy down in the well?"


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> L&M reds, btw.



Bleh.  I've had those.  I'm normally buying Camel Turkish Gold, but I also have a rolling machine for more custom blends.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Bleh.  I've had those.  I'm normally buying Camel Turkish Gold, but I also have a rolling machine for more custom blends.


If they have these here, I'll give these a go.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If they have these here, I'll give these a go.



Turkish blends, in general, are pretty smooth.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey @Ramjet556 Why aren't you a turboramjet?
I mean, you're gonna need someone to boost you up to speed before you start even working in your current config


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hey @Ramjet556 Why aren't you a turboramjet?
> I mean, you're gonna need someone to boost you up to speed before you start even working in your current config



Working my way up to Scramjet status,I'll get there


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Man all you furries want to be able to change into a animal when you could turn into garlic bread


----------



## stimpy (Nov 12, 2017)

Why be thinn, when you can be *THICC*
*



*


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Why be thinn, when you can be *THICC*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey, guys listen to this.

I have been thinking about a fursuit that has vents that can air cool you
The head has eye and face tracking so whatever face you make the head will make it.
And the eyes have built-in cameras and inside the head, there is a VR like goggles that can let you see everything in front of you using the built-in eye cameras.

It also displays the battery of everything inside of it

Kinda like iron man.
but with no weapons. 

I'm not too sure if something like this will be done for fursuits later
but it looked cool in my head.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

Sounds cool^

Sorry to derail btw,but love your OC!
Another mean looking weapon carrying canine


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Hey, guys listen to this.
> 
> I have been thinking about a fursuit that has vents that can air cool you
> The head has eye and face tracking so whatever face you make the head will make it.
> ...


What  about a liquid cooling suit that they use for race cars


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 13, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Why be thinn, when you can be *THICC*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Welp.... at least upgrade the OS....


----------



## stimpy (Nov 13, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> Welp.... at least upgrade the OS....


Perhaps your right, mabey it is time to upgrade. I've had this lying around for a while mabey I should use it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 13, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Perhaps your right, mabey it is time to upgrade. I've had this lying around for a while mabey I should use it


"Phonebook 97"

Yeesh, talk about ancient.


----------



## stimpy (Nov 13, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> "Phonebook 97"
> 
> Yeesh, talk about ancient.


and to think 2017 was 20 years ago. time moves so fast


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Nov 13, 2017)

Does anyone remember me?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 13, 2017)

Don't you want to be spied on with windows 10!?
windows 10 only cost a foot


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What  about a liquid cooling suit that they use for race cars


I guess that would work.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Does anyone remember me?



I do.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Nov 13, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I do.


 
I died


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I guess that would work.


The only hard part would be having a power source for it, mabye in the future they might have something


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The only hard part would be having a power source for it, mabye in the future they might have something


Maybe we can hide a battery inside the fursuit body.
But the issue is we need to know how long it's going to last and is the battery going to explode with all the charge


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Does anyone remember me?


Me! It's been a while since you last visited :0


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Maybe we can hide a battery inside the fursuit body.
> But the issue is we need to know how long it's going to last and is the battery going to explode with all the charge





 
These are portable ones apparently the back pack need ice to also cool while the battery last moves the water. It says it would be a couple hour life time. You could disguise it as a better looking back pack?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23493
> Man all you furries want to be able to change into a animal when you could turn into garlic bread



10/10 would be into vo


SveltColt said:


> Hey, guys listen to this.
> 
> I have been thinking about a fursuit that has vents that can air cool you
> The head has eye and face tracking so whatever face you make the head will make it.
> ...



It actually has been done.  I don't remember the name, but I think it was a lion suit with internal displays.  I think the biggest issue when I seen it discussed, was parallax with the screens with using traditional screens.  VR goggles have been dissected, rewired, and found to be the solution.  Not a cheap solution, but few are willing to intentionally destroy that kind of initial investment. 

Fans are already used, and they usually vent out the ears.   Battery packs are also commonplace.  There's a Euro fur with an entire sound system built into the suit.  2x 8" speakers (one on each hip), and another 6" speaker built into the chest.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 10/10 would be into vo
> 
> 
> It actually has been done.  I don't remember the name, but I think it was a lion suit with internal displays.  I think the biggest issue when I seen it discussed, was parallax with the screens with using traditional screens.  VR goggles have been dissected, rewired, and found to be the solution.  Not a cheap solution, but few are willing to intentionally destroy that kind of initial investment.
> ...


Deadmou5 would be a good example of how to use cameras to see

www.reddit.com: The inside of Deadmau5 helmet. • r/Cyberpunk


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)

Promised I wouldn't do this again,but I'm actually not bragging this time..Actually really fucking scared this is running up this fucking quickly

#confused
#dont have a fucking clue what to do right now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Promised I wouldn't do this again,but I'm actually not bragging this time..Actually really fucking scared this is running up this fucking quickly
> 
> #confused
> #dont have a fucking clue what to do right now



Looks like it's cycled a peak already.  Check in with their press releases, see if they are being updated.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 13, 2017)

*Woofs confused*


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Looks like it's cycled a peak already.  Check in with their press releases, see if they are being updated.



Up all week last week and gapped up into a Friday.. 

Opened today and goes full retard on crazy volume and still holding full retard strong,no dump atm...

Didn't see this price till at least early 2018...

Reevaluating entire position..


----------



## Mabus (Nov 13, 2017)

>_>
<_<
*woofs annoyed* -.-


----------



## Remedy_wolf (Nov 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> >_>
> <_<
> *woofs annoyed* -.-


*Woofs back*
Did i do this right?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 13, 2017)

Remedy_wolf said:


> *Woofs back*
> Did i do this right?


You did good :0


----------



## Ginza (Nov 13, 2017)

Woof woof how's everyone today?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Woof woof how's everyone today?



ugh... post con sadness...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ugh... post con sadness...



You'd probably be happier if you posted pics of said Con, in a thread for us to enjoy


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

k i will 


-..Legacy..- said:


> You'd probably be happier if you posted pics of said Con, in a thread for us to enjoy


----------



## Ginza (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes please share some pics


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 13, 2017)

BredUndZurbMon said:
			
		

> Cows goood, Goats baaad.



my response




lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Watching the forum be like:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 13, 2017)

I always wanted to do a sinking ship version this meme instead of fire its water.
I will have to do that sometime.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Jay98 (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 23578



is that a statement about the planet, the usa or the furry fandom in general?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> is that a statement about the planet, the usa or the furry fandom in general?



This forum on a daily basis haha


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2017)

Its always been like this. Happens in waves. Its what makes this place entertaining.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Most of us prefer to keep the drama out of Open Chat though.  Save that mess for whatever dumpster fire thread is burning.  

We just act like retards in here and have fun.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We just act like retards in here and have fun.


Every PC person after seeing what you said


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Better one


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

lol nice!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

*hops into thread munching popcorn*

:3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

*pounces the bunny* HI!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *hops into thread munching popcorn*
> 
> :3



Nothing to see here, scooch along


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *pounces the bunny* HI!!



AHHH!! *spills popcorn*


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

Speaking of creatures that don’t exist, this fandom needs more hot female 40-something members.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 13, 2017)

oh gods why did i buy so many Atomic Fireballs!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *hops into thread munching popcorn*
> 
> :3



Oooo popcorn!!!
Enough to share?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nothing to see here, scooch along



*muffled as there's a lion sitting on me*


mmffffpphh!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Oooo popcorn!!!
> Enough to share?



There was... it's on the floor now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Speaking of creatures that don’t exist, this fandom needs more hot female 40-something members.



I don't think many people here could handle a sex drive like the ~32 and up crowd can offer


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> There was... it's on the floor now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *muffled as there's a lion sitting on me*
> 
> 
> mmffffpphh!



*Jams a 2x4 under the lion's ass and catapults the feline off*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Jams a 2x4 under the lion's ass and catapults the feline off*


*can breathe now*

lolololol you jammed wood in his ass



.... sorry I could not resist




because clearly I am an adult and my mind does not perpetually live in the gutter


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> There was... it's on the floor now



Oh noooooo!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Oh noooooo!!!


Basically me.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'll clean that up munch munch


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *can breathe now*
> 
> lolololol you jammed wood in his ass
> 
> ...






I am an adult


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't think many people here could handle a sex drive like the ~32 and up crowd can offer


Maybe but at least us older furs won’t feel like we’re the creepy old dude in the van offering candy to kids anytime we converse with the opposite gender.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *can breathe now*
> 
> lolololol you jammed wood in his ass
> 
> ...



Under, not in haha. Probably would have exhibited the same results though lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Oh noooooo!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I am an adult



HAHA!!!! Gold!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Under, not in haha. Probably would have exhibited the same results though lol



Yeah, most people generally have the same reaction to wood being shoved in unexpected places!

.....


I'll stop


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


>


Why have I not seen that yet? XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Maybe but at least us older furs won’t feel like we’re the creepy old dude in the van offering candy to kids anytime we converse with the opposite gender.



I carefully consider everything I say, and to whom, in regards to that.  I usually won't even joke about anything of sexual nature, unless it's the more mature people here.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *can breathe now*
> 
> lolololol you jammed wood in his ass
> 
> ...




kinky


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I am an adult


kersnap


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> kinky


Says the lion with the wood under his ass

xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I carefully consider everything I say, and to whom, in regards to that.  I usually won't even joke about anything of sexual nature, unless it's the more mature people here.





 
I think


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

I'll go back to PG-13 now... 

*puts halo back on head*


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'll go back to PG-13 now...
> 
> *puts halo back on head*



Won't some please think of the children!!!!


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I carefully consider everything I say, and to whom, in regards to that.  I usually won't even joke about anything of sexual nature, unless it's the more mature people here.


Unfortunately it’s not just the sexual stuff. If I so much as say hi to someone of the opposite gender they tend to freak out when they realize I’m basically twice their age.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Unfortunately it’s not just the sexual stuff. If I so much as say hi to someone of the opposite gender they tend to freak out when they realize I’m basically twice their age.



I hate when that happens.. like don't be such a damn snowflake lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Unfortunately it’s not just the sexual stuff. If I so much as say hi to someone of the opposite gender they tend to freak out when they realize I’m basically twice their age.



My age is visible, and I've not had that issue yet.  Hopefully I never do.  I get more unsolicited messages than I send.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I hate when that happens.. like don't be such a damn snowflake lol


But my mommy tells me im a precious widdle snow flake


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My age is visible, and I've not had that issue yet.  Hopefully I never do.  I get more unsolicited messages than I send.


Well sorry about that


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Well sorry about that



You're one of 34 running messages lol


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My age is visible, and I've not had that issue yet.  Hopefully I never do.  I get more unsolicited messages than I send.


Maybe that’s part of it. I tend to set everything to non-public when I setup an account. I’m paranoid about my private data floating around out there!  But you have a good point, of someone I talk to assumes I’m their age and then find out I’m twice their age I can understand them reacting badly!

Will make my age public. Hopefully that’ll help.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

lol I need more unsolicited messages lol


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You're one of 34 running messages lol



A popufur in the making


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> A popufur in the making



Nope.  No desire.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

lol I definitely want to be more popufur. I want to be one of those furs that everyone wants to meet at cons


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I need more unsolicited messages lol


Thats just asking to be spammed


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Thats just asking to be spammed



s'ok... keeps me occupied


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

My thoughts on being labeled a Popufur...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

I wonder how old people would think that I am if I hid my age?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I wonder how old people would think that I am if I hid my age?



Don't answer that guys, it's a female trick question!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I wonder how old people would think that I am if I hid my age?


About 7, the highest number i can count to


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Don't answer that guys, it's a female trick question!


LOL!!

Anyone who's talked to me long enough knows how old I am


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

Yeah unless I learn otherwise I assume everyone here is in their early 20s. Safer that way.


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2017)

We have an orange Manx cat, lil cotton tail, we call him bunny, a lot!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Anyone who's talked to me long enough knows how old I am


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

PSA when you are walking down a dark ally with your friend and he asks "do you want to see my balls" he doesnt mean dragon balls O.O


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

pfft I ask people that all the time...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> pfft I ask people that all the time...


Hmmmm Fuzzy lion balls
... i need to stop XD..


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My thoughts on being labeled a Popufur...
> 
> 
> View attachment 23590


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>



Haha I'm far from mad.  I just prefer to blend in as much as possible.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmmmm Fuzzy lion balls
> ... i need to stop XD..



who doesn't like fuzzy lion balls.. they are cuddly


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh I know @-..Legacy..- Just having fun

Cheers to all


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmmmm Fuzzy lion balls
> ... i need to stop XD..



YOUR SIGNATURE NOW HAS EIFFEL 65 STUCK IN MY HEAD


DAMNNNNN IT


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

lol poor bunny


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> YOUR SIGNATURE NOW HAS EIFFEL 65 STUCK IN MY HEAD
> 
> 
> DAMNNNNN IT


PEOPLE GOT SICK IF ME POSTING IT SO NOW ITS EVERY WHERE I GO XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

spam post it some more!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Oh I know @-..Legacy..- Just having fun
> 
> Cheers to all



Haven't been here 2 months, yet I am just informed to be #6 overall for the most likes on this forum -.-


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> spam post it some more!!


I would but I already got in shit for spamming and shitposting  so gotta cool off for a bit XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I would but I already got in shit for spamming and shitposting  so gotta cool off for a bit XD



lol I got a warning for posting a semi nsfw meme a few days ago


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I got a warning for posting a semi nsfw meme a few days ago


XD Theres no safe for work like not safe for work!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

... while you are at work...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Thats if you get caught


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

...dun dun dun...


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Ahem! Speaking as someone who has to filter that crap at work . . . .Good Job!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 13, 2017)

i still wonder how can ppl just create random stuff  , hmmmmmm....


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Ahem! Speaking as someone who has to filter that crap at work . . . .Good Job!


That’s I only connect to FA/FAF on my phone. Tiny screen, MAC addy on the network logs don’t match any known PCs.


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> That’s I only connect to FA/FAF on my phone. Tiny screen, MAC addy on the network logs don’t match any known PCs.


If you connect to MY wireless network, I have ALL your info. . .just sayin'. 

Usually, I don't care what you do though, so it's all good.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Ahem! Speaking as someone who has to filter that crap at work . . . .Good Job!



lol yea, I got a message from the FA admin


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> If you connect to MY wireless network, I have ALL your info. . .just sayin'.
> 
> Usually, I don't care what you do though, so it's all good.


Thankfully the network admin here is too lazy to care.


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Thankfully the network admin here is too lazy to care.


Or busy with more important things . . .lol


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> i still wonder how can ppl just create random stuff  , hmmmmmm....



That is random, so problem solved


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That is random, so problem solved


now how can you i proceed from this?


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Be equally random . . .


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Just treat it as a random conversation with a group of people.  That's all Open Chat is.  The subjects change even 5 minutes anyways


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

unless you can be a panda... then be a panda


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> unless you can be a panda... then be a panda


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Be equally random . . .
> View attachment 23601


FOXXOS FOR LIFE


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Just treat it as a random conversation with a group of people.  That's all Open Chat is.  The subjects change even 5 minutes anyways


yeah i guess you are right XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> View attachment 23602



Can't be offended, if I call foxes window lickers now haha


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

We foxes lick many things . . . .


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

lol the derps of the animal kingdom


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> We foxes lick many things . . . .


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol the derps of the animal kingdom


And the envy of the Furry world . . .lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

mmmm butts...


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23603


THIS! So . . .MUCH . . .THIS!




(Good job, @Crimcyan )


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> THIS! So . . .MUCH . . .THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who can't resist licking butts XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

you always go ass to mouth!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you always go ass to mouth!



OwO

That's how you lose repeat business lol.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> OwO
> 
> That's how you lose repeat business lol.



or get more business?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Ok, I'm out.  Fun day of faking work tomorrow.

Peace.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

night dude!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Ok, I'm out.  Fun day of faking work tomorrow.
> 
> Peace.


Don't spend all your time faking work on here you have to let Fuzzy catchup sometime.
Night!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

lol right?! its an uphill battle


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 13, 2017)

Just an average day in Canada.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 14, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> Just an average day in Canada.


Snow from final fantasy XIII? XD


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 14, 2017)

Good morning, how's everybody doing?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 14, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Good morning, how's everybody doing?


Morning o/ im doin good X3 hows life goin aroud there?


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 14, 2017)

Nothing much just cramming for my organic chemistry midterm happening later today


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 14, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Nothing much just cramming for my organic chemistry midterm happening later today


lets hope for the best X3


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 14, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> lets hope for the best X3


X3 Thanks! I think I'll do fine.  I have an A in the class right now so in order to maintain it I just need to not do terrible on this.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 14, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> X3 Thanks! I think I'll do fine.  I have an A in the class right now so in order to maintain it I just need to not do terrible on this.


You can do it! i trust on you X3


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 14, 2017)

Bought myself a PS Vita (a bit too late to the party, but hey, now it has a lot of games to dig through!), so hey, add me on PSN if you have one! ID's Pepestrella (had to mangle my username because it thought I'm using some kind of swear word or something)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

You know it's cold, when:

- Your jimmies tuck themselves so much inside you that you can almost taste sweaty nutsack.
- Your legs go "..The fuck is this? The arctic? Put on some clothes, you fucking idiot!"
- Hell freezes over, and Stan moves to Africa for a warmer climate.
- You get cold feet. 
- Your nipples are so cold and stiff you can kill a rhino with them.
- Just half a degree colder and your hair turn into icicles that you can throw at annoying kids.
- You slow down time.

Pic related.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

*woofs around*


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been chatted up by a person of every age between 20 and 70 and almost one centenarian but they died too early.

I have turned them all down.

For this I am known as Mister Friendzoner by my friends.

At least 2 of them would probably try to kill me if they knew where I live.
2 would kidnap me.
5 would rape me, of which 1 wouldn't drug me to do it.
and I've had to talk 10 of them out of suicide.

FUCK.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> I've been chatted up by a person of every age between 20 and 70 and almost one centenarian but they died too early.
> 
> I have turned them all down.
> 
> ...


>_>
Thaaaaaats a problem right there if there ever was one


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs around*


*foxo screech*
Blep =p


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *foxo screech*
> Blep =p


owo
*places a paw on your head* :V


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Mmm.  Jalapeño slices on cheese fries.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Mmm.  Jalapeño slices on cheese fries.


>w>


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> >w>



Don't hate lol.  I love garbage like this on occasion.  It's rare, but I needs spicy sometimes.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Skytrain broke.... -_-


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Don't hate lol.  I love garbage like this on occasion.  It's rare, but I needs spicy sometimes.



No hate here =P
Quite the opposite.

It sounds pretty good to me actually lol
*woofs around boredly*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Don't hate lol.  I love garbage like this on occasion.  It's rare, but I needs spicy sometimes.


Garbage? Please.

Jalapeños are AWESOME! Especially for your metabolism. <3



Mabus said:


> No hate here =P
> Quite the opposite.
> 
> It sounds pretty good to me actually lol
> *woofs around boredly*


Don't you have a couple firetrucks to chase?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

Unless you talkin’ chilis.......

They are deadly and mean to me D:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Unless you talkin’ chilis.......
> 
> They are deadly and mean to me D:



Good for eradicating every form of bacteria in your intestines.  It's good to kill them off occasionally lol


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Does anyone remember me?


3:<


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Garbage? Please.
> 
> Jalapeños are AWESOME! Especially for your metabolism. <3
> 
> ...



I AM 9-1-1 >8U


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

...woof woof!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ...woof woof!



*Throws the ugly dog a rawhide*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Throws the ugly dog a rawhide*


.....I regret nothing! <3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

is the rawhide attached to some boobs because I would definitely chew on that!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> is the rawhide attached to some boobs because I would definitely chew on that!



Nope, just some dried out cow's asscheek, tied in a knot.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> boobs


Boooooooooooobs...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

lol definitely me


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 14, 2017)

Is it true, I heard global warming is a lie made by the canadians to remove snow, they been solely heating the earth!?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Is it true, I heard global warming is a lie made by the canadians to remove snow, they been solely heating the earth!?


Canadians exist?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

.w.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Is it true, I heard global warming is a lie made by the canadians to remove snow, they been solely heating the earth!?


As a Canadian I am legally not allowed to answer this


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> As a Canadian I am legally not allowed to answer this


So you DO exist.

So, what's the weather like on Alpha Centauri?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> So you DO exist.
> 
> So, what's the weather like on Alpha Centauri?


Moist


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> As a Canadian I am legally not allowed to answer this


Hi America’s hat! =D
America’s boot here, hows the weather up there? 

Its aweful hot here, but hey! Its all good! Must be nice to not swelter in a desert with nothing but armadillos and snakes... thinking of  you guys, totally want some of that awesome maple syrup! 
You got this guys!

-Sincerely, Texas and woofer


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

man... I wish they would melt all the snow


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Moist


"These ARE the Canadians we're looking for" - Sand Hobo of the Star Wolves, savior of the galaxy and beater of goat monsters


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

heheheh I like moist


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "These ARE the Canadians we're looking for" - Sand Hobo of the Star Wolves, savior of the galaxy and beater of goat monsters


Hmm theres a bunch of better canadiens then me, you must have low standards


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 14, 2017)

Nothing wrong with low standards, I tell my supervisor at my new job to keep her expectations low once I get my welding certs. XP


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmm theres a bunch of better canadiens then me, you must have low standards


"Bunch of better Canadiens *then* me". - Crimcyan, before he got arrested for the level of narcissism in his statement. 

Have you no shame? To the fun park Furry gulag you go!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Courtney the smith said:


> Nothing wrong with low standards, I tell my supervisor at my new job to keep her expectations low once I get my welding certs. XP



Welding is something that can only improve with Hood Time.


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 14, 2017)

So true Legacy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

What are you fabricating?


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 14, 2017)

Currently it's mock up tubes that are 3/8" diameter, production is jet engine tubing. Completely different from nuclear power plant reactor internals. I went from 1/2" plate being the typical thickness to .035" being considered "heavy wall"


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Bunch of better Canadiens *then* me". - Crimcyan, before he got arrested for the level of narcissism in his statement.
> 
> Have you no shame? To the fun park Furry gulag you go!


Furry gulag? Wouldn't that just be a bunch of fucking in a prison camp?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Courtney the smith said:


> Currently it's mock up tubes that are 3/8" diameter, production is jet engine tubing. Completely different from nuclear power plant reactor internals. I went from 1/2" plate being the typical thickness to .035" being considered "heavy wall"



I'm familiar with the systems, being in Aviation.  Take pride in doing that, pilots can't pull off to the side of the road if something goes wrong.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

lol I thought you were going to be offline for a few days mr.sergal


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Furry gulag? Wouldn't that just be a bunch of fucking in a prison camp?


Nope. Lots of hugging that makes you insanely hard. But there's no fucking going on. At all. It's a 100% cock teaser prison.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

lol ew


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope. Lots of hugging that makes you insanely hard. But there's no fucking going on. At all. It's a 100% cock teaser prison.


"Hugging"


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I thought you were going to be offline for a few days mr.sergal



I said I would be less active.  I browse the forums on my phone 95% of the time.  

I'm actually not posting much, intentionally.  Just enough to keep me occupied


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I said I would be less active.  I browse the forums on my phone 95% of the time.
> 
> I'm actually not posting much, intentionally.  Just enough to keep me occupied



lol im just playing, I would miss you


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Does anyone remember me?


Yes we do, love.

Welcome back!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

who is this Oakenheel person...?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)

o hai


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

*waves*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

*builds more Mechwarriors*


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


HAHA!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *waves*


*waves ears*

:3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

*pounces the bunneh!!*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

*quietly hands the bunny a cattle prod and walks away*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

good thing you didn't put the batteries in


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *quietly hands the bunny a cattle prod and walks away*


might need the zappy 3000


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

No zap the fuzz!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> might need the zappy 3000


That is WICKED!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)

OWO

*engages Tesla coil gun*

SHINY!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

This should be entertaining lol.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)

*shoots lightning*


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 14, 2017)

Aaaahh! *takes cover*
Don't singe my fur!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol.  I shouldn't be able to visually picture this interaction so vividly.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)

Whereas my brother is a pyromaniac, I am an... electromaniac?

*cackles*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Imma just be over here memeing


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Imma just be over here memeing



I kept it in control until "my ballsack sticks to my inner thigh, but NOTHING sticks to the grill disk!"............ omg


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

His spoon is too big OwO


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> His spoon is too big OwO



Sean Connory voice:
“Shpoon you shay?”


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Jay98 (Nov 14, 2017)

most people don't think i'm a furry because 90% of my characters are human.
lol. the fools!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow, never heard that issue before XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

*dies*


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 15, 2017)

I'll just go tell Simba to run away now...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

tell him its his fault... I told that little shit to not trust his uncle scar!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Never trust the shady uncle, you will never know what would come through that door next


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 15, 2017)

Gah, a bratty cousin!!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Never trust the shady uncle, you will never know what would come through that door next



like a bunch of hyenas...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

oh yea... I actually related to the hyenas more so... they were my fav


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

I haven't watched the movie in years i can't remember any of it..


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Never trust the shady uncle, you will never know what would come through that door next


i am a shady uncle


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

my son watches it all the time. one of his fav movies


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

made my dog try to bite the TV


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Made my tv bit my turtle, last time I fully watched it I think I was 7 soo 11 years ago I think?


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

yeah my dog wasn't just sad mufasa died she was out for revenge. she was gonna take that dude scar down and his posse of hyenas. i'm so proud of her.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

you made your tv bite your turtle....?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Dont think too hard about it, I dont even know what I said as well.
I think i inhaled to much paint dust


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

lol youre huffing huh?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

I try not to but I always end up getting silghtly high whenever Im painting or dealing with chemicals. 
This time I was sanding the paint off my car and, now its im a bit light headed, I should probably get a respirator


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I try not to but I always end up getting silghtly high whenever Im painting or dealing with chemicals.
> This time I was sanding the paint off my car and, now its im a bit light headed, I should probably get a respirator



you should get one of those respirators like the guy from the new mad max movie


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Lol anything's a possibility with a airbrush, unless if I breathe in to much paint fumes and go full furry XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

lol WITNESS ME!! I AM A FURRY!!!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah pretty much, happened when I starting getting into more anthro stuff and my friend was just having a field day with me


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

I cant even imagine


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

It was me and I don't even want to imagine it XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It was me and I don't even want to imagine it XD



we accept you... gooba gabba gooba gabba...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

"One of us, one of us"
It also doesn't help or sorta does help that the friend was also a furry but not as much any more..


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

lol speaking of fur heads, I found a super shitty fox head at goodwill today, I would have bought it just for kicks, but I couldn't justify 15 bucks for the condition it was in... it was just kind of funny to find something like that at goodwill


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


Honestly me when someone tells me to try to act decent at something formal


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Honestly me when someone tells me to try to act decent at something formal



that's me at work every day, we have to do business casual.. I literally do just enough business to not get me fired.. im wearing all my con badges on my lanyard for work right now.. expect the one that says "warning may hump legs"


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol speaking of fur heads, I found a super shitty fox head at goodwill today, I would have bought it just for kicks, but I couldn't justify 15 bucks for the condition it was in... it was just kind of funny to find something like that at goodwill


Probably a parent going through their childs stuff to give away.
The weirdst thing I found was a mannequin head.

The most I do is just wear a biggy fluffy hoodie where ever I go and people complain im not formal, but having a hoodie with fur is the best thing to wear XD


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 15, 2017)

@Fuzzylumkin Car Ramrod!!!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 15, 2017)

roses are red, violets are blue, I have a certain disease that affects the bones of one human being's body that they use to control things,and I have a statement that states that you have the disease too


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 15, 2017)

TritheDoge said:


> roses are red, violets are blue, I have a certain disease that affects the bones of one human being's body that they use to control things,and I have a statement that states that you have the disease too


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

Roses come in many colors.
Violets are freaking violet.
Now you're regretting this nerd's valentine aren't you?


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 15, 2017)

Roses are red.
Violets are blue.
This place stays active,
all-night too.


----------



## rknight (Nov 15, 2017)

Roses are red.
Violets are blue.
it's 0430 in Chicago & i'm FA's message board with a night-light & bottle of jack,


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 15, 2017)

Roses are red.
Violets are blue.
It is 4:46 here.
And there it is too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2017)

I wish I had whisky right now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wish I had whisky right now



That certainly wouldn't be a bad thing right now.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

*walks into class, hears someone say*
"My dream is to find a girl that would let me shit on her chest."
Me:


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 15, 2017)

Roses are red
Violets grow in the grass


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Ummmm the instructor hasn't shown up to my class yet and now half the class is watching porn off one guy's phone, if they start circle jerking im leaving for good this time...


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 15, 2017)

I can't decide if your school is the best school ever or the worst school ever...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

It's the best school in my province for what im doing, but people dumb as shit in it


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

all that happened in my school is kids set the fire alarm off and got stabbed. by me.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 15, 2017)

Woof!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 15, 2017)

mew???????????


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

The Google ads I get sure are something..


----------



## Mabus (Nov 15, 2017)

*woofing intensifies more*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

Guess I have to actually do artsy-fartsy stuff now.   It came a lot faster than I expected.


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Nov 15, 2017)

*tilts head* This seems like an interesting chat. *looks at number of pages* HOLY SHIT!!!! *passes out*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

Fenrir Likan said:


> *tilts head* This seems like an interesting chat. *looks at number of pages* HOLY SHIT!!!! *passes out*



Just wait until people are online.  It's pretty nuts at times.


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Nov 15, 2017)

Normally, I would read all the previous shit. No way in hell am I reading 818 pages of random chat.

Edit: I really need a better filter.......


----------



## Simo (Nov 15, 2017)

Fenrir Likan said:


> Normally, I would read all the previous shit. No way in hell am I reading 818 pages of random chat.



You'd definitely be the first one that did!


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Nov 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> You'd definitely be the first one that did!


I'm actually stupid enough to try it. I'm about to.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

Fenrir Likan said:


> I'm actually stupid enough to try it. I'm about to.



I'd recommend a healthy supply of bleach before you start lol.


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Nov 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'd recommend a healthy supply of bleach before you start lol.


Nyeh, not that depressed yet.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

just don't reference posts that are several pages back


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 15, 2017)

I once tried it, in another forum, it was a RP thread.. was a fun journey... until i simply gave up about reading the rest, i think i read about 124 pages? it was 1500 page thread....\

Quite useful for surprise people with shit they forgot... "oh, did i say that?... wow"


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 16, 2017)

i usually do that.. completely glaze over everything until the last post


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2017)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy, it is good to have my phone back. Fuckers tried to charge me a $55 bond fee but I told them to shove it, still fixed it, though.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


I love how he managed to chip off a piece of the table with the katana.

Also, this:







Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23668
> The Google ads I get sure are something..


You have to stop searching for all the black D's, man.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

Friday is almost here, so heres a inspiration qoute so you can make it to the weekend


----------



## Ginza (Nov 16, 2017)

*nods in approval*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I love how he managed to chip off a piece of the table with the katana.
> 
> Also, this:
> 
> ...


Epic music
Yes


----------



## Simo (Nov 16, 2017)

Clam Kings! 






(2013...and oddly, reality TV did get even worse than any parody...)


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You have to stop searching for all the black D's, man.


Once you go black you can never go back ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 16, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


this makes me wet lol.

but seriously a well sharpened katana is an amazing weapon. any weapon that can cut through materials stronger than itself deserves credit.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> this makes me wet lol.
> 
> but seriously a well sharpened katana is an amazing weapon. any weapon that can cut through materials stronger than itself deserves credit.


Yeah katana are cool and efficient. My iaido teacher had a sharpened one and it cut through things like butter.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah katana are cool and efficient. My iaido teacher had a sharpened one and it cut through things like butter.


Soubi:
are you sure it wasn't  butter knife?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> Soubi:
> are you sure it wasn't  butter knife?


That would have been a massive butter knife lol


----------



## Mabus (Nov 16, 2017)

Someone say butter??? 

*holds biscuit with no butter* :0


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Someone say butter???
> 
> *holds biscuit with no butter* :0


*Throws butter on biscuit*
You get butter! You get butter! Everybody gets butter!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *Throws butter on biscuit*
> You get butter! You get butter! Everybody gets butter!


\ ^<^ / woohoo!!!
*chews butter biscuit*


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Nov 16, 2017)

*looks up at @Mabus with wide, pleading eyes* May I have a butter biscuit...?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

One more day left until the weekend, then 3 more work days until a 4 day weekend.  

Cannot wait.   

*smells biscuits*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

My Friday is today


----------



## Mabus (Nov 16, 2017)

Fenrir Likan said:


> *looks up at @Mabus with wide, pleading eyes* May I have a butter biscuit...?


*gives a biscuit* =D


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Nov 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *gives a biscuit* =D


*gasps and takes biscuit* THANK YOU KIND SIR!! *eats butter biscuit then hugs Mabus*


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 16, 2017)

!!!....................... i was gonna ask for a biscuit... but then i remembered i don't like biscuits... :/


----------



## Mabus (Nov 16, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> !!!....................... i was gonna ask for a biscuit... but then i remembered i don't like biscuits... :/


*gives a roll instead*


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *gives a roll instead*


Oh, thank you! ^-^


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Nov 16, 2017)

*smiles and bounces around, fluffy tail waggin* RAWRF!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

Fenrir Likan said:


> *smiles and bounces around, fluffy tail waggin* RAWRF!!



*Just realized the wolf population has grown yet again -.- *


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Just realized the wolf population has grown yet again -.- *


Awwwwww, tis ok Legacy!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

Fenrir Likan said:


> Awwwwww, tis ok Legacy!!



Of course it's ok.   Mabus is now heading a woofer army large enough to take Rhode Island lol.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Just realized the wolf population has grown yet again -.- *


^W^
*woofs happily at the sergal*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

You can get a *brrff* to appease your woofer desires.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 16, 2017)

*butters roll*
Who wants it?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> Clam Kings!


I can't stand modern tv like discovery channel is heavily about alaska for some reason..
poeple living in Alaska, fishing in Alaska, finding gold in Alaska, hunting for zombies in Alaska.
I honestly don't care about that state


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 16, 2017)

I collect knives, and I have found my next conquest. 

www.cabelas.ca: Buck Special Model 119 Knife | Cabela's Canada


----------



## Alstren (Nov 16, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I can't stand modern tv like discovery channel is heavily about alaska for some reason..
> poeple living in Alaska, fishing in Alaska, finding gold in Alaska, hunting for zombies in Alaska.
> I honestly don't care about that state



Well they had the one show about Alaska that did well because it was on a time slot where NOTHING else was on so they saw it and went "huh.... MOAR SHOWS ABOUT ALASKA!"


----------



## LBCicedragon (Nov 16, 2017)

All I know about Alaska is the Alaskan Malamutes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2017)

Oh no's all the oldfags that wanted FAF dead are back because their forum no longer exists. Anyone else find this amoosing?


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

my

i love this


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh no's all the oldfags that wanted FAF dead are back because their forum no longer exists. Anyone else find this amoosing?


Out of the loop, context?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> Out of the loop, context?


Everything you want to know can be found on this profile.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

It's my nephew's wedding tomorrow and I don't really feel like going. 

"But Mr. Fox, you're his uncle, you should attend the wedding and be happy that your nephew is getting married."

Yeah, I know. I'm just not that big on crowds and ceremony, I guess, and those sort of occasions have a way of making me feel a little uncomfortable.  

"Ahh suck it up, you pussy, go to the wedding!"

I suppose I should, but I can't guarnatee I will like it.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's my nephew's wedding tomorrow and I don't really feel like going.
> 
> "But Mr. Fox, you're his uncle, you should attend the wedding and be happy that your nephew is getting married."
> 
> ...



Yeah I get that, I hate weddings too. I've been to two of those and it was always the same, terrible boring and awkward. Even my sisters wedding :v
Anyways, I hope that this one is not too terrible for you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah I get that, I hate weddings too. I've been to two of those and it was always the same, terrible boring and awkward. Even my sisters wedding :v
> Anyways, I hope that this one is not too terrible for you.



Well I guess it won't all be bad, at least there will be lots of fooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well I guess it won't all be bad, at least there will be lots of fooooooooooooooooood.


Yeah, there's always that. And booze (sometimes lol).


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah I get that, I hate weddings too. I've been to two of those and it was always the same, terrible boring and awkward. Even my sisters wedding :v
> Anyways, I hope that this one is not too terrible for you.


It's always nice to get away from traditional wedding.
My friend's gay brother had his wedding in a museum

I want mine in a gay bar and everyone wears leather harnesses​


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

So I looked in a mirror and noticed smoking had coloured my tongue a bit greyish (moreso than normal), and some distinct bumps at the back of it.
Got rather quite spooked like holy shit is this cancer?
It was not, but rather a type of tastebud I hadn't ever paid attention to called circumvallate papillae.
Either way, the spook is enough for me to finally have a good reason to quit.
I've been looking for one so this makes me happy.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh no's all the oldfags that wanted FAF dead are back because their forum no longer exists. Anyone else find this amoosing?



I like that some of the older members are returning, I remember lurking back in the early days of the forums but never posting, always regretted that, the forums seemed much more fun then.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2017)

Tell me your war stories, people of yore.


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 17, 2017)

Woo yet another day of work xD... If only Friday was the final day of the week.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I like that some of the older members are returning, I remember lurking back in the early days of the forums but never posting, always regretted that, the forums seemed much more fun then.


If anything the forum improved dramatically after they left.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> If anything the forum improved dramatically after they left.



I've heard Pheonixed just vanished as well recently.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've heard Pheonixed just vanished as well recently.


That's what I'm referring to. Never really felt comfortable there so no big loss for me.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's what I'm referring to. Never really felt comfortable there so no big loss for me.



Never bothered with the place.  Literally, only browsed it on a single occasion.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 17, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> I collect knives, and I have found my next conquest.
> 
> www.cabelas.ca: Buck Special Model 119 Knife | Cabela's Canada



if a knife isn't made in the USA or JAPAN It's eh....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Never bothered with the place.  Literally, only browsed it on a single occasion.


You didn't miss much. Well, nothing that you wouldn't find here, anyway.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 17, 2017)

Has it been taken down for good, or is it going to be brought back?

I lurk around there every once in a while.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Has it been taken down for good, or is it going to be brought back?
> 
> I lurk around there every once in a while.



It's completely aced.  The server doesn't exist, nor does it's data.  Usually if it's taken down for updates, it's still there to some extent, and on a backup drive.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Has it been taken down for good, or is it going to be brought back?
> 
> I lurk around there every once in a while.


I'd say for good. They practically destroyed their own community (as with the former one here), so it's no surprise it's taken down. Either that or nrr got sick of paying the server bills for a barely active forum, or probably both.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Tell me your war stories, people of yore.


It got to the point where the forums were full of roleplay "murrpurr" hugbox shit with erotic tones everywhere on what was a "PG-13" forum and people didn't want that and left.
Some people preferred to make almost everything a dick thing and "knot" people in text chats.
Sofurry levels of shit. Creeps and zoopshits loved it.

So the more level headed audience fucked off and left FAF to its own vices after everyone's camel had a broken back.


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 17, 2017)

>About last week or so
>Pissed off guy shows up to the lumberyard wearing shorts a t-shirt and fedora.
>Its November.
>Its 25F.
>Hes mad because we musta fucked up his lumber or something.
>Starts screaming about how our chipped piece of wood is the reason theres terrorists in America.
Moral of the story: Always buy perfect lumber or else the terrorists win.


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 17, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Has it been taken down for good, or is it going to be brought back?
> 
> I lurk around there every once in a while.


Where? What place are we talking about? What site?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Where? What place are we talking about? What site?


phoenix.corvidae.org. It was a furry-centric forum created by the old community here after they destroyed then left it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

I generally have high opinion about pheonixed. I have mad respect for them. 
I just lost interest with the people there.

I wish them the best of luck


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

*hits blunt*
Can vegans eat other vegans?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

If two vegans are in an argument, is it still considered "beef"?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

If two cows are in a argument, is it considered a "vegan"?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 17, 2017)

To woof or not to woof


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 17, 2017)

that is the question


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

2 more hours to freedom!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 17, 2017)

*howls and begins woofing*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 2 more hours to freedom!



Don't think about it
Studies in psychology states that the more you think about the time, the more we perceive it slow

Come... Enjoy some beer with me that I totally did not lace with pheromones


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

*gets bored and attempts to draw*


 
YEAHHHH... I'm just gonna take a walk instead


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 2 more hours to freedom!


FREEDOOOOOMMMM!!


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 17, 2017)

Just damnly finished my flip flop circuit, crossing fingers, this must work >.<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

After four and a half hours, my group finally finished a match of Star Wars Armada. Up until second to last round it was looking like a sure victory for my team, but... rebels do what rebels do, and they destroyed our flagship and thus won with points.
Great game!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> Just damnly finished my flip flop circuit, crossing fingers, this must work >.<
> View attachment 23730



What's the project?


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I like that some of the older members are returning, I remember lurking back in the early days of the forums but never posting, always regretted that, the forums seemed much more fun then.



Trust me, they were not. It was an utter nightmare.

The best forums early on were Furry to Furry, an 18+ forum that ceased to exist maybe 5 years ago? But this place was filled with a lot of really miserable, self-loathing, rude people, and was generally considered to be the most toxic place on the web, in the furry community. Unless you enjoy things like holocausts and genocide, you did not miss much.

It's much better now; before, it was like a bunch of moderators, bickering...too many mods can really cause a lot of problems, I think, and schisms to form. You get factions, jealousy, and a ton of drama; I was pondering that a forum run with as few mods as needed, often works best. And talk about cliques and drama: it was like being locked in a middle school cafeteria, with all the mean kids.

There were certainly a lot of nice members as well, but after a point, one just got tired of the vegetative vibe.


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> What's the project?



A simple one, i must turn on those leds, with the right logic gates combinations, in this case, the combination of a flip flop (a flip flop feeds itself with one of the outputs coming from the other logic gate, and visceversa), it's a type of digital circuit called secuential circuit.

Something like this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this is the most simple one btw)

S & R are the inputs, the Q's are the leds, the outputs.

The reason that theres many leds, its because i have to recreate 3 types of flip flops.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

When people say "old FAF was an utter nightmare" or that "The old forum was great" you always should ask a question "To who?".

I honestly have no idea what sort of forum Simo is talking about with the holocausts and genocides, because that certainly hasn't been FAF while I've been here.
There were some rotten moderators though, and drama wasn't a rarity.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> A simple one, i must turn on those leds, with the right logic gates combinations, in this case, the combination of a flip flop (a flip flop feeds itself with one of the outputs coming from the other logic gate, and visceversa), it's a type of digital circuit called secuential circuit.
> 
> Something like this one:
> 
> ...



I'm familiar with them, I didn't know if it was a subcomponent or a science project.  

I'm IPC Certified


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> When people say "old FAF was an utter nightmare" or that "The old forum was great" you always should ask a question "To who?".
> 
> I honestly have no idea what sort of forum Simo is talking about with the holocausts and genocides, because that certainly hasn't been FAF while I've been here.
> There were some rotten moderators though, and drama wasn't a rarity.


I think it's better just leave it to the past and move on, nobody wins with these arguments...


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

True, no use picking at old scabs!

Best to move on, and I too am happy to see some friends I haven't in a while.

Also, this would be a good day, to catch up some RPs and writing, maybe outline some new ideas.


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm familiar with them, I didn't know if it was a subcomponent or a science project.
> 
> I'm IPC Certified


Nice to see someone who knows about the subject around here, i'm studying software development, this is one of the many things that it comes in my career


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> Nice to see someone who knows about the subject around here, i'm studying software development, this is one of the many things that it comes in my career



Same, been in aviation for over a decade.  I rarely need to repair ECB due to the repair level of my facility, but I keep myself up to date anyways.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm reminded I would like to build a small tube amp for my stereo one day, because they sound nice, and look pretty!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> I'm reminded I would like to build a small tube amp for my stereo one day, because they sound nice, and look pretty!



Find one of the old 70s/80s receiver units.  People throw them away, but they have rediculous power.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Find one of the old 70s/80s receiver units.  People throw them away, but they have rediculous power.



Oh, yeah you can find some decent stuff, in thrift stores! It's strange: in the 'digital'/compter era, audio quality has gone down, overall, I'd say, and is not as emphasized; people don't spend as much for good sounding audio, as they did, say in the 70's-80's, and even 90's. Now we have *gasp* these tinny sounding compressed MP3s, and, horror of horrors: Earbuds! *shivers*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

You could always re-case an old tube receiver with Lexan or Plexiglass.  That would give you a nice retro glow at low light levels.


----------



## 134 (Nov 17, 2017)

not a bad idea. i did something similar to my pc case, it has now a small window where you can see the enormous cpu fan illuminated by a led-strip. I wish my father hadn't thrown away our old guitar-amp it had some nice tubes inside but i was too young to realize what he was doing.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

Ah, I do love that glow!

This would be my dream amp...but alas, the $20,000 price tag is off putting!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, I do love that glow!
> 
> This would be my dream amp...but alas, the $20,000 price tag is off putting!


It's so beautiful :0
Is there some sort of liquid in the green thingies?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, I do love that glow!
> 
> This would be my dream amp...but alas, the $20,000 price tag is off putting!



Good 'ole Macs.  A forgotten name of utter royalty.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's so beautiful :0
> Is there some sort of liquid in the green thingies?



Nope, they just glow, sort of like the filaments in a light bulb.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Good 'ole Macs.  A forgotten name of utter royalty.



Yep, they're stuff was and is built like a tank!

And this amp could also double as a space heater, in the winter : P


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2017)

There is a discord outage rn.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2017)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

Bawwwwwwww! 

My Discord is out as well!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> There is a discord outage rn.


Fuck. 
*Screeches*


----------



## Ginza (Nov 17, 2017)

Ahh discord outage is pissing me off


----------



## 134 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

I have Discord, but it keeps disconnecting from shitty internet wifi, so I've no idea if I ever even got the invite to be disappointed at the moment


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

This reminds me: if there was one 'fancy' material thing I could have it'd be a very nice grand piano, probably a C. Bechstein.

Well, and a place to put it...no way would there'd be room in this apartment! I guess I can get a 'keyboard', but it's just not the same...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Same, been in aviation for over a decade.


As an aviation nerd myself this just made you approx 17,545454% cooler


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> As an aviation nerd myself this just made you approx 17,545454% cooler



I was actually mad I couldn't hang around to watch your game earlier.  I had to go build the real things lol.  

That's why I commented about seeing helicopters in that game.  I'm all about that.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I was actually mad I couldn't hang around to watch your game earlier.  I had to go build the real things lol.
> 
> That's why I commented about seeing helicopters in that game.  I'm all about that.


There was someone who stuck around. I did some helo stuff cause I thought it was you haha.
Whoever it was, hope ye enjoyed it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There was someone who stuck around. I did some helo stuff cause I thought it was you haha.
> Whoever it was, hope ye enjoyed it.



I'll need a more stable network than the supplied one I have, but I didn't grab a gaming laptop entirely to draw stick ninjas


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll need a more stable network than the supplied one I have, but I didn't grab a gaming laptop entirely to draw stick ninjas


Dude if you ever find yourself in DCS, let me know.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2017)

Some people are too damn salty. Had to bail out of another thread before I lost my patience at someone being an obnoxious negative butthead. -_-


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Some people are too damn salty. Had to bail out of another thread before I lost my patience at someone being an obnoxious negative butthead. -_-


Welcome to faf...


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Some people are too damn salty. Had to bail out of another thread before I lost my patience at someone being an obnoxious negative butthead. -_-


I feel the same. I was about to argue on a thread earlier, but I think in the end it's just not worth it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I feel the same. I was about to argue on a thread earlier, but I think in the end it's just not worth it.



I was watching that.  Best advice is to just ignore blatant attempts to escalate a situation.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm hungry enough right now that I'm angry ("Hangry") and so it would not end well if I hadn't kept my mouth shut.

And I know those types are everywhere, but jeez... these are online forums... take your "ALWAYS GOTTA BE RIGHT SO FUCK EVERYONE ELSE" attitude elsewhere... like reddit!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm hungry enough right now that I'm angry ("Hangry") and so it would not end well if I hadn't kept my mouth shut.
> 
> And I know those types are everywhere, but jeez... these are online forums... take your "ALWAYS GOTTA BE RIGHT SO FUCK EVERYONE ELSE" attitude elsewhere... like reddit!



Which is why they frequent forums.  Doing things like that in real life, gets you busted in your mouth.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

Always maintain a good balance of flavor

Be sweet to other people
Add some spicy yiff
A pinch of saltiness here and there to balance the flavor
And maybe squeeze of sour sarcasm


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Always maintain a good balance of flavor
> 
> Be sweet to other people
> Add some spicy yiff
> ...



See, you get it!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Which is why they frequent forums.  Doing things like that in real life, gets you busted in your mouth.



I'm not normally an advocate for violence as a means to solve problems.

But I sure know that when my mom popped my ass with a belt or smacked me on the cheek for being a rude little shithead, it sent a message loud and clear lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

I don't even know whats going on today for arguing. I just seen so much of it in the past few days that now im trying to avoid being on here by working on my car.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't even know whats going on today for arguing. I just seen so much of it in the past few days that now im trying to avoid being on here by working on my car.



Is it the holidays? Sometimes they bring out the worst in people. -_-


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Is it the holidays? Sometimes they bring out the worst in people. -_-


Hmmm I dont know, none in canada at the moment


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't even know whats going on today for arguing. I just seen so much of it in the past few days that now im trying to avoid being on here by working on my car.


I think that's the best way of going on about it. Just ignore the trolls, they deserve nothing else and they're not worth your time.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm not normally an advocate for violence as a means to solve problems.
> 
> But I sure know that when my mom popped my ass with a belt or smacked me on the cheek for being a rude little shithead, it sent a message loud and clear lol



Haha not me, I was just talking about people in general, and how things escalate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think that's the best way of going on about it. Just ignore the trolls, they deserve nothing else and they're not worth your time.


It would be disingenuous to call people "having an intellectual banter" a "troll"


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It would be disingenuous to call people "having an intellectual banter" a "troll"


That's fair. Some people take it a bit too far sometimes, making you wonder if they are really trying to make a point or just to bicker aimlessly . But yeah, using the term troll might be a bit too much indeed.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's fair. Some people take it a bit too far sometimes, making you wonder if they are really trying to make a point or just to bicker aimlessly . But yeah, using the term troll might be a bit too much indeed.



When insults and baited defamatory terms come into the conversation, and other participants are vehemently bashed simply because they have a different opinion, it moves from "intellectual banter" into "troll" territory. Although not a fan of fighting with childish insults unless 100% warranted (which is rare), I equate trolls with being sad, pathetic individuals who really could use a pile of puppies to attack them with cuteness in hopes that it would ya know, stop them from being such assholes? Sadly, I've been there and done that enough to know that those types of people usually do not ever see the error in their ways and thus will not change.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

People really needs to understand it's sooooooooo hard to change people's opinion/stance on things
Just state your position/argument and go on with your life.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

This is old but...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2017)

My block list is growing on here. 

In other words, out with the trivial BS!

*sips tea*


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2017)

I disagree with the thread being locked, as if a differing opinion is somehow bad etiquette.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2017)

How droll.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

You mean the femboy thread?
It's just under review


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh, yeah you can find some decent stuff, in thrift stores! It's strange: in the 'digital'/compter era, audio quality has gone down, overall, I'd say, and is not as emphasized; people don't spend as much for good sounding audio, as they did, say in the 70's-80's, and even 90's. Now we have *gasp* these tinny sounding compressed MP3s, and, horror of horrors: Earbuds! *shivers*


Well, i'm one of those people that totally recognize that mp3 itsn't the best in terms of audio quality, not at all!, but i'm a big supporter of it, and only for one reason.

FUCKING, RABBIT, FLAC, HOLES.

When i started to learn about the world of audiophile, and started to become a serious lover of music, i also learnt this maginificent audio format called FLAC, wich guaranteed you to offer an audio quality that mp3 would never give you at, all.

After learning of it, i started to make a search of my fav music in flac format for dump once and for all my mp3 files.... but dear god, where the fuck are these mythical files!?

After making several researches, after finding several websites with some damn innacurate finds, i find a website, dedicated to the sharing and saving of flac music, for free!, and it looked very legit, more legit than the previous websites, amazing!.. wops, i must be registered first in order to get access, ok, np, seems fair, let's make an account..... what?, i have to take an exam about flac and audio quality in order to join in?, and if i failed it i wouldn't be able to sent a sign up request for 2 months?, yikes!, this is some very though sign up request, but i was desperate, and had a lot of free time, so i did such exam, and passed it.

After that point, i rolled and said "time to find my sweet music.!"

"Let's find some tracks from Pierce Fulton!".... 0 finds.

"Ok, mmm, traks from Eden! of course!".... 0 finds.

"Mmm, maybe TheFatRat".... 0 finds.

".... Nihils?"............ 0 finds!

Ok, maybe i'm being too harsh, this is indie music after all, let's try some pop stuff!

*Tries to find some Maroon 5 music*.... 0 results.

*Tries to find some Shakira music*..... 0 finds.

".... Robin Schulz?!?!?"..... 0 finds.

With already a hate in the website, i try something that actually works. "Ok, ok, One from Metallica, do you have that!?".... it finds it, FINALLY, SOMETHING.

I get into the details of the song... but i can't find the download button, where is it!?.... after some more search, i find out that i have to share, at least 1 FLAC song to the website, in order to be able to download....

Fuck this i'm out!

After that exp, it made me realize something, it doesn't matter if FLAC offers the best quality, if the music that i love will never be uploaded in FLAC.

Why bother with FLAC if my indie music will prob never get a FLAC upload at all...

Until FLAC doesn't become a more open file to search and download, i'm gonna stick and support mp3, regardless of how much people praise FLAC and bash mp3.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> Well, i'm one of those people that totally recognize that mp3 itsn't the best in terms of audio quality, not at all!, but i'm a big supporter of it, and only for one reason.
> 
> FUCKING, RABBIT, FLAC, HOLES.
> 
> ...



Ah, that's curious, I've not heard of that format! I will use the MP3 format, just to explore, and it is highly portable and I do use it more than I might admit, but if there is something I really, really love, I still will get it on CD, or vinyl. I just moved a while back, and one thing that was not fun: Moving many boxes of records! Ow! My back cries out in pain at the memory : )


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, that's curious, I've not heard of that format! I will use the MP3 format, just to explore, and it is highly portable and I do use it more than I might admit, but if there is something I really, really love, I still will get it on CD, or vinyl. I just moved a while back, and one thing that was not fun: Moving many boxes of records! Ow! My back cries out in pain at the memory : )


FLAC is essentially a digital version of Vinyl, the same great quality of it, but in your hands of a  USB, ready for blast it in your pc or mobile, that's why this format is so praised.... sadly, my music tastes are so young for this format, no results for me


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 17, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> if a knife isn't made in the USA or JAPAN It's eh....



Japan is a country full of pig iron. How good can their blades be? As for the USA, it pains me as a Canadian to say so but their craftsmanship is probably the best.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> Japan is a country full of pig iron. How good can their blades be? As for the USA, it pains me as a Canadian to say so but their craftsmanship is probably the best.



Curious. I do a lot of cooking, and have always preferred German knives; they seem very well made, durable, and to hold a good edge.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 17, 2017)

lol just saw this


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> lol just saw this



Ex had cats.  That's real talk.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 17, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> lol just saw this



Omfg That is one of the best things I saw lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 17, 2017)

man I should do that for my kid to keep him from pulling all the ornaments off.... I swear he is either a cat or an octopus sometimes


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2017)

Ha! Got a free TV.
Sound quality is pretty shitey though, but I can easily just buy a cheap speaker for it.
Money=saved


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ha! Got a free TV.
> Sound quality is pretty shitey though, but I can easily just buy a cheap speaker for it.
> Money=saved


How? 
Can I get one too?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

MEANTIME IN DOTA 2





I love you Icefrog


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How?
> Can I get one too?


Mum won a bit at Keno and bought a new TV for herself. I got the leftover


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Mum won a bit at Keno and bought a new TV for herself. I got the leftover



That was nice of her.  Hopefully it serves as an upgrade somewhere.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That was nice of her.  Hopefully it serves as an upgrade somewhere.


Upgrades all around. I got one as I hadn't had one before, and she got a boatload of new features and a better TV all around.
Win/win


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Upgrades all around. I got one as I hadn't had one before, and she got a boatload of new features and a better TV all around.
> Win/win



Right on.  I haven't bought a TV in...  12 years?  I just don't watch TV much, although my current furnished rental has one.  I only turn it on Saturday nights when Toonami is on, which only started as a habit when they aired TG. That's off now, but I'm trying to get into  one of the others.  It gets random attention now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Right on.  I haven't bought a TV in...  12 years?  I just don't watch TV much, although my current furnished rental has one.  I only turn it on Saturday nights when Toonami is on, which only started as a habit when they aired TG. That's off now, but I'm trying to get into  one of the others.  It gets random attention now.


Heh. I've never bought a TV and never will. It comes with a mandatory TV license which I am not interested in paying.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Heh. I've never bought a TV and never will. It comes with a mandatory TV license which I am not interested in paying.



You need a license to own a tv?  And people say the US is bad, unless you're talking about a cable provider.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You need a license to own a tv?  And people say the US is bad, unless you're talking about a cable provider.


NRK - Wikipedia

I fucking HATE NRK with their mandatory licence garbage.

Their content is garbage, news are trash and provide nothing worth 2,900 NOK  a year, or around $350. Waste of money as I can't handpick all my channels.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> NRK - Wikipedia
> 
> I fucking HATE NRK with their mandatory licence garbage.



I can see that.  More disturbing to see, that they are searching for more money on top of that.  Decline in third party consumer product usage, caused by government fees, big surprise there.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I can see that.  More disturbing to see, that they are searching for more money on top of that.  Decline in third party consumer product usage, caused by government fees, big surprise there.


If you want a TV, you must pay NRK. And then if you want different channel packages on top of that, you must pay even more. 

One of the reasons I don't want to own a TV. Because it's labeled as a *potential* item you can take in TV channels with. It's really fucking retarded that they are trying to force this garbage down people's throats. 

Have been rumors going around that they will try and make it so people must pay the fee regardless of whether or not you actually have the ability to receive TC channels/signals.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If you want a TV, you must pay NRK. And then if you want different channel packages on top of that, you must pay even more.
> 
> One of the reasons I don't want to own a TV. Because it's labeled as a *potential* item you can take in TV channels with. It's really fucking retarded that they are trying to force this garbage down people's throats.
> 
> Have been rumors going around that they will try and make it so people must pay the fee regardless of whether or not you actually have the ability to receive TC channels/signals.



Can you stream tv channels through your internet, to your computer?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Can you stream tv channels through your internet, to your computer?


A decent amount, yeah. Need an online sub for a lot of the stuff though, and I am not interested in a sub that basically only give you a small amount of content. It's like giving you 1/10th of the Netflix content you have in America. It's just not worth the value to content ratio.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 18, 2017)

Have no better idea to say so just... hi everyone.


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 18, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Have no better idea to say so just... hi everyone.


Hi


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 18, 2017)

Huh, I'm not really new in here. Just didn't knew what to do to start.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 18, 2017)

Hiya!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Open Chat is not unlike herding cats, in regards to the topics.  

There isn't really any right or wrong way to go about things, and more than likely, the subject will change every couple posts anyways.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Open Chat is not unlike herding cats, in regards to the topics.
> 
> There isn't really any right or wrong way to go about things, and more than likely, the subject will change every couple posts anyways.


I am not sure that I understood what you just told.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

That there is no need to worry about introductions.  Just jump in when you feel like it.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 18, 2017)

Ah, understood. No problem then... I hope. Just don't wanna be unwanted guest.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Ah, understood. No problem then... I hope. Just don't wanna be unwanted guest.



Lol. Nobody is unwelcome here, don't worry.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 18, 2017)

Great. Thanks)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Right on.  I haven't bought a TV in...  12 years?  I just don't watch TV much, although my current furnished rental has one.  I only turn it on Saturday nights when Toonami is on, which only started as a habit when they aired TG. That's off now, but I'm trying to get into  one of the others.  It gets random attention now.


I don't really watch TV either tbh. I hadn't had one in over a year and haven't felt the need for one.
But..
I've hooked it to my obsolete Wii-U and I now have a big-ish screen to watch Netflix and Youtube from my bed 
Who knows, might even play a game on it or two.


----------



## Simo (Nov 18, 2017)

Yikes! The cord on Discord musta got pulled again, another outage, here.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 18, 2017)

Discord became little unstable.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> just don't reference posts that are several pages back


Couldn't agree with you more on this one.  Nothing's worse than replying to a post no one remembers!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 18, 2017)

My arms are tired from playing "Rules of Survival".  To bad I cant play it on a computer where the controlls would be alot more convinent.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

That's probably the most Sergal I've seen on a single page lol.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 18, 2017)

We definetly need more sergals on here!


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 18, 2017)

Three is many?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Three is a record.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 18, 2017)

Greaaat.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 18, 2017)

*Fetches cheese wedges to attract sergals*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yikes! The cord on Discord musta got pulled again, another outage, here.


Discord took some LSD and were _*tripping*_ out. :3

Yeah, I'll show myself out. xD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 18, 2017)

Woof...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Scree?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof...





-..Legacy..- said:


> Scree?


Scroof?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Scroof?


^~^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Weee!


----------



## modfox (Nov 18, 2017)

you know what..... I want to be those people who take up the slots in the free art threads every time and not let other people who are new to the fandom get there sonas drawn...... just incase people actually take this post seriously here is a google link
sarcasm Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 18, 2017)

PSA to all the sergals hangin' out here to help them get their daily dose of cheese:
www.furaffinity.net: Mega Cheese Wheel YCH [OPEN] by Xeshaire


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 18, 2017)

Time to go fill the freezer tomorrow.
No point letting a good tag go to waste


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> PSA to all the sergals hangin' out here to help them get their daily dose of cheese:
> www.furaffinity.net: Mega Cheese Wheel YCH [OPEN] by Xeshaire



Already AB'ed lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm a furry racist
Ursine master race!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm a furry racist
> Ursine master race!



You have no idea how hard it is to get Sergals together for art or communities.  It always goes to shit lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 18, 2017)

Logs on hoping to see no shitstorms 
Sees arguing about zoophila and other shit


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 18, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm a furry racist
> Ursine master race!


You are a Bookah thinking that's true.

Asura Master Race!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 18, 2017)

Master races don't matter if I make all of them extinct!


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 18, 2017)

I think it's pretty clear that Skunks are the master race here. Any creature with a weaponized butt is clearly on the top of the evolutionary spectrum.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 18, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> I think it's pretty clear that Skunks are the master race here. Any creature with a weaponized butt is clearly on the top of the evolutionary spectrum.


That leaves you to compete on the same level as giant hornets.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 18, 2017)

Watersports/musk master race perhaps.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 18, 2017)

I just got done with a Windows 10 update a few hours ago, I like that the update felt the need to turn Microsoft's 'suggestions' back on in the Start Menu.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi Hi! o/


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

Bork


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 19, 2017)

Hows life goin around here?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Peaceful actually.  Oddly relieving to see.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 19, 2017)

thats good to know! i havent been active around here so its good that everything is goin ok X3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)

I think i overused my head today and now i fell completely stupid


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I think i overused my head today and now i fell completely stupid


I noticed because of the thread you made XD


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> I noticed because of the thread you made XD


Hmm maybe, i haven't felt this lost scince my concussion lmao


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 19, 2017)

What if FA hosted a official Minecraft server

I have no idea why I asked this.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 19, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> What if FA hosted a official Minecraft server
> 
> I have no idea why I asked this.


You would start seeing pixalated furries


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 19, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> You would start seeing pixalated furries



And I guess more trolls.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> What if FA hosted a official Minecraft server
> 
> I have no idea why I asked this.


Then there would be more furry shitstorms but in minecraft


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Then there would be more furry shitstorms but in minecraft



Oh man I'm just picturing the in game chat


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Oh man I'm just picturing the in game chat



It would be 100x worse than WoW Trade Chat.


----------



## Rystren (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep. Can't sleep. Again.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

:[
No rest for the wicked


----------



## Rystren (Nov 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :[
> No rest for the wicked


Seems like it


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Yep. Can't sleep. Again.


Cant sleep either sadly


----------



## Rystren (Nov 19, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Cant sleep either sadly


It happens


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 19, 2017)

ughhh I really need to quit this game


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 19, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> ughhh I really need to quit this game
> View attachment 23830


NO! THAT GAME IS PURE JOY


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 19, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> ughhh I really need to quit this game
> View attachment 23830


Yes delete it and play terraria with me


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 19, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes delete it and play terraria with me


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

Really hard choice)
Hello.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 19, 2017)

Sure I may have uninstalled the game but.
             This statement is very true.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

"I'll beat you like a drum. Osu!"
- ancient oriental insult


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 19, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Sure I may have uninstalled the game but.
> This statement is very true.


Osu is the best thing ever! XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2017)

Last night, a small band of pilots assembled to fly a mission I had built, and we had our camera crew with us too. Got some good footage.
"Coffee" on the vid is yours truly


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Last night, a small band of pilots assembled to fly a mission I had built, and we had our camera crew with us too. Got some good footage.
> "Coffee" on the vid is yours truly



That narrator sounds like an F1 or MotoGP race announcer at the beginning lol.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 19, 2017)

I'll join the no-sleep-club as its latest member


----------



## Rystren (Nov 19, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> I'll join the no-sleep-club as its latest member


One day there will be slumber.
Today, my mind says "not today"


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

I have absolutely nothing to do today.  At least I need to get to bed earlier for an earlier work call.  Extended hours for 3 days, then another long 4 day weekend to myself. 

@Mabus gonna be dealing with idiots blowing themselves up, from deep-frying turkeys lol.


----------



## Rystren (Nov 19, 2017)

@Mabus gonna be dealing with idiots blowing themselves up, from deep-frying turkeys lol.[/QUOTE]
I definitely didn't forget that people actually still do that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Rystren said:


> @Mabus gonna be dealing with idiots blowing themselves up, from deep-frying turkeys lol.
> 
> I definitely didn't forget that people actually still do that.



Deliciousness is undeniable.  Natural Selection takes care of the rest.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I have absolutely nothing to do today.  At least I need to get to bed earlier for an earlier work call.  Extended hours for 3 days, then another long 4 day weekend to myself.


Play games? Watch shows? Shitpost on 'net forums?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Play games? Watch shows? Shitpost on 'net forums?



There will be mucho shitposto, interleaved with drawing, gluttony, and significant sloth.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)

Join the dark side and shit post alll the things, and make shit post threads, with shitpost replies


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There will be mucho shitposto, interleaved with drawing, gluttony, and significant sloth.


El posto grande. Muy bueno.

I need to come up with ways to procrastinate for a couple of hours until my flying group starts a PvP match. Might as well shittopostu too.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Join the dark side and shit post alll the things, and make shit post threads, with shitpost replies


The mods must really like you.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> El posto grande. Muy bueno.
> 
> I need to come up with ways to procrastinate for a couple of hours until my flying group starts a PvP match. Might as well shittopostu too.



The lack of AH-64 and AH-1 in that game saddens me.  Still, I'll be downloading it, with the hope a mod will be released sooner or later.  The KA-50 was the answer to the Apache anyways. 

Does that game support full stick controls?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)

Lcs said:


> The mods must really like you.


YUP, only got a few strikes and a thread taken down for shitposting, working on a 2nd shitpost thread right now


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The lack of AH-64 and AH-1 in that game saddens me.  Still, I'll be downloading it, with the hope a mod will be released sooner or later.  The KA-50 was the answer to the Apache anyways.
> 
> Does that game support full stick controls?


DCS is all about realism. It is nearly impossible to play without a stick.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> DCS is all about realism. It is nearly impossible to play without a stick.



So I can expect a constant left pedal to counteract the tail rotor with the UH-1?  That would make my day lol.  It's the reason tail strakes were added to the AH-1 tailboom, you save ~3% main rotor torque by not using as much pedal to keep it straight.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> YUP, only got a few strikes and a thread taken down for shitposting, working on a 2nd shitpost thread right now


Lol

Well, I wish you luck with that, I guess.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So I can expect a constant left pedal to counteract the tail rotor with the UH-1?  That would make my day lol.  It's the reason tail strakes were added to the AH-1 tailboom, you save ~3% main rotor torque by not using as much pedal to keep it straight./QUOTE]


Yep. Torque control is important with helos in DCS. Not so much with the Ka-50 though because of its contra-rotating rotor assembly having a computer to calculate that for you.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yep. Torque control is important with helos in DCS. Not so much with the Ka-50 though because of its contra-rotating rotor assembly having a computer to calculate that for you.



Hmm, nice to know it supports those physics.  The KA-50 is actually my desktop background at work right now.  It was an Italian Augusta M129 Mongoose last month   I discriminate against no rotary-winged weapons platform lol. 

I have around 2 hours of unofficial stick time in a UH-1, and about 35 hours in the AH-64D simulator (the trailer was in front of our hanger).  Pilots use it to maintain flight hours, so it counts as official logged hours.  We would get bored on slow nights, so I kept myself occupied in there quite often.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hmm, nice to know it supports those physics.  The KA-50 is actually my desktop background at work right now.  It was an Italian Augusta M129 Mongoose last month   I discriminate against no rotary-winged weapons platform lol.
> 
> I have around 2 hours of unofficial stick time in a UH-1, and about 35 hours in the AH-64D simulator (the trailer was in front of our hanger).  Pilots use it to maintain flight hours, so it counts as official logged hours.  We would get bored on slow nights, so I kept myself occupied in there quite often.


Aww man you'd find yourself right at home in DCS I think. It's unparalleled in some simulation aspects. The physics for helos are the _best_ you can have for home hobby usage, and all weapons suites are as good as licenses allow. Oh, and all cockpits are clickable except for legacy sim modules.
I'd love to fly with you in that, maybe learn a thing or two from you


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

and i'm just here with my flighter stick and flight simulator like how i get sex now?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Aww man you'd find yourself right at home in DCS I think. It's unparalleled in some simulation aspects. The physics for helos are the _best_ you can have for home hobby usage, and all weapons suites are as good as licenses allow. Oh, and all cockpits are clickable except for legacy sim modules.
> I'd love to fly with you in that, maybe learn a thing or two from you



I seen the cockpit switchology on that video.  Does it support offline single player flight?  Or maybe even an autorotation?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I seen the cockpit switchology on that video.  Does it support offline single player flight?  Or maybe even an autorotation?


Yes, offline is fine and autorotation is doable as you would normally.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> and i'm just here with my flighter stick and flight simulator like how i get sex now?


You find someone who likes your stick skills


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yes, offline is fine and autorotation is doable as you would normally.



I'll have to see if I can find a decent controller setup.  My wifi is the handicap.  It just plain sucks, and randomly disconnects.  The cable company has proved useless, and I'm still trying to convince the owner to change providers at my expense.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

Now it's my turn to sit here and wait for somebody.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Somebody is here, your move


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)

This thread literary has been taken over by sergal's


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

Why not? I'm not something scary)


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> This thread literary has been taken over by sergal's


This is some bad news. BUT if we believe hard enough wolfes can gain the upper hand in this thread!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> This is some bad news. BUT if we believe hard enough wolfes can gain the upper hand in this thread!



Probably not lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> This is some bad news. BUT if we believe hard enough wolfes can gain the upper hand in this thread!


*gather a bunch of doggos to fite the sergal's*
*remember's that sergal's fucking destroy things*
*NOPE'S AWAY*


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

Kinda little contest.


----------



## Julen (Nov 19, 2017)

Jeff



3 billion years without logging in here and this is the first bloody thing i say



what i have i become


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *gather a bunch of doggos to fite the sergal's*
> *remember's that sergal's fucking destroy things*
> *NOPE'S AWAY*



Thousand of years of evolution, based on constant war, versus a species that identifies each other by the smell of their ass. 

Yeah, that would go well lol.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

I'll just hold still and wait until everybody run away from us)


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

Wait....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wait....





And one of us is a pacifist, one is mentally insane, and that last is simply controlled violence lol.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

What?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Thousand of years of evolution, based on constant war, versus a species that identifies each other by the smell of their ass.
> 
> Yeah, that would go well lol.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

That looks like a reason for another war...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> That looks like a reason for another war...



No worries in here, it's completely all in fun.


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 19, 2017)

Mmmm, guys i need recommendations, i need to take a break of gw2 pvp and play another game, anyone knows a good pvp multiplayer game? (not necessarily has to be pvp, as long as is multiplayer, it workouts for me)


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> I think it's pretty clear that Skunks are the master race here. Any creature with a weaponized butt is clearly on the top of the evolutionary spectrum.



Yep, definitely!



KimberVaile said:


> Watersports/musk master race perhaps.



Oh, you flirty fox, you!


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> No worries in here, it's completely all in fun.


Yeah, I know. Just talking.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

*irritated wolf noises* -.-


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

To my fellow Wolfes: We have a Chance against the sergals! 'Sergals tend to be simple minded and have weak critical thinking abilities, as such they are easily influenced by their environment or by charismatic or strong-willed individuals. This is especially apparent in Northern sergals who live in fear of their natural environment, and their submission to the leadership of General Rain Silves.' Quote from: http://goldring.wikia.com/wiki/SergalsWe can beat them with our knowledge And finesse! I do not want to insult any sergals, if you feel triggered i apologise.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

Can I bite this charismatic individual?)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> To my fellow Wolfes: We have a Chance against the sergals! 'Sergals tend to be simple minded and have weak critical thinking abilities, as such they are easily influenced by their environment or by charismatic or strong-willed individuals. This is especially apparent in Northern sergals who live in fear of their natural environment, and their submission to the leadership of General Rain Silves.' Quote from: http://goldring.wikia.com/wiki/SergalsWe can beat them with our knowledge And finesse! I do not want to insult any sergals, if you feel triggered i apologise.



Your research is commendable.

I'm an Eastern Sergal who only loosely follows Cannon


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *irritated wolf noises* -.-



*gives @Mabus  a nice steak*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Can I bite this charismatic individual?)



Won't do you much good, Sergal have no real jaw strength


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 19, 2017)

Ooh... interesting.

*Brings some popcorn*
*Takes a seat*


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Won't do you much good, Sergal have no real jaw strength


I don't mind to harm him, just wanna do something stupid right now)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> I don't mind to harm him, just wanna do something stupid right now)



You don't need my permission lol.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

I know. But I need somebody to help me catching him. Where is he actually?


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

Damn, need to go. Bye, guys.


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Can I bite this charismatic individual?)



You would regret it. First i can bite, Second I do not taste well. 



-..Legacy..- said:


> Your research is commendable.
> 
> I'm an Eastern Sergal who only loosely follows Cannon



I tend to do nothing half Way. Mostly...


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> To my fellow Wolfes: We have a Chance against the sergals! 'Sergals tend to be simple minded and have weak critical thinking abilities, as such they are easily influenced by their environment or by charismatic or strong-willed individuals. This is especially apparent in Northern sergals who live in fear of their natural environment, and their submission to the leadership of General Rain Silves.' Quote from: http://goldring.wikia.com/wiki/SergalsWe can beat them with our knowledge And finesse! I do not want to insult any sergals, if you feel triggered i apologise.



Curious! Maybe I'll see if us skunks can also help with this Sergal problem : ) After spraying them, they'll be very easy to track, and detect.

Edit: And they have NO chance with my charisma...well, and my modesty : P


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

“CEASE”

Says the forum woofer


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> “CEASE”
> 
> Says the forum woofer



owO


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

This Chat is actually very Fun!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> This Chat is actually very Fun!



It's usually the most entertaining area to hang around


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Wolfes And skunks United against those sergals!


Simo said:


> Curious! Maybe I'll see if us skunks can also help with this Sergal problem : ) After spraying them, they'll be very easy to track, and detect.
> P


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Wolfes And skunks United against those sergals!



*raises a toast of Champagne to our most assured victory*

Oh, also, maybe I'll have to start a thread about wine, and those who love it! I note you're a fan. Oddly, I worked for several years as a wine-buyer/sommellier for a group of restaurants, for a while.


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> *raises a toast of Champagne to our most assured victory*
> 
> Oh, also, maybe I'll have to start a thread about wine, and those who love it! I note you're a fan. Oddly, I worked for several years as a wine-buyer/sommellier for a group of restaurants, for a while.


Do Not expect too much I'm not a Professional but I live in a wine making Region And I like to Drink a Glass or two And I Always Try out new sorts but for now my Favorite is a half dry Franconian White wine from a nearby village called "Zeil" i think that i Talk Too much about Franconian wine in this forum


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Do Not expect too much I'm not a Professional but I live in a wine making Region And I like to Drink a Glass or two And I Always Try out new sorts but for now my Favorite is a half dry Franconian White wine from a nearby village called "Zeil"



Ah, curious, I did recall you mentioned Silvaner/Sylvaner, which is pretty obscure here; I've had ones from the Alsace region of France, but I imagine the grape probably grows in Germany/Austria/Northern Italy, as well. But I do like the various white wines I've had from Germany, and also Austria.

Sadly, way too hot and muggy in the summer, and way too cold in the winter, to make really good wine here. They try, but it doesn't work so well!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

*deploys massive clone army of Mabus’s*

Ψ(｀▽´)Ψ
Everyone gets purged!!!


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

*deploys an even more massive army of Simo the Skunk clones*


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, curious, I did recall you mentioned Silvaner/Sylvaner, which is pretty obscure here; I've had ones from the Alsace region of France, but I imagine the grape probably grows in Germany/Austria/Northern Italy, as well. But I do like the various white wines I've had from Germany, and also Austria.
> 
> Sadly, way too hot and muggy in the summer, and way too cold in the winter, to make really good wine here. They try, but it doesn't work so well!



In August I Tasted a dry white Burgunder from Arndt Köbelin (located in Eichstätt, kaiserstuhl). It was a pleasure to Drink but very expensive.


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Can someone Play bagpipe so we could copy that One scene from Braveheart?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *deploys massive clone army of Mabus’s*
> 
> Ψ(｀▽´)Ψ
> Everyone gets purged!!!





Simo said:


> *deploys an even more massive army of Simo the Skunk clones*



*Watches in humor, as numbers do not make up for experience*

*unlatches leg blades and retrieves the pole arm*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 19, 2017)

Seems like there's some fighting 'bout to happen. Lemme just sit in a corner and watch everything unfold xp


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Watches in humor, as numbers do not make up for experience*
> 
> *unlatches leg blades and retrieves the pole arm*


Woof! Bad sergal!


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> In August I Tasted a dry white Burgunder from Arndt Köbelin (located in Eichstätt, kaiserstuhl). It was a pleasure to Drink but very expensive.



Ah, sounds tasty! That is one problem...it can get pretty expensive.


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Watches in humor, as numbers do not make up for experience*
> 
> *unlatches leg blades and retrieves the pole arm*



*giggles at the silly Sergal, as my spotted skunk friends drop a titanium-mesh net over the Sergal from a tree limb, who gets a good spraying, for daring to challenge the might of the wolf-skunk coalition*

(Huh, this does remind me, I was going to start a skunk invasion RP on Discord...eventually!)


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> *giggles at the silly Sergal, as my spotted skunk friends drop a titanium-mesh net over the Sergal from a tree limb, who gets a good spraying, for daring to challenge the might of the wolf-skunk coalition*
> 
> (Huh, this does remind me, I was going to start a skunk invasion RP on Discord...eventually!)


Wolfos Unite to help our skunk Friends in the epic war against the sergals. WOOF!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Wolfos Unite to help our skunk Friends in the epic war against the sergals. WOOF!


I will stand with the sergs!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Wolfos Unite to help our skunk Friends in the epic war against the sergals. WOOF!



Yur gettin’ purged too wolfie... >:3


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

Hehe...huh, it might be fun, to have a sort of comical furry species 'war' RP, sometime. Now I'm gonna have to ponder this. But these Sergals must be stopped! I'll begin building some Sergal cages, here.


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I will stand with the sergs!


Bad Choice! *reaches back And gets ready to bite cloudyhue's leg* ... You will be My First Victim in this brutal war...


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Hehe...huh, it might be fun, to have a sort of comical furry species 'war' RP, sometime. Now I'm gonna have to ponder this. But these Sergals must be stopped! I'll begin building some Sergal cages, here.


Mechanized Woofer clone army my furiend ^w^

Your silly primitive melee weapons amuse me .0.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

The sheer fact it requires several armies to stop a single Sergal says it all. 

*Throws the net of ultralight metal off and scrambles up the tree, as the skunks earn their jump wings flying out of the tree*


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The sheer fact it requires several armies to stop a single Sergal says it all.
> 
> *Throws the net of ultralight metal off and scrambles up the tree, as the skunks earn their jump wings flying out of the tree*



We'll have you yet, on a collar and leash, as you learn to OBEY! Like a good Sergal!


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

This is 


Simo said:


> We'll have you yet, on a collar and leash, as you learn to OBEY! Like a good Sergal!


getting funny


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lol.



Haha.  I want to see puzzled random non-furry hotel guest reactions to this.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> We'll have you yet, on a collar and leash, as you learn to OBEY! Like a good Sergal!



I got eight pointy ends that say otherwise


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

Woof


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

It seems that our prisoner doesn't want to obey.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Bad timing for all of this. 

I'm over here trying to base out a drawing that has a lot of meaning to me personally, and having to respond to this mess lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> It seems that our prisoner doesn't want to obey.


They get punished! FURRY STYLE!








-..Legacy..- said:


> Bad timing for all of this.
> 
> I'm over here trying to base out a drawing that has a lot of meaning to me personally, and having to respond to this mess lol.


You know you love us too much. <3


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I got eight pointy ends that say otherwise



Oh, just admit...you'll make a fine pet! 

*puts spongy red balls, like a clown's nose, on those pointy ends*

There, much nicer : P


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Haha.  I want to see puzzled random non-furry hotel guest reactions to this.


You and me both!


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh, just admit...you'll make a fine pet!
> 
> *puts spongy red balls, like a clown's nose, on those pointy ends*
> 
> There, much nicer : P


This is so funny i have tears in my eyes.


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> This is so funny i have tears in my eyes.



I do like to tease!

But @-..Legacy..- has some art he's busy with, so I'll be nice, and stop! 

Huh, but it might be a funny RP idea for later, battling these feisty Sergals...my role plays usually become humorous, even when I try to be serious.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> I do like to tease!
> 
> But @-..Legacy..- has some art he's busy with, so I'll be nice, and stop!
> 
> Huh, but it might be a funny RP idea for later, battling these feisty Sergals...my role plays usually become humorous, even when I try to be serious.



Haha. Given the choice, the art can easily sit idle.  It's more entertaining to not miss out on moments with fun people, that usually can't be replicated later.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2017)

What? @-..Legacy..- is busy with art, you say? Can't hear you over all the mentions. xD


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm sorry i Need to go to bed it's 0:28 
(middle European Time) AM Right now And i Need to Wake up at 6:00 AM so i'll see You tomorrow, have a nice day.



Simo said:


> Huh, but it might be a funny RP idea for later, battling these feisty Sergals...my role plays usually become humorous, even when I try to be serious.



I'd like to join. Sounds like a Lot of Fun.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What? @-..Legacy..- is busy with art, you say? Can't hear you over all the mentions. xD



MF'er lol


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

to many of one species?

rise up. rise up my caprini brethren and overthrow our canid overlords.

by the way if my fans are reading this, please don't actually do this. it's meant as a joke.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 19, 2017)

BARK


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 19, 2017)

Well, im the only Asura around here, but...

*Summons up some golems*

Go around and play with these (defenitely not dangerous!)  golems, i wanna see some fun! >:3


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 19, 2017)

Who never gave me the memo for the skunks vs sergals vs woofers battle?  Skunks unite! Tails at the ready!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 19, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Bad Choice! *reaches back And gets ready to bite cloudyhue's leg* ... You will be My First Victim in this brutal war...


Nuuuu! *Slaps Nimilex with my tail*.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2017)

I vote legalize awoo.


----------



## Rystren (Nov 20, 2017)

*snootplants*


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 20, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Osu is the best thing ever! XD


Are you kidding me this game almost given me RSI :^)


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 20, 2017)

Uuuuuggghhh I have to do math homework but it's useless because I already know the material like the back of my hand so what's the point in me practicing it???  But if I don't do it then I'll get a bad grade...  But I don't want to stay up all night doing useless homework. UUUUUUUUUGGGGGGG someone please help


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Uuuuuggghhh I have to do math homework but it's useless because I already know the material like the back of my hand so what's the point in me practicing it???  But if I don't do it then I'll get a bad grade...  But I don't want to stay up all night doing useless homework. UUUUUUUUUGGGGGGG someone please help


High school is a waste of time, don't worry about it.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> High school is a waste of time, don't worry about it.


As much as I'd like to not care, my parents will straight up murder me if I get bad grades.  Okay this homework is gonna take like 2 hours and it's already 11pm so I might as well get on with it.  
Fuuuuuuuuuuuck me


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> As much as I'd like to not care, my parents will straight up murder me if I get bad grades.  Okay this homework is gonna take like 2 hours and it's already 11pm so I might as well get on with it.
> Fuuuuuuuuuuuck me


That never stopped me from not doing my homework


----------



## Astus (Nov 20, 2017)

That moment when you forgot you had a speech due for public speaking, so you write your quick presidential inagural speech and realize that in 10 minutes you can make the most BS speech in all of history that still sounds good enough to pass for the real thing.... gets you wondering about the actual speeches they write....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 20, 2017)

Derp


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Nuuuu! *Slaps Nimilex with my tail*.


Ouch! *starts to snarl at Cloudyhue*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

There's way to many furries/otherkin in my area... Once you see a group of wolf otherkin in a park wearing tails and ears on all four fighting eachother (I hope it was fighting) you tend to lose some hope for the future....


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

I do not know if there are any furrys in my area (never saw one)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 20, 2017)

I wish I'll never meet one :V


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

My friend got growled at by a wolfkin in a store... these people are nuts. Then if I go downtown theres always 1 or 2 fursuiters..


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> My friend got growled at by a wolfkin in a store... these people are nuts. Then if I go downtown theres always 1 or 2 fursuiters..


People in my place are mostly aged between 60 and 80 , they think that climatic change is a response from satan. So I do not think that if there were any fursuiter in my area they won't dare to run around in their fursuit because they would be murdered on the open street by an old lady with a cloth bag and rollator.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> So I do not think that if there were any fursuiter in my area they won't dare to run around in their fursuit because they would be murdered on the open street by an old lady with a cloth bag and rollator.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I vote legalize awoo.



Giga:
can you give us an awu?

Sammu:


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 20, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Ouch! *starts to snarl at Cloudyhue*


*Kicks Nimilex in the face with my hooves.*


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> *Kicks Nimilex in the face with my hooves.*


*bites Cloudyhue's leg* Tastes well!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 20, 2017)

Owwie! *Sets Nimilex on fire.*


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

*grills Cloudyhue's leg with fire*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Owwie! *Sets Nimilex on fire.*



OwO. 

Escalation like a pro lol.

*throws a bucket of water on the charbroiled one*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

The happening: the yiffening
the three musketeers: the three yiffers
The fast and the furious: The fucking of the furious
Inception: yiffception
Avatar: fursona


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *throws a bucket of water on the charbroiled one*



You saved my fur! Thanks alot!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> You saved my fur! Thanks alot!



Can't be having this place smelling like burnt hair.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 20, 2017)

Alright alright, I think we know who won here.


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

This time I'll let you alive but I won't guarantee for future assaults of you. Don't dare to mess with predators!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 20, 2017)

Predators? I'm a four winged alien, I can beat you up kiddo


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Predators? I'm a four winged alien, I can beat you up kiddo


I don't even have any wings. I am wing-less.

Can I borrow a pair..?


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Predators? I'm a four winged alien, I can beat you up kiddo


I don't know how to reply to that :O


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Is this gonna turn into a episode of how to catch a predator?


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is this gonna turn into a episode of how to catch a predator?


I don't think so unlesss Cloudyhue does.


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

100th Post!
Just wanted to point that out xD


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't even have any wings. I am wing-less.
> 
> Can I borrow a pair..?


Yeah sure, you can have some. *Detatches wings from hips and gives them to Yakamaru.*


Nimilex said:


> I don't think so unlesss Cloudyhue does.


Nuuuu


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

*sneaks up behind Cloudyhue and 



 *


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

Maaan, waiting for a new webcomic page to be release its horrible, the pain, THE PAIN.... why 1 page per WEEK!? T.T


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 20, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> Maaan, waiting for a new webcomic page to be release its horrible, the pain, THE PAIN.... why 1 page per WEEK!? T.T


read many comics at once and you'll have a constant supply


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 20, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *sneaks up behind Cloudyhue and
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO ESCAPE THIS ETERNAL TORTURE?


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO ESCAPE THIS ETERNAL TORTURE?


There is no way you could escape!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 20, 2017)

These music videos always make me smile!






Ones made to country music are rare. Enjoy *♡*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Every day this forum moves farther away from god


----------



## Mabus (Nov 20, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Woof!  \(^o^)/


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

Woof!


Crimcyan said:


> Woof!  \(^o^)/


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 20, 2017)

_Searches frantically for 'Woofer blast' music thread..._


----------



## Mabus (Nov 20, 2017)

*sings everyone a woofer song*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

In grade 10 I had a kid that was screaming at me beacuse I told him the wheel chair wasnt a piece of macaroni...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2017)

Only few shows ever have got an emotional reaction from me. But I stumbled across one yesterday.
Made in Abyss.
One of the latest episodes had me tearing up after a whole rollercoaster of emotions that ranged from "Aww that's pretty cute actually" to "Holy fucking shit that's rough" and then "No please oh no don't do it" and just catharsis after that. 
Subverted my expectations and managed to hit me where it hurt.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Only few shows ever have got an emotional reaction from me. But I stumbled across one yesterday.
> Made in Abyss.
> One of the latest episodes had me tearing up after a whole rollercoaster of emotions that ranged from "Aww that's pretty cute actually" to "Holy fucking shit that's rough" and then "No please oh no don't do it" and just catharsis after that.
> Subverted my expectations and managed to hit me where it hurt.



That's not unlike most of the reviews I've read about that series so far.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's not unlike most of the reviews I've read about that series so far.


I wanna recommend it, but I can't. If it were just the story and art then yes but some aspects of it are quite iffy and nope.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wanna recommend it, but I can't. If it were just the story and art then yes but some aspects of it are quite iffy and nope.



The style certainly belies the dark story.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The style certainly belies the dark story.


Yes. You wouldn't guess how casually the show punches you in the face based on its appearance


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

ugh... guys... im sick again *hacks*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ugh... guys... im sick again *hacks*


Thats what you get for using budget hookers


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

lol what can I say.. she told me she was still a virgin....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Thats what you get for using budget hookers



Some things you just can't wash off


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Some things you just can't wash off



except with lysterine mouthwash... or fire...


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 20, 2017)

Too sleepy to study... but I haven't looked over the material yet and the test is tomorrow. Not that it matters anyways, the final exams wipe away any previous academic sins at the end of year 2, so as long as I get at least all 4's on those, I'll survive. Like idk man... I can survive bio (barely), but when they bring chem concepts into the mix.... my brain just doesn't know how to handle it. Ahhhhhh time to stop lurking the forums and put my nose in a book ;-;


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Some things you just can't wash off


Nothing like a good flamethrower won't solve. :3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

or a shave?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Nahh fire solves everything 
Have a spider? Use fire 
Got crabs? Use fire 
Have a annoying kid on your flight kicking the back of your seat? Use fire


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

you used to like to set things on fire as a kid didn't you


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

People never trusted me with matches and still dont...

Fuck my 1000th post does that mean im in the no life culb now?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Fuck my 1000th post does that mean im in the no life culb now?



Probably lol.  

I'm heading out soon.  I'm dead tired after today, for some reason or another. 
I was planning on drawing, but couldn't even bring myself to turn the laptop on.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Probably lol.
> 
> I'm heading out soon.  I'm dead tired after today, for some reason or another.
> I was planning on drawing, but couldn't even bring myself to turn the laptop on.


Can always commission someone to draw for you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 20, 2017)

Only top 10 notable members (except dragoneer) 
are considered no lifers


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Can always commission someone to draw for you



I'm all for commissioning the right pieces, but not this one.  It's a personal aspect of how I approach life, so it won't have as much meaning if someone else does it.  I still need to figure out how I'm going to lay it out, and it's also going to be the first image of Coma in his armor possibly.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm all for commissioning the right pieces, but not this one.  It's a personal aspect of how I approach life, so it won't have as much meaning if someone else does it.  I still need to figure out how I'm going to lay it out, and it's also going to be the first image of Coma in his armor possibly.


Ohh Nice Well you should probably do it when you are fully awake then


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ohh Nice Well you should probably do it when you are fully awake then



And not have to leave for work at 5am lol.  I have two projects in front of it, but I'm hoping to start it this weekend. 

Laters all.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> And not have to leave for work at 5am lol.  I have two projects in front of it, but I'm hoping to start it this weekend.
> 
> Laters all.


Cya


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Only top 10 notable members (except dragoneer)
> are considered no lifers



lol last time I checked I was number 2... but I have been slacking


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

FUCKBEANS!! I'm NOW NUMBER 4!! its ok, I would rather not sweat it lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> FUCKBEANS!! I'm NOW NUMBER 4!! its ok, I would rather not sweat it lol


 20 behind me


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

I actually was super focused on trying to get back to number 1 spot, lol now I just don't care, I miss a day or two of being online and im way behind lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Just make a few hundred shitposts and hopefully you dont piss off the mods to get back to the top xD


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Just make a few hundred shitposts and hopefully you dont piss off the mods to get back to the top xD



Meh, i doubt it, it's not like they were winning money doing this for like give such care for details like those.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

lol i'll just post the word FURRY 200 times in a row


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol i'll just post the word FURRY 200 times in a row


MMmmmmm


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

Furry


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

Furry


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

Furry


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

furry!


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

FURRRYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

PENIS!!?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

ew no


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

That means yes in Spanish


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

uh huh... sure it does


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

then wtf were the people I met in mexico trying to teach me??


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

Amigo... estas bien perdido


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

EEExactly


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

rice and beans!!!


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 20, 2017)

I've seldom been so bored in all my life. Nothing seems interesting or worth the time to read or watch. I can't sleep, and it's too late to go do any work.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

Im working my way through volume 1 of endtown, the furry comic series, but im getting enough calls to annoy me and make it hard to read


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Just remember that the internet has yiff


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

I wish I could look up yiff at work


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Draw your own yiff?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

lol stick figure yiffing


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 20, 2017)

If i could draw, i would totally do my own yiff too... the thing is... i wanna give up after giving 1 or 2 tries...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

I want to get better at drawing all of my art sucks ass


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I want to get better at drawing all of my art sucks ass


If that's the only thing you draw, then I see the problem.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

you never go ass to mouth


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> If that's the only thing you draw, then I see the problem.


I draw pokemon and its horrible, I want to get better but I never have the time to practice


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

draw my pandaren


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont even know if I can


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

you got to believe!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh hiiiii lovely Furs!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 20, 2017)

hiya bunny!! *pounces the bunny*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Maybe I'll try once im not dead from waking up at 4am everyday

Oh, heyyo!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hiya bunny!! *pounces the bunny*



*is smushed*

I'm too full of food ;____;


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

*eats cake*


----------



## Rystren (Nov 20, 2017)

*does a flop*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

*mauls bunny*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Ughhh I hate major decisions...
I dont know if I should move 1000km away to make more then half of what I would make where I currently live as a mechanic..


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

you mean more then one and a half times as much? I totally would!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Yee pretty close to one and a half times as much...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

yea... I definitely would


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

A bunch of my friends are telling me the same thing too, but I always lived in a small city, not the giant one I would be moving to so it will be a huge change for me


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

i'll come be your room mate


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Lol, I probably would be staying with family a few family members if I can stand them long enough XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

any excuse to flee to Canada on my part


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Lol I guess any reason is good.
Vancouver is good with having almost everything; it has the sea, a bunch of cons/events yearly, forest, lakes, a huge ski/mountain bike mountain.
Edmonton has uhhhhh a mall.... thats pretty much it there.. XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

I really want to go to vancoufur next year but I cant afford to swing it


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

How much are cons, minus the hotels?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

it depends on a lot of things, what level of ticket you get, how big the room is, how many people are going to be splitting a room, how long you are staying. For anthro northwest, it was 50 bucks for basic entry and 150 for patron level. Vancoufur is like 195 for patron level


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Damn 195 thats quite a bit, but not too bad if I dont need a hotel... Fucking camp in my schools parking lot, they have showers there lol. 30mins compared to the hour drive from my house


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

that's patron level though, comes with a bunch of perks like dinner, early vendor access, etc. its not required to pay that much


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

I see, its not like I spent more then that on stuff I don't actually need.
But I would probably just have to go basic due to being broke after buying my newest car.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

As long as I can afford it, I prefer upgraded tickets, just for the perks, we received a bunch of free swag at the last con, plus dinner with a bunch of the special guests, and early access to the dealers den


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

For alot of things im like that, like with rc cars I buy the highest end stuff for them.
Then for alot of the other things im cheap as fuck, for going to school my family was discussing about getting a tent trailor for me so I can live close to my school without paying rent XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 21, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *mauls bunny*



but why...........


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> but why...........



because you are a cute little bunny


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 21, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> because you are a cute little bunny



but... don't maul me... .___.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 21, 2017)

its more of one of those eyepopping squeeze cuddles


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2017)

OK oldfags of FAF your forum is back online so you can leave now.


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *is smushed*
> 
> I'm too full of food ;____;





Fuzzylumkin said:


> *mauls bunny*



*cooks remains of stuffed bunny on an open fire*

Teamwork!


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Just found the perfect gift for -..Legacy..-


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> OK oldfags of FAF your forum is back online so you can leave now.


Why are you so resentful?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Just found the perfect gift for -..Legacy..-



I have plans, but who knows until that day.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why are you so resentful?


Cuz furries.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Nov 21, 2017)

I actually got alright at art uwu


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I actually got alright at art uwu


It's nice! Well done :3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

*Notices bulge* OwO what's this?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23981
> *Notices bulge* OwO what's this?



A hot battery about to go kaboom.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> A hot battery about to go kaboom.


It goes boom especially when very hot
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



This is a first for me... making innuendo's of a car battery...


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It goes boom especially when very hot
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> View attachment 23985
> This is a first for me... making innuendo's of a car battery...


You have a dark mind lol


----------



## Mabus (Nov 21, 2017)

*paws at faces* óÓÒò


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *paws at faces* óÓÒò


*boops the woofer*


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

*sprays the booped nose with water*
Gotta keep it moist 

At this point this post was corrected 2 times because of my bad grammar!
I told you I do not liable for such things look at my Tos!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *sprays the position where Mabus was booped with water*
> keep it moist


 ?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ?


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Don't ask  I thought it would be funny. It actually was sort of a quote from a game I played as I was a small child.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Gotta keep it moist  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Gotta keep it moist  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Ok I've corrected it xD


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

weirdest moment in my time of beeing a furry.
*blushes*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> weirdest moment in my time of beeing a furry


Don't worry. It'll get weirder
[Insert lennyface here]


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> weirdest moment in my time of beeing a furry.
> *blushes*



It'll get worse, don't worry


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> [Insert lennyface here]


???




Nailed it


----------



## Mabus (Nov 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O-O


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Did someone at least afterwards think it was funny?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Did someone at least afterwards think it was funny?


Yes beacuse moist mmmmoooooiiiiisssssttttt


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yes beacuse moist mmmmoooooiiiiisssssttttt




( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

@Simo is the Idea with the wine thread you were talking about still present?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Did someone say wine?


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Did someone say wine?
> 
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Yes ... I did


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Yes ... I did


Good. I'm french and as such I'm an expert in the art of drinking wine lol


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice. I'm from northern bavaria (germany) but no expert.


----------



## Simo (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> @Simo is the Idea with the wine thread you were talking about still present?



Oh, yeah, I will have to start that, I think! I'm not sure how many wine drinking furs there are, but I think there are some!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Haha it was more of a joke. I love wine but I don't have much knowledge about it. 

I'm mostly a beer guy ^^


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Haha it was more of a joke. I love wine but I don't have much knowledge about it.
> 
> I'm mostly a beer guy ^^



I like both. I live near a city called Bamberg which has the highest density of breweries in germany. Bamberg also  is located near a village called Zeil which has very good winemakers.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I like both. I live near a city called Bamberg which has the highest density of breweries in germany. Bamberg also  is located near a village called Zeil which has very good winemakers.


Nice!
What kind of wine do you like?


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

I like half dry franconian white wine


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Never heard of it, but I'll definetly try it at some point ! :3


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Never heard of it, but I'll definetly try it at some point ! :3


It is bottled in special bottles:


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> It is bottled in special bottles:


That's a neat bottle!


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's called Boxbeutel


----------



## Simo (Nov 21, 2017)

OK, made a thread about wine!

forums.furaffinity.net: Other wineloving furries?

On a totally random note: It's starting to get cold, and it's funny, but when it does, I really love to sleep in a sleeping bag, zipped up all snug, as opposed to normal covers and such...this way, I feel more secure and cozy, and I toss and turn less. It's oddly comforting.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 21, 2017)

owo
*steals everyone’s wine*
>:3


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> owo
> *steals everyone’s wine*
> >:3


No one steals my wine! It's war! Waaaaaaaar!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> No one steals my wine! It's war! Waaaaaaaar!



*licks your face then scurries away with the wine*


----------



## Simo (Nov 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> owo
> *steals everyone’s wine*
> >:3



Give that back...or you know what skunks do : P


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

*cuddles Mabus and secretly steals the wine back*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *cuddles Mabus and secretly steals the wine back*



>:0


Simo said:


> Give that back...or you know what skunks do : P


O: !


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *licks your face then scurries away with the wine*


Oh no! I've been licked!
*Drinks beer instead*


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Oh no! I've been licked!
> *Drinks beer instead*


*sprays @Sarachaga's Face with window cleaner and wipes it of with a paper towel*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *sprays @Sarachaga's Face with window cleaner and wipes it of with a paper towel*


*Drinks the window cleaner*
#terriblelifechoices


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 21, 2017)

Good day everyone


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 21, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

good night ... i could call it morning ... it's after midnight


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

I just realized that i wrote 210 messages in about 3 days. I really like this forum.


----------



## Alstren (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I just realized that i wrote 210 messages in about 3 days. I really like this forum.



Careful theirs an automated process that mutes you for awhile if you post too much too quickly. The stupid thing is its designed to stop spammers but more often then not it just annoys people into leaving the forums


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 21, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Careful theirs an automated process that mutes you for awhile if you post too much too quickly. The stupid thing is its designed to stop spammers but more often then not it just annoys people into leaving the forums



That's been fixed by Dragoneer.


----------



## Alstren (Nov 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's been fixed by Dragoneer.



Bout time


----------



## Mabus (Nov 21, 2017)

Marf!


----------



## Simo (Nov 21, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Bout time



OMG, it's that Burd!

Hi Mr. Crow! Yep, they fixed that, and I'd say there's also 95% less spam. And, it's been a lot more active.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 21, 2017)

Pretty much.  If that seemingly randomized post lock was possible to reach, I would have found it by now.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 21, 2017)

When the wolfs and foxes are being too friendly and loving.


----------



## Simo (Nov 21, 2017)

@Shoiyo  and @connortheskunk 

Wow, out of 29 users, we have three skunks on now...10% skunk ratio!


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 21, 2017)

OH SHIT!

www.pcgamer.com: Belgium says loot boxes are gambling, wants them banned in Europe

IT'S HAPPENING!


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 21, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> OH SHIT!
> 
> www.pcgamer.com: Belgium says loot boxes are gambling, wants them banned in Europe
> 
> IT'S HAPPENING!


Why is there always someone who wants to protect you from your fun, even though it doesn't affect them?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2017)

When furries are asked to tell us something about themselves
and My God! Some people have the time and energy to write a wall of text.
I'm torn about whether to appreciate them or be bothered by them


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 22, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> OH SHIT!
> 
> www.pcgamer.com: Belgium says loot boxes are gambling, wants them banned in Europe
> 
> IT'S HAPPENING!


*GOOD! *I hate loot boxes


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 22, 2017)

Simo said:


> @Shoiyo  and @connortheskunk
> 
> Wow, out of 29 users, we have three skunks on now...10% skunk ratio!



We shall overcome!! Furthermore, everyone needs to stop struggling against our snuggles! 

THIS IS NOT A REQUEST


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 22, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> We shall overcome!! Furthermore, everyone needs to stop struggling against our snuggles!
> 
> THIS IS NOT A REQUEST


Ursines are just hiding


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 22, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Why is there always someone who wants to protect you from your fun, even though it doesn't affect them?!


Loot boxes are worse than gambling you can pay 100 dollars for 30 loot boxes and not get the item you desperately need for you to enjoy the game
after you spent the money and didn't get anything you want, poeple honestly feel hurt and put in the dark with loot boxes and I can't imagine want it does to children.

they need to be banned everywhere its like rolling a 500 sided dice and hope you land on number 9 to get the item.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

Favorite furry well Maybe furry: Danny Sexbang



Is it bad that my favorite band is nsp


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Loot boxes are worse than gambling you can pay 100 dollars for 30 loot boxes and not get the item you desperately need for you to enjoy the game
> after you spent the money and didn't get anything you want, poeple honestly feel hurt and put in the dark with loot boxes and I can't imagine want it does to children.
> 
> they need to be banned everywhere its like rolling a 500 sided dice and hope you land on number 9 to get the item.



Well, it IS gambling.  It wouldn't be a gamble if it was guaranteed.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

Gotta love show and tell in class, every one is comparing who's bag of weed is the biggest. I think the guy showing off his fentanyl won.....
What the actual fuck is my class


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Gotta love show and tell in class, every one is comparing who's bag of weed is the biggest. I think the guy showing off his fentanyl won.....
> What the actual fuck is my class



And this is a school-sanctioned display?

Wow.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> And this is a school-sanctioned display?
> 
> Wow.


I was being sarcastic on the show and tell part
But yeah.. the instructor left for 5 minutes and everyone started to show their stuff...

Every day I consider dropping this course due to the people in it, yesterday they tried to force me to get whatsapp so they can show me the porn they watch in class...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds like a bunch of people that are going places in life.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I was being sarcastic on the show and tell part
> But yeah.. the instructor left for 5 minutes and everyone started to show their stuff...
> 
> Every day I consider dropping this course due to the people in it, yesterday they tried to force me to get whatsapp so they can show me the porn they watch in class...


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 22, 2017)

Welll, the Blegium Org related to the loot boxing gamble invsetigation gave an update: The investigation is still going, not official ban yet, it seems like the Minister in charge of it, spoke too soon when there was no confirmation yet.... but at least it seems to point that the veredict will be yes anytime soon...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> Welll, the Blegium Org related to the loot boxing gamble invsetigation gave an update: The investigation is still going, not official ban yet, it seems like the Minister in charge of it, spoke too soon when there was no confirmation yet.... but at least it seems to point that the veredict will be yes anytime soon...



That was no accidental mention.  It was done to drum up support, prior to the actual decision.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 22, 2017)

*casually woofs and does wolf stuff*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi moods. You wanna drag me down a rabbit hole?
Sure let's go; it's not like I have a say in this.
Fuck.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hi moods. You wanna drag me down a rabbit hole?
> Sure let's go; it's not like I have a say in this.
> Fuck.



Sounds like a fun day.  It took me 4 hours to do something today, I just kept laying around, avoiding it.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 22, 2017)

Holy shit I'm addicted af, they added new missions in League of Legends and before I knew it, I've been playing for 7 hours straight.


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm feeling chatty anyone wanna chitchat please send me a message -.^


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 22, 2017)

Courtney the smith said:


> I'm feeling chatty anyone wanna chitchat please send me a message -.^


*Sending a message*


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 22, 2017)

*Establishing P2P Connection*


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 22, 2017)

*Recieving message*


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi!


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 22, 2017)

...


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 22, 2017)

:c


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

Ivanyeil Emmixert said:


> :c



(She meant send a pm  )


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

> Redacted by staff



I'm not even going to ask why you saved that shit, but you should grind them up, and sell it to a cokehead at a party for good profit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 22, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm not even going to ask why you saved that shit, but you should grind them up, and sell it to a cokehead at a party for good profit.


Ya know, at this point even I'm not sure why I still have them, to scare people and maybe myself a little to look after my teeth better, I guess.

And great idea.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

Here's a list of things that (insert name here) likes to suck

Dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick balls

Dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick balls! One! Two! Balls!

Your dick, my dick, your dick, my dick, your dick, my dick, your dick, my dick
Your dick, your dick, your dick, your dick, balls!

My balls and dick! Dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, oh shit!
Why is this song stuck in my head


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here's a list of things that (insert name here) likes to suck
> 
> Dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick balls
> 
> ...




...wow...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ...wow...


Its a good song...


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here's a list of things that (insert name here) likes to suck
> 
> Dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick balls
> 
> ...


Words fail me


----------



## LBCicedragon (Nov 22, 2017)

Shared bikes in Chinese are not so attractive as they once were.Many companies are acquired and their consumers' deposits are frozen. Mine included  x_x


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

You know, a lot of people come up to us and say,
"Hey Danny Sexbang and Ninja Brian, you guys wear a lot of spandex and live together. Are you gay?"
Pff, I have to laugh. Ha ha ha ha ha!
Could you imagine that? If we were gay?
Could you imagine?

A newborn deer runs through a field
A rainbow shines from Heaven
A child's smile lights up the room
As Brian blows a dude

A star shoots in from outer space
A puppy licks its mother
A ray of sunlight through the trees
As Brian licks a sack

There would be no sadness
If we were super gay
Just unicorns and magic
If we were super gay

We would all be flying
On a tasteful pink duvet
But mostly Brian
Mostly Brian's gay
Ooh, ooh ooh Brian's gay ooh ooh


----------



## LBCicedragon (Nov 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You know, a lot of people come up to us and say,
> "Hey Danny Sexbang and Ninja Brian, you guys wear a lot of spandex and live together. Are you gay?"
> Pff, I have to laugh. Ha ha ha ha ha!
> Could you imagine that? If we were gay?
> ...


Wow    2333333


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

I think I broke the open chat...


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 22, 2017)

Once again your Poetic Genius puts us all to shame, @Crimcyan


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> Once again your Poetic Genius puts us all to shame, @Crimcyan


Dont give me the credit, give this man the credit


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I think I broke the open chat...


We need Mabus to come reanimate it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 22, 2017)

I think I found a video that manages to cast the fandom in a positive light.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2017)

Eh, they could've used better people for it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Eh, they could've used better people for it.



Yeah, I agree. I've noticed VICE tends to still find the outliers in groups for intrigue. Well, not necessarily outliers, but stereotypes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I agree. I've noticed VICE tends to still find the outliers in groups for intrigue. Well, not necessarily outliers, but stereotypes.


Vice has always been like that, but they've gotten progressively worse. I relate them to being the hipster version of social media.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Vice has always been like that, but they've gotten progressively worse. I relate them to being the hipster version of social media.



I'd say that's fair, because I as well as a few other people who might be considered hipsters sometimes read Vice. However, I found the articles dense and meandering, and so don't read them too often anymore. You can be insightful and poetic without using sense verbiage and wandering down every rabbit trail.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

*Scince people hated nsp here's fucking blue again... Sorry not sorry*

*Yo listen up, here's the story*
*About a little guy that lives in a blue world*
*And all day and all night and everything he sees is just blue*
*Like him, inside and outside*
*Blue his house with a blue little window*
*And a blue Corvette*
*And everything is blue for him*
*And himself and everybody around*
*'Cause he ain't got nobody to listen*
*I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*I have a blue house with a blue window*
*Blue is the color of all that I wear*
*Blue are the streets and all the trees are too*
*I have a girlfriend and she is so blue*
*Blue are the people here that walk around*
*Blue like my Corvette, it's in and outside*
*Blue are the words I say and what I think*
*Blue are the feelings that live inside me*
*I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*I have a blue house with a blue window*
*Blue is the color of all that I wear*
*Blue are the streets and all the trees are too*
*I have a girlfriend and she is so blue*
*Blue are the people here that walk around*
*Blue like my Corvette, it's in and outside*
*Blue are the words I say and what I think*
*Blue are the feelings that live inside me*
*I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*
*Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa*

*I'm very bored so I guess you could say I'm blue Da ba dee da ba daa*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, happy Thanksgiving (if you celebrate it)!

And if you don't, I'd still share my food with you anyways. <3


----------



## Sagt (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You know, a lot of people come up to us and say,
> "Hey Danny Sexbang and Ninja Brian, you guys wear a lot of spandex and live together. Are you gay?"
> Pff, I have to laugh. Ha ha ha ha ha!
> Could you imagine that? If we were gay?
> ...


Do you listen to his more serious songs? 

I really liked his performance of Rocket Man, and I kind of wish he did more stuff like that, instead of the comedy genre.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Do you listen to his more serious songs?
> 
> I really liked his performance of Rocket Man, and I kind of wish he did more stuff like that, instead of the comedy genre.










Hell yes I do, these 2 songs are my alltime favorite cover's and now his like a record is my favorite song. In my opinion they make the orginals sound bad.
I just like posting his own stuff beacuse of how questionable it is
I also listen to Starbomb too.
Twrp is also very good


----------



## Sagt (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Hell yes I do, these 2 songs are my alltime favorite cover songs. In my opinion they make the orginals sound bad.
> I just like posting his own stuff beacuse of how questionable it is


The non-serious songs are good too, have you seen Dragon Slayer? That's one of my favourites.

Seeing Barry and Arin in unicorn and dragon costumes completed my life.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Lcs said:


> The non-serious songs are good too, have you seen Dragon Slayer? That's one of my favourites.
> 
> Seeing Barry and Arin in unicorn and dragon costumes completed my life.


Yes I have I think I seen all his video, but I for sure have listened to all his songs. I bought all the albums, my favorite is probably cool patrol

And just beacuse you mentioned it


----------



## Sagt (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yes I have I think I seen all his video, but I for sure have listened to all his songs. I bought all the albums, my favorite is probably cool patrol
> 
> And just beacuse you mentioned it


Yeah, Cool Patrol is one of their best ones.

By the way, I think I'm going to have to save that gif.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Yeah, Cool Patrol is one of their best ones.
> 
> By the way, I think I'm going to have to save that gif.


Lol, feel free too, I have alot of gif's on my phone from their videos.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 23, 2017)

*chews turkey and woofs*


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 23, 2017)

I have no thanksgiving *wipes away a tear*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I have no thanksgiving *wipes away a tear*


D:
*gives some turkey and some pie (your choice)*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I have no thanksgiving *wipes away a tear*


Step 1. Be thankful for what you have.
Step 2. Eat a lot.

Done.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 23, 2017)

Haha, thanks guys!!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 23, 2017)

Im thankful for all of y’all =P

(Except the angsty trolls on here)


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im thankful for all of y’all =P
> 
> (Except the angsty trolls on here)


----------



## Mabus (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24074


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24076





It was for the angsty trolls part 
You will never stop me from trolling XD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 23, 2017)

Uuuuuummmm okay??? XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *Scince people hated nsp here's fucking blue again... Sorry not sorry*
> 
> *Yo listen up, here's the story*
> *About a little guy that lives in a blue world*
> ...



It's really weird how popular that song is.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's really weird how popular that song is.


I don't know why it is, I just started using it after a joke from GameGrumps on youtube


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't know why it is, I just started using it after a joke from GameGrumps on youtube



It has 95 million listens just on spotify.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> It has 95 million listens just on spotify.


That I did not know
This is where I got it from


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 23, 2017)

Waiting for the rest of the food to finish being cooked. I made a salted caramel glaze for the pumpkin cheesecake that I baked, and I just wanna eat the glaze by itself u___u


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 23, 2017)

LOL. That's great.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 24078



HAHA!!!!

I'm not a fan of pumpkin pie alone, so I marry it with cheesecake and it comes out pretty damn tasty. This year I tried a different recipe that includes ginger snaps and pecans for the crust; so we will see how it turns out.

Otherwise, I don't jump on the "pumpkin everything" bandwagon xD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

I just want to say.. FUCK charter, fuck spectrum! Motherfuckers can close every god damn department except billing..oh your tv doesn't work, sorry they are closed for the holiday, oh you want to cancel your services? sorry they are closed for the holiday. Oh you want to bitch about the increase in your bill, lucky you, we get to sit here and listen to you piss and moan instead of spending the day with our families... aren't you just fucking lucky as a pig in shit...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I just want to say.. FUCK charter, fuck spectrum! Motherfuckers can close every god damn department except billing..oh your tv doesn't work, sorry they are closed for the holiday, oh you want to cancel your services? sorry they are closed for the holiday. Oh you want to bitch about the increase in your bill, lucky you, we get to sit here and listen to you piss and moan instead of spending the day with our families... aren't you just fucking lucky as a pig in shit...


Hard day at work?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

im just pissed off that I have to even be here today lol


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 23, 2017)

So how is everyone today?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 23, 2017)

Feeling productive.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

I would say productive but doing photoshops isnt productive


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I would say productive but doing photoshops isnt productive


I'd say it is. As long as you're making or working towards something, that's what I would consider productive.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 23, 2017)

Getting a piece done by Koul Fardreamer...Im on cloud nine right now


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 23, 2017)

Almost fainted for not eating enough this morning :/


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Almost fainted for not eating enough this morning :/


Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 23, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better!


Thanks!
I do feel a lot better. Had plenty of food to compensate xp


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Thanks!
> I do feel a lot better. Had plenty of food to compensate xp


Hey, anytime.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 23, 2017)

Full of good food and yummy pomegranate wine... time to have dessert


----------



## LoverofTurtles89 (Nov 23, 2017)

So I'm not really sure if I am really a furry or not. Like I love the whole aspect and idea of turning into an animal/being an animal/anthro type creature. I always was fascinated more with the transformation side of things but lately idk Ive just been looking into it and whatnot. As far as a fursona goes I've always liked the idea of being a dragon I suppose? I'm just open to talking and figuring this out I guess haha


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 23, 2017)

LoverofTurtles89 said:


> So I'm not really sure if I am really a furry or not. Like I love the whole aspect and idea of turning into an animal/being an animal/anthro type creature. I always was fascinated more with the transformation side of things but lately idk Ive just been looking into it and whatnot. As far as a fursona goes I've always liked the idea of being a dragon I suppose? I'm just open to talking and figuring this out I guess haha


Well, it's all really up to you. If you want to be a furry, then you are. Simple as that. You don't necessarily _need_ a fursona, either. Once again, that's up to you.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 23, 2017)

LoverofTurtles89 said:


> So I'm not really sure if I am really a furry or not. Like I love the whole aspect and idea of turning into an animal/being an animal/anthro type creature. I always was fascinated more with the transformation side of things but lately idk Ive just been looking into it and whatnot. As far as a fursona goes I've always liked the idea of being a dragon I suppose? I'm just open to talking and figuring this out I guess haha


Go for it, man.  Transformation art is where I started out, too.  At first I denied that I was a furry but eventually I stopped fighting what I was interested in and just gave in and joined.  And man, it is the best thing ever!  You had enough interest to make an account on here--I'd say that your secretly denying that you're a furry and you just need to jump in and have fun. ^-^


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 23, 2017)

Furry is as Furry does . . .Being a furry is something you choose to be associated with.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

LoverofTurtles89 said:


> So I'm not really sure if I am really a furry or not. Like I love the whole aspect and idea of turning into an animal/being an animal/anthro type creature. I always was fascinated more with the transformation side of things but lately idk Ive just been looking into it and whatnot. As far as a fursona goes I've always liked the idea of being a dragon I suppose? I'm just open to talking and figuring this out I guess haha


Well you are furry enough to join here
Welcome to the fourm!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Furry is as Furry does . . .Being a furry is something you choose to be associated with.






LoverofTurtles89 said:


> So I'm not really sure if I am really a furry or not. Like I love the whole aspect and idea of turning into an animal/being an animal/anthro type creature. I always was fascinated more with the transformation side of things but lately idk Ive just been looking into it and whatnot. As far as a fursona goes I've always liked the idea of being a dragon I suppose? I'm just open to talking and figuring this out I guess haha




pfft.. you have to be initiated into the fold... it requires a blood sacrifice and a virgin!

also a credit card number and a 10k deposit on the membership card


----------



## LoverofTurtles89 (Nov 23, 2017)

Haha thanks all. I think I'll look into at least creating a fursona to start and see where that takes me.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 23, 2017)

LoverofTurtles89 said:


> Haha thanks all. I think I'll look into at least creating a fursona to start and see where that takes me.


Mission accomplished!


----------



## LoverofTurtles89 (Nov 23, 2017)

Any suggestions for a beginner?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

LoverofTurtles89 said:


> Any suggestions for a beginner?



lol a wolf or a huskie... that's like 75% of the fur community


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 23, 2017)

Read this stickied thread.  Literally prevents 10/10 problems you may ever face within these walls 

Unofficial Newcomer's Guide to Furaffinity Forums


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol a wolf or a huskie... that's like 75% of the fur community


Dont forget the foxxo's


LoverofTurtles89 said:


> Any suggestions for a beginner?


Just look around and you will find one you will like, one of my personal favorites is the Protogen


----------



## LoverofTurtles89 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks, I'll look at it now


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 23, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> So how is everyone today?


I'm doing fine. I'm staying in a rented home for Thanksgiving because there was a plumbing issue at my house caused mold to spread like wildfire through the wall connecting the kitchen, bathroom and master bath. My brother and his fiancé are visiting so we couldn't risk them having a bad reaction the mold. Other than being in a different house for 3 days, everything else is going as planned.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 23, 2017)

Hiya, I'm a beginner too. Need to find someone to draw my fursona - first I need to figure out what I want drawn.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm doing fine. I'm staying in a rented home for Thanksgiving because there was a plumbing issue at my house caused mold to spread like wildfire through the wall connecting the kitchen, bathroom and master bath. My brother and his fiancé are visiting so we couldn't risk them having a bad reaction the mold. Other than being in a different house for 3 days, everything else is going as planned.


Ah jeez. That sucks. I guess all I can say is good luck with the future. Better days lay ahead.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

honestly.. don't go searching for your fursona... wait for it to come to you, if you just go searching for a cool fursona, its probably not going to fit, and you'll end up being one of those people with like a dozen oc's


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> honestly.. don't go searching for your fursona... wait for it to come to you, if you just go searching for a cool fursona, its probably not going to fit, and you'll end up being one of those people with like a dozen oc's



Just don't tell anyone that I can be insightful and intelligent, it would totally ruin my image


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Just don't tell anyone that I can be insightful and intelligent, it would totally ruin my image



Haha, an quite an image it is.  It seems to have waned with the Pandarian lol.


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Just don't tell anyone that I can be insightful and intelligent, it would totally ruin my image


Insightful? . . .intelligent? . . .


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Haha, an quite an image it is.  It seems to have waned with the Pandarian lol.



lol I do what I can


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I do what I can


Hmmm . . .you must get it from your Father . . .


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Hmmm . . .you must get it from your Father . . .



that's also where I get my... foxy whit...  *badum cha*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm so glad I dont have school tommorow, class today was hell, some guy wrote "toke o clock" with sharpie on the classroom clock. A kid beside me started rolling blunts, then another kid asked the teacher if he has ever done acid.. 
My teacher has some extreme patience with my class...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2017)

Today Mr. Fox learned that there is a church of bacon. Come, let's all rejoice in all the glory that is bacon.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 24, 2017)

These is Kezi's kittens. They were found in a dumpster and we brought them in and raised them to be Elite Wiggilyjiggilies.

....donno why I posted this but screw it I like showing off my wiggilyjiggilies. >:c fite me


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Definitely not going anywhere today.  Traffic is insane already, but it might be worth walking 10 minutes to Walmart to see if any fights break out lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

The advantage of living in Canada is that stuff like black friday isn't a big deal


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 24, 2017)

Personally, I wouldn't participate in Black Friday. I don't want to get my head beaten in over saving money on stuff I don't need.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The advantage of living in Canada is that stuff like black friday isn't a big deal


Sure am glad im not at work stuck in an ambulance today... xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Sure am glad im not at work stuck in an ambulance today... xD


Lol, you would be driving to all the walmarts in your city.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Sure am glad im not at work stuck in an ambulance today... xD



Especially if people there are like here.  They don't move over for Emergency vehicles.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Lol, you would be driving to all the walmarts in your city.


You’re not wrong xP



-..Legacy..- said:


> Especially if people there are like here.  They don't move over for Emergency vehicles.


See here in texas, if they dont move we lay on the ear-piercing emergency horn as well as the sirens. They’re loud enough to wake a deaf old lady so if we’re behind you.... you’ll definitely know it xD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 24, 2017)

Or we do what the crew chief says... “run em over”
XD


----------



## Alstren (Nov 24, 2017)

Totes saved a 4 pound puppy from freezing a couple of days ago, because its clueless ditz of an owner didn't realise she had locked the dog outside in -10 degree celsius weather. I swear some people shouldn't be allowed to have pets -.-


----------



## Mabus (Nov 24, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Totes saved a 4 pound puppy from freezing a couple of days ago, because its clueless ditz of an owner didn't realise she had locked the dog outside in -10 degree celsius weather. I swear some people shouldn't be allowed to have pets -.-



O-O
Good job birb birb!
.... but i agree... some people just shouldnt breed much less have pets...
 -3-
Frikkers...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Totes saved a 4 pound puppy from freezing a couple of days ago, because its clueless ditz of an owner didn't realise she had locked the dog outside in -10 degree celsius weather. I swear some people shouldn't be allowed to have pets -.-



I personally thank you for that.

Don't take on the responsibility of pet ownership, if you treat a pet like an object.  People gave me the coldest reasons for trying to throw away their Pits.  Too spazzy, Too old, Eats too much...  They would get absolutely furious when I said "no owner-surrenders" as the policy.   Surrender the poor thing to a shelter, because they have more foot traffic and resources.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

Yeah, a lot of people who own pits tend to get them for the wrong reason. Then they mess them up and everyone blames the dog.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

I AM SOO FUCKING HIGH RN, I CAN BARELY EVEN WALK. SOMEONE HELP PLS...
I dont know what its from either ca glue or ca glue accelerator or a mix of both BUT glueing rc car tires in a room with no ventilation first thing in the moring was a BAD idea
How's everyones day going, anyone at or going to black friday hell?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I AM SOO FUCKING HIGH RN, I CAN BARELY EVEN WALK. SOMEONE HELP PLS...
> I dont know what its from either ca glue or ca glue accelerator or a mix of both BUT glueing rc car tires in a room with no ventilation first thing in the moring was a BAD idea
> How's everyones day going, anyone at or going to black friday hell?


No black Friday here (and I think that's for the best ).
It's gonnabe a slow lazy day


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 24, 2017)

Black Friday in Finland meant that some odd people queued up and entered the store in an orderly fashion.
Idk why Americans make a huge fuzz out of it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 24, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Black Friday in Finland meant that some odd people queued up and entered the store in an orderly fashion.
> Idk why Americans make a huge fuzz out of it


Because America is a consumer driven country. That by itself is not a bad thing, but we have lost a lot of common decency and financial responsibility. I can only hope this generation of children grows up to be wise with their money and respectful to others.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Because America is a consumer driven country. That by itself is not a bad thing, but we have lost a lot of common decency and financial responsibility. I can only hope this generation of children grows up to be wise with their money and respectful to others.



Eh. Probably not.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 24, 2017)

*woofs*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs*


*Pets the woofer*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

*fake woofing intensifies*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *Pets the woofer*


*gives a woofer hug* =D
Thank ya!



-..Legacy..- said:


> *fake woofing intensifies*



Not bad, close but no cigar :3
*woofs at the silly sergal*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 24, 2017)

*were-woofs*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Not bad, close but no cigar :3
> *woofs at the silly sergal*



Been moving all day to a new unit, since the upstairs neighbors bombed the plumbing on their forced exit.  I'm tired lol.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 24, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> *were-woofs*



*woofs back at the were-woofer*


-..Legacy..- said:


> Been moving all day to a new unit, since the upstairs neighbors bombed the plumbing on their forced exit.  I'm tired lol.


0:
*gives a pillow*
You need a nap man =3


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Especially if people there are like here.  They don't move over for Emergency vehicles.


In France we do the Black Friday, but this isn't important like in America, so no traffic today


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 0:
> *gives a pillow*
> You need a nap man =3



*intercepts pillow*
*ZZZzzzzZZZZ*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *intercepts pillow*
> *ZZZzzzzZZZZ*



*uses skunk as pillow*


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *uses skunk as pillow*


Use the sergal and the skunk as a pillow


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

*Eats everyone's curtains while they're asleep *


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *Eats everyone's curtains while they're asleep *



squirts you with a water bottle! Bad potato!! bad!!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

Derisking is a beautful thing


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Derisking is a beautful thing



Finally let that pot cash go? Lol


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Finally let that pot cash go? Lol



Haha sold half and got all my capital plus 3k profit...Riding the rest free with no risk


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Haha sold half and got all my capital plus 3k profit...Riding the rest free with no risk



Sounds like you popped smoke at the right time.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sounds like you popped smoke at the right time.



I'm thinking so too

Started out in June with only $6700...Total amount outstanding with cash/investments now is over 20k.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'm thinking so too



Depends on if you treat it as a payday, or as more capital to play with.  You're on the slippery uphill slope now lol


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Depends on if you treat it as a payday, or as more capital to play with.  You're on the slippery uphill slope now lol



I'e got 2 other positions that are almost free with my pull out today..
So I'm sitting pretty atm..

10k shares InMed
2k shares Namaste
1k shares left in Aurora

Inmeds my Ace in the whole...If all goes well on their execution, they will be worth 40-70 bucks a share by about 2021-2023...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'e got 2 other positions that are almost free with my pull out today..
> So I'm sitting pretty atm..
> 
> 10k shares InMed
> ...



I just looked them up, pretty shaky the last two years, and seem to be peaking again.  But, usually can't go wrong with long term pharma.  Everyone needs it.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I just looked them up, pretty shaky the last two years, and seem to be peaking again.  But, usually can't go wrong with long term pharma.  Everyone needs it.



They have 3 drugs to go to trials with the first one starting in 2018 for Epidermolysis bullosa,which currently has no treatment avalible..

Their using cannabinoids like GW Pharmaceuticals for their drugs which they have over 25 years worth of knowledge.

The big thing about them is they know how to synthesize all 90 cannabinoids in a lab,no need to buy expensive hemp biomass to make their products...
Just like how they used to have to extract insulin out of pig's liver until a company figured out how to synthesize it in a lab..

GW pharmaceuticals went from $9 A share to over $100 A share in a year....They still to this day have yet to flip a profit, and their finance guy left them to jump on board with Inmed earlier this year


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

I've been thinking about investing in cannabis stock, actually. Big pharma doesn't really need my money.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been thinking about investing in cannabis stock, actually. Big pharma doesn't really need my money.



Look past the big licensed producers right now...I would say highly overvalued atm...

Look for companies that will provide service or side product with small market caps as your best bet at this point in the game..


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

baaaaby shark... do do do do do do .... baaaaby shark do do do do do do......


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been thinking about investing in cannabis stock, actually. Big pharma doesn't really need my money.



Find ground-level companies with a clear, functional business model.  Read their disclosure docs, and run if they are incomplete.   Look for companies that have some kind of niche others aren't filling.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

For some reason I never expected to find financial advise on a furry forum.


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24149



Yes!!!!
What ya Got?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

JUST MOVE TO OREGON


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

OR STAY IN CANADA AND MOVE TO SURREY


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

GOOD IDEA BECAUSE CANADA MUCH MORE SENSICAL THAN USA


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

WHY IS EVERYBODY YELLING?!

Seriously . . .just stop . . .I've got enough of a headache . . .


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> WHY IS EVERYBODY YELLING?!
> 
> Seriously . . .just stop . . .I've got enough of a headache . . .



WHAT??
SPEAK UP!I CAN'T HEAR YOU.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

WAT?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIMGAY


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

IM JUST LAZY DONT WORRY


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Dem tiddies doe


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

@-..Legacy..- 's computer screen right now


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


>


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

BIG ANIME TITTIES


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 24154



Hahahahahaha


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Ok, we should probably stop given that this is still in General Discission


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

lol omg this thread is ever evolving


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

GAY


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 24, 2017)

Hey what are you guys doing in here-

"anime tiddies"


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

GAY IS THE NEW TOPIC PLEZ


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol omg this thread is ever evolving


Don't let it lay eggs!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> GAY IS THE NEW TOPIC PLEZ


Alright . . .what would you like to discuss about "GAY"?


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> GAY IS THE NEW TOPIC PLEZ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> eggs!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Alright . . .what would you like to discuss about "GAY"?


Rumor come out does bruno mars is gay?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Alright . . .what would you like to discuss about "GAY"?





Ramjet556 said:


>


This is exactly what I needed


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Rumor come out does bruno mars is gay?


DOES BRUNO MARS IS GAY


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> DOES BRUNO MARS IS GAY


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

*Bruno Mars is gay* is the most discussed in the media in the few years ago. Even it has happened in 2012, but some of the public still curious about what is exactly happening and to be the reason there is a rumor comes out about his gay. At that time he became the massive social networking rumor. The public, especially his fans are shocked. He just came out with his bad rumor which is spread massively. This time is not about his music career, but his bad rumor. The rumor is out of standardize of hoax, according the last reported this singer revealed himself as homosexual. Do you still believe or not, this rumor is really much talked by people even in a person of his fans.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Jesus I just went over 1k posts this month.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Jesus I just went over 1k posts this month.



you gonna get shanked so hard!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Jesus I just went over 1k posts this month.


Welcome to the losers club. We are many.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Jesus I just went over 1k posts this month.


Congrats !


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


>


Just do what I do and make super stupid threads!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you gonna get shanked so hard!



Haha.  Im just trying to catch Simo on likes.  Not exactly an easy task


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Just do what I do and make super stupid threads!



that get shut down when I post borderline naked Japanese men and earn myself a warning


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

I FOUND THE FULL THING: 
Bruno Mars is gay is the most discussed in the media in the few years ago. Even it has happened in 2012, but some of the public still curious about what is exactly happening and to be the reason there is a rumor comes out about his gay. At that time he became the massive social networking rumor. The public, especially his fans are shocked. He just came out with his bad rumor which is spread massively. This time is not about his music career, but his bad rumor. The rumor is out of standardize of hoax, according the last reported this singer revealed himself as homosexual. Do you still believe or not, this rumor is really much talked by people even in a person of his fans. This rumor comes out to the public and to be sub news topic in the Chicago radio station. According to a CNN report, he makes the confession that he is a gay. Believe or not, but at this time he said that confession, it was Sunday, 1st April which is called as April mob or April fool’s day. At that moment he also talked well that he did not make a joke. He just said that “The timing is bad, I had not realized that it was April mob, but it has been pointed out, of myself, I do not want to go too public with this”, as mentioned in CNN report he just said. The word of two public makes some people curios in the studio, he was incredibly sad and ashamed of his confession. He is a talented singer and musician, but everything can be ruined rapidly with the rumor that Bruno Mars is gay. The public is already smashed with the rumor which is hung on their mind. The rumor became the trending topic on Twitter at that time. Especially women fans, they are really disappointed of his confession of joy. However, everything goes well, as normal as the first time because he came back with his new confession that the rumor was a lie. In fact, Bruno Mars is success to tricked lots of people and made him as the trending topic for world wide. Bruno Mars is gay is just a hoax. If it is happening for real and Bruno Mars is gay for sure, his career might be terrible in the future. Unfortunately, the fans are already criticized in the media that give a confession as a guy in his bright career is a big fault and to be a guy is a bad thing to be exposed in the media. In fact, he is not a guy and he admires women as the beautiful thing in the world. It is shown through his first single of his second album of Unorthodox Jukebox which is entitled Lock out the heaven. This song has truly got inspiration by Halle Berry. He admits that is true and he just thought that her fiancée is not offended by Bruno Mars lyric. Now, everything is clear enough that this is not true about Bruno Mars is gay.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> that get shut down when I post borderline naked Japanese men and earn myself a warning


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

lol... that literally looks like a large block of nothing... I know there are letters in there... somewhere...


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

OMG, I googled 'Sergal Penis', and did not see any. (after a post on the games thread about Sergal anatomy)

This is scary!

*hides*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, I googled Sergal Penis, and did not see any. (after a post on the games thread about Sergal anatomy)
> 
> This is scary!
> 
> *hides*



and yet you are strangely aroused....


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

That'll teach you to be curious . .lol


(try googling " sergal anatomy" instead)


----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> and yet you are strangely aroused....


 
Er, I'm not sure? It was like Nat Geo, but scary.


Liam The Red said:


> That'll teach you to be curious . .lol
> 
> 
> (try googling " sergal anatomy" instead



It did.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, I googled 'Sergal Penis', and did not see any. (after a post on the games thread about Sergal anatomy)
> 
> This is scary!
> 
> *hides*


Sergals... don't have dingdongs? @Dongding , what do you think about
 dingdongs? Randomness


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

next google blue waffles


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Sergals... don't have dingdongs? @Dongding , what do you think about
> dingdongs? Randomness



Er, I'm still not sure! It looks very confusing!!!!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> next google blue waffles


NONONO DONT LISTEN TO HIM


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> NONONO DONT LISTEN TO HIM



quiet you!!! Don't make me silence you with a squirt bottle!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> quiet you!!! Don't make me silence you with a squirt bottle!!


AAAA


----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> NONONO DONT LISTEN TO HIM



*plugs ears*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

*incoherent muttering*


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

No thanks.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

do it, skunk boy!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

If you visit the Goldring Wiki, the original creator included it.  

It's not the male that's really unique...

I'm not going to link it, because really nsfw and all.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

*does the flop*


----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> do it, skunk boy!!



I'm too scared...it might involve one of those things I'm scared of. A vagina, I think it is called!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> If you visit the Goldring Wiki, the original creator included it.
> 
> It's not the male that's really unique...
> 
> I'm not going to link it, because really nsfw and all.


Ooooh, link that, sounds sexy


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

I got three words for you . . .Prehensile Clitoral Hood . . .


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I got three words for you . . .Prehensile Clitoral Hood . . .



Yep.  Can literally pick things up with it.


----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yep.  Can literally pick things up with it.



Can it clean my apartment? It's a mess!!!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Uhh... never mind


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

× OVER 9000 TIMES


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

I have dark images in my mind. Please send eye bleach now.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 24, 2017)

WHAT is going on here? Good grief!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> WHAT is going on here? Good grief!


The gates of hell have opened! >:3


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm from hell.


----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> WHAT is going on here? Good grief!


 
Oh, just us, cute, fluffy innocent furs!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

=)


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh, just us, cute, fluffy innocent furs!


*closes incognito tabs like nothing happened*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> WHAT is going on here? Good grief!


You don't want to know.


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

Honestly . . .we were just having a very scientific discussion . . .


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Simo is about to be preoccupied for a minute of two.  I sent him the link to satisfy his curiosity


----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

Yep, we were all just polishing our halos, when...well...


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Honestly . . .we were just having a very scientific discussion . . .


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> View attachment 24161


NO NOT THE TEACHER MEMES


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> WHAT is going on here? Good grief!



Oh, it's a complete shitposting extravaganza.   

Ride or Die!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> NO NOT THE TEACHER MEMES


But...but...I love these memes :')


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Ride


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Bruno Mars is gay is the most discussed in the media in the few years ago. Even it has happened in 2012, but some of the public still curious about what is exactly happening and to be the reason there is a rumor comes out about his gay. At that time he became the massive social networking rumor. The public, especially his fans are shocked. He just came out with his bad rumor which is spread massively. This time is not about his music career, but his bad rumor. The rumor is out of standardize of hoax, according the last reported this singer revealed himself as homosexual. Do you still believe or not, this rumor is really much talked by people even in a person of his fans. This rumor comes out to the public and to be sub news topic in the Chicago radio station. According to a CNN report, he makes the confession that he is a gay. Believe or not, but at this time he said that confession, it was Sunday, 1st April which is called as April mob or April fool’s day. At that moment he also talked well that he did not make a joke. He just said that “The timing is bad, I had not realized that it was April mob, but it has been pointed out, of myself, I do not want to go too public with this”, as mentioned in CNN report he just said. The word of two public makes some people curios in the studio, he was incredibly sad and ashamed of his confession. He is a talented singer and musician, but everything can be ruined rapidly with the rumor that Bruno Mars is gay. The public is already smashed with the rumor which is hung on their mind. The rumor became the trending topic on Twitter at that time. Especially women fans, they are really disappointed of his confession of joy. However, everything goes well, as normal as the first time because he came back with his new confession that the rumor was a lie. In fact, Bruno Mars is success to tricked lots of people and made him as the trending topic for world wide. Bruno Mars is gay is just a hoax. If it is happening for real and Bruno Mars is gay for sure, his career might be terrible in the future. Unfortunately, the fans are already criticized in the media that give a confession as a guy in his bright career is a big fault and to be a guy is a bad thing to be exposed in the media. In fact, he is not a guy and he admires women as the beautiful thing in the world. It is shown through his first single of his second album of Unorthodox Jukebox which is entitled Lock out the heaven. This song has truly got inspiration by Halle Berry. He admits that is true and he just thought that her fiancée is not offended by Bruno Mars lyric. Now, everything is clear enough that this is not true about Bruno Mars is gay.


Just to spice it up again


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Oh.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

@WolfoxeCrevan . Way to change the subject!! A+ for effort!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



It's a phrase, not an instruction manual


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 24, 2017)

Does Bruno Mars is gay?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> @WolfoxeCrevan . Way to change the subject!! A+ for effort!


*curtsey*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, I googled 'Sergal Penis', and did not see any. (after a post on the games thread about Sergal anatomy)
> 
> This is scary!
> 
> *hides*



Oh, so I'm not the only one who googles weird shit like that? Good to know!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> (Moan)


Fake quote lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Iv seen things i cant unsee


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> I did not actually say this because it is a fake quote made by crevan lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Fake quote lol


DONT TRY TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE I YIFFED

well i guess the fox is the easy target....


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> DONT TRY TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE I YIFFED
> 
> well i guess the fox is the easy target....


I'm a fox too and we're the *foxy* ones


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I YIFFED


Oh, ok


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> well i guess the fox is the easy target....



We usually are . . .there's a reason for that . . .we stand out.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> well i guess the fox is the easy target....


Ahhh those foxes  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> We usually are . . .there's a reason for that . . .we stand out.


PFFFFT


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Im a pedophile


I'm having fun making fake quotes


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm quite worried about anyone who's going to stumble on the thread at this point ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm *A RAPIST* ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm quite worried about anyone who's going to stumble on the thread at this point ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Their reaction:


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I'm such a goober!


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Their reaction:
> View attachment 24163


Correction: my reaction.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> IM OLD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 24, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Does Bruno Mars is gay?


but did he died?


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> View attachment 24162



Something strange happened in Hell's Kitchen, too.


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh?! Do tell . . .


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I fly into windows


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 24, 2017)

You guys are great xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)

Of course we are!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA .


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> yes I'm sure


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

So much bandwidth, so little time...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

so... did any of you guys actually google blue waffle?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

I found an accurate depiction of my face at this instant:


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 25, 2017)

I HAVE 3 KIDNEYS AND 2 PACKS OF COCAINE


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So much bandwidth, so little time...


Thats beacuse you spent your time looking at sergal anatomy


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

LOL!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> so... did any of you guys actually google blue waffle?


Yes.
Now I have recurring nightmares.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yes.
> Now I have recurring nightmares.



lol I love you guys!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yes.
> Now I have recurring nightmares.


*hands you brain bleach*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I HAVE 3 KIDNEYS AND 2 PACKS OF COCAINE



AFTER THAT YOU'LL HAVE NO KIDNEYS


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I love guys!


Oh.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> so... did any of you guys actually google blue waffle?


I typed "blue waffle" into the search bar, saw a link for a gross infection pop up, then turned around.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

AAAIIYEEEeee


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

lol ok furs... next assignment...

2 girls 1 cup


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> so... did any of you guys actually google blue waffle?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol ok furs... next assignment...
> 
> 2 girls 1 cup



Fail.  That's old school lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

ITS A GOOD THING MODS DONT CHECK HERE...


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol ok furs... next assignment...
> 
> 2 girls 1 cup


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> ITS A GOOD THING MODS DONT CHECK HERE...


Oh right. Those exist.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 25, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> View attachment 24171


I have this as a gif


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> ITS A GOOD THING MODS DONT CHECK HERE...



shhhh!! don't say that name... it will bring them forth.. like saying voldemort!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 25, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> This is exactly what I needed





WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I'm having fun making fake quotes



I leave you guys alone for 20 mins and it burns to the ground?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> 2 girls 1 cup


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol ok furs... next assignment...
> 
> 2 girls 1 cup


nononononononononono


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol ok furs... next assignment...
> 
> 2 girls 1 cup


I've watched the whole thing as a dare. I got 5 dollars out of it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol ok furs... next assignment...
> 
> 2 girls 1 cup



Ew, that's way too far. Ugh.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol ok furs... next assignment...
> 
> 2 girls 1 cup


2 furs 1 paint canvas???


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 2 furs 1 paint canvas???
> View attachment 24175


Eeeeeeek


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 25, 2017)

okay you furs have fun... I'm going to bed, gotta drive 8 hours home tomorrow!


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

https://imgur.com/height%3D284%3Bid%3DMBlS7Wr%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D500


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 2 furs 1 paint canvas???
> View attachment 24175



lol I love that pic


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> okay you furs have fun... I'm going to bed, gotta drive 8 hours home tomorrow!


Have fun with that!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> okay you furs have fun... I'm going to bed, gotta drive 8 hours home tomorrow!


Goodnight and try to forget what you just read for all our sakes xp


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ew, that's way too far. Ugh.



lol its only too far if someone yarks


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

*completely unrelated woof*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> yarks



Thing is, I don't know what this word means.

And I'm afraid to find out ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

*completely unrelated pounces*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

*completely unrelatedly viewing yiff on FA*


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Thing is, I don't know what this word means.
> 
> And I'm afraid to find out ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *completely unrelatedly viewing yiff on FA*


oh no


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> View attachment 24177



Printing this out for my former Marine Coworkers right now.  It's going on the door to my shop at work


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Printing this out for my former Marine Coworkers right now.  It's going on the door to my shop at work



Glad I could help.

Semper Fi


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Oh it's totally innocent.



> *Etymology 1[edit]*
> From Middle English ȝarken, ȝerken, from Old English ġearcian (“to prepare, make ready, procure, furnish, supply”), from Proto-Germanic *garwakōną (“to prepare”), from Proto-Indo-European *gʰrebʰ- (“to grab, take, rake”), equivalent to yare +‎ -k. Related to Old English ġearc (“ready, active, quick”), ġearu (“prepared, ready, equipped, complete, finished, yare”). More at yare.



I'm sure that's what he meant...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Thing is, I don't know what this word means.
> 
> And I'm afraid to find out ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



lol yark = puke barf hurl spew upchuck vomit


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol yark = puke barf hurl spew upchuck vomit


THATS WHEN YOU GET INTO THE INTERESTING PART OF THE INTERNET...


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol yark = puke barf hurl spew upchuck vomit


EEEWWWWW!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol yark = puke barf hurl spew upchuck vomit


Oooh the things I learn!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

lol now you know what yark means


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Glad I could help.
> 
> Semper Fi



I'm former Army. They are the crayon eaters lol.  This is what we do at work to each other.  There's also crayons in our vending machine, because I gave the guy $20 to put them in there.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm former Army. They are the crayon eaters lol.  This is what we do at work to each other.  There's also crayons in our vending machine, because I gave the guy $20 to put them in there.



You da' Man!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You da' Man!



The Marines thought it was the Navy guy, so they stuck a foot long, suction cup, pink dildo on his tailgate as he was driving away.  His wife found it lol. 

We have no mercy with each other lol.


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The Marines thought it was the Navy guy, so they stuck a foot long, suction cup, pink dildo on his tailgate as he was driving away.  His wife found it lol.
> 
> We have no mercy with each other lol.


LOL. I understand. I'm a Navy brat. When I graduated high school, I went into the fire service instead of the military. Firefighters are even worse, if that's possible.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

With mechanics, I had all my jeep tires removed and hidden around the shop,
Another guy had is horn wired to his breaks


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Ok, I'm out.  I needs sleep.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Ok, I'm out.  I needs sleep.


Night! Sleep well! Don't think of blue wa...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Ok, I'm out.  I needs sleep.



oh don't be a puss! you can stay


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

Nite @-..Legacy..- . Great hanging with you tonight.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Night! Sleep well! Don't think of blue wa...


BUT THINK OF
*YO LISTEN UP HERE'S THE STORY ABOUT A LITTLE GUY WHO LIVES IN A BLUE WORLD *


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Sooooo... ladies and gentlefurs... what is the new topic of the night...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Sooooo... ladies and gentlefurs... what is the new topic of the night...


More wolfjob?


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 25, 2017)

Yup me too,Saturdays my Friday...
Gotta wake up early to work,or I'd totally get:






With all y'all.

Night all


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 25, 2017)

I think it's time for me to joint the land of lala. G'nite all.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yup me too,Saturdays my Friday...
> Gotta wake up early to work,or I'd totally get:
> 
> 
> ...


Night Night!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I think it's time for me to joint the land of lala. G'nite all.
> 
> View attachment 24180



Night Dad!!!! *hugs*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I think it's time for me to joint the land of lala. G'nite all.
> 
> View attachment 24180


Well, goodnight too o/


Anyone still around for some after hours meme posting?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Night to the both of you!
..to lazy to qoute..


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Why is everyone hugging each other? *glances around awkwardly, sips cocktail*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

*notices chat has dropped, drops lyrics to a song*

"If We Were Gay"
By: Ninja Sex Party 

You know, a lot of people come up to us and say,
"Hey Danny Sexbang and Ninja Brian, you guys wear a lot of spandex and live together. Are you gay?"
Pff, I have to laugh. Ha ha ha ha ha!
Could you imagine that? If we were gay?
Could you imagine?

A newborn deer runs through a field
A rainbow shines from Heaven
A child's smile lights up the room
As Brian blows a dude

A star shoots in from outer space
A puppy licks its mother
A ray of sunlight through the trees
As Brian licks a sack

There would be no sadness
If we were super gay
Just unicorns and magic
If we were super gay

We would all be flying
On a tasteful pink duvet
But mostly Brian
Mostly Brian's gay
Ooh, ooh ooh Brian's gay ooh oooooh

Here's a list of things that Brian likes to suck

Dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick balls

Dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick dick balls! One! Two! Balls!

Your dick, my dick, your dick, my dick, your dick, my dick, your dick, my dick
your dick, your dick, your dick, your dick, balls!

My balls and dick! Dick, dick, dick, dick ,dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, dick, oh shit!​


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why is everyone hugging each other? *glances around awkwardly, sips cocktail*



grabs some wolfbutt


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *notices chat has dropped, drops lyrics to a song*
> 
> "If We Were Gay"
> By: Ninja Sex Party
> ...



lol I was on a call telling a customer how to scam the system


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

TALK FURS!!! don't let the flow die


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *notices chat has dropped, drops lyrics to a song*
> 
> "If We Were Gay"
> By: Ninja Sex Party
> ...



*scrubs spotify history*



Fuzzylumkin said:


> grabs some wolfbutt



Oh, sure, grab some more!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


>


OK NEXT IS TO R34 TELETUBBIES...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> OK NEXT IS TO R34 TELETUBBIES...


I almost googled it. Almost. But then my training kicked in and I hit myself on the head very hard to prevent further trauma.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 25, 2017)

I think this video will be a relaxing reprieve for all the lost souls that find this thread home.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 25, 2017)

There surely is nothing more soothing than Rick Astley the ocean.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I almost googled it. Almost. But then my training kicked in and I hit myself on the head very hard to prevent further trauma.



Here, let me help. *whacks Sarachaga* That will also prevent trauma. Guaranteed! *whacks self as well*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Here, let me help. *whacks Sarachaga* That will also prevent trauma. Guaranteed! *whacks self as well*


Thank you I needed that.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Here, let me help. *whacks Sarachaga* That will also prevent trauma. Guaranteed! *whacks self as well*



oh come on.. who doesn't like a little nightmare fuel?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

you'll want to hit alt+f4 and then you can see some really awesome R34 stuff


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Thank you I needed that.



I know these things. 



Fuzzylumkin said:


> you'll want to hit alt+f4 and then you can see some really awesome R34 stuff



Mac user here...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

LOL LAME!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Mac user here...


Mah brother!!!!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

LAME = *L*AME *A*in't an *M*P3 *E*ncoder


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Mah brother!!!!!!



Frum anutha mutha!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Imma on mobile


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 25, 2017)

AAAAASAAazAaAaAaaaaaaaaaaaa god on tired


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 25, 2017)

Why am I still up browsing these shitposts?...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Nov 25, 2017)

Why do i keep woofing?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Why do i keep woofing?



because you are a hot ass doggie


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> because you are a hot ass doggie


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

lol it got weird like 10 pages ago mate


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Wanna make it weird again?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

yes please!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Here's some weird


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

I WIN


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

you win the chance to be my pet


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

mhurrr?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

The anthro's we want:



The shit we ended up with


BahgDaddy said:


>


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

lol i love this pic


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

I do to, I'm still super confused how I haven't heard of this guy's art for the longest time, when I watched alot of markiplier's lets plays for the longest time


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I do to, I'm still super confused how I haven't heard of this guy's art for the longest time, when I watched alot of markiplier's lets plays for the longest time



have you read 'Endtown' yet? oh man.. its so good... post apocalypse furries


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Nope.. I dont read that much, mostly just comics if anything. Right now on my list I have albedo and twokinds, if I fell like reading something.
I guess I will add endtown too


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

technically you can read all of endtown online, its a webcomic, but its been published into volumes


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Cool I guess I will check it out. But last time I tried reading a comic online I think it was deadpool I had the worst popup ads.. I was in the middle of fucking English class and I guess it was some spam website I was trying to read off of but a bunch of random popup ads for beastilaty shit came up on my phone so never again lmao.....
Iv seen things I can't unsee...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

...and that's the story of how you became a furry...


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

hllloew their I AM DR RABBIT


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ...and that's the story of how you became a furry...


*stares in fuck you*
Nah how I became a furry was from someone forcing me to see all their fursona art


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> hllloew their I AM DR RABBIT



lol holly the mouse is my favorite, shes a little hottie

and crim... you don't have to lie to kick it, we're all friends here


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

*continues to stare in fuck you*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

_Nothing is stopping you from petting kittens _( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol holly the mouse is my favorite, shes a little hottie
> 
> and crim... you don't have to lie to kick it, we're all friends here


yes.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> yes.




h


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> h


hyeyyyyyy thats my tyoe of artiostwork lol looks like my comics..granted mines more geard tours a sexul anthro artits XD but yea thnak you for showing me that


Fuzzylumkin said:


> h


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

ive been hunting all over the internet to find out some information on volume 4, I cant find anything, im not sure if it was ever printed or what.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> hyeyyyyyy thats my tyoe of artiostwork lol looks like my comics..granted mines more geard tours a sexul anthro artits XD but yea thnak you for showing me that




i'll have to check out your stuff too!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> h


Ohhh whats this?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ohhh whats this?



that's holly Hollister from endtown shes a mouse waitress


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

It looks good, I should probably read it


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It looks good, I should probably read it



it really is... when I first picked them up, I was a bit on the fence about them, but after I started reading them, I finished all three volumes in a couple of days


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> i'll have to check out your stuff too!


lol yea you might like them a bunch XD what ever comic you showed is kinda what i like - that mouse lady looks like my ...well imaginary wife XD (yes really) looks like that except blue and white and 80 feet tall XD and a rabbit. lol  being a plushyphiliac and all i feel in love with a plushy and married hear      been married 10 years now ^^....prob way to mutch info...woops


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> lol yea you might like them a bunch XD what ever comic you showed is kinda what i like - that mouse lady looks like my ...well imaginary wife XD (yes really) looks like that except blue and white and 80 feet tall XD and a rabbit. lol  being a plushyphiliac and all i feel in love with a plushy and married hear      been married 10 years now ^^



right on, yea shes definitely been my favorite character so far. I'm going to have to write to the artist and find out if volume 4 ever made it to paperback


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> right on, yea shes definitely been my favorite character so far. I'm going to have to write to the artist and find out if volume 4 ever made it to paperback


yea a furry comic is somthing speacil EXP if you find one in a store i found one i na half price books of all places   wish i had goten it


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

I should check in the thrift store's in my area, I probably could find a few comics scince theres a fuck ton of furries where I live...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I should check in the thrift store's in my area, I probably could find a few comics scince theres a fuck ton of furries where I live...



I wouldn't hold my breath on this one at a thrift store, from what I read, other then amazon, pretty much exclusively dealers at furry conventions


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on this one at a thrift store, from what I read, other then amazon, pretty much exclusively dealers at furry conventions


Hmmm I guess, but then again people do wear tail's and ears anywhere they go in my area..


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmmm I guess, but then again people do wear tail's and ears anywhere they go in my area..



that's amazing, I would love that


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN RUSSIA FOR THIS TO BE MADE???


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> that's amazing, I would love that


I meeeeeean alot of them are otherkin and will start to bark at people in stores like walmart...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24191



This image nose no bounds.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Ah.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The anthro's we want:View attachment 24186


 OwO
That's some nice art


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> OwO
> That's some nice art


Yes very much OwO indeed


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Lol you guys went the distance last night


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Well you did start it by bringing up tiddles sooooo it's technically your fualt


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Well you did start it by bringing up tiddles sooooo it's technically your fualt



It's always the Sergal's fault


----------



## Mabus (Nov 25, 2017)

Woof


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Another woof


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> Another woof



Yip.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Yerf?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I should check in the thrift store's in my area, I probably could find a few comics scince theres a fuck ton of furries where I live...


pitsburg? to think you can find a furry comic in your stores lol lucky you i cant even find books older than a year in our half price books- ...good thing their going under


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


>


from the second gourdnens movie- wher they basicly took rocket out of the movie...least 50% of it....


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24193
> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN RUSSIA FOR THIS TO BE MADE???


mutant hulk with chuck green from dead rising 2 XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yerf?



_Yiff!_


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yerf?


*Tilts head at foxxo*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 25, 2017)

>:3
*sneaks*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

*tilts head at everyone; sneezes*


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *tilts head at everyone; sneezes*


*Tilts head at head-tilter*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> *Tilts head at head-tilter*



*tilts head further, gets stuck that way* Crap.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *tilts head further, gets stuck that way* Crap.


*Tries desperately to untilt other woofer's head* Heck.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Too funny to not share


----------



## Mabus (Nov 25, 2017)

*chews tails* :V


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *chews tails* :V



*Is glad for armored tail*


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *chews tails* :V


*Chews tail back, creating woofer ring* >:3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> *Tries desperately to untilt other woofer's head* Heck.



*head gets unstuck* Ok, no more head tilting. 
*yawns* *jaw gets stuck* Oawh, shih.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *head gets unstuck* Ok, no more head tilting.
> *yawns* *jaw gets stuck* Oawh, shih.


Ah! *Attempts to loosen jaw without hurting it* ÒwÓ


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> Ah! *Attempts to loosen jaw without hurting it* ÒwÓ



Ah, thanks, that fixed it. I probably just need some lubricant!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Is glad for armored tail*


That doesn’t stop me V:

*chews happily* ^W^


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> Ah! *Attempts to loosen jaw without hurting it* ÒwÓ


you 2 are enjoying this a lot more than you should XD  tunrs head 360* lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> you 2 are enjoying this a lot more than you should XD  tunrs head 360* lol



*studies head socket* Fascinating, fascinating.



Mabus said:


> That doesn’t stop me V:
> 
> *chews happily* ^W^



*helps the chewing*


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *helps the chewing*


*Joins in on the chewing fun* ^w^


----------



## Mabus (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *studies head socket* Fascinating, fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> *helps the chewing*





AcidWolf22 said:


> *Joins in on the chewing fun* ^w^







Its a woofer fest!!! =D


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

What's happening in here?

Oh well. I might just join in.
*Chews curtains*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

*calls fabric shop* Hello? Yes, I'd like extra bolts of fabric. We're having a furry chew party!


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *calls fabric shop* Hello? Yes, I'd like extra bolts of fabric. We're having a furry chew party!


*aggressive excited tail wagging*


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 25, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Its a woofer fest!!! =D



This video is so violent. I leave.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> This video is so violent. I leave.



Actually it was kinda romantic? Idk.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Actually it was kinda romantic? Idk.


Ok then I come back.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *studies head socket* Fascinating, fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> *helps the chewing*


you should put me in a backpack and then we should go look for puzzel pieces


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> *aggressive excited tail wagging*


i like this ..i dont know why lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 25, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> you should put me in a backpack and then we should go look for puzzel pieces


♫ a rooster and a wolf how about that ♫


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> i like this ..i dont know why lol


^w^


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 25, 2017)

*pounces the woofers*
hey guys


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *pounces the woofers*
> hey guys


*looks up, having been pounced upon* oh hi :3


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi. I am a goat. Want butterscotch?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Hi. I am a goat. Want butterscotch?



Sure. Fresh?


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sure. Fresh?



Fresh, tasty, sticky. Here it is for you, you floof boy. *Gives butterscotch*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Fresh, tasty, sticky. Here it is for you, you floof boy. *Gives butterscotch*



Delicious! Sinfully delicious.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 25, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *pounces the woofers*
> hey guys


Howdy skunker! =P


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Alstren (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

[Sun intensifies]


----------



## Simo (Nov 25, 2017)

Skunks Intensify!


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 25, 2017)

I fucking hate it when Ben Franklin breaks into my house and busts up my toaster


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

You just have to be open minded to people with toaster fetishes... If he wants to fuck your spare toaster let him fuck your spare toaster

Edit: *...notices your edit -.-* still gonna keep this here


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You just have to be open minded to people with toaster fetishes... If he wants to fuck your spare toaster let him fuck your spare toaster


Making this my sig because this post is golden and I need one


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Making this my sig because this post is golden and I need one


Lmao go right ahead XD


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm not into flight simulators, but i did find this video quite funny, something about the rythm nails it >w<






Besides that, awesome work from this dude.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

So let's see if Crim still has posting privledges...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So let's see if Crim still has posting privledges...


Still do biooootch


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

RIP shitposting thread no #???
You will be missed


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Still do biooootch



Color me surprised lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Color me surprised lol


Honestly same XD
Im pretty sure I still have one active shitpost thread still open XD


----------



## Alstren (Nov 25, 2017)

It lived a short yet entertaing life I shall weep for it


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

The real question is.... Do I have the right to claim this award for the forum yet?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The real question is.... Do I have the right to claim this award for the forum yet?View attachment 24260


You're deliberately shitposting and asking for an award, so probably not.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You're deliberately shitposting and asking for an award, so probably not.


...thats the point all that = dumbass


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

I hereby grant Crim a trophy.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

That's his account going up in flames lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I hereby grant Crim a trophy.


*walks up to the stage to claim*
*trips on stairs and faceplants*
*gets back up and does speach*
"Will I continue my shitposting ways? Idfk.. will I stop for a bit so I dont get banned? maybe for a day untill I get bored and forget"
*drops mike*
*walks down the stairs but falls again*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Actually, You need to PS your head on that pic lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Actually, You need to PS your head on that pic lol.


Lol, maybe once im not too stressed out from other stuff, can hardly even focus enough to do the request I asked for =p


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

I could do that! *photoshops something* OH DEAR GOD WHAT DID I JUST *shoots computer with bazooka* There. Fixed it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *walks up to the stage to claim*
> *trips on stairs and faceplants*
> *gets back up and does speach*
> "Will I continue my shitposting ways? Idfk.. will I stop for a bit so I dont get banned? maybe for a day untill I get bored and forget"
> ...




"*drops mike*"

No! Don't drop Mike, he's just a child!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> "*drops mike*"
> 
> No! Don't drop Mike, he's just a child!



Yes! Drop Mike! *throws Mike*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> "*drops mike*"
> 
> No! Don't drop Mike, he's just a child!


DROP DEH BEBEHHH! >:]


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 25, 2017)

You guys are terrible people. If you drop a child, you'll injure them! You need a perfect child to complete a sacrifice you know!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 25, 2017)

Please of the Gods of the Fandom! Sacrifice the perfect baby lion cub!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 25, 2017)

You know it's gonna be a slow day when you're up until 5am sacrificing babies.
Though I wouldn't say this is new territory for me.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 26, 2017)

The forum seems dead... it would be a shame if.... someone would start.... another shitpost thread.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

Shitposting initiated. (slightly NSFW video here)


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 26, 2017)

_*What is love?*_​_Baby don't hurt me​Don't hurt me
No more​__

 _
Work is very slow rn..​


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm weird,and I love it


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'm weird,and I love it



Toy closets are fun.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Toy closets are fun.



Your definition of toy is very different to mine.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Your definition of toy is very different to mine.



B500 chassis?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> B500 chassis?



The camera or the train? They're both fun to play with


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> The camera or the train? They're both fun to play with



The camera.  I was looking at a B500 at one point, it had pretty good reviews. 

I don't know squat about trains other than basic principals


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

Does someone know the game Rivals of Aether? A friend of mine showed it to me this weekend and it was like super smash bros but then I percieved the artwork in the game (mostly pixelart) and it was great!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 26, 2017)

When was the last time you’ve been properly woofed? :3
*wags massive tail of wolf fluff*


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> When was the last time you’ve been properly woofed? :3
> *wags massive tail of wolf fluff*


A long time ago ...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

*Awaits the woofer onslaught*


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

*Joins sergal waiting for something*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 26, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> A long time ago ...



Heres a woof, it is my gift to you xD
*woofs at*


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

*woofs back*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

I just had a funny idea for a sketch, but my laziness exceeds my motivation


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The camera.  I was looking at a B500 at one point, it had pretty good reviews.
> 
> I don't know squat about trains other than basic principals



Yes, that is the camera, and I like it, though I would have preferred it in black (The place I got it was out), and it can be a bit touchy with certain batteries.


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I just had a funny idea for a sketch, but my laziness exceeds my motivation


please tell more about it! maybe I can try drawing it for exercise (If you don't mind because I'm lacking of Ideas)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

*WOOFS LOUDLY*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

*Hugs Wolf* while shouting "I want one!"


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> please tell more about it! maybe I can try drawing it for exercise (If you don't mind because I'm lacking of Ideas)



Sure, show the first pane as a wolf woofing at a Sergal, a second pane showing the Sergal unamused with the wolf smiling, awaiting a response, the third pane of the Sergal screeching at maximum level, while the wolf is attempting to maintain not getting blown over, fourth pane of the Sergal smiling, wagging his tail, and the wolf laying upside down, giving a thumbs up.

@Mabus should get a kick out of that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> *Hugs Wolf* while shouting "I want one!"



I want one too! Oh, wait, I am one.


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

Can someone tell me how a fursonas weight and height is determined?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Can someone tell me how a fursonas weight and height is determined?



Whatever you decide it to be.


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Whatever you decide it to be.


I mean if there are examples or references because I don't know how tall Nimilex should be.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I mean if there are examples or references because I don't know how tall Nimilex should be.



Decide what kind of build he has, and scale from there.  Your species isn't specific, so pick a height.  It's completely open to your interpretation.


----------



## modfox (Nov 26, 2017)

can I get a?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 26, 2017)

Morning peeps .


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 26, 2017)

Good afternoon


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

modfox said:


> can I get a?



A question?


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


lol I like orangina pretty much but WTF did I just watch?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>



What in the hell did I just watch?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


Seven hells!
This looks like a fever dream on crack. Plus it's in French for some reason


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

I have no clue. Apparently this is an acceptable French commercial. You'd probably start a riot if you aired that on US airwaves.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have no clue. Apparently this is an acceptable French commercial. You'd probably start a riot if you aired that on US airwaves.



Our wack-ass media would have a field day with it lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have no clue. Apparently this is an acceptable French commercial. You'd probably start a riot if you aired that on US airwaves.


That's because we french people are lit


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, but we can air Carl's Jr sexist commercials. 

This one's gold too, it's a collection of Orangina commercials. Maybe the company's run by furries? I can't watch these enough.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Still doesn't beat the really shit British PSAs. I think I should give a trigger warning... Is that what they call it now? What happened to disclaimers?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 26, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Still doesn't beat the really shit British PSAs. I think I should give a trigger warning... Is that what they call it now? What happened to disclaimers?


What the hell?!
Unhand that dog you vile tea drinker!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> What the hell?!
> Unhand that dog you vile tea drinker!



If you think that's bad you should see the one where we run children over with trains.
Well, that ones more funny than traumatic.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Seven hells!
> This looks like a fever dream on crack. Plus it's in French for some reason



Yeah, but the song is I Like It Like That. Sounds like a remix, probably.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

We also have furries on PSAs! (Skip to 1:30)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

www.buzzfeed.com: The Strange, Sexy, Furry Orangina Ads


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

Does someone know about a Discord for FAF?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

I do, don't know how to invite though, not my server.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

What's discord?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

There's several Discord servers.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Chat thing, like a better version of skype.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What's discord?


Good shit


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Chat thing, like a better version of skype.



I don't like vocalizing at people.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Its text chat as well as voice, most servers use text


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 26, 2017)

Oh, I can vibe with that.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

@Nimilex Here's a link to a furry Discord server I'm on:
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 26, 2017)

Oh there. Hi, butterscotch boy gives a butterscotch candy to whoever asks politely. Or rudely with a cute face.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 26, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Oh there. Hi, butterscotch boy gives a butterscotch candy to whoever asks politely. Or rudely with a cute face.


I can do neither. Do I get one for trying?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 26, 2017)

gizem guta gizzen gar!! BY GEDDEN MIGHT BEEE WITH US!!!!!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24238


looks like a 200 foot wolf anting to eat me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi Billy Mays here, today I take you on an adventure through the McDonald's Drive Thru.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

Guess who's back, back again
Crimson's back, tell a friend
Guess who's back, guess who's back
Guess who's back, guess who's back​


-..Legacy..- said:


> So let's see if Crim still has posting privledges...


 Fucking I spoke to soon XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)

NO! *runs far away*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

To bad! >:]


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

Not if I build a wall first!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)

Nah man, I'm as straight as an arrow.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

But are you as straight as this book title?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)

Umm... yeah, a little bit straighter. It'd be sexier if it had been a Russian wolfhound.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 27, 2017)

... ... ...


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 27, 2017)

I see the great author Chuck Tingle . We need to reference some of his other masterpieces like:


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I see the great author Chuck Tingle . We need to reference some of his other masterpieces like:
> View attachment 24319



You know, if nothing else, those are really creative titles and covers.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> You know, if nothing else, those are really creative titles and covers.


True. High quality photoshop though.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> True. High quality photoshop though.



I've seen better. I don't think realism was his objective, though.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 27, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I can do neither. Do I get one for trying?



Here. A half butterscotch treat. Because I ate the other half.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 27, 2017)

People may make fun of us for being furries and being proud of it, though some of us may not be proud of it. But they don't know a thing about what being a furry means. We will all be furries and most of us will be pretty damn proud of it. We are a family, we know what it's like to be a furry, haters can push us around all they want, they will call us freaks and post hurtful things about us on the internet, but we will fight back and stay together and stay a happy family of furries.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 27, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> People may make fun of us for being furries and being proud of it, but they don't know a thing about what being a furry means. We will all be furries and we are pretty damn proud of it. We are a family, we know what it's like to be a furry, haters can push us around all they want, they will call us freaks and post hurtful things about us on the internet, but we eill fight back and stay together and stay a happy family of furries.



Eh. I don't know, it's weird to be proud of something you like, isn't it? Yo dude I'm neither proud of liking butterscotch nor anthropomorphic animal drawings. But I'd like to be friends with people even if they don't like butterscotch or anthropomorphic animal drawings.

We sure can be friends with people who like it tho. Just not necessary.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

"Wait you can get arrested for doing blow here in canada?"

Me with my class:


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

"It will get better"
It:



Soooo yeah a guy in my class got arrested and now i'm just fucking done with my class now...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 27, 2017)

Lol the S500?  Seems like something a kid could afford lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

The kid is a dealer and has rich parents so both of those equal to $$$.
You also don't want to know how much his insurance costs is per yer due to his accidents


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> "It will get better"
> It:
> View attachment 24330
> Soooo yeah a guy in my class got arrested and now i'm just fucking done with my class now...



Really? Why?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Really? Why?


I don't know he started flipping his shit in the middle of class beacuse he missed court hearing for some sorta serious stuff, I think I heard gun charges and a few other things. Then the cops showed up and now he is hand cuffed...
People in my class are assuming criminal offense


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 27, 2017)

Welp my math teacher is out today and all we're doing is reviewing stuff I already know so it looks like I'll be spending the period on here instead.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 27, 2017)

*Nom-noms butterscotch*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Nov 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24334


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


YES 100× LIKES IF I COULD, so happy somone here knows it


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 27, 2017)

Bill C-45 passes the house of commons and goes to the Senate (Canada)...


----------



## Rystren (Nov 28, 2017)

Those moments every part of you is relaxed except for your mind.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Bill C-45 passes the house of commons and goes to the Senate (Canada)...



Cool! Time to invest in Canadian marijuana stock!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

Am I the only one here who is somewhat against marijuana? :V


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Am I the only one here who is somewhat against marijuana? :V



Probably not,buy why though?

Totally respect that you don't like it but just because something becomes legal,doesn't mean you have to start doing it..
No one's forcing you to drink alcohol...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Am I the only one here who is somewhat against marijuana? :V



No, not on a personal level. I'm kind of opposed to mainstream porn, myself.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Probably not,buy why though?
> 
> Totally respect that you don't like it but just because something becomes legal,doesn't mean you have to start doing it..
> No one's forcing you to drink alcohol...


Because it's alters the state of your mind and it's addictive

I can understand that it's harmless and it could have health benefits but the fact that it does as aforementioned above. It's a no-no "for me"

The only time I'll be OK with it is when people use it for medical reason but for recreational purposes..

No... just no...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Because it's alters the state of your mind and it's addictive
> 
> I can understand that it's harmless and it could have health benefits but the fact that it does as aforementioned above. It's a no-no "for me"
> 
> ...



Marijuana's less addictive than alcohol...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Marijuana's less addictive than alcohol...


I wasn't comparing
Both are addictive
both are not good in my books


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wasn't comparing
> Both are addictive
> both are not good in my books



Yeah they certainly can be.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

Cool useful post





I have much to learn


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wasn't comparing
> Both are addictive
> both are not good in my books



So you get to decide for everyone what they can or can not have?
Remember your rights end where the other one begins,you don't have the right to not to be offended by someone's own personal actions....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> So you get to decide for everyone what they can or can not have?



Do you want to edit that? I can let it slide for once :V​


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

wish I had some weed for insomnia...this melatonin does nothing here! and drinking makes me awake and hyper...tried lots of things but a small shared studio apartment so is not always dark and quiet and all that sleep hygiene stuff...but also...many worries and a lot of fear over the future...try to meditate breathe but thoughts get so anxious still...always had trouble sleeping


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> wish I had some weed for insomnia...this melatonin does nothing here! and drinking makes me awake and hyper...tried lots of things but a small shared studio apartment so is not always dark and quiet and all that sleep hygiene stuff...but also...many worries and a lot of fear over the future...try to meditate breathe but thoughts get so anxious still...always had trouble sleeping


Hey. Been there too. Insomnia is really terrible. Don't hesitate to hit me up if you need to talk about it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2017)

Anyone here have or has tried Google Chromecast? Thinking about getting it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Am I the only one here who is somewhat against marijuana? :V



I think it is harmful when smoked consistently. Personally I find the inhalation of marijuana repulsive, but, I think the US spends too much money trying to contain it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Im not just a sjw im part of the sjl, The social justice league. We have people like bat man but our batman is a soft boi that puts poeple in safe spaces rather then jail. Then we also have aquaman but with the same powers but people love him beacuse in 2017 you have to be accepting of everything and also fish need consoling too.
And together we make the ginyu force





It's way to fucking early for me


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 28, 2017)

Maybe you should go back to bed and get more sleep . . .you aren' up to your usual . . .'standards'


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

I wish I could go back to sleep but school starts at 6:30 and I've been up scince 4:30


----------



## 134 (Nov 28, 2017)

I wanted to ask why everyone talks about getorade? I finally found it in a shop nearby and tasted it.. but it actually tastes like shit, so why is this a thing?


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey. Been there too. Insomnia is really terrible. Don't hesitate to hit me up if you need to talk about it



Thanks, I may take you up on that. It's odd; I can sleep, but at odd times, that tend to vary: it's very hard for me to sleep on any set schedule. It's as if my body/brain/soul resists having to be crammed into some set pattern.



Nimilex said:


> I wanted to ask why everyone talks about getorade? I finally found it in a shop nearby and tasted it.. but it actually tastes like shit, so why is this a thing?



This is indeed a mystery, and among the most horrid beverages ever invented. The consistency is also somewhat viscous, making it even more unseemly.

But I think the image has been hyped by advertising, and it's paid placement in pro-sports; aside from that, I doubt anyone would have ever sought such a thing out.



KimberVaile said:


> I think it is harmful when smoked consistently. Personally I find the inhalation of marijuana repulsive, but, I think the US spends too much money trying to contain it.



Aw, you may like a few puffs of Skunk weed! : P


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Thanks, I may take you up on that. It's odd; I can sleep, but at odd times, that tend to vary: it's very hard for me to sleep on any set schedule. It's as if my body/brain/soul resists having to be crammed into some set pattern.


Pretty much the same for me. Sometimes I go to bed at 10 and feel like sleeping already. Sometimes I can't sleep until 5.
Been trying to use melatonin or magnesium for that with little results. I used to drink a loooot of herbal tea too.

Anyways I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I think it is harmful when smoked consistently. Personally I find the inhalation of marijuana repulsive, but, I think the US spends too much money trying to contain it.





Sarachaga said:


> Pretty much the same for me. Sometimes I go to bed at 10 and feel like sleeping already. Sometimes I can't sleep until 5.
> Been trying to use melatonin or magnesium for that with little results. I used to drink a loooot of herbal tea too.
> 
> Anyways I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight



Same here, with herbal teas and melatonin...mainly meltonin makes me sorta groggy, and gives me this sorta cloudy/headachey feeling, the next day. I've cut out caffeine except in when I get up and not past lunch, but still, it's tough to fall into a pattern. I think part of it is almost a kind of psychological rebellion? I mean, going to sleep means I have to get up, and then, in the past, that meant school would soon follow, and now, work, and so not wanting to go to bed is in some way I think an irrational resistance to the structures of things like school and work, that follow such set patterns. Ideally, I'd find a way to make money, where I didn't have to have a set schedule, I think, but that can be hard.

But tonight I think I'll sleep well, because part of the pattern is that after too many days, you just crash...though then, I might go to bed when I get home at 8 PM, and wake up at 3 AM....UG!!!!!!!!

Well, we can hope : )


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, you may like a few puffs of Skunk weed! : P


Everybody makes that comparison but i have YET to find a truly "skunky" strain. i can't even imagine inhaling a lung full of skunk. i SMELL it second-hand all the time here and there but i imagine i'd probably barf if i actually tasted it. All of my go-to "flavors" are slightly woody, nutty or...how do i put this? Ya know that new shoes smell? Like that. But literally skunky? Never had any. i grew up with a fucktonne of these massive fuckers outside my room in the summer so i know what toe-curling olfactory-overload smells like. imagine taking a real deep whiff of that. DO NOT WANT!


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Everybody makes that comparison but i have YET to find a truly "skunky" strain. i can't even imagine inhaling a lung full of skunk. i SMELL it second-hand all the time here and there but i imagine i'd probably barf if i actually tasted it. All of my go-to "flavors" are slightly woody, nutty or...how do i put this? Ya know that new shoes smell? Like that. But literally skunky? Never had any. i grew up with a fucktonne of these massive fuckers outside my room in the summer so i know what toe-curling olfactory-overload smells like. imagine taking a real deep whiff of that. DO NOT WANT!




Edit: Oh, you mean that plant! Nope, was too cold, for those. Never smelled one. I think it's called skunk weed due it being 'skunky' as in the animal, same as when beer goes 'skunky'. 

But we had a ton of skunks around in Michigan, so I'm well acquainted. And I do think skunk weed bears a resemblance, to the faint odor off in the distance. I mean, not like, in your face, the dog got sprayed and is rolling on the couch strong. We heated with wood, so we always would have a litter emerge from the woodpile in the spring. But all in all, I can't say I recall them spraying much, they generally just minded their business, like most skunks.

But I like the smell of skunks, so longs as it's not too strong! Just seems very woodsy/musky, to me.

Actually, I wanna make a bath-soap, using that sharp scent sycamore trees give off in the rain, with a hint of skunk musk...it's among my future projects, and sure to sell well among furries. A Foxy variant is also planned... : )


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You can get different flavors like orange but its more expensive


i've actually tried (_*NSFW link!*_) Orange Skunk (_*NSFW link!*_) before and i didn't get skunk OR citrus out of it.
(_*NSFW link!*_) Cinex (_*NSFW link!*_) is my favorite go-to and it's supposedly but skunky AND sweet but _NOPE_, not skunky to me at all.

Also, both strains grow local here so they're actually the cheapest variety up here. The latter is grown just around the corner and my dispensary's signature strain. Lucky me, eh?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i've actually tried (_*NSFW link!*_) Orange Skunk (_*NSFW link!*_) before and i didn't get skunk OR citrus out of it.
> (_*NSFW link!*_) Cinex (_*NSFW link!*_) is my favorite go-to and it's supposedly but skunky AND sweet but _NOPE_, not skunky to me at all.
> 
> Also, both strains grow local here so they're actually the cheapest variety up here. The latter is grown just around the corner and my dispensary's signature strain. Lucky me, eh?


I don't do the stuff I just know a bunch of people who do, so I know basically nothing of it lol.
I tried to edit the original post but deleted by accident due being tired af


----------



## 134 (Nov 28, 2017)

Wanted to share that with you... I laughed very hard!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone here have or has tried Google Chromecast? Thinking about getting it.


Chromecasts aren't very fast so you won't be using it for more than browsing files and media. They make the assumption that you _already have_ an Android device with apps to stream stuff through. The Chromecast itself is best used as a wireless method of streaming the content _from_ that device to the TV. if you already have a phone or tablet then by all means, grab a Chromecast and broadcast your videos and stuff. it's easy to browse files and media on your phone and "flick" it up onto the TV. Problem is, if said device has personal stuff on it, it's probably best not to display all that media and such on the family screen. Me, i just have a full-blown PC in my living room for literally everything but not everyone has spare parts from old machines lying around to do that. You can get a Chromecast for as little as $10 this time of year.



Nimilex said:


> Wanted to share that with you... I laughed very hard!



"Dirty Mouslums!" OMG! My roomie and i had that EXACT same awkward comparison/discussion the other day.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I'm a furry and definitely not proud of it... I waste my time looking at anthro's rather then doing something productive.
> Then yeah If we were a family I would've moved out of the house long ago due to some of the "family members" having some gross interests


Ok, so sure, some of us may not be proud of it, but some of us live in a world of furry haters. so, sorry to assume that we are all proud of being furries.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Ok, so sure, some of us may not be proud of it, but some of us live in a world of furry haters. so, sorry to assume that we are all proud of being furries.


Being proud of a "lifestyle" is something that no one should be proud of. It's just something you do day by day. basically saying "I'm proud to be a furry" is basically saying "I'm proud to be straight", "im proud to be white". You dont need to be proud of it, its just your lifestyle. It's okay to be furry, it's okay to be white, it's okay to be anything. 
What you should be proud of is life accomplishment like, schoolerships, promotions, getting past life goals. Not life style choices.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Chromecasts aren't very fast so you won't be using it for more than browsing files and media. They make the assumption that you _already have_ an Android device with apps to stream stuff through. The Chromecast itself is best used as a wireless method of streaming the content _from_ that device to the TV. if you already have a phone or tablet then by all means, grab a Chromecast and broadcast your videos and stuff. it's easy to browse files and media on your phone and "flick" it up onto the TV. Problem is, if said device has personal stuff on it, it's probably best not to display all that media and such on the family screen. Me, i just have a full-blown PC in my living room for literally everything but not everyone has spare parts from old machines lying around to do that. You can get a Chromecast for as little as $10 this time of year.



I idea is to use it as a basic desktop replacement if required since after upgrading to Windows 10 it doesn't play to nicely with my legacy drives, and funnily enough, my phone works better in some ways. Plus I like the idea of being able to throw my phone up on my TV.  I guess this means I should also get a bluetooth keyboard and mouse.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

Around here, people grow so much pot that occasionally you get a real strong who'd of skunk from howhere suddenly. But it smells different - it lingers, it's not as sharp a scent, and has a different edge to it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> and has a different edge to it.





Your right, it does have a different edge to it beacuse its not on the edge chart


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24354
> Your right, it does have a different edge to it beacuse its not on the edge chart



Such an edgy post.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Such an edgy post.


Your right I should take the edge off


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Your right I should take the edge offView attachment 24355



Such a sharp edge to the wit!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

If I ever do a rp this would be me... good thing I dont do them


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24363 View attachment 24364
> If I ever do a rp this would be me... good thing I dont do them


That's actually a pretty good rp


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

I should make a thread just for this reason... but I dont want to get banned again


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2017)

Welcome to FAF: Where drama is abundant. Glad this site have a block function.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:
			
		

> Welcome to FAF: Where drama is abundant. Glad this site have a block function.


You don't know the half of it. This kid I'm quoting is totally _anti-fandom_ and (whispers, grinning) he doesn't even know it! How about that! This place is like one-fifth crazy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> That's actually a pretty good rp


It's better than most I've seen.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome to FAF: Where drama is abundant. Glad this site have a block function.


I'm guessing someone else has made your list


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome to FAF: Where drama is abundant. Glad this site have a block function.


Yeah but sometimes it pays not to block people, otherwise other people can't see how foolish you've made them look.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 28, 2017)

I feel like I've missed a lot of drama. Hopefully I'll be in a good spot for the incoming.

...

Joking I just want the butterscotch they sell during the show.


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Ah, I just hope people everyone doesn't let it get too distracting, and gets back to things that are more fun, helpful, creative and empowering. 

I'm gonna focus on the games, things about your fursona, welcome some new folks, maybe even make some posts to try to start some new RPs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I'm guessing someone else has made your list


I very rarely block ANYONE. About time two more hit my block list.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I very rarely block ANYONE. About time two more hit my block list.


I hope is not me


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

I missed the drama too, but going through it, I'm definitely glad I did.



Yakamaru said:


> I very rarely block ANYONE. About time two more hit my block list.



I'm in the same boat. I just inaugurated my blocklist.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I hope is not me


If you were on it you wouldn't be able to see my posts let alone be able to reply.


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Never had anyone on my list, since the site started up again. I just gloss over the posts. Well, spambots, I have blocked. 

(I've been tempted, but have held back.)

Well, onward to other posts!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If you were on it you wouldn't be able to see my posts let alone be able to reply.


Hmmm in a sense me not being able to reply might be a good thing, like what happened with the ama XD


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:
			
		

> If you were on it you wouldn't be able to see my posts let alone be able to reply.


Well, wrong on both counts, as it turns out. But that's okay because it works against you, and honestly, you needed a handicap to offset your bottomless erroneous arrogance. Now I get the last word by default, and it feels so very empowering!

*holds two fingers up behind Yakamaru's head. Bunny ears! They're so _adorable_!*


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2017)

Work work work...Two days off is not enough!!!!


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, I just hope people everyone doesn't let it get too distracting, and gets back to things that are more fun, helpful, creative and empowering.
> 
> I'm gonna focus on the games, things about your fursona, welcome some new folks, maybe even make some posts to try to start some new RPs.



If you're up to rp I might be too. I'll check the Tavern.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Work work work...Two days off is not enough!!!!


Sucks for work but nice avatar!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Sucks for work but nice avatar!



Thanks!! 
Koul is an awesome artist!!


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> If you're up to rp I might be too. I'll check the Tavern.



OK, or, I will send a PM, when I have some free time! You seem like a fun, quirky sort : )


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

I'd actually be up for some RP too


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> OK, or, I will send a PM, when I have some free time! You seem like a fun, quirky sort : )


Oh I hope I'll match your expectations then. Just don't set them too high or I'll feel pressured.


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'd actually be up for some RP too



Alright, I'll have to get back to you, as well! We can bounce some ideas around, and I have more time later in the week, with Fri-Sun off.


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Oh I hope I'll match your expectations then. Just don't set them too high or I'll feel pressured.



Aw, nope, not at all! I'm very easy going. Do not worry, I have a lot of different styles, and you won't have to write a novel, for replies : P


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, nope, not at all! I'm very easy going. Do not worry, I have a lot of different styles, and you won't have to write a novel, for replies : P


Ah the fact is that I'm more used to the roleplay forum format, in which you write long posts. So I'm more likely to write novels than short response. Kind of not used to the chat rp format.


----------



## 134 (Nov 28, 2017)

Yesterday i joined a rp and I messed it completely up ... it was fun but I'm just too dumb to understand how english language works!


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Ah the fact is that I'm more used to the roleplay forum format, in which you write long posts. So I'm more likely to write novels than short response. Kind of not used to the chat rp format.



Oh, that's even better; I prefer forum format, to chat, all in all! That way, I can ponder and revise the posts, and have time to think more.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 28, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Yesterday i joined a rp and I messed it completely up ... it was fun but I'm just too dumb to understand how english language works!



We can give it another try, it's not dead! (Well ok it might be.)



Simo said:


> Oh, that's even better; I prefer forum format, to chat, all in all! That way, I can ponder and revise the posts, and have time to think more.



Ever been in rp forum? I guess so, since you said that. But that question is here to introduce the next one: what kind of rp forum? Or this is perhaps indiscrete in open chat.


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> We can give it another try, it's not dead! (Well ok it might be.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ever been in rp forum? I guess so, since you said that. But that question is here to introduce the next one: what kind of rp forum? Or this is perhaps indiscrete in open chat.



Ah, they can also be done via PMs, by creating a Private Message thread, for the RP. I've often used that approach, and it works well, when you don't want everything to be public, and also, if you're at all nervous. And, they can involve more than one person.

(I'll send a PM, so as not to derail the open chat, too much, here.)


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, they can also be done via PMs, by creating a Private Message thread, for the RP. I've often used that approach, and it works well, when you don't want everything to be public, and also, if you're at all nervous. And, they can involve more than one person.
> 
> (I'll send a PM, so as not to derail the open chat, too much, here.)



The open chat is so random. They'll quickly get back to randomness, I'm sure they don't mind us. Oh, if you send a PM, perhaps you could send your discord ID?


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> The open chat is so random. They'll quickly get back to randomness, I'm sure they don't mind us. Oh, if you send a PM, perhaps you could send your discord ID?



Sure, will do! And yes, they'll get back to gabbing, in no time!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 28, 2017)

Wooooooof


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Woofs back :y


----------



## 134 (Nov 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Sure, will do! And yes, they'll get back to gabbing, in no time!


Is there a possibility to join? (need to pracitce )


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

*Hi*​


----------



## 134 (Nov 28, 2017)

Woof?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24392
> *Hi*​


Pecking order -.w-.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24392
> *Hi*​


Oh hi mark


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Pecking order -.w-.


The dirt, the worms in the dirt, popos stool, kami, mr. Popo, then the woofer :3


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Is there a possibility to join? (need to pracitce )



OK, I'll send a PM...maybe a separate one depending? It is a fun way, to learn English : P

I have to catch the train from DC to Baltimore in a few, but will PM as soon as I can!


----------



## 134 (Nov 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> OK, I'll send a PM...maybe a separate one depending? It is a fun way, to learn English : P
> 
> I have to catch the train from DC to Baltimore in a few, but will PM as soon as I can!



we need to do it tomorrow because now its a little bit late for me ... but I'm keen on this RP!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The dirt, the worms in the dirt, popos stool, kami, mr. Popo, then the woofer :3


This does me a happy!
Am happy now.

*proceeds to woof intensely and make wolf noises*


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> we need to do it tomorrow because now its a little bit late for me ... but I'm keen on this RP!



Yep, our time zones are much different!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

Mabus said:
			
		

> *proceeds to woof intensely and make wolf noises*


Yawps, making jackrabbit sounds!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> This does me a happy!
> Am happy now.
> 
> *proceeds to woof intensely and make wolf noises*
> View attachment 24393


*tries to summon inner wolf to make woofer noises but fails and makes foxxo noise instead*
_Blep _


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 28, 2017)

*distant woof*


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 28, 2017)

Here, because I couldn't find anywhere else in the forum to post it, is a fabulous collection dedicated to
*♧* Irish Furries!! *♧*


----------



## Rystren (Nov 28, 2017)

*center-room faceplant*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Rystren (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


>


This is still more graceful than I am.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Best rp idea ever: Furry NSFW Pawn Stars pawn shop rp.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Best rp idea ever: Furry NSFW Pawn Stars pawn shop rp.



That went horribly south last time lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That went horribly south last time lol


But did anyone die?... Besides people's hope for me, beacuse im pretty sure that is now %100 dead.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> But did anyone die?... Besides people's hope for me, beacuse im pretty sure that is now %100 dead.



FAF.  Where you can hate someone for their beliefs, be a completely ignorant pile of shit, and serve no purpose other than keeping plants alive by CO2 production.  

But post a fucking meme?  You're burning in hell for all eternity.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> hope for me


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> FAF.  Where you can hate someone for their beliefs, be a completely ignorant pile of shit, and serve no purpose other than keeping plants alive by CO2 production.
> 
> But post a fucking meme?  You're burning in hell for all eternity.


Holy fuck that came out of no where... I guess your still a bit salty from certain 2 people?

And yeah they need to fix the "spam" posting meme thing, it's way to strict for a forum for furries...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Best rp idea ever: Furry NSFW Pawn Stars pawn shop rp.


I'm gonna be rich


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

@Mabus 
Sorry I could not resist


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Holy fuck that came out of no where... I guess your still a bit salty from certain 2 people?
> 
> And yeah they need to fix the "spam" posting meme thing, it's way to strict for a forum for furries...


Heh, at this point, the salt is justified, imo. I consider myself a fairly patient person, and I've gotten pretty pissed off too.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Holy fuck that came out of no where... I guess your still a bit salty from certain 2 people?
> 
> And yeah they need to fix the "spam" posting meme thing, it's way to strict for a forum for furries...



Not at all salty.  It's a fairly solid observation.  Considering arguing that you didn't put 2 spaces after your period, before starting the next sentence lol.  That seems petty enough.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> @Mabus
> Sorry I could not resist
> View attachment 24406


Holy shit you made my day x’D


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not at all salty.  It's a fairly solid observation.  Considering arguing that you didn't put 2 spaces after your period, before starting the next sentence lol.  That seems petty enough.


Wait did that happen or are you just making fun of my horrible typing XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Wait did that happen or are you just making fun of my horrible typing XD



It's not like we can possibly get in trouble arguing about it, for 30 pages


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Wait did that happen or are you just making fun of my horrible typing XD


Did I miss a fight?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Did I miss a fight?


It's FAF, if there's no fights, something is wrong


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's not like we can possibly get in trouble arguing about it, for 30 pages


Ok yeah lets argue calling eachother the most hatefull things and acting like pieces of shit to the entire forum, while the fur who post a meme in said thread is the one who gets banned...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ok yeah lets argue calling eachother the most hatefull things and acting like pieces of shit to the entire forum, while the fur who post a meme in said thread is the one who gets banned...



Lol you flappy headed syrup sucking Canuck.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Lol you flappy headed syrup sucking Canuck.


Go to McDonald's and complain to 911 your mcnuggets took to long you merican


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Go to McDonald's and complain to 911 your mcnuggets took to long you merican



At least we know how to grow decent weed


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

Aww shit, I spelled would wrong


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 24409
> Aww shit, I spelled would wrong



You posted a meme during an attack on personal character.  3 day vacation for you


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> At least we know how to grow decent weed




 
Ha lol, the weed from bc is world known for being the best weed

INSTA BAN FOR THE FOLLOWING:


> *3.4 Do not spam.*





> This includes registering accounts or posting content automatically, messaging users en masse with unsolicited ads or information (e.g. beware content), posting content that is nonsensical and/or unnecessarily long or page breaking, or making incessant comments at others.


​


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You posted a meme during an attack on personal character.  3 day vacation for you


I don't mean anything bad :^) ok if I get sniped by a mod holding a sniper then I'm fine with it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I don't mean anything bad :^)



Haha, you know you're good with us.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Haha, you know you're good with us.


I should have posted NANI!?!?!?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

I wonder if the mods check in here, beacuse it would be a shame if they saw us pointing out one the biggest flaws in the forum


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I should have posted NANI!?!?!?



??


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I wonder if the mods check in here, beacuse it would be a shame if they saw us pointing out one the biggest flaws in the forum



Probably not.  I'm sure you remember certain posts directly attacking them, with tags no less.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I should have posted NANI!?!?!?



NO, WOOF IS FINE!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I should have posted NANI!?!?!?


Don't go too far or you'll end up like Crimcyan


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Don't go too far or you'll end up like Crimcyan


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> NO WOOF IS FINE!



You no woof no more?


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I wonder if the mods check in here, beacuse it would be a shame if they saw us pointing out one the biggest flaws in the forum






IM SORRY IM JUST HAVING TOO MUCH FUN


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 24413
> 
> IM SORRY IM JUST HAVING TOO MUCH FUN



  This is why I eventually didn't put my name in the mod pool.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24412


----------



## Mabus (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You no woof no more?


You misunderstand me sir, Im saying woof is fine 

Woof is always fine!


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You misunderstand me sir, Im saying woof is fine
> 
> Woof is always fine!


WOOOF


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

So do I come off as a alt-right, neo-nazi, alt-furry, white supremacist, biggot to any of you????
Like I just got turned down from somthing for apparently being apart of those groups and i'm honestly very confused and a little hurt by it...

Like I try to stay far away from politics as I can and now I'm apparently apart of these groups... like wtf...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> So do I come off as a alt-right, neo-nazi, alt-furry, white supremacist, biggot to any of you????
> Like I just got turned down from somthing for apparently being apart of those groups and i'm honestly very confused and a little hurt by it...



You're a carefree teen whom I've never seen take a side.  You shitpost memes.  That's your group lol.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> So do I come off as a alt-right, neo-nazi, alt-furry, white supremacist, biggot to any of you????
> Like I just got turned down from somthing for apparently being apart of those groups and i'm honestly very confused and a little hurt by it...



Oh don't worry about it your fine.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> So do I come off as a alt-right, neo-nazi, alt-furry, white supremacist, biggot to any of you????
> Like I just got turned down from somthing for apparently being apart of those groups and i'm honestly very confused and a little hurt by it...
> 
> Like I try to stay far away from politics as I can and now I'm apparently apart of these groups... like wtf...


Don't worry man, you're perfectly fine.


----------



## Rystren (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> So do I come off as a alt-right, neo-nazi, alt-furry, white supremacist, biggot to any of you????
> Like I just got turned down from somthing for apparently being apart of those groups and i'm honestly very confused and a little hurt by it...
> 
> Like I try to stay far away from politics as I can and now I'm apparently apart of these groups... like wtf...


It's a reason why I'm not a fan of people.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Like I try to stay far away from politics



It's always those threads that go to shit sometimes.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> It's always those threads that go to shit sometimes.



Race, religion, and politics.  3 things you shouldn't discuss with random people.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Race, religion, and politics.  3 things you shouldn't discuss with random people.


I agree with you.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Like im just so confused...


----------



## Rystren (Nov 28, 2017)

Two things that I've seen tear families apart the fastest: politics and Monopoly


----------



## Mabus (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> So do I come off as a alt-right, neo-nazi, alt-furry, white supremacist, biggot to any of you????
> Like I just got turned down from somthing for apparently being apart of those groups and i'm honestly very confused and a little hurt by it...
> 
> Like I try to stay far away from politics as I can and now I'm apparently apart of these groups... like wtf...



If they wanna stir shit and do that garbage with you, then they can go fuuk themselves dude. 

You know you’re a good guy, WE know you’re a good guy, just forget that garbage, leave them to their retardation and stick with the people that like you man! =)


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> It's always those threads that go to shit sometimes.


99% of the time. It's because of smartasses who want to always have the final word and don't care about civil discussion. That's why I try to avoid these threads. Plus they always get locked.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks guys <3 you all


----------



## Mabus (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Thanks guys <3 you all


No problem woo-... foxxer! XP
Dont take any of that crap to heart :3


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Thanks guys <3 you all


Stay frosty.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Like im just so confused...



Don't be.

Society is getting weirder and weirder by the day...


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 28, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Don't be.
> 
> Society is getting weirder and weirder by the day...



NAH Society is going in a 
*Downward Spiral*
*



*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

I equally hate you all :V


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I equally hate you all :V



Hahahahaha this actually made me lol...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Race, religion, and politics.  3 things you shouldn't discuss with random people.



On the contrary. We should talk about them all the time. 

It's just we don't because most people react in emotional, knee jerk reaction manners. 

Why is this?


----------



## Telnac (Nov 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Race, religion, and politics.  3 things you shouldn't discuss with random people.


That’s why I enjoy discussing all of them, especially online! Irish Protestant Libertarian  furries represent!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> On the contrary. We should talk about them all the time.
> 
> It's just we don't because most people react in emotional, knee jerk reaction manners.
> 
> Why is this?


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

i just had a thought about a Sergal-Fox-Cat hybrid... HOW would it look like?


----------



## Simo (Nov 29, 2017)

was re-reading the very end of a great book:

Thomas Mann, 'The Magic Mountain'.

He is not an easy read, but I love him.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm gonna need some fursona ideas, because I've been wanting to draw one for a looong time. You don't have to give ideas, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sergal-Fox-Cat hybrid


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Being proud of a "lifestyle" is something that no one should be proud of. It's just something you do day by day. basically saying "I'm proud to be a furry" is basically saying "I'm proud to be straight", "im proud to be white". You dont need to be proud of it, its just your lifestyle. It's okay to be furry, it's okay to be white, it's okay to be anything.
> What you should be proud of is life accomplishment like, schoolerships, promotions, getting past life goals. Not life style choices.


yeah, I guess that's true.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> yeah, I guess that's true.


Nothing against you, but it's just my personal opinion on this subject


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

Welp the same person in my class got arrested again right after getting out...

Trades school is a adventure...

Now the fucking fire alarm is going off... yayyy more fuuunn


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Welp the same person in my class got arrested again right after getting out...
> 
> Trades school is a adventure...
> 
> Now the fucking fire alarm is going off... yayyy more fuuunn


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 29, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> i just had a thought about a Sergal-Fox-Cat hybrid... HOW would it look like?



Depends on what parts of what are used.


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

I've got some questions to a sergal!
-Is there a war between northern and southern sergals???
-where can I find the history of sergals... I only find what they are but not what happened in their history
-are you friendly?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Welp the same person in my class got arrested again right after getting out...
> 
> Trades school is a adventure...
> 
> Now the fucking fire alarm is going off... yayyy more fuuunn


Reminds me of middle school. A guy in my class tried to set his desk on fire at some point :^p


----------



## Telnac (Nov 29, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Reminds me of middle school. A guy in my class tried to set his desk on fire at some point :^p


Sounds like my 9th grade honors science class. We had to create our own experiment & demo it in class. So many fireballs...

I liked that class!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

*YO LISTEN UP, HERE'S THE STORY OF *
Im rick Harrison and this is my pawn shop 

 YOU WILL NEVER KNOW WHAT GONNA CUM THROUGH THAT DOOR UFHHHBAH8WA9ZIA8WHWIWUWJAKSUSMSKSUSJWIWNWIEUWNEMEFEW.WJWBENEISKWUSKEU2NEHEMSJEB


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

I think i lost it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


_SUCC_


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> _SUCC_



What?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What?


Dont worry about it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

I looked it up and I'm still confused.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

#diddydidit


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Ditto


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Come at you, or...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 29, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I've got some questions to a sergal!
> -Is there a war between northern and southern sergals???
> -where can I find the history of sergals... I only find what they are but not what happened in their history
> -are you friendly?



Yes, there was a war started by the Northern race, under General Rain Silves.  They mostly eradicated the Western races, and marched towards Gold Ring in search of resources.  There are also several other races on Tal, the name of that world.

Heres a general timeline:

Vilous Chronology - Vilous

That is the main Wiki for Vilous, so you can find out just about anything you need there.  Other races, links to both the manga and novella, and the lore. 

By canon, Sergal are generally more civilized if they interact with the other races closer to the city of "Gold Ring".


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Come at you, or...


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24453


I'd watch that movie


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'd watch that movie


Y R U IN MA NATIONAL TREASURE


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Y R U IN MA NATIONAL TREASURE


NOT THE BEEEEES!!!


I think we reached the bottom.  I mean c'mon...Nicolas Cage memes


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 29, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Nicolas Cage memes


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 29, 2017)

@Sarcastic Coffeecup 

Ne ne..
Look what I found



 

Can I ship you two again like old times?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

FAF needs more of this, so here you go


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

*wishes there were more frames to that*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> FAF needs more of this, so here you go View attachment 24461


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 30, 2017)

So mad right now!!!

You can't chose your family,but you can damn sure chose your friends....

Ramjet out!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Umm... is that good or bad?


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 30, 2017)

Bad I guess,but damn sure liberating.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I only get along with with ONE family member out of dozens of blood and adopted relatives. Everyone else is a fucking idiot and will stab you in the back if you don't toe their line.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm not worried because I know you'll come back


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I only get along with with ONE family member out of dozens of blood and adopted relatives. Everyone else is a fucking idiot and will stab you in the back if you don't toe their line.



Lucky...The one family member that I thought had my back just stabbed me in the back...

I'm done!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Lucky!!The one that I thought had my back just did the stab in the back...
> 
> I'm done!!!



There are those who cares about you and wants you to stay. You owe them a reason


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> So mad right now!!!
> 
> You can't chose your family,but you can damn sure chose your friends....
> 
> Ramjet out!!


Of course you can choose your family, just ask foster children.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There are those who cares about you and wants you to stay. You owe them a reason



No you don't.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 30, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There are those who cares about you and wants you to stay. You owe them a reason



Fuck em...

You have no idea how I've been treated as a subordinate by my own family...

Now that I've been on my own and doing my own they come in and shit on my position as always.


Mr. Fox said:


> Of course you can choose your family, just ask foster children.



Subjectiveness is a beautiful thing...


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 30, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There are those who cares about you and wants you to stay. You owe them a reason



I ain't going anywhere bud....

Just venting and clear cutting some dead weight....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Just venting and clear cutting some dead weight....


I hope this isn't want you had in mind? Although I won't argue that it isn't an effective method for family too.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Having been involved in some pretty rough family drama recently, I agree it totally sucks.
Sorry to hear what you are going through man :/


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I hope this isn't want you had in mind? Although I won't argue that it isn't an effective method for family too.



Lol my mind is picturing that movie Fargo with that gif....






No....When I right someone off it's for good...That's what I'm venting about...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Sometimes blood relations mean nothing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 30, 2017)

Call me naive but I wouldn't believe parents don't care about their children even the slightest.



If anything... I'm sure they'll care enough to look at your dead body


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @Sarcastic Coffeecup
> 
> Ne ne..
> Look what I found
> ...


I don't think you ever shipped us tbh.
If you did I've completely lost all recollection of it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't think you ever shipped us tbh.
> If you did I've completely lost all recollection of it


Ah shit... Mistaken you for maugryph though I do remember shippinf you with Alex if you remember her

The sergal? Remember?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

*overhears a group of people in class arguing on who has a dog dick*

I wanna make a yiff joke but thats probably not the best idea..


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 30, 2017)

One thing I wanted to get off my chest but didn't want to say it, I love you guys, all of you are like a family to me. You are the ones I talk to when I'm feeling down, or I just want to talk about whatever is on my mind. I just absolutely love you guys.


----------



## Leinad433 (Nov 30, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> One thing I wanted to get off my chest but didn't want to say it, I love you guys, all of you are like a family to me. You are the ones I talk to when I'm feeling down, or I just want to talk about whatever is on my mind. I just absolutely love you guys.



Love you too buddy, 
You've never seen me around here (New) but if anyone or yourself needs some company, I'm pretty sure we can all help each other out now and then. Sometimes we all need a friend in a moment of need.

Stay strong, it's like the one quote I always remembered when I was a kid, 

"You don't have to be blood related to be family" 
Think it was Jak or something. Loved the quote since. Go out there and kick life in the ass one day at a time.


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

Did someone hear about a small german town called Murr?
www.gemeinde-murr.de: Gemeinde Murr: Startseite


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

das macht mich zu wollen murrrrrr....


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Theres a place called Furry creek in British Columbia


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

The creek was named in the 1870s after early prospector and settler Oliver Furry


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Damn you know more about my province then i do XD


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

I just watched it up on wikipedia xD


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

But I found it kinda funny that a person is called furry with last name


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Was he the orginal furry!?


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

:O


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

What's up, did i missed anything special the last err.... 7 months?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> What's up, did i missed anything special the last err.... 7 months?



Hundreds of hours of melodrama.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hundreds of hours of melodrama.


Ah, so nothing. thanks^^


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Furries are a slippery slope XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


To yiff or not to yiff santa?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

And i guess i actually drive through it @Nimilex . the adress lies on a nearby landroad too.
Did you knew we have our very own california too?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


You either can guess well or are a diehard stalker sir.


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Did you knew we have our very own california too?


no never heard about that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> To yiff or not to yiff santa?



Santa's busy with his reindeer right now and can't answer you.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Santa's busy with his reindeer right now and can't answer you.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm sure nothing... naughty, is happening.


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

This escalated quickly


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

:V


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Heeey look whos showing up there.
I didnt thought you're still here mabus. You dont even changed your signature lol.
How your server is running? In case it not burned down yet hah.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> no never heard about that


I would send you a link, but its on german.
But with a bit of common sense you should still be able to watch it.


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

Ok deutsch versteh ich echt schlecht. Das könnte ein problem werden mit dem link!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Ok deutsch versteh ich echt schlecht. Das könnte ein problem werden mit dem link!



I thought you were German?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Ok deutsch versteh ich echt schlecht. Das könnte ein problem werden mit dem link!


Kann ich ja nicht ahnen dass innem Amerikanischem furry-forum schonwieder nur deutsche rumlungern... xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I thought you were German?


Im pretty sure that is german..


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

Naja auf anderen Foren ist ja nichts los


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Naja auf anderen Foren ist ja nichts los


Was denn kein furbase-user? ^^
Hier das video btw


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

Nein noch nicht  muss mal kucken


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im pretty sure that is german..


No, it's italian ^^
ut if youre still not sure just think on which countries are known well for their over-the-average amount of furries into it.
Jk, its german yea.


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

Ca. 3 Kilometer von mir entfernt gibt es eine Ortschaft namens Busendorf, da ist unsere Vertragswerkstatt des Vertrauens ;D


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Nein noch nicht  muss mal kucken


Öh kenns selbst nur vonnem anderen furry, er hat gesagt das wäre so das nummer eins forum in der deutschen szene ._.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

*doesnt know german so resorts the other language I sort know*

mitä helvettiä sinä teet

Bonjour je suis une pomme de terre


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Ca. 3 Kilometer von mir entfernt gibt es eine Ortschaft namens Busendorf, da ist unsere Vertragswerkstatt des Vertrauens ;D


Hm.. die machen bestimmt gute  ̶h̶̶e̶̶n̶̶t̶̶a̶̶i̶̶ Skulpturen...


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *doesnt know german so resorts the other language I sort know*
> 
> mitä helvettiä sinä teet
> 
> Bonjour je suis une pomme de terre


Bonjour pomme de terre, je suis une poubelle.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *doesnt know german so resorts the other language I sort know*
> 
> mitä helvettiä sinä teet
> 
> Bonjour je suis une pomme de terre


Dobrij utra.
Ya Lupus.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Bonjour pomme de terre, je suis une poubelle.


Bonjour! Je sais un petit peu de francais, c'est vraiment limité


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


*SUCC*


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

Ok bin jetzt auch bei Furbase


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Bonjour! Je sais un petit peu de francais, c'est vraiment limité


Je te vois comme des pays borderlands?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Bonjour! Je sais un petit peu de francais, c'est vraiment limité


C'est un bon début haha! 


To be fair, I haven't had a long conversation in french in more than one year. I miss it


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Ok bin jetzt auch bei Furbase


Bist deutlisch schneller als ich ._.
Aber naja, ist wohl ekine geheimnis dass cih der einzige in diesem Universum zu seins chein, der sich gedanken über registrierungen auf Foren macht.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> C'est un bon début haha!
> 
> 
> To be fair, I haven't had a long conversation in french in more than one year. I miss it


waaaait i guess i remember you 
Don't you flew to australia cause of a job or something like this?


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

Ja gut Ich beobachte das alles ja schon länger und hab mir da dann die Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> waaaait i guess i remember you
> Don't you flew to australia cause of a job or something like this?


I flew there to study but yeah, it's me ^^


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

QUOTE="LupusFamilia, post: 5789793, member: 115886"]Je te vois comme des pays borderlands?[/QUOTE]
Oui c'est mon jeu préféré



Sarachaga said:


> C'est un bon début haha!
> 
> 
> To be fair, I haven't had a long conversation in french in more than one year. I miss it


Thanks I was in freanch immersion for 3 years but I almost forgot it all by now..


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

I honestly used google, but my dad spke french once.
But for this i can ask for a beer in turkish and say good morning in russian lol.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Thanks I was in freanch immersion for 3 years but I almost forgot it all by now..


Must have been a traumatic experience...all these french people xp.
Hit me up if you wanna practice tho


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Just asking @Sarachaga do you randomly know if okami and his wife is still active here?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Just asking @Sarachaga do you randomly know if okami and his wife is still active here?


Nah they haven't been on here for months.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 30, 2017)

Leinad433 said:


> Love you too buddy,
> You've never seen me around here (New) but if anyone or yourself needs some company, I'm pretty sure we can all help each other out now and then. Sometimes we all need a friend in a moment of need.
> 
> Stay strong, it's like the one quote I always remembered when I was a kid,
> ...


Hey thanks for the support, I hope you do the same, I know you are new, but this is a really good way to make new friends, and you've already made one big friend.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Nah they haven't been on here for months.


Sad. I kinda wanted to thank them.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

I like your name btw @Furrygameremopunk . He kinda describes me in a nutshell xD


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Sad. I kinda wanted to thank them.


Yeah I know. Hopefully they'll  come back at some point


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Im too new to know them..


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im too new to know them..


Lets say they were polite and nice to foreigners that were far edgyer than them.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Lets say they were polite and nice to foreigners that were far edgyer than them.


Yeah they were good people. Very friendly.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah they were good people. Very friendly.


Bhutrflai actually helped me more then she even guesses. But always look forward... always forward.... forward, you know?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Ja gut Ich beobachte das alles ja schon länger und hab mir da dann die Gedanken gemacht.


Dann denk ich mal bist du nicht erst seid gestern dabei... ?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 30, 2017)

Wait I missed some French conversation here? I'm always late.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 30, 2017)

I guess its about to say goodnight.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ah shit... Mistaken you for maugryph though I do remember shippinf you with Alex if you remember her
> 
> The sergal? Remember?


Ol' peppe-Ahem, coffee farm
'members.


----------



## 134 (Nov 30, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Dann denk ich mal bist du nicht erst seid gestern dabei... ?


Ja beobachten tu ich die ganze Szene schon seit 1-2 Monaten aber seit .. Ich denke jetzt 3 wochen?... möchte ich aktiv dabei sein!


----------



## Leinad433 (Nov 30, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Hey thanks for the support, I hope you do the same, I know you are new, but this is a really good way to make new friends, and you've already made one big friend.


Hit me up! Let's get Lit! Haha. Glad to help.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

*screams in boredom*


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

Who here is still in school?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Pikuhana said:


> Who here is still in school?


Does college/uni count?


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

Yuppers owo


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm at Uni o/


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm at a trades school that I dont know if it's a college or university.


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

Still in middle here... Funny thing though, I don't feel out of place when I am talking on forums, to me, nobody has an age, only a forum age.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I'm at a trades school that I dont know if it's a college or university.


Having done my BA in a school and my MA at Uni, I honestly can't tell the difference :x


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Working on a BA in zoology.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Pikuhana said:


> Still in middle here... Funny thing though, I don't feel out of place when I am talking on forums, to me, nobody has an age, only a forum age.


Thats what i was worried about when first joining here, but everyone is pretty good here


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Working on a BA in zoology.


That's neat! How many years in?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's neat! How many years in?



I've been in college for 4 years and still have a year or so to go because I switched colleges 3 times.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 30, 2017)

Never bothered finishing.


BahgDaddy said:


> I've been in college for 4 years and still have a year or so to go because I switched colleges 3 times.



Something about that, reminds me of a movie....


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been in college for 4 years and still have a year or so to go because I switched colleges 3 times.


Been studying for 6 years now and switched twice. At least now the end is in sight ^^


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

(Yes im posting this here too, im bored)

Meanwhile... :3


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

Working on a glass of champagne right now; yep.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24474
> (Yes im posting this here too, im bored)
> 
> Meanwhile... :3


The moment you remember you can't drink due to allergies =p
Well imma have koolaid then


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24474
> (Yes im posting this here too, im bored)
> 
> Meanwhile... :3



That would be just a bottle of wine anywhere else. On this forum... 



BahgDaddy said:


> I've been in college for 4 years and still have a year or so to go because I switched colleges 3 times.



Sounds like a similar story to me. I've done a few semesters off and part time, due to working. A lot.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

But have you noticed the naaaame??? ;3

Ayy? AYYY?

Oh okay...


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

Drink the kool-aid, but only the green.  Cause it tastes like green, duh.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> But have you noticed the naaaame??? ;3
> 
> Ayy? AYYY?
> 
> Oh okay...


Left several comments; deleted.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> But have you noticed the naaaame??? ;3
> 
> Ayy? AYYY?
> 
> Oh okay...



Gross


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

There are two things running through my mind right now; one is chasing the other, and gaining!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> But have you noticed the naaaame??? ;3
> 
> Ayy? AYYY?
> 
> Oh okay...


 such a knotty boy


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey, I don't catch what are y'all talking about


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 30, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Hey, I don't catch what are y'all talking about



You're much better not knowing


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

Second glass of champagne. You have been warned. Deal with it.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24474
> (Yes im posting this here too, im bored)








Posting this here was a mistake


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 24475


1,000,000 likes xD


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

Ohh, Sparkly! Where I live, OSU Stands for Oregon State University (neutral on the subject) What does it mean to you?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> such a knotty boy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 30, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Ohh, Sparkly! Where I live, OSU Stands for Oregon State University (neutral on the subject) What does it mean to you?



Where I live, it means Bowl Titles lol


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24474
> (Yes im posting this here too, im bored)
> 
> Meanwhile... :3


Oh it's a powerful soda who could dislocate your mouth? XDD


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

the eyebrows! Can't...take...the eyebrows! *Flees in terror and incurable giggles*


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Ohh, Sparkly! Where I live, OSU Stands for Oregon State University (neutral on the subject) What does it mean to you?



I'm starting to think they should rename this game I play now


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes, I have played the role of the schill!

It's all good.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 30, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Oh it's a powerful soda who could dislocate your mouth? XDD



OwO

Something like that...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Something like that...


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Oh it's a powerful soda who could dislocate your mouth? XDD



Close... it caaaan dislocate stuff. XD


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

Sooo How is everyone today


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Sooo How is everyone today


*Bored*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *Bored*



Yup.  Just waiting for the weekend to arrive.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

These days, I have nothing but weekends, or I never have weekends. It depends on the day.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

Boredom causes irritation, irritation leads to angry woofer noises. XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Close... it caaaan dislocate stuff. XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 30, 2017)

I need to start that comic pane idea this weekend.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

You guys bored?



Same


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

I just wish my computer could run everything perfectly. So I can play every single steam game I have


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

Boredom, now that subject is not for the faint of heart. Nine moments out of ten, I can't find time to pencil in some boredom. That tenth, we...


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 30, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I just wish my computer could run everything perfectly. So I can play every single steam game I have



Try having a computer that can, but needing a stable internet connection.  I miss when all games still had offline single player modes.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

What we need is a niiiice biiig furry game of Cards against humanity.....

Jesus im bored... just end me now xD


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

That's OK, my computer and I have an understanding. It never asks me to hit any key, and I don't use my mallet.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> What we need is a niiiice biiig furry game of Cards against humanity.....
> 
> Jesus im bored... just end me now xD



Lol.  You really just want to see who has the most depraved mind


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

I win, I lose. Just as long as I get a prize.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Lol.  You really just want to see who has the most depraved mind



There might be another interpretation of my username.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

Well I just got done playing a game of Tetris online I fucking suck at that game.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Well I just got done playing a game of Tetris online I fucking suck at that game.


Same T_T


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24478



That's knot funny.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

im back from the land of freedom


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> im back from the land of freedom



*Gives you a texas steak*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> im back from the land of freedom


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *Gives you a texas steak*


:3 *noms on steak*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> :3 *noms on steak*



Do come back~ ^.^
*waves in Texan*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

I need to get some good american steak too :y


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

Story of my life.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Story of my life.
> View attachment 24480


Well, I mean technically, you ain't wrong, zombies will have something to eat afterwards


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well, I mean technically, you ain't wrong, zombies will have something to eat afterwards


All of them died when I threw the grenade


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Story of my life:


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> All of them died when I threw the grenade


Poor zombies. May they rest in pieces

Sorry, I'll go bury myself somewhere now


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Poor zombies. May they rest in pieces
> 
> Sorry, I'll go bury myself somewhere now



Here's a shovel.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 30, 2017)

@Crimcyan I had something happen today that reminded me of your school.

I went to the bathroom and I noticed there was a student in one of the stalls, but his feet were in a way so that he couldn't have been sitting, so he must've been standing.  K whatev.  So I walk up to one of the urinals, then BAM.  The entrance to the restroom swung open and I heard the man who just walked in say, "Avatar?" (Not like you would say "hey Avatar are you in here?", his tone was more like "Where tf are you Avatar!?").  Then I heard the kid pick up his bookbag off the floor and two adults came in and told the kid to come out of the stall.  Turns out he had been vaping  but that's a huge problem at my school anyway so I wasn't too surprised.  At this point I'm done so I go to the sink to start washing my hands but at this point I'm just watching what is happening.  They start searching his bag and they pulled out one of those plastic containers that elderly keep their meds in that say "S M T W T F S" with 7 different sections.  Most drugs I have EVER seen in my LIFE OwO.  One of the adults asks the other one to get the school's police officer, and I am just walking back to class laughing my ass off 'cause I just witnessed a drug dealer get caught red-handed!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Here's a shovel.


Thank you


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

I suck at making memes


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

My favorite meme :


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Thank you
> View attachment 24482


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> "S M T W T F S"



Im honestly so tired I read this as " suck my titties what the fucks this shit"

But that must of been one hell of a experience. I once walked in to a washroom with 2 people fucking in a stall


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 30, 2017)

How I judge people:

Bologna or baloney?


----------



## Rystren (Nov 30, 2017)

Bolognaman.
Starts Friday


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> How I judge people:
> 
> Bologna or baloney?



Bôlohnee.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

*makes a balogna sandwich*
-w-

This is good depression food


----------



## Rystren (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *makes a balogna sandwich*
> -w-
> 
> This is good depression food


Woofer!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *makes a balogna sandwich*
> -w-
> 
> This is good depression food


I just eat bologna sauce.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24485


Wait is that bologna?


It's not what I thought it was :0


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Wait is that bologna?
> 
> 
> It's not what I thought it was :0


Its saaaanic SPEEDBOZZLED


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 30, 2017)

I see we have some respectable people here, unlike those savages that say "baloney". *shudders*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I see we have some respectable people here, unlike those savages that say "baloney". *shudders*


You callin’ me a savage? -_-


----------



## Rystren (Nov 30, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I see we have some respectable people here, unlike those savages that say "baloney". *shudders*


*totally doesn't feel just very mildly offended*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2017)

So I decided to get a Chromecast and that set me back $60, hope it's as good as what some claim it to be.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I see we have some respectable people here, unlike those savages that say "baloney". *shudders*


To be fair, the way I usually say it is as I imagine an english speaker would pronounce it.
Which makes it sound horrible because my accent is hideous , but hey, at least I intend to say "bologna" (even though it surely comes out as Beuleugneeuueue)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> To be fair, the way I usually say it is as I imagine an english speaker would pronounce it.
> Which makes it sound horrible because my accent is hideous , but hey, at least I intend to say "bologna" (even though it surely comes out as Beuleugneeuueue)



However you pronounce it, only savages eat it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

I dont even call balogna baloney, i just call it meat stick, or slappy meat, or even a dildo if your adventurous enough.


----------



## Simo (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> To be fair, the way I usually say it is as I imagine an english speaker would pronounce it.
> Which makes it sound horrible because my accent is hideous , but hey, at least I intend to say "bologna" (even though it surely comes out as Beuleugneeuueue)



That sure is a phony-baloney way to pronounce it!


----------



## Rystren (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> However you pronounce it, only savages eat it.


*Makes sadfaces*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> However you pronounce it, only savages eat it.


I agree. I only eat the finest prosciutto 
(The thing is I have no money to buy it, so I don't really, but you get the idea)


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> However you pronounce it, only savages eat it.



No more woofs for you sir


----------



## Rystren (Nov 30, 2017)

Mabus said:


> No more woofs for you sir


Break out the poon


----------



## Simo (Nov 30, 2017)

Baloney is weird, but sometimes I get this craving for a baloney sandwich on wonder bread, with ketchup...I know, kinda white trash sorta thing, but it's oddly satisfying.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Break out the poon


*ponders mass genocide with this poon*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Aye, it's the unscrupulous bologna eaters vs the (slightly more) scrupulous lunchmeat eaters! En garde!


----------



## Rystren (Dec 1, 2017)

Could I just settle for a salad?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Could I just settle for a salad?


Salad is the best ! Especially with beets!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Salad is the best ! Especially with beets!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Salad is the best ! Especially with beets!


DRDRDRDRDRRROP THE BEETS


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Salad is the best ! Especially with beets!



ooooh, chilled beets and goats cheese are so good, on a salad...


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24492


*sneakily saves to gif folder*

Nothing to see here. Move along :^p


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

I sense sergals. >.>


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

*tries to be creative*
Result:


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> ooooh, chilled beets and goats cheese are so good, on a salad...



*makes salad with goat cheese, avocado, organic greens, mushrooms, black olives, and tomatoes and italian dressing, but skips beets, because only savages eat beets*

Edit: Rutabagas are fine.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *makes salad with goat cheese, avocado, organic greens, mushrooms, black olives, and tomatoes and italian dressing, but skips beets, because only savages eat beets*
> 
> Edit: Rutabagas are fine.


=-=
Hmmmm


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> =-=
> Hmmmm



Don't mind me. I'm just sitting here with my rutabagas. *tries to figure out how to turn rutabaga into a dirty joke* *fails*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Don't mind me. I'm just sitting here with my rutabagas. *tries to figure out how to turn rutabaga into a dirty joke* *fails*


Your dirty joke was knot funny


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Your dirty joke was knot funny



*rereads knot joke pages*


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

*keeps digging the hole*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *keeps digging the hole*



*buries Sarachaga*

Also:


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *makes salad with goat cheese, avocado, organic greens, mushrooms, black olives, and tomatoes and italian dressing, but skips beets, because only savages eat beets*
> 
> Edit: Rutabagas are fine.



Oh, I'll sneak beets into some or other dish, and you'll eat them, and LOVE them!

Also, Rutabagas are essential in these meat-pies popular in the upper peninsula of Michigan, called Pasties...I think they were originally from Cornwall, UK. But very delicious. 

Pasty - Wikipedia

I'm going to have to make these, sometime...have not seen them at all, in the US, outside of extreme northern Michigan.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

Beets are love beets are life.
Especially beet juice


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Beets are love beets are life.
> Especially beet juice



Yep, I sense a certain Wolf (@BahgDaddy) will be attacked by anthro-beets, and bathed in beet juice, in his initiation rites to the Church of The Beet.

I also like that beets come in various colors: yellow, orange.


----------



## modfox (Dec 1, 2017)

slap my ass and make it hurt


----------



## Pikuhana (Dec 1, 2017)

WHAT HAPPENED WHILE I WAS GONE!!! ALL OF A SUDDEN SCHOOL TALK TURNED INTO  THE POST ABOVE ME!!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 1, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> I like your name btw @Furrygameremopunk . He kinda describes me in a nutshell xD


Hey thanks man.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Pikuhana said:


> WHAT HAPPENED WHILE I WAS GONE!!! ALL OF A SUDDEN SCHOOL TALK TURNED INTO  THE POST ABOVE ME!!!



Welcome to Open Chat lol


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 1, 2017)

Open chat, the thread in which the laws of reality are bent and logic doesn't apply.


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 1, 2017)

God I love korean news
That grandma inspires better than morning coffee.




Too bad I don't understand what she's talking about, probably new samsung galaxy presentation


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


>



I fucking love this gif!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 1, 2017)

Vitaly said:


> God I love korean news
> That grandma inspires better than morning coffee.
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty crazy actually how far they come in such a short time...Redesigned nose cone to prevent overheating of payload,and the larger diameter and design signifies their desire to have MIRV's...

Shits getting real


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Telnac (Dec 1, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Pretty crazy actually have far they come in such a short time...Redesigned nose cone to prevent overheating of payload,and the larger diameter and design signifies their desire to have MIRV's...
> 
> Shits getting real


If that idiot launches that thing at the USA we have no choice but to turn NK into a radioactive glass factory. I don’t know what he’s thinking he’s going to accomplish with this. Trump isn’t going to respond well to nuclear blackmail.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

NANI!?!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep, I sense a certain Wolf (@BahgDaddy) will be attacked by anthro-beets, and bathed in beet juice, in his initiation rites to the Church of The Beet.
> 
> I also like that beets come in various colors: yellow, orange.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Rystren (Dec 1, 2017)

*faceplants*


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

*Bleats*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

*yerfs*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

*keeps faking being a member of a productive work force*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*





Klaverbloem said:


> *Bleats*





Crimcyan said:


> *yerfs*





-..Legacy..- said:


> *keeps faking being a member of a productive work force*



*boops all snoots* :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

*keeps faking being rich and super educated*


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

*Human noises*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Im making knot jokes to furs online while im at a doctors office, what am i doing with my life


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *boops all snoots* :V


Must ripost with a better boop.
*Better boop*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 1, 2017)

Well. Umm. I thought I put that away.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *keeps faking being rich and super educated*



*keeps actually being mildly educated and very poor*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *keeps actually being mildly educated and very poor*



D8
*gives a winning lottery ticket and a nose boop*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> D8
> *gives a winning lottery ticket and a nose boop*



*steals winning lottery ticket* HA! *wins $4*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *steals winning lottery ticket* HA! *wins $4*


Every time


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Every time


*Calls flufeh*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Mutheh fluffeh


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

*eats wendy's*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 1, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> *Calls flufeh*


Yay


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

*rolls over*


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

*Grazes*


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*boops* And I see him rollin'


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

My little... brony!?


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a friend who knew what furries were but not bronies. How can one spend all day on internet without knowing what a brony is?

... Brownies though are better IMO


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> I have a friend who knew what furries were but not bronies. How can one spend all day on internet without knowing what a brony is?
> 
> ... Brownies though are better IMO



I only just learned about them a month or so ago. Apparently I've hung out in super isolated corners of the internet.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

I knew about bronies before furries because the gijinka forum with which I started my long journey on internet got invaded by bronies... Like, even the main admin had a brony profile picture. I got scared. I fleed.

A few month later the forum disappeared in Oblivion. I cri.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

I got forced to watch mlp when i was 15, it was not my thing


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I got forced to watch mlp when i was 15, it was not my thing



Same.... its a show for little girls, not firemen. :3


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

Also, 

WOOF WOOF WOOF this is a woofer song~


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Same.... its a show for little girls, not firemen. :3


Lol thats one way to put it, I think i spent more time staring at my 18 year old step brother wondering why he likes it, then wacthing the show XD


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Same.... its a show for little girls, not firemen. :3



Amongst all the fan I've met, I've not yet met an actual little girl. And some tried to convert me, good I'm immune to any kind of conversions (No don't comment).


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Amongst all the fan I've met, I've not yet met an actual little girl.



Not a single female.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm realizing... Are we seriously judging this fandom? I mean, I am not, I'm fine with bronies.

... But it looks like it, and on a furry forum it kind of look weird. *shrugs*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not a single female.


Would they be called honies? 
..bronies before honies i guess...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 1, 2017)

Chopped down my Christmas tree today. Gonna decorate it tonight.







*Filled with festive feelings*


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

How will this tree survive until christmas?
But you found a very nice tree there!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 1, 2017)

7 foot noble fir. It shall survive through sheer Christmas willpower!

And tree preservative.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

*floofs and woofs at everyone* =D


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *floofs and woofs at everyone* =D


What does floof meaan though? I wanna know what happened to me


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 1, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> What does floof meaan though? I wanna know what happened to me


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> What does floof meaan though? I wanna know what happened to me



www.google.com: Urban Dictionary: Floof


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> What does floof meaan though? I wanna know what happened to me


All of my woofer fur, 
It has poofed out becoming twice as fluffy, i now look twice as fluffy!

8U
I have also woofed at you


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

*is not floofable*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *is not floofable*


D:
*tries to floof your fur*


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

I mean, I know what "floof" is as a noun, but didn't know as a word. But I got it now.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

*rolls around*
Im soooo booooored guuuuys D:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls around*
> Im soooo booooored guuuuys D:



Then explain this...


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

Phew, I need to floof up my fur, and wake up, after that little nap!

I think cats have the power to make you fall alseep beside them...or at least, mine does. : )


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> 7 foot noble fir. It shall survive through sheer Christmas willpower!
> 
> And tree preservative.


I have never seen such thing in my whole german live!


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

Why isn't a sergal floofable?


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Why isn't a sergal floofable?



They might be...huh, never pondered this. I suppose you could put one in a special floof suit, and then floof them, if not. Anyone can be made floofable, with the right outfit!


----------



## Pikuhana (Dec 1, 2017)

Vitaly said:


> God I love korean news
> That grandma inspires better than morning coffee.
> 
> 
> ...


About your video, just turn on captions and change the subtitles setting to english... FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*rubs a balloon against fur* hey ... uhm *yells* LEGACY? Do you have just one or two minutes?


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 1, 2017)

I assumed Sergals would be floofable. Maybe it's that strange extra-terrestrial fur


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I got forced to watch mlp when i was 15, it was not my thing


Bruh forced to watch MLP lol people crave rainbow dash for some reason. 
I was forced to watch Boku No Pico (10outta10) and Every damn sonic VIDEO ever because my Bros a sonic CUCK.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

I have floof, but I do not floof lol


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

I have made the impossible possible, behold!


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24533
> I have made the impossible possible, behold!



Kind of looks like a folk album cover XD


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Kind of looks like a folk album cover XD


You’re right... xD


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*touches sergal with charged balloon*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24533
> I have made the impossible possible, behold!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 24534


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *touches sergal with charged balloon*



*Touches little Canid with cattle prod*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *touches sergal with charged balloon*


*boops*


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

*puts Sergal in straight jacket*

*Takes to Happy Hills Sergal Sanitarium, to teach him to be totally nonviolent, and to floof*


----------



## Karatine (Dec 1, 2017)

*opens FAF*

*tries to think of something to post*

*can't think of anything*

*closes FAF*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

*punts skunk over the fence, cause Sergal*


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

Is butterscotch grass a thing?


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *punts skunk over the fence, cause Sergal*



*returns and proceeds to use electroshock therapy, to both floof and calm the Sergal*

We have ways to floof, at Happy Hills!


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 1, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Is butterscotch grass a thing?


Maybe you could be the first to find out that secret butter formula my dude


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> *returns and proceeds to use electroshock therapy, to both floof and calm the Sergal*
> 
> We have ways to floof, at Happy Hills!



Kinky


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Kinky



And I've only just started!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> And I've only just started!



Owo


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

Leinad433 said:


> Maybe you could be the first to find out that secret butter formula my dude


Thank you for the faith you have in me. I'll mention you in my speech.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

*fox shows up*
Owo this shits getting weird even for a fox


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *fox shows up*
> Owo this shits getting weird even for a fox



Vulpines invented this shit lol


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *fox shows up*
> Owo this shits getting weird even for a fox



What happens in open chat,stays in open chat


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*helps skunk floofing sergal*


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

*bathes sergal in special floofing shampoo, conditioner, and blow-dries to a high poof-floof*


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*charges a Van-de-Graaff-Generator to floof sergal even more #30kV *


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

*decides it's worth the pain, and activated the cattle prod under water while the skunk was wet*


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

Oooooof! Now I have just as much floof!


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 1, 2017)

Wait I'm missing a floof battle? What a fool I am...


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Touches little Canid with cattle prod*


*flies away*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oooooof! Now I have just as much floof!



But alas, I was able to escape as you couldn't stop twitching on the floor.  I am pretty sure you seemed to be enjoying it too much lol.


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> But alas, I was able to escape as you couldn't stop twitching on the floor.  I am pretty sure you seemed to be enjoying it too much lol.



You may have escaped for now...but that floof is actually a floof perm! You'll at least be floofy for a month!


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*electrocuted skunk and burnt wolfo won this floof battle*
Simo... do you remember which day we have?


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *electrocuted skunk and burnt wolfo won this floof battle*
> Simo... do you remember which day we have?



Well, we won...even if I am a bit braindead! 

*rubs head in bewilderment*


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok you are defenitely not healthy... you can't remember which day it is!?


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

Friday...I hope!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

*Continues to do fox things in the corner, minding my own business while all this shit goes down*


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

WHAT are fox-things?!?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *Continues to do fox things in the corner, minding my own business while all this shit goes down*



*eyeballs the unsuspecting Fox*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> I'm realizing... Are we seriously judging this fandom? I mean, I am not, I'm fine with bronies.
> 
> ... But it looks like it, and on a furry forum it kind of look weird. *shrugs*



I wasn't judging them. I'm exactly in a position to claim moral superiority.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *eyeballs the unsuspecting Fox*


OwO are they hungry eyes?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> OwO are they hungry eyes?



*bags the foxxo, and delivers him to Happy Hills*


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

OwO


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

Is there a anti-SPAM block? I just can write Messages every 10 seconds


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 1, 2017)

^*Laughs at kidnapping hysterically*

*checks own back for sneaky sergals


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Is there a anti-SPAM block? I just can write Messages every 10 seconds



Yes, there is.


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*looks scared around* *holds fluffy tail like a teddy*


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

I...i don't want to be kidnapped by s ... s....sserg..gals


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *bags the foxxo, and delivers him to Happy Hills*


Dammit now im even more lost


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*boops every sergals nose* this will keep em away!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *boops every sergals nose* this will keep em away!



*boops Nimilex's nose at 1,000 hertz* Whee!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 1, 2017)

This is the best racing game of all time


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

Booping force is so strong that Nimilex gets accelerated with 30 feet per second for about 20 seconds and as a result of this flies woofing away *WOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooffff*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

O_O Oppsie daisy. Or maybe oopsie wolfie.


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*wakes up in a dark forest in nowhere*


----------



## 134 (Dec 1, 2017)

*moves waveringly around not knowing what he's doing*


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 1, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Thank you for the faith you have in me. I'll mention you in my speech.


Butter that speech up, Just remember to reverse my name and cut out those numbers


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

I miss my shitposts compared to the ones right now


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I miss my shitposts compared to the ones right now


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Or even the werid ass questions or comment threads were better then this shit


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Lol.  Listening to this cabbage trying to give someone life advice in line at the store, and they smell like they shit their pants.  Yesterday.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Lol.  Listening to this cabbage trying to give someone life advice in line at the store, and they smell like they shit their pants.  Yesterday.


Are you sure your not in a mirror store?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Are you sure your not in a mirror store?



Walmart, where else could I see shit like this.  I'm surprised they haven't ran out of veins to use, given how many tracks they have.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Walmart, where else could I see shit like this.  I'm surprised they haven't ran out of veins to use, given how many tracks they have.


I honestly never see this shit happen in the walmarts up here XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I honestly never see this shit happen in the walmarts up here XD



It was all culminated into "hey, I just ran out of gas, could you spare $20?"

He wasn't even buying anything.  Just standing in lines asking for money lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It was all culminated into "hey, I just ran out of gas, could you spare $20?"
> 
> He wasn't even buying anything.  Just standing in lines asking for money lol


Lol Did anyone give him anything


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Lol Did anyone give him anything



Not that I'm aware of.  Huntsville has a big homeless population, so most are keen to the scams.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not that I'm aware of.  Huntsville has a big homeless population, so most are keen to the scams.


Yeah I had one guy do that to me once, I just gave him the $20 so he would fuck off beacuse he cornerd me at my car...


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yeah I had one guy do that to me once, I just gave him the $20 so he would fuck off beacuse he cornerd me at my car...



Get yourself one of these to put in your car...

www.canadaammo.com: The Incredible Stun Baton

Legal in Canada.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yeah I had one guy do that to me once, I just gave him the $20 so he would fuck off beacuse he cornerd me at my car...



The actual homeless here are well-taken care of actually.  There are many places and businesses that provide shelter and food.  The junkies see the charity, and try to cash in on it.  There aren't that many, but the ones that do surface are pretty rough.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 1, 2017)

*howls*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Get yourself one of these to put in your car...
> 
> www.canadaammo.com: The Incredible Stun Baton
> 
> Legal in Canada.


It wasn't even my car, it was a relative's landrover, so a young 18yr old + driving landrover = probably has a shit ton of money on him



-..Legacy..- said:


> The actual homeless here are well-taken care of actually.  There are many places and businesses that provide shelter and food.  The junkies see the charity, and try to cash in on it.  There aren't that many, but the ones that do surface are pretty rough.



This guy who came up to me had change and cash on him and he was trying to ask $20 bill for bus fare... I didn't feel like getting stabbed...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

*Yips loudly with the doggo*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

*does foxxo sound*
Wait no that bad sounds
*does friendly foxxo sounds*
...all sounds foxxos make sound bad..


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It wasn't even my car, it was a relative's landrover, so a young 18yr old + driving landrover = probably has a shit ton of money on him
> 
> 
> 
> This guy who came up to me had change and cash on him and he was trying to ask $20 bill for bus fare... I didn't feel like getting stabbed...



Transfer from your car to Landrover when needed


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ho boy, the fandom has been on fire again! From more political agendas to another split of two cultures. I swear, all this juicy drama is like watching a B-Grade movie.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ho boy, the fandom has been on fire again! From more political agendas to another split of two cultures. I swear, all this juicy drama is like watching a B-Grade movie.



What part are you referring to?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

I guess time to check twitter to see wtf is up
Edit: back from twitter after seeing this...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> What part are you referring to?


This and this.

I remember when this was just a fandom, not some alt quasi-sexual lifestyle with a political agenda.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This and this.
> 
> I remember when this was just a fandom, not some alt quasi-sexual lifestyle with a political agenda.


HOLY FUCK Not even within the 1st 2 minutes of the 1st video all that shit has happened to me....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> HOLY FUCK Not even within the 1st 2 minutes of the 1st video all that shit has happened to me....


Oh yeah, same here. XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

That's why i don't shop at Walmart.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh yeah, same here. XD


Its like congratulations you found a meme that offended you from someone who's been in the fandom for 2 months, and oh you also dont like who they are following on twitter? They must be a white supremacist neo-nazi!

Some of the people in this fandom seem to go full retard over the samllest things XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This and this.
> 
> I remember when this was just a fandom, not some alt quasi-sexual lifestyle with a political agenda.



First off, I'm still laughing at the comment Artemis made on the harnesses lol.  

On the first video...   That was refreshing to hear.  Fuck all this political bullshit, and get back to the damn hobby.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This and this.
> 
> I remember when this was just a fandom, not some alt quasi-sexual lifestyle with a political agenda.



Can't fix it. It's just the major political divide sneaking into the fandom itself. This country is tearing itself apart.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Its like congratulations you found a meme that offended you from someone who's been in the fandom for 2 months, and oh you also dont like who they are following on twitter? They must be a white supremacist neo-nazi!
> 
> Some of the people in this fandom seem to go full retard over the samllest things XD



I still don't really see how someone who supports acceptance of all the weird stuff that goes on in the fandom could support Trump. He's been the main polarizing event recently, emboldening (yes, I'll say it) the racists, skinheads, and bigots to come out and say what they want to say. And apparently they're everywhere. >_<


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 1, 2017)

Today is Friday
What should I do?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Today is Friday
> What should I do?


Hit the gym


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I still don't really see how someone who supports acceptance of all the weird stuff that goes on in the fandom could support Trump. He's been the main polarizing event recently, emboldening (yes, I'll say it) the racists, skinheads, and bigots to come out and say what they want to say. And apparently they're everywhere. >_<



The people on both extreme sides are just as bad as each other.  Saying a particular party had anything to do with it, would mean the divide didn't exist prior.   

I think anyone that drags a heavy political bias here, to the point that they show contempt, can't ride some grey area that they can hide in, as they call the other side out for the same thing. 

It's sad that it's ingrained itself into even being a topic at a Con, let alone a yes/no block to even grant permission to attend.  That's just a fucking pathetic way to take underhanded shots at a differing opinion, during something completely irrelevant.  

What's next? Vetting fur fabric producers to ensure it was made by the purest of their own party affiliation?

Both "sides" are fucking pathetic.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Both "sides" are fucking pathetic.





 

Once you get involved In this 2 side shit in any sort of way, and even not trying to get involved but you end up getting dragged in by being accused, you will realize how stupid all of this is...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The people on both extreme sides are just as bad as each other.  Saying a particular party had anything to do with it, would mean the divide didn't exist prior.
> 
> I think anyone that drags a heavy political bias here, to the point that they show contempt, can't ride some grey area that they can hide in, as they call the other side out for the same thing.
> 
> ...



I didn't point out a particular party. But while we're at it, I'd like to point out which major party is in the process of finishing the demolition of the middle class, which party is giving corporations essentially the largest blessing in my history, which party is tolerating and endorsing womanizing man children, and which party gave us the PATRIOT act. Democrats.

Oh, wait, my bad! Republicans! 

Someone find me an alt-left that hosts racists, bigots, and white nationalists (neo-nazis). It doesn't exist. But there IS an alt-right!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24546
> 
> Once you get involved In this 2 side shit in any sort of way, and even not trying to get involved but you end up getting dragged in by being accused, you will realize how stupid all of this is...



Yeah, it was absurd to hear about that honestly.  Simply having a conversation with someone earned a label.  

And your not even from this country lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yeah, it was absurd to hear about that honestly.  Simply having a conversation with someone earned a label.
> 
> And your not even from this country lol


Yeah it just goes to show you how the alt-left can be just or even shittier then the alt-right.

That's why I refuse to do anything political even though all of the media is trying to get young 18 year olds like me to vote n shit


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yeah it just goes to show you how the alt-left can be just or even shittier then the alt-right.
> 
> That's why I refuse to do anything political even though all of the media is trying to get young 18 year olds like me to vote n shit



What is the alt-left?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What is the alt-left?


A group that I dont give 10 flying fucks about


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> A group that I dont give 10 flying fucks about



Probably because it doesn't exist.

www.wired.com: What's the 'Alt-Left'? For Starters, Not a Thing


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Probably because it doesn't exist.
> 
> www.wired.com: What's the 'Alt-Left'? For Starters, Not a Thing


See thats how much i really dont care about this shit
And you did say alt-left too sooo


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 1, 2017)

I look away for what seems like a few hours and 5 pages are added. I then watch this thread and nothing happens.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> See thats how much i really dont care about this shit
> And you did say alt-left too sooo



Yeah, I ask people to define things to see what definitions they come up with, and if they can come back with supporting evidence. Then I go from there.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I didn't point out a particular party. But while we're at it, I'd like to point out which major party is in the process of finishing the demolition of the middle class, which party is giving corporations essentially the largest blessing in my history, which party is tolerating and endorsing womanizing man children, and which party gave us the PATRIOT act. Democrats.
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad! Republicans!
> 
> Someone find me an alt-left that hosts racists, bigots, and white nationalists (neo-nazis). It doesn't exist. But there IS an alt-right!



I don't care who is blamed for what over time. People are always so busy complaining about things, they don't think to try and actively solve them.  Neither side is doing that.  They just sit around bitching about the other side. 

Even now, you're trying to drop as much political spin as possible.  I could counter with things BOTH sides do wrong, but it won't come of anything other than a firmer position (and I truly don't give a flying fuck anyways).  I'm certainly not going to blame an extremist group for what laws are passed or not, or why the actual government is doing things the way it is.  They don't show up on Capitol Hill to run this country.  That's what fixes shit.  Not two groups of twatwaffles yelling at each other from opposite sides of the street.  I've lived through quite a few changes in power, and I'm sorry, and it hasn't changed much over the past 4 decades.  These groups have always been there, and they aren't any louder or quieter than before.  

That podcast hit it right on the head though.  I could care less which way you put your toilet paper on the holder, if you're here and not a fucktard, I'm cool with you.  If I want to discuss politics, I'll find a forum for that.  I'm here to enjoy the company of others who enjoy this fandom.  Sergals don't have politics  

And I recently watched a representive give a hearing, talking about how if you put too many soldiers on one side of Guam, the island would tip over lol.  Seriously?  Get these idiots out of there...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I ask people to define things to see what definitions they come up with, and if they can come back with supporting evidence. Then I go from there.


Well you got my answer, i simply just dont give a shit


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't care who is blamed for what over time. People are always so busy complaining about things, they don't think to try and actively solve them.  Neither side is doing that.  They just sit around bitching about the other side.
> 
> Even now, you're trying to drop as much political spin as possible.  I could counter with things BOTH sides do wrong, but it won't come of anything other than a firmer position (and I truly don't give a flying fuck anyways).  I'm certainly not going to blame an extremist group for what laws are passed or not, or why the actual government is doing things the way it is.  They don't show up on Capitol Hill to run this country.  That's what fixes shit.  Not two groups of twatwaffles yelling at each other from opposite sides of the street.  I've lived through quite a few changes in power, and I'm sorry, and it hasn't changed much over the past 4 decades.  These groups have always been there, and they aren't any louder or quieter than before.
> 
> ...



Why don't you give a flying fuck? I'm quite concerned about the current state of affairs. You and I hold the future in our hands.

And on the contrary, I'm readily convinced of thing when people use facts and data to prove their points. But the problem is that the Republican party has become the party of Destruction. They want to repeal, deregulate, repeal, and keep going. They're not coming up with anything better on their own. 

And I'll be fair. I never agreed with Obama's individual insurance mandate, and I couldn't believe the SCOTUS approved it, either. 

At least Obama talked in complete sentences. 

"And I recently watched a representive give a hearing" That was quite a while ago, actually.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Nsp: "You Spin Me Round (Like A Record)"
(originally by Dead or Alive)

If I, I get to know your name
Well if I, could trace your private number, baby

All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
I want some, want some

I set my sights on you
(And no one else will do)
And I, I've got to have my way now, baby

All I know is that to me
You look like you're havin' fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round
You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round

I, I got to be your friend now, baby
And I, would like to move in just a little bit closer

All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round
You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round

I want your love
I want your love

I want your love
I want your love

All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round
You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round

You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round
You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round

You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round
You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round
Like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round

*Fuck the politic talk and listen to this good shit*


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Nsp: "You Spin Me Round (Like A Record)"
> (originally by Dead or Alive)
> 
> If I, I get to know your name
> ...


Is that the only band you listen to?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

I'll be even clearer about it then. 

I don't give a fuck about the people that aren't making the laws, and just yelling at the top of their lungs.  Ain't doing a damn thing but making noise.  Same shit happened during the last administration.   Party line voting is the death of both sides.  Zero individualism, and shows that apparently they can't think for themselves.  It's all about MY TEAM, not MY COUNTRY.

Besides, Democrats have had Chicago for decades.  Shining ray of love and hope.  Just because you want some discourse.  Both sides are inept right now.

And I clearly said I just watched it, not it just happened.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Is that the only band you listen to?


Honestly yes atm and skrillex too, im to lazy to add real stuff to my ipod


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Honestly yes atm and skrillex too, im to lazy to add real stuff to my ipod



You better vet the political party of everyone involved with producing that track.  I heard the shirt was made by a person who voted for turtle immigration policies lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Honestly yes atm and skrillex too, im to lazy to add real stuff to my ipod


Ahhh these young people and their music :^p


BahgDaddy said:


>


That's more like it !


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll be even clearer about it then.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about the people that aren't making the laws, and just yelling at the top of their lungs.  Ain't doing a damn thing but making noise.  Same shit happened during the last administration.   Party line voting is the death of both sides.  Zero individualism, and shows that apparently they can't think for themselves.  It's all about MY TEAM, not MY COUNTRY.



I'm agreeing with you on that, or can you not tell? Radical bipartisanship is tearing this country apart. But I didn't see the Obama admin doing anywhere near the level of incompetent bickering as the current one. There's really no comparison.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Besides, Democrats have had Chicago for decades.  Shining ray of love and hope.  Just because you want some discourse.  Both sides are inept right now.



Sure, but there's also California and Oregon, both well-run liberal states. Chicago suffers from corruption, mostly, which is what afflicts any badly run situation, generally.



-..Legacy..- said:


> And I clearly said I just watched it, not it just happened.



Phraseology was unclear, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You better vet the political party of everyone involved with producing that track.  I heard the shirt was made by a person who voted for turtle immigration policies lol


What the fuck are you talking about XD 
I just like the band beacuse they are some of the coolest people out there in the music/youtube industry


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What the fuck are you talking about XD
> I just like the band beacuse they are some of the coolest people out there in the music/youtube industry



I was joking about that situation we talked about earlier.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I was joking about that situation we talked about earlier.


Ohhhh gotcha XD


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

These are the reason why this guy is my favorite person in the music industry, even though they mostly sings about dicks XD


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24547
> View attachment 24548
> These are the reason why this guy is my favorite person in the music industry, even though they mostly sings about dicks XD


These are really nice quotes. I've never payed much attention to him thus far tbh, but this makes me want to know a bit more about him.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

There's a couple artists that come to mind like that.  They were in it for the music, and nothing else.  Sure, they made money from it, but they only did it in the first place, because it moved them.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> These are really nice quotes. I've never payed much attention to him thus far tbh, but this makes me want to know a bit more about him.


From what he talks about himself on the lets play channel that he co-host he's been through alot of shit in his younger years, and now that his music has taken off alot in the last year you can tell he does it out of enjoyment rather then money just by watching his concerts. He's a good guy

 here's a podcast were he talks all about that stuff too, I think. haven't watched it in a long time


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> From what he talks about himself on the lets play channel that he co-host he's been through alot of shit in his younger years, and now that his music has taken off alot in the last year you can tell he does it out of enjoyment rather then money just by watching his concerts. He's a good guy
> 
> here's a podcast were he talks all about that stuff too, I think. haven't watched it in a long time


Thanks, will give it a listen


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

I keep poking my head in here and forgetting to post u_u


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

It's all good.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

@Crimcyan I like the updated avatar!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> @Crimcyan I like the updated avatar!


Thanks! The artist did a good job on it!


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I keep poking my head in here and forgetting to post u_u



Hey there, nice to see you about. Things seem to have calmed down here, which is nice! Hope you're doing OK, there.

Again, up from a nap here, after reading in bed by my cat, who has the power to make anyone fall asleep!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> These are the reason why this guy is my favorite person in the music industry, even though they mostly sings about dicks XD



I no longer have a problem with that, lol!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> Hey there, nice to see you about. Things seem to have calmed down here, which is nice! Hope you're doing OK, there.
> 
> Again, up from a nap here, after reading in bed by my cat, who has the power to make anyone fall asleep!


Hi Simo  I'm doing okay, all things considering. Looking forward to the weekend and hopefully some relaxation after everything that happened this week.

I should go to bed soon... both cats like to pile on top of me, especially when it's cold!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Simo  I'm doing okay, all things considering. Looking forward to the weekend and hopefully some relaxation after everything that happened this week.
> 
> I should go to bed soon... both cats like to pile on top of me, especially when it's cold!


Take some rest, it's important! 

I keep forgetting that it's winter in the US now.


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Simo  I'm doing okay, all things considering. Looking forward to the weekend and hopefully some relaxation after everything that happened this week.
> 
> I should go to bed soon... both cats like to pile on top of me, especially when it's cold!



Good to hear! Cats really are such a comfort. Nothing like a warm purring cat laying on you, to bring about a feeling of peace and calm, on a cool fall day.

@Sarachaga : And I keep forgetting it's (probably) almost summer, in Australia!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> Good to hear! Cats really are such a comfort. Nothing like a warm purring cat laying on you, to bring about a feeling of peace and calm, on a cool fall day.



Maybe a cuddly skunk, too.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Take some rest, it's important!
> 
> I keep forgetting that it's winter in the US now.


Winter in SOME parts, lol. I'm in central Texas and we usually don't get it too bad here. It's cool but not totally miserable. I'm eating gelato right now though, after spending 10 minutes trying to get the lid off u_u then I'll feed the cats and probably head to bed.


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Maybe a cuddly skunk, too.



Aw, that would be nice! Growing up, our neighbors had a very calm (de-scenetd) pet skunk. Less squirmy than many rabbits and cats, liked to be held close, against your chest, in this certain way. But also very mischevious, and nosy. I must have been 7 at the time, so it's always a fond memory, of these odd neighbors, with the pet skunk.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Take some rest, it's important!
> 
> I keep forgetting that it's winter in the US now.



It was mid 60s today in Alabama lol.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> Good to hear! Cats really are such a comfort. Nothing like a warm purring cat laying on you, to bring about a feeling of peace and calm, on a cool fall day.



Until one of them starts attacking your feet under the covers, lol! Although my kitten is way more cuddly than my 9 year old kitty. She mostly prefers to lay on my pillow. I have aptly nickname her "Pillowsnatcher"!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Winter in SOME parts, lol. I'm in central Texas and we usually don't get it too bad here. It's cool but not totally miserable. I'm eating gelato right now though, after spending 10 minutes trying to get the lid off u_u then I'll feed the cats and probably head to bed.


Nothing like a good gelato ! Don't get brain freeze ^^


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Nothing like a good gelato ! Don't get brain freeze ^^


Strangely enough, I don't get brain freeze o_o just tooth pain where the enamel is worn down. Although one of my cats is staring at me intently while I eat this.......


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Strangely enough, I don't get brain freeze o_o just tooth pain where the enamel is worn down. Although one of my cats is staring at me intently while I eat this.......


Ouch, tooth pain due to cold is terrible :c
I don't know whether or not feeding ice cream to a cat is a good idea, and that's one of the reasons why I don't own pets xp


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Until one of them starts attacking your feet under the covers, lol! Although my kitten is way more cuddly than my 9 year old kitty. She mostly prefers to lay on my pillow. I have aptly nickname her "Pillowsnatcher"!



Reminds me of a kitty I had that passed away a few years back: But as a kitten, for about a year, he had this habit of lunging at you feet under the covers, whenever you moved them! He was very gentle, aside from this adolescent foot-attacking phase : )


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Here in canada we have been in our igloo's all the time at least our dog sleds don't freeze up like our cars.
I wish our summers were like the US's winter's.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Ouch, tooth pain due to cold is terrible :c
> I don't know whether or not feeding ice cream to a cat is a good idea, and that's one of the reasons why I don't own pets xp


Cats are lactose intolerant, so feeding them ice cream isn't a good idea! Besides, I don't give mine table scraps at all, unless it is unseasoned tuna fish.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Simo said:


> Reminds me of a kitty I had that passed away a few years back: But as a kitten, for about a year, he had this habit of lunging at you feet under the covers, whenever you moved them! He was very gentle, aside from this adolescent foot-attacking phase : )



It's been many years since I've raised a kitten. Mine is about 8 months old now, so getting closer to an adult, but still very much a kitten in almost every other aspect haha. When he's not testing my patience by getting into things he's not supposed to, he's a very loving and cuddly boy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Cats are lactose intolerant, so feeding them ice cream isn't a good idea! Besides, I don't give mine table scraps at all, unless it is unseasoned tuna fish.


Good to know!
How many cats do you have?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good to know!
> How many cats do you have?



Crazy Cat Lady Starter Set lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Good to know!
> How many cats do you have?


I just have two. And I also have a rabbit 

@-..Legacy..- I have no shame!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Crazy Cat Lady Starter Set lol


My aunt's a crazy cat lady. The only two things she talks about are her cats and banking (thrilling conversations, I can assure you)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> My aunt's a crazy cat lady. The only two things she talks about are her cats and banking (thrilling conversations, I can assure you)



I was down to one cat for the longest time after one of mine passed last December. I adopted the kitten in July as a companion for my my 9 year old, since she gets separation anxiety. I can only handle two though, plus the bunny. Not enough space and I don't have oodles of money for lots of animals when it comes to vet care!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> My aunt's a crazy cat lady. The only two things she talks about are her cats and banking (thrilling conversations, I can assure you)



I can't say much, I ran a 401.3c pitbull rescue.  At one time we had 11 dogs all over the place lol.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I was down to one cat for the longest time after one of mine passed last December. I adopted the kitten in July as a companion for my my 9 year old, since she gets separation anxiety. I can only handle two though, plus the bunny. Not enough space and I don't have oodles of money for lots of animals when it comes to vet care!


I mean three animal is already quite a lot! That's impressive that you manage to take care of them!


-..Legacy..- said:


> I can't say much, I ran a 401.3c pitbull rescue.  At one time we had 11 dogs all over the place lol.


You crazy dog man lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I mean three animal is already quite a lot! That's impressive that you manage to take care of them!
> 
> You crazy dog man lol



Over two years we rehomed over 80 dogs.  It was worth it, even the difficult to rehab ones.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I mean three animal is already quite a lot! That's impressive that you manage to take care of them!



It's because I love them all ^_^


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Over two years we rehomed over 80 dogs.  It was worth it, even the difficult to rehab ones.


That's really awesome! It's good to see that there are some people out there who go out of their way to help animals


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I mean three animal is already quite a lot! That's impressive that you manage to take care of them!
> 
> You crazy dog man lol



Shhhh! Don't say anything! He's secretly Cesar Millan, The Dog Whisperer...he joined this site, after he retired from TV.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Over two years we rehomed over 80 dogs.  It was worth it, even the difficult to rehab ones.


I'd have a hard time letting them go. Heck, I took in a stray temporarily after I had just adopted my kitten, and it was hard to say goodbye to her when she got rehomed! But knowing that they go to a good family helps a lot. Plus, I get photo updates


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here in canada we have been in our igloo's all the time at least our dog sleds don't freeze up like our cars.
> I wish our summers were like the US's winter's.



I live on the West Coast now. Now I get winters with no snow, lots of rain, and no temps below 30.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I live on the West Coast now. Now I get winters with no snow, lots of rain, and no temps below 30.


There's a huge climate change right at the US Canada border


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Simo said:


> Shhhh! Don't say anything! He's secretly Cesar Millan, The Dog Whisperer...he joined this site, after he retired from TV.



I do respect Cesar, but his techniques won't work on all of them.  Just like people, they all had their own personalities.  I mostly worked with rescued bait dogs, and a few former money dogs (mostly due to physically being able to handle them better).  So either super jittery, or 100% fuck everything.  

The majority of the adopts were already great dogs we saved from local county shelters, and a great network to get them homes within a week.  The only reason Solace ended, was the divorce.  She didn't have the money, I didn't have the time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> There's a huge climate change right at the US Canada border



We can be broadly divided into 5 climates.

Climate 1: West Coast - temperate, mild, lovely, extremely diverse and beautiful.
Climate 2: Giant desert. Lots of rocks, sand, mountains, and sage grass. A few pronghorn and some casinos are the dominant wildlife.
Climate 3: East coast. Hot and humid in the summer, cold and wet in the winter, usually smells bad. Hates West Coast.
Climate 4: Midwest. Humid in the summer, frozen in the winter, climate usually tries to kill you on a weekly basis somehow.
Climate 5: Lower tropical region - alligators and fucking 10 pound fucking mosquitos.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 2, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Climate 5: Lower tropical region - alligators and fucking 10 pound fucking mosquitos.



Subtropical*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Will vouch for mosquitos and gators 

You forgot cottonmouths, coral snakes, and deep fried anything lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Deep fried sergal


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Subtropical*



Yeah, I was feeling intellectually lazy atm.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Will vouch for mosquitos and gators
> 
> You forgot cottonmouths, coral snakes, and deep fried anything lol



Oh dear god yep. Tornados, too - I DO NOT miss those! I do miss the pastoral scenery of the Ozarks, though.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh dear god yep. Tornados, too - I DO NOT miss those! I do miss the pastoral scenery of the Ozarks, though.



Can't beat a long hike through Appalachia though, or kayaking through some backwater.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Deep fried sergal



You're just mad you can't have hot Sergal Sausage


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You're just mad you can't have hot Sergal Sausage



I've never tried shark before! *CHOMP*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You're just mad you can't have hot Sergal Sausage


OwO over 9000 times


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2017)

Well, that escalated quickly


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Well, that escalated quickly



Depends entirely on blood pressure


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Depends entirely on blood pressure


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
Welll I am a fox


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> Welll I am a fox



There's not enough blood to run both brains at once. Lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There's not enough blood to run both brains at once. Lol


*fox is to dumb to figure out what that means soooo*
MORE OF THIS SHIT


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *fox is to dumb to figure out what that means soooo*
> MORE OF THIS SHITView attachment 24551


This image? Again?
Eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 2, 2017)

When you take a shit and it comes out so smoothly


 
That you shove it up your ass so you can shit it again


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Lol wow.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

Wow indeed.
Words fail me


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> This image? Again?
> Eeeeeeeeeeee



The fox is pretty cute...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *fox is to dumb to figure out what that means soooo*
> MORE OF THIS SHITView attachment 24551



*drools* *finds sock*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The fox is pretty cute...


Lol, what are you a furry?

Oh wait....


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2017)

owo


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The fox is pretty cute...


I agree though.


Crimcyan said:


> Lol, what are you a furry?
> 
> Oh wait....


Hmmm


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I agree though.
> 
> Hmmm
> View attachment 24553


I SWEAR I'M NOT A NORMIE DISGUISED AS A FURRY TO TAKE DOWN THE FANDOM XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I agree though.
> 
> Hmmm
> View attachment 24553


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I SWEAR I'M NOT A NORMIE DISGUISED AS A FURRY TO TAKE DOWN THE FANDOM XD


Prove it!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Prove it!


Yeah wellll here's my fox head!


Spoiler: Pic harrison this full fox head is in my shop








See my full fox head!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yeah wellll here's my fox head!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic harrison this full fox head is in my shop
> ...


Hmm fox head...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

This thread is batty. 

But it's not a bat.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hmm fox head...
> View attachment 24555


It does have a picture of a fox doesn't it

Ok fine maybe I don't have a suit


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ok fine maybe I don't have a suit



I don't have one of Coma either.  I plan on building my own, eventually. Even if I did, I'm not sure when I'd really get a chance to wear it anyways, in all honesty.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It does have a picture of a fox doesn't it
> 
> Ok fine maybe I don't have a suit


Haha , I knew it. We have been infiltrated 


-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't have one of Coma either.  I plan on building my own, eventually. Even if I did, I'm not sure when I'd really get a chance to wear it anyways, in all honesty.


Use it to make youtube videos or something. Coma seems like a cool character so seeing a suit of him would be awesome!

 I'm trying to make a fursuit head at the moment, but the results are meh.  It's a fun process though.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

You peoples have a good night, I'm heading to bed now


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't have one of Coma either.  I plan on building my own, eventually. Even if I did, I'm not sure when I'd really get a chance to wear it anyways, in all honesty.


Become the new mascot for your work

I'm not sure if I would get one, I was originally planning on getting one once Im out of school and with a job, but now I'm moving to Edmonton for work so I might get one once back in BC


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You peoples have a good night, I'm heading to bed now


Goodnight o/


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You peoples have a good night, I'm heading to bed now


Don't dream of that cute fox too much


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Use it to make youtube videos or something. Coma seems like a cool character so seeing a suit of him would be awesome!.



Thanks for the compliment!

When I do, I'm going big or not at all. It's going to be a fully carbon fiber armored Sergal.  

Being in Alabama though, I'm sure some drunk hill jack would try shooting at me if I went outside in it lol.


----------



## Simo (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> When I do, I'm going big or not at all. It's going to be a fully carbon fiber armored Sergal.
> 
> Being in Alabama though, I'm sure some drunk hill jack would try shooting at me if I went outside in it lol.



oooh perfect for dipping in glue and then feathers! :v


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> When I do, I'm going big or not at all. It's going to be a fully carbon fiber armored Sergal.
> 
> Being in Alabama though, I'm sure some drunk hill jack would try shooting at me if I went outside in it lol.



They'll figure you're some occult pagan demon worshipper or something. Or a flat out alien.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 2, 2017)

It's 2 AM and I'm thinking "What am I going to make to eat?". It dawned on me how much I can't do with 1/4 of a kitchen.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 2, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>



Odd, I have that soundtrack, as well as maybe a dozen or so 70s era 'trucker' sorts of albums in my collection! Certainly an interesting genre : )


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Simo said:


> Odd, I have that soundtrack, as well as maybe a dozen or so 70s era 'trucker' sorts of albums in my collection! Certainly an interesting genre : )


I don't have that many, or any actually, but I love this song. There's something nostalgic about the 70s. I'd say it was a pretty good time for our country. The cars were all basically hideous.


----------



## Simo (Dec 2, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't have that many, or any actually, but I love this song. There's something nostalgic about the 70s. I'd say it was a pretty good time for our country. The cars were all basically hideous.



Oooof, they were, except, say the very early 70s, as cars go. But there was some great music, that is very funny, as it's aged. And it was a very mellow time, all in all.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

I should not be allowed to name custom pizza's...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24566
> I should not be allowed to name custom pizza's...



Gastrointestinal Distress would also be appropriate lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Gastrointestinal Distress would also be appropriate lol


Ok yeah.. I shouldn't be allowed to make the pizza either, the thing does seem like death on a bread XD


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 2, 2017)

*Waiting for someone to make a boneless pizza joke, well technically I just did so excuse me 
dis meme died so I'm going to show my self out.*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> *Waiting for someone to make a boneless pizza joke, well technically I just did so excuse me
> dis meme died so I'm going to show my self out.*


I take orders for a pizza place and some kid asked for a boneless pizza i told him to continue to prank calling beacuse he is just wasting his time while I get paid to listen to his stupidity. He hung up right after XD


----------



## Mabus (Dec 2, 2017)

:3
*woofs at all the fuzzy faces*


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 2, 2017)

If I ever deliver pizza to door to door I'm just going to blast this


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> *woofs at all the fuzzy faces*





 
*yerfs back in happy birthday*


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 2, 2017)

@Mabus Happy Birthday you fluffy fluff ball


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> *woofs at all the fuzzy faces*



*Brings out a woofer cookie, with a candle on it*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 2, 2017)

Yaaaay! \ ^<^ /


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

*sings Happy birthday*


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

*Gives Mabus Birthday-treats*




Fresh from FA


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

*comes back from rp section acting like I didnt do anything*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *comes back from rp section acting like I didnt do anything*


owo
Whats dis


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> owo
> Whats dis


Mistakes, mistakes were made, just another stupid thread made by me to see if anyone takes it serious XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> owo
> Whats dis



The reason he's hiding online status. 

Dirty, dirty vulpine lol.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Mistakes, mistakes were made, just another stupid thread made by me to see if anyone takes it serious XD



Thought you meant “another” kind of RP for a moment xD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Thought you meant “another” kind of RP for a moment xD



"Crim does Canada", the furry sequel to the smash hit, "Debbie does Dallas" lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> "Crim does Canada", the furry sequel to the smash hit, "Debbie does Dallas" lol


OwO an entire country compared to a city... Imma get famous from doing that shit XD


----------



## Mabus (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> OwO an entire country compared to a city... Imma get famous from doing that shit XD



*casually woofs* :V


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *casually woofs* :V


*gives the birthday woofer a cookie*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 2, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *gives the birthday woofer a cookie*





 
Yaaaaay!


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


Is this you?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 2, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Is this you?


No xD
This image just looks all happy... like i feel :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy birthday @Mabus ! *hugs*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Happy birthday @Mabus ! *hugs*


Yay! Thanks bunbun! ^<^


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Yay! Thanks bunbun! ^<^


*brings you homemade brownies and cookies and cheesecakes* :3


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 2, 2017)

There is no one in the house with me what should I do?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> There is no one in the house with me what should I do?


Run around naked while singing at the top of your lungs, of course!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 2, 2017)

I need help deciding which side of a poster is going to show when I put it up.

This side?



or this side?


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> This side?


I don't know why but it looks better than the other side!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy birthday @Mabus


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 2, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24579
> Yaaaaay!


Oh it's your birthday really? Then happy one.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm Rick Sanchez and this is Rick and Morty


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy Mabus day ! :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 2, 2017)

Probably the best formation our group has done in a while with this many planes.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Track day


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24588 View attachment 24589
> Track day


electric or nitro-engines?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> electric or nitro-engines?




 
Electric 1:10, I don't run nitro at the moment and my 1:8 electric is to big for this track


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 2, 2017)

I just tried to make a normal TV evening with my parents.
We started watching some thriller, and ended watching a series where a musculous wrestler and a weaboo moderator are whipping each other with towels.
Just as the moderator formed a giant dick of his towel i thought:
"Hey, instead watching this i could go write shit on furaffinity."
It is kinda sad the decision took me over five minutes.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 2, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Ja beobachten tu ich die ganze Szene schon seit 1-2 Monaten aber seit .. Ich denke jetzt 3 wochen?... möchte ich aktiv dabei sein!


du glücklicher.
Ich verschwende (?) jetzt schon fast 1 jahr in der "szene" , wenn man das so nennen kann.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> I just tried to make a normal TV evening with my parents.
> We started watching some thriller, and ended watching a series where a musculous wrestler and a weaboo moderator are whipping each other with towels.
> Just as the moderator formed a giant dick of his towel i thought:
> "Hey, instead watching this i could go write shit on furaffinity."
> It is kinda sad the decision took me over five minutes.


What's the name of this show?
(For research purposes xp)


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> du glücklicher.
> Ich verschwende (?) jetzt schon fast 1 jahr in der "szene" , wenn man das so nennen kann.


warum verschwenden?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> What's the name of this show?
> (For research purposes xp)


It's a german show (Die beste whow der welt. Station Pro7)
It also contained a bingo variant where they emitted bingo counts of the color of a upside down tossed guy's head and other... things.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> It's a german show (Die beste whow der welt. Station Pro7)
> It also contained a bingo variant where they emitted bingo counts of the color of a upside down tossed guy's head and other... things.


I'm gonna watch it. The only other german show I watch is Tatort xp


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 2, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> warum verschwenden?


weil ich unterm strich nix mache.
Aber tu dir selbst nen gefallen und denk nicht weiter über die antwort nach.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 2, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I don't know why but it looks better than the other side!


Probably because there are no leaves covering up the top and bottom


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm gonna watch it. The only other german show I watch is Tatort xp


wtf. Are you over 50?
And, uh, why you watching german shows? The most ain't even good.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> wtf. Are you over 50?


Hahaha
No but my uncle is. He lives in Hamburg and each time I go visit we watch tatort


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hahaha
> No but my uncle is. He lives in Hamburg and each time I go visit we watch tatort


That makes more sense. Usually only granpas watch ARD anyways.
(It's our national channel along with ZDF)


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 2, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> It's a german show (Die beste whow der welt. Station Pro7)
> It also contained a bingo variant where they emitted bingo counts of the color of a upside down tossed guy's head and other... things.


Damn, that's some German kinky s***. Thriller to Whip action. What else do they have on TV there? Also... 

I came to post here today that I smoked catnip because, reasons... 

It... 

Was... 

LIT. 

SERIOUSLY, IT'S ACTUALLY NOT BAD BUT IM REALLY SORRY TO MY CAT NAMED STAR. BUT ILL GIVE THAT S*** AN 8 OUTTA 10!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> That makes more sense. Usually only granpas watch ARD anyways.
> (It's our national channel along with ZDF)


I mean it ain't that bad. There's definitely more action than in Derrick xD


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I mean it ain't that bad. There's definitely more action than in Derrick xD


Lets say the following. Netflix always wins. (meanwhile)
And @Leinad433 that's the new generation to you....
...no, i dont know why but for some reasons behind a non-commercial's mind the sender choosed this two idiots (not the wrestler.) to be something like our new saturday night showmans.


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

Another german show which is with those two people:


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 2, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Lets say the following. Netflix always wins. (meanwhile)
> And @Leinad433 that's the new generation to you....
> ...no, i dont know why but for some reasons behind a non-commercial's mind the sender choosed this two idiots (not the wrestler.) to be something like our new saturday night showmans.


If they both have banter within them then it's not bad, just whipping each other with towels/dick shaping would come off more strange than an actual show lol. Especially watching that with the family might be cringe worthy. 

Tbh, the brits have weird duos / trios 
Ant & Dec are prob our main duo, 
We have Keith lemon,

 if you like Lemons... 

AND KEITH.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 2, 2017)

Leinad433 said:


> I came to post here today that I smoked catnip because, reasons...
> 
> It...
> 
> ...


Be careful!  Catnip will do weird things to you...


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 2, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Be careful!  Catnip will do weird things to you...



What did I just watch lol 
Tbh that's not a bad way to go. 
The whole squad can become the alpha pack.
F*** it, I'm smoking the whole box, come join if you want some of that feline greatness inside yah.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 2, 2017)

The series ended. They ended up hosting a hoax of a dating service with a real jury trying to find a real pair in a bunch of random people that were picked from the watchers.
To lift the sense behind it: The goal of the show was that the two weird germans mentioned above were supposed to make "good" show ideas that were played ina  kind of showcase to show the show's watchers what they could expect from it. At the end the watchers were supposed to pick out the best idea.
After all, "Bingoman" won. 
Feel free to google it. But be warned: The cringe level...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

_[Marioraptor:]_
What up, bitch?! I got a 1UP, bitch!
What's inside that Question Block? It's my dick!
It's-a-me a-Mario I'm more Italian than pastrami
I'll take you by the peaches and give you the hot salami
I saved you from dragons and evil Boos that are spooky
Must I be a raccoon to get inside your Tanooki?
I will mount you like Yoshi and show you things you've never seen
My mushroom's now mega if you know what I mean
So suck it!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2017)

And here I am binge watching Downton Abbey...


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> And here I am binge watching Downton Abbey...


Haven't watched a single episode in my life x'D


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

If the show doesn't involve dragons and balls then i haven't seen it
.....
That sounds like i described a bad porn....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

So I've come to the conclusion, there are a lot of low key human pups in Huntsville.  Thanks @Mr. Fox for posting such a detailed video earlier.  

Now I see legit dog collars on people everywhere.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So I've come to the conclusion, there are a lot of low key human pups in Huntsville.  Thanks @Mr. Fox for posting such a detailed video earlier.
> 
> Now I see legit dog collars on people everywhere.


Join them ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Join them ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯



Haha no.  Not into experiencing the whole dominant/submissive bdsm culture thing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So I've come to the conclusion, there are a lot of low key human pups in Huntsville.  Thanks @Mr. Fox for posting such a detailed video earlier.
> 
> Now I see legit dog collars on people everywhere.


You're welcome.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You're welcome.



Dick lol.  Could have went a little while longer, without realizing that lol.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Dick lol.  Could have went a little while longer, without realizing that lol.


Ain't I a stinker?

I guess the upside is it's not always just fetware.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ain't I a stinker?
> 
> I guess the upside is it's not always just fetware.



Lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Fur cons seem lit XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

*Facepalm*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

All this makes me want to go to vancoufur in march to watch all this shit happen lmao


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)

You'd think promoters and planners wouldn't try to accentuate perceptions. 

What's next? Grading mursuit performances?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> What's next? Grading mursuit performances?


Wellllll some cons do have adult sections XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Fur cons seem lit XD
> View attachment 24611 View attachment 24612View attachment 24613



WTF about the HIV rooms? LOL?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> WTF about the HIV rooms? LOL?


I don't fucking know i just saw all this on twitter XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't fucking know i just saw all this on twitter XD



Apparently some tests only take about 20 minutes, sooooo... mursuit competition? "LOOK GUYS, mine has a better flap right here! And a magic zipper, too!!!!!"


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

Like what I don't get is that alot of furries are trying the hardest they can to make this fandom not seem like a sex thing, but then cons go and have hiv testing like this, and booths for bad dragon, and probably mursuit booths too


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Like what I don't get is that alot of furries are trying the hardest they can to make this fandom not seem like a sex thing, but then cons go and have hiv testing like this, and *booths for bad dragon*, and probably mursuit booths too



Yeaaaaaaah... we all know where THEY advertise, I'm sure.


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 3, 2017)

>Bad Dragon is mentioned

Hello there OuO


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> Hello there OuO



Hi there yourself!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 3, 2017)

There's going to be a lot of this with my course next year.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> >Bad Dragon is mentioned
> 
> Hello there OuO



*closes certain browser tabs* Uh... hi!


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 3, 2017)

Fufufu

o3o How's it going.

*Lies in bed in burrito cat mode*

I heard someone mention a certain bad dragon °~°


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Ummmm it definitely wasn't mee


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 3, 2017)

Mmmmmmmmmmhm u,.u

Well dont mind me carry on.. Ill be in burrito cat mode keeping my eyes on ya. ~.~


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

"burrito cat"

I have no idea what that means... I hope it isn't ground-up cat in a burrito.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

I like burrito cats. Also I'm not opposed to anything really.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

But it seems like a demon burrito cat O.O


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> But it seems like a demon burrito cat O.O



That's just the extra spicy version


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's just the extra spicy version



Lots of hot sauce?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's just the extra spicy version


OwO


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


As I'm playing Pocket Mortys


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> As I'm playing Pocket Mortys



Nice

Love the show...

Rick's my hero


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Me tonight:





Me tomorrow morning:





#Worth it


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Me tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rick is my Spirit Animal


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Me looking at this thread:


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Me looking at this thread:View attachment 24617


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

At least I've finally managed to accomplish something today lol 



https://imgur.com/P9CelUq


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Rick is my Spirit Animal



He's one hell of a character,the show goes pretty deep too.

Love science,currently digesting this earlier today...

www.collective-evolution.com: New Theory: Consciousness Doesn’t Reside In The Brain Or Same Dimension


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> At least I've finally managed to accomplish something today lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/P9CelUq



Nice detail on the fur!!

Using your current Avatar as a template?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nice detail on the fur!!
> 
> Using your current Avatar as a template?



Nope, although the markings won't change.  This is a somewhat younger version, so shorter fur, muzzle, etc.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Slow day today...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Slow day today...


Its nite, dum fuk


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Slow day today...



Work?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

My name is biff and im here to yiff

Is biff even a actual name?
Immmm dead tired


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nope, although the markings won't change.  This is a somewhat younger version, so shorter fur, muzzle, etc.



Well hope you share,that'd be cool


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Pfffft...pussy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Well hope you share,that'd be cool



There's still a few things I'm not keen with, so tomorrow I'll see how I feel about it overall.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> My name is biff and im here to yiff



Wolfjob anyone?


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There's still a few things I'm not keen with, so tomorrow I'll see how I feel about it overall.



Art is personal expression,take your time...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Wolfjob anyone?


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Wolfjob anyone?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

This place gets werid at night ;]


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> This place gets werid at night ;]



When is it ever normal?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

LOL I don't even know where you guys find shit like that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> LOL I don't even know where you guys find shit like that.



Your internetting is weak lol.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Your internetting is weak lol.



No it's not.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> This place gets werid at night ;]



I get weird at night with a day off... Liquor night is no help

Besides it is a full moon here in Central Alberta....Awooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> When is it ever normal?


Yourrr not my SUPFURVISOR


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 24619



FAF in a nutshell eh?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 24619


Im here for the art and memes
But my concussion made me interested in furry shit somehow and now im here XD


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yourrr not my SUPFURVISOR


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im here for the art and memes



I'm here for the extremely questionable jokes.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm here for the extremely questionable jokes.



I can actually go too far with that at the best of times.

#Sorry,not sorry


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I can actually go too far with that at the best of times.
> 
> #Sorry,not sorry


#knotsorry


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm here for the extremely questionable jokes.



There can't be questions, if they are the answers lol


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Everybody at least having a good weekend so far?


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

On second thought I guess it's Sunday morning for most....

I get Sun/Mondays off....It's Saterday morning for me


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Its hell for me i work tommorow
I forgot how to get into my house


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Its hell for me i work tommorow
> I forgot how to get into my house



Tie a bow around a rock and smash a window.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Tie a bow around a rock and smash a window.


I was using my car key to get into my house


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> #knotsorry



Circle circle dot dot,I got my coolie shot...You think that girl is hot?

I think I rather knot


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Last man standing on open chat I guess...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 3, 2017)

Guuuyzzz, we have a serious problem, FA isn't letting anyone post!!! AAAAAAAAAAA THIS IS BAAD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Guuuyzzz, we have a serious problem, FA isn't letting anyone post!!! AAAAAAAAAAA THIS IS BAAD


Ah, so everyone can have a moment of silence to reflect?


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 3, 2017)

(Late)
A burrito cat is when you roll up in your blanket and only your face is popping out :3


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Don't drink and post


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 3, 2017)

You know guys, i was late home last night, aruond 3:30 AM. So my wife asked where i have been so long.
I told her that i just went home earlier as suddenly two russian fought on the boardwalk. Then Spiderman came along, but he just watched them fight.
And then Batman appeared all of a sudden and busted Spiderman, then Santa Claus came to help Spiderman! He kicked Batman's ass until he fleed!
My wife of course was pissed.
"You have been drunk again!" she yelled.
"Late on the pub like always! And what a stupid story you tell!"
To my luck i recorded everything in this night...


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> You know guys, i was late home last night, aruond 3:30 AM. So my wife asked where i have been so long.
> I told her that i just went home earlier as suddenly two russian fought on the boardwalk. Then Spiderman came along, but he just watched them fight.
> And then Batman appeared all of a sudden and busted Spiderman, then Santa Claus came to help Spiderman! He kicked Batman's ass until he fleed!
> My wife of course was pissed.
> ...



Vodka not included


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Full dumb achieved

I'm gonna pay for this to tomorrow...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ah, so everyone can have a moment of silence to reflect?


Yes. It was deep.


----------



## Simo (Dec 3, 2017)

Ah...was up too early today! One thing I love in the cool months are naps...it feels so good to hibernate and I also tend to have very vivid dreams...which I really enjoy...they are almost better than movies to me. Dreamt I could tame falcons last night and woke up oddly happy and refreshed.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

I should study for a test and get good grade beacuse my parents will kill me if I don't... But it's hard for me to focus...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I should study for a test and get good grade beacuse my parents will kill me if I don't... But it's hard for me to focus...


And you're derping on here instead???
You're grounded


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> And you're derping on here instead???
> You're grounded


Nooooooo


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Nooooooo


Now get off the computer and do your homework young man!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Now get off the computer and do your homework young man!


Don't tell me what to do!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Don't tell me what to do!!


Oh that's right, I have no son.


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 3, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah...was up too early today! One thing I love in the cool months are naps...it feels so good to hibernate and I also tend to have very vivid dreams...which I really enjoy...they are almost better than movies to me. Dreamt I could tame falcons last night and woke up oddly happy and refreshed.


Every time I try to "hibernate" I get lost in a coma for 24hours then wake up on the frontroom floor with rule 34 on my TV. 

Seriously, my dreams keep trying to kill me. Feels like Freddy Krueger wants my ass.

Also quick question... 

WHERE CAN I BUY A CHEAP FURSUIT WHILE BEING IN THE UK? THEM SH*** ARE LIKE 1K DOWN HERE IN GOOD OL ENGLAND!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Should I get  gaint sticker of this:



To use at the bottom of my rc car as a chassis protector like this:


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

*woofs*


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 3, 2017)

*Bleats*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs*


You've been posting "woofs" every page-
"_Well-Known Woofer"_
Oh, that explains it.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You've been posting "woofs" every page-
> "_Well-Known Woofer"_
> Oh, that explains it.


Its my thing Mr. Fly :3


----------



## 134 (Dec 3, 2017)

*makes a agreeing wolf noise*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *makes a agreeing wolf noise*



*makes wolf noises in casual joyous conversation* ^<^


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Full retard...


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Full retard...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Full retard...


Why are you downing this whole thing? I'm lost here.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Why are you downing this whole thing? I'm lost here.



Because who buys middle shelf liquor to admire a full bottle?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Because who buys middle shelf liquor to admire a full bottle?


Probably a person that buys middle shelf liquor to admire it.

Though really, the time span that ramjet has been drinking it makes me wonder about the motive behind it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Probably a person that buys middle shelf liquor to admire it.
> 
> Though really, the time span that ramjet has been drinking it makes me wonder about the motive behind it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

These jokes have gotten pretty sharp, and should probably be sheathed now.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> These jokes have gotten pretty sharp, and should probably be sheathed now.


*joking wolf laugh*
“Sheath”




Comedy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *joking wolf laugh*
> “Sheath”
> 
> 
> ...



Spicy woofer is spicy this morning lol


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Spicy woofer is spicy this morning lol



Spice adds extra taste to the dimension.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Ok... I don't know what is going on here...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ok... I don't know what is going on here...



You probably wouldn't. 

Hey @Nimilex i listen to these guys a lot.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> You probably wouldn't


It's not inappropriate unless they know what it is


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 3, 2017)

I took that political compass test thing. Center-Right


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

*woofs happily* ^w^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

*wags tail* Look. I have a stick!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have a stick!


OwO there are many kind of sticks


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> OwO there are many kind of sticks



There are! Thanks for noticing! This one is from an oak tree, duh.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24635


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> I took that political compass test thing. Center-Right
> 
> View attachment 24638


And i made 8vaules test, 8values.github.io: 8values Results


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *wags tail* Look. I have a stick!



SKIG!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Why are you downing this whole thing? I'm lost here.



It's Saterday night with nothing else to do.It's my Friday and I need a challenge

Nothing else to do,small town of 150 people tops...
Watched UFC PPV with a couple of work friends in town tonight after last day of work for the week...

If Sarah was over this shit would be just getting started with a 26 ounce in

Welcome to Alberta,the Texas of Canada...We hardcore


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 3, 2017)

I missed a lot, did I?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I missed a lot, did I?



Yes. I found a stick.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes. I found a stick.


It's not just a stick, it's a stick from an oak tree


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> It's not just a stick, it's a stick from an oak tree



There are many types of sticks.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> There are many types of sticks.


And one of them is a stick from an oak tree


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Stick made from bad dragon


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Stick made from bad dragon


Unfortunately I don't own stick like that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Unfortunately I don't own stick like that



We'd be worried if you did


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> It's Saterday night with nothing else to do.It's my Friday and I need a challenge
> 
> Nothing else to do,small town of 150 people tops...
> Watched UFC PPV with a couple of work friends in town tonight...
> ...



Overeem got reckt lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Checks age oh....


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Because who buys middle shelf liquor to admire a full bottle?



Nobody with pride
It's just a challenge...

Haven't downed a 26 since my mid 20's,feel adventurous tonight


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> We'd be worried if you did


Why? It's just a toy ^^


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Probably a person that buys middle shelf liquor to admire it.
> 
> Though really, the time span that ramjet has been drinking it makes me wonder about the motive behind it.




Literally just for the hell of it


----------



## 134 (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> You probably wouldn't.
> 
> Hey @Nimilex i listen to these guys a lot.



I never heard about them but it sounds nice!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Why? It's just a toy ^^



This conversation is nuts.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome to open chat where theres like 40+ different convos going on and a few are nsfw


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Checks age oh....



Oops 19 legal drinking age in BC,sucks to be you


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> This conversation is nuts.


I got used to conversations like that


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

:L
*internal woofing*


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I got used to conversations like that



Welcome To FA open Chat
Shit gets weird late at night

Or mid afternoon sunday when you go full retard and lose track of time


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Welcome To FA open Chat
> Shit gets weird late at night


Sounds good


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Lemons with bananas.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Lemons with bananas.


What a nice banana


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

So big


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Bannannanna with leemonz


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Sounds good



Or 1:30pm in the afternoon here

WTF happened to night time






Three days off at least to recover from this retardedness


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

YO LISTEN UP HERE'S THIS PICTURE


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> YO LISTEN UP HERE'S THIS PICTURE View attachment 24642


Trying to watch Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer right now with my fam without getting a boner so I come on here and Crimcyan goes and ruins it for me


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Trying to watch Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer right now with my fam without getting a boner


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Trying to watch Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer right now with my fam without getting a boner so I come on here and Crimcyan goes and ruins it for me


FUCKING OOOOOPS >:]


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> FUCKING OOOOOPS >:]



Sorry knot sorry?


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


NO SHAME


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Trying to watch Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer right now with my fam without getting a boner so I come on here and Crimcyan goes and ruins it for me




Millennial childhood memories eh?
Always a Christmas favorite,next to A Christmas Story


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

>:3


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> NO SHAME



walang hiya

Nobody is ever gonna get this


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> NO SHAME





Ramjet556 said:


> Millennial childhood memories eh?
> Always a Christmas favorite,next to A Christmas Story



What a cute reindeer!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What a cute reindeer!


DONT YIFF RUDOLF!!!!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> DONT YIFF RUDOLF!!!!!!



Too late.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> YO LISTEN UP HERE'S THIS PICTURE View attachment 24642


 I see no problem here ^^


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Too late.


THIS IS WHY FURRIES RUIN EVERYTHING XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Im just here to hit page 900


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Im just here to hit page 900


Noble goal


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> DONT YIFF RUDOLF!!!!!!



Childhood nostalgia ruined;
Your Welcome


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Im just here to hit page 900



I missed 556


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> THIS IS WHY FURRIES RUIN EVERYTHING XD



Yeah, pretty much. I'd really rather watch Balto, though, or the Lion King


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Childhood nostalgia ruined;
> Your Welcome


You sir can eat many dicks XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

I am about to completely lose my shit on the only thing in life that actually pisses me off.  

Shitty internet.  Spend 15 minutes prepping a submission to FA, and the net shits itself when I hit submit.  Twice.  Dumps all information.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Too late.



I wasn't the only one was I....lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I wasn't the only one was I....lol



Get yo mind outa da gutter, mon.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I am about to completely lose my shit on the only thing in life that actually pisses me off.
> 
> Shitty internet.  Spend 15 minutes prepping a submission to FA, and the net shits itself when I hit submit.  Twice.  Dumps all information.



Net neutrality issues?


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Get yo mind outa da gutter, mon.




Never!!!!
At least not today,ramjet not here man


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Aaaand I don't know what's going on again...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Aaaand I don't know what's going on again...


You don't need to know, just roll with it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

There it is


----------



## 134 (Dec 3, 2017)

lol this chat escalates so fast and often xD


----------



## 134 (Dec 3, 2017)

Aaaand Page 900


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

ITS OVER 900!!!!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Aaaand I don't know what's going on again...



When does anyone really know what's going on in open Chat?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> When does anyone really know what's going on in open Chat?


I don't know


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> When does anyone really know what's going on in open Chat?



I have a general idea, but I spend a lot of time here.


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Dec 3, 2017)

MFW my fav webcomic has finished the last chapter, and it will take 2-3 months of wait until the next chapter.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

:V


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :V


<.<


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I have a general idea, but I spend a lot of time here.



Boredom and days off go hand in hand, eh?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Boredom and days off go hand in and eh?



Mobile browsing lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

You're all fucked in the head XD


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Your all fucked in the head XD


Yes I agree, I am


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh well, fukkit.  Here is what I was working on.  Can't even submit the damn thing, so you just get a phone pic of the screen lol. 



https://imgur.com/O6eEPtY


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Im just the positive vibes woofer in the room, dont mind me~ =P


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Oh well, fukkit.  Here is what I was working on.  Can't even submit the damn thing, so you just get a phone pic of the screen lol.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/O6eEPtY


Nice


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Still better than mine xD (I don't draw)


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Mobile browsing lol.




At least day off??


----------



## 134 (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Oh well, fukkit.  Here is what I was working on.  Can't even submit the damn thing, so you just get a phone pic of the screen lol.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/O6eEPtY


That looks so damn awsome!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im just the positive vibes woofer in the room, dont mind me~ =P



*Awoooooooooo*....

I'm actually not really sure if foxes can do that

Your always the light hearted woofer to brighten up open chat

Why the hell not though

*Awooooooooooo*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> *Awoooooooooo*....
> 
> I'm actually not really sure if foxes can do that
> 
> ...


Foxes ade doing sounds like this


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> *Awoooooooooo*....
> 
> I'm actually not really sure if foxes can do that
> 
> ...


=D
*howls with the fox* 
Awooooooowooowooowooooo


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Eeeeee, meow


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

*fox doing work things*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

*rolls around*


----------



## 134 (Dec 3, 2017)

On the german furry-forum "Furbase" the chat has over 8900 pages.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

3pm in the afternoon

Where did Saterday go?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> 3pm in the afternoon
> 
> Where did Saterday go?



Right?  Already looking at needing to get to bed in 5-6 hours.  At least I kinda did something useful this weekend.


----------



## 134 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> 3pm in the afternoon
> 
> Where did Saterday go?


I'm waiting to wake up again in 6 hours


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Oh well, fukkit.  Here is what I was working on.  Can't even submit the damn thing, so you just get a phone pic of the screen lol.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/O6eEPtY


Holy crap that looks so realistic.  How?!?!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 3, 2017)

Can we hit 1000 pages in this thread


----------



## 134 (Dec 3, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Holy crap that looks so realistic.  How?!?!


It looks like he made a photo of a fursuithead!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Boredom and days off go hand in hand, eh?



What are you doing with that hand?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

:u
Im bored to death, halp


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

In Poland It's 11:30 PM ^^


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

4:23 here in Texas =P


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :u
> Im bored to death, halp



That's unfortunate. Having a hole drilled into you is a bad way to go.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Right?  Already looking at needing to get to bed in 5-6 hours.  At least I kinda did something useful this weekend.



I've been useless so far this weekend...Got everything that needed to be done during the week like a boss

So I earned a day/night,(whatever time it is now on sunday,going hardcore here)Just to be justifiably dumb/foolish/,but responsibly (If there is such a thing when drunk as fuck alone)

LOL at they amount of alcohol I can comsume and people concerned...lmao(I actually appreciate your concern,albeit assholishly)
Honestly anybody worried,I'm fine (drunk and dumb right now,not my first Rodeo,Awooooooooo)

I'm old now,i dont party/drink full retard often anymoreJust being a dickhead tonight/day (afternoon now i guess),a 26 ounce to myself in a night is tame compared to the crazy old days
I honestly don't go hard often anymore,but enjoy when I do
This Saterday/Sunday was my night,and i guess going into this afternoon is a thing (ramjet size hangover will be biblical),
wherever that came from


I'm turning 31 this Dec,shits getting pretty stale at this age most times,gotta let lose while you actually still can,when the opportunity arrives...

How the hell am I still up and still drunk


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> That's unfortunate. Having a hole drilled into you is a bad way to go.


I agree, and it harms your skull and brain tissues too


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Holy crap that looks so realistic.  How?!?!



Because I suck at Line Art 

I made a few custom fur brushes in Krita, and it's just about layering after that.  That effect takes less than 30 seconds to do now.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Aaand I'm bored and listen to this


Delete


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Delete


Why?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

This political shit isnt welcome here


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I agree, and it harms your skull and brain tissues too


That's good enough motivation not to be bored, right??


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> This political shit isnt welcome here


Ok, done, I'm sorry


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 3, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Can we hit 1000 pages in this thread


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ok, done, I'm sorry


Thank you :3


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 24646


XD ... dammit Svelt lmao


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 24646


We need advanced levels of shitposting to get this to 1000 pages quickly.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Thank you :3


I didn't know


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 24646


" Do or do not, there's no try"


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> We need advanced levels of shitposting to get this to 1000 pages quickly.


YESSS


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I didn't know


*pats your head*

Now you know, and knowing is half the battle.~


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :u
> Im bored to death, halp



*Uses nitrogen cylinder tennis ball launcher*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *pats your head*
> 
> Now you know, and knowing is half the battle.~


^^


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Uses nitrogen cylinder tennis ball launcher*


You made me significantly happier thank you sergal sir! 
*chases the ball, brings it back, and places it on your wedge head*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ok, done, I'm sorry



I thought it was funny. Aside from the fact that parodying a few million people dying is kinda... questionable, though.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 3, 2017)

902 people keep talking


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 3, 2017)

Where da Fox @Crimcyan He knows how to get this thread rolling


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I thought it was funny. Aside from the fact that parodying a few million people dying is kinda... questionable, though.


Ok.. I'm sorry...


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Marf!
*rolls around*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You made me significantly happier thank you sergal sir!
> *chases the ball, brings it back, and places it on your wedge head*


He could probably split wood with that head.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> He could probably split wood with that head.



So lucky xP


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You made me significantly happier thank you sergal sir!
> *chases the ball, brings it back, and places it on your wedge head*



Oh, my turn *launches ball with cylinder*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

*meows a lot*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You made me significantly happier thank you sergal sir!
> *chases the ball, brings it back, and places it on your wedge head*



*Launches the ball again*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Where da Fox @Crimcyan He knows how to get this thread rolling


Eat a dick ya knotty boy, imm working


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Eat a dick ya knotty boy, imm working



Sure, "working", lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Sure, "working", lol


Ayyy, fox things is work too


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> He could probably split wood with that head.



Quite the opposite.  This sexy shape grows wood


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ayyy, fox things is work too



Fox things like...........


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Fox things like...........


Fox job OwO


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

And I must get up early to school but who needs sleep?


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> And I must get up early to school but who needs sleep?



What is this sleep that you speak of


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 24646




Yvvki's work on your fursona came out great!!!


Not gonna lie though,I do miss your edgy Avatar


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> What is this sleep that you speak of


I forgot


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I forgot



Me too, have a cat that wakes me up every time he hears something on the window so I can pet him back to sleep


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> He could probably split wood with that head.



That could be taken another way.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Fox job OwO



How's it compare to a wolf job?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Me too, have a cat that wakes me up every time he hears something on the window so I can pet him back to sleep


It must be great


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Oh, my turn *launches ball with cylinder*





-..Legacy..- said:


> *Launches the ball again*



*chases them both and brings them back* =P



Crimcyan said:


> Fox job OwO



OwO ?!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> How's it compare to a wolf job?



*OWO*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

<.< >.>


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *chases them both and brings them back* =P



Hmm....

*cranks the regulator up to 3,000 psi*

*ka-thunk*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

*still meows a lot*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hmm....
> 
> *cranks the regulator up to 3,000 psi*
> 
> *ka-thunk*



What have you done?!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Where da Fox @Crimcyan He knows how to get this thread rolling



I scarred his childhood nostalgia..
(He did ask for it kind of)
He needs a little bit of time to recover from the Nostalgia burn....

He'll get me back I'm sure..


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> *still meows a lot*



*stuffs cat into launcher and pulls the trigger*

Try chasing this one down @Mabus


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Wait what?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Wait what?



Sergals do Sergal things lol.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *stuffs cat into launcher and pulls the trigger*
> 
> Try chasing this one down @Mabus


Firefighter powers activate!

*catches the meower*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sergals do Sergal things lol.


 Yeah there's NOTHING WRONG with stuffin me into launcher


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Firefighter powers activate!
> 
> *catches the meower*


Thanks


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah there's NOTHING WRONG with stuffin me into launcher



Glad you agree lol.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Sergals i tell ya xD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24649
> Sergals i tell ya xD



He's got a lot to learn about Sergals


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He's got a lot to learn about Sergals


Emmm ok...


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Woof! ^<^


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Meow :V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

_**DESIRE TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD INTENSIFIES**_


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He's got a lot to learn about Sergals



Your much more sneaky the that


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

*screech?*


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> _**DESIRE TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD INTENSIFIES**_



NOT WITHOUT ME YOU DON'T!!!


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> _**DESIRE TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD INTENSIFIES**_



Don't listen to the buzzing or Beelzebub will take over your mind!!!!!!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

*floofs @-..Legacy..-, @Ramjet556, @Black Burn, @Foenixblood, and @connortheskunk ’s head floof*
=P


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

*meows again beacuse he can*


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *floofs @-..Legacy..-, @Ramjet556, @Black Burn, @Foenixblood, and @connortheskunk’s head floof*
> =P



*makes happy gryphon sounds*


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *screech?*



*replys with weird as hell fox noises*

I actually don't know what the fox says ATM


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> *replys with weird as hell fox noises*
> 
> I actually don't know what the fox says ATM



Must resist posting the dead meme


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Don't listen to the buzzing or Beelzebub will take over your mind!!!!!!


If I stop, you must pay a fee.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> If I stop, you must pay a fee.



or.........




-edit- sorry if that was too mean


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> or.........
> View attachment 24650
> 
> -edit- sorry if that was too mean


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *floofs @-..Legacy..-, @Ramjet556, @Black Burn, @Foenixblood, and @connortheskunk ’s head floof*
> =P



*Returns the favor to the friendly woofer*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

=D


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24651
> =D



That comic is funny lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *floofs @-..Legacy..-, @Ramjet556, @Black Burn, @Foenixblood, and @connortheskunk ’s head floof*
> =P



Chet's pretty messed up right now,here's your chance!!!

Floof away

 I'll just tell him he face planted by the furnace vent when he sobers his ass up some time today, hopefully

Trust me,He'll believe it without question
He's done much worse some days


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 24651
> =D


The character does not look as angry as the percentage suggests.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

@-..Legacy..- hold on, you got a smudge on your shades *takes sunglasses off sergal, cleans them and puts them back on*  there, better


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

*throws wrench in conversation*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *throws wrench in conversation*


*takes the wrench, chews it*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *throws wrench in conversation*


How do you know this conversation is mechanically driven for a wrench to jam the gears? For all you know, it could be electric.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> How do you know this conversation is mechanically driven for a wrench to jam the gears? For all you know, it could be electric.



One is a drive system, the other is a power source


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *takes the wrench, chews it*



ummm, that doesn't look good for you to chew, here take this instead *gives @Mabus a chew toy with squeaker*


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 3, 2017)

*catches wrench* 
Hey watch it!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> ummm, that doesn't look good for you to chew, here take this instead *gives @Mabus a chew toy with squeaker*



*Throws wrench in toolbox and locks it*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> One is a drive system, the other is a power source


Each wheel is powered by it's own motor, there's not much to jam there.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Each wheel is powered by it's own motor, there's not much to jam there.



If I could legally post certain work photos, I could show you what happens when a 3hp motor spits a brush through the case lol.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 3, 2017)

Okay I go to sleep


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Okay I go to sleep



Have a good night!


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Okay I go to sleep



g'night


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

#Don't post then edit your post after the fact,because you were too lazy to complete your thought before posting.

Hence you look like fool


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> ummm, that doesn't look good for you to chew, here take this instead *gives @Mabus a chew toy with squeaker*



Thank you for squeaky! 
*wags and chews*


connortheskunk said:


> *catches wrench*
> Hey watch it!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You sir can eat many dicks XD



Honestly well deserved

Hope you actually found that funny btw,I can be pretty dark at the best of times....


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

:3
*hugs everyone*

....


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Work is the equivalent of getting fucked by a bus 30 times one after another


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaaand i need a hug....


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand i need a hug....


*huuuuug*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *huuuuug*


Thanks man..


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand i need a hug....



*gryphon hug*


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!
My Sunday has been responsibly irresponsible as possible so far

I'm gonna hate myself later tonight,or more likly tommorow morning

My sympathy to the red haired foxxo that has to work on a Sunday though

At least you won't have a massive hangover later tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> *gryphon hug*


Thanks Griffo ^_^


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> *hugs everyone*
> 
> ....


Do you prefer 2 arms or 4 arms for a hug?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand i need a hug....



*hugs for way too long*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Do you prefer 2 arms or 4 arms for a hug?


Any hug is fine with me, thank you =P



BahgDaddy said:


> *hugs for way too long*


.0. ... i’ll still accept it


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 24654



Thanks Legacy! ^^


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

yay, one big giant wolf, fox, gryphon, sergal, fly group hug, hope in not forgetting anyone


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> yay, one big giant wolf, fox, gryphon, sergal, fly group hug, hope in not forgetting anyone



A messed up foxxo,up way past his bedtime,by at least 12hrs...

I here by declare my fusonsa to be responsible for today's fuckery....

Quick!!!

Before someone blames my ass!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> A messed up foxxo,up way past his bedtime,by at least 12hrs...
> 
> I here by declare my fusonsa to be responsible for today's fuckery....
> 
> ...



Your ass is responsible for fuckery


----------



## Emmigatorz (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Your ass is responsible for fuckery



Ahhhhhhhhh humbug,well i tried

Guilty as charged.Buy the ticket,take the ride

#worth it.
That is until tonight/ tomorrow


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Emmigatorz said:


>



OwO a cow


----------



## Emmigatorz (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> OwO a cow


greetings, dear sergal uwu <33


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 3, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> *hugs everyone*
> 
> ....


*hugs everyone* I hope I'm not too late


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Due to quantum physical fuckery,
your character comes to this reality and has a hate on for you...

Who wins?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Due to quantum physics fuckery,
> your character comes to this reality and has a hate on for you...
> 
> Who wins?



I don't think many would survive Coma lol.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Emmigatorz said:


> greetings, dear sergal uwu <33



How now, brown cow?


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Logically I could imagine that anthros would probably have the upper hand on flexibility and speed at the very least.

Shoot out between me and my character would have to happen to claim supremacy....

I'd get my ass kicked hand to paw me thinks


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Logically I could imagine that anthros would probably have the upper hand on flexibility and speed at the very least.
> 
> Shoot out between me and my character would have to happen to claim supremacy....
> 
> I'd get my ass kicked hand to paw me thinks



Runs 30+mph, highly trained in close quarters combat, generally shitty disposition.  Extremely athletic in general. 

Sergals would be bad lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Logically I could imagine that anthros would probably have the upper hand on flexibility and speed at the very least.


Is this a fucking competition???


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Emmigatorz said:


>


Hello, "I'm a piece of garbage." How are you?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> How now, brown cow?



*is unable to think of anything risqué to say about cows*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *is unable to think of anything risqué to say about cows*



That is udderly preposterous.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Due to quantum physical fuckery,
> your character comes to this reality and has a hate on for you...
> 
> Who wins?


Well, a lab experiment predatory fly as tall as Shaquille O'Neil would probably tear me to bits like I'm paper, so I guess just huddle in a corner and accept my fate.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That is udderly preposterous.



Don't ruin the mooment.


----------



## RBradley98 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm new!


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Due to quantum physical fuckery,
> your character comes to this reality and has a hate on for you...
> 
> Who wins?



My sona can fly, has natural regeneration, healing tears (part phoenix), oh and also trained in pyromancy and swords

He wins.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

well welcome to the forums @RBradley98 , hope you enjoy yourself here


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Me trying to figure out what the fuck is happening in this thread:


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is this a fucking competition???



According to your character under the circumstances mentioned, it very well might be to him

Don't be mad bro....

On second thought get mad!!!Kick your Foxxo's ass

My monies on him btw


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> According to your character under the circumstances mentioned, it very well might be to him
> 
> Don't be mad bro....
> 
> ...


I have money on him too since i based him off a demon orginaly =p


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Me trying to figure out what the fuck is happening in this thread:View attachment 24656



You'll hurt yourself if you try


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

To everyone in this thread:


----------



## Emmigatorz (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Don't ruin the mooment.


we should turn these cow puns into a moovment


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Bored and blowing time with everyone before this drunk dummy goes to bed...

Everyone has their days
This one's mine to be a puttz


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> To everyone in this thread:View attachment 24657



I'm not, I'm just a dirty furry bastard.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Bored and blowing time with everyone before this drunk dummy goes to bed...
> 
> Everyone has their days
> This one's mine to be a puttz



might as well enjoy it while it lasts, never know when you'll get another chance


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> To everyone in this thread:View attachment 24657





Crimcyan said:


> To everyone in this thread:View attachment 24657


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not, I'm just a dirty furry bastard.



Same, just some furry trash over here as well


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> might as well enjoy it while it lasts, never know when you'll get another chance



Exactly


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not, I'm just a dirty furry bastard.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

RBradley98 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new!



Welcome to the madness that is FA!

I apologize in advance

Sorry,not sorry


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24658



*closes tabs of gay furry porn* No one saw that.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *closes tabs of gay furry porn* No one saw that.




 
I should probably stop


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *closes tabs of gay furry porn* No one saw that.



aww, it was just getting interesting......um, not that i was watching it or anything............stop judging me!!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> aww, it was just getting interesting......um, not that i was watching it or anything............stop judging me!!!!



Slowly reopens laptop* Hmm... indeed. Look at this position, I wander how many acrobatics classes that would take?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Emmigatorz said:


> we should turn these cow puns into a moovment



You should run now, because they mostly come at night, mostly.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

@-..Legacy..- nice new icon, how many do you have


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2017)

Goodnight y'all

Bedtime actually exist on the weekends

Don't do anything I wouldn't do when I'm gone
Not like that's much advice coming from me

Have fun and take care


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

@Ramjet556 g'night


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> @-..Legacy..- nice new icon, how many do you have



Thanks, I have 5 or so.  This is a Low Res image of what I just finished this weekend.  I was finally able to upload it a few minutes ago to my FA page.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 5 or so.  This is a Low Res image of what I just finished this weekend.  I was finally able to upload it a few minutes ago to my FA page.
> 
> 
> View attachment 24661



mind linking me your page


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> mind linking me your page



There's very little on it, since I just use it to upload my stuff, but here you go. 

Userpage of -..Legacy..- -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There's very little on it, since I just use it to upload my stuff, but here you go.
> 
> Userpage of -..Legacy..- -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



Thanks


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yvvki's work on your fursona came out great!!!
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie though,I do miss your edgy Avatar


I still use it in discord


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Me trying to figure out what the fuck is happening in this thread:View attachment 24656


Same, which is why this is going to be my one and only post in this thread. Yall are wild.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Same, which is why this is going to be my one and only post in this thread. Yall are wild.



Wild? What kind of wild? Nature is wild, we're just a different aspect of nature. *howls at the moon*


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Same, which is why this is going to be my one and only post in this thread. Yall are wild.



Make sure you unwatch the thread so you do get flooded with alerts from this


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Same, which is why this is going to be my one and only post in this thread. Yall are wild.



What was it, shooting a cat out of a tennis ball launcher?


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Wild? What kind of wild? Nature is wild, we're just a different aspect of nature. *howls at the moon*


Making me post again....any kind of wild you want haha



Foenixblood said:


> Make sure you unwatch the thread so you do get flooded with alerts from this


Done right after I posted lol


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> What was it, shooting a cat out of a tennis ball launcher?


That.

....and everything else


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> That.
> 
> ....and everything else



You've already posted two more times past your intended target. 

Welcome to Open Chat


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *stuffs cat into launcher and pulls the trigger*
> 
> Try chasing this one down @Mabus



Found it


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You've already posted two more times past your intended target.
> 
> Welcome to Open Chat


I KNOW THIS. THANKS.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I KNOW THIS. THANKS.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I KNOW THIS. THANKS.



We also have a smorgasbord of stealthily sheathed jokes, too.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> We also have a smorgasbord of stealthily sheathed jokes, too.



You consider anything sheathed a smorgasbord lol.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Yay for somewhat coherent random chat



-..Legacy..- said:


> You consider anything sheathed a smorgasbord lol.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You consider anything sheathed a smorgasbord lol.



Smorgasbord of something tasty, hopefully.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 3, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Smorgasbord of something tasty, hopefully.



“Sheathed” and “tasty”....... hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 3, 2017)

I left for a hour and a half and now mabus is thinking about tasty dicks... this room never seizes amaze


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I left for a hour and a half and now mabus is thinking about tasty dicks... this room never seizes amaze



Just sit back and enjoy the show *hands you popcorn*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Just sit back and enjoy the show *hands you popcorn*



Here, let me butter that for you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 3, 2017)

This thread is so weird. I was expecting to see different faces (or should I say avatar :V) but I'm always seeing the same 4-5 people in this thread XD

or maybe my eyes are bad


----------



## TritheDoge (Dec 3, 2017)

maybe


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## TritheDoge (Dec 4, 2017)

no


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 4, 2017)

no


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24673 View attachment 24674 View attachment 24675



You have way too much spare time lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> You have way too much spare time lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Fuk no fuk.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Fuk no fuk.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice redirection.. wont work on me :V


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nice redirection.. wont work on me :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

I just wake up and I see... This!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

lyricstranslate.com: E Nomine - Liedtext: Das Tier In Mir + Englisch Übersetzung

*The animal inside me*
Versionen : #1#2
The woods are covered
in the light of the moon
My home is the forest
covered by starlight

It is the animal inside me!
Who creats the greed for you!
Love you to bits!
Can you feel my desire?

Dark clouds and dark thoughts,
the fullmoon night brakes my everry barrier
Inside me wakes the greed for the hunt.
Feel this lust for blood now and here.
Deep in the night the glowing stars
a sweet sent pulls me into the distance.
But attention cause the night slowly rises my beast
and the hunter inside me awakes!

The woods are covered
in the light of the moon
My home is the forest
covered by starlight

It is the animal inside me!
Who creats the greed for you!
Love you to bits!
Can you feel my desire?

Strange thoughts, wild desires
The desire for the soft flesh of breasts
Want to tear, want to bite, want to maul, want to shred
want to stalk my pray during a passionate hunt
Emberred eyes are following your track,
the sent carries above a large meadow
I'm changing into an animal, a creature of the night.
I am a hunter under the moon until the morning rises.

The woods are covered
in the light of the moon
My home is the forest
covered by starlight

Ahhh!
I am becoming an animal!
Ahhh!
I am becoming an animal!

It is the animal inside me!
Who creats the greed for you!
Love you to bits!
Can you feel my desire?

It is the animal inside me! (Background: Silva in lumine)
Who creats the greed for you!
Love you to bits! (Background: Silva in lumine)
Can you feel my desire?

The woods are covered
in the light of the moon
My home is the forest
covered by starlight
covered by starlight
covered by starlight
covered by starlight


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> lyricstranslate.com: E Nomine - Liedtext: Das Tier In Mir + Englisch Übersetzung
> 
> *The animal inside me*
> Versionen : #1#2
> ...


Not bad... Not bad...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Not bad... Not bad...



Actual song is gothic rock and is in German. Movie itself is kinda lame.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Actual song is gothic rock and is in German. Movie itself is kinda lame.


I can't check it, I'm on the lesson now...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I can't check it, I'm on the lesson now...



You're in class or something?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> You're in class or something?


In class


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 4, 2017)

So I tried to make my shitty setup festive


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> So I tried to make my shitty setup festive



It counts!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Dec 4, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> So I tried to make my shitty setup festive


wait a second, that mouse is on the wrong side!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 4, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> wait a second, that mouse is on the wrong side!



Left-handed mouse guy.

btw my play style is wired because
I'm a right-handed guy but I'm used my computer my whole life with my left hand so I'm more used to that than using right hand


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Left handed mouse guy.
> 
> BTW my PLAY STYLE IS WIRED BECAUSE
> IM A RIGHT HANDED GUY BUT I USED MY COMPUTER MY WHOH LIFE WITH MY LEFT HAND SO IM MORE USED TO THAT THAN USING RIGHT HAND


WOOOOOOOW


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Dec 4, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Left handed mouse guy.
> 
> BTW my PLAY STYLE IS WIRED BECAUSE
> IM A RIGHT HANDED GUY BUT I USED MY COMPUTER MY WHOH LIFE WITH MY LEFT HAND SO IM MORE USED TO THAT THAN USING RIGHT HAND



im left handed but I use it on the right side, I can't think of it using it one the left Xd


----------



## Naresie (Dec 4, 2017)

*Quickly slides in for hopefully page 1000* I believe

Edit: Damn


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Dec 4, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> im left handed but I use it on the right side, I can't think of it using it one the left Xd


Same over here, i might be left handed, but i still find the coincept of using the mouse with my strong hand weird... especially when most of the time mouses are shaped for right handed.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

I haaaaaaaaateeeeww Mondaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyys


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

We only have to make 91 pages to reach 1000


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 4, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> We only have to make 91 pages to reach 1000


Then it's meme time ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Then it's meme time ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Good plan ^^


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Im fox and this is


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 4, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I just wake up and I see... This!!


Yeah, trying to catch up on the overnight posts before leaving for work in the morning is a great way of being late for work


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 4, 2017)

Ugh, I woke up at 5 and couldn't fall asleep, sooooooo tired today, please tell me you've had days like this.* yawns and falls asleep*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Ugh, I woke up at 5 and couldn't fall asleep, sooooooo tired today, please tell me you've had days like this.* yawns and falls asleep*


I woke up at 6:40 and I have lessons from 7:40 to 14:50, and from 17:35 to 18:35, and I'm tired too


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

*at work*
Customer: Is the pizza deliverer able to deliver to the hotel room we are doing a photoshoot in it

Me in my head: DONT LIE, YOU ARE DOING A PORN

"Anyone order a pizza?' Bullshit right there


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *at work*
> Customer: Is the pizza deliverer able to deliver to the hotel room we are doing a photoshoot in it
> 
> Me in my head: DONT LIE, YOU ARE DOING A PORN
> ...



Maybe you'll end up on a casting couch


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Maybe you'll end up on a casting couch


Producers: What the hell is this kid doing here in this cartoony ass fox costume???

Me:


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Finally home...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Producers: What the hell is this kid doing here in this cartoony ass fox costume???
> 
> Me:View attachment 24711



I'd honestly be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'd honestly be surprised if they didn't.


Hmmm maybe

Well time for more bs class talk were the kid who went to jail in now talking about how he called a jail guard a little bitch


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Overheard in class:
"I'll support my buddy in his trial case, i'll just take the arson charge and he will take the murder charges"


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Maybe you'll end up on a casting couch





Crimcyan said:


> *at work*
> Customer: Is the pizza deliverer able to deliver to the hotel room we are doing a photoshoot in it
> 
> Me in my head: DONT LIE, YOU ARE DOING A PORN
> ...



The pizza delivery boy is among the most common porno plots; I'm sure you'll have a good time : P You'll get more than a tip out of this delivery.

But do you have Roller Blades, like this Bunny?

Eeeep! Edit: A bit more revealing  of a comic cover than I thought : P (Fast Boyz Delivery Service, comic from Rabbit Valley)


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Darude sandstorm lyrics 

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun
Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dundun dun dundundun dun dun dun dun dun dun dundun dundun
BOOM
Dundun dundun dundun
BEEP
Dun dun dun dun dun
Dun dun
BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP
BEEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP
BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BOOM
DaddaddadadsadadadadadadadadadaddadadadadadaddadadaddadadadadadadadadadadadaddadddImingreatpainadaddadadadd dadadadaddaddada
D
Dadadddaddadaddadadadddadadada
Nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nnyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
Nnn nn nn nn nn nn n nn nnn nn nn nnn nnn nnnnnnnn
Dddddddd ddadadadadaddadadadadadaadadadadadad
BOOM
Nyu nyunyu nyu nyu nyu
BOOM
BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM
BOOM
Nyunyunyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu
BOOM BOOM
BEEP BEEP
BEEP BEEP BEEP
Dadadadadada
Ddadad
BOOM BOOM
BBEP BEEP
BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP
BOOM
(Unintelligible)
Ddudndundun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dund
Dododododododododododododododododododododododododododododoodo
DRUM DRUM DRUM
Ddodododododoododododododododoodododododododo
Chi chichi chi chi chih
BOOOM
Chcihcihfkdhfdisjfkla
Dodododododododododododododododododododododododododododododododododoo
SCHEW
Dododododododoodododododododododododododo
Dadadadddudndundundudnudndundundunddunfudnundudnudnudndund
BOOM
FADE


----------



## 134 (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Imingreatpain


I can see that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Overheard in class:
> "I'll support my buddy in his trial case, i'll just take the arson charge and he will take the murder charges"



That's not how that works lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's not how that works lol.


Are you really gonna question a 18 year old's logic of who got arrested 2 times in the same week XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Are you really gonna question a 18 year old's logic of who got arrested 2 times in the same week XD



I'm still trying to figure out why he's even in school.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why he's even in school.


Easy! He paid 6k to get in here and the school doesn't want to refund him, so they said "his outside life has nothing to do with his school life so he's allowed to stay in class." We actually had a talk about this guy with the schools security XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Certainly not feeling work.  I want sleep soon.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm back! Good morning. Who wants some more knot, sheath, and butter jokes?


----------



## 134 (Dec 4, 2017)

please... k.not you again!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

*james bond voice* It is I, Daddy. Bahgdaddy.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Annnnd finally I'm free


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Annnnd finally I'm free



Were you charging before?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Were you charging before?


Well... after english course i had to do homework...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well... after english course i had to do homework...



 don't mind me.  Work got me saucy early this morning.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> don't mind me.  Work got me saucy early this morning.



What kind of sauce?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What kind of sauce?



A bit of hate, 3rd world country previous Maintenance, and a pinch of doing everyone's job for them.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> A bit of hate, 3rd world country previous Maintenance, and a pinch of doing everyone's job for them.



Yeah, sounds about right, that's why I don't like being employed.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> A bit of hate, 3rd world country previous Maintenance, and a pinch of doing everyone's job for them.


Wanna do my school for me while your at it?
We are just testing starters on CT trucks


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, sounds about right, that's why I don't like being employed.



My job is fun 95% of the time.  Its also fun to see people's reactions when they ask me what I do


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Wanna do my school for me while your at it?
> We are just testing starters on CT trucks



Full of nope.  I don't care for Diesel engine/road grime.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What kind of sauce?







:3


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Full of nope.  I don't care for Diesel engine/road grime.


Awwwwe to sensitive for some grime?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Awwwwe to sensitive for some grime?



Might break a nail, too!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

*dances atop the firetruck*
=D


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *dances atop the firetruck*
> =D



Don't forget the fire pole.........


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, sounds about right, that's why I don't like being employed.



Yeah, work's for jerks!

But you gotta tell me the secret to getting by, without being employed! I could use some pointers...


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Don't forget the fire pole.........



Hahaha xD
Thats for emergencies~
;P


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

Wowee im depressed and bored as hell! =D

Whats up guys and gals?! *woofs at everyone*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wowee im depressed and bored as hell! =D
> 
> Whats up guys and gals?! *woofs at everyone*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24715


Thanks man ^^
This woof isnt having a good week at all and its slowly messing up my mojo 

*gives a head pat*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

I want a hug too


----------



## 134 (Dec 4, 2017)

*hugs*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, work's for jerks!
> 
> But you gotta tell me the secret to getting by, without being employed! I could use some pointers...



I'm afraid I'll have to let you down on any secret I supposedly have. I've actually only been taking it easy for the last 6 months or so. It's the most lackadaisical I've been since I was 11, probably. Just recently we sold our house house which I spent years busting my butt remodeling. I did everything to that house. Also juggled carpentry jobs, farming, and full time college (usually). So the secret to my current state of laziness is excessive productivity previously. 

I hope my ambition will allow me to retire early. The thought of being a cog in the wheel of some company for 30 years makes me want to die.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> *hugs*


Thanks ^^ *hugs*


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Dec 4, 2017)

*spreads out arms in an attempt to join the hugging*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> *spreads out arms in an attempt to join the hugging*


*hugs AcidWolf*


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Dec 4, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs AcidWolf*


*hugs back* ^w^


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

*woofs at and hugs everyone* =P


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs at and hugs everyone* =P


*meows and hugs back* :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

*hugs everyone with all four paws somehow*


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 4, 2017)

*hugs AcidWolf, BaghDaddy, Mabus, and Black Burn*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *hugs everyone with all four paws somehow*


O: 
We got the whole woof


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

*huga back everyone*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *hugs AcidWolf, BaghDaddy, Mabus, and Black Burn*


*properly hugs da skunk* =P


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to let you down on any secret I supposedly have. I've actually only been taking it easy for the last 6 months or so. It's the most lackadaisical I've been since I was 11, probably. Just recently we sold our house house which I spent years busting my butt remodeling. I did everything to that house. Also juggled carpentry jobs, farming, and full time college (usually). So the secret to my current state of laziness is excessive productivity previously.
> 
> I hope my ambition will allow me to retire early. The thought of being a cog in the wheel of some company for 30 years makes me want to die.



Ah, horrible credit here, no house, no car, (vision problems), work in a library...no really useful skills! I kinda have just scraped by all my life. A lot like my fursona. Would have liked to have remodeled a house, was always a dream, but probably too late, now     I kinda messed up, I guess, and failed in the practicality department...always tried to be nice and make folks feel good, but never found that it helped me get a job that has kept me more than a few paychecks away from the street, as time's gone on. Gonna be a hard holiday, here.


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, horrible credit here, no house, no car, (vision problems), work in a library...no really useful skills! I kinda have just scraped by all my life. A lot like my fursona. Would have liked to have remodeled a house, was always a dream, but probably too late, now     I kinda messed up, I guess, and failed in the practicality department...always tried to be nice and make folks feel good, but never found that it helped me get a job that has kept me more than a few paychecks away from the street, as time's gone on. Gonna be a hard holiday, here.



Try not to despair. Nothing's too late. Stay in touch with your support network and stay as positive as you can be. I know it's very hard, but try not to worry and have a merry Christmas and life in general


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, horrible credit here, no house, no car, (vision problems), work in a library...no really useful skills! I kinda have just scraped by all my life. A lot like my fursona. Would have liked to have remodeled a house, was always a dream, but probably too late, now     I kinda messed up, I guess, and failed in the practicality department...always tried to be nice and make folks feel good, but never found that it helped me get a job that has kept me more than a few paychecks away from the street, as time's gone on. Gonna be a hard holiday, here.



Being nice can be good and bad. It's good because it allows people to get along with you, bad if people think you're so nice you're weak. (I'd say it's relatively unique to western society to view "nice" people as weak.) 

There's no easy solution. I've had plenty of hard holidays. They're especially depressing for me because I only have one family I get along with, so I sort of lone wolf it in life. (Heh.)

Main thing is, I think, happiness. One can be happy regardless of circumstance, altho being able to pay the bills helps, I know how that goes. 

Any more advise from me is going to start sounding like I'm talking down to you, but I'll say, don't lose sight of your dreams. I think that's the most important thing.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Being nice can be good and bad. It's good because it allows people to get along with you, bad if people think you're so nice you're weak. (I'd say it's relatively unique to western society to view "nice" people as weak.)
> 
> There's no easy solution. I've had plenty of hard holidays. They're especially depressing for me because I only have one family I get along with, so I sort of lone wolf it in life. (Heh.)
> 
> ...


It's not easy to be a nice guy in an Eastern Society too


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Being nice can be good and bad. It's good because it allows people to get along with you, bad if people think you're so nice you're weak. (I'd say it's relatively unique to western society to view "nice" people as weak.)
> 
> There's no easy solution. I've had plenty of hard holidays. They're especially depressing for me because I only have one family I get along with, so I sort of lone wolf it in life. (Heh.)
> 
> ...



Well that's just how life is. Just take it day by day and appreciate the good times when they happen.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Silence...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Silence...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24722 View attachment 24723 View attachment 24724


Maybe...


----------



## RBradley98 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, how's the thread today?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, horrible credit here, no house, no car, (vision problems), work in a library...no really useful skills! I kinda have just scraped by all my life. A lot like my fursona. Would have liked to have remodeled a house, was always a dream, but probably too late, now     I kinda messed up, I guess, and failed in the practicality department...always tried to be nice and make folks feel good, but never found that it helped me get a job that has kept me more than a few paychecks away from the street, as time's gone on. Gonna be a hard holiday, here.



Never give away bricks to your house, because once you try to build it, few will help you replace the missing bricks.  It's a shitty way to look at it, but it's unfortunately accurate.   Life has a way of really messing up your day, but it's how you handle those things, that define who you become.  

Never stay down if you're getting your ass beat, and know you will give everything it takes to succeed.  Nothing is worse, than the regret of knowing you could do better in hindsight. 

Hell, I fucked up bad enough to be homeless for 3 months during winter in Pennsylvania before I eventually joined the service. Did it suck? Most definitely.  But I learned what I was made of, real fast.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Is everyone on my bus just gonna ignore this lady tweeking out??? Or am i crazy just seeing shit???


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is everyone on my bus just gonna ignore this lady tweeking out??? Or am i crazy just seeing shit???



Start making weird sounds.  Bug 'em out lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Start making weird sounds.  Bug 'em out lol.


shes getting up out of her seat and randomly starts to dance or something in the aisle by moving her leg in and out like tap dancing then she falls over and sits back down... like this happens every 3 minutes. Like im soooo confused
The bus is full so i dont want people to look at me lmao


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> shes getting up out of her seat and randomly starts to dance or something in the aisle by moving her leg in and out like tap dancing then she falls over and sits back down... like this happens every 3 minutes. Like im soooo confused
> The bus is full so i dont want people to look at me lmao



Why does your town sound like some type of apocalyptic raider camp? Lol


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Meow


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Sergal is too tired to noise right now :/


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sergal is too tired to noise right now :/


I know that feel 
*gives a pillow*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Well, I'm tired too, good night everyone


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

*stays awake*


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

Not tired either *gryphon squawk*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Why does your town sound like some type of apocalyptic raider camp? Lol


I dont know... It's not really my town tho, every day I have to go into 8 towns all of them have their hellish flaws. I travel so much each day that my friends think im joking when I see this shit... im not XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I know that feel
> *gives a pillow*



Thanks  I can't drop out yet, because I'll wake up in the middle of the night for no good reason lol.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I dont know... It's not really my town tho, every day I have to go into 8 towns all of them have their hellish flaws. I travel so much each day that my friends think im joking when I see this shit... im not XD



Can’t have as bad as when I was staying with my aunt and uncle in Atlanta


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

*rolls around*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Can’t have as bad as when I was staying with my aunt and uncle in Atlanta



Atlanta gets pretty bad at times.  Not as bad as Trenton or Cleveland, but still.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Atlanta gets pretty bad at times.  Not as bad as Trenton or Cleveland, but still.


*shudders*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

I live in a town of rich snobs which is why I am currently resigned to a camper.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Can’t have as bad as when I was staying with my aunt and uncle in Atlanta


Hmm maybe, but when you see a 50 year old lady drop 2 bags of weed each size the size of someones head on a bus, you know the area your in is fuk'd XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *shudders*



Hey, I didn't bring up northeast Houston lol.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmm maybe, but when you see a 50 year old lady drop 2 bags of weed each size the size of someones head on a bus, you know the area your in is fuk'd XD



Yup, but did you ever see a pimp out in public, I did


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Dec 4, 2017)

*reappears out of nowhere and starts woofing*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hey, I didn't bring up northeast Houston lol.


What about South Dallas =P

.... like seriously if you wanna get robbed raped and murdered... in that order xD


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

*starts woofing with @AcidWolf22*, I took lessons


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

AcidWolf22 said:


> *reappears out of nowhere and starts woofing*



*return woofs with intensity*


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Dec 4, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> *starts woofing with @AcidWolf22*, I took lessons


*woofs back, impressed by the creature's ability to woof so well*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Yup, but did you ever see a pimp out in public, I did


Yes and a few hookers aswell at 2pm.
So here's a map of whats good and bad of vancouver area if people feel like going to vancoufur, it probably not accurate but its my opinion:



Red=DONT GO THERE AT ALL,(where I go to school and see all the shit i post)
Orange=can be bad in areas and is starting to get bad
Yellow= is fine not really much but can get bad sometimes
Bule=not much happens in the area (i live in a blue)
Vancouver is a mix of all beacuse that city is big and can be a shitshow at times


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 4, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Can’t have as bad as when I was staying with my aunt and uncle in Atlanta


HEY NOW. What's so bad about Hotlanta? 

That's a legit question. I grew up in the suburbs...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Hah, here's my city...
> 
> Red = DON'T GO THERE AT ALL
> View attachment 24735



Yep, the greater Cleveland hood.  Been there several times, wont visit people I know from there lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's where I grew up I'm not prejudiced or nothing ok


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Here's where I grew up I'm not prejudiced or nothing ok
> View attachment 24738



Went to basic at Fort LostintheWoods (Leonardwood) in Misery lol.


----------



## Belatucadros (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yep, the greater Cleveland hood.  Been there several times, wont visit people I know from there lol


Actually, Erie isn't too bad if you choose the right areas. But it's going downhill for sure. 

There's a reason why we live way out in the country, far from the city.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> HEY NOW. What's so bad about Hotlanta?
> 
> That's a legit question. I grew up in the suburbs...



Its not the suburbs that are bad, it's in the inner city parts that are the nightmare


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Actually, Erie isn't too bad if you choose the right areas. But it's going downhill for sure.
> 
> There's a reason why we live way out in the country, far from the city.



Cleveland/Erie/Youngstown is quite the trifecta.   I don't blame you in the least.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Went to basic at Fort LostintheWoods (Leonardwood) in Misery lol.



Been there a few times. Not a whole lot to do, although Big Louie's was apparently a popular stop for the service members.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm dropping this random picture of Balto here for no reason.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 4, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Its not the suburbs that are bad, it's in the inner city parts that are the nightmare


That's kind of the joke, but I wouldn't call it a nightmare either. I guess it's my opinion of it, but it's not that bad anymore considering the whole area around the Perimeter has improved drastically in as few as the past 5 years. I remember how it was in the late 90s/early 00s before all the gentrification began around the time Atlantic Station was built. Of course it has its spots still, but any metro area as large as it is is going to be that way because people can be garbage. But I'm also way OTP so I could be completely wrong ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

SUDDENLY FOX


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 4, 2017)

*casually strolls into the thread and blasts an air horn*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *casually strolls into the thread and blasts an air horn*




 
Airhorn?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24744
> Airhorn?



That meme makes me think of Steve Harvey. If he were to Shrek out.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> That meme makes me think of Steve Harvey. If he were to Shrek out.


XD


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> That meme makes me think of Steve Harvey. If he were to Shrek out.




 
Its doctor phill I think, idk if they are the same person but I know they do the same shit XD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24746
> Its doctor phill I think, idk if they are the same person but I know they do the same shit XD


You may not like it, but this is what peak performance looks like.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You may not like it, but this is what peak performance looks like.


Oh god. If Steve Harvey, Dr. Phil, and Shrek had an orgy and then a lovechild


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

O-O


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 4, 2017)

*eats gelato*

xD


----------



## Mabus (Dec 4, 2017)

*eats a steak*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

*eats poutine*
....cause i'm canadien...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Eats breaded Okra!


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

*Eats mango slices* nom nom nom


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

*eats lobster* This makes me crabby.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2017)

I guess I'll join in too.

*siphons liquefied meat*

...What?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 4, 2017)

*eats baguette covered in delicious camembert*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Eats breaded Okra!


Oooooh fried Okra!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

*eats fried okra* *dies*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oooooh fried Okra!



Only the Deep South could take a super nutritious food, and deep fry it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *eats fried okra* *dies*


RIP this guy 1994 - 2017


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Only the Deep South could take a super nutritious food, and deep fry it.


Hahaha yes!

Although I do enjoy pickled okra too


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *eats fried okra* *dies*


*buries you under a mountain of fried okra*

:x


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Dafuk is a okra
... sounds like a female shrek


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dafuk is a okra
> ... sounds like a female shrek



Basically a weed with a big ass flower.  It's part of the Nightshade family.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *buries you under a mountain of fried okra*
> 
> :x



*dies repeatedly*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dafuk is a okra
> ... sounds like a female shrek


Found the Canadian.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Basically a weed with a big ass flower.  It's part of the Nightshade family.





 
...Nightshade?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *dies repeatedly*


*eats all the fried okra*

Resurrect!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

I have a discord server! I'd like to RP, but you can literally post anything here and I won't care.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

Is it weird that I never heard of okra until about a few months ago


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Is it weird that I never heard of okra until about a few months ago


I never heard of it and I still dont know what it is


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I never heard of it and I still dont know what it is



It's green and rednecks like it. I think.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's green and rednecks like it. I think.


M&M DOCTOR PHILL???


----------



## Rystren (Dec 4, 2017)

*casually roams*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *casually roams*



*casually stalks*


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 4, 2017)

*casually watches from the air*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

*chases tail in circles from boredom*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Hmhmmmmhmmnm this is some hard wood with a knot


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

You killed the Fir Affinity thread!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> You killed the Fir Affinity thread!


I kill many threads XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

"Hey can I borrow your phone"
"Sure just don't go into pictures
*they go into pictures and sees this*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Belatucadros (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


I think the Carpenter was focused a little too much on comfort.
Also I'm just gonna say what I know a few people are thinking: _WHO'S DICK IS THICK ENOUGH TO MAKE THAT KIND OF INDENT IN THE SEAT?!_


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Aww...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

I see you've got quite INTERESTING conversation when I fell asleep


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes. Crim got some weird wood knot jokes going, and now I've posted a pic of a wolf licking someone.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah I see, it must be VERY comfortable


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

I dunno. I wouldn't do it. I guess some people let their dogs lick them on the mouth. I say ew, no, I know where that thing has been.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I dunno. I wouldn't do it. I guess some people let their dogs lick them on the mouth. I say ew, no, I know where that thing has been.


Emmm I don't let my dog lick my face.. It's digusting


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Emmm I don't let my dog lick my face.. It's digusting



What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What kind of dog do you have?


Golden Retriever


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Golden Retriever



Didn't realize they were over there.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

And I have 2 cats


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

I only have one dog, cause I live in a camper right now. I'd like about 12.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I only have one dog, cause I live in a camper right now. I'd like about 12.


I live in a single-family house, I had hamsters in the past too


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 5, 2017)

2:02 a.m.
I was tired two hours ago but I couldn't go to sleep because I had homework to do.  Now it's finished but I can't go to sleep because I don't feel tired anymore.  But I haven't been asleep in 20 hours and I was tired just a while ago so I know I _should_ be tired.  Would someone sing me a lullaby or something? halp <.>


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Dec 5, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> 2:02 a.m.
> I was tired two hours ago but I couldn't go to sleep because I had homework to do.  Now it's finished but I can't go to sleep because I don't feel tired anymore.  But I haven't been asleep in 20 hours and I was tired just a while ago so I know I _should_ be tired.  Would someone sing me a lullaby or something? halp <.>


All what can i tell you is that in about 5 hours your eyes will drop hard., i know this because ive been doing it as a daily basis lately...


----------



## 134 (Dec 5, 2017)

10 AM and I'm wondering what happened here while I was sleeping! Wtf Wood knots?!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> 2:02 a.m.
> I was tired two hours ago but I couldn't go to sleep because I had homework to do.  Now it's finished but I can't go to sleep because I don't feel tired anymore.  But I haven't been asleep in 20 hours and I was tired just a while ago so I know I _should_ be tired.  Can someone sing me a lullaby or something? halp <.>


Eeeeeeee you have to lie on the bed and closw your eyes


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Doctor put me on new meds and I haven't got any sleep in 24 hours, should I even go to school in a hour... its fucking 3:30am right now


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Aaaand my maths teacher is sick today so I have geography for replacement so I don't have test ( I wasn't studying for it) ^w^


----------



## 134 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyone know how to get rid of canker sores? Besides salt water or baking soda.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah...was up too early today! One thing I love in the cool months are naps...it feels so good to hibernate and I also tend to have very vivid dreams...which I really enjoy...they are almost better than movies to me. Dreamt I could tame falcons last night and woke up oddly happy and refreshed.


do you ever tried to control them?
It is really hard to procedure, but it is a really awesome feeling when you are aware of being in your dream and in charge of what happens next.
I once managed for a short while to semi-control my dream. I spawned a slightly deformed muscle car and made something like a NFS timerace with permanent speedbreaker in my home town. Really funny.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Aaaand my maths teacher is sick today so I have geography for replacement so I don't have test ( I wasn't studying for it) ^w^


To be honest, I rarely study for tests, I don't know why, but I just don't.


----------



## Simo (Dec 5, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> do you ever tried to control them?
> It is really hard to procedure, but it is a really awesome feeling when you are aware of being in your dream and in charge of what happens next.
> I once managed for a short while to semi-control my dream. I spawned a slightly deformed muscle car and made something like a NFS timerace with permanent speedbreaker in my home town. Really funny.



There's a few times I had lucid dreams, where I realize that I have at least a degree of control over them; this often happens while flying, or else, skimming/swimming over vast and/or mysterious bodies of water: oceans, seas, lakes, swamps. But it seems to happen by coincidence, the ability to 'control' what happens...wish it word more often, it's very amazing, the times it does...and also, can be very funny!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> There's a few times I had lucid dreams, where I realize that I have at least a degree of control over them; this often happens while flying, or else, skimming/swimming over vast and/or mysterious bodies of water: oceans, seas, lakes, swamps. But it seems to happen by coincidence, the ability to 'control' what happens...wish it word more often, it's very amazing, the times it does...and also, can be very funny!


A class mate held a presentation about that theme. The problem with controlling dreams is that your brain is aware of what happens and kinda tries to interrupt it cause you know its not real. If i remember right he said that the importantst thing is that you must keep calm while the process of becoming aware of your dream. Then theoretically it is possible to take control of the happening.
He also told that it can be a big help to visually or somehow else imagine where you want to be in your dream before you sleep and that there are two common practises of how to test if you are awake: 
1. Try to breath while closing your nose. In dreams it is possibly possible.
2. Count your fingers. Sometimes it shall happen that you have a finger too much or les on your hand in dreams.
And indeed. It is very funny when you are aware of your dreams or if they are about something that you recognize.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

If I don't survive the night, I blame a coworkers grandma for all the Christmas baked goods brought in today.  Pound cake, fudge, cookies, bunch of other shit that I have no idea, but it's delicious.  

She's apparently still making stuff today, to bring in tomorrow.  She's a machine lol


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 5, 2017)

Tonight, my head is spinning. I need, something to pick me up. I've tried, nothing is working. I won't stop, I won't say I've had enough.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 5, 2017)

I really wanted to go to Midwest Furfest, but I didn't have the money to go, or the time.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 5, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> A class mate held a presentation about that theme. The problem with controlling dreams is that your brain is aware of what happens and kinda tries to interrupt it cause you know its not real. If i remember right he said that the importantst thing is that you must keep calm while the process of becoming aware of your dream. Then theoretically it is possible to take control of the happening.
> He also told that it can be a big help to visually or somehow else imagine where you want to be in your dream before you sleep and that there are two common practises of how to test if you are awake:
> 1. Try to breath while closing your nose. In dreams it is possibly possible.
> 2. Count your fingers. Sometimes it shall happen that you have a finger too much or les on your hand in dreams.
> And indeed. It is very funny when you are aware of your dreams or if they are about something that you recognize.


Do you think some dreams have a meaning? Because I feel like all my dreams have some sort of meaning.


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 5, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Do you think some dreams have a meaning? Because I feel like all my dreams have some sort of meaning.



Well I made my fursona based the visions I had of him in my dreams, I guess it was some part of my unconscious mind just wanting to be real.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Immmm dead


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Immmm dead


*revives Crimcyan*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Anyone here play crossout, 'cause I can't find a single nickname for the game.


What is Crossout?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 5, 2017)

Meanwhile I make poor attempts at getting out of bed


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> What is Crossout?


It's like a post-apocalyptic game, I managed to create a Gajin.net account, which is required to play it. But then I found out you had to download it, and it doesn't work on my laptop. But yeah, it seems like it's a cool game.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> It's like a post-apocalyptic game, I managed to create a Gajin.net account, which is required to play it. But then I found out you had to download it, and it doesn't work on my laptop. But yeah, it seems like it's a cool game.


For me it looks like post-apocalyptic robocraft


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Goals:


----------



## Mabus (Dec 5, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Meow


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Doctor put me on new meds and I haven't got any sleep in 24 hours, should I even go to school in a hour... its fucking 3:30am right now



School at 4:30 am? What is that, the dark ages?


----------



## Aurélie (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi, I have an homework to do where I need to interview a furry, so if someone here would accept to answer a few questions here, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> School at 4:30 am? What is that, the dark ages?


Its the time I leave, I have a 2 hour commute


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Aurélie said:


> Hi, I have an homework to do where I need to interview a furry, so if someone here would accept to answer a few questions here, I would really appreciate it!


Ok!
Answer1: knots
Answer2: flooof
Answer3: OwO
Answer4: yerf
Answer5: yiff
Answer6: woof


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

Aurélie said:


> Hi, I have an homework to do where I need to interview a furry, so if someone here would accept to answer a few questions here, I would really appreciate it!



It would be easier to start a new thread, where all the responses will be easier to sift through.  Here, you might be digging through several pages of illogical thoughts


----------



## Rystren (Dec 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It would be easier to start a new thread, where all the responses will be easier to sift through.  Here, you might be digging through several pages of illogical thoughts


several pages would be an understatement. lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It would be easier to start a new thread, where all the responses will be easier to sift through.  Here, you might be digging through several pages of illogical thoughts



There are not any illogical oh look what is this yiffy yiffing yiff...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Aurélie said:


> Hi, I have an homework to do where I need to interview a furry, so if someone here would accept to answer a few questions here, I would really appreciate it!



I will answer any bark bark woof woof!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ok!
> Answer1: knots
> Answer2: flooof
> Answer3: OwO
> ...



[triggered woofing]

ಠ‿ಠ .... why wasnt “woof” first???


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> [triggered woofing]
> 
> ಠ‿ಠ .... why wasnt “woof” first???


Better questions are usually last


----------



## Mabus (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Better questions are usually last



*ಠ‿ಠ ...*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *ಠ‿ಠ ...*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24776


Jesus christ i wanna murder you man xD
Lmao


----------



## Rystren (Dec 5, 2017)

well den


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

eeeeeeeee..... meow


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Jesus christ i wanna murder you man xD
> Lmao



It's only murder if you get caught


----------



## Rystren (Dec 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's only murder if you get caught


note to self. use magic.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> note to self. use magic.



.338 Lapua Mag is magic.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Jesus christ i wanna murder you man xD
> Lmao


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

Forgot who did this one.  I had it saved on my phone.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 5, 2017)

*takes a paper bag, blows it up, sneaks behind sergal sniper, explodes the bag loudly*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

And I found this


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2017)

The cat union? Pfff
They don't stand a chance against the Legion of Moth Overlords


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

And I found this


Sarachaga said:


> The cat union? Pfff
> They don't stand a chance against the Legion of Moth Overlords


I don't care I just like the equipment and uniforms


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

What about cat and fox?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

lel


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> The cat union? Pfff
> They don't stand a chance against the Legion of Moth Overlords



Uh oh. *fur gets eaten by moths*


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What about cat and fox?View attachment 24780


Ayyyy

I've been seeing this image so many times tho, add variety xp


----------



## Mabus (Dec 5, 2017)

Òwó hmmm.... should i activate the woofer clones, declare exterminatus, and purge these heretics or remain dormant???

Hmmmm decisions.... 
think i’ll wait a little longer ^w^
*woofs and wags tail*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Jesus christ i wanna murder you man xD
> Lmao


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Òwó hmmm.... should i activate the woofer clones, declare exterminatus, and purge these heretics or remain dormant???
> 
> Hmmmm decisions....
> think i’ll wait a little longer ^w^
> *woofs and wags tail*


Eeeeemmm, I'm neutral here


----------



## Mabus (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Eeeeemmm, I'm neutral here


I'm pretty sure that the guys in charge of the exterminatus don't care about neutrality


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Who wants this pillow?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm pretty sure that the guys in charge of the exterminatus don't care about neutrality


(¬‿¬) Smart moth


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Who wants this pillow?View attachment 24785



LOL that has to be photoshopped.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Who wants this pillow?View attachment 24785


Me.
I can put it in my living room and wait for people who're sitting on it to realize that the pattern is...interesting


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

*hides under the bed* Im INVINCIBLE


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Me.
> I can put it in my living room and wait for people who're sitting on it to realize that the pattern is...interesting



They'll be sitting on it, eh?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> They'll be sitting on it, eh?



“If i fits, i sits” x’D 
Lmao


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24786


WTF xD


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24786


That's spooky.
2Spooky4Me


----------



## Rystren (Dec 5, 2017)

*casually deletes memory of that thought*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

This is how we do it in an eastern block


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Rystren (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


i feel that there are people these days that won't know what this is.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> i feel that there are people these days that won't know what this is.


"Look mommy. A dinosaur !"


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> i feel that there are people these days that won't know what this is.


Its a robot dick?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 5, 2017)

Almost like the 8-track


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> i feel that there are people these days that won't know what this is.



Apple hasn't quite destroyed it yet. I refuse to use the new connection.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


It's probably a new secret russian laser gun prototype


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Almost like the 8-track




 
Looks dangerous


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Silence...


----------



## Rystren (Dec 5, 2017)

is golden


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

BROKEN SILENCE


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> View attachment 24795


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> BROKEN SILENCE View attachment 24793


Furry Leia? :3


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> This is how we do it in an eastern block


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


Why? Slavic magic saved him, trust me...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Furry Leia? :3


Yes it is :3


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yes it is :3


*fap.. Fap... FAP FAP FAP*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> *fap.. Fap... FAP FAP FAP*


Oh god 1st it was @connortheskunk and now it's you.... WHO'S IDEA WAS IT TO LET ME TALK TO PEOPLE YOUNGER THEN ME XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> *fap.. Fap... FAP FAP FAP*



O_O


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Oh god 1st it was @connortheskunk and now it's you.... WHO'S IDEA WAS IT TO LET ME TALK TO PEOPLE YOUNGER THEN ME XD


I was demoralised a long time ago... So it's not your fault at al xD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I was demoralised a long time ago... So it's not your fault at al xD



Your Europeans have looser morals than us American puritans. Although Crim is a Canadian, so they're Godless heathens too.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Your Europeans have looser morals than us American puritans. Although Crim is a Canadian, so they're Godless heathens too.


Don't mind me I'm just from the Eastern Europe ^w^ , I'm thinking of escaping from Poland...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Don't mind me I'm just from the Eastern Europe ^w^ , I'm thinking of escaping from Poland...



An artist I recently commissioned lives in Poland. Nice lady.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> An artist I recently commissioned lives in Poland. Nice lady.


Well but now we have party that's gonna destroy economy with their reforms and now probably they will do reform of courts, and they will be more addicted to the goverement than in communist times... Sometimes people are talking about intensive activities on training grounds, and I'm afraid of my life here...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 5, 2017)

Ok, I go to sleep, good night everyone


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well but now we have party that's gonna destroy economy with their reforms and now probably they will do reform of courts, and they will be more addicted to the goverement than in communist times... Sometimes people are talking about intensive activities on training grounds, and I'm afraid of my life here...



Gah, join the party. Our country has been taken over by an incompetent billionaire and a class of corporate elites intent on dismantling every progressive law they can get their oily hands on.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Gah, join the party. Our country has been taken over by an incompetent billionaire and a class of corporate elites intent on dismantling every progressive law they can get their oily hands on.



I have a friend from Poland, and trust me when I say we are doing a lot better right now.  It's getting so blatant, they aren't even hiding anymore.  

I may be buying them tickets to come back to the states for awhile.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I have a friend from Poland, and trust me when I say we are doing a lot better right now.  It's getting so blatant, they aren't even hiding anymore.
> 
> I may be buying them tickets to come back to the states for awhile.



Yeah, we're not exactly to the point of civil war yet at least.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, we're not exactly to the point of civil war yet at least.



Not till 2020


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Not till 2020



Yeaaaaah... don't want to think about that.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 5, 2017)

Yay 920 pages just 80 more pages to go.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeaaaaah... don't want to think about that.



I vote that the Dems put this guy on the ticket:






Gary Busey....Too bad he's a Republican 

The debates would be EPIC!!!

Now who to decide for a running mate?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

If they Dems had run ANYONE aside from Hillary, we wouldn't have Trump right now. I'm pretty they could have run a furry.


----------



## Mewlia (Dec 5, 2017)

h-hewwo?


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 5, 2017)

Mewlia said:


> h-hewwo?



Hi ya!!
Welcome to the madness that is the FA forums


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

Mewlia said:


> h-hewwo?



Hello


----------



## Mewlia (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm so excited to be here!  How is everyone's night?? Excited for the holidays?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Eh, I'm kinda depressed right now. Holidays are kinda meh. But that's a relatively good mood for me.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

Welcome!  I'm not generally into holiday craziness, it's just a day off work to me


----------



## Mewlia (Dec 5, 2017)

I feel that! Winter is my favorite season, I just don't like the hustle and bustle that go along with holidays!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

https://imgur.com/qQBMUW9


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 5, 2017)

This thread is becoming awkwardly sexual and makes me wonder how it's still a pinned topic.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

I just noticed there isn't many other foxes in this chat


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> This thread is becoming awkwardly sexual and makes me wonder how it's still a pinned topic.



I've been pushing the boundaries a little bit for fun. But most of the blame goes to Crim, who obviously is very knotty.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 5, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been pushing the boundaries a little bit for fun. But most of the blame goes to Crim, who obviously is very knotty.





Eyyy it's not my fault people get hard over the pictures i post XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

It's the kitsune I surely dont see much.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

S


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

-crashes in through the window and flops-

hallo friends, I am here


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> -crashes in through the window and flops-
> 
> hallo friends, I am here



Why would a ghost need to crash through a windo- nevermind, I'm not going to question that. Wassup


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Why would a ghost need to crash through a windo- nevermind, I'm not going to question that. Wassup



because it's always needed for comedic effect! Anywho, not much. I just woke up uhhhh... about an hour or so ago


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> because it's always needed for comedic effect! Anywho, not much. I just woke up uhhhh... about an hour or so ago


You wake up as I hope to eventually fall asleep


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> You wake up as I hope to eventually fall asleep



life of a third shift worker is a confusing one


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> life of a third shift worker is a confusing one


And the random shift


----------



## Yokimaru (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey anybody) I`m looking for new friends here 
Is there an artist here?


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> And the random shift



True, true, I used to be random shift as well. Never again do I want to do that


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Let's just say that we can dream about homosexual marriages and adoptions, european union was forcing this, but our CATHOLIC community voted to not so we don't have it, my transexual friends if they want to change gender in the documents they must sue their parents,  i think if it gonna go this way, soon Poland will have a new constitution "Holy bible" :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Let's just say that we can dream about homosexual marriages and adoptions, european union was forcing this, but our CATHOLIC community voted to not so we don't have it, my transexual friends if they want to change gender in the documents they must sue their parents,  i think if it gonna go this way, soon Poland will have a new constitution "Holy bible" :V



Yeah, again, I feel your pain because we have a similar problem here. You're a but ahead of me, though - when I was your age, sorry to say, I was pretty homophobic and a few other phobics as well. I think I have a healthier perspective on life now. Our religious right, composed of evangelical protestants mostly, is very opposed to LGBT+ rights and often downright discriminates against them.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, again, I feel your pain because we have a similar problem here. You're a but ahead of me, though - when I was your age, sorry to say, I was pretty homophobic and a few other phobics as well. I think I have a healthier perspective on life now. Our religious right, composed of evangelical protestants mostly, is very opposed to LGBT+ rights and often downright discriminates against them.


 Well I just wait that "commies" generation will die and maybe it's gonna be better then...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well I just wait that "commies" generation will die and maybe it's gonna be better then...



Yeah, I think we gave communism enough trial runs.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well I just wait that "commies" generation will die and maybe it's gonna be better then...


Im not sure who yur badmouthing =P
The commies or the free world


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im not sure who yur badmouthing =P
> The commies or the free world





BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I think we gave communism enough trial runs.


 "commies" generation are the people who lived in the communism, they failed in a capitalist system and now they want communism back "beacuse communism was better" , ok let's end this discussion beacuse I only complain, sorry


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> "commies" generation are the people who lived in the communism, they failed in a capitalist system and now they want communism back "beacuse communism was better" , ok let's end this discussion beacuse I only complain, sorry



Why do they want communism back? It mostly resulted in the deaths of millions of people because of the transition state. The transition state, unfortunately, needs to be a complete dictatorship. Then presumably the state transfers full power back to the citizens in a completely equal manner. Right. Turns out absolute power does usually corrupt absolutely messy. 

Free markets might be messy and hard to deal with, but you usually find the greatest happiness in nations that pursue ethical liberal democracies such as Australia, Canada, Denmark, Germany, etc. I'm not including America at the moment because our ethics are currently totally sucking, but we are a form of a liberal democracy.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why do they want communism back? It mostly resulted in the deaths of millions of people because of the transition state. The transition state, unfortunately, needs to be a complete dictatorship. Then presumably the state transfers full power back to the citizens in a completely equal manner. Right. Turns out absolute power does usually corrupt absolutely messy.
> 
> Free markets might be messy and hard to deal with, but you usually find the greatest happiness in nations that pursue ethical liberal democracies such as Australia, Canada, Denmark, Germany, etc. I'm not including America at the moment because our ethics are currently totally sucking, but we are a form of a liberal democracy.


Well, it gonna be hard to explain for me beacuse english is not my first language but i know why these people want communism, in communiat system most of the workers graduated only grade schools and were working, you even could be in the party or lead the factory or farm, you only had to be loyal to communism, and when capitalism went, there were new standards and they couldn't find a job, these people were used to obey commands, they hadn't to think for themselves, they don't see the communism had bad things and this doesn't work, they see their perfect world just...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

And there are some young communists but i really don't understand them, they're just dumb probably


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 6, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Do you think some dreams have a meaning? Because I feel like all my dreams have some sort of meaning.


Every dream haves a kind of meaning as far as i know. But its often difficult to figure out the actual meaning cause dreams are very complex and volatile things. Our brain tends to proceed our experiences of the real life in dreams. In my opinion i think that the abstractions that are created are the visualized ways of how our brain creates alternative endings for the happened what apparently sometimes ends in complete different settings like in the real world including the ignoration of physical limits. I dont know if youre into tech, but imagine it like the inside of our brain's RAM slot. And cuase dreams are just like a RAM very volatile you can often barely or only as vague shadow remember on your dream.
I also support the idea that dreams are a possibility to get in contact with other spirits and can lead to your own spirit and also to the center of your soul. The last mentioned for me explains as well why they are used from our brain as visualized proceeding space.
All in all the conclusion of your ask should be: Yes. Dreams definitely have meanings. But the meaning is often hidden.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, it gonna be hard to explain for me beacuse english is not my first language but i know why these people want communism, in communiat system most of the workers graduated only grade schools and were working, you even could be in the party or lead the factory or farm, you only had to be loyal to communism, and when capitalism went, there were new standards and they couldn't find a job, these people were used to obey commands, they hadn't to think for themselves, they don't see the communism had bad things and this doesn't work, they see their perfect world just...



Yeah, and to be honest, I could see communism working under very specific circumstances. Because of how specific those circumstances have to be, communism is what we call a "pipe dream." Which means it will probably never work. 

And I think a main criticism against communism is that... you don't really have anywhere to go. There's no ladder, because everyone is already equal. Equally poor or equally rich. 

Best wishes to you - I hope your country doesn't try the experiment again.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 6, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Well I made my fursona based the visions I had of him in my dreams, I guess it was some part of my unconscious mind just wanting to be real.


Can we switch brains?
I still wait for my first Lupain dream -.-



Black Burn said:


> And there are some young communists but i really understand them, they're just dumb probably


Communists aint dumb, they just dont realized the problem of the human factor in it.
Communism as idea, when you put aside your personal sights and human feelings about it, is a really great idea and provides a nice and balanced life for the people as a community. But a great problem in it is the fact that some human still needs to lead the organization, giving him the opportunity of a unique and inreversible power about the community and people. And since, if you like it or not, humans by nature are greedy the one thats in this position would never or only rarely hesitate using this power for his very own benefits. Making the state like he thinks it's "perfect" .
Democracy have exact the same cancer in it, just look at all these feds that hide their money on oversea assholetannia. They are not better then any communist "dictator". Same with our presidents and coucillors, only that they are sticking together with other people that have the same dirty minds as them, making it even difficulter to dethrone them.
If you want any proof then look at the last german elections and inform about the AfD. They are a right party that made it up the ladder on a legal vote. And now all the left-oriented that for years and ages ruled the country try to cringe them out of the parlament like in some kindergarten emptying any kind of political shittalk over them to make them look like they are bad, like they would be nazis.
This is quite the same procedure like waht a. e. a erdogan does with regime opportunents down in turkey where they only by some degrees missed a turkish dictatorship.
So much to the bright "democracy".


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 6, 2017)

In my opinion all these thieves should be ferried to a island and the coultrys should be splitted into independent communes again.
That's not a solution, but this way people at least dont have the might about a mass like 80 million people when some maniac shoots his way up the ladder.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

If they want communism so badly, they can go to the North Korea :V


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 6, 2017)

Lol. NK isnt real communism. Uncle Kim is a comedian pretending communism.
Though, its not the country to blame how i think. I dont think the average north korean staands behind their regime.
Anyways, fact is that communism is really a pipe dream and haves far too bad relations to ever work again probably *shrugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Ok, I've had enough of this topic


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> life of a third shift worker is a confusing one



I did that for many years.  It has some good points, like avoiding general rush hour traffic, but it really screws with me getting good sleep


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

I want two number 9's please. 

Also, hi from beyond the grave.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I want two number 9's please.
> 
> Also, hi from beyond the grave.



Welcome back lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Welcome back lol.


Thanks. 

Forum's got the same amount of 'tism I see.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I want two number 9's please.
> 
> Also, hi from beyond the grave.


I'll have two number 9's , number 9 large, number 7, two number 45's one with cheese, and a large soda


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I'll have two number 9's , number 9 large, number 7, two number 45's one with cheese, and a large soda



All these kids and there goddamn new age memes!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

Hmm. I wonder. Was Einstein Autistic? And Nicola Tesla? And Isaac Newton?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Forum's got the same amount of 'tism I see.



It's been so peaceful this past week lol. 

So how was vacation


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Well, college probably know what porn I'm into now, had to find a porn comic for someone on Discord, using college internet. College internet that may or may not be saving my search history...

I've made a terrible mistake.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's been so peaceful this past week lol.
> 
> So how was vacation


Went by fast. 

Joined an old friend of mine and started playing with his clan. The cuntyness is big in this clan. I love it!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, college probably know what porn I'm into now, had to find a porn comic for someone on Discord, using college internet. College internet that may or may not be saving my search history...
> 
> I've made a terrible mistake.


Destroy your college internet and kill evwryone who knows it


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Destroy your college internet and kill evwryone who knows it



All the jokes I come up with for that are shit, so, uh... *Slowly backs into closet*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> All the jokes I come up with for that are shit, so, uh... *Slowly backs into closet*


*stands on his way to the closet* but wherenare you hding my friend?


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 6, 2017)

I think everyone in there head has a perfect system of governance that would be flawless if exercised to their exact expectations....
Unfortunately it's just not how it works,there is no perfect system.

Capitalism is great in the beginning stages when everyone has equal opportunity to compete and succeed depending on their resolve.Unfortunately it tends to sways to a type of capitalistic communism on a long enough timeframe.Example: 
How free are you really when the free enterprise institutions our forebears built up end up having alot more influence to direct/install politicians for their monetary gain at our expense?
Now don't take that as me excusing communism as better (its much worse) or a solution.Honestly were doomed to fail (again) to inevitably dust ourselves off and try again,and do just a little bit better..

Life's a bitch,but it's never been about a ultimate destination...It's the quality of the journey that matters over all else.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> *stands on his way to the closet* but wherenare you hding my friend?



Just being socially anti-social, need to try and get on with some writing without procrastinating, but I doubt that's gonna happen, got writers block.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I think everyone in there head has a perfect system of governance that would be flawless if exercised to their exact expectations....
> Unfortunately it's just not how it works,there is no perfect system.
> 
> Capitalism is great in the beginning stages when everyone has equal opportunity to compete and succeed depending on their resolve.Unfortunately it tends to sways to a type of capitalistic communism on a long enough timeframe.Example:
> ...


I don't say there's a perfect system, beacuse in capitalism and democracy we still don't have best situation


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I don't say there's a perfect system, beacuse in capitalism and democracy we still don't have best situation



I agree, though maybe for different reasons. I believe that for there to be a perfect system there would have to be one type of person with one political view, etc, etc. Because simply by being a different person we have differences in what we consider perfect, that's why I don't bother with these ideas of utopia, as one mans utopia as another mans dystopia. That's not a bad thing though, the world would be boring if we were all the same, and we'd loose out on so much, like furries, the dark side of the Rick & Morty fan base, and the oh, so precious 4chan-ers.

Enjoy our differences, it's fun to agree to disagree, most of the time.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Well I just wish to live in a country where there's no discrimination, intolerance, and everyone can be himself


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 6, 2017)

Then you have to live in a country without culture and religion.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> "Democracy is the dictatorship of the stupid." - Friedrich van Schiller
> Lets say democratic capitalism is the only system that works on long-term. And this is the only reason why we live in it.
> If you look on the history of humanity, you will quickly see that no system is built forever. Egypt Reaches, Roman empires, European Kingdoms and to the least the soviet communism... they all fell after a decent time of leadership above their territorys. And nothing else will happen with Democracy.



Though I think it's fair to say democracy, and all other forums of government, will not just vanish. It will simply change, as it has from the Ancient Greeks, the Roman Senate, the many smaller republics of the middle ages through to the French Revolution. The same goes for all other forms of government. Chiefdoms became Kingdoms, which became autocracies.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well I just wish to live in a country where there's no discrimination, intolerance, and everyone can be himself


No such place exist. Unless everyone is dead.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> No such place exist. Unless everyone is dead.


Unfortunately you're right


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Unfortunately you're right


Intolerance will always exist. You being intolerant over intolerance makes you intolerant, including you in that group. 

There is nothing wrong with being intolerant. Embrace it. Just don't be a dick about it.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Intolerance will always exist. You being intolerant over intolerance makes you intolerant, including you in that group.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being intolerant. Embrace it. Just don't be a dick about it.


Emmm... Ok ^w^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Speaking of intolerance, let's kill this topic before it goes it's normal path.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Speaking of intolerance, let's kill this topic before it goes it's normal path.


Agree


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Speaking of intolerance, let's kill this topic before it goes it's normal path.



Fair enough. I'm surprised certain individuals turn up, this meme was ripe for the derailing.

Anyway, looking for a title for a story about a tribe that has to go and rebuild after being raided. It's sort of sci-fi, sort of not. That's probably not enough information, but eh, just trying to get some inspiration.

Edit - I can link what I've got so far if that helps?


----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, college probably know what porn I'm into now, had to find a porn comic for someone on Discord, using college internet. College internet that may or may not be saving my search history...
> 
> I've made a terrible mistake.



Aw I wouldn't worry too much! Working at the library of a large state university the only prohibitions on content are if it's illegal or involves harassment or threats. In fact it's against policy (both state and university) to block content as anything might be used in various fields of study and also to protect free speech.

That said it is curious what one sees on the 300 or so public computers we have...but it's mostly tame...more videogames than studying though!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Fair enough. I'm surprised certain individuals turn up, this meme was ripe for the derailing.
> 
> Anyway, looking for a title for a story about a tribe that has to go and rebuild after being raided. It's sort of sci-fi, sort of not. That's probably not enough information, but eh, just trying to get some inspiration.
> 
> Edit - I can link what I've got so far if that helps?



Memento Mori


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw I wouldn't worry too much! Working at the library of a large state university the only prohibitions on content are if it's illegal or involves harassment or threats. In fact it's against policy (both state and university) to block content as anything might be used in various fields of study and also to protect free speech.
> 
> That said it is curious what one sees on the 300 or so public computers we have...but it's mostly tame...more videogames than studying though!



That may be true where you are, but I live in a country that tried to ban non-conventional pornography, so anything that wasn't a man and a woman basically. Not sure if they tried to ban regular porn or not.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> That may be true where you are, but I live in a country that tried to ban non-conventional pornography, so anything that wasn't a man and a woman basically. Not sure if they tried to ban regular porn or not.


In my country government tried to do prohibition after 10 PM, and in the day you only could drink in the pub


----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> That may be true where you are, but I live in a country that tried to ban non-conventional pornography, so anything that wasn't a man and a woman basically. Not sure if they tried to ban regular porn or not.



Wow that is hash. I forget how open Maryland is about things like this. Here it would be illegal to suppress access to such materials to adults in any state or government related capacity.

I sure hope things become more open there...I think often we take our freedoms for granted in many areas of the US.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Oops, I may have gone back to said topic that we were going to avoid.
Reverting to standard, non-political, version of memedos 10.



Simo said:


> Wow that is hash. I forget how open Maryland is about things like this. Here it would be illegal to suppress access to such materials to adults in any state or government related capacity.
> 
> I sure hope things become more open there...I think often we take our freedoms for granted in many areas of the US.



I mean, I live in England, it's not all Bolsheviks and Nick Crompton like the internet makes it out to be.

Damn it, couldn't resist that one.


----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> In my country government tried to do prohibition after 10 PM, and in the day you only could drink in the pub



Wow it seems like Poland is drifting more and more down an oddly conservative path...it seems like the Soviet era infused with far right religious aspects. Sure hope it evens out and things get better.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> Wow it seems like Poland is drifting more and more down an oddly conservative path...it seems like the Soviet era infused with far right religious aspects. Sure hope it eve s out and things get better.


Yeah we've got so much right and conservative movements, for now we've got very conservative party, PiS , they can do only two things, ban something or new tax, and refer to two values, Polish tradition and catholicism


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

For an example, we've got some gangsters that we call "dres" beacusw they wear tracksuits and in polisj tracksuit is dres if you are gay, bi, furry or "different" than normal people they can attack you with baseball bats or knife or with fists


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw I wouldn't worry too much! Working at the library of a large state university the only prohibitions on content are if it's illegal or involves harassment or threats. In fact it's against policy (both state and university) to block content as anything might be used in various fields of study and also to protect free speech.
> 
> That said it is curious what one sees on the 300 or so public computers we have...but it's mostly tame...more videogames than studying though!


Gaming during school hours? Been there, done that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah we've got so much right and conservative movements, for now we've got very conservative party, PiS , they can do only two things, ban something or new tax, and refer to two values, Polish tradition and catholicism


Well, considering the Polish have dealt with both Communists AND Nazis I am not surprised they are more Conservative/Right-wing in general. You can only deal with that much shit from the Left for a century.

Some parties have some reeeally whacky policies. Got some over here too. Luckily they are more fringe elements.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> For an example, we've got some gangsters that we call "dres" beacusw they wear tracksuits and in polisj tracksuit is dres if you are gay, bi, furry or "different" than normal people they can attack you with baseball bats or knife or with fists



Never really got that impression when I went to Poland, though I did witness an armored swat van sort of thing roaming around once. Maybe I went to a decent area, it was a place called zywiec.
Though I have heard it can be dodgy from my mums boyfriend, who was born in Poland and has spent most of his life over there.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Yeah, but it's not that bad as it sounds, I don't live in a catastrophic conditions, we've got a nice house, I don't starve, my took me to Norway, Croatia, Slovakia, this holidays I'm gonna be in Turkey, my mother is tolerant, she says if i would be gay I can tell her about this, but my father will kill me if he gonna know that I'm bi... But yeah... I'm just worried about political situation here...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> my took me to Norway,



Yay! I'm not the only person who spends money on going to lovely, weird Nordic countries instead of boring beaches.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Yay! I'm not the only person who spends money on going to lovely, weird Nordic countries instead of boring beaches.


I like hiking ^^have you ever been on Bessegen?


----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> For an example, we've got some gangsters that we call "dres" beacusw they wear tracksuits and in polisj tracksuit is dres if you are gay, bi, furry or "different" than normal people they can attack you with baseball bats or knife or with fists



Geez that sounds like a difficult atmosphere to live in...there is some of that here still Skinhead groups mainly. Well if you ever wanna talk I always answer any PM s pretty quickly. I am 25% Polish but my relatives came here around 1900 or so. I do recall my Polish great grandmother did make amazing homemade sausage usually around Christmas. And Pieroges. (probably spelled that wrong)


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> Geez that sounds like a difficult atmosphere to live in...there is some of that here still Skinhead groups mainly. Well if you ever wanna talk I always answer any PM s pretty quickly. I am 25% Polish but my relatives came here around 1900 or so. I do recall my Polish great grandmother did make amazing homemade sausage usually around Christmas. And Pieroges. (probably spelled that wrong)


Pierogi* , and no... dres are not very iften and they are very iften drunk or somehing, they aren't organized bandits or something, they're standing under some apartaments or something like that, in the night, and sometimes they robs you from wallet or phone, but once I was waling close to them and they did nothing.. So it isn't that bad


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I like hiking ^^have you ever been on Bessegen?



Sadly not, I only went to Oslo, but managed to do a rail journey out to the national park in between Oslo and Bergen, the first time I've done anything like that, and it was well worth it. Sadly I can't do much physical stuff when I go abroad to places like that, because I usually do it with my grandparents (Being retired and wanting to try things before they die and all). Would love to go back and do places like Tromso or Svalbard. Same with Finland, only been to Helsinki and went up to Tempere for the day, and Lappland is a bit too expensive, but central Finland seems a little more affordable.

Though actually, me and my grandparents saved the money we were gonna spend on each other for Christmas and are instead going to Iceland and doing the Golden Circle and South Coast tours.


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I did that for many years.  It has some good points, like avoiding general rush hour traffic, but it really screws with me getting good sleep


 
It's nice for if you don't like dealing with customers at work too. I see very few people and it's really nice. But at the same time my sleep is so bad to begin with I'm used to it by now lmao


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Well i've got one trauma from hiking, on Czerwone Wierchy, it's in Poland and when we were on them, and thunderstorm started, I was 11, the lighting struck in front of me, I startef to cry, I was thinling I will die, and even today I'm scared of thunderstorm


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> It's nice for if you don't like dealing with customers at work too. I see very few people and it's really nice. But at the same time my sleep is so bad to begin with I'm used to it by now lmao



And that main daytime leadership is absent, creating a looser work environment.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Yay! I'm not the only person who spends money on going to lovely, weird Nordic countries instead of boring beaches.


Lmao. Want cheap lodging? I got a spare bed. Might be a bit off interesting shit though.


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> And that main daytime leadership is absent, creating a looser work environment.



So true! I was lucky enough to get a work crew that is mostly younger people a little older or around the same age as me so it's really nice. The group of friends I made there is actually the same group that I go to anime cons with now lmao


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> It's nice for if you don't like dealing with customers at work too.


Bleh. Dealing with customers is the worst. I got voluntold by management to play customer service a bit at work and even after a couple years of having to do so I still hate it. Not good for my blood pressure.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> So true! I was lucky enough to get a work crew that is mostly younger people a little older or around the same age as me so it's really nice. The group of friends I made there is actually the same group that I go to anime cons with now lmao



Night shift always has the better (and crazier).  I've always seen day shift as the old people, with night shift being the younger crowd.


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Bleh. Dealing with customers is the worst. I got voluntold by management to play customer service a bit at work and even after a couple years of having to do so I still hate it. Not good for my blood pressure.



Yeah there's.. a lot of people out there that just really like to try and push you over the edge sometimes. The only time I worked on days at my current job was last year... for the black friday event. Never again.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Night shift always has the better (and crazier).  I've always seen day shift as the old people, with night shift being the younger crowd.



I noticed that too actually?? I mean, there's still a bunch of older people that are anywhere from 15-30 years older than me on nights but it is mostly the younger people who take the later shifts. Maybe older people just.. like waking up so early or something.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> I noticed that too actually?? I mean, there's still a bunch of older people that are anywhere from 15-30 years older than me on nights but it is mostly the younger people who take the later shifts. Maybe older people just.. like waking up so early or something.


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Bleh. Dealing with customers is the worst. I got voluntold by management to play customer service a bit at work and even after a couple years of having to do so I still hate it. Not good for my blood pressure.



Yeah, I'd agree, it can be really hard. I waited tables for many years, and when you add food and alcohol into the mix, you start to see people as a pack of rabid dogs, snapping around the food-bowl. But it did give me the ability to eventually learn to tune things out, and not let people get to me; not that they seemed any more pleasant. 

Nowadays, at the library, it seems really easy and even enjoyable to deal with the public; compared to restaurants, they're not even 1% as rude. Plus, we have certain rules and policies, and if you don't like them, you can bitch all you like, but though it's customer service, there's just certain things against policy we can't and won't do, no matter how much you complain, sorry, bye, next please : P


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

*wanders in with some food*


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

*foxxo wanders in with memes on how I feel about this site*


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *wanders in with some food*


*glares at food*
tasty


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *glares at food*
> tasty


it was.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 6, 2017)

There are some guys in my science class are being complete and udder idiotic fools, they keep interrupting while I'm trying to listen to the teacher, and it just annoys me. I try to ignore them, but it never works, surely you can relate to this.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> There are some guys in my science class are being complete and udder idiotic fools, they keep interrupting while I'm trying to listen to the teacher, and it just annoys me. I try to ignore them, but it never works, surely you can relate to this.


I always tried to avoid these groups, often with little success.


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> There are some guys in my science class are being complete and udder idiotic fools, they keep interrupting while I'm trying to listen to the teacher, and it just annoys me. I try to ignore them, but it never works, surely you can relate to this.



set their desk on fire


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 6, 2017)

*crawls into a corner and curls up into a ball* why are haters so mean? *starts crying* I need a hug.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *crawls into a corner and curls up into a ball* why are haters so mean? *starts crying* I need a hug.


*hugs Furrygameremopunk*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *crawls into a corner and curls up into a ball* why are haters so mean? *starts crying* I need a hug.


*gibs hugs*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *crawls into a corner and curls up into a ball* why are haters so mean? *starts crying* I need a hug.



Just relish in knowing they will be taking your orders at McDonald's  later in life.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Just relish in knowing they will be taking your orders at McDonald's  later in life.


I like to think that they would just be stuck working at McDonald's while I drive by going to eat somewhere a little more posh.


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Just relish in knowing they will be taking your orders at McDonald's  later in life.


Does McDonald's even have relish?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> Does McDonald's even have relish?


 
Some shitty packet stuff.


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> Does McDonald's even have relish?



McDonald's show me the forbidden relish


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> Does McDonald's even have relish?


I don't go enough to even know.


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

Ok so yes for relish, and they did have szechuan sauce for a bit

 but do they have good food


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> McDonald's show me the forbidden relish



They have some crappy jalepeno relish as well.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs Furrygameremopunk*


Awwww thank you. *hugs back*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *gibs hugs*


Thank you. *hugs back* I feel better now, I just love the fact that I have people that are there to comfort me.


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> They have some crappy jalepeno relish as well.



Jokes on them then, I can't eat anything spicy


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Thank you. *hugs back* I feel better now, I just love the fact that I have people that are there to comfort me.[/QU OTE]


 *hugs again* It's gonna be alright ^w^


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm singing Hallelujah Chorus in choir, and trust me, it is the hardest piece to sing, for me anyway. But still it is very hard.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I'm singing Hallelujah Chorus in choir, and trust me, it is the hardest piece to sing, for me anyway. But still it is very hard.


Well... i hope that you will succeed


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

SarcasticSpook said:


> Jokes on them then, I can't eat anything spicy



I must have the spicys


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I must have the spicys



Good, you can have all my spicys then


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

The mods, at me


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey, it's Finlands centennial, happy birthday Finland!  Kippis Suomi! (God only knows if I said that right).


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

My favorite part of Finland


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Ah it's so tame in here right now. *goes searching for random dirty joke*


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ah it's so tame in here right now. *goes searching for random dirty joke*


Dirty jokes are knot funny


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> My favorite part of Finland



What kind of grocery store has uniformed guards?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> What kind of grocery store has uniformed guards?


At least I wasn't the only one thinking that. 
But also, why did it take the guards so long to arrive? lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> Dirty jokes are knot funny



Aaaaand we're off again.


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> What kind of grocery store has uniformed guards?


I don't know, apparently the ones in Finland. There's a few more video's of them in this store so it could be the police


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

I said screw it today.  I didn't feel like being at work for another 2 hours.  Boss said screw it too, and left as well lol


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I said screw it today.  I didn't feel like being at work for another 2 hours.  Boss said screw it too, and left as well lol


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

Woof


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> View attachment 24829


This is 100% correct. And it's only Wednesday.

Edit: Wait, no. That's not true. I plea the fif


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof





*Woofs back*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I said screw it today.  I didn't feel like being at work for another 2 hours.  Boss said screw it too, and left as well lol



Sounds like an easy going job.


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sounds like an easy going job.


A wolfjob is easy going aswell OwO


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> A wolfjob is easy going aswell OwO


Barry put up a wolfjob!


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Barry put up a wolfjob!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> A wolfjob is easy going aswell OwO


>_> ...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

It's not even dark out, and it's already starting  .w.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

Fucking 10 more hours till I get my account back unless 


(Thanks @SveltColt)


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

...........


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

*is mentally disturbed now*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

*hides under the bed*


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *is mentally disturbed now*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

I want some coke now.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

-__- .......


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I want some coke now.



U WANT SUM COKE?


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

How many people here know who I am yet??
So far there's 2 that I know of


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> How many people here know who I am yet??
> So far there's 2 that I know of



You're obviously a random foxxo.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> U WANT SUM COKE?


yeah. ran out a little bit ago and I would like a little bit more variety than water


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> How many people here know who I am yet??
> So far there's 2 that I know of


I'm >99% certain on who you actually are. But who really knows?


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I'm >99% certain


You may be right xD


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> How many people here know who I am yet??
> So far there's 2 that I know of


*doesn't know as am easily dist-* oh hey, lego


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> How many people here know who I am yet??
> So far there's 2 that I know of


Eeeee... Meow


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

Here's my yiff collection on my phone OwO


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

Ah. Right


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> Here's my yiff collection on my phone OwOView attachment 24837


Oooohhhh


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

Kinda goes to show how poor my memory really is.


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

*hunger for subway increases*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> Here's my yiff collection on my phone OwOView attachment 24837



Oh. LOL. You are so weird.


----------



## randomfoxxo (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh. LOL. You are so weird.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> View attachment 24839 View attachment 24840 View attachment 24841 View attachment 24842



I'm good, I already had fun this morning.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> How many people here know who I am yet??
> So far there's 2 that I know of



Check your profile page... no, no, no, the other one


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

*woofs up the place*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs up the place*



*yiffs up the place*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *yiffs up the place*


Oh, my.
I thought you already had your fun?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *yiffs up the place*





Rystren said:


> Oh, my.
> I thought you already had your fun?



“Woofs” am i right? =P


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

randomfoxxo said:


> View attachment 24839 View attachment 24840 View attachment 24841 View attachment 24842


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> Oh, my.
> I thought you already had your fun?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2087345584831847
			




 O.O


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

XD


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>


Fite me



Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2087345584831847
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy! Thats a nice fully involved fire for me and my firefighter brothers to put out! 8D
....

...
Um....
Why are you stupid Californians driving toward it?.....


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2087345584831847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


am i the only one that doesn't see anything here?


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 6, 2017)

Fire?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Fire?


Yeah, I just read it and watched the film and my reaction was "HOOLYYY SHIIIIT"


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 6, 2017)

is that California?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> is that California?


Looks like it lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes it is


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah, I just read it and watched the film and my reaction was "HOOLYYY SHIIIIT"



Still less dangerous than the inside of a burning building


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Still less dangerous than the inside of a burning building


I don't know, I'm not a firefighter


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I don't know, I'm not a firefighter


:3
*pats*

That wasnt a question man, just a statement from experience


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> *pats*
> 
> That wasnt a question man, just a statement from experience


*purrs* ok ^w^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Still less dangerous than the inside of a burning building



Very much so.  Even the cargo container simulators are wretched to be near when lit.  

Most wouldn't get past humping hose off the truck lol.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> *pats*
> 
> That wasnt a question man, just a statement from experience


it makes sense when you think of it anyways


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 6, 2017)

My Australian state is bushfire central, but I don't live anywhere near where they happen. I remember the sky on black Saturday though


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Very much so.  Even the cargo container simulators are wretched to be near when lit.
> 
> Most wouldn't get past humping hose off the truck lol.


Yeah, and especially if its a large diameter one (big hose), when that thing is charged full of water, after dragging about 100+ feet that shit is HEAVY!!! .0.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2087345584831847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that EG Civic with the fart can tho...wait this is the wrong thread isn't it?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah, but that EG Civic with the fart can tho...wait this is the wrong thread isn't it?


?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Yeah, and especially if its a large diameter one (big hose), when that thing is charged full of water, after stagging about 100+ feet that shit is HEAVY!!! .0.



Don't forget trying to drag it up multiple flights of a stairwell, or even hanging onto the 4" at full pressure lol. 

My ex was a firefighter, and she dragged me out one day to training after I was talking shit lol.  I beat her ass on the obstacle course, but it was no joke.  I completely said fuck the ladder truck.  I don't do heights like that lol.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Don't forget trying to drag it up multiple flights of a stairwell, or even hanging onto the 4" at full pressure lol.
> 
> My ex was a firefighter, and she dragged me out one day to training after I was talking shit lol.  I beat her ass on the obstacle course, but it was no joke.  I completely said fuck the ladder truck.  I don't do heights like that lol.


XD lmao

Yeah heights arent for everyone lol.
Especially on one of those tower rigs whos ladders go higher than skyscrapers hehe


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> ?


The car in the foreground is an old Honda Civic. And this isn't the Auto Appreciation thread, which was the gist of the joke. It wasn't a very good joke, though, I'll admit


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> XD lmao
> 
> Yeah heights arent for everyone lol.
> Especially on one of those tower rigs whos ladders go higher than skyscrapers hehe



Pooler FD has a 6-7 story ladder, since the city started blowing up with manufacturing industry and other large buildings.  She got in at the right time, and I was her physical trainer due to experience.  I still wouldn't piss in her ass if her shit was on fire, but she's doing good enough at it.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> The car in the foreground is an old Honda Civic. And this isn't the Auto Appreciation thread, which was the gist of the joke. It wasn't a very good joke, though, I'll admit


Oh sorry I didn't understand the joke


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Pooler FD has a 6-7 story ladder, since the city started blowing up with manufacturing industry and other large buildings.  She got in at the right time, and I was her physical trainer due to experience.  I still wouldn't piss in her ass if her shit was on fire, but she's doing good enough at it.



How colorful


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> How colorful



We are divorced for a reason


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We are divorced for a reason


Ohhhhhhhh~ 
okay then xD lol


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Oh sorry I didn't understand the joke


Not your fault lol



-..Legacy..- said:


> I still wouldn't piss in her ass if her shit was on fire


Welp, that's a new one on me


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Welp, that's a new one on me



You learn lots of fun things to say in the military


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

Yaaay another war is gonna start in the middle east, beacuse Trump is saying that Jeruzalem belongs to Izrael!! Yaaayyy......


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 6, 2017)

*yawns* good night everyone *falls asleep*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> *pats*
> 
> That wasnt a question man, just a statement from experience



How so? The fires are burning down buildings and causing lives to be lost and livestock to die. I'd say it's pretty serious, much worse than a few burning townhouses.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Yaaay another war is gonna start in the middle east, beacuse Trump is saying that Jeruzalem belongs to Izrael!! Yaaayyy......



Don't blame me. I didn't vote for the cocksucking son of a bitch.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 6, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> How so? The fires are burning down buildings and causing lives to be lost and livestock to die. I'd say it's pretty serious, much worse than a few burning townhouses.



I understand your reasoning but please do hear me out man.

Stuff falls on you dude... like the entire fuckin roof. People and pets get trapped, a person can potentially escape a wildfire whereas a house, skyscraper, or other structure, you can become helplessly trapped, the smoke makes it impossible to see, there’s possibility of collapse ontop of you, and potentially hazardous fumes caused by burning plastics, wiring, and other houshold items.

Granted NO FIRE IS GOOD, but not only is a structure fire significantly dangerous to you and unpredictable, but it is also extremely dangerous to the firefighters attempting to extinguish it and get you and your loved ones out.

Theres a million other things involved but that is the short version. ^^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I understand your reasoning but please do hear me out man.
> 
> Stuff falls on you dude... like the entire fuckin roof. People and pets get trapped, a person can potentially escape a wildfire whereas a house, skyscraper, or other structure, you can become helplessly trapped, the smoke makes it impossible to see, there’s possibility of collapse ontop of you, and potentially hazardous fumes caused by burning plastics, wiring, and other houshold items.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I get what you're saying - but keep in mind that these fires are causing tens of thousands to evacuate, burning hundreds of homes (so exponentially more work than a Dept trying to save one house), and just generally making life miserable for tens of thousands of people. I'm not putting your job down, just pointing out that the damage and harm caused by these fires is vastly larger than a few town fires.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Rystren said:


> *like a smartass* what about carefully watched campfires



Redneck bonfire anyone?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Fuck you too


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

This moment when my cat is chasing the tennis ball...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

Or that moment where I'm chasing the tennis ball...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Or that moment where I'm chasing the tennis ball...


No to stereotypes!! Everyone can chase a ball


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

No longer relevant...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> OK, you folk's maturity level is starting to piss me off. One minute you're liking my posts and having fun, and the next minute, you block me for no reason? What a fucking joke. If you have a problem with someone, say so. Avoidance of problems instead of standing up and facing them is why this generation has so many problems.


I'm not blocking anyone


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> There are some guys in my science class are being complete and udder idiotic fools, they keep interrupting while I'm trying to listen to the teacher, and it just annoys me. I try to ignore them, but it never works, surely you can relate to this.


I can a lot realate to this. My whole class (really) was full of such idiots. And they were so stupid... it sounds like a bias, but they really were. My class was like 80 % full of some "cool guys" clique that thought they could come through life with robbing and getting social performances... serious, thats what they wrote on the job preparation letters. Each time i walked in the class i could literally feel how my IQ sinks... and then i sat there, listened to our pooor teacher that won't give up the hope the morons behind me listen to him, telling them how you solute a square equation, and all you hear from behind me is:
"HOW ITS A SQUARE EQUATION IF ITS IN MATHS?"
And all i do is planting my head on the desk and silent praying that a stupid thunderbolt hits this idiots.


-..Legacy..- said:


> Just relish in knowing they will be taking your orders at McDonald's  later in life.


stop blaming mcdonalds :c They deserve better.


BahgDaddy said:


> OK, you folk's maturity level is starting to piss me off. One minute you're liking my posts and having fun, and the next minute, you block me for no reason? What a fucking joke. If you have a problem with someone, say so. Avoidance of problems instead of standing up and facing them is why this generation has so many problems.


Oh, someone actually notices this problem?
Woo Hoo GIF - Tenor GIF Keyboard - Bring Personality To Your Conversations | Say more with Tenor


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

No longer relevant...


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

Lol, this is awesome.
You see my above content? Wanna remove link and get this as result


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Lol, this is awesome.
> You see my above content? Wanna remove link and get this as result



Ahhh another German. I need to visit Germany - I tend to like the people I talk to there. Also love the music - amazing pagan folk, gothic rock, and medieval music from that place.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ahhh another German. I need to visit Germany - I tend to like the people I talk to there. Also love the music - amazing pagan folk, gothic rock, and medieval music from that place.


Do you listen to Rammstein?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 7, 2017)

Germany's a dope place indeed. The tood's awesome too.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 7, 2017)

I want to sincerely apologize to everyone here. Before i go on and on with it, no i dont expect you to forgive me, but i am terribly sorry guys and gals for the way ive been acting lately...

Theres not alot of good going on in the hood over here with this woof and its severely been affecting my attitude, decisions, and my emotions. If i blocked you, i take full responsibility for my raged out stupid actions, if i blew up at you i am deeply and truly sorry, it was a dick move, im normally NEVER like this.

Again sorry fuzzies, i still love all of you guys, i hope to those who it pertains to that whatever diety thats out there that i can make it up to you.

Goodnight, good morning, good evening, stay awesome all of you.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Do you listen to Rammstein?



Interesting question - I just listened to Ohne Dich by them, like just an hour ago and was going to give some of their other music a shot later. My fav German band is probably Blutengel, though.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ahhh another German. I need to visit Germany - I tend to like the people I talk to there. Also love the music - amazing pagan folk, gothic rock, and medieval music from that place.


Haha true Saltatio mortis can kinda blow your mind form time to time. Give our metal and punk scene a try too.
But i not recommedn you to go in the west except you want to have the ultimate cringe as memory from us. Cough, in case you still watn to come here.
If you want...if you _really_ want.... and your sure.... untimately sure.... really....



Black Burn said:


> Do you listen to Rammstein?


They are cool, but get boring quick imo.
If you looking for something with more speed try powerwolf, they're also a german product 
at least to 60 %


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> My fav German band is probably Blutengel, though.


Marry me


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Interesting question - I just listened to Ohne Dich by them, like just an hour ago and was going to give some of their other music a shot later. My fav German band is probably Blutengel, though.


I recommend to listen to Du Hast, Links 2 3 4, Ich will, Sonne


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

I liked dritte wahl a while ago. Sadly the band are left-radical punks, but their music was honest and cool from what i heard.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> They are cool, but get boring quick imo.
> If you looking for something with more speed try powerwolf, they're also a german product


Sometimes I listen to them


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Marry me



LOL!!! Unfortunately you're a dude, otherwise I'd seriously consider it.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I recommend to listen to Du Hast, Links 2 3 4, Ich will, Sonne


if ya like that listen to ich will, its pretty much the same from style and with a bit more text.


Black Burn said:


> Sometimes I listen to them


which one? PW or Ramm?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I want to sincerely apologize to everyone here. Before i go on and on with it, no i dont expect you to forgive me, but i am terribly sorry guys and gals for the way ive been acting lately...
> 
> Theres not alot of good going on in the hood over here with this woof and its severely been affecting my attitude, decisions, and my emotions. If i blocked you, i take full responsibility for my raged out stupid actions, if i blew up at you i am deeply and truly sorry, it was a dick move, im normally NEVER like this.
> 
> ...


*hugs* nothing wrong happened, everyone sometimes have worse days


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> which one? PW or Ramm


PW


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> PW


i love this orchestral metal crossover. bible of the beast gave me the idea for a new story. They also magnificantly helped me getting ideas for my character that is probably supposed to one day be my new sona.

fun fact: i usually hear less german music and more old classic american music.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

Vater Unser






Reich Mir Die Hand, symphonic version






Pagan folk (probably not to your tastes, but...)


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

I listen to Hardbass, polish rock and I really like metal covers by Leo Moracchiolli


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

Hum, i more or less hear everything form time to time. But primary i am into Rock and Metal in general. Especially the old one, you could as welll say i like 80's/70's music


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Vater Unser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sees e nomine.*
I renew my marriage proposal.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

shit, too much music to discover and too less time to play the songs here
curse you, time period


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Did someone say Rammstein? Or am I late to the party?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Did someone say Rammstein? Or am I late to the party?


No you aren't :3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> No you aren't :3



CKY2K kickstarted my love of Rammstein.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 7, 2017)

Ugh, 

i just need another hour of sleep. i got up at around 3, then fell back to sleep, woke up at about 6:20, then my mom gets to my grandmas in a bitchy mood because of three idiots at work not doing their job. So if you excuse me. * falls asleep*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 7, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Do you listen to Rammstein?


Hell yes. I love that band, my mom has all of their albums. I just need to find them and listen to all of their songs.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 7, 2017)

You know, there are some people  I think that could be more productive in their lives, I'm not talking about you guys, I'm talking about the people at my school. I mean sure there are the people who do something at school workwise, and people who just sit on their ass all day on Facebook at school. I heard that there's even a Facebook disorder now.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 7, 2017)

Never Again. Seems to be my motto as of late.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 7, 2017)

I was just wondering, I was really wanting to see Hollywood Undead a while ago, but now I don't. Now I want to see them now soooo bad. Though my mom is completely broke, ugh.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

I could be more productive but I'm to lazy


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 7, 2017)

Just got home from work and uuuuuugh not looking forward to six more days of working already. I know it's money and all but holy heck I already know my feet are gonna be hella blistered by the time my days off come around.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm looking for a Cranjis, Cranjis McBasketball.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry, never heard of it. But there was a Bob McHammer around the corner.


MetroFox2 said:


> CKY2K kickstarted my love of Rammstein.


Oh man that poor guy named thomas shitt... xD
Must been terrible in school.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

I need to go get coffee creamer so I continue to drink lots of coffee so I can continue to do nothing extremely fast.


----------



## 134 (Dec 7, 2017)

In germany we have coffee spawners there is always a cup of coffee standing in my kitchen and I don't know where they come from!


----------



## SlyCool (Dec 7, 2017)

In New York, you either have mom and pop coffee shops or 10 Starbucks' on one block, there's no inbetween


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

In Poland if I want coffe I go down to the kitchen and make it by myself


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't drink coffee... Sue me.


----------



## 134 (Dec 7, 2017)

I only have seen 1 starbucks in my whole live!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> I don't drink coffee... Sue me.



Ok. Can you help me write your lawsuit?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ok. Can you help me write your lawsuit?



I don't think a creative writing A level goes very far in the world of law


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> I don't think a creative writing A level goes very far in the world of law



Nah, lawyers excel at creative writing.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 7, 2017)

Woooof


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

Everyone doing good today?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

I am well. The hose to my camper froze this morning, so I need to wrap it in heat tape or buy a heated hose.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

Well, I'm almost ok...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

Can someone hug me?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 7, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Can someone hug me?


*hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *hugs*


*hugs back* thanks


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 7, 2017)

Mabus said:


> I want to sincerely apologize to everyone here. Before i go on and on with it, no i dont expect you to forgive me, but i am terribly sorry guys and gals for the way ive been acting lately...
> 
> Theres not alot of good going on in the hood over here with this woof and its severely been affecting my attitude, decisions, and my emotions. If i blocked you, i take full responsibility for my raged out stupid actions, if I blew up at you i am deeply and truly sorry, it was a dick move, im normally NEVER like this.
> 
> ...



Its good dude.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Can someone hug me?



*also hugs*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

Is crimcyan still here?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Is crimcyan still here?



Not at this moment, no.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 7, 2017)

I've been away for a while, but I'm back now. I hate the holidays.


----------



## Alstren (Dec 7, 2017)

Stadt said:


> I've been away for a while, but I'm back now. I hate the holidays.



But why? Q-Q


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

Stadt said:


> I've been away for a while, but I'm back now. I hate the holidays.



Welcome Back!  It's been awhile since I've seen the Wendigo


----------



## Loffi (Dec 7, 2017)

Nice to be back. I've had lots of life drama going on, but I'm mellowing back out.



Alstren said:


> But why? Q-Q



1. I work retail.

2. I got puke drunk at my family Thanksgiving and now I'm too embaressed to go to Christmas.

3. I really do enjoy buying things for my friends and family, but I stress over it really badly. Also, money.

edit:

4. None of the local theaters are playing The Shape of Water because they're too busy playing Christmas movies. I'm livid. The nearest showing is 4 hours away. I was looking forward to this for half a year.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not at this moment, no.



I was wondering because we're following each other but he's not in my list. ???


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I was wondering because we're following each other but he's not in my list. ???



He's on vacation.  If he was banned, his profile page would be deleted.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He's on vacation.  If he was banned, his profile page would be deleted.


...we had that random fox hanging around for a bit. Reminded me of Crim, actually. Did that guy get got too? I was actually busy at work today and missed a whole day of the chat lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> ...we had that random fox hanging around for a bit. Reminded me of Crim, actually. Did that guy get got too? I was actually busy at work today and missed a whole day of the chat lol



Lol.  Reminded you of him?


----------



## anonym (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey everyone, lately everything been super shit for me, that's why my posts have been mostly just stupid pictures. I would also like to apologize for that aswell. I just want to say a few things:

The view from the outside of this fandom seem very simple: it's just people who like anthropomorphic animal's. But once you're on the inside of this fandom it's a completely different thing. You have to watch what you say or do beacuse alot of people get offended so easily. If you don't agree with someone you automatically become a nazi or someshit like that. Now there's the 2 side's of the fandom that people are getting forced into, with all the politics and everything. From the short time I was involved in this fandom the more and more toxic it became. You would think anything involving furries would be fun but no... It just grow's tiresome till you question why you even want to be around these people any more. As of right now im considering taking a break or leaving this fandom all together due to the constant toxicness that some people bring and make other people feel like shit. Like a pandemic but with shitty behaviour.

At the moment I am unsure if I will return back here due to a mod chain banning me so as soon as my ban was over another one for the same reason was placed with a longer time frame. I don't know if they will stop after this one, but due to the moderation on here I'm not sure if I feel like returning.



Mabus said:


> I want to sincerely apologize to everyone here. Before i go on and on with it, no i dont expect you to forgive me, but i am terribly sorry guys and gals for the way ive been acting lately...
> 
> Theres not alot of good going on in the hood over here with this woof and its severely been affecting my attitude, decisions, and my emotions. If i blocked you, i take full responsibility for my raged out stupid actions, if i blew up at you i am deeply and truly sorry, it was a dick move, im normally NEVER like this.
> 
> ...


And I would also like to apologize to you aswell, I admit I was being shit the other day. I'm tired of all the drama things happening around here. And I don't want it to get in the way of anything.

Welp rant and shit over, you probably know who I am.


----------



## GermanShepherd (Dec 7, 2017)

My evening was just made after a subway employee gave me an extra cookie with my meal and said you can have the other cookie later... then gave me her number. I don't know how or if I should tell her I'm not into women *thinking face*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

anonym said:


> Hey everyone, lately everything been super shit for me, that's why my posts have been mostly just stupid pictures. I would also like to apologize for that aswell. I just want to say a few things:
> 
> The view from the outside of this fandom seem very simple: it's just people who like anthropomorphic animal's. But once you're on the inside of this fandom it's a completely different thing. You have to watch what you say or do beacuse alot of people get offended so easily. If you don't agree with someone you automatically become a nazi or someshit like that. Now there's the 2 side's of the fandom that people are getting forced into, with all the politics and everything. From the short time I was involved in this fandom the more and more toxic it became. You would think anything involving furries would be fun but no... It just grow's tiresome till you question why you even want to be around these people any more. As of right now im considering taking a break or leaving this fandom all together due to the constant toxicness that some people bring and make other people feel like shit. Like a pandemic but with shitty behaviour.
> 
> ...



I just ignore the acidic ones.  Their stay is usually short-lived, either by choice or otherwise.


----------



## anonym (Dec 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I just ignore the acidic ones.  Their stay is usually short-lived, either by choice or otherwise.


Yeah true, I orginaly didn't feel like posting this untill my closest friend said I should. But I guess I will leave soon before anything goes bad. Then they would have a new reason to chain ban me again.


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 7, 2017)

Boop.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 7, 2017)

Woof


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Lol.  Reminded you of him?


Yeah, just a little bit I think



anonym said:


> Yeah true, I orginaly didn't feel like posting this untill my closest friend said I should. But I guess I will leave soon before anything goes bad. Then they would have a new reason to chain ban me again.


Man, this is some crap. We need that foxxo back 
If this is it for you, though, peace out, live long and prosper, see you space cowboy, etc. etc. etc. It aint been long but it's been good.


----------



## anonym (Dec 7, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah, just a little bit I think
> 
> 
> Man, this is some crap. We need that foxxo back
> If this is it for you, though, peace out, live long and prosper, see you space cowboy, etc. etc. etc. It aint been long but it's been good.


It may or may not be the end depending on what happens, I might just slow down a alot more.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

anonym said:


> It may or may not be the end depending on what happens, I might just slow down a alot more.



A lot less "U Want Sum Fuk?" Spamming might help lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

anonym said:


> Hey everyone, lately everything been super shit for me, that's why my posts have been mostly just stupid pictures. I would also like to apologize for that aswell. I just want to say a few things:
> 
> The view from the outside of this fandom seem very simple: it's just people who like anthropomorphic animal's. But once you're on the inside of this fandom it's a completely different thing. You have to watch what you say or do beacuse alot of people get offended so easily. If you don't agree with someone you automatically become a nazi or someshit like that. Now there's the 2 side's of the fandom that people are getting forced into, with all the politics and everything. From the short time I was involved in this fandom the more and more toxic it became. You would think anything involving furries would be fun but no... It just grow's tiresome till you question why you even want to be around these people any more. As of right now im considering taking a break or leaving this fandom all together due to the constant toxicness that some people bring and make other people feel like shit. Like a pandemic but with shitty behaviour.
> 
> ...



Just toe my liberal politics and we'll get along just fine!


----------



## anonym (Dec 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> A lot less "U Want Sum Fuk?" Spamming might help lol


But do you!?!?!, lol yeah alot less of that for sure.
I'm getting told to try the amino furry group, so I'm going to be around there for a bit aswell


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 7, 2017)

anonym said:


> But do you!?!?!, lol yeah alot less of that for sure.



Where else am I going to hear about living in "Apocolypse Canada"?


----------



## anonym (Dec 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Where else am I going to hear about living in "Apocolypse Canada"?


I got winter break soon so there would be alot less of that .


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 7, 2017)

anonym said:


> It may or may not be the end depending on what happens, I might just slow down a alot more.


Please stay!  Mods are just spicy and need to drink some milk 



-..Legacy..- said:


> A lot less "U Want Sum Fuk?" Spamming might help lol


This would definitely help.


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 7, 2017)

*psst*
Want sum fuk?


----------



## LBCicedragon (Dec 7, 2017)

Experience muscular soreness for the first time.But I'm wondering whether furries will get ill like us.Maybe they are evolved ones and their immune systems are well developed.*extremely cold in my typing fingers*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 7, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> Experience muscular soreness for the first time.But I'm wondering whether furries will get ill like us.Maybe they are evolved ones and their immune systems are well developed.*extremely cold in my typing fingers*


Why wouldn't they? Unless your character is a machine or some fantasy character.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Dec 7, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Why wouldn't they? Unless your character is a machine or some fantasy character.


I often see wounded furries but never illed ones   qwq       I thought doctor furries in white might be attractive.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

anonym said:


> I got winter break soon so there would be alot less of that .



OK but why did you make three accounts to tell us this?


----------



## anonym (Dec 7, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> OK but why did you make three accounts to tell us this?


One is being chained banned, other i deleted after shitposting this, is just for this


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 8, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> I often see wounded furries but never illed ones   qwq       I thought doctor furries in white might be attractive.


Because illness isn't very poetic. It's a measurement of mortality that doesn't involve a second party. No heroic sacrifice, no close fight, etc.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 8, 2017)

@Crimcyan @anonym this one's for you


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Because illness isn't very poetic. It's a measurement of mortality that doesn't involve a second party. No heroic sacrifice, no close fight, etc.







Unless you throw them in an arena with the prize being they get to live for one more day.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

anonym said:


> One is being chained banned, other i deleted after shitposting this, is just for this



I didn't see any reason for the mods to ban your other account. You're also admitting relatively freely who you are...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> @Crimcyan @anonym this one's for you
> View attachment 24891



In the spirit of Crimcyan


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)

*wakes up* *sees what happened here* oohhh ok


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 8, 2017)

Aah good morning innocent interne...
*looks at the above*
Aaaalright its time for another tea....
*walks back to kitchen*


----------



## Telnac (Dec 8, 2017)

This is all my fault. I don’t know how or why. Maybe the wave functions of the protons in my colon all became synchronized and shit happened everywhere all at once. But clearly this is all my fault.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)

Only 2 hours left and the weekend will start


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)

Only 2 hours of holding myself from killing idiots in school...


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 8, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> You don't need to know, just roll with it.


*Rolls*
Wait.
*Cinnamon rolls*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 8, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> *Rolls*
> Wait.
> *Cinnamon rolls*



*Dangerously eyeballs cinnamon rolls*


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Dangerously eyeballs cinnamon rolls*


*Cinnamon rolls bites*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 8, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> *Cinnamon rolls bites*



It must be good, if it has evolved to that degree.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It must be good, if it has evolved to that degree.


And it hopes you taste good too.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh lort, we've got snow today. And because this is the Souf, every road is going to be one huge pile up before 10am BECAUSE NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO DRIVE. Fun.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 8, 2017)

Heya, this is random post added for no reason.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 8, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Oh lort, we've got snow today. And because this is the Souf, every road is going to be one huge pile up before 10am BECAUSE NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO DRIVE. Fun.



Nothing in Huntsville at all.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 8, 2017)

AAAAAAAHHH MY TEXT IS WHITE!!! You have to highlight my comment to read it.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 8, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Oh lort, we've got snow today. And because this is the Souf, every road is going to be one huge pile up before 10am BECAUSE NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO DRIVE. Fun.


Haha
WELL GOOD LUCK


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm finally freeeeee, weeeeekeeeeeeend


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 8, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I'm finally freeeeee, weeeeekeeeeeeend


Dude, it's Friday.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 8, 2017)

The cars here are covered in frost, our heater is broken, and I'm only wearing a thin hoodie. IM SO COLD


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 8, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Haha
> WELL GOOD LUCK


Yeah, we're dead.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Nothing in Huntsville at all.


Lucky. North GA is under a winter storm warning or advisory. Forecast says maybe 1/2" of snow, which is all we need around here for people to lose their damn minds.


----------



## ennuietic (Dec 8, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> *Cinnamon rolls bites*


I want cinnamon rolls now and there aren't any at the closest shop


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Dude, it's Friday.


Shhhh, Friday after 2PM is weekend for me


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 8, 2017)

ennuietic said:


> I want cinnamon rolls now and there aren't any at the closest shop


Gonna bake some this week end.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 8, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Shhhh, Friday after 2PM is weekend for me


Here it's 7:49 AM.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 8, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Gonna bake some this week end.


I thought you said "gonna bake some weed this week end" I had to read it again.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 8, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I'm finally freeeeee, weeeeekeeeeeeend


lucky cat.
still have n' hour to waste here.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 8, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah, we're dead.
> 
> 
> Lucky. North GA is under a winter storm warning or advisory. Forecast says maybe 1/2" of snow, which is all we need around here for people to lose their damn minds.


So much?
People here go on sloth mode as soon as they see a fucking raindrop.
It's like:
Forecast says its gonna be most likely rainy today, lets say a ~50% chance of rain.
We go on the highway.
Everyone freezes. 10 KM traffic.


----------



## ennuietic (Dec 8, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> So much?
> People here go on sloth mode as soon as they see a fucking raindrop.
> It's like:
> Forecast says its gonna be most likely rainy today, lets say a ~50% chance of rain.
> ...


Where's 'here'?

 It's been raining non-stop where I live for the past three weeks or so? A neighbors driveway has almost completely washed away


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 8, 2017)

ennuietic said:


> Where's 'here'?
> 
> It's been raining non-stop where I live for the past three weeks or so? A neighbors driveway has almost completely washed away


Far away, in a unpopular central country.
Here its "OK" with rain, but instead we have deep, tight low clouds that hide most of the sunlight and turn the whole sky in a deep, light gray that are capable of making you either agresside or depressive as soon as you look up.
But well, thats why i always look down i guess.
Oh, and its snowed a few minutes ago. But only some flocks, nothing stayed.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 8, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I thought you said "gonna bake some weed this week end" I had to read it again.


...


----------



## Loffi (Dec 8, 2017)

Our snow is supposed to come tomorrow. So everyone in the county is out in  a panic to buy their BREADANDMILK.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 8, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah, we're dead.
> 
> 
> Lucky. North GA is under a winter storm warning or advisory. Forecast says maybe 1/2" of snow, which is all we need around here for people to lose their damn minds.



Yep.  Few in the South can even drive in rain, let alone snow.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 8, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Can someone hug me?


*hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *hugs*


*hugs back* thanks


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 8, 2017)

Today is the day I start learning Javascript. I'm so excited to start it. I'm starting to use Codecademy for it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yep.  Few in the South can even drive in rain, let alone snow.



Yeah, in Missouri if it slowed even slightly the whole economy halted and schools canceled. I worked at McDonald's, however, and they expected me to come in. I lived out 35 miles of undermaintained highway - I wasn't Ruskin my life for a $50 paycheck for the day!


----------



## 134 (Dec 8, 2017)

Today my very first self bought (not old stock from my parents) vinyl record arrived I'm so excited I can't tell how!
I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 8, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Today my very first self bought (not old stock from my parents) vinyl record arrived I'm so excited I can't tell how!
> I AM SO HAPPY



I stopped collecting vinyl, when it bacame a royal pain in the ass to find needles.


----------



## 134 (Dec 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I stopped collecting vinyl, when it bacame a royal pain in the ass to find needles.


I found someone who sells the needels for my 70ies turntable (DUAL 1256) they cost about 20€ (original needles, they still have labels on their package displaying that they cost 40 mark, an old german currency)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

Eh they make reproduction turntables.


----------



## 134 (Dec 8, 2017)

or you get a new pickup-system


----------



## Mabus (Dec 8, 2017)

*wolf sounds*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *wolf sounds*


* probably but not for sure cat sounds*


----------



## 134 (Dec 8, 2017)

*woofs at woofer*


----------



## Loffi (Dec 8, 2017)

*sounds*


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 8, 2017)

*Fainting goat sounds*


----------



## 134 (Dec 8, 2017)

*distant wolf awooing*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)

*hiding in a bunker sounds*


----------



## 134 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Loffi (Dec 8, 2017)

This kid is my hero


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 8, 2017)

Has anybody else had a dream like this?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

I have lots of dreams, usually at night, but sometimes while I'm driving.


----------



## 134 (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't know why but I dream a lot of technical stuff that is broken and needs to be repaired.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2017)

I dream about Uni work sometimes. I'm like solving stuff but sadly it only works in the dream :U


----------



## 134 (Dec 8, 2017)

But sometimes I dream this stuff.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I dream about Uni work sometimes. I'm like solving stuff but sadly it only works in the dream :U



I'd like a university job. I like research.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 8, 2017)

I usually either dream about life drama or crazy stuff that doesn't make sense. Lately it's been the drama. I prefer the crazy stuff.


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 8, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> But sometimes I dream this stuff.



Tru Slav Power!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'd like a university job. I like research.


Oh god, I love research 
If I could I'd really like one too


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> But sometimes I dream this stuff.


----------



## 134 (Dec 8, 2017)

Since boris made this song together with Dj Blyatman I want a Lada.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2017)

All that talk of dreams earlier in this thread reminds me that a little skunk-nap sounds really, really nice right now, and on a rather cold night...plus, there's that added bonus of crazy dreams, which I still often find more fun than movies : )


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> All that talk of dreams earlier in this thread reminds me that a little skunk-nap sounds really, really nice right now, and on a rather cold night...plus, there's that added bonus of crazy dreams, which I still often find more fun than movies : )


Crazy dreams can be super fun or super puzzling, but they are always enjoyable!


----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Crazy dreams can be super fun or super puzzling, but they are always enjoyable!



Yeah, they can be quite a bit of both. Often I have a version of a dream where I'm living in a large, mansion like house with some friends, in college. It's generally 4 stories tall, and oddly, we only live on the first two floors, and much of the historical woodwork and detailing has been covered over by tacky remodeling, and such, and the rooms are cut into smaller ones, and it's rather ugly inside. But the third floor, while deserted, is amazing: grand rooms, fine woodwork, fireplaces, amazing details, but all covered in dust, and there is a slight feeling of terror when we explore this floor, and we never stay, too long. And then, the last floor: this floor, we know not to go to, but sometimes, take the stairs up to it: but there is an overwhelming sense of something so frightening that we can't name, and we always avoid it, curious though we are.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

Last night I dreamt Hillary Clinton was also a Goa-uld from Star Gate, was also my aunt or something, ran a business, and then there was a tornado over my house. I have a lot of tornado dreams, and they're usually not good. Living in the south makes you basically permanently afraid for your life. Snow, ice, rain, clouds, lighting, and wind will all try to kill you at some point.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, they can be quite a bit of both. Often I have a version of a dream where I'm living in a large, mansion like house with some friends, in college. It's generally 4 stories tall, and oddly, we only live on the first two floors, and much of the historical woodwork and detailing has been covered over by tacky remodeling, and such, and the rooms are cut into smaller ones, and it's rather ugly inside. But the third floor, while deserted, is amazing: grand rooms, fine woodwork, fireplaces, amazing details, but all covered in dust, and there is a slight feeling of terror when we explore this floor, and we never stay, too long. And then, the last floor: this floor, we know not to go to, but sometimes, take the stairs up to it: but there is an overwhelming sense of something so frightening that we can't name, and we always avoid it, curious though we are.


That's quite amazing! Is it a lucid dream? Because if that's the case, you should try to explore the last floor in depth! That could be quite interesting!


----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's quite amazing! Is it a lucid dream? Because if that's the case, you should try to explore the last floor in depth! That could be quite interesting!



At times, it does border on lucid...as in exploring the third floor, and almost the 4th. But it's curious; Always 4 floors, now that I think of it.

Also, I often have dreams that a place I am living, or have lived in, has an extra room, or rooms, that I never knew existed, or had forgotten about, and I then think: wow, why didn't I use that extra space? I surly could have used it? Generally, there's nothing 'haunted' feeling about these rooms, I just never knew they were there. Sometimes, though, the room is downstairs, in a door leading to the basement, and in these cases, I sometimes venture down, but am very frightened, and keep the door locked, after that: and this is even if there appears to be curious, valuable antiques down there, that I might have, had I the courage to go down there.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 8, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, they can be quite a bit of both. Often I have a version of a dream where I'm living in a large, mansion like house with some friends, in college. It's generally 4 stories tall, and oddly, we only live on the first two floors, and much of the historical woodwork and detailing has been covered over by tacky remodeling, and such, and the rooms are cut into smaller ones, and it's rather ugly inside. But the third floor, while deserted, is amazing: grand rooms, fine woodwork, fireplaces, amazing details, but all covered in dust, and there is a slight feeling of terror when we explore this floor, and we never stay, too long. And then, the last floor: this floor, we know not to go to, but sometimes, take the stairs up to it: but there is an overwhelming sense of something so frightening that we can't name, and we always avoid it, curious though we are.



I have a few dreams that had "uncharted" territory.  It seemed that after a year, I had accessed those areas eventually.  The real mindfuck is recognizing you're in one environment, and you find transition points to another familiar area.  There's a very specific railway/highway crossing i encounter occasionally, and it's almost fun deciding which area I want to revisit.  Sometimes it's a repeat, and other times it changes dramatically.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 8, 2017)

*magic sounds*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 9, 2017)

*Sits at the far side of the room casually watching the banter...
'Fantasy creatures.' The demon chuckled.*ono


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

I honestly think I don't deserve the life I have, I look at my friends and people that I know struggle to pay for school or scared of losing their job which pays for their rent. I'm fucking 18 and have 3 cars, a high end laptop, 6 high end rc cars, 8 game consoles, a dirt bike and I paid nothing for my schooling. It's come down to a point where I hate spending money on myself beacuse it just feels like I don't even deserve it. My friend brought up the point that I have been working since I was 13 with two jobs most of the time, got a fuck ton of scholarships. I still don't feel like I should have any of this.

All this probably makes me sound like a douche bag but I honestly stopped caring.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

@Crimcyan What does the fox say? *runs away*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 9, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> @Crimcyan What does the fox say? *runs away*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I honestly think I don't deserve the life I have, I look at my friends and people that I know struggle to pay for school or scared of losing their job which pays for their rent. I'm fucking 18 and have 3 cars, a high end laptop, 6 high end rc cars, 8 game consoles, a dirt bike and I paid nothing for my schooling. It's come down to a point where I hate spending money on myself beacuse it just feels like I don't even deserve it. My friend brought up the point that I have been working since I was 13 with two jobs most of the time, got a fuck ton of scholarships. I still don't feel like I should have any of this.
> 
> All this probably makes me sound like a douche bag but I honestly stopped caring.



Don't downplay work ethic, ever.  That is what will get you through life, more than anything.  Some people can push themselves to be more, others simply can't.  The best are the ones that can also push others to succeed with them.  These people are the real leaders in life.   

There are a lot of people that only want to "just get by" on a daily basis, and they are quick to chastise anyone who puts in more effort.  They like to confuse arrogance for what is actually  confidence. Striving to make your own life more enjoyable, should never be handicapped by others that are just mad they will get left behind.  I've seen good people dragged back down to stagnant levels by others, and it's hard to watch them lose awareness of their surroundings.  Is it cold?  To an extent, but you'll have to ask yourself what they really have to offer in the long run.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 9, 2017)

I had a dream that kind of pissed me off last night. Tried to bludgeon a murderous cynical dirtbag to death but the dream made anything I do a thousand times weaker. I mean, that's pretty standard in dreams, but that dude specifically deserved it and I was denied justice.


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I had a dream that kind of pissed me off last night. Tried to bludgeon a murderous cynical dirtbag to death but the dream made anything I do a thousand times weaker. I mean, that's pretty standard in dreams, but that dude specifically deserved it and I was denied justice.



That's curious, but I don't think I've ever attacked anyone, in a dream. Or very seldom, I think I have bit. But mainly, I struggled, tried to flee...but attacking seems never to really come up. 

~

There's a lite dusting of snow falling now...odd, for here, I doubt it will be much, but always seems a but always seems odd, when it snows here.

Going to take the bus out for my weekly therapy appointment; maybe I'll bring up the topic of dreams, as I've had so many rather vivid ones lately.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I had a dream that kind of pissed me off last night. Tried to bludgeon a murderous cynical dirtbag to death but the dream made anything I do a thousand times weaker. I mean, that's pretty standard in dreams, but that dude specifically deserved it and I was denied justice.



Been there before, it will come eventually with repeated occurrences.  It's acted like Groundhog Day with some things with me. 




Simo said:


> Going to take the bus out for my weekly therapy appointment; maybe I'll bring up the topic of dreams, as I've had so many rather vivid ones lately.



From what I've experienced, they seem to scale towards more vivid, based on current quality of life (i.e. Stress level).  Plus, the general idea of brain activity being obviously greater.  What is exactly firing during that time I'd love to know.  It seems to be that the better off I am in regards to mental state, the greater the intensity and frequency.


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> From what I've experienced, they seem to scale towards more vivid, based on current quality of life (i.e. Stress level).  Plus, the general idea of brain activity being obviously greater.  What is exactly firing during that time I'd love to know.  It seems to be that the better off I am in regards to mental state, the greater the intensity and frequency.



Lots of stress, here. It's been a hard year...without explaining, it's kind of a miracle i am still here and alive? I mean, it's come precariously close to not being, a few times now.

But my dreams are mainly peaceful---a retreat, perhaps?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Lots of stress, here. It's been a hard year...without explaining, it's kind of a miracle i am still here and alive? I mean, it's come precariously close to not being, a few times now.
> 
> But my dreams are mainly peaceful---a retreat, perhaps?



No need to explain, and to see how you interact here with others in spite of that experience, speaks volumes for your character as a person. 

I'm unsure, as modern psychology is still a young science with lots of unanswered questions.  I almost (and still may) changed majors to psychology when I had to take those classes.  I don't think you can really get a perfect answer to that question, because it appears that the chemistry is slightly different from one person, to the next.  We do function as products of our particular individual environments.


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

Why does everyone have such bad times? Many people are complaining today. Was it better the last 10 years? 
I personally feel very stressed, everyone has expectations from me, my parents, my teachers and I worry if my graduation is good enough to pay the bills in my future and maybe to do a vacation every 8 years. But I just can't study 24/7 , this costs me too much energy and I'm happy when I've got time to write/talk to people on this forum. Do you have similar problems? 
To forget the pressure and the stress I need to deal with I just shut off my brain and do something relaxing or stuff that makes me happy (FAF, Youtube).
When I lie in my bed and try to sleep but I have to much worries in my head I just listen to ASMR or read a book.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

As people get older, they gather more life experience to reflect from.  Sometimes it's joy, other times it can lead to regrets.  I have a highly unbalanced amount of the latter myself.   It's healthy to do this in either way.  What is important, is how you take these experiences and learn from them.  If you can learn from them, and let them go after their purpose is served, then you can move forward. 

You're going to worry about how you're doing, if it's something that is important.  That's a good tool to use, to value what you feel should have priority  at the time.  You've set a standard for yourself, and being stressed about that goal should make you strive to achieve it.  Very few people set a goal and glide easily to success.  If they do, it wasn't a challenge in the first place.

If you don't challenge yourself, you'll never find your limit of potential.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm nearing 30 and having a nearing 30 crisis. Also, relationship issues. Trying to figure out what I want to do. If I want to go back to school. I feel like I'll never have it down right, but I still feel like I'm better off than some of the other people that I see out there. So I try not to let things get me down.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 9, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Why does everyone have such bad times? Many people are complaining today. Was it better the last 10 years?
> I personally feel very stressed, everyone has expectations from me, my parents, my teachers and I worry if my graduation is good enough to pay the bills in my future and maybe to do a vacation every 8 years. But I just can't study 24/7 , this costs me too much energy and I'm happy when I've got time to write/talk to people on this forum. Do you have similar problems?
> To forget the pressure and the stress I need to deal with I just shut off my brain and do something relaxing or stuff that makes me happy (FAF, Youtube).
> When I lie in my bed and try to sleep but I have to much worries in my head I just listen to ASMR or read a book.


Yeah, I have problems in school too,
parents are angry at me for some bad marks, only subject I'm good at is english, I'm worried about a lot of things too..
Edit: And I'm worried about my scoliosis


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> @Crimcyan What does the fox say? *runs away*


The fox say's quoting quit being a mod


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 9, 2017)

I rarely have vivid dreams... I also rarely have nightmares. I honestly don't have a lot of dreams (lately) that seem to stand out to me, or that I avidly remember.
Even though I've been pretty stressed lately with what's going on in my family.

This year has been tough for me too, events happening and other stressing factors drove me to seek therapy again (after not having gone in about 10 years) in order to learn better ways to cope and communicate. A better job with better people, benefits, pay, and atmosphere has helped immensely, however a lot of things fight hard to bring me down.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

er, hi there everyone.. I hope you don't mind me dropping in like this. I've just been having a bit of a difficult time today and I don't really have anyfur to talk to..


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> er, hi there everyone.. I hope you don't mind me dropping in like this. I've just been having a bit of a difficult time today and I don't really have anyfur to talk to..



No worries, there's usually several people around throughout the day.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks, I'm glad to have others to talk to


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

yeah on normal/humane times there are the germans and on sick/extremely late times there are the americanos


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 9, 2017)

And there's one crazy polish cat, watch out for him


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

I have enough sergal memes in my tabs to make @-..Legacy..- cry. And I don't know where to put them.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I have enough sergal memes in my tabs to make @-..Legacy..- cry. And I don't know where to put them.



I have quite a few myself lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

I just have around 600+ shitpost memes on my phone.... how did it end up like this


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 9, 2017)

tfw you realize your mistake


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

A serious question for female sergal newbies.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

do any of them give hugs?


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

yes but wolfos do hug better!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

synthie like hugs* ALOT*


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

*hugs synethie*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 9, 2017)

*hugs synthie* me too ^^


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

Just post any wolfo meme you have, they can't hurt me!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

*purrs happily* thank chu for hug <3


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

I tried to find a meme for protogen's but found this...



This is probably the best ad ever


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I tried to find a meme for protogen's but found this...
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the best ad ever



I may be wrong, but isn't that just a recolor of a kid's show character?


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 9, 2017)

emmmm... what?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 9, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Just post any wolfo meme you have, they can't hurt me!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

do sergals have fur or scales? synthu not know???


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I may be wrong, but isn't that just a recolor of a kid's show character?


Idk i just come across this shit randomly


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

You are doomed with moon moon memes for decades lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> do sergals have fur or scales? synthu not know???



Fur


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

now I know!


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

awwwwww synthu still give snuggles <3


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


I posted that before!


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> And there's one crazy polish cat, watch out for him



OK, I'll be sure to watch out! : P



Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> do sergals have fur or scales? synthu not know???



Huh, I thought they had a kind of synthetic, dry clean only fur!

I wonder what kinds of shampoo and conditioners they use. There are also rumors that the average Sergal spends 25% of their life in beauty parlors...getting manicures, pedicures, dye-jobs, up-do's, cut'n'curls, perms...you name it. : P


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

*giggles* sergals = High maintenance


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2017)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *giggles* sergals = High maintenance



Yep  But we love them, anyway : )


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

yesh! synthu wuv all!!


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Dec 9, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Hmm, So sergals actually have something to do with cheese? After all, cheese in Polish is 'ser'... ;3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

All just to cover it all in armor.


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Hmm, So sergals actually have something to do with cheese? After all cheese in Polish is 'ser'... ;3



I knew there was a connection.

This proves that Sergals are some kind of cheese, that mutated, and the legends they provide are all just made up!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

they look like elites from halo a little bit?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

I dreamt I was trying to yiff something maybe I should stay off this forum for a while


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> they look like elites from halo a little bit?



It's part of their lore.  They are all soldiers to an extent.  Their homeworld of Tal was constantly under war for a long time.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

can synthu give pets to it?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2017)

*gives pets* ^_^ awwwww good sergy


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


But this is the end of the thread thus far... there's nowhere else to scroll!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> But this is the end of the thread thus far... there's nowhere else to scroll!!



Quick - I'll make another post so we can keep scrolling!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Quick - I'll make another post so we can keep scrolling!


Oh thank goodness. I was starting to panic! XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 9, 2017)

You guys... it snowed in south Texas two days ago!!! I know it's probably no big deal to those who experience snow regularly, but to us Southerners this was a rare thing! And it was enough in most areas to stick - I got 3-4 inches at my house!

It was a royal pain in the behind to drive home with it coming down so hard (couldn't see the lane markings or the side of the road), but it was so cool to see everything blanketed in white (even if it melted by the next day)!!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> You guys... it snowed in south Texas two days ago!!! I know it's probably no big deal to those who experience snow regularly, but to us Southerners this was a rare thing! And it was enough in most areas to stick - I got 3-4 inches at my house!
> 
> It was a royal pain in the behind to drive home with it coming down so hard (couldn't see the lane markings or the side of the road), but it was so cool to see everything blanketed in white (even if it melted by the next day)!!


Meanwhile in canada


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Meanwhile in canadaView attachment 25005


Something is backwards here


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> You guys... it snowed in south Texas two days ago!!! I know it's probably no big deal to those who experience snow regularly, but to us Southerners this was a rare thing! And it was enough in most areas to stick - I got 3-4 inches at my house!
> 
> It was a royal pain in the behind to drive home with it coming down so hard (couldn't see the lane markings or the side of the road), but it was so cool to see everything blanketed in white (even if it melted by the next day)!!


Holy shit, I want snow like that in Poland too


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

Has any one else noticed there's been a huge lack of moderation since quoting left, like there a huge amount of spam bots a bunch of threads that shouldn't be here. Have the mods finally given up?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Has any one else noticed there's been a huge lack of moderation since quoting left, like there a huge amount of spam bots a bunch of threads that shouldn't be here. Have the mods finally given up?


Maybe that, or there just aren't enough mods to handle the volume of issues? :/


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Has any one else noticed there's been a huge lack of moderation since quoting left, like there a huge amount of spam bots a bunch of threads that shouldn't be here. Have the mods finally given up?



Yeah, that "yiff for kids" thread was pretty fucked up.


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

Please respond to last post wins! i'm camping for the Happy 1000th post!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

Well right now there is only one active mod at the moment which is mewtwo, but do you really think he would care enough about this site to mod it all by himself?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Give it time, there's going to be a period of time as things settle down.  That user is on vacation now anyways, for who knows how long.  In one day, they violated at least 3 different serious rules I'm aware of.


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

Are there any other furry-forums? Because I just can't believe that the german forum is way more active than the american one!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 9, 2017)

Man these trolls needs to find a life


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Man these trolls needs to find a life
> View attachment 25007


Is that on the main site or for here?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is that on the main site or for here?



Main.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is that on the main site or for here?


I would not go on the main site if i were you.


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

*Administrator notice:*
We have temporarily disabled uploading to site while we work to resolve an issue with an unsavory uploader. We appreciate your patience. 

Found this on the Main site.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 9, 2017)

They disabled uploading


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

They are uploading completely random images, similar to a DDOS attack.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 9, 2017)

Who would win

A art site full of admins

VS 

Some edgy bois


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I would not go on the main site if i were you.




 
I just checked theres the normal porn and a random ass gun


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

The censor is very well made in this picture!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25009
> I just checked theres the normal porn and a random ass gun



They already cleaned up the pictures


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2017)

....What the fuck is going on at F- Oh. Well then.


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

you need to look at the replys of the last picture posted on FA

www.furaffinity.net: Ch-ch-ch-changes! by Typhlosion95


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

Weird.


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

Uncle Kage is streaming for everyone who is interested in his Winestreams.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

This fucking site today, jesus...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Not too far off.  People coming out of the woodwork today.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

I keep getting logged out every 5 minutes and not able to log back in after nuking my history/cache, anyone else having this problem???


----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

FA is running again!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 9, 2017)

Some of the content I've seen today and from the last few days is making me facepalm hard.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Some of the content I've seen today and from the last few days is making me facepalm hard.


Same tbh.
It makes me want to retreat to some internet-less underground bunker


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

It seems that this site can't last six hours without mods


----------



## Mabus (Dec 9, 2017)

*woofs for the fandom*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

I return.... The site goes to shit.... 

 DID I DO THIS?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I return.... The site goes to shit.... View attachment 25022 DID I DO THIS?


Nah, mate. You're too late. I did this. The site doesn't like my presence. D:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I keep getting logged out every 5 minutes and not able to log back in after nuking my history/cache, anyone else having this problem???



I noticed it did that to me once a few hours ago.  No problems since.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I noticed it did that to me once a few hours ago.  No problems since.


It seemed to stopped for me aswell, I think the site was overloaded


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It seemed to stopped for me aswell, I think the site was overloaded



Or they rebooted it to resolve the prior situation


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Or they rebooted it to resolve the prior situation


Hmm seems to be happening again


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah I just seen that here as well.  I would worry about it honestly.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

Yawn. How is everybody?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yeah I just seen that here as well.  I would worry about it honestly.


At least I know it's not just on my side, I wonder whats up..


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yawn. How is everybody?



Online shopping lists.  Joy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yawn. How is everybody?


Mostly awake.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Online shopping lists.  Joy.



I've only got one person to shop for.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yawn. How is everybody?


Watching shit happen


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've only got one person to shop for.



Make no mistakes, this is all for me 

New vehicular acquisition needs maintenance.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 9, 2017)

What's been happening while I've been gone? I've been making the mistake of getting involved in a potentially volatile thread.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Watching shit happen



Ew.



MetroFox2 said:


> What's been happening while I've been gone? I've been making the mistake of getting involved in a potentially volatile thread.



Probably my fault, at least in one thread. Although my idea of volatile is different from others.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ew.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my fault, at least in one thread. Although my idea of volatile is different from others.



Let's just say it was about male privilege, and I wanted to come in as a neutral party of sociologists, and I kinda descended into opinions, which is fine if you're not an asshole who feels they have to argue with opinions.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Let's just say it was about male privilege, and I wanted to come in as a neutral party of sociologists, and I kinda descended into opinions, which is fine if you're not an asshole who feels they have to argue with opinions.



I try not to have opinions unless they're backed up by studies, articles, data, or what have you. I don't see that thread becoming too controversial.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I try not to have opinions unless they're backed up by studies, articles, data, or what have you. I don't see that thread becoming too controversial.



Eh, opinions are opinions for a reason. They're meant to be debated without hatred, not used to shell someone who doesn't agree with you. It's all very silly at the end of the day, no two people have the exact same opinion since our opinions are forged through the lives we lead. So if we hated anyone with different opinions, surely everyone would hate everyone (Though this is a very extreme example).

Anyway, as to avoid this stuff, uh...

Quick, start making animal noises, before it's too late!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>





 
I think we need a bit less kinky people here


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

Kink is fine provided it's done ethically and nor aired in inappropriate locations.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 9, 2017)

My life is a dumpster fire. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 9, 2017)

Stadt said:


> My life is a dumpster fire.
> 
> How's everyone doing today?


*pours buckets of water on your life*


----------



## Loffi (Dec 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *pours buckets of water on your life*



my life is now a damp dumpster.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25034
> I think we need a bit less kinky people here


We need less cringe.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

Stadt said:


> my life is now a damp dumpster.



Dumpster diving can be fun. Not everyone gets to be a dumpster.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 9, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Dumpster diving can be fun. Not everyone gets to be a dumpster.



truly I am blessed


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

Stadt said:


> truly I am blessed



Amen


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> We need less cringe.


But what we do need is more cookies


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

YES IM SURE WHEN CAN I COME


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2017)

Stadt said:


> My life is a dumpster fire.
> 
> How's everyone doing today?



Geez, sorry to hear that, but a dumpster fire is raging here, too...not much to brun, though, since I am so broke!!...and the Holidays don't help...also, my Birthday coming up, Jan 5th, and it makes me scared, another year closer to death, and not a lot of time to fix all the mistakes I made...like it's running out. And what a dumb time for a birthday...it kinda gets overlooked.

So have been trying to find little things to cheer myself up, and sleeping a lot. At least sleeping is (relatively) free.


----------



## Dongding (Dec 9, 2017)

Do you guys ever go to sleep and then have a dream about you working your job the entire time you're asleep, and then you wake up and have to go to work..?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 9, 2017)

Huh I must not be a very good furry. I just like the artwork. I don't even own a tail or anything though that might be really cute.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 10, 2017)

The transmission blew in my truck, so I call a tow truck. When it arrives I proceed to step out of my vehicle, slip on the ice, and smash my forehead against my door, cutting it open. I then get home, proceed to break a cutting board, a knife, a cup and a plate. 

I guess I pissed off a gypsy or something


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> The transmission blew in my truck, so I call a tow truck. When it arrives I proceed to step out of my vehicle, slip on the ice, and smash my forehead against my door, cutting it open. I then get home, proceed to break a cutting board, a knife, a cup and a plate.
> 
> I guess I pissed off a gypsy or something



Well, that epically sucks. Sorry to hear that! Hopefully things will get better from here, doesn't sound like they can get much worse.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 10, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, that epically sucks. Sorry to hear that! Hopefully things will get better from here, doesn't sound like they can get much worse.



Oh yeah. I'm already healing up, I have another vehicle lined up, and I spent the day decorating the house for Christmas with my kids. Things are already looking better.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> Oh yeah. I'm already healing up, I have another vehicle lined up, and I spent the day decorating the house for Christmas with my kids. Things are already looking better.



Glad to hear that. And hopefully they can fix your tranny or you can find a good used one or something.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 10, 2017)

I spent the day in bed. Too lazy to get up even for food. I feel like a cat.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 10, 2017)

HOLY FUCK I WENT 24 HOURS WITHOUT A BAN. I will celebrate by eating this homemade Finnish sugar bread, this stuff is hella good


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

Ehhhh... I woke up at 11AM... shit... so much wasted hours on sleeping


----------



## Sagt (Dec 10, 2017)

Woke up today to a snowy day, the first one in a long time. Exciting stuff. 

A little bit blurry, since he was moving around lots:


Spoiler


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 10, 2017)

Snow. For me it is already gone. Only rain. I don't like rain unless I'm inside.


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)

Help me... I've found a avatar of a youtuber looking nearly identical to the design of my fursona  Should I change my ref sheet now?


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 10, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Help me... I've found a avatar of a youtuber looking nearly identical to the design of my fursona  Should I change my ref sheet now?



Can't tell you. I suppose not?


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 10, 2017)

Oof


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> Oof


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 10, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


>


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 10, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


LOL fml


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> LOL fml


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## AcidWolf22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Nimilex said:


>


Oof.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)

I seriously need help!
I've got a headache from all this Oofing because the "DOUBLEU"_(lol how you pronounce the letter w in english is really funny) _infront of oof is missing!
*woof*


----------



## Loffi (Dec 10, 2017)

Simo said:


> Geez, sorry to hear that, but a dumpster fire is raging here, too...not much to brun, though, since I am so broke!!...and the Holidays don't help...also, my Birthday coming up, Jan 5th, and it makes me scared, another year closer to death, and not a lot of time to fix all the mistakes I made...like it's running out. And what a dumb time for a birthday...it kinda gets overlooked.
> 
> So have been trying to find little things to cheer myself up, and sleeping a lot. At least sleeping is (relatively) free.


 
Getting old is scary. Like, I'm not afraid of death, but I'm afraid of losing opportunities due to age. I need to go back to school. I can't spend the rest of my life in retail. 

I know a few people born shortly after Christmas and it seems like a lot of people look over their birthdays too.  

Sleeping is the best. I've been averaging 10 hours a night. 12 hours on an off day.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Dec 10, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I seriously need help!
> I've got a headache from all this Oofing because the "DOUBLEU"_(lol how you pronounce the letter w in english is really funny) _infront of oof is missing!
> *woof*


*woofs back*


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Getting old is scary. Like, I'm not afraid of death, but I'm afraid of losing opportunities due to age. I need to go back to school. I can't spend the rest of my life in retail.
> 
> I know a few people born shortly after Christmas and it seems like a lot of people look over their birthdays too.
> 
> Sleeping is the best. I've been averaging 10 hours a night. 12 hours on an off day.


I read that as "an oof day" because everyone has ben oofing.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 10, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I read that as "an oof day" because everyone has ben oofing.



On an oof day, I get a solid 24


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 10, 2017)

Every day we stray a little further from God.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> Every day we stray a little further from God.


Oof is the work of Satan, obviously. :V


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> Every day we stray a little further from God.


But you're a demon so shouldn't it be good for you?


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)

Now my Avatar has some color.


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 10, 2017)

-flops and wheezes- It's finally snowing, I have a cold and I have to walk to work every night

uuuuugh boy howdy this week is gonna be *fun*


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 10, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Now my Avatar has some color.



Looking good!


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)

WHAT! You know Acai?!


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 10, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> WHAT! You know Acai?!


Guitar Hero/Rock Band all the way!  Just FC'd Hail to the King last night on RB4.  My crew should also be moving up to bloodstone this week


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm watching every video he uploads, this is like a drug xD


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 10, 2017)

You should check out UkogMonkey if you haven't already.  Hilarious!


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)

I specially like the woah memes he played


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)

There is *Alec D* written on his guitar!


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 10, 2017)

Wanna touch my threaded rod?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25069
> Wanna touch my threaded rod?



Wanna touch my threaded nuts?


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 10, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> There is *Alec D* written on his guitar!


Anyone who donates over $100 at a time or over $1,000 total gets their name written on his guitar.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> Every day we stray a little further from God.



When I became an atheist I actually gained a greater appreciation for God. Ironic...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

I do not exclude existence of god, but I don't see any reason to pray to him, maybe he exists, maybe not


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 10, 2017)

I get busy for two days and yall get 10 pages worth of shitposts in. I'm impressed. And have no clue what's going on lol.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I get busy for two days and yall get 10 pages worth of shitposts in. I'm impressed. And have no clue what's going on lol.



Neither do I. Join the club!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 10, 2017)

*woofs at everyone*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs at everyone*


*meows back*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 10, 2017)

Tfw you come back to a game to satisfy your boredom and it gets corrupted and you lose all of your data.

Because screw me I guess...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 10, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Tfw you come back to a game to satisfy your boredom and it gets corrupted and you lose all of your data.
> 
> Because screw me I guess...


Same thing happened to me with borderlands, it sucks..


----------



## Mabus (Dec 10, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> Every day we stray a little further from God.


Huh... 
tho heresy, this is humorous to me =P


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Huh, been binging all of System of a Down's music recently, funny how relevant some of it still is.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 10, 2017)

** W H Y D O T H E Y A L W A Y S S E N D T H E P O O R ? **


----------



## Mabus (Dec 10, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> ** W H Y D O T H E Y A L W A Y S S E N D T H E P O O R ? **


*pats the skunk with much confusion*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *pats the skunk with much confusion*


I want pats too!!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 10, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I want pats too!!



*rolls a yarn your way*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *pats the skunk with much confusion*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls a yarn your way*


Hoooolyyy shiiiiit * catches a yarn and plays wiith it*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 10, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Huh, been binging all of System of a Down's music recently, funny how relevant some of it still is.


Wait... PEOPLE ACTUALLY USE BING???!!!??! Forget about System of a Down this is bigger news!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Wait... PEOPLE ACTUALLY USE BING???!!!??! Forget about System of a Down this is bigger news!



Oh god, did I say bing, I meant binge...

It's late, what do you expect, quality goofs!?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 10, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Oh god, did I say bing, I meant binge...
> 
> It's late, what do you expect, quality goofs!?


At least the context still makes sense


----------



## Mabus (Dec 10, 2017)

Marf!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Marf!



Bork?


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

What the what?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *rolls a yarn your way*



*pounces on yarn and gets stuck in it*
*deep John Wayne voice* Welp, that's quite a thread I've woven.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

PerrMea said:


> What the what?



Just acting silly


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *pounces on yarn and gets stuck in it*
> *deep John Wayne voice* Welp, that's quite a thread I've woven.


Hey... I was playing with that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Hey... I was playing with that



Just unravel me to play with me!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Just unravel me to play with me!


*tries to unravel him*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 10, 2017)

*unravels him* finally *plays with a yarn again*


----------



## Telnac (Dec 10, 2017)

Eraanthe said:


> Every day we stray a little further from God.


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Just acting silly


haha ok


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25092



Real talk lol


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

burn it.. (the tree)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Telnac said:


>



Well, if that squirrel says so, all right!


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

ugh fine


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello everyone.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm wasted on mead and brandy apple cider.


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Hello everyone.


hello *Bobs head*


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm wasted on mead and brandy apple cider.


and good luck with that


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

*masses with a rock from the ground*


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2017)

We are soo close to 950 pages in here people


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

*rock roles over to Svelt*


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2017)

PerrMea said:


> *rock roles over to Svelt*


<_<


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25092


Top 10 pictures taken before disaster


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

*under breath* thats my rock


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 10, 2017)

I ate nothing but bread and water the whole day, I'm hungry and people who call to order pizza at my work are pissing me off. I just want to go to wendy's....


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Top 10 pictures taken before disaster


and it doesn't matter were Crimcyan got it


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

can I have my rock back now?


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 10, 2017)

PerrMea said:


> can I have my rock back now?


no


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

*sits down*


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 10, 2017)

*comforts the sad dragon*

*hold out paw with a second rock in it*  Have fun


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 10, 2017)

Somebody say rock?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm rock hard...!


----------



## Astus (Dec 10, 2017)

I always seem to run into these problems... 1. I don't know if I'm hungry enough to want to pay for or drive to get food and 2. I think that studying is holding pieces of paper relevant to my class in my hands... both of which are currently conflicting with each other... this is what makes college so difficult ;-;


----------



## Telnac (Dec 10, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> I always seem to run into these problems... 1. I don't know if I'm hungry enough to want to pay for or drive to get food and 2. I think that studying is holding pieces of paper relevant to my class in my hands... both of which are currently conflicting with each other... this is what makes college so difficult ;-;


Eat the papers. Yummy yummy knowledge.


----------



## Astus (Dec 10, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Eat the papers. Yummy yummy knowledge.



OH. MY. GOD. 

WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THIS SOONER?! ;-;


----------



## LBCicedragon (Dec 10, 2017)

I 'm not going to eat up my high school papers.*look at the 800+ papers(REALLY!)*
But they may help me a lot if earthquakes happen.I may become the survivor to live the LONGEST  in the ruins.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 10, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> I 'm not going to eat up my high school papers.*look at the 800+ papers(REALLY!)*
> But they may help me a lot if earthquakes happen.I may become the survivor to live the LONGEST  in the ruins.


*Lol* I wouldn’t recommend trying that irl!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

Me:"Let's go find art of wolf link!!"

Google: A fuck ton of porn of wolf link

Me: "WHO WHO THE FUCK WANTS PORN OF FUCKING WOLF LINK.....oh wait fucking furries... FUCKING GODDAMN FURRIES RUIN EVERYTHING, they all neeed to burrn for making me see this shit.... Oh yeah.... I am a furry.... fucking godammit at myslef..."

I did find this tho, so at least I accomplished finding a art


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

That wolf turns me on so hard!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

Thats pretty gay.
I found more art that isnt porn!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

Actually I tried your search and didn't find any yiff - I was quite disappointed. 

Also autocorrect just corrected the word yiff correctly. I am teaching my phone dirty habits.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

I probably fucked with my search settings or something beacuse I saw a shit ton.

But if you really want to see, r34 exists..


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

So suggestive


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I probably fucked with my search settings or something beacuse I saw a shit ton.
> 
> But if you really want to see, r34 exists..


You can always go to your account and reset the history from there

But google can still know everything.

So I guess theres no point


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> You can always go to your account and reset the history from there
> 
> But google can still know everything.
> 
> So I guess theres no point


We must bow down to our new leader google


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> We must bow down to our new leader google



Google, please drop feed me porn! Furry porn to be exact.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Thats pretty gay.
> I found more art that isnt porn!View attachment 25106


I love this.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

I just LOOOVEE sitting on religion in school, and listening about immoral extramarital sex or bad gay marriages...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25109


Haha that would be interesting


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

PerrMea said:


> Haha that would be interesting


Seems a bit better then learning Hydraulics right now xp


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 11, 2017)

The land is white today. Our very first snow for the year and it is a pretty lot. Cool for me, it means clean water for free.
Typish germans, the world turns white and the state turns into Anarchy and raider wars.
All streets seem to be frozen, flat like a table.
Some train stopped working, several rail switches are frozen or malfunction, and the train companys already cancelled all drives until unnknown.
On top, some idiot driver managed to turn his truck vertical and blocks the whole highway, right next to that one highway that leads to my ghetto home.
Damn, i love snow, but why people got retard when it comes?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

Well, here was some snow at 7AM, but when I was going home at 15AM, there was no snow...


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

Lots of snow here!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 11, 2017)

Sunny here, no snow lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

It's dark and cold as fuck here, but no snow


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

Hahaha (send help it's so cold)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a bunch of 50 year old stripped out screws to remove.  I have no problems with heat right now.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

Ha, rest in pepperoni for you


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ha, rest in pepperoni for you



I'm not even fighting them.  I'll just cut them off and replace the nutplates.  It's less frustrating that way.


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 11, 2017)

PerrMea said:


> Lots of snow here!


We've still got a ton on the ground.
I wasn't a fan of that shit before, but after this weekend I absolutely hate it. Bring on global warming plz.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 11, 2017)

It won't let me edit the about me section on twitter, I am so pissed right now. Anyone know why it's doing that? Or at least have an idea.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

People in my class are watching a video of a chick making out with a dog and apparently the chick is sucking on the dog's tounge.....


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> People in my class are watching a video of a chick making out with a dog and apparently the chick is sucking on the dog's tounge.....
> View attachment 25119


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


I really don't know my class is fucking hell most of the time


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> the chick is sucking on the dog's tounge.....


I mean, it could be....umm...worse?
Does anyone ever actually pay attention in your classes to begin with?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I mean, it could be....umm...worse?
> Does anyone ever actually pay attention in your classes to begin with?


Honestly i'm not sure, they are usually watching porn and shit like that and now they are talking about prostate exams when we are supposed to be learning about hydraulics. while I'm on here...
The guy beside me is hitting tinder hard right now


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)

*woofs friendly to greet everyone*


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)

For Crimcyan.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> People in my class are watching a video of a chick making out with a dog and apparently the chick is sucking on the dog's tounge.....
> View attachment 25119



LOL, what the hell, soft zoo porn or something?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> LOL, what the hell, soft zoo porn or something?


They started to watch a chick throw up on some dudes dick right after.... people in my class are into some fucked up things apparently...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 11, 2017)

I just created a chat on DeviantArt, and I've only submitted two drawings. I'm hoping that I can get more done soon.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> They started to watch a chick throw up on some dudes dick right after.... people in my class are into some fucked up things apparently...



Yuck. Top notch crowd there.


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yuck. Top notch crowd there.


Oh god ew


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

PerrMea said:


> Oh god ew



Hm; are you agreeing with me?


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hm; are you agreeing with me?


Yup


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25122


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

Are you tired  *coughs*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


I fucken loved that


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)

*woofs confusingly*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

Fruits


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

I want more summer...


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 11, 2017)

Me to!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

I didn't really get much of it beacuse of work... Then when I finally got off of work I went mountain biking and had a bad crash, took that picture 3 minutes before I crashed lmao


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

Nimilex said:


>


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 25124


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 25124


Speaking of old memes..


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)

Why post lame-ass meme vines when you can post furry meme vines? =P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Why post lame-ass meme vines when you can post furry meme vines? =P



There aren't as many good furry memes. That and most furry stuff is private art and they'd start yowling if I turned them into memes.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> There aren't as many good furry memes. That and most furry stuff is private art and they'd start yowling if I turned them into memes.


:3

Let them yowl


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


>


You got the right idea =D


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)

Why do I watch Furry-cringe compilations.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)

=D


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 11, 2017)

So am I the only person on this thread whose never actually seen a fursuit in real life? Looks fun, just too much exercise for me... Even though it would do me some good.


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> So am I the only person on this thread whose never actually seen a fursuit in real life? Looks fun, just too much exercise for me... Even though it would do me some good.


No I never seen fursuit in real life too


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

Nimilex said:


>


Holy shit, furry meme inspired by Marlon Webb


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> So am I the only person on this thread whose never actually seen a fursuit in real life? Looks fun, just too much exercise for me... Even though it would do me some good.


I've never seen a fursuit too in RL! When you walk around in a Fursuit in my home town the old grandmas would get out of their homes, make a big fire and throw you on it because they thought you were a werewolf/witch/monster trying to kill them. Then they praise to god and sing kumbaya.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> So am I the only person on this thread whose never actually seen a fursuit in real life? Looks fun, just too much exercise for me... Even though it would do me some good.


Arn't fursuits banned In Finland or is that a rumor?


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Arn't fursuits banned In Finland or is that a rumor?



I don't live in Finland, I wouldn't know, but I doubt it, isn't LARP huge over there?

Edit - They had loads of LARP stuff at the Museum of Gaming in Tampere.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> I don't live in Finland, I wouldn't know, but I doubt it, isn't LARP huge over there?


Oh, for somereason I thought you did. for larp I'm im not sure, but that would be a bit different then fursuiting in a way...


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)

Oh good night!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Oh, for somereason I thought you did. for larp I'm im not sure, but that would be a bit different then fursuiting in a way...



Understandable, I talk about Finland a lot, it's the country/place a game is set, that started me writing, and is still one of my favourite places to base a setting off. As for fursuiting, it would surprise me, they really didn't seem like that when I went there, in fact, they've got that "Every Mans Right" thing, which says that you can camp, fish, hunt etc. in the wild / forests of Finland as long as it's not disturbing someones property.

Edit - Which is a shock to someone in England, because all the land in this country is owned by someone, so it's illegal to set foot on their property without permission.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 11, 2017)

>Be me
>Be on long road trip
>15 passenger bus
>all iphones
>everyone
>be only one with android
>everyone's batteries dying
>all iphone die first
>my phone finally falls
>hear voice say "Having an android isnt so great anymore is it?"
>dont even say anything back
>pull out wallet
>wallet has spare battery
>change battery in front of everyone on faggot bus
>theirfacewhen.gif
>fuck around on phone rest of trip
>apple faggots asking to use superior device
>deny everyone
>finally arrive at destination
>everyone whipping out chargers
>sit there with smirk and 73% battery
>everyone butthurt and wont talk to me


----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2017)

Ug. Have not been posting much, been pretty deeply depressed...in that scary sort of way. I guess, it's hard, there have been so many years of therapy, and trying many things...worried, too about being homeless and getting by, these days. Maybe PM me, and I can talk, soon, something, I am sorta losing it, and as together and happy as I appear here, most of the time, I feel so empty and disposable, now. But not to dwell on this, and mope: just wanted to say why I have not been about as much. Love you all.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ug. Have not been posting much, been pretty deeply depressed...in that scary sort of way. I guess, it's hard, there have been so many years of therapy, and trying many things...worried, too about being homeless and getting by, these days. Maybe PM me, and I can talk, soon, something, I am sorta losing it, and as together and happy as I appear here, most of the time, I feel so empty and disposable, now. But not to dwell on this, and mope: just wanted to say why I have not been about as much. Love you all.


*hugs*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ug. Have not been posting much, been pretty deeply depressed...in that scary sort of way. I guess, it's hard, there have been so many years of therapy, and trying many things...worried, too about being homeless and getting by, these days. Maybe PM me, and I can talk, soon, something, I am sorta losing it, and as together and happy as I appear here, most of the time, I feel so empty and disposable, now. But not to dwell on this, and mope: just wanted to say why I have not been about as much. Love you all.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)

*howls beautifully for all of you* :V


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ug. Have not been posting much, been pretty deeply depressed...in that scary sort of way. I guess, it's hard, there have been so many years of therapy, and trying many things...worried, too about being homeless and getting by, these days. Maybe PM me, and I can talk, soon, something, I am sorta losing it, and as together and happy as I appear here, most of the time, I feel so empty and disposable, now. But not to dwell on this, and mope: just wanted to say why I have not been about as much. Love you all.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ug. Have not been posting much, been pretty deeply depressed...in that scary sort of way. I guess, it's hard, there have been so many years of therapy, and trying many things...worried, too about being homeless and getting by, these days. Maybe PM me, and I can talk, soon, something, I am sorta losing it, and as together and happy as I appear here, most of the time, I feel so empty and disposable, now. But not to dwell on this, and mope: just wanted to say why I have not been about as much. Love you all.


Man, i'm sorry to hear that... I'm not very good with words but i just wanted to say that i know how you feel... Trying to appear happy with people and friends but really having something so heavy passing through your mind.
I think talking helps and forums like this are the best place to do it


----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> Man, i'm sorry to hear that... I'm not very good with words but i just wanted to say that i know how you feel... Trying to appear happy with people and friends but really having something so heavy passing through your mind.
> I think talking helps and forums like this are the best place to do it



Yeah, it is hard, to try and act sorta normal/happy, even at work...it feels sort of unreal?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, it is hard, to try and act sorta normal/happy, even at work...it feels sort of unreal?



Do you do any sort of creative work or have hobbies, my writing helped me get out of the hole I was in after secondary school.

Edit - I could find no good happiness memes that weren't really pretentious, will you instead accept this virtual cookie?


----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Do you do any sort of creative work or have hobbies, my writing helped me get out of the hole I was in after secondary school.
> 
> Edit - I could find no good happiness memes that weren't really pretentious, will you instead accept this virtual cookie?



Writing, as well...and others, but the ones that take money, I can't do, so writing is the main one, when I can focus.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Do you do any sort of creative work or have hobbies, my writing helped me get out of the hole I was in after secondary school.
> 
> Edit - I could find no good happiness memes that weren't really pretentious, will you instead accept this virtual cookie?





Simo said:


> Yeah, it is hard, to try and act sorta normal/happy, even at work...it feels sort of unreal?


Yes... Try to find something to keep you occupied... For me works pretty well... When i have to many toughts in my mind i just leave everything and go working on my car or my bike


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)

=_=


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

=_+


----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> Yes... Try to find something to keep you occupied... For me works pretty well... When i have to many toughts in my mind i just leave everything and go working on my car or my bike



Yeah, will try some things soon...have to meet the landlord when I get home (scary), and make some calls...after that, I hope I am calm, and things are not so unstable. But thanks for all the support, here.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, will try some things soon...have to meet the landlord when I get home (scary), and make some calls...after that, I hope I am calm, and things are not so unstable. But thanks for all the support, here.


ya welcome... let me know if you need somebody to talk to


----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> ya welcome... let me know if you need somebody to talk to



OK, will do!

And, thanks.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 11, 2017)

"Space: That big, empty thing we keep in the loft!" - My favourite quote of the week.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> They started to watch a chick throw up on some dudes dick right after..












Simo said:


> Love you all.


Love you too dog skunk


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=964788296992836


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=964788296992836


So thats what the Rooskies have been up to :3


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> So thats what the Rooskies have been up to :3


Blyat Vader


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Blyat Vader



The cheeki breeki is strong with this one comrade


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> The cheeki breeki is strong with this one comrade


Да


----------



## Mabus (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

I fucking hate going to subway, the makers always judge me, Yeah I know I'm gonna die a painfull death later but you dont have to give me that look when im asking for shit on my sub xD


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I fucking hate going to subway, the makers always judge me, Yeah I know I'm gonna die a painfull death later but you dont have to give me that look when im asking for shit on my sub xD


I would give you weird looks too if you were asking me to put _shit_ on your sub.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> I would give you weird looks too if you were asking me to put _shit_ on your sub.


Don't judge me, have you seen FA at times?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Dec 11, 2017)

I haven't been on here in ages, but I see they finally made this thread a sticky thread haha


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 11, 2017)

I wonder why it is that so many people think I am a complete moron. 

Maybe it's the hair...


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 11, 2017)

Was waiting to post this.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> I would give you weird looks too if you were asking me to put _shit_ on your sub.



"Hi, I'd like a footlong with fresh shit, please."


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 25144
> Was waiting to post this.


Hmm. Can we make it to 1,000 before the end of the year?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Can we make it to 1,000 before the end of the year?



Ayy, I'm tryin' boss, I'm tryin'.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ayy, I'm tryin' boss, I'm tryin'.


Work harder then! More monkeys on typing machines!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ayy, I'm tryin' boss, I'm tryin'.



Eventually the monkey will accidentally write the bible.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

Honestly I should've listen to the subway maker, I feel like complete shit now xp


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Honestly I should've listen to the subway maker, I feel like complete shit now xp


You're better of making food at home, mate.

Won't have to deal with wonky ingredients.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You're better of making food at home, mate.
> 
> Won't have to deal with wonky ingredients.


Thats if I'm ever home, I leave my house at 4:30am and get back at 8:30pm..
I got hella long days


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 11, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 25144
> Was waiting to post this.


*pops open champange*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

*drinks champagne*


----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey all, thanks for the support earlier. Things look OK, have a place to live, am selling a few things, money looks like it will even out, I'll make it. I'll get back to answering any PMs soon, here, long day.

Oh, I found this funny: little sign, by the reigster in the local cigar and pipe tobacco shop. Made me laugh. Love that simulated wood grain finish...


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 11, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *pops open champange*


----------



## LBCicedragon (Dec 11, 2017)

Can't help dreaming of yiffs during class.My classmates often wonder why I always have lustful smiles


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 11, 2017)

>be me
>be a shitty independent DJ
>get few gigs around city, gain popularity
>get offered gig to DJ at prom at my old high school
>fucking hate all those kids but I need the money
>decide to fuck with the kids
>start making EDM song from scratch
>strip off my clothes, lube up my dick and fap into my premium studio microphone
>get all sorts of good spurt, fap, schlop noises
>mix into a song and add a drum kit
>call the song imcoming.mp3
>be at prom
>yell in autistic DJ voice "ARE YOU KIDS READY TO PAAAAARRTYYY"
>Play the song
>right before the drop it's my autotuned voice yelling "IM COMING"
>Myfacewhen all the kids are loving it
>MFW all the teachers are dancing too
>MFW I played sounds of me masturbating to 500+ people


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >be me
> >be a shitty independent DJ
> >get few gigs around city, gain popularity
> >get offered gig to DJ at prom at my old high school
> ...



Next would be to actually do that and see how fast someone got arrested.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 11, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >be me
> >be a shitty independent DJ
> >get few gigs around city, gain popularity
> >get offered gig to DJ at prom at my old high school
> ...


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 12, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >be me
> >be a shitty independent DJ
> >get few gigs around city, gain popularity
> >get offered gig to DJ at prom at my old high school
> ...


This made me laugh way harder than it should have


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

I like cartoon dogs fucking each other.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 12, 2017)

yA'LL NeED JeSUs


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> yA'LL NeED JeSUs



I really hope there's no deity watching me while I fap to animal cartoons...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 12, 2017)

Story of how I reunited with my cousin



Spoiler



>Be me
>Bored 15 year old
>prank call random numbers
>get bored of that, starts jacking off
>hear window smash, door broken down
>it's homeland security
>breaks down washroom door, dick in my hand, AR-15 in his
>gets arrested
>questioned about links to terrorist organization
>WTF.jpg
>apparently a call was traced back to my address that set off an IED in syria
>apparently the IED blew up in an ISIS IED factory+dozen of insurgents
>few months later, recieve a heavy package in the mail
>open it up, its a severed head with a note
>apparently the local rebels found out how I blew up an ISIS IED factory
>sent me one of their charred dismembered heads as thanks
>looks exactly like cousin mark who went missing two years ago
>MFW


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I really hope there's no deity watching me while I fap to animal cartoons...


What if Jesus was a anthro, would you let him watch then?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 12, 2017)

So this is what happens after midnight


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Story of how I reunited with my cousin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that how you get ahead in life?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Is that how you get ahead in life?


Get out! >:V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What if Jesus was a anthro, would you let him watch then?



Uhhhhh






And he looks kinda like this guy


----------



## Telnac (Dec 12, 2017)

*walks in, sees convo, slowly creeps away...*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that gif from that college humor video of furry super hero's? Cause that shit traumatized 14 year old me


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is that gif from that college humor video of furry super hero's? Cause that shit traumatized 14 year old me



Uhhhhh maybeeeeee


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Furry Jesus??

I claim position of pope of said religion


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uhhhhh maybeeeeee


Noooooooooo It's been 4 fucking years and I still can't unsee all that traumatizing video.... 
HONESTLY ANY FURRY THING IN MY CHILDHOOD WAS TRAUMATIZING, I used to be traumatized/scared shitless of fursuiters and mascots, I learned about Sex from fursuit sex on 1000 ways to die.... WHy the hell am I even a furry right now is the real question


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Furry Jesus??
> 
> I claim position of pope of said religion


Who ever drew this. This is really good art.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)

I wake up and you are founding new religion already...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Noooooooooo It's been 4 fucking years and I still can't unsee all that traumatizing video....
> HONESTLY ANY FURRY THING IN MY CHILDHOOD WAS TRAUMATIZING, I used to be traumatized/scared shitless of fursuiters and mascots, I learned about Sex from fursuit sex on 1000 ways to die.... WHy the hell am I even a furry right now is the real question



Oh come on, they're hilarious.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, here was some snow at 7AM, but when I was going home at 15AM, there was no snow...


same here, the snow was gone when we drove home, but the ice remained, keeping people in driving around 8 mp/h


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I wake up and you are founding new religion already...





How 2 turn someone into a furry


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 25157
> How 2 turn someone into a furry


If only... I turned one of my friends into a furry by jokingly telling him he should play a yiff flash game... now his phone is full of yiff... XD


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 12, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >be me
> >be a shitty independent DJ
> >get few gigs around city, gain popularity
> >get offered gig to DJ at prom at my old high school
> ...


So you have created the Justin Bieber samples?
Doom you!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> If only... I turned one of my friends into a furry by jokingly telling him he should play a yiff flash game... now his phone is full of yiff... XD


Theres no way thats true


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Theres no way thats true


Idk if he actually is a furry but his phone is full of yiff and he has FA booked marked on it, I want to feel bad but I don't XD


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Idk if he actually is a furry but his phone is full of yiff and he has FA booked marked on it, I want to feel bad but I don't XD


If he has a account on it and HE has made a fursona......Well......I guess you should welcome him to this hell.

Because there is noway out this.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Idk if he actually is a furry but his phone is full of yiff and he has FA booked marked on it, I want to feel bad but I don't XD


i guess that one more time depends on the actual definition of a furry.


SveltColt said:


> If he has a account on it and HE has made a fursona......Well......I guess you should welcome him to this hell.
> 
> Because there is noway out this.


We should ask the staff to make a banner on FA telling this.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> If he has a account on it and HE has made a fursona......Well......I guess you should welcome him to this hell.
> 
> Because there is noway out this.


Lol, I don't think he has fallen that far yet, but there will be the day some day lmao.

Well I gotta sleep, night anyone who's still online


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Lol, I don't think he has fallen that far yet, but there will be the day some day lmao.
> 
> Well I gotta sleep, night anyone who's still online


There is still a way you can save him :^) and night


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

*moans*


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 12, 2017)

Something like this, only more furryfied.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *moans*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Something like this, only more furryfied.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)

Whatever, if you can't beat them, join them *moans*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Whatever, if you can't beat them, join them *moans*



That's more like it! Lol


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Jesus, what mess did I miss this time?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Jesus, what mess did I miss this time?



I posted a gif from Furry Force.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I posted a gif from Furry Force.



Never heard of it. Sounds very anime.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


This would be the perfect advertisement on highways
Only a link above is missed


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 12, 2017)

What does murr mean?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 12, 2017)

Something naughty.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 12, 2017)

Well that's no help.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

I think this sums up most controversial / political threads as of late:


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 12, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> I think this sums up most controversial / political threads as of late:



It sure makes for guaranteed saltiness


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 12, 2017)

kaboom


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)

I hate days like this, I'm tired all day, I can't focus on any lesson and just waiting for end of lessons


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I hate days like this, I'm tired all day, I can't focus on any lesson and just waiting for end of lessons



Tuesdays are generally just unproductive for me, I sit around doing nothing because I know I've got to leave for college at 13:00. Then I get back at 17:30 and don't do anything because I feel like I've got to sleep soon after. Eh, I need to get work done anyway, best I stop complaining.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 12, 2017)

All this talk of yiff and nuclear holocaust. 

Gives me an existential boner.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> All this talk of yiff and nuclear holocaust.
> 
> Gives me an existential boner.


Oh, I'm not the only one


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

CT-truck broken down at a stop light, cones set up and 4 ways on, a bunch of people are driving up behind it and just laying on the horn... Are they really this stupid??? Yeah like blasting your horn for 5 fucking seconds straight will get the truck to move...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

I got my money on two threads I reckon are about to go to shit. Two that were actually going pretty smoothly, goddamn it.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

God this lesson is going slow, Imma post some 乇乂T尺卂 丅卄l匸匚 memes to pass the time:


----------



## 134 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Remember kids:






Always brush your goddamned teeth!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

Dafuk is with my class, people are watching a video of 2 dudes shitting on eachother...


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dafuk is with my class, people are watching a video of 2 dudes shitting on eachother...


and then thay say furries are weird


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 12, 2017)

Got my Christmas tree set up and decorated with my family. Lights and all, mom just put the lights up yesterday. Our house is all set for Christmas. I hope that everything goes well this Christmas. Merry Christmas to all of you. I love you all.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 12, 2017)

I will not die, I'll wait here for you. I feel alive, when you're beside me. I will not die, I'll wait here for you, in my time of dying.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dafuk is with my class, people are watching a video of 2 dudes shitting on eachother...


WTF. I'll stick with the vomiting girl, thanks.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

Im bored so here's a random gif of a autococker


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 12, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I will not die, I'll wait here for you. I feel alive, when you're beside me. I will not die, I'll wait here for you, in my time of dying.


Three Days Grace


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 12, 2017)

This guy at work keeps following me everywhere bugging the shit out of me about his jack Russell.  I'm not even listening to him, or even looking at him as I type this, and he's not getting it lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This guy at work keeps following me everywhere bugging the shit out of me about his jack Russell.  I'm not even listening to him, or even looking at him as I type this, and he's not getting it lol


He know's your a furry and he's trying to hook you up with his dog


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> He know's your a furry and he's trying to hook you up with his dog



He's a cabbage lol. Nobody here really likes him, and he ducks at his job lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He's a cabbage lol. Nobody here really likes him, and he ducks at his job lol


Boil him!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He's a cabbage lol. Nobody here really likes him, and he ducks at his job lol


And it seems like you "duck" at typing .
Unless if you ment to say duck instead of suck


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> And it seems like you "duck" at typing .
> Unless if you ment to say duck instead of suck


Quack


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 12, 2017)

Ducks.  As in can't find his ass.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Ducks.  As in can't find his ass.


Well, it seems like you can find him easily today xD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 12, 2017)

Dudes like Velcro.  Sharing breathing air with this guy means friends for life to him lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

Have you considered using oxygen tank to breathe?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

Marf


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> He know's your a furry and he's trying to hook you up with his dog



BWAAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> BWAAHAHAHA!!



O_O


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He's a cabbage lol. Nobody here really likes him, and he ducks at his job lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> BWAAHAHAHA!!


WELLL YOU NEVER KNOW... weirder shit happens every day


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> WELLL YOU NEVER KNOW... weirder shit happens every day



"Date a dog, save the planet" could be the next eco mantra.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> "Date a dog, save the planet" could be the next eco mantra.


Somthing peta would be apart of


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> "Date a dog, save the planet" could be the next eco mantra.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Uhhhhhhhh






Childhood officially ruined.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HORRIBLE


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need. Eyebleach. Asap.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

"Hi family, it's the stereotypical Thanksgiving coming out tradition. I'm a furry."

"Son, we love you no matter what."

"Imma just live with my dog."

"GET THE FUCK OUTA MY HOUSE!"


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> "Hi family, it's the stereotypical Thanksgiving coming out tradition. I'm a furry."
> 
> "Son, we love you no matter what."
> 
> ...


Ummmmm I'm not sure if you wanted this to sound bad but it does lmao


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ummmmm I'm not sure if you wanted this to sound bad but it does lmao



I didn't mean anything!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

Woof?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I didn't mean anything!


Suree it doesn't


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof?



Borf!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 12, 2017)

_Woofs in french_


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Borf!





Sarachaga said:


> _Woofs in french_



=D
*hugs both*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)

Meow


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 12, 2017)

Despite the lies that you're making, your love is mine for the taking. My love is, just waiting, to turn your tears to roses. I'll be the one that's gonna hold you, I'll be the one that you run to. My love is a burning, consuming NO, you'll never be alone, when darkness comes I light the night with stars, here my whispers in the dark. NO you'll never be alone, when darkness comes you know I'm never far, here my whispers in the dark.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> _Woofs in french_



So, that's a lilting, suave, much sexier woof, right?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> So, that's a lilting, suave, much sexier woof, right?


A woof that makes you feel like you're eating macarons and doing other stereotypical frenxh things...like wearing a bérêt


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> A woof that makes you feel like you're eating macarons and doing other stereotypical frenxh things...like wearing a bérêt



And excellent wine and cheese and bread - don't forget that part!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Meow


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> A woof that makes you feel like you're eating macarons and doing other stereotypical frenxh things...like wearing a bérêt


Oui ^_^


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> And excellent wine and cheese and bread - don't forget that part!


And also terrible presidents and politicians


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> And also terrible presidents and politicians



That seems to be a thing.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

A kid in my school got the shit kicked out of him beacuse of road rage during the lunch break... Honestly my school should be a tv show
Edit: the fucking cops are at my school again... why is my school so fucked up..


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

From America with love,

Vive la France~  <3


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> A kid in my school got the shit kicked out of him beacuse of road rage during the lunch break... Honestly my school should be a tv show
> Edit: the fucking cops are at my school again... why is my school so fucked up..


When i was in school everything happened self caused floods, chickens running through the corridors, motorcycle races inside the scool(i mean in the corridors (!!))


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


>


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> When i was in school everything happened self caused floods, chickens running through the corridors, motorcycle races inside the scool(i mean in the corridors (!!))


The thing is... Im in university, I'm just in tue very bad part of town XD


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The thing is... Im in university, I'm just in tue very bad part of town XD


Damn... I never seen anything that big happen in my uni...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> Damn... I never seen anything that big happen in my uni...


The kid drove his car up to the front steps of my school, his car is full of blood, the school has a trail of blood.. this is pretty fucked


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> When i was in school everything happened self caused floods, chickens running through the corridors, motorcycle races inside the scool(i mean in the corridors (!!))


Where the f*** do you live? The madmax universe?!


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The kid drove his car up to the front steps of my school, his car is full of blood, the school has a trail of blood.. this is pretty fucked


Well... Must be a very happy place that university


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The thing is... Im in university, I'm just in tue very bad part of town XD



That's why you don't play big dick with cops lol


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Where the f*** do you live? The madmax universe?!


Nah.... Just italy and public schools


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 12, 2017)

I still remember when we all had to pay because some shithead opened the fire extinguishers in the aula magna(dunno how to say it in english... Is the big room where you do reunions) and destroyed 2 new tvs and a projector


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's why you don't play big dick with cops lol


The cops showed up after the kid got beat the fuck up, it was a random road rage accident as far as I know


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

So apparently a place near me will pay people £30/h to rub peoples beards... I mean, for that much? Sign me up baby!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The cops showed up after the kid got beat the fuck up, it was a random road rage accident as far as I know



Doesn't sound like much of an accident lol


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 12, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> So apparently a place near me will pay people £30/h to rub peoples beards... I mean, for that much? Sign me up baby!


That sounds so creepy.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> That sounds so creepy.



Apparently, it's a stress / anxiety thing.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 12, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Apparently, it's a stress / anxiety thing.


There is other ways to relief stress and they are free... If you know what i mean


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> There is other ways to relief stress and they are free... If you know what i mean



With my full, luscious Karl Marx beard? I'd be the one getting paid.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 12, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> With my full, luscious Karl Marx beard? I'd be the one getting paid.


I have like 3 hairs in total on my face... Soo i'll be out of buisness


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 12, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> With my full, luscious Karl Marx beard? I'd be the one getting paid.


I'm jealous. I can barely grow a goatee


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm just like: "eww facial hair"


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Need some music before sleep. This is pretty good:


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 12, 2017)

Yaaaaas System of a Down is the shit


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The kid drove his car up to the front steps of my school, his car is full of blood, the school has a trail of blood.. this is pretty fucked



Dafuq!?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Dafuq!?


It's Canada, what do you expect?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It's Canada, what do you expect?



Actually better. I mean your overall violence level is quite a bit lower than ours.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Actually better. I mean your overall violence level is quite a bit lower than ours.


At this rate I don't even know anymore.. 

Are other universities and colleges like this or is mine just bad?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> At this rate I don't even know anymore..
> 
> Are other universities and colleges like this or is mine just bad?



Um. Yeah I've never had anything remotely like that happen at mine. I mean, in the newspaper one time I leaned one of the footballs players beat up a dog to a pulp and got arrested for it, but campus itself is generally super calm. Most agitation I've seen was some dork standing on a sidewalk yelling "God Hates Gays" etc.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Um. Yeah I've never had anything remotely like that happen at mine. I mean, in the newspaper one time I leaned one of the footballs players beat up a dog to a pulp and got arrested for it, but campus itself is generally super calm. Most agitation I've seen was some dork standing on a sidewalk yelling "God Hates Gays" etc.


Well in my school some girls were selling panties, and once on a school trip one of the girls took antibiotic and drank vodka (facepalm), but that's all


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 12, 2017)

My unis are usually pretty calm. Highschool was insane tho. There was at least a big fight each month


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 12, 2017)

Everything calm here. Like, really. There are not enough humans to cause trouble actually, where I am.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well in my school some girls were selling panties, and once on a school trip one of the girls took antibiotic and drank vodka (facepalm), but that's all



Ha! Yeah, that doesn't sound too bad. Selling panties sounds pretty humorous actually.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 12, 2017)

I hereby declare exterminatus upon the humans... xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

This... This why I don't have money to spend on art commissions


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

Whoa no activity here for an hour and a half. Is that a record?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 12, 2017)

I've been waging war with the new car, so I've been quite absent the past few days lol.  Every day requires me to bandaid something lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

I've been to busy pondering on wtf this fandom is...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ha! Yeah, that doesn't sound too bad. Selling panties sounds pretty humorous actually.



You can actually buy panties in Japanese vending machines.  Funny the beer vending machine was right next to it lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've been waging war with the new car, so I've been quite absent the past few days lol.  Every day requires me to bandaid something lol


So how is that car so far?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> So how is that car so far?



Aside from trying it's hardest to not be functional, it's rather entertaining.  People follow me everywhere trying to figure out what it is.  I came out of the store today to some guy in a stanced 370z taking pictures of it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Aside from trying it's hardest to not be functional, it's rather entertaining.  People follow me everywhere trying to figure out what it is.  I came out of the store today to some guy in a stanced 370z taking pictures of it.


I don't think I have ever seen one in person. Is it electrical issues or a bit of everything?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've been waging war with the new car, so I've been quite absent the past few days lol.  Every day requires me to bandaid something lol



What is it?


----------



## LBCicedragon (Dec 12, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 25157
> How 2 turn someone into a furry


Wow that should be a great occasion.I really hope I could have been there.


----------



## Astus (Dec 13, 2017)

I just remembered, I could've had a V8


----------



## Old Fashioned (Dec 13, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> I just remembered, I could've had a V8


*Thunk*

Those were some weird commercials.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)

I just love when I wake up and still want to sleep...


----------



## Telnac (Dec 13, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I just love when I wake up and still want to sleep...


That’s every morning for me!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> That’s every morning for me!


For me only from Monday to Friday, beacuse in weekend I can finally sleep to 9-10AM


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Dec 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That Vid



......why are furries supposedly different from normies?

i'm a normie, I just have a fictional character that's a representation of me.... I don't understand why I have to be separated into a different group than anyone else?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> ......why are furries supposedly different from normies?
> 
> i'm a normie, I just have a fictional character that's a representation of me.... I don't understand why I have to be separated into a different group than anyone else?



ARE YOU SPECIESIST OR SOMETHING?

In all seriousness, I'm pretty sure the video is entirely satirical, or at least tongue in cheek.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Dec 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> ARE YOU SPECIESIST OR SOMETHING?
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm pretty sure the video is entirely satirical, or at least tongue in cheek.



Hope so or else ill bap someone with me tiny bappin paws.... 

ILL DO IT DONT TEST ME


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Hope so or else ill bap someone with me tiny bappin paws....
> 
> ILL DO IT DONT TEST ME



*salutes with furry paws* Right you are, ok!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 13, 2017)

>lay in hospital bed
>family is surrounding ou
>everyone crying
>let out your tear
>life is flashing through your eyes
>50 years of hardcore furry porn in 1 millisecond
>nut all over everyone
>your last words are "shit"
>let out last breath
>die

This is why you should stop watching porn


----------



## Telnac (Dec 13, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >lay in hospital bed
> >family is surrounding ou
> >everyone crying
> >let out your tear
> ...


*Lol*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Hope so or else ill bap someone with me tiny bappin paws....
> 
> ILL DO IT DONT TEST ME


*Tests him*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dafuk is with my class, people are watching a video of 2 dudes shitting on eachother...


Welcome to the new            World!
stupid


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


Thanks, now the song sounds even worse.
._.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dafuk is with my class, people are watching a video of 2 dudes shitting on eachother...



Dude wtf is wrong with German people


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't think I have ever seen one in person. Is it electrical issues or a bit of everything?



Subaru things exacerbated by age. 



BahgDaddy said:


> What is it?



SVX


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 13, 2017)

Its so damn cold im gonna have to start doing all the things i said I'd do when Hell freezes over


----------



## Telnac (Dec 13, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Its so damn cold im gonna have to start doing all the things i said I'd do when Hell freezes over


Send some of that cold my way!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Its so damn cold im gonna have to start doing all the things i said I'd do when Hell freezes over



It's so cold I seen a tweaker putting a heater back together lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)

In my town it's only raining sometimes, and It's still cold...


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 13, 2017)

The sun is due to set at 3:15pm where I am.

3:15.

What the hell, sun?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 13, 2017)

Nothing but unfriendly here atm.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Send some of that cold my way!


I would if I could. 24F plus a slight wind chill when I left for work this morning was too damn cold. I'm counting the days until summer gets back.
edit: Of course, cold is relative. That's cold for the south. I'm not a fan.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 13, 2017)

don't that's something like -5 to -10° C ?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 13, 2017)

Guys, is it weird that I hug my dog?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

Fucking fuck, I forgot to turn on my alarm, now I'm gonna be 2 hours late for school.
I should probably just stay home now...


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 13, 2017)

hey hey hey my first class starts in only 20 minutes so if you still want to go to school you can just come to my school and pretend to be me


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Guys, is it weird that I hug my dog?



No, I want to hug everything of mine that's small and cute, my Nan's dog, my little brother, my really old twin plush fox.

Quick! I'm low on inspiration, I need some suggestions for names for a couple of fictional Bronze Age tribes in the Scandinavian / White Sea area. Be as absurd as you like, it all helps.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Guys, is it weird that I hug my dog?


No, I hug my cat and my dog


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)

The Red-Bearded Clams.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 13, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> don't that's something like -5 to -10° C ?


Basically. It converts to -4.4C, so close enough.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow... Silence from 3:25PM... We still have 42 pages to go


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 13, 2017)

*makes noises*
there.... no more silence


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)

*moans*


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 13, 2017)

*throws dishes down the balcony*
i think thats enough noise


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)

*Orders missile strike*


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 13, 2017)

*calls a horde of horny furries*
Now thats noisy


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 13, 2017)

*hides in a bunker*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)

*joins horde of horny furries*


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Guys, is it weird that I hug my dog?



In that context of a furry forum... yes.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

This entire forum is dead today


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)

Sorry lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)

Is my fault


----------



## Mabus (Dec 13, 2017)

*makes wolf noises* >_>


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *makes wolf noises* >_>



Enjoys loud woofer


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)

oh my gosh theres a discord I'm on and there's an e621 bot that keeps grabbing everything from zoo to cub etc. eeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 13, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> *Orders missile strike*




Dear Santa......


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

Personal question...

Am I a furry??????


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Personal question...
> 
> Am I a furry??????



Do you feel like one? If so then yes.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Personal question...
> 
> Am I a furry??????


What is the meaning of life?

What is?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> What is?


42 I'm pretty sure


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 42 I'm pretty sure


3.14


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> 3.14


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


>



Omg. XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


>



Blarg


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)

Haha


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Haha


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25230


Fucking Nelson!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 13, 2017)

lol thats adorable


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

*at school*
Person say's: "you just graduated from highschool and you're the youngest person in the class, How the fuck do you know all these thing's? You're 18 but your age in mechanical knowledge is better then the 35 year old in this class."

Me: ummmmm thanks???


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *at school*
> Person say's: "you just graduated from highschool and you're the youngest person in the class, How the fuck do you know all these thing's? You're 18 but your age in mechanical knowledge is better then the 35 year old in this class."
> 
> Me: ummmmm thanks???



Or that's a really dumb 35yo.  Which is why he's there that late in life lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Or that's a really dumb 35yo.  Which is why he's there that late in life lol


I had to teach him what a rachet was on the 1st week of class lmao


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)

Yup, he will be at jiffy lube in the pit lol


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I had to teach him what a rachet was on the 1st week of class lmao



Betcha the guy smells like Weed all the time too


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Betcha the guy smells like Weed all the time too



Weed has zero bearing on success lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Betcha the guy smells like Weed all the time too


Thats like 3/4 of my class xD


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Weed has zero bearing on success lol




I agree.

10 bucks @Crimcyan is part of the 3/4


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I agree.
> 
> 10 bucks @Crimcyan is part of the 3/4


Nahh, just the sight smell of it gives me migraines, im super sensitive to smells so I get high off stuff like paint thinner or spray paint super easily.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yup, he will be at jiffy lube in the pit lol


Fuuuuuck jiffy lube. their negligence ruined the engine in my first car... took them 3+ months to get it fixed (junkyard engines, really???), then defaulted on the rental car bill.. so the rental car company charged MY card that was supposed to be on file only for incidentals/damage. fuck that company.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Fuuuuuck jiffy lube. their negligence ruined the engine in my first car... took them 3+ months to get it fixed (junkyard engines, really???), then defaulted on the rental car bill.. so the rental car company charged MY card that was supposed to be on file only for incidentals/damage. fuck that company.



What? I thought they were just an oil change place.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

*goes to facebook*
*sees alot of the people who I went to school with are now starting to get famous by being in bands, tv shows and movies*
*realize's all I do is be a loser and talk to furries online*

At least I'm in school for a good career xD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *realize's all I do is be a loser and talk to furries online*



*is trying to figure out whether or not to be offended*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *is trying to figure out whether or not to be offended*


I said I was the loser, not the people I talk to XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I said I was the loser, not the people I talk to XD



I know, giving you a hard time. Sounds like you're working towards a better future really.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 14, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Guys, is it weird that I hug my dog?


If someone says yes to this, i must be the biggest weirdo in history.

Beside that, bad morning.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 14, 2017)

So I had always thought dog dancing was just something King of the Hill made fun of...

but this is so fucking cute. Omg


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 14, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Basically. It converts to -4.4C, so close enough.


huh, thats actually what i call a winter.
We have the usual +-0°C here


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

*melts into a puddle on the floor*


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 14, 2017)

*cleans the floor*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow, I'm not tired this day, from a long time I slept long enough


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

*gets poured into bucket* Hey, I must be like that guy from Deep Space Nine!


----------



## Sagt (Dec 14, 2017)

Kind of curious as to why the spambots keep coming back to this site. Surely no one would actually decide to buy one of those products based on some dodgy forum post in broken english.... right?


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Kind of curious as to why the spambots keep coming back to this site. Surely no one would actually decide to buy one of those products based on some dodgy forum post in broken english.... right?



I can't believe how they think they can get away with such poorly constructed blatant ads. Maybe they think they're actually talking to animals


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 14, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Maybe they think they're actually talking to animals


*Ba dum tss*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Lets just spice this up with some old-fashioned memes.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 14, 2017)

Gotta love it when you get a kiss from an unexpected (But not unwelcome) source. 

<3


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 14, 2017)

So yesterday in class, I look over to another desk *sighs* and surprise surprise, two people were watching porn. Why, especially during class???????


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> So yesterday in class, I look over to another desk *sighs* and surprise surprise, two people were watching porn. Why, especially during class???????


Thats my class 24-7, welcome to hell xD


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 14, 2017)

*throws @BahgDaddy 's ashes into the garbage can*


Furrygameremopunk said:


> So yesterday in class, I look over to another desk *sighs* and surprise surprise, two people were watching porn. Why, especially during class???????


dont you knew?
Internet was made for Porn, ̶d̶̶o̶̶n̶'̶t̶̶  judge them


Crimcyan said:


> Thats my class 24-7, welcome to hell xD


You meant reality, right?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 14, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> So yesterday in class, I look over to another desk *sighs* and surprise surprise, two people were watching porn. Why, especially during class???????


Oh you think that's bad, I got a little story.
Ya'll know what discord is? Well a few guys in my grade made a server, and I got invited to it. Everyone was using their school-appointed MacBooks, so I thought they would have the sense not to do anything inappropriate. Nope. As soon as I joined, I found a tab called 'NSFW'. I didn't know what that meant at the time, So my curiosity made me click. Of course, it said the warning thing. My curiosity, I clicked okay. I will never look at these people the same ever again, not after seeing their searches for hentai. A few weeks pass, and I get called into the office, along with every member of that server. Turns out, one of the kid's mom's had found it on his computer, and called the school. I didn't get into trouble because I had the sense not to do anything inappropriate on a school-assigned computer, but I did get it taken away for two days because I was still on it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 14, 2017)

This speaks to me.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 14, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh you think that's bad, I got a little story.
> Ya'll know what discord is? Well a few guys in my grade made a server, and I got invited to it. Everyone was using their school-appointed MacBooks, so I thought they would have the sense not to do anything inappropriate. Nope. As soon as I joined, I found a tab called 'NSFW'. I didn't know what that meant at the time, So my curiosity made me click. Of course, it said the warning thing. My curiosity, I clicked okay. I will never look at these people the same ever again, not after seeing their searches for hentai. A few weeks pass, and I get called into the office, along with every member of that server. Turns out, one of the kid's mom's had found it on his computer, and called the school. I didn't get into trouble because I had the sense not to do anything inappropriate on a school-assigned computer, but I did get it taken away for two days because I was still on it.


interesting. I dunno why some people are total idiots in this world.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 14, 2017)

*sits  down and plays guitar, realizes he has no guitar pick. Gets up, finds guitar pick in pocket* Dammit, I got up for nothing. *sits back down in anger*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

Got a long ass day today, a half day at school then spending the rest of the rest of the day until late at night at a RC track getting much needed practice.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 14, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *sits  down and plays guitar, realizes he has no guitar pick. Gets up, finds guitar pick in pocket* Dammit, I got up for nothing. *sits back down in anger*


*drops guitar pick in guitar on the first measure*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 14, 2017)

Leans forward and smacks guitar head on table -.-


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 14, 2017)

*dosen't play guitar but owns one* .-.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

*does bass guitar things*


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 14, 2017)

Is mayonnaise an instrument


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 14, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Is mayonnaise an instrument


Idk. But I know that mayonnaise is source of slav power


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 14, 2017)

*Pulls out a 



Spoiler: Bass Clarinet



Bass clarinet - Google Search


*


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 14, 2017)

Well that didn't work the way I wanted it to XD


----------



## 134 (Dec 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Dude wtf is wrong with German people



Wtf is wrong with american southpark creators telling such stuff about germans


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

Why did South Park get cancelled?

Because it became a reality show.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why did South Park get cancelled?
> 
> Because it became a reality show.


Wat? It didn't get cancelled?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Wat? It didn't get cancelled?



No I mean it become reality for the US. It's an insult.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> No I mean it become reality for the US. It's an insult.



Let's fuck them all to death!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Dec 14, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>



Chef:
"Have you heard the Emancipation Proclamation?"

General:"I don't listen to hiphop"...LMAO...Gold


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 14, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Chef:
> "Have you heard the Emancipation Proclamation?"
> 
> General:"I don't listen to hiphop"...LMAO...gold


Yeah xD


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This speaks to me.



Yep, Lion King got me too


KiaraTC said:


> *dosen't play guitar but owns one* .-.



I can't play for shit, but getting an electric guitar anyway


----------



## Simo (Dec 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Leans forward and smacks guitar head on table -.-


 
Huh, notes that one could make a guitar shaped like this from from the Sergal's head:








Make way for the new Fender Sergalcaster!!!


----------



## Dongding (Dec 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Leans forward and smacks guitar head on table -.-


That one hurts every single time.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2017)

Calling all fellow weather geeks in this forum, I have found one of the rarest clouds; a horseshoe vortex!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 14, 2017)

*woofs at the chat*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

*moans*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *moans*


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 14, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Calling all fellow weather geeks in this forum, I have found one of the rarest clouds; a horseshoe vortex!



GOD, I've always wanted to see one!! Do you have the cloud collector's handbook?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 14, 2017)

Superglue is legit holding the crank pulley on my car lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

*moans louder*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Superglue is legit holding the crank pulley on my car lol


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 14, 2017)

Since season 2 of Miraculous Ladybug on Netflix got delayed for another half a year, im going to have to either watch other things on netflix to distract me or just go ahead and watch it in pixely quality on some other site.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25259



It's seriously holding up to 230ftlbs of torque lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *moans louder*


*Moans with BahgDaddy*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

*pants*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's seriously holding up to 230ftlbs of torque lol


It's gonna break then you gonna die xD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> GOD, I've always wanted to see one!! Do you have the cloud collector's handbook?


Yes I do! I saw 7 of these vortices today, thanks to a cold front wake.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It's gonna break then you gonna die xD



Then it's just going to chuck it out the bottom of the car, like it did Tuesday lol

I just tossed it in the car and drove home lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Then it's just going to chuck it out the bottom of the car, like it did Tuesday lol
> 
> I just tossed it in the car and drove home lol


XD goddammit lmao


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> XD goddammit lmao



I know exactly what I can get away with, when the chips are down lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

Anyone seen Fritz the Cat?


----------



## Simo (Dec 14, 2017)

yeah he's with me now!^


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Anyone seen Fritz the Cat?


Have you tried contacting your local shelter?


----------



## Dongding (Dec 14, 2017)

Of course. :3

The good Fritz the Cat I might add... we all know which one that is.


----------



## Dongding (Dec 14, 2017)

You guys ever see Meet the Feebles?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 14, 2017)

... *woofs* >_>


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 14, 2017)

Rest in piece Net Neutrality

Press F to pay respects


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

Pretty nice day today


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm getting high on pot brownies


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25260
> Pretty nice day today


Gah, cirriform skies. I think you need some lower altitude cloud layers to balance out that sky composition, maybe a bit of snow-bearing stratus.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What? I thought they were just an oil change place.


It was from an oil change. They did not tighten the drain plug on my oil pan and it all leaked out.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> It was from an oil change. They did not tighten the drain plug on my oil pan and it all leaked out.



Yikes.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yikes.


This was like 4 years ago and I'm still salty over it lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> This was like 4 years ago and I'm still salty over it lol



Ah so it's not going on right now. 

I had a truck with a leaky rediator and so I had to fill it up constantly before going anywhere.


----------



## Simo (Dec 14, 2017)

Day of death for net neutrality, gotta play this: was at this very show, DC, right by the Washington Monument, huge protest, Bush era: F the CC






"I used to listen to the radio
And I don't guess
They're listenin' to me no more
They talk too much but that's okay
I don't understand a single word they say
Piss and moan about the immigrants
But donâ??t say nothin' about the president
A democracy don't work that way
I can say anything I wanna say
So fuck the FCC
Fuck the FBI
Fuck the CIA
Livin' in the motherfuckin' USA..."

God, that was a good day...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ah so it's not going on right now.
> 
> I had a truck with a leaky rediator and so I had to fill it up constantly before going anywhere.


Nooo, this was back in 2013. The whole way they handled things (or rather, DIDN'T handle things) put a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 14, 2017)

If The Who made a Who's Who list, Who would be Who in The Who?

What if The Cure made something go viral?

If Meat Loaf dies, do his bandmates become Leftovers?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

The office for tonight


----------



## TheRealGeoraffe (Dec 14, 2017)

I am a bored giraffe. Somebody be my friend.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 14, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> If The Who made a Who's Who list, Who would be Who in The Who?
> 
> What if The Cure made something go viral?
> 
> If Meat Loaf dies, do his bandmates become Leftovers?





 
Top 10 questions scientists still can't answer


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> View attachment 25266
> Top 10 questions scientists still can't answer


 Will Will Smith Smith Will Smith Smithing Will Smith?


----------



## TheRealGeoraffe (Dec 14, 2017)

But what does this have to do with peanut butter? /nocontext


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 14, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Will Will Smith Smith Will Smith Smithing Will Smith?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> View attachment 25267


Meta af


----------



## TheRealGeoraffe (Dec 14, 2017)

Now do one with Jayden


----------



## LBCicedragon (Dec 14, 2017)

*GRAMMAR RECOGNITION SYSTEM ERROR*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 14, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> View attachment 25267


Smithception


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 14, 2017)

Ahm so yiffy


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 15, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ahm so yiffy


Aren't we all?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Aren't we all?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 15, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


Everyone here wants to yiff but most are too closeted to say it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Everyone here wants to yiff but most are too closeted to say it.



They don't want to seem _too _weird I guess. Western society has, still, fairly deep rules against open sexual expression. It's really still gonna take a lot of work.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

Ugh I hate people, some old guy was treating me like shit today beacuse he thought I had rich parents buying me stuff or something...


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 15, 2017)

*barks the place into pieces*


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ugh I hate people, some old guy was treating me like shit today beacuse he thought I had rich parents buying me stuff or something...


My best troll was someone calling me a "stupid fatass"
*looks down at 60 pound stature and math classes*
"Sure, makes sense."
Troll =/= intelligence



connortheskunk said:


> Rest in piece Net Neutrality





connortheskunk said:


> Press F to pay respects



I amell a Discord user.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> My best troll was someone calling me a "stupid fatass"
> *looks down at 60 pound stature and math classes*
> "Sure, makes sense."
> Troll =/= intelligence
> ...



I smell a fellow doglike thing.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 15, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> I amell a Discord user.


Nah, my 2012 Windows 8 laptop is too slow to constantly have Discord open, so I use Skype instead.  I actually know the meme from Twitch, not Discord.



TheRealGeoraffe said:


> Now do one with Jayden


I'm on it


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 15, 2017)

RIP Net neutrality

Time to encrypt my yiff data so no one can snoop at my isp.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 15, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Nah, my 2012 Windows 8 laptop is too slow to constantly have Discord open, so I use Skype instead.


theres a webb application but well, as long as its work
(and you donnt have anything to hide from aunt Bill Gates.


BahgDaddy said:


> I smell a fellow doglike thing.


I smell a big mouthed woofer.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 15, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> theres a webb application but well, as long as its work
> (and you donnt have anything to hide from aunt Bill Gates.
> 
> I smell a big mouthed woofer.


I smell some beef


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 15, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> View attachment 25266
> Top 10 questions scientists still can't answer


will will smith smithing will of the smith that will smiths with will smith?
No, smith will smith will willing to smithing will while will smith smith wills smith's will, smithing will


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 15, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I smell some beef


nah, head low here.
I just wanna state im no 'Dog'


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 15, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> will will smith smithing will of the smith that will smiths with will smith?
> No, smith will smith will willing to smithing will while will smith smith wills smith's will, smithing will


With the death of the age of Net Neutrality I declare this the era of Smith! (I need sleep.)


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 15, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> I smell a big mouthed woofer


 I smell... Oh wait I have stuffed nose


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 15, 2017)

I have exams today... 
*Unenthusiastically says yay*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 15, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I have exams today...
> *Unenthusiastically says yay*


Good luck


----------



## Mabus (Dec 15, 2017)

Woof!


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

Oooooof, went out late last night, and got a wee bit too tipsy! Ouch! Good day for napping, though : )

Drunk as a skunk, so to speak : P


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof!


Meow


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

Why is someone texting me about dildo's....... I'm in a fucking doctor's office...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Why is someone texting me about dildo's....... I'm in a fucking doctor's office...


Ummm... Maybe this person thinks that you're expert in this and needs some advice? ^^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Why is someone texting me about dildo's....... I'm in a fucking doctor's office...



Is that why you're at the doctor's office? Lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Is that why you're at the doctor's office? Lol


Nah in for a allergy test and one of my friends is texting me about how badly they want a dildo and the advantages of a glass one...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Nah in for a allergy test and one of my friends is texting me about how badly they want a dildo and the advantages of a glass one...



If it had legit advantages, wouldn't there be more of them?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Nah in for a allergy test and one of my friends is texting me about how badly they want a dildo and the advantages of a glass one...


Glass? God forbid that thing gets any chips taken out of it because that would be a bad place to get a cut from glass edges.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ummm... Maybe this person thinks that you're expert in this and needs some advice? ^^


AWEEE HEEELLLL NAWWW



-..Legacy..- said:


> If it had legit advantages, wouldn't there be more of them?


I don't know, I'm no expert on dildo's....


----------



## 134 (Dec 15, 2017)

Furmeet is Fun!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Furmeet is Fun!



Glad to hear you're not being drug off into the woods lol


----------



## Mabus (Dec 15, 2017)

*boops snoots*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 15, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992087614272110


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Glad to hear you're not being drug off into the woods lol



It might happen yet lol



Crimcyan said:


> Why is someone texting me about dildo's....... I'm in a fucking doctor's office...



It just has to be canine shaped and be from bad dragon tho...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> It just has to be canine shaped and be from bad dragon tho...


 wait... Do they actually make those? 

On second thought I really don't want know....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> wait... Do they actually make those?
> 
> On second thought I really don't want know....



They make things an elephant might consider "too buku".


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> They make things an elephant might consider "too buku".


 All of you furries are hell


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)

*browses bad dragon website* Lawdy, lawdy!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 15, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *browses bad dragon website* Lawdy, lawdy!



*casually points out the plus sizes*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *casually points out the plus sizes*



It's too big!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *casually points out the plus sizes*



Or the ones that should probably be shipped on a pallet, and require liftgate service lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)

"_Los Angeles Woman Experiences Traumatic Nether Region Injury by Literal Dragon Dick_"


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

https://imgur.com/zgPhXlH


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25278



If I believed in that sort of thing lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> If I believed in that sort of thing lol


Ok, how about your all going to Florida.. That better?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 15, 2017)

Hoping soon ill be able to start posting my (sad, poor quality excuse for) art to FA (my FA name is also Junkerfox).
Meantime tho im quitting these forums real shortly.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Hoping soon ill be able to start posting my (sad, poor quality excuse for) art to FA (my FA name is also Junkerfox).
> Meantime tho im quitting these forums real shortly.



Any reasons inparticular?


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Any reasons inparticular?


Too much bullshit.
On top of that i feel incredibly outnumbered in debates. I like to stay outta politics and social issues if i can. Id avoid hostile debates but everytime i log in first thing i see is some political shit. And I know my place. When it comes to social and political issues i have no place here. I cant avoid it tho if im here.
And im not about to block the people i disagree with like some jackass.
So to avoid looking like an outta place jack rabbit i think I'll just take my leave.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

There is bullshit, but you just have to ignore it the same way those people are ignored every day in real life.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

Avoid politics by doing memes instead of politics. Then this place becomes a bit better


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Avoid politics by doing memes instead of politics. Then this place becomes a bit better


Meeeeeeeeeeemes :3


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There is bullshit, but you just have to ignore it the same way those people are ignored every day in real life.


Believe me im trying. Im trying real hard. But you already know my M.O. If its there im gonna post my two cents


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Believe me im trying. Im trying real hard. But you already know my M.O. If its there im gonna post my two cents



That's understandable.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ok, how about your all going to Florida.. That better?



No....worse!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ok, how about your all going to Florida.. That better?


While you're all there, come and visit me, I have cookies!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> While you're all there, come and visit me, I have cookies!



And mosquitoes with FAA registrations lol


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> While you're all there, come and visit me, I have cookies!




At first, I read that as I have cooties! 

As for politics and such, here: I have come to simply avoid those threads, to stay sane. I know where I stand, and come to a furry forum not really wanting to express political views, but to have fun, help, meet and interact with other furs, maybe make people feel better when I can, make them laugh, make them feel understood? And reach out myself, for help, at times, too. 

I might make this or that political comment, but if so, I tend to just state how I feel, and move on, and not debate things. There seems to be so much discussion of politics elsewhere, that I haven't felt the desire to delve into it here. That, and I live and work right by Washington, DC...and, as I've said many times, the LAST thing I need to help me relax when I get home, is more politics!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

Ughh I hate soldering beacuse it feels like I will screw something up


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Believe me im trying. Im trying real hard. But you already know my M.O. If its there im gonna post my two cents



As long as people post their opinions in a responsible, calm, and rational manner, there usually isn't any problem, and can keep a discussion going longer than if everyone just agrees with everything.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 15, 2017)

I love fridays and feeling that this time when I go to sleep at 1AM I don't have to wake up at 7AM ans go to school


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

It only feels better as you get older lol


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ughh I hate soldering beacuse it feels like I will screw something up


Those fumes though 
That might be why I'm so dum


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 15, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I love fridays and feeling that this time when I go to sleep at 1AM I don't have to wake up at 7AM ans go to school


I dont gotta getup at 4am and haul around lumber in 10 degrees Fahrenheit tomorrow


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 15, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> I dont gotta getup at 4am and haul around lumber in 10 degrees Fahrenheit tomorrow


Well, for me waking up at 7AM and going to school is still something I hate


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 15, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, for me waking up at 7AM and going to school is still something I hate


I hated it too. You'll miss it man...you'll miss it


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 15, 2017)

And good night everyone


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 15, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> And good night everyone


Lol, night


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> I hated it too. You'll miss it man...you'll miss it



I'd go back to school again in a heartbeat.  I'd do the same stupid shit again, that I did last time lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 15, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> I hated it too. You'll miss it man...you'll miss it


I wake up earlier for school then when I was working...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'd go back to school again in a heartbeat.  I'd do the same stupid shit again, that I did last time lol



I didn't do any stupid shit, missed that part of my childhood. That's why I'm doing stupid shit now, like hanging out with randy furries online.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'd go back to school again in a heartbeat.  I'd do the same stupid shit again, that I did last time lol



I think I would too! 

Oddly, one reason: the internet wasn't around, and I used to do so much stuff with my friends outdoors, and it'd be curious to see what it was like again, before the internet was something more than a very few people used.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> I think I would too!
> 
> Oddly, one reason: the internet wasn't around, and I used to do so much stuff with my friends outdoors, and it'd be curious to see what it was like again, before the internet was something more than a very few people used.



Right?  Nobody had cell phones, and I didn't see internet until the last couple years of high school.  We just got high and had fun.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> I think I would too!
> 
> Oddly, one reason: the internet wasn't around, and I used to do so much stuff with my friends outdoors, and it'd be curious to see what it was like again, before the internet was something more than a very few people used.





-..Legacy..- said:


> Right?  Nobody had cell phones, and I didn't see internet until the last couple years of high school.  We just got high and had fun.


That sounds not bad actually. I've only been out of college a few years, so of course the internet, smart phones, and all were ubiquitous. It makes it easy to find out where everybody's getting together on a Friday, for sure. 
Because I'm a luddite, though, I've managed to live not so attached and had/have a personal policy that says if the sun is up, I'm outside doing something instead of sitting inside....which led to lots of not studying when I was still a student. I doubt that had any affect on my grades


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

House parties, hanging out in the woods riding dirt bikes, road trips to Philly and Wildwood, NJ.  Going to concerts, getting absolutely smashed at my buddy's house while he raged about me using Smoke in MK3 lol. 

They were seriously fun times.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> That sounds not bad actually. I've only been out of college a few years, so of course the internet, smart phones, and all were ubiquitous. It makes it easy to find out where everybody's getting together on a Friday, for sure.
> Because I'm a luddite, though, I've managed to live not so attached and had/have a personal policy that says if the sun is up, I'm outside doing something instead of sitting inside....which led to lots of not studying when I was still a student. I doubt that had any affect on my grades



Greeting, fellow Luddite! I've had a kind of grudging embrace of technology, one might say! Since I have long work/commute days, my furry self has become a sort of substitute wilderness, or place to get away? And much of that happens in a virtual realm. I would have never, ever guessed anything like this would have happened to me, at one point : P



-..Legacy..- said:


> House parties, hanging out in the woods riding dirt bikes, road trips to Philly and Wildwood, NJ.  Going to concerts, getting absolutely smashed at my buddy's house while he raged about me using Smoke in MK3 lol.
> 
> They were seriously fun times.



Yeah, things seemed more spontaneous. I mean, you might juts stop by a friend's house and it was no big deal. Now, if you even call somebody on the phone, it's as if you made some huge invasion of privacy. As much as the digital world has 'connected' people, it seems like I actually see fewer of them. There's an odd irony.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> Greeting, fellow Luddite! I've had a kind of grudging embrace of technology, one might say! Since I have long work/commute days, my furry self has become a sort of substitute wilderness, or place to get away? And much of that happens in a virtual realm. I would have never, ever guessed anything like this would have happened to me, at one point : P
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, things seemed more spontaneous. I mean, you might juts stop by a friend's house and it was no big deal. Now, if you even call somebody on the phone, it's as if you made some huge invasion of privacy. As much as the digital world has 'connected' people, it seems like I actually see fewer of them. There's an odd irony.



I still rarely use my phone to actually make a call.  Maybe 2-4 a month?   I mostly text, because people eventually get around to answering those.  Sometimes calls are inconvenient, depending on what people are doing.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

OK, found this comic I was looking for:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> OK, found this comic I was looking for:



Sad truth right there.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sad truth right there.



It did make me laugh, though!


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> House parties, hanging out in the woods riding dirt bikes, road trips to Philly and Wildwood, NJ.  Going to concerts, getting absolutely smashed at my buddy's house while he raged about me using Smoke in MK3 lol.
> 
> They were seriously fun times.


Thankfully my main group of friends were this way to a degree. We didn't have dirtbikes and no one wanted to mountain bike with me so I did that by myself, but they're the ones that got me into cars, so we'd be working on them at someone's house or making road trips to meets in other cities or test and tunes at the drag strips, things like that. And the weekend parties were all with the same folks, so that too. I was the DD on the 4 or 5am Waffle House trips 




Simo said:


> Greeting, fellow Luddite!


Hey, I'm not the only one! WOO! High five!








Simo said:


> As much as the digital world has 'connected' people, it seems like I actually see fewer of them. There's an odd irony.


This is extremely true and a bit sad. I know it's the same way for me. I like your takes on these things.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 16, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> I dont gotta getup at 4am and haul around lumber in 10 degrees Fahrenheit tomorrow



Lucky, i get to sit in the ER for 12 hours doing medic shite, then go home and get ready for 24 at the firestation... xD

It’ll be greeeaaat~


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 16, 2017)

I never knew that a furry attended the birth of Jesus! 

The wise men brought Gold, Frankincense and _Murr 
_
Screw you guys I'm hilarious.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 16, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I smell... Oh wait I have stuffed nose


Stuffedf nose? 
I wonder what it is stuffed with... *snickers*


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 16, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> I never knew that a furry attended the birth of Jesus!
> 
> The wise men brought Gold, Frankincense and _Murr
> _
> Screw you guys I'm hilarious.


The three kings were apes and a fox an' holy maria were another fox so nature get his run and BOOM lil furry jesus was born!
God got envy as he sees it and told the pope to write the holy bible, covering this awesome story in catholic phrases and prophet spells.
And this, my little cubs, is how religion was born. Dort. Final. Really!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 16, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> I wonder what it is stuffed with... *snickers*


None of your business... ^^


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 16, 2017)

i think so heh.


----------



## 134 (Dec 16, 2017)

Is it a no-go to get a lineart template (from google) and colorize it myself for a badge?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 16, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Is it a no-go to get a lineart template (from google) and colorize it myself for a badge?


technically you made new art of existing content then, so it should be okay.
And to the ethical things, as long as you credit the owner of the lineart i think it should be okay.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Okay, what have I missed while I've been out drinking at Gloucester Christmas market?
Let me tell ya, toffee vodka is the best alcohol I've ever tasted!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 16, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Okay, what have I missed while I've been out drinking at Gloucester Christmas market?
> Let me tell ya, toffee vodka is the best alcohol I've ever tasted!


Gloucester? Do you live in Britannia?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Gloucester? Do you live in Britannia?



Yes, the good old West Country.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 16, 2017)

lol the safe space


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Fucking. Bus. Replacement. Service!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Okay, what have I missed while I've been out drinking at Gloucester Christmas market?
> Let me tell ya, toffee vodka is the best alcohol I've ever tasted!


That sounds delicious!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 16, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


Lol i just found a new profile pic xD


----------



## Simo (Dec 16, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Fucking. Bus. Replacement. Service!



You should come here, and fix the DC Metro! It needs help!!!

Actually, mass transit in the US needs help period. Maybe in the year 2,500 we'll have high speed trains that mach those of China and Japan : P


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> You should come here, and fix the DC Metro! It needs help!!!
> 
> Actually, mass transit in the US needs help period. Maybe in the year 2,500 we'll have high speed trains that mach those of China and Japan : P



Apparently the driver just didn't turn up, which sucks, the line from Swindon to Gloucester is pretty.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 16, 2017)

Simo said:


> You should come here, and fix the DC Metro! It needs help!!!
> 
> Actually, mass transit in the US needs help period. Maybe in the year 2,500 we'll have high speed trains that mach those of China and Japan : P



We used to have impressive rail infrastructure.  So much is getting neglected right now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 16, 2017)

Cue Atlas Shrugged


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Cue Atlas Shrugged



I still haven't seen the movie adaptation due to reviews and spare time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 16, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> I never knew that a furry attended the birth of Jesus!
> 
> The wise men brought Gold, Frankincense and _Murr
> _
> Screw you guys I'm hilarious.



You're going to hell now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I still haven't seen the movie adaptation due to reviews and spare time.



I'm working on the book. It's interesting.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm working on the book. It's interesting.



She has a very interesting writing style.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Wow, I never realised that there's an alcohol that tastes like ice cream until just now, it's really fucking nice, can't wait for new years and more of that stuff.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 16, 2017)

Mead. You have to try mead. It is amazing. At least the stuff I tried was.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Mead. You have to try mead. It is amazing. At least the stuff I tried was.



A real nice honey mead will make you rethink life's choices lol


----------



## Telnac (Dec 16, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


OMGROFLWTFBBQ this is too awesome!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Telnac said:


> OMGROFLWTFBBQ this is too awesome!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 16, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


>


Shit... I've got flashbacks from the mountains...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Shit... I've got flashbacks from the mountains...



Thor is displeased with your lack of worship, go sacrifice ten English monks and he'll be satisfied.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 16, 2017)

I just went to a kebab shop and ordered by mistake the biggest portion of fries i've ever seen... now i need to puke but i'm happy


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 16, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Thor is displeased with your lack of worship, go sacrifice ten English monks and he'll be satisfied.


Can I do it with AKM? And who will pay for transport from Poland to England?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 16, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> I just went to a kebab shop and ordered by mistake the biggest portion of fries i've ever seen... now i need to puke but i'm happy



I've never seen anyone unhappy with a plate of good fries lol


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've never seen anyone unhappy with a plate of good fries lol


a container of fries suits better the situation


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> I just went to a kebab shop and ordered by mistake the biggest portion of fries i've ever seen... now i need to puke but i'm happy



Holy shit yes, a fish and chips place near where I used to live did a massive bag of chips for about £1.50. Many a Saturday morning was spent regretting my decisions.



Black Burn said:


> Can I do it with AKM? And who will pay for transport from Poland to England?



Hey, I just give the orders, Thor is the guy you should be asking.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 16, 2017)

We have a restaurant here that makes the best French fries. They're actual pieces of potato.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> We have a restaurant here that makes the best French fries. They're actual pieces of potato.


why... what are the other ones made of?
grinded furries?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> We have a restaurant here that makes the best French fries. They're actual pieces of potato.



Was it one of those places where they actually put the raw potatoes in a cutting thing and then deep fried them? Went in a place like that in Italy, really good with some salt and vinegar.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 16, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Was it one of those places where they actually put the raw potatoes in a cutting thing and then deep fried them? Went in a place like that in Italy, really good with some salt and vinegar.





BahgDaddy said:


> We have a restaurant here that makes the best French fries. They're actual pieces of potato.


why is it so strange for you that fries are made of real potatoes?
here in italy they are almost always like this


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> why is it so strange for you that fries are made of real potatoes?
> here in italy they are almost always like this



Look, English vinegar technically isn't vinegar, and our lasagna is made of horse, I'd be surprised if our chips were actually made of potato. The English stuff is like roast potatoes I think, it's not the actual potato skin around them, rather the skin is a result of deep frying or already added before it's sold.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 16, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Look, English vinegar technically isn't vinegar, and our lasagna is made of horse, I'd be surprised if our chips were actually made of potato. The English stuff is like roast potatoes I think, it's not the actual potato skin around them, rather the skin is a result of deep frying or already added before it's sold.


oh my
my italian senses are tingling
*takess out chef hat and starts throwing pizzas*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 16, 2017)

You can buy the potato press with the different grids for different fries, for maybe $20 over here.  

But, the real hero is sweet potato fries lol


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You can buy the potato press with the different grids for different fries, for maybe $20 over here.
> 
> But, the real hero is sweet potato fries lol


never tried them... i tried fries with nutella tho... delicious


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 16, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> why is it so strange for you that fries are made of real potatoes?
> here in italy they are almost always like this



Most of our French Fries are highly processed potato mush. Actually deep frying potatoe slices is pretty rare.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Most of our French Fries are highly processed potato mush. Actually deep frying potatoe slices is pretty rare.


*italian intensifies*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Most of our French Fries are highly processed potato mush. Actually deep frying potatoe slices is pretty rare.



Bake them sprayed in olive oil on a cookie sheet, then season after.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 16, 2017)

Meanwhile in Eastern Europe:


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 16, 2017)

I also like lamb, and lobster


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 16, 2017)

for your good culinary culture here is a tutorial on how to make real pizza (in italian, sorry)


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 16, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> for your good culinary culture here is a tutorial on how to make real pizza (in italian, sorry)


I was in Istria, and there were so much Italian culture, and I ate Italian pizza and spaghetti, and It's better than those which we're making in Poland


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 16, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I was in Istria, and there were so much Italian culture, and I ate Italian pizza and spaghetti, and It's better than those which we're making in Poland


istria for some time was italian if i'm not wrong... don't quote me on that... i'm terrible in history


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 16, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> istra for some time was italian if i'm not wrong... don't quote me on that... i'm terrible in history


Yes it was, you can speak Italian there without problem, my aunt was for long time working in Italy and speaks Italian very good, so she was speaking Italian, and sometimes German beacuse she works in Germany now


----------



## 134 (Dec 16, 2017)

If someone is interested:
Pocari Roo does a livestream!


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 16, 2017)

Well damn me I almost forgot what time it was!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 16, 2017)

*screams in woofer*


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 16, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *screams in woofer*


*Yips in foxxo*


----------



## Telnac (Dec 16, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Well damn me I almost forgot what time it was!
> View attachment 25321


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 16, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Well damn me I almost forgot what time it was!
> View attachment 25321



Awesome






Not bad for American....


----------



## Simo (Dec 16, 2017)

So happy, Nina Simone made rock and roll hall of fame.

Judge Moore: you lost!

I'm gonna smoke a fine cigar, and relax....


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 17, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> for your good culinary culture here is a tutorial on how to make real pizza (in italian, sorry)


What are you talking about?  Everybody knows Chicago invented the pizza!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 17, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> What are you talking about?  Everybody knows Chicago invented the pizza!



I think i hear Emperor Caesar screaming from eternity... xD

*makes subtle italian noises* ;D


----------



## Mabus (Dec 17, 2017)

However Chicago does make a damn good pizza... and hotdog... and other things....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 17, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of us won't drink that shit lol.  They sell those by the bucket at a local blues bar lol


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> However Chicago does make a damn good pizza... and hotdog... and other things....
> 
> 
> View attachment 25338


Chicago pizza is damned good but everyone knows pizza was invented in NYC.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 17, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> *Yips in foxxo*



*howls in wolfer*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 17, 2017)

I still can't believe they ran these commercials.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I still can't believe they ran these commercials.


*Lol* I remember those!  It was non-stop wtf back then too.


----------



## 134 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I heard about this beer from Southpark 





Telnac said:


>


The german version:


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 17, 2017)

Mabus said:


> However Chicago does make a damn good pizza... and hotdog... and other things....
> 
> 
> View attachment 25338



@Mabus 


That meme right there is beyond awesome!!!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 17, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Lol I heard about this beer from Southpark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Most of us won't drink that shit lol.  They sell those by the bucket at a local blues bar lol



It does in a pinch

Taxes on booze is retarded in Canada


----------



## 134 (Dec 17, 2017)

Is that right that you AMURRICANS hide your booze in paper bags?!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Is that right that you AMURRICANS hide your booze in paper bags?!


Yeah there are bunch of stupid laws like that that date back to just after Prohibition.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 17, 2017)

i like Alabama. met so many good folks from there


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> i like Alabama. met so many good folks from there


It's alright. I'm heading there in just a bit to see family today.
The Alabama Shakes, though. That's some good music.


----------



## 134 (Dec 17, 2017)

I just don't understand why someone would hide his booze in a paperbag I'm sorry


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 17, 2017)

It was a law that attempted to prevent minors from seeing alcohol, under the concept of if they don't see it, it won't be a temptation.

Plus, it does do a decent job of keeping it chilled.


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> It's alright. I'm heading there in just a bit to see family today.
> The Alabama Shakes, though. That's some good music.



Hey, I'm from Alabama and the Shakes are from the town I go to school in! They played at our university a couple of times and they're of course idolized here.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 17, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Is that right that you AMURRICANS hide your booze in paper bags?!



Some places. A lot of places you can carry it around with you. Plenty of opportunities to drink in public too.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)

I just realized that I've been a member of these forums for over a year now! *does a celebratory dance*


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I just realized that I've been a member of these forums for over a year now! *does a celebratory dance*


Congrats!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)

Tao said:


> Congrats!


Thank you! :3


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I just realized that I've been a member of these forums for over a year now! *does a celebratory dance*


Cogratulations, you won a free hug *hugs*


----------



## 134 (Dec 17, 2017)

*hugs*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 17, 2017)

Neat!


----------



## 134 (Dec 17, 2017)

Made me happy... Want to share the happiness with you...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 17, 2017)

*dances to La Bamba*


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 17, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Made me happy... Want to share the happiness with you...


Rake strumming... A guitar hero player's worst enemy


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 17, 2017)

I must visit America someday


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Nimilex said:


>



Isn't there a university in Sweden where they do that?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Cogratulations, you won a free hug *hugs*


Yaaaay! *hugsqueeze*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yaaaay! *hugsqueeze*


^w^


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm having mint tea and it's awesome. Yay!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I'm having mint tea and it's awesome. Yay!


Mint tea is my favorite!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)

I usually have a cup of spearmint tea in the mornings. But I love all kinds of mint tea. It's just so calming and refreshing!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Mint tea is my favorite!



I may or may not have overloaded myself on tea when they released a new, locally made brand two weeks ago. Now I have enough to last me some good 6 months. Oops...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I may or may not have overloaded myself on tea when they released a new, locally made brand two weeks ago. Now I have enough to last me some good 6 months. Oops...


Haha I have that issue too. I am a tea-a-holic; between my former roommate and I, we had just about every variety you could think of. :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)

It's quite quiet in here today!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Dec 17, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> @Mabus
> 
> 
> That meme right there is beyond awesome!!!


You are welcome for that xD

*woofs good man*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh hi Mabus!


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 17, 2017)

Tao said:


> Hey, I'm from Alabama and the Shakes are from the town I go to school in! They played at our university a couple of times and they're of course idolized here.


Sweet! My extended family is all Alabamian, but we happen to be the one branch that ended up in Georgia.
What school is up there in Athens? I should know but I'm drawing blanks


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha I have that issue too. I am a tea-a-holic; between my former roommate and I, we had just about every variety you could think of. :3


Fellow tea addict here! Yes the holiday flavors are the best of the flavored teas. I always stock up every season!


----------



## LBCicedragon (Dec 17, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Fellow tea addict here! Yes the holiday flavors are the best of the flavored teas. I always stock up every season!


I used to drink tea often but the caffeine had no effect on me.That's a pity.Neither did redbull. Maybe I have caffeine antibody.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 17, 2017)

LBCicedragon said:


> I used to drink tea often but the caffeine had no effect on me.That's a pity.Neither did redbull. Maybe I have caffeine antibody.


 Caffeine antibody sounds dreadful. Thankfully caffeine works quite well on me.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We used to have impressive rail infrastructure.  So much is getting neglected right now.


Germany have them as well.
But that not means we use them.
Or have the money to use them.


Telnac said:


> Fellow tea addict here! Yes the holiday flavors are the best of the flavored teas. I always stock up every season!


We had  a awesome summer collection last or pre-last summer here. It was prety intensive for a 2,5 $ tea, and it was sweet and light. Liked it though i drank it may 2 times.. ^^
My usuall choice is turkish apple as long as its there, even though it haves nothing to do with turkey imo.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I'm horny


Martin, is that you?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 18, 2017)

*looks at the newest posts*
Ah, thats why i keep in open chat.
*closes site again*


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh my, weird stuff happened in open chat over the weekend


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 18, 2017)

Nah, not worse than before.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 18, 2017)

yet.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 18, 2017)

I love this


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 18, 2017)

I was bored on german and singing Erika with my friend


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 18, 2017)

Eating candy canes before I get to go to the band room for two hours


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 18, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I love this


There is debate on the current translation of the bible that may suggest the sin of homosexuality is actually a mistake or change in its writing.

I certainly hope that's the case. There is evidence for and against this idea.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 18, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> There is debate on the current translation of the bible that may suggest the sin of homosexuality is actually a mistake or change in its writing.
> 
> I certainly hope that's the case. There is evidence for and against this idea.


For me holy bible isn't that holy 1. It's written by human 2. It was for centuries used in politics, i think that it's changed by many popes from medieval ages to modern days


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> For me holy bible isn't that holy 1. It's written by human 2. It was for centuries used in politics, i think that it's changed by many popes from medieval ages to modern days


I’ll leave point 1 alone. If you believe it was the work of man, nothing I say will convince you otherwise.

However, point 2 is inaccurate. The Catholic church isn’t the only church that dates back to the time of the Apostles. The Armenian Apastolic Church and the Orthodox church also claim to go that far back. All three churches possess manuscripts that go back to the 4th century or earlier and modern Bible translations use these manuscripts. So if anyone was monkeying around with the Bible it had to occur in the first few centuries and not afterward. Back then the Pope was just the Bishop of Rome, considered first among equals. He didn’t have the type of authority over the Catholic Church than the Pope does today.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 18, 2017)

I feel a debate brewing :/


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 18, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I’ll leave point 1 alone. If you believe it was the work of man, nothing I say will convince you otherwise.
> 
> However, point 2 is inaccurate. The Catholic church isn’t the only church that dates back to the time of the Apostles. The Armenian Apastolic Church and the Orthodox church also claim to go that far back. All three churches possess manuscripts that go back to the 4th century or earlier and modern Bible translations use these manuscripts. So if anyone was monkeying around with the Bible it had to occur in the first few centuries and not afterward. Back then the Pope was just the Bishop of Rome, considered first among equals. He didn’t have the type of authority over the Catholic Church than the Pope does today.


Well, I'm not very interested in history before 18th century so it's just my theory


----------



## Mabus (Dec 18, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, I'm not very interested in history before 18th century so it's just my theory



So no to the great european spanding girth of the Roman Imperium? XP

Just messin’ with ya, its okay.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> How do you like my new avatar?



I mean... It's festive?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> How do you like my new avatar?


Emm... Very nice ^^


----------



## Mabus (Dec 18, 2017)

>_>
I sense the wrath of the admins...
My senses are keen


----------



## Mabus (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I've blacked out the adult parts, so I'm not braking any rules


Still see “parts”, and we have underage users on here


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 18, 2017)

*gets the popcorn and hides in "in case of debate" bunker*


----------



## Mabus (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Well by that logic dogs should wear underwear


You’ve been warned man


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 18, 2017)

The best part about it is the year in the upper right hand corner.

Looks like this pic wasn't even made this year


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Still see “parts”, and we have underage users on here



Not to mention, the "mess".


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> You all are flats if you think this is inappropriate



Way to insult everyone who said nothing bad about it. All people are saying is, you're not meant to have it HERE, the main site is fine, however.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> You all are flats if you think this is inappropriate



You probably shouldn't be using other people's art, that's for sure.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I'm giving the author free advertisement


Oh man...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I'm giving the author free advertisement



That may be what you think, but when I dabbled with art in my past, I walked I fine line between originality and plagiarism, and let me tell ya, some of these artists: mental about protecting their work, and for good reason. I mean, did you at least ask the artist if you could use it? That's normally how advertisement works.
For your sake: Be more careful about it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I'm giving the author free advertisement



That's not how it works.  I highly doubt you have permission from the original artist, who drew that back in 2012.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Professional artist don't have time to bother with such small copyright infractions. In the worst case they will file a dmca notice and the admin will remove my avatar and that's it. The same can happen with all images or memes which are posted here.



So you're admitting you stole the art?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 18, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> That may be what you think, but when I dabbled with art in my past, I walked I fine line between originality and plagiarism, and let me tell ya, some of these artists: mental about protecting their work, and for good reason. I mean, did you at least ask the artist if you could use it? That's normally how advertisement works.
> For your sake: Be more careful about it.



Quick note that I'd like to add to that: I left all my old work up for... Sentimental reasons and I still worry that somebody's gonna come along and sue my ass or something ludicrous like that, even though I went back and made sure it all adhered to peoples requests (I worked with a lot of stocks and free character lineart back in the day).


----------



## Tao (Dec 18, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Sweet! My extended family is all Alabamian, but we happen to be the one branch that ended up in Georgia.
> What school is up there in Athens? I should know but I'm drawing blanks



Athens State University!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 18, 2017)

Obvious troll. Joined Saturday and spent half of their posts arguing the technicalities of a censored lewd profile picture.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Hello is this your first day on the internet?



I realize you're new here, and possibly to the fandom.  Stealing art, from artists here no less, is highly frowned upon.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 18, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Obvious troll. Joined Saturday and spent half of their posts arguing the technicalities of a censored lewd profile picture.



Good point.

*Picks up phone*

Okay fellas, disengage the logic guns, some of us are travelling soon and need sleep.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I'm not stealing anything.



If you didn't originally commission the artist, nor have permission to use it from either the artist or original commissioner, it most certainly is. 

Someone probably paid a good bit for that original art of their character (I've already backsearched the original image, to its original resolution)

And you're using it as your own.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> The original artist is free to ask to remove the image. If he asks me, I will surely remove it. Facebook, youtube uses this exact model to deal with copyright issues. And you probably noticed that they full of stolen content and authors simply don't care.



So you never had permission to use the image?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 18, 2017)

Be careful about what you use. It's probably someone else's character and using it without permission might be considered a rude. Also remember that there are minors on here so avoid lewd images.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I don't have to answer that question to you.



I'm not the one you'll have to answer when they get here.  We are trying to make this easier for you.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2017)

Geez, I was besieged by flirtatious foxes, this weekend!

Do male foxes go into 'heat' this time of year? Had to almost fight them off, I did : )


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> Geez, I was besieged by flirtatious foxes, this weekend!
> 
> Do male foxes go into 'heat' this time of year? Had to almost fight them off, I did : )



No idea, just been watching old train-science-thing videos from the 80's. Never quite realised how... Silly, shall we say, Greenpeace could be.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> Geez, I was besieged by flirtatious foxes, this weekend!
> 
> Do male foxes go into 'heat' this time of year? Had to almost fight them off, I did : )



Have a good weekend? Lol


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Have a good weekend? Lol



Well...yes! But these foxes, they will get this innocent skunk in trouble, they will, with their mischevious trickery!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> Well...yes! But these foxes, they will get this innocent skunk in trouble, they will, with their mischevious trickery!



As long as you're in a good mood, roll with it lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> Geez, I was besieged by flirtatious foxes, this weekend!
> 
> Do male foxes go into 'heat' this time of year? Had to almost fight them off, I did : )



Send them my way! *browses gay fox yiff*


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Send them my way! *browses gay fox yiff*



Hehe...naw, I'm gonna keep this one! But, I may have a few spare foxes, lemme look : 3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

Simo said:


> Hehe...naw, I'm gonna keep this one! But, I may have a few spare foxes, lemme look : 3



All right, be greedy like that then! *pretends to huff*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Professional artist don't have time to bother with such small copyright infractions. In the worst case they will file a dmca notice and the admin will remove my avatar and that's it. The same can happen with all images or memes which are posted here.



Artists should be paid for their work. Using an image as an avatar without permission is not only frowned upon, it's rude, unethical, and downright illegal. My avatar  is from an open source image, so no copyright infringement.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 18, 2017)

I've noticed that the trash has a nice habit of taking itself out here.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 18, 2017)

Having one of those "I Hate Everything." kinda days.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 18, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've noticed that the trash has a nice habit of taking itself out here.



Isnt it nice??? 0w0
*gives the bunny an xmas carrot*



Shoiyo said:


> Having one of those "I Hate Everything." kinda days.


I can relate friend... with the wrath of a thousand white hot blinding suns of hateful fury ^_^

*softly pats your head in an attempt to cheer you up*


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 18, 2017)

If only I knew how hard is it to sell Steam Controller , I would never have bought it. -_-


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 18, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've noticed that the trash has a nice habit of taking itself out here.



*pokes head of my trashcan, lid falls off noisily* What?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 18, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *pokes head of my trashcan, lid falls off noisily* What?






 
owo marf!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Isnt it nice??? 0w0
> *gives the bunny an xmas carrot*



So nice haha. And pretty entertaining too.

*munches carrot*

^v^


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *pokes head of my trashcan, lid falls off noisily* What?



You're not a trash panda Lol, you don't count


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 19, 2017)

Willingly throwing yourselves in the trash? Pffft, peasants. You gotta have high standards, like stealing someone's throne.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 19, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *munches carrot*
> 
> ^v^


Don't do it!  It's poisonous!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Willingly throwing yourselves in the trash? Pffft, peasants. You gotta have high standards, like stealing someone's throne.



What? This throne?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 19, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Don't do it!  It's poisonous!



No its noooot D’:
It was a nice gift and it took me a long time to find!



MadKiyo said:


> Willingly throwing yourselves in the trash? Pffft, peasants. You gotta have high standards, like stealing someone's throne.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What? This throne?


No, but that's still better than a trash can.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> No, but that's still better than a trash can.



They're both kinda shitty.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> They're both kinda shitty.


But you don't sit in a toilet, nor do you leave rotting garbage in it for a week. Not to mention it gets cleaned.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> But you don't sit in a toilet, nor do you leave rotting garbage in it for a week. Not to mention it gets cleaned.



It does? *puts note on phone to research stuff like that*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

Ehhhh.... I wake up and... *notices wholw debate* wow...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Which debate? Did I miss an argument? Why wasn't I notified?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 19, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ehhhh.... I wake up and... *notices wholw debate* wow...



There was no debate :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh that debate. .


----------



## Telnac (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh that debate. .


*Lol* wasn’t much of a debate


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Not really. Pretty clear cut.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

Yay I'm watching Last Jedi today ^w^


----------



## Telnac (Dec 19, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Yay I'm watching Last Jedi today ^w^


Enjoy!  I especially loved the part where...


Spoiler: you know you wanna know



I’m not telling!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Spoiler: you know you wanna know


NO


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh boy, rail journey through busy London with heavy suitcases.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 19, 2017)

Tao said:


> Athens State University!


Wow, people live near me 

Any other inbreds here? 
(It's a joke about alabama stereotypes)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Wow, people live near me
> 
> Any other inbreds here?
> (It's a joke about alabama stereotypes)



There's a few Alabama furs here, me included.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There's a few Alabama furs here, me included.


I’m not from Alabama but my father is being sent over there to Rocket City by his employer to tell the young know-it-alls how to do their jobs. He hates it because the “young” engineers are in their 50s and they resent being told how they’re screwing up by an Apollo-era engineer who they think should have retired 20 years ago.   Ah, gotta love rocket science. One of the few cutting edge technology fields still led by geriatrics.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sorry for being uncultured swine but what does kappa mean?


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 19, 2017)

Tao said:


> Athens State University!


Nice! I totally derped and should've remembered that.
I'm an Auburn alum (War Eagle!) and many of my friends from school ended up just down the road from you in Huntsvegas. I'm too dumb to work for the defense contractors or in aerospace though, so I had to get a job elsewhere lol


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 19, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Auburn alum (War Eagle!)


Boo



(Although I don't go for either team, I was raised around alabama fans ;D)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Nice! I totally derped and should've remembered that.
> I'm an Auburn alum (War Eagle!) and many of my friends from school ended up just down the road from you in Huntsvegas. I'm too dumb to work for the defense contractors or in aerospace though, so I had to get a job elsewhere lol



You'd be surprised how dumb some of the ones we have here can actually be.  Lol


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 19, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Sorry for being uncultured swine but what does kappa mean?


It's a reference to this photo:


Spoiler











On Twitch, a streaming service, people sometimes type "Kappa" at the end of an ironic or sarcastic sentence.  Sometimes people use it outside of Twitch though, and it makes sentences looks confusing if you don't know what Kappa is.   Basically it is the same as :V, in that they are both used to show you're just joking around or trolling.


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> You're not a trash panda Lol, you don't count



Though I think he should look into that, as a fursona! I mean, I can easily see BahgDaddy as a sassy raccoon. We might have to have a vote, to see if his fursona should be changed...by force, if need be : P



Shoiyo said:


> Having one of those "I Hate Everything." kinda days.



*gives a fluffy skunk hug*

Hope ya feel better here...just got over a patch of a few weeks of those kinda days, sheesh. Can be hard, and hope thing are happier soon.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

My back is killing me today lol.  Fuck I hate being old sometimes lol.  I didn't even do anything to make it sore.


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My back is killing me today lol.  Fuck I hate being old sometimes lol.  I didn't even do anything to make it sore.



Me too! I think I slept funny or something maybe but the truth is my back always hurts for some reason :'(

I was gonna go to the gym today but this is making me lose all my motivation


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

I have strong scoliosis, and sometimes I'm afraid that my spine will break someday when I will be older...


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 19, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I have strong scoliosis, and sometimes I'm afraid that my spine will break someday when I will be older...



We can start a club for furs with hurt backs  I wish you a future with minimal pain!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> We can start a club for furs with hurt backs  I wish you a future with minimal pain!


Well, it hurts me only sometimes, I do exercises to stop it, most of the time I'm efficient


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 19, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, it hurts me only sometimes, I do exercises to stop it, most of the time I'm efficient


mm, well that's good. i had a friend with really bad scoliosis but she seemed to be having problems with it like every day. but she rode horses a lot and that made her feel better somehow? idk.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> mm, well that's good. i had a friend with really bad scoliosis but she seemed to be having problems with it like every day. but she rode horses a lot and that made her feel better somehow? idk.


Emm I don't know, I just do exercises


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> Me too! I think I slept funny or something maybe but the truth is my back always hurts for some reason :'(
> 
> I was gonna go to the gym today but this is making me lose all my motivation



I'm going to do some stretches during lunch in a few. I should be good after that.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You'd be surprised how dumb some of the ones we have here can actually be.  Lol


Probably not. I likely went to school with some of them haha.



snowflakekitten said:


> We can start a club for furs with hurt backs  I wish you a future with minimal pain!


We could. I'd join. I had back surgery when I was 20 and have to do core exercises a few times a week or it'll start hurting. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 19, 2017)

Good God, just reading this makes me want to see my chiropractor!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 19, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> It's a reference to this photo:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 19, 2017)

Doing a commish and my client just asked me to make the nose of the portrait softer-*wat.jpg*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 19, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> Doing a commish and my client just asked me to make the nose of the portrait softer-*wat.jpg*


Less pointy maybe? *shrugs*


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll replace it with a kitten, those are soft.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 19, 2017)

Good idea lol


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 19, 2017)

new favorite jam


----------



## Mabus (Dec 19, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Yay I'm watching Last Jedi today ^w^



*Tell me everything...
*
In private message, i like spoilers but other people dont xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello Furries! Just dropped by to say hello!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries! Just dropped by to say hello!



Wow, the myth returns lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Maybe. Down time sucks.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Depends on what kind of "down" time it is.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

I have been gone for a long time. I miss this connection to the fandom.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Depends on what kind of "down" time it is.


Not prison! Lol! Just waiting to get another vehicle so I can work. Kinda crashed my other one.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not prison! Lol! Just waiting to get another vehicle so I can work. Kinda crashed my other one.



I can relate.  I had my daily stolen, and took a month to find something else I liked.  I'm lucky that work was an easy 2 mile walk, and there is a Walmart a couple hundred yards away.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I can relate.  I had my daily stolen, and took a month to find something else I liked.  I'm lucky that work was an easy 2 mile walk, and there is a Walmart a couple hundred yards away.


Well. Most of my jobs have been 50 miles away lately. And I aint much for walking in my old age.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Most of my jobs have been 50 miles away lately. And I aint much for walking in my old age.



Pfft.  I'll be 39 in 5 months lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

42 in five days.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Pfft.  I'll be 39 in 5 months lol


Merry Christmas.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Merry Christmas.



You as well, and nice to meet a Forum legend lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

So how have things been on here? Haven't been on since March


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Legend? Lol! Not me!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice to meet you too, Lagacy.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how have things been on here? Haven't been on since March



Some drama, but still good to hang around.  There's quite a colorful bunch here lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Some drama, but still good to hang around.  There's quite a colorful bunch here lol


Yeah. They always made me laugh! And drama is par for the course with this lot.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. They always made me laugh! And drama is par for the course with this lot.



It comes and goes.  Too easy to ignore most of it, though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

My wife is gonna be SO excited to hear I got on here and poked around.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

I kinda blocked most of the drama queens and shit posters. Took away 90% of the drama.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife is gonna be SO excited to hear I got on here and poked around.



I apologize for dropping her down a slot on the most likes list lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I apologize for dropping her down a slot on the most likes list lol


She don't care. She never quite got over me taking the plunge into this fandom.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She don't care. She never quite got over me taking the plunge into this fandom.



Meh, it's not really a plunge, unless it controls how you operate daily.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Meh, it's not really a plunge, unless it controls how you operate daily.


I wouldn't say it controls me, but not many moments go by without thinking something furry.. And my "flare" ,as she puts it, does show a lot more.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wouldn't say it controls me, but not many moments go by without thinking something furry.. And my "flare" ,as she puts it, does show a lot more.



"flare"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> "flare"


I swear I sometimes act as if I am wearing a fursuit, and I don't even do it consciously.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 19, 2017)

eww! old people.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> eww! old people.


Lol!!! At least we don't smell like old people.......yet!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

I need some Geritol!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I swear I sometimes act as if I am wearing a fursuit, and I don't even do it consciously.



That actually sounds like it could be pretty funny.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That actually sounds like it could be pretty funny.


Yeah. Pretty funny if you like "The Bird Cage".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Coffee anyone?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm already full on sarcasm and hate at work, thanks lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

I am multi tasking.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Now I am sidetracked.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, I have to actually work for 30 minutes or something.  Boss left 4 hours ago lol. 

Nice meeting you dude, see you around!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, I have to actually work for 30 minutes or something.  Boss left 4 hours ago lol.
> 
> Nice meeting you dude, see you around!


Same! Have a great rest of your day!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

THE LAST JEDI WAS AMAZIIIING


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Ya'll a bunch of furries.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ya'll a bunch of furries.



But- but- but-

Dem lizzy people doe.


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 19, 2017)

guys i am soooo sleepy... how is everyone today?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> guys i am soooo sleepy... how is everyone today?



Off work, and on my way to recovery.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll be taking calculus this semester. Should I just shoot myself in the foot a few times? It might be less painful.


----------



## Tao (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'll be taking calculus this semester. Should I just shoot myself in the foot a few times? It might be less painful.



Calculus isn't that bad if you have a decent teacher

You wanna talk about pain, take statistics


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'll be taking calculus this semester. Should I just shoot myself in the foot a few times? It might be less painful.



You have my deepest sympathy


----------



## Mabus (Dec 19, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> THE LAST JEDI WAS AMAZIIIING



Tell me pleeeeeeaaaaaase xD


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'll be taking calculus this semester. Should I just shoot myself in the foot a few times? It might be less painful.



calculus wasn't too bad for me, either. wishing you luck tho!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Uhg, math! Stuff makes my head hurt.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Tell me pleeeeeeaaaaaase xD


NO SPOILERS!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Tao said:


> Calculus isn't that bad if you have a decent teacher
> 
> You wanna talk about pain, take statistics



It's a pretty good school I think. I have to take two stats classes, too, though, for my degree. 



Water Draco said:


> You have my deepest sympathy



Thanks.



snowflakekitten said:


> calculus wasn't too bad for me, either. wishing you luck tho!



Trigonometry resulted in a lot of broken pencils. Thanks though!


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 19, 2017)

Still use calculus quite often. Just have to be very careful not to transpose anything.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

I had physics test and I wrote most tasks from internet on the phone xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

So how is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm very well.


----------



## Tao (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's a pretty good school I think. I have to take two stats classes, too, though, for my degree.



What degree are you taking? I only have to take one stats for Bio/Chem.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how is everyone doing tonight?



Had a deep talk with a stranger on the internet, oh how times have changed.

It made me want to start a new writing project.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

Today was a good day


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Only degree I have a chance of getting is the third degree. Actually get it all the time it seems.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

JackieR said:


> It's good to be a college drop out


At least you can say you went. I never went. I am a graduate of The College Of Hard Knocks, with a Masters Of Bad Luck.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Tao said:


> What degree are you taking? I only have to take one stats for Bio/Chem.



I've been working on Biology for a while... now I'm swapping to Environmental Science w/ Economics and Policy option. It'll allow to to pursue environmental advocacy careers.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

It would be safe to say that if I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

So, think we can push this page count over 1000?


----------



## Tao (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been working on Biology for a while... now I'm swapping to Environmental Science w/ Economics and Policy option. It'll allow to to pursue environmental advocacy careers.



Hey, me too! I'm taking Biology and Chemistry with an Ecology option because I want to better utilize and protect our natural resources.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Tao said:


> Hey, me too! I'm taking Biology and Chemistry with an Ecology option because I want to better utilize and protect our natural resources.


I am glad you guys have a mind to protect our environment. God knows we need it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Tao said:


> Hey, me too! I'm taking Biology and Chemistry with an Ecology option because I want to better utilize and protect our natural resources.



Epicsauce! *high fives*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Life is mostly about luck. You have very little control over important stuff that happens to you. I was fortunate enough and therefore never had to work and very likely that I won't ever need to. I went to college just for the lulz and it was simply too hard to be bothered.
> 
> I actually had to work and quite a lot, but it's a very different kind of work.


I have a knack for bad luck.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Life is mostly about luck. You have very little control over important stuff that happens to you. I was fortunate enough and therefore never had to work and very likely that I won't ever need to. I went to college just for the lulz and it was simply too hard to be bothered.
> 
> I actually had to work and quite a lot, but it's a very different kind of work.



That's a very cryptic braggadocio comment.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's a very cryptic braggadocio comment.


Just a tad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, gonna throw in a movie and cook dinner. Later Furries!


----------



## Tao (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, gonna throw in a movie and cook dinner. Later Furries!



Ciao!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Well pretty much everyone told me I never gonna make it, I'm too stupid. So I take some pride in it. However plain luck played a major part.



Care to divulge any details?


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 19, 2017)

Tao said:


> What degree are you taking? I only have to take one stats for Bio/Chem.


A bio/chem major?!? 

senpai <3


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

Emmm... i'm just young dumb cat and don't know anything about life so... good night...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Emmm... i'm just young dumb cat and don't know anything about life so... good night...



You don't seem dumb.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 19, 2017)

I had to take 3 semesters of calc, 2 of physics, 1 of stats, 1 of linear algebra, 1 of differential equations, and 1 of statics/dynamics to cover my non-major/core math. Lawd I don't miss those days haha.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how is everyone doing tonight?


Fantastic, actually! I hope everyone else is doing the same.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I uploaded something to youtube witch went viral and made lots of money. That showed to me youtube has potential. So for many years I kept trying and failing almost got banned (again got lucky) until I figured it out. In the meantime I thought myself investing. Bloody hard thing to do, but fun. It's a game after all. However investing is not possible if you dont have hundreds of k's of spare cash, which I saved from doing youtube. So if it wasn't for that viral video, my live would be very different now.



Ahh... yes, youtube is a very strange creature.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> You don't seem dumb.


Welp... I'm good at some things... But at most things that my parents and school system expects me to be good at, I'm bad.. :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Welp... I'm good at some things... But at most things that my parents and school system expects me to be good at, I'm bad.. :V



Doesn't necessarily mean anything. There are a lot of different types of intelligence out there.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Doesn't necessarily mean anything. There are a lot of different types of intelligence out there.


Maybe... I don't know, I don't feel like someone special or something, I'm just another not significant person in this world... And now I'm tired.. Good night


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Maybe... I don't know, I don't feel like someone special or something, I'm just another not significant person in this world... And now I'm tired.. Good night



I've never met someone who wasn't significant.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 19, 2017)

I dunno why but I find it somehow odd that whenever there are people offering free art in this forum, we have completely random people wanting the free art

it's like they made their forum account to exclusively artwhore


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno why but I find it somehow odd that whenever there are people offering free art in this forum, we have completely random people wanting the free art
> 
> it's like they made their forum account to exclusively artwhore


I think you may be right. Damn artwhores!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think you may be right. Damn artwhores!


OKAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @Okami_No_Heishi 

YOU'RE ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ya'll a bunch of furries.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 19, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno why but I find it somehow odd that whenever there are people offering free art in this forum, we have completely random people wanting the free art
> 
> it's like they made their forum account to exclusively artwhore



Hence why I only do characters that interest me, don't advertise commissions, and don't charge people.  I actually only do it because it's fun.


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2017)

So today, was funny. I'm just trying to get my bills paid, and the power goes off, I manage to get it back on. What a mess......

But I also had this idea, that I wanted to give a card and a little gift to this lady that drives this bus I take, near DC, from the train to campus. She's tough, but she's sweet. And it's not easy, to drive a bus in DC. So I got her a Christmas card and a $25 Target gift card, and gave it to her on my ride home, thanking her for all the funny stories, and being so reliable, and having a heavy foot on the gas. Damn, and the way she can say, "Bitch, Please!', melts my heart.

I just wanted to make a random, kind working class person happy, that isn't rich, and deals with mainly poor folks, who take the bus.

It's Christmas, I just wish working class folks didn't have it so hard, and I wanna make at least one, happy, who has a hard, dangerous job.

Anyway, hope I made somebody happy, who has made a mundane ride more fun, and more safe: you don't wanna cross this woman! : P


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> So today, was funny. I'm just trying to get my bills paid, and the power goes off, I manage to get it back on. What a mess......
> 
> But I also had this idea, that I wanted to give a card and a little gift to this lady that drives this bus I take, near DC, from the train to campus. She's tough, but she's sweet. And it's not easy, to drive a bus in DC. So I got her a Christmas card and a $25 Target gift card, and gave it to her on my ride home, thanking her for all the funny stories, and being so reliable, and having a heavy foot on the gas. Damn, and the way she can say, "Bitch, Please!', melts my heart.
> 
> ...



Aww, Simo that made my heart happy! <3


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Aww, Simo that made my heart happy! <3



Thanks, I don't have much family, so was nice. And she's always real sweet to me, but doesn't take sass, from anyone rowdy. : P


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Thanks, I don't have much family, so was nice. And she's always real sweet to me, but doesn't take sass, from anyone rowdy. : P


I like seeing and hearing about good things. This world has so much negative in it. I feel like a lot of the negative tends to intensify around the holidays too.


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I like seeing and hearing about good things. This world has so much negative in it. I feel like a lot of the negative tends to intensify around the holidays too.



Yeah, I felt like, well, she gave so much. A lotta bus drivers can be kinda gruff, to just everyone, but she has a way that's she's both practical and nice. She once told this story about a co-worker of hers, also drives a bus, in DC, and this crazy woman actually peed in a cup, and threw it at the driver. I recall her saying that she didn't care if it cost her her job or prison, but if anyone did that to her, that's the LAST thing they'd do. And I believe her. 

But it's not just that; it's that she can remain kind, in what can be a cruel world, that moved me.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I felt like, well, she gave so much. A lotta bus drivers can be kinda gruff, to just everyone, but she has a way that's she's both practical and nice. She once told this story about a co-worker of hers, also drives a bus, in DC, and this crazy woman actually peed in a cup, and threw it at the driver. I recall her saying that she didn't care if it cost her her job or prison, but if anyone did that to her, that's the LAST thing they'd do. And I believe her.
> 
> But it's not just that; it's that she can remain kind, in what can be a cruel world, that moved me.


I agree. It's hard to always be kind when the world is not. I know that I am guilty of not always being so kind. But I definitely don't go out of my way to be an asshole to anyone. More like I just get salty when people are rude, entitled, and shitty for no reason other than ego.


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I agree. It's hard to always be kind when the world is not. I know that I am guilty of not always being so kind. But I definitely don't go out of my way to be an asshole to anyone. More like I just get salty when people are rude, entitled, and shitty for no reason other than ego.



Yeah...reminds me of a song I like:






So much good music, from the south......


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah...reminds me of a song I like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Alabama Shakes are awesome! I think they came through Austin somewhat recently. Definitely like them


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 19, 2017)

Okie dokie, I need to get to bed a little earlier than I have been. Have a good night/day everyfur


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yes, Alabama Shakes are awesome! I think they came through Austin somewhat recently. Definitely like them



Yeah, love that first album! Lead singer is amazing, just that whole sound. But I love all the stuff from Muscle Shoals, and the Fame studio, gees. Never been to Alabama, but plan to go. Oddly, my fursona's ( fictional) origin is from a swamp, in Alabama. Seems like a very curious place, and met so many nice folks from there.

Also, love the slang: I heard this word: Cattywampus. Meaning, crooked, off, funny? As in, "who came up with that Cattywampus campaign slogan?', or, "Ever since that chair lost a leg, it went all cattywampus".

A wonderful word! I love dialect, slang...well, was an English major, but love language, period.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> So much good music, from the south......


One of my favorite songs from the south: Start A Band -Brad Paisley ft. Keith Urban





Also, not a song from the south, but the phrase "Alabama Shakes" reminded me of it.  Here's a song called Rattlesnake Shake by Mötley Crüe.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 19, 2017)

hello everyone.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 20, 2017)

About sums things up.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm sorry for everything I was saying yesterday, I saw my marks from chemistry and german, my parents are angry and I must get my grades back up... Sometimes I just feel that I'm sick of school... And it's only middle school so I'm afraid how I will cope in the future


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 20, 2017)

980 pages people


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2017)

Ubisoft is feeling generous, and so am I for sharing it. Get them while they're hot.


----------



## Ahashki (Dec 20, 2017)

Im always frustrated with my hair. 

Everytime I get out of the shower, my hair will be wavy but just a little, it shapes to my head, ears, and neck, so it looks silly. I look like a fucktard.

I have to straighten it every time I want to leave the house.

It's not long enough to look good wavy or put it up in a bun. 

Is there any way at all to perm it straight?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 20, 2017)

Ahashki said:


> Im always frustrated with my hair.
> 
> Everytime I get out of the shower, my hair will be wavy but just a little, it shapes to my head, ears, and neck, so it looks silly. I look like a fucktard.
> 
> ...


Flat irons are the only home solution I’m aware of, but if you’re willing to pay for it a salon can straighten your hair using chemicals that will last quite a while.  If you let your hair grow out gravity will straighten your hair out some too but not 100%.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I'm sorry for everything I was saying yesterday, I saw my marks from chemistry and german, my parents are angry and I must get my grades back up... Sometimes I just feel that I'm sick of school... And it's only middle school so I'm afraid how I will cope in the future


Don't worry. I was the same in middle school. I found high school to be quite different and my grades went up by quite a bit.
Also look forward to University / studies.  It's going to be way more engaging than what you are doing in middle school.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I'm sorry for everything I was saying yesterday, I saw my marks from chemistry and german, my parents are angry and I must get my grades back up... Sometimes I just feel that I'm sick of school... And it's only middle school so I'm afraid how I will cope in the future


Same, if I don't get my math and science grades up, i'm gonna fail.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 20, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Same, if I don't get my math and science grades up, i'm gonna fail.


Khan Academy


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 20, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Khan Academy


Lol, I have a diffrent teacher than everyone else that helps me with stuff. I just have to finsh it all in a three hour time span. Thirty of those mins eating lunch.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2017)

Fuсk allergies. A bottle of wine and cheese later and I am feeling damn good. Going to follow that up with a juicy prime cut steak, some fried onions and garlic, and fried eggs. Damn, if I could feel this way all the time without resorting to the aforementioned, life would truly be bliss.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

Aaand I'm eating pancakes with cottage cheese


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Aaand I'm eating pancakes with cottage cheese


Wow man that's really weird.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow man that's really weird.


It can beacuse to be honest I used translator, but you never ate pancakes like that?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> It can beacuse to be honest I used translator, but you never ate pancakes like that?


Not with cottage cheese, no. Cream, jam, lemon, sugar, icing sugar, maple syrup, it's all good, but never cottage cheese. That's the sort of thing that goes well with meat and bread.  

But for the sake of clarity, what is it you actually had with said pancakes?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not with cottage cheese, no. Cream, jam, lemon, sugar, icing sugar, maple syrup, it's all good, but never cottage cheese. That's the sort of thing that goes well with meat and bread.
> 
> But for the sake of clarity, what is it you actually had with said pancakes?


Well, I don't know, maybe in the western countries you don't eat pancakes with cottage cheese, but with Sour cream and sugar ot tastes pretty good


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, I don't know, maybe in the western countries you don't eat pancakes with cottage cheese, but with Sour cream and sugar ot tastes pretty good


Sour cream and sugar? I'm up for experimenting. I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I'm sorry for everything I was saying yesterday, I saw my marks from chemistry and german, my parents are angry and I must get my grades back up... Sometimes I just feel that I'm sick of school... And it's only middle school so I'm afraid how I will cope in the future



I had a similar slump, in middle school, I think partly because of how horrible it was, rather like a prison, really. No recess anymore, short lunches, always running about like you were being stampeded, like cattle. Reminded me of Pink Floyd's, 'The Wall'.

But then, in high-school it was so much more open, you could even leave campus at lunch (grades 9 to 12 here), and my grades went back up, and had a pretty good time, all in all..when I went off to University, even better. Really, I liked college better than working, even if I am still technically now working, at one : P

In any event, I found that when I was happy, it was easy to get almost all As, but when I was more depressed, in that rotten middle school, yuck! Oddly, when I go back home, and pass by it, I still shiver, and have a fleeting impulse to vandalize it : V



KiaraTC said:


> Lol, I have a diffrent teacher than everyone else that helps me with stuff. I just have to finish it all in a three hour time span. Thirty of those mins eating lunch.



What's with such short lunch periods?

Maybe I should go into the education business: my schools would feature 90 minute lunches, table service, and a four course meal. 

Well, hope ya both feel better soon.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2017)

Now I don't know about you lot, but my country is bragged about for having some of the best steak in the world. Now if that's the truth, and I've died and gone to steak heaven, don't resuscitate me. This is just to damn good.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 20, 2017)

Simo said:


> So today, was funny. I'm just trying to get my bills paid, and the power goes off, I manage to get it back on. What a mess......
> 
> But I also had this idea, that I wanted to give a card and a little gift to this lady that drives this bus I take, near DC, from the train to campus. She's tough, but she's sweet. And it's not easy, to drive a bus in DC. So I got her a Christmas card and a $25 Target gift card, and gave it to her on my ride home, thanking her for all the funny stories, and being so reliable, and having a heavy foot on the gas. Damn, and the way she can say, "Bitch, Please!', melts my heart.
> 
> ...


This is great  Simo, you are awesome. I need to make it my New Years resolution to be more like you.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 20, 2017)

*woofs at the chat* :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> This is great  Simo, you are awesome. I need to make it my New Years resolution to be more like you.


Never be like anyone but yourself. Living up to another person's standards or trying to model yourself after them will bring you nothing but unhappiness.


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> This is great  Simo, you are awesome. I need to make it my New Years resolution to be more like you.



Aw, that's sweet! I guess I see a lot of suffering, living a what is a pretty poor area? And also, have struggled a lot myself, to make enough money...and so in what small ways I can, I try and make people happier, whether it's the odd little gift or just words of support, and encouragement, here and such. 

*blushes*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Never be like anyone but yourself. Living up to another person's standards or trying to model yourself after them will bring you nothing but unhappiness.


Ehh, this is a bit pessimistic for my taste, and not always true either, but your point is taken. However, the general sentiment of trying to be less of an asshole is one that I will work on for my own sake anyways. I make zero guarantees about there being any improvement on that though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Ehh, this is a bit pessimistic for my taste, and not always true either, but your point is taken. However, the general sentiment of trying to be less of an asshole is one that I will work on for my own sake anyways. I make zero guarantees about there being any improvement on that though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I meant more along the lines of sacrificing individuality and what makes you special, but being less of an "asshole" is always a good thing, unless you're being one for the right reason(s) then my point is relatively moot.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 20, 2017)

Marf


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I meant more along the lines of sacrificing individuality and what makes you special.


Ahh, gotya. In that regard, I completely agree.




Mabus said:


> Marf


Umm, bless you?


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Ehh, this is a bit pessimistic for my taste, and not always true either, but your point is taken. However, the general sentiment of trying to be less of an asshole is one that I will work on for my own sake anyways. I make zero guarantees about there being any improvement on that though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Now I'm reminded of that song, "Pablo Picasso Was Never Called An Asshole'


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 20, 2017)

Had a nice surprise getting back today: Managed to see the Royal Scot before it pulled away from York. (Apologies for shitty phone camera quality)


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 20, 2017)

Simo said:


> Now I'm reminded of that song, "Pablo Picasso Was Never Called An Asshole'


That was weird, I think. Not sure what else I should've expected, though, given the name of the artist and the track.


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2017)

Geez, looking around the forums, there seems be a lot of negativity today, lots of talk of I hate this, and can't stand that.


P_Dragon said:


> That was weird, I think. Not sure what else I should've expected, though, given the name of the artist and the track.



It's a sort of cult classic! 

The lead singer (Jonathan Richman) still plays some very funny music, and is great to see live. Real sweet, down to earth sort, from Boston.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 20, 2017)

After this thread reaches 1000 pages, you know there are gonna be people curious about what everyone was talking about in the 1000th page.  So instead of a bunch of "yay 1000th page in open chat" posts, we should just talk about the most random ass shit so when people look at the 1000th page they think "man wtf, these crazy furries must've been _high AF_."


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 20, 2017)

Simo said:


> Geez, looking around the forums, there seems be a lot of negativity today, lots of talk of I hate this, and can't stand that.


Man, people are always with them negative waves. I hate it!
Sorry, I had to 
It's a slow day at work. Don't judge me.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, I don't know, maybe in the western countries you don't eat pancakes with cottage cheese, but with Sour cream and sugar ot tastes pretty good


I’m lactose intolerant so I’m pretty sure that would kill me!


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Man, people are always with them negative waves. I hate it!
> Sorry, I had to
> It's a slow day at work. Don't judge me.



Yep, slow here too. Not sure why we are open, even, when the entire University is closed...except the library, and the place they are doing commencements. It's like a ghost town...campus of maybe 45,000 down to maye 500? Well, it's their dime, I suppose!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

Yaaay, I finally won Red Orchestra 2 MP campaign as Soviets


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> After this thread reaches 1000 pages, you know there are gonna be people curious about what everyone was talking about in the 1000th page.  So instead of a bunch of "yay 1000th page in open chat" posts, we should just talk about the most random ass shit so when people look at the 1000th page they think "man wtf, these crazy furries must've been _high AF_."


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

guys i drew myself a new icon and im actually pretty proud of it. the colors are hella flat bc i just got photoshop this morning and dont know how to do anything but... i think i look so cute !!!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> guys i drew myself a new icon and im actually pretty proud of it. the colors are hella flat bc i just got photoshop this morning and dont know how to do anything but... i think i look so cute !!!


Emmm I don't know anything about drawing, but nicely done


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> guys i drew myself a new icon and im actually pretty proud of it. the colors are hella flat bc i just got photoshop this morning and dont know how to do anything but... i think i look so cute !!!


Looks good!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

I can scribble. Is that art?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

I gotta run.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I gotta run.


Later Okami!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I gotta run.


Bye


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

hehe. now my non-fur friend is hanging out and i'm drawing her a fursona... she's a mouse!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> hehe. now my non-fur friend is hanging out and i'm drawing her a fursona... she's a mouse!


I think your non-furry friend will be a furry soon enough.


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I think your non-furry friend will be a furry soon enough.


she thinks im pretty weird. she saw me on here and was like "wtf...." but whatever. i don't judge her for uuhhh,,,,, she's pretty normal nvm


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

whatever tho. i make a pretty cat!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

I never would have thought I would be a Furry. Boy was I wrong!


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

I mean tbf what mostly got me here is a love of art + animals + the community seemed really cool

like when i was a kid i would draw anthro neopets so i guess i shoulda seen this coming


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

I loved the Thunder Cats and Disney. And the there was a movie called Cat People! I guess I knew I was weird a very long time ago.


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I loved the Thunder Cats and Disney. And the there was a movie called Cat People! I guess I knew I was weird a very long time ago.



wait, cat people like from the 1940s? i've seen that one, really good film!

i'm also a disney stan lmao. aristocats was my fave (no surprise there!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


Stupid Nazi's.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> wait, cat people like from the 1940s? i've seen that one, really good film!
> 
> i'm also a disney stan lmao. aristocats was my fave (no surprise there!)


Nope. Not the 1940s version. The 1980s version. With Malcolm Macdowell and Natasha Kinksy. Great movie!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Stupid Nazi's.


It's a scenw from old polish comedy "Jak Rozpętałem II Wojne Światową" "How I started WWII"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> It's a scenw from old polish comedy "Jak Rozpętałem II Wojne Światową" "How I started WWII"


Nice.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice.


Yeah there's a lot of stupid situations and stereotypes xD


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I never would have thought I would be a Furry. Boy was I wrong!


Same, I never thought I'd ever be here but I'm glad things turned out the way they did.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>






Real footage; accurate subtitles


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Same, I never thought I'd ever be here but I'm glad things turned out the way they did.



Not to mention, we now have three active skunks here! Our plans to take over are proceeding quite nicely. 

Tomorrow is 'Spray A  Sergal' day, part of my annual holiday celebtations : )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Same, I never thought I'd ever be here but I'm glad things turned out the way they did.


I only found out what Furries were at an anime convention not even two years ago. I asked my kids what character was THAT, that it was awsome(i was 40 at the time)?My kids reply: Oh, that's just a Furry, dad." Well, what is a Furry? You don't want to know. And about an hour into researching, I fell out of the Normie tree and hit every Furry branch on the way down!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

Simo said:


> Not to mention, we now have three active skunks here! Our plans to take over are proceeding quite nicely.
> 
> Tomorrow is 'Spray A  Sergal' day, part of my annual holiday celebtations : )


Hi Simo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Real footage; accurate subtitles


Lol!


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Simo!



Hey there, been a while, but have been back for a while, and posting again. Has been pretty good, trying to avoid the negative stuff, and focus on the fun parts.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 20, 2017)

Simo said:


> Tomorrow is 'Spray A  Sergal' day, part of my annual holiday celebtations : )



Sadly, that number is currently rather small.  

As such, there will be several boobytrapped garbage cans located around the vicinity.


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I only found out what Furries were at an anime convention not even two years ago. I asked my kids what character was THAT, that it was awsome(i was 40 at the time)?My kids reply: Oh, that's just a Furry, dad." Well, what is a Furry? You don't want to know. And about an hour into researching, I fell out of the Normie tree and hit every Furry branch on the way down!



lmao. well i'm glad you did!!
i had to explain furries to my dad the other day. he thought it was cool, like i guess he's just excited i'm getting into sewing and drawing again.

my mom, though, she thinks i'm nuts. but she thought i was nuts when i started a D&D campaign, so there's no appeasing her lmao


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sadly, that number is currently rather small.
> 
> As such, there will be several boobytrapped garbage cans located around the vicinity.


Trying to catch a skunk? They can be tricky!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> my mom, though, she thinks i'm nuts. but she thought i was nuts when i started a D&D campaign, so there's no appeasing her lmao


Same . Had to explain to my parents that DnD wasn't a cult and I was not trying to summon satan by rolling d20s


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

silly fact: i picture everyone here irl as their icon. so i'm really intimidated by okami_no_heishi and legacy.... but simo and sarachaga, you guys just are too cute!!


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Same . Had to explain to my parents that DnD wasn't a cult and I was not trying to summon satan by rolling d20s



oh if i could summon satan with a d20 i definitely would! haha!

my mom just thinks it's a waste of time. i'm big into runescape too and she thinks that's so dumb lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

It's good to have a gasmask.. AKM... T90M... Bunker.... 2P25 TEL... Gas mask... Yeah I'm ready for skunk invasion


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> silly fact: i picture everyone here irl as their icon. so i'm really intimidated by okami_no_heishi and legacy.... but simo and sarachaga, you guys just are too cute!!


Thanks :3
Don't worry Okami and Legacy are cool people ^^


snowflakekitten said:


> oh if i could summon satan with a d20 i definitely would! haha!
> 
> my mom just thinks it's a waste of time. i'm big into runescape too and she thinks that's so dumb lol


Well with my luck, I'd probably roll a one...


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> silly fact: i picture everyone here irl as their icon. so i'm really intimidated by okami_no_heishi and legacy.... but simo and sarachaga, you guys just are too cute!!



So I'm a lump of modeling clay?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> So I'm a lump of modeling clay?


Well....sort of....


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> So I'm a lump of modeling clay?


i got a little more imaginative with you and added colors in my head. but you look like a dragon with long blue hair!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> i got a little more imaginative with you and added colors in my head. but you look like a dragon with long blue hair!


Like Blu The FN Dragon?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


That is hilarious!


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> i got a little more imaginative with you and added colors in my head. but you look like a dragon with long blue hair!



Very close. Blue and white. The hair is infact long flexible horns that go down to just below hips. Sort of like dreadlocks but smooth.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Trying to catch a skunk? They can be tricky!



I have technical experience in explosive devices lol.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2017)

Gotta run. See yall later!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> silly fact: i picture everyone here irl as their icon. so i'm really intimidated by okami_no_heishi and legacy.... but simo and sarachaga, you guys just are too cute!!



Well, Sergals aren't exactly cuddly in all honesty lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gotta run. See yall later!


Bye


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, Sergals aren't exactly cuddly in all honesty lol



But certainly sprayable!


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 20, 2017)

Simo said:


> But certainly sprayable!


Like with Bear Mace?

The certainly are bite-ie.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 20, 2017)

(subtlities are in english)


----------



## Telnac (Dec 20, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I only found out what Furries were at an anime convention not even two years ago. I asked my kids what character was THAT, that it was awsome(i was 40 at the time)?My kids reply: Oh, that's just a Furry, dad." Well, what is a Furry? You don't want to know. And about an hour into researching, I fell out of the Normie tree and hit every Furry branch on the way down!


So your kids indirectly got you into the fandom?  That’s hilarious!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 20, 2017)

snowflakekitten said:


> silly fact: i picture everyone here irl as their icon. so i'm really intimidated by okami_no_heishi and legacy.... but simo and sarachaga, you guys just are too cute!!


*Lol* If you saw me irl you’d likely be disappointed. As much as I wish otherwise I am not a robot dragon with stainless steel scales.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 20, 2017)

Telnac said:


> *Lol* If you saw me irl you’d likely be disappointed. As much as I wish otherwise I am not a robot dragon with stainless steel scales.



I am tempted to do a mech, when I finish what's currently on my plate.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 20, 2017)

whats up people.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 20, 2017)

Sup Colt?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I am tempted to do a mech, when I finish what's currently on my plate.


That would be awesome!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sup Colt?



Sup Leg?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 20, 2017)

Telnac said:


> That would be awesome!



We'll see.  I work on systems the concept derives from, so it's only natural to attempt it.  

How many panel screws would a dragon have? Lol


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 20, 2017)

Sitting all alone in a hotel room, reading true crime stories of Asia. 

Really gruesome stuff.

Also...What is wrong with me??


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 20, 2017)

So I been trading for stuff on tf2 and I got a
Strage Australium Ambassador. (I wish it was a killstreak one) anyways when I got it this is what It was renamed to


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 20, 2017)

And that means?


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 20, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> And that means?


I don't know. It was already renamed to that


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 20, 2017)

It think it might be Korean, but I'm not an expert on the subject by any means.


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 20, 2017)

yeah, i'm pretty sure that's korean

i'm bored y'all. someone talk to me


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 20, 2017)

We are all bored to some extent


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 20, 2017)

I need a hammer and some nails because there's a lot of boreds here.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 20, 2017)

So I have a question - until I get the iPad Pro I've promised myself and draw something that you'll all no doubt find comically shit I've shrunk and colourised part of a photo I use as my computer desktop into a quick and dirty avatar.  Thought it would be better than that great big "YEAH, I'M A GUY!!!" gender symbol.  But obviously someone owns the original photo I've based this on, so I'm feeling a bit guilty about changing it.  Is it OK to do this, or should I just suck it up and put the circle/arrowhead thing back?


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 20, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I need a hammer and some nails because there's a lot of boreds here.


Dammit. I lol'd. That was a good one.


----------



## Tao (Dec 20, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> So I have a question - until I get the iPad Pro I've promised myself and draw something that you'll all no doubt find comically shit I've shrunk and colourised part of a photo I use as my computer desktop into a quick and dirty avatar.  Thought it would be better than that great big "YEAH, I'M A GUY!!!" gender symbol.  But obviously someone owns the original photo I've based this on, so I'm feeling a bit guilty about changing it.  Is it OK to do this, or should I just suck it up and put the circle/arrowhead thing back?



Change it to Harambe, a real symbol of male sexuality.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 20, 2017)

Simo said:


> and a four course meal.


American school lunches are trash.
My lunch is a small bag of air (Hot cheetos), to which its that baked 50% less fat bullcrap, and a slushie that just tastes like koolaide with ice.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 21, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> American school lunches are trash.
> My lunch is a small bag of air (Hot cheetos), to which its that baked 50% less fat bullcrap, and a slushie that just tastes like koolaide with ice.


That's why I always packed back when I was in school. The school lunches are pandering nonsense, same with most kids menus.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Not sure what it says about our country when we feed our school kids utter garbage at school... definitely nothing positive.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not sure what it says about our country when we feed our school kids utter garbage at school... definitely nothing positive.


A lot of these kids are growing up having not been told 'no' over their decision of the kind of food they want to eat. It inevitably leads to this stuff.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> A lot of these kids are growing up having not been told 'no' over their decision of the kind of food they want to eat. It inevitably leads to this stuff.



That's got nothing to do with it. It's because unhealthy food is cheap, and the corporations that control the cheap food also control the government. So the government pays the companies for this cheap food that no one else wants because they can make incredibly large quantities of it. Schools are the dumping grounds foe the cheap crap the companies dish out. The government's not going to shell out money for higher quality school food when they've got deals with the corporations to procure cheap food in the first place.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Telnac (Dec 21, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


OMFG too awesome!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I find it fascinating how long humans lives are especially when combined with how little sleep we need. We live like for fucking long, maybe even too long



I spend a full third of my life just sleeping. 

And we're not all that long lived. There are trees that are older than human civilization.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 21, 2017)

Hmmm.. Does hybrid of dog and cat exists?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Hmmm.. Does hybrid of dog and cat exists?


Ever seen cat-dog?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

I recently referenced that old show yesterday in another thread lol


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I recently referenced that old show yesterday in another thread lol
> 
> View attachment 25514


Wow, never thought I'd like one of your posts. Cat-dog is a classic. Lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Wow, never thought I'd like one of your posts. Cat-dog is a classic. Lol



I like to keep subjects compartmentalized.  Disagreeing on one topic doesn't mean I can't have common ground on others.

That entire era of cartoons was really wild and creative.  Rocko's Modern Life, Ed, Edd, and Eddy, and Courage the Cowardly Dog also come to mind with that art style.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I like to keep subjects compartmentalized.
> 
> That entire era of cartoons was really wild and creative.  Rocko's Modern Life, Ed, Edd, and Eddy, and Courage the Cowardly Dog also come to mind with that art style.


Courage the Cowardly Dog was the shit and still is the shit.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm from 2002 so I grew up in my first yewrs on the older cartoons, and later on the more modern cartoons heh


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

You guys are all watching "new" cartoons to me lol. 

Dungeons and Dragons used to be a cartoon for instance.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That entire era of cartoons was really wild and creative.  Rocko's Modern Life, Ed, Edd, and Eddy, and Courage the Cowardly Dog also come to mind with that art style.


Yes! All of those, CatDog, Ahh Real Monsters, Hey Arnold, and Rocket Power were the shows I watched growing up. Now I'm having some nostalgia with my coffee this morning lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yes! All of those, CatDog, Ahh Real Monsters, Hey Arnold, and Rocket Power were the shows I watched growing up. Now I'm having some nostalgia with my coffee this morning lol



We had the original GIJoe, Shirttails, Snorks, Fraggle Rock, Mister T, Hannah Barbara Hour, Transformers (not that digital shit either), and a bunch of others that I'm just too old to remember .


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We had the original GIJoe, Shirttails, Snorks, Fraggle Rock, Mister T, Hannah Barbara Hour, Transformers (not that digital shit either), and a bunch of others that I'm just too old to remember .


Used to watch Snorks on Boomerang before school.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Used to watch Snorks on Boomerang before school.



I almost forgot Care Bears, Rainbow Brite, Gummi Bears and a bunch more after I was looking for this, which might be one of the first "furry centric" cartoons.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 21, 2017)

All of these cartoons you guys were talking about were the shit back then


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We had the original GIJoe, Shirttails, Snorks, Fraggle Rock, Mister T, Hannah Barbara Hour, Transformers (not that digital shit either), and a bunch of others that I'm just too old to remember .


Those were the days!!!Don't forget The Thunder Cats!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Those were the days!!!Don't forget The Thunder Cats!!



Or Volton, which came on right after it lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

I can't remember all of them at once. Lol


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

I think I have a ton of VHS tapes in a box somewhere in my garage.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Now RoboTech was awsome!! Loved that!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think I have a ton of VHS tapes in a box somewhere in my garage.


I DO have about a tons worth of vhs tapes in my garage. I finally got rid of a bunch of them that I now have on dvd.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I DO have about a tons worth of vhs tapes in my garage. I finally got rid of a bunch of them that I now have on dvd.


My family does that thing where you move and still leave a ton of things unpacked in the garage so yeah.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think I have a ton of VHS tapes in a box somewhere in my garage.



My parents have 3-4 full size VHS cabinets filled to the brim with tapes.  

Get a good VHS player soon, because the last manufacturer stopped making them last year.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

We wont talk about my garage. It has been 2 and a half years!!!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My parents have 3-4 full size VHS cabinets filled to the brim with tapes.
> 
> Get a good VHS player soon, because the last manufacturer stopped making them last year.


Well crap


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 21, 2017)

I still have my VHS tapes


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

I hope to get another vhs deck soon. Some of those movies never made it on dvd.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 21, 2017)

We had a naughty VCR that used to eat ours. 
ahh, technology.


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 21, 2017)

ahh cartoons. I guess I'm a little late to the party because I grew up in the early 2000s, but i still love old-school my little pony, care bears, etc. anything cutesy and 80s/early 90s is my thing ^^


----------



## 134 (Dec 21, 2017)

Did you recoginze that we are heading for page 1000 ?!


----------



## 134 (Dec 21, 2017)

Yay this forum is going to be important again!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 21, 2017)

I leave terraria for one second then when I come back my dumb ass guide let the zombies in.


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 21, 2017)

oh no!! I'm playing runescape rn and getting my butt kicked by fire giants lmao


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 21, 2017)

I need coffee x3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

I love coffee


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I love coffee


Coffee is love coffee is life. 

Coffee is like my best friend. The number of papers I finished at 1 in the morning with a jug of coffee in hand is a proof of this fact


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 21, 2017)

I prefer tea


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Coffee is love coffee is life.
> 
> Coffee is like my best friend. The number of papers I finished at 1 in the morning with a jug of coffee in hand is a proof of this fact



Same, LOL.



Black Burn said:


> I prefer tea



I usually use coffee to jumpstart me in the morning, but we're also tea snobs and have like 30 different teas in the cupboard despite living in a camper. Chai, Chai spice, Twinings black, herbals, holiday spice, Mate, you name it.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I usually use coffee to jumpstart me in the morning, but we're also tea snobs and have like 30 different teas in the cupboard despite living in a camper. Chai, Chai spice, Twinings black, herbals, holiday spice, Mate, you name it.


O.O ok you won I only drink normal tea and melissa


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I need coffee x3


Me too. Just woke from a nap. I overslept.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me too. Just woke from a nap. I overslept.


*Pours Okami a pint of coffee*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> *Pours Okami a pint of coffee*


Oh God! Thank you!! I needed that!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I prefer tea


I love me some sweet iced tea! I really only drink sweet tea, coffee, beer, and the occasional water.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 21, 2017)

Sometimes when i read about all this terrorism and politics today... i'm scared how future will look like... *curls up in the corner*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Sometimes when i read about all this terrorism and politics today... i'm scared how future will look like... *curls up in the corner*



It'll be okay. *hugs*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 21, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Sometimes when i read about all this terrorism and politics today... i'm scared how future will look like... *curls up in the corner*


Panta Rhei my friend.  Panta Rhei.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> It'll be okay. *hugs*


I'm sorry, I just hate to know that innocent people are dying, starving and suffering, sometimes I am worried about my relatives... Thinking why I'm the lucky one that has born in normal family and have good life conditions... Some people in my age had to go on a war or had bigger problems, and I even can't deal with problems with studying... And I'm just whining again...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I'm sorry, I just hate to know that innocent people are dying, starving and suffering, sometimes I am worried about my relatives... Thinking why I'm the lucky one that has born in normal family and have good life conditions... Some people in my age had to go on a war or had bigger problems, and I even can't deal with problems with studying... And I'm just whining again...



Reality is unfair... drastically unfair.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 21, 2017)

I’m strange. I do both!  Bag of chai tea in a cup of coffee is delicious!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I'm sorry, I just hate to know that innocent people are dying, starving and suffering, sometimes I am worried about my relatives... Thinking why I'm the lucky one that has born in normal family and have good life conditions... Some people in my age had to go on a war or had bigger problems, and I even can't deal with problems with studying... And I'm just whining again...


*hug*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's got nothing to do with it. It's because unhealthy food is cheap, and the corporations that control the cheap food also control the government. So the government pays the companies for this cheap food that no one else wants because they can make incredibly large quantities of it. Schools are the dumping grounds foe the cheap crap the companies dish out. The government's not going to shell out money for higher quality school food when they've got deals with the corporations to procure cheap food in the first place.


Sorry, that was my "1 AM workweek" explanation. What I really meant to say is schools might also be influenced by what kids want to eat a not what they should probably be eating. Kids not eating vegetables has been touched on a humorous sense, but parents giving in to the desires of children is too often the reality in American households. The type of food presented isn't only cheap, it also matches commonly sighted frozen food, tray baked items, etc that parents often know a child will eat so they can save time and sanity. It wouldn't be crazy to suggest that schools are trying to follow this approach to get more kids at the lunch line.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I’m strange. I do both!  Bag of chai tea in a cup of coffee is delicious!



Whoa! My new plot to start the day off right! 

And sometimes I do weird stuff. Like combining coffee, shredded chocolate, mayan nut powder, and chicory root in the coffee percolator.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2017)

Did I hear tea? I am pretty sure I heard tea! <3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

No.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> No.



I see you like salt *pinches some salt for your tea*


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2017)

School lunches: until 4th grade, I went to a small public school, in a tiny town called Luther, MI. And there might have been 20 kids, in each class.

But one thing I will always recall was the lunch-lady, I think her name was Vye Hastings, and she had this beautiful British accent, odd for those parts, and was hefty in size. But what she did the with the ingredients she had to work was amazing. She really poured her heart into things, and when we moved a bit closer to town and I changed schools, I was horrified, and always brought my lunch. But I'll never forget that woman, probably long dread now, and her amazing cooking, like these home-made pot pies, her biscuits, stews what a comfort these meals were on cold winter days.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

I never had any issues with my school food.  Then again, in my parents house you eat what you're given.


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I never had any issues with my school food.  Then again, in my parents house you eat what you're given.



Ah, this gives me an idea: I will somehow buy your parents house, or if it no longer exists, have an exact replica built, and have you taken there. Then, you will be in your parents house, and I will make deep fried grubs, and give them to you, and you will have to eat them : P

But naw, I'd probably be nicer : )


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, this gives me an idea: I will somehow buy your parents house, or if it no longer exists, have an exact replica built, and have you taken there. Then, you will be in your parents house, and I will make deep fried grubs, and give them to you, and you will have to eat them : P
> 
> But naw, I'd probably be nicer : )



"grubs"







And what kind of grubs are those?...


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> "grubs"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kind you dig up, and find in rotting logs!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, this gives me an idea: I will somehow buy your parents house, or if it no longer exists, have an exact replica built, and have you taken there. Then, you will be in your parents house, and I will make deep fried grubs, and give them to you, and you will have to eat them : P
> 
> But naw, I'd probably be nicer : )



I'm the executor of the estate, and I have no intention of selling the farmhouse that's been in the family for over 140 years  

You'd enjoy it, as it's about 8 acres of apple trees, and a number of other types such as pear, apricot, and black walnut    The other 37 acres is field and forest


----------



## Telnac (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm the executor of the estate, and I have no intention of selling the farmhouse that's been in the family for over 140 years
> 
> You'd enjoy it, as it's about 8 acres of apple trees, and a number of other types such as pear, apricot, and black walnut    The other 37 acres is field and forest


Ooo... cider!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> The kind you dig up, and find in rotting logs!


That could be any number of them, but I'm watching you......


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm the executor of the estate, and I have no intention of selling the farmhouse that's been in the family for over 140 years
> 
> You'd enjoy it, as it's about 8 acres of apple trees, and a number of other types such as pear, apricot, and black walnut    The other 37 acres is field and forest



Sounds nice. I grew up in an old farmhouse from maybe 1900-ish, that we remodeled till I was age 12, and moved closer to town, was on a dirt road, 240 acres, mostly woods; my folks were school teachers, we had large gardens, but just for our own use, kept chickens a pig, had a few horses. I really miss it.

But when I drove past it 1o years ago, it was gone. Just, not there. It had been replaced by this ugly 1 story prefab place. I asked around, to see if it maybe burned down. Nope, this guy bought it, tore it down, said he wanted a 'new place'. I've seldom felt such an odd emptiness, open up within me.


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> That could be any number of them, but I'm watching you......



Er, do you and any of your kind begin as grubs? : )


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Er, do you and any of your kind begin as grubs? : )


Yeah, don't be eatin my cousins.


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Yeah, don't be eatin my cousins.



Huh, I think us skunks might though! What sort of fly are you, exactly? I'm not sure, but skunks might eat those too. We eat a lot like foxes; what happens to be around.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Huh, I think us skunks might though! What sort of fly are you, exactly? I'm not sure, but skunks might eat those too. We eat a lot like foxes; what happens to be around.


Robber.

We grow up in dead trees and then we become *THE STRONKEST FLYING INSECT *in the world (no brag intended).


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Ooo... cider!



Enough to make you gag.  He still uses a manual press. 



Simo said:


> Sounds nice. I grew up in an old farmhouse from maybe 1900-ish, that we remodeled till I was age 12, and moved closer to town, was on a dirt road, 240 acres, mostly woods; my folks were school teachers, we had large gardens, but just for our own use, kept chickens a pig, had a few horses. I really miss it.
> 
> But when I drove past it 1o years ago, it was gone. Just, not there. It had been replaced by this ugly 1 story prefab place. I asked around, to see if it maybe burned down. Nope, this guy bought it, tore it down, said he wanted a 'new place'. I've seldom felt such an odd emptiness, open up within me.



It still has the original slate roof, and my parents currently still live in it.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey now, no eating other furries here!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Sounds nice. I grew up in an old farmhouse from maybe 1900-ish, that we remodeled til I was age 12, and moved closer to town, was on a dirt road, 240 acres, mostly woods; my folks were school teachers, we had large gardens, but just for our own use, kept chickens a pig, had a few horses. I really miss it.
> 
> But when I drove past it 1o years ago, it was gone. Just, not there. It had been replaced by this ugly 1 story prefab place. I asked around, to see if it maybe burned down. Nope, this guy bought it, tore it down, said he wanted a 'new place'. I've seldom felt such an odd emptiness, open up within me.




Newer is NOT always better!  Wtf.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Enough to make you gag.  He still uses a manual press.
> 
> 
> 
> It still has the original slate roof, and my parents currently still live in it.



Go to bed!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Newer is NOT always better!  Wtf.



Esp not prefab houses. I hate those things.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 21, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Go to bed!!!



 I'm getting there.


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Newer is NOT always better!  Wtf.



Oddly, with the exception of a dorm I stayed in for a year in college, and maybe a year in a house off campus, I have always lived in buildings that are at least 100 years old: farmhouses, old row-houses, apartments in old brownstones. 

I could live in a nice 1930s-50s mid-century modern sort of house, but I feel very uncomfortable in newer houses, typically, and also, just as uneasy in say, shopping malls, and newer suburbs, places that lack history, 'outlet malls', cheap new apartment buildings, most of Las Vegas, which didn't even save much of it's cool vintage stuff. Certain cities I have seen have made me shiver, like Phoenix, and outside of LA, all of the non-stop strip malls, and bland new places. Not sure why, but I feel an emptiness, in such places.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Breaking news: US government officially f*****, Demands Greenland Immediately Assume Control."


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Breaking news: US government officially f*****, Demands Greenland Immediately Assume Control."



Sounds good! It's 'an autonomous country within the Kingdom of Denmark', and Denmark seems like a more than reasonable country.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Simo said:


> Sounds good! It's 'an autonomous country within the Kingdom of Denmark', and Denmark seems like a more than reasonable country.



Yay, the happiest country in the world! We might get someone. "_America's New Leaders Strike Controversy By Installing Bike Paths and Marijuana Shops Everywhere._"


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

Whats up you furfuks xD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Whats up you furfuks xD



HI!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

I got banned again for putting a picture of shrek in someones public rp lmao


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I got banned again for putting a picture of shrek in someones public rp lmao



You get banned for the strangest reasons, I don't know why they're even bothering, LOL.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

Idk lol, its like memes are illegal here


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Idk lol, its like memes are illegal here


Pssst, kid, want some memes?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Pssst, kid, want some memes?


Memes?????


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Memes?????


SSshsHhhhhhh!
They'll hear us. I've got dead memes, dank memes, and god tier memes. Waddyu buyin


----------



## Lunar Man (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Memes?????


Meems!


https://imgur.com/height%3D305%3Bid%3DQ21ppI6%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D387


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm just going to leave this here, see what purpose and/or meaning you can derive from it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just going to leave this here, see what purpose and/or meaning you can derive from it.
> 
> View attachment 25543


Your asshole after eating Mexican...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Your asshole after eating Mexican...


That's why I don't eat mexican, only indian.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 22, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just going to leave this here, see what purpose and/or meaning you can derive from it.
> 
> View attachment 25543


This post contains content created by Suzanne Collins, who has blocked it on copyright grounds.  Sorry about that  :/

-Demonetized.
-Copyright Strike.
-Suspended posting privileges for 24 hours.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone want to take bets on how long it will be till I get banned again?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm only giving you 10 days.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Anyone want to take bets on how long it will be till I get banned again?


Are you trying to get banned?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Are you trying to get banned?


Nope, I just end up getting banned alot for somereason...


BahgDaddy said:


> I'm only giving you 10 days.


I was guessing around a week


----------



## stimpy (Dec 22, 2017)

Alcohol am I rite boiiiiiiis!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 22, 2017)

stimpy said:


> Alcohol am I rite boiiiiiiis!!


The cause and solution to all of life's problems. <3


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Nope, I just end up getting banned alot for somereason...
> 
> I was guessing around a week



You have the ability to piss people off some how


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 22, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> You have the ability to piss people off some how


If I really spoke my mind I'd be the one getting all the bans. Granted, the older staff had a much higher threshold for bullshit.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Whats up you furfuks xD


Look who it is. Welcome back again again (again? I don't know how many agains it should be at this point).


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> If I really spoke my mind I'd be the one getting all the bans. Granted, the older staff had a much higher threshold for bullshit.



And they also fostered one hell of an acidic environment.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 22, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> And they also fostered one hell of an acidic environment.


Definitely. That's why many have come back.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just going to leave this here, see what purpose and/or meaning you can derive from it.
> 
> View attachment 25543


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 22, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 25556


What kind of fresh hell is that? Please don't tell me that's an oil filter.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> What kind of fresh hell is that? Please don't tell me that's an oil filter.



Sure is.  Subaru Turbo that has been nicknamed "The Ring of Fire" due to the car always being at operating temp just prior lol


----------



## Alstren (Dec 22, 2017)

Is the main site acting funny for any one else?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Is the main site acting funny for any one else?



Fired right up?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=318902418610991


----------



## Mabus (Dec 22, 2017)

*woofs at everyone and passes out cookies* :V


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs at everyone and passes out cookies* :V


*meows back and eats a cookie*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *woofs at everyone and passes out cookies* :V



*Pats round belly*

Too many cookies this month lol


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 22, 2017)

But did you eat them with milk?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow FAF is a ghost town atm.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 22, 2017)

I need some cookies in my life


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

It's the holiday weekend.  People are probably traveling, or getting ready for the coming chaos lol.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 22, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's the holiday weekend.  People are probably traveling, or getting ready for the coming chaos lol.


No excuse! They must be on FAF for my amusement!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

Telnac said:


> No excuse! They must be on FAF for my amusement!



Getting ready for the storm of "look what I got for Christmas" posts lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 22, 2017)

In Tuesday I was going on Last Jedi, and the cinema was in shopping center, and what music was playing? "Last Christmas" It's EVERYWHERE


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

Fucking hell this takes forever for a rebuild, I think Im at 8 hours now and only the back end is done..


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

Yawn. 

Trump sucks. 

Someone bite me.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 22, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Trump sucks.
> 
> Someone bite me.


What happened?


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25569
> Fucking hell this takes forever for a rebuild, I think Im at 8 hours now and only the back end is done..


So, that must be the warmup for the Camaro and Beetle 

Does anyone else think drizzle is the half-assed version of rain? Like dang, either full on rain or don't. I've got stuff to do outside dammit.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> So, that must be the warmup for the Camaro and Beetle


It could be, but I had my vw way before this buggy


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 22, 2017)

I was on a VPN and google thought I was in Ukraine. Spooked me a little.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25569
> Fucking hell this takes forever for a rebuild, I think Im at 8 hours now and only the back end is done..


Good luck with that, bro.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It could be, but I had my vw way before this buggy


Ah, gotya. 
That right there is why I don't get myself into RC, though. I don't need another hobby on top of regular cars. My last major work on my truck took 4 months and my latest Toyota is going on 5 weeks on jack stands in the driveway. I'm sure my neighbors love me


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 22, 2017)

I have relocated to Spain for Christmas  

At least I think it's still Spain.  This bit has recently developed a habit of trying not to be Spain.

Anyway "¡HOLA!"


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 22, 2017)

I found another cute animal that I want <3


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

There's a drunk shirtless guy in the snow on my street making barfing noises while he chucks blocks of ice on the road....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I found another cute animal that I want <3



Sounds like some shitty tires spinning on ice lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 22, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sounds like some shitty tires spinning on ice lol


I don't care it's cute


----------



## ShadowofBucephalus (Dec 22, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I found another cute animal that I want <3


omgs, the *CUTE*!!! 

::Faints::


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 22, 2017)

Well I can knock off one thing on my bucket list....
Note to self,have the will power to not open till new years


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 22, 2017)

*990*

Just 10 more pages people


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I found another cute animal that I want <3



*dies from cuteness overload*


----------



## Simo (Dec 22, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *dies from cuteness overload*



Wow, an analog animal that emits an 80s handheld video game noise! : P 

But that is indeed cute, and have never heard one of these 'lil critters.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

Simo said:


> Wow, an analog animal that emits an 80s handheld video game noise! : P
> 
> But that is indeed cute, and have never heard one of these 'lil critters.



Sounds a bit like a windup toy, haha. Yeah, that was too cute, thanks @Black Burn


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

I think some dude is going super sayian in my work washroom, all I hear is a bunch of heavy breathing and alot of coughs that sound like yelling


----------



## Tao (Dec 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I think some dude is going super sayian in my work washroom, all I hear is a bunch of heavy breathing and alot of coughs that sound like yelling



ask what his power level is


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 22, 2017)

Once the pages get to exactly 96, no extra replies, we should play 99 bottles.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 22, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not sure what it says about our country when we feed our school kids utter garbage at school... definitely nothing positive.


When I went to Cali for a year, that was the best damn pizza I ever had. It tasted like Papa John's pizza. I don't know why California gets more funding than the rest of us. Then again, My state isn't the richest state...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> When I went to Cali for a year, that was the best damn pizza I ever had. It tasted like Papa John's pizza. I don't know why California gets more funding than the rest of us. Then again, My state isn't the richest state...



Well, yeah, but pizza's not exactly the best lunch for either. When you eat better, you're able to concentrate better, and that combined with longer recesses almost always gets rid of all that "ADHD" bullcrap. 

Also public schools are mostly funded from the local tax base. So your school is in a rich area, it gets more funding.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 22, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> So your school is in a rich area, it gets more funding.


My high school is literally next to a feild. On that note, I live in front of a cotton field.






Lets not mention the time our band trailer and 153 instruments were stolen


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> My high school is literally next to a feild. On that note, I live in front of a cotton field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed! And I grew up in a literal field; cow fields to be exact, so a lot of the schools tended to be rural, and there were often cows in people's front yards, and instead of lawnmowers, my family owned sheep. (Yard looked ridiculous though, they left all the tall stuff.)

Now I've moved to an elitist college town, but they're still practical, and so there is literally a dairy barn nearby and a bunch of sheep on campus, it's really interesting. 

ETA: That was Southern Missouri, I live in Oregon now.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Friendzoned


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Someone stole my dog or something, i haven't seen him in 2 days, and it's freezing cold outside. He always came back until the other day. All these bad things irl keep happening to me. He's an Italian greyhound mini lab mix, and he's only 7 months old.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 23, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Woof woof


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Someone stole my dog or something, i haven't seen him in 2 days, and it's freezing cold outside. He always came back until the other day. All these bad things irl keep happening to me. He's an Italian greyhound mini lab mix, and he's only 7 months old.


That's sad! I really hope you find your puppy!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

*wonders why I'm up this early on a Saturday*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *wonders why I'm up this early on a Saturday*


I know why I am up. About to go get me another Trailblazer. I kinda wrecked my other one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Good morning Furries.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know why I am up. About to go get me another Trailblazer. I kinda wrecked my other one.



I have a buddy who has one.  Serious computer issues lol


----------



## lockaboss (Dec 23, 2017)

What do you guys think of this as an oc (dont click if your a young person)

www.furaffinity.net: character ref by lockaboss


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I have a buddy who has one.  Serious computer issues lol


My other one was fine, but my wifes is a little weird sometimes. But great vehicles in my opinion.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I have a buddy who has one.  Serious computer issues lol


Good morning Legs!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> What do you guys think of this as an oc (dont click if your a young person)
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: character ref by lockaboss


Hey lockaboss! I looked but it said I had an issue downloading the thumbnail.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Someone stole my dog or something, i haven't seen him in 2 days, and it's freezing cold outside. He always came back until the other day. All these bad things irl keep happening to me. He's an Italian greyhound mini lab mix, and he's only 7 months old.


Ohh... I know this feeling, I had similar situation with my cat, normally he always returned in the evening, after 2 days he returned with injured tail ( it was looking like someone did this to him) and he was scared even of me, I was crying in the last day before he returned, I hope you'll find your dog


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My other one was fine, but my wifes is a little weird sometimes. But great vehicles in my opinion.



It's something to do with certain years, body control module just decides to stop acknowledging every other computer in the truck lol.  

It was a great tow vehicle.  Lots of power.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Legs!



Morning Woofer!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Well, off to spend money. Later Furs!


----------



## Taurokhub (Dec 23, 2017)

Woah this is an old thread


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 23, 2017)

Taurokhub said:


> Woah this is an old thread



Old? We prefer the terms "wise" or "seasoned"


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Old? We prefer the terms "wise" or "seasoned"


Can it be paprika seasoned?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Can it be paprika seasoned?



Paprika Challenge?


----------



## Taurokhub (Dec 23, 2017)

Well anyways hello


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Paprika Challenge?


I LOOKED IT UP BEACUSE I DIDN'T THINK IT WAS REAL AND THE 1ST THING I SAW A DUDE THROWING UP.... THANKS


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Hmmm I must look up what is paprika challenge


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Hmmm I must look up what is paprika challenge



Dumb kids sticking dumb things in their mouths lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Dumb kids sticking dumb things in their mouths lol


OwO


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> OwO



Hey, if you see 100 videos of nobody being able to do it, and you think you're some special packing peanut, you deserve to be subjected to Einstein's quote regarding insanity.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hey, if you see 100 videos of nobody being able to do it, and you think you're some special packing peanut, you deserve to be subjected to Einstein's quote regarding insanity.


YOUR ON


.......
Turns out I don't have paprika... so no sticking things in my mouth today


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 23, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Well I can knock off one thing on my bucket list....
> Note to self,have the will power to not open till new years


Nice.  Very nice


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

See, kids didn't do stuff like that back in my day. We just threw Crisco grease at passing cars or one pump bb gun war. Yeah.....we were nuts.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> See, kids didn't do stuff like that back in my day. We just threw Crisco grease at passing cars or one pump bb gun war. Yeah.....we were nuts.


One of the things I did when I was 10 was playing chicken with paintball guns, we were standing 20 or so feet apart and we just shooting eachother in the back to see who can last the longest. It was sorta painful but now paintballs don't hurt me as much xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> One of the things I did when I was 10 was playing chicken with paintball guns, we were standing 20 or so feet apart and we just shooting eachother in the back to see who can last the longest. It was sorta painful but now paintballs don't hurt me as much xD


We didnt have paintball guns. Just bb guns and real guns. Lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We didnt have paintball guns. Just bb guns and real guns. Lol.


Are you talking about the metal bb's or the plastic ones? I don't even trust getting shot by a bb gun due to the metal bb's


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Are you talking about the metal bb's or the plastic ones? I don't even trust getting shot by a bb gun due to the metal bb's


The metal ones of course. But we were only allowed to pump it one time, so it didn't hurt too bad. And the headshot was a no no, even though a buddy of ours did catch a ricochet off his barrel that ended up lodged in the bridge of his nose. We got into trouble.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The metal ones of course. But we were only allowed to pump it one time, so it didn't hurt too bad. And the headshot was a no no, even though a buddy of ours did catch a ricochet off his barrel that ended up lodged in the bridge of his nose. We got into trouble.


 I'm guessing no masks at all!? Did you guy's at least have safty glasses?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We didnt have paintball guns. Just bb guns and real guns. Lol.



And Roman candles or bottle rockets lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I'm guessing no masks at all!? Did you guy's at least have safty glasses?



Fuck no.  You scar like a man lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I'm guessing no masks at all!? Did you guy's at least have safty glasses?


Dumb kids from Georgia, thats what we were. No safety ANYTHING! Lol. Amazing none of us died or was maimed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> And Roman candles or bottle rockets lol


Across our frozen lake that was apply named Crystal Lake. No Jason running loose though.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Fuck no.  You scar like a man lol





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dumb kids from Georgia, thats what we were. No safety ANYTHING! Lol. Amazing none of us died or was maimed.


wellll I feel like I've been overprotected my whole life. At the paintball fields if you take you mask off on the field you get kicked out and maybe banned from the field


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> wellll I feel like I've been overprotected my whole life. At the paintball fields if you take you mask off on the field you get kicked out and maybe banned from the field


Yeah. Yall do tend to be safety motivated. Honestly it is just nowadays everyone is overly concerned about LIABILTY. No one wants to get sued.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Yall do tend to be safety motivated. Honestly it is just nowadays everyone is overly concerned about LIABILTY. No one wants to get sued.


It seems like for everything im having to fill out a liability form, even for rc racing or laser tag.. At least I'm old enough now that I don't have to have my parent's fill it out too.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Yall do tend to be safety motivated. Honestly it is just nowadays everyone is overly concerned about LIABILTY. No one wants to get sued.



Yeah, you can thank our lawyer culture for that... no one wants to just say "oops, my bad, I'll do better next time." It's "Sxream at the cosmos how DARE you make me trip on a stick! Sue sue sue!"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, you can thank our lawyer culture for that... no one wants to just say "oops, my bad, I'll do better next time." It's "Sxream at the cosmos how DARE you make me trip on a stick! Sue sue sue!"


Sad but true. Just don't trip next time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Later guys and gals. Its nap time.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dumb kids from Georgia, thats what we were. No safety ANYTHING! Lol. Amazing none of us died or was maimed.


*Lol* my childhood isn’t far off. When I was 30 my brother and I finally told my father all the stupid crap we did as kids, much to his horror.  Most of my stupid stuff involved skiing or fire. 

My brother did more stupid stuff than I did but that may because he was a raging alcoholic since he was 10. He was good at pissing ppl off too.  Everyone I was friends with in high school tried to murder him at least once.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 25591


God I miss the 80s. Fun times!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> God I miss the 80s. Fun times!



The only decade I am glad I didn't miss.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

*Don't says anything beacuse he's 15*


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 23, 2017)

I remember being at this block party a couple years ago.  The street was this really big hill that went for about 1/3 mile before ending at a dead end.  It was getting late so the adults sent all of their kids home so they could drink and have fun at the party.  Well, not all of us went home...  Some of us grabbed our bikes and went to the top of the hill, and started racing each other down the hill.  

Now this hill was steep, and I mean *steep*.   Like you look at it and you go "DAMN that's a steep hill", maybe 35 degree grade?  After a couple races some people got bored and switched from biking to scootering, and _that's_ when it got bad.  First race everyone was fine, but the second race, one kid on a scooter lost control halfway down and bailed out.  Luckily the kid behind him was still using his bike and managed to dodge him and avoid a crash, but man...  His clothes were ripped, his entire body was skinned, and he ended up breaking his arm when he rolled on it.  Thankfully, he was wearing a helmet.  If that had happened to someone not wearing a helmet...  who knows what could've happened.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ohh... I know this feeling, I had similar situation with my cat, normally he always returned in the evening, after 2 days he returned with injured tail ( it was looking like someone did this to him) and he was scared even of me, I was crying in the last day before he returned, I hope you'll find your dog



Thank you... the day before he went missing he seemed kind of scared like someone hurt him which made me upset because he was such a loving boy. My heart feels torn up.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Thank you... the day before he went missing he seemed kind of scared like someone hurt him which made me upset because he was such a loving boy. My heart feels torn up.


Have you started putting posters on the streets and asking to your neighbors? It's important to take action in this sort of situation.
I hope you find him soon.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Have you started putting posters on the streets and asking to your neighbors? It's important to take action in this sort of situation.
> I hope you find him soon.



I can't afford to do that, and I don't have a driver's license to get to the library. I wish I could. The neighborhood I live in is full of sketchy untrustworthy people though, no dogs get returned, no ones stuff gets returned, etc. I'm one of the only people who would do that sadly enough. Someone probably took him for a Christmas present.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> I can't afford to do that, and I don't have a driver's license to get to the library. I wish I could. The neighborhood I live in is full of sketchy untrustworthy people though, no dogs get returned, no ones stuff gets returned, etc. I'm one of the only people who would do that sadly enough. Someone probably took him for a Christmas present.


Sorry to hear :/
Maybe consider other options, like asking the local animal shelters , the local council or putting an advert in the newspaper.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Yeah


Sarachaga said:


> Sorry to hear :/
> Maybe consider other options, like asking the local animal shelters , the local council or putting an advert in the newspaper.



Yeah, but sadly he won't be in a shelter, he'll be in someones house. I guess I have to literally walk around my neighborhood and see if I can find him in someones fence. The place I'm staying at has a broken fence but he always came back so I was never worried.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> I can't afford to do that, and I don't have a driver's license to get to the library. I wish I could. The neighborhood I live in is full of sketchy untrustworthy people though, no dogs get returned, no ones stuff gets returned, etc. I'm one of the only people who would do that sadly enough. Someone probably took him for a Christmas present.


Maybe it's stupid you can look for his photos and make a public post thst your dog is missing


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Maybe it's stupid you can look for his photos and make a public post thst your dog is missing



That's a good idea, I'll do that.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> I can't afford to do that, and I don't have a driver's license to get to the library. I wish I could. The neighborhood I live in is full of sketchy untrustworthy people though, no dogs get returned, no ones stuff gets returned, etc. I'm one of the only people who would do that sadly enough. Someone probably took him for a Christmas present.



That sucks, I am sorry to hear that. It's like losing a family member.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Omg I literally just found my dog, but hes in bad mental shape for some reason. He wouldn't move when I called his name which isn't like him at all. He had dirt all over him, so I gave him a warm bath and then I put him in warm blankets by my heater. He acted like someone hurt him or he got raped by a dog or something. I'm so scared he won't be happy anymore and I'm definitely putting him on a leash for now on.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Omg I literally just found my dog, but hes in bad mental shape for some reason. He wouldn't move when I called his name which isn't like him at all. He had dirt all over him, so I gave him a warm bath and then I put him in warm blankets by my heater. He acted like someone hurt him or he got raped by a dog or something. I'm so scared he won't be happy anymore and I'm definitely putting him on a leash for now on.


Calm down he'll be fine, now he's in shock, just take care of him, my cat was the same,he quicky ran into my house and was hiding under the table, he was scared of people for a while


----------



## lockaboss (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey lockaboss! I looked but it said I had an issue downloading the thumbnail.


Thats strange i didnt have a thumbnail :/
 mabey try this www.furaffinity.net: character ref by lockaboss


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Omg I literally just found my dog, but hes in bad mental shape for some reason. He wouldn't move when I called his name which isn't like him at all. He had dirt all over him, so I gave him a warm bath and then I put him in warm blankets by my heater. He acted like someone hurt him or he got raped by a dog or something. I'm so scared he won't be happy anymore and I'm definitely putting him on a leash for now on.



He just got a dose of reality outside the yard.  Check him for punctures, and any other physical damage.  If none, then it'll be fine.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Omg I literally just found my dog, but hes in bad mental shape for some reason. He wouldn't move when I called his name which isn't like him at all. He had dirt all over him, so I gave him a warm bath and then I put him in warm blankets by my heater. He acted like someone hurt him or he got raped by a dog or something. I'm so scared he won't be happy anymore and I'm definitely putting him on a leash for now on.



Dogs don't rape.

But humans do.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Dogs don't rape.
> 
> But humans do.



Dominance behavior can replicate the physical aspects of it.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Yeah that's what I meant, i didn't know what else to say, good lord I need help.

I hope he gets better because he won't eat. He drank some water for me but threw it up.  

I hope someone didn't give him poisoned food or something.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Yeah that's what I meant, i didn't know what else to say, good lord I need help.
> 
> I hope he gets better because he won't eat. He drank some water for me but threw it up.
> 
> I hope someone didn't give him poisoned food or something.



Pay attention to his next bowel movement to see if he is having issues, or if he starts exhibiting weight loss.  If he doesn't take in water within the next day, and keep it down, he may need a trip to the vet where they can Sub-Q fluids to him.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Buenos noches Furries!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> I remember being at this block party a couple years ago.  The street was this really big hill that went for about 1/3 mile before ending at a dead end.  It was getting late so the adults sent all of their kids home so they could drink and have fun at the party.  Well, not all of us went home...  Some of us grabbed our bikes and went to the top of the hill, and started racing each other down the hill.
> 
> Now this hill was steep, and I mean *steep*.   Like you look at it and you go "DAMN that's a steep hill", maybe 35 degree grade?  After a couple races some people got bored and switched from biking to scootering, and _that's_ when it got bad.  First race everyone was fine, but the second race, one kid on a scooter lost control halfway down and bailed out.  Luckily the kid behind him was still using his bike and managed to dodge him and avoid a crash, but man...  His clothes were ripped, his entire body was skinned, and he ended up breaking his arm when he rolled on it.  Thankfully, he was wearing a helmet.  If that had happened to someone not wearing a helmet...  who knows what could've happened.


Oops! Hell, no telling how many concussions I suffered back then. Probably why I am such a weirdo now.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos noches Furries!


Gute Nacht


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Gute Nacht


Hi Sarachaga!! Coffee is in my hand!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Howl's everybody doing?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl's everybody doing?



Tired

Was the truck worth picking up?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Omg I literally just found my dog, but hes in bad mental shape for some reason. He wouldn't move when I called his name which isn't like him at all. He had dirt all over him, so I gave him a warm bath and then I put him in warm blankets by my heater. He acted like someone hurt him or he got raped by a dog or something. I'm so scared he won't be happy anymore and I'm definitely putting him on a leash for now on.


Glad you found him!  Give him love & attention and maybe a trip to the vet if things don’t improve.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Tired
> 
> Was the truck worth picking up?


Nope. Wasn't in very good shape. Which sucks. But maybe after Christmas.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Sarachaga!! Coffee is in my hand!


Perfect! Drinking coffee too and shopping for food for the next few days!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> Yeah that's what I meant, i didn't know what else to say, good lord I need help.
> 
> I hope he gets better because he won't eat. He drank some water for me but threw it up.
> 
> I hope someone didn't give him poisoned food or something.


He could have just ate something on his own that he shouldn't have. Or he might have gotten into a fight with another dog or dogs. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. Wasn't in very good shape. Which sucks. But maybe after Christmas.



I just seen one in Huntsville CL for $2500 at a dealer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Perfect! Drinking coffee too and shopping for food for the next few days!


About to go grocery shopping with bhutrflai myself. She has some baking to do tonight. Mistake cake is an awesome dessert. It is like a cheesecake brownie. So freakin delicious.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl's everybody doing?


Great! Just filled out the background check for the 7.62x54R Molot VEPR I ordered back in early November. CA makes buying a gun a royal pain in the ass but I’m in the home stretch now. That baby should by in my hands shortly after the New Year. I’m excited to take it to the range!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I just seen one in Huntsville CL for $2500 at a dealer.


Yeah, a little far to go for a vehicle. And $2500 was all I was gonna offer, but the dual thermostat for the ac/heater wasnt working, one back window didn't work. And I think the windshield leaked for I could hear water sloshing around in the dash. No thanks.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl's everybody doing?


Great


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Great! Just filled out the background check for the 7.62x54R Molot VEPR I ordered back in early November. CA makes buying a gun a royal pain in the ass but I’m in the home stretch now. That baby should by in my hands shortly after the New Year. I’m excited to take it to the range!


Yay! Another gun lover like myself!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yay! Another gun lover like myself!


I wish I could fire from any gun, but I only was shooting from Glock 9... And shooting range is expensive...


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2017)

Been hiding away a bit...seems kinda gloomy here? So many threads about what folks hate, and all. That, and Christmas tends to be a pretty lonely, time, so it's been hard to engage as much here and be upbeat, as I usually do, as I'm finding it hard to find as much I can relate to? Also, Holiday blues, I guess.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> Been hiding away a bit...seems kinda gloomy here? So many threads about what folks hate, and all. That, and Christmas tends to be a pretty lonely, time, so it's been hard to engage as much here and be upbeat, as I usually do, as I'm finding it hard to find as much I can relate to? Also, Holiday blues, I guess.


Oh Simo!! We're happy to see you!! Merry Christmas my little skunk friend! And you won't find any hate around me!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I wish I could fire from any gun, but I only was shooting from Glock 9... And shooting range is expensive...


Shooting in general can be expensive.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2017)

My parents and my brother are coming tonight and I can't wait to see them :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

So what is Satan Clause bringing everybody?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> My parents and my brother are coming tonight and I can't wait to see them :3


Pawsome!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Shooting in general can be expensive.


1. In USA you just can have a gun, in Poland it's VERY hard to get license for gun,ans even when you get this license you only can have a pistol
2. Yeah it's expensive, but I still have ASG


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So what is Satan Clause bringing everybody?


A raspberry pi and a computer monitor ^^

Thank you Satan Clause


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh Simo!! We're happy to see you!! Merry Christmas my little skunk friend! And you won't find any hate around me!



Aw, thanks! Just seemed really dark, skimming the various threads. Maybe I'll try to start some about things I love/like, and see if others chime in:

Such as :Art, other that furry art? Indie and Foreign Films? Architecture? And there must be others, though maybe more obscure.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> 1. In USA you just can have a gun, in Poland it's VERY hard to get license for gun,ans even when you get this license you only can have a pistol
> 2. Yeah it's expensive, but I still have ASG


Yeah, 'Mericans got it made. I carry my sidearm everyday! I put it on my belt before I even put my wallet in my pants.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So what is Satan Clause bringing everybody?


Idk. But I think that it will be something good, I like christmas beacuse it's time when my parents for a while dont care about my school, spend time with family and we just... Don't think about all the problems, ehhh when I get back to school i have german test...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, thanks! Just seemed really dark, skimming the various threads. Maybe I'll try to start some about things I love/like, and see if others chine in:
> 
> Such as :Art, other that furry art? Indie and Foreign Films? Architecture? And there must be others, though maybe more obscure.


Yeah, unfortunately hate has become a mainstream thing again. In my 42 years I have never seen it this bad. Even during the racial crisis of the late 80s early 90s it wasnt this bad. It just boils down to mean people just suck!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, 'Mericans got it made. I carry my sidearm everyday! I put it on my belt before I even put my wallet in my pants.


Nooo I don't wanted to say something like this, but it's still easier to get than in Europe, and I think that right to have a weapon is good beacuse even when there are a terrorist or something like that you just can defend yourself


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Idk. But I think that it will be something good, I like christmas beacuse it's time when my parents for a while dont care about my school, spend time with family and we just... Don't think about all the problems, ehhh when I get back to school i have german test...


No slekis es Douche? Is that how you say I dont speak German?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Nooo I don't wanted to say something like this, but it's still easier to get than in Europe, and I think that right to have a weapon is good beacuse even when there are a terrorist or something like that you just can defend yourself


Yeah, not too many terrorist around here. But we do have plenty of dumbass racist rednecks and wanna be thugs.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No slekis es Douche? Is that how you say I dont speak German?


Idk I don't know nothing from german, I don't know how I had 2 (in poland we have marks from 1 to 6, 1 is the worst) from this in the last year


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, thanks! Just seemed really dark, skimming the various threads. Maybe I'll try to start some about things I love/like, and see if others chime in:
> 
> Such as :Art, other that furry art? Indie and Foreign Films? Architecture? And there must be others, though maybe more obscure.


You're welcome!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, not too many terrorist around here. But we do have plenty of dumbass racist rednecks and wanna be thugs.


Well,if someone wants to do a robbery or kill someone, he will get the gun anyway, even when it's illegal


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well,if someone wants to do a robbery or kill someone, he will get the gun anyway, even when it's illegal


There are just as many illegal guns here as legal ones. Sad as hell, but it is what it is. And it is good to just get a concealed weapons permit so the bad guys don't know you are armed.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There are just as many illegal guns here as legal ones. Sad as hell, but it is what it is. And it is good to just get a concealed weapons permit so the bad guys don't know you are armed.


In Poland you probably will not be shot by a "dres", only stabbed or beaten until loss of consciousness if you don' give then wallet or your phone, sometimes even when you give them everything they want they're stabbing you, but they're mainly in the big cities and at a later time


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Haha.  Furry reference on Gumball lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Haha.  Furry reference on Gumball lol


Really? What?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> 1. In USA you just can have a gun, in Poland it's VERY hard to get license for gun,ans even when you get this license you only can have a pistol
> 2. Yeah it's expensive, but I still have ASG


And in the US there are rules about gun ownership.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And in the US there are rules about gun ownership.


Ok, I didn't knew, I'm sorry if offt offended you


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Really? What?



Darwin asked Gumball if he was searching his own name on the internet again.  He started twitching into a flashback, and it was showing furry art of his character lol.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Shooting in general can be expensive.


Yeah ammo is NOT cheap. 

Still worth it to murder paper zombies.  Gotta prepare for the inevitable zombie apocalypse.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Yeah ammo is NOT cheap.
> 
> Still worth it to murder paper zombies.  Gotta prepare for the inevitable zombie apocalypse.



Am I bad to think that's exactly what this planet needs?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, 'Mericans got it made. I carry my sidearm everyday! I put it on my belt before I even put my wallet in my pants.


If I tried that in CA they’d toss my ass in jail & throw away the key!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Am I bad to think that's exactly what this planet needs?


Emmm... No, if we're talking about eliminating bad people


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, thanks! Just seemed really dark, skimming the various threads. Maybe I'll try to start some about things I love/like, and see if others chime in:
> 
> Such as :Art, other that furry art? Indie and Foreign Films? Architecture? And there must be others, though maybe more obscure.



Ooh, architecture you say? Let's see if anyone can guess what country this is in:


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Ooh, architecture you say? Let's see if anyone can guess what country this is in:


No clue but I LOVE that style of architecture!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Ooh, architecture you say? Let's see if anyone can guess what country this is in:



Louise Rayner was the painter, if anyone wants a hint.


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Ooh, architecture you say? Let's see if anyone can guess what country this is in:



Austria? Hungary?


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 23, 2017)

No one has it yet...


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2017)

Iceland?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

It's Chester


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 23, 2017)

noooope. Want me to reveal, or are a couple more guesses waiting?


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's Chester



CORRRECTO!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ok, I didn't knew, I'm sorry if offt offended you


I am not that easily offended. You're cool buddy! Dont sweat it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> CORRRECTO!



That painter would sit at various corners in Chester, and paint what he seen in that direction.  That particular piece is of Chester's Row.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey Furries. Going grocery shopping. Later!!


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That painter would sit at various corners in Chester, and paint what he seen in that direction.  That particular piece is of Chester's Row.



I had no idea about that. But yeah, this is Chester. I haven't been to the UK but I think a lot of the regional cities look quite central European. Knew it'd throw a few of y'all off



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Furries. Going grocery shopping. Later!!



See ya Okami!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I had no idea about that. But yeah, this is Chester. I haven't been to the UK but I think a lot of the regional cities look quite central European. Knew it'd throw a few of y'all off
> 
> 
> 
> See ya Okami!



He actually has quite a large collection of street paintings.  Just search his name: Louise Rayner


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2017)

When you said Chester, I thought of Chester, PA: A rough area, outside of Philadelphia: But I knew it wasn't that:







The UK has a much better Chester.

Sad, though...


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> When you said Chester, I thought of Chester, PA: A rough area, outside of Philadelphia: But I knew it wasn't that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one has interesting looking houses though, on the right. But yeah, looks a bit rough


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> That one has interesting looking houses though, on the right. But yeah, looks a bit rough



Yeah, at one point, it would have had some curious architecture, to be sure. But yes, among some of the rougher parts of the NE coast.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)

It's terrible...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

Facebook buy and sell... quality stuff here


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2017)

Er...maybe we should post ponies...or flowers? : P


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 23, 2017)

Baby donkeys?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

Anyone remember that weird laughing fox......


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

I literally made a tester for that lol


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2017)

Huh, in ways Fennecs seem like the Chihuahua of foxes...small, and a bit yappy, after seeing that video! : P


----------



## Mabus (Dec 23, 2017)

*does wolf stuff* :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

*Keeps doing Sergally things*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *does wolf stuff* :3



Same. *chases down elk and eats it*


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 23, 2017)

Just spent an entire day working on my rc plane for nothing.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 23, 2017)

all because I cant find the right screws.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> all because I cant find the right screws.


Always a good idea to keep spares


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

What the hell... Shell advertising on National Geographic. Fuck you, Murdoch.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> God I miss the 80s. Fun times!


Personally it’s the late 90s I miss.  Out the end of the recession, the party scene in full swing, yet no 9/11 or similar having yet happened to ruin the vibe.  That time was just wonderful.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Personally it’s the late 90s I miss.  Out the end of the recession, the party scene in full swing, yet no 9/11 or similar having yet happened to ruin the vibe.  That time was just wonderful.



Yeah, except we'd been messing up the Middle East up to that point, which is why Saudi Arabia terrorized us... and then we went and bitch slapped Iran instead. Whee! We're not altruistic... we only fight wars for money and oil. We're the schoolyard bullies kicking the others kids anthills.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Always a good idea to keep spares


I wish I had some in the first place!



backpawscratcher said:


> Personally it’s the late 90s I miss. Out the end of the recession, the party scene in full swing, yet no 9/11 or similar having yet happened to ruin the vibe. That time was just wonderful.


With the way things are going we will get back their in a few years. What isn't the same is your own perception of the world around you. I was born in 91 and don't remember anything about that time other than the cartoons n' stuff.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 23, 2017)

Should I wrap my presents are put them in bags?


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 23, 2017)

guys 1000 page hype


----------



## Rant (Dec 23, 2017)

Ok someone is reporting my pose ref of sushi table lady. Seriously? Everything is covered! Is it cause it was human? Wtf guys /end rant


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> Should I wrap my presents are put them in bags?



I put small items in gift bags, and wrap bigger things.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

Rant said:


> Ok someone is reporting my pose ref of sushi table lady. Seriously? Everything is covered! Is it cause it was human? Wtf guys /end rant


Ummm yeah... beacause its raw fish, raw fish can make someone sick so it must've killed somones family member so now they are offended by the sushi so they reported you


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> Should I wrap my presents are put them in bags?


I wrap with paper then I duct tape the fuck out of it, put it in a bigger box, wrap with even more ductape, then wrap with paper


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I wrap with paper then I duct tape the fuck out of it, put it in a bigger box, wrap with even more ductape, then wrap with paper



Wrap with baling wire between layers, and they can't cut if off, either lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Wrap with baling wire between layers, and they can't cut if off, either lol


You shouldn't have told me that xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

All's quiet on the western front. Howl is everyone tonight?


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 23, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> guys 1000 page hype


Just about there. And I said I would only post in this thread once...


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Merry Christmas.


Also Merry Christmas to you!
And to errbody else should I not be back here between now and then


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

1000th page by Christmas!!!


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 23, 2017)

help tangled up in tape!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> help tangled up in tape!


Awooo!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

73 more posts


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 73 more posts


We can do it!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

70 now, actually.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Maybe everyone should be chatting more.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

It's not going to take nearly as long as you think.  There's a bunch of 1-3am posters.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Personally it’s the late 90s I miss.  Out the end of the recession, the party scene in full swing, yet no 9/11 or similar having yet happened to ruin the vibe.  That time was just wonderful.


Most of the 90s were rough years for me.  College, building moutains of debt and earning a noob’s salary after I graduated. 1999-2005 were my best years. That’s when I met my (now ex) wife, had my son, got to work on games that are still the stars on my resume and made more than a million dollars! Alas, I lost it all by 2009. Divorce, Great Recession, housing market crash all at once. Oy! Easy come, easy go.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Any special plans for the holidays?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Most of the 90s were rough years for me.  College, building moutains of debt and earning a noob’s salary after I graduated. 1999-2005 were my best years. That’s when I met my (now ex) wife, had my son, got to work on games that are still the stars on my resume and made more than a million dollars! Alas, I lost it all by 2009. Divorce, Great Recession, housing market crash all at once. Oy! Easy come, easy go.


Wow.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Most of the 90s were rough years for me.  College, building moutains of debt and earning a noob’s salary after I graduated. 1999-2005 were my best years. That’s when I met my (now ex) wife, had my son, got to work on games that are still the stars on my resume and made more than a million dollars! Alas, I lost it all by 2009. Divorce, Great Recession, housing market crash all at once. Oy! Easy come, easy go.


Merry Christmas Telnac!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Most of the 90s were rough years for me.  College, building moutains of debt and earning a noob’s salary after I graduated. 1999-2005 were my best years. That’s when I met my (now ex) wife, had my son, got to work on games that are still the stars on my resume and made more than a million dollars! Alas, I lost it all by 2009. Divorce, Great Recession, housing market crash all at once. Oy! Easy come, easy go.



Zoinkies, that must have been rough! Kind of why I'm afraid to get married. I feel like eventually, I'll be a jerk, or she will, and then boom there goes my life!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Zoinkies, that must have been rough! Kind of why I'm afraid to get married. I feel like eventually, I'll be a jerk, or she will, and then boom there goes my life!



That's what legally binding prenuptials are for.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Zoinkies, that must have been rough! Kind of why I'm afraid to get married. I feel like eventually, I'll be a jerk, or she will, and then boom there goes my life!


Marriage is a job like no other. You have to work at it. You both have to want it. My wife and I have been together almost 20 years! Married almost 18! There have been good times and bad. Alot more good than bad. She is my soulmate! I couldn't imagine life without her, nor would I want to. We make a great team! I Love Her More Than ANYTHING!!! You can make it happen.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's what legally binding prenuptials are for.




Or just don't get married.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Marriage is a partnership! And it is a union between two people that brings them together as one! It is a special thing!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> help tangled up in tape!


Why are you tangled in tape? Wrapping presents?


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 23, 2017)

We are about to do this


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Marriage is a partnership! And it is a union between two people that brings them together as one! It is a special thing!



She was one with my bank account maybe lol


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 23, 2017)

Hate this computer Can't even do simple things on it sometimes.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 23, 2017)

This is my favorite facebook page.. It just says the current police reports in my province xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> We are about to do this


About to do what?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's what legally binding prenuptials are for.



Yeah, so you start off the marriage without fully trusting each other then... >_<



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Marriage is a job like no other. You have to work at it. You both have to want it. My wife and I have been together almost 20 years! Married almost 18! There have been good times and bad. Alot more good than bad. She is my soulmate! I couldn't imagine life without her, nor would I want to. We make a great team! I Love Her More Than ANYTHING!!! You can make it happen.



I'm glad to hear that! Just makes me more scared, though.


----------



## bo! (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Marriage is a job like no other. You have to work at it. You both have to want it. My wife and I have been together almost 20 years! Married almost 18! There have been good times and bad. Alot more good than bad. She is my soulmate! I couldn't imagine life without her, nor would I want to. We make a great team! I Love Her More Than ANYTHING!!! You can make it happen.


this is so sweet


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About to do what?


reach 1000 pages


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25639
> This is my favorite facebook page.. It just says the current police reports in my province xD


Oops. Not again!


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 23, 2017)

98 BOIS


----------



## bo! (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About to do what?


*this*


----------



## bo! (Dec 23, 2017)

wish we had a proper chat room. we should make a discord server or something!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Marriage is a partnership! And it is a union between two people that brings them together as one! It is a special thing!




I'll pass

@Telnac Man that is rough
Good vibes for a lotto win to balence karma in your future


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

bo! said:


> wish we had a proper chat room. we should make a discord server or something!


Nope.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2017)

Time to bake some cakes and wash dishes. Brb.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 23, 2017)

bo! said:


> wish we had a proper chat room. we should make a discord server or something!


I have made a discord server


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Merry Christmas Telnac!


Thanks!  Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

39 more after this.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

I hope page 1000 won’t be a bunch of “in” posts. Eh, who am I kidding?  It totally will, which will rob it of being anything special.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 23, 2017)

Lol, the only one that matters is the first.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, Figured I'd try and fill my daily quota of Human Interaction. Yo people, How's it going? Lookin forward to the Holidays?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I hope page 1000 won’t be a bunch of “in” posts. Eh, who am I kidding?  It totally will, which will rob it of being anything special.


Come on, I wanna be 1st poster on page 1000!!! Gotta be first!!!!!!

XD


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Well, Figured I'd try and fill my daily quota of Human Interaction. Yo people, How's it going? Lookin forward to the Holidays?


I finished my holiday shopping today. Oy, this weekend every parking lot is worse than Walmart usually is!  I saw 3 ppl bump other cars & just drive off. No note, no nothing.  Just “F you” as a way of saying Merry Christmas. 

Still in a good mood about the gun tho so that didn’t break my cheer.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

Did you know sending me a pm around this time scares the fuck out of me beacuse i think its a mod sending me a ban message.... Thanks @SveltColt xD


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Did you know sending me a pm around this time scares the fuck out of me beacuse i think its a mod sending me a ban message.... Thanks @SveltColt xD


*Lol*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Did you know sending me a pm around this time scares the fuck out of me beacuse i think its a mod sending me a ban message.... Thanks @SveltColt xD



You exist, therefore you must suck on the ban hammer lol


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Did you know sending me a pm around this time scares the fuck out of me beacuse i think its a mod sending me a ban message.... Thanks @SveltColt xD


ha ha get spooked


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> When you said Chester, I thought of Chester, PA: A rough area, outside of Philadelphia: But I knew it wasn't that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's not too far east of my home town, 30 minute drive.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

So close to that magical page lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So close to that magical page lol


You can almost taste it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Awoooo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Not there yet!?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Well. Its official. I am now 42. Yay!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 24, 2017)

23 more replies to go.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

My kids like to laugh at me and tell me I was in daycare with Jesus!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Its official. I am now 42. Yay!


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My kids like to laugh at me and tell me I was in daycare with Jesus!



My social security card is a rock lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Happy birthday!!!


Thank You!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

18


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My social security card is a rock lol


You got a rock?! Mine is just dust!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 18


Youngin


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You got a rock?! Mine is just dust!



I must have got the new version lol

4.5 months until 39


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Youngin



That was posts until 1000

Now 14


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Its official. I am now 42. Yay!


Happy birthday!  Must have been rough as a kid having a birthday so close to Christmas.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Noice!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

POST


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

I feel young, 9 more months till im 19


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> POST


Yup. Lots of +1s 

Including this


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Happy birthday!  Must have been rough as a kid having a birthday so close to Christmas.


Thanks! And it wasnt too bad.I always got more money.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

I WILL WIN PAGE 1000!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I WILL WIN PAGE 1000!


Never!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

You sure? There are tactics available to change that outcome lol


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 24, 2017)

ooooooh, nearly 1000 pages!!!!


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 24, 2017)

It's Over Anakin! I have the Highground! 

Are we there yet?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

Waka waka im a potatofur


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You sure? There are tactics available to change that outcome lol


I am invincible!! The Black Knight always triumphs!!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Make Fur Affinity Great Again


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 24, 2017)

sucker!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Make Fur Affinity Great Again


Your it!!!


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 24, 2017)

Scalies Rule?

Are we just gonna Spout stuff till it happens?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

Like this


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

ARGH I LOST ya'll furfuks


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Your it!!!


*Lol* next to the top is ok by me


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

Or you can delete enough posts to put yourself on top lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

PAGE 1000 YOU GLIP GLOPS


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

@Ravofox wins the 1000 page award


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I hope page 1000 won’t be a bunch of “in” posts. Eh, who am I kidding?  It totally will, which will rob it of being anything special.


As the Prophecy foretold, this kinda feels empty.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

We have arrived in the Promised Land!  Praise furry Jeezus!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

I think when I got on FA the first time, a year and a half ago, it was in the 600s. I think..


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 24, 2017)

GOD, I WON! I like to thank everyone who posted for making this possible


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok, party's over for me.  

Y'all have a good night!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> @Ravofox wins the 1000 page award


I dunno. So far ppl quoting me is putting me in page 1000 a lot so I might just win page 1000


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Ok, party's over for me.
> 
> Y'all have a good night!


Goodnight


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I dunno. So far ppl quoting me is putting me in page 1000 a lot so I might just win page 1000



True! And, there's always page 2000 to aspire to


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 24, 2017)

ps was kinda late posting this


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 25645
> ps was kinda late posting this


Not late. Still on page 1000


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> We have arrived to the Promised Land!  Prause furry Jeezus!



LOL


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, a thousand pages. I guess the next milestone is 10000


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> GOD, I WON! I like to thank everyone who posted for making this possible



*suddenly wants to watch Robin Hood again*


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Wow, a thousand pages. I guess the next milestone is 10000


 I’ll be an old man by then!  

Oh wait, I already am.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Wow, a thousand pages. I guess the next milestone is 10000



AAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!! *faints*


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!! *faints*


It will happen. Have faith in furry jesus


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> LOL


I love this!!!


----------



## Mabus (Dec 24, 2017)

Wooooooooooof! :V


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok party’s over. Time to watch Robin Hood.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Wooooooooooof! :V


Awoof


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It will happen. Have faith in furry jesus


And you win the last in page 1000 award. Congrats!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> And you win the last in page 1000 award. Congrats!


Thanks. My life is now fulfilled xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

In the Furry Fandom WE ARE ALL WINNERS!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Thanks. My life is now fulfilled xD



All your dreams will now be fulfilled.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Ok party’s over. Time to watch Robin Hood.



The Disney movies aren't in netflix anymore. :/


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> All your dreams will now be fulfilled.


Uh. That'd be...interesting... xp


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> The Disney movies aren't in netflix anymore. :/


Yea... I think I heard somewhere that Disney is gonna try and do it's own service. So, it's pulling all it's stuff off of Netflix and Such to make people switch.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Uh. That'd be...interesting... xp



*Trump disappears* Oh. Dang! That was cool.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 24, 2017)

I am an edge lord... I own fishnet gloves now


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 24, 2017)

Wait holy crap its 1 am why am I awake


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Furries! Time for bed! Goodnight all!!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Merry Christmas Furries! Time for bed! Goodnight all!!


Goodnight!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *Trump disappears* Oh. Dang! That was cool.


In my case more like everyone disappears and the oceans are turned into booze


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 24, 2017)

OH! Fuck, It's Christmas Eve. I should probably get some sleep so I can tolerate Family Members tomorrow/I guess technically today. Night Guys and or Gals.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

1 hour and 15 mins till im off work at 12am, I miss working a fulltime day job


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> In my case more like everyone disappears and the oceans are turned into booze



Gives a new meaning to "drunk as a fish."


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 24, 2017)

I already had two christmas today, Being my family's and my mom's, and tomorrow I'll have my dad's christmas


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Merry Christmas Furries! Time for bed! Goodnight all!!


Sleep well!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> The Disney movies aren't in netflix anymore. :/


I have it... on VHS.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I already had two christmas today, Being my family's and my mom's, and tomorrow I'll have my dad's christmas


My son has a similar arrangement. He’s ok with it b/c he gets gifts from me that his mom would never agree with and I’m ok with it because I don’t have to put up with her crap. Makes for a better Christmas all around.


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 24, 2017)

DVDs forever! I much prefer owning a show or film physically, feels much more secure. But...I don't have Robin Hood yet


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Most of the 90s were rough years for me.  College, building moutains of debt and earning a noob’s salary after I graduated. 1999-2005 were my best years. That’s when I met my (now ex) wife, had my son, got to work on games that are still the stars on my resume and made more than a million dollars! Alas, I lost it all by 2009. Divorce, Great Recession, housing market crash all at once. Oy! Easy come, easy go.


Sorry to hear that it all turned sour.  The good thing is that you have your son though.  Easily worth a seven figure amount that.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Its official. I am now 42. Yay!


Happy birthday


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Its official. I am now 42. Yay!


Congrats!
(Also that's a great age according to h2g2 )


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 24, 2017)

Awww man, missed page 1000.  Oh well.  Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

What do some furries find enjoyable about role playing? Like hell, looking at some of the rp's in this forum it looks like walls of long ass plot text and then my horrible memory kicks in then I forget what just happened..
Then sometimes they bring in thier fetishes into the role play and its like "what the fuck???? What do you find enjoyable about a 50 foot tall anthro???"
I don't even understand the concept or anything of fetishes at all. like I make jokes about them all the time but what are they???

It's 2am and I can't sleep and for some reason I feel like ranting on whatever this was


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

*Screams in mental pain* I missed 1000 page, and merry christmas everyone


----------



## 134 (Dec 24, 2017)

I wish everyone a merry/furry Christmas, I can't post much because I'm at a Family Meeting And I don't have a Laptop And writing in my Phone is cancer because of German autocorrection (I Think you can see why)
See You Soon When I'M back at my pc!
Greetings from the fluffiest wolfo on this Forum, Nimilex.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't even understand the concept or anything of fetishes at all. like I make jokes about them all the time but what are they???


Hard to explain to someone that doesn't have any.  A fetish is a subconscious attraction, a definite and automatic desire towards having, wearing, or just being around a particular thing or towards a particular situation.  It doesn't even need to be sexual (but let's face it, a lot of the time that's how it manifests), but it's something that brings a positive emotional or erotic response in you.

Not that an innocent and angelic old silverback like me has anything going on like that of course


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2017)

I missed page 1,000 too! 

God damn it. Time to commit sudoku and solve seppuku!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 24, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> So I have a question - until I get the iPad Pro I've promised myself and draw something that you'll all no doubt find comically shit I've shrunk and colourised part of a photo I use as my computer desktop into a quick and dirty avatar.  Thought it would be better than that great big "YEAH, I'M A GUY!!!" gender symbol.  But obviously someone owns the original photo I've based this on, so I'm feeling a bit guilty about changing it.  Is it OK to do this, or should I just suck it up and put the circle/arrowhead thing back?


Turns out iPad Pros are entirely optional to the drawing process .  Came up with this fella spending a couple of hours with just a mouse and a copy of Pixelmator for Mac.  Much happier now.  Feels better using something I've done myself.

(You're all still allowed to say it's comically shit, but I'm actually quite proud of it)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=318902418610991


I like how he just accepts his defeat in the end, like, why even try.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

I think I figured out the best way to make jehovah witnesses stop coming to my house, just answer the door in a fursuit. Beacause I sure the hell won't go into a house with a furry in it and they shouldn't too if they have common sense

Now all I need is a fursuit to try this


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 24, 2017)

Damn it, I missed page 1000!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I think I figured out the best way to make jehovah witnesses stop coming to my house, just answer the door in a fursuit. Beacause I sure the hell won't go into a house with a furry in it and they shouldn't too if they have common sense
> 
> Now all I need is a fursuit to try this


Just tell them you're the anti-christ, works for me.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy birthday @Okami_No_Heishi and Merry Christmas eve/Merry Christmas (who's already a day ahead) to everyone


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just tell them you're the anti-christ, works for me.


I told one to screw off once, beacuse I was working on my car and he wanted to "help" they didn't come back for a few weeks after that


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I told one to screw off once, beacuse I was working on my car and he wanted to "help" they didn't come back for a few weeks after that


Hey you're not banned anymore!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hey you're not banned anymore!


Lol, yeah I got back on friday. But im probably only going to last a week before im banned again


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

So how is christmas going for everyone? ^^


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> So how is christmas going for everyone? ^^


Well, it's tomorrow here for me, (US), but I'm gonna make a peppermint chocolate cheesecake later


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 24, 2017)

HELLO RANDOM PEOPLE!!! I have no conversation topic to add here


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> HELLO RANDOM PEOPLE!!! I have no conversation topic to add here


Hello and good morning (or afternoon)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Hello and good morning (or afternoon)


Afternoon HEHE


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Afternoon HEHE


Yo. How ya doin?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 24, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Yo. How ya doin?


Gud, waddabout u fam?

Lol memes


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just tell them you're the anti-christ, works for me.



I lead them in intellectual circles about their own beliefs and ask them why they're being religiously unethical bigots, using psychological coercion and manipulative tactics to convince people to live and think just like them, and poke holes in their beliefs, etc.

They never come back.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I think I figured out the best way to make jehovah witnesses stop coming to my house, just answer the door in a fursuit. Beacause I sure the hell won't go into a house with a furry in it and they shouldn't too if they have common sense
> 
> Now all I need is a fursuit to try this


I just answer and say “Hi, I’m gay.”
It works really well


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Gud, waddabout u fam?
> 
> Lol memes


I'm doin Fairly Decent.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I just answer and say “Hi, I’m gay.”
> It works really well


Until you meet the dude who insists on “curing” you by “praying the gay away.”  Then it turns into a horror show.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm so flippin gay,
I know you want to pray,
But imma make you pay,
Now you've nothing to say,
Now just go have a good day.


----------



## 134 (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> So how is christmas going for everyone? ^^


It is Fun! We had a Big meal with the Whole Family (14 Person). I finally got an oscilloscope (an Old tectronix) as a Gift


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> It is Fun! We had a Big meal with the Whole Family (14 Person). I finally got an oscilloscope (an Old tectronix) as a Gift



Is it Christmas Day there already?


----------



## 134 (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes


BahgDaddy said:


> Is it Christmas Day there already?


it is the 24. evening
EDIT: In Germany You get your Gifts at christmas evening


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Yes
> 
> it is the 24. evening
> EDIT: In Germany You get your Gifts at christmas evening



Ah, then what do you do on Christmas Day?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 24, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Yes
> 
> it is the 24. evening
> EDIT: In Germany You get your Gifts at christmas evening


There’s that super German efficiency kicking in again


----------



## 134 (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ah, then what do you do on Christmas Day?


You mean the 25. ? We do a small Trip or we just sit around at home And Play Card Games/ Talk.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I lead them in intellectual circles about their own beliefs and ask them why they're being religiously unethical bigots, using psychological coercion and manipulative tactics to convince people to live and think just like them, and poke holes in their beliefs, etc.
> 
> They never come back.


That, too. Haven't seen them for years last time I did that.


----------



## 134 (Dec 24, 2017)

But Mostly we prepare Food for the Second Big Dinner (5 Kilos of expensive   Iberico pig slowly grilled on a Weber Grill)


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Welp I was eating only pierogi, I don't care about other food


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

We take it pretty easy ourselves. No particular plans. Some presents. Nothing big. I do have a Christmas tree in my camper though, and lights on the outside.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

I shouldn't be allowed to wrap presents


----------



## Mabus (Dec 24, 2017)

*gives everybody xmas woofer hugs*


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25667
> I shouldn't be allowed to wrap presents




Epic


----------



## 134 (Dec 24, 2017)

Is that confetti in those Chinese Food boxes?!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

In celebration of the day.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Is that confetti in those Chinese Food boxes?!


Yup filled with confetti


----------



## Mabus (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 25668



That's adorable.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *gives everybody xmas woofer hugs*


*hugs back*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

My advantages: 
Endless amount of profiles can be made.
Endless amount of ip addresses due to vpn.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 25668



Yay! Screwbald / Blotch / Wait, are those the same people or did I just imagine that?


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Yes
> 
> it is the 24. evening
> EDIT: In Germany You get your Gifts at christmas evening



Ah, that was always the tradition in my family, as well, on the Italian side: Christmas eve was this huge night of making lasagna, home-made pizzas, and all kinds of other snack foods, prosciutto, olives, bread, cheese, and LOTS of wine till everyone was quite tipsy, then, we'd open presents. Christmas was always very loud, in my family, when my grandparents and other relatives were around.

Christmas day was dead quiet; everyone was too hungover.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, that was always the tradition in my family, as well, on the Italian side: Christmas eve was this huge night of making lasagna, home-made pizzas, and all kinds of other snack foods, prosciutto, olives, bread, cheese, and LOTS of wine till everyone was quite tipsy, then, we'd open presents. Christmas was always very loud, in my family, when my grandparents and other relatives were around.
> 
> Christmas day was dead quiet; everyone was too hungover.


Wow, Italian food in christmas, it would be great for me


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 25668



Who's the artist?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Who's the artist?


In all honesty im not sure, i found it through google images and posted it because it was festive and adorable.~

^-^
*pats*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Mabus said:


> In all honesty im not sure, i found it through google images and posted it because it was festive and adorable.~
> 
> ^-^
> *pats*



Oh, I think Ravofox had it, it is probably Blotch:

Userpage of Blotch -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Got some hot shit in there.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

It's Blotch, his artist sig is well-known.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Ehh.. Honestly.. I don't really feel "Christmas magic" this time...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's Blotch, his artist sig is well-known.



The first proper furry artist I came across, made me realise that I was a furry, then I said fuck it and got into it more.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

I just thought of something odd: though I look at furry art a good deal, I'm barely aware of the artists. I mean, I am hard pressed to even think of the names of more than a few? This seems odd, being a furry for so long! Let me test my brain: OK, there is MoodyFerret, and.....huh...this gets hard....


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, I think Ravofox had it, it is probably Blotch:
> 
> Userpage of Blotch -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Got some hot shit in there.


OMG.  His stuff is utterly _amazing  _So many layers of detail.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> OMG.  His stuff is utterly _amazing  _So many layers of detail.



Yeah, I'm impressed, there's some serious marksmanship there.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> OMG.  His stuff is utterly _amazing  _So many layers of detail.



You should see his comic style.  It's better than mainstream art sometimes.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Wow, Italian food in christmas, it would be great for me



It really was nice! Also, we'd make home-made Italian sausage, that was always really tasty, the 'sweet' sort, with fennel. Geez, there was a ton of food. 

I'm starting to make my own pizza dough and pizzas again lately; had got out of the habit, but it's pretty easy, to make pizzas at home, especially if you make the dough ahead of time, it will keep in the fridge a few days, and you can then simply roll it out, let it rise (again) and from there, it's pretty easy. And it smells nice, baking.


----------



## 134 (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, that was always the tradition in my family, as well, on the Italian side: Christmas eve was this huge night of making lasagna, home-made pizzas, and all kinds of other snack foods, prosciutto, olives, bread, cheese, and LOTS of wine till everyone was quite tipsy, then, we'd open presents. Christmas was always very loud, in my family, when my grandparents and other relatives were around.
> 
> Christmas day was dead quiet; everyone was too hungover.


Yes we drank lots of wine too
And it is Loud Too, we Are listening to Kelly Family And Billy Idol at the Moment.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You should see his comic style.  It's better than mainstream art sometimes.


Will definitely check his website out. There’s one of the best comic shops in Europe near my office in London.  I wonder if they’ll stock what he’s publishing.  Incredibly talented.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Yes we drank lots of wine too
> And it is Loud Too, we Are listening to Kelly Family And Billy Idol at the Moment.



I think I'd probably pay to see the video, of this holiday dancing, to Billy Idol : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You should see his comic style.  It's better than mainstream art sometimes.



I'd say the trad art here is an par with non-furry art.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 24, 2017)

Damn, just lost an long-time friend because he found out I was friends with this other guy who he _absolutely loathed_ and he couldn't handle it.  I told him that he shouldn't get upset about something that small that barely affected him, then he just removed me as a friend and blocked me on all social media platforms.  He always had an online reputation of being super childish, but I mainly ignored it and we got along fine.  Damn, this really sucks


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Damn, just lost an long-time friend because he found out I was friends with this other guy who he _absolutely loathed_ and he couldn't handle it.  I told him that he shouldn't get upset about something that small that barely affected him, then he just removed me as a friend and blocked me on all social media platforms.  He always had an online reputation of being super childish, but I mainly ignored it and we got along fine.  Damn, this really sucks



It's not your fault at all.  Controlling people like that, have no place in your life as close friends.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Damn, just lost an long-time friend because he found out I was friends with this other guy who he _absolutely loathed_ and he couldn't handle it.  I told him that he shouldn't get upset about something that small that barely affected him, then he just removed me as a friend and blocked me on all social media platforms.  He always had an online reputation of being super childish, but I mainly ignored it and we got along fine.  Damn, this really sucks



That is immature, but why were you knowingly friends with someone your other friend hated? One would expect that to not work for too long.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Damn, just lost an long-time friend because he found out I was friends with this other guy who he _absolutely loathed_ and he couldn't handle it.  I told him that he shouldn't get upset about something that small that barely affected him, then he just removed me as a friend and blocked me on all social media platforms.  He always had an online reputation of being super childish, but I mainly ignored it and we got along fine.  Damn, this really sucks



That does suck, when this happens; sometimes, I have found that I have friends that just do not mix...at all...and even if I consider them both friends, I have to sorta never mention the one to the other...or avoid doing so. 

Never had it come to anything this childish, but in time, I bet you'll feel better.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That is immature, but why were you knowingly friends with someone your other friend hated?



But then again, why not? Huh, Mr. Wolf!! : P I mean, I am friends with various furs here, and they might 'hate' each other, but it doesn't mean I can't still be a friend, to each of them.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

I am so high right now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> But then again, why not? Huh, Mr. Wolf!! : P I mean, I am friends with various furs here, and they might 'hate' each other, but it doesn't mean I can't still be a friend, to each of them.



I try to treat everyone the same. I've been friends with people who disliked each other, and sometimes it is for minor reasons, but if there's serious conflict, they either expect me to take a side, or they get irritated because I am friends with the other one, which makes sense because it feels like betrayal.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I am so high right now.



Lucky! Livin' out there, with all that legal weed! Still waiting on the dispensaries to open here, they've been moving slowly. But it's legal in DC; you can grow 6 or 12 plants per person, I think? So the closer one gets to Washington, DC, the more weed you smell, being smoked, which is nice, as much of it is skunky, and reminds me of skunks.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Emm wait, weed in USA is not legal in all states, most of the states that have legalized weed are on the western coast, am I right?
EDIT: My bad, not only on the western coast, I see that there are some in the east...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Emm wait, weed in USA is not legal in all states, most of the states that have legalized weed are on the western coast, am I right?
> EDIT: My bad, not only on the western coast, I see that there are some in the east...



It's actually illegal at the federal level, but states keep overriding the federal government and making it legal on their own.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's actually illegal at the federal level, but states keep overriding the federal government and making it legal on their own.


Yeah, I've heard about this


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2017)

All the weed, Simo. ALL THE WEED!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Whackwhackawhacka.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Meow Meow I'm a cow


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

It's odd to think that for about 13 years, alcohol was illegal in the US. (1920-1933)

Didn't work very well! I was reading that Maryland decided not to really enforce the law, as the Governor didn't agree with it, and basically gave slaps on the wrists, and sort of overlooked a lot. Baltimore was a huge port for the flow of liquor by sea, along the east coast at that time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> It's odd to think that for about 13 years, alcohol was illegal in the US. (1920-1933)
> 
> Didn't work very well! I was reading that Maryland decided not to really enforce the law, as the Governor didn't agree with it, and basically gave slaps on the wrists, and sort of overlooked a lot. Baltimore was a huge port for the flow of liquor by sea, along the east coast at that time.



War on marijuana started after that.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> It's odd to think that for about 13 years, alcohol was illegal in the US. (1920-1933)
> 
> Didn't work very well! I was reading that Maryland decided not to really enforce the law, as the Governor didn't agree with it, and basically gave slaps on the wrists, and sort of overlooked a lot. Baltimore was a huge port for the flow of liquor by sea, along the east coast at that time.


Well, it was stupid for some reason, beacuse people could drink alcohol, only selling alcohol was illegal, and US Goverement lost from it millions or billions of dollars


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> War on marijuana started after that.



Yep, and curiously this war was heavily supported by the major liquor companies.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, it was stupid for some reason, beacuse people could drink alcohol, only selling alcohol was illegal, and US Goverement lost from it millions or billions of dollars



Yeah, it turned out to be a dumb idea. People still made and drank their own, and the mafia made a fortune, as well!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

"Better to have a short life that is full of what you like doing than a long life spent in a miserable way.And after all, if you do really like what you’re doing, it doesn’t matter what it is, you can eventually turn it – you could eventually become a master of it."


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, this guy was fucked up.

GG Allin - Wikipedia


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, this guy was fucked up.
> 
> GG Allin - Wikipedia



Yep, he sure was!

There was this curious character around here, that reminded me of him in an odd way, did that one song, 'Christmas at K-Mart':

Root Boy Slim - Wikipedia


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep, he sure was!
> 
> There was this curious character around here, that reminded me of him in an odd way, did that one song, 'Christmas at K-Mart':
> 
> Root Boy Slim - Wikipedia



Well sure, but he doesn't seem like a degenerate like GG.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well sure, but he doesn't seem like a degenerate like GG.



Well, to be sure, Root Boy is certainly a much cuddlier version : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Damn, just lost an long-time friend because he found out I was friends with this other guy who he _absolutely loathed_ and he couldn't handle it.  I told him that he shouldn't get upset about something that small that barely affected him, then he just removed me as a friend and blocked me on all social media platforms.  He always had an online reputation of being super childish, but I mainly ignored it and we got along fine.  Damn, this really sucks


Sorry to hear that but tbh he sounds kinda like a butthole who doesn’t deserve your friendship. You’ll find better friends. Let the butthole be forever alone if he’s going to act like that.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, it was stupid for some reason, beacuse people could drink alcohol, only selling alcohol was illegal, and US Goverement lost from it millions or billions of dollars


Yup!  I’m not a fan of weed but it’s impossible to fatally OD on weed, unlike alcohol. When we made alcohol legal we should have legalized & taxed weed too.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Yup!  I’m not a fan of weed but it’s impossible to fatally OD on weed, unlike alcohol. When we made alcohol legal we should have legalized & taxed weed too.


Well I think when weed will be legalized and taxed, it will be better, you know decrease of crimes, more money for goverement, better quality of weed (beacuse you can get weed mixed with tobacco from a dealer)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Usually when we make something illegal it's so the shadow economy can take it over.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Now I'm tipsy, too. This is great.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Now I'm tipsy, too. This is great.



Who knows what crazy thing you might do next! That was me last night; ended up with my housemate and me meeting the neighbor who lives on the first floor of the building sort of randomly, and hanging out all night. Quirky theater sort. Was fun, today is a low key day of rest.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> Who knows what crazy thing you might do next! That was me last night; ended up with my housemate and me meeting the neighbor who lives on the first floor of the building sort of randomly, and hanging out all night. Quirky theater sort. Was fun, today is a low key day of rest.



Getting high and tipsy just makes me fall asleep. LOL I'm like the easiest going person in existence.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Getting high and tipsy just makes me fall asleep. LOL I'm like the easiest going person in existence.



That's odd, if I drink it makes me wide awake. Also, weed has that effect, generally, till it starts to wear off, then, I sleep well.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well I think when weed will be legalized and taxed, it will be better, you know decrease of crimes, more money for goverement, better quality of weed (beacuse you can get weed mixed with tobacco from a dealer)


I don’t care too much about better weed (just the scent of it turns my stomach) but I do care that cocaine is legal for medical use and weed’s not. Seriously, wtf?!  Weed is treated like a deadlier drug than cocaine?!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Hmm... anyone got any furry novels to recommend?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I don’t care too much about better weed (just the scent of it turns my stomach) but I do care that cocaine is legal for medical use and weed’s not. Seriously, wtf?!  Weed is treated like a deadlier drug than cocaine?!


 Weed helped my friend to get out from depression, even her doctor sayed that weed which she is smoking is 100% weed and illegaly is recommending smoking weed to her, and I care about it beacuse I don't want her to get into trouble


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hmm... anyone got any furry novels to recommend?


Read the entire Animorphs series... twice, and all 12 spin-off books. It'll keep you busy, 

Edit: Serious recommendation, btw.  They are _really_ good books


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 24, 2017)

Oooooohhhhh... Hehehe... 3:42 AM... Emmm... Good night everyone


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hmm... anyone got any furry novels to recommend?



I hear Watership Down is an uplifting novel that will in no way scar you for life.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> I hear Watership Down is an uplifting novel that will in no way scar you for life.



Is that so? 

I read all the Redwall books when I was younger, wonder if that counts.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Oooooohhhhh... Hehehe... 3:42 AM... Emmm... Good night everyone



G'night there, and have a nice holiday!



BahgDaddy said:


> Hmm... anyone got any furry novels to recommend?



Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH. Always really loved this.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH


The secret of Nimh?


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> The secret of Nimh?



Yep, was the basis of that!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 24, 2017)

On a personal note, I used to watch Over The Hedge all the time


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> On a personal note, I used to watch Over The Hedge all the time



I'm 22 and I still watch the Lion King.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> On a personal note, I used to watch Over The Hedge all the time




Aw, just looked that up, and looks cute...there's even a skunk, so it had to be good.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> Aw, just looked that up, and looks cute...there's even a skunk, so it had to be good.


I believe Over The Hedge was a dreamworks film


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I don’t care too much about better weed (just the scent of it turns my stomach) but I do care that cocaine is legal for medical use and weed’s not. Seriously, wtf?!  Weed is treated like a deadlier drug than cocaine?!


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hmm... anyone got any furry novels to recommend?



OK, two more that come to mind:

The Wind and The Willows, Kenneth Grahame, 1908.

Also Rudyard Kipling's Jungle Books.

Early examples, but very good ones.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> OK, two more that come to mind:
> 
> The Wind and The Willows, Kenneth Grahame, 1908.
> 
> ...



Read the Jungle Book; Wind and the Willows made me inexorably bored. I've added the NIHM book and Watership Down to why list tho.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


Yup. Cocaine is legal for medical use. When I had surgery for a deviated septum I saw a bottle on the table of meds clearly labeled “cocaine” as they wheeled me into the surgery room. Sure enough, I woke from surgery as high as a kite!  They soaked gauze in the cocaine solution & packed my nose with it. It’s a powerful astringent and one of the best pain relievers known.

I felt like superman and a super genius all rolled into one. I asked for a pad of paper & started writing down what I thought of as  “complex differential equations” just because I could. After I came down (which was NOT fun) I looked at the paper. Even the basic math was dead wrong!  I might have felt like a genius but that stuff is stupidity in a bottle!  Yeah I can see how ppl get hooked on that crap but no thanks. That shit’s a receipe for disaster.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 24, 2017)

I snickered at "complex differential equations"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Yup. Cocaine is legal for medical use. When I had surgery for a deviated septum I saw a bottle on the table of meds clearly labeled “cocaine” as they wheeled me into the surgery room. Sure enough, I woke from surgery as high as a kite!  They soaked gauze in the cocaine solution & packed my nose with it. It’s a powerful astringent and one of the best pain relievers known.
> 
> I felt like superman and a super genius all rolled into one. I asked for a pad of paper & started writing down complex differential equations just because I could. After I came down (which was NOT fun) I looked at the paper. Even the basic math was dead wrong!  I might have felt like a genius but that stuff is stupidity in a bottle!  Yeah I can see how ppl get hooked on that crap but no thanks. That shit’s a receipe for disaster.



"Oh, huh, that must be what stupid people feel like all the time. Bigly sad!"


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Yup. Cocaine is legal for medical use. When I had surgery for a deviated septum I saw a bottle on the table of meds clearly labeled “cocaine” as they wheeled me into the surgery room. Sure enough, I woke from surgery as high as a kite!  They soaked gauze in the cocaine solution & packed my nose with it. It’s a powerful astringent and one of the best pain relievers known.
> 
> I felt like superman and a super genius all rolled into one. I asked for a pad of paper & started writing down complex differential equations just because I could. After I came down (which was NOT fun) I looked at the paper. Even the basic math was dead wrong!  I might have felt like a genius but that stuff is stupidity in a bottle!  Yeah I can see how ppl get hooked on that crap but no thanks. That shit’s a receipe for disaster.




Wow,I learned something today...

I had no idea cocaine had any medicinal purpose nowadays..


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> "Oh, huh, that must be what stupid people feel like all the time. Bigly sad!"


No, the combo of feeling immortal, feeling like you’re a genius and being stupid that’s the receipe for disaster. “Hey, I have. GREAT idea!  Banks have lots of money. I like money. Let’s go break into the bank and get lots of money!  Cops?  Security?  Ha!  I’m bulletproof!”


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> I snickered at "complex differential equations"


Ah well you should. That’s exactly the phrasing that went through my head at the time. What I actually wrote was utter nonsense.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 24, 2017)

"I'll put my muddy boots on Charley Murphy's couch"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> No, the combo of feeling immortal, feeling like you’re a genius and being stupid that’s the receipe for disaster. “Hey, I have. GREAT idea!  Banks have lots of money. I like money. Let’s go break into the bank and get lots of money!  Cops?  Security?  Ha!  I’m bulletproof!”



Dunning-Kruger effect dictates that incompetent people have extremely elevated ideas of their competence. Since you were very incompetent, but believed yourself to be very competent, that was basically Dunning-Kruger to the extreme.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Dunning-Kruger effect dictates that incompetent people have extremely elevated ideas of their competence. Since you were very incompetent, but believed yourself to be very competent, that was basically Dunning-Kruger to the extreme.


Huh. I haven’t heard of that. I’ll look that up!  Thanks!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> I snickered at "complex differential equations"


Edited it to make it clear that’s what I thought I was writing at the time, not that I think that’s what I actually wrote!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Magnavox (Dec 24, 2017)

Official leader of Greatest Korea approves!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


*Lol* too awesome


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> *Lol* too awesome



When it pans to old generals clapping in perfect unison to the beat I fucking lose it every time


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 24, 2017)

My dad's house is awesome, I get another christmas in the morning 

I already know i'm getting the boots I wanted, and an otamatone


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Boopmas Everyfur!!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 24, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Merry Boopmas Everyfur!!


Merry *Buzz*mas!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2017)

Hope Satan Clause brings all you good furs plenty of presents! Paws! Tails! A fursuit head of your sona!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

All hail Satan Clause!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh god


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

New word: talibangelists.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> New word: talibangelists.


Are they just like Jehovah Witnesses, but with AK-47s?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are they just like Jehovah Witnesses, but with AK-47s?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


Is that dude living in a shed?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Is that dude living in a shed?



Honestly I doubt it, the thing is probably staged. Maybe there's a single wide nearby.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Is that dude living in a shed?


Yep.


----------



## Rant (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Holiday, ya filthy animals!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

Rant said:


> Merry Holiday, ya filthy animals!


Merry Furness !!


----------



## Rant (Dec 25, 2017)

Found it!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 25, 2017)

Rant said:


> Found it!



Good 'ol Hollywood hip firing.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 25, 2017)

Welll it's now Christmas in my timezone and I went into Christmas playing this game....


Merry Christmas you furs


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 25, 2017)

Merrry Christmas guys.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 25, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Merrry Christmas guys.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Welll it's now Christmas in my timezone and I went into Christmas playing this game....View attachment 25697
> Merry Christmas you furs



That thing's going to fuck with your brain.

Merry Christmas everyone! Personally it's Yule for me, but anyways...


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That thing's going to fuck with your brain.


Ohhh don't worry I watched a bit of it so I know whats it's about, it's also the 1st horror game I have ever played so it might get interesting for me xD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Personally it's Yule for me, but anyways...


Happy Yuletide!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all,and to all a good night


Even if my ass is still up....


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 25, 2017)

Here is what I got.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas Furries!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

I hope everyone got something they wanted. I got a few baubles, but nothing even compares to spending Christmas with my wife and soulmate, bhutrflai, and my two wonderful kids, and our two puppies! AND we are gonna go see the new Star Wars in about two hours from now!! So MAY THE FUR BE WITH YOU!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

AWOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 25, 2017)

Anyone know of a really accurate keyboard for Android? I use Gboard but I'm almost certain autocorrect is getting worse.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone know of a really accurate keyboard for Android? I use Gboard but I'm almost certain autocorrect is getting worse.


Stop using autocorrect. 

Best keyboard, mate.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 25, 2017)

bark


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 25, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


Merry Christmas, love.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, happy holidays, festivus, or whatever day you're celebrating today!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry christmas everyone


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

I got boots, an otamatone, A pink furry thing I love, two hoodies, nintendo 64 games that I can't play because I need an expansion (Rats!), a giant thing of makeup even though i'm not preppy, soap, and some chokers 

All in all, I had a good christmas this year


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas! I'm single now, living with my parents, and I have the flu, so I'm spending Christmas alone and sick. Missing Christmas dinner is killing me.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Merry Christmas! I'm single now, living with my parents, and I have the flu, so I'm spending Christmas alone and sick. Missing Christmas dinner is killing me.



Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sorry to hear that!



It's meh. On the brighter side of things, I have a pretty swell fwb and the sex is the best I've ever had.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> It's meh. On the brighter side of things, I have a pretty swell fwb and the sex is the best I've ever had.



That sounds good! Me I can't just do banging, there has to be a relationship there.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That sounds good! Me I can't just do banging, there has to be a relationship there.



Well, It's complicated. We both just got out of very long-term emotional relationships, but we've both liked each other for a long time before now. We're keeping it no strings for now, but there could be strings in the future. Idk. It's just really nice to have someone, but I'm going to guard myself emotionally until I figure out what he really wants.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Well, It's complicated. We both just got out of very long-term emotional relationships, but we've both liked each other for a long time before now. We're keeping it no strings for now, but there could be strings in the future. Idk. It's just really nice to have someone, but I'm going to guard myself emotionally until I figure out what he really wants.



I'm glad it's working for you. I form emotional bonds really quickly though, so that would never work for me. :/


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2017)

Hope everyone is having a nice Christmas!

We pretty much already celebrated on the 23rd and 24th, and as in that classic urban Jewish tradition, I am not cooking a thing today, but instead, having Chinese food delivered. I'd go out to a restaurant, but it's suddenly frigid cold, and windy...and...I feel a tad lazy...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

Well, just saw Star Wars. I cried. So three of my childhood hero's are gone. Two in the movies and one in real life. Made me sad. But it was a good movie. Now the wait begins for the third movie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Christmas!
> 
> We pretty much already celebrated on the 23rd and 24th, and as in that classic urban Jewish tradition, I am not cooking a thing today, but instead, having Chinese food delivered. I'd go out to a restaurant, but it's suddenly frigid cold, and windy...and...I feel a tad lazy...


We had Panda Express after seeing Star Wars. About to take a nap! Steak for dinner tonight!


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We had Panda Express after seeing Star Wars. About to take a nap! Steak for dinner tonight!



That's even more traditional! Chinese food, _and_ a movie!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, just saw Star Wars. I cried. So three of my childhood hero's are gone. Two in the movies and one in real life. Made me sad. But it was a good movie. Now the wait begins for the third movie.


I like that there were less demolition and bigger focus on story


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 25, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I like that there were less demolition and bigger focus on story



I don't follow SW, but I remember a review that distinctly explained why they had to destroy the big facts and characters from the original, to move forward with an unrestricted timeline.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't follow SW, but I remember a review that distinctly explained why they had to destroy the big facts and characters from the original, to move forward with an unrestricted timeline.


Yeah. I am just a lifelong fan. I'm easy with it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

And on that happy nite, nap time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh, neat, public hair helps deliver airborne sex pheromones.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't follow SW, but I remember a review that distinctly explained why they had to destroy the big facts and characters from the original, to move forward with an unrestricted timeline.


??? 

Star Wars?
They dun fucked up. xD


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas Yall!


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, neat, public hair helps deliver airborne sex pheromones.



Public, or Pubic? : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> Public, or Pubic? : P



Damnit; pubic.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> Public, or Pubic? : P


Does that have to be an either/or?


----------



## Klaverbloem (Dec 25, 2017)

Aloha guys, kisses and good day, for what it remains.


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Does that have to be an either/or?



Funny, I wondered that, too!

Maybe that's why so many people seem so lonely these days, that shaving trend, and all.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> Funny, I wondered that, too!
> 
> Maybe that's why so many people seem so lonely these days, that shaving trend, and all.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> Funny, I wondered that, too!
> 
> Maybe that's why so many people seem so lonely these days, that shaving trend, and all.



There ya go. Less shaving, more....!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> Funny, I wondered that, too!
> 
> Maybe that's why so many people seem so lonely these days, that shaving trend, and all.



I like feeling like I'm risking everything with super sharp cutting instruments lol


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 25, 2017)

You shouldn't shave that area, it makes it very itchy. Plus I can't think of a worse place to get an ingrown hair.

Trim, yes; shave, no.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

I prefer being au naturel.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 25, 2017)

Why are you worrying about shaving when you're furries? your all full of fur


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Be so furrrrrry.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

I like my pubic area smooth, like a newborn baby seal


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 25, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> You shouldn't shave that area, it makes it very itchy. Plus I can't think of a worse place to get an ingrown hair.
> 
> Trim, yes; shave, no.



There's technique involved to avoid those issues.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> I like my pubic area smooth, like a newborn baby seal



Ewwwww.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> I like my pubic area smooth, like a newborn baby seal


The...umm...places this thread goes. It's the gift that keeps on giving! Like Christmas year round, I guess.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ewwwww.



Are you body shamming me?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 25, 2017)

Ok, emmm *hides in a bunker*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Are you body shamming me?



I don't think so. Are you that easily offended?


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't think so. Are you that easily offended?



I was joking


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 25, 2017)

Walmart's visitors post's on facebook are sure interesting... it's like walking into a walmart and seeing all the stupid stuff that goes on but it's facebook


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

This conversation is now semi-fappable.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 25, 2017)

I prefer leaving my pubic hair as it is.  I tried shaving it once and hated it.  Plus, we are furries, why would you want to shave it?  It is like having a little patch of fur on your body that nobody else has to know about.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 25, 2017)

So.... If I shave my pubic hair beacuse it's comfortable for me... Am I weird or something?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> I prefer leaving my pubic hair as it is.  I tried shaving it once and hated it.  Plus, we are furries, why would you want to shave it?  It is like having a little patch of fur on your body that nobody else has to know about.



Aww, that's a cute way of thinking about it. *is now more fond of personal fur patch*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> So.... If I shave my pubic hair beacuse it's comfortable for me... Am I weird or something?



I think it's just personal preference.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> So.... If I shave my pubic hair beacuse it's comfortable for me... Am I weird or something?



No, just do what makes you comfortable. I shave because I like it and because I don't want my partner to have to pull hair out of their teeth every night.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> No, just do what makes you comfortable. I shave because I like it and because I don't want my partner to have to pull hair out of their teeth every night.


O_O


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> No, just do what makes you comfortable. I shave because I like it and because I don't want my partner to have to pull hair out of their teeth every night.



Dayum, Baby.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 25, 2017)

Well then!


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

I missed posting here


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> No, just do what makes you comfortable. I shave because I like it and because I don't want my partner to have to pull hair out of their teeth every night.


I don't know why that was so funny, but I promise you I just fell out of my chair when I read that. Sheeeeeeit.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

I think the visual was awesome. 
"What are you? This is like blowing a flipping Christmas tree or something."


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> No, just do what makes you comfortable. I shave because I like it and because I don't want my partner to have to pull hair out of their teeth every night.


Saves on the cost of floss though.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> I like my pubic area smooth, like a newborn baby seal


Hey guys I found the lesser of the weird side of this fandom!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> "What are you? This is like blowing a flipping Christmas tree or something."


I'm honestly ashamed at giggling at this


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Merry Christmas Yall!


Merry Christmas Biscuit!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm honestly ashamed at giggling at this



Uh oh corruption of a minor!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> So.... If I shave my pubic hair beacuse it's comfortable for me... Am I weird or something?


No. You're not.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uh oh corruption of a minor!


Don't worry, I was previously corrupted from another fandom. Gotta get em' at an early age!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

Well on THAT furry note, time to cut up this beef tenderloin and throw some steaks on the grill.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Don't worry, I was previously corrupted from another fandom. Gotta get em' at an early age!



Good to know, lol.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Good to know, lol.


Do you know how many anime bewbs I accidentally saw in my previous fandom


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

Kids these days have it so easy. They don't even have to look for the hentai, it just comes too them.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Kids these days have it so easy. They don't even have to look for the hentai, it just comes too them.


Oh wait your character is a Wendigo? I drew a wendigo recently :3


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh wait your character is a Wendigo? I drew a wendigo recently :3



Oh, can I see?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Do you know how many anime bewbs I accidentally saw in my previous fandom



LOL, no I have no idea. 


Stadt said:


> Kids these days have it so easy. They don't even have to look for the hentai, it just comes too them.



Yeah, you sued to have to do the whole secret Playboy magazine thing.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 25, 2017)

3 AM, beacuse sleeping is nedless


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Oh, can I see?


It's in the sketchbook at my mom's house, i'll post a picture in open chat when I get home.... And then cover up my signature because I use my full name as a signature. But here's a centaur! (And the black blob is where I covered up my sig)


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Kids these days have it so easy. They don't even have to look for the hentai, it just comes too them.



I don't think they'll ever experience the joy/horrors of peach coloured HTML sites hosting bizarre hentai. That was my first introduction to everything.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 25, 2017)

Here's a gift I got today:





Yeah, it's a Pi plate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 25, 2017)

how old is this Kiara girl? 14?

Is it reasonable for me to block her until she turns 19+

I'm scared to "adult" with children around :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Here's a gift I got today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nerrrrrrrrrd!

(Can I have one?)



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> how old is this Kiara girl? 14?
> 
> Is it reasonable for me to block her until she turns 19+
> 
> I'm scared to "adult" with children around :V



I dunno... cause I wouldn't say this stuff around a 14 year old irl...


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> how old is this Kiara girl? 14?
> 
> Is it reasonable for me to block her until she turns 19+
> 
> I'm scared to "adult" with children around :V


Pretty reasonable actually


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I dunno... cause I wouldn't say this stuff around a 14 year old irl...


How do you think a 14 year old girl feels talking to mostly adult men online "pretending" to be anthro characters


Edit: don't awnser that


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

The internet corrupted me when I was that age. Take that as a warning, kid. Do you really want to end up like me?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> How do you think a 14 year old girl feels talking to mostly adult men online "pretending" to be anthro characters
> 
> 
> Edit: don't awnser that



I think of it more as a representation and idealization, of something I could be, rather than actually pretending to be it.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

*Ahem* I should tell a little story from my summer break, before i'm assumed as 100% uncorrupted 
I was a part of this facebook group that was called "Musical kids who in their downtime enjoy making others uncomfortable". I should have taken the hint from the title. 
It started off innocent enough, just a bunch of teenage (mostly) band nerds who enjoyed spouting memes. But soon, I was tagged in a very inappropriate, and borderline rape scenario, by a facebook account with zero information on it, except a name. I spoke to one of the admins, and it was reported and removed. That isn't the worst thing. Somehow, I ended up in a _very_ 18+ message group because I was part of that group. Lets just say, that group was full of whats considered child pornography, because these kids in the group with me started sending some explicit pictures. Of course, because it was me, I freaked out and just deleted my facebook account. I don't touch social media anymore.

This 'Fandom' does not phase me in the slightest.

(I know I will look back on this post in a few months and cringe at myself for sounding edgy)


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think of it more as a representation and idealization, of something I could be, rather than actually pretending to be it.


I don't know why I said it that way tbh, I have no idea what i'm talking about, i'm a toddler compared to most of the people here¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Loffi (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> (I know I will look back on this post in a few months and cringe at myself for sounding edgy)



At least you're self-aware lol


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Stadt said:


> At least you're self-aware lol


Oh I am very self-aware. 
I know i'm going to look back on my awkward edgy phase and band nerdiness in twenty years and burn all photos of me at this age.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't know why I said it that way tbh, I have no idea what i'm talking about, i'm a toddler compared to most of the people here¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Well, for what it's worth, it doesn't matter to me. I treat everyone the same.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I know i'm going to look back on my awkward edgy phase and band nerdiness in twenty years and burn all photos of me at this age.



I mean the whole "kill it with fire" thing would still be pretty edgy, just saying.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I mean the whole "kill it with fire" thing would still be pretty edgy, just saying.


I have a studded belt and dark red hair, I am pure edge


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 25, 2017)

Done blocking. Testing

Penis Penis Penis Penis

Let's see if I get infracted


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Much epic


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh, I forgot to mention this


I got bright pink pawstar floof leg warmers, wrist cuffs, ears, and a really big and floofy tail


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention this
> 
> 
> I got bright pink pawstar floof leg warmers, wrist cuffs, ears, and a really big and floofy tail



Well that's adorable.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well that's adorable.


In what sense?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> In what sense?



Takes me back to the days when all I had to worry about was what I got for Christmas, is all.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

I have some questions about roleplaying (sfw ofc), anyone wanna explain the concept of roleplaying to me?
I used to roleplay as anime characters with my best online friend (of 4 years ), but in this fandom, I guess I need someone to explain it to me. I didn't want to make a thread about it


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I have some questions about roleplaying (sfw ofc), anyone wanna explain the concept of roleplaying to me?
> I used to roleplay as anime characters with my best online friend (of 4 years ), but in this fandom, I guess I need someone to explain it to me. I didn't want to make a thread about it


Rule number 1 of roleplaying: you don't talk about roleplaying.

Rule number 2 of roleplaying: furries are never safe for work.

Rule number 3 of roleplaying: do not join inflation or size difference rp's even if they say safe for work.

Rule number 4 of roleplaying: it's better not to roleplay at all


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Rule number 3 of roleplaying: do not join inflation or size difference rp's even if they say safe for work.


Inflation and vore makes me incredibly uncomfortable


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Inflation and vore makes me incredibly uncomfortable



I think they do that to everyone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Rule number 1 of roleplaying: you don't talk about roleplaying.
> 
> Rule number 2 of roleplaying: furries are never safe for work.
> 
> ...


Rule number 4 is the most important one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

Here is a life tip for poor people. 
4 filet mignon steaks= $40
Whole beef tenderloin=$54 which equaled to four meals for four people
Nobrainer


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Gonna post this again


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Gonna post this again


Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I have some questions about roleplaying (sfw ofc), anyone wanna explain the concept of roleplaying to me?
> I used to roleplay as anime characters with my best online friend (of 4 years ), but in this fandom, I guess I need someone to explain it to me. I didn't want to make a thread about it



I've always loved a good RP, and have done then for maybe a decade, on an off, since joining the fandom. But the best way to put it is that it's a sort of interactive fiction, between two or more characters. I tend to write in small paragraphs, and sometimes longer paragraphs, but sometimes, just a few lines are more suited to what's taking place at any given point. In 'setting one up', I'll give an outline of my character, and we'll go over a setting, time period, and conflict, or 'plot', and generally, let things flow from there. Oh, and I also spell out any limits: even in a SFW RP, I'm not comfortable with too much violence.

I like it better than video-games because it's totally open ended, and anything can or might happen. You're writing the entire script. One key thing seems to be finding a person you 'click' with: sometimes, you just have this natural synergy with a person, and the story just seems to write itself. I like a mix of humor, adventure and romance; though my RPs have very serious things going on, they also have a lot of humor. It's very much helped shape and define my fursona, even the origin story of Simo comes from a story, adapted from a RP.

The toughest thing, for me, is finding people who can write well, and that you mesh with; and if anything ever makes you uncomfortable, just say so, and leave. Hope this helps.

Edit: Also, if you like to write, I find a RP is a good way to get out of writer's block, and practice in a fun setting.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> I've always loved a good RP, and have done then for maybe a decade, on an off, since joining the fandom. But the best way to put it is that it's a sort of interactive fiction, between two or more characters. I tend to write in small paragraphs, and sometimes longer paragraphs, but sometimes, just a few lines are more suited to what's taking place at any given point. In 'setting one up', I'll give an outline of my character, and we'll go over a setting, time period, and conflict, or 'plot', and generally, let things flow from there. Oh, and I also spell out any limits: even in a SFW RP, I'm not comfortable with too much violence.
> 
> I like it better than video-games because it's totally open ended, and anything can or might happen. You're writing the entire script. One key thing seems to be finding a person you 'click' with: sometimes, you just have this natural synergy with a person, and the story just seems to write itself. I like a mix of humor, adventure and romance; though my RPs have very serious things going on, they also have a lot of humor. It's very much helped shape and define my fursona, even the origin story of Simo comes from a story, adapted from a RP.
> 
> ...


Well for me, I only have one furry that I connect with, and that's my ex girlfriend. She's a fox character. (Yes I know her irl) I have trouble really making friends online, mainly because age range, age range, age range.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I have a studded belt and dark red hair, I am pure edge


Replace with 'light green' and it sounds like how my ex-fiancee looked like when we were in highschool. She was even in honour band as well.


Also 98% of roleplay--in my experience-- is nsfw. If it isn't it turns, unless you're playing a game. Just be wary and be careful. My ex wasnt and landed in a few situations that defly belief and eventually resulted in her cheating on me five times in a single night with a guy she met on FA then running off with him to New York state.

Maybe there's sfw roleplays but if I get message spammed by another latex furry making squeaking noises im praying to odin that I have the strength to not claw out my bleedin' eyeballs.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Well for me, I only have one furry that I connect with, and that's my ex girlfriend. She's a fox character. (Yes I know her irl) I have trouble really making friends online, mainly because age range, age range, age range.



Probably because people are afraid they'll get accused of being pedo stalkers if they become your friend. 

Because both a. being a pedo stalker and b. accusing everyone of being a pedo stalker have become national pastimes.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Probably because people are afraid they'll get accused of being pedo stalkers if they become your friend.
> 
> Because both a. being a pedo stalker and b. accusing everyone of being a pedo stalker have become national pastimes.


Yeah, I don't really have any friends online, or at all :/
Maybe its best if I just leave forums to when i'm older...


----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Well for me, I only have one furry that I connect with, and that's my ex girlfriend. She's a fox character. (Yes I know her irl) I have trouble really making friends online, mainly because age range, age range, age range.



Ah, that's the hard part, and I think, at almost any age. But you seem pretty outgoing, and there's a good amount of younger furs I've noted, here. Also, I met certain friends by RPing, that I hadn't really known before, online. You can always post what it is your looking for, generally, and see what happens. Just be careful, and if something feels 'off' don't let yourself feel pressured to continue. But so long as you spell out that its SFW, I think you'll find other furs around your age, also looking for some sort of RP, even if it might take a bit of time.

And you have a lotta time to think it all over; maybe now isn't the best time, but in all the RPs I've done, I've not really had any horrible experiences, or a time when I couldn't just say, 'BYE!', and walk away.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah, I don't really have any friends online, or at all :/
> Maybe its best if I just leave forums to when i'm older...



Oh, I'm sorry if that's the message you got from that. Honestly public forums are probably the safest. Everything can be seen and everyone can be held accountable for what they say, which keeps every at once open and honest. They instant you retreat to discord servers and PMs... bye bye sanity!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Simo said:


> But you seem pretty outgoing


I think I just did a spit take at this part


All in all, you give good advice 


BahgDaddy said:


> They instant you retreat to discord servers and PMs... bye bye sanity!


Oh god, thats the exact reason I won't touch skype anymore
(I made a post about this in the uncomfortable rp moments thread)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah, I don't really have any friends online, or at all :/
> Maybe its best if I just leave forums to when i'm older...


Just be careful! Please! My daughter is 14 and I couldn't imagine her talking to a bunch of older guys. Not that I don't trust her, I just don't trust the guys. But a lot of people on here are younger. Might want to search them out. They are out there. I would introduce you to my daughter but she already has a girlfriend. By the way, she is the one who drew my sona. See my avatar, she did that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah, I don't really have any friends online, or at all :/
> Maybe its best if I just leave forums to when i'm older...


Alot of folks on here are that way irl. My wife and I only have like one friend outside of work.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

When in doubt say you're Chris Hansen.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> When in doubt say you're Chris Hansen.


Who's that?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would introduce you to my daughter but she already has a girlfriend


Oh ahah, i'm not looking to date anyone at the moment anyhow, I have an undying crush on a tenor sax player in the band above mine


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> When in doubt say you're Chris Hansen.


Why don't you take a seat


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who's that?


*edit* Kiara got it!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

*is lost* LOL


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

WAIT WAIT WAIT I HAVE THE PERFECT PIC FOR THIS HOLD EVERYTHING


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *edit* Kiara got it!


Had to look it up.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> *is lost* LOL


Doesn't take much. A wet paperbag, laser pointer, or even a stack of pennies can lose you mate. Let us not forget about wells.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

Ok then


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

When you sneeze all over your laptop



OuO -THIS IS FINE


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

Furries.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Doesn't take much. A wet paperbag, laser pointer, or even a stack of pennies can lose you mate. Let us not forget about wells.



I thought we agreed never to talk about that again!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

*In exaggerated southern accent*
Yeah those damn furries








When you actually have a southern accent ;-;


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh jeez. Think its time to go watch some youtube fail videos.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> *In exaggerated southern accent*
> Yeah those damn furries
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I thought we agreed never to talk about that again!


You're a mess.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

I just got an ad on my youtube



I have youtube red???


----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2017)

Well gonna hibernate for a bit myself...be good! Especially wolves.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

I have an Alabama accent

Sweet tea for everyone


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 26, 2017)

Simo said:


> Well gonna hibernate for a bit myself...be good! Especially wolves.


Later Simo. I gotta run too. Goodnight Everyfur(love my puns)! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Later Simo. I gotta run too. Goodnight Everyfur(love my puns)! Merry Christmas!


I'm gonna stick around for a bit, but ya'll have a good night!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

Im a mutt. Family north east coast, born in kentucky, raised in Minnesota. Can you identify my accent? I sure bloody can't. 


BahgDaddy said:


> I thought we agreed never to talk about that again!


I never signed that contractual agreement. Bring your lawyer!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh heck.



My youtube red expired.
WELL THATS SOME GRAPE SODA RIGHT THERE


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Im a mutt. Family north east coast, born in kentucky, raised in Minnesota. Can you identify my accent? I sure bloody can't.
> 
> I never signed that contractual agreement. Bring your lawyer!



Imma sue for, let me check real quick. Defurmation of character is so cliche. Just general furbarrassment? What you never admitted was that you threw me in the well before running off yelling, "Timmy fell in the well - again, hahahaha I mean quick get the rope!"


----------



## Tao (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I have an Alabama accent
> 
> Sweet tea for everyone



Where in Bama? It's always cool to see another fur from here! I'm near Huntsville.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Tao said:


> Where in Bama? It's always cool to see another fur from here! I'm near Huntsville.


I won't say where but i'm near huntsville as well


----------



## Tao (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I won't say where but i'm near huntsville as well



Oh cool! I rarely see Bama people online.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Imma sue for, let me check real quick. Defurmation of character is so cliche. Just general furbarrassment? What you never admitted was that you threw me in the well before running off yelling, "Timmy fell in the well - again, hahahaha I mean quick get the rope!"


I never once threw you in a well.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Tao said:


> Oh cool! I rarely see Bama people online.


I've seen you post about Athens state before
Have you heard of my school? We had our band trailer stolen and returned not too long ago (hecking crack heads)

Edit: 
Well actually, the people that stole our trailer knew what they were doing. They picked that lock perfectly, and left no incriminating evidence. They only stole our brand new generator....


----------



## Tao (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I've seen you post about Athens state before
> Have you heard of my school? We had our band trailer stolen and returned not too long ago (hecking crack heads)
> 
> Edit:
> Well actually, the people that stole our trailer knew what they were doing. They picked that lock perfectly, and left no incriminating evidence. They only stole our brand new generator....



Oh yeah I saw that! I didn't hear it got returned. That really sucks though that they'd steal from a school. Freaking Alabama and its crackheads, they're everywhere here.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Tao said:


> Oh yeah I saw that! I didn't hear it got returned. That really sucks though that they'd steal from a school. Freaking Alabama and its crackheads, they're everywhere here.


Yeah, it was returned by a band parent. No instruments were stolen, thankfully. If the selmer bass clarinet had gotten stolen, I would have mine given to the oldest bass clarinet, since i'm the youngest bass clarinet. But thankfully all of the instruments were accounted for.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah, it was returned by a band parent. No instruments were stolen, thankfully. If the selmer bass clarinet had gotten stolen, I would have mine given to the oldest bass clarinet, since i'm the youngest bass clarinet. But thankfully all of the instruments were accounted for.


Huh you play bass clarinet. Real name's not Jessica right? If so that'd be the third I've randomly came across who played it.  Even then hearing about another bass clarinet player in itself is something. Never knew they existed 'till I dated my ex.

*wonders if wild speculations of names and psychology he's had are true?*


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Huh you play bass clarinet. Real name's not Jessica right? If so that'd be the third I've randomly came across who played it.  Even then hearing about another bass clarinet player in itself is something. Never knew they existed 'till I dated my ex.
> 
> *wonders if wild speculations of names and psychology he's had are true?*


I've never known anyone named jessica since kindergarten, lol
But Kiaara isn't my real name either


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I've never known anyone named jessica since kindergarten, lol
> But Kiaara isn't my real name either


Hmm wonder if its strictly regional variations then.  Also odd how you frequently hear names carrying similar personalty traits. Am I the only one who noticed this?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I never once threw you in a well.



I was joking.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Hmm wonder if its strictly regional variations then.  Also odd how you frequently hear names carrying similar personalty traits. Am I the only one who noticed this?


I haven't, but anyone named Stacey has been a popular sassy girl who hates my guts for no reason. At every school, there is one Stacey.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

I grew up in a concrete jungle so naming schemes were lobbed out window. Nothing says awesome like having three girls with the same last name yet first name is spelt the same yet pronounced differently. Poor sod of a teacher.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> grew up in a concrete jungle


Whats a concrete jungle?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Also during this convo I was drawing this (Bad at cartoonish things)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2017)

MRW  Christmas is already over, I didn't have time to install some car accessories, and I have work tomorrow for some reason.






 .


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> MRW  Christmas is already over, I didn't have time to install some car accessories, and I have work tomorrow for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> MRW  Christmas is already over, I didn't have time to install some car accessories, and I have work tomorrow for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2017)

It's not that bad, just my awareness of time makes it go by fast and it annoys me. My boss gave me a check bonus so I'm all good.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Welp, i'm gonna go to sleep like a good little kitten :3

Goodnight and merry xmas!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Whats a concrete jungle?


Concrete jungle :
_noun_
noun: *concrete jungle*; plural noun: *concrete jungles*

a modern city or urban area, especially when perceived as an unpleasant or challenging place to live.
as a pagan Christmas occurring is a shoulder shrug. All I know is I get fed ham and others get crappy gifts. Got antique book's from my ex motherinlaw last year. Is it sad i'm more distraught about losing the mother 'n law than i am the fiancee?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I was joking.


 Keep it that way Timmy. Otherwise we'll need lassie again.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

Fun fact: I mainly joined here and got more involved in the fandom beacuse there was a meme between all my friends that I was a furry, so I decided to see wtf furries actually are. Now I'm too far into this mess to back out.

I'm also pretty sure my cousin knows I'm a furry beacuse she did ask to see if I drew anymore furries...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Keep it that way Timmy. Otherwise we'll need lassie again.



You keep pretending to not be Lassie, but we all know it was actually you. (And this is okay, because Lassie was a dude dog.)


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Fun fact: I mainly joined here and got more involved in the fandom beacuse there was a meme between all my friends that I was a furry, so I decided to see wtf furries actually are. Now I'm too far into this mess to back out.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure my cousin knows I'm a furry beacuse she did ask to see if I drew anymore furries...


That's pretty funny. I originally became part of this 'fandom' after needing a way to show a complex problem in a story I wrote. Well I stuck around. I got my ex to become part of the community and she was trying to make commissions. Now here I am trying to do the same after losing my bloody job.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 26, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Saves on the cost of floss though.


OMGROFL! Will. Like. When. I. Catch. My. Breath.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Dec 26, 2017)

Good morning.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 26, 2017)

Good evening


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

Good night! *Aren't time zone differences fun?*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks like the original packman had down syndrome. The female one wasnt  that bad, but dear gods, the male.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 26, 2017)

Woof 
Woof i say


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof
> Woof i say


**grunt**


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Buenas tardes


----------



## Mabus (Dec 26, 2017)

*woofing intensifies*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

bark


----------



## Mabus (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> bark



 !
The cat learned!

*woofs at*


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> That's pretty funny. I originally became part of this 'fandom' after needing a way to show a complex problem in a story I wrote. Well I stuck around. I got my ex to become part of the community and she was trying to make commissions. Now here I am trying to do the same after losing my bloody job.


Were you a surgeon?  Forensic scientist?  What was so bloody about it?


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 26, 2017)

Hehehe, guess I'll see myself out then v.v


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


Wow snow, I envy you


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


>


It's cold AND snowing? Good lord, the magic at works!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Wow snow, I envy you




Yeah I'll take the snow,but -31c is another story


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yeah I'll take the snow,but -31c is another story


Lol, welcome to Norway, mate. 

We had -36 last year. Was fun, freezing your balls off.


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 26, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> -31c is another story



wonderful weather, you can eat ice cream and it will not melt in your hand


----------



## Mabus (Dec 26, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Hehehe, guess I'll see myself out then v.v


D=

*pats*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2017)

*laughs in Floridian*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 26, 2017)

Anyone here an automotive engineer?


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 26, 2017)

Vitaly said:


> wonderful weather, you can eat ice cream and it will not melt in your hand





MadKiyo said:


> *laughs in Floridian*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

Someone deleted a comment very interesting

Oh, and I have a new avi, from @Teal_Avokado !


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Someone deleted a comment very interesting
> 
> Oh, and I have a new avi, from @Teal_Avokado !


Maybe it's me beacuse I quoted it bad (my answer was in the quote) and I tried to edit it but I edited it bad, and I deleted it and quoted again


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Maybe it's me beacuse I quoted it bad (my answer was in the quote) and I tried to edit it but I edited it bad, and I deleted it and quoted again



No, you cannot cause someone else's post to disappear if you edit your post.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 26, 2017)

@Ramjet556


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 26, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> @Ramjet556



Hahahahahahahahaha,yup pretty much me right now


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

lel


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

Dickdickdickdickdiiiiiiiick


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Dickdickdickdickdiiiiiiiick


Assasasasssaasssasss


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Dickdickdickdickdiiiiiiiick


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> lel



As a liberal, I'm now very offended and will now retreat to my gun free safe space.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh jeez I slept past morning and now it is afternoon


----------



## Telnac (Dec 26, 2017)

Vitaly said:


> wonderful weather, you can eat ice cream and it will not melt in your hand


Even better, you can throw a bottle of gin in the snow and when you get home from work pour yourself a perfect martini w/o needing ice.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> lel



XD
 this made me happy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 26, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone here an automotive engineer?



Not an engineer, but PM me what's wrong, year, make, model, and drivetrain.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> As a liberal, I'm now very offended and will now retreat to my gun free safe space.


Ewww... Sorry for this, reactions of THIS PERSON were funny for me, not beacuse he was liberal or something, I don't mind if he was liberal or something, sorry...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> As a liberal, I'm now very offended and will now retreat to my gun free safe space.



Did you finally commission some art?  Lol



Black Burn said:


> Ewww... Sorry for this, reactions of THIS PERSON were funny for me, not beacuse he was liberal or something, I don't mind if he was liberal or something, sorry...



Raging left wing Bernie blower lol


----------



## Mabus (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ewww... Sorry for this, reactions of THIS PERSON were funny for me, not beacuse he was liberal or something, I don't mind if he was liberal or something, sorry...



*pats the cat*
Its okay, i enjoyed the vid


----------



## Telnac (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> As a liberal, I'm now very offended and will now retreat to my gun free safe space.


Come on you know that was hilarious!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


*Lol* awesome


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

The best thing i've seen on youtube in a while


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Come on you know that was hilarious!



What's funny is I look almost just like that in real life, except I usually wear a suit jacket. 

Here's a really good one:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not an engineer, but PM me what's wrong, year, make, model, and drivetrain.


Don't have an issue with anything, sourcing feedback from those that have done tertiary studies. Probably not the best place to ask.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Did you finally commission some art?  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Raging left wing Bernie blower lol



I did, haha, it's only my second commission.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 26, 2017)

Now where is that one video of cartman laughing?....
*rummages through things*


----------



## Telnac (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What's funny is I look almost just like that in real life, except I usually wear a suit jacket.
> 
> Here's a really good one:


*Lol* too awesome


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I did, haha, it's only my second commission.


Dude same, I've only commissioned two pieces as well.  That will probably change soon, though.

I usually avoid threads that don't apply to me or look like they're going to turn into a wildfire, so I haven't been posting in many threads recently, and now my notification box has been dry the past few days.  Guess I'll post in some forum games.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Dude same, I've only commissioned two pieces as well.  That will probably change soon, though.
> 
> I usually avoid threads that don't apply to me or look like they're going to turn into a wildfire, so I haven't been posting in many threads recently, and now my notification box has been dry the past few days.  Guess I'll post in some forum games.



Dumpster fires can be fun tho.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

I got a $50 prepaid master card, im trying to decide if I should use it on a commission or rc car parts... I hate having so many hobbies


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 26, 2017)

Mother nature is pmsing here at the moment, it's summer and it's hailing.

Is this an effect of global warming?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Mother nature is pmsing here at the moment, it's summer and it's hailing.
> 
> Is this an effect of global warming?



Hrmm; what country do you live in?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hrmm; what country do you live in?


*taps nose*

Let's just say I live at the lower half of the equator.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

God I love it when people threaten a website because they got banned and want to get unbanned


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *taps nose*
> 
> Let's just say I live at the lower half of the equator.



That doesn't really narrow it down.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That doesn't really narrow it down.


I know. :3 

I'm just going to lump it up to subtropical weather.


----------



## Brzęczyszczu (Dec 26, 2017)

heyeyloo. ----->question. what commission is?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

Brzęczyszczu said:


> heyeyloo. ----->question. what commission is?


To pay someone to do art for you


----------



## Mabus (Dec 26, 2017)

Bark bark bark
Woof woof woof
And a couple of loddy dahs
Thats how spend my time all day
In this wonderful thread of ours
:V


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

FUCKING SHIT, I HATE SET SCREWS.... welll fuck, I was going to work on my rc buggy but I stripped a set screw in a horrible spot. Fuck this imma go play bioshock or someshit


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Bark bark bark
> Woof woof woof
> And a couple of loddy dahs
> Thats how spend my time all day
> ...


I like your woofing and barking, you're the Woofing Expert, you have to set up a field of study "Woofology" and do a lectures about it


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Question: 
Does a cat bee buzz or meow???


----------



## Mabus (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I like your woofing and barking, you're the Woofing Expert, you have to set up a field of study "Woofology" and do a lectures about it


Sounds like a good plan! =P


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Question:
> Does a cat bee buzz or meow???


I don't know, I didn't think in school for little kittens during the meowing lessons


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I don't know, I didn't think in school for little kittens during the meowing lessons


Lemmie try

Mrow?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> FUCKING SHIT, I HATE SET SCREWS.... welll fuck, I was going to work on my rc buggy but I stripped a set screw in a horrible spot. Fuck this imma go play bioshock or someshit


Glad to know swearing is allowed.

Makes me feel better knowing I can drop the occasional cuss now and then. I'm one of those old.. well by all accounts I'm young. Young grizzled bastard whose life if translated to a poker hand would have two jokers and the instruction card in it. These days it feels like what I thought was a 3 of hearts is actually the advertisement card. So great...

Really hoping to be able to pull in commissions hopefully. Just really need help figuring out the whole Shadow and Highlight's deal. I get shadows it's just lowlights highlight and the points in between are alien to me.

I apologize for my fuckin' rant.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I apologize for my fuckin' rant.


This reminded me of that scene in the south park movie where Cartman told Mr. Garrison to suck his balls. I have no idea why.


If my mind were an internet browser,  i would have two unresponding tabs, a meme tab, reddit, and three youtube tabs with three diffrent songs playing at once.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Lemmie try
> 
> Mrow?


Bar... I mean..  Meow


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>



MRW: Viewing front page of FA


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Bar... I mean..  Meow


Wolf in sheeps clothing much? :3


----------



## Rant (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello Kitten! How are you doing?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Wolf in sheeps clothing much? :3


Nooo, I just learned how to bark and sometimes when I want to meow I bark


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 26, 2017)

Kurwa It's 3AM, good night


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 26, 2017)

Evenin Peeps.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Rant said:


> Hello Kitten! How are you doing?


Which kitten?


----------



## Rant (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Which kitten?


You. Your the kitten :3 cause you're probably the youngest furry on the fourms.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Rant said:


> You. Your the kitten :3 cause you're probably the youngest furry on the fourms.


I'm doing well, Listening to Green day and coloring a dragon in my mythomorphia coloring thing

Oh but I almost freaked out in walmart, There were wayyyy too many people in one area.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm doing well, Listening to Green day and coloring a dragon in my mythomorphia coloring thing
> 
> Oh but I almost freaked out in walmart, There were wayyyy too many people in one area.



Only option stick box over head and solid snake across the floor.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Only option stick box over head and solid snake across the floor.


I was just trying to buy a cinnimon roll squishy, damn. 
There were like, eighty people in one side of walmart


----------



## Rant (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm doing well, Listening to Green day and coloring a dragon in my mythomorphia coloring thing
> 
> Oh but I almost freaked out in walmart, There were wayyyy too many people in one area.


Walmart pisses me off for that reason.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Rant said:


> Walmart pisses me off for that reason.


Yeah, walmart is trash.


----------



## Rant (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah, walmart is trash.


So what colors you going with for the dragon?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I was just trying to buy a cinnimon roll squishy, damn.
> There were like, eighty people in one side of walmart


Eat three cans of beans. May not be ladylike but they'll disappear REAL quick.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Eat three cans of beans. May not be ladylike but they'll disappear REAL quick.


I don't like beans, I am a very very very picky person


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't like beans, I am a very very very picky person


Same here.

Don't care for walmart either. I've noticed in our region they're actually the most expensive place to shop, issue is they've basically killed off any other competitor and are the giant for the two side by side towns.

Times I really do question just how things even function anymore.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Changing the subject

I wish there were more young ones like me on this forum... I wanna find a fur that I connect with online...
The life of a lonely kitten ;^;


----------



## Rant (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Changing the subject
> 
> I wish there were more young ones like me on this forum... I wanna find a fur that I connect with online...
> The life of a lonely kitten ;^;


It'll be like that for a while, normally a kid finds there way here, sees nobody their age and leaves just before another kid shows up. So stick around.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2017)

Yeah, about half are bitter people in their 30's, lol.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Rant said:


> It'll be like that for a while, normally a kid finds there way here, sees nobody their age and leaves just before another kid shows up. So stick around.


Yeah, I used to play on a minecraft server three years ago, and I played with a nineteen year old brony, and he left right before another teen brony showed up. They would have been great friends, too.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Someone just messaged me, a new teen furry, but a little older than me.


----------



## Rant (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Someone just messaged me, a new teen furry, but a little older than me.


Meh, still closer in age then me I guess. Just be careful please


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Rant said:


> Meh, still closer in age then me I guess. Just be careful please


I am still very weary about people pming me. But if I get uncomfortable, I can always leave and block people.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I am still very weary about people pming me. But if I get uncomfortable, I can always leave and block people.



Use the report feature if someone sends you very uncomfortable message topics. 

We don't want them here either.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Use the report feature if someone sends you very uncomfortable message topics.
> 
> We don't want them here either.


You make me uncomfortable so imma report you


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Use the report feature if someone sends you very uncomfortable message topics.
> 
> We don't want them here either.


I will. I've used a forum made by xenforo before, but it's dead now ;-;


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 26, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> You make me uncomfortable so imma report you



I'm going to report you for not being banned for a week


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 26, 2017)

I can't wait until this holiday stuff is done.  I haven't been around here much recently.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I can't wait until this holiday stuff is done.  I haven't been around here much recently.


Me neither, I've been too busy with other stuff.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Eww I saw an inflation rp thread


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Eww I saw an inflation rp thread


Yee, you see a few furs wanting to do fetish rp's occasionally


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yee, you see a few furs wanting to do fetish rp's occasionally


I don't get some fetish's. Like, why on earth would you want to grow???


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2017)

Think of inflation RP's *realistically* and they're indirectly saying they want RP about fatally injecting themselves with gases that build enough pressure to cause organ failure and seizures.

Okay, maybe that's a morbid thought, but still.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Think of inflation RP's *realistically* and they're indirectly saying they want RP about fatally injecting themselves with a gases that build enough pressure to cause organ failure and seizures.
> 
> Okay, maybe that's a morbid thought, but still.


The thought makes my skin crawl. It makes me VERY uncomfortable to think about.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't get some fetish's. Like, why on earth would you want to grow???


Don't worry I don't understand them aswell, and I really dont want to know


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> The thought makes my skin crawl. It makes me VERY uncomfortable to think about.


Well, no noticeable inflation would actually happen. Someone would start doing it and not even a minute later just fall over.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

I make people explode into emotional, self destructive disasters by speaking calmly and asking them questions about their beliefs.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> emotional, self destructive disaster


Hey look, its every teenage girl ever!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Well, no noticeable inflation would actually happen. Someone would start doing it and not even a minute later just fall over.



Probably some cartoon they watched at some point that instilled in their young brains, later sexualized, that INFLATING was FUN. Blame Disney! Disney, perverting every young mind for generations with cute animal movies! AAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I make people explode into emotional, self destructive disasters by speaking calmly and asking them questions about their beliefs.


So like an extremely subtle sociopath or a minimalist provocateur?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Probably some cartoon they watched at some point that instilled in their young brains, later sexualized, that INFLATING was FUN. Blame Disney! Disney, perverting every young mind for generations with cute animal movies! AAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


Harry Potter


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> So like an extremely subtle sociopath or a minimalist provocateur?



Neither, it's called the Socratic Method, and it tends to make people go bat-shit crazy after a while. 

Say someone posts a wall of convoluted philosophical gibberish on their Facebook wall. Well, I attack this wall of gibberish and ask them to explain themselves. If they say I need to go read books in order to understand it, I ask them why they're posting material that obviously is designed to be incomprehensible. If they say they're not going to "dumb down" the material, I ask them why they understand the material well enough to regurgitate it in an understandable manner, and the next reaction, as you can imagine, is an emotional outburst where they block, unfriend, or attack me. 

The point of this is, of course, to reveal people's ethics and underlying belief systems.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Probably some cartoon they watched at some point that instilled in their young brains, later sexualized, that INFLATING was FUN. Blame Disney! Disney, perverting every young mind for generations with cute animal movies! AAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


Never was fan of Disney, couldn't stand the bullshit musical stuff as a child and still can't now


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> couldn't stand the bullshit musical stuff as a child and still can't now


Just let it go ;3


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Harry Potter


There is a furry scene in one of the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Neither, it's called the Socratic Method, and it tends to make people go bat-shit crazy after a while.
> 
> Say someone posts a wall of convoluted philosophical gibberish on their Facebook wall. Well, I attack this wall of gibberish and ask them to explain themselves. If they say I need to go read books in order to understand it, I ask them why they're posting material that obviously is designed to be incomprehensible. If they say they're not going to "dumb down" the material, I ask them why they understand the material well enough to regurgitate it in an understandable manner, and the next reaction, as you can imagine, is an emotional outburst where they block, unfriend, or attack me.
> 
> The point of this is, of course, to reveal people's ethics and underlying belief systems.



Ah. I had a lack of explanation from your first reply, so it kind of sounded like you were _looking _for that reaction.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Just let it go ;3


>:[


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> >:[


For the first time in forever, I made you mad XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 26, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Ah. I had a lack of explanation from your first reply, so it kind of sounded like you were _looking _for that reaction.



No, I don't pursue that reaction, it's what what happens a lot. If both parties are mature, the free exchange of ideas, beliefs, and information is completed peacefully, even with friction, with both sides gaining a greater appreciation for each other and then going for for a drink later. My best friends are the ones who can argue with me the loudest.

To be sure, these aren't white trash arguments either, like you might expect from, say, South Park.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 26, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> For the first time in forever, I made you mad XD


Nahh, But tbh I never watched frozen so I completely forgot that song existed


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Nahh, But tbh I never watched frozen so I completely forgot that song existed


I'm joking around, lol


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 26, 2017)

Somebody actually flirted with me today. It's been awhile since that happened.

Must be because I've grown out my hair. It hides the dumpster fire that is my face.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Huh, I just noticed that @ACaracalFromWork isn't around anymore and thier account is completely gone. I wonder what happend?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello :3

Three young furs have messaged me now, but i've been messaging one in particular for about an hour now

I still haven't found anyone I strongly connect with (In a friend way, not in any other way, ya silly)


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Is anyone aware of a feeling better then just being able to chill for a couple days without having to leave the house for crap? Because I'd like to know if there are Greater Pleasures in life that can possibly exist.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Is anyone aware of a feeling better then just being able to chill for a couple days without having to leave the house for crap? Because I'd like to know if there are Greater Pleasures in life that can possibly exist.


Getting home and scratching where your sock was :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Is anyone aware of a feeling better then just being able to chill for a couple days without having to leave the house for crap? Because I'd like to know if there are Greater Pleasures in life that can possibly exist.


When you leave the house for crap that makes staying at the house and not leaving for crap better.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I make people explode into emotional, self destructive disasters by speaking calmly and asking them questions about their beliefs.


Stop you're turning me on.



:FYI: Bahgdaddy and I are friends so this is more of a joke than anything else.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Stop you're turning me on.
> 
> 
> 
> :FYI: Bahgdaddy and I are friends so this is more of a joke than anything else.



That's just what he's telling people so he can get away with dirty jokes


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

My throat started hurting, great ;(


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Getting home and scratching where your sock was :3



That is nice, after a long day out at work, or what not, to kick back, and take your shoes and socks off...especially if its a damp, muggy, hot, and/or rainy day.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> That is nice, after a long day out at work, or what not, to kick back, and take your shoes and socks off...especially if its a damp, muggy, hot, and/or rainy day.


Or you wear weird long socks like me


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Or you wear weird long socks like me



Oddly, I do sometimes, like the striped soccer sort, even though I don't play soccer. Makes me at least _look_ more athletic, in the summer : P


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's just what he's telling people so he can get away with dirty jokes


Put the lotion in the basket damnit!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oddly, I do sometimes, like the striped soccer sort, even though I don't play soccer. Makes me at least _look_ more athletic, in the summer : P


I wear skirts alot in the summer because if you can't be weird when you're fourteen, when can you? lol
I am zero percent athletic. I can eat a whole pizza

(band camp is gonna kill me...)


----------



## Telnac (Dec 27, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Yeah, about half are bitter people in their 30's, lol.


Or 40s


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I wear skirts alot in the summer because if you can't be weird when you're fourteen, when can you? lol
> I am zero percent athletic. I can eat a whole pizza
> 
> (band camp is gonna kill me...)



I never was much for skirts. 



DarkoKavinsky said:


> Put the lotion in the basket damnit!



Down, boy!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> never was much for skirts.


Der der derrr

(Lol)


----------



## Parafrosyni (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I wear skirts alot in the summer because if you can't be weird when you're fourteen, when can you? lol
> I am zero percent athletic. I can eat a whole pizza
> 
> (band camp is gonna kill me...)



I wear skirts all year, and also live in a bitter cold place. MY LEGS CONQUER ALL.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Parafrosyni said:


> I wear skirts all year, and also live in a bitter cold place. MY LEGS CONQUER ALL.


I can handle cold, I just can't handle heat.


----------



## Parafrosyni (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I can handle cold, I just can't handle heat.


Saaaaame. Most of my family lives out east and insist that I visit during the summer. NOPE.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

I want to make a randy comment about skirts now but I can't. :/


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

I live in the south

Sweet tea and biscuts & gravy for days


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

I̩̪̣̼'̷̬͔̹̥m̶̭͉̹̳͟ ̬͍͖̟̤͟b̜̯̭̤̭͡o̭̪͘ͅṛ̵̣̳̟e͉̙̙̪̝̰̤̳d̠͍̥̘͓͓͉̟ ̟̬́a̟̹̯̱̞̠͇̗͎͢s͏̪̜̠̲̤̮ ̭͇̩͚̟͉̺̥̀f̺̹̩̙̻̩͔̕u͏̲̞͓̭̙̯ͅc҉̝̪̠̥͈̱̕k̸͙͚̦,̸̲͇͉͕͢͝ ̛̛̭̙͠a͖͘n̬̣̝̲̜͞d̺͙͎͙̦̩ ̵̜̹͖͘d̜͎̠̘̣͢o͓̯̥͎̼̣̯͡k͕͡͞i̧̘̖̫̳̗̕ ͏̞̭̱̤̰ͅd̨̼͚͙̻̝̬͙̳͜ơ̙̥̲̪͘͞k̮͚̮͉̟̗̘̬i̵̵҉̖̝̩̬̮ ̨͈l̫̠̦̬͈͖̲̟̤͜͝í͈̭͖̬̞ͅt̡̧͉̹͍̝͙é͈́ŗ̦̰̤͍̫̭a̻̠t̘̘̖̀̕ͅu͟͠͏̣͈͍̮r̡̗͎͖̳̰̹̤̲͍̕͟e̷̪͍͎̻̭̟͢ ̡͈̦͕͔̲̤́c҉͙̹̠̣̟l̮͎̺̞̤͘u͠͏̖̗̻̦͕͖b̘̬̻͖̥͍̞̯̼̀͡ ̴̣͔͍̖̦̜̲͜f͓͕̞͎̤̙̺̪͠u͏̶̞̖͘c̜͎͍͞k͔̫e̢̹̮͕͡d̡͍̫̹͔̀͢ ̵͙͚̺̘͍̱̜m͏͎e̴̡̜͍̟͔̙̞̠̳̣͡ ̻̳͇̣̣̰͟ų̲̘͎̳̮̫ͅp̸̯͠ͅ


----------



## Telnac (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, I don't pursue that reaction, it's what what happens a lot. If both parties are mature, the free exchange of ideas, beliefs, and information is completed peacefully, even with friction, with both sides gaining a greater appreciation for each other and then going for for a drink later. My best friends are the ones who can argue with me the loudest.
> 
> To be sure, these aren't white trash arguments either, like you might expect from, say, South Park.


That’s one of the reasons I like debating with you. Your arguments don’t devolve to needless ad hominems when I question your line of reasoning and you don’t fly off the handle and ragequit the debate when I defend my line of reasoning. We’re often opponents in a debate but I have a lot of respect for a debate opponent as well read and rational as you.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

I've been laughing for twelve minuets, help


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

Telnac said:


> That’s one of the reasons I like debating with you. Your arguments don’t devolve to needless ad hominems when I question your line of reasoning and you don’t fly off the handle and ragequit the debate when I defend my line of reasoning. We’re often opponents in a debate but I have a lot of respect for a debate opponent as well read and rational as you.



Thank you, I sincerely appreciate such a compliment, and also appreciate your ability to clear state your stance on a variety of issues. I feel that's important in order for ethical society to exist.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Goodnight, ya bunch of furries :3


----------



## Parafrosyni (Dec 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I̩̪̣̼'̷̬͔̹̥m̶̭͉̹̳͟ ̬͍͖̟̤͟b̜̯̭̤̭͡o̭̪͘ͅṛ̵̣̳̟e͉̙̙̪̝̰̤̳d̠͍̥̘͓͓͉̟ ̟̬́a̟̹̯̱̞̠͇̗͎͢s͏̪̜̠̲̤̮ ̭͇̩͚̟͉̺̥̀f̺̹̩̙̻̩͔̕u͏̲̞͓̭̙̯ͅc҉̝̪̠̥͈̱̕k̸͙͚̦,̸̲͇͉͕͢͝ ̛̛̭̙͠a͖͘n̬̣̝̲̜͞d̺͙͎͙̦̩ ̵̜̹͖͘d̜͎̠̘̣͢o͓̯̥͎̼̣̯͡k͕͡͞i̧̘̖̫̳̗̕ ͏̞̭̱̤̰ͅd̨̼͚͙̻̝̬͙̳͜ơ̙̥̲̪͘͞k̮͚̮͉̟̗̘̬i̵̵҉̖̝̩̬̮ ̨͈l̫̠̦̬͈͖̲̟̤͜͝í͈̭͖̬̞ͅt̡̧͉̹͍̝͙é͈́ŗ̦̰̤͍̫̭a̻̠t̘̘̖̀̕ͅu͟͠͏̣͈͍̮r̡̗͎͖̳̰̹̤̲͍̕͟e̷̪͍͎̻̭̟͢ ̡͈̦͕͔̲̤́c҉͙̹̠̣̟l̮͎̺̞̤͘u͠͏̖̗̻̦͕͖b̘̬̻͖̥͍̞̯̼̀͡ ̴̣͔͍̖̦̜̲͜f͓͕̞͎̤̙̺̪͠u͏̶̞̖͘c̜͎͍͞k͔̫e̢̹̮͕͡d̡͍̫̹͔̀͢ ̵͙͚̺̘͍̱̜m͏͎e̴̡̜͍̟͔̙̞̠̳̣͡ ̻̳͇̣̣̰͟ų̲̘͎̳̮̫ͅp̸̯͠ͅ


J͖͖͇͈͛̅͠ͅU̹̲͚̰̹̩̫̇̏̏͂̓͂̎S̻̺̼̱̃ͤ̋̓T̲̦̯͕̜̀ ̨͉͈̝̮̆͑M̬ͦ̇͋ͫ̾ͥO̵̝̞ͧN̻̘̙̟ͭ̈́ͬͣ̄ͨ̐͠I̦͒̂ͯ̅̏K̝͙̖̺̗̹͍͟A̲͈ͪ͗́


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Parafrosyni said:


> J͖͖͇͈͛̅͠ͅU̹̲͚̰̹̩̫̇̏̏͂̓͂̎S̻̺̼̱̃ͤ̋̓T̲̦̯͕̜̀ ̨͉͈̝̮̆͑M̬ͦ̇͋ͫ̾ͥO̵̝̞ͧN̻̘̙̟ͭ̈́ͬͣ̄ͨ̐͠I̦͒̂ͯ̅̏K̝͙̖̺̗̹͍͟A̲͈ͪ͗́


It's a good game, im not that far yet, I just finished the sayori part and took a break


----------



## Parafrosyni (Dec 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> It's a good game, im not that far yet, I just finished the sayori part and took a break


Man, you're in for a treat.
Who is your best girl??


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

@Crimcyan Odd, all your posts now look like this sort of abstract pattern of little squares, that bleed into the post after them...must be some new sorta modern art!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Parafrosyni said:


> Man, you're in for a treat.
> Who is your best girl??


I really liked sayori, but that went bad fast xD, I think I might go with natsuki on the 2nd part as my friend told me not to do yuri as much


----------



## Parafrosyni (Dec 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I really liked sayori, but that went bad fast xD, I think I might go with natsuki on the 2nd part as my friend told me not to do yuri as much


Sayori was actually my first best girl as well! Natsuki's playthrough is pretty okay, but tsundere characters aren't really favorable for me, and Yuri just creeped me the heck out, even before the game breaks.
I'm not one for dating sims and visual novels, but I really liked DDLC, You're probably going to like it too!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Parafrosyni said:


> Sayori was actually my first best girl as well! Natsuki's playthrough is pretty okay, but tsundere characters aren't really favorable for me, and Yuri just creeped me the heck out, even before the game breaks.
> I'm not one for dating sims and visual novels, but I really liked DDLC, You're probably going to like it too!


I'm not big on dating sims aswell, I picked up this game as soon as I saw it wasn't one when I was watching a lets play of it, and so far it's well made story/horror game!


----------



## Parafrosyni (Dec 27, 2017)

I had no clue how it was gonna go, I just had a few friends tell me "DOWNLOAD IT AND PLAY IT NOW"
So I had no clue what to expect, other than "disturbing content" as warned when opening the game.
I endured the awkward character bonding beginning just out of curiosity on what the disturbing content would be
Even though I caught on to a lot of what was going on before Sayori left,  the game still pleasantly surprised me in many ways!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Parafrosyni said:


> I had no clue how it was gonna go, I just had a few friends tell me "DOWNLOAD IT AND PLAY IT NOW"
> So I had no clue what to expect, other than "disturbing content" as warned when opening the game.
> I endured the awkward character bonding beginning just out of curiosity on what the disturbing content would be
> Even though I caught on to a lot of what was going on before Sayori left,  the game still pleasantly surprised me in many ways!


One of the things I really liked about it, is that even the poems make a difference with the interactions, I wasn't expecting the big story difference compared to the let's play I was watching. So I still ended up surprised with it so far


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 27, 2017)

Ahhh visual novel  dating simulations. Got my feet wet with a bunch of those. Found a bunch of a vapor ware DOS ones. Now that was interesting. Then of course we got the classic katawa shoujo.

As a demisexual I truly enjoyed that one. Also as a guy whose heart is probably going to explode once (if?) I turn fifty. Hey I could relate too. Hopefully by then they'll have robotic parts figured out. Hell yeah ill replace my broken ticker with a robotic one.


I enjoy things with a good story. Actually come to think of it thats how I ended up in the furry fandom. I got sucked into numerous comics then I found two kinds and blam. Here I am typing this message on a random forum.

also I recognize the Skrillex lyrics in Crimcyan's sig. Damn I remember when Mau5 promoted skrillex for the first time. Seems like that was forever ago.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Loffi (Dec 27, 2017)

Working retail the day after Christmas is so hellish. How come no one warned me? It was worse than Black Friday.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 27, 2017)

Woof


----------



## Loffi (Dec 27, 2017)

There's some board game called Legend of the Wendigo and the Wendigo they use in it is surprisingly cute.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Woof


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2017)

Woofs some more.

This forum could need some juice.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Woofs some more.
> 
> This forum could need some juice.



*gives the forum an IV of woofs* :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Good morning Furries.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries.


Mornin’


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Mornin’


Hey Mabus. What's a woofing with you?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries.


Good Evening


----------



## Mabus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Mabus. What's a woofing with you?


A long drawn out day on the ambulance 
In between calls when its boring as all get-out im just woofing up the place from my phone.

*woofs with a lack of caffeine*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Good Evening


Thanks! How are things across the pond? Have a good Christmas?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> A long drawn out day on the ambulance
> In between calls when its boring as all get-out im just woofing up the place from my phone.
> 
> *woofs with a lack of caffeine*


You sound like you need some coffee.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thanks! How are things across the pond? Have a good Christmas?


Well, I had quite good christmas


----------



## Mabus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You sound like you need some coffee.


Yes please xP


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, I had quite good christmas


Pawsome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Yes please xP


I just got up. Drinking me some Community Coffee Breakfast Blend. So tasty!!


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Yes please xP


*gives quadruple shot espresso mocha*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *gives quadruple shot espresso mocha*


That'll fix em up!


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries.


I'm going to steal this one from a coworker:
What's so good about it? 
For real though, it feels exactly like a Monday after the long weekend. Cue the Garfield, because that's basically me today.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Woo....oook?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I'm going to steal this one from a coworker:
> What's so good about it?
> For real though, it feels exactly like a Monday after the long weekend. Cue the Garfield, because that's basically me today.


Did you wake up today? Not dead? Then it's a good day!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Woo....oook?


Lol


----------



## Jarren (Dec 27, 2017)

Holy crap, you guys actually broke the 1k page mark when I wasn't looking.
Congrats.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Holy crap, you guys actually broke the 1k page mark when I wasn't looking.
> Congrats.


Yep. Missed you there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Holy crap, you guys actually broke the 1k page mark when I wasn't looking.
> Congrats.


Did you have a good Christmas?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I just got up. Drinking me some Community Coffee Breakfast Blend. So tasty!!


Thank you sir! 



connortheskunk said:


> *gives quadruple shot espresso mocha*



I shall cherish this gift i have been given... thank you based skunk


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

I should be looking for a new vehicle right now! But instead I am on FA.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> I shall cherish this gift i have been given... thank you based skunk


You're welcome!


----------



## Jarren (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did you have a good Christmas?


Indeed I did. Can't complain. You?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Indeed I did. Can't complain. You?


It was good! Got to see the new Star Wars too. I cried.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It was good! Got to see the new Star Wars too. I cried.


Please pm me spoilers of the whole movie...
 .___.
I may not get the chance to see it and i must know!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Please pm me spoilers of the whole movie...
> .___.
> I may not get the chance to see it and i must know!


No pm's for me. It is a rule I must follow. But you gotta go see it! God knows what the 3rd one is gonna be about!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No pm's for me. It is a rule I must follow. But you gotta go see it! God knows what the 3rd one is gonna be about!


It will probably be a lot later than VIII episode beacuse the  resistance have to rebuild and this kid in the end of the movie has to grow up


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

I just woke up, I have no motivation to do anything today


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> It will probably be a lot later than VIII episode beacuse the  resistance have to rebuild and this kid in the end of the movie has to grow up


You may be right. And what about Leia?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I just woke up, I have no motivation to do anything today


You're up. That's a start.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I just woke up, I have no motivation to do anything today


Maybe you just need to boop something?


----------



## Mabus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No pm's for me. It is a rule I must follow. But you gotta go see it! God knows what the 3rd one is gonna be about!



O_O !
“Star Wars: Wait we found another jedi”

*ponders the thought*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You may be right. And what about Leia?


For me it isn't a very big surprise that she has (you know), beacuse she's daughter of Vader too


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're up. That's a start.


Yeah true, I have to run down to the store and stuff today to pick up heat gun to see if I can fix my rc car. If I can't fix it with the heat gun I'm out 100 bucks, so im gonna be busy trying to fix it today


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

You may kill off all the Jedi, but you can not kill the Fur! I mean Force!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yeah true, I have to run down to the store and stuff today to pick up heat gun to see if I can fix my rc car. If I can't fix it with the heat gun I'm out 100 bucks, so im gonna be busy trying to fix it today


Just dont get frustrated and break it even more. There has got to be a way!


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did you wake up today? Not dead? Then it's a good day!


Completely agree, even with the cold and rain this morning!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I should be looking for a new vehicle right now! But instead I am on FA.


I should be doing the same considering everything I drive is old and crappy and I'm just about too old and crappy to be crawling around on the driveway to keep them running


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Completely agree, even with the cold and rain this morning!
> 
> 
> I should be doing the same considering everything I drive is old and crappy and I'm just about too old and crappy to be crawling around on the driveway to keep them running


I kinda crashed mine. And of course my insurance company totalled it instead of trying to fix it.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Im boooreed


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Damn, we really do live in the future....


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25779
> Damn, we really do live in the future....


What?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> What?


It's 3d tennis balls, isn't science wonderful that we can now enjoy 3d tennis balls


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Good morning :3


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Good morning :3


Good evening


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Different time zones are fun


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Good evening


Hey look, its another kitten :3
Mrow.... bzz.... What tf sound do I make


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey look, its another kitten :3
> Mrow.... bzz.... What tf sound do I make


Purrrr


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Purrrr


Mrow :3


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Mornin/Technically Afternoon People. What'chya all been up to so far?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Mrow :3


Meow


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Mornin/Technically Afternoon People. What'chya all been up to so far?


I am watching clips of steven universe


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I am watching clips of steven universe


Ooooooh, What bits are you lookin at specifically?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Ooooooh, What bits are you lookin at specifically?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

I am reading a Star Wars book. The one where Chewie dies saving Anakin Solo(not fukin Ben, who tf thought That shit up?). I just cried a little bit. Having a smoke before I clean up my garage.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

I would help my sister clean out her six-foot dollhouse, but I woke up with back pain >_>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

I know why they wiped away the canon of Star Wars. So they wouldn't have to pay any of those authors or publishing companies. Isnt capitalism wonderful!


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am reading a Star Wars book. The one where Chewie dies saving Anakin Solo(not fukin Ben, who tf thought That shit up?). I just cried a little bit. Having a smoke before I clean up my garage.


Am I the only one that thinks it kinda sucks that all those Wonderful books that came out before the new movies have kinda just been waved away as if almost none of what went on in them never happened?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I would help my sister clean out her six-foot dollhouse, but I woke up with back pain >_>


 know that feeling all too well.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it kinda sucks that all those Wonderful books that came out before the new movies have kinda just been waved away as if almost none of what went on in them never happened?


Yep.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it kinda sucks that all those Wonderful books that came out before the new movies have kinda just been waved away as if almost none of what went on in them never happened?


I've read every one. But I just look at these new movies as an alternate universe.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

My mom got a Porg for christmas

Its so fluffy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> My mom got a Porg for christmas
> 
> Its so fluffy


Whats a Porg?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> My mom got a Porg for christmas
> 
> Its so fluffy


An orange pig?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 25788


Ohhhhh! Didn't know their names!! The ones who shamed Chewie for murder and eating one of their own. Lmao!!


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 25788


Weren't the Porgs almost purely made to sell toys and other Cute Merchandise?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Weren't the Porgs almost purely made to sell toys and other Cute Merchandise?


It's Disney. Nothing new there!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ohhhhh! Didn't know their names!! The ones who shamed Chewie for murder and eating one of their own. Lmao!!


Theres a rumor going around that they are actually puffins with animated suits on




....Can I make that porg a fursona? XD


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Porgs were awesome and cute, my mother loved them xD


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Theres a rumor going around that they are actually puffins with animated suits on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The World's First Porgsona.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

My mom got one that is so fluffy and it moves its mouth and makes porg noises


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Theres a rumor going around that they are actually puffins with animated suits on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you can! Its fluffy enough I guess.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

How about those crystal foxes!?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How about those crystal foxes!?


Oooo they were very nice


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How about those crystal foxes!?


?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How about those crystal foxes!?


You could use Christmas tree icecicles for the fur.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> ?


From the new star wars


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm having leftover taco salad for brunch. 

It's great.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> From the new star wars


Just googled them. They kinda look like Crystal-Wolf-Sheep, if that makes sense. Kinda 50/50 on the look.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm having leftover taco salad for brunch.
> 
> It's great.


I made my wife and I a cheese and ham omelette with leftover Christmas ham. And toast. Mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Just googled them. They kinda look like Crystal-Wolf-Sheep, if that makes sense. Kinda 50/50 on the look.


Lol. Good comparison.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I made my wife and I a cheese and ham omelette with leftover Christmas ham. And toast. Mmmmmmmmmm!


Damnit, now I'm hungry. Excuse me as I go make some Food.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Damnit, now I'm hungry. Excuse me as I go make some Food.


Lol. I need to go clean up my garage. Im being a slacker.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

I shall return!! Bye for now Furries!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I shall return!! Bye for now Furries!


Bye :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

And just to let you all know, I believe "The Naked And Famous" produce great music. Look em up!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And just to let you all know, I believe "The Naked And Famous" produce great music. Look em up!


I went to one of their concerts 
They played along with Blink182 and some other band!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

And after that concert, I was sick with a temp of 101.3 for a week straight and got laryngitis .-.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> And after that concert, I was sick with a temp of 101.3 for a week straight and got laryngitis .-.


Ouch!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ouch!


Yep. I was in the first few frount rows, and the smell of marijuana was strong


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Yep. I was in the first few frount rows, and the smell of marijuana was strong


I have no issue with people getting High, but Jesus Christ the smell of Marijuana is God Awful. I have no idea how people can get used to it. 

(Or, well, I do know how they'd get used to it, but for Dramatization, I'm Exaggerating)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Theres a rumor going around that they are actually puffins with animated suits on


This is true.  All those islands off Ireland's west coast are full of puffins at certain times of the year.  They're so tame they never fly off when humans are around, so it was either incorporate them somehow into the film or delay the entire shoot until well after nesting season was over.

Quite sweet way of doing it I thought.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Yep. I was in the first few frount rows, and the smell of marijuana was strong


It happens. That aint what made you sick though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

I wouldnt mind seeing them live.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Boops the empty room.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Boops the empty room.


The empty room Boops Back.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> The empty room Boops Back.


And I thought I was alone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

Watching my dog try to climb a tree to get at three squirrels is hilarious!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 27, 2017)

2,000 words done this evening 

And not just ook ook ook repeated 2,000 times!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

*crickets chirping* 
Pretty quiet in here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> 2,000 words done this evening


Huh? For?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Huh? For?


Another story I’m working on.  About half of the first draft now done


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

*Does the porg sounds*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Almost done, this takes forever


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

What the hell kind of font is that in your sig? It messes with the page. Really weird.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Almost done, this takes forever


I'm so jelly that you're inside. I've got to go put an alternator in one of my cars, but it's 30ish degrees outside and to my southern ass, that's too dadgum cold.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What the hell kind of font is that in your sig? It messes with the page. Really weird.


D̡̝̺̮̞͉̼͚͝o̷̡͖͖͙̯̤̯̳͕͔̕̕͠n̨̛҉͙͎̥͙̟̙̜͓̗̗͎̫͉̮͚́͠t̕͏͏̵̤̘̤̥ ̶̧̧̜̰͍͙̮͉́͠ẁ̸̭̯̘̠̗̞̰̳͜ǫ͍̫͔̯̗͚̙̼͔͖̝͇̩̤̱̕͝r̨͉̯̣̼̰͙̻͇̯̪̼̫̦͓̼̩̰̖͝ͅr̸̷̡̭̙͔̙͍̲̗͈͎͈͞y̵̢̯̤̙̞̻̺͔̣̠̙̪̘͕̹͝ ͜͞҉͎̫̖̭̟̟̟̙̠̺͟a̛̘̹͈͉̥̣̠̦̜̜̤͝͝b҉͍̲̯̩͓͈̖͠o̵̢͕̼̣̼̹͡ͅú͙͍̟̩̥̀͘ͅṱ̛̲͚͇̤̀͜ ̢̝̤̜̥̲͔̩̭̦̹̫́̕͜ͅi̛͇͎̙͚̱̟̲̳̻͡ͅt҉̨̳̪̻̠̗͚͍͈͍̲̼̳̣̺̺͠ ͏͓͈͎̣̜̭̣̰͟


P_Dragon said:


> I'm so jelly that you're inside. I've got to go put an alternator in one of my cars, but it's 30ish degrees outside and to my southern ass, that's too dadgum cold.


Lol, I had to do the same to my jeep last year around this time too.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhdhhd, I must learn for the tests from tomorrow *Hides under thr bed from frustration*


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What the hell kind of font is that in your sig? It messes with the page. Really weird.



Same here. It bleeds through the posts, even, makes the page hard to read. It blurs into the posts, after it, and stuff.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Why I fucking weren't learning this three years in this fucking school, now I struggle to pass, I know nothing frlm chemistry and very little from physics, how I will pas this tests in April, how I will get to this school I want, why I have to learn chemistry if I want to be translator * curles up in the bunker *


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Why I fucking weren't learning this three years in this fucking school, now I struggle to pass, I know nothing frlm chemistry and very little from physics, how I will pas this tests in April, how I will get to this school I want, why I have to learn chemistry if I want to be translator * curles up in the bunker *



I don't know how they do it in Poland? I wish you luck though. Well, or an ability to understand what you need to understand.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't know how they do it in Poland? I wish you luck though. Well, or an ability to understand what you need to understand.


Thanks... Sorry for this attack of aggression..


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm afraid that I will fail and my ambitions will be ruined and I will have to go to vocational school...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I'm afraid that I will fail and my ambitions will be ruined and I will have to go to vocational school...



Yeah... doesn't sound like the greatest system. In America you can go to whatever school you want! If you can afford it anyway.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah... doesn't sound like the greatest system. In America you can go to whatever school you want! If you can afford it anyway.


Well, in Poland there was a system, 6 years of grade school, then 3 of middle school, and then you choose Liceum (High School) and after this you go to university, Technical School or Vocational school (It's the worst, here you can be builder or electrician, mechanic), but our great party PiS (Something like Trump but 3x), did reform that when middle schools are working now from the reform of early 2000s, now they decided to do a new reform to remove middle schools again and we will have 8 years of grade school, but this doesn't concern me, I'm in one of the last middle school students, we don't hsve 1 class of middle school for an example now, we have 7 class of grade school, and this complicating my situation more, there are even rumors that they will make those tests in April very hard to show that middle schools weren't good and they're mixing us students into politics, those tests in April are the most important in the all 3 years of middle school, we still have marks of course bit this test have a large impact on my future so...


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It happens. That aint what made you sick though.


I saw Awolnation and Fall out boy too


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 27, 2017)

My dog is doing way better!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> My dog is doing way better!


Good to hear


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> My dog is doing way better!


Good to hear


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Good to hear


Dang, Jinx


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Dang, Jinx


?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I'm so jelly that you're inside. I've got to go put an alternator in one of my cars, but it's 30ish degrees outside and to my southern ass, that's too dadgum cold.


Its thirty degrees over here, too :3


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> ?


You Ninja'd me xD


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> You Ninja'd me xD


Ohhh..


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm gonna make a Porg fursona


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, in Poland there was a system, 6 years of grade school, then 3 of middle school, and then you choose Liceum (High School) and after this you go to university, Technical School or Vocational school (It's the worst, here you can be builder or electrician, mechanic), but our great party PiS (Something like Trump but 3x), did reform that when middle schools are working now from the reform of early 2000s, now they decided to do a new reform to remove middle schools again and we will have 8 years of grade school, but this doesn't concern me, I'm in one of the last middle school students, we don't hsve 1 class of middle school for an example now, we have 7 class of grade school, and this complicating my situation more, there are even rumors that they will make those tests in April very hard to show that middle schools weren't good and they're mixing us students into politics, those tests in April are the most important in the all 3 years of middle school, we still have marks of course bit this test have a large impact on my future so...



Well, that sucks. I hate it when people politicize the school system. So, yeah... hope you don't wind up a builder or something if you don't want to. I was a builder for a while out here... the requirements were that I know how to use a hammer and a drill.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, that sucks. I hate it when people politicize the school system. So, yeah... hope you don't wind up a builder or something if you don't want to. I was a builder for a while out here... the requirements were that I know how to use a hammer and a drill.


Well, I will try to do my best, I just want to be happy in this world... Ehhh just to be happy people must do a lot of things...


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I saw Awolnation and Fall out boy too


Fall Out Boy is what made you sick. For sure.
I've seen Awolnation as well and it was only the second most angsty concert I've been to behind Manchester Orchestra, but both were great shows. Neither were as angsty as Crim's current sig though.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well, I will try to do my best, I just want to be happy in this world... Ehhh just to be happy people must do a lot of things...



Yeah, it's not easy. It takes a lot of effort. For my part I'm currently involved in a paperwork war with my college so it doesn't cost me tens of thousands of dollars extra in tuition I don't feel inclined to give them, amongst other things. None of this is the their fault per se, it's just the system, and the system pisses me off and makes me want to move back to the middle of the wood under my rock... where I came from.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Fall Out Boy is what made you sick. For sure.
> I've seen Awolnation as well and it was only the second most angsty concert I've been to behind Manchester Orchestra, but both were great shows. Neither were as angsty as Crim's current sig though.



I'm a symphony goer, myself, if I went anywhere.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 27, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ehhh just to be happy people must do a lot of things...


That's the kind-of-depressing truth. It's hard work to be happy. which took me way too long to realize for myself.
Best of luck on your upcoming tests. 



BahgDaddy said:


> I'm a symphony goer, myself, if I went anywhere.


As much classical as I listen to, I've never been to a symphony performance. I didn't even back in my wind ensemble days. I don't know if I'd want to or not as my favorite live music is ska. Good ska bands are so much fun live, but the venue that had all of them in Atlanta closed/moved, so there's not really a good place for them anymore


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2017)

I heard Fallout Boy?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> That's the kind-of-depressing truth. It's hard work to be happy. which took me way too long to realize for myself.
> Best of luck on your upcoming tests.
> 
> 
> As much classical as I listen to, I've never been to a symphony performance. I didn't even back in my wind ensemble days. I don't know if I'd want to or not as my favorite live music is ska. Good ska bands are so much fun live, but the venue that had all of them in Atlanta closed/moved, so there's not really a good place for them anymore



If there were good pagan or Celtic concerts, I'd go to those, I imagine they'd draw a fairly exccentric and interesting  crowd, but they're mostly in Europe.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I heard Fallout Boy?


Green Day > Fallout Boy

fite me


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Green Day > Fallout Boy
> 
> fite me


Disturbed>Green Day>Fallout Boy

Fite me. :3


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Disturbed>Green Day>Fallout Boy
> 
> Fite me. :3


Disturbed=Green Day=Fallout Boy

Time for a Fist Fight Bois


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Fall Out Boy is what made you sick. For sure.


That wasn't the concert I got sick at, I got sick at the blink182/the naked and famous concert

But hey, i'm a teenage edgelord and meganerd
Of course I listen to edgy music
I know I won't be like this as an adult, and i'll remember saying this.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 27, 2017)

I like joy division. Post-punk was pretty neat.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Hope this is the LAST TIME!
> 'Cause I'll NEVER SAY NO to you.
> 
> This conversation is...
> ...


Am I following you yet


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 27, 2017)

I chime in with a
"Haven't you people ever heard of closing a goddamn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things
With a sense of poise and rationality.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> I like joy division. Post-punk was pretty neat.



Yep Joy Division (and early New Order) is clearly better than all of these aforementioned bands, as well as The Fall, by a factor _so_ great, no mathematical expression can convey it!  

Oddly, I almost thought Fallout Boy was a video game; I'm just up from a nap : P


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm gonna make a Porg fursona



What's a porg? A hybrid, I guess? Lemme think...P....O....R....G...

Possum, Redneck, Giraffe? 

Porcupine, Ringtailed, Gazelle?

I am confused!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> What's a porg? A hybrid, I guess? Lemme think...P....O....R....G...
> 
> Possum, Redneck, Giraffe?
> 
> ...


Its a star wars thing


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Its a star wars thing



Oh, thanks...I might have been guessing for years, otherwise!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 25794



10/10 would shoot with a blaster o-o
I dont trust it


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 10/10 would shoot with a blaster o-o
> I dont trust it


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

Mabus said:


> 10/10 would shoot with a blaster o-o
> I dont trust it



Huh, must be a new thing! But I bet though it looks cute, it is actually evil, or will become evil...more evil than even the most evil Darth Vader, times ten. These things are gonna be the next storm-troopers, only much, much worse.


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 25795



Looks plump, and maybe juicy? Might be good roasted, like a 'lil turkey...hmmm...


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

;-;
rip fluffy fluffingston the fifth


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> ;-;
> rip fluffy fluffingston the fifth



But luckily, skunks do not eat birds...though to a fox, that would be a tasty treat, I'm sure...or even a cat!


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> Looks plump, and maybe juicy? Might be good roasted, like a 'lil turkey...hmmm...


Dude, I would totally be up for some Barbecued Porg.


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Dude, I would totally be up for some Barbecued Porg.



Or even a bucket of KFP: Kentucky Fried Porg!


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Dude, I would totally be up for some Barbecued Porg.


Agreed. Got a blender?


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> Or even a bucket of KFP: Kentucky Fried Porg!


That's Absurd! Now, Some CFP, Coruscant Fried Porg, now THAT I'd buy.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Or. OOOH! Pulled Porg Sandwiches!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

What the hell's a porg?


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

That


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

Poor @KiaraTC : Southern cookin' will never be the same : P


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> That


This gives me an idea for a fursona.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This gives me an idea for a fursona.


I've made a fursona out of this today ^^


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 27, 2017)

Paul the Punk Rock Porg


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This gives me an idea for a fursona.


We're Already Cookin Kiara's new Porgsona, but, The more in the Crock-pot, the Better. ^-^

(But in all honesty though, those things are Cute as Fuck, I can't Blame you.)


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> (But in all honesty though, those things are Cute as Fuck, I can't Blame you.)


My mom got a porg for christmas. If you press its belly, it rawrs


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I've made a fursona out of this today ^^



Careful, now! Paula Deen might be payin' you a visit!

(Also, they are pretty cute)


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> Careful, now! Paula Deen might be payin' you a visit!
> 
> (Also, they are pretty cute)


Paula Deen?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Paula Deen?



She was a southern TV chef/cookbook author who sorta fell from grace a few years back. But don't worry, I think her restaurant is in Savannah, GA, so you should be safe.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> She was a southern TV chef/cookbook author who sorta fell from grace a few years back. But don't worry, I think her restaurant is in Savannah, GA, so you should be safe.


Oh, okay


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> She was a southern TV chef/cookbook author who sorta fell from grace a few years back. But don't worry, I think her restaurant is in Savannah, GA, so you should be safe.



Didn't she say something like "of course" it was a black person who'd mugged her?


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> She was a southern TV chef/cookbook author who sorta fell from grace a few years back. But don't worry, I think her restaurant is in Savannah, GA, so you should be safe.


AKA the lady who puts butter and lard on a salad.


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> AKA the lady who puts butter and lard on a salad.



And bacon grease!

Edit: But her banana pudding recipe is really incredible.

www.foodnetwork.com: Not Yo' Mama's Banana Pudding


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

I made a meme


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I made a meme
> View attachment 25798



Oh, must be one of those math word problems. "If Jennifer eats one square foot of mattress every day, and she goes to a mattress store for two weeks, calculate how long it would take to find Jennifer a psychiatrist."


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, must be one of those math word problems. "If Jennifer eats one square foot of mattress every day, and she goes to a mattress store for two weeks, calculate how long it would take to find Jennifer a psychiatrist."


Its from my strange addiction, lol


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, must be one of those math word problems. "If Jennifer eats one square foot of mattress every day, and she goes to a mattress store for two weeks, calculate how long it would take to find Jennifer a psychiatrist."



Depends on if Jennifer has insurance, how good her insurance is, and how much money Jennifer has. But the outlook is bleak.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> Depends on if Jennifer has insurance, how good her insurance is, and how much money Jennifer has. But the outlook is bleak.


So What you're saying is, the Answer is Poverty.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> Depends on if Jennifer has insurance, how good her insurance is, and how much money Jennifer has. But the outlook is bleak.



Screw it. The mattresses are probably cheaper.


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Screw it. The mattresses are probably cheaper.



Yep, just a matter of finding non-toxic mattresses. Or, ones that have been discarded due to bed bugs.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep, just a matter of finding non-toxic mattresses. Or, ones that have been discarded due to bed bugs.



Extra protein.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 27, 2017)

here's a clip from the episode


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh dear god.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 28, 2017)

Mattress vore


----------



## Simo (Dec 28, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Mattress vore



Why am I tempted to Google this?

Edit: Oh, my, there's even videos of people getting eaten...by mattresses!

I will never feel weird again.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Mattress vore



The latest fetish on MattressAffinity.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> The latest fetish on MattressAffinity.


I like to imagine an alternate universe where people go out dressed up as characters based on furniture and home appliances.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> The latest fetish on MattressAffinity.


Time for us all to make Mattressonas.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 28, 2017)

Mine is named Koga the pillow top king


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Time for us all to make Mattressonas.


Hi, i'm a window.



(Get it? Because i'm a window to seeing what kids rn are like? No? Okay)


----------



## Simo (Dec 28, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Time for us all to make Mattressonas.



I think I'll be a waterbed named Nemo. Don't puncture me!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> I like to imagine an alternate universe where people go out dressed up as characters based on furniture and home appliances.



I think I'll dress as a fire hydrant.

Or if that doesn't qualify, a faucet cough cough.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> I think I'll be a waterbed named Nemo. Don't puncture me!


*The only way to find Nemo is through death.
*
*holds up sewing needle*


----------



## Simo (Dec 28, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> *The only way to find Nemo is through death.
> *
> *holds up sewing needle*



Watch it!

My second choice then is to be a lava lamp.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Watch it!
> 
> My second choice then is to be a lava lamp.



You had me at 'lamp'.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

I wanna be
A table
like no one ever was


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I wanna be
> A table
> like no one ever was


To Wax them is My Real Test.
To Arrange Them is my Cause.
Tablemon. Oh, It's you and Me.
I Know it's my Destiny.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

T̼̱̺̪̗̱̰͚̽ͫ͒̂ͨ̉́͛̕hͬ̆̋̅҉̨̟̩̞͈̳̞͙̞͎̹̬͞i̸ͦ̒ͧ͛͊̇̆͒̒͋̽̂̀͜͏͏͉̲̖̱͚̹͓͙͔̥͕͓͎̹̲s̵̸͎̳̯͔͇̠͔͇̪͔̯͈͈͌͌̌̎͋́ͣ̉ͤ̓ͬͫ̌ͣ̎̏͑ ̛͇̟͓͙͎̅͋̎̇͑̓ͥ̉͌̽̉ͯ̌ͦ̈́̋ͨ͘g̷̡̞͕̣͇̟̒̽̍ͭ͊ͦ͜͠ͅa̶̷̼̗̞͓͇̺̬̺̰̱̍ͥ̏̔̃͞ͅͅm̢̜̗͓̟̪͍̆ͪ̽̂͋ͣ̿͂̌͗̉͋̈́̚̚e̤̣̭̝̥͉͖̲̯͓͍̎̍͐̎̔ͪ̎̀̏͂̐̀̀͟͡͡ ̵̶̨̞̳̞̜͈̳̘͓̗̝͓̳͓͊̅͌ͧ̒ͯ͊̆̉̓̌̎̚į̞̙̯͕̯̹͈̮͎̰̌̑̄̏ͨ̄̿̕͞ͅs̢͛̂ͬ͑͐̈́͢҉̶̜̱̫̼̯̻̠͍̹̭̗̹̟̠̻̬͞ ̵̢̢͍͈̬̩͚͚̬͚͕̯̯̥͔͓̪͇͍̤̝̍ͩ͒ͬ͊̀̐̾͌͗ͥ̌́̔̀̚f̛͔̜̭̰͍͈̗ͪ͒ͤ̈ͬ͟͢u̠̬̙͚͍͙͎͚̝͔̼̐̓̽͐́̋ͬ͊̆̔̍̌ͦ͌̃̂̀̈̚͡͝ͅĉͫ̉͋̅ͮ̾ͦ̾ͪͩ̏͏͡͏̖͖͚̣̞̩̼̺k̙̰̦͈̗̫̥̜̞̬͙̲̲̖͕͙̼ͭͤ̈͑̄̃͂͑̌͋̔͆́͘̕͝ę̸̢͙͈̣͉̰ͮ͛̾̏̈ͤ̓̿̏̂̆ͦ̐ͥͤ͑͡ḓ̡̯͚̮̖̦̰̬̦̼̥̪͉͍͔̥̔̾͑̅͋ͨͧ̔͒͌ͣ͞͡ ̷̴̛̗̮̩̖̱̾̾͂̄̓̔ͮ̽̉̑̑͠ũ͓̭̗͙̺̫͚̥̖̤ͤ͛̊ͣ̍̕͢͞p̮̻͖̳̜̝͙̻̭̺͕̝̟ͦ̆̊́ͫ̐ͥ̉̄̐͋ͨ̏̓ͩ̇͢͞͡ͅ.̷̵̧̼̝̫͔̳͇̖͉̏͂͑͒ͩ͊̆ͣ̓̅͋ͣͧ̋̅ͨ͂̚͘.̢͓͚͓̤̗͕͓̣̥ͩ̀͛̊̓̎͛̄̒̾̌͒́͜.̴̨̘͓͔̰̲ͪ̓ͤ̅̆̌ͥ͆̒ͬ͗̍ͣ̑̈̆̂͐͡.̢̛̺̫̟̠̰̟͕̤̩̮̙̓ͫͨ͌ͧ̽́ͧ̅̓ͦ́̊̾̽̀͟͡


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25801
> T̼̱̺̪̗̱̰͚̽ͫ͒̂ͨ̉́͛̕hͬ̆̋̅҉̨̟̩̞͈̳̞͙̞͎̹̬͞i̸ͦ̒ͧ͛͊̇̆͒̒͋̽̂̀͜͏͏͉̲̖̱͚̹͓͙͔̥͕͓͎̹̲s̵̸͎̳̯͔͇̠͔͇̪͔̯͈͈͌͌̌̎͋́ͣ̉ͤ̓ͬͫ̌ͣ̎̏͑ ̛͇̟͓͙͎̅͋̎̇͑̓ͥ̉͌̽̉ͯ̌ͦ̈́̋ͨ͘g̷̡̞͕̣͇̟̒̽̍ͭ͊ͦ͜͠ͅa̶̷̼̗̞͓͇̺̬̺̰̱̍ͥ̏̔̃͞ͅͅm̢̜̗͓̟̪͍̆ͪ̽̂͋ͣ̿͂̌͗̉͋̈́̚̚e̤̣̭̝̥͉͖̲̯͓͍̎̍͐̎̔ͪ̎̀̏͂̐̀̀͟͡͡ ̵̶̨̞̳̞̜͈̳̘͓̗̝͓̳͓͊̅͌ͧ̒ͯ͊̆̉̓̌̎̚į̞̙̯͕̯̹͈̮͎̰̌̑̄̏ͨ̄̿̕͞ͅs̢͛̂ͬ͑͐̈́͢҉̶̜̱̫̼̯̻̠͍̹̭̗̹̟̠̻̬͞ ̵̢̢͍͈̬̩͚͚̬͚͕̯̯̥͔͓̪͇͍̤̝̍ͩ͒ͬ͊̀̐̾͌͗ͥ̌́̔̀̚f̛͔̜̭̰͍͈̗ͪ͒ͤ̈ͬ͟͢u̠̬̙͚͍͙͎͚̝͔̼̐̓̽͐́̋ͬ͊̆̔̍̌ͦ͌̃̂̀̈̚͡͝ͅĉͫ̉͋̅ͮ̾ͦ̾ͪͩ̏͏͡͏̖͖͚̣̞̩̼̺k̙̰̦͈̗̫̥̜̞̬͙̲̲̖͕͙̼ͭͤ̈͑̄̃͂͑̌͋̔͆́͘̕͝ę̸̢͙͈̣͉̰ͮ͛̾̏̈ͤ̓̿̏̂̆ͦ̐ͥͤ͑͡ḓ̡̯͚̮̖̦̰̬̦̼̥̪͉͍͔̥̔̾͑̅͋ͨͧ̔͒͌ͣ͞͡ ̷̴̛̗̮̩̖̱̾̾͂̄̓̔ͮ̽̉̑̑͠ũ͓̭̗͙̺̫͚̥̖̤ͤ͛̊ͣ̍̕͢͞p̮̻͖̳̜̝͙̻̭̺͕̝̟ͦ̆̊́ͫ̐ͥ̉̄̐͋ͨ̏̓ͩ̇͢͞͡ͅ.̷̵̧̼̝̫͔̳͇̖͉̏͂͑͒ͩ͊̆ͣ̓̅͋ͣͧ̋̅ͨ͂̚͘.̢͓͚͓̤̗͕͓̣̥ͩ̀͛̊̓̎͛̄̒̾̌͒́͜.̴̨̘͓͔̰̲ͪ̓ͤ̅̆̌ͥ͆̒ͬ͗̍ͣ̑̈̆̂͐͡.̢̛̺̫̟̠̰̟͕̤̩̮̙̓ͫͨ͌ͧ̽́ͧ̅̓ͦ́̊̾̽̀͟͡





Wtf?lol


----------



## 134 (Dec 28, 2017)

Lol xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Wtf?lol


That game is one of the most fucked up things I have ever watched or played, a bunch of people warned me about how bad it was but I didnt listen lol


----------



## 134 (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> That game is one of the most fucked up things I have ever watched or played, a bunch of people warned me about how bad it was but I didnt listen lol


Is it like ETS2 where you download 2 Gb of pure Traffic jam on multiplayer?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 28, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> I like to imagine an alternate universe where people go out dressed up as characters based on furniture and home appliances.


Sort of like this


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Is it like ETS2 where you download 2 Gb of pure Traffic jam on multiplayer?


No its more like something that would be nice and innocent turns into a demon possessing the game and it precedes to get more and more fucked up till the point you want to throw your computer.

It's a free game if anyone wants to try it: store.steampowered.com: Doki Doki Literature Club! on Steam


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> No its more like something that would be nice and innocent turns into a demon possessing the game and it precedes to get more and more fucked up till the point you want to throw your computer.
> 
> It's a free game if anyone wants to try it: store.steampowered.com: Doki Doki Literature Club! on Steam


Tags: "Psychological horror, Brutality"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah... doesn't sound like the greatest system. In America you can go to whatever school you want! If you can afford it anyway.


If you are accepted first. Even if you got the money, the school has to first let you in.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning!


Good Afternoon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Good Afternoon


Not for another 4 and a half hours.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Tags: "Psychological horror, Brutality"


I like it when a Dark Souls game gets released, and every time the games have the tags "Child friendly", "Casual", etc.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

On that happy note, going back to bed. There's a thousand black birds in my front yard. Awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2017)

I may not be great at a plethora of things but god damn I can make an omelette that even Gordon Ramsay would be proud of.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Tags: "Psychological horror, Brutality"


Those are pretty accurate tags for the game xD


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Those are pretty accurate tags for the game xD


Interesting...


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> On that happy note, going back to bed. There's a thousand black birds in my front yard. Awesome.


I love it when that happens, though it's mostly in the warm months when I have birds coming through. Or maybe I just don't notice this time of year because I'm outside less because it's cold..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Afternoon all!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Well. Nobody home. Gonna go play my NES Classic. Bye.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Aww, I'm here!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I love it when that happens, though it's mostly in the warm months when I have birds coming through. Or maybe I just don't notice this time of year because I'm outside less because it's cold..


You need an avatar.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Those are pretty accurate tags for the game xD



What the actual hell is your signature?! Matrix shit?!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Good afternoon peoples.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> What the actual hell is your signature?! Matrix shit?!


Hey bunny! Howls it going?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Good afternoon peoples.


Hello Legs!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Barf


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Its clear to me that no matter what age you are, boredom sucks balls!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Barf


Bork bork


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Barf


Hiya bahgs!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey bunny! Howls it going?


Hi Okami! It's going, waiting on my car to be repaired, getting ready to head to the store here in a little while. Enjoying my break from work as much as I can!

How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Okami! It's going, waiting on my car to be repaired, getting ready to head to the store here in a little while. Enjoying my break from work as much as I can!
> 
> How are you?


Bored. But otherwise ok.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya bahgs!


And I am calling you bahgs because I aint gonna call you daddy.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bored. But otherwise ok.



Sorry to hear! I agree that boredom does suck.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And I am calling you bahgs because I aint gonna call you daddy.



No imma b yore daddy?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sorry to hear! I agree that boredom does suck.


But its cool. My brother and mother got me the little mini Nintendo classis. Thinking about playing Super Mario. Been a very very long time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> No imma b yore daddy?


Nope. My daddy has been gone for 8 years now. Sorry brother.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But its cool. My brother and mother got me the little mini Nintendo classis. Thinking about playing Super Mario. Been a very very long time.



Those old Nintendo games made true warriors out of people. 3 lives and reset for some of those games lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

muuuuuuuuu


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

I started my adventure with games when I had 3 years, Age of Empires I without expansion on PC and Crash Bandicoot 3 on PS 1


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Those old Nintendo games made true warriors out of people. 3 lives and reset for some of those games lol


Unless you knew the tricks to get more life, Thank You Nintendo Power Magazine! But alas, some games didn't have extra lives.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. My daddy has been gone for 8 years now. Sorry brother.



Oh, sorry to hear that...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I started my adventure with games when I had 3 years, Age of Empires I without expansion on PC and Crash Bandicoot 3 on PS 1


I never got into pc gaming. Never had a pc.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Unless you knew the tricks to get more life, Thank You Nintendo Power Magazine! But alas, some games didn't have extra lives.



Still won't use cheat codes to this day, unless it unlocked a character in mortal kombat or something.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that...


Buddy, its been 8 years, almost 9 now. It doesnt hurt anymore. I still miss him, but that pain is long gone. No worries.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Still won't use cheat codes to this day, unless it unlocked a character in mortal kombat or something.


I never used cheat codes until AFTER i beat the game.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I never got into pc gaming. Never had a pc.


respect


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You need an avatar.


Yeah...maybe eventually?



BahgDaddy said:


> Barf


Get any on you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah...maybe eventually?
> 
> 
> Get any on you?


He probably did.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah...maybe eventually?
> 
> 
> Get any on you?


Did you get that alternator changed out?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He probably did.



Dogs just eat it again anyways lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Dogs just eat it again anyways lol



Much nutrition, no wasteful.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Dogs just eat it again anyways lol


So true!


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I never got into pc gaming. Never had a pc.


You're missing out. I just reinstalled TF2 this week after probably 8 years of not playing it and great googa mooga I am awful.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did you get that alternator changed out?


Nope! UPS didn't get it delivered until late last night, so it's on the to do list for today.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Much nutrition, no wasteful.


Waste not want not.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Waste not want not.



Much want not.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> You're missing out. I just reinstalled TF2 this week after probably 8 years of not playing it and great googa mooga I am awful.
> 
> 
> Nope! UPS didn't get it delivered until late last night, so it's on the to do list for today.


Yeah. I am old school gamer. Except for SOCOM on the PS2. Now THAT was a great game!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Much want not.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Waste not want not.



I don't lick my ass tho, I have a wolf bidet.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't lick my ass tho, I have a wolf bidet.


Okiedokey.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't lick my ass tho, I have a wolf bidet.



Having had a dog rescue, the ass is not the last thing they lick right before they greet you lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

I have two pups, and would like to believe they dont do that, but I know I am just lying to myself.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have two pups, and would like to believe they dont do that, but I know I am just lying to myself.



We had one that would be so loud, it would wake my wife up lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Anybody seen the preview for the movie ALPHA? Gonna be great!(im such a wolf)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Anybody seen the preview for the movie ALPHA? Gonna be great!(im such a wolf)



No! What? Where?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> No! What? Where?


A new movie coming out in February I think. It is about the first wolf and human interaction. Looked great!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Anybody seen the preview for the movie ALPHA? Gonna be great!(im such a wolf)



I just watched the preview.  Might not be too bad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I just watched the preview.  Might not be too bad.


yep


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> yep



At least it is actually an original movie.  There are so many rehashes right now, I rarely even go to the movies anymore.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> At least it is actually an original movie.  There are so many rehashes right now, I rarely even go to the movies anymore.


Yeah, not a whole lot of new stuff coming out of Hollywood anymore.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> At least it is actually an original movie.  There are so many rehashes right now, I rarely even go to the movies anymore.


But that movie Annihilation looks promising.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

That could be very interesting. 

"Wolf becomes man's friend. Man responds by transforming wolf into small annoying Pomeranian."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

My dog would love to be able to climb the trees and go after the squirrels.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That could be very interesting.
> 
> "Wolf becomes man's friend. Man responds by transforming wolf into small annoying Pomeranian."


Lmao! So right you are!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

Hmmmm... How wolfes evolved to yorks?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Apparently the new Pred4tor movie is going to really tick off a lot of fans.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

I never really liked little dogs. Ankle biters I call em. I like dogs that are hard to trip over or step on.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Apparently the new Pred4tor movie is going to really tick off a lot of fans.


Wait a minute! A new predator movie is coming!? Love those fliks.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wait a minute! A new predator movie is coming!? Love those fliks.



Summer 2018, first preview in Jan.  

As a big predator fan myself, I do not like the leaked, but confirmed, script.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Summer 2018, first preview in Jan.
> 
> As a big predator fan myself, I do not like the leaked, but confirmed, script.


Well, dont give up hope. Who knows? It might be good. Maybe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Been watching this huge ass hawk keep taking all these squirrels. No wonder he is so big.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, dont give up hope. Who knows? It might be good. Maybe.



I pay a lot of attention to Predator and Alien timelines.  There is a rumor that they are setting up a possible script of how the engineers are actually longtime enemies of the Predator races.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I pay a lot of attention to Predator and Alien timelines.  There is a rumor that they are setting up a possible script of how the engineers are actually longtime enemies of the Predator races.


Well. Hopefully Ridley Scott aint just selling out like Lucas did. But hey! It's $4billion dollars!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I pay a lot of attention to Predator and Alien timelines.  There is a rumor that they are setting up a possible script of how the engineers are actually longtime enemies of the Predator races.


I just saw Covenant like two weeks ago. I liked it. But damnit!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

My two dogs are nuts. Just barking at nothing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Playing the old Nintendo is so nostalgic! Two buttons and a four direction pad! The simplicity was freaking genious!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My two dogs are nuts. Just barking at nothing.


It was a cat taunting them. Lol


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Playing the old Nintendo is so nostalgic! Two buttons and a four direction pad! The simplicity was freaking genious!


I have a super nintendo and a nintendo 64 :3



(Side note, my little sister is making a fursona because she found out i'm a furry)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Hopefully Ridley Scott aint just selling out like Lucas did. But hey! It's $4billion dollars!



Alien is still running off the original 70's storyline.  

The engineer inside the weapon, is the same alien you see mummified in the beginning of the original Alien.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I have a super nintendo and a nintendo 64 :3
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note, my little sister is making a fursona because she found out i'm a furry)


I still have my 64. And tell your sis "Don't do it!"  Just kidding!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Alien is still running off the original 70's storyline.
> 
> The engineer inside the weapon, is the same alien you see mummified in the beginning of the original Alien.


Alien was the scariest movie I ever saw. Fur real! Loved it ever since. I think I was 5 or 6 when I first saw it. All the rest I saw in the movie theatre.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

My older cousin has Pegasus (Polish mix of NES and Famicom)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Alien was the scariest movie I ever saw. Fur real! Loved it ever since. I think I was 5 or 6 when I first saw it. All the rest I saw in the movie theatre.



The sequel to Covenant will really explain why it was slow.  They had to finally explain where they came from, and introduce another protagonist.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

About to play Super Mario 3.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh no! Only 3 Stella's left.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My two dogs are nuts. Just barking at nothing.


You don’t live in an earthquake zone do you?  Last time that happened to us in Italy there was a quake within the hour.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 28, 2017)

*snoofs the chat*

Snoof snoof snoofer snoof


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Alien was the scariest movie I ever saw. Fur real! Loved it ever since. I think I was 5 or 6 when I first saw it. All the rest I saw in the movie theatre.



Umm I saw it when I was 18, I think that was a more appropriate age.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *snoofs the chat*
> 
> Snoof snoof snoofer snoof


Awwwwwwwwww.

*melts*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> You don’t live in an earthquake zone do you?  Last time that happened to us in Italy there was a quake within the hour.


I hope not. Georgia aint known for too many quakes. Crackheads yes. Earthquakes no.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I hope not. Georgia aint known for too many quakes. Crackheads yes. Earthquakes no.


Must just be a portal to Hell opening in your back yard then.  Best you get a sacrifice ready to appease the demons.  Failing that, they like burritos.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Must just be a portal to Hell opening in your back yard then.  Best you get a sacrifice ready to appease the demons.  Failing that, they like burritos.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *snoofs the chat*
> 
> Snoof snoof snoofer snoof


That is a beautiful pup Mabus!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And tell your sis "Don't do it!"


She named it Chloe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> She named it Chloe.
> View attachment 25826


Nice!


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Must just be a portal to Hell opening in your back yard then.  Best you get a sacrifice ready to appease the demons.  Failing that, they like burritos.


I'm probably not that far from Okami, so he better not have that mess going on or I'm going to call the HOA.


----------



## Simo (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you are accepted first. Even if you got the money, the school has to first let you in.



Good point. Also, if your parents gave a lot of money to the school, you have a much better chance, of getting in. A lot of rich folks go to Harvard and Yale, based not so much on their grades, as their parent's wealth/almuni status.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Good point. Also, if your parents gave a lot of money to the school, you have a much better chance, of getting in. A lot of rich folks go to Harvard and Yale, based not so much on their grades, as their parent's wealth/almuni status.


Hey Simo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I'm probably not that far from Okami, so he better not have that mess going on or I'm going to call the HOA.


There are enough churches around here and gun shops that I dont think we will have a problem.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> What the actual hell is your signature?! Matrix shit?!


I got it from a glitched out text generator, a game that I have been playing gave me the idea to do it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Simo said:


> Good point. Also, if your parents gave a lot of money to the school, you have a much better chance, of getting in. A lot of rich folks go to Harvard and Yale, based not so much on their grades, as their parent's wealth/almuni status.



Sometimes, maybe even most of the time, but there's been increasingly better odds of getting into those schools if you're poor and getting a free ride, if your grades and performance have been high enough.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Super Mario 3 is fun! Only been 20+ years since I last played it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Mubus's floofer is laging my feed. Lol.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 28, 2017)

hello


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> hello


Hello hello!


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 28, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> hello


Yo


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mubus's floofer is laging my feed. Lol.


Same, it crashed my phone's web browser twice... granted it is a Windows Phone.  I had to wait until I got home to view the rest of the page on my laptop.

But it's okay because the woofer's snoofer is too cute! *pets*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Same, it crashed my phone's web browser twice... granted it is a Windows Phone.  I had to wait until I got home to view the rest of the page on my laptop.
> 
> But it's okay because the woofer's snoofer is too cute! *pets*


Its better now. But I havent looked again since I have been on.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Its fine on mine :3
*boops doggo*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Its fine on mine :3
> *boops doggo*


It is a pretty dog!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

I love the ten minute break I get while cooking dinner. Its restful.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

I have found a young fur to SFW slice of life rp with 
I am being careful, don't need to tell me :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I have found a young fur to SFW slice of life rp with
> I am being careful, don't need to tell me :3


Hey................be careful.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

I aaaam >_<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I aaaam >_<


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I have found a young fur to SFW slice of life rp with
> I am being careful, don't need to tell me :3


Remember to take a little protection for the first meeting, like for an example AK-74M...


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm not planning to meet anyone irl until i'm an adult


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Remember to take a little protection for the first meeting, like for an example AK-74M...


That would do it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm not planning to meet anyone irl until i'm an adult


Good!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Remember to take a little protection for the first meeting, like for an example AK-74M...




Bazookas are always a good conversations starter.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That would do it.


Take a gun, if it's not enough... Take a bigger gun


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Bazookas are always a good conversations starter.


Or Nukes


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm not kim jong un


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 28, 2017)

And good night


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Or Nukes



Hard to get those in the pocket sized versions.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> And good night


Night!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

The ongoing war against fleas continues. On this episode, we see Raid carpet treatment, Advantage II, Capstar, and diatomaceous earth.

Gettin' REAL tired of my cats being so itchy.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Mrow!

Keep your kittens away from me! :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> The ongoing war against fleas continues. On this episode, we see Raid carpet treatment, Advantage II, Capstar, and diatomaceous earth.
> 
> Gettin' REAL tired of my cats being so itchy.


That diatom stuff is supposed to be good.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That diatom stuff is supposed to be good.


It's one of the best natural ways to rid your place of unwanted guests with exoskeletons.

Death by dehydration due to tiny shards of crushed fossilized aquatic organisms? Oh yes. Can be ingested for internal parasite control as well.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's one of the best natural ways to rid your place of unwanted guests with exoskeletons.
> 
> Death by dehydration due to tiny shards of crushed fossilized aquatic organisms? Oh yes. Can be ingested for internal parasite control as well.



Haha, genocide, what a fun conversation. But I mean, if it's just fleas, by all means go ahead.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Haha, genocide, what a fun conversation. But I mean, if it's just fleas, by all means go ahead.


Flies are exempt from the genocide, as there haven't been any in the house in a long while


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 28, 2017)

Sometimes I crave hot chocolate during the summer but when it's winter I'm too cold to get up and get it so I barely have any


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

It's supposed to have a low of 10 here shortly.  

I am highly displeased about this lol


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

It is 37 right now for me ;-;


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's supposed to have a low of 10 here shortly.
> 
> I am highly displeased about this lol


10?!

Wow. We'll be in the 20s starting Sunday :/


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> 10?!
> 
> Wow. We'll be in the 20s starting Sunday :/



Alabama is not Alabamaming very well.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Wait, is the bun above from alabama too?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Wait, is the bun above from alabama too?



Nope, Texass


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

It will be 32 sunday for me


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Wait, is the bun above from alabama too?


This bun is from Texas!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice to see some other southern furs!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> It will be 32 sunday for me



Sunday is 33/16 here.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

Sunday is 19 for me


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Sunday is 19 for me


CRIM YOUR SIGNATURE MAKES MY BRAIN HURT


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

Cant see it on mobile


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Cant see it on mobile


*glares at you*

Consider yourself lucky, lol


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Same, it crashed my phone's web browser twice... granted it is a Windows Phone.  I had to wait until I got home to view the rest of the page on my laptop.


Holy carp! I thought I was the only one in the world who still uses a Windows Phone 
Yes, I have to do that too sometimes LOL.



-..Legacy..- said:


> It's supposed to have a low of 10 here shortly.
> 
> I am highly displeased about this lol


SAME. How are we getting colder weather than Canadia?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> CRIM YOUR SIGNATURE MAKES MY BRAIN HURT


Y̸̧̧̡͖̦̣̰ͯ̂̅̆͂̓̓̍̇͐͒̽̆̆̇̅̀͋O̴̖͍̠̞̺̜̰̟̰̖̯͈̙̖͖̦̬͐ͦͫͪͯ͛̃ͮͪ̈́ͬ͋̐̀ͫͧ̕͞ͅͅǗ̸̺͍̹͇͎͎̮̤̼͖̗̬͓̝̦̅ͫ̄ͪ̊̿ͫͮ͛͒̌̅ͪ́͢͜ ̷̞͓̝͔̪͓̯̗͎̫̯̬͓͙̬͈̔͋ͦ͛͌ͯ̊͒͌͋ͥͮ̋͟͝͠ͅW̛̜̘̝̖̺̻̟͈͚̬̭̠͎ͦ̾̌̾̽̆ͣ̔ͯ͑ͭ͛̐͑ͪ̎͗̍̀̚I̢̠͇͙͍̲͙̲͕̞̬̙̭̮̱̭͌ͣͭ̑̆ͬ͜͟L̐ͩ̉̉͋͛҉͏̛̪̳͈̫ͅL̨ͨ̐̚͏͙̠̘̘̺̥̤̫͙͎̥̝͙ ͣ̋̓͐̊͑ͤͫͣ̑ͧ̃̓͏̹̳̻̙̥͕̀͘͢͢S̡͊̅͐ͭ͂͛͏̝̰̘̠̗̳̤̻̬͚́̀ͅŲ̷̶̷̨̱̻͉̯̮̬͔̑ͬ̔̈̽͊͊F̶̡̗̖͖̦̻ͬ̍̃ͪ̅̌ͣ͠F̷͛ͯ̽̀̑́ͯ̔̒̃ͯ̇ͫͤ̄̐͌͌̾͝͞҉̢̫̳̖̲͈̦̜̯̯̝̻̣E̵̸̫̯̺̭̤͉̘ͬ͌ͮͥ̒͛̅̃̓͟͝Ř̸̡̢̖̼͎̞̫̯͉̜̺̾͋̓̾͗̇̂͆ͭ̇̚!̡̱̝͓̳̥̜̰̤̩̤̥̳̥͎͚͓͌̔͆̓ͫ̉̉̌̌͢!̩̬͇̖̋̅̋̏̀͝


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Y̸̧̧̡͖̦̣̰ͯ̂̅̆͂̓̓̍̇͐͒̽̆̆̇̅̀͋O̴̖͍̠̞̺̜̰̟̰̖̯͈̙̖͖̦̬͐ͦͫͪͯ͛̃ͮͪ̈́ͬ͋̐̀ͫͧ̕͞ͅͅǗ̸̺͍̹͇͎͎̮̤̼͖̗̬͓̝̦̅ͫ̄ͪ̊̿ͫͮ͛͒̌̅ͪ́͢͜ ̷̞͓̝͔̪͓̯̗͎̫̯̬͓͙̬͈̔͋ͦ͛͌ͯ̊͒͌͋ͥͮ̋͟͝͠ͅW̛̜̘̝̖̺̻̟͈͚̬̭̠͎ͦ̾̌̾̽̆ͣ̔ͯ͑ͭ͛̐͑ͪ̎͗̍̀̚I̢̠͇͙͍̲͙̲͕̞̬̙̭̮̱̭͌ͣͭ̑̆ͬ͜͟L̐ͩ̉̉͋͛҉͏̛̪̳͈̫ͅL̨ͨ̐̚͏͙̠̘̘̺̥̤̫͙͎̥̝͙ ͣ̋̓͐̊͑ͤͫͣ̑ͧ̃̓͏̹̳̻̙̥͕̀͘͢͢S̡͊̅͐ͭ͂͛͏̝̰̘̠̗̳̤̻̬͚́̀ͅŲ̷̶̷̨̱̻͉̯̮̬͔̑ͬ̔̈̽͊͊F̶̡̗̖͖̦̻ͬ̍̃ͪ̅̌ͣ͠F̷͛ͯ̽̀̑́ͯ̔̒̃ͯ̇ͫͤ̄̐͌͌̾͝͞҉̢̫̳̖̲͈̦̜̯̯̝̻̣E̵̸̫̯̺̭̤͉̘ͬ͌ͮͥ̒͛̅̃̓͟͝Ř̸̡̢̖̼͎̞̫̯͉̜̺̾͋̓̾͗̇̂͆ͭ̇̚!̡̱̝͓̳̥̜̰̤̩̤̥̳̥͎͚͓͌̔͆̓ͫ̉̉̌̌͢!̩̬͇̖̋̅̋̏̀͝


Has anyone said anything/raised any concerns about that signature of yours yet?
EDIT: Nvm. I get it now I think. Thanks google.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Y̸̧̧̡͖̦̣̰ͯ̂̅̆͂̓̓̍̇͐͒̽̆̆̇̅̀͋O̴̖͍̠̞̺̜̰̟̰̖̯͈̙̖͖̦̬͐ͦͫͪͯ͛̃ͮͪ̈́ͬ͋̐̀ͫͧ̕͞ͅͅǗ̸̺͍̹͇͎͎̮̤̼͖̗̬͓̝̦̅ͫ̄ͪ̊̿ͫͮ͛͒̌̅ͪ́͢͜ ̷̞͓̝͔̪͓̯̗͎̫̯̬͓͙̬͈̔͋ͦ͛͌ͯ̊͒͌͋ͥͮ̋͟͝͠ͅW̛̜̘̝̖̺̻̟͈͚̬̭̠͎ͦ̾̌̾̽̆ͣ̔ͯ͑ͭ͛̐͑ͪ̎͗̍̀̚I̢̠͇͙͍̲͙̲͕̞̬̙̭̮̱̭͌ͣͭ̑̆ͬ͜͟L̐ͩ̉̉͋͛҉͏̛̪̳͈̫ͅL̨ͨ̐̚͏͙̠̘̘̺̥̤̫͙͎̥̝͙ ͣ̋̓͐̊͑ͤͫͣ̑ͧ̃̓͏̹̳̻̙̥͕̀͘͢͢S̡͊̅͐ͭ͂͛͏̝̰̘̠̗̳̤̻̬͚́̀ͅŲ̷̶̷̨̱̻͉̯̮̬͔̑ͬ̔̈̽͊͊F̶̡̗̖͖̦̻ͬ̍̃ͪ̅̌ͣ͠F̷͛ͯ̽̀̑́ͯ̔̒̃ͯ̇ͫͤ̄̐͌͌̾͝͞҉̢̫̳̖̲͈̦̜̯̯̝̻̣E̵̸̫̯̺̭̤͉̘ͬ͌ͮͥ̒͛̅̃̓͟͝Ř̸̡̢̖̼͎̞̫̯͉̜̺̾͋̓̾͗̇̂͆ͭ̇̚!̡̱̝͓̳̥̜̰̤̩̤̥̳̥͎͚͓͌̔͆̓ͫ̉̉̌̌͢!̩̬͇̖̋̅̋̏̀͝



*goes into bun rage*
>:O >:O >:O


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Y̸̧̧̡͖̦̣̰ͯ̂̅̆͂̓̓̍̇͐͒̽̆̆̇̅̀͋O̴̖͍̠̞̺̜̰̟̰̖̯͈̙̖͖̦̬͐ͦͫͪͯ͛̃ͮͪ̈́ͬ͋̐̀ͫͧ̕͞ͅͅǗ̸̺͍̹͇͎͎̮̤̼͖̗̬͓̝̦̅ͫ̄ͪ̊̿ͫͮ͛͒̌̅ͪ́͢͜ ̷̞͓̝͔̪͓̯̗͎̫̯̬͓͙̬͈̔͋ͦ͛͌ͯ̊͒͌͋ͥͮ̋͟͝͠ͅW̛̜̘̝̖̺̻̟͈͚̬̭̠͎ͦ̾̌̾̽̆ͣ̔ͯ͑ͭ͛̐͑ͪ̎͗̍̀̚I̢̠͇͙͍̲͙̲͕̞̬̙̭̮̱̭͌ͣͭ̑̆ͬ͜͟L̐ͩ̉̉͋͛҉͏̛̪̳͈̫ͅL̨ͨ̐̚͏͙̠̘̘̺̥̤̫͙͎̥̝͙ ͣ̋̓͐̊͑ͤͫͣ̑ͧ̃̓͏̹̳̻̙̥͕̀͘͢͢S̡͊̅͐ͭ͂͛͏̝̰̘̠̗̳̤̻̬͚́̀ͅŲ̷̶̷̨̱̻͉̯̮̬͔̑ͬ̔̈̽͊͊F̶̡̗̖͖̦̻ͬ̍̃ͪ̅̌ͣ͠F̷͛ͯ̽̀̑́ͯ̔̒̃ͯ̇ͫͤ̄̐͌͌̾͝͞҉̢̫̳̖̲͈̦̜̯̯̝̻̣E̵̸̫̯̺̭̤͉̘ͬ͌ͮͥ̒͛̅̃̓͟͝Ř̸̡̢̖̼͎̞̫̯͉̜̺̾͋̓̾͗̇̂͆ͭ̇̚!̡̱̝͓̳̥̜̰̤̩̤̥̳̥͎͚͓͌̔͆̓ͫ̉̉̌̌͢!̩̬͇̖̋̅̋̏̀͝


StOP OMG


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Has anyone said anything/raised any concerns about that signature of yours yet?
> EDIT: Nvm. I get it now I think. Thanks google.


What types of concerns? Just only its hard to read and makes the page look werid


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 28, 2017)

The king returns lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

I wonder if I can find a text that would destroy this forum


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What types of concerns? Just only its hard to read and makes the page look werid


Can no one read what it actually says?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Can no one read what it actually says?


Im not actualy sure, its from this song tho:


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I wonder if I can find a text that would destroy this forum



It's already strange that that text can exceed the normal text parameters of the forum.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im not actualy sure, its from this song tho:


Yeah that's what I thought after a quick google search. You damn kids and your Skrillex. Listen to real dubstep dammit!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's already strange that that text can exceed the normal text parameters of the forum.


It sorta is, im just leaving it up till, a mod takes it down or fixes it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

G̶̩̈̃̓̒̀̈́̽̆o̶͕͓̊̐́͋͝ ̷̗̖͓̑ͅa̸̧̗̓ͅh̵̥̔̂̋̍̆e̵̛̹̺̰̣̔̏͊͆́̕͝a̶͎̗̫͖͌̉̒̋͠ḑ̶͓̻̀̓̈͒͐̐̂̇ ̷̟̱̻͍̫͙̾̊̊̅a̵̰̲̗͖̔͆͂͐͜͝n̷̠̳̿̏͝͝d̴̡̼̔̿͒̅̑̀͝ ̷̯̕̚ŗ̴̙̹͎͓̭̍̊e̷̱̜̣͂̅̆̓͋̌a̴̛͚̫͌ḑ̴̧̯̭̣̬̹̏́ ̷̡̨̨̼͚͇̞̈́̔̑̈̈́ţ̶̛̜̠͊̔̌̿͆̊͘h̸̢̲͕̐͋̅̌̏͑͝ͅi̷͇̖̘̯̦͔̽͆̒͂͜ś̸̨̜̮̙͙̲̳̔̒̒͒̾͠


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> G̶̩̈̃̓̒̀̈́̽̆o̶͕͓̊̐́͋͝ ̷̗̖͓̑ͅa̸̧̗̓ͅh̵̥̔̂̋̍̆e̵̛̹̺̰̣̔̏͊͆́̕͝a̶͎̗̫͖͌̉̒̋͠ḑ̶͓̻̀̓̈͒͐̐̂̇ ̷̟̱̻͍̫͙̾̊̊̅a̵̰̲̗͖̔͆͂͐͜͝n̷̠̳̿̏͝͝d̴̡̼̔̿͒̅̑̀͝ ̷̯̕̚ŗ̴̙̹͎͓̭̍̊e̷̱̜̣͂̅̆̓͋̌a̴̛͚̫͌ḑ̴̧̯̭̣̬̹̏́ ̷̡̨̨̼͚͇̞̈́̔̑̈̈́ţ̶̛̜̠͊̔̌̿͆̊͘h̸̢̲͕̐͋̅̌̏͑͝ͅi̷͇̖̘̯̦͔̽͆̒͂͜ś̸̨̜̮̙͙̲̳̔̒̒͒̾͠


NOT YOU TOO DAMN IT!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2017)

32? Alabama?

It doesn't even drop below 50 for a high in here in Florida. I still don't like it.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

O|̿ ̶̿'╮  ̿ ̿|̿ ̿ |̶ ̶ ̶ ̶|| ͇ ͇\̿ ̿ ?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Okay, seriously, enough of the absurd font abuse. >_<


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Okay, seriously, enough of the absurd font abuse. >_<


Seconded.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

I̶̻̲͋'̵͈̰̒̓M̵̩̂͠ ̶̹͂̊S̶̩͆O̴̯͖͗̏R̸͓̩̐́R̶̺̬̊Ỵ̶́͛ ̵̱̀̿I̷̹̊̿'̸̧͈̾̕M̴̭̫͊ ̵̥̼͝͝D̴̳̹̓̎Ỷ̵̖̐I̵̪͉̍̈́N̵̖̕̕G̵̗͗   L̵̰̟͖̥̮̜͓̙̎̔Ì̵̝͓͊͝F̷̪̥̲̺͔͈͈͐̽̂͆̔̕E̶̺͍͖͖̖̤͖̟͗̆͐̕͘ ̶̧̗̖͇̣̃̎͗́̈̀̐͘Į̵̼̫͖̹̫͗̀ͅS̴̠̘͕̠̱͒̑ ̴͕̒̓̈́S̶̨̪̯̹̟͑͜O̷̡͍̫͂̂͜ ̷͚̖̲̙̯͓̓̉̌͐̄͘S̴̼̙̭̺̻͑̀́̾͆Ţ̷̀͊̊͊͋͝Ŗ̸̓͘Ą̶̣͉̈́͐͘Ṅ̵̨̗̥̱̜̗͈͌̄̒́͘G̶̡̟͙͊̅̂̊̚Ė̷̢̖̦̻̥̤


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2017)

ᴿᵉᵃᴵᴵᵞ ᶳᵐᵃᴵᴵ ᵗᵉᵡᵗ


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

ı'ɯ soɹɹʎ ɐๅoʌǝɐqๅǝqnuuʎ, ʍǝ ſnsʇ ɔɐu'ʇ ɥǝๅd ıʇ


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

A̵̢̢̨̢̢̛̛͍̯̰̙̖͎͖̰̬͙̭͖̹̰̥̤͇̞̬̳͈̬̣̭͈̹̮̫̰̱̪̖̬̗͈̠̩̳͖̺̪̥̖̦͚͈̱̝̯̻̼͖͖͇̽́͊͆̎͒̇̽̒̈́̆̽͐͑̓̈́͌̄̒͗̋̓́͗͗̌̑͆̄̅̌́̑̕͘̚̚̕͜͜͝͠ͅẢ̵̛̦̲̪̺̗̥̂A̵̢̨̢̡̧̬̟͎̪͖̱̩̯̼͔͓͓͎̳̙̬͔̯̬̣̦̼̞̹͖̙̟̮̫̙̫͔͖͙̬͕̯̠̺̝̯̬͓͙̤̪͂͛̊̂̐̇̌̌̑̿͋͊́̇̽͊̆̃̎̈́͆̈̏͗͌͑́̈̾͌͛̈́͘͘͜͜͝͝͠ͅÀ̶̢̢̢̧̡̨̹̹͓̟͍̦͙͖͉̺͚̹̺͇̖͓̪̲̭͙͇͔͎̜̝̻̮̼͔̱̗͍̹̼͔̙͕͍͉̣̳̭͉̹͙͓̓͗̆͛̂̒̾̿̽̍̆̅́̉͒̂̑͒́͑͗͊͐͒̿͑̈́͜ͅĄ̴̡̢̧̨̛̛̺͎̳̳̘̗̦̙̱̮̻̞͇͔͇̺͓̫̙̜̹͖̥̠̠̳̺̖̤̲̂͛̋̔͗́̈́͋̽̍͗̈́͊̂͊̓̅̏̽̂̄͊̊̔̓̃̍͋̃̿͒̉̍̈͆̈́̀̽̆̏͆̀̌̽̀̉̏̌͆͋̏͆̉̒͐̓̆͘̕̕̚̕͝͝͠͠ͅͅȀ̷̧̨̢̡̭̱̫͉͍̙̼̯͕͉̹͉͇̱̪̯͎͙͍͙̱͎͎̫̹̩̦̭̮̰͓̝͍̟̘̤͖̬̳̲͕̝̼͕̰̬̿͒̓̃̈́͂̋̈̈́̃̊͗́͋͆̔̑̓̇̀̋̊͒̒͑͐̀͆̉̅̏͑̃͗̆̽͒́̐͗͛̆̔̽̇̀̓͆͌͘͘͘̕̕͜͠Ą̶̨̡̜̠̹͉̠̞̦̘̞̝̗̫̖̜̺͔̥̝̭͍̤̠͙̘̙̖̻̼̩̲̙̻͍̱̞̞̘̗͎̣̺̪̹͎̘̤̏̉͛͑̓̂̇̆̇̌͊̀̄̇̐́̉͛̃̑̃͑̈̾̐̇̓̎̀̅̓͌͆͛͑͐̑̕͜͜͠͝͠͝͝͝ͅA̷̡̡̛͖͕̬̥̣͚̣̫͔̦̬̦̥̱̻͙̮̩͈̫̝̙̠̪͖̪̦̮͙̯̹̯̻̼̺̬̳͍̻̐̈́̾͑̍̾͋̃̽͛̏̽͊͂̄̑̈̀̿̌̾͑͂̚͘͜ͅĄ̶̨̡̢̨̨̞̤̙͈͔̺̦̭̙̫̫̪͖̞͖͉̣̜̭͎͕͈̝̳̫̳̖̫͎̭͔̯̰̜͈̼̦̱̦̓̈́̈́̀̍̚ͅÄ̸̢̢̢̢̛̼͓̙̣͙̙̣͇̮̱̯͎̺̳̪͖̙͖̩͓͇̭͙̯͓͇̩͕̱͈̞̣͚͎͙̩͎̞̟̟̬͓̠̳̱̦̬̭̮͓̥͓̗̩̝̱̦̪́̈́̌͊͐̎͛͆̃̔̓̒̇̎̏̑͌̍̏̍̔͋̓̈́̏̆͊̑͊̉̓͋͘̚͘͘͘͠͝͝ͅͅR̴̢̢̢̡̡̡̡̛̛̛͈͔͖͉̹̙̱̗̹̪͚̝͕͓̬̖̞͓̠̫̮̳̲̰͈͖̯̺͓͇̤̜̼̥͔̠͙̞̪͇̪͓̟͉̼̩̫̱̯̼̖͂̈͐́́̈͌̄̂́̐̋͐̓̋̈́̏̔̾̔̾͊̈́͐̊̈́̆̒͊͂̈̐͌͑̍̈́̓̊̓̆̏̏̀̉̆̎̕̚̚͘͜͠͝͝͠͝͠͠ͅͅG̶̨̧̡̨̡̧̡̡̧̢̛̛̛̛̤̲͕̖͙̯͍̰̲̭͍̻͙̜̹̝͔̝͓̯̙̜͕͕̰̼͎̖͕͈̲͍̫͍̱̰̭̻̜̠͈̣̖̭͓̰̼͙̰͕̫͔̑̏͂̇̓͊̿̽̈́̓̿̍̿͗͆́̑̋͗̈́͗͑̒͑̽́̎̇̓̔͌̎̈́͋͋̔̽̓̉̀̾̽̐̊͐̒̽̀͌̅͂̕̕͘̕͘͜͜͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝H̷̨̧̢̢̢̛̛̛̬͉̜̺͈̹̪͖̳̞̜̤͍͖̖̞̭͙̪̦̹̤͔̮͙̘̩̘̠̜͔͑̈́̔̇̆͊̿̈̀̄͗̅̆̿͌͒͛̆̏̈́̎̈́͆̊̀̈́̉̌͋͌́̂̈̂͒̓͑̐̍͛̇̿͗͑̈́̇͌͂͊̅̆̚͝͝ͅͅ The text is generated by stacking diacritical marks on top of each other. Glitch Text Generator (e̴̛̼͂͐̀̈́̓̿͂͊͛̈́͜͝ẍ̴̧̫́̐͑̈́͝â̴̢͉̪̞̟̫͚̭̈́̑̂̀͌̉̐͜͠m̶͖͎̳͕̘̰͖͎͉̣̣͎̝̙̟̔͋̑̐͊̋̋̀͛͆͘͘ṗ̶̮̤͇͎̬̔͒̌͒̆̿̕l̸̛͔͍̱̩̜͊́̊̀̔͌͌́̎̍͘͝e̷̡̧̗̤͉̲̖̦̲̺̞͔̫̣̿̊͗̓̒͑͠) ― LingoJam


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


>


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

...


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> A̵̢̢̨̢̢̛̛͍̯̰̙̖͎͖̰̬͙̭͖̹̰̥̤͇̞̬̳͈̬̣̭͈̹̮̫̰̱̪̖̬̗͈̠̩̳͖̺̪̥̖̦͚͈̱̝̯̻̼͖͖͇̽́͊͆̎͒̇̽̒̈́̆̽͐͑̓̈́͌̄̒͗̋̓́͗͗̌̑͆̄̅̌́̑̕͘̚̚̕͜͜͝͠ͅẢ̵̛̦̲̪̺̗̥̂A̵̢̨̢̡̧̬̟͎̪͖̱̩̯̼͔͓͓͎̳̙̬͔̯̬̣̦̼̞̹͖̙̟̮̫̙̫͔͖͙̬͕̯̠̺̝̯̬͓͙̤̪͂͛̊̂̐̇̌̌̑̿͋͊́̇̽͊̆̃̎̈́͆̈̏͗͌͑́̈̾͌͛̈́͘͘͜͜͝͝͠ͅÀ̶̢̢̢̧̡̨̹̹͓̟͍̦͙͖͉̺͚̹̺͇̖͓̪̲̭͙͇͔͎̜̝̻̮̼͔̱̗͍̹̼͔̙͕͍͉̣̳̭͉̹͙͓̓͗̆͛̂̒̾̿̽̍̆̅́̉͒̂̑͒́͑͗͊͐͒̿͑̈́͜ͅĄ̴̡̢̧̨̛̛̺͎̳̳̘̗̦̙̱̮̻̞͇͔͇̺͓̫̙̜̹͖̥̠̠̳̺̖̤̲̂͛̋̔͗́̈́͋̽̍͗̈́͊̂͊̓̅̏̽̂̄͊̊̔̓̃̍͋̃̿͒̉̍̈͆̈́̀̽̆̏͆̀̌̽̀̉̏̌͆͋̏͆̉̒͐̓̆͘̕̕̚̕͝͝͠͠ͅͅȀ̷̧̨̢̡̭̱̫͉͍̙̼̯͕͉̹͉͇̱̪̯͎͙͍͙̱͎͎̫̹̩̦̭̮̰͓̝͍̟̘̤͖̬̳̲͕̝̼͕̰̬̿͒̓̃̈́͂̋̈̈́̃̊͗́͋͆̔̑̓̇̀̋̊͒̒͑͐̀͆̉̅̏͑̃͗̆̽͒́̐͗͛̆̔̽̇̀̓͆͌͘͘͘̕̕͜͠Ą̶̨̡̜̠̹͉̠̞̦̘̞̝̗̫̖̜̺͔̥̝̭͍̤̠͙̘̙̖̻̼̩̲̙̻͍̱̞̞̘̗͎̣̺̪̹͎̘̤̏̉͛͑̓̂̇̆̇̌͊̀̄̇̐́̉͛̃̑̃͑̈̾̐̇̓̎̀̅̓͌͆͛͑͐̑̕͜͜͠͝͠͝͝͝ͅA̷̡̡̛͖͕̬̥̣͚̣̫͔̦̬̦̥̱̻͙̮̩͈̫̝̙̠̪͖̪̦̮͙̯̹̯̻̼̺̬̳͍̻̐̈́̾͑̍̾͋̃̽͛̏̽͊͂̄̑̈̀̿̌̾͑͂̚͘͜ͅĄ̶̨̡̢̨̨̞̤̙͈͔̺̦̭̙̫̫̪͖̞͖͉̣̜̭͎͕͈̝̳̫̳̖̫͎̭͔̯̰̜͈̼̦̱̦̓̈́̈́̀̍̚ͅÄ̸̢̢̢̢̛̼͓̙̣͙̙̣͇̮̱̯͎̺̳̪͖̙͖̩͓͇̭͙̯͓͇̩͕̱͈̞̣͚͎͙̩͎̞̟̟̬͓̠̳̱̦̬̭̮͓̥͓̗̩̝̱̦̪́̈́̌͊͐̎͛͆̃̔̓̒̇̎̏̑͌̍̏̍̔͋̓̈́̏̆͊̑͊̉̓͋͘̚͘͘͘͠͝͝ͅͅR̴̢̢̢̡̡̡̡̛̛̛͈͔͖͉̹̙̱̗̹̪͚̝͕͓̬̖̞͓̠̫̮̳̲̰͈͖̯̺͓͇̤̜̼̥͔̠͙̞̪͇̪͓̟͉̼̩̫̱̯̼̖͂̈͐́́̈͌̄̂́̐̋͐̓̋̈́̏̔̾̔̾͊̈́͐̊̈́̆̒͊͂̈̐͌͑̍̈́̓̊̓̆̏̏̀̉̆̎̕̚̚͘͜͠͝͝͠͝͠͠ͅͅG̶̨̧̡̨̡̧̡̡̧̢̛̛̛̛̤̲͕̖͙̯͍̰̲̭͍̻͙̜̹̝͔̝͓̯̙̜͕͕̰̼͎̖͕͈̲͍̫͍̱̰̭̻̜̠͈̣̖̭͓̰̼͙̰͕̫͔̑̏͂̇̓͊̿̽̈́̓̿̍̿͗͆́̑̋͗̈́͗͑̒͑̽́̎̇̓̔͌̎̈́͋͋̔̽̓̉̀̾̽̐̊͐̒̽̀͌̅͂̕̕͘̕͘͜͜͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝H̷̨̧̢̢̢̛̛̛̬͉̜̺͈̹̪͖̳̞̜̤͍͖̖̞̭͙̪̦̹̤͔̮͙̘̩̘̠̜͔͑̈́̔̇̆͊̿̈̀̄͗̅̆̿͌͒͛̆̏̈́̎̈́͆̊̀̈́̉̌͋͌́̂̈̂͒̓͑̐̍͛̇̿͗͑̈́̇͌͂͊̅̆̚͝͝ͅͅ The text is generated by stacking diacritical marks on top of each other. Glitch Text Generator (e̴̛̼͂͐̀̈́̓̿͂͊͛̈́͜͝ẍ̴̧̫́̐͑̈́͝â̴̢͉̪̞̟̫͚̭̈́̑̂̀͌̉̐͜͠m̶͖͎̳͕̘̰͖͎͉̣̣͎̝̙̟̔͋̑̐͊̋̋̀͛͆͘͘ṗ̶̮̤͇͎̬̔͒̌͒̆̿̕l̸̛͔͍̱̩̜͊́̊̀̔͌͌́̎̍͘͝e̷̡̧̗̤͉̲̖̦̲̺̞͔̫̣̿̊͗̓̒͑͠) ― LingoJam


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> ...


I think im to blame for this


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 28, 2017)

I will force all of you to take a typography class.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I think im to blame for this



W̵̠̉̕H̴͈̽A̷̻̾Ț̵̢͌̀ ̴͔͍̆́M̴̧͉͐A̶̡̩͗K̶̲̈́͝Ẽ̸̙̗S̸̳͈͆ ̷̲͋Ÿ̶͔̹́O̸͕̊Ǔ̴͈̋ ̶͔̞̈̽T̶͌ͅḨ̴̥̀I̷̛̤͐N̶͖͗̈́K̵̛̫̥ ̴̛̠́T̶̰͂H̷̥̞́̇A̴̜̋́Ţ̸̳̔


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 28, 2017)

...It's -4 Degrees Fahrenheit at the Moment. Fuck.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> ...It's -4 Degrees Fahrenheit at the Moment. Fuck.


Want a plane ticket?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't get why people get nsfw art of thier fursona, it's like you are looking and doing bad things to a animal version of yourself, like selfcest or someshit


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Or have sex in a fursuit. Do you know how much it would probably cost to get nut out of false fur


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't get why people get nsfw art of thier fursona, it's like you are looking and doing bad things to a animal version of yourself, like selfcest or someshit



I think it's so people can pretend to be that sexually appealing when they're not.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Or have sex in a fursuit. Do you know how much it would probably cost to get nut out of false fur


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Or have sex in a fursuit. Do you know how much it would probably cost to get nut out of false fur


Probably not that much, my jacket is completely false fur but im sure as hell not going to try it



BahgDaddy said:


> I think it's so people can pretend to be that sexually appealing when they're not.


Idk it's still super weird to be looking at a animal version of yourself with its dick out


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


What? Why the spit take?


Crimcyan said:


> Idk it's still super weird to be looking at a animal version of yourself with its dick out


I laughed too hard at this


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Probably not that much, my jacket is completely false fur but im sure as hell not going to try it
> 
> 
> Idk it's still super weird to be looking at a animal version of yourself with its dick out


Considering I don't have one, yeah. Pretty damn weird.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't get why people get nsfw art of thier fursona, it's like you are looking and doing bad things to a animal version of yourself, like selfcest or someshit


You could make word for pretty much anything you request of your fursona if you are overly aware that it is a version of yourself.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Considering I don't have one, yeah. Pretty damn weird.


Best comment i've ever read


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Best comment i've ever read


*bows*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Idk it's still super weird to be looking at a animal version of yourself with its dick out



Now I need to go commission someone to draw me as a fox or something with a big wanker.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 28, 2017)

Curse you, internet for dangling the carrot of hitmen for hire in front of my nose. I know whatever I type is traceable to me! CURSE YOU!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

There after 2000+ complaints i fixed my sig is it any better?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> There after 2000+ complaints i fixed my sig is it any better?


no

>:O


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> no
> 
> >:O


But it's just monika


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> But it's just monika


your sig drove me to drink


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> your sig drove me to drink



Your post just drove me to drink.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Your post just drove me to drink.


*toasts*

To crushed hopes and dreams!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *toasts*
> 
> To crushed hopes and dreams!



*tries to raise glass to toast but is already too tipsy on mead*


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

TOAST!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25831
> TOAST!


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

He is at the head desk technically


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25832
> He is at the head desk technically


omg get out


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 28, 2017)

He is head of all.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


> He is head of all.



That is a new level of disturbing


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 25831
> TOAST!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> omg get out


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


>



I hate you


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Shoiyo said:


>


I don't recall taking acid


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I don't recall taking acid


In mother russia acid takes you.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> In mother russia acid takes you.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 28, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Want a plane ticket?


If you're Paying, Gladly.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I hate you



Good. Good. Let the hate flow through you.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

This page is just trump memes


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>


WHO DID THIS


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2017)

Here, some birb memes!

@Alstren will probably enjoy these. OwO


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> WHO DID THIS



Someone with a dank sense of humor, and intended to critique such commentary in a unique manner, highlighting how... vile, it sounds when turned into a song.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

My rp friend went offline ;u;


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

there are too many dumpster fires burning on here ;__;


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> there are too many dumpster fires burning on here ;__;


I have a fire burning in my heart..... oh wait... I think I might be having a heart attack.. EVERYTHING IS A DUMPSTER FIRE


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I have a fire burning in my heart..... oh wait... I think I might be having a heart attack.. EVERYTHING IS A DUMPSTER FIRE


*pours water on you*


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Whats a dumpster fire mean online..?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


>



FAF in a nutshell 80% of the time lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Whats a dumpster fire mean online..?


Basically, in this context, a controversial thread that was made to elicit reactions from opposing sides. Lots of political stuff especially. But sometimes you just have this random user who totally goes off the deep end for no apparent reason. It's like a dumpster fire - you can't help but just watch it burn.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh


aloveablebunny said:


> Basically, in this context, a controversial thread that was made to elicit reactions from opposing sides. Lots of political stuff especially. But sometimes you just have this random user who totally goes off the deep end for no apparent reason. It's like a dumpster fire - you can't help but just watch it burn.


Thats a good explanation


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2017)

THE BIRB MEMES ARE TAKING OVER!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh
> 
> Thats a good explanation


And there are quite a few of them burning on this site!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> THE BIRB MEMES ARE TAKING OVER!


YAKA GO TO BED!


<3


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> YAKA GO TO BED!
> 
> 
> <3


...I just wanna post some shit before I go. D:


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...I just wanna post some shit before I go. D:


.....

carry on, then! :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

I would tend to assert that controversial threads are how we get to know each other best. Provided we are open, honest, and ethical with each other, and refrain from personal insults, the free exchange of ideas, opinions, and information can be quite intellectually stimulating and therapeutic for many.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I would tend to assert that controversial threads are how we get to know each other best. Provided we are open, honest, and ethical with each other, and refrain from personal insults, the free exchange of ideas, opinions, and information can be quite intellectually stimulating and therapeutic for many.


Shitposting threads are better


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I would tend to assert that controversial threads are how we get to know each other best. Provided we are open, honest, and ethical with each other, and refrain from personal insults, the free exchange of ideas, opinions, and information can be quite intellectually stimulating and therapeutic for many.


I've got no problem having a conversation with someone whose thoughts and opinions differ from mine. In fact, it helps me to understand where they are coming from better, and allows me to continue to keep my realistic mindset of being able to consider alternative ideas at the same time.

The problem I have is when someone totally ramrods a thread with asinine bullshit, and refuses to be civil. For the most part when I see that happening, I will do my best to refrain from getting sucked into the melee, but sometimes it still appalls me that someone can be so... ridiculous... that I can't help but say something.

I've got my opinions on certain controversial topics, but I generally avoid having discussions about them here because I am bombarded enough with opinions on said topics IRL; I come here to try to escape the insanity.

I'm of the belief that there's a time and place for certain things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Buenos noches Furries! Anything exciting happen while I was away?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos noches Furries! Anything exciting happen while I was away?



Yeah, some snowflake is compelling about FA's ads being too suggestive and saying he wants to sue the website.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, some snowflake is compelling about FA's ads being too suggestive and saying he wants to sue the website.


Right for the jugular lmao!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, some snowflake is compelling about FA's ads being too suggestive and saying he wants to sue the website.


Say it aint so!!!! Drama!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2017)

Suggestive of what? I guess we may see a civil war in the Furry Fandom. Outstanding!!! Who's paws are cleaner and all that.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

Sorry, I am drowning my sorrows with birb memes over here


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 28, 2017)

Wait, The Fuck?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Suggestive of what? I guess we may see a civil war in the Furry Fandom. Outstanding!!! *Who's paws are cleaner* and all that.



*shuts laptop lid* I WAS NOT JUST VIEWING YIFF.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Suggestive of what? I guess we may see a civil war in the Furry Fandom. Outstanding!!! Who's paws are cleaner and all that.


Oh there's already a civil war going on, the whole fandom split thing.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2017)

I made the mistake of making an honest suggestion on that thread, but apparently it was a ruse! I was pounced upon and bashed over the head with the moral stick. So I got the fuck out of there, and am occasionally watching it burn from the sidelines.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 29, 2017)

I posted this a while ago but deleted it like 10 minutes later because I'm indecisive and regret kicked in, but then the regret went away and we're sort of talking about the president so I guess it's relevant now, so here it is and sorry if you already read this:

My friends and I went to Washington last summer and planned a bunch of activities but didn't do most of it.  Here's one of the things we planned but never got to do:

>Sittin' on the front stoop, wonderin' what we gonna do?
>What the world come to, who you gonna run to?
>Fillin' up the backpack, back in the Cadillac
>Rollin' down to DC to get our money back
>Man, this is awesome, loadin' up a shotgun
>Bury us in cash in a big black coffin
>Runnin' through the White House, mask on, lights out
>In the Oval Office like "Empty yo' pockets"
>Stickin' up Congress, purses, watches
>Get on the floor and gimme your loot
>Come on mo' fo', I ain't scared to shoot
>Well, I ain't seen green since I don't know when
>Bugged out burglarin'.  Hurdle Secret Service men.
>Smoke 'em if you got 'em
>Shoot 'em when the cops come
>We're gonna rob the president


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

I kinda just got here a week or so ago, Would anyone mind kindly explaining any sort of Things going on that might Significantly matter?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Oh there's already a civil war going on, the whole fandom split thing.



Some people love their drama.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> I posted this a while ago but deleted it like 10 minutes later because I'm indecisive and regret kicked in, but then the regret went away and we're sort of talking about the president so I guess it's relevant now, so here it is and sorry if you already read this:
> 
> My friends and I went to Washington last summer and planned a bunch of activities but didn't do most of it.  Here's one of the things we planned but never got to do:
> 
> ...



You think you're smooth eh?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> I kinda just got here a week or so ago, Would anyone mind kindly explaining any sort of Things going on that might Significantly matter?



Strong opinions > other strong opinions... in a nutshell, lol.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Strong opinions > other strong opinions... in a nutshell, lol.


Ahhh, Internet Drama, Got'chya.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Ahhh, Internet Drama, Got'chya.


H'yup.

Grab a lawn chair and some popcorn... or just use the block feature


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> You think you're smooth eh?


Hells yeah, lol


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> H'yup.
> 
> Grab a lawn chair and some popcorn... or just use the block feature


I'mma grab a Full Fuckin Lay-Z Boy and a Mini-fridge, let the Fun Begin.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> I'mma grab a Full Fuckin Lay-Z Boy and a Mini-fridge, let the Fun Begin.


ONE OF US, ONE OF US!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Alright, I've been sitting on my butt for far too long, now I'm gonna go lay on it and go to bed. Keep some fire extinguishers handy for these dumpster fires, y'all. Goodnight!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> I'mma grab a Full Fuckin Lay-Z Boy and a Mini-fridge, let the Fun Begin.


One word: minibar


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Alright, I've been sitting on my butt for far too long, now I'm gonna go lay on it and go to bed. Keep some fire extinguishers handy for these dumpster fires, y'all. Goodnight!


Night bunny.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2017)

Life is too short to be too freaking serious! Goodnight all.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I made the mistake of making an honest suggestion on that thread, but apparently it was a ruse! I was pounced upon and bashed over the head with the moral stick. So I got the fuck out of there, and am occasionally watching it burn from the sidelines.


Welcome to the internet


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Welcome to the internet



I've been arguing with people on the internet since I was 9.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Haven't we all


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been arguing with people on the internet since I was 9.


Haha! 8! I got you by a Year!

Hahaa.... I regret much of what Was said by Younger me.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> I regret much of what Was said by Younger me.


As will I, probably.




Goodnight


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been arguing with people on the internet since I was 9.


When I was 9 we only had Ceefax.  Shouting at that just wasn’t the same.

Anyways, I’m sat in a metal tube about to be propelled above the clouds.  Wish me luck all!!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

Good afternoon


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

I woke up at 1PM...


----------



## Simo (Dec 29, 2017)

Shit, i got to see Randy Newman, three seats back, bbq, wine. Was heaven.






Not here, sweet Virginia.

yes and he played I gotta friend in you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been arguing with people on the internet since I was 9.


Lol. Im old. I didn't even get on the net until I was 15/16. Of course there wasnt an internet until I was 15/16.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I woke up at 1PM...


Gotta love Christmas vacation.


----------



## Simo (Dec 29, 2017)

oh my

he played a Steinway then, here he is on a nice C. Bechstein.

But geez, him! Edit: Thank you, Randy Newmman.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2017)

Simo said:


> oh my
> 
> he played a Steinway then, here he is on a nice C. Bechstein.
> 
> But geez, him! Edit: Thank you, Randy Newmman.


Ole Randy Newman! Loved him back in the 80s.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gotta love Christmas vacation.


But I hate waking up later than 10AM beacuse day goes very fast and I am very lazy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> But I hate waking up later than 10AM beacuse day goes very fast and I am very lazy


I got up at 10 am.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 29, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. Im old. I didn't even get on the net until I was 15/16. Of course there wasnt an internet until I was 15/16.


I remember using the Web for the first time in 1992 while at university, using an early version of Mosaic.  Apart from CERN the only websites were all about Star Trek


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

Mornin People, How's it going?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Mornin People, How's it going?


Good evening, great


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Mornin People, How's it going?


I'm still slightly sick, but I have my sour gay candy to accompany me :3


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

And looking forward to having some kinda sub like this that keeps saying my MIDDLE NAME, and says it wrong every day. (My old teacher quit)


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Except its a small angry old lady that just wants to read books on her kindle.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 29, 2017)

When you ask a non-furry what their favorite animals are and they say wolves and foxes ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> And looking forward to having some kinda sub like this that keeps saying my MIDDLE NAME, and says it wrong every day. (My old teacher quit)



Sadly I know people this stupid.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Is (Profound pronunciation) Here?
Me: *Quietly to myself* Dear god not this again....


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> And looking forward to having some kinda sub like this that keeps saying my MIDDLE NAME, and says it wrong every day. (My old teacher quit)



"O Shag Hennessey"

I love Key & Peele lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

I think the best way to describe faf at the moment is Guy fieri's shirt


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

I made myself some eggs in a basket... And they are yummy :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I think the best way to describe faf at the moment is Guy fieri's shirtView attachment 25850



I'm surprised it hasn't received government funding, due to the amount of learning disabilities.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Are these two threads considered dumpster fires?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't received government funding, due to the amount of learning disabilities.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2017)

I wish people didn't look for reasons to fight.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

ehhh I love this song


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Are these two threads considered dumpster fires?
> View attachment 25851



Yep, because they have no purpose other than to incite differences.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

Well fuck, the freazing rain took out the power to my house


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yep, because they have no purpose other than to incite differences.


Why make differences obvious and a big deal in ONE OF THE MOST DIFFERENT FANDOMS IN THE WORLD.


For gods sakes, if you wanna start drama in a community that is so nice 70% of the time, go out into the real world and announce yourself as a furry. See how far you'll get socially. Ffs.

Edit: Sorry for this 'rant' thing :/


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Well fuck, the freazing rain took out the power to my house


Rest in pepperonis 

Have some biscuits and gravy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

I don't think many Canucks have had the joy of a few buttermilk biscuits smothered in southern county gravy lol. 

I'm hungry for that now...


----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Why make differences obvious and a big deal in ONE OF THE MOST DIFFERENT FANDOMS IN THE WORLD.
> 
> 
> For gods sakes, if you wanna start drama in a community that is so nice 70% of the time, go out into the real world and announce yourself as a furry. See how far you'll get socially. Ffs.
> ...



People mistake differences for reasons to argue. Just because someone is different or thinks different isn't cause to argue and be rude.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't think many Canucks have had the joy of a few buttermilk biscuits smothered in southern county gravy lol.
> 
> I'm hungry for that now...


I could argue that you guy's don't have poutine xD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I could argue that you guy's don't have poutine xD



This is a tradeoff worth dealing with lol.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Tao said:


> People mistake differences for reasons to argue. Just because someone is different or thinks different isn't cause to argue and be rude.


I mean, for fucks sakes.

It dosen't matter if someone is lgbt+ or straight. If it dosen't personally affect you, why bother???


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


>


This is what all of the garbage fires need rn.


----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I mean, for fucks sakes.
> 
> It dosen't matter if someone is lgbt+ or straight. If it dosen't personally affect you, why bother???



Exactly. People ought to try to get along. As a good man once said, give peace a chance.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

"A house divided amongst itself cannot stand." -Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

I mean for gods sakes, my little seven year old sister found out I was bi two years ago, and she said this:
"It dosen't matter that you aren't like me, I'm still gonna love you!"
When she found my pawstar stuff and I told her I was a furry, she said the same thing.
Even a seven year old understands that me being diffrent won't change the fact that i'm still the same big sister she grew up with.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh god i'm ranting again


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh god i'm ranting again



But this is for the right reasons.   There is a difference.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I mean for gods sakes, my little seven year old sister found out I was bi two years ago, and she said this:
> "It dosen't matter that you aren't like me, I'm still gonna love you!"
> When she found my pawstar stuff and I told her I was a furry, she said the same thing.
> Even a seven year old understands that me being diffrent won't change the fact that i'm still the same big sister she grew up with.


When my friend told me she was a furry I told her: "go fuck a dog you furfag"


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

I get it if some people don't want to support LGBT+ people, but in that thread, there were a few overly snarky posts


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> When my friend told me she was a furry I told her: "go fuck a dog you furfag"


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

The conversation's I have with my friends get hella interesting, one is a huge weabo, the other was a furry but now they are to busy with other fandoms, then theres me being a furry.
Like hell it's so hard to have a normal conversation lmao


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The conversation's I have with my friends get hella interesting, one is a huge weabo, the other was a furry but now they are to busy with other fandoms, then theres me being a furry.
> Like hell it's so hard to have a normal conversation lmao


My friend group:
-The otherkin kid
-The emo kid
-The meganerd bass clarinet furry (me ;D)
-The meganerd trumpet furry
-The popular colorgaurd girl
-The one nobody fucking likes


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 29, 2017)

Stadt said:


> When you ask a non-furry what their favorite animals are and they say wolves and foxes ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


My sister's favorite animals are otters and her favorite fruit is watermelon so I sent her this pic I found on FA a while ago and she couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> My sister's favorite animals are otters and her favorite fruit is watermelon so I sent her this pic I found on FA a while ago and she couldn't stop laughing View attachment 25857


My little sister is obsessed with the color pink and cats.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> My sister's favorite animals are otters and her favorite fruit is watermelon so I sent her this pic I found on FA a while ago and she couldn't stop laughing View attachment 25857


There's an otter in my home.. MADE OF  WATERMALONE


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 29, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello hello!


I walk away


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 29, 2017)

One day off work for New Years day feels exactly the same as an elementary teacher telling me I get a week vacation.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> There's an otter in my home.. MADE OF  WATERMALONE


YES.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm overheating like a computer rn... The heaters in my house are on full blast


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> YES.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> YES.





Black Burn said:


>


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I mean, for fucks sakes.
> 
> It dosen't matter if someone is lgbt+ or straight. If it dosen't personally affect you, why bother???


Unfortunately, some people just cannot wrap their small minds around the fact that there are people in this world who are, _*gasp*_, DIFFERENT than they are.

I've got strong opinions about certain subjects, but I don't go around shoving them down people's throats and condemning someone for having different opinions than me.

However in today's world, EVERYTHING... EVERY SINGLE THING is a reason to argue or blame something on someone. It's really sad.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Burn said:


>


Lol, I like you


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


>


OMG that was gold!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Lol, I like you


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO









........









okay Birb Overlord


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHALL WATCH THE MEMES!

...Please? <3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> YOU SHALL WATCH THE MEMES!
> 
> ...Please? <3


This makes 40 minutes of my life spent watching birb memes xD


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> This makes 40 minutes of my life spent watching birb memes xD











50 minutes?


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 50 minutes?


...Did I just watch a Bird Anime?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 50 minutes?


The 2nd one is so cute!


----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2017)

Ottermelon?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> ...Did I just watch a Bird Anime?


Yes you did. 

I found it cute, and fitting the birb talks.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes you did.
> 
> I found it cute, and fitting the birb talks.



The lack of facial expression and that I couldn't understand what they were saying made it uncomfortable.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> The lack of facial expression and that I couldn't understand what they were saying made it uncomfortable.


You can turn on Subtitles.

But, Spoilers, it's about a literal Parakeet Rescue Team? That have to go save a Younger Parakeet and return it to it's owner. So yea, Not the strangest thing I've seen, but It's in the top 100-50 range.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

Shit I have made one of the worst decisions in my life...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

I decided to play one hour on computer at night... And my father came to my room, he was angry and said thay we will talk tommorow... I'm scared


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

He's probably just concerned about you getting enough sleep, or that you may be hiding some kind of nefarious internetting.  He's being a good parent actually, and it shows by him just waiting until the following day to discuss it.  Had it been serious, you would have had that talk right then and there.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He's probably just concerned about you getting enough sleep, or that you may be hiding some kind of nefarious internetting.  He's being a good parent actually, and it shows by him just waiting until the following day to discuss it.  Had it been serious, you would have had that talk right then and there.


Idk I'm fucking scared, it will probably be serious beacuse he talked about my sitting in room all days and ehhh probably there will be some talking about school... Kurwa...


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

I hope he will be calm, that will be easier to me


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

Why I fucking decided to play on this computer, why I just couldn't go to bed


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

It can be as calm as you make the environment.  In the end, it's his household to run.  Don't argue with him, and if you do disagree with something, ask if there is any middle ground you can respectfully agree upon regarding your time.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It can be as calm as you make the environment.  In the end, it's his household to run.  Don't argue with him, and if you do disagree with something, ask if there is any middle ground you can respectfully agree upon regarding your time.


Ehhh ok, I'll try, now I cant sleep


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ehhh ok, I'll try, now I cant sleep



Thats probably your best counter.  You were restless and couldn't sleep.  Don't lie, though.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

I usually get yelled at to go to sleep all the time from my mom, I usually tell her to screw off, then she tells me to stop being a fucking dumbass.... my family is interesting at times


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Thats probably your best counter.  You were restless and couldn't sleep.  Don't lie, though.


Well today I woke up at 1PM so I decided to spend a hour on computer, but there's a bigger problem, he will probably talk about my spending most of the time on computer


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

My parents take my devices on school nights, but on weekends, i'll stay up till 3 or 4 in the morning


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

I never had my stuff taken away for night, In highschool I would normally be up till 1:30ish just on my phone, watching youtube or something


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

I had my Nintendo (yes the original) taken from me back in 88 lol.  They would get super pissed when I had to return to a save point while they were trying to leave lol.  

They gave it to my cousins, who didn't have a lot of money.  I had to keep quiet about that for a long time lol.  My little sister still says the things I did trickled down to her not getting a lot of things lol


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

Is there a way to go back in time?


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Is there a way to go back in time?


I've tried asking myself to come back to X moment and fix that shit for me countless times, but either this is a Fixed Timeline, or that Shit Doesn't work.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 29, 2017)

I used to have a fuck ton of rules with my step dad, he used to take everything from me if I said a swear word or if he caught me playing video games for longer then a hour. he didn't do that to his kids only me... 
Ever scince stuff went to shit with him, I haven't had any rules at all, only rule is don't do drugs or smoke.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

*Curls up in the corner*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

Fffuuuuck, I tried to sleep, I were watching the wall and thinking about everything...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 29, 2017)

Hiya!


----------



## Kyr (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Fffuuuuck, I tried to sleep, I were watching the wall and thinking about everything...


Anxiety's a wonderful thing. Seriously kid, don't worry about it. Worst case scenario you'll get chewed out by your dad and will have a curfew set on your computer hours or something.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

Kyr said:


> Anxiety's a wonderful thing. Seriously kid, don't worry about it. Worst case scenario you'll get chewed out by your dad and will have a curfew set on your computer hours or something.


You know... It's not only about this, i think about my mistakes, how I study now and how can I end up if I will not change myself


----------



## Kyr (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> You know... It's not only about this, i think about my mistakes, how I study now and how can I end up if I will not change myself


In the end, that's a good thing. If you don't admit your mistakes you can't better yourself after all.


----------



## Simo (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Except its a small angry old lady that just wants to read books on her kindle.


 

Well, at least she is small.

I always liked having subs, as it was sort of like a day off class, in ways.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

Kyr said:


> In the end, that's a good thing. If you don't admit your mistakes you can't better yourself after all.


Well I should beacuse it's the last year of middle school


----------



## Kyr (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Well I should beacuse it's the last year of middle school


Well it looks like you have the right mentality going forward. If you feel you should study and apply yourself more academically then make the decision to be proactive and do that.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 29, 2017)

And good night


----------



## Simo (Dec 29, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> My sister's favorite animals are otters and her favorite fruit is watermelon so I sent her this pic I found on FA a while ago and she couldn't stop laughing View attachment 25857



Oh, that's really cute!

Oddly, Simo's favorite food is also watermelon, and in stories and RPs, he gets into quite a bit of trouble, stealing them, and such!

Geez, and in the summer, the watermelon in the more southern states is SO good...


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

Fuck, went to watch another video and my Subtitles were still on from the Bird-Anime, God Damnit.


----------



## Rant (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm in love with a space heater. *My precious*

(Lives in a 200yo loft and it's 28f)

So how's everyone doing this damn winter's night?


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

Rant said:


> I'm in love with a space heater. *My precious*
> 
> (Lives in a 200yo loft and it's 28f)
> 
> So how's everyone doing this damn winter's night?


Freezing my Ass off, Playing Video Games, and listening to Some Youtube, How about Yourself?


----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2017)

Rant said:


> I'm in love with a space heater. *My precious*
> 
> (Lives in a 200yo loft and it's 28f)
> 
> So how's everyone doing this damn winter's night?



Cold and ready to be home from visiting the relatives :/


----------



## Rant (Dec 29, 2017)

Tao said:


> Cold and ready to be home from visiting the relatives :/


 Omg you get to go somewhere warm? Lucky



Maxxumus said:


> Freezing my Ass off, Playing Video Games, and listening to Some Youtube, How about Yourself?



Playing BOTW in front of my heater


----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2017)

Rant said:


> Omg you get to go somewhere warm? Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Playing BOTW in front of my heater



The south is always pretty warm! I’m in Missouri and it’s not so warm at all.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

Tao said:


> The south is always pretty warm! I’m in Missouri and it’s not so warm at all.


I'm all the way Up in Fucking Idaho. The temperature here is either Hot as Hell during the Summer, or Cold as Hell during the Winter. There is about three weeks a year of Comfortable Temperature, and that's all we get.




Rant said:


> Omg you get to go somewhere warm? Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Playing BOTW in front of my heater


And How's that Goin?


----------



## Simo (Dec 29, 2017)

It's getting cold, for Maryland, here...I'm from Michigan, but have been down here too long, so my immunity to the cold is wearing off.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 29, 2017)

Rant said:


> I'm in love with a space heater. *My precious*
> 
> (Lives in a 200yo loft and it's 28f)
> 
> So how's everyone doing this damn winter's night?



Fine. Not too cold here.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

Tao said:


> The south is always pretty warm! I’m in Missouri and it’s not so warm at all.



It's 30 here in Alabama, so not always lol


----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's 30 here in Alabama, so not always lol



It’s like 6 here 

I can’t wait to get back to Alabama.


----------



## Okye (Dec 29, 2017)

Rant said:


> I'm in love with a space heater. *My precious*
> 
> (Lives in a 200yo loft and it's 28f)
> 
> So how's everyone doing this damn winter's night?


 it's 14°F here and I'm  freezing even though I'm sitting right by the heater.


----------



## Simo (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow, what a lot of drama I missed, having fun last night, being an evil degenerate! Woah! 

Huh, it must be 20f here, but feels colder.


----------



## Okye (Dec 29, 2017)

A bit off topic, but are there any other bat or bat-like furries or fursonas out (t)here? because I feel like I'm the only one...


----------



## Rant (Dec 29, 2017)

Tao said:


> The south is always pretty warm! I’m in Missouri and it’s not so warm at all.


I'm in Missouri too!


----------



## Rant (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> And How's that Goin?



Pretty good, looking for the korok seeds, I'm at 290/900


----------



## Rant (Dec 29, 2017)

Okye said:


> A bit off topic, but are there any other bat or bat-like furries or fursonas out (t)here? because I feel like I'm the only one...


I've thought about making a bat Sona because sky puppies are so damn cute


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 29, 2017)

Rant said:


> I'm in Missouri too!



I used to live in Southern MO.


----------



## Rant (Dec 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I used to live in Southern MO.



Don't worry, it's still a dump.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 29, 2017)

OH MYYYYYYYYYY doggo.com: The Unity of Our Favorite Things on Instagram – Hot Hunks with Dogs



Rant said:


> Don't worry, it's still a dump.



LOL, figures. I do NOT miss Walmart.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> I'm all the way Up in Fucking Idaho. The temperature here is either Hot as Hell during the Summer, or Cold as Hell during the Winter. There is about three weeks a year of Comfortable Temperature, and that's all we get.
> 
> 
> And How's that Goin?



I live in Texas, I guarantee your "hot as hell" is nowhere near ours lol


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

I witnessed one of those people that dresses like a normal person but catches shoplifters at walmart in action today

(My dad used to work with him before he moved up to sams club)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Okye said:


> A bit off topic, but are there any other bat or bat-like furries or fursonas out (t)here? because I feel like I'm the only one...


I think @Pipistrele is a batto too!


----------



## Rant (Dec 29, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I witnessed one of those people that dresses like a normal person but catches shoplifters at walmart in action today
> 
> (My dad used to work with him before he moved up to sams club)


Lol everyone knows you don't steal from Walmart. They have the best cameras! You could hypothetically go to a small gas station that's super busy and get stuff....


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

Rant said:


> Lol everyone knows you don't steal from Walmart. They have the best cameras! You could hypothetically go to a small gas station that's super busy and get stuff....


We witnessed him catch a lady who said some pretty snarky things before we left


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 29, 2017)

I love living in an area where I don't get treated like a criminal when I go into grocery stores. The Walmart in the next town over that's ever made me feel like a crook here. You're telling a guy in a fedora and suit jacket that he pays at one end of the store instead of the other? Up yours, I'll do what I want!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I love living in an area where I don't get treated like a criminal when I go into grocery stores. The Walmart in the next town over that's ever made me feel like a crook here. You're telling a guy in a fedora and suit jacket that he pays at one end of the store instead of the other? Up yours, I'll do what I want!


Wut? lol?


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 29, 2017)

Where I am right now is -45 C. 

Antarctica and MARS is warmer than where I live. MARS, people. The planet that is 33 MILLION miles farther away from the sun than us?? How does that even work? The part of this planet that I happen to live on is twenty degrees colder than the planet that is 33 million miles farther away than the giant fireball at the center of our solar system. 

Truly, God has forsaken Canada.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I live in Texas, I guarantee your "hot as hell" is nowhere near ours lol


I will admit, our high every year is only like, 108-ish Degrees F, so you got me there, but, We still get to like at least -10 and below every year as well.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 29, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> I will admit, our high every year is only like, 108 Degrees F-ish, so you got me there, but, We still get to like at least -10 and below every year as well.



Our summer this year wasn't actually too horrible, it was mostly humid hot due to the high amount if rain we received. We were in a drought up until 2 years back, and summers usually had more than a month at +100° F temps. We barely had a winter last year, definitely no snow and like a week total with temps that got below 32°. This year it seems to be quite different lol.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

I hate Pinterest


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I hate Pinterest


Why?

I'm more Indifferent towards the Site, It's got good Epic Dragon Images, good Fantasy Character Concepts for me to Work with, but I will admit there is a side of it that just kinda Screams Vanilla White "Pumpkin Spice Latte" Bitch. But, I haven't quite gotten an Opportunity to hear about some other people's opinions on it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


>


I can handle almost any cringe compilation except for furry ones, as soon a furry opens thier mouth it's just a HUGE nope for me.

I also cant stand popufurs aswell

Edit: I just realised that the video isn't a cringe compilation....... I just can't seem to stand most furries like the ones in the video


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 30, 2017)

Okye said:


> A bit off topic, but are there any other bat or bat-like furries or fursonas out (t)here? because I feel like I'm the only one...


I'm a bat furry. Haven't drawn the fursona yet. Have the partial head however.


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2017)

Rant said:


> I'm in Missouri too!



Really? I'm in Kansas City! At least till tomorrow!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

What am I doing? Of course, I'm sitting in my bed and probably I'm bit leaving it today until my dad will enter my room or he will forget about this night


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> What am I doing? Of course, I'm sitting in my bed and probably I'm bit leaving it today until my dad will enter my room or he will forget about this night


Try and chill.  The best advice was a few posts back.  Tell him you don’t normally do it, but you were restless.  You could also use this to your advantage.  Perhaps if there’s something you’ve always wanted to do that gets you out of the house now is the time to plant the seed in his head.  That way you all win.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 30, 2017)

It's so cold. I'm in. Minnesota which I'm certain could qualify as canada's nutsack. It's in the negatives right now.

It's so cold here I'm just throwing on warm clothes and praying for the best, I'm wearing a freaking bat hoodie I bought my ex which she abandoned. I know this is meant for woman and bought it from a Halloween store but its warm. What ever. 

I'm feeling batty as is.

Why.is this thing comfy?!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

Good news, my dad just told me that he doesn't want to see me on the computer after 10PM


----------



## katalistik (Dec 30, 2017)

Yo fluffy friends what's up? :>


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Yo fluffy friends what's up? :>


Great


----------



## Telnac (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Is there a way to go back in time?


Travel faster than light to a frame of reference moving away from you at close to light speed & back.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 30, 2017)

Morns people.
Just wanna wish everyone a good new year and remind people on preparing their new intentions for the new year.
I wish ya all a nice and wild new year and hope ya all let it boom a lot ^^
Got a bit free sapce and thought i sholud say this before its too late.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 30, 2017)

Just spent a shameful amount of time editing my profile with BBC code by hand. That was. Interesting. At least everything is readable now.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 30, 2017)

Woof


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 30, 2017)

Blep


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Good news, my dad just told me that he doesn't want to see me on the computer after 10PM



Told you it wouldn't bad by the way he approached it.  Lol.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Good news, my dad just told me that he doesn't want to see me on the computer after 10PM


Glad it worked out OK.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

When everyone at the work Christmas party finds out about you sleeping with a coworker because your boss's husband can't stop making jokes about it.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> When everyone at the work Christmas party finds out about you sleeping with a coworker because your boss's husband can't stop making jokes about it.



The cringe!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> When everyone at the work Christmas party finds out about you sleeping with a coworker because your boss's husband can't stop making jokes about it.



That's a dangerous game to play lol.  Never shit where you eat.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

If black santa exists does that mean hydraulic fluid can compress when above boiling temperature?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's a dangerous game to play lol.  Never shit where you eat.


Agreed. I've dated coworkers before at previous jobs. When we split, it was always awkward and uncomfortable :/


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 30, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Agreed. I've dated coworkers before at previous jobs. When we split, it was always awkward and uncomfortable :/



Not to mention coworker drama with favoritism, etc.  I've seen it work, and I've seen it go way south lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not to mention coworker drama with favoritism, etc.  I've seen it work, and I've seen it go way south lol


Oh yes.

It's just... less messy overall to keep that separate from work. Unless you're already married of course


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's a dangerous game to play lol.  Never shit where you eat.



My life is a dumpster fire that I keep fueling. But we were up front with the boss about it. If it gets serious, he quits. If not, he doesn't work a lot, so it's easy to work him on a separate shifts.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> My life is a dumpster fire that I keep fueling. But we were up front with the boss about it. If it gets serious, he quits. If not, he doesn't work a lot, so it's easy to work him on a separate shifts.



That's good you have a plan.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's good you have a plan.



It probably wouldn't be possible if the boss wasn't also one of my best friends. Our workplace is pretty lax. Doesn't mean we still couldn't lose our jobs over it.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> My life is a dumpster fire that I keep fueling. But we were up front with the boss about it. If it gets serious, he quits. If not, he doesn't work a lot, so it's easy to work him on a separate shifts.


Sometimes everyone has a dumpster fire in their life that they gotta deal with. At least you do have a plan, and I guess as long as it's not against the rules at work to date a coworker... _*shrug*
_
Edit: Just saw your previous post. :x


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> It probably wouldn't be possible if the boss wasn't also one of my best friends. Our workplace is pretty lax. Doesn't mean we still couldn't lose our jobs over it.



As a manager, I’ve had to fire someone over a workplace relationship that went south.  They were fighting in store one night, one of two started cussing the other one out and walked out mid shift.  That was 9 months ago and two still get into when they run into each other around town.

Just be careful with it, I wish you the best.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> As a manager, I’ve had to fire someone over a workplace relationship that went south.  They were fighting in store one night, one of two started cussing the other one out and walked out mid shift.  That was 9 months ago and two still get into when they run into each other around town.
> 
> Just be careful with it, I wish you the best.


See, I went to my boss when the "relationship" (it was never official, I guess) went south and the guy started making threats against the company and against me. Otherwise, I simply didn't speak to him or really acknowledge him at work. It was fairly easy to do because we worked in different departments that didn't require us to interact. I woudln't care so much if we had just parted ways and that was it, but he is an unstable person and I didn't much care for worrying about him going postal on the place


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 30, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> See, I went to my boss when the "relationship" (it was never official, I guess) went south and the guy started making threats against the company and against me. Otherwise, I simply didn't speak to him or really acknowledge him at work. It was fairly easy to do because we worked in different departments that didn't require us to interact. I woudln't care so much if we had just parted ways and that was it, but he is an unstable person and I didn't much care for worrying about him going postal on the place



That where you got lucky.  I run a c-store and we only have one department.  Kinda hard to separate them, even on different shifts when they would still have to deal with other in passing at shift change.  Worest part was that the one I fired was a dam good clerk.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> As a manager, I’ve had to fire someone over a workplace relationship that went south.  They were fighting in store one night, one of two started cussing the other one out and walked out mid shift.  That was 9 months ago and two still get into when they run into each other around town.
> 
> Just be careful with it, I wish you the best.



I couldn't see either me or him doing something like that. I'm a pretty lax person. I don't even get into it with my ex, he's just annoying.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> That where you got lucky.  I run a c-store and we only have one department.  Kinda hard to separate them, even on different shifts when they would still have to deal with other in passing at shift change.  Worest part was that the one I fired was a dam good clerk.


This was a dealership, he was a tech and I was a part of the sales team. So it made it easy to avoid eachother lol.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 30, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Agreed. I've dated coworkers before at previous jobs. When we split, it was always awkward and uncomfortable :/


I try to avoid dating co-workers for that reason but I’ve had significant others who've become involved with work either by getting hired on as a co-worker or by becoming a client. Even if we didn’t break up it was always uncomfortable. Even if you don’t give them special treatment everyone else thinks that you are and hates you both because of it. Best to avoid that crap altogether.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 30, 2017)

Try porking your boss and dealing with the fallout after


----------



## Telnac (Dec 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Try porking your boss and dealing with the fallout after


Ah Archer, the walking HR violation.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Try porking your boss and dealing with the fallout after


Lol! My direct boss is the owner's wife, no thanks xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Ah Archer, the walking HR violation.


Archer is my secret spirit animal


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 30, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Lol! My direct boss is the owner's wife, no thanks xD



Oh C'mon you know ya wanna lol

Yeah I found myself a new job less then a month later after that mess


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Oh C'mon you know ya wanna lol
> 
> Yeah I found myself a new job less then a month later after that mess


Thinking about it makes me cringe. They don't seem like an adventurous couple anyways lol


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Try porking your boss and dealing with the fallout after



I mean, in this situation I am the boss. I'm assistant manager. I'm not allowed to do schedules for a while.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 30, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Archer is my secret spirit animal



Cheating on Rick Sanchez

Blasphemy


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Cheating on Rick Sanchez
> 
> Blasphemy


Rick is my other asshole spirit animal lol. Depends on the day


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm more Indifferent towards the Site, It's got good Epic Dragon Images, good Fantasy Character Concepts for me to Work with, but I will admit there is a side of it that just kinda Screams Vanilla White "Pumpkin Spice Latte" Bitch. But, I haven't quite gotten an Opportunity to hear about some other people's opinions on it.



I don't like the way it's set up. I can't use it on desktop very well, and on my phone it doesn't work at all, and I don't feel like downloading the app just to view images from time to time. 

I also question the utility of posting a lot of random pictures about a lot of random topics. 

But to each their own.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

Im just sitting here waiting for the daily shitstorm to start


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im just sitting here waiting for the daily shitstorm to start



I haven't been able to be on much in a while. I saw someone mention drama the other day. What has been going on?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> I haven't been able to be on much in a while. I saw someone mention drama the other day. What has been going on?


 just a bunch of stupid shit threads filled pointless arguing, It's sorta entertaining


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> just a bunch of stupid shit threads filled pointless arguing, It's sorta entertaining


I gotta stock up on my popcorn and beer


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> just a bunch of stupid shit threads filled pointless arguing, It's sorta entertaining



I noticed the straight people thread. Is there more?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> I noticed the straight people thread. Is there more?


Oh yes.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh yes.



Oh boy, what a day to be sick in bed and have time. Gonna grab a glass of wine.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm sick too ;(


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

My spirit animal is Eros.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im just sitting here waiting for the daily shitstorm to start



Yesterday was a bit much even for me.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm sick too ;(



Tis the season. Would be fine if sick people didn't come in to shop. Do they know that online shopping is a thing?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm trying NOT to get sick. Usually I have a pretty good immune system and don't end up with the crud that everyone else gets u.u


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Tis the season. Would be fine if sick people didn't come in to shop. Do they know that online shopping is a thing?


I'm getting better though


----------



## 134 (Dec 30, 2017)

Does someone know if Pyrocynical is a furry?
www.youtube.com: Pyrocynical
pyrocynical - Google Search


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Does someone know if Pyrocynical is a furry?
> www.youtube.com: Pyrocynical
> pyrocynical - Google Search


Idk who the hell that is?
But if we are talking about youtbers being maybe furries imma add Danny sexbang
danny sexbang - Google Search


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

Aand only 2 days left to going back to school, and german test eh... I know almost nothing from german from all this 3 years of studying...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Aand only 2 days left to going back to school, and german test eh... I know almost nothing from german from all this 3 years of studying...



If nothing else, join the German Mafia.  Worked for Russian with this comic.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Aand only 2 days left to going back to school, and german test eh... I know almost nothing from german from all this 3 years of studying...



I studied German for 4 years and no one in my class ever learned it. By the 4th year, there were only 8 people in the class and the teacher just gave up and let us watch movies every day.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2017)

Fuuuck me. I've gained 5kg these past two weeks. Fucking Christmas and New Year's. 

Time to hit the diet controls again.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Fuuuck me. I've gained 5kg these past two weeks. Fucking Christmas and New Year's.
> 
> Time to hit the diet controls again.



This is the first December that I've lost weight. I've been kinda depressed and busy and I've lost 5lbs in the last few weeks.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> I studied German for 4 years and no one in my class ever learned it. By the 4th year, there were only 8 people in the class and the teacher just gave up and let us watch movies every day.


In my class only 2 or 3 people learned german


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> In my class only 2 or 3 people learned german



One guy the grade below us learned it really well. My cousins had the same teacher and learned too. Our class just sucked. To be fair, I was one of the problems. My friends and I made it our goal to see how off topic we could get the teacher. We got really good at it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 30, 2017)

Reminds me that I should get back to learning more German soon. The only thing that worries me about learning languages is mispronouncing things through the way I talk, as sometimes it feels difficult to overcome those personal tendencies.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> One guy the grade below us learned it really well. My cousins had the same teacher and learned too. Our class just sucked. To be fair, I was one of the problems. My friends and I made it our goal to see how off topic we could get the teacher. We got really good at it.


My class is one of the best (not by me I'm only good in english and history), but we just don't want to learn german and we don't like this subject, and our teacher is nostalgic person... Ehhhhh I hate this moments when she says "In my times..."


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> My class is one of the best (not by me I'm only good in english and history), but we just don't want to learn german and we don't like this subject, and our teacher is nostalgic person... Ehhhhh I hate this moments when she says "In my times..."



My teacher was good, but he would get really off track. He was more passionate about us learning about the country and the history than learning the language itself.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> One guy the grade below us learned it really well. My cousins had the same teacher and learned too. Our class just sucked. To be fair, I was one of the problems. My friends and I made it our goal to see how off topic we could get the teacher. We got really good at it.


Honestly, the only reason I fail German was because I slept every class.  The teacher was dumbfounded and thought I cheated when I got a 97 on midterms and 96 on the final.  Unlike some of the people in my class who did what was “needed” to pass.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

Ehhh I'm losing hope that I'll reach my ambition...


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

When he ask if he can call you "babe" and you tell him he can call you whatever he wants, so he starts calling you "fucktard" 

this is the relationship I always wanted


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

I googled imaged searched "furries" and all I saw was fursuits with harnesses and furries humping random things.... I sometimes despise this fandom


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 30, 2017)

I’ve tried to learn German three times in my life.  Never managed it.  WAY too hard.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I googled imaged searched "furries" and all I saw was fursuits with harnesses and furries humping random things.... I sometimes despise this fandom



what were you honestly expecting to find?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> what were you honestly expecting to find?


I really don't know.... sometimes I think there is some hope in this fandom but I forgot that most of the fandom is filled with sick nasty fucks..


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I googled imaged searched "furries" and all I saw was fursuits with harnesses and furries humping random things.... I sometimes despise this fandom


But everywhere are people like this, not only in this fandom, on 4chan my friends found "normal" people that were pushing jars into their ass and the jars were breaking, people which were cutting their dicks in half... Yhhhhhhhh and that weren't people from any fandom


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> But everywhere are people like this, not only in this fandom, on 4chan my friends found "normal" people that were pushing jars into their ass and the jars were breaking, people which were cutting their dicks in half... Yhhhhhhhh and that weren't people from any fandom



That's natural selection, and is very entertaining.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's natural selection, and is very entertaining.


Welp so for me those fetishes in furry fandom or perverts are not that bad comparing to some shit I've seen on 4chan etc.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 30, 2017)

Boo, my laptop's cooling pad died.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's natural selection, and is very entertaining.


If you find that jar shit entertaining you have a weird sense of entertainment.

Well imma go to the murica, I got no phone service there fuuuuuun


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Didn't jar guy do an interview where he talked about putting jars up his butt?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> If you find that jar shit entertaining you have a weird sense of entertainment.
> 
> Well imma go to the murica, I got no phone service there fuuuuuun



I do quite enjoy people doing dumb things, especially after being told how bad of an idea it is.  

If that's what it takes to learn basic things about life, then so be it lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Didn't jar guy do an interview where he talked about putting jars up his butt?


I thought the jar guy was the same person who got fucked by a horse and died, mr.hans or something like that


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I thought the jar guy was the same person who got fucked by a horse and died, mr.hans or something like that



No, jar guy was some Russian dude, I think. Mr. Hands was a dude who had nerve damage and the only way he could get off was to get horse fucked, so he started hanging out with a bunch of horse fuckers and died. There's a documentary on it.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeSSeeeeeee bark


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 30, 2017)

MFW I start reading down this page


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeSSeeeeeee bark



Funny. That's the same noise Mr. Hands made when he died.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> No, jar guy was some Russian dude, I think. Mr. Hands was a dude who had nerve damage and the only way he could get off was to get horse fucked, so he started hanging out with a bunch of horse fuckers and died. There's a documentary on it.


Ahh, thought they were the same dude, only heard about this shit from a friend.
That must be one fucked up documentary tho...


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ahh, thought they were the same dude, only heard about this shit from a friend.
> That must be one fucked up documentary tho...



There's a lot of fucked up documentaries. They're one of my favorite things. World is fucked, yo


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Funny. That's the same noise Mr. Hands made when he died.


Ooohhhh.... *Hides in a bunker* you won't take me alive


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Ooohhhh.... *Hides in a bunker* you won't take me alive



I'll send my ponies after you


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

*Takes his AK* Power of hardbass i call for you


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> *Takes his AK* Power of hardbass i call for you[/MEDIA]



Congratulations, you have successfully turned off the ponies. The ponies are no longer interested in you.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

When I hear on a song on our radio and I know it's about BDSM... like why is this allowed on our radio? Lol


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> When I hear on a song on our radio and I know it's about BDSM... like why is this allowed on our radio? Lol



Which song was it?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Congratulations, you have successfully turned off the ponies. The ponies are no longer interested in you.


Slav Power of hardbass kurwa mac, blyat cyka, go nahui


----------



## Filter (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Funny. That's the same noise Mr. Hands made when he died.



 how you know about that


----------



## Loffi (Dec 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> how you know about that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


>



Suuuuure...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Which song was it?



Strangelove.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 30, 2017)

>_>
<_<
:V marf!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> No, jar guy was some Russian dude, I think. Mr. Hands was a dude who had nerve damage and the only way he could get off was to get horse fucked, so he started hanging out with a bunch of horse fuckers and died. There's a documentary on it.



Ok...I have to know...how the fuck do you know that, special the documentary on it?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> Ok...I have to know...how the fuck do you know that, special the documentary on it?



It was in the news for a while actually. I think. *decides to shut up*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Hi


Heyo. 

_boops_

You have been booped! :3


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Heyo.
> 
> _boops_
> 
> You have been booped! :3


*Boops what I assume is a doggo snoot?*


----------



## Simo (Dec 30, 2017)

Ah, how curious, just had a very long talk on the phone with a friend, who moved to France. Geez, it was nice to talk to her; it's been a few years, now. We used to play a ton of pinball, even at local competitions, and such. Miss that.

And it's fun to get an incoming call, from France...


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Kiaara (Dec 31, 2017)

Goodnight, everyfur


----------



## stimpy (Dec 31, 2017)

These tequila Shots got me like


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Good morning, happy new year furries


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new years eve people


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

stimpy said:


> These tequila Shots got me like


So you look like a fox with psychologicsl problems?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 31, 2017)

stimpy said:


> These tequila Shots got me like


Wishing I felt that awake


----------



## 134 (Dec 31, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> If nothing else, join the German Mafia.  Worked for Russian with this comic.





Stadt said:


> I studied German for 4 years and no one in my class ever learned it. By the 4th year, there were only 8 people in the class and the teacher just gave up and let us watch movies every day.





Black Burn said:


> Aand only 2 days left to going back to school, and german test eh... I know almost nothing from german from all this 3 years of studying...



You poor people... 





No please don't be triggered by this!
Just a Joke!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year Kiwi peeps


----------



## stimpy (Dec 31, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Kiwi


Bloody kiwi's. AUSTRALIAN BOIS REPRESENT


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 31, 2017)

Since binge playing Breath of The Wild... I kinda want to commission my character in the Champion's Tunic from the game...


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2017)

To binge watch a series, or not to binge watch a series..


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 31, 2017)

Do you realise that as of a few hours ago, the first people to be born in the 21st century became adults?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 31, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> Do you realise that as of a few hours ago, the first people to be born in the 21st century became adults?


Depending on your definition of when the 21st century began of course


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

And my dog is dying from fear


----------



## stimpy (Dec 31, 2017)

Gotta say, 2018 so far has been pretty HIGH Hehehehe


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year people

2018 smells good... at least first 20 minutes.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Vitaly said:


> Happy New Year people
> 
> 2018 smells good... at least first 20 minutes.


I still have 3 hours 25 minutes to 2018


----------



## Telnac (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I still have 3 hours 25 minutes to 2018


More than 12 hours for me.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Time zone differences are fun...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Telnac said:


> More than 12 hours for me.


 
Exactly 12 hours for m now. I cnr type worth shit today.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Exactly 12 hours for m now. I cnr type worth shit today.


Try typing your fingers & not one of your... other appendages.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Try typing your fingers & not one of your... other appendages.



Now I feel inclined to type this message using only my nose.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 31, 2017)

Thumb.

I typed this post with my thumb.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 31, 2017)

Nose.
I typed this with my nose


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 31, 2017)

Penis


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 31, 2017)

Just had a group of teenage boys yell "GAY BOY" at me from across the street, then, after about ten seconds, shout "LESBO" too.

Which one is it? I can't be both.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Penis



I aint ever borrowing your phone.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

So happy new year furries, I drank my first glass of real champagne


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Just had a group of teenage boys yell "GAY BOY" at me from across the street, then, after about ten seconds, shout "LESBO" too.
> 
> Which one is it? I can't be both.



What gives you away as either of those?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Just had a group of teenage boys yell "GAY BOY" at me from across the street, then, after about ten seconds, shout "LESBO" too.
> 
> Which one is it? I can't be both.


Hmmm when you will be both then you are bi...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 31, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Thumb.
> 
> I typed this post with my thumb.





connortheskunk said:


> Nose.
> I typed this with my nose





connortheskunk said:


> Penis


oh.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Hmmm ehen you will be both then you are bi...


I don't think that's how it works.


----------



## Tao (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Just had a group of teenage boys yell "GAY BOY" at me from across the street, then, after about ten seconds, shout "LESBO" too.
> 
> Which one is it? I can't be both.



Hah, I've gotten called a lesbian before by some rednecks. I guess I look feminine enough.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What gives you away as either of those?



Androgyny. 
One hell of a drug.
I look more female, but I don't dress in a feminine sense.
Those two things confuse people's small minds.

If they see me as a woman = lesbian, because according to them straight women aren't gothic.
And if they see me as a man = gay, because I don't look like a male and therefore that equals gay for some reason.



Black Burn said:


> Hmmm when you will be both then you are bi...



Actually, the combination of a lesbian + a gay man would probably mean a hermaphrodite who's only into other hermaphrodites, right?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Androgyny.
> One hell of a drug.
> I look more female, but I don't dress in a feminine sense.
> Those two things confuse people's small minds.
> ...



I get confused for being 13 - 14 years old because of my height but man, that sounds like a pain in the ass to deal with. Do live rural, city, or in between?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Androgyny.
> One hell of a drug.
> I look more female, but I don't dress in a feminine sense.
> Those two things confuse people's small minds.
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I wouldn't see any problem with either a man or a wearing goth... however I will admit, when I can't immediately discern whether someone is male or female, I get thrown for a loop. I suspect this is due to a biological need to immediately make threat assessments of a person.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 31, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I get confused for being 13 - 14 years old because of my height but man, that sounds like a pain in the ass to deal with. Do live rural, city, or in between?



Currently living pretty rural, though I'm used to city life and will probably move back.
It's definitely worse in the city, with California getting me the most unwanted attention so far.
Lived there for a while and oh man. I'm still completely happy with the way I am but it's far from easy.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sorry to hear that. I wouldn't see any problem with either a man or a wearing goth... however I will admit, when I can't immediately discern whether someone is male or female, I get thrown for a loop. I suspect this is due to a biological need to immediately make threat assessments of a person.



I honestly don't mind if people are confused. 
It's abnormal, so, I wouldn't expect anyone to not think of it as such.
In fact sometimes that's part of the fun.

It stops being fun when people assume you're a giant walking gay stereotype.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Currently living pretty rural, though I'm used to city life and will probably move back.
> It's definitely worse in the city, with *California getting me the most unwanted attention so far.*
> Lived there for a while and oh man. I'm still completely happy with the way I am but it's far from easy.



That seems odd. They're supposed to be all liberal and accepting and everything.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I honestly don't mind if people are confused.
> It's abnormal, so, I wouldn't expect anyone to not think of it as such.
> In fact sometimes that's part of the fun.
> 
> It stops being fun when people assume you're a giant walking gay stereotype.



Yeah, and we're all abnormal in some part, it's part of being human, so we shouldn't make fun of people for that.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That seems odd. They're supposed to be all liberal and accepting and everything.



See, I think that's the problem. 
In California, it's less like _haha lets yell at him because he look_s gay and more like _let's go sexually harass that person because I'm a fucking moron who assumes every gender non conforming male is into my weird gay BDSM butt fantasies.
_
Given the choice, I much prefer the homophobes over the perverts any day.
Homophobes might be loud, but they're unlikely to actually _touch_ you, or to follow you.
Eugh.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> See, I think that's the problem.
> In California, it's less like _haha lets yell at him because he look_s gay and more like _let's go sexually harass that person because I'm a fucking moron who assumes every gender non conforming male is into my weird gay BDSM butt fantasies.
> _
> Given the choice, I much prefer the homophobes over the perverts any day.
> ...



Hmph. Yeah, that doesn't sound fun. I guess there's creeps everywhere.

In my small Missouri towns, it was all the overgrown guys with beer bellies who'd hit on 15 year old girls constantly. YEAAAAAH and sometimes they'd actually marry them too.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hmph. Yeah, that doesn't sound fun. I guess there's creeps everywhere.
> 
> In my small Missouri towns, it was all the overgrown guys with beer bellies who'd hit on 15 year old girls constantly. YEAAAAAH and sometimes they'd actually marry them too.



Ah, America. 
Thankfully there's less of that in Europe.
As far as I can tell anyway.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Ah, America.
> Thankfully there's less of that in Europe.
> As far as I can tell anyway.



Oh, are you in Europe? Yes, I would generally say Europe is less, um, plebeian than we are, although it depends, a few countries still have some backwards views, but on average I say we're less sophisticated.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Ah, America.
> Thankfully there's less of that in Europe.
> As far as I can tell anyway.



You'd be hard-pressed to find any country to live in where you don't hear about something unethical happening on a regular basis. America is just the center of attention every day, so it's easier for people to pin down cancers in our society.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 31, 2017)

Of course, but I guess they keep their incest and degeneracy more well hidden.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> a few countries still have some backwards views


For an example my motherland Poland, you know we've got da bezd Catholic Trafidions heh... Emmm and traditions... And gays are bad... Eeeee... Kurwa mac great big Poland Catholic da bezd


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> For an example my motherland Poland, you know we've got da bezd Catholic Trafidions heh... Emmm and traditions... And gays are bad... Eeeee... Kurwa mac great big Poland Catholic da bezd


Yeah, every country has its issues.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, every country has its issues.


Yup, but for me the best solution is ignoring this beacuse there will always be something stupid and annoying


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 31, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> oh.


hahaha I'm glad someone appreciates my sense of humor



BahgDaddy said:


> I aint ever borrowing your phone.


I didn't actually type it with my penis... or did I? 



Black Burn said:


> So happy new year furries, I drank my first glass of real champagne


Happy new year!  Still 7 hours 15 minutes left for me, but congrats on the drink.


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

*waves*


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Hotshork said:


> *waves*


*waves back*


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

How are you?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Great


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Yup, but for me the best solution is ignoring this beacuse there will always be something stupid and annoying



Well, or maybe you can be a voice for change someday.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Much better than 8 hours ago, then I had "I hate everything" feeling


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, or maybe you can be a voice for change someday.


Emm sorry but what do you mean "Voice for change"?


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

Anybody have big plans for tonight?


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Hotshork said:


> Anybody have big plans for tonight?


Well here night is ending


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

We still got awhile here.  Just hanging out on the beach partying


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Emm sorry but what do you mean "Voice for change"?



I meant you can encourage others to let go of their prejudices, and be an example for others in your country to make things better.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I meant you can encourage others to let go of their prejudices, and be an example for others in your country to make things better.


Sometimes I try, well some of them are agreeing with me, some people are just stubborn, but I'm not trying to be any type of agitator or something like that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Sometimes I try, well some of them are agreeing with me, some people are just stubborn, but I'm not trying to be any type of agitator or something like that



It's not necessary to be an agitator. Just speak your mind when appropriate and lead by example.


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

Does this place use Discord a lot?  I use it a lot for gaming.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Hotshork said:


> Does this place use Discord a lot?  I use it a lot for gaming.


I use Twitch application but Ihave Discord too


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2017)

Hotshork said:


> Does this place use Discord a lot?  I use it a lot for gaming.


There are a lot of Discord servers around, love. Should poke around a little, see which one(s) you fancy.


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> There are a lot of Discord servers around, love. Should poke around a little, see which one(s) you fancy.



Thank you!  Hopefully I can get some invites.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 31, 2017)

Its gonna be down to 11 tonight.


Fuck winter!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Holy shit I was playing to 4:54AM


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Holy shit I was playing to 4:54AM



That is up very late


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> That is up very late


Who needs sleep anyway


----------



## Telnac (Dec 31, 2017)

Hotshork said:


> Anybody have big plans for tonight?


Playing video games with my son. You?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Who needs sleep anyway


Sleep is just a cheap substitute for caffeine.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 31, 2017)

Time to convert to furry trash


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Playing video games with my son. You?



Hanging out on the beach all night of course!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 31, 2017)

I literally cannot lie down with this tail on


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

Shit I have the hardest decision in my life, I can go to sleep for 3-5 hours or don't sleep and then I can be less sleepy than after this 3-5 hours of sleep


----------



## Telnac (Dec 31, 2017)

Hotshork said:


> Hanging out on the beach all night of course!


Sounds like a great way to ring in 2018. Just be sure you’re with friends you trust. Too many creeps out there.


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Sounds like a great way to ring in 2018. Just be sure you’re with friends you trust. Too many creeps out there.



I'm good lol.  It's a secluded locals area.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

I hate weather where in my location, in winter it starts to snow in half of January sometimes even later... In summer in the last holidays we only had few sunny days, then it was only raining, cloudy or thunderstorms( And then I try to stay calm), ehhh beautiful climate of north-east Poland


----------



## Telnac (Dec 31, 2017)

Hotshork said:


> I'm good lol.  It's a secluded locals area.


*Lol* You must not be anywhere near the beaches I know then!  There’s nothing secluded about them!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2017)

Hotshork said:


> I'm good lol.  It's a secluded locals area.


A hot shork at the beach? I like this idea. :3


----------



## Hotshork (Dec 31, 2017)

Telnac said:


> *Lol* You must not be anywhere near the beaches I know then!  There’s nothing secluded about them!



It's a cove that's only accessible from a fellow surfers backyard   too narrow and rocky to surf


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

I decided to don't sleep, i probably will regret this decision but I DON'T CARE


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

I just need to drink this cola and I'll do fine, or die from a heart attack, fair enough


----------



## Telnac (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> I just need to drink this cola and I'll do fine, or die from a heart attack, fair enough


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 31, 2017)

Hope everyone has a safe New Years!


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hope everyone has a safe New Years!


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hope everyone has a safe New Years!


Yes I had, and I hope you have great Nee Years too


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 31, 2017)

Black Burn said:


> Yes I had, and I hope you have great Nee Years too



It's been entertaining lol


----------



## Simo (Dec 31, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Androgyny.
> One hell of a drug.
> I look more female, but I don't dress in a feminine sense.
> Those two things confuse people's small minds.
> ...



Where is this odd place you live, where people think this? 

Gothic=lesbian? I mean it didn't in Michigan, New York, DC, Baltimore, California, and other places I have been/lived in for periods of time. 

You must immediately move someplace reasonable, like Detroit.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Sounds like a great way to ring in 2018. Just be sure you’re with friends you trust. Too many creeps out there.



You talking about me? *huffs*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 31, 2017)

Simo said:


> Where is this odd place you live, where people think this?
> 
> Gothic=lesbian? I mean it didn't in Michigan, New York, DC, Baltimore, California, and other places I have been/lived in for periods of time.
> 
> You must immediately move someplace reasonable, like Detroit.



Huh? Detroit's crazy.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm going into 2018 with my pawstar stuff on


----------



## Simo (Dec 31, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Huh? Detroit's crazy.



Hey! Detroit is really cool, these days! Weed is legal there, there's a ton of great record stores, lots of great vintage stuff, a thriving music and arts scene, tons of art deco architecture, and it's cheap to live there. I mean, yeah, a lot of it's rough, but it's a city with lots of character. I like Detroit ten times better that a phony, stuck up city, like San Francisco...god, I could not stand that place. I thought: this might have been cool...30 years ago.

Edit...this reminds me...since you're out in CA, we'll have to have one of those, 'Why the East Coast is better' talks : P


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year EST furs!!!!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

I have almost no control over the sound of my voice, and it gets pretty entertaining when working at a call center.
Today I had a few girls who started to talk in the background about how much they love my voice, 
Then apparently it became "the perfect talk show host voice" by some people.
Then apparently my voice started to sound like a "stereotypical gay voice" after a dude called me a "fucking homosexual"

Call centers are interesting to work at...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Edit...this reminds me...since you're out in CA, we'll have to have one of those, 'Why the East Coast is better' talks : P



There's some pluses and minuses with each lol


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I have almost no control over the sound of my voice, and it gets pretty entertaining when working at a call center.
> Today I had a few girls who started to talk in the background about how much they love my voice,
> Then apparently it became "the perfect talk show host voice" by some people.
> Then apparently my voice started to sound like a "stereotypical gay voice" after a dude called me a "fucking homosexual"
> ...


I used to skype call with my old online friends, and they would be like "TALK ABOUT SOMETHING SOUTHERN!"


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I used to skype call with my old online friends, and they would be like "TALK ABOUT SOMETHING SOUTHERN!"


Lol, I assume you have a sorta thick southern voice?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

Spoiler Alert


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Lol, I assume you have a sorta thick southern voice?



It comes with living here lol.  My drawl comes and goes after going somewhere else.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Lol, I assume you have a sorta thick southern voice?


Yeah
I lived in cali for a year and oh my god


Everyone pointed it out.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

I personally like british voices


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

I personally love when someone who doesn't know polish tries to speak polish


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey! Detroit is really cool, these days! Weed is legal there, there's a ton of great record stores, lots of great vintage stuff, a thriving music and arts scene, tons of art deco architecture, and it's cheap to live there. I mean, yeah, a lot of it's rough, but it's a city with lots of character. I like Detroit ten times better that a phony, stuck up city, like San Francisco...god, I could not stand that place. I thought: this might have been cool...30 years ago.
> 
> Edit...this reminds me...since you're out in CA, we'll have to have one of those, 'Why the East Coast is better' talks : P



Nah I live in Oregon, we can't stand California.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

I know this is random

But whatever all ya'll are going through, I hope it gets better over the new year


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I know this is random
> 
> But whatever all ya'll are going through, I hope it gets better over the new year


And I hope that everything will be better for you too *hug*


----------



## Simo (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Nah I live in Oregon, we can't stand California.



Aw, I just like to tease! I liked the central coast region, around SLO a lot; looked like Tuscany, and near Pismo Beach, geez, so many cute surfer sorts...and not over crowded. But I found SF really pretentious, shallow and yuppified. Oddly, I had more fun in LA, which I didn't expect, as SF has this 'cool' reputation, but mainly, it made me wanna cry, and play sad Joni Mitchell songs. I've never been to a city where people seemed so phony/flaky...or where even as a very social sort, I just didn't mesh with things. I guess you need to be rich, or something.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, I just like to tease! I liked the central coast region, around SLO a lot; looked like Tuscany, and near Pismo Beach, geez, so many cute surfer sorts...and not over crowded. But I found SF really pretentious, shallow and yuppified. Oddly, I had more fun in LA, which I didn't expect, as SF has this 'cool' reputation, but mainly, it made me wanna cry, and play sad Joni Mitchell songs. I've never been to a city where people seemed so phony/flaky...or where even as a very social sort, I just didn't mesh with things. I guess you need to be rich, or something.



Yeah I can't stand shallow yuppy pretentious people. Granted I'm a bit of a snob in my own way, but oh well.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And I hope that everything will be better for you too *hug*


Yay :3
Huggles ^^
*Hugs back*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET A MUDSLIDE OUT OF FALSE FUR
DON'T QUESTION IT JUST AWNSER THE QUESTION


----------



## Simo (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah I can't stand shallow yuppy pretentious people. Granted I'm a bit of a snob in my own way, but oh well.



Aw, you seem pretty mellow...while not off on this or that tirade : P

Also: How do you pronounce Oregon? Do you say Or-e-gon, with three syllables? Me, I pronounce it more like 'Organ', with just two.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET A MUDSLIDE OUT OF FALSE FUR
> DON'T QUESTION IT JUST AWNSER THE QUESTION


Water and rags, that's what I use


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Water and rags


THANKS


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

It's 7AM... Fuck this I go to sleep, good night


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Okay okay, now to how I got mudslide in my fur

I accidentally dipped my tail in a mudslide


----------



## Telnac (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You talking about me? *huffs*


*Lol* I was talking about creeps other than you.


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jan 1, 2018)

Y'ever just really need a cuddle? My loneliness has been getting to me this evening more than usual :/


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, you seem pretty mellow...while not off on this or that tirade : P
> 
> Also: How do you pronounce Oregon? Do you say Or-e-gon, with three syllables? Me, I pronounce it more like 'Organ', with just two.



Well, not sure what you mean by or-e-gon, but I pronounce it like or-eh-ghen.



Telnac said:


> *Lol* I was talking about creeps other than you.



Other than me, whew.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2018)

Darklordbambi said:


> Y'ever just really need a cuddle? My loneliness has been getting to me this evening more than usual :/



I don't know about cuddle, but I've depraved myself of affection for a long time. Maybe I don't try hard enough.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't know about cuddle, but I've *depraved* myself of affection for a long time. Maybe I don't try hard enough.



You do seem depraved, I just didn't want to say anything.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

I miss cuddles with my fox friend irl ;-;


*SOON*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You do seem depraved, I just didn't want to say anything.



I usually don't feel it until the noise of being busy and working comes to stop. There's just a void where I don't feel anything, but that by itself starts to make me unsettled.


----------



## Simo (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, not sure what you mean by or-e-gon, but I pronounce it like or-eh-ghen.



Huh, but with 3 syllables.

So if I go out there, and say it like, 'Organ', will people like it?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, but with 3 syllables.
> 
> So if I go out there, and say it like, 'Organ', will people like it?



Honestly people probably won't notice. They're pretty polite out here, but I wouldn't say superficial. I feel like I've run into plenty of authentic people out there.


----------



## Simo (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Honestly people probably won't notice. They're pretty polite out here, but I wouldn't say superficial. I feel like I've run into plenty of authentic people out there.



Sounds nice, I chat with a few furs, who live out there. 

I get the impression everyone is stoned, all the time, though : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sounds nice, I chat with a few furs, who live out there.
> 
> I get the impression everyone is stoned, all the time, though : P



Probably.  That's why everyone's so happy all the time.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello Simo :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> View attachment 25963


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> View attachment 25963


Don’t knock it tell you try it .  Nice part about being bi, twice as many chances for a date on Friday night.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

.....not sorry


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Don’t knock it tell you try it .  Nice part about being bi, twice as many chances for a date on Friday night.



LOL fur real. (Oops shoot me now.) 

I think gay furry porn is reprogramming my brain. Oh well. *dies in a rainbow*


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jan 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't know about cuddle, but I've depraved myself of affection for a long time. Maybe I don't try hard enough.


Hey, depraved affection is the best kinda affection, call me ;D

But seriously, it sucks to not get enough affection.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 1, 2018)

Darklordbambi said:


> Y'ever just really need a cuddle? My loneliness has been getting to me this evening more than usual :/


All the time.  A serious heartfelt hug can turn even the shittiest day into something much brighter.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

Fuck now I regret I went to sleep beacuse I had set alarm at 10:28AM, It's 1:52PM


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

Tommorow I'm going to the doctor, my scoliosis is gonna be checked, ehhh I'm scared beacuse from the last visit my scoliosis is much worse...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow... silence...


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Tommorow I'm going to the doctor, my scoliosis is gonna be checked, ehhh I'm scared beacuse from the last visit my scoliosis is much worse...


Good luck my fellow pretzel friend


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Tommorow I'm going to the doctor, my scoliosis is gonna be checked, ehhh I'm scared beacuse from the last visit my scoliosis is much worse...


Good luck, hopping for the best


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jan 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Where is this odd place you live, where people think this?
> 
> Gothic=lesbian? I mean it didn't in Michigan, New York, DC, Baltimore, California, and other places I have been/lived in for periods of time.
> 
> You must immediately move someplace reasonable, like Detroit.



Everywhere I've lived has had people who think that way to some degree.
Either you got lucky or I'm a conservative-traditionalist magnet.

Also let me rephrase. It's not that goth = lesbian so much, it's because the clothes I wear are more on the masculine side of goth.
No skirts and fishnets over here.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 1, 2018)

Puppers for 2018


https://imgur.com/8kZVInU


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey guys, it's 2018 now. New year.
Let's stop using the term "pupper" and "doggo" and the like. 
That unfunny bullshit has overstayed it's welcome.
It's as obnoxious as the whole i can haz cheezburger bullshit that happened a decade ago.

Biased because I don't like dogs.
But the painfully unfunny memes about them aren't helping that.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Hey guys, it's 2018 now. New year.
> Let's stop using the term "pupper" and "doggo" and the like.
> That unfunny bullshit has overstayed it's welcome.
> It's as obnoxious as the whole i can haz cheezburger bullshit that happened a decade ago.
> ...



At least it isn't "doge".


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jan 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> At least it isn't "doge".



The two go hand in hand, don't they?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 1, 2018)

I can edit it to say doge if you want.
also, "I don't like the word doggo or pupper" said the guy on a furry site.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Biased because I don't like dogs.
> But the painfully unfunny memes about them aren't helping that.


Do ya like dags?

Also Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

I dont want "a" guy in my mouth, but I sure the hell want five guys in my mouth


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I dont want "a" guy in my mouth, but I sure the hell want five guys in my mouthView attachment 25976



That still sounds pretty gay, but the food does look good.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> That still sounds pretty gay, but the food does look good.


If shoving hot meat in your mouth is gay, then most americans are super gay.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I dont want "a" guy in my mouth, but I sure the hell want five guys in my mouthView attachment 25976


New Years lunch is in the oven/on the stove right now, but BRUH. Forget the turkey and shit. I need that.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 1, 2018)

*woofs around* :V


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *woofs around* :V


*Meows back*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Doggo


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2018)

*opens door*

Anyone have the time to discuss our Lord and Saviour Nikola Tesla?

Blessed be thy electric lighting.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2018)

You've seen memes. You've seen birbs. 

GATTAI!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> If shoving hot meat in your mouth is gay, then most americans are super gay.


I shove meat in my mouth every day. Does that make me daily gay?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I shove meat in my mouth every day. Does that make me daily gay?



Daily Gay sounds like a fabulous newspaper.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Daily Gay sounds like a fabulous newspaper.


"The Daily Gay: Get your dose of the gay today!"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> I'm bored



I'm board


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

@aloveablebunny machine broke


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> @aloveablebunny machine broke
> View attachment 25982


You rang? :3


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Your profile just broke for a min XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Your profile just broke for a min XD


It was all part of the plan


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It was all part of the plan


....Wait. You, of all people, have plans?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Wait. You, of all people, have plans?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 25984


_shakes that salt like never before_

I love me some salt. Especially on boiled potatoes.

....
I need to stop thinking about food. >_<


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I need to stop thinking about food. >_<


Don't we all


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Do ya like dags?
> 
> Also Happy New Year everyone.



I get the reference.  I love that movie lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

But there's advantage of my visit in doctor, I don't go to school and I've got one more free day after holidays


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> Well, I wish you good night
> But first shit into your bed and make it burst.
> Sleep soundly, my love
> Into your mouth your arse you'll shove.
> ...


.......

what the fuck?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> Well, I wish you good night
> But first shit into your bed and make it burst.
> Sleep soundly, my love
> Into your mouth your arse you'll shove.
> ...


What the blin


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I get the reference.  I love that movie lol


It's not really English, it's just....Pikey
I'm glad someone got it


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> It's not really English, it's just....Pikey
> I'm glad someone got it



Proper fucked


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> You don't appreciate Classical poetry?



... more like classical BS


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> ... more like classical BS



Just a troll we are waiting for to get bored and leave eventually.  Too easy to starve em.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> are you too dumb to use google? This is his actual writings.


Can you not insult people unwarranted? Try being a nice human being for once, and maybe all of these "problems" you like to complain about across these forums might magically go away... since it appears to be that the common denominator is you.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> are you too dumb to use google? This is his actual writings.



I do math.  100% of your posts are shit, ergo: troll.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> he called me a troll!


I Don't blame him...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> he called me a troll!


Boo-hoo. Would you like a pacifier?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> haven't grew out of that high school mentality yet?


Careful with that edge, mate. No one likes having edgy toddlers with edgy shit running around. Who knows, they might even hurt themselves.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

*Hides in a bunker*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> haven't grew out of that high school mentality yet?



You're going to have to try harder than that lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> haven't grew out of that high school mentality yet?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

*starts watching JET Crew*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


>


I can always count on you to swoop in with the most appropriate memes/videos XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> Whatever, I'll just step aside, because your just throwing butch of empty insults


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> Whatever, I'll just step aside, because your just throwing butch of empty insults


*sprays this around so it doesn't come back*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 1, 2018)

Ah, it is now peacefully quiet in here.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Old Fashioned (Jan 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Ah, it is now peacefully quiet in here.






I'm sorry did you say something!? :V


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

*Jumps out from the bunker* Shit shit shit *hides behind the cover* *bunker explodes* i shouldn't store explosives next to my fireplace


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Old Fashioned said:


> I'm sorry did you say something!? :V


Is that a marching band I see? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> next time store them in your arse


Woah woah woah, wasn't that a bit uncalled for?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> next time store them in your arse


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Why is this person trying to be salty?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> next time store them in your arse


You would probably like pictures of that wouldn't you..


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Why is this person trying to be salty?



They are a troll with nothing better to do.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Why is this person trying to be salty?



Bad troll trying to be good troll, but still only being bad troll.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

Why dosen't someone ban them?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Why dosen't someone band them?



Because they are so bad at it, it's somewhat entertaining lol.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

I read one of their threads and now I really wish I didn't


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I read one of their threads and now I really wish I didn't



Yeah, it's kind of like watching a dog yack on the carpet.  You know it's coming, but you still just watch it anyway lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

JackieR said:


> next time store them in your arse


Well, for now it's to tight, but someday I'll maybe consider this


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2018)

I wasn't aware he was trolling in the sense that I had no impression that he was trying to bother people.

I think he was trying harder today.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

Ehhh It's 00:48 and I don't want to sleep, fuck I will have to go to school, in this class I just hate school so much, when I think that I have to go there tommorow I have feeling close to mental breakdown, I don't know why, in the last class it wasn't that bad, i didn't going to school but I could resist it..
EDIT: Beacuse maybe I will go on thr first lessons to ask my chemistry teacher to improve my grade from the last test


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 1, 2018)

*lurks around the forums, peeking inside random threads*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks around the forums, peeking inside random threads*



Say hi!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks around the forums, peeking inside random threads*


Spy! *takes AK74-M*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 1, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Say hi!




Haiii!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Spy! *takes AK74-M*




Nuuuu! I iz friendly tiger!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Nuuuu! I iz friendly tiger!


Emmm why I should trust you? *unlocks the weapon*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emmm why I should trust you? *unlocks the weapon*



Umm... cause we're both felines? Also, I have snacks!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Umm... cause we're both felines? Also, I have snacks!


Ok you convinced me * hides AK *


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok you convinced me * hides AK *




Yay! Have a snack! *holds out snack tray*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Yay! Have a snack! *holds out snack tray*


*Takes a whole paw of snacks*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Takes a whole paw of snacks*




I can see I am going to need more snacks...


----------



## Loffi (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years! I wonder which beloved celebrity will die first this year.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 1, 2018)

good night


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Happy New Years! I wonder which beloved celebrity will die first this year.


Can like, all of the virtue signaling fucks just fly off into obscurity where no one listens to them? Yeah, that'd be great. .P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Dingity dongity


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I can see I am going to need more snacks...



See? Fit right in


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

I think Gay Cupid shot this forum up.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think Gay Cupid shot this forum up.


I think more of a dumbass troll did....


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think Gay Cupid shot this forum up.



That could interpreted differently.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I think more of a dumbass troll did....



What you call me?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What you call me?


Did you not see arguing on the past 2 pages?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Did you not see arguing on the past 2 pages?



No, but I just did. Funny thing is Mozart actually did write that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

He did, but it was overflow from elsewhere.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

Anyone else watching the Rose Bowl? This has been a damn good game.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 1, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He did, but it was overflow from elsewhere.



Always interesting to know strange details like that though.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 1, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> See? Fit right in




Hehe yay!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 1, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hehe yay!


Hello new person :3


I am one of the youngest here


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello new person :3
> 
> 
> I am one of the youngest here



Hi there! It's awesome to see such a variety of ages here!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hi there! It's awesome to see such a variety of ages here!


The youngguns such as myself are usually happy (for the most part) and more energetic than the thirty year old furry veterans that are a bit more on the grumpy side.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> The youngguns such as myself are usually happy (for the most part) and more energetic than the thirty year old furry veterans that are a bit more on the grumpy side.




Haha well I wouldn't say I'm grumpy.... But then, I haven't been a furry for very long either!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Haha well I wouldn't say I'm grumpy.... But then, I haven't been a furry for very long either!


I guess all the trolls wore them down over time! Hah hah


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm 22 and kinda grumpy. In fact, overtly happy people tick me off.

Erm... uh.. here have some happy!







tanidareal.deviantart.com: Hey, psst!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm 15 and I complain about many things which are bothering me but... I'm trying to do my best here


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I guess all the trolls wore them down over time! Hah hah


Haha I don't blame them! Trolls are the bane of any online community!



BahgDaddy said:


> I'm 22 and kinda grumpy. In fact, overtly happy people tick me off.



I shall try not to be overtly happy then! Don't want a grumpy wolf hanging around lol


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm 14 and I can be a real edgelord sometimes


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Haha I don't blame them! Trolls are the bane of any online community!
> 
> 
> 
> I shall try not to be overtly happy then! Don't want a grumpy wolf hanging around lol



I'll still hang around, like a black billow of swampy grumpiness. *billows around*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'll still hang around, like a black billow of swampy grumpiness. *billows around*



Haha what I meant was a ticked off grumpy wolf. Stupid browser was being dumb and messed up my reply. Didn't feel like editing it twice lol.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Haha what I meant was a ticked off grumpy wolf. Stupid browser was being dumb and messed up my reply. Didn't feel like editing it twice lol.



That's fine. I don't usually bite people for making grammatical errors. *scratches ear*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's fine. I don't usually bite people for making grammatical errors. *scratches ear*



Oh good lol. While I don't mind the occasional bite, I certainly appreciate the lencency in grammatical errors! Especially with my currently crappy connection...


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh good lol. While I don't mind the occasional bite, I certainly appreciate the lencency in grammatical errors! Especially with my currently crappy connection...




Edit: Holy heck my spelling... LENIENCY. Auto correct FAIL


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh good lol. While I don't mind the occasional bite, I certainly appreciate the lencency in grammatical errors! Especially with my currently crappy connection...



Ha, I'm definitely not a grammar Nazi. I rarely even notice grammar errors on forums and chat, text messages, etc. which is odd since I'm a writer. But you don't need an English degree to be a writer, although it helps. 

What does get me, though, is if someone butchers the language so badly they can't e understood, especially when it seems they could easily do a better job.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Edit: Holy heck my spelling... LENIENCY. Auto correct FAIL



Oh dang... that was ironic.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ha, I'm definitely not a grammar Nazi. I rarely even notice grammar errors on forums and chat, text messages, etc. which is odd since I'm a writer. But you don't need an English degree to be a writer, although it helps.
> 
> What does get me, though, is if someone butchers the language so badly they can't e understood, especially when it seems they could easily do a better job.




Ohh, a fellow writer! The only time I get really grammar nazi-ish is in rp or when reading a story/book. I can't fully enjoy either if there's as much typos as in general chat posts!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ohh, a fellow writer! The only time I get really grammar nazi-ish is in rp or when reading a story/book. I can't fully enjoy either if there's as much typos as in general chat posts!



Yeah, I've started avoiding RPs because of how many mistakes most people let slip through. It feels like it should be more clean cut, I guess. 

And yeah, books with too many typos are bad. Usually that's the self pub ones.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>



XD


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I've started avoiding RPs because of how many mistakes most people let slip through. It feels like it should be more clean cut, I guess.
> 
> And yeah, books with too many typos are bad. Usually that's the self pub ones.




We are on the same page so much, my friend.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> We are on the same page so much, my friend.



Neat. Well if you're up to RPing I have a discord server. Because umm they're so hard to make, lol.
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

We have to create rp grammar police and grammar concentration camps


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> We have to create rp grammar police and grammar concentration camps



OK son, off ya go, you forgot your period.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Why am I so socially awkward >_<


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Neat. Well if you're up to RPing I have a discord server. Because umm they're so hard to make, lol.
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers




Cool! I've used discord once before, but with all the other social apps, it was hard to pay attention to, especially since i didn't have many contacts on there. But I keep hearing about it and all the different groups that might actually make it worth my time! (I usually use line for chat rp.)


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> OK son, off ya go, you forgot your period.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Why am I so socially awkward >_<



Age. It'll get easier as you interact with more people. 



SashaBengal said:


> Cool! I've used discord once before, but with all the other social apps, it was hard to pay attention to, especially since i didn't have many contacts on there. But I keep hearing about it and all the different groups that might actually make it worth my time! (I usually use line for chat rp.)



Never heard of line. Just downloaded Discord because everyone else was using it here. Peer pressure! Haha. 



Black Burn said:


>



Erm.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Age. It'll get easier as you interact with more people.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of line. Just downloaded Discord because everyone else was using it here. Peer pressure! Haha.



@KiaraTC what he said ^^

Lol not many people seem to have heard of line. I got it because of this trading card app I use.... So yeah.... peer pressure lol.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> @KiaraTC what he said ^^
> 
> Lol not many people seem to have heard of line. I got it because of this trading card app I use.... So yeah.... peer pressure lol.



Personally I'm a forum dweller, because they're what I've used most of my life. Facebook is ok, but people get mad when I argue with them.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Personally I'm a forum dweller, because they're what I've used most of my life. Facebook is ok, but people get mad when I argue with them.



I grew up on forums lol. Chat rooms were for cool people that had AOL or something like that lol. Facebook.... I avoid the comment wars at all costs lol.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

I grew up playing games and chatting on internet... This gave me many problems in grade school...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I grew up on forums lol. Chat rooms were for cool people that had AOL or something like that lol. Facebook.... I avoid the comment wars at all costs lol.



Actually so do I. I do structured debates, though. The comments sections seemed filled with the bane of humanity.  


Black Burn said:


> I grew up playing games and chatting on internet... This gave me many problems in grade school...



Yeah, that can be a problem if you need to concentrate. 

Actually hit me up if you have questions with science.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, that can be a problem if you need to concentrate.
> 
> Actually hit me up if you have questions with science.


Not concentration, most of the school were bullying me, there were students thst were playing more than me but they were... Let's say "harder targets", but I was talking about games and technology very much and that was annoying for most of the students, so they were calling me "pixel" or "Neo kid" or "No-life", the additional problem was that I was easy to anger so I was angering sometimes and then they were making laughing from me and calling "Rage kid"


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Actually so do I. I do structured debates, though. The comments sections seemed filled with the bane of humanity.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that can be a problem if you need to concentrate.
> ...




Ahh structured debates. I tried one of those once. Not many people particpated. *shrugs* less drama for me!

Science?? A writer and a science nerd huh? I am in good company lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Not concentration, most of the school were bullying me, there were students thst were playing more than me but they were... Let's say "harder targets", but I was talking about games and technology very much and that was annoying for most of the students, so they were calling me "pixel" or "Neo kid" or "No-life", the additional problem was that I was easy to anger so I was angering sometimes and then they were making laughing from me and calling "Rage kid"



Oh, that sucks. Mob mentality, coupled with dislike for "nerd" behavior... that stuff sucks. A lot of our schools are like that as well. Many people are more likely to glorify driving big trucks and such over anything remotely nerdy.

Although I would say video games are losing much of their stigma here, though nerd stereotypes are fading too.

Especially since the nerds are the bosses now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ahh structured debates. I tried one of those once. Not many people particpated. *shrugs* less drama for me!
> 
> Science?? A writer and a science nerd huh? I am in good company lol



Mine are more or less structured. Personally I don't view them as win/lose situations, but as an opportunity for me to learn about others, maybe help others learn, and have fun at the same time. Doesn't always work of course. 

And yeah, I'm a total geek.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Night furballs.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> And yeah, I'm a total geek.



Yaaaaaassssss


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, that sucks. Mob mentality, coupled with dislike for "nerd" behavior... that stuff sucks. A lot of our schools are like that as well. Many people are more likely to glorify driving big trucks and such over anything remotely nerdy.
> 
> Although I would say video games are losing much of their stigma here, though nerd stereotypes are fading too.
> 
> Especially since the nerds are the bosses now.


I'm not a nerd, my marks in grade school were mostly average


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm not a nerd, my marks in grade school were mostly average



Doesn't matter. (I mean except where it does.) Eventually you'll find something you're really good at. Or if you've already found what you love doing, keep doing that and you'll become really good at it. 



SashaBengal said:


> Yaaaaaassssss



LOL. 

Ok actually goodnight now y'all.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Ahh!
I wanna go to sleep but I just can't >:I


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ahh!
> I wanna go to sleep but I just can't >:I



Sleep is overrated anyway lol


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Sleep is overrated anyway lol


I'm too sad to sleep


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm too sad to sleep




Aww you wanna talk about it? My inbox is always open


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm too sad to sleep


Why?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Why?


Just.... life.


SashaBengal said:


> Aww you wanna talk about it? My inbox is always open


Thanks....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Just.... life.


Hmmm I think I know what do you feel


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hmmm I think I know what do you feel


...What?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh great. Of all times for this one to come back.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> ...What?


Sorry sometimes I still have problems with english, I just understand you beacuse I had similar situation this night


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Sorry sometimes I still have problems with english, I just understand you beacuse I had similar situation this night


God there is so much going on right now and now I feel sick to my stomach with an anxiety-depression mixture >_<


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Well for me 3 class of middle school is the worst, it's 2 class but worse, everything what was bothering me in 2 class, now bothers me even more


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well for me 3 class of middle school is the worst, it's 2 class but worse, everything wat was bothering me in 2 class, now bothers me even more


I have eight classes a day
And it stresses me tf out


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hi there! It's awesome to see such a variety of ages here!


Yeah I like that about FAF. Teens thru 40-somethings all together. I’m 44. I wish civil debate was possible here tho. Most debates turn into dumpsyer fires.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have eight classes a day
> And it stresses me tf out


WOW, WTF, I have 8 classes only in one day


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm gonna try to go to sleep again.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yeah I like that about FAF. Teens thru 40-somethings all together. I’m 44. I wish civil debate was possible here tho. Most debates turn into dumpsyer fires.


 

Hah! I saw all the liked posts from you and was wondering how long it would take for you to catch up, or if you would comment. Hi there! *waves*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm gonna try to go to sleep again.



Try some breathing exercises. If you have a smartphone, I recommend the app Headspace. You can do the free meditations in there at least, to help you relax a bit. I have my own struggles, and it's helped a little bit anyway. You're much too young to be having that level of anxiety. I know the teenage life can be difficult at times, but you got a lot more of life to experience to be worried about so much about your teen years.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hah! I saw all the liked posts from you and was wondering how long it would take for you to catch up, or if you would comment. Hi there! *waves*


Hi!  Yeah I was offline all day. Hiking with my son & father. Catching up still but as you noticed I liked a lot of your posts so far. BahgDaddy frequently debate on opposite side of most topics but I have a lot of respect for him and therefore enjoy our debates. I also love science but I’m an evangelical Christian so I tend to be on the opposing side of many when debates do break out. I don’t take it personally tho and although I love debate I have no problem passionately debating someone one moment & buying them a beer afterward.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Hi!  Yeah I was offline all day. Hiking with my son & father. Catching up still but as you noticed I liked a lot of your posts so far. BahgDaddy frequently debate on opposite side of most topics but I have a lot of respect for him and therefore enjoy our debates. I also love science but I’m an evangelical Christian so I tend to be on the opposing side of many when debates do break out. I don’t take it personally tho and although I love debate I have no problem passionately debating someone one moment & buying them a beer afterward.




Yup, I am definitely in good company then haha


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Yay, my scoliosis isn't that bad


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 2, 2018)

Back to college in an hour or so. Deadlines close, then it's revision until may. Half-term was fun while it lasted, watched Black Mirror, read some interesting books, spoke to strangers on the internet, and so on.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

Back to work tomorrow.  Just logged into my email to find in excess of 40,000 messages since 21st December.  Ho hum......


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Back to work tomorrow.  Just logged into my email to find in excess of 40,000 messages since 21st December.  Ho hum......



*locks onto only the “40,000” part*
.o. !


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *locks onto only the “40,000” part*
> .o. !
> 
> View attachment 26012


https://goo.gl/images/teHeh8P


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> https://goo.gl/images/teHeh8P


Shit, it wasn't planned


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Back to college in an hour or so. Deadlines close, then it's revision until may. Half-term was fun while it lasted, watched Black Mirror, read some interesting books, spoke to strangers on the internet, and so on.



Half term?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Half term?



Time in between term time that isn't the summer holidays. Term time being the time when college is on. I doubt that made any sense.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Time in between term time that isn't the summer holidays. Term time being the time when college is on. I doubt that made any sense.



I'm just curious because here it's currently between terms; winter and spring for semester colleges, and fall and winter terms for quarter colleges.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> watched Black Mirror


We watched one episode the other night, which I forget the title of but it was the one with the robot dogs, and it was bleak and depressing and kind of horrifying yes, but also kind of meh IMO. I'm not sure I'm a fan. Are any of the other episodes worth watching?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 2, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> We watched one episode the other night, which I forget the title of but it was the one with the robot dogs, and it was bleak and depressing and kind of horrifying yes, but also kind of meh IMO. I'm not sure I'm a fan. Are any of the other episodes worth watching?



That one was kinda random, no context or anything. I liked the rest of them though, especially the last one. Some of the criticism seemed a little nit-picky to me.




BahgDaddy said:


> I'm just curious because here it's currently between terms; winter and spring for semester colleges, and fall and winter terms for quarter colleges.



First day was today, Secondary and Primary schools get another week off. Guess I shouldn't complain, we get over two months off over summer.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

*woofs at the chat* -w-


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone hear or see about this?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Raise your paw if you're a cute furry.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Anyone hear or see about this?View attachment 26015


Heard about it, but much more upset about all those monkeys dying in a fire


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Heard about it, but much more upset about all those monkeys dying in a fire


I didn't hear about that one


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I didn't hear about that one


www.bbc.co.uk: Monkeys killed in safari park fire


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: Monkeys killed in safari park fire


Oh wow....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: Monkeys killed in safari park fire


;-;


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow North Korea is so stronk, some of their soldiers even use DP28


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wow North Korea is so stronk, some of their soldiers even use DP28


Wowee i wonder what they’ll do against something from orbit :3


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Raise your paw if you're a cute furry.



Dunno about “cute” per say... :3

but i have been known to be adorable and charming xD


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Raise your paw if you're a cute furry.


I'm cute because when I say idiotic things on this forum, people think its because i'm a little kitten :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Dunno about “cute” per say... :3
> 
> but i have been known to be adorable and charming xD





KiaraTC said:


> I'm cute because when I say idiotic things on this forum, people think its because i'm a little kitten :3



Yeah you're both adorable.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah you're both adorable.


*Trips over a wastebasket* Yay i'm young and dumb!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Wowee i wonder what they’ll do against something from orbit :3


We shouldn't laugh at great power, he can launch nuclewr strikes on us...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> We shouldn't make fun of great power, he can launch nuclewr strikes on us...



Meh. He's a spoiled rich kid. He knows if he does anything we could level his entire country 100 times over.

Unless he'd on a suicide mission...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Meh. He's a spoiled rich kid. He knows if he does anything we could level his entire country 100 times over.
> 
> Unless he'd on a suicide mission...


I know xD, but I'm just talking like North Korean propaganda now


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I know xD, but I'm just talking like North Korean propaganda now


*Meows at BlackBurn*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Meows at BlackBurn*


*Meows better than Kiara*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 2, 2018)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Meows better than Kiara*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Meows better than Kiara*


*Meows louder than BlackBurn*


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 2, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *grabs popcorn*


Don't just sit there.  You know what to do.  Screech them both to high heck!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Meows louder than BlackBurn*


*Meowz longer than Kiara*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

*hisses*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *hisses*


*grumbles*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> We shouldn't laugh at great power, he can launch nuclewr strikes on us...


I don’t think they’ve even got a working nuclear warhead they can fit on a missile.

But let’s face it, if you were a North Korean scientist...would you tell him that?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *grumbles*


*pounces on BlackBurn's back*


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 2, 2018)

From what the analyst say they are close. The question is about the re-entry vehicle.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *pounces on BlackBurn's back*


Ok I give up


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Hah hah, BlackBurn is now my mode of transportation.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hah hah, BlackBurn is now my mode of transportation.


Maybe something else?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Okie :3
*Hops off of BlackBurn's back*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Okie :3
> *Hops off of BlackBurn's back*


Thanks beacuse I'm weak cat


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Lol i'm weak too
My gym teacher once looked at me dying while trying to run, and she was like "You're doing that on purpose aren't you?" No but I really wish I was doing that on purpose XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Lol i'm weak too
> My gym teacher once looked at me dying while trying to run, and she was like "You're doing that on purpose aren't you?" No but I really wish I was doing that on purpose XD


 surprise * attacks Kiara with surprise *


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> From what the analyst say they are close. The question is about the re-entry vehicle.


You don’t need a re-entry vehicle to EMP bomb us. That’d likely do more economic damage than nuking a city like San Francisco anyway.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

O.O
*grabs BlackBurn's hat and runs with it*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> O.O
> *grabs BlackBurn's hat and runs with it*


Oooo nooo *chases Kiara* give me that hat


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

*Eats ur hat*





I'm jk thats gross XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Eats ur hat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*takes hat and puts on*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

*Fabulous hair flip* I need not of a hat anyhow.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

*pats Kiara* :3


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

*Boops blackburn*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 2, 2018)

Fuck this stupid shit on this forum, im out for the day


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Trips over a wastebasket* Yay i'm young and dumb!



Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Boops blackburn*


 *Boops back*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

*Apologizes to BlackBurn*


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 2, 2018)

Sister calls,"what's up?"

Me,"oh nothing much made just about 11k off the markets today,you know the usual"


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Apologizes to BlackBurn*


But for what?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But for what?


Hopping on your back ;-;


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 2, 2018)

@Ramjet556 
Hey big daddy can I borrow a house note?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 2, 2018)

Telnac said:


> You don’t need a re-entry vehicle to EMP bomb us. That’d likely do more economic damage than nuking a city like San Francisco anyway.



Air Det is a much wider effective radius, as its LOS regarding EMP waves.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hopping on your back ;-;


Nahh, I lost the duel, you have the rights to do it


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 2, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Don't just sit there.  You know what to do.  Screech them both to high heck!



I always let the little ones go at it.  It's cute


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Nahh, I lost the duel, you have the rights to do it


It was quite rude of me ;^;


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It was quite rude of me ;^;


For me it was cute ^w^


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> For me it was cute ^w^


Was it? :3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Was it? :3


Yes it was :3


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yes it was :3


Oh


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 2, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> @Ramjet556
> Hey big daddy can I borrow a house note?



Ask me this time next year after I cash out a half million


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 2, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Ask me this time next year after I cash out a half million


Well, we're gonna have to get your signature changed to "the Fox of {Canadian} Wall Street"


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 2, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Well, we're gonna have to get your signature changed to "the Fox of {Canadian} Wall Street"



That'd be Bay Street,and I'll take that name with pride


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

* pours mud on Kiara's hair*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> We shouldn't laugh at great power, he can launch nuclewr strikes on us...



We _can _shoot em out of the sky and we _can _disable them while theyre on the ground. Plus his house would become a glassy part of the pacific ocean if he tried to launch a live one :3

It’ll be okay. He’s about as dangerous as a plastic coat hanger.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> We _can _shoot em out of the sky and we _can _disable them while theyre on the ground. Plus his house would become a glassy part of the pacific ocean if he tried to launch a live one :3
> 
> It’ll be okay. He’s about as dangerous as a plastic coat hanger.


But but... But... I was just kidding....


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But but... But... I was just kidding....



*gives a cookie and a head pat*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 2, 2018)

Why does it keep un-watching(?) me from this thread, I'm missing out on all the memes goddamn it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *gives a cookie and a head pat*


*eats cookie and purrs*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *eats cookie and purrs*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

*woofs on over to my den*

Its uber cold outside, im off today, need to relax...
Gonna play some total war attila for a bit~


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *gives a cookie and a head pat*


Mister... Can I has a cookie too? *Adorable cat eyes*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Mister... Can I has a cookie too? *Adorable cat eyes*


Of course you can! Courtesy of the fire department and the woofer from said fire department~ 
*gives cookie*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Of course you can! Courtesy of the fire department and the woofer from said fire department~
> *gives cookie*


Yay :3
*Eats cookie*
Thank chu!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

YES! the troll threads were closed!


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Why does it keep un-watching(?) me from this thread, I'm missing out on all the memes goddamn it.


If you check your alerts and there is an alert for open chat but you forget to check it, it will not give you another notification for that thread until you check it.  This applies to all threads, not just this one.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> YES! the troll threads were closed!



Hallelujah! We can now furry in peace! XD


... for now


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm going back home soon and I might not be able to be as active


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Hallelujah! We can now furry in peace! XD
> 
> 
> ... for now


Yep


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> ... for now


**dramatic music**


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Hallelujah! We can now furry in peace! XD
> 
> 
> ... for now



Fur now.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Fur now.


**dramatic muzak**


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm going back home soon and I might not be able to be as active


Ohhh...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Hallelujah! We can now furry in peace! XD
> 
> 
> ... for now


Yayyyy


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Pro tip: If you're tired of boiling water when you make pasta, just boil a few gallons at the beggining of the week and freeze it for later


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 2, 2018)

Friend 1: We have the mile today in P.E.
Me: oh shit I'm wearing jeans
Friend 2: How long is that again?
Me:


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Friend 1: We have the mile today in P.E.
> Me: oh shit I'm wearing jeans
> Friend 2: How long is that again?
> Me:
> View attachment 26049


----------



## Loffi (Jan 2, 2018)

Sometimes the front page of FA makes me want to die. Wait, did I say sometimes? I meant everyday.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Sometimes the front page of FA makes me want to die. Wait, did I say sometimes? I meant everyday.



I think it's hilarious. I just wish people would try harder instead of barfing up worthless art all the time.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think it's hilarious. I just wish people would try harder instead of barfing up worthless art all the time.



I usually lol at it, but today was gross.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

> Redacted by staff


Hmmmmm... Deep philosophy


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2018)

> Redacted by staff



Do you even have the most remote idea of how idiotic this sounds?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

> Redacted by staff



Only if I get to call you purple.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Ehh tomorrow first day of school after holidays, yaaaay, good night


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Do you even have the most remote idea of how idiotic this sounds?



Or how racist it sounds -_-


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 2, 2018)

Considering that I hate getting crane kicked in the stomach, I would say no.


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2018)

I have friends from India, Korea, Japan...all in Asia. And their skin tones are not remotely yellow. The term is mainly dated and derogatory. That is all.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 2, 2018)

JackieR said:


> I'm actually white


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 2, 2018)

JackieR said:


> I'm actually white. Not sure who's purple.


Honestly dude, don't you have anything better to do then make countless arguments over nothing?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

*Hides in new bunker and falls asleep*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

JackieR said:


> yea, but even though I'm white I'm not actually white as paper. And I don't think a black person is black as a coal either.



I'm black with white stripes. My dad screwed a zebra.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone want some BBQ?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Anyone want some BBQ?


Absolutely


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey, anyone want to see my political spectrum results?






It's pretty hard to tell what the result is, but here, I *connected the dots *for you.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 2, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Hey, anyone want to see my political spectrum results?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lel


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

I connected the dots too. Did I win?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I connected the dots too. Did I win?


Classic Yaka XP


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *woofs at the chat* -w-




Hello woofer!



BahgDaddy said:


> Raise your paw if you're a cute furry.




*raises both paws*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I connected the dots too. Did I win?


That needs to be someone's youtube profile picture. I see too many of them as it is, there needs to be a joke one.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hello woofer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nyaa~

Err, I mean, woof?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hello woofer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! So many cute furries.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nyaa~
> 
> Err, I mean, woof?




Ooh two woofers! Good thing I brought plenty of snacks this time... *backs up a semi full of snacks*


----------



## Loffi (Jan 2, 2018)

What kinds of snacks?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ooh two woofers! Good thing I brought plenty of snacks this time... *backs up a semi full of snacks*


I hope those are Scooby Snacks or I ain't biting.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Stadt said:


> What kinds of snacks?



All the kinds! It's a semi so I got lots of room lol



Yakamaru said:


> I hope those are Scooby Snacks or I ain't biting.



There are woofers about, of course I'm packing scooby snacks!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I hope those are Scooby Snacks or I ain't biting.


They're called scooby snacks because Shaggy branded them, and we all know he smokes weed.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> They're called scooby snacks because Shaggy branded them, and we all know he smokes weed.


Well, you gotta be high as fuck if you're talking with a dog and going on adventures 'n shit.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> All the kinds! It's a semi so I got lots of room lol



Good, I was thinking roasted tiger


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Good, I was thinking roasted tiger



Erm... fresh out...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey, the kitty wasn't scared off already lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 2, 2018)

I want fish and chips


----------



## Loffi (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Erm... fresh out...



Guess we'll have to improvise then


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I want fish and chips





Stadt said:


> Guess we'll have to improvise then



I think y'all need to double check the definition of "snacks"


----------



## Loffi (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I think y'all need to double check the definition of "snacks"



I'm American. Our snacks are tiger-sized.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 2, 2018)

Cheesecake makes a great snack


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I think y'all need to double check the definition of "snacks"


Anything can be a snack if you got the munchies


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm American. Our snacks are tiger-sized.





Crimcyan said:


> Anything can be a snack if you got the munchies



Lol fair enough. We Americans do have obscenely sized portions...



-..Legacy..- said:


> Hey, the kitty wasn't scared off already lol



I might need a sergal to protect me over here... the snack truck disctraction plan seems to have back fired....


----------



## Mabus (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hello woofer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello! ^<^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> There are woofers about, of course I'm packing scooby snacks!


What about snacks in general?


----------



## Loffi (Jan 2, 2018)

Is there at least wine?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

Is liquefied organs a snack?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I might need a sergal to protect me over here... the snack truck disctraction plan seems to have back fired....



Well, cookies in here don't last lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

I present to you: Freia Oreos chocolate plate! <3





Yes, they exist. I just ate one of these fuckers. Will probably die from a diabetes overload tomorrow.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I present to you: Freia Oreos chocolate plate! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the most evil candy bar I've ever seen. I can hear Satan whispering from it.


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> That's the most evil candy bar I've ever seen. I can hear Satan whispering from it.



Whispering? More like a boisterous cackle!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> That's the most evil candy bar I've ever seen. I can hear Satan whispering from it.


Sugarcoated sugar drowned in sugar. Forged in sugar at Mount Sugar. By the Sugar Monster. 

And I love every bite of it. <3


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sugarcoated sugar drowned in sugar. Forged in sugar at Mount Sugar. By the Sugar Monster.


One Chocolate bar to rule them all!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What about snacks in general?


If it can be found in the snack aisle at Walmart, then yes.



Stadt said:


> Is there at least wine?



I might be able to make that happen....




Yakamaru said:


> I present to you: Freia Oreos chocolate plate! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I need that in my life, stat!




-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, cookies in here don't last lol.



You're telling me! That was a whole truckload....


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2018)

Last day of freedom.  Gotta return to the grind tomorrow. How is everyone doing?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Last day of freedom.  Gotta return to the grind tomorrow. How is everyone doing?




Aww! Well, I enjoyed a four day weekend for New Years... during which I spent most of the time devouring cough drops and trying not to blow my nose off. Back to the grind today, with a crazy busy day, to be followed by a busy week ahead... But I love my job, so I can't complain too much


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Aww! Well, I enjoyed a four day weekend for New Years... during which I spent most of the time devouring cough drops and trying not to blow my nose off. Back to the grind today, with a crazy busy day, to be followed by a busy week ahead... But I love my job, so I can't complain too much


Good that you love your job!  Normally I do too but this has been a really tough project made worse by the fact the company prez hired the cheapest, not best, candidate for our new lead animator.  

If you don’t mind me asking, what do you do for a living?


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sugarcoated sugar drowned in sugar. Forged in sugar at Mount Sugar. By the Sugar Monster.
> 
> And I love every bite of it. <3


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Telnac said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what do you do for a living?



That's a good question lol. My job title doesn't exactly match my duties. #otherdutiesasassigned lol


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2018)

This:



Yakamaru said:


>



...is why I can’t raise my paw in answer to this:



BahgDaddy said:


> Raise your paw if you're a cute furry.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> That's a good question lol. My job title doesn't exactly match my duties. #otherdutiesasassigned lol


Ah!  So what do you actually do, even of it doesn’t match your job title?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Ah!  So what do you actually do, even of it doesn’t match your job title?



I teach coding and 3D modeling, and work with tech nearly all day


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I teach coding and 3D modeling, and work with tech nearly all day


Nice!  I’m a game programmer myself. I briefly was a professor at a small college when I lived in Phoenix. I did that to pay the bills while I tried to get my own game studio off the ground, but it went nowhere.   So after 2 years I returned to CA and programming instead of teaching prigramming.  I liked teaching but it’s hard to support my son on a professor’s salary. 

Dare I ask what your job title is?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Nice!  I’m a game programmer myself. I briefly was a professor at a small college when I lived in Phoenix. I did that to pay the bills while I tried to get my own game studio off the ground, but it went nowhere.   So after 2 years I returned to CA and programming instead of teaching prigramming.  I liked teaching but it’s hard to support my son on a professor’s salary.
> 
> Dare I ask what your job title is?



Lol well I'm not a game programmer!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Telnac said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...is why I can’t raise my paw in answer to this:



You can still be a cute furry!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Also...
Murrrrrrr....suit.


----------



## Tao (Jan 2, 2018)

Maybe someone can answer this: Why do artists not put some commissions in their gallery? I'm curious.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Also...
> Murrrrrrr....suit.


No, please don't start that up in here -_-


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

Yeah, this a family friendly thread. Tsk tsk


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 2, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> No, please don't start that up in here -_-


WTF did I miss this time.  I've been doing Pathfinder all day today?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> WTF did I miss this time.  I've been doing Pathfinder all day today?


Just take a peek in the community discussion list...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 2, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Just take a peek in the community and general discussion lists...


By the gods...I'm worried...brb


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> By the gods...I'm worried...brb




I missed the convo too, but I saw it after staff closed it... and thank goodness they did....


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I missed the convo too, but I saw it after staff closed it... and thank goodness they did....


I'll read it all later, I'm in public right now.



aloveablebunny said:


> Just take a peek in the community discussion list...


It must be the Full Moon.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Yeah, this a family friendly thread. Tsk tsk



No it's not. Dick dick dick diiiick.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No it's not. Dick dick dick diiiick.



*GASP* You can't say that, there are kids here!


----------



## luvbourn (Jan 2, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> *GASP* You can't say that, there are kids here!


*Dikku XD


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2018)

so much negativity today...made me sad....i tried to make this place welcoming, hurts me, in a way, shitheads bring us down


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> so much negativity today...made me sad....i tried to make this place welcoming, hurts me, in a way, shitheads bring us down



At least your not being forced to listen to Fox News....


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2018)

no, thank god


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> *GASP* You can't say that, there are kids here!



They can watch PG 13 movies, lol.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> They can watch PG 13 movies, lol.


Wait, then what are PG-13 movies like these days? Am I out of touch?



luvbourn said:


> *Dikku XD


wat


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Wait, then what are PG-13 movies like these days? Am I out of touch?
> 
> 
> wat



Umm. There's a lot of PG-13 movies I wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole. And I like furry porn. So...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> so much negativity today...made me sad....i tried to make this place welcoming, hurts me, in a way, shitheads bring us down


There will always be negative people. Take comfort in knowing that being a good person means you go to sleep with no black clouds hanging over your head


----------



## Rystren (Jan 3, 2018)

*snootplants* 'ello all


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> At least your not being forced to listen to Fox News....


*watches anyway* .w.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants* 'ello all



*woofs at*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

*lurks*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *woofs at*


*is woofed at*
Hello woofer


----------



## luvbourn (Jan 3, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> wat


----------



## Rystren (Jan 3, 2018)

luvbourn said:


>


Ohhhhh... you said deku tree..... shit


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## luvbourn (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26061


Beautiful


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 3, 2018)

luvbourn said:


>


Huh,  l learned something _*important*_ today.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 3, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Huh,  l learned something _*important*_ today.


Another way to talk about peens


----------



## luvbourn (Jan 3, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Huh,  l learned something _*important*_ today.


So important


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

Hmmm...

Woof?
Or firefighter stuff?


*weighs his options*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Woof?
> Or firefighter stuff?
> ...


Why not both ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Why not both ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



I like the way you think!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Why not both ¯\_(ツ)_/¯





SashaBengal said:


> I like the way you think!



 !


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> !



Hehe


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *watches anyway* .w.



*gurgle gurgle* that was the sound of your brain melting.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *gurgle gurgle* that was the sound of your brain melting.



Dunno man, I’m still in working order and ive been watching them for years.~ 
*gives the woof a well deserved head pat*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> so much negativity today...made me sad....i tried to make this place welcoming, hurts me, in a way, shitheads bring us down


You don’t get to stay sad.  Not allowed.  Now come here, there’s a cuddle waiting with your name on it.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> so much negativity today...made me sad....i tried to make this place welcoming, hurts me, in a way, shitheads bring us down





backpawscratcher said:


> You don’t get to stay sad.  Not allowed.  Now come here, there’s a cuddle waiting with your name on it.




Skunko needs a big ol hug stat!
*gives the skunk a big fluffy woofer hug*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Skunko needs a big ol hug stat!
> *gives the skunk a big fluffy woofer hug*


Skunky cuddle sandwich!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Holy shit I am reading everything on the way, Im still alive and don't have mental breakdown


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Holy shit I am reading everything on the way, Im still alive and don't have mental breakdown



O_O
*gives... a... yarn???*


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Skunky cuddle sandwich!!


You called? *hugs from behind, creating a skunk sandwich*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> O_O
> *gives... a... yarn???*



Did someone say yarn??


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> You called?



*gives a hug to this skunko too* 



SashaBengal said:


> Did someone say yarn??


Possibly~ >.>
*rolls a yarn your way*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Possibly~ >.>
> *rolls a yarn your way*



*pounces on yarn*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 3, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> You called?


Get over here you.  Always room for one more!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> O_O
> *gives... a... yarn???*


Beacuse this site is something that helps me with mental breakdowns * chases tge yarn*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

*rolls yarn for all the weird furries and then chases tail in circles*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *rolls yarn for all the weird furries and then chases tail in circles*


We are not weird! We’re limited edition! 
*boops*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> We are not weird! We’re limited edition!
> *boops*



Yus v'ry limited!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

*goes back to batting the yarn around*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm only lite edition. I'm drinking Epic Furry Sauce, though, in the hopes of becoming Moar Furry. 

(It's also called Rogaine, but whatever)


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm only lite edition. I'm drinking Epic Furry Sauce, though, in the hopes of becoming Moar Furry.
> 
> (It's also called Rogaine, but whatever)



*pauses my pouncing* moar furry? As in.... floof??


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

And I'm sitting on lesson but we have free lesson and playing board game so I can easily text illegaly


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> We are not weird! We’re limited edition!
> *boops*



It's good to weird! Weird isn't a bad thing.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *pauses my pouncing* moar furry? As in.... floof??



Floofy floofing floofs!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's good to weird! Weird isn't a bad thing.


"Normal" people don't really exist, it is very relative concept


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Floofy floofing floofs!



DA FLOOOOFFF

Oh noes! You have discovered my weakness!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> DA FLOOOOFFF
> 
> Oh noes! You have discovered my weakness!



*evil laugh* I shall keep FLOOFING then!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

And i shall woof forever more :U


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

*opens thw bunker* psst Sasha over here, you'll be safe here


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh god, why do I have to feel like I'm gonna vomit on the first day I decide to start using my bike again.

At least I can pass the time with shitty Logan Paul memes brought to me by H3H3, that helps.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

> Redacted by staff



"Mate..."

I struggle to see how you're American, you are clearly appropriating my tea-drinking culture.

Now, shoo! I have memes to bust on here.

(If it went over your head, I was being self-aware and sarcastic. Now, carry on)


----------



## Telnac (Jan 3, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> DA FLOOOOFFF
> 
> Oh noes! You have discovered my weakness!


Did someone say floof?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

When Doggo goes poof!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> I'll just grab his butt.


Yeah and what else would you do...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 3, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Yeah and what else would you do...


Do you really want to know?  I don’t!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Do you really want to know?  I don’t!


Trying to see if I can get a good enough reply to let the staff know about this


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> I'm not from the UK. They soon have everything illegal with their obscene porn laws.



It's... Really not as bad as those shit top 10 videos make it out to be.

EDIT - If you want to be scared of any of our laws, be scared of our advertising regulations.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Ffuuuuuuuuuck, I'm tired, bored and the lessons were an eternity for me, and I stilm have 3 lessons to go


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> Just go home.


I wish I could...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> As long as you don't fail the exams they won't expel you for skipping classes even though they might say so.


But if I'm absent, my mum will see it on e-diary


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> Your parents check the e-diary? wow they have no respect for your privacy.



Don't know what e-diary is, we have something called ProPortal, which I assume is similar.
@JackieR  Or there just normal parents, I can't skip college because they'll send a letter, the only reason my mum doesn't check online is because I hid the log-in details from her.
Plus, wait, what's private about school in the first place? Not saying it's good that there's no privacy, but... There isn't any privacy to respect at this moment in time.

Though you are right about being kicked out, they wont, over here they loose money if they do that.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> you don't skip classes because they will send a latter? I dropped out without telling LOL. Twice. And they were respectful of my decision.



You can do that here, but I don't because through various reasons, I've been expected to do better than that. I even expect myself to be better than that. Best not to fuck this up imo (Though I do like to take time off for various, obviously fake, reasons).

And it's not the letter I'm afraid of, it's my mums reaction, because she gets shitty when I miss college, and I cannot be fucked to listen to her go on like that, on the rare occasion that she does get like that.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Don't know what e-diary is


Well there teachers writes all the marks, reprimands, presence on lessons etc.
And my parents can check it


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> Can't you just say to your mom, I'll manage somehow, don't worry.



She went and got pregnant as a teenager, then spent most of her life in a shitty job, she doesn't want me to do the same sort of thing. I don't want to do the same sort of thing either, I've got goals, and I'm gonna work toward them as hard as I can, so I can at least say to people that I tried.

So, it's not all her, I like college, just certain things that I use as an excuse to take time off.

EDIT:


Black Burn said:


> Well there teachers writes all the marks, reprimands, presence on lessons etc.
> And my parents can check it



Yeah, that's basically ProPortal.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 3, 2018)

Jeez. My father couldn’t log in to see squat when I went to college!  Granted, that was back in the stone ages but still...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> oh then you don't have to worry, it's fine to take some time off as long as you can manage it.



Yeah, speaking of which, I forgot to check when the revision sessions are...

Off to a great start.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Why I have to be on sports and religion, the last two lessons that don't teaches me anything


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Ehhh free but in home I'm still fucking depressed


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehhh free but in home I'm still fucking depressed



Do these cat memes help?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehhh free but in home I'm still fucking depressed


When I'm upset this song always cheers me up 

Best song (AND VIDEO ) of 2017!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Do these cat memes help?


No , I will not fuckkng pass this school, I can't fucking pass this chemistry, I will not fucking pass to the school I want, I'm to dumb, I hate this school and everything, I give up *Goes to bed and cries*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> No , I will not fuckkng pass this school, I can't fucking pass this chemistry, I will not fucking pass to the school I want, I'm to dumb, I hate this school and everything, I give up *Goes to bed and cries*


You are cleverer than you think.  Believe in yourself.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> No , I will not fuckkng pass this school, I can't fucking pass this chemistry, I will not fucking pass to the school I want, I'm to dumb, I hate this school and everything, I give up *Goes to bed and cries*



Don't give up on yourself, I've been in the same place only a couple of years ago, and I came out better than I ever could have expected.
What thing in chemistry is it? I may have officially failed science, but I swear it wasn't my fault, and I actually really liked the subject. I might be able to help if it's similar to GCSE level stuff.

Edit - Or I could just hug? I'm good at hugging my brother, I'm sure the skill isn't exclusive to him.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Don't give up on yourself, I've been in the same place only a couple of years ago, and I came out better than I ever could have expected.
> What thing in chemistry is it? I may have officially failed science, but I swear it wasn't my fault, and I actually really liked the subject. I might be able to help if it's similar to GCSE level stuff.


1. It can be hard beacuse well.. I learn chemistry in polish, not english so I will learn on translator then...
2. My friens sent me this allans so I will try to learn it, I will do my best... I will show my parents... Kurwa


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> 1. It can be hard beacuse well.. I learn chemistry in polish, not english so I will learn on translator then...
> 2. My friens sent me this allans so I will try to learn it, I will do my best... I will show my parents... Kurwa



No problem.

The hug is still available.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> No problem.
> 
> The hug is still available.


You don't need permission to hug me


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You don't need permission to hug me








(I like this gif, we need to see it more).


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> (I like this gif, we need to see it more).


Thanks, maybe it will not be that bad, I checked this and I think I can pass it... Maybe


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Fuck yeah, I have learned this


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

I think I might have fucked up, for a single moment I forgot how shit Facebook is, and gave a counter-argument to somebodies post. Knowing Facebook, they're either gonna ignore me, or go fucking mental.

Please, if you're reading this message, send memes, I need to drown out my mistakes with my meme addiction.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Also just found out there's a "remastered" version of one of my favourite soundtracks from... 2011 I think, so, jesus, 7 years ago.






The remastered songs are actually really good, in my opinion.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jan 3, 2018)

I was thinking, I miss when this comic was out, 'Rehabilitating Mr. Wiggles', by Neil Swaab: (1999-2012)


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> I was thinking, I miss when this comic was out, 'Rehabilitating Mr. Wiggles', by Neil Swaab: (199-2012)




Dark....I like it


----------



## Simo (Jan 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Dark....I like it



It was a classic : ) The style changed from the early ones, here is the very first one, 1999:






He is so horribly lovable.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

This moment when your cathehist decides to check notebooks and give marks for that, and tou have to buy notebook for religion and write all the notes from your friend...


----------



## Mabus (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> This moment when your cathehist decides to check notebooks and give marks for that, and tou have to buy notebook for religion and write all the notes from your friend...



>.>
O.O
>.>

Y’all need some Jesus...

Some protestant, presbyterian, christian Jesus... 
That you can worship from home... however you want....





Without an angry Reverend calling you out~


----------



## Simo (Jan 3, 2018)

Though the Catholic Church has a ton of amazing art, I'll have to admit. But they should provide free notebooks!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Though the Catholic Church has a ton of amazing art, I'll have to admit. But they should provide free notebooks!


Well.. I don't really care about religion and church, but yeah... Polish church is even more unreformed, for an example priests don't have payment, we still have trays, so yeah... There's much to explain...


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Though the Catholic Church has a ton of amazing art, I'll have to admit. But they should provide free notebooks!


Then once you get those notebooks, Fill them with furry art!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Ehhh fuck it, no one wants to give me notes, it's just religion, I don't need to have good marks from it


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

And my cathehist have very interesting opinions, today she said that when you masturbate, you rape yourself xD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Then once you get those notebooks, Fill them with furry art!


And then I only have to change school... Country... Name.. Surname... Eeehh fair enough


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And my cathehist have very interesting opinions, today she said that when you masturbate, you rape yourself xD



<Insert Random Joke About Willing Here>


----------



## SophiaSophisticated (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get a high quality, custom-made fursuit head for less than $200?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And my cathehist have very interesting opinions, today she said that when you masturbate, you rape yourself xD


Here in Spain the Catholic Church comes out with that stuff too.  All it’s done is turn the churches into old people zones. Anyone under the age of 40 just doesn’t bother.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Here in Spain the Catholic Church comes out with that stuff too.  All it’s done is turn the churches into old people zones. Anyone under the age of 40 just doesn’t bother.


Oh I know spanish church isn't reformes too, I know, here church is too most of the time for old people that are believing in every word of priests and gives all their savings to the church,


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 3, 2018)

SophiaSophisticated said:


> Anyone know where I can get a high quality, custom-made fursuit head for less than $200?


Narnia.... custom high quality and cheap don't go together

The ones I'm looking at are $1200+ and I consider that sorta cheap


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

But I know one cool priest and you can talk with him about controversial topic and  he will not say "ohh this is bad and satanic" but he will argue his normal answer and he has normal views, Once he talkes funny story how he was just sunbathing by the lake, and the old woman sayed to him "What is priest doing here?" and she was in shock, beacuse you know... Priest only have to lock himself in church and pray to god 24/7


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok I go to sleep, I have to wake up earlier to write this chemistry test again... Thsnks for your support today, and sorry for my attack of aggression.. Love you all, good night


----------



## Maxxumus (Jan 3, 2018)

Sup


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok.  It’s 1:30 now.  Time I slept.  Thanks everyone for keeping me sane today.  First day back to work was very stressful, so dipping in here ever so often was great for the soul.  You’re all wonderful.

‘Night.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

I had fun with my camper's sewer systems today.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 3, 2018)

YAY!!! My truck lives again!!!  I'm happy that it was just the gasket and not a cracked Intake Manifold.


----------



## Harieltertius (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello hello hello and, of course, hello!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 3, 2018)

Harieltertius said:


> Hello hello hello and, of course, hello!



I read that sentence in one of those deep, cliche sexy voices after viewing the GIF and it killed me lmfao


----------



## Telnac (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And my cathehist have very interesting opinions, today she said that when you masturbate, you rape yourself xD


 I’m a rapist!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 3, 2018)

;


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I’m a rapist!



I rape myself on a daily basis apparently.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Yall need jesus


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, hands never do ask for consent. I try talking to them, but they just mock me.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But I know one cool priest and you can talk with him about controversial topic and  he will not say "ohh this is bad and satanic" but he will argue his normal answer and he has normal views, Once he talkes funny story how he was just sunbathing by the lake, and the old woman sayed to him "What is priest doing here?" and she was in shock, beacuse you know... Priest only have to lock himself in church and pray to god 24/7



Yeah I kinda hate that type of oppressive religiosity.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 3, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Yall need jesus


I have Jesus. I need a faithful wife. 

Alas, that requires meeting ppl & dating them first and I’m not in a good stage of my life to do that...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

Should I buy something from bad dragon?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Should I buy something from bad dragon?




 
I don't know, why are you asking us??


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26097
> I don't know, why are you asking us??



Cause it comes up a lot, you weirdos.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 3, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26097 I don't know, why are you asking us??


I mean, have you seen what they sell? It's not _necessarily _gay


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 3, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I mean, have you seen what they sell? It's not _necessarily _gay


Nahh, I'd rather not go onto the website until I need something to photoshop into a picture


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 3, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Nahh, I'd rather not go onto the website until I need something to photoshop into a picture


Lol. That's fair enough I guess.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Should I buy something from bad dragon?



Wait, you _need_ a reason?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 3, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I have Jesus. I need a faithful wife.
> 
> Alas, that requires meeting ppl & dating them first and I’m not in a good stage of my life to do that...


Telnac have Jesus chained downstairs in a cage. No wonder Jesus' second coming isn't happening: He's a slave in Telnac's basement.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Wait, you _need_ a reason?



Hey I was a puritan Christian a few years ago. It's amazing I'm this far along in my umm exploration.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 3, 2018)

@BahgDaddy 
Any dildo that can be used in self defense is a sound investment.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

"BREAKING: Would-be burglar knocked unconscious by man with REALLY big wanker."


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 3, 2018)

Worked opposite in Clockwork Orange. Burglars killed owner with massive "art"


----------



## Telnac (Jan 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Telnac have Jesus chained downstairs in a cage. No wonder Jesus' second coming isn't happening: He's a slave in Telnac's basement.


*Lol* I knew someone was going to go there.


----------



## Serin (Jan 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26068


*boops* okie. I lied. But mostly to myself. Lol.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 3, 2018)

Serin said:


> *boops* okie. I lied. But mostly to myself. Lol.


*tackles*


----------



## Serin (Jan 3, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *tackles*


*is tackled* haaaaaii! *hugs*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 3, 2018)

Serin said:


> *is tackled* haaaaaii! *hugs*


Hellooo *hugs*


----------



## Serin (Jan 3, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Hellooo *hugs*


*hugs and boops*  it has been centuries.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 3, 2018)

Serin said:


> *hugs and boops*  it has been centuries.


Since you were here at least


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

Ohh furs I haven't met! Hello! *waves*


----------



## Serin (Jan 3, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Since you were here at least


It was only a short "vacation." It wasn't on purpose though.


----------



## Serin (Jan 3, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ohh furs I haven't met! Hello! *waves*


Hai! X3 *waves back*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ohh furs I haven't met! Hello! *waves*


Hello. Lol


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Hai! X3 *waves back*


Hello!  I don’t think I’ve met you either. I’m nit new but I was in a multi-year histus and have returned a few weeks ago.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

What's everyone up to?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> What's everyone up to?


Certainly not sleeping. 

Yet


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ohh furs I haven't met! Hello! *waves*



Hello Hello



Serin said:


> It was only a short "vacation." It wasn't on purpose though.



Welcome back!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> What's everyone up to?


Just messing around on here, Gen Con Forum, and making sure my character and back-up are ready for tomorrows Pathfinder session.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> What's everyone up to?


Chillin’ after work.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Hello!  I don’t think I’ve met you either. I’m nit new but I was in a multi-year histus and have returned a few weeks ago.


Hii! And nope you have not. ^^ I joined somewhere around the beginning of last year actually. Welcome back 


SashaBengal said:


> What's everyone up to?


Headaches and art


Mudman2001 said:


> Hello Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!


Thank you ^^


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Hii! And nope you have not. ^^ I joined somewhere around the beginning of last year actually. Welcome back


Thanks!


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome ^^


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> What's everyone up to?


Burnin' CD's in the stone age.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Headaches and art



Headaches is no good! But I'll bet the art is fun!



Telnac said:


> Chillin’ after work.



Best part of the day!


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Headaches is no good! But I'll bet the art is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Best part of the day!


The art is, however I'm experiencing art block. Haha.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 4, 2018)

*flops*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *flops*


*flops on Kat Kat* hi there


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *flops*


Kaarrraaaa! *noseboops*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Wtf, I'm in Shock I wale up at 6:40AM and I'm not exhausted after I woke up


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wtf, I'm in Shock I wale up at 6:40AM and I'm not exhausted after I woke up


I’m exhauted when I wake up even if I wake at noon!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *boops* okie. I lied. But mostly to myself. Lol.




Youve returned!!! *flops and spazzes out*



Rystren said:


> Hello. Lol


And you’re here!!! 

*woofer scream*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I’m exhauted when I wake up even if I wake at noon!


Yeah me too normally


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

People be coming back I see, it's making me miss someone


----------



## Mabus (Jan 4, 2018)

Wooooooooooooof! 8U


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

>.>
<.<




*faceplants*


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Youve returned!!! *flops and spazzes out*
> 
> 
> And you’re here!!!
> ...


XD don't have a heart attack!


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> >.>
> <.<
> 
> 
> ...


*faceplants on*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> XD don't have a heart attack!



More like an over-excited too much happy-induced seizure xD

*flips and flails around*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Wooooooooooooof! 8U


BBBZZZZZZZZzzz-zz


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Bark


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> XD don't have a heart attack!


Please don't.  I don't mind doing mouth-to-mouth rececation, just not with ya @Mabus


----------



## Mabus (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Please don't.  I don't mind doing mouth-to-mouth rececation, just not with ya @Mabus


XD


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> More like an over-excited too much happy-induced seizure xD
> 
> *flips and flails around*


XD *watches* welp. We're gonna need an ambulance.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> More like an over-excited too much happy-induced seizure xD
> 
> *flips and flails around*


You may be able to save others. Just can't really save yourself. 

But. If you could. Think of the possibilities. 

(On a side note,  my phone wanted to say "think of the poison kitties")


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

He could save others, but not himself.. ironic...


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> You may be able to save others. Just can't really save yourself.
> 
> But. If you could. Think of the possibilities.
> 
> (On a side note,  my phone wanted to say "think of the poison kitties")


Where can I get a poison kitty?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

*drinks poison* nope, it doesn't work like this * falls unconscious *


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

When you find that store, let me know.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *drinks poison* nope, it doesn't work like this * falls unconscious *


Rest in pepperonis


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *drinks poison* nope, it doesn't work like this * falls unconscious *



Well crap....we need a new kitty now.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *drinks poison* nope, it doesn't work like this * falls unconscious *


*pokes*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Kaarrraaaa! *noseboops*





Rystren said:


> *flops on Kat Kat* hi there


HHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*boops both*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Warg


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Warg


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Karatine said:


> HHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *boops both*


XD *baps* HAAAIIII


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> XD *baps* HAAAIIII


Bappin faax.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

*wakes up* I still live


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *wakes up* I still live


IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIIVE


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *wakes up* I still live


*removes the pepperoni* Nevermind!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *wakes up* I still live


Praise Furry Jesus!!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Is it bad that a couple just ordered 7 meatballs from the dinner I'm at and my only thought is, "get one more ball and both of y'all can walk."


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Bappin faax.


Yaaaassss. 


Mudman2001 said:


> Is it bad that a couple just ordered 7 meatballs from the dinner I'm at and my only thought is, "get one more ball and both of y'all can walk."


Noooooooo....


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Is it bad that a couple just ordered 7 meatballs from the dinner I'm at and my only thought is, "get one more ball and both of y'all can walk."


Nope. Not bad


----------



## Karatine (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Is it bad that a couple just ordered 7 meatballs from the dinner I'm at and my only thought is, "get one more ball and both of y'all can walk."


because 8 balls?
.o.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jan 4, 2018)

IT'S COLD, IT'S SNOWING, AND I'M BORED

also sup peoples


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Karatine said:


> because 8 balls?
> .o.


Baseball reference


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> IT'S COLD, IT'S SNOWING, AND I'M BORED
> 
> also sup peoples


Hello! It is cold here tonight. This is not Florida weather; this
 is winter coming to take my soul.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Hello! It is cold here tonight. This is not Florida weather; this
> is winter coming to take my soul.


It already took mine.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> It already took mine.



WOO! I'm the only one who still has his soul!

come n get it >:c


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> WOO! I'm the only one who still has his soul!
> 
> come n get it >:c



I think you might be, mine was slowly ripped out over the years.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> WOO! I'm the only one who still has his soul!
> 
> come n get it >:c


Sooooo you don't want it? *throws cookies at*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

It hasn't been below 29 here all year yet. I'm a west coast elitist. *sticks out tongue*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It hasn't been below 29 here all year yet. I'm a west coast elitist. *sticks out tongue*



You don't want to know what I would do for a low temp that high


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

I MESSED UP MY HAIR SERIOUSLY


----------



## Karatine (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I MESSED UP MY HAIR SERIOUSLY


D: nuuuu!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

ITS NOW BUBBLEGUM PINK INSTEAD OF RED


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Sooooo you don't want it? *throws cookies at*



PIEUFBVDLAKJVBAIVUB !!

the cookies, my one of 50.1 weaknesses


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> PIEUFBVDLAKJVBAIVUB !!
> 
> the cookies, my one of 50.1 weaknesses


*throws morrrreee* ha!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> ITS NOW BUBBLEGUM PINK INSTEAD OF RED


Well... Pink is a nice color too...


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> ITS NOW BUBBLEGUM PINK INSTEAD OF RED


DYE IT, IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

And I will pass chemistry, I have 3 from this chemistry test


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> DYE IT, IMMEDIATELY.


I have school tomorrow and i'm completely broke


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> You don't want to know what I would do for a low temp that high



Well, I gave up an entire small farm, shops, remodeled house and no mortgage and exchanged it for a camper... priorities I guess.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have school tomorrow and i'm completely broke


*hugs* it'll be ok, pink is a nice color too


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *throws morrrreee* ha!



....I like you...you can stay

*munches on cookies*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs* it'll be ok, pink is a nice color too


*Hugs back* True ;-;


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have school tomorrow and i'm completely broke


....well crap. 


Kezi Avdiivka said:


> ....I like you...you can stay
> 
> *munches on cookies*


*watches* *tosses more cookies* I have a special cookie jar.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> ITS NOW BUBBLEGUM PINK INSTEAD OF RED


Pink is always an cool color to rock.



Serin said:


> *watches* *tosses more cookies* I have a special cookie jar.


I bet you do


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Aaand I'm starting to be tired


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Alright boys and girls, I'm outa here for the night.  Everyone behave if not have fun!

@Serin Pleasure meeting ya tonight :hugs:


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

If I get caught on my laptop at this hour i'm dead


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> If I get caught on my laptop at this hour i'm dead


That's why I prefer phone, I can hide it at pretend that I'm sleeping


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> That's why I prefer phone, I can hide it at pretend that I'm sleeping


I have a flip phone


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have a flip phone


Ohh... Ok I understand now


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ohh... Ok I understand now


So how are you, fellow kitten?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So how are you, fellow kitten?


Ok, when the school will end today I will be even more ok


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

*swipes a cookie and returns to lurking*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok, when the school will end today I will be even more ok


I have to wake up in five hours

And i'm still wide awake


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *swipes a cookie and returns to lurking*


_Stabs Sasha. With anothet cookie
_
You forgot this one. :3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _Stabs Sasha. With anothet cookie
> _
> You forgot this one. :3


*Takes cookie and eats eat* mmm delicious


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *watches* *tosses more cookies* I have a special cookie jar.


A special jar she can't keep hidden from me. Hehe


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Morning everyone!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

'aftnoon.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

Good morning 
I ate breakfast for once ^^

Eggs in a basket with a side of bacon and generic dr. pepper!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Good morning,  good afternoon,  and goodnight.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

So this is how I fucked up my hair )))))
Not crying  I was covering my face cuz I also had an allergic reaction.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Good morning,  good afternoon,  and goodnight.


Is this how dog years are so short?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So this is how I fucked up my hair )))))
> Not crying  I was covering my face cuz I also had an allergic reaction.


They're amazing


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Good morning,  good afternoon,  and goodnight.


Truman show reference?


----------



## 134 (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Morning everyone!


good morning at 2 pm


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Is this how dog years are so short?


I wouldn't know. Maybe though. I'll have to ask one


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning at... 8:17am


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Truman show reference?


Given as how it's been a minute since I've seen it, I don't exactly remember how the phrase went. But yeah. Lol.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So this is how I fucked up my hair )))))
> Not crying  I was covering my face cuz I also had an allergic reaction.


 Peachy lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Given as how it's been a minute since I've seen it, I don't exactly remember how the phrase went. But yeah. Lol.


I had it a little off lol.

"And in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and good night!"


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I had it a little off lol.
> 
> "And in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and good night!"


Both of us. But same idea at least


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So this is how I fucked up my hair )))))
> Not crying  I was covering my face cuz I also had an allergic reaction.


It came out better than what I was thinking last night.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Morning everyone (7:41am local)


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jan 4, 2018)

That moment when your lunch looks like the Doomsday beach on `45 
Poor schnitzel res in peace
Welp, everyone arrived well in 2018?


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Alright boys and girls, I'm outa here for the night.  Everyone behave if not have fun!
> 
> @Serin Pleasure meeting ya tonight :hugs:


*hugs* ^^ it was nice to meet you too. Sorry I left so early. Lol.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> A special jar she can't keep hidden from me. Hehe


Now now...lol. *baps* Don't take all of them D:


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jan 4, 2018)

Booooring where is everyone?


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

At school, work or venturing off into the unknown.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm playing game now


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Last day of vacation, playing Pathfinder.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *hugs* ^^ it was nice to meet you too. Sorry I left so early. Lol.


No worries hun.  It was getting late.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> No worries hun.  It was getting late.


Okay. So how are you?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Okay. So how are you?


Doing good, just not looking forward to work tomorrow.  And you?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm playing game now



Lol i would do the same, but for the sake of my first (and only) PS4-Controller i actually avoid to play games on it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

LupusFamilia said:


> Lol i would do the same, but for the sake of my first (and only) PS4-Controller i actually avoid to play games on it.


I prefer PC


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Doing good, just not looking forward to work tomorrow.  And you?


I'm alright. And literally same, even though it's part time. I work all weekend, starting tomorrow.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Sup guys, I was almost late to work today because frost appeared on my windshield and I panicked because ice scrappers aren't a thing here.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I'm alright. And literally same, even though it's part time. I work all weekend, starting tomorrow.


*pats head* It will be over shortly.  Two on for me then off a day, and three on for ya.  Then plenty of time to play.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jan 4, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Sup guys, I was almost late to work today because frost appeared on my windshield and I panicked because ice scrappers aren't a thing here.


Sounds like early December to me 
Two snow flocks and every highway freezes on impact.


Black Burn said:


> I prefer PC


meanwhile almost too cause all new console games mostly are high quality 4k nonsense shit or a infinite chain of new dlc payment machines...


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Sup guys, I was almost late to work today because frost appeared on my windshield and I panicked because ice scrappers aren't a thing here.



*ponders this anomaly, while praying to the Norse Gods for 5 feet of nice, fluffy snow*


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jan 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> *ponders this anomaly, while praying to the Norse Gods for 5 feet of nice, fluffy snow*


sweet, the only grabable snow i saw was the one left on the window blankets ._.
Tasted well btw, i swear you nothing tastes as good as clean rain water. Its a shame it is left unused imo, especially in a time where people panicking about probably running out of drinkable water.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *pats head* It will be over shortly.  Two on for me then off a day, and three on for ya.  Then plenty of time to play.


I wish that's how it worked. For me at least.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 4, 2018)

LupusFamilia said:


> Booooring where is everyone?


Work. This is one of those days when I'm pretty happy with having a job that mostly requires me to be inside at a desk.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> *ponders this anomaly, while praying to the Norse Gods for 5 feet of nice, fluffy snow*



Keep those wishes where you are. Quarter of an inch of snow here causes major crashes, and 5 feet would wipe out the entire population of Florida.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I wish that's how it worked. For me at least.


I try to find time to, but I can't go 24 hours without a work text or call.  Know the feeling.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Here it's only raining... Ehh cold and wet i hate weather like this...


----------



## Mabus (Jan 4, 2018)

Marf! :V


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Keep those wishes where you are. Quarter of an inch of snow here causes major crashes, and 5 feet would wipe out the entire population of Florida.



Ooooooh, now now! 5 feet of snow would be good for Florida! You'd get many, many days off, and no crashes at all, because nobody would be able to drive, anyway. It would be bliss! 

*prays more to the Norse Gods...and Goddesses*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooooh, now now! 5 feet of snow would be good for Florida! You'd get many, many days off, and no crashes at all, because nobody would be able to drive, anyway. It would be bliss!
> 
> *prays more to the Norse Gods...and Goddesses*



I bring word from Odin, he demands you slay one roman, then you will have 1 week of heavy snow


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I try to find time to, but I can't go 24 hours without a work text or call.  Know the feeling.


Yeah ^^...which sucks. 


Mabus said:


> Marf! :V


Woofer! *boops!*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooooh, now now! 5 feet of snow would be good for Florida! You'd get many, many days off, and no crashes at all, because nobody would be able to drive, anyway. It would be bliss!
> 
> *prays more to the Norse Gods...and Goddesses*


no pls


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Yeah ^^...which sucks.



*scratches behind ears*  Don't worrie, it does get better.  Just have to give it time and let the universe do its thing.


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> I bring word from Odin, he demands you slay one roman, then you will have 1 week of heavy snow



Huh, not a bad deal! He often demands a lot more! : P

Also, then it will be so much more fun, getting around Florida, as they will have to use dogsleds...which is a very fun way to get around; went a few times, up in Michigan...got to learn to hitch up, and guide the team, and only tipped the sled three times, in an hour, the first time! 








Went on a six dog team

Front dogs are the lead dogs, the smartest ones; rear dogs are the 'wheel dogs', the power and 'engine', middle dogs are the 'point' dogs, sort of transmission...of sorts : P

Team I led was a mix of Malamutes and Huskies. But if I ever could, would love to be able to take up this hobby, one day, if I move back.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, not a bad deal! He often demands a lot more! : P
> 
> Also, then it will be so much more fun, getting around Florida, as they will have to use dogsleds...which is a very fun way to get around; went a few times, up in Michigan...got to learn to hitch up, and guide the team, and only tipped the sled three times, in an hour, the first time!
> 
> ...



*makes amazed wolf noises*


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *scratches behind ears*  Don't worrie, it does get better.  Just have to give it time and let the universe do its thing.


*boops* I am patiently waiting. And excited at the same time. I'm waiting for this year to pass and a couple of months into next year.


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *makes amazed wolf noises*



And they do go, Awroooooooooo! Sometimes. Also, it's quite a workout, to guide a team; there's a lot of leaning and stomping of your feet to get them moving on the ground and motions so that it's more exercise that it looks like, as the driver.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *boops* I am patiently waiting. And excited at the same time. I'm waiting for this year to pass and a couple of months into next year.


Ouch *boops back*

Here's to everything going good.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello from science class


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello from science class


Hi :3


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm physically hurting from boredom


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Ouch *boops back*
> 
> Here's to everything going good.


Lol. 

I agree. ^^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi furballs.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

*plants snout* *wolf grows from planted snout*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

It's a rare talent.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

*pulls out camera and records this*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

* Gets out from the bunker * What the fluff is going on


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

I grew from my planted snout


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> * Gets out from the bunker * What the fluff is going on


I'm still trying to figure that out


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I'm still trying to figure that out



Making any sense of open chat is nonsensical.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Making any sense of open chat is nonsensical.



*chases shark thing*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *chases shark thing*



Launches tennis ball.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

*Takes popcorn*


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

*noms cookies and watches everything unfold*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Making any sense of open chat is nonsensical.


That's wht I haven't a actually given effort to it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Launches tennis ball.



*chases ball, trips and tumbles down a hill* Urf...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *noms cookies and watches everything unfold*



I don't think I've seen you before.  Welcome!


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I don't think I've seen you before.  Welcome!


^^ it's because I went on a hiatus in August last year. I actually joined at the beginning of that year. Lol. I was scared off, but thank you!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> ^^ it's because I went on a hiatus in August last year. I actually joined at the beginning of that year. Lol. I was scared off, but thank you!


Welcome back!


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you! ^^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> ^^ it's because I went on a hiatus in August last year. I actually joined at the beginning of that year. Lol. I was scared off, but thank you!



We're trying to make it a better place now, but it's not nearly as bad as I heard it was.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We're trying to make it a better place now, but it's not nearly as bad as I heard it was.



People have a weird idea of what "bad" is. I think people need to grow thicker skins.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We're trying to make it a better place now, but it's not nearly as bad as I heard it was.


From the looks of it, it doesn't seem so. Which is good. But there was a llootttt of drama.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Too much drama


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> People have a weird idea of what "bad" is. I think people need to grow thicker skins.



You haven't read back to the rampaging zoo days, have you?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Aand I just a few weeks ago joined this site, I just decided after two years of thinking "Am I a furry?" (Yes, I was thinking about this for two years), and went on this chat.. And I'm here...


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

For me joining this place was a huuuuuugee mistake


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Aand I just a few weeks ago joined this site, I just decided after two years of thinking "Am I a furry?" (Yes, I was thinking about this for two years), and went on this chat.. And I'm here...


Or be asking it for a bit longer. Then end up at your first con where you decide "fuck it" and have a lot of furry bits


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You haven't read back to the rampaging zoo days, have you?



No, really? I could have had a lot of fun with those conversations. I'm sure they'll come up again at some point. I mean all you have to do is go to certain artist's pages and you're like, "uh huh..."


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, really? I could have had a lot of fun with those conversations. I'm sure they'll come up again at some point. I mean all you have to do is go to certain artist's pages and you're like, "uh huh..."



It was pretty bad, and that doesn't even include the past staff.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, really? I could have had a lot of fun with those conversations. I'm sure they'll come up again at some point. I mean all you have to do is go to certain artist's pages and you're like, "uh huh..."


Right Before you even signed up here, we were dealing with stupid shit/people


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It was pretty bad, and that doesn't even include the past staff.



Let me guess... some people stormed in, accused furies of being zoos, and the everyone protested too much?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> For me joining this place was a huuuuuugee mistake


Lol, you *are* the mistake.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, you *are* the mistake.


Arn't all furries mistakes


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Or be asking it for a bit longer. Then end up at your first con where you decide "fuck it" and have a lot of furry bits


Well I don't know when I will be on my first con, beacuse the only con when I can meet furries in Poland is Pyrkon, and I wanted to go on pyrkon in the last year but my parents didn't let me, she sayed that maybe when I will be 16... Maybe...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Arn't all furries mistakes


Can't argue with that.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Aaaand here we go again with someone fucking up my conversations.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well I don't know when I will be on my first con, beacuse the only con when I can meet furries in Poland is Pyrkon, and I wanted to go on pyrkon in the last year but my parents didn't let me, she sayed that maybe when I will be 16... Maybe...


I went to mff last month. Wasn't quite sure what I was getting into until I was there. Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I went to mff last month. Wasn't quite sure what I was getting into until I was there. Lol


Well Pyrkon isn't a furry convention but there's a furry section


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well Pyrkon isn't a furry convention but there's a furry section


Have fun either way


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Have fun either way


Maybe someday


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

I regret poking around.


----------



## Okye (Jan 4, 2018)

Off Topic:
I need help with my fursona, I started a thread in Art&Illustration titled Looking For Help.
Anything is appreciated.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I regret poking around.



O:


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Okye said:


> Off Topic:
> I need help with my fursona, I started a thread in Art&Illustration titled Looking For Help.
> Anything is appreciated.


I would love to help but I have no experience in what you're looking for. Good luck though!


Mabus said:


> O:


I came across a site discussion thing. Bots uploaded unpleasant stuff and now I have a bad image in my head. O.O


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> O:


*O__o*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

<.<


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Let me guess... some people stormed in, accused furies of being zoos, and the everyone protested too much?



Umm, no.  The zoos were actually users here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

(>O__o)>
<(o__O<)
<(O__O)>

Dancing shocked Kirby's anyone?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

*Goes back to his bunker* I know that it's open chat... But now... I really got lost in this conversation xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Umm, no.  The zoos were actually users here.


Got any links to this thread?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Umm, no.  The zoos were actually users here.



...say what now?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> (>O__o)>
> <(o__O<)
> <(O__O)>
> 
> Dancing shocked Kirby's anyone?





 
Foxxo kirby?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> ...say what now?


Huh? Oh, we talking about the zoophilia users whom got permabanned? The amount of crap they spewed is insane. You're better off not knowing, to be honest, love.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26127
> Foxxo kirby?


ALL THE KIRBY'S!

Here, Wolf Kirby too!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok so I see that in the past there was real shit happening...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok so I see that in the past there was real shit happening...


Yup, A lot of it. You're better off not knowing any of the details or speaking of it further, as it's going to spark a bit of resentment in some forumites.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup, A lot of it. You're better off not knowing any of the details or speaking of it further, as it's going to spark a bit of resentment in some forumites.


Ok I don't want to,I wanted to know something from my friend.. And now I regret it...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok I don't want to,I wanted to know something from my friend.. And now I regret it...


Heh.

Anyways, change of topic.

How are you enjoying the forum so far? Met anyone interesting that you may talk to in a 101?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Umm, no.  The zoos were actually users here.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Heh.
> 
> Anyways, change of topic.
> 
> How are you enjoying the forum so far? Met anyone interesting that you may talk to in a 101?


Well I'm very enjoying myself here, but I'm only on this chat most of this time


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I regret poking around.


Hopefully not here.  I've enjoyed my stay since I first started lurking around.

I just kinda wish I lived someplace bigger so I could meet some of y'all.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>



Dig deep enough, and you'll eventually find the skeleton


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Huh? Oh, we talking about the zoophilia users whom got permabanned? The amount of crap they spewed is insane. You're better off not knowing, to be honest, love.



but but... I's a curious kitty now...



Yakamaru said:


> Heh.
> 
> Anyways, change of topic.
> 
> How are you enjoying the forum so far? Met anyone interesting that you may talk to in a 101?



I am enjoying my time here as well! Lots of great furs to chat with


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well I'm very enjoying myself here, but I'm only on this chat most of this time


Hehe. Open Chat is good for casual conversations.



SashaBengal said:


> I am enjoying my time here as well! Lots of great furs to chat with


That's good to hear, love.


----------



## Earthbullet (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi new here, hows everyone doing tonight?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

Earthbullet said:


> Hi new here, hows everyone doing tonight?



Hiya! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Earthbullet said:


> Hi new here, hows everyone doing tonight?



Just here, making the short drive home.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Brb, traffic


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Earthbullet said:


> Hi new here, hows everyone doing tonight?


Hi, good


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

Earthbullet said:


> Hi new here, hows everyone doing tonight?


Ooking along.  Welcome.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Hmm. As long as nobody is hurting anyone I don't care. Take that how you want.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Hopefully not here.  I've enjoyed my stay since I first started lurking around.
> 
> I just kinda wish I lived someplace bigger so I could meet some of y'all.


It was just a site discussion on here. It was my fault for poking around in a place that clearly had a warning in the title. It just gave me a bad image in my head. They were just talking about something that happened, that's all. ^^

Oh. Same. ^^ I'm getting there though. 


Earthbullet said:


> Hi new here, hows everyone doing tonight?


Hello! Welcome!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Take that how you want.


Can I get a large coke and fries with that?


----------



## Earthbullet (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you for the welcomes everyone :3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Can I get a large coke and fries with that?


*gives him large coke and fries*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Back, had to deal with a truck convoy and traffic wanting to go faster than 80mph.



BahgDaddy said:


> Hmm. As long as nobody is hurting anyone I don't care.


Physical and mentally in my book.  Deal with that stuff enough as is.



Serin said:


> It was just a site discussion on here. It was my fault for poking around in a place that clearly had a warning in the title. It just gave me a bad image in my head. They were just talking about something that happened, that's all. ^^


Ah, enough said on that subject.  Had a couple of threads like that on other forums.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 4, 2018)

And good night everyone


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Back, had to deal with a truck convoy and traffic wanting to go faster than 80mph.
> 
> 
> Physical and mentally in my book.  Deal with that stuff enough as is.
> ...


Agreed. Anyways, how are you?


Earthbullet said:


> Thank you for the welcomes everyone :3


You're welcome. C:


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And good night everyone


Night!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Earthbullet said:


> Thank you for the welcomes everyone :3



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Earthbullet said:


> Thank you for the welcomes everyone :3



This is a pretty welcoming community.  Snack bar is on the left, bathroom is down the hallway second door on the right.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And good night everyone


Night, see ya later


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Earthbullet said:


> Hi new here, hows everyone doing tonight?


I have no idea what to do tonight, so I'm wandering around eating cookies.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And good night everyone


Night. Sleep well.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Agreed. Anyways, how are you?



Enjoying the start of sunset over the mesa's outside town.  How's your day been?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I have no idea what to do tonight, so I'm wandering around eating cookies.


Always a good strategy.  What kind?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

"And now, the weather forecast: "We are expecting a couple of inches of snow later this evening. Temperatures will lie around -15 to -25 degrees Celsius". Thank you, Ellie. And that concludes today's weather forecast".


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> "And now, the weather forecast: "We are expecting a couple of inches of snow later this evening. Temperatures will lie around -15 to -25 degrees Celsius". Thank you, Ellie. And that concludes today's weather forecast".



ick. no thank you! I will enjoy my sunshiney winter day of short sleeves!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Always a good strategy.  What kind?


Peanut butter cookies with Wilbur chocolate buds and the usual chocolate chip kind.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> ick. no thank you! I will enjoy my sunshiney winter day of short sleeves!


xD

All the sunshine. Quite frankly, I prefer the cold over the heat. Won't have to deal with bugs. Especially not mosquitoes. o.o


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Enjoying the start of sunset over the mesa's outside town.  How's your day been?


Pretty boring, although I prefer it that way. I did do some art earlier and I still feel like doing so but I don't know what to do.  *eats pizza*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> xD
> 
> All the sunshine. Quite frankly, I prefer the cold over the heat. Won't have to deal with bugs. Especially not mosquitoes. o.o



I don't like having to bundle up. Idk why, just don't


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> "And now, the weather forecast: "We are expecting a couple of inches of snow later this evening. Temperatures will lie around -15 to -25 degrees Celsius". Thank you, Ellie. And that concludes today's weather forecast".


Don’t know how you stand it.  I’m dreading flying to the U.K. this weekend, where it’s about 20-30 degrees C warmer than that but still freezing compared to what we have here.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Peanut butter cookies with Wilbur chocolate buds and the usual chocolate chip kind.


Double like.  

Dammit, now I want cookies


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Pretty boring, although I prefer it that way. I did do some art earlier and I still feel like doing so but I don't know what to do.  *eats pizza*



I have some to do tonight.  I managed to turn the tablet on at least lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Double like.
> 
> Dammit, now I want cookies



Unfortunately, a way to instantly transport cookies through computer screens is still in development. Have a virtual one *gives*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I don't like having to bundle up. Idk why, just don't


What about under a blanket? 



backpawscratcher said:


> Don’t know how you stand it.  I’m dreading flying to the U.K. this weekend, where it’s about 20-30 degrees C warmer than that but still freezing compared to what we have here.


I like having actual seasonal changes. During Summer it easily hits at some days 30 degrees C. During Winter we can in some instances hit -40C. 

Autumn's my favorite Season though. Not too cold, not too hot. No bugs.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What about under a blanket?



Heh under a blanket can be fun...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> "And now, the weather forecast: "We are expecting a couple of inches of snow later this evening. Temperatures will lie around -15 to -25 degrees Celsius". Thank you, Ellie. And that concludes today's weather forecast".



I'll take my palm trees and only 1 month of cool weather per year k thx


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I like having actual seasonal changes. During Summer it easily hits at some days 30 degrees C. During Winter we can in some instances hit -40C.


Your houses must be 75% wardrobe 

Coldest I’ve ever been was -18 on a trip to Vienna.  Can’t even imagine how cold -40 must feel.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Pretty boring, although I prefer it that way. I did do some art earlier and I still feel like doing so but I don't know what to do.  *eats pizza*



Not much else to do when your driving down the freeway.  Did get a good Pathfinder session today.  Now its head home, unpack, eat, and be bored.  Now I have a few ideas what you would do.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

You guys can keep your cold weather


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> "And now, the weather forecast: "We are expecting a couple of inches of snow later this evening. Temperatures will lie around -15 to -25 degrees Celsius". Thank you, Ellie. And that concludes today's weather forecast".


No complaints from me now.  We got into the high 40F today.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I have some to do tonight.  I managed to turn the tablet on at least lol


I turned mine off a little while ago. Haha. I have a ton of art I should be doing actually. 


Mudman2001 said:


> Not much else to do when your driving down the freeway.  Did get a good Pathfinder session today.  Now its head home, unpack, eat, and be bored.  Now I have a few ideas what you would do.


True. Other than watch out for idiots. >.> oh really? Nice. Sounds like fun! Boredom is most definitely not though. Really now? :0


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Autumn's the Season of rain. And I absolutely love rain. I can lie down and just listen to it.





I love snow, but I don't like the cold. Winter have its own charm: Cold, quiet, beautiful.
This is the song I have in my head whenever I stare on the cold wasteland:




With this scenery:







SashaBengal said:


> Heh under a blanket can be fun...


Definitely. And if the blanket's big enough for two people.. Well, can play Pokemon under it. :3



backpawscratcher said:


> Your houses must be 75% wardrobe
> 
> Coldest I’ve ever been was -18 on a trip to Vienna.  Can’t even imagine how cold -40 must feel.


Lol, nah. I only have three jackets: One a casual one, one for heavy Winter, and one in the middle. Underwear pants are a blessing. Don't have to wear two pair of pants at the same time. 



-..Legacy..- said:


> You guys can keep your cold weather


And we will keep it. :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

That snowy scene does look amazing, has to be said.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Autumn's the Season of rain. And I absolutely love rain. I can lie down and just listen to it.



Ooh, yes I love the sound of rain! But I prefer the spring or summer rain... Or the part of autumn where it hasn't started to get cold quite yet...



Yakamaru said:


> Definitely. And if the blanket's big enough for two people.. Well, can play Pokemon under it. :3



Right... play Pokemon... *hehe*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> True. Other than watch out for idiots. >.> oh really? Nice. Sounds like fun! Boredom is most definitely not though. Really now? :0



Oh I did watch out for them.  We have a small gaming group that meets up, and I should really get back to painting my 40k stuff.  And fair warning now, I'm a little bit of a "unclean" minded Wolf.



Serin said:


> I turned mine off a little while ago. Haha. I have a ton of art I should be doing actually.


Besides, sounds like you have to play catchup.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ooh, yes I love the sound of rain! But I prefer the spring or summer rain... Or the part of autumn where it hasn't started to get cold quite yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Right... play Pokemon... *hehe*


Yup. Pokemon. :3

Or can play something else. That works too.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup. Pokemon. :3
> 
> Or can play something else. That works too.



I'd be interested in your ideas. I'm sure you have a few of them...


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Oh I did watch out for them.  We have a small gaming group that meets up, and I should really get back to painting my 40k stuff.  And fair warning now, I'm a little bit of a "unclean" minded Wolf.
> 
> 
> Besides, sounds like you have to play catchup.


Oh good! Lol. Uhhmm. Well. I don't think you're the only one haha. 

I do. But most of it is for someone else whom I have to discuss details with. Lol. The rest of the art is just stuff I haven't finished or I don't feel like finishing yet. Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I'd be interested in your ideas. I'm sure you have a few of them...


Oh yes. :3


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Oh good! Lol. Uhhmm. Well. I don't think you're the only one haha.
> 
> I do. But most of it is for someone else whom I have to discuss details with. Lol. The rest of the art is just stuff I haven't finished or I don't feel like finishing yet. Lol



Lol, I know I’m not trust me.  And your not the only backed up on art.  Besides the 40k stuff, I really need to finish going through the photo’s of my last outing and see which ones I should put up.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Wow, didn’t know my mail could pile up like it did while I was gone.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

*wanders around doing Sergally stuff*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *wanders around doing Sergally stuff*


_pokes the sergal. Then throws down a cheese wedge trap_


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, I know I’m not trust me.  And your not the only backed up on art.  Besides the 40k stuff, I really need to finish going through the photo’s of my last outing and see which ones I should put up.


Well. I do feel like my art isn't good enough either. I have improved a lot actually! I just need to keep working on it


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Wow, didn’t know my mail could pile up like it did while I was gone.


It happens. Lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Well. I do feel like my art isn't good enough either. I have improved a lot actually! I just need to keep working on it



Just keep drawing.  It's one of those things that get much better with practice.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _pokes the sergal. Then throws down a cheese wedge trap_



I always thought Sergal’s we’re smarter than that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _pokes the sergal. Then throws down a cheese wedge trap_



You should know those don't work on the likes of me lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I always thought Sergal’s we’re smarter than that.



Sergal are honestly pretty naive per canon lol


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Well. I do feel like my art isn't good enough either. I have improved a lot actually! I just need to keep working on it


From what I seen in your avatar, your already coming along nicely as an artist.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Just keep drawing.  It's one of those things that get much better with practice.


It definitely does. I refused to accept that at first. But now I understand. In fact my art has improved pretty quickly with practice.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sergal are honestly pretty naive per canon lol


Honestly on my part, I don’t know a lot about them other your posts.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> From what I seen in your avatar, your already coming along nicely as an artist.


I actually have art way better than that now. Lol. I did that about a year ago. ^^ I realized that I needed better art apps too.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I actually have art way better than that now. Lol. I did that about a year ago. ^^ I realized that I needed better art apps too.


Not always true hun.  I’ve told several people that I still use a cheap point-and-shoot camera for my photography and they are amazed at them.  Sometimes it’s about how you use your tools to get the results that you want.  And of course a shit ton of practice.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Not always true hun.  I’ve told several people that I still use a cheap point-and-shoot camera for my photography and they are amazed at them.  Sometimes it’s about how you use your tools to get the results that you want.  And of course a shit ton of practice.


Well yes. But since I changed the apps, there's better tools available and ones that I have been looking for that previous ones haven't offered. The one I'm currently using, I'm in love with. It was recommended to me actually. ^^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Honestly on my part, I don’t know a lot about them other your posts.



Well, I'm pretty much the lone active Sergal.  I must do my species justice


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

ROOOOOOOOLL THE CHEEEEEESE!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I actually have art way better than that now. Lol. I did that about a year ago. ^^ I realized that I needed better art apps too.



What are you using, if you don't mind me asking?

I use Krita personally, and can't foresee finding its limitations anytime soon.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Well yes. But since I changed the apps, there's better tools available and ones that I have been looking for that previous ones haven't offered. The one I'm currently using, I'm in love with. It was recommended to me actually. ^^


Sweet! XD Then I can’t wait to see what art you put out...had to reword that so it didn’t sound pervy.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, I'm pretty much the lone active Sergal.  I must do my species justice


Then keep up the good work sir


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> What are you using, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I use Krita personally, and can't foresee finding its limitations anytime soon.


It's Medibang. I can't buy art programs. >.> and it's not that I don't want to. 


Mudman2001 said:


> Sweet! XD Then I can’t wait to see what art you put out...had to reword that so it didn’t sound pervy.


XD don't worry about it.


----------



## Maxxumus (Jan 4, 2018)

Takin a break from Rimworld. How's everyone been the past few days?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ROOOOOOOOLL THE CHEEEEEESE!


Its more fun to throw the cheese tho


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Maxxumus said:


> Takin a break from Rimworld. How's everyone been the past few days?


Doing good, my gaming group managed to get through 1 1/4 books for the Adventure Path we started.



Serin said:


> XD don't worry about it.


I kinda do, you remember that scene from Atlantis where the main character get all tonnage tide because of the “pretty girl”.  Yeah...I’m the same way with pretty Fox’s only without the filter.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Maxxumus said:


> Takin a break from Rimworld. How's everyone been the past few days?


Pretty good actually! ^^ and you?


Mudman2001 said:


> Doing good, my gaming group managed to get through 1 1/4 books for the Adventure Path we started.
> 
> 
> I kinda do, you remember that scene from Atlantis where the main character get all tonnage tide because of the “pretty girl”.  Yeah...I’m the same way with pretty Fox’s only without the filter.


I believe so. Haha. Oh ^^.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I believe so. Haha. Oh ^^.


Yup.  That’s why I have to be careful what I say.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> It's Medibang. I can't buy art programs. >.> and it's not that I don't want to.
> 
> XD don't worry about it.



Krita is free


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yup.  That’s why I have to be careful what I say.


>.< I see. ^^ some people do take it the wrong way though. So I understand.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Krita is free


Oh really? I'll take a look then haha. X) thank you


----------



## Maxxumus (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Pretty good actually! ^^ and you?
> 
> I believe so. Haha. Oh ^^.


Pretty alright. Pardon the Delay.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Maxxumus said:


> Pretty alright. Pardon the Delay.


That's good. Oh no it's fine. ^^


----------



## Maxxumus (Jan 4, 2018)

Anywhom, I'm tryin to fill time till a P&P Session with some Buddies starts, sooooo. Anything Interesting happen lately?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> >.< I see. ^^ some people do take it the wrong way though. So I understand.


And I would hate to see you leave again, I’ve enjoyed talking with you.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> And I would hate to see you leave again, I’ve enjoyed talking with you.


I won't be leaving again. Things have calmed down here so it's fine. I enjoyed talking with you too. ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Oh really? I'll take a look then haha. X) thank you


KRITA is a good program. And so is GIMP 2 from what I see.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I won't be leaving again. Things have calmed down here so it's fine. I enjoyed talking with you too. ^^


Good. I hate to see good furs bail just b/c of the actions of a few toxic individuals!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Krita can get things done easily.


----------



## 134 (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Krita can get things done easily.
> 
> View attachment 26132


I just don't understand how you created this wonder on Krita...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Nimilex said:


> I just don't understand how you created this wonder on Krita...



I haven't seen you for a hot minute.  How have you been?


----------



## 134 (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I haven't seen you for a hot minute.  How have you been?


Oh I'm fine thanks, I just discovered Telegram and met a lot with Furrys in germany. So the time I could spend on FAF shrinked were rapidly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Good. I hate to see good furs bail just b/c of the actions of a few toxic individuals!


FAF have a block function. People need to stop being afraid to use it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Nimilex said:


> Oh I'm fine thanks, I just discovered Telegram and meet a lot with Furrys in germany. So the time I could spend on FAF shrinked were rapidly.



Sounds like that meet ended up working well for you in the long run.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I won't be leaving again. Things have calmed down here so it's fine. I enjoyed talking with you too. ^^


That’s good to hear...on both parts XD



Yakamaru said:


> KRITA is a good program. And so is GIMP 2 from what I see.


I’ve tried GIMP before, felt like a weird mix of Fireworks 8 and CS


----------



## 134 (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sounds like that meet ended up working well for you in the long run.


Yes, since then it escalated very quick.  Today I paid the Confee for a small convention in July in germany.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Nimilex said:


> Yes, since then it escalated very quick.  Today I paid the Confee for a small convention in July in germany.


 Very cool!  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Nimilex said:


> Oh I'm fine thanks, I just discovered Telegram and met a lot with Furrys in germany. So the time I could spend on FAF shrinked were rapidly.


Good job, I’m happy for ya.



Nimilex said:


> Yes, since then it escalated very quick.  Today I paid the Confee for a small convention in July in germany.


Enjoy and take tons pics and make a lot of good memories.


----------



## 134 (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good job, I’m happy for ya.
> 
> 
> Enjoy and take tons pics and make a lot of good memories.


I'm thinking about doing a Vlog but I have lots of concerns about this Vlog Idea...


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> KRITA is a good program. And so is GIMP 2 from what I see.


Really? Huh. As long as it isn't pixel..I have no problems with pixel art but it's bothersome to zoom up on my art and see pixels..if you get what I mean. 


Telnac said:


> Good. I hate to see good furs bail just b/c of the actions of a few toxic individuals!


Yeah but it wasn't just toxic individuals ^^. 


Yakamaru said:


> FAF have a block function. People need to stop being afraid to use it.


I'm not afraid to use it. I'm too nice to be rude though. I have used the block button on plenty of people actually. 



Mudman2001 said:


> That’s good to hear...on both parts XD


Indeed. X)


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Krita can get things done easily.
> 
> View attachment 26132


:0 I can see that.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Really? Huh. As long as it isn't pixel..I have no problems with pixel art but it's bothersome to zoom up on my art and see pixels..if you get what I mean.



Depends on what resolution you're using, and what tools you use.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Depends on what resolution you're using, and what tools you use.


I know about the tools part, the resolution part no. I'm still new to this. Thanks for that


----------



## 134 (Jan 4, 2018)

@-..Legacy..- I promise you I will still post here


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I know about the tools part, the resolution part no. I'm still new to this. Thanks for that



I can use a 4K x 4K canvas, and you probably won't be able to zoom in far enough to see a pixel after upload.  

But, in the program, you zoom in to make a single pixel 6"x6" if you feel so inclined.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Nimilex said:


> @-..Legacy..- I promise you I will still post here



You're a happy soul, and fun to have around


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I can use a 4K x 4K canvas, and you probably won't be able to zoom in far enough to see a pixel after upload.
> 
> But, in the program, you zoom in to make a single pixel 6"x6" if you feel so inclined.


Every pixel has a place. Every pixel in its place..


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I can use a 4K x 4K canvas, and you probably won't be able to zoom in far enough to see a pixel after upload.
> 
> But, in the program, you zoom in to make a single pixel 6"x6" if you feel so inclined.


Ah. Yeah. I don't want pixels. Again, thank you. ^^ 


Rystren said:


> Every pixel has a place. Every pixel in its place..


XD


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

And I fucked that one up too


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey, it's Serin and Rystren!

How are you two?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Hey, it's Serin and Rystren!
> 
> How are you two?


Hi there. 
I am okay mostly


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> And I fucked that one up too


No. Lol. 


Ravofox said:


> Hey, it's Serin and Rystren!
> 
> How are you two?


HELLLOOO!! :0 it's been forever! 
I'm alright ^^ just trying to keep up with life, how are you?


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 4, 2018)

That good to hear! I'm good too, just a little bored.

Yes it has been a while, glad you two could drop in^^


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> That good to hear! I'm good too, just a little bored.
> 
> Yes it has been a while, glad you two could drop in^^


Ah boredom. Ugh. Lol

^^ yeah I plan on sticking around. I do know Ry has been here this entire time though. I'm the one who poofed. Lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 4, 2018)

Sometimes you just have to poof when life calls for it!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes you just have to poof when life calls for it!



Yep.  Especially if it's not a required appearance to avoid unneeded stress.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Only sometimes


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes you just have to poof when life calls for it!


Safer for your sanity that way.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes you just have to poof when life calls for it!


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes you just have to poof when life calls for it!


Yes. Sometimes. Lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


>



That scene is me at work


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's me at work




Haha same


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Haha same



How's the tigress tonight?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

You know crazy people think they're not crazy even though they're crazy, and not crazy people think they're crazy when they're not crazy, now isn't that crazy?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> How's the tigress tonight?


Not bad. Short work day today, and now getting ready for a big day at work tomorrow. Hbu, Mr. Sergal?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You know crazy people think they're not crazy even though they're crazy, and not crazy people think they're crazy when they're not crazy, now isn't that crazy?


Channeling your inner Chestshire Cat?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Not bad. Short work day today, and now getting ready for a big day at work tomorrow. Hbu, Mr. Sergal?



Enjoying a very relaxing night between here and discord servers


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats about*


Floating in what? Water? Air?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats about*


Teach me your floaty ways!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Floating in what? Water? Air?


Yes


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Yes



Technically if the air is humid, he can do both lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Technically if the air is humid, he can do both lol


You found my logic


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Enjoying a very relaxing night between here and discord servers



Lol discord discord discord. I had it once but didn't do much with it


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats about*


*boops da kitsune's snoot*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *boops da kitsune's snoot*


*gasps*
I've been booped


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Channeling your inner Chestshire Cat?



That's just me being NORMAAAAAAaaaaaaaallllllll


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *gasps*
> I've been booped


X3 *boops again*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> X3 *boops again*


*deeper gasps*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

*drinks a potato*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Lol discord discord discord. I had it once but didn't do much with it



We have some fun groups on there, without all the BS found in a lot of other places.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

*BOOPS EVERYONE*


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *deeper gasps*


XD 


Crimcyan said:


> *drinks a potato*


Eh?  *head tilt*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> We have some fun groups on there, without all the BS found in a lot of other places.



My server is very low on BS.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *BOOPS EVERYONE*


*Passes out*


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Hai not sure what to do on this site.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *Passes out*


*pokes*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> My server is very low on BS.



Your server is very low on people lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Your server is very low on people lol


It's the nice thing about private servers


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *BOOPS EVERYONE*


*boops back*


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 4, 2018)

Huh? What?

*Goes back to playing Breath of The Wild*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

*pulls another potato out of my backpack, but knocks over the backpack. A never ending stream of potatoes come out the back pack and start filling up the room*

OH GOD THE POTATOES ARE FILLING UP THE ROOM, HOW THE HELL ARE THERE SO MANY POTATOES


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> It's the nice thing about private servers



Yup, but I'm on several with 100+ members and absolutely zero drama at the same time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> Hai not sure what to do on this site.



Be weird. 



Rystren said:


> *Passes out*



Oops. 



-..Legacy..- said:


> Your server is very low on people lol



I have 16 members so far. It's growing, not dying, so I take that as confirmation that I'm not a complete jerk.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> Hai not sure what to do on this site.


Jump in and have fun


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yup, but I'm on several with 100+ members and absolutely zero drama at the same time.


Imma start drama with you


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

*watches all the potatoes fill the room* welp. Abandon ship.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yup, but I'm on several with 100+ members and absolutely zero drama at the same time.


Too many people for me


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Ah ok.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Eh?  *head tilt*


*shrugs shoulders* Its @Crimcyan, he does stuff like that all the time.


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Blows smoke at everyone


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You know crazy people think they're not crazy even though they're crazy, and not crazy people think they're crazy when they're not crazy, now isn't that crazy?



Reminds me of a scene from Alan Wake. Does anyone remember that game?  If you're not familiar with it, it is where you explore the world of a writer who's gone insane, and his insanity has mixed reality with the world of his most recent novel.  I had to look it up to get the exact dialogue but here's how it goes:
Alan Wake has just found his way out of a maze containing the dark presence.  Barry Wheeler, his manager, suddenly appears sitting on a car as Wake approaches the exit.

Barry: So you really are nuts, huh?  Let's face it, we always knew this was coming.
Alan: I guess.  But I actually feel pretty rational, all things considered.
Barry:  Crazy people don't know they're crazy.  That's why they're crazy!

Hehe ^-^, that last line makes me laugh every time.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Yep.  I blame it on his canadianess


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> *pulls another potato out of my backpack, but knocks over the backpack. A never ending stream of potatoes come out the back pack and start filling up the room*
> 
> OH GOD THE POTATOES ARE FILLING UP THE ROOM, HOW THE HELL ARE THERE SO MANY POTATOES



Just turn your house into a French fry factory.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 4, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> *drinks a potato*


So... vodka?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> So... vodka?



This woman has the right idea.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> So... vodka?


Nope just a raw potato that I put into a juicer


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Always blame canada. 
Kyles mom starts chamting wildly.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *shrugs shoulders* Its @Crimcyan, he does stuff like that all the time.


Well then. ^^ whatever helps him sleep at night.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

@-..Legacy..- & @BahgDaddy are gonna peer pressure me into their discord servers aren't they?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

lawdy, lawdy...!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> @-..Legacy..- & @BahgDaddy are gonna peer pressure me into their discord servers aren't they?



Not at all, they are friend's servers anyways.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> So... vodka?


I like the way you think


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> Always blame canada.
> Kyles mom starts chamting wildly.


Kyle's mom?


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> lawdy, lawdy...!


Dead.


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

As long as there's no chaser it should be fine.


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Yaaaaaaaaas XD kyles mom is a bitch


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Dead.



Who's dead?


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

I am on the inside.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

It's almost Friday, and that much closer to the weekend!


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Who's dead?


I am


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

I thought it was funny


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's almost Friday, and that much closer to the weekend!


Some of us work weekends.


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Whoop whoop.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's almost Friday, and that much closer to the weekend!


Yay. Work. :/


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Yay. Work. :/


I'll trade you jobs.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Yay. Work. :/



Yes, I work tomorrow as well, but it goes by quick knowing that my free time is coming to unwind completely.


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 4, 2018)

I didn't check FA for 14 hours and now I have 94 submissions to go through  I've never had more than 30 to check at one time.  Here we go, *inhales*


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I'll trade you jobs.


XD my job is most definitely not fun. You do not wanna trade. Lol. 


-..Legacy..- said:


> Yes, I work tomorrow as well, but it goes by quick knowing that my free time is coming to unwind completely.


True ^^ but I have to go to school. So I'm working Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Sunday I get off at 10 and then I get to go to school the next day.  the joys of life. But at least I'm getting paid


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I didn't check FA for 14 hours and now I have 94 submissions to go through  I've never had more than 30 to check at one time.  Here we go, *inhales*



I must need to follow more artists. I only get a couple a day. There aren't very many good feral artists.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I didn't check FA for 14 hours and now I have 94 submissions to go through  I've never had more than 30 to check at one time.  Here we go, *inhales*


*pats* good luck. O.O


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Lol Didn't notice like button till just now XDDDDD


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I didn't check FA for 14 hours and now I have 94 submissions to go through  I've never had more than 30 to check at one time.  Here we go, *inhales*



I never really bothered to use FA, only use it to commission people, so I have no submissions to go threw


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Submissions? Nandeska?


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

I wanna cry. I put my art away and now I wanna draw again. I've been doing this all day.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yes, I work tomorrow as well, but it goes by quick knowing that my free time is coming to unwind completely.


I have to see how bad the state of my store is in.  Then I get to know when and if my days off are.



connortheskunk said:


> I didn't check FA for 14 hours and now I have 94 submissions to go through  I've never had more than 30 to check at one time.  Here we go, *inhales*


Good luck man.  I need to clean mine out and find more artist I like.  Most of mine take a while or do limited numbers at a shot.



Serin said:


> XD my job is most definitely not fun. You do not wanna trade. Lol.
> 
> True ^^ but I have to go to school. So I'm working Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Sunday I get off at 10 and then I get to go to school the next day.  the joys of life. But at least I'm getting paid


You would be surprised.  I'm just glad that the days of full time work and full time school are over for me.  But the wonderful joys of getting paid kinda make up for it XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I wanna cry. I put my art away and now I wanna draw again. I've been doing this all day.



Did you draw your avatar?


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I have to see how bad the state of my store is in.  Then I get to know when and if my days off are.
> 
> 
> Good luck man.  I need to clean mine out and find more artist I like.  Most of mine take a while or do limited numbers at a shot.
> ...


Oh man. School is almost over for me and I am so excited for it. I'm sick of it. XD


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Did you draw your avatar?


Yes, but that was drawn about a year ago. My art is different now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 4, 2018)

Everyone have a good night!  

Dueces


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I wanna cry. I put my art away and now I wanna draw again. I've been doing this all day.


But doing what you love is fun till your hand starts to cramp lol.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Yes, but that was drawn about a year ago. My art is different now



Ah, it is cute tho.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Everyone have a good night!
> 
> Dueces


Night, sleep well


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Everyone have a good night!
> 
> Dueces


DONT DROWN IN THE POTATOES AS YOU SLEEP, THEY ARE STILL COMING OUT OF THE BAG


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Yes, but that was drawn about a year ago. My art is different now


You ever gonna put some up for us to see?


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Night, sleep well


Gn


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Everyone have a good night!
> 
> Dueces


Night! ^^


Electr0u said:


> But doing what you love is fun till your hand starts to cramp lol.


Yes however that doesn't happen to me. The reason why I've been back and forth with my art is because I haven't been able to draw. It's like drinking water. You drink water and then want more (especially if you're dehydrated).


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ah, it is cute tho.


Thank you ^^


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> You ever gonna put some up for us to see?


Eventually. I have one that I'm almost done with actually. XD I just gotta do the hair..it's my second fursona but I'm thinking about just mixing her with my first one but then I have to change markings and all that >.>


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

I'll have to figure out how to draw anthros at some point.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Eventually. I have one that I'm almost done with actually. XD I just gotta do the hair..it's my second fursona but I'm thinking about just mixing her with my first one but then I have to change markings and all that >.>


Play around tell your ready.  I enjoy seeing how artists grow in there abilities.  I’m sure she will look amazing when your done.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Anyone know who made this?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> I'll have to figure out how to draw anthros at some point.


Only if you fell that you want to, it’s not a requirement for being a furry.  The closest I come to that is painting Skaven back when I was in a Mordhiem League.


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Play around tell your ready.  I enjoy seeing how artists grow in there abilities.  I’m sure she will look amazing when your done.


^^ I'm just trying to find an ideal hair color. She looks a lot like my fox fursona


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Anyone know who made this?
> 
> View attachment 26139


Couldn't find the artist but found the owner


https://imgur.com/tecwN


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

I used to draw all the time still do every now And again. I just suck at cartoon animals sadly.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> ^^ I'm just trying to find an ideal hair color. She looks a lot like my fox fursona


My sona is technical “bald” per say, but could I suggest either a blue or red for her hair color?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

I wish this weekend was still days away


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I wish this weekend was still days away


That bad?


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> My sona is technical “bald” per say, but could I suggest either a blue or red for her hair color?


Blue could work, but at the same time her face is purple. I mean one of her eyes is blue but I have no idea  


Rystren said:


> I wish this weekend was still days away


Same. *cri*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> That bad?


My vacation ends this weekend


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Same. It's only been two weeks and it feels like it's been a month.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

I know the feeling, today was my last vacation day.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Well, I have to call it.  Night everyone.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 4, 2018)

Night


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Gn ppl found someone to rp with finally ttyl


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well, I have to call it.  Night everyone.


Goodnight ^^


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> Gn ppl found someone to rp with finally ttyl


Goodnight ^^ have fun


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Goodnight ^^ have fun


Hopefully lol


----------



## Serin (Jan 4, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> Hopefully lol


You will. ^^


----------



## Loffi (Jan 4, 2018)

That feel when you find a new TV series that you love, but never have time to watch it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Couldn't find the artist but found the owner
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/tecwN



Very good, thank you, I found the image and artist though them:

thanshuhai.deviantart.com: KAPE


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 4, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That feel when you find a new TV series that you love, but never have time to watch it.


Every. Time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

This is cute.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> This is cute.


Oh hey, there was an active user here I remember that had this as a profile picture.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh hey, there was an active user here I remember that had this as a profile picture.



Who? I just found this browsing Pinterest. (Which is weird website, IMO.)


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Who? I just found this browsing Pinterest. (Which is weird website, IMO.)


I hate Pinterest. Every time I find something interesting or useful, the link pinned is dead or is a store site.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Who? I just found this browsing Pinterest. (Which is weird website, IMO.)


Name starts with an "s". I can't remember the full name.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

Always like Tanidareal's stuff..


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I hate Pinterest. Every time I find something interesting or useful, the link pinned is dead or is a store site.



Yeah. Honestly the whole site reeks of image snitching.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Always like Tanidareal's stuff..


Omg that is gorgeous


----------



## Karatine (Jan 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Oh hey, there was an active user here I remember that had this as a profile picture.


Ah yes, I think they may have gotten banned.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Omg that is gorgeous



Yeah, I've noticed several top furry artists are either from Russia or Germany. Actually for that matter, Germany dishes out really good music, too - Schiller, Wolfshiem, etc.



Karatine said:


> Ah yes, I think they may have gotten banned.



Now I'm curious...


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Ah yes, I think they may have gotten banned.


*flops on* :0


----------



## Rystren (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> *flops on* :0


*flops on flopping fox*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

BOOM. Found the original art. neotheta.deviantart.com: Blue Wolf

The user it was made for got banned there, as well. Coincidence?


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *flops on flopping fox*


*is flopped on* o.o is this a furpile? *hugs da kitsune*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> *is flopped on* o.o is this a furpile? *hugs da kitsune*


*hugs da fox* it might be at some point


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *hugs da fox* it might be at some point


*hugs* I miss that. Even though I always missed them when they happened


----------



## Rystren (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> *hugs* I miss that. Even though I always missed them when they happened


Lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

Furpile! *hugs everyone*

Here. I want everyone to die of cuteness overload.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 5, 2018)

Marf marf marf :V


----------



## Rystren (Jan 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Marf marf marf :V


Woofer!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Woofer!



It is I!
Woofer! King of the wild frontier!

Not really xD


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Lol


Seriously though. Lol.


Mabus said:


> Marf marf marf :V


WOOFER! *flops on*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Always like Tanidareal's stuff..



Correction, sorry, that was someone called Tazihound. US. Haha. Tazihound on DeviantArt


----------



## Rystren (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> Seriously though. Lol.


It might have just become one. Lol


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> It might have just become one. Lol


Goooooood. Lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> Goooooood. Lol


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2018)

it's my birthday!

and so cold






it's so cold!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

Good morning,



Simo said:


> it's my birthday!
> 
> and so cold
> 
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## Telnac (Jan 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> it's my birthday!
> 
> and so cold
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!    I hope you have fun!


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> it's my birthday!
> 
> and so cold
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!
I was scheduled to be born January 11, but I started choking myself with the umbilical cord and I had to be born early, :3 ... classic


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Happy birthday!
> I was scheduled to be born January 11, but I started choking myself with the umbilical cord and I had to be born early, :3 ... classic



Why'd you do that!? Silly. 

I was born late because I was lazy. To this very day I sleep in constantly and am late everywhere.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> it's my birthday!
> 
> and so cold
> 
> ...



Happy birthday Simo!!


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2018)

Aw, geez, thanks all! One thing i seen...






but one goes on, ya gotta


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, thanks, y'all.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

I want to sleep, my eyes are closing themselves, and there isn't any lesson that I could sleep on it...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

After browsing a bunch of posts from last year, I'd say we're a lot calmer right now.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I want to sleep, my eyes are closing themselves, and there isn't any lesson that I could sleep on it...



I mean, you always could, I used to get away with falling asleep in class... Most of the time anyway. And, now that I've done it, I really wouldn't recommend it, 'cause it's a terrible habit to get into.

Then again, you said you want to learn, so just do your best and ask your teacher for notes and stuff after class, that's what they're there for, right?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Waiting for an artist to open commission feels like it takes much longer then it actually does..


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I mean, you always could, I used to get away with falling asleep in class... Most of the time anyway. And, now that I've done it, I really wouldn't recommend it, 'cause it's a terrible habit to get into.
> 
> Then again, you said you want to learn, so just do your best and ask your teacher for notes and stuff after class, that's what they're there for, right?


When I want to sleep, I usually wait for religion, technic or arts etc.


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Waiting for an artist to open commission feels like it takes much longer then it actually does..


Which artist is is?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Morning everyone.

@Simo Happy Birthday


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> it's my birthday!
> 
> and so cold
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday Simo!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> it's my birthday!
> 
> and so cold
> 
> ...


Happy skunkiness, you lovely little skunk you! <3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 5, 2018)

Happy Birthday Simo


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, geez, thanks all! One thing i seen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy birthday, Simo.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> it's my birthday!



Happy birthday!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> it's my birthday!
> 
> and so cold
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2031951176845814
			




 When the catnip hits to hard


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> it's my birthday!
> 
> and so cold
> 
> ...





Happy birthday!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 5, 2018)

Smells Like Teen Spirit autotuned to a major scale


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2031951176845814
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nyaa~~


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nyaa~~


Nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~~~


----------



## Rystren (Jan 5, 2018)

This day already feels like it will be short


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> This day already feels like it will be short



I'm already waiting to be released quietly early from work here.  Then it's time to play for a few days!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm already waiting to be released quietly early from work here.  Then it's time to play for a few days!


All the play, man! <3

Gotta do all the play you want!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> All the play, man! <3
> 
> Gotta do all the play you want!



I fully intend to lol


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 5, 2018)

@-..Legacy..- right now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Pretty much lol


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm already waiting to be released quietly early from work here.  Then it's time to play for a few days!


Lucky. They're telling us to be ready to come back to work on Sunday night. Bloody weather...


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 5, 2018)

someone needs to overlay the DDR arrows over that GIF.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I fully intend to lol


Good! :3



Magnavox said:


> someone needs to overlay the DDR arrows over that GIF.


I second this.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 5, 2018)

What even is going on


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What even is going on


Hahahahaha. xD

Welcome to Open Chat.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 5, 2018)

My school is a mess rn i stg


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


Don't worry about it. Lol. 


Simo said:


> it's my birthday!
> 
> and so cold
> 
> ...


Happy birthday ^^


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My school is a mess rn i stg


Yeah mine too


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

So what is love
So baby don't hurt me
Don't hurt me
No more~


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Which artist is is?


Userpage of MylaFox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Planning on getting a icon commission


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> This day already feels like it will be short


Don't say that  have fun today. Seriously.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Only a few more hours until "Sergal Unleashed" lol


----------



## Mabus (Jan 5, 2018)

*woofs all around the chat*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

So who's avi was this?


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *woofs all around the chat*


*fox barks at?* *uberboops*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 5, 2018)

I seriously don't care if it's true about Trump or not, why can't someone make me a Gorilla Channel?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 5, 2018)

*meows at everyone*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

*hugs the firewoofer*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *woofs all around the chat*


*woofs back*

Yer'a good woofer. :3


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *meows at everyone*


*boops* :0


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 5, 2018)

Its hot asf in this classroom but I don't feel like taking my hoodie off >_<


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Let the edge consume you


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Let the edge consume you


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Let the edge consume you


Thy edginess shall consume thine existence.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> *fox barks at?* *uberboops*



:0 *boops back*


-..Legacy..- said:


> *hugs the firewoofer*



Hugs!  *woofs at*



Yakamaru said:


> *woofs back*
> 
> Yer'a good woofer. :3


Thank you fellow woofer!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh god I have to finish a research paper that's due tomorrow and I want to do is sleep all day xD


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> :0 *boops back*


I has been booped! :0


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> I has been booped! :0


*boop*

Now *boops everyone else*

I feel better now


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *boop*
> 
> Now *boops everyone else*
> 
> I feel better now


O.O more boops! *boops back*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> O.O more boops! *boops back*


Lol, only fair XD

Back to work for me


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, only fair XD
> 
> Back to work for me


Awe. Work. Ugh. >.>


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> Awe. Work. Ugh. >.>


Depends on the work, no?

If work consists of playing with puppies and/or kittens.. Well. :3


----------



## Rystren (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Depends on the work, no?
> 
> If work consists of playing with puppies and/or kittens.. Well. :3


She's stuck with hoomans


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Depends on the work, no?
> 
> If work consists of playing with puppies and/or kittens.. Well. :3


Well true. If I was dealing with animals I would go to work every day :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> Well true. If I was dealing with animals I would go to work every day :3


Hehehe, yeah. All the animals.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello from sixth period study hall :/


----------



## Mabus (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello from the other siiiiiiiiiiiide~


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehehe, yeah. All the animals.


I would kill for a job like that. Lol. 


KiaraTC said:


> Hello from sixth period study hall :/


Hello ^^


Mabus said:


> Hello from the other siiiiiiiiiiiide~


HAI! *waves at*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Hello from the other siiiiiiiiiiiide~


----------



## Mabus (Jan 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


>



>.>
Im not ready


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Almost forgot to watch this today


----------



## Mabus (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> Awe. Work. Ugh. >.>



You have no idea the bs I deal with daily.


Yakamaru said:


> Depends on the work, no?
> 
> If work consists of playing with puppies and/or kittens.. Well. :3



Unfortunately, I run a cstore/gas station.  I keep thinking its time for something new.


KiaraTC said:


> Hello from sixth period study hall :/





Mabus said:


> Hello from the other siiiiiiiiiiiide~


*waves at both of them*  Sup guys?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh yeah.  Just got the discreet head of from the boss to clean up and sneak out.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 5, 2018)

@Simo Happy birthday! *boops*


Serin said:


> *flops on* :0


*flops on fox*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 5, 2018)

Found this brilliant masterpiece


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Finished my new fursona, what do you think of her design? It's part fox part house vent


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26174


This is me when yall get to all the booping and such lol

Oh and happy birthday @Simo!
Because I'm a dingus who forgot to say something sooner...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Finished my new fursona, what do you think of her design? It's part fox part house vent View attachment 26185


Brings out the real you.  Would boop you but all I have is a nostrils instead of a nose


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Finished my new fursona, what do you think of her design? It's part fox part house vent View attachment 26185


I honestly legitimately liked the glitched out one you were using earlier, but that works too. It's better than anything I've got ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I honestly legitimately liked the glitched out one you were using earlier, but that works too. It's better than anything I've got ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Someone was asking people to post thier furry vent art so I quickly drew this as a joke xD


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 5, 2018)

@Crimcyan 
what snapchat filter are you using?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> @Crimcyan
> what snapchat filter are you using?


To glitch out pictures I used this snorpey.github.io: Image Glitch Tool


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 5, 2018)

I was making a joke, 'cuz your an air vent an snapchat does that thing with the face.
Nevermind.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 5, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I honestly legitimately liked the glitched out one you were using earlier, but that works too. It's better than anything I've got ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


This could become a thing.  How do you fancy being part dragon, part front loading washing machine? 

OPEN FOR COMMISSIONS


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Some things just won't get clean.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Hello from the other siiiiiiiiiiiide~


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> You have no idea the bs I deal with daily.


I do not, however I work in a fast food restaurant. ^^' 


Karatine said:


> @Simo Happy birthday! *boops*
> 
> *flops on fox*


I have been flopped on!  *boops katkat* :3


Crimcyan said:


> Finished my new fursona, what do you think of her design? It's part fox part house vent View attachment 26185


Yes. XD


----------



## Hotshork (Jan 5, 2018)

Hai!


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hotshork said:


> Hai!


Hello! C:


----------



## Karatine (Jan 5, 2018)

@Serin *pokes*
what does MFS mean?


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Karatine said:


> @Serin *pokes*
> what does MFS mean?


X3 it's my signature. Madam Foxu Serin


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Finished my new fursona, what do you think of her design? It's part fox part house vent View attachment 26185



Umm. You are very odd.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

Hotshork said:


> Hai!


Hi


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

@Mudman2001 here. Lol. The quality is a lot better on my computer >.> I need to fix that..


----------



## Hotshork (Jan 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Umm. You are very odd.



He's creative tho.


----------



## Hotshork (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> @Mudman2001 here. Lol. The quality is a lot better on my computer >.> I need to fix that..



You're pretty!


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hotshork said:


> You're pretty!


Thank you! ^^ this is actually my second sona c:


----------



## Hotshork (Jan 5, 2018)

This is me!


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hotshork said:


> This is me!View attachment 26190


Beautiful! I love how the colors complement each other. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Hotshork said:


> This is me!View attachment 26190


HNNNGGGGGG.

Redhead sharks..


----------



## Hotshork (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> Beautiful! I love how the colors complement each other. :3



Thank you!   I don't have blue skin but the rest is close enough lol


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hotshork said:


> Thank you!   I don't have blue skin but the rest is close enough lol


You're welcome x) oh really? What's your skin color instead of the blue?


----------



## Hotshork (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> You're welcome x) oh really? What's your skin color instead of the blue?



Tanned of course!


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hotshork said:


> Tanned of course!


Ohhh. I thought you meant that the color of your (shark) skin was supposed to be like a different color. For example, pink. Haha. I get you now ^^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> @Mudman2001 here. Lol. The quality is a lot better on my computer >.> I need to fix that..



Looks like you did pretty good regardless!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> @Mudman2001 here. Lol. The quality is a lot better on my computer >.> I need to fix that..


1. Purrfect 2. Always better than mine (I don't draw)



Hotshork said:


> This is me!View attachment 26190


1. Purrfect too 2. Always better than mine too ( I don't draw)


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

*flops down on the floor* I'm done.



Serin said:


> @Mudman2001 here. Lol. The quality is a lot better on my computer >.> I need to fix that..


Nice, she a beauty.  
And I understand the pain of fast food work.  I was a line cook for 3 years at a truck stop.



Hotshork said:


> This is me!View attachment 26190


Welcome aboard.  It nice to see a lovely shark swimming around here.



Yakamaru said:


> HNNNGGGGGG.
> 
> Redhead sharks..


I know, I understand, just don't make me pull out the hose.


----------



## Maxxumus (Jan 5, 2018)

Afternoooon Peeps. Oh shit, Wonderful Art, Hello.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Here’s my reference sheet, wait for stuff to come in so I have something smaller to share.



Oh, not my art.  Done by @6yndybell on her sfw side.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Maxxumus said:


> Afternoooon Peeps. Oh shit, Wonderful Art, Hello.


Afternoon, just got off work.  All the wonderful art they have been posting today is great.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Fuck hep A/B travel shots, been super sick beacuse of them the whole day...

But now I atleast know I'm safe to go to a furcon.....


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Fuck hep A/B travel shots, been super sick beacuse of them the whole day...
> 
> But now I atleast know I'm safe to go to a furcon.....



Please tell me it because of travel...


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Please tell me it because of travel...


I pretty much... I was supposed to go to mexico but I had to cancel so I took the shots for no reason now..


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I pretty much... I was supposed to go to mexico but I had to cancel so I took the shots for no reason now..


Understand, if you do get the chance to go later on be safe and stay away from any “Boys Town’s”.  It’s nice to visit depending on where you go but all I’ve done is boarder hoping for day trips.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Understand, if you do get the chance to go later on be safe and stay away from any “Boys Town’s”.  It’s nice to visit depending on where you go but all I’ve done is boarder hoping for day trips.


I've been there a bunch of times, this was supposed to be my first time to Cancun but school got in the way. I usually go to mazatlan


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I pretty much... I was supposed to go to mexico but I had to cancel so I took the shots for no reason now..



Save those records.  Never know when you might need to avoid taking them again later.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I've been there a bunch of times, this was supposed to be my first time to Cancun but school got in the way. I usually go to mazatlan


Never been that far south, but I’ve seen the pictures.  I’ve been to Nuevo Laredo and Juarez a few times, but with how it’s been the last few years I don’t even stick around downtown El Paso after dark if I can.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

El Paso is such a dirty place


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Save those records.  Never know when you might need to avoid taking them again later.


YOUR NOT MY DAD!!!!
Yeah, I'll be sure to save the records.

... I wonder if furcons will require shots to be able to enter them beacuse they already had the hiv testing at them...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> El Paso is such a dirty place


Either a former local, like me, or were stationed there.  Just depends what parts you go to, I stay in NE or parts of the Westside when I’m down there.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

I just drove through it on 10.  Trash was blowing all over the highway starting 3 miles out.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Downtown and around.  Most of that is from across the river.  It like any other city, good and bad places.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Yep


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Fuck hep A/B travel shots, been super sick beacuse of them the whole day...
> 
> But now I atleast know I'm safe to go to a furcon.....



Your fursona looks very airy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2018)

I learned something about a specific organic peanut butter I enjoy. Turns out, the creater made his first ever batch in a cement mixer. Now how about that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> El Paso is such a dirty place


Mate. Your house is a dirty place. You should clean. :V

Especially under the top floor dresser, under the living room 2nd couch and behind the refrigerator.


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 5, 2018)

A black cat with two tails walks in. Hi ppls


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Mate. Your house is a dirty place. You should clean. :V
> 
> Especially under the top floor dresser, under the living room 2nd couch and behind the refrigerator.



It might be.  I sold the Victorian back in July, and it might have nasty people living in it lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 5, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> A black cat with two tails walks in. Hi ppls


Which one is a lie and which one is true?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It might be.  I sold the Victorian back in July, and it might have nasty people living in it lol


Good. The Victorian didn't fit the living room, hun.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Electr0u said:


> A black cat with two tails walks in. Hi ppls


Sup


----------



## Serin (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Looks like you did pretty good regardless!


Thank you! I always feel like my art isn't good enough >~<


Black Burn said:


> 1. Purrfect 2. Always better than mine (I don't draw)


Awe. But at least try? 


Mudman2001 said:


> *flops down on the floor* I'm done.
> 
> 
> Nice, she a beauty.
> And I understand the pain of fast food work.  I was a line cook for 3 years at a truck stop.


I am on break. *quickly typing*
thank you! ^^
yeaaahhhhh it's definitely not fun but I'm dealing with it for now. I have future plans so it's helping me. 


Mudman2001 said:


> Here’s my reference sheet, wait for stuff to come in so I have something smaller to share.
> View attachment 26192
> Oh, not my art.  Done by @6yndybell on her sfw side.


Love it. ^^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> Thank you! I always feel like my art isn't good enough >~<



It's plenty good, trust me.  Sometimes we are our own worst critics.  I have a lot of pieces I have regret about, but the recipients loved them to death.  It's all about perspective.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Serin said:


> Thank you! I always feel like my art isn't good enough >~<
> 
> Awe. But at least try?
> 
> ...


Go and enjoy your break hun, you don't get many and Fridays were always a pain.  I'm still planning mine, just don't know where to head to fully yet.  Glad you love it.
Now go sit and grab a bite or relax for a few.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 5, 2018)

What if North Korea tell the president that they will stop building nukes if he stops sucking dicks?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So what is love
> So baby don't hurt me
> Don't hurt me
> No more~



That's one way to re-purpose floppy disk drives!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I just drove through it on 10.  Trash was blowing all over the highway starting 3 miles out.


What you doin' in my state?!


----------



## Toast and Pacu531 (Jan 5, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> What if North Korea tell the president that they will stop building nukes if he stops sucking dicks?


That would be funny lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> What you doin' in my state?!



Trying to leave actually lol.  18 hours of I-10 is soul crushing lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> What you doin' in my state?!





 
what are you doing in my swamp?!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Trying to leave actually lol.  18 hours of I-10 is soul crushing lol


If only El Paso wasn't like 13 hours away XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> If only El Paso wasn't like 13 hours away XD



I drove the whole thing, and had to stop for a nap after SA.  It was sooooo boring lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I drove the whole thing, and had to stop for a nap after SA.  It was sooooo boring lol


Whaaaaat!!!! You so should have told me you were somewhat closeby!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> What if North Korea tell the president that they will stop building nukes if he stops sucking dicks?


I wonder if Hillary would cough up 30k+ emails and Benghazi apology letters..


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> El Paso is such a dirty place



Aww, you could have visited my uncle-cousin.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Whaaaaat!!!! You so should have told me you were somewhat closeby!



That was in 2009 lol.  I didn't know the bun at the time


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

I just woke up and tried to get up but I fell into a book shelf.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I just woke up and tried to get up but I fell into a book shelf.


You're a vent. You don't fall. 

I call bullshit!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Trying to leave actually lol.  18 hours of I-10 is soul crushing lol


So is the 15 hours for 287 and I-45 back to my folks place in East Texas.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You're a vent. You don't fall.
> 
> I call bullshit!


He can if his screws are loose


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That was in 2009 lol.  I didn't know the bun at the time


OH I thought you were driving today! XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> OH I thought you were driving today! XD



Hell no lol.  I'm all kinds of comfy lazing around the house right now lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You're a vent. You don't fall.
> 
> I call bullshit!


oh no! 
I've been caught!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hell no lol.  I'm all kinds of comfy lazing around the house right now lol


^ Yes. and I am lazing around on your couch. I found a couple pennies and cheetos between the pillows. Dude, you should probably clean your coaches. o.o


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ Yes. and I am lazing around on your couch. I found a couple pennies and cheetos between the pillows. Dude, you should probably clean your coaches. o.o



I haz no coaches lol.  I have a sectional couch though, with a built-in chaise that I'm currently occupying


----------



## Rant (Jan 5, 2018)

Why the flapjack can't I upload a freaking picture on the fourms? No matter how many times I " choose a file" it keeps saying nothing chosen!!! 

I wanted to show off the room I painted...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2018)

Rant said:


> Why the flapjack can't I upload a freaking picture on the fourms? No matter how many times I " choose a file" it keeps saying nothing chosen!!!
> 
> I wanted to show off the room I painted...


I had that issue last night. I just used imgur instead to get around it!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> oh no!
> I've been caught!


Crim, your avatar........ lmao


----------



## Rant (Jan 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I had that issue last night. I just used imgur instead to get around it!


I guess I have no choice but to do that. I just hate the extra steps


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Rant said:


> Why the flapjack can't I upload a freaking picture on the fourms? No matter how many times I " choose a file" it keeps saying nothing chosen!!!
> 
> I wanted to show off the room I painted...



Yeah, I had a similar issue earlier with an image I had used before.  I just gave up and tried later


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Rant said:


> Why the flapjack can't I upload a freaking picture on the fourms? No matter how many times I " choose a file" it keeps saying nothing chosen!!!
> 
> I wanted to show off the room I painted...


File size is too big for the small forum OwO



aloveablebunny said:


> Crim, your avatar........ lmao


I'm a strong independent fox house vent and I dont need no sass


----------



## Rant (Jan 5, 2018)

This has been months in the making, this wall had serious water damage and I couldn't paint til they fixed it. The white is the original brick! The blue is 100+ year old cement plaster shit that's too much effort to take down.

Edit:I put all the pics on this post


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

That's definitely 1900's.  I had the same gunstock oak molding and cornices


----------



## Rant (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's definitely 1900's.  I had the same gunstock oak molding and cornices


The building is 200yr, it partly burned down in the 20s, all the others burned completely down. The crawl above the kitchen still has smoke damage and all the doors with original metal face plates are heat damaged! The floor is not my favorite, some fuckwit in the 80s nailed it over carpet. Basically making a bug highway


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Rant said:


> The building is 200yr, it partly burned down in the 20s, all the others burned completely down. The crawl above the kitchen still has smoke damage and all the doors with original metal face plates are heat damaged! The floor is not my favorite, some fuckwit in the 80s nailed it over carpet. Basically making a bug highway



I'm familiar with the joy of prior owners thinking they were bob vila lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> File size is too big for the small forum OwO
> 
> 
> I'm a strong independent fox house vent and I dont need no sass







Now just swap out "Dogs" with "Foxxos", and you're all set. 

I am too lazy to edit audio. Sue me.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 5, 2018)

I think the headache finally hit the road


----------



## Rant (Jan 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I think the headache finally hit the road


No I'm still here.


----------



## Rant (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm familiar with the joy of prior owners thinking they were bob vila lol


Next project is to build a ladder to the library loft up there, like one that's sunk into the wall or one that sticks out and can be used as shelves too


----------



## Rystren (Jan 5, 2018)

Rant said:


> No I'm still here.


 I mean an actual headache


----------



## Toast and Pacu531 (Jan 5, 2018)

Haha bro I getcha


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Jan 5, 2018)

who wants to make me free art ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)


----------



## Maxxumus (Jan 6, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I mean an actual headache


Ugh, I had a Shitty headache most of the day as well. I mean, I also Kept looking at a Bright Screen while it was going on, Which, Not the Smartest Idea, but still, I feel ya man.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 6, 2018)

Maxxumus said:


> Ugh, I had a Shitty headache most of the day as well. I mean, I also Kept looking at a Bright Screen while it was going on, Which, Not the Smartest Idea, but still, I feel ya man.


Sub migraine food headache. Its been a while since I've had one


----------



## beepbeepwolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Wolfo bounces into this chat! Hi everyone!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

beepbeepwolf said:


> Wolfo bounces into this chat! Hi everyone!


Wadduppppppp


----------



## beepbeepwolf (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Wadduppppppp


AHHHH BUG *shreeks and hides under the covers*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Never mind then, I guess I'll just go... ;<


----------



## Serin (Jan 6, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's plenty good, trust me.  Sometimes we are our own worst critics.  I have a lot of pieces I have regret about, but the recipients loved them to death.  It's all about perspective.


Thank you :3 I try a little too hard and end up hurting myself in the process. I have tons of art that I literally am not a fan of and kinda pushed to the side. 


Mudman2001 said:


> Go and enjoy your break hun, you don't get many and Fridays were always a pain.  I'm still planning mine, just don't know where to head to fully yet.  Glad you love it.
> Now go sit and grab a bite or relax for a few.


Yeah that's true. Although my state does require, by law to give out 10 and 30 minute breaks. Fridays are. I just cleaned my lobby and someone spilled soda everywhere. Lol. My future is a bit scrambled but a few things are set.


----------



## Serin (Jan 6, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I think the headache finally hit the road


*tackles* nooooOOOOOoooO! No headaches for you. 


MadKiyo said:


> Never mind then, I guess I'll just go... ;<


Don't leave!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

How do people manage to have normal conversations? I either get bored or tick people off. 

Me: HI!
Person: *bitchslap*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Serin said:


> Don't leave!



But they all run away


----------



## Serin (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How do people manage to have normal conversations? I either get bored or tick people off.
> 
> Me: HI!
> Person: *bitchslap*


Weellll. Depends on what you say. Or they're just in a mood? Dunno.


MadKiyo said:


> But they all run away


:< awe. But you're a nice bug. As long as you don't crawl into my ear...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Serin said:


> :< awe. But you're a nice bug. As long as you don't crawl into my ear...



Eugh, I ain't going in people's ears. Horror movies are full of lies! We just want to eat and fly around bright objects.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How do people manage to have normal conversations? I either get bored or tick people off.
> 
> Me: HI!
> Person: *bitchslap*


Mine always tail off into awkward silences rather than have proper endings, until one or other participant decides enough is enough and goes “OK then. Bye”.  I’m not sure if it’s me or just part of being English.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Eugh, I ain't going in people's ears. Horror movies are full of lies! We just want to eat and fly around bright objects.



I'm a bright object.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm a bright object.


What are you trying to say


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Mine always tail off into awkward silences rather than have proper endings, until one or other participant decides enough is enough and goes “OK then. Bye”.  I’m not sure if it’s me or just part of being English.



Yeah, I've never been of fan of people's tendency to try to fill all the empty space with words. People seem unable to simply enjoy each other's presence. 



Serin said:


> Weellll. Depends on what you say. Or they're just in a mood? Dunno.
> 
> :< awe. But you're a nice bug. As long as you don't crawl into my ear...



Maybe I should stop accosting random strangers.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> What are you trying to say



I'm saying I'm a bright object.


----------



## Serin (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I've never been of fan of people's tendency to try to fill all the empty space with words. People seem unable to simply enjoy each other's presence.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should stop accosting random strangers.


>.> if you feel like you seem that way I guess? I don't get that vibe. 


MadKiyo said:


> Eugh, I ain't going in people's ears. Horror movies are full of lies! We just want to eat and fly around bright objects.


Oh good. ^^ then no problem!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I've never been of fan of people's tendency to try to fill all the empty space with words. People seem unable to simply enjoy each other's presence.


Yeah, that’s part of being English too.  We say any old shit just to avoid silence.  It’s either that or try and pretend to read something to avoid any communication whatsoever


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

Serin said:


> >.> if you feel like you seem that way I guess? I don't get that vibe.
> 
> Oh good. ^^ then no problem!



Oh good! *is glad there's someone he doesn't freak out*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm saying I'm a bright object.


I'm not convinced as my insect hardwiring does not detect this.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, that’s part of being English too.  We say any old shit just to avoid silence.  It’s either that or try and pretend to read something to avoid any communication whatsoever



Ha. Here, I'm always amazed at how fast people in the grocery store suddenly REALLY NEED to closely examine the nearest shelf items if you even glance there way. 

Me: *makes eye contact*
Person: *WHOA LOOK AT THIS CHERRY PUMPKIN FLAVORED HAMBURGER HELPER*


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Ayo


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> Ayo



Aye


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ha. Here, I'm always amazed at how fast people in the grocery store suddenly REALLY NEED to closely examine the nearest shelf items if you even glance there way.
> 
> Me: *makes eye contact*
> Person: *WHOA LOOK AT THIS CHERRY PUMPKIN FLAVORED HAMBURGER HELPER*


Yeah, but to be fair who wouldn’t be mesmerised by such a delicacy? 

I’m a great one for accidentally blanking people.  It’s not that my eyesight is really terrible, more that I subconsciously avoid making eye contact to such an extent that I won’t even glance at peoples’s faces as they walk towards me.  There are several people in our area that refuse to speak to me now, thinking I’m really rude.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I've never been of fan of people's tendency to try to fill all the empty space with words. People seem unable to simply enjoy each other's presence.


I hate awkward small talk. I either prefer a good conversation, or silence.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, but to be fair who wouldn’t be mesmerised by such a delicacy?
> 
> I’m a great one for accidentally blanking people.  It’s not that my eyesight is really terrible, more that I subconsciously avoid making eye contact to such an extent that I won’t even glance at peoples’s faces as they walk towards me.  There are several people in our area that refuse to speak to me now, thinking I’m really rude.



Yeah, that's "socially awkward." A lot of social awkwardness is just people who are irritated by everyone else's ideas of social interaction. 

Eye contact is interesting. Some cultures permit more eye contact than others. In the US in seems about 3 seconds, look at something else, look back again. If I'm feeling assertive, and I do a lot, I'll maintain eye contact constantly to assert myself. If I'm feeling normal, I'll barely glance at the other person. 



aloveablebunny said:


> I hate awkward small talk. I either prefer a good conversation, or silence.



Yeah, I think people don't appreciate a good silence. Helps me get my thoughts together. Otherwise I'm just running my mouth. If you start talking about the weather and what you had for breakfast I'm gonna die.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, that's "socially awkward." A lot of social awkwardness is just people who are irritated by everyone else's ideas of social interaction.
> 
> Eye contact is interesting. Some cultures permit more eye contact than others. In the US in seems about 3 seconds, look at something else, look back again. *If I'm feeling assertive, and I do a lot, I'll maintain eye contact constantly to assert myself.* If I'm feeling normal, I'll barely glance at the other person.


That actually sounds really sexy.  Do you growl while you do it? 

*fans self*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, that's "socially awkward." A lot of social awkwardness is just people who are irritated by everyone else's ideas of social interaction.
> 
> Eye contact is interesting. Some cultures permit more eye contact than others. In the US in seems about 3 seconds, look at something else, look back again. If I'm feeling assertive, and I do a lot, I'll maintain eye contact constantly to assert myself. If I'm feeling normal, I'll barely glance at the other person.
> 
> ...



My previous two jobs were customer-facing and so awkward small talk happened all the time. Sometimes people have a hard time taking social cues as to when they should just shut the hell up and let me do my job lol.

Don't get me wrong, I like a good lighthearted chat. I also just can't fill every bit of space with words.

Luckily at my current job, it is not customer-facing and so small talk is almost non-existent


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

Then there's me who never talks in person beacuse people piss me off, and I don't feel like dealing with them


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, but to be fair who wouldn’t be mesmerised by such a delicacy?
> 
> I’m a great one for accidentally blanking people.  It’s not that my eyesight is really terrible, more that I subconsciously avoid making eye contact to such an extent that I won’t even glance at peoples’s faces as they walk towards me.  There are several people in our area that refuse to speak to me now, thinking I’m really rude.



Interesting...

It's uncomfortable for me to hold eye contact for long periods of time, unless I am in a really heated or passionate discussion. I feel like longer than 5 seconds at a time and you're trying to steal my soul!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Interesting...
> 
> It's uncomfortable for me to hold eye contact for long periods of time, unless I am in a really heated or passionate discussion. I feel like longer than 5 seconds at a time and you're trying to steal my soul!


I can do eye contact easily enough when I’m speaking to people, but have an aversion to looking at strangers.  It’s definitely a hangover from my younger years.  As a teenager I used to look at the floor all the time when walking, due to lack of confidence.  That disappeared after I came out, but even as I now walk face up and forward I cannot look at people directly unless I already know who they are. 

For the same reason I absolutely hate walking into a pub or restaurant on my own, even if I’m going there to meet friends.  I’d have to scan the room in order to find my group, and that scares the shit out of me.  Fine walking in with others, even just one other.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi everyone


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Hi everyone


**charges across room, takes running leap, wraps arms around Telnac, gurgles happily**

I’m doing the cleaning.  What you up to?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

Why have I only just found this?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 6, 2018)

Good afternoon


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Good morning from parts


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 6, 2018)

Serin said:


> But at least try?


I tried, but I just don't like it


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I hate awkward small talk. I either prefer a good conversation, or silence.


Just being able to sit and enjoy those your with is alway better than awkward small talk.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Alright, I’m off to work.  Everyone enjoy you day.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Why have I only just found this?


Got more of that shit around Youtube, bro. xD

A looooot of it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I think people don't appreciate a good silence. Helps me get my thoughts together. Otherwise I'm just running my mouth. If you start talking about the weather and what you had for breakfast I'm gonna die.



Weather is about half of what I talk about all day, and I don't talk much. But then again, it usually isn't small talk in my case.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks, everyone for all the nice birthday wishes! Had a great night, got a bit crazy, but why not? 

Spent the actual day...er...doing pup stuff in my latex pup suit. What an oddly relaxing feeling, that is. Almost like a full body massage. Feels so much nicer to wear, than a fursuit, as the inside of 'fur' is kinda like a burlap bag. They need to make two-sided fur, so the inside feels fluffy, too : P

But just relaxing again today; have to venture out on the freezing cold for groceries...brrr...but I'm tired of Ramen, and I'm outta soda!!!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks, everyone for all the nice birthday wishes! Had a great night, got a bit crazy, but why not?
> 
> Spent the actual day...er...doing pup stuff in my latex pup suit. What an oddly relaxing feeling, that is. Almost like a full body massage. Feels so much nicer to wear, than a fursuit, as the inside of 'fur' is kinda like a burlap bag. They need to make two-sided fur, so the inside feels fluffy, too : P
> 
> But just relaxing again today; have to venture out on the freezing cold for groceries...brrr...but I'm tired of Ramen, and I'm outta soda!!!


Lol, the key thing is that you had fun.  Just make sure to bundle up, don't want you turning into a skunksicle on us.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks, everyone for all the nice birthday wishes! Had a great night, got a bit crazy, but why not?
> 
> Spent the actual day...er...doing pup stuff in my latex pup suit. What an oddly relaxing feeling, that is. Almost like a full body massage. Feels so much nicer to wear, than a fursuit, as the inside of 'fur' is kinda like a burlap bag. They need to make two-sided fur, so the inside feels fluffy, too : P
> 
> But just relaxing again today; have to venture out on the freezing cold for groceries...brrr...but I'm tired of Ramen, and I'm outta soda!!!


Headspace time!!  Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

I accidentally typed 'f' into the google search bar and it came up with an article about the end of the world as one of the first results. The news in a nutshell I guess.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks, everyone for all the nice birthday wishes! Had a great night, got a bit crazy, but why not?
> 
> Spent the actual day...er...doing pup stuff in my latex pup suit. What an oddly relaxing feeling, that is. Almost like a full body massage. Feels so much nicer to wear, than a fursuit, as the inside of 'fur' is kinda like a burlap bag. They need to make two-sided fur, so the inside feels fluffy, too : P
> 
> But just relaxing again today; have to venture out on the freezing cold for groceries...brrr...but I'm tired of Ramen, and I'm outta soda!!!



Dang it, I missed that. Happy yester-birthday


----------



## Telnac (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> **charges across room, takes running leap, wraps arms around Telnac, gurgles happily**
> 
> I’m doing the cleaning.  What you up to?


Ack!  Tacklehug!  
I’m doing good. I stayed in a hotel in San Diego, near the only gun store in all of CA that carries the 7.62x54R VEPR I ordered 2 months ago. It opens in a hour and soon it’ll be in my hands...!  I can’t wait!   CA doesn’t make gun ownership easy!


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Headspace time!!  Glad you enjoyed it



Yeah, it was very soothing, really. Odd phrase, head-space', as in those times when one forgets oneself, and for a time, seem to become something else. In ways, it's almost even like 'body-space' time, as well, curious feeling. Really, it's what got me into the whole furry thing, in the first place.

Well, survived the four blocks walk to Safeway and back, but brrrrrrr....maybe 5f/-15c and windy here.

Got a (small) pork tenderloin, a few pounds of carrots, an onion, herbs, will make a fancy split pea soup...good thing to cook slowly on a cold day.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Ack!  Tacklehug!
> I’m doing good. I stayed in a hotel in San Diego, near the only gun store in all of CA that carries the 7.62x54R VEPR I ordered 2 months ago. It opens in a hour and soon it’ll be in my hands...!  I can’t wait!   CA doesn’t make gun ownership easy!


A 7.62x54R VEPR eh?  Um....very nice.....

(someone help me out here.  I haven't a clue what he's talking about)


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> A 7.62x54R VEPR eh?  Um....very nice.....
> 
> (someone help me out here.  I haven't a clue what he's talking about)



I _think_ it's some kind of high-tech adjustable, vibrating memory foam mattress.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> I _think_ it's some kind of high-tech adjustable, vibrating memory foam mattress.


Then it is indeed an excellent purchase!

@Telnac post us a pic when you receive the hardware


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks, everyone for all the nice birthday wishes! Had a great night, got a bit crazy, but why not?
> 
> Spent the actual day...er...doing pup stuff in my latex pup suit. What an oddly relaxing feeling, that is. Almost like a full body massage. Feels so much nicer to wear, than a fursuit, as the inside of 'fur' is kinda like a burlap bag. They need to make two-sided fur, so the inside feels fluffy, too : P
> 
> But just relaxing again today; have to venture out on the freezing cold for groceries...brrr...but I'm tired of Ramen, and I'm outta soda!!!


Great if it was great


----------



## Telnac (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Then it is indeed an excellent purchase!
> 
> @Telnac post us a pic when you receive the hardware


*Lol* will certainly do!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

The best thing ever just happened.....thanks indirectly to Donald Trump 

www.pscp.tv: Vice News @vicenews


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Weather is about half of what I talk about all day, and I don't talk much. But then again, it usually isn't small talk in my case.



You mean meteorology?



backpawscratcher said:


> That actually sounds really sexy.  Do you growl while you do it?
> 
> *fans self*



Maybe I would... for you. 



aloveablebunny said:


> My previous two jobs were customer-facing and so awkward small talk happened all the time. Sometimes people have a hard time taking social cues as to when they should just shut the hell up and let me do my job lol.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like a good lighthearted chat. I also just can't fill every bit of space with words.
> 
> Luckily at my current job, it is not customer-facing and so small talk is almost non-existent



I'm pretty good at dealing with customers, provided my employers provide me with a steady supply of nails to chew on.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Maybe I would... for you. .


Is it suddenly hot in here?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

Someone must be messing with the thermostat.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You mean meteorology?


Yes I do mean that.


----------



## Serin (Jan 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I tried, but I just don't like it


Ah. Too much work or..??


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 6, 2018)

Serin said:


> Ah. Too much work or..??


Emm partly, but not at all I just don't enjoy it


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That actually sounds really sexy.  Do you growl while you do it?
> 
> *fans self*



I like to make eye contact, myself...and find it comes pretty naturally. It's funny, I used to think I was some kinda moody introvert, but over time, have realized I am actually very much an extrovert...a sensitive, sort of artsy, intellectual one...I used to think that to be 'poetic' and 'deep', and all that, you just _had_ to be an introvert, because that was somehow more cool. But then after I took a few tests, and in therapy, even, came to see I really find a great deal of meaning in connection to others. Yes, I need my quiet time to be creative, but unless I have others to talk to, and share those ideas with, and to be able to listen to them, to their stories, I get very unhappy. Sometimes I'm just happy to say very little, and listen to a person tell me about their life.

If I was an atom, or a molecule, I'd have lots of loose electrons, eager to bond : P

Oh, and I seldom growl...but sometimes : )


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> I like to make eye contact, myself...and find it comes pretty naturally. It's funny, I used to think I was some kinda moody introvert, but over time, have realized I am actually very much an extrovert...a sensitive, sort of artsy, intellectual one...I used to think that to be 'poetic' and 'deep', and all that, you just _had_ to be an introvert, because that was somehow more cool. But then after I took a few tests, and in therapy, even, came to see I really find a great deal of meaning in connection to others. Yes, I need my quiet time to be creative, but unless I have others to talk to, and share those ideas with, and to be able to listen to them, to their stories, I get very unhappy. Sometimes I'm just happy to say very little, and listen to a person tell me about their life.
> 
> If I was an atom, or a molecule, I'd have lots of loose electrons, eager to bond : P
> 
> Oh, and I seldom growl...but sometimes : )



I, too, once thought that I was moody and "dark". Then I just realized that I was battling depression off and on 

I turn my "extrovert" on when I'm required to. I find myself happiest when I form good friendships with a handful of people versus needing to be around large groups all the time. Some people find it hard to understand that I'm perfectly fine with spending a quiet evening at home by myself, instead of being constantly connected to the world. 

I like my crowds in small doses, and spread out. Too much time spent in crowded places physically wears me out, and kind of triggers my anxiety a bit.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

Just going to the grocery store can overwhelm me lol.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 6, 2018)

"open" chat? Thats a bit... welll... you know


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 6, 2018)

I find there are times I need to be around people I am familiar with.

There are also times that I have to be by my self to recharge. 

Large crowds and social gatherings can be challenging. I find that too many conversations going on and high leavals of noise to be quite uncomfortable. 
I much prefer smaller group gatherings. 

Do have to be mindful not to crowd people I know when I am in busy socal situations where by I am feeling overwhelmed and out of place. Is very easy to slip in to staying close to what is familiar. 

I have always felt that I struggle to read other people and to be able to communicate with them. This can be with people I know and complete strangers. 
According to professionals this is quite the opposite and that they have found me to enguaging and empathetic. 
So something for me to work on.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Just going to the grocery store can overwhelm me lol.


It used to overwhelm me too, years back when I was struggling hard with social anxiety. So I definitely know the feeling!


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It used to overwhelm me too, years back when I was struggling hard with social anxiety. So I definitely know the feeling!



It's funny, I love going to stores and about town, even busy grocery stores...but the one place that I can never go again: Ikea. I went once, to one, and that was enough. That is a sure panic attack : )


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> It's funny, I love going to stores and about town, even busy grocery stores...but the one place that I can never go again: Ikea. I went once, to one, and that was enough. That is a sure panic attack : )



I think any Ikea store could induce panic attacks in the most rock solid of people.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> It's funny, I love going to stores and about town, even busy grocery stores...but the one place that I can never go again: Ikea. I went once, to one, and that was enough. That is a sure panic attack : )


It makes me panic... about how much $$ I'm about to spend XD


----------



## Serin (Jan 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emm partly, but not at all I just don't enjoy it


Ah. Well that's okay ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It makes me panic... about how much $$ I'm about to spend XD


ALL the money spending! :3


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

Huh, maybe Ikea is secretly owned by the makers of Valium, and Xanax!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ALL the money spending! :3


on all the furniture that's gonna fall apart in a year XD


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, maybe Ikea is secretly owned by the makers of Valium, and Xanax!



Problem is how the hell do you find the Valium and Xanax in the Ikea store, after they have put it in a plain white box on one of those shelves in the warehouse with an unpronounceable name "Hugltlip"


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> on all the furniture that's gonna fall apart in a year XD


What the hell? Are you sending your furniture to China and back dozens of times? On a wobbly as hell airplane?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What the hell? Are you sending your furniture to China and back dozens of times? On a wobbly as hell airplane?


Maybe the IKEAs here just have the shittier quality things lol *shrug*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Maybe the IKEAs here just have the shittier quality things lol *shrug*


Possible. xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

So what shit holes are happening today?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> I think any Ikea store could induce panic attacks in the most rock solid of people.



I've never been. But I like furniture stores. I can choose the best fabrics and furniture within minutes of entering a store.


----------



## Teh_Skully (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> So what shit holes are happening today?



Isn't every day a shit hole over in the USA every time Trump does something?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

Teh_Skully said:


> Isn't every day a shit hole over in the USA every time Trump does something?


Let's leave politics out of the Open Chat, please.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

Huh, looking at prices, to take the Amtrak Palmetto train down to Savannah, GA, maybe early summer, for a 4 or 5 day stay...have always wanted to see it, and tickets are not bad. Have never seen an historic southern city, and it looks really nice. All those mossy oaks, and how it has a kinda New Orleans look about it. Plus, I can just walk to the train station in 15 mins, hop on, and in a mere 12 hours, bam...there I will be! Will have to check out stuff to see and do, there.

But I wanna see a place and landscape/environment I have never been to, and this place makes me curious.


----------



## Teh_Skully (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Let's leave politics out of the Open Chat, please.



My bad. I'll remember that for future


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 6, 2018)

Savannah isn't terrible, but it has a lot of history behind it.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> It's funny, I love going to stores and about town, even busy grocery stores...but the one place that I can never go again: Ikea. I went once, to one, and that was enough. That is a sure panic attack : )


Similar effect when I went into a Primark once.  There were clothes all over the floor, and all the counters looked like an old style village jumble sale.  People were treading on new clothes, even tripping over them.  Nobody seemed to care.

It actually repulsed me.  I turned around and left.  Never been in a Primark since.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

Black lights are fun to play with


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Black lights are fun to play with View attachment 26230



Wow, you made it ugly!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Wow, you made it ugly!


I brought back this paint style in my area, it used be very common in the 80's. Once I started to paint like this everyone else started to do splatter paint


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

Teh_Skully said:


> My bad. I'll remember that for future


There's just a time and place to get into a heated political discussion, if you want to flame on a politician make a thread for it. Just not here. This is a place for lighthearted chat, not a flame war.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> "open" chat? Thats a bit... welll... you know



Open wiiiiiiide


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> There's just a time and place to get into a heated political discussion, if you want to flame on a politician make a thread for it. Just not here. This is a place for lighthearted chat, not a flame war.



Pretty much.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Open wiiiiiiide


*throws pretzels into your mouth*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *throws pretzels into your mouth*



That just gave me a funny idea to draw


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That just gave me a funny idea to draw


Do itttt


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Do itttt



I might set aside what I'm doing for that here shortly.  Getting a bit frustrated with what I'm currently doing. Lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I might set aside what I'm doing for that here shortly.  Getting a bit frustrated with what I'm currently doing. Lol


Draw this like one of your French furs


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Draw this like one of your French fursView attachment 26231


You never disappoint xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> You never disappoint xD


Except my family, I always seem to disappoint them


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Except my family, I always seem to disappoint them


Oh sometimes i feel like that too


----------



## Teh_Skully (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> There's just a time and place to get into a heated political discussion, if you want to flame on a politician make a thread for it. Just not here. This is a place for lighthearted chat, not a flame war.


So no one would mind if I take the recliner and just lounge on it?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 6, 2018)

Teh_Skully said:


> So no one would mind if I take the recliner and just lounge on it?


Nope :3


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh sometimes i feel like that too


Everyone gets that felling all the time, even your family member's feel like a disappointment to you too


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *throws pretzels into your mouth*



Naughty bunny.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 6, 2018)

Im so bired that I started to watch Logan Paul vines compilation third time


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 6, 2018)

I love those "Staying overnight at X" challenges, it's like a confession tape, except the person who made it is a fucking idiot, and you can't stop laughing at them.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 6, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


on concrete*

Ouch.


----------



## Wollymon (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> on concrete*
> 
> Ouch.



roleplay comments gone wrong


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, looking at prices, to take the Amtrak Palmetto train down to Savannah, GA, maybe early summer, for a 4 or 5 day stay...have always wanted to see it, and tickets are not bad. Have never seen an historic southern city, and it looks really nice. All those mossy oaks, and how it has a kinda New Orleans look about it. Plus, I can just walk to the train station in 15 mins, hop on, and in a mere 12 hours, bam...there I will be! Will have to check out stuff to see and do, there.
> 
> But I wanna see a place and landscape/environment I have never been to, and this place makes me curious.


That would be a good vacation. My extended family is from there, but I haven't been in a very long time, though I remember it being nice the last time I visited. Taking the train there would be cool too. It'd definitely beat the drive on 16 that we have to take to get there from Atlanta!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> roleplay comments gone wrong


It about summarizes why I'm hesitant to RP.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 6, 2018)

*Starts the coffee pot*  Evening folks.



Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


Looks like that's gonna sting


----------



## Rystren (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> on concrete*
> 
> Ouch.


On a pillow I conveniently placed


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Wait, my train sense is tingling!



Simo said:


> Huh, looking at prices, to take the Amtrak Palmetto train down to Savannah, GA, maybe early summer, for a 4 or 5 day stay...have always wanted to see it, and tickets are not bad. Have never seen an historic southern city, and it looks really nice. All those mossy oaks, and how it has a kinda New Orleans look about it. Plus, I can just walk to the train station in 15 mins, hop on, and in a mere 12 hours, bam...there I will be! Will have to check out stuff to see and do, there.
> 
> But I wanna see a place and landscape/environment I have never been to, and this place makes me curious.



No, no, they're talking American trains, not as weird and fun as ours. Though still fun to watch on occasion.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Rystren said:


> On a pillow I conveniently placed


Plot armor! Gah, foiled again!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Plot armor! Gah, foiled again!


Lol. There's also the fact that I can float


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *Starts the coffee pot*  Evening folks.


Mmm.....coffee. 



MetroFox2 said:


> Wait, my train sense is tingling!
> No, no, they're talking American trains, not as weird and fun as ours. Though still fun to watch on occasion.


IIRC you're across the pond somewhere, so this might be true now that everything is a safety cab and all the old stuff is being retired (though I did see a high nose EMD of some flavor the other day that I REALLY wish I had've stopped to take a picture of), but even Amtrak would be better than Interstate 16, if they manage to keep it on the rails like they're supposed to


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 6, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Mmm.....coffee.



Grab a cup, plenty for all.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 6, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Mmm.....coffee.
> 
> 
> IIRC you're across the pond somewhere, so this might be true now that everything is a safety cab and all the old stuff is being retired (though I did see a high nose EMD of some flavor the other day that I REALLY wish I had've stopped to take a picture of), but even Amtrak would be better than Interstate 16, if they manage to keep it on the rails like they're supposed to



I mean, I didn't say our current trains were better, anything, but especially old diesel traction, from anywhere between 1950 and 1980 takes my interest.

Edit - On British Railways that is, cause you can't beat the wonderful and iconic, yet depressing, horn of a Deltic.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Heres a good example P_Dragon:
In America there's that town where trains aren't allowed to make too much noise after a certain time.

In the UK, these old motherfuckers like to storm out of the darkness:





Also, Deltics sound like old planes, which in my opinion makes them even cooler.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

*insert lewd comment here*


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

@MetroFox2 : I wonder what sort of trains we have here, on the US East Coast? I take one to work--- generally the MARC train, sometimes the Amtrak...but I tend to call these, 'the slow sort, that breaks down a lot'. And every manner of excuse is tendered: It's too hot, too cold, too rainy, too this, too that.

Good Lord. These things are like The Little Engine that Couldn't, Wouldn't, or Refused : P

Edit: And, for all that, it seems a more genial mode of transport than the auto.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Grab a cup, plenty for all.


Thanks! 



MetroFox2 said:


> Heres a good example P_Dragon:
> In America there's that town where trains aren't allowed to make too much noise after a certain time.
> 
> In the UK, these old motherfuckers like to storm out of the darkness:
> ...


I gotya. The UK stuff is definitely much more quirky/interesting and the horn and engine notes are a far cry from North American power. That Deltic sounds so different from the from the freaking huge four stroke V12s or V16s that are used over here. And the horn is depressing, I'll agree lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

I abstained from coffee for a week and have been blasting music in my ears, so my brain has been having a worn-out fit all weekend. 

Why did I even start coffee, augghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................... And here I was thinking that I've been going insane.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I abstained from coffee for a week and have been blasting music in my ears, so my brain has been having a worn-out fit all weekend.
> 
> Why did I even start coffee, augghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................... And here I was thinking that I've been going insane.



*holds out a nice, aromatic cup of steaming hot coffee, from freshly roasted, freshly ground and freshly brewed beans*


----------



## Wolfstin (Jan 6, 2018)

Man I wish I can abstain myself from cigarettes but I really can't because a lot of things pisses me off ahahaha.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> Man I wish I can abstain myself from cigarettes but I really can't because a lot of things pisses me off ahahaha.



And also, a very good pairing, with coffee! Or whiskey.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

I AM CORNHOLIO 
I NEED TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> *holds out a nice, aromatic cup of steaming hot coffee, from freshly roasted, freshly ground and freshly brewed beans*


I don't drink coffee for an experience. It's more of a dependency than an addiction, it just appears I have become too accustomed to drinking it.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't drink coffee for an experience. It's more of a dependency than an addiction, it just appears I have become too accustomed to drinking it.



Huh.

*Holds out a syringe, of coffee* :V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I AM CORNHOLIO
> I NEED TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE


Shut up, Beavis.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> @MetroFox2Edit: And, for all that, it seems a more genial mode of transport than the auto.



Agreed. Takes about 4-5 hours to drive to York, which would require full concentration, whereas the train journey is 3 hours, and I use that to sit back and get some writing done.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Do itttt



I'll upload it properly later.  People on Imgur seem to be loving this for some reason lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Shut up, Beavis.


----------



## Wolfstin (Jan 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> And also, a very good pairing, with coffee! Or whiskey.


Coffee with half of whiskey and cigarettes is my breakfast every morning guy.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll upload it properly later.  People on Imgur seem to be loving this for some reason lol.


That looks really good, Can I call him bleepis?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 6, 2018)

For some reason I have the sudden urge to walk to and buy breakfast from McDonalds, then again, it's 4 AM and I don't really want to be mugged, so I'll wait.




-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll upload it properly later.  People on Imgur seem to be loving this for some reason lol.



I can tell why they like it, I like it too. Kinda reminds me of those animals that awkwardly lean back when you try to boop them.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 6, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> For some reason I have the sudden urge to walk to and buy breakfast from McDonalds, then again, it's 4 AM and I don't really want to be mugged, so I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's wanting cookies lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I abstained from coffee for a week and have been blasting music in my ears, so my brain has been having a worn-out fit all weekend.
> 
> Why did I even start coffee, augghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................... And here I was thinking that I've been going insane.



I need my caffeine these days... which is fine, if coffee is my only addiction in life, oh well.


----------



## Serin (Jan 6, 2018)

Rystren said:


> On a pillow I conveniently placed


*boops* is your snoot okay?


----------



## Serin (Jan 6, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll upload it properly later.  People on Imgur seem to be loving this for some reason lol.


 cute!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 6, 2018)

Serin said:


> cute!



Thanks!  I needed to do something simple and goofy tonight


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

I haz a new sig @Crimcyan


----------



## Wollymon (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I AM CORNHOLIO
> I NEED TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE



This gives me nostalgia because Beavis and Butthead was my childhood show, nobody judge please


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I haz a new sig @Crimcyan


OwO The great Cornholio is pleased


----------



## luvbourn (Jan 6, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> This gives me nostalgia because Beavis and Butthead was my childhood show, nobody judge please


Ive never watched it :0


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> OwO The great Cornholio is pleased



No idea who that is but ok.


----------



## Serin (Jan 6, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Thanks!  I needed to do something simple and goofy tonight


You're welcome! ^^ 
Whenever I see art it makes me wanna draw....o.o *runs from my job* sorry guys I'm leaving four hours early! XD pssshh. Yeah right. I definitely need those hours.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No idea who that is but ok.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 6, 2018)

You should link the original episode where he gets the Volt cola and gets deported lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You should link the original episode where he gets the Volt cola and gets deported lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


>



That's worrisome.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's worrisome.


If you think thats worrisome, watch the other vid I linked xD


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 6, 2018)

I hate for my bungholio to get polio....hahahahaha


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> This gives me nostalgia because Beavis and Butthead was my childhood show, nobody judge please


Wait...were allowed to judge.  Alright then, you had an awesome childhood.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 6, 2018)

*floats by*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


>


Just watched this at the local dinner.  Haven't had looks like that since the last time we play Cards Against Humanity up here.
Now I'm gonna have to go on YouTube and watch more.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 6, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats by*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>


I see they are sporting the "I have no idea what is happening" face.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm having a crisis here as my cat is on my lap, I'm browsing old computer parts, and I'm monitoring FAF which all consequentially prevents me from finishing this drawing.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>


like that just without water.


or a jacket


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Doing better than me.  I have some trucker looking over my shoulder three tables away, chatting on Discord, monitoring FAF, and waiting on a friend to show up.  I can't even practice something I'm working on learning.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> like that just without water.
> 
> 
> or a jacket



Does that mean you still have the leash on?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Does that mean you still have the leash on?



Uh oh.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Does that mean you still have the leash on?


no leash either


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> no leash either



Bad puppy.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> no leash either


Ok..thank the gods


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Doing better than me.  I have some trucker looking over my shoulder three tables away, chatting on Discord, monitoring FAF, and waiting on a friend to show up.  I can't even practice something I'm working on learning.


Gah, can't stand peekers. You never know if they are silently judging you.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Gah, can't stand peekers. You never know if they are silently judging you.


I don't care if they judge me for what I'm doing.  It just looks bad enough that he might say something that I might get kicked out.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Bad puppy.


this kitsune cannot be contained!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

*plops* Is the day over yet?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *plops* Is the day over yet?


Which one, the one that ended at 12 PM yesterday or today?


----------



## Wollymon (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Gah, can't stand peekers. You never know if they are silently judging you.



yes, especially when it is my sketchbook. My computer is cleared but my sketchbook is restricted access for a reason


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Which one, the one that ended at 12 PM yesterday or today?


Today. Always today


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Today. Always today


In that case the day is not over as it has just started.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *plops* Is the day over yet?


Almost for me, got coffee going.  Grab a cup and relax with us.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> In that case the day is not over as it has just started.


Nuuuuuuuu




Mudman2001 said:


> Almost for me, got coffee going.  Grab a cup and relax with us.


I'm so done with today I don't even want coffee to stay awake longer lol


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

I feel like that I can never join the open chat because there is already a conversation and I don’t care to read back and see what it’s about, or as soon as I comment a bunch of others will and it will be to much to handle lolololol


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> I feel like that I can never join the open chat because there is already a conversation and I don’t care to read back and see what it’s about, or as soon as I comment a bunch of others will and it will be to much to handle lolololol


I just caught up on 8 pages worth of nonsensical convo lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> I feel like that I can never join the open chat because there is already a conversation and I don’t care to read back and see what it’s about, or as soon as I comment a bunch of others will and it will be to much to handle lolololol


Tis why I enter face first......



Into the floor


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I just caught up on 8 pages worth of nonsensical convo lol


Fill me in lol


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I just caught up on 8 pages worth of nonsensical convo lol


Just kidding haha


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

Wtf I had one of my the worst and weirdest nightmares


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I'm so done with today I don't even want coffee to stay awake longer lol



Then a nice cup of Sleepy Time Tea, always good to relax with while curled under a blanket.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> Fill me in lol



A lot of flopping and booping and flying


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Gah, can't stand peekers. You never know if they are silently judging you.



Eh... I wouldn't browse this site in a public setting.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Damn... if you guys think this place is high on drama... you have no idea, lol.


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wtf I had one of my the worst and weirdest nightmares


Do explain!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Gah, can't stand peekers. You never know if they are silently judging you.


It's not really the silent judging that worries me. It's the possibility of ill intent. Never know what kind of person they are.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> Do explain!


Well it's hard to explain, but I have an arachnophobie and I got a gift... And it was one of weirdest hybrids I know, it was kitten mixed with spider, it had 6 long paws like spider but they were fluffy and ended with paws, it got 6 eyes, 3 on the left, 3 on the right, aand you should imagine the rest, but it's not all, then big spiders escaped from zoo and came to my town etc... It was kinda chaotic, but when I woke up I grabbes the phone and turned the flashlight mode and looked for spiders in the corners...
Edit: Fortunately there aren't any


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> It's not really the silent judging that worries me. It's the possibility of ill intent. Never know what kind of person they are.


Very true since it takes all kinds in this world.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> A lot of flopping and booping and flying



A dream about this thread...?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> It's not really the silent judging that worries me. It's the possibility of ill intent. Never know what kind of person they are.


That to. Personally, if I see something I keep it secret forever... that is if I even remember because I probably won't.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> A dream about this thread...?


lol I'd take that dream over most any of the ones I already have!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> lol I'd take that dream over most any of the ones I already have!


I often forget what dreams are like


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

Ok I go back to sleep, so good night again


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> lol I'd take that dream over most any of the ones I already have!



It's become the fluffy booping flopping hug thread. It's kinda therapeutic. I thought the internet was just for pissing people off!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's become the fluffy booping flopping hug thread. It's kinda therapeutic. I thought the internet was just for pissing people off!



Booping and flopping and hugging sound fantastic


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Booping and flopping and hugging sound fantastic



*boops the tigress*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's become the fluffy booping flopping hug thread. It's kinda therapeutic. I thought the internet was just for pissing people off!


I thought the internet was for pron, like the song said.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *boops the tigress*


Ermergerd mah first boop! Wh-what do I do now??

*boops back*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Vitaly (Jan 7, 2018)

Merry Christmas, my sweet heretics!


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> this kitsune cannot be contained!


You don't know thaaaattt. Lol.


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

Vitaly said:


> Merry Christmas, my sweet heretics!


Merry Late-Christmas? Lol.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ermergerd mah first boop! Wh-what do I do now??
> 
> *boops back*



Ta hoops! There we go! How's that for a furry initiation rite? Lol


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Vitaly said:


> Merry Christmas, my sweet heretics!


Belated Blessed Yule to you


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

*yawns and curls up on the couch*


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *yawns and curls up on the couch*


*gibs pillow and blanket* c:


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

01010100 01101000 01100001 01101110 01101011 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110010 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101111 01101110


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> 01010100 01101000 01100001 01101110 01101011 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110010 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101111 01101110


OH FUCK THE TIME TRAVEL CODE


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> *gibs pillow and blanket* c:



*thanks the cute Foxxo with a smile*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> 01010100 01101000 01100001 01101110 01101011 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110010 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101111 01101110



"Thanks for taking the time to translate, carry on"


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *yawns and curls up on the couch*


*yawns and turns around in circles several times before deciding not to lay there after all and hops up to lay on the back of the couch, my tail flicking into your face absently*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

*curls up on windowsill*
*is a wolf and really doesn't fit on a windowsill*
*falls off and remains splayed on floor*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

*sits down in the recliner and pulls the handle so the foot rest comes out to prop his feet on*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

There's 2 weird as hell convos happening here... furries are a interesting breed


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> There's 2 weird as hell convos happening here... furries are a interesting breed


*yawns*
Its been a long day for some of us


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *yawns and turns around in circles several times before deciding not to lay there after all and hops up to lay on the back of the couch, my tail flicking into your face absently*



*blows at the tigress' tail every time it gets close, snickering every time it twitches when blown on*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *yawns*
> Its been a long day for some of us


Im still at work..


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *thanks the cute Foxxo with a smile*


^^ you're welcome


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> There's 2 weird as hell convos happening here... furries are a interesting breed



We're freaky tasting.


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> "Thanks for taking the time to translate, carry on"


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> We're freaky tasting.





 
Ummm I don't want to taste you, thank


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> ^^ you're welcome



So motherly


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Supposed to say “yep”. Posted it blank for some reason


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

The conversations on here get weirder the later it gets


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> The conversations on here get weirder the later it gets


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> The conversations on here get weirder the later it gets



This is quite placid, in comparison to some nights


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So motherly


X3 I'm nowhere close to being a mother either haha. 


connortheskunk said:


>


Oh god. Please no. O.O


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> X3 I'm nowhere close to being a mother either haha.



You got the basics down


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This is quite placid, in comparison to some nights


Well bahg seems pretty out there asking me to taste him... he's probably not "placid"


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> X3 I'm nowhere close to being a mother either haha.


Got a good start so far.



Crimcyan said:


> Well bahg seems pretty out there asking me to taste him... he's probably not "placid"


You know what they say, once you go wolf...


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Lol, this is my first night actually viewing the open chat.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> Lol, this is my first night actually viewing the open chat.



''Tis a fun place at times lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26247
> Ummm I don't want to taste you, thank



You know I actually meant to write "were freaky tastic," but autocroaked.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Well bahg seems pretty out there asking me to taste him... he's probably not "placid"



Wanna popsicle?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

Alot of the late night shitposters arnt around much anymore, I wonder what happened to them, those conversations were fun as hell


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You got the basics down


XD I'm always told that I'd be a great mom lol


Mudman2001 said:


> Got a good start so far.
> 
> 
> You know what they say, once you go wolf...


Hahaha. I guess lol. I do know that if I ever do become a mom, I'm definitely gonna be better than mine.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Wanna popsicle?





 
SOMEONE HELP ME


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


>



I think I need a psychiatrist now.


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

It’s 2 AM and all I’ve been doing is looking at memes for 5 hours. I might have a problem lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26248
> SOMEONE HELP ME


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> Lol, this is my first night actually viewing the open chat.


Don't worry, it gets interesting on other nights.



Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26248
> SOMEONE HELP ME


I AM AN ADULT.



Serin said:


> XD I'm always told that I'd be a great mom lol
> 
> Hahaha. I guess lol. I do know that if I ever do become a mom, I'm definitely gonna be better than mine.


Know the feeling...just with the opposite roll


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

Time to go drive around at 12am when It feels like im im going to die, this is gonna be fun!


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

Alright.. im going to enter a period during which volition and consciousness are in partial or complete abeyance and the bodily functions partially suspended for about 8 hours


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

*stretches out across the couch*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

My breaks are sizeing up on me when they cold?... this is a first..
Seems fine now after breack checking a bunch of times


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Don't worry, it gets interesting on other nights.
> 
> 
> I AM AN ADULT.
> ...


Ah. Well that and my dad. My dad never cared about me. So the feeling is mutual. I was offered the chance to meet him but I instantly rejected it. Eh.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> Ah. Well that and my dad. My dad never cared about me. So the feeling is mutual. I was offered the chance to meet him but I instantly rejected it. Eh.



My dad was an asshole but I'm going to have a hard time being a better parent than my mom.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

If we are talking about dads, my step dad was a total jackass xD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Goodnight all!

*rolls over and starts snoring*


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> My dad was an asshole but I'm going to have a hard time being a better parent than my mom.


Ah. Yeah..it's pretty sad. And why's that?


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Goodnight all!
> 
> *rolls over and starts snoring*


Goodnight!


Crimcyan said:


> If we are talking about dads, my step dad was a total jackass xD


Pfftt. XD well shit.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Goodnight all!
> 
> *rolls over and starts snoring*


Goodnight.



BahgDaddy said:


> My dad was an asshole but I'm going to have a hard time being a better parent than my mom.





Crimcyan said:


> If we are talking about dads, my step dad was a total jackass xD


Mixed feelings on these two here.  Mom did everything she could...but she was a bit...crazy.  Found out a bunch of stuff from an aunt that I was never suppose to know about.  Never really had a step parent, but saw what could happen...still sorry for jen with how her stepfather/stepfamily treated her.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> Ah. Yeah..it's pretty sad. And why's that?



Abusive. And basically just a sperm donor. Dunno anything about him which is fine by me.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Goodnight all!
> 
> *rolls over and starts snoring*


DONT DROWN IN THE POTATOES THEY ARE STILL LEAKING OUT!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Abusive. And basically just a sperm donor. Dunno anything about him which is fine by me.


...F'ing sob.  Can't stand "guys" like that (using guys very loosely), don't know what they have or missing when some of us have almost given up hope on getting the chance to be Father.  Hear to much shit like that to where it just piss's me off.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

*stretches the recliner fully out*

Goodnight everyone.

@Crimcyan Be safe on the road tonight.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *stretches the recliner fully out*
> 
> Goodnight everyone.
> 
> @Crimcyan Be safe on the road tonight.


YOU HAVE TO WATCH OUT FOR THE POTATOES ASWELL!

And don't worry, already made it home :3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 7, 2018)

Why do those that host cooking shows always have to make food sound like sex? It's almost like they're trying to encourage obesity.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 7, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why do those that host cooking shows always have to make food sound like sex? It's almost like they're trying to encourage obesity.



Isn't there a South Park episode about this?


----------



## Teh_Skully (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I AM AN ADULT.


No you're not

_*sorry, had to get that other DBZA reference in*_


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

In another metal tube.  I wish they’d hurry up and invent teleportation.


----------



## Teh_Skully (Jan 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> In another metal tube.  I wish they’d hurry up and invent teleportation.


Didn't you hear? The TARDiS is around, it was my turn to use it, and then it got lost. Sorry!


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> In another metal tube.  I wish they’d hurry up and invent teleportation.


oh wow i completely agree there , we where already supposed to have flying car in 2000 , still waiting for them lol , not sure we'll get teleportation devices anytime soon lol


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I just caught up on 8 pages worth of nonsensical convo lol


That's the same thing I do just about every morning. I seem to miss a lot overnight, but I'm also old and go to bed early ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> oh wow i completely agree there , we where already supposed to have flying car in 2000 , still waiting for them lol , not sure we'll get teleportation devices anytime soon lol



Exactly! I've been waiting and waiting, anf things still look nothing like this:












(I guess the second magazine does show you how to build a home freezer, at least!)


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Exactly! I've been waiting and waiting, anf things still look nothing like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha it's better than nothing i guess XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

I remember playing Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 2002 year in the eyes of people from 1980s, I would be born in interesting times...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Exactly! I've been waiting and waiting, anf things still look nothing like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right!  Or how about being able to visit the moon on vacation or working up there?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Exactly! I've been waiting and waiting, anf things still look nothing like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People have a *very* vivid imagination on where we would be technologically like 50 years from the time when they imagined it.

Fantasy doesn't necessarily correlate to how reality will develop however, which in some cases is a shame.

But flying cars? Nuclear-fueled cars, housing, etc? We already have the technological level to be there. Someone just need to actually get up and invent.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> People have a *very* vivid imagination on where we would be technologically like 50 years from the time when they imagined it.
> 
> Fantasy doesn't necessarily correlate to how reality will develop however, which in some cases is a shame.
> 
> But flying cars? Nuclear-fueled cars, housing, etc? We already have the technological level to be there. Someone just need to actually get up and invent.


well scientist can actually clones peoples perfectly even if it have been "banned" and believe me secretly the technology level is much advanced than you might think , 100% sure if they really wanted to they could probably makes teleportation devices ( if it's not already made)


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> well scientist can actually clones peoples perfectly even if it have been "banned" and believe me secretly the technology level is much advanced than you might think , 100% sure if they really wanted to they could probably makes teleportation devices ( if it's not already made)



Oooooooh, I love the idea of clones of me! I mean not be egotistical, but....gezz, this could create a lot of mischief.

But yeah, the teleportation device would be amazing...can't say how many hours of life I have spent, commuting, ouch. Just as long as all the parts teleported OK!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> People have a *very* vivid imagination on where we would be technologically like 50 years from the time when they imagined it.
> 
> Fantasy doesn't necessarily correlate to how reality will develop however, which in some cases is a shame.
> 
> But flying cars? Nuclear-fueled cars, housing, etc? We already have the technological level to be there. Someone just need to actually get up and invent.



It kinda sad really, we don’t see this type of futurisism anymore.  I wish we still had all these ideas, it’s really amazing all the ideas that they use to come up with.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooooooh, I love the idea of clones of me! I mean not be egotistical, but....gezz, this could create a lot of mischief.
> 
> But yeah, the teleportation device would be amazing...can't say how many hours of life I have spent, commuting, ouch. Just as long as all the parts teleported OK!


lol i wouldn't want a clone of me XD but if i could chose of who ... i might want more than  one lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

Who needs a clone of me if there's original me


----------



## Teh_Skully (Jan 7, 2018)

I think of clones and I just think of that family guy episode where Stewie made a clone of him that was a little bit damaged. It was weird


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> well scientist can actually clones peoples perfectly even if it have been "banned" and believe me secretly the technology level is much advanced than you might think , 100% sure if they really wanted to they could probably makes teleportation devices ( if it's not already made)



I read somewhere that they have run experiments with atomic level transporters. That was about.... 15 years ago or so. They've had to have made *some* progress at least right? I'll have to see if I can backtrack and see what labs it was at and if there's been any breakthroughs.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I read somewhere that they have run experiments with atomic level transporters. That was about.... 15 years ago or so. They've had to have made *some* progress at least right? I'll have to see if I can backtrack and see what labs it was at and if there's been any breakthroughs.


If it helps, I remember Popular Science did a story on it.  The scientists were hoping to scale it up so that they could use it to transport non-living objects


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

I still about this hybrid from my nightmare.. And I don't know how I could imagine something like this


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Morning everyone!


Good evening


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I read somewhere that they have run experiments with atomic level transporters. That was about.... 15 years ago or so. They've had to have made *some* progress at least right? I'll have to see if I can backtrack and see what labs it was at and if there's been any breakthroughs.


ah ? didn't know that , well 15 years ago is quite a long time , they definitely made progress with that time , wouldn't be so surprising that actual transporters may already exists then , and they're keeping these all for themselves pfft i'm tired of walking and having to take the bus XD comone make it public already lol


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Morning everyone!


Morning


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

Back on the ground, and thankfully not in a plummetty way


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Falling isn't what hurts.  It's the territorial disputes with earth, that get you lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

The Empire totally did nothing wrong.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

@connortheskunk and @Shoiyo 

Wow, all three of the forum skunks are on, at once!

Time to take over, it would seem : )


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> @connortheskunk and @Shoiyo
> 
> Wow, all three of the forum skunks are on, at once!
> 
> Time to take over, it would seem : )



You know I can't let that happen Simo!


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Abusive. And basically just a sperm donor. Dunno anything about him which is fine by me.


Sounds just like my dad. Pretty sad.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> @connortheskunk and @Shoiyo
> 
> Wow, all three of the forum skunks are on, at once!
> 
> Time to take over, it would seem : )


oh noes the apocalypse is about to start , quick let's grab some pop corn


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning! 


Black Burn said:


> Who needs a clone of me if there's original me


Good thinking.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> @connortheskunk and @Shoiyo
> 
> Wow, all three of the forum skunks are on, at once!
> 
> Time to take over, it would seem : )



I thought things looked rather monochrome this morning..


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

*eyeballs the skunks, and starts fidgeting with a few objects in a bag*


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> @connortheskunk and @Shoiyo
> 
> Wow, all three of the forum skunks are on, at once!
> 
> Time to take over, it would seem : )



Wait hold up I actually gotta go now.  The invasion must be delayed

You guys got lucky this time, but we'll be back.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Wait hold up I actually gotta go now.  The invasion must be delayed
> 
> You guys got lucky this time, but we'll be back.


here goes my pop corn fiesta *sight*


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *eyeballs the skunks, and starts fidgeting with a few objects in a bag*



Ha! You'll soon be transformed into one of my most fiendish schemes yet: a cute little, "My Little Sergal", a kind of MLP/Sergal hybrid.

Now, to think of a cutie mark, for you!


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Wait hold up I actually gotta go now.  The invasion must be delayed
> 
> You guys got lucky this time, but we'll be back.



Aw, OK, but I'll be ready!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*Loads his AK74M, prepares his gasmask* Ok


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Wait hold up I actually gotta go now.  The invasion must be delayed
> 
> You guys got lucky this time, but we'll be back.



*reaches in bag*

You can have this pretty necklace as a parting gift


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ha! You'll soon be transformed into one of my most fiendish schemes yet: a cute little, "My Little Sergal", a kind of MLP/Sergal hybrid.
> 
> Now, to think of a cutie mark, for you!


how about a sandwich mark ?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ha! You'll soon be transformed into one of my most fiendish schemes yet: a cute little, "My Little Sergal", a kind of MLP/Sergal hybrid.
> 
> Now, to think of a cutie mark, for you!



I got a friendship necklace for you too!

*gives Simo a big shiner necklace*


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> how about a sandwich mark ?



Hmmm, what kind?



-..Legacy..- said:


> I got a friendship necklace for you too!
> 
> *gives Simo a big shiner necklace*



Aw, that's awful sweet, but I'm not no fancy skunk, goin' in for jewels and all! : P


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm, what kind?
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, that's awful sweet, but I'm not no fancy skunk, goin' in for jewels and all! : P



It's just a shinty obsidian color, to compliment your fur!


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's just a shinty obsidian color, to compliment your fur!



Huh! I bet. Probably as lucky as the Hope Diamond, too! : P


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh! I bet. Probably as lucky as the Hope Diamond, too! : P



I try to be polite and proper to the skunk, and I took all day making these. 

*sniff*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I try to be polite and proper to the skunk, and I took all day making these.
> 
> *sniff*


aww well give it to me then XD not gonna say no to gifts


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm, what kind?
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, that's awful sweet, but I'm not no fancy skunk, goin' in for jewels and all! : P


hmmm how about cheese bacon butter sandwich ?


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I try to be polite and proper to the skunk, and I took all day making these.
> 
> *sniff*



Well, maybe I'll wear it out...next time I go to the Opera...which is in...huh...well....eventually!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, maybe I'll wear it out...next time I go to the Opera...which is in...huh...well....eventually!



*hands Simo his necklace*


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *hands Simo his necklace*



*Hands it back*

Let's see you model it first!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> aww well give it to me then XD not gonna say no to gifts



Because those necklaces are for skunks only, and well, Sergal gonna do Sergally things 

*Pulls out a small cylinder with a button on it, and stares with a sly style at Simo when he pushes the button. In the distance, Conner is heard yelling as Simo's necklace beeps once, before exploding in a shower of tomato juice, covering the skunk in his only weakness*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Because those necklaces are for skunks only, and well, Sergal gonna do Sergally things
> 
> *Pulls out a small cylinder with a button on it, and stares with a sly style at Simo when he pushes the button. In the distance, Conner is heard yelling as Simo's necklace beeps once, before exploding in a shower of tomato juice, covering the skunk in his only weakness*


tomato juice ?? you monster :O how could you do this to this poor helpless skunk ... do it again  was awesome ... does it count as evil ? XD


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Because those necklaces are for skunks only, and well, Sergal gonna do Sergally things
> 
> *Pulls out a small cylinder with a button on it, and stares with a sly style at Simo when he pushes the button. In the distance, Conner is heard yelling as Simo's necklace beeps once, before exploding in a shower of tomato juice, covering the skunk in his only weakness*



Meanie!

Adds you to the 'to be sprayed' list.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Meanie!
> 
> Adds you to the 'to be sprayed' list.



I've been on that list for months, and probably stay in the top 3 

Skunk invasion is now officially over lol


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

*quickly pulls out camera and starts recording and taking pictures*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've been on that list for months, and probably stay in the top 3
> 
> Skunk invasion is now officially over lol


aww no more chances to get my pop corns then :/


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> aww no more chances to get my pop corns then :/



*shrugs with a toothy grin*

Someone's gotta do it


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *shrugs with a toothy grin*
> 
> Someone's gotta do it


but but apocalypse is fun , with all these peoples screaming and runing around like madmen *sight* not easy everyday to be evil with all these heroes and anti apocalypse guys snif


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

I'll hold off for now...but that Sergal is gonna feel the wrath of the skunk army, one day!

Huh, it's actually warming up here, a bit, and is 20f. Will feel almost warm.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'll hold off for now...but that Sergal is gonna feel the wrath of the skunk army, one day!
> 
> Huh, it's actually warming up here, a bit, and is 20f. Will feel almost warm.



*bleps at the skunk*

It's supposed to be in the 50's here, tomorrow.  I can't wait lol


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *bleps at the skunk*
> 
> It's supposed to be in the 50's here, tomorrow.  I can't wait lol



Freezing rain here, and 32 to 35...hmm...might be a day off work, though.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *bleps at the skunk*
> 
> It's supposed to be in the 50's here, tomorrow.  I can't wait lol


how much is it in Celsius degrees ?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> how much is it in Celsius degrees ?


About 10


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> About 10


brrr cold


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> brrr cold



It is, especially for Alabama.


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> how much is it in Celsius degrees ?



32f= Zero c


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

i like it better when temperature is around 20 Celsius


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Gonna be 77F (25C) here today... heheh


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Gonna be 77F (25C) here today... heheh



Large amounts of envy


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Large amounts of envy


pfft you'll be ok you're a sergal after all


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> pfft you'll be ok you're a sergal after all



This Sergal doesn't like icicles hanging off his backside


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This Sergal doesn't like icicles hanging off his backside


how about an arctic wold hybrid demon that doesn't like cold then ? XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> how about an arctic wold hybrid demon that doesn't like cold then ? XD



Perplexing to say the least.  That must be interesting to draw lol


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Perplexing to say the least.  That must be interesting to draw lol


DX guess so lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Gonna be 77F (25C) here today... heheh


Just left 21C Spain for 6C London.....dark damp 6C London.......

Not happy


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Just left 21C Spain for 6C London.....dark damp 6C London.......
> 
> Not happy


Ouch quite the difference indeed


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Just left 21C Spain for 6C London.....dark damp 6C London.......
> 
> Not happy



But that's such good weather, for drinking Bordeaux! Or, a nice Rhone, even.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> But that's such good weather, for drinking Bordeaux! Or, a nice Rhone, even.


Lol thers other things than alcohol XD


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> *quickly pulls out camera and starts recording and taking pictures*


Send copies to me please, need to see what I missed 



-..Legacy..- said:


> *bleps at the skunk*
> 
> It's supposed to be in the 50's here, tomorrow.  I can't wait lol


Finally in the 50s here, suppose to hit 70 this week before we get our first snowfall.

I gotta get back to the game, we have to storm another keep!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> But that's such good weather, for drinking Bordeaux! Or, a nice Rhone, even.


Red wine counts as a detoxifier right?


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Send copies to me please, need to see what I missed
> 
> 
> Finally in the 50s here, suppose to hit 70 this week before we get our first snowfall.
> ...


*sends copies of Simo getting covered in tomato*


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Red wine counts as a detoxifier right?



Yes, yes it does!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> *sends copies of Simo getting covered in tomato*


*watch video and busts out laughing*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *watch video and busts out laughing*



*bows*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *bows*


*starts video over and angles the screen*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> ...F'ing sob.  Can't stand "guys" like that (using guys very loosely), don't know what they have or missing when some of us have almost given up hope on getting the chance to be Father.  Hear to much shit like that to where it just piss's me off.



Yeah. It's ok though. We've done pretty well without him... or any other male household figure, for that matter. It's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> Sounds just like my dad. Pretty sad.



For sure, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

I got bored and found a free to use protogen base


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Not quite as sexy as the vent fox. I'm a construction worker so that house vent fox really turned me on.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *starts video over and angles the screen*



You wouldn't be the first, nor the last, to comment on my backside like that


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah. It's ok though. We've done pretty well without him... or any other male household figure, for that matter. It's not as bad as it seems.


I just hear to many stores of guys like that and dead beat dads.  Just glad you guys are doing good, the closest I had were the adult leaders in Scouts.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26274
> I got bored and found a free to use protogen base



You had mentioned taking a swing at a Protogen character a while ago.  They are certainly unique, and I think they fit your digital personality pretty well.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You wouldn't be the first, nor the last, to comment on my backside like that


*grins*  What can I say, Sergal backsides are cute


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *grins*  What can I say, Sergal backsides are cute



That's fairly verbatim of the previous commentary lol


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *grins*  What can I say, Sergal backsides are cute


As a Sergal, I strongly agree with this statement.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I just hear to many stores of guys like that and dead beat dads.  Just glad you guys are doing good, the closest I had were the adult leaders in Scouts.



Mmm, yes, similar experience here. My Scout leaders were very nice and helped me through a lot of the things that were just too awkward at the time to ask a mom.  They became the examples I seek to become.

Out of curiosity, how far did you get in Scouting?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You wouldn't be the first, nor the last, to comment on my backside like that


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> As a Sergal, I strongly agree with this statement.



Haha, you're one of those prior comments


----------



## Serin (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> For sure, sorry to hear that.


It's alright. I'm glad that I will never get the chance to meet him though. 


Mudman2001 said:


> *watch video and busts out laughing*


X3 glad you find it funny


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Mmm, yes, similar experience here. My Scout leaders were very nice and helped me through a lot of the things that were just too awkward at the time to ask a mom.  They became the examples I seek to become.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how far did you get in Scouting?



Same here, often thought about getting back in.  I was able to obtain my Eagle Scout.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Haha, you're one of those prior comments


Heheh... yes I remember that post!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Serin said:


> It's alright. I'm glad that I will never get the chance to meet him though.
> 
> X3 glad you find it funny



Yeah, no need to meet someone like that. Plenty of other nice people out there. Sometimes blood relation means squat.



Mudman2001 said:


> Same here, often thought about getting back in.  I was able to obtain my Eagle Scout.



Ah, awesome, fellow fellow Eagle.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 7, 2018)

Woof woof! :O


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof woof! :O



*gives Mabus a Sergally fist bump*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You had mentioned taking a swing at a Protogen character a while ago.  They are certainly unique, and I think they fit your digital personality pretty well.


I've alway's like these things, I remember seeing art of them before I even knew what a furry was. It's probably going to be one of the random things I switch to occasionally


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I've alway's like these things, I remember seeing art of them before I even knew what a furry was. It's probably going to be one of the random things I switch to occasionally



I've never tried drawing one of those yet.  They are fairly obscure, even coming from a Sergal point of view.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've never tried drawing one of those yet.  They are fairly obscure, even coming from a Sergal point of view.


I was orginaly planning on drawing the line art myself but it takes me forever to do something decent, and I don't have much time to do it, so I found this base and started coloring it


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Same here, often thought about getting back in.  I was able to obtain my Eagle Scout.



Reminds how much fun being in Scouts was...I was only in Cub Scouts, but since I lived in such a remote, rural area, it was about the only chance I had, to make friends, my own age. Then, we moved a ways closer to town, and I drifted away from it. But lots of fond memories.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I was orginaly planning on drawing the line art myself but it takes me forever to do something decent, and I don't have much time to do it, so I found this base and started coloring it



Bases are great for developing the colorations.  It lets you focus on that, instead of worrying about the rest at the same time.  Then, you can start the lineart, and do whatever you need to do to implement the look better


----------



## Mabus (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *gives Mabus a Sergally fist bump*



Awww yeah 
*majestic wooferbro fistbump back*

:U


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 7, 2018)

Well, we just lost power due to icy conditions _and _I just dislocated my knee while bringing in firewood. What a lovely day.

So I came crawling back to FA for comfort.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ah, awesome, fellow fellow Eagle.


Made it Eagle myself. Sadly scouting today is all PC and crap. My son has no interest in it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Well, we just lost power due to icy conditions _and _I just dislocated my knee while bringing in firewood. What a lovely day.
> 
> So I came crawling back to FA for comfort.



I heard you guys got destroyed with a few feet of snow the other day.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Made it Eagle myself. Sadly scouting today is all PC and crap. My son has no interest in it.



Yeah, even as a liberal democrat, I agree. I was all right with allowing gays to participate, but now with with everyone screaming the BSA is a backwards patriarchal mess that needs to allow all girls in, I'm kind of like, huh, glad I got my Eagle when I did.

I know that makes me sound like a bit of a jerk, but when I was a boy I really didn't want girls around me.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Well, we just lost power due to icy conditions _and _I just dislocated my knee while bringing in firewood. What a lovely day.
> 
> So I came crawling back to FA for comfort.


Aww well my arms are wide open if you want a hug


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Made it Eagle myself. Sadly scouting today is all PC and crap. My son has no interest in it.


I'm an Eagle as well. I think about getting involved with my old troop again, but I just don't want to deal with it. And its not the PC push, which I'm mostly ok with, it's the stories I hear from my dad, who's still active, about how the kids are basically lazy and parents don't care anymore. But that's our one troop, others are going to be different of course.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, even as a liberal democrat, I agree. I was all right with allowing gays to participate, but now with with everyone screaming the BSA is a backwards patriarchal mess that needs to allow all girls in, I'm kind of like, huh, glad I got my Eagle when I did.
> 
> I know that makes me sound like a bit of a jerk, but when I was a boy I really didn't want girls around me.


Yeah it’s hard to let boys be boys when you need to worry about the thought police showing to demand everyone receive sensitivity training.

I liked it when it was all about learning essential life skills, camping, hiking and making bonfires that can be seen from the Moon.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I heard you guys got destroyed with a few feet of snow the other day.


Yeah we got seven or eight feet since Christmas. About half of it fell in like two days. Still love winter though! Kinda...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

Lots of scouts here.  Interesting that.  Do they have a Create A Fursona badge or something?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yeah it’s hard to let boys be boys when you need to worry about the thought police showing to demand everyone receive sensitivity training.
> 
> I liked it when it was all about learning essential life skills, camping, hiking and making bonfires that can be seen from the Moon.



It's way different now, and each troop has its individual mindsets.   My sister pulled their oldest out of a local one, after it became horribly apparent the troop leader was only doing it to recruit people for his church.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Lots of scouts here.  Interesting that.  Do they have a Create A Fursona badge or something?


Well that's a good thing indeed, i wouldn't be able to do anything by my own if i was lost in a forest or something like that XD allways nice to get one of theme around XD


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

*stretches a kitty stretch* good morni... uhh... afternoon? Umm... aw heck time is relative after all so who cares. Good waking cycle to you all!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *stretches a kitty stretch* good morni... uhh... afternoon? Umm... aw heck time is relative after all so who cares. Good waking cycle to you all!



*hugs*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

*beeps*
..or some sort of shit.... I dont know what noises a protogen makes....


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I'm an Eagle as well. I think about getting involved with my old troop again, but I just don't want to deal with it. And its not the PC push, which I'm mostly ok with, it's the stories I hear from my dad, who's still active, about how the kids are basically lazy and parents don't care anymore. But that's our one troop, others are going to be different of course.



I don't agree with PC, I consider it suppression of freedom of speech.

And yeah, it depends on the troop. I was fortunate to be a part of a very good one, Mormon run. We had a lot of hard working, self motivated farm boys who weren't afraid of hard work. 



-..Legacy..- said:


> It's way different now, and each troop has its individual mindsets.   My sister pulled their oldest out of a local one, after it became horribly apparent the troop leader was only doing it to recruit people for his church.



Yeah, mine would do that a lot. You basically had to be a Mormon, or tolerate a lot of propaganda. 



Telnac said:


> Yeah it’s hard to let boys be boys when you need to worry about the thought police showing to demand everyone receive sensitivity training.
> 
> I liked it when it was all about learning essential life skills, camping, hiking and making bonfires that can be seen from the Moon.



We did that stuff sir.  We did all the stuff you can't do when women are present, so offense to any persons of the feminine persuasion, such as fragile rope bridges across creeks and rock climbing 101 on small Ozark bluffs without protective gear.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *stretches a kitty stretch* good morni... uhh... afternoon? Umm... aw heck time is relative after all so who cares. Good waking cycle to you all!


Well it's 22.19 for me so morning isn't for now just yet XD


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't agree with PC, I consider it suppression of freedom of speech.
> 
> And yeah, it depends on the troop. I was fortunate to be a part of a very good one, Mormon run. We had a lot of hard working, self motivated farm boys who weren't afraid of hard work.
> 
> ...


Hahaha glad i never applied to be scout then XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Well it's 22.19 for me so morning isn't for now just yet XD


Thanks for that.  Just realised that my tablet is still set to CET


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks for that.  Just realised that my tablet is still set to CET


Haha you're welcome


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> We did that stuff sir.  We did all the stuff you can't do when women are present, so offense to any persons of the feminine persuasion, such as fragile rope bridges across creeks and rock climbing 101 on small Ozark bluffs without protective gear.



Oh we did plenty of that too!  It’s a wonder any of us survived to reach adulthood!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *stretches a kitty stretch* good morni... uhh... afternoon? Umm... aw heck time is relative after all so who cares. Good waking cycle to you all!


For me it's getting to sleep cycle, but I don't go to sleep


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Oh we did plenty of that too!  It’s a wonder any of us survived to reach adulthood!


Although not a scout I was in our local Boys Brigade troop.  One camp we all took great delight in playing with an electric fence, seeing how long we could keep our hands on it etc.   Pretty much filled every gap in the week with it.

What a bunch of utter idiots we were


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Although not a scout I was in our local Boys Brigade troop.  One camp we all took great delight in playing with an electric fence, seeing how long we could keep our hands on it etc.   Pretty much filled every gap in the week with it.
> 
> What a bunch of utter idiots we were


Seemed you where having great fun tho


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 7, 2018)

Star scout right here!  Currently working on my scoutmaster conference for Life.  I also just finished the last requirement for Personal Management like an hour ago.  My troop is a little hardcore in the sense that every time you do a scoutmaster conference for First Class through Eagle, they can test you on _anything_ in the handbook, and they make it really difficult.  Most scouts take 2-3 weeks to complete it, each meeting being an hour and a half long.  I had my first session two days ago and my scoutmaster said it went really well and we should be able to finish up next week at this rate.

Edit: If you fail they tell you to go home and study and come back when you are ready.  You can't advance if you don't know the skills.  It's so the scouts retain the knowledge of things you learn from Scout-First Class rank while you are learning leadership skills in Star-Eagle rank.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Star scout right here!  Currently working on my scoutmaster conference for Life.  I also just finished the last requirement for Personal Management like an hour ago.  My troop is a little hardcore in the sense that every time you do a scoutmaster conference for First Class through Eagle, they can test you on _anything_ in the handbook, and they make it really difficult.  Most scouts take 2-3 weeks to complete it, each meeting being an hour and a half long.  I had my first session two days ago and my scoutmaster said it went really well and we should be able to finish up next week at this rate.


I'll almost end up thinking that beeing scout is super dangerous lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> I'll almost end up thinking that beeing scout is super dangerous lol



Those are called Cav Scouts


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Star scout right here!  Currently working on my scoutmaster conference for Life.  I also just finished the last requirement for Personal Management like an hour ago.  My troop is a little hardcore in the sense that every time you do a scoutmaster conference for First Class through Eagle, they can test you on _anything_ in the handbook, and they make it really difficult.  Most scouts take 2-3 weeks to complete it, each meeting being an hour and a half long.  I had my first session two days ago and my scoutmaster said it went really well and we should be able to finish up next week at this rate.
> 
> Edit: If you fail they tell you to go home and study and come back when you are ready.  You can't advance if you don't know the skills.  It's so the scouts retain the knowledge of things you learn from Scout-First Class rank while you are learning leadership skills in Star-Eagle rank.


I’m glad your troop takes this seriously. Too many do not.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Those are called Cav Scouts


Hahaha now i imagine them like some sort of cave men with theyr weird own language XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

I was in polish scouts I was for 2 years in them, but then our team scout has changed and he was much worse than our previous and finally I left them...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Hahaha now i imagine them like some sort of cave men with theyr weird own language XD



US Army Cavalry Scouts.  Far from cavemen lol


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I’m glad your troop takes this seriously. Too many do not.


As a female, I'll chime in on the scouting convo.... my grandfather was an Eagle Scout & Scoutmaster long before I came on the scene. My dad and his mom were involved in the same troop as my grandfather, but Idt my dad got very far. On my mom's side, since her brothers were both in scouts, and their mom a den mother as well, my mom ended up having to tag along a lot. Idk how that affected the troop, as I don't know my uncles very well. Pretty sure they didn't get far either though.

I was never involved in Girl Scouts, nor was I interested. All I knew of it was they sold cookies and probably did a bunch of girly things, something this tomboy wanted no part of. At the same time, I never cried that I couldn't do Boy Scouts. I just accepted that there was no place for me in either organization and moved on.

I don't particularly like the idea of having the scout groups opening to the opposite gender for membership. It seems rather ridiculous to me. But what do I know, I don't have kids nor do I have any personal history with scouting.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

Ok I just will not take a part in this conversation beacuse I don't know how it looks in USA


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> US Army Cavalry Scouts.  Far from cavemen lol


Oh XD well now i imagine that one guy yelling all day long on the recuits XD


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

I was in a thing called helping my unlce in the garage when i was young, no troops/ scouts for me


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Star scout right here!  Currently working on my scoutmaster conference for Life.  I also just finished the last requirement for Personal Management like an hour ago.  My troop is a little hardcore in the sense that every time you do a scoutmaster conference for First Class through Eagle, they can test you on _anything_ in the handbook, and they make it really difficult.  Most scouts take 2-3 weeks to complete it, each meeting being an hour and a half long.  I had my first session two days ago and my scoutmaster said it went really well and we should be able to finish up next week at this rate.
> 
> Edit: If you fail they tell you to go home and study and come back when you are ready.  You can't advance if you don't know the skills.  It's so the scouts retain the knowledge of things you learn from Scout-First Class rank while you are learning leadership skills in Star-Eagle rank.



Good job! Keep going. Our troops was a little more laissez-faire on the interviews. It was more the spirit of the letter than the content. Granted they did slide a few Eagles through who were basically... incompetent... oh well.



backpawscratcher said:


> Although not a scout I was in our local Boys Brigade troop.  One camp we all took great delight in playing with an electric fence, seeing how long we could keep our hands on it etc.   Pretty much filled every gap in the week with it.
> 
> What a bunch of utter idiots we were



Haha, been there, done that.



Telnac said:


> Oh we did plenty of that too!  It’s a wonder any of us survived to reach adulthood!



LOL.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> As a female, I'll chime in on the scouting convo.... my grandfather was an Eagle Scout & Scoutmaster long before I came on the scene. My dad and his mom were involved in the same troop as my grandfather, but Idt my dad got very far. On my mom's side, since her brothers were both in scouts, and their mom a den mother as well, my mom ended up having to tag along a lot. Idk how that affected the troop, as I don't know my uncles very well. Pretty sure they didn't get far either though.
> 
> I was never involved in Girl Scouts, nor was I interested. All I knew of it was they sold cookies and probably did a bunch of girly things, something this tomboy wanted no part of. At the same time, I never cried that I couldn't do Boy Scouts. I just accepted that there was no place for me in either organization and moved on.
> 
> I don't particularly like the idea of having the scout groups opening to the opposite gender for membership. It seems rather ridiculous to me. But what do I know, I don't have kids nor do I have any personal history with scouting.


A co-ed scouting experience for college-age people sounds like it’d be fun. But other than that I agree.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

*sits down*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*lies upside down*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

*circles the floofs then sits nearby, inconspicuously waiting for moving floof to pounce on*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 7, 2018)

*Breaks out the water cannon, just in case*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *circles the floofs then sits nearby, inconspicuously waiting for moving floof to pounce on*



Owo.  Nervously tries to stop moving


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*Meows at Sasha*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Owo.  Nervously tries to stop moving


*crouches down slowly and pounces on the floofy sergal*



Black Burn said:


> *Meows at Sasha*


*from above my prize of floofiness, chuffs back happily* (tigers can't really meow)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> As a female, I'll chime in on the scouting convo.... my grandfather was an Eagle Scout & Scoutmaster long before I came on the scene. My dad and his mom were involved in the same troop as my grandfather, but Idt my dad got very far. On my mom's side, since her brothers were both in scouts, and their mom a den mother as well, my mom ended up having to tag along a lot. Idk how that affected the troop, as I don't know my uncles very well. Pretty sure they didn't get far either though.
> 
> I was never involved in Girl Scouts, nor was I interested. All I knew of it was they sold cookies and probably did a bunch of girly things, something this tomboy wanted no part of. At the same time, I never cried that I couldn't do Boy Scouts. I just accepted that there was no place for me in either organization and moved on.
> 
> I don't particularly like the idea of having the scout groups opening to the opposite gender for membership. It seems rather ridiculous to me. But what do I know, I don't have kids nor do I have any personal history with scouting.



Well, on the flip side, if BSA had been open to you, and more interesting, that might have been a stimulating option.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *crouches down slowly and pounces on the floofy sergal*
> 
> 
> *from above my prize of floofiness, chuffs back happily* (tigers can't really meow)


*pokes her with paw and runs away*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

*casually floats*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *crouches down slowly and pounces on the floofy sergal*
> 
> 
> *from above my prize of floofiness, chuffs back happily* (tigers can't really meow)



Egads! I've been tackled by...  something I don't mind


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *crouches down slowly and pounces on the floofy sergal*
> 
> 
> *from above my prize of floofiness, chuffs back happily* (tigers can't really meow)


Target aquired XD


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *casually floats*


*from my perch of floof, I watch you float by, batting at your tail(s)*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Egads! I've been tackled by...  something I don't mind


Sergal, kitty, not sure tackled is the word i would've used XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Sergal, kitty, not sure tackled is the word i would've used XD



I'm usually the one doing this kind of mischief


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *from my perch of floof, I watch you float by, batting at your tail(s)*


my tails have been batted.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*Returns, attacks Sasha with paw and runs away*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

*flops down, cracking the concrete*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm usually the one doing this kind of mischief


Tsk tsk tsk, don't be mean to the ones smaller than you XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Tsk tsk tsk, don't be mean to the ones smaller than you XD



I shot Blackburn out of a tshirt Cannon to play fetch with the canines here before


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Returns, attacks Sasha with paw and runs away*


Locks on with a tracking laser as a voice says in my head “Missile Lock Engaged”

Ok, I don’t have missiles but I totally imagine the voice anyway.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Locks on with a tracking laser as a voice says in my head “Missile Lock Engaged”
> 
> Ok, I don’t have missiles but I totally imagine the voice anyway.


the next thing that went through my mind was that annoying tone you get when someone is trying to lock on to your jet


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I shot Blackburn out of a tshirt Cannon to play fetch with the canines here before


XD don't expecte me playing fetch the ball tho XD the demonic part isn't up for that


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Returns, attacks Sasha with paw and runs away*



*chuffs in annoyance and reluctantly bounds after you to get even*

(Reluctant because my trophy of floof is now unguarded)


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *chuffs in annoyance and reluctantly bounds after you to get even*
> 
> (Reluctant because my trophy of floof is now unguarded)


*Climbs on a tree*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Climbs on a tree*


Quick call the firefighter, thers a kitty in a tree, weee wooo weee wooo


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Quick call the firefighter, thers a kitty in a tree, weee wooo weee wooo



@Mabus


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

*pouts & goes unpounced*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*Takes his AK* There's no need for firefighter, oh shit this AK is empty...


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Climbs on a tree*


*leaps to your branch in a single bound*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *pouts & goes unpounced*


Could it be the sweet sent of jealousy?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *pouts & goes unpounced*


*flies and crashes into you*

It's the best I can do


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *leaps to your branch in a single bound*


Emmm... Hi Sasha....


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *pouts & goes unpounced*


*floats by and pats* tis okay


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emmm... Hi Sasha....


Hello, kitty.... *bats you gently, but still with enough force to make you fall out of the tree*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hello, kitty.... *bats you gently, but still with enough force to make you fall out of the tree*


Haha tree stealing


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hello, kitty.... *bats you gently, but still with enough force to make you fall out of the tree*


Ouch *gets up*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *chuffs in annoyance and reluctantly bounds after you to get even*
> 
> (Reluctant because my trophy of floof is now unguarded)



*sneakily creeps around and runs full speed towards the tree, jumping up and easily snatching the tigress off the limb.  He holds her above his head*

I am now the keeper of the floof!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

Did I hear floof??


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

So much stealing here... *sit and grab pop corn*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Could it be the sweet sent of jealousy?


maaaabye? 


MadKiyo said:


> *flies and crashes into you*
> 
> It's the best I can do


Ack!


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> maaaabye?
> Ack!


Well... I may be willing to junp on you if you ask nicely... Because i'm a kind evil lord. u-u


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *sneakily creeps around and runs full speed towards the tree, jumping up and easily snatching the tigress off the limb.  He holds her above his head*
> 
> I am now the keeper of the floof!


*growls in annoyance* but you ARE the floof! You cannot be keeper of the floof too! *wriggles in your hands*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

*Returns back to his couch with his prize, but puts her down nicely on the top, and flops down on the cushions*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 7, 2018)

Okay, that's enough growling Sasha! *Fires aforementioned water canon indiscriminately*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Returns back to his couch with his prize, but puts her down nicely on the top, and flops down on the cushions*


*had placed a boo boo cushion bit before and burst laughing as he ear the sound*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> *had placed a boo boo cushion bit before and burst laughing as he ear the sound*



*eyeballs the wolf and contemplates converting him to full spiritual form, but is too lazy to move*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Returns back to his couch with his prize, but puts her down nicely on the top, and flops down on the cushions*



*moves to sit on the sergal, a look of triumph on my face*



MetroFox2 said:


> Okay, that's enough growling Sasha! *Fires aforementioned water canon indiscriminately*



*is not fazed as tigers love water*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *eyeballs the wolf and contemplates converting him to full spiritual form, but is too lazy to move*


Well what can i say... I AM evil after all XD well sort of


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *moves to sit on the sergal, a look of triumph on my face*



Just go easy with the claws, and I won't mind


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Just go easy with the claws, and I won't mind


Wish i had a living pillow too,*sight*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

*walk in, stretches, and find a nice spot to lay down in*
Hey everyone.  Long combat session today and I was the only one with fire arrows 

*finds soap box and lazily puts front paws on it while laying down*


Telnac said:


> I’m glad your troop takes this seriously. Too many do not.


My 2 cents now that I can lounge around and type.  My troop was middle of the road, though when I did Star and Life I was grilled hard about scouting, my skills, and my ability to teach the younger scouts.  My Eagle Board was almost 4 hours and I can still name all of the adult leaders that came from other troops to over see it.  My district was small but had several highly active troops in it.
I’m didn’t mind everything that we did, but remember when the changes happened.  Skitts we use to do we’re no longer allowed and had to be reviewed before we did them.  I have no problem with gays being allowed in, I even signed a couple of petitions for it.  Then everyone started yelling about girls being allowed in, and I’m over here “but they already are”.  We had three Venture Teams in our district and that part of Scouts was always co-ed.
But I know my old scouting community is going strong.  I follow several old friends who went back as adult leaders or are still active when I was in.

*bats soapbox away, crosses his from arms and rest his head on them*
I’m done now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Wish i had a living pillow too,*sight*



On the contrary, I have a living heated blanket


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*Attacks tigress again and runs away to hide in the bunker*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> On the contrary, I have a living heated blanket


You could also make it a rug XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> You could also make it a rug XD



Nah, you don't put nice things on the floor


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nah, you don't put nice things on the floor


Hmmm right, i need a chair then, i can't just sit on the floor


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Attacks tigress again and runs away to hide in the bunker*


*growls, my claws extending slightly before I remember where I'm sitting. Looks down sheepishly* sowwy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *growls, my claws extending slightly before I remember where I'm sitting. Looks down sheepishly* sowwy



I only said go easy with them, I can deal with them a bit


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*Runs away faster*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *growls, my claws extending slightly before I remember where I'm sitting. Looks down sheepishly* sowwy


Pillow savagery!!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I only said go easy with them, I can deal with them a bit


*smiles evilly*



Black Burn said:


> *Runs away faster*


*sighs and decides the floofy couch is too comfy to bother with smol floof*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

Every day pillows are violantly ravaged by kittys claws, make a donation by calling 0069 to save these poor pillow


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Pillow sabagery!!



I'll have to finish Coma's massive backstory to understand why a couple claw pokes don't bother me lol.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Every day pillows are violantly ravaged by kittys claws, make a donation by calling 0069 to save these poor pillow



Press 'F' to pay respects.

f


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll have to finish Coma's massive backstory to understand why a couple claw pokes don't bother me lol.


My backstory is short and quite easy, one day a young future hero crossed my path... The end


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*Returns* Ok I'm sorry I was bored


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Returns* Ok I'm sorry I was bored


C'mere, smol cousin


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *smiles evilly*
> 
> 
> *sighs and decides the floofy couch is too comfy to bother with smol floof*



Owo

*curls up to make room*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Owo
> 
> *curls up to make room*


Room for an evil but kind demonwoof too?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *walk in, stretches, and find a nice spot to lay down in*
> Hey everyone.  Long combat session today and I was the only one with fire arrows
> 
> *finds soap box and lazily puts front paws on it while laying down*
> ...



So what do you actually disagree with?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> My backstory is short and quite easy, one day a young future hero crossed my path... The end



There's a thread around here about fursona backstory, I put a highly condensed version of maybe 1/3 of it in there.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> My backstory is short and quite easy, one day a young future hero crossed my path... The end



Heroes are overrated anyway.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There's a thread around here about fursona backstory, I put a highly condensed version of maybe 1/3 of it in there.


Was more made as a joke here tho, never really thought  about a backstory


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*Jumps on the couch and lies down next to Sasha*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Heroes are overrated anyway.


Yeah, they only win cus they're 8v1 pfft noobs learn to 1v1 nab


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Jumps on the couch and lies down next to Sasha*



*boops your nose*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *boops your nose*


*boopa back*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Owo
> 
> *curls up to make room*


*sheathes claws and kneads your floof*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *sheathes claws and kneads your floof*



*eyes roll into the back of his head for the back rub*


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 7, 2018)

*yawn* well i ear the bedcall it seem, 0.45 here XD time to go in morphe's arm


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> *yawn* well i ear the bedcall it seem, 0.45 here XD time to go in morphe's arm


*pats your head* good night woofer


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> So what do you actually disagree with?


Allowing girls into Boy Scouts, Venture Crews could do everything that regular Scouting did except earn the same ranks.  Minor gripe for me.

What I've always had problems with was unless your district and council is well run, once the required training is done for adult leaders there isn't much oversight for adults.  There are problems that not every troop is well run or safely, ok what passed as safely, run.  Don't want to clog up the board first hand accounts, but when troops are run as dictatorship's and actions of leaders are more than questionable (not talking about the major national news stuff) just for starts.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 7, 2018)

*yawn* I go to sleep, shit only 5h30m of sleep, good night *falls asleep*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Allowing girls into Boy Scouts, Venture Crews could do everything that regular Scouting did except earn the same ranks.  Minor gripe for me.
> 
> What I've always had problems with was unless your district and council is well run, once the required training is done for adult leaders there isn't much oversight for adults.  There are problems that not every troop is well run or safely, ok what passed as safely, run.  Don't want to clog up the board first hand accounts, but when troops are run as dictatorship's and actions of leaders are more than questionable (not talking about the major national news stuff) just for starts.



Yeah, I agree with that. I think the BSA caved to a bunch of whiny parents who believe in some warped version of radical equality... that can never exist in this imperfect world. And it can be argued it shouldn't exist.


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

Huh, when I saw that the boy scouts were letting girls in, I had one thought: they have had dramatically declining numbers, for years.

This way, they will reproduce, and make more : P


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, when I saw that the boy scouts were letting girls in, I had one thought: they have had dramatically declining numbers, for years.
> 
> This way, they will reproduce, and make more : P



There's something very uncomfortable about this idea.


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> There's something very uncomfortable about this idea.



A bit, yes! I don't advocate teen pregnancy, but I'm not going to pretend teens don't have sex...I mean, I lost my virginity to a rather aggressive girl at 13, that I dated for 3 years, and we were very careful and very close friends...and looking back, I don't feel at all bad about it; it seemed a positive expression of the self. (Except that it was really her brother I had the crush on, but was too scared to admit this, even to myself)

But there's not much use fighting biological facts; I've always been of the mind to educate about being responsible, vs. this 'abstinence only' stuff,which has not really worked.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, when I saw that the boy scouts were letting girls in, I had one thought: they have had dramatically declining numbers, for years.
> 
> This way, they will reproduce, and make more : P


Lol.  Ventures always did and if they were over 16 could work at the different Summer Camps.  We had one young lady that was a camp councler for Archery that all of had a crush on.

My sadist day when I was in scouts was when the Girl Scouts moved one of there camps.  For the longest time it shared a boarder with one of the Boy Scout camps my troop went to lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

*passes out*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> A bit, yes! I don't advocate teen pregnancy, but I'm not going to pretend teens don't have sex...I mean, I lost my virginity to a rather aggressive girl at 13, that I dated for 3 years, and we were very careful and very close friends...and looking back, I don't feel at all bad about it; it seemed a positive expression of the self. (Except that it was really her brother I had the crush on, but was too scared to admit this, even to myself)
> 
> But there's not much use fighting biological facts; I've always been of the mind to educate about being responsible, vs. this 'abstinence only' stuff,which has not really worked.


The areas with the most teen pregnancies(unwanted and otherwise) are the ones where they have garbage sex ed. The areas where they teach proper safety precautions and about personal responsibility and safety are the areas with the lowest.

The most important shit you can teach kids is to take responsibility for their actions and to be accountable for them. And common sense.

You can't stop biology, no matter what kind of ideology you have. We have evolved to want to fuck, both from a biological and instinctual perspective. And from that perspective it is much more important to teach properly about what shit is and how to be responsible. Teaching abstinence is no better than saying "Your biology doesn't matter".


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *passes out*


*grabs a blanket and puts it over them*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

AHHH BIG PARAGRAPHS




...im threatened by reading....


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

*noms pizza*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *noms pizza*


...Got a pic of the pizza you're nomming on?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Got a pic of the pizza you're nomming on?


i would if it wasn't already gone...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i would if it wasn't already gone...


*takes the crumbs*

Now it is


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> *takes the crumbs*
> 
> Now it is


you ate the entire box!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i would if it wasn't already gone...


D:

Damn. That sucks.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> you ate the entire box!


I don't eat boxes, what are you talking about?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't eat boxes, what are you talking about?


*points at missing box*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *points at missing box*



If you're pointing at it, it ain't missing lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *points at missing box*


Do I look like a box eater to you?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Do I look like a box eater to you?


*looks at intently* ............................................................................................ no


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Some feline probably stole the box then...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

KHAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 7, 2018)

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTT!!!!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

*looks around innocently*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *looks around innocently*


hi


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> hi



Oh hello again floofer


----------



## Wolfstin (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Do I look like a box eater to you?


I love eating the Box if you know what I mean.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> I love eating the Box if you know what I mean.


I don't suppose I do.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't suppose I do.



 assumptions are fun lol


----------



## Wolfstin (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> assumptions are fun lol


Ahahahaha you'll get change there bud.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

*sell's pizza to chat*


----------



## Loffi (Jan 7, 2018)

I heard someone talk about eating box, so I'm here now


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I heard someone talk about eating box, so I'm here now



*snickers*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

so hows peoples


----------



## Wolfstin (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> *sell's pizza to chat*


Yeah bud you heard right. How many fur burger's have you eaten


----------



## Loffi (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> so hows peoples



Waiting to get my box eaten, obviously


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> Yeah bud you heard right. Hoe many fur burger's have you eaten


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> so hows peoples


Advanced boredom


----------



## Wolfstin (Jan 7, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Waiting to get my box eaten, obviously


Ahahahaha


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

I had a box but my cat sat in it. It’s his box now.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> I don't you re thinking what I'm talking about bud. Adult contact.


You mean like shaking hands or saving a phone number?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> I don't you re thinking what I'm talking about bud. Adult contact.



Which is why they are trying to give you the hint that open chat is not the place to discuss topics as such.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> I don't you re thinking what I'm talking about bud. Adult contact.


Impossible. There are no adults here.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Impossible. There are no adults here.


Indeed. Growing old: mandatory. Growing up: optional.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

Dafuk is going on?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Dafuk is going on?



Usual.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Usual.


God damn furries ruining everything


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Indeed. Growing old: mandatory. Growing up: optional.


Strangely I dislike the idea of growing old more than I do dying.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Strangely I dislike the idea of growing old more than I do dying.



I'm hoping that they'll be able to transfer my brain to a robot before my body gets old.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm hoping that they'll be able to transfer my brain to a robot before my body gets old.



Ugh. I want to die when I do. I don't want no robot body.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

I want to eat a box. Not something I've done before. Amazon sends me a lot of boxes.


----------



## Wolf359 (Jan 7, 2018)

I would love to meet people like me. Maybe fall in love. I never dated a woman that was a furry...


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't know if im watching porn or dragonball.... it just said vegeta is getting covered in purple alien goo...


----------



## Dongding (Jan 7, 2018)

New trophy for 1000 posts... Is that an achievement or does it mean I'm lame?


----------



## Ashke (Jan 7, 2018)

I must stop buying adopts. I feel like I'm building an army. It's become an addiction.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

Ashke said:


> I must stop buying adopts. I feel like I'm building an army. It's become an addiction.




I never really understood adopts


----------



## Ashke (Jan 8, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I never really understood adopts



I guess it's just really appealing to see a character you like and can't draw yourself, and get to build their personality and background and such. And lots of them are permitted to be turned into fursonas, another appeal factor. That's my perspective.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

I hate mondays and waking up at 6:30AM beacuse I have lessons at 7:40AM, and then and having eight lessons... *yawn*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

Wolf359 said:


> I would love to meet people like me. Maybe fall in love. I never dated a woman that was a furry...



Well that was blunt.

It's way easier if you're gay.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

Ashke said:


> And lots of them are permitted to be turned into fursonas,



Including house vents.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> How you can just hook up with anyone in your area.



I'm afraid to actually go hang out with the real furries. People in costumes freak me out.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> Buddy you need to get out of the box. I have only have one friend that is a furry  and god help me if the rest of them know. I doesn't matter that I'm a furry but they wouldn't care because I'm still that drunk, hateful, smart, toughest,  awesome guy to hang out with.



Intriguing. How do "drunk" and "awesome" wind up in the same sentence?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Intriguing. How do "drunk" and "awesome" wind up in the same sentence?


For an example my parents when they are drunk are awesome, beacuse they are more kind to me and they're talking how amazing sons they have etc. And words of drunk people are thoughts of conscious people so...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> For an example my parents when they are drunk are awesome, beacuse they are more kind to me and they're talking how amazing sons they have etc. And words of drunk people are thoughts of conscious people so...



OK, start spiking their morning coffee.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> OK, start spiking their morning coffee.


Ummmmm no


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ummmmm no



That was a joke. >_<


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That was a joke. >_<


I still could answer ^w^


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm hoping that they'll be able to transfer my brain to a robot before my body gets old.


They will.  Unfortunately it'll be a Roomba, and you'll spend your days bumping into chair legs.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm afraid to actually go hang out with the real furries. People in costumes freak me out.


Would it help to think that all the non-furries out there you meet are wearing human costumes?  Most people aren't showing you their true selves even when you're face to face.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

It's a little bit cold for me in this school sometimes, most of the time in the morning


----------



## Mabus (Jan 8, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Quick call the firefighter, thers a kitty in a tree, weee wooo weee wooo





MadKiyo said:


> @Mabus


O_O !

*opens door dramatically*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

emmmm *climbs on a tree*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

Mabus said:


> O_O !
> 
> *opens door dramatically*
> 
> View attachment 26299


aww broken gif for me


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jan 8, 2018)

welcome in that new year of crappiness and happiness 
So what i missed beside the daily drama?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Ok, I have religion now so 45 minutesnof sleep I'm coming


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Good night everyone ^^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Would it help to think that all the non-furries out there you meet are wearing human costumes?  Most people aren't showing you their true selves even when you're face to face.



Ha, true. I try to be really honest with people. Scares the ever living shit out of most people. 

Anyone else getting bad gateway errors on the forum?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Anyone else getting bad gateway errors on the forum


*raises paw* me


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *raises paw* me


me too


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

Weird.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah on the bad gateways thing.  Looks like a server behind the load balancer is down from the error.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Same here


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Anyone else getting bad gateway errors on the forum?


Yes, someone is DDOSing the site.  Look at the number of guests online when you are on the front page.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jan 8, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Yes, someone is DDOSing the site.  Look at the number of guests online when you are on the front page.


Ah, thats why the errors are so unregularly...
Aint this Koreans never sleep?


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 8, 2018)

Why are they targetting us


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jan 8, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Why are they targetting us


They're Koreans. It's not their fault. 
It's usual to spend your free time with even more work in Korea.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Well, with all this fun...night

*curls up on the floor, avoiding all the tiny robots running around, and beings to snore*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

LupusFamilia said:


> Ah, thats why the errors are so unregularly...
> Aint this Koreans never sleep?


Or russians, chinese, hacker that is Trump supporter


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

*shivers* why it's so cold in this corridor


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2018)

If there is one thing you can say about the Japs, when it comes to their anime you can always count on them to deliver on something completely over the top.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If there is one thing you can say about the Japs, when it comes to their anime you can always count on them to deliver on something completely over the top.


I've seen Japanese game about lesbian warriors that were powered by orgasms


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I've seen Japanese game about lesbian warriors that were powered by orgasms


Orgasms are a powerful thing.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Orgasms are a powerful thing.


I agree


----------



## Sagt (Jan 8, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, is the forum site acting weird for you guys? I keep getting error messages saying "Bad gateway"


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the forum site acting weird for you guys? I keep getting error messages saying "Bad gateway"


Everyone gets it


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the forum site acting weird for you guys? I keep getting error messages saying "Bad gateway"


Getting DDOSd apparently.  Still over 7000 guests hitting the site all at once.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

I assume that the people DDoS-ing are the same people who went and fucked with a bunch of Discord servers yesterday. I'm not the only person who thinks that's not a coincidence, right?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

This is not funny


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> This is not funny



Who said it was funny? Wait, no, I assume you're just shouting that into the ether to vent your frustration?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes you're right


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Good morning, everyfur :3




Edit: The fuck is going on?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Yay Kiara, 2 days, it's been to long *hug* ^w^


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 8, 2018)

@Lcs yup me too..


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yay Kiara, 2 days, it's been to long *hug* ^w^


*Hugs back* ^^
Hai :3


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 8, 2018)

Well, America is awake.  Time for more people to start noticing the problem.  I happen to be posting this from the HTML version of the site  (why is this happening but I mean haters gotta hate and we are furries so this is just something we have to deal with from time to time)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah, site is a bit groggy for the past few hours.  It's kind of interrupting my  morning.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

7800 guests shows a legit DDoS attack


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 8, 2018)

YESSSSS END ALL THE FURRRIEEEESSS!!!!!

also this has been going on scince 11:30pm Pacific time


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

This fucking suckssss


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Either someone is really bored or really has a thing against furrys, I had figured the DDoS would be over by now and dealt with.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

I mean, if it's the people from yesterday who were fucking with Discord servers, they used their normal usernames, so it's not hard to track down their steam and twitter and stuff, just, throwing that information out there, I'm not gonna touch it, I don't want to start stalking strangers on the internet.

Though I'm probably talking out my ass, feeling ill, can't think straight, bleh! Should really get on with some writing.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

I keep hearing about the attack on Discord.  I'm still figuring it out and how to join the different groups, can someone feel me in please!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Some guys spammed a Discord server I was on with a bunch of anti-furry stuff and the usual bollocks people online hear about furries. Then one turned up later on a different server before leaving, don't know why, at that point I'd gone through and removed any links I'd posted on the forums and let people know, maybe that was why? Dunno, just feels too much of a coincidence for that and today's DDoS to happen back-to-back.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Wasn’t able to edit my last post, suppose to be "?" not "!"

That is to much of a coincidence to just be some random script kiddie they to have fun.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 8, 2018)

meanwhile.
*snootplants*


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 8, 2018)

Well looks like hate is big... attempting to be bothered abot the hate.... Action failed server timed out...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 8, 2018)

oh well.


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 8, 2018)

It’s alive!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Yaaaaaay we survived


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Yay, I can send messages again!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Sweet, now work will be enjoyable again


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yaaaaaay we survived


*Huggles BlackBurn*


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 8, 2018)

Well that’s weird


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Vitaly said:


> View attachment 26301 Well that’s weird


Thats why it was so laggy ;P



(On an unrelated note, I chewed the plastic off of my hoodie's drawstrings)


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Huggles BlackBurn*


*Huggles back*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Aaaannnd again...


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Huggles back*


Mrow ;D


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

*Rages*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 8, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> aww broken gif for me


Aww D:

Just imagine a firefighterat the front door asking “someone dial 9-1-1?”


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Rages*
> View attachment 26302


*smashs computer with sledgehammer*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Still nearly 8,000 guests, but it does seem to be going a bit smoother.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Still nearly 8,000 guests, but it does seem to be going a bit smoother.


Just had a browser check done by the site host.  Looks like they are trying to filter out the attacking ip's from the legit ones.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Ok, for now site is again ok


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Just imagine a firefighterat the front door asking “someone dial 9-1-1?”


GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

Don't people have better things to do than attack Furry Fandom forums?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Don't people have better things to do than attack Furry Fandom forums?


apparently not lol


----------



## FelixLynx (Jan 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *smashs computer with sledgehammer*


Smashing the computer obviosly helped . Now everything works again


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Don't people have better things to do than attack Furry Fandom forums?


Nahh, it's fun to watch furries freak out xD


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Nahh, it's fun to watch furries freak out xD


Why are you acting suspicious today


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Finally *gets out of the bunker*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Finally *gets out of the bunker*


*Pets* Its all ogre now


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Pets* Its all ogre now


*purrs*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *purrs*


At least we can talk without the bad messages now


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


>


Oh


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> At least we can talk without the bad messages now


Yaaaaaay :3


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yaaaaaay :3


*pounces on BlackBurn*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

well, one good thing came of this craziness. I finally hopped onto the discord bandwagon XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *pounces on BlackBurn*


*tries defend himself from Kiara's attack*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 8, 2018)

*wanders back*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *tries defend himself from Kiara's attack*


*noms on Blackburn's left ear*
:3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *noms on Blackburn's left ear*
> :3


*noms Kiara's tail* ^w^


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

FelixLynx said:


> Smashing the computer obviosly helped . Now everything works again


I use to do tech support, when all else failed this was our go to XD.

Just remember, Russian parts, American parts all made in Twain lol


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *noms Kiara's tail* ^w^


*Hits BlackBurn in the face with my wings*


----------



## Wolf359 (Jan 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well that was blunt.
> 
> It's way easier if you're gay.


Really? I never thought that being gay was easier.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Hits BlackBurn in the face with my wings*


*pokes her and runs away, climbs a tree*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I use to do tech support, when all else failed this was our go to XD.
> 
> Just remember, Russian parts, American parts all made in Twain lol


 So true lol. I don't officailly work in tech support, but i might as well. I can't begin to count the times i've wanted to take a sledge hammer to the thing that wasn't working


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

@Wolf359 Best icon, love that artist.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 8, 2018)

For some reason on my main browser when I try to log in it keeps taking me to the signup screen and won't let me log in...


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pokes her and runs away, climbs a tree*


Oh no, not this again... *does a firefighter woofer call*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 8, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> So true lol. I don't officailly work in tech support, but i might as well. I can't begin to count the times i've wanted to take a sledge hammer to the thing that wasn't working


i would try that, but i don't know if i could smash my dad's internet service


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i would try that, but i don't know if i could smash my dad's internet service


probably for the better lol. turning it off then turning it back on also helps.... a tad more often than the sledge hammer trick.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 8, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> probably for the better lol. turning it off then turning it back on also helps.... a tad more often than the sledge hammer trick.


it's reliable. it's just the slowest thing ever


----------



## Wolf359 (Jan 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> @Wolf359 Best icon, love that artist.


Goldenwolfen art. Look it up.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> well, one good thing came of this craziness. I finally hopped onto the discord bandwagon XD


I'm still working on how to find and join groups lol


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Wolf359 said:


> Goldenwolfen art. Look it up.



Already have, they were one of the artists that got me into furry in the first place.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I'm still working on how to find and join groups lol


you'll find one eventually


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I'm still working on how to find and join groups lol


same lol. i happened to have a couple people on here that i had friend me on discord and they're showing me the ropes lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

*Gets of a tree, and pounces Kiara*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


>



Uh oh.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi hi guys


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uh oh.



*Nervously laughs* Yeah, uh, I totally didn't feel weird and old reading this:






Edit - Wait, I'm not the only one who used to watched annoying orange, right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> *Nervously laughs* Yeah, uh, I totally didn't feel weird and old reading this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

I think I watched two episodes cause I had to know what it even was.


----------



## SophiaSophisticated (Jan 8, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Narnia.... custom high quality and cheap don't go together
> 
> The ones I'm looking at are $1200+ and I consider that sorta cheap


I saw custom heads for as little as 150 dollars, and higher quality ones for $300 to $700.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 8, 2018)

Good night everyfur


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 8, 2018)

*woofs a woofer song* :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

**peeks out from behind a tree**


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

*stretches out on my couch*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

*swings from low branch*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 8, 2018)

*crawls across the floor with my woofer paws*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 8, 2018)

been debating as to what to do


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

*grunts*



Rystren said:


> been debating as to what to do


About?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

*pokes head in through the door*

Evening, just playing catchup real quick


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *pokes head in through the door*
> 
> Evening, just playing catchup real quick


Not to be flippant, but it's probably best not to.  Not if you've had a bad day anyway.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 8, 2018)

Lookit dis skig i fund

*chews*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26322
> Lookit dis skig i fund
> 
> *chews*



*Steals skig and throws it for the woofer*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

Please tell me this thread is safe from the dumpster fires tonight. ;____;


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Please tell me this thread is safe from the dumpster fires tonight. ;____;


Sssshhhh....they'll hear us.


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Please tell me this thread is safe from the dumpster fires tonight. ;____;



Oh boy. Looks like I just missed some drama—thank god.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2018)

I witnessed the discord fiasco first hand. Apparently it got bad enough that it spread to the forums.


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 8, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I witnessed the discord fiasco first hand. Apparently it got bad enough that it spread to the forums.


Wish I could say I was surprised Discord was the problem, lmao.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sssshhhh....they'll hear us.


*whispers* is this thread safe from the dumpster fires????


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I witnessed the discord fiasco first hand. Apparently it got bad enough that it spread to the forums.


Would you like some eye bleach? I'm sorry you had to witness that.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *whispers* is this thread safe from the dumpster fires????


*replies with sign language for yes*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *replies with sign language for yes*


Oh thank goodness.

*pops open bottle of champagne*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

So many alt accounts lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2018)

Nightlock said:


> Wish I could say I was surprised Discord was the problem, lmao.



I'm rather new to Discord, so needless to say it was not a good first impression.



aloveablebunny said:


> Would you like some eye bleach? I'm sorry you had to witness that.



I've seen worse, but don't ask


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

Can't imagine why they called it Discord.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh thank goodness.
> 
> *pops open bottle of champagne*


*brings strawberries for champagne*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm rather new to Discord, so needless to say it was not a good first impression.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen worse, but don't ask



Our server is definitely way less cringe-y and doesn't involve such nastiness.

We talk about stupid b.s. sometimes but all in good fun. Definitely no support for the NSFW discussions with minors.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 8, 2018)

Today has been the biggest shitstorm in awhile


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Our server is definitely way less cringe-y and doesn't involve such nastiness.
> 
> We talk about stupid b.s. sometimes but all in good fun. Definitely no support for the NSFW discussions with minors.



Oh cool, do you have an invitation link?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2018)

Seems the Drama Llama LOVES doing its rounds in the fandom it seems.






Now, how's everyone's day been?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Our server is definitely way less cringe-y and doesn't involve such nastiness.
> 
> We talk about stupid b.s. sometimes but all in good fun. Definitely no support for the NSFW discussions with minors.



Silence with your lies and propaganda.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 8, 2018)

Just got back from the city...I hate Calgary...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Silence with your lies and propaganda.


DON'T BLOW OUR COVER!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Seems the Drama Llama LOVES doing its rounds in the fandom it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Busy AF


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Busy AF



There's probably already someone yiffing said llama lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Silence with your lies and propaganda.


....We have a server? Good lord. Must be dripping with Autism.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

The humor that I get a cloud flare DDoS protection loading page, and there are still over 6000 bots on the server right now lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There's probably already someone yiffing said llama lol


Omg you went there


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 8, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The humor that I get a cloud flare DDoS protection loading page, and there are still over 6000 bots on the server right now lol


Can they attack again? It would probably help calm down the shitstorms....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

This is just a friggin joke to see every single time I refresh lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The humor that I get a cloud flare DDoS protection loading page, and there are still over 6000 bots on the server right now lol


6546 guests wtf


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 8, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This is just a friggin joke to see every single time I refresh lol
> 
> View attachment 26326


Whatever you do don't log out or it wont let you log back in for some reason. It screws around with the login in page and takes you to the signup screen instead


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> 6546 guests wtf


FAF must have exploded in popularity. They just can't get enough of me. <3


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 8, 2018)

Yup get the same message everyone I come back..


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Whatever you do don't log out or it wont let you log back in for some reason. It screws around with the login in page and takes you to the signup screen instead


I've been able to log back in okay


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've been able to log back in okay


Huh, was messed up for me.. had to nuke my browser for it to work


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

Annnnnd it's dead now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Annnnnd it's dead now.


Yeah, you shot it. Good job.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, you shot it. Good job.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 8, 2018)

*crawls back onto his couch and starts snoring*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *crawls back onto his couch and starts snoring*


Into*.

You're a child at heart, mate. Or have you forgotten the pillow fort you made already??



aloveablebunny said:


>


Yeah, you shot it with adorableness. 

...Can you shoot some this way? Please..?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Into*.
> 
> You're a child at heart, mate. Or have you forgotten the pillow fort you made already??
> 
> ...


*shoots cannon full of adorableness in your direction* :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *shoots cannon full of adorableness in your direction* :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


That's no way to live!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 8, 2018)

OH GAWD THERES TOO MANY BANANAS


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 8, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> OH GAWD THERES TOO MANY BANANAS



That looks like a serious medical condition. Might wanna get that checked out.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 8, 2018)

Nightlock said:


> That looks like a serious medical condition. Might wanna get that checked out.


Probably, but at least it isnt pineapples, that would destroy the nose


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 8, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Probably, but at least it isnt pineapples, that would destroy the nose


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Not to be flippant, but it's probably best not to.  Not if you've had a bad day anyway.


You spoke way tooooo soon.


----------



## Serin (Jan 8, 2018)

*sneaks by with cookies*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 8, 2018)

Serin said:


> *sneaks by with cookies*


*nibs one*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Serin said:


> *sneaks by with cookies*


*sneaks behind and steals a cookie *


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

Serin said:


> *sneaks by with cookies*


*swipes a cookie*


----------



## Serin (Jan 8, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *nibs one*


Hey! Lol 


Mudman2001 said:


> *sneaks behind and steals a cookie *


Nuuuuuu! Mah cookies :<


----------



## Serin (Jan 8, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *swipes a cookie*


:< oh come on. XD


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

Serin said:


> :< oh come on. XD


*swipes another cookie*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2018)

*also takes one*

Muahahaha, mass thievery!

8>


----------



## Karatine (Jan 8, 2018)

Serin said:


> :< oh come on. XD


awe ;-;
*gives nibbled cookie back*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 8, 2018)

It appears i missed one hellova sh*tshow while i was attempting to rest... O_O

*puts out all the dumpster fires*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 8, 2018)

Mabus said:


> It appears i missed one hellova sh*tshow while i was attempting to rest... O_O
> 
> *puts out all the dumpster fires*


you weren't the only one


----------



## Ginza (Jan 8, 2018)

Y'all indeed did miss a _massive _meltdown. Although, is it really out of the ordinary 'round here  Either way, seems things have settled a bit


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2018)

Massive meltdown? Is this the discord one or something else?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 8, 2018)

I missed it too. I have no clue


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Serin said:


> Hey! Lol
> 
> Nuuuuuu! Mah cookies :<


*licks the cookie and hands it back*

You can have it back


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *licks the cookie and hands it back*
> 
> You can have it back



Y'all should check the games section


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Y'all should check the games section


I do, just need to make the time to join in.  Heck, I need to jump in the to rp also


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> OH GAWD THERES TOO MANY BANANAS


IMPOSSIBLE!!!  THERE CAN NEVER BE ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

When something says "no" to you trying to sleep


----------



## Simo (Jan 9, 2018)

Song of my youth, comes to me now: Michigan boy, but sweet song:


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jan 9, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If there is one thing you can say about the Japs, when it comes to their anime you can always count on them to deliver on something completely over the top.


what can be either a good sign or a bad relating to the high amoung of cringy animes and sub-animes.
also,
I suppose the attaks are over now?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

LupusFamilia said:


> I suppose the attaks are over now?


Well the forums isn't displaying the bad connection thing, so I assume they're over


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

For some reason a vine has been stuck in my head for like, three days

_Hurricane Katrina? More like Hurricane Tortilla!_


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

*Pounces on Kiara*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

*crawls out of bed*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Pounces on Kiara*


*Scratches BlackBurn*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Scratches BlackBurn*


*Sratches Kiara's wings*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Sratches Kiara's wings*


*Cries*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Cries*


I'm sorry *hugs*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

*scritches both*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 9, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Y'all indeed did miss a _massive _meltdown. Although, is it really out of the ordinary 'round here  Either way, seems things have settled a bit


It was to be expected, considering the people involved.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi hi everyone


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Cries*


Kiara, I'm sorry


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Hi hi everyone


Morning


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

So what's going on around?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Nothing much.  Just figuring out who work just rented me out to again.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 9, 2018)

The battery in my company truck decided to die, so I'm sitting here waiting on someone to rescue me. This is a real good way to start the day...


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 9, 2018)

The people beside me are watching porn, this is gonna be a long day.....


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Scrambling to cover shifts from people calling in or quiting.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

That sounds unpleasant.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

My chemistry teacher today took my workbook and when she saw that I wasn't doing any homework, she fell into rage and almost died of a heart attack


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Well i just killed some random kid who was passing by and now i start to see papers with my face on everywhere on the walls... They could'vs ask me if i wanted to be taken in picture tho


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That sounds unpleasant.


Trust me, there are days I wish I was doing the whole cubical 9-5 thing.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Well i just killed some random kid who was passing by and now i start to see papers with my face on everywhere on the walls... They could'vs ask me if i wanted to be taken in picture tho



Okie Doke....


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm sorry *hugs*





Black Burn said:


> Kiara, I'm sorry


*Hugs BlackBurn back* ;-;


Rystren said:


> *scritches both*


Y tho


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Hugs BlackBurn back* ;-;


Your wings are ok?


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Okie Doke....


XD


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Y tho


scritches are gentle rubs with fingers. because why not


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 9, 2018)

I can't decide if Uganda knuckles is obnoxiously funny or obnoxiously bad. Either way for the first meme of 2018 I'm disappointed.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> I can't decide if Uganda knuckles is obnoxiously funny or obnoxiously bad. Either way for the first meme of 2018 I'm disappointed.


Can't it be both?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Can't it be both?



Because it's terribad


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Because it's terribad


Oh noes it's teribelu XD


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Your wings are ok?


Yeah ;-;


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Because it's terribad


It is, as the french would say, "really fuckin' stupid"


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> It is, as the french would say, "really fuckin' stupid"


Does fench peeps say that? :O


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah ;-;



You two are funny.  I needed to read that this morning lol


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You two are funny.  I needed to read that this morning lol


I tend to cheer people up to pretend to be an innocent little kitten.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You two are funny.  I needed to read that this morning lol


I like roleplaying :3


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

*sits down drenched in icy cold water*


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 9, 2018)

*is rendered speechless by existential crisis*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Scrambling to cover shifts from people calling in or quiting.


I don't miss that aspect of being a supervisor. Sorry you have to deal with that!


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Hmmm juste did something silly XD thinking too much isn't good for me lol


----------



## Mabus (Jan 9, 2018)

Marf woof bark bork boof! :V


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Marf woof bark bork boof! :V


Hmm well hello there


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Marf woof bark bork boof! :V


Meow


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm so tired >_<


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm so tired >_<


*hand over a sugar* some quick energy?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> *hand over a sugar* some quick energy?


I wish, lol. I'm trying so hard to stay awake


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I wish, lol. I'm trying so hard to stay awake


*hand over a whole bowl of sugar*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> *hand over a whole bowl of sugar*


I can't have sugar lol, I have six cavities


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I can't have sugar lol, I have six cavities


Hmmm how about uuh apples?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Hmmm how about uuh apples?


*drinks five-hour energy* 
And I have band practice after school....


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *drinks five-hour energy*
> And I have band practice after school....


Just drink some redbull and fly away XDXD


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Just drink some redbull and fly away XDXD


Nuh
I need to be there, I have MPA coming up >_<


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

This would wake you up lol





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=193054627913340


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This would wake you up lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an extension so all of my images are just dancing bees


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 9, 2018)

Ugh. 20 minutes left until I am home.

My legs are fucking killing me....


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ugh. 20 minutes left until I am home.
> 
> My legs are fucking killing me....


Ah?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ugh. 20 minutes left until I am home.
> 
> My legs are fucking killing me....



At least you dont have pleurisy in your lungs 
Feels like ive been shot with every breath~


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This would wake you up lol


Dat resonate frequency doe


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 9, 2018)

All I want to do is go home and sleep, its only lunch time, damn this day is taking forever


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

I am craving some eggs, bacon, homemade biscuits with gravy, and oarnge juice

I have one more class till I have to leave ;-;
But this happened though:


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I am craving some eggs, bacon, homemade biscuits with gravy, and oarnge juice
> 
> I have one more class till I have to leave ;-;
> But this happened though:
> View attachment 26359


Hahaha


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Hahaha


Whats so funny?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I am craving some eggs, bacon, homemade biscuits with gravy, and oarnge juice
> 
> I have one more class till I have to leave ;-;
> But this happened though:
> View attachment 26359


Emm I don't know, but I think it's something good, so I will just say..... congratulations


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

It remind me of when i was still in sho


KiaraTC said:


> Whats so funny?


It remind me of when i was still in svhool


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 9, 2018)

It seems like I'm not the only one having a slow day.  Normally bio is my favorite class but last period I felt like I was dragging on for hours.  I only have one more class after this but then I have to go to work for 4 hours so I just want to get through the day at this point.



KiaraTC said:


> I have one more class till I have to leave ;-;
> But this happened though:



Was that a mistake on the teacher's part? Which made it so you got double the points for one assignment?  Congrats on the 100%, by the way.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Ah?


My job usually involves a lot of standing and/or walking. And customer contact, which I hate. 

Try walking and/or standing for 5-6 hours straight. Your legs will end up like jelly.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> My job usually involves a lot of standing and/or walking. And customer contact, which I hate.
> 
> Try walking and/or standing for 5-6 hours straight. Your legs will end up like jelly.


Hmmm i did walked one day for around 9-10 hours straight... Mylegs. Exe have stopped working XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Hmmm i did walked one day for around 9-10 hours straight... Mylegs. Exe have stopped working XD


Your legs are like "Mate. If you keep this shit up, I'ma hurt you.."


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Your legs are like "Mate. If you keep this shit up, I'ma hurt you.."


They where more like AAAAHHHHHH STAP IT NOOOOOOW


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2018)

They finally gave me an Oculus at work tiday!  *happy dance!* 

Hard to code for a VR game w/o a VR headset!


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Telnac said:


> They finally gave me an Oculus at work tiday!  *happy dance!*
> 
> Hard to code for a VR game w/o a VR headset!


Haha gratz


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> My job usually involves a lot of standing and/or walking. And customer contact, which I hate.
> 
> Try walking and/or standing for 5-6 hours straight. Your legs will end up like jelly.


In summer holidays I was working for 5 days on the exhibition of polish tanks, trucks, armored transports etc. I was sleeping in tent qnd it was ok but without shower or bath, so I wasn't washing for 5 days, in the night there was a danger of being attacked beacuse drunk people in the night sometimes wanted to go for free and enter the tanks, once with my friend we had to fight off them using axes, and in the day we had to keep an eye on customers to don't enter vehicles without permission, of course some of them were dumb and were arguing, but before entry there were rules on sign and writen "Buying a ticket you accept regulations", onr time I had to call guards, but.. We had free rides on SKOT, T55, artillery tractor and jeep, infinite times


----------



## Mabus (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> In summer holidays I was working for 5 days on the exhibition of polish tanks, trucks, armored transports etc. I was sleeping in tent qnd it was ok but without shower or bath, so I wasn't washing for 5 days, in the night there was a danger of being attacked beacuse drunk people in the night sometimes wanted to go for free and enter the tanks, once with my friend we had to fight off them using axes, and in the day we had to keep an eye on customers to don't enter vehicles without permission, of course some of them were dumb and were arguing, but before entry there were rules on sign and writen "Buying a ticket you accept regulations", onr time I had to call guards, but.. We had free rides on SKOT, T55, artillery tractor and jeep, infinite times


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26360


XD


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emm I don't know, but I think it's something good, so I will just say..... congratulations


I made 100% on two lessons.


connortheskunk said:


> Was that a mistake on the teacher's part? Which made it so you got double the points for one assignment? Congrats on the 100%, by the way.


No, they were two separate assignments.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> XD


Good sh*t xD
Haha


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Good sh*t xD
> Haha


Too bad it wasn't the whole familly XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I made 100% on two lessons


HOW?! YOU WERE CHEATINGGG


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26360


If there were a sabaton concert, I would be in heaven xD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 9, 2018)

So my semester ends tomorrow, and in the free time I'll have before the next one I was thinking of learning some programming but I realize I suck at it, so nevermind.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh and I was standing around 8-10h a day ^^


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> So my semester ends tomorrow, and in the free time I'll have before the next one I was thinking of learning some programming but I realize I suck at it, so nevermind.


Philospophy and every workplace is yours


----------



## Mabus (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> If there were a sabaton concert, I would be in heaven xD



You and me both dude xD

[sabaton intensifies]


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Philospophy and every workplace is yours



I'm not doing this solely so I can get a job in IT - I'm doing it out of interest and curiosity.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

But sitting on T55 or SKOT, on ride... Blyatiful moments... *sigh*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> My job usually involves a lot of standing and/or walking. And customer contact, which I hate.
> 
> Try walking and/or standing for 5-6 hours straight. Your legs will end up like jelly.


Seems easy, try doing heating system installation for 10 hours straight which is walking up and down latters all the time, arms above your head for most of the day, carrying Furnesses down 2 sets of stairs. Now thats real fun


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

HAHAHHA, FRONDA (Polish catholic-conservative portal) WANTS TO DELEGALIZE REGGAE, AND THEN BLAVK METAL, ONCE THEY HAVE WRITTEN THAT SCIENCISTS PROVED THAT RELIGIOUS PEOPLE ARE MORE INTELLIGENT, HAHHAHHAA THEYRE SO FUNNY


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> HOW?! YOU WERE CHEATINGGG


No? I just happened to be good at that math


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> HAHAHHA, FRONDA (Polish catholic-conservative portal) WANTS TO DELEGALIZE REGGAE, AND THEN BLAVK METAL, ONCE THEY HAVE WRITTEN THAT SCIENCISTS PROVED THAT RELIGIOUS PEOPLE ARE MORE INTELLIGENT, HAHHAHHAA THEYRE SO FUNNY


Naaah they juste have a veeeeeeeryyyyyyyy closed mind on diversity


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No? I just happened to be good at that math


What kinda maths we talkin bout?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No? I just happened to be good at that math


Respect, for me it's black magic


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Naaah they juste have a veeeeeeeryyyyyyyy closed mind on diversity


I'm used to dealing with people like them


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm used to dealing with people like them


I don't even go close to them lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> I don't even go close to them lol


Me to most of the time, but sometimes I have to, for an example my cathehist...


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Me to most of the time, but sometimes I have to, for an example my cathehist...


Eh juste act like a zombie, drool a bit and say amen over and over. Should do


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Eh juste act like a zombie, drool a bit and say amen over and over. Should do


Naahh I just ignore her, it works


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Naahh I just ignore her, it works


Or that XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2038410729533192
			




[*]


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> In summer holidays I was working for 5 days on the exhibition of polish tanks, trucks, armored transports etc. I was sleeping in tent qnd it was ok but without shower or bath, so I wasn't washing for 5 days, in the night there was a danger of being attacked beacuse drunk people in the night sometimes wanted to go for free and enter the tanks, once with my friend we had to fight off them using axes, and in the day we had to keep an eye on customers to don't enter vehicles without permission, of course some of them were dumb and were arguing, but before entry there were rules on sign and writen "Buying a ticket you accept regulations", onr time I had to call guards, but.. We had free rides on SKOT, T55, artillery tractor and jeep, infinite times


Ummm. What?


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2038410729533192
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol who said kittys didn't like water?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ummm. What?


Ehhh, I love my english skills sometimes...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2040711862636412


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehhh, I love my english skills sometimes...


No, I am just surprised at the out-of-nowhere experience that had nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> No, I am just surprised at the out-of-nowhere experience that had nothing to do with the topic.


Emm I added then that I was standing for 8-10 hours daily without washing (I feel horrible when i don't wash myself for 1 day), and danger in night, and you where talking about work conditions so I thought that I can tell about it


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emm I added then that I was standing for 8-10 hours daily without washing (I feel horrible when i don't wash myself for 1 day), and danger in night, and you where talking about work conditions so I thought that I can tell about it


Doesn't say anything about standing around for 8-10 hours a day though.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh and I was standing around 8-10h a day ^^


^w^


----------



## Simo (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Lol who said kittys didn't like water?



A few cats seem to...this reminds me:

Growing up, we lived on a small lake, and we had a raft anchored about 20 feet off the shore, so you could climb on it, and lounge about, and also use it to dive from. So when the family went swimming, the dogs would usually also jump in, and swim out to raft with us, and one day, my cat did. It was the strangest thing. And after that, when we would go swimming, he'd join in. But I've never had any other cat that likes water, in the least : )


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2038495886191343


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> A few cats seem to...this reminds me:
> 
> Growing up, we lived on a small lake, and we had a raft anchored about 20 feet off the shore, so you could climb on it, and lounge about, and also use it to dive from. So when the family went swimming, the dogs would usually also jump in, and swim out to raft with us, and one day, my cat did. It was the strangest thing. And after that, when we would go swimming, he'd join in. But I've never had any other cat that likes water, in the least : )


Haha must've been funny


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> A few cats seem to...this reminds me:
> 
> Growing up, we lived on a small lake, and we had a raft anchored about 20 feet off the shore, so you could climb on it, and lounge about, and also use it to dive from. So when the family went swimming, the dogs would usually also jump in, and swim out to raft with us, and one day, my cat did. It was the strangest thing. And after that, when we would go swimming, he'd join in. But I've never had any other cat that likes water, in the least : )


Cool cat


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

Blyatman Exists!! Oppaaaa




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=590111811321112


----------



## Simo (Jan 9, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Haha must've been funny





Black Burn said:


> Cool cat



It was really odd, to see him paddling out. One day, he just jumped off the end of the dock, followed us out to the raft, and climbed up on it when he got there, just sunning himself. But it was so funny, to see a swimming cat!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

*walks in caring a bag full of stuff to make S’mores *


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm crying


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I don't miss that aspect of being a supervisor. Sorry you have to deal with that!


Thanks Bun, got it sorted out finally XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 9, 2018)

And goodnight everyfur


----------



## Karatine (Jan 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm not doing this solely so I can get a job in IT - I'm doing it out of interest and curiosity.


I tried this as well by attempting to make mods for some games... Generally it can be a long slog just to get something very simple to work. But it's very satisfying once you do


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

*drags tired self in* :<


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Afternoon ^^


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> *drags tired self in* :<


* toss a chocolate bar from his bag at her*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Afternoon


----------



## Simo (Jan 9, 2018)

*checks clock*

Huh, Evenin' everyone!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!





Simo said:


> *checks clock*
> 
> Huh, Evenin' everyone!



Hello!

Rainy evening with an unfortunately fatal consequence I might add.


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> * toss a chocolate bar from his bag at her*


Chocolate?! ;0; thank you *nibbles on chocolate*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> *checks clock*
> 
> Huh, Evenin' everyone!


Mate, your clock must be malfunctioning, It's currently 01.48. o.o


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 9, 2018)

Took this photo earlier today at the train station. Mood and atmosphere was perfect.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> *checks clock*
> 
> Huh, Evenin' everyone!


It is, sup man?



backpawscratcher said:


> Sorry to offload.  Skip the post now if you want happier thoughts.
> 
> I've been on a right downer for most of today, just generally pissed off with the world.  It's not that I'm depressed or anything, nothing that melodramatic, but everything is just upsetting the hell out of me.  This doesn't normally happen, I can usually drop stuff and move on, so it's bloody disconcerting.  I don't think it's work, as that's been no worse than normal on the hectic bang-my-head-on-the-desk and swear-under-my-breath-a-lot front, and my partner and I haven't argued or anything.  All that nonsense here yesterday has been playing on my mind a bit, but I don't think that's the cause of this either.  I want to just relax, but can't.  And it's 12:42am.  And I'm bored of watching Netflix but can't sleep.
> 
> Fed up.


*hugs*  I know the feeling, it does get better just never feels like it at the time.  What I found that helps me on nights like this is by burning Sandalwood Inses, closing my eyes, and forcing everything out.  Its not easy to some nights, its similar to meditation, but works for me.  If you need to talk to let it out, I will always listen.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> Chocolate?! ;0; thank you *nibbles on chocolate*


Your welcome XD.  Brought stuff for S'mores just in case.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sorry to offload.  Skip the post now if you want happier thoughts.
> 
> I've been on a right downer for most of today, just generally pissed off with the world.  It's not that I'm depressed or anything, nothing that melodramatic, but everything is just upsetting the hell out of me.  This doesn't normally happen, I can usually drop stuff and move on, so it's bloody disconcerting.  I don't think it's work, as that's been no worse than normal on the hectic bang-my-head-on-the-desk and swear-under-my-breath-a-lot front, and my partner and I haven't argued or anything.  All that nonsense here yesterday has been playing on my mind a bit, but I don't think that's the cause of this either.  I want to just relax, but can't.  And it's 12:42am.  And I'm bored of watching Netflix but can't sleep.
> 
> Fed up.



I've known that feeling every day since I was nine or ten, and I've built up many methods to get that feeling out of my head. If it is late I would suggest listening to something, whether it be music or a podcast. Thinking about a conversation or focusing on the lyrics of a song have often worked for me, but it does depend on what you're used to. Watching a show I find doesn't do enough to *replace* unpleasant thoughts or feelings.


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Your welcome XD.  Brought stuff for S'mores just in case.


Smmmorrrreees?! I'm gonna need a hospital, stat.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Long day, but at least the week is flying by.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks guys.  I deleted the original post, thinking I was being a drama queen.  But thank you for the suggestions.  I'm going to try the podcast thing and see if sleep comes.  Hopefully I'll be back to my usual cheerful self tomorrow.  

Logging out for the night now.  Good night all.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> Smmmorrrreees?! I'm gonna need a hospital, stat.


Lol, yup.  Luckily we can microwave them tonight, no more fires for a bit



-..Legacy..- said:


> Long day, but at least the week is flying by.


Hopefully things got better for ya


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks guys.  I deleted the original post, thinking I was being a drama queen.  But thank you for the suggestions.  I'm going to try the podcast thing and see if sleep comes.  Hopefully I'll be back to my usual cheerful self tomorrow.
> 
> Logging out for the night now.  Good night all.


Hopefully you have sweet dreams.  No need to have done that, sometime you need to vent.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Hopefully things got better for ya



Decisions to make regarding a job offer that unfortunately ties me down, here in Alabama.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Buenos noches!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Decisions to make regarding a job offer that unfortunately ties me down, here in Alabama.


It could be worse.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos noches!



It's been a few Okami!   How are things?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's been a few Okami!   How are things?


Hectic ! How are you!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hectic ! How are you!!



Surviving this silly cold weather.  

Did you ever find a Trailblazer you liked?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Surviving this silly cold weather.
> 
> Did you ever find a Trailblazer you liked?


Nope. Still looking. I aint one to just jump on in. I keep looking though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Surviving this silly cold weather.
> 
> Did you ever find a Trailblazer you liked?


Are you happy Bama won against our Bulldogs? God, Georgia teams really suck.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are you happy Bama won against our Bulldogs? God, Georgia teams really suck.



I'm from Ohio so an OSU fan, but I seriously don't follow it anymore.  I heard it was a pretty good game.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm from Ohio so an OSU fan, but I seriously don't follow it anymore.  I heard it was a pretty good game.


Me either. But my friends Super Bowl parties are off the chain!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me either. But my friends Super Bowl parties are off the chain!!!



I literally couldn't even tell you who was in the last one lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I literally couldn't even tell you who was in the last one lol.


Me either. I was nice and tipsy though. Me and bhutrflai have gone to my friends party 13 years! Its a blast. Lots of drinking, lots of eating, lots of smoking, and lots of loud people!! Its a hoot!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Decisions to make regarding a job offer that unfortunately ties me down, here in Alabama.


Oufta, good luck with that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2018)

Gotta run. Later Furries.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 9, 2018)

A meme for all furries xD:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 9, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> A meme for all furries xD:View attachment 26363



*laughs in ambiguity*


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, yup.  Luckily we can microwave them tonight, no more fires for a bit
> 
> 
> Hopefully things got better for ya


Haha yes! Although..they're better when you use a fire...*roasts a marshmellow over a burning house* <: 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos noches!


Okami!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> Haha yes! Although..they're better when you use a fire...*roasts a marshmellow over a burning house*



Owo


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> Haha yes! Although..they're better when you use a fire...*roasts a marshmellow over a burning house* <:
> 
> Okami!


Lol.  I could have built a small campfire ya know


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Owo


XD hehe..? 


Mudman2001 said:


> Lol.  I could have built a small campfire ya know


Psssshhhh burning houses are better. Gotta be careful though. Mabus doesn't approve. Lol


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> XD hehe..?
> 
> Psssshhhh burning houses are better. Gotta be careful though. Mabus doesn't approve. Lol


Well. No kil like over kill right?  Besides Mabus can be a party pooper sometimes unlike Crimcyan...


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well. No kil like over kill right?  Besides Mabus can be a party pooper sometimes unlike Crimcyan...


I've been called? 

Also this restaurant washroom im in is playing the song Barbie girl...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 9, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I've been called?
> 
> Also this restaurant washroom im in is playing the song Barbie girl...


I'M A BARBIE GIRL
IN A BARBIE WOOOOOOOOORLD


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'M A BARBIE GIRL
> IN A BARBIE WOOOOOOOOORLD


now lets just image 90+ grown men singing this while working out


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 9, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'M A BARBIE GIRL
> IN A BARBIE WOOOOOOOOORLD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> now lets just image 90+ grown men singing this while working out


Haha!


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well. No kil like over kill right?  Besides Mabus can be a party pooper sometimes unlike Crimcyan...


Well no over kill but Mabus isn't a party pooper  I know this because I've gotten to know him and I consider him a good friend ^^ he just doesn't wanna deal with more fires haha.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> now lets just image 90+ grown men singing this while working out


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> Well no over kill but Mabus isn't a party pooper  I know this because I've gotten to know him and I consider him a good friend ^^ he just doesn't wanna deal with more fires haha.


Oops.  Sorry man.  Had a friend like that myself.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> now lets just image 90+ grown men singing this while working out


Does 60 boy scouts marching while singing it count as close enough?


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> now lets just image 90+ grown men singing this while working out


You're singing that to me. I don't care what you say XD


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Oops.  Sorry man.  Had a friend like that myself.


It's okay ^^


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Does 60 boy scouts marching while singing it count as close enough?


let me just add the one detail i left out on purpose.
90+ grown men in navy PTUs


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

*curls back up and goes to sleep on my couch*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> now lets just image 90+ grown men singing this while working out


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> You're singing that to me. I don't care what you say XD


let me just grab this first.


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> let me just add the one detail i left out on purpose.
> 90+ grown men in navy PTUs


In your uniform. Sing it. In your uniform. I'll even sing with you


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> let me just add the one detail i left out on purpose.
> 90+ grown men in navy PTUs


Its Navy...doesn't surprise me XD


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> In your uniform. Sing it. In your uniform. I'll even sing with you


no


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> no


Awe. But you love me. XD


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> Awe. But you love me. XD


yes. *smuggles*


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> yes. *smuggles*


Yay. *is smuggled and boops your snoot* ^^


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> Yay. *is smuggled and boops your snoot* ^^


i've been booped. *boops back*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

*lifts his head up from the couch* 

Awww, how cute.  

Navy sucks


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Navy sucks


least i am getting paid.
for doing basically nothing


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> least i am getting paid.
> for doing basically nothing



Dont let the civys know that lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Dont let the civys know that lol


compared to what everyone else does, it might as well be.


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i've been booped. *boops back*


Indeed *hugs and uberboops* 


Rystren said:


> least i am getting paid.
> for doing basically nothing


Shhhhh don't let everyone know. Lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> Indeed *hugs and uberboops*


*Überboops*


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *Überboops*


*baps* I win. Lol.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> *baps* I win. Lol.


*is bapped* no


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Dont let the civys know that lol


To late lol

Air force brat here


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *is bapped* no


Yes. *hugs* bedtime. Naow.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> Yes. *hugs* bedtime. Naow.


i was waiting on you. get up here


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i was waiting on you. get up here


I'm short dammit. A little halp?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Serin said:


> I'm short dammit. A little halp?


XD 
You aren't that short. You can climb the stairs. 
Besides. Someone has to get the bed warm


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 9, 2018)

*crawls off the couch, snatches Rystren and grabs Serin on the way.*

*plops them both down on the couch and crawls off into the bushes to pass out*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *crawls off the couch, snatches Rystren and grabs Serin on the way.*
> 
> *plops them both down on the couch and crawls off into the bushes to pass out*


Guess it's a movie night then


----------



## Serin (Jan 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> XD
> You aren't that short. You can climb the stairs.
> Besides. Someone has to get the bed warm


Sorry Ry. I am unable to. I took one step and faceplanted. Come get me xD 
Two people can warm the bed. Lol. 


-..Legacy..- said:


> *crawls off the couch, snatches Rystren and grabs Serin on the way.*
> 
> *plops them both down on the couch and crawls off into the bushes to pass out*


XD haha


----------



## Rystren (Jan 9, 2018)

Hopefully my nose doesn't have another surprise for me


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *plops them both down on the couch and crawls off into the bushes to pass out*


*Goes over and pick -..Legacy..- up out of the bushes, carries him to the recliner, and gently puts him in it*

Where I’m from, the Greenhorn *points I himself* sleeps on the floor



Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Morning


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

*curls up someplace nice and drifts off to sleep*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> What kinda maths we talkin bout?


It was graphing


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2018)

Why is cheese and garlic such a perfect combination?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why is cheese and garlic such a perfect combination?



Because Italians know how to cook.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Because Italians know how to cook.


Mamma Mia!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 10, 2018)

SUIT UP, BOYS, WE'RE GOING TO WAR!!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 10, 2018)

Shouts of "Over the top" Lead to confusion and everyone starts playing leap frog with the wolves....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> SUIT UP, BOYS, WE'RE GOING TO WAR!!



 *Dresses in his uniform, takes AK74-M  jumps on his T90-M* Comrade Black Burn ready to fight


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 10, 2018)

Fucking why can't there be a decent donair place by my school. 6 in the morning and nothing is open.... Can I go home yet???


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

I am without my Bass Clarinet because I have to share and the person I share with went on a trip.

Fun times.

Like ffs, I need to practice for MPA, because low brass dosen't know what the fuck we're doing, and then I was trying to read my music without being deafened by the tubas and the baritone sax.
Why the fuck can't I just have a good day today -_-


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh my god, the bari sax guy just tried to use someone else's bari sax and could've gotten chewed tf out


Note to self: Leaving 61 kids in a band room by themselves is a terrible, terrible idea. Where even is our teacher???


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

A trombone just informed me that there is not a teacher anywhere to be found thats subbing for band. What the hell is going on???


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> A trombone just informed me that there is not a teacher anywhere to be found thats subbing for band. What the hell is going on???



When in doubt, just play "la cucaracha"


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I am without my Bass Clarinet because I have to share and the person I share with went on a trip.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> ...



This reminds me: when I was in band, certain instruments seemed to be played by certain personalities:

Trombones: Silly, goof-ball, class clown sorts
Trumpets: Brash, noisy sorts; sometimes the popular kids
Tubas: Sort of quiet, geeky types
Saxophones: 'Cool' kids, and some more alternative types
Clarinets/Bass Clarinets: More shy, intellectual, quiet types
Oboes and bassoons: Sad sorts, because they seemed so hard to play : P

Well, maybe these are exaggerations, but looking back, it's what I remember : P


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Tubas: Sort of quiet, geeky types


I played tuba back in the day. This is correct.....and now I'm reminiscing and kind of miss it lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

When I'm listening to my parents and grandma how Poland looked in 80s, 90s and early 2000s, I'm happy that I live in this times


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> When I'm listening to my parents and grandma how Poland looked in 80s, 90s and early 2000s, I'm happy that I live in this times


Although I’ve never been to Poland I visited Hungary back in the 90s then went back a couple of years ago.  Astonishing difference.  On the first trip everything was so run down.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

I have returned. Somewhat


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I have returned. Somewhat



Welcome back!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Although I’ve never been to Poland I visited Hungary back in the 90s then went back a couple of years ago.  Astonishing difference.  On the first trip everything was so run down.


Well let's just say, Poland under communism was just a soviet sattelite, so like the other soviet sattelites we had to give them regurarly some resources for "liberation" and USSR was kinda rich but other countries were poor, and there was a mlment in the 70s when we took a loan from Romania, so what we did with it? We builded what russians told us to build (Beacuse this thinks russians needed) and the rest we just used for products, and it was good times, and then in the 80s.. CRISIS, and times of martial law, strikes, militia started brutal tactics etc... Finally 89 fall of communism, but 90s were a time of rebuilding country and new goverement (For me those who were writing our constitution and older politics from the 90s are communists in democrats skin), early 2000s were hard too, 2004 we joined European Union so it was good, aaand now it's not rhat bad


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Welcome back!


hi


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Clarinets/Bass Clarinets: More shy, intellectual, quiet types


*Laughs*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well let's just say, Poland under communism was just a soviet sattelite, so like the other soviet sattelites we had to give them regurarly some resources for "liberation" and USSR was kinda rich but other countries were poor, and there was a mlment in the 70s when we took a loan from Romania, so what we did with it? We builded what russians told us to build (Beacuse this thinks russians needed) and the rest we just used for products, and it was good times, and then in the 80s.. CRISIS, and times of martial law, strikes, militia started brutal tactics etc... Finally 89 fall of communism, but 90s were a time of rebuilding country and new goverement (For me those who were writing our constitution and older politics from the 90s are communists in democrats skin), early 2000s were hard too, 2004 we joined European Union so it was good, aaand now it's not rhat bad


It’s good having your perspective on this.  All we heard back in the day was about the Solidarity Union.  Thanks.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Morning everyone!  

Halfway through the week already


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi hi guys


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Halfway through the week already


HUMP DAY!
But after this morning, it needs to be over already. Getting bitched out by angry customers is really good for my blood pressure 
I love my job


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> HUMP DAY!
> But after this morning, it needs to be over already. Getting bitched out by angry customers is really good for my blood pressure
> I love my job



My customers barely speak English, so no worries here. Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It’s good having your perspective on this.  All we heard back in the day was about the Solidarity Union.  Thanks.


I can tell more about it, but it will be hard to explain in english, you know translating some names etc. And I think that isn't the thread for it


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello @Black Burn


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello @Black Burn


Hi :3


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi :3


Meow :3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Meow :3


Mrow :3


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Mrow :3


Woof


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm reminded that I'm also tired of working. Huh. I think I will catch me some Sergals, and start a Sergal Petting Zoo!

Granted the kids might be a bit bratty, and pull the Sergals' ears and tail and stuff, but I'll even give the Sergals 10% of the take, just to show I'm a generous skunk.



Black Burn said:


> I can tell more about it, but it will be hard to explain in english, you know translating some names etc. And I think that isn't the thread for it



I'd love to see a thread about it, as well. I do recall hearing a lot about Lech Wałęsa, and how the labor unions were key, in bringing about change.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Woof


Bark


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Bark


Ssssss


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My customers barely speak English, so no worries here. Lol


If you do what I think you do, I'm not surprised. My friend in Huntsville tells me that they get people in from basically everywhere, at least in their line of work.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'm reminded that I'm also tired of working. Huh. I think I will catch me some Sergals, and start a Sergal Petting Zoo!
> 
> Granted the kids might be a bit bratty, and pull the Sergals' ears and tail and stuff, but I'll even give the Sergals 10% of the take, just to show I'm a generous skunk.
> 
> ...


Lech Wałęsa, meehhh people are talkingbhow he was a hero hut earlier he was informing militia etc. He just did something more than rest of the Solidarność, and he had a speech skill


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ssssss


Mooooo


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> My friend in Huntsville tells me that they get people in from basically everywhere, at least in their line of work.


What kind of work in huntsville would that be? I live near huntsville and I don't see many type of people


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What kind of work in huntsville would that be? I live near huntsville and I don't see many type of people



It's because they aren't familiar with this country, and stick pretty close. 

I am on a project making things for other militaries currently.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's because they aren't familiar with this country, and stick pretty close.


That makes sense


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

*notes @-..Legacy..- , and continues to plan my Sergal Petting zoo*

I think this would be a huge moneymaker! Plus, I could be Boss Skunk, and none of the Seragls I caught, er, I mean volunteered, would ever give me any sass.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> SUIT UP, BOYS, WE'RE GOING TO WAR!!


Furries vs the USA

Yeah... we got this. 

*drops his guns & runs for the hills!*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *drops his guns & runs for the hills!*


Traitor!!! Retreat is punishable by death!! Return here at once tavarish!! * Aims with PKT*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Halfway through the week already


60% for some of us


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Traitor!!! Retreat is punishable by death!! Return here at once tavarish!! * Aims with PKT*


*Runs away too* I WANNA DIE


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Runs away too* I WANNA DIE


Do I have to?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Do I have to?


*Trips and falls*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Trips and falls*


Ehh.. For the Furry motherland!! *Shoots cowards with PKT*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehh.. For the Furry motherland!! *Shoots cowards with PKT*


*Dies*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehh.. For the Furry motherland!! *Shoots cowards with PKT*


Thankfully my scales are bulletproof. 

Not nuke-proof tho!  You guys have fun with that!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Thankfully my scales are bulletproof.
> 
> Not nuke-proof tho!  You guys have fun with that!


Vladimir!! Load AP!!! *Enters Tank* FIRE!!! *Tank fires AP round*


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Thankfully my scales are bulletproof.
> 
> Not nuke-proof tho!  You guys have fun with that!



I wonder if you'd stick to this mega powerful electo-magnet? Hmmm...might come in very handy!


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> *notes @-..Legacy..- , and continues to plan my Sergal Petting zoo*
> 
> I think this would be a huge moneymaker! Plus, I could be Boss Skunk, and none of the Seragls I caught, er, I mean volunteered, would ever give me any sass.


Aren't sergals a bit bitey/shootey for that though?



-..Legacy..- said:


> It's because they aren't familiar with this country, and stick pretty close.
> 
> I am on a project making things for other militaries currently.


Yes that. That's exactly what I figured you do. Said friend does the exact same thing.


----------



## Teh_Skully (Jan 10, 2018)

My legs are dead from sport last night and a whole day of walking for work. Someone save me X_X


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Aren't sergals a bit bitey/shootey for that though?



Well, we'd have to seize all weapons, and tame them, with my new Sergal taming process!


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, we'd have to seize all weapons, and tame them, with my new Sergal taming process!


...you're still mad about the tomato bombs aren't you?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Vladimir!! Load AP!!! *Enters Tank* FIRE!!! *Tank fires AP round*


*my active defense armor explodes outward a millisecond instant before the AP round hits. The energy of the AP round destroys my outer layer of scales but the inner layer remains intact*

Eep!  *teleports away before you can fire again*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *my active defense armor explodes outward a millisecond instant before the AP round hits. The energy of the AP round destroys my outer layer of scales but the inner layer remains intact*
> 
> Eep!  *teleports away before you can fire again*


Blyat, he escaped, traitor


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Thankfully my scales are bulletproof.
> 
> Not nuke-proof tho!  You guys have fun with that!



I got some stuff here at work that would tickle you. 

Primarily a few AGM-114K Hellfire II missles lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, we'd have to seize all weapons, and tame them, with my new Sergal taming process!



Not on your best day


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not on your best day



Ooooh, I bet you'll willingly join my petting zoo! Think of all the money I'll make...er, I mean, how many kids _you'll_ make happy, and be able to educate about how nice Sergals are : )


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, I bet you'll willingly join my petting zoo! Think of all the money I'll make...er, I mean, how many kids _you'll_ make happy, and be able to educate about how nice Sergals are : )



Putting a dress on a dumpster doesn't make it a good date lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, I bet you'll willingly join my petting zoo! Think of all the money I'll make...er, I mean, how many kids _you'll_ make happy, and be able to educate about how nice Sergals are : )


Hmmm maybe I shouldn't but do you have plans for cats?


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hmmm maybe I shouldn't but do you have plans for cats?



Hmmm...not a bad idea! Everyone likes cats, after all : )


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...not a bad idea! Everyone likes cats, after all : )


Emmm nope *enters the vehicle* Ivan!! HE round!! *fires zoo*


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emmm nope *enters the vehicle* Ivan!! HE round!! *fires zoo*



*abandons zoo*

Help! 

Well, gotta run, here, but back later...


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm depressed greatly and I want to die in a hole. Thanks, math class


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> I wonder if you'd stick to this mega powerful electo-magnet? Hmmm...might come in very handy!


Telnac’s scales are a stainless steel composite and his skeleton is aluminum.  Magnets don’t stick to him


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm depressed greatly and I want to die in a hole. Thanks, math class


I understand you, it will be ok *hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

And about this communist poland thread, maybe someday when I'll be bored and have time, but I'm not expert in it, I know something but not that much that I could write a book about it


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm depressed greatly and I want to die in a hole. Thanks, math class


Whoa!  No dying in a hole!  What happened?


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 10, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Telnac’s scales are a stainless steel composite and his skeleton is aluminum.  Magnets don’t stick to him


That's freakin sweet 
I want to be that cool when I grow up!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm depressed greatly and I want to die in a hole. Thanks, math class


That bad eh?  Anything we can help with?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And about this communist poland thread, maybe someday when I'll be bored and have time, but I'm not expert in it, I know something but not that much that I could write a book about it


But you can ask me about this if you want, I'll gladly try to answer


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2018)

*returns with repaired scales, eyeing Black Burn warily*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh i forgot that Siml wil return here *Hides his Tank and returns to his bunker*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Hmm.  

*select Ripple Fire*
*LOAL mode*
*Indirect mode*
*Salvo...  4*
*laser code 3325*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

Furry civil war has started...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Furry civil war has started...


Not to worry.  It’ll all be over by Christmas.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Furry civil war has started...



I'm glad I do what I do then lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Not to worry.  It’ll all be over by Christmas.


I have my bunker so no worries *closes the hatchet*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

Um...afternoon.  What am the heck am I walking in on?!?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Um...afternoon.  What am the heck am I walking in on?!?



An instructional on how to bypass reactive armored vehicles lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 10, 2018)

And good night everyfur *hides his makarov under pillow*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> An instructional on how to bypass reactive armored vehicles lol


Oh, ok lol

*pulls out a notepad and pen, begins taking notes*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 10, 2018)

eating food in the shower, Ain't this romantic, it's just like rain Although I've definitely had crispier toast in my life
And there's a huge amount of bacon
Collecting in your drain!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 10, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


everyfur here needs a good woofin


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 10, 2018)

666 likes


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 26387
> 666 likes



It'd be a shame if...

Someone ruined that right now lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It'd be a shame if...
> 
> Someone ruined that right now lol


yep. lol


----------



## Mabus (Jan 10, 2018)

:V
V:
*woofers up the chat*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 10, 2018)

I live real close to the maternity wing of a hospital.  This means we sometimes get an excellent view of night time women-in-labour-with-panicking-partners.  One such couple just parked up downstairs, her all huffing and leaning up against stuff, him trying and failing to work out what to do.  It's really sweet when it happens.  Makes me feel all fuzzy and stuff


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Makes me feel all fuzzy and stuff


you mean you dont already feel fuzzy?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> you mean you dont already feel fuzzy?


Fuzzi*eerrrrr*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Fuzzi*eerrrrr*


XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

Ohai


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ohai


helloooo


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*



*also snootsplants*

*wolf grows from planted snoot again*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> helloooo



*pats the fluffy blue wolf*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *also snootsplants*
> 
> *wolf grows from planted snoot again*


fekkin plant woofers


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *pats the fluffy blue wolf*


blue wolf? where?


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

There's a blue woofer in here? All I see is a blue kitsune. *looks left and right*


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

*sneaks by*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> *sneaks by*


*tackles da fox*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

*is entertained again*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> *sneaks by*





Rystren said:


> *tackles da fox*



You two are woofin’ adorable 
*woofs at the kitsune and fox*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Mabus said:


> You two are woofin’ adorable
> *woofs at the kitsune and fox*



I though so as well


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> blue wolf? where?



Eh I just thought you were a wolf, sorry.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

I can be a canine too, woo-*KAak*. Not gifted at the woofing perhaps...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Eh I just thought you were a wolf, sorry.


es alright. lol


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *tackles da fox*


:0 *is tackled* *hugs da kitsune* 


Mabus said:


> You two are woofin’ adorable
> *woofs at the kitsune and fox*


X3 so are you and Karatine *boops*


MadKiyo said:


> I can be a canine too, woo-*KAak*. Not gifted at the woofing perhaps...


*gives tiny woofer ears and a floofy woofer tail* you can play the part though!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> :0 *is tackled* *hugs da kitsune*


*hugs back*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2018)

*raises his head* Keep it down you whipper snappers!  Elders are trying to sleep. 

*curls up & goes back to sleep*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *raises his head* Keep it down you whipper snappers!  Elders are trying to sleep.
> 
> *curls up & goes back to sleep*



*pounces on old grouch*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *raises his head* Keep it down you whipper snappers!  Elders are trying to sleep.
> 
> *curls up & goes back to sleep*


*whispers* she's the younger one


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

*looks up from his notes and watches* Now now, it’s cute to watch.


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *hugs back*


*hugs* yay


Telnac said:


> *raises his head* Keep it down you whipper snappers!  Elders are trying to sleep.
> 
> *curls up & goes back to sleep*


Awwee. *gibs cookies*


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *whispers* she's the younger one


I don't act my age. Lol. Sometimes. Only you would know that though.


Mudman2001 said:


> *looks up from his notes and watches* Now now, it’s cute to watch.


Indeed. *watches with* XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

*watches tail wagging in mirror* I am vastly amusing.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> *hugs* yay
> 
> Awwee. *gibs cookies*


Yay, cookies!  All is forgiven.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> *gives tiny woofer ears and a floofy woofer tail* you can play the part though!


Thank y- I don't know how to wear these


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Thank y- I don't know how to wear these



*Superglues stuff to bug*


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yay, cookies!  All is forgiven.


Oh good ^^ *gibs more cookies* 


MadKiyo said:


> Thank y- I don't know how to wear these


Uhhhmmm. Well. Crap.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Superglues stuff to bug*



*Applies acid to glue*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Superglues stuff to bug*


*face palms while watching*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *Applies acid to glue*



Watches bug dissolve before glue, because chemistry.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Superglues stuff to bug*


*glue hardens and I fall over like a rock* close enough


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Watches bug dissolve before glue, because chemistry.





*purs bug into test tubes to see if he can rebuild him*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> *glue hardens and I fall over like a rock* close enough



Dogs always be laying around anyways *shrugs*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

*flops*


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> *glue hardens and I fall over like a rock* close enough


*pokes gently* ;0; poor bug!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> *pokes gently* ;0; poor bug!



He's tougher than he looks lol


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He's tougher than he looks lol


Awe. But he can't move anymore. 


Rystren said:


> *flops*


*boops* what happen to floating?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> Awe. But he can't move anymore.



Fun fact:  Robber fly's probiscus can saw through just about any other insects exoskeleton


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

*sucks a bunch of helium*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

I haven't felt this stuck since I was a cocoon in a rotting log.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Fun fact:  Robber fly's probiscus can saw through just about any other insects exoskeleton


Shhhh, no one needs to know how deadly I am.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I haven't felt this stuck since I was a cocoon in a rotting log.


Poor guy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Shhhh, no one needs to know how deadly I am.



They don't call them Assassin Flys for nothing


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Fun fact:  Robber fly's probiscus can saw through just about any other insects exoskeleton


O.O *quickly disappears*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> O.O *quickly disappears*



*floats after you* I'm protect from the - *cuts off when he realizes his voice has become super squeaky*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> *boops* what happen to floating?


Sometimes you have to flop


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *floats after you* I'm protect from the - *cuts off when he realizes his voice has become super squeaky*


That's an interesting way to float


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Fun fact:  Robber fly's probiscus can saw through just about any other insects exoskeleton


*backs away slowly*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

*crawls back onto his couch and lays down*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

Ya'll think I'm gonna to bite or something, geez.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

It’s hard to keep up some days 

*heads over to the recliner and sits down*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Ya'll think I'm gonna to bite or something, geez.



There are some biters around here though lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> That's an interesting way to float



*squeaks off into the distance*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello Furries!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!


Okami!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Okami!


Hello!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!


The final old man has returned to complete the trinity!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> The final old man has returned to complete the trinity!


Im not old...........ok, I am a little bit old.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!



Afternoon Okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 10, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon Okami!


Good evening Legs!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 10, 2018)

Howl is everybody doing?


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *floats after you* I'm protect from the - *cuts off when he realizes his voice has become super squeaky*


XD wonderful. *boops*


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!


:0 it's Okami!


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Sometimes you have to flop


Sometimes. And sometimes you need someone to help you up the stairs.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl is everybody doing?


Relaxing for once


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl is everybody doing?


 Good. 
It's a good feeling when the enemies are losing their heads as their buddies drop dead


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Ya'll think I'm gonna to bite or something, geez.


what's the deal with robber flies anyways? their completely different than other flies.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> Sometimes. And sometimes you need someone to help you up the stairs.


I replaced the stairs with an elevator


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I replaced the stairs with an elevator


That forces social interaction even more, your trapped in a small box with someone.


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl is everybody doing?


Tired and ready for bed. Haha. You?


Mudman2001 said:


> It’s hard to keep up some days
> 
> *heads over to the recliner and sits down*


I feel it. 


Rystren said:


> I replaced the stairs with an elevator


When did we get that?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> what's the deal with robber flies anyways? their completely different than other flies.


Dunno, but it seems we always get lumped in with the disease ridden detritivores by virtue of being in the order Diptera anyway.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> That forces social interaction even more, your trapped in a small box with someone.


I think he know that...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> Tired and ready for bed. Haha. You?
> 
> I feel it.
> 
> When did we get that?


Same. Just got back from eating pizza and playing trivia with bhutrflai.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 10, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I think he know that...


It's the worst, you have to make small talk with people, or just sit there and be quiet.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 10, 2018)

Well I am about to settle down with a book. Goodnight Furries!! Stay Fluffy My Friends.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> That forces social interaction even more, your trapped in a small box with someone.


It also forces a certain fox to not be lazy


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> It's the worst, you have to make small talk with people, or just sit there and be quiet.


Or just swat them with your tail by mistake.  Though there are some odd conversations after that.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well I am about to settle down with a book. Goodnight Furries!! Stay Fluffy My Friends.


Night.


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Same. Just got back from eating pizza and playing trivia with bhutrflai.


Pizza? I want it so bad. Ugh. Lol. Awwee! That's nice ^^


Rystren said:


> It also forces a certain fox to not be lazy


I will find a way around that, Rystren. Lol.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 10, 2018)

Serin said:


> I will find a way around that, Rystren. Lol.


XD


----------



## Serin (Jan 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> XD


I am definitely not stupid. Lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Daba dee daba doo, daba dee daba doo


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Daba dee daba doo, daba dee daba doo


He's blue


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 11, 2018)

When someone makes a bait thread


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591837241148569


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Good morning Furry residents!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2018)

Good morning you early rising SOBs!  We will have our revenge... REVENGE!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Good morning Furry residents!


*Stops Digging, and says from the 20th line of trenches and bunkers* Hi!!



Telnac said:


> Good morning you early rising SOBs!  We will have our revenge... REVENGE!!!


<.<


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 11, 2018)

Good morning from the west coast!


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Good morning from the west coast!



Morning from the East Coast!

Geez, it must be really, really early there! And me, I'm still a grumbly, cranky skunk at 10 AM...like the species, I'm much more nocturnal, and, if not for work, would most likely sleep from about 6 am to 2 PM, all things considered.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

It was already 60 this morning, so I'm fantastic right now 

I'm usually up at 0530 every morning anyways.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

*floats casually*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats casually*


*waves as he floats by*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It was already 60 this morning, so I'm fantastic right now
> 
> I'm usually up at 0530 every morning anyways.


Were just above freezing now after seeing 70 yesterday . Wish winter would make up its dam mind already.


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Morning from the East Coast!
> 
> Geez, it must be really, really early there! And me, I'm still a grumbly, cranky skunk at 10 AM...like the species, I'm much more nocturnal, and, if not for work, would most likely sleep from about 6 am to 2 PM, all things considered.


That's what having a class at 6:30 will get you.  I can't say I enjoy it, but it's not as bad as you think once you get used to it.


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> That's what having a class at 6:30 will get you.  I can't say I enjoy it, but it's not as bad as you think once you get used to it.



Yikes! Though I do get up at 6:30, and then, walk down to catch a train at about 7:30...but between 6:30 to 7:30, there needs to be a warning sign posted on me: VERY GRUMPY SKUNK! BEWARE!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

By the gods, why can't they select easy to find places for training...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *waves as he floats by*


Hi


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Hi


Heya


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Dritazura (Jan 11, 2018)

*floats higher because I'm a dragon* lmao hi there!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Dritazura said:


> *floats higher because I'm a dragon* lmao hi there!


*floats even higher cause i can*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

*peeks around corner*

Ook


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

*prepares his AA guns* they give me feeling of safety, I'm not gonna use them... probably...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *prepares his AA guns* they give me feeling of safety, I'm not gonna use them... probably...


not sure what you plan on hitting


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> not sure what you plan on hitting


Nothing, why I would do something like that? :3


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Nothing, why I would do something like that? :3


then why'd you prepare it. lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *prepares his AA guns* they give me feeling of safety, I'm not gonna use them... probably...



I just *happen* to have a few stingers here lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> then why'd you prepare it. lol


None of your business...


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2018)

I've developed all new  Sergal-Soft Spray ©™ ! 

It makes all Sergals, including any body armor and weapons, as soft as the softest plush toy. I urge everyone to stock up today, while supplies last!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> I've developed all new  Sergal-Soft Spray ©™ !
> 
> It makes all Sergals, including any body armor and weapons, as soft as the softest plush toy. I urge everyone to stock up today, while supplies last!



I'm already soft


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm already soft



How about some of my Silky-Sergal ©™ Shampoo and Conditioner? It's a must for the well groomed Sergal. 

That Alabama humidity can cause frizzy hair, and we can't have that!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> How about some of my Silky-Sergal ©™ Shampoo and Conditioner? It's a must for the well groomed Sergal.
> 
> That Alabama humidity can cause frizzy hair, and we can't have that!





Simo said:


> I've developed all new  Sergal-Soft Spray ©™ !
> 
> It makes all Sergals, including any body armor and weapons, as soft as the softest plush toy. I urge everyone to stock up today, while supplies last!


Interesting products


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Interesting products



Yep, and 100% natural, and organic!

Though, a bit skunky smelling.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep, and 100% natural, and organic!
> 
> Though, a bit skunky smelling.


“Developed”


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> How about some of my Silky-Sergal ©™ Shampoo and Conditioner? It's a must for the well groomed Sergal.
> 
> That Alabama humidity can cause frizzy hair, and we can't have that!


You got anthing for Wolf fur.  Between the summer heat and sandstorms out here.  The off the shelf stuff doesn't always work.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep, and 100% natural, and organic!
> 
> Though, a bit skunky smelling.


Emmm, what about workers conditions?


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> You got anthing for Wolf fur.  Between the summer heat and sandstorms out here.  The off the shelf stuff doesn't always work.



I'll start working on a new line at once!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'll start working on a new line at once!


Ok I don't see any problem here for me


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'll start working on a new line at once!


Oh thank you.  Once you do I'll let the locals here know also.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep, and 100% natural, and organic!
> 
> Though, a bit skunky smelling.



Nah, I spend a bit too much on cologne to have it skewed by something like that lol


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nah, I spend a bit too much on cologne to have it skewed by something like that lol



Ah, but I have a special line, that is included free, with all purchases...and not at all Skunky!

I have both Sergal #5, and Sergal, #9, famous in London, Paris, Tokyo, and also, Alabama.

Even some skunks are using it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Cute, Simo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Good afternoon Furries!


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cute, Simo.



Yep, I've been working on a line of beauty supplies, shampoos and conditioners for Sergals!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep, I've been working on a line of beauty supplies, shampoos and conditioners for Sergals!


Nice! Must be a tough job!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good afternoon Furries!


gooood afternoon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> gooood afternoon


Hiya Rystren! Howl r u!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Rystren! Howl r u!


pretty good. howl about yourself?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> pretty good. howl about yourself?


Doing ok I guess. Staying home today to look after my daughter. She is a wee bit sick.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Doing ok I guess. Staying home today to look after my daughter. She is a wee bit sick.


I hope she gets over it. I hate being ill


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I hope she gets over it. I hate being ill


Me too. She's running a fever too. Which means she cant go to school tomorrow either. But bhutrflai will be home tomorrow.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok I don't see any problem here for me


Hey.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me too. She's running a fever too. Which means she cant go to school tomorrow either. But bhutrflai will be home tomorrow.


Wow. A fever would not have stopped me from being sent to school.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Wow. A fever would not have stopped me from being sent to school.


Rules are rules.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey.


Priviet


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Rules are rules.


No kidding. My dad would rather me be miserable in class rather than miss a day.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Here in Georgia, you're not supposed to send your kid to school if they've had a fever in the past 24 hours. Which makes sense.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here in Georgia, you're not supposed to send your kid to school if they've had a fever in the past 24 hours. Which makes sense.


I didn't know that was a thing. Then again, it wouldn't have been the first rule he broke.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I didn't know that was a thing. Then again, it wouldn't have been the first rule he broke.


Other parents could care less that their kid is getting everyone sick. Then again, it seems parents and teens communicate less, so it wouldn't surprise me if the parent didn't even realize their kid is sick.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Other parents could care less that their kid is getting everyone sick. Then again, it seems parents and teens communicate less, so it wouldn't surprise me if the parent didn't even realize their kid is sick.


he really didnt care


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> he really didnt care


Lol........sorry.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol........sorry.


At least I don't have to deal with it anymore.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> ??


Sorry. Punching buttons. Idk what I am doing. Lol.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry. Punching buttons. Idk what I am doing. Lol.


lol. i get that


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, gonna go read for a but. Later ya'll.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, gonna go read for a but. Later ya'll.


laters


----------



## kaade law (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Okami have you ever been to a convention and are you and your wife a furry couple if so awesommeeee me and my gf r both furries


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, gonna go read for a but. Later ya'll.


You read for a butt?  Interesting career choice


----------



## Mabus (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26439


*goes for boop, covers Mabus in gorilla snot*

Disculpe


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26439



*is booped*

*chuffs*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26439


*is booped* how did you get through all the fortifications?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *is booped* how did you get through all the fortifications?



Because i am Mabus~


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26439


*is booped*

AHHHHGH MY LEGS, MY HEAD, THE PAIN *ded*




jk


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Because i am Mabus~
> View attachment 26440


Fair enough


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

woofer!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> *is booped*
> 
> AHHHHGH MY LEGS, MY HEAD, THE PAIN *ded*
> 
> ...


*revives him with old slavic ritual*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Because i am Mabus~
> View attachment 26440



He's definitely the only one lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You read for a butt?  Interesting career choice


Totally misspelled that. "Read a book"!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Totally misspelled that. "Read a book"!


*opens Butt Reading for Dummies at page 1*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26439


Wait...I've been booped.
*boops back*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *opens Butt Reading for Dummies at page 1*


Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Time to adult a little bit. Clean up the kitchen before I make dinner. Bye fuzzies.


----------



## kaade law (Jan 11, 2018)

I whip my tail back and forth XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *opens Butt Reading for Dummies at page 1*


Interesting skill


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Interesting skill


I'm a novice, but hoping to improve.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Good evening


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

*is curled up in a corner, dreaming kitteh dreams, tail twitching in my sleep*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *is curled up in a corner, dreaming kitteh dreams, tail twitching in my sleep*


*Pounces on her*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

*returns from not* exploding everything*



* [citation needed]


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Pounces on her*



Good luck with that 

*stretches out on my couch after a long day of work*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Pounces on her*




*reaches a large paw up and pulls the kitteh down and holds like a teddy bear*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *reaches a large paw up and pulls the kitteh down and holds like a teddy bear*


Ehh, I don't complain *snuggles in to tigress*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

*giggles at her new chew toy*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *giggles at her new chew toy*


Wait.. Wh-.. It doesn't matter I have my helmet...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

this might be interesting


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wait.. Wh-.. It doesn't matter I have my helmet...



That's optimistic lol

Her claws are rather...  sharp lol


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wait.. Wh-.. It doesn't matter I have my helmet...



*tries to knead the helmet and frowns in my sleep as it is to rigid. hooks a claw under a strap and sleep-cuts it, allowing the helmet to fall away. I stir, yawning and stretching. feeling something in my paws, I start to knead at it again, my eyes still closed*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

Now I'm startong to get worried about Kiara, she left yesterday in a rrally bad mood, and today I haven't seen her here...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

Furry Fury™

OWO


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *tries to knead the helmet and frowns in my sleep as it is to rigid. hooks a claw under a strap and sleep-cuts it, allowing the helmet to fall away. I stir, yawning and stretching. feeling something in my paws, I start to knead at it again, my eyes still closed*


*pets*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Now I'm startong to get worried about Kiara, she left yesterday in a rrally bad mood, and today I haven't seen her here...



People have life to deal with occasionally.  Sometimes you just need to be patient.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

that moment something you dont want installs on your machine and you viciously rip it appart


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

*walks in, tail dragging on the floor, and collapes in the recliner.  Instantly passing out*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Seems like everyone is moping here today. 

*throws cookies out on the table*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Seems like everyone is moping here today.
> 
> *throws cookies out on the table*


im just kinda bored


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

*Snuggles into big cousin even more and yanwns* good night furries *falls asleep*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Seems like everyone is moping here today.


I'm not 

*charges around upending couches and recliners, tipping furries all over the floor*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *revives him with old slavic ritual*



*initiates pagan tree worshipping ritual*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I'm not
> 
> *charges around upending couches and recliners, tipping furries all over the floor*



WHEEEE OH MY


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> WHEEEE OH MY


*swings from curtains, accidentally pulling them off the wall*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Seems like everyone is moping here today.
> 
> *throws cookies out on the table*


2 hours of narrow highway travel spotty cell service


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Great.  I've got the place to myself 

*jumps up on table, breaking it into pieces*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

*flops into nest built from couch cushions and tatters of curtain*

GRUNT.  GRUNT GRUNT GRUNT!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *flops into nest built from couch cushions and tatters of curtain*
> 
> GRUNT.  GRUNT GRUNT GRUNT!!!



*Grabs a few daisy cutters out of the backpack*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Grabs a few daisy cutters out of the backpack*


*Sprays entire can of Sergal-Soft ©™ on daisy cutters*

Good job someone left that lying around


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I'm not
> 
> *charges around upending couches and recliners, tipping furries all over the floor*


*looks around groggery, wondering why he's on the floor and the recliner next to him on its side.  Slowly picks himself up and uprights the recliner before sitting back down in it.*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *Sprays entire can of Sergal-Soft ©™ on daisy cutters*
> 
> Good job someone left that lying around



*Throws a crate of bananas and mangos on the floor in the corner*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *looks around groggery, wondering why he's on the floor and the recliner next to him on its side.  Slowly picks himself up and uprights the recliner before sitting back down in it.*


*lobs Sergal-Soft ©™-infused plushy daisy cutter at recliner*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

*floats about* messy messy messy


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Throws a crate of bananas and mangos on the floor in the corner*


*pads into corner to noisily munch on well-earned fruit*

*offers banana to sergal new best friend*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

*wrinkles nose and sniffs, scenting a sergally smell. wakes up groggily, looking around to see what kind of mischief the local sergal has caused this time*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *wrinkles nose and sniffs, scenting a sergally smell. wakes up groggily, looking around to see what kind of mischief the local sergal has caused this time*


*points at mess, points at wolf on recliner, shakes head, rolls eyes*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *wrinkles nose and sniffs, scenting a sergally smell. wakes up groggily, looking around to see what kind of mischief the local sergal has caused this time*



>.>

It was those damn dirty apes!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *points at mess, points at wolf on recliner, shakes head, rolls eyes*


*squints one eye while looking at the ape in the corner and let's out a low grow*
I was asleep


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> >.>
> 
> It was those damn dirty apes!



*gasp*

Watch your language!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> *gasp*
> 
> Watch your language!


no. it's  "watch your faakin language"


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> >.>
> 
> It was those damn dirty apes!


*looks around theatrically for damn dirty apes, points at wolf again*

*attempts second banana bribe to sergal*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *wrinkles nose and sniffs, scenting a sergally smell. wakes up groggily, looking around to see what kind of mischief the local sergal has caused this time*



Crawls and lays at the Tigress' feet to give Sergally puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *looks around theatrically for damn dirty apes, points at wolf again*
> 
> *attempts second banana bribe to sergal*


Nice try apie.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Crawls and lays at the Tigress' feet to give Sergally puppy dog eyes.


*watches him crawl over and looks back at bbackpawscratcher*
But I think he has something else on his mind than a banana.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Nice try apie.
> 
> 
> *watches him crawl over and looks back at back paws scratcher*
> But I think he has something else on his mind than a banana.




*jumps up on recliner to hide behind wolf*

*recliner cracks in two crashing occupants onto floor*

*floor gives way, tumbling wolf and gorilla into room below*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Nice try apie.
> 
> 
> *watches him crawl over and looks back at bbackpawscratcher*
> But I think he has something else on his mind than a banana.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Crawls and lays at the Tigress' feet to give Sergally puppy dog eyes.


*pats the sergal on the head*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


>


Lol, its nice to be by friends...



backpawscratcher said:


> *jumps up on recliner to hide behind wolf*


Wait..what are you...



> *recliner cracks in two crashing occupants onto floor*



Son of a..what's sound...


> *floor gives way, tumbling wolf and gorilla into room below*


*moves while falling to land on top of the ape and lands with a whomph.*

Well frak!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *pats the sergal on the head*



*happy Sergal returns to his couch to watch the chaos unfold*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *moves while falling to land on top of the ape and lands with a whomph.*
> 
> Well frak!


*grabs wolf by feet, swings both up through hole in ceiling*


-..Legacy..- said:


> *happy Sergal returns to his couch to watch the chaos unfold*


*flies towards couch from force of swing up through floor, still holding upside down wolf*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *grabs wolf by feet, swings both up through hole in ceiling*
> 
> *flies towards couch from force of swing up through floor, still holding upside down wolf*



*Releases leg blades and pulls the polearm out from behind the couch*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

*watches from my corner and shakes my head, muttering to myself* boys...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Releases leg blades and pulls the polearm out from behind the couch*


*drops upside down wolf, sufficiently adjusting trajectory to avoid couch entirely*

*crashes through window behind couch*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *grabs wolf by feet, swings both up through hole in ceiling*
> 
> *flies towards couch from force of swing up through floor, still holding upside down wolf*



Let go you dam ape!

*starts growl while look up at the ape*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *drops upside down wolf, sufficiently adjusting trajectory to avoid couch entirely*
> 
> *crashes through window behind couch*



*adds tranquilizer gun to shopping list for future use*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

*peeks through broken window at utterly trashed room containing amused floating fox, exasperated tiger, stunned wolf, and annoyed sergal*

Ooook?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *drops upside down wolf, sufficiently adjusting trajectory to avoid couch entirely*
> 
> *crashes through window behind couch*



*Hits the floor in front of the couch and looks up at -..Legacy..-*

Thanks.

*picks himself up and dusts his fur off.  Walks over to the hole in the floor and shakes his head*

I'm not paying for this.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

In case anyone was wondering, I'm not cleaning up after you guys!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> In case anyone was wondering, I'm not cleaning up after you guys!



Of course not


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> In case anyone was wondering, I'm not cleaning up after you guys!


Wouldn’t expect you to.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Of course not





Mudman2001 said:


> Wouldn’t expect you to.



*sniffs haughtily* Good. *ignores everyone and starts grooming my whiskers*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

*sits in last recliner*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *sniffs haughtily* Good. *ignores everyone and starts grooming my whiskers*


*walk over to a closet and pulls out brooms, dust pans and garbage bags.  Turns and heads back to hole and broken recliner.  Starts to clean up that part of the mess*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

What kind of madness is this?!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> What kind of madness is this?!


Lol, things kinda escalated quickly...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, things kinda escalated quickly...


quite


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> What kind of madness is this?!



Someone went....

Apeshit?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, things kinda escalated quickly...





Rystren said:


> quite



I can see that


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I can see that


and as usual, i was too lazy to do anything about it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Why is this room such a mess now?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why is this room such a mess now?


dont worry about it


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Someone went....
> 
> Apeshit?



Understatement ...



aloveablebunny said:


> I can see that


*piles up the last big piece of the former recliner*. Trying to clean up now...



Rystren said:


> and as usual, i was too lazy to do anything about it


And grabbing the last recliner..


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> And grabbing the last recliner..


the double recliner at that


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

It is SO WINDY here. Cold front has been blowing in. *tries not to get blown away*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It is SO WINDY here. Cold front has been blowing in. *tries not to get blown away*


*magically ties to pole to keep you from blowing away*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

*drives in on JCB wearing hardhat and humming theme from Bob the Builder*

Anyone need some rebuilding work doing?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *drives in on JCB wearing hardhat and humming theme from Bob the Builder*
> 
> Anyone need some rebuilding work doing?


Yeah, you can start on the hole in floor.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah, you can start on the hole in floor.



You know, the one you made?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You know, the one you made?


in the floor


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You know, the one you made?


Not me.  I've been out doing construction stuff this entire time.

Must have been my evil twin.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 11, 2018)

*Observes chat while eating a raw potato


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> *Observes chat while eating a raw potato



*makes french fries*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *makes french fries*


*steals french fries*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *steals french fries*



*chases french fries*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *chases french fries*



*monitors the new situation*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *monitors the new situation*



*puts cleaning stuff down and walks over next to Rystren.  Proceeds to sit “Indian” style next to the recliner on the floor*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 11, 2018)

*pulls out more potatoes, makes vodka*

Who needs fries when you can get


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *monitors the new situation*


*joins @-..Legacy..- in monitoring new situation*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

*strings elastic between the couch and recliner*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *puts cleaning stuff down and walks over next to Rystren.  Proceeds to sit “*Indian*” style next to the recliner on the floor*



*calls the PC police*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *chases french fries*





BahgDaddy said:


> *calls the PC police*



*eats french fries while chaser is distracted*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

*gets tied up in phone cord and falls on couch*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *gets tied up in phone cord and falls on couch*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26455



I can tie you up in phone cord too. *ties crimcyan up in phone cord*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *gets tied up in phone cord and falls on couch*



*Fires ejection seats off couch*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I can tie you up in phone cord too. *ties crimcyan up in phone cord*




 
Im pretty sure i can reply to anything with a picture


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Fires ejection seats off couch*



*gets stuck to ceiling* WHO PUT BUBBLE GUM UP HERE


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

*gathers couch cushions and installs new squib cartridges*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *gathers couch cushions and installs new squib cartridges*



*installs tiny tactical nuke in couch*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello!



How's it going Okami?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello!


Evening


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> How's it going Okami?


Good. How are you all?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good. How are you all?



Screwing around and waiting for the weekend here.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello!


Hi Okami


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello!


Oh heyo!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2018)

It's always entertaining looking over older posts from older members on forums and what they stood for then but are against now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Why do furries love drama so much?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why do furries love drama so much?


Drama queens.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's always entertaining looking over older posts from older members on forums and what they stood for then but are against now.


Hello Mr Fox.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why do furries love drama so much?


I often wonder if it's the lifeblood of the fandom myself. Obviously that's not true, but drama does seem to be a very prominent thing at times.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Mr Fox.


Hello animal person.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

What yall up to


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

Watching Vikings and cuddling with one of the cats. Or rather, he is being my foot warmer


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why do furries love drama so much?


Attention. I've made mental notes on behavior in the furry fandom and noticed a common theme of being flamboyant and silly in any space that is otherwise quiet. This isn't inherently bad, but it gets to the point where involvement in conflict is just another way to achieve attention. This is by no means special to the fandom, but it's just very poorly concealed.

Personally, drama bores me quickly and draws too much attention which I don't like.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What yall up to


Just laying on the couch, snuggling my plushies talking to you lovable idiots. I mean that in a nice way, of course.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Checking out what all came in the Kickstarter for Button Men.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What yall up to


Absolutely nothing. I'm wondering why I'm fretting about wasting my free time when I already do that.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Attention. I've made mental notes on behavior in the furry fandom and noticed a common theme of being flamboyant and silly in any space that is otherwise quiet. This isn't inherently bad, but it gets to the point where involvement in conflict is just another way to achieve attention. This is by no means special to the fandom, but it's just very poorly concealed.
> 
> Personally, drama bores me quickly and draws too much attention which I don't like.



So, mostly just immaturity? *looks at user strolling around with "pedobear" in his user title*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Don't grow up. It's a trap.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just laying on the couch, snuggling my plushies talking to you lovable idiots. I mean that in a nice way, of course.


What kinda plushies do you have?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just laying on the couch, snuggling my plushies talking to you lovable idiots. I mean that in a nice way, of course.



Can I be a lovable idiot?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Can I be a lovable idiot?


You are a Furry. They kinda go hand in hand.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You are a Furry. They kinda go hand in hand.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Where is everyone?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why do furries love drama so much?


I hate drama


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everyone?


Hello person I haven't met yet!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everyone?



Sorry, tied up on several fronts and failing to keep up lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hello person I haven't met yet!



Okami is good peoples


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't love the drama, it loves me.

Taylor Swift


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hello person I haven't met yet!


Hello!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everyone?


in a game


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everyone?


In a chair, in a bedroom, in a house, on a flat subtropical region on Earth.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Sitting on our front porch smoking and veging out on the internet with bhutrflai.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What kinda plushies do you have?


Hmm let's see: I have a large Bear, a large Doggo with floppy ears, a large Fox (my favorite), and a small Tiger and Lion plush.

Yup, a bonafide fur-fag here. 


BahgDaddy said:


> Can I be a lovable idiot?


Of course, your one of my favorite lovable idiots.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 11, 2018)

in a house, with a mouse, in a chair, in the air. (Idon'tevenknow)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Karatine said:


> in a house, with a mouse, in a chair, in the air. (Idon'tevenknow)



Maybe you're high?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Karatine said:


> in a house, with a mouse, in a chair, in the air. (Idon'tevenknow)


On a bug on a rug......


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2018)

Karatine said:


> in a house, with a mouse, in a chair, in the air. (Idon'tevenknow)



It rhymes, so it must be true.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hmm let's see: I have a large Bear, a large Doggo with floppy ears, a large Fox (my favorite), and a small Tiger and Lion plush.
> 
> Yup, a bonafide fur-fag here.
> 
> Of course, your one of my favorite lovable idiots.


Do all Furries have plushies?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sitting on our front porch smoking and veging out on the internet with bhutrflai.


*waves hi to bhutrflai*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sorry, tied up on several fronts and failing to keep up lol


Mr. Popular here


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do all Furries have plushies?



I have stuffed animals on the dashboard of my SUV.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *waves hi to bhutrflai*


She waved back!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She waved back!


Yay!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have stuffed animals on the dashboard of my SUV.


I had a vampire polar bear hanging from my rearview. Its inside now.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Mr. Popular here



Too many cookie jars


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Too many cookie jars


"Cookie jars"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do all Furries have plushies?


You know, I often wonder that myself. I think it just comes with the territory.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do all Furries have plushies?


Nooooo.... *hides fox plushies*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> "Cookie jars"



<.<
>.>
*shrugs*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do all Furries have plushies?



Not a single one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Maybe you're high?


Maybe he lives in an alternate dimension where you just never know. I guess he'll never know.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not a single one.


Really? Not one?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do all Furries have plushies?


I only have a Kyubey plushie


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

I have a single plushie that looks like one of my cats.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

I admit that we do have plushies.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Really? Not one?



Nope.  Not a single one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nope.  Not a single one.


I couldn't help myself!!! Yes I Own Plushies.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 11, 2018)

I sleep with a pineapple does that count as a plushie?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I sleep with a pineapple does that count as a plushie?


Is it a stuffed pineapple? Then yeah I guess that counts.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I sleep with a pineapple does that count as a plushie?


But do you live in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I sleep with a pineapple does that count as a plushie?


When it rots and softens, sure. As a bonus, you get to sleep with fruit flies- wait never mind, you're not into that.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do all Furries have plushies?



I have 2, one giant stuffed dog and a small border collie that was hand stitched from Ireland


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I couldn't help myself!!! Yes I Own Plushies.


there isn't any problem there


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nope.  Not a single one.


That's ok, I make up for your lack of stuffies.... I have a TON


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 11, 2018)

I call it jim


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> That's ok, I make up for your lack of stuffies.... I have a TON



See? I'm perfectly legal not having any


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Its very foggy tonight.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

borders4life said:


> I have 2, one giant stuffed dog and a small border collie that was hand stitched from Ireland


 I have a few dogs and a snow leopard and a sloth and small dragon. Me and bhutrflai have a small collection now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't really have anything aside from those beanie babies, though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Well I think it is time for a snack before bed. So goodnight Furries.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26461
> I call it jim


Nice!


----------



## borders4life (Jan 11, 2018)

My collection has had to downsize as dogs can't tell the difference between their toy and my stuffies


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26461
> I call it jim


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

borders4life said:


> My collection has had to downsize as dogs can't tell the difference between their toy and my stuffies



I use stuffed animals as dog toys a lot.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I use stuffed animals as dog toys a lot.



Duel purpose: fun to collect and great fun to play with


----------



## Rystren (Jan 11, 2018)

*rolls*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

borders4life said:


> Duel purpose: fun to collect and great fun to play with



Indeed. Cute avatar, by the way!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

*crawls back on disarmed couch and passes out for the night*


----------



## borders4life (Jan 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Indeed. Cute avatar, by the way!



Well thank you  I doodled it myself. Learning to draw cartoonish style anthromorphics now, but I usually draw semi-realistic stuff.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 11, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *crawls back on disarmed couch and passes out for the night*



You gotta give the couch a break,least you turn into this guy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 11, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> You gotta give the couch a break,least you turn into this guy



Muh couch tho


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

borders4life said:


> Well thank you  I doodled it myself. Learning to draw cartoonish style anthromorphics now, but I usually draw semi-realistic stuff.



Oh, it's actually pretty good.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I understand you, it will be ok *hugs*


I'm okay now, my sister woke me up in the middle of the night to give me a stuffed zebra, I thought that was adorable.


Telnac said:


> Whoa!  No dying in a hole!  What happened?


My "Best friend" tried to talk to me to ask me if I was 'okay' after blocking me because I told him I wanted to die. Plus I got caught by the girl's mother when I had my first kiss and they called my parents.


backpawscratcher said:


> That bad eh?  Anything we can help with?


It's just drama.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh and bad news, I have six cavities and one of those mouth pimples that squirt out stuff that tastes horrible

Yay.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh and bad news, I have six cavities and one of those mouth pimples that squirt out stuff that tastes horrible
> 
> Yay.


Well craip


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Well craip


The dentist only stabbed the cavities that hurt the worst.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> The dentist only stabbed the cavities that hurt the worst.


I don't even know how that feels.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I don't even know how that feels.


It feels like when you eat too much sour candy and your tongue gets sore, and then you eat another warhead.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It feels like when you eat too much sour candy and your tongue gets sore, and then you eat another warhead.


 Don't know that one either. Never was a fan of sour


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Don't know that one either. Never was a fan of sour


Have you ever gotten a splinter?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Have you ever gotten a splinter?


 Of varying degrees,  yes


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Of varying degrees,  yes


There you go.




Sorry if I sound snappy, i'm not feeling too well.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2018)

I want to go to this college, every other college is inferior. Guy seems like a bit of an ass, though. :I


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I want to go to this college, every other college is inferior. Guy seems like a bit of an ass, though. :I


Those big ears kill me
I can't wait until i'm old enough to commission a fursuit with my own money 
I'm gonna put money aside on my paycheck in the future if I have some left over till' I can get one.
Maybe just a partial, cuz I cannot handle heat. At all.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay. I'm tired,  so I don't really pick up in things easily


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Those big ears kill me
> I can't wait until i'm old enough to commission a fursuit with my own money
> I'm gonna put money aside on my paycheck in the future if I have some left over till' I can get one.
> Maybe just a partial, cuz I cannot handle heat. At all.


Big ears are cool, but I prefer floppy. Stormi Folf might have the best in the biz.


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

@KiaraTC 

Alabama has some amazing music.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Big ears are cool, but I prefer floppy. Stormi Folf might have the best in the biz.


I like Telephone's 

Why is she adorable though


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> @KiaraTC
> 
> Alabama has some amazing music.


Do we? I listen to edgy stuff


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep!

maybe edgy for the time, try and make a kid a star? Always loved this song: 50's, but would love a punk version...






plus, always had old cars, breaking down...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I like Telephone's
> 
> Why is she adorable though


Because he really gets into character and has ears disproportionate to the rest of his body?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Because he really gets into character and has ears disproportionate to the rest of his body?


Idk ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm okay now, my sister woke me up in the middle of the night to give me a stuffed zebra, I thought that was adorable.


*Hugz* :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why do furries love drama so much?


And musicals.  We LOVE musicals!!!


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

This is funny, if ya like Rocky Horror, and such!

early Meatloaf.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> And musicals.  We LOVE musicals!!!



If the Wicker Man (not the awful Nic Cage remake) qualifies, then very much so.  

Oh, and my 18 year old stepson just walked into the room and spotted this forum on my laptop screen.  He didn't say anything, but I fully expect a bit of teasing about it at some point.  Oh well, at least we won't be bored...


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If the Wicker Man (not the awful Nic Cage remake) qualifies, then very much so.
> 
> Oh, and my 18 year old stepson just walked into the room and spotted this forum on my laptop screen.  He didn't say anything, but I fully expect a bit of teasing about it at some point.  Oh well, at least we won't be bored...



Yes, LOVE the Wicker Man! And the music is fantastic


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

*Wakes up* *slips out from the paws of Tigress* *takes marker and draws her a moustache* *Runs away*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If the Wicker Man (not the awful Nic Cage remake) qualifies, then very much so.
> 
> Oh, and my 18 year old stepson just walked into the room and spotted this forum on my laptop screen.  He didn't say anything, but I fully expect a bit of teasing about it at some point.  Oh well, at least we won't be bored...



Here comes that awkward moment when he asks if you conceived him in a fursuit.

Edit - Fucking ignore me, I'm drunk and not reading things properly, didn't see the step part of step-son. I'm gonna go curl up in a corner and die of awkwardness now.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 12, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Here comes that awkward moment when he asks if you conceived him in a fursuit.
> 
> Edit - Fucking ignore me, I'm drunk and not reading things properly, didn't see the step part of step-son. I'm gonna go curl up in a corner and die of awkwardness now.



No worries, I was amused anyway.  And we're probably an eccentric enough household that it'll be no big thing.  I mean, the night I started dating his mother I was playing a gig dressed as a gnome, with pointy hat and green leggings.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I want to go to this college, every other college is inferior. Guy seems like a bit of an ass, though. :I


Ahkara is a cool fursuiter. She is from Canada.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> No worries, I was amused anyway.  And we're probably an eccentric enough household that it'll be no big thing.  I mean, the night I started dating his mother I was playing a gig dressed as a gnome, with pointy hat and green leggings.


Post pics NOW!!!!!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 12, 2018)

So, I'm down with bronchitis. 

My son refuses to sleep and is screaming for random toys every hour.

It's literally -50 degrees Celsius outside. 

and this god damn birthday party has to happen tonight. 


I'm having one of those moments where I wish when I was younger that I had run off to California and married that handsome photographer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> So, I'm down with bronchitis.
> 
> My son refuses to sleep and is screaming for random toys every hour.
> 
> ...


Glad my babies are almost grown.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> So, I'm down with bronchitis.
> 
> My son refuses to sleep and is screaming for random toys every hour.
> 
> ...


Oh no, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that.



Eh, it's all part of being a single dad. Somedays are harder than others.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Time to take my 17 year old son to school. My 14 year old daughter is still sick. Hope I dont get that shit.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time to take my 17 year old son to school. My 14 year old daughter is still sick. Hope I dont get that shit.



Spray her down with Lysol!! Quarantine the outbreak!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Eh, it's all part of being a single dad. Somedays are harder than others.


I imagine it’s always difficult.  Being ill and still having all those responsibilities must be so tough.  Any friends around who could help out with today?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Post pics NOW!!!!!



Hmm, I'm trying to be somewhat anonymous on here.  Though looking into my old pictures, they were taken on some early-2000s phone and are so low resolution that maybe I'm not too worried about that.  Here I am being a gnome while the guitarist puts on his shonky cardboard badger head and dances around.  IIRC I had a waistcoat at the start of the night, but it was too warm, and my pointy felt shoes are sadly obscured.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I imagine it’s always difficult.  Being ill and still having all those responsibilities must be so tough.  Any friends around who could help out with today?



Just the Ex, and I'd rather give my sona a rimjob than call upon her for help.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to be somewhat anonymous on here.  Though looking into my old pictures, they were taken on some early-2000s phone and are so low resolution that maybe I'm not too worried about that.  Here I am being a gnome while the guitarist puts on his shonky cardboard badger head and dances around.  IIRC I had a waistcoat at the start of the night, but it was too warm, and my pointy felt shoes are sadly obscured.


That is ace


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Just the Ex, and I'd rather give my sona a rimjob than call upon her for help.



Sounds about as fun as my Ex


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Just the Ex, and I'd rather give my sona a rimjob than call upon her for help.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Well. Was gonna try to work today, but I am a plumber, and glue doesn't work in tbe rain. Guess I get another day off.


----------



## modfox (Jan 12, 2018)

Do u knoe da wey?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Was gonna try to work today, but I am a plumber, and glue doesn't work in tbe rain. Guess I get another day off.



It's about to get nasty here today. 1500-1600 goes from 60 to freezing.  Expecting to shut down the airfield


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Yaaaaaaayyyy, I'm home and it's friday


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's about to get nasty here today. 1500-1600 goes from 60 to freezing.  Expecting to shut down the airfield



Never mind that.  Was just told to leave whenever I we wanted


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 12, 2018)

modfox said:


> Do u knoe da wey?


I'm just waiting for someone on YouTube to make a remix of the song."We know the way" from Moana.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Never mind that.  Was just told to leave whenever I we wanted


You're a jerk.
But are you hourly or salaried?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> You're a jerk.
> But are you hourly or salaried?



Well, I charge by labor line.  Im only here for a couple hours, but logging 8.

I function similar to flat rate.  If a job takes 6 hours, but I do it in 2, I still charge 6 hours


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, I charge by labor line.  Im only here for a couple hours, but logging 8.


Ah. Well damn you even more then lol. I don't blame you for taking advantage of that when you can. Enjoy the longer weekend, if you can with the cold.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Ah. Well damn you even more then lol. I don't blame you for taking advantage of that when you can. Enjoy the longer weekend, if you can with the cold.



Yeah, I basically create a "bank" of unused actual time, which I just use later as needed.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 12, 2018)

I wish all this fucking ice and snow knew that I had places to be


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Hi


Pavitali


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

*walks in mostly wet*


----------



## Loffi (Jan 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *walks in mostly wet*



Lewd. Don't you know that minors post here


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Lewd. Don't you know that minors post here


I just got out of the shower though. lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I just got out of the shower though. lol


*gives him a towel*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I just got out of the shower though. lol



Not much better lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *gives him a towel*


Thank you


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I hope everyone has a great day!


Considering I have nothing else to do today, it will be nice


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I hope everyone has a great day!


Yup, it was one of the best days, I didn't have  maths today and on the replacement we were just watching film ^^


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I hope everyone has a great day!


Doing well so far


----------



## Loffi (Jan 12, 2018)

Can someone tell me what normal people get at bars? I don't drink beer and I usually just get trashed at home with vodka+whatever is in my fridge or wine. I don't know what people actually drink in a social environment other than beer. I don't even really know brands of beer. I don't know how bars work.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Can someone tell me what normal people get at bars? I don't drink beer and I usually just get trashed at home with vodka+whatever is in my fridge or wine. I don't know what people actually drink in a social environment other than beer. I don't even really know brands of beer. I don't know how bars work.


Lol can't help, i never go in bars XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Can someone tell me what normal people get at bars? I don't drink beer and I usually just get trashed at home with vodka+whatever is in my fridge or wine. I don't know what people actually drink in a social environment other than beer. I don't even really know brands of beer. I don't know how bars work.



Long Island Iced Tea is a casual mixed drink.  Depends on how long you want to be there honestly.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Can someone tell me what normal people get at bars? I don't drink beer and I usually just get trashed at home with vodka+whatever is in my fridge or wine. I don't know what people actually drink in a social environment other than beer. I don't even really know brands of beer. I don't know how bars work.



Some places have basic drink menus with mixed drinks, but usually you have to have some knowledge of drinks for bartenders to make, like Tequila Sunrises or Sex on the beach for example. You could always even ask the bartender what is good or what they would recommend drink wise to just casually drink.

I know people tend to get Rum and Coke as a normal bar drink, but I find rum to be nasty. I myself tend to go for the vodka lemonade style mixed drinks, because they have a sweet taste without too much of an alcoholic taste. And I can't stand beer at all.

If you wanna get trashed, you could always try shots which is also common at bars like Tequila and vodka. You can just get straight liquor shots or mixed ones, like an Apple Bomb or Jager bomb for example. 

It's basically free game though at bars to get whatever you want.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Trashed = Greatful Dead. 

Tastes like koolaide, looks like gear oil, hits like a freight train


----------



## borders4life (Jan 12, 2018)

Basically, you drink how you wanna be at the end of the night. Go light with casual drinks that you can slowly drink if you wanna drive home. Go hard and fast with heavy, thick drinks and/or shots if you wanna be carried out the bar.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

Those days of perfect timing. beating the lunch traffic and coming back to an empty parking lot


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Trashed = Greatful Dead.
> 
> Tastes like koolaide, looks like gear oil, hits like a freight train


Haha i can sense a personal experiance XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Haha i can sense a personal experiance XD


 
Was my "end of the night it's going to suck anyways tomorrow so screw it" drink.  

I haven't bothered drinking in a while though.  Last time was really rough lol


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Was my "end of the night it's going to suck anyways tomorrow so screw it" drink.
> 
> I haven't bothered drinking in a while though.  Last time was really rough lol


Haha well i never drink alcohol so... XD never had those hangovers lol


----------



## Loffi (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I honestly only want to drink to ease my anxiety, as I'll be around new people in a setting I'm uncomfortable with. I really hate bars. Too many people and I'm hard of hearing+I speak softly, so I often feel like I'm deaf and mute the whole night.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Thanks for the advice. I honestly only want to drink to ease my anxiety, as I'll be around new people in a setting I'm uncomfortable with. I really hate bars. Too many people and I'm hard of hearing+I speak softly, so I often feel like I'm deaf and mute the whole night.



It's not a great place to meet new people honestly.  It's like paying to make a mistake usually.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's not a great place to meet new people honestly.  It's like paying to make a mistake usually.



Well, they're friends of the guy I'm seeing. We're going to do other things tonight too, but the bar is one of them and I'm anxious.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Well, they're friends of the guy I'm seeing. We're going to do other things tonight too, but the bar is one of them and I'm anxious.


 If they're friends of the guy you're seeing, at least they're kinda familiar people. And if they know you're quiet and soft spoken already, then you shouldn't be worried, they should understand.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> ...I speak softly...


problem number one for me in public


----------



## Loffi (Jan 12, 2018)

borders4life said:


> If they're friends of the guy you're seeing, at least they're kinda familiar people. And if they know you're quiet and soft spoken already, then you shouldn't be worried, they should understand.



Yeah, but this will be the first time I meet them. At the bar. But I'm sure he's told them I'm quiet and awkward because those are my main traits. 

Last time I went to a bar, I had an anxiety attack and cried the whole night.


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Yeah, but this will be the first time I meet them. At the bar. But I'm sure he's told them I'm quiet and awkward because those are my main traits.
> 
> Last time I went to a bar, I had an anxiety attack and cried the whole night.


Remind me when my mom took me to a nightclub, i disliked that place so much, and all these peoples i didn't know, while i didn't cryed i juste stood in a same place without moving for several hours


----------



## borders4life (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Yeah, but this will be the first time I meet them. At the bar. But I'm sure he's told them I'm quiet and awkward because those are my main traits.
> 
> Last time I went to a bar, I had an anxiety attack and cried the whole night.



If he'll be there, I'm sure he'll support you. Does he know about the anxiety attack that had happened in the past? 

I know how you feel, cause I'm quiet and awkward too, but I'm sure they'll all understand. Bars, if you're with a group of people and from my experience, tend to be where you make brtter friends with the people you're with. It's a lot of fun and is a way to open up, especially if some alcohol is consumed.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 12, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Remind me when my mom took me to a nightclub, i disliked that place so much, and all these peoples i didn't know, while i didn't cryed i juste stood in a same place without moving for several hours



Social anxiety is the worst. 

But don't worry, I have a backup plan if things go all pear shaped. Xanax.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Social anxiety is the worst.
> 
> But don't worry, I have a backup plan if things go all pear shaped. Xanax.


Just be careful mixing it with alcohol. I'm not sure of the two effect each other negatively though


----------



## Loffi (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't plan on drinking that much tonight, but I would like to avoid the xanax if possible because it will just fade me out. 



borders4life said:


> If he'll be there, I'm sure he'll support you. Does he know about the anxiety attack that had happened in the past?
> 
> I know how you feel, cause I'm quiet and awkward too, but I'm sure they'll all understand. Bars, if you're with a group of people and from my experience, tend to be where you make brtter friends with the people you're with. It's a lot of fun and is a way to open up, especially if some alcohol is consumed.



He knows I'm anxious, but he doesn't know it's that bad or he probably wouldn't be taking me there in the first place. 

I'd like to talk. I'm pretty social once I get to know people. If I drink, I'll get a little more social and might be able to have a conversation. Idk, I was honestly hoping the snow would cancel the plans and we'd do something more quiet.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

borders4life said:


> Just be careful mixing it with alcohol. I'm not sure of the two effect each other negatively though


As they are both depressants, not usually good.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2044577348916530


----------



## Loffi (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> As they are both depressants, not usually good.



I'm aware.


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Yes, LOVE the Wicker Man! And the music is fantastic



Oooooooooooh...the original of that is amazing.

I had no idea a remake had been done, but the idea is more frightening than the film...and not in a good way! Why are there SO many crappy remakes, and moves with 87 sequels and prequels, these days? Can't stand either concept really, call me a crab ass. Just make a good film, get a good idea, and move on. 

Grumble, grumble...

Also: It's raining, and I gotta walk and get groceries!


----------



## TickleMyTail:3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooooooooooh...the original of that is amazing.
> 
> I had no idea a remake had been done, but the idea is more frightening than the film...and not in a good way! Why are there SO many crappy remakes, and moves with 87 sequels and prequels, these days? Can't stand either concept really, call me a crab ass. Just make a good film, get a good idea, and move on.
> 
> ...


I had to walk to my gym the other day because my car needed oil changed and we got 7in of snow -_-


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooooooooooh...the original of that is amazing.
> 
> I had no idea a remake had been done, but the idea is more frightening than the film...and not in a good way! Why are there SO many crappy remakes, and moves with 87 sequels and prequels, these days? Can't stand either concept really, call me a crab ass. Just make a good film, get a good idea, and move on.
> 
> ...


Evil rain is evil


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 12, 2018)

TickleMyTail:3 said:


> I had to walk to my gym the other day because my car needed oil changed and we got 7in of snow -_-


Be a man, heat that car up and do the oil change in the snow!


----------



## TickleMyTail:3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hehehehehehe


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Good morning everyone, how's it going?


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 12, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good morning everyone, how's it going?


Fine you?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good morning everyone, how's it going?


Great ^w^


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Tsume Runea said:


> Fine you?


Alright.  On the road again for work.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

yay for rain....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Cold and wet weather is the worst for me, I like when it's snowing and cold, I like when it's sunny and warm, but when it's raining NOOOO


----------



## Rystren (Jan 12, 2018)

at least it isnt freezing


----------



## Tsume Runea (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Cold and wet weather is the worst for me, I like when it's snowing and cold, I like when it's sunny and warm, but when it's raining NOOOO


Kittys doesn't like water XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Woohoo.  Work done for the week!!!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Woohoo.  Work done for the week!!!


Lucky, I'm still trying to figure my next day off.



Rystren said:


> at least it isnt freezing



That's where your lucky.  Its sunny but I don't think we have hit 32 yet.


----------



## Pikuhana (Jan 12, 2018)

I would like to change my name to something unique, but simple.

My name now is Logan, and there are too many other Logans around.

Think you guys could help me out?


----------



## TickleMyTail:3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Pikuhana said:


> I would like to change my name to something unique, but simple.
> 
> My name now is Logan, and there are too many other Logans around.
> 
> Think you guys could help me out?





Pikuhana said:


> I would like to change my name to something unique, but simple.
> 
> My name now is Logan, and there are too many other Logans around.
> 
> Think you guys could help me out?


I’d say a great unique  name would be merrick


----------



## TickleMyTail:3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you talking about changing your irl name?


----------



## TickleMyTail:3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Or ur name on the forums?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 12, 2018)

Pikuhana said:


> I would like to change my name to something unique, but simple.
> 
> My name now is Logan, and there are too many other Logans around.
> 
> Think you guys could help me out?


Loafus cramwell, theres your new name


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Pikuhana said:


> I would like to change my name to something unique, but simple.
> 
> My name now is Logan, and there are too many other Logans around.
> 
> Think you guys could help me out?


I'm partial to Eldrik, but that is also my Amtgard name...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> And musicals.  We LOVE musicals!!!



Ack, no, I hate musical.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ack, no, I hate musical.


Help!!!  There's a monster in here!!! 

Seriously man, no soul.  Just no soul....


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Help!!!  There's a monster in here!!!
> 
> Seriously man, no soul.  Just no soul....



I like music, and I like movies, but I don't like mixing them.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I like music, and I like movies, but I don't like mixing them.


I see, you're more of a musical _theatre _fan.  

I can understand that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I see, you're more of a musical _theatre _fan.
> 
> I can understand that



Yeah, I've been to theater a few times, and they act and then sing an occasional bout, and that is fine and adds interest to the show that doesn't happen in reality. I.e., people don't suddenly start singing while they're trying to plot someone's murder, so that juxtaposition reinforces the duality of the show, which can be quite stimulating. As opposed to some musicals, say High School Musical, which basically make me want to shoot something.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I've been to theater a few times, and they act and then sing an occasional bout, and that is fine and adds interest to the show that doesn't happen in reality. I.e., people don't suddenly start singing while they're trying to plot someone's murder, so that juxtaposition reinforces the duality of the show, which can be quite stimulating. As opposed to some musicals, say High School Musical, which basically make me want to shoot something.


Haha.  High School Musical has that effect on everyone


----------



## Pikuhana (Jan 12, 2018)

About the name thing. I want to change my real name... I believe I have a thread asking about what my fursona should be, and that has most of my personality traits.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Pikuhana (Jan 12, 2018)

owo


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof



Borf!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Borf!


Squeak.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

You should try watching: "Repo: the genetic opera"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Squeak.



*wags tails*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 12, 2018)

You like jazz smash mouth?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 12, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26474
> You like jazz smash mouth?


oh god


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I've been to theater a few times, and they act and then sing an occasional bout, and that is fine and adds interest to the show that doesn't happen in reality. I.e., people don't suddenly start singing while they're trying to plot someone's murder, so that juxtaposition reinforces the duality of the show, which can be quite stimulating. As opposed to some musicals, say High School Musical, which basically make me want to shoot something.



This reminds me that I have at times wished that all of life was like a really tacky, over-elaborate musical, where, at any time, a huge musical number might break out. In class, while in a grocery store, or any other possible place, without reason, or warning.

It would give life a certain comedic twist, I think.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


>



Actually that's kinda how you come across.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> This reminds me that I have at times wished that all of life was like a really tacky, over-elaborate musical, where, at any time, a huge musical number might break out. In class, while in a grocery store, or any other possible place, without reason, or warning.
> 
> It would give life a certain comedic twist, I think.



I think someone needs to write a production quality song called "Hug All The Cute Furries" or something.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Actually that's kinda how you come across.



lol it's how i feel 85% of the time


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> lol it's how i feel 85% of the time



Lol same. I'm super mellow.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26474
> You like jazz smash mouth?


10/10 would Shrek. :3


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 10/10 would Shrek. :3


He is very shrexy OwO


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> He is very shrexy OwO


Oh yes. I would totally go donkey on him. :3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

I played another grrat Arma 3 mission, and I've recorded it, you want to see it tommorow? But I'm acting stupid sometimes and speaking in shitty english (for me), and saying to myself, but if you want I can share it tommorow


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> lol it's how i feel 85% of the time


I wish that’s how I felt 85% of the time!

I eat, drink, breathe and excrete stress. I’d rather be stressed than bored!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I wish that’s how I felt 85% of the time!
> 
> I eat, drink, breathe and excrete stress. I’d rather be stressed than bored!


Agreed.  If I'm bored than that means something somewhere is about to go "oops".


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

And I feel much better last days, I was in stress and kinda depressed around 1-2 months


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> He is very shrexy OwO



Disturbed


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Disturbed



Oh, come on and just admit it! Shrek was your first crush, no need to hide it. 

Odd, my own first crush is sort of embarrassing, I was maybe 12 or 13? But it was on a sidekick on Dr. Who, of the Tom Baker/Peter Davison era: Adric. I even wanted to dress like that, at one point : )


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I wish that’s how I felt 85% of the time!
> 
> I eat, drink, breathe and excrete stress. I’d rather be stressed than bored!



I should prolly mention 85% of the time I'm online lol. irl i'm usually more stressed than that pic would show lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

I had my first crush in 1 class of middle school, now I regret it and I don't know why she was my crush...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2018)

Bunty. <3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Good evening


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Afternoon.  I think we swapped outside temp for today.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I should prolly mention 85% of the time I'm online lol. irl i'm usually more stressed than that pic would show lol


*hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

It's interesting that Sasha hasn't noticed what I... *shuts his mouth*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2018)

*woofs with questions*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's interesting that Sasha hasn't noticed what I... *shuts his mouth*


Blinks. Re-reads history. Blinks again. Huh?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Blinks. Re-reads history. Blinks again. Huh?


Nothing...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

*rolls back over and snores*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 12, 2018)

The best daddy owo


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's interesting that Sasha hasn't noticed what I... *shuts his mouth*


Oh yeah... about that... *cuffs you with a paw* It took me ages to wash that off!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *woofs with questions*


hehe woofers are cute when they woof


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh yeah... about that... *cuffs you with a paw* It took me ages to wash that off!


It was just a stupid joke you know... Emmm please don't hurt me...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

*sits back somewhere with a bag of popcorn*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It was just a stupid joke you know... Emmm please don't hurt me...


Don't worry.... My claws are sheathed.... *bats at you*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Blinks. Re-reads history. Blinks again. Huh?



he drew a mustache on me....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Don't worry.... My claws are sheathed.... *bats at you*


Ouch...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

*giggling at the cat*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

*Scratches sergal and tigress, runs away* I don't give a shit!!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ouch...



it was a play bat! lol sometimes we tigers don't know our own strength =^.^=


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> it was a play bat! lol sometimes we tigers don't know our own strength =^.^=


Oooohhhh....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Scratches sergal and tigress, runs away* I don't give a shit!!



*runs and jumps over the cat, because he's obviously unfamiliar with how fast Sergal are, and eyeballs the little cat*

I didn't even do anything lol


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oooohhhh....


I would never really hurt a fellow feline...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *runs and jumps over the cat, because he's obviously unfamiliar with how fast Sergal are, and eyeballs the little cat*
> 
> I didn't even do anything lol


*gives him a cookie and makes innocent face*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I would never really hurt a fellow feline...


*pounces on her and hugz*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> hehe woofers are cute when they woof


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Am I weird if I'm thinking what can happen to me when I'll die?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Am I weird if I'm thinking what can happen to me when I'll die?


I think of that whenever im on an emergency call :V


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26480



*pets the woofer then pulls into a cuddle cause i can't resist the cuteness*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Am I weird if I'm thinking what can happen to me when I'll die?


I think everyone does that on occasion


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Am I weird if I'm thinking what can happen to me when I'll die?


Nope, I think of it ever time an semi truck runs me off the road on some of these roads I drive on.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Mabus said:


> I think of that whenever im on an emergency call :V


Idk I sometimes have moments, I feel like a bad person, that I don't do something I should do, what happens when someone dies? What if there's no heaven and only hell? Maybe only heaven? I tell to myself "I can't do nothing about it" but what if I can? Aaaaa fuuuuck, it happens again, I was in good mood


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> he drew a mustache on me....


*Lol* when?  How’d I miss that?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26479
> The best daddy owo


I own several. Best sponges ever imo!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *Lol* when?  How’d I miss that?


Last night, I wasn't gonna say a word.  I may be brave but I'm not stupid.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Last night, I wasn't gonna say a word.  I may be brave but I'm not stupid.


Ah


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Am I weird if I'm thinking what can happen to me when I'll die?



Nope, not at all. I think about it often, and really, I think humans have since the beginning of time.

In a certain way, all religions and philosophies also consider this question, or perhaps exist as a result of it? 

But it's funny, becausae one will never know, so you think, well, why even think of it, and yet, I find it's pretty much impossible not to wonder, given it happens to us all eventually. 

Unless vampires exist.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Nope, not at all. I think about it often, and really, I think humans have since the beginning of time.
> 
> In a certain way, all religions and philosophies also consider this question, or perhaps exist as a result of it?
> 
> ...


And there I have another cleae question... What if just people have didn't noticed things that could give us answers, maybe there's a way... Ehh I'm thinking to much


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Idk I sometimes have moments, I feel like a bad person, that I don't do something I should do, what happens when someone dies? What if there's no heaven and only hell? Maybe only heaven? I tell to myself "I can't do nothing about it" but what if I can? Aaaaa fuuuuck, it happens again, I was in good mood


We all fear the unknown.  Its part of life.  What comes next is what you make of it.  I don't truely know if I will earn a spot at Odin's table, be reunited with my grandparents in the hunting grounds or I may be reincarnated because of unfinished works.  

At times it scares me.  Cant let it get me down because it takes away from the here and now.  Life is to enjoyable to let it stop me from having fun.


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And there I have another cleae question... What if just people have didn't noticed things that could give us answers, maybe there's a way... Ehh I'm thinking to much



Nah, you're not thinking too much...I've also wondered that, and I think, maybe, in our own ways, maybe we do catch glimpse of what might happen? And that it might be different for everyone? 

But something I also ponder.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy TGIF !!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

It's sometimes exhausting for me, with friends in school I'm happy, I forget about all the problems, I'm home, playong games and relaxed, and when I'm starting to think about... A lot of things, once I'm scared, once I'm angry, sometimes sad, this unstable mentality


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

Howdy, folks!! I've been lurking for some time now, and just decided to join. I've always considered myself a furry, really. My parents didn't like it, they said it was all weird stuff an shit. Well, I'm from America, planning on moving to Berlin soon. Or Paris. I'm flexible.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Howdy, folks!! I've been lurking for some time now, and just decided to join. I've always considered myself a furry, really. My parents didn't like it, they said it was all weird stuff an shit. Well, I'm from America, planning on moving to Berlin soon. Or Paris. I'm flexible.


Welcome


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's sometimes exhausting for me, with friends in school I'm happy, I forget about all the problems, I'm home, playong games and relaxed, and when I'm starting to think about... A lot of things, once I'm scared, once I'm angry, sometimes sad, this unstable mentality


That's life. That's why we have FA and YouTube. So we can fill our mind with other things besides all the bs in the world.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Howdy, folks!! I've been lurking for some time now, and just decided to join. I've always considered myself a furry, really. My parents didn't like it, they said it was all weird stuff an shit. Well, I'm from America, planning on moving to Berlin soon. Or Paris. I'm flexible.


Well then, hello!


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Welcome



Oh, thanks, oh whoa, you're kinda of young? For this forum? Is it safe for you, really?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Oh, thanks, oh whoa, you're kinda of young? For this forum? Is it safe for you, really?


Black Burn is safe here with us. Everyone here minds their p's and q's.


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's life. That's why we have FA and YouTube. So we can fill our mind with other things besides all the bs in the world.



And books! : P

I always find getting really wrapped up in a good story/novel, is a nice way to take my mind off things.

or sometimes a film, but somehow, I'm fussy about films, and they don't hold my interest as much. I suppose that's because books cover a much bigger range of topics and things than movies do, and there's a lot more books, than films, and thus, more variety. But that's me, and so reading tends to be my choice.

Or, watching various music videos on you tube : )


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's sometimes exhausting for me, with friends in school I'm happy, I forget about all the problems, I'm home, playong games and relaxed, and when I'm starting to think about... A lot of things, once I'm scared, once I'm angry, sometimes sad, this unstable mentality


Your not mental, I would say your normal.  Its those quite times that can get...odd.  Like Okami said, that why we have stuff to occupy our minds


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Black Burn is safe here with us. Everyone here minds their p's and q's.



Oh, that's good, but aren't there rather a lot of sexual conversations here? I don't want to corrupt no one's morals.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *gives him a cookie and makes innocent face*



*Crawls back to my couch and gives the Tigress the cookie*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Gotta go, dueling semis playing hell with traffic


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Crawls back to my couch and gives the Tigress the cookie*



*eyes cookie and wags tail*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Hugz* :3


*Hugz back* :3


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Howdy, folks!! I've been lurking for some time now, and just decided to join. I've always considered myself a furry, really. My parents didn't like it, they said it was all weird stuff an shit. Well, I'm from America, planning on moving to Berlin soon. Or Paris. I'm flexible.



Hey there, and welcome! Wow, I'd love to move to either place, though I hear Berlin is a lot less expensive, and of the two, the more up and coming, vibrant artistic city, whereas Paris while still amazing has sort of seen it's heyday, and is now very ritzy and less of what one thinks of it as, in the past...but have been to neither, just reports from friends. 

What's your fursona?


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *rolls back over and snores*



Sergals Snore?

He needs my new Sergal-Snore ©™ Sleep Mask! Stops Sergals from snoring, fast. 

But sadly, it is also impossible to remove...have to work that bug out.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's life. That's why we have FA and YouTube. So we can fill our mind with other things besides all the bs in the world.


Thankfully i have my friends, with them I do very stupid things sometimes and act like idiots, it's very good to de-stress for me, to think less for a while and don't really care about problems


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Oh, thanks, oh whoa, you're kinda of young? For this forum? Is it safe for you, really?


Don't worry I'm already demoralised anyway


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Oh, that's good, but aren't there rather a lot of sexual conversations here? I don't want to corrupt no one's morals.


We keep the sex talk to a minimum. This is a pg13 site afterall.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Boops everyone in the room!


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey there, and welcome! Wow, I'd love to move to either place, though I hear Berlin is a lot less expensive, and of the two, the more up and coming, vibrant artistic city, whereas Paris while still amazing has sort of seen it's heyday, and is now very ritzy and less of what one thinks of it as, in the past...but have been to neither, just reports from friends.
> 
> What's your fursona?



Oh, I'm a dragon! Not really a "fur"sona, but a sona nonetheless! I love furs, too, and fur-ry stuff, so it's all good!



Black Burn said:


> Don't worry I'm already demoralised anyway



Oh no! Well, such as it is. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We keep the sex talk to a minimum. This is a pg13 site afterall.



Oh, really? Well, I've been through quite a few old threads, I must say, some quite controversial matters come up, don't they!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Oh, I'm a dragon! Not really a "fur"sona, but a sona nonetheless! I love furs, too, and fur-ry stuff, so it's all good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi! Yeah, we're a pretty open group here. Just don't go after the kids and everyone's fine with everyone!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Howdy, folks!! I've been lurking for some time now, and just decided to join. I've always considered myself a furry, really. My parents didn't like it, they said it was all weird stuff an shit. Well, I'm from America, planning on moving to Berlin soon. Or Paris. I'm flexible.




Welcome!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Oh, I'm a dragon! Not really a "fur"sona, but a sona nonetheless! I love furs, too, and fur-ry stuff, so it's all good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're 100% a troll.  Find somewhere to be.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

Random awesomeness


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Crawls back to my couch and gives the Tigress the cookie*



*noms the cookie*



BahgDaddy said:


> *eyes cookie and wags tail*



There's a thread for people wanting cookies...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

*nuzzles Tigress and lays back down*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Can I get on the couch?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Oh, I'm a dragon! Not really a "fur"sona, but a sona nonetheless! I love furs, too, and fur-ry stuff, so it's all good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not saying it doesn't get talked about on occasion, but it is minimal.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Random awesomeness


That's freaking fantastic!!!!


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You're 100% a troll.  Find somewhere to be.



What is a troll? I am just a friendly furry from Texas, why are you being mean to me?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> And books! : P
> 
> I always find getting really wrapped up in a good story/novel, is a nice way to take my mind off things.
> 
> ...


I do love a good book.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Can I get on the couch?



Sure.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sure.


That couch is looking a little overcrowded.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

*gets on the couch and curles up*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

2:22 AM, hmm I think I should go to sleep... Buuuttt maybe when it'll be 2:30


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Howdy, folks!! I've been lurking for some time now, and just decided to join. I've always considered myself a furry, really. My parents didn't like it, they said it was all weird stuff an shit. Well, I'm from America, planning on moving to Berlin soon. Or Paris. I'm flexible.


Berlin.  Definitely Berlin.  They earn a fortune and their housing is cheap, so everyone has lots of disposable income and as a result there's masses of social life.

Plus.....they have both....get this.....gorillas AND pandas!!!  

What's not to love?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> 2:22 AM, hmm I think I should go to sleep... Buuuttt maybe when it'll be 2:30


That's what I always tell myself. Then two beers and four cigarettes later(about an hour or so), I finally go to bed.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 12, 2018)

*produces new couch and flops down on it*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Ok I'll try to stop my phylosophying and get some sleep....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 12, 2018)

Goood night


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 12, 2018)

Every day a different dumpster fire here.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 12, 2018)

HOLY FUCK KFC DELIVERS IN CANADA


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Goood night


Goodnight Black Burn!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Every day a different dumpster fire here.


Keeps us all warm during the cold dark winter months


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Every day a different dumpster fire here.


Yep! I always bring marshmallows and a stick.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep! I always bring marshmallows and a stick.


You've got the right idea!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> You've got the right idea!


And don't forget the graham crackers and chocolate bars!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep! I always bring marshmallows and a stick.


Can we have a chocolate fountain too?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Can we have a chocolate fountain too?


Sure!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

So what's all these Furries doing on Friday night?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So what's all these Furries doing on Friday night?


Laying on the couch again, watching more Vikings!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Laying on the couch again, watching more Vikings!


I need to catch up on that show!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I need to catch up on that show!


I'm on the last episode of the 1st season, and I like it!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So what's all these Furries doing on Friday night?


A-raging and a-drinking, a-partying and a-raving of course 

(Or in reality I'm laid in bed writing a story at nearly 2am.  PARTTTYYYY!! etc....)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Eating dinner now. Yes it is 9pm.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So what's all these Furries doing on Friday night?


Eating salsa and playing Bioshock for the first time


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So what's all these Furries doing on Friday night?


I'm gonna try drawing some stuff, chatting here, and playing some games. My boss has been out-of-town, so work all week has been a small party (we still got everything done, telling the truth).


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Eating salsa and playing Bioshock for the first time


Double like, although I never finished that game.  It's really good, so not sure why that was.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you guys all starting a three day weekend BTW?  Our people in California have all got Monday off.  Lucky buggers.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't get Monday off unfortunately.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So what's all these Furries doing on Friday night?


Catching up here after getting home, updating cpu, personal tarot reading over some stuff, maybe relax sometime soon.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Are you guys all starting a three day weekend BTW?  Our people in California have all got Monday off.  Lucky buggers.


I have a five day weekend. Thursday, friday, saturday, sunday, and monday i'm off of school.


backpawscratcher said:


> Double like, although I never finished that game.  It's really good, so not sure why that was.


I'm probably not gonna finish it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't get Monday off unfortunately.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Laying on the couch again, watching more Vikings!


Need to start, got hooked with what ever episode they showed a couple of nights ago.  Oh and Knightfall that was amazing also.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't get Monday off unfortunately.


Boooo at your employer


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sure.


*pouts*. I’m not allowed on the couch. I’d break it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Omg! Dinner was fantastic!!!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *pouts*. I’m not allowed on the couch. I’d break it.


Aww lol poor dragon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

My beautiful soulmate just told me that I am the Oprah Whinfrey of likes. Lmao!! "You get a like! And YOU get a like!! And YOU!! AND YOU!!!"


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My beautiful soulmate just told me that I am the Oprah Whinfrey of likes. Lmao!! "You get a like! And YOU get a like!! And YOU!! AND YOU!!!"


Like!!

And on that note I need to sleep now.  Later all


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Like!!
> 
> And on that note I need to sleep now.  Later all


Goodnight silly monkey.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Like!!
> 
> And on that note I need to sleep now.  Later all



Goodnight


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My beautiful soulmate just told me that I am the Oprah Whinfrey of likes. Lmao!! "You get a like! And YOU get a like!! And YOU!! AND YOU!!!"


Basically yes xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, me and bhutrflai are about to go on our weekly date night trip to Wal Mart. Be back later. Maybe.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Need to start, got hooked with what ever episode they showed a couple of nights ago.  Oh and Knightfall that was amazing also.


I’m loving Knightfall so far!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *pouts*. I’m not allowed on the couch. I’d break it.



*Builds hangar*


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Berlin.  Definitely Berlin.  They earn a fortune and their housing is cheap, so everyone has lots of disposable income and as a result there's masses of social life.
> 
> Plus.....they have both....get this.....gorillas AND pandas!!!
> 
> What's not to love?



I am leaning more towards Berlin. I need to learn better German first! I'm quite rusty still, but it's coming up in my college courses soon enough. I'm also seeing what study abroad opportunities might be in store, and also seeing about outright studying in Germany. It's free, I believe! We will just have to see!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Builds hanger*


*goes to ikea to buy hanger*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *Builds hanger*



Yay!  *hangs from the hanger, breaks it* 


Vin Vermeer said:


> I am leaning more towards Berlin. I need to learn better German first! I'm quite rusty still, but it's coming up in my college courses soon enough. I'm also seeing what study abroad opportunities might be in store, and also seeing about outright studying in Germany. It's free, I believe! We will just have to see!


Learning German has its benefits.


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yay!  *hangs from the hanger, breaks it*
> Learning German has its benefits.



Ah yes, interesting video, I do love German rock! We have some good rock here, too, but it doesn't beat German rock, often!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yay!  *hangs from the hanger, breaks it*
> Learning German has its benefits.


Ja, das gut, ja? :3


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yay!  *hangs from the hanger, breaks it*



*builds a hangar, because I know the differences between the homonyms*


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

You could use the hanger to hang in the hangar!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> You could use the hanger to hang in the hangar!


alas, the hanger would still break... besides. hangers are for bats, not dragons


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> alas, the hanger would still break... besides. hangers are for bats, not dragons



You're right, well, I could probably hang but I might get dizzy fast!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *builds a hangar, because I know the differences between the homonyms*


Yay!  
*moves the couch into the hangar*
*occupies the hangar, lying down at the foot of the couch*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yay!
> *moves the couch into the hangar*
> *occupies the hangar, lying down at the foot of the couch*



*turns in a circle and curls up on a cushion*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *turns in a circle and curls up on a cushion*


*Reaches up to pet the kitty*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

So today was another interesting day.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> So today was another interesting day.


What’s up?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> What’s up?



Here on the forums.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 12, 2018)

I’m out, night everyone.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 13, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I’m out, night everyone.



Later

Long night, but it's still early.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Buenos noches!!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *Reaches up to pet the kitty*


*is petted*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *is petted*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Is it teally 2am?


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi folks! What do we like doing in the open chat?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Hi folks! What do we like doing in the open chat?


Just chat about stuff.


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh. Ok. Well the weather is not terrible right now in Texas.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Oh. Ok. Well the weather is not terrible right now in Texas.


Whereabouts in Texas? Im in Georgia. South of Atlanta. And it was 63 today. Now it is 27.


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Whereabouts in Texas? Im in Georgia. South of Atlanta. And it was 63 today. Now it is 27.



I live outside of Coleman, so it will be 65 tomorrow, which is awesome! It will be down to 18 on Tuesday night though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> I live outside of Coleman, so it will be 65 tomorrow, which is awesome! It will be down to 18 on Tuesday night though.


Thats pretty cold. The only time I ever saw snow on Thanksgiving was while visiting family in Texas.


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thats pretty cold. The only time I ever saw snow on Thanksgiving was while visiting family in Texas.



It is Texas, the weather will protect you day, and try to kill you the next day, lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> It is Texas, the weather will protect you day, and try to kill you the next day, lol!


Big sky out there. First time I ever saw the Milky Way.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 13, 2018)

Well after a bunch of stupid arguing on here I can finally sit and watch some game grumps, watching them usually puts me in a better mood


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Well after a bunch of stupid arguing on here I can finally sit and watch some game grumps, watching them usually puts me in a better mood


Who you been arguing with?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Its quiet tonight.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who you been arguing with?


Someone with actions that I don't agree with. Can't name drop as a I dont want another reason for mods to ban me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Someone with actions that I don't agree with. Can't name drop as a I dont want another reason for mods to ban me


I think I know who.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I know who.


It's just one of the things I will not put up with, this fandom already has a bad enough look beacause of this reason. We don't need somone coming here and and exposing it everyone...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> It's just one of the things I will not put up with, this fandom already has a bad enough look beacause of this reason. We don't need somone coming here and and exposing it everyone...


Yeah. Not sure but I think he is just a troll. I hope he really don't think that way, but you never know. And I agree about the fandom not needing anymore black eyes.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Not sure but I think he is just a troll. I hope he really don't think that way, but you never know. And I agree about the fandom not needing anymore black eyes.


There's alot of indicators for being a troll. 

Welll I should probably go to sleep, I gotta help my aunt and uncle move tommorow, have a good night!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Well. Time to go get warm inside and go to bed. Goodnight Furries!!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Here on the forums.



Is that an unusual day or just the usual ambient level of weirdness on here?  I haven't been around long enough to be sure...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2018)

Let's just all take a moment to appreciate how adorable this little birb is.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Let's just all take a moment to appreciate how adorable this little birb is.


Oh my gosh ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2046219545418977
			




Lel...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

Why am I still awake?!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Let's just all take a moment to appreciate how adorable this little birb is.


One one word for that - wonderful


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Finished my new fursona, what do you think of her design? It's part fox part house vent View attachment 26185


Reminds me of this, and both are a thing of beauty.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

Just found this fella on my phone, so thought I would share.  Taken back in September in Berlin. He was mightily chilled the whole time, even when annoying Englishmen were poking cameras at him


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Good morning, it's Friday for me!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good morning, it's Friday for me!


Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Happy Friday!!!


..But it's Saturday?

Also. How often do you scratch your back paws?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 13, 2018)

Man, I effin Love GamesDoneQuick. It's sad that it ends so soon. I can never get enough of it, but now I have something to look forward to in the summer.
Gonna make pizza later and watch Mass Effect, Warcraft 3 and Diablo runs


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

I need, hug, pat, anything, for an hour I'm so fucking stressed


----------



## Dongding (Jan 13, 2018)

*Kick*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Kick*


may be


----------



## Dongding (Jan 13, 2018)

What's up anyways? Let it all out.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

So, I have a thread about Eastern Block Times, here I answer and talk about communist poland times, and today I woke up in the morning, and from the 11Am to 1:44 PM was writing about polish militia, all the riots, reforms, evolution of equipment and methods, there were photos.I was fucking proud of myself, and then I try to post it and it says that it's to long, I wanted to copy it to notepad and send it in parts, and I unwittingly deleted it, and i was desperate and i didn't clicked "Undo" but refreshed site... And 3 hours for nothing...
EDIT: So it's my fault and I'm angry even more


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ..But it's Saturday?
> 
> Also. How often do you scratch your back paws?


Nontraditional work week 



Black Burn said:


> I need, hug, pat, anything, for an hour I'm so fucking stressed


*hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *hugs*


Thanks


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

I really was proud and happy that I made it...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm happy it's a 3 day weekend


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Fuck it, I'm writing this again, this time in my documents


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Also. How often do you scratch your back paws?


I never actually stop.  Makes for an interesting swimming technique.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 13, 2018)

Awe. 3: *Unkicks*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 13, 2018)

*lost*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 13, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *lost*


*found*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I never actually stop.  Makes for an interesting swimming technique.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

To be honest, writing this history second time is much easier and not that bad, it's fun for me even the second time


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 13, 2018)

Groggy.  I might just take a nap already lol


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> To be honest, writing this history second time is much easier and not that bad, it's fun for me even the second time


Its something you enjoy


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Its something you enjoy


Yup, it's very interesting to me, and I like to share it with others ^^


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok, back to work.  Wanna make this half day happen.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOO!!!! That's wolf for good morning.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Groggy.  I might just take a nap already lol


Lol. And we just got up. Had alarm set for 9. Hit snooze for an hour. Finally turned them all off and bhutrflai woke me twenty minutes later


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. And we just got up. Had alarm set for 9. Hit snooze for an hour. Finally turned them all off and bhutrflai woke me twenty minutes later



I'm still just laying here contemplating it.  It's too cold outside to bother really planning anything right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm still just laying here contemplating it.  It's too cold outside to bother really planning anything right now.


True. It is cold and windy. Might make a fire in my fireplace. Goodmorning Legacy.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> True. It is cold and windy. Might make a fire in my fireplace. Goodmorning Legacy.



Morning Okami.  Sadly I have no* fireplace down here.  I'd have the one in Ohio cracking already lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2018)

hi there


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Morning Okami.  Sadly I have no* fireplace down here.  I'd have the one in Ohio cracking already lol


So you are just down here for work?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Rystren said:


> hi there


Hey Rystren. Good morning!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Rystren. Good morning!


morning


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So you are just down here for work?



Was.  Now that the parent company threw an offer to steal me, I accepted yesterday and will end up relocating officially.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Was.  Now that the parent company threw an offer to steal me, I accepted yesterday and will end up relocating officially.


Welcome to the South. I can only say this: watch out for Bible beaters like Roy Moore. They proselytize to you while trying to get in your kids pants.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Rystren said:


> hi there


Good morning


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good morning


Morning!!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2018)

how's everyone


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Rystren said:


> how's everyone


Greeeeeaaaaaaattttt!!!! Got to sleep in with bhutrflai!!! HOWL are YOU!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Greeeeeaaaaaaattttt!!!! Got to sleep in with bhutrflai!!! HOWL are YOU!!


pretty good. finally stopped being lazy and got a new wallet and belt this morning


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

*sleepily flops into thread*

Mornin'. Time for coffee and breakfast to be made!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Was.  Now that the parent company threw an offer to steal me, I accepted yesterday and will end up relocating officially.


_One of us. One of us._ (Southerner that is)


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> _One of us. One of us._ (Southerner that is)


it wont be too long until i return to the south


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> _One of us. One of us._ (Southerner that is)


Yay!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *sleepily flops into thread*
> 
> Mornin'. Time for coffee and breakfast to be made!


Breakfast! Hungry!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> _One of us. One of us._ (Southerner that is)


Morning Bunny.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Morning Bunny.


Morning Okami 

*makes breakfast and shares with everyone*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Gonna play nintendo while my beautiful soulmate makes some breakfast. Bye for now Furry Folks!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mostly free from work, huzzah!



aloveablebunny said:


> Morning Okami
> 
> *makes breakfast and shares with everyone*


Real food, ty!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gonna play nintendo while my beautiful soulmate makes some breakfast. Bye for now Furry Folks!


Later, have fun


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2018)

*noms füd*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 13, 2018)

Fucking your friend inside a ikea on a bed, it's not gay if it's a prank!


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Reminds me of this, and both are a thing of beauty.



Oh my goodness, that is hilarious!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Is that an unusual day or just the usual ambient level of weirdness on here?  I haven't been around long enough to be sure...


We do weird well.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Reminds me of this, and both are a thing of beauty.


That shit is hilarious!!! Almost as good as Hanzo's Watermelon Toaster Fox!


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 13, 2018)

Toaster fox?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Fucking your friend inside a ikea on a bed, it's not gay if it's a prank!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


>



I think this is a better fit...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I think this is a better fit...
> 
> View attachment 26525


Okay  you win. XD


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Okay  you win. XD


Lol, I've come to expect weird and odd from Crimcyan, but that...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> _One of us. One of us._ (Southerner that is)



Apparently.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 13, 2018)

Telnac said:


> We do weird well.



Perhaps, though I'm picking up two varieties of weird.  One is the stuff that I don't mind being around, and even find kind of entertaining even though it's not quite _my_ weirdness.  Then there's the uncomfortable strain of weird that there has been a lot of over the past couple of days, and seems to be left to stand even though a reassuring number of posters are critical of it.  
There's a lot on this forum that I'm enjoying, some lovely people, a general supportive vibe and some fun, playful interactions with people outside of my day to day life.  That's all good, it's the other stuff that is taking some getting used to.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> Toaster fox?


Yes. A watermelon toaster fox.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Perhaps, though I'm picking up two varieties of weird.  One is the stuff that I don't mind being around, and even find kind of entertaining even though it's not quite _my_ weirdness.  Then there's the uncomfortable strain of weird that there has been a lot of over the past couple of days, and seems to be left to stand even though a reassuring number of posters are critical of it.
> There's a lot on this forum that I'm enjoying, some lovely people, a general supportive vibe and some fun, playful interactions with people outside of my day to day life.  That's all good, it's the other stuff that is taking some getting used to.



I’ve come to view FAF as kinda like what’s Earths discription in the guide book was gonna “mostly harmless”.

Now if I can keep my foot out of my mouth...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 13, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I’ve come to view FAF as kinda like what’s Earths discription in the guide book was gonna “mostly harmless”.
> 
> Now if I can keep my foot out of my mouth...



Yep, I'll try and stick to the fun bits.  Now I'm off to eat some fish (IRL, not in otter mode here).


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

Im finally here back at this website again!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

Ola


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ola


Oh? a portugese fur? ola X3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 13, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Im finally here back at this website again!!!



Welcome back little dude!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Welcome back little dude!


i rly missed being here X3 , im rly happy being here again :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh? a portugese fur? ola X3


No sadly, but I have just started learning to speak it.  Managed to get tickets to a certain music event in Lisbon in May, so want to speak a bit of Portuguese while I’m there


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> No, but I have just started learning to speak it.  Managed to get tickets to a certain music event in Lisbon in May, so want to speak a bit of Portuguese while I’m there


Interesting indeed! well then , it would be fun to see how good you are :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Interesting indeed! well then , it would be fun to see how good you are :3


Awful really.  Doing OK with understanding, but can’t write it at all at the moment.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Awful really.  Doing OK with understanding, but can’t write it at all at the moment.


Oh well , practice comes with time :3 , so take your time understanding


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh well , practice comes with time :3 , so take your time understanding


Yep, doing a little bit every day.  Just 20 minutes or so and letting it gradually build up.  I’m not expecting to be fluent or anything by the time I go, but if I can hold a basic conversation it’ll be a win


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yep, doing a little bit every day.  Just 20 minutes or so and letting it gradually build up.  I’m not expecting to be fluent or anything by the time I go, but if I can hold a basic conversation it’ll be a win


So why are you learning portugese? plan to visit portugal one day?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> So why are you learning portugese? plan to visit portugal one day?


Going to be in Lisbon for a whole week in May.  

(I’ve got Eurovision tickets .  Both semis, the final, even access to rehearsals)


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 13, 2018)

I just inhaled a spider, do I eat a tide pod now?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Going to be in Lisbon for a whole week in May.
> 
> (I’ve got Eurovision tickets .  Both semis, the final, even access to rehearsals)


Thats so cool! sadly im not from lisbon , but alot of ppl say that place is beautifull X3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Im finally here back at this website again!!!


Hi Sora, welcome back


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Sora, welcome back


Its nice being back X3 , hows life been recently?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Its nice being back X3 , hows life been recently?


Challenging, but I'm still trying to push forward. You doing okay?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

This moment when me and my friend are doing sleepover at my house, parenta are not in home for a while, we pisten to Modern Talking, singing on the whole house "You're my heart, you're my sole"And my dad walka into my room... His face and reaction... XD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Challenging, but I'm still trying to push forward. You doing okay?


Doing pretty well , happy to be back :3 , i hope that life isnt being too rought on you >~<


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Doing pretty well , happy to be back :3 , i hope that life isnt being too rought on you >~<


Glad to see you here 

Life is always challenging, that's just the way it goes. Sometimes you let it kick you for a while, sometimes you say "enough" and go another direction.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Glad to see you here
> 
> Life is always challenging, that's just the way it goes. Sometimes you let it kick you for a while, sometimes you say "enough" and go another direction.


May some hope and luck shine apond you , there is always way but of course it has its dificulties and challenges


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Thats so cool! sadly im not from lisbon , but alot of ppl say that place is beautifull X3


I went once before, but for work so all I really saw was the office and the hotel.  This will be my first time visiting for leisure.  Also planning to get to Brazil at some point, so worth putting the time in on Portuguese for that too


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I went once before, but for work so all I really saw was the office and the hotel.  This will be my first time visiting for leisure.  Also planning to get to Brazil at some point, so worth putting the time in on Portuguese for that too


Thats so dam cool! i hope you have fun and enjoy your stay at portugal! :3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2047713135269618
			




Me when, if it would snow for at least one day


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired


*hugz*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2047003312007267


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Well Yay!! My temp is 101.7 F . I knew I felt weird.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Yay!! My temp is 101.7 F . I knew I felt weird.


Ick sorry to hear!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ick sorry to hear!


Yep. Daughter brought it home Tuesday. She's been sick since Wednesday. Guess its my turn.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Yay!! My temp is 101.7 F . I knew I felt weird.


*pours cold water on him* Trust me, it will reduce temperature


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2047003312007267


Nyaa~~


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2018)

If you eat iron, does that make you into Iron Man?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

It's 1:52,my conversation with friend "Hey Casper" "What?" "Yes"


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> If you eat iron, does that make you into Iron Man?


It would make me into this


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It would make me into this


Bwahahaha! xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It would make me into this


Wow!!! Where does everyone find these funny ass youtube videos?!?!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That shit is hilarious!!! Almost as good as Hanzo's Watermelon Toaster Fox!


My life is not complete until I see this. Link pls.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow!!! Where does everyone find these funny ass youtube videos?!?!


I find funny youtube videos on the place in the internet called "Youtube"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> My life is not complete until I see this. Link pls.


Look up Hanzy Panzy. He is a furry Youtuber. Some of it is hilarious! !


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2043928432314755
			




Oh yezzz! I want it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Making a fire in your fireplace is so easy with my plumbers torch.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

*curles up, yawns* good night everyfur


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *curles up, yawns* good night everyfur


Night Black Burn.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Making a fire in your fireplace is so easy with my plumbers torch.


me mum uses lighter fluid


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Look up Hanzy Panzy. He is a furry Youtuber. Some of it is hilarious! !


Found his channel but no indication of said Watermelon Toaster Fox, am sads.


----------



## Furuta (Jan 13, 2018)

hi iam new here


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 13, 2018)

Furuta said:


> hi iam new here


Ayy welcome


----------



## Furuta (Jan 13, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Ayy welcome



thank you :3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

*Gets up* Ok I don't want to sleep


Furuta said:


> hi iam new here


Priviet Tavarish


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 13, 2018)

Wait...

You're a rabbit! That's third or forth in only two weeks! I feel we are being invaded! *gets tinfoil hat*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Wait...
> 
> You're a rabbit! That's third or forth in only two weeks! I feel we are being invaded! *gets tinfoil hat*


*takes AK and escapes to his fortifications, prepares his tank, artillery, and uniform* Gatov!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Wait...
> 
> You're a rabbit! That's third or forth in only two weeks! I feel we are being invaded! *gets tinfoil hat*


i haven't seen very many around here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Found his channel but no indication of said Watermelon Toaster Fox, am sads.


Keep looking. Its in there somewhere.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Found his channel but no indication of said Watermelon Toaster Fox, am sads.


break out the shovel


----------



## modfox (Jan 13, 2018)

Let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

I feel like poop.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I feel like poop.


But you're nice wolf


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But you're nice wolf


I try. I really didnt want to get sick!!!


----------



## modfox (Jan 13, 2018)

I am a fox


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I feel like poop.


Right there with ya, Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Right there with ya, Okami


My temp is starting to spike again.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Keep looking. Its in there somewhere.


Found it. Yeah Smelge The Block Fox is way better.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 13, 2018)

Reasons on why I don't have a fursuit



Car parts


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2018)

And guns too apparently.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My temp is starting to spike again.


Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> And guns too apparently.


Just a paintball gun xD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My temp is starting to spike again.


*Gives him wet cold towel*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Reasons on why I don't have a fursuitView attachment 26538
> Car parts


Same here. Bought two transmissions instead. Adulting is hard.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> And guns too apparently.


Guns are good!!! Can't have enough!(havent bought another firearm in two years.)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 13, 2018)

Did that thread get deleted?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Did that thread get deleted?


Probably for the best.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Did that thread get deleted?


I reported it. Got a reply 20 minutes ago.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank god. Looks like Vin is gone too. That was a very... very inserting conversation.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Thank god. Looks like Vin is gone too. That was a very... very inserting conversation.


Inserting? How about interesting?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Found it. Yeah Smelge The Block Fox is way better.


Yes.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Thank god. Looks like Vin is gone too. That was a very... very inserting conversation.


Could not tell if he was a troll or a legit, very morally confused person.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Could not tell if he was a troll or a legit, very morally confused person.


Pretty sure he was just another troll trying to make furries out to be bad.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pretty sure he was just another troll trying to make furries out to be bad.


It's sad that people go to such great lengths to do so.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's sad that people go to such great lengths to do so.


Yes it is. Even the people I didnt get along with on here are still pretty good people.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Inserting? How about interesting?



Oh, crap, I feel like I jus made a dirty joke now. 



aloveablebunny said:


> Could not tell if he was a troll or a legit, very morally confused person.



He seemed to know how to back up his arguments, to an extent.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey p dragon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, crap, I feel like I jus made a dirty joke now.
> 
> 
> 
> He seemed to know how to back up his arguments, to an extent.


Well back up or not, I would still curb stomp him for messing with my pups!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey p dragon


 Where?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well back up or not, I would still curb stomp him for messing with my pups!



Same here. Nothing you or I can do about the innocent sheps he has of his own. If he has any at all.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

I tell you what!! Being sick is one thing! Having to deal with sciatic nerve pain AND being sick royally sucks!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Where?


Lurking.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

I got the chills! Brrrrrrrrrrrrr dammit!!!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I got the chills! Brrrrrrrrrrrrr dammit!!!


Oh


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Where?





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lurking.


Busted! 
I'm doing my usual evening catching up on the forums


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh


Hello Kiara. I am sick. Running a fever. And suffering from sciatica too. Im an old fart.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Busted!
> I'm doing my usual evening catching up on the forums


When you liked one of my post it gave you away.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh


Hi Kiara :3


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Kiara. I am sick. Running a fever. And suffering from sciatica too. Im an old fart.



Hope all yall sick furs don't get too sick. 
Unfortunately, the flu is legit bad in GA right now. I'm a bit worried about it, if I'm honest.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> When you liked one of my post it gave you away.


Yeah...I know. Folks can see when I'm catching up on everything for the day because I'm probably almost as bad as you are with the like button


----------



## modfox (Jan 13, 2018)

Vin vs eVr slep


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hope all yall sick furs don't get too sick.
> Unfortunately, the flu is legit bad in GA right now. I'm a bit worried about it, if I'm honest.
> 
> 
> Yeah...I know. Folks can see when I'm catching up on everything for the day because I'm probably almost as bad as you are with the like button


I am the Oprah Winfrey of FAF!! So says my wife!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2018)

I can't help but wonder if Vin was actually Somnium or a former banned member, it's unusual to get banned that quickly despite the controversial topic.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am the Oprah Winfrey of FAF!! So says my wife!


I know! I saw that earlier. That's why I said _almost_


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't want the flu.  Didn't get flu shots this year.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can't help but wonder if Vin was actually Somnium or a former banned member, it's unusual to get banned that quickly despite the controversial topic.


My guess was that jackieR dude


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't want the flu.  Didn't get flu shots this year.


I never do. And rarely  get it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> My guess was that jackieR dude


Obviously a troll though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

I honestly dont care who it was. To come in here and talk like that! Wtf!?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Busted!
> I'm doing my usual evening catching up on the forums


Eep! The lurking dragon has surfaced! *hides*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

*gives everyone cookies*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Eep! The lurking dragon has surfaced! *hides*


*opens the hatchet of the bunker* psst here, I have have two couches


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 13, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Eep! The lurking dragon has surfaced! *hides*





Black Burn said:


> *opens the hatchet of the bunker* psst here, I have have two couches


Aww come on now, I didn't think I was that bad


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I never do. And rarely  get it.


I haven't had the flu in ~17 years, but I got the flu shot this year. Mostly for my mom's sake as she is immuno-compromised and I don't want to be a carrier and get her sick.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Aww come on now, I didn't think I was that bad


I don't mind, I just like bunkers,and that's why I build them, and we both like ccouches so when she wanted to hide...


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I don't mind, I just like bunkers,and that's why I build them, and we both like ccouches so when she wanted to hide...


That's fair enough!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

102.2  Man thais sucks.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Aww come on now, I didn't think I was that bad


*you hear a muffled voice from somewhere* no one told me the protocol for meeting a lurking dragon!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Busted!
> I'm doing my usual evening catching up on the forums


Finally get to say hi.



aloveablebunny said:


> *gives everyone cookies*


*grabs a cookie*
Thank you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Well. Just took a big dose of niquil. About to go to bed. Goodnight Furries!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

What a wonderfur saturnday, I've wrote a fantastic document, from the 8PM to now (4:51 AM) we have interesting conversation with my friend ^w^.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *you hear a muffled voice from somewhere* no one told me the protocol for meeting a lurking dragon!


*looks around while eating a cookie*.
 Um...how about coming out and saying hi.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 13, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> My guess was that jackieR dude



Linguistics didn't match.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *looks around while eating a cookie*.
> Um...how about coming out and saying hi.


*sniffs the air* does he have cookies?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *sniffs the air* does he have cookies?


So you want to get on the one of those couches?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *sniffs the air* does he have cookies?


Bunny gave some out earlier...didn’t you get one?  *puts the last piece of his cookie in his mouth*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

*takes cookie from the pocket and gives to big cousin*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 13, 2018)

*gets on the coouch, curles up* good night everyfur


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *gets on the coouch, curles up* good night everyfur


*covers with a blanket* night.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 14, 2018)

*gives @SashaBengal a cookie* ^_^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

@BahgDaddy


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

I believe I have fallen into the trap again.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I believe I have fallen into the trap again.


What trap?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> What trap?


He logged in.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> What trap?


Minecraft


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> He logged in.


Lol. I've been logged in


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Minecraft


How's that bad?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> How's that bad?


I sat down at 8 this morning. I just got off. It is 1:30 am


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I sat down at 8 this morning. I just got off. It is 1:30 am


I'll attend your funeral.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I'll attend your funeral.


This is why I can't have nice things


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2018)

Gets me every time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Is dis too haut for da open chat?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> View attachment 26543 Is dis too haut for da open chat?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Why? It's just cute!


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 14, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> just don't reference posts that are several pages back


I totally agree man, no one even remembers this conversation anymore!  And some people who are here now weren't even registered when you posted this!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I totally agree man, no one even remembers this conversation anymore!  And some people who are here now weren't even registered when you posted this!



*boops da skunk*

I had just registered. I wish those folks were more active! They were fun.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2018)

All bird lovers watch this now.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 14, 2018)

@BahgDaddy  that tat reminded me of this cosplay from NDK 2011



Spoiler


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 14, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I totally agree man, no one even remembers this conversation anymore!  And some people who are here now weren't even registered when you posted this!


Holy fuck thoses convo's where the best, but makes me wonder what happen to them, havent seen much of @Fuzzylumkin and even ACaracalFromWork deleted thier account..


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2048552098519055


----------



## Telnac (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2048552098519055


I love how the middle cat is just watching.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1452870358174854
			




 When you find someone who is weird just like you


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can't help but wonder if Vin was actually Somnium or a former banned member, it's unusual to get banned that quickly despite the controversial topic.



I could be wrong, but it doesn't look like Vin has been banned.  The more contentious posts have been removed, but the profile still looks active.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

*faceplants*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> View attachment 26543 Is dis too haut for da open chat?


It is very......suggestive. But it is art.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

So far no fever this morning. Been keeping medicated. Fingers crossed that the fever wont come back.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

*walks in, unsure of how to add to the conversation*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2018)

After checking out Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee on Netflix I decided to check out how much Jerry Seinfield is actually worth and holy shit, he's worth at least 900 million smackers! It baffels me how a comedian can make that much or why you'd even bother to keep working at that point. 

Damn I feel small.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

AcidWolf22 said:


> *walks in, unsure of how to add to the conversation*


Welcome back


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Welcome back


Thank you


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So far no fever this morning. Been keeping medicated. Fingers crossed that the fever wont come back.


hopefully it stays away


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It is very......suggestive. But it is art.


Yaeah it really suggest that he wants to taste this bone


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

So, how is everyone today?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So, how is everyone today?


Good


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So, how is everyone today?


dont know yet. i just woke up


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So, how is everyone today?


Pretty good. Relaxed. Not much going on.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So, how is everyone today?


Better than yesterday.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 14, 2018)

Still vaguely getting over the flu, so hanging around a lot and not very lively.  Played some guitar, took my dog to the woods and watched the squirrels and jackdaws for a while.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Still vaguely getting over the flu, so hanging around a lot and not very lively.  Played some guitar, took my dog to the woods and watched the squirrels and jackdaws for a while.


Shoot. I hope you get better.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 14, 2018)

AcidWolf22 said:


> Shoot. I hope you get better.



I'm mostly there, thanks, just a bit surprised at how long I've stayed tired and coughing for.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm mostly there, thanks, just a bit surprised at how long I've stayed tired and coughing for.


Im sick now. Ran a fever all night and have a crazy cough today. But so far no fever today.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So, how is everyone today?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


>


Pretty kitty!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


>


Hi ^w^


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pretty kitty!


Grumpy kitty


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Grumpy kitty


Why so grumpy?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Grumpy kitty


*hugs*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why so grumpy?


Just dealing w a lotta crap rn


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 14, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning


Top of the morning!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Just dealing w a lotta crap rn


It happens. Hope everything works out.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning


And good morning to you!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning


Good evening


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

*crickets chirping* kinda quiet


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

*Meows*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Meows*


Hows the weather?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hows the weather?


Freezing temperature without snow


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Freezing temperature without snow


Its only 35 here. No wind today. Beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

;-; 29...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> ;-; 29...


Brrrrr.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Think it is time for a nap. Later furs.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=593588930973400


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Brrrrr.


I Really REALLY don't like the cold


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I Really REALLY don't like the cold


Cold is ok when it's snowing, but I still prefer when it's 30C+


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

.-. 27


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Cold is ok when it's snowing, nut I still prefer when it's 30C+


im used to there being no snow whatsoever. and when it did snow, it was at most two inches that would either be melted by the next day or ice


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> im used to there being no snow whatsoever. and when it did snow, it was at most two inches that would either be melted by the next day or ice


Yeah I know this feeling ;-;


----------



## Sokwe (Jan 14, 2018)

I miss last year. It was a relatively warm winter! This winter reminds me of that ending in "Frozen", where Anna is frozen. Yeah. That. That's how I feel when I go outside.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Wind makes it feel about 18... 
And some guy is crazy walking in shorts and a t-shirt


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


>


What the kurwa blin?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

And it's the end of Sunday...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And it's the end of Sunday...


we need a time machine


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> we need a time machine


Anyone here good at scienceing?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> we need a time machine


Somethinf like this?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Somethinf like this?


yes


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> yes


I suck at science...


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Sunday doesn't end if you don't know what day of the week it is in the first place.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 14, 2018)

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Good evening


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Good afternoon!


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

so how accurate is this for you guys?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 14, 2018)

Wanna see something big and mean? Well close you eyes then

_Unzipps pants 
_
Open your eyes now.....This is my friend shrek


WHAT R U DOING IN MY SWAMP


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> so how accurate is this for you guys?


None of those xD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> so how accurate is this for you guys?


35-45%
EDIT: Or maybe even 25-30%


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Only about 10%, but I've been known to deny the truth.


----------



## Rant (Jan 14, 2018)

Snowy morning for me! What about the rest of you?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

I live in Houston- is snow that sky dandruff stuff?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

Seen Zootropolis.  Would happily pounce on everyone, but would squish half of you by doing so.  Oh, and I’m a total gay boy.

Sufficient?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Rant said:


> Snowy morning for me! What about the rest of you?


I WANT SNOW LIKE THAT, WHY THERE ARE JUST FREEZING TEMPERATURE AND NO SNOW


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Seen Zootropolis.  Would happily pounce on everyone, but would squish half of you by doing so.  Oh, and I’m a total gay boy.
> 
> Sufficient?


I'm only 120, most things can squash me.


----------



## Serin (Jan 14, 2018)

*pokes my head in and tiptoes by*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Serin said:


> *pokes my head in and tiptoes by*


*notices her* Hi there!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> @BahgDaddy  that tat reminded me of this cosplay from NDK 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's interesting, albeit a little bit worrisome...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> I only 120, most things can squash me.


*does mental calculation*

Wow, that’s light.  I’ll be careful not to fall over anywhere near you


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Rant said:


> Snowy morning for me! What about the rest of you?



Nope, just cold, maybe 24f, and clear...but I really, really wish it would snow.

Especially Tuesday, when I have to go back to work...so I can get the day off! One thing, living down here where it is kinds like the south: it only takes a bit of snow to shut the place down, isn't at all like back in Michigan. So it's fun to sorta laugh at these folks down here, when it does snow! 

And, I always love to see when it snows farther south.

*prays to Odin, and various Norse Gods for ten feet of snow to fall on all states, south of Maryland*

especially Alabama : P


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> prays to Odin, and various Norse Gods for ten feet of snow to fall on all states, south of Maryland


Can you fit Warmia-Masuria into this?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> *prays to Odin, and various Norse Gods for ten feet of snow to fall on all states, south of Maryland*


DON'T YOU DARE!!!!

It rained thursday, and there were three accidents at the feeder road for I-45, all were rubber necking at the accident 100 feet down the road.


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Can you fit Warmia-Masuria into this?



Sure thing, I'll include that as well. This way, we'll all have several days of peace and quiet, and no work, and no school!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sure thing, I'll include that as well. This way, we'll all have several days of peace and quiet, and no work, and no school!


Sounds good


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *does mental calculation*
> 
> Wow, that’s light.  I’ll be careful not to fall over anywhere near you



well, you could blow *on*  me and i would fall right over.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> well, you could blow *on*  me and i would fall right over.


Haha.  I had to read that twice to be sure of what you meant


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> well, you could blow *on*  me and i would fall right over.


*lenny*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

WTF who shoots fireworks now? My dog is now scared again and doesn't know what to do


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, Borkstien and Associates sent me a legal notice that they require a walk, so I'll be back in an hour


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Well, Borkstien and Associates sent me a legal notice that they require a walk, so I'll be back in an hour



Do what?

Oh, never mind, lol...


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> DON'T YOU DARE!!!!
> 
> It rained thursday, and there were three accidents at the feeder road for I-45, all were rubber necking at the accident 100 feet down the road.



Oh, where's this? But ten feet of fluffy powdery snow, and nobody will be able to drive at all. It will be like a nice soft blanket, all cozy...and cold.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, where's this? But ten feet of fluffy powdery snow, and nobody will be able to drive at all. It will be like a nice soft blanket, all cozy...and cold.



Time to ball up on the couch with a blanket and hibernate.


----------



## Serin (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *notices her* Hi there!!


I've been spotted! :0 *waves* haaii


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2018)

Rant said:


> Snowy morning for me! What about the rest of you?


It is very warm here for some reason.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2018)

Serin said:


> I've been spotted! :0 *waves* haaii


*booooooooooooooooooooooooooooops*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 14, 2018)

*curls back up on my couch and passes out*


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *curls back up on my couch and passes out*


Sounds like someone ran out of energy tanks in megaman
or never got any in the first place


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *curls back up on my couch and passes out*


*checks his pulse* Ok he still lives... *covers him with a blanket*


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *checks his pulse* Ok he's still lives... *covers him with a blanket*


So i got these out for nothing?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> So i got these out for nothing?


Idk, I'm not a doctor


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Defibrillates the Sergal anyways.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Defibrillates the Sergal anyways.



*plugs christmas lights into sergal*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *plugs christmas lights into sergal*


I don't want to know how you plug anything into a sergal.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't want to know how you plug anything into a sergal.


My boy, you've been on E621, you know exactly how to plug things into a Sergal.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> My boy, you've been on E621, you know exactly how to plug things into a Sergal.


I don't know what E621 is.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't know what E621 is.


You're kidding.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

AcidWolf22 said:


> You're kidding.


I don't go looking up everything I see people talk/chat about, alright?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Monosodium glutamate - Wikipedia

dammit the browser icon pops up by the link, my joke is ruined!


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't go looking up everything I see people talk/chat about, alright?


Okay. I can respect that.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> My boy, you've been on E621, you know exactly how to plug things into a Sergal.



"Is that a... a lamp? How... OH MY GOSH..."


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 14, 2018)

Why in GOD'S  GOOD NAME do ear infections have to hurt so badly??


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Why in GOD'S  GOOD NAME do ear infections have to hurt so badly??


Oh hell yeah.  Plus the dizziness that goes on for days afterwards.  Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't know what E621 is.



I'm going to guess I don't want to look that up, but probably will anyway?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm going to guess I don't want to look that up, but probably will anyway?



It's best defined as the repository of "Furry Cancer."


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm going to guess I don't want to look that up, but probably will anyway?


If you don't want to learn about weird fetishes, no. The images are 40% NSFW, 40% extremely NSFW, 10% memes


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't know what E621 is.


Mate. You're a Furry and don't know what e621 is? Can't blame you.


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Why in GOD'S  GOOD NAME do ear infections have to hurt so badly??



Oooof, that and when a tooth goes bad...ouch! I have to have this tooth out soon, rot canal, crown....and am not excited about it...

Huh, e621 seems sorta tame, to me? I mean, no different than most any furry art site.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't know what E621 is.


*does pose like angry anakin* LIAR


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> If you don't want to learn about weird fetishes, no. The images are 40% NSFW, 40% extremely NSFW, 10% memes



And another 10% OMG WHAT SORT OF FRESH HELL HAVE I STUMBLED INTO!?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> And another 10% OMG WHAT SORT OF FRESH HELL HAVE I STUMBLED INTO!?


That stuff is high art, should be put in a museum.

And the museum should be promptly carpet bombed.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *does pose like angry anakin* LIAR







*sith woofing*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26578
> 
> *sith woofing*


I... i can't...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> That stuff is high art, should be put in a museum.
> 
> And the museum should be promptly carpet bombed.



It probably would be. Also the FBI would probably be crawling all over the place.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26579


He died for our spins.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 14, 2018)

Of course, I had to go and have a quick look.  Hmm, nope, not for me!


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Of course, I had to go and have a quick look.  Hmm, nope, not for me!


_in dramatic voice: _"You are pure of heart, you have glimpsed the dark side of the fandom, but do not partake in it."


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*



*GROWS FROM PLANTED SNOOT AGAIN*


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 14, 2018)

I mean, I'm not entirely devoid of kink, but the first couple of pages were a solid nope.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

*Jumps on this new grown wolf* Hello there


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


We need to send you to ballet class to destroy your masculinity, I mean teach you some co-ordination


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Goooooooooooodghhhhh


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> We need to send you to ballet class to destroy your masculinity, I mean teach you some co-ordination


what masculinity? lol


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I mean, I'm not entirely devoid of kink, but the first couple of pages were a solid nope.


The funny thing about it is if you call something gross,even if something is down voted to hell and back, the moderators will reprimand you for not using the filters.
At least thats what I have seen.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 14, 2018)

It has moderators?  That must be an interesting job!


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It has moderators?  That must be an interesting job!


I believe its is one of Dante's circles of hell. Furry porn site moderator.

This is one of the lead mod's avitars. I can't imagine.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

*wanders over to e621 to see what the fuss is about*

*returns blind...and happy about it*


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Careful, furry Jesus will come and restore your vision.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

E621 is inseparable part of my *shuts his mouth* I mean... I don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *wanders over to e621 to see what the fuss is about*
> 
> *returns blind...and happy about it*



I find it's fine? I mean, I always put in search terms for what I'm looking for, and haven't found it all so shocking? I think I've developed an immunity, perhaps.

But I guess I don't just browse it randomly.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> E621 is inseparable part of my *shuts his mouth* I mean... I don't know what I'm talking about


I'd high five you, but I know where your hands have been.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> I'd high five you, but I know where your hands have been.


What are you talking about?:3


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> I find it's fine? I mean, I always put in search terms for what I'm looking for, and haven't found it all so shocking? I think I've developed an immunity, perhaps.
> 
> But I guess I don't just browse it randomly.



Don't you have a latex animal suit?

(just playing with you, I think you're okay)


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Don't you have a latex animal suit?
> 
> (just playing with you, I think you're okay)


He has a human pup suit If I remember correctly


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Is it weird that I remember that off the top of my head?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


>


*takes TT33 Tokarev* Just don't mind us..


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


>


Oh, Hi *Hides weird shit they were discussing*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> I find it's fine? I mean, I always put in search terms for what I'm looking for, and haven't found it all so shocking? I think I've developed an immunity, perhaps.
> 
> But I guess I don't just browse it randomly.


Maybe I just have to go back when my *ahem* hormones are in a different state.  

Haha.  Yeaaaaahhhh, you all know that's going to happen at some point don't you...



...




You don't have to say anything.  I disgust myself


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Maybe I just have to go back when my *ahem* hormones are in a different state.
> 
> Haha.  Yeaaaaahhhh, you all know that's going to happen at some point don't you...
> 
> ...


This is the natural turn of things...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Some people are just rude.. lets just go around and open other people's dryers mid cycle...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Some people are just rude.. lets just go around and open other people's dryers mid cycle...



I feel like I should be able to turn this into a lewd joke somehow...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

i'm more annoyed at the fact that my damp clothes were sitting there for the better part of an hour with the fekkin dryer door open


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 14, 2018)

Spent the weekend making bullets. The lyman spartan and the equipment is older than I am. But I'm having fun. Also really cuts down on the expenses of a rather pricey hobby.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Welp, There's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Fuuuck I have lessons at 7:40AM, and it's 0:41AM, so goodnight


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Welp, There's something you don't see everyday.



He's good at that.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Fuuuck I have lessons at 7:40AM, and it's 0:41AM, so goodnight


Sleeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Sleeeeeeeeeeep


Good advice.  I'm going to take that up myself.

Night all


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Sleeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

Black: Nahh, we can stay until 2AM
Burn: Yeah but I want to be conscious
Black: You are dramatizing
Burn: Why you have to be so stupid
Black: You are even more stupid
Burn: Fuck you
Black: No, Fuck YOU
Burn:And fuck you right back into your ass you fucking dumpling
*The two personalities are stsrting to fight with each other*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

*Both personalities passed out* 
Burn:Ok let's make a deal, 1:30..
Black: 1:26
Burn: Deal...


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Both personalities passed out*
> Burn:Ok let's make a deal, 1:30..
> Black: 1:26
> Burn: Deal...


And thus the Arab-Israel crisis ended


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

And this "civil war" gave me idea to my fursona


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 14, 2018)

BIG NEWS THAT ALL OF YOU WILL WANT TO HEAR!!!!
I got underwear with watermelons printed all over it. Hope you enjoyed this bit of information. Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> BIG NEWS THAT ALL OF YOU WILL WANT TO HEAR!!!!
> I got underwear with watermelons printed all over it. Hope you enjoyed this bit of information. Lol


There's an underwear in my home..  MADE OF A WATERMALONE


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> BIG NEWS THAT ALL OF YOU WILL WANT TO HEAR!!!!
> I got underwear with watermelons printed all over it. Hope you enjoyed this bit of information. Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 14, 2018)

It's 1:26 AM, as I decided, I go to sleep *Curles up and falls asleep*


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

You guys want to place bets on if he is going to sleep this time?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


Is that a _happy_ shocked face?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2018)

Halp. I can't stop commissioning people. I need better control over my economy. D:


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 14, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> You guys want to place bets on if he is going to sleep this time?


Hahahahaha


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Halp. I can't stop commissioning people. I need better control over my economy. D:




Just raise your debt ceiling..Everyone else is doing it,why not you?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Just raise your debt ceiling..Everyone else is doing it,why not you?


I don't live in the Unites States of Debt, mate.

I am paying DOWN my debt, and I intend to get completely rid of it so I don't have any of that shit tying me down. $10k in total. It's not much, but it is affecting my personal economy.

I also won't buy what I can't afford.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Is that a _happy_ shocked face?



More a "what am I supposed to do with this information?" face.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> More a "what am I supposed to do with this information?" face.


Good. That’s what I was going for XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Well. Fever is coming back. And now bhutrflai is running one too.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't live in the Unites States of Debt, mate.
> 
> I am paying DOWN my debt, and I intend to get completely rid of it so I don't have any of that shit tying me down. $10k in total. It's not much, but it is affecting my personal economy.
> 
> I also won't buy what I can't afford.




I here ya
Smart move


----------



## Loffi (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey, how has everyone been?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Hey, how has everyone been?


Great. Just sick as hell. My wife and daughter too.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great. Just sick as hell. My wife and daughter too.



That sucks  Really bad stuff has been going around. I was sick most of last month. Hope you guys get better soon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That sucks  Really bad stuff has been going around. I was sick most of last month. Hope you guys get better soon.


Me too. Feel like crap


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Huh, have warded off colds and the flu and such so far...hope @Okami_No_Heishi and anyone else feels better. 

If anything, I tend to get sick in the summer, when it's hot, and the air quality is low/pollution levels are high. Winter, I tend to be OK, all in all.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, have warded off colds and the flu and such so far...hope @Okami_No_Heishi and anyone else feels better.
> 
> If anything, I tend to get sick in the summer, when it's hot, and the air quality is low/pollution levels are high. Winter, I tend to be OK, all in all.


You're lucky.


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're lucky.



Except in the summer!


----------



## Serin (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Some people are just rude.. lets just go around and open other people's dryers mid cycle...


This is why you have me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Watching Beat Bobby Flae and am getting hungry. Even thiugh I am sick, running a fever, and sitting next to a fire.


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watching Beat Bobby Flae and am getting hungry. Even thiugh I am sick, running a fever, and sitting next to a fire.



I always love it when he loses, for some reason! Me and my housemate have always found an odd satisfaction in this!

Also, when I was going to this little mom and pop grocery store, I saw this guy, who looked exactly like him...was almost eerie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> I always love it when he loses, for some reason! Me and my housemate have always found an odd satisfaction in this!
> 
> Also, when I was going to this little mom and pop grocery store, I saw this guy, who looked exactly like him...was almost eerie.


He kinda acts like an ass sometimes. Idk why I dont like him either.


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He kinda acts like an ass sometimes. Idk why I dont like him either.



And we continue to watch him! : ) But there is some oddly annoying thing, lurking behind that broad smile...like a bratty kid maybe? Well, it is fun to see him lose. Funny, I don't watch much TV, but often get drawn into various Food Network shows.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

i made the mistake of eating lunch...
then not eating again.
it is now 11


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i made the mistake of eating lunch...
> then not eating again.
> it is now 11


doing better than me...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> doing better than me...


have you been playing  minecraft all day too?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> have you been playing  minecraft all day too?


no but i might as well have been


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> no but i might as well have been


lol.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

I keep eating too much. Like yesterday I had most of a pizza when I went to the beach.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I keep eating too much. Like yesterday I had most of a pizza when I went to the beach.


i have the opposite problem. lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 14, 2018)

*bursts into the chat*

OWO


----------



## Loffi (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm either of two extremes: I'm either eating nothing or eating way too much. I go through phases.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *bursts into the chat*
> 
> OWO



Gah, not again! We have another hole in our wall now.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 14, 2018)

Some people say there is no god. But I say there sure is a Jesus, he's down at the taco bell making some fine ass tacos


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Some people say there is no god. But I say there sure is a Jesus, he's down at the taco bell making some fine ass tacos



"What's your superpower?" / "I can eat at Taco Bell without getting diarrhea."


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Gah, not again! We have another hole in our wall now.


>_>

I'm a bit hyper


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2018)

I love this song. Thanks to @Ginza for recommending it over Discord. <3


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> >_>
> 
> I'm a bit hyper


nothing wrong with that


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I love this song. Thanks to @Ginza for recommending it over Discord. <3


P!ATD has a lot of haters, but I shamelessly enjoy listening to some of their stuff lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> P!ATD has a lot of haters, but I shamelessly enjoy listening to some of their stuff lol


People hate because they can. Let them!

Let them wallow in their own shit while you're sitting there digging stuff.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> People hate because they can. Let them!
> 
> Let them wallow in their own shit while you're sitting there digging stuff.



XD


----------



## KalaniCO (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Gets me every time.


That was amazing


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Gets me every time.



That was hilarious. That fox suit was super sexy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That was hilarious. That fox suit was super sexy.


Damn right it is huff OwO;

Yeah there are some really talented people in this culture.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

*shivers* It's so cold


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Damn right it is huff OwO;
> 
> Yeah there are some really talented people in this culture.



Yeah, a lot of the art is mind boggling.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*snootboops*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *snootboops*


*gasps a bunch*


----------



## Serin (Jan 15, 2018)

*watches this unfold* hmmm.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Serin said:


> *watches this unfold* hmmm.


*tacklesnugs da fox*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2018)

hehe


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Holy shit it's so fuckin FREEEEZIN outside, I only have 15 minutes to school and my face was about 14 minutes in pain from this temperature


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Holy shit it's so fuckin FREEEEZIN outside, I only have 15 minutes to school and my face was about 14 minutes in pain from this temperature


It is rightly cold


----------



## Serin (Jan 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *tacklesnugs da fox*


*is tacklesnugged and hugs* haaaiii *noms popcorn and gibs some*


Karatine said:


> hehe


HaaaIIIIIII


Black Burn said:


> Holy shit it's so fuckin FREEEEZIN outside, I only have 15 minutes to school and my face was about 14 minutes in pain from this temperature


:< nooooo! Burn it. BURN IT. Burn the cold.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Serin said:


> *is tacklesnugged and hugs* haaaiii *noms popcorn and gibs some*


*hugs* ooo. popcorn


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2018)

Everyone is freezing while it feels like we have all the warm weather.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Everyone is freezing while it feels like we have all the warm weather.


SHARE. NOW.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> SHARE. NOW.


*OPENS WEATHER PORTAL*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *OPENS WEATHER PORTAL*


mmmmmm..... toasty


----------



## Serin (Jan 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *hugs* ooo. popcorn


*hugs* yaaasss! 


Karatine said:


> *OPENS WEATHER PORTAL*


*takes it*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Serin said:


> Burn it. BURN IT. Burn the cold.


Burn: Someone called me?
Black: NO


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm up at 2 AM and I got to leave for work in 6 hours wtf am I doing


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Serin said:


> *takes it*


*Takes AK* give it back


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm up at 2 AM and I got to leave for work in 6 hours wtf am I doing


Are you CRAZY!? GO TO SLEEP NOW


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm up at 2 AM and I got to leave for work in 6 hours wtf am I doing


go to bed


----------



## Serin (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Takes AK* give it back


*boops* nurp. I still need to study it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Ehh fuck weather portals, *dress in ushanka, winter uniform, coat* * lights campfire in the middle of a bunker*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Serin said:


> *boops* nurp. I still need to study it.


*boops back* Or maybe not *steals teleport*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Yay it's religion, another 45 minutes of sleep


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Se you after 45 minutes *falls asleep*


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 15, 2018)

*logs into FA after being away all weekend*
72 S 18 J

*logs into FAF*
14 Notifications
20 New pages of Open Chat

*looks at clock... 11:31, need to be awake tomorrow at 7:30*

I'm sorry open chat, you will have to wait.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehh fuck weather portals, *dress in ushanka, winter uniform, coat* * lights campfire in the middle of a bunker*



I hope you have a good vent system in your bunker >_>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

*wakes up* *quickly opens bunker's hatchet* *coughs* 
Black: I knew that was a bad decision but who was listening to me?
Burn: Shut up


----------



## Telnac (Jan 15, 2018)

*craters*

Broken bits of robot dragon parts lie all around. Now who’s going to clean up this mess?!

Thanks for everything in the 6 months or so since my return. But I think I need another break. I don’t know when or if I’ll return.  I’ll lurk around for a few more days before I decide. It’ll either be soon or not in many years. 

Until then, farewell.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 15, 2018)

My beard, it has been cut, now I only have this short thing. At least you can still see it, and I'm still not being ID'd.

Still, I feel naked without it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *craters*
> 
> Broken bits of robot dragon parts lie all around. Now who’s going to clean up this mess?!
> 
> ...


Bye, I hope we'll se again soon


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 15, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *craters*
> 
> Broken bits of robot dragon parts lie all around. Now who’s going to clean up this mess?!
> 
> ...


Hope you stick around, but if not then I wish you all the best until we meet again.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

I will not cry....... *cries*


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)

*collects and drinks your tears* mmmm salty



XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *collects and drinks your tears* mmmm salty
> 
> 
> 
> XD


That'll be 5 dollars


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> That'll be 5 dollars



Please I don't have any cash D: here's a paper clip *balances the paperclip on your snoot* ^-^


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Please I don't have any cash D: here's a paper clip *balances the paperclip on your snoot* ^-^


*shows the sign " Salty tears - 5 dollars, 20PLN, 400 RUR, 15 EUR"* This paper clip isn't enough


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *shows the sign " Salty tears - 5 dollars, 20PLN, 400 RUR, 15 EUR"* This paper clip isn't enough



But that's all I've got D: it has to be enough


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> But that's all I've got D: it has to be enough


It doesn't have to be thing, maybe you'll do something? Trick? Service?


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It doesn't have to be thing, maybe you'll do something? Trick? Service?



I can give you a high five O.O


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I can give you a high five O.O


You'll clean and ventilate my bunker after my stupid campfire idea ok?


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 15, 2018)

You know, I could deal with having the flu. 

I could deal with the agonizing ear infections. 

But now that both ears are bleeding and My fever is spiking, I want nothing more than to ditch this useless, decaying meat sack I call a body and march ever onward into the great hereafter.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I hope you have a good vent system in your bunker >_>



One that's not part fox, I'd hope!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 15, 2018)

First day new job. Temp service gave me the wrong address and potentially the wrong time.

So they don't know what to do. I don't know what to do. Im setting on a seat from a high end pontoon boat just wondering what the fuck is going to happen.

I wish I could say this was the first time a temp service dropped the ball on me. But I'd be lying. I had to pull the address out of them with pliers.

Seriously.  So I'm just confused right now.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 15, 2018)

Trying to be motivated; I've sat around at the laptop for slightly more time than I'd like for the last few days.  I'm cycling into town to swim and sauna, and then rehearsing with a band later.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 15, 2018)

Still sitting first day and still confused


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> First day new job. Temp service gave me the wrong address and potentially the wrong time.
> 
> So they don't know what to do. I don't know what to do. Im setting on a seat from a high end pontoon boat just wondering what the fuck is going to happen.
> 
> ...


Wow... Great situation I see...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah guy walked by and chatted. Told him about what is going on and he laughed. Just sit down and wait till somebody can help.

Fuster Cluck. 

Thank you staffing agency your incompetence has always been amazing.


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 15, 2018)

Wtf with weather this year, why so warm and no snow? Someone stole my winter, god dammit


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Vitaly said:


> Wtf with weather this year, why so warm and no snow? Someone stole my winter, god dammit


I have freezing temperature, but not snow, but O can give it for warm temperature


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 15, 2018)

I.... what???


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26594
> I.... what???


What the blin


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

*turns off optical camouflage*
Morning, I've been in lurk mode this weekend, and will be for a bit longer.
*turns optical camouflage on and disappears*


Telnac said:


> *craters*
> 
> Broken bits of robot dragon parts lie all around. Now who’s going to clean up this mess?!
> 
> ...


I wish you the best and hope to see you back one day.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 15, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *craters*
> 
> Broken bits of robot dragon parts lie all around. Now who’s going to clean up this mess?!
> 
> ...



It's been fun, Telnac. 

Good luck, to what you find yourself up to in the future.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Happy MLK Day yall! Still sick. Still feverish. Aching like someone beat the crap out of me. Yay!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *craters*
> 
> Broken bits of robot dragon parts lie all around. Now who’s going to clean up this mess?!
> 
> ...


Well, sorry to see you go brother furry. Take care.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Happy MLK Day yall! Still sick. Still feverish. Aching like someone beat the crap out of me. Yay!


Ummm thanks, I don't celebrate it, but now I know that you have Marthin Luter King Day


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

When my cat is already annoyed, and I'm annoying him


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> When my cat is already annoyed, and I'm annoying him


It says that video is unavailable.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It says that video is unavailable.


Try now


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 15, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *craters*
> 
> Broken bits of robot dragon parts lie all around. Now who’s going to clean up this mess?!
> 
> ...


*starts picking up dragon pieces*
I guess that sweet armor isn't impervious to everything 
I hope you decide to stick around, but if you don't I wish you safe travels.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

now it should be available to watch


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 15, 2018)

Honestly still love this thread xD
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/i’m-rick-harrison-and-this-is-my-pawn-shop.1640206/


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 15, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *craters*
> 
> Broken bits of robot dragon parts lie all around. Now who’s going to clean up this mess?!
> 
> ...


Sad to see you go, Telnac. You're one of those special furs that we need more of here, and I always enjoyed reading your posts. Good life to you, and good luck to your future endeavors!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Honestly still love this thread xD
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/i’m-rick-harrison-and-this-is-my-pawn-shop.1640206/


10/10 best thread on the forum, *paws* down. :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Playing Legend Of Zelda, reading a Star Wars book, and on FAF.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Im gonna have to go to store to get more Nyquil and Robitussin and bc powder and dog food. Yay.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 15, 2018)

People keep putting out signs that say "Jim buys houses for cash".
I want to buy a lot of signs that say "Jim buys cash for houses". 
The phone number at the bottom would go to an answering machine the gives a sales pitch :"WE GIVE MAXIMUM HOUSE FOR YOUR CASH".
People would be confused if it's a typo or somebody actually paying for cash in houses.



{Well I thought it was funny, you don't have to be a jerk about it. Geez}


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 15, 2018)

Go full Yoda to guarantee takeup

“Houses for Cash Jim Pays”


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

"Much to leqrn you still have"


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 15, 2018)

"a stroke I am habling"


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Honestly still love this thread xD
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/i’m-rick-harrison-and-this-is-my-pawn-shop.1640206/


It got closed down as a shitposting thread. (I love this site)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> It got closed down as a shitposting thread. (I love this site)


FAF is pawsome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> FAF is pawsome!!


No other place quite like it. Fur real!


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 15, 2018)

Photographer: "Okay Gary, now act like your immersed in a totally awesome game."
Gary: {makes face} "This good?"
Photographer:*trying not to laugh*" Yeah that's great, perfect."


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 15, 2018)

Today my phone is just randomly getting it so right with the music selection 

Dominion/Mother Russia by the Sisters of Mercy currently playing


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Time to go brave civilization.


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)

That awkward moment when you're sitting down in a public place and you hear this in your ear


Spoiler: This


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time to go brave civilization.


Let us know if you find it


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> FAF is pawsome!!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No other place quite like it. Fur real!


I agree, da bezd site of da bezd fandom


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time to go brave civilization.


Civilization. I'll stay right here.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2018)

That moment when your college class is supposed to start Mondays and Wednesdays then you remember its MLK day...

*flops back in the woofer bed*


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Let us know if you find it








Found it.

Game trailers do not age well.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 15, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Found it.
> 
> Game trailers do not age well.


Always preferred Civ 2


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

*Don't says anything because he plays Cov V the most*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

_Says nothing and plays his Civ IV and V_


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _Says nothing and plays his Civ IV and V_


Civ IV only on Caveman2Cosmos


----------



## 134 (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Somethinf like this?


lol the second one was nice


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Nimilex said:


> lol the second one was nice


But you kniw that isn't teleport or slmething but hit in electricity? Or something? XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Slavic science has gone to far


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Still havent left. Started running a fever again. It sucks because I have to go because I am the least sick. But I would storm the gates of hell with nothing more than a bottle of water for My Love!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Still havent left. Started running a fever again. It sucks because I have to go because I am the least sick. But I would storm the gates of hell with nothing more than a bottle of water for My Love!


I'm mentally with you, good luck


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm that bored that I watch inscenization of demonstration in Przemyśl


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 15, 2018)

I still dont know why I have this folder on my phone..


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26611
> I still dont know why I have this folder on my phone..


why not?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26611
> I still dont know why I have this folder on my phone..


I think you know why


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> why not?


Good point xD


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26611
> I still dont know why I have this folder on my phone..


Because every loves a knotty pine.


Oh, I'm backish.  Heading home after a weekend in the city.  Impromptu fur meet at a local Con I got talked into at the last min


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Good point xD


btw. my reaction


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26611
> I still dont know why I have this folder on my phone..


LOL!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26611
> I still dont know why I have this folder on my phone..



Lol, because you're that weird.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> weird


*special


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *special


*potato


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> *potato


=vodka


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Still havent left. Started running a fever again. It sucks because I have to go because I am the least sick. But I would storm the gates of hell with nothing more than a bottle of water for My Love!


Do you guys the the flu?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


Lol, that sums up my book on Eastern European Slavic history.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, that sums up my book on Eastern European Slavic history.


You can't just unite slavs


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Do you guys the the flu?


Yes


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

I can't stop watching this


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I can't stop watching this


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lmfao!!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I can't stop watching this


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>






EDIT: when I listen to them, and their japanese accent, My slavic ears are bleeding


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> EDIT: when I listen to them, and their japanese accent, My slavic ears are bleeding


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You can't just unite slavs



I'm Slavic, I think I get that, lol.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


Oh lord! And Queen is one of my favs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes


Sorry to hear!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


I love Life of Boris. <3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I love Life of Boris. <3


Kurwa, I love this Russian brother blyat


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Kurwa, I love this Russian brother blyat


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sorry to hear!!


Yeah. Started out with my daughter. Then to me. Now to bhutrflai. My son is the only one so not affected.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Started out with my daughter. Then to me. Now to bhutrflai. My son is the only one so not affected.


It's been a very long time since I've had the flu. It's definitely going around this year though. Stay hydrated and rested!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't remember when I was sick.... about a year ago... I have high immunity so...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's been a very long time since I've had the flu. It's definitely going around this year though. Stay hydrated and rested!


Poor bhutrflai woke up twice in the night and vomited. Then she tossed and turned. She's sleeping now. I think her fever broke. Being sick sux.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm snowed in and thinking about just drinking the day away because there's nothing to do


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm snowed in and thinking about just drinking the day away because there's nothing to do


We've got a decent chance of snow here, tonight through tomorrow. Wondering if work will close tomorrow due to it. I'll take a 4-day weekend OwO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm snowed in and thinking about just drinking the day away because there's nothing to do


Do it. I would. I got beer. Just feel bad enough not to want to drink it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm snowed in and thinking about just drinking the day away because there's nothing to do


So you want to do it the slav way...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm snowed in and thinking about just drinking the day away because there's nothing to do









Snow is fun. Just not the cold. :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Poor bhutrflai woke up twice in the night and vomited. Then she tossed and turned. She's sleeping now. I think her fever broke. Being sick sux.


Well I'm sending good vibes your way for everyone to feel better soon


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Snow is fun. Just not the cold. :V


*throws snowball at you* o.o


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm going to be honest, if I had a friend here with me, I would probably go play in the snow, lol. Getting drunk and playing in the snow sounds like the best.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Well I'm sending good vibes your way for everyone to feel better soon


Thank you bunny. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

* wants to throw a snowball, but in his place there's no snow"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm going to be honest, if I had a friend here with me, I would probably go play in the snow, lol. Getting drunk and playing in the snow sounds like the best.


I dont think I have ever been drunk in the snow before. You would think that after 42 years.....


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dont think I have ever been drunk in the snow before. You would think that after 42 years.....



Then you need to get well before it melts, lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Then you need to get well before it melts, lol


Lol. No snow here either.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. No snow here either.



Plan a drunk winter vacation


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey, does anyone know if I can just nuke out a UTI with cranberry juice. I don't want to go to the doctor.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Hey, does anyone know if I can just nuke out a UTI with cranberry juice. I don't want to go to the doctor.


Go to the doctor.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Hey, does anyone know if I can just nuke out a UTI with cranberry juice. I don't want to go to the doctor.


You can't. You need antibiotics to get rid of the infection.


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm going to be honest, if I had a friend here with me, I would probably go play in the snow, lol. Getting drunk and playing in the snow sounds like the best.



It also makes you a lot more oblivious to the cold!

Lazy day here; it'd cold, grey and have been mainly napping. Wish it would snow, to brighten things up...when it's winter here, it can get SO grey, as it gets cold, but seldom snows, much. As in a lotta the mid/southeast, I guess: just sort of grey, in the winter.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

I would go to the doctor if it didn't keep snowing and icing on my off days.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I would go to the doctor if it didn't keep snowing and icing on my off days.


If it's more feasible for you to go to a pharmacy to pick up a prescription, can you call the Dr's office and explain the situation and ask if they can send over a script for you to pick up?


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> If it's more feasible for you to go to a pharmacy to pick up a prescription, can you call the Dr's office and explain the situation and ask if they can send over a script for you to pick up?



I doubt they would do that, as I haven't had a check up in years.

Also, the pharmacy is just as far away as the doctors office.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I doubt they would do that, as I haven't had a check up in years.
> 
> Also, the pharmacy is just as far away as the doctors office.


Ah, shit. That's annoying.

The best you can do to stave off discomfort for now is something like AZO Cranberry or Uricalm. They will help with the symptoms. But you really do need to get to a doctor as if it's a UTI, nothing homeopathic will be enough to knock out the infection.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You can't just unite slavs


It was weird last year leaving Dubrovnik one day and arriving in Kotor the next, knowing that 25 years ago they were shelling the crap out of each other.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I doubt they would do that, as I haven't had a check up in years.
> 
> Also, the pharmacy is just as far away as the doctors office.


Fun fact - I ended up with a UTI years ago so bad it sent me to the ER; I had no idea it was a UTI as I hadn't really had major symptoms. It had gotten into my bladder. Yeah that was not fun.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It was weird last year leaving Dubrovnik one day and arriving in Kotor the next, knowing that 25 years ago they were shelling the crap out of each other.


Well, it's not only south, uniting slavs would be that problem, russians just.. after Stalinism, communism etc.. just have different mentality, they're thinking that they're the biggest, the best  etc. when you are in russia, you can find that better jobs mostly only russians can do, so if panslavism would be real, Russians would want to rule and take better positions, russians teach their children that slavs are from russians, and russians are first slavs, but in poland there's simmilar situation, just listen to polish nationalist shit "Fuck USA, UK and France, because they've betrayed us in WW2, fuck Russians and Germans, they've attacked us in WW2, and Russians enslaved us after WW2, fuck Ukrainians beacuse Lwow is ours, also fuck Russia, Germany and Austria beacuse they've occupied us for around 120 years, Poland is the best" and they can give a lot of historical "facts" why Poland is the best and a lot of countries are shit, they don't want to know that most of this facts are "coloured", when you'll tell them you are traitor of motherland and communist, nazi etc...


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Ah, shit. That's annoying.
> 
> The best you can do to stave off discomfort for now is something like AZO Cranberry or Uricalm. They will help with the symptoms. But you really do need to get to a doctor as if it's a UTI, nothing homeopathic will be enough to knock out the infection.



Yeah, my housemate had one once, and being stubborn about going to doctors, took all these various cranberry things but had to get antibiotics. Would have been cheaper, to have just gone earlier.

This reminds me that if I eat enough beets, it makes you pee pink, which is a bit alarming, until you recall eating beets.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Fun fact - I ended up with a UTI years ago so bad it sent me to the ER; I had no idea it was a UTI as I hadn't really had major symptoms. It had gotten into my bladder. Yeah that was not fun.



Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. I have pain, but I did a test strip thing and it's only in the early stages. I'm taking azo and trying to juice it for now. It's mostly just bad in the morning. I'm going to try to fit an appointment in before work sometime this week. Ugh.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2018)

*Fire-related safety woofing* :V

Gonna freeze in at least Texas (dont ask how), stay safe south fuzzies~


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. I have pain, but I did a test strip thing and it's only in the early stages. I'm taking azo and trying to juice it for now. It's mostly just bad in the morning. I'm going to try to fit an appointment in before work sometime this week. Ugh.


Drink lots of water in the meantime. Stay away from caffeine; that irritates it further!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Kiara. I am sick. Running a fever. And suffering from sciatica too. Im an old fart.


I have a fever as well
I think I may have caught the flu through one of my friends...
I don't know what sciatica is though


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Just took a big dose of niquil. About to go to bed. Goodnight Furries!!!!


Exactly what I did yesterday night


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Kiara :3


I'm late to reply but Hi


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm late to reply but Hi


*pounces*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pounces*


QuQ 
*Moves out of the way*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> QuQ
> *Moves out of the way*


Oh noooo... *crash*


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

No caffeine?  Might as well kill me now.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

*Gets up, with bleeding nose* ouch...


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Roar


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Roar


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Mabus said:


>


Beacuse I can


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

*After roaring makes cute and innocent kitten face*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2018)

In so many ways i wished the forums had a “dislike” button... xD

Much stress relief would be had by this woof...



Black Burn said:


> *After roaring makes cute and innocent kitten face*


O_O
*gives a yarn and a pat*
You did well


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Mabus said:


> O_O
> *gives a yarn and a pat*
> You did well


*Plays with a yarn* mrow :3


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

*does a roll*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *does a roll*


*pounces on his belly*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

*is pounced on*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *is pounced on*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Finally awarded "Addicted"


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

Wow Today I've read about Polish Soviet war that French, UK and US sent us some support and some volunteers from US joined us to just fight with bolsheviks xD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 15, 2018)

*yawns, goes to the bunker, curles up on the couch* good night


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *is pounced on*


OwO

How would you like your pounce, sir? Extra floofy, or just normal floofy?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *yawns, goes to the bunker, curles up on the couch* good night


*dumps blankets on*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> OwO
> 
> How would you like your pounce, sir? Extra floofy, or just normal floofy?


surprise me. lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> surprise me. lol


Very well. You shall have your "Wtf Floofy" then. <3


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Very well. You shall have your "Wtf Floofy" then. <3


lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

What a way to wake up. Sick as fuck and I find that one of my favorite singers, Delores O'Roudin from the Cranberries died today.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have a fever as well
> I think I may have caught the flu through one of my friends...
> I don't know what sciatica is though
> 
> Exactly what I did yesterday night


The sciatic nerve in your back. Sends horrible pain from mid back down to knees down to the feet. Had it most of my life. Untreated injuries of youth.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> lol


xD

All the floof. :3


----------



## Mabus (Jan 15, 2018)

Someone say floof?
*peeks*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The sciatic nerve in your back. Sends horrible pain from mid back down to knees down to the feet. Had it most of my life. Untreated injuries of youth.


nuuuuuuu


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Someone say floof?
> *peeks*
> View attachment 26622







"..Wha- What even IS this?"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

awoooooo.


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What a way to wake up. Sick as fuck and I find that one of my favorite singers, Delores O'Roudin from the Cranberries died today.



Was just reading this, and I think she was 46? Geez. 

Hope that flu starts to subside, too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Was just reading this, and I think she was 46? Geez.
> 
> Hope that flu starts to subside, too.


Yeah. Only 4 years older than me!And so far I havent run any more fever in the last 4 hours.


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)

Mabus said:


> In so many ways i wished the forums had a “dislike” button... xD
> 
> Much stress relief would be had by this woof...



*pushes dislike button* O.O


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *pushes dislike button* O.O


Silly fox.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Someone say floof?
> *peeks*
> View attachment 26622


He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Time to read more Star Wars.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Mabus said:


> In so many ways i wished the forums had a “dislike” button... xD
> 
> Much stress relief would be had by this woof...



But then you'd have droves of easily-triggered crybabies crying about being disliked lol. Just like they do on Reddit!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> But then you'd have droves of easily-triggered crybabies crying about being disliked lol. Just like they do on Reddit!


Lol. Probably. I have never been on Reddit.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. Probably. I have never been on Reddit.


Don't ever get sucked into it... sometimes it's hard to tell which place can be worse, these forums or Reddit. -_-


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> But then you'd have droves of easily-triggered crybabies crying about being disliked lol. Just like they do on Reddit!



That allows mob mentality to take effect, whereas the only mob mentality we get here is lack of likes. I'm actually quite liked myself, I have about one like per post, which I think is excellent, since people usually actively dislike me after a while. 

Worse is the Reputation systems, which allow someone to walk about with a bunch of green or red dots by their username. This merel creates cliques and mobs, which are generally toxic to any community, society, or culture. 

If I had my way there would be no like button either. Posts would have to stand on their own two feet that way.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That allows mob mentality to take effect, whereas the only mob mentality we get here is lack of likes. I'm actually quite liked myself, I have about one like per post, which I think is excellent, since people usually actively dislike me after a while.
> 
> Worse is the Reputation systems, which allow someone to walk about with a bunch of green or red dots by their username. This merel creates cliques and mobs, which are generally toxic to any community, society, or culture.
> 
> If I had my way there would be no like button either. Posts would have to stand on their own two feet that way.


I am the Oprah Winfrey of the like button. Everyone gets a like.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That allows mob mentality to take effect, whereas the only mob mentality we get here is lack of likes. I'm actually quite liked myself, I have about one like per post, which I think is excellent, since people usually actively dislike me after a while.
> 
> Worse is the Reputation systems, which allow someone to walk about with a bunch of green or red dots by their username. This merel creates cliques and mobs, which are generally toxic to any community, society, or culture.
> 
> If I had my way there would be no like button either. Posts would have to stand on their own two feet that way.


Is this not the same IRL? People hoarding status & attention via money, expensive cars, accessories, and other means, effectively creating cliques and mobs that reject others if they do not "fit"?

Anywhere you go that is community-based you will have those who tend to band together and resent newcomers who do not have tenure, or who have unpopular opinions. IRL, online, wherever. There's no escaping it whether you have like/dislike buttons or not.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Is this not the same IRL? People hoarding status & attention via money, expensive cars, accessories, and other means, effectively creating cliques and mobs that reject others if they do not "fit"?
> 
> Anywhere you go that is community-based you will have those who tend to band together and resent newcomers who do not have tenure, or who have unpopular opinions. IRL, online, wherever. There's no escaping it whether you have like/dislike buttons or not.


Probably the reason I have few "friends" in real life.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> But then you'd have droves of easily-triggered crybabies crying about being disliked lol. Just like they do on Reddit!


Yeah, but then again it gives you an idea of how much your shit is not liked.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am the Oprah Winfrey of the like button. Everyone gets a like.



I've noticed. Nothing wrong with that! 



aloveablebunny said:


> Is this not the same IRL? People hoarding status & attention via money, expensive cars, accessories, and other means, effectively creating cliques and mobs that reject others if they do not "fit"?
> 
> Anywhere you go that is community-based you will have those who tend to band together and resent newcomers who do not have tenure, or who have unpopular opinions. IRL, online, wherever. There's no escaping it whether you have like/dislike buttons or not.



Quite, and I criticize those cliques as well. Admittedly, I sometimes create my own cliques around myself. But I have some fancy things, and it does not appear to bring me more attention. Admittedly I'd probably need a $200,000 car in my town to turn too many heads.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey Mabus!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Probably the reason I have few "friends" in real life.


I was an "outsider" in school because I was quiet and kept to myself; attempts to mingle with others who weren't like me were often met with bullying and teasing. My family wasn't rich so I didn't get all the latest gadgets, designer clothes, or family vacations/trips. I read books in my down time and was a good student who did her homework and assignments, and scored well on tests. I was also a skinny, petite white girl in a school whose majority ethnicity was Hispanic. Quite a lot of kids found fault in all of that, and I was teased a lot over it. I only had a handful of friends because I was also non-confrontational and had no desire to fight fire with fire or speak up for myself.

Now at almost 28, I'm a totally different person, and have had a lot of experiences in life, but I still keep just a few friends that I regularly see or talk to. That is largely due to the fact that I just don't have a lot of time or energy to devote to being friends with everyone I meet. I'd rather have 5 close friends I can trust, than 20 fake ones who want to gossip and be ugly in the way that they treat others. I don't enjoy drama and I do what I can to stay out of the middle of it.

However, 10 years of working in customer service has taught me how to be fair and equal to people, no matter their status. I'll be kind and respectful until someone gives me a reason not to be.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

I just wanna....I just wannna.....I just wannna dance!!!!!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I was an "outsider" in school because I was quiet and kept to myself; attempts to mingle with others who weren't like me were often met with bullying and teasing. My family wasn't rich so I didn't get all the latest gadgets, designer clothes, or family vacations/trips. I read books in my down time and was a good student who did her homework and assignments, and scored well on tests. I was also a skinny, petite white girl in a school whose majority ethnicity was Hispanic. Quite a lot of kids found fault in all of that, and I was teased a lot over it. I only had a handful of friends because I was also non-confrontational and had no desire to fight fire with fire or speak up for myself.
> 
> Now at almost 28, I'm a totally different person, and have had a lot of experiences in life, but I still keep just a few friends that I regularly see or talk to. That is largely due to the fact that I just don't have a lot of time or energy to devote to being friends with everyone I meet. I'd rather have 5 close friends I can trust, than 20 fake ones who want to gossip and be ugly in the way that they treat others. I don't enjoy drama and I do what I can to stay out of the middle of it.
> 
> However, 10 years of working in customer service has taught me how to be fair and equal to people, no matter their status. I'll be kind and respectful until someone gives me a reason not to be.



For obvious reasons, I would not be a very good customer service candidate.

Call 1: "Yes, ma'am, absolutely, let's fix that for you."

Call 2: "Yep, I'll help you out with that."

Call 3: "You did what? You're too stupid to breath."


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Quite, and I criticize those cliques as well. Admittedly, I sometimes create my own cliques around myself. But I have some fancy things, and it does not appear to bring me more attention. Admittedly I'd probably need a $200,000 car in my town to turn too many heads.



Honestly, I really don't give two shits about my "status". Someone isn't in favor of what I say or do? Oh well. I'm not fond of the "I'm better than you" attitude that way too many people seem to be carrying around. While it is nice to receive positive reactions to something I say or do, it does not make or break me, nor does it dictate the direction I go in life. What I will not fail to do, however, is to defend myself when someone attacks me over something petty and ludicrous - or something that is part of who I am that cannot be changed. I know how to agree to disagree and move on with my life; I don't have any patience for people who want to whine and complain that someone else thinks differently than they do.

Of course, all of this revolves around my moral compass and personal code of ethics - which largely is centered about respecting myself and respecting others, and their rights to individuality.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

I couldn't deal with the public today. It is a completely different monster than when I worked at a movie theatre 24 years ago. People today are just freakin nasty for no reason whatsoever!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, but then again it gives you an idea of how much your shit is not liked.


That's what the "block" button is for, or being completely ignored XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> For obvious reasons, I would not be a very good customer service candidate.
> 
> Call 1: "Yes, ma'am, absolutely, let's fix that for you."
> 
> ...


Hence why I left customer service... well, client-facing customer service. I work behind the scenes now and rarely have to entertain clients face to face.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I just wanna....I just wannna.....I just wannna dance!!!!!!!


Someone is feeling better!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

I think I am gonna go play some more Zelda. Brings back a lot of fond memories of the 80s.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Someone is feeling better!


A little bit. Not 100%. But pushing 60% easy.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Honestly, I really don't give two shits about my "status". Someone isn't in favor of what I say or do? Oh well. I'm not fond of the "I'm better than you" attitude that way too many people seem to be carrying around. While it is nice to receive positive reactions to something I say or do, it does not make or break me, nor does it dictate the direction I go in life. What I will not fail to do, however, is to defend myself when someone attacks me over something petty and ludicrous - or something that is part of who I am that cannot be changed. I know how to agree to disagree and move on with my life; I don't have any patience for people who want to whine and complain that someone else thinks differently than they do.
> 
> Of course, all of this revolves around my moral compass and personal code of ethics - which largely is centered about respecting myself and respecting others, and their rights to individuality.



How much individuality will you tolerate before it starts to infringe on your space? For instance, the trans pronoun wars, I believe, go too far past the point of personal individuality and attempt to reshape my behavior, which isn't something I tolerate well. 

But generally I would say being true to oneself is extremely important, as too many people lose themselves in the pursuit of being liked. Me, I have never attempted to be either liked nor disliked, I am simply who I am. Who I am also changes on a regular basis, so there's that, and I also recognize other people change as well.

generally my ethics revolve more around human rights.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I am gonna go play some more Zelda. Brings back a lot of fond memories of the 80s.



I love vintage video games.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I love vintage video games.


Yeah, I got that little NES classic for Christmas. Been playing it alot!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, I got that little NES classic for Christmas. Been playing it alot!



I use emulators that let me play them on the Mac for free. Any vintage video game you want!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How much individuality will you tolerate before it starts to infringe on your space? For instance, the trans pronoun wars, I believe, go too far past the point of personal individuality and attempt to reshape my behavior, which isn't something I tolerate well.
> 
> But generally I would say being true to oneself is extremely important, as too many people lose themselves in the pursuit of being liked. Me, I have never attempted to be either liked nor disliked, I am simply who I am. Who I am also changes on a regular basis, so there's that, and I also recognize other people change as well.
> 
> generally my ethics revolve more around human rights.


I'm not going to delve into a drawn-out discussion about my opinions and beliefs on controversial topics. I will say that there are some things that have been taken way too far out of their original intended context and that irks me greatly, but people are going to do that no matter what, with whatever topic. People like to take things to extremes, especially with "controversial" topics.

I choose not to insert myself in the middle of these hot-button debates unless something that someone is doing or saying is directly causing harm to someone on the basis of who that person is. Plenty of people are so quick to believe that their thoughts on a matter are what is law, when really... we all are going to die one day. I'm working hard enough as it is to navigate through life's other obstacles; getting into screaming matches over politics and such is most definitely not something I have interest in. I will listen to the "whys" of how someone feels about a particular topic, and decide whether I agree or disagree, and then sometimes there is a discussion, but resorting to childish name-calling simply because I don't agree with another person's views is a waste of energy.

I have gone through many changes myself over the years - my beliefs on certain things have changed, and the way that I think about certain things has changed too. The great thing about life is that it is fluid - you can choose to be set in your ways all the time, or you can open up your mind and consider alternative points of view to better understand others.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm not going to delve into a drawn-out discussion about my opinions and beliefs on controversial topics. I will say that there are some things that have been taken way too far out of their original intended context and that irks me greatly, but people are going to do that no matter what, with whatever topic. People like to take things to extremes, especially with "controversial" topics.
> 
> I choose not to insert myself in the middle of these hot-button debates unless something that someone is doing or saying is directly causing harm to someone on the basis of who that person is. Plenty of people are so quick to believe that their thoughts on a matter are what is law, when really... we all are going to die one day. I'm working hard enough as it is to navigate through life's other obstacles; getting into screaming matches over politics and such is most definitely not something I have interest in. I will listen to the "whys" of how someone feels about a particular topic, and decide whether I agree or disagree, and then sometimes there is a discussion, but resorting to childish name-calling simply because I don't agree with another person's views is a waste of energy.
> 
> I have gone through many changes myself over the years - my beliefs on certain things have changed, and the way that I think about certain things has changed too. The great thing about life is that it is fluid - you can choose to be set in your ways all the time, or you can open up your mind and consider alternative points of view to better understand others.




People've lost the ability to communicate with each other clearly, rationally, and ethically. Instead we have either people who get offended at a moment's notice the instant you disagree with them, or people who rabidly insert their opinions into any conversation without heed for others. I try to get people to communicate with each other more calmly, rationally, and logically. 

More of this please:







And less of this:


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I use emulators that let me play them on the Mac for free. Any vintage video game you want!



I used to like to play various old arcade games, on the MAME emulator...the only problem, was the controls never 'felt' right: as in, it's hard to replicate the 'feel' of the controls these games had, and the positions of the buttons, and so forth. But it still was fun.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> People've lost the ability to communicate with each other clearly, rationally, and ethically. Instead we have either people who get offended at a moment's notice the instant you disagree with them, or people who rabidly insert their opinions into any conversation without heed for others. I try to get people to communicate with each other more calmly, rationally, and logically.
> 
> More of this please:
> 
> ...



Honestly, good luck. As much as I'd love everyone to have rational discussions instead of screaming matches all the time, there are too many prideful, egotistical people who prevent that from happening. It's shocking to me when someone DOES elect to have a calm, rational discussion on a controversial topic.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Wisdom seen elsewhere on the Internet: "What's wrong with furries?" / "Nothing. They're just different, and there's nothing wrong with that."



Simo said:


> I used to like to play various old arcade games, on the MAME emulator...the only problem, was the controls never 'felt' right: as in, it's hard to replicate the 'feel' of the controls these games had, and the positions of the buttons, and so forth. But it still was fun.



I'm a very abnormal millennial in that I've never played a console game, only desktop games or emulated ones on the desktop.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Honestly, good luck. As much as I'd love everyone to have rational discussions instead of screaming matches all the time, there are too many prideful, egotistical people who prevent that from happening. It's shocking to me when someone DOES elect to have a calm, rational discussion on a controversial topic.



There are a few action items we can strive for: 

1. Make critical analysis an actual school class, preferably middle or elementary school level, that teaches children nothing except how to think about things. 

2. Defame news outlets that have resorted to talking head nonsense instead of actual news and reporting. 

3. Criticize people and call them out when they're not making sense. (This is what I'm good at.  )


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> There are a few action items we can strive for:
> 
> 1. Make critical analysis an actual school class, preferably middle or elementary school level, that teaches children nothing except how to think about things.
> 
> ...


As long as we have different cultures and ways of life, there's always going to be this kind of BS and drama happening everywhere. As much as I'd like to be optimistic and agree on the above three action items toward rational debate, I've got to be realistic and understand that it just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

:unpacks the new recliner, heads over to the table and puts out cookies, then heads back and sits in the recliner:

Evening everyone.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

When your 3-day weekend turns into a 4-day weekend due to inclement weather. YESSSSSS!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> When your 3-day weekend turns into a 4-day weekend due to inclement weather. YESSSSSS!



When you have to come into work anyway because people are ordering stuff any day of the week.

*scoffs*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> When your 3-day weekend turns into a 4-day weekend due to inclement weather. YESSSSSS!



Lucky...just stay safe and warm tomorrow.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> When you have to come into work anyway because people are ordering stuff any day of the week.
> 
> *scoffs*



:raises an eyebrow:

I have truck tomorrow...happy Monday to me


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

@P_Dragon Evening


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 15, 2018)

Evening to you @Mudman2001 
And everyone else.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Evenin'


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Good evening furries!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

I AM NOT browsing yiff right now...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I AM NOT browsing yiff right now...


Sure you're not.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I AM NOT browsing yiff right now...



Normally that would be a dead give away that you are...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Normally that would be a dead give away that you are...


He knows....i think.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I AM NOT browsing yiff right now...


Furry trash!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Normally that would be a dead give away that you are...


I think he is bragging.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi p dragon


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

I think he’s busy catching up on the ANTIFA thread.  I’m kinda shocked with that thread, it’s remained civil compared to what I’ve seen since I’ve joined.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I think he’s busy catching up on the ANTIFA thread.  I’m kinda shocked with that thread, it’s remained civil compared to what I’ve seen since I’ve joined.


Surprising.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

What is antifa anyway?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Furry trash!



I don't consider that an insult!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't consider that an insult!


Good.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What is antifa anyway?


The Anti-Fascist movement as a whole, with all its sub groups, splinter groups, and the “we wanna play to” groups.  It’s just easier to say than naming each individual group.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What is antifa anyway?



www.theatlantic.com: The Rise of the Violent Left


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> The Anti-Fascist movement as a whole, with all its sub groups, splinter groups, and the “we wanna play to” groups.  It’s just easier to say than naming each individual group.


Ok. I see.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2018)

Well on that happy note, my nyquil is kicking in. So I well bid you all a fond farewell. And see you on the morrow. Peace!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

That winter storm is blowing in in full force right now @_@


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well on that happy note, my nyquil is kicking in. So I well bid you all a fond farewell. And see you on the morrow. Peace!


'Night, Okami!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> That winter storm is blowing in in full force right now @_@



Wow, it’s moving fast.  I caught part of the squal line on my way home today.  I’ll get a rope ready if we need to make sure you don’t blow away.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Wow, it’s moving fast.  I caught part of the squal line on my way home today.  I’ll get a rope ready if we need to make sure you don’t blow away.


Haha! I ran outside to toss the trash before it got bad and it started pouring. Windy as hell right now. Not going back out in that!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

I live on the west coast. *spits out tongue* But I suffered in Southern Missouri for 22 years, so I know what that weather's like. Every winter fixing frozen pipes and crawling around under the house to put MORE HEAT TAPE on the pipes. Grrr....


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi p dragon


Good evening and good night since I apparently missed you already. Hopefully you're back to feeling normal again in the AM!



Mudman2001 said:


> I think he’s busy catching up on the ANTIFA thread.  I’m kinda shocked with that thread, it’s remained civil compared to what I’ve seen since I’ve joined.


Yes, that. Probably what I shouldn't be trying to read through right now when I should be trying to go to sleep. Oh well


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha! I ran outside to toss the trash before it got bad and it started pouring. Windy as hell right now. Not going back out in that!



Oh I know that all to well.  It took the wind several hours to die down out here, expect it to last all night.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I live on the west coast. *spits out tongue* But I suffered in Southern Missouri for 22 years, so I know what that weather's like. Every winter fixing frozen pipes and crawling around under the house to put MORE HEAT TAPE on the pipes. Grrr....


See, I'm in south Texas. We usually don't get this icy wintry shit here. If it snows again here, it will be the 3rd time within a month that it's snowed here!


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> See, I'm in south Texas. We usually don't get this icy wintry shit here. If it snows again here, it will be the 3rd time within a month that it's snowed here!



I assume that you at least have winter clothes to wear?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I live on the west coast. *spits out tongue* But I suffered in Southern Missouri for 22 years, so I know what that weather's like. Every winter fixing frozen pipes and crawling around under the house to put MORE HEAT TAPE on the pipes. Grrr....





aloveablebunny said:


> See, I'm in south Texas. We usually don't get this icy wintry shit here. If it snows again here, it will be the 3rd time within a month that it's snowed here!


Originally from a East Texas/Gulf Coast and will 2nd Bunny on winter shit.  I still can’t believe y’all have gotten more snow than we have, it’s only snowed once here.  I’ll glady take this cold over the humidity you two have.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

t


aloveablebunny said:


> See, I'm in south Texas. We usually don't get this icy wintry shit here. If it snows again here, it will be the 3rd time within a month that it's snowed here!



Yeah, I feel that. Also, wasn't that Vin from somewhere in Texas? 



Mudman2001 said:


> Originally from a East Texas/Gulf Coast and will 2nd Bunny on winter shit.  I still can’t believe y’all have gotten more snow than we have, it’s only snowed once here.  I’ll glady take this cold over the humidity you two have.



When Missouri isn't trying to kill you with freezing or roasting temps or tornados, it tries to kill you with humidity...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> t
> 
> 
> Yeah, I feel that. Also, wasn't that Vin from somewhere in Texas?
> ...


Bitch try negative 11 in minnesota.

I'm sorry but until your battery freezes and trying to get a diesel operational is about as promising as peace in the middle east.

 I really question why the fuck I live here daily.


Oh yeah good first day of work. Hilariously I'm working with somebody I went to tech school with. And its something body I worked with in school so its not like it's that small handful of a-hole situation.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Bitch try negative 11 in minnesota.
> 
> I'm sorry but until your battery freezes and trying to get a diesel operational is about as promising as peace in the middle east.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I question why you live there too. 

Also, don't you DARE call me bitch again! Fuckwit is much preferred, thank you.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I question why you live there too.
> 
> Also, don't you DARE call me bitch again! Fuckwit is much preferred, thank you.


Nah you're a bitch  A fuckwit as well but primarily a bitch.

Yeah Idk. Issue is i don't have the capital to move out to random state, and as well as any state that has nicer weather is usually anti gun and has way too many loonies. I grew up in anti-gun state with way too many loonies. Granted its not AS anti gun as the maniacs here want it to be. We're thankfully not CA or NY levels of batshit.... yet. They're really trying.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Nah you're a bitch  A fuckwit as well but primarily a bitch.
> 
> Yeah Idk. Issue is i don't have the capital to move out to random state, and as well as any state that has nicer weather is usually anti gun and has way too many loonies. I grew up in anti-gun state with way too many loonies. Granted its not AS anti gun as the maniacs here want it to be. We're thankfully not CA or NY levels of batshit.... yet. They're really trying.



I'd say Oregon is a lot saner than California. We actively try to get Californians to move back south with their politics that are so far left it did a fucking somersault off a diving board over Niagara falls.


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

Huh all I can think of when I think of Oregon is that show Portlandia. And that it looks expensive!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh all I can think of when I think of Oregon is that show Portlandia. And that it looks expensive!



That show's a little too accurate for comfort.  Although, I mean, it's stretched a bit.

And yeah, it bloody expensive. I had a newly remodeled house on a small farm with barns and shops in Missouri... and a camper here...


----------



## Astus (Jan 16, 2018)

Nothing like getting all snuggly in bed ~

Jeesh the weather in all those places seems awful >.>


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The sciatic nerve in your back. Sends horrible pain from mid back down to knees down to the feet. Had it most of my life. Untreated injuries of youth.


Ouch, that sounds bad.
I was just informed that because of (pardon my language) shitty genetics, I have psoriasis on my elbows and knees.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 16, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Nothing like getting all snuggly in bed ~


Yep, especially after a good meal and a day of cleaning stuff!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I assume that you at least have winter clothes to wear?


Yes I do have winter clothes


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning



Good night.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Good night.


I still think time zones are funny


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Good night.


And good night btw.


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Good morning to you, good night to me.



Black Burn said:


> I still think time zones are funny


I wonder how we will deal with time when we colonize different planets.  Because different planets will have different lengths of days and different lengths of years, it will be hard to align historical events occurring on different planets at the same time.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Good morning to you, good night to me.
> 
> 
> I wonder how we will deal with time when we colonize different planets.  Because different planets will have different lengths of days and different lengths of years, it will be hard to align historical events occurring on different planets at the same time.



Probably just use Earth time regardless as a generalized universal timezone... in space at least, likely in military (24:00) form 

I kinda look at it like this, 24 hours on mars is still 24 hours to earth, they’re just far apart and have different celestial rotation schedules.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

Days and nights might overlap


----------



## Dongding (Jan 16, 2018)

You just check your phone to see what time it is. That's all.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 16, 2018)

I love the PNW. It's so unbelievably beautiful up there. I went on a trip through Idaho and Oregon several years back. Gorgeous states, with all that dense, unspoiled forestland. I especially loved the coast. I spent a few nights in Newport and Coos Bay and fell in love with those areas. There's something so enchanting about the ocean...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

This moment when you have p-e in gym and you just pretend you do exercises but when teacher goes away you just sit on FAF, I'm really addicted...


----------



## stimpy (Jan 16, 2018)

I just had a job intervirew, noqw im all ourt of qwiksy


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm so sleepy today, I was sleeping 7 hours like always, and I'm still sleepy


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 16, 2018)

We have snow in Edinburgh, not very much but still enough that my dog doesn't like it.  Looks pretty though.  Glad I'm not cycling today.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Morning all.  Lovely day here in London.  I took you all a picture of a gorgeous blue sky over Fitzroy Square, but it’s too big to post directly from my phone. Sadly the arsehole network guy at work (whom you _might_ know ) bans Adult sites being browsed, so I can’t post here from a computer and therefore can’t edit the pic down to a sensible size.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Morning all.  Lovely day here in London.  I took you all a picture of a gorgeous blue sky over Fitzroy Square, but it’s too big to post directly from my phone. Sadly the arsehole Director of Network Security at work (whom you _might_ know ) bans Adult sites being browsed, so I can’t post here from a computer and therefore can’t edit the pic down to a sensible size.


Aw sucks :/

Wait, is it still winter in London?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Aw sucks :/
> 
> Wait, is it still winter in London?


It is, but our winters are rarely bad ones.  Dark and wet mostly.

Not today though.  Sunshine in all directions


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It is, but our winters are rarely bad ones.  Dark and wet mostly.
> 
> Not today though.  Sunshine in all directions



Well that's great! I hope it stays that way and that you have a great day ahead of you


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Well that's great! I hope it stays that way and that you have a great day ahead of you


Thank you so much.  I wish you the same for your day.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Good morning yall!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thank you so much.  I wish you the same for your day.


Thanks!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning yall!


Morning Okami! How's it going?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning yall!


*waves*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Morning Okami! How's it going?


Getting over being sick. Bhutrflai is still burning up with a fever. Besides that, I guess I am alright. How are you?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning yall!


Good afternoon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *waves*


Funny thing is that when I read that you waved, I pictured that sergent from Platoon in his hammock eating his banana and waving. Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good afternoon


Morning Black Burn!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Getting over being sick. Bhutrflai is still burning up with a fever. Besides that, I guess I am alright. How are you?


I have maths soon...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I have maths soon...


Good luck!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Getting over being sick. Bhutrflai is still burning up with a fever. Besides that, I guess I am alright. How are you?


Aw! I hope both of you recover fast. 

I'm alright. Recovering from New Year's feast


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

I made some kickass pulled pork barbecue for dinner last night.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I made some kickass pulled pork barbecue for dinner last night.


Sounds delicious :0
Makes me want to have dinner again lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Sounds delicious :0
> Makes me want to have dinner again lol


Just Do It!!!!(but you must picture Shia LeBouf)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just Do It!!!!


Haha I would if it was just a bit earlier ^^
If I eat now I'm just gonna spend the night rolling around and holding my belly xp


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Funny thing is that when I read that you waved, I pictured that sergent from Platoon in his hammock eating his banana and waving. Lol


*puts down half-eaten fruit*

Scarily close to reality


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good afternoon


*waves in other direction*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *puts down half-eaten fruit*
> 
> Scarily close to reality


Willem Defoe! Jesus I couldnt remember his name!! Sgt Elias!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm hungry and I've still two hours to go home... There's an hard attemp before me...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm hungry and I've still two hours to go home... There's an hard attemp before me...


Would you like a pear?  I’ve got one spare.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Well, time to take my son to school. I shall return. Bye for now Furries!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 16, 2018)

Second day of the new job. Slept weirdly. I'm not 100 percent sure I even slept. Hopefully two cups of coffee can get me through the day. It feels odd being a welder again.

Not that I don't mind welding. Far from it best paying job I've had so fair and in many ways the easiest.

It's funny how every past job's experience seems to transfer over. Guess all of those odd ball industrial positions I held as a temp worker comes out in strength here.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Second day of the new job. Slept weirdly. I'm not 100 percent sure I even slept. Hopefully two cups of coffee can get me through the day. It feels odd being a welder again.
> 
> Not that I don't mind welding. Far from it best paying job I've had so fair and in many ways the easiest.
> 
> It's funny how every past job's experience seems to transfer over. Guess all of those odd ball industrial positions I held as a temp worker comes out in strength here.


I know when I start a new job my sleep always suffers.  All the new info swirling around together with a new routine.  Sorry if I’ve missed you saying that already but what are you welding?  Is it construction or something industrial?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Second day of the new job. Slept weirdly. I'm not 100 percent sure I even slept. Hopefully two cups of coffee can get me through the day. It feels odd being a welder again.
> 
> Not that I don't mind welding. Far from it best paying job I've had so fair and in many ways the easiest.
> 
> It's funny how every past job's experience seems to transfer over. Guess all of those odd ball industrial positions I held as a temp worker comes out in strength here.


New work schedules are always a pain in the ass. If you start at a consistent time of the day you can adjust your sleeping patterns accordingly.

I've done that with mine, amd it works wonders.

You'de be surprised how often work experience, understanding and knowledge transfers over to a potentially completely different job.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> New work schedules are always a pain in the ass. If you start at a consistent time of the day you can adjust your sleeping patterns accordingly.
> 
> I've done that with mine, amd it works wonders.
> 
> You'de be surprised how often work experience, understanding and knowledge transfers over to a potentially completely different job.



Correct.  Base skills are transferable across more than work environments as well.  Organization, time management, and quality are effective in several aspects of life.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Last Lesson, my physic teavher will probably don't care about class so I will propably just will do something on phone


backpawscratcher said:


> Would you like a pear?  I’ve got one spare.


No thanks


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Correct.  Base skills are transferable across more than work environments as well.  Organization, time management, and quality are effective in several aspects of life.


Indeed. A coworker of mine worked in a tele company as a tech support. He is a fucking god when it comes to customer contact. And the biggest inspiration to me. He has social anxiety, a lot more than me, but fuck me. You just can't see it on him at all unless he tells you.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed. A coworker of mine worked in a tele company as a tech support. He is a fucking god when it comes to customer contact. And the biggest inspiration to me. He has social anxiety, a lot more than me, but fuck me. You just can't see it on him at all unless he tells you.



I had to deal with customer service when I was a Service Manager for a powersports dealer.  Regular customer service is bad enough, but when you add a luxury market to the mix, customer levels of expectation go through the roof. 

I can turn that side on when needed to perform as intended, but it shuts right off the second they walk out the door


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I had to deal with customer service when I was a Service Manager for a powersports dealer.  Regular customer service is bad enough, but when you add a luxury market to the mix, customer levels of expectation go through the roof.
> 
> I can turn that side on when needed to perform as intended, but it shuts right off the second they walk out the door


Hehe. I hate people in general, have mild social anxiety and Aspergers. Not a good combination for working in a support department in a retail electronics store.

But it's fun. A lot of fun. I also get to beat my anxiety with a baseball bat.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Hiyah


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah


Welcome back


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah



Morning fellow probably freezing southerner.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Morning fellow probably freezing southerner.


Im actually sitting in my wifes car smoking a cig, with the heat blasting. Just took my son to school.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Welcome back


Thanks. School almost over?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Might get some snow tonight


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thanks. School almost over?


3 minutes


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> 3 minutes


Nice.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Might get some snow tonight



It's possible.  Since you're only a couple hours down the road, you're getting it soon after


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Freeeeewee


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Freeeeewee


I just pictured that furry cartoon where the guy sees the moon and starts turning into a werewolf, and there's another guy in the distance screaming " Fucking furry!" I really like that cartoon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's possible.  Since you're only a couple hours down the road, you're getting it soon after


It says late. Who knows. This is Georgia. It snowed here on Dec. 8th! It never has snowed here like that in December.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

And I'm home


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks chilly.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 26632


And back to 61 by Sunday. Awesome.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Mother Nature is trying to kill us off.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 26632


You and your weather. Sissies!

*freezes his ass off in -30F*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> No thanks


That’s a shame.  I’ve got nothing else.

*hides bananas*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That’s a shame.  I’ve got nothing else.
> 
> *hides bananas*


Hey


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That’s a shame.  I’ve got nothing else.
> 
> *hides bananas*


I'm calling Civic Militia to check it


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah


Is it wrong to hear that as Miss Piggy?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I call Civic Militia to check it


*eats bananas*

Omph omph no foove ere mate omph omph cervany no mananas omph omph


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *eats bananas*
> 
> Omph omph no foove ere mate omph omph cervany no mananas omph omph


ok so... *Takes his grandpa's ZOMO stick*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Is it wrong to hear that as Miss Piggy?


Maybe. Depends I guess.. Are you calling me fat?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

I am going back to bed.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe. Depends I guess.. Are you calling me fat?


*scratches own belly*

Fat’s a good thing, right?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *scratches own belly*
> 
> Fat’s a good thing, right?


In a survival situation yes.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> ok so... *Takes his grandpa's ZOMO stick*


*swings up onto ledge out of reach*

*ledge collapses*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Ok. Bed time. Later furries.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That’s a shame.  I’ve got nothing else.
> 
> *hides bananas*


...You have bananas and you never told me???

My whole life is a lie.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...You have bananas and you never told me???
> 
> My whole life is a lie.


Still got a pear if you want it


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...You have bananas and you never told me???
> 
> My whole life is a lie.


*Gives him second ZOMO's stick*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Still got a pear if you want it


Pears are nice.

I would gladly take it off your hands. 



Black Burn said:


> *Gives him second ZOMO's stick*


I HAVE A STICK! I LOVE STICKS!
*wags tail*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I HAVE A STICK! I LOVE STICKS!


Be careful, with this gum stick you can break someone's bone.. or kill someone...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Pears are nice.
> 
> I would gladly take it off your hands.


Hands are busy hanging on up here out of stick range.

*offers pear with feet*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


I’ll never look at Veeominge the same way again


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hands are busy hanging on up here out of stick range.
> 
> *offers pear with feet*


Footshake? Ok.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

Ugh.... Back at school after one whole year with out going to one >~<


----------



## Rystren (Jan 16, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Footshake? Ok.


*scoops wolf up in feet for enormous hug*

*forgets hands are busy right now*

Ah


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Ugh.... Back at school after one whole year with out going to one >~<


Home schooled? Or just a year out?

*dangles from ceiling with wolf between feet*

Don’t mind us!!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Home schooled? Or just a year out?
> 
> *dangles from ceiling with wolf between feet*
> 
> Don’t mind us!!


I was a year with out school in general , but now im back at it and geez it sucks


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> I was a year with out school in general , but now im back at it and geez it sucks


What is it you dislike in particular?  Is it the other people, or the lessons?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 16, 2018)

I swear to god if there is teletubbies porn I will lose hope for all of humanity, minions is already to much.... i am very tired


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I swear to god if there is teletubbies porn I will lose hope for all of humanity, minions is already to much.... i am very tired


You can lose hope


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You can lose hope


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Home schooled? Or just a year out?
> 
> *dangles from ceiling with wolf between feet*
> 
> Don’t mind us!!



*watches, and figures this is probably going to be the highlight of my morning*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> *watches, and figures this is probably going to be the highlight of my morning*


I’d jump down to give you a hug, but he appears to have gone to sleep.  Don’t want to squish him.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 16, 2018)

Aluminum pontoons for boats im welding. These guys aren't cheap. Each pontoon has over 60 hours of welding in it. Boats cost from 60k to 215k 

Yeah a few of my friends are like mortified by how much it costs, but hey as I said. I'll make whatever as long as the pay is good and I won't go to jail for making it 

This is a delayed post for those curious on what I'm welding.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> What is it you dislike in particular?  Is it the other people, or the lessons?


The ppl , they were simply dick heads , and i was victim of bullying making me rly scared of this new school , but i hope everything goes well :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> The ppl , they were simply dick heads , and i was victim of bullying making me rly scared of this new school , but i hope everything goes well :3


Oh that sucks.  I really hope this one works out better for you.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 16, 2018)

School is going to be long and stupid today...


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh that sucks.  I really hope this one works out better for you.


thx X3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

*gently swings back and forth, still holding sleeping wolf between feet*

This could take a while.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *gently swings back and forth, still holding sleeping wolf between feet*
> 
> This could take a while.



Is he doing that wee twitchy-paw thing they do when they're really fast asleep?  And snoring?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Is he doing that wee twitchy-paw thing they do when they're really fast asleep?  And snoring?


*looks down*

Yes.  He’s quite sweet when he’s asleep.  

Although......

Does anyone have a magic marker?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Does anyone have a magic marker?


I have a sharpie


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 16, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I have a sharpie


Perfect.  You couldn’t just float over here and help us out with a quick moustache and glasses combo could you?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow, I've fell asleep for 45 mins and I'm not tired anymore


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 16, 2018)

What's goin' on mid-day (or whatever time) you guys?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> What's goin' on mid-day (or whatever time) you guys?


I feel weird, I normally slept 7 hours as always, but then on geography I slept 45 min, and around 6 PM without my will I fell asleep again, and I feel a little bitconfused...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I feel weird, I normally slept 7 hours as always, but then on geography I slept 45 min, and around 6 PM without my will I fell asleep again, and I feel a little bitconfused...



How do you get away with sleeping in class so much? Or why are these classes so boring?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How do you get away with sleeping in class so much? Or why are these classes so boring?


Beacuse when I first have chemistry (Booooring) and then geography is about landscapes in Poland... And I felt tired and bored... And my geography teacher don't cares about class to much so I could sleep and she didn't notice. On chemistry unfornately no beacuse she's one of the most strict teachers in my school...


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I have a sharpie


I have a pineapple


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> I have a pineapple


I have a stick


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I have a stick


I have an AKM


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Beacuse when I first have chemistry (Booooring) and then geography is about landscapes in Poland... And I felt tired and bored... And my geography teacher don't cares about class to much so I could sleep and she didn't notice. On chemistry unfornately no beacuse she's one of the most strict teachers in my school...



I like chemistry, myself, but geography was boring I agree and I largely skipped it in homeschooling. Laissez-faire! Lol. 

And at this point I feel you, because I'm chronically tired of college now and kissing up yo instructors for good grades and taking quizzes and showing up on time and taking tests... which are rarely about the right answers and more about what the narcissistic professors think are the right answers.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I have an AKM


Mine's bigger than yours.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Mine's bigger than yours.


Do you even know what an AKM is, Fuckwit?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I have an AKM


*Takes AK74M* You say so? Tavarish?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I have a stick





DarkoKavinsky said:


> I have an AKM


*UUGH
*
Pen-pineapple-stick-AKM
*dances terribly*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Do you even know what an AKM is, Fuckwit?



Of course, dingbat! *googles* Its a variant of an AK-47! *salutes the dingbat*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Of course, dingbat! *googles* Its a variant of an AK-47! *salutes the dingbat*


Well honestly AK47 is not correct name of this gun, beacuse AK47 was a prototype of Automat Kalashnikowa- AK


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 16, 2018)

It looks like the inside of a snow-cone machine outside. Ice pellets everywhere.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *UUGH
> *
> Pen-pineapple-stick-AKM
> *dances terribly*


*Aims to Mabus* It just have to be done, you have to pay for this sin


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Aims to Mabus* It just have to be done, you have to pay for this sin


No, bad kitty!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Aims to Mabus* It just have to be done, you have to pay for this sin



Strike me down and i shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine. 

Im with the woof the woof is with me, im with the woof the woof is with me...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Takes AK74M* You say so? Tavarish?


Jokes on you it's a Yugo in 7.62x39. I'd be more concerned about the 45lc revolver I carry :3  or even the polymer 80  in 9mm with polished trigger assembly.

Yes I'm one of those guys who all my friends say "if the world ends I'm going to meet up with you first!"

Really hope to set up a forge this summer. I figure some stones a ditch in the direction of the prevailing winds with a cyclone like trap should be enough to allow coals to burn hot. Add a bellows and things would be quite enough to forge steel. Just need to get my hands on a railroad tie or an anvil. Or I could always pad weld an old steel car rim and scrap steel.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Jokes on you it's a Yugo in 7.62x39. I'd be more concerned about the 45lc revolver I carry :3  or even the polymer 80  in 9mm with polished trigger assembly.
> 
> Yes I'm one of those guys who all my friends say "if the world ends I'm going to meet up with you first!"
> 
> Really hope to set up a forge this summer. I figure some stones a ditch in the direction of the prevailing winds with a cyclone like trap should be enough to allow coals to burn hot. Add a bellows and things would be quite enough to forge steel. Just need to get my hands on a railroad tie or an anvil. Or I could always pad weld an old steel car rim and scrap steel.


Thats what everyone says about me!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> No, bad kitty!


Burn: He has to die
Black: As always you are to agressive
*one cat transforms into two cats*
*Black aims with Makarov to Burn*
Black: Throw your gun comrade
Burn: No *pulls the...*
*Black stuns him with a ZOMO nighstick*
Black: Sorry for this second personality
*they unite into one cat again*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

AWOOOOOOO!!! Howl is everyone?!?!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

*grabs a stick and retreats to my woofer den*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOOO!!! Howl is everyone?!?!


Better than after my 3rd sleep today


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Bork bork bork!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

Marf marf marf


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Roar


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 16, 2018)

Ahhhh!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bork bork bork!





Mabus said:


> Marf marf marf



*pets both the woofers*

Hallo!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *pets both the woofers*
> 
> Hallo!


Howdy! =P
*wags from pats*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Howdy! =P
> *wags from pats*


Hiya! Is it a bit cold on your side of Texas?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hiya! Is it a bit cold on your side of Texas?


Freezing xD

(22 degrees with icy roads)
Thank f**k im not on call today :3


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hiya! Is it a bit cold on your side of Texas?


How about you? :0


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *pets both the woofers*
> 
> Hallo!


I feel that I'm discriminated...


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I feel that I'm discriminated...


O_O
*gives yarn and a pat*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

Hows life everyone? , im bored so i wanna chat a lil bit X3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Freezing xD
> 
> (22 degrees with icy roads)
> Thank f**k im not on call today :3



Right?? Work cancelled today for me. So I'm working from home. AKA in my pajamas, cuddling with cats, and eating all the things.

It's 27 here, wind chill is 12 lol. Ice everywhere, some intermittent snow flakes but nothing sticking.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I feel that I'm discriminated...


*dangles string in front of kitty* owo


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hows life everyone? , im bored so i wanna chat a lil bit X3



Quite woofy :V
*woofs around the place*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hows life everyone? , im bored so i wanna chat a lil bit X3


Hi Sora!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> O_O
> *gives yarn and a pat*


*got tangle up in yarn*


aloveablebunny said:


> *dangles string in front of kitty* owo


*pounces on string*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *got tangle up in yarn*
> 
> *pounces on string*



*gives catnip*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hows life everyone? , im bored so i wanna chat a lil bit X3


Hi, good


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *gives catnip*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Quite woofy :V
> *woofs around the place*


May i eek with you? X3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hows life everyone? , im bored so i wanna chat a lil bit X3


Hi sora.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Sora!


Helloooo :3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi sora.


Hewo! hows life? X3


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> May i eek with you? X3


Of course xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hewo! hows life? X3


Wonderful! Just getting over the flu.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hewo! hows life? X3


Howl are you?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Of course xD


May i eek and everyone shall hear!

*Screams and scares the whole neighborhood*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


XD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wonderful! Just getting over the flu.


Oh no! i hope you get better soon >~<


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl are you?


feeling a bit stressed cuz im back at school and tomorrow is gonna be a busy day >~<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

I should be looking at the weather.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> XD


You did this to the poor kitten! he cant even move XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

*waves at bunny* Hey bunny!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> You did this to the poor kitten! he cant even move XD


Black burn doesnt mind.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> You did this to the poor kitten! he cant even move XD


*whistles innocently* 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *waves at bunny* Hey bunny!


Hi Okami! *waves* It's cold here!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *whistles innocently*
> 
> 
> Hi Okami! *waves* It's cold here!


Your crime have not gone unnoticed. 

The whistle police will show up soon. :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *gives catnip*



noms catnip


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

*wakes up* wow


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Your crime have not gone unnoticed.
> 
> The whistle police will show up soon. :V


Who needs police if we got civic militia? :3 Oh wait Polish People's Republic doesn't exist and militia was dismissed..


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

>_>


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> noms catnip


But... yer not supposed to eat that!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> >_>


OwO *hides his ZOMO uniform under the bed*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Wait. What's that dank smell? Oh! Hi Simo!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> But... yer not supposed to eat that!


Mabus will eat anything.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mabus will eat anything.


But it was BahgDaddy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But it was BahgDaddy


He'll eat anything, too.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He'll eat anything, too.


Catnip is xopowo(good) so it's ok ^w^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

I would much rather have the devils salad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

I am engrossed in a Star Wars book at the moment, so....


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am engrossed in a Star Wars book at the moment, so....


Oh neat! Which one?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Oh neat! Which one?


Hey Sarachaga!!! I am reading Agents Of Chaos 1 : Hero's Trial.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Sarachaga!!! I am reading Agents Of Chaos 1 : Hero's Trial.


Haven't heard about it before. Is it any good?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> But... yer not supposed to eat that!



Oh. *noms marijuana instead.*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh. *noms marijuana instead.*


<.<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Haven't heard about it before. Is it any good?


Yes! Its great. Star Wars The New Jedi Order series. Its almost 20 years old!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh. *noms marijuana instead.*


Devils salad!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes! Its great. Star Wars The New Jedi Order series. Its almost 20 years old!


Well I'll give it a read when I have the time.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Devils salad!!


A.k.a. Satan's broccoli


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

This chat needs some cake.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This chat needs some cake.


Amen to that.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This chat needs some cake.


Burn:WITH A BOMB INSIDE
Black: Calm down comrade...
Burn: Eeewww.. Just kidding...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Amen to that.


I need to become a demigod so people can worship me.

Would have soooo much fun with it.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I need to become a demigod so people can worship me.
> 
> Would have soooo much fun with it.


Easy. Write a book saying that the all powerful Cake God came to you in your dreams and selected you as his prophet. Plenty of people have done it before so it seems to be working. Plus who wouldn't want to worship the Cake God?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I need to become a demigod so people can worship me.
> 
> Would have soooo much fun with it.


I've fot bad feeling about this...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

She's begging for barbecue.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> What a strange day. Everything's just so cold, dark, cloudy, and motionless to me today, and I haven't got a clue why. I even got this awesome, but weirdly fitting piece of art earlier from @ValensArtDen


This image is sergal version of me today


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> What a strange day. Everything's just so cold, dark, cloudy, and motionless to me today, and I haven't got a clue why. I even got this awesome, but weirdly fitting piece of art earlier from @ValensArtDen



Aw, that's a nice piece of art!

Speaking of your sig., smiling and teeth: Ouch! I have a tooth, going bad, in back..and OW! I'm gonna go to the dentist Friday, but I'm SO scared, of dentists. Well, that, and the cost. Ug. I'm so nervous. I know I need other stuff done, too...and for some reason, I have a very low pain tolerance, especially in my mouth/neck/area, so that in the past, while at the dentist, and they said 'this won't hurt', I accidentally bit her, really hard, it hit some nerve. One other time, I literally jumped outta the chair. I can't afford that total sedation dentistry, and Novocaine doesn't seem to be enough...not sure if they have nitrous oxide there, or not. Oddly, they sometimes give you Valium before, but I already take that, for anxiety, and so, that's not the biggest option, guess I could just take good deal extra, and hope???? Oooh..I hate this, am just so scared of dentists, and bad past experiences. I just wish I had the $ to be totally under, have all the stuff I need to be done, done, or maybe they can give me morphine, or something? I'm just worried I'll freak out, and not be able to hold still enough. I know this must sound odd...but it's just very hard, with me, and dentists...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1958688927783874
			




Polish mastah of english


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, that's a nice piece of art!
> 
> Speaking of your sig., smiling and teeth: Ouch! I have a tooth, going bad, in back..and OW! I'm gonna go to the dentist Friday, but I'm SO scared, of dentists. Well, that, and the cost. Ug. I'm so nervous. I know I need other stuff done, too...and for some reason, I have a very low pain tolerance, especially in my mouth/neck/area, so that in the past, while at the dentist, and they said 'this won't hurt', I accidentally bit her, really hard, it hit some nerve. One other time, I literally jumped outta the chair. I can't afford that total sedation dentistry, and Novocaine doesn't seem to be enough...not sure if they have nitrous oxide there, or not. Oddly, they sometimes give you Valium before, but I already take that, for anxiety, and so, that's not the biggest option, guess I could just take good deal extra, and hope???? Oooh..I hate this, am just so scared of dentists, and bad past experiences. I just wish I had the $ to be totally under, have all the stuff I need to be done, done, or maybe they can give me morphine, or something? I'm just worried I'll freak out, and not be able to hold still enough. I know this must sound odd...but it's just very hard, with me, and dentists...


I understand. Tooth pain is the worst. I had a tooth ache that hurt worse than my broken arm did. I feel you. Funny story: went to the dentist once to get a tooth removed. This dentist was a small little black lady who was probably a hundred pounds wet. She could not get this tooth out! She couldn't get the right leverage. So she got in my lap! On top of me! She's laughing! The male nurse/assistant is laughing! Of course I am laughing too, with my mouth all pried open! She got that tooth though! Didn't feel a thing!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, that's a nice piece of art!
> 
> Speaking of your sig., smiling and teeth: Ouch! I have a tooth, going bad, in back..and OW! I'm gonna go to the dentist Friday, but I'm SO scared, of dentists. Well, that, and the cost. Ug. I'm so nervous. I know I need other stuff done, too...and for some reason, I have a very low pain tolerance, especially in my mouth/neck/area, so that in the past, while at the dentist, and they said 'this won't hurt', I accidentally bit her, really hard, it hit some nerve. One other time, I literally jumped outta the chair. I can't afford that total sedation dentistry, and Novocaine doesn't seem to be enough...not sure if they have nitrous oxide there, or not. Oddly, they sometimes give you Valium before, but I already take that, for anxiety, and so, that's not the biggest option, guess I could just take good deal extra, and hope???? Oooh..I hate this, am just so scared of dentists, and bad past experiences. I just wish I had the $ to be totally under, have all the stuff I need to be done, done, or maybe they can give me morphine, or something? I'm just worried I'll freak out, and not be able to hold still enough. I know this must sound odd...but it's just very hard, with me, and dentists...





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I understand. Tooth pain is the worst. I had a tooth ache that hurt worse than my broken arm did. I feel you. Funny story: went to the dentist once to get a tooth removed. This dentist was a small little black lady who was probably a hundred pounds wet. She could not get this tooth out! She couldn't get the right leverage. So she got in my lap! On top of me! She's laughing! The male nurse/assistant is laughing! Of course I am laughing too, with my mouth all pried open! She got that tooth though! Didn't feel a thing!


Once I had to patch my 4 teeth, when dentist drills in my tooth my legs are shaking, every week in thursday one tooth, on the fourth visit I was whining... Ehhh


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Once I had to patch my 4 teeth, when dentist drills in my tooth my legs are shaking, every week in thursday one tooth, on the fourth visit I was whining... Ehhh



*hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *hugs*


*hugs back* I don't mind now beacuse I've got nice healthy teeth, but I hate it that works like that when my teeth are drilled they are shaking


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs back* I don't mind now beacuse I've got nice healthy teeth, but I hate it that works like that when my teeth are drilled they are shaking



Yeah, dental work is the worst. >_>


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

I need to schedule my dental cleaning and xrays :X


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

*shivers at the thought of all the dental stuff I need done*

I just sure hope they have something powerful, to put me under. If not, I may have to try and find something. Maybe a pint of Jim Beam will help.

Geez, I am so scared of dentists, I have not gone in about 10 years...just the memories of those other times, and when I had this one tooth pulled, and another time, I had a root canal...OMG....just not sure how I am gonna sit still, and/or avoid screaming! I am sorta joking, but mostly not...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> *shivers at the thought of all the dental stuff I need done*
> 
> I just sure hope they have something powerful, to put me under. If not, I may have to try and find something. Maybe a pint of Jim Beam will help.
> 
> Geez, I am so scared of dentists, I have not gone in about 10 years...just the memories of those other times, and when I had this one tooth pulled, and another time, I had a root canal...OMG....just not sure how I am gonna sit still, and/or avoid screaming! I am sorta joking, but mostly not...


*hugs* it will be ok, maybe technic is better now, just try to think about something nice, you have to go if you like it or not, there's no need to worry, it eill not bring anything good


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs* it will be ok, maybe technic is better now, just try to think about something nice, you have to go if you like it or not, there's no need to worry, it eill not bring anything good



Thanks, and I'll do my best to try and stay calm! 

Odd, I have a large tribal tattoo on my chest, that took two hours to do...and weirdly, that did not nearly as much, even though it's not something I'd do for fun! I mean, by the end of getting it, I was sorta hallucinating, from the natural chemicals the body releases, and the upper chest is a pretty sensitive spot.

Ooooh, but my teeth, and those evil dentists! : P


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> *shivers at the thought of all the dental stuff I need done*
> 
> I just sure hope they have something powerful, to put me under. If not, I may have to try and find something. Maybe a pint of Jim Beam will help.
> 
> Geez, I am so scared of dentists, I have not gone in about 10 years...just the memories of those other times, and when I had this one tooth pulled, and another time, I had a root canal...OMG....just not sure how I am gonna sit still, and/or avoid screaming! I am sorta joking, but mostly not...


You need a dentist that is gentle and will be patient with you.

I'm not a fan of needles and I tell this to nurses and such when having to have blood drawn or shots, and they usually are patient with me.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

YES, finally ot's snowing, @Simo your prayer works!!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Awoooooo


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Awoooooo



o.o !

*howls*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> o.o !
> 
> *howls*


*howls with woofer*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

*howls too*

Wait.....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *howls too*
> 
> Wait.....


Stop thinking logically


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> *shivers at the thought of all the dental stuff I need done*
> 
> I just sure hope they have something powerful, to put me under. If not, I may have to try and find something. Maybe a pint of Jim Beam will help.
> 
> Geez, I am so scared of dentists, I have not gone in about 10 years...just the memories of those other times, and when I had this one tooth pulled, and another time, I had a root canal...OMG....just not sure how I am gonna sit still, and/or avoid screaming! I am sorta joking, but mostly not...



With the local anesthesia dentists use, you don't feel any pain. It's still kinda horrible cos your mouth numbs out but it's more bearable this way.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

And yes, we sell a lot of Crapple products where I work. $1000 for a fucking phone, whose specs are on par with a Android phone for $100. And still no AUX outtake. And the $100 Android phone wins on everything else, too.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 16, 2018)

This is about as close as I can get to a howl.  It'll have to do.


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> YES, finally ot's snowing, @Simo your prayer works!!



Oh, wonderful!



aloveablebunny said:


> You need a dentist that is gentle and will be patient with you.
> 
> I'm not a fan of needles and I tell this to nurses and such when having to have blood drawn or shots, and they usually are patient with me.



Thanks, and I think I have found one. I'm also scared of having blood drawn, and shots, OMG!

But here's an odd thing: I have had acupuncture many times, for neck and jaw pain, anxiety, other things...and yet, these needles have seldom bothered me at all. There is one---Dr. Chengzhing Shi, who is a third generation practitioner from China that I have gone to, and it's amazing, the states he can put you in: sort of floating, halfway between sleeping and dreaming, or like lucid dreaming? But very relaxing. And he tends to use a lot of needles, I counted 32, one session. But only here and again will one hit a really sensitive spot, as he puts them in, and then, he will adjust that one. What I like about him is that he is very gentle, and listens to you. First, he feels the pulse on each wrist, looks at your tongue, and draws some diagrams, and says what he thinks is going on, that week, and you talk about it a while, and what is odd, is how accurate his guesses are. Then, he simply exclaims, 

"Today, I am going to help you", 

and there is no judgement, he just goes about things, and you lay there for an hour that seems like 5 minutes. And it almost always helps. (it is best, to be able to take a nap, afterwards)


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *howls too*
> 
> Wait.....



 *stares in amazement*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *stares in amazement*


Crap, my cover is blown!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> And yes, we sell a lot of Crapple products where I work. $1000 for a fucking phone, whose specs are on par with a Android phone for $100. And still no AUX outtake. And the $100 Android phone wins on everything else, too.


That's why I'm only using a Mac lol. And it's not even mine, it's my job's!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Crap, my cover is blown!!


<.< spy!! *Takes Vis wz.35*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> <.< spy!! *Takes Vis wz.35*


Shhhh!!!!

*feeds catnip cookies*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Crap, my cover is blown!!



 *gives a woofer award*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *gives a woofer award*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Shhhh!!!!
> 
> *feeds catnip cookies*


*throws away the pistol and noms the cookies*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


Thats some good shit!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Well the snow will be here in a bit. Already canceled school.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Shhhh!!!!
> 
> *feeds catnip cookies*


See what you did?! Black burn is high now!!


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

And no sign of snow here in Maryland in the next ten days...what is wrong with this place!!??

I want snow! Days off from work! Schools to be closed!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2018)

So cute I had to punch a wall to regain my manliness.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 16, 2018)

Gooodh niight evvryfur


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Gooodh niight evvryfur


Goodnight black burn!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Speghetti time!


----------



## Loffi (Jan 16, 2018)

When they cancel school, but all the kids just get out anyway and track snow and salt in the store. Ughghhghghg.


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

Stadt said:


> When they cancel school, but all the kids just get out anyway and track snow and salt in the store. Ughghhghghg.



Is there some an easy ware to just scare them away? Demonic clowns, rocks? 

Hmmm...just doing laundry here, and inbetween posting and nosing about...also, hoping I can make the forums games section more busy somehow! Dunno why, but I tend to love that part of the forums, maybe because it's just funny/lighthearted, and takes my mind off things.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 16, 2018)

Sure, let's throw crippling depression into the mix. Thanks, brain! 

I'll be listening to five finger death punch if anyone needs me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Gooodh niight evvryfur


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 16, 2018)

Survived my second day of welding. Actually today went by fast. Going home was more difficult than working. Seriously I need to find a way out of there that doesn't have 'Bullshit red light spacing syndrome' For those who don't know this condition. it is when you need to make a left hand turn YET THE BLOODY TRAFFIC IS SPACED SO PERFECTLY YOU CAN'T TURN AND WHEN THERE IS A GAP SOMEBODY ALWAYS TURNS OR BLOCKS YOUR VIEW.  Excuse me I'm going to set up my bullet press to pop out as many 9mm's as I can.


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Sure, let's throw crippling depression into the mix. Thanks, brain!
> 
> I'll be listening to five finger death punch if anyone needs me.



Yikes, that was me, this morning, thinking: ouch, tooth, dentist, bill, more debt, insomnia...and various dark thoughts, and then, this ongoing sense of alienation/loneliness. Well, hope this passes, I know how this can get, when it hits, it's sort of like an undertow, this current that drags you down, and sometimes, just out of the blue, for no specific reason. Hopefully some music will help, maybe a hot bath and a scented candle (insert skunk joke) ? Would be an odd contrast to the music, to be sure.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes, that was me, this morning, thinking: ouch, tooth, dentist, bill, more debt, insomnia...and various dark thoughts, and then, this ongoing sense of alienation/loneliness. Well, hope this passes, I know how this can get, when it hits, it's sort of like an undertow, this current that drags you down, and sometimes, just out of the blue, for no specific reason. Hopefully some music will help, maybe a hot bath and a scented candle (insert skunk joke) ? Would be an odd contrast to the music, to be sure.



Thanks, Simo *hugs*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

My nose is sore.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My nose is sore.


yeah that good coke tends to burn a bit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> yeah that good coke tends to burn a bit.


Lol. Not even close! It has been running so much and I have wiped it so much it is now raw.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> yeah that good coke tends to burn a bit.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> yeah that good coke tends to burn a bit.



Heathen! I only snort pepsi.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Heathen! I only snort pepsi.


Lol. You're a mess!


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow...4 skunks on at the same time!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Heathen! I only snort pepsi.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wow...4 skunks on at the same time!


Not me, I just got out of the shower.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 16, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


>


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Not me, I just got out of the shower.



And with 4 skunks you'll soon be getting back in!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> And with 4 skunks you'll soon be getting back in!


Is that a threat?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


>



Oh, I must have filmed that during my last acid trip.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 16, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> yeah that good coke tends to burn a bit.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 16, 2018)

@MadKiyo 
If he does, I'll find out how far a rubber skunk bounces.


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Is that a threat?



Well being so innocent I'd say just a cautionary advisory....you know in case a skunk gets startled!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't contain my laughter!


----------



## pippi (Jan 16, 2018)

Do I make 5?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

pippi said:


> Do I make 5?



*boops the "new" skunk*


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

pippi said:


> Do I make 5?



Oh still 4 with me Connor and  Shoiyo who my phone wants to autocorrect his name! But that's a new record since I've been here.

Guess we take over soon!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 16, 2018)

*snootplants on ceiling*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants on ceiling*



*refuses to grow from ceiling*


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 16, 2018)

Magnavox said:


>


----------



## pippi (Jan 16, 2018)

How goes it, everyone?  :3


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 16, 2018)

pippi said:


> How goes it, everyone?  :3


Not bad, I can't complain. How're you?


----------



## pippi (Jan 16, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Not bad, I can't complain. How're you?


Tired.   Been workin all day, now just relaxing before bed.  Too lazy to finish the laundry.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 16, 2018)

pippi said:


> How goes it, everyone?  :3


With exception of work, I got nothing nothing done today. I'm satisfied but disappointed at the same time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

pippi said:


> Tired.   Been workin all day, now just relaxing before bed.  Too lazy to finish the laundry.



There's always tomorrow!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> There's always tomorrow!


An optimist furry!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> There's always tomorrow!


Tomorrow means medical stuff at 7


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Tomorrow means medical stuff at 7


Hope it is all ok.


----------



## pippi (Jan 16, 2018)

I got medical stuff everyday with working at a hospital.  I've been told my job is a reddit goldmine.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hope it is all ok.


It better be. I don't want another repeat of my last dental visit


----------



## pippi (Jan 16, 2018)

Rystren said:


> It better be. I don't want another repeat of my last dental visit


*curiosity peaks*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 16, 2018)

pippi said:


> *curiosity peaks*


Needless to say,  I have never had issues with my teeth and such. Yet with this one visit,  they had to reset my jaw..


----------



## pippi (Jan 16, 2018)

oh ouch  hope you're better from that
The dentist is always scary, but that is just traumatizing


----------



## Rystren (Jan 16, 2018)

pippi said:


> oh ouch  hope you're better from that
> The dentist is always scary, but that is just traumatizing


Its good now (thank god). It just baffled me that it was supposed to be a routine cleaning


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Needless to say,  I have never had issues with my teeth and such. Yet with this one visit,  they had to reset my jaw..


Ouch.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> An optimist furry!



I'm usually optimistic.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ya wanna know what kinda annoys me?
When people post pictures on these forums from Wordpress or Photobucket, and I can't see them because I'm "not allowed to" apparently. What's up with that?


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 17, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Ya wanna know what kinda annoys me?
> When people post pictures on these forums from Wordpress or Photobucket, and I can't see them because I'm "not allowed to" apparently. What's up with that?




Photobucket requires you to pay for 3rd party hosting now...


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Photobucket requires you to pay for 3rd party hosting now...


Then why do people keep posting pics from there!


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 17, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Then why do people keep posting pics from there!



Beats me?
They should be using Imgur,it's free


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 17, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Beats me?
> They should be using Imgur,it's free



Flickr still works, if you don't mind all of your Yahoo data getting hacked every 6 months.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

I wanted to sleep a little longer, I forgot to set alarm again and now I'm late for school....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow I'm not late, I made it


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

Was woken just after 4am by amorous foxes outside.  I'm on a suburban street on the southern edge of Edinburgh - we get a lot of them, and they're just starting up at this time of year.  They make some crazy noises, tonight's was a kind of staccato yelp/chirp and only a few of the usual barks.  I had to giggle when I realised they really do go "yiff"!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Was woken just after 4am by amorous foxes outside.  I'm on a suburban street on the southern edge of Edinburgh - we get a lot of them, and they're just starting up at this time of year.  They make some crazy noises, tonight's was a kind of staccato yelp/chirp and only a few of the usual barks.  I had to giggle when I realised they really do go "yiff"!


Get your camera!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

I looked out, but it was too dark to see much.  Then I went back to sleep for another couple of hours.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I looked out, but it was too dark to see much.  Then I went back to sleep for another couple of hours.


Mehhh...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Was woken just after 4am by amorous foxes outside.  I'm on a suburban street on the southern edge of Edinburgh - we get a lot of them, and they're just starting up at this time of year.  They make some crazy noises, tonight's was a kind of staccato yelp/chirp and only a few of the usual barks.  I had to giggle when I realised they really do go "yiff"!


We had a family of “Urbans” living behind a row of garages across the road from us when I lived in Blackheath, South London (big leafy area with lots of Georgian houses.  Being from Edinburgh you’d probably love it).  The 3am love-machine sessions weren’t too bad, but I could have done without the piercing overnight is-someone-being-murdered screeches


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> *logs into FA after being away all weekend*
> 72 S 18 J
> 
> *logs into FAF*
> ...




23 new pages... 3:20 AM, waking up around 7:30/8:00
That's a NOPE
*skips ahead to last page*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> 23 new pages... 3:20 AM, waking up around 7:30/8:00
> That's a NOPE
> *skips ahead to last page*


Oh, Hi big cousin !! ^w^


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh, Hi big cousin !! ^w^


Hiya! =^.^=


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Hiya! =^.^=


Howls going?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> We had a family of “Urbans” living behind a row of garages across the road from us when I lived in Blackheath, South London (big leafy area with lots of Georgian houses.  Being from Edinburgh you’d probably love it).  The 3am love-machine sessions weren’t too bad, but I could have done without the piercing overnight is-someone-being-murdered screeches



So many animals live on the railways behind my house, foxes, badgers, squirrels, stray cats. There's one fox that seems to have taken a liking to me after I started leaving food out, seen him a couple of times in the garden, he likes to wait on top of the neighbors shed when I'm away and haven't left food out. They're quiet enough, the trains and the engineering works are louder. It's probably quite nice for them, lots of houses, loads of foliage by the tracks, and nobody goes down there.

Also, don't panic, I've never seen anything other than birds and stupid hoomans get hit by trains near where I live, they probably know the timetable better than I do.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

My dog is ridiculous with the local foxes - if he hears one and there's a fence, wall or a little distance between them, he'll go nuts, with about as much awesome ferocity as an anxious 5kg dog can muster.  If we're outside and one walks in front of us and looks at him he's meek as a lamb.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> So many animals live on the railways behind my house, foxes, badgers, squirrels, stray cats. There's one fox that seems to have taken a liking to me after I started leaving food out, seen him a couple of times in the garden, he likes to wait on top of the neighbors shed when I'm away and haven't left food out. They're quiet enough, the trains and the engineering works are louder. It's probably quite nice for them, lots of houses, loads of foliage by the tracks, and nobody goes down there.
> 
> Also, don't panic, I've never seen anything other than birds and stupid hoomans get hit by trains near where I live, they probably know the timetable better than I do.


That must be really ace.  I grew up in Hampshire, and really miss the whole country vibe of having wildlife appear randomly during the day.  Badgers, deer, etc.  Say hi to your foxy friend from me.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 17, 2018)

So, I'm up because I can't sleep and I'm finally going to make that doctors appointment, just waiting for the office to open. Anyways, I see movement out of the corner of my eye and the ceiling fan is just slowing spinning by itself. I watch it for a while and it just stops. Not the first time weird shit has happened in this house, especially this room.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> My dog is ridiculous with the local foxes - if he hears one and there's a fence, wall or a little distance between them, he'll go nuts, with about as much awesome ferocity as an anxious 5kg dog can muster.  If we're outside and one walks in front of us and looks at him he's meek as a lamb.


Mine used to freeze and just stare at them.  Exactly what they would do to him.  It would go on for ages with none of them moving.  God knows what went through respective minds.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Yay, i had a maths test and didn't knew anything, and now on physics I had a test from physics and didn't knew anything too, my parents gonna kill me when those marks will be written in the next semester..


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Stadt said:


> So, I'm up because I can't sleep and I'm finally going to make that doctors appointment, just waiting for the office to open. Anyways, I see movement out of the corner of my eye and the ceiling fan is just slowing spinning by itself. I watch it for a while and it just stops. Not the first time weird shit has happened in this house, especially this room.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Stadt said:


> So, I'm up because I can't sleep and I'm finally going to make that doctors appointment, just waiting for the office to open. Anyways, I see movement out of the corner of my eye and the ceiling fan is just slowing spinning by itself. I watch it for a while and it just stops. Not the first time weird shit has happened in this house, especially this room.


I like houses that do that.  Random energy stuff (wherever it may come from).  Hope it goes well with the doctor.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That must be really ace.  I grew up in Hampshire, and really miss the whole country vibe of having wildlife appear randomly during the day.  Badgers, deer, etc.  Say hi to your foxy friend from me.



I live in a strange area, walk a minute one way and your in a big retail park with tonnes of houses around it. Walk a minute the other way and suddenly your surrounded by fields and countryside. No slow fade from urban to countryside, it just ends, very, very suddenly.

Anyway, I will tell him you said hi.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 17, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> 23 new pages... 3:20 AM, waking up around 7:30/8:00
> That's a NOPE
> *skips ahead to last page*



I just did this


----------



## Rystren (Jan 17, 2018)

Yay three hours of sleep....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Ehh this two last lessons in Wednesday's, Religion and P-E, so useful subjects and very important, there's no future without them


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Yay three hours of sleep....


I know this feeling, after sleepover with my friend...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I know this feeling, after sleepover with my friend...


Most of my night was spent laying there


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Most of my night was spent laying there


I spend nights and evenings (tome zone differences etc.), in the weekend I try to sit even more, I just love people there and I'm addicted to this site


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 17, 2018)

Optimizing your route to work is great. Getting there 30 minutes early isn't so much.

There's a guy who also lives in the sans town as me. I'll ask him how he gets out of here because there has to be a better way than fighting traffic.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I like houses that do that.  Random energy stuff (wherever it may come from).  Hope it goes well with the doctor.



No, it's not cool. I hate it. Always seeing things walking around out of the corner of my eye. Hearing voices and shit. No thank.

And thanks, me too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yay, i had a maths test and didn't knew anything, and now on physics I had a test from physics and didn't knew anything too, my parents gonna kill me when those marks will be written in the next semester..


Study more, fuury less.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Good morning everyfur! Got three inches of snow last night. Yay! Wake and bake time!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning everyfur! Got three inches of snow last night. Yay! Wake and bake time!!!


Coffees and danish all round!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Coffees and danish all round!!!


That does sound really good. Thanks!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Just let my two dogs out in the snow. They love it!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning everyfur! Got three inches of snow last night. Yay! Wake and bake time!!!


Hi, here we finally got snow too.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Study more, fuury less.


It's not that easy <.<, but I just don't get the maths, my parents understand me and It's ok when I have 3 (1 is the worst, 6 is the best) from Maths


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

I love seeing my 8 year old lab run around like she is 2 again.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi, here we finally got snow too.
> 
> 
> It's not that easy <.<, but I just don't get the maths, my parents understand me and It's ok when I have 3 (1 is the worst, 6 is the best) from Maths


Maybe you need a tutor. Wouldn't it be wild to get a tutor and discover they are a furry too?! Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe you need a tutor. Wouldn't it be wild to get a tutor and discover they are a furry too?! Lol


I had a tutor, he helped me a little bit but not very much..


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just let my two dogs out in the snow. They love it!!


Yeah snow is great beacuse pets love it and they're clean


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just let my two dogs out in the snow. They love it!!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love seeing my 8 year old lab run around like she is 2 again.


Oh man.  I’m so jealous of you right now.  <3


----------



## Loffi (Jan 17, 2018)

I wish my dog liked snow. She's a Chihuahua, so she's not really built for it.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just let my two dogs out in the snow. They love it!!



Mine hates it.  He had to go to the groomer this morning.  I took him on the bus, and even with a jumper on he still ended up under my coat.  He's currently underneath a blanket with only his tail showing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Mine hates it.  He had to go to the groomer this morning.  I took him on the bus, and even with a jumper on he still ended up under my coat.  He's currently underneath a blanket with only his tail showing.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

My grey lab is about 85 pounds, my other one is a min pin lab mix, and he is around 45 pounds.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Snow makes everything so bright!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1414429101941534


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1414429101941534


Lol


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2018)

Marf


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

So glad i filled up my gas tank lastnight. It is cold and I am smoking in my truck.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Marf


Bork bork!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Marf


*pounces on the woofer* give back my stick!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pounces on the woofer* give back my stick!!


*grabs stick* THAT'S MY STICK!!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2018)

Nyo! Dis skig is mine!
*woofs wildly*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26680
> Nyo! Dis skig is mine!
> *woofs wildly*


Cute!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 26680
> Nyo! Dis skig is mine!
> *woofs wildly*


Not this stick, I mean this rubber stick


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Was woken just after 4am by amorous foxes outside.  I'm on a suburban street on the southern edge of Edinburgh - we get a lot of them, and they're just starting up at this time of year.  They make some crazy noises, tonight's was a kind of staccato yelp/chirp and only a few of the usual barks.  I had to giggle when I realised they really do go "yiff"!



oh, my, they can also make some very haunting, bone-chilling noises while going about their business! I don't think I've ever heard any animal make such peculiar noises. Lots of foxes in the city; they've adapted well to urban/suburban conditions. In fact, I see more foxes since I've lived in Baltimore, than in the wilderness of Michigan.

But fewer skunks. 

In Michigan, there were a lotta skunks; have hardly seen any here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> oh, my, they can also make some very haunting, bone-chilling noises while going about their business! I don't think I've ever heard any animal make such peculiar noises. Lots of foxes in the city; they've adapted well to urban/suburban conditions. In fact, I see more foxes since I've lived in Baltimore, than in the wilderness of Michigan.
> 
> But fewer skunks.
> 
> In Michigan, there were a lotta skunks; have hardly seen any here.


Ive never seen a skunk in the wild. Seen loads of other wildlife, but no skunks. I have smelled a dead one in Texas. Smelled like someone spilled a big bag of some really good weed.


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ive never seen a skunk in the wild. Seen loads of other wildlife, but no skunks. I have smelled a dead one in Texas. Smelled like someone spilled a big bag of some really good weed.



Ah, they need to live fairly close to a supply of water...and since Michigan has so many lakes, streams, ponds, rivers and swamps, it's pretty perfect; also, they like a cooler climate, typically. Here there's rivers, but not a lotta lakes, really. In fact, the east coast has hardly any, that are not damned up rivers, come to think of it.

We used to heat with wood, and each spring, a mother would lead her litter of kits is a row from under the woodpile...was always fun, to see. But generally, they are nocturnal, and tend to keep to themselves; they also don't really fear any predators, and thus, they do get run over a lot, thinking a car is just something they can spray, if need be. 

Odd, in the city, I smell a lot of skunk, walking home from the train station...but all of it weed, and never the actual sort : )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

hrmph


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> hrmph


Here, have a real snow cone!!! Bananna flavored.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here, have a real snow cone!!! Bananna flavored.


*races forward and hugs wolfie snow-cone offerer*

Huh huhuh huh 

*grins*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 26677





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 26678


when you cant like enough times


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *races forward and hugs wolfie snow-cone offerer*
> 
> Huh huhuh huh
> 
> *grins*


Awooo!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooo!


*rolls around hugging wolf*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 17, 2018)

*hangs from the ceiling*

I think I need to draw a welder bat. That might be fun.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Was woken just after 4am by amorous foxes outside.  I'm on a suburban street on the southern edge of Edinburgh - we get a lot of them, and they're just starting up at this time of year.  They make some crazy noises, tonight's was a kind of staccato yelp/chirp and only a few of the usual barks.  I had to giggle when I realised they really do go "yiff"!



Why am I turned on by this?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why am I turned on by this?


Because it’s quicker to list stuff you aren’t turned on by


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 17, 2018)

Umm Blackburn you might want to edit your post. Somehow it's hijacked our browsers and redirecting us to the TED talk. If it was you who posted it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

FUCK YEAH I DELETED IT


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Sowhy....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Almost to the end of Zelda. Last dungeon. Howl's everybody!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *rolls around hugging wolf*


you are choking me


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

I wanted to post this




Beacuse
1. I was impressed that I could understand his accent that is quite difficult for me
2. I started to think what is my talent...


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Almost to the end of Zelda. Last dungeon. Howl's everybody!!


Ooh which Zelda?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why am I turned on by this?



Too hawt for open chat again?  That's not my kink, but my own kink is ridiculous enough that I'm not about to snigger at anyone else's!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ugh.  Just got home from work cause I finally caught something nasty going around.  I was lucky enough to get a doctors appointment for this afternoon.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Too hawt for open chat again?  That's not my kink, but my own kink is ridiculous enough that I'm not about to snigger at anyone else's!


Emmm same here..


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Too hawt for open chat again?  That's not my kink, but my own kink is ridiculous enough that I'm not about to snigger at anyone else's!



Huh, Now I'm curious. Is it bouncing beach-balls about on your nose, like a seal? *ponders what an otter might do*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 17, 2018)

Must be the paws  *boops the snoot*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Ooh which Zelda?


The classic original.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Too hawt for open chat again?  That's not my kink, but my own kink is ridiculous enough that I'm not about to snigger at anyone else's!



*giggles and then wanders off into the woods, embarrassed*


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The classic original.


Aww, not the true iteraton of zelda- The Wand of Gamalon?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

Hmm. I wonder if Peach could sue Koopa due to constant breaking and entering..

And kidnapping.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *giggles and then wanders off into the woods, embarrassed*


Hey comrade get back, it's ok, you don't have to feel embarrassed


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. I wonder if Peach could sue Koopa due to constant breaking and entering..
> 
> And kidnapping.


Why, she's totally bangin' him on the side.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

"To Eremberang.. wait it's not right... Ah yes.. Australia"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> she's totally bangin' him



owo


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Why, she's totally bangin' him on the side.


I knew!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> you are choking me


*lets wolf out of hug and rubs behind his ears instead*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Why, she's totally bangin' him on the side.


Definitely. :3


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Must be the paws  *boops the snoot*



Hi there, Mr. Raccoon! Nice to see a coon here; I was just thinking that for such amazing animals/fursonas, I hardly ever see one here. But among my favorite fursonas. A friend once joked I should adopt a raccoon fursona, on account of the number of black eyes I've got in my, life, but that's a long story...

Out of curiosity: How do you feel about the term Trash Panda, as a raccoon? : P


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Which is odd, that means bowsie boy is strait, and all those gay furry are out of luck.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

I've got a problem with holding myself from annoying my cat...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Which is odd, that means bowsie boy is strait, and all those gay furry are out of luck.


Kinsey Scale to the rescue!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Lol (english subtitles included)


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I've got a problem with holding myself from annoying my cat...


Try ignoring a Labrador and a Golden Retriever.  The lab woke me up this morning by whining at me .


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Try ignoring a Labrador and a Golden Retriever.  The lab woke me up this morning by whining at me .


I've got Golden Retriever, I know how Golden can poke you etc.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I know how Golden can poke you


His favorite move is to paw visitors in the crotch.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> His favorite move is to paw visitors in the crotch.


When we leave her alone, and get back after for an example 2 hours, when we're back she moans and wants to be petted, and stoles a slipper and doesn't give it back until you pet her, when she wants to be petted and you don't do it she pokes my hand or puts the face on your knees and looks in to your eyes with her cute eyes ^w^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> When we leave her alone, and get back after for an example 2 hours, when we're back she moans and wants to be petted, and stoles a slipper and doesn't give it back until you pet her, when she wants to be petted and you don't do it she pokes my hand or puts the face on your knees and looks in to your eyes with her cute eyes ^w^


Sounds like my lab. She is a daddies girl.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 17, 2018)

the snow is here..


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Speaking of labs, mine is currently on my shit list. She was allowed off leash at the retention pond like normal, but today she decided to take off and tour the neighborhood. An hour of searching later I found her walking herself back to the house.

for reference, her name is Easy, because my late grandfather though she was easy to train.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hi there, Mr. Raccoon! Nice to see a coon here; I was just thinking that for such amazing animals/fursonas, I hardly ever see one here. But among my favorite fursonas. A friend once joked I should adopt a raccoon fursona, on account of the number of black eyes I've got in my, life, but that's a long story...
> 
> Out of curiosity: How do you feel about the term Trash Panda, as a raccoon? : P



Hi Simo 

You are right, for such an amazing animal, I don’t see many of them in the fandom.

On the bright side, if there are lesser coons out there, I can definitely make him a lot more unique then let’s say, a fox.

Trash panda! How dare you!
*slaps your head with a newspaper* ^.^

Just kidding, I love the idea of calling a raccoon a trash panda. Kinda playful 

I also have artwork of Dash in a trash can too. They’re synonymous with coons


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Hi Simo
> 
> You are right, for such an amazing animal, I don’t see many of them in the fandom.
> 
> ...


I feel like someone is making a "Furry hierarchy" or just try to say that my specie is worse...


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I feel like someone is making a "Furry hierarchy" or just try to say that my specie is worse...


I thought we agreed that this was the furry hierarchy:


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

or this


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> I thought we agreed that this was the furry hierarchy:





Magnavox said:


> or this


Seems fair to me but I don't care about any hierarchy anyway


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 17, 2018)

Every time I think of raccoons it’s this video


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Every time I think of raccoons it’s this video


Wow this racoon is very smart and agile


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Funny, that's the same video I think of when I watch someone combat roll too much in darksouls.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I feel like someone is making a "Furry hierarchy" or just try to say that my specie is worse...



What do you mean by "Furry Hierarchy"?

I don't believe there's a species that's the worst.

My fursona is basically an extension/representation of myself.  ^^


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> What do you mean by "Furry Hierarchy"?
> 
> I don't believe there's a species that's the worst.
> 
> My fursona is basically an extension/representation of myself.  ^^


Oooooohhhhh... *hides his ZOMO's nighstick *


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Anybody remember what this is from, other than digimon?


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Anybody remember what this is from, other than digimon?



Agumon perhaps?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Agumon perhaps?


I though it was like from one of the digimon toy's they had. 
yeah that's what it was. Sure, I can't remember my account password, but I remember a toy commercial from 15 years ago.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 17, 2018)

*rolls around*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 17, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *rolls around*



Is that a habit developed by your occupation or does it come naturally being a canine?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Is that a habit developed by your occupation or does it come naturally being a canine?


Why not both?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

Stop. Drop. Wait whats the last step?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Good night everyfur
*gets on the wardrobe and curles up*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 17, 2018)

It’s official, I get to join the ranks of the infected


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 17, 2018)

I can't get sick, everyone would think my Batsona has Ebola.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> I can't get sick, everyone would think my Batsona has Ebola.



do you know da wae


----------



## Jazz.for.miles (Jan 17, 2018)

Pleas e

I am not de queen


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 17, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> I thought we agreed that this was the furry hierarchy:



Oh shit, what am I doing?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 17, 2018)

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Afternoon, mate. 

Here, have a cookie. For being a sergal. :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> It’s official, I get to join the ranks of the infected


Infected? GOOD GOD! 

SOMEONE GET ME THE SHOTGUN! THIS GUY IS INFECTED WITH THE GAY VIRUS! :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Hi Legacy!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 17, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Afternoon



Yakamaru said:


> Infected? GOOD GOD!
> 
> SOMEONE GET ME THE SHOTGUN! THIS GUY IS INFECTED WITH THE GAY VIRUS! :V


Lol, I wish.  A quick shot of “penicillin” and I would be good


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, I wish.  A quick shot of “penicillin” and I would be good


Wow. What a weak virus.

And here I was hoping I could bring out the flamethrower... D:


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Wow. What a weak virus.
> 
> And here I was hoping I could bring out the flamethrower... D:


Um, you never need a reason to break out a flame thrower.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Um, you never need a reason to break out a flame thrower.


Nah, mate. You don't need a reason for it.

BBQ? For the whole family? Why wait? Throw all the food into a pile and burn quick-fry it.
Got a spider in your house? Burn down the block. *Just to be sure.* You may never know. The fucker may have escaped. And created babies. :V
Annoying neighbor dog? Burn down the neighbor's house, keep the dog.
Annoying girlfriend? Fry her parents. Fry her parents some sandwiches. They love it when you appease their parents.
Aching back? Use the flamethrower as a coolass and flammable walking stick.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 17, 2018)

*'nam flashbacks*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 17, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> *'nam flashbacks*


I need this for the goddamn mosquitoes here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Ok. Its cold af outside!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

French toast and bacon. Dinner is served.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> *'nam flashbacks*


For when you absolutely positively have to burn everyone in the room.......


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Hi Simo
> 
> You are right, for such an amazing animal, I don’t see many of them in the fandom.
> 
> ...



*shoos a raccoon from the trash*

Oh, Hi there!

Skunks will also get into the trash...as will foxes...and rats...you have a lot of competition : )

I grew up in a very wooded area, on a small lake, near this meandering chain of lakes, and we had a ton of coons...and skunks! Also, raccoons make some of the most curious sounds I have ever heard. It's hard to even begin to try to imitate them. Oh...and those dextrous little hands! Sneakier than a fox, really...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I need this for the goddamn mosquitoes here.


I need it for the snow. :V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I need it for the snow. :V


With the amount of empty space in North Dakota, you would think it would be easy to get away with stuff. Neighbors can really make or break your fun.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I need it for the snow. :V


Well damn, why didn't I think about that when we got 8 feet over the holidays?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> With the amount of empty space in North Dakota, you would think it would be easy to get away with stuff. Neighbors can really make or break your fun.


xD



Belatucadros said:


> Well damn, why didn't I think about that when we got 8 feet over the holidays?


We have like 4 feet currently over here. AND IT'S STILL FUCKING SNOWING.

The weather gods are having a field day. Must be laughing their asses off at the moment.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> We have like 4 feet currently over here. AND IT'S STILL FUCKING SNOWING.
> 
> The weather gods are having a field day. Must be laughing their asses off at the moment.



Send some of it my way!  We haven’t even had a 1/4” yet when normally we should be at 1 to 2 feet by now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Send some of it my way!  We haven’t even had a 1/4” yet when normally we should be at 1 to 2 feet by now.


You can have it.

LOOKIT THIS SHIT!


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 17, 2018)

I've been on this site for an entire year, used it every day... and I only just got the 500 likes "I LOVE IT!" trophy.

Wow.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You can have it.
> 
> LOOKIT THIS SHIT!



*starts gathering boxes*. We need the moisture, be there shortly.

Honestly just wow, it’s been a weird winter this year.


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *starts gathering boxes*. We need the moisture, be there shortly.
> 
> Honestly just wow, it’s been a weird winter this year.



*books a large ocean going cargo ship*

We want that snow!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> I've been on this site for an entire year, used it every day... and I only just got the 500 likes "I LOVE IT!" trophy.
> 
> Wow.


Yeah, but your post count is also a lot lower. I'd say hitting 505 likes with under 700 posts in total is pretty damn good.


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, but your post count is also a lot lower. I'd say hitting 505 likes with under 700 posts in total is pretty damn good.



Not to mention...I heard a rumor these likes are gonna be the next Bitcoin!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Not to mention...I heard a rumor these likes are gonna be the next Bitcoin!


Varying value between $2 and $20,000? Sounds good.


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Varying value between $2 and $20,000? Sounds good.



Yep!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 17, 2018)

I crash now...night everyone


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2018)

Goodnight Furries. Stay warm.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 17, 2018)

I haven't been to school in a week due to snow...


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 17, 2018)

Who would win in a fight, I wonder...

Gary Ridgeway, or Pee Wee Gaskins?


----------



## pippi (Jan 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I haven't been to school in a week due to snow...


So lucky!  I wish we got snow


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 17, 2018)

pippi said:


> So lucky!  I wish we got snow


This is the first time we've gotten snow in a while... its strange.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> *shoos a raccoon from the trash*
> 
> Oh, Hi there!
> 
> ...



*sneaks behind skunk and climbs back into trash can*

I live in BC and i see lots of raccoons at night, usually travelling with young ones.

I believe that coons chitter. That's the sound they make.

And YES those hands, very sneaky ^^


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 18, 2018)

I need to go to sleep, but here I am watching an entire tv show in one night and waiting for more drawing requests.




Update: I gave in. I am tired and i'm gonna go to bed now.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 18, 2018)

Good morning.  Dog had me up at 6.45.  Think I'm going back to sleep for another hour.   No foxes outside last night - Bahg Daddy will be disappointed...

(edited later for spelling - wow, a phone screen is tricky when not properly awake...)


----------



## Astus (Jan 18, 2018)

That moment when you're up at 2am and you realize you need to get up for work at 8am >.>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

@Astusthefox You still owe me some money <.<


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> @Astusthefox You still owe me some money <.<


I smell beef.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2018)

Fight fight fight


----------



## Astus (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> @Astusthefox You still owe me some money <.<



I gave it to you  it's... in... your... place... that... you.... put.. stuff


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I gave it to you  it's... in... your... place... that... you.... put.. stuff


Stop lying...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm betting all my monopoly money on the Fox.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

I gave him simple job if he doesn't want to pay, he just have to clean and vent my bunker after campfire accident...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Blyat he ran away


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2018)

So does this mean I keep my monopoly money?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> So does this mean I keep my monopoly money?


*takes 50$* Yeah sure...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *takes 50$* Yeah sure...


*pouts*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> *pouts*


*makes cute and innocent kitten face*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *makes cute and innocent kitten face*


*pets the widdle kitty*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> *pets the widdle kitty*


*purrs*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

Ugh.. Can we just have one week with nothing but snow? I want to sleep in for once. :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone want to awoo this little one back home?

Wolf escapes wildlife sanctuary near Reading - The Independent 

apple.news: Wolf escapes wildlife sanctuary near Reading — The Independent


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 18, 2018)

Hope they can get it back unharmed.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 18, 2018)

I fucking love the police reports in my province


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26708
> I fucking love the police reports in my province


XD Maybe wolves are horny?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> XD Maybe wolves are horny?


Maybe they are, maybe they arn't, they still get free bbq suace


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Maybe they are, maybe they arn't, they still get free bbq suace


None of my business, if they like tasting BBQ sauce like this...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> XD Maybe wolves are horny?



But there are better things to use than bbq sauce.

And that is easier to clean up after.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> But there are better things to use than bbq sauce.
> 
> And that is easier to clean up after.


I don't know, I don't have any practical experience, and it shouldn't surprise anyone...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I don't know, I don't have any practical experience, and it shouldn't surprise anyone...



Just for future reference, no caramel and just trust me


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Just for future reference, no caramel and just trust me


Emmm thanks...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 18, 2018)

Full-fat dairy products can be problematic for cleanup too. 

(Erm, a friend told me...)


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 18, 2018)

But bbq sauce seems like a logical choice for a wolf, they can't have chocolate suace so why not bbq suace


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 18, 2018)

Favorite part of the day... trying not to smash my head open while the dude beside me watches porn in class with the sound on...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Favorite part of the day... trying not to smash my head open while the dude beside me watches porn in class with the sound on...


Wow ok, when we had free religion lesson with priest, my friend was watching porn with headphones, but without headphones? He must be crazy


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wow ok, when we had free religion lesson with priest, my friend was watching porn with headphones, but without headphones? He must be crazy


Yee, it's usually some fucked up shit too, yesterday it was fart fetish shit, another day it was some chick making out with a dog.....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Yee, it's usually some fucked up shit too, yesterday it was fart fetish shit, another day it was some chick making out with a dog.....


Interesting...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 18, 2018)

Happy Endings.  Looks like the Awoooooos did the trick.  He’s safely back home 

www.bbc.co.uk: Wolf escaped 'after gate left open'


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Happy Endings.  Looks like the Awoooooos did the trick.  He’s safely back home
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk: Wolf escaped 'after gate left open'


Yaaaaay, fuck it reminds me about something, that this year was another try to stop foxes farms and other farms that are made for fur, where those animals are living in little cages only to be killed, I know that even when it'll be stopped they will just move on Ukraine, Belarus or Russia but one more country where they couldn't do it...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Happy Endings.  Looks like the Awoooooos did the trick.  He’s safely back home
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk: Wolf escaped 'after gate left open'



Must not like barbecue sauce!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 18, 2018)

Meow.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Meow.


Bark


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Bark


Squawk!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Squawk!


Roar


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Roar


HISSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> HISSSSSSSSSSSSS


*grumbles*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Happy Endings.  Looks like the Awoooooos did the trick.  He’s safely back home
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk: Wolf escaped 'after gate left open'



The fact that this wolf is called Torak makes this story ten times more entertaining than it should be for me.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 18, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> The fact that this wolf is called Torak makes this story ten times more entertaining than it should be for me.


Had to look that up to understand.  Glad I did now.  Fandoms galore!!!


----------



## Simo (Jan 18, 2018)

looking at @backpawscratcher 's avi reminded me, in a tangetial way, how much I like this Rolling Stones Song:






............Time to get out the earbuds here at work, and have some lunch!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 18, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 26708
> I fucking love the police reports in my province



Holy smokes, I live in Surrey :O


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 18, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Holy smokes, I live in Surrey :O


 I am so sorry for you, jk surrey isn't always bad just in some areas xD


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 18, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I am so sorry for you, jk surrey isn't always bad just in some areas xD



*covers face with paws*

Oh god, here comes the slurrey jokes.

I'm out in South Surrey, hopefully that makes a difference XD

You have to admit, it's a lot cheaper living out here ^^


----------



## Simo (Jan 18, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> You have to admit, it's a lot cheaper living out here ^^



But is it trashy? : P

It's odd, I have this vision of Canada as one, big, clean Utopia, compared to the crime and grime, of US cities!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 18, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Yee, it's usually some fucked up shit too, yesterday it was fart fetish shit, another day it was some chick making out with a dog.....



Your school seems to have some real winners. :$


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Full-fat dairy products can be problematic for cleanup too.
> 
> (Erm, a friend told me...)



OwO the Open Chat's too hawt again. *howls*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> But is it trashy? : P
> 
> It's odd, I have this vision of Canada as one, big, clean Utopia, compared to the crime and grime, of US cities!



The only trash is me 

jk jk 

Surrey used to be pretty bad, lots of crime.

The city has cleaned up the streets pretty well, more law enforcements added recently.

I moved from Vancouver as the cost of living there was getting way too high.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 18, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *covers face with paws*
> 
> Oh god, here comes the slurrey jokes.
> 
> ...


Yeah south surrey white rock area isn't that bad, I try to avoid surrey as much as I can. Doesn't really help that I go to school on the delta/surrey border and most of the people in my class are from the worst parts of surrey

Mission/Abby area is also pretty cheap to live, except it's far away from vancouver


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

This moment when I play HOI 4 on Millenium Dawn and this happens... What the kurwa blin....


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

Today have gone by fast as hell, geez.

It's already 19.30.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Today have gone by fast as hell, geez.
> 
> It's already 19.30.


Yeah for me too


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Another frigid day. Bhutrflai is still sick.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Another frigid day. Bhutrflai is still sick.



Ouch hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Ouch hope she gets to feeling better soon.


Me too. She has been sick twice as long as my daughter and I. I hate when she is sick.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Aaaaand for nationalist goverement I was kicked out from NATO, well happens... xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Most of the snow has melted even though it is still below freezing.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me too. She has been sick twice as long as my daughter and I. I hate when she is sick.


ooohh... It doesn't sounds good...


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> This moment when I play HOI 4 on Millenium Dawn and this happens... What the kurwa blin....



•__•
*prepares to drop atom bombs on every british province and invade with excessive tank divisions*

Blood for the blood gods...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> ooohh... It doesn't sounds good...


I just want her well again.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I just want her well again.



Wishing for her to feel better soon.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Wishing for her to feel better soon.


Same here!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

6 and a half hours of garbage generic store music.

Time for some Powerwolf and Sabaton. :V


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 6 and a half hours of garbage generic store music.
> 
> Tome for some Powerwolf and Sabaton. :V


BAPTISED IN FIRAH FORTY TO ONE *calms down*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Blood for the blood gods...



Beginning to wonder how many 40k furs there are...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

And I'm crying... beacuse I'm listening to some sad music, and gives me sad thoughts...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And I'm crying... beacuse I'm listening to some sad music, and gives me sad thoughts...


Maybe this will cheer you up.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Well it's polish song about Slaughter in Katyn, and I was listening to it and watched the scenes, and just thought that those people wanted to make my life better so they were fighting, they were shocked how fast we've fallen and they lived in camps, on the end NKVD just slaughtered them like animals, fathers, sons, husbands, brothers... friends... they've just been slaughtered in fear... they couldn't see their families... and they've died for nothing beacuse in the end we've fallen in to communists hands... and for me they still rule this country in the democrats skins...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Here.. english subtitles are included..


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well it's polish song about Slaughter in Katyn, and I was listening to it and watched the scenes, and just thought that those people wanted to make my life better so they were fighting, they were shocked how fast we've fallen and they lived in camps, on the end NKVD just slaughtered them like animals, fathers, sons, husbands, brothers... friends... they've just been slaughtered in fear... they couldn't see their families... and they've died for nothing beacuse in the end we've fallen in to communists hands... and for me they still rule this country in the democrats skins...


Well, it’s like here.  Until the younger generations go out and seize power, through elections preferred hopefully, the older generations will continue with what they know.  All we can do is work to make it a better place and hope one day all will be well.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well, it’s like here.  Until the younger generations go out and seize power, through elections preferred hopefully, the older generations will continue with what they know.  All we can do is work to make it a better place and hope one day all will be well.


Ok, I just tried to be in their position and think like them.... Sometimes I'm just thinking to much, I'm not crying anymore...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Here.. english subtitles are included..


Wow...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Wow...


And let's not better talk what red army soldiers were doing when they were "liberating" us...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And let's not better talk what red army soldiers were doing when they were "liberating" us...


Agreed


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 18, 2018)

Mabus said:


> •__•
> *prepares to drop atom bombs on every british province and invade with excessive tank divisions*




*boards first flight out of here*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Maybe this will cheer you up.
> 
> View attachment 26720



That's one way to clean out a potty mouth, i guess.


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Maybe this will cheer you up.
> 
> View attachment 26720


I believe YouTube will automatically take down your video if the title includes "TIDE CHALLENGE" or "TIDE POD CHALLENGE".  The knife game was one kind of stupid, but this is a whole new level.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I believe YouTube will automatically take down your video if the title includes "TIDE CHALLENGE" or "TIDE POD CHALLENGE".  The knife game was one kind of stupid, but this is a whole new level.


Agreed.  I just still don’t get to why they do this.  I mean, doing it to be cool is just....stupid


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *boards first flight out of here*


 
XD Dont worry! It is only game!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Sorry for my sudden bad mood before


----------



## Rystren (Jan 18, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

O kurwa...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


 
*flips over rating card that says “9” on it*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 18, 2018)

Good afternoon, everyfur


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Good afternoon, everyfur


Hai Kiara :3


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hai Kiara :3


Hai BlackBurn :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

It feels as if I am liked or something on these forums. Weird. :V


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It feels as if I am liked or something on these forums. Weird. :V


Yeah I agree it's a weird feeling xD


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2018)

*snoofs everyones faces* V:


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah I agree it's a weird feeling xD



Weirdly enough i have relatively twice as many likes as i do posts :0

*ponders*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=323797414792334
			




Wow, he can speak to cows


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Weirdly enough i have relatively twice as many likes as i do posts :0
> 
> *ponders*


Beacuse you're lovely woofer ^w^


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Beacuse you're lovely woofer ^w^



Thank you sir! 
*gives a cookie*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Thank you sir!
> *gives a cookie*


*shares half with a woofer*


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 18, 2018)

Just saw this on Torak, that he may have been released deliberately.  He looks like a nice wolf too...

www.theguardian.com: Escaped wolf was deliberately set free, sanctuary claims


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Just saw this on Torak, that he may have been released deliberately.  He looks like a nice wolf too...
> 
> www.theguardian.com: Escaped wolf was deliberately set free, sanctuary claims



A wolf escaped and you put schools under lockdown? That's... interesting...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> A wolf escaped and you put schools under lockdown? That's... interesting...


In southern England a dusting of snow can cause travel chaos.  As a country we don’t do well with out of the ordinary.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> A wolf escaped and you put schools under lockdown? That's... interesting...


Well, people have that odd natural feeling twords wolves when most of us just want to cuddle.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well, people have that odd natural feeling twords wolves when most of us just want to cuddle.


¡¡I want to cuddle ALL THE WOLFIES!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

@Mudman2001 you know I started to think about this slaughter in other way, they died so that I could speak Polish today and don't be punished for this, learn history that isn't censored, to make things better for younger generations, and even if not die for motherland when another war will come... I just have to keep polish culture abroad in my children (if I will have them) like our ancestry were doing when they escaped abroad


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> ¡¡I want to cuddle ALL THE WOLFIES!!


.....I don't do cuddles. Not with someone who have 4 hands. :V


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> ¡¡I want to cuddle ALL THE WOLFIES!!





Yakamaru said:


> .....I don't do cuddles. Not with someone who have 4 hands. :V


Awww...

Im always free for a hug tho! 
Just as long as you dont have the plague~ <3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Awww...
> 
> Im always free for a hug tho!
> Just as long as you dont have the plague~ <3


*hugz*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Awww...
> 
> Im always free for a hug tho!
> Just as long as you dont have the plague~ <3


I carry the Furry pizza-eating ice tea-drinking Synthwave-loving trash plague.

Be wary.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 18, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Awww...
> 
> Im always free for a hug tho!
> Just as long as you dont have the plague~ <3


No plague!!!  *hug*


Yakamaru said:


> .....I don't do cuddles. Not with someone who have 4 hands. :V


*sits on @Yakamaru*

Did anybody hear anything?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *sits on @Yakamaru*
> 
> Did anybody hear anything?


I am not a couch. :V

I hope you're not ticklish on your feet. *noms on feet*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I am not a couch. :V
> 
> I hope you're not ticklish on your feet. *noms on feet*


ALL gorillas are ticklish!

*jumps up giggling*

*ponders*

Need another Wolfie to hug now


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> @Mudman2001 you know I started to think about this slaughter in other way, they died so that I could speak Polish today and don't be punished for this, learn history that isn't censored, to make things better for younger generations, and even if not die for motherland when another war will come... I just have to keep polish culture abroad in my children (if I will have them) like our ancestry were doing when they escaped abroad


That’s the best way to think of them, in a way they are hero’s.  Don’t worry, you will have children and will be able to polish culture and history alive through them.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> That’s the best way to think of them, in a way they are hero’s.  Don’t worry, you will have children and will be able to polish culture and history alive through them.


Well I'm feeling weird beacuse for 2 years I... Hated this nation and this country... I was just angry at the authorities, at myths that are in our community, I was looking mostly at bad aspects of my country, but this year I just met some better people in this country and reminded some of out better moments in history, and so on, and I'm proud again of being polish... Very weird feeling...


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It feels as if I am liked or something on these forums. Weird. :V




 
I need a life


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 26725
> I need a life


But you have one. You just spend some of it on FAF. xD


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> But you have one. You just spend some of it on FAF. xD


True, I am in a school band...

How tf do I have 600+ messages, I just got on here two or three months ago


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> True, I am in a school band...
> 
> How tf do I have 600+ messages, I just got on here two or three months ago


Well you see... This site is that good that I've written... 1,198 O kurwa...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> True, I am in a school band...
> 
> How tf do I have 600+ messages, I just got on here two or three months ago


My ex stepsister managed 7k in 4 weeks.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> True, I am in a school band...
> 
> How tf do I have 600+ messages, I just got on here two or three months ago



Don’t feel to bad, I’m over 425 and have only been on here a week or two longer.  There are boards I’m on for 5+ years and don’t have that many messages.  I guess I just love it here more than say the Privatire Press boards.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

I love him xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Agreed.  I just still don’t get to why they do this.  I mean, doing it to be cool is just....stupid


Youtube is full of folks like that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

I figure if you are dumb enough to eat a Tide Pod, then Darwin is doing his job.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I love him xD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

I liaten to this song that made me sad, I love it...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

And after this unbalanced day... Beacuse once I was sad and once happy, I'll go to sleep beacuse I've 7 hours of sleep left, so good night furs,love you all


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Awoo!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoo!


*howls also*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *howls also*



*joins in, howling*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> True, I am in a school band...
> 
> How tf do I have 600+ messages, I just got on here two or three months ago



Your post average is roughly 14 posts per day. That's minimal considering all the time you have not being an adult, so don't sweat it.

Over the course of 4 years on a *different *forum I accumulated 41 thousand posts. I was a total loser.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2018)

I have been on and off, some days where I post until I get a posting restriction(or get outright banned), others go very slow.

Depends on the people and posts made that day I guess.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoo!





Mabus said:


> *howls also*





Mudman2001 said:


> *joins in, howling*




*sits in a corner enjoying the chorus and sighing*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I have been on and off, some days where I post until I get a posting restriction(or get outright banned), others go very slow.
> 
> Depends on the people and posts made that day I guess.



I had a change of attitude coming into this forum, so I've been a good cookie I think.

The place I was before I was shitposting left and right when the mods weren't looking. I got banned maybe 3 or 4 times and that's it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Yall know if I had not been absent for almost 10 months I would be well over 10,000.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Most of the snow has melted even though it is still below freezing.


Man, I just got back from South Carolina and there's still probably 2" of that junk in my backyard. I'm over it 
Also, I hope the wife feels better!


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 18, 2018)

slow night huh.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Man, I just got back from South Carolina and there's still probably 2" of that junk in my backyard. I'm over it
> Also, I hope the wife feels better!


She does feel better finally. Thanks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> slow night huh.


Slow for some.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Bork bork!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

[QU


Magnavox said:


> slow night huh.



Feels like it...I should be doing something but just don’t feel like moving the heater to do it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> Feels like it...I should be doing something but just don’t feel like moving the heater to do it.


Stay close to the heater.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

I think I will go see if there are any new furry videos on youtube.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I will go see if there are any new furry videos on youtube.


Have you got any channels/creators you'd recommend?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 18, 2018)

Hallo, furs :3


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hallo, furs :3



Evening Bunny, how ist going?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening Bunny, how ist going?


Hiya ~ it's alright, I just got surprised with a new cookware set as an early birthday present (yay!), and went to make some peanut butter and toast and discovered the peanut butter had gone rancid 

So now I'm breaking open the new cookware set so I can fry some eggs on it lol


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hiya ~ it's alright, I just got surprised with a new cookware set as an early birthday present (yay!), and went to make some peanut butter and toast and discovered the peanut butter had gone rancid
> 
> So now I'm breaking open the new cookware set so I can fry some eggs on it lol



Well, happy earlier birthday and enjoy the cookware.  Let's hope the eggs go much better lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 18, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well, happy earlier birthday and enjoy the cookware.  Let's hope the eggs go much better lol


Thank you! It's on Saturday  I hope they do too haha. I'm hungry and don't want to leave the house again!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thank you! It's on Saturday  I hope they do too haha. I'm hungry and don't want to leave the house again!



With how cold it is, I don’t blame you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Have you got any channels/creators you'd recommend?


Lol. Lots. Nos Hyena. Kiwi Fox. Majira Strawberry. Artemis Wishfoot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thank you! It's on Saturday  I hope they do too haha. I'm hungry and don't want to leave the house again!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you, Okami!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 18, 2018)

Are you feeling better, @Okami_No_Heishi ?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 18, 2018)

Bye, bye, people! I won’t be very active for a while, and I figured I would say something. I’ll be back though!


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 18, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Bye, bye, people! I won’t be very active for a while, and I figured I would say something. I’ll be back though!


*single tear rolls down cheek*
We will miss you. *bro hugs*  Good luck in dealing with whatever is causing you to go away.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 18, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> *single tear rolls down cheek*
> We will miss you. *bro hugs*  Good luck in dealing with whatever is causing you to go away.


*dramatic smile/crying thing*
Thanks, *voice fading* 
I will returrrrrrrnnnnn!!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 18, 2018)

MRW I start coloring my sketch and the colored pencil scratches off too messily and blends out all of the lines







I guess I'll just draw tomorrow...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm bored af


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm bored af



That happens to furfags.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Scalefag?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

Wut


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Wut



Is joke. Could have been better I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Is joke. Could have been better I guess.


Oh. You need to work on your jokes, furbutt.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

Early rising dog strikes again.  (7am here)


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Only one page, and good morning


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

G'morning dog


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oh. You need to work on your jokes, furbutt.



I do have a furry butt, stop staring at it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I do have a furry butt, stop staring at it.


Stop showing it off then!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Stop showing it off then!



"I'm too sexy for my fur, too sexy for my fur..."


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> "I'm too sexy for my fur, too sexy for my fur..."


Oh god. I just imagined what all furries would look like if they lost their fur. That image was disturbing.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oh god. I just imagined what all furries would look like if they lost their fur. That image was disturbing.



Poor furries!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> G'morning dog


WHAT DID YOU SAY


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oh god. I just imagined what all furries would look like if they lost their fur. That image was disturbing.



Wasn't there a verse in a Lou Reed song about shaving bears?  "You'd have a hairy-minded pink pet bear"  
Though it occurs to me now that Lou might not have meant the ursine variety...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> "I'm too sexy for my fur, too sexy for my fur..."



Oh my...making open chat hot again?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Oh my...making open chat hot again?


Naaah it's ok for me


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 19, 2018)

Stop this tomfoolery at once. No sexiness shall be had within these hallowed halls! 

At least, not without my participation....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Good morning.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Stop this tomfoolery at once. No sexiness shall be had within these hallowed halls!
> 
> At least, not without my participation....


You said tomfoolery and I instantly thought of tom and jerry.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Are you feeling better, @Okami_No_Heishi ?


Yes. We are doing better. Finally.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning.


Good afternoon


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. We are doing better. Finally.


Good to hear


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Was gonna go to work today but my shoulder is messed up this morning.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Finally home, I'm finally calm, I was annoyed in school, some people in my class and one teacher have annoyed me...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Finally home, I'm finally calm, I was annoyed in school, some people in my class and one teacher have annoyed me...


Don't let em get you down.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. We are doing better. Finally.


Good morning, good to hear both of you are doing good.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't let em get you down.


Yeah, I don't get angry, mostly my face doesn't really shows emotions, after years of being bullied in grade school I just learned how to ignore a lots of annoying people...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone fancy helping build a climbing frame in here so we can all exercise on it while we chat?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 19, 2018)

you know the drill, fill out the work order, submit it in triplicate and get it Notarized.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good morning, good to hear both of you are doing good.


Good morning to you too. And thanks. Being sick sux.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah, I don't get angry, mostly my face doesn't really shows emotions, after years of being bullied in grade school I just learned how to ignore a lots of annoying people...


Sorry you were bullied. People can be absolute assholes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Anyone fancy helping build a climbing frame in here so we can all exercise on it while we chat?


Wolves can't climb trees.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry you were bullied. People can be absolute assholes.


Never mind, in middle school I met better people, in grade school I was bullied beacuse I was playing video games and talking about them with friends and I didn't like P-E, so I was easy target, and they were calling me "pixel" "no-life" etc. and when I was raging they were making fun from my rage, and in the end I just learned to don't care about it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Never mind, in middle school I met better people, in grade school I was bullied beacuse I was playing video games and talking about them with friends and I didn't like P-E, so I was easy target, and they were calling me "pixel" "no-life" etc. and when I was raging they were making fun from my rage, and in the end I just learned to don't care about it


Cool.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

another day to be lazy. woohoo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Rystren said:


> another day to be lazy. woohoo


Yep! I love going to bed and then waking up with an injured shoulder. The joys of getting old.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

And finally winter holidays...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And finally winter holidays...


My kids have been out all week because of snow.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My kids have been out all week because of snow.


I'm going skiing to Zakopane with my family


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wolves can't climb trees.


But they can help carry sticks


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> But they can help carry sticks


There is that.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

*starts building frame*

Dum-de-dum dum-de-dum

*hammers sticks together*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

This game in HOI 4 is very interesting, China takes control of Taiwan, communism is UK takes power, with Poland I conquered Latvia, Slovakia, Moldovia, Ukraine... India fights with China...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *starts building frame*
> 
> Dum-de-dum dum-de-dum
> 
> *hammers sticks together*



If it's going to have a slide then I'm game.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

I think it should have a ramp so that the wolfies (not soldiers thank you autocorrect!!) can use it too.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If it's going to have a slide then I'm game.


*adjusts blueprints*

Slide incorporated.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *adjusts blueprints*
> 
> Slide incorporated.


Yay!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

*hammers base structure to floor*

Just off to get some more wood.  Back in a bit


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

*casual floating*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

This moment when your elite tank divisions are named "WINGED HUSSARS"


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

*distant sounds of trees toppling*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Was just checking out people I follow. Some of them havent been on in over a year.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Was just checking out people I follow. Some of them havent been on in over a year.


Wow...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wow...


Time marches on.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time marches on.


Yeah, I'm impressed how fast this 3 years of middle school gone for me...


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 19, 2018)

Mornin everybody



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. Lots. Nos Hyena. Kiwi Fox. Majira Strawberry. Artemis Wishfoot.


Ok cool. Ill add those to my list. Thanks!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

*not so distant sounds of more trees toppling*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 19, 2018)

Henlo


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 19, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Mornin everybody
> 
> 
> Ok cool. Ill add those to my list. Thanks!


Also check out Rainy Chaos, Zabu the Sergal, and my personal favorite, Pocari Roo.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

*frantic scrabbling at ground in attempt to get post holes started*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

*crash of trees toppling outside window*

Right, that’s probably enough.

*starts dragging trunks in through door*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Also check out Rainy Chaos, Zabu the Sergal, and my personal favorite, Pocari Roo.


Awesome Rusty Rex is cool too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Henlo


Good morning!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

*hammering and sawing sounds*

Tum-ti-tum-ti-tum

Right.......slide......


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

*looks up*

Morning everyone 

*place poles in otter holes*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

*ties platforms, ladders, slide and swings to frame*

Ta-dah!!!

Anyone fancy a go?

*jumps up on lowest platform, eats celebratory banana*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

*Leaves the hangar in T90M* Kurwa!! Invasion!!! Oh wait it's just construction works...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Henlo


Hi Kiara *pounces*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

*swings between platforms using ropes*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

it feels to be getting even colder


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

*slinks up ramp*

Wheeee!

*thud*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Rystren said:


> it feels to be getting even colder


That’ll be where I accidentally knocked a hole in the roof.  Hold on a sec.

*installs triple glazed skylight*



Massan Otter said:


> *slinks up ramp*
> 
> Wheeee!
> 
> *thud*


Hmmmm, we could put a trampoline at the bottom of that.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Blin... I knew that Tadeusz Kościuszko did something in US and Poland in Uprising, but after reading this it turned out that I even didn't knew 1/4 about him
Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, on occasion she hangs out with her dwarf fwiends
But she never went on no quest with her dwarf fwiends
Except for one time she went to kill that dragon
She took it's gold and she...

_Hang on a minute, I'm sorry, I'm sorry. Bitch, remember when you went off to kill that dragon with them dwarves? ... Yeah. Oh yeah. Rightrightrightright, yep. Yep, I got it. Yep, love you too_

It wasn't no dragon, so my girl ain't no hobbit
That was a Quizno's and my bitch went to rob it


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

I know one does not "come out" as furry, but I just realised I've been on here a few weeks without mentioning it to my wife.  Just did, and she thinks it's kind of endearing.  Was probably daft to feel sheepish about it, but I'm like that...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Yes, on occasion she hangs out with her dwarf fwiends
> But she never went on no quest with her dwarf fwiends
> Except for one time she went to kill that dragon
> She took it's gold and she...
> ...


WHAT THE BLYAT


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I know one does not "come out" as furry, but I just realised I've been on here a few weeks without mentioning it to my wife.  Just did, and she thinks it's kind of endearing.  Was probably daft to feel sheepish about it, but I'm like that...



Aww, that's cute tho.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2018)

Dwarves = Giant midgets.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Aww, that's cute tho.



It does mean if something on here makes me laugh, or I like someone's art, I can just show her.  Some of the bits of the internet she frequents are equally niche, so it's not like I'd freak her out (well, I'll maybe keep off E621...)


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Playing Arma 3 on Recon Ops, playing as poles 1939, ok I see a car, I see germans around this car so I think "probably it's german car" so I shoot the driver... after a fight with germans I see that's civilian.... .... ... *conscience intensifies* [*]


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It does mean if something on here makes me laugh, or I like someone's art, I can just show her.  Some of the bits of the internet she frequents are equally niche, so it's not like I'd freak her out (well, I'll maybe keep off E621...)



*slams laptop shut* There's nothing remotely suspicious there.

Actually I generally avoid that site, and actually frequent DA more than FA.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

She loves the weird end of drag.  I reckon that if you can enjoy the video for Christeen's "Booty Muscle", not much can faze you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Buenos diaz!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos diaz!


Dobry wieczór


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Throwing snow at my puppies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Dobry wieczór


Howl is it going?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Throwing snow at my puppies.


Daisy tries to catch snowballs when I throw them to her, and mostly she eats them... Tried it with my cats, but it wasn't working like I expected...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl is it going?


Watching Boris Kompilation so хорошо


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Imma have a pb&j on toast.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I know one does not "come out" as furry, but I just realised I've been on here a few weeks without mentioning it to my wife.  Just did, and she thinks it's kind of endearing.  Was probably daft to feel sheepish about it, but I'm like that...


I love this


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I know one does not "come out" as furry, but I just realised I've been on here a few weeks without mentioning it to my wife.  Just did, and she thinks it's kind of endearing.  Was probably daft to feel sheepish about it, but I'm like that...


What? Straight Furry? Good god.






Is it contagious??


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What? Straight Furry? Good god.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in shock!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What? Straight Furry? Good god.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relax, I'm bi and so is my wife.  Mostly in a theoretical sense these days, but still...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm bi and so is my wife.


Life of Brian flashback


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Relax, I'm bi and so is my wife.  Mostly in a theoretical sense these days, but still...


Bi Furries? Good lord, this fandom needs an even more clean purge than what I previously anticipated.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Bi Furries? Good lord, this fandom needs an even more clean purge than what I previously anticipated.


I'm bi...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Life of Brian flashback


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Kiara *pounces*


*Noms on your left ear*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Bi Furries? Good lord, this fandom needs an even more clean purge than what I previously anticipated.


*Trying to figure out weather I should be offended or not*
I'm bi.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Noms on your left ear*


*noms your tail*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm bi...





KiaraTC said:


> *Trying to figure out weather I should be offended or not*
> I'm bi.


It was a joke. I have everything from trans to gay and bi friends. 

Would be mighty douchey of me to actually believe that. And hypocritical.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm not sure if I'm bi or just extremely undiscerning.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

Gay furry forever!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not sure if I'm bi or just extremely undiscerning.


You're deffinitely bi.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *noms your tail*


*escapes and pounces on you*


Yakamaru said:


> It was a joke. I have everything from trans to gay and bi friends.
> 
> Would be mighty douchey of me to actually believe that. And hypocritical.


*Concerned but not offended*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

But I'm heteroromantic...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *escapes and pounces on you*


Ok you won...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Concerned but not offended*


It genuinely wasn't meant to offend.

Was a reference to Warhammer 40k.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You're deffinitely bi.



Idk, maybe I'm just a pervert.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It genuinely wasn't meant to offend.
> 
> Was a reference to Warhammer 40k.


Oh okay..?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

I’m 100% straight.  Just like my husband.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It genuinely wasn't meant to offend.
> 
> Was a reference to Warhammer 40k.


More blood for the blood god? Or are you with the emperium?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> More blood for the blood god? Or are you with the emperium?


Nah. Praise Catthulhu!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. Praise Catthulhu!


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

All hail the Great Giraffe!! Breee!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

I want to sleeeeep


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sorry i couldn't get back on, I couldn't find my laptop. lolz.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

Now back to this climbing frame - we haven't checked the slide for wolf compatibility yet.  Anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Now back to this climbing frame - we haven't checked the slide for wolf compatibility yet.  Anyone?


I'm a dergon so I wouldn't be much help


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Now back to this climbing frame - we haven't checked the slide for wolf compatibility yet.  Anyone?


Haven’t tried it for ape compatibility yet either.

*slides to bottom, hits trampoline*

*bounces up through new skylight*


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

Back from the dentist, ouch, ouch, my poor tooth. Have an infection, so gonna have a root canal Monday, but geez, this hurts...got some antibiotics, but nothing for the pain, and the over the counter stuff is not doing a thing. They're tighter than a nun's sphincter these days, giving even a few days supply of pain meds.

Some Jim Beam helped last night, but that took a good amount, so not the most feasible daily option...so hopefully the antibiotics kick in, and Monday will roll around fast.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Back from the dentist, ouch, ouch, my poor tooth. Have an infection, so gonna have a root canal Monday, but geez, this hurts...got some antibiotics, but nothing for the pain, and the over the counter stuff is not doing a thing. They're tighter than a nun's sphincter these days, giving even a few days supply of pain meds.
> 
> Some Jim Beam helped last night, but that took a good amount, so not the most feasible daily option...so hopefully the antibiotics kick in, and Monday will roll around fast.


Owwww.  Antibiotics will do it.  Hang in there.

If you want to literally hang in there, there’s room up here on my platform.

*opens arms*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2018)

Furuta2 said:


> so my grilfend had babby but babby balck but husbnd whit and she also whit... plase exlain!!! D:



Check ancestry...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Furuta2 said:


> so my grilfend had babby but babby balck but husbnd whit and she also whit... plase exlain!!! D:


Wait... What"


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

Furuta2 said:


> please can i get help



Yes, see a psychiatrist, fast. You're well beyond the help of anyone here.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Back from the dentist, ouch, ouch, my poor tooth. Have an infection, so gonna have a root canal Monday, but geez, this hurts...got some antibiotics, but nothing for the pain, and the over the counter stuff is not doing a thing. They're tighter than a nun's sphincter these days, giving even a few days supply of pain meds.
> 
> Some Jim Beam helped last night, but that took a good amount, so not the most feasible daily option...so hopefully the antibiotics kick in, and Monday will roll around fast.



Ouch :/

*hugz*

Hope it heals soon


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep, I hope that settles down soon, Simo.  You managed not to spray the dentist then?


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yep, I hope that settles down soon, Simo.  You managed not to spray the dentist then?



Thanks.

Yep, managed not to spray the dentist, despite my fear of them. Will go back for some more misc stuff, after the root canal...let's hope I don't spray the root canal guy, on Monday.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Furuta2 said:


> so my grilfend had babby but babby balck but husbnd whit and she also whit... plase exlain!!! D:


It's normal, it's called "dormant genes", maybe mother or father had black ancestor? L


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2018)

I wonder to this day what it takes to become an admin on the forums...
 :/

Think i’ll die of old age before im finally informed or replied to lol


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

Mabus said:


> I wonder to this day what it takes to become an admin on the forums...
> :/
> 
> Think i’ll die of old age before im finally informed or replied to lol



Yeah, one wonders. Looks like there's a new troll, on the warpath...and not even a very clever one.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, one wonders. Looks like there's a new troll, on the warpath...and not even a very clever one.



Or educated


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

Also says in their first post that they're a previously banned member.  Hmm...


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, one wonders. Looks like there's a new troll, on the warpath...and not even a very clever one.





Massan Otter said:


> Also says in their first post that they're a previously banned member.  Hmm...



Wouldnt be a problem if i had a ban button in front if me... xD

Guess im not woofy enough for the admin club...


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2018)

No but seriously its quite enraging fuzzies... 
especially for someone who’s career is to help others and has free time to do it... 
-_-

*chews jerky in my corner*


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Wouldnt be a problem if i had a ban button in front if me... xD
> 
> Guess im not woofy enough for the admin club...



It's odd: the 'old' version of FA forums had the exact opposite problem: too many mean, bossy, drama-craving, favorite-playing, clique-ish mods, that along with their Friends, formed a sort of patchwork of warring factions, until the site died. Now that's it's come back to life, we're on the other extreme, with almost no mods.

If I ever go to the FA United furry con, which is not too far from here, I'd like to talk to the folks in person, about their reasoning, for not having at least 1 or 2 more people, to help keep an eye on things.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> It's odd: the 'old' version of FA forums had the exact opposite problem: too many mean, bossy, drama-craving, favorite-playing, clique-ish mods, that along with their Friends, formed a sort of patchwork of warring factions, until the site died. Now that's it's come back to life, we're on the other extreme, with almost no mods.
> 
> If I ever go to the FA United furry con, which is not too far from here, I'd like to talk to the folks in person, about their reasoning, for not having at least 1 or 2 more people, to help keep an eye on things.



PLEASE DO! D:

This forum *Seriously *needs it!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2018)

*grumbles a bit in frustration from not being able to do shit*

Im in a nice ol’ bad mood now -w-


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

Mabus said:


> PLEASE DO! D:
> 
> This forum *Seriously *needs it!



Yeah, well, if go, I'll try! I mean, I'm a very polite sort, but would be good to sit down and have an actual heart to heart conversation. Well, if I go, I'll try : )



Mabus said:


> *grumbles a bit in frustration from not being able to do shit*
> 
> Im in a nice ol’ bad mood now -w-



Aw!

*hugs the woof*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, well, if go, I'll try! I mean, I'm a very polite sort, but would be good to sit down and have an actual heart to heart conversation. Well, if I go, I'll try : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Simo -w-
Hopefully in the nearby future this once great site will be significantly less like a damn malware packed cluster-f*** webpage...


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Thank you Simo -w-
> Hopefully in the nearby future this once great site will be significantly less like a damn malware packed cluster-f*** webpage...



But we get so many offers for exciting creams, lotions and pills to make us have thicker fur, stronger muscles, and fight erectile dysfunction! The spam has been less than the era of when it would hit like a hurricane, and threads would have literally pages of spam...I almost forget about that era! Glad it's improved from then.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did I miss anything?


Just one hell of a fight over firearm ownership, makes for a nice read.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did I miss anything?


Yah, some drag racing happening in your back yard. :3


----------



## Mabus (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did I miss anything?



A troll that was once banned clawed their way back here, besides that, just various furry stuff going on.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Mabus said:


> A troll that was once banned clawed their way back here, besides that, just various furry stuff going on.


Pawsome!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow today I had another very emotionally unbalanced day...


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 19, 2018)

Mabus said:


> A troll that was once banned clawed their way back here, besides that, just various furry stuff going on.


Trolls like that are a small bit entertaining, it gives sort of a comedic break from all the endless arguing going on here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

I am about to grill some filet mignon. Good to be a carnivore!!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wow today I had another very emotionally unbalanced day...


*hugs* wish I could say it gets easier as you get older, but it sometimes doesn’t.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *hugs* wish I could say it gets easier as you get older, but it sometimes doesn’t.


*hugs back* Ok, I still appreciate your hug


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2057968634244068


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2057968634244068


Too cute!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 19, 2018)

I am shocked at how un-involved I've been with controversial threads lately, then again, kinda nice, I'm actually sleeping for once...

Actually I think that's just the slow decent into an early death from my unhealthy lifestyle kicking in. Peachy.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2055152361192362


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2055152361192362



I think I know where my weed stash went.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I think I know where my weed stash went.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

I told my daughter to turn on a light in her room. She yelled through the door:  "I'm never turning on a light, ya Furry!!"


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I told my daughter to turn on a light in her room. She yelled through the door:  "I'm never turning on a light, ya Furry!!"


XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't love the drama It loves me!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Oy blin it's 2AM, good night everyfur


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 19, 2018)

Good night @Black Burn


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oy blin it's 2AM, good night everyfur


Goodnight little cat.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Steaks done. Waiting on the rolls and mac and cheese!! Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Steaks done. Waiting on the rolls and mac and cheese!! Mmmmmmmmmmm!


I'll be there in 30 :O


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'll be there in 30 :O


Come on!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I am shocked at how un-involved I've been with controversial threads lately, then again, kinda nice, I'm actually sleeping for once...
> 
> Actually I think that's just the slow decent into an early death from my unhealthy lifestyle kicking in. Peachy.



Probably just from hanging out on my server too much. It's making you lose your marbles.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Im crazy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Now I gotta go to the store.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

ah, yes. when boredom hits


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 19, 2018)

Rystren said:


> ah, yes. when boredom hits



Know the feeling


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Know the feeling


nice image, by the way


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 19, 2018)

Rystren said:


> nice image, by the way


Thanks, it’s temp until the commissioned one is done.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Thanks, it’s temp until the commissioned one is done.


better than nothing, right?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 19, 2018)

Rystren said:


> better than nothing, right?


Lol, right.  I didn’t realize how active I was until last week


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, right.  I didn’t realize how active I was until last week


lol. quite active.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Thanks, it’s temp until the commissioned one is done.



Not bad as is tho!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

when you just want to get something done with, and it is very boring


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

wat


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

It is Fridsy right?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Wheres everybody?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

i have no idea.


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

Huh, seems there's a mouse in the kitchen/closet, and my cat, a little Manx first took the attitude of, "Why should _I_ care about a mouse? _My_ food comes in a can.", is suddenly all upset about the mouse. I think maybe the mouse said something insulting to him; he's all riled up : P


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

so how's everyone this evening?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Rystren said:


> so how's everyone this evening?


Tired. Ready for bed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2018)

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight everyone!


night, okami


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wheres everybody?



College is stressing me out so I'm drowning in alcohol.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> College is stressing me out so I'm drowning in alcohol.


eew. stress


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> It could be worse.



Eh. It just feels like I'm not getting anywhere.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> Well you can be dead or be like every college student in my country well one part of it. IT'S FUCKING BULLSHIT what happen to us!



Yeah. I've been in college 5 years and still have 2 more to go. You can't go "full time" and get a degree anymore. And I have the credits equivalent of a bachelors already, but my new college won't count fully half my credits. :/


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok I things have stabilized to the point that I can return to FAF without risking igniting a firestorm of needless drama.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 20, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Ok I things have stabilized to the point that I can return to FAF without risking igniting a firestorm of needless drama.



OH MY GOSH IT'S TELNAC!!! *insert 666 page of overblown mind numbing fur drama here*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 20, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Ok I things have stabilized to the point that I can return to FAF without risking igniting a firestorm of needless drama.


Hey, welcome back.


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Ok I things have stabilized to the point that I can return to FAF without risking igniting a firestorm of needless drama.



Welcome back! You missed this crazy troll, earlier today : P

But, his posts seem to be gone now. Was a pretty obvious one, though, at least mildly amusing!


----------



## naeon (Jan 20, 2018)

Hai everyone!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Ok I things have stabilized to the point that I can return to FAF without risking igniting a firestorm of needless drama.


O kurwa, Telnac comrade!! Welcome back

And good morning everyone, I don't kniw why I woke up at 7AM but keep in mind.. Life doesn't always make sense...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 20, 2018)

naeon said:


> Hai everyone!


Hello!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for the warm welcome back!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 20, 2018)

I swear my dog is getting me up earlier every day - 6.15 on a weekend!  But he's an older dog and at least he lets us know when he needs to go out.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Oy pizdyet...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Kurwa, communists in Western Europe are starting to be popular...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Time to make the doughnuts.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

That moment you wake up and realize your back really freaking hurts because you slept on your plushie wrong.


----------



## modfox (Jan 20, 2018)

Yiff is annoying


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

modfox said:


> Yiff is annoying


----------



## 134 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Freundschaft* bezeichnet ein auf gegenseitiger Zuneigung beruhendes Verhältnis von Menschen zueinander, das sich durch Sympathie und Vertrauen auszeichnet. Eine in einer freundschaftlichen Beziehung stehende Person bezeichnet man als _Freund_ oder _Freundin_. Freundschaften haben eine herausragende Bedeutung für Menschen und Gesellschaften. Schon antike Philosophen wie Aristoteles und Cicero haben sich mit der Freundschaft auseinandergesetzt.

Im übertragenen Sinne bezeichnet _Freundschaft_ ein gutes und oft vertraglich geregeltes politisches Verhältnis zwischen Völkern oder Nationen. Das Gegenteil von Freundschaft ist Feindschaft.

Have a nice day everyone ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

modfox said:


> Yiff is annoying


Sometimes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Good morning!


----------



## Loffi (Jan 20, 2018)

modfox said:


> Yiff is annoying


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

Those moments you refuse to get out of bed because your room is cold


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 20, 2018)

I have to go grab a new tv for the bedroom this morning, so I'll eventually have to crawl out sooner or later to avoid traffic.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I have to go grab a new tv for the bedroom this morning, so I'll eventually have to crawl out sooner or later to avoid traffic.


sooner or later


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> sooner or later



I've almost made it out of the bedroom 2 hours after waking up


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Yaaaayyy


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've almost made it out of the bedroom 2 hours after waking up


i've been up since 8. i havent moved from my bed since. it is almost 11


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 20, 2018)

drank tea and looked out the window when suddenly...




drive safe, people


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i've been up since 8. i havent moved from my bed since. it is almost 11



Pretty much the same here.  I have an 8' charging cord for a reason lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Pretty much the same here.  I have an 8' charging cord for a reason lol


i had a 12'. it's still packed somewhere.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

i just grabbed socks and shoes cause i have to go get milk and food. i was about to put shoes on then socks...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i just grabbed socks and shoes cause i have to go get milk and food. i was about to put shoes on then socks...


It dont work that way.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It dont work that way.


i know. i went back to bed immediately after..


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

*Notices that Poland has created it's first nuclear missile* *Looks at the map and crazy laughs* SOON ALL MINE!!!! AHAHAHHAA


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 20, 2018)

Yay!!  My turn to go down with something nasty!!!  Temperature of 38.8C.  And the best thing?  I've had to temporarily leave home because of it.  Currently sat at a friend's house who is putting me up until Monday.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 20, 2018)

Mornin' furs


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yay!!  My turn to go down with something nasty!!!  Temperature of 38.8C.  And the best thing?  I've had to temporarily leave home because of it.  Currently sat at a friend's house who is putting me up until Monday.


No good! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Mornin' furs


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


I forget, you're across the pond


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I forget, you're across the pond


You mean, Sea? xD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 20, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> No good! Hope you feel better soon!


Thank you.  I actually feel OK in myself.  Constant headache, bit of chest pain and that temperature of course, but that's all.  Hoping that I'll feel better tomorrow morning.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You mean, Sea? xD


Pond, sea, ocean, giant ass puddle _*shrugs*_


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thank you.  I actually feel OK in myself.  Constant headache, bit of chest pain and that temperature of course, but that's all.  Hoping that I'll feel better tomorrow morning.


Definitely something going around. I've been lucky to not get the flu !


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Pond, sea, ocean, giant ass puddle _*shrugs*_


But why and how? xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But why and how? xD


IT IS THE WAY OF THE UNIVERSSSSEEEEEEEE


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 20, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Definitely something going around. I've been lucky to not get the flu !


That's true.  Four strains of flu going around London at the moment.  I try and stay off the Tube at this time of year.  If you go down in those tunnels you're going to catch every nasty down there.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> IT IS THE WAY OF THE UNIVERSSSSEEEEEEEE


Ok...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry for the people who don't feel too good!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Awoooooooooo[!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Damn I need to find something that can relax me, I'm stressed about something, and I don't even know why anymore


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Damn I need to find something that can relax me, I'm stressed about something, and I don't even know why anymore


You need a plushie.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You need a plushie.


First what I'm gonna do is listening to Nocny Kochanek


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

I think its naptime.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 20, 2018)

Good day everyfur.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 20, 2018)

My wife is gently teasing me about being an otter.  I believe the phrase "significant otter" was used. 
How preposterously wholesome is that?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> My wife is gently teasing me about being an otter.  I believe the phrase "significant otter" was used.
> How preposterously wholesome is that?


Errrmmmmm....... There's nothing wrong with it I guess


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> My wife is gently teasing me about being an otter.  I believe the phrase "significant otter" was used.
> How preposterously wholesome is that?



Gently teasing, eh? I believe the correct term is flirting.

I believe I've opened the flood gates enough, let the jokes fly!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

what jokes


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> what jokes



I dunno, it's a furry forum, I expect jokes about flirting otters.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Do you know da way?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Playing Arma 3, missiom brefing... "Any questions?" " Do you know da way?"


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Playing Arma 3, missiom brefing... "Any questions?" " Do you know da way?"



That meme was funny until we had to read a story about the Ugandan Genocide in college.

And yes, I did plan for that to ruin the meme for people, it's the only joy I can get from it anymore.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> That meme was funny until we had to read a story about the Ugandan Genocide in college.
> 
> And yes, I did plan for that to ruin the meme for people, it's the only joy I can get from it anymore.


Still funny


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Still funny



Yeah, but I've been on a vintage meme kick recently.

By the way, pools closed.


----------



## naeon (Jan 20, 2018)

Morning all, or rather afternoon


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

naeon said:


> Morning all, or rather afternoon


Or good evening


----------



## naeon (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Or good evening


What time is it in Poland?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

naeon said:


> What time is it in Poland?


8:40PM


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 20, 2018)

And 7.40pm in the UK.


----------



## naeon (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh wow, it's 12:43pm in Colorado


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello furs!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello!  About to eat trifle here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hello!  About to eat trifle here.


Sounds pawsome!! Love trifle!!


----------



## naeon (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello furs!


Hai!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 20, 2018)

*waves weakly*

I think I'm going to go to bed.  Might take the laptop with me for a bit though.  Really need to get some sleep and get rid of this diseased nonsense.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *waves weakly*
> 
> I think I'm going to go to bed.  Might take the laptop with me for a bit though.  Really need to get some sleep and get rid of this diseased nonsense.


I spent so much time in bed when I was sick that my back hurts.


----------



## naeon (Jan 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *waves weakly*
> 
> I think I'm going to go to bed.  Might take the laptop with me for a bit though.  Really need to get some sleep and get rid of this diseased nonsense.


Agreed! Being sick is no fun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *waves weakly*
> 
> I think I'm going to go to bed.  Might take the laptop with me for a bit though.  Really need to get some sleep and get rid of this diseased nonsense.


Sorry your sick. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I spent so much time in bed when I was sick that my back hurts.


Ouch.  Hope that improves soon.


naeon said:


> Agreed! Being sick is no fun.


No, it's not   With luck I'll feel a bit better tomorrow though.  It's only a bad cold really.  My temperature has already dropped a bit, which is a good sign.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry your sick. Hope you get better soon.


Thank you.  Nothing drastic, but still, worth me having a whinge over


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

My dogs are so freaking loud!!! Barking at a puppy walking down the street.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Blyat, this mission in Arma was so slav, we were fighting in British army in Africa but still the slav way


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

*noms on bowl of oreos*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

My wife says I am a like whore.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife says I am a like whore.


Like!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife says I am a like whore.


But how why? xD


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *noms on bowl of oreos*



*steals some oreos*

Omnomnom


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But how why? xD


Because I like everybody!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because I like everybody!!!


This is officially A Good Thing™


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because I like everybody!!!


Hmmm, sounds good


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because I like everybody!!!



Oh no, then that makes me a whore too >_<


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh no, then that makes me a whore too >_<


or does it


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh no, then that makes me a whore too >_<


And I'm not beacuse there are some groups of people that I hate...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh no, then that makes me a whore too >_<


But you gotta be like Oprah though.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> or does it



I’m a well mannered coon :3

*flips over trash can*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

My beautiful soulmate thinks I like you furries more than I like her.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My beautiful soulmate thinks I like you furries more than I like her.



She needs a fursona, then she can be one of us.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> She needs a fursona, then she can be one of us.


She has one. She just doesn't wanna play.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> She needs a fursona, then she can be one of us.


Her name is bhutrflai.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And I'm not beacuse there are some groups of people that I hate...


i know that feeling


DashRaccoon said:


> I’m a well mannered coon :3
> 
> *flips over trash can*


quite


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

All well mannered racoons flip over trashcans.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> All well mannered racoons flip over trashcans.


indeed


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm considering starting a thread about one animation that is fuckin propaganda for me...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm considering starting a thread about one animation that is fuckin propaganda for me...


animation?


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm considering starting a thread about one animation that is fuckin propaganda for me...





Not political I hope


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> animation?


Yes, animation


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Not political I hope


More historical, and about polish myths from ww2 that irritates me...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Look up EroldStory. Just found him yesterday. Funny stuff.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> More historical, and about polish myths from ww2 that annoys me...



Oh, that would be interesting.

I love history


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

About this, beacuse it shows western allies in wrong way, and overestimates polish contribution into WW2...


----------



## CindyPig (Jan 20, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> She needs a fursona, then she can be one of us.


Fursonna's are liberating.


----------



## CindyPig (Jan 20, 2018)

Working on an appropriate Avatar. Very difficult choices, and much indecision.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

So if some people are interested here, I can tell what is propaganda in this animation
EDIT: But really interested, beacuse once I've written a long document and in the end thread was dead and as I know only one or two persons have read it...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She has one. She just doesn't wanna play.



My wife doesn't have one, but we both know that she'd be an owl.


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> My wife doesn't have one, but we both know that she'd be an owl.



An owl?!?!

Oh, my...that's the one natural predator of skunks! No sense of smell. 

~

Up from napping...tooth is so-so; antibiotics seem to be helping, but have me sorta sleepy/fuzzy minded. Can't wait to have this root canal, Monday, the pain kinda comes and goes, but when it hits, geez, there is nothing quite like a tooth gone bad, to remind one of the meaning of pain.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

After this game in Arma 3 and now watching Boris kompilation... I finally feel relaxed


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> After this game in Arma 3 and now watching Boris kompilation... I finally feel relaxed



Wait, Arma can be relaxing for some people? I just remember it being a colossal multiplayer masterpiece where jets were pissing about, tanks were rolling through the streets, and shit was exploding left, right, and center.

Or was that just the King of the Hill mode? The rest might have been shit for all I know, I just played KotH and the Editor, cause I had no friends to do real Arma things with.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Wait, Arma can be relaxing for some people? I just remember it being a colossal multiplayer masterpiece where jets were pissing about, tanks were rolling through the streets, and shit was exploding left, right, and center.
> 
> Or was that just the King of the Hill mode? The rest might have been shit for all I know, I just played KotH and the Editor, cause I had no friends to do real Arma things with.


I recommend you Tactical Recon Ops, and if you want you can join our division, we are speaking english, or we can just play with two some scenario


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 20, 2018)

*waves*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *waves*


Good evening... morning... Good 1:28AM


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 20, 2018)

Good morning/evening


----------



## naeon (Jan 20, 2018)

CindyPig said:


> Working on an appropriate Avatar. Very difficult choices, and much indecision.


I had the same problem, except my choices were widely limited by my artistic ability, or lack thereof. I figured I'd keep it simple and change it later.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 20, 2018)

I am really enjoying the PS4 beta of Monster Hunter Worlds. Though I can't beat Nergigante right now.


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2018)

CindyPig said:


> Working on an appropriate Avatar. Very difficult choices, and much indecision.



Ooooh, that is hard! And that's a cool choice of species, and not too common



naeon said:


> I had the same problem, except my choices were widely limited by my artistic ability, or lack thereof. I figured I'd keep it simple and change it later.



It is hard! As I can't draw, I ended up having some artwork commissioned, and cropped it for my avi. Have had a few different ones, in the past, and as ya say, one can always change it later.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 20, 2018)

*waves*
I think I just fractured the thumb of my dominate hand 3 hours ago. I was at the skatepark with a friend and it was the first time in about a week because it has been either snowy or to cold. I slid on an ice patch while on my bike going really fast because it was at the bottom of a ramp. I cant move my thumb that much now or it hurts bad. :/

Edit: I took some Aleve and now it feels alot better my thumb is probably not broken or any thing. though I still cant move it the full range.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 20, 2018)

probably just need to put ice on it. Take it outside and shove it in the snow.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

I swear to god one of these days I'm gonna lose my temper.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 20, 2018)

Cities Skylines crashed for the third time today, think I'm done with that game for now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Hiya!


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I swear to god one of these days I'm gonna lose my temper.



And I know what happens, when a skunk does! Hope whatever it is that's buggin' ya gets better.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya!



Hey there. Well, root canal Monday...but ouch, the pain is on and off, but when it's on...oooof! 

But OK, all in all. I know I shouldn't really drink on antibiotics...but...one little shot is tempting!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> And I know what happens, when a skunk does! Hope whatever it is that's buggin' ya gets better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I hope it goes ok. I know how you just love dentist.


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well I hope it goes ok. I know how you just love dentist.



I think it will...I have some mild sedatives, to take beforehand, and found out that between my insurance and this health savings account I set up but have not used, at least I won't have to pay anything, out of pocket, based on what I paid in, already...so that's a relief, as with the crown, it ain't gonna be cheap!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> I think it will...I have some mild sedatives, to take beforehand, and found out that between my insurance and this health savings account I set up but have not used, at least I won't have to pay anything, out of pocket, based on what I paid in, already...so that's a relief, as with the crown, it ain't gonna be cheap!


Dental work is rarely cheap.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


 Your poor nose!


----------



## Loffi (Jan 20, 2018)

Welp. I'm officially no longer single.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Welp. I'm officially no longer single.


Cheers!!


----------



## Loffi (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cheers!!



I'm kinda stupid excited about it. I've been in a relationship before, but I've never actually dated anyone since my last started out online in an LDR. It's super new to me and it's been really fun to learn about and get close to someone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm kinda stupid excited about it. I've been in a relationship before, but I've never actually dated anyone since my last started out online in an LDR. It's super new to me and it's been really fun to learn about and get close to someone.


Well, best wishes!!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Your poor nose!


dont worry. its fine


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 20, 2018)

IMMA MAKE THE CHAT TOO HOT AGAIN


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 20, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm kinda stupid excited about it. I've been in a relationship before, but I've never actually dated anyone since my last started out online in an LDR. It's super new to me and it's been really fun to learn about and get close to someone.



Congrats!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> IMMA MAKE THE CHAT TOO HOT AGAIN


Nooooooo!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 20, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Hello woofer!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Welp. I'm officially no longer single.



Congrats


----------



## Loffi (Jan 21, 2018)

I also just ate a ton of KFC and I'm getting ready to go into a food coma


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Goodnight Furries!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


*gibs woofer a hug*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight Furries!



Night


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> An owl?!?!
> 
> Oh, my...that's the one natural predator of skunks! No sense of smell.
> 
> ...



The owl species we have here don't take much larger than a young rabbit (sorry rabbits) and mostly go for smaller rodents like mice and voles.  So we're probably safe.  
Hope the tooth pain settles down.


----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

Awoooooo

Night everyone!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Dzień dobry przyjaciele


----------



## modfox (Jan 21, 2018)

Da wey


----------



## modfox (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Dzień dobry przyjaciele


pólska er áhugavert tungumál


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

modfox said:


> pólska er áhugavert tungumál


I bardzo trudnym, do dziś nie umiem w szkole gramatyki szczerze mówiąc....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Good morning Furries


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries


Good afternoon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good afternoon


Howl are you today Black Burn?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl are you today Black Burn?


Woke up at 11:40AM, just ate spaghetti for dinner and playing games


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Woke up at 11:40AM, just ate spaghetti for dinner and playing games


Pawsome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

My soulmate says that being a furry makes me too perky and frisky.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 21, 2018)

Curious.  My 18 year old stepson was just talking about one of the servers he chats to people in whilst gaming.  Seems pretty furry in there.  He was then telling me about the fursona of someone he follows on one of them.  If we've independently ended up with two secret furries in one household I'll be amused.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Curious.  My 18 year old stepson was just talking about one of the servers he chats to people in whilst gaming.  Seems pretty furry in there.  He was then telling me about the fursona of someone he follows on one of them.  If we've independently ended up with two secret furries in one household I'll be amused.


Turns out my daughters girlfriend is a furry.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Furries are everywhere!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

WORKE.. I mean... FURRIES OF THE WORLD UNITE


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

I reckon Simo is getting his tooth drilled right about now. Hope the skunk is ok.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow, what a weird feeling, I had bellyache, and I felt like I need to eat something, but in the same moment I wanted to vomit, now I ate another portion of spaghetti and it's ok, so I just was hungry, effects of not eating breakfast...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I reckon Simo is getting his tooth drilled right about now. Hope the skunk is ok.


And will doesn't do to the dentist what skunks can do....


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And will doesn't do to the dentist what skunks can do....



The thought of hearing the dentists tools buzzing makes me cringe.

As for the dentist, I think Simo might end up spraying the poor fella XD


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

*finally rolls out of bed*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *finally rolls out of bed*



Morningggg


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Loffi (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh, shit, I just got invited to meet the parents tonight. Pray for me.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Oh, shit, I just got invited to meet the parents tonight. Pray for me.



*puts paws together and prays*

What are we praying for again?


----------



## Loffi (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *puts paws together and prays*
> 
> What are we praying for again?



Pray that his wholesome parents don't figure out that I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Oh, shit, I just got invited to meet the parents tonight. Pray for me.


I don't pray to any gods, but may the cheeki breeki be with you


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Pray that his wholesome parents don't figure out that I'm a terrible person.



You’re probably fine 

Don’t stress it


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Morningggg





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Morning!


morning


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurwa, I play STALKER Call of Pripyat and what happens? Stalkers that are slavs aren't squatting around campfire, they're sitting. Damn western propaganda telling us to sit down blyat...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## CindyPig (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> WORKE.. I mean... FURRIES OF THE WORLD UNITE


Unite as what exactly . Certainly not species, although a great entanglement of the  Furry masses is always a treat.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Pray that his wholesome parents don't figure out that I'm a terrible person.


How bad can you be? You're a furry!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

CindyPig said:


> Unite as what exactly . Certainly not species, although a great entanglement of the  Furry masses is always a treat.


AS ONE STRO... *notices all the debates and arguments* nevermind...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Oh, shit, I just got invited to meet the parents tonight. Pray for me.


Yes, our prayers go to our soon-to-be gone brother.

We salute thee for thy sacrifice. Thine sacrifice shan't go forgotten.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How bad can you be? You're a furry!



*cries*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> *cries*


*hugs* Hey comrade, what happened?


----------



## Loffi (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs* Hey comrade, what happened?



Acting normal is hard. There's no way I can pull this off. Normal, wholesome people. I have no experience with this, but I want to give a good impression.


----------



## CindyPig (Jan 21, 2018)

Crying is never effective, but heartfelt whimpering is most influential while on all fours,


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Acting normal is hard. There's no way I can pull this off. Normal, wholesome people. I have no experience with this, but I want to give a good impression.


In my opinion you should try to be yourself, or partly yourself, acting like someone that isn't you will not work...


----------



## Loffi (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> In my opinion you should try to be yourself, or partly yourself, acting like someone that isn't you will not work...



I'll try, I just get so nervous around new people.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Blin in STALKER I see that there's some modern Polish armored transports...
Burn: This is post-soviet BWP-2 vehicle you debil 
Black: That's exactly what I've sayed, Post-soviet BWP-2, modern polish armore transports


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'll try, I just get so nervous around new people.


Yeah, I kinda understand you, maybe not that much, but I also get a little nervous around new people


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My soulmate says that being a furry makes me too perky and frisky.


Is it possible to be _too_ perky and frisky?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Is it possible to be _too_ perky and frisky?


Probably. I think I am driving my wife crazy.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Probably. I think I am driving my wife crazy.


Then you can be crazy TOGETHER!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Then you can be crazy TOGETHER!!!


We already are.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Maybe it'll be stupid question, but nobody is interested in my "myth busting" from that animation I've sent? Beacuse nobody replied


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Maybe it'll be stupid question, but nobody is interested in my "myth busting" from that animation I've sent? Beacuse nobody replied


What animation?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What animation?


I've sent it yesterday


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I've sent it yesterday


I didnt see it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Simo!!! How was the dentist?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I didnt see it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


Alot of crap happened during that war that was overshadowed by the death camps of the Jewish people.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Alot of crap happened during that war that was overshadowed by the death camps of the Jewish people.


And I wanted to tslk about myths there, beacuse it shows western allies in a bad way and overestimates polish contribution in this war


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

so how's everyone?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> so how's everyone?


Just played another great mission as Polish GROM against Nationalist Defence Forcea of some dictatorship...


----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> so how's everyone?


Tired, and not wanting to do homework  ,how are you?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

naeon said:


> Tired, and not wanting to do homework  ,how are you?


Conquered 1/3 of Europe in HOI 4, and I know this feeling with homework...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 21, 2018)

Full of chilli and debating whether to snooze or find a book to read.  Could be worse.

OK, the book wins, I found an Ursula LeGuin I forgot we had.  Back later...


----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a really hard time motivating myself to work on homework. Idk what it is.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Those moments you refuse to get out of bed because your room is cold


I just had that moment a sec ago


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

naeon said:


> Tired, and not wanting to do homework  ,how are you?


Quite bored, really


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> so how's everyone?


Spent most of today sleeping.  Still feeling bad.  Going to call in sick to work tomorrow.  First day I've taken off for illness in over a decade.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

So silent chat today...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So silent chat today...


Seems that way.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Seems that way.


How to bring it back to life...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2018)

It's simple: We blame Canada! :3


----------



## CindyPig (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So silent chat today...


I love to chatter mindlessly , but I'm trying to curb myself of that.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's simple: We blame Canada! :3


Well in my HOI game when I attacked Croatia, there have joined Israel, Palestine, Belgium, Germany, Austria, Syria, Canada and Brazil, the funniest thing is thst I've defeated all countries in Europe, now I've to figure out invade Americas and Middle west,and defeat Canadian and Croatian navy... So BLAME CANADA


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh and even Switzerland xD
And Italy xD


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's simple: We blame Canada! :3



Hey! What did Canada ever do to deserve that?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Hey! What did Canada ever do to deserve that?


I love Canada!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 21, 2018)

Playing Gamer Monopoly


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

Wooo, got the project done for my web dev course. On to humanities!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

naeon said:


> Wooo, got the project done for my web dev course. On to humanities!


YaaaYyyyy


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 21, 2018)

naeon said:


> Wooo, got the project done for my web dev course. On to humanities!


Did you remember to validate your css?


----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Did you remember to validate your css?


I did!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 21, 2018)

Remembered why I didn't finish this Ursula Leguin book before (Always Coming Home).  It's interesting, but really discontinuous and jumpy. 
Goodnight all.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 21, 2018)

Dobranoc futrzaki


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Awooooo! Dinner was so good!! I outdo myself sometimes!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

*hops up and down* Damn. Gotta go to the store for butter and milk!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Dobranoc futrzaki


Hey, whats this mean?


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey, whats this mean?


Google Almighty says "goodnight furry" 
Google Translate


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

this day seemed a waste


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

It's never a waste


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

i sat here staring at a screen. my desktop background mostly


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i sat here staring at a screen. my desktop background mostly



I just got home after a 5 hr drive.

First thing i did, filled out a Commission Form for Dash  >.<


----------



## Mabus (Jan 21, 2018)

Bork bork bork borkidy woof woof :U
*flops in the room and passes out*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I just got home after a 5 hr drive.
> 
> First thing i did, filled out a Commission Form for Dash  >.<


i woke up. moved less than five feet to my computer. and sat here.

maybe i should've looked for something even remotely productive. lol


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i woke up. moved less than five feet to my computer. and sat here.
> 
> maybe i should've looked for something even remotely productive. lol



Maybe binge watch Netflix?

That seems to work for me all the time


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Maybe binge watch Netflix?
> 
> That seems to work for me all the time


Faak. I forgot I had that option


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 21, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Bork bork bork borkidy woof woof :U
> *flops in the room and passes out*


 
Woofer down!  Woofer down!
*starts CPR*


----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i sat here staring at a screen. my desktop background mostly


Is it at least a super awesome background?


----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I just got home after a 5 hr drive.
> 
> First thing i did, filled out a Commission Form for Dash  >.<


That's exciting!!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

naeon said:


> Is it at least a super awesome background?


super furry


----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> super furry


Super pawsome!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

naeon said:


> Super pawsome!


my laptop had a lot of space on it. i decided to go furry with this one


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> my laptop had a lot of space on it. i decided to go furry with this one


Furry is good!


----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> my laptop had a lot of space on it. i decided to go furry with this one


Why not?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Furry is good!


indeed.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

naeon said:


> Why not?


why not what?


----------



## naeon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> why not what?


Go furry with the laptop


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

naeon said:


> Go furry with the laptop


i will when i bring it up again. lol


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 21, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi @Belatucadros
I'm finally getting a chance to check out those people yall suggested on youtube, and I have to admit that I'm enjoying all their videos way more than I thought I would. Thanks again for the recommendations!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi @Belatucadros
> I'm finally getting a chance to check out those people yall suggested on youtube, and I have to admit that I'm enjoying all their videos way more than I thought I would. Thanks again for the recommendations!


You're welcome!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

Man it's been so quiet


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Man it's been so quiet



Oh hai there 

It sure has been a lazy Sunday, and a quiet one too


----------



## Astus (Jan 21, 2018)

That moment when classes start tomorrow and you don't to sleep because you don't want to go....


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh hai there
> 
> It sure has been a lazy Sunday, and a quiet one too


I only have two questions. 
Where has the weekend gone?
And why has it been so short when nothing happened?


Astusthefox said:


> That moment when classes start tomorrow and you don't to sleep because you don't want to go....


Every day


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I only have two questions.
> Where has the weekend gone?
> And why has it been so short when nothing happened?



*gasp*
Was pretty sure it was still a Saturday :O


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *gasp*
> Was pretty sure it was still a Saturday :O


I wish it was Friday afternoon instead


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I wish it was Friday afternoon instead



I wish i knew who toucha my spagett !


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I wish i knew who toucha my spagett !


Didn't do it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Didn't do it


You probably fell on it.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You probably fell on it.


Didn't do it. Lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 21, 2018)

Who fell in what, and why are we talking about spaghetti?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Who fell in what, and why are we talking about spaghetti?


Because its bedtime!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2018)

Night furries!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Night furries!



Night <3


----------



## Rystren (Jan 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Night furries!


I thought you went to sleep ages ago,  honestly


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 22, 2018)

Everyone's asleep, time to graffiti the walls!

Vandalism [100]


----------



## naeon (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey now! There's still witnesses


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 22, 2018)

naeon said:


> Hey now! There's still witnesses


*covers mouth*

Shhhhhh.... Nothing happened here....


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 22, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Night <3



Your avatar makes me want to hug you.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2018)

*lurks*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Your avatar makes me want to hug you.



Aww, come here *Hugzz*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 22, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Aww, come here *Hugzz*



 *hugs the racoon*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2018)

Ugggh....

Woke up 4 hours earlier than usual. I wanna wreck something..

_goes on to smash his neighbor's car with his hard tracks_


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*



I see you there *points*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*



Who's there

*scritches SashaBengals fur*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey, whats this mean?





P_Dragon said:


> Google Almighty says "goodnight furry"
> Google Translate


*"goodnight furries"


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

And good morning


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And good morning


Morning.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 22, 2018)

Evenin! *tips hat*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

Morning y'all


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I see you there *points*


see who?? *looks around in mock surprise and melts into the background*



DashRaccoon said:


> Who's there
> *scritches SashaBengals fur*



*comes back out for scritches*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> see who?? *looks around in mock surprise and melts into the background*
> 
> 
> 
> *comes back out for scritches*


Hi cousin


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> see who?? *looks around in mock surprise and melts into the background*
> 
> 
> 
> *comes back out for scritches*



Aww *walks over hands you a few cookies*

Think I still owe you a few


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> see who?? *looks around in mock surprise and melts into the background*


Oh look, a ninja! :3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh look, a ninja! :3


Blyat, if not western spies, there comes asian spies, *Takes SVD*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Blyat, if not western spies, there comes asian spies, *Takes SVD*


Kurwa. We must fight them!

Prepare the AFV's!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Blyat, if not western spies, there comes asian spies, *Takes SVD*


Calm down there and have one of the these *hands him a cookie*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Kurwa. We must fight them!
> 
> Prepare the AFV's!



You too *toss a cookie*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Calm down there and have one of the these *hands him a cookie*


Ehh let it be * takes cookie*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> You too *toss a cookie*


Kurwa. Cookies does not stop the Red arm- Ooooo, chocolate chip cookie. I love chocolate chip cookies.

=w=


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 22, 2018)

I woke up at 5:30 AM because a curtain rod fell and hit me in the head.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Kurwa. Cookies does not stop the Red arm- Ooooo, chocolate chip cookie. I love chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> =w=


And home made XD


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I woke up at 5:30 AM because a curtain rod fell and hit me in the head.


Ouch, you ok?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Ouch, you ok?


I'm fine, I'm just startled having been woken up by something hitting my head.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 22, 2018)

I am in bed.  So bored of being ill now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I woke up at 5:30 AM because a curtain rod fell and hit me in the head.


Damn, dude. That sucks. How many eyes were affected?



Mudman2001 said:


> And home made XD


Home made be da best!

We must invade your kitchen at once!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Good morning Furries!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries!


Morning


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries!



Blah humbug lol...

Morning


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Blah humbug lol...
> 
> Morning


Morning Mud. Howl is it going?


----------



## stimpy (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries!


More like good night where I am, it's 10 to 11pm in Australia


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Morning Mud. Howl is it going?



Overnight is out sick and I didn't know until 15 mins before they were do in.  So I've been here all night.  You?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Overnight is out sick and I didn't know until 15 mins before they were do in.  So I've been here all night.  You?


Doing great. About to take my two teens to school.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 22, 2018)

Good morning yall. Does anyone want to go to work for me today? No one will notice, I promise...



Black Burn said:


> *"goodnight furries"


I figured that was a rough translation. Thanks for correcting it. I now know just a tiny bit more Polish than I did yesterday.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Doing great. About to take my two teens to school.


Must be great, driving your kids to school.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Finally home, after sitting two hours in voivodship parliament, and another 2 hours in shopping center


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 22, 2018)

It turns out that there's this girl in my choir class that smokes and vapes in her classes. I did tell a police officer about it in the hallway.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 22, 2018)

Cranjis... Cranjis McBasketball?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 22, 2018)

I took my pottermore quiz for my house and I got slytherin. I can completely relate to this. As well as my patronus being an Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Well my little dog just fought a cat. He won, I guess. Has a cut on his mouth and he got sprayed. The cat is still in the tree. After already washing the dog. He scared it bad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

So howl is all you Furries doing today?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So howl is all you Furries doing today?


After this 4 hours, great another great mission in Arma 3 as Polish GROM with US army support against Chernarus forces, most of my squad is dead but only one objective to do and I can call extract helicopter


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So howl is all you Furries doing today?


It's monday...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> It's monday...


A new start to a new week!


----------



## CindyPig (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So howl is all you Furries doing today?


No heat, waiting for the repairman . My housemate had her hair wet , and we both are staying in costume on monday morning. A wet kitty , and a chilly chubby piggy getting ready to hunker down to tea and cookies.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A new start to a new week!


a new likely boring week


----------



## Mabus (Jan 22, 2018)

*Chews on a tree* :U
Hi fuzzies i have the boredom

*woofs while chewing*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *Chews on a tree* :U
> Hi fuzzies i have the boredom
> 
> *woofs while chewing*


Hai


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Ah yes, the boredom has been rather... Epidemic, lately.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *Chews on a tree* :U
> Hi fuzzies i have the boredom
> 
> *woofs while chewing*





MetroFox2 said:


> Ah yes, the boredom has been rather... Epidemic, lately.


The Boredom Epidemic needs to end


----------



## Mabus (Jan 22, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Ah yes, the boredom has been rather... Epidemic, lately.



I guess no news is good news but what i wouldnt give for some good ol fuzzy shenanigans xD

(The non-dramatic, fun kind)


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> I guess no news is good news but what i wouldnt give for some good ol fuzzy shenanigans xD
> 
> (The non-dramatic, fun kind)


yes. indeed


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

I mean, I got some writing to work on and post on FA at some point between today and Wednesday. (Shameless plug).

Anyone got anything interesting going on, other than the epidemic boredom?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I mean, I got some writing to work on and post on FA at some point between today and Wednesday. (Shameless plug).
> 
> Anyone got anything interesting going on, other than the epidemic boredom?


just boredom. and a list of things i keep putting off


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I mean, I got some writing to work on and post on FA at some point between today and Wednesday. (Shameless plug).
> 
> Anyone got anything interesting going on, other than the epidemic boredom?


I'm not bored, I'm playing Dynamic Recon Ops in Arma 3 and I'm having fun


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm not bored, I'm playing Dynamic Recon Ops in Arma 3 and I'm having fun



Windows 10 on my desktop died, so I can't play any games. Well, I have weird, obscure games from the 90's, so that'll do while I get the other one fixed.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Windows 10 on my desktop died, so I can't play any games. Well, I have weird, obscure games from the 90's, so that'll do while I get the other one fixed.


there is nothing wrong with this


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> there is nothing wrong with this



It's not the loss of the games I'm pissed about, it's the shit tonne of photos I spent the last year and a bit taking, in all sorts of places, some of which I doubt I'll ever get a chance to do again.

Not to say I give up with photography, got a couple of opportunities to take my camera out soon.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> It's not the loss of the games I'm pissed about, it's the shit tonne of photos I spent the last year and a bit taking, in all sorts of places, some of which I doubt I'll ever get a chance to do again.


that sucks


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> that sucks



Aye, well, it's happened now, and like I said, not gonna let it ruin photography for me.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Aye, well, it's happened now, and like I said, not gonna let it ruin photography for me.


that's good. just a little setback


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Wtf on Independence march, Polish radical-nationalists did something more than banners... Ehhh what happens in this country...


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Okami_No_Heishi said:
> 
> 
> > A new start to a new week!
> ...


I'm torn on this...part of me wants to be like Okami, but the other part of me wants to be like Rystren. I'm having a bit of an existential crisis right now because of it.

@MetroFox2 Sorry to hear about that. Is it an OS problem or the disc itself?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I'm torn on this...part of me wants to be like Okami, but the other part of me wants to be like Rystren. I'm having a bit of an existential crisis right now because of it.
> 
> @MetroFox2 Sorry to hear about that. Is it an OS problem or the disc itself?



OS I think, I've only had the computer since December, only recently transferred my old files over.

Edit - Also having OS issues with my laptop, run disk checks and all to make sure. The laptop blue-screened six times on Saturday, APC Index Mismatch apparently.

I should just be cautious and back everything up as soon as possible.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> OS I think, I've only had the computer since December, only recently transferred my old files over.
> 
> Edit - Also having OS issues with my laptop, run disk checks and all to make sure. The laptop blue-screened six times on Saturday, APC Index Mismatch apparently.
> 
> I should just be cautious and back everything up as soon as possible.


im surprised i haven't had these issues with 10


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> im surprised i haven't had these issues with 10



It's usually just inconvenient. Anyway, I should stop complaining and get on with some writing for FA (More shameless plugging. _Evil laugh_).


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello.


Hai Kiara!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Annddd I'm sad again beacuse I realized again that somewhere on this world innocents are suffering...


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hai Kiara!!!


Hi Blackburn.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Annddd I'm sad again beacuse I realized again that somewhere on this world innocents are suffering...



That'll probably always be true. *pets the cat*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That'll probably always be true. *pets the cat*


Yes I know... It's better, but sometimes I just have a moments when I dream that all those idiots in power fall and finally.... ehh just Utopia..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

CindyPig said:


> No heat, waiting for the repairman . My housemate had her hair wet , and we both are staying in costume on monday morning. A wet kitty , and a chilly chubby piggy getting ready to hunker down to tea and cookies.


Hope its fixed soon.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Spoiler










Blin, now I'm watching these cutscenes in World In Conflict, and soon I will play it again, those soviet propaganda cutscenes are still one of my favorites, but I love US Campaign and USSR campaign


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> a new likely boring week


Well you gotta make it not boring.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well you gotta make it not boring.



Driving down the road with a flapping billboard attached to your car that says "FURRIES R COOL" oughta do it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Driving down the road with a flapping billboard attached to your car that says "FURRIES R COOL" oughta do it.


I would do it!!! Im old enough to not give a fuck.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would do it!!! Im old enough to not give a fuck.


You really hate your kids don't you.
"Hey isn't that your Dad's car?"
"NO!"


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm working on some poetry for the first time in ages. 

Kinda feels good to get my thoughts down in prose.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> You really hate your kids don't you.
> "Hey isn't that your Dad's car?"
> "NO!"



Just randomly vandalize vehicle by slapping an "I LOVE BEING A FURRY" magnet on their hatch...


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Just randomly vandalize vehicle by slapping an "I LOVE BEING A FURRY" magnet on their hatch...



Better yet, do this at an Alt-right rally. 

Then sit back and watch the fireworks.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Better yet, do this at an Alt-right rally.
> 
> Then sit back and watch the fireworks.



Oh, in that case, SLAP THIS ON!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Furries ARE cool!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Just randomly vandalize vehicle by slapping an "I LOVE BEING A FURRY" magnet on their hatch...


That would be hilarious!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, in that case, SLAP THIS ON!



Now that's a bumper sticker I can *ahem* get behind.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, in that case, SLAP THIS ON!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Now that's a bumper sticker I can *ahem* get behind.



Could ya now?  owo


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

@MetroFox2  Beacuse you were complaining about Arma 3 and King of the Hill, I also don't like king of the hill, but I love mods and Operations in Arma III, and here's a scenario generator that allows you to play alone(Or in COOP) and supports other mods, so you can play almost any forces you want


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a scholastic Bowl meet today at Burlington Central, i am really worried right now. but i know that you guys will support me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I have a scholastic Bowl meet today at Burlington Central, i am really worried right now. but i know that you guys will support me


You'll do fine! May The Fur Be With You!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I have a scholastic Bowl meet today at Burlington Central, i am really worried right now. but i know that you guys will support me


May the cheeki breeki be with you


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Ahhh, those Russians..


----------



## Mabus (Jan 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>



“But comrade Yuri if i catch enemy rocket i get twice of ammunition.”


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> “But comrade Yuri if i catch enemy rocket i get twice of ammunition.”


"Aaaa idi na hui you kurwa debil, "conscription is good" they said" "


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Finally new Gopnik gameplay xD


----------



## Mabus (Jan 22, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

meanwhile, in (insert random location here)


----------



## Mabus (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> meanwhile, in (insert random location here)



Woofer’s purgatory of boredom


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woofer’s purgatory of boredom


but woofer


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woofer’s purgatory of boredom


Wait... Purgatory?!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> but woofer



=P

Good luck finding a corner... or the floor.... or the sky....

*floats*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Good luck finding a corner


challenge accepted


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

But purgatory for who?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But purgatory for who?



..... everyone??????????????

This is a void of white space with no physics or definite ups or downs


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> ..... everyone??????????????
> 
> This is a void of white space with no physics or definite ups or downs


I WILL NOT say what came to mind


----------



## Mabus (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I WILL NOT say what came to mind



.......... *walks out of the room*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> ..... everyone??????????????
> 
> This is a void of white space with no physics or definite ups or downs


Oh nooo I was a goo... Ok I wasn't a good cat but do we have to use that radical solutions?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> ..... everyone??????????????
> 
> This is a void of white space with no physics or definite ups or downs


i prefer a nice relaxing garden with a wonderful water feature


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I WILL NOT say what came to mind


Please tell that it's not what I think...


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I WILL NOT say what came to mind



Oh you got my attention ^_^


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

I hoped to get that story up on FA tonight, sadly it's 23:45, and I need to sleep for college. Good night strange animal-people, I will be back to inspect the chaos tomorrow.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I hoped to get that story up on FA tonight, sadly it's 23:45, and I need to sleep for college. Good night strange animal-people, I will be back to inspect the chaos tomorrow.


Dobranoc przyjacielu!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 22, 2018)

Goodnight, I'm off to bed myself.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 22, 2018)

Jo també.  Bona nit.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 22, 2018)

Goodnight everyfur, it's time to sleep also for me, it's 0:55AM


----------



## Simo (Jan 22, 2018)

Back from the endodonist/oral surgeon, and that root canal. Was not quite as bad as I thought; took an extra Valium, and drank a ton of grapefruit juice, to give it a boost. The needles are the worst.

But my...it was a ways out there to get to the place. Had to take 3 buses, through some rough areas, and I am pretty used to rough areas near me, but the ones I don't know can seem more daunting. Makes me wish I could have had a cigarette at some of those corners, as the sun set, so I could have looked more 'tough'...but after two decades in Baltimore, I know what to look out for, it's a tough town, and as long as you're not stupid, you're pretty much OK, despite our record homicide numbers.

Also: night @Massan Otter  & @Black Burn


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Back from the endodonist/oral surgeon, and that root canal. Was not quite as bad as I thought; took an extra Valium, and drank a ton of grapefruit juice, to give it a boost. The needles are the worst.
> 
> But my...it was a ways out there to get to the place. Had to take 3 buses, through some rough areas, and I am pretty used to rough areas near me, but the ones I don't know can seem more daunting. Makes me wish I could have had a cigarette at some of those corners, as the sun set, so I could have looked more 'tough'...but after two decades in Baltimore, I know what to look out for, it's a tough town, and as long as you're not stupid, you're pretty much OK, despite our record homicide numbers.
> 
> Also: night @Massan Otter  & @Black Burn


I am glad everything went well, Simo ^-^ 

*gives cigarette*

Oh, these too... *hands hoodie, earbuds and sunglasses*

What were you saying about needles?  The next stop is the tattoo parlor!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Simo (Jan 22, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I am glad everything went well, Simo ^-^
> 
> *gives cigarette*
> 
> ...



Thanks, the hoodie, sunglasses and earbuds were a big help, as well as my sullen downcast expression that still says, "I see you..."

Oddly, having lived in Baltimore so long, I think I have a sort of immunity to what people call 'rough areas', so that there's not a lot of places in the US I can even think of that would really seem rougher, which is one benefit of living here. You can then live anyplace after you learn to survive in this place! : P

More dddly, I have a tattoo, a tribal design spanning my chest I got some years back, and though not fun, wasn't as bad as a dentist!


----------



## naeon (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


What is the meaning of this?! It's driving me bonkers that I don't know lol.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

naeon said:


> What is the meaning of this?! It's driving me bonkers that I don't know lol.


well. i guess you are going to be bonkers. there is no meaning


----------



## naeon (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> well. i guess you are going to be bonkers. there is no meaning


Brain now broken *emits Windows XP shutdown noise*


----------



## Simo (Jan 22, 2018)

naeon said:


> Brain now broken *emits Windows XP shutdown noise*



The newer versions don't have that noise????

Have 10 at work, but still XP at home, am either too cheap or too broke (basically, both), for a newer computer!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> The newer versions don't have that noise????
> 
> Have 10 at work, but still XP at home, am either too cheap or too broke (basically, both), for a newer computer!


i ask too much of my computers usually. lol


----------



## Simo (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i ask too much of my computers usually. lol



Geez, I'm not sure I would know what to, without that noise though. That's a real deal-breaker!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, I'm not sure I would know what to, without that noise though. That's a real deal-breaker!


i would take xp over 10, lets be honest


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Hiya Furries!!!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Furries!!!



Hi Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Hi Okami


Hi Dash! How are you?


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Furries!!!


Hello~

*tiptoes by quietly*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Dash! How are you?



Doing great!

Glad to be home early today.

Thought i'd do something productive, AND here i am


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> Hello~
> 
> *tiptoes by quietly*


Hi Serin!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Doing great!
> 
> Glad to be home early today.
> 
> Thought i'd do something productive, AND here i am


FAF destroys productivity like The Republican Party!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> Hello~
> 
> *tiptoes by quietly*



*tiptoes behind Serin*

Hi Serin 

*boop*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> FAF destroys productivity like The Republican Party!



I can't seem to stay away XD


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Serin!


How are you? C: 


DashRaccoon said:


> *tiptoes behind Serin*
> 
> Hi Serin
> 
> *boop*


*is being followed* :0
Hello!
*boops back*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I can't seem to stay away XD


Me either. Its an addiction like no other. So fluffy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> How are you? C:
> 
> *is being followed* :0
> Hello!
> *boops back*


Doing good! And you?


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Doing good! And you?


Pretty alright. I have a ton of work to do sadly.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> Pretty alright. I have a ton of work to do sadly.


Dont we all!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

*BOOOPS DA FOOOX*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 22, 2018)

Every time I long in now, open chat has over 100 new messages lol


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dont we all!


Yeah :c I hate it. 


Rystren said:


> *BOOOPS DA FOOOX*


*is booped?* :0


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> *is booped?* :0


*tacklehugs*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Every time I long in now, open chat has over 100 new messages lol


It takes a lot to catch up. I try but it is impossible.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It takes a lot to catch up. I try but it is impossible.


more than two pages? time to faceplant


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Every time I long in now, open chat has over 100 new messages lol



This is where it's at, come on in and get your boops

*boop*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It takes a lot to catch up. I try but it is impossible.



I have honestly not tried a majority of the time.  Been way too busy on Discord


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *tacklehugs*


*is tacklehugged* *hugs* haaaaiii 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It takes a lot to catch up. I try but it is impossible.


Same here. After a week of not being on.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> *is tacklehugged* *hugs* haaaaiii


*hugs* hai


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *hugs* hai


*hugs* I want to die right about now. C: I hate finals.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey P Dragon!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> *hugs* I want to die right about now. C: I hate finals.


*hugs* you aren't allowed to die


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> *hugs* I want to die right about now. C: I hate finals.


You'll do fine!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> *hugs* I want to die right about now. C: I hate finals.


 
I'll do your finals, if you want to trade a couple days worth of botched paperwork someone else screwed up, and I have to fix


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll do your finals, if you want to trade a couple days worth of botched paperwork someone else screwed up, and I have to fix


Sounds exciting.


----------



## naeon (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a humanities final tomorrow


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll do your finals, if you want to trade a couple days worth of botched paperwork someone else screwed up, and I have to fix


please tell me it wasn't simple paperwork


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> please tell me it wasn't simple paperwork



Aviation logbooks.  Basically they swapped parts, and didn't annotate it.  

So, I have to do entries in several hundred inspections to note the tailboom was scrapped, add in all the entries from the tailboom from another aircraft, and go to the losing aircraft and denote in all of those entries that the tailboom was controlled exchanged to another aircraft. 

Then I get to duplicate all the inspections again, because that aircraft is getting a new tailboom, and again, needs all the inspections done.


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *hugs* you aren't allowed to die


*hugs* as long as I don't do my math final I'm fine. 


-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll do your finals, if you want to trade a couple days worth of botched paperwork someone else screwed up, and I have to fix


>.> tell me how to fix it and I'll be on board. 


naeon said:


> I have a humanities final tomorrow


I have hell tomorrow. Haha. At least 1st and 3rd are easy.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> *hugs* as long as I don't do my math final I'm fine


*hugs and does your maths*



-..Legacy..- said:


> Aviation logbooks.  Basically they swapped parts, and didn't annotate it.
> 
> So, I have to do entries in several hundred inspections to note the tailboom was scrapped, add in all the entries from the tailboom from another aircraft, and go to the losing aircraft and denote in all of those entries that the tailboom was controlled exchanged to another aircraft.
> 
> Then I get to duplicate all the inspections again, because that aircraft is getting a new tailboom, and again, needs all the inspections done.


brilliant


----------



## naeon (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> I have hell tomorrow. Haha. At least 1st and 3rd are easy.



What finals do you have?


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *hugs and does your maths*
> 
> 
> brilliant


*hugs* I wish. There are some things I get but some of them I just don't see it c:


naeon said:


> What finals do you have?


Tomorrow I have a Spanish final, and a math final. First period is just a study one because it's P.E. So basically I can do whatever during 1st


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

I havent had a final in 24 years.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> *hugs* I wish. There are some things I get but some of them I just don't see it c:


*hugs*


----------



## naeon (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> Tomorrow I have a Spanish final, and a math final. First period is just a study one because it's P.E. So basically I can do whatever during 1st



Nuuuu, spanish.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

naeon said:


> Nuuuu, spanish.


Mucho bueno.


----------



## naeon (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mucho bueno.


No me gusta


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

*rolls*


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 22, 2018)

No finals tomorrow but I have a sign language and biology final on Wednesday, a math and a chemistry final on Thursday, and no finals on Friday but I do have to perform a rap in front of my World History class >:c which is going to be _pretty_ embarrassing


----------



## Simo (Jan 22, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> ...but I do have to perform a rap in front of my World History class >:c which is going to be _pretty_ embarrassing



Instant You Tube viral video, there!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 22, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> No finals tomorrow but I have a sign language and biology final on Wednesday, a math and a chemistry final on Thursday, and no finals on Friday but I do have to perform a rap in front of my World History class >:c which is going to be _pretty_ embarrassing


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

naeon said:


> Nuuuu, spanish.


Spanish is cake for me. >.> 


Rystren said:


> *hugs*


*boops and hugs* ugh. This is awful. I don't know what I'm gonna do about my final.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> *boops and hugs* ugh. This is awful. I don't know what I'm gonna do about my final.


*boops and hugs* you are sick tomorrow. You have been deprived of snuggles and must stay in bed aaaallll day for snuggles


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> Spanish is cake for me. >.>
> 
> *boops and hugs* ugh. This is awful. I don't know what I'm gonna do about my final.


Go study.


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *boops and hugs* you are sick tomorrow. You have been deprived of snuggles and must stay in bed aaaallll day for snuggles


*boops and snuggles* I wish...;-; 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Go study.


That's the problem. I've been doing that. Issue is, I don't know how to solve a lot of it because my teacher skipped over stuff and said we didn't need to learn it. I even had a friend over and she doesn't understand a lot of it either. *nervous laugh*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> *boops and snuggles* I wish...;-;
> 
> That's the problem. I've been doing that. Issue is, I don't know how to solve a lot of it because my teacher skipped over stuff and said we didn't need to learn it. I even had a friend over and she doesn't understand a lot of it either. *nervous laugh*


You'll do fine.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

*walks in and boops everyone*

*grins and in playful voice* Crap y'all are chatty tonight, couldn't keep up at work.  Just now caught up.

How's everyone?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey Mudman!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Mudman!


Heya, had to cover swing shift tonight.  Flu still hitting hard out here and the weather is playing hell for those that don't have the flu.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya, had to cover swing shift tonight.  Flu still hitting hard out here and the weather is playing hell for those that don't have the flu.


Is it cold there? It rained here all night.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Is it cold there? It rained here all night.


Sitting at 31 right now and suppose to hit the high teens for the low.  We’re swinging from 20’s for lows to 50’s for the high.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 22, 2018)

So I had this great idea to get rich. 

I'm gonna start a "Titanic Experience" tour. I'll get people to pay me a  lot of money, then I'll take them out to the Atlantic and drown them!! 

...Why won't anyone fund me?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Sitting at 31 right now and suppose to hit the high teens for the low.  We’re swinging from 20’s for lows to 50’s for the high.


It was actually thunder and lightning earlier. Raining so hard I couldnt see very well while driving.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> So I had this great idea to get rich.
> 
> I'm gonna start a "Titanic Experience" tour. I'll get people to pay me a  lot of money, then I'll take them out to the Atlantic and drown them!!
> 
> ...Why won't anyone fund me?


You're funny.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> So I had this great idea to get rich.
> 
> I'm gonna start a "Titanic Experience" tour. I'll get people to pay me a  lot of money, then I'll take them out to the Atlantic and drown them!!
> 
> ...Why won't anyone fund me?


Hows the poetry going?


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You'll do fine.


I got dis. >.> just gotta work with it. 


Mudman2001 said:


> *walks in and boops everyone*
> 
> *grins and in playful voice* Crap y'all are chatty tonight, couldn't keep up at work.  Just now caught up.
> 
> How's everyone?


*is booped* :0 
*boops back* well hello there


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hows the poetry going?



Currently writing a piece about mental illness and Norse mythology. It's a little clunky right now, but I'll refine it.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

Serin said:


> I got dis. >.> just gotta work with it.
> 
> *is booped* :0
> *boops back* well hello there



*is booped* hello yourself.  Good luck on your finals this week.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Currently writing a piece about mental illness and Norse mythology. It's a little clunky right now, but I'll refine it.


Im sure it will be pawsome.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Well it is time to turn into a pumpkin and hit the hay. Goodnight Furries.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 22, 2018)

All nighter while reading the Gone series!
This is an awful Idea but i'm young so it's okay!


----------



## Serin (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *is booped* hello yourself.  Good luck on your finals this week.


Thank you ^^


----------



## naeon (Jan 22, 2018)

I am still learning the ways of the boop


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 22, 2018)

Is there a boop fest going on?
*boops everyone*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Is there a boop fest going on?
> *boops everyone*


*is booped* two in one night!
*boops back*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2018)

Eh. Long boring night.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 22, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *is booped* two in one night!
> *boops back*


I got booped 


Telnac said:


> Eh. Long boring night.


I'm sorry *boops*


----------



## Astus (Jan 22, 2018)

That moment you realize you have three classes in a row in the morning... and then the moment you realize you only come onto the open chat to talk about moments you realize things


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 22, 2018)

_*I'm shook by my own tweet*_


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> That moment you realize you have three classes in a row in the morning... and then the moment you realize you only come onto the open chat to talk about moments you realize things



Did you also realized you got,
*booped*  

Get some rest <.<


----------



## naeon (Jan 23, 2018)

*gets booped*  

*runs away*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 23, 2018)

naeon said:


> *gets booped*
> 
> *runs away*


*Chases* YOU CAN'T RUN FROM THE BOOPS


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 23, 2018)

Sup
*Boops everyone*


----------



## Astus (Jan 23, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Did you also realized you got,
> *booped*
> 
> Get some rest <.<



*is booped* O.O

Must... give... snuggles ;-; your avatar is too cute *flops on*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *is booped* O.O
> 
> Must... give... snuggles ;-; your avatar is too cute *flops on*



*nuzzles you*


----------



## modfox (Jan 23, 2018)

U 2 silly fuzz bucket


----------



## naeon (Jan 23, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Chases* YOU CAN'T RUN FROM THE BOOPS



*hides under blanket* the boops can't see me if I can't see them


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 23, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Sup
> *Boops everyone*


*Is booped* OwO
*boops you*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 23, 2018)

naeon said:


> *hides under blanket* the boops can't see me if I can't see them


Thats where you're wrong kiddo
*Boops*


----------



## naeon (Jan 23, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Thats where you're wrong kiddo
> *Boops*



*get's booped* *rolls onto back* I give up, the boops have won


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 23, 2018)

naeon said:


> *get's booped* *rolls onto back* I give up, the boops have won


Boop ALL the snoots


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 23, 2018)

I have finals all week and im dreading it so much.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 23, 2018)

If I don't make a 60 on my Spanish final I will get a D which will suck.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> If I don't make a 60 on my Spanish final I will get a D which will suck.



That's not too great. Hope you do better!


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's not too great. Hope you do better!


Thanks, I do good in all my other classes I just suck at foreign language. and english, english sucks.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Thanks, I do good in all my other classes I just suck at foreign language. and english, english sucks.



I'm a writer and I still don't understand half the rules they taught me in English class...


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 23, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Thanks, I do good in all my other classes I just suck at foreign language. and english, english sucks.


I have a reading level of a twelth grader, the only reason I am not in advanced is because I can't diagram sentences.


BahgDaddy said:


> I'm a writer and I still don't understand half the rules they taught me in English class...


I don't understand them and my teacher tries to explain it all the time


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have a reading level of a twelth grader, the only reason I am not in advanced is because I can't diagram sentences.
> 
> I don't understand them and my teacher tries to explain it all the time



What is the point of diagraming sentences? If you know how to write a good sentence, you know how to write a good sentence, end of discussion. 

Yeah, I'd make a great English teacher. I'd try to skip half the lessons and have the kids playing with those magnet toys instead.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What is the point of diagraming sentences? If you know how to write a good sentence, you know how to write a good sentence, end of discussion.
> 
> Yeah, I'd make a great English teacher. I'd try to skip half the lessons and have the kids playing with those magnet toys instead.


I like this woof. He smart


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I like this woof. He smart



They don't make you diagram sentences in college, soooo...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> They don't make you diagram sentences in college, soooo...


Diagramming them was one of the bigger wastes of time I have dealt with.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 23, 2018)

No more school for me so now I can... waste my life... on a furry forum... *cries*


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> No more school for me so now I can... waste my life... on a furry forum... *cries*


Man, I am so done with high school. I just have next semester (which hopefully will be easy because I only have three periods.) and I am done.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 23, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Man, I am so done with high school. I just have next semester (which hopefully will be easy because I only have three periods.) and I am done.


You'll actually miss it in a way. Not gonna lie.


----------



## naeon (Jan 23, 2018)

*fires boop-zooka into the room*

I was gonna go to sleep, but naw


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You'll actually miss it in a way. Not gonna lie.


Yeah I probably will, I just don't really have that many friends this year because most of my close friends were seniors last year and moved away for college and stuff like that.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 23, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Yeah I probably will, I just don't really have that many friends this year because most of my close friends were seniors last year and moved away for college and stuff like that.


Yeah. I remember when that happened to me. I had a few seniors and when they left it was soooo sad.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 23, 2018)

Well, I am going to go on to bed I have school tomorrow and it is almost 2:30 where I am. So I guess i should get my 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 23, 2018)

Night night


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)

Marf


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bork?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 23, 2018)

Squeak!  

I'm getting my hair cut today, wish me luck.  It's shoulder length at the moment, which was fun for a while but just too much hassle.  Visiting my nice Polish hairdresser friend who keeps a bottle of good vodka under the counter.  No idea what I'm going to ask for, usually it's best if you just let her get on with it...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Telnac (Jan 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Good morning Europe!  Just after 1am here.  About to head to bed.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Morning all.  Update from me.  The racking cough that’s been keeping me awake every night since Friday and making me feel as if my lungs had been attacked with sandpaper is gone.....but sadly the lack of sleep has me so run down I’ve got all sorts of other stuff happening.  Currently at the doctors seeing if I can get antibiotics for what feels very much like an ear infection.  Last night stabbing pains to the side of my head performed the same sleep deprivation role the cough had previously.  Still waking up in a lake of my own sweat, but I’m hopeful that I’m now improving.

Had some great delirium dreams mind. Obviously I’ve been spending way too much time on FA given how many furry faces were popping up.  Not sure where the frog/crocodile hybrid came from though.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 23, 2018)

Ah, that sounds no fun - ear infections are a hassle. 
Had some odd dreams last night myself; I dreamed that I'd blurted out all kinds of weird things about myself to my bandmates (all of which would have been true) and they were all looking at me strangely!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ah, that sounds no fun - ear infections are a hassle.
> Had some odd dreams last night myself; I dreamed that I'd blurted out all kinds of weird things about myself to my bandmates (all of which would have been true) and they were all looking at me strangely!


Can’t say I blame them for that though. You are delightfully strange 

I’m now waiting to see a different doctor.  They’re worried it may actually be some sort of arterial issue rather than an ear infection, which will mean a course of steroids.  At this rate by the time I get out of here I’ll have been pronounced dead.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Morning all.  Update from me.  The racking cough that’s been keeping me awake every night since Friday and making me feel as if my lungs had been attacked with sandpaper is gone.....but sadly the lack of sleep has me so run down I’ve got all sorts of other stuff happening.  Currently at the doctors seeing if I can get antibiotics for what feels very much like an ear infection.  Last night stabbing pains to the side of my head performed the same sleep deprivation role the cough had previously.  Still waking up in a lake of my own sweat, but I’m hopeful that I’m now improving.
> 
> Had some great delirium dreams mind. Obviously I’ve been spending way too much time on FA given how many furry faces were popping up.  Not sure where the frog/crocodile hybrid came from though.


Hope you get better. Nothing sadder than a sick monkey.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Can’t say I blame them for that though. You are delightfully strange
> 
> I’m now waiting to see a different doctor.  They’re worried it may actually be some sort of arterial issue rather than an ear infection, which will mean a course of steroids.  At this rate by the time I get out of here I’ll have been pronounced dead.


 Nooooooo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ah, that sounds no fun - ear infections are a hassle.
> Had some odd dreams last night myself; I dreamed that I'd blurted out all kinds of weird things about myself to my bandmates (all of which would have been true) and they were all looking at me strangely!


Lol. I have furry dreams a lot these days.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)

Good morning Furries!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries!


Good afternoon


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hope you get better. Nothing sadder than a sick monkey.


Poor old BackPaw’s been with me all the way.  I swear I actually felt him reach round and hug me the other night.  Nonsense I know, but my brain is all over the place whenever I try to sleep. 

And it’s doubly weird that he’s sort of external to me right now.  That doesn’t normally happen.  We’re usually one and the same.

EDIT:  *reads back post*. Haha.  I’m utterly loopy-tunes aren’t I?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Poor old BackPaw’s been with me all the way.  I swear I actually felt him reach round and hug me the other night.  Nonsense I know, but my brain is all over the place whenever I try to sleep.
> 
> And it’s doubly weird that he’s sort of external to me right now.  That doesn’t normally happen.  We’re usually one and the same.
> 
> EDIT:  *reads back post*. Haha.  I’m utterly loopy-tunes aren’t I?


*runs around chasing own tail* I know the feeling.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

I love zombies in STALKER, zombies thst can use guns, GENIUS


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I love zombies in STALKER, zombies thst can use guns, GENIUS



Get out of here, Stalker!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)

I really dont want to go to work.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Get out of here, Stalker!


Nuuuuuu


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

After long and hard fight with those zombies I have... 5x AKM 74/2 worth 4000 RU, 2 of them were in very good condition and I took on of them for my use, 3x Chaser 13 worth 1250 RU, 4x Fora 12 worth 600 RU, 1x Cazzini M3s worth 800 RU, 8x PMm worth 300 RU,  5x AKm 74/2U worth 2100 RU, 1x F1 Grenade and 1x RGD 5 grenade... I'm rich!!
EDIT: And those prices are for ONE GUN, not ALL THE GUNS


----------



## modfox (Jan 23, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


>


I'll never forget one moment in Clear Sky, I was in Freedom base and heard interesting dialogue "Look at this" "You will not satisfy even 8 years girl with it" "WTF ARE U DOING, YOU MEASURE YOUR DICKS ON GUARD?" sorry for shitty translation but i heard this dialogue in polish


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey P Dragon!


I see I missed you last night. Whoopsie daisy! Let me offer a late hi and say good morning!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I really dont want to go to work.


x1000. Bleh.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 23, 2018)

Can somebody go to work for me please? So then I can stay home and sleep?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Can somebody go to work for me please? So then I can stay home and sleep?


What's your occupation?


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm a sales rep with a snack company.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I'm a sales rep with a snack company.


I don't know any shit about selling snacks but give me the transport and I can work one day for you


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Now having blood tests.  This is turning into a bit of a marathon.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 23, 2018)

Morning everyfur, keeping warm this morning?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning everyfur, keeping warm this morning?


Afternoon and in my house it's warm ^w^


----------



## LatheranWolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Im more worried about keeping cool. Its hot were im at. Oh and goodmorning.


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Now having blood tests.  This is turning into a bit of a marathon.



Hope everything goes OK, there, these things are never any fun. Next to my fear of dentists, is my fear of Doctors. Oddly, though, I am fond of psychologists (mostly), and acupuncturists. 

But going to a Dr: It's sort of like taking a car into the mechanic with one problem, and then, they find all these other ones...only it's your body, and not just a car, which makes it all the more nerve-wracking! Also, I tend to faint sometimes, if they have to draw blood; I can't watch. 

Well, good luck Mr. Ape!

~

Back to work on a misty day here; tooth is now on the mend, though a bit sleeeeeeeeeeeepy feeling.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I'm a sales rep with a snack company.


Do I get to drive the FritoLays truck?


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 23, 2018)

Ahhhh!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Ahhhh!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 23, 2018)

Man it feels good to see my results of working-out.


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Man it feels good to see my results of working-out.



Good to hear! 

This reminds me, I need to get out and away, do some outdoorsy stuff...I like to exercise, but it tends to be things that are in the woods, hiking, biking on trails, things where there's no people. Well, cross country skiing...but no snow here, for that!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Ehh this feeling when I'm fascinated of history... And I hear from most of my classmates "Why I have to learn this, useless subject..."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> This reminds me, I need to get out and away, do some outdoorsy stuff...I like to exercise, but it tends to be things that are in the woods, hiking, biking on trails, things where there's no people. Well, cross country skiing...but no snow here, for that!



I can't do much due to health issues - even push-ups are risky but I take my chances and do a few every now and then. However I can train for arms safely and "the guns" are starting to "hug the sleeves", so it certainly lifts my spirits


----------



## naeon (Jan 23, 2018)

Just got home from the doctors office. I have a hard time not saying "eh, what's up doc?" everytime I see him.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 23, 2018)

I stayed up all night and I regret it


----------



## naeon (Jan 23, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I stayed up all night and I regret it


There's nothing like being a zombie the day after doing such a thing.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 23, 2018)

I really hate how my hand tends to stick to the drawing surface of my intuos tablet. I taped a piece of paper over it so I can move my hand across it more easily. I wish I could have a plastic sheet to put on that would look better.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 23, 2018)

Now have short hair for the first time in several years.  It was long enough that the hairdresser is donating the offcut to a charity who make wigs for children with hair loss.  Some kid wandering around with my hair is an odd thing to think about!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Now have short hair for the first time in several years.  It was long enough that the hairdresser is donating the offcut to a charity who make wigs for children with hair loss.  Some kid wandering around with my hair is an odd thing to think about!


Keep going back and maybe the kid will get an otter suit instead


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Once I didn't want to go to hairdresser, so I decided to have long hair, but after some time I decided that they are annoying and now I always go and have short hair...


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 23, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Do I get to drive the FritoLays truck?



Why yes! Yes you do! It's even a Mercedes!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Well, there are some things to debate...(especialy our goverement and politicians) but mostly she's right (mostlu about history and mentality)
EDIT: But that we're future? I don't think so...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi everyfur


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi everyfur


Hi ^w^


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi everyfur



Heya Bunny, what's up?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Once I was alone at home in the night.. And suddenly!! I heard scream from the basement and then I've sayed... "Kurwa it's the last time when I'm buying cheap ductape"


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya Bunny, what's up?


Hiya! I took a day off from work to rest, as I woke up feeling pretty crappy. I guess lack of sleep for over a week straight will do that to you...

*pets @Black Burn * Herro!


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Why yes! Yes you do! It's even a Mercedes!









Woops.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Woops.


I feel like that would be more ironic if it were a truck full of Flamin' Hot Cheetos.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 23, 2018)

It was kinda of an inside joke but okay.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> It was kinda of an inside joke but okay.


It was a joke that was the first thing that popped into my head, don't take it so seriously!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


That's gotta hurt!
*hands you an icepack*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

I'll finally show everyone!!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> That's gotta hurt!
> *hands you an icepack*


maybe just a little bit


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*



Have you been tripping on your tail again?

Silly kitsune 

*rubs snoot*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Have you been tripping on your tail again?
> 
> Silly kitsune
> 
> *rubs snoot*


not on my tails. thankfully


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hiya! I took a day off from work to rest, as I woke up feeling pretty crappy. I guess lack of sleep for over a week straight will do that to you...
> 
> *pets @Black Burn * Herro!


Don't remind me and it will.  Hopefully you can get some rest.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Don't remind me and it will.  Hopefully you can get some rest.


I slept for another 3 hours after I woke up this AM and felt crummy, it was well-needed! Will try to  make myself go to bed early tonight too... but thanks!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

I think that I've made a little mistake in my calculations and engineering


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Why yes! Yes you do! It's even a Mercedes!



Ha! You told me it was a Rolls! But when I got up there, all I got was this:







And it made all those perfectly good chips crumble!


----------



## naeon (Jan 23, 2018)

You all legitimately make my day 10x better.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

naeon said:


> You all legitimately make my day 10x better.


then i am doing my job.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> then i am doing my job.



And you do it very well.

I just feel sorry for your poor snoot some days.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

naeon said:


> You all legitimately make my day 10x better.


I'n glad that I make your life better, finally I made something for this world


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> And you do it very well.
> 
> I just feel sorry for your poor snoot some days.


indeed. i am a good lazy fur


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'n glad that I make your life better, finally I made something for this world


You make a lot of our days better.  Your pawsome and don't forget it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> You make a lot of our days better.  Your pawsome and don't forget it.


But why?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But why?


Just being you!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just being you!


Interesting...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello Furz!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furz!


*swings down from platform*

Ook!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

I will just agree with you, beacuse I don't like judging myself...


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

ay lmao what's up?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)

Well I am gonna listen to some KC and The Sunshine band and start on dinner. Fish, shrimp, rice, and green beans. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 23, 2018)

*pads around room looking for secret skunky watermelon stash*

*gives up looking and eats house plants instead*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Idk I try to find pawsome things in me, but I can't find any, maybe beacuse I just don't like praising myself


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Idk I try to find pawsome things in me, but I can't find any, maybe beacuse I just don't like praising myself


*pets world domination fluffeh kitteh*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

meanwhile


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *pets world domination fluffeh kitteh*


World domination?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> World domination?


You were trying to invade Canada not that long ago


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You were trying to invade Canada not that long ago


Emmm... *hides some plans*....


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *pads around room looking for secret skunky watermelon stash*
> 
> *gives up looking and eats house plants instead*



*hides melons*

It's the off season or I'd share!


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You were trying to invade Canada not that long ago


 Deja vu?

I must've missed it when Black Burn said it, but someone on a different site made a joke about dominating the world--starting in Canada, and to message him if anybody had any advice to give.  Well, obviously he was kidding, but I messaged him anyway with a pretty long (slightly) logical explanation of his best options when trying to take over the world.  He didn't respond which makes me think he may have taken me seriously (it is not a close-knit community like this one so I didn't even know him before I sent the message).  I swear I'm not crazy though!! *shocked*

Anyway, here is how it went, in case anyone is interested in reading it.  It might give you a laugh or two, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if it didn't:

This is what he posted in the forum:


> On topic I did the same thing and so far so good our plan is to take over the world I was thinking that we should start with Canada but any recommendations are more than welcome and will be met with some kind of title once we take over



I responded to this by sending him this in a private message titled "Taking Over the World":


> I saw your plan in the GTASC thread of taking over the world. As the ruler of a galaxy in a different dimension, I thought I might help you out. Now, according to ancient Gregorian strategy, you have two ways of approaching this:
> 
> 1) Start with the small or weak countries, hope nobody notices, build your army and take over the larger countries once you have a large enough army. Become supreme leader of the world, etc etc, you know the deal (disadvantages: takes longer to finish, mutiny and treason more likely to occur)
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

But I've startrd my invasions in Lithuania, Slovakia, Ukraine, Romania


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

And so on....


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 23, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Aww *walks over hands you a few cookies*
> 
> Think I still owe you a few



*takes the cookies and sits for pets while I munch and ignore the 10 pages of chat I missed*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *takes the cookies and sits for pets while I munch and ignore the 10 pages of chat I missed*


Hi cousin


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 23, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *takes the cookies and sits for pets while I munch and ignore the 10 pages of chat I missed*



*gently pets*

@Black Burn just keep being you

@Rystren your not lazy, just fun to watch and hang with on here


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> @Black Burn just keep being you


I wasn't planning being someone else, but yeah thanks for advice


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

*makes a bunny noise*


----------



## LatheranWolf (Jan 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *makes a bunny noise*



What does a bunny even sound like?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

*yawns*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

LatheranWolf said:


> What does a bunny even sound like?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 23, 2018)

I dobranoc wszystkim


----------



## Mabus (Jan 23, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


hi woofer


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

ah, yes. those days you forget to let the meat thaw a little first


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


TIL. Our pet rabbit years ago never made noise like that. He would, however, stomp on the floor at you when you'd chase him around the house, which was always fun


----------



## Loffi (Jan 23, 2018)

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> How's everyone doing today?



Tired but happy.

_*weak cheering*_


----------



## Loffi (Jan 23, 2018)

Nightlock said:


> Tired but happy.
> 
> _*weak cheering*_



Almost the same. I'm tried and sad. 

Just kidding (kinda), things have been looking up for me lately.


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Almost the same. I'm tried and sad.
> 
> Just kidding (kinda), things have been looking up for me lately.



Ayy, there ya go. In this case, make that happy cheering.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

LatheranWolf said:


> What does a bunny even sound like?


We grunt, and thump our feet, and sometimes make honking noises :3


----------



## Mabus (Jan 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> We grunt, and thump our feet, and sometimes make honking noises :3



And squeak


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> We grunt, and thump our feet, and sometimes make honking noises :3



And go, "chomp, chomp, chomp, chomp" really fast white eating celery and carrots.

~

Well, finally back home, long day...lots of people out with the flu. Odd, I never seem to get the flu.

*knock on wood*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> And go, "chomp, chomp, chomp, chomp" really fast white eating celery and carrots.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


and i just got the shot today because required immunizations crap


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> and i just got the shot today because required immunizations crap



Huh, never had a flu shot...am SO afraid of needles! I mean, I had all my other shots, just have never got a flu shot. I think it is odd: at the University, I think they require students to get them, but not staff, and faculty. Odd. I guess they figure the workers can get sick and die, no biggie! Might save them money, I guess, early retirements, so to speak...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, never had a flu shot...am SO afraid of needles! I mean, I had all my other shots, just have never got a flu shot. I think it is odd: at the University, I think they require students to get them, but not staff, and faculty. Odd. I guess they figure the workers can get sick and die, no biggie! Might save them money, I guess, early retirements, so to speak...


Yeah, that is odd


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Yeah, that is odd



It is pretty weird, come to think of it. I was gonna take a few classes just for fun (I have a BA in English), and was gonna take Italian, as I can take a few classes a semester free, as a benefit...but if I do, I'd also officially be a student, and have to present an immunization certificate.

On the plus side, at least in my book, they also don't do drug tests on anyone, except employees who operate campus buses, and such. Which I think is nice, as I feel such things are an invasion of privacy, unless you operate heavy machinery, or some or other 'sensitive' position (police, ambulance, pilot). If I had to pee in a cup, and have some lab go sniffin' about, it's not a place I'd wanna work, most likely.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> It is pretty weird, come to think of it. I was gonna take a few classes just for fun (I have a BA in English), and was gonna take Italian, as I can take a few classes a semester free, as a benefit...but if I do, I'd also officially be a student, and have to present an immunization certificate.
> 
> On the plus side, at least in my book, they also don't do drug tests on anyone, except employees who operate campus buses, and such. Which I think is nice, as I feel such things are an invasion of privacy, unless you operate heavy machinery, or some or other 'sensitive' position (police, ambulance, pilot). If I had to pee in a cup, and have some lab go sniffin' about, it's not a place I'd wanna work, most likely.


lets not forget about military on the drug test area


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Yay!! I’m back home, I hope I don’t spend too much time on FA >.>


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> lets not forget about military on the drug test area



Yep, agreed...that would make sense! Guess I have worked jobs that are pretty tame : )

I'd be the type to join the Peace Corps, am very afraid of guns, or ever having to use one, myself...not that I mind if folks find meaningful careers and hobbies, with firearms.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep, agreed...that would make sense! Guess I have worked jobs that are pretty tame : )
> 
> I'd be the type to join the Peace Corps, am very afraid of guns, or ever having to use one, myself...not that I mind if folks find meaningful careers and hobbies, with firearms.



Oh boy, immunization, drug test, military and guns 

I left that past behind XD


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep, agreed...that would make sense! Guess I have worked jobs that are pretty tame : )
> 
> I'd be the type to join the Peace Corps, am very afraid of guns, or ever having to use one, myself...not that I mind if folks find meaningful careers and hobbies, with firearms.


chances are i wont actually fire anything anyways


----------



## stimpy (Jan 23, 2018)

I just played the pokies (slot machine) for the first time. I came in with $20 and left with $50. XD XD XD


----------



## Loffi (Jan 23, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I just played the pokies (slot machine) for the first time. I came in with $20 and left with $50. XD XD XD



You always win the first time. But losing on those things sucks big time.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I just played the pokies (slot machine) for the first time. I came in with $20 and left with $50. XD XD XD



Those machines are rigged!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Meanwhile


----------



## Karatine (Jan 23, 2018)

heehee


----------



## stimpy (Jan 23, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Those machines are rigged!


I know that  I don't go in expecting to win. I play to have a good time if I win that's just a bonus


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Mabus said:


> And squeak


You got me!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> You got me!


at least he knows peoples. he's a people woofer


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> at least he knows peoples. he's a people woofer



A people woofer indeed!


----------



## Serin (Jan 23, 2018)

*pokes my head in and tiptoes around* *hides cookies and such* totally not doing suspicious things here...nope.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Serin said:


> *pokes my head in and tiptoes around* *hides cookies and such* totally not doing suspicious things here...nope.


*tacklesnugs the fox*


----------



## Serin (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *tacklesnugs the fox*


*is tacklesnugged* haaaii *snuggles* I don't know about you but unfortunately, I'm heading to bed. And hiding cookies. But that's our little secret, kay?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Serin said:


> *is tacklesnugged* haaaii *snuggles* I don't know about you but unfortunately, I'm heading to bed. And hiding cookies. But that's our little secret, kay?


*flops on* then I shall come too


----------



## Serin (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *flops on* then I shall come too


Lol. Okie *is flopped on* lets get this train rolling then.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


vhat


----------



## modfox (Jan 23, 2018)

Lol i swear there are alot of art leeches here on faf


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


XD


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 23, 2018)

modfox said:


> Lol i swear there are alot of art leeches here on faf



Ewww, art leeches.

Must be really slimy


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


There's a conspiracy theory that Alex Jones is actually comedian Bill Hicks, and that he faked his own death.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)

(I in no way support this person's politics, but this is still really funny)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 23, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> There's a conspiracy theory that Alex Jones is actually comedian Bill Hicks, and that he faked his own death.



I think Alex Jones IS a gay frog.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> (I in no way support this person's politics, but this is still really funny)


well then. lol


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> There's a conspiracy theory that Alex Jones is actually comedian Bill Hicks, and that he faked his own death.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


>



Guy's insane, lol.


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey, for once I'm getting back into learning random stuff without getting headaches :O just a shame it's late at night and I've got class tomorrow >.>


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 24, 2018)

I UNDERSTAND MATH NOW

It only took me an entire semester

Also my four year plan gave me a headache.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Hey, for once I'm getting back into learning random stuff without getting headaches :O just a shame it's late at night and I've got class tomorrow >.>


it's late and you have stuffs to do tomorrow? go to bed. tis important


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Hey, for once I'm getting back into learning random stuff without getting headaches :O just a shame it's late at night and I've got class tomorrow >.>



*Tucks Astusthefox in his crib*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 24, 2018)

When theres a huge time difference between you and the other kitten on the forum ;w;


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> it's late and you have stuffs to do tomorrow? go to bed. tis important



I'm a night owl, I do best when I'm up at night doing stuff ~



DashRaccoon said:


> *Tucks Astusthefox in his crib*



D: hey, I'll have you know I'm a slightly capable college student... who does fall out bed sometimes and could probably use rails >.>


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I'm a night owl, I do best when I'm up at night doing stuff ~
> 
> 
> 
> D: hey, I'll have you know I'm a slightly capable college student... who does fall out bed sometimes and could probably use rails >.>



I've never fallen out of bed before, despite hearing about it happening to others. And I move around a lot, so I'm a bit surprised honestly.


----------



## naeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Speaking of beds... Night all *runs away*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I'm a night owl, I do best when I'm up at night doing stuff ~
> 
> 
> 
> D: hey, I'll have you know I'm a slightly capable college student... who does fall out bed sometimes and could probably use rails >.>



*ruffles Astusthefox floofy hair*

Oh you silly fox. 

*builds a pillow fort around fox*

Now you won't fall out ^.^


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've never fallen out of bed before, despite hearing about it happening to others. And I move around a lot, so I'm a bit surprised honestly.


my brother claimed to fall out of the top bunk once. into the massive open bucket of k'nex right next to the bed. though, i quite doubt it as both bunks had rails, and the fall would've both been very noisy and left many many marks at the least


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've never fallen out of bed before, despite hearing about it happening to others. And I move around a lot, so I'm a bit surprised honestly.


I've fallen out of bed once when I was like 10 or 11. Don't suggest it,  pretty jarring to wake up to falling onto a night stand


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've never fallen out of bed before, despite hearing about it happening to others. And I move around a lot, so I'm a bit surprised honestly.



I have developed a slight issue recently when I have dreams I don't remember which way I was lying... and sometimes I'll turn off my bed... it only happens at school because the beds are really small >.>



DashRaccoon said:


> *ruffles Astusthefox floofy hair*
> 
> Oh you silly fox.
> 
> ...



A pillow fort sounds pretty awesome actually O.O


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

i havent fallen out of bed. but i did fall off on it. well. the side of it. first mri too


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I've fallen out of bed once when I was like 10 or 11. Don't suggest it,  pretty jarring to wake up to falling onto a night stand



My room is usually an atomic disaster site, would have been a bad idea for me to fall out of bed. At the first farm we lived at, when I was a younger teenager, I'd have power tools and antiques and legos all mixed up in my room because we didn't have a shop... yeah, would have been bad.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> my brother claimed to fall out of the top bunk once. into the massive open bucket of k'nex right next to the bed. though, i quite doubt it as both bunks had rails, and the fall would've both been very noisy and left many many marks at the least



Can you imagine falling out of the bed and onto Lego XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I have developed a slight issue recently when I have dreams I don't remember which way I was lying... and sometimes I'll turn off my bed... it only happens at school because the beds are really small >.>
> 
> 
> 
> A pillow fort sounds pretty awesome actually O.O



Beds at your school? What? Eta: Oh, dorms, duh...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Can you imagine falling out of the bed and onto Lego XD


oh my. think of the screams


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Beds at your school? What? Eta: Oh, dorms, duh...



Yeah I'm off at college right now :O I'm adulting so I can get a good job so I can not adult when I'm 65 :V


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah I'm off at college right now :O I'm adulting so I can get a good job so I can not adult when I'm 65 :V


yeah. adulting. the only thing that separates us adults and them kids are the batteries strapped to the sides of our nerf guns


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> yeah. adulting. the only thing that separates us adults and them kids are the batteries strapped to the sides of our nerf guns



XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah I'm off at college right now :O I'm adulting so I can get a good job so I can not adult when I'm 65 :V



I'm going to become rich and famous so I can stop adulting at age 35.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm going to become rich and famous so I can stop adulting at age 35.


but the effort that requires, though


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm going to become rich and famous so I can stop adulting at age 35.



Hey if I had a small loan of one million dollars I could retire right now :v and it wouldn't require 


Rystren said:


> but the effort that requires, though



Effort :v


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Hey if I had a small loan of one million dollars I could retire right now :v and it wouldn't require
> 
> 
> Effort :v


something tells me that wouldn't go particularly well


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Hey if I had a small loan of one million dollars I could retire right now :v and it wouldn't require
> 
> 
> Effort :v



Eeeek... that's a small loan?


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> something tells me that wouldn't go particularly well



It's actually really easy... you put all of it into stock market investments while living with someone for a year... using a diverse portfolio and good research you make an average of about a 5% return on your investment, 50k, and on top of that if you invest in dividend type stocks you get another 40k ish...

Also by a small loan I mean someone giving you money without having to return it ;p


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Eeeek... that's a small loan?



Trump said it was, so it must be true :V


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Trump said it was, so it must be true :V


I would like one small loan please


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

i should really turn off this music and actually get in bed like i told myself i would a few hours ago


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i should really turn off this music and actually get in bed like i told myself i would a few hours ago



good night


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> good night


then again. it is good stuff.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> then again. it is good stuff.



I'd actually turn off the lights go to bed, and then turn on my phone and end up here again


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I'd actually turn off the lights go to bed, and then turn on my phone and end up here again


How did you know


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I'd actually turn off the lights go to bed, and then turn on my phone and end up here again


Hey, that's exactly what I did XD


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> How did you know



Cause I do that all the time.

Just can't stay away from FA >.<


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Cause I do that all the time.
> 
> Just can't stay away from FA >.<


 So true


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Eeeek... that's a small loan?



Actually it kind of is these day. You could still start a respectable business with it, though.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Actually it kind of is these day. You could still start a respectable business with it, though.



Making fursuits XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I'd actually turn off the lights go to bed, and then turn on my phone and end up here again



I thought that was just me.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Making fursuits XD


Yes. 


BahgDaddy said:


> I thought that was just me.


Nope. Many of us. Apparently


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't think I've fallen out of bed... But I have woken up on the floor next to the bed. XP


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It's actually really easy... you put all of it into stock market investments while living with someone for a year... using a diverse portfolio and good research you make an average of about a 5% return on your investment, 50k, and on top of that if you invest in dividend type stocks you get another 40k ish...
> 
> Also by a small loan I mean someone giving you money without having to return it ;p



Only problem is the interest on the loan would probably be 4% or something, so... yeah.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> I don't think I've fallen out of bed... But I have woken up on the floor next to the bed. XP


Close enough,  Kat


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Only problem is the interest on the loan would probably be 4% or something, so... yeah.


Solution is to put it all into crypto then get bazzilion% return then 4% is no problem. /s


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Solution is to put it all into crypto then get bazzilion% return then 4% is no problem. /s



Yeah buying a million dollars in crypto would have pushed someone to Bill Gates level in like 5 years...


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

Well, I guess I should actually go to sleep cus I have more finals tommorow...urg today


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Well, I guess I should actually go to sleep cus I have more finals tommorow...urg today


Meh, good luck!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

*falls out of bed*

Good morning all.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *falls out of bed*
> 
> Good morning all.



Yes indeed, now good night.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Good night ya furries <3


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 24, 2018)

Good morning everyfur ^^


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Good morning everyfur ^^


Hai Kiara


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hai Kiara


Hai Blackburn! 


(I'm typing way too enthusiacticly for it to be five in the morning)


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi all!

I’m staying up late as penance for the sin for forgetting to do laundry earlier in the week & running out of clean clothes to wear.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Oh boy, forgot to do my homework over the last week, was finally gonna get on with it over lunch, aaaand I forgot all my notes, so I've had to email a quick lie to try and get some more time.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

This is not exactly what I expected...
EDIT: Wait it's not this


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Ok for now I give up this Kurwa Space Program, and being rival of NASA, and I just go playing STALKER


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Ok I don't give up beacuse I won't to conquer space


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn, conquering space with the aid of his trusty ARP Odyssey synthesizer;


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Polska może w KOSMOS


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Only problem is the interest on the loan would probably be 4% or something, so... yeah.



We're assuming I can get the money from a rich family member as a gift ;p after all it is just a small loan


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

And here's earlier, last vehicle of Mariusz Project


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

Man, just finished my Spanish final and there is no chance in hell I made above a 70 on it. The teacher had 40 of the 90 questions on the test about a story we read in class, first quarter. 

My only chance to make a C in this dame class is if the teacher curves the grade and the stupid NATIVE SPEAKER in the SPANISH 2 CLASS does not blow that curve.

What makes all this more agervating is how much I studied for this final...It just happened that I studied the wrong stuff.


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Man, just finished my Spanish final and there is no chance in hell I made above a 70 on it. The teacher had 40 of the 90 questions on the test about a story we read in class, first quarter.
> 
> My only chance to make a C in this dame class is if the teacher curves the grade and the stupid NATIVE SPEAKER in the SPANISH 2 CLASS does not blow that curve.
> 
> What makes all this more agervating is how much I studied for this final...It just happened that I studied the wrong stuff.



Ay dios mio, de veras? Esa maestra es muy estúpido, ella necesita comprender que hay estudiantes en su clase quien son hispanohablantes y saben como hablar en español con fluencia. Cuando los otro estudiantes nunca hablan en español!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

yep. too lazy


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ay dios mio, de veras? Esa maestra es muy estúpido, ella necesita comprender que hay estudiantes en su clase quien son hispanohablantes y saben como hablar en español con fluencia. Cuando los otro estudiantes nunca hablan en español!



Si, la maestra sabe de la estudiante con español fluencia. So hopefully she will leave her out of the curve. Otherwise everyone else will get a bad grade on the final


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Si, la maestra sabe de la estudiante con español fluencia. So hopefully she will leave her out of the curve. Otherwise everyone else will get a bad grade on the final



Oh she does know? Ehhhh still that student shouldn't be allowed in the class


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Oh she does know? Ehhhh still that student shouldn't be allowed in the class


To be fair it is not really her fault, my state requires two foreign language credits and the only other language offered at my school is French and theres only one French teacher. So it is hard to fit into ones schedule sometimes.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> To be fair it is not really her fault, my state requires two foreign language credits and the only other language offered at my school is French and theres only one French teacher. So it is hard to fit into ones schedule sometimes.


yay for state requirements..


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> To be fair it is not really her fault, my state requires two foreign language credits and the only other language offered at my school is French and theres only one French teacher. So it is hard to fit into ones schedule sometimes.



Please :v at my school they didn't care, as a native speaker you needed to take Spanish IV AP and Spanish V and weren't allowed to take anything else, unless you wanted to risk going into a single teacher class and possibly not be able to fit the next semesters class into your schedule


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

Good news is that I'm going to pass regardless of what grade I make on the final. The only thing up in the air for me is whether I get a D (which would completely rekt my GPA because it is not an honors class) or a C in the class. I have already been accepted into my 1st choice college so I don't guess it would really be that big a deal.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Please :v at my school they didn't care, as a native speaker you needed to take Spanish IV AP and Spanish V and weren't allowed to take anything else, unless you wanted to risk going into a single teacher class and possibly not be able to fit the next semesters class into your schedule


Yhea, that makes a lot more sense than having native speakers in lower spanish classes.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> View attachment 26933
> heehee



Is it sad if i read that as “crisp woofers”? XD



Rystren said:


> at least he knows peoples. he's a people woofer





aloveablebunny said:


> A people woofer indeed!




*boops your snoots*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Is it sad if i read that as “crisp woofers”? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD "crisp woofers"


*booops*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

meanwhile, i nom on reeces cups


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

Well, good news the teacher just finished grading mine and I made a 76, so I got a C in the class.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Ok, I've constructed a rocket that can achieve moon, in the first flight I've done a little mistake in calculations, but now... I have my tea and this time I'll land on this moon kurwa


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok, I've constructed a rocket that can achieve moon, in the first flight I've done a little mistake in calculations, but now... I have my tea and this time I'll land on this moon kurwa


clearly, it needs more explosion behind it


----------



## naeon (Jan 24, 2018)

+100 emotions today. Not sure that I like this.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> clearly, it needs more explosion behind it


More engines is the solution


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Remember more is more


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> More engines is the solution


best way to achieve orbit. literally set off nuke below rocket.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Well, good news the teacher just finished grading mine and I made a 76, so I got a C in the class.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Congrats, and no worries on the venting.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Ok... I've crashed on the moon beacuse I skipped to much time... but close enough eehh?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> best way to achieve orbit. literally set off nuke below rocket.



Best solution for mass exodus 
“F*ck yo planet, I’m out!”


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Best solution for mass exodus
> “F*ck yo planet, I’m out!”


lol


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> best way to achieve orbit. literally set off nuke below rocket.



:O

That’s how you destroy the engines


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> :O
> 
> That’s how you destroy the engines


not exactly


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> not exactly



Controlled explosion should only take place inside the combustion chamber. 

This ain’t rocket science


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 24, 2018)

Well, yeah, cause the nuke would be the engine.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Controlled explosion should only take place inside the combustion chamber.
> 
> This ain’t rocket science


exactly. a controlled nuclear detonation


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 24, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Is it sad if i read that as “crisp woofers”? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*boops YOUR snoot* owo


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Midday munchies are haunting me again!


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And here's earlier, last vehicle of Mariusz Project


THATS NOT HOW YOU DO IT! nOOOh leT Me DOO IT!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> THATS NOT HOW YOU DO IT! nOOOh leT Me DOO IT!


this cant possibly go wrong.
*less than five seconds later*
EVERYTHING'S GONE WRONG!


----------



## Mabus (Jan 24, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *boops YOUR snoot* owo



*Flops* 




 



Karatine said:


> Midday munchies are haunting me again!


*gives foods to the cat*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *Flops*
> 
> View attachment 26969
> 
> ...


:0
.0.
0:
*throws food in the air and plays with it before eating*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> :0
> .0.
> 0:
> *throws food in the air and plays with it before eating*


happy Kat


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> THATS NOT HOW YOU DO IT! nOOOh leT Me DOO IT!





Rystren said:


> this cant possibly go wrong.
> *less than five seconds later*
> EVERYTHING'S GONE WRONG!


Don't worry next space programs were better...


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> this cant possibly go wrong.
> *less than five seconds later*
> EVERYTHING'S GONE WRONG!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> happy Kat


It would make me happy tho ;-;


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 24, 2018)

On a side note, I've always disagreed with the idea of reusable rockets- they put out so much power and vibration, I don't understand how it the thing wouldn't be over-stressed . Plus you still have to have enough fuel to bring it back. I prefer the 'big dumb booster' approach.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> On a side note, I've always disagreed with the idea of reusable rockets- they put out so much power and vibration, I don't understand how it the thing wouldn't be over-stressed . Plus you still have to have enough fuel to bring it back. I prefer the 'big dumb booster' approach.



However, with the amount of debris in the atmosphere, that's becoming much less of an option.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 24, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> However, with the amount of debris in the atmosphere, that's becoming much less of an option.


I thought it de-spawned like on ksp?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> I thought it de-spawned like on ksp?



No, that's just the Martians stealing our stuff, as per usual.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ay dios mio, de ver*dad*? Esa maestra es muy estúpid*a*, ella *tiene que* comprender que hay estudiantes en su clase quien*es* son hispanohablantes y saben como hablar en español con fluencia. *Mientras* los otro*s* estudiantes nunca hablan en español!


Sorry, given the context of why you posted that I just couldn't resist  9/10!!

Although some of those amendments might just be a European Spanish/American Spanish thing.  I was amazed when I went to Mexico how many words they used differently.


----------



## naeon (Jan 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello


Hai!


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 24, 2018)

I wish I could have done the study abroad thing, and gone to mexico.
I really miss my Spanish teachers from college. You know you got a keeper when she describes herself as "a big angry Cuban lesbian" in class, then makes you sing Tejano pop songs.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2063932330314365


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sorry, given the context of why you posted that I just couldn't resist  9/10!!
> 
> Although some of those amendments might just be a European Spanish/American Spanish thing.  I was amazed when I went to Mexico how many words they used differently.



Yeah I use an Argentinian dialect which was taught in school  I mixed that with a dialect of Mexican street Spanish that I learned while talking to a friend so my Spanish is seriously messed up :v 

But hey when I went to Peru they understood and didn't try to kill me, so I guess it's okay


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> But hey when I went to Peru they understood and didn't try to kill me, so I guess it's okay


Both of those are good things


----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow, my old, lazy Manx cat finally got the mouse, that's been scampering about the kitchen! And brought him to me last night...more or less intact. He's almost 17, too. Took him a few weeks, but he managed to spring into action! I hadn't the heart to set a trap, but I figure if the cat got him, it was just instinct.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Finally I've landed on the moon, but returning on the earth.... Nu kurwa...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

I have to take a foreign language as well for my college. I'm like... I'm English! I don't gotta learn no other language, cause English is supreme! Muahaha...


----------



## naeon (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have to take a foreign language as well for my college. I'm like... I'm English! I don't gotta learn no other language, cause English is supreme! Muahaha...


Is C++ considered foreign?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have to take a foreign language as well for my college. I'm like... I'm English! I don't gotta learn no other language, cause English is supreme! Muahaha...


Take Polish, simple, around 1000 hours and you will speak fluently


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

naeon said:


> Is C++ considered foreign?



That should definitely be considered a foreign language. 

For that matter, maybe furry lingo should also be considered a foreign language.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That should definitely be considered a foreign language.
> 
> For that matter, maybe furry lingo should also be considered a foreign language.



PAWSOME !


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>



Considering your polish pedigree, I would say this is a distinct possibility. Poland builds great planes.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have to take a foreign language as well for my college. I'm like... I'm English! I don't gotta learn no other language, cause English is supreme! Muahaha...


Go with High Valyrian.  It'll come in useful with all the dragons round here.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

Mark E Smith died


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah, I've got BBC 6 Music on, and his old bandmate Marc Riley was presenting live and had to confirm it.  Sounds like he's having a hard time of it.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Mark E Smith died





Massan Otter said:


> Yeah, I've got BBC 6 Music on, and his old bandmate Marc Riley was presenting live and had to confirm it.  Sounds like he's having a hard time of it.



Ah, just saw this...got to see the Fall a few times, amazing band...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> On a side note, I've always disagreed with the idea of reusable rockets- they put out so much power and vibration, I don't understand how it the thing wouldn't be over-stressed . Plus you still have to have enough fuel to bring it back. I prefer the 'big dumb booster' approach.


There are certsinly advantages to the big dumb booster approach.  But the biggest disadvantage is that you never get the cost per kilo to orbit low enough to enable colonization. Reusable rockets that can land, refuel and relaunch like an aircraft are likely a pipe dream for many decades to come but rapid recertification and relaunch taking only a few days is likely possible in the near future.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, just saw this...got to see the Fall a few times, amazing band...


Every time with a different line up no doubt.  I never saw them live, but back in my school days they were a mainstay on the radio.  I know they carried on WAY past that point, but that's how I'll remember them.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

My Reaction:


----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Every time with a different line up no doubt.  I never saw them live, but back in my school days they were a mainstay on the radio.  I know they carried on WAY past that point, but that's how I'll remember them.



You had much better radio, there!

Let's see, saw then about 1995, I think, in DC. And then, about 10 years later. Smith had just taken a fall (bad pun) down a flight of stairs, and had to play, sitting down, but will still a good show, at a little place a few blocks away, in Baltimore. Played a lot more early material at the later show; though the 1995 one was very tight, and they did a good mix of things. Well, gonna miss him. He such an odd voice...almost reminded me a bit of a sarcastic, more caustic British version of The Millionaire, from Gilligan's Island : P 

Amazing vocal style.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> My Reaction:




I actually can't watch that all the way through.  Somebody needs to slap that boy with an atlas.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I actually can't watch that all the way through.  Somebody needs to slap that boy with an atlas.


I understand that he's from Australia.. so he can don't know Liechtenstein or smaller countries, but France? Really? Ukraine? He wanted to pick Germany when he had to choose Poland...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> You had much better radio, there!


Still do really.  The BBC is pretty damn good on the radio front.  


> Let's see, saw then about 1995, I think, in DC. And then, about 10 years later. Smith had just taken a fall (bad pun) down a flight of stairs, and had to play, sitting down, but will still a good show, at a little place a few blocks away, in Baltimore. Played a lot more early material at the later show; though the 1995 one was very tight, and they did a good mix of things. Well, gonna miss him. He such an odd voice...almost reminded me a bit of a sarcastic, more caustic British version of The Millionaire, from Gilligan's Island : P
> 
> Amazing vocal style.


Definitely unique too.  One of those voices you knew exactly who you were listening to.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Considering your polish pedigree, I would say this is a distinct possibility. Poland builds great planes.



Is that a real plane?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I understand that he's from Australia.. so he can don't know Liechtenstein or smaller countries, but France? Really? Ukraine? He wanted to pick Germany when he had to choose Poland...


And then he posts his ignorance on Youtube for the entire world to see.

*cringe*

Have to hope he gets millions of views and at least makes some money out of it.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

This Otter is really bored...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Videos like this give me a reason to live


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> This Otter is really bored...


Hahaha.  That's seriously cute.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

............


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

.............................


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

That moment when you're stalking an artists art queue to see if your commission moved up... and you keep refreshing it every like 10 seconds hoping to see something changed >.>


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> That moment when you're stalking an artists art queue to see if your commission moved up... and you keep refreshing it every like 10 seconds hoping to see something changed >.>


i feel like i basically do this with my mate


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i feel like i basically do this with my mate



Sammmmmmmeeeee


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

meanwhile


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

*bleps*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *bleps*


*boops the Kat*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *boops the Kat*


Haii Ry
*bips baps bops*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

*beps bups byps*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

*bippity bappity, give me more boopity*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *bippity bappity, give me more boopity*


*gibs boopity*


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Gahhhhh someone take my shift >.> I don't want to work >.>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Gahhhhh someone take my shift >.> I don't want to work >.>


What's your job?


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> What's your job?


I'm a sales associate at a pet store


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I'm a sales associate at a pet store


Maybe I could but I'm falling asleep now and we're on different continents


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Good night


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

nighty night


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Wahhhh someone work for me ;-; or at least go to class for me tomorrow >.>


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I'm a sales associate at a pet store



Awww... you get to see many adorable animals


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Awww... you get to see many adorable animals



Just cats up for adoption  I'd link a picture but my phone won't let me >.>


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Just cats up for adoption  I'd link a picture but my phone won't let me >.>



*purrr* ^.^


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

what did i miss?


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> what did i miss?



This!

*boops the snoot*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> This!
> 
> *boops the snoot*


=O *flops backwards*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> =O *flops backwards*



*catches kitsune before he hits the floor*

And...

*boop*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *catches kitsune before he hits the floor*
> 
> And...
> 
> *boop*


*boops back*


----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Just (foxes) up for adoption  I'd link a picture but my phone won't let me >.>



Wait, did I hear Astus is up for adoption : P


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wait, did I hear Astus is up for adoption : P


"foxes up for adoption" i would be at that shop so fast


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> "foxes up for adoption" i would be at that shop so fast



Maybe you might find one with blue hair >.>


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Maybe you might find one with blue hair >.>


i found one with purple hair. lol


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i found one with purple hair. lol



Oh no, that would be so adorable <3


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh no, that would be so adorable <3


she gets a lot of snuggles


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> she gets a lot of snuggles



>_<

Much jelly


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> >_<
> 
> Much jelly


what kind


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> what kind



The really sweet kind :3


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> The really sweet kind :3


ah, yes. the best kind


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

*rolls*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *rolls*


*follows the rolling Kat, booping him as he goes*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *follows the rolling Kat, booping him as he goes*


tenkuu, i am very bored


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> tenkuu, i am very bored


hello board


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> View attachment 26983


IT'S PLANK!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

lol


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

*boops all the snoots*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

*boops kitsune..*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

meh


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

Your souls are all mine! >=D

*steals all souls* :O


----------



## Mystery117 (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Your souls are all mine! >=D
> 
> *steals all souls* :O


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *boops kitsune..*


*boops the Kat*


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 24, 2018)

Just came back from the doctor's office from my annual physical exam.  I knew for a long time that I would be going in for it today, I just was not expecting a shot while I was there >.< Gah!  

It actually didn't hurt as much as I remembered shots hurting, and I barely even felt nauseous afterwards.  I don't think I've had a shot since at least three or four years ago when I got my tetanus shot, though, so my memory is probably bad.  The shot was only the third worst thing at the exam though.

The second worst thing was when the doctor had to look at my testes  because I am ticklish and also it just feels weird having someone else look and feel my genitals. *sigh* However, the worst part was when he had to use nitrogen oxide to burn off two warts, one on the my metacarpo-phalangeal joint _(the joint right below your thumbprint)_ and the other on my lower leg.

First he had me shave the hair around the wart on my leg, so I'm going to have a bald spot on my leg until it grows back.  Looks like I won't be wearing shorts for the next few weeks .  But when he actually burned them off... oh my heck the pain.  Imagine someone taking a sewing needle, coating it in acid, shoving it through your skin, then pulling it out, coating it with acid again and repeating it 10 times.  Then 1000 wasps come in and sting you at the same time in the same spot.  That's what it felt like.  It just got worse and worse as it went on.  And since I had just shaved--I have never shaved my legs before, mind you--my legs were tender and that did not help.  It was, without a doubt, the most painful thing in my life.

To top things off, sometimes if I'm in a really painful situation, I'll instinctively flex my foot forward and backward as far as I can to distract myself from the pain.  So the entire time he was operating, I was wincing, eyes closed and mouth open, while involuntarily kicking him and struggling to find a time where the pain would stop so I could take a breath.  At the time I wished I had just not said anything about it and just dealt with it; the warts weren't even super big.  Though, now I am glad they are off.

Anyway, in other news, I took my American Sign Language and Biology final today.  I don't think I did _super_ well on either of them, but it doesn't matter because I could take a 0 on my ASL final and maintain an A, and I only need a 56/100 on my biology final to maintain an A, so even if I didn't do very good on them, I did good enough.

I also have my Chemistry final tomorrow.  I have an A in that class as well, but it's a low A so I'll actually have to do well on the final in order to keep the A, and I have a feeling I won't do very well because my Chem teacher always makes *impossible* tests.  Then on Friday I have to perform a rap in front of my History class.  It won't be hard, but it's gonna be cringy-AF, lol.  Message me if you're interested in reading the lyrics... I'm pretty proud of what I came up with.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

wow 
sorry about your leg. was big day it seems


Rystren said:


> *boops the Kat*


*paws face*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

My oh my,  sounds like a day


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Your souls are all mine! >=D
> 
> *steals all souls* :O


as long as a furry has it i guess im okay xP


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> as long as a furry has it i guess im okay xP


And if I had it?


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> And if I had it?


Even better then.
Just dont get any funny ideas, Fluff.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Even better then.
> Just dont get any funny ideas, Fluff.


*gets hilarious ideas*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *gets hilarious ideas*


;-;
i just wanted to talk with furs and all I get is my eternal soul stolen and played with.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> ;-;
> i just wanted to talk with furs and all I get is my eternal soul stolen and played with.


Who said anything about playing with it? Souls are serious business. It'll just be invested.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Who said anything about playing with it? Souls are serious business. It'll just be invested.


Awe. but it got stolen!
Some "legitimate" business this is.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Awe. but it got stolen!
> Some "legitimate" business this is.


You say stolen. But it is invested. Gaining us more souls


----------



## naeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Just cats up for adoption  I'd link a picture but my phone won't let me >.>


I could never do that, I would want to spend my entire day with all of the kitteh's


----------



## Karatine (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> You say stolen. But it is invested. Gaining us more souls


Right..........
This is like if Dark Souls was a business sim...


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> You say stolen. But it is invested. Gaining us more souls


Shoutout to Clicker Heroes


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 24, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> the worst part was when he had to use nitrogen oxide to burn off two warts


I had a wart on to bottom of my right foot near my big toe that I had to get burned off 3 separate times then It still didn't go away. So then they wanted to stick a needle in it and inject with some kind of anti wart liquid thing that kills the wart to try to get rid of it that way which I did not want to do. So I just left it there and it went away after a year. The Nitrogen oxide burns like hell though, could not imagine having that sprayed on my lower leg sounds horrible.


----------



## Astus (Jan 24, 2018)

naeon said:


> I could never do that, I would want to spend my entire day with all of the kitteh's



That's the difficulty working there ;p I think of it like... that if you get the work done you can play with the kittens soooooo.... it helps


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 25, 2018)

SpongeBob got real.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2018)

Nerds


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> SpongeBob got real.


I cant believe it is that thing, I saw that at the Asheboro, NC zoo when I was like 11ish maybe I was younger don't really remember that well.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 25, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I cant believe it is that thing, I saw that at the Asheboro, NC zoo when I was like 11ish maybe I was younger don't really remember that well.


Imagine watching it with VR, I got motion sickness just from watching it normally.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 25, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Imagine watching it with VR, I got motion sickness just from watching it normally.


Yeah it was originally shown in theaters with like fog machines, bubble machines, moving chairs stuff like that.  It is the worlds crappiest attempt at 3d too because it was made in 2005, so everyone gets motion sick add that in with moving chairs double motion sickness.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 25, 2018)

But now with the power of VR triple motion sickness


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Lel, it doesn't work like this


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


The Anti-Stress Petting Fur Ball


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 25, 2018)

Reminds me of this little chap.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Reminds me of this little chap.



Human! Let me consume your fingers!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

For me it's weird that @WereWOLFovna doesn't say anything and only posts pictures


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm conflicted asf

yay


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 25, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Thats not even a mouse though XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 25, 2018)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 25, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Good morning everyone!


Good morning


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 25, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Good morning everyone!


Morning!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 25, 2018)

I need to go get on the bus but its too cold >_<

Alabama needs to Alabama better.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Nuuuuuu the snow has melted today


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I need to go get on the bus but its too cold >_<
> 
> Alabama needs to Alabama better.



Yes it does.  I was scraping a nice layer of frost off my windows in Huntsville yesterday, and probably will again this morning.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 25, 2018)

A wonderful Good Morning to everyone


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

And good afternoon to everyfur


----------



## Astus (Jan 25, 2018)

Bleh, just woke up and now it's time to begin 7 straight hours of class >.>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

It's good to have winter holidays...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Mosin with scope, the best sniper rifle you can have in STALKER


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

when the appointment you have in the morning takes no time at all


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Good morning furries

I just can’t seem to get outta bed 

Soo... sleepy


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Good morning furries
> 
> I just can’t seem to get outta bed
> 
> Soo... sleepy


morning.
and i think i know why you are too sleepy. lol


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> For me it's weird that @WereWOLFovna doesn't say anything and only posts pictures



They're good pictures though!  There are probably more eccentric posting behaviours on here...


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> morning.
> and i think i know why you are too sleepy. lol



Oh? Really


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh? Really


yeah. something to do with twitter. lol


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Interesting...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

ok, so this girl asked if I was either an ass guy or boob guy, that question entirely changed my day, and i didn't want to answer the question. so I just got up and left.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ok, so this girl asked if I was either an ass guy or boob guy, that question entirely changed my day, and i didn't want to answer the question. so I just got up and left.


Have I missed something?


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ok, so this girl asked if I was either an ass guy or boob guy, that question entirely changed my day, and i didn't want to answer the question. so I just got up and left.



Ass guy


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ok, so this girl asked if I was either an ass guy or boob guy, that question entirely changed my day, and i didn't want to answer the question. so I just got up and left.


i wouldn't even know how to answer. probably because i dont look for either


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i wouldn't even know how to answer. probably because i dont look for either


Ok so you're that option...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok so you're that option...


what option?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> what option?


Well you know... There are other options than ass or boobs...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well you know... There are other options than ass or boobs...


like personality


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> like personality


Yeah like personality, good point


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> like personality



Fursonality >.>


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Fursonality >.>


even better


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Or for an example answwr for question "STALKER or Fallout?" if answer is "Fallout" it's ok, when she says "STALKER" it's okay, when both, even better


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

and if it is something else?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

You must give me an example


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

minesweeper


----------



## LatheranWolf (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> minesweeper


Not that game. That game traumatized my childhood.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

LatheranWolf said:


> Not that game. That game traumatized my childhood.


XD

Hexcells then


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

LatheranWolf said:


> Not that game. That game traumatized my childhood.



Stepped on a few mines I see


----------



## LatheranWolf (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Stepped on a few mines I see


All of them. The very first click every time. Oh how i envy those who got a second click.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> minesweeper


Good taste in games then we have...


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 25, 2018)

I actually growled the following phrase last night.

"I'll be damned if I let a robotic elephant drive me insane!!" 

Oh, Legend of Zelda... The things you do to me.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

it's so quiet


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

Ok, so for anyone to answer. Pc first person shooter or console first person shooter or both. remember anyone can answer. There are no wrong answers.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Ok, so for anyone to answer. Pc first person shooter or console first person shooter or both. remember anyone can answer. There are no wrong answers.


depends on who i am playing with and what i am playing. i go either way, though


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

May the schwartz be with you.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

sadly, i have the offbrand. found the ring in a cereal box


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

I see your schwartz is as big as mine. Lets see how well you... handle it


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 25, 2018)

I can speak, but through the translator as knowledge of English at me not at height. And pictures, they lighten the mood.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

true


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I can speak, but through the translator as knowledge of English at me not at height. And pictures, they lighten the mood.


Ohhh ok


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Ok, so for anyone to answer. Pc first person shooter or console first person shooter or both. remember anyone can answer. There are no wrong answers.



99% PC, the only console one I play is Halo 3 and up.


----------



## Serin (Jan 25, 2018)

*boops all and poofs* 
I have finally caught up to the chat >.>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

*is booped and surprised falls on back*
Nu blin...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Serin said:


> *boops all and poofs*
> I have finally caught up to the chat >.>


*tackles and boops all over*


----------



## Serin (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *is booped and surprised falls on back*
> Nu blin...


Are you okay? :0


Rystren said:


> *tackles and boops all over*


*is tackled and booped all over* haaaii *hugs and boops everywhere*


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 25, 2018)

Doing first aid for work...

This made me lol...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Serin said:


> Are you okay? :0


Probably yes


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

not enough nukes


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> not enough nukes


I've 23 nukes ready to launch <.<


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I've 23 nukes ready to launch <.<


you need more nukes.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> you need more nukes.


Well, You can never have too much nukes


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well, You can never have too much nukes


turn the planet into a dead astroid


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey everyone!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 25, 2018)

Getting good at my new job. Brushing off the rust and getting familiar with my friend GTAW welding again.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Getting good at my new job. Brushing off the rust and getting familiar with my friend GTAW welding again.
> View attachment 27008
> View attachment 27009


Good welds.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

at least i have an indea of who to go to for welding needs


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

I need to.learn how to weld.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

What's shakin everybody? Everyone having a good day so far?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's shakin everybody? Everyone having a good day so far?


Yup


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm one of those guys who can feed the filler rod with my thumb. So I've been getting good at doing continuous welds with GTAW, the only thing that stops me is my glove getting hot or me having the filler rod get to length of a cigarette.

Only twenty three and here I am. Only been welding aluminum since last week. Haven't welded anything in a year and a half! 

I'd say I'm doing good. Job pays well. Highest paying job I've held yet.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm one of those guys who can feed the filler rod with my thumb. So I've been getting good at doing continuous welds with GTAW, the only thing that stops me is my glove getting hot or me having the filler rod get to length of a cigarette.
> 
> Only twenty three and here I am. Only been welding aluminum since last week. Haven't welded anything in a year and a half!
> 
> I'd say I'm doing good. Job pays well. Highest paying job I've held yet.


Stick with it Brother! It's an art!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 25, 2018)

Too our welding. Protection was welded on the car.









And it did a box for the motorcycle accumulator


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Too our welding. Protection was welded on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this mask in the second image


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Getting good at my new job. Brushing off the rust and getting familiar with my friend GTAW welding again.
> View attachment 27008
> View attachment 27009


Nicely done


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's shakin everybody? Everyone having a good day so far?


Nearly back to normals!!!

(Apart from what feels like a serious drop in weight, anyway)


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I like this mask in the second image


there actually for a print with a leopard, but him it was a pity therefore it was necessary to paste over and add moustaches as at Basilio's cat)


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 25, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yes it does.  I was scraping a nice layer of frost off my windows in Huntsville yesterday, and probably will again this morning.


I have to wait 15-20 mins for my bus, and all I have are hoodies to keep me warm, so I freeze my ass off waiting there.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's shakin everybody? Everyone having a good day so far?


Yes! Que the Ice Cube or Nappy Roots because today is a freakin good day. Got to get out of the office and do some work outside in this beautiful weather. I love it. Life is good right now


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's shakin everybody? Everyone having a good day so far?


My day had its ups and downs
We had a lockdown during lunch, don't know what happened :/
I get custody of my bass clarinet today! (I share an instrument)

I'm working on an essay on the punic wars, anyone got some interesting facts I could throw in there?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Im being slack. I need to call the court. I hate talking to officials.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 25, 2018)

Here somewhere at a forum it is possible to write about open orders for suits? And that I haven't found something, only about drawings.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi all


----------



## Karatine (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi all


Hi, bunny! .o.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Hi, bunny! .o.


Hi there, new fur


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Hi, bunny! .o.


Oops, you're not terribly new, just new to me!


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

Yikes, it's been busy here at work, This must be international, "I have never been in a library Day", or something, given some of the questions.

Time out for a little food, here.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes, it's been busy here at work, This must be international, "I have never been in a library Day", or something, given some of the questions.
> 
> Time out for a little food, here.


Hiyo, Simo 

Food is good. Bunnies like food.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

I think I spend too much time on FA even while at work XD

That certainly makes the day go by so much quicker.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

Soy unperdor, I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?

Name the song.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Soy unperdor, I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
> 
> Name the song.



*eek*

I know this song.

Keep hearing it on the radio >.>


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

*Goes to see a Shinedown concert, realizes he has no one to go with him.* *cries*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oops, you're not terribly new, just new to me!


Ahah xD
Ees okay, I haven't hung around much lately.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *eek*
> 
> I know this song.
> 
> Keep hearing it on the radio >.>


u r getting close. Just keep going, you will get it eventually.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Soy unperdor, I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
> 
> Name the song.


Beck - Loser


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Ahah xD
> Ees okay, I haven't hung around much lately.


All good.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 25, 2018)

it is similar that my question will remain unnoticed (((((


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

We're going down, down in an earlier round, and sugar we're goin' down swingin', I'll be your number one with a bullet, a loaded gun complex cock it and pull it.

This should be easy. Well... not super easy.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> We're going down, down in an earlier round, and sugar we're goin' down swingin', I'll be your number one with a bullet, a loaded gun complex cock it and pull it.
> 
> This should be easy. Well... not super easy.



Fall Out Boy - Sugar We're Goin Down


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Beck - Loser


Ding ding ding, we have a winner. You get... A free hug. *hugs*, and you are super cool for knowing them, along with every one here.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> it is similar that my question will remain unnoticed (((((



Try here: forums.furaffinity.net: Fursuiting and Costuming


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Fall Out Boy - Sugar We're Goin Down


Omg, you are da best at this. *hugs*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Omg, you are da best at this. *hugs*


I know my 90s-00s alternative music


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Soy unperdor, I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
> 
> Name the song.


Beck


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Adulting sux.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Adulting sux.



 Agreed!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Agreed!


Howl you doin bunny?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl you doin bunny?


Had a rough night and morning, but doing better now. Still have yet to eat lunch though.....

How about you? Everyone finally kick the flu?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Had a rough night and morning, but doing better now. Still have yet to eat lunch though.....
> 
> How about you? Everyone finally kick the flu?


Yes. Finally. Bhutrflai got it twice in a row!She just went back to work today. I went back yesterday.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


You're snootplanting everywhere!! I bet your windows are a mess.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're snootplanting everywhere!! I bet your windows are a mess.


only on the computer


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. Finally. Bhutrflai got it twice in a row!She just went back to work today. I went back yesterday.


Twice!!! Poor thing. Give her a hug for me!


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hiyo, Simo
> 
> Food is good. Bunnies like food.



Hey, bunny-rabbit. Yep, had to just get fast food, not a great selection on campus, but held me over. One thing I have noted: Taco Bell needs an award for arranging the same 6 or 12 ingredients intro the biggest number of things that all sorta taste the same, but are shaped differently. Like Pokemon, the Taco Bell menu expands, but in a way, just kinda stays the same...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey, bunny-rabbit. Yep, had to just get fast food, not a great selection on campus, but held me over. One thing I have noted: Taco Bell needs an award for arranging the same 6 or 12 ingredients intro the biggest number of things that all sorta taste the same, but are shaped differently. Like Pokemon, the Taco Bell menu expands, but in a way, just kinda stays the same...


in short: Taco Bell. The Pokemon of fast food*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Twice!!! Poor thing. Give her a hug for me!


I will.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

do it


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 25, 2018)

*ring ring, ring ring*

beep


beep


beep

pppssshsshshshsshshshshshsh
beeeeeep boooooopppp bbaaawwwwwwpppp
beedum beedum beedum be
ppppshshhhshshshshshsshshshsh

------- connection established -------

  /`-.__                                 /\
  `. .  ~~--..__                   __..-' ,'
    `.`-.._     ~~---...___...---~~  _,~,/
      `-._ ~--..__             __..-~ _-~
           ~~-..__ ~~--.....--~~   _.-~
                 ~~--...___...--~~

88                                                                    
88                                                                    
88                                                                    
88,dPPYba,  ,adPPYYba, 8b,dPPYba,  ,adPPYYba, 8b,dPPYba,  ,adPPYYba,  
88P'    "8a ""     `Y8 88P'   `"8a ""     `Y8 88P'   `"8a ""     `Y8  
88       d8 ,adPPPPP88 88       88 ,adPPPPP88 88       88 ,adPPPPP88  
88b,   ,a8" 88,    ,88 88       88 88,    ,88 88       88 88,    ,88  
8Y"Ybbd8"'  `"8bbdP"Y8 88       88 `"8bbdP"Y8 88       88 `"8bbdP"Y8  


------- Fax Transmission Complete 1/1 --------

*click*


----------



## Jarren (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. Finally. Bhutrflai got it twice in a row!She just went back to work today. I went back yesterday.


How's she doing these days (apart from the flu)? Haven't seen her around in even longer than you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Jarren said:


> How's she doing these days (apart from the flu)? Haven't seen her around in even longer than you.


She's great! She just aint as....Furry as me.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She's great! She just aint as....Furry as me.


darn


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> darn


If she were we'd be dangerous! Take over the whole fandom!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She's great! She just aint as....Furry as me.


Not yet...


----------



## Jarren (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She's great! She just aint as....Furry as me.


lol, fair enough.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If she were we'd be dangerous! Take over the whole fandom!


I think that's still better than fandom taken over by skunks.. Yeah?


----------



## Jarren (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If she were we'd be dangerous! Take over the whole fandom!


To be fair, you two did hold the joint "most likes" on the forum for several months. Practically launched a hostile takeover of the place


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Not yet...


Fingers crossed! She still lurks a bunch.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Jarren said:


> To be fair, you two did hold the joint "most likes" on the forum for several months. Practically launched a hostile takeover of the place


We made an impression.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Fingers crossed! She still lurks a bunch.


<.< *hides in a bunker*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> <.< *hides in a bunker*


You can't hide from her. She's a big cat and would sniff you out.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 25, 2018)

I've been hanging out with my wife in the bedroom and, erm, doing pencil sketches of otters.  Accompanied by the radio and cups of tea.  Perhaps not the archetypal bedroom activity, but pleasant enough nonetheless.  
I think I've got his rough outline and face where I want it, but I'm going to put the pad down now until I've got better light.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've been hanging out with my wife in the bedroom and, erm, doing pencil sketches of otters.  Accompanied by the radio and cups of tea.  Perhaps not the archetypal bedroom activity, but pleasant enough nonetheless.
> I think I've got his rough outline and face where I want it, but I'm going to put the pad down now until I've got better light.


Top of the day Otter!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You can't hide from her. She's a big cat and would sniff you out.


Well, so I'm escaping to space
*Launches Mariusz 2.5*




Ehhh fuck it..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've been hanging out with my wife in the bedroom and, erm, doing pencil sketches of otters.  Accompanied by the radio and cups of tea.  Perhaps not the archetypal bedroom activity, but pleasant enough nonetheless.
> I think I've got his rough outline and face where I want it, but I'm going to put the pad down now until I've got better light.


Your name keeps reminding me of Animal House and the guy named Otter.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well, so I'm escaping to space
> *Launches Mariusz 2.5*
> 
> 
> ...


*waves at cat as rocket launches*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *waves at cat as rocket launches*


Unfornately in the end I'm not in the space as you can see...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Unfornately in the end I'm not in the space as you can see...


Oh well. Your a cat. You'll land on all fours.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

But I can escape with a plane
*Launches his plane*




Pashol na hui!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh well. Your a cat. You'll land on all fours.


How do cats do that anyways? Drop a wolf out of a tree and he is gonna tumble bad! And land on his head.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How do cats do that anyways? Drop a wolf out of a tree and he is gonna tumble bad! And land on his head.


Idk, nature


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

I smell a skunk.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I smell a skunk.


It's not very hard


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 25, 2018)

And dropped toast always lands buttered side down.  Combine the two, and you can harness the awesome power of the Buttered Cat Array.  
www.deepscience.com: Buttered Cat Array


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's not very hard


Lol!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I smell a skunk.


 Retreat! Retreat!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Retreat! Retreat!


STAHP *Takes his PKM*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Retreat! Retreat!


I knew it!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey, bunny-rabbit. Yep, had to just get fast food, not a great selection on campus, but held me over. One thing I have noted: Taco Bell needs an award for arranging the same 6 or 12 ingredients intro the biggest number of things that all sorta taste the same, but are shaped differently. Like Pokemon, the Taco Bell menu expands, but in a way, just kinda stays the same...



Bahaha!!! This wins! XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Bahaha!!! This wins! XD


Thats hilarious!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm so ready to go home. >_<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

My dogs act so big and tough, but they would just beat you with their tails and lick you to death!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

There is a biplane doing acrobatics in the sky overhead. What a nut!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm so ready to go home. >_<


So why you will not go home at this moment?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

All we do is work work work work work...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> All we do is work work work work work...


Well my dad has seasonal job and works only 3 months in a year...
My mother works all year, but from a time to time takes holidays and my parents have great time in Turkey... Egypt... Greece, sometimes they take us abroad too.. My family can't complain


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well my dad has seasonal job and works only 3 months in a year...
> My mother works all year, but from a time to time takes holidays and my parents have great time in Turkey... Egypt... Greece, sometimes they take us abroad too.. My family can't complain


Pawsome!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So why you will not go home at this moment?


Because my shift doesn't end for another hour and a half


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Because my shift doesn't end for another hour and a half


Boo.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Boo.


All good. It's a chill place to work. We are just in a lull period so there's not much busywork to to


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!


I'm really happy in the family I was born, my parents are happy marriage, they took me around Poland in every holidays, doing their best to help me, if I want to talk with them, they find a time for it, aaand I really can't complain, my parents can complain about me, beacuse I have problems with learning some things and sometimes I feel I dissapoint them, but my person is a different story...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm really happy in the family I was born, my parents are happy marriage, they took me around Poland in every holidays, doing their best to help me, if I want to talk with them, they find a time for it, aaand I really can't complain, my parents can complain about me, beacuse I have problems with learning some things and sometimes I feel I dissapoint them, but my person is a different story...


You sound like a great kid and I am sure your folks are proud of you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

I need to run. Later Furries!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Because my shift doesn't end for another hour and a half


Eeehh, Texas is not that far, from my place, around 12-16 hours and I can do this shift for you xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I need to run. Later Furries!


Bye Okami!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Eeehh, Texas is not that far, from my place, around 12-16 hours and I can do this shift for you xD


That's a long trip to work 2 hours xD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> That's a long trip to work 2 hours xD


Nehh, fair enough


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

*cries*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

It's beautiful


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm really crying


----------



## Mabus (Jan 25, 2018)

Finally got the firestation alarm tones download to my phone xD

*beeeeedoooooooo!*~


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm eating some ice cream with a *GIGANTIC SPOON *right now. This is an exhilarating experience.


----------



## Mabus (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's beautiful







owo


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

I was watching SW since I was 6 years, but I only cry after this fan made videos...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

I noticed that more I get older, I'm crying more


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes, it's been busy here at work, This must be international, "I have never been in a library Day", or something, given some of the questions.
> 
> Time out for a little food, here.


Was one of them "what's a book? How do I search it for information?"


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 25, 2018)

Got home. Things that suck about ten hour days are how exhausted you
Are. I swear it's the moment you get through the door you're on your face as your body just gives up.

My foot is cramped up hard core and my legs and arms feel tired. Gaaaaah.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

*bashes hole in wall with head*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

And this moment when he runs away...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *bashes hole in wall with head*


*repairs hole*

*covers all wallspace with super fluffy cushions as precaution*

I hope it's OK, whatever it is.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *repairs hole*
> 
> *covers all wallspace with super fluffy cushions as precaution*
> 
> I hope it's OK, whatever it is.


in short. garrys mod is broke


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

It's 1:03AM and after this crying I'm not sleepy


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes, it's been busy here at work, This must be international, "I have never been in a library Day", or something, given some of the questions.
> 
> Time out for a little food, here.




Wait, Simo, you work at a library?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

I want a hug


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I want a hug



*gives smol cousin a hug*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *gives smol cousin a hug*


Thanks *hugs back to big cousin*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## stimpy (Jan 25, 2018)

Happy Australia Day to all the Assie furs in here


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> in short. garrys mod is broke


Haha


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 25, 2018)

Good night everyfur


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Wait, Simo, you work at a library?



Yep! At a University.

Mild mannered library skunk by day...wild 'ol skunk by night : P


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 25, 2018)

Evening everyfur, sorry but I’m gonna skip the 100+ post backlog tonight


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep! At a University.
> 
> Mild mannered library skunk by day...wild 'ol skunk by night : P



Any good books to recommend?

I’m looking for something to read


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening everyfur, sorry but I’m gonna skip the 100+ post backlog tonight



Evenin' there. Yeah, it gets hard to follow! I'll read back a few pages, and reply to any mentions, mostly.


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Any good books to recommend?
> 
> I’m looking for something to read



Ah, you are in the right paws! I was also an English major : ) What genres do you like? Can you list three authors you like that are very different from each other? And this will give me some ideas.

Edit: Or, the authors can be similar.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Evenin' there. Yeah, it gets hard to follow! I'll read back a few pages, and reply to any mentions, mostly.





Simo said:


> Ah, you are in the right paws! I was also an English major : ) What genres do you like? Can you list three authors you like that are very different from each other? And this will give me some ideas.


Yeah...unless I have an alert I normally read everything but felt lazy tonight.

If you don’t mind giving me a suggestion, my books are getting ragged from my reading.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, you are in the right paws! I was also an English major : ) What genres do you like? Can you list three authors you like that are very different from each other? And this will give me some ideas.
> 
> Edit: Or, the authors can be similar.



Definitely enjoy sci-fi. But I don’t know authors.

I have 1984 but damn it is taking me a long time to read.

I have such bad priorities. XD


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah...unless I have an alert I normally read everything but felt lazy tonight.
> 
> If you don’t mind giving me a suggestion, my books are getting ragged from my reading.


 
OK, give me a genre or two you like, and a couple authors you've enjoyed!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Im reading old Star Wars novels.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> OK, give me a genre or two you like, and a couple authors you've enjoyed!


Thanks, genre would be Sci-fi and fantasy...for authors would say Weiss/Hickman and Anne McCaffrey


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Definitely enjoy sci-fi. But I don’t know authors.
> 
> I have 1984 but damn it is taking me a long time to read.
> 
> I have such bad priorities. XD




OK, I have some ideas! So, something perhaps dystopic...and though 1984 is an amazing work, the prose style isn't the most flowing, I've always thought.

1. 1Q84, by Haruki Murakami. I can't suggest this enough. It may seem long, but moves quickly. It sends shivers, is part sci-fi, part mystery, pure but hauntingly strange. 1Q84 - Wikipedia

2. The Futurological Congress, Stanisław Lem. Whoa. The world is vastly over-crowded, and a convention of experts is convened to solve things. Only an odd war/attack occurs: Odd 'love' bombs are dropped, that make people wanna, well...do things; hallucinogens are pumped into the water supply, it's very funny, things go crazy. A short, good read. Same author who did the book Solaris, on which the more weight film is based. The Futurological Congress - Wikipedia

3. Phillip K. Dick: Any of these short, lesser known works of his: Maze of Death; Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said; Ubik. All of them twist time, reality, and variously involve paranoia, humor, drugs that have never even been invented, corrupt corporations and government. A true master. Known for Bladerunner (AKA, Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?), but not really at all as good as these.

OK, hope that helps : ) Skunk workin' overtime : P


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> OK, I have some ideas! So, something perhaps dystopic...and though 1984 is an amazing work, the prose style isn't the most flowing, I've always thought.
> 
> 1. 1Q84, by Haruki Murakami. I can't suggest this enough. It may seem long, but moves quickly. It sends shivers, is part sci-fi, part mystery, pure but hauntingly strange. 1Q84 - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Omg, thanks Simo <3

I’ll go take a look at the books.

I want to get back to reading again.

*distracts skunk, takes a book and runs*


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Omg, thanks Simo <3
> 
> I’ll go take a look at the books.
> 
> ...



OK, I think these would be up your alley. Also, High Rise, by J. G. Ballard comes to mind....


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> OK, I think these would be up your alley. Also, High Rise, by J. G. Ballard comes to mind....



I just wrote them all down 

Will check em out when I pass the book store


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

*faceplants*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


*boops*


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Thanks, genre would be Sci-fi and fantasy...for authors would say Weiss/Hickman and Anne McCaffrey



OK, this is a tad bit harder, but I have some ideas! (more familiar with sci-fi than fantasy)

1. The River-world Series, by Philip José Farmer. Somehow, I think you'd find these compelling... Riverworld - Wikipedia

2. The Great God Pan and any short (horror/sci-fi) stories, by Arthur Machen. Probably the single biggest influence on H. P Lovecraft, and an author I've come to like even more. A bit earlier, but amazing reads. Arthur Machen - Wikipedia

3. Stepmother, by Robert Coover. I can't suggest this one enough. Takes all the tropes, images and myths off fantasy, and plays with them, in a bawdy, teasing, suspenseful way. About 70 pages, and it flies by. Magic gone wrong! Dark, but the best sort of darkness.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*



Oh, silly kit.

*puts on muzzle cage on kit*

There, now you won’t hurt your snoot


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I just wrote them all down
> 
> Will check em out when I pass the book store



OK! Some might be more easy to get via Amazon, or AbeBooks | Shop for Books, Art & Collectibles but I also like to buy local. Oh...and check out your local library!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> OK! Some might be more easy to get via Amazon, or AbeBooks | Shop for Books, Art & Collectibles but I also like to buy local. Oh...and check out your local library!



Thanks for the tip Simo


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Thanks for the tip Simo



No worries! My brain hurts a bit now, but I have Vodka and tonic, and tomorrow off : )


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> No worries! My brain hurts a bit now, but I have Vodka and tonic, and tomorrow off : )



I hope I didn’t cause that >.>

Hope you still have painkillers from the trip to the dentist.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *faceplants*


We need to take him to the neurologist. He falls down way to much.


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I hope I didn’t cause that >.>
> 
> Hope you still have painkillers from the trip to the dentist.



They were too stingy to give me any! But I'm fine, tooth was cracked, and infected, but is OK, now...crown next week, but that doesn't hurt, they just kinda fuse it on, I guess.



Magnavox said:


> We need to take him to the neurologist. He falls down way to much.



Yes! Call the men in white coats! 

Maybe Happy Hills Rest Home is the best place? : P


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

*passes out brownies*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> OK, this is a tad bit harder, but I have some ideas! (more familiar with sci-fi than fantasy)
> 
> 1. The River-world Series, by Philip José Farmer. Somehow, I think you'd find these compelling... Riverworld - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Thank you, I’ll look them up


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *passes out brownies*



*takes a brownie*

Thank you.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *takes a brownie*
> 
> Thank you.


You're most welcome ^_^


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *takes a brownie*
> 
> Thank you.



*eek*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep! At a University.
> 
> Mild mannered library skunk by day...wild 'ol skunk by night : P




Lol cool! I work in a public library


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *passes out brownies*




*noms brownie* thanks!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *noms brownie* thanks!


You're welcome miss Tigress


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Lol cool! I work in a public library



Oh, wow! We'll have to talk library stuff sometime : P I'm sure we both have some funny stories. We're on a large campus, but also open to the public, so you get a wide variety of people...to say the least!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, wow! We'll have to talk library stuff sometime : P I'm sure we both have some funny stories. We're on a large campus, but also open to the public, so you get a wide variety of people...to say the least!



Lol def!!


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *passes out brownies*


*noms*


----------



## Loffi (Jan 25, 2018)

That feel when you grab a bottle of wine because it has a frog on it and didn't even notice that it's double what you usually pay for wine.


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That feel when you grab a bottle of wine because it has a frog on it and didn't even notice that it's double what you usually pay for wine.



Was it Frog's Leap?

That is a nice vineyard! White or red?

Edit: Used to say: Ribbit! Printed on the cork.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Was it Frog's Leap?
> 
> That is a nice vineyard! White or red?
> 
> Edit: Used to say: Ribbit! Printed on the cork.



It's called Purple Toad and the winery is not too far from here, but far enough to where I wouldn't exactly call it local. It's good. I got a sweet red. It's sweet, but has a bit of a bitter after taste, so it's not sickly sweet. I'll def be buying again, but it's a lot more than the wine I usually get. We have so many fantastic local wineries. One is literally a 5 minute drive from here and they have wine slushies. Blessed.

Edit: I just realized that it's called Purple Toad, but they have a frog on the wine bottle. WTF


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

Stadt said:


> It's called Purple Toad and the winery is not too far from here, but far enough to where I wouldn't exactly call it local. It's good. I got a sweet red. It's sweet, but has a bit of a bitter after taste, so it's not sickly sweet. I'll def be buying again, but it's a lot more than the wine I usually get. We have so many fantastic local wineries. One is literally a 5 minute drive from here and they have wine slushies. Blessed.
> 
> Edit: I just realized that it's called Purple Toad, but they have a frog on the wine bottle. WTF



Ah, a new one to me! Another one to check out is Toad Hollow: Oddly, started by Robin Williams' brother! And pretty reasonable, still.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, a new one to me! Another one to check out is Toad Hollow: Oddly, started by Robin Williams' brother! And pretty reasonable, still.



Oh, that's very interesting! I'll have to see if I can find it!


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

Looks like this:







They do whites, and reds.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like un*croaked *Chardonnay.


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> More like un*croaked *Chardonnay.



That, too!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> *noms*


Hello Skunko :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)

Waaaaasssssssssuuuuuuuuupppppppp!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Waaaaasssssssssuuuuuuuuupppppppp!


air, a ceiling, another room, more air, another ceiling, more air, the roof, more air, the sky, more air, and space


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2018)

Rystren said:


> air, a ceiling, another room, more air, another ceiling, more air, the roof, more air, the sky, more air, and space


Are you a writer? You should be.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are you a writer? You should be.


too much effort


----------



## Loffi (Jan 26, 2018)

When your mom points out that your new boyfriend looks like your dad 

sdjaflajldjsfa;jdslkjlsdjflajlfdjladskjfljadslfjl


----------



## Loffi (Jan 26, 2018)

My entire life is a Freudian slip


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2018)

Stadt said:


> My entire life is a Freudian slip


 

He had good slips.

this is one


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

Stadt said:


> When your mom points out that your new boyfriend looks like your dad
> 
> sdjaflajldjsfa;jdslkjlsdjflajlfdjladskjfljadslfjl


Don’t worry.  We all turn into our parents eventually.  This just means you’ll be turning into your mother.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Don’t worry.  We all turn into our parents eventually.  This just means you’ll be turning into your mother.



Some people turn into their parents, but I turn into my grandparents, particularly my hippy granddad back in the 70's.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Some people turn into their parents, but I turn into my grandparents, particularly my hippy granddad back in the 70's.


I take after my paternal grandmother than I do my father. Thankfully, my son takes after me.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

And I'm partly my mother, partly my father, partly my grandparents, I'm hybrid of my family


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2018)

Well! Off to work!! Have fun yah silly Furries!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 26, 2018)

So, I have a guitar, thank god one of my friends gave me his old case. Now just to fix it.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 26, 2018)

*plays Smells Like Teen Spirit on guitar* *gets three free tickets to see Marilyn Manson from some stranger* YESSSSSS! free Manson tickets. Now, who to bring with me?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Some people turn into their parents, but I turn into my grandparents, particularly my hippy granddad back in the 70's.



By all accounts I'm closest to my grandfather on my mother's side, though I never met him.  He was a quiet guy with a silly sense of humour who liked to hide himself away and tinker with old radios.  I even look similar.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

*snootplants on ceiling*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 26, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants on ceiling*



Get down from the ceiling!

*pulls kits tail*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Get down from the ceiling!
> 
> *pulls kits tail*


*is pulled* what if i dont what to?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 26, 2018)

*sneaks into chat* >_>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *sneaks into chat* >_>


Blyat those western spies *Takes Mosin*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *sneaks into chat* >_>


*boops the sneaking bunny* hi there


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 26, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *boops the sneaking bunny* hi there


*boops back* well hello!


----------



## Astus (Jan 26, 2018)

Ohhh a bunny D:


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 26, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ohhh a bunny D:


You rang? :3


----------



## Astus (Jan 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> You rang? :3



Yes ^-^ I'd like a large number 2... but no pickles D:


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 26, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Yes ^-^ I'd like a large number 2... but no pickles D:


That will be $4.58... plus air shipping


----------



## Astus (Jan 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> That will be $4.58... plus air shipping



Ahhh D: I have no money ;-; can you ship it to me for free? ;-;


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ahhh D: I have no money ;-; can you ship it to me for free? ;-;


It's OK.  I can throw a large number 2 your way for free.

Us apes are quite famous for that sort of thing.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

that would take about six months


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It's OK.  I can throw a large number 2 your way for free.
> 
> Us apes are quite famous for that sort of thing.



With pickles?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> With pickles?


It'll definitely have green bits in it


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for that image.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Karatine (Jan 26, 2018)

*floofs*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 26, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *floofs*



*peeks out from garbage can and waves at @Karatine *


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2018)

*lands gracefully enough to crack cement*

Hi all. How is today going for everyone?


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 26, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands gracefully enough to crack cement*
> 
> Hi all. How is today going for everyone?



Hi >.>

I’m doing great !

I’m pretty sure the rest are too


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

*gets out from his IS-2* great


----------



## Karatine (Jan 26, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *peeks out from garbage can and waves at @Karatine *



*throws a handfull of floof in your direction*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 26, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *throws a handfull of floof in your direction*



*coughs and chokes on floof*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *coughs and chokes on floof*





Karatine said:


> *throws a handfull of floof in your direction*


*boops*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands gracefully enough to crack cement*
> 
> Hi all. How is today going for everyone?


*gets out mixing bucket and starts repairs*

Tired, medicated up, but otherwise good.  How's my big silvery dragon friend?


----------



## Karatine (Jan 26, 2018)

D:
*knits sweater of the floof*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *gets out mixing bucket and starts repairs*
> 
> Tired, medicated up, but otherwise good.  How's my big silvery dragon friend?



*starts scratching apes back*

Hope you feel better XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *starts scratching apes back*
> 
> Hope you feel better XD


Oooh, a grooming session   Thank you very much.

*reaches round and tickles raccoon*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *gets out mixing bucket and starts repairs*
> 
> Tired, medicated up, but otherwise good.  How's my big silvery dragon friend?


Doing well enough. Debugging AI misbehavior. Enemies are attempting to move while playing hit react animations after being shot and and are ending up in a broken state.  Debugging is not terribly exciting so I’m an a blah mood atm. 

I get to pick up my son tonite tho so there is that to look forward to!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Doing well enough. Debugging AI misbehavior. Enemies are attempting to move while playing hit react animations after being shot and and are ending up in a broken state.  Debugging is not terribly exciting so I’m an a blah mood atm.
> 
> I get to pick up my son tonite tho so there is that to look forward to!


You're debugging actual AI zombies though!!!  Not a bad way to finish the working week   Hope you and mini-you have a good weekend planned.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

*does a roll*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *does a roll*


*eats roll*

*asks for another*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *eats roll*
> 
> *asks for another*



*gasp*

You monster !!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

What the blin is going on...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *gasp*
> 
> You monster !!


im still here. lol


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 26, 2018)

*starts tapping apes belly*

are you in there Rystren?

*rests ear on belly*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You're debugging actual AI zombies though!!!  Not a bad way to finish the working week   Hope you and mini-you have a good weekend planned.


Saturday - lunch with my brother to celebrate his 2nd anniversary of being sober
Sunday - D&D. Werewolves attack Neverwinter


----------



## Karatine (Jan 26, 2018)

*plants a carrot*


----------



## Mabus (Jan 26, 2018)

*plants a woof*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *starts tapping apes belly*
> 
> are you in there Rystren?
> 
> *rests ear on belly*


*is eating chicken behind you* yeah


----------



## Karatine (Jan 26, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *plants a woof*


Pretty soon you'll have a whole field of woof! .o.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *starts tapping apes belly*
> 
> are you in there Rystren?
> 
> *rests ear on belly*


Haha.  I didn't vore Rystren.  He's not a leaf!! 

*hugs raccoon while he's down there*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

HAHA TODAY I CAN FIGHT IN ARMORED POLISH DIVISION IN ARMA 3 KURWA


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 26, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Saturday - lunch with my brother to celebrate his 2nd anniversary of being sober
> Sunday - D&D. Werewolves attack Neverwinter


Sounds ace 

(especially the D&D part )


----------



## Godsend_ (Jan 26, 2018)

.o.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

<.<


----------



## Karatine (Jan 26, 2018)

Godsend_ said:


> .o.


.O.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

OwO


----------



## Godsend_ (Jan 26, 2018)

o w o ;


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

*gulp*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

*does more roll*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 26, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *does more roll*


Thanks, I'm hungry :3
*noms*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

*Makes some blins*


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2018)

*dunks roll in tea*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *dunks roll in tea*



*dunks otter in tea*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

There are rumors that when in the night you'll go into bathroom and say to the mirror "Black Burn, Black Burn, Black Burn" your parents will wake up and say "what the fuck are you doing?"


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2018)

Watch out for the otter in your sink, rinsing the tea out of his fur.


----------



## Godsend_ (Jan 26, 2018)

There are theories that Godsend has an alternate persona that is game-famous on Need For Speed. 

The theories cannot be determined to be true or not, but many suggest the YT acc "Godsend_" might lead to some speculation between a connection between the two.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Godsend_ said:


> There are theories that Godsend has an alternate persona that is game-famous on Need For Speed.
> 
> The theories cannot be determined to be true or not, but many suggest the YT acc "Godsend_" might lead to some speculation between a connection between the two.


Interesting....


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 26, 2018)

I just found out that Slayer will be disbanding after they complete their final world tour. I'm glad I got to see them live in 2008.


----------



## Astus (Jan 26, 2018)

That face you make when you sell all your shares of a company, then they announce some brand new thing that drives their share price up >.>


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> That face you make when you sell all your shares of a company, then they announce some brand new thing that drives their share price up >.>


Nu kurwa...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

I feel weird, worse than a few days before...


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 26, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> That face you make when you sell all your shares of a company, then they announce some brand new thing that drives their share price up >.>



Or has a run up and you sold right before it for a little profit...

Me with Abcann last week


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

*Sees that person in his age is an artist, fursuit maker and dancer, and now thinks that he spends most of his time in front of computer* Nu kurwa...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2018)

*runs in and paw bumps everyone* Hiyah Furries!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

It's 1:31 AM and I'm still not sleeping, this is bad...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's 1:31 AM and I'm still not sleeping, this is bad...


You're young AND it's Friday!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2018)

Time to make some chicken carbonara. Bartolli!!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're young AND it's Friday!!!


It's saturnday here already, but nope, we still don't have flying cars in the future


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2018)

Ah, just made a very nice grilled cheese sandwich, Havarti and sharp cheddar, forgot how comforting these are. And some tomato soup. And had a can of ice cold Coca-Cola. It may not be gourmet night at Skunk Hollow, but it's cozy.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, just made a very nice grilled cheese sandwich, Havarti and sharp cheddar, forgot how comforting these are. And some tomato soup. And had a can of ice cold Coca-Cola. It may not be gourmet night at Skunk Hollow, but it's cozy.


sandvich


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Good night everyfur


----------



## Moka-Rose (Jan 26, 2018)

*waves to all the furs*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 26, 2018)

Rystren said:


> sandvich


Sand witch.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sand witch.


someone had some time. lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2018)

AWOOOOOO YO!!!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

hello again. lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOO YO!!!!



Ayo óÓÒò


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm stressed
Over the weekend we're supposed to learn a really hard peice of music


----------



## Moka-Rose (Jan 26, 2018)

*lurks*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

i see a lurker


----------



## Moka-Rose (Jan 26, 2018)

*waves and seems bored* I only lurk as I have nothing else to do...


----------



## Junkerfox (Jan 26, 2018)

*farts*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2018)

Junkerfox said:


> *farts*


*puts on gas mask*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 26, 2018)

hmmm... smelly...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 26, 2018)

This is some fucked up shit right here.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 26, 2018)

Junkerfox said:


> *farts*



Better him than me. 


On another note, I'm headed to the hospital, yet again.


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Better him than me.
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm headed to the hospital, yet again.



Oh, hope things are OK, there, and it's just a minor scent gland issue, Mr. Skunk.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, hope things are OK, there, and it's just a minor scent gland issue, Mr. Skunk.



Nah, I just went spontaneously deaf. Either it's linked to my recent ear infection, or I had a stroke or something.

Ain't life just full of surprises?!


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Nah, I just went spontaneously deaf. Either it's linked to my recent ear infection, or I had a stroke or something.
> 
> Ain't life just full of surprises?!



Wow, as in totally, or just very muted? Well, hopefully they can do something, here. Is it one ear, or both? Sure hope things turn out alright. 

But yeah, life is full of surprises, that's for sure.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wow, as in totally, or just very muted? Well, hopefully they can do something, here. Is it one ear, or both? Sure hope things turn out alright.
> 
> But yeah, life is full of surprises, that's for sure.



It's extremely muted from the left. Totally mute on the right.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 26, 2018)

Junkerfox said:


> *farts*


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> It's extremely muted from the left. Totally mute on the right.



Geez, that must be scary. Hope it comes back...I know there's been a lot of advances in this area. With me, it's my vision that's bad, 20/400 in one eye, thinning cornea...other is OK, one day, may have a cornea transplant. I joke that like a skunk, I have poor vision. But not sure of a skunk's hearing...just hope those ears turn out ok, there.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 27, 2018)

*pokes head in.... smells something funny.... leaves* nope.... nope nope nope....


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

*sniffs*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *sniffs*


mm, toasty


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Nah, I just went spontaneously deaf. Either it's linked to my recent ear infection, or I had a stroke or something.
> 
> Ain't life just full of surprises?!



Oh no, hope you're all right!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

as for now. boops for all. *boops*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey everyone 

*yells*

Marco...!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> *yells*
> 
> Marco...!


Polo!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> *yells*
> 
> Marco...!


... Polo!
*swims away*


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 27, 2018)

All hi, with you again, I red and impudent. What at you here? Bananas are?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Speed restrictions, the London commuters worst nightmare.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 27, 2018)

Sup, everyone


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 27, 2018)

Aargh, I have a long gig tonight on guitar and realised I have no spare E strings.  I rarely break them, but playing two sets without spares feels risky.  Going to have to get on the bike and go into town...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 27, 2018)

Ciao everyone from drizzly London.  I was going to go over to the zoo today to see all the fluffies (and get away from these four walls I’ve been staring at all week), but the weather has decided to make such a trip unwise.  So I might do some writing instead


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah, the weather is screwing with my plans too. Im in saturday school right now to make up attendence, but afterwards I was going to go skateboarding with some friends. It is raining now so we are going to have to get creative with what we are going to do now.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Morning everyfur.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning everyfur.


Good afternoon


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

*snootplants out of bed*


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 27, 2018)

Is it bad that I don't want John Frusciante to go back to the Chili peppers? I love his solo work, and his electronic work is pretty neat.


----------



## naeon (Jan 27, 2018)

*rolls over and goes back to sleep*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2018)

naeon said:


> *rolls over and goes back to sleep*


I so wish I could do the same!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 27, 2018)

RIP Vila 

www.bbc.co.uk: One of world's oldest gorillas dies


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey


Hi Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Okami


Hey bunny. How you doin?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

So this night at 3AM we are going to Zakopane


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello!  I've cycled into town, bought things and come back before it got too windy, washed the dog, and now I'd better put the internet down and cook some food.  Out gigging later too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So this night at 3AM we are going to Zakopane


Whats that?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Whats that?


Zakopane - Wikipedia
EDIT: mainly we go there for skiing


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> RIP Vila
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk: One of world's oldest gorillas dies


Sorry about your friend? Were you two close?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Zakopane - Wikipedia
> EDIT: mainly we go there for skiing


Wow! Have fun!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So this night at 3AM we are going to Zakopane


Bit of a trip that.  What's there, skiing?

EDIT : Yes, skiing.  Just saw your later post.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry about your friend? Were you two close?


Not many of us left


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Nehhh very small route...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Nehhh very small route...


Bit hard to get much further without leaving Poland though.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey bunny. How you doin?


I'm doing better, finally got to sleep in, and am in a better mood. It's a little gray and dreary outside, but that's okay.

How are you?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

*does a flop*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Bit hard to get much further without leaving Poland though.


Well I'm not complaining, I'm used to this route, it's not my first time in Zakopane, I know this city very good, I was hiking in Tatras first time when I was around 3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *does a flop*


*pets the kitsune*

Hi there, floppy kitsune!


----------



## Godsend_ (Jan 27, 2018)

.o. ?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm doing better, finally got to sleep in, and am in a better mood. It's a little gray and dreary outside, but that's okay.
> 
> How are you?


Busy. Going out tonight dressed like pirates!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Godsend_ said:


> .o. ?


Hello, stranger I've never talked to before >_>


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Busy. Going out tonight dressed like pirates!!


Woohoo!! What's the occasion (if any)?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *pets the kitsune*
> 
> Hi there, floppy kitsune!


oooo. petting


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> oooo. petting


Pets are nice ^w^


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Pets are nice ^w^


indeed


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> indeed


Are you letting your snoot heal from all the snootplanting you've been doing? xD


----------



## Godsend_ (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hello, stranger I've never talked to before >_>


yOu LiAr! >:V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Godsend_ said:


> yOu LiAr! >:V


SHHHHHHH. It's not like we're on like 4 of the same Discord servers, or something

xD


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Are you letting your snoot heal from all the snootplanting you've been doing? xD


no. i did that earlier


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Woohoo!! What's the occasion (if any)?


Its a yearly thing at this tavern in Atlanta. We are a part of The Nocturnal Pirates Of Atlanta.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> no. i did that earlier




*wraps you in layers of bubblewrap*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its a yearly thing at this tavern in Atlanta. We are a part of The Nocturnal Pirates Of Atlanta.


Very nice! I hope you two have fun!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *wraps you in layers of bubblewrap


Lol. He'll still faceplant.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Very nice! I hope you two have fun!


We shall drink RUM!!! ARRRRRRGH!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We shall drink RUM!!! ARRRRRRGH!!!


I have no rum here... only wine. Which.. isn't bad, ya know, but doesn't exactly mix well with coke...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I have no rum here... only wine. Which.. isn't bad, ya know, but doesn't exactly mix well with coke...


No. Not well at all. I drink beer. She's the rum drinker. But since becoming a pirate I have drank my fair share of rum.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> no. i did that earlier


Your snoot is probably swollen.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No. Not well at all. I drink beer. She's the rum drinker. But since becoming a pirate I have drank my fair share of rum.


I enjoy Kraken rum, maybe I should stop by and grab a bottle!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 27, 2018)

Afternoon everyone ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I enjoy Kraken rum, maybe I should stop by and grab a bottle!


That'd be a hoot!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Afternoon everyone ^^


Hiyah Dash!!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Dash!!



Hi Okami


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Afternoon everyone ^^


Hallo there!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hallo there!



Oh hello there >.>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi Simo!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That'd be a hoot!


It's quite delicious


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh hello there >.>


Your 'sona is adorable :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's quite delicious


See, pirates are very generous with their rum! They have gotten me tore up on a few occasions now!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 27, 2018)

Did open chat get moved to sticky?

Or maybe I've not been as observant


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> See, pirates are very generous with their rum! They have gotten me tore up on a few occasions now!


Oh I believe that, haha!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Did open chat get moved to sticky?
> 
> Or maybe I've not been as observant


It's been a sticky for some time now, I think


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Did open chat get moved to sticky?
> 
> Or maybe I've not been as observant


Idk. I dont think so because I always have many alerts.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Your snoot is probably swollen.


nope. its fine. lol


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Your 'sona is adorable :3



Why thank you @aloveablebunny 

So is your widdle bunny


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> nope. its fine. lol


Hello Rystren!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> nope. its fine. lol



You should have a flat snoot by now


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Why thank you @aloveablebunny
> 
> So is your widdle bunny


Thank you


----------



## Simo (Jan 27, 2018)

Greetings, fuzzy ones!

Back from running errands, sunny and 60 here, amazing day for January.

Picked up some groceries to make a fancy pasta dish, "Farfalle alla Puttanesca": Which is olive oil, into witch I add garlic, crushed red pepper and shallots, and cook at a low temp until the shallots are clear. Then, I add some crushed up whole tomatoes, black olives, artichoke hearts, capers and basil. Then, I toss this with the pasta, Farfalle are shaped like bow-ties. It's not at all a heavy red sauce, the tomatoes are just among the other ingredients, as opposed to one of the main ones. Oh, and then some parm on top, gotta have that! And, it doesn't take long to make...easily less than an hour.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Rystren!


hi okami



DashRaccoon said:


> You should have a flat snoot by now


it's quite sturdy, actually


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

Well guys and gals, I am gonna take a nap. I will let yall know how the pirate trip went. Later!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Greetings, fuzzy ones!
> 
> Back from running errands, sunny and 60 here, amazing day for January.
> 
> Picked up some groceries to make a fancy pasta dish, "Farfalle alla Puttanesca": Which is olive oil, into witch I add garlic, crushed red pepper and shallots, and cook at a low temp until the shallots are clear. Then, I add some crushed up whole tomatoes, black olives, artichoke hearts, capers and basil. Then, I toss this with the pasta, Farfalle are shaped like bow-ties. It's not at all a heavy red sauce, the tomatoes are just among the other ingredients, as opposed to one of the main ones. Oh, and then some parm on top, gotta have that! And, it doesn't take long to make...easily less than an hour.


Now I am hungry. Thanks!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> hi okami
> 
> 
> it's quite sturdy, actually


It has a roll cage built in!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Greetings, fuzzy ones!
> 
> Back from running errands, sunny and 60 here, amazing day for January.
> 
> Picked up some groceries to make a fancy pasta dish, "Farfalle alla Puttanesca": Which is olive oil, into witch I add garlic, crushed red pepper and shallots, and cook at a low temp until the shallots are clear. Then, I add some crushed up whole tomatoes, black olives, artichoke hearts, capers and basil. Then, I toss this with the pasta, Farfalle are shaped like bow-ties. It's not at all a heavy red sauce, the tomatoes are just among the other ingredients, as opposed to one of the main ones. Oh, and then some parm on top, gotta have that! And, it doesn't take long to make...easily less than an hour.


I'll be there for dinner!


----------



## Simo (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Now I am hungry. Thanks!



Aw! Well, if you were here, I'd offer ya some! I love to cook, for friends and company.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> hi okami
> 
> 
> it's quite sturdy, actually



Oink Oink


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well guys and gals, I am gonna take a nap. I will let yall know how the pirate trip went. Later!



Pirates? What did I miss :O


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well guys and gals, I am gonna take a nap. I will let yall know how the pirate trip went. Later!


See ya later, Okami!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm gonna hop off as well, binge on some shows and make some food. Have a good one, furs


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Greetings, fuzzy ones!
> 
> Back from running errands, sunny and 60 here, amazing day for January.
> 
> Picked up some groceries to make a fancy pasta dish, "Farfalle alla Puttanesca": Which is olive oil, into witch I add garlic, crushed red pepper and shallots, and cook at a low temp until the shallots are clear. Then, I add some crushed up whole tomatoes, black olives, artichoke hearts, capers and basil. Then, I toss this with the pasta, Farfalle are shaped like bow-ties. It's not at all a heavy red sauce, the tomatoes are just among the other ingredients, as opposed to one of the main ones. Oh, and then some parm on top, gotta have that! And, it doesn't take long to make...easily less than an hour.


Sounds particularly delicious


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 27, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>



*Jumps out of the way*

Hey watch it there! You almost killed me 

And you can't park here


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *Jumps out of the way*
> 
> Hey watch it there! You almost killed me
> 
> And you can't park here


dont worry. nobody means to hit you


----------



## Karatine (Jan 27, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


That's a very trucky looking... truck


----------



## naeon (Jan 27, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I so wish I could do the same!


I can't always, but I try to take advantage of it when I can.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

*continues to lurk...cause work*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *continues to lurk...cause work*


Spy!!!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *continues to lurk...cause work*


Lurking is the best *goes back to lurking*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Spy!!!



*hides inside a cardboard box*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *hides inside a cardboard box*


*jumps into box* ohh nice box you've got here


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *jumps into box* ohh nice box you've got here


*muffled by box* this normally works for Snake...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *muffled by box* this normally works for Snake...


But you're a wolf


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But you're a wolf


True...I'm also more of the "breach and clear" type than stealth...


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 27, 2018)

*sneaks in* One of my other fursonas is a wolf


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> True...I'm also more of the "breach and clear" type than stealth...


Fair enough, I guess..


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Fair enough, I guess..



Do you mind jumping off please, its cramped in here


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 27, 2018)

*shuffles around*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Do you mind jumping off please, its cramped in here


*jumps off*


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 27, 2018)

Aah, much better *gets comfortable*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *jumps off*


*gets out of box and stretches*

Thank you *pets and gives a cookie to Black Burn*


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 27, 2018)

*looks around* where did everyone go?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

*Gets into box*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> *looks around* where did everyone go?


Probably discord


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Probably discord



Yeah, it's probably snitched a lot of the activity here, which kind of sucks. Then again, maybe for the better, since there's only 1 active mod here right now.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Probably discord



True



Black Burn said:


> *Gets into box*



Hello!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Hello!


Hello there


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, it's probably snitched a lot of the activity here, which kind of sucks. Then again, maybe for the better, since there's only 1 active mod here right now.



Well, we have had some members offer to help...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well, we have had some members offer to help...



Yeah, I think the consensus is that we get kind of ignored here...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

I see that some real pizdyec is happening here


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Chrząszcz brzmi w trzcine w Szczebrzyszynie!!


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 27, 2018)

I just can't believe you still managed to make a mistake in this sentence


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> I just can't believe you still managed to make a mistake in this sentence


Kurwa I'm stupid *hides in bunker of shame*


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 27, 2018)

Hide deeper. I can still find you.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

*enters the last level fo the bunker of shame*


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 27, 2018)

You need to dig below mate


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> You need to dig below mate


Ok... *digs below bunker of shame*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

*curles up at the end of his tunnel of shame* good night everyone for around 2-3 hours...


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok... *digs below bunker of shame*


Not deep enogh.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Not deep enogh.


Well I can't any further...


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 27, 2018)

Is'n it slav's way to make impossible, possible?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

Im looking at FAF at the Waffle House.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oink Oink
> 
> 
> Pirates? What did I miss :O


Im a pirate!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Nice truck! Only thing I see wrong is that big FORD insignia!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

meanwhile


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> meanwhile


In the Hall of Justice


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> In the Hall of Justice


Batman is getting broken by Mr. Bean


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

*wakes up at the end of tunnel of shame* Waking up at 2:30 AM very blyatiful


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 27, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Nice Raptor! We've actually got an Auto thread that's pretty legit. You should post more pictures of it in there if you want 
forums.furaffinity.net: Anthros for Autos appreciation thread



SashaBengal said:


> Lurking is the best *goes back to lurking*


Yes it is


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2018)

*attempts a superhero landing, smacks head into the concrete*  

Ow!  That's harder than it looks!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *attempts a superhero landing, smacks head into the concrete*
> 
> Ow!  That's harder than it looks!


you didn't snootplant at the right angle


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *attempts a superhero landing, smacks head into the concrete*
> 
> Ow!  That's harder than it looks!


Hello there


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi all!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Hi all!


hi


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 27, 2018)

Yo, whats up!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *attempts a superhero landing, smacks head into the concrete*
> 
> Ow!  That's harder than it looks!


Heya...ice pack?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

4:32AM Fuck it I don't have to sleep, I'm just addicted to this, yeah addicted....


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 27, 2018)

Hmm, 3.30am.   I should sleep.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 27, 2018)

I need to find something to do to occupy myself. Just finished cleaning out my music playlist. Now I feel utterly and completely bored.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2018)

Not a whole lot.  My son's playing Shadow of War.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, 3.30am.   I should sleep.


Remember people are just addicted to sleep


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 27, 2018)

I think I am going try to work on my avi try to not make it look so cross-eyed lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> 4:32AM Fuck it I don't have to sleep, I'm just addicted to this, yeah addicted....


 
Sleep is sooo over rated. 

Honestly I sleep like 8-10 hours every night. Always have always will probably...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sleep is sooo over rated.
> 
> Honestly I sleep like 8-10 hours every night. Always have always will probably...


I stay up late normally so if I have regular school days I sleep around 7-8 hours beacuse I stay up late, only in weekends and holidays I sleep 8-10 hours, but sometimes I stay up even later and then...


----------



## Karatine (Jan 27, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I think I am going try to work on my avi try to not make it look so cross-eyed lol


I like it, it's adorable.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 27, 2018)

Good night everyfur


----------



## Rystren (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


night


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur



Haha, it's like 5 AM there right now, right?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


Nite!  Enjoy the dawn!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


Night


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Karatine (Jan 28, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*boops ya snoot*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

Karatine said:


> *boops ya snoot*


*boops the Kat*


----------



## Thymemint (Jan 28, 2018)

*pokes chat* hellooo!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, 3.30am.   I should sleep.


How did the gig go?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Thymemint said:


> *pokes chat* hellooo!


Hello there, I haven't seen you before


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Did you sleep??


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Did you sleep??


Yes, around 3 hours


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yes, around 3 hours


Go to bed & get more!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> How did the gig go?



It went OK, though it was a longer set than we usually do, so the trumpet and vocals were definitely feeling it by the end of the gig.  I'm fortunate playing guitar in that band - it's way less physically demanding.  I've gotten out of the habit of doing things that start after midnight though.  
Been dog-awakened, now back in bed and preparing for a further snooze...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Go to bed & get more!


Where I'll find you bed in a car? Sleeping on journey is different, and I'm already rested...


----------



## Thymemint (Jan 28, 2018)

Yup c; I'm v v new to this site! Haha, I've always heard of FurAffinity but never joined til' now


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Ehh @Telnac was right, I go back to sleep


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

*stretches*

*yawns*

*brushes whiskers*
(they look neat momentarily, then revert to their crumpled state with a faint "sproing!" sound)

Time for some breakfast, I'd say.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2018)

If reality really is just a figment of our imagination, then how is an orangutan still president? Because in any decent reality, he wouldn't be.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If reality really is just a figment of our imagination, then how is an orangutan still president? Because in any decent reality, he wouldn't be.


Life does not always makes sense comrade


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If reality really is just a figment of our imagination, then how is an orangutan still president? Because in any decent reality, he wouldn't be.



I'm sure I know an ape who'd be most indignant at that comparison!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm sure I know an ape who'd be most indignant at that comparison!


Doesn't mean I'm wrong.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If reality really is just a figment of our imagination, then how is an orangutan still president? Because in any decent reality, he wouldn't be.


If an orang-utan _were_ president your country would be in a much better state.  Unfortunately you've got a human instead.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Or a cat


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

What would an orang-utan's policies be like, I wonder?  Socially liberal, big on the environment and conservation, that sort of thing...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

Cats are natural anarchists, surely?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Cats are natural anarchists, surely?


Boxes everywhere, economy based on catnip export....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If an orang-utan _were_ president your country would be in a much better state.  Unfortunately you've got a human instead.









Here's another.






And America ain't my country (thank fuck for that).


----------



## katalistik (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This reminds me of: 



 "BIGGER BETTER STRONGER"


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> And America ain't my country (thank fuck for that).



If you're in the UK, I'm not always certain about the humanity of our Prime Minister either.  When she laughs it looks so strange and forced that I can't help but imagine her as some form of shapeshifting extraterrestrial who has heard about humour but hasn't quite grasped its purpose.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nothing like each other.  He's more fox coloured.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> What would an orang-utan's policies be like, I wonder?  Socially liberal, big on the environment and conservation, that sort of thing...


They'd just stare happily at their own reflections and hang around being all placid and stuff.  Not an ounce of malevolence in them.  Beautiful souls.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If you're in the UK, I'm not always certain about the humanity of our Prime Minister either.  When she laughs it looks so strange and forced that I can't help but imagine her as some form of shapeshifting extraterrestrial who has heard about humour but hasn't quite grasped its purpose.



Not to mention how she quietly backs down from promises after squandering all the money on a failed power grab.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Not to mention how she quietly backs down from promises after squandering all the money on a failed power grab.



I dunno, that's very human behaviour, unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If you're in the UK, I'm not always certain about the humanity of our Prime Minister either.  When she laughs it looks so strange and forced that I can't help but imagine her as some form of shapeshifting extraterrestrial who has heard about humour but hasn't quite grasped its purpose.



Note, ain't British, either. I live in what you'd call one of those little backwater countries. And I highly doubt she's one of those lizard-people the conspiracy nuts rag on about.



backpawscratcher said:


> Looks nothing like each other.  He's more fox coloured.


 
Clearly you need glasses.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Clearly you need glasses.


He acts like a stereotype of a fox too.  All trying to put one over on everyone around him.

I think I'm onto something.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> He acts like a stereotype of a fox too.  All trying to put one over on everyone around him.
> 
> I think I'm onto something.


Nah, he's not intelligent enough to be a fox.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Note, ain't British, either. I live in what you'd call one of those little backwater countries. And I highly doubt she's one of those lizard-people the conspiracy nuts rag on about.



Well, I didn't want to assume, hence the "_If _you're in the UK".  And I didn't intend to be literal, its merely a comparison I found entertaining.
Someone's a tetchy fox today!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> "Someone's a tetchy fox today!


I prefer disgruntled.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

On an entirely different note, I'm looking at Cranachan recipes, as it's my birthday tomorrow.  Trying to decide if Glenfiddich in a dessert is sacrilegeous, as I don't have any blended whisky around...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> On an entirely different note, I'm looking at Cranachan recipes, as it's my birthday tomorrow.  Trying to decide if Glenfiddich in a dessert is sacrilegeous, as I don't have any blended whisky around...


Call it "Millionaire" Cranachan and pretend you always planned it that way


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Good morning silly Furries! I got a lil hangover.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

Occupational hazard of the pirate lifestyle!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2018)

My hero.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Occupational hazard of the pirate lifestyle!


Indeed. And I just had to take my dogs out. Its raining like hell right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

I was gonna go to work but not sure I should. I hate working in the rain.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Ehhh finally after route, walking in Zakopane, and dinner (I had little beer with juice ^w^) , I'm in hotel and have evening for myself....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehhh finally after route, walking in Zakopane, and dinner (I had little beer with juice ^w^) , I'm in hotel and have evening for myself....


Glad you made it safely to Zakopane! Is there snow?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Glad you made it safely to Zakopane! Is there snow?


Yes, not very much, but there's enough snow


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Looks nothing like each other.  He's more fox coloured.


Trump looks like an Oompah Loompah from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

*crickets chirping* its really quiet


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Trump looks like an Oompah Loompah from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.



It's a shame he doesn't share their tendency to burst into song.  I'd enjoy that!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Finally not hearing airhorns and drunk fans, beacuse in Zakopane we have ski jumping competition or something, idk I'm not really intersted in this, but Zakooane is overcrowded...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's a shame he doesn't share their tendency to burst into song.  I'd enjoy that!


If his ass would start doing that weird little dance I would freaking die!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Morning everyone


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning Mud! Raining like hell here!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Mud! Raining like hell here!



Lucky in a way, no rain or snow for a while now.  Keeps like this and it will be one hellva drought year


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lucky in a way, no rain or snow for a while now.  Keeps like this and it will be one hellva drought year


Yeah. Droughts suck.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Droughts suck.



Part of the fun of living in the southwest, keep thinking its time to move...just don’t know where yet...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Part of the fun of living in the southwest, keep thinking its time to move...just don’t know where yet...


Georgia is a beautiful state. Such diversity. Beautiful mountains. Beautiful coast. No earthquakes. Not very prone to natural disaster.*knocks on wood*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Georgia is a beautiful state. Such diversity. Beautiful mountains. Beautiful coast. No earthquakes. Not very prone to natural disaster.



Would be nice.  I’ve got an open invite to Denver anytime I want it, and I was hoping San Antonio but I think I screwed that one up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Would be nice.  I’ve got an open invite to Denver anytime I want it, and I was hoping San Antonio but I think I screwed that one up.


Always wanted to see Colorado .And now that weed is legal there may need to move there one day.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Always wanted to see Colorado .And now that weed is legal there may need to move there one day.



It beautiful country up there, not the same rolling style of the Blue Ridge or Smokey Mountains but still as breath taking.  Weed is just one thing that’s nice up there, central Colorado has a big fur population, tons of events for any type of costuming from Steampunk to Pirates to...well what ever you want.

Only down sides are the cost of living is high, and for us single furs one of Denver’s nicknames is “Manver or Brover”.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> It beautiful country up there, not the same rolling style of the Blue Ridge or Smokey Mountains but still as breath taking.  Weed is just one thing that’s nice up there, central Colorado has a big fur population, tons of events for any type of costuming from Steampunk to Pirates to...well what ever you want.
> 
> Only down sides are the cost of living is high, and for us single furs one of Denver’s nicknames is “Manver or Brover”.


Atlanta is hopping right now. Big single community for anything you could be looking for.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Goood morning P Dragon.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goood morning P Dragon.


Morning Okami! I'm glad to see you survived the night of pillaging lol


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Atlanta is hopping right now. Big single community for anything you could be looking for.



I really really want to try and make things work with the fur I’m talking to first


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Morning Okami! I'm glad to see you survived the night of pillaging lol


We survived, but I was wounded with a hangover. All better now though.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Hmmmm... Now when I have time for myself, when in Poland weed and gay rights (marriages, adoptions) will be there...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I really really want to try and make things work with the fur I’m talking to first


Best wishes!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hmmmm... Now when I have time for myself, when in Poland weed and gay rights (marriages, adoptions) will be there...



Hopefully one day everyone will be seen as equals


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Atlanta is hopping right now. Big single community for anything you could be looking for.


Huh. Honestly, this is news to me. I'm also a complete shut in and not all that close to Atlanta proper ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
But also +1 to Colorado and the Rockies being beautiful. I've been able to visit Colorado, Utah, and New Mexico a couple of times each and it's always stunning out there. But the lack of humidity always wrecks me, which I guess is what I get for being a southerner


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Best wishes!


Thanks


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Huh. Honestly, this is news to me. I'm also a complete shut in and not all that close to Atlanta proper ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> But also +1 to Colorado and the Rockies being beautiful. I've been able to visit Colorado, Utah, and New Mexico a couple of times each and it's always stunning out there. But the lack of humidity always wrecks me, which I guess is what I get for being a southerner



Lol, you get use the dryness after a while.  Last time I was back home in the south the humidity almost killed me for the first day or two.  It was the first time I used the AC in the truck every time I had to drive around.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, you get use the dryness after a while.  Last time I was back home in the south the humidity almost killed me for the first day or two.  It was the first time I used the AC in the truck every time I had to drive around.


AC is definitely a must in the south. Humid af.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AC is definitely a must in the south. Humid af.


Yup, still don't know how I survived two-a-days in August back in hs


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Hopefully one day everyone will be seen as equals


Yeah, but even younger generations have homophobic persons and don't support legalized weed...


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah, but even younger generations have homophobic persons and don't support legalized weed...



Its like that everywhere, but with hard work they will become the minority one day


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Its like that everywhere, but with hard work they will become the minority one day


I do hope so


----------



## katalistik (Jan 28, 2018)

Someday, I will visit the US and hopefully that day will come soon : P The first thing I'm going to do is buy the biggest ice cream possible.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Well theoretically, in city nearby my town is high school with language profil, and in this high school we have student exchanges to Canada and USA fro one year as I know, and eventually trios for two weeks to Germany, Italy, France etc. But I'm not sure if I'll not choose another one...


----------



## katalistik (Jan 28, 2018)

Sounds interesting. Our old high school had the same system, but it was for charity stuff. I can't recall how it was called.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Sounds interesting. Our old high school had the same system, but it was for charity stuff. I can't recall how it was called.


Well I've heard about it from my friend's gf, and I think that is probably for veey good students or very expensive


----------



## katalistik (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well I've heard about it from my friend's gf, and I think that is probably for veey good students or very expensive



Indeed it is. You need those perfect grades but as far as I know its for free here. They pay you to go there, everything's included : P It's a useful way to learn and practice English and of course visit new countries.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Indeed it is. You need those perfect grades but as far as I know its for free here. They pay you to go there, everything's included : P It's a useful way to learn and practice English and of course visit new countries.


Yeah it could help me, beacuse english speaking skill is very important for me beacuse I want to be sworn translator, but if it's for perfect grades... There's no chance probably...... And yeah here you can too go for free beacuse my friend could go but she was sick and time was up...


----------



## katalistik (Jan 28, 2018)

You won't believe me but, when I first joined the fandom back in 2017 I was unable to express myself in English. But you know, I kept trying over and over and I've improved a lot since then.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

To be honest school never really helped me with english, when I was 8 friend of my mither heloed me with english, when I was 10 I had the best marks from ebglish in school, on the end of grsde school I had 98% from english part from final exam, now only marks from english are 5 and 6 (1 is the worst, 6 is the best), and playing games and chatting online even trying to say something with translator helped me, and now I have additional emglish school and it really helps me to improve my enlgish, beacuse school programme is not for me...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello Furries!!!! AWOOOOO!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!!!! AWOOOOO!


Dobry wieczór


----------



## katalistik (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!!!! AWOOOOO!




Hii Okami! Wazzup?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Hii Okami! Wazzup?


Another lazy rainy day. Howl are you?


----------



## katalistik (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Another lazy rainy day. Howl are you?



I'm good, thank you. Translating some stuff and enjoying my Sunday with music and foods : P


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Aaaand also in this student exchange I would have to learn chemistry, maths and other subjects in english, not polish so I wpuld have to catch up new words veeeerryy quickly


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 28, 2018)

It's finally sunny here!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's finally sunny here!!


Yaaaay and here it's not, but it's snowing so I can skii!!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If reality really is just a figment of our imagination, then how is an orangutan still president? Because in any decent reality, he wouldn't be.


That’s easy. I have a screwed up imagination. 

Proof: I voted for Trump!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Telnac said:


> That’s easy. I have a screwed up imagination.
> 
> Proof: I voted for Trump!


Ouch. I wouldnt admit to that. I saw a "I Miss Obama" bumper sticker yesterday.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 28, 2018)

I didn't vote :x


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I didn't vote :x


Me either. I would've voted for Her, but it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me either. I would've voted for Her, but it wouldn't have mattered.


I was kind of in the position that I did not want to pick one or the other just for the sake of picking one. Not even a 3rd party candidate. :/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I was kind of in the position that I did not want to pick one or the other just for the sake of picking one. Not even a 3rd party candidate. :/


I wouldve voted for Bernie. He has actually been about helping people since he was in high school.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wouldve voted for Bernie. He has actually been about helping people since he was in high school.


Honestly, I loved Bernie. I know I don't like to really talk politics on here, but I like what he stands for.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Well in my opinion not voting is showing the authorities that people aren't interested in politics, and authorities now thst they can do more for themselves, I've geard but I'm not sure if it's true but here in Poland there's an option like "blind vote" so you don't vote for anyone but frequency is raising and then politicians see that people observe their decisions... But more I see what's happening here,the leas I believe in this...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Its been raining ALL DAY.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

I just woke up at 2:00.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well in my opinion not voting is showing the authorities that people aren't interested in politics, and authorities now thst they can do more for themselves, I've geard but I'm not sure if it's true but here in Poland there's an option like "blind vote" so you don't vote for anyone but frequency is raising and then politicians see that people observe their decisions... But more I see what's happening here,the leas I believe in this...


Well here, with the right to vote also comes the right to not vote. I do understand that withholding my vote means that someone who I really don't want in office may have a greater chance of getting there. However, I do not have a very large interest in politics as a whole. As I've gotten older and have been living on my own, I've started to pay more attention to some of the things that directly affect me, but I am largely ambivalent. I just know that there's always going to be a battle against money/status-hungry people who do NOT have others' best interests at heart.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its been raining ALL DAY.


It is raining where I am, too sucks can't do anything


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I just woke up at 2:00.


Thats ok. We are about to take a nap.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Hmmmmm.... For a while FAF acted weird


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hmmmmm.... For a while FAF acted weird


What do you mean?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

I checked alerts and I had error like in DDOS attack...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Bye for now Furries. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bye for now Furries. Be back in a bit.


See ya


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Aaaaand I was right, first site error again...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

*howls*

I'm off to slay the dragon.

@aloveablebunny I voted for Johnson cause I didn't like either one, but would have voted Bernie I could have.  I'll also voted for Kinky Freedman when he ran for TX governor


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Aaaaand I was right, first site error again...


Oh, that's not good, although I am not haveing any problems.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bye for now Furries. Be back in a bit.



Cheerio.  I should go and cook dinner...


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm going to get in the shower, found some friends who want to hang.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

Afternoon furries


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Afternoon furries


Good evening


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good evening



Oh hey Black Burn!

Many different time zones on the forums.

I guess i'll be taking over whoever's going to bed XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh hey Black Burn!
> 
> Many different time zones on the forums.
> 
> I guess i'll be taking over whoever's going to bed XD


Yeah time zone differences are fun


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I just woke up at 2:00.



odd I also woke up about 2 pm...woke up earlier and looked out the window at 9 am and said "Its raining" and decided it'd be more fun to sleep too long which always gives me weird dreams.


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I'm going to get in the shower, found some friends who want to hang.



Upside down like bats?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Silence.....


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2018)

Hmmm, I was wondering, does anyone else own IKEA plushies? No, you don't have to put them together yourself


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

We've got a couple of different sized rats, we use them as dog toys.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

No I don't


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> We've got a couple of different sized rats, we use them as dog toys.



Aww! I've got three rats, one white, one black, one grey



Black Burn said:


> No I don't


You'd like this one:


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Aww! I've got three rats, one white, one black, one grey
> 
> 
> You'd like this one:


I mist investigate this cheeki breeki


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok after this long trip to Zakopane, and first day after trip to Zakopane, I'm tired as fuck, dobranoc futrzaki


----------



## Karatine (Jan 28, 2018)

*rolls around* XP


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Time to fix dinner.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time to fix dinner.


whatcha makin?


----------



## naeon (Jan 28, 2018)

Hai all!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

naeon said:


> Hai all!


hi


----------



## naeon (Jan 28, 2018)

Rystren said:


> hi


Have I missed anything?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

naeon said:


> Have I missed anything?


a boop *boops*


----------



## naeon (Jan 28, 2018)

Rystren said:


> a boop *boops*


*is surprise-booped, boops back*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

naeon said:


> *is surprise-booped, boops back*


you should've seen the barrel fiasco


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

Rystren said:


> you should've seen the barrel fiasco



*covered in bruises*

yeah, that fiasco


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *covered in bruises*
> 
> yeah, that fiasco


*gibs a hug* okay, it isnt my fault that they decided to push you down the hill. i just supplied the barrel of boops


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 28, 2018)

I have a huge essay due the day after tomorrow and I haven't even started
fUn


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Rystren said:


> whatcha makin?


Pan seared spicey chicken on chibatta bread rolls with a garlic mayo and mac and cheese and green beans. It was tasty.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have a huge essay due the day after tomorrow and I haven't even started
> fUn


You better get busy girl!


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You better get busy girl!


No thanks


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pan seared spicey chicken on chibatta bread rolls with a garlic mayo and mac and cheese and green beans. It was tasty.


it sounds tasty. (except for the green beans)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Rystren said:


> it sounds tasty. (except for the green beans)


My green beans are pawsome. Lot of garlic and onion powder, bacon grease, and two beef bullion cubes and boil the hell out of them. You would love them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No thanks


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone here like that new Kendrick Lamar song, Love Me? I think it is fantastic.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My green beans are pawsome. Lot of garlic and onion powder, bacon grease, and two beef bullion cubes and boil the hell out of them. You would love them.


I would be willing to try. lol


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

Sup, I am back.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have a huge essay due the day after tomorrow and I haven't even started
> fUn


That sucks, I always do assignments at the last minute too lol.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

hi


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

I just hiked, in the woods, in the rain and fog with a friend for an hour and a half. Because we had no idea what else to do. I took pictures I will post a couple in a second.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 28, 2018)

These are the best ones I got. I suck at photography and there really was not that good of a place to take a photo because we were in the woods :/ Also because it was like perfect axe murderer weather lol.


Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> These are the best ones I got. I suck at photography and there really was not that good of a place to take a photo because we were in the woods :/ Also because it was like perfect axe murderer weather .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


i say you cant really go wrong with nature. then again, i might be a little biased


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Do I see a fellow photographer? I sense a challenge!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 28, 2018)

_*a third photographer pops into the chat*_


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

*a non photographer snootplants*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

*pops head out from trash*

Did someone say photography?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 28, 2018)

I like to take my camera out when I travel, I don't specialise in anything, except railway photography.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I like to take my camera out when I travel, I don't specialise in anything, except railway photography.


that looks amazing


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Rystren said:


> that looks amazing



Thanks, got another rail journey coming up next month, will be seeing what I can do then.

On the other picture: This was the engine on the front on that journey, an old Deltic, one of the finest trains in the world in my opinion.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

I sense a challenge 

Photography is one of my hobbies


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I sense a challenge
> 
> Photography is one of my hobbies


do et


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

I love nature photography. I spend a lot of time outdoors in summer.

But spend most of my time with long exposure.

Here’s some of what I took.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 28, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I love nature photography. I spend a lot of time outdoors in summer.
> 
> But spend most of my time with long exposure.
> 
> ...


Those are awesome


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2018)

Sometimes, I take photos of the rough parts of town, or odd little, quirky things around Baltimore, as if to document what you never see, about the place. It's often a bit dark? Well, not always, but can be less than 'scenic', per se. Or scenic in an off-beat way.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sometimes, I take photos of the rough parts of town, or odd little, quirky things around Baltimore, as if to document what you never see, about the place. It's often a bit dark? Well, not always, but can be less than 'scenic', per se. Or scenic in an off-beat way.



Best way is to get really lost, and you'll really find something interesting


aloveablebunny said:


> Those are awesome



Why thank you


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 28, 2018)

I do a bit of nature and animal photography, but I can't post it cause I either lost the photos with my old computer, or I can't seem to get them to upload to FAF from here.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I do a bit of nature and animal photography, but I can't post it cause I either lost the photos with my old computer, or I can't seem to get them to upload to FAF from here.




Animal photography is really nice.

I'd love to see it 

I don't have the camera for it yet.


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Animal photography is really nice.
> 
> I'd love to see it
> 
> I don't have the camera for it yet.



Yeah, I would really like a camera. I just use a very cheap phone now. I used to have a 35mm film camera, someplace, a Canon not sure what model, and that was fun. Never was that great with it but had fun...would like a new camera, digital I suppose, as that's easier, now.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I would really like a camera. I just use a very cheap phone now. I used to have a 35mm film camera, someplace, a Canon not sure what model, and that was fun. Never was that great with it but had fun...would like a new camera, digital I suppose, as that's easier, now.



Most cellphone cameras actually take pretty decent shots.

I must admit I switch between the two occasionally.

*hopefully no one notices*


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 28, 2018)

I kinda want to go on a rampage. 

With a baseball bat. 

In a room filled with certain members of my extended family. 

Their screams will feed my soul.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I kinda want to go on a rampage.
> 
> With a baseball bat.
> 
> ...


sounds like a party.
what happened?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 28, 2018)

This talk about photography makes me want to get out soon and shoot some


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 28, 2018)

Rystren said:


> sounds like a party.
> what happened?



A lot of stuff I'd rather not air out on the forums. Dirty laundry and all. Suffice to say, I will not be speaking with some of them ever again


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> This talk about photography makes me want to get out soon and shoot some



Do it


----------



## Rystren (Jan 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> A lot of stuff I'd rather not air out on the forums. Dirty laundry and all. Suffice to say, I will not be speaking with some of them ever again


that's rather understandable


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Most cellphone cameras actually take pretty decent shots.
> 
> I must admit I switch between the two occasionally.
> 
> *hopefully no one notices*



Yeah, I just find it hard to hold the phone still enough? That, and I like the traditional viewer, that a camera has, that you put your eye up to...I can't seem to get used to the way newer cameras have that aspect, where you hold it away from you? Hard to explain!


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> A lot of stuff I'd rather not air out on the forums. Dirty laundry and all. Suffice to say, I will not be speaking with some of them ever again



Hope things work out, as best they can, there...this reminds me that there's certain parts of my extended family I keep a good distance from...nobody knows how to drive a person crazy, as much as their own family, I've always found. Well, usually.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 28, 2018)

Listening to Pink Floyd, best line ever "Their fat and psychopathic wives would thrash them within inches of their lives!" - Now I gotta challenge myself to use that line, or something similar to it, in a story somewhere.


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Listening to Pink Floyd, best line ever "Their fat and psychopathic wives would thrash them within inches of their lives!" - Now I gotta challenge myself to use that line, or something similar to it, in a story somewhere.



Really amazing album, and film.

I recall, in my highschool, in senior year we voted for 'Class Song', as in a song that best represented us. We ended up with, 'Comfortably Numb'. Which says a great deal, all in all...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 28, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> This talk about photography makes me want to get out soon and shoot some


I just might tomorrow afternoon, found some good spots shooting the local church


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 28, 2018)

It's 5 AM and I've got to make a hospital visit this afternoon, so I'll try and share some more photos tomorrow, but for now, good night furries.


----------



## naeon (Jan 28, 2018)

*sees fellow photography furs* Here are a few of my shots - I take a lot of pictures when I'm in a rough spot. Since I can't really draw, it's how I express myself.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

naeon said:


> *sees fellow photography furs* Here are a few of my shots - I take a lot of pictures when I'm in a rough spot. Since I can't really draw, it's how I express myself.
> 
> View attachment 27120 View attachment 27121 View attachment 27122



Those are such beautiful shots O.O


----------



## naeon (Jan 29, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Those are such beautiful shots O.O


Thanks! I have quite a few that have never seen the light of day, mostly there's just never a good time to share them with anyone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

naeon said:


> Thanks! I have quite a few that have never seen the light of day, mostly there's just never a good time to share them with anyone.


I love good photography. Especially of nature.


----------



## naeon (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love good photography. Especially of nature.


Almost all of the pictures I take have something to do with nature, but there are a few exceptions


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Well gotta go Furries. Goodnight all!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 29, 2018)

Goodnight!


----------



## katalistik (Jan 29, 2018)

RAAAAAVOOO hiii fax! Also hi everybody  how are you guyz?


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> RAAAAAVOOO hiii fax! Also hi everybody  how are you guyz?



Hey Katalistik!! Shhh, don't start a howl XD. I'm fine, the holidays are a little boring though. How are you?


----------



## katalistik (Jan 29, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Hey Katalistik!! Shhh, don't start a howl XD. I'm fine, the holidays are a little boring though. How are you?



You know, usual stuff. Its Monday so I have to start my daily adventures in the dangerous outside world : P but all good.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> You know, usual stuff. Its Monday so I have to start my daily adventures in the dangerous outside world : P but all good.



I wish you safe passage 
Glad to hear you're doing ok


----------



## katalistik (Jan 29, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I wish you safe passage
> Glad to hear you're doing ok


Same for you my man


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 29, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I do a bit of nature and animal photography, but I can't post it cause I either lost the photos with my old computer, or I can't seem to get them to upload to FAF from here.



Those would be interesting to see.  You could use an imgBB account (or similar) and embed from there.  
I annoyed myself a few years ago trying to take an animal photo and resolved to let other people do it.  I was on a boat with dolphins playing around it, and spent so much time fiddling with my camera that I didn't really take it in properly, and then my photos were terrible anyway!  Then I managed to do the same with a basking shark the following day.  So now I just try to focus on things in the moment and figure that someone will have taken better photos of that animal than I could.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 29, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Those would be interesting to see.  You could use an imgBB account (or similar) and embed from there.
> I annoyed myself a few years ago trying to take an animal photo and resolved to let other people do it.  I was on a boat with dolphins playing around it, and spent so much time fiddling with my camera that I didn't really take it in properly, and then my photos were terrible anyway!  Then I managed to do the same with a basking shark the following day.  So now I just try to focus on things in the moment and figure that someone will have taken better photos of that animal than I could.



Sometimes we get so caught up with getting the perfect shot that we miss what’s really going on around us.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi late night furs!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 29, 2018)

Morning fur here!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 29, 2018)

Bedtime fur here 

*yawn*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Bedtime fur here
> 
> *yawn*


I wish. Bedtime not for another couple hours for me.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Fuuuuck early waking up


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Good morning...


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 29, 2018)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 29, 2018)

thers nothing like getting drunk on a moday night and listuing to some aussie clasics


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 29, 2018)

stimpy said:


> thers nothing like getting drunk on a moday night and listuing to some aussie clasics



Sign you come from the land down under


----------



## stimpy (Jan 29, 2018)

thaaaaaatas the waayyyyyyy its gonnnnnnnnnnnnnna beeeeee little daarlinnn , well beeeeee riding on tge horsessss  yeaaahhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 29, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Good morning


Hello.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 29, 2018)

]horsdes 
yeahhhhhhhhhhhh yeqahhhh


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Aaand morning skiing for today done, once I almost flew out from slide, I was sliding that fast that when I have crashed one time, random guy asked me "Are you ok?" xD


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 29, 2018)

I've never been good at skiing. Maybe some day I'll find time to take care of that issue.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> I've never been good at skiing. Maybe some day I'll find time to take care of that issue.


First I was awful, but you just have to chill out and then it's much easier, idk last time I was skiing year ago, and I didn't have problems, I just do it intuitively


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

...and so begins the week...on the train down to DC and very very groggy. Not a morning skunk here. I'm a nocturnal species!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 29, 2018)

Being a skunk must have some advantages in getting a train seat to yourself.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Being a skunk must have some advantages in getting a train seat to yourself.



I'd enjoy a nice cigar for good measure if they allowed that! I need to catch a train from 50 years ago...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 29, 2018)

I could live with the proper buffet cars and the ability to wear fancy hats without being looked at strangely.  Though I'd probably be riding in second or third class!

(Although thinking about it, the era of hats was a little further back.  Plenty of fun stuff to wear in 1968 though!)


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> ...and so begins the week...on the train down to DC and very very groggy. Not a morning skunk here. I'm a nocturnal species!


I'm opening mine working night on some parking lot. I have to help replace 27 lights tonight. And then back to my boring part of work for the rest of the week...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'd enjoy a nice cigar for good measure if they allowed that! I need to catch a train from 50 years ago...


Come live in southern England.  I think the trains from 50 years ago are just about to finally depart.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Come kurwa to Poland, PKP that remembers communism kurwa, sometimes


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Come live in southern England.  I think the trains from 50 years ago are just about to finally depart.



Yes, goodbye Class 43, you beat the the Germans and the Japanese on diesel-powered speed, but your age does mean you have a habit of catching fire.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2018)

Good morning, woke up early because I had nightmare, but at least I am awake from the adrenaline.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 29, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Yes, goodbye Class 43, you beat the the Germans and the Japanese on diesel-powered speed, but your age does mean you have a habit of catching fire.


Is it that bad with them? Didn't heard about such incidents.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 29, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Good morning, woke up early because I had nightmare, but at least I am awake from the adrenaline.


Good morning. (Or for me it's more like afternoon here).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Good morning, woke up early because I had nightmare, but at least I am awake from the adrenaline.


Sorry you had bad dreams.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Good morning. (Or for me it's more like afternoon here).


Morning!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Is it that bad with them? Didn't heard about such incidents.



No, just one caught fire over the summer, they're actually quite reliable all things considered, though because all the big works were shut down and outsourced abroad, so replacement parts for 43's, pacers, turbos, etc are becoming vary expensive.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Well since I dont have to work today, Im going back to bed for a couple of hours. Bye Furries! *waves*


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Come live in southern England.  I think the trains from 50 years ago are just about to finally depart.



Oh, good! I imagine they're pretty cozy, and nobody will mind the pleasant aroma of a fine cigar!


----------



## Astus (Jan 29, 2018)

Blahahahahahahahahhhahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Blahahahahahahahahhhahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Whatever you're doing with your mouth and whatever you have in it, finish what are you doing, take from your mouth this thing and then speak


----------



## Astus (Jan 29, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Whatever you're doing with your mouth and whatever you have in it, finish what are you doing, take from your mouth this thing and then speak



I have nothing in my mouth, I’m just dying in class


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I have nothing in my mouth, I’m just dying in class


Saaaaaammmmme


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I have nothing in my mouth, I’m just dying in class


Ooohhh I understand


----------



## Astus (Jan 29, 2018)

This is a 400 level class that feels like a middle school class. The teacher is reading off of notes and writing on the board while everyone is just doing other stuff... not to mention we’ve learned all this stuff already....


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 29, 2018)

I hate physical education ^^


----------



## Astus (Jan 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I hate physical education ^^



I actually liked phys ed in my high school... the worst thing we had to do was run the mile which i mean... so long as you got dressed and tried a little you got an A which was a GPA booster


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I hate physical education ^^


Yeah I hate it too


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 29, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I actually liked phys ed in my high school... the worst thing we had to do was run the mile which i mean... so long as you got dressed and tried a little you got an A which was a GPA booster


I'm in my last year of middle school, and it is pure hell
My school is underfunded in some ways, so our locker rooms are just a couple of old wooden benches and a sink. No mirror, no lockers.
For Phys ed right now, we just run back and forth in the gym.
Next year I won't have to take it because i'll be in marching band


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I hate physical education ^^


I had to take freshman pe my junior year, because when I moved they would not count JROTC as a physical education credit. It sucked so much the only thing that saved it from being complete hell was I made a friend in that class.


----------



## Astus (Jan 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm in my last year of middle school, and it is pure hell
> My school is underfunded in some ways, so our locker rooms are just a couple of old wooden benches and a sink. No mirror, no lockers.
> For Phys ed right now, we just run back and forth in the gym.
> Next year I won't have to take it because i'll be in marching band



Yeah >.> underfunded education is an issue that's probably just going to get worse...



Zhalo said:


> I had to take freshman pe my junior year, because when I moved they would not count JROTC as a physical education credit. It sucked so much the only thing that saved it from being complete hell was I made a friend in that class.



That sucks D:


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Kurwa on my PE lessons we only play footbal or volleyball, and I just don't like those most common sports, and most of my class are angry at me then, I try to explain thst I don't like it etc but they just say "Do something, play" and don't care that I DON'T LIKE IT KURWA


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 29, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah >.> underfunded education is an issue that's probably just going to get worse...


Our sousaphones in marching band are literally falling apart by themselves, our bass clarinets won't play high notes, some of our flutes are falling apart, and i'm not even going to mention how bad the trumpets are doing


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 29, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Kurwa on my PE lessons we only play footbal or volleyball, and I just don't like those most common sports, and most of my class are angry at me then, I try to explain thst I don't like it etc but they just say "Do something, play" and don't care that I DON'T LIKE IT KURWA


I normally sit in the bleachers after we're done and get on FAF


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Good day everyfur


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I normally sit in the bleachers after we're done and get on FAF


We can't use phones in my school, beacuse my middle school is transformed to grade school again (Beacuse our middle schools are eliminated and grade schools have two more classea and high schools one more) and in grade schools we can't use kurwa phones, and I can only don't exercise two time in a half of a year, if I start to don't exercise from third time I get mark 1 for punishment,and even if I don't exercise I can't do nothing...


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

So Windows 10 did a bad today


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> So Windows 10 did a bad today


What happened?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> What happened?


It appears to have either messed up or deleted its own authentication. It now thinks it is not a real copy


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> It appears to have either messed up or deleted its own authentication. It now thinks it is not a real copy


Oh, that sucks so now you got that gray text in the corner telling you to activate Windows constantly?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

basically.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 29, 2018)

So anyway, a big Happy Birthday to @Massan Otter


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> So anyway, a big Happy Birthday to @Massan Otter


Out at the pub I guess. Like a proper scott.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> basically.



Another one joins the ranks of unfortunate windows users, waiting for Microsoft to pull their finger out and fix their OS, but they never will...


----------



## Karatine (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> It appears to have either messed up or deleted its own authentication. It now thinks it is not a real copy


_Brilliant!_


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 29, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Out at the pub I guess. Like a proper scott.


I hope he enjoys his Tennants and Irn Bru shandy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I hope he enjoys his Tennants and Irn Bru shandy


Hey Paw Scratcher!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Paw Scratcher!


¡¡Hola!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> ¡¡Hola!!


I like giving folks nicknames, especially if their name is a mouthfull. Can I call you Paws?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I like giving folks nicknames, especially if their name is a mouthfull. Can I call you Paws?


It's normally BackPaw, but you can call me Paws if you like


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It's normally BackPaw, but you can call me Paws if you like


Funny thing is that when you said BackPaw, I pictured a paw coming out of your back. My mind!!! Geez!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I like giving folks nicknames, especially if their name is a mouthfull. Can I call you Paws?


and then there's me. lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> and then there's me. lol


You're Rye, like the bread.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're Rye, like the bread.


actually, you aren't that far off to what everyone on discord calls me. lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Funny thing is that when you said BackPaw, I pictured a paw coming out of your back. My mind!!! Geez!


*looks around*

Phew.  Not actually the case


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *looks around*
> 
> Phew.  Not actually the case


Yeah, that would be weird.(lol a furry telling another furry about weird)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, that would be weird.(lol a furry telling another furry about weird)


Weird is good. 

Now I actually _want_ a paw growing out of my back   I'd even let you all scratch it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Weird is good.
> 
> Now I actually _want_ a paw growing out of my back   I'd even let you all scratch it


Imagine the possibilities. You could climb trees so much better!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Imagine the possibilities. You could climb trees so much better!


and reach that impossible to reach itch on your back


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Imagine the possibilities. You could climb trees so much better!


Stop.  Now I want TWO extra paws!!!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Stop.  Now I want TWO extra paws!!!


XD


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Kurwa, I want to it to be tommorow already and skii!!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 29, 2018)

Me (thinking out loud): Now, if I liquidate this  account of stock over the weekend, will I be able to get the stock to replenish the inventory in a decent amount of time?

Brain: FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON THE NEXT EXCITING EPISODE OF DRAGON BALL Z! 

Me: God damn it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Kurwa, I want to it to be tommorow already and skii!!


I went skiing once. About broke my leg.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Me (thinking out loud): Now, if I liquidate this  account of stock over the weekend, will I be able to get the stock to replenish the inventory in a decent amount of time?
> 
> Brain: FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON THE NEXT EXCITING EPISODE OF DRAGON BALL Z!
> 
> Me: God damn it.


Sounds like my brain! I quote more movies and commercials than actually speaking sometimes.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I went skiing once. About broke my leg.


Idk I just can do it, some training with instructor, and now I'm very good at it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Idk I just can do it, some training with instructor, and now I'm very good at it


Nice!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice!


Sometimes I most crash, I skii that fast... But I always make it to avoid or brake...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

I am so full! I baked some kick ass Tilapia fish for lunch. Ate it on a chibatta roll. With rice. It was so good. Now I am falling asleep.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Sometimes I most crash, I skii that fast... But I always make it to avoid or brake...


I can shoot without aiming, and I can play video games. That is the extent of my hand eye coordination.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> So anyway, a big Happy Birthday to @Massan Otter



Ooooooh, happy Birthday, Mr. @Massan Otter!

Are birthday spankings a thing over there?

Here, you get one per year, and I think there's a LOT of furs pretty eager to see you get them!

Well, hope you have wonderful day; maybe splurge on some nice fish, you know, maybe some Mahi-Mahi or John Dory. Oh, or just eat Nemo, too, it _is_ your birthday! : P


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can shoot without aiming, and I can play video games. That is the extent of my hand eye coordination.


Wow... Well I was shooting from a gun only once in my life, and the last shots were pretty good in opinion of instructor, but he always to correct how I hold a gun etc...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

So........sleepy.........urgh!


----------



## katalistik (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So........sleepy.........urgh!


I feel you Oka, feeling tired for no reason at all x.x REEEEEE AND I FORGOT TO BUY COFFEE.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> I feel you Oka, feeling tired for no reason at all x.x REEEEEE AND I FORGOT TO BUY COFFEE.


No coffee! That's a bloody sin, mate!


----------



## katalistik (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No coffee! That's a bloody sin, mate!


It's better than energy drinks. And really, I only drink coffee when I have an exam waiting for me or something like that. I'm not addicted to it(YET).


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 29, 2018)

Coffee is love. Coffee is Life.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> It's better than energy drinks. And really, I only drink coffee when I have an exam waiting for me or something like that. I'm not addicted to it(YET).


I drink coffee, tea, and beer. I have never drank an energy drink and am proud of it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Coffee is love. Coffee is Life.


Yes!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2075022849205313


----------



## Mabus (Jan 29, 2018)

Woof :U


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof :U


Oh it's woofer!! Hi


----------



## Mabus (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*



*puts a cookie in front of your snoot*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 29, 2018)

The kids in my classes are complete and udder fools, no wonder why most of them are failing. I laugh at their stupidity.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> The kids in my classes are complete and udder fools, no wonder why most of them are failing. I laugh at their stupidity.


Someday we will watch how their lifes are shitty....


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

He's so smol and cute, I want it!!


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2018)

It is like a cat that just stays almost the size of kitten its whole life. That is unbelievably adorable!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> It is like a cat that just stays almost the size of kitten its whole life. That is unbelievably adorable!


YES


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 29, 2018)

naeon said:


> *sees fellow photography furs* Here are a few of my shots - I take a lot of pictures when I'm in a rough spot. Since I can't really draw, it's how I express myself.
> 
> View attachment 27120 View attachment 27121 View attachment 27122



I cannot draw either, so that is also how I express myself. Nice shots!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

naeon said:


> *sees fellow photography furs* Here are a few of my shots - I take a lot of pictures when I'm in a rough spot. Since I can't really draw, it's how I express myself.
> 
> View attachment 27120 View attachment 27121 View attachment 27122


*Hides under the bed* Thunderstorm!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello! What're we talking about?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hello! What're we talking about?


Hello my friend, about everything and nothing, it's just open chat


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh, ok! Cool, can I join?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Oh, ok! Cool, can I join?


Of course, it's OPEN chat


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Ok, sorry. I'm dumb. 
That's a really cute cat!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  Pottered about during the day, played an early evening pub session on double bass (and sampled some nice stout), then got back home for fancy wood fired pizza followed by the cranachan I'd made earlier.  Oh, and I have a preposterous otter kigurumi onesie, to confuse the neighbours when I take the dog out on dark winter mornings.  
And I don't _think _birthday spankings are a thing over here, but I shall avoid mentioning the concept to my wife just in case she gets ideas...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

That's so heartwarming! Adorable! They're not hurting each other. I've always thought of coyotes as just blood thirsty predators, but, I dunno. I think I might have been wrong. Huh.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!  Pottered about during the day, played an early evening pub session on double bass (and sampled some nice stout), then got back home for fancy wood fired pizza followed by the cranachan I'd made earlier.  Oh, and I have a preposterous otter kigurumi onesie, to confuse the neighbours when I take the dog out on dark winter mornings.
> And I don't _think _birthday spankings are a thing over here, but I shall avoid mentioning the concept to my wife just in case she gets ideas...



*Sends a telegram to wife*

Ah, glad you had a nice day, there! 

I am not sure why this is, because it's a band almost nobody really listens to much, if they ever did: But I can some see you as playing with The Penguin Cafe Orchestra, if they were still about. Was always fond of them; noticed the remaining members played as The Anteaters, a while ago...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 29, 2018)

I do quite like the Penguin Cafe Orchestra.  Their cover art is excellent too.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 29, 2018)

Good night everyfur


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I do quite like the Penguin Cafe Orchestra.  Their cover art is excellent too.



Amazing album covers! Curious, they were on E.G. Records. The only other artists that come to mind are Brian Eno, and Killing Joke. Odd label!


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur



Night, there, Mr. Cat!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


Night!


----------



## Dongding (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes, goodnight mister cat. Goodnight _forever_.

*Puts away cat-poison.*


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


Good night!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yes, goodnight mister cat. Goodnight _forever_.
> 
> *Puts away cat-poison.*



*gasp*

I saw that


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Amazing album covers! Curious, they were on E.G. Records. The only other artists that come to mind are Brian Eno, and Killing Joke. Odd label!



I think King Crimson were too.  I was oddly obsessed with the rough, noisy live album Earthbound (which the band hated) when I discovered my parents' old worn out cassette of it as a kid!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I went skiing once. About broke my leg.


Dude, seriously, be careful 'cause I don't want you getting hurt. I care about you. so just try not to break anything.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Everyone seems so nice here... Can it be true? A fandom not completely corrupted by 9 year olds and nsfw? *Gasp*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Everyone seems so nice here... Can it be true? A fandom not completely corrupted by 9 year olds and nsfw? *Gasp*


We have a mix...but most of us are nice.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Haha, as to be expected. Your picture is cool. Did you draw it yourself?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Haha, as to be expected. Your picture is cool. Did you draw it yourself?


I wish I could draw that good.  It's off my reference sheet done by cyndybell
Userpage of cyndybell -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Me (thinking out loud): Now, if I liquidate this  account of stock over the weekend, will I be able to get the stock to replenish the inventory in a decent amount of time?
> 
> Brain: FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON THE NEXT EXCITING EPISODE OF DRAGON BALL Z!
> 
> Me: God damn it.


*Watches old episodes of Dragon Ball Z* Hey. you wanna watch with me? *Makes popcorn* so, do you?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Haha, as to be expected. Your picture is cool. Did you draw it yourself?


Hey Majesty, if you hit "reply" on a user's post you're responding to, it will quote their post inside of your reply and ping them an alert that you replied. That way if they go offline, they'll have a note when they log back in and can keep up with the convo.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hey Majesty, if you hit "reply" on a user's post you're responding to, it will quote their post inside of your reply and ping them an alert that you replied. That way if they go offline, they'll have a note when they log back in and can keep up with the convo.


Like this? 
Oh, cool! Thanks! I was wondering what that was XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Like this?


You got it 

Also, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> You got it
> 
> Also, welcome to the forums!


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 29, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *Watches old episodes of Dragon Ball Z* Hey. you wanna watch with me? *Makes popcorn* so, do you?



Sure! Why not? It seems to be on my mind anyway.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


Yeowch.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Yeowch.


nope. im good. lol


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> nope. im good. lol


Hiya! I'm new. who are you?


----------



## Dongding (Jan 29, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *gasp*
> 
> I saw that


*Discreetly takes out raccoon poison.*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Man, I have to get back into LARP, get some proper equipment and some friends to do it with. Goddamn nerds, I love it so.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Man, I have to get back into LARP, get some proper equipment and some friends to do it with. Goddamn nerds, I love it so.


Which one?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Which one?



Empire LARP in the UK.

I understand it's a bit more... Fluffy, for lack of a better term, in the US, light contact rules and stuff.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Man, I have to get back into LARP, get some proper equipment and some friends to do it with. Goddamn nerds, I love it so.


 Looks cool!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Empire LARP in the UK.



Ah.  I'm in Amtgard in the US.  Those weapons looked pretty sweet.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Ah.  I'm in Amtgard in the US.  Those weapons looked pretty sweet.


I'm in Ontario, Canada. We suffer together, friend.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Ah.  I'm in Amtgard in the US.  Those weapons looked pretty sweet.



I know a guy whose got a massive wooden round shield, painted in a Celtic style, beautiful thing, I would love to afford something like that, but I'm stuck with a foam buckler.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> I'm in Ontario, Canada. We suffer together, friend.


Those are the style of weapons we use at my Freehold...just boffer.  Spirt of the game is more important to us than playing "battle bats"


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I know a guy whose got a massive wooden round shield, painted in a Celtic style, beautiful thing, I would love to afford something like that, but I'm stuck with a foam buckler.


I've been wanting to make one for a while.  I'm working with flail prototypes right now, hard part is keeping them legal for more than one day of play.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I've been wanting to make one for a while.  I'm working with flail prototypes right now, hard part is keeping them legal for more than one day of play.



I'm trying to get a hold of a decent axe, cause I'm a good ol' fashioned Vikingr.

Anyway, it's midnight, I'm gonna go to bed, goodnight various, strange animal-people.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I'm trying to get a hold of a decent axe, cause I'm a good ol' fashioned Vikingr.
> 
> Anyway, it's midnight, I'm gonna go to bed, goodnight various, strange animal-people.



Hahaha, night.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I understand it's a bit more... Fluffy, for lack of a better term, in the US, light contact rules and stuff.


Depends on the rule set and how "cheesie" people make there weapons.  Our park outlawed "battle bats" because they are too dangerous.  A couple of us have done live steel sword training and can hurt people with them.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Sure! Why not? It seems to be on my mind anyway.


thx. *sits down and watches Dragon Ball Z* Hurry up it's starting.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2018)

Never tried LARPing. I’d rather go full historical recreation if I'm going to go throughtbe trouble of buying or making wrapons, armor, period garb & such.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Never tried LARPing. I’d rather go full historical recreation if I'm going to go throughtbe trouble of buying or making wrapons, armor, period garb & such.



I’ve thought about SCA but never really looked into it.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're Rye, like the bread.


You made Kat do a bad, Okami. lol


----------



## Karatine (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> You made Kat do a bad, Okami. lol


nuuuu


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

Karatine said:


> nuuuu


yes


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I’ve thought about SCA but never really looked into it.


You should. It’s really fun.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

meanwhile


----------



## Karatine (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> yes


neow


----------



## naeon (Jan 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I cannot draw either, so that is also how I express myself. Nice shots!


Thank you


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Coffee is love. Coffee is Life.



I've been watching a lot of Detective/Crime shows, from Sweden and Denmark...and in addition to films I've seen from Sweden, it seems as if EVERYONE is drinking coffee. Thus, I think you would like these countries. Have never been, but would love to see them.

Edit: It would seem tea is something almost taboo, there : P


----------



## naeon (Jan 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Our sousaphones in marching band are literally falling apart by themselves, our bass clarinets won't play high notes, some of our flutes are falling apart, and i'm not even going to mention how bad the trumpets are doing


#SaveTheTrumpets


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Everyone seems so nice here... Can it be true? A fandom not completely corrupted by 9 year olds and nsfw? *Gasp*


We are all pretty tame. Some of us are a bit.....eccentric. But hey, we are Furries!


----------



## naeon (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> actually, you aren't that far off to what everyone on discord calls me. lol


Everyone is on discord these days!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

naeon said:


> Everyone is on discord these days!


Yep. But we're not.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

naeon said:


> Everyone is on discord these days!


Mixed, here half the time, a bit of discord and telegram.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 29, 2018)

naeon said:


> Everyone is on discord these days!


*raises hand* Guilty of that haha. But I'm trying to also continue to log on here regularly!


----------



## naeon (Jan 29, 2018)

I never really got into discord because I have a hard time talking to strangers, it's easier to type than to talk


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

naeon said:


> I never really got into discord because I have a hard time talking to strangers, it's easier to type than to talk


You can type, it’s not all voice chat.



aloveablebunny said:


> *raises hand* Guilty of that haha. But I'm trying to also continue to log on here regularly!


We know, we see you hopping in here.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 29, 2018)

naeon said:


> I never really got into discord because I have a hard time talking to strangers, it's easier to type than to talk



It's a text-based chat service  voice chat is optional!


----------



## naeon (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> You can type, it’s not all voice chat.



Ooooh, I had no idea.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

naeon said:


> Everyone is on discord these days!


it's just a private server i have with my friends


----------



## naeon (Jan 29, 2018)

Well that changes my outlook on it.


----------



## naeon (Jan 29, 2018)

Not that though, that.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Everyone seems so nice here... Can it be true? A fandom not completely corrupted by 9 year olds and nsfw? *Gasp*



They’re nice to you until you get into a barrel


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 29, 2018)

Oops I did it again

Didn't check FA all weekend... 152 Submissions and 17 Journals to look through.

In other news, I am planning on going to a furmeet that is now less than a month away!  It's this quarterly bowling event where over 250 furs attend each time, and they have vendors and a fursuit picture and registration and everything, so it seems pretty frickin' lit


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> They’re nice to you until you get into a barrel


and get pushed down the hill


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> and get pushed down the hill



This kitsune provided the unsafe barrel


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Oops I did it again
> 
> Didn't check FA all weekend... 152 Submissions and 17 Journals to look through.
> 
> In other news, I am planning on going to a furmeet that is now less than a month away!  It's this quarterly bowling event where over 250 furs attend each time, and they have vendors and a fursuit picture and registration and everything, so it seems pretty frickin' lit



Wow, almost like a mini-con, there. Furry and fur-suited bowling looks really fun...plus, I'm a huge fan of bowling, not that I'm all that great at it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

That sounds fun!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

*boops everyone* Hello Furries!!!


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wow, almost like a mini-con, there. Furry and fur-suited bowling looks really fun...plus, I'm a huge fan of bowling, not that I'm all that great at it!


Don't the fur suits slide on the lanes?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Don't the fur suits slide on the lanes?


Hehe. Probably!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Don't the fur suits slide on the lanes?


Well, I’ll fimd out next month.  We’re doing a bowling furmeet also...only much smaller.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *boops everyone* Hello Furries!!!


*boops back* heya Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well, I’ll fimd out next month.  We’re doing a bowling furmeet also...only much smaller.
> 
> 
> *boops back* heya Okami


Hey Mudman!!


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

In a few states out east, we have two kinds of Bowling: regular, and Duckpin.

Duckpin lanes are mainly found In Maryland, Delaware, NJ and CT, mostly, but they are smaller lanes, maybe 60% of the size? And you have 10 smaller pins, and the ball is also smaller, about like a small Cantelope, and no holes. You get three balls per frame. If you get all the pins down on ball one, strike; all down in two, a spare, all down in three, it's just 10 points, and not a spare, that carries over. It's quite old, and very fun! Also, hard. I've always thought this would be really good, for fruiterers.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey P Dragon!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> In a few states out east, we have two kinds of Bowling: regular, and Duckpin.
> 
> Duckpin lanes are mainly found In Maryland, Delaware, NJ and CT, mostly, but they are smaller lanes, maybe 60% of the size? And you have 10 smaller pins, and the ball is also smaller, about like a small Cantelope, and no holes. You get three balls per frame. If you get all the pins down on ball one, strike; all down in two, a spare, all down in three, it's just 10 points, and not a spare, that carries over. It's quite old, and very fun! Also, hard. I've always thought this would be really good, for fruiterers.


Fruiterers?! Lmao!!


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Here's some duckpins:







Lane is just about as long as normal.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Fruiterers?! Lmao!!



Autocorrect : P

Edit: But into what?


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey P Dragon!!


Hi neighbor! How was the day off?



Simo said:


> In a few states out east, we have two kinds of Bowling: regular, and Duckpin.
> Duckpin lanes are mainly found In Maryland, Delaware, NJ and CT, mostly, but they are smaller lanes, maybe 60% of the size? And you have 10 smaller pins, and the ball is also smaller, about like a small Cantelope, and no holes. You get three balls per frame. If you get all the pins down on ball one, strike; all down in two, a spare, all down in three, it's just 10 points, and not a spare, that carries over. It's quite old, and very fun! Also, hard. I've always thought this would be really good, for fruiterers.


That sounds really awesome actually. Because I'm so atrocious at bowling, my usual thing is to not GAF and palm the 7lb balls and kinda huck them and hope for the best, so that might be more my style


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Autocorrect : P


It works though. They are Furries afterall.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hi neighbor! How was the day off?
> 
> 
> That sounds really awesome actually. Because I'm so atrocious at bowling, my usual thing is to not GAF and palm the 7lb balls and kinda huck them and hope for the best, so that might be more my style


It was uneventful. Got two naps in.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hi neighbor! How was the day off?
> 
> 
> That sounds really awesome actually. Because I'm so atrocious at bowling, my usual thing is to not GAF and palm the 7lb balls and kinda huck them and hope for the best, so that might be more my style



Ooooh, it is really fun! And frustrating, because it looks so much easier, but tends not to be


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, it is really fun! And frustrating, because it looks so much easier, but tends not to be


I would love to go to a furmeet. But bhutrflai worries I will end up in a furpile.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

I would love to have a fursuit made. But adult shit keeps getting in the way.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It was uneventful. Got two naps in.


Ah. Nice and productive 



Simo said:


> Ooooh, it is really fun! And frustrating, because it looks so much easier, but tends not to be


Sounds like it. And a quick google search says there are actually a few places in Atlanta that have that! Sweet!
EDIT: I say a few. Might actually only be one that apparently opened last October.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Ah. Nice and productive
> 
> 
> Sounds like it. And a quick google search says there are actually a few places in Atlanta that have that! Sweet!
> EDIT: I say a few. Might actually only be one that apparently opened last October.



Oh, cool! I know it exists in some other East coast states, here and there. if ya find one, give it a try!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Gonna go pick my Queen up from work. I shall return my Furry Friends!


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would love to go to a furmeet. But bhutrflai worries I will end up in a furpile.



I will write a note for you, saying that you have been good!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> This kitsune provided the unsafe barrel


It was unsafe because it was not used as intended


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> I will write a note for you, saying that you have been good!


Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Love cell phone technology.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Love cell phone technology.



Keeps me unproductive at work...


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Keeps me unproductive at work...



Wait, you mean you are supposed to be productive at work??!! I knew I was doing something wrong! No wonder I got so many funny looks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wait, you mean you are supposed to be productive at work??!! I knew I was doing something wrong! No wonder I got so many funny looks.


Amen! Same here!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wait, you mean you are supposed to be productive at work??!! I knew I was doing something wrong! No wonder I got so many funny looks.



Nah, we're exempt from being productive


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Productivity sux.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Nah, we're exempt from being productive


That’s why I have employees...lol

And our favorite Tigress comes out of hiding


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Know what one of the best things about being an adult is? Just being able to go into your fridge and grab a beer, anytime you like!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> That’s why I have employees...lol
> 
> And our favorite Tigress comes out of hiding




Awww! Wait... I'm the only tigress I've seen on the forums...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Awww! Wait... I'm the only tigress I've seen on the forums...


There was that one troll a few weeks ago.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Howl is everyone tonight?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There was that one troll a few weeks ago.




I must have missed it.... Good riddance I guess lol. Can't have a troll tarnishing my good name!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl is everyone tonight?



meh


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> meh


Why just meh?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Awww! Wait... I'm the only tigress I've seen on the forums...



Even if there were more around, you’d still be my favorite on here.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl is everyone tonight?


Long, to many miles today with what happened yeasterday.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I must have missed it.... Good riddance I guess lol. Can't have a troll tarnishing my good name!



Aw, just your superior presence would have driven them off!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I must have missed it.... Good riddance I guess lol. Can't have a troll tarnishing my good name!


Yeah Yea. His avatar was a picture of a white tiger fursuit head. He was a douche.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Even if there were more around, you’d still be my favorite on here.
> 
> 
> Long, to many miles today with what happened yeasterday.


Problems?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Even if there were more around, you’d still be my favorite on here.



Awww hehe well okay then =^.^=


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, just your superior presence would have driven them off!


Flatterer hehe


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, just your superior presence would have driven them off!


I’ll second that...



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Problems?



The company owner passed away yeasterday morning.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I’ll second that...
> 
> 
> 
> The company owner passed away yeasterday morning.



Oh? Sad to hear.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why just meh?



Just meh. No real reason. Also I have jury duty tomorrow. So also blah. Meh and blah


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh? Sad to hear.



Thanks.  I’ve had former employees asking about services all day.



SashaBengal said:


> Just meh. No real reason. Also I have jury duty tomorrow. So also blah. Meh and blah



That sucks. *gives you a cookie*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I’ll second that...



Aww you guyssss =^.^=



Mudman2001 said:


> The company owner passed away yeasterday morning.





Simo said:


> Oh? Sad to hear.



Indeed, I second the skunk.



Mudman2001 said:


> That sucks. *gives you a cookie*



Ooh cookie *noms the cookie*


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Just meh. No real reason. Also I have jury duty tomorrow. So also blah. Meh and blah



Ah, I had jury duty a while back...and got picked, oddly. They never pick me! I've been called maybe 4 times. Was an illegal firearms case. No injuries/fatalities. And oddly, once the trail began, and we deliberated, I've seldom had such an emotional, curious experience. I mean, I'd do it again. The judge was amazing, and some of the jurors, oh my, the yelling in the deliberation chambers, the laughter, the craziness. It was a three day trail. Luckily, my work pays me for jury time, so I don't miss wages...and the court is in walking distance. So I think they gave us $14/day? And an hour for lunch, so I had some nice lunches, too.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I had jury duty a while back...and got picked, oddly. They never pick me! I've been called maybe 4 times. Was an illegal firearms case. No injuries/fatalities. And oddly, once the trail began, and we deliberated, I've seldom had such an emotional, curious experience. I mean, I'd do it again. The judge was amazing, and some of the jurors, oh my, the yelling in the deliberation chambers, the laughter, the craziness. It was a three day trail. Luckily, my work pays me for jury time, so I don't miss wages...and the court is in walking distance. So I think they gave us $14/day? And an hour for lunch, so I had some nice lunches, too.



I've gotten the thing in the mail like... 5 or times... But when I call to see if they want my group, they don't. This time they want ALL the groups. Stupid people killing other people... There's been a lot of murders in the news lately... I'm not looking forward to this...


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I've gotten the thing in the mail like... 5 or times... But when I call to see if they want my group, they don't. This time they want ALL the groups. Stupid people killing other people... There's been a lot of murders in the news lately... I'm not looking forward to this...



Yeah, you get called a lot, in Baltimore...344 Homicides last year, a new record. So, I guess I feel an obligation, to go, when I get called? 

Well, gotta be up at 6 AM, so better go...

Night all....

~Simo


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, you get called a lot, in Baltimore...344 Homicides last year, a new record. So, I guess I feel an obligation, to go, when I get called?
> 
> Well, gotta be up at 6 AM, so better go...
> 
> ...



Night!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*



your poor snoot. *boops the snoot*


----------



## Rystren (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> your poor snoot. *boops the snoot*


*is booped*  I've been booped! *boops back*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, you get called a lot, in Baltimore...344 Homicides last year, a new record. So, I guess I feel an obligation, to go, when I get called?
> 
> Well, gotta be up at 6 AM, so better go...
> 
> ...


Night Simo.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I've gotten the thing in the mail like... 5 or times... But when I call to see if they want my group, they don't. This time they want ALL the groups. Stupid people killing other people... There's been a lot of murders in the news lately... I'm not looking forward to this...



I went through that once out here where they call the groups...it was long day but I’m glad I didn’t get picked.  Funny thing though, I ended up meeting and talking to my next door neighbor all day.  Hope it doesn’t go that badly for you.


----------



## Astus (Jan 29, 2018)

Blahhhhhhhhhhh I need to wake up tomorrow >.>


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 29, 2018)

When you log into the forums after a long day expecting tons of alerts, but get none.

Ever.


----------



## Astus (Jan 29, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> When you log into the forums after a long day expecting tons of alerts, but get none.
> 
> Ever.



Alllllllleeeeeeeerrrrrrrtttttt :O


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I’ll second that...
> 
> 
> 
> The company owner passed away yeasterday morning.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Thanks.

Alright everyfur, I’m out for the night.  Good night or good day to you all.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Alright everyfur, I’m out for the night.  Good night or good day to you all.


Have a good one!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I went through that once out here where they call the groups...it was long day but I’m glad I didn’t get picked.  Funny thing though, I ended up meeting and talking to my next door neighbor all day.  Hope it doesn’t go that badly for you.



At least I'll get some reading time in.... Just hope they don't keep me all day for nothing.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Alright everyfur, I’m out for the night.  Good night or good day to you all.



good night!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Off to bed. Goodnight Furs!


----------



## stimpy (Jan 30, 2018)

can't you hear the thunder?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Good morning and I have woke up two times at night beacuse I have two nightmares in a row


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2018)

After checking out the furry scene in China and Japan, it's quite interesting to see how much fursuits differ from what you commonly see in Western culture. Rather refreshing.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Just meh. No real reason. Also I have jury duty tomorrow. So also blah. Meh and blah


*hugs* Hopefully you’ll feel a bit better with jury duty behind you.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I had jury duty a while back...and got picked, oddly. They never pick me! I've been called maybe 4 times. Was an illegal firearms case. No injuries/fatalities. And oddly, once the trail began, and we deliberated, I've seldom had such an emotional, curious experience. I mean, I'd do it again. The judge was amazing, and some of the jurors, oh my, the yelling in the deliberation chambers, the laughter, the craziness. It was a three day trail. Luckily, my work pays me for jury time, so I don't miss wages...and the court is in walking distance. So I think they gave us $14/day? And an hour for lunch, so I had some nice lunches, too.


Don’t leave us hanging! What was the verdict?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> After checking out the furry scene in China and Japan, it's quite interesting to see how much fursuits differ from what you commonly see in Western culture. Rather refreshing.


Pics?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Pics?


Do you one better.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you one better.


Nice!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stimpy (Jan 30, 2018)

hehe I just learnt not to use knives will drunk


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 30, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> When you log into the forums after a long day expecting tons of alerts, but get none.
> 
> Ever.


TWO ALERTS from me!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2018)

stimpy said:


> hehe I just learnt not to use knives will drunk


I like to challenge myself and do the things you're not supposed to while drunk, makes things more interesting.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you one better.



I like the wolves in the thumbnail on this one.  Must be pretty hard to see out of though!


----------



## stimpy (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I like to challenge myself and do the things you're not supposed to while drunk, makes things more interesting.


Like driving


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Like driving


Only in GTA


----------



## stimpy (Jan 30, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Only in GTA


ahhhhhh you tellin me you dont go for spin in the ute after a few stubbys? ughhhhhh M8


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

stimpy said:


> ahhhhhh you tellin me you dont go for spin in the ute after a few stubbys? ughhhhhh M8


When I was younger and stupid, yes. I’m lucky I didn’t end up in jail, end up killing someone or getting someone killed. Not worth it!

Nowadays if I drink I drink at home before going to bed.  The only thing I risk that way is stepping on the cat!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 30, 2018)

stimpy said:


> ahhhhhh you tellin me you dont go for spin in the ute after a few stubbys? ughhhhhh M8



Most Australian post ever!


----------



## stimpy (Jan 30, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Most Australian post ever!


ohhhh yeah nah yeah nah yeah.  STRYA BOISSSSSS


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

And hello again, skiing for today finished


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Good morning everyfur!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> They’re nice to you until you get into a barrel


A barrel?


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2018)

Well...the coon did climb right in!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well...the coon did climb right in!


Hahaha, hey. I've never seen a skunk before. That's pretty unique!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 30, 2018)

who here plays Zelda? Like the classic Zelda games


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 30, 2018)

I confessed my crush on someone and they replied "oh."

Life is fun


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Kurwa, we drove to Slovakia, for natural thermes, I have froze myself when I left, it was quite fun, but when we were looking for any restaurant, fast-food or pizzeria, everything kurwa closed, we had to drive to Poland, so I'm starving around an hour, Oooh the dinner today will taste very good


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Morning or afternoon where ever you are.



KiaraTC said:


> I confessed my crush on someone and they replied "oh."
> 
> Life is fun


*hugs* don't take that as a bad thing.  It takes a lot to confess that to someone



Majesty Sidus said:


> Hahaha, hey. I've never seen a skunk before. That's pretty unique!



@Simo isn't the only one running around here.  Normally we have 3-4 skunks running around and all of them great people in my book.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Aaand I've actually heard thst in Poland, in Sundays trading is banned, *crazy laughs* one point for you church


----------



## Astus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Aaand I've actually heard thst in Poland, in Sundays trading is banned, *crazy laughs* one point for you church



In my county we still have blue laws... which essentially means any store that doesn't sell essential items (food, water, etc...) have to be closed on Sundays


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> who here plays Zelda? Like the classic Zelda games


I need to get emulators installed on my new lappy so I can play them again!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2018)

Blah. And so begins my day at the courthouse. -.-


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Blah. And so begins my day at the courthouse. -.-


Best of luck to you today.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

So, quick question, what's peoples thoughts on Fur-Meets? Planning on going to one for the first time, but it's in London, so I wanted to get some thoughts on it before I pay for the train tickets.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 30, 2018)

It depends on your personnality and how outgoing you are. In general furmeets I've been so far (Manchester and Liverpool) looked more like standart pub meeting. Of course at Manchester weather allowed us to organise fur walk but other than that it's basically pub meet with people that share similar interests. At least that's how I view all this. Needless to say I had quite good fun at both meets even thogh I don't view sitting in a pub as something that gives me fun.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> In my county we still have blue laws... which essentially means any store that doesn't sell essential items (food, water, etc...) have to be closed on Sundays


But here even this have to be closed


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> It depends on your personnality and how outgoing you are. In general furmeets I've been so far (Manchester and Liverpool) it looked more like standart pub meeting. Of course at Manchester weather allowed us to organise fur walk but other than that it's basically pub meet with people that share similar interests. At least that's how I view all this. Needless to say I had quite good fun at both meets even thogh I don't view sitting in a pub as something that gives me fun.



I survived NaNoWriMo in a pub with a bunch of strangers, so I guess it'll be fine. Thanks for the reply. Even if it doesn't go great, or I get bored, I'll have a rover ticket, so I can just wander about on the train for the day, cause I'm a weird trainspotter like that.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Best of luck to you today.


Thanks. At least I can use my phone & tablet! I will not be bored all day anyway


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Thanks. At least I can use my phone & tablet! I will not be bored all day anyway


But why you're in courthouse?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But why you're in courthouse?



Jury duty


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Jury duty


Ohhh... Well.. Good luck big cousin


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Kurwa, we drove to Slovakia, for natural thermes, I have froze myself when I left, it was quite fun, but when we were looking for any restaurant, fast-food or pizzeria, everything kurwa closed, we had to drive to Poland, so I'm starving around an hour, Oooh the dinner today will taste very good


Oh god, what I’d give to be laid in a therme right now.  Make sure you enjoy every moment.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

I may have just commented on somebody's behavior, before immediately regretting how I approached the subject. I worry that big mistakes have been made, and I don't doubt this will descend into oblivion, oops. Really could have gone about it better.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 30, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh god, what I’d give to be laid in a therme right now.  Make sure you enjoy every moment.



Yep, that does look like fun.


----------



## Astus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But here even this have to be closed



That's stupid :v so all the hospitals are closed and if you have no food left you starve?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh god, what I’d give to be laid in a therme right now.  Make sure you enjoy every moment.


Mehh it wasn't that warm, but it was freezing and I was shivering when I left and started running to heated car


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> That's stupid :v so all the hospitals are closed and if you have no food left you starve?


No, hospitals etc. still work, only trade is forbidden


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I may have just commented on somebody's behavior, before immediately regretting how I approached the subject. I worry that big mistakes have been made, and I don't doubt this will descend into oblivion, oops. Really could have gone about it better.



If it's thread I think it is, surely in the absence of free will they can't hold you responsible for what you posted anyway?
(Oh, hang-on, they were pro free will, right?  Oops...)


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *hugs* don't take that as a bad thing. It takes a lot to confess that to someone


Creep by radiohead has been my theme song for the past 24 hours and honestly throwing a pity party isn't helping my situation... But what the hell, I have an excuse.

I just fell off the bleachers in frount of him too :^)
I'm real smooth


----------



## Astus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> No, hospitals etc. still work, only trade is forbidden



Hospitals are trading services for money


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Hospitals are trading services for money


Emmm we don't have paid healthcare...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Hospitals are trading services for money



Less so in countries with free at the point of use, nationalised healthcare.


----------



## Astus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emmm we don't have paid healthcare...





Massan Otter said:


> Less so in countries with free at the point of use, nationalised healthcare.



Maybe I should've gone to Poland after I had my head injury so I wouldn't have to pay like 8k out of pocket with insurance and secondary insurance :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 30, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Creep by radiohead has been my theme song for the past 24 hours and honestly throwing a pity party isn't helping my situation... But what the hell, I have an excuse.
> 
> I just fell off the bleachers in frount of him too :^)
> I'm real smooth


Don’t stress.  It’s his loss if he doesn’t respond positively.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Maybe I should've gone to Poland after I had my head injury so I wouldn't have to pay like 8k out of pocket with insurance and secondary insurance :V



Aye, with the my granddads been, it makes me more thankful for the MHS than I ever thought I could've been, not to say I've never been thankful for it.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Maybe I should've gone to Poland after I had my head injury so I wouldn't have to pay like 8k out of pocket with insurance and secondary insurance :V


If you want to wait many years in a queue for a medical treatment, feel free to come.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Maybe I should've gone to Poland after I had my head injury so I wouldn't have to pay like 8k out of pocket with insurance and secondary insurance :V


No but you would have to sign to a queque and mayyybe in 2020 you could have your operation, orrrr you can go to private surgeon and pay a lot of money... but you know you pay taxes for healthcare..


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> If you want to wait many years in a queue for a medical treatment, feel free to come.



Is that the hospitals fault though? Or is it a lack of funding and drunk idiots hospitalising each other on a Friday night?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Is that the hospitals fault though? Or is it a lack of funding and drunk idiots hospitalising each other on a Friday night?


Nehh there everything needs much more funds, only European Union helps us, our politics are corrupted as shit annd our goverement is shit, I still believe that our constitution is written by communist,beacuse it have much gaps...
Our retiring is shit too, fucking ZUS...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 30, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> If you want to wait many years in a queue for a medical treatment, feel free to come.


Depends where you are.  Last week I saw two doctors, had blood tests, and went for an X-ray.  All done within the same day.  Had a follow up for test results today.

I know I’m lucky though.  Our local health trust has very good relationships with local GP surgeries, so referrals from them get processed quickly.  Coming from outside the area you wait longer.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Is that the hospitals fault though? Or is it a lack of funding and drunk idiots hospitalising each other on a Friday night?


Rather systems fault. Hospitals can treat as many as they can fit and effectively look after. But as it's national healthcare we're talking about it's also about salaries and hospital funding (which are bound together). Needless to say that medical staff's salaries are being frozen (depending on proffesion) for past 10 years or so. So even thogh everybody is paying higher taxes there is not many that would want to heal others for free. In some cases Doctors were loosing funding because they wanted to heal more but they have limits from national health care for how many they'll get paid for.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Rather systems fault. Hospitals can treat as many as they can fit and effectively look after. But as it's national healthcare we're talking about it's also about salaries and hospital funding (which are bound together). Needless to say that medical staff's salaries are being frozen (depending on proffesion) for past 10 years or so. So even thogh everybody is paying higher taxes there is not many that would want to heal others for free. In some cases Doctors were loosing funding because they wanted to heal more but they have limits from national health care for how many they'll get paid for.



It's a shame, I've yet to meet a GP, nurse, or any hospital staff who don't put in their all, despite some of the shit they have to deal with, and I don't blame them for the fact that people have to be turned away because they don't have enough beds.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Depends where you are.  Last week I saw two doctors, had blood tests, and went for an X-ray.  All done within the same day.  Had a follow up for test results today.
> 
> I know I’m lucky though.  Our local health trust has very good relationships with local GP surgeries, so referrals from them get processed quickly.  Coming from outside the area you wait longer.


Ao you have to be really lucky, I've heard about situations where 90 years old people have heart problems and have to wait a month for health treatment... But really national healthcare needs more tnow it has now for me...


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> It's a shame, I've yet to meet a GP, nurse, or any hospital staff who don't put in their all, despite some of the shit they have to deal with, and I don't blame them for the fact that people have to be turned away because they don't have enough beds.


I'm glad to hear that. I've never been to hospital in UK since I moved here, and I've never met my GP in person so far. But in Poland system is a little bit less healthy than it sounds. Recent strikes that struct last year are perfect examples.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> So, quick question, what's peoples thoughts on Fur-Meets? Planning on going to one for the first time, but it's in London, so I wanted to get some thoughts on it before I pay for the train tickets.


Public furmeets are often great!  Beware furmeets behind closed doors tho.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Sweet and sour chicken and fried rice! Mmmmmmmmm goooooood!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

So delicious!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Public furmeets are often great!  Beware furmeets behind closed doors tho.



It should be fine then, it's in a pub, they're doing a walk across the millennium bridge too. Speaking of which, should re-read the rules and see if I should take my camera, wanted to get some photos of furries for an article.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Awooo!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 30, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Man I'm very tired from the stress when I was hungry that long... But those Pierogi tasted damn good... But being hungry 2 hours... Hfjdjdjd


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sweet and sour chicken and fried rice! Mmmmmmmmm goooooood!!!


Thanks, you've just made me hungry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


Poor snoot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Thanks, you've just made me hungry


You're welcome. My dog is drooling on my leg.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*





https://imgur.com/height%3D320%3Bid%3DJdt1rRf%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D320


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D320%3Bid%3DJdt1rRf%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D320


Lmao! Ooops!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Hmm I wonder how those cat will behave, when they will grow up, beacuse now they are not raised by a cat but a dog. But very nice story


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Well now that I have a full belly, I think a nap is in order.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D320%3Bid%3DJdt1rRf%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D320


it's not quite that dramatic. lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> it's not quite that dramatic. lol


But it was pawsome!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But it was pawsome!


quite so


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Well , I am going to bed for an hour or two. Bye Furries.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well , I am going to bed for an hour or two. Bye Furries.


sleep well


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 30, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Don’t stress.  It’s his loss if he doesn’t respond positively.


True. I'm pretty sure he reacted negatively because he thought of me as a friend more than anything.... Now i'm watching this girl that I can't stand flirt with him and i'm mad


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> True. I'm pretty sure he reacted negatively because he thought of me as a friend more than anything.... Now i'm watching this girl that I can't stand flirt with him and i'm mad


*hug* I understand you, my crush in first class of middle school, she started to send me thst she loves me too, I was in stress, shock and didn't knew what to tell her..
 And after everything, this emotions.. Stress etc. when I have accepted her as my gf... She has written (messenger) that ahe was joking and her bf was laughing from me beacuse it was his plan too...  First I was angry, but after few days I just didn't care... Now I don't know what I'ce seen in her, she is dumb as fuck...


----------



## Astus (Jan 30, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> If you want to wait many years in a queue for a medical treatment, feel free to come.



I mean... I was hit in the head which is an emergency situation.... so I'd get preferential treatment at least I assume


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I mean... I was hit in the head which is an emergency situation.... so I'd get preferential treatment at least I assume


Emergency situation? Hmmm ok let it be..
 2019...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I mean... I was hit in the head which is an emergency situation.... so I'd get preferential treatment at least I assume



Yeah, A&E, but cause there's only one hospital for my town and the surrounding area, there's no promises that they could keep you in and keep an eye on it, not the staffs fault though, lack of funding and stuff, they wont build new wards, not to mention they sold off a large part of the hospital to private care so they could make up for funding cuts.

Okay, this is becoming a rant, and I've had too good a day with debates and stuff to go on a rant, just not angry enough, for once.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Creep by radiohead has been my theme song for the past 24 hours and honestly throwing a pity party isn't helping my situation... But what the hell, I have an excuse.
> 
> I just fell off the bleachers in frount of him too :^)
> I'm real smooth



Not a pity party.  I've been in your shoe's more than once, you have to remember I was your age not so long ago.

I'll let you in on a secert...it doesn't always get easier.  Telling someone you love them or have a crush for them can be hard when you don't know how they feel.

I'm fan of that song...try listening to some Audioslave also.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh no!!!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh no!!!



This needs the windows shutdown sound. This'll do I guess.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Okay, this is becoming a rant, and I've had too good a day with debates and stuff to go on a rant, just not angry enough, for once.


Step away before that A&E visit becomes necessary


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D320%3Bid%3DJdt1rRf%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D320


Haha.  I was all ready to go "aawwwwwww" there as well


----------



## Rystren (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> This needs the windows shutdown sound. This'll do I guess.


Ah, yes.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2018)

*noms yummy Chipotle burrito*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *noms yummy Chipotle burrito*


Howl you doin?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Howl you doin?


 A cat howling?? *is shocked*

*....and also bored*

Jury duty is boring when the trials going on aren't calling for a jury yet -.-


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> A cat howling?? *is shocked*
> 
> *....and also bored*
> 
> Jury duty is boring when the trials going on aren't calling for a jury yet -.-


Yeah I'm very multilanguage cat and I can howl, roar, woof etc.. And I hope that your jury duty will end soon


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning or afternoon where ever you are.
> 
> 
> *hugs* don't take that as a bad thing.  It takes a lot to confess that to someone
> ...



huh. Ever met a hyena around here?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> huh. Ever met a hyena around here?


Nope


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> huh. Ever met a hyena around here?


Not yet, but seen some very interesting art


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Nope


Aw... Well, that's alright. I think there's a Youtuber who's a hyena. Nos Hyena. 
so... what's up with you?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:
			
		

> Not yet, but seen some very interesting art


*Insert yell of rage* when will I find my hyena brethren!? I'll have to find this art you speak of, friend.


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> huh. Ever met a hyena around here?



Hmmm...trying to think!

@Ravofox, I _think_, has a hyena character in his line-up, and is quite fond of them, as a species. And I know I've met a few in the past, so they're around. Give it a bit of time, and I bet a few will show up!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Aw... Well, that's alright. I think there's a Youtuber who's a hyena. Nos Hyena.
> so... what's up with you?


Great, another day of skiing in the morning, then I was at natural thermes at Slovakia, water wasn't that warm as I expected, I froze myself almost to death when I left thermes, then I was hungry, everything was closed at Slovakia, so we gad to return to Poland to eat something, after 2 hours of starving I ate finally and it was one of my best donners in my life after this starving, and we returned to hotel beacuse we were tired from this stress when starving


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Good afternoon Furries!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...trying to think!
> 
> @Ravofox, I _think_, has a hyena character in his line-up, and is quite fond of them, as a species. And I know I've met a few in the past, so they're around. Give it a bit of time, and I bet a few will show up!



Alright. I think there's a YouTuber too who's a hyena. Nos Hyena.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good afternoon Furries!!


Good evening


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Great, another day of skiing in the morning, then I was at natural thermes at Slovakia, water wasn't that warm as I expected, I froze myself almost to death when I left thermes, then I was hungry, everything was closed at Slovakia, so we gad to return to Poland to eat something, after 2 hours of starving I ate finally and it was one of my best donners in my life after this starving, and we returned to hotel beacuse we were tired from this stress when starving


Half starved half frozen cats are sad. Glad you made it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Alright. I think there's a YouTuber too who's a hyena. Nos Hyena.


Nos is great!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Half starved half frozen cats are sad. Glad you made it.


I have no regrets, I will remember this experience


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Not yet, but seen some very interesting art



Hmm, there's a verse from Ian Dury's Billericay Dicky which springs to mind!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, there's a verse from Ian Dury's Billericay Dicky which springs to mind!


Hiyah Massan! How are things in jolly ole England?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I have no regrets, I will remember this experience


No Regerts!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Massan! How are things in jolly ole England?



Scotland!  I'm easygoing (a lot of my family are English), but there are a few Scots who can get a little indignant if the two get mixed up.  
I'm doing OK though, thanks for asking - hanging out quietly after dinner with my wife and the dog.


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Scotland!  I'm easygoing (a lot of my family are English), but there are a few Scots who can get a little indignant if the two get mixed up.
> I'm doing OK though, thanks for asking - hanging out quietly after dinner with my wife and the dog.



This reminds: for a while, kilts were a bit of a thing, in the city: not the really traditional sorts, but more modern versions. Not a bad trend all in all, but seems to have died out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Scotland!  I'm easygoing (a lot of my family are English), but there are a few Scots who can get a little indignant if the two get mixed up.
> I'm doing OK though, thanks for asking - hanging out quietly after dinner with my wife and the dog.


I thought it was England, sorry Brother Fur.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> This reminds: for a while, kilts were a bit of a thing, in the city: not the really traditional sorts, but more modern versions. Not a bad trend all in all, but seems to have died out.


It is still very big in the Ren Fest and pirate scenes.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> This reminds: for a while, kilts were a bit of a thing, in the city: not the really traditional sorts, but more modern versions. Not a bad trend all in all, but seems to have died out.



I was almost tempted by a High-Viz kilt as festival wear at one point!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Great, another day of skiing in the morning, then I was at natural thermes at Slovakia, water wasn't that warm as I expected, I froze myself almost to death when I left thermes, then I was hungry, everything was closed at Slovakia, so we gad to return to Poland to eat something, after 2 hours of starving I ate finally and it was one of my best donners in my life after this starving, and we returned to hotel beacuse we were tired from this stress when starving


hey that sounds cool! Much more interesting than school today, haha.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nos is great!!


Yeah!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> hey that sounds cool! Much more interesting than school today, haha.


Aaahhh fuck, only few days and returning to school, kuuurwaaaaa, boring hours in this fucking place, seeing people that I hate, tests from biology, chemistry and maybe from german... Fuuuuuuck


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It is still very big in the Ren Fest and pirate scenes.



Ah, I should go, one of these years! The one here is quite big, from what I here. Also, a fun fact a Wolf friend passed along: Jousting is the official state sport of Maryland:

"*Jousting* became the official sport of Maryland in 1962 (Chapter 134, Acts of 1962; Code General Provisions Article, sec. 7-329(a)). Maryland was the first state to adopt an official sport."

Why, I have no idea, as I can't say I've seen a single jouster in some 20 years living here : )


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Insert yell of rage* when will I find my hyena brethren!? I'll have to find this art you speak of, friend.



It was also NSFW on the main FA site.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> It was also NSFW on the main FA site.


Oh, well, nevermind. Personally, I don't like really like NSFW.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Aaahhh fuck, only few days and returning to school, kuuurwaaaaa, boring hours in this fucking place, seeing people that I hate, tests from biology, chemistry and maybe from german... Fuuuuuuck



Haha, yeah. 
What's biology and chemistry like for you? I'm thinking about pursuing Biochemistry.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Haha, yeah.
> What's biology and chemistry like for you? I'm thinking about pursuing Biochemistry.


Biology and chemistry are quite boring for me... And I have problems in school with it... Like with most of subjects...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

I just watched it, and this first fact, I thought that it's everywhere and it's nothing weird that people on the streets have neutral faces


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Biology and chemistry are quite boring for me... And I have problems in school with it... Like with most of subjects...


Ah, that must suck. I don't have much trouble, (at least not this year) but I think that's only because I was a in a split class, so the teacher just taught all of the lower grade kids like me the next year stuff.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I just watched it, and this first fact, I thought that it's everywhere and it's nothing weird that people on the streets have neutral faces


Yeah, that is everywhere isn't it? Like, walk down the street and see how many people are wearing their emotions on ther sleeve. Not a whole lot of people go around town with a big grin on their face, do they?


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Ah, that must suck. I don't have much trouble, (at least not this year) but I think that's only because I was a in a split class, so the teacher just taught all of the lower grade kids like me the next year stuff.


Idk I'm lazy, in second and first class of middle school I stsrted to be kinda depressed and had a thoughts that I don't need it and... I have problems, I just when I'm not interested in something I just can't learn it, I don't like it and have to study very hard to learn anything


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Yeah, that is everywhere isn't it? Like, walk down the street and see how many people are wearing their emotions on ther sleeve. Not a whole lot of people go around town with a big grin on their face, do they?


I thought so


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello, everyfur!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


That is such a cute cat!!!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Hello, everyfur!


Hey!


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Yeah, that is everywhere isn't it? Like, walk down the street and see how many people are wearing their emotions on ther sleeve. Not a whole lot of people go around town with a big grin on their face, do they?


Yeah, that is everywhere as far as I know too. If someone is walking all bubbly and smiling it is more likely everyone will think they are a weirdo than anything else. Which is kinda depressing if you think about it too hard, the fact that it is weird in society to be happy in public.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Yeah, that is everywhere as far as I know too. If someone is walking all bubbly and smiling it is more likely everyone will think they are a weirdo than anything else. Which is kinda depressing if you think about it too hard, the fact that it is weird in society to be happy in public.


Yeah. 
Anyway, how're you today?


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Yeah.
> Anyway, how're you today?


Im good, I have not had to go to school today because it snowed, So i have just been bumming around all day.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Lucky!! We had snow almost up to our knees and we still had to go! Agghhh...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok so after this day, and evening whining about school and my sad experience with first crush... Goodnight


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

@Black Burn 
Good night! See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

I hope that this time I'll not have two nightmares in a row...


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Lucky!! We had snow almost up to our knees and we still had to go! Agghhh...


Really that is a lot of snow to still have school. Funny thing is basically the opposite happened to me today. It barely snowed where I am and we got the day off.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

@Black Burn 
Two nightmares in a row?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

@Zhalo 
Hahaha, I think my school is just 8x worse than any other Xd


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @Black Burn
> Two nightmares in a row?


Yeah, I had the last night one nightmare, I woke up, woke up, was looking around (Idk I'm scared and look for monsters or something) and I go to sleep again... And nigtmare again I wake up, and so on... And finally this time it wasn't nightmare


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I hope that this time I'll not have two nightmares in a row...


I had a nightmare the night before last, woke up like sweaty, heart pounding from the nightmare. Looked at the clock 6:25 turned off my alarm that had not gone off yet. Got ready for school then remembered I don't have a first period this semester. So I missed out on an hour and a half of sleep for nothing.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I had a nightmare the night before last, woke up like sweaty, heart pounding from the nightmare. Looked at the clock 6:25 turned off my alarm that had not gone off yet. Got ready for school then remembered I don't have a first period this semester. So I missed out on an hour and a half of sleep for nothing.


One I had three nights of nightmares...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

@Black Burn 
Woah. That must've really sucked. I have control over most of my dreams, so I just pull myelf out of nightmares, as soon 
as things start lookin' weird haha


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> One I had three nights of nightmares...


RIP, Your mind must hate you.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> RIP, Your mind must hate you.


And maybe rightly...


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

I even remember a little some of those nightmares...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Like what?


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I even remember a little some of those nightmares...


When ever I have interesting dreams or nightmares I write them down. That way I can relive my horrors


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Like I said, I never really have nightmares since I force myself to dream about flying and cool stuff most of the time.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Like I said, I never really have nightmares since I force myself to dream about flying and cool stuff most of the time.


I wish I could force myself to dream happy things.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Like what?


Well, first was weird,I only rememver thst there was a thing, person idk called "Loser" and in the end creepy face shown up and I have woke up in cold sweat, the second was at first looking like ero..*coughs* dream you know... And in some moment... Creepy faces started to show everywhere and attack me, and then I have woke up like before, and third I was fighting in WW2, but in one moment the shooting and fight suddenly stopped, and soldiers with mashed and destroyed bodies stood up and started to look on me, some creepy faces started to "jumpscare" me and something like that... Yeah very weird...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

@Black Burn 
woah that's some creepy stuff yo


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Aaaaannnd I can't sleep...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Hahahaha I hate when that happens


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok I think I'm better now, good nigh again


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

On the bright side cant have nightmares if you don't sleep.


Spoiler


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

hahahaha


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok goodnight again


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok, night @Black Burn


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok goodnight again


Goodnight


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I should go, one of these years! The one here is quite big, from what I here. Also, a fun fact a Wolf friend passed along: Jousting is the official state sport of Maryland:
> 
> "*Jousting* became the official sport of Maryland in 1962 (Chapter 134, Acts of 1962; Code General Provisions Article, sec. 7-329(a)). Maryland was the first state to adopt an official sport."
> 
> Why, I have no idea, as I can't say I've seen a single jouster in some 20 years living here : )


Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi yall!


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi yall!


Wasup!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Wasup!


Drinking some coffee and having a smoke before I cook dinner. Howl are you?


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl are you?


Good, have not had the to do anything productive all day just the way I like it.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2018)

Just sitting and listening to music right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Just sitting and listening to music right now.


I am about to crank one of my playlist while I cook. Music makes things better.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

I've just be watching YouTube 'n stuff. Hi, by the way, have we met @Okami_No_Heishi ?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> I've just be watching YouTube 'n stuff. Hi, by the way, have we met @Okami_No_Heishi ?


Nope. I dont think so. I am Okami! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. I dont think so. I am Okami! Nice to meet you!



I'm Majesty, nice to meet you too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Well I gotta feed my troops. So its dance music, really loud, and Ritz cracker chicken. Ill be back.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 30, 2018)

Ritz cracker chicken?


----------



## CindyPig (Jan 30, 2018)

Putting on the Ritz, and getting the bird.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

*yawn* I'm bored. Anyone wanna rp or somethin'?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2018)

So, everyone, I made a temp Minecraft server just for fun If you have the game and want to join dm me and I will give ip.

This might be a bad idea and I might regret it later on


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> So, everyone, I made a temp Minecraft server just for fun If you have the game and want to join dm me and I will give ip.
> 
> This might be a bad idea and I might regret it later on



I played Minecraft again the other day, still the same old fun game, doesn't deserve the hate that gets thrown its way these days.

If it's still up when I get my computer back, I'll take a look.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I played Minecraft again the other day, still the same old fun game, doesn't deserve the hate that gets thrown its way these days.
> 
> If it's still up when I get my computer back, I'll take a look.



Keep in mind it might only stay up for a day


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> So, everyone, I made a temp Minecraft server just for fun If you have the game and want to join dm me and I will give ip.
> 
> This might be a bad idea and I might regret it later on



I would, but I don't have Minecraft, haha. Hi, by the way, my name's Majesty.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Keep in mind it might only stay up for a day



I probably wont be able to do anything then, computer is with professionals, out of my reach.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> I would, but I don't have Minecraft, haha. Hi, by the way, my name's Majesty.



Names Svelt Don't really see hyenas around here. I do have a friend who is one tho.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I probably wont be able to do anything then, computer is with professionals, out of my reach.



Rip


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Anyway, it's quarter past midnight here, and I need to sleep for college, good night.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Names Svelt Don't really see hyenas around here. I do have a friend who is one tho.


Are they on here? I have found literally no hyenas here... Nice t'meet ya Svelt. That's a cool name.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Anyway, it's quarter past midnight here, and I need to sleep for college, good night.


G'night.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Are they on here? I have found literally no hyenas here... Nice t'meet ya Svelt. That's a cool name.


WEEEEEEEEEELLLL Yes and No? I thought I did see one another day but I had to go to bed that time so I did not get chance to talk with him. But I do think there are a lot of em. They may be inactive tho.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Svelt said:


> WEEEEEEEEEELLLL Yes and No? I thought I did see one another day but I had to go to bed that time so I did not get chance to talk with him. But I do think there are a lot of em. They may be inactive tho.


Aw. Welp, thats alright, just means I'm one of a kind, for now. Wanna do an rp or somethin'?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Aw. Welp, thats alright, just means I'm one of a kind, for now. Wanna do an rp or somethin'?


I don't RP


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I don't RP


Meh, ok. What do you wanna talk about instead?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

I did something stupid...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

@MetroFox2
We all make mistakes. What's goin' on?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @MetroFox2
> We all make mistakes. What's goin' on?



I watched a video which involved a tragedy in which people had a water-related death, now I can't sleep, getting all paranoid.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

@MetroFox2 
Yeah, that happens to me sometimes too. What can I do to help you out a bit?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Meh, ok. What do you wanna talk about instead?



I don't know really


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Ughhh im so borrreeddd


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ritz cracker chicken?


Yes! Its great. Take a couple of chicken breast, cut em up, and put em.in a backing pan. Then take two can of cream of chicken soup and mix in a cup of chicken bullion and a cup of sour cream. Mix it up and pour over top. Back in oven until about ten minutes from being done. Take a pack and a half of ritz crackers and crush em up. Pour a melted half stck of butter into crackers mix up and put on top of chicken. Cook another 10 minutes until golden brown. Its good. Serve over rice.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Ughhh im so borrreeddd





Majesty Sidus said:


> Ughhh im so borrreeddd


Im cooking dinner.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I watched a video which involved a tragedy in which people had a water-related death, now I can't sleep, getting all paranoid.


May I recommend not watching stuff like that. I try to stay away from scenes of death. Seen to much in real life. I recommend videos about restoring faith in humanity.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I don't know really


Hi Svelt!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Mudman!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

I should probably get a hyena picture, since my fursona isn't a wolf, but I have it for a picture. That's gonna confuse someone someday. I gotta go anyways, see you guys tomorrow! Good night everyfur!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Howls loudly*  Full moon tonight everyone.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im cooking dinner.


Just got done with mine, was gonna do chicken also but it didn't defrost in time so it soup and grilled cheese.



SveltColt said:


> Keep in mind it might only stay up for a day


I would but i do long term survival mode builds.  It more fun for me than just building in creative mode.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeahahaha! Full moon!!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok, gone for sure now, bye.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Mudman!



Hey Okami!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Yeahahaha! Full moon!!!



Yeah...I'm bit close to Wolf and not just as my sona either


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sorry, had to disappear for a sec, can't stand the silence. Now my fucking door is creaking because of the wind, can't win tonight.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> May I recommend not watching stuff like that. I try to stay away from scenes of death. Seen to much in real life. I recommend videos about restoring faith in humanity.



It was not graphic, there was some phone footage, but nothing graphic at all, in fact it's the sort of stuff that fascinates me, seeing stuff like this first hand, helps with writing too. And that's a big reason I watched it, I'm fascinated by transport-related disasters and accidents, but in all those old documentaries, they never went into as much detail on the deaths as this video:






Edit - Great video, just bad timing on my part.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Ok, gone for sure now, bye.


Bye Majesty. Nice meeting you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Sorry, had to disappear for a sec, can't stand the silence. Now my fucking door is creaking because of the wind, can't win tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Gotcha.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah...I'm bit close to Wolf and not just as my sona either


Howl are you doin?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. Gotcha.



Just, ugh, if you're not bothered by this stuff, watch the video, it's worth the time, and you might get what I mean when he gets onto the deaths.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Just, ugh, if you're not bothered by this stuff, watch the video, it's worth the time, and you might get what I mean when he gets onto the deaths.


I remember the Costa Concordia. The capt and crew abandoned ship, and the passengers when it capsized. Sad.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I remember the Costa Concordia. The capt and crew abandoned ship, and the passengers when it capsized. Sad.



It's just... I can't stop imagining it, like I said somewhere, my mind is most imaginative before I sleep, like to drift-off stuck in my own little world.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Svelt!


Is that mr @Okami_No_Heishi The one and only?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl are you doin?



Restless with the full moon out tonight, but that's normal.  Kicking my ass for overthinking things and going to the memorial service tomorrow for the company owner and telling my crew not to say anything out of respect for the family.

About a normal day really.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Is that mr @Okami_No_Heishi The one and only?


It is I.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Restless with the full moon out tonight, but that's normal.  Kicking my ass for overthinking things and going to the memorial service tomorrow for the company owner and telling my crew not to say anything out of respect for the family.
> 
> About a normal day really.


I was running all morning. Now I am running to get dinner done. We always eat late around here.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was running all morning. Now I am running to get dinner done. We always eat late around here.



Dam, I thought I was eating late, it's almost 2030 for you.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It is I.


the frenchiest fry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> the frenchiest fry


My wife says you might have a point there.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Dam, I thought I was eating late, it's almost 2030 for you.


Always eating late. My kids get home from school after 4 and proceed to eat all the food. Then I take a nap and boom its 630.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Howl are all The Furries doing tonight? Full moon tonight! Let's start a howl!!!AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> This reminds: for a while, kilts were a bit of a thing, in the city: not the really traditional sorts, but more modern versions. Not a bad trend all in all, but seems to have died out.


My OH has four, yes four, different tartans he's allowed to wear.  

And he never wears ANY of them.  Which is a shame, because his legs are extremely hairy and he'd suit a kilt


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...trying to think!
> 
> @Ravofox, I _think_, has a hyena character in his line-up, and is quite fond of them, as a species. And I know I've met a few in the past, so they're around. Give it a bit of time, and I bet a few will show up!



@Majesty Sidus he's right, I do. He's a striped hyena named Elias. Here's a pic:





I'm sure he's glad to meet another of his kind too


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl are all The Furries doing tonight? Full moon tonight! Let's start a howl!!!AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



I'll remember to do so when it's night, it's not even 2pm here yet


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I'll remember to do so when it's night, it's not even 2pm here yet


Where are you? Its almost 10pm here.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where are you? Its almost 10pm here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


>


Aussie Furs are cool!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

*craters*

Man when it rains it really pours. My best friend’s just the carpet pulled put under her. I want to help but there’s nothing I can do. 

And a “must fix” bug that I thought I fixed just reappeared.  The bug MUST be fixed tonight for a make-or-break build tomorrow. 

FML


----------



## Rystren (Jan 30, 2018)

Those day's you go to go somewhere, turn the key, and learn your battery is dead.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *craters*
> 
> Man when it rains it really pours. My best friend’s just the carpet pulled put under her. I want to help but there’s nothing I can do.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear Brother Fur.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Those day's you go to go somewhere, turn the key, and learn your battery is dead.


Been there brother.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Been there brother.


something tells me the cold didnt help


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry to hear Brother Fur.


Thanks


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Thanks


Anytime bro!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> something tells me the cold didnt help


Cold is the enemy of all auto parts.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *craters*
> 
> Man when it rains it really pours. My best friend’s just the carpet pulled put under her. I want to help but there’s nothing I can do.
> 
> ...


Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cold is the enemy of all auto parts.


no kidding


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

I keep going back and forth between youtube and here watching music videos.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 30, 2018)

lol


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 30, 2018)

I've been watching tours of Europe


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Best of luck to ya.


Thanks


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

*boops for all*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

I have the urge to go outside and howl at the moon! Awooooo!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 30, 2018)

As long as there's no 'no awooing' sign there, go for it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> As long as there's no 'no awooing' sign there, go for it!


Well. There isnt any signs, but it is 11pm. And a police officer lives next door. Boo.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 30, 2018)

Aw Maybe do it quietly


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Aw Maybe do it quietly


Awoooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 30, 2018)

that's it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Simo and P Dragon!


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey Okami!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have the urge to go outside and howl at the moon! Awooooo!


I'm almost with you on this haha, though I honestly don't know why I'm still awake....but it is ridiculously bright right now! And the super blue blood moon will be visible ~6:30 to 6:45ish tomorrow morning. I'm going to try and be awake enough to at least step outside and get a look while my coffee is brewing.


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Simo and P Dragon!



*attempts a skunk howl*

*awooooooo*


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 30, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hey Okami!
> 
> 
> I'm almost with you on this haha, though I honestly don't know why I'm still awake....but it is ridiculously bright right now! And the super blue blood moon will be visible ~6:30 to 6:45ish tomorrow morning. I'm going to try and be awake enough to at least step outside and get a look while my coffee is brewing.



There's gonna be a lunar eclipse, in Australia at least, at the same time! I guess it'll make the moon look like this:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> *attempts a skunk howl*
> 
> *awooooooo*


Pawsome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> There's gonna be a lunar eclipse, in Australia at least, at the same time! I guess it'll make the moon look like this:


AWOOOOOWAIT! What?


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOWAIT! What?



Cause the moon will be huge, and red!


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> There's gonna be a lunar eclipse, in Australia at least, at the same time! I guess it'll make the moon look like this:


Yup. It's only a partial eclipse here. A guest on one of the local radio stations that was talking about it described it as looking "like Cookie Monster took a bite out of the Moon" from where we are. I thought that was funny.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!


Quick confession: After reading the Furry Trash thread that Dash started, I can't help but chuckle every time someone (looking at you especially, Okami) uses words like "pawsome", "everyfur", "howl are you", etc etc etc


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yup. It's only a partial eclipse here. A guest on one of the local radio stations that was talking about it described it as looking "like Cookie Monster took a bite out of the Moon" from where we are. I thought that was funny.
> 
> 
> Quick confession: After reading the Furry Trash thread that Dash started, I can't help but chuckle every time someone (looking at you especially, Okami) uses words like "pawsome", "everyfur", "howl are you", etc etc etc


I love my puns.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Howls with delight*

Town already thinks in nuts for wearing a tail


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *Howls with delight*
> 
> Town already thinks in nuts for wearing a tail


I have a tail too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

Well, goodnight Everyfur!


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yup. It's only a partial eclipse here. A guest on one of the local radio stations that was talking about it described it as looking "like Cookie Monster took a bite out of the Moon" from where we are. I thought that was funny.
> 
> 
> Quick confession: After reading the Furry Trash thread that Dash started, I can't help but chuckle every time someone (looking at you especially, Okami) uses words like "pawsome", "everyfur", "howl are you", etc etc etc



I confess to also fing thid amusing!

I've seen a few furs who are amazing at using these that really get into it. 

I like to use Koalafy/Koalafications, and also owl for I'll, but there's a dictionary of these out there...I hope!


----------



## stimpy (Jan 31, 2018)

Watch the fuck out citizens of FAF, Stimpy's drunk as shit again and heavily armed with shitposts
(yes i know i basically stole this from jontron but shhhhhh)


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 31, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## stimpy (Jan 31, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


g'day , have a gooxd sleep


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 31, 2018)

Good morning.  We had noisy owls outside last night.  It's one of the good things about being further outside the city centre than we used to be.  I've never managed to see our local owls, but I can hear them.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 31, 2018)

I've just developed a new way to keep cool while you sleep so that you won't wake up freezing to death in the middle of the night or a sweaty mess in the morning under your covers.

I call it: The Inverted Tummy Cape.

Here's how it works.

1. Lay your legs over the covers with the edge of the sheets which face your headboard under your bum.

2. Pull the sheets from directly under your bum upward and over your crotch and tummy with your legs straddling it.

3. Adjust height for custom-torso-exposure.

It's essentially the _vest_ of sleeping under the covers. I will make millions. I'm going to patent this in the morning so I can get a dollar any time someone does this. I think that's how it works right?

Anyways, nobody get any bright ideas about stealing this while I'm asleep... 3:<


----------



## Dongding (Jan 31, 2018)

It's not working... I can't sleep. 3:


----------



## stimpy (Jan 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I've just developed a new way to keep cool while you sleep so that you won't wake up freezing to death in the middle of the night or a sweaty mess in the morning under your covers.
> 
> I call it: The Inverted Tummy Cape.
> 
> ...


----------



## stimpy (Jan 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It's not working... I can't sleep. 3:


That's the way it's gonna be, little darlin' 
We'll be riding on the horses, yeah


----------



## stimpy (Jan 31, 2018)

stimpy said:


> That's the way it's gonna be, little darlin'
> We'll be riding on the horses, yeah


Way up in the sky, little darlin' 
And if you fall I'll pick you up, pick you up


----------



## stimpy (Jan 31, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Way up in the sky, little darlin'
> And if you fall I'll pick you up, pick you up


And if you fall I'll pick you up, pick you up


----------



## stimpy (Jan 31, 2018)

i think ive liastend to daryl brathiwaite- the horses like iver 20 timesa


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Good morning.  We had noisy owls outside last night.  It's one of the good things about being further outside the city centre than we used to be.  I've never managed to see our local owls, but I can hear them.


Never had owls, but in Spain we get bats flying past the terrace most nights. It’s great in the summer, as our apartment has these peel-back doors all along the wall so the terrace and lounge become one space.  Hear the bats all the time, and of course the constant roar of waves crashing on the beach at the end of the street.

.......

Our place in London is rubbish in comparison


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Good morning.  We had noisy owls outside last night.  It's one of the good things about being further outside the city centre than we used to be.  I've never managed to see our local owls, but I can hear them.


That's funny! I heard two owls doing it outside our house last night too. Lol. They sure get noisy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Good morning Everyfur! Hope your watching the moon! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 31, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Never had owls, but in Spain we get bats flying past the terrace most nights. It’s great in the summer, as our apartment has these peel-back doors all along the wall so the terrace and lounge become one space.  Hear the bats all the time, and of course the constant roar of waves crashing on the beach at the end of the street.
> 
> .......
> 
> Our place in London is rubbish in comparison



We're in a dingy 30s ex-council flat in a run-down neighbourhood, but it is at least on the edge of town and close to hills and woods.  I saw a badger meandering along the street once.  He must have been lost, because I've never seen another here.  



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's funny! I heard two owls doing it outside our house last night too. Lol. They sure get noisy!



Hmm, I guess that may have been what they were up to, spring around the corner and all.  We see a few bats in the summer as well.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> We're in a dingy 30s ex-council flat in a run-down neighbourhood, but it is at least on the edge of town and close to hills and woods.  I saw a badger meandering along the street once.  He must have been lost, because I've never seen another here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I guess that may have been what they were up to, spring around the corner and all.  We see a few bats in the summer as well.


Owls make some crazy noises when tweederbating.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

The moon is changing colors now. And it is cold af.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Owls make some crazy noises when _tweederbating_.



The fandom is increasing my vocabulary on a daily basis!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> We're in a dingy 30s ex-council flat in a run-down neighbourhood, but it is at least on the edge of town and close to hills and woods.  I saw a badger meandering along the street once.  He must have been lost, because I've never seen another here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I guess that may have been what they were up to, spring around the corner and all.  We see a few bats in the summer as well.


Good morning!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 31, 2018)

Good morning!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2018)

If the Sun really is white but the yellowish tint we see is because of Earth's atmosphere and the refraction of light making up the colour spectrum, why is it we're constantly lied to about its actual colour?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Good morning!!!



Good 20 mins to afternoon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Good morning!!!


Good morning!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If the Sun really is white but the yellowish tint we see is because of Earth's atmosphere and the refraction of light making up the colour spectrum, why is it we're constantly lied to about its actual colour?


Are we lied to though?  I thought Sol was classified as a Yellow Dwarf.  Interestingly I do wonder what spectrum of light we’d see as “visible” had our eyes evolved in another star system.  Aliens coming here could see our ideas of colour schemes and think we’re all 1970s throwbacks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Small favors: when your mate goes to the potty and warms the seat up for you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Are we lied to though?  I thought Sol was classified as a Yellow Dwarf.  Interestingly I do wonder what spectrum of light we’d see as “visible” had our eyes evolved in another star system.  Aliens coming here could see our ideas of colour schemes and think we’re all 1970s throwbacks.


Could be.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Time to take my kids to school. Gotta go to work as well. So until we meet again. Bye Furries!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

Morning everyfur.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 31, 2018)

Good morning everyone! 
I have an important announcement.


Spoiler: Announcement


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 31, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning everyfur.


Happy lunchtime!!  Hope you’re not too tired from all the awooooooing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Are we lied to though?


That's why I'm asking for input. I've heard about theories where space has a very limited colour spectrum because it doesn't refract light the same way Earth does, so it begs the question of how much colour space actually has, and if what is observable from Earth is what we are actually seeing.



backpawscratcher said:


> Interestingly I do wonder what spectrum of light we’d see as “visible” had our eyes evolved in another star system.  Aliens coming here could see our ideas of colour schemes and think we’re all 1970s throwbacks.


That's actually a very interesting question. I wonder what color spectrum a new generation of people will see on Mars, if we ever make it there.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 31, 2018)

@MetroFox2 
What? It's 7:06 where I live. We must be in different time zones.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 31, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's why I'm asking for input. I've heard about theories where space has a very limited colour spectrum because it doesn't refract light the same way Earth does, so it begs the question of how much colour space actually has, and if what is observable from Earth is what we are actually seeing.
> 
> 
> That's actually a very interesting question. I wonder what color spectrum a new generation of people will see on Mars, if we ever make it there.


I think it probably has quite a bit of colour.  Things like red and blue shifts mean that stars will appear to us as having different hues, plus of course they do have different colours due to their gas makeup.  Amazingly though we’d probably only see it if we’re sitting in one of those tiny cones of shadow that sit on the opposite side of any sizeable object to its local sun.  That’s another thing that messes with your head when you think about space.  It’s nearly always daytime.  Each planet carries around its own tiny cone of night.  Outside of that you’ll probably just see the sky as pure black due to the sunlight drowning everything else out.  No stars.  Just the Sun and brighter bodies such as planets and nearby moons.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> What? It's 7:06 where I live. We must be in different time zones.



Seems as though, 12:12 here.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Everyfur! Hope your watching the moon! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!



I will be in a bit! Not happy about the hour but at least it's not 3am here?


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Everyfur! Hope your watching the moon! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Nope! Dadgum trees are blocking my view, dammit.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Happy lunchtime!!  Hope you’re not too tired from all the awooooooing.


Oh no, with how beautiful the moon is it gonna be a while...my voice will be rough though.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Everyfur! Hope your watching the moon! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


It’s overcast here but I have the livestream on my TV


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 31, 2018)

So what's up today?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> So what's up today?



Finally finished the first part of my writing project, now I'm just working on a title, but that's close to sorted now.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2018)

Veni, vidi, howli

*goes back to bed*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 31, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Finally finished the first part of my writing project, now I'm just working on a title, but that's close to sorted now.



Nice. I just haves school 
Would be better if any of my  friends were there.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I will be in a bit! Not happy about the hour but at least it's not 3am here?


making lunch getting ready for work.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 31, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> So what's up today?


Now I'm in Wedel chocolate bar


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 31, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hug* I understand you, my crush in first class of middle school, she started to send me thst she loves me too, I was in stress, shock and didn't knew what to tell her..
> And after everything, this emotions.. Stress etc. when I have accepted her as my gf... She has written (messenger) that ahe was joking and her bf was laughing from me beacuse it was his plan too...  First I was angry, but after few days I just didn't care... Now I don't know what I'ce seen in her, she is dumb as fuck...


*hugs* ;-;
I've been through this more than once


Mudman2001 said:


> I'll let you in on a secert...it doesn't always get easier. Telling someone you love them or have a crush for them can be hard when you don't know how they feel.


True :/


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Veni, vidi, howli
> 
> *goes back to bed*


Lucky kitty


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> So what's up today?



Work and funeral services...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Got that story up on FA, I'll link it here quick for people who are interested.

www.furaffinity.net: The Llwycrau Company (Chapter One - 3,536 Words) by MetroFox2


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 31, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Got that story up on FA, I'll link it here quick for people who are interested.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: The Llwycrau Company (Chapter One - 3,536 Words) by MetroFox2


Well done.  Will read that when I get home.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> wtf with the moon today?


I ate it. It didn’t taste good so I spat it back out.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 31, 2018)

Just realised the date.  It’s National Gorilla Suit Day


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 31, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I ate it. It didn’t taste good so I spat it back out.


So you don't like cheese?


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 31, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> wtf with the moon today?


The moon tonight is a super moon, blood moon, blue moon, and full moon.  I don't know what it means, but it's hella rare XD


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 31, 2018)

Good morning!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 31, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Good morning!


Good afternoon!!


----------



## Dongding (Jan 31, 2018)

Did anybody try my new sleeping technique? I know I got around to it a little late, but if it worked for any of you, you can send me a cheque for $1.00CDN in the mail.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Did anybody try my new sleeping technique? I know I got around to it a little late, but if it worked for any of you, you can send me a cheque for $1.00CDN in the mail.


The only sleeping technique I tried was not sleeping.


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 31, 2018)

I can't cure my insomnia... my illness causes it AND is exacerbated by it.
It's an endless cycle and I reckon this moon tonight is gonna keep me up too.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> I can't cure my insomnia... my illness causes it AND is exacerbated by it.
> It's an endless cycle and I reckon this moon tonight is gonna keep me up too.


Sorry to hear about your insomnia. But the moon thing... just finished. All over & done.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't have insomnia I just hate myself enough that I choose to go to bed at 2am when I have to wake up at 6:30...

Edit: did not mean to have attachment oops


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lucky kitty


Only vaguely. I have to go back today *pouts*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 31, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Only vaguely. I have to go back today *pouts*


*hugs*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Only vaguely. I have to go back today *pouts*



Sorry to hear that *gives the Tigress a dozen cookies*
Something to much on through the day.


----------



## Astus (Jan 31, 2018)

Ffs >.> when your teacher gives you a pedigree and claims 100% that the given trait is a dominantly passed trait, but you figure out based on the info that it could also be recisssively passed and she doesn't believe you despite the work being 100% correct :v


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs*





Mudman2001 said:


> Sorry to hear that *gives the Tigress a dozen cookies*
> Something to much on through the day.



Thanks guys. Imma need all the hugs and cookies I can get today. And caffeine...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Thanks guys. Imma need all the hugs and cookies I can get today. And caffeine...


*hugs & gives you a hot Venti peppermint mocha*

Good luck


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *hugs & gives you a hot Venti peppermint mocha*
> 
> Good luck


Bleh... trade you for a 2 liter Dr Pepper?

Lol thanks though!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Bleh... trade you for a 2 liter Dr Pepper?
> 
> Lol thanks though!


Will a 12 pack do?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Will a 12 pack do?



You enabler, you <3


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Bleh... trade you for a 2 liter Dr Pepper?
> 
> Lol thanks though!



I'll restock the fridge here while your gone.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 31, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Got that story up on FA, I'll link it here quick for people who are interested.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: The Llwycrau Company (Chapter One - 3,536 Words) by MetroFox2


Thanks for sharing that. It was a good read while I've been literally standing around at work right now. Did I spy a tiny Pink Floyd homage in there?


----------



## Mabus (Jan 31, 2018)

Marf


----------



## Dongding (Jan 31, 2018)

3:<


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Hulloooo


----------



## Astus (Jan 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hulloooo



Hello :O

Also my package finally arrived :O such a nice feeling ~


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 31, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Thanks for sharing that. It was a good read while I've been literally standing around at work right now. Did I spy a tiny Pink Floyd homage in there?



I had the song playing, It was too good a coincidence to pass-up. Thanks for reading it too.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hulloooo


Dzień dobry


----------



## Rystren (Jan 31, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 31, 2018)

I have just heard about it...
americangg.net: Man in homemade tank destroys small town, helpless police have no way to stop him


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 31, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I had the song playing, It was too good a coincidence to pass-up. Thanks for reading it too.


Ha. I knew it!
Nah, thank you. I really enjoyed it and I'm looking forward to more chapters. Also, thanks for getting that stuck in my head for the rest of the day


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 31, 2018)

theculturetrip.com: These Maps Show the Happiest Countries in the World
Hmm intersting...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 31, 2018)

ok choose 1, dark helmet or yogurt?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I have just heard about it...
> americangg.net: Man in homemade tank destroys small town, helpless police have no way to stop him


Reminds me of when a dude stole an actual tank and ran amok in San Diego.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't like the drugs but the drugs like me, I don't like the drugs the drugs the drugs.

Name the band and song.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 31, 2018)

My school is doing candy grams which is like they send candy to the person of your choice anonymously and i'm debating wether or not I should send one to my close friend or not

I already sent two, one for myself and one for my other friend


Furrygameremopunk said:


> I don't like the drugs but the drugs like me, I don't like the drugs the drugs the drugs.
> 
> Name the band and song.


Marilyn manson


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Lol oops I said hello earlier and then forgot about it ;_;


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 31, 2018)

I am a world before I am a man. I, was a creature before I could stand. I, will remember before I forget. BEFORE I FORGET!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I am a world before I am a man. I, was a creature before I could stand. I, will remember before I forget. BEFORE I FORGET!!!


Heck yes. Saw Slipknot live!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Heck yes. Saw Slipknot live!


I am sooooo jealous right now. I have always wanted to see them live. tell me, how was it? tell me in detail.


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 31, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I am a world before I am a man. I, was a creature before I could stand. I, will remember before I forget. BEFORE I FORGET!!!



I'm sure you know this one:

The smile of dawn arrived early May
 She carried a gift from her home
 The night shed a tear to tell her of fear
 And of sorrow and pain she'll never outgrow

Death is the first dance, eternal!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

On that happy note, shower and nap time. Later Furries!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> On that happy note, shower and nap time. Later Furries!


Have a good nap!  Wish I could do likewise but that’s why I have coffee!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I am sooooo jealous right now. I have always wanted to see them live. tell me, how was it? tell me in detail.


Omg this was back in like 2005 haha. It was loud, it was heavy, Lamb of God and Shadows Fall opened for them, and Joey's drum solo was epic!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 31, 2018)

Good night everyfur, maybe this night I'll not have nightmares...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur, maybe this night I'll not have nightmares...



Good night, and good luck with no nightmares.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 31, 2018)

Don't call it a comeback, I been here for years, Rocking my peers, putting suckas in fear. Makin tears rain down like a monsoon. Listen to the bass go boom. Explosion, overpowerin, over the competition we're towerin.

Name that five finger death punch remake.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> On that happy note, shower and nap time. Later Furries!


I wanna naaaap!!! *pouts*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> On that happy note, shower and nap time. Later Furries!


I wants nappies.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I wants nappies.



Context


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 31, 2018)

ok, so i want you to tell me if this joke is weird.

Seein a donkey and be all like DAT ASS!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ok, so i want you to tell me if this joke is weird.
> 
> Seein a donkey and be all like DAT ASS!



No, that's not weird, that's a good semi-dad-joke, semi-joke-joke, if that makes sense, I'm not quite the connoisseur of comedy, except for that time I had to make a pilot for a fake TV series called Comedic Connoisseurs.

Edit - Okay, Imma stop trying to be funny now, the caffeine has gone and now I'm feeling very bleh.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 31, 2018)

Ya'll I found my rainbow wig


----------



## Astus (Jan 31, 2018)

Uggggghhhhh dying >.> too much work too little of a break


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Uggggghhhhh dying >.> too much work too little of a break


Youll be alright.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Evening Furries!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Evening Furries!


Heya!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 31, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Uggggghhhhh dying >.> too much work too little of a break


I know what you mean.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Heya!


Hey!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey!


What's up?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Just drinking some coffee after that too long nap. Waiting for my soulmate to get home so we can go eat Mexican food.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> What's up?


Saw a cool show this morning on Animal Planet about hyenas.


----------



## Astus (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Youll be alright.



I've been in class all day, then had a hard workout then had to go to work after having class all day and work yesterday. Tomorrow I need to wake up early to go to class early again for 7 hours then I have practice and then work


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I've been in class all day, then had a hard workout then had to go to work after having class all day and work yesterday. Tomorrow I need to wake up early to go to class early again for 7 hours then I have practice and then work


Busy man.


----------



## Astus (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Busy man.



Yeah... I also need to do laundry somehow... which means I'm going to get less than 8 hours of sleep tonight... and if I get stressed I can forget about sleeping until the sun gets up


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah... I also need to do laundry somehow... which means I'm going to get less than 8 hours of sleep tonight... and if I get stressed I can forget about sleeping until the sun gets up


I rarely get 4 or 5 hours of sleep a night. It is why naps are essential!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I've been in class all day, then had a hard workout then had to go to work after having class all day and work yesterday. Tomorrow I need to wake up early to go to class early again for 7 hours then I have practice and then work


Practice for what?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 31, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Astus (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Practice for what?



Baseball, I play D-II for my college

I also don't have time for naps during the day, and my sleep isn't usually all that good


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Baseball, I play D-II for my college
> 
> I also don't have time for naps during the day, and my sleep isn't usually all that good


Pawsome! Sorry about not getting good sleep. Do you have a plushy? They help.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


Hey Rye! About to go eat. How are yah?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Saw a cool show this morning on Animal Planet about hyenas.


Really? Cool!


----------



## Astus (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome! Sorry about not getting good sleep. Do you have a plushy? They help.



I do  I've slept with one almost my whole life, with a point in time where I cuddled a pillow... I'm just not a good sleeper 


Also wanted to take some more ibuprofen so I'm not so sore... but we only have naproxen sodium and you're not supposed to mix those because it increases chances of side effects :v gotta love it ~


----------



## Rystren (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Rye! About to go eat. How are yah?


i am quite fine, this day. aside from being tired


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 31, 2018)

Took my dog to climb a mountain today. She seems pretty happy about it


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 31, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Took my dog to climb a mountain today. She seems pretty happy about it



Aw, she's so cuute!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

I ate way too much!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Wow. Another quiet night on da forums.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow. Another quiet night on da forums.


Seems to be. Bummer. There's not much lurking to be done when there's not much going on :\


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow. Another quiet night on da forums.



*launches fireworks and blasts 1812 Overture from loudspeakers*


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2018)

*wakes up briefly*

Sleepy skunk, here for some reason.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry. Was watching Majira and Nos videos.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Hiya!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hiya!


Hiya Bunny! How is it going?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> *wakes up briefly*
> 
> Sleepy skunk, here for some reason.


Hi Simo


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

*waves at all the Furries*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Bunny! How is it going?


It's going well! I'm talking to my honey and enjoying my last free night before school starts.

How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's going well! I'm talking to my honey and enjoying my last free night before school starts.
> 
> How are you?


Doing ok I guess. Still full from eating too much mexican food.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Hello


Hiya Zhalo!


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Simo



Hey bunny, and everyfur...huh, must be all the sudden fluctuations in weather, but I'm already in my (very fashionable) footy PJs with the skulls I got at Target, and drifting off...see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Doing ok I guess. Still full from eating too much mexican food.


Mmmmmmmmm Mexican food!

I made tortilla soup from scratch last night!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey bunny, and everyfur...huh, must be all the sudden fluctuations in weather, but I'm already in my (very fashionable) footy PJs with the skulls I got at Target, and drifting off...see y'all tomorrow!


Night night Simo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey bunny, and everyfur...huh, must be all the sudden fluctuations in weather, but I'm already in my (very fashionable) footy PJs with the skulls I got at Target, and drifting off...see y'all tomorrow!


Goodnight Simo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Mmmmmmmmm Mexican food!
> 
> I made tortilla soup from scratch last night!


Sounds great!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds great!


It turned out so good


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey bunny, and everyfur...huh, must be all the sudden fluctuations in weather, but I'm already in my (very fashionable) footy PJs with the skulls I got at Target, and drifting off...see y'all tomorrow!


Seeya


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry. Was watching Majira and Nos videos.


I've been doing a lot of that, lately, since you recommended them the other day. I'm now a big fan of Kiwi Fox too


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I've been doing a lot of that, lately, since you recommended them the other day. I'm now a big fan of Kiwi Fox too


Kiwi has such a soothing voice. He should read stories to kids at the library.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 31, 2018)

I have been sitting here watching AGDQ archives for 3 hours now I should probably stop.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I have been sitting here watching AGDQ archives for 3 hours now I should probably stop.


What is AGDQ?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It turned out so good


I love mexican food. My wife is from Texas so TexMex came with her.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What is AGDQ?


Games Done Quick

It is basically a semi- annual 7 day speed-run marathon for charity.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Games Done Quick
> 
> It is basically a semi- annual 7 day speed-run marathon for charity.


Gotcha. My son tells me about them all the time.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 31, 2018)

Also as a side note: 

Sleep paralysis really, really, really, really, really, really, really sucks.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love mexican food. My wife is from Texas so TexMex came with her.


One of us... one of us!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Also as a side note:
> 
> Sleep paralysis really, really, really, really, really, really, really sucks.


Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Also as a side note:
> 
> Sleep paralysis really, really, really, really, really, really, really sucks.


You alright?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Omg this was back in like 2005 haha. It was loud, it was heavy, Lamb of God and Shadows Fall opened for them, and Joey's drum solo was epic!



Lucky little bunny....had to cancel going to the H-Town show...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I wanna naaaap!!! *pouts*



*pets softly and hands her a Dr. Pepper*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh, evening...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2018)

Well, good night yah bunch of Furries! Until next time! *waves bye*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Bye bye!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2018)

*thuds*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, good night yah bunch of Furries! Until next time! *waves bye*


Night Okami



SashaBengal said:


> *thuds*



*scratches behind ear* let me guess...day three tomorrow


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm crying now, I read 'Stargazing Dog'

;-; that looked like a happy book but it wasn't a happy book


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm crying now, I read 'Stargazing Dog'
> 
> ;-; that looked like a happy book but it wasn't a happy book



I haven't read it. I'll add it to my list of books to make me cry when I need that.


----------



## Wolf359 (Feb 1, 2018)

I like pie.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 1, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *scratches behind ear* let me guess...day three tomorrow



Yes. And I just randomly woke up for no reason.... *whines*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 1, 2018)

*tired Woofing*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Yes. And I just randomly woke up for no reason.... *whines*


*hugs*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

So....

There’s a furmeet here in London on Saturday.  Debating with myself whether to go (first one).  Thinking it might be better to get fully recovered from recent illness before I go introduce myself though.  Feeling very Bleurghh still, mostly from lack of recent exercise, and would prefer to feel on top form if I’m walking into a room of people I don’t know.  Thoughts?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> So....
> 
> There’s a furmeet here in London on Saturday.  Debating with myself whether to go (first one).  Thinking it might be better to get fully recovered from recent illness before I go introduce myself though.  Feeling very Bleurghh still, mostly from lack of recent exercise, and would prefer to feel on top form if I’m walking into a room of people I don’t know.  Thoughts?


If you are up to it you should go. I chickened out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> So....
> 
> There’s a furmeet here in London on Saturday.  Debating with myself whether to go (first one).  Thinking it might be better to get fully recovered from recent illness before I go introduce myself though.  Feeling very Bleurghh still, mostly from lack of recent exercise, and would prefer to feel on top form if I’m walking into a room of people I don’t know.  Thoughts?


Just go and roll around alot. And take plenty of tissue!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If you are up to it you should go. I chickened out.


Sometimes I suit a chicken fursona 

I’ll keep considering it I think.  I am getting back into driving my partner mad by beating my chest and ooking, so maybe by Saturday I’ll be fully up for leaping around on all fours and hugging everyone within reach   If not, there’s another one in three weeks so it’s not going to be a huge wait.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sometimes I suit a chicken fursona
> 
> I’ll keep considering it I think.  I am getting back into driving my partner mad by beating my chest and ooking, so maybe by Saturday I’ll be fully up for leaping around on all fours and hugging everyone within reach   If not, there’s another one in three weeks so it’s not going to be a huge wait.


JUST DO IT!!!!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> So....
> 
> There’s a furmeet here in London on Saturday.  Debating with myself whether to go (first one).  Thinking it might be better to get fully recovered from recent illness before I go introduce myself though.  Feeling very Bleurghh still, mostly from lack of recent exercise, and would prefer to feel on top form if I’m walking into a room of people I don’t know.  Thoughts?



I assume it's the one near St. Paul's and City Thameslink? If so, I'm going, and it would be cool to see someone from FAF regardless.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sometimes I suit a chicken fursona
> 
> I’ll keep considering it I think.  I am getting back into driving my partner mad by beating my chest and ooking, so maybe by Saturday I’ll be fully up for leaping around on all fours and hugging everyone within reach   If not, there’s another one in three weeks so it’s not going to be a huge wait.


My wife and I were talking about a chicken fursona two nights ago! Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I assume it's the one near St. Paul's and City Thameslink? If so, I'm going, and it would be cool to see someone from FAF regardless.


I think it would be cool to put a face to all these characters on FAF!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I assume it's the one near St. Paul's and City Thameslink? If so, I'm going, and it would be cool to see someone from FAF regardless.


That’s the one.  That piece of news may sway the decision   If you’re coming from Swindon I have no excuse for not venturing a couple of stops down the Central Line.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think it would be cool to put a face to all these characters on FAF!


My face is there in the photos thread, albeit a bit purpley   I do want to meet up with other furries, and especially you lot.  I’m just worried I might not get the best out of this occasion if I’m still a bit off colour.  Nerves and stuff.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That’s the one.  That piece of news may sway the decision   If you’re coming from Swindon I have no excuse for not venturing a couple of stops down the Central Line.
> 
> My face is there in the photos thread, albeit a bit purpley   I do want to meet up with other furries, and especially you lot.  I’m just worried I might not get the best out of this occasion if I’m still a bit off colour.  Nerves and stuff.


Believe me, I understand. I was 41 at the time, but I missed an oppurtunity to meet some furs at MomoCon this past summer. I was such a scaredy cat.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Believe me, I understand. I was 41 at the time, but I missed an oppurtunity to meet some furs at MomoCon this past summer. I was such a scaredy cat.


That’s of course the other thing.  This bunch post vids up on YouTube and they all look quite young.  I can bounce into a room and happily meet new people when I’m in the right place mentally.  When I’m not in that zone though I probably come across as a right old fart.  I don’t want them to see me as “Grandad in the corner who doesn’t speak to anyone”.

I think having written all this down it’s going to depend entirely on my mood come Saturday morning.  One thing though, I need to stop trying to tell myself that it’s really easy to get to and they’re regular things, so it doesn’t matter if I miss this time.  If I feel good on Saturday I shall attend!!

Thanks very much for your thoughts so far.  Extremely helpful.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I haven't read it. I'll add it to my list of books to make me cry when I need that.


I mean it was emotional for me because
A) i'm a teenage girl
B) I was already having a bad day
But you can try XD


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That’s of course the other thing.  This bunch post vids up on YouTube and they all look quite young.  I can bounce into a room and happily meet new people when I’m in the right place mentally.  When I’m not in that zone though I probably come across as a right old fart.  I don’t want them to see me as “Grandad in the corner who doesn’t speak to anyone”.
> 
> I think having written all this down it’s going to depend entirely on my mood come Saturday morning.  One thing though, I need to stop trying to tell myself that it’s really easy to get to and they’re regular things, so it doesn’t matter if I miss this time.  If I feel good on Saturday I shall attend!!
> 
> Thanks very much for your thoughts so far.  Extremely helpful.



Just remembered: Still need to check tickets, was just gonna get a rover ticket, but now I'm not sure, be right back.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That’s of course the other thing.  This bunch post vids up on YouTube and they all look quite young.  I can bounce into a room and happily meet new people when I’m in the right place mentally.  When I’m not in that zone though I probably come across as a right old fart.  I don’t want them to see me as “Grandad in the corner who doesn’t speak to anyone”.
> 
> I think having written all this down it’s going to depend entirely on my mood come Saturday morning.  One thing though, I need to stop trying to tell myself that it’s really easy to get to and they’re regular things, so it doesn’t matter if I miss this time.  If I feel good on Saturday I shall attend!!
> 
> Thanks very much for your thoughts so far.  Extremely helpful.


Anytime silly monkey.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Time to take these two edgy teens to school. Bye fur now silly Furries!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time to take these two edgy teens to school. Bye fur now silly Furries!


*spits* 'Round here we ride the school bus!
(lol)



On a side note its a good thing your kids don't ride the bus, the school bus is ALWAYS hectic.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Heya guys, wassup, Imma back.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Heya guys, wassup, Imma back.


Last day of skiing... Now sitting in hotel... And tomorrow I return to home... And two last days of holidays... And schooll.... Fuuuuujjjj


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Last day of skiing... Now sitting in hotel... And tomorrow I return to home... And two last days of holidays... And schooll.... Fuuuuujjjj


Rip


Majesty Sidus said:


> Heya guys, wassup, Imma back.


Hello :3


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Rip


Yes, exactly, I'm just sick of school...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yes, exactly, I'm just sick of school...


Aren't we all?
I just did my makeup again for school 
I need to leave like right now bye everyfur


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Aren't we all?
> I just did my makeup again for school
> I need to leave like right now bye everyfur


See ya!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yes, exactly, I'm just sick of school...


Yeah. I'm just tired of it being so repetitive.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Aren't we all?
> I just did my makeup again for school
> I need to leave like right now bye everyfur


Bye


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *spits* 'Round here we ride the school bus!
> (lol)
> 
> 
> ...


I know. But they would have to be at the bus stop at 6am. Meaning I would have to get up even earlier. So its a win win for all.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

i still have about a half an hour 'till school. Lucky me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> i still have about a half an hour 'till school. Lucky me.


I don't have to work today. Or anything else for that matter. Yay!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't have to work today. Or anything else for that matter. Yay!



I have college, but I just do my own writing during class, rather than the work, cause nobody cares.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't have to work today. Or anything else for that matter. Yay!


Lucky you, *sigh*


----------



## Astus (Feb 1, 2018)

Well my class got canceled and I didn't see the email >.> guess I woke up in REM for nothing


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You alright?



Yeah, I'll be good. Just wish that it would stop is all.


----------



## Astus (Feb 1, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Yeah, I'll be good. Just wish that it would stop is all.



I know that feeling all too well


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know. But they would have to be at the bus stop at 6am. Meaning I would have to get up even earlier. So its a win win for all.


Or you could use an alarm clock


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2018)

I created my discord server yesterday. so happy.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Yeah, I'll be good. Just wish that it would stop is all.


Hopefully if nothing else you’ll start to realise what it is when it happens.  If you can do that it’ll stop that mad panicked feeling.  Just lay there and wait for it to pass.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2018)

If you want more of this, we can push out, sell out, die out so you'll shut up, and stay sleeping with my screaming in your itching ears.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 1, 2018)

Who originally came up with the species Sergal and the scalie Kobold I keep seeing everywhere?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Who originally came up with the species Sergal and the scalie Kobold I keep seeing everywhere?


i dunno, this is the first time I've ever seen sergals, online because in my town there is no fursuiters.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

Good morning, afternoon or evening!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Who originally came up with the species Sergal and the scalie Kobold I keep seeing everywhere?



I know Kobolds made that change in D&D when they went to 3rd ed from 2nd


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

Huh, I used to work with somebody with the last name 'Sergal', spelled with one extra letter, but pronounced the same. I always wondered if they knew about the furry sort...early 20s, a bit geeky, so they very well could have.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, I used to work with somebody with the last name 'Sergal', spelled with one extra letter, but pronounced the same. I always wondered if they knew about the furry sort...early 20s, a bit geeky, so they very well could have.



Maybe they changed there last name for that very reason


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 1, 2018)

Did they look like one?


----------



## connortheskunk (Feb 1, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> If you want more of this, we can push out, sell out, die out so you'll shut up, and stay sleeping with my screaming in your itching ears.


I'm so sick- Flyleaf

(it took me a moment to realize this was actually a song lyric)


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 1, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I'm so sick- Flyleaf
> 
> (it took me a moment to realize this was actually a song lyric)



Oh, they're song lyrics?  I thought they just had a very individual posting style!


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hopefully if nothing else you’ll start to realise what it is when it happens.  If you can do that it’ll stop that mad panicked feeling.  Just lay there and wait for it to pass.



I have been able to recognize it, but it is often coupled with hypnagogic hallucinations (Or is it hypnopompic?) and the imagery that my half-asleep mind creates is truly terrifying.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2018)

I am still writing songs, I will probably share the links on here when I'm done.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I have been able to recognize it, but it is often coupled with hypnagogic hallucinations (Or is it hypnopompic?) and the imagery that my half-asleep mind creates is truly terrifying.


Believe me I know.  I had the same for years as a teenager.  Still occasionally get them now, but these days it seems I realise what’s happening.  Still enormously disconcerting, but a long way from the utterly terrified feeling I used to get.  For me it’s just all about knowing that it’s a waking dream, and more importantly that it is going to pass.  Get that and they become a lot easier to manage.  I really feel for you.  They’re horrible things to experience.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

I just ran a mile...
 I got 5:45 ^^


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Did they look like one?



No, they were a bit rotund, not at all angular and pointy!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> No, they were a bit rotund, not at all angular and pointy!



That's a pity, I'm a big fan of nominative determinism.  My wife used to go to a GP called Dr Wildgoose who we could just picture honking and pecking at people' toes when annoyed...


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 1, 2018)

Good morning



KiaraTC said:


> I just ran a mile...
> I got 5:45 ^^


Wow, that is a really good time! It takes me like 8 min to run a mile.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a really good time. It takes me like 8 min to run a mile.



I mean, I just walk, takes an hour, get to enjoy all the shitty scenery all the way to college, a mile each way. And sometimes I'm only in college for an hour, cause the people who scheduled our lessons are, to be blunt, stupid.


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> That's a pity, I'm a big fan of nominative determinism.  My wife used to go to a GP called Dr Wildgoose who we could just picture honking and pecking at people' toes when annoyed...



Hmmm...so if my last name was a type of fish, what would this mean : P


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...so if my last name was a type of fish, what would this mean : P


LUNCHTIME!!!!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a really good time! It takes me like 8 min to run a mile.


I have more leg than torso, so thats probably why


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 1, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I mean, I just walk, takes an hour, get to enjoy all the shitty scenery all the way to college, a mile each way. And sometimes I'm only in college for an hour, cause the people who scheduled our lessons are, to be blunt, stupid.


You should get a bike probably would only take 9 min if its a mile away and it is less effort then walking.



KiaraTC said:


> I have more leg than torso, so thats probably why


You got me curious now, I have not actually tried to run a fast mile in at least 2 years. I have been doing lots of biking on a bmx lately for exercise and also fun doing ski jumps and stuff like that. I should try to run a mile and see if my time is better than it used to be.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 1, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I'm so sick- Flyleaf
> 
> (it took me a moment to realize this was actually a song lyric)


Same.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just ran a mile...
> I got 5:45 ^^


Daaaaaaaamn! You're fast!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


Poor snoot. You abuse it way too much.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Poor snoot. You abuse it way too much.


I don't hurt it, remember


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I don't hurt it, remember


Yeah, I remember.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just ran a mile...
> I got 5:45 ^^


I haven't ran a 5 minute mile since bootcamp, 24 years ago. Now I would probably have a stroke or a heart attack.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, I remember.


at least your memory isn't screwed. lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Rystren said:


> at least your memory isn't screwed. lol


Yeah it is. I have had this phone now for a few years, yet I still dont remember my own number!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah it is. I have had this phone now for a few years, yet I still dont remember my own number!


there's no need to feel bad about that. you never call yourself


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Rystren said:


> there's no need to feel bad about that. you never call yourself


Nope. But I am asked for my number alot by people who would like to employ me. Thankfully it is right there in my phone info in the menu.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. But I am asked for my number alot by people who would like to employ me. Thankfully it is right there in my phone info in the menu.


yeah. which helps a lot


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

So how are all you fuzzballs doing? I just woke up from a disturbed nap. I hate dreams like that! But it had a happy ending. Some asshole kidnapped my daughter and was running from my house. I shot him in the leg and he fell and I proceeded to beat him to death with my pistol and bare hands. He stabbed me in the gut, then I shot him in the face. He didnt make it, but me and my daughter did. These kinda dreams make me tired.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how are all you fuzzballs doing? I just woke up from a disturbed nap. I hate dreams like that! But it had a happy ending. Some asshole kidnapped my daughter and was running from my house. I shot him in the leg and he fell and I proceeded to beat him to death with my pistol and bare hands. He stabbed me in the gut, then I shot him in the face. He didnt make it, but me and my daughter did. These kinda dreams make me tired.


You are Liam Neeson and I claim my £5


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You are Liam Neeson and I claim my £5


I like Liam. He is a good actor. The Grey us one of my favorites.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

I keep asking myself where you all go from time to time. Then I remember that alot of you are on at work and school. Lol.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how are all you fuzzballs doing?


I am pretty good


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how are all you fuzzballs doing?


Hey, who're you calling fuzzball? Not everyone here is the fuzz-having type, thanks.
Actually, we might be...I might be. I don't really know 
But it's another day at work. 5PM tomorrow cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hey, who're you calling fuzzball? Not everyone here is the fuzz-having type, thanks.
> Actually, we might be...I might be. I don't really know
> But it's another day at work. 5PM tomorrow cannot get here soon enough.


Sorry. But even dragons are Furries! Lol!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry. But even dragons are Furries! Lol!


True. Its like they say, it's not the fuzz on the outside that counts, it's the fuzz on the inside.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I mean it was emotional for me because
> A) i'm a teenage girl
> B) I was already having a bad day
> But you can try XD



Heh, yeah, probably not the same things that make us cry. Or maybe it is. I cry if I get to know a character very well and they die, or there's trauma or hurt feelings or something. Really just depends on the story.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Think it is time for grilled cheese and The Hunt For The Red October.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Funny. Im watching a movie and it has whale song in it. Both my dogs looked at the screen at the same time as soon as it started playing.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Heh, yeah, probably not the same things that make us cry. Or maybe it is. I cry if I get to know a character very well and they die, or there's trauma or hurt feelings or something. Really just depends on the story.


The outsiders made me cry too when Johnny died


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I haven't ran a 5 minute mile since bootcamp, 24 years ago. Now I would probably have a stroke or a heart attack.


I run fast because it was cold and I wanted to get it over with


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Daaaaaaaamn! You're fast!


Yup


----------



## connortheskunk (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah it is. I have had this phone now for a few years, yet I still dont remember my own number!


I had that problem when I first got my phone, too.  So what I did was I made my passkey to enter my phone the same as my phone number.  I had memorized my phone number within a day


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I had that problem when I first got my phone, too, so what I did was I made my passkey to enter my phone the same as my phone number.  I had memorized my phone number within a day


I have a flip phone so I just set my own number as a contact with my real name


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Funny. Im watching a movie and it has whale song in it. Both my dogs looked at the screen at the same time as soon as it started playing.


Your dogs speak whale?  Not that IS ace


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Boooo!!!  HMRC emailed me and I owe them £245


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Boooo!!!  HMRC emailed me and I owe them £245


Rip


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Boooo!!!  HMRC emailed me and I owe them £245



What's HMRC?

Her Majesty's Royal Corgi? Rather demanding dogs, asking for so much cash!


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> What's HMRC?
> 
> Her Majesty's Royal Corgi? Rather demanding dogs, asking for so much cash!



Her Majesty's Revenue & Customs


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey! Just got back from school! What'd I miss?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hey! Just got back from school! What'd I miss?


Hello 
I'm still in school


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

@KiaraTC 
Aw, man. I would talk at school, but the firewall blocks this site


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @KiaraTC
> Aw, man. I would talk at school, but the firewall blocks this site



I wonder why, there's never anything weird here. 

>_>
<_<
<_>


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @KiaraTC
> Aw, man. I would talk at school, but the firewall blocks this site


We have school macbooks instead of something actually useful so


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> What's HMRC?
> 
> Her Majesty's Royal Corgi? Rather demanding dogs, asking for so much cash!


They're the people we throw money at in the vain hope the government won't just waste it.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I wonder why, there's never anything weird here.
> 
> >_>
> <_<
> <_>



Hahaha, it's listed under 'adult' site. But you can literally look up porn, so...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> We have school macbooks instead of something actually useful so



Wow. That sucks.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Wow. That sucks.


This is why my school barely has any funding
Because they waste it one stupid shit


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @KiaraTC
> Aw, man. I would talk at school, but the firewall blocks this site


Quite right too.  This place is full of filthy unbalanced people that are not healthy to be around.  It should be banned for EVERYONE!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hahaha, it's listed under 'adult' site. But you can literally look up porn, so...



LOL, it's risqué here, but I wouldn't call it an "adult" site.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Quite right too.  This place is full of filthy unbalanced people that are not healthy to be around.  It should be banned for EVERYONE!!!



Yiff yiff yiff yiff yiiiiiiiiff


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Hahahaha!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello again


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hello again


Hello.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Cleaning up the kitchen sux.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cleaning up the kitchen sux.


Cleaning up anything sux


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Cleaning up anything sux


Truth!​


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cleaning up the kitchen sux.


Yes I agree. Especially when your flatmates are bunch of filthy trolls that cannot even clean after themselves.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Yes I agree. Especially when your flatmates are bunch of filthy trolls that cannot even clean after themselves.


Well, I have teenagers! And they are messy af sometimes. But they are usually the ones cleaning up the kitchen nowadays. I was bored and wanted to listen to music and bop around.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm so bored.


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, I have teenagers! And they are messy af sometimes. But they are usually the ones cleaning up the kitchen nowadays. I was bored and wanted to listen to music and bop around.


The difference between teenager and filthy troll is that teenager still has a hope to not become one.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> I'm so bored.


Same


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> The difference between teenager and filthy troll is that teenager still has a hope to not become one.


The wise one has spoken XD


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Same


:/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> I'm so bored.


Yall need a hobby.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuck holidays are ending... Someons wants to kidnap me? I will not shout, I just don't want to go to school


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

I hear basket weaving is fun.not really


----------



## Astus (Feb 1, 2018)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh *flops* day is almost over ;-; then it's off to bask...


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I hear basket weaving is fun.not really



O.O


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh *flops* day is almost over ;-; then it's off to bask...
> 
> 
> O.O


Hehe!


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> They're the people we throw money at in the vain hope the government won't just waste it.



*Should The Government Stop Dumping Money Into A Giant Hole? A debate...*

*



*
*
*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> *Should The Government Stop Dumping Money Into A Giant Hole? A debate...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Lmfao!!!! 'Merica!! FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> *Should The Government Stop Dumping Money Into A Giant Hole? A debate...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I am still laughing!!


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am still laughing!!



Hehe! Saw this a good while back, and it still makes me laugh! : P They do such good parodies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hehe! Saw this a good while back, and it still makes me laugh! : P They do such good parodies.


Sounds just like my government, too!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

Heh I see that not only Polish goverement is dumping money...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

Amd increasinf debt...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok. Going back to the housework. See you all in a bit.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey can we play a game or something'?


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hey can we play a game or something'?


*Points at Forum Games section*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hehe! Saw this a good while back, and it still makes me laugh! : P They do such good parodies.


Did you guys ever get The Day Today over there?  Spoof news show made by Chris Morris, Armando Ianucci and Steve Coogan, amongst others.  Very funny 

the day today - YouTube


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

@Latur Husky 
That's a thing? Oh, sorry, I didn't know that was there XD


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Did you guys ever get The Day Today over there?  Spoof news show made by Chris Morris, Armando Ianucci and Steve Coogan, amongst others.  Very funny
> 
> the day today - YouTube



Oh, have not seen this but will have to check it out!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 1, 2018)

Good night everyfur


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


'night.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


Gn Blackburn


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


Goodnight!!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2018)

I was playing this game called Bullet force multiplayer, and i am rank 4 in the game. but I have died like a million times.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2018)

oooooh, Devin, won't go to heaven, she's just another lost soul about to be mine again. Leave her, we will receive her, it is beyond your control will you ever meet again.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

*stretches*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *stretches*


Hi!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *stretches*



Hiya! I don't think we've met before! My name's Majesty.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hiya! I don't think we've met before! My name's Majesty.



hiya Magesty... I'm Fuzzy... lol I have been taking a bit of a vacation from the forums for a while... I figured I would hop on and let everyone know the fuzz is still alive


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hiya Magesty... I'm Fuzzy... lol I have been taking a bit of a vacation from the forums for a while... I figured I would hop on and let everyone know the fuzz is still alive


Pretty quiet on here tonight. But it is early. Hi Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pretty quiet on here tonight. But it is early. Hi Fuzzy.



hiya!!! how you been?


----------



## connortheskunk (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *stretches*


What's up fuzzman?  Haven't seen you in a while


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

Lol yeah it's been at least a couple of months. Been crazy busy, moved, new job, working on rebuilding my suit for Anthro Northwest this year


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol yeah it's been at least a couple of months. Been crazy busy, moved, new job, working on rebuilding my suit for Anthro Northwest this year



Fuzzy's a cool name! I'm new around here, so it's cool meeting you. Heck, it's cool meeting anyone here, everyone's so nice!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Fuzzy's a cool name! I'm new around here, so it's cool meeting you. Heck, it's cool meeting anyone here, everyone's so nice!!



Aw thanks! I've been around for quite some time. Used to be pretty well known in the furry community. Feel free to shoot me a pm, I love hyenas


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

Evening everyfur


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello again all.  I thought I'd slip into Groundhog Day (it's gone midnight here) by watching Groundhog Day.  I do love that film 

Also a very good manual for what to do if you get stuck in a timeloop yourself.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Aw thanks! I've been around for quite some time. Used to be pretty well known in the furry community. Feel free to shoot me a pm, I love hyenas


Cool, ok.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

So I accidentally texted furry shit to a coworker yesterday. Still no fun poked, but I feel like they're spreading it around slyly. Will keep you guys updated lol.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening everyfur


Heya!


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

Whoah Fuzzy! WB


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So I accidentally texted furry shit to a coworker yesterday. Still no fun poked, but I feel like they're spreading it around slyly. Will keep you guys updated lol.


Time for a pre-emptive strike.  

#fursuitfriday


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

D:


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

Lol I'm openly furry at my job.. if they don't like it..fuck em lol


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

It was Inkblooded's Development of a Vote Fetish topic ffs.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

I was like "That's eating people..."


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I'm openly furry at my job.. if they don't like it..fuck em lol



All of my friends knew I was a furry before I even walked in on Monday (I realised I was a furry on Sunday) 
I didn't even have to say anything XD


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 1, 2018)

Alright, goodnight everyfur. I'm goin to bed. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I'm openly furry at my job.. if they don't like it..fuck em lol


HOLY FUCK YOU'RE BACK?!


----------



## connortheskunk (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol yeah it's been at least a couple of months. Been crazy busy, moved, new job, working on rebuilding my suit for Anthro Northwest this year


Hopefully I will be able to go this year.  Last year I had to choose to either not go or go with my parents.  I think the choice was pretty obvious.  This year I will be old enough to attend by myself, however (16).


----------



## connortheskunk (Feb 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So I accidentally texted furry shit to a coworker yesterday. Still no fun poked, but I feel like they're spreading it around slyly. Will keep you guys updated lol.


Oh man, dude... good hecking luck.  Please do keep us updated >.<  This is going to be great


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> HOLY FUCK YOU'RE BACK?!



Lol yeah..I thought I'd drop in and make an appearance


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

No biggie. I'm not exactly worried about it. I'm pretty popular where I work because I'm well liked, entertaining and unconventional. Plus It's the oilfield so thick skin is a necessity or you won't make it.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

My manager says I'm "good for morale."


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello again, just woke from a 6 hour nap not really sure if that is still a nap at that point, but whatever my sleep schedule is screwed anyway.


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol yeah..I thought I'd drop in and make an appearance


I was wondering if you would show up again, a bunch of people moved to discord so they arnt very active here anymore


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I was wondering if you would show up again, a bunch of people moved to discord so they arnt very active here anymore



Yeah kinda seems like amino and telegram is the way to go these days


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 1, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Yeah kinda seems like amino and telegram is the way to go these days


I was on amino for a few day and I got kicked out of soooo many chats, people seem to get easily offended on there xD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

I tried it but there are a lot of really young kids on there


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 1, 2018)

Some if them are like 9 years old on it, it wasn't the type of the thing for me.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

Btw this was me today. I should just leave my lungs at home when I go to work. I don't ever get to breath actual air anymore.







Plus 1mm of ice in my mask is a joy to work through...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Btw this was me today. I should just leave my lungs at home when I go to work. I don't ever get to breath actual air anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keeps your muzzle warm though 

Compared to outside anyway.

*resolves to stop complaining about the crappy office AC at work*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

Lol fun


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So I accidentally texted furry shit to a coworker yesterday. Still no fun poked, but I feel like they're spreading it around slyly. Will keep you guys updated lol.



O no!

Maybe they might have dismissed it?

Do keep us updated >.<


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So I accidentally texted furry shit to a coworker yesterday. Still no fun poked, but I feel like they're spreading it around slyly. Will keep you guys updated lol.



Oohhhhhhhhhh...somebody's gonna be going on a date!



Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I'm openly furry at my job.. if they don't like it..fuck em lol



Hi there, Mr. Lumkin! Nice to see ya again : )

~

...and finally home, and starved. Making a marinated BBQ pork loin in the broiler; some mashed potatoes with a bit of Ricotta folded in, butter, salt, pepper, and a 'lil side salad. I'm starved!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hi there, Mr. Lumkin! Nice to see ya again : )
> 
> ~
> 
> Hey skunky! How you been


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> ...and finally home, and starved. Making a marinated BBQ pork loin in the broiler; some mashed potatoes with a bit of Ricotta folded in, butter, salt, pepper, and a 'lil side salad. I'm starved!



Omg simo, that sounds delicious 

I can already smell it ^^


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Btw this was me today. I should just leave my lungs at home when I go to work. I don't ever get to breath actual air anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and that laughing gas!


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 1, 2018)

Darude sandstorm is honestly a good song, I aint even joking lmao


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Darude sandstorm is honestly a good song, I aint even joking lmao


It did not age well at all, electronic music from just 4 years ago sounds old. Darude sandstorm is like 8 years old now and it shows its age.


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 1, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> It did not age well at all, electronic music from just 4 years ago sounds old. Darude sandstorm is like 8 years old now and it shows its age.


Anything is better then the stuff on radio now, im still also listening to really old daft punk and deadmou5 stuff too, I have werid tastes in music ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Anything is better then the stuff on radio now, im still also listening to really old daft punk and deadmou5 stuff too, I have werid tastes in music ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


EDM is the only genre that I know of that has probably gotten objectively better over time. Producers can do more stuff now with modern production equipment and software then 8 years ago and it tends to be a very experimental genre. So every once in a while you have some random producer come along and do something new and exciting. Keeps the genre fresh.


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Omg simo, that sounds delicious
> 
> I can already smell it ^^



Thanks, I do love to cook. This was a pretty fast, comfort food sorta thing to make. I had the pork loin marinating last night & cut it into into some round medallions, to cook quicker, and diced up, the taters can be ready in about 30 mins. 

This weekend, I sorta wanna make Duck, just slow roasted, with baby potatoes, carrots, onions, mushrooms, in a dutch oven. Though you have to render some of the fat off the duck first, but it's very rich. And with the leftover duck/bones, you can make a nice stock, for Duck Noodle soup! Poor ducks, so cute...but SO tasty!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Alright, goodnight everyfur. I'm goin to bed. See ya tomorrow!


Night


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

*peeks down from platform*

good night everyone


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 1, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> EDM is the only genre that I know of that has probably gotten objectively better over time. Producers can do more stuff now with modern production equipment and software then 8 years ago and it tends to be a very experimental genre. So every once in a while you have some random producer come along and do something new and exciting. Keeps the genre fresh.


Some of the newer stuff is good but for some reason I lean more towards the older stuff for some reason


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *peeks down from platform*
> 
> good night everyone


Sleep well!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *peeks down from platform*
> 
> good night everyone


Night


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *peeks down from platform*
> 
> good night everyone


You aren’t asleep, are you? You’re still on your phone. I just know you are.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 1, 2018)

meows


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

Karatine said:


> meows


Purrs


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Purrs





Karatine said:


> meows



BARKS


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 1, 2018)

awoos


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

Karatine said:


> meows





WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Purrs





BahgDaddy said:


> BARKS



*howls*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> BARKS


Growls


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Growls



*whippoorwill noise*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *whippoorwill noise*


Yipps


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yipps



*meows*


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

*Bleats*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

Karatine said:


> meows





WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Purrs





BahgDaddy said:


> BARKS





Zhalo said:


> awoos





Mudman2001 said:


> *howls*





WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Growls





BahgDaddy said:


> *whippoorwill noise*





WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yipps





Mudman2001 said:


> *meows*





Dongding said:


> *Bleats*


*And nothing productive was said that day*


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *And nothing productive was said that day*


XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

I missed all this. I was watching fail videos. Awoooooooooo!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I missed all this. I was watching fail videos. Awoooooooooo!


AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dongding (Feb 1, 2018)

No. It's done you guys. He missed it.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Pterodactyl screeching


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Pterodactyl screeching


But what does that sound like? Did they actually screech?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> But what does that sound like? Did they actually screech?



We will never know. *bays at the moon*


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> But what does that sound like? Did they actually screech?


I dunno. It's just my headcannon that they screech like fricken banshees.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Pterodactyl screeching



*looks shocked for a second then T-Rex Roars*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 1, 2018)

*makes celery sounds*


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *looks shocked for a second then T-Rex Roars*


 Now we're just reenacting Jurassic Park


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Now we're just reenacting Jurassic Park



Sorry, bored here.  TMI Thursday on the state furry group nsfw chat is slow this week.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Sorry, bored here.  TMI Thursday on the state furry group nsfw chat is slow this week.


I can't believe a tmi thread on a nsfw furry chat is slow.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 1, 2018)

...Interesting... XP


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I can't believe a tmi thread on a nsfw furry chat is slow.



Telegram chat...most of the questions people are asking are dull tonight.  Current one is favorite conspiracy theory....

I would post a couple, but I might scare some of them


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Telegram chat...most of the questions people are asking are dull tonight.  Current one is favorite conspiracy theory....
> 
> I would post a couple, but I might scare some of them


 Do it.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Do it.


We, that made a couple of people run XD


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> We, that made a couple of people run XD


Cowards


----------



## connortheskunk (Feb 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> But what does that sound like? Did they actually screech?


I think Joust can answer that question for us:





Well... I guess it's *sort of* a screech


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi! I gave up looking for how to remove the journal from my profile, someone knows how to remove it ??? X,D


----------



## Dongding (Feb 2, 2018)

Did you try jiggling it? Oh wait, that's the front door lock...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

Good morning, around 8-12 hours and I'm home...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> ~
> 
> ...and finally home, and starved. Making a marinated BBQ pork loin in the broiler; some mashed potatoes with a bit of Ricotta folded in, butter, salt, pepper, and a 'lil side salad. I'm starved!



Ooh, that sounds good.  After reading all the tales of appealing foods, I've remembered I've got an early evening gig tonight that falls right across the time I'd usually cook and eat. Maybe I'll make something nice at the weekend...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

Yayyy we are one of the three countries in europe that have the most deaths from cancers


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yayyy we are one of the three countries in europe that have the most deaths from cancers



Well, there will always be one country with the most deaths from something. Difference is if there's a bit difference from the top or median or something.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, there will always be one country with the most deaths from something. Difference is if there's a bit difference from the top or median or something.


As I know it's beacuse our medical care needs reforms and modernization


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

*swings down out of nest*

*yawns and scratches chest*

Good morning everyone


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings down out of nest*
> 
> *yawns and scratches chest*
> 
> Good morning everyone


Morning


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

And good night.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> And good night.


Sleep well.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh, for fuck sake, I just found out there's an endangered penguin called a Jackass Penguin.

That's possibly the funniest and yet most depressing name for an animal I've ever heard


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 2, 2018)

Today, I work. Then I get home, then I load up my van and drive 200 miles with terrible road conditions with a very chatty 8 year old. 

I only pray that I survive.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2018)

Block me.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Today, I work. Then I get home, then I load up my van and drive 200 miles with terrible road conditions with a very chatty 8 year old.
> 
> I only pray that I survive.



Be safe and let us know when you get there.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Block me.


Um, who? Everyone? Why?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Block me.


No


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

It's a wonderful feeling, after hour of starving I finally have McDonald on the road and now I'm full.... Now I can drive this second half of my trip to home


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's a wonderful feeling, after hour of starving I finally have McDonald on the road and now I'm full.... Now I can drive this second half of my trip to home


All I have to eat is PopTarts... ugh


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

I can't feel my hands
How the actual fuck is it so cold >_<


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hiya! I don't think we've met before! My name's Majesty.


well hi there, hope u get comfy and have fun here.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

*yawns and stretches* Mornin everyfur, how are you guys?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 2, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *yawns and stretches* Mornin everyfur, how are you guys?


*sips coffee* sucky, you?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

think of a game show that you knew wouldn't make the air.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *sips coffee* sucky, you?


same. sad to here you're having a bad day. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> All of my friends knew I was a furry before I even walked in on Monday (I realised I was a furry on Sunday)
> I didn't even have to say anything XD


lol, I try to keep the fact I'm a furry a secret, which I think is a good thing.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 2, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> same. sad to here you're having a bad day. Hope it gets better.


Oh, no it’s just because it’s a morning. I hate mornings. But I’ll be upbeat by 3:00pm


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *yawns and stretches* Mornin everyfur, how are you guys?


Good afternoon, sitting in the car and I was already 5 hours in, and still 4-5 hours before me


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 2, 2018)

Having international chat is so weird, nobody understands time XD


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Having international chat is so weird, nobody understands time XD


Nahh


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh, no it’s just because it’s a morning. I hate mornings. But I’ll be upbeat by 3:00pm


Oh, either way, my mornings and days are always crap, even though it's a friday. I hope I become more awake by 12:00 p.m.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Um, who? Everyone? Why?


Me, because I had a bad day and I need someone to make it worse but it's ok now because I had a cheesy omelette so I feel better.



backpawscratcher said:


> No


But, whyyyyyyy??? ;-;


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> But, whyyyyyyy??? ;-;


Haha.  Because I said so


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Haha.  Because I said so


Buzzkill. :V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 2, 2018)

Guys, I’m bored and no one is responding to my free doodles thread so imma post it here so more people may see it, kay?
forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Free doodles
Please I’m bored


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> think of a game show that you knew wouldn't make the air.


I work for a company that makes game shows amongst other things.  You’d be surprised just how many ideas we initially think have no future actually end up getting commissioned


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 2, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I work for a company that makes game shows amongst other things.  You’d be surprised just how many ideas we initially think have no future actually end up getting commissioned


Wow. interesting.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 2, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Morning!


It is morning, isn’t it? XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Wow. interesting.


TV is a strange industry at times.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> TV is a strange industry at times.


that is very true.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone who wants to check out my discord server should probably check it out. It is Legend Of Zelda and stuff.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

God, i'm so bored
And i'm getting sick ;-;


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> God, i'm so bored
> And i'm getting sick ;-;


Nooooooooo!!  Don’t get sick on a Friday!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> God, i'm so bored
> And i'm getting sick ;-;


You don't have around three hours to go and 21% ;-;


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> God, i'm so bored
> And i'm getting sick ;-;



Its Friday...you can't get sick over the weekend, wait tell Monday to be sick


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Nooooooooo!!  Don’t get sick on a Friday!!!!


I can't help it, everyone is sick with the flu rn and i've never had it so


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Its Friday...you can't get sick over the weekend, wait tell Monday to be sick


Lol i wish


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I can't help it, everyone is sick with the flu rn and i've never had it so





KiaraTC said:


> Lol i wish



Its very bad this year, hopefully you don't get it


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Its very bad this year, hopefully you don't get it


Yeah... Plus I have MPA soon and thats kinda very important to me


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

12% ;-;


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

You know, the truth is, everyone is going to hurt you. You just have to find the ones worth suffering for.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> You know, the truth is, everyone is going to hurt you. You just have to find the ones worth suffering for.


Interesting theory...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

6% bye handsome and beattiful furs :3


----------



## Dongding (Feb 2, 2018)

-42°C Today...


----------



## Dongding (Feb 2, 2018)

Also what's your dang countdown about @Black Burn ?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> -42°C Today...


Brrrrrrrrrr.  You need a fursuit or two under your overalls.  One over the top too.

How’s the ear burning going BTW?  Still getting the feeling you’re Novelty Of The Week?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Also what's your dang countdown about @Black Burn ?



His phones battery charge.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Also what's your dang countdown about


I'm going to guess battery life on his phone.
EDIT: Dammit Mudman! Beat me to it lol


----------



## Dongding (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> How’s the ear burning going BTW?  Still getting the feeling you’re Novelty Of The Week?


I've recieved literally not a word of discussion about it. It's like it never happened.

Like I said, we mostly talk behind eachother's backs lol.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I've recieved literally not a word of discussion about it. It's like it never happened.
> 
> Like I said, we mostly talk behind eachother's backs lol.


Haha.  At least you all know it happens


----------



## CindyPig (Feb 2, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> that is very true.


DVD's and old tapes , computer animation from friends , but no network TV. I don't miss it at all. Reading has become a great deal more fun , and TV , for the most part , seems to be written by the most unimaginative people. There are the odd treasures on TV, but thats what friends are for.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm finally home


----------



## AurosTheLeapordDragon (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello there everyone.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

AurosTheLeapordDragon said:


> Hello there everyone.


Welcome


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

AurosTheLeapordDragon said:


> Hello there everyone.


Hola.  Always good to see a new face.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 2, 2018)

AurosTheLeapordDragon said:


> Hello there everyone.


Hello new person!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 2, 2018)

AurosTheLeapordDragon said:


> Hello there everyone.


Hello!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

Where did that hyena go... *Looks around*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

AurosTheLeapordDragon said:


> Hello there everyone.


hey there. Have a good time, and get to know all of us. but most of all, Have A Good Time.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

* shuffles up to @Fuzzylumkin *
Hello, we've not met but everyone else knows you and I'm all intimidated by that and want to stop feeling awkward.  I'm BackPaw.  Pleased to meet you.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Where did that hyena go... *Looks around*


HEY!

Where have ya been?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 2, 2018)

Oi, we're almost at 1337 page!!1


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 2, 2018)

Back from my early evening gig, on double bass with a guitarist and drummer.  I'm between cars at the moment, which is a hassle, but does mean that I could cadge a lift with the guitar player and have a beer.  Got paid in the £10 notes with otters on again, which always feels lucky for some daft reason!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Back from my early evening gig, on double bass with a guitarist and drummer.  I'm between cars at the moment, which is a hassle, but does mean that I could cadge a lift with the guitar player and have a beer.  Got paid in the £10 notes with otters on again, which always feels lucky for some daft reason!



Where's the otter?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 2, 2018)

Scotland has its own notes, and these ones only came into circulation a few weeks ago.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Scotland has its own notes, and these ones only came into circulation a few weeks ago.


Those are ace.  Beats our usual "national treasure" dead person themes.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>


Denholm Reynholm


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> HEY!
> 
> Where have ya been?



Heya bunny!!! Been around just kinda lurking a bit here and there. Mostly dealing with moving and changing jobs lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> * shuffles up to @Fuzzylumkin *
> Hello, we've not met but everyone else knows you and I'm all intimidated by that and want to stop feeling awkward.  I'm BackPaw.  Pleased to meet you.




Lol nice to meet you too Backpaw!! *Hugs* there aren't too many panda furries out there, and I'm the only Fuzzy Lumkin, so I'm kinda hard to miss in a crowd lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol nice to meet you too Backpaw!! *Hugs* there aren't too many panda furries out there, and I'm the only Fuzzy Lumkin, so I'm kinda hard to miss in a crowd lol


*hugs back*

Pandas are very huggable 

*tries to think of something funny to post*

*fails*

*eats banana instead*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

Lol I only saw one other panda at the last con I was at. Bananas are great by the way.. I make some bomb banana nut bread with chocolate chips mixed in


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I only saw one other panda at the last con I was at. Bananas are great by the way.. I make some bomb banana nut bread with chocolate chips mixed in


God, that sounds amazing.  I love bananas, even eating them on pizza before (yeah....received a few weird looks for that).  However, banana bread is a particular favourite.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I only saw one other panda at the last con I was at. Bananas are great by the way.. I make some bomb banana nut bread with chocolate chips mixed in


oh my god, my mom makes amazing banana bread. one time she made banana bread cake. God I love it when she bakes.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

I usually try and make it a couple of times a year, I made like 7 loaves for Xmas this year.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Evening, night, or morning where ever you are.  Here's my "work sucks makeup post".



P_Dragon said:


> I'm going to guess battery life on his phone.
> EDIT: Dammit Mudman! Beat me to it lol



I'm part ninja, nobody ever believes me until its to late XD.



AurosTheLeapordDragon said:


> Hello there everyone.



Greetings and welcome.

@Fuzzylumkin Greetings.  I'm one of the new ones joined while you were gone.  I pop in and out of here just depending what's going on.

@aloveablebunny heya, keep missing each other lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening, night, or morning where ever you are.  Here's my "work sucks makeup post".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiya! I think it's been something like 3 months since I was really active


----------



## Dongding (Feb 2, 2018)

Wanna try the banana pizza now...

What was on it other than banana? Struggling to think of what sort would compliment the addition of nanners.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wanna try the banana pizza now...
> 
> What was on it other than banana? Struggling to think of what sort would compliment the addition of nanners.


Normal pizza ingredients the way I made it.  Mozzarella, tomato, onion, a few herbs (basil of course, and a little oregano in the sauce), sometimes a few mushrooms.  The banana goes a bit sweet.  Not as sweet as pineapple does on pizza though.  It's not overpowering.  Just feels a bit mushy in the mouth, which you could probably get around by lightly frying it before dressing the pizza for the oven.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Hiya! I think it's been something like 3 months since I was really active



Think I joined right before you left...well...started reading the boards here.  Took a couple of weeks of reading to jump in.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Hiya! I think it's been something like 3 months since I was really active


That's why I haven't seen you before


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> That's why I haven't seen you before



I've dropped in here and there to check messages, just haven't really had the time to sit down and keep up with everything much


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Was it a big relocation?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 2, 2018)

Good night everyfur


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


Ciao.  Sleep well.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Was it a big relocation?



Kinda...10 hours lol


----------



## Dongding (Feb 2, 2018)

Psh.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Psh.



Lol ok it's only like a few states away


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol ok it's only like a few states away


Oh, you mean 10 hours _away_?  I thought you were saying it only took you 10 hours to move!! 

Yeah, that's quite a distance.  Hope you're all settled in OK.  Moving's bloody awful most of the time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Hiyah Furries!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey Monkey!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh, you mean 10 hours _away_?  I thought you were saying it only took you 10 hours to move!!
> 
> Yeah, that's quite a distance.  Hope you're all settled in OK.  Moving's bloody awful most of the time.



Lol yeah 10 hour drive it was a pain in the tail


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol yeah 10 hour drive it was a pain in the tail


Hey Fuzzy! 10 hours behind the wheel sux!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Furries!


*pads over on all fours to hug Okami*

Hello you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *pads over on all fours to hug Okami*
> 
> Hello you


Oh Lord! Bhutrflai aint gonna like you hugging me, but we are huggers too so....*hugs back*. How are things across the pond?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol yeah 10 hour drive it was a pain in the tail


And having to unload once getting there too.  Not pleasant.  

Done now though


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh Lord! Bhutrflai aint gonna like you hugging me, but we are huggers too so....*hugs back*. How are things across the pond?


There's room for her in these big long arms too!!

Over here it's very dark and cold, but I'm laid in bed using my laptop so I don't care too much.  Lots of noise outside tonight though.  I live near a hospital so it sometimes gets that way.  Sirens and stuff.

What you up to?


----------



## Dongding (Feb 2, 2018)

I actually really love driving long distances. Get to eat snacks and drink energy drinks and stop at fast food places along the way. <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> There's room for her in these big long arms too!!
> 
> Over here it's very dark and cold, but I'm laid in bed using my laptop so I don't care too much.  Lots of noise outside tonight though.  I live near a hospital so it sometimes gets that way.  Sirens and stuff.
> 
> What you up to?


Im about to fix dinner. Tacos!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I actually really love driving long distances. Get to eat snacks and drink energy drinks and stop at fast food places along the way. <3


Yes, driving is a great feeling of freedom.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im about to fix dinner. Tacos!


Oh Nom!!  Mexican food FTW!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello Mud!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Mud!



Heya Okami.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> There's room for her in these big long arms too!!
> 
> Over here it's very dark and cold, but I'm laid in bed using my laptop so I don't care too much.  Lots of noise outside tonight though.  I live near a hospital so it sometimes gets that way.  Sirens and stuff.
> 
> What you up to?


We used to live in a bad part of town. Sirens and gunfire everyday and night. Glad we got out of that hellhole.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya Okami.


Howl are you doing tonight wolfer?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I actually really love driving long distances. Get to eat snacks and drink energy drinks and stop at fast food places along the way. <3





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes, driving is a great feeling of freedom.


We used to drive down through France all the time when our dog was still with us, so he could come to Spain when we shifted down there for a few weeks.  Apart from Paris it was always fun.  It's a very beautiful country to drive through.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> We used to drive down through France all the time when our dog was still with us, so he could come to Spain when we shifted down there for a few weeks.  Apart from Paris it was always fun.  It's a very beautiful country to drive through.


My wifes family is from south of Dallas, Texas, and we live outside Atlanta, Georgia. Its an 18 hour drive from here to there. Long drive.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We used to live in a bad part of town. Sirens and gunfire everyday and night. Glad we got out of that hellhole.


I'm also _extremely_ glad you got out of there!!!

Happy to say we don't have gunfire, and the sirens are just ambulances having to push their way out through the traffic.  When the traffic's bad they have to sound every time they head out.  TBH I'm quite used to it now though.  I've lived here 18 years.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I'm also _extremely_ glad you got out of there!!!
> 
> Happy to say we don't have gunfire, and the sirens are just ambulances having to push their way out through the traffic.  When the traffic's bad they have to sound every time they head out.  TBH I'm quite used to it now though.  I've lived here 18 years.


Wow. I lived in that county for over thirty years. I watched it go to shit right before my eyes. What a waste. Now it is a gangland dump.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl are you doing tonight wolfer?



Been better...insurance scwred over someone I'm talking to and they might be forced to go cold turkey off there meds.  Worried sick that they won't get their refills in time and probably messed things up with them at the same time.

I'm use to being there or being able to solve these things...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wifes family is from south of Dallas, Texas, and we live outside Atlanta, Georgia. Its an 18 hour drive from here to there. Long drive.


Yeah.  With the France one we always used to break it up, sometimes into three days.  It wasn't fair on the poor dog to be on the back seat for so long.  And besides, I used to buy all my clothes in France on the way down so that whether I was in London or Barcelona there was virtually NO chance of anyone having the same shirt as me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Been better...insurance scwred over someone I'm talking to and they might be forced to go cold turkey off there meds.  Worried sick that they won't get their refills in time and probably messed things up with them at the same time.
> 
> I'm use to being there or being able to solve these things...


Hate to hear that. Insurance is such a freakin scam!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah.  With the France one we always used to break it up, sometimes into three days.  It wasn't fair on the poor dog to be on the back seat for so long.  And besides, I used to buy all my clothes in France on the way down so that whether I was in London or Barcelona there was virtually NO chance of anyone having the same shirt as me


I dont know why but I just pictured you running around Paris in a super colorful Hawaiian shirt!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow. I lived in that county for over thirty years. I watched it go to shit right before my eyes. What a waste. Now it is a gangland dump.


That's a shame.  We've had the complete opposite where we are.  The local landlords gentrified a couple of bits, and the whole area followed it upwards.  I'm in mixed minds about it though.  It seems to all be independent coffee shops wherever you look now, and a lot of the apartments have been bought up as lets for short term rentals.  I think the area has lost its sense of community as a result, even if it is safer to walk around at night than it used to be.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

Lol I could see that


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hate to hear that. Insurance is such a freakin scam!



The one they had didn't say they were dropping coverage at "x" age and the new one that just started doesn't have "enough information" for the refills.  Told me what happened last time and....its very bad...

Hate this...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dont know why but I just pictured you running around Paris in a super colorful Hawaiian shirt!


Change Paris for Lyon and that has actually happened


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Been better...insurance scwred over someone I'm talking to and they might be forced to go cold turkey off there meds.  Worried sick that they won't get their refills in time and probably messed things up with them at the same time.
> 
> I'm use to being there or being able to solve these things...


I do hope things work out. Doctors dont really care if you are able to take the meds they prescribe, or the consequences of addiction. My mom takes enough morphin to euthanize an elephant. I dont like doctors too much, can you tell?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> The one they had didn't say they were dropping coverage at "x" age and the new one that just started doesn't have "enough information" for the refills.  Told me what happened last time and....its very bad...
> 
> Hate this...


Fuck.  That's bloody awful.  The USA so needs UHC.  It's criminal that stuff like that is allowed to happen.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> The one they had didn't say they were dropping coverage at "x" age and the new one that just started doesn't have "enough information" for the refills.  Told me what happened last time and....its very bad...
> 
> Hate this...


Sounds like typical insurance bs. Sorry buddy. I do hope it all works out for the better.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Fuck.  That's bloody awful.  The USA so needs UHC.  It's criminal that stuff like that is allowed to happen.


Here, big corporations run our hospitals and insurance companies. And they are all in bed with each other. We still cant afford insurance, even Obamacare. It sucks to not be able to go to the doctor when you need to because it cost so much.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I do hope things work out. Doctors dont really care if you are able to take the meds they prescribe, or the consequences of addiction. My mom takes enough morphin to euthanize an elephant. I dont like doctors too much, can you tell?



They are on a full mix of stuff.  The doctor won't even talk over the phone about helping and the only thing the doc will do is, "we have an opening in two weeks".   Fraken hell.

Offered to help any way I can, but my friend refused...doesn't want my local friends thinking I'm being used again...but it hurts thinking that they will suffer and nothing I can do.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds like typical insurance bs. Sorry buddy. I do hope it all works out for the better.



Thanks man


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here, big corporations run our hospitals and insurance companies. And they are all in bed with each other. We still cant afford insurance, even Obamacare. It sucks to not be able to go to the doctor when you need to because it cost so much.


Come live over here in Europe.  It's far from perfect, but healthcare at least is pretty much included.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Heres an interesting fact: It cost over $10,000 to get a colonoscopy in the usa. It cost $600 in Spain! I could get round trip airfare, a stay in a nice hotel for a month, and still get my colonoscopy, for the same price. It is bullshit!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Thanks man


I also hope you can cut through this and sort it out.  All the best with it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Thanks man


You're welcome. *AwooooooooooooosAwoooooooooooooss*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Heres an interesting fact: It cost over $10,000 to get a colonoscopy in the usa. It cost $600 in Spain! I could get round trip airfare, a stay in a nice hotel for a month, and still get my colonoscopy, for the same price. It is bullshit!


Yup, and that would be at one of the better Spanish hospitals too.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Fuck.  That's bloody awful.  The USA so needs UHC.  It's criminal that stuff like that is allowed to happen.



I know.  I'll take the tax raise for this to happen.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Heres an interesting fact: It cost over $10,000 to get a colonoscopy in the usa. It cost $600 in Spain! I could get round trip airfare, a stay in a nice hotel for a month, and still get my colonoscopy, for the same price. It is bullshit!



My friends 3 meds without insurance is over $1000 for all three refills...with its only about $120ish.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I also hope you can cut through this and sort it out.  All the best with it.



Thanks, I hope it dose.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yup, and that would be at one of the better Spanish hospitals too.


Our government is corrupt and in bed with all these billion dollar corporations. It really is a nightmare for those in need and don't want handouts. And being on assistance isnt as easy as the media and politicians make it out to be. Trust me I know from experience.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Well Furries, I really need to feed these two teens before they start eating inanimate objects. I will be back on in an hour or so. Time to put my tunes on and bounce around the kitchen.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I know.  I'll take the tax raise for this to happen.


Two things I never mind paying more tax for is healthcare and education.  At the last election I voted for a party that would have given me a big tax rise, just because they had decent policies on those two things.  Without that so many other things suffer.  It's a completely false saving, and people either spend their lives in genuine pain or get stuck in crappy positions as a result.

Anyway, not to rant.  I guess I just wish people would put down their consumer electronics long enough to realise what society could be, that's all.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Two things I never mind paying more tax for is healthcare and education.  At the last election I voted for a party that would have given me a big tax rise, just because they had decent policies on those two things.  Without that so many other things suffer.  It's a completely false saving, and people either spend their lives in genuine pain or get stuck in crappy positions as a result.
> 
> Anyway, not to rant.  I guess I just wish people would put down their consumer electronics long enough to realise what society could be, that's all.


Well, in The USA, we all take the shaft while the media distracts us. Oh well.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Furries, I really need to feed these two teens before they start eating inanimate objects. I will be back on in an hour or so. Time to put my tunes on and bounce around the kitchen.


I will be sleeping by then, so in my best costume-drama English voice I shall bid thee goodnight 

EDIT : which reminds me, they've been filming an actual costume-drama at the end of my street all week.  Horse drawn carriages and everything.  It's been great seeing (and smelling) the horses in particular.  Living in the city it's sometimes too long before encountering real animals.  Will try and find out what it is they're filming to let you all know.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I will be sleeping by then, so in my best costume-drama English voice I shall bid thee goodnight


Goodnight Paws! Good to talk with you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

See yall in a bit.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight Paws! Good to talk with you.


*sleepy yawny hug*

You too.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

I need to cook also...half tempted to see how my friend is doing but I think I might have "mudman2001'ed" it...

Thanks for the support, I needed to vent a bit.  Its my first ldr thats more than a 3 hour drive.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I need to cook also...half tempted to see how my friend is doing but I think I might have "mudman2001'ed" it...
> 
> Thanks for the support, I needed to vent a bit.  Its my first ldr thats more than a 3 hour drive.


Anytime you need to vent you know where I am.  I wish I could do more than be a listening ear, that's all.


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

Phew, what a lazy day off I had! Went out last night with my housemate past midnight to this place a few blocks away for cocktails, and there was a rock-a-billy band playing, can't recall the name, but they sounded great, upright base, fiddle, peddle-steel/table guitar, really warm sound. I love this sorta stuff, so it was a really happy coincidence. The venue books everything from rap to metal to folk; saw Daniel Johnston there, once. So, was a happy time.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Anytime you need to vent you know where I am.  I wish I could do more than be a listening ear, that's all.



Thank you for the offer


----------



## Karatine (Feb 2, 2018)

It's page 1337 guys! huehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehue!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

OK all.  It's now 1am here so time I flopped down into my nest for some sleep.  Good night everyone


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

G'Night, Mr. Gorilla!

Brrrrrrr...it's cold out! Went to the corner store, and geez. I think living in Maryland for too long has taken away my native Michigan immunity to cold. Maybe it'll snow Sunday night, so I have Monday off...here's to hoping!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OK all.  It's now 1am here so time I flopped down into my nest for some sleep.  Good night everyone



Night man.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi guys... i am back... have a problem and need help. I have made video. I need some critics. Its my first one and i think its very very bad


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi guys... i am back... have a problem and need help. I have made video. I need some critics. Its my first one and i think its very very bad


Video of what?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Taking a smoke break. About to finish dinner and eat!


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi guys... i am back... have a problem and need help. I have made video. I need some critics. Its my first one and i think its very very bad



What's it about? Is it music, or something else?

Also, hi @Okami_No_Heishi ! Went out last night, think I smoked too much, my voice sounds a bit like a blues singer today : P


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Video of what?


video of 2 foxes... sry for my english... i think its bad.. and i dont know, if it will take all data  capacity from our page... dont know what to do..... and dont know if the video is bad a lot


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> video of 2 foxes... sry for my english... i think its bad.. and i dont know, if it will take all data  capacity from our page... dont know what to do..... and dont know if the video is bad a lot



Well, the good thing is, you can always make edits and changes, and keep improving it : ) I bet a lot of furs here would give input, if ya have a way to share it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> What's it about? Is it music, or something else?
> 
> Also, hi @Okami_No_Heishi ! Went out last night, think I smoked too much, my voice sounds a bit like a blues singer today : P


Hey Simo. I understand smoking too much. I do every day.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> video of 2 foxes... sry for my english... i think its bad.. and i dont know, if it will take all data  capacity from our page... dont know what to do..... and dont know if the video is bad a lot


Your English is understandable so no worries. I really dont know. Post it and find out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Ok. Back to the kitchen! Be back soon.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

i dont know what to do, our page... it needs a you tube channel, we have no one ...


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> i dont know what to do, our page... it needs a you tube channel, we have no one ...



Ah. Huh. I could give input on how a video looks, and such...but sadly, my computer skills are really bad, as in designing a web page, and technical stuff. But it seems like there's a ton of furs who are certified computer geniuses, running around this place, that might have ideas. Well, hope things work out, there.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

my PC is older than me man  I have almost finished video... but dont know how to put it in web, when i have no youtube acc


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Interesting theory...


To me it's an interesting reality


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

Well... i have a video, we want to put int on net (at our web), but i dont know how  we have EN and CZ subtitle... but i can somehow let you look at it...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well... i have a video, we want to put int on net (at our web), but i dont know how  we have EN and CZ subtitle... but i can somehow let you look at it...


What's your video about? I'm sure you've already said somewhere but i'm lazy.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

about two foxes  ... look at 2foxes.eu


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> about two foxes  ... look at 2foxes.eu


I would look it up, but I must ask what rating it is. Is it SFW?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I would look it up, but I must ask what rating it is. Is it SFW?



It appears to be...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It appears to be...


Okay, just asking, because I don't want to see anything NSFW... on this fandom... until i'm old enough not to get anyone in trouble for it.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What's your video about? I'm sure you've already said somewhere but i'm lazy.



Damn lazy kids *winks*


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

dont know what NSFW is ....


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Damn lazy kids *winks*


Yeah we should all get off our asses and get a job like ya'll used to do back when ya'll could go to the soda fountain for fifty cents!


_God damn fucking common core bullshit_


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> dont know what NSFW is ....


Those suits look awesome on that website! Who is the maker? And how long have you (ya'll) been suiting?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Those suits look awesome on that website! Who is the maker? And how long have you (ya'll) been suiting?


few month... me ant Tucy ... we make it.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> few month... me ant Tucy ... we make it.


Those are very nice! Have you two ever made a suit before those?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

how to say it... we are makind not fursuit, but dancefursuits... over one year... and do you know what? you have a video there!! So i need some critics... its my first.... in EN version and in CZ version.... be nice to me, i know its terrible....


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> how to say it... we are makind not fursuit, but dancefursuits... over one year... and do you know what? you have a video there!! So i need some critics... its my first.... in EN version and in CZ version.... be nice to me, i know its terrible....


It looks professionally made! You did a very good job on it. Have you had practice on this type of thing before?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> how to say it... we are makind not fursuit, but dancefursuits... over one year... and do you know what? you have a video there!! So i need some critics... its my first.... in EN version and in CZ version.... be nice to me, i know its terrible....


You sound like a typical artist so it must be good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It looks professionally made! You did a very good job on it. Have you had practice on this type of thing before?


Where is the video. Id like to see it.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is the video. Id like to see it.


www.2lisky.cz: About us | 2 foxes


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 2, 2018)

Well... i done it, now, lets make some critics to me  You have it on our web in CZ and EN version.... I will go sleep, tomorow i will look, what do you thing about that... c u guys.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well... i done it, now, lets make some critics to me  You have it on our web in CZ and EN version.... I will go sleep, tomorow i will look, what do you thing about that... c u guys.


It looks very well coordinated!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well... i done it, now, lets make some critics to me  You have it on our web in CZ and EN version.... I will go sleep, tomorow i will look, what do you thing about that... c u guys.


Wow! You guys are great! It was good Dox! It was entertaining! And funny! It was great!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

I liked the fact that ya'll went to an orphanage in your suits, the kids looked so happy and excited to see fluffy foxes in their classroom, I think that was a very nice thing to do


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Damn lazy kids *winks*



Hi fuzzy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I liked the fact that ya'll went to an orphanage in your suits, the kids looked so happy and excited to see fluffy foxes in their classroom, I think that was a very nice thing to do


I was thinking the same thing. It is just....PAWSOME!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi fuzzy!


Hi Bagdady!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I liked the fact that ya'll went to an orphanage in your suits, the kids looked so happy and excited to see fluffy foxes in their classroom, I think that was a very nice thing to do


And hey! Like your avatar! Is that a new one?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And hey! Like your avatar! Is that a new one?


Yeah, Luvbourne drew it not too long ago in a free art thing. I credited her in a profile post.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 2, 2018)

Meow :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Heya bunny!!! Been around just kinda lurking a bit here and there. Mostly dealing with moving and changing jobs lol


Well it's nice to see your face around here again!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Meow :3


Hey bun!
How are you?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi fuzzy!



Hiya bagdaddy!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Well it's nice to see your face around here again!




Yours too! But yours is way prettier than mine


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Where is everyone? Discord?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everyone? Discord?


I'm alive


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everyone? Discord?


Probably. 
Or maybe out being social on a Friday night? Nah...



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow. I lived in that county for over thirty years. I watched it go to shit right before my eyes. What a waste. Now it is a gangland dump.


I _think_ I know where you're talking about. If it is, I'll be in the area tomorrow, actually!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm alive


Yay!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Probably.
> Or maybe out being social on a Friday night? Nah...
> 
> 
> I _think_ I know where you're talking about. If it is, I'll be in the area tomorrow, actually!


Clayton County! What a shithole it has become!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yay!!!!


I breathe


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Probably.
> Or maybe out being social on a Friday night? Nah...
> 
> 
> I _think_ I know where you're talking about. If it is, I'll be in the area tomorrow, actually!


Really? Whatcha doin down here?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Clayton County! What a shithole it has become!


Yup, I was close. I gotta run to Fairburn tomorrow and might make a detour to Conley. Always a fun trip.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I breathe


For that I am glad!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yup, I was close. I gotta run to Fairburn tomorrow and might make a detour to Conley. Always a fun trip.


Its why I have carried a sidearm for 21 years.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> For that I am glad!


I almost died a few days ago though because a car peeled into the walmart parking lot too fast and almost hit me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yup, I was close. I gotta run to Fairburn tomorrow and might make a detour to Conley. Always a fun trip.


I have friends in Fairburn. Use to in Conley too


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I almost died a few days ago though because a car peeled into the walmart parking lot too fast and almost hit me


Jesus! Good thing your fast!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Really? Whatcha doin down here?


Well.....I have a small fleet of old Toyotas and whenever I hear that one of the junkyards down there has a car like any of mine, I make a trip to pick parts if I can....I have a problem 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its why I have carried a sidearm for 21 years.


Don't blame you at all if you're on that side of town


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

*thud*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jesus! Good thing your fast!


I may be fast but I freeze when I'm in danger
It didn't hit me cuz she slammed on the breaks and then acted like it was my fault


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Well.....I have a small fleet of old Toyotas and whenever I hear that one of the junkyards down there has a car like any of mine, I make a trip to pick parts if I can....I have a problem
> 
> 
> Don't blame you at all if you're on that side of town


You talking about Pull A Part! Right?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *thud*


Hello Sasha.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I may be fast but I freeze when I'm in danger
> It didn't hit me cuz she slammed on the breaks and then acted like it was my fault


Dont you love when people mess up and then blame you!?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You talking about Pull A Part! Right?


Yup! That's in Conley and Fairburn has another called Pick A Part. But it's going to be so cold tomorrow morning, I don't know why I'm even going to bother...


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Sasha.



hullo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yup! That's in Conley and Fairburn has another called Pick A Part. But it's going to be so cold tomorrow morning, I don't know why I'm even going to bother...


Nah! Only 27degrees! Nice Spring Day!(sarcasm)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> hullo


How are you?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dont you love when people mess up and then blame you!?


Yep. It sucks.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nah! Only 27degrees! Nice Spring Day!(sarcasm)


HA. Yeah....that. I know someone out there is going to laugh at us for saying that 27F is cold!
I'm up early tomorrow, though, so I'm out for tonight. Take care _fuzzballs_


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yep. It sucks.


We have been thinking about dashcams just so we wont be blamed for shit we dont do. I couldnt imagine how pissed I would be if I were un a wreck, didnt cause it, and then the other person lies and says ut is your fault.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> HA. Yeah....that. I know someone out there is going to laugh at us for saying that 27F is cold!
> I'm up early tomorrow, though, so I'm out for tonight. Take care _fuzzballs_


Goodnight scales!


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I almost died a few days ago though because a car peeled into the walmart parking lot too fast and almost hit me



Speaking of Wal Marts, in general:

I was wondering this. All the ones I have been to, there are really long lines, and there hardly seems to be anyone working there, like they are really skimping on labor costs. And yet, they have these 'greeters'. I mean, yeah, nice to be greeted, but enough greeting, and put them on a register! I have tended to avoid Wal Mart in general, just as I don't much like how it drove out so many smaller places, and then, it just seems to have such poor service. 

But glad you didn't get crushed in the parking lot!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Yours too! But yours is way prettier than mine



How ya been, watcha doin?



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everyone? Discord?



I don't think so. Very slow on my server and others as well.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are you?


exhausted. this week really took it out of me


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Speaking of Wal Marts, in general:
> 
> I was wondering this. All the ones I have been to, there are really long lines, and there hardly seems to be anyone working there, like they are really skimping on labor costs. And yet, they have these 'greeters'. I mean, yeah, nice to be greeted, but enough greeting, and put them on a register! I have tended to avoid Wal Mart in general, just as I don't much like how it drove out so many smaller places, and then, it just seems to have such poor service.
> 
> But glad you didn't get crushed in the parking lot!


Yeah i'm glad too. my band director reqiuires a two week notice


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Speaking of Wal Marts, in general:
> 
> I was wondering this. All the ones I have been to, there are really long lines, and there hardly seems to be anyone working there, like they are really skimping on labor costs. And yet, they have these 'greeters'. I mean, yeah, nice to be greeted, but enough greeting, and put them on a register! I have tended to avoid Wal Mart in general, just as I don't much like how it drove out so many smaller places, and then, it just seems to have such poor service.
> 
> But glad you didn't get crushed in the parking lot!


Well, see, they gave everyone raises. But in order to do that, they fired a bunch of folks to make up the difference, so none of the big wigs have to take a pay cut.  Love capitalistic economics.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> exhausted. this week really took it out of me


TGIF!


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> HA. Yeah....that. I know someone out there is going to laugh at us for saying that 27F is cold!
> I'm up early tomorrow, though, so I'm out for tonight. Take care _fuzzballs_



*rolls about on the floor, laughing*

(anyone from Michigan, Minnesota and such places are no doubt joining me)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah i'm glad too. my band director reqiuires a two week notice


Lol!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> TGIF!


gotta work tomorrow, but at least it's a short day!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> *rolls about on the floor, laughing*
> 
> (anyone from Michigan, Minnesota and such places are no doubt joining me)


Yall aint tough! Just nuts!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everyone? Discord?



Got called back into work...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol!


I think if I did die a lot of people in my band would miss me

I've made a lot of close and hopefully life-long friends through band, and its amazing what its turned me into


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> gotta work tomorrow, but at least it's a short day!



Evening Tigress.  See your sint in jury duty is done.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Got called back into work...


Well that sux.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I think if I did die a lot of people in my band would miss me
> 
> I've made a lot of close and hopefully life-long friends through band, and its amazing what its turned me into


Bhutrflai was a french horn player in her high school band. I was an ROTC geek.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well that sux.



Added to a bad day...but I'm learning my lesson that my deck warned me was coming.  Just didn't realize it tell now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening Tigress.  See your sint in jury duty is done.


She had Jury Duty? That was some kind of boredom. Luckily on had to go one time so far. Got out of the other three.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening Tigress.  See your sint in jury duty is done.


i got released early but i'm still braindead


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She had Jury Duty? That was some kind of boredom. Luckily on had to go one time so far. Got out of the other three.


i've gotten the postcard like 5-6 times. they never needed my group till this week


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Added to a bad day...but I'm learning my lesson that my deck warned me was coming.  Just didn't realize it tell now.


Everything ok? Whats a deck?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bhutrflai was a french horn player in her high school band. I was an ROTC geek.


I'm a clarinet nerd
I play Bass Clarinet 95% of the time


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> i've gotten the postcard like 5-6 times. they never needed my group till this week


First time I got mine i had moved into another county. Same with the second. Hell! Third one too!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> First time I got mine i had moved into another county. Same with the second. Hell! Third one too!



my first one, i was in an out of state college and had to get a postponement. the followup postcard they didn't need me. now that i have a job i love and don't want to miss a day off, they want me >.<


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Everything ok? Whats a deck?



Yeah.  It was telling me that I was gonna need patients and let things work themselves out.  And by deck...my tarot deck.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> my first one, i was in an out of state college and had to get a postponement. the followup postcard they didn't need me. now that i have a job i love and don't want to miss a day off, they want me >.<


That's how it goes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah.  It was telling me that I was gonna need patients and let things work themselves out.  And by deck...my tarot deck.


Oh. Cool!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> i've gotten the postcard like 5-6 times. they never needed my group till this week



I just keep forgetting to call in every week.  They rotate us through 6 month at a time.  We call in to see if our group is needed


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm a clarinet nerd
> I play Bass Clarinet 95% of the time



Always good to learn an instrument.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

Well , gotta get up early. So thats it for me. Goodnight Furries!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Always good to learn an instrument.


I've been thinking about oboe, but my best friend wants to play it, so i'll just stick to bass clarinet.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well , gotta get up early. So thats it for me. Goodnight Furries!


Goodnight!


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> my first one, i was in an out of state college and had to get a postponement. the followup postcard they didn't need me. now that i have a job i love and don't want to miss a day off, they want me >.<



I used to hate getting called, but luckily, my job will pay for 'jury leave'. So now, I love getting to go, 'cause it saves me a very long (3+hours in all) commute, and train/bus-fare. And the court is close enough to walk to. So I think they (the court) give us $14 now, so between that, and train/bus fares, I end up $30 ahead.

So nowadays, I'm always happy to be called up; means a shorter 'work' day, and some extra spending money!

But before, it was a pain. Now, I actually try to get picked, and then, hope for a long trial. The one time I did get picked to actually be on the jury, it was boring, until the actual trial started, then, it was amazing.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well , gotta get up early. So thats it for me. Goodnight Furries!



Night Okami.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> I used to hate getting called, but luckily, my job will pay for 'jury leave'. So now, I love getting to go, 'cause it saves me a very long (3+hours in all) commute, and train/bus-fare. And the court is close enough to walk to. So think they give us $14 now, so between that, and train/bus fares, I end up $30 ahead.
> 
> So nowadays, I'm always happy to be called up; means a shorter 'work' day, and some extra spending money!
> 
> But before, it was a pain. Now, I actually try to get picked, and then, hope for a long trial. The one time I did get picked to actually be on the jury, it was boring, until the actual trial started, then, it was amazing.




geez lucky! we don't get that idt. my supervisors worked with me to make up my hours this week. and the court's jury pay is CRAP


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> geez lucky! we don't get that idt. my supervisors worked with me to make up my hours this week. and the court's jury pay is CRAP



Lol I'd totally claim to be a Nazi to avoid jury duty


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> I used to hate getting called, but luckily, my job will pay for 'jury leave'. So now, I love getting to go, 'cause it saves me a very long (3+hours in all) commute, and train/bus-fare. And the court is close enough to walk to. So I think they (the court) give us $14 now, so between that, and train/bus fares, I end up $30 ahead.
> 
> So nowadays, I'm always happy to be called up; means a shorter 'work' day, and some extra spending money!
> 
> But before, it was a pain. Now, I actually try to get picked, and then, hope for a long trial. The one time I did get picked to actually be on the jury, it was boring, until the actual trial started, then, it was amazing.



Yeah...the court here pays minimum wage and don't think about travel allowance if you live in town.


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> geez lucky! we don't get that idt. my supervisors worked with me to make up my hours this week. and the court's jury pay is CRAP



I've always thought they need a better system, to make sure people get paid the same as they would have. Luckily, since I technically work for a State University, I'm a state employee...and all Maryland state employees get this benefit. But it made me think that then, you end up with juries made up of the retired, unemployed, and state employees, so that they lack a certain diversity?

But yep, the actual pay they hand out is kinda funny, I mean, $14 doesn't go a long ways, towards a day's work.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Lol I'd totally claim to be a Nazi to avoid jury duty



Nah, found out one time I didn't get because I was a furry...animal abuse case.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah...the court here pays minimum wage and don't think about travel allowance if you live in town.





Simo said:


> I've always thought they need a better system, to make sure people get paid the same as they would have. Luckily, since I technically work for a State University, I'm a state employee...and all Maryland state employees get this benefit. But it made me think that then, you end up with juries made up of the retired, unemployed, and state employees, so that they lack a certain diversity?
> 
> But yep, the actual pay they hand out is kinda funny, I mean, $14 doesn't go a long ways, towards a day's work.



we get $12/DAY and less than a dollar a mile.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> I've always thought they need a better system, to make sure people get paid the same as they would have. Luckily, since I technically work for a State University, I'm a state employee...and all Maryland state employees get this benefit. But it made me think that then, you end up with juries made up of the retired, unemployed, and state employees, so that they lack a certain diversity?
> 
> But yep, the actual pay they hand out is kinda funny, I mean, $14 doesn't go a long ways, towards a day's work.



Better than what use to happen in Houston.  Turnout was so low that the court baliefs use to pull people off the street and let you use the phone at the court house to tell your boss.  If you refused they would put you in "contempt of court".  All perfectly legal for them to do.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> we get $12/DAY and less than a dollar a mile.



Still better than here, but its part of small town life.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

What up with everyone getting called to jury duty?



KiaraTC said:


> I've been thinking about oboe, but my best friend wants to play it, so i'll just stick to bass clarinet.



I used to play a flute, which was fun, but never really got into it.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 2, 2018)

soooo much they could do to improve the jury duty experience


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What up with everyone getting called to jury duty?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play a flute, which was fun, but never really got into it.



Part of our "Civic Duty" for living in this great land.  Actually I don't mind, there still a lot of country's that don't allow for trail by jury.

Use to play guitar years ago...


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> we get $12/DAY and less than a dollar a mile.



Yikes! Here, there's no per mile amount.

But there is a lotta crime, sadly, legacy of poverty that has haunted this poor city for a long time. Though, oddly, Baltimore is a city I've really come to love; it might be a bit rough, but has this gritty charm to it. Hard to explain. But it's not a snobby place, that's for sure.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Part of our "Civic Duty" for living in this great land.  Actually I don't mind, there still a lot of country's that don't allow for trail by jury.
> 
> Use to play guitar years ago...



Yes, this is what I thought, just odd to see so many people have done it. It tends to be quite random.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes! Here, there's no per mile amount.
> 
> But there is a lotta crime, sadly, legacy of poverty that has haunted this poor city for a long time. Though, oddly, Baltimore is a city I've really come to love; it might be a bit rough, but has this gritty charm to it. Hard to explain. But it's not a snobby place, that's for sure.



I'll take your word on it.  Closet I've ever been was DC one summer and I don't see myself that way anytime soon.  Maybe one day I will.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> used to play a flute, which was fun, but never really got into it.


Eh, I like the way bass flutes look
Ever heard a contrabass flute?


> Use to play guitar years ago...


I want to learn so bad but I can't find anyone that'll teach me[/QUOTE]


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I'll take your word on it.  Closet I've ever been was DC one summer and I don't see myself that way anytime soon.  Maybe one day I will.



Ah, DC has a totally different vibe, for the most part. It's a lot more rich and hoity-toity; there is a ton of stuff to do there, and I love going there, but it's not especially friendly. We kind of have a rivalry: Friendly, down to earth Baltimore, vs. Snooty, think they are better DC : P


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes, this is what I thought, just odd to see so many people have done it. It tends to be quite random.



Population size has a lot to do with it.  Take where I live, everyone knows something about everyone and with the population...its hard to find someone who isn't related to the person on trial or the court staff.  I've been in the jury pool 4 times in 7 years just because I haven't accutly been on a jury and not a "local".  Before that, never was even summoned in Houston.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, DC has a totally different vibe, for the most part. It's a lot more rich and hoity-toity; there is a ton of stuff to do there, and I love going there, but it's not especially friendly. We kind of have a rivalry: Friendly, down to earth Baltimore, vs. Snooty, think they are better DC : P



Yeah...got that feeling while we there.  Scout trip.  Everyone looked odd at us as we were giving up our seats on the subway for older people to sit down.  Plus it was funny at the hotel, we had 4 BSA certified lifegaurds with us on that trip and we had to leave to pool when there lifegaurd went home.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I want to learn so bad but I can't find anyone that'll teach me



I used Tab sheets for the songs I wanted to learn and went from there.  Once you get use to how the cords and notes are its easy to go from there.  Just be careful how you bounce between stuff, 12 bar blues is a different breed than rock or country


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everyone? Discord?


I got sucked into Vikings and talking to Saylor on the phone, hehe oops!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey bun!
> How are you?


Eek sorry I keep disappearing :x

I'm good, it's the weekend finally!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Eh, I like the way bass flutes look
> Ever heard a contrabass flute?
> 
> I want to learn so bad but I can't find anyone that'll teach me


[/QUOTE]

No, I haven't. 


Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah...got that feeling while we there.  Scout trip.  Everyone looked odd at us as we were giving up our seats on the subway for older people to sit down.  Plus it was funny at the hotel, we had 4 BSA certified lifegaurds with us on that trip and we had to leave to pool when there lifegaurd went home.



Have we talked about Scouts before?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening, night, or morning where ever you are.  Here's my "work sucks makeup post".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I've been off and on today :x


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I got sucked into Vikings and talking to Saylor on the phone, hehe oops!



Lucky...on both...



BahgDaddy said:


> Have we talked about Scouts before?



Yes, and we’re not starting down that road again.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lucky...on both...
> 
> 
> Have we talked about Scouts before?



Yes, and we’re not starting down that road again.[/QUOTE]

I think you broke the quote, lol!!

Ya know it's funny I've never been much of a talk on the phone person except for with my mom, but I can easily spend 2 hours on the phone with him :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 3, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lucky...on both...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and we’re not starting down that road again.



Oh, yeah I remember that conversation now, LOL. I'm still largely supportive of them, though.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yes, and we’re not starting down that road again.
> 
> I think you broke the quote, lol!!
> 
> Ya know it's funny I've never been much of a talk on the phone person except for with my mom, but I can easily spend 2 hours on the pho e with him :3



Got it fixed while you were typing.  Dealing with stuff lately*points to a few pages back*.  I miss talking to Sekke like that, but with everything going on...it’s hit or miss.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, yeah I remember that conversation now, LOL. I'm still largely supportive of them, though.



Figured you would, and I’m still also supporting them when I can.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm tired and I still feel like i'm getting sick

Gn everyfur


----------



## connortheskunk (Feb 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Have we talked about Scouts before?


I actually just completed my Life scoutmaster conference tonight, about 2 hours ago.  Just have my Board of Review left to go and I will be in the home stretch.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm tired and I still feel like i'm getting sick
> 
> Gn everyfur



Rest and stay warm, night.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Got it fixed while you were typing.  Dealing with stuff lately*points to a few pages back*.  I miss talking to Sekke like that, but with everything going on...it’s hit or miss.


Aww, your special someone?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 3, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I actually just completed my Life scoutmaster conference tonight, about 2 hours ago.  Just have my Board of Review left to go and I will be in the home stretch.



Congrats and good luck.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm tired and I still feel like i'm getting sick
> 
> Gn everyfur



Stay well!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 3, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 3, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> I actually just completed my Life scoutmaster conference tonight, about 2 hours ago.  Just have my Board of Review left to go and I will be in the home stretch.



Good job! Keep on going!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Aww, your special someone?



We’re hoping, but nothing official yet...we’ve been hurt so many times that neither of us want to rush and jump into a relationship yet.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 3, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*



*raises score card with a 9.3 on it”


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 3, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> We’re hoping, but nothing official yet...we’ve been hurt so many times that neither of us want to rush and jump into a relationship yet.



I'm just a lonely social awkward 22 year old geek. *shrug*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I got sucked into Vikings and talking to Saylor on the phone, hehe oops!



Oh man I love Vikings... How far in are you? Just watched the mid season finale the other day


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Oh man I love Vikings... How far in are you? Just watched the mid season finale the other day


I'm on episode 4 of season 3 :O


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm on episode 4 of season 3 :O



Got some catching up to do then...I won't spoil


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Got some catching up to do then...I won't spoil


Yeah I'm a bit behind xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 3, 2018)

Great, now I have a bunch of daft punk songs stuck in my head... at least its not frozen or some shit


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Welp, time for the worlds most convoluted route to St. Pauls


----------



## Telnac (Feb 3, 2018)

Good night Amerifurs!  And good morning to you Black Burn.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> do gif avatars work here?


Oh no, why xD It would be grear avatar xD


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Good morning Everyfur. God I am so tired.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

me too, bout to go to bedz^^


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Everyfur. God I am so tired.


Go back to bed for an hour.  There's nothing that can't wait 60 minutes surely


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Go back to bed for an hour.  There's nothing that can't wait 60 minutes surely


I have to go run a drain and water lines for a mop sink in my buddies garage. In preparation for his kick ass super bowl party tomorrow. Good morning Paws!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> me too, bout to go to bedz^^


Goodnight Ravo!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight Ravo!



Night Okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Morning Telnak!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have to go run a drain and water lines for a mop sink in my buddies garage. In preparation for his kick ass super bowl party tomorrow. Good morning Paws!


Good morning  

*looks at clock*

Of afternoon.  One or the other


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Well time to take on the day!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well time to take on the day!


Good luck with the drain.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuck you social anxiety or whatever it is!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Fuck you social anxiety or whatever it is!


?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> ?



At that fur meet, can't help but stand by a pillar, looking around, thinking what on earth do I do?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> At that fur meet, can't help but stand by a pillar, looking around, thinking what on earth do I do?


You go play!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> At that fur meet, can't help but stand by a pillar, looking around, thinking what on earth do I do?


You're in a room full of Furries, what do you do? Be A Furry!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're in a room full of Furries, what do you do? Be A Furry!



I don't know how to be Le Furry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I don't know how to be Le Furry


Just laugh and roll around on the floor.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I don't know how to be Le Furry


Rape... wait no this is not how it works, I'm still learning....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Rape... wait no this is not how it works, I'm still learning....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I don't know how to be Le Furry






Maybe this will help motivate you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> At that fur meet, can't help but stand by a pillar, looking around, thinking what on earth do I do?


Or this.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


Lmao!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Well, i need to get my tools together. Bye Furries! See yall later!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I don't know how to be Le Furry


I’ve been trying to get a signal for 20 minutes.  All the data in Bloomsbury is being used by NHS marchers.

Sit tight.  I’m about 15 mins away.  Look out for a still ill looking 40 something in a snarling bear t shirt.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Apparently outside is where everything is happening


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 3, 2018)

Time to coax my reluctant dog out into the rain.  This will be interesting...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

It's ya girl Kiaara here with the pop-tart breakfast




Lit
Edit: This is the cringiest thing i've ever said but i'm not sorry


----------



## Rystren (Feb 3, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Astus (Feb 3, 2018)

Ugh... I swear these people in my suite have no lives being up at like 9am and being loud in the common room >.> it's Saturday people, you don't hang out at 9am with people playing shitty YouTube videos. It's been going on for the last hour >.> 



KiaraTC said:


> It's ya girl Kiaara here with the pop-tart breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like your new avatar :O


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I like your new avatar :O


I agree, her new avatar is great


----------



## Rystren (Feb 3, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ugh... I swear these people in my suite have no lives being up at like 9am and being loud in the common room >.> it's Saturday people, you don't hang out at 9am with people playing shitty YouTube videos. It's been going on for the last hour >.>
> 
> 
> 
> I like your new avatar :O


some people.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

IS it bad that i'm watching anime again


Black Burn said:


> I agree, her new avatar is great





Astusthefox said:


> I like your new avatar :O


Thanks 
Luvbourn drew it


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 3, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ugh... I swear these people in my suite have no lives being up at like 9am and being loud in the common room >.> it's Saturday people, you don't hang out at 9am with people playing shitty YouTube videos. It's been going on for the last hour >.>
> 
> 
> 
> I like your new avatar :O



Is it the tail end of an all-nighter?  I'm sure I had some nights like that when I was studying, though my memories of them are understandably blurry!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey! I'm finally back! What'd i miss?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> IS it bad that i'm watching anime again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your avatar. (Yes, I know 2 other people have already said it... sorry)


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> I love your avatar. (Yes, I know 2 other people have already said it... sorry)


Don't apologize for a complement, lol
and Thanks!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Apparently outside is where everything is happening


I’ve just left as my OH has finished work.  OMG that was fun.  Shame our paths didn’t cross.  Lots of wonderful people there.  I got a few fursuit hugs as well. 

I’m very chilled out right now.  Want to do that again.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Don't apologize for a complement, lol
> and Thanks!



Heh, ok. You're welcome.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Heh, ok. You're welcome.


Oh btw I don't belive we've spoken before this so
Hi, i'm Kiaara! I like memes, anime, and band! Nice to speak to you


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh btw I don't belive we've spoken before this so
> Hi, i'm Kiaara! I like memes, anime, and band! Nice to speak to you



Heya! I'm Majesty, and I like comedy, YouTube, and... uh... ghost stuff. Not in any particular order, lol. Nice to meet 'cha too.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’ve just left as my OH has finished work.  OMG that was fun.  Shame our paths didn’t cross.  Lots of wonderful people there.  I got a few fursuit hugs as well.
> 
> I’m very chilled out right now.  Want to do that again.



Yeah, lights fading, I've gotta leave now, got great photos though.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

God I love adblockers

Now I can watch my anime IN PEACE


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 3, 2018)

Aww I've missed the leet page reach :<


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

I am a sleepy bun


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

OMG.  Look at this beautiful photo of one of my brothers!!  9 years old and I've only just seen it for the first time.  All natural lighting too.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2612589153


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OMG.  Look at this beautiful photo of one of my brothers!!  9 years old and I've only just seen it for the first time.  All natural lighting too.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2612589153


That's absolutely stunning. It's a great picture.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

There aren't many 'beautiful' pics of my brethren out there, but there sure are a couple cute ones.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I am a sleepy bun


Hiya! I don't think we've met, have we? You've liked a few of my posts, so, uh, I wanted to say hi, officially.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> There aren't many 'beautiful' pics of my brethren out there, but there sure are a couple cute ones.


*boops baby hyena*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

OH my gosh so much cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> OH my gosh so much cute!!!!!!!View attachment 27324 View attachment 27325


Awwwwwwww


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hiya! I don't think we've met, have we? You've liked a few of my posts, so, uh, I wanted to say hi, officially.


Hello, officially!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Alright time to quit being lazy and get some stuff done!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Alright time to quit being lazy and get some stuff done!


That's always a good thing to do, hahah


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

*sigh* and tommorow is the last day of freedom...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 3, 2018)

hi guys!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> hi guys!


Hai *waves*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hai *waves*



Heya *grins*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> why are speaking like that?


Why are grammer no? 


XDD Sorry


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 3, 2018)

Yesterday i pleased you for some critics to my first video, i repaired a few things and set up it correctly. Thx to all who helped me. Now its placed in our site forever. So 2foxes.eu      Thx again and lets go to bar with Tucy  Will be fun today. C u!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Yesterday i pleased you for some critics to my first video, i repaired a few things and set up it correctly. Thx to all who helped me. Now its placed in our site forever. So 2foxes.eu      Thx again and lets go to bar with Tucy  Will be fun today. C u!


Go next year to Zakopane in winter xD


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 3, 2018)

hehe.. maybe we will... hah...and dont say about this site to czech furries...they dont know it


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> hehe.. maybe we will... hah...and dont say about this site to czech furries...they dont know it


k


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’ve just left as my OH has finished work.  OMG that was fun.  Shame our paths didn’t cross.  Lots of wonderful people there.  I got a few fursuit hugs as well.
> 
> I’m very chilled out right now.  Want to do that again.



Aw, that's great to hear! Can't wait till the con here, in April (Fur the 'More, about 1,00 furs go), and lots of such hugs! Not really any local meets I have a way to get to, but the con is an easy train ride, right to the hotel...just wish it more than once a year : )


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, that's great to hear! Can't wait till the con here, in April (Fur the 'More, about 1,00 furs go), and lots of such hugs! Not really any local meets I have a way to get to, but the con is an easy train ride, right to the hotel...just wish it more than once a year : )


I was amazed just how big this London meet was.  There must have been 200 people there, about 30-40 of those in suits.  Got chatting to one group of guys who normally suit but were in civvies today, which was brilliant because all the suiters kept coming up to say hi and they kept introducing me to them   Lots of discussions about cons, suit makers, etc.  Learned so much!


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 3, 2018)

Good morning! I mean it is almost 3 for me but I just woke up.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Good morning! I mean it is almost 3 for me but I just woke up.


Good evening


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Good morning! I mean it is almost 3 for me but I just woke up.


We must be in the same time zone!! Cool!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I was amazed just how big this London meet was.  There must have been 200 people there, about 30-40 of those in suits.  Got chatting to one group of guys who normally suit but were in civvies today, which was brilliant because all the suiters kept coming up to say hi and they kept introducing me to them   Lots of discussions about cons, suit makers, etc.  Learned so much!



As well as photos, I also got free whisky, friended a few people there as well. Hoping to have enough money to get to the next meet.

Being a sucker for fantasy, these were two of my favourite suits:

Edit - Oops, little too big, don't know how to edit size.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> As well as photos, I also got free whisky, friended a few people there as well. Hoping to have enough money to get to the next meet.
> 
> Being a sucker for fantasy, these were two of my favourite suits:
> 
> Edit - Oops, little too big, don't know how to edit size.



Aw, man, they're so COOL!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

JackieR said:


> my language is of utmost efficiency


Yes, well, my capitals and punctuation are of a higher level, it seems.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Aw, man, they're so COOL!!


I think the same, it's a shame that we don't have things like that here...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I think the same, it's a shame that we don't have things like that here...


Yeah, same over here where I live. We don't get many cons in Ontario. At least no where near me. Maybe in Toronto, but I can't get there XD


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Yeah, same over here where I live. We don't get many cons in Ontario. At least no where near me. Maybe in Toronto, but I can't get there XD


But you are in Canada, you don't have that big problems with going somewhere in someday, I live in Poland, going to country where are things like that, would be expensive thing for me.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> As well as photos, I also got free whisky, friended a few people there as well. Hoping to have enough money to get to the next meet.
> 
> Being a sucker for fantasy, these were two of my favourite suits:
> 
> Edit - Oops, little too big, don't know how to edit size.


Yeah, they were ace.  And the pirate guy too.  I didn't get a chance to say hi to them though.  Spent most of the time inside (still not 100% fixed, so thought it wise).  It was funny trying to hold a conversation without getting distracted by all the antics through the window.  I kept having to reassure people I was listening to them, but they said they completely got it.


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> As well as photos, I also got free whisky, friended a few people there as well. Hoping to have enough money to get to the next meet.
> 
> Being a sucker for fantasy, these were two of my favourite suits:
> 
> Edit - Oops, little too big, don't know how to edit size.


That is awesome!
Hoping to be able to go to my first meet in 2 weeks! I'm excited and slightly anxious at the same time. There is only about 20 people at most going, but I am more comfortable with that number of people anyway.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 3, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> hi guys!


Hiya!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

I want to visit USA, just to eat pierogi in USA, I have to check how our comrades in USA make pierogi xD


----------



## Serin (Feb 3, 2018)

*pokes my head in* *casually tosses cookies here and there and proceeds to poof*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Serin said:


> *pokes my head in* *casually tosses cookies here and there and proceeds to poof*


Hello there


----------



## Serin (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hello there


Hi


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> That is awesome!
> Hoping to be able to go to my first meet in 2 weeks! I'm excited and slightly anxious at the same time. There is only about 20 people at most going, but I am more comfortable with that number of people anyway.


Nice!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Serin said:


> Hi


Hiya! Who are you? *Cautiously pokes a cookie.*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 3, 2018)

Don’t mind me, just here for the cookies 

*steals cookies*

omnomnom


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

I've just found this song, MY SABATON SONGS LIST IS NOT COMPLETE *Burns old list*


----------



## Astus (Feb 3, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Is it the tail end of an all-nighter?  I'm sure I had some nights like that when I was studying, though my memories of them are understandably blurry!




Nah, it's just him and his friends hanging out, they weren't here last night and I was up till about 2am


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

NOOO!!! *Leaps at Dash* You stole my dang cookies, you peasant!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> NOOO!!! *Leaps at Dash* You stole my dang cookies, you peasant!


Eyy pssst come here *opens the hatchet to his bunker* I have something for you.... good stuff trust me


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Eyy pssst come here *opens the hatchet to his bunker* I have something for you.... good stuff trust me



*looks curiously at Black Burn*

What you got down there


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *looks curiously at Black Burn*
> 
> What you got down there


I could let you in but you will eat everything before everyone....


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I could let you in but you will eat everything before everyone....



Hey @Majesty Sidus , i hear there's more cookies down there.

*pushes Majesty Sidus down the stairs*


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

A kitty!!

And a raccoon!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Falls down stairs* Waagh!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

*closes hatchet*
Don't tell the cops


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *closes hatchet*
> Don't tell the cops



*chuckles*

How long should we leave him down there?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh no, Majesty's had a fall *goes to help*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*looks around bunker and yells.* WHY ARE THERE SO MANY BODY PILLOWS DOWN HERE!!????


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *looks around bunker and yells.* WHY ARE THERE SO MANY BODY PILLOWS DOWN HERE!!????


NOT THIS ROOM


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*looks in a drawer.* Why are there deflated balloons?? Why is there a weird bubble wand in the corner?? WHY ARE THERE HANDCUFFS!!??? 
*throws myself at the door.* HELP!!!! I'M SORRY!!!!!! I BEG FOR MERCY!!!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

must be JakieR's room :V


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

It's actually my bunker so.... *blushes*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's actually my bunker so.... *blushes*


GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!


*opens the door to another room full of cookies*


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

YAY!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

But if cops will know about it, we are fucked up, those are illegal cookies imported from illegal source...


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

*spits cookie out*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*immediately forgets about everything and runs into the cookie room.* Glorious, glorious cookies! How I missed you. *Starts nomming on cookies.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't even care if they're legal, *nomnomnom*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> *spits cookie out*


Burn: NOW IT'S TO LATE, YOU'RE TOGETHER IN THIS SHIT NOW, IT DOESN'T WORK *waves aggresively with a pistol*
Black: Wow wow wow calm down, it'll be ok...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*looks at Burn* Where the bloody Sunday did ya get that gun?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *looks at Burn* Where the bloody Sunday did ya get that gun?


Burn: AND WHY IT SO INTERESTS YOU?! NONE OF YOUR BUSINE, BLACK YOU TRUST THEM TOO MUCH
Black: Kurwa calm down, you already shot some of our own guys, beacuse one of them was playing baseball
Burn: He could attack us someday from behind with a baseball bat!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi! What are you all up too?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh, y'know, just eating illegal cookies in a bunker with a crazy guy with a gun, right beside the room filled with body pillows, deflated balloons, and handcuffs. (Definitely not something to look into.) So, it's just a typical Saturday. 
What about you?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Burn: AND WHY IT SO INTERESTS YOU?! NONE OF YOUR BUSINE, BLACK YOU TRUST THEM TOO MUCH
> Black: Kurwa calm down, you already shot some of our own guys, beacuse one of them was playing baseball
> Burn: He could attack us someday from behind with a baseball bat!!



*looks up from cookies and grins.* Hahahahahah, he kinda has a point...


----------



## Mabus (Feb 3, 2018)

Woof...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof...


Mrow


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof...


RAWWR!!!!


(Just realised I have no idea what a hyena sounds like. Crap.)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> RAWWR!!!!
> 
> 
> (Just realised I have no idea what a hyena sounds like. Crap.)


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>


((Thanks, lol))


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*starts wolfing down cookies again.*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

My goodness. Can these forums go one day without devolving into a flaming pile of rotten !@#% ??? :/


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> My goodness. Can these forums go one day without devolving into a flaming pile of rotten !@#% ??? :/


probably, no, blblblblblb


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> My goodness. Can these forums go one day without devolving into a flaming pile of rotten !@#% ??? :/



Hm? Wass wrong?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> probably, no, blblblblblb


Hahahahah


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hm? Wass wrong?


Look at Forum Games and this with the smell one


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hm? Wass wrong?


Trolls. That's what's wrong.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

hey furs!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hey furs!!!


Hello


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Just some chilling music


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hey furs!!!


Hi Fuzzbutt!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Trolls. That's what's wrong.



*hugs a bunny*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Fuzzbutt!



how you doing bunn bunn?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Bujeezus. I read the smell thing and what the buttfrick was that!?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Bujeezus. I read the smell thing and what the buttfrick was that!?


Just some stoopid troll loser, that moves private problems to public


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*yawns and lies down under a dead shrub.*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> how you doing bunn bunn?


Being a lazy bun :x which is bad becaase I have school work to do!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *yawns and lies down under a dead shrub.*


*Curles up next to her and hugs*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Being a lazy bun :x which is bad becaase I have school work to do!



lucky... im at work  talking to dumb peoples lol


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lucky... im at work  talking to dumb peoples lol


You can make it... *hugs*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Curles up next to her and hugs*



*hugs back.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lucky... im at work  talking to dumb peoples lol


Sounds just like a day at school for me.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *hugs back.*


x3


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

But it's the weekend so....


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lucky... im at work  talking to dumb peoples lol


I would not rather be at work, haha


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You can make it... *hugs*



lol I work in internet tech support, it can be super dumb


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I work in internet tech support, it can be super dumb


Are you the final boss tho?


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2018)

Up from a nap, and hungry...groceries are low, and it's cold out: will have to order a pizza, I think...I feel lazy!

Well, looks life its safe to peek around the place again. Phew.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Up from a nap, and hungry...groceries are low, and it's cold out: will have to order a pizza, I think...I feel lazy!
> 
> Well, looks life its safe to peek around the place again. Phew.


Hi Simo


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Up from a nap, and hungry...groceries are low, and it's cold out: will have to order a pizza, I think...I feel lazy!
> 
> Well, looks life its safe to peek around the place again. Phew.



RAWR!!! *I leap out of a bush and in front of you.* Where have you beeeen???


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> RAWR!!! *I leap out of a bush and in front of you.* Where have you beeeen???


Also: hi.


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Simo



Hey Bunny! Anything exciting happening? Just a lazy, quiet night planned here. Well, so far...but it's still early, and thus, the potential for mischief exists : P



Majesty Sidus said:


> RAWR!!! *I leap out of a bush and in front of you.* Where have you beeeen???



Oh, was doing a bit of hibernating, as skunks are prone to, in the winter months!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey Bunny! Anything exciting happening? Just a lazy, quiet night planned here. Well, so far...but it's still early, and thus, the potential for mischief exists : P


There were a little shitstorm on Forum Game... this smelly one...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Are you the final boss tho?View attachment 27332



lol I think ive tackled that boss a couple of times


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 3, 2018)

Think I'm off to bed.  Goodnight all.


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> RAWR!!! *I leap out of a bush and in front of you.* Where have you beeeen???





Black Burn said:


> There were a little shitstorm on Forum Game... this smelly one...



Yeah, was a stormy day, all over the place earlier!



Massan Otter said:


> Think I'm off to bed.  Goodnight all.



G'night Mr. Otter. 

What do otters dream about?

Well, let us know!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey Bunny! Anything exciting happening? Just a lazy, quiet night planned here. Well, so far...but it's still early, and thus, the potential for mischief exists : P
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, was doing a bit of hibernating, as skunks are prone to, in the winter months!



There's always something exciting here... good or bad, lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey guys and gals. Just want to apologize for the drama earlier. I feel bad you all were subjected to my dirty laundry. We all make mistakes, some worse than others. I learned from my mistake, and me and bhutrflai are stronger than ever. I will be back on in a bit. Again, sorry yall.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Mmrrghhh......


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey guys and gals. Just want to apologize for the drama earlier. I feel bad you all were subjected to my dirty laundry. We all make mistakes, some worse than others. I learned from my mistake, and me and bhutrflai are stronger than ever. I will be back on in a bit. Again, sorry yall.



lol that is one thing that sadly our community thrives on... drama... totally no worries... we're used to it


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol that is one thing that sadly our community thrives on... drama... totally no worries... we're used to it


Rawr...


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey guys and gals. Just want to apologize for the drama earlier. I feel bad you all were subjected to my dirty laundry. We all make mistakes, some worse than others. I learned from my mistake, and me and bhutrflai are stronger than ever. I will be back on in a bit. Again, sorry yall.


No worries, stuff happens


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey guys and gals. Just want to apologize for the drama earlier. I feel bad you all were subjected to my dirty laundry. We all make mistakes, some worse than others. I learned from my mistake, and me and bhutrflai are stronger than ever. I will be back on in a bit. Again, sorry yall.


It's ok, it's good if you've learned from it, you're just a human, it's not you fault that this idiot came out with a private thing, we still love you *hug*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey guys and gals. Just want to apologize for the drama earlier. I feel bad you all were subjected to my dirty laundry. We all make mistakes, some worse than others. I learned from my mistake, and me and bhutrflai are stronger than ever. I will be back on in a bit. Again, sorry yall.



*pats the fellow wolf*
Its all good! 

*woofs at you*


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey guys and gals. Just want to apologize for the drama earlier. I feel bad you all were subjected to my dirty laundry. We all make mistakes, some worse than others. I learned from my mistake, and me and bhutrflai are stronger than ever. I will be back on in a bit. Again, sorry yall.


No worries, it happens to everyone to have a bad day or someone who just triggers you and things starts to go crazy.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey guys and gals. Just want to apologize for the drama earlier. I feel bad you all were subjected to my dirty laundry. We all make mistakes, some worse than others. I learned from my mistake, and me and bhutrflai are stronger than ever. I will be back on in a bit. Again, sorry yall.



As long as you've learned from it, I dont have a problem. it's fine, duder.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Wait, what'd I miss?

Edit - Actually, probably best not to re-ignite it, whatever it is.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Wait, what'd I miss?
> 
> Edit - Actually, probably best not to re-ignite it, whatever it is.


You can watxh on Forum Gamea and this smelly one


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You can watxh on Forum Gamea and this smelly one



Oh, if it's the one I think it is, I blocked a certain [Blank]R


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey guys and gals. Just want to apologize for the drama earlier. I feel bad you all were subjected to my dirty laundry. We all make mistakes, some worse than others. I learned from my mistake, and me and bhutrflai are stronger than ever. I will be back on in a bit. Again, sorry yall.



Regardless, what matters now is the present. This disturbed individual can create however many accounts they desire and try to continue to stir the pot. But they're the one with the problem.

Yes, we are human and we all make mistakes. I don't care about the dirty laundry so to speak. I'm not one for gossip and drama. Yours and bhutrflai's business is none but your own, regardless of what ANYONE says otherwise.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Only person that can be blamed for tjis whole drama is @JackieR


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Oh, if it's the one I think it is, I blocked a certain [Blank]R


They are gone now!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*makes a snowball.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *makes a snowball.*


<.< *takes cover*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*makes a lot of snowballs.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*all is still.* 
*then!*
*I throw a snowball at @Simo as fast as I can.*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Rawr...



hey miss hyena... been wondering where you been hiding


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *makes a lot of snowballs.*


 
That reminds me, I think 'snowball fight' would be a cool event, at the winter Olympics. 

Each side could have so many snowballs, with die markers in them, so you could see who got hit on the other team. And you could have 'open' style, and another type, where you had a wall of snow, to hide and duck under.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

*throws a snowbol to hyena*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hey miss hyena... been wondering where you been hiding



RAWR!!!! *Throws a snowball at you.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*Grabs @Black Burn 's snowball and throws it at @aloveablebunny * 
Can't get me! 
*sticks tongue out at her.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

*pounces on @Majesty Sidus *


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> RAWR!!!! *Throws a snowball at you.*




*ack*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pounces on @Majesty Sidus *


*squeaks and falls over.* No!!!! *grabs a handful of snow and womps it on your face.*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

*pounces the hyena!*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *squeaks and falls over.* No!!!! *grabs a handful of snow and womps it on your face.*


Mrrr *noms your tail*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Yall silly!*picks up and throws snowball*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

*Grabs the industrial-sized hair dryer*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Mrrr *noms your tail*





Fuzzylumkin said:


> *pounces the hyena!*


@Simo @aloveablebunny @Okami_No_Heishi 

No!!! Help!!


----------



## Mabus (Feb 3, 2018)

*woofs at everyone*
^w^


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

*hugs hyena*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @Simo @aloveablebunny @Okami_No_Heishi
> 
> No!!! Help!!


Blackburn! Stop biting her tail!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*wriggles back and forth, trying to get free, laughing.* N-no! @Mabus help me!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *woofs at everyone*
> ^w^


AWOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @Simo @aloveablebunny @Okami_No_Heishi
> 
> No!!! Help!!



*pelts the attackers with a barrage of snowballs*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*hugs @Black Burn , then grins and pushes him back, covering his face in snow.*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Grabs @Black Burn 's snowball and throws it at @aloveablebunny *
> Can't get me!
> *sticks tongue out at her.*


*dumps trough full of snow over your head*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *hugs @Black Burn , then grins and pushes him back, covering his face in snow.*



*mauls hyena like simba on a power trip!*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *dumps trough full of snow over your head*


 
Ack! *shakes snow off me, and stumbles behind a tree, wiping snow off my face.*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Ack! *shakes snow off me, and stumbles behind a tree, wiping snow off my face.*



*Melts all the snow with industrial-sized hairdryer*

Enough of the snow! It's February for god's sake, do something valentines related.

*Grabs pink bow and ridiculously shaped arrows*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *mauls hyena like simba on a power trip!*


*falls over* Ah!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *hugs @Black Burn , then grins and pushes him back, covering his face in snow.*


Ohhh you insidious hyena *pounces at her and pushes into snow*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

*goes back to her school work*


----------



## Astus (Feb 3, 2018)

*stops, flops, and rolls* <-- what I do in video games when I'm getting attacked from an unknown direction 

Something totally relevant and I'm totally not saying it because I'm dying at work


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ohhh you insidious hyena *pounces at her and pushes into snow*





Fuzzylumkin said:


> *mauls hyena like simba on a power trip!*



*pushes you both up and over me, and I run away to hide beneath a bush*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *stops, flops, and rolls* <-- what I do in video games when I'm getting attacked from an unknown direction
> 
> Something totally relevant and I'm totally not saying it because I'm dying at work



*throws a snowball at you.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *pushes you both up and over me, and I run away to hide beneath a bush*


COME HERE *Chases her*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> COME HERE *Chases her*



*laughs* No! You'll never catch me, kitty! *leaps up and runs.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *laughs* No! You'll never catch me, kitty! *leaps up and runs.*


You forgot that I'm more lighter than you *chases her and after a while pounces on her*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *wriggles back and forth, trying to get free, laughing.* N-no! @Mabus help me!!



*saves*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *saves*



*pounces the mab*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *pounces the mab*


It would appear i have been pounced!

*woofs more*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You forgot that I'm more lighter than you *chases her and after a while pounces on her*


*falls over, and rolls on top of you.* Rah! *I pin you to the ground.* Lighter than me, you say?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

Agghhh!!!  Snowballs??!!!???!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *falls over, and rolls on top of you.* Rah! *I pin you to the ground.* Lighter than me, you say?


Emmm... Yeah....


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Agghhh!!!  Snowballs??!!!???!
> 
> View attachment 27334



*looks at @Black Burn and grins, looking at @backpawscratcher * Temporary truce? *looks back at you.* Just to show this ape a lesson!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *looks at @Black Burn and grins, looking at @backpawscratcher * Temporary truce? *looks back at you.* Just to show this ape a lesson!


First of all, let me stand up, and second... I agree


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> First of all, let me stand up, and second... I agree


*laughs wildly and steps off of you, grabbing a snowball and turning to @backpawscratcher *


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

*swings far up into the trees*

*shakes snow down on @Majesty Sidus *

Heh heh heh


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

*grabs a snowball and throws and @blackpawscratcher *


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Damn it, you furs are too entertaining


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings far up into the trees*
> 
> *shakes snow down on @Majesty Sidus *
> 
> Heh heh heh



Ack! *shakes head and steps back, sneezing.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

*growls and barks up at @backpawscratcher * You insufferable ape! Raaggghhh!!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

*swings across to second tree*

*shakes snow all over @Black Burn *

Take that, little cat!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

*Suddenly throws a snowball at @Majesty Sidus * Haha *runs away*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *growls and barks up at @backpawscratcher * You insufferable ape! Raaggghhh!!!!


*laughs at cute savannah doggy*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings across to second tree*
> 
> *shakes snow all over @Black Burn *
> 
> Take that, little cat!!


*shakes head* bbbrre


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

*boops all of you on the snoot*


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

Woo hoo!!!

Weekend finally starts for me,time to get wreaked son


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *boops all of you on the snoot*


*sneezes*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> Weekend finally starts for me,time to get wreaked son


I approve of your use of Rick and Morty memes.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

I have never seen rick and morty.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 3, 2018)

Right, that's me for the night.  Been a busy old day.  Later furries!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Where's this hyena?


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I have never seen rick and morty.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I have never seen rick and morty.


It's a black hole.......


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

@Saylor join ussssssssssss


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's a black hole.......




Yup first episode I was like yup!
Where has this show been all my life and when are they making more?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yup first episode I was like yup!
> Where has this show been all my life and when are they making more?


I uh, kind of binge watched season one in one sitting


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey @Majesty Sidus come back


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> @Saylor join ussssssssssss



One of us one of us!!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Where's this hyena?


*suddenly jumps out of bush.* I'll teach you, betraying me!! *leaps on top of you with a handful of snow.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

I have returned, my furry brethren!


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I uh, kind of binge watched season one in one sitting



Me too


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *suddenly jumps out of bush.* I'll teach you, betraying me!! *leaps on top of you with a handful of snow.*


No no no no, you don't have to, look I was young and stoopid, everyone makes mistakes


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> No no no no, you don't have to, look I was young and stoopid, everyone makes mistakes



*laughs* yeah, yeah...right. *paces around you in a circle, grinning.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *laughs* yeah, yeah...right. *paces around you in a circle, grinning.*


Emmm.... Come on... There has to be more peaceful way...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emmm.... Come on... There has to be more peaceful way...



*grins.* who says? *leaps on you and pins you to the ground.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *grins.* who says? *leaps on you and pins you to the ground.*


You like pinning me to the ground don't ya?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You like pinning me to the ground don't ya?



You like poking bears, don't ya? *laughs, then steps off of you, turning around and walking away in mock disdain.*


----------



## Saylor (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> @Saylor join ussssssssssss



Gooble Gobble Gooble Gobble One of Us


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> You like poking bears, don't ya? *laughs, then steps off of you, turning around and walking away in mock disdain.*


*pokes her and walks away*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Saylor said:


> Gooble Gobble Gooble Gobble One of Us


YAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS!

Your corruption is complete >:]


----------



## Saylor (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> YAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> Your corruption is complete >:]



Yay? I thought this was already a generally accepted fact when we started dating, babe lol


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pokes her and walks away*



*grins and curls up under a dead tree. Nuzzling into the snow.*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey P Dragon.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *grins and curls up under a dead tree. Nuzzling into the snow.*


*sneaks to the dead tree, climbs on it and dumps snow from it on her*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Saylor said:


> Yay? I thought this was already a generally accepted fact when we started dating, babe lol


Hehehehe. Perhaps.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey P Dragon.


Hey Okami! How're things?
Also, everyone got chatty sometime between now and last night. I think I just read through 12 pages of Open Chat and generally have no clue what is going on


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

NANI!!?? *leaps to my paws and looks around.* Where in tarnation..? *looks up* Agh! You _know _I can't climb trees....


Black Burn said:


> *sneaks to the dead tree, climbs on it and dumps snow from it on her*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> NANI!!?? *leaps to my paws and looks around.* Where in tarnation..? *looks up* Agh! You _know _I can't climb trees....


*Jumps of a tree on her*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hey Okami! How're things?
> Also, everyone got chatty sometime between now and last night. I think I just read through 12 pages of Open Chat and generally have no clue what is going on


Yeah! We had a snowball fight! You should a seen it!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Jumps of a tree on her*


*laughs and bucks, trying to get you off of me.* You felicitous feline!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Yeah! We had a snowball fight! You should a seen it!


Is that what that was? I just saw something about snow and a hairdryer and was just kinda like...wat?
Makes sense, though. I think.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *laughs and bucks, trying to get you off of me.* You felicitous feline!


*jumps of her* blblbl OwO


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

Hmmmmmm I'm just hoping I have nothing to do tomorrow


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *jumps of her* blblbl OwO


I'm gonna have to start posting Vitas memes!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *jumps of her* blblbl OwO


Raaahhhh!!!!! *tries to toss you off, but eventually gives up and just lies back down.*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *laughs and bucks, trying to get you off of me.* You felicitous feline!




furpillllllle!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm gonna have to start posting Vitas memes!


What are Vitas memes?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> What are Vitas memes?




memes about vitas obviously


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Raaahhhh!!!!! *tries to toss you off, but eventually gives up and just lies back down.*


*curles up next to her and snuggles in her* good night everyfur


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> What are Vitas memes?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

I got a busted link:

This page can’t be displayed

Make sure the web address YouTube is correct.
Look for the page with your search engine.
Refresh the page in a few minutes.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


>


 Ah. It's so clear now.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

im lost  save me miss hyena!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I got a busted link:
> 
> This page can’t be displayed
> 
> ...


Youtube hates you :x


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *curles up next to her and snuggles in her* good night everyfur


Night, kitty.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

Hahahahahahahaha.....Cough cough *catches breath* Ahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha.....Cough cough *catches breath* Ahahahahahahahaha....


I have no words


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I have no words




Ahahahahahaha....

I had to take a double take,not sure if it's photoshopped...

Sometimes Google images come up with some real winners


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Youtube hates you :x



lol its probably because im at work and youtube is blocked


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol its probably because im at work and youtube is blocked



Damn...Such a dick move...

My work has got totally unblocked WiFi...Hope they don't go through history

I'd probably already be fired,I'd blame FAF


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey Fuzzy!!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Damn...Such a dick move...
> 
> My work has got totally unblocked WiFi...Hope they don't go through history
> 
> I'd probably already be fired,I'd blame FAF



Half last year I was able to go on FAF at college, then one day it got blocked for being designated 'adult.'. I kind of accept that


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Half last year I was able to go on FAF at college, then one day it got blocked for being designated 'adult.'. I kind of accept that



Ahahahahahaha...

I'm sure R Kelly SpongeBob doesn't help any in that department


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Ahahahahahaha...
> 
> I'm sure R Kelly SpongeBob doesn't help any in that department



True. Then again, they allow deviantart


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Hey Fuzzy!!




Hi Ravo!! how you been mate??


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> True. Then again, they allow deviantart



Risque


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Hi Ravo!! how you been mate??



I've been good. How about you?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

*crunches on poporn*

Yo everyone
I took a little nap that lasted five hours


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *crunches on poporn*
> 
> Yo everyone
> I took a little nap that lasted five hours




That's a sleep,not a nap


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> That's a sleep,not a nap


I fell asleep at two and woke up to pizza and cokes

Yes I call it coke because i'm southern asf
We don't use no pepsi round here


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I fell asleep at two and woke up to pizza and cokes
> 
> Yes I call it coke because i'm southern asf
> We don't use no pepsi round here




I could take a blind test and couldn't tell the difference from either...

Besides that I'd take a coke over a pepsi


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I could take a blind test and couldn't tell the difference from either...
> 
> Besides that I'd take a coke over a pepsi


Pepsi to me has a distinct taste that coke dosen't, but I don't drink either. I drink generic sodas.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

That I can tell the difference too

Blah...

I have no idea what you guys have for generic down there.

Our's is crap.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> That I can tell the difference too
> 
> Blah...
> 
> ...


Sam's cola
Mountain Lightining
Dr. dazzle
etc etc


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Sam's cola
> Mountain Lightining
> Dr. dazzle
> etc etc




We just have generics that are tied to where we bought it like;

Wal-Mart's great value brand.
ExtraFoods PC brand,
and Co-Op Gold and such...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> We just have generics that are tied to where we bought it like;
> 
> Wal-Mart's great value brand.
> ExtraFoods PC brand,
> and Co-Op Gold and such...


What the hell is extrafoods and co-op gold????


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What the hell is extrafoods and co-op gold????



Canada yo....

I guess we just had to be different


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Canada yo....
> 
> I guess we just had to be different


We have walmart, target, and whole foods here


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2018)

We booted Target out







*Honestly they were crap here*

www.businessinsider.com: 5 Reasons Target Failed In Canada


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hey Okami! How're things?
> Also, everyone got chatty sometime between now and last night. I think I just read through 12 pages of Open Chat and generally have no clue what is going on


I was the center of a drama shit show. But it is my own fault for being stupid over a year ago. Things always come back to haunt you when they were that bad. But its all good. Thats why they created a "block user" icon. How was your trip?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm pissed right now. 
I'm gonna rant here about bullying.
So, at my school, i'm told that selling my body would be the only way I would ever earn any respect or money, either that or I should "slit my wrists to do everyone a favor" by the same girls. And apparently its MY FAULT because I defended myself! What the hell! I'm actually crying right now what the hell. Every single day i'm told that i'm ignorant and ugly and that no one will ever love me, and if I say one little thing back or tell them to shut up its MY fault? Oh my fucking god what the fuck. A few days ago I was asked by some ignorant asshole to suck him off, and I told him he was an ignorant fuckboy for saying that, and it was my fault. You know what was done about this? NOTHING. I got detention and he got off scot free because I said something back. I'm so fucking pissed off right now


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was the center of a drama shit show. But it is my own fault for being stupid over a year ago. Things always come back to haunt you when they were that bad. But its all good. Thats why they created a "block user" icon. How was your trip?


Ah, I gotya. I have no need for details, so if you say it's all good then it's all good.
The adventures today weren't bad actually! A complete strikeout on finding anything usable, but my dad wanted to go so it ended up being a pleasant trip anyways. I had forgotten how, ummm, south-Atlanta-y Fairburn is though


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

And this bs happens EVERY SINGLE DAY.
And people call me a psychopath and a pill popper because I need to go to therapy and take pills so I don't actually die. I WONDER WHY.


I'm done ranting now


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> And this bs happens EVERY SINGLE DAY.
> And people call me a psychopath and a pill popper because I need to go to therapy and take pills so I don't actually die. I WONDER WHY.
> 
> 
> I'm done ranting now


You ok?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You ok?


No honestly i'm fucking pissed at my stupid school district. It's like the damn hunger games out here.


KiaraTC said:


> I'm pissed right now.
> I'm gonna rant here about bullying.
> So, at my school, i'm told that selling my body would be the only way I would ever earn any respect or money, either that or I should "slit my wrists to do everyone a favor" by the same girls. And apparently its MY FAULT because I defended myself! What the hell! I'm actually crying right now what the hell. Every single day i'm told that i'm ignorant and ugly and that no one will ever love me, and if I say one little thing back or tell them to shut up its MY fault? Oh my fucking god what the fuck. A few days ago I was asked by some ignorant asshole to suck him off, and I told him he was an ignorant fuckboy for saying that, and it was my fault. You know what was done about this? NOTHING. I got detention and he got off scot free because I said something back. I'm so fucking pissed off right now


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm pissed right now.
> I'm gonna rant here about bullying.
> So, at my school, i'm told that selling my body would be the only way I would ever earn any respect or money, either that or I should "slit my wrists to do everyone a favor" by the same girls. And apparently its MY FAULT because I defended myself! What the hell! I'm actually crying right now what the hell. Every single day i'm told that i'm ignorant and ugly and that no one will ever love me, and if I say one little thing back or tell them to shut up its MY fault? Oh my fucking god what the fuck. A few days ago I was asked by some ignorant asshole to suck him off, and I told him he was an ignorant fuckboy for saying that, and it was my fault. You know what was done about this? NOTHING. I got detention and he got off scot free because I said something back. I'm so fucking pissed off right now


Shit girl! I am so sorry! I hate hearing about shit like this. Fuck those assholes and bitches! Never, and I mean NEVER, believe what people like that say!!! From what I have seen on here, you are a sweet girl, and talented, and fast!!! And to me, you are freaking pawsome!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> We booted Target out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That parrot is hilarious.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No honestly i'm fucking pissed at my stupid school district. It's like the damn hunger games out here.


You know that I like peoples comments just to let them know I read it. I dobt "like" what is going on.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

It's hard for me to deal with bullying now too, because people found out i'm in special ed, and found out I had a panic attack a few weeks ago. Now every time anyone says anything to me, they say "Careful, guys, she might hyperventalate and cry!"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That parrot is hilarious.


That IS funny!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It's hard for me to deal with bullying now too, because people found out i'm in special ed, and found out I had a panic attack a few weeks ago. Now every time anyone says anything to me, they say "Careful, guys, she might hyperventalate and cry!"


Dang girl. *hugs you* I am so sorry! Do your folks know this crap is going on?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Sam's cola
> Mountain Lightining
> Dr. dazzle
> etc etc


Big K(kroger brand)


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dang girl. *hugs you* I am so sorry! Do your folks know this crap is going on?


Yes, but they said they can't do shit about it.
Its an entropy...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It's hard for me to deal with bullying now too, because people found out i'm in special ed, and found out I had a panic attack a few weeks ago. Now every time anyone says anything to me, they say "Careful, guys, she might hyperventalate and cry!"


And please dont cry. That gives those fuckers power. But I know it hurts when people are so mean and cruel to you. I dealt with some bullying growing up. Looking back now, I take solace knowing that all those assholes are either flippin hamburgers or are fucked up on meth or crack.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes, but they said they can't do shit about it.
> Its an entropy...


Our son was being bullied. Had to pry it out of him. We knew something was wrong. Finally he told us, and bhutrflai basically went up there and raised bloody hell. The kid was removed from his class. We dont tolerate that shit. Your parents only option is to demand it stop or tell them that they will go to the superintendant or state level. They will change their minds about helping you.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm pissed right now.
> I'm gonna rant here about bullying.
> So, at my school, i'm told that selling my body would be the only way I would ever earn any respect or money, either that or I should "slit my wrists to do everyone a favor" by the same girls. And apparently its MY FAULT because I defended myself! What the hell! I'm actually crying right now what the hell. Every single day i'm told that i'm ignorant and ugly and that no one will ever love me, and if I say one little thing back or tell them to shut up its MY fault? Oh my fucking god what the fuck. A few days ago I was asked by some ignorant asshole to suck him off, and I told him he was an ignorant fuckboy for saying that, and it was my fault. You know what was done about this? NOTHING. I got detention and he got off scot free because I said something back. I'm so fucking pissed off right now



Oh no, that really sucks sweetie! You don't deserve to have guys telling you shit like that. I can't stand the immature bullying atmosphere of high schools in this country, it's terrible really. You just have to keep in mind your own sense of self worth and realize that you're a person worthy of respect, and even if other people won't (they often won't), you should know that you are a person worthy of respect and dignity.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh no, that really sucks sweetie! You don't deserve to have guys telling you shit like that. I can't stand the immature bullying atmosphere of high schools in this country, it's terrible really. You just have to keep in mind your own sense of self worth and realize that you're a person worthy of respect, and even if other people won't (they often won't), you should know that you are a person worthy of respect and dignity.


That's the TRUTH right there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes, but they said they can't do shit about it.
> Its an entropy...


Just know we Furries stick together and are here for you if you ever need to talk rant or have a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And please dont cry. That gives those fuckers power. But I know it hurts when people are so mean and cruel to you. I dealt with some bullying growing up. Looking back now, I take solace knowing that all those assholes are either flippin hamburgers or are fucked up on meth or crack.


Thats the only thought that brings my comfort. It feels like i'm in a battle between my own sense of whats right against my own self doubt. Its like the two are battling in my heart and head and each time I lose a little bit of myself... It gets hard to breathe sometimes because of it... Its fucked up what ten years of bullying has done to myself... I used to be a good person and now I just feel like an isolated husk of what I once was. Sometimes I feel like theres no hope for me, but my own mind has joined the battle. I'm pushing so hard to try and get rid of these thoughts of self doubt, but each time I take a step forward and try to help myself for the good, something bad happens and I completely lose myself again.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Our son was being bullied. Had to pry it out of him. We knew something was wrong. Finally he told us, and bhutrflai basically went up there and raised bloody hell. The kid was removed from his class. We dont tolerate that shit. Your parents only option is to demand it stop or tell them that they will go to the superintendant or state level. They will change their minds about helping you.


My dad and step mom would be the ones to care about this, but they can't do anything. My parents never married, and shortly after I was born, my mom turned against her religion and her love and went with the psychopath i'm forced to deal with known as a step dad. My step dad's parents were never around for him, so now he just lashes out at me and my little sister a lot. Once, he locked me in a room with nothing but a mattress and two sets of clothes. No bed frame, no nothing. My real dad can't do anything about this because my entire family is in a tight situation when it comes to money. Getting my help requires a lawyer, and a lawyer is a lot of cash. I'd get my mom to help me, but she is never home, and when she is, she's sleeping. She works third shift to support me, my sister, and a mooching step father.


BahgDaddy said:


> Oh no, that really sucks sweetie! You don't deserve to have guys telling you shit like that. I can't stand the immature bullying atmosphere of high schools in this country, it's terrible really. You just have to keep in mind your own sense of self worth and realize that you're a person worthy of respect, and even if other people won't (they often won't), you should know that you are a person worthy of respect and dignity.


Thank you.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It's hard for me to deal with bullying now too, because people found out i'm in special ed, and found out I had a panic attack a few weeks ago. Now every time anyone says anything to me, they say "Careful, guys, she might hyperventalate and cry!"


Hey girl! First off, nice to make your acquaintance! Band Geeks Unite!!

Second, high school sucks. It's all about people trying to bring others down to make themselves feel better. I got plenty of shit for being in the band, for not wearing the cool clothes, for just being me. And it messed me up for a long time. (And i am a very emotional cryer, so i feel ya.) 

But once your done there & you get out into the world, you won't ever have to think about or see those shitty people again. 

Keep your chin up, sweetie. This too shall pass. And high school does get a bit easier to cope with every year, btw. The shitty ones always find it easier to pick on newbies. You'll find your feet one day, and then you can just tell them to go to hell, flip your hair, and walk away. 

Gotta go find you a video real quick...brb.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hey girl! First off, nice to make your acquaintance! Band Geeks Unite!!
> 
> Second, high school sucks. It's all about people trying to bring others down to make themselves feel better. I got plenty of shit for being in the band, for not wearing the cool clothes, for just being me. And it messed me up for a long time. (And i am a very emotional cryer, so i feel ya.)
> 
> ...


I envy the day i'll be in marching band, and I aim to be the best bass clarinet! I want to show those bastards that i'm more than they say I am. I'll keep practicing until the day that they realise that maybe some people will crack under pressure. I try my hardest not to let it get to me.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 3, 2018)

Here you go my dear. Hope this helps ease your mind.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Here you go my dear. Hope this helps ease your mind.


Ooh an imagine dragons video, I love imagine dragons. I'll watch it! 

Edit: Oh I've heard this before!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

I like this video when i'm sad:


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I envy the day i'll be in marching band, and I aim to be the best bass clarinet! I want to show those bastards that i'm more than they say I am. I'll keep practicing until the day that they realise that maybe some people will crack under pressure. I try my hardest not to let it get to me.


It's so hard to keep everything in check, especially when other people are around. I still have lots of those moments. Teenage years are the hardest in my opinion. But thank the gods, it's a fairly short time. 

Believe in you. That's all that matters. No one else's opinion can affect you unless you let it. 

And like I said, they're just being shitty to make themselves feel better. 

I personally think you are pretty bad ass cause the clarinet is not an easy instrument.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ooh an imagine dragons video, I love imagine dragons. I'll watch it!
> 
> Edit: Oh I've heard this before!


My fave line is:

I am smiling from the stage while 
you are clapping in the nose bleeds!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I personally think you are pretty bad ass cause the clarinet is not an easy instrument.


Gotta do that pinky action alot 


bhutrflai said:


> Believe in you. That's all that matters. No one else's opinion can affect you unless you let it.
> 
> And like I said, they're just being shitty to make themselves feel better.


Thank you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Thats the only thought that brings my comfort. It feels like i'm in a battle between my own sense of whats right against my own self doubt. Its like the two are battling in my heart and head and each time I lose a little bit of myself... It gets hard to breathe sometimes because of it... Its fucked up what ten years of bullying has done to myself... I used to be a good person and now I just feel like an isolated husk of what I once was. Sometimes I feel like theres no hope for me, but my own mind has joined the battle. I'm pushing so hard to try and get rid of these thoughts of self doubt, but each time I take a step forward and try to help myself for the good, something bad happens and I completely lose myself again.
> 
> My dad and step mom would be the ones to care about this, but they can't do anything. My parents never married, and shortly after I was born, my mom turned against her religion and her love and went with the psychopath i'm forced to deal with known as a step dad. My step dad's parents were never around for him, so now he just lashes out at me and my little sister a lot. Once, he locked me in a room with nothing but a mattress and two sets of clothes. No bed frame, no nothing. My real dad can't do anything about this because my entire family is in a tight situation when it comes to money. Getting my help requires a lawyer, and a lawyer is a lot of cash. I'd get my mom to help me, but she is never home, and when she is, she's sleeping. She works third shift to support me, my sister, and a mooching step father.
> 
> Thank you.


Just remember! Before too long, tmyou will be done with all that crap. You will be an adult! Don't give up!! Don't ever give up! I gave up a few times in my life, and I regret it. But life and karma have their own plans for you. I would have never been with bhutrflai if I hadnt given up on the Marine Corp. I never would have had these two wonderful kids. I once almost gave up on life! But I had an epiphany that THERE WAS SOMETHING MORE FOR ME! I just had to go out there into the world AND LIVE! And I did. And now here I am! 20 something years later, HAPPY! I AM HAPPY. Times are still tough, money is still tight, worries abound, but I AM TRULY HAPPY WITH MY LIFE BECAUSE ME AND BHUTRFLAI ARE ONE HELLUVA TEAM!!!*hugs* dont ever give up!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

@KiaraTC ;

I was bullied badly in school. I can relate to you.

Kids can be very cruel. And it can be almost impossible to ignore what gets said.

Please remember that their behavior speaks only of them, and not of you.

It's really hard to look past it, but please do whatever you can to be the bigger person.

Bullies are cowards. Nothing but *COWARDS*.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Thats the only thought that brings my comfort. It feels like i'm in a battle between my own sense of whats right against my own self doubt. Its like the two are battling in my heart and head and each time I lose a little bit of myself... It gets hard to breathe sometimes because of it... Its fucked up what ten years of bullying has done to myself... I used to be a good person and now I just feel like an isolated husk of what I once was. Sometimes I feel like theres no hope for me, but my own mind has joined the battle. I'm pushing so hard to try and get rid of these thoughts of self doubt, but each time I take a step forward and try to help myself for the good, something bad happens and I completely lose myself again.
> 
> My dad and step mom would be the ones to care about this, but they can't do anything. My parents never married, and shortly after I was born, my mom turned against her religion and her love and went with the psychopath i'm forced to deal with known as a step dad. My step dad's parents were never around for him, so now he just lashes out at me and my little sister a lot. Once, he locked me in a room with nothing but a mattress and two sets of clothes. No bed frame, no nothing. My real dad can't do anything about this because my entire family is in a tight situation when it comes to money. Getting my help requires a lawyer, and a lawyer is a lot of cash. I'd get my mom to help me, but she is never home, and when she is, she's sleeping. She works third shift to support me, my sister, and a mooching step father.
> 
> Thank you.



I know what this is like and what it can do to a person, vicariously. My mom suffered bullying in school as a student, and worse, the at-home situation was, well, just use your imagination. Basically all the people who were supposed to take care of her abused her in many numerous manners. She never got any support from them and eventually ran away from home when she was 16. So I know very well what a bad home situation can do to a person. The only thing a person can do is strive for a better future. It can happen. It does happen. My mom managed to get rid of all the abuse and drama from her life. It absolutely can be done. 

And bullying basically does that to you - even though you know they're wrong, those words dig into your mind like knives and they can be really, really hard to get back out. You just have to keep in mind why these people bully.

Let's employ some psychology. Why do people bully? Because they're upset, depressed, angry, agitated, frustrated. Many of them probably have really bad at-home lives. They want to bring people down to their level, because when people around them feel bad, they feel _less bad _about their own situations. They may also feel very out of control with their lives. Someone like you is just an easy target so they can feel like they have some control over their lives. 

And you might not feel like you have too much control, as well, but you do. You can choose how those people impact you. You can choose to ignore them if, fundamentally, you know they're wrong when they say bad things about you, because they _are_ wrong.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just remember! Before too long, tmyou will be done with all that crap. You will be an adult! Don't give up!! Don't ever give up! I gave up a few times in my life, and I regret it. But life and karma have their own plans for you. I would have never been with bhutrflai if I hadnt given up on the Marine Corp. I never would have had these two wonderful kids. I once almost gave up on life! But I had an epiphany that THERE WAS SOMETHING MORE FOR ME! I just had to go out there into the world AND LIVE! And I did. And now here I am! 20 something years later, HAPPY! I AM HAPPY. Times are still tough, money is still tight, worries abound, but I AM TRULY HAPPY WITH MY LIFE BECAUSE ME AND BHUTRFLAI ARE ONE HELLUVA TEAM!!!*hugs* dont ever give up!





aloveablebunny said:


> @KiaraTC ;
> 
> I was bullied badly in school. I can relate to you.
> 
> ...


Everyone here is so god damn amazing <3
Thank you all for these kind words and encouragement! 
You're all so nice and understanding its truly amazing <3


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I know what this is like and what it can do to a person, vicariously. My mom suffered bullying in school as a student, and worse, the at-home situation was, well, just use your imagination. Basically all the people who were supposed to take care of her abused her in many numerous manners. She never got any support from them and eventually ran away from home when she was 16. So I know very well what a bad home situation can do to a person. The only thing a person can do is strive for a better future. It can happen. It does happen. My mom managed to get rid of all the abuse and drama from her life. It absolutely can be done.
> 
> And bullying basically does that to you - even though you know they're wrong, those words dig into your mind like knives and they can be really, really hard to get back out. You just have to keep in mind why these people bully.
> 
> ...


I know they're wrong





Can't wait until i'm twenty something and I walk into a McDonalds and see my childhood bullies working the registers
I just can't wait


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Everyone here is so god damn amazing <3
> Thank you all for these kind words and encouragement!
> You're all so nice and understanding its truly amazing <3


You are amongst kindred spirits here. Anytime you need a reprieve from things, you are welcome here to escape for a while!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I like this video when i'm sad:


That was powerful! Thank you for sharing!

They are wrong!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I like this video when i'm sad:


This is sad but also inspiration!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I know they're wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry if i've gotten quiet, i'm thinking about what i'm going to go to the principle with monday afternoon. If he won't help me, i'll go to the deputy. If he won't, i'll go to the highschool's principle. If they say the same things, i'm going to write a letter to the board of education.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Sorry if i've gotten quiet, i'm thinking about what i'm going to go to the principle with monday afternoon. If he won't help me, i'll go to the deputy. If he won't, i'll go to the highschool's principle. If they say the same things, i'm going to write a letter to the board of education.


Do it sweety! Sometimes in life only you can help yourself. And hopefully, someone does their fucking job and do what is right!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Sorry if i've gotten quiet, i'm thinking about what i'm going to go to the principle with monday afternoon. If he won't help me, i'll go to the deputy. If he won't, i'll go to the highschool's principle. If they say the same things, i'm going to write a letter to the board of education.



Yes, don't be afraid to seek help!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Sorry if i've gotten quiet, i'm thinking about what i'm going to go to the principle with monday afternoon. If he won't help me, i'll go to the deputy. If he won't, i'll go to the highschool's principle. If they say the same things, i'm going to write a letter to the board of education.


And to let you know, I was just about to write everything you just said.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Because if I don't do something now, I fear that someone will crack under all this. I'm going to try and stop this now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Because if I don't do something now, I fear that someone will crack under all this. I'm going to try and stop this now.


Dont crack. You will be fine.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 3, 2018)

Most schools nowadays have an anti-bullying campaign. How well they execute it can be hit or miss though. But that's why there is a chain of command. If you don't get a logical answer/resolution to this, then you go to whoever's boss. And their boss if needed. Use whichever parent you think will support you the most. Or even a trusted teacher (band director?). I know it's hard, but please don't be afraid to use your voice.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Most schools nowadays have an anti-bullying campaign. How well they execute it can be hit or miss though. But that's why there is a chain of command. If you don't get a logical answer/resolution to this, then you go to whoever's boss. And their boss if needed. Use whichever parent you think will support you the most. Or even a trusted teacher (band director?). I know it's hard, but please don't be afraid to use your voice.


My schools bullying campaign is showing us a video that just simplifys everything.
The videos consists of this:
*Insert outcast character here
*Instert bully who pushes books out of the characters hands
*Someone tells the bully thats not cool
*Bully stops
*yay

Yeah, everyones depressed, lets throw them all together and show them a video. That'll help everything!!!111!!1


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My schools bullying campaign is showing us a video that just simplifys everything.
> The videos consists of this:
> *Insert outcast character here
> *Instert bully who pushes books out of the characters hands
> ...


That same old shit. Made me smile to remember our version back in the day. Of course it was on a projection machine, and nowhere near digital like y'all have now.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> That same old shit. Made me smile to remember our version back in the day. Of course it was on a projection machine, and nowhere near digital like y'all have now.


They do the same with drugs


Why do I need to know you can huff spraypaint, that wasn't in my life plan... ever


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Why do I need to know you can huff spraypaint, that wasn't in my life plan... ever



HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dont crack. You will be fine.





KiaraTC said:


> My schools bullying campaign is showing us a video that just simplifys everything.
> The videos consists of this:
> *Insert outcast character here
> *Instert bully who pushes books out of the characters hands
> ...


I dealt with heavy depression growing up. I think the thingbthat really kept me going was my need and want for something more, and my eventual forgiveness of the ones that hurt and harmed me. Until I forgave them for what they did, I was a train wreck. Turned to drugs and partying. But that fateful day when I finally forgave them, that is the day I truly started living. And started not doing so many drugs. Then I fell in love with this girl, even thogi and here we are almost 20 years later, happy together!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dealt with heavy depression growing up. I think the thingbthat really kept me going was my need and want for something more, and my eventual forgiveness of the ones that hurt and harmed me. Until I forgave them for what they did, I was a train wreck. Turned to drugs and partying. But that fateful day when I finally forgave them, that is the day I truly started living. And started not doing so many drugs. Then I fell in love with this girl, even though I was chasing guys guy, and here we are almost 20 years later, happy together!


I try forgiving people but thats hard to do when i'm like:
"Hey i'm sorry for lashing out at you when you called me a bitch, are we gucchi?"
Them: *screach* NO YOU'RE WRONG YOUR A DUMB YOU SHOULD DIE
Me: K bai


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I try forgiving people but thats hard to do when i'm like:
> "Hey i'm sorry for lashing out at you when you called me a bitch, are we gucchi?"
> Them: *screach* NO YOU'RE WRONG YOUR A DUMB YOU SHOULD DIE
> Me: K bai


People are dumb. They compensate for it by being assholes.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> People are dumb. They compensate for it by being assholes.


True


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> True


And honestly, I think bullies are the way they are because their lives utterly suck too so they take it out on others. I pity them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 3, 2018)

Well my fuzzy friends, and scalies, imI gotta go to bed. Been a long day. So good night to you all, and to all a goodnight!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And honestly, I think bullies are the way they are because their lives utterly suck too so they take it out on others. I pity them.



I'd say that's more true with age. Elementary - High School you'll find bullies that are bullies just because of gossip or common bigoted ideas. If someone becomes and an adult and still bullies people, it becomes rather evident they haven't fully transitioned into the real world and have some outstanding responsibilities they still haven't fulfilled.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I'd say that's more true with age. Elementary - High School you'll find bullies that are bullies just because of gossip or common bigoted ideas. If someone becomes and an adult and still bullies people, it becomes rather evident they haven't fully transitioned into the real world and have some outstanding responsibilities they still haven't fulfilled.


Flies are pretty smart.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 4, 2018)

Well, a long day today & an even longer day tmrw means it's time for sleeps. Night night everyone! (And yeah, I guess this means I'm back too.)


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well my fuzzy friends, and scalies, imI gotta go to bed. Been a long day. So good night to you all, and to all a goodnight!




Rookie....

Night dude


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Sam's cola
> Mountain Lightining
> Dr. dazzle
> etc etc



That's odd, I also sorta like generic colas. There's one called 'Bubba', at Save-a-Lot that is both cheap, and tasty!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> They do the same with drugs
> 
> 
> Why do I need to know you can huff spraypaint, that wasn't in my life plan... ever



Sharpies are better.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sharpies are better.


In all honesty if someone offered me drugs I think I would try it and not like it


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

Frozen coke and whiskey.... BOI


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Gn, everyfur!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

When someone says I'm an alcoholic.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

AAAAA I DONT HAVE MY WIRELESS MOUSE I CANT DO ANYTHING DIGITAL I CAN ONLY SKETCH XC


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> AAAAA I DONT HAVE MY WIRELESS MOUSE I CANT DO ANYTHING DIGITAL I CAN ONLY SKETCH XC


Ex dee


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> AAAAA I DONT HAVE MY WIRELESS MOUSE I CANT DO ANYTHING DIGITAL I CAN ONLY SKETCH XC



It'll all be okay *pets the wolf fox thing*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It'll all be okay *pets the wolf fox thing*


Noo I’m a fennec! *pouts at people always assuming my species*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

Good Ol eagle rock is here to stay


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Noo I’m a fennec! *pouts at people always assuming my species*



Hard to tell from the icon. *pets the agitated fennec*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hard to tell from the icon. *pets the agitated fennec*


*you feel the forgiveness wash over you.*... *actually, that was just FURgiveness!! HAHAHA DED*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *you feel the forgiveness wash over you.*... *actually, that was just FURgiveness!! HAHAHA DED*



*is washed away* AAAAAHHHHH


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeahhhhhjjjhhhhh nahhhhhhhbyeahhhhhhh bahhhh


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

owo


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 4, 2018)

Looks like it was a busy night! 7am here, and my dog has decided it's time to go out, so good morning.  
On the soft drinks chat, I realise I haven't ranted about Irn Bru yet.  It outsells Coke in Scotland, but they've just changed the recipe to cut the sugar and introduce sweeteners, and you can't get the original any more.  People are distraught, there's been panic-buying, petitions and everything!  I've steered clear since they changed it.  I hate the taste of sweeteners and I need something else to accompany my fish n'chips now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Looks like it was a busy night! 7am here, and my dog has decided it's time to go out, so good morning.
> On the soft drinks chat, I realise I haven't ranted about Irn Bru yet.  It outsells Coke in Scotland, but they've just changed the recipe to cut the sugar and introduce sweeteners, and you can't get the original any more.  People are distraught, there's been panic-buying, petitions and everything!  I've steered clear since they changed it.  I hate the taste of sweeteners and I need something else to accompany my fish n'chips now.



There's some awesome sugar-sweetened sodas out here on the West Coast that can't be found elsewhere. It's pretty neat.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

The police just showed up.. Rip


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

hey guys... so i run a fairly active discord server, well its not as active as it used to be, but it has a lot of the old school FaF'ers on it, and we're looking for some fresh blood... anyone interested in joining


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> The police just showed up.. Rip


But what did you do  ?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> But what did you do  ?



furry head + banana hammock = police brutality


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hey guys... so i run a fairly active discord server, well its not as active as it used to be, but it has a lot of the old school FaF'ers on it, and we're looking for some fresh blood... anyone interested in joining



I'm an outspoken lefty liberal, but I don't cause drama or flame wars.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm an outspoken lefty liberal, but I don't cause drama or flame wars.



we've been going really strong for about a year and until the recent change in politics, pretty much drama free.. which is totally unheard of in the furry community, but we need to bring on some new furs if we're going to keep the bar going strong. so feel free to share that link


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> But what did you do  ?


Try an act as sober as I could and answer all there questions. luckily They took it and left, fuck I've never felt so fucking alive


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

annnnnd boobs!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> There's some awesome sugar-sweetened sodas out here on the West Coast that can't be found elsewhere. It's pretty neat.



Messing with Irn Bru feels almost sacrilegious though!  I only partake occasionally, but it's a way of life for many and excellent on a hangover due to the caffeine.  
I'm just hoping no-one messes with Tunnocks teacakes or caramel wafers - that would shatter my little world!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok I first time have read everything what I've missed, really sorry to hear @KiaraTC ,  I was also bullied in grade school a little bit, beacuse I wasn't interested in sport like other kids, I was interested military, history and I was playing video games, and I was very short in compare to others, I was one of the shortest in my class and I'm not the strongest person, Some persons (a part of this group were playing more than me but doesn't matter) were always calling me no-life, laughing that I'm weak and I'm loser beacuse I don't like football, sometimes even people that acted like "friends" treated me like that, I tried to ignore it but in the end I was falling in rage or started crying, and then they started to laugh from me and calling "rage kid", teachers weren't helping me beacuse they were telling me that they are right beacuse I live in virtual world, but in middle school it's better... So yeah... Sorry to hear.. I understand.. You can always PM me etc. If you need a talk...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm pissed right now.
> I'm gonna rant here about bullying.
> So, at my school, i'm told that selling my body would be the only way I would ever earn any respect or money, either that or I should "slit my wrists to do everyone a favor" by the same girls. And apparently its MY FAULT because I defended myself! What the hell! I'm actually crying right now what the hell. Every single day i'm told that i'm ignorant and ugly and that no one will ever love me, and if I say one little thing back or tell them to shut up its MY fault? Oh my fucking god what the fuck. A few days ago I was asked by some ignorant asshole to suck him off, and I told him he was an ignorant fuckboy for saying that, and it was my fault. You know what was done about this? NOTHING. I got detention and he got off scot free because I said something back. I'm so fucking pissed off right now


School can be utter shit.  Don’t let them get you down. Never actually say this to them (it won’t help right now), but they are doing this out of jealousy and/or insecurity.  Some of them will tell you this in about 10 years.  You are wonderful.  Never ever forget that.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> They do the same with drugs
> 
> 
> Why do I need to know you can huff spraypaint, that wasn't in my life plan... ever


Literal LOL!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Messing with Irn Bru feels almost sacrilegious though!  I only partake occasionally, but it's a way of life for many and excellent on a hangover due to the caffeine.
> I'm just hoping no-one messes with Tunnocks teacakes or caramel wafers - that would shatter my little world!


You’re possibly the most Scottish Scot ever 

(Tunnocks Caramel Wafers FTW!!)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm pissed right now.
> I'm gonna rant here about bullying.
> So, at my school, i'm told that selling my body would be the only way I would ever earn any respect or money, either that or I should "slit my wrists to do everyone a favor" by the same girls. And apparently its MY FAULT because I defended myself! What the hell! I'm actually crying right now what the hell. Every single day i'm told that i'm ignorant and ugly and that no one will ever love me, and if I say one little thing back or tell them to shut up its MY fault? Oh my fucking god what the fuck. A few days ago I was asked by some ignorant asshole to suck him off, and I told him he was an ignorant fuckboy for saying that, and it was my fault. You know what was done about this? NOTHING. I got detention and he got off scot free because I said something back. I'm so fucking pissed off right now



I've been treated like shit in school by schoolmates and teachers alike for years, not able to catch my breath. Weekends and summer vacations were my favorite periods while growing up. For too long I wished harm upon them, wanting to see them suffer for all the things they've done to me. But this only made it worse, and as time went on I realized they don't matter. Once I was done with school, I'd never see them again for the rest of my life. And that's true - they're all gone now. I don't care where, I don't care if they're doing good or bad. I can't remember their names or faces. They are nothing now.

Anyway, there's this part from one of my favorite songs which I can strongly relate to. Maybe it might help you as well:

_"And what matters ain't the "who's baddest" but the ones who stop you falling from your ladder"_

Take care.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You’re possibly the most Scottish Scot ever
> 
> (Tunnocks Caramel Wafers FTW!!)



I'm not even all that Scottish, I was born here but have English parents and a very West-Country surname.  But Tunnocks are a thing of joy.  I have to hold the wafers up to my nose and inhale their unique papery caramel scent for a moment before I open them, it's like a ritual!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm not even all that Scottish, I was born here but have English parents and a very West-Country surname.  But Tunnocks are a thing of joy.  I have to hold the wafers up to my nose and inhale their unique papery caramel scent for a moment before I open them, it's like a ritual!


They are the King, Queen, and ArchDuke of biscuits IMO.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 4, 2018)

Ha!  I wasn't making it up about people panic-buying the old recipe Irn Bru.  I just looked at facebook, where I saw a post from a friend who'd found a supermarket with older stock and filled his trolley with 40 litres of the stuff this morning.  He's not letting on about where it was either!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok I first time have read everything what I've missed, really sorry to hear @KiaraTC ,  I was also bullied in grade school a little bit, beacuse I wasn't interested in sport like other kids, I was interested military, history and I was playing video games, and I was very short in compare to others, I was one of the shortest in my class and I'm not the strongest person, Some persons (a part of this group were playing more than me but doesn't matter) were always calling me no-life, laughing that I'm weak and I'm loser beacuse I don't like football, sometimes even people that acted like "friends" treated me like that, I tried to ignore it but in the end I was falling in rage or started crying, and then they started to laugh from me and calling "rage kid", teachers weren't helping me beacuse they were telling me that they are right beacuse I live in virtual world, but in middle school it's better... So yeah... Sorry to hear.. I understand.. You can always PM me etc. If you need a talk...


Thank god i'm almost out of middle school though


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Thank god i'm almost out of middle school though


*hugs* and let's hope that you will meet better people in high school


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*applies emergency snoot ointment*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Morning everyfur.

So I just skipped 12 pages...anything good I missed cause lazy...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning everyfur.
> 
> So I just skipped 12 pages...anything good I missed cause lazy...


Good morning Mud! I just did the same thing!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning everyfur.
> 
> So I just skipped 12 pages...anything good I missed cause lazy...


Good morning Mudman.  I can’t remember 12 pages back, but there was a snowball fight amongst other things.  Also @KiaraTC proved to us all again how utterly awesome she is.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning everyfur.
> 
> So I just skipped 12 pages...anything good I missed cause lazy...





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Mud! I just did the same thing!


at least we all missed stuff


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

*shuffles up to Okami*

*offers hug*

?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Good morning Furries! AWOOOOOO! Hope the Patriots get their asses handed to them(unless my squares hit)!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries! AWOOOOOO! Hope the Patriots get their asses handed to them(unless my squares hit)!


Oh, is there a sporting event of some kind on?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *shuffles up to Okami*
> 
> *offers hug*
> 
> ?


*hugs the monkey* Good morning Paws!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh, is there a sporting event of some kind on?


Football NFL Championship.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> at least we all missed stuff


Morning Rye!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Thank god i'm almost out of middle school though


Good morning! Hope you slept well!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hugs the monkey* Good morning Paws!


*grins*

Good morning


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries! AWOOOOOO! Hope the Patriots get their asses handed to them(unless my squares hit)!


morning!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

I love taking my dogs out when its raining.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Football NFL Championship.


Oh, yeah. I like sportsball


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning! Hope you slept well!


I did :3
I'm eating cereal rn


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Good morning Mudman.  I can’t remember 12 pages back, but there was a snowball fight amongst other things.  Also @KiaraTC proved to us all again how utterly awesome she is.



She’s pretty dam at doing that.



Rystren said:


> at least we all missed stuff



Don’t worry, I miss stuff all the time.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 4, 2018)

Man, and I thought I was lazy waking up at 12, but all you at 15:00? Tut, tut.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love taking my dogs out when its raining.


There was a trick to getting my little buddy out in the rain.  He’d stand in the doorway of our building refusing to budge.  I’d have to pretend we weren’t going out after all to get him to relax then quickly turn around and out the door before he realised we’d done the full 360


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Man, and I thought I was lazy waking up at 12, but all you at 15:00? Tut, tut.



Nah, I’ve been up since 0700 local.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries! AWOOOOOO! Hope the Patriots get their asses handed to them(unless my squares hit)!


I'm still so depressed from last year that I'm not even going to bother with the game today. I mean I want the Pats to lose and all, but I just can't care any more than that. A year later and it still hurts


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I'm still so depressed from last year that I'm not even going to bother with the game today. I mean I want the Pats to lose and all, but I just can't care any more than that. A year later and it still hurts



Just watch it for the commercials.  Besides, after what was said last week I could care less about the game anymore.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh, is there a sporting event of some kind on?


My friend puts on one great party. Lots of food lots of drink lots of people. This is the 12th year.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I did :3
> I'm eating cereal rn


What kind of cereal? I love cereal!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Just watch it for the commercials.  Besides, after what was said last week I could care less about the game anymore.


Eh, maybe but I doubt I'll even do that. What was said last week though? I must've missed something.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What kind of cereal? I love cereal!


Suprisingly enough, name brand coco puffs
I never get to eat name brand! 
Also i'm incredibly happy right now


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My friend puts on one great party. Lots of food lots of drink lots of people. This is the 12th year.


That’s ace.  I hope he invites all the neighbours though


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I'm still so depressed from last year that I'm not even going to bother with the game today. I mean I want the Pats to lose and all, but I just can't care any more than that. A year later and it still hurts


The only Super Bowl I almost cried watching. Me and bhutrflai had gone out for a smoke when Atlanta was winning, then we heard a bunch of screaming. Went back in, and you know the rest. Sad as fuck#


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That’s ace.  I hope he invites all the neighbours though


He does! And about fifty friends!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Suprisingly enough, name brand coco puffs
> I never get to eat name brand!
> Also i'm incredibly happy right now


Cocoa Puffs rock! And I am happy you are happy!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

​


KiaraTC said:


> Suprisingly enough, name brand coco puffs
> I never get to eat name brand!
> Also i'm incredibly happy right now


Glad to hear that you're happy ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> ​
> Glad to hear that you're happy ^^


Good morning little Polish cat!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Eh, maybe but I doubt I'll even do that. What was said last week though? I must've missed something.



Joe Montana was being interviewed and was asked about the game being rigged.  He responded by asking if Wrestling was real, plus the Panthers QB being fired a few weeks back over the Twitter apologizing because he was ordered to throw the game.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning little Polish cat!


Good afternoon


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cocoa Puffs rock! And I am happy you are happy!


I had a nice convorsation with my crush for a few hours 


Black Burn said:


> ​
> Glad to hear that you're happy ^^


Hai BlackBurn!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Joe Montana was being interviewed and was asked about the game being rigged.  He responded by asking if Wrestling was real, plus the Panthers QB being fired a few weeks back over the Twitter apologizing because he was ordered to throw the game.


Wtf?! Really? But Joe has more rings than anybody! Love that commercial with him, Bo Jackson, Doug Flutty, and someone else. Funny as fuck when he was like, Thats some accomplishment fellas, as he clinks his rings together.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I had a nice convorsation with my crush for a few hours
> 
> Hai BlackBurn!



Sweet, hope it works for you two.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I had a nice convorsation with my crush for a few hours
> 
> Hai BlackBurn!


Pawsome!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Sweet, hope it works for you two.


Me too!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The only Super Bowl I almost cried watching. Me and bhutrflai had gone out for a smoke when Atlanta was winning, then we heard a bunch of screaming. Went back in, and you know the rest. Sad as fuck#


I still cry thinking about it. I cry manly tears because we're talking about FOOTBAW, of course, but I cry anyways. Falcons are always gonna Falcon 




Mudman2001 said:


> Joe Montana was being interviewed and was asked about the game being rigged.  He responded by asking if Wrestling was real, plus the Panthers QB being fired a few weeks back over the Twitter apologizing because he was ordered to throw the game.


Huh. Hadn't heard any of that, but I wouldn't put it out of the question #corporateconspiracy


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I had a nice convorsation with my crush for a few hours
> 
> Hai BlackBurn!


Great, and hai Kiara


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf?! Really? But Joe has more rings than anybody! Love that commercial with him, Bo Jackson, Doug Flutty, and someone else. Funny as fuck when he was like, Thats some accomplishment fellas, as he clinks his rings together.



Blew my mind when I was told by the Area Asst on Monday.  She’s a Hugh football fanatic.  Hell, I grew up watching him and Rice in the late 80’s as a kid.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

may have already missed this, but how is everyfur


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Well, breakfast is done for me.  I need to go order for work so I have the day free.  Later


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> may have already missed this, but how is everyfur


Great! Howl are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well, breakfast is done for me.  I need to go order for work so I have the day free.  Later


Bye Mudman!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Sweet, hope it works for you two.


I really hope too


Black Burn said:


> Great, and hai Kiara


:3


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome!!!


Yep!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Howl are you?


I'm pretty good


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I'm pretty good


World Champion Snootplanter!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> World Champion Snootplanter!!


:0
i have achieved something!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> :0
> i have achieved something!


Yep! And you get TWO goldstars!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> :0
> i have achieved something!


And if we ever have Olympic Snootplanting you will be a shoein for the Gold Medal!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And if we ever have Olympic Snootplanting you will be a shoein for the Gold Medal!


I'd do my best! lol

especially considering the events that occur during an improper snootplant


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 4, 2018)

How do you do it without undue wear and tear to the snoot?  Something to do with the floating abilities, perhaps?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey Massan!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> How do you do it without undue wear and tear to the snoot?  Something to do with the floating abilities, perhaps?


Anti gravity fur maybe?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh ffs my sisters are fighting again and every time I try to help I get yelled at so i'm just gonna sit here turning up my music


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> How do you do it without undue wear and tear to the snoot?  Something to do with the floating abilities, perhaps?


I just made sure to practice to avoid this.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh ffs my sisters are fighting again and every time I try to help I get yelled at so i'm just gonna sit here turning up my music


They just don't want this help apparently...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Massan!


 Hi there.  Having a very quiet afternoon keeping my wife company while she goes through some paperwork.  Also trying to coax the dog out of the nook he's hiding in.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> They just don't want this help apparently...


What?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What?


Wait.... You get yelled by sisters or somebody else?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wait.... You get yelled by sisters or somebody else?


My sisters are seven, if they try to mess with me they end up in the floor

I get yelled at because I talk loud while trying to help -_-


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My sisters are seven, if they try to mess with me they end up in the floor
> 
> I get yelled at because I talk loud while trying to help -_-


brilliant..


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My sisters are seven, if they try to mess with me they end up in the floor
> 
> I get yelled at because I talk loud while trying to help -_-


...... I'm stupid... *hides in a bunker*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Heya. G'mornin, everfur. (Or good afternoon, if we're in different time zones.)


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> ...... I'm stupid... *hides in a bunker*


Oh, no, not _that _bunker. *shivers*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> ...... I'm stupid... *hides in a bunker*


*appears in bunker*
I am teh best bee >


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My sisters are seven, if they try to mess with me they end up in the floor
> 
> I get yelled at because I talk loud while trying to help -_-


This reminds me of the one fistfight I got into with my sister. My older brother just sat on the couch watching tv while me and my sister duked it out. She threw a jab and totally busted my nose. Bloid went pouring. My brother never said a word. It was terrible at the time, we were 13 or 14, but now we laugh about. Dont mess with my two sisters, they WILL fuck you up.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*closes drawers* OwO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Heya. G'mornin, everfur. (Or good afternoon, if we're in different time zones.)


Morning Majesty!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Heya. G'mornin, everfur. (Or good afternoon, if we're in different time zones.)


Oh the hyena has shown up


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Morning Majesty!


Hey, Okami! What's up?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh the hyena has shown up


You bet I have!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hey, Okami! What's up?


My wife is baking strawberry lemonade cupcakes and peanut butter cookies for the Super Bowl party we are going to in a few hours. The house smells like a bakery! Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> You bet I have!


*pounces on hyena*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh the hyena has shown up


A sassy hyena!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi 
Nice! I just had pancakes, and now I'mma just chill until I gotta do dishes.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

@Black Burn 
Rah! *falls over.* why do you keep pouncing on me!? Aggghhhh!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @Black Burn
> Rah! *falls over.* why do you keep pouncing on me!? Aggghhhh!!


Beaxuse pouncing on you is fun :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @Black Burn
> Rah! *falls over.* why do you keep pouncing on me!? Aggghhhh!!


They always said that those who pick on you like you.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm seriously debating to change my character up a bit, anyone wanna offer their opinions?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Beaxuse pouncing on you is fun :3


*sigh.* fine.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm seriously debating to change my character up a bit, anyone wanna offer their opinions?


If you wanna do it, go for it!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *sigh.* fine.


Ohh it annoys you?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ohh it annoys you?


Meh. *yawns.*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm seriously debating to change my character up a bit, anyone wanna offer their opinions?


I think the one you have is great! Cute af!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think the one you have is great! Cute af!


I mean like the fur patterns on the tail and face and the hair color


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I mean like the fur patterns on the tail and face and the hair color


I havent seen your full body sona.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Meh. *yawns.*


*noms left ear*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Good Morning My Sweet bhutrflai!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I havent seen your full body sona.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 27385


Cool! Looks fine to me. But change is good sometimes so if you want to, do it!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *noms left ear*


*sneezes.*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This reminds me of the one fistfight I got into with my sister. My older brother just sat on the couch watching tv while me and my sister duked it out. She threw a jab and totally busted my nose. Bloid went pouring. My brother never said a word. It was terrible at the time, we were 13 or 14, but now we laugh about. Dont mess with my two sisters, they WILL fuck you up.


I’m so glad I only have brothers now


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *sneezes.*


*jumps of her, makes some snowballs and throws at her*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cool! Looks fine to me. But change is good sometimes so if you want to, do it!


Yeah


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’m so glad I only have brothers now


Same.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good Morning My Sweet bhutrflai!


Good morning, my Love!!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They always said that those who pick on you like you.


You sure as hell pick on me!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’m so glad I only have brothers now


Me and my brother have never fought. Argued, but never threw a punch. But he almost messed up once getting in my wifes face. He was drunk af, and loves being a jerk when drunk AND high.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *jumps of her, makes some snowballs and throws at her*


Ragh! What!? *leaps to my paws.* what in-- oh. *sees Black and Burn.* You want a rematch? *grins.*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Good morning, my Love!!
> 
> 
> You sure as hell pick on me!


You know I LOVE YOU!!! Picking on you brings me joy!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 27385


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Fucks sakes

My purse was covering the B on my bass clarinet hoodie -_-



I can assure you all I don't play ass clarinet.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Fucks sakes
> 
> My purse was covering the B on my bass clarinet hoodie -_-
> 
> ...


Lmao!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Ragh! What!? *leaps to my paws.* what in-- oh. *sees Black and Burn.* You want a rematch? *grins.*


Mmmmayybeee.... *throws another snowball*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi @Black Burn @KiaraTC @bhutrflai 
If we have another snowball fight. We should have teams.
if you wanna play, that is.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lmao!!


Half of my music are copies, so some of my music says Ass Clarinet and everyone on bassline thinks its so funny


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and my brother have never fought. Argued, but never threw a punch. But he almost messed up once getting in my wifes face. He was drunk af, and loves being a jerk when drunk AND high.


Oh that sucks.  I’ve only ever had one serious fight with each, but not over anything like that.

We made up BTW.  Families eh?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi @Black Burn @KiaraTC @bhutrflai
> If we have another snowball fight. We should have teams.
> if you wanna play, that is.


I'll play!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Mmmmayybeee.... *throws another snowball*


*growls and grabs a handful of snow.* I'll teach you!! *leaps at Burn.*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi @Black Burn @KiaraTC @bhutrflai
> If we have another snowball fight. We should have teams.
> if you wanna play, that is.


Couples against couples?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Fucks sakes
> 
> My purse was covering the B on my bass clarinet hoodie -_-
> 
> ...


It appears your purse thinks otherwise


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know I LOVE YOU!!! Picking on you brings me joy!!!


You're twisted!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh that sucks.  I’ve only ever had one serious fight with each, but not over anything like that.
> 
> We made up BTW.  Families eh?


It was nothing. Bhutrflai dont really like him because he IS an ass. We ended up taking his keys and he slept in his truck.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Hum. How about Me, Kiara, and Okami. Vrs- Black Burn, Bhuterflai, and @backpawscratcher


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 4, 2018)

I can't play. *sadface* Too many treats to make, in a very short amount of time. 


Procrastination.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hum. How about Me, Kiara, and Okami. Vrs- Black Burn, Bhuterflai, and @backpawscratcher


Sound ok?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I can't play. *sadface* Too many treats to make, in a very short amount of time.
> 
> 
> Procrastination.



Oh, ok.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hum. How about Me, Kiara, and Okami. Vrs- Black Burn, Bhuterflai, and @backpawscratcher


*swings high up into tree*

Nooooooooooo.......


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *growls and grabs a handful of snow.* I'll teach you!! *leaps at Burn.*


Oh noo *tries to run away but falls over on ice*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Same teams, but maybe Black and Burn can be two separate entities, so the teams are relatively fair.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

FIGHT BEGIN


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*leaps on top of Black and shoves snow in his face.*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh no i'm a bit late to this ;-;


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 4, 2018)

Y'all have fun with that. Please don't pounce too hard on Okami, he has a bad back.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

((Gotta do dishes, I'll be back in 10-15 minutes.))


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh no i'm a bit late to this ;-;


Edit: this is in reference to the couples comment. 

He gets carried away sometimes.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Same teams, but maybe Black and Burn can be two separate entities, so the teams are relatively fair.


But Burn as you should notice, has very unstable and impulsive character... And Black is cold... and doesn't become close to anyone so he can betray in every moment...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

*throws snowballs in every direction*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> ((Gotta do dishes, I'll be back in 10-15 minutes.))



Come do dishes at my place next?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

*Dosen't know what to do so hides behind a tree*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 4, 2018)

American television officially sucks. One fourty minute show and two ads, one of which cropped half the screen. I don't know how you put up with it.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *leaps on top of Black and shoves snow in his face.*


Aarghhh *grumbles and tries to leap on paws, but hyena is heavier than him*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Dosen't know what to do so hides behind a tree*


Just pick up that white cold stuff make into a ball and hit somebody with.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm like three inches tall, i'm a freaking bee

*Puts snow in blackburns ear*


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi there


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> American television officially sucks. One fourty minute show and two ads, one of which cropped half the screen. I don't know how you put up with it.


Hey Mr Fox!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi there


Hey Foxes!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Okami!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Edit: this is in reference to the couples comment.
> 
> He gets carried away sometimes.


But aren't you two the only couple on right now?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Mr Fox!


No solicitors.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Okami!


About to show my wife your video!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> No solicitors.


Im not selling anything!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> But aren't you two the only couple on right now?


Yep!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm like three inches tall, i'm a freaking bee
> 
> *Puts snow in blackburns ear*


AAARRRRGHHHH *shakes his head*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep!


Then how could it be couple vs couple?
Theres no other couple...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> AAARRRRGHHHH *shakes his head*


Haha! You got snow in your ear!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im not selling anything!


Only your soul! :V



Spoiler



To the fandom.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Then how could it be couple vs couple?
> Theres no other couple...


True.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> AAARRRRGHHHH *shakes his head*


Muahhahahah!
*Runs*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> True.


Unless you're suggesting something else that I don't approve of


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Muahhahahah!
> *Runs*


*finally the snow falls from his hear* COME BACK HERE *Chases Kiara*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *finally the snow falls from his hear* COME BACK HERE *Chases Kiara*


*Giggles* I can run a five minuet mile, don't try XD
*Runs away while kicking snow at blackburns feet*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Giggles* I can run a five minuet mile, don't try XD
> *Runs away while kicking snow at blackburns feet*


*ignores snow and speeds up*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Unless you're suggesting something else that I don't approve of


No way Jose!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *ignores snow and speeds up*


*trips over @Okami_No_Heishi *
>:I dammit


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No way Jose!


Good


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *trips over @Okami_No_Heishi *
> >:I dammit


You found my hiding spot!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr.Fox said:


> Only your soul! :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *trips over @Okami_No_Heishi *
> >:I dammit


*trips over Okami and pounces on Kiara*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *trips over Okami and pounces on Kiara*


Kya! Nuh!
*Bites down on BlackBurn's tail and dosen't let go*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Well silly Furries, I gotta go feed this bhutrflai and start getting things ready. So until later, have fun!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*leaps out of bush and dunks Black's head into the snow.* 
((Imma just call you Black as a short form, k?))


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well silly Furries, I gotta go feed this bhutrflai and start getting things ready. So until later, have fun!


(Ok! Bye Okami!)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *leaps out of bush and dunks Black's head into the snow.*
> ((Imma just call you Black as a short form, k?))


(k)



KiaraTC said:


> Kya! Nuh!
> *Bites down on BlackBurn's tail and dosen't let go*


*inhales and sighs*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *leaps out of bush and dunks Black's head into the snow.*
> ((Imma just call you Black as a short form, k?))


*still dosen't let go of BlackBurn's tail, but laughs at his misfortune*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well silly Furries, I gotta go feed this bhutrflai and start getting things ready. So until later, have fun!


Bye


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok I surrender, you won


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok I surrender, you won


*lets go and burys BlackBurn in snow*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *lets go and burys BlackBurn in snow*


*shakes off the snow*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

*peers down from branches*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *shakes off the snow*


*Laughs*


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About to show my wife your video!


yes? and what does she said?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*laughs* no ok really, I can't win with you two


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *laughs* no ok really, I can't win with you two



*grins.* What did you expect? *looks at Kiara.* We're a force to be reckoned with, haha.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Morning @Majesty Sidus, how ya been?

Looks like I missed meeting the (in)famous @bhutrflai...you and Okami have fun this afternoon


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning @Majesty Sidus, how ya been?
> 
> Looks like I missed meeting the (in)famous @bhutrflai...you and Okami have fun this afternoon



Pretty good, how about you?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*splits into two cats*
Black and Burn: BUT WE CAN
*takes a bath full of snow and pours everything at @KiaraTC  and @Majesty Sidus *
*They run away laughing*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *splits into two cats*
> Black and Burn: BUT WE CAN
> *takes a bath full of snow and pours everything at @KiaraTC  and @Majesty Sidus *
> *They run away laughing*



AGH!!! *gets buried under snow.*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *splits into two cats*
> Black and Burn: BUT WE CAN
> *takes a bath full of snow and pours everything at @KiaraTC  and @Majesty Sidus *
> *They run away laughing*


*collapses with the snow*
>_< Noooo


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Pretty good, how about you?


Alright, what little work I had is done.  Just have to start house chores.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Alright, what little work I had is done.  Just have to start house chores.


Same.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *collapses with the snow*
> >_< Noooo


*Majesty bursts out of the snow pile, roaring. She looks around, and sees Kiara, buried under the snow, and goes to help.* Dang it....


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Majesty bursts out of the snow pile, roaring. She looks around, and sees Kiara, buried under the snow, and goes to help.* Dang it....


((Yep, I switched to third person view.))


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*returns as one cat and helps to get out Kiara* Ok It wasn't my best idea... certainly not the worst...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Majesty bursts out of the snow pile, roaring. She looks around, and sees Kiara, buried under the snow, and goes to help.* Dang it....


*shivers under the snow*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *returns as one cat and helps to get out Kiara* Ok It wasn't my best idea... certainly not the worst...


*freezes*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *returns as one cat and helps to get out Kiara* Ok It wasn't my best idea... certainly not the worst...


*Majesty rolls her eyes with a grin, and pushes Black Burn over playfully.* _Riight... _*Majesty digs Kiara out.* Hahahaha, you ok?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *freezes*


"Woah, you good?"


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*Gives her his own jacket and puts her on his back* I'll take her to my bunker, it's warm


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

*brings hot chocolate out to @Black Burn @KiaraTC and @Majesty Sidus*

I have to go, see y'all


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*Majesty nods and follows beside him.* "So... you have any cookies left?"


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Gives her his own jacket and puts her on his back* I'll take her to my bunker, it's warm





Majesty Sidus said:


> "Woah, you good?"


th-th-thank-k-ks...
*Ears turn blue*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *brings hot chocolate out to @Black Burn @KiaraTC and @Majesty Sidus*
> 
> I have to go, see y'all



*Carries the hot chocolate.* ((ok, bye!))


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> th-th-thank-k-ks...
> *Ears turn blue*


*Majesty gives Kiara her hot chocolate.* "Here, this' ll make ya feel a bit better."


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *brings hot chocolate out to @Black Burn @KiaraTC and @Majesty Sidus*
> 
> I have to go, see y'all


Thanks but I actually carry Kiara



Majesty Sidus said:


> *Majesty nods and follows beside him.* "So... you have any cookies left?"


Yes


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*Majesty pumps her fist in the air,* "I'll carry your hot chocolate 'till we get there."


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Majesty gives Kiara her hot chocolate.* "Here, this' ll make ya feel a bit better."


*drinks it and my tail and ears begin to melt*
Thank you


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*Opens the hatchet and gets in, puts Kiara next to fireplace*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*Majesty leans against the wall and stares at the fire. She puts Black Burn's hot chocolate on a coffee table next to him.*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *Opens the hatchet and gets in, puts Kiara next to fireplace*


*ice and snow melt off my fur*
Yay i'm free!
*shivers*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *ice and snow melt off my fur*
> Yay i'm free!
> *shivers*


*covers her with a blanket*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *covers her with a blanket*


*ears twitch* 
Its soo warm in here ^-^


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *ears twitch*
> Its soo warm in here ^-^


Beacuse it's residential-defence bunker


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*Majesty's cyan eyes glimmer orange in the fire light, and she appears deep in thought. Majesty takes a sip of her hot chocolate.*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Beacuse it's residential-defence bunker


That sounds fancy...
*stares into her mug of hot choclate, and traces the brim with her finger*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*Majesty stretches and puts down her hot chocolate, "I'll be outside." She walks out of the bunker.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Majesty stretches and puts down her hot chocolate, "I'll be outside." She walks out of the bunker.*


So you don't want the cookies? Ok..


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

*ears perk up and antenna twitch*
*Stands up and places blanket and coat to the side*
*turns around and trys to dry her wings by the fire*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*Majesty hears the word 'cookies' and runs back in. "I'VE CHANGED MY MIND!"*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Yay, I'm missing things again.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

*Stares into the mug of her hot chocolate and watches as one by one, the marshmallows turn into nothing*
"I'll take one."


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Majesty hears the word 'cookies' and runs back in. "I'VE CHANGED MY MIND!"*


*opens the doors to the roo...* wait those aren't the right cookies, *closes the door and opens the next door* ok here you have room full of cookies


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

*Ears perk up again, and my tail twitches*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*Majesty leaps into the cookie room.* "I can grab you one!" Majesty grabs a chocolate chip cookie and comes out with it."Here ya go." She gives it to Kiara.*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

... totally not awake... *Panda yawn*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ... totally not awake... *Panda yawn*



*covers mouth with paw*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *covers mouth with paw*


*covers eyes from behind*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Majesty leaps into the cookie room.* "I can grab you one!" Majesty grabs a chocolate chip cookie and comes out with it."Here ya go." She gives it to Kiara.*


*Eats the whole thing in five seconds. A smile appears on her distracted face*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*Majesty runs back into the cookie room.*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

*falls asleep in the snow*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *covers eyes from behind*



*gasp*

Who turned off the lights !


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

*Walks to the cookie room, and trips*
"My legs are asleep!"
*I begin to kick my legs violently until they stop being numb, then procedes to eat more cookies*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*Wolfs down cookes by the pawful.* "Omnomnomnom,"


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *gasp*
> 
> Who turned off the lights !


dont worry about it


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

*Shoves whole cookies in my mouth*
*Has crumbs all over my fur*
"Mmph! These are delithith!*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

((Gtg, be back whenever.))


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> ((Gtg, be back whenever.))


(Aww bye ;-: )


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> ((Gtg, be back whenever.))



Bye miss hyena!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> ((Gtg, be back whenever.))


(bye)


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

*Falls asleep on the floor in frount of the fire*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Falls asleep on the floor in frount of the fire*


*covers her with a blanket and pats her head*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *covers her with a blanket and pats her head*


*snuggles up just like a kitten*
*ears are no longer perked up*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

*does a roll*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *does a roll*



Watch out for the stairs!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Watch out for the stairs!


*rolls over stairs*

*gently floats down to lower level*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *rolls over stairs*
> 
> *gently floats down to lower level*



I always knew this house was haunted!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

OwO morning furries.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> OwO morning furries.


Good afternoon!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> OwO morning furries.



Morning BahgDaddy 

*waves*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> OwO morning furries.


morning


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I always knew this house was haunted!


not haunted. fluffy


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> OwO morning furries.


Good evening!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuuuuuck, tommorow is the end of winter holidays, ehhh school again...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Fuuuuuck, tommorow is the end of winter holidays, ehhh school again...


Tomorrow I have school too...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Tomorrow I have school too...


*hugs*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs*


I ride my bus with my crush
I hope he sits behind me tomorrow morning... And I hope he sits next to me again in the afternoon...


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

Awww xP


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I ride my bus with my crush
> I hope he sits behind me tomorrow morning... And I hope he sits next to me again in the afternoon...


So I also hope that it will happen to you :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Fuuuuuck, tommorow is the end of winter holidays, ehhh school again...



Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Enjoy it while you can!


I do as much as I can


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Enjoy it while you can!


No shit! Because adulthood is a much different ballgame! In this game of life, your score really does count!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

This moment when I look at one mod to RimWorld and I notice that it adds this.... OPA I must investigate this cheeki breeki


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok. Back to adulting. Bye Furries!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. Back to adulting. Bye Furries!


Bye!! ^w^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No shit! Because adulthood is a much different ballgame! In this game of life, your score really does count!



Speak for yourself, I intend to actively lose maturity as I grow older.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So I also hope that it will happen to you :3


Thanks 


Mabus said:


> Awww xP


Are you saying aww about what I said or what happened there


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Thanks
> 
> Are you saying aww about what I said or what happened there



... yes


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> ... yes


What


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok so I have a question, any volunteers to my colony in Rimworld? x3


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey, I'm back.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok so I have a question, any volunteers to my colony in Rimworld? x3



O:
*sends a dispatch of power-armored starship troopers*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok so I have a question, any volunteers to my colony in Rimworld? x3


I don't have Rimworld


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*lies down under dead tree.*


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *lies down under dead tree.*


*lies down & gives the hyena a hug*

[edit] icon threw me off!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> I don't have Rimworld


But you don't have to own RimWorld, it will be just your character in my colony


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lies down & gives the hyena a hug*
> 
> [edit] icon threw me off!


((Hahahahahahaha XD)) 
*boops Telnac's nose.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But you don't have to own RimWorld, it will be just your character in my colony


I have no idea how to do that XD 
I don't even know what Rimworld is 
sorry


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 4, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I can't play. *sadface* Too many treats to make, in a very short amount of time.
> 
> 
> Procrastination.


It's not procrastination! It's making sure that everything is fresh for everyone at the party 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No shit! Because adulthood is a much different ballgame! In this game of life, your score really does count!


Truf. I need this quoted on an inspirational poster that I can frame and hang on my wall.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> I have no idea how to do that XD
> I don't even know what Rimworld is
> sorry


I will ask you and you will just answer , and I'll tell from time to time how your colonist are doing


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> ((Hahahahahahaha XD))
> *boops Telnac's nose.*


*roars and boops ya back*


----------



## Serin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hiya! Who are you? *Cautiously pokes a cookie.*


A very fluffy arctic fox :>


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Black Burn was just looking at Rim World, looks interesting.

*boops Telnac* Hey Telnac, how you been?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> A very fluffy arctic fox :>


Hi! I'm a very sadistic hyena!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *roars and boops ya back*


*growls slightly and grins.*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

*boops @Serin* heya, long time no see.  Life is crazy busy right now.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> @Black Burn was just looking at Rim World, looks interesting.
> 
> *boops Telnac* Hey Telnac, how you been?


Well it's an amazing game, still updating, not just left alone like most of indie-games, there are no dlc's, great mods library


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*plugs in headphones and listens to music.*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well it's an amazing game, still updating, not just left alone like most of indie-games, there are no dlc's, great mods library



Looking at getting it, just about to finish my run through CS: Deleted Scenes and need something new.


----------



## Serin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hi! I'm a very sadistic hyena!


 oh? *boops*


Mudman2001 said:


> *boops @Serin* heya, long time no see.  Life is crazy busy right now.


*boops* :> hi! Sorry I take forever to respond. Life is definitely crazy busy.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> oh? *boops*
> 
> *boops* :> hi! Sorry I take forever to respond. Life is definitely crazy busy.



Never a need to apologize.
Trust me, I know.  Work is nuts for me right now, this is my only full day off this week.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *plugs in headphones and listens to music.*


*pounces on hyena* Hello again :3


----------



## Serin (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Never a need to apologize.
> Trust me, I know.  Work is nuts for me right now, this is my only full day off this week.


I bet. Awe. That sucks. I only work 3 hours today so I guess that's good


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pounces on hyena* Hello again :3


Mraarr...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> A very fluffy arctic fox :>


*casually carries foxy fox away*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> I bet. Awe. That sucks. I only work 3 hours today so I guess that's good



Hey, it gives you extra time for homework and to nurse someone’s snoot....still surprised it’s all there.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> oh? *boops*
> 
> *boops* :> hi! Sorry I take forever to respond. Life is definitely crazy busy.


Rawr...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Mraarr...


Mrroow


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Rawr...



Yeah...all big and mean until someone dose this.... *tosses a cookie at you*


----------



## Serin (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *casually carries foxy fox away*


*is being carried away* :0 


Mudman2001 said:


> Hey, it gives you extra time for homework and to nurse someone’s snoot....still surprised it’s all there.


Well. I already did homework. And that certain someone moves so much and insists that he's fine. Lol


Majesty Sidus said:


> Rawr...


*pat pat*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah...all big and mean until someone dose this.... *tosses a cookie at you*



*stares at cookie for a moment. Tries to keel composure. Fails.* COOKIEEEEEE *Leaps at cookie and rips it to bits, wolfing it down.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Mrroow


Dammit. You cats are too adorable. *Carries cat away.*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *is being carried away* :0
> 
> Well. I already did homework. And that certain someone moves so much and insists that he's fine. Lol



Oh, you two have fun now.



Majesty Sidus said:


> *stares at cookie for a moment. Tries to keel composure. Fails.* COOKIEEEEEE *Leaps at cookie and rips it to bits, wolfing it down.*



*grins* knew it...now I’m gonna have to go buy more cookies


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *is being carried away* :0
> 
> Well. I already did homework. And that certain someone moves so much and insists that he's fine. Lol
> 
> *pat pat*



Yaya, the pats!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

*carries random furry away randomly*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *carries random furry away randomly*



*looks shocked as he’s grabbed and in a playful voice* Well hello there stud muffin


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Oh, you two have fun now.
> 
> 
> 
> *grins* knew it...now I’m gonna have to go buy more cookies


Yay!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Dammit. You cats are too adorable. *Carries cat away.*


Hey where are you moving me


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hey where are you moving me


Hm... I didn't think about that... the bunker? There are more cookies there, right? *Ears perk up.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hm... I didn't think about that... the bunker? There are more cookies there, right? *Ears perk up.*


Yeah


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *looks shocked as he’s grabbed and in a playful voice* Well hello there stud muffin



*blushes* Um, oh, thank ya kindly...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah


*Full out sprints to the bunker.* COOKIEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Full out sprints to the bunker.* COOKIEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


I have cookie machine so I never run out of cookies


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Full out sprints to the bunker.* COOKIEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!



*shoots the hyena with a tranquilizer dart*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *shoots the hyena with a tranquilizer dart*


Bleh..? *falls over, unconscious.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *shoots the hyena with a tranquilizer dart*


1. Why you did that?
2. Nice shot


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> 1. Why you did that?
> 2. Nice shot



so i could put a leash and collar on her and make her my pet... ive always wanted a pet hyena


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*my ear flicks, and I grumble* Only if you have cookies...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> so i could put a leash and collar on her and make her my pet... ive always wanted a pet hyena


Well good luck with taming her


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well good luck with taming her


*faint growl.*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> *is being carried away* :0


it's snugglin' time


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *my ear flicks, and I grumble* Only if you have cookies...



lol of course i have cookies!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol of course i have cookies!


*Wakes up.* Ok. *gets up.*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Wakes up.* Ok. *gets up.*



you have to wear the collar to get the cookies


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you have to wear the collar to get the cookies


What? Collar? *puts hand up to neck and realises there's a collar.* NO NO NO!!!! *Rips off collar* I AM FREE HYENA!!!!!!!! *Runs away.*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

*chases after hyena*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *chases after hyena*


You'll never catch me!! I am uncatchable!!!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> What? Collar? *puts hand up to neck and realises there's a collar.* NO NO NO!!!! *Rips off collar* I AM FREE HYENA!!!!!!!! *Runs away.*




*fires another tranq* get back here, you


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> You'll never catch me!! I am uncatchable!!!!



*enables Power Wolf Speed Mode*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> *fires another tranq* get back here, you



*narrowly dodges tranquilizer.* Noo!!!! You won't take me alive!! *hides under bush.*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *narrowly dodges tranquilizer.* Noo!!!! You won't take me alive!! *hides under bush.*




hmm... hyena skin hat....


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hmm... hyena skin hat....


0_0


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> 0_0




nah, id rather have you alive and collared


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

*chases after fuzzy*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*opens the hatchet to the bunker* @Majesty Sidus  come here


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *chases after fuzzy*



chases after the hyena


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

> "Black Burn, post: 5840305, member: 115998"]*opens the hatchet to the bunker* @Majesty Sidus  come here


*Leaps into bunker.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*closes the hatchet*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

*sad panda*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*goes into cookie room and starts wolfing--I mean, uh..-- 'Hyena-ing' cookies.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

*points out bunker has an emergency back entrance like in Return of the Jedi*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *points out bunker has an emergency back entrance like in Return of the Jedi*


No, you confounded ape!!!! They'll put a collar on me!! I REFUSE TO BE TAMED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *points out bunker has an emergency back entrance like in Return of the Jedi*


It only opens from the bunker, not out of the bunker


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It only opens from the bunker, not out of the bunker


Not when you have a conveniently fandom-jumping astrodroid handy!!!

*introduces R6-D8 rainbow-coloured furdroid*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*Enters his armoury, takes the AK74M and AA-12*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Not when you have a conveniently fandom-jumping astrodroid handy!!!
> 
> *introduces R6-D8 rainbow-coloured furdroid*


Look at this hyena, she is happy when she's wild, you really want to tame her?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> No, you confounded ape!!!! They'll put a collar on me!! I REFUSE TO BE TAMED!!!!!!!!!



you will be my pet, missy


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*growls and my hackles raise.* I'll fight to the death!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Look at this hyena, she is happy when she's wild, you really want to tame her?


*Sits in tree watching Arsix get to work on lock*

*tries not to notice that the name Arsix sounds a little bit filthy, which was possibly why LucasFilm never used it*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *growls and my hackles raise.* I'll fight to the death!!


*pets* calm down you're safe here


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

lol in reality ive read hyenas do not make good pets... id still want one


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pets* calm down you're safe here


*growling quiets down.* But that droid thing. It'll get in. Won't it? *My voice is rougher, and sounds more like a hyena's bark than usual.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol in reality ive read hyenas do not make good pets... id still want one


((I would totally get a pet wolf yo.))


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm a little offended
My crush just dmed me saying hi and then I said hi and he said NOTHING after that


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Good that I haven't born as hyena


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *growling quiets down.* But that droid thing. It'll get in. Won't it? *My voice is rougher, and sounds more like a hyena's bark than usual.*


Then I will take care of it.... *holds his AA-12*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *growling quiets down.* But that droid thing. It'll get in. Won't it? *My voice is rougher, and sounds more like a hyena's bark than usual.*


*listens to the drilling noises made by the inexplicably renamed R9-D8*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *listens to the drilling noises made by the inexplicably renamed R9-D8*


I'm warning you that it's a bad idea


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm warning you that it's a bad idea


*watches Arnine insert bunker busting grenade into drilled hole in door then retreat to a safe distance*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *watches Arnine insert bunker busting grenade into drilled hole in door then retreat to a safe distance*


*throws out the grenade*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*runs away from the hole and takes cover*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *throws out the grenade*


*watches grenade bounce off back of Arnine's dome and straight back through hole in door*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*hides in the cookie room.*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm a little offended
> My crush just dmed me saying hi and then I said hi and he said NOTHING after that



Stay calm and breath, it will be alright.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*growls under a pile of double fudge cookies. Anxiously barks a little.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

But it's interesting beacuse I think thst hyenas are the only animal that have females higher in hierarchy than males


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm a little offended
> My crush just dmed me saying hi and then I said hi and he said NOTHING after that



maybe he got busy or side tracked?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But it's interesting beacuse I think thst hyenas are the only animal are higher in hierarchy thsn femalsles


(Yeah, it is pretty interesting...)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> (Yeah, it is pretty interesting...)


(Lucky you )


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> (Lucky you )


(Haha, yeah.)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> (Haha, yeah.)


How many cookies you have ate already? Bliinn... You aren't afraid that you will be fat or something?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> How many cookies you have ate already? Bliinn... You aren't afraid that you will be fat or something?


Meh. About... twenty.... eight?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> How many cookies you have ate already? Bliinn... You aren't afraid that you will be fat or something?



*feels a disturbance in the force*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *feels a disturbance in the force*


What do you mean comrade?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Meh. About... twenty.... eight?



maybe she can be a panda? we're pudgy


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *feels a disturbance in the force*


Woof


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> What do you mean comrade?



Never, ever, ask a lady that...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> maybe she can be a panda? we're pudgy


Meehh, she will burn those calories when running, snow fihting with me, chasing me and running from me etc...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof



Didn’t see ya there. Woof


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*sets the cookie room on fire.* RAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 4, 2018)

You done fucked up now boi


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *sets the cookie room on fire.* RAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH



*puts it out*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *sets the cookie room on fire.* RAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH


WHAT HAVE YOU DID, YOU STOOPID HYENA, WHERE'S THE FIRE BRIGADE


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Now where did I put those marshmallows at...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*closes doors to cookie room* Good that this is concrete walls and metal doors


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> WHAT HAVE YOU DID, YOU STOOPID HYENA, WHERE'S THE FIRE BRIGADE




lol stupid hyenas...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

*laughs and sets the main room on fire.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol stupid hyenas...


WHAT DID YOU CALL ME!!???? *Sets fires everywhere*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *laughs and sets the main room on fire.*


You want to be tamed by this panda don't you?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> WHAT DID YOU CALL ME!!???? *Sets fires everywhere*



lol i still heart you anyway Majesty


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*launches anti-fire system*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You want to be tamed by this panda don't you?


*stops.* ....No. *puts out fire.*


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> @Black Burn was just looking at Rim World, looks interesting.
> 
> *boops Telnac* Hey Telnac, how you been?


You don’t want to know. In a very foul mood.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *stops.* ....No. *puts out fire.*


I knew that we can reach to agreement *pats*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *stops.* ....No. *puts out fire.*



lol ouch... i dont know if i should be offended


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I knew that we can reach to agreement *pats*


*growls a little, but just sits down.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol ouch... i dont know if i should be offended


*laughs.* I will not be constricted!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *growls a little, but just sits down.*


*hugs and gives cookie*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> WHAT HAVE YOU DID, YOU STOOPID HYENA, WHERE'S THE FIRE BRIGADE





Majesty Sidus said:


> *laughs and sets the main room on fire.*





Majesty Sidus said:


> WHAT DID YOU CALL ME!!???? *Sets fires everywhere*



*I AM THE FIRE BRIGADE!*
*puts out all the fires single-handedly with a firehose in one hand and an axe in the other Rambo-style*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *laughs.* I will not be constricted!



lol good thing im not a snake


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *I AM THE FIRE BRIGADE!*
> *puts out all the fires single-handedly with a firehose in one hand and an axe in the other Rambo-style*


Emm so almost everything is on fire but bunker is fine


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs and gives cookie*


*nibbles cookie, and falls asleep.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *nibbles cookie, and falls asleep.*


*covers with a blanket* good night


----------



## Simo (Feb 4, 2018)

Ug. I gotta walk to the store in a while, but it's about 36f, and pouring rain...brrr....I wish it would just snow, it's gonna be so damp, cold and clammy feeling. 

The SE really is not very pleasant, in the winter; it feels colder than if it snowed, to me.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ug. I gotta walk to the store in a while, but it's about 36f, and pouring rain...brrr....I wish it would just snow, it's gonna be so damp, cold and clammy feeling.
> 
> The SE really is not very pleasant, in the winter; it feels colder than if it snowed, to me.


Yeah I prefer snow than rain too, wet weather is the worst


----------



## Simo (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah I prefer snow than rain too, wet weather is the worst



Yeah, especially when the temperature is just _slightly_ above freezing (32f/0c).


----------



## Serin (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Oh, you two have fun now.
> 
> 
> 
> *grins* knew it...now I’m gonna have to go buy more cookies


Oh we will. Lol 


Majesty Sidus said:


> Yaya, the pats!


Yas! :3


Rystren said:


> it's snugglin' time


How about, I'm sick and can't go to work. *cough* and I need snuggles to make me feel better, therefore we're gonna snuggle for the rest of the day today and all of tomorrow. :> *violent cough*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> You don’t want to know. In a very foul mood.



Gotchya.  Hope things work out.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Oh we will. Lol



I would say something, but this is a 13+ forum. Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

WOW NOW I HAVE NOTICED THAT HYENAS ARE FEMINAZI SPECIE XD


----------



## Serin (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I would say something, but this is a 13+ forum. Lol


Oh. Hahaha. Welp. Lol


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I would say something, but this is a 13+ forum. Lol





Black Burn said:


> WOW NOW I HAVE NOTICED THAT HYENAS ARE FEMINAZI SPECIE XD


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 27398


OwO meow...


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> OwO meow...



 Woof


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 27399 Woof


Mrroooow


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Gotchya.  Hope things work out.


Only if I could deliver a 50,000 volt electric shock to the genitals of anyone watching the Superbowl and cheering on either team whenever either team scores.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

*bombs chat*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Only if I could deliver a 50,000 volt electric shock to the genitals of anyone watching the Superbowl and cheering on either team whenever either team scores.



And here I was thinking it was your work again...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *bombs chat*


<.< *takes AA launcher 9K38 Igła*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Serin said:


> Oh. Hahaha. Welp. Lol



Sorry, but I my mind lives in the gutter lol



Mabus said:


> View attachment 27398



I kept it clean!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> <.< *takes AA launcher 9K38 Igła*



*doesnt know what that is, so draws out generic Acme bazooka.*



Mudman2001 said:


> Sorry, but I my mind lives in the gutter lol
> 
> 
> 
> I kept it clean!



Kept what clean?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Heya.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Sorry, but I my mind lives in the gutter lol
> 
> 
> 
> I kept it clean!


I know you did xD
Your timing of sending your message and then black burn’s message back to back made me laugh...

No worries :3


----------



## Serin (Feb 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 27398


XD 


Mudman2001 said:


> Sorry, but I my mind lives in the gutter lol
> 
> 
> 
> I kept it clean!


I do too. It's okay. Haha.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy
If you don’t understand, I’m not explaining.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

WOOF ^w^


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Heya.


I thought you sleep, hmm maybe bombing has woke you up


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> I know you did xD
> Your timing of sending your message and then black burn’s message back to back made me laugh...
> 
> No worries :3


Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

I have noticed that in SW prequel saga, Anakin with every episode was more HOT


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> And here I was thinking it was your work again...


No. I wish I wss bitching about work. I’m lamenting the epic collective idiocy on display every Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *I AM THE FIRE BRIGADE!*
> *puts out all the fires single-handedly with a firehose in one hand and an axe in the other Rambo-style*


SAVE THE COOKIES!!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I have noticed that in SW prequel saga, Anakin with every episode was more HOT


He was indeed smoking hot by the end


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I thought you sleep, hmm maybe bombing has woke you up


Just took a nap  haha


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Just took a nap  haha


Oke, so you get back to eating cookies and hiding from tamers? :3


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

in the meantime


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> He was indeed smoking hot by the end



He wasnt very good at playing “the floor is lava”...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oke, so you get back to eating cookies and hiding from tamers? :3


Yee


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Yee


*pounces on hyena*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> No. I wish I wss bitching about work. I’m lamenting the epic collective idiocy on display every Superbowl Sunday.



Honestly, my team isn’t in it and even if they were I only care about the commercials.  Last year I was SWTOR and only paid attention to it for those.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pounces on hyena*


*boops your nose and laughs a little.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *boops your nose and laughs a little.*


*sits on hyena* I can even sit on you, you're that big


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Honestly, my team isn’t in it and even if they were I only care about the commercials.  Last year I was SWTOR and only paid attention to it for those.


Eh. Not even the commercials are worth it anymore.

My team is the “they can all burn in a fire” team.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *sits on hyena* I can even sit on you, you're that big


*growls.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *growls.*


Hmm that is suggestion to jump off from you?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hmm that is suggestion to jump off from you?


*rolls over and gets up.* I'm grumpy.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *rolls over and gets up.* I'm grumpy.


*gets up* why?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *gets up* why?


I dunno. *stretches.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> I dunno. *stretches.*


*pets and hugs* Understandable, sometimes I'm sad for no reason or angry...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pets and hugs* Understandable, sometimes I'm sad for no reason or angry...


*hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *hugs*


Maybe you just have change the way you think at this moment or something kike that idk I wanted to help


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Maybe you just have change the way you think at this moment or something kike that idk I wanted to help


Yee, I guess.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Yee, I guess.


*noms your tail* :3


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *noms your tail* :3


Rawr...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Rawr...


Come on... Don't be so grumpy


----------



## Mabus (Feb 4, 2018)

*woofs more* ^w^


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Come on... Don't be so grumpy


*lies down.* imma take another nap. I'll be back soon, kit.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *lies down.* imma take another nap. I'll be back soon, kit.


Ok, but I probably soon go to sleep too, ehh tommorow school...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*repairs the destroyed wall of the bunker*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 4, 2018)

*howls in enjoyment*

Pizza, wings and season 2 of The Grand Tour, it’s a good night.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

Awoo


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Awoo



You've made a mistake...

AWOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> You've made a mistake...
> 
> AWOOOOOOOOOOO!!


no, you've made a mistake...
AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 4, 2018)

*plugs earplugs in his ears, locks the hatchet to the buner, curles up next to hyena and snuggles into her* good night everyfur


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 4, 2018)

aaah... we are back from bar... so good night


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

possibly


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

uhhh. what?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

Goodbye, posts of fear. I really hope that person doesn’t try to use my email again. And I wish that website would stop emailing me. Oh god.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Goodbye, posts of fear. I really hope that person doesn’t try to use my email again. And I wish that website would stop emailing me. Oh god.


*pats* don't worry


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *pats* don't worry


*mental breakdown* ogodnooo


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

I JUST REALIZED SOMETHING!!! Look at the Harlequin Sprite from homestuck and then look at W.D. Gaster from undertale!! Toby, you sly dog!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I JUST REALIZED SOMETHING!!! Look at the Harlequin Sprite from homestuck and then look at W.D. Gaster from undertale!! Toby, you sly dog!



Totally lost


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Totally lost


Good. Good. *crosses out step 1*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Good. Good. *crosses out step 1*


lol. what's step 2?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> lol. what's step 2?


*crosses out step 2*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *crosses out step 2*


and 4870?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> and 4870?


*takes note of mortal stupidity*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *takes note of mortal stupidity*


XD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> XD


*crosses out step 3*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Good. Good. *crosses out step 1*





WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *crosses out step 2*





WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *crosses out step 3*



But what is a "step"?

*music starts playing*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> But what is a "step"?
> 
> *music starts playing*


*act one of plan; Complete*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> But what is a "step"?
> 
> *music starts playing*


The supertask


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

*sniffs stuff*


----------



## Simo (Feb 4, 2018)

Huh, I have noted that whenever there's a sudden drop in the barometric pressure, I feel all dizzy and weird...not like a migraine, but just, 'off', and just noted there was a sudden drop. Wonder if anyone else gets this...

Almost done cleaning the apartment; landlord (who is quite a jolly sort) is stopping by with the city building inspector tomorrow, for the annual routine city building inspection, so I felt like the place should look at least like somebody other than wild animals lived here: P Normally, I am pretty neat, but due to a busy week, and it being a small place, it looked like a bomb had gone off...almost finished, now.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 4, 2018)

Ah yes. those moments things crash because of heat


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *sniffs stuff*


I think I remembered to put on deodorant today?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *sniffs stuff*


Nothin like Huffin abit of paint stripper 
Jk


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I think I remembered to put on deodorant today?



Hmm, maybe. 



stimpy said:


> Nothin like Huffin abit of paint stripper
> Jk



I prefer gas fumes, they smell like donuts.


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 4, 2018)

I am alive. My 8-year-old brought home a gold medal. It's been a good day.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I prefer gas fumes, they smell like donuts.


Where do donuts smell like gas? in LA?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 5, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Where do donuts smell like gas? in LA?



I don't know of any donuts that smell like gas, but gas sure smells like donuts. Lean out the car window next time someone gets gas and breath deep.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey Furries! Super Bowl party was great!!! We are a little inebriated!  Time to go to bed! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I think I remembered to put on deodorant today?



*Sniffs the bunny* *drools*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Furries! Super Bowl party was great!!! We are a little inebriated!  Time to go to bed! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Ah yes. I like sportball. I do enjoy when they get a home run in the net and run down the alley.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Ah yes. I like sportball. I do enjoy when they get a home run in the net and run down the alley.


Sportball is my favorite football.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Sportball is my favorite football.


I still prefer sportsport though


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Good morning Awoo :3


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Morning


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning



Good night.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Good night.


Sleep well ^w^


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Eating breakfast and soon going to school...


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Eating breakfast and soon going to school...


Hejeh have fun, I finneshrd school a few hours ago, now I'm drinking


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Hejeh have fun, I finneshrd school a few hours ago, now I'm drinking


Idi na hui


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2018)

H


Black Burn said:


> Idi na hui


ebrheb that's like only the Russian I know Hejeh


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 5, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Hejeh have fun, I finneshrd school a few hours ago, now I'm drinking


What are you drinking though?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> What are you drinking though?


I only have bloody sider (rip Vb) 5seedds and thatcher. Got it for free the 5seefs. I honestly don't care as longs as it gets me smacshed lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 5, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I only have bloody sider (rip Vb) 5seedds and thatcher. Got it for free the 5seefs. I honestly don't care as longs as it gets me smacshed lol


Noice. But seriously don't drink VB. It's really awful x.x


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Noice. But seriously don't drink VB. It's really awful x.x


Yeahhj nahhhh Yahhhj Yahhhj tannnn Yahhhj your probs roght get some of dat fugin Carlton menrs


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 5, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Yeahhj nahhhh Yahhhj Yahhhj tannnn Yahhhj your probs roght get some of dat fugin Carlton menrs


Ayy. Or furfy, or Coopers even


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Ayy. Or furfy, or Coopers even


Yeahhjnnjnhhhhb nahhhhhhhh heahhhhhhhhyehahhhhhhh good shit M8. FUGIN STRUA KUNT!!!!!!!!!!!nn


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Using phone in school even when it's illegal AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Ehhh this return to school isn't that bad as I expected


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehhh this return to school isn't that bad as I expected


I started school last week. ive been drinkinking heavly ever sincve


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

I love geography beacuse teacher doesn't really care what is going on in the last desk and I can use phone or sleep


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuck.  Just come into work to hear one of my colleagues passed away suddenly over the weekend.  Distraught.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Fuck.  Just come into work to hear one of my colleagues passed away suddenly over the weekend.  Distraught.


Sorry to hear...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi there!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi there!


Hai *waves*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Good morning! Sooooo tiiiiired!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Okami  What did you want to say yesterday about your wife?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Fuck.  Just come into work to hear one of my colleagues passed away suddenly over the weekend.  Distraught.


Damn, Brother! Sorry to hear that! My sympathies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Okami  What did you want to say yesterday about your wife?


Oh. I was going to show her your video but we got so busy I forgot. Sorry. But I will show her today. Promise.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hai *waves*


Good morning Black Burn. Hope you first day back at school is great!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh. I was going to show her your video but we got so busy I forgot. Sorry. But I will show her today. Promise.


oki, so lets write what she said when it will be done  And lets use the EN version at 2foxes.eu


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> oki, so lets write what she said when it will be done  And lets use the EN version at 2foxes.eu



I heard the word write! I am suddenly intrigued, even though I should really be getting on with work.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Black Burn. Hope you first day back at school is great!


We have new lesson plan, so now I finally don't wake up at 7:40 but normally 8:30 8:30, I have it in wednesdays, and in mondays I have those easier lessons,so now it's not that bad


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> oki, so lets write what she said when it will be done  And lets use the EN version at 2foxes.eu


It was a really good video. And I will let you know what she thought about it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I heard the word write! I am suddenly intrigued, even though I should really be getting on with work.


Dox made a video with his mate Tucy. It was really cute. Check it out.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dox made a video with his mate Tucy. It was really cute. Check it out.



I will bookmark it for when I get home.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Eh, but its low quality... but i hope someone can be happy from that a little at least. People from one small city congratz to us and they will put us on titul page of their paper  city news 
As well as Siamés write to us, they like it


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Eh, but its low quality... but i hope someone can be happy from that a little at least. People from one small city congratz to us and they will put us on titul page of their paper  city news


Nahh, very nicely done video


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Thx Black Burn,,, today i was looking on your city on google... its awesome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Eh, but its low quality... but i hope someone can be happy from that a little at least. People from one small city congratz to us and they will put us on titul page of their paper  city news


I love seeing Furries brighten up kids lives, adults too! I thought it was very sweet that you both went to an orphanage to entertain those kids. You could tell it brightened their day! Another reason I love fursuiters so much.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Thx Black Burn,,, today i was looking on your city on google... its awesome!


I'm not from Zakopane, I just visit it almost every year, it's kinda tradition that my family made, first I was there when I was 3 and almost every year in summer holidays,and from the last day we are going on winter holidays


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love seeing Furries brighten up kids lives, adults too! I thought it was very sweet that you both went to an orphanage to entertain those kids. You could tell it brightened their day! Another reason I love fursuiters so much.


Be sure, that those two children on video... it was ... i cant describe it...it was "strong", during the visit, these two kids were still with us.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm not from Zakopane, I just visit it almost every year, it's kinda tradition that my family made, first I was there when I was 3 and almost every year in summer holidays,and from the last day we are going on winter holidays


Doesnt matter... but its very nice place!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love seeing Furries brighten up kids lives, adults too! I thought it was very sweet that you both went to an orphanage to entertain those kids. You could tell it brightened their day! Another reason I love fursuiters so much.



Heh, tell that to all the Londoners giving us funny looks on Saturday. Then again, quite a few random people did stop to take photos. Anyway, I agree, it's nice to show people something you don't see everyday. Will watch the video in a bit, just need to finish off some writing before class.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Fuck.  Just come into work to hear one of my colleagues passed away suddenly over the weekend.  Distraught.



Sorry to hear that, that's always hard.  
*hugs*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Eh, but its low quality... but i hope someone can be happy from that a little at least. People from one small city congratz to us and they will put us on titul page of their paper  city news
> As well as Siamés write to us, they like it



Hey, I watched it.  That's a lot of fun, great suits and dancing!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 5, 2018)

I've just realised, I keep leaving myself logged into my band's shared youtube/gmail account, forgetting about it and clicking on furry videos and other things which are a little niche.  I wonder if anyone has noticed the watch history and suggestions getting steadily weirder?  I always go back and edit the history once I realise, but sometimes I forget...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hey, I watched it.  That's a lot of fun, great suits and dancing!


Thx  But you cannot talk about dancing there  We cannot put our real dance there, becouse it should be a commercial vidao after that :/


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 5, 2018)

Had the worst nightmare in a very long time. It's 4 am and I'm wide awake.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Huh... I feel like I'm being too sappy or over-the-top with the couple in my short story. It's sfw, does anyone mind if I share a snippet and ask what people think?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Lets do that!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Alright, it's probably super cringy, but fuck it.

So, yeah, does this couple seem genuine to people here?



_ “Go around there.” Haidessul said, pointing to a thicket of less thorny bushes. Okunitka looked to her, an eyebrow raised. She did not answer, and instead pushed him towards the thicket, accidentally knocking him over.


There was a thump as the Wild Dog hit the ground. The couple held their breath, and the lion roared, scattering the birds and small game. Haidessul took her spear into both paws and stood atop her mate, like a wolf protecting a pack member with its own body. Okunitka grabbed her leg and hauled himself up, taking his shorter spear into his good paw.


The bushes began to thrash. With that, the two of them knew to move. They turned and ran for the thicket that Haidessul had pointed to, diving in head-first. As Okunitka’s tail disappeared into the foliage, the lion burst through the thorns. The Kono Wolf sat there, unable to take her eyes away from the great beast. She jumped, feeling a paw clutch her own. She turned to see Okunitka clutching her tightly, a look of pain and fear on his face. She forced a smile, and wrapped her arm around him.
_
Edit - Just say if you need more context or a better example, cause this probably isn't the best, first draft n' all.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Alright, it's probably super cringy, but fuck it.
> 
> So, yeah, does this couple seem genuine to people here?.



Find some artist and make a few pictures for that!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Find some artist and make a few pictures for that!



I got no money to pay artists, as much as I'd love to see some of my characters in art. Only did it once, was very happy with the result.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Alright, it's probably super cringy, but fuck it.
> 
> So, yeah, does this couple seem genuine to people here?
> 
> ...


I would emphasise more feelings between them with a few well-placed adjectives to convey the fear for each others’ safety, and have them touch more for reassurance, just once or twice by adding a subsentence or two.  Otherwise that’s very good.  Moves the story along and just from that snippet alone there’s an idea of who the characters are.

Oh, and it’s not in the least bit cringey, especially if that’s only the first draft.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I would emphasise more feelings between them with a few well-placed adjectives to convey the fear for each others’ safety, and have them touch more for reassurance, just once or twice by adding a subsentence or two.  Otherwise that’s very good.  Moves the story along and just from that snippet alone there’s an idea of who the characters are.



Thanks, I'll make a note of it, and sort it while re-drafting.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes, I think backpaw's feedback is good, and I'd agree.  It's very clearly written, though maybe a little more about how the characters feel (even through facial expressions or similar) could work.  Also, "great beast" feels a little like a furry Mills-Boon, but this type of scene will always tend to lean that way, so perhaps that's OK.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yes, I think backpaw's feedback is good, and I'd agree.  It's very clearly written, though maybe a little more about how the characters feel (even through facial expressions or similar) could work.  Also, "great beast" feels a little like a furry Mills-Boon, but this type of scene will always tend to lean that way, so perhaps that's OK.



Had to look up Mills-boon, don't know anything about romance fiction, just part of the challenge I'm writing this for. Yeah, facial stuff I kinda forgot, another thing to add while redrafting. Thanks Massan.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Had the worst nightmare in a very long time. It's 4 am and I'm wide awake.


Sorry you had bad dreams. You ok?


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry you had bad dreams. You ok?



Yeah, I'll be good. I'm just grateful this wasn't sleep paralysis.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Yeah, I'll be good. I'm just grateful this wasn't sleep paralysis.


Hope that bad dream was not about foxes


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Yeah, I'll be good. I'm just grateful this wasn't sleep paralysis.


No doubt! You need to watch like happy puppy videos or something like that before bed, so maybe you'll dream of being overwhelmed by cuteness instead of bad things. It works!


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hope that bad dream was not about foxes



Nah, just vampire-like teenage girls with rabies, no eyes, and sobbing hysterical mothers. You know, the standard X-Files type shit.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No doubt! You need to watch like happy puppy videos or something like that before bed, so maybe you'll dream of being overwhelmed by cuteness instead of bad things. It works!



I'm willing to try anything


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Nah, just vampire-like teenage girls with rabies, no eyes, and sobbing hysterical mothers. You know, the standard X-Files type shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to try anything


I sometimes have messed up dreams. Just a few days ago I dreamed some dipshit kidnapped my daughter, and I chased him down and beat the crap out of him, then shooting him in the face after he stabbed me in the gut. Then having to be questioned by police then a trial. And they tend to be very vivid. But when I watch things like puppy or cute animal videos my dreams tend to be great!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I sometimes have messed up dreams. Just a few days ago I dreamed some dipshit kidnapped my daughter, and I chased him down and beat the crap out of him, then shooting him in the face after he stabbed me in the gut. Then having to be questioned by police then a trial. And they tend to be very vivid. But when I watch things like puppy or cute animal videos my dreams tend to be great!



I think I had a fever dream about Rugrats stealing a car that I don't own, 'cause I've never had a semi-normal or coherent dream in my life.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 5, 2018)

I've had some interesting dreams in the last few weeks.  A memorable one involved a big old house in which a load of disparate people I know lived in some sort of communal arrangement.  The house was exerting an influence on the inhabitants, like something from a Shirley Jackson novel.  Throughout the dream, I was trying to persuade everyone to get out of the house and break away from it.  Somehow at the end of the dream, I had a bus waiting outside for everyone, the house was on fire and we'd all cheerfully gone back in.  I woke up at that point, and woke my wife up with a shout.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've had some interesting dreams in the last few weeks.  A memorable one involved a big old house in which a load of disparate people I know lived in some sort of communal arrangement.  The house was exerting an influence on the inhabitants, like something from a Shirley Jackson novel.  Throughout the dream, I was trying to persuade everyone one to get out of the house and break away from it.  Somehow at the end of the dream, I had a bus waiting outside for everyone, the house was on fire and we'd all cheerfully gone back in.  I woke up at that point, and woke my wife up with a shout.


Wow!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuuuuuck, why I have to be on this last lesson that is RELIGION, listening tonall this fanatic bullshit thst our cathehist trlls us, one less hour would hurt us or what?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Naptime. I need more sleep. Bye Furries.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Naptime. I need more sleep. Bye Furries.



Good bye


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 5, 2018)

My mom made delicious Hawaiian pork loin lat night, It was to die for. Damn, I wish mom would make that more often. It is probably the best thing I will ever eat.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Fuuuuuck, why I have to be on this last lesson that is RELIGION, listening tonall this fanatic bullshit thst our cathehist trlls us, one less hour would hurt us or what?


Are you joking?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Are you joking?


No I'm not


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

*flops in and rolls around*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

And I'm finally home


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And I'm finally home


you want to tell me... you have a religion as a subject in school?


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> you want to tell me... you have a religion as a subject in school?



I was wondering the same thing; I know Poland has free religion and typically religion is only taught in an academic sense in University (unless you go to my school)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> you want to tell me... you have a religion as a subject in school?


Yes we have, your parent's can do not agree to this, and then you go on ethics in some schools, or like in my school you sit in common room for this period


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Fuck.  Just come into work to hear one of my colleagues passed away suddenly over the weekend.  Distraught.


I'm sorry to hear that.  My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yes we have, your parent's can do not agree to this, and then you go on ethics in some schools, or like in my school you sit in common room for this period



It would make sense, that since you have freedom of religion, that parents would have to consent to allow you to be taught religious ideology O.O rather than signing for you not to be taught it


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It would make sense, that since you have freedom of religion, that parents would have to consent to allow you to be taught religious ideology O.O rather than signing for you not to be taught it


*shrug* Poland, people are very religious here, well maybe not the younger, but there are still very much people that are zealots, and there are some factors from our history to this.. and mentality of our country


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  My thoughts will be with you.


Thanks man.  It’s been quite awful I’m the office today.  I’m trying to keep upbeat in order to focus, but it’s really hard.  Even when something makes me happy for a few minutes it then comes crashing in.  Everyone is just very subdued at the moment after all the emotion earlier, although in the meantime all our US offices are gradually coming online meaning the news is being relayed to them.  Not good.


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *shrug* Poland, people are very religious here, well maybe not the younger, but there are still very much people that are zealots, and there are some factors from our history to this.. and mentality of our country



Still seems rather odd to be forced to learn a religion in a country with free religion  I mean even if the stats are true and 98.5% of people are Catholics... Roman Catholic? Whatever it was >.> legislation for free religion would say that learning environments have to be kept free of religious ideology... in the sense that they can tell you what the people of the religion believe, but they cannot teach it to you as a die hard fact of truth that you have to follow as if it was your religion.... if that makes any sense


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yes we have, your parent's can do not agree to this, and then you go on ethics in some schools, or like in my school you sit in common room for this period


i am sorry for that... you see in Czech there are mostly  atheists  I know only one person, who is going to church and belive me, that i know a lot of people!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Still seems rather odd to be forced to learn a religion in a country with free religion  I mean even if the stats are true and 98.5% of people are Catholics... Roman Catholic? Whatever it was >.> legislation for free religion would say that learning environments have to be kept free of religious ideology... in the sense that they can tell you what the people of the religion believe, but they cannot teach it to you as a die hard fact of truth that you have to follow as if it was your religion.... if that makes any sense


Yeah, I know and I agree, I think that this religion as a subject has no sense, and I hate it beacuse it's a a waste of time for me, sometimes you can get a fine priest or cathehist, but mostly they are fanatics, I had a priest that when he have heard that you are atheist or not catholic, he would want to get your marks down as hard as he can, for an example I have a friend that has born as illegitimate child, his father escaped etc. and people in his village are mean to him for it (in Poland there are a lots of village that post-communists live and they are zealots), and priest that teaches in his class, just tries to get him down for it... ohhh it's really complicated


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah, I know and I agree, I think that this religion as a subject has no sense, and I hate it beacuse it's a a waste of time for me, sometimes you can get a fine priest or cathehist, but mostly they are fanatics, I had a priest that when he have heard that you are atheist or not catholic, he would want to get your marks down as hard as he can, for an example I have a friend that has born as illegitimate child, his father escaped etc. and people in his village are mean to him for it (in Poland there are a lots of village that post-communists live and they are zealots), and priest that teaches in his class, just tries to get him down for it... ohhh it's really complicated



Sounds like you need some educational and social ‘improvements’ in your country


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Sounds like you need some educational and social ‘improvements’ in your country


Yeah we need, mentality of most curent poles is broken for me


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah we need, mentality of most curent poles is broken for me



Kurwa, that’s what happens when you stay under the iron curtain for so long i guess


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Kurwa, that’s what happens when you stay under the iron curtain for so long i guess


It's not only Iron Curtain, it's also around 120 years of being under occupation...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's not only Iron Curtain, it's also around 120 years of being under occupation...


Fuck now I have noticed that okupacja is occupancy not occupation xD


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's not only Iron Curtain, it's also around 120 years of being under occupation...



But I thought after WWI the treaty of Versailles got you your freedom D: I’m pretty sure actually that’s when my predominantly Polish side of the family moved over here  and then of course after WWII you guys were always under occupation  so you basically had from 1918 till 1939  that’s a whole 21 years :O


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> But I thought after WWI the treaty of Versailles you got your freedom D: I’m pretty sure actually that’s when my predominantly Polish side of the family moved over here  and then of course after WWII you guys were always under occupation  so you basically had from 1918 till 1939  that’s a whole 21 years :O


But those 120 years, another occupancy from 1939 to 1945, then another occupancy under communists from 1945 to 1989 (for me it wasn't liberation and independence), that's why poles (well mostly older, beacuse some of the young poles hates Poland and are ashamed of being them, some of them just aren't christians like me etc...) have big nationalism and are really attached to their ideas...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

You know what germans and russians were doing for us in XIX century?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You know what germans and russians were doing for us in XIX century?


ofc... they helped us... to slow down


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But those 120 years, another occupancy from 1939 to 1945, then another occupancy under communists from 1945 to 1989 (for me it wasn't liberation and independence), that's why poles (well mostly older, beacuse some of the young poles hates Poland and are ashamed of being them, some of them just aren't christians like me etc...) have big nationalism and are really attached to their ideas...



If you were occupied from 1939 till 1989 that’d be 50 years of occupation  yeah the Germans took over in 1939 and when they fell the Russians did in 1945 and when the USSR ‘fell’ you guys got your ‘freedom’ 




Black Burn said:


> You know what germans and russians were doing for us in XIX century?



In the 19th century you guys weren’t really even a country  you had been partitioned so many times before that, and you basically entered basically into a vassalage under Russia to protect yourself because Napoleon like kicked everyone’s butt... and then entering up to WWI you guys got caught inbetween Russia and Germany and when the German, Austria-Hungarian’s fell you guys got your first collective freedom from the rubble of the war and the ruins of Russia, Germany, and Austria-Hungary


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> ofc... they helped us... to slow down


In Poland they were trying to remove polish culture and catholic religion from us, after uprising they tried just to remove us, my ancestors were deprived of their property and abandoned to their fate by germans beacuse they wanted to be poles, after WWII communists were trying to destroy the church, for an example when you were working as soldier, militia officer or other goverement worker, you couldn't go to church, and some wars with other religions...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> If you were occupied from 1939 till 1989 that’d be 50 years of occupation  yeah the Germans took over in 1939 and when they fell the Russians did in 1945 and when the USSR ‘fell’ you guys got your ‘freedom’
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait you think that we were fighting with Napoleon under Russia's vassalage?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 5, 2018)

Is it bad that I listen to babymetal while i run?


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wait you think that we were fighting with Napoleon under Russia's vassalage?



No one fought with napoleon :v he conqured all of Europe basically


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Is it bad that I listen to babymetal while i run?



What's a babymetal?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> What's a babymetal?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> What's a babymetal?


Japanese kids doing freaky metal songs.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> No one fought with napoleon :v he conqured all of Europe basically


But poles were fighting under Napoleon's command...
EDIT: and we've fell to vasalage under russia and then partitions beacuse we had stupid nobles... Eeeh fuck it I'll just shut up and don't humiliate myself...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> What's a babymetal?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

High guys and gals!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Okami


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

Heya Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey Yall!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

So Okami?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya Okami


Hey.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> So Okami?


Hey Dox. We just got up. Havent had a chance to show her.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Guess I should sneak in here & say hello too...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Guess I should sneak in here & say hello too...


Or maybe not, you know it's your decision, we're free furries


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

And I'm back from ebglish cource


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Or maybe not, you know it's your decision, we're free furries


I am a lurker, a prowler. I'm very happy to sit in the corner & just watch the goings-on.

Okami is more of a 'ta-da' kinda furry. He always leaps into a room & wants to talk to everyone.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I am a lurker, a prowler. I'm very happy to sit in the corner & just watch the goings-on.
> 
> Okami is more of a 'ta-da' kinda furry. He always leaps into a room & wants to talk to everyone.


I've noticed this...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi bhutrflai


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

morning furs!!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Fuzzy




heya foxy! how you doing today?


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi bhutrflai


Hi! Nice to make your acquaintance!! 

That was a GREAT video!! The smiles on the kids faces were huge! You can definitely see how happy they were to spend time with y'all! And great job on editing! I wish I had a program to edit. Been wanting to make some vids of me & Okami.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

TA DAAAAA!!! Here's Okami!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I've noticed this...


 

And it's more like 'TAAA-DDAAAA!!!'

Edit: see his post above.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> So Okami?


And that is a cool song, too. Need to look it up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> And it's more like 'TAAA-DDAAAA!!!'
> 
> Edit: see his post above.


Am I really that bad............yeah ok I am that bad.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> TA DAAAAA!!! Here's Okami!!!





bhutrflai said:


> And it's more like 'TAAA-DDAAAA!!!'
> 
> Edit: see his post above.


Hahaha noice xD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Am I really that bad............yeah ok I am that bad.


Bad is a relative term IMO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Bad is a relative term IMO


 Its not a passion. Its an obsession.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

guys save me.. im at work...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> guys save me.. im at work...


I'm coming!! Fuck I forgot again that you're far away and I can't help you


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hi! Nice to make your acquaintance!!
> 
> That was a GREAT video!! The smiles on the kids faces were huge! You can definitely see how happy they were to spend time with y'all! And great job on editing! I wish I had a program to edit. Been wanting to make some vids of me & Okami.


Thx thx. During 14 days we go to another orphanage, so its mean another group of kids will have better day  . But I have to say, its hard for our psyche.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> guys save me.. im at work...


Fuzzy I will go to new work first time by 12 hours      New job but they give me time to make things with 2 foxes...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Thx thx. During 14 days we go to another orphanage, so its mean another group of kids will have better day  . But I have to say, its hard for our psyche.


My psyche wouldn't even let me do one thing that you did


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> My psyche wouldn't even let me do one thing that you did


Its terrible... you see, they have only few old toys, mostly old furniture, terrible beds.... when we give them our sticker, its like a treasure for them...  they tell you "bring us to your hole in forest and lets be there together forever" ....they are for example  12 years in orphanage, but every few years they change place, so they have no friend, no relationship.....  its really hard to look at that and to be there....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Thx thx. During 14 days we go to another orphanage, so its mean another group of kids will have better day  . But I have to say, its hard for our psyche.


I imagine so. If you have a heart it cant help but to be broken by the sight of a bunch of great kids with no home or parents. It dont get much sadder than that. It makes what you two do that much more special!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Thx thx. During 14 days we go to another orphanage, so its mean another group of kids will have better day  . But I have to say, its hard for our psyche.


I can imagine what it does to your heart! But for that brief time, those kids hearts are swelling with happiness!! That means more to them than furniture, I assure you! Thank you both for being so giving of yourselves!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

*skips several pages and snootplants*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *skips several pages and snootplants*



*pounces*


----------



## Simo (Feb 5, 2018)

Looking over various threads today, something once again struck me as odd: that there are so many furries who never seem to have any fun in the fandom. If it's no fun, and there's nothing rewarding about it, and you don't have anything positive that you're getting out of it, I always have to wonder: why be involved? 

In any event, it can be a struggle some days, when I nose about, to find things that are creatively engaging, where I feel that sense of creativity, possibility and connection; it often seems to be occluded under a lot of negativity.

It's also Monday, and that never helps : P


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

*floats*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Its terrible... you see, they have only few old toys, mostly old furniture, terrible beds.... when we give them our sticker, its like a treasure for them...  they tell you "bring us to your hole in forest and lets be there together forever" ....they are for example  12 years in orphanage, but every few years they change place, so they have no friend, no relationship.....  its really hard to look at that and to be there....


... Oohhh... I understand... I don't see much people like that, but I hate that innocents are suffering... Funny when I was small my dream was being rich and living in luzury, in the last year my dream became that I could help everyone this planet and stop suffering, but it's impossible... There's too much suffering on this world...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I can imagine what it does to your heart! But for that brief time, those kids hearts are swelling with happiness!! That means more to them than furniture, I assure you! Thank you both for being so giving of yourselves!!


Thx, we take longer shifts in our jobs to make more money - its mean plenty stickers and few boxes of chocolate for kids


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 5, 2018)

why sergals, why? why do. they do this


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> View attachment 27430why sergals, why? why do. they do this


man...we are proud we finance everything by ourselves, so "NO"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 5, 2018)

when someone makes me mad and I be all  like.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Sassy hyena hasn't shown up today...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> when someone makes me mad and I be all  like.


Fuck now it reminds me that I'm sometimes scared what is inside me... Beacuse once I almost killed one person... Two persons...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

We can look like that if we will remove a little fur from head


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Looking over various threads today, something once again struck me as odd: that there are so many furries who never seem to have any fun in the fandom. If it's no fun, and there's nothing rewarding about it, and you don't have anything positive that you're getting out of it, I always have to wonder: why be involved?
> 
> In any event, it can be a struggle some days, when I nose about, to find things that are creatively engaging, where I feel that sense of creativity, possibility and connection; it often seems to be occluded under a lot of negativity.
> 
> It's also Monday, and that never helps : P


I have noticed this as well.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Looking over various threads today, something once again struck me as odd: that there are so many furries who never seem to have any fun in the fandom. If it's no fun, and there's nothing rewarding about it, and you don't have anything positive that you're getting out of it, I always have to wonder: why be involved?
> 
> In any event, it can be a struggle some days, when I nose about, to find things that are creatively engaging, where I feel that sense of creativity, possibility and connection; it often seems to be occluded under a lot of negativity.
> 
> It's also Monday, and that never helps : P



Yep, I've had another day where I've had to hang around a lot, so did a fair bit of lurking.  There was a definite point at which putting the tablet down and doing a bit of drawing was the satisfying way to go.  
Though I do worry that being negative about the negativity may add to it.  It does make me appreciate the numerous posters on here who do regularly make me smile.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I am a lurker, a prowler. I'm very happy to sit in the corner & just watch the goings-on.
> 
> Okami is more of a 'ta-da' kinda furry. He always leaps into a room & wants to talk to everyone.



Sweet, another lurker.  We need to start a lurker fan club, but I don't think anyone would step forward to say anything.



Black Burn said:


> Sassy hyena hasn't shown up today...



Think she said that her school blocks faf and can't get on until after she gets out.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Looking over various threads today, something once again struck me as odd: that there are so many furries who never seem to have any fun in the fandom. If it's no fun, and there's nothing rewarding about it, and you don't have anything positive that you're getting out of it, I always have to wonder: why be involved?
> 
> In any event, it can be a struggle some days, when I nose about, to find things that are creatively engaging, where I feel that sense of creativity, possibility and connection; it often seems to be occluded under a lot of negativity.
> 
> It's also Monday, and that never helps : P



Some people are just drama furs or people that want to start crap.  It gets old and tiring to see.  Good example would be some of the resent dumpster fires.

I'm having fun, this place helps with the Monday glooms.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

I agree. I am here for fun. Nothing else. To entertain and be entertained by other Furries. I enjoy the talk, the camaraderie,  the whole silliness of it all. What I am NOT here for is drama, talk about sex, "grooming" younger Furries, or anything extra marital! I just want to have fun! Joke around. Boop people on occasion. And just be silly! I know that other stuff is going on. But I dont associate myself with that.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello people internet is down because frontier is shit I  hope they get it back on when I come home from school


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

@Furrygameremopunk sorry for this reply of mine, I have just things that I did as a kid and I can't forgive myself for them and always when I think about it I just don't know how I could do things like that


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

The people I follow on here, and that follow me, seem to be great folks. The ones I interact with seem to be here for the same thing I am, to be silly and goofy and to help bleed away the stress of the real world. Some do get a bit......idk......flirty?, suggestive, but they dont usually push the issue.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> @Furrygameremopunk sorry for this reply of mine, I have just things that I did as a kid and I can't forgive myself for them and always when I think about it I just don't know how I could do things like that


Things happen that dont have explanations. But we learn from them and move on, never to repeat those mistakes again. I think you are doing fine.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Looking over various threads today, something once again struck me as odd: that there are so many furries who never seem to have any fun in the fandom. If it's no fun, and there's nothing rewarding about it, and you don't have anything positive that you're getting out of it, I always have to wonder: why be involved?


I don't get that either.  Immersing yourself in something that doesn't bring you joy or reward seems a bit pointless doesn't it.  Everyone should resolve to just lighten up and see a few positives.  Life is just so much better if you make time for little happy bits.  And as re-affirmed by my day today life is too fucking short.  

So on a happy note, as I walked past the BT Tower on my way home tonight I stood near the base of it and looked up, then remembered the time they dressed it as a lightsaber to advertise the release of a Star Wars film (I forget which one).  It worked surprisingly well I thought.  So here's a pic of when they did that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I don't get that either.  Immersing yourself in something that doesn't bring you joy or reward seems a bit pointless doesn't it.  Everyone should resolve to just lighten up and see a few positives.  Life is just so much better if you make time for little happy bits.  And as re-affirmed by my day today life is too fucking short.
> 
> So on a happy note, as I walked past the BT Tower on my way home tonight I stood near the base of it and looked up, then remembered the time they dressed it as a lightsaber to advertise the release of a Star Wars film (I forget which one).  It worked surprisingly well I thought.  So here's a pic of when they did that.
> 
> View attachment 27431


Thats cooooool! I love Star Wars!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Gotta run and get my kids. Bbl!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Things happen that dont have explanations. But we learn from them and move on, never to repeat those mistakes again. I think you are doing fine.


Mostly... But it stills is in me... When I'm really angry etc. I just start to feel a weird feeling in my whole body, adrenaline etc. And I have vision of stabbing,breaking bones of o someone thst really pisses me off etc. And after a while I hold myself, calm down and I'm scared of what is inside me, I'm scared that I will not hold myself one time...
EDIT: Once I've choked my friend almost to death and after a moment have noticed what I'm doing, and once I just threw brick to a bully, fortunately nothing happened, only his knee ached as fuck and started to run from me and then stopped bullying me, once another bully has punched me in the face, I grabbed his head, and threw at wall, took a stone and threw at him, he received it in the head, he escaped with bleeding head... And there were some more situations like thst in grade school...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gotta run and get my kids. Bbl!


Bye


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello

I just lost my phone in the same class
if it happens one more time i'm gonna get it taken away
And i'm gonna end up getting suspended because i'll be arguing about it


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello
> 
> I just lost my phone in the same class
> if it happens one more time i'm gonna get it taken away
> And i'm gonna end up getting suspended because i'll be arguing about it



lol stop texting in class


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello
> 
> I just lost my phone in the same class
> if it happens one more time i'm gonna get it taken away
> And i'm gonna end up getting suspended because i'll be arguing about it


Hai Kiara :3, sorry to hear thst you've lost your phone


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol stop texting in class


I wasn't texting
I literally lost my phone


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I wasn't texting
> I literally lost my phone


 ooooh... like lost lost, not got caught with it and it got taken away


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The people I follow on here, and that follow me, seem to be great folks. The ones I interact with seem to be here for the same thing I am, to be silly and goofy and to help bleed away the stress of the real world. Some do get a bit......idk......flirty?, suggestive, but they dont usually push the issue.



Lots of great people on here, and have met more because of links from here.  I went through several furry boards before signing up here and calling FAF home.

And I'll be the first to admit, I'll throw out the occasional double meaning or something playful.  No disrespect or "try to steal" is ever meant, and hopefully wasn't taken by those.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok...I've got a meeting to deal with and flower shopping while we wait for the boss to show.  Later


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Ok...I've got a meeting to deal with and flower shopping while we wait for the boss to show.  Later


Bye and good luck


----------



## Telnac (Feb 5, 2018)

*land with the gracefulness of a cement truck dropped from a military cargo helicopter*

Hi all!  How’s your day going?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lots of great people on here, and have met more because of links from here.  I went through several furry boards before signing up here and calling FAF home.
> 
> And I'll be the first to admit, I'll throw out the occasional double meaning or something playful.  No disrespect or "try to steal" is ever meant, and hopefully wasn't taken by those.


Not at all buddy. I am old so can usually tell what is playful and what is more than playful. No worries!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *land with the gracefulness of a cement truck dropped from a military cargo helicopter*
> 
> Hi all!  How’s your day going?


Nice landing. Doing great! Waiting for my kids to get out of school. How are you?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *land with the gracefulness of a cement truck dropped from a military cargo helicopter*
> 
> Hi all!  How’s your day going?


Not bad, not good


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I wasn't texting
> I literally lost my phone


Oops.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Oops.


Hey baby! I managed to get about 10th in line.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 5, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *land with the gracefulness of a cement truck dropped from a military cargo helicopter*
> 
> Hi all!  How’s your day going?



You dented my floor.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You dented my floor.


I can fix that that!! For a small fee of course.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can fix that that!! For a small fee of course.




only 10,000 dollars!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can fix that that!! For a small fee of course.


*tries to pass hammer*

*accidentally drops it*

Oops.  Another dent to fix


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> only 10,000 dollars!


Nah! $9,999.99 !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *tries to pass hammer*
> 
> *accidentally drops it*
> 
> Oops.  Another dent to fix


*looks at monkey sideways* You gotta stop dropping things.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 5, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Woof woof!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *looks at monkey sideways* You gotta stop dropping things.


*carefully places down tool belt*

I'll try


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Ook


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

*does a float*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

do canines typically float?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> @Furrygameremopunk sorry for this reply of mine, I have just things that I did as a kid and I can't forgive myself for them and always when I think about it I just don't know how I could do things like that


it's ok *hugs and pats back* it's all in the past.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 5, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *land with the gracefulness of a cement truck dropped from a military cargo helicopter*
> 
> Hi all!  How’s your day going?


fine. kinda boring and shitty, but other than that fine.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> do canines typically float?


only the magical foxes


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> only the magical foxes




we all float down here...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 5, 2018)

I can float very nicely, but it does require a river or other body of water.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> we all float down here...


i float up here


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> it's ok *hugs and pats back* it's all in the past.


But it can always return, as I said before about it... I'm holding myself in the last moment...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 5, 2018)

My heads usually in the clouds, does that count?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> My heads usually in the clouds, does that count?


Mine too


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

don't smoke so much... then it wont be cloudy around your heads


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> don't smoke so much... then it wont be cloudy around your heads


I can't stand even standing next to smoking person and smelling the tobbaco smoke


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But it can always return, as I said before about it... I'm holding myself in the last moment...


that is true, but you're doing good keeping it in, so just keep trying to hold it in.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I can't stand even standing next to smoking person and smelling the tobbaco smoke



lol I work at a call center... I definitely smoke, keeps me sane


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Tru


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I work at a call center... I definitely smoke, keeps me sane



I only smoke weed.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 5, 2018)

It's been a day for me guys, so I'm logging out for the night.  Have fun.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I work at a call center... I definitely smoke, keeps me sane


Fuzzbutt I'm in your server, stealin' your cookies


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Fuzzbutt I'm in your server, stealin' your cookies



lol its ok, I would let you


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It's been a day for me guys, so I'm logging out for the night.  Have fun.


Good night


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol its ok, I would let you


I've already eaten 3 dozen :x


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've already eaten 3 dozen :x



you cookie monster!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Rawr!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Rawr!!!!


Oh hello my hyena friend


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh hello my hyena friend


heyyy


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Well, taking a page from Okami's book. Just figured I'd tell y'all that I'm about to be off to work. Laters!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Well, taking a page from Okami's book. Just figured I'd tell y'all that I'm about to be off to work. Laters!!


bye *waves*


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Stupid stock market >.> was hoping that the rising market would help me save up money for AC... oh well :V


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

*throws snowball at @Majesty Sidus *


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you cookie monster!!


That's cookie monster bunny


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

cookie bunny!!!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice landing. Doing great! Waiting for my kids to get out of school. How are you?


Great!  Weekend ended far better than expected and I hope it leads to a great week!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *throws snowball at @Majesty Sidus *


*growls.* Don't make me come after you, kit....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *growls.* Don't make me come after you, kit....


*Throws two snowballs* OwO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello Furballs and Scaled things! Washing dishes sux!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 5, 2018)

*strolls into FAF* 
*sees a bazaillion dumpster fires going*
Well, just another day in the furry universe, eh?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *strolls into FAF*
> *sees a bazaillion dumpster fires going*
> Well, just another day in the furry universe, eh?


But there are none right now are there? I stay away from them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *strolls into FAF*
> *sees a bazaillion dumpster fires going*
> Well, just another day in the furry universe, eh?


Hiya Bags!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm just anno.. Playing with hyena now OwO


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But there are none right now are there? I stay away from them.



_Well Bob, as we can see here from the five o'clock news copter, several dumpster fires have broken out. The cause seems to be one pissed-off Human Tourch cosplayer._


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

I wanna play with the hyena!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> _Well Bob, as we can see here from the five o'clock news copter, several dumpster fires have broken out. The cause seems to be one pissed-off Human Tourch cosplayer._


Did I miss something?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But there are none right now are there? I stay away from them.



There's a few. Just warm your hands and enjoy da show! Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Well back to washing dishes!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I wanna play with the hyena!!!



Don't get too frisky, she's a young'un.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well back to washing dishes!


You're strong, you can do that


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm just anno.. Playing with hyena now OwO


Grrrrr.... since when have I been a child entertainer?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Grrrrr.... since when have I been a child entertainer?


What's the matter?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Don't get too frisky, she's a young'un.



lol lame


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Grrrrr.... since when have I been a child entertainer?


There are children here....and you are entertaining....so.....


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Don't get too frisky, she's a young'un.


Hey! I ain't no kid! *pouts.*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There are children here....and you are entertaining....so.....


.... 
True.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hey! I ain't no kid! *pouts.*



lol how old are you miss hyena?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok if I'm really bothering you... *goes to his bunker*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol how old are you miss hyena?


I have the right to answer no questions without my lawyer present!!!!! *Runs out of room.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

*curles up on a sofa* *sighs*


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Y’all need furry Jesus


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok if I'm really bothering you... *goes to his bunker*


Noooooo.... stay! I was only jokin'. *Bounds into bunker.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Noooooo.... stay! I was only jokin'. *Bounds into bunker.*


*pounces on hyena* OwO


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Y’all need furry Jesus



LOL!! save me furry jeebus!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *pounces on hyena* OwO


*Grins* You're silly, Kit.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Y’all need furry Jesus


Yeppers.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Grins* You're silly, Kit.


Welp, someone has to be *noms her ear*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

I am the furry jesus


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Welp, someone has to be *noms her ear*


*Pretends to be annoyed and sits down with a cookie.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *Pretends to be annoyed and sits down with a cookie.*


*steals her cookie and runs away from the bunker*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *steals her cookie and runs away from the bunker*


AGH!! *runs after Black Burn.* GET BAACK HEERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> AGH!! *runs after Black Burn.* GET BAACK HEERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Keeps running* give me the reason


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

*stops running* * looks around* where's she? I have lost her?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 5, 2018)

hm... just came from bar.... during 5 hours have to be in new job  will be fun.... c u guys tomorow


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> hm... just came from bar.... during 5 hours have to be in new job  will be fun.... c u guys tomorow


See ya


----------



## Mabus (Feb 5, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Mrrrooww


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Y’all need furry Jesus


Omfg!!! I am gonna use that one !!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Wuffs back!


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Whelp, in 48 hours my portfolio is down 7%; Thanks Obama :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I am the furry jesus


Nah man. He is a giraffe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Whelp, in 48 hours my portfolio is down 7%; Thanks Obama :V


Obama? I think you mean Trump.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *stops running* * looks around* where's she? I have lost her?


*suddenly leaps out of a bush and grabs the cookie* RAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Obama? I think you mean Trump.



Yeah... but it’s a meme sooooo :V

Gotta love how his tax plan just caused trouble with the bond market and increased the risk of inflation occurring because the tax plan is going to cause a lot of deficit... Just wish I knew how this was going to turn out so I can either pull my money and prevent myself from becoming too broke, or put more in to ride the profits that may come out of it >.>


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *suddenly leaps out of a bush and grabs the cookie* RAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


Ok take this cookie, don't hurt me...*curles up*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok my eyes are closing themselves, so good ni.. *falls asleep and falls into snow*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah... but it’s a meme sooooo :V
> 
> Gotta love how his tax plan just caused trouble with the bond market and increased the risk of inflation occurring because the tax plan is going to cause a lot of deficit... Just wish I knew how this was going to turn out so I can either pull my money and prevent myself from becoming too broke, or put more in to ride the profits that may come out of it >.>


If I were you, I would invest in robotics, medicine makers, and water filters, and anti radiation pills.


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If I were you, I would invest in robotics, medicine makers, and water filters, and anti radiation pills.



Already invested in computers and defense  I have a hard time finding reliable medicine/water industry stocks


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok my eyes are closing themselves, so good ni.. *falls asleep and falls into snow*


*picks cat up out of snow, takes him inside, puts him next to fireplace* Good night BalckBurn.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Already invested in computers and defense  I have a hard time finding reliable medicine/water industry stocks


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok my eyes are closing themselves, so good ni.. *falls asleep and falls into snow*


Night, Kit. *Sits in bunker.*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok. I need to stop cracking out on here and fix dinner. Gotta go! Bye Furries!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. I need to stop cracking out on here and fix dinner. Gotta go! Bye Furries!


See ya!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

ugh... 4 more hours of work... someone save me


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 5, 2018)

Idk if I'll ever come back lmao


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 5, 2018)

*lurks*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

rawr


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*



*stands beside while lurking also*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

*Awkwardly coughs.*


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *stands beside while lurking also*



We be lurkin, they be hatin, apparently lol. it's too quiet...



Majesty Sidus said:


> rawr





Majesty Sidus said:


> *Awkwardly coughs.*



*lurks the lone fur in the room*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> We be lurkin, they be hatin, apparently lol. it's too quiet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...well the long drive home kinda makes me like this.

*goes back to watching the lone hyena*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah...well the long drive home kinda makes me like this.
> 
> *goes back to watching the lone hyena*



ick yeah long commutes are no fun


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 5, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> ick yeah long commutes are no fun



Meeting in the next town over, only 45 miles...short trip


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 5, 2018)

*chews on a cookie.*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Hey! I ain't no kid! *pouts.*



Mm hmm.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats about*



pops the doggo ...sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Meeting in the next town over, only 45 miles...short trip


Hey Mudman!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *chews on a cookie.*


Nice profile pic! You finally found yourself!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 5, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*


*tacklehugs*


----------



## Simo (Feb 5, 2018)

Geez, I'm sick of all the negativity I've seen today, and am gonna launch a war on negativity! The idea is greeting new furs, making folks feel welcome, and finding common ground. Anyone wanna help, feel free.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> pops the doggo ...sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.....


doggo? where?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> doggo? where?



lol err... kitsune


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol err... kitsune


oh. lol. please dont pop me. i dont like to bleed


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 5, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *tacklehugs*




ack! *falls over*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> oh. lol. please dont pop me. i dont like to bleed




you could be an undead kitsune?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you could be an undead kitsune?


quite positive i am alive. lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> quite positive i am alive. lol




ITS ALIVE!!! ALIVE!!! mwohahahahahaha


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ITS ALIVE!!! ALIVE!!! mwohahahahahaha


*boops* i was never not alive


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Whelp, in 48 hours my portfolio is down 7%; Thanks Obama :V




The world is burning....









Seriously though just hold for right now...Keep an eye on premarket and tomorrows behavior...

Earnings are strong and companies are posting record profit...This isn't
 2008 just yet....


----------



## Telnac (Feb 5, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> ack! *falls over*


*cuddles*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 5, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> The world is burning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol how I feel after work


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, I'm sick of all the negativity I've seen today, and am gonna launch a war on negativity! The idea is greeting new furs, making folks feel welcome, and finding common ground. Anyone wanna help, feel free.


I ignore the negativity unless it affects me on some way. Thats why I am always hanging out with the "good furs" like yourself.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)

Well. Time for me and bhutrflai to have our weekly date night to Wal Mart! I should wear my tail.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 5, 2018)

Or maybe this this the start of something...


www.cnbc.com: Pre-Markets


Hmmmmmmm....I'll be watching Asia and Europe closely tonight....

If this is contagious.....


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 5, 2018)

oh my god the level of snipe and snark swirling around some of these threads... good freaking grief


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 5, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Or maybe this this the start of something...
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com: Pre-Markets
> ...


First you say hold. 20 minutes later, maybe not...You financial types got me like


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 5, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> First you say hold. 20 minutes later, maybe not...You financial types got me like




Haha I said that before I checked premarket.....Like damn this is actually pretty bad...The sell off is spreading to Asia,Europe doesn't open for a bit...

I know the Fed is tapering QE and are raising interest rates but the market is selling off like their gonna raise to 12% or something...


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Haha I said that before I checked premarket.....Like damn this is actually pretty bad...The sell off is spreading to Asia,Europe doesn't open for a bit...
> 
> I know the Fed is tapering QE and are raising interest rates but the market is selling off like their gonna raise to 12% or something...



They probably are going to get that high, the trump campaign didn't account for the deficits created by his tax plan (until the taxes go up for everyone who's not in the highest tax bracket in a couple of years ;p)


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> They probably are going to get that high, the trump campaign didn't account for the deficits created by his tax plan (until the taxes go up for everyone who's not in the highest tax bracket in a couple of years ;p)



Are you punching out?

I'm seriously contemplating doing that and sitting on the sidelines...

PS...If they push them to 1980 levels it will put 90% of the population underwater,no way they'd do that...


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Are you punching out?
> 
> I'm seriously contemplating doing that and sitting on the sidelines...
> 
> PS...If they push them to 1980 levels it will put 90% of the population underwater,no way they'd do that...



I've got to wait till markets open tomorrow anyways... I'm not going to risk what money I've made over the last year and a half (lost half of my profits in two trading days lol) so if they're not up in pre trading tomorrow I'm out, I'll wait till the market looks better


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I've got to wait till markets open tomorrow anyways... I'm not going to risk what money I've made over the last year and a half (lost half of my profits in two trading days lol) so if they're not up in pre trading tomorrow I'm out, I'll wait till the market looks better



My sector did ok today actually,it had a bad day on Friday but somewhat recovered today...

Was up quite a bit on a few at open but as soon as the Dow dropped again in the afternoon it dropped a bit and stayed sideways till close...

Tomorrow is looking ugly all around,and I'm starting to think this is more then just a correction off the highs...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 5, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> My sector did ok today actually,it had a bad day on Friday but somewhat recovered today...
> 
> Was up quite a bit on a few at open but as soon as the Dow dropped again in the afternoon it dropped a bit and stayed sideways till close...
> 
> Tomorrow is looking ugly all around,and I'm starting to think this is more then just a correction off the highs...



Yeah, from what I've been getting going around twitter (besides people arguing about trump being awful) is that people are legitimately concerned about the inflation that's going to be caused by the deficit. Also that apparently some rich kid took 30% of the medical shares out of the market just because... not sure if that's hearsay or what have you... 

I had most of my money in defense and computers/cloud services sooooo :v if I had sold on Jan. 20th I'd be up 10% from where I am now


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah, from what I've been getting going around twitter (besides people arguing about trump being awful) is that people are legitimately concerned about the inflation that's going to be caused by the deficit. Also that apparently some rich kid took 30% of the medical shares out of the market just because... not sure if that's hearsay or what have you...
> 
> I had most of my money in defense and computers/cloud services sooooo :v if I had sold on Jan. 20th I'd be up 10% from where I am now




Still up over 500% from last year...

Me im mostly Pharma and MJ...


----------



## Astus (Feb 5, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Still up over 500% from last year...
> 
> Me im mostly Pharma and MJ...



Those are the places to be in for more stability, I was working weekly buys and sells to make a quick profit... and yeah for right now all is well, you just don't want to be caught in the middle of an inflation crisis caused by our president giving a 25% or so reduction in corporate taxes which make up 90% of the businesses in the US and helps contribute the most to our 17 trillion dollar economy ;p

Edit : basically interest rates are going to go up, and the only reason company profits are up and therefore the share price, is because they can afford to do more things with the tax cuts... but since inflation from interest rates rising is going to be necessary to keep a budget... yeah you see where this is going ;p


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Those are the places to be in for more stability, I was working weekly buys and sells to make a quick profit... and yeah for right now all is well, you just don't want to be caught in the middle of an inflation crisis caused by our president giving a 25% or so reduction in corporate taxes which make up 90% of the businesses in the US and helps contribute the most to our 17 trillion dollar economy ;p
> 
> Edit : basically interest rates are going to go up, and the only reason company profits are up and therefore the share price, is because they can afford to do more things with the tax cuts... but since inflation from interest rates rising is going to be necessary to keep a budget... yeah you see where this is going ;p




Mark my words,if they raise too fast it will be the end of capitalism...Basically what would of happened in 08 if they didn't intervene...
They have no more bullets in the chamber,they can't do another QE,and even if they did it probably wouldn't work this time...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2018)

Apparently it's ok to advertise pulsh sex toys on FA now, suppose that shouldn't surprise me.


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 6, 2018)

oh god there's plush sex toys hahaha i shouldn't be surprised...i saw a mlp sex toy the other day...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2018)

Let's not kid ourselves they are a popular item in the fandom, but sponsored content on FA front page is pushing it. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Let's not kid ourselves they are a popular item in the fandom, but sponsored content on FA front page is pushing it. This is why we can't have nice things.


Perhaps it's just targeted advertising.

What _have_ you been looking at? 

BTW, all you panicky financial types - we've been here before, we'll be here again.  Play the long game.  Sit tight and wait.  It always bounces back eventually, even if it takes a year to do so.  Don't sell when you're at a loss IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Perhaps it's just targeted advertising.


Doubt it.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Good morning @Black Burn


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Just took a good look through the "What are you drawing?" thread.  Extremely good way to start the day.  You lot are amazing all in all.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Somebody hurt me or give me a disease, or just kidnap me, so I'll don't have to go to school


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

I feel sad somehow... It's not exactly sadness, but something in this type...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I feel sad somehow... It's not exactly sadness, but something in this type...


*hug*

It'll be OK mate.  Really it will.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *hug*
> 
> It'll be OK mate.  Really it will.


But I don't even know why


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But I don't even know why


It happens to all of us sometimes.  Melancholy is the English word for it.  Just sigh it out.  It will pass.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 6, 2018)

Good morning!  Slushy snow here.  I'm pondering whether to do bicycle or bus when I go into town later.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Good morning!  Slushy snow here.  I'm pondering whether to do bicycle or bus when I go into town later.


Morning.  No such problem down here.  Go on the bike.  Much more bracing 

Anyway, time I put this laptop down, got out of bed, and started getting ready for the day.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes, I'm currently lounging around in a fleece otter onesie with a snoring dog next to me.  Hard to convince myself to go out into the grey and slush.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But I don't even know why



It's called existential crisis, I think is another word for it.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 6, 2018)

:3


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

It's just another day on sinking ship that is my life in corrupted and broken dock called "3rd Polish Republic"


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yes, I'm currently lounging around in a fleece otter onesie with a snoring dog next to me.  Hard to convince myself to go out into the grey and slush.


Yeah, I’d struggle to move from that too.  Can’t wait for the days when “Alexa, bring me tea and toast” is a thing.  Wouldn’t have to move at all some days


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, I’d struggle to move from that too.  Can’t wait for the days when “Alexa, bring me tea and toast” is a thing.  Wouldn’t have to move at all some days



I bet she'd make it like the Nutrimatic drinks dispenser in the Hitchhiker's Guide though - a substance almost but not quite entirely unlike tea!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Blblblblb


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

I feel better already


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

And I had 2 free lessons already, and I'm watching Mamma Mia at this lesson so it's good


----------



## stimpy (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And I had 2 free lessons already, and I'm watching Mamma Mia at this lesson so it's good


damn that sounds good. My classes were bloddy shit. had to sit through a three hour lecture on why driving while drunk or on drugs was bad.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

stimpy said:


> damn that sounds good. My classes were bloddy shit. had to sit through a three hour lecture on why driving while drunk or on drugs was bad.


Meehh... Now I have polish... Grrrr... I hate polish lessons... Now we are getting ready for this Middle school exam in april... So much essay's, grammar and other shit like that, revising all the readings we had middle school... Literary genres...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 6, 2018)

Huh, it's just decided to start snowing, nice I guess.

Except for the fact that I've still got to walk through it to college.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 6, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Huh, it's just decided to start snowing, nice I guess.
> 
> Except for the fact that I've still got to walk through it to college.


sounds nice Ive only seen snow twice. bloddy warm where I am. this is the coolest its been in a while. usually high 30s to low 40s (dont know what that is in freedom units and to lazy to find out)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

stimpy said:


> damn that sounds good. My classes were bloddy shit. had to sit through a three hour lecture on why driving while drunk or on drugs was bad.


Dont you love that? A few pictures of the dead people drunk drivers leave in their wake would probably work better than a 3 hour lecture.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Huh, it's just decided to start snowing, nice I guess.
> 
> Except for the fact that I've still got to walk through it to college.


That’s a good thing.  Go a little early.  Pause (paws?) a few times on the way and just take it in.  Take your camera in case you see anything special.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dont you love that? A few pictures of the dead people drunk drivers leave in their wake would probably work better than a 3 hour lecture.


most definitely. I zoned out for 90% of it, though its all the same stuff they spew at you "drinking while driving is a danger to you and other road users" "if ya caught you'll  be charged heavily". and just for the record I do believe drink driving is bad and your fuckin idiot if ya do it (dosent mean i wont have a goof about it tho)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dont you love that? A few pictures of the dead people drunk drivers leave in their wake would probably work better than a 3 hour lecture.


I agree


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

One of those days when I really wish I could just turn into a gorilla and go arse about in the Royal Parks for a bit.  

Motivation level - 0%


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

*yawns.* hey guys...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *yawns.* hey guys...


Hi from the school *yawns*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi from the school *yawns*


Hi from my room.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> One of those days when I really wish I could just turn into a gorilla and go arse about in the Royal Parks for a bit.
> 
> Motivation level - 0%



Yep, that occasional urge to jack it all in and hang out on a riverbank somewhere is more or less why I'm here, so at least a part of my mind can do that!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

It's only 7:42 in the morning where I live.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuuuuck english now in school is so boriiimg


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Fuuuuck english now in school is so boriiimg


lol


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Just making exercises from the book all the time, revising times and things from grade school to earlier middle school classes, funny that half of my group had problems even with those grade school level things..


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 6, 2018)

For reasons best left unmentioned, I am missing college today. Not really missing anything though, A) because of unmentioned reason, and B) We've finished our coursework and are now on exam practice, which is basically what I'm doing at home already.

Anyway, that story I shared a snippet from yesterday is nearly done, though I will need to do some re-drafting and double-check some challenge rules. If all is well, I can link it here for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 6, 2018)

*yawns and stretches* mornin' guys. I am sooooo tired. *hugs @Okami_No_Heishi * How ya doing?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *yawns and stretches* mornin' guys. I am sooooo tired. *hugs @Okami_No_Heishi * How ya doing?


5 mins to end of classes today... And good afternoon


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 6, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Anyway, that story I shared a snippet from yesterday is nearly done, though I will need to do some re-drafting and double-check some challenge rules. If all is well, I can link it here for anyone who might be interested.


Feel free to post it when it's ready. I'll give it a read while I'm at work again


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> 5 mins to end of classes today... And good afternoon


Good afternoon, my classes are just about to start. have a good day.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yep, that occasional urge to jack it all in and hang out on a riverbank somewhere is more or less why I'm here, so at least a part of my mind can do that!


Glad it’s not just me.  Mind you, I just went for a “quick swim”, my first since I got ill two and a half weeks back, and it turned into a 1500m in 35 minutes affair.  So obviously I’ve got some energy lurking.  Just wish I could apply it to my ridiculously long work list, that’s all.

(Would still rather arse about in the park as a gorilla though)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Good afternoon, my classes are just about to start. have a good day.


I also wish you a good day


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I also wish you a good day


Thank you. *hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Thank you. *hugs*


x3 *hugs back*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow it felt like eternity in school today


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi to all! I am back from work


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

*hides cookies in the other room* @Majesty Sidus will be surprised *laughs*


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 6, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all! I am back from work


Lucky I'm about to go to work in about an hour...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *yawns and stretches* mornin' guys. I am sooooo tired. *hugs @Okami_No_Heishi * How ya doing?


Tired.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all! I am back from work


I am about to go to work. I hate cast iron water pipe. Boo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Lucky I'm about to go to work in about an hour...


Same here.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

oh guys.. i am sorry for that :/


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 6, 2018)

All my friends are heathens take it slow... wait for them to ask you who you know. Please don't make any sudden moves, you don't know the half of the abuse.


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am about to go to work. I hate cast iron water pipe. Boo.


Hehehe In my case I have to travel to different City for 2+ hours to fix an issue created by engineer that got fired for that failure, dealing with completely pissed off customer in the process. So my enthusiasm is at the "top level" right now :/.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> All my friends are heathens take it slow... wait for them to ask you who you know. Please don't make any sudden moves, you don't know the half of the abuse.


Thats an easy one. So sick of hearing it on the radio. 21 pilots have more than two songs, yet they are the only two you hhear.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> oh guys.. i am sorry for that :/


Work is work.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

This moment when i choose for my character in RimWorld childhood as "Cat Herder"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Hehehe In my case I have to travel to different City for 2+ hours to fix an issue created by engineer that got fired for that failure, dealing with completely pissed off customer in the process. So my enthusiasm is at the "top level" right now :/.


I love pissed off people. I kill them with kindness and make them feel like complete asshats.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok. I really gotta get my shit together and go adult for awhile. So bye for now my Furry Friends!


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 6, 2018)

See you later.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. I really gotta get my shit together and go adult for awhile. So bye for now my Furry Friends!


Bye, have a good day


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Bye, have a good day


You too BB.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> See you later.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

c u


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thats an easy one. So sick of hearing it on the radio. 21 pilots have more than two songs, yet they are the only two you hhear.


I mean I don't listen to them that much, I only listen to that stuff when I'm trying to work.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 6, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Feel free to post it when it's ready. I'll give it a read while I'm at work again



The first draft is done, though don't expect anything spectacular, just gonna run though it and fix any mistakes, then work on the feedback I got. Thanks for showing interest.

If I could ask quick, I think the ending could be a bit better, what say others?

Feathers of the Crowned Crane


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2018)

Apparently fossilised spiders with tails have been found. 

So, there you have it, the facehugger from Alien exists.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Apparently fossilised spiders with tails have been found.
> 
> So, there you have it, the facehugger from Alien exists.


those monsters are evolving!!!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Apparently fossilised spiders with tails have been found.
> 
> So, there you have it, the facehugger from Alien exists.


And how you can know we are not children of these facehuggers?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2016610371940291
			




What kind of cat is it?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2016610371940291
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its an error cat


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2018)

Wtf why is loneliness even a thing? So frakking useless. I’m perfectly happy in my own skin and I’d be perfectly happy to tell the rest of the world to go fuck itself. But no... 7 in the frakking morning and loneliness is creeping in, giving me this visceral need to wade out into the shit storm that is human civilization in a futile effort to find someone compatible who can scratch that useless itch.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Wtf why is loneliness even a thing? So frakking useless. I’m perfectly happy in my own skin and I’d be perfectly happy to tell the rest of the world to go fuck itself. But no... 7 in the frakking morning and loneliness is creeping in, giving me this visceral need to wade out into the shit storm that is human civilization in a futile effort to find someone compatible who can scratch that useless itch.


*hugs* someone has the bad moments in his life here...


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs* someone has the bad moments in his life here...


*Hugs back. Thanks.*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 6, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Astus (Feb 6, 2018)

*plantsnoots*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

*buttplant*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *plantsnoots*


----------



## Astus (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>



I sense a kitty who isn't getting any wet food today ~


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

*rollsalloverplants*


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Wtf why is loneliness even a thing? So frakking useless. I’m perfectly happy in my own skin and I’d be perfectly happy to tell the rest of the world to go fuck itself. But no... 7 in the frakking morning and loneliness is creeping in, giving me this visceral need to wade out into the shit storm that is human civilization in a futile effort to find someone compatible who can scratch that useless itch.


I'm asking myself the same question for past 10 years already. Good luck in your serch thogh.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I sense a kitty who isn't getting any wet food today ~


Nuuuuuuu, I'll be a good kitty D:


----------



## Rystren (Feb 6, 2018)

lol


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 6, 2018)

*boops snootplanter*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 6, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> *boops snootplanter*


*boops*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm tired, and stressed out...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

me too


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Learning a whole week about those alkanes, alkenes, alkynes, and mostly I know only about alkanes, alkenes and alkynes I can mostly only make names and know total patterns...
EDIT: There's a chemistry test tommorow from it


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

*hugs Black Burn*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Probably I will get bad mark again... my parents will be angry, and I will lose hope even more that I will get to any high school I want...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

school is not everything....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

But to get the work I want I need to pass the school, unfornately if I want to be a sworn translator, I have to be good also for an example good from geography or biology.... and pass to high school...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

And the next classes it will get even harder, and harder.. and I have problems even now...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

i understand... you need to get motivation!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Problem is that I can't learn something thst just dom't interest me (mist of the subjects and school programme), it's hard for me to force myself to study something that doesn't interest me or even bores me, and to this moment I don't know how to do this...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 6, 2018)

You see, I had such problem... i hated history.. so I have learn it only a little, it has been enough to go through. And till now, i have never use that knowledge :/


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Learning a whole week about those alkanes, alkenes, alkynes, and mostly I know only about alkanes, alkenes and alkynes I can mostly only make names and know total patterns...
> EDIT: There's a chemistry test tommorow from it



I taught myself those when I was your age, lol! I'd read the chemistry books for fun.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

The most important is ebglish for me beacuse this will be the main factor that they will accept me to the high school I want, the second factor is middle school exam in april, and the additional points I get for biology, geography, history, and i don't remember if chemistry...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

*curles up on his sofa*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

someone save me from my job!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Meow owo


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Meow owo


Mrrroooww


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Mrrroooww


^w^


----------



## Rystren (Feb 6, 2018)

*rolls*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuuuuck, I'm sick of it, sitting, boring in school, then tests from some subjects and I do my best to learn for it, and being stressed beacuse I feel that I will not pass it, then I fear that in the end my ambitions will fall into ruins...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Meow


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Fuuuuck, I'm sick of it, sitting, boring in school, then tests from some subjects and I do my best to learn for it, and being stressed beacuse I feel that I will not pass it, then I fear that in the end my ambitions will fall into ruins...



eh just quit, lol high school is a joke anyway, totally doesn't prepare you for real life


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> eh just quit, lol high school is a joke anyway, totally doesn't prepare you for real life


But I need a document to be a sworn translator :V I can't just without education get it


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> I'm asking myself the same question for past 10 years already. Good luck in your serch thogh.


Yeah usually being alone is not a problem for me. But every once in a while the loneliness bug bites and when it does it bites HARD!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But I need a document to be a sworn translator :V



you can swear in other languages just by google translate 

puta de madre!! *see... im a sworn translator


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you can swear in other languages just by google translate
> 
> puta de madre!! *see... im a sworn translator


So fuck it I can already kill myself, beacuse I'm not good at anything else


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Or kurwa become a builder or get other low paying job, workong for kurwa 2000PLN a month, and waiting just to break of my spine beacuse of scoliosis


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So fuck it I can already kill myself, beacuse I'm not good at anything else



pfft you are good at many things, don't be blue


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> pfft you are good at many things, don't be blue


For an example? :V


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

ummm you have an adorable avatar?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> For an example? :V



my kid thinks your avatar is our cat, Ziggs... I hate that cat, little motherfucker shits on the kitchen floor every day


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ummm you have an adorable avatar?


You doesn't help


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> my kid thinks your avatar is our cat, Ziggs... I hate that cat, little motherfucker shits on the kitchen floor every day


Heh...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

im sure there are plenty of other awesome things you can do... just don't shit on my kitchen floor


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

*cries*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

lol ok ok... you can shit on my floor... just pick it up...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

If you just want to joke from me , thanks for help like that, from 6 class of grade school I was focusing on english ignoring most of the subjects


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> If you just want to joke from me , thanks for help like that, from 6 class of grade school I was focusing on english ignoring most of the subjects



English isn't your first language? I see you are from Poland... if you need any assistance with your English, I would be happy to help


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> English isn't your first language? I see you are from Poland... if you need any assistance with your English, I would be happy to help


I don't have problem with english, that's why I want to be sworn translator, I also want to learn spanish or russian,or both if I can...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I don't have problem with english, that's why I want to be sworn translator, I also want to learn spanish or russian,or both if I can...




gotcha... I know nothing about either Spanish or Russian... besides a couple of swear words lol


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> gotcha... I know nothing about either Spanish or Russian... besides a couple of swear words lol


If I'll pass I will have spanish in my high school


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> If I'll pass I will have spanish in my high school



I have faith in you.. honestly Spanish isn't super hard... ive heard from an English being second language, that its one of the hardest to learn.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I have faith in you.. honestly Spanish isn't super hard... ive heard from an English being second language, that its one of the hardest to learn.


Some people are saying that spanish has hard grammar


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Some people are saying that spanish has hard grammar


 yea, I dunno... im really bad on learning second languages... I tried Spanish and gaelic and gave up super quick


----------



## Astus (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Some people are saying that spanish has hard grammar



Spanish is easy  you just need to learn the tenses and sentence structure and it's a cake walk


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

rawrrr


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yeah usually being alone is not a problem for me. But every once in a while the loneliness bug bites and when it does it bites HARD!


I think I might be the early spring.  That bug hit me also....


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> rawrrr


Awooo!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

RAWrgh!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi there my hyena friend, you can go to cookie room if you want


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

*laughs silently*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

*lurks silently*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

*leaps into cookie room.* YAY!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *leaps into cookie room.* YAY!!


*cookie room is empty*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Wtf why is loneliness even a thing? So frakking useless. I’m perfectly happy in my own skin and I’d be perfectly happy to tell the rest of the world to go fuck itself. But no... 7 in the frakking morning and loneliness is creeping in, giving me this visceral need to wade out into the shit storm that is human civilization in a futile effort to find someone compatible who can scratch that useless itch.


It aint a useless itch. People crave companionship. Most do anyway. You never know when "That One" will cross your path. Me and bhutrflai knew each other a few years before we became what we are today. Been together almost 20 years. Keep searching. You never know, it just may find YOU!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


OwO =w= ^w^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello Mudman!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *cookie room is empty*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I just moved them somewhere, but I want you to give me the reason to give them to you...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 6, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 6, 2018)

I am so close to beating Legend of Zelda Minish Cap, I just have to fight Vaati in dark Hyrule castle. wish me luck for this, because I want to do this before i get bored of it. so yeah, that's all I have to say for today. bye guys. btw, i stay logged in and keep this tab opened all the time.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


How is your snoot not mush by now?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I just moved them somewhere, but I want you to give me the reason to give them to you...


Um... 'cause if ya don't I'll eat you, instead. *grins*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Um... 'cause if ya don't I'll eat you, instead. *grins*


Hmmm... You still haven't convinced me


----------



## Rystren (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> How is your snoot not mush by now?


Magic


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hmmm... You still haven't convinced me


*growls.* really? *pounces on top of you and pins you to the floor. I bare my fangs.* Convinced yet?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *growls.* really? *pounces on top of you and pins you to the floor. I bare my fangs.* Convinced yet?


Ok ok you convinced me don't hurt me, I'll show the room with cookies


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok ok you convinced me don't hurt me, I'll show the room with cookies


*steps off you* Ok! *perfectly happy and innocent all of a sudden XD*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *steps off you* Ok! *perfectly happy and innocent all of a sudden XD*


*opens room next to the old cookie room* here you are.. And why you started to live in this bunker? When I dtarted to share this bunker with you?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *opens room next to the old cookie room* here you are.. And why you started to live in this bunker? When I dtarted to share this bunker with you?


Yup! I've basically moved in! I live in the wiiiiild most of the time, but it's cold. I don't like cold... unless it's a snowball. *takes a single cookie and walks back out of the room.*


----------



## Astus (Feb 6, 2018)

*steals all the cookies and eats them all* O.O


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *steals all the cookies and eats them all* O.O


*sniffs around feet and snatches up dropped cookie*You missed one! *noms cookie*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Hiyah Mud!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Mud!



Heya Okami.  Playing with the new phone right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Its so quiet tonight. Must be burning over at discord. Fine with me I guess.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya Okami.  Playing with the new phone right now.


I need a new phone. I have cracked my screen about six times. Its like looking at a tv through a spider web.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nah, haven't hit discord tonight so I don't know.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya Okami.  Playing with the new phone right now.


How yah been?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Nah, haven't hit discord tonight so I don't know.


I got on discord over a year ago. Havent been back since. Not my cup of tea(coffee for me please).


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I need a new phone. I have cracked my screen about six times. Its like looking at a tv through a spider web.



Mine was about to die completely.  5 years old, could no longer mount an sd card, and had a 2 hour battery life...time for a new one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Mine was about to die completely.  5 years old, could no longer mount an sd card, and had a 2 hour battery life...time for a new one.


Yeah, sounds like it. Lol! Two hour battery life would drive me nuts.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I got on discord over a year ago. Havent been back since. Not my cup of tea(coffee for me please).



Just wish I could spend more time on an rp server.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How yah been?



Good mostly, planning two trips right now and trying to see if by some miracle I can squeeze in DenFur but with the changes to GenCon it looks unlikely.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Mine was about to die completely.  5 years old, could no longer mount an sd card, and had a 2 hour battery life...time for a new one.


What kind did you get?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Just wish I could spend more time on an rp server.
> 
> 
> 
> Good mostly, planning two trips right now and trying to see if by some miracle I can squeeze in DenFur but with the changes to GenCon it looks unlikely.


Sounds fun! One day I hope to talk Mrs bhutrflai into taking me to a FurCon. There is a big one here in Atlanta. FWA!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What kind did you get?


Ended up with a Samsung Galaxy Express Prime 2 and moved over to AT&T from T-Mobile.  Give them a try and see how they do.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds fun! One day I hope to talk Mrs bhutrflai into taking me to a FurCon. There is a big one here in Atlanta. FWA!



Never know what could happen, hope you do though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Ended up with a Samsung Galaxy Express Prime 2 and moved over to AT&T from T-Mobile.  Give them a try and see how they do.


Yeah. I think I have been on every carrier. Even Nextel. Probably about to move from cricket back to metro. Idk. My two kids and I all need new ones. They both just cracked their screens in the last couple of weeks. Teenagers!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Never know what could happen, hope you do though.


I would really like to hangout with some Furries and Fursuiters. Met a few last year at MomoCon. One was this little short girl with a flying squirrel fursuit. Cute af!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Just wish I could spend more time on an rp server.
> 
> 
> 
> Good mostly, planning two trips right now and trying to see if by some miracle I can squeeze in DenFur but with the changes to GenCon it looks unlikely.


Wouldnt mind moving to Colorado and become a farmer.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. I think I have been on every carrier. Even Nextel. Probably about to move from cricket back to metro. Idk. My two kids and I all need new ones. They both just cracked their screens in the last couple of weeks. Teenagers!



Somehow my screen survived 98% unchecked.  Surprised that it made it that long.   I have to be careful out there because there are still long spots that some companies don't cover. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would really like to hangout with some Furries and Fursuiters. Met a few last year at MomoCon. One was this little short girl with a flying squirrel fursuit. Cute af!



Ok, that's pretty sweet.  I have my first official furmeet on the 17th.  We're bowling and fursuites are gonna be wearable.  Should be a good time


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Somehow my screen survived 98% unchecked.  Surprised that it made it that long.   I have to be careful out there because there are still long spots that some companies don't cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's pretty sweet.  I have my first official furmeet on the 17th.  We're bowling and fursuites are gonna be wearable.  Should be a good time


Pawsome!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wouldnt mind moving to Colorado and become a farmer.



Lol.  Would be fun, but the land is expensive.  Maybe if you did it right after your teenagers left the house


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its so quiet tonight. Must be burning over at discord. Fine with me I guess.


I just bailed on 3 servers


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I just bailed on 3 servers



Bunny, what's up?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I just bailed on 3 servers


This is my server. I go nowhere else but Youtube. Sometimes Facebook, but thats rare.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Bunny, what's up?


Heya. Just need some peace. Doubt I'll get that here though lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Heya. Just need some peace. Doubt I'll get that here though lol.


No. It has been quiet tonight. No fires burning, thank the great giraffe.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Heya. Just need some peace. Doubt I'll get that here though lol.



Yeah you will.  It's just been us two here in open chat for a bit....rest of the place, don't know but looks quite.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This is my server. I go nowhere else but Youtube. Sometimes Facebook, but thats rare.


I'm down to 4 (discord); 2 I moderate and two that are just good places to chill. The ones I left, I didn't feel like I fit in well.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No. It has been quiet tonight. No fires burning, thank the great giraffe.


Been stomping around by myself for the last hour until I caught Mudman lurking.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

I need to do some cleaning though. Gotta deep clean the house and start making sure I have things in order for my short vacation next week. It will be a good Valentine's day ♡


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm down to 4 (discord); 2 I moderate and two that are just good places to chill. The ones I left, I didn't feel like I fit in well.



I hear ya.  I mostly look and put my 2 cents in here and there.  One I'm one is always going crazy.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Been stomping around by myself for the last hour until I caught Mudman lurking.



Hehehe


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

I pretty much consider FAF my home for Furry. I was on G+ when I first found the Fandom almost two years ago. I went from there to here. Felt cozy so I stayed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I need to do some cleaning though. Gotta deep clean the house and start making sure I have things in order for my short vacation next week. It will be a good Valentine's day ♡


Pawsome Bunny!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I need to do some cleaning though. Gotta deep clean the house and start making sure I have things in order for my short vacation next week. It will be a good Valentine's day ♡



Congrats and be safe.  Mines March *crosses fingers*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

I hear a pack of coyotes or dogs attacking something in the distance. Gotta love the country.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I pretty much consider FAF my home for Furry. I was on G+ when I first found the Fandom almost two years ago. I went from there to here. Felt cozy so I stayed.


I didn't jump on the Discord bandwagon until December really. I'm glad I did though, because I don't think I would have gotten to know Saylor if I hadn't.

It has its perks, I do like more of the instant chat type of apps. But I still enjoy FAF. If only we could get some more staff to help keep things from getting so out of hand, I think this place would be even better.

There are people bitching about oppression of free speech when they are suspended or kicked for starting flame wars... no... it's called you're breaking the damn rules and these are the consequences for doing that!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

I need to get bhutrflai something. Wish we could get away for a weekend. But probably wont happen. Adulthood sux sometimes. But that's the breaks!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I pretty much consider FAF my home for Furry. I was on G+ when I first found the Fandom almost two years ago. I went from there to here. Felt cozy so I stayed.



Checked out a couple of other furry forums, but I just loved the feel of FAF over the rest.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Checked out a couple of other furry forums, but I just loved the feel of FAF over the rest.


Same.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Congrats and be safe.  Mines March *crosses fingers*


Yaaaay!! I wish I could visit more often but... lack of vacation time left at work and also money. I'll be visiting again in May and he will be coming to visit me in August for his birthday


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I didn't jump on the Discord bandwagon until December really. I'm glad I did though, because I don't think I would have gotten to know Saylor if I hadn't.
> 
> It has its perks, I do like more of the instant chat type of apps. But I still enjoy FAF. If only we could get some more staff to help keep things from getting so out of hand, I think this place would be even better.
> 
> There are people bitching about oppression of free speech when they are suspended or kicked for starting flame wars... no... it's called you're breaking the damn rules and these are the consequences for doing that!


I remember Saylor! You two a thing? Thats great Bunny! Wish you two the best!!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yaaaay!! I wish I could visit more often but... lack of vacation time left at work and also money. I'll be visiting again in May and he will be coming to visit me in August for his birthday



I know the feeling, luckily for me Sekke is out in your area of TX which makes it easy, but still a costly drive.  We're gonna see how it goes and plan from there


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

I like this phone. But need the tablet for this.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I know the feeling, luckily for me Sekke is out in your area of TX which makes it easy, but still a costly drive.  We're gonna see how it goes and plan from there


My wife and her family are from Texas. That is one helluva drive. Did it one time in an RV. What a freaking trip that was!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife and her family are from Texas. That is one helluva drive. Did it one time in an RV. What a freaking trip that was!



I know, I love how it all changes as you go.  Did Houston to El Paso for the longest time every year, now it panhandle to everywhere.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

When you realize it takes longer to drive from the LA/Texas border to her families place south of Dallas, than it does from Atlanta to the Texas border, that Texas is a big ass state!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> When you realize it takes longer to drive from the LA/Texas border to her families place south of Dallas, than it does from Atlanta to the Texas border, that Texas is a big ass state!



LMAO! 15 hours from Houston to El Paso one way.  Mom is still in Crosby, TX and that’s 14 hours from NM/TX state line.  Give you an idea for me, I’m only 9 1/2 from Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> When you realize it takes longer to drive from the LA/Texas border to her families place south of Dallas, than it does from Atlanta to the Texas border, that Texas is a big ass state!


Texas IS indeed a big ass state haha!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I know, I love how it all changes as you go.  Did Houston to El Paso for the longest time every year, now it panhandle to everywhere.


I have never been west past Dallas, Texas, or north past Tennessee or North Carolina. I love Georgia.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 6, 2018)

Forums is so broken for me omg >_<


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Texas IS indeed a big ass state haha!



You don’t realize it tell you start that drive lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I remember Saylor! You two a thing? Thats great Bunny! Wish you two the best!!


Yes, Saylor is my guy ♡ it's been quite a long time since I've felt this giddy over someone. I was originally going to surprise him by coming for Valentine's day but I couldn't keep it a secret long enough lol!! He is wonderful


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Me and bhutrflai were leaving Wal Mart last night and a pretty red fox was walking across the parking lot like it owned the place.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I know the feeling, luckily for me Sekke is out in your area of TX which makes it easy, but still a costly drive.  We're gonna see how it goes and plan from there


If you're within an hour or so of Austin feel free to let me know and if I'm available I'll totally say hello!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Forums is so broken for me omg >_<


Hiyah Kiara! Howl are you?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have never been west past Dallas, Texas, or north past Tennessee or North Carolina. I love Georgia.



Been in Texas or New Mexico most of my life, would mind somewhere else...they just have to understand that you just can’t take the southern outa the boy.  It will always ma’am, sure hun, and opening the door for a lady lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> You don’t realize it tell you start that drive lol


Yeah I did Austin to El Paso and then onward to Tuscon. 13 ish hours from Austin to El Paso alone......


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Been in Texas or New Mexico most of my life, would mind somewhere else...they just have to understand that you just can’t take the southern outa the boy.  It will always ma’am, sure hun, and opening the door for a lady lol


Cant get much more southern than Georgia! And we have cookies!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Forums is so broken for me omg >_<


Whatcha up to?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cant get much more southern than Georgia! And we have cookies!


Aww I'll be kind of close by next week!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> If you're within an hour or so of Austin feel free to let me know and if I'm available I'll totally say hello!



How the hell didn’t we run into each other?  I use to live down in New Braunfels and visit Austin.  She’s down there in San Antonio, might see if I have some free time but doubt it.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> How the hell didn’t we run into each other?  I use to live down in New Braunfels and visit Austin.  She’s down there in San Antonio, might see if I have some free time but doubt it.


No idea lol!! Native Austinite here. Are you coming during SXSW?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cant get much more southern than Georgia! And we have cookies!



Lol, let me know when it’s Pecan Season and I’ll be there for those cookies


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I didn't jump on the Discord bandwagon until December really. I'm glad I did though, because I don't think I would have gotten to know Saylor if I hadn't.
> 
> It has its perks, I do like more of the instant chat type of apps. But I still enjoy FAF. If only we could get some more staff to help keep things from getting so out of hand, I think this place would be even better.
> 
> There are people bitching about oppression of free speech when they are suspended or kicked for starting flame wars... no... it's called you're breaking the damn rules and these are the consequences for doing that!


I prefer the smaller servers like the scalie server I’m on (link in my signature; we’re still recruiting!)  The big ones just too spammy. I don’t have the time to follow it all and anything I post just gets lost in the spam.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 6, 2018)

Uuuughh I'm so tired


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, let me know when it’s Pecan Season and I’ll be there for those cookies


And the Pecan Pie!! With a huge dollop of whipped cream! AWOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uuuughh I'm so tired


Hiyah Bags!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> No idea lol!! Native Austinite here. Are you coming during SXSW?



I wish, heading during the last weekend of her spring break.  Always wanted to do SXSW though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I wish, heading during the last weekend of her spring break.  Always wanted to do SXSW though.


What is SXSW?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uuuughh I'm so tired


Why so tired?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

@Telnac @BahgDaddy hey guys, didn’t see you come in.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I prefer the smaller servers like the scalie server I’m on (link in my signature; we’re still recruiting!)  The big ones just too spammy. I don’t have the time to follow it all and anything I post just gets lost in the spam.


Hey!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I prefer the smaller servers like the scalie server I’m on (link in my signature; we’re still recruiting!)  The big ones just too spammy. I don’t have the time to follow it all and anything I post just gets lost in the spam.



I have a small server you could join if you want. Very low key. I think.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What is SXSW?


South by South West.  One of the best music festivals...with a bit of everything else through in.  It’s one hell of a treat.
Oh and do I miss the music on 6th Street....


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> @Telnac @BahgDaddy hey guys, didn’t see you come in.


I’ve been lurking here all day.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey!


?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why so tired?



I stayed up until 1 am studying too many nights in a row.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have a small server you could join if you want. Very low key. I think.


Sure. Link?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I’ve been lurking here all day.


Seen you post on occasion also, Okami got me talking tonight


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What is SXSW?


Stands for South by Southwest. It's a HUGE festival that is in like 3 parts. Interactive, film, and music. It draws thousands of people into Austin each March and lots of famous people and also up-and-coming talent.

I gripe about it because of all the damn traffic lol. I've been a handful of times. I don't go anymore due to the size of it, price of admission, and the fact that I don't live close enough to downtown to take advantage of public transport instead of having to pay for parking. But it is a fun thing to go to. I have a friend from Philly who comes down every year to photograph the music part of it.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I prefer the smaller servers like the scalie server I’m on (link in my signature; we’re still recruiting!)  The big ones just too spammy. I don’t have the time to follow it all and anything I post just gets lost in the spam.


Do you accept non-scalies? XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I stayed up until 1 am studying too many nights in a row.


Lol. I stay up till 1 almost every night it seems. Then usually up at 5.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> ?


Hello. Just saying hello.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh man. I need to get stuff done. But I'm glad I popped in here. You guys are the best.

Have a good night!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. I stay up till 1 almost every night it seems. Then usually up at 5.



Ow. I'd die.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh man. I need to get stuff done. But I'm glad I popped in here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Have a good night!!



Night Bunny, enjoy when you can pop in.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Night Bunny, enjoy when you can pop in.



She hops in, get it straight damnit!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh man. I need to get stuff done. But I'm glad I popped in here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Have a good night!!


Night Bunny!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 6, 2018)

*hugs everyone*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> She hops in, get it straight damnit!



Lol, other things on my mind.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *hugs everyone*



*hugs back*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ow. I'd die.


You get used to it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Whered everybody go?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Whered everybody go?



Dunno, I think it was the power of the Bunny.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Dunno, I think it was the power of the Bunny.


Maybe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

*Celine Dion playing in background*All by myself.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *Celine Dion playing in background*All by myself.



After this, pretty much.  I’m gonna call it.  You have a good night.


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 6, 2018)

Fuck.

Just.....Fuck.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *Celine Dion playing in background*All by myself.



I'm not here much. Too tired. And I keep getting harassed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> After this, pretty much.  I’m gonna call it.  You have a good night.


Goodnight Mud!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Just.....Fuck.


Whats wrong?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not here much. Too tired. And I keep getting harassed.


I dont harass you.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dont harass you.



Oh I know. Just other people do sometimes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh I know. Just other people do sometimes.


I try not to harass anyone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

I feel someone is lurking. Hey P Dragon!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Do you accept non-scalies? XD


I wouldn’t object but I’m not the mod there. You’d have to ssk her. 

Oh, and it a NSFW server tho we do have SFW channels.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I feel someone is lurking. Hey P Dragon!


Good Wednesday morning............Why the hell am I still up? Its way past my bedtime 
It looked quiet in here. Tuesday is my one night of the week when I actually leave the house and be social, so thats my excuse for not being around lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

Heya guys by the way, just as a reminder. We're looking forward to seeing more of you in Fuzzy's Bar & Grill!!

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2018)

Whenever I go on mobile, the visual framework of the website falls apart. At least I have less incentive to stare at a screen past 1 AM.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuuuu... I closed eyes for a while when ssittingon a phone and now I'll be late and my phone is 14% beacuse I didn't lektura it eith a charger, welp,for today I don't take the phone, it already looks like a bad day...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Fuuuu... I closed eyes for a while when ssittingon a phone and now I'll be late and my phone is 14% beacuse I didn't lektura it eith a charger, welp,for today I don't take the phone, it already looks like a bad day...



Uh oh. *pets the cat*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Sooo bye, later furries


----------



## stimpy (Feb 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Whenever I go on mobile, the visual framework of the website falls apart. At least I have less incentive to stare at a screen past 1 AM.


try going to FAF via FA, seems to work


----------



## stimpy (Feb 7, 2018)

Is it an surprise am well beyond intaxcated lol


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

Man, two of our sociology classes got merged, and there's about 10 people without seats.

Wait, nope, with  been moved to a different class, one of the more uni-like rooms.

Aaaand the other class is behind, so we've just


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

For fuck sake, the internet here is playing up, it cut off the end of that post and now it wont let me edit it.

I was gonna say:

We've just been told to revise, I'm gonna procrastinate instead.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 7, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> For fuck sake, the internet here is playing up, it cut off the end of that post and now it wont let me edit it.
> 
> I was gonna say:
> 
> We've just been told to revise, I'm gonna procrastinate instead.


Ah, the sweet chaos of Uni.
Also it's so cute when they ask you to revise .


----------



## stimpy (Feb 7, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> revise .


lol, whats that???????????


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Ah, the sweet chaos of Uni.
> Also it's so cute when they ask you to revise .



I wish I was in uni, the college just has a room the never use, and when they do, they try and scare you out of uni by going "WoOooOo, uni doesn't have desks, beware, BEWARE!"


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh I know. Just other people do sometimes.


Yeah, I’ve seen a few sly comments heading your way.  If it helps I think you’re ace.  Don’t ever change.

(And I know some of you others will think I say that to everyone, but if you think that then it’s because I think you’re ace too.  And if I haven’t yet said it to anyone reading this I’m going to emphasise the YET part of that, because I think you’re all pretty wonderful.  You make me happy, and for that I can’t thank you enough.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Good Wednesday morning............Why the hell am I still up? Its way past my bedtime
> It looked quiet in here. Tuesday is my one night of the week when I actually leave the house and be social, so thats my excuse for not being around lol


No worries!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi appears to be up early.

*waves*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi appears to be up early.
> 
> *waves*


Hey Paws! Yeah I am up getting my kids up ready for school. Then I gotta goto work. Not too busy today so maybe I will be home early.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, I’ve seen a few sly comments heading your way.  If it helps I think you’re ace.  Don’t ever change.
> 
> (And I know some of you others will think I say that to everyone, but if you think that then it’s because I think you’re ace too.  And if I haven’t yet said it to anyone reading this I’m going to emphasise the YET part of that, because I think you’re all pretty wonderful.  You make me happy, and for that I can’t thank you enough.)


You're pretty ace yourself.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're pretty ace yourself.


*blushes*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Whatcha up to?


Okay now its fixed

I just woke up eleven mins ago


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *blushes*


Now now! Monkies are not supposed to change colors!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Paws! Yeah I am up getting my kids up ready for school. Then I gotta goto work. Not too busy today so maybe I will be home early.


Sounds great.  I am very jealous.  I’m doing two and a half full time jobs again.  It’s not just the workload, it’s the range of work I’m involved with.  It’s all over the place, and every time I break from one set of tasks to another I have to spend time finding out where I was up to.  Meanwhile everyone is shouting for attention, because everyone’s deadlines are approaching and they all need me to help.

Fun times


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Okay now its fixed
> 
> I just woke up eleven mins ago


Good morning!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Now now! Monkies are not supposed to change colors!


*unblushes*

Ooook!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm a dummy
I left my contacts in while sleeping! 
I don't think i'm supposed to do that...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm a dummy
> I left my contacts in while sleeping!
> I don't think i'm supposed to do that...


Nope. But I guess if they are both still there it is ok. Just dont make a habit of it.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm a dummy
> I left my contacts in while sleeping!
> I don't think i'm supposed to do that...


Ow ow ow ow.  Did you get them out OK?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. But I guess if they are both still there it is ok. Just dont make a habit of it.





backpawscratcher said:


> Ow ow ow ow.  Did you get them out OK?


I checked and my eyes had yellow stuff all over my lashes and it was a pain to get it off, but the contacts came out perfectly fine. I had to set them back in their case to soak for a few mins though. I think they're okay. My cat was being an asshole to me while I was trying to figure this out


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I checked and my eyes had yellow stuff all over my lashes and it was a pain to get it off, but the contacts came out perfectly fine. I had to set them back in their case to soak for a few mins though. I think they're okay. My cat was being an asshole to me while I was trying to figure this out


Lol! Cats!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! Cats!


I was trying to take the left one out and he was like nO i'M mOrE iMpOrTaNt


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I was trying to take the left one out and he was like nO i'M mOrE iMpOrTaNt


That is what they do best I think. Im a dog person, and my two dogs are my fur babies(i called them this long before I knew what Furries were). They are always jealous of each other when it comes to my attention. If I pet one, you can bet the other one stops what they are doing and tries to get their petting too.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Ouch.  Glad to hear it’s fine.  Probably best to wear glasses for a day or two though.

I wear dailies and there are times when I’ve had them in for like 15 hours when I struggle to get them out.  It’s like tears turn to glue after a while.  Have to put water in my eyes to really moisten them before I can slide the lens down when that happens.  My OH hates to see it.  I suppose it does look like I’m stood poking myself in the face 

Have you got any drops you can put in your eyes to help soothe them?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

My kids got attitudes this morning. One because he has to go to school, the other one because she cant find her missing sock. Geez! Give me the strength!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, it appears it is gonna be a rainy day today. Yay.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Well I need to go be productive. So gotta run. Have a great day my Furry friends! See yall later!


----------



## Akinyi (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My kids got attitudes this morning. One because he has to go to school, the other one because she cant find her missing sock. Geez! Give me the strength!!


I'm waving my arms to send strength vibes to you!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well I need to go be productive. So gotta run. Have a great day my Furry friends! See yall later!


Same here.  Catch you later you glorious bunch of nutcases!!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ouch.  Glad to hear it’s fine.  Probably best to wear glasses for a day or two though.
> 
> I wear dailies and there are times when I’ve had them in for like 15 hours when I struggle to get them out.  It’s like tears turn to glue after a while.  Have to put water in my eyes to really moisten them before I can slide the lens down when that happens.  My OH hates to see it.  I suppose it does look like I’m stood poking myself in the face
> 
> Have you got any drops you can put in your eyes to help soothe them?


I do have drops, and I carry extra solution and an extra case to school in case.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

hey guys


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> hey guys


Hey Majesty!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> hey guys


Morning


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> hey guys



Good morning, well, midday now.



P_Dragon said:


> Morning



I hope I'm not being pushy or rude, but did you get a chance to read the story I linked? Just wandering, puts my mind at ease knowing I haven't weirded someone out, and they're just busy.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Why are there so many foxes here


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Why are there so many foxes here



Well, the real answer is probably NSFW, so we'll never know...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, the real answer is probably NSFW, so we'll never know...


I feel like you're all planning to take over the rest of us and make us all your slaves


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh sh-
And I need to go like, right now! Bye everyone!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh sh-
> And I need to go like, right now! Bye everyone!



M'kay, gut bye.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Morning yall


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning yall



Moi


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 7, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Good morning, well, midday now.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not being pushy or rude, but did you get a chance to read the story I linked? Just wandering, puts my mind at ease knowing I haven't weirded someone out, and they're just busy.


You're fine! Unfortunately not yet 
I tried to but Google Docs wrecked my crappy old phone so I'll have to read it on my PC at home. That's what I get for being a Luddite  It's on my list though!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey Majesty!





P_Dragon said:


> Morning





MetroFox2 said:


> Good morning, well, midday now.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not being pushy or rude, but did you get a chance to read the story I linked? Just wandering, puts my mind at ease knowing I haven't weirded someone out, and they're just busy.



Morning, morning, morning.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> You're fine! Unfortunately not yet
> I tried to but Google Docs wrecked my crappy old phone so I'll have to read it on my PC at home. That's what I get for being a Luddite  It's on my list though!



No problem, there's no rush, I've got until the 28th to have this done. Thanks again for being interested in what I write.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm home, hi everyone


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Ok so whole free time in school today I was wondering, is sworn translator is an good option for a job in the future for me, but from the other side english is the only subject I'm good at


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

I felt that it will be a bad day, but I wasn't late, I knew something on the chemistry test (maybe I will not totally fail it)


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi there! Back from work


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi there! Back from work


Hi there my foxy friend


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi Black Burn...how it goes at school?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

I have wrote it a 3 minutes before your comming here


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 7, 2018)

congratz!!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm bored and it hurts to speak bc of an infected salivary gland but at least I have gum


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Well Idk what I will get, probably 2, or there's a little chance for 1, maybe with a great luck I will get 3


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm bored and it hurts to speak bc of an infected salivary gland but at least I have gum


*hugs*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 7, 2018)

Who here has seen the resident evil movies? To be honest I like all of the movies.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs*


Yas huggles *Hugs back*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 7, 2018)

Tried something ballsy for welding today. I collect old welding equipment well one of the things I have is four pipe fitters helmets ranging from the 1940's 1960's 1980's and one that's newer than 1978 but older than 2015.

These are fixed shade. My miller digital infinity helmet is causing me a lot of neck issues. It's a really heavy helmet to have on your head for most of a ten hour work shift.

So I popped out my antique gold lens from the broken 1960's jackson and threw it into the blue mystery year one and started welding.

Holy Shit the difference. I forgot why I used my 1940's one with a gold lenses for tigging.  You can see the colours of everything with a gold lens. Also no real strain on my neck plus.

Yeh I think I'm gonna be using a fixed lens from here out.


----------



## Akinyi (Feb 7, 2018)

I went jogging and now my lungs are on fire and I can't talk...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 7, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> I went jogging and now my lungs are on fire and I can't talk...


so dont talk and lets write


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Tried something ballsy for welding today. I collect old welding equipment well one of the things I have is four pipe fitters helmets ranging from the 1940's 1960's 1980's and one that's newer than 1978 but older than 2015.
> 
> These are fixed shade. My miller digital infinity helmet is causing me a lot of neck issues. It's a really heavy helmet to have on your head for most of a ten hour work shift.
> 
> ...


Plus goldened lenses are pretty damn Steampunk.  Nicely done all round.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> I went jogging and now my lungs are on fire and I can't talk...



Morning, nice to meet ya


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

*howls*

Morning, afternoon or evening everyfur!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Soooo tiireeeed... I don't want to go for an english course today....


----------



## Akinyi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning, nice to meet ya


Afternoon for me and you too!


----------



## Akinyi (Feb 7, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> so dont talk and lets write


That was my plan, hehe.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 7, 2018)

hi


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

Morning foxy


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Somebody halp, I'm lack of life energy, I could just go to sleep if I wouldn't have to study for tommorow history test and go for an english course today


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Somebody halp, I'm lack of life energy, I could just go to sleep if I wouldn't have to study for tommorow history test and go for an english course today


oki...take your headphones and listen to this


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *howls*
> 
> Morning, afternoon or evening everyfur!


*covers ears against super loud howling*

Good morning


----------



## Mabus (Feb 7, 2018)

*howls quietly*


backpawscratcher said:


> *covers ears against super loud howling*
> 
> Good morning



Morning!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *covers ears against super loud howling*
> 
> Good morning


Gotta make sure everyone is awake


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Plus goldened lenses are pretty damn Steampunk.  Nicely done all round.


You should see the 1940's one it looks like something you'd see from an early sci-if villain with a gold lens in it. I need to dig up that one. The blue one is great and all but that old one is indestructible. I laughed at 6010 stick welding. No damage at all.

Go watch a YouTube of that to get an idea of why that's impressive,


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 7, 2018)

*does sonic echo which nobody can hear to be a smartass*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> You should see the 1940's one it looks like something you'd see from an early sci-if villain with a gold lens in it. I need to dig up that one. The blue one is great and all but that old one is indestructible. I laughed at 6010 stick welding. No damage at all.
> 
> Go watch a YouTube of that to get an idea of why that's impressive,


Will do when I finally get out of the office.  Los Angryles just got in and they’re all wanting a piece of me 


DarkoKavinsky said:


> *does sonic echo which nobody can hear to be a smartass*


*watches all dogs, wolves and foxes in the room tilt their heads to one side*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 7, 2018)

Meh, I've got miniscule otter ears which have been subjected to years of harmonica abuse, so didn't notice.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 7, 2018)

Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files
This is just a short track I made in guitar class today, it is very simple. I'm trying to make more complex tracks, but I need to repair two of the strings on my guitar. seven nation army is not my own creation, obviously, but I recorded myself playing it. so, enjoy.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

me every day at work:


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Blblblblblbblblbl


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 7, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> No problem, there's no rush, I've got until the 28th to have this done. Thanks again for being interested in what I write.


Bumping your story: docs.google.com: Feathers of the Crowned Crane (February Challenge Entry)
Got to read it on my lunch break and I enjoyed it! What struck me the most were your character names. They're awesome (pawsome?). I'm obviously terrible at that kind of thing, though, so that might not mean too much LOL. That was a great read though. 
Is there a word count limit on whatever challenge you wrote that for?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 7, 2018)

I just managed to burn both my wrists in almost identical spots. It's official I'm a welder again!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, I’ve seen a few sly comments heading your way.  If it helps I think you’re ace.  Don’t ever change.
> 
> (And I know some of you others will think I say that to everyone, but if you think that then it’s because I think you’re ace too.  And if I haven’t yet said it to anyone reading this I’m going to emphasise the YET part of that, because I think you’re all pretty wonderful.  You make me happy, and for that I can’t thank you enough.)




*hugs*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> me every day at work:


that's me mentally whenever someone pisses me off.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Bumping your story: docs.google.com: Feathers of the Crowned Crane (February Challenge Entry)
> Got to read it on my lunch break and I enjoyed it! What struck me the most were your character names. They're awesome (pawsome?). I'm obviously terrible at that kind of thing, though, so that might not mean too much LOL. That was a great read though.
> Is there a word count limit on whatever challenge you wrote that for?



Hang on, will be back in a sec to answer.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> that's me mentally whenever someone pisses me off.


Me mentally when someone pisses me I'm doing something very bad to this person...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> me every day at work:


Hahaha


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm hoping I get that permit soon. Waiting in the mail for something is never fun... they have seven days to accept or decline. Our county is pretty fast so hopefully it's here today or tomorrow!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 7, 2018)

Also I want fifteen of these. I'd find a use... and that's happiness.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Also I want fifteen of these. I'd find a use... and that's happiness.


Umbrella holder ^^


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Also I want fifteen of these. I'd find a use... and that's happiness.


I love it!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Also I want fifteen of these. I'd find a use... and that's happiness.


Those are cool.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

blblblblbl


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

My next project.  Already found where to get the plates.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Umbrella holder ^^




OMG ITS A BEE!! SQUISH IT!!!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 7, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Bumping your story: docs.google.com: Feathers of the Crowned Crane (February Challenge Entry)
> Got to read it on my lunch break and I enjoyed it! What struck me the most were your character names. They're awesome (pawsome?). I'm obviously terrible at that kind of thing, though, so that might not mean too much LOL. That was a great read though.
> Is there a word count limit on whatever challenge you wrote that for?



Thanks for reading it, I appreciate it. The word limit is min 500 - max 5,000


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 7, 2018)

Eeeyup.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Rawwr


----------



## Mabus (Feb 7, 2018)

Woof :/


----------



## Mabus (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> View attachment 27521
> 
> My next project.  Already found where to get the plates.



The huns went that-a-way *points*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof :/


Awwoooo!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Rawwr


Hi Majesty, about this moving to my bunker, of course first thing I will say... YOU HAVEN'T EVEN TALKED ABOUT IT WITH ME BLYAT


----------



## Dongding (Feb 7, 2018)

Fox stole muh' glove...


----------



## Dongding (Feb 7, 2018)

Lil' sun'bitch...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Majesty, about this moving to my bunker, of course first thing I will say... YOU HAVEN'T EVEN TALKED ABOUT IT WITH ME BLYAT


Ok. Um. Let's talk about it! *grins.* I'm moving in. *shrugs.* there, done.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Fox stole muh' glove...


Maybe his paws are freezing? Maybe he took it to wear it on a tail beacuse it's cold?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Ok. Um. Let's talk about it! *grins.* I'm moving in. *shrugs.* there, done.


Ok you convinced me with this


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok you convinced me with this


Great! I don't have any furniture or nothin', so I can just lie on the floor in a spare closet or something.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 7, 2018)

https://imgur.com/Cam0DXa


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mabus said:


> The huns went that-a-way *points*



I'm just tired of chasing them just a gambason on XD


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Great! I don't have any furniture or nothin', so I can just lie on the floor in a spare closet or something.


I thought that you will sleep on a couch or something, but it's your decision


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I thought that you will sleep on a couch or something, but it's your decision


Ok! Couch, it is! *yawns.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Ok! Couch, it is! *yawns.*


I hope that I will not regret accepting your moving in... And never go to the room with sign "Armoury" and never go to the room with sign "doesn't matter" without asking..


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I hope that I will not regret accepting your moving in... And never go to the room with sign "Armoury" and never go to the room with sign "doesn't matter" without asking..



Ok! Why not?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I hope that I will not regret accepting your moving in... And never go to the room with sign "Armoury" and never go to the room with sign "doesn't matter" without asking..


Please tell me the doesn't matter room is a sex dungeon.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Fox stole muh' glove...


Maybe he's building himself a Mansuit for a con


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Please tell me the doesn't matter room is a sex dungeon.


Nope


Majesty Sidus said:


> Ok! Why not?


Well armoury.. I don't want you to hurt yourself and let's stick to this version, and the second room as the sign says...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Nope


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Nope
> 
> Well armoury.. I don't want you to hurt yourself and let's stick to this version, and the second room as the sign says...


Oh, ok. *looks at the fire place and gets up.* Imma get more wood for the fire! *runs outside before you can say anything.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Oh, ok. *looks at the fire place and gets up.* Imma get more wood for the fire! *runs outside before you can say anything.*


*follows her silently*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

*walks into the forest and finds a huge, hollow tree. I look at it for a moment, then sit on it, leaning against the frozen oak tree behind me. I look at the sky and focus on a cloud.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

*from the bush throws snowball at her and pounces on her* surprise!!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

*yawns and doesn't acknowledge the snowball.* I'm tired, Kit. We played all yesterday and I didn't sleep 'till about midnight...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *yawns and doesn't acknowledge the snowball.* I'm tired, Kit. We played all yesterday and I didn't sleep 'till about midnight...


I usually sleep at midnight or at 1AM, but ok if you are tired I will hold myself for today...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


>


Burn: But that is room full of ca...
Black: Shut up... Shut up SHUT UP


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Shit hyena is too heavy to carry her to bunker...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

*wakes up.* wha?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *wakes up.* wha?


You've fell asleep here in cold... Maybe you will return to a bunker on a couch? You're a little bit heavier than me and I can't carry you...


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You've fell asleep here in cold... Maybe you will return to a bunker on a couch? You're a little bit heavier than me and I can't carry you...



*sniffs* Yup. Ok. *gets up and drags myself to the bunker, flopping on the couch and immediately falling back asleep.*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *sniffs* Yup. Ok. *gets up and drags myself to the bunker, flopping on the couch and immediately falling back asleep.*


*covers her with a blanket* good night


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *wakes up.* wha?




sends in the lions


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> sends in the lions


And orcas.  LOTS of orcas.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

*closes the bunker* leave this hyena alone


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> And orcas.  LOTS of orcas.



lol I don't think orcas eat hyenas


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I don't think orcas eat hyenas


We can apparently ask them now.

"Hellooooo"

"Byeee-Byeeee"

"Ammyyyyyyy"

"Briiiiing meeeee Hyeeeeeena flessssshhhhh"



That last one might confirm it.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 7, 2018)

*gets on the couch* good night furs


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm disappointed by the lack of sex dungeons in creepy bunkers. Seriously wouldn't that be the first thing you put in before you stock up on food and end of the world goodies? If the world is ending chances are you're going to need to find some way to keep yourself entertained and lets face it playing cards and monopoly will only go so far (actually monopoly might reduce your life expectancy.) And if you do have a partner the binding time in a sound proof room would be nice..

Or if you don't have a partner you could just flog yourself and cry yourself until you pass out from exhaustion or blood loss as the nuclear Apocalypse goes on and you're still alone.

Better hope that mutated tribal chick has interests in you.  though the debate is out if that third breast is a tumor or an actual breast.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

ok so orcas do eat hyenas!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm disappointed by the lack of sex dungeons in creepy bunkers. Seriously wouldn't that be the first thing you put in before you stock up on food and end of the world goodies? If the world is ending chances are you're going to need to find some way to keep yourself entertained and lets face it playing cards and monopoly will only go so far (actually monopoly might reduce your life expectancy.) And if you do have a partner the binding time in a sound proof room would be nice..
> 
> Or if you don't have a partner you could just flog yourself and cry yourself until you pass out from exhaustion or blood loss as the nuclear Apocalypse goes on and you're still alone.
> 
> Better hope that mutated tribal chick has interests in you.  though the debate is out if that third breast is a tumor or an actual breast.


I'd immediately be installing a hydroponic farm as the nukes rained down.  Then I'd swing around in the trees that would grow.  

And the mutated triple breasted tribal chick could make me tea from the leaves we'd harvest between the trees, although only on alternate occasions of course.  Our new two-person, five-breasted society would be very egalitarian between the sexes.  I'd make her tea too.

Don't ask where we'd get the milk though.  Better not to think about that.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds fun! One day I hope to talk Mrs bhutrflai into taking me to a FurCon. There is a big one here in Atlanta. FWA!


It would be interesting if I managed to make it and run into you


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ok so orcas do eat hyenas!!


They didn't, until someone in France went and taught them to ask for what they wanted for dinner.

*shakes head sadly*


----------



## Astus (Feb 7, 2018)

Blahhhhh


----------



## Astus (Feb 7, 2018)

For some reason, every once in a while these random people from NY come into our store and use the bathroom. And at the end one of them will ask for advice or if we have some sort of food or something, and try to divert attention away from the bathroom... and nothing in the store is missing afterwards... it's just so odd


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> For some reason, every once in a while these random people from NY come into our store and use the bathroom. And at the end one of them will ask for advice or if we have some sort of food or something, and try to divert attention away from the bathroom... and nothing in the store is missing afterwards... it's just so odd


Odd like us Furries?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

*waves* Hello everyfur.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *waves* Hello everyfur.


Heya.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> They didn't, until someone in France went and taught them to ask for what they wanted for dinner.
> 
> *shakes head sadly*


Wh-what!? What the heck did I miss!!?? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Heya.


Hey. How are you?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> OMG ITS A BEE!! SQUISH IT!!!


Nuhhh! ;-;


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey. How are you?


Pretty good! How are you?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Wh-what!? What the heck did I miss!!?? Should I be concerned?



probably, the orcas are going to eat you.. ill miss you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Nuhhh! ;-;


Hello Kiara! Did you gst to sit next to your crush?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *waves* Hello everyfur.


*puts down book on advanced astrophysics written in Chinese*

Hello Okami 

*picks book up and gets back to beating floor with it*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Pretty good! How are you?


Tired. Just slept 3 hours in preparation to goto work tonight. I really need to finish this job so I can get $$$$$.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> probably, the orcas are going to eat you.. ill miss you


Nooooooooo!!!!!!
Wait, how the heck would the orcas get me? I have a fear of the ocean, you ain't gettin' me at a beach or something...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *puts down book on advanced astrophysics written in Chinese*
> 
> Hello Okami
> 
> *picks book up and gets back to beating floor with it*


Hi Paws! Been having fun I see.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!!
> Wait, how the heck would the orcas get me? I have a fear of the ocean, you ain't gettin' me at a beach or something...


Didn't you hear?  Some trainer in France taught them how to walk.  They can go anywhere now.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Kiara! Did you gst to sit next to your crush?


No, He wanted to sit alone and play his ukulele today
I got to listen though, and thats what matters most to me!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Paws! Been having fun I see.


Always matey.  Always 

Would you like a go at this pointless floor bashing stuff?  I've been in @Simo 's library, so there's lots of books to bash the floor with.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *waves* Hello everyfur.



Heya Okami.

Evening everyone else.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya Okami.
> 
> Evening everyone else.


Hey Mudman.  What you up to?

*bashes floor with first edition of Jane Eyre*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No, He wanted to sit alone and play his ukulele today
> I got to listen though, and thats what matters most to me!


Well, maybe next time.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Didn't you hear?  Some trainer in France taught them how to walk.  They can go anywhere now.


Oh, golly. *slowly closes the bunker door and locks it, curling up in a ball in the corner.* not the orcas. Not again. Oh no...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hey Mudman.  What you up to?
> 
> *bashes floor with first edition of Jane Eyre*



Gonna toss something together for dinner quickly, just finished paying everything but rent.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya Okami.
> 
> Evening everyone else.


Hello Mudman! What you been up to?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Oh, golly. *slowly closes the bunker door and locks it, curling up in a ball in the corner.* not the orcas. Not again. Oh no...


Is that.....a _dorsal fin_ behind you?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Gonna toss something together for dinner quickly, just finished paying everything but rent.


Productive day.  Nice!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Mudman! What you been up to?



Oh, just being the bad guy work and trying not to piss off people.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Always matey.  Always
> 
> Would you like a go at this pointless floor bashing stuff?  I've been in @Simo 's library, so there's lots of books to bash the floor with.


Too tired to bash book. After dinner I am going to work for the night. Got a few shower valves and water lines to run. Yay.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Productive day.  Nice!



Just broke now


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, maybe next time.


Yeah. Hopefully...
I've heard rumors that he's taken now anyways. Dosen't matter.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Hmm.  What we got here?  Another first edition.  Nice.

*smashes mint condition copy of The Hobbit on floorboards*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Just broke now


My favorite past time! Being broke!!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah. Hopefully...
> I've heard rumors that he's taken now anyways. Dosen't matter.



Never know tell he says so, could just be girl you don’t like starting stuff.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Too tired to bash book. After dinner I am going to work for the night. Got a few shower valves and water lines to run. Yay.


Never mind.  I'll bash some for you.  Any requests?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah. Hopefully...
> I've heard rumors that he's taken now anyways. Dosen't matter.


Ah....crushes can be crushing at times. But then again, they do work out sometimes.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Oh, golly. *slowly closes the bunker door and locks it, curling up in a ball in the corner.* not the orcas. Not again. Oh no...



so you wanna go see free willy with me?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Just broke now





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My favorite past time! Being broke!!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My favorite past time! Being broke!!



I can’t be, I have to pay for a motel next month....hopefully


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Never know tell he says so, could just be girl you don’t like starting stuff.


The thing is it wasn't a girl that told me that... It was one of his friends... But this person has been proven to be untrustworthy in the past...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Never mind.  I'll bash some for you.  Any requests?


Any Ann Rand? You can burn her shit!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I can’t be, I have to pay for a motel next month....hopefully


It'll work itself out. Normally does right?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> so you wanna go see free willy with me?


I saw a movie a long time ago about a killer Orca. It was called Orca. Like Jaws, it made me distrust fish with teeth.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Any Ann Rand? You can burn her shit!


You wish is my command 

*sets fire to all Rand books worth reading*

*fire splutters out in less than second*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


>


Thats why the great giraffe made money! So we can make more!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> The thing is it wasn't a girl that told me that... It was one of his friends... But this person has been proven to be untrustworthy in the past...



Just be safe and never say die until it’s truly over.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It'll work itself out. Normally does right?



Hope so, if not I might just say fuck it for good with dating.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Just be safe and never say die until it’s truly over.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so, if not I might just say fuck it for good with dating.


What did you just tell Kiara? Same applies to you mate!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You wish is my command
> 
> *sets fire to all Rand books worth reading*
> 
> *fire splutters out in less than second*


*warms hands by fire* Why did it go out?! Figures her shit wont burn!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ah....crushes can be crushing at times. But then again, they do work out sometimes.


I honestly have no hope for dating...
I'm loud and weird and because I dress edgy and have an anime backpack i'm considered undesirable... 


Mudman2001 said:


> fuck it for good


That wasn't the plan!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What did you just tell Kiara? Same applies to you mate!


Are you australlian now?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> The thing is it wasn't a girl that told me that... It was one of his friends... But this person has been proven to be untrustworthy in the past...


Maybe it'll turn into something more than a crush. Time will only tell.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I honestly have no hope for dating...
> I'm loud and weird and because I dress edgy and have an anime backpack i'm considered undesirable...
> 
> That wasn't the plan!
> ...


I tend to use that term sometimes. Im a fan of Aussies.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *warms hands by fire* Why did it go out?! Figures her shit wont burn!


Never mind.  It makes excellent floor bashing material


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe it'll turn into something more than a crush. Time will only tell.


Ahah.. That thought scares me... I've never really been with a guy before... I don't know how to relationship


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What did you just tell Kiara? Same applies to you mate!



Lol, just might have to go out there in that case.  We’ll see what happens, it is spring and we’re furries after all XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I tend to use that term sometimes. Im a fan of Aussies.


We use mate all the time over here in England too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Never mind.  It makes excellent floor bashing material


*hands the monkey my plumbers torch* Here, use this. It will catch anything on fire. Trust me, I know.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ahah.. That thought scares me... I've never really been with a guy before... I don't know how to relationship


None of us did when we were your age.  Even those of us that thought we knew.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ahah.. That thought scares me... I've never really been with a guy before... I don't know how to relationship


Just be natural. I never had but one girlfriend while in elementary and middle school. But highschool was hella different. Had to beat them off with a stick. I guess I looked good in my JROTC uniform.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hands the monkey my plumbers torch* Here, use this. It will catch anything on fire. Trust me, I know.



I can second that one.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> None of us did when we were your age.  Even those of us that thought we knew.


I know how to be in a relationship with a girl but with a guy I can't just be cocky


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> None of us did when we were your age.  Even those of us that thought we knew.


Awooo! Aint that the truth!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I honestly have no hope for dating...
> I'm loud and weird and because I dress edgy and have an anime backpack i'm considered undesirable...
> 
> That wasn't the plan!
> ...



Your way to young for that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, just might have to go out there in that case.  We’ll see what happens, it is spring and we’re furries after all XD


 Yep!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hands the monkey my plumbers torch* Here, use this. It will catch anything on fire. Trust me, I know.


Haha!!  New toys!! 

*aims super concentrated fire jet at Rand books*

*books bubble and evaporate, leaving smell of scorched bile*

Well, I guess we now know what _those_ were made of.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Your way to young for that.


I started "dating" at her age. But my dad was pretty open minded about such things, and he knew I would do the right thing.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep!



Lol, I want her to by Jackal...plus she already is kinda possive, have to talk about that with her.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Haha!!  New toys!!
> 
> *aims super concentrated fire jet at Rand books*
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I started "dating" at her age. But my dad was pretty open minded about such things, and he knew I would do the right thing.



Lol, I was talking about Kiara just quoting the “fuck it” part of my post.  We’re all typing to quick for my poor ipad


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, I want her to by Jackal...plus she already is kinda possive, have to talk about that with her.


I honestly have no idea what you mean. Still sleepy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, I was talking about Kiara just quoting the “fuck it” part of my post.  We’re all typing to quick for my poor ipad


I like when it gets hopping in here and it aint a brushfire.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I honestly have no idea what you mean. Still sleepy.



Her sona is Jackal...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Im outside smoking and I smell wet dog. Be right back.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I like when it gets hopping in here and it aint a brushfire.


Talking of fires, you probably want this back before I accidentally destroy something 

*hands over torch*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Her sona is Jackal...


Ok. Cool!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Her sona is Jackal...


This goes well with the grin on your avatar's face.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Talking of fires, you probably want this back before I accidentally destroy something
> 
> *hands over torch*


Yeah. We plumbers are always trying to burn things we aint supposed to.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. Cool!


Dogs OK?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Dogs OK?


I smell one outside. My dogs are ininside safe and sound. But I definitely smell a wet dog out here. Dont see one though. *shrugs*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> This goes well with the grin on your avatar's face.


Something tells me that IS why he is smiling like a madman.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I smell one outside. My dogs are ininside safe and sound. But I definitely smell a wet dog out here. Dont see one though. *shrugs*


You're not outside smoking in a fursuit are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

My ear just hissed and popped. Guess the air pressure just changed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You're not outside smoking in a fursuit are you?


Sadly, I dont own one, YET! One day!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You're not outside smoking in a fursuit are you?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Your way to young for that.


I mean I know that
I'm a result of teenage pregnancy, my parents cannot stress that enough


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I started "dating" at her age. But my dad was pretty open minded about such things, and he knew I would do the right thing.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2018)

Well guys and gals, I gotta go get my work clothes on and eat dinner. So, until tomorrow! Bye my Furry Friends! You all have a good night! Wish me luck on finishing this job! Need that $1000!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well guys and gals, I gotta go get my work clothes on and eat dinner. So, until tomorrow! Bye my Furry Friends! You all have a good night! Wish me luck on finishing this job! Need that $1000!


Bye Okami.  Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. Cool!


Yeah.



backpawscratcher said:


> This goes well with the grin on your avatar's face.



She can be playful, and has called me a "silly woofer" already.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Something tells me that IS why he is smiling like a madman.



Be a little since we did anything to cause that big of a grin...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well guys and gals, I gotta go get my work clothes on and eat dinner. So, until tomorrow! Bye my Furry Friends! You all have a good night! Wish me luck on finishing this job! Need that $1000!


Bye! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well guys and gals, I gotta go get my work clothes on and eat dinner. So, until tomorrow! Bye my Furry Friends! You all have a good night! Wish me luck on finishing this job! Need that $1000!



Good luck


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I mean I know that
> I'm a result of teenage pregnancy, my parents cannot stress that enough
> 
> Lol



Lol, and don't worry I know your way smarter for that.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> She can be playful, and has called me a "silly woofer" already.
> 
> Be a little since we did anything to cause that big of a grin...


This has "fun times" written all over it.  Hope it works out.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> This has "fun times" written all over it.  Hope it works out.



Yeah...well...im worried it, and her.  She's been off her meds for several days and we have talked or played around like we use for almost two weeks.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah...well...im worried it, and her.  She's been off her meds for several days and we have talked or played around like we use for almost two weeks.


Oh, I hope she's alright.  Coming off meds can be pretty touch and go sometimes.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh, I hope she's alright.  Coming off meds can be pretty touch and go sometimes.



I know...that has worried.  I trust her to do the right thing and all, but I still worry


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I know...that has worried.  I trust her to do the right thing and all, but I still worry


Yep.  And of course you don't want to come on too heavy, but at the same time....

Feels like tightrope walking at times doesn't it?  All you can do is be there just in case.

Anyway, happier thoughts!!!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yep.  And of course you don't want to come on too heavy, but at the same time....
> 
> Feels like tightrope walking at times doesn't it?  All you can do is be there just in case.
> 
> Anyway, happier thoughts!!!



I know...

Think I already did...didn't say the three words though.  Still hoping for the best though.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I know...
> 
> Think I already did...didn't say the three words though.  Still hoping for the best though.


*huge hug*


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 7, 2018)

I almost came to blows with a superior of mine at work. He actually wanted me to wade in waist deep, freezing water, to make a delivery. I refused, and he lost it on me. So I lost it on him, and he ended up in the water (to show me how much of a pussy I was being) 

His screams of pain and shock fed my soul.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *huge hug*



Thanks.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I almost came to blows with a superior of mine at work. He actually wanted me to wade in waist deep, freezing water, to make a delivery. I refused, and he lost it on me. So I lost it on him, and he ended up in the water (to show me how much of a pussy I was being)
> 
> His screams of pain and shock fed my soul.



LMAO, serves him right.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I almost came to blows with a superior of mine at work. He actually wanted me to wade in waist deep, freezing water, to make a delivery. I refused, and he lost it on me. So I lost it on him, and he ended up in the water (to show me how much of a pussy I was being)
> 
> His screams of pain and shock fed my soul.


Suddenly my job doesn't seem quite so bad


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I honestly have no hope for dating...
> I'm loud and weird and because I dress edgy and have an anime backpack i'm considered undesirable...



I never dated, never saw the point in it. I think it's just a cultural thing, really. And if you don't date, you're considered weird or undesirable, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I never dated, never saw the point in it. I think it's just a cultural thing, really. And if you don't date, you're considered weird or undesirable, so don't worry about it.



I never dated either, just slept around


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 7, 2018)

What trouble are you guys getting into tonight?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> What trouble are you guys getting into tonight?


Staying up WAY too late.  I really ought to sleep.  It's nearly 2am


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Staying up WAY too late.  I really ought to sleep.  It's nearly 2am


I've been staying up too late this week too. Urgh


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've been staying up too late this week too. Urgh


I do it way too often TBH.  Even when I'm not on here late I'm typing a story into the laptop.  Just don't need as much sleep as I once did.  An average of six hours a night now does me.

EDIT : FAF just gave me a trophy for being addicted


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I do it way too often TBH.  Even when I'm not on here late I'm typing a story into the laptop.  Just don't need as much sleep as I once did.  An average of six hours a night now does me.


I'm the opposite. I need at least 7.5 to 8 to feel refreshed. And I have regularly been getting around 6.5-7 :<


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm the opposite. I need at least 7.5 to 8 to feel refreshed. And I have regularly been getting around 6.5-7 :<


Ugh.  Nothing worse than not getting enough several nights on the trot.  Any idea on the cause?  Just stuff running through your head?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> What trouble are you guys getting into tonight?



Wish I knew lol


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I never dated, never saw the point in it. I think it's just a cultural thing, really. And if you don't date, you're considered weird or undesirable, so don't worry about it.


I don't care if I seem undesirable
If they can't look past rumors and other stuff, they can gladly fuck off ^^


Fuzzylumkin said:


> I never dated either, just slept around


And thats why I have six siblings!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 7, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> What trouble are you guys getting into tonight?


Gonna stop by the Bottle-o after classes to get a bottle of whiskey and see where that takes me, probs gonna try to not drunk post like I usually do tho


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't care if I seem undesirable
> If they can't look past rumors and other stuff, they can gladly fuck off ^^
> 
> And thats why I have six siblings!



Eh, yeah, that's why sex education needs to be better in public schools.  In southern Missouri they literally don't teach it at all, some of my friends didn't even know what contraceptives were. Oh, and lots of teen pregnancies. Lovely area, I totally want to move back. /sarc


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't care if I seem undesirable
> If they can't look past rumors and other stuff, they can gladly fuck off ^^
> 
> And thats why I have six siblings!



Lol, and this is why your such an awesome person.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I never dated, never saw the point in it. I think it's just a cultural thing, really. And if you don't date, you're considered weird or undesirable, so don't worry about it.



I’m kind of the same way. I’ve only dated two people ever and neither got serious. I don’t think i even have the social skills to be successful in those kinds of endeavors. Sometimes it can be tough to get out of your own head.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

OK furries.  This time I really should get some rest.  

*flops down into nest in the corner*

Good night all.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OK furries.  This time I really should get some rest.
> 
> *flops down into nest in the corner*
> 
> Good night all.



Night


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I’m kind of the same way. I’ve only dated two people ever and neither got serious. I don’t think i even have the social skills to be successful in those kinds of endeavors. Sometimes it can be tough to get out of your own head.



Yes, that is very true. I think it is sad how many people are too scared these days to explore what can be such an exciting and fulfilling aspect of being human!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 7, 2018)

*skydives*
*stops just short of a snootplant*
*bellyflops*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *skydives*
> *stops just short of a snootplant*
> *bellyflops*


Snootplant?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Eh, yeah, that's why sex education needs to be better in public schools.  In southern Missouri they literally don't teach it at all, some of my friends didn't even know what contraceptives were. Oh, and lots of teen pregnancies. Lovely area, I totally want to move back. /sarc


I mean I have a form of protection that lasts three year because my mom dosen't trust me ^^


Mudman2001 said:


> Lol, and this is why your such an awesome person.


Thanks? lol


----------



## Rystren (Feb 7, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Snootplant?


like a faceplant.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Rystren said:


> like a faceplant.


 I see... because you have a snoot.  Speaking of that—>*boop*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 7, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I see... because you have a snoot.  Speaking of that—>*boop*


:O


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't care if I seem undesirable
> If they can't look past rumors and other stuff, they can gladly fuck off ^^
> 
> And thats why I have six siblings!



lol im totally kidding by the way


----------



## stimpy (Feb 7, 2018)

not sure why but I can taste pringles in my mouth even though i haven't had any??


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I mean I have a form of protection that lasts three year because my mom dosen't trust me ^^



Well, that's a bit insulting, I guess you're safer that way!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, that's a bit insulting, I guess you're safer that way!


Yup 


I'm gonna go take a nap because my depression is kicking in
Night, furries!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, that's a bit insulting, I guess you're safer that way!


It might not be so much that they don’t trust you, but that they don’t trust others.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go take a nap because my depression is kicking in
> Night, furries!



Okay, good night, hope it wasn't me...



TheLaughingLion1 said:


> It might not be so much that they don’t trust you, but that they don’t trust others.



owo I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 7, 2018)

guys we need to spam until we get to page 1500! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

...Totally didn't edit this... I NEVER made some sort of embarrasing mistake on the internet where it's available for everyone to see.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> guys we need to spam until we get to page 500! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



We're on page 1412 on my side... you must have your per-page post view up really high.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> We're on page 1412 on my side... you must have your per-page post view up really high.


nope, I see page 1412, I'm just saying we need 88 full pages of spam


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> We're on page 1412 on my side... you must have your per-page post view up really high.


wait... og god no


WolfoxeCrevan said:


> guys we need to spam until we get to page 500! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


1500****
ugh


----------



## stimpy (Feb 7, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> guys we need to spam until we get to page 500! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


I remember when Open Chat reached 1000 pages


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 7, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> wait... og god no
> 
> 1500****
> ugh



Okay, that explains it.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 7, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I remember when Open Chat reached 1000 pages


shush, I'm never gonna live this down, am I?


----------



## Br3a (Feb 7, 2018)

Ping
(Contributing to post count)


----------



## stimpy (Feb 7, 2018)

Br3a said:


> Ping
> (Contributing to post count)


C:\>ping 192.168.0.6 -n 5


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

*looks around empty thread* Hello? *voice echoes into nothingness*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I remember when Open Chat reached 1000 pages


Me to. I was there.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *looks around empty thread* Hello? *voice echoes into nothingness*


*fades in from the void*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *fades in from the void*


Hi Stimpy!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Stimpy!


Hello okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Hello okami


Howls it going?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Are you there Mud?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howls it going?


It was going great...until that pun


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

stimpy said:


> It was going great...until that pun


What do you expect from a pun enthusiast?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

stimpy said:


> It was going great...until that pun


Furtastic!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Furtastic!


I'm glad I stopped by The bottle-o (jk)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I'm glad I stopped by The bottle-o (jk)


 I cant help myself sometimes. They just flow. But I really dont use them a whole lot......well.....not......ok, I use them alot.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I cant help myself sometimes. They just flow. But I really dont use them a whole lot......well.....not......ok, I use them alot.


Can't say I'm really that furprised (did I do it right?)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Well this wolf is tired. Goodnight Furries. *crawls into den and falls asleep*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Can't say I'm really that furprised (did I do it right?)


Lol! Yeah!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Can't say I'm really that furprised (did I do it right?)


Night Stimpy!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

This thread is furbarrassing


----------



## stimpy (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Night Stimpy!


Good night okami


----------



## stimpy (Feb 8, 2018)

furry puns are like doin hard drugs, they'll be the date of you


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm disappointed by the lack of sex dungeons in creepy bunkers. Seriously wouldn't that be the first thing you put in before you stock up on food and end of the world goodies? If the world is ending chances are you're going to need to find some way to keep yourself entertained and lets face it playing cards and monopoly will only go so far (actually monopoly might reduce your life expectancy.) And if you do have a partner the binding time in a sound proof room would be nice..
> 
> Or if you don't have a partner you could just flog yourself and cry yourself until you pass out from exhaustion or blood loss as the nuclear Apocalypse goes on and you're still alone.
> 
> Better hope that mutated tribal chick has interests in you.  though the debate is out if that third breast is a tumor or an actual breast.


Maybe I should consider it...


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Why there's a furry by the wall and then next furry starts raping those captives?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 8, 2018)

A fox has been leaving little _presents _on my lawn in the night.  Foxes, eh?  I do hope it wasn't anyone here!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Why there's a furry by the wall and then next furry starts raping those captives?


He operated secret group of people who send illegal cookies. And our task was them to cover. A bit later the whole video will be mounted.


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 8, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> He operated secret group of people who send illegal cookies. And our task was them to cover. A bit later the whole video will be mounted.



I see that you used stealth in your approach and wore camouflage to conceal your self.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> A fox has been leaving little _presents _on my lawn in the night.  Foxes, eh?  I do hope it wasn't anyone here!


Me and bhutrflai saw a fox walking across the parking lot at wal mart a few nights ago.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

2 lessona left.. English... Easy... But then biology... FuuuuuuFuuuuuuuuu.... But tommorow day is great, first lesson is cancelled beacuse teacher is sick so I have lesson on 9:15AM, so in Friday I'll have more time for sleep and only 5 lessons AWOOOOOOO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> 2 lessona left.. English... Easy... But then biology... FuuuuuuFuuuuuuuuu.... But tommorow day is great, first lesson is cancelled beacuse teacher is sick so I have lesson on 9:15AM, so in Friday I'll have more time for sleep and only 5 lessons AWOOOOOOO


My God! That cat just awoooooed!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My God! That cat just awoooooed!


It's not my first time when I woof,marf or awooo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's not my first time when I woof,marf or awooo


It is still unexpected. But still a good thing! Everyone should awoooooo#awooooo!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It is still unexpected. But still a good thing! Everyone should awoooooo#awooooo!



Awoo?

.

.

.

AWOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Awoo?
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Awooooooo!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Good morning!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 8, 2018)

I slept in my mascara and eyeliner and now I look like a freak ^^

I'm so very very tired


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 8, 2018)

Everything hurts and I feel like death.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Of course it coudn't be a good day, first on the lesson -50 for using a phonebeacuse I checked the time, then for using a phone on a break -25, and next -25 for using on another, kurwa stupid school law etc. I live in a free country but we talk nit eniugh and sit in those phones so we can't


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

And I can't say nothing


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 8, 2018)

What's kurwa? 


Black Burn said:


> Of course it coudn't be a good day, first on the lesson -50 for using a phonebeacuse I checked the time, then for using a phone on a break -25, and next -25 for using on another, kurwa stupid school law etc. I live in a free country but we talk nit eniugh and sit in those phones so we can't


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 8, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> What's kurwa?



It's the all-purpose Polish profanity.  I had some lovely Polish neighbours a few years ago, and they taught me how to say "Kurwa" and the Polish for "Let's go for a beer" (which I can't remember now).


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Does anyone know how to stop receiving emails for every notification on this forum?  I’ve change my settings but it seems that i’m missing something. ;(


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I slept in my mascara and eyeliner and now I look like a freak ^^
> 
> I'm so very very tired





Majesty Sidus said:


> Everything hurts and I feel like death.


Yall need more sleep.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Does anyone know how to stop receiving emails for every notification on this forum?  I’ve change my settings but it seems that i’m missing something. ;(


Go into settings and turn off.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> What's kurwa?


When you call woman a kurwa, you call her a whore, when you say kurwa when youyou're angry you just swear it's like saying "fuck", when you say "wykurwiaj"you say "get the fuck out" and so on, it's a polish multi-tool


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Good news are that my mum is not that much upset as I expected, she just sayed that I should be more careful, beacuse as I have said, in the high schools I want they look on the behavior


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Fuck, I always had very good behavior on my marks, now when the new evaluation system came to my school and this phone prohibition came (when most of the students use phones illegaly ) to life, I only have good, and maybe know I will have only acceptable for those points


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I slept in my mascara and eyeliner and now I look like a freak ^^
> 
> I'm so very very tired


I slept with thick hair, i always loook like a freak


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I slept with thick hair, i always loook like a freak


THICC


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 8, 2018)

I’ve edited these settings but my email is still blowing up... haaaaaalp


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

What the fuck, wow wo wowwow wowowo, how, why, what the fuck


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm working on a story on DeviantArt, I'm only on the 1st chapter


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 8, 2018)

I've been looking at you through the glass, don't know how much time has passed, oh God it feels like forever, and no one ever tells you that forever feels like home, sitting all alone inside your head.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I'm working on a story on DeviantArt, I'm only on the 1st chapter


Do it slowly if you have to and want to, beacuse if you will do it, forcing yourself beacuse you want to do it faster, will reduce the quality of this


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 8, 2018)

All the bands I have seen live.

Shinedown, Queensryche, Skillet, Red, Disturbed, In this moment, Halestorm, Sevendust, Sick Puppies, Korn, and Flyleaf.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Do it slowly if you have to and want to, beacuse if you will do it, forcing yourself beacuse you want to do it faster, will reduce the quality of this


that's true, which is why I always take my time when writing stories.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 8, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*boops the snoot and runs away*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooooooo!!!


AWOOOOOOOK!


----------



## Astus (Feb 8, 2018)

Anyone want to go to class for me? I’d like to be sleeping right now -_-


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi there!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 8, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi there!


hi. *hugs*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 8, 2018)

do you guys think that chess requires more skill and mental thinking than most other sports?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 8, 2018)

yep... i love chess....


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 8, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> yep... i love chess....


I love chess too, but I don't have much time to play. *sighs*


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 8, 2018)

The same as me..


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> do you guys think that chess requires more skill and mental thinking than most other sports?


Yes.  I honestly think chess lessons should be on the curriculum in schools. It teaches you to think ahead further than your immediate moves, to think about the motivations of others, and even take setbacks in order to get what you actually want.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't know if you are celebrating today, but here today's fat Thursday.. and I'm eating doughnut


----------



## Astus (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I don't know if you are celebrating this, but here today's fat Thursday.. and I'm eating doughnut



Everyday in the US is fat day


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Everyday in the US is fat day


Oh I forgot... Well here we just in this day eat more dougnuts etc. and in shops we have sales on dougnuts, they're cheaper and there are more types of them, and that's all..


----------



## Astus (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh I forgot... Well here we just in this day eat more dougnuts etc. and in shops we have sales on dougnuts, they're cheaper and there are more types of them, and that's all..



I usually eat pizza everyday  because in the good old USA, its the cheapest thing I can get that will keep me full when i have to work for 12+ hours


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 8, 2018)

I just ran a few laps again
I'm tired as hell


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I love chess too, but I don't have much time to play. *sighs*


 I use to play all the time when i was in HS. I was my school’s chess champ. That’s not saying much though, i went to school out in the boonies so i only had to beat 10 people in our tournements. Nowadays, it’s been years since i sat down and played with anyone.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 8, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I use to play all the time when i was in HS. I was my school’s chess champ. That’s not saying much though, i went to school out in the boonies so i only had to beat 10 people in our tournements. Nowadays, it’s been years since i sat down and played with anyone.


you should check out the website Chess.com - Play Chess Online - Free Games, it is a great site to get to play with other people and make new friends.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello Furries! Hope everyones day has been good so far!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries! Hope everyones day has been good so far!


my day has been... decent, soooo tired, but I have scholastic bowl after school and then stage crew. We are doing sound of music this year.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Well may day was a little bad, mostly beacuse if those minus points to my behavior just for using phone...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I usually eat pizza everyday  because in the good old USA, its the cheapest thing I can get that will keep me full when i have to work for 12+ hours[/QUOTE





Furrygameremopunk said:


> my day has been... decent, soooo tired, but I have scholastic bowl after school and then stage crew. We are doing sound of music this year.


Going to work tonight. Couldnt last night the ground was too wet and it was too cold.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well may day was a little bad, mostly beacuse if those minus points to my behavior just for using phone...


I would suggest not using it so much while at school buddy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Everyday in the US is fat day


Truth!!!*looks at belly* I think I am hungry!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Bags!


----------



## Enix (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello, I have been in the furry fandom for about 3
 months now, an I cam here looking for new friends.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well may day was a little bad, mostly beacuse if those minus points to my behavior just for using phone...



My school recognizes that people use their phones constantly and so integrates programs in the class with your phone. Participation points are awarded for answering questions with your phone.

Also, hello fellow Unstable Democracy person! The US just got downgraded from "democracy" to "flawed democracy," so we get to join your ranks! LOL.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Enix said:


> Hello, I have been in the furry fandom for about 3
> months now, an I cam here looking for new friends.


Well, here we are! Welcome to THE FANDOM!


----------



## Enix (Feb 8, 2018)

You know, I woke up one morning, and forgot from which direction the sun rose from. Then it dawned on me.


----------



## Enix (Feb 8, 2018)

Ill have a profile pic as soon as I can use my phone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Enix said:


> You know, I woke up one morning, and forgot from which direction the sun rose from. Then it dawned on me.


Lol! Yep, you'll fit right in here!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> My school recognizes that people use their phones constantly and so integrates programs in the class with your phone. Participation points are awarded for answering questions with your phone.
> 
> Also, hello fellow Unstable Democracy person! The US just got downgraded from "democracy" to "flawed democracy," so we get to join your ranks! LOL.


But it's poland, here modernisation is 10 years after the west :V


----------



## Enix (Feb 8, 2018)

*Plays Smells Like Teen Spirit for no reason*


----------



## Enix (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh yeah, I am a roleplayer. Discord is my home.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But it's poland, here modernisation is 10 years after the west :V


The USA stopped moving forward as soon as the Berlin Wall fell. Been stagnant ever since. Sure, we have divital tv's and the internet, but our infrastructure is collapsing. But we love painting pretty pictures and rainbows and make believing everything is just swell.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

Seems like everyone is moving to discord or telegram.

What’s gonna happen to FAF D:


----------



## Enix (Feb 8, 2018)

Only in AMERICA!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Seems like everyone is moving to discord or telegram.
> 
> What’s gonna happen to FAF D:


I aint moving. Discord has nothing for me.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But it's poland, here modernisation is 10 years after the west :V



Eh, it's one step forward two steps back for us now...



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The USA stopped moving forward as soon as the Berlin Wall fell. Been stagnant ever since. Sure, we have divital tv's and the internet, but our infrastructure is collapsing. But we love painting pretty pictures and rainbows and make believing everything is just swell.



About sums it up. What notable accomplishments have we made in the last few decades? Nothing major, not really.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey Bahgdaddy, cat got your tongue?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The USA stopped moving forward as soon as the Berlin Wall fell. Been stagnant ever since. Sure, we have divital tv's and the internet, but our infrastructure is collapsing. But we love painting pretty pictures and rainbows and make believing everything is just swell.


Idk from what I see, you still have better situation, but I don't live in USA, so I probably don't know shit


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Seems like everyone is moving to discord or telegram.
> 
> What’s gonna happen to FAF D:



Well maybe if there weren't dumpster fires on a nearly daily basis...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Eh, it's one step forward two steps back for us now...
> 
> 
> 
> About sums it up. What notable accomplishments have we made in the last few decades? Nothing major, not really.


But we have Youtube, Facebook, Twitter, blah blah blah. The USA is a sad place.


----------



## Enix (Feb 8, 2018)

*Thinking* I wonder if people roleplay here...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Idk from what I see, you still have better situation, but I don't live in USA, so I probably don't know shit


The US government has everyone in the world thinking this is the best country in the world. Hasnt been in almost 30 years.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Enix said:


> *Thinking* I wonder if people roleplay here...


Plenty of rp types here. I aint one of them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Enix said:


> *Thinking* I wonder if people roleplay here...


So, what made you wanna be a Furry?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The US government has everyone in the world thinking this is the best country in the world. Hasnt been in almost 30 years.


I don't mean that you're the best country in the world, but you still have better earnings, emm military not "military", gay marragies etc.. But it's only my perspective and what I've heard, maybe I'm wrong


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The US government has everyone in the world thinking this is the best country in the world. Hasnt been in almost 30 years.



The American Dream seems alive in sections of Europe, now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I don't mean that you're the best country in the world, but you still have better earnings, emm military not "military", gay marragies etc.. But it's only my perspective and what I've heard, maybe I'm wrong


Alot of us struggle with money. Most cant even afford college for their kids. Or retirement. Or health insurance. The conservatives would vote down gay marriage in a heartbeat, and our military isnt what it was. More of our soldiers die from suicude than in combat.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I don't mean that you're the best country in the world, but you still have better earnings, emm military not "military", gay marragies etc.. But it's only my perspective and what I've heard, maybe I'm wrong



It still is a very good country. But 70% of our population hasn't got their earnings increase in nearly 3 decades, while the top 10% have had their incomes soar. More and more people live in poverty, and several million Americans now live on less than $2 per day, which is "extreme poverty." 

It's not horrible... yet.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Alot of us struggle with money. Most cant even afford college for their kids. Or retirement. Or health insurance. The conservatives would vote down gay marriage in a heartbeat, and our military isnt what it was. More of our soldiers die from suicude than in combat.


Ok I shut up


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> The American Dream seems alive in sections of Europe, now.


If I could afford it, I would become Canadian in a heartbeat.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok I shut up


Sorry. I am a realist. Not pessimistic, but I can see.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry. I am a realist. Not pessimistic, but I can see.


No it's not your fault, I just see that I have wrong perspective about it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It still is a very good country. But 70% of our population hasn't got their earnings increase in nearly 3 decades, while the top 10% have had their incomes soar. More and more people live in poverty, and several million Americans now live on less than $2 per day, which is "extreme poverty."
> 
> It's not horrible... yet.


Yep. When I installed dishes in 2002, i was getting $14.75 an hour. Guess how much dish installers get paid today. $14.00 an hour.


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 8, 2018)

Enix said:


> You know, I woke up one morning, and forgot from which direction the sun rose from. Then it dawned on me.



Then it DAWNED on you. 
That’s quality.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. When I installed dishes in 2002, i was getting $14.75 an hour. Guess how much dish installers get paid today. $14.00 an hour.



Yup.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> No it's not your fault, I just see that I have wrong perspective about it


I think the US government puts out a bunch of propaganda to the world at large painting this nation as "The Shit!". It really isnt. We are free, as long as Uncle Sam gets his cut first. Period.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well maybe if there weren't dumpster fires on a nearly daily basis...



I guess I really didn’t miss much


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow. I appologize to my Furry friends. I was being a Debby Downee.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I guess I really didn’t miss much


Hiyah Dash!


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 8, 2018)

I keep seeing people use the term dumpster fire. 
Can anybody explain what that is to me?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think the US government puts out a bunch of propaganda to the world at large painting this nation as "The Shit!". It really isnt. We are free, as long as Uncle Sam gets his cut first. Period.


To be honest it doesn't really shocks me... It's like same thing with for an example official reports about our earnings, and tou will enter first site thst is not from polish goverement and will show you thst it's bullshit


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Marziipanz said:


> I keep seeing people use the term dumpster fire.
> Can anybody explain what that is to me?



I make you meme


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I make you meme


AWOOOOOO!


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I make you meme



Oh my goodness!
This is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Dash!



I probably should be working. But what the heck


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

*noms catnip*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I make you meme





Marziipanz said:


> I keep seeing people use the term dumpster fire.
> Can anybody explain what that is to me?


Bring marshmellows. Lots of marshmellows.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

Enix said:


> Hello, I have been in the furry fandom for about 3
> months now, an I cam here looking for new friends.


Welcome aboar here, this place is like the Earth "Mostly Harmless".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> I probably should be working. But what the heck


Same.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Welcome aboar here, this place is like the Earth "Mostly Harmless".


Hey Mudman!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

A moment later:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *noms catnip*


*noms grilled cheese*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Seems like everyone is moving to discord or telegram.
> 
> What’s gonna happen to FAF D:



Still my furry home until I kill the lights and lock the door on my out because everyone left.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Still my furry home until I kill the lights and lock the door on my out because everyone left.


I aint going anywhere.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Mudman!



Just catching up on a smoke break


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 8, 2018)

It makes sense that people would be moving to Discord seeing as how it’s mobile friendly and quick. It has a more user friendly and visually appealing skin. Plus it’s super easy to Roleplaying there.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Just catching up on a smoke break


I gotta work again tonight.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Still my furry home until I kill the lights and lock the door on my out because everyone left.



I feel kind of guilty because I've contributed to the discord exodus. :/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I feel kind of guilty because I've contributed to the discord exodus. :/


Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I feel kind of guilty because I've contributed to the discord exodus. :/


From what I hear, its a nonstop dumpster fire there. No thanks.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

I sit on the discord and FAF, FAF is more quieter ans I like it this way


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> From what I hear, its a nonstop dumpster fire there. No thanks.



Mine is pretty low on the dumpster fires. There's been a few, for sure, but less than here.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 8, 2018)

The more immediate chat is nice on Discord, but I like the threaded structure on a forum, and the larger avatars, signatures and profile pages on the forum let you know a little more about who you're talking to.  
So I'm not sure I'd want to abandon the forum, more use the two side by side.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

I stay away from drama as much as possible. And it sucks to be the center of drama, as we saw a week ago. Lifes too short for bullshit.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

On FurryLand there is a room for real talk, general chat, cozy room etc. So only people thst want takes a part in dumpster fire, but for me it's good, but sometimes I prefer FAF beacuse there are less people and for me it isn't bad, sometimes even better


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> On FurryLand there is a room for real talk, general chat, cozy room etc. So only people thst want takes a part in dumpster fire, but for me it's good, but sometimes I prefer FAF beacuse there are less people and for me it isn't bad, sometimes even better


I enjoy the laid back feel of FAF. Its slow and easy to use. For us grey muzzles that is good.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I enjoy the laid back feel of FAF. Its slow and easy to use. For us grey muzzles that is good.


*shrug* it's up to you, no one has right to force you to move on Discord


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *shrug* it's up to you, no one has right to force you to move on Discord


I wasnt going anyway. FAF is too cozy for me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Well. I got things to do so I must go. See all you fuzzy and scalie folks later.*waves bye*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wasnt going anyway. FAF is too cozy for me.


Yeah FAF is more cozy for me too, it's more cozy for me


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. I got things to do so I must go. See all you fuzzy and scalie folks later.*waves bye*


Bye


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Bye


Bye BB.(BB is a helluva lot easier to type than BlackBurn. Hope you dont mind)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> On FurryLand there is a room for real talk, general chat, cozy room etc. So only people thst want takes a part in dumpster fire, but for me it's good, but sometimes I prefer FAF beacuse there are less people and for me it isn't bad, sometimes even better



I got warnings for really stupid shit there.


----------



## Simo (Feb 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The more immediate chat is nice on Discord, but I like the threaded structure on a forum, and the larger avatars, signatures and profile pages on the forum let you know a little more about who you're talking to.
> So I'm not sure I'd want to abandon the forum, more use the two side by side.



I like the structure of a forum better; the various threads; the way its easier to find out about people, and who you might relate to. (profiles, history of posts, avis, &c.) And I like the constant influx of new furs I can meet here: I've not noted nearly as big an influx of wholly _new_ members, on Discord servers: it seems to be a lot more insular.

Also, I love the forum games section...and it's hard to do things like that on Discord. It may seem silly, but they tend to be a good way to break the ice, and have a few laughs. Then, there's writing longer posts and my slow typing, both hard on Discord, for me....here, it's a bit slower paced, and I seem to able to think more clearly. Often, I feel sorta out of place in Discord chats? As if they move too fast, or that I'm veering off topic? Hard to explain. I use it for one on one chat, but tend to feel pretty lost in most group chats...or, I forget who is who, as people often seem to change their usernames.

So while it is more immediate, I'll stick around here, and use Discord as an adjunct, but mostly to talk one on one, and maybe, to sniff out interest in RP ideas.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't know if I'm alone in this, but I don't enjoy the bots on Discord servers.  Even the sillier interactions on here can get quite inventive if someone pokes things in that direction, while the repeated hug and boop commands on Discord get a bit wearing IMO.
Of course, this probably means anyone reading this is about to mob me with bot commands on Discord!  Oops...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

I've taken a look at Discord.  Not really dived in yet, although I'll pop in and out occasionally.  I definitely do prefer the forum structure though.  Discord is obviously designed for gamers, people chatting while they concentrate on something else. 

So if nobody minds I'd prefer to keep my trees and nest in here for the foreseeable.  If anyone wants to join me in the branches you're all welcome.


----------



## Simo (Feb 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't know if I'm alone in this, but I don't enjoy the bots on Discord servers.  Even the sillier interactions on here can get quite inventive if someone pokes things in that direction, while the repeated hug and boop commands on Discord get a bit wearing IMO.
> Of course, this probably means anyone reading this is about to mob me with bot commands on Discord!  Oops...



I don't understand the bots. But when I do, I shall make an 'otter playing the harmonica' bot. He will pop up, and blare loud harmonica music, at sporadic intervals. And nobody will ever know why!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm not sure _I _know why, to be quite honest!  It just seemed right...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Idk I quite enjoy "f.hug f.shoot f.slap f.kiss" etc. Bot...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Btw. If I hugged a lot and kissed two times with Godsend on Discord, and we just call it friendly kiss, and we consider us as friends, we aren't together are we? XD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 8, 2018)

Discord is great, I use it daily.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2018)

*lands with the grace of the Falcon Heavy Center Core*

Good afternoon all!  How’s everyone doing?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of the Falcon Heavy Center Core*
> 
> Good afternoon all!  How’s everyone doing?


Well I'm lying in comfy bed already


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well I'm lying in comfy bed already


Wish I could say the same!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Wish I could say the same!


And tommorow I have first lesson canceled, only 5 lessons and sxhool on 9:25 tommorow AWWWOOOOOO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of the Falcon Heavy Center Core*
> 
> Good afternoon all!  How’s everyone doing?


About to cut up a pork loin and country fry some pork chops.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I stay away from drama as much as possible. And it sucks to be the center of drama, as we saw a week ago. Lifes too short for bullshit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> View attachment 27561


Drama? Me? Nahhh!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Well these pork chops aint gonna cook themselves.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About to cut up a pork loin and country fry some pork chops.


Sounds delicious!  My dinner invite must have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About to cut up a pork loin and country fry some pork chops.



Looks like I might move to Georgia to crash your supper some nights lol


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well these pork chops aint gonna cook themselves.


 *yum* sounds good.  I can’t eat much pork these days. Trying to get more tone/muscular to help me with my self image.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *yum* sounds good.  I can’t eat much pork these days. Trying to get more tone/muscular to help me with my self image.


A little pig never hurt nobody!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Looks like I might move to Georgia to crash your supper some nights lol





Telnac said:


> Sounds delicious!  My dinner invite must have gotten lost in the mail.


Yall must think me rich and can feed the world!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Looks like I might move to Georgia to crash your supper some nights lol


Come on!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Sounds delicious!  My dinner invite must have gotten lost in the mail.


Sorry. Must have gotten lost.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 8, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

I love this cover


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


You keep that up and you're gonna wind up looking like a pug.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*holds a solemn funeral for the snoot & buries it*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You keep that up and you're gonna wind up looking like a pug.


Or a gorilla!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Or a gorilla!!!


Yeah. Yall do kinda have sorta flat faces.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Yall do kinda have sorta flat faces.


We have the BEST faces!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Cooking time. Country fried pork chops, real mashed potatoes and gravy, and green beans. Mmmmmmm. Goooood.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cooking time. Country fried pork chops, real mashed potatoes and gravy, and green beans. Mmmmmmm. Goooood.


I think I gained 5 pounds just reading that


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cooking time. Country fried pork chops, real mashed potatoes and gravy, and green beans. Mmmmmmm. Goooood.


I think i’ Stick to my grilled chicken and spaghetti.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

There's no sassy hyena around today...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 8, 2018)

Good night everyfur


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


Nite!


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur



G’night ^.^


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


おやすみなさい


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night everyfur


Night.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cooking time. Country fried pork chops, real mashed potatoes and gravy, and green beans. Mmmmmmm. Goooood.



Yum yum, miss cooking like that.  Only difference is that I wilt my green beans with bacon.



Telnac said:


> I think I gained 5 pounds just reading that



Lol, think that’s bad.  Remember that a good rue for the gravy is done with the pork drippings.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

Crap, all this talk of food is making me hungry....


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Crap, all this talk of food is making me hungry....


*offers branch of leaves*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Crap, all this talk of food is making me hungry....



*rummages through trash*

I’ve got spoilt milk and a half eaten banana 

*gibs to mudman*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

*eyes half-eaten banana*


----------



## DashRaccoon (Feb 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *eyes half-eaten banana*



Oops, an ape :3

*finishes banana quickly*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thursday night tradition, burgers and a blizzard afterwards


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oops, an ape :3
> 
> *finishes banana quickly*


*pulls HUGE bunch of bananas off tree in revenge*

*waits a week for bananas to turn yellow*

*waves yellow bananas at now completely disinterested raccoon*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Thursday night tradition, burgers and a blizzard afterwards


Blizzard?  For some reason I thought New Mexico was a hot state.

The weather in your country is weird


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Blizzard?  For some reason I thought New Mexico was a hot state.
> 
> The weather in your country is weird



Well it is very weird so...but the dq is right down the street also.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well it is very weird so...but the dq is right down the street also.


DQ?  That's Dairy Queen right?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> DQ?  That's Dairy Queen right?



That’s right.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> That’s right.


Thanks.  I'm going to check out their menu to see if they do any veggie food.  Just in case I fancy it next time I'm summoned to California 

EDIT : Say whaaaatttttttt???? 

REESE® Peanut Butter Cups® Treatzza Pizza® - DQ Cakes Menu - Dairy Queen


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 8, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> That’s right.








DreadQueen Rathian


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 8, 2018)

OK you beautiful anthros and ferals.  This ape needs his sleep, so wishing everyone a good night 

*flops over and immediately starts snoring*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 8, 2018)

I was sent home bc of the flu

And now my back hurts again, so fuck my luck


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I was sent home bc of the flu
> 
> And now my back hurts again, so fuck my luck



No bueno, the flu is no fun.  I got it last year and my coworkers were trying to force me to go home, but since I couldn’t afford to lose the money they settled for me wearing exam gloves and a dust mask all day. I hope you can get some rest and feel better.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 8, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> No bueno, the flu is no fun.  I got it last year and my coworkers were trying to force me to go home, but since I couldn’t afford to lose the money they settled for me wearing exam gloves and a dust mask all day. I hope you can get some rest and feel better.


I think i'll be fine. I can handle sickness.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I was sent home bc of the flu
> 
> And now my back hurts again, so fuck my luck



That sucks.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 8, 2018)

well I got a package in the mail.. (components to make the ammo for my 1941 Tula pistol) However... the permit for me to be allowed to actually go pick up the gun from the store hasn't showed up. HORRAY! CARRIAGE BEFORE THE HORSE! WOOT-WOOT!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I was sent home bc of the flu
> 
> And now my back hurts again, so fuck my luck



Rest up and get to feeling better.  The flu has been a pretty bad strain.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> well I got a package in the mail.. (components to make the ammo for my 1941 Tula pistol) However... the permit for me to be allowed to actually go pick up the gun from the store hasn't showed up. HORRAY! CARRIAGE BEFORE THE HORSE! WOOT-WOOT!



Hey, at least you'll be ready once it does.  I've had ammo come before the firearm before, and it's worse than a kid at Christmas.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks.  I'm going to check out their menu to see if they do any veggie food.  Just in case I fancy it next time I'm summoned to California
> 
> EDIT : Say whaaaatttttttt????
> 
> REESE® Peanut Butter Cups® Treatzza Pizza® - DQ Cakes Menu - Dairy Queen



Lol, I normally go for the Turtle Pecan blizzard, chocolate, caramel, and pecans...yummy


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 8, 2018)

*pretending to be Okami*

Herro?? Is there anybody out there??


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey Oka...wait


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 8, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> *pretending to be Okami*
> 
> Herro?? Is there anybody out there??



Hmmm....

Forgot to Awooooo.  That normally let's us know he's on....and all the likes all of a sudden lol


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

*lurks*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*



*skulks*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning



Good night


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 9, 2018)

:’3 I think affection can very much be friendly without it tying you into a relationship of some sort.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

Marziipanz said:


> :’3 I think affection can very much be friendly without it tying you into a relationship of some sort.



Yeah. It just depends on what people want.


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah. It just depends on what people want.


Absolutely. :3 It 100% depends on a persons intentions.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

I have to go to school,and I don't take the phone beacuse I don't want another minus points, bye


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yum yum, miss cooking like that.  Only difference is that I wilt my green beans with bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, think that’s bad.  Remember that a good rue for the gravy is done with the pork drippings.


Lol. I use bacon grease in my green beans and my rue.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Well. Time for this Wolf to get cleaned up and hit the rack. Bye Furries. See yall later!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> *pretending to be Okami*
> 
> Herro?? Is there anybody out there??


Not a bad impression, but needs more Pawsome!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 9, 2018)

Woke up thirty minutes latter than when I normally do. So not  used to working on a Friday.

Company cut out hours by eight making us work 4 eight hour days. But we've fallen behind (surprise surprise that cutting hours when running out of metal would cause production slow downs!)

I know it's far more complicated than that,but whole situation reeks of bean counter with clipboard cutting wrong corner.

I mean yeah. You can save money on haircuts via decapitation, but in the long run....


Still craving cuddles and still feeling rather not good.

I just want this day to be over with seriously.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Woke up thirty minutes latter than when I normally do. So not  used to working on a Friday.
> 
> Company cut out hours by eight making us work 4 eight hour days. But we've fallen behind (surprise surprise that cutting hours when running out of metal would cause production slow downs!)
> 
> ...


*gives poor substitute virtual cuddle*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *gives poor substitute virtual cuddle*


I'll take it I'll also be slamming a strong brew of caravan and other forms of cafinated beverage because by Odin's ravens am I running on E and I neeed caffeine.

Quick nurse! Give an IV of coffee.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2018)

Morning!  (well, for about another half an hour here).  Today I'm phoning and emailing around after used cars.  Let's hope I don't get ripped off...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning!  (well, for about another half an hour here).  Today I'm phoning and emailing around after used cars.  Let's hope I don't get ripped off...


I'm pretty decent at wheeling and dealing what'cha looking at?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning!  (well, for about another half an hour here).  Today I'm phoning and emailing around after used cars.  Let's hope I don't get ripped off...


Nice.  What are you looking for?


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning!  (well, for about another half an hour here).  Today I'm phoning and emailing around after used cars.  Let's hope I don't get ripped off...



Oh, careful with Volvos. They are amazing to drive but a fortune in 'maintenance'. But if you can find a solid, rust free sedan or wagon, that runs good I'd be awfully temped. They ride smooth and easy...hop up the engine a bit, and you've already got a built in roll cage (Standard with Moose Proof Windshield, Included)

But bet you will get a red Alfa Romeo roadster, so, who am I to say? Your scarf streaming out at Cannes would be buoyant yet shy of sassy.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 9, 2018)

Also made it to work early. I guess I was literally  a bat out of hell.  Starting to understand why my friends call me the getaway driver. Even though it's a 2002 Saturn sc2 with a 5 spd manual I can whip it and make do as I wish. 

Just really dislike the over steering on FWD cars. Taking turns at 50 mph is hindered by the wheels desire to go sideways. But letting off the gas and either downshifting out of the turn or putting in the clutch and then letting it out with a push of gas will sling shot the car.

Still wish my  1986 crown Victoria LTD was up and running.( there's three small things I need to address.) I really miss that big comfortable boat. It used to get 23mpg however now the engine in it is more powerful with a cam from a truck (engine is a from a 1994  f-150) So it's either going to be a muscle car or be a perfect cruiser with low end grunt torque allowing for nice low speed cruising with minimal effort. I bet that damn thing will tow anything now.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Nice.  What are you looking for?



It's got to take a double bass, camping gear, dog crate and people, and we don't have a whole lot to spend.  We're looking at dull, practical Dad cars - the main thing we're seeing locally within our budget are Vauxhall Zafiras around 10 years old.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, careful with Volvos. They are amazing to drive but a fortune in 'maintenance'. But if you can find a solid, rust free sedan or wagon, that runs good I'd be awfully temped. They ride smooth and easy...hop up the engine a bit, and you've already got a built in roll cage (Standard with Moose Proof Windshield, Included)
> 
> But bet you will get a red Alfa Romeo roadster, so, who am I to say? Your scarf streaming out at Cannes would be buoyant yet shy of sassy.



Not sure if sporty cars are my style.  If practicality allowed, I'd go for one of these in a heartbeat though;


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's got to take a double bass, camping gear, dog crate and people, and we don't have a whole lot to spend.  We're looking at dull, practical Dad cars - the main thing we're seeing locally within our budget are Vauxhall Zafiras around 10 years old.


Ah I take it Britain? Look for a good shooting brake sedan. There's plenty of decent ones over there. Main thing is making sure what ever you're getting is maintained and look up pattern failures of what you're buying.

Most issues on most cars can be solved by higher quality replacement parts  of it is an issue with OEM parts. However keep in mind some whips have design oversights and blantent design flaws.

For example my Saturn sc2 has a diff pin that has a tendency to pop out under stress. I bought my car because the sucker came welded and the guy had pictures to back up the work he said was done.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Not sure if sporty cars are my style.  If practicality allowed, I'd go for one of these in a heartbeat though;


Morris Minors are lovely.  People film a lot of period dramas around where I live, and those pop up once in a while.  

Mind you, it was even better a couple of weeks back.  Horse drawn carriages.  

You don’t fancy buying one of them instead do you?  That would be great.


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)

Actually, Toyota is very reliable. Maybe a bit boring, but steady. (Well, that's a cute one in the ad!)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Or one of those Nissan QashQai (sp) things?

Sorry, I’m a bit rubbish at recommending cars.  I don’t own one.  Where I live there’s nowhere to park it, so I don’t bother.  Although saying that, I did hire a Skoda Octavia a few years ago that was surprisingly good and roomy.  Might be worth a look.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi guys! 
I just cooked myself some eggs, bacon, and butter toast :3


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Actually, Toyota is very reliable. Maybe a bit boring, but steady. (Well, that's a cute one in the ad!)


+1 for old Celicas. Full disclosure: I own three (sort of), so I'm HEAVILY biased


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> +1 for old Celicas. Full disclosure: I own three (sort of), so I'm HEAVILY biased



Ooooh, they were nice.

Me, I just had a 1979 Datsun B210, very plain dark blue, first car. 16. But I was small, and ya could fold down the seats, and park. So the features were what I wanted, then. : )


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 9, 2018)

If I ever learn to drive, I'd be the idiot who buys a Trabant or a Robin Reliant because I thought it'd be funny.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2018)

Japanese cars of that era always make the think of these PIL lyrics.  I'm going to have that in my head all day now.  Hope things go better for me than the protagonist in the song though...


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, they were nice.
> 
> Me, I just had a 1979 Datsun B210, very plain dark blue, first car. But I was small, and ya could fold down the seats, and park. So the features were what I wanted, then. : )


They definitely were, but now not so much. It happens over 30+ years though.
B210s are sweet. They didn't get much love, though so you never see them or 610s these days. 510s are still hanging around but they've gotten expensive :/


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)

I think you need a Buick Riviera, 1971-1973.

You need this: You'll be a bad ass luxury otter!


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> I think you need a Buick Riviera, 1971-1973.
> 
> You need this: You'll be a bad ass luxury otter!


Looks fine or even luxury from the front but I really hate design of back of this car, it's just ugly.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello, finally weekend, for now it's a good day


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 9, 2018)

You'll be missing weekends even more, when you'll start working.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 9, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Hey Oka...wait


Almost had ya! Damn it! 


Mudman2001 said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Forgot to Awooooo.  That normally let's us know he's on....and all the likes all of a sudden lol


awwoooo. *sounds comes out as low growl/purr* That's all I got. But I can do some likes, no prob. 


backpawscratcher said:


> Not a bad impression, but needs more Pawsome!!


Just no. Please don't encourage his pun usage. It's getting out of hand. (Or paw, I guess.) 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Time for this Wolf to get cleaned up and hit the rack. Bye Furries. See yall later!


No reply for me, as usual.  
Sleep Well, My Love! I'll be home from work as soon as I can!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

You just do something like this.... AWOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi to all!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all!


Hi Dox


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Black Burn.... so its weekend.. so no school, right?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Yup, two days of no school, and less being annoyed. And today this 5 lessons were great, no early waking up and in hurry getting ready fo school, but just a 30 min more of sleep, and I'm much less tired and I hadn't to get ready in hurry, and they were short


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yup, two days of no school, and less being annoyed. And today this 5 lessons were great, no early waking up and in hurry getting ready fo school, but just a 30 min more of sleep, and I'm much less tired and I hadn't to get ready in hurry, and they were short


You can rest a little.... hah, do you know, what did I get today in my mailbox? Newspapers from little town, where we have been in basic school.. looks like the people in that city like us, we really clowning there a lot  And we are at titul page  Today I will put it to news of 2foxes.eu  But you can see it now my friend....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> You can rest a little.... hah, do you know, what did I get today in my mailbox? Newspapers from little town, where we have been in basic school.. looks like the people in that city like us, we really clowning there a lot  And we are at titul page  Today I will put it to news of 2foxes.eu  But you can see it now my friend....


Great, well you deserve it ^w^


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Well... 3x suit up and down... a lot of hours in our dancefursuits, a lot of tests of equipment..... it was hard, but it was FUN 

And all during one day


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

Good morning, furs!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Good morning, furs!


Oh Hi big cousin, You were absent here for a while


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh Hi big cousin, You were absent here for a while



Between work and jury duty, I needed a big cat nap. Only had jury for a couple days or so but even one whole day listening to attorneys is exhausting


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Sasha!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Sasha!


Hullo!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Between work and jury duty, I needed a big cat nap. Only had jury for a couple days or so but even one whole day listening to attorneys is exhausting


*hugs* so it still sucks and you have jury duty?


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs* so it still sucks and you have jury duty?


Had it. Done with it. No rinse and repeat please. -.-


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Had it. Done with it. No rinse and repeat please. -.-


Agree, and I'm happy that you are done with it x3


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> myself am feeling...




Literally none of your post makes sense....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Literally none of your post makes sense....


I don't know but it sounds like google translator a little bit


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I don't know but it sounds like google translator a little bit


agree


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Literally none of your post makes sense....



SEE THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT -_- this is don't needed to be rude upon everyone and you are am only being. even what time myself post an innocent message people have angry and shame my saying "inkblooded you are a dont create sense" or "inkblooded everyone hates you" and myself am feed upon then stopped it. -_- I dont exist to pleasure everybody and conditionally to you are a dont appreciation my thats yours problem don't mine


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> SEE THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT -_- this is don't needed to be rude upon everyone and you are am only being. even what time myself post an innocent message people have angry and shame my saying "inkblooded you are a dont create sense" or "inkblooded everyone hates you" and myself am feed upon then stopped it. -_- I dont exist to pleasure everybody and conditionally to you are a dont appreciation my thats yours problem don't mine


Inkblood... you dont understand, that we dont understand  PEACE!


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Inkblood... you dont understand, that we dont understand  PEACE!


YOU ARE RUDE YOU ARE MEAN TO ME AND YOU ARE NOT APPRECIATE ANYTHING I'VE SAY


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Woah what the hell is going on


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Woah what the hell is going on


Beats me *shrugs*


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

looks like Ink doesnt understant to us at all.....


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> YOU ARE RUDE YOU ARE MEAN TO ME AND YOU ARE NOT APPRECIATE ANYTHING I'VE SAY


Bruh. Enough with the bullshit. This is pretty awful bait considering that 99% of your other posts are perfectly coherent, understandable English and yet these few...aren't. Whatever though, you do you I guess.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Bruh. Enough with the bullshit. This is pretty awful bait considering that 99% of your other posts are perfectly coherent, understandable English and yet these few...aren't. Whatever though, you do you I guess.



again with the "INKBLOODED YOU ARE MEAN AND A TROLL"
i do not know WHY I BOTHER


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> again with the "INKBLOODED YOU ARE MEAN AND A TROLL"
> i do not know WHY I BOTHER


omg noone is bad to you, we just dont understand to each other, dont use google translator man  Its nothing against you!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> i do not know WHY I BOTHER


I don't either! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I don't either! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



In other news, GLaDOS has risen from the dead. GLaDOS being my desktop computer.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I don't either! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Dannnng.... dude even got the lurking dragon to comment for a change lol


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> In other news, GLaDOS has risen from the dead. GLaDOS being my desktop computer.



you are a dog man making dog adult and you know it


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> you are a dog man making dog adult and you know it


Dafuq does that mean?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> In other news, GLaDOS has risen from the dead. GLaDOS being my desktop computer.


Does that mean you didn't lose all your photos?



SashaBengal said:


> Dannnng.... dude even got the lurking dragon to comment for a change lol


Yup lol. I tried to read that, but it seems too much like an attempt to bring a dumpster fire to Open Chat considering that the grammar doesn't match the rest of Inkblooded's post history, so I had to say something.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Does that mean you didn't lose all your photos?



Sadly no, they're still gone, I already got that computer replaced, it was that new computer that broke after about a month, I sent if off, and because they sold it to me in the wrong box, the repair company refused to give it back. So I got a new, slightly better, computer for free.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Sadly no, they're still gone, I already got that computer replaced, it was that new computer that broke after about a month, I sent if off, and because they sold it to me in the wrong box, the repair company refused to give it back. So I got a new, slightly better, computer for free.


LAME  I've been there with losing years of photos and it sucks so bad.
But I guess a slightly better PC is cool?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> LAME  I've been there with losing years of photos and it sucks so bad.
> But I guess a slightly better PC is cool?



Well, shitty internet, takes a while to get games back, so I've yet to test its full capabilities. First on the agenda: Rising Storm 2: Vietnam, then ramp up from there and re-download Arma 3 and Transport Fever (Because that games quite intensive for some reason).


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

OOK OOK OOK OOK OOOOOOK

*grunt grunt*

*snort*

OOOK!!

(Don’t say you don’t understand, or you’re ALL haters!!!)


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yup lol. I tried to read that, but it seems too much like an attempt to bring a dumpster fire to Open Chat considering that the grammar doesn't match the rest of Inkblooded's post history, so I had to say something.


My thoughts exactly....


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2018)

Hmm, had to log out to figure out what was going on due to my having embraced the block function.  Still none the wiser. Hurrah for furry drama, I guess.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OOK OOK OOK OOK OOOOOOK
> 
> *grunt grunt*
> 
> ...



I've read enough Pratchett to get the gist.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've read enough Pratchett to get the gist.


OOK!!


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Dafuq does that mean?


It means you're going to jail someday


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Does that mean you didn't lose all your photos?
> 
> 
> Yup lol. I tried to read that, but it seems too much like an attempt to bring a dumpster fire to Open Chat considering that the grammar doesn't match the rest of Inkblooded's post history, so I had to say something.



does the p in p dragon stand for


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> does the p in p dragon stand for


Whatever you want it to. Use your





But keep it family friendly plz


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> does the p in p dragon stand for


PAWSOME!!!!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> PAWSOME!!!!







Best answer!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Whatever you want it to. Use your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Good morning.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning.


Good evening


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

Good afternoon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good evening


How was school today?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Br3a said:


> Good afternoon


Hello. I just woke up.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How was school today?


Good beacuse I coukd sleep 30 minutes more and don't hurry when getting ready for school, 5 lessons and only 5 lessons, not very hard lessons


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

How is everyone today so far


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good beacuse I coukd sleep 30 minutes more and don't hurry when getting ready for school, 5 lessons and only 5 lessons, not very hard lessons


Cool. I worked all night and just woke up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Br3a said:


> How is everyone today so far


I'll know better once I finish this cup of coffee.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'll know better once I finish this cup of coffee.


Same here!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cool. I worked all night and just woke up.


Ohh sorry to hear


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Br3a said:


> How is everyone today so far


Good, would be even better when I hadn't to give conputer to my brother


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Almost had ya! Damn it!
> 
> awwoooo. *sounds comes out as low growl/purr* That's all I got. But I can do some likes, no prob.
> 
> ...


I Love  You Silly!


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good, would be even better when I hadn't to give conputer to my brother


Oh? (I thought you were older)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning.


*purrs and snorts*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Br3a said:


> Oh? (I thought you were older)


You cab read how old I am


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Whatever you want it to. Use your
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOes it stand for pe


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi where do you work?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *purrs and snorts*


Hiya Paws.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> DOes it stand for pe


...rfect?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Br3a said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi where do you work?


Im a plumber. I work for myself.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

Br3a said:


> How is everyone today so far


Not bad. Nice day for playing with worms (kids I'm watching found a worm in the yard and now they're building a house for it)


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Not bad. Nice day for playing with worms (kids I'm watching found a worm in the yard and now they're building a house for it)


Oh my sounds like loads of fun


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im a plumber. I work for myself.


Thats awesome!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Paws.


Hello my big fluffy awooooing friend 

How did the big install go?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Not bad. Nice day for playing with worms (kids I'm watching found a worm in the yard and now they're building a house for it)


That sounds like such fun to help with


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hello my big fluffy awooooing friend
> 
> How did the big install go?


I didn't get finished. I ran out of fittings. Guess I get to go back tonight.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I didn't get finished. I ran out of fittings. Guess I get to go back tonight.


Oh that’s a shame  Will they pay you extra for that?


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

ok shit post time over.
I am very tired. i am tired of trying to reason with people when they wont listen to me.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> ok shit post time over.
> I am very tired. i am tired of trying to reason with people when they wont listen to me.


No one will reason with you if you can't be taken seriously.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> No one will reason with you if you can't be taken seriously.



um, what?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> um, what?


Act serious if you want to be taken serious.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Act serious if you want to be taken serious.


well i just said im stopping the shitposting, and when I have been talking to people seriously, they still act like i want to eat their children


----------



## Telnac (Feb 9, 2018)

*lands with the grace of a fully loaded freight train derailing at high speed*

How goes everyone?


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> well i just said im stopping the shitposting, and when I have been talking to people seriously, they still act like i want to eat their children


Well the thing is no one trust you not to be shit posting, so now you gotta rebuild your reputation


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

Br3a said:


> Well the thing is no one trust you not to be shit posting, so now you gotta rebuild your reputation



How the hell am i supposed to do that when nobody is willing to listen


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> How the hell am i supposed to do that when nobody is willing to listen


Take it from an expierenced shit poster, and just give it time. And dont shit post in serious threads in the mean time. Good luck !


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> How the hell am i supposed to do that when nobody is willing to listen


You can start by stopping being a troll.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 9, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of a fully loaded freight train derailing at high speed*
> 
> How goes everyone?


Im fine  how are you?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of a fully loaded freight train derailing at high speed*
> 
> How goes everyone?


Good


----------



## Telnac (Feb 9, 2018)

Br3a said:


> Im fine  how are you?


Good. Just woke up. Don’t wanna leave bed!  *pouts* Bed comfy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh that’s a shame  Will they pay you extra for that?


Nah. I will get a little extra. But it is what it is.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Good. Just woke up. Don’t wanna leave bed!  *pouts* Bed comfy.


I feel you. I have only been up for an hour.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

My sweety brought me doughnuts!


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 9, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You can start by stopping being a troll.



i am not a troll. a troll is someone who posts boring bait and unfunny memes.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My sweety brought me doughnuts!


Holy shiet, giving food, best act of love!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Holy shiet, giving food, best act of love!!


They're good doughnuts too! And she does love me!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey guys.. ^^


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys.. ^^


Hai Kiara! ^w^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys.. ^^


Hi Kiara! You feelung any better? Hated to hear you got the flu.


----------



## Loffi (Feb 9, 2018)

Don't worry, I'm not dead. Laptop issues are just the best /sarcasm.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Kiara! You feelung any better? Hated to hear you got the flu.


Hi, i'm... fine.
Not in the mood to act like a kitten today..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hi, i'm... fine.
> Not in the mood to act like a kitten today..


You still sick?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hi, i'm... fine.
> Not in the mood to act like a kitten today..


*pets and gives a cookie*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You still sick?


Sick and depressed as hell

I feel like sayori from ddlc


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Sick and depressed as hell
> 
> I feel like sayori from ddlc


When you're sick, you are already down. Depression sux.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> When you're sick, you are already down. Depression sux.


I was diagnosed with depresson when I was ten.. heh..


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Sick and depressed as hell
> 
> I feel like sayori from ddlc


*hugs* I wish I could help you...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *hugs* I wish I could help you...


Talking helps, but I have to go to my next class..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I was diagnosed with depresson when I was ten.. heh..


I have had it my whole life. I think eventually, you get a grip on it and do your best to keep.it at bay. But somefimes it is totally outside your control. I envy people who say they've never been depressed. They have no fucking idea what its like. Must be nice I think.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Talking helps, but I have to go to my next class..


Youre at school?! And sick?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Talking helps, but I have to go to my next class..


Well I do wish you the best. Here is an awoo. I hope it makes you feel better. AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOOOII


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

Awoo


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 9, 2018)

Screeeee- *Chokes*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Awooooing just feels RIGHT!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Eggs toast and country fried porkchops. Mmm goood.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Youre at school?! And sick?!


I'm wearing a mask. I feel like I have the fucking bubonic plague.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm wearing a mask. I feel like I have the fucking bubonic plague.


I hope that no one makes fun from you...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well I do wish you the best. Here is an awoo. I hope it makes you feel better. AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Zzzzt. Meow.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi to all, we are back from visit of next town


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I hope that no one makes fun from you...


Meh. I'm kinda bored with bullying rn. Its always the same.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all, we are back from visit of next town


Great to hear, really when I see what you do, it also makes me happier, that someone makes other happier... X3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Meh. I'm kinda bored with bullying rn. Its always the same.


*hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Meh. I'm kinda bored with bullying rn. Its always the same.


Well at least good to hear that you don't care about those idiots


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Well. I am gonna sit here and watch Close Encounters Of The Third Kind. And eat!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hugs*


I feel excited though, my best guy friend said he would hug me later ^^


Black Burn said:


> Well at least good to hear that you don't care about those idiots


Its not that I don't care its that i have more things to worry about


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I feel excited though, my best guy friend said he would hug me later ^^
> 
> Its not that I don't care its that i have more things to worry about


Sweet!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sweet!


Not sweet, I'm failing right now.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I feel excited though, my best guy friend said he would hug me later ^^
> 
> Its not that I don't care its that i have more things to worry about


Still you're much better person than those that bully you and not only them


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Not sweet, I'm failing right now.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Not sweet, I'm failing right now.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nah. I will get a little extra. But it is what it is.


Annoying, but at least once it's done you get Da Cash™


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My sweety brought me doughnuts!


*eyes donuts*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

I've made everyone sad oh no ;-;


This is my downfall. Talk to me and I can make you all depressed


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooooing just feels RIGHT!!!


TOTALLY get that


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've made everyone sad oh no ;-;
> 
> 
> This is my downfall. Talk to me and I can make you all depressed


I'm sad beacuse my friend that did nothing wrong, has a bad situation...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm sad beacuse my friend that did nothing wrong, has a bad situation...


Who?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Annoying, but at least once it's done you get Da Cash™
> 
> *eyes donuts*


They're good doughnuts


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've made everyone sad oh no ;-;
> 
> 
> This is my downfall. Talk to me and I can make you all depressed


We just wish we could do something to help, that's all.  Would you like a virtual banana?

(Sorry, that probably doesn't help even slightly does it)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Who?


You


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've made everyone sad oh no ;-;
> 
> 
> This is my downfall. Talk to me and I can make you all depressed



*hugs*  no you didn't.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You


I- I'm a friend? O////O


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *hugs*  no you didn't.


Oh hi forum stalker!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've made everyone sad oh no ;-;
> 
> 
> This is my downfall. Talk to me and I can make you all depressed


Sweety, you can't make me feel something I am all too familiar with. It's ok. You aint doing nothing wrong here.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They're good doughnuts


*eyes donuts even closer*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I- I'm a friend? O////O


Yup ^w^


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Well, Black Burn... I wish you see last 2 hours  Absolutely fun D But we are quite tired, maybe we should go for a bear


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yup ^w^


Yay ^^


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well, Black Burn... I wish you see last 2 hours  Absolutely fun D But we are quite tired, maybe we should go for a bear


You want to go hunting bears when you're tired?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well, Black Burn... I wish you see last 2 hours  Absolutely fun D But we are quite tired, maybe we should go for a bear


A bear? You mean beer, yes?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

monkeys... on our back  No, you see, job + these things... we are really quite tired, but we are happy, becouse we know, that somebody has birthday  Its a special feeling....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yay ^^


We're all friends here Kiara.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You want to go hunting bears when you're tired?


I just snorted in class bc of this


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just snorted in class bc of this


Thats ok. I was choking on my toast at this!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just snorted in class bc of this


Sorry x3


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Okami and Tiara!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thats ok. I was choking on my toast at this!


Sorry I didn't wanted to kill you x3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Okami and Tiara!


Hiya Dox!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> monkeys... on our back  No, you see, job + these things... we are really quite tired, but we are happy, becouse we know, that somebody has birthday  Its a special feeling....


It's oke, daily slavic need of alcohol needs to be done


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Sorry I didn't wanted to kill you x3


You made a funny!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

I love this movie. Stephen Spielburg is a freaking genius!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm sitting alone in the gym because a ton of teachers are out and i'm waiting for my friend :/


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm sitting alone in the gym because a ton of teachers are out and i'm waiting for my friend :/


B..but... I don't have transport


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm sitting alone in the gym because a ton of teachers are out and i'm waiting for my friend :/


Why is not your friend there?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm sitting alone in the gym because a ton of teachers are out and i'm waiting for my friend :/


Something tells me these flu shots they keep giving people is killing off the weak strains and making the stronger strains even stronger.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> B..but... I don't have transport


My irl guy friend... Lol


Dox-Tucy said:


> Why is not your friend there?


He's doing something else, I want to go and find him but I am not permitted to leave at this moment


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Something tells me these flu shots they keep giving people is killing off the weak strains and making the stronger strains even stronger.


Well uh, I didn't get a flu shot this year... Ahah...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Something tells me these flu shots they keep giving people is killing off the weak strains and making the stronger strains even stronger.


So you mean that shots from goverement gives more sickness or something?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My irl guy friend... Lol
> 
> He's doing something else, I want to go and find him but I am not permitted to leave at this moment
> 
> Well uh, I didn't get a flu shot this year... Ahah...


I know I'm just joking :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Something tells me these flu shots they keep giving people is killing off the weak strains and making the stronger strains even stronger.


Yay!! Simian Flu epidemic time!!!

*moves to redwood forest*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My irl guy friend... Lol
> 
> He's doing something else, I want to go and find him but I am not permitted to leave at this moment
> 
> Well uh, I didn't get a flu shot this year... Ahah...


Never had one. Didnt get it last year or year before. My daughter brought it home from school and me and bhutrflai both got it. Our son didnt get it at all. He hasnt ever had a flu shot either.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Well uh, I


Why?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So you mean that shots from goverement gives more sickness or something?


I believe our government is not telling the whole truth when it comes to sickness, so I don't trust my government.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yay!! Simian Flu epidemic time!!!
> 
> *moves to redwood forest*


Hopefully me and mine will be immune.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I believe our government is not telling the whole truth when it comes to sickness, so I don't trust my government.


I don't trust any goverement or politicians...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

I wouldn't invite a politician into my home for fear they would steal more of my shit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

I smell......lurkers.....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Trusting a politician is like trusting a guy that aims to you with a gun and tells you thst he will never shoot you


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wouldn't invite a politician into my home for fear they would steal more of my shit.


I feel like the government is just paying off the person that may have already found the cure to cancer because the "treatment" is more expensive. I don't trust people that take my loved ones away!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My irl guy friend... Lol
> 
> He's doing something else, I want to go and find him but I am not permitted to leave at this moment
> 
> Well uh, I didn't get a flu shot this year... Ahah...


can you describe me : "permitted"?????


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I feel like the government is just paying off the person that may have already found the cure to cancer because the "treatment" is more expensive. I don't trust people that take my loved ones away!


Maybe it is maybe not, for me it's better to don't think too much about things like that, beacuse we can't do shit and worrying about things like that just bothers us,we don't need a knowledge like that...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> can you describe me : "permitted"?????


I'm not supposed to leave and i'm not allowed to


Black Burn said:


> Maybe it is maybe not, for me it's better to don't think to much about thinks like thst, beacuse we can't do shit and worrying about things like that just bothers us,we don't need a knowledge like that...


Yeah. I guess.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm not supposed to leave and i'm not allowed to
> 
> Yeah. I guess.


Can you be more concrete? you scare me....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

When I will have an option to msme this world a better place I will do my best, but for now I just try to live my life, and help the persons thst sre important for me


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Can you be more concrete? you scare me....


Are you telling me i'm not stable?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Are you telling me i'm not stable?



I mean, where's the fun in being stable? For example: Who doesn't feel satisfied watching someone else shatter their precious Lego? No? Just me? Alright then, hide your Lego furries!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hopefully me and mine will be immune.


I hope so too.  You, @bhutrflai and the family are welcome to live in the new apetastic utopia we're building.  It's going to be fabulous.  We've already started installing a pool and some water slides.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I feel like the government is just paying off the person that may have already found the cure to cancer because the "treatment" is more expensive. I don't trust people that take my loved ones away!


A lot of people care more about money than they do about human lives. There isnt one politician in DC that cares about the people that voted them into office. Not one. Its all about the money.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I hope so too.  You, @bhutrflai and the family are welcome to live in the new apetastic utopia we're building.  It's going to be fabulous.  We've already started installing a pool and some water slides.


Sounds great! Wolves can swim too.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I mean, where's the fun in being stable? For example: Who doesn't feel satisfied watching someone else shatter their precious Lego? No? Just me? Alright then, hide your Lego furries!


It bothers me and honestly i'm upset by this comment.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds great! Wolves can swim too.


"Lads, we've found a lifeguard!!!"

*sounds of monkeys applauding*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It bothers me and honestly i'm upset by this comment.


I dont think he meant anything by it. I really dont believe I have EVER met a truly stable person.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I hope so too.  You, @bhutrflai and the family are welcome to live in the new apetastic utopia we're building.  It's going to be fabulous.  We've already started installing a pool and some water slides.



I hope you're stocking the pool with trout and eels.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It bothers me and honestly i'm upset by this comment.


I took it that @Dox-Tucy is worried that it's the boy that is saying you aren't permitted, as in he's being too controlling.  I'm sure that's not the case though.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dont think he meant anything by it. I really dont believe I have EVER met a truly stable person.


Whatever.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I hope you're stocking the pool with trout and eels.


*enters the otter* And balls and chew toys. Wolves are not dogs, but we still like dog toys.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Whatever.


I meant nothing by that Kiara.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I hope you're stocking the pool with trout and eels.


We weren't planning to, but now that you mention it!!  If only we had someone who knew how to hunt such things......

HOLD ON A MINUTE!!! 

*starts installing a riverbank-based music venue*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Whatever.



Wait, what did I miss, I just saw that and it reminded me of a joke my friend made about smashing Lego.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Whatever.


Please dont be mad at me.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Ewww pool, not this time water *sstaysin his bunker*


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Are you telling me i'm not stable?


Well, its not about "stable"...but i cant understand, who can "allow" you something....:/ Are you 13yo or ?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

Kiara no one wants to hurt you here or blame, we all love you


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Kiara no one wants to hurt you here or blame, we all love you


I dont love her... but I have nothing against her....  just trying to understand to her...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 9, 2018)

I kinda just turned up, and have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I kinda just turned up, and have no idea what's going on.


Hi fox


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Give her space everyone.  Don't furpile.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't wish to speak here right now.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't wish to speak here right now.


So you can answer me by PM, right?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't wish to speak here right now.


As you wish, but you always can PM me or something if you want


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> So you can answer me by PM, right?


I swear to god no I will NOT do that


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I swear to god no I will NOT do that


Well, I dont know why, so I cannot understand why you have write those things.... never mind... I am going to make news at 2foxes.eu


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I smell......lurkers.....


Lmao, I’ve been lurking all day. Cant seem to catch up on all the posts.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Good morning :^p


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Sarachaga... but we have night 10pm here in Czech


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Lmao, I’ve been lurking all day. Cant seem to catch up on all the posts.


Same, mostly. Slow day at work.
I thought I showered this morning too, but I guess wolves do have good noses


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Sarachaga... but we have night 10pm here in Czech


Ha! 8 AM in Australia xD


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Ha! 8 AM in Australia xD


Nice time change


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Nice time change


Yup. I can see through time :^p
EDIT: Sorry, this sentence doesn't make any sense since I haven't had enough coffee u.u


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup. I can see through time :^p
> EDIT: Sorry, this sentence doesn't make any sense since I haven't had enough coffee u.u


Thats sentece doesnt make any sence since I havent had enough beer


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Thats sentece doesnt make any sence since I havent had enough beer


Ayyyyy
What kind of beer do you like?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

light 11 degrees layer
But Tucy like red wine... its something like red water


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> light 11 degrees layer


Wait as in 11% alcohol content? 
I usually find that stuff way too strong to my taste


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Lmao, I’ve been lurking all day. Cant seem to catch up on all the posts.


I try. But usually give up and just start from scratch.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

no no, its mean 4,1% of alcohol....  its not hard alcohol! But forigners take 4 - 6 and they are drunken


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Good morning :^p


Good afternoon my mothy friend!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> no no, its mean 4,1% of alcohol....  its not hard alcohol! But forigners take 4 - 6 and they are drunken


Hahaha.  I'd like to try that xp


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good afternoon my mothy friend!


Hey Okami! How's it going?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Okami! How's it going?


Tired af. Worked all night and slept all day. But now I have a full belly and the bed is calling to me again.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Tired af. Worked all night and slept all day. But now I have a full belly and the bed is calling to me again.


Ooh! I hope you get some good rest then!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Ooh! I hope you get some good rest then!


I will. Bhutrflai will be home soon. I always sleep better with her by my side.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Okami


Hi Dox! How are you and Tucy?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Well, tired  Long day.... and now it will be long night, a lot of work....


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

*hugs everyone*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *hugs everyone*


Awww! Hey Bags!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *hugs everyone*


*slips out of the room and returns to lurking*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *slips out of the room and returns to lurking*


Why you leaving!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Well, so news at 2foxes.eu actualized  Now its time for rest and listen to the music


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

*swings through doorway with suitcase*

Hi all.  I'm packing for a trip.  What should I take?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings through doorway with suitcase*
> 
> Hi all.  I'm packing for a trip.  What should I take?


Everything!!*you're gonna need a bigger boat.boa*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings through doorway with suitcase*
> 
> Hi all.  I'm packing for a trip.  What should I take?


A towel . And a good sip of pan galactic gargle buster before you go.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings through doorway with suitcase*
> 
> Hi all.  I'm packing for a trip.  What should I take?


maybe some gel?   Shower gel I mean of course DD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions so far!!

*leaves room*

*returns with bigger suitcase*

*packs entire universe, boat, towel, "gel" and alien cocktail*

Anything else?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far!!
> 
> *leaves room*
> 
> ...


Toilet paper. That is important. And water purification tabs.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Toilet paper. That is important. And water purification tabs.


Oh, good call!!

*squishes down entire universe to make room for toilet paper and purification tabs*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh, good call!!
> 
> *squishes down entire universe to make room for toilet paper and purification tabs*


Too bad Trumps ego cant fit in there too. You could leave it when you return.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Too bad Trumps ego cant fit in there too. You could leave it when you return.


Hmm....shouldn't leave him entirely though. I know, I'll take his hands instead.

*puts hands in teeny-tiny minuscule 1 centimetre squared side pocket*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

Well bed time again yall. Going out with bhutrflai tonight! Gotta rest up. See you all later! *waves paw*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well bed time again yall. Going out with bhutrflai tonight! Gotta rest up. See you all later! *waves paw*


'Night Okami.  Enjoy the night out


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well bed time again yall. Going out with bhutrflai tonight! Gotta rest up. See you all later! *waves paw*


Goodnight Okami! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

C u Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

We will. Thanks. Love The Vortex! Great food! Great atmosphere! And you can still smoke in there!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well bed time again yall. Going out with bhutrflai tonight! Gotta rest up. See you all later! *waves paw*


Good night


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> 'Night Okami.  Enjoy the night out


Have a safe trip!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have a safe trip!


¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have a safe trip!


Tomorow you will tell me about Vortex, bye friend.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I feel you. I have only been up for an hour.


You suck. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My sweety brought me doughnuts!


Yeah, well, they were free. So...


Black Burn said:


> Holy shiet, giving food, best act of love!!


Yes. Yes it is. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They're good doughnuts too! And she does love me!


Lush!! You ate 2 of them?? You never wait for me!!  And, yes, I absolutely do LOVE you!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooooing just feels RIGHT!!!


Sad, sad little man.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Sad, sad little man.


....but a very happy wolf


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 9, 2018)

lmao I played 10 fkin games of League of Legends today. And all of that just to get the two loot boxes from the missions xD


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

Well... I have a time now. ...Guys... I am affraid, I will do a very bad thing for somebody now. But not here


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 9, 2018)

I used to like Olympics a lot, but after all the recent events, I feel an overwhelming sense of disillusionment over the whole thing, to the point of contemplating if I could ever watch the Olympics in the future at all. While I don't justify some of the athletes, the whole Olympic snub felt less like an actual attempt at doping control and more like a coordinated, politically driven "fuck you" towards Russia, at expense of lots and lots of genuinely talented, hard-working athletes.

Honestly, there's just a general sense of alienation from living in Russia - from all the sanctions to events on political front, it just seems that everybody kinda hates us. The situation with Olympics was just something of a last straw - I thought of Olympics as the only place mostly devoid of political screw-overs (after all, the whole event is about uniting nations together in a healthy competition), and the fact that nowadays it's also actively used for pettiest political purposes is something I find disgusting.

Sorry for a rant, just something I wanted to get out of my mind.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I used to like Olympics a lot, but after all the recent events, I feel an overwhelming sense of disillusionment over the whole thing, to the point of contemplating if I could ever watch the Olympics in the future at all. While I don't justify some of the athletes, the whole Olympic snub felt less like an actual attempt at doping control and more like a coordinated, politically driven "fuck you" towards Russia, at expense of lots and lots of genuinely talented, hard-working athletes.
> 
> Honestly, there's just a general sense of alienation from living in Russia - from all the sanctions to events on political front, it just seems that everybody kinda hates us. The situation with Olympics was just something of a last straw - I thought of Olympics as the only place mostly devoid of political screw-overs (after all, the whole event is about uniting nations together in a healthy competition), and the fact that nowadays it's also actively used for pettiest political purposes is something I find disgusting.
> 
> Sorry for a rant, just something I wanted to get out of my mind.


It's a fair criticism though. This kind of event is meant to bring people together and it's a shame that politics/money have such an important influence on it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Too bad Trumps ego cant fit in there too. You could leave it when you return.


HAHA LMAO


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> lmao I played 10 fkin games of League of Legends today. And all of that just to get the two loot boxes from the missions xD


We should play LOL sometime.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 9, 2018)

I will finish my work and will go to sleep, c u guys


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> I will finish my work and will go to sleep, c u guys


'night Dox.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> I will finish my work and will go to sleep, c u guys


Goodnight! Sleep well!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

Guess who is finally off work!  Now I can do more than lurk....well after my walk.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> View attachment 27597
> 
> Guess who is finally off work!  Now I can do more than lurk....well after my walk.


Excellent news.  

Hello, BTW


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> Hello, BTW



Heya, saw you were packing.  Did you remember your towel?  Any traveler knows how important and vital a towel is.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> View attachment 27597
> 
> Guess who is finally off work!  Now I can do more than lurk....well after my walk.


Nice! Where are you walking to?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Nice! Where are you walking to?



Ok, off for a walk....new phone means I can play Pokémon go again XD  5 stops and 3 gyms by my house.  I’ll walk between the for a while before the weather turns bad.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya, saw you were packing.  Did you remember your towel?  Any traveler knows how important and vital a towel is.


*panics and rummages in suitcase*

*finds towel*

Yes!!!  Towel packed 



Mudman2001 said:


> Ok, off for a walk....new phone means I can play Pokémon go again XD  5 stops and 3 gyms by my house.  I’ll walk between the for a while before the weather turns bad.


Wrap up warm.  It's a bit parky out.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *panics and rummages in suitcase*
> 
> *finds towel*
> 
> Yes!!!  Towel packed


To quote from a book everyone needs to have:
“A towel, [The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy] says, is about the most massively useful thing an interstellar hitchhiker can have. Partly it has great practical value. You can wrap it around you for warmth as you bound across the cold moons of Jaglan Beta; you can lie on it on the brilliant marble-sanded beaches of Santraginus V, inhaling the heady sea vapors; you can sleep under it beneath the stars which shine so redly on the desert world of Kakrafoon; use it to sail a miniraft down the slow heavy River Moth; wet it for use in hand-to-hand-combat; wrap it round your head to ward off noxious fumes or avoid the gaze of the Ravenous Bugblatter Beast of Traal (such a mind-boggingly stupid animal, it assumes that if you can't see it, it can't see you); you can wave your towel in emergencies as a distress signal, and of course dry yourself off with it if it still seems to be clean enough.”


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Ok, off for a walk....new phone means I can play Pokémon go again XD  5 stops and 3 gyms by my house.  I’ll walk between the for a while before the weather turns bad.


Nice! I only have one gym on my dog walking route but there's like... 6 stops along the same route. And I have the little belt clip thing so I can just click a button and I don't have to juggle my phone and the leash.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> To quote from a book everyone needs to have:
> “A towel, [The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy] says, is about the most massively useful thing an interstellar hitchhiker can have. Partly it has great practical value. You can wrap it around you for warmth as you bound across the cold moons of Jaglan Beta; you can lie on it on the brilliant marble-sanded beaches of Santraginus V, inhaling the heady sea vapors; you can sleep under it beneath the stars which shine so redly on the desert world of Kakrafoon; use it to sail a miniraft down the slow heavy River Moth; wet it for use in hand-to-hand-combat; wrap it round your head to ward off noxious fumes or avoid the gaze of the Ravenous Bugblatter Beast of Traal (such a mind-boggingly stupid animal, it assumes that if you can't see it, it can't see you); you can wave your towel in emergencies as a distress signal, and of course dry yourself off with it if it still seems to be clean enough.”


Very much missed is Douglas Adams.  I've been watching the Dirk Gently series on Netflix as well.  Not quite the Dirk in the books, but very enjoyable all the same


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

*goes to this hotel* pool, water.. Nope... *looks around* nahh * Climbs the building and sunbaths*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Nice! I only have one gym on my dog walking route but there's like... 6 stops along the same route. And I have the little belt clip thing so I can just click a button and I don't have to juggle my phone and the leash.



Nice, never got the belt clip thing.  No dog for me so I never thought about it.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Nice, never got the belt clip thing.  No dog for me so I never thought about it.


You_ sort of_ do walk a canine though.  You could have two belt clips to connect yourself to yourself.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *goes to this hotel* pool, water.. Nope... *looks around* nahh * Climbs the building and sunbaths*


It's not a hotel.  It's Apetopia, where all survivors of the great flu epidemic will gather to build a new and better world.

But you can enjoy the sundeck if you like.

*hands over towel*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You_ sort of_ do walk a canine though.  You could have two belt clips to connect yourself to yourself.



LMAO, when I visit my Jackal then I might need one


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> LMAO, when I visit my Jackal then I might need one


Haha.  Did it suddenly get hot in here?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Haha.  Did it suddenly get hot in here?


ISO picture XD


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> It's a fair criticism though. This kind of event is meant to bring people together and it's a shame that politics/money have such an important influence on it.


Welp, it is what it is. Honestly, I don't know why I ranted up in the first place, it's not like anybody would care here in any case.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You_ sort of_ do walk a canine though.  You could have two belt clips to connect yourself to yourself.



*time paradox results and the universe explodes, requiring Stephen Hawking to fix it*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Haha.  Did it suddenly get hot in here?



Mind out of gutter


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Mind out of gutter


*blinks innocently*


BahgDaddy said:


> *time paradox results and the universe explodes, requiring Stephen Hawking to fix it*


I do hope not, now that I've got it in my suitcase and everything.  When it goes up it might singe the towel.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Welp, it is what it is. Honestly, I don't know why I ranted up in the first place, it's not like anybody would care here in any case.


Heh. Ranting is good from time to time, plus I see your point.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *blinks innocently*
> 
> I do hope not, now that I've got it in my suitcase and everything.  When it goes up it might singe the towel.



Poor towel


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Poor towel


Yep, and I don't even have a spare


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yep, and I don't even have a spare



Oh dear. The whole universe and no spare towel... hey, sounds like a good rock band name


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Heh. Ranting is good from time to time, plus I see your point.


Ranting is good when it has a good aim, while screaming at empty space about things nobody cares about is kinda counter-productive by default - I mean, it appears that even conversations about fictonal towels are more interesting than my topic, lol.

Between us, I don't know why I'm staying on this forum in the first place - all the good mods went away, recent threads are dominated by "X THE USER ABOVE" forum games, and the general mood is getting more and more stale with each month. I think it's the right time for me to leave the thing for good .з.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

YA'LL I TRIED TO DO THE SPLITS AND I RIPPED THE FUCK OUT OF MY JEANS


I'm laughing so hard rn i'm dead


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> YA'LL I TRIED TO DO THE SPLITS AND I RIPPED THE FUCK OUT OF MY JEANS
> 
> 
> I'm laughing so hard rn i'm dead


Oh nooo


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm off for a bit to watch the opening ceremony for the Olympics. 

It's being rebroadcast cause us Americans are to lazy to get up early enough to watch it lol


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh nooo


Yeah D:


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I'm off for a bit to watch the opening ceremony for the Olympics.
> 
> It's being rebroadcast cause us Americans are to lazy to get up early enough to watch it lol


Enjoy!!  I really liked it.  Very creative.

Meanwhile, I'm off to sleep now.  Have a plane to catch tomorrow


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I'm off for a bit to watch the opening ceremony for the Olympics.
> 
> It's being rebroadcast cause us Americans are to lazy to get up early enough to watch it lol


YOU MEAN I MIGHT STILL BE ABLE TO CATCH THE SKATING??


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Ranting is good when it has a good aim, while screaming at empty space about things nobody cares about is kinda counter-productive by default - I mean, it appears that even conversations about fictonal towels are more interesting than my topic, lol.
> 
> Between us, I don't know why I'm staying on this forum in the first place - all the good mods went away, recent threads are dominated by "X THE USER ABOVE" forum games, and the general mood is getting more and more stale with each month. I think it's the right time for me to leave the thing for good .з.


Ah, well, if that's your decision, that's fair, but I'll miss your posts.  It's true that there's a bit too much 'games' going on at the moments, and that the 'serious' topics tend to devolve into flame wars.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 9, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Ah, well, if that's your decision, that's fair, but I'll miss your posts.  It's true that there's a bit too much 'games' going on at the moments, and that the 'serious' topics tend to devolve into flame wars.


I still have my FA account, so you can contact me there in the future .u. Thanks a lot, I like your posts too. I'm pretty sure we'll see each other again on some local Discord or something


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 9, 2018)

It's 02:39AM here so good nigh everyone


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2018)

I've done my usual winter trick of falling asleep at 10pm when I didn't intend to go to bed yet, then waking up after 1am, fully clothed with a dog snoring under my armpit.  This happens more often than I'd like...


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I still have my FA account, so you can contact me there in the future .u. Thanks a lot, I like your posts too. I'm pretty sure we'll see each other again on some local Discord or something


For sure! Farewell then and best of luck for whatever it is you're doing next!


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)

Was reading back over some posts on this thread, wow, it's as if somebody got possessed by the ghost of James Joyce!

But what a lazy day; much napping, then a trip to the grocery store, ran into my landlord there who lives on the same block, who is sort of like a flirty gay though thin version of The Millionaire, from Gilligan's Island, though not that rich. But very funny. So I rode back with him; was nice to chat, and groceries always get heavier, the more blocks one carries them.

Thus I am now enjoying some pita chips and humus, and making some black eyed peas and ham-hocks with carrots, celery and onions.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thus I am now enjoying some pita chips and humus, and making some black eyed peas and ham-hocks with carrots, celery and onions.



You guys talking about delicious meals is making me jealous. *focus...it’s worth it.  Keep working towards your goals*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> YOU MEAN I MIGHT STILL BE ABLE TO CATCH THE SKATING??



You just might, I'm gonna have problems watching all my hockey and skiing.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Enjoy!!  I really liked it.  Very creative.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm off to sleep now.  Have a plane to catch tomorrow



It was very well done and beautiful...would had been better without the commentary.


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)

Very quiet, here! I guess maybe the Olympics. Odd, it's hard for me to watch them, I get sad, thinking how the countries that spend the most, win the most, and can't really focus on the actual things going on, that look fun in and of themselves. Makes me just wanna sled and ski and stuff, though.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 9, 2018)

Yeah not much of a sports fan so...

The skating is worth watching tho. I just have no idea when it’s on or how to watch it since I’ve cut the cord long ago.


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow didn't even knew there's any Olympics atm.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

I might watch some skiing


----------



## Wolfstin (Feb 10, 2018)

Well my team is going to win the most gold medals I hope. If not at least we get gold for hockey.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2018)

I haven't followed it much yet. Hopefully france is winning...something.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I haven't followed it much yet. Hopefully france is winning...something.



Do they have a wine making Olympics?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Do they have a wine making Olympics?


I'd watch that lol


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 10, 2018)

Good morning to all


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm very tipsy right now.


----------



## Wolfstin (Feb 10, 2018)

same bud.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 10, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> same bud.


So it will be better day for both of you


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

I POST PICTURE OF CUTE FOX


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 10, 2018)

Thats nice


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 10, 2018)

I've done something rather insane.. I confessed to a gay friend of mine that I've had feelings for him for a long while now... here i was expecting for the friendship to fucking be over and me feeling regret...

NOPE he confessed he's had feelings for me as well...

Well fuck!

and i confessed i loved him...





and he confessed the same back.


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 10, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've done something rather insane.. I confessed to a gay friend of mine that I've had feelings for him for a long while now... here i was expecting for the friendship to fucking be over and me feeling regret...
> 
> NOPE he confessed he's had feelings for me as well...
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

And good morning


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi mate


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 10, 2018)

Andddddddd I'm wide awake at 4 AM.

Doesn't matter too much, only Saturday.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Andddddddd I'm wide awake at 4 AM.
> 
> Doesn't matter too much, only Saturday.


But why you're awake at 4AM? You just didn't went to sleep or woke up now?


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 10, 2018)

I've also got up at  around 4AM today. Funny thing is that when I have to get up at that time for work I just can't get up from bed, but on day off I can sometimes wake up very early...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 10, 2018)

I got up this morning, caught myself putting unground beans into the coffee pot, and realised that I needed a coffee in order to sucessfully make coffee.  It's like trying to find your torch in a dark tent!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I got up this morning, caught myself putting unground beans into the coffee pot, and realised that I needed a coffee in order to sucessfully make coffee.  It's like trying to find your torch in a dark tent!


That I believe is the entire reason Starbucks have taken over the world.


----------



## Daniel_Foxon (Feb 10, 2018)

Please,help! How to make my own Discussion ?


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 10, 2018)

Daniel_Foxon said:


> Please,help! How to make my own Discussion ?


Go into the forum you want to start the thread in and click on the "Post New Thread" button in the top right corner.


Latur Husky said:


> View attachment 27607


Or that, which is a much better way of describing it


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 10, 2018)

I've just discovered that the model of car I was about to go and look at was subject to a fire safety recall that the seller doesn't seem to know about (or is deliberately not mentioning).  Glad I had that coffee now!


----------



## Daniel_Foxon (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank You!


Latur Husky said:


> View attachment 27607


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 10, 2018)

If there was one thing, just one thing, in this entire world I could click my fingers and it would be gone forever it would be cancer.  I'm so sick of seeing people I love pulled to pieces by that fucking fucking disease.

EDIT : And I'm sorry to rant here, really I am.  But I can't do it anywhere else.  Everywhere else people need me to be strong right now.  Here I'm anonymous.  So please bear with me.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If there was one thing, just one thing, in this entire world I could click my fingers and it would be gone forever it would be cancer.  I'm so sick of seeing people I love pulled to pieces by that fucking fucking disease.
> 
> EDIT : And I'm sorry to rant here, really I am.  But I can't do it anywhere else.  Everywhere else people need me to be strong right now.  Here I'm anonymous.  So please bear with me.


*hugs* I also hate that there's much suffering on this planet, well almost everyone probably hates it...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If there was one thing, just one thing, in this entire world I could click my fingers and it would be gone forever it would be cancer.  I'm so sick of seeing people I love pulled to pieces by that fucking fucking disease.
> 
> EDIT : And I'm sorry to rant here, really I am.  But I can't do it anywhere else.  Everywhere else people need me to be strong right now.  Here I'm anonymous.  So please bear with me.


Yeah. Cancer is a fucking plague. I have seen too many be taken by that shit. I feel for you Paws. I wouldnt wish that shit on anyone including my worst enemy! And I hate hearing young people today say "Oh, that shits cancer", or "Furries are cancer". They obviously have never seen the ravages of that disease, on the person who has it, and the ones who love them. You have my deepest sympathies Paws.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

Omg! I beat Okami for commenting this morn. (He's too busy checking his 73 notifications!!)

Edit: obviously we share the same brain, cuz we just posted at the same time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If there was one thing, just one thing, in this entire world I could click my fingers and it would be gone forever it would be cancer.  I'm so sick of seeing people I love pulled to pieces by that fucking fucking disease.
> 
> EDIT : And I'm sorry to rant here, really I am.  But I can't do it anywhere else.  Everywhere else people need me to be strong right now.  Here I'm anonymous.  So please bear with me.


Anytime you wanna rant, we are all ears, buddy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Omg! I beat Okami for commenting this morn. (He's too busy checking his 73 notifications!!)
> 
> Edit: obviously we share the same brain, cuz we just posted at the same time.


I Love You! I need to get my ass up and run to the store before you go to work!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You! I need to get my ass up and run to the store before you go to work!


Yep. I wasn't going to say anything, but yeah...I gotta leave in an hour or so.

I Love You!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Gotta run! Bye Furries! Bye beautiful bhutrflai!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Cancer is a fucking plague. I have seen too many be taken by that shit. I feel for you Paws. I wouldnt wish that shit on anyone including my worst enemy! And I hate hearing young people today say "Oh, that shits cancer", or "Furries are cancer". They obviously have never seen the ravages of that disease, on the person who has it, and the ones who love them. You have my deepest sympathies Paws.


Thank you mate.  Really.  That means a lot.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If there was one thing, just one thing, in this entire world I could click my fingers and it would be gone forever it would be cancer.  I'm so sick of seeing people I love pulled to pieces by that fucking fucking disease.
> 
> EDIT : And I'm sorry to rant here, really I am.  But I can't do it anywhere else.  Everywhere else people need me to be strong right now.  Here I'm anonymous.  So please bear with me.



It's perfectly OK to vent about a thing like that.  I'm with you there.  
Puts furry drama into perspective, doesn't it?  
*hugs*


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If there was one thing, just one thing, in this entire world I could click my fingers and it would be gone forever it would be cancer.  I'm so sick of seeing people I love pulled to pieces by that fucking fucking disease.
> 
> EDIT : And I'm sorry to rant here, really I am.  But I can't do it anywhere else.  Everywhere else people need me to be strong right now.  Here I'm anonymous.  So please bear with me.


I lost both of my parents to cancer (different types). It sucks having to be the strong one, rant all you need to.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

Well, time to follow Okami out of the room. Off to work I go, at least for a few hours. 

Of course, I have to drive about an hour away, which is also the time span of the appt, then an hour drive home. Oh! And I have to drive thru downtown Atlanta. Twice. 

Happy Saturday y'all!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Bye Okami and bye bhutrflai, have good day


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's perfectly OK to vent about a thing like that.  I'm with you there.
> Puts furry drama into perspective, doesn't it?
> *hugs*


It's just the wake of pain and grief that fans out from it, taking in everything and everyone and just ruining everything it touches. 

[redacted]

Please, go back to the silliness and the happy thoughts.  That really makes my day.  I don't know any of you face to face, but I love you all, genuinely.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It's just the wake of pain and grief that fans out from it, taking in everything and everyone and just ruining everything it touches.
> 
> 
> Please, go back to the silliness and the happy thoughts.  That really makes my day.  I don't know any of you face to face, but I love you all, genuinely.


My heart goes out to you and the family of your friend. No matter how much time you have to prepare for what's to come, you are never ready for them to be gone.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 10, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> My heart goes out to you and the family of your friend. No matter how much time you have to prepare for what's to come, you are never ready for them to be gone.


Thank you.

EDIT:  OK.  Time to pull myself together again.  Stuff to do.  Speak to you all later.  I wish all of you the best possible day.  Make the most of every second.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thank you mate.  Really.  That means a lot.


Anytime Paws. I have seen way too much misery in my 42 years. Friends. Family. It gets harder with each passing, not easier.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT:  OK.  Time to pull myself together again.  Stuff to do.  Speak to you all later.  I wish all of you the best possible day.  Make the most of every second.


 Be Strong Brother


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Me and bhutrflai shut the bar down last night. Didnt get home till after 3am. Had a great time. The guy to the left was from Scotland, and looked like an in shape Zac Gallifunacis(is that how you spell it?)! And the guy to the right looked like a young Sean William Scott! And they were hilarious! Had a good time with my beautiful SoulMate!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Going back to bed. Heartburn kept me up. I ate too much last night. Acid reflux disease sux!!


----------



## Astus (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Going back to bed. Heartburn kept me up. I ate too much last night. Acid reflux disease sux!!



Just one tums can keep you going all day, without the pain or embarassment of acid reflux! When you need help on the go, get tums to go! The same tums in a travel pack! Tum, tum tum tum, tummmmmssss!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 10, 2018)

Man, my car search is getting annoying!  First finding out about the fire safety recall on a couple of cars I was looking at, then people failing to send me their address after we've already arranged a meeting, then discovering that everyone warns against one particular dealer I was interested in a car from.  I'm heading out to look at another tomorrow, but it's miles away and I've no car currently.  And my last insurer still hasn't sent out the claims history I need to get a reasonable deal with a new insurer.  Aargh!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

It's time to return to Crusader Kings 2, and as Poland remain Pagan, and fight back the christian aggressors


----------



## Telnac (Feb 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've done something rather insane.. I confessed to a gay friend of mine that I've had feelings for him for a long while now... here i was expecting for the friendship to fucking be over and me feeling regret...
> 
> NOPE he confessed he's had feelings for me as well...
> 
> ...


Congrats!  Hope it works out for you both.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 10, 2018)

I had an epiphany about this dragon thing this morning. Does anyone remember the old Looney Toon episode _Knighty Knight Bugs_? I was thinking about it over my coffee and the dragon in it is basically me.......
Archive.org might be region restricted, but this works for us in the US


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I had an epiphany about this dragon thing this morning. Does anyone remember the old Looney Toon episode _Knighty Knight Bugs_? I was thinking about it over my coffee and the dragon in it is basically me.......
> Archive.org might be region restricted, but this works for us in the US



Oh my gosh, that's hilarious...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 10, 2018)

hey guys!! hows the weekend going? anything awesome happening?


----------



## Mabus (Feb 10, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hey guys!! hows the weekend going? anything awesome happening?



I saved a puppy this week =D


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Mabus said:


> I saved a puppy this week =D


*gives a truck of cookies* YOU'RE A TRU HERO


----------



## Mabus (Feb 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *gives a truck of cookies* YOU'RE A TRU HERO



*woofs around the cookie truck*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hey guys!! hows the weekend going? anything awesome happening?


And here nothing, chilling, playing video games, a bit of studying, and thst's all...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 10, 2018)

Mabus said:


> I saved a puppy this week =D



OK, that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> OK, that is pretty awesome.


Yeah informations like thst makes me happier and my life better


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Just enjoying the last few minutes of lunch break :/


----------



## Mabus (Feb 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> OK, that is pretty awesome.





Black Burn said:


> Yeah informations like thst makes me happier and my life better



=D yay!
*gives everyone woofer hugs*


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 10, 2018)

*yawns.* hey guys


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> *yawns.* hey guys


Hi hyena friend


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi hyena friend


Mornin' Kit.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 10, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Mornin' Kit.


Well, not morning, really, afternoon. But I just woke up so...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Mornin' Kit.


Also I have sold the cookies from the room, no more cookies


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Just one tums can keep you going all day, without the pain or embarassment of acid reflux! When you need help on the go, get tums to go! The same tums in a travel pack! Tum, tum tum tum, tummmmmssss!


I eat them like candy sometimes. Its ruff.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 10, 2018)

Mabus said:


> =D yay!
> *gives everyone woofer hugs*



I needz a woofer hug


----------



## Mabus (Feb 10, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I needz a woofer hug



Here ya go =P
*gives a woofer hug*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Well. Gotta get ready for work. So bye for now Furries!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

Being a one vehicle family really sucks. Okami & I are always passing each other it seems. I had to work this morn while he caught up on some sleep. Now it's time to switch off, which makes me happy cuz...nap!! But I'll miss my Okami while he's gone. 

Laters Y'all!!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 10, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Being a one vehicle family really sucks. Okami & I are always passing each other it seems. I had to work this morn while he caught up on some sleep. Now it's time to switch off, which makes me happy cuz...nap!! But I'll miss my Okami while he's gone.
> 
> Laters Y'all!!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Gotta get ready for work. So bye for now Furries!


 See you furs later..


----------



## Rystren (Feb 10, 2018)

*snootplants from orbit*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

I am that bored that I am streaming, one person watching not bad


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 10, 2018)

Ask hi


Black Burn said:


> I am that bored that I am streaming, one person watching not bad


Good start


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

And Godsent went streaming


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Empty stream but still streaming


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've done something rather insane.. I confessed to a gay friend of mine that I've had feelings for him for a long while now... here i was expecting for the friendship to fucking be over and me feeling regret...
> 
> NOPE he confessed he's had feelings for me as well...
> 
> ...



Congrats!  I wish you two the very best in everything.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If there was one thing, just one thing, in this entire world I could click my fingers and it would be gone forever it would be cancer.  I'm so sick of seeing people I love pulled to pieces by that fucking fucking disease.
> 
> EDIT : And I'm sorry to rant here, really I am.  But I can't do it anywhere else.  Everywhere else people need me to be strong right now.  Here I'm anonymous.  So please bear with me.



*hugs*

Sorry to hear mate.  Cancer is a right ugly thing.  Watched my Mimi Williams fight it three times before it took her.  I'l keep y'all in my thoughts.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 10, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I needz a woofer hug



*gives big woofer hug*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants from orbit*


*boop*

I literally cannot help but boop anyone mentioning snoots, muzzles, or such...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Mabus (Feb 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants from orbit*



*catches the kitsune but due to impact, is forced 10 feet underground*
.0.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 10, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *catches the kitsune but due to impact, is forced 10 feet underground*
> .0.


Hi there


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi all.  Apologies for getting all emotional earlier (and for swearing.  I'm so bad in that regard ).  Promise I'll be back to my usual stupid self as soon as possible.  Won't be around as much over the next few days due to stuff I need to do, although saying that probably will be here tomorrow for a healthy dose of happy insanity once I get a few things out the way.  

I've left this cardboard cutout of myself here in case any of you miss me.  Feel free to use it any way you wish, BUT KEEP IT PG13!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hi all.  Apologies for getting all emotional earlier (and for swearing.  I'm so bad in that regard ).  Promise I'll be back to my usual stupid self as soon as possible.  Won't be around as much over the next few days due to stuff I need to do, although saying that probably will be here tomorrow for a healthy dose of happy insanity once I get a few things out the way.
> 
> I've left this cardboard cutout of myself here in case any of you miss me.  Feel free to use it any way you wish, BUT KEEP IT PG13!!!


You did nothing wrong,here you csn freely complain etc. It always gives relief


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hi all.  Apologies for getting all emotional earlier (and for swearing.  I'm so bad in that regard ).  Promise I'll be back to my usual stupid self as soon as possible.  Won't be around as much over the next few days due to stuff I need to do, although saying that probably will be here tomorrow for a healthy dose of happy insanity once I get a few things out the way.
> 
> I've left this cardboard cutout of myself here in case any of you miss me.  Feel free to use it any way you wish, BUT KEEP IT PG13!!!



Well take care!


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That I believe is the entire reason Starbucks have taken over the world.



Oh, that sounds dreadful. And to think they might have been contained in Seattle. Their coffee always tastes like processed, burnt peanuts. Even copious amounts of sugars and dairy products merely mask this, and yet, the weird fake burnt peanut taste is always there, waiting to strike!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> You did nothing wrong,here you csn freely complain etc. It always gives relief





BahgDaddy said:


> Well take care!


Thanks both.  I'm still embarrassed by it, but helps knowing that you lot aren't.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Kinda calm here for a Saturday


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, that sounds dreadful. And to think they might have been contained in Seattle. Their coffee always tastes like processed, burnt peanuts. Even copious amounts of sugars and dairy products merely mask this, and yet, the weird fake burnt peanut taste is always there, waiting to strike!


Be careful who you say that to.  You never know when they're listening.....


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks both.  I'm still embarrassed by it, but helps knowing that you lot aren't.



I'm very free speech oriented, I encourage people to talk about whatever they want to.


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Be careful who you say that to.  You never know when they're listening.....



Ha! Our army of small, locally owned shops shall resist, fight and defeat them! Little do they know the resistance cells we have here!

Also (if trapped with no other options, such as on campus) I have never been able to go to the counter at one and bring myself to say 'tall', Venti', and what not, and just say 'small', 'medium' and large', if nothing else, just to aggravate them. : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ha! Our army of small, locally owned shops shall resist, fight and defeat them! Little do they know the resistance cells we have here!
> 
> Also (if trapped with no other options, such as on campus) I have never been able to go to the counter at one and bring myself to say 'tall', Venti', and what not, and just say 'small', 'medium' and large', if nothing else, just to aggravate them. : P



"Id like a goddamn sweet coffee, a big one, pronto!"


----------



## mad_muppet (Feb 10, 2018)

I like Starbucks, but only because my options in Connecticut are Starbucks (actual coffee and real milk and sugar) or Dunkin Donuts (god knows what is in this), or making it myself (what am I, an animal??!)

;0)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Good night


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night


Sleep well, BlackBurn!


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

mad_muppet said:


> I like Starbucks, but only because my options in Connecticut are Starbucks (actual coffee and real milk and sugar) or Dunkin Donuts (god knows what is in this), or making it myself (what am I, an animal??!)
> 
> ;0)



Dunkin' Donuts, that is a good question! That's the only option in the train station, on the way to work/DC...and geez, I don't think anyone knows what's in it. I try not to think about it...But whatever it is, it's aggressively bland : P


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night



Sleep well, and hope you don't dream of being chased by chemistry equations...


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 10, 2018)

*watching Altered Carbon*

It’s kind if neat.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 10, 2018)

Think I'm off to bed too. Got a car to check out in the morning, hoping this one might be the new ottermobile..


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 10, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Here ya go =P
> *gives a woofer hug*





Mudman2001 said:


> *gives big woofer hug*




Thanks guys *cuddles the woofers*


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Think I'm off to bed too. Got a car to check out in the morning, hoping this one might be the new ottermobile..



Good luck, Mr. Otter!

Also, here's the perfect vehicle for you:


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm getting rid of the pink hair

Dying it back to blonde


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Kinda calm here for a Saturday


Okami's just now on his way home from work. It'll liven up once he's back, I'm sure.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants from orbit*



I am having a snootplant kind of day... mind if I join you?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 10, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I am having a snootplant kind of day... mind if I join you?


*prepares for booping*

On a separate note, I’ve lost 22 lbs in a little over a month


----------



## Rystren (Feb 10, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I am having a snootplant kind of day... mind if I join you?


only if you can do it properly. as we don't need any craters around. lol


----------



## AustinB (Feb 10, 2018)

New phone who dis


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *prepares for booping*
> 
> On a separate note, I’ve lost 22 lbs in a little over a month



Wow, that's amazing! How'd ya do it? I need to cut out sugary drinks: sodas, juice, things like that: I seldom eat sweets and such, but soda is my downfall!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Full lifestyle change. I cut out all the junk (chips, soda, mindless eating), downloaded the phone app ‘My Fitness Pal’ [this allows you to set a calorie limit based on your activity level and record your meals], started meal prepping [stopped eating processed/frozen meals and started buying whole fruits, boneless/skinless chicken breasts, raw nuts (healthier stuff), etc.  secondary benefit is that i spend less on groceries now, but a little more time on preparing food for the next day. I already work a very active job, but I’ve thrown in some yoga and some daily exercises. My goal is to get as lean as possible and then “go hard” on bulking up on muscle. I’ve never been in shape my entire life, but I’m finally going to do this.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

*walks in and lays on floor and waves* Hiyah Furries!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *walks in and lays on floor and waves* Hiyah Furries!



*also walks in and trips over Okami* Ooff, hiya


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *also walks in and trips over Okami* Ooff, hiya


A 184 pound Wolf should not be hard to see, Bags! At least you didnt step on my tail!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *also walks in and trips over Okami* Ooff, hiya


How yah been?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Bags! Did you hit your head when you tripped over me?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A 184 pound Wolf should not be hard to see, Bags! At least you didnt step on my tail!



I had a personal head cloud!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How yah been?



I be good, today, actually, doing homework as usual. XD



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bags! Did you hit your head when you tripped over me?



No, but the floor has a headache now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I had a personal head cloud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Well I gotta clean up. Just got home from work. Bhutrflais is grilling hambuger steaks! And I am drinking my last beer, which I may need to go get more. But I am gooood!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello Lurkers! #iseeyou


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

Saw this and could not resist: tastes midway between Scotch and Bourbon. Gotta go easy, or it could cause one of those, 'Ask Me Anything' threads : P


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Lurkers! #iseeyou


Aint nobody here but us chickens


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! Well I gotta clean up. Just got home from work. Bhutrflais is grilling hambuger steaks! And I am drinking my last beer, which I may need to go get more. But I am gooood!


Hamburger steaks  
That just sounds heavenly.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> chickens





TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Hamburger steaks



XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Saw this and could not resist: tastes midway between Scotch and Bourbon. Gotta go easy, or it could cause one of those, 'Ask Me Anything' threads : P


Looks good! I could use a drink, or three!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> XD


Wolves! Always thinking with their bellies!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wolves! Always thinking with their bellies!



Yeppers. Tis only natural


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Aint nobody here but us chickens


No chickens here! Just a bunch of Wolves, Foxes, Skunks, and large Cats!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeppers. Tis only natural


We hunt. We eat. We sleep. And so on.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No chickens here! Just a bunch of Wolves, Foxes, Skunks, and large Cats!


Exactly! No one else at all


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Looks good! I could use a drink, or three!



Had one on the rocks, with a splash of water. Pretty tasty! 91 Proof, but very smooth. 80% Michigan corn; 20% peated Barley Mash. But it was that fox and pretty label, that drug me in : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We hunt. We eat. We sleep. And so on.



It's the "and so on" part that the most exciting.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 10, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Thanks guys *cuddles the woofers*



*cuddles the Tigress back*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Exactly! No one else at all


How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *cuddles the Tigress back*


Hey Mudman!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No chickens here! Just a bunch of Wolves, Foxes, Skunks, and large Cats!


And don't forget the moth :^p


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Had one on the rocks, with a splash of water. Pretty tasty! 91 Proof, but very smooth. 80% Michigan corn; 20% peated Barley Mash. But it was that fox and pretty label, that drug me in : P


Amazing how much we are influenced by our Furryness.It was supposed to be that emoji.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> And don't forget the moth :^p


*slaps forehead* Sorry moth!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *slaps forehead* Sorry moth!


Haha, no worries Okami . 
How are you?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> And don't forget the moth :^p



For some reason I never realized this XD
Sorry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Haha, no worries Okami .
> How are you?


A little bit tired. Had to go work for a bit. Now me and bhutrflai are about to goto the store. She cooked one helluva meal tonight! Mmmmmm gooooood!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> For some reason I never realized this XD
> Sorry


My profile pic is here to deceive you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> For some reason I never realized this XD
> Sorry


Just dont shine any flashlights at him. He starts flying into shit!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> My profile pic is here to deceive you


About everytime I see a moth nowadays I think of you.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A little bit tired. Had to go work for a bit. Now me and bhutrflai are about to goto the store. She cooked one helluva meal tonight! Mmmmmm gooooood!


That's awesome!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About everytime I see a moth nowadays I think of you.


Hahaha, do you see any nice ones? I saw a huge moth like two days ago, but I couldn't take any photo.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About everytime I see a moth nowadays I think of you.


Creep much???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Hahaha, do you see any nice ones? I saw a huge moth like two days ago, but I couldn't take any photo.


Yes. Seen some wild colored ones.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Creep much???


Just kidding, Love!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are you?


Wonderful! Busy working on some stuff tonight, though I'd rather be having a beer or several. But I'm out! So I might as well do something productive I guess 
How're you and the family?



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Amazing how much we are influenced by our Furryness.


Should that frown be upside down?
EDIT: I hate myself for saying that, but I'm going to leave it


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Wonderful! Busy working on some stuff tonight, though I'd rather be having a beer or several. But I'm out! So I might as well do something productive I guess
> How're you and the family?
> 
> 
> ...


That's why they invented Beer Stores, so you never have to run out. 

The amount of influence the flurries have on the world is a bit shocking at times, so no, I'd leave the frown.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Furries are awesome


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Furries are awesome


Yes we are!!! Pawsome Pawsom, even!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Off to the beer store. Brb!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Getting ready to crash for the night. So long fuzz-friends. 
*flops down and gives a yawn, exposing his canines*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Getting ready to crash for the night. So long fuzz-friends.
> *flops down and gives a yawn, exposing his canines*


Gnight Lion!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Off to the beer store. Brb!


Grab me a pack please! I'll pay you back!



bhutrflai said:


> That's why they invented Beer Stores, so you never have to run out.


The grocery stores close to me don't sell much that my snobby self would buy right now and I haven't wanted to drive a half hour for beer lately. Being a snob is hard work 



bhutrflai said:


> The amount of influence the flurries have on the world is a bit shocking at times, so no, I'd leave the frown.


Shocking good or shocking bad?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Mudman!



Heya, just chatting on telegram right now


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya, just chatting on telegram right now


About to run to the store. Just waiting on bhutrflai.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Grab me a pack please! I'll pay you back!
> 
> 
> The grocery stores close to me don't sell much that my snobby self would buy right now and I haven't wanted to drive a half hour for beer lately. Being a snob is hard work
> ...



Will we lead the next sexual revolution?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Grab me a pack please! I'll pay you back!
> 
> 
> The grocery stores close to me don't sell much that my snobby self would buy right now and I haven't wanted to drive a half hour for beer lately. Being a snob is hard work
> ...


Im snobby about my beer too. Ametican beer sux.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Will we lead the next sexual revolution?


Dirty gutter mind!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya, just chatting on telegram right now


Cool! I am on zero social media but here.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dirty gutter mind!



Yiff for everyone!


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 10, 2018)

lol no yiff for me, im on a yiff free diet


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> lol no yiff for me, im on a yiff free diet



But it's good exercise!


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 10, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> lol no yiff for me, im on a yiff free diet



I've been on that diet for 4 years now. 

4

Years.


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 10, 2018)

real talk i don't even understand what that means....


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I've been on that diet for 4 years now.
> 
> 4
> 
> Years.



OMG! I sure hope ya can get off that diet...just read in The New York Times a yiff free diet is no fun!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im snobby about my beer too. Ametican beer sux.


+1 for being a snob. -1000 for that bad opinion. I only drink 'MURICAN craft beer so I guess we'll agree to disagree


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> OMG! I sure hope ya can get off that diet...just read in The New York Times a yiff free diet is no fun!



Nope. Not fun at all. It's sad to think the last time I got it on has a name, and is going to preschool.


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Nope. Not fun at all. It's sad to think the last time I got it on has a name, and is going to preschool.



Aw! Well, I wish I could export some.....

On a happy note: I just got tickets to see a band in DC that have wanted to for ages: Ezra Furman and The Harpoons! Early March. Well Ezra Furman and the Boyfriends, now. Small venue, and geez, $40, for 2 tickets, with fees. Now just gotta find a late train home. Odd his name has 'fur' in it...he has this new album out, he wears a red dress and pearls now, glam-rock, coming out as gender-fluid, notes of Queen, Ramones, what? Excited, here!


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 10, 2018)

OH NICE!!!! some of my funnest memories are at shows/concerts. i bet you'll have a great time. If you cant find a train maybe an uber might work or a lyft...taxi too


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Nope. Not fun at all. It's sad to think the last time I got it on has a name, and is going to preschool.



That is one potential downside of yiffing...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> +1 for being a snob. -1000 for that bad opinion. I only drink 'MURICAN craft beer so I guess we'll agree to disagree


Now thats different. Craft beer is way better than Budweiser or Coors or Miller.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Jesus! Gone 25 minutes and yall talk about yiff the whole time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Change of subject,


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Shocking good or shocking bad?


With Okami, it's mostly shocking bad.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Now thats different. Craft beer is way better than Budweiser or Coors or Miller.


Never had Budweiser, but from what I was told, it's pretty dreadful, so I can't agree more!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Now thats different. Craft beer is way better than Budweiser or Coors or Miller.


Oh. Well you just said American at first, but we're on the same page now 



bhutrflai said:


> With Okami, it's mostly shocking bad.


Wait a tick. I need more clarification: Is that bad as in too much influence or bad as in not enough and there needs to be more? I have guess at which you mean, but I gotta be sure lol



Sarachaga said:


> Never had Budweiser, but from what I was told, it's pretty dreadful, so I can't agree more!


It's worse than dreadful. Don't ever bother.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Never had Budweiser, but from what I was told, it's pretty dreadful, so I can't agree more!



It's usually referred to, lovingly, as cat piss.


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

Sign at Artscape, Baltimore, 2002? Mount Royal Ave. Sculpture exhibit. Huge arts festival. A lady ran her Cadillac into this on the second day of the festival?







Edit: Leastways, she didn't like that sign. Geez.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> It's worse than dreadful. Don't ever bother.


Hahaha I won't. Plus it would be too expensive here since it would need to be imported. 


BahgDaddy said:


> It's usually referred to, lovingly, as cat piss.


XD
It must take a really desperate person to drink it then.


----------



## Astus (Feb 10, 2018)

It's all about 70% ethanol ~ good for killing bacteria and getting you wasted


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 10, 2018)

Gross!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Oh. Well you just said American at first, but we're on the same page now
> 
> 
> Wait a tick. I need more clarification: Is that bad as in too much influence or bad as in not enough and there needs to be more? I have guess at which you mean, but I gotta be sure lol
> ...


Yeah. I like IPA for the most part. Never been a stout beer drinker. Never really cared for Sam Adams, but Jailhouse Brewery in Hampton, GA makes some fine beers. I usually like Stella Artois, Corona, or Heineken. Or Blue Moon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Hahaha I won't. Plus it would be too expensive here since it would need to be imported.
> 
> XD
> It must take a really desperate person to drink it then.


Or broke.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Gross!


Hey Bunny!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Wait a tick. I need more clarification: Is that bad as in too much influence or bad as in not enough and there needs to be more? I have guess at which you mean, but I gotta be sure lol


We have always enjoyed anthro movies (not knowing what the pull was for it) & talked about our puppies as our fur babies, but until Okami found the furries, we, and I especially, had no idea how many times furry references come up on a daily basis, sometimes hourly. We watch a lot of Animal Planet so that's a gimme. But the amount of pawprints on cars or signs, wolf/random animal stuff everywhere, just fuzzy stuff in general. We just bought new plushies & saw a few that we knew some of y'all would like, even talked about y'all in the store. 

And I say that with Okami it's shocking bad because he fell all the way down the rabbit hole: we now have paw prints on our truck. He has multiple wolf t-shirts that he wears, a lot. We actually wore our tails as tails while pirating before we knew what a furry was, but they have a whole new meaning now. He has a couple of necklaces that scream FURRY but luckily he really only wears them when we pirate. 

There's even a furry couple in our pirate group, we think. Saw them walk in the D-Con parade back in '16, bf we became part of the crew. Haven't seen them at any other parades yet tho, but I know when we do, I'll prob have to stop Okami from drooling on them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> We have always enjoyed anthro movies (not knowing what the pull was for it) & talked about our puppies as our fur babies, but until Okami found the furries, we, and I especially, had no idea how many times furry references come up on a daily basis, sometimes hourly. We watch a lot of Animal Planet so that's a gimme. But the amount of pawprints on cars or signs, wolf/random animal stuff everywhere, just fuzzy stuff in general. We just bought new plushies & saw a few that we knew some of y'all would like, even talked about y'all in the store.
> 
> And I say that with Okami it's shocking bad because he fell all the way down the rabbit hole: we now have paw prints on our truck. He has multiple wolf t-shirts that he wears, a lot. We actually wore our tails as tails while pirating before we knew what a furry was, but they have a whole new meaning now. He has a couple of necklaces that scream FURRY but luckily he really only wears them when we pirate.
> 
> There's even a furry couple in our pirate group, we think. Saw them walk in the D-Con parade back in '16, bf we became part of the crew. Haven't seen them at any other parades yet tho, but I know when we do, I'll prob have to stop Okami from drooling on them.


She loves me! AAWOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She loves me! AAWOOOOOOOOOO!


Can't help it!! You're so damn cute!! 

awoo.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> We have always enjoyed anthro movies (not knowing what the pull was for it) & talked about our puppies as our fur babies, but until Okami found the furries, we, and I especially, had no idea how many times furry references come up on a daily basis, sometimes hourly. We watch a lot of Animal Planet so that's a gimme. But the amount of pawprints on cars or signs, wolf/random animal stuff everywhere, just fuzzy stuff in general. We just bought new plushies & saw a few that we knew some of y'all would like, even talked about y'all in the store.
> 
> And I say that with Okami it's shocking bad because he fell all the way down the rabbit hole: we now have paw prints on our truck. He has multiple wolf t-shirts that he wears, a lot. We actually wore our tails as tails while pirating before we knew what a furry was, but they have a whole new meaning now. He has a couple of necklaces that scream FURRY but luckily he really only wears them when we pirate.
> 
> There's even a furry couple in our pirate group, we think. Saw them walk in the D-Con parade back in '16, bf we became part of the crew. Haven't seen them at any other parades yet tho, but I know when we do, I'll prob have to stop Okami from drooling on them.



Now I want a paw print bumper sticker.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Now I want a paw print bumper sticker.


My favorite bumper sticker is "My Species Disappoints Me" . I like that one alot.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> We have always enjoyed anthro movies (not knowing what the pull was for it) & talked about our puppies as our fur babies, but until Okami found the furries, we, and I especially, had no idea how many times furry references come up on a daily basis, sometimes hourly. We watch a lot of Animal Planet so that's a gimme. But the amount of pawprints on cars or signs, wolf/random animal stuff everywhere, just fuzzy stuff in general. We just bought new plushies & saw a few that we knew some of y'all would like, even talked about y'all in the store.
> 
> And I say that with Okami it's shocking bad because he fell all the way down the rabbit hole: we now have paw prints on our truck. He has multiple wolf t-shirts that he wears, a lot. We actually wore our tails as tails while pirating before we knew what a furry was, but they have a whole new meaning now. He has a couple of necklaces that scream FURRY but luckily he really only wears them when we pirate.
> 
> There's even a furry couple in our pirate group, we think. Saw them walk in the D-Con parade back in '16, bf we became part of the crew. Haven't seen them at any other parades yet tho, but I know when we do, I'll prob have to stop Okami from drooling on them.


D'aww. Y'all are awesome!
EDIT: Missed a perfect opportunity to use pawsome...next time


BahgDaddy said:


> Now I want a paw print bumper sticker.


Same. But then again, some of my cars already have dragons on them so I'm good!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Time for one more Corona. Then bed.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My favorite bumper sticker is "My Species Disappoints Me" . I like that one alot.



I can vibe with that, I'm disappointed on a regular basis. 



P_Dragon said:


> D'aww. Y'all are awesome!
> EDIT: Missed a perfect opportunity to use pawsome...next time
> 
> Same. But then again, some of my cars already have dragons on them so I'm good!



Dragons are good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I can vibe with that, I'm disappointed on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Dragons are good.


Fire breathing goats are good, too.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> D'aww. Y'all are awesome!
> EDIT: Missed a perfect opportunity to use pawsome...next time
> 
> Same. But then again, some of my cars already have dragons on them so I'm good!


We're sappy. 
Edit: please don't ever feel you just HAVE to use that pun. 

2nd tatt I got back in '99 was a coiled dragon on my left shoulder blade. Always called it my familiar.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Saw this and could not resist: tastes midway between Scotch and Bourbon. Gotta go easy, or it could cause one of those, 'Ask Me Anything' threads : P



He's quite sturdily built, for a fox.  Must have a taste for the finer things...
And I just noticed the name.  Are they aware of the Cockney rhyming slang implications?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Bunny!


Hi! Sorry I got sucked into something else after posting. It happens a lot >_<


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 11, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 11, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Welp, it is what it is. Honestly, I don't know why I ranted up in the first place, it's not like anybody would care here in any case.


some people care its just we always see the negative over the positive as our brains are programed to notice that first.

My offer I put out in the rant thread still stands. I hope you'll stay. I do hope things can change.


_(And besides its sucks losing a fellow batto. There's too many wolves around here.)_


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 11, 2018)

Aargh!  The car I was going to look at this morning sold just as I was about to get on the bus to go over there.  Back to scouring through adverts and calling people.  There's a suitable one sat at a dealer, but I hear bad, bad things about that dealer...
Edit - Woohoo, I've got another one to check out this afternoon.  If this turns out to be the one, I'm sort of inclined to get one of these decals to stick on the back.




Another edit - Nope, nope and thrice nope.  I ran the HPI records check on the one I was looking at this afternoon and it's recorded as a total insurance loss.  I thought the price looked good for the age and mileage...


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I am having a snootplant kind of day... mind if I join you?


*hugs* I’m having a snootplant kind of night. Tried natural sleep. Just woke up 2 hours later. Now waiting for sleep meds to kick in.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aargh!  The car I was going to look at this morning sold just as I was about to get on the bus to go over there.  Back to scouring through adverts and calling people.  There's a suitable one sat at a dealer, but I hear bad, bad things about that dealer...
> Edit - Woohoo, I've got another one to check out this afternoon.  If this turns out to be the one, I'm sort of inclined to get one of these decals to stick on the back.
> 
> 
> ...


Love that decal.  Shame about the car though.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm now on the bus to check out another, stretching the budget, but it's a dealer with a decent reputation and the car has low mileage for its age and a full year MOT.  I'm more hopeful about this one.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi all.  I’m in a better mood today .  Been remembering lots of good times.  Can’t tell you enough what a beautiful positive fun person my friend was.  Things keep popping into my head that make me smile.  I am so going to miss her, that bit hurts like hell, but god I’m glad I knew her in the first place.  So many people never got that chance.  Next few days are going to be sad, but I know she’d rather we remember her with smiles instead of tears.  So we’ll do our best.

God, what a week....life really knows when to pull the rug out from under people doesn’t it.  Anyway, hope you’re all good.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm now on the bus to check out another, stretching the budget, but it's a dealer with a decent reputation and the car has low mileage for its age and a full year MOT.  I'm more hopeful about this one.


Nice,  What type of car this time?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


FURPILE!!!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aargh!  The car I was going to look at this morning sold just as I was about to get on the bus to go over there.  Back to scouring through adverts and calling people.  There's a suitable one sat at a dealer, but I hear bad, bad things about that dealer...
> Edit - Woohoo, I've got another one to check out this afternoon.  If this turns out to be the one, I'm sort of inclined to get one of these decals to stick on the back.
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you Massan. Been looking for a new car myself. Since Thanksgiving! I miss my old Trailblazer. And that decal is great!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm now on the bus to check out another, stretching the budget, but it's a dealer with a decent reputation and the car has low mileage for its age and a full year MOT.  I'm more hopeful about this one.


Good luck!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hi all.  I’m in a better mood today .  Been remembering lots of good times.  Can’t tell you enough what a beautiful positive fun person my friend was.  Things keep popping into my head that make me smile.  I am so going to miss her, that bit hurts like hell, but god I’m glad I knew her in the first place.  So many people never got that chance.  Next few days are going to be sad, but I know she’d rather we remember her with smiles instead of tears.  So we’ll do our best.
> 
> God, what a week....life really knows when to pull the rug out from under people doesn’t it.  Anyway, hope you’re all good.


*hugs the monkey* I am sorry to hear about your friend, Paws. If you ever need an ear to vent or rant, I am here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


This is bhutrflai's worst fear! That I will end up at the bottom of one of those!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Good morning my Furry Friends! I am supposed to be at work right now! Late Late Late!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


He looks a lot like Stormi.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hugs the monkey* I am sorry to hear about your friend, Paws. If you ever need an ear to vent or rant, I am here.


Thanks Okami.  I hopefully won’t need to inflict any rants again, but will contact you if I feel it bubbling up.  After all the emotion yesterday I’m actually feeling much calmer today.  Been looking through a load of photos and just enjoying memories.  Plus I’ve got time off work, so I can actually go where I need to be over the next few days.  That makes a massive difference, being able to support those who really need it right now.

*super King Kong sized mega hug*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks Okami.  I hopefully won’t need to inflict any rants again, but will contact you if I feel it bubbling up.  After all the emotion yesterday I’m actually feeling much calmer today.  Been looking through a load of photos and just enjoying memories.  Plus I’ve got time off work, so I can actually go where I need to be over the next few days.  That makes a massive difference, being able to support those who really need it right now.
> 
> *super King Kong sized mega hug*


Anytime, buddy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Well time to get this ball rolling. Bye Furries. Have a great day! See you all later!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi! Sorry I got sucked into something else after posting. It happens a lot >_<


No problem Bunny. It happens. No worries.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've done something rather insane.. I confessed to a gay friend of mine that I've had feelings for him for a long while now... here i was expecting for the friendship to fucking be over and me feeling regret...
> 
> NOPE he confessed he's had feelings for me as well...
> 
> ...


I had no idea you were a bi batto. Congratulations!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aargh!  The car I was going to look at this morning sold just as I was about to get on the bus to go over there.  Back to scouring through adverts and calling people.  There's a suitable one sat at a dealer, but I hear bad, bad things about that dealer...
> Edit - Woohoo, I've got another one to check out this afternoon.  If this turns out to be the one, I'm sort of inclined to get one of these decals to stick on the back.
> 
> 
> ...


If you want good animal decals for your car (or cool animal clothing) check out animals anonymous  apparel’s website. They usually have great stuff.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> If you want good animal decals for your car (or cool animal clothing) check out animals anonymously apparel’s website. They usually have great stuff.


Ooh.  I like their gorilla hoodie.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ooh.  I like their gorilla hoodie.  Thanks for the link.


And you by purchasing their stuff you support animal keepers/artists (this field doesn’t pay worth a damn for the amount of education you need).  
Some of the artist also elect to have some of the proceeds go to particular wildlife fund.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Nice,  What type of car this time?



I've put a deposit down and I'll pick it up tomorrow. It's an '07 Vauxhall Zafira, not very fancy but in decent condition.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've put a deposit down and I'll pick it up tomorrow. It's an '07 Vauxhall Zafira, not very fancy but in decent condition.


A job well done 

Congrats.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hi all.  I’m in a better mood today .  Been remembering lots of good times.  Can’t tell you enough what a beautiful positive fun person my friend was.  Things keep popping into my head that make me smile.  I am so going to miss her, that bit hurts like hell, but god I’m glad I knew her in the first place.  So many people never got that chance.  Next few days are going to be sad, but I know she’d rather we remember her with smiles instead of tears.  So we’ll do our best.
> 
> God, what a week....life really knows when to pull the rug out from under people doesn’t it.  Anyway, hope you’re all good.


I'm sorry for your loss :[


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm sorry for your loss :[


Thanks very much.


----------



## Astus (Feb 11, 2018)

People at my school don't bother reading the rules on the laundry room >.> like it says wait 15 minutes before removing anyone else's stuff from the machine... and wouldn't you know I get there right as it finishes and the guy starts to take my stuff out and not even put it in the dryer 

"Hey, taking my stuff out?"

"Oh uhh... yeah, going to put it in the dryer..." 

"It had just finished, but no worries"

"Oh, I thought it was sitting there for a while" 

>.>


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 11, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> People at my school don't bother reading the rules on the laundry room >.> like it says wait 15 minutes before removing anyone else's stuff from the machine... and wouldn't you know I get there right as it finishes and the guy starts to take my stuff out and not even put it in the dryer
> 
> "Hey, taking my stuff out?"
> 
> ...


I do _not _miss shared laundry facilities!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm bleaching my hair and it itchessssss


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm bleaching my hair and it itchessssss


Be careful!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Be careful!


This is the fifth time i've done this, I'll be fine


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This is the fifth time i've done this, I'll be fine


Okie. Good luck!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This is the fifth time i've done this, I'll be fine


Bleaching hair doesn't destroy your hair or something?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Bleaching hair doesn't destroy your hair or something?


It probably does but people do it all the time. So who cares! XP


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I do _not _miss shared laundry facilities!



Oh, I just LOVE knowing that everyone else's underwear have been in my washer and dryer... EXTRA BLEACH PLEASE


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Bleaching hair doesn't destroy your hair or something?


It does, but I use products that are supposed to help damaged hair so idk :/


Ovi the Dragon said:


> Okie. Good luck!


Thx :3


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2018)

*lands with the grace of the Chelyabinsk meteor*

How’s Sunday afternoon treating everyone?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of the Chelyabinsk meteor*
> 
> How’s Sunday afternoon treating everyone?


I'm good
I'm hungry tho ^^


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm good
> I'm hungry tho ^^


I hear that!  I just finished eating lunch. McD’s b/c I’m broke until my nexf paycheck.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I hear that!  I just finished eating lunch. McD’s b/c I’m broke until my nexf paycheck.


I'm eating takis because I don't want to cook until my hair dye is done doing its thing


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh geeze


The hairdye is a bit darker than I originally thought...


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 11, 2018)

this thread sukcs. you know what also sucks????? art.. and also feeling tired always. I dont want to b alive


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh geeze
> 
> 
> The hairdye is a bit darker than I originally thought...


Sorry to hear that. What color are you going for?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 11, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of the Chelyabinsk meteor*
> 
> How’s Sunday afternoon treating everyone?


I wish it was Sunday afternoon, sadly Monday morning here. rip


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

Dumpster fire alert!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Dumpster fire alert!



It does get a little wearing, doesn't it?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Sorry to hear that. What color are you going for?


It looks better than I expected but its a bit uh... Odd


BahgDaddy said:


> Dumpster fire alert!


Whats going on?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

*prowls into the room*. 

Oy! how’s it goin’ all?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It looks better than I expected but its a bit uh... Odd
> 
> Whats going on?


But what color is it?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It looks better than I expected but its a bit uh... Odd
> 
> Whats going on?



Oh, I thought that LGBT thread was gonna go downhill faster.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *prowls into the room*.
> 
> Oy! how’s it goin’ all?


*peers down at big yellow kitty*

Hello.  I’m winding down before going to sleep.  We have a 100,000 strong street party going on in our town, but I’ve got to be up at 4am to get to the airport.  A lot of the revellers are wearing pull on onesie animal costumes, and this seems to be making them happy.  So it sort of makes our entire town a giant low budget furmeet tonight.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, I thought that LGBT thread was gonna go downhill faster.


It’ll fizzle out IMO.  No point to it.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But what color is it?


This color


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

OK everyone.  That’s me done for today.  Have a lovely evening.

*pads out the door*


----------



## Junkerfox (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone ever notice if you play skyrim as a khajiit woman and only say "fus" in the unrelenting force shout its exactly like the roblox death sound


----------



## stimpy (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, I thought that LGBT thread was gonna go downhill faster.


I was unsure if you were calling me a dumpster fire heheh (you wouldn't be wrong tho)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This color


Still noice


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OK everyone.  That’s me done for today.  Have a lovely evening.
> 
> *pads out the door*


Have a good night.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This color


Looks pretty good actually!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I was unsure if you were calling me a dumpster fire heheh (you wouldn't be wrong tho)View attachment 27680



Haha, no, I guess it might have looked that way tho. XD


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Haha, no, I guess it might have looked that way tho. XD


I didn’t quite understand it, but I thought you meant that too (I assumed an inside joke).


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I didn’t quite understand it, but I thought you meant that too (I assumed an inside joke).



I need to increase my precision of speech...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I need to increase my precision of speech...


Among other things.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Looks pretty good actually!


Yeah, it isn't really my color but i'll deal with it 


Black Burn said:


> Still noice


Thank you ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've put a deposit down and I'll pick it up tomorrow. It's an '07 Vauxhall Zafira, not very fancy but in decent condition.


Cool! Glad you found one!


----------



## Mabus (Feb 11, 2018)

Woof!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof!


Awooo!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooo!


Rawr


----------



## stimpy (Feb 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Rawr


 Meow :3


----------



## Mabus (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooo!



*howls back* :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Arff!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *howls back* :V


Bork bork!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *howls back* :V


Hi Mabus! Howl's it going, woofer?


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

There's nobody here...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> There's nobody here...


Nope.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope.


Sorry no one is here to come & chat with you ..


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm off to bed, so that's one fewer.  Goodnight all.  
I've just popped my head in on a UK furry site and seen that there's a meet in my town in a couple of weeks, just a low-key social thing in a bar.  Hmm, wondering if I should go...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Sorry no one is here to come & chat with you ..


You're here! That's all that matters to me!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm off to bed, so that's one fewer.  Goodnight all.
> I've just popped my head in on a UK furry site and seen that there's a meet in my town in a couple of weeks, just a low-key social thing in a bar.  Hmm, wondering if I should go...


Go Massan! Especially if it is just a low key one at a bar.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

yawn. i hate my math homework.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm off to bed, so that's one fewer.  Goodnight all.
> I've just popped my head in on a UK furry site and seen that there's a meet in my town in a couple of weeks, just a low-key social thing in a bar.  Hmm, wondering if I should go...


Okami would be there in a sec!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> yawn. i hate my math homework.


1+1= blah


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> yawn. i hate my math homework.


So glad I don't have to Math everyday anymore.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami would be there in a sec!


Maybe a minute, not a second.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Sorry no one is here to come & chat with you ..


Oh, i’m still lurking in the shadows but I don’t have much of interest to say. I was going to post a fun photo but im having some issues right now.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe a minute, not a second.


Don't kid yourself.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> So glad I don't have to Math everyday anymore.


I used to think that, but then I realized that I don't even know how to use my TI-89 anymore and it makes me sad. That thing was my best friend in college, but now it's dead because I never use it


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 11, 2018)

How is everyone? The, like, four of us that are here......


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> How is everyone? The, like, four of us that are here......


Pretty damn decent. About to brave the shower to get clean. *shudders*.  How about yourself?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I used to think that, but then I realized that I don't even know how to use my TI-89 anymore and it makes me sad. That thing was my best friend in college, but now it's dead because I never use it



Good thing they made you take all those math classes, you obviously needed it.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Pretty damn decent. About to brave the shower to get clean. *shudders*.  How about yourself?


LOL. Water isn't that bad.
Doing well myself. Sitting around being lazy after doing housework all day. 



BahgDaddy said:


> Good thing they made you take all those math classes, you obviously needed it.


I know right? But on the other hand if I had a different job it'd possibly be a different story. My particular job has no use for much math at all, so I've forgotten basically everything. What are you working on right now?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> How is everyone? The, like, four of us that are here......


Im good. How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Boredom has set in. Think I will go on to YouTube and watch some instant karma vids.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Been so freaking dreary! I think it is supposed to rain for the next two weeks! I hate the freaking rain when it is non stop.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> How is everyone? The, like, four of us that are here......


hehhe yeah nah yeah not to bad. enjoying my lunch break


----------



## stimpy (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Been so freaking dreary! I think it is supposed to rain for the next two weeks! I hate the freaking rain when it is non stop.


damn that sounds nice!, its been the absolute opposite over here, long hot days mainly between 35-43* C


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

stimpy said:


> damn that sounds nice!, its been the absolute opposite over here, long hot days mainly between 35-43* C


Jesus! Thats hot! Youre in Australia, right?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Boredom has set in. Think I will go on to YouTube and watch some instant karma vids.


I'm doing that same thing right now, just a different genre 




Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Been so freaking dreary! I think it is supposed to rain for the next two weeks! I hate the freaking rain when it is non stop.


+1. I got work to do in the yard sometime soon, but the whole thing is a bog with no signs of drying




stimpy said:


> damn that sounds nice!, its been the absolute opposite over here, long hot days mainly between 35-43* C


I saw that Aus has had a pretty horrific heatwave going on. Plus drought. We're back in one over here, though it's not to 2016 levels yet.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> LOL. Water isn't that bad.
> Doing well myself. Sitting around being lazy after doing housework all day.
> 
> 
> I know right? But on the other hand if I had a different job it'd possibly be a different story. My particular job has no use for much math at all, so I've forgotten basically everything. What are you working on right now?



CALCULUS


----------



## stimpy (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jesus! Thats hot! Youre in Australia, right?


yep, the land down under


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> CALCULUS


Lol, I don’t miss calculus, but i’d take any math over organic chemistry.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> CALCULUS


Ouch. RIP.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi  Damn


----------



## stimpy (Feb 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I saw that Aus has had a pretty horrific heatwave going on. Plus drought. We're back in one over here, though it's not to 2016 levels yet.


bloody oath its been hot, but I've just looked at the 5 day forecast, looks like its gonna be mid 20's to low 30's for the next week. thank goodness


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Boredom has set in. Think I will go on to YouTube and watch some instant karma vids.


You could try talking to your lovely wife...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi  Damn
> View attachment 27683


sorry/not sorry


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi  Damn
> View attachment 27683


It's a bit excessive isn't it?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> It's a bit excessive isn't it?


Nah! Not at all!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Lol, I don’t miss calculus, but i’d take any math over organic chemistry.



I like chemistry, unless it involves math.



P_Dragon said:


> Ouch. RIP.



I'd like calculus if it didn't involve any math, also.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi  Damn
> View attachment 27683


SHIT. I'll bet I've done that to people...dammit


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

Patchouli. Yum.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> SHIT. I'll bet I've done that to people...dammit


Yeah, but he does it multiple times a day. To everyone!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> You could try talking to your lovely wife...


I am talking to you. You're sitting two foot away.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone wanna take a guess what animal made this print?  I took this picture last week.  This one is an easy one


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am talking to you. You're sitting two foot away.


No. You are 2 ft away, staring at your phone. Doesn't count. 

(I should be more entertaining than a YouTube vid, right?)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess what animal made this print?  I took this picture last week.  This one is an easy one


A Furry?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'd like calculus if it didn't involve any math, also.


LOL. About that...I have bad news for you.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> LOL. About that...I have bad news for you.



*dies*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi  Damn
> View attachment 27683


Same sorta meme but with my emails. This is baiscally been what my emails have looked like for weeks


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I like chemistry, unless it involves math.


 
O-chem involves no math, but it has it’s own kind of horrors.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> No. You are 2 ft away, staring at your phone. Doesn't count.
> 
> (I should be more entertaining than a YouTube vid, right?)


*hint, go give her a hug. Irl*


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Same sorta meme but with my emails. This is baiscally been what my emails have looked like for weeks


We had to turn off the notifications for Okami. His phone was f-ing going off every 5 f-ing seconds!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *hint, go give her a hug. Irl*


Thanks!! He took your advice!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> We had to turn off the notifications for Okami. His phone was f-ing going off every 5 f-ing seconds!!


I told yah!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A Furry?


Less bipedal.

Edit: also, has anyone seen face off season 12, ep 1???? Wolvesssssss


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

Fuck my science project is overdue!

Its about fizz and I need to graph it and write smart stuff ;-;


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Fuck my science project is overdue!
> 
> Its about fizz and I need to graph it and write smart stuff ;-;


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Fuck my science project is overdue!
> 
> Its about fizz and I need to graph it and write smart stuff ;-;


That's why the gods created the internet. So you can make it work, even if it's by copy & paste!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Less bipedal.
> 
> Edit: also, has anyone seen face off season 12, ep 1???? Wolvesssssss


Amazing show!! The talent they have is crazy!! Will have to look up that episode, just for Okami.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> O-chem involves no math, but it has it’s own kind of horrors.



i have 2 take that eventually, well see how ut gos


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> That's why the gods created the internet. So you can make it work, even if it's by copy & paste!!


I'm doing my best ;-;


----------



## stimpy (Feb 11, 2018)

classes are back. rip. bye


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Amazing show!! The talent they have is crazy!! Will have to look up that episode, just for Okami.


Although i think i’d really enjoy fursuiting, i moreso would love to have a head/face prosthetic and good body paint job of my fursona (still in the process of creating him).


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Time for me to call it a night. Have a beautiful one.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 11, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 11, 2018)

I've been able to identify way too many of the songs being used in the olympic ice dancing programs. 

Way too many.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


Hey Rye!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I've been able to identify way too many of the songs being used in the olympic ice dancing programs.
> 
> Way too many.


Its not a bad thing.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Rye!


Hellooo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

Goodnight Furries!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Go Massan! Especially if it is just a low key one at a bar.



I've made an account on the forum it was on, and expressed an interest in going along to the meet.  So far I've just been hanging around furry sites as an online thing, so the idea of it leaking through into real life is intriguing but a little scary.  I'm sure they'll be nice though...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've made an account on the forum it was on, and expressed an interest in going along to the meet.  So far I've just been hanging around furry sites as an online thing, so the idea of it leaking through into real life is intriguing but a little scary.  I'm sure they'll be nice though...


I know how you feel as far as "a little scary" goes. Bhutrflai is actually trying to get me to go to FWA for a day. Furry Weekend Atlanta is probably the second biggest con in the US next to AnthroCon. I just dont know if I am ready.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've made an account on the forum it was on, and expressed an interest in going along to the meet.  So far I've just been hanging around furry sites as an online thing, so the idea of it leaking through into real life is intriguing but a little scary.  I'm sure they'll be nice though...


My daughter showed me this yesterday. Thought about you!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

My mother wouldn't let me hit the snooze button ;-;



Also good morning!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My mother wouldn't let me hit the snooze button ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Also good morning!


Good morning Kiara!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Kiara!


*waves*


I just tripped over my cat


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

I just found out that the Georgia Furs had a float in The Pride Parade! We were there and I missed it! Booo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *waves*
> 
> 
> I just tripped over my cat


That's ok. I tripped over my dog last night and almost faceplanted my sofa.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *waves*
> 
> 
> I just tripped over my cat


Morning Kiara


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Morning Kiara


Good morning BB.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I just found out that the Georgia Furs had a float in The Pride Parade! We were there and I missed it! Booo!


I went to huntsville pride with my ex girlfriend :/
I didn't stay long cuz I got there late


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's ok. I tripped over my dog last night and almost faceplanted my sofa.


Lol! Be careful!


Black Burn said:


> Morning Kiara


Morning!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning BB.


For me it's afternoon already


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> For me it's afternoon already


OOF

I need to go take my antibiotics but I don't want to be bothered to get up


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I went to huntsville pride with my ex girlfriend :/
> I didn't stay long cuz I got there late
> 
> Lol! Be careful!
> ...


We took our daughter, who came out to us a year or so ago. We had a blast. Gay folks do know how to have a good time!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> OOF
> 
> I need to go take my antibiotics but I don't want to be bothered to get up


I would wake up for you and give them to you but I'm a little bit too far


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We took our daughter, who came out to us a year or so ago. We had a blast. Gay folks do know how to have a good time!


I never really came out to my parents. They had suspicions that I wasn't completely straight, and then about a year and a half ago I was like "Hey guys I have a gf!"


Black Burn said:


> I would wake up for you and give them to you but I'm a little bit too far


*Pats Blackburn's head* It's okay, i'm being incredibly lazy


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I never really came out to my parents. They had suspicions that I wasn't completely straight, and then about a year and a half ago I was like "Hey guys I have a gf!"
> 
> *Pats Blackburn's head* It's okay, i'm being incredibly lazy


Purrrr~ I'm lazy too but when someone thst I like asks me to do something usually I try to help


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Purrrr~ I'm lazy too but when someone thst I like asks me to do something usually I try to help


In math class we have to turn in our phones to get calculators so everyone in my vicinity is like "KIAARA** GET ME A CALCULATOR!"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Me and bhutrflai have very open minds. She was being ate up with anxiety, I could tell, and I finally confronted her about it. To see the weight lifted off her shoulders was a good thing. Idk if she thought we wouldnt agree with it or what, but she should've known better. I love my kids. Nothing will change that.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh shit I almost just exposed my real name for a second there XD
I'm smart ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai have very open minds. She was being ate up with anxiety, I could tell, and I finally confronted her about it. To see the weight lifted off her shoulders was a good thing. Idk if she thought we wouldnt agree with it or what, but she should've known better. I love my kids. Nothing will change that.


How many kids do you have?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

My mother says that I can be even gay for her, but my fsther if he would know thst I'm bi... He sayed thst he will kill me even if he will go to jail... So nope, I'm not coming out to them


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> My mother says that I can be even gay for her, but my fsther if he would know thst I'm bi... He sayed thst he will kill me even if he will go to jail... So nope, I'm not coming out to them


Why? Thats kinda mean...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Why? Thats kinda mean...


Well my father is kinda conservative in this terms, my mother is more progressive so my parents have debstes in this topic...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh shit I almost just exposed my real name for a second there XD
> I'm smart ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> How many kids do you have?


2. 14 yr old girl, 17 yr old boy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Time to take them to school.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well my father is kinda conservative in this terms, my mother is more progressive so my parents have debstes in this topic...


If my grandmother ever found out I was bi she would try and lock me in a room with nothing but a bible and some holy water... Maybe a blessed sandwich idk man
my grandmother won't even condone me dating someone whos skin color is diffrent. She has no control over my life though


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> 2. 14 yr old girl, 17 yr old boy.


I bet ya'll go through a lot of asprin


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Two lessons left.. Religion and PE... Fuuuuuu


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Two lessons left.. Religion and PE... Fuuuuuu


Oof
Good luck!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know how you feel as far as "a little scary" goes. Bhutrflai is actually trying to get me to go to FWA for a day. Furry Weekend Atlanta is probably the second biggest con in the US next to AnthroCon. I just dont know if I am ready.


Yall should go! I'm thinking about doing the same thing this year, but that's TBD.



KiaraTC said:


> ... Maybe a blessed sandwich idk man


This just killed me. I'm dead. LOL. Your family sounds like mine though. Alabamians


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> If my grandmother ever found out I was bi she would try and lock me in a room with nothing but a bible and some holy water... Maybe a blessed sandwich idk man
> my grandmother won't even condone me dating someone whos skin color is diffrent. She has no control over my life though
> 
> I bet ya'll go through a lot of asprin


Yes. Yes we do. Matter of fact, I think I need a BC powder.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yall should go! I'm thinking about doing the same thing this year, but that's TBD.
> 
> 
> This just killed me. I'm dead. LOL. Your family sounds like mine though. Alabamians


Yeah, Southern Babtist or Church Of God holiness people really get on my nerves.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai have very open minds. She was being ate up with anxiety, I could tell, and I finally confronted her about it. To see the weight lifted off her shoulders was a good thing. Idk if she thought we wouldnt agree with it or what, but she should've known better. I love my kids. Nothing will change that.


Your kids are very lucky.  I’m not even sure what i am for sure yet, but i know im not typical/hetero.  I just cannot talk to my father about something like that, he’s anti-everything and there’s no telling what he may do to himself and/or me.  I only finally feel safe enough to find out about myself now because i live multiple states away. >.>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Two lessons left.. Religion and PE... Fuuuuuu


I would so fail Religion. I stopped paying attention to that shit decades ago. To me it is equal to believing Zeus existed. Fairytales are fun until people start killing each other over them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Off to work I go. Later peeps!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know how you feel as far as "a little scary" goes. Bhutrflai is actually trying to get me to go to FWA for a day. Furry Weekend Atlanta is probably the second biggest con in the US next to AnthroCon. I just dont know if I am ready.


Don't you dare try to put this down as MY idea. Oh hell no!! You've been jonesing to go to FWA since you first found the furries. I'm the voice of reason & said NO! And just because I looked it up doesn't mean a damn thing, crazy wolf. As I told you last night, I'd only do this for you. 

And if you couldn't find the gumption (read: balls) to talk to a group of furries at Momo, what makes you think you'll survive a whole con of them?!?!

(I'm just picking, my love! But it HAS always been YOUR idea. Don't try to pass it off on me.)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would so fail Religion. I stopped paying attention to that shit decades ago. To me it is equal to believing Zeus existed. Fairytales are fun until people start killing each other over them.


To be honest we aren't doing anythinf there, no one respects this subject, sometimes we have and make notes about church hierarchy, church marriage and other shit like you know very bad sodom sin (homosexualism), and sometimes we just do nothing


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> If my grandmother ever found out I was bi she would try and lock me in a room with nothing but a bible and some holy water... Maybe a blessed sandwich idk man
> my grandmother won't even condone me dating someone whos skin color is diffrent.


This was my mother. She was very set in her ways and was not very open minded about much of anything. And as much as I miss her, I am grateful that she can't give our daughter any crap about being gay.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yall should go!


I am still more on the NO side. But I do enjoy seeing Okami with a smile on his face, so I may have to put a bag over my head & take him. (Can't let him go alone, he might not find his way back.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)

Haha. She put her phone down and walked into the kitchen. She really does love me. I have driven her crazy these last two years over Furries. I Love her for not shooting me.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Your kids are very lucky.  I’m not even sure what i am for sure yet, but i know im not typical/hetero.  I just cannot talk to my father about something like that, he’s anti-everything and there’s no telling what he may do to himself and/or me.  I only finally feel safe enough to find out about myself now because i live multiple states away. >.>


I really hate parents who cannot accept their children for who & what they are. I grew up in a very strict house & I always told myself that I would be more open & love my own kids no matter what. Hoping I've achieved that at least.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Haha. She put her phone down and walked into the kitchen. She really does love me. I have driven her crazy these last two years over Furries. I Love her for not shooting me.


You are such a shit! And crazy doesn't even being to cover it! Better be glad I haven't smothered you in your sleep for all the awooing, but you did that bf you became a furry so I guess you get a pass there. But you do take it to a whole new level of extremes!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 12, 2018)

ugh, I am sooooo tired, I had bowling on Saturday, and bowled on Sunday, my mom bowled a 227. At least my sister's 200 doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*Boops the snoot twice* heyyyyy. *Runs away* Catch me if you can hahaha.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

I could say to my mother that I'm bi, and she would force my father to accept it, but I don't want to break relations with my dad and who knows hoe my grabdmither and the rest of my family would react to it... As I know only my aunt and mother are tolerant...


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I could say to my mother that I'm bi, and she would force my father to accept it, but I don't want to break relations with my dad and who knows hoe my grabdmither and the rest of my family would react to it... As I know only my aunt and mother are tolerant...


Only you can decide if it's worth it to tell someone, knowing how theyll react. But as we told our daughters girlfriend, sometimes you just have to stay under the radar, until you are old enough to make your own decisions in life. (And that means that if mom & dad are still paying bills for you, then they still have a say in your life. Gotta be able to support yourself if things do turn sour.) 

You will know when the time is right.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Only you can decide if it's worth it to tell someone, knowing how theyll react. But as we told our daughters girlfriend, sometimes you just have to stay under the radar, until you are old enough to make your own decisions in life. (And that means that if mom & dad are still paying bills for you, then they still have a say in your life. Gotta be able to support yourself if things do turn sour.)
> 
> You will know when the time is right.


Or in some cases, never... idk. I’m pretty sure my father would still have a coronary. Atleast one of older sisters seems to suspect for sure (too many fruedien slips).


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

What is going on


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Only you can decide if it's worth it to tell someone, knowing how theyll react. But as we told our daughters girlfriend, sometimes you just have to stay under the radar, until you are old enough to make your own decisions in life. (And that means that if mom & dad are still paying bills for you, then they still have a say in your life. Gotta be able to support yourself if things do turn sour.)
> 
> You will know when the time is right.


I guess that in the end most of my family would accept me or just don't organize family crusade on me, my mother is better at arguing and in the end my father would have accept it if he likes it or not, and if I would be just myself all the timr they wouldn't see any changes, idk I just think that I don't need to and I don't have to tell it now... So I'll just keep it for myself now..


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I guess that in the end most of my family would accept me or just don't organize family crusade on me, my mother is better at arguing and in the end my father would have accept it if he likes it or not, and if I would be just myself all the timr they wouldn't see any changes, idk I just think that I don't need to and I don't have to tell it now... So I'll just keep it for myself now..


*hugs* These things can be very hard if you don't know how people will react...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *hugs* These things can be very hard if you don't know how people will react...


Yup *hugs*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yup *hugs*


But at least you're among friends who understand what you're going through


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Or in some cases, never... idk. I’m pretty sure my father would still have a coronary. Atleast one of older sisters seems to suspect for sure (too many fruedien slips).


My mother would have probably tried to 'jesus-it-out' of my daughter. Momma was raised in a very VERY small country town & was really old school. (I had to fight to even go to the middle school dance.)
But Okami & I knew about our daughter before she ever told us. 


Black Burn said:


> I guess that in the end most of my family would accept me or just don't organize family crusade on me, my mother is better at arguing and in the end my father would have accept it if he likes it or not, and if I would be just myself all the timr they wouldn't see any changes, idk I just think that I don't need to and I don't have to tell it now... So I'll just keep it for myself now..


I've never understood why some people think that gay people are so different, like alien. The only difference is who we cuddle up to at night. And who are they to say that gay people don't deserve to be loved by someone that makes them happy? It doesn't change the fact that they are a human being. Gay people dont 'come out' and then all of a sudden have clouds of glitter following them around. (Well...ok, some might. ) But their sexual orientation should be the least of anyone else's business.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> But at least you're among friends who understand what you're going through


Yeah, I had before FAF other group, but we had some arguments and I have been banned from it and I talk sometimes only with one person from this group, and then I have joined here


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 12, 2018)

ok, so I was playing Cards Against Humanity yesterday with some friends, the two best cards I had in a combination were my ex-wife and the violation of all human rights


----------



## Puggles (Feb 12, 2018)

bork


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 12, 2018)

Puggles said:


> bork


bork bork bork


----------



## Puggles (Feb 12, 2018)

Eyo, i am new. hows it going :3!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 12, 2018)

Puggles said:


> Eyo, i am new. hows it going :3!


pretty good, how about you? and also welcome.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Puggles said:


> Eyo, i am new. hows it going :3!


I know who you are <.<


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I know who you are <.<



Hmm?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hmm?


From Discord ^w^


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Is it just me or is it impossible to listen to “Dare” by the Gorillaz without some sort of dancing?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Is it just me or is it impossible to listen to “Dare” by the Gorillaz without some sort of dancing?


I can't listen to 'It's not a fashion statement, its a death wish' by My Chemical Romance without dancing :3


----------



## Astus (Feb 12, 2018)

the best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry >.> people are blasting terrible music in the cafeteria and all I want to do is study for my biochem test and eat ;-;


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Buenos diez!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos diez!


Dobry wieczór


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

So tired. Is it nap time?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Pansexual - code for "not picky."


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> the best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry >.> people are blasting terrible music in the cafeteria and all I want to do is study for my biochem test and eat ;-;



Where'd your avi go?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Pansexual - code for "not picky."


How should I take that?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Where'd your avi go?


I was wondering that too.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How should I take that?



With eggs and bacon?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So tired. Is it nap time?


Saaaaaame.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> With eggs and bacon?


Uh huh. How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> You are such a shit! And crazy doesn't even being to cover it! Better be glad I haven't smothered you in your sleep for all the awooing, but you did that bf you became a furry so I guess you get a pass there. But you do take it to a whole new level of extremes!


Awooooooo!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Pansexual - code for "not picky."



Or attracted to goat-legged pagan deities, I guess.  Come to think of it, that doesn't seem so implausible around here!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

I am so going to bed. Bye Furries!*waves*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am so going to bed. Bye Furries!*waves*


Bye


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Or attracted to goat-legged pagan deities, I guess.  Come to think of it, that doesn't seem so implausible around here!


Right!?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Or attracted to goat-legged pagan deities, I guess.  Come to think of it, that doesn't seem so implausible around here!


I seriously am in need of a nap.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm sleepy


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm sleepy


Since I started staying up late regularly, usually I'm sleepy at 00:00AM or 1AM


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Or attracted to goat-legged pagan deities, I guess.  Come to think of it, that doesn't seem so implausible around here!



Oh, those guys are HAUT

*hides in shames*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm off to bed, so that's one fewer.  Goodnight all.
> I've just popped my head in on a UK furry site and seen that there's a meet in my town in a couple of weeks, just a low-key social thing in a bar.  Hmm, wondering if I should go...


Absolutely you should go.  I did pretty much everything to talk myself out of it, went anyway, and came away so bloody happy.  It’s weird at first, talking about this stuff face to face with people, but after a very short time I just felt at home.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am so going to bed. Bye Furries!*waves*


bye bye bro.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Absolutely you should go.  I did pretty much everything to talk myself out of it, went anyway, and came away so bloody happy.  It’s weird at first, talking about this stuff face to face with people, but after a very short time I just felt at home.



Any yiff jokes get tossed around? XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Any yiff jokes get tossed around? XD


*shakes head dishonestly*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 12, 2018)

I took a couple of photos of cats today. It was nice. Here's one: -link-


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *shakes head dishonestly*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

Good morning/night furwies, what's on for your day/night?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Good morning/night furwies, what's on for your day/night?


Well not the best day, beacuse it's monsay and I can't find thw way to catch up on most of the subjects what is probably impossible


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

Rest. Welding for 8 hours straight is always taxing -_-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, those guys are HAUT
> 
> *hides in shames*


You're a mess!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Well, I have a sink full of dishes to wash. Who's up to the task? I will pay you!!! Please!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, I have a sink full of dishes to wash. Who's up to the task? I will pay you!!! Please!


sure thing!! *looks at plane tickets to America*


----------



## Puggles (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I know who you are <.<


O shit, you are here too XD!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> sure thing!! *looks at plane tickets to America*


Thats a long way just to wash dishes! I guess I will have to feed you too! Hope you like home made fried chicken.


----------



## Puggles (Feb 12, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> pretty good, how about you? and also welcome.


I  doing fine X3. Just chilling and doing college work XD. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Puggles said:


> O shit, you are here too XD!


Who are you?


----------



## Puggles (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who are you?


A husker <: 3


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, I have a sink full of dishes to wash. Who's up to the task? I will pay you!!! Please!


How much?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Puggles said:


> O shit, you are here too XD!


Yup xD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're a mess!



Life is better this way.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thats a long way just to wash dishes! I guess I will have to feed you too! Hope you like home made fried chicken.


ohhhh damn that sounds goood


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Life is better this way.


I agree, I just feel like myself and free when I'm a pervert


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> How much?


10.bucks!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I agree, I just feel like myself and free when I'm a pervert



Ah, always glad to help corrupt a minor. XD jk plz don't sue me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I agree, I just feel like myself and free when I'm a pervert


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> 10.bucks!


Adding the cost of transport etc... Sorry but it's not profitable for ya


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ah, always glad to help corrupt a minor. XD jk plz don't sue me


No worries, I was already broken about 2 years ago


----------



## Puggles (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yup xD


Oml, now it's a party


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Well these dishes wont wash dishes themselves.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Adding the cost of transport etc... Sorry but it's not profitable for ya


Your saying you wouldn't fly to America to wash dishes for $10??


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well these dishes wont wash dishes themselves.


Wait one day or two, maybe they will, in my house dishes are washed by mysterieous magic called "Dishwasher" or if this dishwasher is full the mysterious cresture does it calles by locals here "Mama"


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Your saying you wouldn't fly to America to wash dishes for $10??


No my friend, not all poles are people thst will even work for low payment , Well if someone can afford transport for me, I will gladly visit amerika, but for now I have school etc.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

*lurks to the corner and peeps one eye around the edge*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wait one day or two, maybe they will, in my house dishes are washed by mysterieous magic called "Dishwasher" or if this dishwasher is full the mysterious cresture does it calles by locals here "Mama"


Lol!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

*gets of train into an eerily quit open chat* "Awoo? Is anyone there?"


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *gets of train into an eerily quit open chat* "Awoo? Is anyone there?"


This place is dead when all the outgoing personalities are absent.  

*mopes around the corner*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 12, 2018)

All glory to the Hypno-Hound!







Feel yourself become one with eternity and woofs V:


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Absolutely you should go.  I did pretty much everything to talk myself out of it, went anyway, and came away so bloody happy.  It’s weird at first, talking about this stuff face to face with people, but after a very short time I just felt at home.



Yes, I'm thinking I should probably go.  The forum I saw it on is an odd place; there are current listings for meets but very little conversation - maybe one or two posts a day.  But apparently enough people in my area turn up for these meets that they've had to start booking a bigger pub.  
I wonder where they're all chatting?  There must be some Discord or Telegram group I haven't found yet.


----------



## Astus (Feb 12, 2018)

This has been literally happening in every single battlefield 1 game I've been in, in the last week and it is infuriating to keep losing 



 

(I'm at the top of the left side)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> This place is dead when all the outgoing personalities are absent.
> 
> *mopes around the corner*



*YIFFS UP THE PLACE*


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *YIFFS UP THE PLACE*


WHOA WHOA WHOA. Don't you dare. Keep it PG13 OK?



TheLaughingLion1 said:


> This place is dead when all the outgoing personalities are absent.
> 
> *mopes around the corner*


This is true. I try to lurk less these days, but I'm not a social butterfly (no offense intended to any butterflies of course) and I can't help it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA. Don't you dare. Keep it PG13 OK?



That can often be hard for me.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

I wish me bloody arms would not aching. Jeez soddin' things feel like lead and I'm in the state of my body being blergh dead but my mind is like, "let's do all of these things!"

Takes one step and falls on face.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That can often be hard for me.


ಠ__ಠ


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

But I will try to swallow my impulses, mkay...


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *YIFFS UP THE PLACE*


Oh yeah, bring it on bigdaddy...er i mean bahgdaddy. >,>


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> But I will try to swallow my impulses, mkay...



Or spit them out, if you prefer...
Sorry!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I wish me bloody arms would not aching. Jeez soddin' things feel like lead and I'm in the state of my body being blergh dead but my mind is like, "let's do all of these things!"
> 
> Takes one step and falls on face.


What's with everyone falling on their faces?? You, Okami and Kiara earlier, Rysten all the time? Weird.



BahgDaddy said:


> But I will try to swallow my impulses, mkay...





TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Oh yeah, bring it on bigdaddy...er i mean bahgdaddy. >,>





EDIT: +1 for you Massan. Yall are awful LOL


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> But I will try to swallow my impulses, mkay...


*RELEASE THOSE THOSE YIFFY IMPULSES!!!!!! MY GOOD MAN*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *RELEASE THOSE THOSE YIFFY IMPULSES!!!!!! MY GOOD MAN*


I heard that repressing those kinds of impulses is not healthy.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Oh yeah, bring it on bigdaddy...er i mean bahgdaddy. >,>



You got it, love. XD



Massan Otter said:


> Or spit them out, if you prefer...
> Sorry!



It all just depends on what comes up in conversation, really. *shrug*


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It all just depends on what comes up in conversation, really. *shrug*


Either I've got the mind of a 13 year old or you're doing that on purpose............


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Either I've got the mind of a 13 year old or you're doing that on purpose............



I don't know, but I'll leave it at that, because I don't have a bone to pick with you...


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You got it, love. XD
> 
> 
> 
> It all just depends on what comes up in conversation, really. *shrug*





P_Dragon said:


> Either I've got the mind of a 13 year old or you're doing that on purpose............


 Yaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't know, but I'll leave it at that, because I don't have a bone to pick with you...


Well I appreciate that. But can you keep it up with these puns?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Well I appreciate that. But can you keep it up with these puns?



Well, I mean eventually I'll run out of stamina...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't know, but I'll leave it at that, because I don't have a *bone* to pick with you...





P_Dragon said:


> Well I appreciate that. But can you keep it up with these *puns*?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, I mean eventually I'll run out of stamina...


Trying to find a Trump gif but I'm having no luck. Dammit.

Yes, I know I got that one too lol. I should grow up one of these days


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Trying to find a Trump gif but I'm having no luck. Dammit.
> 
> Yes, I know I got that one too lol. I should grow up one of these days



When I grow up, I want to try my hands at interior decorating...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

I just wanna....I just wanna.....I just wanna dance!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

I just got back from the student lounge and it smelt like someone had bloody cat food for lunch. gotta loves those friskies


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I just got back from the student lounge and it smelt like someone had bloody cat food for lunch. gotta loves those friskies


Sounds good, got any left over?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> When I grow up, I want to try my hands at interior decorating...


Welp...I give up. You got me on that one ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> When I grow up, I want to try my hands at interior decorating...


took me 10 minuets but i got it. heheh


TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Sounds good, got any left over?


I would if I was the one eating it, it just smelt like it. next time I have cat food for lunch I'll be sure to save you some


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

All y'all need Odin.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Welp...I give up. You got me on that one ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Missile installation?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 12, 2018)

Figured I would pop in and hi, got busy watching a new anime yesterday and had to "adult" today....*sighs*


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Missile installation?


Getting colder....I think. Maybe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Yall Need Furry Jesus!!!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> All y'all need Odin.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall Need Furry Jesus!!!


Yall are like the Jehovah's Witnesses and the Mormons over here. Get off my property dammit!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey everybody!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Figured I would pop in and hi, got busy watching a new anime yesterday and had to "adult" today....*sighs*


Adulting does suck sometimes!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Getting colder....I think. Maybe.



Delivering the package.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey everybody!!


g'day


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yall are like the Jehovah's Witnesses and the Mormons over here. Get off my property dammit!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Delivering the package.


GAH. I had an inkling about that, but I've never heard it put that way. Lort. You definitely need Jeebus


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

That moment, as the Jehovah Witness hands you the pamplet about war and the end times, you look them straight in the eye and say, "You do realize your God is the cause of the world's problems?" and they take their pamplet back and walk away.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That moment, as the Jehovah Witness hands you the pamplet about war and the end times, you look them straight in the eye and say, "You do realize your God is the cause of the world's problems?" and they take their pamplet back and walk away.


Fun fact: if you answer the door in your boxer briefs, they immediately leave and never return.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That moment, as the Jehovah Witness hands you the pamplet about war and the end times, you look them straight in the eye and say, "You do realize your God is the cause of the world's problems?" and they take their pamplet back and walk away.



Epic comeback sir


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That moment, as the Jehovah Witness hands you the pamplet about war and the end times, you look them straight in the eye and say, "You do realize your God is the cause of the world's problems?" and they take their pamplet back and walk away.


HOLY MOLY. Damn. As much as I want to, I don't think I can be rude enough to use that one. But I'm going remember it anyways.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> HOLY MOLY. Damn. As much as I want to, I don't think I can be rude enough to use that one. But I'm going remember it anyways.


I used to like talking with the Witnesses. But now they send these really super old folks and I cant be mean to them. Bhutrflai accidentally let my two dogs out last time and about gave them both a heart attack!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Fun fact: if you answer the door in your boxer briefs, they immediately leave and never return.


or if you answer the door with a bad dragon toy in your mouth


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> or if you answer the door with a bad dragon toy in your mouth


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Fun fact: if you answer the door in your boxer briefs, they immediately leave and never return.


"Accidently" letting your puppers out of the house when the JWs are on the porch works too. The pups had the old couple pinned to the wall, scared out of their minds. But our doggos never touched them, just raised all kinds of holy hell at them, crazy barking with all their hackles up!! Only lasted about 3 seconds, but it made an impression for sure! Told pups to get in the damn house, and they went right inside. The JWs stayed gone for over a year. 

Edit: you'll learn soon enough that Okami & I share a brain. We were typing these at the same time without saying a word about it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> HOLY MOLY. Damn. As much as I want to, I don't think I can be rude enough to use that one. But I'm going remember it anyways.



I think the only line I would draw would be outright chasing them with a gun. Anything below that is fair game.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> or if you answer the door with a bad dragon toy in your mouth





BahgDaddy said:


> I think the only line I would draw would be outright chasing them with a gun. Anything below that is fair game.


Yall don't think either of those are a little much?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yall don't think either of those are a little much?


Not at all and hey, you never know we're it might lead


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think the only line I would draw would be outright chasing them with a gun. Anything below that is fair game.



Actually I debate them. Nuff said, think you've all seen me in action. XD


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Actually I debate them. Nuff said, think you've all seen me in action. XD


You would be a masterDebater...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

I've personally always wanted to open the door to one of those religious types with nothing on but my ussr hat leather pants overcoat and my snake around my neck. There were some days I'd used to get visible scratch marks down my chest.

I always would have loved to see the reaction of them.

Either that or just answer the door with a dog gimp mask on. Yes I have one of those ex bought it for 2 dollars our plan was to make a fur suit head out of it.

Really glad my folks didn't find that when they were digging about my shit.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've personally always wanted to open the door to one of those religious types with nothing on but my ussr hat leather pants overcoat and my snake around my neck. There were some days I'd used to get visible scratch marks down my chest.
> 
> I always would have loved to see the reaction of them.
> 
> ...



If it was Jehovah's or Mormons, they'd probably smile and politely leave, though somewhat awkwardly. If it was some evangelical groups, then things could get personal... O.O


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> ex bought it for 2 dollars our plan was to make a fur suit head out of it.


That's a really good excuse! I wish I had've thought of that...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> That's a really good excuse! I wish I had've thought of that...


I never used it. Ex however..,, that was interesting to say the least.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've personally always wanted to open the door to one of those religious types with nothing on but my ussr hat leather pants overcoat and my snake around my neck. There were some days I'd used to get visible scratch marks down my chest.
> 
> I always would have loved to see the reaction of them.
> 
> ...



I'd just ask if they wanted to come in and have some fun raising and lowering the flags on the flagpoles.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Honestly, what's with all the sex talk?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Honestly, what's with all the sex talk?


Blame Baghdaddy for his unsubtle innuendos


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Blame Baghdaddy for his unsubtle innuendos


That. 
I tried to not. I failed


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Blame Baghdaddy for his unsubtle innuendos



I don't see any sex talk, do you? Everything is at half-mast here...


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't see any sex talk, do you? Everything is at half-mast here...


Gotta agree with you there, nothing out of the usual open chat going ons


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't see any sex talk, do you? Everything is at half-mast here...


@BahgDaddy


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

@BahgDaddy


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

That wolf guy IS SO HAUT


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

When people are telling you to stop 
talking about yiff


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That wolf guy IS SO HAUT


Nyet comrade avoid temptation!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> When people are telling you to stop
> talking about yiff


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

So it's official we're having a furcon in Michigan?
Google Maps


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

Guys hell's for sale!
www.google.com: After year on market, still no buyer for Hell, Michigan

Us furries could chip in buy hell and rule it as we see fit! We can all yiff in hell under our own domain!!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Guys hell's for sale!
> www.google.com: After year on market, still no buyer for Hell, Michigan
> 
> Us furries could chip in buy hell and rule it as we see fit! We can all yiff in hell under our own domain!!!


the town tourism ad campaign slogan could be "Come yiff with us in  Hell"


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 12, 2018)

I had a plan to go to Peyongcheng and steal all of the precious metals from the Olympic Games. 


I would have gotten away with it too....If it hadn't been for those medalling kids.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I had a plan to go to Peyongcheng and steal all of the precious metals from the Olympic Games.
> 
> 
> I would have gotten away with it too....If it hadn't been for those medalling kids.


damnit we could have bought hell with those!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 12, 2018)

Those days you have an infection in your finger (had as of right now)


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Those days you have an infection in your finger (had as of right now)


That sounds throughly awful and quite annoying


----------



## Rystren (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> That sounds throughly awful and quite annoying


I eventually got fed up and squeezed out the crap. Until it bled. Then it got really swollen


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I eventually got fed up and squeezed out the crap. Until it bled. Then it got really swollen


Damn that sounds bad, I hope it heals soon


----------



## Rystren (Feb 12, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Damn that sounds bad, I hope it heals soon


Considering it no longer hurts from just existing and that the swelling seems to have gone down,  seems to be getting better


----------



## stimpy (Feb 12, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Considering it no longer hurts from just existing and that the swelling seems to have gone down,  seems to be getting better


That's good to hear!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Love those bumps.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I had a plan to go to Peyongcheng and steal all of the precious metals from the Olympic Games.
> 
> 
> I would have gotten away with it too....If it hadn't been for those medalling kids.


*groans so loudly earthquakes happen in south America*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *groans so loudly earthquakes happen in south America*


Hey! That was some groan! You alright?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey! That was some groan! You alright?


After a joke that bad? Therapy might be require


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> After a joke that bad? Therapy might be require


It was pretty awful!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

My dog snores very loudly. I can hear her outside. I love my dog.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My dog snores very loudly. I can hear her outside. I love my dog.


Mine used to climb up on our bed between us in the night, lay on his back, and snore right into our faces.  He knew he wasn’t supposed to be up on the bed too.

I really miss my dog,


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Mine used to climb up on our bed between us in the night, lay on his back, and snore right into our faces.  He knew he wasn’t supposed to be up on the bed too.
> 
> I really miss my dog,


Do you have any others? If not, you should get another. Dogs are special. They really are humans friends. And they say that having a dog, or any pet, greatly reduces stress and improves longevity. Dogs Rock!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

This is my snorer. She is a mess.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My dog snores very loudly. I can hear her outside. I love my dog.


when my cat purrs I cant tell if its a Harley idling or if its is actually the cat. loud pets are great


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

*sneaks into the chat*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *sneaks into the chat*


Lurk much?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lurk much?



I'll be a good boy now. *rolls over*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'll be a good boy now. *rolls over*


Im not petting your belly.


Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Good morning BB.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im not petting your belly.
> 
> Good morning BB.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im not petting your belly.


TOP 10 ANIME BETRAYALS


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Goodnight guys. 445 comes early. Bye Furries!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight guys. 445 comes early. Bye Furries!


good night


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight guys. 445 comes early. Bye Furries!


Good night


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

* drunkenly stumbles in* "G'DAY! M8S!!! hello? awooo?"


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> * drunkenly stumbles in* "G'DAY! M8S!!! hello? awooo?"


Priviet brat


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Priviet brat


G'DAY


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> G'DAY


How you doin?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> How you doin?


yeah pretty good, may or may not have had a feqw to drink yeah nah yeah nah yeah, yourself


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> yeah pretty good, may or may not have had a feqw to drink yeah nah yeah nah yeah, yourself


Well I'm sitting in school on education for family life so not bad start of the day


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well I'm sitting in school on education for family life so not bad start of the day


dsnt soundf to mbad. it alleways gets realy quit at this time sadly. be night in the states lol.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> dsnt soundf to mbad. it alleways gets realy quit at this time sadly. be night in the states lol.


Ok I can't understand what you've said


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok I can't understand what you've said


sorry.  "dose not not sound bad. must be night in the states". I've had 7  to many...lol


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> sorry.  "dose not not sound bad. must be night in the states". I've had 7  to many...lol


Now I'm having PE, ehh fuck it I don't exercise today


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> sorry.  "dose not not sound bad. must be night in the states". I've had 7  to many...lol



Yes we're 4-8 hours behind you I think, depending on the state


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

yeah all the Mericans be sleepin'


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Now I'm having PE, ehh fuck it I don't exercise today



Ah, but you have to have the useless classes, this is very important for uhh reasons


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

lol, nice Donald Trump 'quote' @BahgDaddy


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> yeah all the Mericans be sleepin'



We be noisy when we are awake. Drive big cars and play loud music.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

*IM ON HIGHWAY TO HELL!*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> lol, nice Donald Trump 'quote' @BahgDaddy



LOL, thanks! I wonder who's noticed it. If he was a furry he'd have said something like that, haha!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

*HERE WE ARE NOW, ENTERTAIN US!!*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

And good night, it's 12:30 here


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

Good Night Bahg (is that your nickname?)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> *HERE WE ARE NOW, ENTERTAIN US!!*



Nope, imma go to bed, I'm exhausted from trying to come up with too many yiff jokes.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Good Night Bahg (is that your nickname?)



Lol, yeah, whatever flies, it's a crazy name to begin with. XD


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> *HERE WE ARE NOW, ENTERTAIN US!!*


*A mulatto, an Albino A mosquito, my libido, yeah*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

The problem will be that I have to figure out how to effectivily visit toilet to use phone beacuse I can't use phone when sitting on PE


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

mfw you know you'll have to show up to classes hungover but don't care


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

It's one of those nights.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But* THATS WAY ITS GONNA BE LITTLE DARLIN, YOULL GO RIDDING ON THE HIRSES YEAH YEAH*.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> It's one of those nights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know you're Aussie when ^


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> You know you're Aussie when ^


ohhhhhhhhh YEAH NAH YEAH NAH YAHHHHHH M8. MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE HAD A 5 TO MANY VB'S LOL


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> ohhhhhhhhh YEAH NAH YEAH NAH YAHHHHHH M8. MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE HAD A 5 TO MANY VB'S LOL


WAIT... I MEAN CARLTON DRYS LOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> WAIT... I MEAN CARLTON DRYS LOL


I drank several Corona's last night. Feel like a million bucks! It is well worth the money buying more expensive imported beer, because they never make you feel like shit the next day. Same with liqueur.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I drank several Corona's last night. Feel like a million bucks! It is well worth the money buying more expensive imported beer, because they never make you feel like shit the next day. Same with liqueur.


Idk, it feels about the same to me if I drink too much of either.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Idk, it feels about the same to me if I drink too much of either.


I grew up drinking cheap beer, and wondered why I felt like hell the next day at work. I stopped drinking cheap beer about 14 years ago. Only time I have even felt like I had a hangover is when I put liquor in the mix.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I grew up drinking cheap beer, and wondered why I felt like hell the next day at work. I stopped drinking cheap beer about 14 years ago. Only time I have even felt like I had a hangover is when I put liquor in the mix.


I guess that’s my issue, i really never drink beer.  It’s always apple ales, ciders, or liquor.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I guess that’s my issue, i really never drink beer.  It’s always apple ales, ciders, or liquor.


But beer........is life!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

To be honest I drank some alcohol in my life already, and beer is the worst, and I don't know why people drink it so much


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But beer........is life!


I never acquired the taste for it.  I didnt have any desire to drink, nor did i even try alcohol until i was pressured into a drinking game in an intern-house situation(at the age of 24).  Still, i only drink once in a blue moon.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do you have any others? If not, you should get another. Dogs are special. They really are humans friends. And they say that having a dog, or any pet, greatly reduces stress and improves longevity. Dogs Rock!!


At some point we’re going to sell up in London and be in Spain all the time (Brexit permitting for me.  My OH is Irish so he’s not affected).  Once we’re settled there will be _at least_ one dog being welcomed into our home.  Until then though our lives are too mobile.  It wouldn’t be fair.  

It was very hard at first adjusting to life without him after he went.  You don’t realise just how central they are to your routine until they’re gone.  It wasn’t just the obvious lack of greeting at the door whenever I came in, it was silly things like feeling restless at 10pm every night as if I had to go for a walk, or the way I’d automatically eat a biscuit leaving a small corner.

And I 100% agree with your assessment.  Dogs UTTERLY rock!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> To be honest I drank some alcohol in my life already, and beer is the worst, and I don't know why people drink it so much


Because humans like to punish themselves.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> At some point we’re going to sell up in London and be in Spain all the time (Brexit permitting for me.  My OH is Irish so he’s not affected).  Once we’re settled there will be _at least_ one dog being welcomed into our home.  Until then though our lives are too mobile.  It wouldn’t be fair.
> 
> It was very hard at first adjusting to life without him after he went.  You don’t realise just how central they are to your routine until they’re gone.  It wasn’t just the obvious lack of greeting at the door whenever I came in, it was silly things like feeling restless at 10pm every night as if I had to go for a walk, or the way I’d automatically eat a biscuit leaving a small corner.
> 
> And I 100% agree with your assessment.  Dogs UTTERLY rock!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'll be a good boy now. *rolls over*


Which implies you’ve been a very bad boy 10 minutes before that post 

*rubs BahgDaddy’s belly*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Good morning by the way!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Which implies you’ve been a very bad boy 10 minutes before that post
> 
> *rubs BahgDaddy’s belly*


I think they were all drunk last night, acting like a bunch of horny teenagers!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning by the way!


*waves*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *waves*


*waves back*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think they were all drunk last night, acting like a bunch of horny teenagers!


Really?

*washes post belly-rub hands*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Really?
> 
> *washes post belly-rub hands*


Probably a good idea to wash them twice.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because humans like to punish themselves.


There are other ways to punish yourself thsn this... But ok...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> There are other ways to punish yourself thsn this... But ok...


Oh, believe me BB, I am an expert at punishing myself!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh, believe me BB, I am an expert at punishing myself!


I believe you... *calms down his perverted part of soul*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Probably a good idea to wash them twice.


Uh-oh.  That bad eh?

*opens bleach*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Uh-oh.  That bad eh?
> 
> *opens bleach*


Yeah. It was pretty bad. Bunch of furverts!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

So everyone, how are you all today?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> So everyone, how are you all today?


Great! Tired though. Bhutrflai likes to keep me up late. A lot!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> So everyone, how are you all today?


Moderate


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Tired though. Bhutrflai likes to keep me up late. A lot!


Haha.  Now there’s a conversation opener


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Moderate


Good moderate or bad moderate?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Haha.  Now there’s a conversation opener


It goes back to that punish ourselves thing. We always stay up late, especially if we didnt get much time together during the day. And always if we gotta work the next day. Lol. Gluttons for punishment we are.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Good moderate or bad moderate?


Moderate moderate


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It goes back to that punish ourselves thing. We always stay up late, especially if we didnt get much time together during the day. And always if we gotta work the next day. Lol. Gluttons for punishment we are.


Not at all.  If you’re going to stay up late and ruin the next day spending time with the one you love is the perfect reason


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Not at all.  If you’re going to stay up late and ruin the next day spending time with the one you love is the perfect reason


Absolutely! We give each other shit about it, but I do love spending time with her!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Moderate moderate


Then that’s good to hear!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Then that’s good to hear!!


Well the things thst bithers me are nothing new, I already told you about them


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well the things thst bithers me are nothing new, I already told you about them


But the important thing is they’re obviously not stressing you out.  This is good.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey guys


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys


Good morning Kiara.  How’s it going?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys


Hey Kiara! How's it going?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Good morning Kiara.  How’s it going?





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Kiara! How's it going?


Good 


I took a nice long nap yesterday that laster fourteen hours


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys


Hi Kiara!! *waves*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Good
> 
> 
> I took a nice long nap yesterday that laster fourteen hours


Nice.  I’d pay money to get one of those right now.  Bottle how to do it, you’ll make a fortune.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Good
> 
> 
> I took a nice long nap yesterday that laster fourteen hours


Those are the best naps!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

I’m watching Carnival on Italian TV.  There’s a Pied Piper theme going on right now, with lots of people dressed as rats


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all


Hiya Dox!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all


Hi Dox


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Okami, whats new?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Black Burn


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Nice.  I’d pay money to get one of those right now.  Bottle how to do it, you’ll make a fortune.


Here in the states they already bottle it. Its called Oxycotine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Okami, whats new?


Not much. Same ole same ole. How are YOU?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Black Burn


Nothing really


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Im gonna go. Bye Furries.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hdre in the states they already bottle it. Its called Oxycotine.


You have amazing strength meds in the US compared to ours here in Europe.  I remember the US cold medication they gave me in Mexico.  Dried me up within a minute, but god was I thirsty for the next six hours.  

Here we get mild paracetemol/decongestant mixes....and to suffer the symptoms.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im gonna go. Bye Furries.


Ciao.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im gonna go. Bye Furries.


Bye


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 13, 2018)

Fuck I want work to be over


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Fuck I want work to be over


Me too, this is my Friday. I got things and stuff to do.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

*yawns and stretches*

*eats banana*

*peers down at empty room*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Kiara!! *waves*


*hugs* 


backpawscratcher said:


> Nice.  I’d pay money to get one of those right now.  Bottle how to do it, you’ll make a fortune.


You just put a fan on high and darken the room


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

*swings down from platform*

*listens to silence*

Awooooook?

EDIT : *hears Kiara*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *hugs*


*hugs back*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings down from platform*
> 
> *listens to silence*
> 
> ...


*waves*


Black Burn said:


> *hugs back*


Yas huggles 
Huggles and cookies are my favorite thing :3



Can I has a cookie plez?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello everyone.  I’ve discovered a new way to align the furniture to harness furry energy.  It’s called Fang-Shui.  Who fancies re-modelling this place to capture positivity?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hello everyone.  I’ve discovered a new way to align the furniture to harness furry energy.  It’s called Fang-Shui.  Who fancies re-modelling this place to capture positivity?


*flies around* I don't need the ground anyways


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Unfortunately some of the furniture needs to be vertical to best achieve this, but we can let the bats use those couches once they’re moved.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *flies around* I don't need the ground anyways


That sounds like a volunteer!!

The table needs to be upside down with its legs in the air, like a wolf wanting a belly rub.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That sounds like a volunteer!!


You do realise that i'm supposed to be like, three inches tall, right? How on earth am I meant to move furniture? 
*buzzes*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> You do realise that i'm supposed to be like, three inches tall, right? How on earth am I meant to move furniture?
> *buzzes*


You just tell me where to put it and I’ll do the heavy lifting.

According to the last undamaged book from Simo’s library all the mirrors get arranged to face each other, so we can stand in between them and admire how amazing we are from every angle


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *waves*
> 
> Yas huggles
> Huggles and cookies are my favorite thing :3
> ...


*gives him a cookie*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

*moves mirrors to middle of the room*

What do you think?  Fang-Shui enough?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You just tell me where to put it and I’ll do the heavy lifting.
> 
> According to the last undamaged book from Simo’s library all the mirrors get arranged to face each other, so we can stand in between them and admire how amazing we are from every angle


*Directs backpaw*


Black Burn said:


> *gives him a cookie*


I'm not a him! >_<


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm not a him! >_<


I'm SORRYYYYYYY *falls to her paws*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Directs backpaw*
> 
> I'm not a him! >_<


Hmm, interesting use of the curtains.  Are you sure we’re supposed to eat off them though?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You just tell me where to put it and I’ll do the heavy lifting.
> 
> According to the last undamaged book from Simo’s library all the mirrors get arranged to face each other, so we can stand in between them and admire how amazing we are from every angle



The last undamaged book?  What happened to the rest of 'em?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

BREAK TIME!!

*puts Fang-shui positioned kettle on*

*ignores growing vortex of bright yellow electricity forming near window*

I think we’re safe in stopping for a bit don ‘t you?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The last undamaged book?  What happened to the rest of 'em?


Someone bashed them against the floor or something.  Can’t say who, only that it was a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Someone bashed them against the floor or something.  Can’t say who, only that it was a lot of fun doing it.


Ohhh.... idiots...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Someone bashed them against the floor or something.  Can’t say who, only that it was a lot of fun doing it.



Ah, hope the poor skunk didn't end up taking the rap!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ohhh.... idiots...


How dare yo...I mean, yes.  Idiots.  Yes.  Non-gorilla shaped idiots.  Bahhhh at them, I say.


Massan Otter said:


> Ah, hope the poor skunk didn't end up taking the rap!


I don’t think he’s too worried.  The freed shelf space became storage for watermelons.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

*belly rubs upturned table to see if I can make its back legs twitch*  

Well, It works on everything else...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *belly rubs upturned table to see if I can make its back legs twitch*
> 
> Well, It works on everything else...


*ignores movement in yellow vortex*. 

I think 12 cups of tea on a break is enough.  Shall we crack on?  I’m going to climb up and suspend the rugs from the ceiling.  That apparently makes everything fluffier.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

*bounds up to rafters with rolled up rug under each arm*

*bangs nails into underside of roof with mostly destroyed copy of Tess of the D’Urbervilles*

*table legs twitch*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think they were all drunk last night, acting like a bunch of horny teenagers!



Not me, I did all that without any alcohol!



backpawscratcher said:


> Uh-oh.  That bad eh?
> 
> *opens bleach*







Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. It was pretty bad. Bunch of furverts!



*stares at user title* No! Rly?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed all the furniture in here is getting furry?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *belly rubs upturned table to see if I can make its back legs twitch*
> 
> Well, It works on everything else...



*gives the table a belly rub*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *gives the table a belly rub*


*watches table make “itchy spot” leg movements*

Why is the umbrella stand admiring itself between mirrors?

And what is that sofa doing to the kitchen units???


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

I don’t think I like this Fang-shui thing anymore.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I don’t think I like this Fang-shui thing anymore.



Is the sofa being a bit too energetic?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I don’t think I like this Fang-shui thing anymore.


*sits in eastern europe full of post-communistic buldings and ruins* What the blin is Fang Fan-shui?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Is the sofa being a bit too energetic?


Put it this way.....I think you’ve sought out pics of this scene at some point 


Black Burn said:


> *sits in eastern europe full of post-communistic buldings and ruins* What the blin is Fang Fan-shui?


It’s the furry version of Feng-shui, an ancient Chinese interior design app.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Put it this way.....I think you’ve sought out pics of this scene at some point
> 
> It’s the furry version of Feng-shui, an ancient Chinese interior design app.



Let's just say it might be Bang-shui at this point


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hmm, interesting use of the curtains.  Are you sure we’re supposed to eat off them though?


Yes ^^
Totally!


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

hi, just randomly throwing myself in here, im not sure what everyone is talking about at the moment but hello


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> hi, just randomly throwing myself in here, im not sure what everyone is talking about at the moment but hello


Hello ^w^


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 13, 2018)

I dislike cold heavily. When ever they open that damn door I get frozen and my body is the type where it doesn't do well with containing heat. Meaning I'm pretty okay with summer but winter is a nightmare.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> hi, just randomly throwing myself in here, im not sure what everyone is talking about at the moment but hello


Hello.  Well, basically we’ve re-arranged the furniture in the thread to make more positive energy, but now it’s all come alive and started to act erratically.  Mind your feet btw, that footstool is about to raise its leg.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hello.  Well, basically we’ve re-arranged the furniture in the thread to make more positive energy, but now it’s all come alive and started to act erratically.  Mind your feet btw, that footstool is about to raise its leg.


And thats why I'm in the sky-ceiling!
*Flies into an airvent and gets stuck* D:


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 13, 2018)

I wish somebody would invent temporal manipulation not for time travel or kicking Hitler in the nuts. No to allow you to import summer heat in winter and winter cold in summer.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hello.  Well, basically we’ve re-arranged the furniture in the thread to make more positive energy, but now it’s all come alive and started to act erratically.  Mind your feet btw, that footstool is about to raise its leg.





KiaraTC said:


> And thats why I'm in the sky-ceiling!
> *Flies into an airvent and gets stuck* D:



oh god it sounds eventful in here, jesus christ i would say i should find cover but im pretty sure anything i'd hide under would be the CAUSE of my death


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I dislike cold heavily. When ever they open that damn door I get frozen and my body is the type where it doesn't do well with containing heat. Meaning I'm pretty okay with summer but winter is a nightmare.


You’re not alone there. 


KiaraTC said:


> And thats why I'm in the sky-ceiling!
> *Flies into an airvent and gets stuck* D:


*airvent coughs and spits out catbee*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Right all.  Time for me to go.  Later.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You’re not alone there.
> 
> *airvent coughs and spits out catbee*


 A CATBEE??? WE'RE ALL FUCKED NOW


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> A CATBEE??? WE'RE ALL FUCKED NOW


;-;

i'm harmless though...


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> ;-;
> 
> i'm harmless though...


im allergic to bees i got s c a r e d


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> im allergic to bees i got s c a r e d


Well I'm mostly cat

I only have antenna and wings


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hello.  Well, basically we’ve re-arranged the furniture in the thread to make more positive energy, but now it’s all come alive and started to act erratically.  Mind your feet btw, that footstool is about to raise its leg.



Bad bar stool!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

@_@    What the blazes.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 13, 2018)

I had a scholastic bowl meet yesterday, and against Richmond Burton, our team scored 170 points. We still lost by ten points.


----------



## Simo (Feb 13, 2018)

I wonder if fried brain-cells come back to life? Well, they seem to be, however slowly, here. What crazy a time me and my housemate had. Well, no bumps and bruises, so that's always good.

Back to the straight and narrow, so to speak; this weekend I'm gonna try to work on some writing, that I've been putting off. I think I may even go down to the local coffee-shop. In ways, it's a bit less distracting, for writing. (I still tend to write most rough drafts/outlines with pen and paper; ideas seem to flow differently, that way)


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

Aye, I did think you'd gone a little quiet for the past day or two!


----------



## Simo (Feb 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aye, I did think you'd gone a little quiet for the past day or two!



Yeah, needed to rest. This was more or less the 'anniversary' of an emotionally taxing episode. But I'm OK, here. It's a funny thing, when people say not to think of something, or somebody, just forget it, move on, don't think about it, it's all in the past, &c...and at points, you do forget, but at others it's as if in all this trying not to think about it, the unconscious is pretty much working overtime, thinking of it.

They say, take it easy, but it’s not easy, to take it easy, the whole phrase is odd, I mean, one hears it, but there’s no instructions…

Well, and so, here I am...tying to take it easy : P


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

@Simo 
I hope everything is okay. As a newer member here, you were one of the first people to welcome me. So I had noticed your absence, but haven’t gotten use to people’s “normal” login times.


----------



## Simo (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> @Simo
> I hope everything is okay. As a newer member here, you were one of the first people to welcome me. So I had noticed your absence, but haven’t gotten use to people’s “normal” login times.



Oh, thanks! Yeah, I'm fine...bit tired out, but bouncing back! Oh, and glad to know I made ya feel welcome : )


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> @Simo
> I hope everything is okay. As a newer member here, you were one of the first people to welcome me. So I had noticed your absence, but haven’t gotten use to people’s “normal” login times.



I come on board whenever there's an especially risqué conversation going on.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Pfft.. In the last 6 months after reform when Prime Minister could dismiss presidents of the courts, around 173 presidents from 730 were dismissed and replaced to new ones... I see that some communism gets back here...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *lurks to the corner and peeps one eye around the edge*


*Jumps in front of @TheLaughingLion1 * SURPRISE!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm frustrated


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *Jumps in front of @TheLaughingLion1 * SURPRISE!


*Bwaaah.  Hightails it outta here*

I’ll be back later.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

This day is tottaly not my best one


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Everything became more silent here....


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

It cycles. It's quiet on discord too.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It cycles. It's quiet on discord too.


Yeah I see, but why?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

I love Australian politics (vape naysh y'all)


----------



## Telnac (Feb 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Has anyone else noticed all the furniture in here is getting furry?


No but I wondering what mind-altering drugs you're all on!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

*trips over a toothpick chair*
*lands on a mirror and knocks it over, causing a domino effect*

 oops


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 13, 2018)

Late night, come home
Work sucks, I know
She left me roses by the stairs
Surprises let me know she cares


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 13, 2018)

Running around the mall buzzing on sake weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Running around the mall buzzing on sake weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



Combined with the eyes on your avatar, that provides a very vivid mental image...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 13, 2018)

Good night


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 13, 2018)

*continues to like from his spot*


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're a mess!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

Goodnight!


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

Might be too old a reference... anyone ever watch that show?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 55 89 114 203 317 520 883 1403 2286 3689 5975 9664 15639 25303 40942 66245 107187 173432 280619 454051 734670 1188721 1923391 3112112 5035503 8147615 13183118 21330733 34513851 55844584 90358435 146203019


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 55 89 114 203 317 520 883 1403 2286 3689 5975 9664 15639 25303 40942 66245 107187 173432 280619 454051 734670 1188721 1923391 3112112 5035503 8147615 13183118 21330733 34513851 55844584 90358435 146203019



236,561,454


----------



## eyeshadow (Feb 13, 2018)

Hihi all. Saying hello.  I'm streamin for a while and didn't wanna sit here alone.  picarto . tv / eyeshadowpaints .  Iffin' anyone's interested sit with me.  I'm hungry so I dunno if i'll be on long but meh. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

And... i’m back.  *looks left, then right. Whistles into the empty blackness*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> And... i’m back.  *looks left, then right. Whistles into the empty blackness*


*walks out from the darkness* "326,919,980"


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 13, 2018)

Im gonna crac open the vodka.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Im gonna crac open the vodka.


Straight or mixed in something?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Im gonna crac open the vodka.


making me jelly. gotta wait another 4 hours before I can crack open the scotch


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Straight or mixed in something?


Straight from the bottle. Not even chilled it's been that type of long day.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Combined with the eyes on your avatar, that provides a very vivid mental image...


Haha damn right!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Telnac said:


> No but I wondering what mind-altering drugs you're all on!



Nothin especially weird


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Late night, come home
> Work sucks, I know
> She left me roses by the stairs
> Surprises let me know she cares


SAY IT AIN'T SO 
I WILL NOT GO
TURN THE LIGHTS OFF 
CARRY ME HOME


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Nothin especially weird


Just a mixture of Hash, LSD, Black tar heroin, and strawberry crack all thrown into a blendtec blender.

We're all on a blender bender


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Just popped the cap on an ice cold Corona.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Just a mixture of Hash, LSD, Black tar heroin, and strawberry crack all thrown into a blendtec blender.
> 
> We're all on a blender bender



Like I said, nothing unusual


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just popped the cap on an ice cold Corona.


I'm your neighbor right now!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just popped the cap on an ice cold Corona.


just reading that I can taste it. damn cant wait for classes to be over


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just popped the cap on an ice cold Corona.


I’d have my last strongbow, but i ran out of calories for the day


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm your neighbor right now!


Howdy neighbor!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howdy neighbor!


I'm here to be Saylor's hot Valentine's day date xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not me, I did all that without any alcohol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm here to be Saylor's hot Valentine's day date xD


Pawsome! Hope you two have a great time!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pawsome! Hope you two have a great time!!


Thank you!!! Mayhaps we will share photos


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thank you!!! Mayhaps we will share photos


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


I'm probably gonna take a nap though. Exhausted from traveling


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm probably gonna take a nap though. Exhausted from traveling


Today sucked. Finished up a plumbing job and got it ready for inspection, only to get a call thirty minutes later saying I ran some of the drain lines wrong. I would pull out my freakin hair if my head were not shaved!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Today sucked. Finished up a plumbing job and got it ready for inspection, only to get a call thirty minutes later saying I ran some of the drain lines wrong. I would pull out my freakin hair if my head were not shaved!


Icky that sucks!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Icky that sucks!!


Yep. Now I have to fix it, which is gonna take some more time, and not get paid for it, since I did fuck it up. Frustrating.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Today sucked. Finished up a plumbing job and got it ready for inspection, only to get a call thirty minutes later saying I ran some of the drain lines wrong. I would pull out my freakin hair if my head were not shaved!


today so far has been pretty average for me as well, lots of boring arithmetic work. although the baton relay for the commonwealth games came through my city and i got to see it, that which was cool


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> today so far has been pretty average for me as well, lots of boring arithmetic work. although the baton relay for the commonwealth games came through my city and i got to see it, that which was cool


Me, i just shoveled some shit and fed some things >,>.  Boring day because i wasn’t on my favorite section.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Well, I need to shave my face. I will brb.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. Now I have to fix it, which is gonna take some more time, and not get paid for it, since I did fuck it up. Frustrating.


I hope the fix is quick and that you have no more issues!

I'm signing off for now. Night night!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

It's quiet in here


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It's quiet in here


I think its evening in the states which is why its quite, mabey?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I think its evening in the states which is why its quite, mabey?


Yeah, its eight in central time.

I just took a nice bubble bath. I never outgrow my bubble baths!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I hope the fix is quick and that you have no more issues!
> 
> I'm signing off for now. Night night!


Gnight Bunny!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello! Im back. Hi Kiara!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello! Im back. Hi Kiara!


Hai Okami :3

I'm having an amazing person to sketch my newly reformed cat-bee today :^)


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah, its eight in central time.
> 
> I just took a nice bubble bath. I never outgrow my bubble baths!


When I take a bath (which is only when im sick) I like to my take tablet in and some snacks and binge watch a show. good fun


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hai Okami :3
> 
> I'm having an amazing person to sketch my newly reformed cat-bee today :^)


Awesome ! I wish I could get my daughter to draw me and bhutrflai together. I will pay her! But she just has better things to do.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> When I take a bath (which is only when im sick) I like to my take tablet in and some snacks and binge watch a show. good fun


I wish our tub was big enough for a good bath. That is my goal, to have a bathtub that will drown me.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> When I take a bath (which is only when im sick) I like to my take tablet in and some snacks and binge watch a show. good fun


I take showers most of the time and I sit at the bottom and think for about an hour with short breaks to wash my hair


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wish our tub was big enough for a good bath. That is my goal, to have a bathtub that will drown me.


My bathtub isn't even big enough for my long-ass legs
I am more legs than torso
It sucks being 5'9 1/2


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wish our tub was big enough for a good bath. That is my goal, to have a bathtub that will drown me.


thats the best goal


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I take showers most of the time and I sit at the bottom and think for about an hour with short breaks to wash my hair
> 
> My bathtub isn't even big enough for my long-ass legs
> I am more legs than torso
> It sucks being 5'9 1/2


Lol. You are a half inch shorter than me.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. You are a half inch shorter than me.


It sucks being tall
I have back pain, big man-hands, big-ass feet, and I am unproportinate. One of my eyes and one of my ears is smaller than the other


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It sucks being tall
> I have back pain, big man-hands, big-ass feet, and I am unproportinate. One of my eyes and one of my ears is smaller than the other


Sound pretty normal to me.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

So one of my roommates is threatening not to pay her share of the utilities because “someone” complained to the landlord about the copious amounts of weed that she smokes, stinking up the entire house. What the fox.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It sucks being tall
> I have back pain, big man-hands, big-ass feet, and I am unproportinate. One of my eyes and one of my ears is smaller than the other


im just sitting here wishing my 5'4 short ass could relate, i cannot


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> So one of my roommates is threatening not to pay her share of the utilities because “someone” complained to the landlord about the copious amounts of weed that she smokes, stinking up the entire house. What the fox.


Tell her ass to go outside to smoke!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sound pretty normal to me.


No
I 
Cannot
Get
That
From
The 
Shelf



anoniepanda said:


> im just sitting here wishing my 5'4 short ass could relate, i cannot


At least you could sneak by tall people


TheLaughingLion1 said:


> So one of my roommates is threatening not to pay her share of the utilities because “someone” complained to the landlord about the copious amounts of weed that she smokes, stinking up the entire house. What the fox.


Somebody offered me some weed for 20 bucks
I said no cuz i'm broke asf and i'm too scared to try drugs or alchohol on my own


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No
> I
> Cannot
> Get
> ...


Dont smoke. It is a terrible health risk. I know I am a hypocrite for saying that, but imagine how much money I would have saved up if I didn't smoke the last 30 years!?


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No
> I
> Cannot
> Get
> ...


i sneak by tall people at concerts all the time, its how i get front row. _everytime_, also same although im not afraid? of it? ive just been emotionally traumatized into being a good person and that if i do something "bad" i'll be like, discengrated or something


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Tell her ass to go outside to smoke!


Aye, but that bish is crazy. I’m fairly certain she would fuck with my car or let people enter our house to steal more shit out of spite.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Aye, but that bish is crazy. I’m fairly certain she would fuck with my car or let people enter our house to steal more shit out of spite.


i read this as "fuck my car" and.... i was, okay with that? like that didn't seem out of the ordinary im wheezing


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Aye, but that bish is crazy. I’m fairly certain she would fuck with my car or let people enter our house to steal more shit out of spite.


Sounds like a charmer. Tell her to pay up or get the fuck out so you can find a new roommate who WILL pay their share!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dont smoke. It is a terrible health risk. I know I am a hypocrite for saying that, but imagine how much money I would have saved up if I didn't smoke the last 30 years!?


I feel like I would try drugs/alchohol at a party and not like it and never do it again because I have an unaddictive personality


anoniepanda said:


> i sneak by tall people at concerts all the time, its how i get front row. _everytime_, also same although im not afraid? of it? ive just been emotionally traumatized into being a good person and that if i do something "bad" i'll be like, discengrated or something


I am not a really good person but i'm clean when it comes to drugs/sex/alchohol because i'm too afraid to do any of those things


TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Aye, but that bish is crazy. I’m fairly certain she would fuck with my car or let people enter our house to steal more shit out of spite.


Sounds like three members of my family I don't talk about


anoniepanda said:


> i read this as "fuck my car" and.... i was, okay with that? like that didn't seem out of the ordinary im wheezing


I did too!


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I feel like I would try drugs/alchohol at a party and not like it and never do it again because I have an unaddictive personality
> 
> I am not a really good person but i'm clean when it comes to drugs/sex/alchohol because i'm too afraid to do any of those things
> 
> I did too!


okay same im not a "GOOD" person, BUT, same im clean when it comes to that sort of stuff, but mostly because of the family i grew up with ive been traumatized into thinking that i will indeed go to like, hell, if i do those, but then again im a fucking furry what can be scarier than that?  LMAO

also, how does one... fuck a car?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> okay same im not a "GOOD" person, BUT, same im clean when it comes to that sort of stuff, but mostly because of the family i grew up with ive been traumatized into thinking that i will indeed go to like, hell, if i do those, but then again im a fucking furry what can be scarier than that?  LMAO
> 
> also, how does one... fuck a car?


I'm the result of three generations of teenage pregnancy
I was doomed from the start, but i'm still clean so far



I almost fucked that up though last year but I was like a-NOPE YOU CAN PUT THAT AWAYYYYYY



Also have you seen the my strange addictions the guy who is addicted to his car
thats how


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> also, how does one... fuck a car?


exhaust pipe?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> exhaust pipe?


You just gotta


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm the result of three generations of teenage pregnancy
> I was doomed from the start, but i'm still clean so far
> 
> 
> ...


also my mom had me when she was 20 but she was extremely poor, now she has 4 kids and still extremely poor, she's also a highschool dropout and shit, not a pretty sight. 

bitch try me i'm nearly 19, havent even kissed anyone tf. BUT THATS A FUCKING MOOD. 

oh my god. im traumatized even more 


stimpy said:


> exhaust pipe?


hmm.... yes.. but what if they happen to own a vagina hMM


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

There is a time and a place for everything: COLLEGE!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> also my mom had me when she was 20 but she was extremely poor, now she has 4 kids and still extremely poor, she's also a highschool dropout and shit, not a pretty sight.
> 
> bitch try me i'm nearly 19, havent even kissed anyone tf. BUT THATS A FUCKING MOOD.
> 
> ...


I have so many things to say about this

A. I haven't kissed a guy but i've made out with three girls
B. You're welcome
C. Is that the new gender identification?


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There is a time and a place for everything: COLLEGE!


do i get to act like im in college and still do dumb shit because i dont think i'll ever actually afford college, i have too many surgery debts to deal with as it is


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have so many things to say about this
> 
> A. I haven't kissed a guy but i've made out with three girls
> B. You're welcome
> C. Is that the new gender identification?


A. Oh shit you just made me remember i have kissed a girl LMAO 
B. im fuckin scared
C. I wanted to say what if it was a _g i r L_ but then i remembered i myself am a man with no penis so what the motherfork balls


----------



## stimpy (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> hmm.... yes.. but what if they happen to own a vagina hMM


gear stick? (also i thought you meant the car and stared at your post trying to wrap my head around how a car would have a... yeah)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> do i get to act like im in college and still do dumb shit because i dont think i'll ever actually afford college, i have too many surgery debts to deal with as it is


There is always a way! There are so many options for paying college tuition. If your grades were good, all you gotta do is ask for the money. If not good grades, there are always student loan options.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> A. Oh shit you just made me remember i have kissed a girl LMAO
> B. im fuckin scared
> C. I wanted to say what if it was a _g i r L_ but then i remembered i myself am a man with no penis so what the motherfork balls


A. Oh
B. Okay
C. What


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

stimpy said:


> gear stick?


seems reasonable


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There is always a way! There are so many options for paying college tuition. If your grades were good, all you gotta do is ask for the money. If not good grades, there are always student loan options.


yeah thats true, but the loans scare me knowing i'll definitely need to pay them back sooner or later, gonna be nearly 40k in debt soonish as it is so uH


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> A. Oh
> B. Okay
> C. What


you sound very distressed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> seems reasonable
> 
> yeah thats true, but the loans scare me knowing i'll definitely need to pay them back sooner or later, gonna be nearly 40k in debt soonish as it is so uH


And you are only 19?! Geez!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> you sound very distressed


Maybe a little bit confused by the c statement.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe a little bit confused by the c statement.


HOW CAN YOU BE A DUDE WITH NO DICK? ARE YOU MY EX BOYFRIEND?

Oh wait r u trans or


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And you are only 19?! Geez!


unfortunately, many many surgery debts with shitty insurance that allows me to get the surgeries needed BUT not helping to pay them or support me with them, not great. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe a little bit confused by the c statement.


ready for some clarification thats gonna make you all facepalm? im transgender. boom. man without a penis.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> HOW CAN YOU BE A DUDE WITH NO DICK? ARE YOU MY EX BOYFRIEND?
> 
> Oh wait r u trans or


WAIT WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED WITH YOUR EX OR IS HE JUST EXTREMELY SMALL

and bingo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> unfortunately, many many surgery debts with shitty insurance that allows me to get the surgeries needed BUT not helping to pay them or support me with them, not great.
> 
> ready for some clarification thats gonna make you all facepalm? im transgender. boom. man without a penis.


That is ok with me. My daughter is trans too.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That is ok with me. My daughter is trans too.


is she trans mtf or ftm? ((asking because many parents recognise their kids are trans but still use the wrong terms)) 

also thats wonderful!! im glad you're supportive of them though, that brought the biggest smile to my face


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Have you guys, and gals, looked at the thread"Post a picture in response to person above you"? I finally glanced at it last night. Laughed myself almost into a coma for an hour! Check it out!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> WAIT WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED WITH YOUR EX OR IS HE JUST EXTREMELY SMALL
> 
> and bingo


Yee he sent me a random dicc picc (Why we aren't together anymore) and that shit looked like a thumb

I'm supportive of the lgbt community
But honestly its confusing
I think i'm nonbinary because some days I wanna wear a skirt and others I would like to wear a suit and tie (If I owned a tie)
I know i'm bi though


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> is she trans mtf or ftm? ((asking because many parents recognise their kids are trans but still use the wrong terms))
> 
> also thats wonderful!! im glad you're supportive of them though, that brought the biggest smile to my face


ftm. She is 14. I wish I could afford it for her, but I can't. I love my kids no.matter what.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have you guys, and gals, looked at the thread"Post a picture in response to person above you"? I finally glanced at it last night. Laughed myself almost into a coma for an hour! Check it out!


will do!!


KiaraTC said:


> Yee he sent me a random dicc picc (Why we aren't together anymore) and that shit looked like a thumb
> 
> I'm supportive of the lgbt community
> But honestly its confusing
> ...


yeah i get you, get ready for something that may be HIGHLY confusing? you ready? oKAY so. im a demi-boy. the definition of that means they identify mainly with male, but partially with another gender too, so kind of like. gender-fluid? sO i'm transmale but also femme nb (just feminine non-binary) and that is how confusing i am. lets not even get into how fuckin weird my sexuality is. also im so sorry for his poor lil dick. rip richard. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> ftm. She is 14. I wish I could afford it for her, but I can't. I love my kids no.matter what.


thats lovely. also don't put yourself down by not being able to afford it for them!! they're only 14 as mentioned, they have alot of time in their life to save up, just last year i was so suicidal because i thought i would never be able to afford to transition, but the best news this year is that i've already started hrt.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

I really think it about upbringing. My dad was nice to everyone. He never talked bad about anyone. He didn't care if you were white, black, asian, hindi, gay, trans, etc. And he would definitely come down hard on you if he caught you doing shit like that.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I really think it about upbringing. My dad was nice to everyone. He never talked bad about anyone. He didn't care if you were white, black, asian, hindi, gay, trans, etc. And he would definitely come down hard on you if he caught you doing shit like that.


bless your dad!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> bless your dad!


He was the best! I do miss him. He has been gone 8 years now? He passed suddenly sitting in front of his computer. I was grateful he went like that because I dont think I couldve handled him suffering. He had suffered enough.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> yeah i get you, get ready for something that may be HIGHLY confusing? you ready? oKAY so. im a demi-boy. the definition of that means they identify mainly with male, but partially with another gender too, so kind of like. gender-fluid? sO i'm transmale but also femme nb (just feminine non-binary) and that is how confusing i am. lets not even get into how fuckin weird my sexuality is. also im so sorry for his poor lil dick. rip richard.


I understood completly
In all honesty I want to get a tie but i'm afraid if I did that people wouldn't understand
I wanna cut my hair shorter than it is too, but my mom wants to keep it shoulder-length. 
I have no idea what the hell I am, I think I might be a non-binary bisexual person but idk...
I'm still on my journey, i'll find out later.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I understood completly
> In all honesty I want to get a tie but i'm afraid if I did that people wouldn't understand
> I wanna cut my hair shorter than it is too, but my mom wants to keep it shoulder-length.
> I have no idea what the hell I am, I think I might be a non-binary bisexual person but idk...
> I'm still on my journey, i'll find out later.


......and you're a Furry!


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He was the best! I do miss him. He has been gone 8 years now? He passed suddenly sitting in front of his computer. I was grateful he went like that because I dont think I couldve handled him suffering. He had suffered enough.


im glad thats how he went too. i didn't even know the guy but im very glad he didnt suffer. 



KiaraTC said:


> I understood completly
> In all honesty I want to get a tie but i'm afraid if I did that people wouldn't understand
> I wanna cut my hair shorter than it is too, but my mom wants to keep it shoulder-length.
> I have no idea what the hell I am, I think I might be a non-binary bisexual person but idk...
> I'm still on my journey, i'll find out later.


you know what? thats completely fine. don't even feel the pressure to put yourself into a box tbh!! just be yourself and if you need to explain yourself to someone, just tell them you're a squiggle lmao


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> im glad thats how he went too. i didn't even know the guy but im very glad he didnt suffer.
> 
> 
> you know what? thats completely fine. don't even feel the pressure to put yourself into a box tbh!! just be yourself and if you need to explain yourself to someone, just tell them you're a squiggle lmao


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> ......and you're a Furry!


Well thats just the icing on the cake isn't it
Ahh, and the eighth grade formal is sometime this year and... I think I want to try a button up and a tie but i'm kind of afraid to because i'd have to ask for one because I don't know how to explain what I am


anoniepanda said:


> im glad thats how he went too. i didn't even know the guy but im very glad he didnt suffer.
> 
> 
> you know what? thats completely fine. don't even feel the pressure to put yourself into a box tbh!! just be yourself and if you need to explain yourself to someone, just tell them you're a squiggle lmao


I sexually identify as a squiggle XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Well thats just the icing on the cake isn't it
> Ahh, and the eighth grade formal is sometime this year and... I think I want to try a button up and a tie but i'm kind of afraid to because i'd have to ask for one because I don't know how to explain what I am
> 
> I sexually identify as a squiggle XD


Im a cinder block.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

yowch, I _really _shouldn't have tried lifting the big container of national geographic magazines


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Ya'll my step mom makes clothes for a living... Maybe I could ask her for a tie..?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> yowch, I _really _shouldn't have tried lifting the big container of national geographic magazines


Hurt your back?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

P dragon!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hurt your back?



Yep. I'm such an idiot


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya'll my step mom makes clothes for a living... Maybe I could ask her for a tie..?


yes!! 


Ravofox said:


> Yep. I'm such an idiot


lift with your legs not your back bud


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Yep. I'm such an idiot


It happens. Wait until you get older, and you hurt your back just getting up to turn the alarm off in the morning.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> yes!!
> 
> lift with your legs not your back bud


'
I'll remember for next time. Thanks.

I don't think I've done anything too bad to it, but I have a bit of hypochondria so...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> yes!!


Or maybe I could make a makeshift bow-tie for tomorrow

I might go to the dance tomorrow, might not..
Probably won't


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It happens. Wait until you get older, and you hurt your back just getting up to turn the alarm off in the morning.



My grandmother is over 80 and osteoporosis made her get a fracture from something minor. She's all better now though


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> '
> I'll remember for next time. Thanks.
> 
> I don't think I've done anything too bad to it, but I have a bit of hypochondria so...


use some icy hot or a heating pad for now, that'll help, and maybe act like a lil bit of a sugar pill to chill your mind


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Or maybe I could make a makeshift bow-tie for tomorrow
> 
> I might go to the dance tomorrow, might not..
> Probably won't


You should go!


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Or maybe I could make a makeshift bow-tie for tomorrow
> 
> I might go to the dance tomorrow, might not..
> Probably won't


you should go, dances are cool, not great, but they're cool, one day you might regret not going at all, i was homeschooled nearly all of my life and i definitely regret ever asking to be homeschooled because i had to miss out on stuff like that


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You should go!


But I don't have a date this year and...

Why am I letting myself get hung up by this... Maybe i'll go


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> My grandmother is over 80 and osteoporosis made her get a fracture from something minor. She's all better now though


Thank the maker! My poor grandmother never recovered from hers.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> But I don't have a date this year and...
> 
> Why am I letting myself get hung up by this... Maybe i'll go


Maybe you'll meet a date there? Are any of your friends going?


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> But I don't have a date this year and...
> 
> Why am I letting myself get hung up by this... Maybe i'll go


deffo go, you dont need a date in order to go, maybe you have some other loner friends that are going and also dont have a date? go in a friend group!! or even go alone! still a great time, you could go alone and if it sucks you could leave, but if you dont go at all what if you would've had fun? y'know?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thank the maker! My poor grandmother never recovered from hers.



Aw, sorry to hear about that. Well, I guess old age throws up a lot of obstacles that you just have to accept


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> P dragon!


Howdy Okami! And errbody else. 
FWIW I see this now and it's occurred to me that mine is an _awful _username. Tragic. But whatever.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> deffo go, you dont need a date in order to go, maybe you have some other loner friends that are going and also dont have a date? go in a friend group!! or even go alone! still a great time, you could go alone and if it sucks you could leave, but if you dont go at all what if you would've had fun? y'know?


Pretty much how I felt about my first dance in high school. Didnt want to go. Got convinced. Went. Had the best time and danced my butt off. It was a military ball for JROTC. So the guys were in uniform and girls were in ball gowns and prom style dresses. It was a good time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Barkbarkbark


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Howdy Okami! And errbody else.
> FWIW I see this now and it's occurred to me that mine is an _awful _username. Tragic. But whatever.


You need an avitar.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Barkbarkbark


Oh lord! Woof woof!


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pretty much how I felt about my first dance in high school. Didnt want to go. Got convinced. Went. Had the best time and danced my butt off. It was a military ball for JROTC. So the guys were in uniform and girls were in ball gowns and prom style dresses. It was a good time.


that sounds so cool holy forkin shirt balls


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You need an avitar.


Yup. Eventually. Kinda sorta working on it, but a natural artist/creative type I am definitely not. The whole sona thing is a slow WIP behind my house and car projects anyways.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

i just accidentally exposed myself to my boyfriend LMAO. i thought the call was on mute and my sister came in and started messing with my phone and i told her to knock it off because i didnt want him to know i was awake. he had just woken up, rip. send help lmao.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

he heard the whole convo with my sister im so fucking embarassed i literally said "** is asleep don't mess with my phone, i dont want him to know im awake, oh look actually he's awake." *finds out my phone isnt muted* "uH i've been up because my wisdom teeth hurt", which wasnt a total lie but i've exposed myself im so  #anxious right now LMAO SEND HELP.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh lord! Woof woof!



I'm not sure why that post got so many likes


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> But I don't have a date this year and...
> 
> Why am I letting myself get hung up by this... Maybe i'll go


Just don’t get pressured into anything...

My first girlfriend tried to pressure me into having sex with her on her mum’s couch (while her mum was in the next room) after prom!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not sure why that post got so many likes


BECAUSE IT'S BETTER THAN AWOOOOOing DAMMIT


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 13, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Shhhhh, if you’re not careful you might start a full blown howl!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

*resists urge to howl at moon*

*browses yiff instead*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

*taps table reads law* Seven days to receive permit. It's been 8.



Not pleased!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *taps table reads law* Seven days to receive permit. It's been 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Not pleased!


You can officialy start a coup


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

finally finished all the work I've had to get done. WHERES THE WHISKEY!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *resists urge to howl at moon*
> 
> *browses yiff instead*


I do this every night. literally every night


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

Ok this geography test wasn't that bad, there was even moment when I was reading informstions from the book and phone without problem


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok this geography test wasn't that bad, there was even moment when I was reading informstions from the book and phone without problem


Nice. so you would say you did well?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

who needs a valintines date when you got ewhiskleyu


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Nice. so you would say you did well?


I'm not sure,it was only a moment, but maybe it will not be a catastrophe


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> finally finished all the work I've had to get done. WHERES THE WHISKEY!


wish i had some whiskey for this fuckin toothache right now lmao


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm not sure,it was only a moment, but maybe it will not be a catastrophe


I remember when I did geography. I remember it being boring as shit. might have been the teacher mabey


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> wish i had some whiskey for this fuckin toothache right now lmao


WHISKEY FIXES ERVERY THING YEAHHHHH


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm not sure,it was only a moment, but maybe it will not be a catastrophe


i hope you mean *CAT*_tastrophe_


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> WHISKEY FIXES ERVERY THING YEAHHHHH


YOU DAMN RIGHT


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I remember when I did geography. I remember it being boring as shit. might have been the teacher mabey


In second class it was quite interesting,  culture of countries, you know how almost every country finds an source to get funds but not only us, their situation, problems etc. But now we have about terrains, rivers, terrain types etc.... Kuuuurwa


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

IVE HAD 7, SURELY ONE MORE CANT HURT. IHPOPEW


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> In second class it was quite interesting,  culture of countries, you know how almost every country finds an source to get funds but not only us, their situation, problems etc. But now we have about terrains, rivers, terrain types etc.... Kuuuurwa


culture of countries sounds interesting. All I remember was terrain and that sorta stuff... OHH and Soil erosion


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> culture of countries sounds interesting. All I remember was terrain and that sorta stuff... OHH and Soil erosion


when ever me or my mate saw a crick in a wall wed be like "thats soil erosion" hehheeheh good timez


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> culture of countries sounds interesting. All I remember was terrain and that sorta stuff... OHH and Soil erosion


Yeah in this class we have stuff like this


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah in this class we have stuff like this


yeahh yeahh. but... THATS THE WAY ITS GONNA BE LITTLE DARLIN, YOULL GO RIDING ON THE HORSES, YEAHH YEAHH


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

send help, just found out i have to make an appt. to get all four wisdom teeth removed all at the same time oh my god im gonna dIE


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> send help, just found out i have to make an appt. to get all four wisdom teeth removed all at the same time oh my god im gonna dIE


fukkkk that sounds painfull. I think I got my wiasdom tooth removed when i was yunger meby? i dunno last time I was at the dentist was lik over 10 yeas agr


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> fukkkk that sounds painfull. I think I got my wiasdom tooth removed when i was yunger meby? i dunno last time I was at the dentist was lik over 10 yeas agr


my wisdom teeth are growing in and causing so much fuckin pain as is i dont want to even begin to imagine how its going to be wheN THEY FUCKING DRILL INTO MY GUMS AND LITERALLY RIP OUT MY MOUTH BONES


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

And now I'm on religion so I think I will take a nap


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And now I'm on religion so I think I will take a nap


RE, hehe all I did was goof of. I remeber My m8 as a joke, when the teacher came round said "hail Hitler" and did a salute. mad times! XD


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

3/4 of da whiskwy gone ; ;ol lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

yiff


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

no ones opn  lp n


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk  ima being fucked tommorw. luckliy teashes fdonr tcare if your hungf o vers lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Literally me


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

*Motorbikin
Motorcyclin
Riding down a hill my way lookin like a streak of lightnin
If you gotta go go gotta go motorbike ridin*

yeah Ausie shit boiiii


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

ohhhhhhhhh mate. ima gonna fell like absoilute sh1t tommorqw but yeahhhhhh nah lol. sorry fir all tghew zshit posts -Drunk stimpy


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Literally me



This is why I drink vodka it doesn't judge you.

You friends however? Vodka judges them sternly.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

Also I had the chair startle me. I sat down on it and a heard a loud.

"WOOOoo!" Like literally it sounded like there was an overly enthusiastic black man behind me.


Nope turns out it was the seat cushion rotating that was so odd.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> This is why I drink vodka it doesn't judge you.
> 
> You friends however? Vodka judges them sternly.


EVERY THING IS ALL GOOD WHEN WHISKEY IS YOR FRIEND/,. 3D PEOPLE ARE FOR NORMEIS. WHISKEY IS MY ONLY FRIEND. I FELL BEST WHEN WHISKEY. WHISKEY IS BAEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

Gods I miss Australia you're all a bunch of fucking nutters and I miss that.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Gods I miss Australia you're all a bunch of fucking nutters and I miss that.


YEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WEEEEEEEEEEE ARE BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. FUKIN AUSIE ASUI SUISE, OI OI OI


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

FUKIN JAMIN TO SOM GOOD AUSI SONGS BOI


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

FUKI9N LOVE YA ALL. FUK YEAH FRURRY BOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

I WAS DREADING VALINTENS DAY BEACUSE ALONE. BUT ITS BEST DAY. LOVE YA ALL


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

MOTOBIKEN


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

i LOVE BEING A FURRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

THATS THE WYA IRTS GONNA BE LITTLE  DARLIN, YOULL GO RIDIN ON THE HORSES YEAH YEAH


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Good morning everyone ^^


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Good morning everyone ^^


Goooooood morinin g


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

This morning I decided to wear my cat leggings and a skirt :/


I have my cat-ear headphones to keep me company though!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This morning I decided to wear my cat leggings and a skirt :/
> 
> 
> I have my cat-ear headphones to keep me company though!


nea5t!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

Morning everyfur.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

おはいようございますモウトゥーさん(good morning  )


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

My conversation with cathehist today, I asked her what she thinks about masturbation, she said that for her it's a self-rape beacuse it's not sexual act, I have said "But rape is sexual act so how it can be a self rape if it's not sexual act?" and then she said... "You ahoulsn't ask stupid questions like that and listen to the god's will" xD


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> My conversation with cathehist today, I asked her what she thinks about masturbation, she said that for her it's a self-rape beacuse it's not sexual act, I have said "But rape is sexual act so how it can be a self rape if it's not sexual act?" and then she said... "You ahoulsn't ask stupid questions like that and listen to the god's will" xD


Fuck that, if its self-rape isn't it my free will to consent therefor making it not self-rape? What the fuck?




I just got to school and i'm already crying :^)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Fuck that, if its self-rape isn't it my free will to consent therefor making it not self-rape? What the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Why?


I'm watching others exchange chocolates and flowers and i'm sitting in the back of the room and no one is even close to me right now. No one wants to be within five feet of me. Today is already a terrible day..


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm watching others exchange chocolates and flowers and i'm sitting in the back of the room and no one is even close to me right now. No one wants to be within five feet of me. Today is already a terrible day..


*gives chocolate and flowers and sits close to her* That's their loss, I'm happy thst I have friend like you ^w^


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *gives chocolate and flowers and sits close to her* That's their loss, I'm happy thst I have friend like you ^w^


*Smiles* At least I have friends online :3


We just pranked a teacher XD


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Smiles* At least I have friends online :3
> 
> 
> We just pranked a teacher XD


Tell me about it...


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Tell me about it...


We all left our classroom and walked a while and went into a random teachers classroom XD


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> We all left our classroom and walked a while and went into a random teachers classroom XD


xD


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

I have to go to band now, bye!


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Smiles* At least I have friends online :3
> 
> 
> We just pranked a teacher XD



Hope your day gets better, there. Geez, I was pretty bad, playing pranks in school, with this one friend of mine. Even if I was a 'good' student who got mainly As and didn't smoke or drink, geez, we could be quite the tricksters...guess it helped, because they didn't suspect as much : P

~

OK, at work, just checked e-mails and some stuff like that, now gotta make another dentist appointment...fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have to go to band now, bye!


Bye


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> OK, at work, just checked e-mails and some stuff like that, now gotta make another dentist appointment...fun, fun, fun!


Once you survived, probably this time you will survive too (and plug yourself to don't spurt on the dentist)


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Once you survived, probably this time you will survive too (and plug yourself to don't spurt on the dentist)



Thanks! This time, is to get a crown, so it won't really hurt, as much, they just kinda attach it to the base, I think? Well, I will see!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm watching others exchange chocolates and flowers and i'm sitting in the back of the room and no one is even close to me right now. No one wants to be within five feet of me. Today is already a terrible day..



*gives woofer hug*

Hope your day gets better Kiara.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks! This time, is to get a crown, so it won't really hurt, as much, they just kinda attach it to the base, I think? Well, I will see!



Good luck with that, and yeah there not very painful.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good luck with that, and yeah there not very painful.



Thanks, the root canal/infection were the bad part, I think. But teeth, geez...what a pain they can be!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

It's odd, wasn't ready for ash Wednesday.  It's strange seeing everyone come in with crosses on their foreheads.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> It's odd, wasn't ready for ash Wednesday.  It's strange seeing everyone come in with crosses on their foreheads.



Oh, that's why I'm seeing all these people with smudges...I thought maybe it was some kinda day of recognizing the problem of homelessness with a symbolic gesture...I was all confused!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

Ahh my pagan ass wasn't aware of it being ash wedsnesday.

Don't really deal with that monotheistic stuff. 

Honestly I don't think there's any known holidays for what I practice gonna have to dig deep for that one. Know for a damn sure solstices mean a bit.

Gonna have to really dig deep to figure out if there's anything I should pay close attention too and light incense on a sword for.

I need to start wearing my pentacle again. That thing was a good energy sink and a lot less questionable than getting it tattooed on the top of my Hand.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

@Massan Otter : Did ya find a car yet? If not, I have located an ottermobile, for you. Low miles, rust free, great fuel efficiency. See Skunk for details. Limited warranty available, terms and conditions apply.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> @Massan Otter : Did ya find a car yet? If not, I have located an ottermobile, for you. Low miles, rust free, great fuel efficiency. See Skunk for details. Limited warranty available, terms and conditions apply.
> 
> 
> View attachment 27804



We found one, a little bigger than that one but not such a good colour.  We're currently gathering little bits and pieces to make it feel like ours - so far we've got a plastic owl to stick on the dash and in the post is an otter decal for the back.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> We found one, a little bigger than that one but not such a good colour.  We're currently gathering little bits and pieces to make it feel like ours - so far we've got a plastic owl to stick on the dash and in the post is an otter decal for the back.



Ah, I hope it's as nice as this one!


----------



## Astus (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I hope it's as nice as this one!



Evil otters >.> planning world domination... they must be stopped!


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Evil otters >.> planning world domination... they must be stopped!



Yep! From what I hear, they're out in full force, gathering up their numbers to take over...latest report:

Otters spotted stealing cars Be on the alert!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

Your new otter overlords will be peaceable and benign rulers, so why resist the inevitable?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, that's why I'm seeing all these people with smudges...I thought maybe it was some kinda day of recognizing the problem of homelessness with a symbolic gesture...I was all confused!



Lol, I had forgotten also until the First customer came in with one.


----------



## Astus (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep! From what I hear, they're out in full force, gathering up their numbers to take over...latest report:
> 
> Otters spotted stealing cars Be on the alert!



It’s happening too soon D:



Massan Otter said:


> Your new otter overlords will be peaceable and benign rulers, so why resist the inevitable?



Bad otter D: you’re grounded until you learn that foxes are superior than you stinky water creatures ~


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Bad otter D: you’re grounded until you learn that foxes are superior than you stinky water creatures ~




I shall make a note of your name in my little book...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It’s happening too soon D:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad otter D: you’re grounded until you learn that foxes are superior than you stinky water creatures ~


*stits on the couch when hoomans are petting him and giving him food for nothing* What's happening?


----------



## Astus (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I shall make a note your name in my little book...



Little book? I’ll be sure to pick it up and read it when you go back into the water, since you can’t bring it with you


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

Too late, our otter elders already have your details on file, for reference after the revolution.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

*yawns and watches how foxos and skunks and otter are fighting for dominance in the world*


----------



## Astus (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Too late, our otter elders already have your details on file, for reference after the revolution.



You’ll rue the day you started a fight with this fox.... well start ruing!




Black Burn said:


> *yawns and watches how foxos and skunks and otter are fighting for dominance in the world*



Just as a fluffy kitty should


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> You’ll rue the day you started a fight with this fox.... well start ruing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If any of thise powers will win...


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines Day everyone!
*gives everyone a playful lick on the cheek*

= 3


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeaah happy valentines day


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

I got skittles from a friend 

I also sent 20 hershes kisses to myself so i'm waiting for that


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> You’ll rue the day you started a fight with this fox.... well start ruing!



Huh, I'm not sure he's ruing!



TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Happy Valentines Day everyone!
> *gives everyone a playful lick on the cheek*
> 
> = 3



Aw, thanks, and happy Valentines Day to everyone else, as well.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy valentines day, everyone!
I hope you all eat lots of cookies!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Happy valentines day, everyone!
> I hope you all eat lots of cookies!


I drink tea like everyday, and I'm happy with that


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

I just discovered something.  You know those "complete the sentence using predictive text" games that some people like to share on Facebook?  If I try to do those now, it comes out way too recognisably furry...


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I just discovered something.  You know those "complete the sentence using predictive text" games that some people like to share on Facebook?  If I try to do those now, it comes out way too recognisably furry...



...and after a few long-term furry NSF RPs, even funnier! Odd, I had a few such RPs last a year or two, and they still haunt my phone...


----------



## Mabus (Feb 14, 2018)

Heart day~ =P
*gives free hugs to everyone*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> ...and after a few long-term furry NSF RPs, even funnier! Odd, I had a few such RPs last a year or two, and they still haunt my phone...



You've been in the fandom a while though. I'm still at the stage of "Oh shit, I guess they've got me now" realisation!


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello, there @Mabus! Thanks for the hugs!

Yep, and @Massan Otter : There's no escape now!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 14, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> SAY IT AIN'T SO
> I WILL NOT GO
> TURN THE LIGHTS OFF
> CARRY ME HOME


yehhhh, I love Blink 182 sooooooo much. they are one of my fav bands.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello furs and happy Valentine's day!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Heart day~ =P
> *gives free hugs to everyone*


*hugs back*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hello, there @Mabus! Thanks for the hugs!
> 
> Yep, and @Massan Otter : There's no escape now!



Doomed, I'm doomed!  I think I can just about tick off a new box on the Furry Trash Bingo Card every couple of weeks at the moment, and I've found a local furmeet next month...


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> yehhhh, I love Blink 182 sooooooo much. they are one of my fav bands.


definitely same


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hello furs and happy Valentine's day!


thank you lovely, needed this, spending my valentines with a 100 degree fever and my wisdom teeth hurting like hell


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Doomed, I'm doomed!  I think I can just about tick off a new box on the Furry Trash Bingo Card every couple of weeks at the moment, and I've found a local furmeet next month...



Wait till you see the secret Otter Initiation Right, they have in store! But sounds fun.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> thank you lovely, needed this, spending my valentines with a 100 degree fever and my wisdom teeth hurting like hell



Yikes! Hope you feel better: not sure what is worse, teeth, or a 100 degree fever. Probably teeth.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes! Hope you feel better: not sure what is worse, teeth, or a 100 degree fever. Probably teeth.


definitely the teeth, fevers i can deal with, its just prepping me for when i go to hell, however wisdom teeth. this is what the torture is gonna be like and im not so ready to be prepared for that FJDAHKJFD. but no seriously its definitely the teeth, barely anything is working for them, and i cant eat cold things because the rest of my teeth are highly sensitive im so screwed


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 14, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> thank you lovely, needed this, spending my valentines with a 100 degree fever and my wisdom teeth hurting like hell


Oh no, that's not good! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 14, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Heart day~ =P
> *gives free hugs to everyone*


Hi Woofer!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> It's odd, wasn't ready for ash Wednesday.  It's strange seeing everyone come in with crosses on their foreheads.


Try doing it in Italy.  There are nuns EVERYWHERE!!!  I swear they are cloning them.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Breaking News!

Skunks are celebrating Valentines day, as we speak...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks, the root canal/infection were the bad part, I think. But teeth, geez...what a pain they can be!


*strokes skunk into a catatonic relaxed state*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

Well for now valentines are day like evwryday for me... *shrug*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Breaking News!
> 
> Skunks are celebrating Valentines day, as we speak...


Cuuuute! <3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *strokes skunk into a catatonic relaxed state*



Lol!



Massan Otter said:


> Doomed, I'm doomed!  I think I can just about tick off a new box on the Furry Trash Bingo Card every couple of weeks at the moment, and I've found a local furmeet next month...



Yes! Become furry trash!! XD


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

I had a “conversation” (ie. shouting match) with that roommate.  She’s complaining about all the factors in her life that are hard and how she “has a medical card” and “doesn’t smoke in the house”. Bull-mother-flocking-skat. #1 you’re smoking in the house, or else the all 3 floors, including my own room with my door closed would not smell like a smoking J. #2 oh, you have a med card? Then why did you lie to our landlord about smoking some mj?   You wanna know why someone didn’t talk to yoo about it? Because you’re a compulsive lying, self-centered, spiteful creature.

RANT OVER.  Sorry.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Become furry trash!! XD



Still not quite ready to join you in those RPs yet, though!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 14, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Heart day~ =P
> *gives free hugs to everyone*


*hugs back*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Still not quite ready to join you in those RPs yet, though!



That's quite all right, it's not everyone's cup of clam chowder.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Still not quite ready to join you in those RPs yet, though!



Do not worry, we will start you out in an innocent, G-rated RP, as opposed to one of 'those' RPs : P


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Still not quite ready to join you in those RPs yet, though!


*starts stopwatch*

Shall we do a sweepstake?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

Well, I'm not very "straight down to business" in real life, and the otter's no different.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Heart day~ =P
> *gives free hugs to everyone*



*hugs back*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Do not worry, we will start you out in an innocent, G-rated RP, as opposed to one of 'those' RPs : P



Apparently my server caused a lot of "those" RPs, they've kind of tapered off now tho...


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

hi i have a fever, severe tooth ache, and NOW A HEADACHE. imma mf die soon LMAO


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

Ah it's Valentine's Day no wonder why I'm depressed and feeling like drinking after work.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ah it's Valentine's Day no wonder why I'm depressed and feeling like drinking after work.


Don’t be a sad Bat. It’s just another day and before you know it, it will be another day. Holidays only retain the meaning that we attribute to them.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ah it's Valentine's Day no wonder why I'm depressed and feeling like drinking after work.


Don’t get down about it.  It’s nowhere near as important as we’re all told it is. 

*hug*


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 14, 2018)

anoniepanda said:


> hi i have a fever, severe tooth ache, and NOW A HEADACHE. imma mf die soon LMAO


lets add earache to that list now


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

I turned up at the airport WAY too early.  Bored now


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hello furs and happy Valentine's day!



And a happy Valentine's day to you.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I turned up at the airport WAY too early.  Bored now


I mean, you can always kill time on FA and FAF. =3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ah it's Valentine's Day no wonder why I'm depressed and feeling like drinking after work.



Agreed. *starts drinking even though it's only noon*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I mean, you can always kill time on FA and FAF. =3


*drinks beer*

*browses intensively*

EDIT : Flight now delayed too, so still here.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *drinks beer*
> 
> *browses intensively*
> 
> EDIT : Flight now delayed too, so still here.



Let's play with the furniture again. *rearranges furniture with the intensity of an interior decorator*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Let's play with the furniture again. *rearranges furniture with the intensity of an interior decorator*



In the airport?  It might get quarantined!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Let's play with the furniture again. *rearranges furniture with the intensity of an interior decorator*


*wallpapers jungle and forest patterns across all walls*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> In the airport?  It might get quarantined!


It’s OK.  It’s an Italian airport.  Yiffing sofas is an everyday thing.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It’s OK.  It’s an Italian airport.  Yiffing sofas is an everyday thing.



Of course, how else would we get little sofas?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *wallpapers jungle and forest patterns across all walls*



Excellent, they seem very alive... too alive? Eep



Massan Otter said:


> In the airport?  It might get quarantined!



Bad furniture, bad!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It’s OK.  It’s an Italian airport.  Yiffing sofas is an everyday thing.


Did i hear the “Y-word”!? 

*perks up*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Excellent, they seem very alive... too alive? Eep
> 
> 
> 
> Bad furniture, bad!


Ruh-roh.  Now you mention it they do seem a little.....excited 

*gets out sketchbook and prepares to hit Submit button*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Of course, how else would we get little sofas?


*avoids litter of footstools*

This explains A LOT!!

*suspiciously eyes nest of tables*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ruh-roh.  Now you mention it they do seem a little.....excited
> 
> *gets out sketchbook and prepares to hit Submit button*



Very interesting furniture. *bats down an especially friendly bar stool*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Very interesting furniture. *bats down an especially friendly bar stool*


My, he IS friendly isn’t he?

*scribbles furiously*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> My, he IS friendly isn’t he?
> 
> *scribbles furiously*



*throws barstool into table pile* Wait, is that cross-species? We'll find out...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *throws barstool into table pile* Wait, is that cross-species? We'll find out...


*throws rug in for extra-furriness*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

YAY!!  Boarding!!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Got to switch phone off now.  Hope I don’t come back here to find a furniture-based Land That Time Forgot 

*secretly hopes to do just that*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Ciao furries!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

As far I can tell the furniture is still at it, though, haha


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> As far I can tell the furniture is still “at it”, though, haha


Saucy

Edit:  My sister now knows about my furriness. Didn’t intentionally tell her, but she was thinking of coming to visit me on the same date of FurTheMore.  I said that i had plans and asked if she could come another weekend, which turned into “why”. Explained it casually, but got a mixed response. First it was “Isn't that where people dress up like animals & have orgies?” Then after explaining more of my interest (and expectation) she said “You gotta dress up.”  I didn’t tell her that I’ve already researched fursuits and the cost/time to make them.  I just said that i can’t do that for now.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

No bloody permit yet. That's okay I don't like picking up shit I bought and passed a background check for aways.


You'll get it in 7 days they said.

Load of shit I declare!!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Good morning...


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 14, 2018)

*lurks*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*


*lurks the lurker*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*


Ohhi cousin, I haven't seen you for a while...


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *lurks the lurker*


*lurks on the lurker of the lurker*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Back in Barcelona.  How’s Yiffassic Park getting on?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *lurks on the lurker of the lurker*


*lurks the lurker while lurking the lurker who is lurking me*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 14, 2018)

Good night


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*



*pounces the Tigress*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yiffassic Park


are you Okami? coming in here with the furry puns


Black Burn said:


> Good night


good night


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ohhi cousin, I haven't seen you for a while...



yeah been busy w stuff lol



Mudman2001 said:


> *pounces the Tigress*



*meowrs in surprise and falls to the ground under the woofer*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

My parents went on a trip to tn so i've been scrubbing my entire house from top to bottom because I need the money for new reeds ^^

(If you don't know what a reed is, it's a small wooden thingy that you put on the mouthpeice of a Clarinet, Saxophone, Oboe, and other instruments so It will make the noises, and my Bass Clarinet reeds are kinda pricey ^^)

I had to stop because I tore up the knees of my pants and now my knees are bleeding and I have blisters on my hands
I hope I at least get 20$ out of this


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My parents went on a trip to tn so i've been scrubbing my entire house from top to bottom because I need the money for new reeds ^^
> 
> (If you don't know what a reed is, it's a small wooden thingy that you put on the mouthpeice of a Clarinet, Saxophone, Oboe, and other instruments so It will make the noises, and my Bass Clarinet reeds are kinda pricey ^^)
> 
> ...


I respect that you play a musical instrument but now all i can think of is squidward. www.sbmania.net: SpongeBuddy Mania - SpongeBob Pictures


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Back in Barcelona.  How’s Yiffassic Park getting on?



Funding fell threw because the people running the venture capital firm uhh got preoccupied. XD


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Funding fell threw because the people running the venture capital firm uhh got preoccupied. XD


yeah they did


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> are you Okami? coming in here with the furry puns


I can only dream of being able to scale the puntastic heights Okami reaches


----------



## Mabus (Feb 14, 2018)

Woof :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof :3


Wooo-oook!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof :3


meow


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> meow



yiff yiff yiff


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> yiff yiff yiff


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 14, 2018)

*Foxtistic screeching*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> yeah been busy w stuff lol
> 
> 
> 
> *meowrs in surprise and falls to the ground under the woofer*



*rolls off* Happy Valentine's day Tigress


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I respect that you play a musical instrument but now all i can think of is squidward. www.sbmania.net: SpongeBuddy Mania - SpongeBob Pictures


Thank you. I am the youngest in my section of five bass clarinet players sharing four bass clarinets, and it can be hectic during concerts. I will be the second Bass Clarinet that marches bass. I had back pain before band, but damn, that harness I have to use causes even more sometimes. 

I am wanting to learn acoustic guitar, but I have no teacher as of yet :/


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *rolls off* Happy Valentine's day Tigress



*purrs* happy valentine's day woofer


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *rolls off* Happy Valentine's day Tigress





SashaBengal said:


> *purrs* happy valentine's day woofer


*looks left, looks right*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *purrs* happy valentine's day woofer



*reaches over and scatches behind your ears*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *looks left, looks right*


*watches from afar*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

<,<.    Maybe i should leave them their privacy.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 14, 2018)

*sits in the corner unloved on V-Day*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My parents went on a trip to tn so i've been scrubbing my entire house from top to bottom because I need the money for new reeds ^^
> 
> (If you don't know what a reed is, it's a small wooden thingy that you put on the mouthpeice of a Clarinet, Saxophone, Oboe, and other instruments so It will make the noises, and my Bass Clarinet reeds are kinda pricey ^^)



I know how you feel, I have to buy new strings for my double bass now and again, and those are heartbreakingly pricey!  
What sort of music do you play on the bass clarinet?  It's a good instrument; it always makes me think of old jazz weirdos like Eric Dolphy.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *sits in the corner unloved on V-Day*


awww don't feel to bad. I'm the same. you will find some one some day!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *sits in the corner unloved on V-Day*



*pats back* Same, join the pity party


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *sits in the corner unloved on V-Day*





stimpy said:


> awww don't feel to bad. I'm the same. you will find some one some day!





BahgDaddy said:


> *pats back* Same, join the pity party


If I had three red roses right now you’d get one each.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *reaches over and scatches behind your ears*


*purrs then excuses myself*



Telnac said:


> *sits in the corner unloved on V-Day*


*sidles over to the Dragon and gives him a nuzzle* can't stand the sight of a sad Dragon...


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If I had three red roses right now you’d get one each.


that's sweet, thanks


BahgDaddy said:


> *pats back* Same, join the pity party


I did last night... with whiskey... and yiff


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> that's sweet, thanks
> 
> I did last night... with whiskey... and yiff


Yiff definitely makes things better.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

*looks at clock*

3am nearly?  OK, time to sleep for sure.  Bona nit, els meus amics


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *purrs then excuses myself*
> 
> 
> *sidles over to the Dragon and gives him a nuzzle* can't stand the sight of a sad Dragon...



*nods in agreements as the Tigress excuse herself*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *looks at clock*
> 
> 3am nearly?  OK, time to sleep for sure.  Bona nit, els meus amics



Have a good night paws


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2018)

Goodnight.  I'm up briefly at this time because I'm a slave to my 11-year old dog's bladder capacity.  We've been in the garden, and as soon has he settles back down in his crate I'll be back to bed myself.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm gonna drop an open invite to my server here for a bit

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

G'night, Gorilla. 

*wonders if you sleep on the forest floor, if you have a favorite branch*


----------



## Telnac (Feb 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *purrs then excuses myself*
> 
> 
> *sidles over to the Dragon and gives him a nuzzle* can't stand the sight of a sad Dragon...


Awww.... thanks! *nuzzles and hugs*
Happy Valentine’s Day


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 14, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Awww.... thanks! *nuzzles and hugs*
> Happy Valentine’s Day



Happy Valentine's Day Mr. Dragon!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I know how you feel, I have to buy new strings for my double bass now and again, and those are heartbreakingly pricey!
> What sort of music do you play on the bass clarinet?  It's a good instrument; it always makes me think of old jazz weirdos like Eric Dolphy.


I normally play meme songs suck as the opening to shrek and tequila! But I also play arrangements from movies like Titanic and stuff like that.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy <3


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Ahh they're just out of my price range ;-;
I'm still waiting to be paid though, I desperately need a new reed, i've had mine for about six months now and it's chipped in two places


----------



## Telnac (Feb 14, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Mr. Dragon!


Thanks!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm happy I got vodka the only thing that hasn't betrayed me!!! Woot!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


>


What's wrong?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What's wrong?


Everythiiinggg ;-;


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Everythiiinggg ;-;


*hugs* Ish okay ;-;
You can tell me, whats wrong?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *hugs* Ish okay ;-;
> You can tell me, whats wrong?


Well I feel like my mom thinks less of me now because I revealed to her that I’m questioning gender identity but she’s just acting normal and kind of ignoring me and I’m scared 
But on the upside, I met another furry at school today


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Happy <3
> View attachment 27829


Russia be like


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Well I feel like my mom thinks less of me now because I revealed to her that I’m questioning gender identity but she’s just acting normal and kind of ignoring me and I’m scared
> But on the upside, I met another furry at school today


It's okay, you aren't the only one questioning gender identity right now. I know what you're going through...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It's okay, you aren't the only one questioning gender identity right now. I know what you're going through...


*Hugs* we are questioning buddies. That really isn’t a good thing tho... and I would make some sort of joke right now but this is a serious topic and I’m not in a joking mood


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 14, 2018)

"Just let me do this interview and I'll come get you" 

BITCH YOUR KID JUST WITNESSED SOMETHING THAT WILL TRAUMATIZE HER FOR LIFE, TO HELL WITH THE INTERVIEW!!!

Seriously, What is wrong with people?? FUCK!!!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *Hugs* we are questioning buddies. That really isn’t a good thing tho... and I would make some sort of joke right now but this is a serious topic and I’m not in a joking mood


*hugs* I sent an anonymous candy-gram to my crush and i'm sad because people knew i'm the one who sent it and yelled it out and he didn't respond.... Also i'm sad because of the recent shooting...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *hugs* I sent an anonymous candy-gram to my crush and i'm sad because people knew i'm the one who sent it and yelled it out and he didn't respond.... Also i'm sad because of the recent shooting...


Something like that happened to me. I don’t really want go into detail though.
And yeah, when did the shooting happen? I heard about it around 4:00 in Oklahoma time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> "Just let me do this interview and I'll come get you"
> 
> BITCH YOUR KID JUST WITNESSED SOMETHING THAT WILL TRAUMATIZE HER FOR LIFE, TO HELL WITH THE INTERVIEW!!!
> 
> Seriously, What is wrong with people?? FUCK!!!



I just dunno anymore. *gives up on humanity*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Something like that happened to me. I don’t really want go into detail though.
> And yeah, when did the shooting happen? I heard about it around 4:00 in Oklahoma time.


This is fucked up... Why is it legal here for people to fucking own assault rifles?! Guns are fine, but why a fucking assault rifle??


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This is fucked up... Why is it legal here for people to fucking own assault rifles?! Guns are fine, but why a fucking assault rifle??


*shrugs* rednecks


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This is fucked up... Why is it legal here for people to fucking own assault rifles?! Guns are fine, but why a fucking assault rifle??



Cuz LIBERTY! 

Cuz FREEDOM! 

Cuz... MURICA!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Cuz... MURICA!


MURICAAA!!! F*CK YEAH!!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

Good night my fellow furfa—- um people. Nighty night!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Good night my fellow furfa—- um people. Nighty night!



Night, hope tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This is fucked up... Why is it legal here for people to fucking own assault rifles?! Guns are fine, but why a fucking assault rifle??


It baffles me there allowed to have guns at all, my hole life guns have been banned in Australia (unless you have a permit) and have never realy understood why Americans like them so much, especially when tragedies such as shooting happen


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> It baffles me there allowed to have guns at all, my hole life guns have been banned in Australia (unless you have a permit) and have never realy understood why Americans like them so much, especially when tragedies such as shooting happen


We still need permits here
And I don't mind guns, I just don't like to shoot anymore because I have a condition where my hands shake constantly.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This is fucked up... Why is it legal here for people to fucking own assault rifles?! Guns are fine, but why a fucking assault rifle??


I feel like “Assault rifle” is a term used by individuals with agendas.  They are rifles. Have you ever shot one?  I’ve gotten to so some target practice a few times with one and it was a lot of fun. I’m not one to hunt and i don’t have fun shooting handguns.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I feel like “Assault rifle” is a term used by individuals with agendas.  They are rifles. Have you ever shot one?  I’ve gotten to so some target practice a few times with one and it was a lot of fun. I’m not one to hunt and i don’t have fun shooting handguns.


I just didn't want to say AR-15 over and over


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

Well. What a tragic fuckin day! Just now read about the Florida school shooting.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. What a tragic fuckin day! Just now read about the Florida school shooting.


Yep.


Goodnight furs


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *shrugs* rednecks


Baby, rednecks are not the only ones who own firearms. One has been on my hip for 21 years. And it will remain there. And in all those years, I was only forced to draw it one time, against a crazy high crackhead. But I didnt shoot him. Never crossed that line.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> It baffles me there allowed to have guns at all, my hole life guns have been banned in Australia (unless you have a permit) and have never realy understood why Americans like them so much, especially when tragedies such as shooting happen



You also don't have a country full of fundamentalist loony tunes freedom fighters.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Goodnight furs


Good night Kiara!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

Sad that seventeen kids and teachers died. But I wonder how many young black and latino kids will die tonight throughout this country in inner city ghettos? Bet you it will be more than 17, and I bet you won't hear about any of those on the news.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Goodnight furs



Night Kiara, don’t forget tomorrow is a new dawn.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Night Kiara, don’t forget tomorrow is a new dawn.


Hey Mud. Howl are you? I am stressed the fuck out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You also don't have a country full of fundamentalist loony tunes freedom fighters.


Freedom fighters? Lmao! That is what they call themselves aint it.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Mud. Howl are you? I am stressed the fuck out.


Why so stressed wolf-soldier?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Mud. Howl are you? I am stressed the fuck out.



Minus Florida...having a great night tonight.  What’s up?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Why so stressed wolf-soldier?


Life. Work. School shootings. Stupid people. Trump. The economy. Hell, thats the short list.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Minus Florida...having a great night tonight.  What’s up?


Just got home from dinner with bhutrflai and my kids.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

How was everybody's day?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Life. Work. School shootings. Stupid people. Trump. The economy. Hell, thats the short list.



Par for the course these days, unfortunately...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Life. Work. School shootings. Stupid people. Trump. The economy. Hell, thats the short list.



I feel ya there.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just got home from dinner with bhutrflai and my kids.



Sweet, my boss is out doing the same thing.  I stayed home and had soup and a sandwich lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just got home from dinner with bhutrflai and my kids.


that sounds nice. where did you go?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Par for the course these days, unfortunately...


I wonder how many stupid conspiracy theorist will be out tomorrow saying this is just fake news and it didnt even happen?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> that sounds nice. where did you go?


To a good pizza place. We played music trivia too. Last place Normally we do better.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How was everybody's day?


Pretty good. Got a good work out in, finished some important online documents, had good meals (and kept to my diet) and binged some faceoff. XD (season 11 finale they made anthro-kung fu masters).  The 14th is just another day.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

I slept all freaking day. Sucks. My alarm was set. I think I just slept on through them. Didnt get up until 2:30!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I slept all freaking day. Sucks. My alarm was set. I think I just slept on through them. Didnt get up until 2:30!


2:30!! damn, I don't understand how anyone could sleep through till 2:30. I struggle to sleep through to 9


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> 2:30!! damn, I don't understand how anyone could sleep through till 2:30. I struggle to sleep through to 9


3 hours of sleep at night didnt help.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> 2:30!! damn, I don't understand how anyone could sleep through till 2:30. I struggle to sleep through to 9


I’m hard-wired to wake up by 7 AM.  Doesn’t matter how late i go to bed, i still wake up. And if i decide not to get out of bed, my cat can tell that I’m awake and she insists that i get up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

Dont get me wrong. I was up at 5am. Got the kids off to school. Got bhutrflai off to work. I was back in bed about 830. Had my alarm set for 1030.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I’m hard-wired to wake up by 7 AM.


same Ive been getting up at 6:20 almost everyday for 8 years now and no mater what if its Mon-Fri I always wake up at 6:20 and on week ends its 7:30


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Baby, rednecks are not the only ones who own firearms. One has been on my hip for 21 years. And it will remain there. And in all those years, I was only forced to draw it one time, against a crazy high crackhead. But I didnt shoot him. Never crossed that line.


i was making a joke about the redneck steriotype. sorry my joke wasn't obvious.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> i was making a joke about the redneck steriotype. sorry my joke wasn't obvious.


No worries. But one thing that good law abiding gun owner dont like to be called, is a redneck.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

stimpy said:


> same Ive been getting up at 6:20 almost everyday for 8 years now and no mater what if its Mon-Fri I always wake up at 6:20 and on week ends its 7:30


I have been waking up at zero dark thirty for 24 years or so. Seems that the older I get, the less I want to get up at odark30.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

''attempts to make an asterisk for this post but Xbox doesn't have asterisks''


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> ''attempts to make an asterisk for this post but Xbox doesn't have asterisks''


Just type: W-I-N!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 14, 2018)

there are no hyphens either~~~~i found them!!!! *is happy now**


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> ''attempts to make an asterisk for this post but Xbox doesn't have asterisks''


using an Xbox?. not using the built in browser in Winamp?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

*sees news and holds tight his new to him pistol* gods damnit. If they start banning these I'm gonna be pissed off.

Also I find it mind boggling that people weren't shocked this fucker did that.

And assault rifle is a political term. Seriously. The only assault rifle is the nazi stg 44 because that's what it was called.

What designates an 'assault rifle' is cosmetic 'scary' crap. Like telescopic stock, pistol grip, bayonet lug and now they're going for barrel shields and other things. I grew up in an area riddled with crime.

It's funny how you never see shootings in these crime infested areas probably because the shooter would be outgunned by the gang bangers and drug dealers.

Boy my childhood was interesting to say the least.

Still the fact that nobody was surprised by this fucker and the fact he was even quoting jihadist crap on FB.. ugh.

It's assholes like that who make my life harder as an historical gun enthusiast.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *sees news and holds tight his new to him pistol* gods damnit. If they start banning these I'm gonna be pissed off.
> 
> Also I find it mind boggling that people weren't shocked this fucker did that.
> 
> ...



We can't go after people quoting jihadist stuff though, because we don't want to offend the muslim communities. /sarc


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> We can't go after people quoting jihadist stuff though, because we don't want to offend the muslim communities. /sarc


But thats just it. The ACLU will sue the fuck out of you for saying anything.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But thats just it. The ACLU will sue the fuck out of you for saying anything.



Oh, they'd have a lot of fun with me.


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 14, 2018)

Sometimes I like to think that my life is but a ship upon an open sea, sailing boldly into the adventures of tomorrow. 

Then I remember...I resemble Donald Crowhurst, and this whole journey is wildly out of control.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Mabus (Feb 15, 2018)

Marf!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


>



That's adorable lol


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's adorable lol



Eh.  It reminds me of those stupid facebook videos people share all the time.  The cheesy feel-good music, the text popping up on screen, the topic....  I despise that format.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 15, 2018)

I like writing papers with page requirements! Even though you've said everything in a perfectly adequate manner, you still have to pad it out with a slew of meaningless and repetitive paragraphs before you can claim your prize and free t-shirt.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's adorable lol


Yeah and think that it could live it's whole life in an small overcrowded cage and when fully grown up would be killed with an electrecity, or making new generations that would be killed for some fur....


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 15, 2018)

Karatine said:


> I like writing papers with page requirements! Even though you've said everything in a perfectly adequate manner, you still have to pad it out with a slew of meaningless and repetitive paragraphs before you can claim your prize and free t-shirt.



There is a certain exceedingly precise, yet not altogether too well defined, art whereby one attempts to extract as large a quantity of pontiferous material from, arguably with as little effort and strain as possible, as little an amount of actual information as is humanly possible without actually having it seem entirely too obvious.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

Karatine said:


> I like writing papers with page requirements! Even though you've said everything in a perfectly adequate manner, you still have to pad it out with a slew of meaningless and repetitive paragraphs before you can claim your prize and free t-shirt.



I always thought there should be a piece of software to do it for you, a sort of auto-waffler.  It would recognise words and phrases and substitute more verbose alternatives with the same meaning.  If it doesn't already exist!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> G'night, Gorilla.
> 
> *wonders if you sleep on the forest floor, if you have a favorite branch*


I made a nest on the floor out of leaves and branches, but sometimes I sleep up on my platform in the breeze.  The view is also better from up high


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

I sleep where I feel to sleep


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Life. Work. School shootings. Stupid people. Trump. The economy. Hell, thats the short list.


*enormous hug*

Can I help in any way?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *enormous hug*
> 
> Can I help in any way?


*hugs back* Thanks Paws! But I think I got this!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hugs back* Thanks Paws! But I think I got this!


Well, even if you just need a bit of cheering up you know where I am


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Well I woke up on the right side of the ceiling.

Probably due to the psychological notion of replacing a day that I was conditioned to apply feelings towards my ex and the redirection of said feelings to an object of interest I've always wanted ever since my youth.

Thus negating the social expectations and negative ramifications of a rather empty commercialized, day of lust, and it's reinforcement of loneliness for those who are single.

So fuck you Valentine's Day is going to be Vodka and Nagant day until further notice!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

I set up a furry twitter account to follow some local groups and events.  I don't even use twitter IRL, so it's all a bit new to me.  If anyone wants to add me on there, it's @MassanOtter


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I set up a furry twitter account to follow some local groups and events.  I don't even use twitter IRL, so it's all a bit new to me.  If anyone wants to add me on there, it's @MassanOtter


FAF is the only social media I am on.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Well I woke up on the right side of the ceiling.
> 
> Probably due to the psychological notion of replacing a day that I was conditioned to apply feelings towards my ex and the redirection of said feelings to an object of interest I've always wanted ever since my youth.
> 
> ...



Our family actually care more about decimal currency day (the day Australia changed from pounds to dollars) than Valentine's Day, which is on the same day. We don't give a stuff about VD either XD


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Lol, I have a twitter and an instagram but those are my personal social media so I would never say them here. I won't post my real name either.



Also Good Morning!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 15, 2018)

Morning! (night here)


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 15, 2018)

Morning everyfur


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I set up a furry twitter account to follow some local groups and events.  I don't even use twitter IRL, so it's all a bit new to me.  If anyone wants to add me on there, it's @MassanOtter


You have a Twitter follower


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Lol, I have a twitter and an instagram but those are my personal social media so I would never say them here. I won't post my real name either.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Good Morning!



Yes, I'm trying to keep furry and real name identities separate.  It's a pain, as I'd like to be able to share my music on here but it has mine and friends' real names all over it.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd make a twitter but I'd never use it ever. Even my Facebook is only used as a back up messenging system for those I otherwise can't contact.

For a young 23 year old there's people thrice my age who are more social media savvy than I.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> FAF is the only social media I am on.


Probably for the best.  It has a habit of sucking you in.  I have two Twitter accounts now, one for me and one for other me, then a FaceBook account that pretty much only gets used for organising diving trips.  Importantly I don't allow any of them to notify me.  Life has way too many interruptions as it is.  Don't need my phone nagging me too.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yes, I'm trying to keep furry and real name identities separate.  It's a pain, as I'd like to be able to share my music on here but it has mine and friends' real names all over it.


I don't normally post my real name on twitter, but right now it has my full real name. The only reason I have twitter is so I can talk to my crush, but he hasn't responded to me in a week and a half so i'm giving up on that. What's the fuckin point if he won't respond?


backpawscratcher said:


> Probably for the best.  It has a habit of sucking you in.  I have two Twitter accounts now, one for me and one for other me, then a FaceBook account that pretty much only gets used for organising diving trips.  Importantly I don't allow any of them to notify me.  Life has way too many interruptions as it is.  Don't need my phone nagging me too.


I used to have a smartphone, and I had instagram, facebook, A shitposting facebook account, a shitposting instagram account, a snapchat account and a reddit. Social media only caused bad things for me. It's a LOT easier for people to bully or sexually harass and threaten you online. It's a fucking mess, but it ended up getting my phone smashed with a hammer after a guy sent me an un-contexted dick pic. I'm kinda thankful I don't have most social media rn.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning everyfur


Good morning!!!  

*scritches Mudman behind ears*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I used to have a smartphone, and I had instagram, facebook, A shitposting facebook account, a shitposting instagram account, a snapchat account and a reddit. Social media only caused bad things for me. It's a LOT easier for people to bully or sexually harass and threaten you online. It's a fucking mess, but it ended up getting my phone smashed with a hammer after a guy sent me an un-contexted dick pic. I'm kinda thankful I don't have most social media rn.


That sounds awful.  Better to stay off it.  I don't know how anyone in your generation gets through the school years now.  There's just no escape from it.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd like to stop my social media accounts from getting excessive, but it seems like if I want to keep track of local meets and say hello to the people involved, twitter may be the way.  I think there are telegram groups too, but I haven't tried telegram at all yet.
The only UK furry forums I've found have been ghostly quiet.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 15, 2018)

Why is the Netflix app so shit? Anyone know of any better third-party alternatives?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That sounds awful.  Better to stay off it.  I don't know how anyone in your generation gets through the school years now.  There's just no escape from it.


Yeah, It isn't fun being in my generation. People call my generation lazy, and truth is some of us are, but others are trying so god damn hard, but because of modern schools, no matter how hard you try it's still failing. Plus we're all trying to dodge bullying, as it has gotten 10x worse. You're bullied for everything these days, even crap you haven't even remotely done. That and depression is a bit of an epidemic now, well I wonder the fuck why?


Mr. Fox said:


> Why is the Netflix app so shit? Anyone know of any better third-party alternatives?


I reccomend getting an adblocker and using streaming sites. 
Anime streaming site: Kissanime.ru
Regular streaming site: Openload


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


Hello :3


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't wanna go to work...

But I need to...

But I don't want to....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello :3


Ho Kiara my friend


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ho Kiara my friend


Hi


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'd like to stop my social media accounts from getting excessive, but it seems like if I want to keep track of local meets and say hello to the people involved, twitter may be the way.  I think there are telegram groups too, but I haven't tried telegram at all yet.
> The only UK furry forums I've found have been ghostly quiet.


Yeah, just about every furry I know in London does Telegram and Twitter.  Forums have dropped off the radar.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

Ok last fucking lesson, biology, subject is boring as hell, there's no option to use phone beacuse biology teacher is strict, but you can make it BlackBurn... Yes.... Fuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

What the hell is telegram?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 15, 2018)

4,675 new messages.  It has been awhile lol


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok last fucking lesson, biology, subject is boring as hell, there's no option to use phone beacuse biology teacher is strict, but you can make it BlackBurn... Yes.... Fuuuuuuuu


Good luck! I have to go soon to go to the bus ;-;


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What the hell is telegram?


A form of communication used in XIX century, also an app for chatting


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> A form of communication used in XIX century, also an app for chatting


Oh
Ew


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 15, 2018)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What the hell is telegram?


Haha.  I don't exactly know either.  I think it's like WhatsApp or something


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Haha.  I don't exactly know either.  I think it's like WhatsApp or something


The hell is whatsapp...?


-..Legacy..- said:


> Good morning everyone!


Good morning Legacy!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

I gotta go catch the bus

Peace, everyfur!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I reccomend getting an adblocker and using streaming sites.
> Anime streaming site: Kissanime.ru
> Regular streaming site: Openload


I have a legal and paid service to use so I may as well use it, and I use a adblocker. Problem is, the Netflix app is missing entire shows and episodes, and I know it's a app issue because the main site works properly, hence the reason why I am asking about any good third party alternatives.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Good morning everyone!


Hello sergal that for sure haven't seen befire


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> The hell is whatsapp...?


WhatsApp is a voice and messaging app, the thing that keeps my telephone bill from rocketing to absorb my entire disposable income


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Feb 15, 2018)

I've been busy with Discord, and trying horribly to keep up here


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello :3


Hello


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2018)

Huh supposed to be 70 degrees today and then snow Saturday night. Weird.

Happy the week is winding down...work's for jerks as a no good troublemaking friend once said.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> work's for jerks as a no good troublemaking friend once said.


Said the guy that seems to not want money to get nice things


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

It gets so hard to breathe on my bus 

Also i'm back, hello


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm home


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh supposed to be 70 degrees today and then snow Saturday night. Weird.
> 
> Happy the week is winding down...work's for jerks as a no good troublemaking friend once said.


I’m getting the weather-whiplash here as well.  I just want to wear shorts again, is that too much to ask.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

Today's discovery is that I now need to be especially careful when using CTRL+V to paste things on my laptop.  I was _this _close to sending my car insurance company an anthro weasel picture instead of the scanned claims history letter I intended to attach.  I spotted it moments before clicking the send button...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> *scritches Mudman behind ears*



Oh, that the spot.  Thanks.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Good morning everyone!



Good morning and long time no see.  I've been more active with the local groups on telegram lately.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Today's discovery is that I now need to be especially careful when using CTRL+V to paste things on my laptop.  I was _this _close to sending my car insurance company an anthro weasel picture instead of the scanned claims history letter I intended to attach.  I spotted it moments before clicking the send button...


Think that’s bad? Try accidentally sending your mom a link to your fur affinity page.
Actually wait no your’s is way worse.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Today's discovery is that I now need to be especially careful when using CTRL+V to paste things on my laptop.  I was _this _close to sending my car insurance company an anthro weasel picture instead of the scanned claims history letter I intended to attach.  I spotted it moments before clicking the send button...


That would've been both embarrassing yet interesting


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Think that’s bad? Try accidentally sending your mom a link to your fur affinity page.
> Actually wait no your’s is way worse.


One time I sent someone a link to an ecchi anime instead of a lenny face


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Today's discovery is that I now need to be especially careful when using CTRL+V to paste things on my laptop.  I was _this _close to sending my car insurance company an anthro weasel picture instead of the scanned claims history letter I intended to attach.  I spotted it moments before clicking the send button...


Hahahaha


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Today's discovery is that I now need to be especially careful when using CTRL+V to paste things on my laptop.  I was _this _close to sending my car insurance company an anthro weasel picture instead of the scanned claims history letter I intended to attach.  I spotted it moments before clicking the send button...



That could be an embarrassment or maybe a way to meet a new furry


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> That could be an embarrassment or maybe a way to meet a new furry



The insurance business would be a good gig for a weasel, I'd imagine.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ok boys and girls, I've got to head back in.  Y'all have a good morning.

*ninja vanishes*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Today's discovery is that I now need to be especially careful when using CTRL+V to paste things on my laptop.  I was _this _close to sending my car insurance company an anthro weasel picture instead of the scanned claims history letter I intended to attach.  I spotted it moments before clicking the send button...


Imagine another person there was a closet furry and the next time they saw you in the hall or whatever they just kind of.... “HIYA HOW ARE YA?! MY SONAS A JACKAL AND ITS BLUE AND HAVE YOU EVER BEEN TO ANTHROCON? WELL IVE NEVER BEEN. DO YOU HAVE A FURSUIT? EW YOU DONT HAVE MURRSUIT DO YOU?? OH WELL ITS NICE TO MEET YA DO YOU WANT TO SEE MY FURSONA???!”


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

For all those still suffering in the middle of winter, hope this will brighten your day slightly.  Took it 20 minutes ago.  Officially only 16C here, but under the sun feels a good 5C warmer


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> One time I sent someone a link to an ecchi anime instead of a lenny face


High school dxd? XD and how this person reacted to it?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> High school dxd? XD and how this person reacted to it?


YES XD

And they clicked on it and said "What the fuck?"
Don't ask why I was watching it


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> YES XD
> 
> And they clicked on it and said "What the fuck?"
> Don't ask why I was watching it


Eyy High School dxd is one of my favorite anime


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Eyy High School dxd is one of my favorite anime


Same... Not proud of admitting that


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Same... Not proud of admitting that


And I'm fully proud of it


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And I'm fully proud of it


Oof


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oof


Is it bad?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oof


O O F

Ouran High School Host Club is better.
Scratch that.
Little Busters is better.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> O O F
> 
> Ouran High School Host Club is better.
> Scratch that.
> Little Busters is better.


OHSHC is good
I personally love Mirai Nikki: The future diary


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

GATE is also nice anime, and my first


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> OHSHC is good
> I personally love Mirai Nikki: The future diary


MIRAI NIKKI OMAGOD I LOVED THAT ONE!!! I want to go back and rewatch it


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The insurance business would be a good gig for a weasel, I'd imagine.



Or a sneaky, sly, 'ol fox!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The insurance business would be a good gig for a weasel, I'd imagine.


The “Give A Job To The User Above You” thread is still open, right?
XD


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> The “Give A Job To The User Above You” thread is still open, right?
> XD


 
Yep! Under 'forum games', now.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep! Under 'forum games', now.


It was you who made that thread, right?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Or a sneaky, sly, 'ol fox!



I had the manager at the used car dealership down as your classic urban fox.  He had the twinkly eyes, sly grin, and operated out of a an empty lot in the industrial part of town.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> The “Give A Job To The User Above You” thread is still open, right?
> XD



FAF seems to be sadly lacking weasels at the moment though!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> FAF seems to be sadly lacking weasels at the moment though!


*sad* Weasels are cute tho


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Black Burn @KiaraTC  High School DxD had a good story to it, I enjoyed it also.  Gate is one of my favorites, I loved how they got all the tactics down would for both sides.

Could never really get into Ouran though, tired because I heard great things about it.

Tenchi Muyo is my all time favorite though, followed by Cowboy Beboop and just finished Grimore of Zero which was good.


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *sad* Weasels are cute tho



They sure are! I love the solid white ones:


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

What the blin


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> @Black Burn @KiaraTC  High School DxD had a good story to it, I enjoyed it also.  Gate is one of my favorites, I loved how they got all the tactics down would for both sides.
> 
> Could never really get into Ouran though, tired because I heard great things about it.
> 
> Tenchi Muyo is my all time favorite though, followed by Cowboy Beboop and just finished Grimore of Zero which was good.


Yep!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> MIRAI NIKKI OMAGOD I LOVED THAT ONE!!! I want to go back and rewatch it


I absolutely love it


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Gotta be let out of work early.

It is a worrying sign that the company can't get materials


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Gotta be let out of work early.
> 
> It is a worrying sign that the company can't get materials


Let's hope it's not that.  Keeping all 16 of my fingers crossed for you man.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

Time to wash the dog.  We have a song for this in our household; "washin' the dawg, washin' the dawg", to the tune of Judas Priest's Breakin' the Law.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> They sure are! I love the solid white ones:


Eh what ever floats your stoat.


I used too have two ferrets. Fucking amazing pets. Two modes off and on that's it. Like a wind up toy. No fear, no logic, randomly nicks shit they like. It's hilarious watching them go.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Eh what ever floats your stoat.
> 
> 
> I used too have two ferrets. Fucking amazing pets. Two modes off and on that's it. Like a wind up toy. No fear, no logic, randomly nicks shit they like. It's hilarious watching them go.


I generally like ferrets, but I've worked with an albino one that was SATAN-incarnate.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I generally like ferrets, but I've worked with an albino one that was SATAN-incarnate.


Can't all be winners.

I mean doesn't humanity prove that point?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Eh what ever floats your stoat.
> 
> 
> I used too have two ferrets. Fucking amazing pets. Two modes off and on that's it. Like a wind up toy. No fear, no logic, randomly nicks shit they like. It's hilarious watching them go.



Where'd you get my picture?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I generally like ferrets, but I've worked with an albino one that was SATAN-incarnate.





DarkoKavinsky said:


> Can't all be winners.
> 
> I mean doesn't humanity prove that point?


Well for me it's like with humans, one is cool, one will be more mean


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

I do like the idea of having a couple of ferrets some time.  I got put off them as a kid, because a friend's dad used to breed them for rabbiting, and those were un-neutered, lived outside and weren't habituated as pets.  It was only much later that I figured out they weren't all as difficult as those ones.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

Damn I never had any contact with unordinary pet


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I do like the idea of having a couple of ferrets some time.  I got put off them as a kid, because a friend's dad used to breed them for rabbiting, and those were un-neutered, lived outside and weren't habituated as pets.  It was only much later that I figured out they weren't all as difficult as those ones.



Get a pet skunk! Much calmer and easier to keep than ferrets, any day. Cuter, too, I might add.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Get a pet skunk! Much calmer and easier to keep than ferrets, any day. Cuter, too, I might add.


But what about the thing they can do when they are pissed off?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm pumped, i commissioned a reference sheet for my fursona :O


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But what about the thing they can do when they are pissed off?



A good vet can take that gland out of them so they don't spray.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> A good vet can take that gland out of them so they don't spray.


Wow sounds that is almost as bad as castration


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Get a pet skunk! Much calmer and easier to keep than ferrets, any day. Cuter, too, I might add.



There's not a touch of pro-skunk bias going on there, by any chance?  They're very rare as pets over here, while ferrets are easily obtainable and not even considered exotic (being traditionally used for hunting rabbits).  
Though in practice, we'll probably always have a dog (or two) and not much else - a dog is non-negotiable for us.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wow sounds that is almost as bad as castration



Probably not, depending on how it's done.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Probably not, depending on how it's done.


But it doesn't frustrate the skunk or something? You know it's an source of defence


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> There's not a touch of pro-skunk bias going on there, by any chance?  They're very rare as pets over here, while ferrets are easily obtainable and not even considered exotic (being traditionally used for hunting rabbits).
> Though in practice, we'll probably always have a dog (or two) and not much else - a dog is non-negotiable for us.



Well, you could always just adopt me. I've always wanted to live in the UK, and see Scotland, and I am only moderately demanding, in upkeep : P


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, you could always just adopt me. I've always wanted to live in the UK, and see Scotland, and I am only moderately demanding, in upkeep : P


Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

I will nust stick with dogs. My son had goldfish once. Had them about 8 years. Then one of our friends wasnt watching her kid, and he dumped all the water clear solution and their food into the tank. Didnt discover this until later, after one had already died. The other didnt make it much longer.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

Shit now I remembered funny story thst my grandmother told me from the cold war period xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Shit now I remembered funny story thst my grandmother told me from the cold war period xD


About?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About?


About friend that somehow with help of his dad that was an important party member, and he visited USA, he had family there so they were helping him with language, and he decided that he wasn't on a trip, he stays there xD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

*bounces in feeling inspired*

Hmm, there perhaps....

*starts hammering wood together*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

So.....need sort of a U-shape.......

*keeps hammering*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

And.....if they come down here....then take off there......

*hammers some more*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

*notices lack of cold*

*grabs fire extinguisher*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

*assembles J shaped ramp with cabin at top*

*sprays fire extinguisher over everything*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

*climbs to top of ramp*

*straps wood to feet*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

*slides down ramp on strips of wood*

*grinds to a halt at bottom of J*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *slides down ramp on strips of wood*
> 
> *grinds to a halt at bottom of J*


What's the matter?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> What's the matter?


I’m too heavy 

Anyone else want a go?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

*goes carefully, starts to slide down, starts to slide a little bit too fast* Oy pizdyec* pizdyec!! *flies in the bushes*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *goes carefully, starts to slide down, starts to slide a little bit too fast* Oy pizdyec* pizdyec!! *flies in the bushes*


Holds up an 8

You’re a natural.  Give it another go!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Going to shoot my tt-33 clone somebody hold my vodka! No actually that's a bad idea that's how you lose vodka!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Going to shoot my tt-33 clone somebody hold my vodka! No actually that's a bad idea that's how you lose vodka!


I would want to join you ;-;


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Going to shoot my tt-33 clone somebody hold my vodka! No actually that's a bad idea that's how you lose vodka!


*holds vodka*

*sniffs vodka*

*passes out*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *holds vodka*
> 
> *sniffs vodka*
> 
> *passes out*


Good never mix alcohol and firearms.

Also she's a success! <3

Each shot I placed except for two fliers caused the target to spin. It really likes Russian 'fireball' ammo (as my friends call it as it causes muzzle blast out of our ported glocks)

It fired reloads but was having difficulty ejecting. I feel this is more me than it as it went through 9 steel cased rounds with ease.

She's a victorious pistol! Now let's celebrate with Vodka!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

I had no alcohol last night and thus, got extremely bored. so here's a cringy poem to go with an cringy picture I drew



Spoiler: poem



I aint got any beer,
I ant got any scotch,
sitting here watching the seconds go by ,
on my new wrist watch

I look up at the sky, my mind a bore,
fuck it I say,
lets go and draw.

scribbling and writing,
my mind is racing,
should be plenty obvious I ain't tracing.

As I finish the last stroke,
I lift up the lead, no no no,
this cannot be. A clue? a key?
for the world it cannot be.

Al because in  a few short words it just said,
"G'day thought id let you know god is dead".
(I ain't no poet obviously )





Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I had no alcohol last night and thus, got extremely bored. so here's a cringy poem to go with an cringy picture I drew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*stands up and claps slowly in an empty room* Bravo.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *stands up and claps slowly in an empty room* Bravo.


thanks


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> thanks


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I had no alcohol last night and thus, got extremely bored. so here's a cringy poem to go with an cringy picture I drew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gives Furry Of The Week award to stimpy*

Nicely done


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *gives Furry Of The Week award to stimpy*
> 
> Nicely done


*accepts award* "Id like to thank my parents and the denizens of FAF, I couldn't have done it without you"


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


G'day


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Yall skiing?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall skiing?


cant say that i am


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> G'day


Hello


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall skiing?


There's no snow and mountains so there's no option for it


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Hello


greetings


----------



## Rystren (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> greetings


Salutations


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall skiing?


*looks up from ape-shaped hole in snow drift*

No


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

*stalks around the corner, working them shoulder blades*


----------



## Astus (Feb 15, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *stalks around the corner, working them shoulder blades*



*pounces on and noms ear* O.O


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *pounces on and noms ear* O.O


*tumbles over with a bitty fox on his chest*

Oh hi, friend.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

**cough**


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

*wanders the empty plain in search of life*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

*plains plain*

*assembles plain into bookcase*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 15, 2018)

*streches then collapses on the floor*

Evening...rough day a work...


----------



## Astus (Feb 15, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *tumbles over with a bitty fox on his chest*
> 
> Oh hi, friend.



Hellloooooo :O *noms nose*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Hellloooooo :O *noms nose*


*blushes and then pulls away*. 

You’re a cheeky little fox!


----------



## Astus (Feb 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *streches then collapses on the floor*
> 
> Evening...rough day a work...



At least you're done with work 



TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *blushes and then pulls away*.
> 
> You’re a cheeky little fox!



You just caught me when I'm bored :v


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *plains plain*
> 
> *assembles plain into bookcase*


you gonna paint the plain bookcase a color? might i suggest something plain and then you could sell it to someone and send to them on a plane that takes off from the airport located on the flattest plain


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 15, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> At least you're done with work
> 
> 
> 
> You just caught me when I'm bored :v



I know...thank the gods.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> you gonna paint the plain bookcase a color? might i suggest something plain and then you could sell it to someone and send to them on a plane that takes off from the airport located on the flattest plain


*gets confused and paints plane*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *streches then collapses on the floor*
> 
> Evening...rough day a work...


*avoids temptation to furpile*

That sucks.  Relax a bit and recharge.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

WOOO NO WORK TOMORROW! GUESSS WHAT THAT MEANS.

If you guessed "oh for fuck sake the bat is drinking again SECURITY!"

You're correct, and jokes on you I bribed security with shit vodka. So they'll be blind in one eye so they can't kick me out even if they could walk in a straight line! or walk at all

WOooooOoOO!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *accepts award* "Id like to thank my parents and the denizens of FAF, I couldn't have done it without you"



Denizens!  That's a good word.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

My back is killing me

I had band practice for six hours starting during the school day
I'm tired


I also have to practice clarinet with a friend


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> WOOO NO WORK TOMORROW! GUESSS WHAT THAT MEANS.
> 
> If you guessed "oh for fuck sake the bat is drinking again SECURITY!"
> 
> ...


I've got work in 2 hours  no alcohol for me.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I've got work in 2 hours  no alcohol for me.


  Two more hours until I call it a night. Gotta be refreshed for work tomorrow morning.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

High Yall! AWOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Gotta be refreshed for work tomorrow morning.


always helps (me at least) to drink a bottle of whiskey before bed. you'll always wake up felling refreshed and ready for the day ahead


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> always helps (me at least) to drink a bottle of whiskey before bed. you'll always wake up felling refreshed and ready for the day ahead


Felling is the correct word.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Felling is the correct word.


feeling is definitely the correct word. you'll fell everything


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

So how is everyone? Have a good Friday?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how is everyone? Have a good Friday?


im good, gonna stop by the bottle-o after work and enjoy my Friday. yours?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Well there you go! Bhutrflai just informed me it is Thursday! Fuck!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Doing fine. Been down in the dumps about screwing up some drain lines at work. But I will get it fixed! Water under the bridge.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> High Yall! AWOOOOOOOOOO!


Hello!


stimpy said:


> always helps (me at least) to drink a bottle of whiskey before bed. you'll always wake up felling refreshed and ready for the day ahead


I’m certain it would easily put me down, but i have a certain skepticism about me being able to get back up the following day.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

I have never drank a whole bottle in one night. At least not alone have I. I finished a bottle of Crown Royal in three nights before. But that was the holidays.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Well folks. Time to go to the store and head to Decatur. See you guys and gals later! Peace!*holds up paw and gives the peace sign*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> i have a certain skepticism about me being able to get back up the following day.


its hard but don't think it cant be done. I drank a whole 1L bottle in 2hrs one night and yet still made it to classes the next day.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well there you go! Bhutrflai just informed me it is Thursday! Fuck!


your not to wrong, its Friday in Australia


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

stimpy said:


> its hard but don't think it cant be done. I drank a whole 1L bottle in 2hrs one night and yet still made it to classes the next day.
> 
> 
> your not to wrong, its Friday in Australia


I guess if I had to work in that heat I would probably drink alot too.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Doing fine. Been down in the dumps about screwing up some drain lines at work. But I will get it fixed! Water under the bridge.


. 
Everyone has screwed up sometime (especially at work, just look at the government. That thing is fucked up on an hourly basis.).  I goof up plenty, i just usually try to correct any issues i have caused before it cascades into a bigger one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Bye Furries!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> .
> Everyone has screwed up sometime (especially at work, just look at the government. That thing is fucked up on an hourly basis.).  I goof up plenty, i just usually try to correct any issues i have caused before it cascades into a bigger one.


Plumbing can be horrible if you fuck up. Leaks and drain backups can cost thousands of dollars. So you cant really muck it up, or you can be out a lot of money.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I guess if I had to work in that heat I would probably drink alot too.


that was in August of last year, middle of winter. it was like 15*C tops hehe


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey guys...
I'm feelin a little down right now. I had to get on to a beginner band kid for throwing rocks outside and he called me fat and ugly.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys...
> I'm feelin a little down right now. I had to get on to a beginner band kid for throwing rocks outside and he called me fat and ugly.



Sounds like a standard school hard insult, don't think too much of it. 

Granted I'd like to see our students taught a bit more respect than that


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sounds like a standard school hard insult, don't think too much of it.
> 
> Granted I'd like to see our students taught a bit more respect than that


It dosen't help that i'm super insecure about the way I look, and calling me names makes it worse


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys...
> I'm feelin a little down right now. I had to get on to a beginner band kid for throwing rocks outside and he called me fat and ugly.


Honestly, middle school- high school was hell for me. I didn’t really have any real friends until my junior year and people regularly tried to start something with me because i seemed mild-mannered and had a fairly passive disposition. This generally led to physical altercations because i’m hard headed and never learn. What i know now is that you should only care about what those that are important to you think. You wont be in school forever, if you so choose it you never have to interact with most of those people ever again after graduation.  If you find that you, yourself (don’t worry about anyone else) are unhappy with the way you look then it’s up to you to make that change.  Don’t let anyone else decide who or what you are. Sounds to me like he/she was just some dumb prick.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It dosen't help that i'm super insecure about the way I look, and calling me names makes it worse



Yeah, I get that. We place too much emphasis on looks in this country. It doesn't really matter what people look like, but that one picture of you, from what I see, you looked pretty cute. It's more important to focus on knowing that you're a good person, making sure you have yourself grounded as a human being, and from that, you can overcome anything.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm tired, i'm gonna take some nyquil and go to bed


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Showed a picture of myself to a friend. He said "huh? You do look Russian." .So I sent this as a joke.. (to many of my friends actually)





Huh? I look russian?

My Brazilian friend was laughing his ass off. glad somebody found it to be funny.
Here's a more serious picture of me so you know the face of the lunatic bat.





you know so if you see me on the street you can snap and punch me in the face. So if I see a bunch of fursuiters point at me and then punch their fluffy paw fist into the center of their hands I know I done goof'ed.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys...
> I'm feelin a little down right now. I had to get on to a beginner band kid for throwing rocks outside and he called me fat and ugly.



Well, what can you say...the kid is an idiot.  To use here you are bright, talented and lovely Cat-Bee.  Hope I spelled it right.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well, what can you say...the kid is an idiot.  To use here you are bright, talented and lovely Cat-Bee.  Hope I spelled it right.


Yeah kids a dolt. If it were me I'd be kicking him in the nuts but that's 'frowned' upon.. i'd still do it anyways.

Don't let school get to yeah. Really those years mean fuck and all socially.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah kids a dolt. If it were me I'd be kicking him in the nuts but that's 'frowned' upon.. i'd still do it anyways.
> 
> Don't let school get to yeah. Really those years mean fuck and all socially.



There's always the opportunity for awkward high school reunions 50 years later. *strokes beard thoughtfully*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Honestly, middle school- high school was hell for me. I didn’t really have any real friends until my junior year and people regularly tried to start something with me because i seemed mild-mannered and had a fairly passive disposition. This generally led to physical altercations because i’m hard headed and never learn. What i know now is that you should only care about what those that are important to you think. You wont be in school forever, if you so choose it you never have to interact with most of those people ever again after graduation.  If you find that you, yourself (don’t worry about anyone else) are unhappy with the way you look then it’s up to you to make that change.  Don’t let anyone else decide who or what you are. Sounds to me like he/she was just some dumb prick.


All very well said.  Don’t worry about it @KiaraTC .  The kid who said it is probably twice as insecure everyday as you are when you’re feeling down.  And I’ve seen the photo described above. You look cool and you’re pretty.  Ignore the silly runt with his insults.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Showed a picture of myself to a friend. He said "huh? You do look Russian." .So I sent this as a joke.. (to many of my friends actually)
> View attachment 27848
> 
> Huh? I look russian?
> ...


*waves*

It’s a pleasure to meet you 

*plots with fursuiters for flash mob public hug attack*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *waves*
> 
> It’s a pleasure to meet you
> 
> *plots with fursuiters for flash mob public hug attack*


Expect me to scream out monty python style Help help I'm repressed!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

I keep being entertained, when you look at the 'sona drawings people use as avatars, and then you see IRL photos of them, just how much one is reminiscent of the other.  Seems to happen a lot...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I keep being entertained, when you look at the 'sona drawings people use as avatars, and then you see IRL photos of them, just how much one is reminiscent of the other.  Seems to happen a lot...


Yup.  With some forum members you really could match their avatars with their IRL pics from a pile of random photos.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

I wanna boop a snoot


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 16, 2018)

*boop*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

So my dumbass just missed the bus >_<

Whoops.


Ravofox said:


> *boop*


*boops*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

School has ended AWOOOOOO


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> There's always the opportunity for awkward high school reunions 50 years later. *strokes beard thoughtfully*


Someone at our school reached out to my brother on FaceBook to ask if I would be interested in going to our 25th year reunion (back then I didn’t have an account).  I told him to tell them my family had lost touch with me since I moved to Brazil.  I think he just ignored the message instead, but really....I’d actually prefer to attend the Tory Party conference.  Ugh!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 16, 2018)

*BOOPS EVERYONE*


----------



## Astus (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Someone at our school reached out to my brother on FaceBook to ask if I would be interested in going to our 25th year reunion (back then I didn’t have an account).  I told him to tell them my family had lost touch with me since I moved to Brazil.  I think he just ignored the message instead, but really....I’d actually prefer to attend the Tory Party conference.  Ugh!



Ewww the Tories >.> political parties are gross 



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *BOOPS EVERYONE*



:O :O :O :O 



Black Burn said:


> School has ended AWOOOOOO



I didn't know cats went "AWOOOO"


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ewww the Tories >.> political parties are gross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYONE goes AWWOOOOOOO these days!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 16, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ewww the Tories >.> political parties are gross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if only the canines can Awoo, I guess I’ll do the fennec YEEEEE.
Actually listen to a video of a fennec fox and you’ll know what I mean XD


----------



## Astus (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> EVERYONE goes AWWOOOOOOO these days!!



I don't ;-; I go "yip yip yip yip Bork Bork Bork" then I scream at the top of my lungs :O


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ewww the Tories >.> political parties are gross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do many noises


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 16, 2018)

Why does the state of Oklahoma call speed bumps “speed humps?”


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi to all!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all!!


Hi Dox


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 16, 2018)

So whats new Black Burn?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> So whats new Black Burn?


Well the weekend starts, so good


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 16, 2018)

Agree


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all!!



Morning you two


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi mudman


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

Theres a raincloud above my head today..


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Theres a raincloud above my head today..


Why?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Theres a raincloud above my head today..


Which hopefully means a rainbow later


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Right.  Flight mode time.....again.  Back in a few hours, from a cold and damp horrible London 

Close run thing today.  Very nearly just let the flight go and stayed for another week.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

I didn't have a whole lot to do today, so I did a bit of sketching this morning, then walked up to a reservoir up in the Pentland Hills a couple of miles away.  It was bright and clear, if cold, and I managed to see a couple of ravens and a single red deer.  
Not a bad way to spend a quiet Friday.


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Right.  Flight mode time.....again.  Back in a few hours, from a cold and damp horrible London
> 
> Close run thing today.  Very nearly just let the flight go and stayed for another week.



But London is _supposed to be_ cold, damp and foggy, so you can go about in trenchcoats, looking all sporting! You're probably wearing a discreetly modern dark blue Burberry one now, you sly and stylish Gorilla. If I ever come into money, I'll buy you a hand-made umbrella, with a polished wood handle, and a gleaming tip. 

~

Back from the dentist, and very warm here; about 65f/18c. But then, tomorrow night...we're supposed to get 3 to 5 inches of snow, the first snow of the winter. And then, back to 70f on Tuesday...


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I didn't have a whole lot to do today, so I did a bit of sketching this morning, then walked up to a reservoir up in the Pentland Hills a couple of miles away.  It was bright and clear, if cold, and I managed to see a couple of ravens and a single red deer.
> Not a bad way to spend a quiet Friday.



My vision is not the best, and when I first read that I thought it said you woke up in a reservoir! Sounds pretty, though. The UK looks so old and crumbly and mossy, compared to here. We'll always be out-mossed by you!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> My vision is not the best, and when I first read that I thought it said you woke up in a reservoir! Sounds pretty, though. The UK looks so old and crumbly and mossy, compared to here. We'll always be out-mossed by you!



I wouldn't fancy waking up in a reservoir at this time of year; it wasn't completely frozen over but there was ice around the edges.  Apparently there is an otter or two in there, but I didn't see them today.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys...
> I'm feelin a little down right now. I had to get on to a beginner band kid for throwing rocks outside and he called me fat and ugly.


You aint fat and you aint ugly so..there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello Furries!


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I wouldn't fancy waking up in a reservoir at this time of year; it wasn't completely frozen over but there was ice around the edges.  Apparently there is an otter or two in there, but I didn't see them today.



Ooooh, here is where you need an insulated otter suit, maybe neoprene, and you'll be fine. Better than a fursuit, and you'll able to join your family, any time of year!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, here is where you need an insulated otter suit, maybe neoprene, and you'll be fine. Better than a fursuit, and you'll able to join your family, any time of year!


Hiya Simo!


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Simo!



Hey there, back from the dentist and pondering a nap...but have decided not quite yet!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, here is where you need an insulated otter suit, maybe neoprene, and you'll be fine. Better than a fursuit, and you'll able to join your family, any time of year!



Could get interesting reactions from the guys who flyfish from the banks in the summer! 
In a similar vein, I was reading about the sad plight of this mermaid who isn't allowed to use her local pool.  Now, maybe I'm odd, but if I popped down to do a few lengths and met a mermaid it would make my day...
Council swimming pool ban is 'putting us mermaids at risk'


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Could get interesting reactions from the guys who flyfish from the banks in the summer!
> In a similar vein, I was reading about the sad plight of this mermaid who isn't allowed to use her local pool.  Now, maybe I'm odd, but if I popped down to do a few lengths and met a mermaid it would make my day...
> Council swimming pool ban is 'putting us mermaids at risk'



Some people just have no sense of cheer! If we had a local pool, I'd love to see an otter or two, there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Some people just have no sense of cheer! If we had a local pool, I'd love to see an otter or two, there!


Truth!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello everyone!  Got a lunch break, so of course i have to come peep on here!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Hello everyone!  Got a lunch break, so of course i have to come peep on here!


This place is like crack! Everyone seems to be sneaking off to get a hit of their FAF!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

My job is just too involved for me to get distracted by Furries. I would never get anything done.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Oooh! The big 1500th page is getting closer and closer!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, i need to eat. Later Furs!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oooh! The big 1500th page is getting closer and closer!


 A watched pot never boils. ~,~


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My job is just too involved for me to get distracted by Furries. I would never get anything done.


 I ‘try’ not to look until i’m sitting down for lunch.  Occasionally, there have been some conversations going on that I don’t want to stop following and find myself checking at any point that i need to walk from one location to another.  I always wonder if i should avoid this kinds stuff here just because of the looks i’d get. O well, i’ve watched a NSFW artist draw during my lunch breaks too (of course i hid in the corner of the room).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Time to settle in and watch Aliens and eat some French Toast.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time to settle in and watch Aliens and eat some French Toast.


I like ALL of those words.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I like ALL of those words.


Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Not many people watch movies with aliens busting out of chest and eat too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi P Dragon.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi P Dragon.


Afternoon!
I was just starting to say: French toast, aliens, quarter after two in the afternoon....you are a strange creature


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

"Did IQs just drop sharply while I was away?" Lt. Ellen Ripley


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Afternoon!
> I was just starting to say: French toast, aliens, quarter after two in the afternoon....you are a strange creature


Lazy as fuck I am. Didnt get up until 1130am. Kids are out of school. Bhutrflai is at work. What can I say.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lazy as fuck I am. Didnt get up until 1130am. Kids are out of school. Bhutrflai is at work. What can I say.


I think that says it just fine.
I didn't realize school was out today. That explains the lack of traffic. Derp.
Edit: Forsyth is out too. That explains it. I'm dum.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Adulthood is so.....exhausting!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Ever watch a movie that you've seen a thousand times, and as the two actors are about to go into the crashed ship, you say "I wouldn't go in there if I were you."?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Adulthood is so.....exhausting!


Life in general can be. This is one of those rare weeks that was completely draining. TGIF.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I like ALL of those words.


Hello Lion!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Lion!


Hello wolf soldier.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Hello wolf soldier.


Howl are you!?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello Massan Otter!*waves from across the pond*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not many people watch movies with aliens busting out of chest and eat too.



My wife would.  Predator is considered a romantic movie in our household.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> My wife would.  Predator is considered a romantic movie in our household.


Yes! Predator is a romantic comedy like no other.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> But London is _supposed to be_ cold, damp and foggy, so you can go about in trenchcoats, looking all sporting! You're probably wearing a discreetly modern dark blue Burberry one now, you sly and stylish Gorilla. If I ever come into money, I'll buy you a hand-made umbrella, with a polished wood handle, and a gleaming tip.
> 
> ~
> 
> Back from the dentist, and very warm here; about 65f/18c. But then, tomorrow night...we're supposed to get 3 to 5 inches of snow, the first snow of the winter. And then, back to 70f on Tuesday...


Pressies???  

*buys Simo lottery ticket*

Hope the dentist was kind to you today


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl are you!?


Good, good. Just finishing up the last “real” hour of work for today. Lol, pretty well by myself so the PHONE is OUT folks.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, here is where you need an insulated otter suit, maybe neoprene, and you'll be fine. Better than a fursuit, and you'll able to join your family, any time of year!


There are Otter Drysuits.  I see divers in them all the time


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Pressies???
> 
> *buys Simo lottery ticket*
> 
> Hope the dentist was kind to you today



Yeah, was not bad, a crown, so not really all that horrible drilling!

And geez, I could use a major lottery win. If your ticket wins, I'll even buy you your own patch of jungle in Borneo, and you can hang with the Orangutans : P


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Could get interesting reactions from the guys who flyfish from the banks in the summer!
> In a similar vein, I was reading about the sad plight of this mermaid who isn't allowed to use her local pool.  Now, maybe I'm odd, but if I popped down to do a few lengths and met a mermaid it would make my day...
> Council swimming pool ban is 'putting us mermaids at risk'


I could come along in dive kit with a camera.  We could tell everyone it was a photoshoot for advertising on bus stops in Devon, where they’d never go so wouldn’t find out.  With my ever so slight Wessex accent everyone would believe us and you could frolic in the water in an otter suit to your heart’s content.  And Id get a dive out of it so we’d both be happy!

There is ALWAYS a solution


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Adulthood is so.....exhausting!


Innit tho.

(Sorry, getting back into Londonese)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Innit tho.
> 
> (Sorry, getting back into Londonese)


Reminds me of The Graham Norton show.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, was not bad, a crown, so not really all that horrible drilling!
> 
> And geez, I could use a major lottery win. If your ticket wins, I'll even buy you your own patch of jungle in Borneo, and you can hang with the Orangutans : P


DREAM JOB!!!  YES!!!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I could come along in dive kit with a camera.  We could tell everyone it was a photoshoot for advertising on bus stops in Devon, where they’d never go so wouldn’t find out.  With my ever so slight Wessex accent everyone would believe us and you could frolic in the water in an otter suit to your heart’s content.  And Id get a dive out of it so we’d both be happy!
> 
> There is ALWAYS a solution



Ha!  I muse about something on a whim, and you and a certain skunk are determined to see me go through with it.  And then slowly, the idea seems less and less crazy.  
I swear this place is a bad influence!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Reminds me of The Graham Norton show.


Didn’t realise you guys get Graham over there.  I used to know him, sort of, (as in we’d chat and stuff, but never to the point of going for dinner or whatever).  He just did stand up back then.  Really great how well he’s done for himself, even though he now moves in much higher circles than me so we never see each other.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Didn’t realise you guys get Graham over there.  I used to know him, sort of, (as in we’d chat and stuff, but never to the point of going for dinner or whatever).  He just did stand up back then.  Really great how well he’s done for himself, even though he now moves in much higher circles than me so we never see each other.


YouTube is the best!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Be back in a few.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ha!  I muse about something on a whim, and you and a certain skunk are determined to see me go through with it.  And then slowly, the idea seems less and less crazy.
> I swear this place is a bad influence!


I take that as a yes then!!!

*backs dive bag and heads for Kings Cross*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey Mudman.


----------



## LugiaP (Feb 16, 2018)

Are there any German-speaking people here? I am grotty in English, but would be interested in an exchange. For example, I am creating a story. Who could be interested?


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

LugiaP said:


> Are there any German-speaking people here? I am grotty in English, but would be interested in an exchange. For example, I am creating a story. Who could be interested?



@Nimilex is a very nice German fur on this site!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> @Nimilex is a very nice German fur on this site!


Yep!


----------



## Astus (Feb 16, 2018)

*flops on people*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Well gotta run. Got a thousand things I need to do before I gotta go see a master plumber about how I messed up a drain line. Shits never happened before. Makes me sad. Anyways , see you Furries later. Have a great day, evening, night, wherever you may be! Later!*drops mike and walks off stage*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *flops on people*



Good evening.  Temporary truce?  I'm not sure I have the energy for world domination tonight...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Good evening.  Temporary truce?  I'm not sure I have the energy for world domination tonight...


Always time for world domination! Furries will reign supreme!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well gotta run. Got a thousand things I need to do before I gotta go see a master plumber about how I messed up a drain line. Shits never happened before. Makes me sad. Anyways , see you Furries later. Have a great day, evening, night, wherever you may be! Later!*drops mike and walks off stage*


“Ladies and gentlefurs, Okami has left the building”

Hope you get it sorted buddy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *flops on people*


Who left this rug here? Oh! Hi Astus!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> “Ladies and gentlefurs, Okami has left the building”
> 
> Hope you get it sorted buddy.


Me too. But it'll be alright. Every little thing's gonna be alright. Bob Marley.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

FAF : Crack Of The Internet!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok. Im leaving now. Peace!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> FAF : Crack Of The Internet!


I heard that if you say Crack three times @BahgDaddy appears and goes into a yiffing frenzy.

Shall we try it?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

Crack!


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

Crack!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Crack!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm free, threeday weekend!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Crack!

(Did an extra one just in case)


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

*looks left and then right, walks carefully into the room*


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I heard that if you say Crack three times @BahgDaddy appears and goes into a yiffing frenzy.
> 
> Shall we try it?



Huh...he's probably too far into one now, on Discord, I bet, to even type!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I'm free, threeday weekend!


Yay!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

*looks at Discord*

Wow, you're not wrong.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

If anyone wants to show up over there with a packet of tissues, this would be a good moment.  Or perhaps a mop!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If anyone wants to show up over there with a packet of tissues, this would be a good moment.  Or perhaps a mop!



With how they go...gonna need a hose to wash it down with.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yay!!



Heading to abq right now for a couple of nights, local bowling furmeet tomorrow evening.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> With how they go...gonna need a hose to wash it down with.


One of those fire hoses they have on tugboats?

Damn, he’s having fun.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> One of those fire hoses they have on tugboats?
> 
> Damn, he’s having fun.



Lol, probably.  No discord on the phone or I would look also...still might join in one day lok


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heading to abq right now for a couple of nights, local bowling furmeet tomorrow evening.


Oh yeah.  That sounds like a great way to spend a holiday weekend.  Do you know this crowd already?  Or is it a first time job?  Sorry if you’ve answered that already BTW.  I haven’t quite been fully with it the past few days.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh yeah.  That sounds like a great way to spend a holiday weekend.  Do you know this crowd already?  Or is it a first time job?  Sorry if you’ve answered that already BTW.  I haven’t quite been fully with it the past few days.



No worries, I know one irl.  The rest I've talked to in the state telegram group.  There are a couple that I talk to privately but the first time meeting all of them.  Plus one I really want to meet...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> No worries, I know one irl.  The rest I've talked to in the state telegram group.  There are a couple that I talk to privately but the first time meeting all of them.  Plus one I really want to meet...


Oooooh, that last part’s interesting.  Best of luck there.

Of course that means good luck with getting a high bowling score 

(Good luck with the other thing too )


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Plus one I really want to meet...


Spicy.  Let us know how it goes. <3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey, yo daddy's here, someone call?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hey, yo daddy's here, someone call?


Hey there.  Summoning spells aren’t what they used to be   Hows it going?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oooooh, that last part’s interesting.  Best of luck there.
> 
> Of course that means good luck with getting a high bowling score



Yeah well, the week we have been talking has been much more enjoyable (and yiff free) than the couple of months I've been talking with the Jackal...so...thanks.

And can't get a high score while bowling, all my stuff is in storage.  I really wanted to wear my Dragon bowling shoes again too.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hey, yo daddy's here, someone call?



I see it mostly worked lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Yeah well, the week we have been talking has been much more enjoyable (and yiff free) than the couple of months I've been talking with the Jackal...so...thanks.
> 
> And can't get a high score while bowling, all my stuff is in storage.  I really wanted to wear my Dragon bowling shoes again too.


I so want to hug you right now


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Spicy.  Let us know how it goes. <3



1 - I don't kiss and tell...
2 - We're friends...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I so want to hug you right now



*hugs*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *hugs*


*rubs back*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

*walks in in ZOMO's equient eith ZOMO squad* someone told about crack there...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *rubs back*



Sorry mate, almost to the pass into abq.  Lots of high speed traffic through a mountain with idiots behind the wheel.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Sorry mate, almost to the pass into abq.  Lots of high speed traffic through a mountain with idiots behind the wheel.


OK.  Then please drive safely.  Speak later.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

Heyoooo


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

*looks throught the room* wherr is this crack?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OK.  Then please drive safely.  Speak later.



Through, now have to deal with city traffic lol.



aloveablebunny said:


> Heyoooo



*boops* heya Bunny.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Through, now have to deal with city traffic lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *boops* heya Bunny.


Hey! How are you?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Through, now have to deal with city traffic lol.


*sits in passenger seat ooking*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hey! How are you?


Good, just made it safely to my hotel for the weekend


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good, just made it safely to my hotel for the weekend


Free upgrade time hopefully


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

*pads over to nest dragging blanket behind*

*yawns*

Time for this ape to get his beauty sleep.  Good night everyone.

*rolls over, starts to dream about looking after orangutans all day....while diving in a loch....in bowling clothes*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

How much yiff would a fox yiff if a yiff could yiff fox?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How much yiff would a fox yiff if a yiff could yiff fox?


Emmm... Yiffty?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emmm... Yiffty?



Very good!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Very good!


What I have won?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

So um
forums.furaffinity.net: I was threatened by a student with terrorist charges.
This happened today. I'm kinda shaken up about it


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So um
> forums.furaffinity.net: I was threatened by a student with terrorist charges.
> This happened today. I'm kinda shaken up about it


Stuff like this can be really scary. People nowadays are not mentally stable and you never know when someone ACTUALLY means the threats they are throwing around. I’m sorry that you had to go through that.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So um
> forums.furaffinity.net: I was threatened by a student with terrorist charges.
> This happened today. I'm kinda shaken up about it


*hugs* sorry to hear friend


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

Wow...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> What I have won?



Uhh, here have a stuffed fox plushie!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uhh, here have a stuffed fox plushie!


Emmm sounds good


----------



## Rystren (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uhh, here have a stuffed fox plushie!


*carries away plushie*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good, just made it safely to my hotel for the weekend


Ooh, where are you traveling to?


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lazy as fuck I am. Didnt get up until 1130am. Kids are out of school. Bhutrflai is at work. What can I say.


Bhutrflai is always at work.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Bhutrflai is always at work.


Take a vacation!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Take a vacation!


Would LOVE to, but w/ 1 kid about to graduate, we have to save our pennies for other things. But we do have some fun Stay-cation stuff happening in April for spring break. And we have our yearly camping trip in June. Just gotta hold on a bit longer!

How are you tonight, Bunny?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Would LOVE to, but w/ 1 kid about to graduate, we have to save our pennies for other things. But we do have some fun Stay-cation stuff happening in April for spring break. And we have our yearly camping trip in June. Just gotta hold on a bit longer!



Oof! Yeah I hear ya. I just took a short "vacation" to meet Saylor. Never long enough!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

*Is lurking*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Is lurking*


New avatar!! I like it.
*pounces*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> New avatar!! I like it.
> *pounces*


Thanks 
*meows at lion*


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 16, 2018)

*lurks*


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Ooh, where are you traveling to?



Abq, furmeet tomorrow


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Abq, furmeet tomorrow


Awesome, I hope you have fun!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Awesome, I hope you have fun!!


How was your trip?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

I've decided i'm genderfluid :/


So how was everyones day/week?


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

Yay!! My Okami just got home!! 

He'll be right with us after these commercial messages...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

VapingFox said:


> *lurks*



High Fox


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> How was your trip?


It was great!! Saylor and I had a lot of fun ♡



https://imgur.com/NSW0Fuh


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> High Fox


High Wolf


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Would LOVE to, but w/ 1 kid about to graduate, we have to save our pennies for other things. But we do have some fun Stay-cation stuff happening in April for spring break. And we have our yearly camping trip in June. Just gotta hold on a bit longer!
> 
> How are you tonight, Bunny?



Lol that last bit was a ninja edit and I didn't see it until now! I'm good, happy it's the weekend!! How are you?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Awesome, I hope you have fun!!



I am and plan to tomorrow also.  Btw, you and Saylor look cute together.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> I am and plan to tomorrow also.  Btw, you and Saylor look cute together.


Thank you!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've decided i'm genderfluid :/
> 
> 
> So how was everyones day/week?


You are the only one who can decide that. 

Mine was very busy. My lower back is not happy about it.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> You are the only one who can decide that.
> 
> Mine was very busy. My lower back is not happy about it.


Oof, I was instulted in a group project multiple times, making all ten other members of my group very uncomfortable, because I said "I'm not really religious anymore." To someone.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

VapingFox said:


> High Wolf



Sometimes


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It was great!! Saylor and I had a lot of fun ♡
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/NSW0Fuh


Y'all make a very cute couple!! 



aloveablebunny said:


> Lol that last bit was a ninja edit and I didn't see it until now! I'm good, happy it's the weekend!! How are you?


Same! So happy that I am off this wkend! Was supposed to work tmrw morn, but my client shifted to next Sat. And after the week I had, I am not complaining at all. (And my ninja skills are always on point! )


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oof, I was instulted in a group project multiple times, making all ten other members of my group very uncomfortable, because I said "I'm not really religious anymore." To someone.



Yeah, our society tends to associate lack of religion with immorality. Silly, really.


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sometimes


LOL, Fox wishes he was though


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, our society tends to associate lack of religion with immorality. Silly, really.


It sucks because all we're trying to do is finish the project, and do the play.

Like, fucks sakes, Could we not start a flame war in a google document please? After the group leader telling her to mind her buisness, she started deleting our text, and we had to kick her, but someone keeps adding her just so she can be spiteful.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oof, I was instulted in a group project multiple times, making all ten other members of my group very uncomfortable, because I said "I'm not really religious anymore." To someone.


I am not religious at all. But I still have faith. Just my own version. That's another thing only you can decide. Only you know what you believe.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I am not religious at all. But I still have faith. Just my own version. That's another thing only you can decide. Only you know what you believe.


I have faith that people will get what they deserve in the long run.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have faith that people will get what they deserve in the long run.


Absolutely!!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Absolutely!!


Those who work hard and mind their own buisness will end up in a good place, those who spite others and depend on other's test awnsers will end up where they belong. I also have faith that i'll graduate college, go through either college or trade school, and get married and start a family of my own.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> It sucks because all we're trying to do is finish the project, and do the play.
> 
> Like, fucks sakes, Could we not start a flame war in a google document please? After the group leader telling her to mind her buisness, she started deleting our text, and we had to kick her, but someone keeps adding her just so she can be spiteful.



Ha, sounds like a Discord server!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Those who work hard and mind their own buisness will end up in a good place, those who spite others and depend on other's test awnsers will end up where they belong. I also have faith that i'll graduate college, go through either college or trade school, and get married and start a family of my own.



Very good goals to have! Keep up that attitude and you'll find yourself in a good place eventually. Don't lose sight of them, goals are very important to have, even if you get a lot of hard knocks along the way.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ha, sounds like a Discord server!


You know what it absolutely does XD


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Very good goals to have! Keep up that attitude and you'll find yourself in a good place eventually. Don't lose sight of them, goals are very important to have, even if you get a lot of hard knocks along the way.


I fucking love the people in this fandom I stg


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Y'all make a very cute couple!!
> 
> 
> Same! So happy that I am off this wkend! Was supposed to work tmrw morn, but my client shifted to next Sat. And after the week I had, I am not complaining at all. (And my ninja skills are always on point! )



Aww thank you!! ♡

Sometimes unexpected breaks from work are so very necessary. I hope your lower back feels better!


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Very good goals to have! Keep up that attitude and you'll find yourself in a good place eventually. Don't lose sight of them, goals are very important to have, even if you get a lot of hard knocks along the way.


Very true! Always have something to work towards


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Aww thank you!! ♡
> 
> Sometimes unexpected breaks from work are so very necessary. I hope your lower back feels better!


Thanks! Luckily for me, my sched is pretty well set, so my breaks are very carefully planned, I just push myself way too hard to make sure I'm giving my best to my clients. A fulltime week for me is 16hrs of actual massage time, not bad considering, but it's rough doing 16hrs.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Very good goals to have! Keep up that attitude and you'll find yourself in a good place eventually. Don't lose sight of them, goals are very important to have, even if you get a lot of hard knocks along the way.


Well spoken. I can definitely say having strong goals can help you overcome alot of your personal demons...


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Thanks! Luckily for me, my sched is pretty well set, so my breaks are very carefully planned, I just push myself way too hard to make sure I'm giving my best to my clients. A fulltime week for me is 16hrs of actual massage time, not bad considering, but it's rough doing 16hrs.


I believe it. Are you a massage therapist?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've decided i'm genderfluid :/
> 
> 
> So how was everyones day/week?



Like the avatar and congrats, it is something that only you can decide.

Work sucked, but tonight is going great.

Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Those who work hard and mind their own buisness will end up in a good place, those who spite others and depend on other's test awnsers will end up where they belong. I also have faith that i'll graduate college, go through either college or trade school, and get married and start a family of my own.


That is correct, my dear! You just keep doing you & you will make those dreams happen!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Thanks! Luckily for me, my sched is pretty well set, so my breaks are very carefully planned, I just push myself way too hard to make sure I'm giving my best to my clients. A fulltime week for me is 16hrs of actual massage time, not bad considering, but it's rough doing 16hrs.


The masseuse needs a massage!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

VapingFox said:


> I believe it. Are you a massage therapist?


Yes, almost 14yrs now.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> The masseuse needs a massage!


YYAASSS!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Those who work hard and mind their own buisness will end up in a good place, those who spite others and depend on other's test awnsers will end up where they belong. I also have faith that i'll graduate college, go through either college or trade school, and get married and start a family of my own.


You go girl!!!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Alrighty then... it’s time that this lion found a nice patch of grass to stretch out in.  Good morning, afternoon and good night. <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Awoooooooo!!!!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You go girl!!!





Mudman2001 said:


> Like the avatar and congrats, it is something that only you can decide.
> 
> Work sucked, but tonight is going great.
> 
> Hope you have a good weekend.


Ya'll are all so nice 


TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Alrighty then... it’s time that this lion found a nice patch of grass to stretch out in.  Good morning, afternoon and good night. <3


*Meows goodbye at lion*


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Yes, almost 14yrs now.


Nice!
I'm the same regarding the fact that I push myself to the max to satisfy the needs of my customers. I've been an auto mechanic for 10 years (kinda odd for a furry I know). I always do my best to provide top quality repairs for every customer that comes to the shop but sometimes it hurts me lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Awoooooooo!!!!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoooooooo!!!!


Awo- NYOOOOOOW


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 16, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Alrighty then... it’s time that this lion found a nice patch of grass to stretch out in.  Good morning, afternoon and good night. <3


Night!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Awo- NYOOOOOOW


Isnt there supposed to be a bzzzzz in there somewhere?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Alrighty then... it’s time that this lion found a nice patch of grass to stretch out in.  Good morning, afternoon and good night. <3


Night Lion!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Isnt there supposed to be a bzzzzz in there somewhere?


TZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I fucking love the people in this fandom I stg


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

VapingFox said:


> Nice!
> I'm the same regarding the fact that I push myself to the max to satisfy the needs of my customers. I've been an auto mechanic for 10 years (kinda odd for a furry I know). I always do my best to provide top quality repairs for every customer that comes to the shop but sometimes it hurts me lol


I've been my own boss for 12 yrs, this month. Very proud of that! And I have some really great clients, who trust me to help them get better. I don't take that lightly. 

Same with you working on a car. Those people trust you to fix their car to get them safely from point A to point B.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I've been my own boss for 12 yrs, this month. Very proud of that! And I have some really great clients, who trust me to help them get better. I don't take that lightly.
> 
> Same with you working on a car. Those people trust you to fix their car to get them safely from point A to point B.


My Baby Is Bad Ass!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

VapingFox said:


> Nice!
> I'm the same regarding the fact that I push myself to the max to satisfy the needs of my customers. I've been an auto mechanic for 10 years (kinda odd for a furry I know). I always do my best to provide top quality repairs for every customer that comes to the shop but sometimes it hurts me lol



Not really, we have lots of mechanically inclined furries here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

But it def takes a toll after all these years. But I don't take care of myself to try to alleviate it either, so it's my own fault.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not really, we have lots of mechanically inclined furries here.


Id rather fix my own car where possible.


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not really, we have lots of mechanically inclined furries here.


I'm starting to see that, which is totally awesome lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Id rather fix my own car where possible.


And I am so grateful that you can!

(Hurry up!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> But it def takes a toll after all these years. But I don't take care of myself to try to alleviate it either, so it's my own fault.


It's not that we are lazy. We're just so layed back it hurts!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My Baby Is Bad Ass!


Aww, you're so sweet!! Thank you, my love!!


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I've been my own boss for 12 yrs, this month. Very proud of that! And I have some really great clients, who trust me to help them get better. I don't take that lightly.
> 
> Same with you working on a car. Those people trust you to fix their car to get them safely from point A to point B.


Exactly!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Aww, you're so sweet!! Thank you, my love!!


Always, My Love!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> And I am so grateful that you can!
> 
> (Hurry up!!)


Im hurrying


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Id rather fix my own car where possible.



I can do minor repairs on my engine, but usually it's too hard for me... oops, here we go again...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey Mud!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I can do minor repairs on my engine, but usually it's too hard for me... oops, here we go again...


Stop! Lol!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I can do minor repairs on my engine, but usually it's too hard for me... oops, here we go again...


No! Not again!! Take that shite to a profile msg or something. But not here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I can do minor repairs on my engine, but usually it's too hard for me... oops, here we go again...


Only You Can Prevent Forest Fires!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

There we go again, sharing the last few brain cells.

I hope we don't ever stop reading each other's minds!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Only You Can Prevent Forest Fires!



It's getting hot in here again... *fans self*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> There we go again, sharing the last few brain cells.
> 
> I hope we don't ever stop reading each other's minds!!


Hey Baby! What is a three humped camel?!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya'll are all so nice
> 
> *Meows goodbye at lion*



Been there done that, didn't have much support when I questioed mine


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Baby! What is a three humped camel?!


What I'm not!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Been there done that, didn't have much support when I questioed mine



I've already questioned mine and confirmed - my gender is Apache Attack Helicopter


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Baby! What is a three humped camel?!



*erases response several times*


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *erases response several times*


I am a big fan of Flash. Can't help it. He might be my spirit animal.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I am a big fan of Flash. Can't help it. He might be my spirit animal.


She really likes sloths.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She really likes slothes.


(I love you but you need a dictionary.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> (I love you but you need a dictionary.)


I got one, grammer Nazi!! Its called google!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I got one, grammer Nazi!! Its called google!


Then use it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Then use it.


Too time consuming. Im usually close enough to be readable.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Too time consuming. Im usually close enough to be readable.


I think a sloth might be your spirit animal too. We some lazy asses, for sure!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I think a sloth might be your spirit animal too. We some lazy asses, for sure!!


I Love You!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 16, 2018)

...yiff?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> ...yiff?


Nope! None here!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)

Goodnight Furries!*goes to bed*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 17, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 17, 2018)

On the train until 22:40 tonight, I'm probably gonna enjoy it, but even if I don't, at least I got to travel somewhere new.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 17, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> On the train until 22:40 tonight, I'm probably gonna enjoy it, but even if I don't, at least I got to travel somewhere new.


Have a nice and safe trip o/


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> On the train until 22:40 tonight, I'm probably gonna enjoy it, but even if I don't, at least I got to travel somewhere new.



Going anywhere interesting or pretty?  I think the only train journey I can remember really enjoying in the last few years was going up to Mallaig one summer.  That line goes through some beautiful places.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Baby! What is a three humped camel?!



There's a road sign in my old neighbourhood that says "Humped Zebra Crossing".  I can't be the only person for whom this conjures up strange mental images!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> There's a road sign in my old neighbourhood that says "Humped Zebra Crossing".  I can't be the only person for whom this conjures up strange mental images!



MAYBE THE ZEBRA WAS ON FAF TOO MUCH


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Going anywhere interesting or pretty?  I think the only train journey I can remember really enjoying in the last few years was going up to Mallaig one summer.  That line goes through some beautiful places.



Started at Cheltnham, stopped at Bromsgrove for 20 mins before going up to Crewe, then up the Settle & Carlise before coming back again.

Hang on, I got a picture of the two Class 37's on the front, let me figure out how to post it from my phone.

Edit - Facebook has somehow got even shitter, I'll have to share them when I get the stuff off my camera.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 17, 2018)

Here's something you don't read in the news everyday: "Airline flight makes emergency landing after passenger's farting sparks fight".

I guess you could say the flight was a real _gas.
_
I'm sure many caught_ wind_ of the news.

I bet everyone was_ blown_ away.

I'll see myself out...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

I'd feel strangely proud if I'd grounded a plane using my bum.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 17, 2018)

Good night, furry people!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Came on here to catch up, and I really can’t tell you all enough how much I love you guys after reading these posts.  There’s depth, affection, maturity, and real beauty in this group amongst the silliness and humour. I feel truly honoured to be amongst you.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 17, 2018)

I actually never went to sleep @-@ I need a new prescription.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 17, 2018)

Passing Leyland, famous for a nuclear waste disposal site, and one of those nuclear flask trains just hoofed it past.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Passing Leyland, famous for a nuclear waste disposal site, and one of those nuclear flask trains just hoofed it past.


That’ll save on your electricity bill.  You’ll be able to heat your own home now


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Good morning everyfur!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning everyfur!


*bounces up to say hello*

Good morning!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *bounces up to say hello*
> 
> Good morning!


*pats monkey on his head* Hiyah!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

I am supposed to be getting ready for work. But I woke with a headache and bellyache. Guess maybe I shouldn't have eaten all that chocolate before bed.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *pats monkey on his head* Hiyah!!!


*responds with happy monkey laugh*

Working today too?  No rest for you two is there?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *responds with happy monkey laugh*
> 
> Working today too?  No rest for you two is there?


She's off today. I got a lot of pipe to tear out and replace. Can't believe I fucked it up so bad, but shit happens.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, time to put this down and get my adult on. Bye Furries! Have a great day!!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, time to put this down and get my adult on. Bye Furries! Have a great day!!


Hello & goodbye I suppose.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She's off today. I got a lot of pipe to tear out and replace. Can't believe I fucked it up so bad, but shit happens.


You will sort it though, and then you can walk away happy.  Don’t beat yourself up about it.  People understand that we all make mistakes, and as long as we fix them it’s all good.

Now, would a belly rub set you up for the day?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Looks like I’ve missed him.

*gives lion belly rub instead*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Hello & goodbye I suppose.


Im trying to get ready. But FAF keeps dragging me back in.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im trying to get ready. But FAF keeps dragging me back in.


Crack!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You will sort it though, and then you can walk away happy.  Don’t beat yourself up about it.  People understand that we all make mistakes, and as long as we fix them it’s all good.
> 
> Now, would a belly rub set you up for the day?


No belly rub, thanks. That would just put me back to sleep. Besides, the only belly rub I need is from bhutrflai, but she's sleeping.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Crack!


 Ok. I am gone now. See you Furries later! Bye!*waves, drops the mic, and exits stage left*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No belly rub, thanks. That would just put me back to sleep. Besides, the only belly rub I need is from bhutrflai, but she's sleeping.


Awwww.  Cute.

Right you, get off your phone and go get those pipes fixed!!  Stop letting some stupid furries distract you


----------



## Rystren (Feb 17, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*boops*
Oh hey


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Looks like I’ve missed him.
> 
> *gives lion belly rub instead*


*rolls around on back and then nips at the gorilla*


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, off to my weekly therapy appointment, and coffee and a cigar, beforehand. Me and my therapist generally laugh a lot, which is a good thing. I think I have to be among the more amusing sorts he's run across...

see ya folks later...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

See you later.  Be sure to update him on the latest developments in the skunk/fox struggle for world domination now!  
I think I'm off to take my dog to the woods while the sun is shining.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

Ehhhhh... Today I had sad contact with reality, on Discord... Just a Modern Poland's situation, nothing important...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *rolls around on back and then nips at the gorilla*


*hugs lion and laughs*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehhhhh... Today I had sad contact with reality, on Discord... Just a Modern Poland's situation, nothing important...


Nobody having a go I hope.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *boops*
> Oh hey


Hi!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Nobody having a go I hope.


I mean, it has started with PL-01, the americans started to say that one AGM-114K and this thing goes bye, well they are right, our politicians are to greedy to build it so anyway, and well I just remembered again that any war soon and we will be removed from the map again


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I mean, it has started with PL-01, the americans started to say that one AGM-114K and this thing goes bye, well they are right, our politicians are to greedy to build it so anyway, and well I just remembered again that any war soon and we will be removed from the map again


Don’t lose sleep over it.  If war breaks out over Poland we’re all removed from the map.  That’s exactly why it won’t happen.  All sides have too much to lose.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You will sort it though, and then you can walk away happy.  Don’t beat yourself up about it.  People understand that we all make mistakes, and as long as we fix them it’s all good.


He's like me & takes a lot of pride in his work. So having to go back & replace what he's already done is just really frustrating. But he will get thru it, and come out better for it. There's always something to be learned from our mistakes. 



backpawscratcher said:


> Now, would a belly rub set you up for the day?


Um. Just no. Please. I know he's so damn cute & floofy, but please resist the urge to give belly rubs to Okami. I just had my claws done & don't want to mess them up.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Don’t lose sleep over it.  If war breaks out over Poland we’re all removed from the map.  That’s exactly why it won’t happen.  All sides have too much to lose.


Well, as I see, a lot of americans want USA to leave the NATO, beacuse no one in this alliance really puts effort into it, without alliance we are messed up


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 17, 2018)

That's the actual Settle & Carlisle done, now to explore Carlisle for a bit and head home.

Got some great pictures of the moors and stuff, lots of wildlife out. I'll share the photos when I get back.

Oh, and snow, cool, cool snow.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> He's like me & takes a lot of pride in his work. So having to go back & replace what he's already done is just really frustrating. But he will get thru it, and come out better for it. There's always something to be learned from our mistakes.


Yes.  It’s all experience, and we never stop learning.  I mess up all the time, but it’s never the same reason twice.  



> Um. Just no. Please. I know he's so damn cute & flood, but please resist the urge to give belly rubs to Okami. I just had my claws done & don't want to mess them up.


Oops.  Sorry.  Case in point - no belly rubs for Okami.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

Have been a sad puppy and ottered-up our new old car.  Note also the small dog reflected in the chrome below, who came out to help.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well, as I see, a lot of americans want USA to leave the NATO, beacuse no one in this alliance really puts effort into it, without alliance we are messed up


Lots of countries do put effort into it though, the U.K. and France in particular.  If the worst happened and the USA left there would still be nearly 1,000 nuclear warheads protecting Poland.  

Don’t sweat.  You’re lucky that you’ve grown up in a time up to now when the threat wasn’t really there.  For anyone my age or above this is just a return to what we grew up with.  Hopefully a temporary one.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

I’m practically about to enter a “Faraday Cage” so i wont be able to message for a while. Peace be with you all.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Have been a sad puppy and ottered-up our new old car.  Note also the small dog reflected in the chrome below, who came out to help.


LIKE!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Lots of countries do put effort into it though, the U.K. and France in particular.  If the worst happened and the USA left there would still be nearly 1,000 nuclear warheads protecting Poland.
> 
> Don’t sweat.  You’re lucky that you’ve grown up in a time up to now when the threat wasn’t really there.  For anyone my age or above this is just a return to what we grew up with.  Hopefully a temporary one.


Hmmm... maybe you are right, but I wish that Poland would like to also put effort, had at least one nuclear warhead, beacuse the best protection from the warheads are... warheads...., poles should defend Poland not other nations


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Have been a sad puppy and ottered-up our new old car.  Note also the small dog reflected in the chrome below, who came out to help.


nice


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hmmm... maybe you are right, but I wish that Poland would like to also put effort, had at least one nuclear warhead, beacuse the best protection from the warheads are... warheads...., poles should defend Poland not other nations


You don’t want them.  They’re one hell of a responsibility.  I sometimes wish we’d do away with ours, although typically that’s a temporary feeling.  They’re just one of those necessary evils unfortunately.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You don’t want them.  They’re one hell of a responsibility.  I sometimes wish we’d do away with ours, although typically that’s a temporary feeling.  They’re just one of those necessary evils unfortunately.


Well, no power will resign from it, and without warheads we would still be in danger, so yeah...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

And FAF became silent....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

*notices @Godsend_ * he is here <.<


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yes.  It’s all experience, and we never stop learning.  I mess up all the time, but it’s never the same reason twice.
> 
> 
> Oops.  Sorry.  Case in point - no belly rubs for Okami.



For some reason people thought giving me a belly rub that one day might have been a tad dirty... *shrugs thoughtfully*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> For some reason people thought giving me a belly rub that one day might have been a tad dirty... *shrugs thoughtfully*


I think it depends on the intent/reaction. xD

Oh well, i finally escaped the “faraday cage”.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> For some reason people thought giving me a belly rub that one day might have been a tad dirty... *shrugs thoughtfully*


People will just don't understand that some persons have bigger needs...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

Right, I do believe it's time I stopped lurking around corners of the internet and sorted out some dinner.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> For some reason people thought giving me a belly rub that one day might have been a tad dirty... *shrugs thoughtfully*


That's because we know where you've been


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 17, 2018)

I just looked over to see my baby brother's first steps
I'm shook


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That's because we know where you've been


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just looked over to see my baby brother's first steps
> I'm shook


That's ace....did you video for the rest of the family?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That's ace....did you video for the rest of the family?


I wasn't the only one in the room ^^

Also I don't have a camera ^^


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just looked over to see my baby brother's first steps
> I'm shook


So it begins! He'll be flying down the halls before you know it!!


----------



## Serin (Feb 17, 2018)

*tiptoes around*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> So it begins! He'll be flying down the halls before you know it!!


Also time for all the ornaments and valuables to start moving to higher shelves again


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

When you are lactose and you are trying to figure out what you ate to make you feel so horrible...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> When you are lactose and you are trying to figure out what you ate to make you feel so horrible...



I have to drink lactose free milk a lot due to that.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> When you are lactose and you are trying to figure out what you ate to make you feel so horrible...





BahgDaddy said:


> I have to drink lactose free milk a lot due to that.


Yeah.  I get that too.  Annoyingly I did it to myself by cutting out dairy for a few years.  Messed up my lactose tolerance.  

Can still eat cheese though.  That's a bonus.  Would starve in Spain otherwise.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Can still eat cheese though.  That's a bonus.  Would starve in Spain otherwise.



I had a bandmate who lived in Spain for part of the year.  He was vegetarian in the UK but had long given up even attempting it in Spain.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I had a bandmate who lived in Spain for part of the year.  He was vegetarian in the UK but had long given up even attempting it in Spain.


It depends on which part of Spain as to how hard it is.  I really struggle in Madrid, like to the point where I start eating at Subway or Starbucks.  They eat meat with everything in that city.  Up where we are in Catalunya there's more of an Italian influence in the food, so it's possible to get veggie dishes.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Meanwhile, tonight Attenborough had a program on BBC2 about pizzly bears.  I was completely unaware of them until today.

I think I like pizzly bears.  I'm going to suggest to my partner that he adopts one as a fursona (he won't though.  He barely tolerates my gorillaness )


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

Given what a pizzle is, that could be so open to misinterpretation!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Given what a pizzle is, that could be so open to misinterpretation!


Yeah, I think Canadians named them.  The lingo's a bit different over there


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have to drink lactose free milk a lot due to that.


I’m all about the almond milk


Massan Otter said:


> Given what a pizzle is, that could be so open to misinterpretation!


i had to google this, i’ve never ever heard this term before.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Given what a pizzle is, that could be so open to misinterpretation!



Well it's FAF, so whatever works?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well it's FAF, so whatever works?


Your  new avatar LOOKS SO GOOD. Did you make it?

Edit: i hate my phone’s autocorrect


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Your  new avatar LOOKS SO GOOD. Did you make it?
> 
> Edit: i hate my phone’s autocorrect



No, I don't know whose it is. I'm going to have someone draw my actual fursona sometime, he's a red and black anthro wolf.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, I don't know whose it is. I'm going to have someone draw my actual fursona sometime, he's a red and black anthro wolf.


Oh, i’m weird about using someone else’s stuff unless it was done for me.  My avatar is a picture i took almost 4 years ago.  It will just have to do for now.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, I don't know whose it is. I'm going to have someone draw my actual fursona sometime, he's a red and black anthro wolf.


You should give it a go.  If I can do it you can.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, I don't know whose it is. I'm going to have someone draw my actual fursona sometime, he's a red and black anthro wolf.


I'd offer to do so but I found my Wacom pro 2 pen.


In two pieces.

I've been trying to upload a photo but yeah that's a heart break..


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Oh, i’m weird about using someone else’s stuff unless it was done for me.  My avatar is a picture i took almost 4 years ago.  It will just have to do for now.



I only do it if it's public domain.



backpawscratcher said:


> You should give it a go.  If I can do it you can.



Been thinking about it. Being around so many artists makes me want to draw.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Been thinking about it. Being around so many artists makes me want to draw.


Do it! its fun. Its how I came up with my sona


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

I cannot even draw a proportionate stick figure, so that’s not even remotely an option for me.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

You might surprise yourselves.  This was the original line drawing that gradually became my avatar.  I know the final product is nowhere near at the level of the stuff the proper artists around here can do, but I'm pretty happy with it considering.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 17, 2018)

I just watched 2 hours of videos involving existential topics and the biological roots of current societal patterns.
I feel like those videos have also deconstructed my brain, and now I need to put it back together with mindless memes and music.


backpawscratcher said:


> You might surprise yourselves.  This was the original line drawing that gradually became my avatar.  I know the final product is nowhere near at the level of the stuff the proper artists around here can do, but I'm pretty happy with it considering.
> View attachment 27883


Beautiful, we should make it a sculpture. Nothing more perfect could be projected onto a marble canvas.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I just watched 2 hours of videos involving existential topics and the biological roots of current societal patterns.
> I feel like those videos have also deconstructed my brain, and now I need to put it back together with mindless memes and music.
> 
> Beautiful, we should make it a sculpture. Nothing more perfect could be projected onto a marble canvas.


Hahaha.  Michelangelo eat your heart out right?  

Nah, I just thought it would be good to post the original 2 minute drawing.  It's all about getting the initial idea down IMO.  After that you work on it and it hopefully turns into something better.  Same approach I do with writing.  Results are patchy, but if you have fun and are happy with the results where's the harm?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

*scratches some furniture*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hahaha.  Michelangelo eat your heart out right?
> 
> Nah, I just thought it would be good to post the original 2 minute drawing.  It's all about getting the initial idea down IMO.  After that you work on it and it hopefully turns into something better.  Same approach I do with writing.  Results are patchy, but if you have fun and are happy with the results where's the harm?


You know, you’re an exceptionally positive gorilla. Most of the time, i try to be positive but a lot of the time i fake it to make others feel better.  Thanks for beings a source of good vibes for FAF. <3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *scratches some furniture*



Bad kitty!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Bad kitty!


*still scratches*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> You know, you’re an exceptionally positive gorilla. Most of the time, i try to be positive but a lot of the time i fake it to make others feel better.  Thanks for beings a source of good vibes for FAF. <3


Awwww thanks.  I just love the whole furry encouragement and bouncy energy vibe.  There are also very good people here that just bring out positivity, wonderful people who care for others and will just embrace you if you let them.  Pretty good feeling all round.  It should be available on health plans.  

*hugs lion as a thank you*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Oooh oooh!!!  Page 1500!!!!

*lets off fireworks*

*runs around beating chest in celebration*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

Well I try to be positive, but I'm mostly shy person and just my character makes itnvery hard


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well I try to be positive, but I'm mostly shy person and just my character makes itnvery hard


But at the same time you're a wonderfully quirky little cat who is teaching us all how to swear in Polish.  Kurwa!!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *hugs lion as a thank you*


*blushes*


backpawscratcher said:


> Oooh oooh!!!  Page 1500!!!!
> 
> *lets off fireworks*
> 
> *runs around beating chest in celebration*


Okami will be sore that he missed it.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have to drink lactose free milk a lot due to that.



Have you tried goat's milk? It tends to be a lot easier to digest, and I find it tastes better. 

~

Also, had a fun little RP with a feisty little French dino-dragon! Woah, they can be a paw-ful, even for a skunk, such as I : )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Awoooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *blushes*
> 
> Okami will be sore that he missed it.


Im always here!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oooh oooh!!!  Page 1500!!!!
> 
> *lets off fireworks*
> 
> *runs around beating chest in celebration*



Ooh, I got distracted from page 1500 happening.  Got drawn into some of the dreaded furry drama - I've got to stop doing that!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ooh, I got distracted from page 1500 happening.  Got drawn into some of the dreaded furry drama - I've got to stop doing that!


Just in time!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoooooooooooooooo!!!!!


Awwwoooooooooooo-ook!!!

1500!!!  1500!!! 

*waves arms around hooting loudly*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

Ehh fuck it, forbidden fruit tastes the best
*gives a belly rub to Okami*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

*passes out shots of Tequila* Drink up!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehh fuck it, forbidden fruit tastes the best
> *gives a belly rub to Okami*


Bhutrflai is the only one to rub meh belly!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *passes out shots of Tequila* Drink up!!


I'm definitely up for that.  Salt and lemon?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bhutrflai is the only one to rub meh belly!


That's why I have did it  *Runs away*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *passes out shots of Tequila* Drink up!!


*eeep* 
Haven’t you heard the song concerning tequila and clothes?  I cannot handle my tequila. 
*takes his tequila into hiding*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Cuervo 1500 anyone?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I'm definitely up for that.  Salt and lemon?


Of course!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cuervo 1500 anyone?


Por favor


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

Quickly though, before we get to 1501...

Oh.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

Ehh breaking rules sometimes can be fun...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

*howls loudly*AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehh fuck it, forbidden fruit tastes the best
> *gives a belly rub to Okami*





bhutrflai said:


> Um. Just no. Please. I know he's so damn cute & floofy, but please resist the urge to give belly rubs to Okami. I just had my claws done & don't want to mess them up.


Have you ever been mauled by a big cat?


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *howls loudly*AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Just stop.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Just stop.


No.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Have you ever been mauled by a big cat?


No... And I think that I don't want to...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Just stop.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No.


You two are adorable 

I'm heading to my mossy nest for the night.  Timezone stuff means it's 1:15am here.  Catch you all later critters!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You two are adorable
> 
> I'm heading to my mossy nest for the night.  Timezone stuff means it's 1:15am here.  Catch you all later critters!!


Good night Paws!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

Goodnight.  I'll not be far behind, as the dog has just settled down for the night.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Goodnight.  I'll not be far behind, as the dog has just settled down for the night.



What sort of dog? A terrier of some sort, as I recall. I badly want a dog, but have a tiny place. Maybe a pug?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok it's 2:37 and I'm already dying here do good night


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok it's 2:37 and I'm already dying here do good night


Goodnight BB!


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok it's 2:37 and I'm already dying here do good night



G'night there Mr. Cat! May you dream of many tasty mice...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> G'night there Mr. Cat! May you dream of many tasty mice...


And potatoes .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> G'night there Mr. Cat! May you dream of many tasty mice...


So, Simo, seems no one else is here.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2018)

Looks that way! Maybe I'll nose about the games a bit...or other drama free zones : P


----------



## stimpy (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> seems no one else is here.


I may or may not be here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I may or may not be here


Why is it everytime I think about Australia I picture a big ass can of Fosters!?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why is it everytime I think about Australia I picture a big ass can of Fosters!?


No idea? its funny, I've never had or even seen a can of fosters in real life before.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

stimpy said:


> No idea? its funny, I've never had or even seen a can of fosters in real life before.


It comes in like 22 ounce cans! Big ass fat can. I have never had Aussie beer before.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have never had Aussie beer before.


I've never had an American beer before. If you ever get the chance try a VB its not the best but its true blue Aussie beer


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So, Simo, seems no one else is here.


Oh, I’m still here but I’m in stealth mode. 
*lurks back into the shadows*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I've never had an American beer before. If you ever get the chance try a VB its not the best but its true blue Aussie beer


You aint missing much with American beer, unless its an IPA.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 17, 2018)

lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 17, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I've never had an American beer before. If you ever get the chance try a VB its not the best but its true blue Aussie beer


Or mountain goat, or furfy's or any of the Yak beers.
VB is fine tho


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Who loves breakfast for dinner?*raises paw high*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Or mountain goat, or furfy's or any of the Yak beers.
> VB is fine tho


Hiyah Moth!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Moth!


Hey Okami! How are ya?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Okami! How are ya?


Great! Has full belly! Bhutrflai makes a kickass breakfast dinner!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Has full belly! Bhutrflai makes a kickass breakfast dinner!


Awesome! What did you end up eating?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

We gotta go grocery shopping soon! Me and bhutrflai enjoy our latenight shopping dates!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Awesome! What did you end up eating?


Bacon and eggs and hashbrowns with cheese ham and turkey on it.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Has full belly! Bhutrflai makes a kickass breakfast dinner!


Brinner is one of the best things known to mankind.  Have you ever eaten goetta??? Goetta & eggs = food ecstasy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Brinner is one of the best things known to mankind.  Have you ever eaten goetta??? Goetta & eggs = food ecstasy


Nope. Never have. Looked it up though, and it sounds great.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. Never have. Looked it up though, and it sounds great.


It’s delicious and typically only found in areas that have a lot of german influence .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)

Well fuzzy folks. I need to go get my shit together and go Krogering with bhutrflai. We shall see yall in a bit. Bye!*waves paw*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well fuzzy folks. I need to go get my shit together and go Krogering with bhutrflai. We shall see yall in a bit. Bye!*waves paw*


goodbye


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

Wow. Nobody has been in here since I left. Hmph.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow. Nobody has been in here since I left. Hmph.


its always really  quite around this time :/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> its always really  quite around this time :/


Everybody on Discord. Boooo. I dont do.Discord. The name says it all.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Everybody on Discord. Boooo. I dont do.Discord. The name says it all.


Im not much into discord either. I used to use it but I found it to be to clunky and all other the place


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Im not much into discord either. I used to use it but I found it to be to clunky and all other the place


It was just too fast for me. Couldnt keep up. I like FAF just fine.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

I just dumped onto my old homophobic farming forum that I'm pansexual; this should get amusing REAL fast!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I just dumped onto my old homophobic farming forum that I'm pansexual; this should get amusing REAL fast!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I just dumped onto my old homophobic farming forum that I'm pansexual; this should get amusing REAL fast!!


You enjoy stirring that pot dont yah?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You enjoy stirring that pot dont yah?


I dont know about bahgdaddy, but I certainly enjoy watching the port get stirred


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You enjoy stirring that pot dont yah?



Hey, they're a bunch of bored old farts. They love the pot stirring. Also it's true, so why not?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> View attachment 27898


I CANT EVEN!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

Goodnight Furs!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight Furs!


good night


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hey, they're a bunch of bored old farts. They love the pot stirring. Also it's true, so why not?


I'll be very surprised if once the shouting stops one or two of them don't private message you to say they're not-quite-straight too.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

I just decided to set up dual monitors with my Samsung Syncmaster 955df as my main and my Syncmaster EX1920 as the extended monitor. and it feels weird to be using a wide screen monitor again


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I'll be very surprised if once the shouting stops one or two of them don't private message you to say they're not-quite-straight too.



Yeah they'd never admit that XD


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> What sort of dog? A terrier of some sort, as I recall. I badly want a dog, but have a tiny place. Maybe a pug?



He's a Yorkshire terrier, about 11 years old and 12lbs.  They're good city dogs in that they barely shed (but need haircuts) and have short bursts of energy so they do well with regular shorter walks.  Ours is on the anxious, highly-strung side of things, but I've seen more laid-back examples.  He's a great wee dog though, and for a tiny dog his swagger is hilarious.  
Personally I'd avoid a pug because of the breathing issues - I've spoken to vets who are quite vehement about this and feel the breeders have taken things too far.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

Damn while everybody else is stiring the pot with sexual orientations here am I designing a steam powerplant and studying boiler theories...

For the 1000th time.

You know you've researched something enough times to when you're explaining *simple* it goes over their heads like a concord jet.

I've also purchased a book written by the guy who invented the una-flow engine a design that is easy to make these days.

I have a few ideas for a una-flow engine using two sets of rotary valves  one for intake control and one for valve control set up with closed loop condenser set up with a centrifugal oil separator. The boiler design is the only thing I'm no 100% certain on is the boiler. This is where 90 percent of the danger lies in these engines.

However theres been proven designs for boilers and I'm confident that modern areogel insulation and thermocouplers will allow system that has a higher efficiency than was seen in the past.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

I feel like I was just mildly insulted.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I feel like I was just mildly insulted.


Oh good only mildly


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Oh good only mildly


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey Black Burn 

I'm one tired gorilla this morning.  Going to sort this state of a home out with some cleaning between collapses on sofa I think.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

theirs this guy outside of my place screaming about how he din do nuffin. I cant contain my keks XD


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hey Black Burn
> 
> I'm one tired gorilla this morning.  Going to sort this state of a home out with some cleaning between collapses on sofa I think.






Just saying


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 27901
> 
> Just saying


Might make the cleaning results a little bit more _random_ than required.  Possibly could be on the agenda later though


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

Good morning people ( /cats/apes/wolves/bats/trains etc).  
Now I've got transport again, I'm going to pay an old friend and his family a visit, in their tiny little self-built cabin on a patch of woodland a few miles away.  Better dig out my wool socks...


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Good morning people ( /cats/apes/wolves/bats/trains etc).
> Now I've got transport again, I'm going to pay an old friend and his family a visit, in their tiny little self-built cabin on a patch of woodland a few miles away.  Better dig out my wool socks...


Sounds like a cool trip.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Eeltail (Feb 18, 2018)

I tried Lindt 78% Cocoa Rich Dark chocolate yesterday. It was really strong, like a drug. That's the first time I've ever tried dark chocolate. It was half price, and interestingly, made without soy.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Good morning people ( /cats/apes/wolves/bats/trains etc).
> Now I've got transport again, I'm going to pay an old friend and his family a visit, in their tiny little self-built cabin on a patch of woodland a few miles away.  Better dig out my wool socks...


Jealous!!!  Have fun


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Eeltail said:


> I tried Lindt 78% Cocoa Rich Dark chocolate yesterday. It was really strong, like a drug. That's the first time I've ever tried dark chocolate. It was half price, and interestingly, made without soy.


I love their 70% one.  Proper chocolate without all the sugars and fats.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Jealous!!!  Have fun



Have just got back, as it was only a quick visit.  We went for a little walk up to where the peat cuttings are on the moor behind them, then back through a neighbour's land which is a failed trout fishery dotted with large man-made ponds.  It's a few miles south of Edinburgh and kind of bleak feeling at this time of year;






Spotted a few deer, another raven and stopped and watched a kestrel for a few minutes.  Apparently there are otters around the old fishery and the burn that runs by it, but we didn't see them (I don't spend all my weekends hanging out where the otters are, honest...).  Then there was some rather wholesome tea drinking around the stove before heading back into town.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Have just got back, as it was only a quick visit.  We went for a little walk up to where the peat cuttings are on the moor behind them, then back through a neighbour's land which is a failed trout fishery dotted with large man-made ponds.  It's a few miles south of Edinburgh and kind of bleak feeling at this time of year;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even more jealous now.  That's a proper Sunday IMO.  The one thing (or one of two) I miss about living in Hampshire is the proximity of open space.  Here in London it takes at least an hour to get to the M25, sometimes double that.  Yeah, we have the parks and even Hampstead Heath isn't too far, but it's nowhere near as quiet nor as open as proper countryside.  Did you get any pics of the deer?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

I gave up attempting to photograph wildlife a while ago, as I used to keep seeing more of my camera or phone than the animals themselves, and then got terrible shots anyway!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I gave up attempting to photograph wildlife a while ago, as I used to keep seeing more of my camera or phone than the animals themselves, and then got terrible shots anyway!


Yeah, video is a much better option for wildlife I think.  Unless you're prepared to wait hours for each shot.  Animals have a habit of blending into the background, then you end up with a photo equivalent of Where's Wally? whenever you look at it.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Have just got back, as it was only a quick visit.  We went for a little walk up to where the peat cuttings are on the moor behind them, then back through a neighbour's land which is a failed trout fishery dotted with large man-made ponds.  It's a few miles south of Edinburgh and kind of bleak feeling at this time of year;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a fantastic time. I need to get out in nature more, but i never find myself in the mood to have the required drive to get me there.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello ^-^

I'm awake now


----------



## 134 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello 


KiaraTC said:


> Hello ^-^
> 
> I'm awake now


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Don't normally unwatch threads once I've posted in them, but there's an ongoing one I just can't read anymore.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 18, 2018)

Nimilex said:


> Hello


Hi :3


backpawscratcher said:


> Don't normally unwatch threads once I've posted in them, but there's an ongoing one I just can't read anymore.


Which thread?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Don't normally unwatch threads once I've posted in them, but there's an ongoing one I just can't read anymore.


Yeah, i usually avoid the dumpster fires.  There’s been an instance or two where I couldn’t help my make a snarky comment but i’m not getting wrapped up in that bs. I have too much going on in my life to waste a moment arguing with some stranger on the internet.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hi :3
> 
> Which thread?


What the Furryland one has become.  Please don't look.  It's just not healthy


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> What the Furryland one has become.  Please don't look.  It's just not healthy



Hmm, I contributed a little and don't feel great about that.  But then I think I might have responded the same to that post from anyone, in any context, as I've annoyed friends and colleagues by doing similar regulary enough.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Certain people get their jollies from trolling others.  When their only goal is to either get a reaction out of you and they don’t believe or are not consistent in what they say, that already describes more than a few users on FAF.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, I contributed a little and don't feel great about that.  But then I think I might have responded the same to that post from anyone, in any context, as I've annoyed friends and colleagues by doing similar regulary enough.


I read yours, and you were right to say what you did.  The thing is Legacy knows better.  It was a bad choice of words that isn't in character for him.  He's actually a pretty cool guy, but for some reason in that thread he just lost it.

EDIT : I feel I need to clarify this.  _In my experience I believe _he knows better.  I'm not speaking for him, nor would I try and project words onto him.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Certain people get their jollies from trolling others.  When their only goal is to either get a reaction out of you and they don’t believe or are not consistent in what they say, that already describes more than a few users on FAF.


It's right across the Internet.  Has been there since the beginning.  I swear it's worse over the past two or three years though.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> What the Furryland one has become.  Please don't look.  It's just not healthy


I'm on the discord server ranting about modern school systems :/


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Certain people get their jollies from trolling others.  When their only goal is to either get a reaction out of you and they don’t believe or are not consistent in what they say, that already describes more than a few users on FAF.


I need to quit trying to multitask. I just realized what a cluster that sentence  turned out to be. 




backpawscratcher said:


> It's right across the Internet.  Has been there since the beginning.  I swear it's worse over the past two or three years though.


It’s definitely getting worse. People feel empowered with the sense of anonymity. Maybe that anonymity needs go be taken away.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> It’s definitely getting worse. People feel empowered with the sense of anonymity. Maybe that anonymity needs go be taken away.


That's easier for some than others though.  The anonymity can allow people to express themselves in a way that they would otherwise stifle.  I'd rather people were allowed to be themselves in the main.  I suppose I think society is just getting angrier and more divided in general, and the Internet is simply reflecting that.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I read yours, and you were right to say what you did.  The thing is Legacy knows better.  It was a bad choice of words that isn't in character for him.  He's actually a pretty cool guy, but for some reason in that thread he just lost it.



It's perhaps an issue that I haven't spoken to him in other contexts, and it probably wasn't a moment where he wanted to take a step back.  At other times we'd probably both have dealt with that better.  
It doesn't help either that I'm visibly associated with one camp in that discussion and not the others (even if I feel no great allegiance in real life), so I can see where my post might have looked like a points-scoring exercise rather than the genuine concern that I meant to communicate.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's perhaps an issue that I haven't spoken to him in other contexts, and it probably wasn't a moment where he wanted to take a step back.  At other times we'd probably both have dealt with that better.
> It doesn't help either that I'm visibly associated with one camp in that discussion and not the others (even if I feel no great allegiance in real life), so I can see where my post might have looked like a points-scoring exercise rather than the genuine concern that I meant to communicate.


No, I think you're cool on that.  You didn't wander from the point you were making.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> No, I think you're cool on that.  You didn't wander from the point you were making.



But again, we've chatted a fair bit, so you'd have some context for how I might communicate.  For someone reading my posts in that thread alone, I might come across differently.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> But again, we've chatted a fair bit, so you'd have some context for how I might communicate.  For someone reading my posts in that thread alone, I might come across differently.


If that's the only thread they ever read I'd be surprised if they ever come back TBH.  Don't stress.  You leave enough positive little otter prints around this place to show who you really are.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If that's the only thread they ever read I'd be surprised if they ever come back TBH.  Don't stress.  You leave enough positive little otter prints around this place to show who you really are.



Lets not talk about the fish scales on the upholstery though.  That wasn't me, I swear!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Lets not talk about the fish scales on the upholstery though.  That wasn't me, I swear!


*covers fish scales with discarded banana skins*

Shhhh.  Let's not mention this ever again.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Lets not talk about the fish scales on the upholstery though.  That wasn't me, I swear!


Fish scales are no joke. Have you ever tried to clean them off of stuff.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Fish scales are no joke. Have you ever tried to clean them off of stuff.



Meh, the matted-on layers of wolf and fox floof over everything will make them hard to notice anyway - those guys shed like crazy.  I would not like to have the job of cleaning around here!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Fish scales are no joke. Have you ever tried to clean them off of stuff.


Fish scales?  What fish scales?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

*scratches fleas onto the furniture, mixing them with the fish scales and banana peels* Don't mind me...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

*scratches furniture*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *scratches furniture*



*chews on the furniture*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *scratches fleas onto the furniture, mixing them with the fish scales and banana peels* Don't mind me...


Now if only I were a chimp I'd pick those off you for lunch.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

*jumps all over the furniture*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

* hides and watches in utter horror*


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, video is a much better option for wildlife I think.  Unless you're prepared to wait hours for each shot.  Animals have a habit of blending into the background, then you end up with a photo equivalent of Where's Wally? whenever you look at it.



It is hard, to get good photos of animals in the wild. They tend to move too quickly, and don't like to hold still! I've seen lots of foxes, but they have always darted before I've even been able to think of taking any pictures, still, or moving.

I have gotten pictures of raccoons, as these 'trash pandas' get pretty bold, and will come right up to back doors, and peek in. 

It would be great fun to work on making nature documentaries, I think.

Say,

@Massan Otter : Maybe you can become famous for nature documentaries on the BBC as David Otterborough : )


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

I need to get rid of these fleas then. *bathes in the middle of the room in a large bathtub that suddenly appeared*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I need to get rid of these fleas then. *bathes in the middle of the room in a large bathtub that suddenly appeared*


*jumps in bathtub with enormous splash*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *jumps in bathtub with enormous splash*



Oh, dear, now the furniture is all soaked. Oh well. *grabs flea shampoo*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, dear, now the furniture is all soaked. Oh well. *grabs flea shampoo*


*picks up sofas and twists them to wring out water*

*ignores cracking sounds*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> It is hard, to get good photos of animals in the wild. They tend to move too quickly, and don't like to hold still! I've seen lots of foxes, but they have always darted before I've even been able to think of taking any pictures, still, or moving.
> 
> I have gotten pictures of raccoons, as these 'trash pandas' get pretty bold, and will come right up to back doors, and peek in.
> 
> ...


Just come to this creature and nicely ask to hold still for a moment


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> It is hard, to get good photos of animals in the wild. They tend to move too quickly, and don't like to hold still! I've seen lots of foxes, but they have always darted before I've even been able to think of taking any pictures, still, or moving.
> 
> I have gotten pictures of raccoons, as these 'trash pandas' get pretty bold, and will come right up to back doors, and peek in.
> 
> ...



I didn't have a camera with me that day, but a few years ago I dropped in on some friends of friends up around Ardnamurchan, where the pine martens are so bold that they'll tap on the windows and wait to be brought titbits.  Needless to say, I was completely enthralled by this.  
That's about the only time I felt I could easily have got close-up, clear photos, so I was annoyed that I didn't.  I'd like to go visit again though.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *picks up sofas and twists them to wring out water*
> 
> *ignores cracking sounds*


*walks in and stares in bewilderment at what is going on*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *walks in and stares in bewilderment at what is going on*


Come take a bath if you like.  It’s still sort of warm, and it looks like the fleas all drowned.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

*gets out of bathtub and vigorously shakes 55 gallons of water off onto everyone and everything*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Come take a bath if you like.  It’s still sort of warm, and it looks like the fleas all drowned.


*awkwardly smiles* "I'll pass thanks"


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *gets out of bathtub and vigorously shakes 55 gallons of water off onto everyone and everything*


*watches everyone else in the room shake too*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 18, 2018)

American authorities really seem to have a stick up their ass about Huawei lately, advising people to not use their phones. I say fuck them I do what I want.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

*slinks out of the room, a bit wetter than when he entered*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

*stands in front of massive blow dryer and gets fur completely blown backwards*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *stands in front of massive blow dryer and gets fur completely blown backwards*


*sneakily puts hair dryer on max*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *stands in front of massive blow dryer and gets fur completely blown backwards*


I hope you don’t mean me there.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

*stands by with a big brush and an industrial sized can of Elnett Extra Hold*


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2018)

*intervenes, by putting the wolf's hair in some 50 large, pink foam curlers*

Now he'll have a much different coat!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> *intervenes, by putting the wolf's hair in some 50 large, pink foam curlers*
> 
> Now he'll have much different coat!


*gets out foils and starts highlighting*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

*brings in boom box and starts playing fashion montage music*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I hope you don’t mean me there.



Only if you want it... it's really hot



Massan Otter said:


> *stands by with a big brush and an industrial sized can of Elnett Extra Hold*



Ooh, style me up!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

*stretches paws*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> *intervenes, by putting the wolf's hair in some 50 large, pink foam curlers*
> 
> Now he'll have a much different coat!



Now we're talking! Love the pink!


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ooh, style me up!



Oh, we will, don't worry! Hope you don't mind this Poodle Perm we're working on. : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, we will, don't worry! Hope you don't mind this Poodle Perm we're working on. : P



Errrmm.... :/


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Errrmm.... :/


*keeps brushing on bleach*

Oh, am I supposed to use 60%?

*tries to push hair back into follicles*


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Errrmm.... :/




Your new curly coat will be all the rage among wolves! Nevermind that you may also look like the wolf version of Barbara Streisand)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Your new curly coat will be all the rage among wolves! Nevermind that you may also look like the wolf version of Barbara Streisand)


Don’t want to panic anyone but might need a bit of help here.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

Look I already feel good in my uniform...


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Don’t want to panic anyone but might need a bit of help here.



Too much bleach? Looks like we might be needing a wig, here.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Too much bleach? Looks like we might be needing a wig, here.


looks fine to me, if anything needs more bleach


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

*lies down in his old Polish People's Army uniform and watches*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Too much bleach? Looks like we might be needing a wig, here.



I have just the thing!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2018)

How about some Miracle Medical Solution, the bleach naturopaths say can cure everything!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

*admires self in mirror while he gets all the attentions*


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2018)

*drinks the MMS* the burning means it's working :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *admires self in mirror while he gets all the attentions*


Time for a pedicure now.  @Massan Otter , you’re up!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

Front or back paws?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>



A cat's worst nightmare, a bath and cucumbers


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> A cat's worst nightmare, a bath and cucumbers



Yeah but you're a fox! *throws the fox in the bathtub*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

*goes to the bathtub and eats cucumbers*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Front or back paws?


ALL THE PAWS


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

*lays in salon chair, on back, all four paws sticking up*

Bring it on!  I'm sure I'll look fabulous...


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Time for a pedicure now.  @Massan Otter , you’re up!


Would one be able to book an appointment to get a face lift and a haircut?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *goes to the bathtub and eats cucumbers*



*scrubbing my hair* looks like this cat's made of stronger stuff


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> *scrubbing my hair* looks like this cat's made of stronger stuff


Mrrrrrooooww~


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *lays in salon chair, on back, all four paws sticking up*
> 
> Bring it on!  I'm sure I'll look fabulous...


*starts working with emery boards*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Would one be able to book an appointment to get a face lift and a haircut?


Don’t do facelift, but we have Botox if that’ll do.

*rummages around for syringes*


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Don’t do facelift, but we have Botox if that’ll do.
> 
> *rummages around for syringes*



*grabs paw* noooo, think about what you're doing, both of you!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Don’t do facelift, but we have Botox if that’ll do.
> 
> *rummages around for syringes*


nice, can you make me look like the Bogdanoff boys?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> *grabs paw* noooo, think about what you're doing, both of you!!


Wait!!! He's right. *thinks for a second* make sure you use some old used syringes, gotta recycle and keep the planet healthy


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

*gets a little too comfortable in the chair and begins to snore*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Wait!!! He's right. *thinks for a second* make sure you use some old used syringes, gotta recycle and keep the planet healthy


Got some antique ones in here somewhere.  They’re really pretty.  The metal has lots of nice little orange spots on it


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Damn, I’m out of Botox.  Would haggis do?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Got some antique ones in here somewhere.  They’re really pretty.  The metal has lots of nice little orange spots on it


they sound nice, I also found these syringes outside in a dumpster along with a nice looking spoon*hands over the syringes and spoon*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Damn, I’m out of Botox.  Would haggis do?


sure, i dunno what it is but yeah why not


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Wait!!! He's right. *thinks for a second* make sure you use some old used syringes, gotta recycle and keep the planet healthy





stimpy said:


> they sound nice, I also found these syringes outside in a dumpster along with a nice looking spoon*hands over the syringes and spoon*




YOU EEEEEDIOT!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> they sound nice, I also found these syringes outside in a dumpster along with a nice looking spoon*hands over the syringes and spoon*


*digs into haggis with spoon*
*fills syringe with haggis*

Ready.  Forehead or cheeks?  Oh, hold on a sec.

*checks on sleeping otter*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> YOU EEEEEDIOT!!!


how am I an idiot, I'm only trying to help the planet by recycling and anyway what illness can you catch from a syringe, a cold? I don't think so there perfectly safe


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> how am I an idiot, I'm only trying to help the planet by recycling and anyway what illness can you catch from a syringe, a cold? I don't think so there perfectly safe


I think the haggis has broken the syringes.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I think the haggis has broken the syringes.


I've got some caulk? would that do?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2018)

We're all gonna get mad cow disease!!!! (or CJD as it's called in humans)


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> We're all gonna get mad cow disease!!!!


Its a good thing I ain't a cow then


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2018)

Zzzzz...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I've got some caulk? would that do?


It’s fine.  I’ll dilute the haggis with some of this left over bleach.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It’s fine.  I’ll dilute the haggis with some of this left over bleach.


purrfect


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

OK.  Hold still.

*injects bleach haggis into stimpy’s forehead*

*watches all wrinkles magically disappear*

*watches stimpy’s muscles become toned and a six pack develop*

Wow.  That worked better than expected!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OK.  Hold still.
> 
> *injects bleach haggis into stimpy’s forehead*
> 
> ...


wow, but do I look like Bogdanoff tho?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> wow, but do I look like Bogdanoff tho?


*watches bleach overload slowly melt face*

Errrmmmm.....yeah.  Now you do


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

*turns the corner, walks into the room. Sees the outcome*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> *turns the corner, walks into the room. Sees the outcome*


Oh hi.  There’s still some bleach haggis left if you fancy a go.  Haven’t got another syringe, but I can wipe this one off on the fish scale, banana skin and wolf hair covered couch first if you’re worried about hygiene.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *watches bleach overload slowly melt face*
> 
> Errrmmmm.....yeah.  Now you do


*looks in mirror* Noice, how much is it gonna cost?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh hi.  There’s still some bleach haggis left if you fancy a go.  Haven’t got another syringe, but I can wipe this one off on the fish scale, banana skin and wolf hair covered couch first if you’re worried about hygiene.


Nope nope nope


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

Yall eating bleach? Yall ok?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *looks in mirror* Noice, how much is it gonna cost?


Thanks very much.  That’ll be the standard price.  Two bananas and some leaves straight off the branch.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall eating bleach? Yall ok?


No that would be madness.  We’re just injecting it into each other’s faces.

Hi BTW.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey guys. And gals.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> No that would be madness.  We’re just injecting it into each other’s faces.
> 
> Hi BTW.


Ahhh. The many wonderful uses of bleach.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks very much.  That’ll be the standard price.  Two bananas and some leaves straight off the branch.


sweet *hands over 2 bananas and some leaves and leaves an extra banana as a tip*



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey guys. And gals.


G'day okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> sweet *hands over 2 bananas and some leaves and leaves an extra banana as a tip*
> 
> 
> G'day okami!


Still hot downunder?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Okami


Hello Black Burn! Hows Poland today?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Still hot downunder?


surprisingly its actually pretty comfy. sitting on about 23*C at the moment and looks like its not gonna to much hotter for the rest of week. whats it like over in the States at the moment? cold?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> No that would be madness.  We’re just injecting it into each other’s faces.
> 
> Hi BTW.


Hello.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> surprisingly its actually pretty comfy. sitting on about 23*C at the moment and looks like its not gonna to much hotter for the rest of week. whats it like over in the States at the moment? cold?


70F ! Its still February right?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Black Burn! Hows Poland today?


Emm, dark, beacuse it's 01:03, a lot of post-communistic architecture in my window and yeah...


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> 70F ! Its still February right?


thats purfect whether! and its still Feb although I cant wait for March


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello.


Missed you today.  Been busy or resting?  (Hopefully the latter.  You two deserve a day off)


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 18, 2018)

It's 1:34 so good night


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 18, 2018)

Think I'm going to turn in myself too.  'night everyone


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's 1:34 so good night





backpawscratcher said:


> Think I'm going to turn in myself too.  'night everyone


good night


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's 1:34 so good night





backpawscratcher said:


> Think I'm going to turn in myself too.  'night everyone


Good night my furry-fam.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Missed you today.  Been busy or resting?  (Hopefully the latter.  You two deserve a day off)


No rest for the weary. I was working.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

Tacos were goooood!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Tacos were goooood!


Now i’m really craving tacos...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Now i’m really craving tacos...


And the tortilla chips were fresh and crispy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Now i’m really craving tacos...


Taco Hell is open late!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Taco Hell


is that intentional?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> is that intentional?


That is what I have always called Taco Bell. Krystal Burgers are Gut Bombs. And Waffle House is The Awful Waffle.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

I've been in various states of waking up and passing out throughout the day. Really exhausted recently. Just I seem to be completely drained.

Been craving a lot of things recently which is annoying to say the best.

Also I'm glad that on the bloody ceiling you freaks leaving fur banana peels and fish scales over everything are absolutely disgusting!!

Disgusting I say!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've been in various states of waking up and passing out throughout the day. Really exhausted recently. Just I seem to be completely drained.
> 
> Been craving a lot of things recently which is annoying to say the best.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I missed all that. Thank The Great Giraffe!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That is what I have always called Taco Bell. Krystal Burgers are Gut Bombs. And Waffle House is The Awful Waffle.


the closest thing food chain nick names is Maccas Which is what every ausie calls Mcdonalds


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That is what I have always called Taco Bell. Krystal Burgers are Gut Bombs. And Waffle House is The Awful Waffle.


The awful waffle?  Waffle House is god. ‘Nough said.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> The awful waffle?  Waffle House is god. ‘Nough said.


I know! Who doesn't love the Texas Ceesesteak Melt with scattered covered and chunked!?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 27927


STOP MAKING ME JEALOUS!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> STOP MAKING ME JEALOUS!!


Its a very cold beer, too.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its a very cold beer, too.


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IM SITTING HERE IN CLASSES NOW CRAVING A BEER


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IM SITTING HERE IN CLASSES NOW CRAVING A BEER


Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

Should you be umm. Actually doing your class work?

Or are yeah one of those there  for the drunken parties, freak out last minute, and pulls rabbit out of your ass type of students who barely pass but are traumatized by the event?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good things come to those who wait!


yes they do, tomorrow night is gonna be gud


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Should you be umm. Actually doing your class work?
> 
> Or are yeah one of those there  for the drunken parties, freak out last minute, and pulls rabbit out of your ass type of students who barely pass but are traumatized by the event?


Lmao!!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know! Who doesn't love the Texas Ceesesteak Melt with scattered covered and chunked!?


I had to settle for salsa and pita chips (low cal alternative). Ham & cheese omlette is the best there!  Other ones are good too though!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Should you be umm. Actually doing your class work?


I am. flicking between work and faf. Im already ahead on work so no harm flicking between faf every 5 min or so


----------



## C-4 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey! I'm new and I'm doing some free art sketches over on the art exchange & trades section. It would help me improve my art if some kind people would leave their refs for me to choose from. Come stop by


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

I keep on coming back to a desire to van dwell. Maybe it's because I realize my chances of renting, let alone owning anything bigger than a broom closet is so low.

Maybe it's due to the notion I'd really rather see the world then be spent up in this god damn cold ass state. Maybe it's because I never felt at home and I'm pretty miserable and alone.

I just see stuff like this and go. Damn.. damn.,
m.imgur.com: My 1978 Box truck to Vandwelling conversion!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

C-4 said:


> Hey! I'm new and I'm doing some free art sketches over on the art exchange & trades section. It would help me improve my art if some kind people would leave their refs for me to choose from. Come stop by


Bless you! But I don't even have a ref sheet. I am a lazy fur!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I keep on coming back to a desire to van dwell. Maybe it's because I realize my chances of renting, let alone owning anything bigger than a broom closet is so low.
> 
> Maybe it's due to the notion I'd really rather see the world then be spent up in this god damn cold ass state. Maybe it's because I never felt at home and I'm pretty miserable and alone.
> 
> ...



I’m sure you will come up with something.  Since college, I’ve temporarily lived in Alabama and North Carolina, being originally from Kentucky. I’m currently living in Virginia. I don’t really feel at home here either, but I haven’t really given myself the time or chance to settle.  Do you have family nearby?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I’m sure you will come up with something.  Since college, I’ve temporarily lived in Alabama and North Carolina, being originally from Kentucky. I’m currently living in Virginia. I don’t really feel at home here either, but I haven’t really given myself the time or chance to settle.  Do you have family nearby?


Living with my folks, and all of my distant family is on the east coast. I have a lot of bad memories here in this state.

Was not able to really go to college. So idfk what my future holds. As I've stated with where I grew up I expected to be dead in a ditch by the age of 20.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Living with my folks, and all of my distant family is on the east coast. I have a lot of bad memories here in this state.
> 
> Was not able to really go to college. So idfk what my future holds. As I've stated with where I grew up I expected to be dead in a ditch by the age of 20.


 I’m in debt from my loans. Generally, as long as you decide that you have the will to follow through with it most can find a way to make college work. It’s definitely not at all needed. I make much less than tons of people without any formal education/trade school. I definitely think a college degree is becoming so oversaturated that having that degree doesn’t mean so much anyway. Sounds like a rough upbringing. I had it easy as far as safety is concerned, i grew up out in the boonies.  It was just lonely and depressing.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm a certified welder currently making 17 an hour but can't afford to move out of the house. Rent would eat up at least 80% of my monthly take home and  purchasing a home is impossible these days.

Also doesn't help that I just went through a traumatic break up that involved being cheated on excused of rape and everything else. I then lost my first job was unemployed for a few months then I got this job.

I'm just really dissatisfied with everything.


----------



## Astus (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm a certified welder currently making 17 an hour but can't afford to move out of the house. Rent would eat up at least 80% of my monthly take home and  purchasing a home is impossible these days.
> 
> Also doesn't help that I just went through a traumatic break up that involved being cheated on excused of rape and everything else. I then lost my first job was unemployed for a few months then I got this job.
> 
> I'm just really dissatisfied with everything.



I'm sorry to hear that :C life has a way with screwing with you whenever it can


----------



## Astus (Feb 18, 2018)

Need bed time clothes opinions... should I go pjs, or maybe a onesie type deal? :O


----------



## Telnac (Feb 18, 2018)

*lands with the grace of a 20 story’s building controlled implosion gone wrong*

How is everyone doing this fine eve?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Telnac said:


> How is everyone doing this fine eve?


MS PUBLISHER WONT STOP CRASHING!!!!!!!!! apart from that yeah nah not to bad


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 18, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of a 20 story’s building controlled implosion gone wrong*
> 
> How is everyone doing this fine eve?


You have the best entrances! Just saying...
I'm up for a bit longer until I finish my beer, I think. This was a pretty exhausting weekend, so I'm going to have to go to bed early lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of a 20 story’s building controlled implosion gone wrong*
> 
> How is everyone doing this fine eve?


You do make an entrance! 
Doing fine. How about you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi P Dragon! Enjoying our beautiful weather?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi P Dragon! Enjoying our beautiful weather?


Hey Okami! 
YES! 100% that earlier today. I think I got my first sunburn of the year  It was so nice to see the sun again. I don't know how Pacific Northwesterners do it. I was getting pretty depressed last week and I know the days of it being overcast contributed. 
How're you and the family? Have a good weekend?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hey Okami!
> YES! 100% that earlier today. I think I got my first sunburn of the year  It was so nice to see the sun again. I don't know how Pacific Northwesterners do it. I was getting pretty depressed last week and I know the days of it being overcast contributed.
> How're you and the family? Have a good weekend?


I worked. Family is good. Actually about to go to bed. Nearing the end of my beer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2018)

Goodnight Furries!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 18, 2018)

stimpy said:


> MS PUBLISHER WONT STOP CRASHING!!!!!!!!! apart from that yeah nah not to bad


Crashes suk. Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You do make an entrance!
> Doing fine. How about you?


Blah. A bit bored. My son’s playing Shadow of War and however awesome it is, it does get old after a few hours.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 18, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Blah. A bit bored. My son’s playing Shadow of War and however awesome it is, it does get old after a few hours.



Hi there. I got a bath and a pedicure earlier. (In the chat. LOL)


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Blah. A bit bored. My son’s playing Shadow of War and however awesome it is, it does get old after a few hours.


I liked it for a while. I had the most fun/challenge out of collecting as many legendary orcs as possible.    I’m probably about to bounce soon.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 18, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Crashes suk. Sorry to hear that!


hehe finally got it working and all I wanted to do was insert 1 piece of clipart


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

I wish I had somebody around me in real life this loneliness is starting to be grating.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I wish I had somebody around me in real life this loneliness is starting to be grating.


I know the feeling.   the only people i interact with are at work. I rarely even see, let alone have more than a 3 sec tslk with my housemates. We just keep to ourselves. I don’t even know anyone around here. I moved here in August and I’m the worst at socializing.   What kinds of things do you do for fun?


----------



## mad_muppet (Feb 18, 2018)

Uptime on my iMac: I dunno, like a year now? I think it's been a year. Possibly 2 years since I had to reboot it for any reason, including an update.

Uptime on the Windows PC my dad just bought me for Twitch streaming (as a bday present, thanks dad!!): 3 days before I had to reboot it 3 times to make the UI fully render in the start menu. 

Ahhh... Windows. 

Someday when Google Drive finishes synching the 119GB I've apparently accumulated on there, I can get my channel up and running full time again.... 

So wait... bleach? Was there something about eating bleach?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I wish I had somebody around me in real life this loneliness is starting to be grating.


*hugs* loneliness sux.


----------



## mad_muppet (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I wish I had somebody around me in real life this loneliness is starting to be grating.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 18, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I know the feeling.   the only people i interact with are at work. I rarely even see, let alone have more than a 3 sec tslk with my housemates. We just keep to ourselves. I don’t even know anyone around here. I moved here in August and I’m the worst at socializing.   What kinds of things do you do for fun?


Vintage cars, Historical firearms, writing, hotrodding, sewing, reloading, drawing digitally, welding, and historical research, as well as hopefully finishing my fursuit.

Oh yeah and I can't physically drink beer it causes me physical pain. And I have a speech impediment!

I'm also an insomiac who is use to getting 3 hours a sleep a night and I'm much more active at night then I am during the day.

I'm also demisexual which makes life that much more fun because I feel no sexual attraction at all until an emotional bond is formed and in this day and age seems like I might as well be picking lottery numbers.

I truly hate how I am.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No rest for the weary. I was working.


Oh that sucks.  Hope it's not that same thing again.  Please be careful not to burn out.  Don't make yourself ill.  *hug*


DarkoKavinsky said:


> I keep on coming back to a desire to van dwell. Maybe it's because I realize my chances of renting, let alone owning anything bigger than a broom closet is so low.
> 
> Maybe it's due to the notion I'd really rather see the world then be spent up in this god damn cold ass state. Maybe it's because I never felt at home and I'm pretty miserable and alone.
> 
> ...


Living in a van sounds pretty cool to be honest.  And if you think about it it's actually just like living on a boat, which people do all the time, only with wheels.  I think you should head for California.  Not LA or the Bay Area, which are WAY too expensive, but one of the other towns.  The wine growing areas or the smaller coastal places where welders would definitely be welcome.  Get some all year sun and to enjoy life a bit more.  I really think you'd be happier there 


TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I’m in debt from my loans. Generally, as long as you decide that you have the will to follow through with it most can find a way to make college work. It’s definitely not at all needed. I make much less than tons of people without any formal education/trade school. I definitely think a college degree is becoming so oversaturated that having that degree doesn’t mean so much anyway. Sounds like a rough upbringing. I had it easy as far as safety is concerned, i grew up out in the boonies.  It was just lonely and depressing.


I have a team of people in LA that report to me, even though I work over here in Europe.  My absolute best guy out there, the one I rely on more than anyone to not just get the job done, but to help everyone else get theirs done too, doesn't have a college degree.  There was a bit of drama when we first hired him because he had a college down on his resume, but he then told us he dropped out after one semester and never completed the course.  HR accused him of trying to pull a fast one and wanted me to drop his application, but luckily I was able to smooth that over.  Some people shine in academia, others shine while on the job.  He's definitely the latter and my team would really struggle without him.

So I personally don't hire based on having a degree.  It's entirely optional, and if I have that attitude others will too.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I truly hate how I am.


Well, I truly love who and how you are.  So that all balances out doesn't it?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Well, I truly love who and how you are.  So that all balances out doesn't it?


Wish things were easier.

If I didn't have my debt Id already be on the road.

My thoughts are now with this job is that even if I don't get hired on (unlikely but the company itself might collapse. It's unfiling itself out of bankruptcy. ) I can use the aluminum welding skills and see if I could set up a business repairing boats and trailers. It'd be really easy for me to do so. Especially with inverter welders these days.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Wish things were easier.
> 
> If I didn't have my debt Id already be on the road.
> 
> My thoughts are now with this job is that even if I don't get hired on (unlikely but the company itself might collapse. It's unfiling itself out of bankruptcy. ) I can use the aluminum welding skills and see if I could set up a business repairing boats and trailers. It'd be really easy for me to do so. Especially with inverter welders these days.


It'll happen.  Sometimes things take a bit of time, but if you keep plugging away suddenly everything falls into place.  You're lucky in one way.  No dependents.  That does give you options and freedom, so it's just all about the timing now.  

Hope that company keeps paying you in the meantime though.  That's a worry none of us need.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

FIRST LESSON GOT CANCELES


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Oh shit what o nice hat *jumps on this guy*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

This moment when you almost do nothing, beacuse you don't know what to do, but time still goes faster than on the lesson...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Right.  This gorilla needs to go make himself presentable for the day ahead.  Catch you all later


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 19, 2018)

*wakes up and flexes paws*

Ooh, looking good!  Those sparkles will really cut a dash down at the riverbank.  Knew I could trust you guys!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

Ehhh and I have to get ready for school


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I keep on coming back to a desire to van dwell. Maybe it's because I realize my chances of renting, let alone owning anything bigger than a broom closet is so low.
> 
> Maybe it's due to the notion I'd really rather see the world then be spent up in this god damn cold ass state. Maybe it's because I never felt at home and I'm pretty miserable and alone.
> 
> ...



I've had a couple of van dwelling friends.  It seems like the people who make it work have a base to return to; doesn't have to be a house even, but somewhere you know you can return to, store things at and park up for a while without being hassled.  A friend who tried van living without any sort of base felt burned out by it after only a short time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've had a couple of van dwelling friends.  It seems like the people who make it work have a base to return to; doesn't have to be a house even, but somewhere you know you can return to, store things at and park up for a while without being hassled.  A friend who tried van living without any sort of base felt burned out by it after only a short time.



Yeah, it's not very much fun if you're moving constantly because you have to. It's nice to settle down for at least a few months in one spot for a while. When we moved to Oregon earlier last year, we moved campgrounds almost daily for about 3 months. That was quite the hassle!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm in school ;w; , the real survival starts here


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

I said to myself I wouldenrt, but FUCK IT. WHISKEYU BOISSZS


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

*IM GONNA MAKE SOME GRAVY*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

my face when i run out of whoiskey


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 19, 2018)

Careful now!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

TH


Massan Otter said:


> Careful now!


EHTEYU DRIVE YOU CRACY  THEYLL DRIVIE YPOU IN SINE. THERE NOT WRONG LOL


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

WIILD WIILDD WAHMEN THEY DRIVE YOUY CRAZY THEY DRIVIW YOU INSne


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

tiio9yurb vhk\\\\ your aL THE VEA B4ESAT


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

damn i wneeeeedn  xs asome cigars l90polol,.ds


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

youi gurys  arte the best. laove ya saalll


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

_I do6yt t care if i feel liske abso.looyrtwe shoit int hew mnroorining lol_


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

love ya all


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

wellllll fly esy up ehrte the colf wind blows


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

thats the way oits gonna a bebe litle darluin


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

and if yp0ou fsall ill pick you up


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

amd even then ,  wis[per thw einfd


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

way up in they sku little daarlin


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

youll go ridin on the gorses, little fdarlin, yeaay yeagh


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

dirty deeads done dirt cheap


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

lol a sorryt to open chat. I qwill [ppromplty endnd ,rt selrf lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  sorty -drunk sgtimpy I mwn IF like , lol server spacew lokl


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

I am genualy sorry , im a waaste over server sapcwe. I xshoud now Im a IT  student lool


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

im sorry worwt


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

whilst im sorry im gonna looooooooooooooooooooooooooook bak asand laffff lol.a adian im dprry


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

motoniken, motobuiiken, motobikewwn, motocylclwbn


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

if you readibng this im defintly sorrywu wihsikre one hell oif of a alcoholllll


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2018)

spaming 4 days bruh


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

modfox said:


> spaming 4 days bruh


im just tooooooooooo smahewd ;o;l


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Iffff i get bannnnnesdf lol. its totoa;ly deservedf lo0ol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

plz nonabh n ,lol,


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

I cant wait to regwrest all this tommowrw. also lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

you omow, ive  beeeen playin Beamng. dribvw and blllordy hell. its the reason why i dont drink drivw  lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

im gonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnna felll crfap inrt the morfining


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

how do weee selrrp when out beeds sre butoinh~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> im gonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnna felll crfap inrt the morfining


Yep.  I think you probably are


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yep.  I think you probably are


thats\ part of the expriece lklol.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

*DIRTY DEEEDAS DONE CHEAP  GPTTA; ;LOVE AC/DACE*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

LOL IM STARTING A NEW CORSE TOMMORW LOL CZAANRT WAIT TO SHO UP TO CLASS HUNG IVER LOL


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Damn bards being pussy magnets.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

AT LRRSSDHY IM NOT N BLSCVK OUT DRUN;


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

RIDING DOWN THE HUME HIIGHWAY LOOKIBNG LIKE A STREAK OF LIGHRTUNG


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

THERES NOOTHO9INH QUIT LIKE GETTING SMASHED ON A MONDAY  NIGHT LOL


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello, what's up?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

I think strimpy's upgraded his alcoholism level.

I'm actually glad I can't get shit faced drunk. I only get cuddly and happy with ungodly amounts of booze.


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

Is this an open chat?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I think strimpy's upgraded his alcoholism level.]/QUOTE]
> 
> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHB YEASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  M8 MABYEMBAYE NOT LOL, GOOOOOTASAA LOVE THE SCOTH LO. i CANT WAIT WAIT FOR CLASEES TO TOMMOORW LO


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

WHY IS QUOTE LOL HEHEH


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I think strimpy's upgraded his alcoholism level.
> 
> I'm actually glad I can't get shit faced drunk. I only get cuddly and happy with ungodly amounts of booze.


LEGENFD


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

WERRE NOT GONNA LIVE IN SILINCE, WHEERE NOT GONNA LIVE IBN FEER


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

QAS A  IT STUDENT I KNOW HOW MUSCH SERVERVER SPACE I WASTE ;LOL. CANT WAIT TO LOOK  amnd fell ewmbarsed tommoroiow moring lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

ypu rhew vouice try and ufeer dtsand , try and make it vlzre


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

pub rocvk for the win lol


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

So stimpy, what's your drink of choice? I'm a rum man myself.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

motobikien, motobikein, moto cylclen,m  riding doewn the hume higheway looking likea dtrea of litining


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> So stimpy, what's your drink of choice? I'm a rum man myself.


gottta love dfat whiskey, beeeeer is is also good lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> So stimpy, what's your drink of choice? I'm a rum man myself.


It dosnet matter if you regret the the next morining only enjir the oment lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

It wasnt my plan to gert fukin hammord, i was pklaining on timmorfw byt i canrt hekpo my xself


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Its alleays so quite arounf this tine


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

caisre when im drinking ehjidkr i snint sfraird to duiew


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

I love how the drunk Aussie types with a slur.

So are you going to be talking to yeah mates.

That's not a hang over! Now this, this is a hangover.


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> It dosnet matter if you regret the the next morining only enjir the oment lol


I don't get hangovers like I used too, I can drink a qt of vod and be peachy in the morning. Enjoy the night, bro!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

Let future you curse past you's existence!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I love how the drunk Aussie types with a slur.
> 
> So are you going to be talking to yeah mates.
> 
> That's not a hang over! Now this, this is a hangover.


FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AUSIE SHIT FOR THE WIN,. ALL MY N8SW ARE ASLEPP. IRTS LIKE 10 PM LOL, FUCK I DOINT CARE GONNA GET SOME CIGARS TO9MOOROW. I LPOVE FAF GREAT FUCKIN SHIT BIU


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

IVE BEEN ABLE TO GET OVER HANGOVERS FROM WHISKEY BEFORE. LOVE YA ALL. FUCK


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

LOVR YOPUI ALLL11111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

this somg resonistesx with me


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

fuck yeah, rave boi


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AUSIE SHIT FOR THE WIN,. ALL MY N8SW ARE ASLEPP. IRTS LIKE 10 PM LOL, FUCK I DOINT CARE GONNA GET SOME CIGARS TO9MOOROW. I LPOVE FAF GREAT FUCKIN SHIT BIU


Rollin' blunts, man?


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> Rollin' blunts, man?


fuck i wish, gonna get me some coigars rtommorw, cant fdujin wair


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

fuck tommorw, live todaty


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> fuck yeah, rave boi


Yo stimpy, you going to confurgence?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

got some of da5 rave at max volume lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yo stimpy, you going to confurgence?


fuck i wish, got classes and a fuck load of work /. I would If i I clpou;d .   might go next yeare tho


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> fuck i wish, got classes and a fuck load of work /. I would If i I clpou;d .   might go next yeare tho


but ehiskey god to tho.


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> got some of da5 rave at max volume lol


Talking about audio? Im a HiFi fanatic man.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> fuck i wish, got classes and a fuck load of work /. I would If i I clpou;d .   might go next yeare tho


If you go next year I'll get you a beer :^)


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> Talking about audio? Im a HiFi fanatic man.


mysekgf, as long as its loud and im hammordeed its all good. love me na bit of rave tho


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> If you go next year I'll get you a beer :^)


lrgit, ill proibs bring a  bottle pof whiskey and a fukin massive yeahb newah yeah bottle of vicdakje


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

Bobbllblvl


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Bobbllblvl


leguit mew when dmaswghed


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

I dell like I should go for a walk with a bottle ogf sprypaint and donsoewm sick throwasw but im too smahed lol


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> mysekgf, as long as its loud and im hammordeed its all good. love me na bit of rave tho


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I dell like I should go for a walk with a bottle ogf sprypaint and donsoewm sick throwasw but im too smahed lol


What have you been drinking?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> What have you been drinking?


a bottle of johonnie wALKER RE D LABLE. GONNA GET ME A BOTTLE OF HANKEY BANNUIDSERT TOMORW


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

AND SOME CIGGARS


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> a bottle of johonnie wALKER RE D LABLE. GONNA GET ME A BOTTLE OF HANKEY BANNUIDSERT TOMORW


Ayyy. Good pick


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

i CANT WAIT TO LOOK BACK TYOMOOORWOW MORINING AND BEE LIKJE], "FUCKKKKKK I WAS SMAHED LAST NIGHT"


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Ayyy. Good pick


CHEEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

WHO FUKIN CAREXZS IF CLASSES TIMMORW


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> WHO FUKIN CAREXZS IF CLASSES TIMMORW


I mean cigars and booze> classes.

Simple math really


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I mean cigars and booze> classes.
> 
> Simple math really


MATHE YEAHH NAH, REALY SIMP0LE. WJOS GONNA MAKE THE GHRAVY NOW????? i et It wont taste the same .  just add flour, salt anf a little red wine and dont forget a foloop- of toimata sauce fr sewettneess and theat ectrya tang


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

fuck i love you allllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

gotttttttttt a love some acadaca


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

IM ON A HIGH WAY TO HELLL!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

Damn you sound wasted!  NOOICE


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2018)

Wasted, aren't we all?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> Damn you sound wasted!  NOOICE





Sarachaga said:


> Wasted, aren't we all?



gottttttta tellllll ya , nothing li9kew beeeing wastedb   po0n t a  on a mondday nightb n


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Wasted, aren't we all?


In one way or another... Yeah haha


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

goottta say, im screainming thisa t th4er top[ of ,my voicded


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

whjos gonnas maske the gravey now??????????????


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

I cant wait to wake up AT 2 IN THEM MORINING TOI= FELLING SICK LOL


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> gottttttta tellllll ya , nothing li9kew beeeing wastedb   po0n t a  on a mondday nightb n


Can't disagree. Had a few VB's myself :^p


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

LOVE YOU ALLLL! LEVGIT


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Can't disagree. Had a few VB's myself :^p


LEGIT????????? NOUICE GUD BEEEER BUT YEAH NEAH YEAH


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I cant wait to wake up AT 2 IN THEM MORINING TOI= FELLING SICK LOL


One solution : hydrate before you go to bed.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

Bor bor boring


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> One solution : hydrate before you go to bed.


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEaashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Black Burn said:


> Bor bor boring


SCHOIOOL IS CAN BE PRETTY SHIT A TIMES, ACLCOHIL FIXES DAT PROIBEKLN


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

IM THNINKIN G OF PULOINJG ASN SLLNIGHTER ST LRLSTDDT TILL I PASDD EOUY


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

YOU KNOW YOUR AN AUSSIE AWHEN YOUR SMESHED ON A MONDSY NOGHRT AND SCRSWAMINGF LYICS TO AUSIIER SONGFS


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

I keep on finding I keep on waking up quicker. Literally barely any sleep woke up took idfk what to call it a 9 minute adjustment period with my eyes closed got up got everything done. Finished eating by 4:34!? (Usually done by 4:54)

Literally left ten minutes late at 5:10 got here 6 minutes early. At 5:33

I think im earning the nickname my friends gave me of getaway driver.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

THAST FEEL EHRNYOU TOLDF YOUITDE DRLF NOO BUT UPU DRCICRED YRSJ INDYRDF


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

LOL. I HAVE A LEWXD DIRCEWTROY LO0L


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

yallllllllllllllllll the best


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 19, 2018)

Aight. Have a good evening/day. I'm hitting the hay


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Aight. Have a good evening/day. I'm hitting the hay


goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood night


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

*porurs another glass of whisjrey* fugin looove y6tewa lol, gotta loi=ve thos cvomkoiuinty


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

lol,. ims probds pass piuiy on  loimrm an hsslf hjpit lo


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

*oprnd note pssd*
\heres hpe to get freen vpoind oin club prnmguin


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> lol,. ims probds pass piuiy on  loimrm an hsslf hjpit lo


Completely agree 

(What did he say?)


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Completely agree
> 
> (What did he say?)


what did i sayu lol?????/


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

Is there anybody here that is down to chat?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> Is there anybody here that is down to chat?


yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so long as you dont ,mind osts that are un rtewadble


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

I can read em well enough, so uhh what's the haps?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> I can read em well enough, so uhh what's the haps?


drunk as fug in the whiskey lol. gonnnna stop buy the bottle-o tommorw and get more and a pack of cigars ;lool cxant fuckinj ewqairt, yourt seldf


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

I think im to drunk to be drib=ving lo0l


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I think im to drunk to be drib=ving lo0l


How much whisky did you drink, dawg? I woulda passed out by now, haha.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> How much whisky did you drink, dawg? I woulda passed out by now, haha.


bot 3/4 a bottle of jack dainles and a few beers lol. cant wait to go thorruiogh my postinjgs tommoryw mporoingfu


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

pint, qt, half-gal?


stimpy said:


> bot 3/4 a bottle of jack dainles and a few beers lol. cant wait to go thorruiogh my postinjgs tommoryw mporoingfu


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> pint, qt, half-gal?


yeasah? srta?? also mods asleep DRUBNMJKPOST


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

LIKE 500 MILS MABERY MORE LOL


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey stimpy, wan't to be friends? You seem pretty cool.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

This thread is approaching 38k posts. OwO

Holy crap!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

*I COME DFROM A LAND DOWN UNDER*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This thread is approaching 38k posts. OwO
> 
> Holy crap!


LOL HHHEHEHE


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *I COME DFROM A LAND DOWN UNDER*


Where whisky flows and stimpy chunders


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I think strimpy's upgraded his alcoholism level.


Yeah...he got a bit goofy last night/right now didn't he?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

Good morning.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

LOISTUNG TO A S T H E T I C LO0L WHILE SMAHED ;L OL


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning.


Morning.  Happy Presidents Day


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning.


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORINIG MYT MAN OKAMIq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xddddddddd


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

WHO CARES ABOUT CLAESES WHNE WHISKEY


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Morning.  Happy Presidents Day


Its Presidents Day? Lol. I remember when we just celebrated Washington and Lincolns B-days.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

PL;POOCLO   LO9LC


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its Presidents Day? Lol. I remember when we just celebrated Washington and Lincolns B-days.


Well today you can celebrate 44 of them


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Well today you can celebrate 44 of them


How about 43, and we don't mention the Oompah Loompah in office now?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

DAMN, LIDTING OT THE MEME MUDIC FEELING LIKE ITD 2016 ALL OVER AGIAN


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How about 43, and we don't mention the Oompah Loompah in office now?


This is a good plan   Please tell me you’re not working today.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah...he got a bit goofy last night/right now didn't he?


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAH , LO,


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

Oompah Loompah doopity doot, Trump gonna ruin it for me and you!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah...he got a bit goofy last night/right now didn't he?


TYOU JUST WAIT TILL TOMORW MORINING (AUAS TIME) KLPOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> This is a good plan   Please tell me you’re not working today.


Wish I could. But duty calls. Actually just have to go put in a sink and vanity. And pick up a ton of things from Home Depot.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

BREAKING MY OFFICE CHAIR, DRINKING ON A BDARE


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

My freaking knees are killing me this morning. Had to chisel out a 108 year old stone wall in a crawlspace yesterday to make room for a pipe. Love my job.


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2018)

is this cunt still going on?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wish I could. But duty calls. Actually just have to go put in a sink and vanity. And pick up a ton of things from Home Depot.


Oh mate. Sorry to hear that.  Hope it doesn’t take too long.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

*ITS THE 21ST OF DECMBER. AND NOW THERER WRINING THE LAST BELLS . IF I GET GOOD BEHABVOUR ILL BE OUTOA HEERE BUY JULY*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

modfox said:


> is this cunt still going on?


Morning Mod! To which cunt are you referring?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

modfox said:


> is this cunt still going on?


IF YA TALKIN ABOUT ME YEAH NAH YERAJHHHHHHHHHHHH. AND CALLING ME A CUNT, YOU MEAN MASIVE FUCKING CUNT THBNAKS


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh mate. Sorry to hear that.  Hope it doesn’t take too long.


Who knows. If I would say it will take four hours, it will take six. If I say two hours, it will take four. Never shorter, always longer.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

THATS RTHE WAY ITS GONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITLE DARLIN AMND IFFFFFFFF YPOU FASLLLLLLLLLLL ILLLLLLLLL PICK YPOU UP LITTTTTTTTTTTTTLE DARLIN


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who knows. If I would say it will take four hours, it will take six. If I say two hours, it will take four. Never shorter, always longer.


Yeah, that’s something I definitely get.  Hope you manage to get some downtime though.  We all need it, even plumbers!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

IMA BOUT TO Pass out love ya all


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> IMA BOUT TO Pass out love ya all


Night stimpy.  Put a big glass of water by the bed now.  You’ll thank yourself in the morning


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

Well. Getting late. Gotta get my shit together and get to work. Bye Furries. See yall on the flip side.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Getting late. Gotta get my shit together and get to work. Bye Furries. See yall on the flip side.


Later, man. Have a tiny bit of fun(but not too much. That's just evil :V) at work. =w=


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Later, man. Have a tiny bit of fun(but not too much. That's just evil :V) at work. =w=


Thanks Yaka. And welcome back.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Getting late. Gotta get my shit together and get to work. Bye Furries. See yall on the flip side.


Bye okami.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Getting late. Gotta get my shit together and get to work. Bye Furries. See yall on the flip side.


Hi and bye


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

I hate having to block people, but having to sift through 3+ pages of spam (from 1 person) just to see the ACTUAL messages is not acceptable to me.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I hate having to block people, but having to sift through 3+ pages of spam (from 1 person) just to see the ACTUAL messages is not acceptable to me.


Once he stops it’s safe to take him back off your list.  He’s a good sort 

And just in case you have him blocked right now he has gone to bed


----------



## mad_muppet (Feb 19, 2018)

It's not as though scrolling is HARD...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Where whisky flows and stimpy chunders


I said do you speaka my language?

And stimpy  turned and vommited up a Vegemite sandwich.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I said do you speaka my language?
> 
> And stimpy  turned and vommited up a Vegemite sandwich.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Vintage cars, Historical firearms, writing, hotrodding, sewing, reloading, drawing digitally, welding, and historical research, as well as hopefully finishing my fursuit...
> I'm also demisexual...
> I truly hate how I am.



I love classical cars. I appreciate all vintage vehicles, but my favorite to ogle are the “coke-bottle vettes” (c3s).   Do you have particular makr/model that is your favorite?

Good luck on the fursuit, i would love  to see pictures when it’s complete. 

I am not even confident in what i am.  That sounds rough. Is it difficult to move forward on or pursue a relationship?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I said do you speaka my language?
> 
> And stimpy  turned and vommited up a Vegemite sandwich.



Oh god LOL


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I love classical cars. I appreciate all vintage vehicles, but my favorite to ogle are the “coke-bottle vettes” (c3s).   Do you have particular makr/model that is your favorite?
> 
> Good luck on the fursuit, i would love  to see pictures when it’s complete.
> 
> I am not even confident in what i am.  That sounds rough. Is it difficult to move forward on or pursue a relationship?


Air cooled Volkswagens and anything pre 1970 get my juices flowing however I own a 1986 crown Victoria thats car I've come to enjoy far more than I ever should have. When it's motor failed (distributor advanced on the highway causing it to knock and go through a quart every fifty miles) I replaced it it with a 94 302 from a f150. Now it's running mustang injectors and a Lincoln ECM  to deal with the  HO firing order. I also have custom digital gauges in it.

For some reason I can no longer upload from my phone. Hmph.

Yeah being a demisexual makes it difficult to even start a relationship I feel no sexual attraction at all until a deep emotional bond is formed.

Fur suit is a partial. It's actually a thing I got when my fursona was still a generic ass white wolf. My ex got me the partial of a flying fox. It was used cheap but I saw potential.

I'd upload a photo but once again....


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah being a demisexual makes it difficult to even start a relationship I feel no sexual attraction at all until a deep emotional bond is formed.
> Fur suit is a partial. It's actually a thing I got when my fursona was still a generic ass white wolf. My ex got me the partial of a flying fox.


 I’ve only dated dated two people in my entire life and both people i had been friends with for a few years before we dated.  I know you that’s definitely not typical, but meh. 
On the fursona: hey, nothing’s wrong with a little “vanilla.”


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I’ve only dated dated two people in my entire life and both people i had been friends with for a few years before we dated.  I know you that’s definitely not typical, but meh.
> On the fursona: hey, nothing’s wrong with a little “vanilla.”


vanilla is a good flavor


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

Karatine said:


> vanilla is a good flavor


I'm too kinky for vanilla. If im an ice cream flavor it's vodka and red bean.

I have some weird tastes.... weird weird tastes. Much shame (and pride) in my tastes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

@Puggles 





I dedicate this song to you. =w=


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm too kinky for vanilla. If im an ice cream flavor it's vodka and red bean.
> 
> I have some weird tastes.... weird weird tastes. Much shame (and pride) in my tastes.


Vodka is great, but i’d pass on the red bean. 

I’m more of a mixture of lime sherbert and a dark-chocolate with peanutbutter icecream.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm too kinky for vanilla. If im an ice cream flavor it's vodka and red bean.
> 
> I have some weird tastes.... weird weird tastes. Much shame (and pride) in my tastes.



Yeah I bet you've tasted some weird stuff.


----------



## Simo (Feb 19, 2018)

*reads back a ways*

This reminds me, that I've had the idea of a breathalyzer-coupled password that would block me from posting, past a certain point! (Thinking back to various moments I've thought: OMG: Did I post _that_? Ah, well, everyone needs ways to let off steam, and go a bit crazy, here and again...)

Geez, at work today, the library sounds like a Tuberculosis and Emphysema ward...I've never heard so much wheezing, hacking and coughing. Rough year for this.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah I bet you've tasted some weird stuff.


LOL.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, at work today, the library sounds like a Tuberculosis and Emphysema ward...I've never heard so much wheezing, hacking and coughing. Rough year for this.


It's Simian Flu I tell you.  My day is fast approaching


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah I bet you've tasted some weird stuff.


Hey Hey hey. Vodka and rock candy in the bedroom can be interesting. So are those spirally lollipops.

So yeah I've tasted some weird things. 

I don't know what's worse that my ex brought up the ideas or the fact I ran with them like an olmpyic torch!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I hate having to block people, but having to sift through 3+ pages of spam (from 1 person) just to see the ACTUAL messages is not acceptable to me.


I'm terribly sorry to all for my drunkly shitposts last night. I'll proberly block faf next time drink but again I'm terribly teribly  sorry


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 19, 2018)

Shit meme I made


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Hey Hey hey. Vodka and rock candy in the bedroom can be interesting. So are those spirally lollipops.
> 
> So yeah I've tasted some weird things.
> 
> I don't know what's worse that my ex brought up the ideas or the fact I ran with them like an olmpyic torch!!


Interesting


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I'm terribly sorry to all for my drunkly shitposts last night. I'll proberly block faf next time drink but again I'm terribly teribly  sorry


Nobody can see you because everyone's now got you on block.....including me.

How's the head today?


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello folks


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I'm terribly sorry to all for my drunkly shitposts last night. I'll proberly block faf next time drink but again I'm terribly teribly  sorry


It's ok


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> Hello folks


Hey there


----------



## Night_Fury_Lover (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hey there


So what's the happs, man?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Night_Fury_Lover said:


> So what's the happs, man?


Adding some words to a story, in between refreshing this site and distracting myself.  What you up to?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I'm terribly sorry to all for my drunkly shitposts last night. I'll proberly block faf next time drink but again I'm terribly teribly  sorry



You're okay. Didn't bother me and shouldn't bother anyone else.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> *reads back a ways*
> 
> This reminds me, that I've had the idea of a breathalyzer-coupled password that would block me from posting, past a certain point! (Thinking back to various moments I've thought: OMG: Did I post _that_? Ah, well, everyone needs ways to let off steam, and go a bit crazy, here and again...)



Aww, leave the filter off the PMs though.  That can get interesting!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

Funny thing thst 2 years ago I was catholic conswrvative, homophobic, nationalist, hated russians, americans, british, french, germans and western culture, and so on... And after a year my views have changed drastically


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Funny thing thst 2 years ago I was catholic conswrvative, homophobic, nationalist, hated russians, americans, british, french, germans and western culture, and so on... And after a year my views have changed drastically


This is the Power Of The Floof™!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> This is the Power Of The Floof™!!!


Well I have became a furry a few months ago


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Funny thing thst 2 years ago I was catholic conswrvative, homophobic, nationalist, hated russians, americans, british, french, germans and western culture, and so on... And after a year my views have changed drastically


That’s because being a furry fills you will love, figuratively and literally (yeah, i went there  ).


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> That’s because being a furry fills you will love, figuratively and literally (yeah, i went there  ).


But I have became furry when I had already views like that, I have changed my vies at other group, polish, where part of those members were gay, some transexuals and I have started... Well many things happened


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

Got my new wacom pen from amazon. Also bought some other things as  well and amazon included them in with the one day shipping i paid for the pen.
*success kid*
Actually it was probably cheaper anyways for them so why do they care?


----------



## Puggles (Feb 19, 2018)

woof woof, hello @Yakamaru


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


> woof woof, hello @Yakamaru


Hello the person that I don't know and see the second time OwO


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

Drawing a fursona for my gay friend. This came up in my research.


----------



## Puggles (Feb 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hello the person that I don't know and see the second time OwO


who are you XD?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> How's the head today?


My heads fine but my everything else is in absolute pain heh


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


> woof woof, hello @Yakamaru


Moshi moshi? Kore wa Yakamaru desu. =w=

Hmm. Did I give you your daily dose of evil today?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Moshi moshi? Kore wa Yakamaru desu. =w=
> 
> Hmm. Did I give you your daily dose of evil today?


やかまるさんは日本語書きますか。


----------



## Puggles (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Moshi moshi? Kore wa Yakamaru desu. =w=
> 
> Hmm. Did I give you your daily dose of evil today?


*nods* Woof


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> やかまるさんは日本語書きますか。


残念ながら、私の日本語はかなり悪いです。 謝罪いたします。
(I *totally* didn't use Google Translate for that one :V)
Unfortunately, I don't speak much Japanese, despite being rather fond of Japanese culture. I am terrible at Japanese in general. >///<

Though there are some stuff I've picked up after about 14 years of watching Anime and watching some Japanese shows.



Puggles said:


> *nods* Woof


*double nods* Woof. =w=


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 残念ながら、私の日本語はかなり悪いです。 謝罪いたします。
> (I *totally* didn't use Google Translate for that one :V)
> Unfortunately, I don't speak much Japanese, despite being rather fond of Japanese culture. I am terrible at Japanese in general. >///<
> 
> ...


It’s fine anyway, it’s already been 5 years since i studied/practiced Japanese. I have forgotten most of my kanji and only remember a handful of useful phrases and a ton of random words. I just got a bit excited for a moment.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


> who are you XD?


I don't know


----------



## Puggles (Feb 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I don't know


That is too deep :3.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> やかまるさんは日本語書きますか。


日本人ですか？


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 日本人ですか？


私はアメリカ人です


----------



## Puggles (Feb 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 残念ながら、私の日本語はかなり悪いです。 謝罪いたします。
> (I *totally* didn't use Google Translate for that one :V)
> Unfortunately, I don't speak much Japanese, despite being rather fond of Japanese culture. I am terrible at Japanese in general. >///<
> 
> ...


I cant bother to use it rn. I think i am becoming a lazy husker X3!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Scary different alphabet languages.  I can only just cope with ç, ñ and ø


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Scary different alphabet languages.  I can only just cope with ç, ñ and ø


It's not scary at all, just a bit of hiragana, katakana, and a wee bit of kanji.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> It's not scary at all, just a bit of hiragana, katakana, and a wee bit of kanji.


'Tis beyond me.  I can't even handle bloody German


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 19, 2018)

I think I'll say goodnight.  I've been out for a band rehearsal this evening, then on the way back I dropped in at a supermarket for a couple of things and paused to watch a very healthy and contended looking fox trot across the car park.  Little urban wildlife sightings like that are a pleasing thing.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I think I'll say goodnight.  I've been out for a band rehearsal this evening, then on the way back I dropped in at a supermarket for a couple of things and paused to watch a very healthy and contended looking fox trot across the car park.  Little urban wildlife sightings like that are a pleasing thing.


Good night otter.


----------



## Simo (Feb 19, 2018)

It's fox mating season here in Maryland: Jan to March. That accounts for a certain amount of noise! Talk about seeing contented foxes.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> It's fox mating season here in Maryland: Jan to March. That accounts for a certain amount of noise! Talk about seeing contented foxes.



I'm totally not booking a trip to totally not take educational pictures...


----------



## Simo (Feb 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm totally not booking a trip to totally not take educational pictures...



Mainly, one just hears the commotion! But I was thinking: in most nature documentary footage, from PBS to BBC, whatever animal they are showing always has a segment where they mate: I think on one hand, this is because they are at least (more or less) in one spot, and so focused on the task at hand, that they don't run off and are easier to film. That, and I think there is a certain curiosity about that aspect of animal instinct/behavior, and the various rituals that surround it.

Also odd: You can show any animal mating on TV, and it's fine: Except humans.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 19, 2018)

Makinga new fursona for my friend he went from generic grey wolf to black footed ferret. He asked for suggestions i told him a ferret would be suitable he wanted darker colours with a bit of brown and we both agreed on that 'modern' cowboy/ranger look.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Also odd: You can show any animal mating on TV, and it's fine: Except humans.



lucky for me


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 19, 2018)

Maybe it's my own mental illness instilling guilt in me, or what, but suddenly I feel like I need to do more for others like myself. Maybe I need to look into volunteering...


----------



## Simo (Feb 19, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Maybe it's my own mental illness instilling guilt in me, or what, but suddenly I feel like I need to do more for others like myself. Maybe I need to look into volunteering...



That's a very good idea, I think.

I've thought of that at times, something I could do. I was thinking of looking into programs to help with illiteracy among adults...I figure I was an English major, and might be able to help adults learn to read and write who struggle with this, because I think that would be a very hard thing, to live with, in so many ways.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

I think i took troll-bait.......


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Maybe it's my own mental illness instilling guilt in me, or what, but suddenly I feel like I need to do more for others like myself. Maybe I need to look into volunteering...


Yeah, go do it.  Amazingly rewarding.  

Now I feel bad because I don't actually do much to anything worthy these days.  WTF happened to me? When did I get so damned corporate?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I think i took troll-bait.......



Sometimes troll bait is fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Maybe it's my own mental illness instilling guilt in me, or what, but suddenly I feel like I need to do more for others like myself. Maybe I need to look into volunteering...


There is nothing wrong in wanting to give some of yourself so others can have a better life. Just make sure you do not suffer in the process, or it's not worth it.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sometimes troll bait is fun.


I wouldn’t say that... I fell for it. Out of curiosity, i clicked “that” thread and the first post i read was outright insulting and cringeworthy, simultaneously.


----------



## defunct (Feb 19, 2018)

troll bait is definitely fun, sometimes


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I wouldn’t say that... I fell for it. Out of curiosity, i clicked “that” thread and the first post i read was outright insulting and cringeworthy, simultaneously.



Wait, what thread?


----------



## defunct (Feb 19, 2018)

Sparkledoge said:


> very thread.
> 
> i will sparkle here too


very nice


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

Sparkledoge said:


> very thread.
> 
> i will sparkle here too



Many sparkle. Much amaze.


----------



## defunct (Feb 19, 2018)

pretty sparkles my dude


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

*thinking cap*


----------



## Astus (Feb 19, 2018)

*flops on people* blahhh


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

*tries to escape the furpile*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 19, 2018)

Ugh. I'm checking out for the night.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ugh. I'm checking out for the night.


Take me with you!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ugh. I'm checking out for the night.


I’m out as well.  Goodbye.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 19, 2018)

*enters open chat door*

Knockity knock knock- nevermind, I picked the lock


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 19, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Shuuttt the fuuuck up jeezuzzz


Just block the trolls and move on, it's pointless and a waste of effort to argue with them.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

*stretches, yawns, blinks*

Good morning all.  I appear to have dodged  (or doged, even) some drama 

*pads out of nest and pulls branch of leaves off tree*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 20, 2018)

Morning!  I'm impressed that something appears to have happened and been moderated while I was sleeping.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning!  I'm impressed that something appears to have happened and been moderated while I was sleeping.


Hmmmm.....although we appear to have lost a long standing member as the trolls got cast into Mount Doom.

EDIT : my mistake.  Said member must have hung onto ledge and been rescued


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm on FIRE BABY


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm on FIRE BABY




*throws sand over @BahgDaddy  *

*opens window to get rid of smell of burnt hair*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Cheerio for now everyone.  Shower and breakfast is required and clock is ticking


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> How to check your bank account.
> 
> Any other bank: put finger to scanner - approx.
> 
> My bank - enter account numbers - enter PIN code - enter 12th character of secret word - enter numbers from sms - enter Hitler’s birthdate - enter your blood test results - enter anal probe - approx.


Reminds me of trying to use the Starbucks app to order a coffee for pick up.  Some app designers just don't get that what they're building has to be used.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2018)

501 newer messages. Oops


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> 501 newer messages. Oops


Scroll forward.  They’ll all be nonsense


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2018)

Eating a beef baguette with cheese. And a Powerade to go with it. =w=

This breakfast. <3


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Reminds me of trying to use the Starbucks app to order a coffee for pick up.  Some app designers just don't get that what they're building has to be used.



Reminds me that I prefer to use cash that I store in a cigar box. 

Never used an app to pay for anything.

Always like cash best. Never have liked or trusted banks.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 20, 2018)

Wait... did all the Doge accounts just leave?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 20, 2018)

All of the doge posts are just gone =) well that didn’t last long


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Wait... did all the Doge accounts just leave?



Yep the dog had to be put to sleep. But he is in a happier place now


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 20, 2018)

Guys, I’m gonna go bug the mods over at the main site until they either delete my account or add some freaking staff over here. Anyone care to join?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep the dog had to put to sleep. But he is in a happier place now


Living on a farm upstate....


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Guys, I’m gonna go bug the mods over at the main site until they either delete my account or add some freaking staff over here. Anyone care to join?


Part of me is wondering if that’s actually the plan.  Maybe they consider the forums to be too much trouble so would be happy if we all went onto Discord instead.  One forum member here who would make an EXCELLENT mod has offered multiple times, yet as of the last time he mentioned it had received no response.  It’s difficult to see why that would be if they cared about FAF.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Scroll forward.  They’ll all be nonsense


I'm too lazy for that lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Reminds me that I prefer to use cash that I store in a cigar box.
> 
> Never used an app to pay for anything.
> 
> Always like cash best. Never have liked or trusted banks.


Nobody really likes their bank IMO.  I do use apps for payment though.  It means I don’t have to advertise which pocket my wallet is in.  No one is going to thieve my phone as it’s the smallest cheapest Apple one, and it’s insured anyway if they do.  Having my wallet pinched though would be a hassle I could do without.


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 20, 2018)

As a followup to yesterday, I've signed up and have been asked to be a speaker at the local 'survivors' group in my hometown. I'm one of those types that love public speaking so this should be an emotionally draining, but rewarding experience.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

To everyfur, I <3 you all.


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 20, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> To everyfur, I <3 you all.



This and your user title together gives me cause for worry. Are you ok?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> This and your user title together gives me cause for worry. Are you ok?


yes i am fine, It's just a name to describe how I am. That doesn't mean that I don't love all of you and I am just saying it to be nice. I really do love all of you guys.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> To everyfur, I <3 you all.


Echoed.  Please confitrm if all is well.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Echoed.  Please confitrm if all is well.


Yes, all is well.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> yes i am fine, It's just a name to describe how I am. That doesn't mean that I don't love all of you and I am just saying it to be nice. I really do love all of you guys.


*accepts love*



(Sorry, you had me worried there for a sec)


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*picks up kitsine, snuggles snoot better then let’s him float back into the air*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *picks up kitsine, snuggles snoot better then let’s him float back into the air*


Tenku


----------



## Astus (Feb 20, 2018)

That feeling when you wake up... all snuggly and warm in your soft bedtime clothes... not having to get up until much later as the birds sing cheerfully outside... you body relaxes and you begin to fall back into that warm dream you were having... only for the fire alarm to go off right in your ear and have you fall out of bed onto your chair and nearly hit your head on your dresser >.>


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

what do you guys think I should draw next. But don't make it too hard and not too easy.


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> As a followup to yesterday, I've signed up and have been asked to be a speaker at the local 'survivors' group in my hometown. I'm one of those types that love public speaking so this should be an emotionally draining, but rewarding experience.



Hope it goes well, and keep us posted! I'm also one of those types that loves public speaking. I've read poetry and such on and off, and pondered stand up comedy, and sometimes give presentations in the library on assisting users with disabilities for the staff/student staff, and that's also been very rewarding. This reminds me that I don't get a chance to do much public speaking, and that if it didn't pay so shitty and they weren't treated increasingly worse and worse, I would have gone into teaching.


----------



## Astus (Feb 20, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> what do you guys think I should draw next. But don't make it too hard and not too easy.



Draw aliens taking over a small city all to look for a dog to adopt, since they feel left out they don't have dogs on their planet


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> That feeling when you wake up... all snuggly and warm in your soft bedtime clothes... not having to get up until much later as the birds sing cheerfully outside... you body relaxes and you begin to fall back into that warm dream you were having... only for the fire alarm to go off right in your ear and have you fall out of bed onto your chair and nearly hit your head on your dresser >.>



That feeling when you wake up...all sweaty, and tangled in your sheets and bedding...heart pounding as you panic and realized you've overslept as the ravens caw mercilessly outside, and you briefly slide back into the nightmare you were having...

Your version sounds better! : )


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Draw aliens taking over a small city all to look for a dog to adopt, since they feel left out they don't have dogs on their planet


I'll try. thanks for the idea *hugs*


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> what do you guys think I should draw next. But don't make it too hard and not too easy.



Maybe it's too complicated: But would love to a see a punk furry band, of various species : ) Could be 3 or 4 members, but might be a fun idea.

I can't draw, but one time, I did wanna have my fursona drawn as Simo-Emo-Skunk.

Well, hope whatever you choose turns out well : )


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 20, 2018)

I had you down as more of a rockabilly skunk from your avi picture!  
Actually, the idea of one day encountering enough local furry musicians to form some kind of oddball band (in partial suits at least) is a little pipe-dream that's been percolating in the back of my head.  Probably won't happen, but fun to think about.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Emmmmm, interesting way of confessing love


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 20, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


 
Okay...


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 20, 2018)

omg...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> As a followup to yesterday, I've signed up and have been asked to be a speaker at the local 'survivors' group in my hometown. I'm one of those types that love public speaking so this should be an emotionally draining, but rewarding experience.



Survivors?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2111205855587012


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 20, 2018)

i need that cat in my life...my current cat is such a jerk


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 20, 2018)

Hmm, I didn't see the other ones, but this new sparkledoge seems quite sweet so far!


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, I didn't see the other ones, but this new sparkledoge seems quite sweet so far!



But is he housebroken?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> But is he housebroken?



Aww, can't we keep him?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 20, 2018)

Heya everyfur, long weekend for me.  Just popped to let everyone know I live lol


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya everyfur, long weekend for me.  Just popped to let everyone know I live lol


Hi


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi Mr. Wolf, and Mr. Cat!

Has certainly been a curious time, here...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Shit this feeling I have when I read about kids fighting in Warsaw Uprising, 8 years and they were sacrificing their short lives for this country, in this time I'm scared of thunderstorm and spiders, and can't handle the problems in times when I have so many opportunities...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

Buenos diaz!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos diaz!


Hi Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey BlackBurn. How are yah?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 20, 2018)

thefinalsparkledoge said:


> i cannot bite from under the quilt
> 
> am very train.



I mebbe pet doge

Against better judge


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey BlackBurn. How are yah?


Except the fact that next week intensive period in school starts, in next monday I will have german test (I don't knoe anything from german since I started lesrning it 3 years ago), and so on.. Emm good, tommorow I will have first commision that I have received :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 20, 2018)

thefinalsparkledoge said:


> i cannot bite from under the quilt
> 
> am very train.


I love you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I mebbe pet doge
> 
> Against better judge


You shouldn't pet strange dogs.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You shouldn't pet strange dogs.


They tend to carry things...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> They tend to carry things...


Yep. Rabis. Parvo. Mange!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You shouldn't pet strange dogs.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. Rabis. Parvo. Mange!



Well things just got more interesting. We all know I like it dirty.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Tommorow I have school on 7:40 AM nuuuuuuuuu


----------



## stimpy (Feb 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Tommorow I have school on 7:40 AM nuuuuuuuuu


Damn, I've got school in two hours. But right now I'm enjoying a nice cigar


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2111205855587012


that is just sooooo cute. I wish my grandmas cats were that cute and less troublesome. trust me, they get into a ton of trouble when my grandma is gone.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Heya everyfur, long weekend for me.  Just popped to let everyone know I live lol


hi.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello 
I'm new here and thought I could say here "Hello" too :'D


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Hello
> I'm new here and thought I could say here "Hello" too :'D


Hello new friend OwO


----------



## stimpy (Feb 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Hello
> I'm new here and thought I could say here "Hello" too :'D


Welcome!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hello new friend OwO


Awwww -°o°-
I have a friend now? ^o^


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Awwww -°o°-
> I have a friend now? ^o^


Maybe, unfortunately I'm not from a part that is close to the german border, so we don't meet irl for now x3


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Maybe, unfortunately I'm not from a part that is close to the german border, so we don't meet irl for now x3


But it's nice to hear having a friend :'D
I also don't live near the german border x'D


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> But it's nice to hear having a friend :'D
> I also don't live near the german border x'D


Shit...


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

@Black Burn :

I have decided you need this outfit:


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> @Black Burn :
> 
> I have decided you need this outfit:


OwO


----------



## Astus (Feb 20, 2018)

Finally got outside today to throw to live hitters, 2 1/3 innings two hits, one walk, throwing faster than I have inside so today was a good baseball day :O


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> @Black Burn :
> 
> I have decided you need this outfit:


Looks great x'D Don't know why - but the face expression is somewhat fitting x'D

I go to bed! Have a nice day or night - or sleep well! Or everything x'D


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Damn, I've got school in two hours. But right now I'm enjoying a nice cigar



Sounds relaxing! I'm prone to enjoying these myself. What kinda are ya puffing? I'm a big fan of Romeo y Julieta, Montecristo and H. Upmann, here. But they are pleasant, that's for sure!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> @Black Burn :
> 
> I have decided you need this outfit:



adorbs


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh, lord


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

*peeks around the door*

*grins*

*retreats out of view*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

*pads into room dragging brown faux fur in rear hands*

*presses hidden button*

*kitchen spins around like in The Hair Bear Bunch to reveal sewing workshop*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

*starts sewing*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

*revs sewing machine like a race car to speed up needle*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

*finishes sewing fursuit paws*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

*sewing workshop spins around again to become kitchen*

Uh guys?  Hello?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

*falls asleep behind kitchen*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 20, 2018)

Kind of a bit angry right now reported somebody for thier attacks on me. Normally I feel nothing but when I bait waiting for a single person to attack me and they do. Well.. I believe a point is made.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Kind of a bit angry right now reported somebody for thier attacks on me. Normally I feel nothing but when I bait waiting for a single person to attack me and they do. Well.. I believe a point is made.


Is that in the thread I'm avoiding?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Is that in the thread I'm avoiding?


Yeah I blocked both the fuckers. They're nothing but pure toxic. Normally I can roll my eyes and chuckle when you start attacking me by quoting yourself.

That ain't me now is it?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 20, 2018)

Good night


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 20, 2018)

I think I'm going to drink


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I think I'm going to drink


Might even join you in that.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night


Cheerio BlackBurn.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Might even join you in that.


Bring out the 99 bananas it's time to get.., erm bananas!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

Did somebody say drink?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, guess no one is home.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did somebody say drink?





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello?





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, guess no one is home.


*sad music*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello darkness my old friend~


WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *sad music*


----------



## modfox (Feb 20, 2018)

fuck


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 20, 2018)

modfox said:


> fuck


Same.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 20, 2018)

modfox said:


> fuck


No can do, I need to know you before we get to that point.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sounds relaxing! I'm prone to enjoying these myself. What kinda are ya puffing? I'm a big fan of Romeo y Julieta, Montecristo and H. Upmann, here. But they are pleasant, that's for sure!


Cafe créme original. It was pretty Gud


----------



## Rystren (Feb 20, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 20, 2018)

I ruined my curry by putting lemon juice in it when it already had wine. And now it's got a really bitter aftertaste.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> No can do, I need to know you before we get to that point.



Down, bat, down!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Bring out the 99 bananas it's time to get.., erm bananas!


*GLUG GLUG GLUG*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello?


YES WE ARE!!!!  

*waves frantically*


----------



## Loffi (Feb 20, 2018)

I want to join the drinking


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Cafe créme original. It was pretty Gud



Oh, I think I've had those...white and gold band, by Villager? Very smooth, good draw, even burn for the money, there. Could use one now!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I want to join the drinking


I wish i could have something too, but i don’t have any calories left and I don’t feel like going for a run so i could have it.  . First world problems.


----------



## Loffi (Feb 20, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I wish i could have something too, but i don’t have any calories left and I don’t feel like going for a run so i could have it.  . First world problems.



Sounds like the perfect opportunity for a cheat day


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2018)

*lands with the grace of Elan Musk’s Tesla slamming into surface of Mars*

Hello all!  How goes this good eve?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I wish i could have something too, but i don’t have any calories left and I don’t feel like going for a run so i could have it.  . First world problems.


That’s why I fast twice a week.


----------



## Loffi (Feb 20, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of Elan Musk’s Tesla slamming into surface of Mars*
> 
> Hello all!  How goes this good eve?



Just happy to be back and getting ready to enjoy a couple days off work. What about you?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2018)

Coma/Legacy linked me this a couple of days ago:
www.nwp.org: Channeling Emotion: One Way to Make Poems out of Feelings - National Writing Project

I find this rather.. Interesting, to say the least. Been doing these exercises for days, and damn is it fun.


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 20, 2018)

Being swamped with veterinary bills isn't going to stop me from buying a dress I want!


Mine!  www.lolitawardrobe.com: NyaNya Lolita -Carol of the Nightingale- Lolita Long Version JSK


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> Being swamped with veterinary bills isn't going to stop me from buying a dress I want!
> 
> 
> Mine!  www.lolitawardrobe.com: NyaNya Lolita -Carol of the Nightingale- Lolita Long Version JSK


Nice!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> Being swamped with veterinary bills isn't going to stop me from buying a dress I want!
> 
> 
> Mine!  www.lolitawardrobe.com: NyaNya Lolita -Carol of the Nightingale- Lolita Long Version JSK


Somehow that reminded me of Rory Mercury from GATE.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Just happy to be back and getting ready to enjoy a couple days off work. What about you?


Blah. Wish I had a few days off work


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Sounds like the perfect opportunity for a cheat day


I don’t cheat, ever.  It is self-defeating... it would make all my work pointless. I’m sort of an extremist in everything that i do.  I’m either all in or all out.


----------



## Loffi (Feb 20, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Blah. Wish I had a few days off work



Yeah, I'm pretty excited. Going to do some major Netflixing.


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 20, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I don’t cheat, ever.  It is self-defeating... it would make all my work pointless. I’m sort of an extremist in everything that i do.  I’m either all in or all out.



Lion Extremists?? TO ARMS, FURRIES! TO ARMS!


----------



## Loffi (Feb 20, 2018)

Eating brownies and drinking wine.


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Eating brownies and drinking wine.



Special brownies?


----------



## Loffi (Feb 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Special brownies?



I mean, they have caramel in them. So yeah.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 20, 2018)

sooooooo tiiiiiired, *lays down and goes to sleep*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Special brownies?



The best XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

If Corona cant, Heineken!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

Jose Cuervo.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jose Cuervo.


Gold


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

Where is everybody?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is everybody?


There's a crowd of them on Discord.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Gold


It's gold when you pour it!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

I only dropped in to say Good Night too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> There's a crowd of them on Discord.


Blah Discord.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Sorry.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sorry.


Its okay. Gonna go YouTube. Bye Paws. Have a good one!


----------



## Loffi (Feb 20, 2018)

I hate when people call me while they're driving in areas with no coverage. I have one friend who does this and I have to attempt conversation with static and constant disconnections.


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Blah Discord.



Discord? Do they give out apples there?? 

*Awkward silence.*

That was a greek mythology joke... I'll - uh - just let myself out here. 

*slinks away into the shadows*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Discord? Do they give out apples there??
> 
> *Awkward silence.*
> 
> ...


Lol, apple of discord... i got it.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 20, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> Being swamped with veterinary bills isn't going to stop me from buying a dress I want!
> 
> 
> Mine!  www.lolitawardrobe.com: NyaNya Lolita -Carol of the Nightingale- Lolita Long Version JSK



Do it, it’s adorable.


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Discord? Do they give out apples there??
> 
> *Awkward silence.*
> 
> ...



They do!

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Maybe i’ll peep on discord after a shower.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 20, 2018)

Just bouncing around tonight


----------



## Loffi (Feb 20, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Just bouncing around tonight



What are you bouncing on?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 20, 2018)

Stadt said:


> What are you bouncing on?



A pogo stick, nothing else that want to use right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

Thinking about hitting the hay!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 20, 2018)

Night Furries!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Night Furries!


 Night Okami.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Night Furries!


Good night fam.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 20, 2018)

got my pen back!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 21, 2018)

Join the furry trash revolution!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 21, 2018)

What the hell happened here?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> What the hell happened here?



I don't know, what did happen here?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 21, 2018)

It can't happen here!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 21, 2018)

whats everyone up to?


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 21, 2018)

I was up all night making this  shit post


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I was up all night making this  shit post


Haha.  That’s actually very good


----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## stimpy (Feb 21, 2018)

Simo said:


>


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm having some breakfast, and having an interesting time in the group chat of one of the bands I play in.  The singer runs our bandcamp page, he'd looked at the page analytics and noticed that a couple of people (who I'd PM'd links to) had followed links from this forum.  Cue all kinds of wild speculation about why the band might have developed a furry following!  
Up until then I'd kept it to myself that I pretend be be an otter on the internet (or inside my head in other settings), but, I ended up telling them.  They seem fine about it, though I expect some ribbing at the next rehearsal.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm having some breakfast, and having an interesting time in the group chat of one of the bands I play in.  The singer runs our bandcamp page, he'd looked at the page analytics and noticed that a couple of people (who I'd PM'd links to) had followed links from this forum.  Cue all kinds of wild speculation about why the band might have developed a furry following!
> Up until then I'd kept it to myself that I pretend be be an otter on the internet (or inside my head in other settings), but, I ended up telling them.  They seem fine about it, though I expect some ribbing at the next rehearsal.


Happy endings FTW


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

stimpy said:


>


Don’t!!  Five minutes around here and it would be all be Venom.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Don’t!!  Five minutes around here and it would be all be Venom.


I find the lack of anti-venom disturbing. :3


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 21, 2018)

Last lesson today that would be a PE, is cancelled!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 21, 2018)

*yawns* morning or afternoon everyfur.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 21, 2018)

That moment when you wake up and realize you went back to sleep for an hour and a half!!! Fuck! I just love being late!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That moment when you wake up and realize you went back to sleep for an hour and a half!!! Fuck! I just love being late!


Hi Okami, and good luck


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 21, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Okami, and good luck


Thanks Black Burn.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 21, 2018)

Well, time to get ready for work. Gonna work a half day, then work all night tonight. Yay. See ya later Furries!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

I just took a couple of hours out and watched Peter Rabbit 

It is gloriously furry.


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 21, 2018)

I start my new job today. <3


----------



## defunct (Feb 21, 2018)

oo good luck! Where is it?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 21, 2018)

Nastala said:


> oo good luck! Where is it?


It's about 2 and 1/2 hours from now. Children's retail merchandiser. I did a 'work experience' thing for them a while ago, for about a month, so I already know how things run over there. And all of the employees and my manager are sooo nice and accommodating to me. I have disabilities, so just getting a job like this is amazing and exciting for me.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2018)

*coughs violently*


----------



## defunct (Feb 21, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> It's about 2 and 1/2 hours from now. Children's retail merchandiser. I did a 'work experience' thing for them a while ago, for about a month, so I already know how things run over there. And all of the employees and my manager are sooo nice and accommodating to me. I have disabilities, so just getting a job like this is amazing and exciting for me.


very nice. have fun!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 21, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> It's about 2 and 1/2 hours from now. Children's retail merchandiser. I did a 'work experience' thing for them a while ago, for about a month, so I already know how things run over there. And all of the employees and my manager are sooo nice and accommodating to me. I have disabilities, so just getting a job like this is amazing and exciting for me.


Good luck with new job!!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 21, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *coughs violently*


Hands you cough meds


----------



## Loffi (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a work thing tonight and work is going to pay for my dinner. Can't wait to order the most expensive thing on the menu lol


----------



## Rystren (Feb 21, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Hands you cough meds


thanks, but it was caused by a drink. I'm good now ^^


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I have a work thing tonight and work is going to pay for my dinner. Can't wait to order the most expensive thing on the menu lol


Lel that's how you do it the right way


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

OOOOOOOOK!!!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 21, 2018)

Work...so boring right now. Help.



backpawscratcher said:


> OOOOOOOOK!!!


Is that a good ook or a bad ook?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OOOOOOOOK!!!


....Bark?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 21, 2018)

eeek!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> eeek!


BARK


----------



## stimpy (Feb 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> BARK


Ding ding


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

*snorts happily at furry friends*


P_Dragon said:


> Is that a good ook or a bad ook?


All ooks are good ooks


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *snorts happily at furry friends*
> 
> All ooks are good ooks



Good ook then!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2018)

This thread is wildly amusing. To see the sheer level of communication happening in it.

I want a sequel to Bleach. :V


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This thread is wildly amusing. To see the sheer level of communication happening in it.
> 
> I want a sequel to Bleach. :V


I want 4th high school dxd season


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 21, 2018)

gods i'm physically hurting

Ugh long day at work.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> gods i'm physically hurting
> 
> Ugh long day at work.


Nasty.  

*hugs*


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *snorts happily at furry friends*
> 
> All ooks are good ooks


Ok good! I couldn't tell


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Ok good! I couldn't tell


If it's a bad one it's more of a Foooook!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> gods i'm physically hurting
> 
> Ugh long day at work.


There's Nothing a drink won't fix


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If it's a bad one it's more of a Foooook!!


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!! Dammit, that one got me


----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I have a work thing tonight and work is going to pay for my dinner. Can't wait to order the most expensive thing on the menu lol



Sounds fun! I'd certainly take full advantage of this!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sounds fun! I'd certainly take full advantage of this!


Last one we had I ended up with pretty much the cheapest food off the menu, the veggie option, so made up for it by ordering lots of cocktails.  Managed to corrupt a couple of co-workers into doing the same too.  Here's the restaurant's cocktail list http://mashsteak.co.uk/assets/Uploads/Cocktail-book-MASH2.pdf 

I'll let you guess which one I went for


----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Last one we had I ended up with pretty much the cheapest food off the menu, the veggie option, so made up for it by ordering lots of cocktails.  Managed to corrupt a couple of co-workers into doing the same too.  Here's the restaurant's cocktail list http://mashsteak.co.uk/assets/Uploads/Cocktail-book-MASH2.pdf
> 
> I'll let you guess which one I went for



Yep, I think I can guess! : )

Some costly cocktails, there!

Huh, not much food about the place here...looks like an egg salad sandwich tonight and some pasts is gonna be about it till Friday and groceries. Funny, how quick groceries run out.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2018)

Here's something you don't hear everyday, ghost alzheimer's.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep, I think I can guess! : )
> 
> Some costly cocktails, there!
> 
> Huh, not much food about the place here...looks like an egg salad sandwich tonight and some pasts is gonna be about it till Friday and groceries. Funny, how quick groceries run out.


Yeah that place isn't cheap.  Not one I'd choose if I were picking up the tab.  

Doesn't sound like much to build a meal from.  Anything in your freezer (if you have one)?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here's something you don't hear everyday, ghost alzheimer's.


Is that ghost as in ghost pregnancy, or ghost as in haunting?


----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah that place isn't cheap.  Not one I'd choose if I were picking up the tab.
> 
> Doesn't sound like much to build a meal from.  Anything in your freezer (if you have one)?



Let's see: A bag of ice cubes! Well, could always order a pizza, it's temping...

So let's see: so those would be $17 drinks, here! Sounds like an easy place to run up quite a high tab, I think I could have fun with that, pending I wasn't paying : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If it's a bad one it's more of a Foooook!!



Hahaha!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Let's see: A bag of ice cubes! Well, could always order a pizza, it's temping...
> 
> So let's see: so those would be $17 drinks, here! Sounds like an easy place to run up quite a high tab, I think I could have fun with that, pending I wasn't paying : P


Supplier-paid lunches are fun .  I do have to declare them though, which means I can't have too many or everyone thinks I'm an alcoholic.  We're not permitted to give anyone additional business on the basis of them getting us off our trolleys.  Breaks the law over here.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Last one we had I ended up with pretty much the cheapest food off the menu, the veggie option, so made up for it by ordering lots of cocktails.  Managed to corrupt a couple of co-workers into doing the same too.  Here's the restaurant's cocktail list http://mashsteak.co.uk/assets/Uploads/Cocktail-book-MASH2.pdf
> 
> I'll let you guess which one I went for


Banana-infused jack daniels


----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2018)

Speaking of Bananas:

@backpawscratcher : I once saw a discussion about various types of bananas, and how nowadays, one type tends to dominate supermarkets. But it made me curious, about if other 'heirloom' and different varieties exist. Myself, I love watermelon, and there must easily be over 100 cultivars or types, so I was wondering how diverse the world of banas is. : )


----------



## Astus (Feb 21, 2018)

Blahhhhhh killllll meeeeeeeeeeeee ;-; work stinks more than a skunk on vacation


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 21, 2018)

I was talking to a friend who now lives in Ecuador, and he was saying that while one kind makes up the bulk of exports, most Ecuadorians find it absurd that we know only one banana. Apparently they have a number of types, served in different ways, but most of them are consumed domestically.  

Is that the time?  I should get off to bed, really.  G'night, furries.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Speaking of Bananas:
> 
> @backpawscratcher : I once saw a discussion about various types of bananas, and how nowadays, one type tends to dominate supermarkets. But it made me curious, about if other 'heirloom' and different varieties exist. Myself, I love watermelon, and there must easily be over 100 cultivars or types, so I was wondering how diverse the world of banas is. : )


You're right.  Roughly the bananas grown around the world are of one type, the Cavendish, a variety that was developed in England of all places.  However, there's a problem with that variety in that the plants are infertile, meaning that all new plants are cut and spliced from existing ones.  This means that there's no way to breed resistance to disease into it, and now that there are fungal blights occurring the banana plants are dying off.  This is causing a mad scramble to find a resistant strain and see how they can create some sort of hybrid between it and the Cavendish.

All of which means I might have to become a plantain-muncher instead   Hoping it doesn't come to that of course.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 21, 2018)

Did the forums just update? The format is different


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I was talking to a friend who now lives in Ecuador, and he was saying that while one kind makes up the bulk of exports, most Ecuadorians find it absurd that we know only one banana. Apparently they have a number of types, served in different ways, but most of them are consumed domestically.
> 
> Is that the time?  I should get off to bed, really.  G'night, furries.


Night otter.  Sleep well 

@Simo Massan's Ecuadorian friend is also correct.  There are hundreds of different types of banana across Africa and South America, but most of them are virtually ignored by the big plantations.  In the UK we only really get two, maybe three, types.  In Spain there are more, but certainly no more than a dozen.  Madness really.


----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Blahhhhhh killllll meeeeeeeeeeeee ;-; work stinks more than a skunk on vacation



So says the smelly little fox, an animal noted for their skunk-like scent! : P



backpawscratcher said:


> You're right.  Roughly the bananas grown around the world are of one type, the Cavendish, a variety that was developed in England of all places.  However, there's a problem with that variety in that the plants are infertile, meaning that all new plants are cut and spliced from existing ones.  This means that there's no way to breed resistance to disease into it, and now that there are fungal blights occurring the banana plants are dying off.  This is causing a mad scramble to find a resistant strain and see how they can create some sort of hybrid between it and the Cavendish.
> 
> All of which means I might have to become a plantain-muncher instead   Hoping it doesn't come to that of course.



Ah, that's also what I read. Well, let's hope things work out!



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Did the forums just update? The format is different



I noted that too, and thought maybe my computer is just acting weird.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah, like look (I’m on my phone btw)


----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yeah, like look (I’m on my phone btw)



Huh, I've been getting similar glitches on my computer, but haven't tried my phone; looks like maybe the pages aren't loading correctly? Weird, though.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, I've been getting similar glitches on my computer, but haven't tried my phone; looks like maybe the pages aren't loading correctly? Weird, though.


My FAF is ALL kinds of messed up right now!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 21, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> My FAF is ALL kinds of messed up right now!


What’s going onnn ?? Dx


----------



## stimpy (Feb 21, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> My FAF is ALL kinds of messed up right now!





WolfoxeCrevan said:


> What’s going onnn ?? Dx





Simo said:


> Huh, I've been getting similar glitches on my computer, but haven't tried my phone; looks like maybe the pages aren't loading correctly? Weird, though.


Go to FAF via FA. dont why but it fixes it


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 21, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Go to FAF via FA. dont why but it fixes it


Oh hey it worked  thanks XD


----------



## Telnac (Feb 21, 2018)

stimpy said:


> There's Nothing a drink won't fix


That’s why there’s brandy in my coffee atm. It’s just been one of those days.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 22, 2018)

Kinda slow in here.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Kinda slow in here.


That’s because a lot of ppl are having a hard time with the site even coming up.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 22, 2018)

There's nothing like a glass of whiskey and a cigar after a long day


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 22, 2018)

Telnac said:


> That’s because a lot of ppl are having a hard time with the site even coming up.



It usually behaves for me. Apparently the website likes Safari?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

Forums seem to be broken for me. it looks like badly formated HTML text. even the people I blocked I can see.*shamefully*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 22, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 22, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Forums seem to be broken for me. it looks like badly formated HTML text. even the people I blocked I can see.*shamefully*



This was happening earlier for me, but it's fine on my side now


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 22, 2018)

Morning mates!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm about to go to bed, but morning, lol.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 22, 2018)

G'night then


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 22, 2018)

Night


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 22, 2018)

Morning/Afternoon/Evening. 

What's up?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 22, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening.
> 
> What's up?


Im making burgers lol


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm about to go to bed, but morning, lol.


Good night


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 22, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Im making burgers lol


Nice. What type?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 22, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Nice. What type?


beef I think. bit of lettuce, cheese and tomato. currently waiting for the chips to cook


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 22, 2018)

stimpy said:


> beef I think. bit of lettuce, cheese and tomato. currently waiting for the chips to cook


Ayy.
Simple but good!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 22, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Ayy.
> Simple but good!


It was pretty good!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi everyone.  They’ve activated the Cloudfare protection, hence the forum layouts getting messed up.  Someone must be trying to DDOS the site again.

Go to FA to pass through the Cloudfare check then cycle back here via the Community link at the top of the screen.  Sorts it out.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2018)

#rekt


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> #rekt



Ha!  I do feel like the Daily Mail is way more toxic and pernicious than 99% of what I've seen in the fandom though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ha!  I do feel like the Daily Mail is way more toxic and pernicious than 99% of what I've seen in the fandom though.


Still better than Fox.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Still better than Fox.


On a par with it, I'd say.  It'll be worth checking back in a few hours for the comments section.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> #rekt


Hahahaha.  That’s been popping up all over my Twitter feed.  Funny as hell, especially the “Furfest?” bit 

I do need to go take a shower now though.  Daily Mail


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

All MSM is toxic it's just you can ignore the toxicity if it goes with your biases.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 22, 2018)

Now why can't Fox news be run and presented by actual foxes?  I think I'd watch that...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> All MSM is toxic it's just you can ignore the toxicity if it goes with your biases.


Given what the UK news media is like at the moment I can only agree.  

Take that away though and people start getting their news from FaceBook shares.  We’ve already seen how that turns out.  Even more division and shouting.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Now why can't Fox news be run and presented by actual foxes?  I think I'd watch that...


And Sky News by the actual sky 

It would be all birds flying about and clouds.  That would be quite relaxing.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm wearing a tie today


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm wearing a tie today


Interesting.  For anything in particular or as a fashion statement?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the tip about going to FA first then here.

However glad I'm in my car front page was erm Interesting?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Thanks for the tip about going to FA first then here.
> 
> However glad I'm in my car front page was erm Interesting?


Haha.  Isn’t it always?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Interesting.  For anything in particular or as a fashion statement?


Just a fashion statement, lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Just a fashion statement, lol


That’s quite fun.  What colour and pattern have you gone with?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Thanks for the tip about going to FA first then here.
> 
> However glad I'm in my car front page was erm Interesting?



I do feel like that SFW toggle at the top right should be labelled as the Panic button, for when someone walks into the room!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

I woke up late something turned off two of my alarms on my phone. And one didn't go off. So I slammed a massive thing of caravan tea and am now chasing it with black coffee.

The coffee is way denser then the tea.


I also got some salty chips for latter. I think yesterday I was operating on a calorie deficit.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That’s quite fun.  What colour and pattern have you gone with?


Here ya go

Ignore the anime and vocaloid posters, i'm a fuckin' weeaboo


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Here ya go
> 
> Ignore the anime and vocaloid posters, i'm a fuckin' weeaboo


Ex had to wear ties for band. I have bow ties. (Somebody gave me one of the London metro with matching suspenders) but I'm more of a curvat guy myself.


Granted I also like lace so if I dressed how I'd wanted I'd look truly insane.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ex had to wear ties for band. I have bow ties. (Somebody gave me one of the London metro with matching suspenders) but I'm more of a curvat guy myself.
> 
> 
> Granted I also like lace so if I dressed how I'd wanted I'd look truly insane.


I wanna wear a tie for band but my brother dosen't have plain black ties


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Here ya go
> 
> Ignore the anime and vocaloid posters, i'm a fuckin' weeaboo


Nice


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ex had to wear ties for band. I have bow ties. (Somebody gave me one of the London metro with matching suspenders) but I'm more of a curvat guy myself.
> 
> 
> Granted I also like lace so if I dressed how I'd wanted I'd look truly insane.


The word that comes to mind is Fop


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 22, 2018)

What



That's not a word


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a word


Check it out on dictionary.com.  It’s an old word now only used as an affectionate put-down here in England, something you say as banter to a friend.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh thats why I don't know it

I'm american


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh thats why I don't know it
> 
> I'm american


British English has lots of stuff like that in it, olde worlde phrases and words that never made it across the Atlantic.  Now you can take delight in using fop in the knowledge that nobody around you knows what you’re saying


----------



## Loffi (Feb 22, 2018)

How's everyone? I'm off today and getting ready to go day drinking with my friends.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 22, 2018)

Victory is all you need so cultivate and plant the seed, hold your breath and count to ten just count to ten. I'm gonna make it rain, so ring the bell, I know it all to well, switchblade on the edge of your wrist, can I get a witness? 'cause agony brings no reward don't be a casualty, CUT THE CORD.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> British English has lots of stuff like that in it


Yeah, like unnecessary Us and Es too 



Stadt said:


> How's everyone? I'm off today and getting ready to go day drinking with my friends.


Another boring day at work. Such is life.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> The word that comes to mind is Fop


I'll quote a character from one of my stories.

"You never know when a dandy comes in handy!"

Though yeah I'm the type of the bastard who looks at stuff like this and goes Hmm  why yes!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah, like unnecessary Us and Es too


Noe ideua whaut youe aure taulking aubout


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

So yes I'm the type of bastard who when I dress how I want goths adore me and one time had a person try to sell me a hearse, coffin included license plate Dracula.

It was really tempting


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> So yes I'm the type of bastard who when I dress how I want goths adore me and one time had a person try to sell me a hearse, coffin included license plate Dracula.
> 
> It was really tempting


I hope you at least took pics you can post here


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 22, 2018)

WOW, THE FAF HAS CHANGED


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 22, 2018)

It occurs to me I've really toned down my clothing since my early 20s, without really thinking about it.  I was looking through some old band pictures where I've got patchwork velvet trousers, cuban heeled boots with a buckle, a Swiss army greatcoat over a waistcoat and a racoon-tail hat.  On other days it was bright purple trousers, army boots and a lace-up Swanndri bush shirt, with a pointed wool hat if it was cold.  I should wear more daft stuff really, it was fun.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*boops the snoot and runs away* Catch me if you can, hahahahaha.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *boops the snoot and runs away* Catch me if you can, hahahahaha.


*floats after and boops* gotcha!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats after and boops* gotcha!


awww man ya got me.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> awww man ya got me.


 Maybe next time. 
But first..
*boops and runs*


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 22, 2018)

It really upsets me to know that skirts and shirts that fit me just half a year before no longer fit me now. I've been set back to having only about 3 skirts and half a dozen shirts that fit me.

Also it's like day 3 now of 'no more unnecessary snacking.' Going okay. My new job is really helping to distract me from unwanted eating. ( For reference, I am an compulsive/ impulsive overeater.)

I've been referred to therapy to help cope with my eating problems, and I'm also going to a therapeutic class for an unrelated issue (anxiety disorders.) I'll also be stopping at the next city over in a few days to check out the book store for some good self-help books. I really want to do this.

Unrelated, but you know how they say Canada has free healthcare and psych care? Well they kinda do - until you turn into an adult. I used to have free therapy and visits to a psychiatrist for years, so I was shocked when I (22 now) went to discuss therapy with the psychological unit of my clinic and they told me they could only give me 5-6 sessions for free and that if I was looking for long term, I'd have to pay/ look for a private therapist. wtf. As someone with lifelong chronic mental illness, I never knew this. It's fairly... upsetting.


(Also, FA forums think me trying to correct small typing errors is spam and won't let me do it :C  )


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It occurs to me I've really toned down my clothing since my early 20s, without really thinking about it.  I was looking through some old band pictures where I've got patchwork velvet trousers, cuban heeled boots with a buckle, a Swiss army greatcoat over a waistcoat and a racoon-tail hat.  On other days it was bright purple trousers, army boots and a lace-up Swanndri bush shirt, with a pointed wool hat if it was cold.  I should wear more daft stuff really, it was fun.


Yeah.  Best thing about being young.  I used to look like an explosion in a charity shop some days   You of course can still get away with it.  Lucky bugger.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Now why can't Fox news be run and presented by actual foxes?  I think I'd watch that...



Give a bad name to actual foxes


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> It really upsets me to know that skirts and shirts that fit me just half a year before no longer fit me now. I've been set back to having only about 3 skirts and half a dozen shirts that fit me.
> 
> Also it's like day 3 now of 'no more unnecessary snacking.' Going okay. My new job is really helping to distract me from unwanted eating. ( For reference, I am an compulsive/ impulsive overeater.)
> 
> ...


Do you have a regular exercise routine? Can really help for everything you’re describing.


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Do you have a regular exercise routine? Can really help for everything you’re describing.




 I do. During my other 'attempts' at losing weight. I would start with 20 minutes on the treadmill and 20 crunches every day - and eventually move up to about 40 minutes on the treadmill, and 40-50 crunches a day. I would also take a walk around the block. The problem lies with my brain and impulsiveness.

 Right now, I am starting slow. I think that what I should do first is really tackle the issues that are going on in my psychology that is making me lose control over my eating. And then once I have established a solid psychological support system, I'll start exercising again. It's just that I do not want to do too many things at once which will make all of my effort fall apart again. I want to try easing into it slowly and making sure I' supported this time. I know what I should be doing diet and exercise wise, it's this issue with motivation and impulsiveness behaviour that is the issue for me.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> I do. During my other 'attempts' at losing weight. I would start with 20 minutes on the treadmill and 20 crunches every day - and eventually move up to about 40 minutes on the treadmill, and 40-50 crunches a day. I would also take a walk around the block. The problem lies with my brain and impulsiveness.
> 
> Right now, I am starting slow. I think that what I should do first is really tackle the issues that are going on in my psychology that is making me lose control over my eating. And then once I have established a solid psychological support system, I'll start exercising again. It's just that I do not want to do too many things at once which will make all of my effort fall apart again. I want to try easing into it slowly and making sure I' supported this time. I know what I should be doing diet and exercise wise, it's this issue with motivation and impulsiveness behaviour that is the issue for me.


Sounds tough, but there’s a vibe about that response that makes me certain you can do this.  Small steps in the right direction, gradually building to something more.  Don’t be too scared to  combine new things into the routine though.  Whatever happens there will be setbacks, there always is.  Might be easier to deal with a setback if you’ve achieved something on another front at the same time.  How much sleep are you getting too?  That’s really important.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I hope you at least took pics you can post here



Unfortunately no.

However next time I have a chance I'll take some photos of the get up.

Here's a photo of a similar hearse. The one offered to me for 3200$ had white walls


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah.  Best thing about being young.  I used to look like an explosion in a charity shop some days   You of course can still get away with it.  Lucky bugger.



Sadly my last flat had a moth infestation, and the wee powdery radges ate large chunks of my old wardrobe, as well as the magnificent badly taxidermied ferret we used to have on the mantelpiece!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

I should get back into sewing. Once I get my room in order I should be able to move in the 1898 sewing machine I have. That should be delightful.


However the prices of fabric aren't so soddin delightful.

Always have wanted to make a greatcoat/ frock coat hybrid. Also need to see about getting more vests. Now my hair is long enough to be tied back maybe I can finally get one of these.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Sadly my last flat had a moth infestation, and the wee powdery radges ate large chunks of my old wardrobe, as well as the magnificent badly taxidermied ferret we used to have on the mantelpiece!


Damn.  That’s annoying.  Clothes like that are more expensive now.  We have a lot of “vintage” stalls just up the road in Camden.  Always worth a look, although I can’t pull off the more colourful stuff these days. 

I’d say moths are evil, but round here that would probably offend someone


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Unfortunately no.
> 
> However next time I have a chance I'll take some photos of the get up.
> 
> Here's a photo of a similar hearse. The one offered to me for 3200$ had white walls


LOTS of customisation potential there!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 22, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Maybe next time.
> But first..
> *boops and runs*


*runs after @Rystren * I'm gonna get you. I... will... get... you. *keeps running*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 22, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *runs after @Rystren * I'm gonna get you. I... will... get... you. *keeps running*


*keeps a runnin* lol


----------



## Mabus (Feb 22, 2018)

WOOF! :V


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 22, 2018)

Grauwh! :'D


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Mabus said:


> WOOF! :V


OOOOOOK!!!! 

Have you been away woofer?  Or have we just been missing each other?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 22, 2018)

Awawawawawawwawaawwawaw


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Awawawawawawwawaawwawaw


Kurwa!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Kurwa!!!


Ja pierdole!!


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 22, 2018)

Huh


----------



## stimpy (Feb 22, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> View attachment 28083 Huh


Wut?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 22, 2018)

Hmm, I'm flummoxed, but there's got to be a post-grad thesis in there for somebody.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

That postfurry thing made little sense...

Also I am vaguely offended steampunk wasn't included in the list.



However a part of me is thankful!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

Gods im exhausted


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2018)

Hiya Furries!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Furries!


Did you bring booze?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Did you bring booze?


Not today. I gotta go to work in a couple of hours. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi :O


----------



## stimpy (Feb 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiya Furries!


g'day


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> LOTS of customisation potential there!!


I was instantly envisioning it with Astro supreme wheels with side pipes and tinted drivers glass... and yes I would have used the coffin for naps. 

And I'd never have to worry about door dings ever.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 22, 2018)

Shit I'm so stressed out, german test on monday, I don't know anything from this language


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Hi :O


Hey


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2018)

stimpy said:


> g'day


Hiya m8!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi


Hello Black Burn!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Shit I'm so stressed out, german test on monday, I don't know anything from this language


Youll do fine. Stop stressing.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Youll do fine. Stop stressing.


But I don't know anything and my parents expect me at least 3 from it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But I don't know anything and my parents expect me at least 3 from it


Well my little furry friend, I would suggest studying the best you can, and just do it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2018)

Time to wash dishes and cook dinner. Bye Furries!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 22, 2018)

I keep hearing the horn from a N class locomotive and I love it


----------



## stimpy (Feb 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time to wash dishes and cook dinner. Bye Furries!


goodbye


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Time to wash dishes and cook dinner. Bye Furries!


Missed you again.  Hi anyway!!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 22, 2018)

Hmm, hanging around on furry sites has got under my skin.  I just nodded off for an unplanned nap with the dog curled up behind my knees.  In my half-asleep dreamy state I was convinced there was a fox there and mumbled something incoherent about foxes to my wife as I woke up.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 22, 2018)

Now I'm back off to bed, and hoping I don't mumble more weird furry stuff in my sleep!  G'night...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

I am also heading to my nest for the night.  Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.  Stay amazing.


----------



## Simo (Feb 22, 2018)

@Massan Otter : Goodnight there, and be careful: when foxes start appearing in your dreams, your one step away from being in their evil power...

@backpawscratcher : 'night as well, and hope your nest is cozy. Odd, you remind me that I am craving bananas, now, or even some banana bread!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 22, 2018)

I just had one, was tasty. Now I gotta have some vegemite!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

I've been exhausted forced to go do errands against my will and Now I'M really drinking and also craving cuddles
*mutters to himself*

*swigs fireball right from the bottle*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 22, 2018)

Woof.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 22, 2018)

...yiff?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've been exhausted forced to go do errands against my will and Now I'M really drinking and also craving cuddles
> *mutters to himself*
> 
> *swigs fireball right from the bottle*



*hugs*


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 22, 2018)

I post one philosophical thought on facebook and now everyone thinks I'm suicidal. 

*headdesk*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 22, 2018)

I need to find something to do. I'm bored as hell and sad as hell. Today has been one of the shittiest days this year.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I need to find something to do. I'm bored as hell and sad as hell. Today has been one of the shittiest days this year.



This year? It's still winter yet, you have 10 months left.

But yeah, some mind-numbingly boring days seem to come about when you're trying to find something to do.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 22, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> This year? It's still winter yet, you have 10 months left.
> 
> But yeah, some mind-numbingly boring days seem to come about when you're trying to find something to do.


Yeah. My day has been a bit rough as well. I wish I could have steady finances. I think if I wasn't so damn on edge about that I'd be a litte less up tight. But how has your year been so far, frien?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yeah. My day has been a bit rough as well. I wish I could have steady finances. I think if I wasn't so damn on edge about that I'd be a litte less up tight. But how has your year been so far, frien?


It has been mostly cycling through ideas of what to do with my free time. Right now it has been wake up, go to work, go home, listen to podcasts, post on forums, and then sleep. Ironically, the podcasts I've listened to were very philosophically and psychologically uplifting, which has led me into that pursuit of doing something productive and interesting other than work.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 22, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> It has been mostly cycling through ideas of what to do with my free time. Right now it has been wake up, go to work, go home, listen to podcasts, post on forums, and then sleep. Ironically, the podcasts I've listened to were very philosophically and psychologically uplifting, which has led me into that pursuit of doing something productive and interesting other than work.


That sounds pretty cool actually. What you thinkin about doing?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> That sounds pretty cool actually. What you thinkin about doing?


It's hard to decide right now because I have it set so broad. Three main things were:
- Videos
- Books (relevant to what was discussed)
- Writing

For videos they wouldn't be as nearly  in-depth and as focused on complex issues as my other two points of interest (mostly just goofy stuff). Almost everything I plan on creating for the video will be hand-made, even full character animations (which is why it's so hard to even start it lol).
In writing it would be like a compilation of the various ideas I've been exposed to and building to a conclusion with their parts. The subject, unsurprisingly, would be about current political, social, and religious tensions.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> @Massan Otter : Goodnight there, and be careful: when foxes start appearing in your dreams, your one step away from being in their evil power...



Pssst, don't tell 'em I'm wearing my fox onesie right now.  I'd never live that down!  It's cold this morning and it was the closest warm thing.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 23, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Pssst, don't tell 'em I'm wearing my fox onesie right now.  I'd never live that down!  It's cold this morning and it was the closest warm thing.



That sounds kind of aborable.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm in a really shitty mood.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> @backpawscratcher : 'night as well, and hope your nest is cozy. Odd, you remind me that I am craving bananas, now, or even some banana bread!


You mean you don't always crave bananas?  How is that possible?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I need to find something to do. I'm bored as hell and sad as hell. Today has been one of the shittiest days this year.


*hugs Ovi tightly*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You mean you don't always crave bananas?  How is that possible?



Heretic! Bananas are amazing.

... really they're incredibly cheap and good for you.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2018)

*reads posts praising bananas*
*realises there's one within arm's reach*

Result!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Something everyone can unite upon 

*forms Banana Party and runs for office*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 23, 2018)

just made some chicken breast, cant wait to wake up at 1 in the morning with salmonella poisoning


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Are you going to form a "banana republic"?
> 
> I just had to.


Hahahaha.  That’s so good!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 23, 2018)

So for now day is pretty good, I was almost late beacuse I didn't set the alarm clock, but first lesson was free, second was history so I was debating how November Uprising was wasted opportunity to reclaim independence, maths well.. *yawn*, now I have technics so I don't do nothing... And do nothing, and then two lessons of polish.. But it's friday!! But still this german test stresses me out on Monday


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 23, 2018)

Yay, missed the first lesson of college cause I overslept, and it was a lesson I like as well. Oh well, should still be able to get there for the rest of it.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 23, 2018)

Wass popin yo (I'm never doing that again)


----------



## Astus (Feb 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So for now day is pretty good, I was almost late beacuse I didn't set the alarm clock, but first lesson was free, second was history so I was debating how November Uprising was wasted opportunity to reclaim independence, maths well.. *yawn*, now I have technics so I don't do nothing... And do nothing, and then two lessons of polish.. But it's friday!! But still this german test stresses me out on Monday



I can help out on the German test :O just know "Geh zurück in dein schmutziges Haus, deutscher Abschaum! Lang lebe Polen!"


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I can help out on the German test :O just know "Geh zurück in dein schmutziges Haus, deutscher Abschaum! Lang lebe Polen!"


Why you are so mean to germuns? ;w; it's not their fault that my goverement wants me to learn it, and I need to know more, I will just do my best in learning, well we'll see what will happen and what grade I will have from it


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *keeps a runnin* lol


I'm gonna get you sooner or later. grrr come here already. *keeps running*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 23, 2018)

Just last night I watched the Nut Job with my little brother. It was a good movie actually.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2018)

Don't mind me, just checking out Open Chat. =w=


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Well. Off to work. Might be able to get on here later. Bye Furries!


----------



## Astus (Feb 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Why you are so mean to germuns? ;w; it's not their fault that my goverement wants me to learn it, and I need to know more, I will just do my best in learning, well we'll see what will happen and what grade I will have from it



The Germans poisoned your water, burned your crops, and delivered a plague unto your houses... and you want to be nice to them!? Pop the Germans!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> The Germans poisoned your water, burned your crops, and delivered a plague unto your houses... and you want to be nice to them!? Pop the Germans!


Welp, it's the past, why I should be angry on modern germans that their ancestors did something to mine ancestors? I'm a patriot not fascist, I feel my heart with love to my motherland not with rage for something that happened in the past


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2018)

On my way to get a check up, from the neck up. Psychiatry day but at least I get Valium so far the only thing that makes me feel normal. Or kind of normal. Tried so many things but the little black dress of psych meds here and again is about the only one that hasn't made me feel worse.


----------



## Loffi (Feb 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> On my way to get a check up, from the neck up. Psychiatry day but at least I get Valium so far the only thing that makes me feel normal. Or kind of normal. Tried so many things but the little black dress of psych meds here and again is about the only one that hasn't made me feel worse.



Good luck. I'm still trying to find something that works for me and it's so tiring. Doesn't help that my doctor doesn't seem to listen to me.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> On my way to get a check up, from the neck up. Psychiatry day but at least I get Valium so far the only thing that makes me feel normal. Or kind of normal. Tried so many things but the little black dress of psych meds here and again is about the only one that hasn't made me feel worse.



I need to see the doctor about such things myself next week.  Day to day I'm getting by but having an unexpected wobble today.  I'm sure it'll settle down, but I think it's a day for me to avoid getting wrapped up in anything contentious online.  
Think I need to put on some reassuringly strange music, blow some gig cash on good takeaway food and hang out on the bed with my wife.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Think I need to put on some reassuringly strange music


That's the same thing I do on days like that, though around here reggae, jam bands, or chillstep are "strange". I don't go too far into the really weird stuff 

Also I tell you whut, here in Georgia at least, IT'S TOO FKN HOT FOR FEBRUARY . 80 is nice, don't get me wrong, but sheeit I'm not acclimated to the heat yet.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm on the finest hippy nonsense right now.  I love these guys dearly!


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 23, 2018)

Uggggh I really hope my cat doesn't have pancreatic cancer, but she has so many of the signs. (Unknown growth on pancreas, inflamed intestines, abnormal pockets of fluid in the abdominal cavity.)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 23, 2018)

*loses phone* nuuuuuuuuuu, where's mah phone?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2018)

I've just read that a Yellow Snow Warning has been issued for the east of Scotland.  They could have phrased that better...


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm on the finest hippy nonsense right now.  I love these guys dearly!


Okie dokie....that is some hippie nonsense! And is several fields out of my ballpark I think. Ill give it a more serious listen when I get home from work, but that was some major weirdness lol


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Okie dokie....that is some hippie nonsense! And is several fields out of my ballpark I think. Ill give it a more serious listen when I get home from work, but that was some major weirdness lol



I grew up hearing them, so it has a comforting thing for me, like regressing to my early teens.  During a house move, my brother and I found an old reel-to-reel tape recorder at the bottom of a tea-chest which had been untouched since some time in the 70s. There was one tape on it and it was these guys, who we knew very little about.  Combined with the way the music sounds, this made it seem like some strange mystical relic, and we were both completely fascinated with them.


----------



## CindyPig (Feb 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm on the finest hippy nonsense right now.  I love these guys dearly!


My mother had this album . Loved it because it just sounded like people enjoying themselves making very personal music.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm on the finest hippy nonsense right now.  I love these guys dearly!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2018)

If you end up with a spoon stuck in your head, can you say you've been spoon fed?


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've just read that a Yellow Snow Warning has been issued for the east of Scotland.  They could have phrased that better...



Just don't eat any!

Huh, none of the music links are showing in the posts today...site has been acting odd, for me...maybe, old, slow computer, too.



Stadt said:


> Good luck. I'm still trying to find something that works for me and it's so tiring. Doesn't help that my doctor doesn't seem to listen to me.



Yeah, it's hard...things that work on serotonin have made things much, much worse, such as SSRIs/SNRIs...very scary things, the only time I felt better from them is when I stopped taking them. Never again. Ditto with some of the out-layers that work on Dopamine and such; Wellbutrin, Remeron.........I think psych meds are in a very, very primitive state. They're supposed to adjust levels of chemicals in the brain, and yet, they don't even have a way to measure these chemicals, to see how they might be adjusted. 

I also see a talk therapist, and try to eat well, and such, that helps more, I think, and then, something to help me sleep. 

I also hate it when I hear that depression (and anxiety) is a _'treatable illness'_. So's cancer, but that doesn't mean the treatment is at all pleasant, or that one will even live, for that matter. Whatever stupid pharmaceutical company advertising agent who came up with that 'treatable illness' soft-peddling, namby-pamby euphemism needs a swift kick in the face.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Just don't eat any!
> 
> Huh, none of the music links are showing in the posts today...site has been acting odd, for me...maybe, old, slow computer, too.
> 
> ...


At least it’s better than the phrase “Happy Pills”, which one of our tabloid newspapers used today to refer to anti-depressants. As if there wasn’t enough misunderstanding about mental health amongst the general public as it is.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> At least it’s better than the phrase “Happy Pills”, which one of our tabloid newspapers used today to refer to anti-depressants. As if there wasn’t enough misunderstanding about mental health amongst the general public as it is.



Eh, what does the general public understand well anyways?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Sometimes, I break out my prescription of Puckitall. That shit works! But honestly, the only thing that has ever worked for my depression is marijuana. I could take a handful of expensive pills every day or smoke weed. But that's just me.


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sometimes, I break out my prescription of Puckitall. That shit works! But honestly, the only thing that has ever worked for my depression is marijuana. I could take a handful of expensive pills every day or smoke weed. But that's just me.



Yeah, that does seem to help. We have medical here now, but the dispensaries have been REALLY slow to open...I could get it for TMJ/TMD/facial pain. What's odd, though, is that it still costs the same, as it would 'on the street'...and insurance doesn't cover it, of course! But it does seem to make me more relaxed, and in a better mood, especially the day after.


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> At least it’s better than the phrase “Happy Pills”, which one of our tabloid newspapers used today to refer to anti-depressants. As if there wasn’t enough misunderstanding about mental health amongst the general public as it is.



"Crappy Pills" would have been more apt! God, the meds they are coming out with these days, and the side effects: I shudder at the mere idea. I really think SSRIs are more not at all the panacea that the millions of dollars of ads spent pushing them make them out to be, AT ALL.


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> Uggggh I really hope my cat doesn't have pancreatic cancer, but she has so many of the signs. (Unknown growth on pancreas, inflamed intestines, abnormal pockets of fluid in the abdominal cavity.)



Oh, that's sad to hear, and I sure hope you cat is OK. It's so hard. My little orange Manx is 17 now, and he is doing pretty well, and his appetite has stayed pretty good, but I get some of the same fears. I get so attacthed to my cats; never had kids, just cats, so I (think) I know how hard this has to be.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 23, 2018)

I found this and thought it was rather inspirational...



> "We are drawn to wolves because no other animal is so like us. Of all the rest of creation, wolves reflect our own images back to us most dramatically, most realistically, and most intensely. Like wolves, we evolved as hunters; we have long legs and considerable powers of endurance, adaptations to the chase rather than to hiding; we have minds that are capable of fine calculation, not just of spatial relationships, but of strategy and coordination. Like wolves, we band together to kill larger prey, and that has given us a different social system and a different personality from the chimpanzee; we have long childhoods, strong social bonds, complex social roles, and status differences; we tend to claim and defend territories; we have complex forms of communication; we are individuals; we have strong emotions." Steinhart 1995


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I found this and thought it was rather inspirational...


Nah.  We’re drawn to them because they’re just bigger fluffier doggies


----------



## Mabus (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OOOOOOK!!!!
> 
> Have you been away woofer?  Or have we just been missing each other?


Been busy  :’)


----------



## Dongding (Feb 23, 2018)

3:<


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Been busy  :’)


Good busy I hope


----------



## Dongding (Feb 23, 2018)

What does following a person even do?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What does following a person even do?


Makes them know you think they’re ace, in case they miss the part of the thread where everyone compliments each other


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What does following a person even do?


It makes you follows them.

_gasps into the nth dimension. With ice cream_


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

*pads into thread*

*grabs bananas from infinite banana bucket*

*swings up to platform*

*peers down at entrance and waits for arrivals*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello everyfur!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

*swings down from platform*

*pads up to wolfie*

Oook!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

*offers hug*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *offers hug*


*accepts hug* Thanks. How have you been Paws?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings down from platform*
> 
> *pads up to wolfie*
> 
> Oook!


Ookawoooo!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

*grunts*

Hi Okami!!  It feels like months!!  Where have you been?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *accepts hug* Thanks. How have you been Paws?


Mostly good thanks.  Still have moments.  I wrote it all down.  Something to say goodbye.  Not going to submit it though.  Too personal.

How about you?  Everything sorted?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

*swings sadly up to platform*

*covers self with blanket*

*snores*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *grunts*
> 
> Hi Okami!!  It feels like months!!  Where have you been?


Work. Work. Work.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Mostly good thanks.  Still have moments.  I wrote it all down.  Something to say goodbye.  Not going to submit it though.  Too personal.
> 
> How about you?  Everything sorted?


Yep. Almost done. Tonight should be the last night I gotta work.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings sadly up to platform*
> 
> *covers self with blanket*
> 
> *snores*


Sorry. Was polling the troops(my kids and their friends) about dinner. Chinese food tonight. Making coffee.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry. Was polling the troops(my kids and their friends) about dinner. Chinese food tonight. Making coffee.


's OK.  It was only a nap


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. Almost done. Tonight should be the last night I gotta work.


That's great news 

Nice restful recovery weekend planned I hope.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2018)

*lands with all the grace of an out of control conflagration in a fireworks factory*

How is this fair day/eve treating you all?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That's great news
> 
> Nice restful recovery weekend planned I hope.


Not really. Lol. No rest for the weary.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with all the grace of an out of control conflagration in a fireworks factory*
> 
> How is this fair day/eve treating you all?


*hold up a placard with a 10 on it* Great landing! Doing good. About to go to work soon though. Boo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with all the grace of an out of control conflagration in a fireworks factory*
> 
> How is this fair day/eve treating you all?


Howl Are You?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sometimes, I break out my prescription of Puckitall. That shit works! But honestly, the only thing that has ever worked for my depression is marijuana. I could take a handful of expensive pills every day or smoke weed. But that's just me.


Relevant jam:




Parental advisory/NSFW and all that. I love The Supervillains, but they definitely won't be everyone's preferred flavor of tunes.



Telnac said:


> *lands with all the grace of an out of control conflagration in a fireworks factory*
> 
> How is this fair day/eve treating you all?


Wonderful. Been a good day, sunburn and all


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with all the grace of an out of control conflagration in a fireworks factory*
> 
> How is this fair day/eve treating you all?


*ducks flames*

Night here.  01:30.  About to sleep.  Don't know what I'm still doing up 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not really. Lol. No rest for the weary.


That's sad, but I'm sure by now you wouldn't know what to do with yourself on a day off


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hold up a placard with a 10 on it* Great landing! Doing good. About to go to work soon though. Boo.


Boo on werk indeed. Hopefully things go well. 

Today’s been awesome so far!  Chick-fil-a for lunch. Found a gun case for ny VEPR. Finally got good seats to watch the Black Panther with my son. It’s about time!  The  rest of my week was crap!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Boo on werk indeed. Hopefully things go well.
> 
> Today’s been awesome so far!  Chick-fil-a for lunch. Found a gun case for ny VEPR. Finally got good seats to watch the Black Panther with my son. It’s about time!  The  rest of my week was crap!


How was Black Panther? Cant wait to see it. My wife is a black panther!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *ducks flames*
> 
> Night here.  01:30.  About to sleep.  Don't know what I'm still doing up
> 
> That's sad, but I'm sure by now you wouldn't know what to do with yourself on a day off


Sleep. Thats what I usually do on a day off. Lol.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Boo on werk indeed. Hopefully things go well.
> 
> Today’s been awesome so far!  Chick-fil-a for lunch. Found a gun case for ny VEPR. Finally got good seats to watch the Black Panther with my son. It’s about time!  The  rest of my week was crap!


I so want to see Black Panther.  I got to see a pre-screening of Peter Rabbit midweek, which isn't yet released over here.  Funny thing was I was the only guy in the entire cinema!!  I was wondering whether I'd stumbled into some woman-only event


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Relevant jam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome tune.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How was Black Panther? Cant wait to see it. My wife is a black panther!


I just bought the tix. Reserved seating, Sat at 9:55pm


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I so want to see Black Panther.  I got to see a pre-screening of Peter Rabbit midweek, which isn't yet released over here.  Funny thing was I was the only guy in the entire cinema!!  I was wondering whether I'd stumbled into some woman-only event


Nice!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I so want to see Black Panther.  I got to see a pre-screening of Peter Rabbit midweek, which isn't yet released over here.  Funny thing was I was the only guy in the entire cinema!!  I was wondering whether I'd stumbled into some woman-only event


Some ppl would call that paradise.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I just bought the tix. Reserved seating, Sat at 9:55pm


I keep thinking it is Saturday already!!!! Working at night sucks. Screws my whole time perception up.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice!


Yeah, I was thinking what I would say if anyone pointed the "only guy in the room" thing out to me.  Whether to go with "It's OK, I'm a furry" or not 


Telnac said:


> Some ppl would call that paradise.


Yeah. Situations like that happen to me all the time.  Completely wasted


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Some ppl would call that paradise.


Reminds me of Monty Python and The Holy Grail when Sir Gallahad was at The Castle Anthrax!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, I was thinking what I would say if anyone pointed the "only guy in the room" thing out to me.  Whether to go with "It's OK, I'm a furry" or not


That would've gotten a laugh!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That would've gotten a laugh!


Yep, and probably the fact that it's true would have gone over everyone's heads


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Relevant jam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Reggae! Yep love this weather! Pollen wont be far off. Nothing like yellow pine sperm covering everything!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yep, and probably the fact that it's true would have gone over everyone's heads


Lol!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Love Reggae! Yep love this weather! Pollen wont be far off. Nothing like yellow pine sperm covering everything!


I am never going outside again!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I am never going outside again!!!


I took this resolution ages ago


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 23, 2018)

OK all, this time I really am going to sleep!!  Everyone have a wonderful evening 

*swings back up into nest*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 23, 2018)

*yawns* it's 2:50AM here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I am never going outside again!!!


Lol! 
Hey Sarachaga!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OK all, this time I really am going to sleep!!  Everyone have a wonderful evening
> 
> *swings back up into nest*


You too Paws! See yah later!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Reminds me of Monty Python and The Holy Grail when Sir Gallahad was at The Castle Anthrax!


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

Oi!  Any o' you nerds got an Xbox?  I need dudes to play Cod:WWII and drink booze with.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


>


Lol!


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Love Reggae! Yep love this weather! Pollen wont be far off. Nothing like yellow pine sperm covering everything!


Glad I'm not the only one! I got to see The Supervillains a couple of times at the old Masq a while back. I miss that place. RIP.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> Oi!  Any o' you nerds got an Xbox?  I need dudes to play Cod:WWII and drink booze with.


Nope. Sorry.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Glad I'm not the only one! I got to see The Supervillains a couple of times at the old Masq a while back. I miss that place. RIP.


The Masquerade?  Use to love that place. Me and bhutrflai danced in the bubbles in Hell once!


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey guys or girls. I'm new here. Just want to have friendly conversation.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Hey guys or girls. I'm new here. Just want to have friendly conversation.


Well hello! Plenty of friendly convo here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

So whats everybody up to tonight? I am going to work here in a bit. Love doing plumping in a 108 year old rat infested house at night! #thisshitishaunted!


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well hello! Plenty of friendly convo here.


Thanks I'm a little shy about talking to people online.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>



Aww, video not available in this country.  Oh well.


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Thanks I'm a little shy about talking to people online.


Well that's like the exact opposite of how normal people work.  I'd pay to see you in person.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Thanks I'm a little shy about talking to people online.


I was too, until I found The Furries. That quickly changed!


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> Well that's like the exact opposite of how normal people work.  I'd pay to see you in person.


Lol it depends.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aww, video not available in this country.  Oh well.


Hiyah Massan!


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was too, until I found The Furries. That quickly changed!


I can't remember how I got into furries but I was like ohhh I like this.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol!
> Hey Sarachaga!!


Hey Okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> I can't remember how I got into furries but I was like ohhh I like this.


I saw a Fursuiter at an anime con. A little research and 24 hours later and I was hooked. that was almost 2 years ago now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Okami!


Hey!


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I saw a Fursuiter at an anime con. A little research and 24 hours later and I was hooked.


I was just playing around on YouTube watching speedpaints. I think that's what got me hooked.


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I saw a Fursuiter at an anime con. A little research and 24 hours later and I was hooked. that was almost 2 years ago now.


My first furry exposure was High Tail Hall on Newgrounds where I jacked it to the zebra chick like 50 times.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> I was just playing around on YouTube watching speedpaints. I think that's what got me hooked.


Yes. YouTube. Its funny how I was on YouTube for years and never ran across anything furry related. Boy was I surprised!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Massan!



Hi.  Did my usual napping for hours, then being woken up by the dog needing to pee at 2am.  Think I'll be back to bed shortly.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2018)

I was on Deviantart and met someone who had a 'fursona' and I thought they had just made the word up. Looked it up and I discovered my calling


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The Masquerade?  Use to love that place. Me and bhutrflai danced in the bubbles in Hell once!


Yep! I saw so many awesome shows there through high school and into college. That was the place for all the ska shows my brother and I would go to. Good times.



Alex_thunderstar said:


> Thanks I'm a little shy about talking to people online.


I'm the same way. No one knows this but my anxiety is maxed out right now.



jffry890 said:


> My first furry exposure was High Tail Hall on Newgrounds where I jacked it to the zebra chick like 50 times.


Bruh. TMI. Thanks


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hi.  Did my usual napping for hours, then being woken up by the dog needing to pee at 2am.  Think I'll be back to bed shortly.


You are a good parent to your furbaby!


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. YouTube. Its funny how I was on YouTube for years and never ran across anything furry related. Boy was I surprised!


Ya but as fell farther it the furry stuff I started to draw my own stuff.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yep! I saw so many awesome shows there through high school and into college. That was the place for all the ska shows my brother and I would go to. Good times.
> 
> 
> I'm the same way. No one knows this but my anxiety is maxed out right now.
> ...


My brother was a drummer in a heavy metal band called Damage. Played there many times. I was his drum tech for a while. Good times. I had a Mohican mokawk then. Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Ya but as fell farther it the furry stuff I started to draw my own stuff.


You an artist? You need a avatar.


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Bruh. TMI. Thanks


'Murica.


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You an artist? You need a avatar.


I plan on it but I honestly don't know how to.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Ya but as fell farther it the furry stuff I started to draw my own stuff.


Yeah, Furry just sucks you in! Can't really explain or describe how I felt when I discovered the fandom. Giddy maybe? I Love It!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> I plan on it but I honestly don't know how to.


Its not hard. Its all in your profile page I think.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Hey guys or girls. I'm new here. Just want to have friendly conversation.


Hi there!


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, Furry just sucks you in! Can't really explain or describe how I felt when I discovered the fandom. Giddy maybe? I Love It!!


I love it too but I want to tell my family but they don't like the "bad"parts of the furry fandom.


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its not hard. Its all in your profile page I think.


Ok thanks!


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Hi there!


Hi!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Ok thanks!


Do you have an account on FA’s main page?  A lot of artists host their galleries there. 

Do you have a fursona?  If not plenty of ppl here would be happy to give you tips on building one!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> I love it too but I want to tell my family but they don't like the "bad"parts of the furry fandom.



You could explain to them how it's really harmless, and it's much more than just the stereotypical image. Just a suggestion


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Do you have an account on FA’s main page?  A lot of artists host their galleries there.
> 
> Do you have a fursona?  If not plenty of ppl here would be happy to give you tips on building one!


I have some I just put up my avatar a picture I did of my ex boyfriend and me.


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

Ay, question.  Do I have to keep F5'ing or is there an auto refresh?


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> You could explain to them how it's really harmless, and it's much more than just the stereotypical image. Just a suggestion


Ok thanks. All of you guys are really sweet. thank you for making me feel comfortable.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> I love it too but I want to tell my family but they don't like the "bad"parts of the furry fandom.


Yeah stay away from the NSFW stuff til you’re older. There’s no reason to feel compelled to “come out of the closet.”  You know your family best.  Tell them (or not) if/when you’re ready.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 23, 2018)

I just don't tell my family I'm a furry. Although I was caught with my pants down while looking at some feral gay dragon yiff when I was younger so I don't know what they think lol.


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yeah stay away from the NSFW still til you’re older. There’s no reason to feel compelled to “come out of the closet.”  You know your family best.  Tell them (or not) if/when you’re ready.


Thanks


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I found this and thought it was rather inspirational...



"We are drawn to skunks because no other animal is so like us. Of all the rest of creation, skunks reflect our own images back to us most dramatically, most realistically, and most intensely. Like skunks, we evolved as fluff-balls; we have pretty stripes and considerable powers of endurance, adaptations to the spray rather than to hiding; we have minds that are capable of fine calculation, not just of spatial relationships, but of strategy and coordination. Like skunks, we band together to scare away larger prey, and that has given us a different social system and a different personality from the mere wolf; we have long childhoods, strong social bonds, complex social roles, and status differences; we tend to claim and defend territories; we have complex forms of communication; we are individuals; we have strong emotions." Steinhart 1995

Huh, that really is quite inspirational!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I just don't tell my family I'm a furry. Although I was caught with my pants down while looking at some feral gay dragon yiff when I was younger so I don't know what they think lol.


*Lol* yeah that _*might*_ be a clue!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Ok thanks. All of you guys are really sweet. thank you for making me feel comfortable.



You're very welcome. Glad we've helped you feel comfortable


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2018)

Guys I gotta eat and go to work. Have a great night.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Guys I gotta eat and go to work. Have a great night.



See ya Okami!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aww, video not available in this country.  Oh well.



Maybe the Spotify link will work


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Can anybody help me on anatomy? I find it difficult.


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2018)

@Alex_thunderstar 

Hi there, and welcome! Huh, nope, no help on anatomy from me, as even by stick figures are bad, but I'm certain some kind fur here will! I can help with writing and such. : )


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> @Alex_thunderstar
> 
> Hi there, and welcome! Huh, nope, no help on anatomy from me, as even by stick figures are bad, but I'm certain some kind fur here will! I can help with writing and such. : )


Ok thanks. I'm thinking about writing a story though, maybe you can help me.


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Can anybody help me on anatomy? I find it difficult.


Might wanna create an artist improvement thread since one doesn't exists on the art forum.  I was thinking about that as well.  Was looking for critique on the anatomy of a pic but the thread is too slow for immediate feedback.


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> Might wanna create an artist improvement thread since one doesn't exists on the art forum.  I was thinking about that as well.  Was looking for critique on the anatomy of a pic but the thread is too slow for immediate feedback.


Ok thanks.


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

Alex_thunderstar said:


> Ok thanks.


By that I mean a general thread, not a "Critique me" thread where it's just you.  Although you could do that, but I feel like a general thread would do more for the community that thread focused on the OP.


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> By that I mean a general thread, not a "Critique me" thread where it's just you.  Although you could do that, but I feel like a general thread would do more for the community that thread focused on the OP.


Ok thanks you have been very helpful.


----------



## Astus (Feb 23, 2018)

I was planning to play games all night... but every time I get all my relaxing sleeping clothes on I always get super tired and end up watching Netflix until I pass out ;-;


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I was planning to play games all night... but every time I get all my relaxing sleeping clothes on I always get super tired and end up watching Netflix until I pass out ;-;



Do you wear footie PJs? I think you should, if not : P


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 23, 2018)

Sitting here in the quiet, missing my wolfie.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 23, 2018)

put on my fursuit partial today. Really enjoy wearing it.



I need to get off my ass and wax up my mustache.

I also need to make some sleeves with wings! because I'm a bat damnit! A bat!


----------



## Astus (Feb 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Do you wear footie PJs? I think you should, if not : P



I do have a pair


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I do have a pair



Funny, me too!


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Sitting here in the quiet, missing my wolfie.



Gotta get yourself a fox, homie.


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

"NRA"

OMG WOW LITERALLY STANDING ON THE GRAVES OF DEAD CHILDREN!

Just kidding.  What kinda shit do you own?  Pic related is mine but about 2 or 3 years old.  I own a few more and missing one or two from this.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 23, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> "NRA"
> 
> OMG WOW LITERALLY STANDING ON THE GRAVES OF DEAD CHILDREN!
> 
> Just kidding.  What kinda shit do you own?  Pic related is mine but about 2 or 3 years old.  I own a few more and missing one or two from this.



Of course the graves of dead children are nice and soft and I am vile furry after all! 

4 mosins 1 Chinese carbine an argentinan mauser made in 1895 a remington 1858 I converted to 45LC and ported the barrel, a polymer80 I made upmyself (theres a firearms thread here.. Go there I recently posted a picture of my polymer 80) two marlin leveractions, a Zastava akm I built, a 9mm TT-33 clone (Zastava m70a) and a 1941 nagant revolver which I've found a really good recipe for reloading for. I also have a black powder colt 1851 brass frame .44 I also have a percussion cap pistol kit I need to build.

Only other gun I'd want is a feg-pa 63


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Of course the graves of dead children are nice and soft and I am vile furry after all!
> 1941 nagant revolver



Got a buddy that has one and saw one at the gun show last weekend for like $400 or something.  Can't remember exactly.  Wish I did my taxes at the beginning of the month because there was a Mini-14 there for $650.  No I gotta spend $800 for the one at Walmart.


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> Of course the graves of dead children are nice and soft and I am vile furry after all!


Holy fuck, where did that even come from?  Am I so drunk I missed something or did you hide that shit in the post somehow?  I hope I haven't gone fucking insane and typed that myself because I don't wanna lose muh guns!

What are you nerds drinking?


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 23, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> Holy fuck, where did that even come from?  Am I so drunk I missed something or did you hide that shit in the post somehow?  I hope I haven't gone fucking insane and typed that myself because I don't wanna lose muh guns!
> 
> What are you nerds drinking?



Oh you said that.  I'm fucking blind.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 24, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> What are you nerds drinking?






 
VODKA!!!!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 24, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> What are you nerds drinking?


nothing like some whiskey and a cigar


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 24, 2018)

Got a nice chilly Bacardi & Coke for myself.


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 24, 2018)

Jim Beam is my new flavor.  I normally drink the Devil's Cut but I'm splitting a bottle of Honey and Coke with the gf.  Alternating between the Jim Honey and Capt Morgan and Coke.  Would drink some Red Stag but I ran out last week.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 24, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It makes you follows them.
> 
> _gasps into the nth dimension. With ice cream_


I wish it would make them tell the truth. 3:


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Do you wear footie PJs? I think you should, if not : P



I think I'm missing an Americanism here.  What are footie PJs?


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I think I'm missing an Americanism here.  What are footie PJs?


Fuzzy full body jumpsuit with built-in foot slippers that you sleep in.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

Ah, I was thinking footie as in football.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

*throws off blanket.  Leaps out of nest and swings down to the floor*

OOOOOOOK!!!!  Good morning everybody!!!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was too, until I found The Furries. That quickly changed!


Yeah, now we can't shut you up 

(I'm kidding of course. Please carry on.)



Alex_thunderstar said:


> I love it too but I want to tell my family but they don't like the "bad"parts of the furry fandom.


Just draw a bunch of furry art, change your mobile background pic to something anthro, and let them come to you if they have any questions.  Ease them into the idea it's just something you're into.  No need for a big announcement.  


Ovi the Dragon said:


> I just don't tell my family I'm a furry. Although I was caught with my pants down while looking at some feral gay dragon yiff when I was younger so I don't know what they think lol.


"What if it's not just a phase George?"
"I don't know Maggie, I really don't."



bhutrflai said:


> Got a nice chilly Bacardi & Coke for myself.


Nice choice. I don't often drink, but that's very much on my go-to list when I do


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm writing a book with furry characters, so it wasn't that much of a step to tell mom I was a furry.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm writing a book with furry characters, so it wasn't that much of a step to tell mom I was a furry.


Mine both know, but considering they’re both 70 and I’ve not lived with them for 26 years now there was no risk from me saying it.  My partner accidentally started the conversation just a few weeks ago by dropping in that I’d been to a furmeet.  I had a long conversation with my Dad about it the following day and he’d obviously been Googling.  They’re both cool, which is nice.

Well done on the book BTW.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ah, I was thinking footie as in football.



Ah, no. May try Cricket, have been studying it...hard to find a team here, but looks fun. Wish me 6's and 4s!


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I think I'm missing an Americanism here.  What are footie PJs?



Also, PJs with built in feet. One piece PJs, with footies, built in.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Also, PJs with built in feet. One piece PJs, with footies, built in.



Like a big romper suit?  Sounds cosy.  I have a couple of those Japanese fleece onesies, an otter and a fox.  Maybe unforgivably cutesy for an adult, but they do make me smile.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, no. May try Cricket, have been studying it...hard to find a team here, but looks fun. Wish me 6's and 4s!


Definitely.  It's less a sport, more a reason for social drinking on a sunny day.  Remember to shout "Touchdown!!!' when someone gets bowled out


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh, I'll be bad....here, most on teams are from India. I will seem funny! But still, I know, here, in Maryland, I will be welcome. I really do love this state, and we have a great flag, the only heraldic crest in the USA:


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

my home state, Michigan, has a flag, two deers, about to mate


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, I'll be bad....here, most on teams are from India. I will seem funny! But still, I know, here, in Maryland, I will be welcome. I really do love this state, and we have a great flag, the only heraldic crest in the USA:


You're all justly proud of that.  I know other Marylanders IRL and they love it too.  First time I saw it I thought it was Duchy of Brabant or another long-gone European medieval statelet.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

is nice, too: says: If you seek a pleasant peninsula, look around you


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

Michigan flag:


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

do like it


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> my home state, Michigan, has a flag, two deers, about to mate


Welcome to Michigan, the Yiff Porn state


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You're all justly proud of that.  I know other Marylanders IRL and they love it too.  First time I saw it I thought it was Duchy of Brabant or another long-gone European medieval statelet.



Was where the Puritans made us go; if you were Catholic, this was your colony

Religious freedom was a joke in our founding.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

These are certainly more imaginative than most of the European ones these days.  I like the Spanish flag thanks to the crest, and some have eagles on or whatever, but most are very boring horizontal or vertical tricolours.  All a bit yawn, you know?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Was where the Puritans made us go; if you were Catholic, this was your colony
> 
> Religious freedom was a joke in our founding.


Yeah, sorry about those Puritans.  Sort of our fault that.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Welcome to Michigan, the Yiff Porn state



Ever read very early Hemingway? Grew up there, Nick Adams era.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, sorry about those Puritans.  Sort of our fault that.


Good morning. I just got home. Ran out of glue. Boo.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

HEY WOOF


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ever read very early Hemingway? Grew up there, Nick Adams era.


Another writer I'm embarrassed to say I've never read.  I completely fail at culture.  Terrible really.  No excuse for it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> HEY WOOF


Hi Simo. How are yah?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning. I just got home. Ran out of glue. Boo.


Morning Okami.  I like the name Glue Boo.  You should market that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Morning Okami.  I like the name Glue Boo.  You should market that.


Or Boo Glue. That works too.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

ooopd all caps


backpawscratcher said:


> Morning Okami.  I like the name Glue Boo.  You should market that.



tipsy


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Or Boo Glue. That works too.


Ace.  We're having a brainstorm session.  Just like working for an ad agency


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Im a zombie right now. Love working in an old house. I swear that fucker is haunted. Keep waiting for something to grab my leg or something.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im a zombie right now. Love working in an old house. I swear that fucker is haunted. Keep waiting for something to grab my leg or something.


As long as there's no well under the stairs or a boathouse out back


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ace.  We're having a brainstorm session.  Just like working for an ad agency


Boo Glue. So Strong It Will Glue Ghost!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah, I'm tired.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Boo Glue. So Strong It Will Glue Ghost!


Only £4.99 from all major retailers!!  

*starts filming infomercial*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, I'm tired.




You could go and nap for a couple of hours.  Set you up for Saturday.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

odd, i always lived in old buildings, here in Baltimore and at home. Never lived in a house built past 1910, only once, and had had to leave. I need solid wood, bricks, ghosts.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Only £4.99 from all major retailers!!
> 
> *starts filming infomercial*


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

a new house i can't live in, has no soul, no spirit


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You could go and nap for a couple of hours.  Set you up for Saturday.


Gonna crash as soon as I am out of the shower. I smell like a 108 year old crawl space.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> a new house i can't live in, has no soul, no spirit


You gotta give it soul. Our house isiless than 20 years old. We only bought it a couple years ago. We love it.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> odd, i always lived in old buildings, here in Baltimore and at home. Never lived in a house built past 1910, only once, and had had to leave. I need solid wood, bricks, ghosts.


Oldest place I ever lived in was an old farmer's cottage from the 16th Century.  It was attached to the side this massive Georgian house that the farmers had built on when times were good.  The owner of that house very kindly let me rent the cottage on the cheap for a few months.  

It was very creaky and you had to duck to get through any doors, but it did have HUGE character.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm a writer and I never read hemmingway... Granted I read the shit out of Guy De Maupassant. 

him and jim butcher inspired me.... Which is why you end up with first person stories with a heavy emphasis on love with chaos going about... oh right and theres an anthromorphic race in my lore that was oppressed for most of its time... HORRAY!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm a writer and I never read hemmingway... Granted I read the shit out of Guy De Maupassant.
> 
> him and jim butcher inspired me.... Which is why you end up with first person stories with a heavy emphasis on love with chaos going about... oh right and theres an anthromorphic race in my lore that was oppressed for most of its time... HORRAY!


Jewish Furries! Pawsome!


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

Was it like this:






Best UK novel, period.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm a writer and I never read hemmingway... Granted I read the shit out of Guy De Maupassant.
> 
> him and jim butcher inspired me.... Which is why you end up with first person stories with a heavy emphasis on love with chaos going about... oh right and theres an anthromorphic race in my lore that was oppressed for most of its time... HORRAY!


About to read a book bhutrflai got me tonight about werewolves. Lincoln Child is the author. Him and Douglas Preston write some good stories together.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Was it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was too stoned in high school to really get into Wuthering Heights. And you say YOU have no culture!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

See. I know I am tired now. I thought Paws posted that but it was Simo. Im going to bed. Goodnight my fellow furries. I cant hold em open any longer. Bye yall.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was too stoned in high school to really get into Wuthering Heights. And you say YOU have no culture!



Yer funny! Love ya.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Stay Pawsome Furries!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

I tended to read classic Russian fiction when younger if I was doing anything cultural.  Started with Tolstoy then Dostoyevsky, who was sometimes VERY hard work.  Mostly though I was more of a non-fiction guy.  I could tell you huge amounts about how something worked or the history of the Holy Roman Empire, for instance.  

Yeah, I was fun at parties 

These days it's mostly sci-fi if I'm honest.  Nice bit of escapism.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> See. I know I am tired now. I thought Paws posted that but it was Simo. Im going to bed. Goodnight my fellow furries. I cant hold em open any longer. Bye yall.


Sleep well man.  Enjoy the rest.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

oh, gonna se him but this song reminds me of a fox I loved so much


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I tended to read classic Russian fiction when younger if I was doing anything cultural.  Started with Tolstoy then Dostoyevsky, who was sometimes VERY hard work.  Mostly though I was more of a non-fiction guy.  I could tell you huge amounts about how something worked or the history of the Holy Roman Empire, for instance.
> 
> Yeah, I was fun at parties
> 
> These days it's mostly sci-fi if I'm honest.  Nice bit of escapism.



I really like Bulgakov out of the Russian writers.  I think it's because of the way the humour and absurdity rides alongside some real insight - I tend to like anyone who is unafraid of mixing those elements.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

this is bad

but






go to hell


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

Hmm, I like that song.  Feels like it could be a fun one to cover with my little bar band trio.  I've just sent it to them to see if they agree.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Mine both know, but considering they’re both 70 and I’ve not lived with them for 26 years now there was no risk from me saying it.  My partner accidentally started the conversation just a few weeks ago by dropping in that I’d been to a furmeet.  I had a long conversation with my Dad about it the following day and he’d obviously been Googling.  They’re both cool, which is nice.
> 
> Well done on the book BTW.


They are 70 and know how to use “the google?”  That’s impressive to me.  My relatives around that age have a poor relationship with computers.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I wish it would make them tell the truth. 3:


It's a bit like any other social media. It doesn't really mean much, especially not on a forum.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Eeltail (Feb 24, 2018)

My neighbour, who's been a good friend for more than a decade, passed away, after being reported missing. It's sad because he was in his late teens, and that's supposed to be the best part of life  He was the only guy that I knew that was into Nintendo. His funeral's on Monday.


----------



## Loffi (Feb 24, 2018)

Eeltail said:


> My neighbour, who's been a good friend for more than a decade, passed away, after being reported missing. It's sad because he was in his late teens, and that's supposed to be the best part of life  He was the only guy that I knew that was into Nintendo. His funeral's on Monday.



Sorry for your loss. Did they find out what happened?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Eeltail said:


> My neighbour, who's been a good friend for more than a decade, passed away, after being reported missing. It's sad because he was in his late teens, and that's supposed to be the best part of life  He was the only guy that I knew that was into Nintendo. His funeral's on Monday.


Oh that’s horrible.  So so sorry to hear that. Are you OK?


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *throws off blanket.  Leaps out of nest and swings down to the floor*
> 
> OOOOOOOK!!!!  Good morning everybody!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks my locked screen is a picture and it says proud furry.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Eeltail said:


> My neighbour, who's been a good friend for more than a decade, passed away, after being reported missing. It's sad because he was in his late teens, and that's supposed to be the best part of life  He was the only guy that I knew that was into Nintendo. His funeral's on Monday.


Ooff.... shit.... that's a shame *hugs*


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I could tell you huge amounts about how something worked or the history of the Holy Roman Empire, for instance.



All I know about it is the Charlemange Badass of the Week article.  
badassoftheweek.com: Badass - Charlemagne
Also that the Protestant states slapped the holy hell out of them.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

I've been out for a little walk at a local nature reserve around a small river estuary.  There I perused some out of focus birds;






Some general scenic stuff;






And guess who might have left these?  This in riverbank mud leading out of the water (no tracks leading down), and the mud was quite firm so it's not a full footprint.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 24, 2018)

Nice photos you've made 



Massan Otter said:


> And guess who might have left these?


I'm not good at guessing D: Who is it? :0


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*bandages snoot*

*accidentally bandages entire head*

*keeps going and bandages shoulders too*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *bandages snoot*
> 
> *accidentally bandages entire head*
> 
> *keeps going and bandages shoulders too*


Mmph mmph mmph mmph


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Mmph mmph mmph mmph


*carefully cuts eye and mouth holes*


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *carefully cuts eye and mouth holes*


hi


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> hi


*looks at strangely bandaged head*

Hi Rystren.  What are you up to?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *looks at strangely bandaged head*
> 
> Hi Rystren.  What are you up to?


being incredibly lazy. lol


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 24, 2018)

*just watches what happend*
:0


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

things. lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> being incredibly lazy. lol


Me too now.  My Partner and I were going to spend some time together this afternoon, as he's going to Ireland tomorrow.  Unfortunately though I can't compete with whatever thing on Netflix he's now watching.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Me too now.  My Partner and I were going to spend some time together this afternoon, as he's going to Ireland tomorrow.  Unfortunately though I can't compete with whatever thing on Netflix he's now watching.


ah yes. netflix. the best way to say "i dont want to do anything else today"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Eeltail said:


> My neighbour, who's been a good friend for more than a decade, passed away, after being reported missing. It's sad because he was in his late teens, and that's supposed to be the best part of life  He was the only guy that I knew that was into Nintendo. His funeral's on Monday.


Im so sorry.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Me too now.  My Partner and I were going to spend some time together this afternoon, as he's going to Ireland tomorrow.  Unfortunately though I can't compete with whatever thing on Netflix he's now watching.


Losing to Netflix and being chill. xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Good morning Furries.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, afternoon!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 24, 2018)

Evening for me :'D


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, afternoon!


Heheh.  You're like a teenager, missing the entire morning


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Heheh.  You're like a teenager, missing the entire morning


I sure dont feel like a teen! My knees are killing me!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Heheh.  You're like a teenager, missing the entire morning


I wake up at around 12 every day. I technically miss every morning. o.o

That's such a sweet compliment! <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Think I need food. I think its an omelette moment. With extra sharp cheddar and black forest ham.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Think I need food. I think its an omelette moment. With extra sharp cheddar and black forest ham.


You had me onside right up until the ham!!  Swap with tomato and I'll come help you eat it.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Furries.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, afternoon!





Jaberwocky said:


> Evening for me :'D


Good whenever! lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You had me onside right up until the ham!!  Swap with tomato and I'll come help you eat it.


Pigs are the candy of the animal kingdom!!! I am a carnivore after all!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Good whenever! lol


Hiyah Ry!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello Yaka and Massan!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Think I need food. I think its an omelette moment. With extra sharp cheddar and black forest ham.


Sharp cheddar? You have cheese you can murder with?

"A man in his 40's died yesterday by consuming sharp cheese."


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Ry!!


hello ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Anyone here ever had to deal with Eczema? I developed this shit almost six months ago and its driving me crazy with this fucking itch! Just wondering if anyone has found a good treatment for the itch?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sharp cheddar? You have cheese you can murder with?
> 
> "A man in his 40's died yesterday by consuming sharp cheese."


Lmao! Yep! Gotta use a wet stone to make sure it is extra sharp!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> hello ^^


How are you?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are you?


i am good. and eating breakfast. lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> i am good. and eating breakfast. lol


I am about to as well. Omelette and butter toast! Mmmmm gooooood!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

5.40pm here, so I'll start cooking dinner in a while.  I'm doing a lamb Keema with rice.  I've tried to imitate how they make it in a little Indian-run cafe we visit occasionally, and I think I've almost got it figured out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> 5.40pm here, so I'll start cooking dinner in a while.  I'm doing a lamb Keema with rice.  I've tried to imitate how they make it in a little Indian-run cafe we visit occasionally, and I think I've almost got it figured out.


Sounds great! I've never eaten any Indian cuisine. Buy I hope to change that one day.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pigs are the candy of the animal kingdom!!! I am a carnivore after all!!


It's OK for wolves.  Tuck in


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It's OK for wolves.  Tuck in


If a monkey were to ever eat pork, people would be in danger!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Well I am gonna jam out while I fix me some breakfast. I shall return!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Michigan flag:



Oh look, there's even a lewd word in there. XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Jelly?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jelly?


Only jam will do, but i got your pun


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Only jam will do, but i got your pun


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Only jam will do, but i got your pun


Agreed. I havent eat jelly is almost 25 years! Jam!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jelly?


nah. preserves. lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> nah. preserves. lol


My kids have never eat jelly. I told them it was like eating hard jello.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> nah. preserves. lol


With a name like Smuckers, it has to be good!( lol Smuckers would make a good Furry name!).


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My kids have never eat jelly. I told them it was like eating hard jello.


i dont like jelly anymore either. especially grape jelly


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> With a name like Smuckers, it has to be good!( lol Smuckers would make a good Furry name!).


"Smuckers here!"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

as for me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

We were poor growing up. We rarely got jam. Always jelly. Did really know the difference until later in my teens when I started buying my own groceries.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> as for me


Awoooo!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoooo!


i've come to like the chunks. lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm uneducated, I dunno the difference


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

Just don't accept any toast from this girl!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 24, 2018)

Haven't poked my snoot in here in a few days


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all


Hi Dox. Wish I could stay but I need to get ready for work. Bye Furties!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

C u later


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Awawawawawawawawawawawawaw


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Black Burn!! Hi mate


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Black Burn!! Hi mate


Hi Dox brat


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Whats new?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Whats new?


German test on monday, stressed out of that, learning it as much as I can, but pretty good watched today 2 parts from 3 of one of my favourite movies


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Well...and whats your favorite movie?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well...and whats your favorite movie?


How I Unleashed World War II - Wikipedia


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Thats nice one!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Thats nice one!


Unfortunately it doesn't have english subtlitles, only in polish so you can't see it ;-;


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

I did


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> I did


Lel u did? Xd


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

i have not so big problem with polish. I have been traveling to Litva few month ago and i have accomodation in poland in fantastic hotel near lake deep in the forest... fantastic advanture!!! But poland people doesnt speak EN, so I tried poland-czech universal language D


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> i have not so big problem with polish. I have been traveling to Litva few month ago and i have accomodation in poland in fantastic hotel near lake deep in the forest... fantastic advanture!!! But poland people doesnt speak EN, so I tried poland-czech universal language D


Ooohh yeah polish people doesn't speak english too willingly, but yeah I love this comedy, I was watching second part and there is my favorite moment when he meets Italians


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, I was talking with Tucy about little trip to abroad... you cannot imagine, what country we have chose DD


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well, I was talking with Tucy about little trip to abroad... you cannot imagine, what country we have chose DD


Hmmmm.... Venezuela


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Missed... next to Venezuela is? YEAS!!! Right!  POLAND!!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Missed... next to Venezuela is? YEAS!!! Right!  POLAND!!


Nice, well I'm from northern Poland so we will not meet, but well if you want, Zakopane will be good place for fursuiting, espiecally Krupówki


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Northern Poland? And?? We will stay a week there and we want to travel north south west east and to every village D


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Northern Poland? And?? We will stay a week there and we want to travel north south west east and to every village D


Mhm... well have fun


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

We will  Like always


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> We will  Like always


And keep it like that


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Maybe the destiny will do something  But we must wait for warmer weather, today it will be  -30 in the night in CZ :/


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Maybe the destiny will do something  But we must wait for warmer weather, today it will be  -30 in the night in CZ :/


Ooohh... here it's -12


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

At least part of our military is proper military


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Thats cool!!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm coming down with something . My throat is burning >.<


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm coming down with something . My throat is burning >.<


Too much vodka?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Too much vodka?


 I haven't had any. I'm coughing up a fuck load of mucus.

This isn't enjoyable.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I haven't had any. I'm coughing up a fuck load of mucus.
> 
> This isn't enjoyable.


Go to doctor...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I haven't had any. I'm coughing up a fuck load of mucus.
> 
> This isn't enjoyable.



That sucks. I think you're allergic to your state.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Go to doctor...


They charge me 600 dollars to give me a random drug of the day.

Doctors are borderline fucking useless where I live. I think the soviets had a better healthcare system than we have here in my communist damn state.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> They charge me 600 dollars to give me a random drug of the day.
> 
> Doctors are borderline fucking useless where I live. I think the soviets had a better healthcare system than we have here in my communist damn state.


Lel you have to pay for even normal visit? Oh I forgot that you don't have free healthcare and queues in which you have to wait 10 years for medical treatment


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Lel you have to pay for even normal visit? Oh I forgot that you don't have free healthcare and queues in which you have to wait 10 years for medical treatment


We have the right to pay absurd for no treatment.

It's a fucking joke.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Feb 24, 2018)

Well.. its time to go to bar for some fun  So c u tomorow Black Burn! Bye!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well.. its time to go to bar for some fun  So c u tomorow Black Burn! Bye!


Bye


----------



## stimpy (Feb 24, 2018)

whats every one up to? im having a cigar whilst browsing FA with 70's muzak playing


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I haven't had any. I'm coughing up a fuck load of mucus.
> 
> This isn't enjoyable.


Sounds like the thing that's been going around Europe since about November.  If so it starts in the throat then settles in the chest, where it refuses to bugger off for over a week.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Damn, I've come over all tired tonight.  Heading to sleep.

*swings up onto platform*
*flops into nest*


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 24, 2018)

stimpy said:


> whats every one up to? im having a cigar whilst browsing FA with 70's muzak playing



Not much, savouring the last day before I have to go back to uni


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

I would like to make an announcement: I have dinner.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I would like to make an announcement: I have dinner.


That looks tasty!  What is in that pasta?


----------



## Rystren (Feb 24, 2018)

lemon pepper chicken, tomatoes, portobello mushrooms, and Alfredo


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> lemon pepper chicken, tomatoes, portobello mushrooms, and Alfredo


Makes me wish I could cook!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 25, 2018)

VapingFox said:


> Makes me wish I could cook!


This is one of the few things I can actually cook


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

“Capacity for the nobler feelings is in most natures a very tender plant, easily killed, not only by hostile
influences, but by mere want of sustenance; and in the majority of young persons it speedily dies
away if the occupation to which their position in life has devoted them, and the society into which
it has thrown them, are not favorable to keeping that higher capacity in exercise. Men lose their
high aspirations as they lose their intellectual tastes, because they have not the time or opportunity for indulging them; and they addict themselves to inferior pleasures, not because they deliberately prefer them, but because they are the either the only ones to which they have access or the only ones which they are any longer capable of enjoying”
John Stuart Mill, Utilitarianism


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> “Capacity for the nobler feelings is in most natures a very tender plant, easily killed, not only by hostile
> influences, but by mere want of sustenance; and in the majority of young persons it speedily dies
> away if the occupation to which their position in life has devoted them, and the society into which
> it has thrown them, are not favorable to keeping that higher capacity in exercise. Men lose their
> ...


FUCK 100% my life.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 25, 2018)

you know you're sick when you're involuntarily whimpering like a dog
fuck this hurts...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2018)

awooooo. *howls quietly to an empty room*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> awooooo. *howls quietly to an empty room*


Hi Okami


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

*swings in through hole in roof*

*drops down to floor with a THUD!*

OOK


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

Ok so thanks to Flare on Discord, I have an art of my fursona





Lineart by kitmit.deviantart.com: Free Cat template


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 25, 2018)

This looks cool @Black Burn


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> This looks cool @Black Burn


Yeah finally I don't have to explain how my fursona looks like


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok so thanks to Flare on Discord, I have an art of my fursona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great, especially the mismatched eyes


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That's great, especially the mismatched eyes


Well it was something like "Hmm what can I have special in my fursona, I always liked heterochromia, but everyone has blur and yellow... Hmm but it has red and black fur so... Red and yellow eyes would... OMG"


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a question :0
There are these "Free Art" Threads in the forum. So... Is it possible to ask for a free art request? Or is this frowned upon?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 25, 2018)

Lazy day today; played some guitar, walked the dog, played around with some drawing.  Also found the Telegram group where the local furries are chatting, and it seems quite friendly.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> you know you're sick when you're involuntarily whimpering like a dog
> fuck this hurts...



Ouch. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I have a question :0
> There are these "Free Art" Threads in the forum. So... Is it possible to ask for a free art request? Or is this frowned upon?



It's not frowned upon if you ask politely and don't spam every thread asking for free art.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> you know you're sick when you're involuntarily whimpering like a dog
> fuck this hurts...


Sorry, man.  Completely missed this earlier.  I hope you're feeling a bit better now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *swings in through hole in roof*
> 
> *drops down to floor with a THUD!*
> 
> OOK



*eyes you and eats turkey sandwich*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Lazy day today; played some guitar, walked the dog, played around with some drawing.  Also found the Telegram group where the local furries are chatting, and it seems quite friendly.


Ours mostly chat on Telegram too.  I thought about it, but then one of them said you have to watch it as it notifies everyone on Telegram who has your number on their phone  that you've joined.  So you have to quickly set up security or privacy settings or something.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *eyes you and eats turkey sandwich*


*sniffs air in case you have dessert*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *sniffs air in case you have dessert*



*pushes banana cream pie across table*


----------



## Mabus (Feb 25, 2018)

*crashes through the ceiling and runs all around woofing*
8U

U8


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *crashes through the ceiling and runs all around woofing*
> 8U
> 
> U8


Hi Mabus


----------



## Mabus (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ours mostly chat on Telegram too.  I thought about it, but then one of them said you have to watch it as it notifies everyone on Telegram who has your number on their phone  that you've joined.  So you have to quickly set up security or privacy settings or something.



Ooh, I've just found that and turned it off.  Fortunately I'm in the transition from one phone to another, so not many have this number.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ooh, I've just found that and turned it off.  Fortunately I'm in the transition from one phone to another, so not many have this number.


Yeah, unfortunately I've carried the same number every time I've changed network for the past 20 years.  There's so many people that have it someone will get the alert.  I don't know, perhaps I should tell everyone I'm part-gorilla and have done with it.  Then at least if someone unexpected finds out I can just laugh and tell them they were the last to know.  Sounds a lot less stressful.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 25, 2018)

Could you join under your IRL name, change the privacy settings, then change your name and commence joining furry groups in that order?  It feels like that would work, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I've carried the same number every time I've changed network for the past 20 years.  There's so many people that have it someone will get the alert.  I don't know, perhaps I should tell everyone I'm part-gorilla and have done with it.  Then at least if someone unexpected finds out I can just laugh and tell them they were the last to know.  Sounds a lot less stressful.



If the social effects wouldn't harm you financially, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Could you join under your IRL name, change the privacy settings, then change your name and commence joining furry groups in that order?  It feels like that would work, but don't quote me on that.


Might be worth a try.  If nothing else I could just sign up as my IRL name in order to work out what I need to do.  It does seem to be the preferred option here now, so have to sign up at some point I think.  The UKFur forum is pretty dead.


BahgDaddy said:


> If the social effects wouldn't harm you financially, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


There are people in my office that do LARP, others that go to Comic-Con.  Nobody there would bat an eyelid, so no chance of it affecting me workwise.  It's more suppliers and other contacts I've built up over the years I'm worried about, people I don't see often but who I might need in years to come.  Plus others, such as my MP, local councillors, and even journalists who I speak to for residents and area planning stuff.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Might be worth a try.  If nothing else I could just sign up as my IRL name in order to work out what I need to do.  It does seem to be the preferred option here now, so have to sign up at some point I think.  The UKFur forum is pretty dead.
> 
> There are people in my office that do LARP, others that go to Comic-Con.  Nobody there would bat an eyelid, so no chance of it affecting me workwise.  It's more suppliers and other contacts I've built up over the years I'm worried about, people I don't see often but who I might need in years to come.  Plus others, such as my MP, local councillors, and even journalists who I speak to for residents and area planning stuff.



Hmm, yeah, I'd be worried about the journalists myself. Unless they're more polite than reporters.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 25, 2018)

During my traditional pre-bedtime SMT session, I was lucky to encounter possibly the friendliest gryphon in all media.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *pushes banana cream pie across table*


*goes face down in banana pie*

nom nom nom nom nom

Thanks you!!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *goes face down in banana pie*
> 
> nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> Thanks you!!!



Isn't that the second pie you've ended up in today?  Someone's going to think you have a thing about pies...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Isn't that the second pie you've ended up in today?  Someone's going to think you have a thing about pies...


Aren't we supposed to eat 5 pies a day?  Or did I mishear that?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Aren't we supposed to eat 5 pies a day?  Or did I mishear that?



Sounds like good dietary advice to me!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

Neh I ate pizza kebab today for dinner


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Neh I ate pizza kebab today for dinner


Pizza _kebab_?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Pizza _kebab_?


Yup =w=


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

Tommorow will be a bad day.. I feel it... German test is coming...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 25, 2018)

still sick


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> still sick
> View attachment 28208




Get well soon buddy.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> still sick
> View attachment 28208


I hope you get well soon comrade...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 25, 2018)

i can handle the coughing and sneezing nad eyes watering. But its just the sinus pressure that is causing my rear right molars to go numb is what is getting me. I can feel the freaking fillings.
Blargh!


----------



## Simo (Feb 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> still sick
> View attachment 28208



Drink a ton of carrot juice. William S. Burroughs said this was how he got rid of many a cold, and he lived to be ancient, despite his less than healthy lifestyle! 

I like to have a mix of half carrot, half orange, but it does seem to help...


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 25, 2018)

Drinking seems to be the order of the day.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

@DarkoKavinsky


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 25, 2018)

Poptarts do not cure things, whoops


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Poptarts do not cure things, whoops


Not a fan of poptarts myself. But I am pretty sure that rum WILL cure everything!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Not a fan of poptarts myself. But I am pretty sure that rum WILL cure everything!


I have no rum here... :[


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I have no rum here... :[


 Bummer. I'd share if you were closer.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Not a fan of poptarts myself. But I am pretty sure that rum WILL cure everything!


Does that rum cure being single?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

Here in eastern europe we use vodka..
 Emmm more vodka.. But most importantly..
 Eehh emm.. Vodka...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Drinking seems to be the order of the day.


The thing that makes a Sunday a Sunday


----------



## stimpy (Feb 25, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Here in eastern europe we use vodka..
> Emmm more vodka.. But most importantly..
> Eehh emm.. Vodka...


and here in Australia we drink our VB's and XXXX gold


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 25, 2018)

Hmm i have orange juice... and rum and vodka.. what can I make!?


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Hmm i have orange juice... and rum and vodka.. what can I make!?


Deletr rum and orange juice and you have vodka


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Bummer. I'd share if you were closer.


I've got wine <3 but a rum and coke sounds delicious...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've got wine <3 but a rum and coke sounds delicious...


I finished my last Long Beach Ice Tea earlier today.

We should do a synced drinking game at some point. Over VC. Would be fun as hell. xD

Anyone who laughs take a sip. 

...Wait, fuck. I'd be drunk before 5 minutes. >_<


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 25, 2018)

Good night


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> still sick
> View attachment 28208


 
+1 get well soon
Also that (presumably) quick sketch is 1000x better than any drawing I could ever manage. I like it, but sick and sad bat makes me sad so I'm conflicted


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ever have those put your toaster in the fridge moments? I do.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ever have those put your toaster in the fridge moments? I do.



More like milk in the cupboard and cereal in the fridge for me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> More like milk in the cupboard and cereal in the fridge for me



On any other given day, that's normal for me.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Does that rum cure being single?


It'll make it more fun for sure.



backpawscratcher said:


> The thing that makes a Sunday a Sunday


Or any day really.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> Hmm i have orange juice... and rum and vodka.. what can I make!?


Screwdrivers are always a good idea, but I'm not a fan of OJ myself. Now vodka & cranberry I can drink all day. 
Never heard of a drink w/ rum & OJ, but I'd never try it though, bc of above.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've got wine <3 but a rum and coke sounds delicious...


I like cheap wine, ie: arbor mist, barefoot. It's kinda sad. Okami's sister drinks the real stuff & I just can't palate it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I finished my last Long Beach Ice Tea earlier today.
> 
> We should do a synced drinking game at some point. Over VC. Would be fun as hell. xD
> 
> ...


Um no. For the same reason you mentioned.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I like cheap wine, ie: arbor mist, barefoot. It's kinda sad. Okami's sister drinks the real stuff & I just can't palate it.


I've had plenty of cheap wine that is absolutely delicious, and plenty of expensive wine that is.... not so delicious lol


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm eating dinner and my diabetic cat is staring and meowing at me. Her meal time is in 2 hours. I feel bad.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 25, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> I'm eating dinner and my diabetic cat is staring and meowing at me. Her meal time is in 2 hours. I feel bad.


Don't fall for it, it's a trap!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 25, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> I'm eating dinner and my diabetic cat is staring and meowing at me. Her meal time is in 2 hours. I feel bad.



That's very familiar; my dog is on epilepsy meds that cause him to gain weight like crazy if his food is not weighed out to the gram.  He does a lot of sitting and watching us eat, but if I ever cave in the vet will tell me off!
Speaking of my wee ferocious beast, I've just got him settled down in his crate for the night, so I'll be off to bed myself.  Goodnight...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 25, 2018)

Woof.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

DUMPSTER FIRES


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> DUMPSTER FIRES



*warms paws before curling up to sleep*


----------



## Astus (Feb 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> DUMPSTER FIRES



Dumpster fries :O *noms on french fries*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Dumpster fries :O *noms on french fries*



*shares french fries*


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 25, 2018)

Well, I'm off too. Night all.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 25, 2018)

Hopefully i feel well enough to work
or not die on my way back from work


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning



Reeeeeeee


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Reeeeeeee


Good night to you


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


good Morning.



BahgDaddy said:


> Reeeeeeee


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night to you



Good night, lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> good Morning.
> 
> 
> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


>



*wanders around in circles*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *wanders around in circles*


*wanders around in squares*


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *wanders around in squares*


*Wanders around in an undefined geometrical shape*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> *Wanders around in an undefined geometrical shape*


*wanders around in a dirhombicosidodecahedron sorta way*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> *wanders around in a dirhombicosidodecahedron sorta way*



*wanders around in a trapezoid with five corners that results in the implosion of the universe*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *wanders around in a trapezoid with five corners that results in the implosion of the universe*


*wanders around the void that consists of literally nothing and causes the big bang 2*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 26, 2018)

Morning!  I'm sitting on the sofa with a coffee, slightly unsure as to what I've just walked in on.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning!  I'm sitting on the sofa with a coffee, slightly unsure as to what I've just walked in on.


*wanders around you on the sofa in a rectangular prism*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure if I should go in to work today.

I feel better but my job is physically demanding and it's along drive of 26.3 miles one way.

I'm really uncertain.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

*flopping illy in Non-Euclidean shape around everybody weakly groaning*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *flopping illy in Non-Euclidean shape around everybody weakly groaning*


*rolls around in a Pyritohedron shape around on the floor*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

I called in. I hate doing that but if I'm hurting and light headed while eating soup. GTAW welding 70 pound objects and lifting them at least four times is out of the question let alone the night time drive too there.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I called in. I hate doing that but if I'm hurting and light headed while eating soup. GTAW welding 70 pound objects and lifting them at least four times is out of the question let alone the night time drive too there.


sounds like you made the right decision


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> sounds like you made the right decision


When my first thought is how the fuck I'm going to survive the drive you know it's time to rethink going in.

Seriously my job is demanding when I'm healthy. Last thing I need is fucking mono or wrecking my car in this winter landscape.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

@DarkoKavinsky this will make you better


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Found out future classic radio from Forza horizon 3 is a real record label. Hmm. Currently downloading an mp3 of the whole radio station from that game. I have the game I just don't think it's wise to pop it in the disc to just listen to music.

 I got my glowing salt rock and a humidifier going. 

Salt rock, because why not....


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> @DarkoKavinsky this will make you better



You right comrade!

I need to draw my fursona like that. Well I now what I need to master dancing if I ever go to a con.
I also need to make these shoes to go with.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 26, 2018)

I just spilt my coffee and i'm out of creamer. Day is not off to a good start.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just spilt my coffee and i'm out of creamer. Day is not off to a good start.


Want to trade? I'll gladly give up the plague for spilt coffee! Lol!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 26, 2018)

Someone posted on instagram making fun of fur affinity and I was like: _THEY KNOW_


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

No somebody making fun of furries. That has never once happened.

However shall we live! Grab the vodka! Let us cry for the mockery and shame that has befallen us!

Pfft...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

*was hoping there'd be more people here.. he feels alone*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *was hoping there'd be more people here.. he feels alone*


I'm here


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm here


Not gonna lie being listening to moskau on loop since you sent over.

It's been a boost to my mood.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh, hello.  I'm lunching on yesterdays leftover chicken fillets, with red pepper chutney.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Not gonna lie being listening to moskau on loop since you sent over.
> 
> It's been a boost to my mood.


I'm glad to hear that


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Oh, hello.  I'm lunching on yesterdays leftover chicken fillets, with red pepper chutney.


Shiiit I'm hungry and still in school ;w;


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Shiiit I'm hungry and still in school ;w;


Cannibalize other students. Only option in cold polish school.

I can imagine smuggling in snacks is out of the question if they punish you harshly for having a cellphone.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Cannibalize other students. Only option in cold polish school.
> 
> I can imagine smuggling in snacks is out of the question if they punish you harshly for having a cellphone.


Well we have shop here and they serve rolls with chicken, but I don't have money, thank god it's last lesson and 17 minutes to end


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm tired and I don't have coffee ;-;

Fuuuuuuck


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm tired and I don't have coffee ;-;
> 
> Fuuuuuuck


*pours cold water on her*


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 26, 2018)

That won't help >_<


It's cold ;-;


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well we have shop here and they serve rolls with chicken, but I don't have money, thank god it's last lesson and 17 minutes to end


Damn my school didn't have anything. All they gave us self doubt and political indoctrination. 

And food that actually came from a company that primarily sold to maximum security prisons and mental institutions.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> That won't help >_<
> 
> 
> It's cold ;-;



Idk. When ever I was like that I tried to energize myself by getting more oxygen and drinking something. Even water. 

See if you can acquire some soda a least.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 26, 2018)

I just watched wonder last Saturday, It was a good movie


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Damn my school didn't have anything. All they gave us self doubt and political indoctrination.
> 
> And food that actually came from a company that primarily sold to maximum security prisons and mental institutions.


Well prisona dosn't sound that bad, well here prisons have better conditions thsn our hospitals, really food in hospitals is worse than in prisons, homeless people commit crimes on winter to have were to sleep and what to eat


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well prisona dosn't sound that bad, well here prisons have better conditions thsn our hospitals, really food in hospitals is worse than in prisons, homeless people commit crimes on winter to have were to sleep and what to eat


Our schools and our prisons look the same
The same white brick walls, the same linoleum floors
The same food.

Our food is gross, I don't eat here.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Our schools and our prisons look the same
> The same white brick walls, the same linoleum floors
> The same food.
> 
> Our food is gross, I don't eat here.


Oofff....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Damn my school didn't have anything. All they gave us self doubt and political indoctrination.
> 
> And food that actually came from a company that primarily sold to maximum security prisons and mental institutions.


Lel we also have political indoctrination mostly about how west betrayed us in WW2 and about germans and russians


----------



## Loffi (Feb 26, 2018)

My school was okay, but there were major problems in the cafeteria. Students tried to make a petition once and it only resulted in everyone on the petition getting detention. 

One time in particular stands out. They gave everyone these frozen hot pocket things for lunch once. Like, it was just a pastry filled with nothing but "cheese." More of a yellow goop than cheese, tbh. But they gave them out frozen. There was only one microwave in the cafeteria and hundreds of students. Even if you did stand in line to heat it up, it was pretty much inedible. So no one ate that day. They attempted them a couple times after that, but they at least warmed them up first.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Lel we also have political indoctrination mostly about how west betrayed us in WW2 and about germans and russians


Yeah. I became a target after questioning and pointing out historical facts. Boy did they hate being told and corrected on the fact the Cold War was basically a god damn chess game with both sides simply reacting to one another.

Every county has its hidden agenda. It's when you recognize these biases can you step back.

It's probably why the Anti-Slav and Anti-Russian sentiment I grew up with made me go out and vaguely research our vile enemies.


Turns out I learned a lot even if there was a language barrier. Still want to learn more and one day visit there.


Hopefully not in a ww3 forced draft scenario!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah. I became a target after questioning and pointing out historical facts. Boy did they hate being told and corrected on the fact the Cold War was basically a god damn chess game with both sides simply reacting to one another.
> 
> Every county has its hidden agenda. It's when you recognize these biases can you step back.
> 
> ...


I mean... This anti-russian sentimwnt is here after partitions, 120 years lonh occupancy, Polish - Soviet War, WW2 and cold wawarand some wars from 16 and 17th century


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I mean... This anti-russian sentimwnt is here after partitions, 120 years lonh occupancy, Polish - Soviet War, WW2 and cold wawarand some wars from 16 and 17th century


Poland historically has almost been Europes stopping point for war. Hell even Sweden went to war with you guys.

I really do wonder why you guys are attacked so frequently throughout history.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Poland historically has almost been Europes stopping point for war. Hell even Sweden went to war with you guys.
> 
> I really do wonder why you guys are attacked so frequently throughout history.


Well look at our position... Fucking eastern center of europe, if not muslims,germans... Emm mostly anyone, sweds attacked us beacuse our king that was elected was swedish so he wanted swedish trone.. Long story...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well look at our position... Fucking eastern center of europe, if not muslims,germans... Emm mostly anyone, sweds attacked us beacuse our king that was elected was swedish so he wanted swedish trone.. Long story...


Yeah geographically you're literally on the stopping point for world domination.

Feel for yeah guys. 

Have some friends of the family who are polish.

Actually as insane as it sounds I nearly got married off to a grandaughter of said family friend. Now that's a rather interesting thing to have almost happen to you.

So yeah I could have easily been in Poland right now!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah geographically you're literally on the stopping point for world domination.
> 
> Feel for yeah guys.
> 
> ...


Well yeah we stoppes communism in 1920, Mongols... Emm ottomans in 1683, amd well we were dealing many times, that was also one of the reasons why Poland was so corrupted and destroyed after all wars in 18th century and easy target for our neighbours...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> That's very familiar; my dog is on epilepsy meds that cause him to gain weight like crazy if his food is not weighed out to the gram.  He does a lot of sitting and watching us eat, but if I ever cave in the vet will tell me off!
> Speaking of my wee ferocious beast, I've just got him settled down in his crate for the night, so I'll be off to bed myself.  Goodnight...


Oh that’s a shame.  Ours was epileptic from the age of 10.  He was never fussed about food up until that point, but as soon as he went on that Epithen stuff he was hungry constantly.  And of course if they do put the weight on it’s tough to exercise them enough to take it off again, because the seizures can come on if they’re overtired etc.  Very tough when they’re giving you the dog eyes.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh that’s a shame.  Ours was epileptic from the age of 10.  He was never fussed about food up until that point, but as soon as he went on that Epithen stuff he was hungry constantly.  And of course if they do put the weight on it’s tough to exercise them enough to take it off again, because the seizures can come on if they’re overtired etc.  Very tough when they’re giving you the dog eyes.


I lost my dog due to seizures. I miss that happy go lucky spotted pomerian whose tongue was physically bigger than his head. 

Never had time to take any pictures of him. Only had him for like a year and a half. Bad breeding.

Sigh.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I lost my dog due to seizures. I miss that happy go lucky spotted pomerian whose tongue was physically bigger than his head.
> 
> Never had time to take any pictures of him. Only had him for like a year and a half. Bad breeding.
> 
> Sigh.


Oh that’s sad.  We at least had more than thirteen years of happy memories with ours.  

*mutual emotional support hug*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh that’s sad.  We at least had more than thirteen years of happy memories with ours.
> 
> *mutual emotional support hug*


Yeah I miss poor Kaedo. Didn't live long but damn did he live it till his fullest. We had to put him down as the his siezures were happening frequently and he'd loose his mind. Snap at us not be able to move his rear legs. He'd also control of his bladder. It was horrible absolutely horrible. 

Like every 3 hours level of bad.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah I miss poor Kaedo. Didn't live long but damn did he live it till his fullest. We had to put him down as the his siezures were happening frequently and he'd loose his mind. Snap at us not be able to move his rear legs. He'd also control of his bladder. It was horrible absolutely horrible.
> 
> Like every 3 hours level of bad.


Sorry to hear that.  Our dog could go several weeks without a seizure, but when they came on he would having them every few hours until it calmed down again.  And he did deteriorate mentally.  Was never a barker until the seizures started.  Used to be everyone’s friend.  Completely changed afterwards.  Got nervous and vocal.  Poor things.  Dreadful when you can’t really help them.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

Ok so I'm off to learning physics beacuse instantly I have FUCKING PHYSICS TEST TOMMOROW in my plan


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> No somebody making fun of furries. That has never once happened.
> 
> However shall we live! Grab the vodka! Let us cry for the mockery and shame that has befallen us!
> 
> Pfft...



More attention! Yay! *soaks up attention and blows a bunch of trolls*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> More attention! Yay! *soaks up attention and *blows* a bunch of trolls*


Whoa! Down boy!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Whoa! Down boy!



Nah I meant with BAZOOKA


----------



## Astus (Feb 26, 2018)

This forum is lol with all the random debates going on


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh that’s a shame.  Ours was epileptic from the age of 10.  He was never fussed about food up until that point, but as soon as he went on that Epithen stuff he was hungry constantly.  And of course if they do put the weight on it’s tough to exercise them enough to take it off again, because the seizures can come on if they’re overtired etc.  Very tough when they’re giving you the dog eyes.



Ours is quite well controlled on the epilepsy medications, he'll only have seizures occasionally, and it's usually if he gets any kind of stomach upset that stops him absorbing the meds.  He has calmed down a little compared to his younger days, but that might just be his age.  
On another note entirely, later I've got my first in-person rehearsal with my band since I let slip that I've been hanging out on furry sites.  They're a nice bunch, but I'm still expecting some ribbing!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ours is quite well controlled on the epilepsy medications, he'll only have seizures occasionally, and it's usually if he gets any kind of stomach upset that stops him absorbing the meds.  He has calmed down a little compared to his younger days, but that might just be his age.
> On another note entirely, later I've got my first in-person rehearsal with my band since I let slip that I've been hanging out on furry sites.  They're a nice bunch, but I'm still expecting some ribbing!


Preempt it.  Go in wearing your onesie


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 26, 2018)

Greetings from Prague everyone :'D


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Greetings from Prague everyone :'D


How is Prague?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> How is Prague?


Cold :'D And it was stressfull D: My team left me behind at the airport... We were 7 people and had 2 taxi which only could fit 3 people in... Yeah... I was the choosen one D:


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeah here we go for the hundredth time
Hand grenade pins in every line
Throw 'em up and let somethin' shine
Goin' out of my fuckin mind


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Greetings from Prague everyone :'D



Hello! Cute avatar!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hello! Cute avatar!


OOOOOHHHH! o////////o Thank you fluffy avatar! :'D So kind of you!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Cold :'D And it was stressfull D: My team left me behind at the airport... We were 7 people and had 2 taxi which only could fit 3 people in... Yeah... I was the choosen one D:


On the plus side you are now free to pretend you’ve been kidnapped and spend the time doing whatever you want.  Go and party while they all feel guilty.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> On the plus side you are now free to pretend you’ve been kidnapped and spend the time doing whatever you want.  Go and party while they all feel guilty.


Go visit coffee house and tell me how they are.

Always wanted to visit an ancient Prague coffee house!

Oh. How I wish this cold would just disappear. It is so nasty. I feel weak to my bones and my lungs feel like gravel.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

Hope you start to feel better soon buddy.

Power to our office just went out for the second time today.  Not sure what’s going on in our neighbourhood.  Luckily we have generators but the heating and air con doesn’t run off them, so it’s about to get chilly.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> OOOOOHHHH! o////////o Thank you fluffy avatar! :'D So kind of you!



Hehe you're welcome


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 26, 2018)

Aargh, I won't be rehearsing tonight.  I drove into town and the car radiator blew just as I was looking for a parking space.  I got it just about into a space, and have been quoted 3-4 hours for the breakdown service.  Have gone to the nearest pub and ordered food.  
Nominally, the car is still under 28 days warranty from the dealer, so I'll have to see if I can get anywhere with that.  That's a level of hassle I could do without just now.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aargh, I won't be rehearsing tonight.  I drove into town and the car radiator blew just as I was looking for a parking space.  I got it just about into a space, and have been quoted 3-4 hours for the breakdown service.  Have gone to the nearest pub and ordered food.
> Nominally, the car is still under 28 days warranty from the dealer, so I'll have to see if I can get anywhere with that.  That's a level of hassle I could do without just now.


That sucks.  Although it’s better that it goes now rather than in a month, what an unnecessary waste of time.  I know it’s a risk of buying second hand, but you’d think the dealer would check this stuff before selling it.

(Liked your post for moral support, not liking the situation)


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 26, 2018)

It's sunny and mildly warm today!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 26, 2018)

Phew, have just got home.  Turns out it was not the radiator, that was just me jumping to conclusions at the massive puddle of coolant leaking out.  It looks like it may have just been somebody doing a half-arsed job of putting the filler cap back on the last time the coolant was topped up.  The breakdown guy topped it up and checked it over, and it hasn't leaked further.  
Still a hassly way to spend the evening though, especially as I cancelled both the rehearsal and meeting a friend for food beforehand.


----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aargh, I won't be rehearsing tonight.  I drove into town and the car radiator blew just as I was looking for a parking space.  I got it just about into a space, and have been quoted 3-4 hours for the breakdown service.  Have gone to the nearest pub and ordered food.
> Nominally, the car is still under 28 days warranty from the dealer, so I'll have to see if I can get anywhere with that.  That's a level of hassle I could do without just now.



Hope things turn out OK. Cars are a pain, I always found, as much as I miss having one, geez, they tend to consume a lot of money, and pose a lot of stress, unless you make a lotta money, or something.

Well, at least your at a (cozy?) pub, and hopefully eating and able to relax a bit, and the warranty will pull through. What kinda car is it?

Edit: oooops, didn't see the above post! Hope that fixes it, but do keep an eye our, for any coolant leaks...not to make you paranoid, but I have a few horror stories, about these, yikes.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

This was stressful day.. especially evening for me...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> This was stressful day.. especially evening for me...



Sorry to hear that. School can do that


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 26, 2018)

https://local.theonion.com/priest-regrets-vow-of-celibacy-after-learning-about-fur-1823326934


----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sorry to hear that. School can do that



I suggest a Rock'Roll High-school!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

Just want to quickly point out that this page 1555. Check em


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sorry to hear that. School can do that


Yeah school, I was talking about it today on Discord I don't want to talk about this more...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

@DarkoKavinsky if you are wondering about the text in Moskau


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 26, 2018)

*yawns* soooooo tired. *starts dozing off, falls asleep, falls onto the floor, wakes up* Huh? What? Oh my god I need to stay awake. *drinks coffee*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 26, 2018)

I have actually read one of the best poems in my life
Justice 
Priest Jan Twardowski


*If everyone had 4 apples
If everyone were so strong as horses
If everyone were equally defenseless in love
If everyone had the same
No one would need anyone*

*Thank you that Your justice is inequality
This what I have and what I haven’t
Even this what I haven’t anyone to give to
Is always needed by someone
There is night to let the day be
There is dark to let the star shine
There is the last meeting and the first separation
We pray because the others don’t
We believe because the others don’t
We die for these who don’t want to die
We love because the others have their hearts cooled
One letter makes us closer, the other moves us away
Unequal people need each other
For them it’s the easiest to understand that everyone is for all
And to read the whole out*


----------



## Sagt (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm at my friend's apartment right now trying to sleep in his guest room, and his cat keeps loudly meowing outside the door.

I don't think I'm going to be able to rest much tonight. :/


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Might have a chance to go to poland. Family might see what they can do so I can spend some time over there. Might be fun!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hope things turn out OK. Cars are a pain, I always found, as much as I miss having one, geez, they tend to consume a lot of money, and pose a lot of stress, unless you make a lotta money, or something.
> 
> Well, at least your at a (cozy?) pub, and hopefully eating and able to relax a bit, and the warranty will pull through. What kinda car is it?
> 
> Edit: oooops, didn't see the above post! Hope that fixes it, but do keep an eye our, for any coolant leaks...not to make you paranoid, but I have a few horror stories, about these, yikes.


Worse case if it its a small leak crack and egg and drop it into the radiator. It will patch it up enough to get you where be. That's an old trick that has gotten people out of the deserts in the USA.

Mechanic won't be pleased when they're flushing egg out of the radiator, but this was better than dying and being picked apart by buzzards!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

Yay!!  Sounds of heavy plant outside my bedroom!!!  A water main burst three hours ago and the local water company are now busy fixing it......at 3am!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yay!!  Sounds of heavy plant outside my bedroom!!!  A water main burst three hours ago and the local water company are now busy fixing it......at 3am!!!



Yuck. Oh well, sleep is optional sometimes.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yuck. Oh well, sleep is optional sometimes.


Yup.  I suppose I should be thankful we don't live on the ground floor though.  That could have got messy, and as it's -2C outside tonight, pretty cold too.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yup.  I suppose I should be thankful we don't live on the ground floor though.  That could have got messy, and as it's -2C outside tonight, pretty cold too.



Yeah, it's not too warm here either, about the same temp, 3C, so not that great.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yay!!  Sounds of heavy plant outside my bedroom!!!  A water main burst three hours ago and the local water company are now busy fixing it......at 3am!!!


was water going every where? if so you might be able to go ice skating on it if it freezes up


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> was water going every where? if so you might be able to go ice skating on it if it freezes up


Sadly the water drained away after they stopped the supply up the street.  Instant ice rink would have been fun though.  We could have organised a hockey game and had a big punch up


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sadly the water drained away after they stopped the supply up the street.  Instant ice rink would have been fun though.  We could have organised a hockey game and had a big punch up



Sometimes we would have our ponds freeze over so hard you could skate on them. That was a lot of fun.

Unless they cows decided to try to walk across it. Then you wound up with cowsickles in the morning.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sometimes we would have our ponds freeze over so hard you could skate on them. That was a lot of fun.


wish it would get that cold here, sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sometimes we would have our ponds freeze over so hard you could skate on them. That was a lot of fun.
> 
> Unless they cows decided to try to walk across it. Then you wound up with cowsickles in the morning.


Frozen beef easier to store.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> wish it would get that cold here, sounds like a lot of fun


ITS NOT. No you don't.

You're in australia go run around a beach giggling.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> ITS NOT. No you don't.
> 
> You're in australia go run around a beach giggling.


I would run around on the beach giggling if i lived anywhere near the beach. closest beach is 100Km away. I guess ill go running and giggling on the main st


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I would run around on the beach giggling if i lived anywhere near the beach. closest beach is 100Km away. I guess ill go running and giggling on the main st


Just don't trip and get ran over by an ute.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Just don't trip and get ran over by an ute.


yeah wouldn't want to that, the bogan driving the thing would scream at me in an ice induced rage about how its my fault I ruined his ute saying stuff like "ye ruind me skid rig" or "awww ya fahkan caant"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> yeah wouldn't want to that, the bogan driving the thing would scream at me in an ice induced rage about how its my fault I ruined his ute saying stuff like "ye ruind me skid rig" or "awww ya fahkan caant"



LOL I gotta hear that XD


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> LOL I gotta hear that XD


recreated it just for you


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> recreated it just for you



Good lord, LOL I can't believe you just did that hahaha


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Good lord, LOL I can't believe you just did that hahaha


well I finished classes early, ain't got work and it's to early to be drinking, hahahha


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 26, 2018)

stimpy said:


> well I finished classes early, ain't got work and it's to early to be drinking, hahahha



Haha true, just wasn't expecting that lmao


----------



## stimpy (Feb 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Haha true, just wasn't expecting that lmao


haahahahahaha well their you go


----------



## modfox (Feb 27, 2018)

Who here also hates the free art leechers.. the one who alwase comment in the free art threads


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

modfox said:


> Who here also hates the free art leechers.. the one who alwase comment in the free art threads


this sums up how I fell about peope who *allways* post in free art threads pretty well pretty well


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 27, 2018)

modfox said:


> Who here also hates the free art leechers.. the one who alwase comment in the free art threads


Don't know them :0
But one day I want a free art too ^o^ Or more like... "One day I will try to get a free art" x'D


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 27, 2018)

modfox said:


> Who here also hates the free art leechers.. the one who alwase comment in the free art threads



Cute avatar


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Cute avatar


Q___Q
I... I thought... I was the only one Q___Q


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> this sums up how I fell about peope who *allways* post in free art threads pretty well pretty well


Hey man, that's not nice, I get free art all the time...




















...from myself.

Ha, peasants.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Hey man, that's not nice, I get free art all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get free art all the time as well. I get it from this dude, its not good and I think hes an alcoholic, he always replies with posts that are un readable... wait


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 27, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Q___Q
> I... I thought... I was the only one Q___Q



I tend to compliment people if they've made their own avatars, which I think was the case here.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I tend to compliment people if they've made their own avatars, which I think was the case here.


Ohh... I... understand ._.
But my avatar is not self made - do I have to return the compliment? D: I want to keep it FluffyAvatar D: PLEASE D:


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Might have a chance to go to poland. Family might see what they can do so I can spend some time over there. Might be fun!


Good luck since you don't know polish


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

And good morning


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> And good morning


good morining


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 27, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohh... I... understand ._.
> But my avatar is not self made - do I have to return the compliment? D: I want to keep it FluffyAvatar D: PLEASE D:



No, I still like your avatar. I compliment lots of people, doesn't make those compliments less meaningful when they're applied towards other people.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

onestop.mid is the shit


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

mid's ???? YES PLEASE


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

Awawawawawawa


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good luck since you don't know polish


Most Americans can't speak English correctly but that still doesn't stop us!
Families bilingual and the bread earner actually translates directly for some foreign government.

Edit: how about this instead if I go to Poland I find and kidnap you so you can translate for me. I can pay you in vodka!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Most Americans can't speak English correctly but that still doesn't stop us!
> Families bilingual and the bread earner actually translates directly for some foreign government.
> 
> Edit: how about this instead if I go to Poland I find and kidnap you so you can translate for me. I can pay you in vodka!


But I have school.. ;w; and I have to finish it to have decent job (But I would gladly be kidnapped by you)


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> vodka!


this is all my drunk mind sees


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> this is all my drunk mind sees


If I go to Australia again I now how to get my hands on a cheap rental car.

Oi stimpy. I'm at the airport with whiskey!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> If I go to Australia again I now how to get my hands on a cheap rental car.
> 
> Oi stimpy. I'm at the airport with whiskey!


which one?? im 100km from the nearest one wqith half a bottle of whiskey


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> which one?? im 100km from the nearest one wqith half a bottle of whiskey


Yupe xD if I ever go Australia again I need to figure out what airport is close to yeah and then we could go drinking.

PS. I don't get drunk so if you decide to buy you're going to need to take out a loan!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yupe xD if I ever go Australia again I need to figure out what airport is close to yeah and then we could go drinking.
> 
> PS. I don't get drunk so if you decide to buy you're going to need to take out a loan!


no fugin problem m8, well drink the bottle-o dry


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> no fugin problem m8, well drink the bottle-o dry


and well blast some aussie tunes!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> and well blast some aussie tunes!!


I listen to electronica so hopefully I can get you shit faced enough to allow me to blare Cut Copy.

If not I have Tame Impala.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I listen to electronica so hopefully I can get you shit faced enough to allow me to blare Cut Copy.
> 
> If not I have Tame Impala.


awwwwwwwwwww M8, well be screaming this by the end of the night 



 AND THATS THE WAY ITS GONNA BE LITTLE DARLIN


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

anyway thats enough faf for me, ill see you all when i wake up at 2am hungover to shit. good night


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> recreated it just for you


Hahahahahaha.  I love Aussies so much!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good luck since you don't know polish


Duolingo.com


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

Ohhh!!!!!!


backpawscratcher said:


> Duolingo.com


Neat!!!! Now I can see if i can learn Russian. They also have polish and Ukrainian!

Awesome!!! Thank you!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

Ehh fuck I'm hungry, stressed, still this fucking physics test before me, those 4 lessons felt like an eternity and still 3 to go....


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

*whimpers*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

I hate this week so far...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 27, 2018)

>Sleep so damn well
>Alarm goes of
>"Uuuuuuggggghhhhhhh... FUCK YOU!"
>Spend the next 10 minutes being annoyed in bed
>Wake up 10 minutes after I am meant to wake up

Well, could be worse. My bed could be on fire. :V


----------



## modfox (Feb 27, 2018)

Moving to Ballarat tomorrow


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 27, 2018)

Yay!

I get to skip an entire day of school! My school band is going to Pre-MPA!

Also I was sent to the principles office yesterday for bs and he agreed with me that it was bs ^^


modfox said:


> Moving to Ballarat tomorrow


Good luck ^^


Yakamaru said:


> >Sleep so damn well
> >Alarm goes of
> >"Uuuuuuggggghhhhhhh... FUCK YOU!"
> >Spend the next 10 minutes being annoyed in bed
> ...


Also what I did this morning XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> >Sleep so damn well
> >Alarm goes of
> >"Uuuuuuggggghhhhhhh... FUCK YOU!"
> >Spend the next 10 minutes being annoyed in bed
> ...


If it had been I could have supplied LOTS of water to put it out.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 27, 2018)

modfox said:


> Moving to Ballarat tomorrow


sounds like a foreign word of vagina


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 27, 2018)

There are so many things I should be doing this morning, and so far I've responded to this by saying "sod it" and sketching a picture of my dog.  Normal service will be resumed shortly...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

That duolingo thing is great. Now I have a good use of my breaks.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No, I still like your avatar. I compliment lots of people, doesn't make those compliments less meaningful when they're applied towards other people.


You are right  Thank you! I like it a lot that you compliment so many peopel! I'm sure you make a lot of them smilie. I smilied


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

Good news I have buyed a muesli bar so I'm less hungry...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> That duolingo thing is great. Now I have a good use of my breaks.


I spend so much time on it it’s ridiculous.  Even when you already speak a language that site is a great way to ensure you practice.  And of course it’s free!!  Can’t knock that.

Have you found the High Valyrian course yet?


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good news I have buyed a muesli bar so I'm less hungry...


Hai Blackburn


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 27, 2018)

My shoulders and my back hurt, but i'm gonna go get on the bus and then chill and play music for eight hours. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hai Blackburn


Hi


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

Have to laugh at the “Snowmageddon!!!!” tone of UK news reporting today, just because Kent had more than a couple of flakes.  

The sound you hear is the entire nation of Scotland laughing


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Have to laugh at the “Snowmageddon!!!!” tone of UK news reporting today, just because Kent had more than a couple of flakes.
> 
> The sound you hear is the entire nation of Scotland laughing


It's amazing how snow causes people to freak out.

It's ice you need to be fucking afraid of!

Also I think it's safe to say I'm a permanent resident of this forum. Just the amount of posts i have in such a short time. 

Though dear gods that like to post ratio


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> It's amazing how snow causes people to freak out.
> 
> It's ice you need to be fucking afraid of!
> 
> ...


There you go. Have another like!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 27, 2018)

What do you think about Creepypasta? In my opinion they're pretty good stories, either long or short. If you know what Creepypasta is.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 27, 2018)

My fav creepypasta: SCPs


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 27, 2018)

Every time I'm asked if I lived in Tokyo


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok I'm back, and this test wasn't that bad, maybe it will be ok, and another good news, geography is cancelled tommorow so it's on thursday, so I have more time to learn, finally I'm not that stressed...


----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2018)

Woke up from some odd furry dreams! In the first one, I'm in an all furry punk/post punk band, and we're in studio, recording our album, and the first two songs go really well, so much so that we almost feel high. Maybe we are. There's me on lead vocals, as a Skunk, an otter on bass, wolf on guitar, fox on drums, and we're certain this material is gonna make us famous...well, at least among the 'in' crowd! But then we come to the third song, and we start to get stuck: it's a slower, more sad song about all the things wrong in our lives, and we get stuck, each wanting to change the lyrics: but not fighting over it, just sort of confused by it all, and how to meld it into this song we thought we had figured out...and so we decide to take a break for the day, when suddenly, I am pounced by this huge, blue husky, who starts giving me all these husky-kisses, and I start giggling, and wake up: the cat is on top of me, giving me funny looks.

And so, the morning began...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Woke up from some odd furry dreams! In the first one, I'm in an all furry punk/post punk band, and we're in studio, recording our album, and the first two songs go really well, so much so that we almost feel high. Maybe we are. There's me on lead vocals, as a Skunk, an otter on bass, wolf on guitar, fox on drums, and we're certain this material is gonna make us famous...well, at least among the 'in' crowd! But then we come to the third song, and we start to get stuck: it's a slower, more sad song about all the things wrong in our lives, and we get stuck, each wanting to change the lyrics: but not fighting over it, just sort of confused by it all, and how to meld it into this song we thought we had figured out...and so we decide to take a break for the day, when suddenly, I am pounced by this huge, blue husky, who starts giving me all these husky-kisses, and I start giggling, and wake up: the cat is on top of me, giving me funny looks.
> 
> And so, the morning began...


Wow...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 27, 2018)

For Prague I bought a new pair of floaties :0 My pair at home has two small holes and I don't want the third to be in Prague D: So any way - the new ones are from SIMA. Yesterday I tried them and uff... Don't know if I like them. They don't feel like my BEMA floaties and are difficult to inflate :/ Also the shape is a little strange. The only fun thing is, that both floaties are numbered :'D
Not sure if I would wear them in water :/ I hoped they had dolphins on it - but as usual: only the one for children D:


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 27, 2018)

Going to that city today with my cat. I'm so anxious. I hate that city. My driver hates that city. Everyone hates that city because it's so busy. There's construction work going on right where we are going so even more traffic yaaaaaaaay.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> What do you think about Creepypasta? In my opinion they're pretty good stories, either long or short. If you know what Creepypasta is.


I was really into creepypastas a few years ago. I used to spend my entire saturday afternoons driving trains between epping and Flinder St station in msts whith some creepypasta in the background.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> It's amazing how snow causes people to freak out.
> 
> It's ice you need to be fucking afraid of!
> 
> ...



I consider myself popular because I'm only moderately disliked and no one was tried to run me out with pitchforks. Yet.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I consider myself popular because I'm only moderately disliked and no one was tried to run me out with pitchforks. Yet.


I can surely rile up a mob against you. <3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I can surely rile up a mob against you. <3



What's kind of mob *waggles eyebrows*


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA 1 BASICS LESSONS ON DUO LINGO FROM SPANISH ENDED, I'M INVINCIBLE INVINCIBLE!!


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 27, 2018)

Rystren... Could... Would... you tell me what snootplants means? D: I... would really like to understand it since it is the secound time I'm reading this...


----------



## Rystren (Feb 27, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Rystren... Could... Would... you tell me what snootplants means? D: I... would really like to understand it since it is the secound time I'm reading this...


it's like a faceplant.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> it's like a faceplant.


Ohhhhhhh :'D Thank you :3

Anyway! I go to my nest :'D Will try wearing my SIMA floaties agian and see if I get used to :'D
Good night everyone... or day or morning...or afternoon x'D


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


Good Morning/night


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*fluffs snoot back into shape*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

I've got Windows 2000 running in a VM full screen and every one in class is so confused


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I've got Windows 2000 running in a VM full screen and every one in class is so confused


Really confuse them and fire up Win-UAE with Workbench 3.1


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Really confuse them and fire up Win-UAE with Workbench 3.1


Damn that would be good but the school has restriction that block you from instaling stuff .I can't my original plan was to instal NT 3.51 but it don't work


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 27, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhhhhhh :'D Thank you :3
> 
> Anyway! I go to my nest :'D Will try wearing my SIMA floaties agian and see if I get used to :'D
> Good night everyone... or day or morning...or afternoon x'D


Good night german friend


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Damn that would be good but the school has restriction that block you from instaling stuff .I can't my original plan was to instal NT 3.51 but it don't work


That would be a good simulation of the full WinNT 3.51 experience


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Damn that would be good but the school has restriction that block you from instaling stuff .I can't my original plan was to instal NT 3.51 but it don't work


Puppy linux on a flashdrive or SD card. Boot to USB or SD. It will run the os from the SD card then you can run your VM of what ever the hell you want.

How about your really confuse them and run Windows ME or Basic.


----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2018)

Worked on setting up a niche Discord group for rubber furs! Was fun but will need organizing. But everyone had a good time...no politics just art chat role play fiction and fun! But I'll still be about here. Just needed to create a place to express my interests and bring similar furs together without all the drama.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

Really pleased Made my first bullets for my 1941 tula m1895 revolver.



 


 
Also I feel when ever I post a picture of that hat somewhere theres a hard core soviet officer whose spinning in his grave.... QUICK SOMEBODY FIND HIM! We'll solve the world's energy crisis!


----------



## Loffi (Feb 27, 2018)

Another evening with nothing to do but chill online. What's everyone been up to?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Puppy linux on a flashdrive or SD card. Boot to USB or SD. It will run the os from the SD card then you can run your VM of what ever the hell you want.
> 
> How about your really confuse them and run Windows ME or Basic.


Or OS/2 perhaps


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Or OS/2 perhaps


2.1 with Presentation Manager.  The first IT network I support consisted of those with Netware 2.2 servers (the ones you’d have to reboot if you wanted to enable or disable a VLM program).  All held together with 4Mbps token ring and super thick STP cabling.

Greymuzzle doesn’t even begin to describe it does it...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ever have those days where it feels like everyone is moving at a snail's pace? It reminds me of that season on Supernatural where the Leviathans are turning the population into docile cattle.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ever have those days where it feels like everyone is moving at a snail's pace? It reminds me of that season on Supernatural where the Leviathans are turning the population into docile cattle.


Wait so that isn't actually happening.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Wait so that isn't actually happening.


I mean, yeah, it kinda is, but due to my Supernatural binge it's one of the first things that comes to mind. Think I'll name them "Cow People".


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ever have those days where it feels like everyone is moving at a snail's pace?


I often fell like its the other way around for me personally , im slow and every one else is fast


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I often fell like its the other way around for me personally , im slow and every one else is fast


Sounds like old man syndrome. :V


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sounds like old man syndrome. :V


maybe its because i dress like an old man?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 27, 2018)

The snow we were warned about has materialised - about an inch and a half so far, but still going.  I'm not sure what the temperature is, but I'd guess a little below freezing as it has that dry powdery texture.  It's meant to keep going for a few days too. 
I realise I've been quiet today - I'm OK but in kind of a low mood today and not feeling so outgoing.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 27, 2018)

Is there any drama going on that I should know about, but don’t?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> maybe its because i dress like an old man?


Break out them old man pants son!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Is there any drama going on that I should know about, but don’t?


Drama is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Break out them old man pants son!
> 
> View attachment 28304


oh I do, every day with the old man pants, tucked in button up shirt and some black dress shoes


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 27, 2018)

For some reason, every time I imagine someone else on the internet, I imagine them at a desk in the dark. Idk why though.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> For some reason, every time I imagine someone else on the internet, I imagine them at a desk in the dark. Idk why though.


you telling me you don't sit at a desk all alone in a dark room with your face 3 inches from a CRT monitor????


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> you telling me you don't sit at a desk all alone in a dark room with your face 3 inches from a CRT monitor????


EXACTLY WHAT I IMAGINE!!! But no... I don’t. Only because my mom walks in at random times and one time she got really creeped out when she saw my silhouette and she just backed away


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

*clears throat*
39 installation diskettes on the wall, 39 instillation diskettes. take one down copy the files, 38 installation diskettes on the wall


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 27, 2018)

OwO rainbow fckr


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> View attachment 28305 OwO rainbow fckr


why is it all red? oh wait, hang on... ah, my eyes are bleeding


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> why is it all red? oh wait, hang on... ah, my eyes are bleeding


At least we were warned.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> At least we were warned.
> View attachment 28308


just a shame I didn't notice until it was to late


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> just a shame I didn't notice until it was to late


Rip ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 27, 2018)

Sorry not sorry


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

stimpy said:


> why is it all red? oh wait, hang on... ah, my eyes are bleeding


No thats because you're so rocking a 1981 red monochromatic CRT monitor like  a boss!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> No thats because you're so rocking a 1981 red monochromatic CRT monitor like  a boss!


*毛むくじゃら ~ A E S T H E T I C  ~  陰極線管 increases*


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 28, 2018)

Is discord down? It's not loading for me


----------



## stimpy (Feb 28, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Is discord down? It's not loading for me


wokin fine for me


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 28, 2018)

stimpy said:


> wokin fine for me



Hmmm, darn. Wonder what's up


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

stimpy said:


> wokin fine for me





Ravofox said:


> Hmmm, darn. Wonder what's up



You two want to join my server?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You two want to join my server?



Maybe, if my discord starts working

@BahgDaddy could you send a link?


----------



## stimpy (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You two want to join my server?






yes plz


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Maybe, if my discord starts working
> 
> @BahgDaddy could you send a link?





stimpy said:


> yes plz



Here ya go

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

If your discord doesn't work I'll send a different one for later use.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Here ya go
> 
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
> 
> If your discord doesn't work I'll send a different one for later use.


cheers!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Here ya go
> 
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
> 
> If your discord doesn't work I'll send a different one for later use.



still not working, but thanks anyway And sure!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> still not working, but thanks anyway And sure!



If you send me a PM I'll give you a longer lasting link


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> If you send me a PM I'll give you a longer lasting link



Cool! Will do soon. Thanks

Hope my computer has just decided to be annoying for an hour or two


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 28, 2018)

Learning some Russian through that app it's actually sticking to! Neat!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 28, 2018)

Это а мой дом! 
:3


----------



## stimpy (Feb 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Это а мой дом!
> :3


دا زما کور دی XD


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 28, 2018)

I wish you Furries a good morning (or agian what ever time you now have :'D)

Had a terrible night! Could not sleep D: I think little foxie-dragon gets sicky D: Mah... I definitly need to learn babytalk... I hope I find tea here D:


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I wish you Furries a good morning (or agian what ever time you now have :'D)
> 
> Had a terrible night! Could not sleep D: I think little foxie-dragon gets sicky D: Mah... I definitly need to learn babytalk... I hope I find tea here D:



That sucks. Hope your day is better than your night. :3

Also plz don't learn babay talk lol


----------



## stimpy (Feb 28, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I definitly need to learn babytalk...


talk to KILL.MAIM.KILL, he knows a thing or two about baby talk


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

stimpy said:


> talk to KILL.MAIM.KILL, he knows a thing or two about baby talk



Is that so


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Is that so


Strange that he’s never mentioned it


----------



## stimpy (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Is that so


well he made a thread about it didn't he?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

stimpy said:


> well he made a thread about it didn't he?



Yarp XD


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

Good morning...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

In my geo class, Yugoslavia still exists on map and Kosovo je Srbija


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

Todays weather gets the small dog stamp of disapproval.  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968763288493481986


----------



## stimpy (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Todays weather gets the small dog stamp of disapproval.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968763288493481986


that whether looks comfy af


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> In my geo class, Yugoslavia still exists on map and Kosovo je Srbija


Da fuq? Yeaaah no does it also say CCCP on there for the Russians?

Nice to know your maps are up to date...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Weird thinking that the maps of Europe we had at school still had two Germanies, a MUCH larger Yugoslavia, and the USSR.  Europe has changed so much.

(No, Prussia and Austria-Hungary weren’t mentioned.  I’m not _that_ old )


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 28, 2018)

Kinda crazy how they wouldn't update that after... I don't know a whole civil war and genocide basically.



You know only _minor_ details in history.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Kinda crazy how they wouldn't update that after... I don't know a whole civil war and genocide basically.
> 
> 
> 
> You know only _minor_ details in history.


Well it's from early 2000s so most of the borders are modern


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Kosovo in particular was very bad.  A university friend of mine was out there as part of the NATO force.  He refused to talk about what he’d seen, but did
say 95% of just how awful it was wasn't being reported.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Todays weather gets the small dog stamp of disapproval.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968763288493481986


Jeje.  He’s loving it really


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Kosovo in particular was very bad.  A university friend of mine was out there as part of the NATO force.  He refused to talk about what he’d seen, but did
> say 95% of just how awful it was wasn't being reported.


My Dad had friend that was conscripted and sent to Yugoslavia, 2 years after return to Poland he commited suicide


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> My Dad had friend that was conscripted and sent to Yugoslavia, 2 years after return to Poland he commited suicide


Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> My Dad had friend that was conscripted and sent to Yugoslavia, 2 years after return to Poland he commited suicide


Gods. Sorry to hear that. Wars especially in that nature can break people.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That sucks. Hope your day is better than your night. :3


It's getting better :'D Step by step! Thank you :3



stimpy said:


> talk to KILL.MAIM.KILL, he knows a thing or two about baby talk


For a secound there I belived you ;D You are a bad train you know? :'D


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey guys!
MPA wasn't that bad, my friend held my hand during the break between songs to calm me down. After that, the 200+ band kids that went all went to a country buffet. I got to sit with my crush and my band sister 
I was worrying for nothing, it all ended well ^^


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 28, 2018)

I like duolingo is giving me more dramatic encouragement with learning polish than it did with the Russian lessons.

Wonder why?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Some of the phrases it teaches you are pretty funny aren’t they?

Things like the Swedish for “If you do not talk it might be bad for you”.  I’d like to think these are just lines from films, but you have to wonder


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I like duolingo is giving me more dramatic encouragement with learning polish than it did with the Russian lessons.
> 
> Wonder why?


Beacuse it's polish?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Jeje.  He’s loving it really



Most days he stays out there for a while, barking at jackdaws and sniffing at where the foxes have been in the night.  Turning around and legging it back to the house like that is unusual for him!


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm home and I don't know why I was thinking that Geography test will be delayed for tomorrow, I don't have geography tommorrow and after tommorow So for this week I don't have tests and it will be less stressful for me so I can slowly prepare for tests in the next week


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 28, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


Oi, I thought I was supposed to be chasing you. but... instead *boops* gotcha.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

OOK is the time of year for the new job to be done with this year and I will have to get some more positive stuff to him next week and I’ll be happy to meet you and all of you that I can understand.

Gotta love predictive text generated sentences 

BTW, OOK is now the first word the phone picks when I type in an O.  The second word is Otter.  That’s highly amusing


----------



## Enix (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OOK is the time of year for the new job to be done with this year and I will have to get some more positive stuff to him next week and I’ll be happy to meet you and all of you that I can understand.
> 
> Gotta love predictive text generated sentences
> 
> BTW, OOK is now the first word the phone picks when I type in an O.  The second word is Otter.  That’s highly amusing



Some of the fandom because one person dislikes them enough to take it off again the only guitarist in the meantime. 

Hmm, I get a mixture of musician and furry stuff when I do he same.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

Enix said:


> Hello?


Hi


----------



## Enix (Feb 28, 2018)

What's up? The sky.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

Enix said:


> What's up? The sky.


?


----------



## Enix (Feb 28, 2018)

Look up when you are outside sometime. Its big, blue, white fluffy things, sometimes they're grey and full of ice crystals.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

Enix said:


> Look up when you are outside sometime. Its big, blue, white fluffy things, sometimes they're grey and full of ice crystals.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh... Now I get that


----------



## Enix (Feb 28, 2018)

So, what seems to be happening in the real world of demented internet users using a system of discussion tables to chat about inane topics?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Some of the fandom because one person dislikes them enough to take it off again the only guitarist in the meantime.
> 
> Hmm, I get a mixture of musician and furry stuff when I do he same.


It’s like a little slice of you, distilled into 21 words


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Enix said:


> So, what seems to be happening in the real world of demented internet users using a system of discussion tables to chat about inane topics?


Well, as I just posted on Twitter I’m trying very hard NOT to run downstairs and draw comedy penises in the pristine snow just below our office windows.  You?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 28, 2018)

My head is hurting D: Getting sick and having meetings is so hard .____. But the food is great :'D


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Some of the fandom because one person dislikes them enough to take it off again the only guitarist in the meantime.
> 
> Hmm, I get a mixture of musician and furry stuff when I do he same.



My predictor results in either nonsense or depressing babbling.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

'Least it's better than squabbling


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

We've got lots of snow in Edinburgh, since waking up with a dusting this morning it's now deeper than my dog's legs are long.  And it's forecast to continue until the weekend.  Schools, colleges and many businesses are closing and most of the buses are off.  
It's sort of pretty looking, but I wish we had more than a couple of 30-year old storage heaters in the flat.  I'm under a duvet with a jumper on at the moment...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

It's freezing here ;w;


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 28, 2018)

So silent...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So silent...



It is pretty lazy here these days...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

*stretches out in all the space*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

*attempts a few short-limbed star jumps, settles for pogoing instead*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 28, 2018)

*lurks*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

Has anyone heard from Okami lately, by the way?  I notice he hasn't been around since Sunday - I hope he's just busy.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Has anyone heard from Okami lately, by the way?  I notice he hasn't been around since Sunday - I hope he's just busy.


or relaxing and enjoying some time


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Has anyone heard from Okami lately, by the way?  I notice he hasn't been around since Sunday - I hope he's just busy.


I was wondering that same thing. I haven't heard anything personally, but hopefully all is well. If he's gone too long I might have to go on a rescue mission. Maybe put up some lost dogwolf posters and see if anyone knows anything


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

I’m hoping he’s just recovering from all that night work.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’m hoping he’s just recovering from all that night work.


I wouldn't blame anyone if that's ever the case. I had to work overnight two nights in a row during a weekend of bad weather back in December and I got riggity wrecked. Took me at least a few days to recover.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

Just about to brave the snow to take the dog out in the garden.  Cutting a dash in my fleece fox onesie, corduroy duffle coat and British Army cold weather boots!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey yall! I am still alive!!AWOOOOOO!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey yall! I am still alive!!AWOOOOOO!


Yay!!!.  How are you doing wolfie?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

Been working a lot. At night. And during the day. Been busy.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Just about to brave the snow to take the dog out in the garden.  Cutting a dash in my fleece fox onesie, corduroy duffle coat and British Army cold weather boots!


Sexy stuff!!!  Best make sure the neighbours don't see.  You'll drive them wild


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yay!!!.  How are you doing wolfie?


Of course I post a reply before I even saw you had posted. Im about to fix dinner. Bacon eggs and waffles!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yay!!!.  How are you doing wolfie?


How have you been, Paws?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Been working a lot. At night. And during the day. Been busy.


That's both good and bad.  Good, because having lots of work on is a good thing money wise, but also bad because overwork....

I know @bhutrflai looks after you though


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello lurking Lion!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That's both good and bad.  Good, because having lots of work on is a good thing money wise, but also bad because overwork....
> 
> I know @bhutrflai looks after you though


She does take good care of me!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How have you been, Paws?


Ups and downs mate if I'm honest.  Still hits me like a brick at times.  Today has mostly been a good day though


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello lurking Lion!



Hi!
Yum, I’m jealous of all the brinner that you guys make!  I just ate some turkey chili.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ups and downs mate if I'm honest.  Still hits me like a brick at times.  Today has mostly been a good day though


They say time heals all wounds, but just not fast enough!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Yum, I’m jealous of all the brinner that you guys make!  I just ate some turkey chili.


That sounds good! We do love to eat. You would think I would be fat but I am not.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

Hiyah Massan!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sexy stuff!!!  Best make sure the neighbours don't see.  You'll drive them wild



I dunno, it's one of those neighbourhoods where it almost feels like a duty to have the neighbours shaking their heads and muttering "what are those weirdos at number xx up to now?".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

Sucks you all got snow over there, and it has been in the 70s and 80s here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

But knowing Georgia weather, it could be ice storms and snow before you know it.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They say time heals all wounds, but just not fast enough!


Thanks.  I know I'll be fine given time......yeah, not fast enough though.  

And yeah, the snow was great today.  Let me see if I can link to the pic I put up on Twitter   Back in a sec.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Hoping this will work 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968793427046490112
EDIT :  Yes!!!  I rock!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I dunno, it's one of those neighbourhoods where it almost feels like a duty to have the neighbours shaking their heads and muttering "what are those weirdos at number xx up to now?".


Oh ace, everyone's got quirks?  That's pretty cool.  Makes life far more interesting.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks beautiful! Maybe we'll get lucky and get one more snow in before winter is finally done. Hell, all the trees and grass are turning green already! It has snowed here on the last day of March before.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

My hands are so sore. Arthritis sucks!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Looks beautiful! Maybe we'll get lucky and get one more snow in before winter is finally done. Hell, all the trees and grass are turning green already! It has snowed here on the last day of March before.


Yeah, we sometimes get a bit of snow in early April, which can be very weird.  I remember a couple of years ago it was so warm the flowers were coming out at the end of January, then it went cold and they all died 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My hands are so sore. Arthritis sucks!


Ouch.  *gentle hug avoiding hands*


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh ace, everyone's got quirks?  That's pretty cool.  Makes life far more interesting.



Almost the opposite - you get dirty looks for not mowing your lawn at the same time as everyone else, so I feel duty bound not to get too assimilated!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, we sometimes get a bit of snow in early April, which can be very weird.  I remember a couple of years ago it was so warm the flowers were coming out at the end of January, then it went cold and they all died


It has done that here as well. A few years ago, my kids missed so much school because of back to back ice storm and snow storms. It snowed. Iced. Snowed. Then snowed again. All in February and March.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Almost the opposite - you get dirty looks for not mowing your lawn at the same time as everyone else, so I feel duty bound not to get too assimilated!


I am so glad we got a corner lot. But I do have a helluva big yard to cut. Had to buy a new riding lawnmower.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Almost the opposite - you get dirty looks for not mowing your lawn at the same time as everyone else, so I feel duty bound not to get too assimilated!


Quite right too.  You're the superstar.  They should all conform to you


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am so glad we got a corner lot. But I do have a helluva big yard to cut. Had to buy a new riding lawnmower.


If I had one of those I'd be so tempted to just say sod the lawn, remove the blades and go racing around on it instead


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Quite right too.  You're the superstar.  They should all conform to you


I just pictured Molly Shannon doing her SuperStar!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If I had one of those I'd be so tempted to just say sod the lawn, remove the blades and go racing around on it instead


Mine is pretty fast too! Just leave the blades on, you might need them!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

I just went looking for a clip of that, but all I could find was the one where she's discussing her breasts.  Probably best not to post it


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mine is pretty fast too! Just leave the blades on, you might need them!


Lend it to @Massan Otter .  He could mow ALL the lawns, and scare the nosey neighbours inside at the same time


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

That is a good skit too! Well folks. Time to crank some tunes and get dinner going. The natives are gwtting restless! See you all later! Bye Paws!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

*waves bye* I will try to get back on later!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

*cheerio*  Enjoy the meal!!

And great to have you back


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

*swings up into nest for the night*

*flops down*

Good night all 

*snores*


----------



## stimpy (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey yall! I am still alive!!AWOOOOOO!


Ayeee, he bacc


----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2018)

Ah, seems pretty peaceful around here! A tad quiet, but nice to see folks talking and joking, and what not! One more day or work, here, and I have 3 off. Can't wait!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2018)

It kinda sucks being married to a popufur. No one ever misses me around here.


----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> It kinda sucks being married to a popufur. No one ever misses me around here.



Aw, we do! I'm always happy to see ya about, and have always found you fun and witty in the games section...to which I am only somewhat addicted : P


----------



## Astus (Feb 28, 2018)

*flops on people*


----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *flops on people*



Good thing you are a small fox, I could have been crushed!

Huh, quiet night here...


----------



## Astus (Feb 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Good thing you are a small fox, I could have been crushed!
> 
> Huh, quiet night here...



I'll actually have you know, I'm a big fox :V I wouldn't think that a skunk would know that though ;p

It does seem quiet O.O


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 28, 2018)

How's it going guys


----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I'll actually have you know, I'm a big fox :V I wouldn't think that a skunk would know that though ;p
> 
> It does seem quiet O.O



Ha! But still not too big to be sprayed 

And yeah, has been a bit quiet...had a busy day myself, so wasn't on as much, and then, I got sidetracked, by a funny Dino from France, who wanted to RP on Discord, so that was fun. Have not really had many RPs in a while; refreshing when you mesh with somebody, and there's that certain synergy. Plus, it helps break writer's block, I find.



Belatucadros said:


> How's it going guys



Quiet, mainly!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 28, 2018)

*Sips tea*

Hey guys


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, we do! I'm always happy to see ya about, and have always found you fun and witty in the games section...to which I am only somewhat addicted : P


Thx, Simo! That's very nice to hear. I'm in a bit of a mid-life crisis at the moment, so I feel a little lost at times. 

I enjoy the games as well, but I need to come up with some new material.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey yall! I am still alive!!AWOOOOOO!



Good to see you!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 1, 2018)

should I get breath of the wild or pokken for my new switch


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 1, 2018)

Good morning furries! Or afternoon, noon, midnight, evening - don't know...

Man I have to admit: I start to like this forum :'D I'm still feeling a little out of place and I totaly not represent my sona - but it's fun posting in the game threads :'D


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 1, 2018)

Just did my morning dog-emptying.  The snow is up to his shoulders and the roads have not been cleared.  The buses to this part of town are off and I have no intention of trying to use the car in this.  Think I'm staying put for a couple of days! 
I haven't seen it like this in a few years.  I was stapling blankets over the windows last night!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

Today is cursed soldiers day!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

I think I'm having a relapse I woke up in a cold sweat. Like absolutely drenched in sweat. (Probably the most I've ever sweated, and I've ran across the Aussie outback when it wa 105 degrees whistling.)

My Bosnian friend messaged me telling me he's not coming into work today. Woke up with a migraine.

Yeah this flu thing's nasty. I'm
Hoping we don't work tomorrow


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 1, 2018)

Sounds like no fun, I hope it clears up soon.  
Everything here is shut down with the snow, no buses and I don't fancy walking or driving anywhere, so I'm stuck in drinking tea and binge-listening to old Ivor Cutler records.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Sounds like no fun, I hope it clears up soon.
> Everything here is shut down with the snow, no buses and I don't fancy walking or driving anywhere, so I'm stuck in drinking tea and binge-listening to old Ivor Cutler records.


Sounds horrible. You poor bastard.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 1, 2018)

We have clear sky here :0 At least in Prague for now...

I wonder what the difference between "Community-" and "General-Discussion" is. And also... When do you act as your sona here and when as yourself? :0


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

Awawawawawa, one boring lesson left woth strict teacher and I'm hungry, my belly already grumbles ;w;


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> And also... When do you act as your sona here and when as yourself? :0



In a lot of threads there is no clear line.  Some posters find humour in intentionally blurring the two (I am one of those), while others find that annoying.  
Generally the games threads will be as your sona, discussion threads will be more as yourself, but it all seems to get mixed up regularly.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> In a lot of threads there is no clear line.  Some posters find humour in intentionally blurring the two (I am one of those), while others find that annoying.
> Generally the games threads will be as your sona, discussion threads will be more as yourself, but it all seems to get mixed up regularly.


Wow that is tough for me D: I mean... I'm not good enough at englisch to see this line ._. Is there a way to make this more clear? Your seperation is really good, but when it gets mixed up its hard for me... I don't want to be missunderstood D: 

So what I'm saying - what can I do for myself that people here are not mistaken my opinion with the opinion of my sona? Always write: "Sona:" Uff D:
Also the hard thing is, that my sona is a child and I have no idea how a child sounds in englisch - in german its easy for me. ARGH >o< Still have to learn Babytalk


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 1, 2018)

Howdy yall. Hope everyone is doing well today.



bhutrflai said:


> It kinda sucks being married to a popufur. No one ever misses me around here.


Hey now, you're one of them too, at least to us . You're just much less, umm, lets say boisterous than Okami is, so it's less noticeable when you're not around. From a lurker's point of view, that's not a bad thing lol


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It is pretty lazy here these days...


true.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 1, 2018)

Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files

this is just something i made on my guitar, and I want you to tell me what you think.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> It kinda sucks being married to a popufur. No one ever misses me around here.


I do <3


----------



## DivinePrince (Mar 1, 2018)

A seagull just hit one of the power boxes on our street. It exploded and also knocked out the power to several houses lol.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 1, 2018)

Poor seagull!  It occurs to me that I've never seen a gull fursona - I wonder why?


----------



## Astus (Mar 1, 2018)

Mmmmm.... fried seagull ~


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

Poor seagull, even if they are evil incarnate


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

Btw. @DarkoKavinsky how's your polish?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

Sat in the office singing along to ABBA in Spanish.  NOBODY here to interrupt me, as they’ve all left early thanks to the snow


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 1, 2018)

The snow is getting silly now - here's my street and a shot from the neighbourhood earlier, and it's kept snowi
ng heavily since then.  I hope the buses are on for the local furmeet on Saturday!


----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sat in the office singing along to ABBA in Spanish.  NOBODY here to interrupt me, as they’ve all left early thanks to the snow



That is odd. For some reason I thought it never snowed in England except in movies about Scrooge!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Btw. @DarkoKavinsky how's your polish?


Barely scratching the surface it's only been two days 

Russian is oddly easier for me. And that's even including the Cyrillic still I am focusing on both however.

A bit ballsy but still nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 1, 2018)

I want also snow D:

You could hide very well in the snow @Simo it would be double so hard to find you xP

...
Is double so hard correct englisch? :/


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Poor seagull!  It occurs to me that I've never seen a gull fursona - I wonder why?



Probably because there's not enough good seagull yiff to encourage people, lol.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I want also snow D:
> 
> You could hide very well in the snow @Simo it would be double so hard to find you xP
> 
> ...



Not really. "It would be doubly hard to find you" or "it would be twice as hard to find you" might be more what you meant


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not really. "It would be doubly hard to find you" or "it would be twice as hard to find you" might be more what you meant


Ohhh! Sorry >o< And thank you big fluffy Wolfy ^o^

Big fluffy Wolfy... can... I ask you something? :0 Since you were so kind


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Barely scratching the surface it's only been two days
> 
> Russian is oddly easier for me. And that's even including the Cyrillic still I am focusing on both however.
> 
> A bit ballsy but still nothing ventured nothing gained!


I know that polish can be hard for foreigners, good luck


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhh! Sorry >o< And thank you big fluffy Wolfy ^o^
> 
> Big fluffy Wolfy... can... I ask you something? :0 Since you were so kind



Sure, what?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Probably because there's not enough good seagull yiff to encourage people, lol.



Why does the notion of seagull yiff make me shudder in a way that most other species don't?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> That is odd. For some reason I thought it never snowed in England except in movies about Scrooge!


I am obviously about to be visited by four ghosts 

Would be an interesting way to sign off for the night on Discord.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sure, what?


What is "yiff"? D: When I look it up in my german-english picture book (dictionary) I can't find it... and I'm a little to scared to just search for it... Since you all are so big and... sometimes scary D:

No seriously D: What is it? I tried acting more like my sona - but dam it's hard in englisch...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> What is "yiff"? D: When I look it up in my german-english picture book (dictionary) I can't find it... and I'm a little to scared to just search for it... Since you all are so big and... sometimes scary D:
> 
> No seriously D: What is it? I tried acting more like my sona - but dam it's hard in englisch...


This is so sweet I’m actually tearing up.

Over to you Wolfie


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> What is "yiff"? D: When I look it up in my german-english picture book (dictionary) I can't find it... and I'm a little to scared to just search for it... Since you all are so big and... sometimes scary D:
> 
> No seriously D: What is it? I tried acting more like my sona - but dam it's hard in englisch...



Aw, we're not scary!

And dang, you're so innocent, I kind of hate to tell you what the word actually means.


----------



## DivinePrince (Mar 1, 2018)

Fun stuff for you guys about the seagull.











Aaaand a close-up


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Aw, we're not scary!


But you all have so big theeth °o° Or big arms and bodys... And sometimes you all are so LOOOOOOOOOOOOUD >o< And I'm so small D:



backpawscratcher said:


> Over to you Wolfie


Yeah Wolfie ^o^ TELL ME! TELL ME! ^o^

Ohhh D: I have to leave >o< But... I will ask you agian  WOLFIE ^o^


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> Fun stuff for you guys about the seagull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleurgh


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> But you all have so big theeth °o° Or big arms and bodys... And sometimes you all are so LOOOOOOOOOOOOUD >o< And I'm so small D:
> 
> 
> Yeah Wolfie ^o^ TELL ME! TELL ME! ^o^
> ...



Someone halp I can't damage this much innocence


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I know that polish can be hard for foreigners, good luck


The words that stick are kobietą  Ja jem.

So I doubt those combined into a sentence is helpful, or if it has the same English context, abliet correct for me, is hardly sfw!!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Someone halp I can't damage this much innocence


I can damage it, but I'd rather keep the illusion of me being not being an asshole sound.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

Hmmm.....told a long-standing non-furry online friend about my internal gorilla today.  Now worried I may have scared him off.  Hope not.  We’ve been chatting, debating and backing each other up for about 14 years across several platforms, and even though we’ve never actually met I will really miss him if he’s gone


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> The words that stick are kobietą  Ja jem.
> 
> So I doubt those combined into a sentence is helpful, or if it has the same English context, abliet correct for me, is hardly sfw!!!


"Kobietą ja jem"? Emm... And it made you correct?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hmmm.....told a long-standing non-furry online friend about my internal gorilla today.  Now worried I may have scared him off.  Hope not.  We’ve been chatting, debating and backing each other up for about 14 years across several platforms, and even though we’ve never actually met I will really miss him if he’s gone


For 14 years I doubt saying "Oi, mate I'm a soddin' furr-eh! Ook, ook" would be a dent.

I'd just reply "oh good I always knew you were a bloody knuckle dragger, and bananas."

But then again nothing fazes me these days.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> "Kobietą ja jem"? Emm... And it made you correct?


I'm just saying the words or segments that instantly coming to mind. I'm on idiot level.

So yeah I know woman and I eat but that's it.

So casting my ass into the Polksi wilderness as I'll die.

Hey you at least gotta give me credit for remembering the accent on woman.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm just saying the words or segments that instantly coming to mind. I'm on idiot level.
> 
> So yeah I know woman and I eat but that's it.
> 
> ...


Well good luck


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well good luck


I need it! 

Still it doesn't seem that hard.. really I should be practicing now.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> For 14 years I doubt saying "Oi, mate I'm a soddin' furr-eh! Ook, ook" would be a dent.
> 
> I'd just reply "oh good I always knew you were a bloody knuckle dragger, and bananas."
> 
> But then again nothing fazes me these days.


Hope I’m just being a bit overly sensitive.  For all I know he’s just been out doing stuff.  We will see I suppose.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I need it!
> 
> Still it doesn't seem that hard.. really I should be practicing now.


It's your business, I have seen american on YT that speaks polish, and he many people says that like for non nstive polish speaker he is good at it, but still sometimes makes weird mistakes and funny speaks.. So don't worry


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> It's your business, I have seen american on YT that speaks polish, and he many people says that like for non nstive polish speaker he is good at it, but still sometimes makes weird mistakes and funny speaks.. So don't worry


Yeah nah how about this I give you a tiny club and if I fuck up with polish you smack me with it.

I'd be sure to learn the proper way real quick!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah nah how about this I give you a tiny club and if I fuck up with polish you smack me with it.
> 
> I'd be sure to learn the proper way real quick!


But I don't wanna harm you... Learning in stress is not good ;w;


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hope I’m just being a bit overly sensitive.  For all I know he’s just been out doing stuff.  We will see I suppose.


What you're feeling is that classic Eeeee I confessed something oh dear gods don't take this the wrong way. Fuck! Fuck fuck!

Moment.

I'm sure nothing bad will happen!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But I don't wanna harm you... Learning in stress is not good ;w;


Good! XD makes me feel better that at somebody doesn't want to hurt me.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hmmm.....told a long-standing non-furry online friend about my internal gorilla today.  Now worried I may have scared him off.  Hope not.  We’ve been chatting, debating and backing each other up for about 14 years across several platforms, and even though we’ve never actually met I will really miss him if he’s gone



I doubt if that's scare-away material.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Good! XD makes me feel better that at somebody doesn't want to hurt me.


I don't wanna hurt anyone until he does nothing bad to me


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> What you're feeling is that classic Eeeee I confessed something oh dear gods don't take this the wrong way. Fuck! Fuck fuck!
> 
> Moment.
> 
> I'm sure nothing bad will happen!


You’re right of course.  I know people say “don’t feel the need to advertise it”, but having already done the hidden life thing before I came out as gay I’m tired of that shit now.  I sort of want everyone to know about this so it’s less of a big deal and I’m not second guessing myself all the bloody time. Like “yeah, that’s right, I’m a furry....so what shall we have next Tuesday for lunch?” and leave it at that unless it happens to come up in conversation.  I don’t know.  Perhaps I’m just being an idiot.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I doubt if that's scare-away material.


Hope not.  Modern world is strange isn’t it.  I care more about what faraway people I connect with think than people I see five days a week face to face.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

Sorry.  I’m being a drama queen aren’t I?

Normal service will now resume.

OOOOOOOK!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sorry.  I’m being a drama queen aren’t I?
> 
> Normal service will now resume.
> 
> OOOOOOOK!!



That's OK, I'm thinking through the same thing a lot at the moment!  Even friends who I know have known other furries, I'm still nervy about mentioning it to.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Someone halp I can't damage this much innocence


You're on your own homie...though for real this is one of those times where I can't tell if they're sticking with the sona or if that's genuinely how they want to ask a question. Maybe the former, I think.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

Awawawawa


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> You're on your own homie...though for real this is one of those times where I can't tell if they're sticking with the sona or if that's genuinely how they want to ask a question. Maybe the former, I think.



Idk. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> That's OK, I'm thinking through the same thing a lot at the moment!  Even friends who I know have known other furries, I'm still nervy about mentioning it to.


Thanks Massan.  It’s stupid really.  People know I’m a big old geek.  I bet half of the people in my life are secretly amazed I don’t parade around dressed like a stormtrooper all the time 

But still the nerves.......

EDIT - note that I’m NOT  implying being a furry is geeky!!  Only that I am considered slightly to the left of “normal” by those who know me


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sorry.  I’m being a drama queen aren’t I?


Nah. Don't sweat it. At least you're strong enough to talk about it whereas I can't even bring myself to do that. These kinds of things have been on my mind a lot more than they used to be lately too. Part of that is me being more introspective than normal as I ponder my fursona and part of it is realizing that, at my age and point in life, there's no way what so ever that all of my friends and coworkers think I'm a "normal" person 
Edit: Let me clarify, that's not just about being a furry, but just parts of life in general


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

I remember the times when I had PS1 and playing pirated russian CDs from bazaar, that's a real PS1 games, not some original ones


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks Massan.  It’s stupid really.  People know I’m a big old geek.  I bet half of the people in my life are secretly amazed I don’t parade around dressed like a stormtrooper all the time
> 
> But still the nerves.......
> 
> EDIT - note that I’m NOT  implying being a furry is geeky!!  Only that I am considered slightly to the left of “normal” by those who know me



I think we're mostly geeks. It's okay.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Nah. Don't sweat it. At least you're strong enough to talk about it whereas I can't even bring myself to do that. These kinds of things have been on my mind a lot more than they used to be lately too. Part of that is me being more introspective than normal as I ponder my fursona and part of it is realizing that, at my age and point in life, there's no way what so ever that all of my friends and coworkers think I'm a "normal" person
> Edit: Let me clarify, that's not just about being a furry, but just parts of life in general


I’m home now so can respond rather than just hitting the like button while walking along.  I find that just typing out thoughts to another person helps enormously most of the time.  Focuses the mind on what you really want to do just by going through the process of getting the words out and into a sensible order.  Any time you want feel free to DM me if you think that method will help.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think we're mostly geeks. It's okay.


Good.  BECAUSE BEING A GEEK IS COOL!!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

@DarkoKavinsky well for now you don't have to speak word "Dziewiędziesięciodziewięciogroszówka" or say sentence "W Szczebrzyszynie chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> @DarkoKavinsky well for now you don't have to speak word "*Dziewiędziesięciodziewięciogroszówka*" or say sentence "W Szczebrzyszynie chrząszcz brzmi w trzcinie"



You trying to compete with the Germans or something? XD


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You trying to compete with the Germans or something? XD


WE ALWAYS COMPETE WITH GERMANS KURWA, btw. It means " ninetynine cents"


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 1, 2018)

What's poppin my dudes?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You trying to compete with the Germans or something? XD


Btw I made a mistake it's "dziewięćdziesięciodziewięciogroszówka" not "Dziewiędziesiecodziewięciogroszówka"


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What's poppin my dudes?


Nothing just saying longest polish words and so on


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Someone halp I can't damage this much innocence


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLFIE ^o^ I'm back 

Now please tell me óò What is yiff? D: There are so many furries out there kowing it... it's unfair D: You are so fluffy D: Please tell me! I promise to be a good foxie óò Eating my vegetables, cleaning my cave - because I'm a dangerous dragon and I promise to not eat any more knights :'D Yes? YES? Please óò


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLFIE ^o^ I'm back
> 
> Now please tell me óò What is yiff? D: There are so many furries out there kowing it... it's unfair D: You are so fluffy D: Please tell me! I promise to be a good foxie óò Eating my vegetables, cleaning my cave - because I'm a dangerous dragon and I promise to not eat any more knights :'D Yes? YES? Please óò


I love how innocent and cute you are...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Btw I made a mistake it's "dziewięćdziesięciodziewięciogroszówka" not "Dziewiędziesiecodziewięciogroszówka"


Fuck maybe that's why you guys got invaded.

Long complicated words.

Dziewie-... Dziewięćdzi...

Screw it! CHARGE!!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLFIE ^o^ I'm back
> 
> Now please tell me óò What is yiff? D: There are so many furries out there kowing it... it's unfair D: You are so fluffy D: Please tell me! I promise to be a good foxie óò Eating my vegetables, cleaning my cave - because I'm a dangerous dragon and I promise to not eat any more knights :'D Yes? YES? Please óò



Yeah, sure, why not, it's a furry euphemism that means sex.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Fuck maybe that's why you guys got invaded.
> 
> Long complicated words.
> 
> ...


Well they have tried to change our culture and religion, but we never lost hope, even when our motherland was removed from the map, they have never removed from our hearts, they have tried to force new ideology on us, partisans after WW2 were still fighting (cursed soldiers that we celebrate their day today), beacuse they have sweared to fight until Poland will not be free again... Maybe countries can eat us  but not digest us...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well they have tried to change our culture and religion, but we never lost hope, even when our motherland was removed from the map, they have never removed from our hearts, they have tried to force new ideology on us, partisans after WW2 were still fighting (cursed soldiers that we celebrate their day today), beacuse they have sweared to fight until Poland will not be free again... Maybe countries can eat us  but not digest us...


So Poland's Europe's corn kernel?

I do feel for you guys I've heard horror stories of communism from the polish family my family knows.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> So Poland's Europe's corn kernel?
> 
> I do feel for you guys I've heard horror stories of communism from the polish family my family knows.


Corn kernel?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Corn kernel?


Yeah corn has a tendency to not be digested when you eat it. So it shows in the yeah...

Still I give you poles a salute for your against all odds survival mentality.

Literally things I've heard that we're done casually under communism. Most Americans would be dead. Just nope.. *dead*

Really would like to see your country.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 1, 2018)

I mean it impress me how my ancestors never lost hope and never stopped believing that someday we will be back on map, even when it wasn't on map for 100 years, even when they were emigratong to different country for better life, shit there is school reading by Henryk Sienkiewicz "Lamplighter" about old pole that was fighting in Hungary, many wars, was trader in Amazonia and had many adventures, his last was fighting in Union Forces in US Civil war, and he had never forget about his dignity.. Thst he wqs polish, and people likr thst make me proud, impress me, mostly people are tslking hhowwe were occupied in WW2 and after ww2, but those 120 years occupancy were also longer and hard times for us...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, sure, why not, it's a furry euphemism that means sex.


COOOOOOOOOOOL ^o^ Furries have their own word for the number six? :'D (Sex and Sechs (6) are pronuced the same in german ;D) That is great! 
Mhh.... Do I realy have to be goo foxie now D: Eating vegetables is silly D: They taste like iihhhh >o<

Better go into my nest right now :'D Thanks for explaning it fluffy Wolfie  The compiler is mean to me D: Please chase it away >o< Have a good night furries! Or morning, day... you know...


----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> COOOOOOOOOOOL ^o^ Furries have their own word for the number six? :'D (Sex and Sechs (6) are pronuced the same in german ;D) That is great!
> Mhh.... Do I realy have to be goo foxie now D: Eating vegetables is silly D: They taste like iihhhh >o<
> 
> Better go into my nest right now :'D Thanks for explaning it fluffy Wolfie  The compiler is mean to me D: Please chase it away >o< Have a good night furries! Or morning, day... you know...



Aw, you're a funny one! Hope ya have a cozy time in your nest there.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> COOOOOOOOOOOL ^o^ Furries have their own word for the number six? :'D (Sex and Sechs (6) are pronuced the same in german ;D) That is great!
> Mhh.... Do I realy have to be goo foxie now D: Eating vegetables is silly D: They taste like iihhhh >o<
> 
> Better go into my nest right now :'D Thanks for explaning it fluffy Wolfie  The compiler is mean to me D: Please chase it away >o< Have a good night furries! Or morning, day... you know...



Yeah, I think it's cute. Also, I know some more German now! That might come in handy some day.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, sure, why not, it's a furry euphemism that means sex.





BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, I think it's cute. Also, I know some more German now! That might come in handy some day.


NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN! Don't corrupt the youth so early!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN! Don't corrupt the youth so early!



I don't know his age, lol.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## stimpy (Mar 1, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*stnalptoons*


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Mar 1, 2018)

is me

birdcunht


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’m home now so can respond rather than just hitting the like button while walking along.  I find that just typing out thoughts to another person helps enormously most of the time.  Focuses the mind on what you really want to do just by going through the process of getting the words out and into a sensible order.  Any time you want feel free to DM me if you think that method will help.


Well shucks, no need to offer that, but thank you! I don't think I'll ever want to bother you, but I really appreciate that. My life is quite good, so all this personal reflection has been enjoyable, even if it's kept to myself 



Jaberwocky said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLFIE ^o^ I'm back
> 
> Now please tell me óò What is yiff? D: There are so many furries out there kowing it... it's unfair D: You are so fluffy D: Please tell me! I promise to be a good foxie óò Eating my vegetables, cleaning my cave - because I'm a dangerous dragon and I promise to not eat any more knights :'D Yes? YES? Please óò


HOLD THE PHONE. Dragon? Or fox? Or...both??


----------



## Loffi (Mar 1, 2018)

When he call you over for netflix and chill and you actually just watch netflix and chill...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> When he call you over for netflix and chill and you actually just watch netflix and chill...



OwO


----------



## Loffi (Mar 1, 2018)

Netflix actually has a lot of good stuff right now


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2018)

Reasons why I wish I had additional desk space


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Netflix actually has a lot of good stuff right now


Seen Altered Carbon yet? It's got a strong start.


----------



## Loffi (Mar 1, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> Seen Altered Carbon yet? It's got a strong start.



Someone was telling me about that just yesterday. I'll have to check it out. I'm trying to finish up Black Mirror right now.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Someone was telling me about that just yesterday. I'll have to check it out. I'm trying to finish up Black Mirror right now.



Is it any good? Currently on a Drop Dead Diva kick. Binging it so bad.


----------



## Loffi (Mar 1, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> Is it any good? Currently on a Drop Dead Diva kick. Binging it so bad.



Yeah, but it's not really a show that you binge, so it's taking a while to catch up.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

I hear its unorthodox. What other shows you into?


----------



## Loffi (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah, it's really refreshing and always a trip. I honestly way behind on TV, so I don't have a lot of shows I watch. My favorites are usually something animated or horror.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

Never been a big fan of horror. Comedies are my favorite thing.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't watch tv. Idfk just ain't my thing.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

To each their own. What are you're interests if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> To each their own. What are you're interests if you don't mind my asking?


Writing, art, antique firearms, history, reloading, hotrodding aircooled vws, tinkering, antique literature... hmm I know there's more. Oh right and Linux open source systems and handhelds. Also I have a fursuit


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice fur suit. Antique firearms! That is so cool. Fond of writing, reading literature, playing video games, running. Any specific period of history?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> Nice fur suit. Antique firearms! That is so cool. Fond of writing, reading literature, playing video games, running. Any specific period of history?


1860-1960ish.

I collect literature from pre 1930. Have an extensive collection of books I've saved. Oldest in my collection is a swedish bible from the 1600's I actually have an english book from the 1700's where the S's are f's. I also collect things from the USSR.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

USSR?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

Gooooooooooooood morning Furries :'D Or noon, afternoon, evening, night ^o^



Simo said:


> Aw, you're a funny one! Hope ya have a cozy time in your nest there


Thank you ^o^ The nest is oooookay ._. Like my own one a lot more D: Also I was so happy I now know what yiff is, I cound't sleep :'D

I'm now a real furry 
Want to see it?
"I can count to yiff "
"I have yiff chocolate bars "
"1 2 3 4 5 yiff "
See? See? I'm a realy furry now ^o^



BahgDaddy said:


> Also, I know some more German now! That might come in handy some day.


Schwimmflügel means floatie in german  
Thats important to know fluffy Wolfy!



P_Dragon said:


> HOLD THE PHONE. Dragon? Or fox? Or...both??


I'm a fox  Wearing a dragon suit - which makes me a dangerous, knights hunting big dragon ^o^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Gooooooooooooood morning Furries :'D Or noon, afternoon, evening, night ^o^
> 
> 
> Thank you ^o^ The nest is oooookay ._. Like my own one a lot more D: Also I was so happy I now know what yiff is, I cound't sleep :'D
> ...



Are you wily and sneaky like a fox but can breath fire like a dragon? XD


----------



## Dongding (Mar 2, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> ...I'm a fox  Wearing a dragon suit - which makes me a dangerous, knights hunting big dragon ^o^



C-c-costume fur? :'3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> USSR?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

Ok appeal has ended I'm back


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

Mhm I have heard that one guy that I know, had split up with hia girlfriend, and now is with 4 girls and will do "something" with one of them beacuse his home will be without parents this weekend... Man middle school is funny place


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Mar 2, 2018)

Mornin' :3


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Are you wily and sneaky like a fox but can breath fire like a dragon? XD


Uhhh.... Sure  I mean... I'm clever! I can count to yiff ^o^ And... I like floaties which makes me celver you know? And.... paddling pools  See? I'm clever!
And sneaky... I'm still a cub and a little loud and... oh I don't know the word... you now... I fall over my paws óò

But yeah I breath fire ^o^ SEEEEE
PLÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜHHHH!
*Nothing happend*
It was a big flame, yes? :'D



Dongding said:


> C-c-costume fur? :'3


Uhhhh don't know :0 You can touch :'D You're kind and fluffy :3 And a little bit wolfy :3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 2, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I'm a fox  Wearing a dragon suit - which makes me a dangerous, knights hunting big dragon ^o^


Huh. Ok then. That's neat.



Rystren said:


> *floats about*


So...does floating about make you a schwimmflügel?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> should I get breath of the wild or pokken for my new switch


yes. you should.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Huh, and I thought the snow would've started melting, guess not, good.


----------



## meeka (Mar 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Huh, and I thought the snow would've started melting, guess not, good.


Every time there's a sunny day I think it's spring, then the weather decides to give me a reality check by making me shovel the next morning.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

The best day eveeer, shorter lessons beacuse first was canceled, friday, and when I go back to my home and hungry, I have PIEROGI on dinner


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> The best day eveeer, shorter lessons beacuse first was canceled, friday, and when I go back to my home and hungry, I have PIEROGI on dinner


Hi Blackburn


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hi Blackburn


Hi Kiara


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Kiara


*Boops Blackburn*
You has been booped :3


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Boops Blackburn*
> You has been booped :3


Nuuuu my personal space >w<


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Nuuuu my personal space >w<


You has no personal space >:3
*Hugs*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> You has no personal space >:3
> *Hugs*


Ok ;w;


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

ehh I love my perverted person, someone writes "well fuck me..." and in the first moment I got it in the different meaning...


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello Furries ^o^

Uhm :0 We are going to eat sushi in Prague :'D Always eat suhsi as all you can eat - sooooooooooooo much to eat ^o^. But they say it's much tastier when it's not all you can eat. Oh! Yeah! Tonight is not all you can eat - so I'm curious :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

*grunts*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

This day...
Was a good day..


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *grunts*



*sighs*

Cabin fever is setting in here.  Still more snow happening, though it's not quite as cold now and getting sleety.  I believe the local furmeet is still on tomorrow though, and there's a limited bus service at least.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Cabin fever is setting in here.  Still more snow happening, though it's not quite as cold now and getting sleety.  I believe the local furmeet is still on tomorrow though, and there's a limited bus service at least.


Staring at the same four walls gets dull as after a while doesn’t it.  Can you run around the house a bit to get rid of some energy?  Or stick an exercise vid on YouTube and jump around to it?

Still no response BTW


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Staring at the same four walls gets dull as after a while doesn’t it.  Can you run around the house a bit to get rid of some energy?  Or stick an exercise vid on YouTube and jump around to it?
> 
> Still no response BTW



I've done a little bit of drawing, looked at odd things online, played some guitar and had a short but lively bout of yorkie wrestling.  
I'm hoping your friend just has something going on - it would be sad if he'd genuinely gone silent on you.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

Yorkie wrestling sounds fun AND good exercise.  Who won?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yorkie wrestling sounds fun AND good exercise.  Who won?



We take it in turns, though his ferocity is the stuff of legend. Rugged and formidable beastie that he is!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Hello Furries ^o^
> 
> Uhm :0 We are going to eat sushi in Prague :'D Always eat suhsi as all you can eat - sooooooooooooo much to eat ^o^. But they say it's much tastier when it's not all you can eat. Oh! Yeah! Tonight is not all you can eat - so I'm curious :3



Well, eat what you want then. Raw fish good for foxxo


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, eat what you want then. Raw fish good for foxxo


And bananas.  Bananas are good.

*throws everyone a banana*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> And bananas.  Bananas are good.
> 
> *throws everyone a banana*



*eats banana* NOMNOMNOM

X


Rystren said:


> *snootplants*



*grows from planted snoot*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

*dons otter-sized labcoat, grafts banana onto planted snoot*  

So preoccupied with whether I could that I didn't stop to think whether I should!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2018)

In the meantime


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 2, 2018)

I have solo and ensemble tomorrow, I am sooooo worried, *curls up into a ball, starts silently crying* ermagerd, what am i gonna do?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *dons otter-sized labcoat, grafts banana onto planted snoot*
> 
> So preoccupied with whether I could that I didn't stop to think whether I should!


Ooooooooooook......interesting....

*hands Dr. Otter another banana*

*moves over to complicated electricity generating device with BIG ON/OFF lever*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

*cackles maniacally in Otter*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *dons otter-sized labcoat, grafts banana onto planted snoot*
> 
> So preoccupied with whether I could that I didn't stop to think whether I should!



Now I can use my snoot as a banana hehe


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

*looks sheepish as power browns out and a row of fuses pop like firecrackers*

"Ehm, that's what I meant it to do..."

*whiskers droop dejectedly*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

*looks over at suddenly twitching giant snoot-banana hybrid*



pst.....do the it’s alive line


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

Uh oh, am I supposed to like this?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

_squeaky otter voice:
_
"IT LIVES!!!"

(how's that?)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uh oh, am I supposed to like this?


You and your attached snoot-banana will now be the genesis of a new race!!!  How can you NOT like this??!!?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> _squeaky otter voice:
> _
> "IT LIVES!!!"
> 
> (how's that?)


*holds up card with 10 written on it*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't know whether to boop it or peel it!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You and your attached snoot-banana will now be the genesis of a new race!!!  How can you NOT like this??!!?



I'm sure any lewd-minded fluffy wolfie could find novel uses for such a snoot.  I shan't elaborate...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm sure any lewd-minded fluffy wolfie could find novel uses for such a snoot.  I shan't elaborate...



You know me well, Mad Otter.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2018)

*floats*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 2, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats*


*ties a rope to @Rystren * hahahahaha, no you are tethered. you cannot get away from me now, mwahahahaha


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *cackles maniacally in Otter*[/QUOT*E]
> *listens from a corner* hmmm, should I be worried or not? *quietly contemplates whether to be worried or not*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *ties a rope to @Rystren * hahahahaha, no you are tethered. you cannot get away from me now, mwahahahaha


*casual poof*


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *casual poof*


Can I pet you?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

Gods be damned I've relapsed am I am sicker. Blarg!!


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Gods be damned I've relapsed am I am sicker. Blarg!!


You ok?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Gods be damned I've relapsed am I am sicker. Blarg!!


Ohh... it's not good, maybe you really will go to doctor?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *casual poof*


You called?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ohh... it's not good, maybe you really will go to doctor?


Can't afford. Literally


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Gods be damned I've relapsed am I am sicker. Blarg!!


Time to bite the bullet and go see a doctor, mate.  This isn’t going away on its own.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Can't afford. Literally


Ohhh.. shitty situation


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Can't afford. Literally


Pharmacist then.  They’re bloody good at diagnosing stuff.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> Can I pet you?


I don't see why not


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I don't see why not


Yes! -pets the pretty poofy-


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2018)

Yikes, it's windy here: as in 50-60 mph winds...no rain or snow, but it sure is noisy, trash cans blowing around in the alleys, anything not tied down is taking off...that, and just the wooshing/howling. Hope the power stays on: it should, since in the more dense part of the downtown area, the power-lines are below the streets.

So here I am on a cold, windy day...and eating vanilla ice cream, with chocolate syrup and crushed peanuts on it : )


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

Worth the frozen buns for the sweet treat!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, eat what you want then. Raw fish good for foxxo


Tzhank you fluffy daddy wolfy ^o^ Eat a lot of raw fish with rise and the dark tasty blanket  Yeah! The rice and fish had a blanket because they are in bed :3 Sleeping and I'm eating...them :0



backpawscratcher said:


> *throws everyone a banana*


*gets banana at the head*
._.
Autsch! >o<
*sniff*
*starts crying*
STUPID PANANANANANANANANANANANA >o<


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ohhh.. shitty situation





backpawscratcher said:


> Pharmacist then.  They’re bloody good at diagnosing stuff.


I know it's some sort of flu like thing. It's going around locally. Issue is I was working in an environment that can randomly become cold. So yeah do the maths. I'm just glad I don't have to do anything now.


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> Worth the frozen buns for the sweet treat!



True! Odd, I have read people crave ice cream more when it's cold. Not sure if that's true, but true here. When it get's hot, I tend to like frozen icey sorts of things, such as snowballs/snowcones, more.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

Don't find it so odd. I love frappecinos when it's cold.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

*inhale*
SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO >o<
*shout*
(@Simo)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm perfectly fine with warmth. lol


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

I hate being sick. I start craving cuddles and I can't do a damn thing.


I'm useless on my own.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I hate being sick. I start craving cuddles and I can't do a damn thing.
> 
> 
> I'm useless on my own.


Being sick sucks I'm sorry. -air cuddles-


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

*look to left*
._.
*look to right*
D:
No @Simo  ._____.
SIMO
SIMO
SIMO
>o<
*whine*
Q__Q


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *look to left*
> ._.
> *look to right*
> D:
> ...



That's it, show that skunk who's the boss!


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *look to left*
> ._.
> *look to right*
> D:
> ...



Oh, here I am! Just hiding under a blanket, there's this wind-storm today, and it's a bit drafty in here...the wind outside must be about 50-60 mph, or 80-96 kph...but mostly sunny and cold. Odd!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, here I am! Just hiding under a blanket, there's this wind-storm today, and it's a bit drafty in here...the wind outside must be about 50-60 mph, or 80-96 kph...but mostly sunny and cold. Odd!


*boops* that's windy


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> That's it, show that skunk who's the boss!


:0
Is... is it me? :0 
*points at itself*
I'm the boss? :'D



Simo said:


> Oh, here I am! Just hiding under a blanket, there's this wind-storm today, and it's a bit drafty in here...the wind outside must be about 50-60 mph, or 80-96 kph...but mostly sunny and cold. Odd!


SIIIIIIIMOOOOOOOO ^o^
*crawl under the blanket as well*
You! Yoooooooooooooooou! What is B.O.? :0 I heared you saying this and I want to be a real furry you know :'D And I'm celver, because I can count to yiff!!


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> :0
> Is... is it me? :0
> *points at itself*
> I'm the boss? :'D
> ...



BO=Body Odor! I like to tease the sheep in wolf's clothing because she says her fursona never washes that (imaginary) wolf suit!

Oh, and I see your counting skills have improved  See, you can learn many things here!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

Counting to yiff must be advanced stuff; I don't remember learning that from Sesame Street!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> BO=Body Odor! I like to tease the sheep in wolf's clothing because she says her fursona never washes that (imaginary) wolf suit!


Ohhhh °o° That is clever! Taking a bath is stupid ^o^ For clothes too :'D
*try to cuddle with Simo*
Under a blanket it's warm  So you have to cuddle :3



Massan Otter said:


> Counting to yiff must be advanced stuff;


Yeah  I can do this because I'm clever you know? :'D
You are clever too so I show you :'D
1 2 3 4 5 yiff!
See? :'D


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Counting to yiff must be advanced stuff; I don't remember learning that from Sesame Street!



No, but I hear the Cookie Monster has changed a lot, since then!

Phew, is it noisy, here, so many sirens and such, and this howling wind and stuff rattling around...no trains running today at all, and even though I don't work, I noted the University is closed, maybe 250,000 without power? Weird, didn't expect this. Walked to the corner store for a coke, and whoah, it sort of pushed me along, on the way there.


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhhh °o° That is clever! Taking a bath is stupid ^o^ For clothes too :'D
> *try to cuddle with Simo*
> Under a blanket it's warm  So you have to cuddle :3



Aw! 

But I thought you liked those floaty arm things, and pool-toys! That reminds me, I would like a giant skunk pool toy, and I did see one once, but it cost too much! Well, one day : )


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> But I thought you liked those floaty arm things, and pool-toys!


Yeah 
*stretch*
*cuddle*
Schwimmflügel are great ^o^ But when you wear Schwimmflügel you don't bath  You swim like a big dragon you know smelly Skunky? :'D And swimming is great :3 Bathing make you clean - so it's stupid D:



Simo said:


> That reminds me, I would like a giant skunk pool toy, and I did see one once, but it cost too much! Well, one day : )


Uhhh! WANT TO SEE THAT ^o^


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 2, 2018)

Hoping into my nest now ^o^
It's fun beeing more my sona :'D Hope I'm not to annoying
Ohh! And you know whats great? :'D Compiler was nice to me today and it's working ^o^

Soooo! Sleep well furries :'D


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

Goodnight!  Do you wear the Schwimmflugel to bed?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Counting to yiff must be advanced stuff; I don't remember learning that from Sesame Street!



You didn't watch the Furry Version.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 2, 2018)

there's furry vision?!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> there's furry vision?!



I'm not about to look for it, but alarming fan art _must _exist somewhere!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm not about to look for it, but alarming fan art _must _exist somewhere!



Hehe, true. I think it's called DA and FA!

Oh, can I ask, can you speak Scots? (just wondering)


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Hehe, true. I think it's called DA and FA!
> 
> Oh, can I ask, can you speak Scots? (just wondering)



Not really; I can understand it well enough (except when you get more into Doric in the North East), and I enjoy using the odd word for colour, but I didn't grow up speaking it as I have English parents.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Not really; I can understand it well enough (except when you get more into Doric in the North East), and I enjoy using the odd word for colour, but I didn't grow up speaking it as I have English parents.



Ok. It's very close to English so I can understand it to a degree, (and some words are very well known, such as 'wee' for small) but I guess you would understand even more. It's very interesting. Scotland is a very complex country


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

There's a lot of variance in Scots by region as well, and I'm not rooted enough in one place to be able to use it consistently.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 2, 2018)

I know some of my ancestors came from the border region, such as Selkirk. I really should visit one day


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm reminded that one of my favorite comic book characters ever is from Scotland: 

Scrooge McDuck!

~

Huh, these winds have my internet all funny/slow, on my phone connection...may take a wee nap, and see if it gets better.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'm reminded that one of my favorite comic book characters ever is from Scotland:
> 
> Scrooge McDuck!
> 
> ...


I only remember when I was very smol I was watching cartoon where he was a main character


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'm reminded that one of my favorite comic book characters ever is from Scotland:
> 
> Scrooge McDuck!
> 
> ...





Black Burn said:


> I only remember when I was very smol I was watching cartoon where he was a main character



The actor also voiced Haggis MacHaggis in Ren and Stimpy!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

I slept had a dream my friends abandoned me in our plans to go out for ice cream.As in they left told me how great of a time they had....when they came back. And didn't even bring me ice cream! Fuckers!

Yeah i haven't left bed today I should really eat something. But that requires moving .

X.x


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

Fuck it im going to go get some rice to settle my stomach and focus on learning polish.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Fuck it im going to go get some rice to settle my stomach and focus on learning polish.


Now i'm really craving some sticky white rice


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 2, 2018)

My mom just questioned me because I picked out old spice deodorant instead of that dove crap that smells like baby powder
She was like: "First a tie, and now old spice? There something you wanna tell us?"
-_-


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My mom just questioned me because I picked out old spice deodorant instead of that dove crap that smells like baby powder
> She was like: "First a tie, and now old spice? There something you wanna tell us?"
> -_-


Say "Yes, I have my own tastes."  You don't need society's linear "standards" to tell you how to live your life.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My mom just questioned me because I picked out old spice deodorant instead of that dove crap that smells like baby powder
> She was like: "First a tie, and now old spice? There something you wanna tell us?"
> -_-



I dunno, is there?


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My mom just questioned me because I picked out old spice deodorant instead of that dove crap that smells like baby powder
> She was like: "First a tie, and now old spice? There something you wanna tell us?"
> -_-


If it was meant to appeal to females than why can't they wear it?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 2, 2018)

I turn 20 in two hours. At some point when I was 12 I said that 20 was a long time away, and it was a long time, yet here I am now...





Bleh, whatever, I'm gonna go get some food or somethin'. Psshhh, numbers. I'm still me until I'm six feet under the dirt.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My mom just questioned me because I picked out old spice deodorant instead of that dove crap that smells like baby powder
> She was like: "First a tie, and now old spice? There something you wanna tell us?"
> -_-


"tie"
That's been around for a while as a sort of scene thing amongst teens. I'm surprised your mom hasn't seen that before for how old that is.

That, or I'm talking about the wrong thing.


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I turn 20 in two hours. At some point when I was 12 I said that 20 was a long time away, and it was a long time, yet here I am now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, only two more hrs till ur no longer a teen  Talking of the number ofc


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 2, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Say "Yes, I have my own tastes."  You don't need society's linear "standards" to tell you how to live your life.


Yes


BahgDaddy said:


> I dunno, is there?


Nah I already came out to her as bi three years ago


Karatine said:


> If it was meant to appeal to females than why can't they wear it?


Old spice is a men's product XP


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes
> 
> Nah I already came out to her as bi three years ago
> 
> Old spice is a men's product XP


I've seen girls who used old spice and axe.

I was a fan of that black case deodorant with the pink wave shit that was labeled wouldn't stain black dresses. I think it was lavendar. I got a few compliments from my female friends.

Rock what you got and fuck those who say otherwise!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes
> 
> Nah I already came out to her as bi three years ago
> 
> Old spice is a men's product XP



I didn't really know. I think considering certain scents masculine vs feminine is pretty dumb.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I didn't really know. I think considering certain scents masculine vs feminine is pretty dumb.


Im pissed i cant wear lace. One of these days im going to sew up a lace lined great coat and trimmed tophat.

Fuck off.

during the victorin era salmon and pink were 'manly' colours. Our society fixates too much on little shit and not enough on big shit!!!


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Im pissed i cant wear lace. One of these days im going to sew up a lace lined great coat and trimmed tophat.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> during the victorin era salmon and pink were 'manly' colours. Our society fixates too much on little shit and not enough on big shit!!!


I wore a tie once and everyone was asking me if I was about to go sell car insurance


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I wore a tie once and everyone was asking me if I was about to go sell car insurance


Say "nah life insurance but I'm a consigner!"

See if they can get the threat hidden in there.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Im pissed i cant wear lace. One of these days im going to sew up a lace lined great coat and trimmed tophat.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> during the victorin era salmon and pink were 'manly' colours. Our society fixates too much on little shit and not enough on big shit!!!



Speak for yourself, I regularly plug up toilets.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 2, 2018)

This is one of those
_Oh._
Moments.


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Speak for yourself, I regularly plug up toilets.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Speak for yourself, I regularly plug up toilets.


We all knew you were full of it pal, glad you could confirm.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This is one of those
> _Oh._
> Moments.





Belatucadros said:


>





DarkoKavinsky said:


> We all knew you were full of it pal, glad you could confirm.



Always good to see the effects I have on people.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 2, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen this symbol? I saw it in a drainage tunnel and was curious cuz I know I’ve seen it somewhere.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Has anyone ever seen this symbol? I saw it in a drainage tunnel and was curious cuz I know I’ve seen it somewhere.


I did a google search
Found nothing


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I did a google search
> Found nothing


That’s why I’m asking here, I can’t find anything about it and it’s bothering me that I can’t remeber what it means DX


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> That’s why I’m asking here, I can’t find anything about it and it’s bothering me that I can’t remeber what it means DX


It looks like that alien from toy story tbh


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)

I feel like I'm raping FAF with my posts now that I'm off work... I should stick to only posting when I'm preoccupied. 3:


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 3, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Has anyone ever seen this symbol? I saw it in a drainage tunnel and was curious cuz I know I’ve seen it somewhere.


that looks familiar


----------



## DivinePrince (Mar 3, 2018)

My cat is feeling a lot better now. She had a huge cyst right in the middle of her pancreas and it caused her pancreatic/ bile duct opening to widen 10x it's normal size! Her surgeon drained the cyst but that's all he could do.  Right now she's at home, quarantined in my sister's room. She's on a super strict activity confinement for about 2 weeks. She's eating fine and making bowel movements, so I'm pretty happy. She purrs when I pet her and she even jumped on my sister's bed today even though she was not supposed to (not allowed to jump bc her stitches are on her belly.)


Also, my coworkers/ manager/ supervisor really like me, so it looks like I will be staying for a while!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 3, 2018)

I AM BACK! Shout out to my boy SSJ3 for banning me for a week when all I posted in JackieR's black question thread was "kys". Thanks for putting me back on the straight and narrow. Rave Hitler talking about how blacks are inferior is all okay to me now. :V


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

Goooooooood morning Furries  Or - you now - noon, afternoon, evening - night x'D



Massan Otter said:


> Goodnight! Do you wear the Schwimmflugel to bed?


Yeah I did :'D Was fun! But I still like BEMA Schwimmflügel more then the SIMA ones. The good thing is: I can't drow while sleeping x'D

Today little dragon foxie goes around the the city searching for toys :3 And Fanta exotic :'D So tasty ^o^

Edit:
I hit enter without being finished ._.'''


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Goooooooood morning Furries  Or - you now - noon, afternoon, evening - night x'D
> 
> 
> Yeah I did :'D Was fun! But I still like BEMA Schwimmflügel more then the SIMA ones. The good thing is: I can't drow while sleeping x'D
> ...



You sure do sound exotic


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 3, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Good morning.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 3, 2018)

Morning!  It's still snowing here, but the buses are running, so I'll be off to the local furmeet today.  It'll be the first non-internet furry thing I've done (well, apart from drawing).


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 3, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning!  It's still snowing here, but the buses are running, so I'll be off to the local furmeet today.  It'll be the first non-internet furry thing I've done (well, apart from drawing).


Good luck and enjoy the snow. The weather has turned warm here l.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm doing something insane and that is sticking to learning Russian and Polish at the same time.

Looked up if this was insane, and frankly it is, but it turns out it is doable.

Hmm disappointed by the lack of either polish to Russian flash cards or vice versa on tiny cards.
That would have been great to reinforcing the languages without using English.


----------



## Connery (Mar 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm doing something insane and that is sticking to learning Russian and Polish at the same time.
> 
> Looked up if this was insane, and frankly it is, but it turns out it is doable.


Sounds complicated indeed, but both languages are related to each other (Slvaic roots) so you should find some shared traits  Did you already start with the grammar?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 3, 2018)

Connery said:


> Sounds complicated indeed, but both languages are related to each other (Slvaic roots) so you should find some shared traits  Did you already start with the grammar?


Im starting by using the duolingo app. So it's a bit interesting and chunk by chunk. I also got their flash card software on my phone.

I never heard of duolingo but it being free perked my ears.

The main language I want to learn is Russian but Polish is one of practicality as I might have an opportunity to go there. Also I got Black Burn to help motivate me.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 3, 2018)

Hahahaha....No work for this guy today...


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)

3:


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh, hello everyone.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Oh, hello everyone.


Hi Lion


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)

Can we poop out doodles on this thread? I was wondering whether or not to start a topic about it. I drew something on my phone and it was funner than actually working hard on something so I think I'll do more in the future.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello everyone ^o^



BahgDaddy said:


> You sure do sound exotic


Is that something good fluffy wolfyy daddy? :0


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Hello everyone ^o^
> 
> 
> Is that something good fluffy wolfyy daddy? :0



Yes, it's good to be unique.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Can we poop out doodles on this thread? I was wondering whether or not to start a topic about it. I drew something on my phone and it was funner than actually working hard on something so I think I'll do more in the future.


Post away.  I'd like to see it 

It might be the crappy weather so many of us are suffering but art seems to be contagious around here right now.  I've been drawing in charcoal and pencil this afternoon.  Just little doodles to get used to the materials at the moment, but considering I've never drawn outside of doing technical draughtsmanship I'm pleasantly surprised with the results.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes, it's good to be unique.


Cooool *o*
Are you unique too fluffy wulfy daddy? :0
And...this one? :0
*points at @backpawscratcher*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 3, 2018)

Heres a recent sketch


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Cooool *o*
> Are you unique too fluffy wulfy daddy? :0
> And...this one? :0
> *points at @backpawscratcher*



I think so. We're all unique in our own way.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Cooool *o*
> Are you unique too fluffy wulfy daddy? :0
> And...this one? :0
> *points at @backpawscratcher*


*hides behind sofa*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think so. We're all unique in our own way.


Realy? :0 Wow! That's funny ^o^
*starts pulling on @BahgDaddy's tail*
The big monkey-onkey is gone :0


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

*muffled sounds of leaf munching from behind furniture*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hmmm.....told a long-standing non-furry online friend about my internal gorilla today.  Now worried I may have scared him off.  Hope not.  We’ve been chatting, debating and backing each other up for about 14 years across several platforms, and even though we’ve never actually met I will really miss him if he’s gone


Update on this - it's all good.  Better than good.  I was indeed being a silly drama queen


----------



## Simo (Mar 3, 2018)

Such a shy Gorilla!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Such a shy Gorilla!


*pokes head up from behind sofa*

*waves*

*ducks back down and continues eating*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ^o^



Simo said:


> Such a shy Gorilla!


Yeah! The big monkey-onkey is gone D:


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Update on this - it's all good.  Better than good.  I was indeed being a silly drama queen


If you were anyone other than yourself, we wouldn’t love you as much.


----------



## Simo (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ^o^
> 
> 
> Yeah! The big monkey-onkey is gone D:



Aw! Big monkey doesn't have to worry...we won't put him in a zoo!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw! Big monkey doesn't have to worry...we won't put him in a zoo!


YEAH ^o^ That is right ^o^
COME OUT MONKEY ^o^ THERE IS NO ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :'D


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

I started doing digital pixel art ^^
Jillias on Pixilart


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> If you were anyone other than yourself, we wouldn’t love you as much.


*blushes behind sofa*

Thank you <3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw! Big monkey doesn't have to worry...we won't put him in a zoo!





Jaberwocky said:


> YEAH ^o^ That is right ^o^
> COME OUT MONKEY ^o^ THERE IS NO ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :'D


*leaps out from behind sofa*

OOOK!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH >o<
*suprised*
:0
Hello Monkey-Onkey :'D Do you like bananananananananas? :'D


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

ALL THE BANANAS!!!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> ALL THE BANANAS!!!


First you have to clean your room :'D And dishes :3 And... I don't know D: I'm your daddy now :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> First you have to clean your room :'D And dishes :3 And... I don't know D: I'm your daddy now :3


*knocks down entire house and throws dishes away*

All clean now!!


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

That's not very clean!

*Quickly tries to fix everything, but is too weak to pick everything up*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> All clean now!!


COOL °o° Uhm... Then... we can eat banananananananas


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> That's not very clean!
> 
> *Quickly tries to fix everything, but is too weak to pick everything up*


*builds new better house*

*charges over to Ikea and buys new dishes*


Jaberwocky said:


> COOL °o° Uhm... Then... we can eat banananananananas


*munches celebratory bananas*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *builds new better house*


:0
Wow!

I... have hungery D:


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> :0
> Wow!
> 
> I... have hungery D:


*hands some biscuits* Here


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *hands some biscuits* Here


Ohhhhhhh ^o^ THANK YOU :'D
*eats them as fast as possible*
:3 Yummy!

I... I bought something here in Prague :'D


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Realy? :0 Wow! That's funny ^o^
> *starts pulling on @BahgDaddy's tail*
> The big monkey-onkey is gone :0



*patiently lets you pull on my tail, watching curiously*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *patiently lets you pull on my tail, watching curiously*


The big monkey-onkey was here you know? :0
He... He destroyed the house and made a new one :'D
*pulls the @BahgDaddy's tail a little strong to see what changes*


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

*Watches in amusement, munching on cookies on the couch*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

Some... Somebody has to ask what I bought :'D
*points at you*
*jumps excited up and down*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

*sniffs shopping bags*


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Some... Somebody has to ask what I bought :'D
> *points at you*
> *jumps excited up and down*


Uh
What did you buy?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Uh
> What did you buy?


YEAH ^o^ GREAT THAT YOU ASK :'D
I bought a plush foxie :3 He looked a little sad and lone ;_; So I took him with me  Now he's much happier ^o^



backpawscratcher said:


> *sniffs shopping bags*


Noooo monkey-onkey >o< First you clean uhm :0 My paddling pool ^o^


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

*Falls asleep on the couch*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Noooo monkey-onkey >o< First you clean uhm :0 My paddling pool ^o^


*dances around in paddling pool*

Done.  Shopping now?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Update on this - it's all good.  Better than good.  I was indeed being a silly drama queen


Told yeah. See things work out.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *dances around in paddling pool*


:'D
*dances with you*
YEAH SHOPPING ^o^ BUT @KiaraTC, @BahgDaddy and @Simo have to come with us :'D

KIARA ^o^
*throws himself at Kiara* WAKE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP :'D


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

*Wakes up, startled*
AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Told yeah. See things work out.


And you were 100% right.  Post-confession blues and all that.  Thanks *hug*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Wakes up, startled*
> AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


*sits on your tummy*
We go shopping :'D You come with us ^o^
Ohhh :0 Is everything okay with you? :'D


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *sits on your tummy*
> We go shopping :'D You come with us ^o^
> Ohhh :0 Is everything okay with you? :'D


You scareded me ;w;
I want some cookies ;-;


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> You scareded me ;w;
> I want some cookies ;-;


Uhh Q____Q S... Sorry... I... Uhm...
*sniff*
Didn't mean... to... to do that óò
*close to start crying*
*hands you some cookie crumbs*


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Uhh Q____Q S... Sorry... I... Uhm...
> *sniff*
> Didn't mean... to... to do that óò
> *close to start crying*
> *hands you some cookie crumbs*


Ish okay
*Comforts*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

*swings in through ceiling window, scattering cookies to all*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ish okay
> *Comforts*


*sniff*
*rubs eyes*
Uhm... óò
*calms down*
*catches a cookie*
:'D COOKIES ^o^ THANK YOU MONKEY-ONKEY :'D


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

*Grabs a cookie*
YAS


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 3, 2018)

Hullo. I went to the local furry pub meet this afternoon. Everyone calling each other by their fursona name takes a bit of getting used to, and I feel like I need to make a badge so that it's a bit more obvious that I'm the otter they were chatting to online.  They're a friendly bunch though, and of a broad enough age range that I didn't feel like the creepy older guy. There were about 30 people there - I didn't manage to chat to everybody, but said hello to quite a few and chatted for longer to a handful. 
It's a monthly event, so I'm sure I'll make it again.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 3, 2018)

Enough cookies for today ^o^ I step into my nest agian :3 Would like to take my plush fox with me, but it's hotel bad and they are...urghs D: So I have to wear floaties ^o^

Strange to say this now :/ But... I think about opening a thread about my hobby (and project) and keep a little blog about it :0 Not while in Prague but afterwards :3 But there is... OH NO D: there and their are not same... Uff D: Any way... what was I saying? Doesn't matter anymore ._. I go to my nest! Thank you for this funny evening xD Maybe I should start role playing and stop pushing this thread into a role play x'D

Uhm... Oh yeah! Lets learn some german to make small foxie dragons happy: paddling pool = Planschbecken :'D



Massan Otter said:


> I went to the local furry pub meet this afternoon


Uhh! Would like this too :'D

Any way! TO THE NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEST >o<


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hullo. I went to the local furry pub meet this afternoon. Everyone calling each other by their fursona name takes a bit of getting used to, and I feel like I need to make a badge so that it's a bit more obvious that I'm the otter they were chatting to online.  They're a friendly bunch though, and of a broad enough age range that I didn't feel like the creepy older guy. There were about 30 people there - I didn't manage to chat to everybody, but said hello to quite a few and chatted for longer to a handful.
> It's a monthly event, so I'm sure I'll make it again.


That sounds fun :3
I know a few furries at my school, and we all call eachother by sona names
Not in frount of teachers though


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Enough cookies for today ^o^ I step into my nest agian :3 Would like to take my plush fox with me, but it's hotel bad and they are...urghs D: So I have to wear floaties ^o^
> 
> Strange to say this now :/ But... I think about opening a thread about my hobby (and project) and keep a little blog about it :0 Not while in Prague but afterwards :3 But there is... OH NO D: there and their are not same... Uff D: Any way... what was I saying? Doesn't matter anymore ._. I go to my nest! Thank you for this funny evening xD Maybe I should start role playing and stop pushing this thread into a role play x'D
> 
> ...


This thread is always roleplaying in some way! Lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hullo. I went to the local furry pub meet this afternoon. Everyone calling each other by their fursona name takes a bit of getting used to, and I feel like I need to make a badge so that it's a bit more obvious that I'm the otter they were chatting to online.  They're a friendly bunch though, and of a broad enough age range that I didn't feel like the creepy older guy. There were about 30 people there - I didn't manage to chat to everybody, but said hello to quite a few and chatted for longer to a handful.
> It's a monthly event, so I'm sure I'll make it again.


Of course they were friendly to you, you're ace!!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Post away.  I'd like to see it


Here's one I did of someone's fursona.



 

And I drew my "Stick-Dongding" in Swirl's Draw your fursona as a stick figure thread.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Here's one I did of someone's fursona.
> View attachment 28380
> 
> And I drew my "Stick-Dongding" in Swirl's Draw your fursona as a stick figure thread.
> View attachment 28379


Hahahahahaha!!!  Those are great!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Here's one I did of someone's fursona.
> View attachment 28380
> 
> And I drew my "Stick-Dongding" in Swirl's Draw your fursona as a stick figure thread.
> View attachment 28379



Lol


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> And you were 100% right.  Post-confession blues and all that.  Thanks *hug*


Even though I'm young I know that feeling well! Lol.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 3, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hullo. I went to the local furry pub meet this afternoon. Everyone calling each other by their fursona name takes a bit of getting used to, and I feel like I need to make a badge so that it's a bit more obvious that I'm the otter they were chatting to online.  They're a friendly bunch though, and of a broad enough age range that I didn't feel like the creepy older guy. There were about 30 people there - I didn't manage to chat to everybody, but said hello to quite a few and chatted for longer to a handful.
> It's a monthly event, so I'm sure I'll make it again.


That sounds badass.

I know how I'd show up to make it easier obvious you're dealing with bathshit crazy.


 



And I'd so be slamming Vodka shots.

You'll be watching and get drunk just watching me!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 3, 2018)

Whisky in Scotland surely


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Whisky in Scotland surely


Both?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 3, 2018)

Since people are posting sketches and drawings now; I’m practicing human anatomy and I guess I have this so far


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm new to the fandom i can't draw and yeah i have no other furries at my school so i get pretty lonely. Happy to be in the fandom tho also i love fallout 4


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 3, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> I'm new to the fandom i can't draw and yeah i have no other furries at my school so i get pretty lonely. Happy to be in the fandom tho also i love fallout 4


Heyy, welcome to the fandom! I’m sure you have furries at your school, you just don’t know it! In fact, I didn’t know there were a bunch of us at my school until I started being open about my Fur-trash self. Or maybe you could convert people XD. 
Well, In any case, welcome to the fandom!! :3


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 3, 2018)

Cool ☺


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)

@Wollymon iz neicc


 
Also done without a reference so sorry if I messed you up!


----------



## Telnac (Mar 3, 2018)

*lands with the grace of the Falcon Heavy's center core*

Good evening all.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 3, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)

Sup


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Reeeeeeee


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

*Fart noises*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, that works too.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah I donno. lol

I've never tried digital art with a stylus before. Sort of fun but my program sucks eggs. Just a few pen styles and an eraser tool. Can't even crop.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah I donno. lol
> 
> I've never tried digital art with a stylus before. Sort of fun but my program sucks eggs. Just a few pen styles and an eraser tool. Can't even crop.



No it's fine. It fun to see what people draw. XD


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm still in that very enthusiatic stage of a new experience. I'll be all binged out soon!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm still in that very enthusiatic stage of a new experience. I'll be all binged out soon!



Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2018)

I like 'em.  Humorous but not clichéd cartoonish.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mmm rich dark chocolate.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm in a dark empty place. I hate this.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Attic?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Attic?


_Life_


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

D: Your hoodie was really funny at least. I want one now.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> D: Your hoodie was really funny at least. I want one now.


You can find them online for like 15 bucks now look up bat hoodie Halloween, the one I have I bought for my ex so it's technically made for women.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

Good morning fluffy and non so fluffy furries :'D Or... noon, afternoon, evening, night :>

Tried acting like my fursona for the last three days in this thread :'D Was fun :'D What I wonder, since you are all experienced furries - when is a furry naked? :0 I mean take my fursona Doruga for example. (Yeah I finally said his name and I pretend to not have done this [Which makes no sense because I'm explicity saying this]). When he takes his dragon costume off, he is a fox cub :0 Sure - but is he now naked? I mean he has fur :0 Or do I have to shave him? xD What sounds really strange D:

Any way! It's sunday every shop is closed, so I will walk throuh the city an yeah... In Germany we would say "I'm spooking around the city" x'D


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

I like the "wears only a shirt" furries. I don't think that a furry can be naked until you see the *ahem*.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2018)

I haven't drawn mine in more than a scarf yet.  So I guess he's naked when he takes that off.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I like the "wears only a shirt" furries. I don't think that a furry can be naked until you see the *ahem*.


Bless you ^o^

Could this be worth opening a thread? :0 Sounds weird, but I don't want to duplicate a thread and an answer to this could be interessting  Or answers! Do I have to open a thread like my sona would... or do I take the things WAY to serious and just should do it? x'D


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't think it's been a thread before. Could be interesting. I hope it starts a big cut-throat argument lol.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Edit: Fixed lol


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I don't think it's been a thread before. Could be interesting. I hope it starts a big cut-throat argument lol.


Then I try opening this thread and then I spook around Prague :'D

Also: Please doodle Doruga :'D It would be fun to see how you imagine him x'D


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

The fuck is a Doruga?
SNEAKY EDIT: No one will ever know...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The fuck is a Doruga?


Its the name of my sona ._. Mah D: That hurts D: Really >o< I make a big deal of not telling his name, then I do and this happens >o<


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Lol tomorrow. It's 1:38 and I get up at 5:30. I think that might mean I'm real dumb but only time will tell.

Definitely going to sleep now though. I'll doodle one of these dumb things up for you. Costumed furs for life yo.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'll doodle *one of these dumb things* up for you.


.______________________________________________.
*sniff*


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Dey aint gudd. I'll try harder on yours though because you are a special. *A special*. :3


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> because you are a special. *A special*. :3


°o° Boah!
@BahgDaddy Is what the sheepy-wolfy said something good? :'D


----------



## Mabus (Mar 4, 2018)

*peeks in* -_-


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 4, 2018)

*walks in*


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

*stumbles in with a bottle of scotch whiskey in hand* "awoooooooooo"


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> View attachment 28411
> Edit: Fixed lol


Is that me?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Good morning fluffy and non so fluffy furries :'D Or... noon, afternoon, evening, night :>
> 
> Tried acting like my fursona for the last three days in this thread :'D Was fun :'D What I wonder, since you are all experienced furries - when is a furry naked? :0 I mean take my fursona Doruga for example. (Yeah I finally said his name and I pretend to not have done this [Which makes no sense because I'm explicity saying this]). When he takes his dragon costume off, he is a fox cub :0 Sure - but is he now naked? I mean he has fur :0 Or do I have to shave him? xD What sounds really strange D:
> 
> Any way! It's sunday every shop is closed, so I will walk throuh the city an yeah... In Germany we would say "I'm spooking around the city" x'D


Hello there.  Pleased to meet you.....again (?)

No need for any clothes at all IMO.  Completely optional.  BackPaw doesn’t wear anything other than a tool belt and hardhat when he’s up to mischief.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Mabus said:


> *peeks in* -_-


*grabs woofer for enormous hug*

Where’ve you been buddy?


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Is that me?



There can't be many foppish mustachioed bats around here!


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> There can't be many foppish mustachioed bats around here!


 
Or can there


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Or can there



If there's more than one, they'll have to have a duel or something!


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If there's more than one, they'll have to have a duel or something!



Who would win??? That's the real question and would the twin be evil with a mustash???


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Who would win??? That's the real question and would the twin be evil with a mustash???


They’d both be evil in this case


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Good morning everyone


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORINING


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Haha


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORINING



Good morning


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Good morning


GOOD MRINING, IM SMAHED ON SCOTCH HOW ABOUT YOU????????


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

My village in clash of clans got raided. supah angura ( turns super Saiyan)


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> My village in clash of clans got raided. supah angura ( turns super Saiyan)


Im to drunk to properly underatand whjat ypu said but yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> Im to drunk to properly underatand whjat ypu said but yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You sure ur a minor alcoholic


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!! LEGIT


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> You sure ur a minor alcoholic


ESPECIALLY YOU


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

I KNOW IM GONNA WAKE UP THROWING UP IN A TOILET BUT FUCK IT I LOVE YOPU ALL


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *walks in*



Hi,welcome to the chat I'm your host winter_moon3001!!!!


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I KNOW IM GONNA WAKE UP THROWING UP IN A TOILET BUT FUCK IT I LOVE YOPU ALL



Yep totally wasted


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Now for 10.0 million points what is your favorite color?


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*



Hi welcome to this very friendly chat room


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

Hellooo


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wazzz upppppppppp


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

I would say me,  but I'm not floating right now


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

(sneaks around and looks for someone to R.K.O.) (wispers) "it's my first time drawing something."


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I would say me,  but I'm not floating right now



Haha i get it


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm just rather bored


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Well let's go on a quest through the very evil dark woods of dark souls 3 (in the chat of course!!)(i don't have internet)


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't think I know dark souls well enough for that


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I don't think I know dark souls well enough for that



Oh ok well (picks up cookie of the ground) how about...Fallout 4!


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

(eats the cookie) ummm,i love cookies


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Yep totally wasted


you know it. on a subday knight as well


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> you know it. on a subday knight as well


This sounds like a subway special


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> This sounds like a subway special


I aint jared from subway!. I meant subday lol


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> I aint jared from subway!. I meant subday lol


sunday, I ment sunday


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

stimpy said:


> sunday, I ment sunday


Just saying it sounded like a subway special. "Come in this Subday for an actually $5 footlong"


----------



## stimpy (Mar 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Just saying it sounded like a subway special. "Come in this Subday for an actually $5 footlong"


I aint jared but I would give all custmers my foot long


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Now for 10.0 million points what is your favorite color?


Banana yellow


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Banana yellow



You win chose your prize


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> You win chose your prize


Yellow banana


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

We have a trip to fredbear's family dinner or you can get this brand new subday only for a limited time


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Just saying it sounded like a subway special. "Come in this Subday for an actually $5 footlong"



The subs aren't actually 5$ that's what i hate about subway


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> The subs aren't actually 5$ that's what i hate about subway


They used to be.


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> They used to be.



Yeah lol


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone remember five nights at Freddy's


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Anyone remember five nights at Freddy's


 Don't they count as furries too?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Is that me?


Mebe... You can thank me for the generous _package_ I left you. ;3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, my average weight have gone down 3kg. Now I just need to fucking keep going. 

.....

But food..


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

You weigh just 6.6lbs?! That's incredible Yak, congratz. Just wear heavy boots so you don't blow away when it gets windy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You weigh just 6.6lbs?! That's incredible Yak, congratz. Just wear heavy boots so you don't blow away when it gets windy.


I still weigh approximately half that of a very heavy baby though. :V


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hello there. Pleased to meet you.....again (?)


Hello :'D Why the question mark? :3



backpawscratcher said:


> No need for any clothes at all IMO.


No swimming trunks for me? ^o^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> °o° Boah!
> @BahgDaddy Is what the sheepy-wolfy said something good? :'D



AYE I do believe this is a good thing! XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> No swimming trunks for me? ^o^



Ohh okay *fans self*


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello



Hello porg vibes


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hello porg vibes


Hi 

That is my fursona Fluffy fluffingson the fifth


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hi
> 
> That is my fursona Fluffy fluffingson the fifth


You could also do Fluffy Fluffingson the Flufth


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You could also do Fluffy Fluffingson the Flufth



Thats too much fluff!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Thats too much fluff!


No such thing


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 4, 2018)

Rystren said:


> No such thing


Yes it is, you couldn't even see!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes it is, you couldn't even see!



You can just navigate by using the powers of cuteness


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mebe... You can thank me for the generous _package_ I left you. ;3


It's hilariously more accurate than you think.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If there's more than one, they'll have to have a duel or something!


Of course! And it must be settled in the most official of formats!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> AYE I do believe this is a good thing! XD


Ohhhh goood :'D Thank you fluffy wolfy daddy :'D



BahgDaddy said:


> Ohh okay *fans self*


:0 What are you doing?
(I have no idea what 'fans self' means xD)


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 4, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> :0 What are you doing?
> (I have no idea what 'fans self' means xD)


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

°o° Really? :0


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 4, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> °o° Really? :0


Yupe figured a moving picture is easier to explain these things.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yupe figured a moving picture is easier to explain these things.


Thank you flutterly bat ._.
Uhm... Thank you fluttery bat-tery :'D

*hops around with out swimming trunks*
*pulls @BahgDaddy's tail agian*
:'D


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhhh goood :'D Thank you fluffy wolfy daddy :'D
> 
> 
> :0 What are you doing?
> (I have no idea what 'fans self' means xD)



It means I find the comment a bit sexy.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It means I find the comment a bit sexy.


Really? xD Doruga beside... After @DarkoKavinsky explanation I thought it were to hot for you and now you can remove your trunks (or what ever) to cool down :0 Mhh... that explains the face of the women ._.''''


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 4, 2018)

*pushes a ball back and forth*
Nobody played with me óò
*sniff*
*loses a small tear*
*climb into the nest*

Good night everyone :'D


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2018)

After saying recently that I'd never seen a gull fursona, I've just bumped into one on a local Telegram group...


----------



## pallid-panda (Mar 4, 2018)

Heey! How is everyone tonight? I'm taking a small break from drawing. Got a big project I'm working on and it's taking forever. I'm suppose to be at work right now but I hurt my foot so got a few days off. What's everyone else up to tonight?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Fraud and procrastinating. Oh wait; that's you.

jk


----------



## pallid-panda (Mar 4, 2018)

Well you got the procrastination part down pretty well...I'm really good at that. I'm in a game jam and only got 7 days but have been drawing for a few hours straight.

But my foot is pretty messed up. It's not broken (yaay) but hurts to walk on ;;


----------



## Rystren (Mar 4, 2018)

Laying in bed playing super Mario odyssey


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

Bored thought i might pop in


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Really? xD Doruga beside... After @DarkoKavinsky explanation I thought it were to hot for you and now *you can remove your trunks (or what ever)* to cool down :0 Mhh... that explains the face of the women ._.''''



My my, is that an invitation or something XD


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

@BahgDaddy 

What should Doruga look like? You seem to be on the up and up in regards to him.

Swimming shorts? Water wings? Is that a running gag or a legitimate interest of his?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @BahgDaddy
> 
> What should Doruga look like? You seem to be on the up and up in regards to him.
> 
> Swimming shorts? Water wings? Is that a running gag or a legitimate interest of his?



Actually I really have no idea and I'm just kind of going with this. So I guess all that plus he's a fox wearing a dragon costume?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

I think he wanted out of costume. I'll draw him in costume for the meantime. I couldn't find his FA page either... 3:< Lil' creep.


----------



## Simo (Mar 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> After saying recently that I'd never seen a gull fursona, I've just bumped into one on a local Telegram group...



I saw a Dodo bird fursona a while back, and quite a yiffy one.

I am not sure if I could ever stop giggling enough at the idea, to actually _be_ a yiffy Dodo birb.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> After saying recently that I'd never seen a gull fursona, I've just bumped into one on a local Telegram group...



I can't imagine anyone having the _gull _to make such a fursona.


----------



## DivinePrince (Mar 4, 2018)

Italo Disco or Eurobeat? The early Super Eurobeat albums bother me.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Done.

Edit: Fixed somethin' small...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> I saw a Dodo bird fursona a while back, and quite a yiffy one.
> 
> I am not sure if I could ever stop gigging enough at the idea, to actually _be_ a yiffy Dodo birb.



Funny, I was just thinking about that the other day and wondering if anyone had done it.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Man, anyone want one of these stupid doodles? lol


----------



## Simo (Mar 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Funny, I was just thinking about that the other day and wondering if anyone had done it.



Just type in "dodo' on FA, NSFW, and behold!


----------



## Simo (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Man, anyone want one of these stupid doodles? lol



Oh, also, sure, I'd love one, actually!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

Well than what a conversation we have here


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello furs


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, also, sure, I'd love one, actually!


Oh Jesus. I don't even think I have a bucket tool lol. I'm gonna jump through teh hoops now... Bye guys. 3':


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

So how are we today? Im looking to get to know some people


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Just keeping it gangster.


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 4, 2018)

I guess no one wanted to say hello?
:V


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Just keeping it gangster.


Nicccceee


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I guess no one wanted to say hello?
> :V


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

You came in at like, _Nobody is fucking here right now _hour, bud.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You came in at like, _Nobody is fucking here right now _hour, bud.


Dont you mean


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 4, 2018)

Rip wish I had time to come on


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Rip wish I had time to come on


SAAAAAmmeeee


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 4, 2018)

Honestly if i was not stuck in RL issues I would be talking more


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Honestly if i was not stuck in RL issues I would be talking more


Hey im in high school and have very very disapproving (not just furry but everything in my life) parents I know how you feel


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Here you go Simo. I've failed you disastrously. You're an Albino skunk that looks practically nothing like you. At least you smell better now...


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> View attachment 28458
> Here you go Simo. I've failed you disastrously. You're an Albino skunk that looks practically nothing like you. At least you smell better now...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Doodle me next


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Also really rocking this tune right now:


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Doodle me next


Yeh okay. lol

Ref?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeh okay. lol
> 
> Ref?



Don't have one. I'm an anthro wolf so just go off that I guess?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes. That's mo' like it. Too many mofos wanna be like, unique and stuff. Makes me sick.


----------



## Astus (Mar 5, 2018)

Been a while since I've done any charcoal drawings >.> still think the medium is the most fun to work with


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> View attachment 28459
> Here you go Simo. I've failed you disastrously. You're an Albino skunk that looks practically nothing like you. At least you smell better now...



Thanks! The car-air freshener was a thoughtful touch.



Astusthefox said:


> Been a while since I've done any charcoal drawings >.> still think the medium is the most fun to work with
> View attachment 28460



Oooooh, that's quite good, and rather dark/ominous. This is the sort of furry art that crosses what I call the line between furry art and 'art', so to speak. Very impressive,


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

I made you a cow-wolf...


----------



## Astus (Mar 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooooh, that's quite good, and rather dark/ominous. This is the sort of furry art that crosses what I call the line between furry art and 'art', so to speak. Very impressive,



Thanks 




Dongding said:


> I made you a cow-wolf...View attachment 28461



You're silly


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I made you a cow-wolf...View attachment 28461



Very fitting, he does live out west!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> I saw a Dodo bird fursona a while back, and quite a yiffy one.
> 
> I am not sure if I could ever stop giggling enough at the idea, to actually _be_ a yiffy Dodo birb.



Surely it would be your duty as a Dodo, to keep the gene-pool going!


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Surely it would be your duty as a Dodo, to keep the gene-pool going!



They did go exticnt once already, so that is a valid point, and a strong case for the need for NSFW Dodo birb art!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I made you a cow-wolf...View attachment 28461



Perfect, looks just like me.  I've even got that hat!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

Good morning - or noon, afternoon, evening, night - fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non fluffy furries :'D



BahgDaddy said:


> My my, is that an invitation or something XD





			
				Doruga said:
			
		

> Yeah sure :'D Nobody needs a swimming trunks for a paddling pool ^o^
> *jumps in the paddling pool*
> *splash*
> COME ON @BahgDaddy ^o^





Dongding said:


> What should Doruga look like? You seem to be on the up and up in regards to him.


It's more like that I annoy him - I guess :/ Oh and he explains me thingies ^o^ But he is so fluffy and cuddely >o<



Dongding said:


> Swimming shorts? Water wings? Is that a running gag or a legitimate interest of his?


Doruga likes to wear water wings :'D I like them too :'D



Dongding said:


> I think he wanted out of costume.


You are also allowed to undress the little one x'D But them give him water wings 

Anyway! Thank you a lot for the doodle ^o^ It was really funny x'D Also there is no picture of Doruga so if you find my FA (what shouldn't be that hard) it would not help you :'D[/QUOTE]

Edit: Fixed the quote :'D


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 5, 2018)

Good morning, ehh it alwasy has to be so cold in the morning *shivers*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 5, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Good morning - or noon, afternoon, evening, night - fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non fluffy furries :'D



Nah, you don't annoy me. *cuddles the interesting fox dragon flying thing*


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Good morning - or noon, afternoon, evening, night - fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non fluffy furries :'D


I'll do another one tomorrow but I have to go be unconscious now. Byeeeeeeee


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

I want a kilt






And a broadsword.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 5, 2018)

Would a kilt work on a bat?  It strikes me gravity may not be your friend there!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Would a kilt work on a bat?  It strikes me gravity may not be your friend there!


I'm not going commando


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh dear insomnia has seem to hit hard tonight. 

Luckily the terrible weather made me decide ahead of time that calling in was the best course of action


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I want a kilt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you and Jack Churchill would've gotten on well.

In fact:

"Bagpipes, Broadswords, And Hand-Grenades" - A revolutionary new furry fic by DarkoKavinsky, featuring crazed war vet and surfer: Jack Churchill.


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Oh dear insomnia has seem to hit hard tonight.
> 
> Luckily the terrible weather made me decide ahead of time that calling in was the best course of action



Odd, hit me as well, insomnia. My body seems to refuse to follow a set sleep pattern, no matter what that pattern might be, it resists like a stubborn little kid!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 5, 2018)

I've settled into a sleep pattern of having two 3-4 hour blocks of sleep, and being awake for a while in between them at 2am or so.  I think part of this is to do with synchronising with my wife, who is awake in the night a lot.  It seems unusual, but I'm getting enough sleep overall so I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 5, 2018)

I've managed to fuck my sleeping pattern again by spooping myself last night listening to videos of modern history.

I also may have spent time on the Hearts of Iron 4: Fallout mod, but there's no proof that kept me up. At least, none you have access to.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I think you and Jack Churchill would've gotten on well.
> 
> In fact:
> 
> "Bagpipes, Broadswords, And Hand-Grenades" - A revolutionary new furry fic by DarkoKavinsky, featuring crazed war vet and surfer: Jack Churchill.


Never knew of him until now but after a Wikipedia jaunt I see a man who I have one question with.

How did the Germans not hear him coming. Because surely the clanging of coming from under his kilt would have been enough to let anybody know what hell was on it's way.





Notice on the bottom right.

Why yes. 

I think that is something to strive for in life.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Nah, you don't annoy me. *cuddles the interesting fox dragon flying thing*


Ohhh really? *o* You are so kind fluffy wolfy daddy ^o^
*cuddles strongly back*
NO COME WITH ME IN THE POOL ^o^
*pulls tail agian*



Dongding said:


> I'll do another one tomorrow but I have to go be unconscious now. Byeeeeeeee


Ohhh I really look forward to this :'D


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 5, 2018)

Good day everyfur, hope everything is going good with y'al.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2018)

Morning y'all.

Hope all you lovelies have slept well. =w=


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Good day everyfur, hope everything is going good with y'al.


Oh, hi!  Going okay so far.  Just waiting to find out if i infiltrated a group of local furs or not. (Private/closed fb group).


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Top of the morning everyone it sure is windy today in Colorado


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 5, 2018)

It's sprinkling in northern alabama right now ^^


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 5, 2018)

I got a division one for my solo and ensemble in choir at school, yaaaaaaaaaaay * jumps with joy* btw, division 1 is the best you can get.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Top of the morning everyone it sure is windy today in Colorado


Don't wanna here that, been dealing with the wind for over a week now in my part of New Mexico.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Don't wanna here that, been dealing with the wind for over a week now in my part of New Mexico.


That sucks but hey here in about a year ill be moving to Kerrville Texas


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 5, 2018)

Finally home...


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Finally home...


Always great to be home!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Always great to be home!


Yes


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

Tear Drop. I noticed your fancy wolf hood much too late last night. Very nice.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Tear Drop. I noticed your fancy wolf hood much too late last night. Very nice.


Thx it was very difficult to color the hair I must say


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I got a division one for my solo and ensemble in choir at school, yaaaaaaaaaaay * jumps with joy* btw, division 1 is the best you can get.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> That sucks but hey here in about a year ill be moving to Kerrville Texas


Looking at San Antonio or Albuquerque after this summer my myself. 

@Black Burn liking the pic


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Looking at San Antonio or Albuquerque after this summer my myself.
> 
> @Black Burn liking the pic


Thanks it's actually ref of my sona


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 5, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhh really? *o* You are so kind fluffy wolfy daddy ^o^
> *cuddles strongly back*
> NO COME WITH ME IN THE POOL ^o^
> *pulls tail agian*
> ...



Umm okay not sure what I'm getting into. Also it's winter, hope the pool is heated. *jumps in*


----------



## Astus (Mar 5, 2018)

Whelp I spent a bunch of money on stuff I'm eventually going to piss away :v


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah I bought a bottle of water today. I know the feels.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Umm okay not sure what I'm getting into. Also it's winter, hope the pool is heated. *jumps in*


We place the pool inside the house :'D Then it's warm :3
*splash*
*splashes @BahgDaddy wet* ^o^


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

*Is dry*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Is dry*


°o°
HNRGH >o<
*sends a gigantic tidal wave to you*
:'D
NO Q______________Q ALL THE WATER IS GONE D:


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

...I just bought a bottle of water for money only to be splashed by free water.

3':


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah I bought a bottle of water today. I know the feels.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> ...I just bought a bottle of water for money only to be splashed by free water.
> 
> 3':


But the water tastes like foxxie ^o^ Because of me :'D
*tries collecting the rest of the water with a toy bucket*
And... and because I need no swimming thingy :'D
*but floaties*


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


>


Whatcha drawin'? :3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

3:<


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Whatcha drawin'? :3


Trying to draw a furry its sooo difficult


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 5, 2018)

Blblblbl


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 5, 2018)

Ok I'm open to suggestions, what do you think I should write on deviantart for a journal entry. Furry or not, either is ok.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 5, 2018)

Ok, so due to my own stupidity *chuckles slightly* I drank a total of two packets of diablo sauce from Taco Bell once. I look back at it and laugh.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Once upon a time there was a singular furry In all of evergreen colorado


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Trying to draw a furry its sooo difficult


Mayk de pēpē hyooge.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mayk de pēpē hyooge.


Cool story brah


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Cool story brah


Plz?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Plz?


No I'm at lunch anyway


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

We're enemies now.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> We're enemies now.


Mkay


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

What's popping in the furry world


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

*sits down and starts playing some devil may cry 3 hd* "die demons!"


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

*still keeps filling the pool with the toy bucket*
>o<


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *still keeps filling the pool with the toy bucket*
> >o<


*boops*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

So who is a cheep great person to have a ref made and how would one pay?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *boops*


Uhh? °-°
*looks at @Rystren*
*makes a small fart*
:'D Hihihihihihi!
*giggle*


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> So who is a cheep great person to have a ref made and how would one pay?


You get what you pay for in art.  I just had a reference done by Krikri that i like pretty well.  Many people do dealing through paypal.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Uhh? °-°
> *looks at @Rystren*
> *makes a small fart*
> :'D Hihihihihihi!
> *giggle*


Hi! 



TheLaughingLion1 said:


> You get what you pay for in art.  I just had a reference done by Krikri that i like pretty well.  Many people do dealing through paypal.


Ah yes. PayPal. We don't get along..


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Hi!


I did a farty :'D
You help filling my pooly with water? :'D
*leads another bucket*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

I take PayPal. I've had no problems with it ever.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I did a farty :'D
> You help filling my pooly with water? :'D
> *leads another bucket*


*fills your pool*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I take PayPal. I've had no problems with it ever.


It just refuses to work with me most of the time. Almost all the time.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> It just refuses to work with me most of the time. Almost all the time.


It has good tastes!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *fills your pool*


Wow °o°
You are very good ^o^ Almost as good as me :'D
*hops into the pool*
*let you fill the pool now*
:3


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Wow °o°
> You are very good ^o^ Almost as good as me :'D
> *hops into the pool*
> *let you fill the pool now*
> :3


Lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2018)

>Page 1587

Mother of God... how long have I been gone?!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

A long time


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Lol


:'D
You can hop into the pool too :'D But no swimming trunks >o< Fluffy wolfy daddy said I need none ^o^
*points @BahgDaddy how is responsable for everything*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2018)

Rystren said:


> A long time


Yeah, you can say THAT again..


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Yeah, you can say THAT again..


I know been gone for 2 years!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 5, 2018)

I hope into my nest agian  Everybody: Sleep well :'D Whenever you go to bed x'D

I should really participate in - or more like open a RPG here :'D "A day at the lake" With a lot of inflas ^o^ And Schwimmflügel :> Anyway! Bye!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I hope into my nest agian  Everybody: Sleep well :'D Whenever you go to bed x'D
> 
> I should really participate in - or more like open a RPG here :'D "A day at the lake" With a lot of inflas ^o^ And Schwimmflügel :> Anyway! Bye!


Goodnight!


----------



## Telnac (Mar 5, 2018)

*lands with the grace of a tv falling onto your face*







I'm bored. I'm off for lunch but everyone I normally chat with are offline & busy.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of a tv falling onto your face*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always open to talk


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

Learning polish. Catching onto some things just certain words keep on tripping me up like Dziecko  I keep on getting stuck on wtf that word is spoken so when they say The child drinks milk all I get Je---- pije mleko.

Ay! I can recognize Man and girl but spelling them. Ah hell no! I need to just write down the words. By hand and look at the damn things.

At least I know Woman and Women Kobieta i Kobiety.

Polish is interesting.


----------



## Astus (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Learning polish. Catching onto some things just certain words keep on tripping me up like Dziecko  I keep on getting stuck on wtf that word is spoken so when they say The child drinks milk all I get Je---- pije mleko.
> 
> Ay! I can recognize Man and girl but spelling them. Ah hell no! I need to just write down the words. By hand and look at the damn things.
> 
> ...



I find polish is rather interesting as well... When I first started learning it, I felt as though it was similar to German and Russian... even though it really isn’t really... but my gut was like “yeah it seems like it!” Idk I’m probably crazy >.>

Russian (formal) : Здравствуйте
German : Guten Tag
Polish : Dzień dobry!

IDK O.O


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I find polish is rather interesting as well... When I first started learning it, I felt as though it was similar to German and Russian... even though it really isn’t really... but my gut was like “yeah it seems like it!” Idk I’m probably crazy >.>
> 
> Russian (formal) : Здравствуйте
> German : Guten Tag
> ...


It's a Slavic language which is why certain words are similar in Russian. I'm learning Russian as well and I've noticed there's a bit of a good skipping stone like steps to go for English to Russian and Russian to polish  and polish to English.

It's odd but doing this has helped More stick hell I was doing a Russian lesson and thought wtf is  Chleb in Russian.

Which is funny I think.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> It's a Slavic language which is why certain words are similar in Russian. I'm learning Russian as well and I've noticed there's a bit of a good skipping stone like steps to go for English to Russian and Russian to polish  and polish to English.
> 
> It's odd but doing this has helped More stick hell I was doing a Russian lesson and thought wtf is  Chleb in Russian.
> 
> Which is funny I think.


Similar with when I learned Catalan. Did it from Spanish rather than English.  Much easier to get the thought processes in the right place.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

If I made a snap chat would any one snap me?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Similar with when I learned Catalan. Did it from Spanish rather than English.  Much easier to get the thought processes in the right place.


Да!

Im having fun with this. Hopefully one of these days I can take my Russian Italian friend to a bar and we can fuck with people.

People already think I look Russian so going to a bar ordering vodka and slamming it like I can while spewing out crap to one another would be fun.


It is really interesting how going from polish to Russian is easier than just going straight from English. I think polish is making a good middleman.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Да!
> 
> Im having fun with this. Hopefully one of these days I can take my Russian Italian friend to a bar and we can fuck with people.
> 
> ...



HI!

MR OWO SENDS HIS REGARDS

OwO


----------



## Telnac (Mar 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Always open to talk


Thanks! I might take you up on that later. Thankfully two of my friends are online now.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> If I made a snap chat would any one snap me?


Sorry, don’t have that one.  Would you join a Discord server?  Plenty of those to choose from.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2018)

Today I learned you can see signatures on the mobile version of FAF when in landscape mode. That's cool and wired.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

lol yeah man


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> HI!
> 
> MR OWO SENDS HIS REGARDS
> 
> OwO


Нет, спасибо урод!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Нет, спасибо урод!



Вы знаете, что Вам нравится это!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sorry, don’t have that one.  Would you join a Discord server?  Plenty of those to choose from.


Sure ill make one dunno where to find a good moderate one


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Вы знаете, что Вам нравится это!



 Ye'Roc E Ruktu'Re! Ye'Roc Agal'Ka Sal'Ro.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ye'Roc E Ruktu'Re! Ye'Roc Agal'Ka Sal'Ro.


[confused pegasus noises intensifies]


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ye'Roc E Ruktu'Re! Ye'Roc Agal'Ka Sal'Ro.


Ja visst faen! 

Arne hadde ikke noe problemer med kreps i lomma eller.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2018)

Solid pass, Stadt. Nothing personal, but as a policy following blind links is generally a bad idea


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2018)

Never thought I'd see the day where the price of fuel drops to 50¢ per litre, a far cry from the usual $2 mark, and they wonder why they sold out in record time. Funny thing is, I bet they still broke even or made a profit, goes to show just how much we're being ripped off.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> [confused pegasus noises intensifies]


Not surprised by that reaction.



Yakamaru said:


> Ja visst faen!
> 
> Arne hadde ikke noe problemer med kreps i lomma eller.


Google tells me this is absolute gibberish.

Considering the source I'm guessing google is accurate.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Never thought I'd see the day where the price of fuel drops to 50¢ per litre, a far cry from the usual $2 mark, and they wonder why they sold out in record time. Funny thing is, I bet they still broke even or made a profit, goes to show just how much we're being ripped off.


Did somebody fuck up somehere?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Did somebody fuck up somehere?


If someone did, that or those people will be in debt for a very long time, unless this was some sort of experiment by big oil.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ye'Roc E Ruktu'Re! Ye'Roc Agal'Ka Sal'Ro.



Eich muhn diche


----------



## verneder (Mar 5, 2018)

My vrou is vyftien jaar gelede dood in 'n kernontploffing.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

At the mall playing some HTC vive


----------



## Wollymon (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @Wollymon iz neicc
> View attachment 28403
> Also done without a reference so sorry if I messed you up!



its fine xD
i am pleased to know that my avatar has been drawn as a smoking gambler

you remembered the tail too


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Google tells me this is absolute gibberish.
> 
> Considering the source I'm guessing google is accurate.


Basically translates to "Fuck yeah!"

"Arne didn't have any problems with crayfish in his pockets either".

And yes, it's bullshit. xD


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Eich muhn diche


Ye Ceymæ'Roc'Ka Tæ'Sow Sell Vi!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

@Jaberwocky


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 5, 2018)

"PC master race was a myth created by the bourgeoisie to sell expensive graphics cards that get outdated and lose value in a question of seconds to the proletariat"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ye Ceymæ'Roc'Ka Tæ'Sow Sell Vi!







Dongding said:


> View attachment 28485







Stealtheart said:


> "PC master race was a myth created by the bourgeoisie to sell expensive graphics cards that get outdated and lose value in a question of seconds to the proletariat"


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 5, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


Yea its odd around the chat right now


----------



## Rystren (Mar 5, 2018)

I totally don't miss the sound of a laptop screaming to stay cool


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

*boops noses of everyone* so hows everyones night?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Jigglin' and wigglin'


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Jigglin' and wigglin'


*has a markiplier falshback of octodad*


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

I was more of a Grumps man, myself.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I was more of a Grumps man, myself.


Youtube is youtube so eh whatever you like I most likly enjoy 2


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 6, 2018)

Good morning fluffy, not so fluffy and non-fluffy furries :> Or... noon, atfernoon, evening or night x'D

@Dongding Thank you for the picture x'D I had to laugh agian :'D But I hope Doruga is not really in danger óò How would save him...? D:

Anyway! I'm totaly late >o< Sooo.... Good bye :'D
*runs away through the games forum*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Good morning fluffy, not so fluffy and non-fluffy furries :> Or... noon, atfernoon, evening or night x'D
> 
> @Dongding Thank you for the picture x'D I had to laugh agian :'D But I hope Doruga is not really in danger óò How would save him...? D:
> 
> ...



Morning! To clarify, does your fursona look like the thing in your profile pic?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Naw that was a character in Secret of Mana I think he said?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 6, 2018)

@DarkoKavinsky I se you are having fun with trying to spell polish words, ehh I love how non polish people try speaking polish...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> @DarkoKavinsky I se you are having fun with trying to spell polish words, ehh I love how non polish people try speaking polish...


Yeah it's interesting. I notice there's a softer pronunciation which is excellent in my eyes. American English is pronounced harsher and I tend to pronounce things softer as I have a speech impediment with something in my throat that causes it to lock up. In order to stop this I prefer softer and quieter pronounications of words.

Meaning when I was in Australia Australians could understand me with ease while Americans who can't understand Aussy English couldn't hear me either.

So polish and Russian actually isn't that difficult for my tongue to say.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah it's interesting. I notice there's a softer pronunciation which is excellent in my eyes. American English is pronounced harsher and I tend to pronounce things softer as I have a speech impediment with something in my throat that causes it to lock up. In order to stop this I prefer softer and quieter pronounications of words.
> 
> Meaning when I was in Australia Australians could understand me with ease while Americans who can't understand Aussy English couldn't hear me either.
> 
> So polish and Russian actually isn't that difficult for my tongue to say.


Nice, well I have often problem with speaking english words, sometimes my tounge just starta being confused and in the end I babble


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

Ditched my car ;_;


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ditched my car ;_;


?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Morning! To clarify, does your fursona look like the thing in your profile pic?


*sniff*
You... you... don't know... how I lo....look like Q___Q You're my... my...
*sniff*
*starts crying*
MY FLUFFY WOLFY DADDY Q_________________Q



Dongding said:


> Naw that was a character in Secret of Mana I think he said?


Yeah yu're right  The dragon is "Flammie" from Secret of Mana :3 I use this avatar because I like Flammie a lot and Doruga wears a dragon costume (most of the time) so it's quite fitting :'D Flammie is called Lufti in german, which is a much better name :'D

Did you know @Dongding that you draw Doruga american floaties, but Doruga has to wear european/german ones? :'D


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> ?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

uhhhh You go in the ditch? Hopefully no damage.

Edit: I should read more than what's literally just at the bottom next time.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> uhhhh You go in the ditch? Hopepully no damage.


Yupe..., cars fine I'm
Fine emotionally I'm flapping around shrieking going WTF!!!!!!

Snow drift in road for 70 feet car bottomed out FWD caught a rut spun it out and I'm going sideways for another 70 feet at 30mph then Blam into the ditch facing the road.

Cars out but I really.... really....really... do not want to drive right now


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Alright im up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not my art)


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Alright im up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your day is better than mine by fundamental default


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Well no damage. You'll be alright! ;3


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Your day is better than mine by fundamental default


Yea i saw the car that sucks man


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

Might call in to work had my Bosnian friend tell me the roads are shit up there.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Well im gonna go to school and work on my fursona sketch in photoshop


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 6, 2018)

Sitting on physics, watching this board... And asking myself "What the blyat?!"


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

And brrrr its cold and windy out here (not as bad as where you are darko


----------



## Astus (Mar 6, 2018)

*flops on people*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *flops on people*


*snuggles*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 6, 2018)

*starts playing guitar* damn, now what should I play? *starts playing I Stand Alone by Godsmack*


----------



## Astus (Mar 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *snuggles*



*noms on tail* O.O


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *noms on tail* O.O


Mmmff... Pls no... It hurts...


----------



## Astus (Mar 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Mmmff... Pls no... It hurts...



*noms on nose* O.O


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *noms on nose* O.O


Your profile picture looks exactly like my friend and its scaring me


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *noms on nose* O.O


*sigh* fine let it be


----------



## Astus (Mar 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *sigh* fine let it be


----------



## modfox (Mar 6, 2018)

Its justca prank bro


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Sooooo bored it's a free period


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Sooooo bored it's a free period


Oof, I have band next and i'm about to leave


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

I want out of this fucking state somewhere warm.
*looks towards the south.*

I wonder how's the job market in Texas for welders.


----------



## Astus (Mar 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I want out of this fucking state somewhere warm.
> *looks towards the south.*
> 
> I wonder how's the job market in Texas for welders.



Come to NJ, we’re having a nor’easter tomorrow ~


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I want out of this fucking state somewhere warm.
> *looks towards the south.*
> 
> I wonder how's the job market in Texas for welders.


I'm going to Kerrville texas!


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 6, 2018)

Alabama is chill, we have sweet tea!
And the leading student-teacher relation rate in the country


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Alabama is chill, we have sweet tea!
> And the leading student-teacher relation rate in the country



I also saw where ya have these giant snapping turtles! Yikes!!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 6, 2018)

Eek, he looks ready to take a chunk out of some poor unsuspecting otter.   Between that and the gators, I'd be wary...


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Eek, he looks ready to take a chunk out of some poor unsuspecting otter.   Between that and the gators, I'd be wary...



Or several chunks, even!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 6, 2018)

+1 for the Souf. Sweet tea is good, having a relationship with your cousin is acceptable, everyone loves their guns, their church, and Dale Sr. (in that order), and its pretty warm most of the time. It's nice!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

What's the beat?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 6, 2018)

*hops into the snow*
Yeah ^o^SNOW ^o^
*starts building a snow fox*
:3


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *sniff*
> You... you... don't know... how I lo....look like Q___Q You're my... my...
> *sniff*
> *starts crying*
> ...



Oh oops. *hugs his apparently adopted new kid*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh oops. *hugs his apparently adopted new kid*


Awwww.... óò
*starts feeling better*
Fluffy wolfy daddy  óò 
*sniff*
*sniffs his nose into fluffy wolfy's fur*
.____.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh oops. *hugs his apparently adopted new kid*


Interesting you accidentaly became dad...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Interesting you accidentaly became dad...



At least it's not being both, a year younger than your little half-brothers mum, and old enough to be your half-brothers dad.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 6, 2018)

YALL I DYED MY HANDS BLUE AT SCHOOL


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 6, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> YALL I DYED MY HANDS BLUE AT SCHOOL



Time for a new sona then?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 6, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Awwww.... óò
> *starts feeling better*
> Fluffy wolfy daddy  óò
> *sniff*
> ...



It's okay. There's a good Schwimmfleugel. *softly pets*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Just ordered a xp pen star 3 digital tablet!


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Just ordered a xp pen star 3 digital tablet!



What's that?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's okay. There's a good Schwimmfleugel. *softly pets*


*calms down*
Uhm... óò
A... a...
*sniff*
Good Schwimmflügel? ó_ò
*wipes his eyes*
*holds fluffly wulfy daddy's fur tight with his paw*
*don't want to get lost or forgotten anymore*
._.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

Hatching a plan to get out of this state!!! This is probably most serious thing I've felt in a long time and something I've been wanting to do for years now. Even when I was with my ex we both saw that there was nothing in this state.

However uncertain of were to go. Hilariously enough every i place I wanted she hated... especially Texas.

Now I have to come up with the best game plan to make this s reality


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> What's that?


Appears to be an intous 4 clone.
(drawing tablet.)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *calms down*
> Uhm... óò
> A... a...
> *sniff*
> ...



Yes, good. That's right.  Here, uh, lets go for a walk!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone want a dang-ass doodle after I get off of work?


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes, good. That's right.  Here, uh, lets go for a walk!



Aw, I didn't know ya were a dad!

You sly wolf, you!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

He's a Bahg Dad.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, I didn't know ya were a dad!
> 
> You sly wolf, you!



I don't remember anything though


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes, good. That's right.  Here, uh, lets go for a walk!


Carry me óò
Pleeeease D:
*is still a little weak from crying that much*
*sniff*
*does not let got of the fur*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Carry me óò
> Pleeeease D:
> *is still a little weak from crying that much*
> *sniff*
> *does not let got of the fur*



Okay then. It's all right. *cuddles the Scheimmfleugel and walks slowly through the park with roses and flowers everywhere.*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Anyone want a dang-ass doodle after I get off of work?



Fancy doing an otter?  As long as I can reciprocate with a shonky pencil scrawl in the morning...


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 6, 2018)

I love seeing this cute couple...


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Fancy doing an otter?  As long as I can reciprocate with a shonky pencil scrawl in the morning...


Yeah man. Any requests?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay then. It's all right. *cuddles the Scheimmfleugel and walks slowly through the park with roses and flowers everywhere.*


*tries to keep as close to fluffy wolfy daddy as possible*
*gets so clam he falls a sleep*
...
*holds still the fur tight*
*starts dribbling*

Looks like I'm not going to nest this time ^o^ Anyway! I go sleeping as well. This evening was crazy >o< I mean... we went with like 30 people to this restaurant... And the menu is all czech D: So nobody knows what to order. Then suddenly the replace the menu with an english one - but only drinks. Because the food "is preordered". Then they bring any kind of food like lonley sausage and yeah oO 30 people fighting for it? So some people split and went somewhere different. I came with them :'D Then there was this waitress with a line of birds starting on her neck. On of our people said it's a nice tattoo and she replied: "They have also a nest" Everybody laught! I didn't got it D: So they explained it to me... I didn't got it... but what I understand was... I better don't ask agian D:

Argh D: Sleep well!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah man. Any requests?



In the pub?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> In the pub?


Yes...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 6, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *tries to keep as close to fluffy wolfy daddy as possible*
> *gets so clam he falls a sleep*
> ...
> *holds still the fur tight*
> ...



Heh... sleep well.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Im home!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (not my art)


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Well damn this place is silent


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 6, 2018)

It happens....


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Just ordered a xp pen star 3 digital tablet!


Go forth and aaaaarrrrttttt!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Go forth and aaaaarrrrttttt!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Well damn this place is silent



YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFFFFF


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

ahhhhh its telephone 





 (not my art)


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFFFFF


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 6, 2018)

Articulate artifice, or simply creative posturing in the manner of the old school elites engaged in dogmatic deception disguised as debate. Dancing by myself along with all the other selves.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Sooooooooooo boooooorrreeeedd


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 6, 2018)

I've developed a prominent pain in the bottom back left of my gums today and now I feel like shit. Something tells me it's going to get worse.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I've developed a prominent pain in the bottom back left of my gums today and now I feel like shit. Something tells me it's going to get worse.


Oww ow ow noooo baaad baad


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I've developed a prominent pain in the bottom back left of my gums today and now I feel like shit. Something tells me it's going to get worse.



Huh. Doesn't sound fun. Try gargling/rinsing with warm salt water, and see if that helps. Maybe they're just inflamed?

Also, have you had your wisdom teeth out? Maybe those are moving about, and ready to burst through the gum in an agonizing...oh...ooooops...I mean, you can get them out, and you'll be fine : P


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


>


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

How did that song manage to be alright..?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


Laaaaaawww


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Laaaawwwwli pop loli pop oooh loli loli lolipop


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Well damn this place is silent





Mudman2001 said:


> It happens....


It has been and it does. It's seemed to me, at least, that it's been pretty steadily trending towards silence since mid-Januaryish. I know some of that is previously active members leaving for more Discord-y pastures (I can think of 4 off the top of my head), but the rest of it, who knows. It is admittedly a bit of a bummer though, either way. It's been said elsewhere on here that it's cyclical and I'm hoping that's the case, but time will tell.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> It has been and it does. It's seemed to me, at least, that it's been pretty steadily trending towards silence since mid-Januaryish. I know some of that is previously active members leaving for more Discord-y pastures (I can think of 4 off the top of my head), but the rest of it, who knows. It is admittedly a bit of a bummer though, either way. It's been said elsewhere on here that it's cyclical and I'm hoping that's the case, but time will tell.


I dont know but I have returned after a long time and soon will be receiving a tablet to sketch with and im looking to make friends sooooo hopefully people return


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh. Doesn't sound fun. Try gargling/rinsing with warm salt water, and see if that helps. Maybe they're just inflamed?
> 
> Also, have you had your wisdom teeth out? Maybe those are moving about, and ready to burst through the gum in an agonizing...oh...ooooops...I mean, you can get them out, and you'll be fine : P


Haven't had them out yet and I was hoping not to. I've fixed enough mouth problems in the past 6 months, I don't deserve this...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Aaaaand at the airport, cold, hungry, and feeling a smidge sick.


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Haven't had them out yet and I was hoping not to. I've fixed enough mouth problems in the past 6 months, I don't deserve this...



I hear ya...I'm going in for a second crown, on Monday...goodbye $$$...


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Aaaaand at the airport, cold, hungry, and feeling a smidge sick.








 Your pain is the barbwire


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Bear with me on this one @Massan Otter
This is the first time both using this program as well as doing something in a _sketch_ style. I can make a proper one for you in the future cuz' otters are fun to draw! This was more of an experiment for me than anything.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice
all I recently did was this trash


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Egh, just keep doodling stuff instead of learning while the teacher is talking. That's what I did! I turned out..._ great..._

Edit: Also that picture I drew ended up being horrendously enormous after I posted it. 3:


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Egh, just keep doodling stuff instead of learning while the teacher is talking. That's what I did! I turned out..._ great..._


Its funny im in photoshop 2 in my class any my teacher is grading me for photoshop 1 crap


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 6, 2018)

Slowly figuring this out. This is doable first I need to figure out finances and first need to visit.

Edit. Turns out flights are cheap.

Gods this seems realistic. So So realistic !!!


----------



## Simo (Mar 7, 2018)

OK, bedtime, here! Night all, from Skunk-land...........


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 7, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> It has been and it does. It's seemed to me, at least, that it's been pretty steadily trending towards silence since mid-Januaryish. I know some of that is previously active members leaving for more Discord-y pastures (I can think of 4 off the top of my head), but the rest of it, who knows. It is admittedly a bit of a bummer though, either way. It's been said elsewhere on here that it's cyclical and I'm hoping that's the case, but time will tell.


I've been on and off, mix of discord and telegram.  The local fur groups are on telegram.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 7, 2018)

Keflavik is my new second favourite word to say like a Welshman, right after Gremloid.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

Good morning fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non-fluffy furries ^o^
I surived this terrible last night and I feel good :'D Soon prague will be over for me D: That'ss ad, then I can't write these good morning posts anymore... They are so fun ^o^



BahgDaddy said:


> Heh... sleep well.


*wakes up*
Uuuuwaaaaaaaahhhh ^o^
*stretches*
*falls on his back*
Uhm Uhm Uhm Q____Q
*struggels like a bug on his back*



BahgDaddy said:


> YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFFFFF


Yeah fluffy wulfy dady ^o^ Six Six Six SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIX ^o^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Good morning fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non-fluffy furries ^o^
> I surived this terrible last night and I feel good :'D Soon prague will be over for me D: That'ss ad, then I can't write these good morning posts anymore... They are so fun ^o^
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh. *reaches down and scoops the kid off the ground and cuddles him* There we go!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Happy Wednesday everyone.  I hope it brings you all everything you ever dreamed for.

*sings Wednesday carols*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.  I hope it brings you all everything you ever dreamed for.
> 
> *sings Wednesday carols*



*dresses up as Wednesday Claus*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uh oh. *reaches down and scoops the kid off the ground and cuddles him* There we go!


Thans fluffy wulfy daddy ^o^
*cuddles as well*
Lets build a snow fox ^o^
Ohhhh D: The snow is gone Q___Q
*jumps into a puddle*
*SPLASH*

I go now :'D Have fun everyone :>


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *dresses up as Wednesday Claus*


*offers Wednesday pudding*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Thans fluffy wulfy daddy ^o^
> *cuddles as well*
> Lets build a snow fox ^o^
> Ohhhh D: The snow is gone Q___Q
> ...



*sets Jabberwocky down* All right then, off you go, have fun!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

OOOOK!!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> View attachment 28563
> Bear with me on this one @Massan Otter
> This is the first time both using this program as well as doing something in a _sketch_ style. I can make a proper one for you in the future cuz' otters are fun to draw! This was more of an experiment for me than anything.



Hmm, what have I been up to?  Hope I'm not drowning my sorrows!  
Here's a swift sketch to break my mustelid habit.  I've no idea if you smoke or not, but you didn't strike me as the clean-living sort of sheep.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

*hugs otter*

Good morning matey!!

*charges around ooking*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *hugs otter*
> 
> Good morning matey!!
> 
> *charges around ooking*


*watches crazy monkey ooking around* Hi Paws!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

I hope everyone is doing fine. Been taking a little break from FAF for a bit. But I will still be about.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *watches crazy monkey ooking around* Hi Paws!


Wooooooo!!!

Hi Okami.  Howl’s it hanging?

*swings from tree*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I hope everyone is doing fine. Been taking a little break from FAF for a bit. But I will still be about.


For good and productive reasons I hope.  Missed you buddy <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Wooooooo!!!
> 
> Hi Okami.  Howl’s it hanging?
> 
> *swings from tree*


It's been ok. Just been tired af.


backpawscratcher said:


> For good and productive reasons I hope.  Missed you buddy <3


And it is for good reason. Me and bhutrflai just need more time together. This whole working at night sleep all day thing has been taking a toll on both of us.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *hugs otter*
> 
> Good morning matey!!
> 
> *charges around ooking*



*hugs*

You're lively this morning!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *hugs*
> 
> You're lively this morning!


He's always quite lively!
How is my Scottish Otter friend?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's been ok. Just been tired af.
> 
> And it is for good reason. Me and bhutrflai just need more time together. Th his whole working at night sleep all day thing has been taking a toll on both of us.


That is the best answer you could have given.  Huge hugs to you both.  Spoil each other rotten with bags of attention


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *hugs*
> 
> You're lively this morning!


Thanks!!!  Feeling very ape-y today.  Ooking it up good and proper 

*bounces around offering bananas to all*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That is the best answer you could have given.  Huge hugs to you both.  Spoil each other rotten with bags of attention


Me and bhutrflai are gonna go get some breakfast in a bit. And then go thrift store shopping(great cosplay shopping there!)!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai are gonna go get some breakfast in a bit. And then go thrift store shopping(great cosplay shopping there!)!


Pirate stuff!!!  Argggggg!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Pirate stuff!!!  Argggggg!!!


I need more bling!!! I like shiney baubles! I get distracted by shiney things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

I guess if you were to shine a laser pointer around the room, I would chase it like a proper Wolf!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I need more bling!!! I like shiney baubles! I get distracted by shiney things.


Heheh.  “Booty” in the olde worlde sense 

Are you back in normal days now?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

It's tough being a Furry sometimes.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I guess if you were to shine a laser pointer around the room, I would chase it like a proper Wolf!


*rummages around in tool belt*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He's always quite lively!
> How is my Scottish Otter friend?



Not too bad - we've got some stressy things going on that I maybe won't go into here, but we're getting by.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Heheh.  “Booty” in the olde worlde sense
> 
> Are you back in normal days now?


Nope. Just been forcing myself to take a break. Got a new phone too. That last night working late, I dropped my other phone before coming to bed and broke it. My luck!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's tough being a Furry sometimes.


*scatters laser star field pattern across floor*

*adjusts setting*

*waves point around*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Not too bad - we've got some stressy things going on that I maybe won't go into here, but we're getting by.


Well I wish and hope the best for you! Stress sucks!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Not too bad - we've got some stressy things going on that I maybe won't go into here, but we're getting by.


Anything a stinky banana-muncher can help with?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *scatters laser star field pattern across floor*
> 
> *adjusts setting*
> 
> *waves point around*


Awoooooo!!!!*chases laser crazily around room knocking stuff about*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. Just been forcing myself to take a break. Got a new phone too. That last night working late, I dropped my other phone before coming to bed and broke it. My luck!!


Well that both sucks and doesn’t.  New Phone!!!  What did you get??


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoooooo!!!!*chases laser crazily around room knocking stuff about*




*waves pointer around some more*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

Well. That was tiring! Well guys, time to hit the ground running and get these two edgy teens to school!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Well that both sucks and doesn’t.  New Phone!!!  What did you get??


Just an LG. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *waves pointer around some more*


Awwwoooooo! *chases laserbeam around room not being able to stop* I can't stop chasing that!!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. That was tiring! Well guys, time to hit the ground running and get these two edgy teens to school!


Clan stuff.  Well, have a great day.  Catch you later.  And give my love to @bhutrflai <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

Alright! Gotta run fureal! Bye yall!*waves bye to the silly Monkey and silly Otter*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Clan stuff.  Well, have a great day.  Catch you later.  And give my love to @bhutrflai <3


I will!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *sets Jabberwocky down* All right then, off you go, have fun!


Thanky fluffy wulfy daddy :'D
WATCH ME ^o^
*runs around*
*jumps happily in any muddy puddle around*
SPLASH ^o^ SPLASH ^o^


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Right, this rilla’s heading out for a swim. L8ters as the cool kids say (I think)


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Right, this rilla’s heading out for a swim. L8ters as the cool kids say (I think)


Where are you swimming? :'D Or in what? :'D With floaties? At least a swimmring? xP


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 7, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Nice
> all I recently did was this trash


Better than the pure garb that I can manage lol. Ill be interested to hear how you like that tablet. I've been looking at them too, though they're out of the budget for the time being after car and house projects wrecked me this month.



Mudman2001 said:


> I've been on and off, mix of discord and telegram.  The local fur groups are on telegram.


Hey now, I didn't name any names 
You'd mentioned that before. The one local fur group that I know of around here uses Telegram, which I don't use, and I've tried Discord but I can't seem to like it. Meh. Ill stick with the old school forum and call that good enough.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh hi Okami


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 7, 2018)

Morning everyfur


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, what have I been up to?  Hope I'm not drowning my sorrows!
> Here's a swift sketch to break my mustelid habit.  I've no idea if you smoke or not, but you didn't strike me as the clean-living sort of sheep.


<3

That shit is awesome! I still owe you a proper piece though! ;3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 7, 2018)

Really happy today!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

*boop* morning all! I just had a painful (we call them charlie horses) muscle tightening and slow release


----------



## BlizzBoi (Mar 7, 2018)

I had one of those a few days ago . . . I hate when they happen when you first wake up . . . What a way to start a morning . . .


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Where are you swimming? :'D Or in what? :'D With floaties? At least a swimmring? xP


No swimring today   Just a quick 1500m in an indoor pool.

I promise I’ll wear one when I’m splashing about though.  Just for you <3


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Finally home.. Now I just have to study biology for tommorow test , go on english englis, go back and study more... Guck I hate wednesdays...


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

*drops down and curles up* I don't want to go to school tommorow or on english today


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> No swimring today   Just a quick 1500m in an indoor pool.
> 
> I promise I’ll wear one when I’m splashing about though.  Just for you <3


Awwww that is so cute and nice of you ^o^ And floaties? :'D Would you wear them too? :'D


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Awwww that is so cute and nice of you ^o^ And floaties? :'D Would you wear them too? :'D


If I ever work out what floaties are then most definitely


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If I ever work out what floaties are then most definitely



I think we'd call them armbands?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

YOU ALL NEED TO KNOW WHAT SCHWIMMFLÜGEL/FLOATIES ARE >o<




These are the ones common to europe :'D


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2018)

My shoulder hurts after last night's weight lifting session.  Hopefully it's just soreness and not something like a pulled muscle.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> YOU ALL NEED TO KNOW WHAT SCHWIMMFLÜGEL/FLOATIES ARE >o<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer method of regular drowning


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Armbands and a ring.  Would those work over a drysuit, bottle and BCD do you think?

I spot the opportunity for comedy lakebed japes


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I prefer method of regular drowning



Once when I was a kid I put a pair on my ankles to see what would happen. It didn't take me long to figure out that this was a very bad idea!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2018)

I vaguely remember those crude flotation devices during my childhood.  And speaking of swimming, it's been far too long since I last swam.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

When you haven't swam in a while you feel light as a feather once you finally do. <3

It rules.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I prefer method of regular drowning


No >o< 
*looks at you*
You are... the... mhhh... Swimmring-type :'D Yes


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> No >o<
> *looks at you*
> You are... the... mhhh... Swimmring-type :'D Yes



Or one of these beauties; 

shop.balticmill.com: David Shrigley | Ridiculous Inflatable Swan-Thing


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2018)

I have been using a rather basic gym that only has some cardio equipment and weights.  I should try to find a place that has a pool.  I can swim, although I am not particularly good at it.  Resuming it would be a good way to help me improve my physical condition.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Or one of these beauties;
> 
> shop.balticmill.com: David Shrigley | Ridiculous Inflatable Swan-Thing


Boah °o°
What is this D: Ohhh D: It looks sad .___.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I have been using a rather basic gym that only has some cardio equipment and weights.  I should try to find a place that has a pool.  I can swim, although I am not particularly good at it.  Resuming it would be a good way to help me improve my physical condition.


I can’t recommend it enough.  Puts no stress on your joints and exercises legs, core, shoulders and arms.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I can’t recommend it enough.  Puts no stress on your joints and exercises legs, core, shoulders and arms.



I also prefer not to wear socks or shoes, so swimming is probably quite suitable for me.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Boah °o°
> What is this D: Ohhh D: It looks sad .___.



Everything David Shrigley does looks sad.  I love it!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Everything David Shrigley does looks sad. I love it!


Is this a friend of youuuuuu? :0
*comes nearer*
:0


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I also prefer not to wear socks or shoes, so swimming is probably quite suitable for me.


I like it because even if you really push on the aerobic front you never get that sweaty clothes-rubbing-against-skin feeling.  Typically I do four sessions a week these days, 1500m if I’m working, but anything up to 3km at weekends.  Love open water swimming too.  Fresh or sea water, although sea water takes a bit of getting used to as it pushes your limbs up.  Slightly more work on the chest and stomach as a result.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Is this a friend of youuuuuu? :0
> *comes nearer*
> :0



Unfortunately not, though he is Scottish.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Unfortunately not, though he is Scottish.


*comes really close*
:0 Are you an ooooooooooooooooooooooootter? :0
Are you tasty? :0
Do I eat otters? :0 You know? I'm a dragon :'D Oh! And a fox :'D


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll usually swim a couple of times a week.  I try not to count lengths, because I enjoy it better that way somehow.  I'm thinking of changing pool though, as the restored Victorian pool I've been using is lovely, but easily gets too crowded for a good continuous swim.  I might have to use the uglier but much larger pool across town for that.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *comes really close*
> :0 Are you an ooooooooooooooooooooooootter? :0
> Are you tasty? :0
> Do I eat otters? :0 You know? I'm a dragon :'D Oh! And a fox :'D



We're not very tasty, (kind of tough, oily and fishy) so no-one tries to eat us!  I'm almost as big as most foxes, too.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Or one of these beauties;
> 
> shop.balticmill.com: David Shrigley | Ridiculous Inflatable Swan-Thing



It looks maybe sorta like something else


----------



## ghrend (Mar 7, 2018)

I wanted to make a shameless plug for a thread I made not too long ago.

Please take a gander at the thread and, if it doesn't apply to you, please remain respectful in the thread if you wish to reply.  If it does apply to you, then I hope it was helpful to read!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 7, 2018)

I may designing a tattoo for a friend.


No pressures there!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 7, 2018)

*Starts playing The Evil Within* pfft, this game isn't scary. *gets jumpscared* :'( *crawls into a corner* oh my god, oh my god. Waiiiit, dammit, I need to get back to the game.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> No >o<
> *looks at you*
> You are... the... mhhh... Swimmring-type :'D Yes


I'm a cat I avoid swimminf


----------



## Astus (Mar 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm a cat I avoid swimminf


*tosses you in a pool* O.O


----------



## Simo (Mar 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I'm a cat I avoid swimminf



This reminds that growing up on a small lake, I did have a cat that loved swimming, when the family would all go: he'd swim out with us, to a raft we had anchored out a ways, climb up, and sun himself, and then swim back when we went back in. Never saw a cat that loved water, except that one.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

*boop* im on lunch uuuhhgg im tired


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *tosses you in a pool* O.O


HELP *drowns*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 7, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> We're not very tasty, (kind of tough, oily and fishy) so no-one tries to eat us! I'm almost as big as most foxes, too.


Ohhh óò I'm still a young fox D: Then I can't eat you - you know D:
Mhhh... Can I cuddle you? :'D



BahgDaddy said:


> It looks maybe sorta like something else


Like whaaaaaaaaaaaat fluffy wulfy daddy? :0



Black Burn said:


> HELP *drowns*


*throws a swimmring at you*
:0


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhh óò I'm still a young fox D: Then I can't eat you - you know D:
> Mhhh... Can I cuddle you? :'D
> 
> 
> ...


*catches simmring* AHHH


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

Seee? :'D You are the swimmring type :3


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Seee? :'D You are the swimmring type :3


Yoy are right...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yoy are right...


Yeah  Pecause I'm clever you know :3
*sits at the pool border*
I want also swimm :'D
*looks at @BahgDaddy*
óò
*needs his floaties for this*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Yeah  Pecause I'm clever you know :3
> *sits at the pool border*
> I want also swimm :'D
> *looks at @BahgDaddy*
> ...


Yeah you are smart foxo drago, not like me


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 7, 2018)

I lost the wifi at my house... gods damnit


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah you are smart foxo drago, not like me


Ohhh why you not? óò


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I lost the wifi at my house... gods damnit


Nice state you have...


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhh why you not? óò


Beacuse it is how it is, I'm tired.. Goodnight


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 7, 2018)

I go into my nest as well :'D

This day was... Ufff D: Tomorrow is my last complete day in Prague :'D Any way! Sleep well x'D Or have a nice day :>


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 7, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Yeah  Pecause I'm clever you know :3
> *sits at the pool border*
> I want also swimm :'D
> *looks at @BahgDaddy*
> ...



*gives floaties and sets you in the pool*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (NOT MY ART)


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I like it because even if you really push on the aerobic front you never get that sweaty clothes-rubbing-against-skin feeling.  Typically I do four sessions a week these days, 1500m if I’m working, but anything up to 3km at weekends.  Love open water swimming too.  Fresh or sea water, although sea water takes a bit of getting used to as it pushes your limbs up.  Slightly more work on the chest and stomach as a result.



I will keep this in mind. Treadmills and ellipticals can be boring as well.

My shoulder feels better than it did, so it probably isn’t a serious issue.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I will keep this in mind. Treadmills and ellipticals can be boring as well.
> 
> My shoulder feels better than it did, so it probably isn’t a serious issue.


Don’t mean to bore you with it (even though I probably am doing ), but those sort of muscle ache injuries can also be helped by swimming if done properly.  Slow rhythmic action can really loosen muscles are still tense after a spasm.

I also find the rhythm and measured breathing very relaxing.  You can let your mind wander while your body does its thing.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.  That’s lovely.

*boop*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

So whats popping in the furry world today


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

I’ve been chatting on Discord, catching up with my Twitter and checking out someone’s stuff on DeviantArt.

YEAH!!  PARTY!!

Hehe, quite happy with that TBH.  Sometimes hanging out with good people online is a great way to relax.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’ve been chatting on Discord, catching up with my Twitter and checking out someone’s stuff on DeviantArt.
> 
> YEAH!!  PARTY!!
> 
> Hehe, quite happy with that TBH.  Sometimes hanging out with good people online is a great way to relax.


Same im just on this site and playing tunes


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 7, 2018)

*bangs head against wall* $!@%^÷ work...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *bangs head against wall* $!@%^÷ work...


*bangs work against head*
:V


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *bangs work against head*
> :V


That's what it feels like


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *bangs head against wall* $!@%^÷ work...








 Oh right I have work saturday


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *bangs head against wall* $!@%^÷ work...


*gently puts hands between head and wall*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2018)

So, what are people up to?


----------



## Astus (Mar 7, 2018)

Help, my school is keeping us from leaving the dorms because of the snow ;-; no food, dying... someone send cookies! O.O


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Help, my school is keeping us from leaving the dorms because of the snow ;-; no food, dying... someone send cookies! O.O








 Here you go (not my art)


----------



## Astus (Mar 7, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Here you go (not my art)




Ahhh they're too far away ;-; *starves to death*


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

Is anyone coming to Astus' wake? We could consult the ride-share section to stay on topic.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ahhh they're too far away ;-; *starves to death*


Noooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does cpr) And waves cookie under nose


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Is anyone coming to Astus' wake? We could consult the ride-share section to stay on topic.


Don't we have a self-identifying Apache attack helicopter or two around here?  Maybe they can give us all a lift.

#ripastus


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Is anyone coming to Astus' wake? We could consult the ride-share section to stay on topic.


Well, if anyone is going from the southwest I can drive.

#ripastus


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

SOOOOOoooo ive got some issues that maybe y'all have some advice My parents dont know im a furry (If they did i would be judged so hard and most likely disowned) and they wanna fallow me to college making it even more dificult to enjoy my youth as a furry what should I do?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

Follow you... to college?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Follow you... to college?


They wanna move to whatever town the college is in


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Help, my school is keeping us from leaving the dorms because of the snow ;-; no food, dying... someone send cookies! O.O


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

And like, house you?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 7, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> They wanna move to whatever town the college is in



That's nice of them. But maybe you should let them know, slowly and softly, that you'd rather try it on your own.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> And like, house you?


Yes and no I think Its my choice Im not sure all i know is they are going to watch me like a hawk


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's nice of them. But maybe you should let them know, slowly and softly, that you'd rather try it on your own.


My parents are unlike any other they dont have the what do you call it the um "your kid is growing up" filter


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 7, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> My parents are unlike any other they dont have the what do you call it the um "your kid is growing up" filter



More parents are like that than you'd think.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Idk maybe im just whining and please do forgive me for doing so its just I would like some personal space from them and im trying to plan a way out and yes i understand that takes cash the best i can do at the moment is subway for 11.50 an hour 16 hours per check


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh well im done throwing my fit hows everyones night


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 7, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Oh well im done throwing my fit hows everyones night



Good. Just studying.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 7, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> My parents are unlike any other they dont have the what do you call it the um "your kid is growing up" filter


That's no unknown to me.  If i take my mum out to a restaurant, she will still try to question every decision i make when even ordering food.  Like " oh, but i thought you liked X" and then completely ignoring me she would engage the waiter "could he just get X instead of Y".  Then i have to engage the waiter and tell them that I REALLY DONT WANT X, i'd prefer Y.... I will be 27 this year and this has not changed in the slightest.  I love her, but I definitely can handle ordering food for myself... like it's fine if i pay the check, but I can't order?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Oh well im done throwing my fit hows everyones night



I am relaxing at home and browsing the internet.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> That's no unknown to me.  If i take my mum out to a restaurant, she will still try to question every decision i make when even ordering food.  Like " oh, but i thought you liked X" and then completely ignoring me she would engage the waiter "could he just get X instead of Y".  Then i have to engage the waiter and tell them that I REALLY DONT WANT X, i'd prefer Y.... I will be 27 this year and this has not changed in the slightest.


(Dont wanna dive back into the talk but just a little insight) "I feel like im missing out on everything" and she would say oh please you havent missed anything "but shane (my bro) went to college for free and failed and has your car insurance I think its time for my chance all my friends go to all these things and i always say no because i dont have a way to get there"


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 7, 2018)

Friend liked the design of the tattoo. There's a few things we need to change but not bad at all.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 7, 2018)

*pops out of a demon portal* ahhhh hows everyone doin?


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 7, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *pops out of a demon portal* ahhhh hows everyone doin?


Not bad mate, you?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 7, 2018)

ahhhh good just got done having fun with my succubus friend *coughs a puff of smoke* its actually quite fun to become a demon


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello im having a great night and jist played 5 hours of devil may cry


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Don’t mean to bore you with it (even though I probably am doing ), but those sort of muscle ache injuries can also be helped by swimming if done properly.  Slow rhythmic action can really loosen muscles are still tense after a spasm.
> 
> I also find the rhythm and measured breathing very relaxing.  You can let your mind wander while your body does its thing.



My shoulder is continuing to improve.  It was probably a minor muscle tear if anything.  Oddly, this hasn't happened before.  I surmise it had something to do with the awkward posture associated with a bar I was using for arm curls.  

I should probably look around through my clothing to see if I can still find the swim trunks I haven't used for years.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Ah there is my ugly mug


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 8, 2018)

I am red fox, but my pajama pants have polar bears printed on them.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 8, 2018)

light tear drop said:


>





light tear drop said:


> Ah there is my ugly mug



Hello there.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 8, 2018)

I washed my car off today... only to realize that it needs a new paint job.

Wonderful.

I guess that's the mysterious trade-off for my sudden gum pain going away.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 8, 2018)

I woke up early because the dog needed to go out.  We've got screamy foxes running around the neighbourhood, loudly.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 8, 2018)

Good morning fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non fluffy furries :'D

This day will be the worst D: Yesterday... I said my honest opinion you know... Today I think I have blamed one of my project managers °A°



BahgDaddy said:


> *gives floaties and sets you in the pool*


YEAH ^o^ TZHANK YOU FLUFFY WULFY DADDY ^o^
*paddels around*
^o^
*paddels to one corner*
*paddles to the other corner*
*paddles back*
You have to come also you know fluffy wulfy daddy ^o^


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 8, 2018)

Could not find my other pair of socks so I mismatched them


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 8, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Good morning fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non fluffy furries :'D
> 
> This day will be the worst D: Yesterday... I said my honest opinion you know... Today I think I have blamed one of my project managers °A°
> 
> ...



Uh oh, why'd you blame your project managers? *hops into the pool with you... it only comes up to my knees*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 8, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Flowercat (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 8, 2018)

Guten morgen fellow furs


----------



## Dongding (Mar 8, 2018)

Fuckin... 4AM. Neva sleep eva.

I go to work in an hour lol... 3:


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2018)

Half asleep typing here, zzzzzzz


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Uh oh, why'd you blame your project managers?


Only one of them D: By beeing a little... upsets about his ideas for my future :c



BahgDaddy said:


> *hops into the pool with you... it only comes up to my knees*


You are fine wulfy ^o^ I help you swimming ^o^ You are too small for it fluffy wulfy daddy :'D
*pulls your tail agian*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 8, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Guten morgen fellow furs


Guten Tag  Wie geht es dir? :'D Geht es dir gut? Sprichst du viel deutsch? :0 Ich spreche gerne deutsch, weil ich dass sprechen kann und so! Hast du Hunger? Magst du was zu essen haben? :0 Ich habe hier Semmelknödel :3 Magst du Schwimmflügel? Du musst Schwimmflügel mögen >o<


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 8, 2018)

Morning everyfur


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 8, 2018)

Morning!  (Early afternoon here).  I'm off out for a swim, so I guess I may be contributing to the quietness in here.  Back later...


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2018)

Good morning!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 8, 2018)

Awawwawawawawaw


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2018)

*boop*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 8, 2018)

WoOt stil feeling good. Welding like a maniac.
I'd upload a picture but the forums being a jerk.

Oh well. Life is good. I have a plan set up to go visit where I'm 87% sure where I want to move to!

hopefully things keep on going well. I plan on spending a weekend there in five weeks. Should more than enough to save up money for the airfare and then some (though I'll probably just throw it on a credit card I have zero balance on to be able to pay it off in 30 days with less bank account nailing.)

I have a small list and after crunching the numbers I should be able to save up a bunch of money in no time at all.(benefits of having no life and being paid weekly and barely eating anything.)


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> WoOt stil feeling good. Welding like a maniac.
> I'd upload a picture but the forums being a jerk.
> 
> Oh well. Life is good. I have a plan set up to go visit where I'm 87% sure where I want to move to!
> ...


So where are you going?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2018)

Im writing the ...crunching numbers... 50th paper this year


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 8, 2018)

Well, I'm visiting Sekke in San Antonio next weekend xD


----------



## Astus (Mar 8, 2018)

Bleh I don't want to get out of bed ;-; it's too cold and snowy outside *hides under the covers*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 8, 2018)

According to another groups tour guide, crows don't come this far up, so these are some big raven birbs.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> According to another groups tour guide, crows don't come this far up, so these are some big raven birbs.


Nevermore, bitch!!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2018)

Im on lunch


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 8, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So where are you going?


Austin Texas after ditching my car I had enough. I know somebody there whose willing to show me around so ill visit and see how it is. I've heard and seen enough where I'm 87% sure I'll love it there.

It ticks off a lot of the boxes already from an outside perspective. No snow, no salt, massive car scene, and seems to follow a lot of my interests. Also in a worse case scenario I just get to see and hang out with a friend in a new area.


----------



## Archilius (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey all, newcomer to really the fandom and everything in general. I have a question that doesn't quote deserve it's own topic so I figure it would be appropriate to ask here. I'm curious about how well the community accepts people who don't necessarily "identify" as furry. What I mean by this is that I personally love the fandom, the community and the art. I feel like it's all fantastic and I love the discussion/RP it brings along. The only thing I am unsure about is the fact that o identify as human more than anything, even in terms of the fandom. I feel as though Humans are very primal in themselves, it's just that we like to try (and often fail) to hide this primal side of us. I have encountered a little bit of hostility, especially when it comes to chatrooms/RP sessions, where I'm effectively kicked for not being a furry... what gives? Is this a regular insurance and should I expect it to happen often? Again, I have no problem with the fandom and would love to get into it, but I personally feel that, even as a Human, my instinctual side is still quite strong and it's what I feel comfortable identifying as.

Hoping to hear some answers, any is valid, even if it means it is unacceptable for me to be a part of the community! I would just appreciate some insight! Thanks!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 8, 2018)

Archilius said:


> Hey all, newcomer to really the fandom and everything in general. I have a question that doesn't quote deserve it's own topic so I figure it would be appropriate to ask here. I'm curious about how well the community accepts people who don't necessarily "identify" as furry. What I mean by this is that I personally love the fandom, the community and the art. I feel like it's all fantastic and I love the discussion/RP it brings along. The only thing I am unsure about is the fact that o identify as human more than anything, even in terms of the fandom. I feel as though Humans are very primal in themselves, it's just that we like to try (and often fail) to hide this primal side of us. I have encountered a little bit of hostility, especially when it comes to chatrooms/RP sessions, where I'm effectively kicked for not being a furry... what gives? Is this a regular insurance and should I expect it to happen often? Again, I have no problem with the fandom and would love to get into it, but I personally feel that, even as a Human, my instinctual side is still quite strong and it's what I feel comfortable identifying as.
> 
> Hoping to hear some answers, any is valid, even if it means it is unacceptable for me to be a part of the community! I would just appreciate some insight! Thanks!



I don't have a problem with it. If we're going to be inclusive, we have to accept the people who aren't really furry, as well! So welcome!


----------



## BlizzBoi (Mar 8, 2018)

I am so tired . . . I stayed up late, and now I'm in art class . . . . Two more classes to go


----------



## Archilius (Mar 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't have a problem with it. If we're going to be inclusive, we have to accept the people who aren't really furry, as well! So welcome!


Thank you! I heard that the community is very welcoming, but can also be quite safekeeping at times as well. I appreciate your response


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 8, 2018)

LARRRRYYYYYYYYY!!!! where the hell is larry?


----------



## Archilius (Mar 8, 2018)

BlizzBoi said:


> I am so tired . . . I stayed up late, and now I'm in art class . . . . Two more classes to go


Hang in there! When I was super tired during early morning shifts at the warehouse way back when I found caffeine pills to be a good booster. Don't have to drink a cup of joe and you get all the energy of three!


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 8, 2018)

Archilius said:


> Hey all, newcomer to really the fandom and everything in general. I have a question that doesn't quote deserve it's own topic so I figure it would be appropriate to ask here. I'm curious about how well the community accepts people who don't necessarily "identify" as furry. What I mean by this is that I personally love the fandom, the community and the art. I feel like it's all fantastic and I love the discussion/RP it brings along. The only thing I am unsure about is the fact that o identify as human more than anything, even in terms of the fandom. I feel as though Humans are very primal in themselves, it's just that we like to try (and often fail) to hide this primal side of us. I have encountered a little bit of hostility, especially when it comes to chatrooms/RP sessions, where I'm effectively kicked for not being a furry... what gives? Is this a regular insurance and should I expect it to happen often? Again, I have no problem with the fandom and would love to get into it, but I personally feel that, even as a Human, my instinctual side is still quite strong and it's what I feel comfortable identifying as.
> 
> Hoping to hear some answers, any is valid, even if it means it is unacceptable for me to be a part of the community! I would just appreciate some insight! Thanks!



I think you'll come to enjoy FA. I'm new myself and I've been on some other fandom related sites, I left most of them because the toxicity levels were just out of this world.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 8, 2018)

Ayayayyaayaya


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2018)

Smityjager manjenson!!!!! He was number 1


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 8, 2018)

nothings really going on except i think a bird hit my window


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 8, 2018)

Korgronogh said:


> I think you'll come to enjoy FA. I'm new myself and I've been on some other fandom related sites, I left most of them because the toxicity levels were just out of this world.



Occasionally we get some furry haters coming on here and dissing on furry stuff, but that's actually not terribly common.


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Occasionally we get some furry haters coming on here and dissing on furry stuff, but that's actually not terribly common.



Oh I can imagine that'd be entertaining to watch


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 8, 2018)

Some anti-furries can be as socially inept and embarrassing as furries.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 8, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


> Some anti-furries can be as socially inept and embarrassing as furries.



And they often end up spending as much time on furry sites as most furries!  I don't quite understand that one; if I dislike something I generally try not to surround myself with it...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 8, 2018)

@BahgDaddy 
I showed you how to swim Q_____Q

Anyway :0 I go in my nest now - I don't know when I will show up the next time, because I travel back tomorrow and things a realy stressfull at home >o< We move to a different flat D: So maybe on sunday or so :/ So fluffy, not so fluffy and non-fluffy furries sleep well, have nice days and fun :3


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> And they often end up spending as much time on furry sites as most furries!  I don't quite understand that one; if I dislike something I generally try not to surround myself with it...


I don’t get that logic either. Shit like that can only make people more angry and less motivated in life over dumb bullshit on the internet.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 8, 2018)

Good night..


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 8, 2018)

Night fam.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 8, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> @BahgDaddy
> I showed you how to swim Q_____Q
> 
> Anyway :0 I go in my nest now - I don't know when I will show up the next time, because I travel back tomorrow and things a realy stressfull at home >o< We move to a different flat D: So maybe on sunday or so :/ So fluffy, not so fluffy and non-fluffy furries sleep well, have nice days and fun :3



Ah, so you did. *paddles around*

I hope you don't stress out too much, by the way.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 8, 2018)

*hops in next to wolf and splashes about*


----------



## Astus (Mar 8, 2018)

*launches a tacical water balloon into the pool and causes noodle war three*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 8, 2018)

*munches on noodles*


----------



## Astus (Mar 8, 2018)

*hits @Massan Otter over the head with a foam pool noodle* thou who strikes first, wins! *hits them more* and with a sucessful blitzkrieg, the war is won!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 8, 2018)

>Be me
> Horny Bastard
> Go on u18chan for bear daddy porn
> found artdecade thread
> thinks artdecade is shit artist
> did not come here for this but click on thread anyway
> walls of text.jpeg
> very entertaining
> found @BahgDaddy joined in on the argument
> mfw there is no escaping Bahgdaddy
> mfw he's omnipresent
> mfw when he immortalized himself through the u18chan that made artdecade nerdrage


----------



## Astus (Mar 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 28644
> >Be me
> > Horny Bastard
> > Go on u18chan for bear daddy porn
> ...



I... I don't get it O.O


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *hits @Massan Otter over the head with a foam pool noodle* thou who strikes first, wins! *hits them more* and with a sucessful blitzkrieg, the war is won!



Ooft!  Brutal!  What is it with you foxes and your pool accessories?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I... I don't get it O.O


Quite complicated. But there was an old thread about artdecade where they provided tons of proof of him making cub and gore porn. The thread blew up so big that artdecade have to mass delete his drawing on his FA


----------



## Astus (Mar 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ooft!  Brutal!  What is it with you foxes and your pool accessories?



We are well known for our sneaky warfare... which for some reason includes pool accessories >.>



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Quite complicated. But there was an old thread about artdecade where they provided tons of proof of him making cub and gore porn. The thread blew up so big that artdecade have to mass delete his drawing on his FA



Ahhh I see :O


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 28644
> >Be me
> > Horny Bastard
> > Go on u18chan for bear daddy porn
> ...


He was even bothering me back in 1883.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 28644
> >Be me
> > Horny Bastard
> > Go on u18chan for bear daddy porn
> ...



LMAO. Though just to clarify I'm not on u18chan.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2018)

Somebody help im stuck in judge judy and fox 31 news hell


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm tired but I want to draw. But I'm tired


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 8, 2018)

I can’t draw very well in the first place.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> LMAO. Though just to clarify I'm not on u18chan.



ofc you dont


----------



## Loffi (Mar 8, 2018)

That feel when someone is making fun of furries and then they look you dead in the eye and ask you if you're a furry...and you say no to avoid conflict.


----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> They wanna move to whatever town the college is in



Ah, go to college in Manhattan, say at a design school. They'll most likely never be able to afford to live there, and with so many people, you can easily lose them in the crowd : P


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> ofc you dont
> 
> View attachment 28647



My syntax is much better. And the h is in a different spot.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2018)

Ahhhh my tablet gets here monday


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 8, 2018)

And I will learn how to draw something like that up above no matter how long it takes


----------



## LBCicedragon (Mar 8, 2018)

Wow~so cute!But I'm utterly ignorant of drawing.Even if I'm drawing functions.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Austin Texas after ditching my car I had enough. I know somebody there whose willing to show me around so ill visit and see how it is. I've heard and seen enough where I'm 87% sure I'll love it there.
> 
> It ticks off a lot of the boxes already from an outside perspective. No snow, no salt, massive car scene, and seems to follow a lot of my interests. Also in a worse case scenario I just get to see and hang out with a friend in a new area.



Austin is just amazing.  Miss heading there for the music on the weekends.  Plus your close enough to still head out and enjoy nature.  There are two nice state parks 30 mins or so from there, not to mention all the green space in the city.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 9, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Guten Tag  Wie geht es dir? :'D Geht es dir gut? Sprichst du viel deutsch? :0 Ich spreche gerne deutsch, weil ich dass sprechen kann und so! Hast du Hunger? Magst du was zu essen haben? :0 Ich habe hier Semmelknödel :3 Magst du Schwimmflügel? Du musst Schwimmflügel mögen >o<



Woah slow down a bit, I am not from Germany XDD


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 9, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 9, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 9, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> And I will learn how to draw something like that up above no matter how long it takes


I wish you all the luck and wishes. Just make sure to remain humble when you get to the top


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wish you all the luck and wishes. Just make sure to remain humble when you get to the top


I have no wish to be at the top just somewhere in the middle


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2018)

Ah, my sleep schedule has been off! I'd say good morning, but I actually woke up for the proverbial, 'midnight snack'. Good thing I don't work tomorrow, as I'm gonna head back to sleep here, in a bit.

But greetings, all!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 9, 2018)

Mine is not the best right now either.  After I took the dog out last night, I meant to sit down on the sofa for a few minutes and fell asleep until 5am.  Then I woke up uncomfortable and couldn't get to sleep again.


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Mine is not the best right now either.  After I took the dog out last night, I meant to sit down on the sofa for a few minutes and fell asleep until 5am.  Then I woke up uncomfortable and couldn't get to sleep again.



Ah, yep, today I was pretty zapped; up way, way, way too late! I swear, the older I get, the more I'm like some bratty kid who refuses to go to bed


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 9, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That feel when someone is making fun of furries and then they look you dead in the eye and ask you if you're a furry...and you say no to avoid conflict.


*hug*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Austin is just amazing.  Miss heading there for the music on the weekends.  Plus your close enough to still head out and enjoy nature.  There are two nice state parks 30 mins or so from there, not to mention all the green space in the city.


The more I hear the more my gut says this is the right idea.

I bought the first plane ticket April 13th! I'll be visiting my friend there so I can see what Austin is like!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2018)

Today had best be better than yesterday.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 9, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That feel when someone is making fun of furries and then they look you dead in the eye and ask you if you're a furry...and you say no to avoid conflict.


I'd establish direct eye contact and say "Yeah.I am."

Plus or minus the "is there gonna be a fuckin' problem?"


I don't tend to avoid conflictation. Erm I just stand my ground and it oftens ends up with getting respect.

People are weird.


----------



## Astus (Mar 9, 2018)

About to head out to Florida!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> About to head out to Florida!
> 
> View attachment 28672


I didn't know you were visiting. Lol


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> About to head out to Florida!
> 
> View attachment 28672


Nice


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 9, 2018)

I’m waiting for my coffe to finish brewing. Updates soon.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)

Coffee!!!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 9, 2018)

It is halfway finished. It’s starting to make the gurgling noises. More updates soon.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 9, 2018)

I have my coffee. I finished my coffee.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)

I wish i could go to a convention but they only come once a year and i dont get to go because of the lack of a ride


----------



## Dongding (Mar 9, 2018)

Start walking at the beginning of the year. If it only takes half a year to get there then you can even go back home after and then start walking back again for the next convention!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 9, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> I wish i could go to a convention but they only come once a year and i dont get to go because of the lack of a ride


Then try meets! ;33 <3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'd establish direct eye contact and say "Yeah.I am."
> 
> Plus or minus the "is there gonna be a fuckin' problem?"
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t do the aggression bit, but I would answer honestly, probably with a big grin on my face.  If they want confrontation let them be the ones who most definitely start it.

I mean, I realise I’m in a bloody strong position to shrug off people finding out so perhaps this doesn’t apply to everyone, but I honestly believe there’s no need for any of us to actually lie about being furries.  We’re not the ones criticising other people’s lives or hobbies.  If someone else wants to make a huge deal and have people think less of them as a consequence that’s their mistake to make.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Then try meets! ;33 <3


I would if they came to evergreen


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I wouldn’t do the aggression bit, but I would answer honestly, probably with a big grin on my face.  If they want confrontation let them be the ones who most definitely start it.
> 
> I mean, I realise I’m in a bloody strong position to shrug off people finding out so perhaps this doesn’t apply to everyone, but I honestly believe there’s no need for any of us to actually lie about being furries.  We’re not the ones criticising other people’s lives or hobbies.  If someone else wants to make a huge deal and have people think less of them as a consequence that’s their mistake to make.


I'm used to dealing with uncivilized hooligans, direct eye contact goes a long way with the snickering hyena types I grew up surrounded by.

Usually or not they mock it because they have no idea what it is. Usually once they find out I am something you get questions or they vanish from your life.

It's up to them. I usually go by how aggressive they are. 

Granted  I can disarm people with dark humor easily. You'd be surprised how far a "Yes please." Or "where I come from that costs extra." Goes a long ways.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 9, 2018)

I need help with something that the book for my html/css class is telling me to do:


The only part I dont know how to do is the a element within p element part. This is the best I can do:


I cant find anything in the book about it so please help. Thank you.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 9, 2018)

Somebody smart help this man right now. His professor is standing beside his desk with his arms crossed, a stern look on his face, and he's begun to tap his toes on the ground.

Not good.


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Somebody smart help this man right now. His professor is standing beside his desk with his arms crossed, a stern look on his face, and he's begun to tap his toes on the ground.
> 
> Not good.


Maybe it's about having rhythm , and the stern man is about to burst into song as the entire room goes into a stoner Bollywood song and dance marathon, although probably not.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 9, 2018)

All I know how to do is bash scripting and a bit of Perl and python.  Never written a website, so can’t help.  Sorry


----------



## Dongding (Mar 9, 2018)

CindyPig said:


> Maybe it's about having rhythm , and the stern man is about to burst into song as the entire room goes into a stoner Bollywood song and dance marathon, although probably not.


Probably not.


----------



## Astus (Mar 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I didn't know you were visiting. Lol



Yeah ;p I'll be around Boca to play some games


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 9, 2018)

Can somebody explain me... why the fuck british would declare war on Poland Lithuania in 18th century? And how the fuck Mughal Empire would get the Ireland?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 9, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Can somebody explain me... why the fuck british would declare war on Poland Lithuania in 18th century? And how the fuck Mughal Empire would get the Ireland?


Back in the 18th century we declared war on anyone and everyone.  We weren’t a particularly nice country back then.  All a bit shameful really.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Back in the 18th century we declared war on anyone and everyone.  We weren’t a particularly nice country back then.  All a bit shameful really.


Well... UK from 18 to 20 century did... many bad things...


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 9, 2018)

Victorian England , has anyone read any of the Flashman novels , very brutal , entertaining , comedic , and I've been told accurate historical fiction from 1840 until 1890. The Flashman character is a brute and a villain , but always gets away with it.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> The more I hear the more my gut says this is the right idea.
> 
> I bought the first plane ticket April 13th! I'll be visiting my friend there so I can see what Austin is like!



I use to live in New Braunfels, TX which is south of Austin.  All I will say is, the i35 corridor between San Antonio and Austin is the place in TX I would move back to.

Just wish I had more time next weekend to stop by and say hi to someone myself.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Back in the 18th century we declared war on anyone and everyone.  We weren’t a particularly nice country back then.  All a bit shameful really.



UK kind of ran the planet for a while.


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 9, 2018)

Damn I think I'm actually drunk. The hell did they put into that stuff


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 9, 2018)

Do you guys get sick of people asking if you’re a furry based on your prp being your sona?


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 9, 2018)

What's a prp?


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 9, 2018)

N


light tear drop said:


> ahhhhh its telephone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next my singing monster character


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> UK kind of ran the planet for a while.



If you're interested in how fucked those wars got us economically at one point, I recommend you look at the "South Sea Bubble". Interesting, kinda obscure, part of history.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 9, 2018)

Korgronogh said:


> What's a prp?


profile pic


----------



## Rystren (Mar 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah ;p I'll be around Boca to play some games


no idea where that is. lol.
only just moved here


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 9, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


> profile pic



Ooh, okay, explains a lot


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

may I just take a moment to say college sucks?
k thanks


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> may I just take a moment to say college sucks?
> k thanks



Very true!!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Very true!!


and I'm not even in college yet -_- I go to a private hs on a college campus and take college classes and I'm already dreading full-time college ughhh


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> and I'm not even in college yet -_- I go to a private hs on a college campus and take college classes and I'm already dreading full-time college ughhh



I know how you feel. However, once you get into it, it'll probably turn out not to be that bad, as you'll slowly get the hang of things and get used to it. What subjects are you thinking of doing?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I know how you feel. However, once you get into it, it'll probably turn out not to be that bad, as you'll slowly get the hang of things and get used to it. What subjects are you thinking of doing?


all i know is i want to major in Interior Design  i have no idea what to do with my life lol


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> all i know is i want to major in Interior Design  i have no idea what to do with my life lol



Don't worry, I'm in second year and I don't know either

Oh, interior design. Interesting!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Don't worry, I'm in second year and I don't know either
> 
> Oh, interior design. Interesting!


ehh, it's the family business  that, engineering, and resuscitation medicine but interior design seems easier lol


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Boop


boop ^-^


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

light tear drop said:


>


THANK YOU I NEEDED THIS IN MY LIFE


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 9, 2018)

Working on the tattoo design with my friend. They're really liking it so far!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Working on the tattoo design with my friend. They're really liking it so far!


Ooohh ive made one


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Ooohh ive made one


Nice! I can dig that. What'd you draw it with?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Nice! I can dig that. What'd you draw it with?


Photoshop the japanese sign if i recal is "spirit"


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hey now, you're one of them too, at least to us . You're just much less, umm, lets say boisterous than Okami is, so it's less noticeable when you're not around. From a lurker's point of view, that's not a bad thing lol


 I will always try to stay less boisterous than Okami. One of us has to keep a level head.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

Me and my beautiful bhutrflai sitting by the fire smoking and drinking! AWOOOO!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I will always try to stay less boisterous than Okami. One of us has to keep a level head.


I cant help it!!! I'm bouncy!!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and my beautiful bhutrflai sitting by the fire smoking and drinking! AWOOOO!View attachment 28698


Hey look who it is! Nice to see yall around 



bhutrflai said:


> I will always try to stay less boisterous than Okami. One of us has to keep a level head.


I can see that. I'm sure it's a lot of work keeping him in check lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello Furries!!! Cold and windy here! But the fire is nice!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Hey look who it is! Nice to see yall around
> 
> 
> I can see that. I'm sure it's a lot of work keeping him in check lol


I am a hand full!*dances around fire*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

Howl's everyone doing? Good I hope!


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Okami, been a while since I seen ya! Looks like you're having fun, there!

Me, just at home, went and got a pizza; tomorrow I go see a concert in DC, Ezra Furman, who I have liked for the longest time, so that'll be fun. Also, kinda crazy his last name has 'fur' in it : P


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hi Okami, been a while since I seen ya! Looks like you're having fun, there!
> 
> Me, just at home, went and got a pizza; tomorrow I go see a concert in DC, Ezra Furman, who I have liked for the longest time, so that'll be fun. Also, kinda crazy his last name has 'fur' in it : P


Lol on the fur!! It is funny how furry kinda permeates everything and everywhere! How you been?


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

As I came to find out, It is not pleasant to take a 2 by 4 to the head. I was helping my freind move some wood, then, POW! I got a face full of wood. It was no fun, falling on to cement with a piece of wood heading directly toward my face.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl's everyone doing? Good I hope!


Things are decent these days! How are you, bhutrflai, and the family? Are you still stuck working basically 24/7?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> As I came to find out, It is not pleasant to take a 2 by 4 to the head. I was helping my freind move some wood, then, POW! I got a face full of wood. It was no fun, falling on to cement with a piece of wood heading directly toward my face.


Ouch! You made it though, obviously! What doesn't kill us makes us stronger! Awooo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Things are decent these days! How are you, bhutrflai, and the family? Are you still stuck working basically 24/7?


Nope. Just been chilling, really. Family is great. Bhutrflai is right next to me at our firepit in the backyard. Its a bit chilly.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 9, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I turn 20 in two hours. At some point when I was 12 I said that 20 was a long time away, and it was a long time, yet here I am now...


Hate to break it to you, but it only gets faster. I am about to be twice your age & it is flying by at this point in life.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. Just been chilling, really. Family is great. Bhutrflai is right next to me at our firepit in the backyard. Its a bit chilly.


Nice! I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

My favorite place in the world is sitting by a fire with this beautiful woman! I wish we were in the mountains by our stream right now. But not yet. These rocks around my firepit came from a creek in the Cohutta Wilderness.


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ouch! You made it though, obviously! What doesn't kill us makes us stronger! Awooo!



Haha! Yeah! I just was bleeding for a bit. I learned my lesson about wood and hills though, next time I go to move stuff I have better knowledge.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My favorite place in the world is sitting by a fire with this beautiful woman! I wish we were in the mountains by our stream right now. But not yet. These rocks around my firepit came from a creek in the Cohutta Wilderness.


Oh man that's awesome! I love the Cohutta. Jacks River was an annual hike for my scout troops growing up and I've backpacked a couple of the other trails out there too. Last time I was there it was still beautiful, but I haven't seen it since before the fires in late 2016.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> Haha! Yeah! I just was bleeding for a bit. I learned my lesson about wood and hills though, next time I go to move stuff I have better knowledge.


You new here? I swear I have seen that name before.


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You new here? I swear I have seen that name before.



Yes, I am new. I joined on Monday. Although If you speak afrikaans, my username means humiliated.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Oh man that's awesome! I love the Cohutta. Jacks River was an annual hike for my scout troops growing up and I've backpacked a couple of the other trails out there too. Last time I was there it was still beautiful, but I haven't seen it since before the fires in late 2016.


Same! My ROTC instructor in high school told us about Jacks River. We went twice in high school. And I have been camoing there sevsral times. What a hike! Especially lugging a cooler full of steak and beer! And I always humped out my garbage! Always.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> Yes, I am new. I joined on Monday. Although If you speak afrikaans, my username means humiliated.


Nope. English only Im afraid.


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol on the fur!! It is funny how furry kinda permeates everything and everywhere! How you been?



Pretty good, bit sleepy, and maybe a bit lazy! End of winter feeling, I guess. 



verneder said:


> As I came to find out, It is not pleasant to take a 2 by 4 to the head. I was helping my freind move some wood, then, POW! I got a face full of wood. It was no fun, falling on to cement with a piece of wood heading directly toward my face.



Ouch! And also, welcome! That's a quaint username as well : )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Pretty good, bit sleepy, and maybe a bit lazy! End of winter feeling, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! And also, welcome! That's a quaint username as well : )


I can relate to sleepy and lazy. Fur sure!


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ouch! And also, welcome! That's a quaint username as well : )



Thank you! Your username is great as well, It is very memorable.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Same! My ROTC instructor in high school told us about Jacks River. We went twice in high school. And I have been camoing there sevsral times. What a hike! Especially lugging a cooler full of steak and beer! And I always humped out my garbage! Always.


GAH. You were one of _those_ people eh? LOL. At least you carried your trash out. The campsite at the falls has been closed for years because of overuse and litter 
We'd start at the beginning of Jacks River Trail and hike to the falls, then out on Beech Bottom. I forget the exact count, but 23 river crossings or however many makes it a great summer hike. You'd have to pack well to not end up with a soaked sleeping bag. And watch out for copperheads too!
Edit: Jacks River is on my to do list for this summer now


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> GAH. You were one of _those_ people eh? LOL. At least you carried your trash out. The campsite at the falls has been closed for years because of overuse and litter
> We'd start at the beginning of Jacks River Trail and hike to the falls, then out on Beech Bottom. I forget the exact count, but 23 river crossings or however many makes it a great summer hike. You'd have to pack well to not end up with a soaked sleeping bag. And watch out for copperheads too!
> Edit: Jacks River is on my to do list for this summer now



Yeah, can't stand litterbugs.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> GAH. You were one of _those_ people eh? LOL. At least you carried your trash out. The campsite at the falls has been closed for years because of overuse and litter
> We'd start at the beginning of Jacks River Trail and hike to the falls, then out on Beech Bottom. I forget the exact count, but 23 river crossings or however many makes it a great summer hike. You'd have to pack well to not end up with a soaked sleeping bag. And watch out for copperheads too!
> Edit: Jacks River is on my to do list for this summer now


I always prided myself on leaving my camp just as I found it. God knows how much trash I have picked up of other peoples!!


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

If you guys can't stand litter, then you should go to Rio. Rio is such a filthy city, the culture was great, the city itself was filthy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, can't stand litterbugs.


Yeah. Litterbugs suck and fuck it up for everyone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, can't stand litterbugs.


Hi Bags!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

Hola Massan! Up late? Taking the puppy out?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Bags!



Hi. How are you doing?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi. How are you doing?


Great. Sitting by the fire w ith bhutrflai chilling. Literally..cold..


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great. Sitting by the fire w ith bhutrflai chilling. Literally..cold..



Ahhh... you're not supposed to use electronics in the woods. Kills the nature vibes dude.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I need more bling!!! I like shiney baubles! I get distracted by shiney things.


Uh, ya think?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I guess if you were to shine a laser pointer around the room, I would chase it like a proper Wolf!


Oh shit. There goes the neighborhood.


backpawscratcher said:


> *scatters laser star field pattern across floor*
> 
> *adjusts setting*
> 
> *waves point around*


Please. No. 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoooooo!!!!*chases laser crazily around room knocking stuff about*


Fuck. Now look what you've done.


backpawscratcher said:


> *waves pointer around some more*


Really? You just had to do it again, huh?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. That was tiring!


You should work on your endurance.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awwwoooooo! *chases laserbeam around room not being able to stop* I can't stop chasing that!!!!


Sucker.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, can't stand litterbugs.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I always prided myself on leaving my camp just as I found it. God knows how much trash I have picked up of other peoples!!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Litterbugs suck and fuck it up for everyone.


Yup yup yup. Preach. We we super strict about Leave No Trace out there and everywhere else. As the saying goes, "Take only pictures. Leave only footprints."



BahgDaddy said:


> Ahhh... you're not supposed to use electronics in the woods. Kills the nature vibes dude.


+1 for that too because I'm a hippy. Those damn kids and their cell phones


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> Thank you! Your username is great as well, It is very memorable.



Thanks, as well! Oddly, it was the real first name of a furry friend, in Finland, and he let me steal it, finding it funny!

So, what's an aardwolf? Like an aardvark and a wolf? Curious animals, aardvarks.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yup yup yup. Preach. We we super strict about Leave No Trace out there and everywhere else. As the saying goes, "Take only pictures. Leave only footprints."
> 
> 
> +1 for that too because I'm a hippy. Those damn kids and their cell phones



Yay! We can be hippie together. I'm remodeling a camper to look like an old gypsy wagon inside.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ahhh... you're not supposed to use electronics in the woods. Kills the nature vibes dude.


We are in our backyard. My own firepit. I wish we were camping right now!


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks, as well! Oddly, it was the real first name of a furry friend, in Finland, and he let me steal it, finding it funny!
> 
> So, what's an aardwolf? Like an aardvark and a wolf? Curious animals, aardvarks.



An aardwolf is basically an aardvark, In fact they sleep in abandoned aardvark nests, but they looks more like a canine.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 9, 2018)

*waves* heya Okami and Bhutrflai.  Hoping to get off work in a bit.


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> An aardwolf is basically an aardvark, In fact they sleep in abandoned aardvark nests, but they looks more like a canine.



Oh, I love the idea already!!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yay! We can be hippie together. I'm remodeling a camper to look like an old gypsy wagon inside.


Deal! You've got me beat on hippiness with the camper though


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

I was gonna post a pic of our usual campsite but it wont download.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *waves* heya Okami and Bhutrflai.  Hoping to get off work in a bit.


Hi Mudman!*waves back*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Deal! You've got me beat on hippiness with the camper though


We're hippies too!!


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, I love the idea already!!



 
Thats an aardwolf.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> View attachment 28699
> Thats an aardwolf.


Well that looks cool.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi everyone! Sorry, had to catch up on everything (unlike Okami, I go back & read the old posts). And I won't quote everyone here, since there's so many. 

We LOVE to camp! Been going to our same spot for over 10 years. And, omg, the amount of trash we have picked up from the shitty people who don't have a clue as to how to truly primitive camp. Nasty!! But to have such a beautiful spot to 'get away from it all' is worth picking up a bag of trash, literally.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We're hippies too!!


Excellent. The more the merrier!


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well that looks cool.



Thank you! I decided on an aardwolf because I grew up in South Africa, where they live.

Wolves are very cool too! When I traveled to Yellowstone National park I saw at least 10.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> Thank you! I decided on an aardwolf because I grew up in South Africa, where they live.
> 
> Wolves are very cool too! When I traveled to Yellowstone National park I saw at least 10.


Pawsome!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ahhh... you're not supposed to use electronics in the woods. Kills the nature vibes dude.


We do take a boom box, with batteries of course. Gotta have our music. And we use it to drive away any potential neighbors who might try to set up at the 1 other site that's anywhere close to ours.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry, had to catch up on everything (unlike Okami, I go back & read the old posts). And I won't quote everyone here, since there's so many.
> 
> We LOVE to camp! Been going to our same spot for over 10 years. And, omg, the amount of trash we have picked up from the shitty people who don't have a clue as to how to truly primitive camp. Nasty!! But to have such a beautiful spot to 'get away from it all' is worth picking up a bag of trash, literally.
> 
> View attachment 28700


Good on yall for cleaning it up!
This is the first river crossing on Jacks River Trail from last time I was up there almost two years ago. If you look at the full res version on imgur, you can just barely see the green blaze on the tree across the river, top left of the picture


https://imgur.com/GTRBb2L


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> We do take a boom box, with batteries of course. Gotta have our music. And we use it to drive away any potential neighbors who might try to set up at the 1 other site that's anywhere close to ours.


We like our peace and quiet. We dont like neighbors.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Good on yall for cleaning it up!
> This is the first river crossing on Jacks River Trail from last time I was up there almost two years ago. If you look at the full res version on imgur, you can just barely see the green blaze on the tree across the river, top left of the picture
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/GTRBb2L


My boots have crossed that path. I actually crossed there last time without my boots on so they would stay dry. Bad idea. Stepped on a piece of glass and sliced my foot wide open. Fucking beer bottle!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 9, 2018)

This was my one & only trip to Jack's River. Too skinny of a trail for my tastes. But it was a gorgeous spot. 




I'm behind the camera, obviously.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> This was my one & only trip to Jack's River. Too skinny of a trail for my tastes. But it was a gorgeous spot.
> 
> View attachment 28701
> I'm behind the camera, obviously.


Me and my high school friend went up one time and got to se thousands of Monarch Butterflies on their journey! It was an amazing sight. Right on Jacks River! They were covering the beaches and river bank. Never seen so many butterflies at once! And at night there were hundreds of frogs mating on those same beaches!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Deal! You've got me beat on hippiness with the camper though



I live in one. It's not a bad existence. A roof is a roof.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry, had to catch up on everything (unlike Okami, I go back & read the old posts). And I won't quote everyone here, since there's so many.
> 
> We LOVE to camp! Been going to our same spot for over 10 years. And, omg, the amount of trash we have picked up from the shitty people who don't have a clue as to how to truly primitive camp. Nasty!! But to have such a beautiful spot to 'get away from it all' is worth picking up a bag of trash, literally.
> 
> View attachment 28700



Yeah, definitely agree in that. I appreciate the respect for nature.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> This was my one & only trip to Jack's River. Too skinny of a trail for my tastes. But it was a gorgeous spot.
> 
> View attachment 28701
> I'm behind the camera, obviously.


My babies!


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My babies!



Your children, eh?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> Your children, eh?


Yes. They are growing up so fast!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> Your children, eh?


Yep. Those are our offspring. They always talk crap about camping, but they really do have a good time once we're there.


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. They are growing up so fast!



They look great, they look like good people! I don't have any children and I doubt I will soon.


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Yep. Those are our offspring. They always talk crap about camping, but they really do have a good time once we're there.



Haha, I can relate, My best friend hates having to do anything, but he is always happier if he does it. I have to force him sometimes just to vaccum his own home.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My boots have crossed that path. I actually crossed there last time without my boots on so they would stay dry. Bad idea. Stepped on a piece of glass and sliced my foot wide open. Fucking beer bottle!



I was walking around town last summer, and for some reason, I had a one-time issue of one of the straps irritating my ankle.  I ended up continuing the walk barefoot, and I was quite fortunate in that I spotted broken glass from a soda bottle before I managed to step on it.  I believe one can get a US $700 citation from the authorities for  littering.  Too bad they rarely ever get caught.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 9, 2018)

verneder said:


> They look great, they look like good people! I don't have any children and I doubt I will soon.


Thanks! We've done our best to make sure that they're good people, now time to teach them how to survive in the real world. 
Don't rush it. You'll know if & when you're ready. And not everyone is, and that's okay too.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hate to break it to you, but it only gets faster. I am about to be twice your age & it is flying by at this point in life.


I've only really realized how much time there was, is, and isn't by the time I was 17. I always wished for the clock to hit 3:30 PM sooner so I could leave school without a care. Now focusing on the passing of time itself is a quantifiable loss of said time, even if it had to be spent working. I think the predictable, repetitive nature of my daily environment is what skews my perception of time. A lack of focus on monotonous responsibilities and an urge to express curiosity restricts time from rhyming with the mind, but it is nearly unavoidable in becoming a functional adult, as even age relevant entertainment is largely predicated on dealings with time. For this reason I can't help but fill in the gaps with the right variety of mediums for self-expression to drown out the ever-present melody; the seconds hand and every familiar sound.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)

Well damn things are getting deep around here and i have to be up by 4:30 am so good night


----------



## verneder (Mar 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Thanks! We've done our best to make sure that they're good people, now time to teach them how to survive in the real world.
> Don't rush it. You'll know if & when you're ready. And not everyone is, and that's okay too.


I am sure y'all have done a great job!
I Would never considered having children under my current circumstances, I think I will most likely have kids around 30-35.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> I am sure y'all have done a great job!
> I Would never considered having children under my current circumstances, I think I will most likely have kids around 30-35.


I don't think anyone is ever truly prepared for parenthood. We certainly didn't plan for either of ours, but we wouldn't change it for anything!!
And 30-35 is a good age for starting this chapter. It lets you have some 'adult-freedom' time before EVERYTHING changes.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I've only really realized how much time there was, is, and isn't by the time I was 17. I always wished for the clock to hit 3:30 PM sooner so I could leave school without a care. Now focusing on the passing of time itself is a quantifiable loss of said time, even if it had to be spent working. I think the predictable, repetitive nature of my daily environment is what skews my perception of time. A lack of focus on monotonous responsibilities and an urge to express curiosity restricts time from rhyming with the mind, but it is nearly unavoidable in becoming a functional adult, as even age relevant entertainment is largely predicated on dealings with time. For this reason I can't help but fill in the gaps with the right variety of mediums for self-expression to drown out the ever-present melody; the seconds hand and every familiar sound.


Yeah, my job has a tendency to be monotonous, but at least my scenery changes with each appointment. Time flies by when I'm actually working, but when I'm sitting waiting, it creeps by. But it does rule pretty much every aspect of life. And throwing 2 smaller humans schedules into your time crunch is even more of a balancing act. Which is why we love to pirate! It gives us an escape to a big fun new world!! (But it does take some creative calendaring on my part to pull it off.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

Well folks! Time to hit the hay! Goodnight everyfur!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well folks! Time to hit the hay! Goodnight everyfur!


Let's go!! 

Night, everybody!!


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 10, 2018)

After a brief sabbatical for mental health, I'm back, folks.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 10, 2018)

Solving my problem own of "where all the bat chicks at?"

Im drawing them.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> After a brief sabbatical for mental health, I'm back, folks.



Sorry about that. I'll tone it down this time.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sorry about that. I'll tone it down this time.



Oh, you know I like it! <3 <3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Oh, you know I like it! <3 <3



Okay then. *cranks it to 11*


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay then. *cranks it to 11*



(is this the point where i say harder, daddy?)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> (is this the point where i say harder, daddy?)



You know me better than I thought, hon!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hola Massan! Up late? Taking the puppy out?



I had a gig last night, and I can never get straight off to sleep afterwards - I have to wind down for a while.  And then got into a long chat where neither of us were looking at the time...


----------



## Mabus (Mar 10, 2018)

Woof


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I had a gig last night, and I can never get straight off to sleep afterwards - I have to wind down for a while.  And then got into a long chat where neither of us were looking at the time...



Heh, isn't it morning there now? XD


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Heh, isn't it morning there now? XD



Yeah, it's 8.40 and I want coffee.  I drifted off just after 4am, then the dog woke me up again some time after that.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 10, 2018)

Well, after coffee I now want tea...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 10, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


Hi mate  How are you?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi mate  How are you?


Good finally not stressed after all those tests


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good finally not stressed after all those tests


thats right! I am happy for that... we have first free weekend from last several month, so we enjoy it too


----------



## Dongding (Mar 10, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> This was my one & only trip to Jack's River. Too skinny of a trail for my tastes. But it was a gorgeous spot.
> 
> View attachment 28701
> I'm behind the camera, obviously.


I'm going to kidnap you guys and make you do cute things. I don't want to share how cool you guys are with anyone else.

Then _I'll_ be the one behind the camera. >:3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 10, 2018)

Warning risqué artwork in spoiler (SFW but suggestive)

Really pleased with how she's coming out! <3



Spoiler


----------



## Dongding (Mar 10, 2018)

OOOOH!!! gives me an idea for something I will do in the future. Thanks Darko!


DarkoKavinsky said:


> Really pleased with how she's coming out! <3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> OOOOH!!! gives me an idea for something I will do in the future. Thanks Darko!


You're... well..come??


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 10, 2018)

It feels like a weird day when you're an Englishman in an Icelandic coach surrounded by Russians,


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 10, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> It feels like a weird day when you're an Englishman in an Icelandic coach surrounded by Russians,


Да?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Warning risqué artwork in spoiler (SFW but suggestive)
> 
> Really pleased with how she's coming out! <3
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Im here at homedepot roaming waiting for walmart to open so i can go work at subway and its only 5:36 am uuuhhg im a tired fluff


----------



## Dongding (Mar 10, 2018)

Do they still call you guys _sandwich artists_?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry, had to catch up on everything (unlike Okami, I go back & read the old posts). And I won't quote everyone here, since there's so many.
> 
> We LOVE to camp! Been going to our same spot for over 10 years. And, omg, the amount of trash we have picked up from the shitty people who don't have a clue as to how to truly primitive camp. Nasty!! But to have such a beautiful spot to 'get away from it all' is worth picking up a bag of trash, literally.
> 
> View attachment 28700


camping is AMAZING ^-^ try backpacking _and _camping, it's worth itttt


----------



## Dongding (Mar 10, 2018)

Camping is super fun. I still enjoy the modern luxuries, though I prefer tent over a trailer/RV. It wouldn't even be camping without a tent.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Do they still call you guys _sandwich artists_?


Uhg yess but i make fun of it im not stuck up like half of them


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Im here at homedepot roaming waiting for walmart to open so i can go work at subway and its only 5:36 am uuuhhg im a tired fluff


there there im travelling to a business conference i still have like 2 hours to go ughhhh my boss cannot drive


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> there there im travelling to a business conference i still have like 2 hours to go ughhhh my boss cannot drive


Oof that sucks i dont even have to be to work till 1pm


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non fluffy furries :'D

I'm finally back in Germany ^o^
And ufff! I'm so tired D:


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Hello fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non fluffy furries :'D
> 
> I'm finally back in Germany ^o^
> And ufff! I'm so tired D:



Germany is cool. Where did you go?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> Germany is cool. Where did you go?


I was in Prague for two weeks :0 Because of my work :'D


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Im here at homedepot roaming waiting for walmart to open so i can go work at subway and its only 5:36 am uuuhhg im a tired fluff


Wal-Mart. Not open?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

breh i don't even have a walmart


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> breh i don't even have a walmart


Who needs Wal-Mart, i have Food Lions.  Much more appropriate for a furry such as myself


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I was in Prague for two weeks :0 Because of my work :'D



The Capital of the Czech Republic? It looks amazing, and cold.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Wal-Mart. Not open?


Now walart is open yaaaa fun (help me im dying)


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Now walart is open yaaaa fun (help me im dying)



Haha. Good luck.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

So how are we all today?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> The Capital of the Czech Republic? It looks amazing, and cold.


Yeah it was cold :'D And so crowded .___. But mostly I was in meetings D:


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> So how are we all today?


*indicernable noises*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> So how are we all today?


antsy and boredddd the conference is literally gonna be everyone droning on and on about state policies and stuff and its gonna be all day :/ although there's gonna be kabobs that makes me happy lol


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 10, 2018)

I was dragged to a country and western concert last night.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I was dragged to a country and western concert last night.


would now be a bad time to say i have tickets to fall out boy, dear evan hansen, hamilton, and AJR?


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> would now be a bad time to say i have tickets to fall out boy, dear evan hansen, hamilton, and AJR?



I'm more of a Breaking Benjamin/Starset/Disturbed Kinda guy.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

Here is a short summary of me for the rest of today. 




Yay for boredom


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I was dragged to a country and western concert last night.


My buddys and me were once wild and free now we aint doin so great used to go down n tear up the town now we're all in bed by 8 now we get together and talk about the weather and all we ever do is complain cause all my friends have hip replacments cause the slipped and fell in thier garage or basments now spend out time haveing wheel chair races cause all my friends have hip replacements *singing in country voice)


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> would now be a bad time to say i have tickets to fall out boy, dear evan hansen, hamilton, and AJR?


No cauese i enjoy fall out boy and dear even hansen


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I'm more of a Breaking Benjamin/Starset/Disturbed Kinda guy.


I enjoy all of them 2


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 10, 2018)

Ayayaya ayayayay


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ayayaya ayayayay


Boop


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Boop


O: I have been booped


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 10, 2018)

Open boop thread.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Open boop thread.


Nooo cause then its just a load of boops and thats no fun


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 10, 2018)

Okay.  I will just be a fox and continue to post on the forums.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Okay.  I will just be a fox and continue to post on the forums.


Sad face


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 10, 2018)

Have a happy face instead.


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


>



Did you draw this? Because it looks amazing


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey anyone got a song stuck in their head? Because it's been bugging me for 2 days


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Hey anyone got a song stuck in their head? Because it's been bugging me for 2 days



Stuck in our head?

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Did you draw this? Because it looks amazing


Noo i did not my current drawing is my sona and even then its not done all i have is the leather jacket and it looks damn good


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Hey anyone got a song stuck in their head? Because it's been bugging me for 2 days


Come and go with me the song


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 10, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Open boop thread.


 
*boops*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *boops*



*Hugs.*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 10, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Hugs.*



*hugs back and snuggles*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Boop



*returns boop*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

How adorable


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

My dog ran I away today, he ran right back home after he found out the world is tough.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> View attachment 28707
> 
> My dog ran I away today, he ran right back home after he found out the world is tough.


My cat does that. Usually when a car goes by, that marks the end of the adventure.


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> My cat does that. Usually when a car goes by, that marks the end of the adventure.



Haha, my cat refuses to even go out side. I can leave the door open, and he does not even move.


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> Haha, my cat refuses to even go out side. I can leave the door open, and he does not even move.



Same with our cat here; he's 17 now, and still energetic. He used to try to sneak out, but I think he has come to know the alleyways of Baltimore can be a rough place, and that all in all, it's easier to stay inside, where the canned food arrives in his bowl reliably.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

*floats* 
....
....
....
....
.......
*snootplants in boredom*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 10, 2018)

AYAYAYAYAYYAAAAA


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 10, 2018)

Very lazy day today; I drank a lot of tea, hung out with my wife looking at weird stuff on the internet and chatting, then cooked meatballs with spaghetti and a fresh tomato and basil sauce.  
I've got to try and get outside tomorrow though!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 10, 2018)

Spaghetti is one of god's lil' gifts.


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Very lazy day today; I drank a lot of tea, hung out with my wife looking at weird stuff on the internet and chatting, then cooked meatballs with spaghetti and a fresh tomato and basil sauce.
> I've got to try and get outside tomorrow though!



Sounds tasty!

Well, about an hour, and a few friends will stop by, and it's off to DC to see Ezra Furman and The Visions. I'm as excited as those teenage girls one sees in old footage from the 1960s, when The Beatles first came out...almost! Though I am not screaming, and tugging at my hair...yet!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 10, 2018)

Sounds like it'll be a fun one!  Going by the radio sessions I've heard, he's good live too.


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Sounds like it'll be a fun one!  Going by the radio sessions I've heard, he's good live too.



I'm excited! Also, though he seldom plays covers, he's been playing this amazing version of Kate Bush's _Hounds of Love_, that sent shivers. 

Also, I bought a pipe today, at the tobacco shop, a small, curved brier, and some Balkan tobacco; will need to carefully 'break it in', but seems a pleasant sort of thing, for the weekends. Plus, I love the rituals of cleaning them, learning how to keep them lit just so...has been ages, since I had one. And, they smell quite pleasant.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Very lazy day today; I drank a lot of tea, hung out with my wife looking at weird stuff on the internet and chatting, then cooked meatballs with spaghetti and a fresh tomato and basil sauce.
> I've got to try and get outside tomorrow though!


For some unknown reason I came over all tired and slept most of the afternoon.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sounds tasty!
> 
> Well, about an hour, and a few friends will stop by, and it's off to DC to see Ezra Furman and The Visions. I'm as excited as those teenage girls one sees in old footage from the 1960s, when The Beatles first came out...almost! Though I am not screaming, and tugging at my hair...yet!


Too right you should be excited


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 10, 2018)

Lazy day today. So im staying inside and shading bat titty as that's the type of class act I am.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Hey anyone got a song stuck in their head? Because it's been bugging me for 2 days


I'm not gay by JP


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I'm not gay by JP




Something you need to get off your chest mate?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Lazy day today. So im staying inside and shading bat titty as that's the type of class act I am.


Thst sounds likw an interesting... Activity


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Something you need to get off your chest mate?


i'm already out of the closet m8 let's go


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i'm already out of the closet m8 let's go


"FIGHT!"
_
Tekken battle music in the background_


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

Hooray for car issues.....


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Hooray for car issues.....


oh no!! What happened?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> oh no!! What happened?


A relay is failing causing the headlights to be intermittent.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Thst sounds likw an interesting... Activity





Spoiler








yeah it is.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> A relay is failing causing the headlights to be intermittent.


oof can you still drive it?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> oof can you still drive it?


It drives fine, but at 6 am when the sun isn't even up and my lowbeams decide to take a nap, it's dangerous


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> A relay is failing causing the headlights to be intermittent.


Damn, dude. That sucks.

What manufacturer is it? Model? How old is it?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

05 trailblazer


----------



## Tattorack (Mar 10, 2018)

Guys, are any of you familiar with Floraverse? I have some... questions regarding their community...


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2018)

Feeling intense nostalgia for some burnout revenge...


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

As I play picross


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

Boop boop


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> 05 trailblazer


that explains a lot 
i'm a bit of a car nerd but Trailblazers are NOTORIOUS for that kind of thing, it isn't hard to fix but it happens often
same with my Subaru Outback, the lights flickered then went out it's just a wiring thing and easy to fix but you'll need to fix it ASAP


----------



## Rystren (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> that explains a lot
> i'm a bit of a car nerd but Trailblazers are NOTORIOUS for that kind of thing, it isn't hard to fix but it happens often
> same with my Subaru Outback, the lights flickered then went out it's just a wiring thing and easy to fix but you'll need to fix it ASAP


Thankfully, it's only the HDM relay that's failing.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Whats the beat


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Whats the beat



Da beat to what? 

To my heart? Because that stopped at least, eh, 10 years ago.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN. Where's that *fans self* GIF? That's good!


Oakie-Dokie said:


> i'm a bit of a car nerd


_One of us!_
+1 easy fix. You should be able to get the part at any parts store, which is a nice thing about domestics.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> Da beat to what?
> 
> To my heart? Because that stopped at least, eh, 10 years ago.


Its a reference to mirriors egde


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Its a reference to mirriors egde



Oh, well ignore the part where I said My heart stopped 10 years ago...

I am not dead inside... nope, not I.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> DAMN. Where's that *fans self* GIF? That's good!
> 
> _One of us!_
> +1 easy fix. You should be able to get the part at any parts store, which is a nice thing about domestics.


boii i wish i had that


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> DAMN. Where's that *fans self* GIF? That's good!
> 
> _One of us!_
> +1 easy fix. You should be able to get the part at any parts store, which is a nice thing about domestics.


Yeah no I've owned the fact my taste in woman are inked and pierced and instead of trying to justify it or deny it in my art work.

So fuck it. 

Also it dawned on me bat wings are skin. *clicks tongue against front teeth* so that means they can be inked. Hell the bat girl I drew in order to have gauntlets her wings are pierced.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Whats the beat


Is this the same thing as "what's the sitch?"



Oakie-Dokie said:


> boii i wish i had that


I know right? I get nothing for my old shitbox Toyotas anywhere but online. Rockauto is my best fren


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Is this the same thing as "what's the sitch?"
> 
> 
> I know right? I get nothing for my old shitbox Toyotas anywhere but online. Rockauto is my best fren


tbh though i've had more problems with my 2015 cherokee trailhawk than this thing which is why i'm selling it lol it's friggin expensive


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> tbh though i've had more problems with my 2015 cherokee trailhawk than this thing which is why i'm selling it lol it's friggin expensive


I 100% believe it. Good old Chrysler quality shittiness. I've got an old shitbox Dodge too, so I know how that is lol



DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah no I've owned the fact my taste in woman are inked and pierced and instead of trying to justify it or deny it in my art work.
> 
> So fuck it.
> 
> Also it dawned on me bat wings are skin. *clicks tongue against front teeth* so that means they can be inked. Hell the bat girl I drew in order to have gauntlets her wings are pierced.


I saw that. I like those details you put in there. I am about ink and piercings too (though it's not a requirement for me), so I dig it. You're also making me acutely aware or my artistic ineptitude, but that's ok! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I 100% believe it. Good old Chrysler quality shittiness. I've got an old shitbox Dodge too, so I know how that is lol
> 
> 
> I saw that. I like those details you put in there. I am about ink and piercings too (though it's not a requirement for me), so I dig it. You're also making me acutely aware or my artistic ineptitude, but that's ok! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yeah dodge is a pretty shit. Recently. Unless you're buying a challenger don't bother.

The only reliable Mopar is the jeepetto Aka Renegade. But that's a fiat 500xl with jeep style.


No harm mate. I've just struggled to find artwork of my tastes. You know..

"Where all the bat chicks at?"

Also I've seldom seen alt pin up style or classic tattoo parlor edge. 

I can also draw cars as well so I need to get a bat girl hanging off of a duece coup with a blower. Something a bit ratty. 

My art style is very scratchy and raw. 

So I'm going to let the ideas spark and pump them out. Who knows maybe I'll find a niche that nobody knew existed. Maybe there'd be more bat furries.

A crazy top hat wearing bastard can dream.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Is this the same thing as "what's the sitch?"
> 
> 
> I know right? I get nothing for my old shitbox Toyotas anywhere but online. Rockauto is my best fren


Yea sure look i dont care


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

I oplogize im salty right now


----------



## Flowercat (Mar 10, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> I oplogize im salty right now


You OK?


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 10, 2018)

Stupid heart. Stop that incessant yearning at once. I command it!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyway im done b..i...t..ching now on to fun stuff like oh idk send me your ref sheet an ill draw it later


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

He is such a good dog,
Unless he eats my shoe, 
For the tenth time.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 10, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Stupid heart. Stop that incessant yearning at once. I command it!


Pass that yearning off to your butt then. After all, it is bigger.

@light tear drop 
Unfortunately I don't have a ref.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> View attachment 28718
> 
> He is such a good dog,
> Unless he eats my shoe,
> For the tenth time.



Your avatar is cute, where is it from?


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Your avatar is cute, where is it from?



Thank you! 

The avatar is from the episode "Too Many Termites" of the Children's show the lion guard.

I am most of the time not one to watch kids shows, But one of my friends sent me a link to the video, so I just saved this photo, and made it my avatar.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah dodge is a pretty shit. Recently. Unless you're buying a challenger don't bother.
> 
> The only reliable Mopar is the jeepetto Aka Renegade. But that's a fiat 500xl with jeep style.
> 
> ...


My Dodge is a 95 Ram so it doesn't completely apply. It has got age to blame at this point lol
But anyways, I like your ideas so far! And your style might be raw, but it definitely works. Plus, you can make what you want to suit your taste/style too, which is awesome.




light tear drop said:


> I oplogize im salty right now


No worries. That reference might be older than I wish it was anyways 
And I had typed up a response to that other post, but saw your edit so I'll leave it out lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

*walks in and howls* AWOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

Buenos noches Furries! How yall doin?


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *walks in and howls* AWOOOOOOOOO!



Yo. I am great.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The avatar is from the episode "Too Many Termites" of the Children's show the lion guard.
> 
> I am most of the time not one to watch kids shows, But one of my friends sent me a link to the video, so I just saved this photo, and made it my avatar.



I actually watch kid's movies from time to time, the Balto movies have become a recent favorite of mine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I actually watch kid's movies from time to time, the Balto movies have become a recent favorite of mine.


Kids movies are great!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello fellow Georgian!!


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I actually watch kid's movies from time to time, the Balto movies have become a recent favorite of mine.



I liked Balto when I was younger, to tell the truth I don't watch movies at all anymore,


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm going to kidnap you guys and make you do cute things. I don't want to share how cool you guys are with anyone else.
> 
> Then _I'll_ be the one behind the camera. >:3


Not entirely sure if this is creepy or not. 



Oakie-Dokie said:


> camping is AMAZING ^-^ try backpacking _and _camping, it's worth itttt


Not big on hiking myself. Okami manages to convince me to go on short ones while we're there,  but only if I get the reward of smoking some good at the top.  
And with where our site is, we get to park right there, so no humping any of our gear thru the woods. 


Dongding said:


> Camping is super fun. I still enjoy the modern luxuries, though I prefer tent over a trailer/RV. It wouldn't even be camping without a tent.


We have always said that we will be in a tent (on an air mattress ) until we just can't anymore. Then we'll talk about a camper. There are so many more places you can take a tent!!


Oakie-Dokie said:


> there there im travelling to a business conference i still have like 2 hours to go ughhhh my boss cannot drive


I hate having to let other people drive. Okami included. (But he feels the same, so ya know...)


Rystren said:


> Wal-Mart. Not open?


That's unAmerican, right?



Oakie-Dokie said:


> would now be a bad time to say i have tickets to fall out boy, dear evan hansen, hamilton, and AJR?


Our kids would be sooooo jelly!! Especially for Hamilton. 


light tear drop said:


> My buddys and me were once wild and free now we aint doin so great used to go down n tear up the town now we're all in bed by 8 now we get together and talk about the weather and all we ever do is complain cause all my friends have hip replacments cause the slipped and fell in thier garage or basments now spend out time haveing wheel chair races cause all my friends have hip replacements *singing in country voice)


Instant classic! And kinda sounds like something Okami & I will be singing before long.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> I liked Balto when I was younger, to tell the truth I don't watch movies at all anymore,


Why not?


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos noches Furries! How yall doin?





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello fellow Georgian!!


Okami! Sup G?
I'm actually about to split for the pad, but I'll stick around a few minutes more. It's past my bedtime LOL
BTW, I noticed over the past couple of weeks that there are, like, 5 of us who are active on FAF in this state. I think. There were a couple more folks I saw elsewhere on the forum. Still not many either way!


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why not?



I don't know, I never really liked movies or TV shows for some reason. I really like listening to Podcasts and Music, But I don't enjoy Television much.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Okami! Sup G?
> I'm actually about to split for the pad, but I'll stick around a few minutes more. It's past my bedtime LOL
> BTW, I noticed over the past couple of w


Yeah, there are a few of us around. I met a couple of Fursuiters at MomoCon. Saw a few others. But there are many more of us around I am sure of it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> I don't know, I never really liked movies or TV shows for some reason. I really like listening to Podcasts and Music, But I don't enjoy Television much.


Well television does kinda suck nowadays. Animal planet is cool. But not much else. But movies are great!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

Instant classic! And kinda sounds like something Okami & I will be singing before long. :)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Look it up on youtube its so funny


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well television does kinda suck nowadays. Animal planet is cool. But not much else. But movies are great!



All Movies are kind of boring to me, I did enjoy "coco" though.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, there are a few of us around. I met a couple of Fursuiters at MomoCon. Saw a few others. But there are many more of us around I am sure of it.


There definitely are, just not on here. I know Georgia Furs is a pretty decent sized group, but I'm not a part of it...yet. And I have no doubt that there are other groups out there besides that one. It probably wouldn't take much searching to find them.



verneder said:


> I don't know, I never really liked movies or TV shows for some reason. I really like listening to Podcasts and Music, But I don't enjoy Television much.


With you on that. I've got multiple stereo systems in different rooms of my house so I can keep music on everywhere...but I have no TV ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. I tell people this and they always ask, "What the hell is wrong with you?" LOL


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *walks in and howls* AWOOOOOOOOO!


Can't believe I'm liking an awoo.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> All Movies are kind of boring to me, I did enjoy "coco" though.


We like all kinds of movies. Prob have close to 500 in our collection.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

Bhutrflai is eating cake. Very very good cake.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> There definitely are, just not on here. I know Georgia Furs is a pretty decent sized group, but I'm not a part of it...yet. And I have no doubt that there are other groups out there besides that one. It probably wouldn't take much searching to find them.
> 
> 
> With you on that. I've got multiple stereo systems in different rooms of my house so I can keep music on everywhere...but I have no TV ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. I tell people this and they always ask, "What the hell is wrong with you?" LOL


You know, I hit up Georgia Furs for an invite and never got a reply.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Is this the same thing as "what's the sitch?"
> 
> 
> I know right? I get nothing for my old shitbox Toyotas anywhere but online. Rockauto is my best fren



My Corolla is utterly lacking in features, but it has been supremely reliable over the 10+ years I have owned it (aside from routine maintenance, I have only had to replace a valve cover gasket, a set of brake calipers, and the O-ring on the timing chain tensioner).  I will keep it until it either dies or starts costing more than it is worth to repair it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> My Corolla is utterly lacking in features, but it has been supremely reliable over the 10+ years I have owned it.  I will keep it until it either dies or starts costing more than it is worth to repair it.


My Trailblazer was great until I slammed into the back of a Ford Flex. I miss my SUV.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My Trailblazer was great until I slammed into the back of a Ford Flex. I miss my SUV.



My Corolla does leave much to be desired in terms of traction in the winter.  I do manage to get by, but I do miss having 4X4.  I am too bogged down with student loans to purchase a different vehicle, so I will stick with the Corolla for years to come.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know, I hit up Georgia Furs for an invite and never got a reply.


Wow. That's lame! I know they've got Discord and Telegram, neither of which I use, and their FB page only has three admins, so it might've just been missed. I'd try but I really don't want to deal with the ignorance I'd encounter when people saw that, so I just lurk where I can haha




Izzy4895 said:


> My Corolla is utterly lacking in features, but it has been supremely reliable over the 10+ years I have owned it (aside from routine maintenance, I have only had to replace a valve cover gasket, a set of brake calipers, and the O-ring on the timing chain tensioner).  I will keep it until it either dies or starts costing more than it is worth to repair it.


Nice! I've got a few _old_ Toyotas as a hobby that I am way too deep into. One I'm working on restoring and another is getting quite heavy into modded territory now. They're fun and I enjoy the wrenching, but damn it's expensive and time consuming. I'm planning on working on one of them all day tomorrow later today actually.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Wow. That's lame! I know they've got Discord and Telegram, neither of which I use, and their FB page only has three admins, so it might've just been missed. I'd try but I really don't want to deal with the ignorance I'd encounter when people saw that, so I just lurk where I can haha
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I've got a few _old_ Toyotas as a hobby that I am way too deep into. One I'm working on restoring and another is getting quite heavy into modded territory now. They're fun and I enjoy the wrenching, but damn it's expensive and time consuming. I'm planning on working on one of them all day tomorrow later today actually.


It is gonna be rainy I think. Bhutrflai's Trailblazer is in dire need of an oil change. Should've done it today when it was pretty out.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Nice! I've got a few _old_ Toyotas as a hobby that I am way too deep into. One I'm working on restoring and another is getting quite heavy into modded territory now. They're fun and I enjoy the wrenching, but damn it's expensive and time consuming. I'm planning on working on one of them all day tomorrow later today actually.


My brother was BIG into modded mini trucks & import cars. Even worked for NOPI at one point. Lots of time & money for a hobby. (But then there are people who spend thousands on season football tickets, so to each their own.) He did all his own tweeks too, our driveway was called The Modhouse. Loved his work & brought home several trophies from shows. (Damn I miss him.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bhutrflai's Trailblazer is in dire need of an oil change.


That should probably happen sooner rather than later. js.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

Spoiler









 X.x she came looking cute...and soft.

*bites finger*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice drawing!! Is that a bat chick?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Wow. That's lame! I know they've got Discord and Telegram, neither of which I use, and their FB page only has three admins, so it might've just been missed. I'd try but I really don't want to deal with the ignorance I'd encounter when people saw that, so I just lurk where I can haha
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I've got a few _old_ Toyotas as a hobby that I am way too deep into. One I'm working on restoring and another is getting quite heavy into modded territory now. They're fun and I enjoy the wrenching, but damn it's expensive and time consuming. I'm planning on working on one of them all day tomorrow later today actually.



The irritating part about apartment living is that I don't really have a place to work on my car (I am assuming the lease's prohibition on it stems from people in the past ruining it for everyone by spilling oil and antifreeze/coolant), even though I am mechanically inclined.  I managed to replace the valve cover gasket on my own with ease at a previous place, but the other two things were done my a mechanic (I also didn't have a second person to help me bleed the brake lines to replace the calipers).

Another vexatious aspect of apartment living is that a one bedroom apartment isn't really any cheaper than a house.  However, there is a reason for the increased demand for rentals: lifelong employment is a thing of the past, and furthermore, many working people don't have tens of thousands of dollars lying around for a house downpayment.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 11, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> The irritating part about apartment living is that I don't really have a place to work on my car (I am assuming the lease's prohibition on it stems from people in the past ruining it for everyone by spilling oil and antifreeze/coolant), even though I am mechanically inclined.  I managed to replace the valve cover gasket on my own with ease at a previous place, but the other two things were done my a mechanic (I also didn't have a second person to help me bleed the brake lines to replace the calipers).
> 
> Another vexatious aspect of apartment living is that a one bedroom apartment isn't really any cheaper than a house.  However, there is a reason for the increased demand for rentals: lifelong employment is a thing of the past, and furthermore, many working people don't have tens of thousands of dollars lying around for a house downpayment.


There are ways to get around that down payment. But I understand about the lufelong employment thing. I am 42 and have had four careers.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice drawing!! Is that a bat chick?


Yupe. 

Kinda had a blazing saddle moment awhile back.





"where all the bat women at?"


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh my god we are going to reach 2000 pages in open chat.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It is gonna be rainy I think. Bhutrflai's Trailblazer is in dire need of an oil change. Should've done it today when it was pretty out.


Yup. Rain comin in just a little bit here. The Toyota in question for me is my favorite "child" (or girlfriend as my parents like to taunt me with ), so it's in my garage where it's nice and dry and in pieces 



bhutrflai said:


> My brother was BIG into modded mini trucks & import cars. Even worked for NOPI at one point. Lots of time & money for a hobby. (But then there are people who spend thousands on season football tickets, so to each their own.) He did all his own tweeks too, our driveway was called The Modhouse. Loved his work & brought home several trophies from shows. (Damn I miss him.)


THAT'S AWESOME.  The Modhouse is a great name!
I know the NOPI era well, though that was admittedly before I really got into it. That car show scene evolved into the stance scene, which is cool, but I'm more into the vintage Japanese niche though can dig basically everything. Except brodozers. Those are stupid.



Izzy4895 said:


> The irritating part about apartment living is that I don't really have a place to work on my car (I am assuming the lease's prohibition on it stems from people in the past ruining it for everyone by spilling oil and antifreeze/coolant), even though I am mechanically inclined.  I managed to replace the valve cover gasket on my own with ease at a previous place, but the other two things were done my a mechanic (I also didn't have a second person to help me bleed the brake lines to replace the calipers).
> 
> Another vexatious aspect of apartment living is that a one bedroom apartment isn't really any cheaper than a house.  However, there is a reason for the increased demand for rentals: lifelong employment is a thing of the past, and furthermore, many working people don't have tens of thousands of dollars lying around for a house downpayment.


You're probably right. I have stained the crap out of my driveway since I bought my house, and it's only getting worse as my truck has a nice trans leak and one of my Toyotas has nice leaks of everything...anywho, I lived in an old, small one-bedroom complex when I was in college and managed to get away with working on my cars (I only had two at the time......) in the parking lot. I'm not sure why, but thankfully the realty company didn't care, even when one was on jack stands for a week. It worked out for me. Also you _can_ bleed brakes by yourself....I've had to do it more than once because no one ever wants to help 
EDIT: Just realized it got way too freakin late on me. I'm out. Later yall.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yup. Rain comin in just a little bit here. The Toyota in question for me is my favorite "child" (or girlfriend as my parents like to taunt me with ), so it's in my garage where it's nice and dry and in pieces
> 
> You're probably right. I have stained the crap out of my driveway since I bought my house, and it's only getting worse as my truck has a nice trans leak and one of my Toyotas has nice leaks of everything...anywho, I lived in an old, small one-bedroom complex when I was in college and managed to get away with working on my cars (I only had two at the time......) in the parking lot. I'm not sure why, but thankfully the realty company didn't care, even when one was on jack stands for a week. It worked out for me. Also you _can_ bleed brakes by yourself....I've had to do it more than once because no one ever wants to help



Interesting.  I wasn't aware that one could bleed the brakes alone.  Admittedly, I have done minor routine maintenance tasks in my garage like replacing batteries, spark plugs, cleaning/replacing my K&N air filter, cleaning the MAF sensor, etc.  However, I am not going to risk giving management a reason to go after me for things like oil changes and more labor intensive repairs.  



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There are ways to get around that down payment. But I understand about the lufelong employment thing. I am 42 and have had four careers.



I have changed jobs a few times as well over the course of my life.  Unfortunately, I found out the hard way that the job market for skilled trades nowadays is oversaturated (you will get paid peanuts unless you have at least five to seven years of experience, and that is assuming you will get hired), so I wound up quitting the trades to take a dull "handyman" job (sadly, this job pays more than my skilled one did!).  At least it pays the bills, though (I manage to get by, but I live alone, so naturally my living expenses are effectively higher than those living with roommates, a lover, or a spouse).


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm going to kidnap you guys and make you do cute things. I don't want to share how cool you guys are with anyone else.
> 
> Then _I'll_ be the one behind the camera. >:3



Cute things? I'll do LOTS o cute things my dude.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 11, 2018)

Welp! Time for bed. Goodnight Furries!*waves bye*


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 11, 2018)

Guess we'll see y'all tmrw then!! Laters!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 11, 2018)

Goodnight, you two.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Goodnight, you two.



Good morning, good night.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 11, 2018)

GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non fluffy furries :3
My head is hurting >o< 



BahgDaddy said:


> Good morning, good night.


FLUFFY WULFY DADDY >o< Where have you been? D:
*grabs his fur*
>o<


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 11, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Astus (Mar 11, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*



*flops on*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 11, 2018)

*charges in across the room*

OOOOOOOOK!!

*rolls around in a ball while laughing*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

*drops down from the ceiling.*


----------



## Dongding (Mar 11, 2018)

Ow. 3':
Be more careful next time please.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

oh jeez what did i walk in to


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *drops down from the ceiling.*


Ohhhh óò
Do you... do you... need a patch? ó_ò
*opens toy first aid kit*


----------



## Astus (Mar 11, 2018)

*noms all the toy bandages* O.O


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 11, 2018)

*stretches out in bathtub, ignoring the commotion in the next room*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

*eats not human bread*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhhh óò
> Do you... do you... need a patch? ó_ò
> *opens toy first aid kit*


I'm a bat. This normal stop freaking everybody. 

*sips cup of tea and looks around*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm a bat. This normal stop freaking everybody.
> 
> *sips cup of tea and looks around*


bats are legit >w<


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 11, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *noms all the toy bandages* O.O


Hey D:
This is not good for you >O<
*draws the toy first aid kit to itself*
>o< MINE >o<


----------



## Rystren (Mar 11, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *flops on*


*is flopped on*


----------



## Simo (Mar 11, 2018)

omfg, afetrglow, Ezra Furman...........my god. 10/10, was like iggy pop meant violent femmes and horns............mmmmmmmmmmmmm







this song live

cried


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 11, 2018)

Yay, glad you had a good time!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 11, 2018)

Shiiiiiit, tommorow is monday ;w;


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> omfg, afetrglow, Ezra Furman...........my god. 10/10, was like iggy pop meant violent femmes and horns............mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello furbodies. How’s the mornin’ going for everyone?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Hello furbodies. How’s the mornin’ going for everyone?


Work work work...and hating daylight savings time


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh...and pissing people off.  The one thing I'm always good it lol


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Work work work...and hating daylight savings time


I feel yah there.  I forgot about it so going to bed later than normal was an especially bad choice last night .


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

I went to bed late woke up early feel happy as hell. Cleaned myself up ate some breakfast.

Making plans for life. I need to fucking live it damnit!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 11, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


> Do you guys get sick of people asking if you’re a furry based on your prp being your sona?


YES and when I say yes they go on this rant about me being a “furry dogfucking faggot.” Like dude. Where the hell do you normies hear this stuff?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I went to bed late woke up early feel happy as hell. Cleaned myself up ate some breakfast.
> 
> Making plans for life. I need to fucking live it damnit!



My boss told me a few months ago, If you get the chance to dance then dance.  Finally doing the same thing myself.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 11, 2018)

We should all have typing quirks!! Like me, I’ll replace all “E”s with 3. 
It would b3 lik3 this.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 11, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> We should all have typing quirks!! Like me, I’ll replace all “E”s with 3.
> It would b3 lik3 this.


No please ... just no.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 11, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> No please ... just no.


Why? Can I not inf3ct th3s3 forums with Hom3stuck r3f3r3nc3s? >:3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

Finished my bat chick. Say hello to Meteli.


Spoiler










really diggin' how this came out!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Finished my bat chick. Say hello to Meteli.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hello, Meteli :3


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Finished my bat chick. Say hello to Meteli.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Priviet, Meteli


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> My boss told me a few months ago, If you get the chance to dance then dance.  Finally doing the same thing myself.


Yeah biggest issue is my folks do not allow me to be the true me.

That's a bit of an issue and after all I've been through in the last past year I need to be me.

That's why I'm looking at Texas. Hell my artwork and the fact I like hotrods and old school motorcycles should give you idea who the real me is. When I go visit there I'll see if I can get my icon inked onto my shoulder. Since I meant for it to be a tattoo.

And this isn't just a fad either this has been stuff I've felt for years that other people have just held me down with. All  of my friends are encouraging me to leave. "Be free of the curse!" I'm convinced I can get a job down there job market looks nice and housing is affordable. Might take a few months of back and forth but that gives me time to trim the fat and make a game plan.

My goals in life are this now 

1. Visit Texas <--
2. Get to Texas
3. Be able to live.
4. ???
5. Get my motorcycle license and get a gods be damned old school coffin tank chopper. Triumph, Honda, Harley, BSA don't matter to me. Just get that dream done.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Am I the only one who thinks 'routine runway maintinence' is a suspiciously odd reason to abort a landing at a big London airport?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks 'routine runway maintinence' is a suspiciously odd reason to abort a landing at a big London airport?


Yeah that smells of BS.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Finished my bat chick. Say hello to Meteli.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hello Meteli


----------



## Simo (Mar 11, 2018)

omg, never met an artist this who has effected me like this

He played this tonight...........

Hounds of Love, oooooooooh!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

Starting a new drawing cant share as this is blatantly NSFW. But its hilarious.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

boopity boop


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 11, 2018)

fox boop


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## light tear drop (Mar 11, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


>


Mkay


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Mkay


i'm bi there's a difference


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 11, 2018)

Sure there is... not... the same... I don't know where I'm going so I'll stop.


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 11, 2018)

Well I'm here now to ruin the party ( slowly walks in) (looks at the bar) I am lonely.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING fluffy furries, not so fluffy furries and non fluffy furries :3
> My head is hurting >o<
> 
> 
> ...



I've been here! Where've you been? *cuddles his kid*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

Found my dream bike. Gods damn.
michaelsmotorcycles.com: 1967 Triumph Chopper

Every box ticked


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm just going to back away slowly... *flies away as fast as a dragon can*


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 11, 2018)

damn it feels good to be a gangster


This is the song after 3 years I finally found it!!!!!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

all i know is fall out boy is on


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## light tear drop (Mar 11, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2571827619506948


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2571827619506948



That's cute


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 11, 2018)

Interesting:


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow it feels like its been forever since I posted in here XD


----------



## verneder (Mar 11, 2018)

I planted some vegetables in the garden I built, Hopefully they don't die like flowers always do on me.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 11, 2018)

Ayayayayay


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> I planted some vegetables in the garden I built, Hopefully they don't die like flowers always do on me.


They will die



Spoiler



Once you cook them


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 11, 2018)

Yep, that's a thing that will happen.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ayayayayay


 Hai


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've been here! Where've you been? *cuddles his kid*


I showed you how to swim o,o
Then... uhm... I don't know >o<
*cuddles his wulfy daddy* :'D


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I showed you how to swim o,o
> Then... uhm... I don't know >o<
> *cuddles his wulfy daddy* :'D



Then you wondered off to deal with your project managers. At such a young age! You must actually be my kid.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Then you wondered off to deal with your project managers. At such a young age! You must actually be my kid.


But everything was fine :'D
Are you really my daddy? °O°


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Wow it feels like its been forever since I posted in here XD


*waves*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 11, 2018)

Gayonaise...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> But everything was fine :'D
> Are you really my daddy? °O°



*gasps* Is there any question? Tis always been known...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *gasps* Is there any question? Tis always been known...


COOOL ^o^ You are a fluffy wulfy daddy :3
*cuddles*
And how is my fluffly mommy? :0


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Gayonaise...


Lmao


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 11, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Hello, Meteli :3


It happens to me almost every fucking time when I log into Discord. They’re usually more curious and ask me a bunch of questions about the fandom, but holy shit I’m so tired of explaining my degeneracy.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 11, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *waves*


*Waves back*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> COOOL ^o^ You are a fluffy wulfy daddy :3
> *cuddles*
> And how is my fluffly mommy? :0



She ran away from home, Jabber. _;-;_



Joshua Kaleb said:


> It happens to me almost every fucking time when I log into Discord. They’re usually more curious and ask me a bunch of questions about the fandom, but holy shit I’m so tired of explaining my degeneracy.



Huh? Just confused about the post you're quoting.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> She ran away from home, Jabber. _;-;_
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Just confused about the post you're quoting.


Whoops, sorry. I meant to reply that to someone else.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> She ran away from home, Jabber. _;-;_


Why? Q___Q Did... Did... she... not... like... me? Q_Q
*is totaly sad*
*starts crying*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Why? Q___Q Did... Did... she... not... like... me? Q_Q
> *is totaly sad*
> *starts crying*



Oh no, there there.  *cuddles Jabber* You can blame me. She liked you. But not me! *also starts crying, which totally doesn't help*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh no, there there.  *cuddles Jabber* You can blame me. She liked you. But not me! *also starts crying, which totally doesn't help*


*hugs Jabber and bahgdaddy*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh no, there there.  *cuddles Jabber* You can blame me. She liked you. But not me! *also starts crying, which totally doesn't help*


BUT YOU'RE A GOOD FLUFFY WULLFY DADDY Q____Q
*continues crying*
*cries also into @Black Burn's fur*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 11, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> BUT YOU'RE A GOOD FLUFFY WULLFY DADDY Q____Q
> *continues crying*
> *cries also into @Black Burn's fur*


*pets Jabber*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 11, 2018)

@Joshua Kaleb I always read your surname as "Kebab"


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 11, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


> It happens to me almost every fucking time when I log into Discord. They’re usually more curious and ask me a bunch of questions about the fandom, but holy shit I’m so tired of explaining my degeneracy.


I think you quoted the wrong post..? XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2018)

This thread's already broken 4ok posts. Damn nice! :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This thread's already broken 4ok posts. Damn nice! :3


Time to celebrate by posting nudes!
But not me because I don't exist, I have transcended beyond the material plane


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Time to celebrate by posting nudes!
> But not me because I don't exist, I have transcended beyond the material plane


Good. No nudes for you then. I had intended to send over Discord tho.. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Good. No nudes for you then. I had intended to send over Discord tho.. :V


No no no send me send me you god damn sexy bear


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 11, 2018)

Wtf


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 11, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I think you quoted the wrong post..? XD


Yeah, I know lol


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 11, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> @Joshua Kaleb I always read your surname as "Kebab"


I wish there was a way to change my name. That’s now my real surname irl.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No no no send me send me you god damn sexy bear


Too late. :V



KiaraTC said:


> Wtf


Sorry, love.

We're fooling about.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Wtf


Agreed


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sorry, love.
> 
> We're fooling about.


Oh my


Mudman2001 said:


> Agreed


Oh


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 11, 2018)

What the hell kind of heresy is going on in here?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> What the hell kind of heresy is going on in here?


The fun kind.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh my
> i feel like now would be a good like to run Dear o_0


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The fun kind.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 11, 2018)

Im home


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> BUT YOU'RE A GOOD FLUFFY WULLFY DADDY Q____Q
> *continues crying*
> *cries also into @Black Burn's fur*



It'll all be okay! *rapidly smooths Jabbers fur out and gives him a tissue*


----------



## verneder (Mar 11, 2018)

Daniella always comes off as creepy.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

wtf


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> View attachment 28755Daniella always comes off as creepy.



Oh, must be me in an alternate universe.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 11, 2018)

What's the cure for heartache? 

Is it Rum? 

I'm going to try rum.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 11, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> What's the cure for heartache?
> 
> Is it Rum?
> 
> I'm going to try rum.


----------



## Loffi (Mar 11, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> What's the cure for heartache?
> 
> Is it Rum?
> 
> I'm going to try rum.




I'm pretty sure anything with a high alcohol content is a cure for heartache.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Also grog. Grog is excellent pirate fare.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

all i know is i totally haven't broken the law with that so i can only say crackers are good


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey all.  It's late here so just a flying visit.  Been chilling out with my OH most of this weekend, so not been posting much on here or Discord.  Hope you're all good.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

i'm tiredd lol but i wanted to stay on. How was it?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

Holy shit I'm not doing well right now hope this passes.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 11, 2018)

I can't even discord, not working on Wi U and all that.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 12, 2018)

Bored


----------



## LBCicedragon (Mar 12, 2018)

I just wonder why real fursuits are always different from their electronic editions.I find the Zabivaka I bought isn't as lively as it turned out to be in the yiff.*Disappointed*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

LBCicedragon said:


> I just wonder why real fursuits are always different from their electronic editions.I find the Zabivaka I bought isn't as lively as it turned out to be in the yiff.*Disappointed*


----------



## LBCicedragon (Mar 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


I might have watched a false one.It's cute anyway.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 12, 2018)

Found this gem today.

I've wanted to draw something similar for awhile.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 12, 2018)

That looks nice...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 12, 2018)

Booked my return ticket from Austin. It's on the 17th. So I'm gonna be spending from the 13th to the 17th there. Should be more than a enough time to see if it's for me.

I know it is but actually getting boots on the ground and figuring out costs will be good. Pick up the local papers see what's physically there versus what the internet says. Yeah know do some snoop work!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 12, 2018)

Aw man I wish I had gotten into Breaking Bad sooner, the whole series is epic but that fly episode is priceless; the feels.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Aw man I wish I had gotten into Breaking Bad sooner, the whole series is epic but that fly episode is priceless; the feels.



Oh god, I haven't even watched an episode, though what I've seen of it is great. I really got to


DarkoKavinsky said:


> Booked my return ticket from Austin. It's on the 17th. So I'm gonna be spending from the 13th to the 17th there. Should be more than a enough time to see if it's for me.
> 
> I know it is but actually getting boots on the ground and figuring out costs will be good. Pick up the local papers see what's physically there versus what the internet says. Yeah know do some snoop work!



I do that at every music store


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 12, 2018)

good morning from NC!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## stimpy (Mar 12, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> good morning from NC!





Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


gooo d morining


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Good afternoon from Warmia and Masuria


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It'll all be okay! *rapidly smooths Jabbers fur out and gives him a tissue*


*sneezes into the tissue*
Uhm óò
*feels a little better know*
Can... can...
*sniff*
@Black Burn be our... our new mommy? óò


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *sneezes into the tissue*
> Uhm óò
> *feels a little better know*
> Can... can...
> ...


Emmm... But I'm a male and mom should be a responsible person


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Emmm... But I'm a male and mom should be a responsible person



Aww, go on, embrace your maternal side!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Why @Jaberwocky actually thinks that I can be your new mom?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 12, 2018)

it here!!!!


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome! I just have an Intuos but whatever.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 12, 2018)

Who here plays, or at least knows the game Forge Of Empires?


----------



## Loffi (Mar 12, 2018)

surprise snow today. Looks like I'm stuck inside.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 12, 2018)

*snootplants*



Furrygameremopunk said:


> Who here plays, or at least knows the game Forge Of Empires?


Considering the number of ads for it I've seen on tv..


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 12, 2018)

My usual Monday band rehearsal is off, so I'm going to head into town in a couple of hours to join in my friend's pub jam session with my double bass.  Alas, I'll have to use the car, so no beer for me.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Ehh ok if @Jaberwocky wants me to be his mom... I can try *hugs and pets him*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ehh ok if @Jaberwocky wants me to be his mom... I can try *hugs and pets him*


Ohhh ^o^ You are a great mommy :3 Seee fluffy wulfy daddy? :'D @Black Burn loves you too ^o^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhh ^o^ You are a great mommy :3 Seee fluffy wulfy daddy? :'D @Black Burn loves you too ^o^



Well this is interesting... *hugs both*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well this is interesting... *hugs both*


Yeeeahh..


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeeeahh..



Not quite sure how I feel about this. Gonna pull another Roy Moore...


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not quite sure how I feel about this. Gonna pull another Roy Moore...


But the kid is happy, it's the most important thing


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah I'm happy :'D
*pulls on @Black Burn's and @BahgDaddy's tail at the same time*
^o^
*jumps*
What is... what is... a roy mooore? °o°


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Yeah I'm happy :'D
> *pulls on @Black Burn's and @BahgDaddy's tail at the same time*
> ^o^
> *jumps*
> What is... what is... a roy mooore? °o°



Nothing, you're too young, there! Here, lets go swimming again!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Nothing, you're too young, there! Here, lets go swimming again!


But I want to count to roy mooooooooooooooooore >o<
*mumble*
YEAH SWIMMING :'D


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> But I want to count to roy mooooooooooooooooore >o<
> *mumble*
> YEAH SWIMMING :'D



Roy Moore is NOT a good role model for my young Schwimmflugel!

*clambers into pool as well*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Tells a white lie.*

Roy Moore wants to shut down swimming pools and ban flotation devices.  You don't want to associate with him.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Roy Moore is NOT a good role model for my young Schwimmflugel!


What is... is a role model? :0
*looks into the pool*
I need Schwimmflügel ^o^


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 12, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Roy Moore wants to shut down swimming pools and ban flotation devices. You don't want to associate with him.


°A°
Boah! HE IS EVIL >o< Why is he so evil? D:


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> °A°
> Boah! HE IS EVIL >o< Why is he so evil? D:


Beacuse some people my dear are having benefits and fun from making evil things to other people...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Beacuse some people my dear are having benefits and fun from making evil things to other people...


Then... then... we have to call the police >o< Because... because evil people must be in prison >o< You know?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Then... then... we have to call the police >o< Because... because evil people must be in prison >o< You know?


Yes I know, but this doesn't exactly work like that, there are some things that can hurt other people and evil people aren't punished for them... but you don't have to worry now, you will understand when you will grow older my dear ^w^ *pets Jabber*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yes I know, but this doesn't exactly work like that, there are some things that can hurt other people and evil people aren't punished for them... but you don't have to worry now, you will understand when you will grow older my dear ^w^ *pets Jabber*


Uhhhh D:
But...
*gets petted* Uhh ^o^
You are a great momms :'D You have to swimm with me and big fluffy wulfy daddy  You... mh... you are black red fluffy mummy :'D


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Uhhhh D:
> But...
> *gets petted* Uhh ^o^
> You are a great momms :'D You have to swimm with me and big fluffy wulfy daddy  You... mh... you are black red fluffy mummy :'D


I don't like swimming, mostly I drown, but I will watch how you swim with daddy ok?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 12, 2018)

*slams door.*bloody hell! *throws top hat into rafters and hangs from the ceiling* well turns out me not feeling well was actually due to food poisoning. The catering company my work place brought in on Friday got everybody sick.

So not only was the BBQ shitty it was apparently Toxic! 

*pops open tequila*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *slams door.*bloody hell! *throws top hat into rafters and hangs from the ceiling* well turns out me not feeling well was actually due to food poisoning. The catering company my work place brought in on Friday got everybody sick.
> 
> So not only was the BBQ shitty it was apparently Toxic!
> 
> *pops open tequila*


Bleurgh.  This is why I only eat bananas and leaves


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello Furries!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!


Hi Okami, well.. quite long time no seen


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!


 
Yo!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> What is... is a role model? :0
> *looks into the pool*
> I need Schwimmflügel ^o^



Well see, good people are good role models, and bad people are bad role models. 
*puts Schwimmflugel on you*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 12, 2018)

*listens to joyful awoooooos from wolfie*

Hi Okami!!  How’s things?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Okami, well.. quite long time no seen


Hi BlackBurn!


verneder said:


> Yo!


Hello Verneder!


BahgDaddy said:


> Well see, good people are good role models, and bad people are bad role models.
> *puts Schwimmflugel on you*


Hello Bags!


backpawscratcher said:


> *listens to joyful awoooooos from wolfie*
> 
> Hi Okami!!  How’s things?


Hi Paws!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *listens to joyful awoooooos from wolfie*
> 
> Hi Okami!!  How’s things?


Things are fine. Howl are you?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Things are fine. Howl are you?


Ooking along mate, ooking along   Not really been doing anything interesting, but sometimes that’s a good thing.  Might be going diving at the weekend though.  Yay!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ooking along mate, ooking along   Not really been doing anything interesting, but sometimes that’s a good thing.  Might be going diving at the weekend though.  Yay!!


Cool! Be safe in the water!


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

I expanded apon my garden today, It was tiny before. added some boxes for flowers. I already planted the flowers and vegetables now. I am really proud of the garden!

I can't wait for exploded tomatos and dead flowers.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> I expanded apon my garden today, It was tiny before. added some boxes for flowers. I already planted the flowers and vegetables now. I am really proud of the garden!
> 
> I can't wait for exploded tomatos and dead flowers.


Maybe they will be the best tomatos and prettiest flowers ever!!


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe they will be the best tomatos and prettiest flowers ever!!



I hope so! Although, the tomatoes normally have a small turnout, I would say I will most likely get around 3-7.


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> I hope so! Although, the tomatoes normally have a small turnout, I would say I will most likely get around 3-7.



Damn, I want a garden again :/


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cool! Be safe in the water!


Oh no worries there.  The days when I wanted to be an underwater daredevil are long past.  These days I prefer staying in the top 20m or so, more light and more fish to see 

Have to organise a buddy yet though.  The normal crowd all seem to be on holiday, so it depends if one guy I haven’t got hold of yet is available.  Not a problem if he isn’t as I could go the weekend after instead.  Finally got a couple of Saturdays free!!

Hope you’re spending some time on leisure stuff in the coming days too.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Things are fine. Howl are you?


Well nothing really changed, more active on Discord... Still have periods of stress and a little moments of relax, mainly weekends, heart still beats in patriotic rythm, I accidentaly became mom of cute foxxo...


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello everyone


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Hello everyone



Howdy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well nothing really changed, more active on Discord... Still have periods of stress and a little moments of relax, mainly weekends, heart still beats in patriotic rythm, I accidentaly became mom of cute foxxo...


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Hello everyone


Hey Lion!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

Welp! Dinner needs cooking and music needs blasting. Time to get busy. I shall return!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Hello everyone


Hey


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Lion!





backpawscratcher said:


> Hey


How have you furs been doing?



verneder said:


> Howdy.


Also, how are you?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> How have you furs been doing?


Been quiet for a few days, but getting back into the....errr....swing of things 

Darent even log into Discord, probably got ten thousand missed posts to catch up on!


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Also, how are you?



How or who?

I am great, If you meant how.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> How or who?
> 
> I am great, If you meant how.


Of course i meant HOW.  I may not know you, but that's not something i say when i meet someone =3


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Of course i meant HOW.  I may not know you, but that's not something i say when i meet someone =3



Good, I thought that was what you meant.

Speaking of who are you (actually really random),

Sometimes I just randomly bust in on conversations in public places and they say "who are you?". A conversation may go like this,
"Jimmy is off to college!"
And I would go
"Cool, what college is he going to! I recommend USC for business!"
"Who are you?"
I should really stop doing that. I must look like a creep, randomly talking to people.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 12, 2018)

Good night


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> Good, I thought that was what you meant.
> 
> Speaking of who are you (actually really random),
> 
> ...



Idk, if it's publicly accessible, I say barge in all you want.


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Idk, if it's publicly accessible, I say barge in all you want.



Haha. I will barge in.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> I expanded apon my garden today, It was tiny before. added some boxes for flowers. I already planted the flowers and vegetables now. I am really proud of the garden!
> 
> I can't wait for exploded tomatos and dead flowers.


Do you have deer problems at all? IRL deer of course lol. I get them through my yard all the time and they keep trying to kill my peach tree saplings


----------



## Dongding (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry that was me actually. Those saplings are dee-lish!


----------



## Astus (Mar 12, 2018)

Got to finally throw against three batters... got two outs and the umpire blew a call that allowed the third guy to score on a different pitcher... feels good to throw out on a mound in warm weather


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> How have you furs been doing?
> 
> 
> Also, how are you?


Tired.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sorry that was me actually. Those saplings are dee-lish!


Damn you! Get off my lawn! *shakes fist/cane*
I figure they must be super tasty because whatever leaves grow get got pretty quick


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Damn you! Get off my lawn! *shakes fist/cane*
> I figure they must be super tasty because whatever leaves grow get got pretty quick


Put some chicken wire around them. Or grow weed. The deer will eat the weed every time!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> music needs blasting


I like the way you think. What're yall listening to tonight?


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Put some chicken wire around them. Or grow weed. The deer will eat the weed every time!


LOL. These trees are in my front yard, so a bit of the sticky icky anywhere close enough to be a distraction isn't an option, I think. Besides, I'd probably want to keep that too anyways...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I like the way you think. What're yall listening to tonight?


I listen to everything. KC And The Sunshine Band, some EDM by Lilla My, Kendrick Lamar, Chris Cornell.


----------



## eyeshadow (Mar 12, 2018)

HIhi.  I'm streaming me drawing naked folk agaaaain...  picarto.tv/EyeShadowPaints


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> LOL. These trees are in my front yard, so a bit of the sticky icky anywhere close enough to be a distraction isn't an option, I think. Besides, I'd probably want to keep that too anyways...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I like the way you think. What're yall listening to tonight?


And Journey!!


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Do you have deer problems at all? IRL deer of course lol. I get them through my yard all the time and they keep trying to kill my peach tree saplings



No. I have a fenced in yard, majority of the time they don't jump it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> No. I have a fenced in yard, majority of the time they don't jump it.


Actually got to see a deer jump a six foot tall fence a couple months back. It was cool.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Shoiyo!!


----------



## verneder (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Actually got to see a deer jump a six foot tall fence a couple months back. It was cool.



That sounds epic.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> No. I have a fenced in yard, majority of the time they don't jump it.


That's nice. I have a large unfenced front yard and I decided it needs more trees, so I figured why not go full orchard and plant fruit trees? It should be great in a couple of years if they can survive that long.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I like the way you think. What're yall listening to tonight?



I'll probably play some spacey synth or disco when I get home in a bit.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 12, 2018)

I like dat too.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 12, 2018)

starting on a request


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 12, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> View attachment 28829 starting on a request


Can you guess who for?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 12, 2018)

Fonzarelli?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Fonzarelli?








 nope


----------



## Dongding (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Mar 12, 2018)

Apparently I picked the one gif on the internet I'm not allowed to god damn use lol.

Edit: There we go...


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 12, 2018)

The Rum is not working. Repeat. The Rum is not working.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> The Rum is not working. Repeat. The Rum is not working.


Not the rum!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> The Rum is not working. Repeat. The Rum is not working.


Sometimes it takes longer for it to start working. Hey!


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sometimes it takes longer for it to start working. Hey!



But the Rum is all gone now...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> But the Rum is all gone now...


That may be a good thing, Shoiyo. How are you? Drunk?


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That may be a good thing, Shoiyo. How are you? Drunk?



Drunk as a (Dare i say it?) skunk.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Drunk as a (Dare i say it?) skunk.


Meeeeemmzz


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Drunk as a (Dare i say it?) skunk.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

What kind of Rum you like? Me and bhutrflai are drinking some Bacardi and Coke right now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Drunk as a (Dare i say it?) skunk.



Ba dum tish


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ba dum tish


Drinking any tonight Bags?


----------



## stimpy (Mar 12, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> But the Rum is all gone now...


whiskeys the way to go


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Drinking any tonight Bags?



No. Although now that I've seen you I really need a drink.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh god now we just have a bunch of drunk furrys lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 13, 2018)

I'ze naut dr I'm nk.!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'ze naut dr I'm nk.!


Omg. 
Dont let him fool you. He's only had 2 drinks. 

And it's MY rum, damn it!! You drink beer, so go buy some so you will stop drinking MY rum!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 13, 2018)

Night Furriez!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 13, 2018)

:3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> :3



:-0     .c====3

:-0   .c===3

:-o=3

:3


----------



## Dongding (Mar 13, 2018)

}~ c=:3


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 13, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Dongding (Mar 13, 2018)

3:<


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah nah, I much prefer tacos. 

Had a few dreams about getting a cycle. Something vintage and cruising. 






This is for sale locally oh dear gods do I want it. 





Just needs the Sizzy bar which I can strap a red jerry can too and away we go!

They have motorcycle courses that teach you everything and how to ride for a few hundred dollars they even provide the motorcycles you just need to bring gear. 

I'm tempted to go sign up for one as it seems like you even can get the endorsement through them.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well see, good people are good role models, and bad people are bad role models.
> *puts Schwimmflugel on you*


*waves with his arms*
:'D Tzhank you!
*jumps into the water*
And red fluffly mummy and fluffy wulfy daddy are good? :'D

(Did I triggered a RPG here? x'D)


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 13, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *waves with his arms*
> :'D Tzhank you!
> *jumps into the water*
> And red fluffly mummy and fluffy wulfy daddy are good? :'D
> ...


Yes, now go and swim and have fun sweetheart


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 13, 2018)

Why is it that I feel more energy after short bursts of naps than just straight up sleeping? Seriously I just less that an hours worth of sleep and I feel amazing. Granted I also slept from like 8 to 12 before this. Idk this odd block sleeping pattern seems to be doing me good


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!


hi. On a scale of 1-10, how tired are you?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 13, 2018)

On a scale of one to ten, how hard was the snootplant?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> On a scale of one to ten, how hard was the snootplant?


Left


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 13, 2018)

I look at high schools and for now the profiles that I wanted to go first, doesn't have too much informations for now and second as I see from a few of informations about profiles for this and last year
I would not pass

I'm scared...


----------



## Simo (Mar 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I look at high schools and for now the profiles that I wanted to go first, doesn't have too much informations for now and second as I see from a few of informations about profiles for this and last year
> I would not pass
> 
> I'm scared...



Simply dress as your fursona in your pic, and you will be allowed in. Maybe as a mascot, but still!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Simply dress as your fursona in your pic, and you will be allowed in. Maybe as a mascot, but still!


Well actually it went better I was pretty in panic


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 13, 2018)

So silent here


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So silent here


I thought about yelling but im to tired to


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So silent here



Ah, I'm around and feel like I should be posting more, but I'm in an odd mood and can't think of much to say most of the time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 13, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So silent here



Everyone has gone to Discord ;-;


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 13, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Oh god now we just have a bunch of drunk furrys lol



Better than a bunch of horny furries, which is more often the case.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2018)

I may be on discord, but it ain't public. Lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry, very busy at work right now so can only do evenings really.


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Everyone has gone to Discord ;-;



Since the one time I got thrown outta VC for not being one of the kool kids, I'm rarely active on furry discord servers.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 13, 2018)

Korgronogh said:


> Since the one time I got thrown outta VC for not being one of the kool kids, I'm rarely active on furry discord servers.



You're welcome to join mine, I don't kick people out unless they're being dicks.


----------



## Korgronogh (Mar 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You're welcome to join mine, I don't kick people out unless they're being dicks.



Sure, I guess it can't hurt to have a look


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 13, 2018)

OK guys time for some story
A story of how I got my first STD

>Be me
>few years ago
>back when I was a virgin
>I really wanted have sex
>You're 23 and still havent done it, you need to do it
>Not ugly, just not very smooth
>go to the pool see a 9/10 cutie
>nicebulgde.gif
>starts talking to him, get his number
>call him at night
>He wants to meet at a local store
>I get there, he shows up with basically nothing on
>lets take this to my car
>holyshit.jpeg
>Kiss him
>he kisses
>things get real hot real quick
>he mounted me
>slide into greatest place on earth
>awyiss.avi
>I finish
>He looks at me
>"By the way I might have herpies"
>areyoufuckingseriousrightnowisthisforrealwhatthefuck
>storm outta there
>go to hospital to get tested
>doctor comes in
>ohshitnigger.gif
>"sir you dont have herpies"
>HOLY SHIT IM SO RELIEVED
>go home, time for some TV
>Turn on ESPN to watch some football hunks
>See Caitlyn Jenner speech on the ESPYs
>Instantly contract aids
>MyFaceWhen


----------



## Dongding (Mar 13, 2018)

I like the part where you didn't actually have one. I should have known better lol. *Wipes away forehead sweat.*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2018)

And then there's me


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 13, 2018)

And then there is floating.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 13, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> And then there is floating.


Because I have nothing else going for me


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 13, 2018)

I think I'm going to take a break from FAF...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 13, 2018)

It's that time of the year again


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 13, 2018)

So i hurt my toe earlyer today and its within the creaves of the nail and the skin so my shitzu while im giving out treats decided to jump up on my toe full claw down it and then pulls back to the tip of my toe!!!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 13, 2018)

Kill im'.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

Awwwww, just seen the news about Stephen Hawking.  That's a shame.  Knew he couldn't go on much longer of course, but what a massive inspiration he was to everyone.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 14, 2018)

In the last couple of years I'd been impressed not just at what he'd achieved, but at the way was able to use his status to be a very public voice of reason and principle.  One of the good guys, I'd say.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> In the last couple of years I'd been impressed not just at what he'd achieved, but at the way was able to use his status to be a very public voice of reason and principle.  One of the good guys, I'd say.


Exactly.  Jeremy *ahem* Hunt must be quite relieved this morning.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 14, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yes, now go and swim and have fun sweetheart


Thank you mommy ^o^
*paddles around*
:3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Welp, three hour breaks are still boring. Anyone doing anything interesting?

Photography seems to get people talking, and I got new photos!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Welp, three hour breaks are still boring. Anyone doing anything interesting?
> 
> Photography seems to get people talking, and I got new photos!


Anyone doing anything interesting he posts....then attaches an utterly magnificent photo of absolutely stunning scenery 

Compared to that I am doing nothing interesting at all.  Thank you very much for posting it.  Extremely welcome


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 14, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Welp, three hour breaks are still boring. Anyone doing anything interesting?
> 
> Photography seems to get people talking, and I got new photos!


Woah my gosh that’s amazing! I’m thinking of getting in to photography as a hobby, but like, I can’t even take a good selfie so I’ll probably suuuck.

Um, interesting? I’m organizing a group of pranksters in my school. We’re called “Vigilant”
Idk, it sounds cool. We’ll probably do something once and then disband, who knows.


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Woah my gosh that’s amazing! I’m thinking of getting in to photography as a hobby, but like, I can’t even take a good selfie so I’ll probably suuuck.
> 
> Um, interesting? I’m organizing a group of pranksters in my school. We’re called “Vigilant”
> Idk, it sounds cool. We’ll probably do something once and then disband, who knows.



Oh, my! Pranksters, huh? Me and my friends we're horrible pranksters in school...but was seemed so innocent, and got really good grades, it helped throw the suspicion off us : P Oh, geez, those were some fun times...have fun, don't go too far...and don't get caught


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 14, 2018)

Wish i could meet yall!!!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 14, 2018)

so i woke up to no school and 3 inches of snow... :/spent a month organizing a school walkout so oh well 
my birthday is Sunday!!


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 14, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> so i woke up to no school and 3 inches of snow... :/spent a month organizing a school walkout so oh well
> my birthday is Sunday!!
> View attachment 28891


Happy early birthday!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Awwwww, just seen the news about Stephen Hawking.  That's a shame.  Knew he couldn't go on much longer of course, but what a massive inspiration he was to everyone.


BBC News Hour did a great remembrance of him that they ended with some of his famous spoken quotes. I had never heard, "Remember to look up at the stars and not down at your feet" before, but I will admit that I nearly cried when I did. Rest in Peace.



Oakie-Dokie said:


> spent a month organizing a school walkout so oh well


I assume said walkout is part of the national protests today, so good on you! I've been hearing on the local news this week how some school districts around here are threatening "consequences" for students who participate and that makes me want to rage . If you've got to face that same kind of thing, I say keep going anyways.
Also +1 happy early bday


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

Phew, sleepy day here; cold and windy...seems to be zapping my energy away! But no snow..about the most snowless winter in ages, here.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Phew, sleepy day here; cold and windy...seems to be zapping my energy away! But no snow..about the most snowless winter in ages, here.


We have had a super mild working week, due to continue right up until Friday evening.....when it will immediately snow all the way through to Monday morning and become mild again.  Something tells me that the weather is the wrong way round.


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

Yeah, it's much colder than it's been all winter! I don't mind winter...but with no snow, it's just sort of grey, all in all. 

Well, in May is the time all the little foxes and skunks are born! So spring will soon be here, in Maryland...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, it's much colder than it's been all winter! I don't mind winter...but with no snow, it's just sort of grey, all in all.
> 
> Well, in May is the time all the little foxes and skunks are born! So spring will soon be here, in Maryland...


usually it's already in the sixties here 0_0


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2018)

I found the exact problem with my car.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I found the exact problem with my car.


which is?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2018)

#6 ignition coil was failing


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> #6 ignition coil was failing


ugh
my Subaru just flat out died this morning it was too cold to start


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2018)

darn


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 14, 2018)

Rystren said:


> darn


can you fix it?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 14, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> can you fix it?


yours or mine?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 14, 2018)

*paddles around in the pool*
^o^


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 14, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *paddles around in the pool*
> ^o^


*is pleased with seeing Jabber happy*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 14, 2018)

Mooooooommy D:
You should... you should come in ^o^
Fluffy wulfy daddy helps you ^o^
*is realy optimistic*
*looks requesting to @BahgDaddy*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 14, 2018)

Woof :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Mooooooommy D:
> You should... you should come in ^o^
> Fluffy wulfy daddy helps you ^o^
> *is realy optimistic*
> *looks requesting to @BahgDaddy*



Ah yes, very good my dear!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 14, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Mooooooommy D:
> You should... you should come in ^o^
> Fluffy wulfy daddy helps you ^o^
> *is realy optimistic*
> *looks requesting to @BahgDaddy*


But I don't want to, I'm pleased with sunbathing and watching your wonderful swimming skills


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello all.  I know this isn't really the right thread but I've recently begun doing some pencil sketching for the first time.  As it's you lot that inspired me to start down this path I wanted to share a drawing, then maybe keep posting occasionally and see if there's any improvement.  Unfortunately my scanner isn't great so the attached pic here looks nowhere near as colourful as the original, but I'm hoping it doesn't look too washed out on your screen.

Anyway, here it is...providing I've done the tags correctly.



Spoiler










Surprise!!!  Not a monkey 

Sorry to post here, but obviously this isn't anywhere near the standard of the drawings in the proper threads so I got all nervous about including it on that part of the forum.  Thank you for looking.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 14, 2018)

Spam thread is spammy.
Smells like 2008 in here.
And not in the good way either.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Spam thread is spammy.
> Smells like 2008 in here.
> And not in the good way either.



Stop smelling yourself, it makes us nervous.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Stop smelling yourself, it makes us nervous.



I smell more like 2006, if you must know.
Wouldn't have it any other way.
This decade sucks harder than a male prostitute at a fursuiting convention.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 14, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Spam thread is spammy.
> Smells like 2008 in here.
> And not in the good way either.


The kinetic energy spent to type all the words in this thread can solve our energy shortage problem by 5%


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The kinetic energy spent to type all the words in this thread can end our energy shortage problem by 5%



Oh, my energy could do way more than that, I'm sure.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Oh, my energy could do way more than that, I'm sure.



Kinky.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 14, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Oh, my energy could do way more than that, I'm sure.


Oh no doubt about that. Furries are ultimate keyboard smashers


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh no doubt about that. Furries are ultimate keyboard smashers



On the contrary, I don't find myself that intimate with my keyboard.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> hi. On a scale of 1-10, how tired are you?


23


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> On the contrary, I don't find myself that intimate with my keyboard.



Keyboard smashing - the latest FA fetish.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> 23



Zoinkies. Get some rest.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Hiyah Furries!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2018)

I smashed my keyboard so hard it wants an alimony check.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I smell more like 2006, if you must know.
> Wouldn't have it any other way.
> This decade sucks harder than a male prostitute at a fursuiting convention.


You should stop going to Fursuiting Cons.


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Okami! How's the woof? The lizard is crabby today; goes BAWWWWWWWWWWWWW all day!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hi Okami! How's the woof? The lizard is crabby today; goes BAWWWWWWWWWWWWW all day!


I saw and read!! Im fine by the way!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hi Okami! How's the woof? The lizard is crabby today; goes BAWWWWWWWWWWWWW all day!



Stunning maturity as always, Simo.
Your parents must be proud.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hi Okami! How's the woof? The lizard is crabby today; goes BAWWWWWWWWWWWWW all day!


How are you today?


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I saw and read!! Im fine by the way!



Ah, same here! Just got in, and am having pasta, then, time for my pipe and slippers! Got a new brier pipe, and some nice Balkan tobacco, should should be soothing, after a cold day, here. But still breaking in the pipe, so can only smoke a bit, as it cures...



KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Stunning maturity as always, Simo.
> Your parents must be proud.



Still pouty! My, my, my! You need some fine lovin' scaley-butt!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Stunning maturity as always, Simo.
> Your parents must be proud.


He's just speaking the truth. I read all your post today.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He's just speaking the truth. I read all your post today.



I don't think incoherent babbling can be considered _truth _in any way, shape, or form.
He's the lovechild of a serial shitposter and the kind of people who do nothing but talk about their weird kinks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, same here! Just got in, and am having pasta, then, time for my pipe and slippers! Got a new brier pipe, and some nice Balkan tobacco, should should be soothing, after a cold day, here. But still breaking in the pipe, so can only smoke a bit, as it cures...


Nice! I have two pipes. One for regular tobacco, one for the ichy sticky.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I don't think incoherent babbling can be considered _truth _in any way, shape, or form.
> He's the lovechild of a serial shitposter and the kind of people who do nothing but talk about their weird kinks.


Weird kinks? You do know that you are on a Furry website, right? Furries invented kinks! Not ashamed either!


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello everyone! 
How was your day?

My day was fine, I am very sleepy though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> Hello everyone!
> How was your day?
> 
> My day was fine, I am very sleepy though.


Doing fine!


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Doing fine!



Great!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

I guess I'm supposed to say hi or something. 









Hi.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> Hello everyone!
> How was your day?
> 
> My day was fine, I am very sleepy though.


Just the skunk being funny, the wolf being kinky, and the lizard being pouty


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I guess I'm supposed to say hi or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High Bhutrflai!!! You sexy assed cat!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I guess I'm supposed to say hi or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just the skunk being funny, the wolf being kinky, and the lizard being pouty



Huh, I think this is one of the only places I can read that and it not be insane.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> Huh, I think this is one of the only places I can read that and it not be insane.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> Huh, I think this is one of the only places I can read that and it not be insane.


fox is being inactive and salty yeet


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

I smell........LURKERS!!!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> Hello everyone!
> How was your day?
> 
> My day was fine, I am very sleepy though.



My work schedule got flip-flopped, but that just means I got done earlier today.  Fortunately, my shoulder has recovered well; I have been easing my way into weight lifting again.  Other than that, I have done a bit of reading and posting on FA.


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice! I have two pipes. One for regular tobacco, one for the ichy sticky.



Ah, yep, now I have as well! I misplaced my old tobacco pipe so just got a new one, fairly nice model...but it is relaxing, while reading and such...have been reading a good deal of Thomas Mann, Death in Venice, Magic Mountain, and so, it seems fitting, for the era in which these were written, and helps me focus!

Now...the other pipe...well...that's more for listening to music, and just having fun!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> High Bhutrflai!!! You sexy assed cat!!


Not quite yet, but I will be soon enough.


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> fox is being inactive and salty yeet



The aardwolf is having to go to the doctors office tomorrow to see if they can give me a different medication.

I hate it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> The aardwolf is having to go to the doctors office tomorrow to see if they can give me a different medication.
> 
> I hate it.


Meds suck.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi P Dragon!


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> The aardwolf is having to go to the doctors office tomorrow to see if they can give me a different medication.
> 
> I hate it.



Ooooof, yeah, they really can, hope things even out for ya, there.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hello all.  I know this isn't really the right thread but I've recently begun doing some pencil sketching for the first time.  As it's you lot that inspired me to start down this path I wanted to share a drawing, then maybe keep posting occasionally and see if there's any improvement.  Unfortunately my scanner isn't great so the attached pic here looks nowhere near as colourful as the original, but I'm hoping it doesn't look too washed out on your screen.
> 
> Anyway, here it is...providing I've done the tags correctly.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's damn good. I don't know why you were worried about it...and now I'm mad jelly because you too make me realize how artistically challenged I am. It sucks to suck at drawing if you hang out around here at all 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi P Dragon!


Hi!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I guess I'm supposed to say hi or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hullo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Paws!


----------



## MsRavage (Mar 14, 2018)

hello :3


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

What's shakin', bacon?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, same here! Just got in, and am having pasta, then, time for my pipe and slippers! Got a new brier pipe, and some nice Balkan tobacco, should should be soothing, after a cold day, here. But still breaking in the pipe, so can only smoke a bit, as it cures...



I have had cigars before, but I am not familiar with pipes.  It's interesting to know that there is a bit of a "break in" process regarding them.



backpawscratcher said:


> Hello all.  I know this isn't really the right thread but I've recently begun doing some pencil sketching for the first time.  As it's you lot that inspired me to start down this path I wanted to share a drawing, then maybe keep posting occasionally and see if there's any improvement.  Unfortunately my scanner isn't great so the attached pic here looks nowhere near as colourful as the original, but I'm hoping it doesn't look too washed out on your screen.
> 
> Anyway, here it is...providing I've done the tags correctly.
> 
> ...



I think it is well-drawn.  My artistic skills are perhaps roughly one level above drawing stick figures, so you have nothing to worry about here.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Wow! That's damn good. I don't know why you were worried about it...and now I'm mad jelly because you too make me realize how artistically challenged I am. It sucks to suck at drawing if you hang out around here at all


Aww, thanks.  I'm trying not to do too many straight lines and stuff.  Pretty much all the drawing I've done previously was engineering based technical draughtsmanship, so it's hard doing curves and rough lines 

Aaaannnddd.....Hi Okami!!!  *waves frantically*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> hello :3


Hi!


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Meds suck.



haha, yeah.

I have been on medication for various conditions since 3rd grade, It does not bother me much anymore, It is just a pain to have to take medication each day.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I think it is well-drawn.  My artistic skills are perhaps roughly one level above drawing stick figures, so you have nothing to worry about here.


Thank you.  It's a start.  I'm quite enjoying getting used to shading with charcoal, although I've got to learn how to properly smudge really.  All my black lines are definite black lines still.  It's just a case of experimenting and seeing what does and doesn't work I think.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Aaaannnddd.....Hi Okami!!!  *waves frantically*


Why is everyone always so damn happy to see him? Pisses me off.


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooof, yeah, they really can, hope things even out for ya, there.



Thank you.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Why is everyone always so damn happy to see him? Pisses me off.


I'm very damn happy to see you too 

He just appreciates the jazz hands


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I'm very damn happy to see you too
> 
> He just appreciates the jazz hands


Thank you. Nice to see you too then. 

Yeah, he does. A bit too much I think.


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I have had cigars before, but I am not familiar with pipes.  It's interesting to know that there is a bit of a "break in" process regarding them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is well-drawn.  My artistic skills are perhaps roughly one level above drawing stick figures, so you have nothing to worry about here.



Oh, they are pleasant! I like a good cigar, as well. Though decent pipe tobacco is cheaper, in the long run, I've found. But yeah, the first 12 to 24 'bowls' are smoked slowly, some half full, maybe a day apart, to give an even coat to the inside of the pipe, which makes it smoother.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Thank you. Nice to see you too then.
> 
> Yeah, he does. A bit too much I think.


Awwww, you know you love how excitably wolfey he is.  Would you like to borrow a laser pen to see what happens?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Awwww, you know you love how excitably wolfey he is.  Would you like to borrow a laser pen to see what happens?


No please!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

My art looks like a three year old did it.


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My art looks like a three year old did it.


I can relate.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

*throws laser pen to @bhutrflai *

The power is now yours to command 

Sadly all I'm actually really tired, so am heading up into the branches to sleep now.  Lovely to see you all, if only for a few minutes.  Huge hairy arm ape hugs to all of you, furries and scalies both


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My art looks like a three year old did it.


An extremely advanced and talented 3 year old I bet


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *throws laser pen to @bhutrflai *
> 
> The power is now yours to command
> 
> Sadly all I'm actually really tired, so am heading up into the branches to sleep now.  Lovely to see you all, if only for a few minutes.  Huge hairy arm ape hugs to all of you, furries and scalies both


G'night Paws! Good to see you too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> An extremely advanced and talented 3 year old I bet


Not really.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

Really am going now.  Good night furries!!

*swings up into trees*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, they are pleasant! I like a good cigar, as well. Though decent pipe tobacco is cheaper, in the long run, I've found. But yeah, the first 12 to 24 'bowls' are smoked slowly, some half full, maybe a day apart, to give an even coat to the inside of the pipe, which makes it smoother.



I do like the smell of pipe tobacco, but again, I have never tried it.  It's been awhile since I have had a cigar.  I believe I was typically smoking Montecristos and Cohiba Blacks back in the day.


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I do like the smell of pipe tobacco, but again, I have never tried it.  It's been awhile since I have had a cigar.  I believe I was typically smoking Montecristos and Cohiba Blacks back in the day.



Oh, Montecristos are my favorite, along with Romeo y Julieta! 

Well, off to RP land, now : P


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

All is quiet.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just the skunk being funny, the wolf being kinky, and the lizard being pouty



I'm the kinky wolf, right, right? *Raises paw and bounces up and down*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm the kinky wolf, right, right? *Raises paw and bounces up and down*


Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm the kinky wolf, right, right? *Raises paw and bounces up and down*



I thought you'd settled into the fluffy wulfy daddy role these days?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I thought you'd settled into the fluffy wulfy daddy role these days?


Hiyah Massan!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Awwww, you know you love how excitably wolfey he is.  Would you like to borrow a laser pen to see what happens?


Nah. I'm good. He already high-strung tonight. No need to rile him up even more.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Is it bedtime yet?


Soon. But not yet. No. Not yet.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. Yes you are.



Okay.



Massan Otter said:


> I thought you'd settled into the fluffy wulfy daddy role these days?



I don't let my roles get mixed up! By day, responsible dad, by night...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't let my roles get mixed up! By day, responsible dad, by night...


By night crazed werewolf.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Massan!



 Hi!  It's nearly bedtime for me, just got to get the dog settled down first.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hi!  It's nearly bedtime for me, just got to get the dog settled down first.


What time is it there. 2,3?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What time is it there. 2,3?



It's 1.30.  I've already napped for a couple of hours, then taken the dog out.  Noisy foxes in the neighbourhood tonight!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's 1.30.  I've already napped for a couple of hours, then taken the dog out.  Noisy foxes in the neighbourhood tonight!


Yeah. We hear them around here sometimes. Sounds like a baby crying.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 14, 2018)

Uhg....woof im tired


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Uhg....woof im tired


Me too. Even though I have done nothing today to warrant my fatigue.


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Uhg....woof im tired



The simplest solution(s) to tiredness is to either sleep, or absorb the life essence of a small child, Both work great.

Why do I always sound so evil?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> The simplest solution(s) to tiredness is to either sleep, or absorb the life essence of a small child, Both work great.


Lol


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> or absorb the life essence of a small child, Both work great.


You know this.....how? 

Also drawing with a trackball...really difficult lol


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> You know this.....how?
> 
> Also drawing with a trackball...really difficult lol


Haha.... I was just joking.

I don't absorb the life of children....




Most of the time.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> Haha.... I was just joking.
> 
> I don't absorb the life of children....
> 
> ...








EDIT: Not that I can really talk


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> EDIT: Not that I can really talk



Yes. Yes they have.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> EDIT: Not that I can really talk


My soulmate tells me that all the time!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> EDIT: Not that I can really talk


Furries are supposed to be weird.....right?


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> Yes. Yes they have.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My soulmate tells me that all the time!


Good! I get a chuckle out of people telling me that I'm "not _that_ weird." I just have to shake my head and tell them that they have no idea lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

I reply "I'm a Furry." Usually ends conversation.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I reply "I'm a Furry." Usually ends conversation.


LOL. Really?? You just kinda whip it out there and hope for the best like that?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> LOL. Really?? You just kinda whip it out there and hope for the best like that?


Yep


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> The simplest solution(s) to tiredness is to either sleep, or absorb the life essence of a small child, Both work great.
> 
> Why do I always sound so evil?


Because evil is the true fun


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Because evil is the true fun


Good and evil are taught by the church. I have come to realize that some good things are evil, and some evil things are good.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep


Dayum. Well done. 




I don't have the cojones to do that because I don't know how that kind of info would be received among my peers. I already get hated on for literally everything, so I don't need to stoke the fire haha


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> LOL. Really?? You just kinda whip it out there and hope for the best like that?


Prob not the best choice of words on such a site as this...js.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Prob not the best choice of words on such a site as this...js.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

He has really only told the fam. A couple of our pirate friends know. He made a fedora w/ ears for Momo last year. And he's now worn them to 2 fam get togethers. 
He'll be hell on wheels if he ever gets a suit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Prob not the best choice of words on such a site as this...js.


Bagdaddy aint here so....


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Prob not the best choice of words on such a site as this...js.


LOL. Maybe....however I was trying to quote that remake of Get Smart from a while back, but after some googling it looks like I didn't remember the line correctly. Close enough though I guess.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Brother Maynard! Consult the Book Of Armaments!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

I quote movies all the time. ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh man! I shot Marvin in the face!


----------



## verneder (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I quote movies all the time. ALL THE TIME!!



I quote songs all the time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> I quote songs all the time.


Them too! Funny how I can remember all these lines and lyrics but still cant remember my cell phone number.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Them too! Funny how I can remember all these lines and lyrics but still cant remember my cell phone number.


Or my birthday. Sorry love. I know that bus hurts.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Or my birthday. Sorry love. I know that bus hurts.


THE WHEELS ON THE BUS GO ROUND AND ROUND!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami on the bus goes boop boop boop. 




(Tell me y'all didn't just sing that to yourself )


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh hell.  I'm still awake.  Not good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh hell.  I'm still awake.  Not good.


Wait, you was asleep!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh hell.  I'm still awake.  Not good.


I just had that same thought for you.

I mean, it's not good that you're awake.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

I rather shamefully decided to check my Twitter account before sleeping.  Oops.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

OK.  2:15am.  This time I'm putting the computer down.  Good night (again) all


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

You're starting to sound like us. Get some sleep, man!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> OK.  2:15am.  This time I'm putting the computer down.  Good night (again) all


Good night Paws! Sleep well! Don't fall out of that tree.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami on the bus goes boop boop boop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I plead the fif




backpawscratcher said:


> OK.  2:15am.  This time I'm putting the computer down.  Good night (again) all


G'night


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I plead the fif
> 
> 
> 
> G'night


I am truly gonna be singing that in my head all the time now.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Weird kinks? You do know that you are on a Furry website, right? Furries invented kinks! Not ashamed either!



There are good kinks and bad kinks.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2018)

What did I miss?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> There are good kinks and bad kinks.


As there is good and evil. Black and white. But honestly, variety is the spice of life. Normies are weird as fuck.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What did I miss?


Not much. Singing a new song. Talking furry shit. You know?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not much. Singing a new song. Talking furry shit. You know?


So the usual I take it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Howl is everyone?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So the usual I take it


Of course! AWOOOOOOO!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2018)

Good. Woof Woof


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am truly gonna be singing that in my head all the time now.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Singing a new song.


My work here is complete for the night!! Mmuuuaahhhahaha!


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2018)

Yall need jims mowing


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 14, 2018)

So I think ive broken my accent because I can be mid sentence and flip to german or scotish or english


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> So I think ive broken my accent because I can be mid sentence and flip to german or scotish or english


That actually sounds like a fun way to have a conversation to be honest.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> So I think ive broken my accent because I can be mid sentence and flip to german or scotish or english


Same. Totally start with the old English if I start talking about our pirate stuff. My work peeps prob think I'm truly crazy now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> So I think ive broken my accent because I can be mid sentence and flip to german or scotish or english


It happens. I bust out the English accent all the time, even when I dont mean to.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

A bird in the hand is better than two in the bush.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

verneder said:


> Haha.... I was just joking.
> 
> I don't absorb the life of children....
> 
> ...



I'm soul sucking constantly, when I'm not...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm soul sucking constantly, when I'm not...


Here he is!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here he is!!



Yes, I am infamous,, thank you...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> There are good kinks and bad kinks.



All mine are good and all yours are bad. 

There, think I have the hang of this now...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2018)

Times like this I'm glad I found other furries. Knowing your not alone in this world is a real life changer


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Times like this I'm glad I found other furries. Knowing your not alone in this world is a real life changer


You are certainly not alone. Damn near 7 billion of us!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Times like this I'm glad I found other furries. Knowing your not alone in this world is a real life changer


It is nice knowing that there are other weird people like us out there.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 14, 2018)

Genuinely switching devices off and getting some sleep now.  Goodnight all...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Genuinely switching devices off and getting some sleep now.  Goodnight all...


G'night Mr Otter!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes, I am infamous,, thank you...


Did you know Okami had a fan club once upon a time?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Did you know Okami had a fan club once upon a time?


I thought you had forgotten.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I thought you had forgotten.


As much as I'd love to forget it, I'm the one who started it, so that'd be kinda impossible.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

And here we go...


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 14, 2018)

I really need to get writing fiction again, and commit to it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

I see yall lurkin!


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I see yall lurkin!



Me?.....Never


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I really need to get writing fiction again, and commit to it.


Hello Shoiyo! How are yah?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Me?.....Never


Hi Ramjet!


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Ramjet!




Hey bud


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hey bud


How have you been?


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Shoiyo! How are yah?



Oh you know, livin the dream. How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Oh you know, livin the dream. How are you?


Same. Livin that 'Merican Dream!


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How have you been?



Pretty good,weird year though... Lots of snow here still this time of March

How bout you guys?
Been quite around here lately


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Pretty good,weird year though... Lots of snow here still this time of March
> 
> How bout you guys?
> Been quite around here lately


My year has been weird too. But not the weather. My streak of bad luck seems to have continued into the new year. Booo.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My year has been weird too. But not the weather. My streak of bad luck seems to have continued into the new year. Booo.


Sshhhhh. *whispers* Maybe it'll go away if we stop talking about it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

So ready to crash. Worked a full day on less than 3 hrs sleep, and still trying to keep my eyes open. So I'm not going to fight it anymore. 

Night night all!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Well fuzzy folks(and scalies), I think its time to call it a night. Goodnight Furries!


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I really need to get writing fiction again, and commit to it.



Ah, same here! Have a pile of outlines, and rough drafts, but really need to get busy, and just make time for it. Hope ya are successful, there!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Same. Livin that 'Merican Dream!



You mean that one where you work constantly and are tens of k's in debt?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2018)

Why am i so angry what i mean is I lay here in bed in the dark with this feeling of hatred and anger can somone please explain im quite confused


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Why am i so angry what i mean is I lay here in bed in the dark with this feeling of hatred and anger can somone please explain im quite confused


One word:
Teenager


I can't explain much else, I'm not a neurologist or psychologist.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> One word:
> Teenager
> 
> 
> I can't explain much else, I'm not a neurologist or psychologist.


*curls up into a ball* I dont like feeling like this (thx for your opinion)


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2018)

Either way im just gonna go sleep it off so goodnight


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> *curls up into a ball* I dont like feeling like this (thx for your opinion)



Oh the days of feeling pissed off at everything for absolutely no reason... wait, I did have reasons... people stole from us and the mortgage payment was constantly overdue... eh.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 15, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

Morning!  Getting some quiet time before your little foxie wakes up?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It happens. I bust out the English accent all the time, even when I dont mean to.


I hear you there.  I literally do that all the time too.

Oh wait....


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> But I don't want to, I'm pleased with sunbathing and watching your wonderful swimming skills


But... But... Uhm óò
*grumbles*
Ehm... The sun is... is much sunnyer here :'D
*paddles to some random spot*
*points into the water*
:'>


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning! Getting some quiet time before your little foxie wakes up?


I'M ALREADY AWAKE ^o^


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I'M ALREADY AWAKE ^o^



I can tell!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I can tell!


THEN TELL ME ^o^
:'D


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> But... But... Uhm óò
> *grumbles*
> Ehm... The sun is... is much sunnyer here :'D
> *paddles to some random spot*
> ...


Great ^w^


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Astus (Mar 15, 2018)

*flops on everyone*


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 15, 2018)

*Is flopped upon and pets the little fox* 

God, I don't wanna work today.


----------



## Ferrets4days (Mar 15, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> *Is flopped upon and pets the little fox*
> 
> God, I don't wanna work today.


Then dont. Problem solved


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 15, 2018)

Ferrets4days said:


> Then dont. Problem solved



I love money too much to be lazy.


----------



## Ferrets4days (Mar 15, 2018)

Then rob a bank. Problem solved


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 15, 2018)

Morning everyfur


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Morning everyfur



Morning!  You're looking cuter, all of a sudden...


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi everyone.
Guess who is failing again? Me. If I keep this up i'm gonna get kicked out of band but it's so hard to understand any of the lessons...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hi everyone.
> Guess who is failing again? Me. If I keep this up i'm gonna get kicked out of band but it's so hard to understand any of the lessons...


YOU CAN MAKE IT! I BELIEVE IN YOU!:3


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning!  You're looking cuter, all of a sudden...



Thanks.  Figured it was time to change up.



KiaraTC said:


> Hi everyone.
> Guess who is failing again? Me. If I keep this up i'm gonna get kicked out of band but it's so hard to understand any of the lessons...



If it's math, I can help tutor.


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2018)

*floats*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats*


Tries to catch you.
"Come here. I want to feel the floof."


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 15, 2018)

Finally home


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats*


“*S H O O T. I T. D O W N.”*


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

Ah, one last day of work, and then...5 days off, for spring break! Have to work some days, because the library stays open, even though campus closes, but I get a few extra paid days off...and so that makes me a happy skunk, today...even if I am still generally broke 

Hope everyone is doing well, here, and, if not, that things look up soon.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, one last day of work, and then...5 days off, for spring break! Have to work some days, because the library stays open, even though campus closes, but I get a few extra paid days off...and so that makes me a happy skunk, today...even if I am still generally broke
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, here, and, if not, that things look up soon.


Things are great !


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> “*S H O O T. I T. D O W N.”*


 No


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2018)

Uhg drawing a head to fit another piece is difficult


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> “*S H O O T. I T. D O W N.”*


*Blocks bullets with energy shield*


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Things are great !



Ah, good to hear! I saw you were having one of those nights where ya just wanna curl up in ball, and sorta hide. Never any fun, and I get my fair share, and sometimes, those dark moods can be hard to fight off, with anything but a nice warm, dark room, and sleep. Sometimes, music, a good book, a role-play or game will help me, but other times, seems best to drift off, and start the day over!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Great ^w^


°O°
Uhm... D:
*didn't expected this*
But... But you have... you have to the sun thingy here :'D
*points at the water*
:'D


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> °O°
> Uhm... D:
> *didn't expected this*
> But... But you have... you have to the sun thingy here :'D
> ...


I can't swim, I'm a cat


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I can't swim, I'm a cat


:0
I... I can... teach you? :'D Or fluffy wulfy daddy? :3
*doesn't give up*


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I can't swim, I'm a cat



All animals can swim if they have to!

(I think )


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

*jumps into water and splashes around*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *jumps into water and splashes around*


MONKEY-ONKEY ^o^
You have... You have to dance ^o^


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> All animals can swim if they have to!
> 
> (I think )



I'm sure I read that hippos can't - they just bounce along the river bed.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

*dances and spins, spins and dances*

*happily watches water splash everywhere*


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm sure I read that hippos can't - they just bounce along the river bed.



Curious, always thought they could!!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *dances and spins, spins and dances*
> 
> *happily watches water splash everywhere*


*applauds happily*
^o^ MORE! MORE ^o^
*tries to splash as much as the monkey does*


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *applauds happily*
> ^o^ MORE! MORE ^o^
> *tries to splash as much as the monkey does*



Aw, you should go to a waterpark!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *applauds happily*
> ^o^ MORE! MORE ^o^
> *tries to splash as much as the monkey does*


*re-enacts the end of Flashdance in pool, including ape versions of high kicks*

*hoots as water goes EVERYWHERE*


----------



## Rystren (Mar 15, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, you should go to a waterpark!


Do you take me there? *o*
Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase ^o^ PLEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE ^o^



backpawscratcher said:


> *hoots as water goes EVERYWHERE*


*gets totaly wet*
*but totaly likes it*
^o^ MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOREEEE :'D
*can't get enough*
*tries also to hoot - but sounds more like a young, small dog - or something*
D:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *re-enacts the end of Flashdance in pool, including ape versions of high kicks*
> 
> *hoots as water goes EVERYWHERE*


*Sands up and applauds with tears down my face, remembering the memories I had of Harambe*
Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2018)

I think I just made the perfect steak so I consider that a life well lived. Well, it was great knowing you all.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think I just made the perfect steak so I consider that a life well lived. Well, it was great knowing you all.


I didn’t realise you could make steaks from a fox.  Still, at least you won’t go to waste?  

*ignores fox meat and noms leaves*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I didn’t realise you could make steaks from a fox.  Still, at least you won’t go to waste?
> 
> *ignores fox meat and noms leaves*



No offence to foxes (we love you all, really), but I can't imagine a fox steak being at all appetising!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I didn’t realise you could make steaks from a fox.  Still, at least you won’t go to waste?
> 
> *ignores fox meat and noms leaves*


I hear we make a great stew, but ain't no one chewing on my rump, unless it's consensual.


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> No offence to foxes (we love you all, really), but I can't imagine a fox steak being at all appetising!


 
Bet it would be rather gamey, and sharp?

I don't think many things eat foxes. Wolves, maybe!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

Hmm, is it me or are the forums in a bit of a fractious mood today?  It can get a little tiring!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, is it me or are the forums in a bit of a fractious mood today?  It can get a little tiring!


We’re having a whale of a time in the pool!!

*splashes otter*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

*hops in and rolls around*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, is it me or are the forums in a bit of a fractious mood today?  It can get a little tiring!


I prefer this state. I'm not a colorful person


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

Cool ^o^
We are soooooo many ^o^
*splahes the otter wet*
:3 WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE >o<


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

*attempts to surf on pool float, whilst humming the theme from Hawaii five-O*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

*creates wave machine by jumping around*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

*hops around on makeshift surfboard, playing air guitar and humming a tune by Dick Dale, the King of Surf Guitar*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Cool ^o^
> We are soooooo many ^o^
> *splahes the otter wet*
> :3 WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE >o<



*waves back*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 15, 2018)

*stretches paws and sunbaths* purrr~


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *waves back*


*gets wet*
Boah °o°
*sends a wave back*
*not a real effective one - but a small one :'D*
:>


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *gets wet*
> Boah °o°
> *sends a wave back*
> *not a real effective one - but a small one :'D*
> :>



It's a wave, that's what counts young un.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

*cannonballs into water*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's a wave, that's what counts young un.


Hah? °o°
*doesn't understand his fluffy wulfy daddy*
Is... is this a yiff thingy? D:



Infrarednexus said:


> *cannonballs into water*


*gets pushed back by the water*
HEEEEEEE >o<
*feels a little helpless with his Schwimmflügel*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Hah? °o°
> *doesn't understand his fluffy wulfy daddy*
> Is... is this a yiff thingy? D:
> 
> ...



Nope, no yiff for me, just complimenting you awkwardly. *hops into pool as well*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

Created a new thread
forums.furaffinity.net: What If Furries Ever Became Mainstream?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Nope, no yiff for me, just complimenting you awkwardly. *hops into pool as well*


Ohhh D: No yiff for fluffy wulfy daddy Q_Q
*is a little sad about this*
I can count to yiff for you ^o^
1 ... 2... 3... 4.... 5... YIFF :'D

Come fluffy wulfy daddy  I show you the sunny thingy place :'D


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhh D: No yiff for fluffy wulfy daddy Q_Q
> *is a little sad about this*
> I can count to yiff for you ^o^
> 1 ... 2... 3... 4.... 5... YIFF :'D
> ...


*chuckles*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Ohhh D: No yiff for fluffy wulfy daddy Q_Q
> *is a little sad about this*
> I can count to yiff for you ^o^
> 1 ... 2... 3... 4.... 5... YIFF :'D
> ...



Yiff... followed by sunny thingy place... should I be worried? Owo


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yiff... followed by sunny thingy place... should I be worried? Owo


Noooooooooooo D: Why? :0
That's... that's were mommy should sunbath D: Because it's better there D:


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Noooooooooooo D: Why? :0
> That's... that's were mommy should sunbath D: Because it's better there D:


*jumps on water mattres and swims to the place where Jabber points*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Noooooooooooo D: Why? :0
> That's... that's were mommy should sunbath D: Because it's better there D:



Oh, excellent then, let's all sunbathe!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm just going to float on my back over here and watch.  I have an uneasy feeling about this...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, excellent then, let's all sunbathe!


D: But this sooooooooooo poooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring D:
I want wave ^o^ A LOT  AND BIG :'D AND WET ^o^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> D: But this sooooooooooo poooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring D:
> I want wave ^o^ A LOT  AND BIG :'D AND WET ^o^



Welp, okay then. *attaches shwimmflugel to your arms and gently throws you in the pool*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

(You can never have enough Schwimmflügel x'D I like it how you give me a second pair and through my in agian ^o^)
YEAH ^o^
*splashes*
MORE FLUFFY WULFY DADD Y ^o^ AND HIIIIIIGHER ^o^ I WANT TO MAKE MOMMY WET ^o^


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> (You can never have enough Schwimmflügel x'D I like it how you give me a second pair and through my in agian ^o^)
> YEAH ^o^
> *splashes*
> MORE FLUFFY WULFY DADD Y ^o^ AND HIIIIIIGHER ^o^ I WANT TO MAKE MOMMY WET ^o^


Nooo please don't!!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Nooo please don't!!


But... óò
*pouts*
Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaasseee óò
*tries hard to look cute*
*has fun to tease his mommy a little*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> But... óò
> *pouts*
> Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaasseee óò
> *tries hard to look cute*
> *has fun to tease his mommy a little*


Just be careful....


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Just be careful....


I'M ALWAYS CAREFUL ^o^ BECAUSE SCHWIMMFLÜGEL :3
*turns to @BahgDaddy*
THROW MEEEEEE ^o^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't we have an RP section here? Just sayin


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

Great, the one thing on these forums I've enjoyed today, and someone pops up attempting to police it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Great, the one thing on these forums I've enjoyed today, and someone pops up attempting to police it.


*hands you a Corona Lite*
"Come on otter! lets do a flip of the diving board!"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I'M ALWAYS CAREFUL ^o^ BECAUSE SCHWIMMFLÜGEL :3
> *turns to @BahgDaddy*
> THROW MEEEEEE ^o^



Okay! *throws you into the pool again, gently and happily*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay! *throws you into the pool again, gently and happily*


*Sneaks behind wolf, picks him up, and jumps in the pool with him in his arms*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't we have an RP section here? Just sayin


*throws all the bamboo in pool to entice panda in*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

*starts nomming on bamboo with panda*


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 15, 2018)

_Enjoys a drama-free, fun series of posts that make me smile and shows how great furries can be.... ♡

(waves at @Jaberwocky )_


----------



## Loffi (Mar 15, 2018)

wtf is going on here


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> wtf is going on here


Furry pool party. Wanna join?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 15, 2018)

Nah, the chlorine would get all in my fur. I'll stick to skiing, it's a much better, much... "_Safer" _sport.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Sneaks behind wolf, picks him up, and jumps in the pool with him in his arms*



WHEEEEEE


----------



## Loffi (Mar 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Furry pool party. Wanna join?



Is there complimentary food and booze?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *hands you a Corona Lite*
> "Come on otter! lets do a flip of the diving board!"



Watch out, otters are lightweights when it comes to booze!  Check out this dive though;  

*runs up to end of board*
*trips*
*flops*


----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)

Yo.

What it is up?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You mean that one where you work constantly and are tens of k's in debt?


Yes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 15, 2018)

Wtf did I just walk into? A pool party? Too cold for me.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf did I just walk into? A pool party? Too cold for me.


*points at sunbathing area*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf did I just walk into? A pool party? Too cold for me.



You sure now?  Infrarednexus brought beers...


----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf did I just walk into? A pool party? Too cold for me.



Yeah a pool party.

OR MAYBE THEY ARE PLANNING A REVOLUTION!

Either one is fine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *points at sunbathing area*


I have a pretty thick fur coat on. Where's the shade?


----------



## Loffi (Mar 15, 2018)

*drinks all the beer*


----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> *drinks all the beer*



I will murder you and your whole family for that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> *drinks all the beer*


Save me one please. Or five. I really need a beer.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have a pretty thick fur coat on. Where's the shade?


Give me one moment 

*dons hard hat and grabs tool belt*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 15, 2018)

verneder said:


> I will murder you and your whole family for that.


Easy there buddy. No problem. I brought more.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

verneder said:


> Yo.
> 
> What it is up?


Furry Pool Party!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

*swings out through door*

*sawing noises from outside*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 15, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Give me one moment
> 
> *dons hard hat and grabs tool belt*


You know Wolves are great diggers, right?


----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Easy there buddy. No problem. I brought more.



Thank the lord. I have no reason to kill.


----------



## Loffi (Mar 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Save me one please. Or five. I really need a beer.



*regurgitates some beer*


----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> *regurgitates some beer*


That was A disturbing sight.


----------



## Loffi (Mar 15, 2018)

verneder said:


> I will murder you and your whole family for that.



Just don't touch the dog and you'll be k


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know Wolves are great diggers, right?


*sound of trees falling to ground*

*sound of buzzsaw whirring*

HELLO IN THERE!!!  MIGHT NEED SOME FOUNDATION HOLES!!!


----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Just don't touch the dog and you'll be k



I will eat the dog.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

*Gets the burger grill going*
"Daddy Reds makin burgers for the fluffbuts!"


----------



## Loffi (Mar 15, 2018)

verneder said:


> I will eat the dog.



*pukes beer on you*


----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> *pukes beer on you*



I just took a bath...


----------



## Loffi (Mar 15, 2018)

verneder said:


> I just took a bath...



There's a pool right there.


----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> There's a pool right there.



Okay, I shall go in it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

"The burgers are ready"


----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> "The burgers are ready"



May I eat them? 

Them all?


----------



## Loffi (Mar 15, 2018)

Pool contaminated. Party over. sdfasdf


verneder said:


> May I eat them?
> 
> Them all?



You don't ask. You just do.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

*drags in wood and assembles palm oasis themed shaded area*

Phew!! That was hard work!!


----------



## Ginza (Mar 15, 2018)

who broke the forums :/

anyone else having issues with the formatting?


----------



## Loffi (Mar 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> who broke the forums :/
> 
> anyone else having issues with the formatting?



Yeah, I'm having some issue, but I honestly thought it was my crap internet.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't know why, but going to the main FA site then clicking the link through to here usually fixes that.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

verneder said:


> May I eat them?
> 
> Them all?



No kinky


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Furry Pool Party!


Best three words I've heard all day!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 15, 2018)

I was planning on taking a brief nap, but I wound up sleeping for two to three hours.  That will probably prove to be enough to make it difficult for me to get back to sleep later.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2018)

Maybe it's just me, but is anyone else having any issues with autocorrect here? This seems to be the only forum where it makes mine go haywire.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay! *throws you into the pool again, gently and happily*


*splahes into the pool*
YEAH :'D
*turns to @BahgDaddy*
Is mommy wet now? :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 16, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Maybe it's just me, but is anyone else having any issues with autocorrect here? This seems to be the only forum where it makes mine go haywire.


Same here. My autocorrect needs to be put in check or it freaks out.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Same here. My autocorrect needs to be put in check or it freaks out.


Great, so it's not only just me. My theory is the forum antispam filtering is to aggressive, which in turn, throws the language or Unicode input out of whack.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 16, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Great, so it's not only just me. My theory is the forum antispam filtering is to aggressive, which in turn, throws the language or Unicode input out of whack.


Oh. That'd make sense.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 16, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 16, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Maybe it's just me, but is anyone else having any issues with autocorrect here? This seems to be the only forum where it makes mine go haywire.



I like the way "fursuiter" has been corrected to "fruiterer" in someone's post I saw earlier.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I like the way "fursuiter" has been corrected to "fruiterer" in someone's post I saw earlier.


That suggests a forum game.  Post whatever autocorrect decides you should be posting.  Could be interesting.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 16, 2018)

I had a mental image of a fursuited greengrocer.  Perfect job for an ape!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I had a mental image of a fursuited greengrocer.  Perfect job for an ape!


Wouldn’t stay in business very long.  Stock would keep unaccountably disappearing.

*burp*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 16, 2018)

Would give me the perfect reason to go get myself a BackPaw suit though 

“Sorry darling, but this is totally necessary.  Need to pay the mortgage etc.”


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 16, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *splahes into the pool*
> YEAH :'D
> *turns to @BahgDaddy*
> Is mommy wet now? :3


Aagghh!! *shakes the water off*


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No kinky



Men, Ladies, grab your leather masks, your butt plugs, your leashes and handcuffs. We have an unbeliever on our hands.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 16, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Men, Ladies, grab your leather masks, your butt plugs, your leashes and handcuffs. We have an unbeliever on our hands.


Ekhem....


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 16, 2018)

Who here likes Markiplier, or am i the only one here who likes him?


----------



## Astus (Mar 16, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Who here likes Markiplier, or am i the only one here who likes him?



He's the only gamer I actually watch on YouTube  so I guess I do like his content


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 16, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Who here likes Markiplier, or am i the only one here who likes him?



Stopped watching him as much recently, should change that.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 16, 2018)

kingart-games.com: KING Art Games - Buy Iron Harvest
I can't wait to play as Polania Republic, and kick Rusviet and Saxon asses


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 16, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Who here likes Markiplier, or am i the only one here who likes him?


I was on a big Markiplier kick last year I think, but have tapered off on keeping up with him (or really anyone on YouTube) over the past few months. I need to see what I've missed soon, if I can find a good time to binge watch videos for a few days.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Mar 16, 2018)

Good morning everyfur from I-10 in TX


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Men, Ladies, grab your leather masks, your butt plugs, your leashes and handcuffs. We have an unbeliever on our hands.



That escalated quickly. You skunks and your kinks... XD


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That escalated quickly. You skunks and your kinks... XD


What is bad in kinks?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> What is bad in kinks?



Nothing bad, but it does feel like there's a definite correlation between skunk fursonas and certain types of kink!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> What is bad in kinks?





Massan Otter said:


> Nothing bad, but it does feel like there's a definite correlation between skunk fursonas and certain types of kink!



Yeah, this. Must be that alluring black fur.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, this. Must be that alluring black fur.



I mean, I only noticed because I seem to find myself in the same corners of the internet more often than I'd expected!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2018)

Woof woof woof


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof woof woof


Meow Roar Awoooo


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 16, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Meow Roar Awoooo


Something something moth noises?


----------



## Mabus (Mar 16, 2018)

:U


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> :U


U.U ?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> U.U ?


:>


----------



## Jarren (Mar 16, 2018)

o.=.o


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 16, 2018)

(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 16, 2018)

(º_º) also why isn't my alerts actually going off here?


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2018)

Ah, a furry friend is coming to visit from Virginia, so am all excited! From this very site...gonna go out and eat, talk...always nice to visit rl fur friends, is kinda rare here, but always happy when it happens.

Also, the con is just a bit more than a month away now...rooms are booked...registered...3 days of sheer bliss. 

And also, a nice swimming pool.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 16, 2018)

Wonder if you'll meet any otters in the pool?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Something something moth noises?



Sounds about right. (Sounds of owos in the distance.)


----------



## eyeshadow (Mar 16, 2018)

Heeeey all. streaming some wolf spirited loveliness on Picarto now.           /eyeshadowpaints  Join me i don't really like painting alone.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

*yiffs up the chat*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 16, 2018)

Naughty wolf!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *yiffs up the chat*








Not going there again!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 16, 2018)

*crawls into room weak and bloody* "The horror...the horror..I just went through 6 hours of judge judy and news"


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *yiffs up the chat*


no *scratches you with a single claw*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Don't worry then, I promise not to get knotty.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Don't worry then, I promise not to get knotty.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 16, 2018)

*scratches with two this time*


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Don't worry then, I promise not to get knotty.



Speak for yourself. *readies the dancing pole*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> *scratches with two this time*



Ouch. The scratching is only okay under certain, ah, circumstances...


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 16, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Speak for yourself. *readies the dancing pole*


*scratches you with a single claw*


BahgDaddy said:


> Ouch. The scratching is only okay under certain, ah, circumstances...


Don't make me shoot for three!


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 16, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> *scratches you with a single claw*
> !



Rawr!


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 16, 2018)

SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! *screeches right in your face*


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 16, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! *screeches right in your face*



*kisses your nose and skips away*


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 16, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> *kisses your nose and skips away*


*blushes and flies after you*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

*uses dancing pole Shoiyo left behind* WHEEEEE


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *uses dancing pole Shoiyo left behind* WHEEEEE


You asked for it! *scratches with three claws*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> You asked for it! *scratches with three claws*



REEEEE *scratches back while attacking the dance pole*


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> REEEEE *scratches back while attacking the dance pole*


*breaks the pole and screeches right in your face*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone into cyberpunk / sci-fi, Netflix's Altered Carbon is worth checking out. Every episode, the narrative is like a movie.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> *breaks the pole and screeches right in your face*



*dances lewdly around a tree instead*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 17, 2018)

Naughty wolf needs a spanking.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Naughty wolf needs a spanking.



Yes I do. :v


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 17, 2018)

Top Furs is the server for furs who are looking for professional furry server where things are taken in professional way by experienced staff team. We have everything you need or even more as it is packed with fun and friendly furs from around the world. Be a part of this magnificent server and you will understand why people like it and adore the way it is ran. Join now!
discordapp.com: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 17, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Naughty wolf needs a spanking.



Let's start a thread, with a poll!  That'll go well...


----------



## Flowercat (Mar 17, 2018)

Mmmmrrrwwwwwww 
Welp, I'm not sleeping tonight. What's up?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *dances lewdly around a tree instead*


*reaches down from tree and scoops lewd wolfie up for a cuddle*


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 17, 2018)

I just bought vol. 3 of the True Lives of the Fabulous Killjoys comic book. It wasn't cheap. Please stop me before I go broke.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 17, 2018)

Razorscab said:


> I just bought vol. 3 of the True Lives of the Fabulous Killjoys comic book. It wasn't cheap. Please stop me before I go broke.


Put the money down before you hurt someone!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Aagghh!! *shakes the water off*


Are you now clean mummy? :'D I washed you ^o^


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 17, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Are you now clean mummy? :'D I washed you ^o^


*chuckles* yes, thank you *smiles*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *reaches down from tree and scoops lewd wolfie up for a cuddle*



You're too kind


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm going ghost hunting tonight. Should be fun in a house that reports demonic entities.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 17, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Mabus (Mar 17, 2018)

WOOF!!!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 17, 2018)

RRREEEERRREERREEERREEEEE


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 17, 2018)

WelpNathan said:


> what's a furry



A booper, a woofer, a mid-day floofer.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 17, 2018)

WelpNathan said:


> what's a booper



With a snoot like that, you'll soon find out!


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *dances lewdly around a tree instead*


*scratches with four claws, then crushes you*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> *scratches with four claws, then crushes you*



....meep?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 17, 2018)

I have no energy today and everything that's physically engaging and interesting costs energy.

Mannnnn....


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 17, 2018)

Boop


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 17, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> *scratches with four claws, then crushes you*


Can't crush him, he's wrapped in my arms


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 17, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Can't crush him, he's wrapped in my arms



And you've got to think of his little foxie too.  Can't leave him without a Daddy!


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey, I didn't kill him. I just made it so he can't lewd anymore!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

*lewds again*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *lewds again*


<w<


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> <w<



You're up early!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You're up early!


No I just stayed up late, I had an amazing VC


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 17, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> Hey, I didn't kill him. I just made it so he can't lewd anymore!



You can't stop us all!! 

*Lewds all over the forum*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> You can't stop us all!!
> 
> *Lewds all over the forum*


EuuuGGHH! Images of obscene mammals fill all of my eyes! *covers head*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2018)

You can tell how bad moderation has gotten here when topic about zoophilia are allowed to reign supreme. Missing the crazy cat lady already.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> You can tell how bad moderation has gotten here when topic about zoophilia are allowed to reign supreme. Missing the crazy cat lady already.



I don't see what the problem is - the thread does not advocate for zoophilia nor depict it.  It's a discussion about the perception of different styles of adult furry art.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't see what the problem is - the thread does not advocate for zoophilia nor depict it.  It's a discussion about the perception of different styles of adult furry art.


But revolving around the idea of zoophilia. And I'm not just referring to one thread, but all of them since moderation has declined. Also, I'm a little drunk when I posted that, I'll regret it in the morning.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 18, 2018)

Think I might have to step back from FAF for a while.  I won't delete my account or anything like that, but it's just not seeming like an inviting place to spend much time right now.  A number of people I enjoy talking to seem to post here less and less, and things get so judgemental that it's hard to find more than fleeting bits of enjoyment.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't see what the problem is - the thread does not advocate for zoophilia nor depict it.  It's a discussion about the perception of different styles of adult furry art.



Yes.. absolutely.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2018)

That's the dynamic of any community, fandom, clique or whatever else it is you're involved with. The longer you spend with them, the more you begin to notice their faults.

Over the years I've spent with the fandom, I've been down the same road numerous times. I've deleted my account multiple times only to make a new one or somewhere else with the same issues, so maybe talking time off wouldn't hurt, it's what I usually do.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Think I might have to step back from FAF for a while.  I won't delete my account or anything like that, but it's just not seeming like an inviting place to spend much time right now.  A number of people I enjoy talking to seem to post here less and less, and things get so judgemental that it's hard to find more than fleeting bits of enjoyment.


Goodbye sir


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's the dynamic of any community, fandom, clique or whatever else it is you're involved with. The longer you spend with them, the more you begin to notice their faults.
> 
> Over the years I've spent with the fandom, I've been down the same road numerous times. I've deleted my account multiple times only to make a new one or somewhere else with the same issues, so maybe talking time off wouldn't hurt, it's what I usually do.



There's nothing wrong with needing a break.. (so take it if you need it).. like I often do.. (be it an hour, a day, a month, or whatever). Some people take a year off even.

Time away (from anything) can be very refreshing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2018)

Everything in moderation, at least, that's what they say.


----------



## Caraid (Mar 18, 2018)

I think you should be able to talk about things like zoophilia and pedophilia. Pushing away conversations about them isn't going to make them disappear any more than talking about them is suddenly going to make them acceptable.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 18, 2018)

Caraid said:


> I think you should be able to talk about things like zoophilia and pedophilia. Pushing away conversations about them isn't going to make them disappear any more than talking about them is suddenly going to make them acceptable.


Yeah it's perfectly fine to condone zoophilia and pedophilia


----------



## Caraid (Mar 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yeah it's perfectly fine to condone zoophilia and pedophilia



Since when is talking about something condoning it? We can talk about murder, does that mean we're a-okay with murder?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 18, 2018)

Caraid said:


> Since when is talking about something condoning it? We can talk about murder, does that mean we're a-okay with murder?


You have to understand the context of our conversation first. These people were talking about feral porn =/= Zoophilia.  Obviously it's something that should be brushed off as insane. Hence we shouldn't talk about it or feed more into


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Naughty wolf needs a spanking.



Not to mention, a certain fox!

Phew, a friend visited Friday, but, BAM, got hit with a chest cold/bronchitis Saturday...sleep, sleep, sleep and antibiotics. First cold in ages.

Geez, seems very quiet here, but wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

I love how I have woke up today, 9AM, on discord "good morning" I have closed my eyes for a while and I wake up at 12AM


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Think I might have to step back from FAF for a while.  I won't delete my account or anything like that, but it's just not seeming like an inviting place to spend much time right now.  A number of people I enjoy talking to seem to post here less and less, and things get so judgemental that it's hard to find more than fleeting bits of enjoyment.





Simo said:


> seems very quiet here, but wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone.


These are the things that bum me out a little bit about FAF; it's either quiet or it's, let's say, grating and there's not much happy middle. I don't have a fix for that either and being as not terribly social as I am contributes to the quietness at minimum...
But anyways, hey everyone. Hope you're all well. And get over that cold soon, @Simo! Being sick might just be about the worst.


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Think I might have to step back from FAF for a while.  I won't delete my account or anything like that, but it's just not seeming like an inviting place to spend much time right now.  A number of people I enjoy talking to seem to post here less and less, and things get so judgemental that it's hard to find more than fleeting bits of enjoyment.



Yeah, it sure can get to feel like that. Well, I'll always be here, posting on and off; have decided best just to ignore certain things, even when that gets hard. But I'll always be about, to joke, frolic and engage in whatever obscure witticisms.



P_Dragon said:


> These are the things that bum me out a little bit about FAF; it's either quiet or it's, let's say, grating and there's not much happy middle. I don't have a fix for that either and being as not terribly social as I am contributes to the quietness at minimum...
> But anyways, hey everyone. Hope you're all well. And get over that cold soon, @Simo! Being sick might just be about the worst.



Aw, thanks! Well, at least it's not pneumonia! Had that once, in college, and geez, talk about that thin line between this world and the next, coming too close into view...or at least seeming to. Well, seldom get colds, & have some days off to rest, and just gonna take it easy. Typing, eating and hot baths/showers are gonna be my most strenuous activities.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Not to mention, a certain fox!



This fox learns lessons from books, but he also needs to learn a lesson from a good, old-fashioned whoopin'. 



> Phew, a friend visited Friday, but, BAM, got hit with a chest cold/bronchitis Saturday...sleep, sleep, sleep and antibiotics. First cold in ages.
> 
> Geez, seems very quiet here, but wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone.



Get well soon.


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> This fox learns lessons from books, but he also needs to learn a lesson from a good, old-fashioned whoopin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon.



Ah, I will! After all, there's a certain fox, that has to be tended to. 

Been eating a lot of fruit. I got some of my favorite citrus fruits, called Mineolas, Honey-bells, or a few other names, but they are kinda like a tangerine with a nipple, but taste SO good, and only are out a few months a year...anyone ever have one?

They look like this:








Kinda like an excited orange.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I will! After all, there's a certain fox, that has to be tended to.
> 
> Been eating a lot of fruit. I got some of my favorite citrus fruits, called Mineolas, Honey-bells, or a few other names, but they are kinda like a tangerine with a nipple, but taste SO good, and only are out a few months a year...anyone ever have one?
> 
> ...



I haven't had one of those, but you have piqued my curiosity by mentioning them.  I should see if I can find any the next time I am at a store.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I will! After all, there's a certain fox, that has to be tended to.
> 
> Been eating a lot of fruit. I got some of my favorite citrus fruits, called Mineolas, Honey-bells, or a few other names, but they are kinda like a tangerine with a nipple, but taste SO good, and only are out a few months a year...anyone ever have one?
> 
> ...


Yes.  Our local supermarket in Spain has those sometimes


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yes.  Our local supermarket in Spain has those sometimes



Oooooh, they are SO tasty! Invented in Florida, in the 1930s, I believe, as a cross between some kind of grapefruit and an orange, as I recall. 'Mineola' is the place they were invented, I think.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

My answer is... pierogi


----------



## Astus (Mar 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> My answer is... pierogi



Pierogi are life


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Pierogi are life


Yes


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Pizza


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Pizza


Are you reading my mind?


----------



## Astus (Mar 18, 2018)

Waiting on commissions like


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Hola Furries!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hola Furries!


Hi Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Okami


Hi BlackBurn! How are you?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi BlackBurn! How are you?


Moderate, school is stressing me out, my future is uncertain, but now I'm trying to enjoy playing M&B, and well.. life goes on


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

*whispers* hello everyone.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> *whispers* hello everyone.


Hi bhutrflai


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Moderate, school is stressing me out, my future is uncertain, but now I'm trying to enjoy playing M&B, and well.. life goes on


Keep your chin up my young Polish friend!! Your future is never certain. But it's not set in stone either! So DILLY DILLY!!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Keep your chin up my young Polish friend!! Your future is never certain. But it's not set in stone either! So DILLY DILLY!!


Well... I guess you are right


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well... I guess you are right


Probably. Maybe. You will be fine.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Probably. Maybe. You will be fine.


I do hope so... And also I hope that everoyone that I live will do fine.. Well then it means also that I will do fine so same thing


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hola Furries!


¡Hola amigo!  ¿Que tal?


bhutrflai said:


> *whispers* hello everyone.


HI!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2018)

Well I already regret my decision drunk posting last night. Moral of the story, don't drunk post.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> ¡Hola amigo!  ¿Que tal?
> 
> HI!!!


Buenos diaz!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

S'up


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos diaz!!


Heheh.  Great photos of yesterday matey.  Looks like so much fun.  Highly jealous.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Howl is everyone? I am tired af! Me and bhutrflai went from 7am to 330am! I am sore and just flat tired!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> S'up


Sat cross legged at the end of the sofa in the dark.  My partner's not well and has gone to bed, so I'm keeping it as quiet as possible.  Weekend was quite fun though.  I went in my first ever comic shop yesterday (yeah, EMBRACE my inner nerd!!!!*), then had to talk myself out of going to the Hamley's toy store and buying a plush gorilla 

How's you today?



* I am actually a colossal nerd BTW, even without the comic shop


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sat cross legged at the end of the sofa in the dark.  My partner's not well and has gone to bed, so I'm keeping it as quiet as possible.  Weekend was quite fun though.  I went in my first ever comic shop yesterday (yeah, EMBRACE my inner nerd!!!!*), then had to talk myself out of going to the Hamley's toy store and buying a plush gorilla
> 
> How's you today?
> 
> ...


Nerds rule!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

We got up 11am. Now its 4pm. Thinking about a good two hour nap. Sorry your mate is feeling bad. Hope he feels better.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nerds rule!!!


Absolutely!!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We got up 11am. Now its 4pm. Thinking about a good two hour nap. Sorry your mate is feeling bad. Hope he feels better.


Thanks.  I think it's a bit of bronchitis.  He had a cold last week and it's sort of migrated into his chest.  All dry though.  I'm force feeding him and bringing him paracetamol every few hours to keep his temperature down.  Apart from that best to let him sleep I think.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sat cross legged at the end of the sofa in the dark.  My partner's not well and has gone to bed, so I'm keeping it as quiet as possible.  Weekend was quite fun though.  I went in my first ever comic shop yesterday (yeah, EMBRACE my inner nerd!!!!*), then had to talk myself out of going to the Hamley's toy store and buying a plush gorilla
> 
> How's you today?
> 
> ...


Hope he's better soon! And you're so sweet for keeping things quiet so he can rest. 

We are a total nerd family. And I say it proudly!! Nerds tend to be more welcoming than any other 'group' out there. Planning to take our kiddos to our local cb shop in a few weeks. I'm just hoping to find some cool stickers for our truck. 

(I have to talk Okami out of buying plushies everytime we go to any store.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl is everyone?


Hungover. I also learned that reading furry puns while hungover actually hurts a little, which is wired because I'm usually all for them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hungover. I also learned that reading furry puns while hungover actually hurts a little, which is wired because I'm usually all for them.


You know I cant resist them puns. Get a drink and you'll feel better. One drink. One!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hope he's better soon! And you're so sweet for keeping things quiet so he can rest.
> 
> We are a total nerd family. And I say it proudly!! Nerds tend to be more welcoming than any other 'group' out there. Planning to take our kiddos to our local cb shop in a few weeks. I'm just hoping to find some cool stickers for our truck.
> 
> (I have to talk Okami out of buying plushies everytime we go to any store.)


Always makes me laugh when someone calls me a geek or a nerd as an insult.  Standard response is "uh yeah, that's actually true.  What's your point?" 

Well done for nerdifying your next generation too!!

EDIT : Oh, and thanks for the wishes to my partner too.  Sorry, missed that   He'll be fine I think.  Just needs a bit of rest.  I might work from home tomorrow to look after him.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Always makes me laugh when someone calls me a geek or a nerd as an insult.  Standard response is "uh yeah, that's actually true.  What's your point?"
> 
> Well done for nerdifying your next generation too!!
> 
> EDIT : Oh, and thanks for the wishes to my partner too.  Sorry, missed that   He'll be fine I think.  Just needs a bit of rest.  I might work from home tomorrow to look after him.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know I cant resist them puns. Get a drink and you'll feel better. One drink. One!


Hmmm...no specification on the size of drink......


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

The 501st Star Wars unit marched ahead of us in the parade. Twenty wet sad Jawas! Hilarious!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hmmm...no specification on the size of drink......


Larger the better! Why have one when you can get two in the same cup!?


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> Thanks.  I think it's a bit of bronchitis.  He had a cold last week and it's sort of migrated into his chest.  All dry though.  I'm force feeding him and bringing him paracetamol every few hours to keep his temperature down.  Apart from that best to let him sleep I think.



*wheezes hello*

(My voice sounds like Telly Savalas right now, after being on a very rough case...)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 29144


Oh god yes.  I used the tribe word yesterday when talking to the local furry group on Telegram.  Pretty sure I've found mine.

*hugs everyone*


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The 501st Star Wars unit marched ahead of us in the parade. Twenty wet sad Jawas! Hilarious!


Those guys are wonderful.  The ones over here are always visiting hospitals cheering the patients up.  Raise a lot of money too.  Kudos!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> *wheezes hello*
> 
> (My voice sounds like Telly Savalas right now, after being on a very rough case...)


Sorry you're sick fuzzy skunk! Hope you get better!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> *wheezes hello*
> 
> (My voice sounds like Telly Savalas right now, after being on a very rough case...)


Oh hell, not you as well.  Hope you feel better soon matey.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh god yes.  I used the tribe word yesterday when talking to the local furry group on Telegram.  Pretty sure I've found mine.
> 
> *hugs everyone*
> 
> Those guys are wonderful.  The ones over here are always visiting hospitals cheering the patients up.  Raise a lot of money too.  Kudos!!


*stands up and points at all the Furries* MY PEOPLE!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Larger the better! Why have one when you can get two in the same cup!?


Hahahaha.  Doubles all round!!!


Arrrrrrgggggg!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> *wheezes hello*
> 
> (My voice sounds like Telly Savalas right now, after being on a very rough case...)


I miss Telly Savalas!! He was badass!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

Glegleglegle!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *stands up and points at all the Furries* MY PEOPLE!!


Mine too   Took me long enough to find home, but so recognise it now I'm here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Welp! Got to go get a nap in before it is too late. Bhutrflai sure knows how to wear me out!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Welp! Got to go get a nap in before it is too late. Bhutrflai sure knows how to wear me out!


We'll juse leave it at its nap time. Bye y'all.


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh hell, not you as well.  Hope you feel better soon matey.



Oh, yep, I sound like Tom Waits right now. 

Thought maybe it was pneumonia, but so far, Bronchitis...got antibiotics, though.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

Feel better Simo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Bye my Furry Furends!!! We will try to get back on after dinner. *waves bye and throws up the peace sign*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Welp! Got to go get a nap in before it is too late. Bhutrflai sure knows how to wear me out!





bhutrflai said:


> We'll juse leave it at its nap time. Bye y'all.


Cheerio both.  Sleep well


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, yep, I sound like Tom Waits right now.
> 
> Thought maybe it was pneumonia, but so far, Bronchitis...got antibiotics, though.


If it's bronchitis antibiotics won't help sadly.  Lots of fluids and rest.  

*big gorilla to skunk hug*


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If it's bronchitis antibiotics won't help sadly.  Lots of fluids and rest.
> 
> *big gorilla to skunk hug*



They won't: (

Guess I heard there is a viral and bacterial kind? Well, hope it goes away fast, is no fun


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> They won't: (
> 
> Guess I heard there is a viral and bacterial kind? Well, hope it goes away fast, is no fun


No fun at all.  Hope you're being looked after until you feel better 

*gives another hug*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know I cant resist them puns. Get a drink and you'll feel better. One drink. One!


I'll stick to my juice, thanks.

Speaking of hangover remedies, a mouth full of maggots will sober you up.


> *Mouth full of maggots for KFC customer*
> 
> 18/03/2018
> An Australian KFC customer didn't quite get the taste he was expecting.
> ...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Speaking of hangover remedies, a mouth full of maggots will sober you up.


NOOO! The children!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> NOOO! The children!


I should post the video.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> They won't: (
> 
> Guess I heard there is a viral and bacterial kind? Well, hope it goes away fast, is no fun



I believe there are both viral and bacterial variants (I was prescribed antibiotics one time when the doctor said the infection was probably bacterial, and I found them effective). Your doctor probably would have not prescribed the antibiotics if you were dealing with a viral infection. Working inside a library should be helpful in recovering as well (the bronchitis I got in the past was exacerbated by spending all day out in the cold troubleshooting and repairing packaged rooftop units, in addition to lacking a stable sleeping pattern while I was on call).


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I believe there are both viral and bacterial variants (I was prescribed antibiotics one time when the doctor said the infection was probably bacterial, and I found them effective). Your doctor probably would have not prescribed the antibiotics if you were dealing with a viral infection. Working inside a library should be helpful in recovering as well (the bronchitis I got in the past was exacerbated by spending all day out in the cold troubleshooting and repairing packaged rooftop units, in addition to lacking a stable sleeping pattern while I was on call).



Ah, this is good to hear! You don't think there is a variety spread by Vulpines? 

Well, drinking tons of water, here, and taking hot, steamy showers...seems to help.

Oh, also, I must be tired/spacy: for a second, I pictured you having a pattern of sleeping in cold, damp stables!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'll stick to my juice, thanks.
> 
> Speaking of hangover remedies, a mouth full of maggots will sober you up.



Ew.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 18, 2018)

Good night


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good night


Yeah, good night, mate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2018)

Hmm.. I am contemplating buying an Xbox One Wireless controller for the PC, but the fucker is $60..


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm.. I am contemplating buying an Xbox One Wireless controller for the PC, but the fucker is $60..


Go for it mate! I mean c'mon, what else could you use that money for? Food? Bills? NSFW art?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Go for it mate! I mean c'mon, what else could you use that money for? Food? Bills? NSFW art?


I don't do NSFW art tho. :V

Though $60 can get me 3 and a half kebab plates..


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cult? Aliens? Giant Lovecraftian demonic deity?  Everlasting curse? 

So many options, only one story.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2018)

Oh I like this. Well explained.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Hiyah Furends!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

saw this and thought of Massan.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh I like this. Well explained.


I thought this was gonna be a hater fest on furries, but was very entertaining and informative.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Bahgdaddy. Quiet on here tonight.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 29169 saw this and thought of Massan.



Massan Tipsy.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Bahgdaddy. Quiet on here tonight.



Quiet on Discord as well. Maybe everyone is hungover.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Quiet on Discord as well. Maybe everyone is hungover.


I drank from 1030 am til 130am. I feel great!


----------



## Astus (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks like I'm going to be an uncle tomorrow O.O


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Looks like I'm going to be an uncle tomorrow O.O


Congrats!!! Too bad it wont be a monkey, then you could be a monkies uncle!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I drank from 1030 am til 130am. I feel great!



O rly naow?



Astusthefox said:


> Looks like I'm going to be an uncle tomorrow O.O



Were you drunk too?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> O rly naow?
> 
> 
> 
> Were you drunk too?


Drinking with pirates is fun!!!


----------



## Astus (Mar 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Were you drunk too?



Nah, but I'm sure my sister was ;p


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Drinking with pirates is fun!!!



MOAR GROG PLEASE


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> MOAR GROG PLEASE


RUM!!!!!AND COKE!!! AND BEEEEEEER!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Nah, but I'm sure my sister was ;p



Hehe OwO


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> O rly naow?


Yeah, all day drinking is an art form when it comes to the pirates! Lots of food should be involved, and damn you gotta pace yourself!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> RUM!!!!!AND COKE!!! AND BEEEEEEER!!!



_Avast_!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Nah, but I'm sure my sister was ;p


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> RUM!!!!!AND COKE!!! AND BEEEEEEER!!!


No beer for me though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> No beer for me though.


I am sorry I drink up your Rum all the time, baby!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am sorry I drink up your Rum all the time, baby!


That you do. Luckily, I had a backup supply yesterday.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Grog is pirate super power


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Grog is pirate super power


Could you imagine if sailers were allowed to drink grog all day in today's Navies? Probably be alot more collisions.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Could you imagine if sailers were allowed to drink grog all day in today's Navies? Probably be alot more collisions.



Or less, you never know. Probably less shots fired too.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Or less, you never know. Probably less shots fired too.


Nah, the grog would be more for sure. If it was less, they'd prob be smoking some Ganga.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Nah, the grog would be more for sure. If it was less, they'd prob be smoking some Ganga.



Ahh. Get them all lit, then!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 19, 2018)

Goodnight Furries!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 19, 2018)

Sup people? 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight Furries!


Night Okami


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 19, 2018)

I have seen something about becoming uncle, well one kid baby already is unlucky and I'm her uncle, and my second cousin is pregnant so we have anither unlucky baby if we are talking about uncles...


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 19, 2018)

You know your in high demand when your old boss asks your new boss if you can cover a shift on a day your supposed to work


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2018)

I never thought I'd like carrot juice, but after trying it, it's really wonderful. Especially with a splash of orange juice.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 19, 2018)

Have you tried putting honey in your coffee? It sounded gross to me at first and now I love it.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 19, 2018)

I never acquired the taste for coffee. Admittedly, I never tried putting honey in it.


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Have you tried putting honey in your coffee? It sounded gross to me at first and now I love it.



It's not bad, really...almost like that, 'sugar in the raw', in a way.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 19, 2018)

Howdy yall. Hope you're all well!



Simo said:


> I never thought I'd like carrot juice, but after trying it, it's really wonderful. Especially with a splash of orange juice.





Infrarednexus said:


> Have you tried putting honey in your coffee? It sounded gross to me at first and now I love it.


+1 to both of these! Fresh carrot juice is so good, but cleaning my particular juicer is such a pain that I don't do that much LOL. And honey in coffee is fantastic, but I had to switch back to regular sugar because I was going through honey too fast (I drink a ton of coffee ) and it was getting expensive haha


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Have you tried putting honey in your coffee? It sounded gross to me at first and now I love it.



I usually do sugar, or syrup, but I've done that.


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Howdy yall. Hope you're all well!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to both of these! Fresh carrot juice is so good, but cleaning my particular juicer is such a pain that I don't do that much LOL. And honey in coffee is fantastic, but I had to switch back to regular sugar because I was going through honey too fast (I drink a ton of coffee ) and it was getting expensive haha



Oh, agreed! Used to have a juicer, but it broke some time back, but cleaning it was a HUGE pain...and if you left it for a day. OMG. But I would like to get another one, maybe they have some easier to clean models out, these days.

Used to love this blend:

Apples
Pears
carrot (but not too much)
wee bit of beet
little bit of ginger


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Have you tried putting honey in your coffee? It sounded gross to me at first and now I love it.


I normally stir a cube of brown sugar into my espresso, but will now give honey a try.  Thanks


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> I never thought I'd like carrot juice, but after trying it, it's really wonderful. Especially with a splash of orange juice.


Stick some ginger in it too.  Really heightens the flavour.

EDIT : Looking at the later post you probably already have.  Ignore me!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, agreed! Used to have a juicer, but it broke some time back, but cleaning it was a HUGE pain...and if you left it for a day. OMG. But I would like to get another one, maybe they have some easier to clean models out, these days.
> 
> Used to love this blend:
> 
> ...


I've been looking at one of those Nutri-bullet things just for the cleaning convenience.  A friend has made us smoothies with hers and it's so much easier than a juicer.


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I've been looking at one of those Nutri-bullet things just for the cleaning convenience.  A friend has made us smoothies with hers and it's so much easier than a juicer.



Huh, may have to take a peek!


----------



## Astus (Mar 19, 2018)

Whelp, im an uncle now


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 19, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Whelp, im an uncle now


Congratulations! What's the little ones name?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 19, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Whelp, im an uncle now


Huge congrats.  Another fox cub in the world!!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I've been looking at one of those Nutri-bullet things just for the cleaning convenience.  A friend has made us smoothies with hers and it's so much easier than a juicer.



I will have to look into this.  I haven't gotten around to juicing anything, but if there is a more convenient way than a juicer, it may be worth trying.


----------



## Astus (Mar 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Congratulations! What's the little ones name?



I wasn't told yet, they probably are scrambling to figure something out ;p


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I wasn't told yet, they probably are scrambling to figure something out ;p



How about Astus? That sounds cute!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 19, 2018)

AAAAAAHHHHH

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノ┬─┬ ノ( ゜-゜ノ)¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 19, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I wasn't told yet, they probably are scrambling to figure something out ;p


I read that as "Scrabbling". Wtf, brain?

Yes, lets play Scrabble to figure out a baby name.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 20, 2018)

Keeping my mind open to career changes.

Welding is hard work, but my friend might know of two new career opportunities which could be recommended.

Hopefully. Hopefully. One of them really appeals to me. And it'd be nice to work in an environment that isn't filthy and has AC.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 20, 2018)

I doesn't feel fine x_x
Anyway... Hello fluffy Furries, not so fluffy Furries and non-fluffy Furries :'D


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I doesn't feel fine x_x
> Anyway... Hello fluffy Furries, not so fluffy Furries and non-fluffy Furries :'D


Hello Jabber


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello Mommy :>


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Hello Mommy :>


What happened that you don't feel fine?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 20, 2018)

I have influenza D: My head is hurting and I'm hungry right now D: Oh! And there is this one thread I wanted to create but for some reason I'm postponing it D:


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I have influenza D: My head is hurting and I'm hungry right now D: Oh! And there is this one thread I wanted to create but for some reason I'm postponing it D:


*puts cold towel on his head and gives him pierogi*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 20, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *puts cold towel on his head and gives him pierogi*


YEAH PIEROGI ^o^ They are so yummy ^o^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> I have influenza D: My head is hurting and I'm hungry right now D: Oh! And there is this one thread I wanted to create but for some reason I'm postponing it D:



Oh my poor kid! *cuddles and swathes in towels and a damp cloth on forehead* Lets get you better...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh my poor kid! *cuddles and swathes in towels and a damp cloth on forehead* Lets get you better...


Awwww it's so warm ^o^ Thanky big fluffy wulfy daddy :3


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, despite having a cold, been having a great time, doing some very fun RPs with a few furs with a real sense of imagination, humor and who write very well! Been nice, to get back more into this aspect of the fandom; also, have been adopting some RPs into short stories, so I'll have to post these, eventually. 

It's been wonderful, to have the friends I do, and I wanna say thnaks to the community in general, for making this a place where folks can have a good time, and set their cares aside for a spell.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Awwww it's so warm ^o^ Thanky big fluffy wulfy daddy :3



You're welcome. *walks around holding Jabber*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You're welcome. *walks around holding Jabber*


Awwww! Tell me something nice ^o^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Awwww! Tell me something nice ^o^



Well, soon it will sunshine, and the sky will be as bright as your smile, and you'll get over your illness, and it'll be all better.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, soon it will sunshine, and the sky will be as bright as your smile, and you'll get over your illness, and it'll be all better.


Awwww! This sounds soooooo great ^o^
Tell me something... funny :'D


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Awwww! This sounds soooooo great ^o^
> Tell me something... funny :'D



Nah, I'm bad at that. Besides, people just laugh at my mere presence.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Nah, I'm bad at that. Besides, people just laugh at my mere presence.


Because they are so happy to see you ^o^ You are big, fluffy, wulfy and daddy :> This is great ^o^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Because they are so happy to see you ^o^ You are big, fluffy, wulfy and daddy :> This is great ^o^



Well thank you. ^^ *continues to cuddle his kid and wander around a park*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 20, 2018)

*likes to get cuddled*
^o^ Ohhhhh! LOOOK  A FLOWER :3
And there is a... there is a furry ^o^


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> It's been wonderful, to have the friends I do, and I wanna say thnaks to the community in general, for making this a place where folks can have a good time, and set their cares aside for a spell.


Couldn’t agree more   Thanks from me too.


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Couldn’t agree more   Thanks from me too.



Yeah, been having SO much fun, over on my server, with that horse! Hehe...he's in a bit of a bind, now. But, geez, he has such a nice writing style, and dry wit. I'm really lucky, to have friends like him, to kid around with.

And Gorillas, too!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, been having SO much fun, over on my server, with that horse! Hehe...he's in a bit of a bind, now. But, geez, he has such a nice writing style, and dry wit. I'm really lucky, to have friends like him, to kid around with.
> 
> And Gorillas, too!


Hehe.  Nice save!! 

*cuddles skunk*


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 20, 2018)

Evening all!  I don't want to get overly venty at you on an open forum, but I was getting a little down on things over the weekend and took a day or two off.   But I thought I'd be as well to pop back over for the friendlier bits of the forum at least.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Evening all!  I don't want to get overly venty at you on an open forum, but I was getting a little down on things over the weekend and took a day or two off.   But I thought I'd be as well to pop back over for the friendlier bits of the forum at least.


Hello you


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 20, 2018)

Good night


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2018)

Yay! The university is closed tomorrow due to snow and ice and so I get a paid day off! Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yay! The university is closed tomorrow due to snow and ice and so I get a paid day off! Happy happy joy joy!


Excellent.  You can go frolic round a Maypole to celebrate the arrival of spring


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm lovin this spring break. College is a nightmare on exam days.


----------



## Ginza (Mar 20, 2018)

anyone else having problems with discord >.<


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> anyone else having problems with discord >.<



Mine is ok here just checked. Maybe  regional outage? Hope it's back soon.


----------



## Ginza (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Mine is ok here just checked. Maybe  regional outage? Hope it's back soon.



aghhh man this sucks!

thank you!


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> aghhh man this sucks!
> 
> thank you!



It really can, especially when there's somebody you really wanna talk to! I think sometimes it is growing so fast, that maybe sometimes, they have outages? I mean, I'm amazed, at how the number of users has exploded in the past year.


----------



## Ginza (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> It really can, especially when there's somebody you really wanna talk to! I think sometimes it is growing so fast, that maybe sometimes, they have outages? I mean, I'm amazed, at how the number of users has exploded in the past year.



I turned on vpn and it seems to be working fine now. Strange lol! 

I agree, it's definitely grown exponentially


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I turned on vpn and it seems to be working fine now. Strange lol!
> 
> I agree, it's definitely grown exponentially



Odd, works on my phone, but not on my desktop...

also, what's vpn?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I turned on vpn and it seems to be working fine now. Strange lol!
> 
> *I agree, it's definitely grown exponentially*



People are getting weirder


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 20, 2018)

*Pets the wolf and gives him a poptart*


----------



## Ginza (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Odd, works on my phone, but not on my desktop...
> 
> also, what's vpn?



virtual private network :3

essentially, it's a privately hosted server which hides your browsing data and etc


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> virtual private network :3
> 
> essentially, it's a privately hosted server which hides your browsing data and etc


Can you use them on campus?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> also, what's vpn?


An encrypted tunnel between your end device and a service provider.  It protects your data in transit.  Essential when using wifi in coffee shops etc. to stop people potentially listening in on what you're up to.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Pets the wolf and gives him a poptart*



*noms poptart* Thank you


----------



## Ginza (Mar 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Can you use them on campus?



I do :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2018)

People seem to think that because right on red is permitted, that suddenly means right turn lanes are always green, making it necessary to lay down the horn. Like wtf, I knew the rules of right on red before I even cared about driving.


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> virtual private network :3
> 
> essentially, it's a privately hosted server which hides your browsing data and etc



Ah, how does one get one?


----------



## Ginza (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, how does one get one?



I use the one on Opera's browser, it's already built in for free.

however, there are free apps for phones and laptops. Just gotta search and find the right one for you. I like them because it lets me browse blocked websites on campus xD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Paid VPNs like mine mask all of your traffic though.You can still be tied back through emails and such though.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 20, 2018)

I pay for one too.  €50/year.  Use it mostly to tunnel back from my network router in Spain so all my devices there can use the UK TV catch up services like iPlayer.  However, it's unlimited device wise so great when sat in Caffe Nero with the iPad.


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I use the one on Opera's browser, it's already built in for free.
> 
> however, there are free apps for phones and laptops. Just gotta search and find the right one for you. I like them because it lets me browse blocked websites on campus xD



Damn. Still won't open; cleared all browsing data, and such, no dice! UG!!!!!!!!

I am not at all good, with computers 

It almost loads, then goes, "Oh, snap"

On Firefox, it's all jittery/skippy


----------



## Ginza (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Damn. Still won't open; cleared all browsing data, and such, no dice! UG!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am not at all good, with computers
> 
> ...



That’s exactly what was happening to me on chromium! I usually only use my laptop for discord (my phone is a mess, so I seldom keep apps on it) so I don’t know how the mobile app is fairing right now..

It worked for me on opera, but I’ve not been back on in an hour or so. So it could possibly pull the same thing to me again :/


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2018)

Ginza said:


> That’s exactly what was happening to me on chromium! I usually only use my laptop for discord (my phone is a mess, so I seldom keep apps on it) so I don’t know how the mobile app is fairing right now..
> 
> It worked for me on opera, but I’ve not been back on in an hour or so. So it could possibly pull the same thing to me again :/



Just looked at an outage map:

Discord down? Current problems and outages | Down Detector

And am in such an area...

Hope it works again, tomorrow!


----------



## Ginza (Mar 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Just looked at an outage map:
> 
> Discord down? Current problems and outages | Down Detector
> 
> ...



sorry to hear! Fingers crossed it resolves soon


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 20, 2018)

Is it bad that I see the leader of my country falling in popularity, and I sit here, wringing my little paws together in childish glee?


----------



## verneder (Mar 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Is it bad that I see the leader of my country falling in popularity, and I sit here, wringing my little paws together in childish glee?



Nah, let them crash and burn.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Is it bad that I see the leader of my country falling in popularity, and I sit here, wringing my little paws together in childish glee?



Nope, just warm your paws over the fire!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2018)

Woof woof mother f*****s... -___-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 21, 2018)

Got an infraction because I voiced an opinion lols

I wouldn't be surprised from the same people who refused to ban Zaush for using pedo porn for drawing reference


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2018)

>__>
<__<

*walks back out*.. -__-


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 21, 2018)

I’m VERY bored


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 21, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’m VERY bored



I'm very tired and have a headache from studying.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 21, 2018)

Morning all!  We had some battling cats outside early this morning - they made a hell of a racket.


----------



## Astus (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm gone for a bit and the forums blow up with weird threads?  or wait... did they do that when I was here too >.>


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 21, 2018)

Just a tad!  I guess the best we can do is to carry on populating the forum with the OK kind of weird to balance it out...


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 21, 2018)

It was pretty good day so far



I have received points from behavior for going to this church, I had chemistry test and after this learning for a few days I knew almost everything, and it was much easier than I thought ( I have learnt more that I had to for this test), and well.. very nice day


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 21, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I'm gone for a bit and the forums blow up with weird threads?  or wait... did they do that when I was here too >.>



Yeah it always does that.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah it always does that.



It can't just be me who gets suspicious when multiple new members with generic sounding names appear at the same time, say nothing about themselves and jump straight into the most contentious subjects on the forum!


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It can't just be me who gets suspicious when multiple new members with generic sounding names appear at the same time, say nothing about themselves and jump straight into the most contentious subjects on the forum!



One does have to wonder!

Also, nice new avi you have, there : )


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> One does have to wonder!
> 
> Also, nice new avi you have, there : )



I wasn't entirely sure the winking eye came out well, but I had fun looking through yawning otter pics for reference, and figuring out how to work with these pencils.


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I wasn't entirely sure the winking eye came out well, but I had fun looking through yawning otter pics for reference, and figuring out how to work with these pencils.



Ah, well, looks good, and I enjoy your art. I might have to twist your paw, and see if ya can draw a certain skunk, one day, for a small bribe of fish!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 21, 2018)

Today started off well.  Got a lot done this morning, swam at lunch, met one of the London Furs for a quick coffee and chat this afternoon....but unfortunately something’s gone titsup in the office and now I’m sat here....alone....working to fix it.


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Today started off well.  Got a lot done this morning, swam at lunch, met one of the London Furs for a quick coffee and chat this afternoon....but unfortunately something’s gone titsup in the office and now I’m sat here....alone....working to fix it.



Huh, you mean, people are exposing tits in your office? The UK is certainly a curious place! Topless offices, I never would have imagined.

I can send over a shipment of 1980s tube-tops, if it helps, any.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, you mean, people are exposing tits in your office? The UK is certainly a curious place! Topless offices, I never would have imagined.
> 
> I can send over a shipment of 1980s tube-tops, if it helps, any.


Send bottoms too while you’re at it.  We’re even more progressive than you think.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 21, 2018)

You must be having warmer weather than up here in Scotland. We don't usually declare a national state of Taps Aff for another month at least.


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Send bottoms too while you’re at it.  We’re even more progressive than you think.



Shipment of Daisy Dukes coming up!


----------



## Ginza (Mar 21, 2018)

what in the good fuck has gone down on here today?? Honestly, this is pretty much the last strike for me. This site has gone to hell.. not sure if I'll be here much longer


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Finally got home, was ready to sit down and waste the evening away, and the bulb in my room breaks. Fuck.



Ginza said:


> what in the good fuck has gone down on here today?? Honestly, this is pretty much the last strike for me. This site has gone to hell.. not sure if I'll be here much longer



Understatement of of the fucking decade.


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2018)

Ginza said:


> what in the good fuck has gone down on here today?? Honestly, this is pretty much the last strike for me. This site has gone to hell.. not sure if I'll be here much longer



I hear ya. I'll tough it out and sure will miss ya if ya do need a break.


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2018)

Also: a certain lizard seems to have gotten a time out...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 21, 2018)

Just another day in the park!


----------



## Rystren (Mar 21, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2018)

Marf


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Marf



Howdy stranger! Missed ya around here!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 21, 2018)

Just finished watching a Pearl Harbor movie. Cried my eyes out


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 21, 2018)

_Giggles like a child





_


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 21, 2018)

Ginza said:


> what in the good fuck has gone down on here today?? Honestly, this is pretty much the last strike for me. This site has gone to hell.. not sure if I'll be here much longer


I saw that during my usual day-lurking and....I don't really know to be honest. I don't get it. 

Anywho, this is one of those evenings where I have to remind myself of this. These are the words I definitely live by :


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 21, 2018)

In the Many Interacting Worlds Interpretation of probability/theoretical physics, what would happen if one person decided to travel to another timeline, in which their parallel self chose not to travel to another timeline, and met themselves? Would this cause a cancellation of the both timelines simultaneously, cause a rift in space-time itself? Or simply be a leisurely jaunt with yourself in an entirely separate universe created by a spontaneous decision you both did and did not make? 

This is what keeps me up at night, folks.


----------



## Simo (Mar 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> In the Many Interacting Worlds Interpretation of probability/theoretical physics, what would happen if one person decided to travel to another timeline, in which their parallel self chose not to travel to another timeline, and met themselves? Would this cause a cancellation of the both timelines simultaneously, cause a rift in space-time itself? Or simply be a leisurely jaunt with yourself in an entirely separate universe created by a spontaneous decision you both did and did not make?
> 
> This is what keeps me up at night, folks.



Odd, just watched the final Dr. Who as he transforms to a she, and I still can't say!

In other weird news: Got a day off due to snow closing campus. Now, I have got word that due to a massive heating failure, the 7 floor building I work in will be closed until Monday! So, more days off, that they have to pay. This is just too odd. Not that the pay is stunning, but nice to stay home! Seems unreal...will make 9 days off. (had two off due to spring break)


----------



## LBCicedragon (Mar 22, 2018)

I just want to know how many furries are still in schools or universities/colleges.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm still in middle school :3


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 22, 2018)

Me...


----------



## ItsFleco (Mar 22, 2018)

High schooler reporting in


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 22, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 22, 2018)

College student


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 22, 2018)

Working Class.

You're welcome


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 22, 2018)

Otter, doing otter things. 
Good morning!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all


Hi to YOU


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

I’m about to hit my 1000th message, and I’m writing some sort of script to make it special.
IDK why but I am x3


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 22, 2018)

Grgrgrgrgrge


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Grgrgrgrgrge


egrgrgrgrgrG


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 22, 2018)

insomniac here to greet the morning


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> insomniac here to greet the morning


Same XD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> insomniac here to greet the morning


Oh hey I’ve been meaning to ask, and it’s probably been said somewhere, but what species is Malone? They look like a Dutch angel dragon but I could be wrong.


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh hey I’ve been meaning to ask, and it’s probably been said somewhere, but what species is Malone? They look like a Dutch angel dragon but I could be wrong.


he is a manokit, a species made by dubmutt and his name is molohe


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 22, 2018)

_Hey guys, Scarce here-_


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Grgrgrgrgrge


Hi mate


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 22, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi mate


Hi


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> he is a manokit, a species made by dubmutt and his name is molohe


OH ok I remember you saying that before! And “Malohe” ok I guess I read something wrong  thanks for clearing that up! :3


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi


Whats new man?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

I’m going back to sleep now! I was only awake because I was thirsty. Goodnight!


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’m going back to sleep now! I was only awake because I was thirsty. Goodnight!


night!!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

cu


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 22, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Whats new man?


Things start to get better and less stressful


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Things start to get better and less stressful


thats fantastic... its the same for us, a lot of thing going to be better for us as well....


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Soooo...

I decided to mess with my non-furry friend.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

To: Metrofox ..... you rules


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 22, 2018)

Krita 4.o released 
Gonna have to get that!


----------



## Ferrets4days (Mar 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Tries to catch you.
> "Come here. I want to feel the floof."


*fly kick out of nowhere*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 22, 2018)

Finally home


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Finally home


Welcome home buddy. I made you some waffles with extra butter!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

me too  and now.. lets have a week of dance excercise for new performance in the club :/


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Welcome home buddy. I made you some waffles with extra butter!


Sorry I'm already full


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> me too  and now.. lets have a week of dance excercise for new performance in the club :/


Hey, your English is getting a lot better! And I’m saying this because I read your website. And I saw your dance video! You guys are really good!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Hey, your English is getting a lot better! And I’m saying this because I read your website. And I saw your dance video! You guys are really good!


Better english? thx, but dont think so...  adn about video, there is no dance video on our web, its only few seconds of "something like dance" in that only one, becouse we dont want to put commercial video on web. But thx for your words.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> adn about video, there is no dance video on our web, its only few seconds of "something like dance" in that only one, becouse we dont want to put commercial video on web.


Well I meant the video that contained dancing. The little glimpse at your skill


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Well I meant the video that contained dancing. The little glimpse at your skill


yeah, but you see, its really only a little example from old records.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Bluuuuh just take the compliment XD


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Bluuuuh just take the compliment XD


ok ok ok  Thx again


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

explain to me why i have been binge watching chrischan vids?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> explain to me why i have been binge watching chrischan vids?


God knows why XD


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> explain to me why i have been binge watching chrischan vids?


¨whats "chrischan"?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

im so intrigued but i cant STOP ive been doing it for hours


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

it is a very long story


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

here is an example of chrischan


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

well, if you like it, so where is the problem?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

true true it just feels sowrong to. i like to look at his psyche but i do not like him


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

heh... yeah, but there is no problem. Some people like to look from their windows for all day and  dont like it and some look to chrischan and dont like him  So enjoy it, have a better life and do what do you want


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> here is an example of chrischan


Oh dang I thought you meant “Christian” as in the religion. So my joke didn’t work. Dang it


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh dang I thought you meant “Christian” as in the religion. So my joke didn’t work. Dang it


The joke is, I knew you think christian


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey, I haven’t seen @Crimcyan in a while, and his name doesn’t pop up when I @ him. What happened to him?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 22, 2018)

He's been around and posting on Discord, so it would appear to be just here that he's absent from.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> He's been around and posting on Discord, so it would appear to be just here that he's absent from.


Hmm. Well the forums sure aren’t as interesting without him.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

my soul ITS LEAKING 



  SOMEONE PATCH UP MY CRINGE HOLES


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 22, 2018)

_Sees notification
_
Oooh, new post!

_Opens thread

Chris-Chan jumpscare
_
REEEEEEEEEE-


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Hmm. Well the forums sure aren’t as interesting without him.





zyther kaldrok said:


> my soul ITS LEAKING
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEONE PATCH UP MY CRINGE HOLES





MetroFox2 said:


> _Sees notification
> _
> Oooh, new post!
> 
> ...


Nevermind.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

my SOUL HELP ME 
THE CHAN OF CHRIS IS DEVOURING IT WITH HIS RAPEY CRINGE


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

So uh
I didn't post this yet but I survived a tornado
So uh yeah


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

oh shit where?


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

Alabama is a terrible place to live XD


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

I survive tornado everytime when Tucy is comming home back from her work


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> I survive tornado everytime when Tucy is comming home back from her work


I just spit out my orange juice XD


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 22, 2018)

FOR THE EMPRAAHH


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

well atleast your ok my friend


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just spit out my orange juice XD


Do you have a bunker or something so at backyard against tornados?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

DEUS VULT BROTHER


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 22, 2018)

Usually a basement works just fine when no windows are nearby. But you can check with your neighbors to see if they have one.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

No, we couldn't make it to shelter in time. We were in the hallway of a very old house 
I wrote a story about it!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 22, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> DEUS VULT BROTHER


Wait so you are one of those christian heretics? DIE YOU HERETIC, FOR THE EMPRAAAHHH *Charges in his Space marine armor with a saw sword and bolt pistol*


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

*-*
What is going on in here xD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So uh
> I didn't post this yet but I survived a tornado
> So uh yeah


In oklahoma the tornado sirens go off and we just sit on our porch and watch the tornado form. We deal with these things at least once a month. XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No, we couldn't make it to shelter in time. We were in the hallway of a very old house
> I wrote a story about it!


That's one hell of a story to tell. Sorry about what your father said. That's just not cool.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wait so you are one of those christian heretics? DIE YOU HERETIC, FOR THE EMPRAAAHHH *Charges in his Space marine armor with a saw sword and bolt pistol*


SPACE MARINE


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No, we couldn't make it to shelter in time. We were in the hallway of a very old house
> I wrote a story about it!


oh man, your writing so fantastic!!! GJ!!


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> In oklahoma the tornado sirens go off and we just sit on our porch and watch the tornado form. We deal with these things at least once a month. XD


I imagine. I passed through oklahoma a few years ago and all the post cards we could find had twisters on them


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Wait so you are one of those christian heretics? DIE YOU HERETIC, FOR THE EMPRAAAHHH *Charges in his Space marine armor with a saw sword and bolt pistol*


oh shit


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> oh man, your writing so fantastic!!! GJ!!


 Thank you!


Infrarednexus said:


> That's one hell of a story to tell. Sorry about what your father said. That's just not cool.


Step father, and happens all the time. I'm used to it


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't know what's worse, tornados or hurricanes


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

With hurricanes, if you're used to it, you just cling onto a tree like no big deal B)
Tornados for me, i'm like "OH GOD OH GOD I'M GONNA DIE!" 
I was texting everyone I knew on my flip phone and on discord and was saying "if I don't make it out of this I love you all!"
So that happened -_-'


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 22, 2018)

Well.... its time to visit a bar for some beer  c u guys tomorow.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't know what's worse, tornados or hurricanes


XENOS


----------



## Goeiz (Mar 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't know what's worse, tornados or hurricanes



I mean, I survived two hurricanes. You just need to find good shelter and stock up on food, water, and possibly gas or diesel
 if you have a generator or someone is sharing one with you. 

But tornadoes... well, I mean, they kind of throw heavier stuff at you more often but I don't know. Never seen one up close and personal, and I don't plan to.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I imagine. I passed through oklahoma a few years ago and all the post cards we could find had twisters on them


Sounds about right XD


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDD GOD MY SOULHAS COMPLETELY LEFT. I THINK ITS GONNA TAKE A VACATION 



 please kill me


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

Uh


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Uh


PLEASE KILL ME PLEASE


----------



## Astus (Mar 22, 2018)

Trump has been a real pain with his economic plans... my stocks can't keep handling hit after hit...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Trump has been a real pain with his economic plans... my stocks can't keep handling hit after hit...


He shouldn’t be allowed to make economic plans, seeing as to how he has gone into debt MULTIPLE TIMES


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> He shouldn’t be allowed to make economic plans, seeing as to how he has gone into debt MULTIPLE TIMES


CCCCCRRRRRREEEEEEEVVVVVVVVAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> CCCCCRRRRRREEEEEEEVVVVVVVVAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN


KIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> KIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Hi


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Hi


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOMMMYYYYYGOD

hi


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOMMMYYYYYGOD
> 
> hi


IIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN AAAAAAA WWWWWWHHHHHIIIIIIILLLLLLEEEEE HHHHHAAAAAASSSSSNNNNN'''''TTTTTT IIIIIIIITTTTTT ????????


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> IIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN AAAAAAA WWWWWWHHHHHIIIIIIILLLLLLEEEEE HHHHHAAAAAASSSSSNNNNN'''''TTTTTT IIIIIIIITTTTTT ????????


YEEEEEEAAAAHHHH IIIIITTT HHAAASASSS. MMMMMYYYY SSSTTTUUUUPPPPIIIIDDDD COOOOMMMMMPPPPUUUUTTTEEERRRRR WWWWWOOOONNNNTTT LLOOOOOAAADDD I JUST WANT TO WATCH SAO ORDINAL SXALE WHY WONT IT LOAD


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> YEEEEEEAAAAHHHH IIIIITTT HHAAASASSS. MMMMMYYYY SSSTTTUUUUPPPPIIIIDDDD COOOOMMMMMPPPPUUUUTTTEEERRRRR WWWWWOOOONNNNTTT LLOOOOOAAADDD I JUST WANT TO WATCH SAO ORDINAL SXALE WHY WONT IT LOAD


OOOOOOHHHHH MMMMYYYY

We need to stop before we get in trouble for spam XD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> OOOOOOHHHHH MMMMYYYY
> 
> We need to stop before we get in trouble for spam XD


Yeah that won’t be good.
Oh hey it’s finally playing!


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yeah that won’t be good.
> Oh hey it’s finally playing!


Get an adblocker XD


----------



## LBCicedragon (Mar 23, 2018)

Until I tried eating a jujube when I was chewing banana.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

LBCicedragon said:


> Until I tried eating a jujube when I was chewing banana.


That makes sense?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

Opinions on forked tongue body mods? I’m thinking I may get that done at some point but I’m not sure.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 23, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Opinions on forked tongue body mods? I’m thinking I may get that done at some point but I’m not sure.



Like to yourself?


----------



## LBCicedragon (Mar 23, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> That makes sense?


You should try it!That taste is VERY unforgettable.
I had a mouthful of banana and then I chew a jujube.(volume ratio ——   b : j = 3:1)
On the website it introduced"tastes like chewing a fly soaked in soap solution".I'd rather say it's far more than that.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Like to yourself?


I wouldn’t be doing it myself, it would be done by a professional.
But yeah, at some point.
Obviously not right now, seeing as how I’m too young.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 23, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I wouldn’t be doing it myself, it would be done by a professional.
> But yeah, at some point.
> Obviously not right now, seeing as how I’m too young.



Sure, doing it yourself might be a good way to bleed to death.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sure, doing it yourself might be a good way to bleed to death.


And that’s why a professional would be doing it XD
I hear it’s just a 20 minute procedure. But it’s expensive @-@


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 23, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> And that’s why a professional would be doing it XD
> I hear it’s just a 20 minute procedure. But it’s expensive @-@



I'm not sure I see the allure myself


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not sure I see the allure myself


Not everyone does. It looks scary and painful, but cool to some people. It just so happens I’m one of the people who think it’s cool.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

good morning


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 23, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Morning


hi man  how are you?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 23, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> hi man  how are you?


Pretty good, friday, I managed to give note I forgot to give yesterday, so I don't get the bad grade


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

I am at home... just resting  But by 2 hours i have foxbussiness meeting, so i must travel to next town...  and next weekend is free so we will visit some orphanage and I think we will take camera with us, so maybe there will be some photos...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2018)

Word of advice: don't get annoyed because someone might not like what you're into. If someone specifies as to why he or she might not like it, that person has every right to say why. If you're afraid of the answer, maybe refrain from asking the question in the first place.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Word of advice: don't get annoyed because someone might not like what you're into. If someone specifies as to why he or she might not like it, that person has every right to say why. If you're afraid of the answer, maybe refrain from asking the question in the first place.


Easy to say, hard to do....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Easy to say, hard to do....


Not really...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

belive me... we are the best example...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> belive me... we are the best example...


Won't argue with that. But if you leave a question open to interpretation or criticism, you should have a general idea of what to expect....


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

hm... but sometimes you cannot let question opened...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> hm... but sometimes you cannot let question opened...


That would be a rhetorical question, a question asked in order to create a dramatic effect or to make a point rather than to get an answer. It's usually wise to specify that beforehand, but if it's public most will still have their opinion about it.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

hm... but i am not talking about will of public, but about will of czech furries. You know, for understand, we have a sentence on the bottom of our web :
"By the way, theoretically we belong to furries community , BUT we dont want to have anything with them (only in Czech - personal reasons). Thanks.       Dox and Tucy." .... you can imagine now, what i am talking about.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 23, 2018)

mornin everyone


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

hi zyther!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

hi i exist


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> hi i exist


...and thats good news


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey all <3


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

AAAAH IM AWAKE!!! Huh? Oh hey guys.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

good morning then 0_0 lol


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

hej! awake? now?  Whats the time at your country? I have 16:31


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

*sitting in corner freaking out about weird dream* I’m okay... I’m okay... I’m nOT OKAY


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> hej! awake? now?  Whats the time at your country? I have 16:31


10:31 central time here in America


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

11:40 EST America, and i have this stuck in my head now omgg


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> 11:40 EST America, and i have this stuck in my head now omgg


You’re welcome XDDDDD


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

omgg my boss is gonna pay for my lunch i feel so guilty i've done literally nothing all morning


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 23, 2018)

I see some new faces in here. :3


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 23, 2018)

Finally weekend again


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

BlackBurn!! Hi mate


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 23, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> BlackBurn!! Hi mate


Hi Dox


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Dox


so will you rest all weekend?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 23, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> so will you rest all weekend?


Probably not, I have to spend some hours studying physics and other shit


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 23, 2018)

physics is not shit my friend! Its important. Well, i cannot rest all weekend as well...  only when Tucy is at work


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Probably not, I have to spend some hours studying physics and other shit


godddd i took physics last semester, it made me want to take the tide pod challenge ughhhh
good luck i guess


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 23, 2018)

Work was a bloody nightmare.

Gods glad I'm done with it. Time to go home take some shots and draw something.... hopefully.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

luckyyyy
i work till 5:30 EST save me


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 23, 2018)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMY :'D
DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDY     :'D


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2018)

It's my brothers birthday today. I've got him a guitar.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's my brothers birthday today. I've got him a guitar.



Always a fine thing to have around! Does he play already or is he new to it?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's my brothers birthday today. I've got him a guitar.


happy birthday to him!! did he get snowed in like mine on Sunday? lol i hope not


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Always a fine thing to have around! Does he play already or is he new to it?


New to it. But I'm sure he could learn by paying for a few classes during his time off.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 23, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMY :'D
> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDY     :'D


Oh hi sonny *pets*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

i haz no parents i is orphan adopt pls


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh hi sonny *pets*


*cuddle*
Hey mommy :3 I feel muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch better now :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i haz no parents i is orphan adopt pls


I'll take you in. Well go on adventures together!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'll take you in. Well go on adventures together!


ha YEET *packs bags*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> ha YEET *packs bags*


Ima take u to da planet mars. Well go gem mining and hunt some evil robots, then well get a burger to celebrate


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Ima take u to da planet mars. Well go gem mining and hunt some evil robots, then well get a burger to celebrate


umm
my irl last name is Marrs
by birth
*nonchalant bites into a snickers bar*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 23, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *cuddle*
> Hey mommy :3 I feel muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch better now :3


That's good, I also feel muuch better now ^w^ *hugs*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

daddy it's cold :/


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 23, 2018)

>Be me
>cum into toilet
>flush
>cum gets to sewage
>then to ocean
>gets hot
>evaporates 
>rains in US
>gets bottled
>sold
>10/10 hot daddy drinks it
>technically sucked dick

Later Virgins


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

...da hell did I find?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29309
> >Be me
> >cum into toilet
> >flush
> ...


why does this make sense omgg


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

oh! I didn't know anyone else was on here! I thought It was abandoned today


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2018)

Phew, I've been a busy skunk!

All of the sudden, I have had several very fun RPs come along, from furs with great writing ability, humor and that just mesh, from SFW, to well...things that gotten a lot more frisky! It's really been amazing. It also tends to help me with writing fiction. So I've not been on as much, as I might normally, but I'll always nose into this place.

Also, have been working on the rubber-furs Discord server I always wanted to start, for any furs with rubbery/squeaky interests, and that's been going well; more work than I thought, but no drama, just a place to have fun. Will have to post about in sometimes, as we get more details hammered out  But has been good, hard, having this interest, has been lonely, at times.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Phew, I've been a busy skunk!
> 
> All of the sudden, I have had several very fun RPs come along, from furs with great writing ability, humor and that just mesh, from SFW, to well...things that gotten a lot more frisky! It's really been amazing. It also tends to help me with writing fiction. So I've not been on as much, as I might normally, but I'll always nose into this place.
> 
> Also, have been working on the rubber-furs Discord server I always wanted to start, for any furs with rubbery/squeaky interests, and that's been going well; more work than I thought, but no drama, just a place to have fun. Will have to post about in sometimes, as we get more details hammered out  But has been good, hard, having this interest, has been lonely, at times.


wanna rp? lol


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Phew, I've been a busy skunk!
> 
> All of the sudden, I have had several very fun RPs come along, from furs with great writing ability, humor and that just mesh, from SFW, to well...things that gotten a lot more frisky! It's really been amazing. It also tends to help me with writing fiction. So I've not been on as much, as I might normally, but I'll always nose into this place.
> 
> Also, have been working on the rubber-furs Discord server I always wanted to start, for any furs with rubbery/squeaky interests, and that's been going well; more work than I thought, but no drama, just a place to have fun. Will have to post about in sometimes, as we get more details hammered out  But has been good, hard, having this interest, has been lonely, at times.


wow. that seems overwhelming


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

also what kind of rp do you do? Just a curious Jackal question


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2018)

Yep, need to limit RPs a bit! But they do come and go, and often in the spring.

Furries sure do get frisky, in the spring, I have noted


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep, need to limit RPs a bit! But they do come and go, and often in the spring.
> 
> Furries sure do get frisky, in the spring, I have noted


Yeah. more free time I guess


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> also what kind of rp do you do? Just a curious Jackal question


 
Ah, all sorts, but mainly ones that are either:

More set in reality, present day, or sometimes historic, but I tend to go between 1900-present, with the about 1900-1910 being one time period, another, the Great depression, and another, the 1980s, when it's not the present. I'm often struggling, or on the run, in these, or some sort of under-dog, bucking the rules of society...but it varies! Also, sometimes I use my alternate character, a Fossa! He's bossy, but also, a bit silly.

Then, sometimes, I like to do transformation-oriented RPs, and these are set in the present, but have a sci-fi flair, of course, or very occasionally, a supernatural one.

Some RPs I have done last days, some weeks/months, and a few, lasted a couple of years, on and off...it's among the most fun things I have found, in the fandom; I love the totally open-ended, interactive aspect of it


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

oh wow! Never done anything like that before...which is sad since my fursona is an inventor.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 23, 2018)

*breaks down door* i heard rp


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *breaks down door* i heard rp


Woah! Hey there!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 23, 2018)

*waves* hey there jackal man


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

did you actually hear us talking about rp? *adjusts my necklace*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 23, 2018)

yeparoonie


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

really now? Then that means your hunting for a partner. am I correct?


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2018)

Ooooh, two Jackals are sure to spell trouble


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 23, 2018)

yeproonie *cracks neck*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

what do you mean by that skunk?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 23, 2018)

i am a hyena good skunk


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 23, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> That's good, I also feel muuch better now ^w^ *hugs*


And fluffy wulfy daddy? :'D He tooooo? :3
*hugs also because hugging is nice*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Oops! I gtg be back soon. *Runs off somewhere*


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> what do you mean by that skunk?





zyther kaldrok said:


> i am a hyena good skunk



Er, I just meant that I'm sure you're totally angelic, innocent Jackals!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 23, 2018)

Is there something I should know about Jackals?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Is there something I should know about Jackals?


<_<
>_>

Nope.  Nothing.  Nothing at all.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

? I leave for a few minutes...what happened?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ? I leave for a few minutes...what happened?


Conspiring of jackal intentions and what not.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

...suddenly I feel offended


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh no, I didn't mean it like that!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh ok then.


----------



## Flowercat (Mar 23, 2018)

Woo! Just got a new phone!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

Hiya Furries!!!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

hello


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> hello


Hello back.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

Where is everyone? Quiet in here. * hears crickets chirping*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Yeah. After I left I became a ghost town here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

It happens a lot lately. But no worries. It always picks back up.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Usually once okami shows up, the party gets going. Might just take a few minutes...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Usually once okami shows up, the party gets going. Might just take a few minutes...


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

hhe ok then


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> hhe ok then


Maybe some more folks will show up. Plenty on now.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

yeah. I hope so.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> yeah. I hope so.


Going through the thread Post a pic in response to user above you. It is freakin hilarious!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey Simo!


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe some more folks will show up. Plenty on now.



Hey there! Nice to see ya! Forums have been much calmer and more friendly, these past days.

Been a busy skunk here, so many frisky furs wanna RP...Spring is here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey there! Nice to see ya! Forums have been much calmer and more friendly, these past days.
> 
> Been a busy skunk here, so many frisky furs wanna RP...Spring is here


Your such a nice skunk. I have lurked a bit but just been doing other things. How are you?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice to meet ya people.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Some people have all the luck.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

*sits in the corner, just watching the room*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

*notices you* Hey there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Nice to meet ya people.


Hello. A new person? And a bear? Cool!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey there! Nice to see ya! Forums have been much calmer and more friendly, these past days.
> 
> Been a busy skunk here, so many frisky furs wanna RP...Spring is here


Hiya Simo! Glad your good!

Time for twitterbating, huh?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> *sits in the corner, just watching the room*


Yeah, but I get to sit next to you!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, but I get to sit next to you!


I guess you can sit next to me.


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Your such a nice skunk. I have lurked a bit but just been doing other things. How are you?



Thanks! Had some time off: where I work, the library at the university stays open, Sping Break, which was this week, and the employees get two days off, so I took Mon and Tues. Weds, we got closed for snow...then, Weds night, I get an email: major heat failure in the 7 floor library, closed till Monday! So I got a paid week off, instead of two days


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *notices you* Hey there!


Hi, nice to meet you.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello. A new person? And a bear? Cool!


Sure lets go with bear, that works lol.  
Figured these forums would be a nice place to relax, nice t' see yer all friendly.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice to meet you too! *smiles and puts hands behind my head*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

I smell a lion.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice to meet you too, PB. Welcome to Crazy Town! And for the most part, everyone is friendly.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Sure lets go with bear, that works lol.
> Figured these forums would be a nice place to relax, nice t' see yer all friendly.


So, are you a Furry?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

wait did you say...l-lion!?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Nice to meet you too! *smiles and puts hands behind my head*


And you are an inventor? Pawsome!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> wait did you say...l-lion!?


It's a laughing lion, so you're good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

If yall didnt already know, me and bhutrflai are soulmates.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Nice to meet you too, PB. Welcome to Crazy Town! And for the most part, everyone is friendly.


Crazy is a word I like to hear, mate!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So, are you a Furry?


Sort of?  More like just started really getting into it.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Phew. and yeah though most of my inventions blow up in my face.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Nice to meet you too, PB. Welcome to Crazy Town! And for the most part, everyone is friendly.


She says it is Okami's Crazy Town. But I just work here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If yall didnt already know, me and bhutrflai are soulmates.


They've only been around us for like 5 mins, dear. Give them time to see our sappiness.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Phew. and yeah though most of my inventions blow up in my face.


That's how that sorta thing works though, right?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Crazy is a word I like to hear, mate!
> 
> Sort of?  More like just started really getting into it.


Oh boy. Sounds like me about two years ago. Kinda snowballed for me. Bhutrflai like to say I fell down the furry rabbit hole. Maybe.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She says it is Okami's Crazy Town. But I just work here.


They'll realize I'm right about this soon enough too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Phew. and yeah though most of my inventions blow up in my face.


Well I hope you wear goggles!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

I find Furries to be fascinating!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh boy. Sounds like me about two years ago. Kinda snowballed for me. Bhutrflai like to say I fell down the furry rabbit hole. Maybe.


Oh dear.  Well hopefully for me there aren't too many bloody rocks in said hole.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I find Furries to be fascinating!!


Frustrating would be my word. At least when it comes to Okami's obsession anyways.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh dear.  Well hopefully for me there aren't too many bloody rocks in said hole.


Are you English? American? Aussie?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Frustrating would be my word. At least when it comes to Okami's obsession anyways.


I am a bit obsessed.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh dear.  Well hopefully for me there aren't too many bloody rocks in said hole.


There's probaby a big fluffy cushion at the bottom, so it's ok. (I don't know as I'm still clinging to the edge, refusing to let go)


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am a bit obsessed.


It's not just a passion...it's an obsession!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 23, 2018)

It turns out that insect repellent works quite well at removing the oxidation from headlight covers.  I wonder how long it will last.  Needless to say, there is a noticeable difference when I drive at night.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> It turns out that insect repellent works quite well at removing the oxidation from headlight covers.  I wonder how long it will last.  Needless to say, there is a noticeable difference when I drive at night.


Life hack!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> There's probaby a big fluffy cushion at the bottom, so it's ok. (I don't know as I'm still clinging to the edge, refusing to let go)


Hanging on to that last small root of sanity, Baby? Psssst*leans close and whispers* you can let go now


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> It's not just a passion...it's an obsession!


That's what my coffee cup says.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

*Had snuck away and began to build something*


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hanging on to that last small root of sanity, Baby? Psssst*leans close and whispers* you can let go now


Uh. No. I'm never letting go!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are you English? American? Aussie?


Aussie!  Tad too obvious? lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> It turns out that insect repellent works quite well at removing the oxidation from headlight covers.  I wonder how long it will last.  Needless to say, there is a noticeable difference when I drive at night.


Oh yeah. It works. I do that too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Aussie!  Tad too obvious? lol


There are a few Aussies on here. And English. And Scotts. There may even be some Irish too.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There are a few Aussies on here. And English. And Scotts. There may even be some Irish too.


Well that's pretty neat t'hear.  I love the Scotts, always nice to hear someone yellin' at ya with a twang.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Haven't seen any Irish or scotts recently. *Calls from afar*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Haven't seen any Irish or scotts recently. *Calls from afar*


Massan Otter is a Scott. Backpawscratcher is an Englishman living in Spain I think. Lots of diverse folks on here. Some Russians. Some Polish folks. Asian. African. Everywhere!! FURRY TAKE OVER!!!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

uh oh..........*My machine starts to shake and spark* umm guys? you might wanna take cover.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> uh oh..........*My machine starts to shake and spark* umm guys? you might wanna take cover.


Uh oh!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

TAKE COVER! *Dives into a nearby bush as the contraption explodes


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> TAKE COVER! *Dives into a nearby bush as the contraption explodes


Do you make things that don't explode?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Massan Otter is a Scott. Backpawscratcher is an Englishman living in Spain I think. Lots of diverse folks on here. Some Russians. Some Polish folks. Asian. African. Everywhere!! FURRY TAKE OVER!!!


Dem furries and dere global agendaaaa.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Dem furries and dere global agendaaaa.



This made me think of a furry version of Alex Jones screaming about chem trails turning all the foxes gay.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 23, 2018)

*a wild Sasha appears*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> This made me think of a furry version of Alex Jones screaming about chem trails turning all the foxes gay.


That is EXACTLY what was in my skull.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That is EXACTLY what was in my skull.



I would pay a fortune to see this animated in furry form.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I would pay a fortune to see this animated in furry form.


To this day I still don't know if he's serious or just an extremely devoted comedian.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> To this day I still don't know if he's serious or just an extremely devoted comedian.



I think he started off as an advocate for political change, and then realized the conspiracy angles just got better ratings, and is running wild with it.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I think he started off as an advocate for political change, and then realized the conspiracy angles just got better ratings, and is running wild with it.


That's pretty great actually lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 23, 2018)

Goodnight Furries, old and new!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight Furries, old and new!


G'night, sleep well and nice to meet'cha.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> This made me think of a furry version of Alex Jones screaming about chem trails turning all the foxes gay.



"What do you think tap water is?  It's a gay bomb, baby!"
-Alex Jones

I am a bisexual fox, so there must have been something in the water I drank!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> "What do you think tap water is?  It's a gay bomb, baby!"
> -Alex Jones
> 
> I am a bisexual fox, so there must have been something in the water I drank!



"It's a gay bomb, baby~"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> "What do you think tap water is?  It's a gay bomb, baby!"
> -Alex Jones
> 
> I am a bisexual fox, so there must have been something in the water I drank!



That's just cause foxes are kinky


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

Oops.  Missed @bhutrflai and @Okami_No_Heishi again.  Timezones!! *shakes all four fists*

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oops.  Missed @bhutrflai and @Okami_No_Heishi again.  Timezones!! *shakes all four fists*
> 
> Good morning everyone!!


Good evenin', nice to meet'cha!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 24, 2018)

Morning!  It's actually looking like spring here, which feels a little overdue.  Might have to go out for a jaunt somewhere.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning!  It's actually looking like spring here, which feels a little overdue.  Might have to go out for a jaunt somewhere.


Riverbank!!  Go be an otter!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Good evenin', nice to meet'cha!


*waves stupidly from beneath a tree*

So are you a polar bear as the name suggests?  I’m always trying to get my non-furry partner to be a polar bear.  That or a panda.  So far he’s resisting, but I’m not giving up hope


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *waves stupidly from beneath a tree*
> 
> So are you a polar bear as the name suggests?  I’m always trying to get my non-furry partner to be a polar bear.  That or a panda.  So far he’s resisting, but I’m not giving up hope


I was thinking about it! I made a thread earlier askin if anybody had any ideas.  Polar Bears are pretty cool imo!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I was thinking about it! I made a thread earlier askin if anybody had any ideas.  Polar Bears are pretty cool imo!


LOL.  They certainly live in a cool place


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> LOL.  They certainly live in a cool place


HAH! Alright, I like ya mate.  Great to meet ya, gorilla man.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> HAH! Alright, I like ya mate.  Great to meet ya, gorilla man.


*clumsily high fives*

And I you


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *clumsily high fives*
> 
> And I you


*systematically returns with vigor*
Everyone here's pretty lax'd.  It's nice to relax here in the evening I've found.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Good morning


ow ya goin'?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *systematically returns with vigor*
> Everyone here's pretty lax'd.  It's nice to relax here in the evening I've found.


Yeah, they’re a good bunch here.  Posters tend to pop in an out though, so don’t be put off if you turn up during a quiet period such as now.  It picks up again, plus we get lots of new faces joining all the time which keeps it all fresh 

Hi @Black Burn


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ow ya goin'?


I have to go to the hairdresser, I don't want to...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yeah, they’re a good bunch here.  Posters tend to pop in an out though, so don’t be put off if you turn up during a quiet period such as now.  It picks up again, plus we get lots of new faces joining all the time which keeps it all fresh
> 
> Hi @Black Burn


Never a problem, pretty sure if I jumped in when it was busy I'd be too bloody shellshocked t'speak!



Black Burn said:


> I have to go to the hairdresser, I don't want to...


Why ya feelin ilk about it?  Always nice to get yer hair configured the way ya want.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Why ya feelin ilk about it? Always nice to get yer hair configured the way ya want.


Going out, contact with people, trying to explain how I want to have it, waiting.. my introvert soul suffers


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Going out, contact with people, trying to explain how I want to have it, waiting.. my introvert soul suffers


HAH, Ya I feel ya there then mate.  I've gotten bad enough to start countin the floor tiles at a barber.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Going out, contact with people, trying to explain how I want to have it, waiting.. my introvert soul suffers



I have a really good hairdresser friend - it works best if I don't even tell her what I want and just let her go for it.  Plus she offers you good Polish vodka each time.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 24, 2018)

good morning to everyone


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 24, 2018)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING FLUFFY FURRIES  And not-so-fluffy furries! And non-fluffy furries :3


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING FLUFFY FURRIES  And not-so-fluffy furries! And non-fluffy furries :3


Hello *hug*


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hello *hug*


MOMMY ^o^
*cuddle*
Where... where did the pool party go? D:


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

So far successful morning.  Haircut - check, swapped lots of Pounds for Euros - check, grocery shopping - check, just sat in a Leon nomming down eggs, halloumi, mushrooms and beans, then off down to Oxford St. before it gets stupid.  Need to ring my parents too.  Must not forget that bit!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> MOMMY ^o^
> *cuddle*
> Where... where did the pool party go? D:


*pulls aside draped curtain to reveal tropical themed indoor baths, complete with fountains and palm trees*

Will this do?


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *pulls aside draped curtain to reveal tropical themed indoor baths, complete with fountains and palm trees*
> 
> Will this do?



*Places my head in my paws* 

A bath house... This can only end in a triple-x-rated scenario.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> *Places my head in my paws*
> 
> A bath house... This can only end in a triple-x-rated scenario.


Hey bath houses are rad, scented soaps are amazing.  They can end with a PG rating.
im not saying it will but hey


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hey bath houses are rad, scented soaps are amazing.  They can end with a PG rating.
> im not saying it will but hey



Not here it won't! I can practically smell the smut already...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Not here it won't! I can practically smell the smut already...


Didn't know skunks had such a good sense of smell.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Didn't know skunks had such a good sense of smell.



Well, we're virtually blind, so we have to make up for it _somewhere_


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Geez calm down it's not like it will actually happen


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Geez calm down it's not like it will actually happen



YOU DON'T KNOW THAT FOR CERTAIN!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

wth did i just walk into


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

i have no idea


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Well, we're virtually blind, so we have to make up for it _somewhere_


huh. Didn't know that, the more ya bloody know.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 24, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> View attachment 29342


My heart swells everytime


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 24, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> wth did i just walk into



Some sort of bathhouse, I believe.  Make yourself at home, we have loungers and fluffy bathrobes!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm gonna stay out of this. Even though I don't think anything will happen I'm not taking chances. *Starts walking away.*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Some sort of bathhouse, I believe.  Make yourself at home, we have loungers and fluffy bathrobes!


So long as they're big enough.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I'm gonna stay out of this. Even though I don't think anything will happen I'm not taking chances. *Starts walking away.*



I can't tempt you back with a drink in a hollowed out pineapple?  Look, it's got an umbrella and everything!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

I've GOT THE RIGHT HAIRCUT


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I've GOT THE RIGHT HAIRCUT


Congrats, mate!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Some sort of bathhouse, I believe.  Make yourself at home, we have loungers and fluffy bathrobes!


yeet


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi to all! Hi BlackBurn!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

hello!!


Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all! Hi BlackBurn!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all! Hi BlackBurn!


G'day, nice to meetcha mate.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> *Places my head in my paws*
> 
> A bath house... This can only end in a triple-x-rated scenario.


LOL.  This comment says a lot 

Skunks eh?

*shakes head*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all! Hi BlackBurn!


Hi


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 24, 2018)

Good afternoon fur trasheers!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi MetroFox


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 24, 2018)

Ooh, last-minute gig offer for tonight.  I'd better practice some bass!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I can't tempt you back with a drink in a hollowed out pineapple?  Look, it's got an umbrella and everything!


Hmm...maybe...


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

And once again I'm around when no one else is


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyone else get a good giggle when someone acts tough on the internet? 

Never gets old.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Nah. I prefer when they get scared silly


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Will this do?


YEAH THAT'S GREAT ^o^ You... You are a good carfty monkey-onkey ^o^
Mooooooooommy :'D Can... Can I gooo inside? :'D


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 24, 2018)

*hugs Jaberwocky*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> YEAH THAT'S GREAT ^o^ You... You are a good carfty monkey-onkey ^o^
> Mooooooooommy :'D Can... Can I gooo inside? :'D


Yes, have fun


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 24, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> YEAH THAT'S GREAT ^o^ You... You are a good carfty monkey-onkey ^o^
> Mooooooooommy :'D Can... Can I gooo inside? :'D


Might as well join in!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

You sure about that? I mean not to tell you how to treat your kid but do you think it's safe?


Black Burn said:


> Yes, have fun


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> You sure about that? I mean not to tell you how to treat your kid but do you think it's safe?


Yes it is, I know Backpawscratcher and what he can do to himswlf? Those are just tropical themed baths, he is not an idiot, jeez...


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Ouch. Sorry I was just saying.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> And once again I'm around when no one else is


oof


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Ouch. Sorry I was just saying.


Sorry, I just know some guys that have parents that treat them like 5 year old kids...


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

*sweatdrop forms on my head* heh heh. Yeah I know some people like that.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

oh i know people like that *gets a flashback of chris chan* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 24, 2018)

Nothing says Saturday like waking up at 1 PM and eating what would have been breakfast.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 24, 2018)

Yep, there's nothing like that.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

*hits jacuzzi bubble button*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 24, 2018)

That feeling when you think something's gone wrong...







Oh yeah, things have defiantly gone just a liiiiiiiiiiittle wrong.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *sweatdrop forms on my head* heh heh. Yeah I know some people like that.


Hmmmmmmm <w<


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

What with the look?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> What with the look?


?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

<w< that


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> <w< that


"*sweatdrop forms on my head* heh heh. Yeah I know some people like that." <w<


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Wait a sec...you don't mean...


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Wait a sec...you don't mean...


Maybe.....


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

why is there so much sweat


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

NOPR NOPE NOPE! *runs*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

*sees him running off* what is happening? has chris chan invaded?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

*yells from a distance* NOTHING!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

G'mornin everyone.


----------



## Mosie (Mar 24, 2018)

hi peeps, has walmart released their peeps marshmallows yet? i havent been to walmart in a whiiiiiile.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

ive got no ideA


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 24, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yes, have fun


YEAH ^o^ THANKS MOMMY ^o^
Do... Do you...come with us? :'D



Crat Strat said:


> Might as well join in!


YEAH ^o^ Come with us :3
*cuddles back*
Mommy  Can... Can the dragonly come with us tooooooooooooooo? :'D And fluffy wulfy daddy? :'D


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Mosie said:


> hi peeps, has walmart released their peeps marshmallows yet? i havent been to walmart in a whiiiiiile.


I don't even think you can buy those here, never had one.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> YEAH ^o^ THANKS MOMMY ^o^
> Do... Do you...come with us? :'D
> 
> 
> ...



I think he can! Yes it'd be fine.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

@Jaberwocky what is happening and can i join in?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm back from my gig.  It went down well, but reminded me that I need to get back to practicing regularly.  Two hours on double bass is a workout when my hands are out of shape!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm back from my gig.  It went down well, but reminded me that I need to get back to practicing regularly.  Two hours on double bass is a workout when my hands are out of shape!


I hear ya mate,  are ya in a group or independent?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I hear ya mate,  are ya in a group or independent?



This was with a trio of guitar/vocals, drummer on a little percussion kit, and me.  Various bluesy or rootsy covers and a few originals.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> This was with a trio of guitar/vocals, drummer on a little percussion kit, and me.  Various bluesy or rootsy covers and a few originals.


Sounds like a fun time then.  Always good t'hear about people doin that kinda thing.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'mornin everyone.


Nice avatar


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> This was with a trio of guitar/vocals, drummer on a little percussion kit, and me.  Various bluesy or rootsy covers and a few originals.


I think I know the trio you mean.  Glad it went well


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Nice avatar


Thank you very much gorilla man, nice to see ya again!


----------



## verneder (Mar 24, 2018)

Went to the Aiken spring steeplechase today, A bunch of old women in hats and drunks. Majority of the people were normal, some were insane though.

Ignore the dog.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## verneder (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!



I would awoo but it would be a tired and unenthusiastic awoo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

verneder said:


> I would awoo but it would be a tired and unenthusiastic awoo


JUST GO awooo.


----------



## verneder (Mar 24, 2018)

Awoo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

verneder said:


> Awoo.


Better?


----------



## verneder (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Better?



Yeah. Awoo is not really my thing, aardwolves don't awoo, and I have seen my fair share of aardwolves.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

verneder said:


> Yeah. Awoo is not really my thing, aardwolves don't awoo, and I have seen my fair share of aardwolves.


Well, they should! Everyone should! It is so......FURRY!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

verneder said:


> I would awoo but it would be a tired and unenthusiastic awoo


I say that every time he tries to make me awoo.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey y'all!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, they should! Everyone should! It is so......FURRY!


Not everyone likes to awoo, honey. Don't force them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

LEGALIZE AWOOO!!


----------



## verneder (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, they should! Everyone should! It is so......FURRY!



I shall force awoo onto the aardwolf.


bhutrflai said:


> I say that every time he tries to make me awoo.



Haha!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

Well Furries. Gotta a date at The WalMart. So gotta run. See ya later Verneder!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> LEGALIZE AWOOO!!


Nnnnoooooo!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, they should! Everyone should! It is so......FURRY!


I dont think bears awoo


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Furries. Gotta a date at The WalMart. So gotta run. See ya later Verneder!


Doesn't ever say that it's a date with me to wally world. (And he never tells me hello or goodbye on here either.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I dont think bears awoo


They can if they want to.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They can if they want to.


It's more of a matter of I dont think they _should_
Could cause a continuity breach.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Doesn't ever say that it's a date with me to wally world. (And he never tells me hello or goodbye on here either.)


Yeah....but we are sitting next to each other on our front porch!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah....but we are sitting next to each other on our front porch!


So...?


----------



## verneder (Mar 24, 2018)

I shall go to bed now, I have a lot to do in the morning.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah....but we are sitting next to each other on our front porch!





bhutrflai said:


> So...?



Hi guys


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> LEGALIZE AWOOO!!



*smokes some awoo*


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi guys


Hello sir! Fancy meeting you here ;3


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi guys


Hi!


BahgDaddy said:


> *smokes some awoo*


Only the finest awoo will be smoked! 
(Rolling some up right now!)


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Hello sir! Fancy meeting you here ;3


Hey sarachaga!


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

How's everyone? glad that damn lizard is gone, fuck. I try to think I should be thankful, I was never so bitter, so mean.............maybe he actually helped me, I think, thankful for what I do have, and so, how I can see things. I feel bad for him, really, not to dwell, but is beyond my help. Maybe God, if he can/is, can....but not me.

Well, but am doing well.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Only the finest awoo will be smoked!
> (Rolling some up right now!)


Devil's broccoli? Or just regular cigs?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hey sarachaga!


Hey bhutrflai! It's been a while, how are ya?


Simo said:


> How's everyone? glad that damn lizard is gone, fuck. I try to think I should be thankful, I was never so bitter, so mean.............maybe he actually helped me, I think, thankful for what I do have, and so, how I can see things. I feel bad for him, really, not to dwell, but is beyond my help. Maybe God, if he can/is, can....but not me.
> 
> Well, but am doing well.


Happy to hear you're doing well


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey bhutrflai! It's been a while, how are ya?
> 
> Happy to hear you're doing well



And you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

verneder said:


> I shall go to bed now, I have a lot to do in the morning.


Gnight!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> And you?


I'm a bit burnt out at the moment, too much work to do, but I have one week of holidays in well...one week, so looking forward to that ^^.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Devil's broccoli? Or just regular cigs?


There will be both, but we only roll one ourselves. 


Sarachaga said:


> Hey bhutrflai! It's been a while, how are ya?
> 
> Happy to hear you're doing well


Pretty good! About to do a alcohol induced trip to wally. (Not fully induced, mind you, but we will def have a traveler.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi guys!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> There will be both, but we only roll one ourselves.
> 
> Pretty good! About to do a alcohol induced trip to wally. (Not fully induced, mind you, but we will def have a traveler.)


Hehe, that sounds like a good time


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

Me and my beautiful bhutrflai are about to head to WalMart! *stands up and cheers* AWOOOOO!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi guys!


Awooo!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm a bit burnt out at the moment, too much work to do, but I have one week of holidays in well...one week, so looking forward to that ^^.


I understand the burn out. But we work for the holidays/time off right? That's what keeps us going!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I understand the burn out. But we work for the holidays/time off right? That's what keeps us going!


Indeed! Having a hard time at work just make the holidays even sweeter!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Indeed! Having a hard time at work just make the holidays even sweeter!


Our RenFest season starts in a few short weeks!! That's what we work for!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Our RenFest season starts in a few short weeks!! That's what we work for!!


Awesome! I've never been to a Ren. Fair before but they seem like a lot of fun!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Our RenFest season starts in a few short weeks!! That's what we work for!!


Whaddya do at that kinda thing?


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Awesome! I've never been to a Ren. Fair before but they seem like a lot of fun!


GA's is great!! And we'll prob be there at least 4 out of 8 wkends! But a couple of those will be 2day ventures! (We went 6 wkends last year!)


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Whaddya do at that kinda thing?


We just walk around & drink alot. Might see a show, might buy some stuff, but mostly people watch.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> GA's is great!! And we'll prob be there at least 4 out of 8 wkends! But a couple of those will be 2day ventures! (We went 6 wkends last year!)


Awesome


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and my beautiful bhutrflai are about to head to WalMart! *stands up and cheers* AWOOOOO!



You should howl in the store.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 24, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> You should howl in the store.


Ok. I will.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> You should howl in the store.


Please don't encourage him. He needs no help at all to awoo in public.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. I will.


Damn it.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Cant buy groceries till tomorrow and all I have is 12bags of ramen and 12 eggs.
Anyone think I'll die if I attempt to eat all this?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. I will.


As a once man once told me:
Do eeeet!


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> You should howl in the store.



LOUD.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Well ya'll awful shy


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well ya'll awful shy


Makin eggs n ramen.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

*mixes rapidly, but as this is a prison delight, gets mixed up with something funny*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Makin eggs n ramen.


I feel like there is a hidden message to this and I need to find out :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

Also page 1666 . Satan is with us!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I feel like there is a hidden message to this and I need to find out :3


Only if ya are to look *DEEP WITHIN*, my friend shall ya find the answer ya seek!
Theres always hidden messages



Simo said:


> *mixes rapidly, but as this is a prison delight, gets mixed up with something funny*


Does the skunk live?


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Only if ya are to look *DEEP WITHIN*, my friend shall ya find the answer ya seek!
> Theres always hidden messages
> 
> 
> Does the skunk live?



Duh? Yeah, skunk lives sunning himself....

Dancing, too!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 24, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Also page 1666 . Satan is with us!!!


Time to sacrifice virgins to the gods


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Time to sacrifice virgins to the gods


we 1667 now


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Time to sacrifice virgins to the gods


Amen


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> we 1667 now


You jynxed it! :V


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

sure, lets here NYC, 1957


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

oh edit
sax blows
maybe you do, too


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You jynxed it! :V


I'm sorry senpai. I've failed you. (;﹏
Edit: BLOODY EMOTICON, BEGONE


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> sure, lets here NYC, 1957


This is really neat soundin~


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> we 1667 now


Damn. We missed the window :/


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Please don't encourage him. He needs no help at all to awoo in public.



I encouraged him to do it; my vulpine shenanigans are spreading to the real world.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

I'MMMMMM BAAAACK!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I'MMMMMM BAAAACK!


welcome baaaaaaaaaaack


Sarachaga said:


> Damn. We missed the window :/


Thats probably a good thing!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 24, 2018)

Wow, I'm tired tonight - just woke up at some silly time having fallen asleep on the sofa.  
Forgot to mention, we had a nice moment at the gig tonight.  So there's this song where we get people to join in on some audience participation awoo-ing.  Just at the moment where we had a good number of people mid awoo, a couple walked in and looked completely perplexed at what was going on.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Hello sir! Fancy meeting you here ;3



I know right? Weird


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Wow, I'm tired tonight - just woke up at some silly time having fallen asleep on the sofa.
> Forgot to mention, we had a nice moment at the gig tonight.  So there's this song where we get people to join in on some audience participation awoo-ing.  Just at the moment where we had a good number of people mid awoo, a couple walked in and looked completely perplexed at what was going on.


?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Wow, I'm tired tonight - just woke up at some silly time having fallen asleep on the sofa.
> Forgot to mention, we had a nice moment at the gig tonight.  So there's this song where we get people to join in on some audience participation awoo-ing.  Just at the moment where we had a good number of people mid awoo, a couple walked in and looked completely perplexed at what was going on.


I'm genuinely curious as to what the song was now.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Maybe be outta place. But Ezra Furman nails, Kate Bush, Hounds of Love, 2018. Thanks, Ezrah.







"I found a fox
Caught by dogs
He let me take him in my hands
His little heart
It beats so fast
And I'm ashamed of running away
From nothing real
I just can't deal with this
But I'm still afraid to be there
Among your hounds of love
And feel your arms surround me
I've always been a coward
And never know what's good for me..."

Fuck, he does this song well.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Maybe be outta place. But Ezra Furman nails, Kate Bush, Hounds of Love, 2018. Thanks, Ezrah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a nice song.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Also, that song is for all you foxes, who ever broke my heart, It's still whole, hurts, but heals, will still help as I can.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

*Is confused*


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

His best song:

Suck the blood from my wound! Metaphor, trans, today......great tune:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Also, that song is for all you foxes, who ever broke my heart, It's still whole, hurts, but heals, will still help as I can.


Just jackals and bears for the time being.  To my knowledge.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> His best song:
> 
> Suck the blood from my wound! Metaphor, trans, today......great tune:


I want to steal this guys shirt.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Nope I'm taking a nap. *Uses a device that spawns a bed and lays down


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

RED WOLF ROCKET

That's all for now. 

This message brought to you by BahgDaddy the red rocket dog.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> RED WOLF ROCKET
> 
> That's all for now.
> 
> This message brought to you by BahgDaddy the red rocket dog.


Thanks. BahgDaddy the red rocket dog.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Just jackals and bears for the time being.  To my knowledge.



Aw, he's hot! We should talk more, sometime. Saw him live and shit: he delivered. Got a few bruises, from the fast songs, even  Ah, but he's amazing. Iggy Pop is a fan of his...oddly? Bruise came from this song:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, he's hot! We should talk more, sometime. Saw him live and shit: he delivered. Got a few bruises, from the fast songs, even  Ah, but he's amazing. Iggy Pop is a fan of his...oddly? Bruise came from this song:


Leave me a message sometime, I just chill out here in the afternoon.  
Never heard this guy before, liking everything so far though.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Thanks. BahgDaddy the red rocket dog.



Any time! *thumbs up*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

*sits up* KEEP IT DOWN! I'M TRYING TO SLEEP!


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> RED WOLF ROCKET
> 
> That's all for now.
> 
> This message brought to you by BahgDaddy the red rocket dog.



I knew the bath house would lead to this.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I knew the bath house would lead to this.



Bath house!? No one told me about this!!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

*throws pillows at everyone* SHUT UP!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Bath house!? No one told me about this!!


It has lavender soaps!


JackJackal said:


> *throws pillows at everyone* SHUT UP!


Why dont ya just invent earmuffs, mate?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *throws pillows at everyone* SHUT UP!



Ooh pillows!


PolarizedBear said:


> It has lavender soaps!
> 
> Why dont ya just invent earmuffs, mate?



Ooooh bath soaps, I know how to use these.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

OK, Ezra is just young here. But he wants God to maybe be somebody, and maybe heaven He don't know. He Hopes. Odd, off-synch...............but take off your sunglasses.

love this:

2006 ish:


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *throws pillows at everyone* SHUT UP!



PILLOW FIGHT!!! *Giggles and bounces around amongst flying feathers, wailing on those who get too close*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

*Eye twitches in annoyance* BECAUSE I'M TIRED! I WANT TO SlEEP! I HAVE HAD A LONG DAY! *fur is messy and tangled*


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

oops


----------



## Ginza (Mar 24, 2018)

awooo

how's everyone?


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> PILLOW FIGHT!!! *Giggles and bounces around amongst flying feathers, wailing on those who get too close*



* you got a ski resort??*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ooh pillows!
> 
> 
> Ooooh bath soaps, I know how to use these.


The art of proper soap usage is a technique to be cherished.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

The next person who wakes me up WILL SUFFER THE WRATH OF A THOUSAND AND ONE!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> The next person who wakes me up WILL SUFFER THE WRATH OF A THOUSAND AND ONE!


Ya ever wonder how many pillows it'd take to fill a pool?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

...GOOD NIGHT! *Lays down and starts snoring.*


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> The next person who wakes me up WILL SUFFER THE WRATH OF A THOUSAND AND ONE!



*pokes the Jackal repeatedly, showing a total lack of self preservation*


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm fine. I have my whole life still, to help myself, and am while helping whom i can....sounds serious, but, well, is funny, too, odd.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

*Eye shoots open and bloodshot* WHAT DID I TELL YOU!?


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *Eye shoots open and bloodshot* WHAT DID I TELL YOU!?



But, we never finished our pillow fight!


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> *pokes the Jackal repeatedly, showing a total lack of self preservation*



*hugs skunk, takes him to rough dive bar*


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> *hugs skunk, takes him to rough dive bar*



Oh, how fun!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> *hugs skunk, takes him to rough dive bar*



Do they have red rockets OwO?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> But, we never finished our pillow fight!





Simo said:


> *hugs skunk, takes him to rough dive bar*


GET BACK HERE! *runs after you with a wood mallet in my paws*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> GET BACK HERE! *runs after you with a wood mallet in my paws*


*forms a stalwart defense of bar tables and pillows.*
I have become tank.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh, this a tough town, we're bad


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, this a tough town, we're bad



So bad.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

*knocks everyone but PB in the head*


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Baltimore looks like this:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Baltimore looks like this:


OOOOOOO THE BLUES BROTHERS. I love this movie!  
I dont need this nostalgia right now, I just got done watchin' the dark crystal.  I'm going to get drunk off it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Nope I'm taking a nap. *Uses a device that spawns a bed and lays down


Can that be used to spawn weapons of mass de- I mean, food?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *knocks everyone but PB in the head*


ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ a successful defense.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Can that be used to spawn weapons of mass de- I mean, food?


Don't even think about it. *stops over to bed.* NOW LET ME SLEEP!


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

Aw! Well. 

"I dedicate my hope to all those who are rejected, abused, destitute, misunderstood, bullied, forsaken, broken hearted, hopeless, hopeful, sick, strange, lonely, alienated, widowed or orphaned. Fight on, don't give up, be alive"- Ezra Furman


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw! Well.
> 
> "I dedicate my hope to all those who are rejected, abused, destitute, misunderstood, bullied, forsaken, broken hearted, hopeless, hopeful, sick, strange, lonely, alienated, widowed or orphaned. Fight on, don't give up, be alive"- Ezra Furman


He sounds sweet!


Also I just got a bunch of pizza cause im a lazy fat bear, anybody want buffalo? ʕ´• ᴥ •`ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm a lazy fat bear ʕ´• ᴥ •`ʔ


I can relate. <3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can relate. <3


My homie. <3


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

I have taken way too much cold medicine. I'm unusually giddy.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I have taken way too much cold medicine. I'm unusually giddy.


Didnt know cough medicine could do that to ya, lol.  Ya alright mate?


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Didnt know cough medicine could do that to ya, lol.  Ya alright mate?



Oh yeah, Totally numb from the eyebrows down, bro.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Oh yeah, Totally numb from the eyebrows down, bro.


Ahh hell I bloody hate it when that happens, want me to whack ya a few times till yer feelin somethin?  I'll use my bear hands.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh hell I bloody hate it when that happens, want me to whack ya a few times till yer feelin somethin?  I'll use my bear hands.



I think you'd like that a little too much, PB


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I think you'd like that a little too much, PB


It's a guilty pleasure I'd admit, only to someone that'd appreciate it though.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Also, that song is for all you foxes, who ever broke my heart, It's still whole, hurts, but heals, will still help as I can.


*huge hug*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 25, 2018)

Tomorrow feels like forever


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

*Yawns* Huh? What? What happened?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29388
> 
> Tomorrow feels like forever


ooooo looks nice, mate


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *Yawns* Huh? What? What happened?


G'mornin. Gnna be hittin' the sheets soon tho, bloody late.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice day to all! Hi!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

*stretches* Morning


----------



## rknight (Mar 25, 2018)

Morning


----------



## rknight (Mar 25, 2018)

coffee time!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 25, 2018)

Thought everyone might like this little thing


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'mornin. Gnna be hittin' the sheets soon tho, bloody late.


I wonder which part of the planet you're from


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wonder which part of the planet you're from


Australia!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Australia!


I wish to be here.... take my snow and wind from my place and give me your sun!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

oh! I've always wanted to go there!


PolarizedBear said:


> Australia!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

*Suddenly seems upset and walks to a patch of dirt then sits down*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> oh! I've always wanted to go there!


Just avoid the jellyfish.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> I wish to be here.... take my snow and wind from my place and give me your sun!





JackJackal said:


> oh! I've always wanted to go there!


Should come down here sometime!  Just watch out for giant pests with pouches.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Should come down here sometime!  Just watch out for giant pests with pouches.


Do you even know, that you are the first polar bear from australia what I know?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Australia!


You and I are going to be best friends :V
Don't die though, I hear everything there wants to kill you


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Do you even know, that you are the first polar bear from australia what I know?


I thought it'd be funny t'be an australian shepard or a boomer but I'd just kick myself for it.
Also polar bears are amazin' in every way.
Cop ya all later I'm hittin' the sack.  G'night everyone. ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You and I are going to be best friends :V
> Don't die though, I hear everything there wants to kill you


24Years strong! I'd say I'm pretty good at not dyin'.
I'll take that best friend thing as an invitation! ୧ʕ•̀ᴥ•́ʔ୨ I'd love t'be your pal
We can get eachother out of bear traps.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2018)

owo, what's this?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thought everyone might like this little thing


Thats hilarious!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

Hiya Furries!!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Okami!! How are you?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 25, 2018)

*yawns* mornin everyone *puts on arm*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 25, 2018)

I hate you all so here is a comic from yours truly


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 25, 2018)

Eek!  And to think we had threads complaining that tickling was too much kink for the forums...


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 25, 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHGHGHHGHGHGHGH


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 25, 2018)

FUCKING EWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 25, 2018)

Don't worry I have more


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 25, 2018)

ive seen this before. goddamn japenese horror comics


----------



## katalistik (Mar 25, 2018)

Jesus H Christ! I swear every time I look through these furry forums one more brain cell dies.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 25, 2018)

...
My mind's been scarred. Please, cease and desist.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

...NOPE! *runs off* F*** THIS SH**!


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

ah yes...Junji Ito's works never cease to mildly distu-----okay that's gross.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 25, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> ...
> My mind's been scarred. Please, cease and desist.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

I can take that over pimple squirt face anyday


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

STTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I can take that over pimple squirt face anyday


pimple squirt face is disgusting shark spider thing is cool and lovecraft. ill take shark spider


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

Junji Ito's works are intriguing and disturbing - sometimes heartbreaking. I highly recommend reading them. HOWEVER there are gross exemptions hahaha ah I wish I didnt see that...

but you know who's the creepiest mofo?
THIS GUY


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2018)

hold s***, I don't think I'll ever be able yo unsee that pimple face....it's not so much that he's scary just f***ing disgusting


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

HAH! HE HAS NOTHING ON UNCLE SAMSONITE


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

gosh it's still March


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

It's time to have some fun with uncle samsonite!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Junji Ito's works are intriguing and disturbing - sometimes heartbreaking. I highly recommend reading them. HOWEVER there are gross exemptions hahaha ah I wish I didnt see that...
> 
> but you know who's the creepiest mofo?
> THIS GUY


no, THIS is the most scary mofo!


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

...I did myself. disservice for scrolling up to refresh the page only to see a portion of -----*exhales heavily*---- where were we?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 25, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> hold s***, I don't think I'll ever be able yo unsee that pimple face....it's not so much that he's scary just f***ing disgusting


 ( •_•)>⌐■-■ 
(⌐■_■)
You're welcome~


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

does no one notice uncle samsonite


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 25, 2018)

Da fuq did I just walk into?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

UNCLE SAMSONITE!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 25, 2018)

Who takes the time to make these?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

idk. But that isn't the true animation


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 25, 2018)

Really puts the internet into perspective doesn't it?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

yeah...*Hears a fat beat* oh no...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 25, 2018)

We must hide before they find us!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

...you can't hide from uncle samsonite...he's here


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2018)

I just looked these videos up.....and I must ask, why?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

...Idk I just wanted to creep people out.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 25, 2018)

Uhhh...what the hell?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 25, 2018)

Yuck.  That’s some disgusting comic art right there.  I spent an hour in Forbidden Planet this afternoon browsing through graphic novels.  Glad I stayed away from the Japanese section now


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 25, 2018)

Where is the “Unsee” button?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

Ok creepy time over! No more of it!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yuck.  That’s some disgusting comic art right there.  I spent an hour in Forbidden Planet this afternoon browsing through graphic novels.  Glad I stayed away from the Japanese section now



Though Robert Crumb got close in some of his more experimental moments.  I shall refrain from posting examples!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

I bet no one can watch this without laughing!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 25, 2018)

weeell...... we just came back from meeting... it was fun, I f..cked out a director of big company, which wants advcertisement for a few bugs to us    such a nice day   I think I will take few more beers and enjoy the rest of day


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry I have more
> 
> View attachment 29396


Glyceride! I bloody LOVE Junji Ito, bastards a beautiful genius. <3

Also g'mornin everyone! How're ya doin?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

Oh nothing just seeing if anyone will watch the vid I posted. ten to one you'll laugh


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 25, 2018)

which video?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

look above r your last post


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Glyceride! I bloody LOVE Junji Ito, bastards a beautiful genius. <3
> 
> Also g'mornin everyone! How're ya doin?


morning??? We have a midnight now


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Oh nothing just seeing if anyone will watch the vid I posted. ten to one you'll laugh


HAH I tried watchin' it on my phone and it just blared "DECODE.ERROR." and shut the whole device off then fell outta bed.  Marky how could ya ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> morning??? We have a midnight now


Just turned the better half of eight in the mornin for me mate. ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 25, 2018)

haha... I failed at 2:40  well, but its becouse i am plane mechanic :/


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

skip to the last part that's hat killed me


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I bet no one can watch this without laughing!


"Bear stop breaking my Kayak, Bear please stop breaking it, you're supposed to be asleep, Bear stop that!  It's not even food it doesn't taste good!"
no
          ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็ʕ•͡ᴥ•ʔ ก้้้้้้้้้้้ she had it comin


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> "Bear stop breaking my Kayak, Bear please stop breaking it, you're supposed to be asleep, Bear stop that!  It's not even food it doesn't taste good!"
> no
> ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็ʕ•͡ᴥ•ʔ ก้้้้้้้้้้้ she had it comin


Lol


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Mar 25, 2018)

well... cu today  bye.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

What's everyone up to?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 25, 2018)

Apparently avoiding sleep  How are things in Queensland?


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 25, 2018)

How come nobody does public roleplay threads? Just.. nothin' 18+, but furs warming up to each other to bond? Also I'm half prepared to get decimated for saying that lmao


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> How come nobody does public roleplay threads? Just.. nothin' 18+, but furs warming up to each other to bond? Also I'm half prepared to get decimated for saying that lmao


I'm up for that (didnt know it could be a thing) sure


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

Howl is everyone?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Apparently avoiding sleep  How are things in Queensland?


Goes well!  Lookin'  like its goin to rain at some point.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

who's gonna make it?


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl is everyone?


I got back from the renaissance fair  bout to grub on that turkey leg I bought to eat later.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm up for that (didnt know it could be a thing) sure





lacelamb11 said:


> How come nobody does public roleplay threads? Just.. nothin' 18+, but furs warming up to each other to bond? Also I'm half prepared to get decimated for saying that lmao


who's gonna make it?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> I got back from the renaissance fair  bout to grub on that turkey leg I bought to eat later.


We still got a few weeks before its here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We still got a few weeks before its here.


Our favorite time of the year!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Our favorite time of the year!


Yaaaasssss!!!! Thar be Pirates about! Argh!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yaaaasssss!!!! Thar be Pirates about! Argh!


Just watch out for shore bombardment mate.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Just watch out for shore bombardment mate.


Just hit the deck.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just hit the deck.








I shall prepare


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yaaaasssss!!!! Thar be Pirates about! Argh!


*Rolls eyes* oh pleas. don't be a child


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> who's gonna make it?


I suppose I could? Outline some rules, get it off the ground?


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *Rolls eyes* oh pleas. don't be a child


He's not a child. (Man-child maybe, but he's my man-child and I love him!) 
We are truly pirates! We have swords & flintlock pistols & everything! And of course, we love to drink RUM!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I shall prepare


You'd fit right in with our group! We even have a banana pirate!


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I shall prepare


Are the pirates allowed to be adorable?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> He's not a child. (Man-child maybe, but he's my man-child and I love him!)
> We are truly pirates! We have swords & flintlock pistols & everything! And of course, we love to drink RUM!


BAH! Primitive weapons at best. I prefer a modern day bazooka


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> I suppose I could? Outline some rules, get it off the ground?


sounds good to me!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> BAH! Primitive weapons at best. I prefer a modern day bazooka


Im sure Pirates use those!  In Somalia anyways.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> BAH! Primitive weapons at best. I prefer a modern day bazooka


Oh for sure, my good furry, don't we all? So much more effective for dealing with the stupid people of the world. 

But ours are so much more stylish!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Oh for sure, my good furry, don't we all? So much more effective for dealing with the stupid people of the world.
> 
> But ours are so much more stylish!


How so?


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Im sure Pirates use those!  In Somalia anyways.


Um. Yeah. Or pretty close anyways.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> How so?


Well, ours are all shiny & flashy. I carry a teal & purple Samurai sword. Okami carries a cutlass. Our flintlocks (he has 2 & I have a daringer) have engraved handles. I also carry a silver dagger. Not to mention the numerous small daggers that are all decorated or jeweled.

Ours are def more stylish.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 25, 2018)

Okami is on a call to his sister. He'll return after this commercial break.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Well, ours are all shiny & flashy. I carry a teal & purple Samurai sword. Okami carries a cutlass. Our flintlocks (he has 2 & I have a daringer) have engraved handles. I also carry a silver dagger. Not to mention the numerous small daggers that are all decorated or jeweled.
> 
> Ours are def more stylish.


oh. well then.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

She's great!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

heh...you two really know each other don't you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> heh...you two really know each other don't you?


She is my soulmate! We have been married almost 18 years!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm back!


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> who's gonna make it?


gimme a while...I've got an idea.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 25, 2018)

Gotta run!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Guess ill just be here stayin alive.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Guess ill just be here stayin alive.


Love me!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Love me!


ʕ•̫͡•ʔ♡ʕ•̫͡•ʔ
Yer alive mate! Can help me keep my sanity while i watch creepy stuff!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ•̫͡•ʔ♡ʕ•̫͡•ʔ
> Yer alive mate! Can help me keep my sanity while i watch creepy stuff!


But I like creepy stuff too :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> How come nobody does public roleplay threads? Just.. nothin' 18+, but furs warming up to each other to bond? Also I'm half prepared to get decimated for saying that lmao



Okay, here's the Public RP thread.
It's my first time making one so...I hope that's alright.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> But I like creepy stuff too :V


www.crunchyroll.com: Junji Ito Collection
Oh yeaaaaaah.  ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ
This swept under my nose these past few months, animation seems pretty iffy but it'll be neat to see some of these animated.
Kinda screams low budget tho.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Okay, here's the Public RP thread.
> It's my first time making one so...I hope that's alright.


Oh wow, ya went through a lot of trouble with this.  Good bloody job Zen!


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh wow, ya went through a lot of trouble with this.  Good bloody job Zen!


thanks ^^ enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2018)

Need advice on a really good mail client for Android that unifies multiple accounts and has a dark theme. I use BlueMail but their integration for Hotmail is pure garbage.


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey everyone! First post in this general chat (which I think is a great idea). I hope everyone has an awesome day and week ahead, and I'd love to, well, generally chat.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Hey everyone! First post in this general chat (which I think is a great idea). I hope everyone has an awesome day and week ahead, and I'd love to, well, generally chat.


Nice to meetcha mate.


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Nice to meetcha mate.


Nice to meet you too! Hope life is going well for you tonight. Well, for me it's "tonight". Time zones are fun haha.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Nice to meet you too! Hope life is going well for you tonight. Well, for me it's "tonight". Time zones are fun haha.


Clock just hit 12:30 pm so it's a good afternoon for me =)
Come RP with us, everyone's welcome


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Clock just hit 12:30 pm so it's a good afternoon for me =)
> Come RP with us, everyone's welcome


Ah, I see! Greetings from 12:40 am! We're on the opposite sides of the world, as far as time zones go. Good afternoon to you then, and it's great to meet you! 
I typically do my RP's on discord, since I like the quicker reply times there. With my busy life in college and blogging, I need to have RP that I can reach quick and easy, something on a whim you know? I'll definitely check it out at least and see what it's like!


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Ah, I see! Greetings from 12:40 am! We're on the opposite sides of the world, as far as time zones go. Good afternoon to you then, and it's great to meet you!
> I typically do my RP's on discord, since I like the quicker reply times there. With my busy life in college and blogging, I need to have RP that I can reach quick and easy, something on a whim you know? I'll definitely check it out at least and see what it's like!


no worries~ it's just a casual drop in, drop out whenever you want rp (just make sure the reason is plausible) =))


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> no worries~ it's just a casual drop in, drop out whenever you want rp (just make sure the reason is plausible) =))


Sweet. Ok I'll check it out and see what it's like before I post. Thanks again for talking to me btw. I'm still pretty new to the community and I'm still trying to find footing.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Nice to meet you too! Hope life is going well for you tonight. Well, for me it's "tonight". Time zones are fun haha.


just about to hit 4pm for me, I'll let ya know how my night goes later though! ʕ·͡ᴥ·ʔ


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> just about to hit 4pm for me, I'll let ya know how my night goes later though! ʕ·͡ᴥ·ʔ


Oh nice! Sounds like it's been a good day so far then. I love the optimism too. Everyone should have that, even when life isn't going well.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Oh nice! Sounds like it's been a good day so far then. I love the optimism too. Everyone should have that, even when life isn't going well.


Yeah everyone is pretty laxed here, it's really nice to be able to unwind and chill out with everyone.


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yeah everyone is pretty laxed here, it's really nice to be able to unwind and chill out with everyone.


Yeah, I was caught off guard by it! When I first joined the forums and FA about a week ago, I didn't spect to see such a caring community. I was expecting something minimal, like one or two people who would say hi. I'm still meeting new people who are glad to help out. 

On a humorous tone, I am finding the company of wolves, dogs, bears, dragons, and more to be more a comfort than humans.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

weeeeeeeell I dug up some drama last night. It was a goodbye thread and I just thought - hey maybe I'll wish them goodluck, yeah?
I didn't realize for a while that it was an old thread and _*quite *_the drama llama ding dong. Needless to say I'm glad we aren't them hahaha


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 26, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> weeeeeeeell I dug up some drama last night. It was a goodbye thread and I just thought - hey maybe I'll wish them goodluck, yeah?
> I didn't realize for a while that it was an old thread and _*quite *_the drama llama ding dong. Needless to say I'm glad we aren't them hahaha


Ah... I remember the one time I accidentally Necro'ed an old thread. I never knew what the term was until February of last year (2017). I replied to a post to give my two cents and thought nothing of it. I didn't know the date stamp said February of 2014. Thankfully the people of that forum were forgiving and I even took down my post after the whole event. It's how I learned what a Necro was on a forum.


light tear drop said:


> Boop


_Boops back_


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone know where to get a new brain? I hate mine.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Yeah, I was caught off guard by it! When I first joined the forums and FA about a week ago, I didn't spect to see such a caring community. I was expecting something minimal, like one or two people who would say hi. I'm still meeting new people who are glad to help out.
> 
> On a humorous tone, I am finding the company of wolves, dogs, bears, dragons, and more to be more a comfort than humans.


Hah! You and me both mate.



zenmaldita said:


> weeeeeeeell I dug up some drama last night. It was a goodbye thread and I just thought - hey maybe I'll wish them goodluck, yeah?
> I didn't realize for a while that it was an old thread and _*quite *_the drama llama ding dong. Needless to say I'm glad we aren't them hahaha


Ohhhh dear, nice one lol.  I think I've managed to do that before somewhere else.  Wish there was like something that would say "ZOMBIE" or whatever for a thread thats been dead for years.



MadKiyo said:


> Anyone know where to get a new brain? I hate mine.


Could check Amazon?


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hah! You and me both mate.



Sadly I need to sleep to deal with humans tomorrow. I'll definitely remember this chat, for sure, and if anyone wants to contact me just quote me, ask me something, and I'll get to it as soon as I can. It was awesome to meet you all!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Sadly I need to sleep to deal with humans tomorrow. I'll definitely remember this chat, for sure, and if anyone wants to contact me just quote me, ask me something, and I'll get to it as soon as I can. It was awesome to meet you all!


Take yer time, I'll be around.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ nice seein ya.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Sadly I need to sleep to deal with humans tomorrow. I'll definitely remember this chat, for sure, and if anyone wants to contact me just quote me, ask me something, and I'll get to it as soon as I can. It was awesome to meet you all!



I also prefer sleeping with lions tigers and wolves OwO


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I also prefer sleeping with lions tigers and wolves OwO


Oh my! ʕ*ﾉᴥﾉʔ


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 26, 2018)

*lurks*

Wow there's a lot of new faces around here...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 26, 2018)

Morning fluffy furries, not-so-fluffy furries and non-fluffy furries :'D

Seeeee? :'D I have a new Avatar :'D Now I'm more fox then dragon x'D



BahgDaddy said:


> I think he can! Yes it'd be fine.


Thanks fluffy wulfy daddy ^o^ You are the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest daddy in the world :3



zyther kaldrok said:


> @Jaberwocky what is happening and can i join in?


We... We go swimming ^o^ Can you swim? :'D I have arm floaties if you can't D:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Morning fluffy furries, not-so-fluffy furries and non-fluffy furries :'D
> 
> Seeeee? :'D I have a new Avatar :'D Now I'm more fox then dragon x'D
> 
> ...


G'evenin mate!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 26, 2018)

I have arrived


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29440
> I have arrived




 
G'evenin panda man


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 26, 2018)

Welp, if I ever learn to drive, I know I'm going on a road trip to Fingeringhoe, Wetwang, and Shitterton, as well as the many other poorly named places in the UK.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Welp, if I ever learn to drive, I know I'm going on a road trip to Fingeringhoe, Wetwang, and Shitterton, as well as the many other poorly named places in the UK.



lol! Don't worry, I've made no attempt to learn to drive yet myself


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Anybody play Order of Ecclesia?  
I've been hittin this guy for an eternity and he wont sodden drop dead


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Oh my god I'm an idiot.  You just jump up.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 26, 2018)

Hewwoo


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

G'day


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mornin'


----------



## Rystren (Mar 26, 2018)

The day only started.. 
I want it to end


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Rystren said:


> The day only started..
> I want it to end



*goes back to sleep*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Hah. My days over. I'm hittin the sheets. G'night all ya bloody lovable cobbers.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hah. My days over. I'm hittin the sheets. G'night all ya bloody lovable cobbers.


G'night!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2018)

I feel like posting a long controversial rant about the state of the fandom and the people within it but I feel so conflicted about it, I just know it would end badly.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I feel like posting a long controversial rant about the state of the fandom and the people within it but I feel so conflicted about it, I just know it would end badly.


Furs do the same thing on youtube, yeah? And everyone around here seems pretty reasonable until they're asked to draw the line between anthro porn and zoophilia :V


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

@Jaberwocky yep i can swim


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Furs do the same thing on youtube, yeah? And everyone around here seems pretty reasonable until they're asked to draw the line between anthro porn and zoophilia :V


For some people, anthro porn and zoophilia are the same thing. :v


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> For some people, anthro porn and zoophilia are the same thing. :v


Oh god, have my non-fur friends found this forum?! Welp, thats a wrap guys! We've got to flee back to second life :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Oh god, have my non-fur friends found this forum?! Welp, thats a wrap guys! We've got to flee back to second life :V


Ain't nowhere or no one safe from the filth of the fandom. Our unorthodox kinks, fetishes and smut will infiltrate every crevice of the mind and webosphere. They _will_ become one of us! They _will_ be assimilated! V:


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ain't nowhere or no one safe from the filth of the fandom. Our unorthodox kinks, fetishes and smut will infiltrate every crevice of the mind and webosphere. They _will_ become one of us! They _will_ be assimilated! V:


...Kinky


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

........WTF!?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ain't nowhere or no one safe from the filth of the fandom. Our unorthodox kinks, fetishes and smut will infiltrate every crevice of the mind and webosphere. They _will_ become one of us! They _will_ be assimilated! V:



Yay, that's the dream!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yay, that's the dream!


NO! JUST NO!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> NO! JUST NO!



Aww, that's no fun...


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> NO! JUST NO!


Sarcasm :V worry not


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aww, that's no fun...


I DON'T CARE!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

alvin has gone rabid


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I also prefer sleeping with lions tigers and wolves OwO


----------



## Telnac (Mar 26, 2018)

*lands with the grace of a train colliding with a dump truck*

How goes eveeyone?


----------



## Telnac (Mar 26, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*
> 
> Wow there's a lot of new faces around here...


*lurks behind the lurker*

Yeah noticing that too. I need to pop in here more & get to know everyone again.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

*hides and hisses* NEW PEOPLE!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 26, 2018)

Grgrggr


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

well  hello there NEW BLOODS *bows* welcome


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of a train colliding with a dump truck*
> 
> How goes eveeyone?


*hugs shiny space dragon*

Hello.  Which star have you been visiting?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *hugs shiny space dragon*
> 
> Hello.  Which star have you been visiting?


Buenos Diaz Paws!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 26, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of a train colliding with a dump truck*


10/10. As usual!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> 10/10. As usual!


But you gotta hold up the big number 10 placard!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 26, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Morning fluffy furries, not-so-fluffy furries and non-fluffy furries :'D
> 
> Seeeee? :'D I have a new Avatar :'D Now I'm more fox then dragon x'D
> 
> ...



Morning Jabber!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


>



And an occasional ape!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But you gotta hold up the big number 10 placard!!


....I ain't got none of those fancy 10s...and a 1 and 0 is only 2 so I might have to get someone to do that for me lol. Doesn't Backpaw have a 10 somewhere?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> For some people, anthro porn and zoophilia are the same thing. :v



I don't care lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> ....I ain't got none of those fancy 10s...and a 1 and 0 is only 2 so I might have to get someone to do that for me lol. Doesn't Backpaw have a 10 somewhere?


Probably.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't care lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> And an occasional ape!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos Diaz Paws!


Ciao lupo!!  I’m in London at the moment but fly back to Spain on Thursday.  Can’t wait.  How’s you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ciao lupo!!  I’m in London at the moment but fly back to Spain on Thursday.  Can’t wait.  How’s you?


Great! Me and bhutrflai just ate brunch after our morning nap. Now about to partake of the Devil's Salad!


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2018)

Arg, back at work, have snuck on!

This reminds me: I really don't like going to work. It's too far, too boring, pays not enough to live on, and though even in a library, I feel like some sort of 'custodian' of books, real and virtual, and though better than working a McDonald's firer, it's not really something all that _creatively_ fulfilling...it's a great, diverse atmosphere of people, and yet, there is a great sadness, when I have to work, as well.

For an extrovert, libraries can all too easily remind on of ones isolation, pain, and loneliness.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Arg, back at work, have snuck on!
> 
> This reminds me: I really don't like going to work. It's too far, too boring, pays not enough to live on, and though even in a library, I feel like some sort of 'custodian' of books, real and virtual, and though better than working a McDonald's firer, it's not really something all that _creatively_ fulfilling...it's a great, diverse atmosphere of people, and yet, there is a great sadness, when I have to work, as well.
> 
> For an extrovert, libraries can all too easily remind on of ones isolation, pain, and loneliness.


We are here for you Simo. But the reason I feel sad and depressed when I work is the knowledge that I am just a slave, a number, that pays my taxes to keep my belongings and freedom.


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We are here for you Simo. But the reason I feel sad and depressed when I work is the knowledge that I am just a slave, a number, that pays my taxes to keep my belongings and freedom.



Yeah, feel like that as well, too...not to dwell on the depressing, but in 10 years, I think I maybe have had a raise of  6% total, if that...and so as things cost more, I just have less and less, to where I'm falling way, way, behind. I'll probably end up homeless and dead in a ditch, I owe so much, but ah well, guess I had a few wild times, and plan a few more. 

Also, I am reminded: I HATE Mondays!  As if one could not tell.

But I'll be OK, and manage to cheer up as the week moves along...spring is always a moody time of year for me; all the changes and things coming to life and yet, one can also feel so left out of it all?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, feel like that as well, too...not to dwell on the depressing, but in 10 years, I think I maybe have had a raise of  6% total, if that...and so as things cost more, I just have less and less, to where I'm falling way, way, behind. I'll probably end up homeless and dead in a ditch, I owe so much, but ah well, guess I had a few wild times, and plan a few more.
> 
> Also, I am reminded: I HATE Mondays!  As if one could not tell.
> 
> But I'll be OK, and manage to cheer up as the week moves along...spring is always a moody time of year for me; all the changes and things coming to life and yet, one can also feel so left out of it all?



Hope things look up for you, Simo


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Arg, back at work, have snuck on!
> 
> This reminds me: I really don't like going to work. It's too far, too boring, pays not enough to live on, and though even in a library, I feel like some sort of 'custodian' of books, real and virtual, and though better than working a McDonald's firer, it's not really something all that _creatively_ fulfilling...it's a great, diverse atmosphere of people, and yet, there is a great sadness, when I have to work, as well.
> 
> For an extrovert, libraries can all too easily remind on of ones isolation, pain, and loneliness.


Volunteered at a library two years ago for volunteer hours. Thankfully I was in a group of friends, because I couldn't imagine how crushing it'd be to dump dirty books out back in the dumpster alone. I relate to your loneliness though, I feel it when I puruse the shelves on my own. As much as people romanticize searching through a library, there is a tinge of sadness and loneliness and the feeling of being invisible. Do  you get that feeling too?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Me and bhutrflai just ate brunch after our morning nap. Now about to partake of the Devil's Salad!


Heheh.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

So....is everyone ready for that Chinese space station to come crashing down? Should be a helluva sight!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Heheh.  Enjoy!!


Always do!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So....is everyone ready for that Chinese space station to come crashing down? Should be a helluva sight!


Maybe we will get lucky and it crashes into Trump while he is sitting with Pence. *fingers crossed*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe we will get lucky and it crashes into Trump while he is sitting with Pence. *fingers crossed*


YES! DEATH TO TRUMP!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

also...I need to ask for a favor...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> also...I need to ask for a favor...


A favor?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> also...I need to ask for a favor...


What?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

a see I...*sigh* look I never tell anyone this but I don't really have a place to stay. I've been on my own since I was a pup and I never have my own place. I need a place to stay, just until I can move on.
(Not to be taken seriously! Just for my fursona)


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Volunteered at a library two years ago for volunteer hours. Thankfully I was in a group of friends, because I couldn't imagine how crushing it'd be to dump dirty books out back in the dumpster alone. I relate to your loneliness though, I feel it when I puruse the shelves on my own. As much as people romanticize searching through a library, there is a tinge of sadness and loneliness and the feeling of being invisible. Do  you get that feeling too?



Ah, yeah, it is rather like that; I think people do tend to romanticize searching through a library. Though I don't have to do this anymore (thank God), one of the worst things was when I supervised and helped student workers in the stacks, re-shelving books...of which, there are seven floors. So you pre-sort them on carts by library of congress call number, and then, put cart after cart, back in order. I'd only have to do this 3 hours of 8 a day, but looking at all those numbers would make my head spin, and this weird feeling of loneliness, panic and emptiness would seize me; I'd have a sort of panic attack, this very claustrophobic feeling, as if things were closing in on me...eventually, I'd just hide, and well, talked to my supervisors about it all, had my Dr. write a letter.

It's odd: I love to work with the public, have really no 'social' anxiety, and yet, found being trapped in those quiet rows of books almost like a prison, some sort of solitary confinement, where you had to keep concentrating on (meaningless) strings of numbers, such  that even one's mind was not really free to wander to pleasant places.

Well, your observations are certainly most interesting; again, worse jobs exist, and this has many perks, though, in a way, is sort of a compromise, for getting a degree in English, and then realizing I didn't really want to teach...and had to quickly find various ways, just to get by...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> a see I...*sigh* look I never tell anyone this but I don't really have a place to stay. I've been on my own since I was a pup and I never have my own place. I need a place to stay, just until I can move on.
> (Not to be taken seriously! Just for my fursona)


Wolves dig these nice cozy dens in the ground. Maybe you should dig a den.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wolves dig these nice cozy dens in the ground. Maybe you should dig a den.


Huh...Never tried that. I think I will. Thanks Okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> a see I...*sigh* look I never tell anyone this but I don't really have a place to stay. I've been on my own since I was a pup and I never have my own place. I need a place to stay, just until I can move on.
> (Not to be taken seriously! Just for my fursona)


and for a second there I was like is this guy serious?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> and for a second there I was like is this guy serious?


I get that a lot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I get that a lot.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, yeah, it is rather like that; I think people do tend to romanticize searching through a library. Though I don't have to do this anymore (thank God), one of the worst things was when I supervised and helped student workers in the stacks, re-shelving books...of which, there are seven floors. So you pre-sort them on carts by library of congress call number, and then, put cart after cart, back in order. I'd only have to do this 3 hours of 8 a day, but looking at all those numbers would make my head spin, and this weird feeling of loneliness, panic and emptiness would seize me; I'd have a sort of panic attack, this very claustrophobic feeling, as if things were closing in on me...eventually, I'd just hide, and well, talked to my supervisors about it all, had my Dr. write a letter.
> 
> It's odd: I love to work with the public, have really no 'social' anxiety, and yet, found being trapped in those quiet roes of books almost like a prison, some sort of solitary confinement, where you had to keep concentrating on meaningless) strings of numbers, such  that even one';s mind was not really free to wander to pleasant places.
> 
> Well, your observations are certainly most interesting; again, worse jobs exist, and this has many perks, though, in a way, is sort of a compromise, for getting a degree in English, and then realizing I didn't really want to teach...and had to quickly find various ways, just to get by...


I have anxiety myself, and your description of that claustrophobic feeling hits so close for me! I'd start feeling dizzy and like the floor was tilting while walking through the aisles. 

I'd love to get a job within a community that needs help. Urban architecture and planning have been attractive to me since middle school. It's the appeal of seeing people sit on benches you've implemented, children following functioning lampposts home and not getting cuts on their feet and having sidewalks to walk on. Well, ya get the picture now


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


you know Okami. I envy you. You have a loving wife and every time I see you your happy! Me? I'm just doing what I can to help others when need be.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> you know Okami. I envy you. You have a loving wife and every time I see you your happy! Me? I'm just doing what I can to help others when need be.


Jack, that is what I do as well. If I am able to help I will. And life is too freaking short to go it alone. Everyone needs a mate. I got lucky when me and bhutrflai found each other! It hasnt been easy. But it HAS and IS worth it!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jack, that is what I do as well. If I am able to help I will. And life is too freaking short to go it alone. Everyone needs a mate. I got lucky when me and bhutrflai found each other! It hasnt been easy. But it HAS and IS worth it!


Heh. I hear that a lot. still I don't know if I will find a mate.


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> I have anxiety myself, and your description of that claustrophobic feeling hits so close for me! I'd start feeling dizzy and like the floor was tilting while walking through the aisles.
> 
> I'd love to get a job within a community that needs help. Urban architecture and planning have been attractive to me since middle school. It's the appeal of seeing people sit on benches you've implemented, children following functioning lampposts home and not getting cuts on their feet and having sidewalks to walk on. Well, ya get the picture now



Yeah, it was odd! And I'm not even generally claustrophobic; I think the repetitive monotony of it all compounded things.

And that sounds like a curious field to pursue; there's certainly a lot of American cities and communities, that need help. One book that I can't suggest highly enough is one called 'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' by Jane Jacobs. Amazing insight into the form and function of cites; was quite influential in challenging various assumptions.

Another book/essay I'd suggest is 'Species of Spaces' by Georges Perec; more speculative, even funny, but a great little read. 

Well, sounds as if you have noble aims, good luck, there!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

you will eventually my jackal friend


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> you will eventually my jackal friend


Thanks Zyther.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Thanks Zyther.


I sure wasn't looking when I found bhutrflai! It happened our paths crossed over and over again! But don't lose hope! Your mate is out there, just gotta find them!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I sure wasn't looking when I found bhutrflai! It happened our paths crossed over and over again! But don't lose hope! Your mate is out there, just gotta find them!


*Smiles brightly* Thanks. Your right, I just need to be patient.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *Smiles brightly* Thanks. Your right, I just need to be patient.


Didnt happen until I was 25. Idk how old you are, but I am guessing you have time. The wait is hell, but you know how that saying goes? "Good things come to those who wait."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, taking the oppurtunity to take ANOTHER nap! Don't ever think naps are pointless! They are essential! So bye fur now my fellow Furries!!! May The Fur Be With You!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 26, 2018)

So I found five stray cats while I was out trainspotting, couldn't really do much but take photos, I'm not really an expert on cat-hearding. At least they look pretty well off.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> So I found five stray cats while I was out trainspotting, couldn't really do much but take photos, I'm not really an expert on cat-hearding. At least they look pretty well off.


AGH! TOO CUTE!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> ....I ain't got none of those fancy 10s...and a 1 and 0 is only 2 so I might have to get someone to do that for me lol. Doesn't Backpaw have a 10 somewhere?


I’ve even got an 11


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, feel like that as well, too...not to dwell on the depressing, but in 10 years, I think I maybe have had a raise of  6% total, if that...and so as things cost more, I just have less and less, to where I'm falling way, way, behind. I'll probably end up homeless and dead in a ditch, I owe so much, but ah well, guess I had a few wild times, and plan a few more.
> 
> Also, I am reminded: I HATE Mondays!  As if one could not tell.
> 
> But I'll be OK, and manage to cheer up as the week moves along...spring is always a moody time of year for me; all the changes and things coming to life and yet, one can also feel so left out of it all?


You are wonderful.  Never ever ever ever ever forget that.

*wraps huge hairy ape arms gently around skunk and pulls him in for snuggles*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You are wonderful.  Never ever ever ever ever forget that.
> 
> *wraps huge hairy ape arms gently around skunk and pulls him in for snuggles*


huh. There's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So....is everyone ready for that Chinese space station to come crashing down? Should be a helluva sight!


There’s a tiny chance it could crash onto my place in Spain.  I’ve been looking up all that Duck and Cover training they used to do during the Cold War just in case, but it’s good preparation.  If the 28,000mph fireball starts heading my way I’m going to hide under a table then emerge unscathed.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

you know...I'm half tempted to bring in more of my characters. just to cause some chaos!


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

Good afternoon everyone! Right now it's 3:33pm along the lovely East Coast USA, and I'll be online for a while. It's good to be back and to meet new people, and likewise to see old-new faces  Kicking it off with the posts that I got when I fell asleep lol:


PolarizedBear said:


> Take yer time, I'll be around.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ nice seein ya.


I guess I took a bit too much time on that last one haha. It was nice to meet you too PolarizedBear. Maybe soon we can meet again if we don't get the chance to meet today anyway. Forgive the pun, but I think you're the coolest polar bear around. 


BahgDaddy said:


> I also prefer sleeping with lions tigers and wolves OwO


Haha, I prefer sleeping with anyone who's willing to use me as a mattress, which is often. When you're a 50ft muscle-bound macro drake in stories or RP sessions, people tend to see your pecs as pillows and they just flop on your chest like a bed. It's an awesome feeling, should try it sometime. 

It's good to meet you BahgDaddy. I hope you're having an awesome day so far! And hopefully, everyone else in the chat is too.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> There’s a tiny chance it could crash onto my place in Spain.  I’ve been looking up all that Duck and Cover training they used to do during the Cold War just in case, but it’s good preparation.  If the 28,000mph fireball starts heading my way I’m going to hide under a table then emerge unscathed.


*Looks up public fallout shelters in Spain*


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> *Looks up public fallout shelters in Spain*


I just read about that today. Still not sure how that's gonna go... I just hope everyone is ok when it goes down. The reports did say that people have 3x as much better chance of being struck by lightning than by the falling station.

Still, on a funnier note, the world gets to see fireworks high in the sky when it does come down. Imagine the fireball before it all burns up. Might rival the fireball of a dragon.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah I'm gonna go. be prepared for chaos when I return!


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> I just read about that today. Still not sure how that's gonna go... I just hope everyone is ok when it goes down. The reports did say that people have 3x as much better chance of being struck by lightning than by the falling station.
> 
> Still, on a funnier note, the world gets to see fireworks high in the sky when it does come down. Imagine the fireball before it all burns up. Might rival the fireball of a dragon.


I trust ya on that stat! 

Welp, from what Spanish I could decipher, the metro/tube/subway might be his best bet if he felt so inclined to take shelter


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> I trust ya on that stat!
> 
> Welp, from what Spanish I could decipher, the metro/tube/subway might be his best bet if he felt so inclined to take shelter


Thanks!  I can go looking for that same article, assuming I can find it again. I'm still just learning about this space station thing. Man the things they don't teach us in college huh? 

Those metro tubes sound like a good place to shelter from anything then. That's good news. I don't think I have anything like that around my town, but I'll have to see. Maybe those "fallout shelter" signs from the cold war aren't fake around my town.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *hugs shiny space dragon*
> 
> Hello.  Which star have you been visiting?


No star. Just chillin' in the interstellar medium.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

INCOMING! *a bomb comes down from nowhere!* ???: BOMBS AWAY! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Thanks!  I can go looking for that same article, assuming I can find it again. I'm still just learning about this space station thing. Man the things they don't teach us in college huh?
> 
> Those metro tubes sound like a good place to shelter from anything then. That's good news. I don't think I have anything like that around my town, but I'll have to see. Maybe those "fallout shelter" signs from the cold war aren't fake around my town.


Aaah, I'd love to go inside one! I live in Florida though lol
I do know that they're still around, albeit a little delapidated. I recall seeing a video where a guy from washington DC explored one.


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Aaah, I'd love to go inside one! I live in Florida though lol
> I do know that they're still around, albeit a little delapidated. I recall seeing a video where a guy from washington DC explored one.


I don't know if I'd feel the same haha. Around here in PA, we got our fair share of abandoned places, such as the abandoned highway, mental hospital, and even an entire town that's abandoned (and no, you can't see the town without being hurt).

I've seen many of those old shelters around, and honestly? I'm happy they're not really used. It's a bad day when they're in pristine condition 60 years after being built. Means they got good use.  Nice to meet you btw! Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

(Does no one notice the bomb in the air? ???: I told you they would ignore us)


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 26, 2018)

Telnac said:


> No star. Just chillin' in the interstellar medium.


Cool! I'd want to do that some day!


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> I don't know if I'd feel the same haha. Around here in PA, we got our fair share of abandoned places, such as the abandoned highway, mental hospital, and even an entire town that's abandoned (and no, you can't see the town without being hurt).
> 
> I've seen many of those old shelters around, and honestly? I'm happy they're not really used. It's a bad day when they're in pristine condition 60 years after being built. Means they got good use.  Nice to meet you btw! Hope you're having a good day.


Yeah, that's a good point! Also woah, I should've expected one of the oldest states to house so many abandoned places! Ah well, there's always YouTube videos for us to live vicariously through :3 and nice to meet you too!!


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Yeah, that's a good point! Also woah, I should've expected one of the oldest states to house so many abandoned places! Ah well, there's always YouTube videos for us to live vicariously through :3 and nice to meet you too!!


Haha yeah PA has many unique things about it. Abandoned places are a part of it, but there's a lot more to it as well. I blog about just one county of the state, and there's always something to write about. 

And yes, haha. Thank God for YouTube. Even now I watch it to pass the time.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> INCOMING! *a bomb comes down from nowhere!* ???: BOMBS AWAY! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


*checks watch*

Space station’s early then!

*slides under table*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 26, 2018)

I just got back from the beach after meeting these beautiful creatures.


----------



## eyeshadow (Mar 26, 2018)

Back at it, guys! Picarto.TV - EyeShadowPaints' Channel  Streaming for the rest of the night! Hopefully near finishing this piece.


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

eyeshadow said:


> Back at it, guys! Picarto.TV - EyeShadowPaints' Channel  Streaming for the rest of the night! Hopefully near finishing this piece.


That's interesting. Do you stream often? And what kind of art do you make?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Right now it's 3:33pm along the lovely East Coast USA, and I'll be online for a while. It's good to be back and to meet new people, and likewise to see old-new faces  Kicking it off with the posts that I got when I fell asleep lol:
> 
> I guess I took a bit too much time on that last one haha. It was nice to meet you too PolarizedBear. Maybe soon we can meet again if we don't get the chance to meet today anyway. Forgive the pun, but I think you're the coolest polar bear around.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, that is fun, and it's nice to meet you too. ^^ I'm doing good today, what about yourself?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Good morning. *long bloody yawn*
How're you all doin?


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh yes, that is fun, and it's nice to meet you too. ^^ I'm doing good today, what about yourself?


I'm doing alright. Right now I'm relaxing some, and wondering how to spend my day today. I might need some more feedback on my story before I begin to edit it and see how it turns out. But for now, relaxing, and having a good time!

Also hey Polarized!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2018)

Breakfast.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Good morning. *long bloody yawn*
> How're you all doin?


Morning, also woke up


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> I'm doing alright. Right now I'm relaxing some, and wondering how to spend my day today. I might need some more feedback on my story before I begin to edit it and see how it turns out. But for now, relaxing, and having a good time!
> 
> Also hey Polarized!


Good t'see ya again Balans.  “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


Mr. Fox said:


> Breakfast.


That looks bloody amazing mate, you make that?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning, also woke up


Hiyo Panda what'cha up to mate? ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Breakfast.


That looks lovely! Looks like a complete breakfast all in one sandwich. I'd love to have that at college.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That looks bloody amazing mate, you make that?


Mebbe. :3


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *checks watch*
> 
> Space station’s early then!
> 
> *slides under table*


???: YEEEEEEEHA! *the bomb makes impact...but nothing happened* ???: Hey! What gives!?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ???: YEEEEEEEHA! *the bomb makes impact...but nothing happened* ???: Hey! What gives!?


Its because it saw this video


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Its because it saw this video


nah. I ust gave him a dud. ???: Oh come on! I wanted to blow this place up!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hiyo Panda what'cha up to mate? ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


Preparing for work, gotta be an adult


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Preparing for work, gotta be an adult


Oh that's always fun :V


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

???: DO they ignore you a lot? Me: Yeah but I'm new here so I understand. ???: You should get their attention. Me: How? By causing an earthquake?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ???: DO they ignore you a lot? Me: Yeah but I'm new here so I understand. ???: You should get their attention. Me: How? By causing an earthquake?


Earthquakes are good 

*installs trampoline to make the most of shakiness*


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Earthquakes are good
> 
> *installs trampoline to make the most of shakiness*


The world needs a copy of this fellas optimism. I like the way he thinks!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> The world needs a copy of this fellas optimism. I like the way he thinks!


???: I don't it's disgusting. Me: Really shade? Must you be rude to others? Shade: FIRST YOU DO THIS OB TUMBLR AND NOW HERE!? WILL YOU STOP TREATING ME LIKE A KID!? I AM YOU!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Earthquakes are good
> 
> *installs trampoline to make the most of shakiness*


This guy gets it, earthquakes are a blast


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Didnt happen until I was 25. Idk how old you are, but I am guessing you have time. The wait is hell, but you know how that saying goes? "Good things come to those who wait."


>me @ 27




You make 25 sound old LOL



backpawscratcher said:


> I’ve even got an 11


Is now the correct time to say "pawsome"?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Just started playing this, what class do I roll?


----------



## eyeshadow (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> That's interesting. Do you stream often? And what kind of art do you make?


I stream NSFW art Monday's and Friday's.  it's all dark fantasy wolf-spirit art.


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

eyeshadow said:


> I stream NSFW art Monday's and Friday's.  it's all dark fantasy wolf-spirit art.


Ah ok. That's interesting. I'm starting to dive into art streams in general, as it's neat to sorta float around and see how other artists make art. Pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> This guy gets it, earthquakes are a blast


The ring of fire always loves to shake things up


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

So what's everyone up to?  Doing some grocery shopping in a few.


----------



## eyeshadow (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Ah ok. That's interesting. I'm starting to dive into art streams in general, as it's neat to sorta float around and see how other artists make art. Pretty awesome stuff.


Thank you, just started doing it mahself so i'm curious how other artists go about it also!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 26, 2018)

tiring to stay awake~


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> So what's everyone up to?  Doing some grocery shopping in a few.


I'm working on some nice, smaller images to start for my writing on the main site. Something that looks better for the site than the default "Story" image. I might even publish my rough draft so people can see how I write and what is coming up in the future. Need to get set up first haha.


shapeless0ne said:


> tiring to stay awake~


Hello!  And yes I can agree with that. I still have about... three hours left before my shift is out and I sleep. Fun stuff though!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> I'm working on some nice, smaller images to start for my writing on the main site. Something that looks better for the site than the default "Story" image. I might even publish my rough draft so people can see how I write and what is coming up in the future. Need to get set up first haha.



Totally show us what yer workin on whenever you want! curious now.



shapeless0ne said:


> tiring to stay awake~


How late is it for ya mate?  ʕ·͡ᴥ·ʔ


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 26, 2018)

like 10 pm or so~


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 26, 2018)

First part of my welder project came in. Now once the 10000watt 75volt SCR comes in then can I start modifying the 1971 lincoln ac-225 more.

It already has high frequency. Once I get the foot pedal installed than I shall move onto creating a D.C. Rectifier system, but unlike most who fail to create a powerful enough D.C. Current, I'm going to install a 220000 or 2 100000uf 35 volt capacitors before the choke. I might not need to worry about making a choke as I have a dead mig welder to raid parts from.

*rubs hands together* only thing I have yet to figure out is a polarity selector switch. It needs to survive 250 amps. Marine battery switches would work, however there's a BOTH setting on those and that terrifies the shit out of me, I'm guessing having a welder be BOTH AC and D.C. Will cause my ass to be back in black and the reaction will be like TNT.

Still need to sort out the rectifying diodes as well.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> First part of my welder project came in. Now once the 10000watt 75volt SCR comes in then can I start modifying the 1971 lincoln ac-225 more.
> 
> It already has high frequency. Once I get the foot pedal installed than I shall move onto creating a D.C. Rectifier system, but unlike most who fail to create a powerful enough D.C. Current, I'm going to install a 220000 or 2 100000uf 35 volt capacitors before the choke. I might not need to worry about making a choke as I have a dead mig welder to raid parts from.
> 
> ...



I've got little to zero knowledge on welding but it sounds pretty interestin' mate.



shapeless0ne said:


> like 10 pm or so~



Time travelin' yanks. ʕ·͡ᴥ·ʔ


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I've got little to zero knowledge on welding but it sounds pretty interestin' mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Time travelin' yanks. ʕ·͡ᴥ·ʔ


This is a bit beyond welding and more into electrical mad science.

hildstrom.com: Lincoln Electric AC-225 (AC225) AC/DC stick/TIG welder conversion

Here's a mildly successful take on what I'm doing, I however have done research on at least three successful attempts and the theory and knowledge gained, as well as looking at professional machines.

This machine  while being cheap should preform admirably, especially in the reliability department. A non computerized Tig welder is a beautiful thing, if not made in China.


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Totally show us what yer workin on whenever you want! curious now.



Of course! I'm actually working on watermarking my rough draft and getting my site set up so I can post the rough draft without any worry. On a fun fact side-note: Microsoft Word comes with a watermark thing built into it. I didn't know that until tonight lol.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> This is a bit beyond welding and more into electrical mad science.
> 
> hildstrom.com: Lincoln Electric AC-225 (AC225) AC/DC stick/TIG welder conversion
> 
> ...


Whoaaaaaaa that thing looks bloody crazy mate.  Damn good luck with whatever it is yer attemptin to do with that Lincoln.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Whoaaaaaaa that thing looks bloody crazy mate.  Damn good luck with whatever it is yer attemptin to do with that Lincoln.


Mine is going to be a bit simpler as it's halfway there.

Welder came from an old school Harley builder who made his living using it since the 1970's. this welder also built a dual engine triumph that broke a speed record during the late 80's ive cleaned it up and converted it to a proper Tig machine. It came with the high frequency box already with it. I just wired it all into one unit.

The older ones are actually better as the copper transformer coils are thicker gauge. Machine has never let me down.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> First part of my welder project came in. Now once the 10000watt 75volt SCR comes in then can I start modifying the 1971 lincoln ac-225 more.
> 
> It already has high frequency. Once I get the foot pedal installed than I shall move onto creating a D.C. Rectifier system, but unlike most who fail to create a powerful enough D.C. Current, I'm going to install a 220000 or 2 100000uf 35 volt capacitors before the choke. I might not need to worry about making a choke as I have a dead mig welder to raid parts from.
> 
> ...


I remember doing the maths on rectifiers in school years ago...can't give you the details anymore, but you are going to need hella ridiculous diodes if you're rectifying 240V (EDIT: I'm assuming that thing runs off 240. No way it works with 120) with .22F. That should be sweet. Are you going to be using a full wave or can welders get away with half?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 26, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I remember doing the maths on rectifiers in school years ago...can't give you the details anymore, but you are going to need hella ridiculous diodes if you're rectifying 240V (EDIT: I'm assuming that thing runs off 240. No way it works with 120) with .22F. That should be sweet. Are you going to be using a full wave or can welders get away with half?


It's a 240 volt system normally. However it can be ran off of 120 in a pinch you're just limited by output.

Welders can get away with a lot actually. Not 100% sure on the electrical math but I've always seen the philosophy of make the maximum potential output not even stress the components work well.

On eBay there is an individual selling a pair of DC rectifiers rated at 400 amps and some absurd voltage. These come with heat sinks so I think the pair hooked up to the capacitor going into the choke will produce an a nice even D.C. Current. For safety I need to figure out a good bleeder otjerwise that capacitor will be death.

The general math used for commercial welders on D.C. Is 44000 UF for every 100 amps give or take. So I could theorticsly get away with one 100000 UF cap, but fuck it a single 220000uf cap will hold up better.

The main point is to try to minimalize ripple for a more steady arc. SMAW doesn't give a shit, but GTAW benefits from a smooth arc.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

Balans said:


> Of course! I'm actually working on watermarking my rough draft and getting my site set up so I can post the rough draft without any worry. On a fun fact side-note: Microsoft Word comes with a watermark thing built into it. I didn't know that until tonight lol.


Coool, gl mate. ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ


----------



## Balans (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Coool, gl mate. ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ


Thank you! I'll let you know when it goes up!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> It's a 240 volt system normally. However it can be ran off of 120 in a pinch you're just limited by output.
> 
> Welders can get away with a lot actually. Not 100% sure on the electrical math but I've always seen the philosophy of make the maximum potential output not even stress the components work well.
> 
> ...


I'd have to dig through my closet to get my notes out to refresh my memory of that stuff, but that much capacitance should give you a small ripple voltage like you're looking for, provided you have diodes that switch to match. Should be cool (sort of ).


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 26, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I'd have to dig through my closet to get my notes out to refresh my memory of that stuff, but that much capacitance should give you a small ripple voltage like you're looking for, provided you have diodes that switch to match. Should be cool (sort of ).


2X ARC WELDER, WELDER INDUSTRIAL BRIDGE RECTIFIER KBPC90A10 90AMP 1000V NEW | eBay

I'm thinking these.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 26, 2018)

*flops into chat with elegance of Moon Moon* HAAIIIIII!1!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *flops into chat with elegance of Moon Moon* HAAIIIIII!1!


G'evenin moon moon. ʕ •́؈•̀ ₎


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *flops into chat with elegance of Moon Moon* HAAIIIIII!1!



Such is the elegance of Moon Moon. All praise be unto Moon Moon. Amen.


----------



## eyeshadow (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks to all who hung out!  This is near next to done!  I'll be posting the finish here and tumblr and other such places once I make that official post on Patreon.  Night All!!!


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Totally show us what yer workin on whenever you want! curious now.


Hey everyone! 

I hope everyone is having a great night. As per the request of PolarizedBear, and I hope to the benefit of my story, I have posted the first rough draft of my first FA story! You can find the story by following this link. Let me know what you think, and I'd love all the feedback that you can give me!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'evenin moon moon. ʕ •́؈•̀ ₎





Shoiyo said:


> Such is the elegance of Moon Moon. All praise be unto Moon Moon. Amen.



I've been discovered!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

I havent followed the RP or the story but is there NSFW scene with PolarizedBear? I need fap material


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I havent followed the RP or the story but is there NSFW scene with PolarizedBear? I need fap material


 Sadly no. It isn't an NSFW. I might write some NSFW in the future, but certainly, I won't write any about PolarizedBear unless he gives permission. Funny thought though, I'll have to entertain it for a while.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

Balans said:


> Sadly no. It isn't an NSFW. I might write some NSFW in the future, but certainly, I won't write any about PolarizedBear unless he gives permission. Funny thought though, I'll have to entertain it for a while.


You get my express permission to ship me with polarizedbear.


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You get my express permission to ship me with polarizedbear.


 See now this story just might happen if PB decides to join in on the fun. This made me laugh irl, even at 1:30 am. Thank you for that haha.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I havent followed the RP or the story but is there NSFW scene with PolarizedBear? I need fap material


pbbbbbttttttttttt


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 27, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

G'mornin


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> pbbbbbttttttttttt


Is that a no? T_T


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is that a no? T_T


I hate to say it but there is no NSFW of me.  No fap material.
Not even a doujin.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

Mah heart is broken </3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 27, 2018)

OwO

I woke up early and did me some gud ritin an stuf.  God, feels so good to have actually spent some time on something creative.  It’s been ages since I’ve just typed away and let a story flood out 

Sadly had to break to go to work


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Mah heart is broken </3


ʕ•̫͡•ʔ♡ʕ•̫͡•ʔ we shall survive, panda man



backpawscratcher said:


> OwO
> 
> I woke up early and did me some gud ritin an stuf.  God, feels so good to have actually spent some time on something creative.  It’s been ages since I’ve just typed away and let a story flood out
> 
> Sadly had to break to go to work



Glad t'hear mate. ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ•̫͡•ʔ♡ʕ•̫͡•ʔ we shall survive, panda man


I'm going to look for furry polar bear porn to dull the pain


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm going to look for furry polar bear porn to dull the pain


Already ahead of ya.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @Jaberwocky yep i can swim


Uh óò Do... do you still want arm floaties? :'D



BahgDaddy said:


> Morning Jabber!


FLUFFY WULFY DADDY ^o^ YOU COME WITH SWIMMING :>


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 27, 2018)

I got dealt a pretty heavy hit to my heart.

*dust off hat and soldiers on*

Today is going to be. Good day. If I keep on chanting it it'll be true right?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I got dealt a pretty heavy hit to my heart.
> 
> *dust off hat and soldiers on*
> 
> Today is going to be. Good day. If I keep on chanting it it'll be true right?


With willful determination most things can be!  If yer feelin' ilk just relax here mate.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> With willful determination most things can be!  If yer feelin' ilk just relax here mate.


Can't need to get up go out into the freezing cold dust off my car and go to work.

It's all I do anymore


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Can't need to get up go out into the freezing cold dust off my car and go to work.
> 
> It's all I do anymore


Should move down where its nice and hot, ya wont have to trudge in the cold and you can just lay around in yer boxers like everyone else does.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

The shit I get myself into. Cancelled my old phone plan and got a stupid expensive plan. I hate how good people can grill me for money


----------



## modfox (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeay i 4 free art leeching streak


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The shit I get myself into. Cancelled my old phone plan and got a stupid expensive plan. I hate how good people can grill me for money


Threaten to beat em up! Or ill beat em up for ya.  Hate bloody phone plan telemarketers. Salt of the damn Earth.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Threaten to beat em up! Or ill beat em up for ya.  Hate bloody phone plan telemarketers. Salt of the damn Earth.



Oh it hurts so badly


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh it hurts so badly
> View attachment 29516


Poor Panda  (ó㉨ò)
Bring them swift vengeance. ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 27, 2018)

Telemarketers are fun to screw with though. I have such fun with air horns when they call.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

good mornin everyone 



 heres your song for the mornin


----------



## Inkblooded (Mar 27, 2018)

helo everyone im back


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm not doing well..


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

*Snores loudly*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 27, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> helo everyone im back


LOL.  Can’t keep you away


----------



## Ginza (Mar 27, 2018)

*666’th post reeeeee*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

Ginza said:


> *666’th post reeeeee*


ACK! THE DEVIL'S NUMBER!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> good mornin everyone
> 
> 
> 
> heres your song for the mornin


Zyther...What is this?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

G'night everyone


----------



## Inkblooded (Mar 27, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> LOL.  Can’t keep you away



im just too sexy, im brigng sexy backk,


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 27, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> im just too sexy, im brigng sexy backk,



I hope you kept the receipt.


----------



## Inkblooded (Mar 27, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I hope you kept the receipt.



i dont even remember what store i got him from and every time i try to give him back they refuse to take him so i have decided to keep him even though he is an egg eating insect murdering vorer. i will treat him as my own son


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 27, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> i dont even remember what store i got him from and every time i try to give him back they refuse to take him so i have decided to keep him even though he is an egg eating insect murdering vorer. i will treat him as my own son


Must have been Sainsbury.  They do a good line in those.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

@JackJackal its metal


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 27, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Uh óò Do... do you still want arm floaties? :'D
> 
> 
> FLUFFY WULFY DADDY ^o^ YOU COME WITH SWIMMING :>



I will! *hops in pool and splashes you* Haha, there we go!


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

Yay, we're all having fun in the pool!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Mar 27, 2018)

*hops in the pool too*
Uhhh D: I.... I wanted to splash fiiiiiiiiiiiirst Q_Q
*splashes back*
>O<


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

ok I didn't want to do this but I'm desperate! Is anyone who is not a minor interested in a NSFW macro/micro rp?


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *hops in the pool too*
> Uhhh D: I.... I wanted to splash fiiiiiiiiiiiirst Q_Q
> *splashes back*
> >O<


Okay, you can! BaghDaddy, do you mind getting out for the little foxie? It'll only be for a minute.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 27, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> Okay, you can! BaghDaddy, do you mind getting out for the little foxie? It'll only be for a minute.



Okay. *clambers out and shakes fur, getting everyone drenched*


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey, now you can splash first, Jaberwocky!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

*sigh* I'm always ignored.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

/joke/ Go away, jackal. //joke//


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

*frowns* really?


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

///joke/// Yes. ////joke////


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

...*pulls out a mallet*


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

*takes away the mallet* You clearly did not understand I was JOKING! (I know you actually did)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

*pulls out another* and you clearly don't understand I'm not! (yeah i know)


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

*takes away the second*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

...*walks away and waits for someone to answer his first question*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


I don't follow.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

*flies after to tell JackJackal they're cool*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 27, 2018)

*Hugs you all*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh! surprise hug. ok then.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

*dips toe in pull* let me take my cybernetics off first *removes cybernetic eye and arm* they we go *jumps in pool*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 27, 2018)

Dammit. It’s a slow day at work.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *dips toe in pull* let me take my cybernetics off first *removes cybernetic eye and arm* they we go *jumps in pool*


*jumps in the pool with all my electronics running*

It's good to be waterproof. 

*slams into the bottom of the pool and fractures the concrete*

I'm not very buoyant tho


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *jumps in the pool with all my electronics running*
> 
> It's good to be waterproof.
> 
> ...


*facepalms* Are you kidding me? why would you think that's a good idea?!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

*looks down* um can u breath down there?


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *facepalms* Are you kidding me? why would you think that's a good idea?!



*Pokes the jackal by the edge of the pool, hoping he'd fall in if she did it persistently*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

WOAH WOAH WOAH! HEEEEEEEEEEY! *falls in and comes up* WHY!?


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

*hugs everyone else*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

hey um can some1 help me get him out of the bottom i only have  arm and i dont think i can lift  him out


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hey um can some1 help me get him out of the bottom i only have  arm and i dont think i can lift  him out


give me a sec. *pulls @lacelamb11 in* ok now I'll help,


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> give me a sec. *pulls @lacelamb11 in* ok now I'll help,


*The wool weighs her down significantly! She bleats and throws her arms out to grab onto the side of the pool. The sheep lifts her soggy legs up and slams them down in the jackal's direction, sending a splash crashing into him*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

ACK! Hey! I had the right and would have helped you!


lacelamb11 said:


> *The wool weighs her down significantly! She bleats and throws her arms out to grab onto the side of the pool. The sheep lifts her soggy legs up and slams them down in the jackal's direction, sending a splash crashing into him*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

swims down and attempts to pull @Telnac out with his arm


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> swims down and attempts to pull @Telnac out with his arm


Goes to assist.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ACK! Hey! I had the right and would have helped you!


Yeah, that's why I didn't put you in a headlock! And your name is Jack if thats any indication of how that would've went. But yeah, sorry for overreactin' though...


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Yeah, that's why I didn't put you in a headlock! And your name is Jack if thats any indication of how that would've went. But yeah, sorry for overreactin' though...


sends up a sign that says 'It's ok and I doubt you could get me in a headlock.'


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *dips toe in pull* let me take my cybernetics off first *removes cybernetic eye and arm* they we go *jumps in pool*


U A CYBORG TOO!?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

@Infrarednexus yep


----------



## Telnac (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *looks down* um can u breath down there?



I don't need to breathe. Android. I'm equally comfortable on the bottom of the ocean as I am in the depths of space. 



JackJackal said:


> *facepalms* Are you kidding me? why would you think that's a good idea?!


? Why not?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I don't need to breathe. Android. I'm equally comfortable on the bottom of the ocean as I am in the depths of space.
> 
> 
> ? Why not?


Because now we ow whoever built this thing money for damages!


----------



## Telnac (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Because now we ow whoever built this thing money for damages!


Yeah. That's why I usually teleport away when ppl get pissy about my gross property damage.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

THAT LEAVES ME TO PAY!


Telnac said:


> Yeah. That's why I usually teleport away when ppl get pissy about my gross property damage.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 27, 2018)

*Poofs into existence*
...
I am a wizard. I can repair it, for a price.

Every single person here needs to hug me.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

WHAT!? NO!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 27, 2018)

No hugs, no spellwork.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

*hugs the wizard* I LOVE HUGS


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 27, 2018)

*hugs back, silently blushing*

Hmm... yes. A few more, and the circumstances for me to cast this spell will be met.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> *hugs back, silently blushing*
> 
> Hmm... yes. A few more, and the circumstances for me to cast this spell will be met.


*Reaches a sodden, wooly arm around the wizard and pulls 'im into a tight side hug*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> *Reaches a sodden, wooly arm around the wizard and pulls 'im into a tight side hug*


Heh heh. At least in not the one getting wet....anymore


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

G'mornin ya cobs ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ whats up?


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hey hey. At least in not the one getting wet....anymore


Pipe down, 'less you want a soggy sheep hug too. I love hugs!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh! Feisty little sheep huh?


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Oh! Feisty little sheep huh?


Yeah, yeah, if I had a shearing for every time one of you predator species _complimented _me like that, I'd be a bald sheep!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 27, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> *Reaches a sodden, wooly arm around the wizard and pulls 'im into a tight side hug*


*Blushes even brighter, hugging back, creating a grouphug.*
"Y-yes! I'm almost there! Just one more- maybe two for certainty!!""


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'mornin ya cobs ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ whats up?


Morning <3


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Yeah, yeah, if I had a shearing for every time one of you predator species _complimented _me like that, I'd be a bald sheep!


ouch. that hurt.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning <3


Hiya Pandaman! ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง
Always nice knowin' yer gnna be just as drowsy as I bloody am.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hiya Pandaman! ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง
> Always nice knowin' yer gnna be just as drowsy as I bloody am.


I slept for 4 hours today :V got addicted to the forums again


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I slept for 4 hours today :V got addicted to the forums again


Niiiiiice.  If its any consolation we arent gnna go up in burst into flames mate.
I think.
Do bears burst into flames?





Does Kumamon create flame or become them?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Niiiiiice.  If its any consolation we arent gnna go up in burst into flames mate.
> I think.
> Do bears burst into flames?
> 
> ...


no, he just simply does something in the name of Satan and everything just burst into flames :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> no, he just simply does something in the name of Satan and everything just burst into flames :V


Jesus christ how horrifying :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Jesus christ how horrifying :V


Don't worry he's now busy sleeping and scratching his back.


 


 

Also found you the other day derping around


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm burnt out. I'm laying in bed physically shaking I can't feel my arms and my chest hurts.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry he's now busy sleeping and scratching his back.
> View attachment 29533
> View attachment 29534
> 
> ...


For the record I was under very important business!  It takes alot to manage the location of seal habitats.



 
The devil did ya get those bloody pics?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm burnt out. I'm laying in bed physically shaking I can't feel my arms and my chest hurts.


Are you alright, mate?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Are you alright, mate?


Short answer "yes this is normal."

Long answer *screaming sobbing followed by rocking back and forth* I'm not in a good place. Frankly with all of the shit that's happened, has happened and is happening, even my friends are amazed I haven't turned to hardcore drugs, or alcoholism.

I'm... not doing well. When I tell people my life it causes issues. Frankly I do question why I even bother anymore l.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The devil did ya get those bloody pics?


I live near Ueno Zoo, which is 10 minutes walk to the zoo, also I live near a gay bathhouse cruising spot (5 minutes walk) where men bone each other all day. So much that if you jump in the hot pool, you'll smell like semen all day


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

*hugs everyone*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Short answer "yes this is normal."
> 
> Long answer *screaming sobbing followed by rocking back and forth* I'm not in a good place. Frankly with all of the shit that's happened, has happened and is happening, even my friends are amazed I haven't turned to hardcore drugs, or alcoholism.
> 
> I'm... not doing well. When I tell people my life it causes issues. Frankly I do question why I even bother anymore l.


That bloody bad mate?  I wouldn't recommend the drugs or alcoholism thing.  Last thing ya want is some spirits n demons interlaced with yer troubles.  What's botherin ya?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I live near Ueno Zoo, which is 10 minutes walk to the zoo, also I live near a gay bathhouse cruising spot (5 minutes walk) where men bone each other all day. So much that if you jump in the hot pool, you'll smell like semen all day


You live near so many interesting places, dammit mate yer makin me jealous each passing day.  Well.  Probably minus the gay bathhouse thing, last thing I want is to be a white bear smellin like a _white bear._


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You live near so many interesting places, dammit mate yer makin me jealous each passing day.  Well.  Probably minus the gay bathhouse thing, last thing I want is to be a white bear smellin like a _white bear._


Give in, give into your desires to be drenched in the essence of manliness :V

Beats "Old Spice" everytime


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Give in, give into your desires to be drenched in the essence of manliness :V
> 
> Beats "Old Spice" everytime


I'm sure it smells like "Old Spice" alright. :V
The essence of manliness is permeated heavily with the essence of desperation in those spots!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That bloody bad mate?  I wouldn't recommend the drugs or alcoholism thing.  Last thing ya want is some spirits n demons interlaced with yer troubles.  What's botherin ya?


Oh I live in a mentally abusive household surrounded by negativity, am burdened with 10k worth of debt from my ex who cheated on me five times in a single night, laughed at me, then accused me of rape, almost successfully dragging my name though the mud before boarding a greyhound bus in order to live with the guy she cheated with me on. A glorious end to a four year relationship and 2 year engagement.

Lost my last job was unemployed for two months and got a job and this current one is highly physical leaving me taxed heavily. My family isn't helping and in fact keep on demanding physical things from me leaving me work out beyond imagine. 

And if I try to voice my opinion the chances of being hit are very high. 

I'm so used to the abuse. Even talking to other people I found out every relationship I've had has been abusive towards me.

And I live in a region that is perpetually cold, always has shitty weather and is highly taxed. I make 17 an hour yet I can't afford to live on my own I hardly eat and when ever things look up I get my teeth kicked in.

I'm so used to it all it's almost laughable . And this is not factoring in the trauma of my childhood or my speech impediment.

So I'm laying here on a fold out sofa bed arms physically drained my chest hurting my lungs burning trying to focus my eyes.

So yeah life's great. How was your day?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm sure it smells like "Old Spice" alright. :V
> The essence of manliness is permeated heavily with the essence of desperation in those spots!


Fear not! absorbing it all will grant you +20 to both strength and agility. Totally worth it! :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Oh I live in a mentally abusive household surrounded by negativity, am burdened with 10k worth of debt from my ex who cheated on me five times in a single night, laughed at me, then accused me of rape, almost successfully dragging my name though the mud before boarding a greyhound bus in order to live with the guy she cheated with me on. A glorious end to a four year relationship and 2 year engagement.
> 
> Lost my last job was unemployed for two months and got a job and this current one is highly physical leaving me taxed heavily. My family isn't helping and in fact keep on demanding physical things from me leaving me work out beyond imagine.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a bloody hell of a time mate.  Terribly sorry to hear about the cheatin' twat.  I've not been in your position so it probably wont seem like much, but you can always climb back from whatever pit you get kicked down into mate.    

My day is starting alright, practicing some recipes I'm workin on.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fear not! absorbing it all will grant you +20 to both strength and agility. Totally worth it! :V


Well shit with the extra Strength I could pick up a Panda. :V Sure mate.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

*hugs to try to make you feel better*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

What did I miss? Update on anything interesting that’s happened here?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> My day is starting alright, practicing some recipes I'm workin on.


You seem very interested in culinary arts. I have a friend who works as a chef for 20 years. Well respected by his peers, should you need a culinary job in Japan, hit me up


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 27, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan 
Grab a strong drink, a comfortable chair, and start reading up thread. Adventure awaits you...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Grab a strong drink, a comfortable chair, and start reading up thread. Adventure awaits you...


Uhh... ok then. *grabs the Fireball* I’m ready.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

Ok, so lots of pool roleplay, some cyborg got stuck at the bottom, hugs and... um. This.


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I live near Ueno Zoo, which is 10 minutes walk to the zoo, also I live near a gay bathhouse cruising spot (5 minutes walk) where men bone each other all day. So much that if you jump in the hot pool, you'll smell like semen all day


Ok.
*sips Fireball*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You seem very interested in culinary arts. I have a friend who works as a chef for 20 years. Well respected by his peers, should you need a culinary job in Japan, hit me up


I very much am, and I'll consider it!  I've wanted to cook in Japan for years now, I'd rather improve and learn the language before hand though.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 27, 2018)

*downs some apple juice*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> *downs some apple juice*


 Dave: abscond


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I very much am, and I'll consider it!  I've wanted to cook in Japan for years now, I'd rather improve and learn the language before hand though.


No  need to stress yourself too much with the language you'll pick up fast like all my gaijin friends


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No  need to stress yourself too much with the language you'll pick up fast like all my gaijin friends


Never knew Nihongo was that easy to get the hang of.


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey everyone! How's life going? Hopefully, everything is going well for everyone.


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 27, 2018)

Balans said:


> Hey everyone! How's life going? Hopefully, everything is going well for everyone.


Thank you, all is well here on the east coast of the U.S.  Spring flowers are blooming, days are getting longer, and winter is pretty much over. ♡ This is my favorite time of year.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

very good  aß gerade Abendessen


----------



## Balans (Mar 27, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Thank you, all is well here on the east coast of the U.S.  Spring flowers are blooming, days are getting longer, and winter is pretty much over. ♡ This is my favorite time of year.


Nice! I'm on the east coast as well and just trying to survive the mud season that comes after all the snow has melted. I'm with you on the winter finally being over. Thank god. It's no weather for a dragon. 


zyther kaldrok said:


> very good  aß gerade Abendessen


From what I could understand in that sentence, that's good news! Glad to hear that all is ok.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> very good  aß gerade Abendessen


Was war Tou essen?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

nein nein 
Ich ging in den Olivengarten


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

Ich versuche Deutsch zu lernen


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

warte warum sprechen wir deutsch? Ich benutze Google Translate übrigens ...


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29440
> I have arrived


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 27, 2018)

Scheiß drauf


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Scheiß drauf


das Einkaufszentrum***


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)

so I accidentally found out how to make a strike through. I just wanted to make a homestuck joke with an s in brackets XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

@PolarizedBear


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29540
> 
> @PolarizedBear


AHH! That's bloody adorable!  



Edit: Damn thats a big image hello phone!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2018)

More image @PolarizedBear 


Spoiler





















Wanted to send you the polar bear keychain but that will wait :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2018)

This is beautiful.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> More image @PolarizedBear
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's all so nice looking, I always love it when people make designs out of food like that.  ʕ·͡ᴥ·ʔ


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 28, 2018)

So... The world is supposed to end on April 18th of this year. 

*pulls out list of apocalyptic events I've survived and marks #35 down*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> So... The world is supposed to end on April 18th of this year.
> 
> *pulls out list of apocalyptic events I've survived and marks #35 down*


But the question is, are we really that lucky?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> So... The world is supposed to end on April 18th of this year.
> 
> *pulls out list of apocalyptic events I've survived and marks #35 down*


We shall repopulate the earth.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> We shall repopulate the earth.


>:3
You and me :V


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

for some reason even though i know these "doomsday things" are all retarted i still get paranoid especially now that im in a relationship. its due to my anxiety problems mainly but idk i just get a slight bit paranoid *twitches*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >:3
> You and me :V


This is good!  Great enthusiasm! ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

aww fuck now i looked into and now im more paranoid *twitching intensifies* fuck me man goddamn cicada arg shit and stephen hawking dying message is making me twitchy and creeped out


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> aww fuck now i looked into and now im more paranoid *twitching intensifies* fuck me man goddamn cicada arg shit and stephen hawking dying message is making me twitchy and creeped out


Dont worry, just hang with us and chill, nothin to worry about mate.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

*lets out deep breath* i know im just a paranoid person my brain thinks to hard


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *lets out deep breath* i know im just a paranoid person my brain thinks to hard


*pats yer back* No worries mate.  ʕ·͡ᴥ·ʔ


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> aww fuck now i looked into and now im more paranoid *twitching intensifies* fuck me man goddamn cicada arg shit and stephen hawking dying message is making me twitchy and creeped out



Twitchy hyena. *pets*


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 28, 2018)

Ayayaua


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 28, 2018)

Bark bark


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Awoo


----------



## Mabus (Mar 28, 2018)

Woof woof woof :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

*bear noises*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pandas don't make sounds, we're too busy being lazy


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pandas don't make sounds, we're too busy being lazy


Probably make sounds if ya poke em enough


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Probably make sounds if ya poke em enough





 
I hope you know where to poke the sweet spot


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29551
> I hope you know where to poke the sweet spot


Yeah, the big ol soft belly ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## Telnac (Mar 28, 2018)

rawr.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Hows everyone doin'? my nights windin down.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hows everyone doin'? my nights windin down.


Heading home. Long day. Probably play monster hunter generations or pokken


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Heading home. Long day. Probably play monster hunter generations or pokken


How is Pokken anyways? I find myself playing the spin off Pokemon entries as opposed to the actual mainline franchise nowadays.  What I wouldn't give for them to release another bloody Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> How is Pokken anyways? I find myself playing the spin off Pokemon entries as opposed to the actual mainline franchise nowadays.  What I wouldn't give for them to release another bloody Mystery Dungeon.


It's hard at first... i almost quit but I'm a dedicated Pokémon fan (3.5k mmr in Ultra Sun and Moon) I shouldn't quit and I got the hang of it. Mind you... I'm not A3 level good, currently E2 rank main-ing Gardevoir. Never play against decidueye, cancer grab combo. Hope it gets nerfed


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's hard at first... i almost quit but I'm a dedicated Pokémon fan (3.5k mmr in Ultra Sun and Moon) I shouldn't quit and I got the hang of it. Mind you... I'm not A3 level good, currently E2 rank main-ing Gardevoir. Never play against decidueye, cancer grab combo. Hope it gets nerfed


Oh wow, I've always just breeded my favourite party and goofed around.  I'm pretty sure I would get absolutely destroyed in any ranked environment.  How's Charizard and Blaziken in Pokken?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh wow, I've always just breeded my favourite party and goofed around.  I'm pretty sure I would get absolutely destroyed in any ranked environment.  How's Charizard and Blaziken in Pokken?


Charizard is balanced, blaziken is OP but not broken kind of OP


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Charizard is balanced, blaziken is OP but not broken kind of OP


Well that's good t'hear mate! I absolutely love Charizard, and the screamin kicken flamin chicken's been a favourite of mine too. ʕ　·ᴥ·ʔ I've been thinking about getting a Switch for a while now, I have a WiiU but it seems everyone's moved on from it.  I'd probably get Pokken asap if I did.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey I posted an open roleplay in the tavern called “out of the binary” if anyone wants to join in... its pretty lonely in there.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

@zenmaldita @lacelamb11 
HOW XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 28, 2018)

Oooooooook!!!! 

*hangs off ceiling rafters*


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> @zenmaldita @lacelamb11
> HOW XD


It takes time for furs to start filling the thread :0 don't worry!


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> HOW XD


lacelamb offers complete freedom RP in form of a bar for casual in-character chats.
I offer an underworld party with rules, scenarios, npcs, and choices.
I assume we both enjoy the setup we made. So I guess....mmm just enjoy making it and others will enjoy it with you


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm back, shitlords.
Comgratulations on achieving one thousand six hundred and eighty eight pages of bullshit. That's impressive.

I mean-- uh, kiss my scales, ya smelly wet mammalian fucks.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm physically tired mentally restless.


Fuck.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm back, shitlords.
> Comgratulations on achieving one thousand six hundred and eighty eight pages of bullshit. That's impressive.
> 
> I mean-- uh, kiss my scales, ya smelly wet mammalian fucks.


Aww thanks for the co*N*gratulations! :3
And would you really like us to “kiss your scales?”
Because I’m a fox and I can make that happen. *eyebrow movements*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Fuck.


Current mood


----------



## Dongding (Mar 28, 2018)

*Has bomb*

>:3


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Aww thanks for the co*N*gratulations! :3
> And would you really like us to “kiss your scales?”
> Because I’m a fox and I can make that happen. *eyebrow movements*



_*N*_o problem.
I'd rather you didn't. You might get your vulpine germs and stink all over me.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 28, 2018)

*Terrorist music plays; you know the sort. The kind that makes you racist no matter which regional genre you picked.*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Terrorist music plays; you know the sort. The kind that makes you racist no matter which regional genre you picked.*


Oh, I thought you were talking about CoD... am I racist to video games?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> _*N*_o problem.
> I'd rather you didn't. You might get your vulpine germs and stink all over me.


Haha, the *N* was correcting your “comgratulations”
And why did you suggest we kiss your scales if you don’t truly desire it? You seem to have some sort of self conflict going on...


----------



## Dongding (Mar 28, 2018)

I was looking for my lip balm...


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow this chat has been busy while I was gone


----------



## Dongding (Mar 28, 2018)

Some of us were biz-zay, even.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh relly?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

G'mornin everyone


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

Mornin PB


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'mornin everyone


Wwwwwoww time difference is insane!! I’m in the middle of the day here!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Mornin PB


What'cha up to, Jack?



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Wwwwwoww time difference is insane!! I’m in the middle of the day here!!


If only we could harness it for time travel or somethin like that mate :V


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What'cha up to, Jack?
> 
> 
> If only we could harness it for time travel or somethin like that mate :V


Not much


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm debating on wether or not I should draw something or do nothing


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm debating on wether or not I should draw something or do nothing


Draw a birb


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm debating on wether or not I should draw something or do nothing


Draw me! Draw me!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

This is so cool. PB and I live almost within the same time zone :3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Draw me! Draw me!


You're going to look hella weird with what I normally draw.


Spoiler










Just saying you're gonna look a bit odd pierced up and in a corset.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

GOOD MORNING PB PEANUT BUTTUH


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is so cool. PB and I live almost within the same time zone :3


Yep!  You and I wake up at about the same time. ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ
Realistically it's like a straight shot between both our countries, pretty sure you could throw a rock hard enough and smack Kakadu here.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> You're going to look hella weird with what I normally draw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Owow, looks great mate.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yep!  You and I wake up at about the same time. ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ
> Realistically it's like a straight shot between both our countries, pretty sure you could throw a rock hard enough and smack Kakadu here.
> 
> 
> Owow, looks great mate.


I'd post up my other stuff but it's NSFW.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> NSFW.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> You're going to look hella weird with what I normally draw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm ok with that


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Kakadu.


I have a lead. The hunt begins


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I'm ok with that


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


>


What?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a lead. The hunt begins


It'd be too easy anyways, Australia's too bloody hot for a Polar Bear.



DarkoKavinsky said:


>


I grinned


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

I just got a notification for @PolarizedBear posting a file somewhere, but when I clicked onto it, it said I didn’t have permission to view the thread. And then the notification disappeared....


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I just got a notification for @PolarizedBear posting a file somewhere, but when I clicked onto it, it said I didn’t have permission to view the thread. And then the notification disappeared....


I meant to edit a post and add the thumbnail to that post but made an individual post instead so I deleted that and fixed it, lol.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I meant to edit a post and add the thumbnail to that post but made an individual post instead so I deleted that and fixed it, lol.


Oh, ok I was super confused and thought that I was getting a notification for YOUR conversation or something XD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

Why is THIS the add I’m getting? Lol


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Why is THIS the add I’m getting? Lol


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


>


CaNt HaDnLe ThE tRuTh


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


>


Bruh.
And what was with the weird pic you po


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Bruh.


*BRUH*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Bruh.
> And what was with the weird pic you po-


THEY GOT HIM. ٩ʕ•͡×•ʔ۶ FLEE


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

...what is happening?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ...what is happening?


_Everything_


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

........


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ........


.................wait am I harassing you? Like is this legally harassment?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

No but I'm confused


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> No but I'm confused


You should be. This is FurAffinity forums for goodness sake!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> No but I'm confused


I'm always confused.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> No but I'm confused





PolarizedBear said:


> I'm always confused.


Confusion is confusing. Wait, is it the other way around? I’m confused.


----------



## Simo (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It'd be too easy anyways, Australia's too bloody hot for a Polar Bear.



Have you considered a large, walk in freezer? Not that any mischevious furs would lock you in, and demand certain things, to set you free, of course


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Have you considered a large, walk in freezer? Not that any mischevious furs would lock you in, and demand certain things, to set you free, of course


... yeahhh... we wouldn’t.....


----------



## Simo (Mar 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> ... yeahhh... we wouldn’t.....



Of course not! I mean, we're just too innocent!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Have you considered a large, walk in freezer? Not that any mischevious furs would lock you in, and demand certain things, to set you free, of course





WolfoxeCrevan said:


> ... yeahhh... we wouldn’t.....


I refuse.


----------



## Simo (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I refuse.View attachment 29564



But we offer an amazing free trial! No obligation to buy! Polar bears all over Australia are raving about this amazing new product : )


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> But we offer an amazing free trial! No obligation to buy! Polar bears all over Australia are raving about this amazing new product : )


I dunno about those trials mate, first they try and convince ya into tryin' whatever the hell it is then there's always some kind of damn catch that tries t'push you into bloody buyin' it.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

morse code?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> morse code?


...ok...that's weird.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> morse code?


Cats make me so nervous.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

Firstly
PB is my polar bear, you get your own

Secondly... no man... cats are evil and gives you brain parasites that makes you love them


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Firstly
> PB is my polar bear, you get your own
> 
> Secondly... no man... cats are evil and gives you brain parasites that makes you love them


ʕ•̫͡•ʔ♡ʕ•̫͡•ʔ
Oh yeah I read that study too, its pretty bizarre.  Thankfully it wont screw with adults very much but it can severely damage younger people.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

then i must be infected


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> then i must be infected


I think the study in 2017 said about 2billion people are infected, advanced stages are treatable.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

but my sisters a cat *looks at hands trembling*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> but my sisters a cat *looks at hands trembling*


You know what must be done.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> but my sisters a cat *looks at hands trembling*


It's either she's adopted or your mom is unfaithful :V


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 28, 2018)

*looks up at the bear* i-i n-n-n-oooo i cant


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> morse code?


Whaaaaat the help this person.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *looks up at the bear* i-i n-n-n-oooo i cant


*solemnly pats yer back*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's either she's adopted or your mom is unfaithful :V


Wat'cha up to, Panda man?


----------



## Simo (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Cats make me so nervous.



You'd be awful cute in a cat suit Mr. Bear!


----------



## Telnac (Mar 28, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> morse code?


I'll bet you money the tapping you heard in the background was a bird tapping on the window with its beak. A scrub jay did that a few years ago and my cat went BERSERK trying get to it!


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Cats make me so nervous.


I heard they make this clicking noise at prey. Can't say for sure but it's something at least


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> You'd be awful cute in a cat suit Mr. Bear!


Not sure if I want to smell like popcorn.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Wat'cha up to, Panda man?


Doing my salary form. I've didn't have attendance issues within this month so I should have a of money by next month :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 28, 2018)

Attendance for what?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Attendance for what?


just attendance at work :V

Just complete the spreadsheet, print it, sent it to payroll together with your punchcard and I'm good


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Doing my salary form. I've didn't have attendance issues within this month so I should have a of money by next month :V
> View attachment 29571


Nice ʕ·͡ᴥ·ʔ


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 29, 2018)

Figured out a few things wrote 35 sentences in 3 stories. Progress people.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Figured out a few things wrote 35 sentences in 3 stories. Progress people.


What kind of stories are they?  Just out of curiosity.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 29, 2018)

well alright then, here goes...

hey everybody, totally new to this scenario, and just trying to learn the ins and outs of things. im not making excuses or trying to act like i know things about it, soooooooo.......yea. figured id get info and details about the furry life, fandom and anything else i can straight from the people....

so....any help from anyone i can get out there?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> well alright then, here goes...
> 
> hey everybody, totally new to this scenario, and just trying to learn the ins and outs of things. im not making excuses or trying to act like i know things about it, soooooooo.......yea. figured id get info and details about the furry life, fandom and anything else i can straight from the people....
> 
> so....any help from anyone i can get out there?


If you want a more organized thread you can always make one in Forum Introductions or the Discussion threads if ya want.  But yeah we're all pretty friendly mate, ask around chill out, and relax.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What kind of stories are they?  Just out of curiosity.


2 of them are erotic romances and one of them I'm not sure what to call it.

One of the erotic romances literally takes place in a steampunk ww1 style environment between two canine anthromorphic  characters (one of six of the sentient species in my lore)

Another piece involving young love between a couple. (An interspecial couple)

And the one I'm unsure about is about a journalist (one of the canine species) being sent up north to write an article about the history of an isolated mining community in the most northern part of the nation. (This doesn't turn into a horror story nothing bad happens)

All the stories are part of the same world. I have a few more stories that are more serious and in the 50k range of words.

Oh I started another story about a person being rescued in the woods by a native species of it  after being shot by an arrow.

I enjoy writing.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 29, 2018)

I’m so tired that my vision is blurry, so I’m going to sleep, bye for now!!! *dies*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> 2 of them are erotic romances and one of them I'm not sure what to call it.
> 
> One of the erotic romances literally takes place in a steampunk ww1 style environment between two canine anthromorphic  characters (one of six of the sentient species in my lore)
> 
> ...


Sound's pretty interestin'.  Stories in the same universe are always fun, lil tidbits here and there that tip off to other events always feel like a lil reward for the reader.  ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Sound's pretty interestin'.  Stories in the same universe are always fun, lil tidbits here and there that tip off to other events always feel like a lil reward for the reader.  ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ


Do you like stories? :V can I make stories of your fursona >:3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you like stories? :V can I make stories of your fursona >:3


What, are you a writer mate? >=P


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What, are you a writer mate? >=P


My english is terrible but I should be able to make something comprehendable. Ofc as a tier 1 faggot, the story will end up NSFW but sprinkle it with few fetishes and it will surely make the readers overlook my gramatical errors


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My english is terrible but I should be able to make something comprehendable. Ofc as a tier 1 faggot, the story will end up NSFW but sprinkle it with few fetishes and it will surely make the readers overlook my gramatical errors


Now that you've said it, I'll make sure to look for them.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My english is terrible but I should be able to make something comprehendable. Ofc as a tier 1 faggot, the story will end up NSFW but sprinkle it with few fetishes and it will surely make the readers overlook my gramatical errors


I'd read it.  ╲ʕ·ᴥ·　╲ʔ  Get them thicc bara fetishes in there mate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'd read it.  ╲ʕ·ᴥ·　╲ʔ  Get them thicc bara fetishes in there mate.


You sure? my fetishes are pretty revolting like Mpreg, Watersports, Tentacle Hentai and Musk just to name a few


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You sure? my fetishes are pretty revolting like Mpreg, Watersports, Tentacle Hentai and Musk just to name a few


You act like that'd scare me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You act like that'd scare me.


You never fail to tickle my willy

Come to me and I shall make a nation through you :V


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 29, 2018)

have you seen mechanized fisting before my good bear?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You never fail to tickle my willy
> 
> Come to me and I shall make a nation through you :V


That term both confuses and intrigues me my bamboo consuming companion.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ



zyther kaldrok said:


> have you seen mechanized fisting before my good bear?


Once.  But only once.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 29, 2018)

welll....now this thread is getting quite interesting  and intriguing


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Nope!  The discussion is now being shifted towards how everyones nights are goin' or mornings, I dont judge.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 29, 2018)

touche my good bear!!! lol. its not too bad, hows yours???


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> touche my good bear!!! lol. its not too bad, hows yours???


It goes well lol.  Just a tad warn out y'know


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 29, 2018)

long week so far??

ah, and by the way, i didnt mean to steal the conversation!!! whoopsie!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

@PolarizedBear

And we start out story with the classic "once upon a time there lived a polar bear named umm... PolarBear /facepalm, he was sitting in the middle of a frozen wasteland. he made a fishing hole but was just staring at it looking for movements. He wasn't hungry, just lonely and the sight of a fish momentarily cures his loneliness. Being a polarbear he couldn't adapt to life outside wasteland. He lives in an igloo that he made with his hand and even added furniture made of snow. Snow is pretty awesome, the amount of things you can make out of it: A bed, dining tables and chairs, even a television which doesn't actually do anything but PolarBear stares at it anyway, using his imagination. He must be going insane, I'm surprised though that he still hadn't eat his shit :V
Anyway... The sky is getting dark but PB doesnt mind, he likes the night sky and with zero light pollution, you can see the galaxy. A small comfort to his misery. He lay on his back stare straight up to the stars, it never cease to amaze him as he sleep slowly takes him.

he woke up the next day with the sound of impact at a far distance from him


Continue?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> 
> And we start out story with the classic "once upon a time there lived a polar bear named umm... PolarBear /facepalm, he was sitting in the middle of a frozen wasteland. he made a fishing hole but was just staring at it looking for movements. He wasn't hungry, just lonely and the sight of a fish momentarily cures his loneliness. Being a polarbear he couldn't adapt to life outside wasteland. He lives in an igloo that he made with his hand and even added furniture made of snow. Snow is pretty awesome, the amount of things you can make out of it: A bed, dining tables and chairs, even a television which doesn't actually do anything but PolarBear stares at it anyway, using his imagination. He must be going insane, I'm surprised though that he still hadn't eat his shit :V
> Anyway... The sky is getting dark but PB doesnt mind, he likes the night sky and with zero light pollution, you can see the galaxy. A small comfort to his misery. He lay on his back stare straight up to the stars, it never cease to amaze him as he sleep slowly takes him.
> ...


I'm fearful if ya do!  I'm fairly sure this threads SFW mate!



 



Norros_ said:


> Bara bears talk about their naughty stuff


Dont'cha encourage him!


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 29, 2018)

........turns page out of curiosity???


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm fearful if ya do!  I'm fairly sure this threads SFW mate!
> View attachment 29575


I have a good history here being naughty but im still here :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a good history here being naughty but im still here :V


I believe ya mate, there are no doubts in my mind. ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I believe ya mate, there are no doubts in my mind. ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


He saw what looks like smoke up north, smoke... how can there be some in a placelike this? He thought. He quickly went towards the smoke and as he approached he saw rubbles of scrap metal scattered all over the snowy ground. Metals are pretty useful so he began picking some of them up, while he was doing that he saw what looks like a body. He dropped all his collected metal and ran towards it, covered in thin layer of snow is a polarbear but fur is different. I had black patch of fur around it's eyes, his ears, arms, legs and chest but everything else is white. it's also looks short and stout and the muzzle looks different. It was shivering.. he had to bring this polarbear to a nearby shelter, so he carried the polarbear on his arm and head home.

continue?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He saw what looks like smoke up north, smoke... how can there be some in a placelike this? He thought. He quickly went towards the smoke and as he approached he saw rubbles of scrap metal scattered all over the snowy ground. Metals are pretty useful so he began picking some of them up, while he was doing that he saw what looks like a body. He dropped all his collected metal and ran towards it, covered in thin layer of snow is a polarbear but fur is different. I had black patch of fur around it's eyes, his ears, arms, legs and chest but everything else is white. it's also looks short and stout and the muzzle looks different. It was shivering.. he had to bring this polarbear to a nearby shelter, so he carried the polarbear on his arm and head home.
> 
> continue?


I'm starting to think my decision isn't the one that matters in this moment. ʕ ; • ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm starting to think my decision isn't the one that matters in this moment. ʕ ; • ᴥ•ʔ


I can stop but you'll get the blunt of disappointed horny furries :V


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 29, 2018)

lol well then....
-grabs munchies and sits back to watch the action-


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can stop but you'll get the blunt of disappointed horny furries :V






What bloody furries?  This isn't a forum for basketweaving? 
(I have no retorts for this.)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 29, 2018)

-munch munch, crunch crunch-


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Work is so slow tonight.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

@PolarizedBear 
I'm getting you a ref sheet


 


 


 

Give me your character details
Userpage of Merfiller -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 29, 2018)

bleh!!! not cool. shitty days when work is slow?


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 29, 2018)

whoa!!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> I'm getting you a ref sheet
> View attachment 29577
> View attachment 29579
> ...


WHOA geez mate I didnt expect that but I appreciate it.  Σʕﾟᴥﾟﾉʔﾉ
(im honestly a tad speechless, no ones done that kinda thing for me)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> WHOA geez mate I didnt expect that but I appreciate it.  Σʕﾟᴥﾟﾉʔﾉ
> (im honestly a tad speechless, no ones done that kinda thing for me)


>:3
You'll have to forgive me for the sudden shock,
I found your post on that free art thread. Didnt know you dont have ref sheet.
Went around for few minutes on FA and he's the best I can find.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >:3
> You'll have to forgive me for the sudden shock,
> I found your post on that free art thread. Didnt know you dont have ref sheet.
> Went around for few minutes on FA and he's the best I can find.


Aww geez mate, I was just throwin my profile pic at someone to throw em a hand.
I didn't expect ya to do this for me. . //.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Aww geez mate, I was just throwin my profile pic at someone to throw em a hand.
> I didn't expect ya to do this for me. . //.


Beary Lovely there.

Yeah my NSFW stories are more of uh.... hmm Demisexual variety? Meaning I put more of an emphasis on the emotional aspect of a relationship and companionship than the well slapping meat together.

(Doesn't mean I don't shy away from sex every damn one of my stories has sex in it.)

And considering the steampunk lore I have is set on an alien world with a different mindset entirely. 
Hell the war time piece has them in a wounded abandoned zeppelin floating over No Man's Land. (It's a m/f story.) 

I have well over 17 stories that I can think of written in this lore. Even with the 'main' story and character he has 3 spin offs going into his past and how he came to be.

I've used my grasp of psychology and ability to study history and cultures to help aid in everything.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 29, 2018)

Hurrah for strange beary romance fiction!  It certainly beats all the political stuff on here of late for entertainment value.  I say continue, as far as the constraints of the forum allow...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Beary Lovely there.
> 
> Yeah my NSFW stories are more of uh.... hmm Demisexual variety? Meaning I put more of an emphasis on the emotional aspect of a relationship and companionship than the well slapping meat together.
> 
> ...


Do you have all these uploaded on  your FA?  I'd love to check em out sometime mate.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hurrah for strange beary romance fiction!  It certainly beats all the political stuff on here of late for entertainment value.  I say continue, as far as the constraints of the forum allow...


Oh jeez where did your other icon go? lol


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

*shipping intensifies*
@Mikazuki Marazhu psssttt PB's currently in a vulnerable state in our RP *shifty eyebrows* might wanna help him out?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh jeez where did your other icon go? lol



I've just been using whatever my most recent otter drawing is. This one came out oddly...


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Not to disparage you. :3

This one looks like the "After" photo for something not good.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 29, 2018)

He's just excited, I swear!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2018)

Best cat ever.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Waiting in a caaaar at niiight I'm so bloody tireeed.



zenmaldita said:


> *shipping intensifies*
> @Mikazuki Marazhu psssttt PB's currently in a vulnerable state in our RP *shifty eyebrows* might wanna help him out?


I'll be able to finally type up a response when I get home mate, sorry for the wait. Unexpected trip.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Waiting in a caaaar at niiight I'm so bloody tireeed.
> 
> 
> I'll be able to finally type up a response when I get home mate, sorry for the wait. Unexpected trip.


no worries, mate :3
I'm just doodlin everyone uvu


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Do you have all these uploaded on  your FA?  I'd love to check em out sometime mate.


I'm debating on making a blog with ad revenue for my shorter stories.

If desired I might take a few I'm not too worried about and upload them to FA.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm debating on making a blog with ad revenue for my shorter stories.
> 
> If desired I might take a few I'm not too worried about and upload them to FA.


That sounds like it could be a good idea, hostin' a blog.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 29, 2018)

*yawns* mornin


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 29, 2018)

Morning


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

Good evening


----------



## Simo (Mar 29, 2018)

Phew, bumpy week, here...hopefully things calm down. 

Need to start working on more writing; though, what is hard, is getting people to read/react to it, so it can seem a lonely business. I mean, there is that meaning to found in 'self expression', 'craftsmanship', honing a style, and such...and yet it's hard, when you don't get the sense of actually 'communicating' with it, as in feedback, comments, &C....both in terms of furry, and more serious writing.

& thus, am trying to build motivation...


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey. anyone here have discord?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hey. anyone here have discord?



Almost everyone lol


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hey. anyone here have discord?


I do ^w^


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

just asking cuz I finally got on it.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I do ^w^


oh! a new comer?


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> oh! a new comer?


Lol nope
I just don't post much here anymore :/


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> no worries, mate :3
> I'm just doodlin everyone uvu


Who dat? :3

(Been doodling a bit on my phone lately.)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Lol nope
> I just don't post much here anymore :/


Ah ok. well it's nice to meet you all the same.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Ah ok. well it's nice to meet you all the same.


Yep!
I mainly stay on discord now :/


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

Ah! ok then. that makes sense


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 29, 2018)

Yeah.. Plus with my broken elbow I try not to type too much because of the cast


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah.. Plus with my broken elbow I try not to type too much because of the cast


Oh no! I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 29, 2018)

Yeah, I may be in it for a few months at most :/


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hey. anyone here have discord?



Mostly everyone has it, its pretty useful for voice/video chatting, sharing stuff and talking with people.


----------



## Simo (Mar 29, 2018)

I have it (Discord), though I like to come here, as it's a place I meet a lot of new people; it seems harder to meet new furs, on Discord, as the groups tend to be smaller, you don't really have profiles, and well, the format is just so different; chat client vs. forum. I tend to use it mainly for one on one chat...the various servers, I have tried, but feel sorta lost in. I guess because they don't have things like 'forum games', and a lotta topics I might talk about, literature, art, nature, sorta get lost? Or seem too obscure? Hard to say, but I use it a lot, though the servers I have not come to find one I feel at home at, like here.


----------



## lupi900 (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hey. anyone here have discord?



I have my own and just hang around bagh's server. This forum is a joke and dumpster fire, 4 threads locked because one side can't reply without arguing like morons.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> I have it (Discord), though I like to come here, as it's a place I meet a lot of new people; it seems harder to meet new furs, on Discord, as the groups tend to be smaller, you don't really have profiles, and well, the format is just so different; chat client vs. forum. I tend to use it mainly for one on one chat...the various servers, I have tried, but feel sorta lost in. I guess because they don't have things like 'forum games', and a lotta topics I might talk about, literature, art, nature, sorta get lost? Or seem too obscure? Hard to say, but I use it a lot, though the servers I have not come to find one I feel at home at, like here.


the furryland server is huge


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> I have it (Discord), though I like to come here, as it's a place I meet a lot of new people; it seems harder to meet new furs, on Discord, as the groups tend to be smaller, you don't really have profiles, and well, the format is just so different; chat client vs. forum. I tend to use it mainly for one on one chat...the various servers, I have tried, but feel sorta lost in. I guess because they don't have things like 'forum games', and a lotta topics I might talk about, literature, art, nature, sorta get lost? Or seem too obscure? Hard to say, but I use it a lot, though the servers I have not come to find one I feel at home at, like here.



I gotta say Simo, Discord looks really messy and weird at first, and I admit as well that the forums feel like home. I mean, without these forums, I would not use Discord at this very moment, because all the cool furs that I know from here, I talk with them on Discord.


----------



## Simo (Mar 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> the furryland server is huge



Ah, I think I'm on that one, but haven't posted much. Might have to take a peek, again. I guess it's just the pace, is so different, and I can't really start topics/threads, and have people comment later, that makes it harder to find a niche in them? I try, though...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> the furryland server is huge



Ever heard of [FURRY]? Its a furry Discord server with over 1000 people online everyday. Dunno how many actual members.


----------



## Simo (Mar 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> I gotta say Simo, Discord looks really messy and weird at first, and I admit as well that the forums feel like home. I mean, without these forums, I would not use Discord at this very moment, because all the cool furs that I know from here, I talk with them on Discord.



Yeah, I have a huge list of contacts, but not one did I meet on Discord...always a forum. Odd.


----------



## Simo (Mar 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> I gotta say Simo, Discord looks really messy and weird at first, and I admit as well that the forums feel like home. I mean, without these forums, I would not use Discord at this very moment, because all the cool furs that I know from here, I talk with them on Discord.



Yeah....have used it at least a year now, maybe two? Just seems harder, to find a cozy feel, I guess.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah....have used it at least a year now, maybe two? Just seems harder, to find a cozy feel, I guess.



Yeah, same here. Too many members, too many talking at the same time, it feels hella different on the forums.


----------



## lupi900 (Mar 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Yeah, same here. Too many members, too many talking at the same time, it feels hella different on the forums.



Yeah that why i used daddy server more because you don't have like 12 post's that i can't reply to. Because the topic shifts way too fast or get's buried under 32 unfunny meme posts.


----------



## Simo (Mar 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Yeah, same here. Too many members, too many talking at the same time, it feels hella different on the forums.



Yeah, that's my main thing; by the time I have typed a reply, the whole topic has changed, or I feel like I'm butting in, as it is now too late. That, and I often write not huge but posts that are a bit longer, so that doesn't work well. I mean, it's fine, to talk one on one...but the group part, I've not really cozied up to. Plus, I forget who is who, since they don't put much on their profiles : P  Or, they have names they randomly change, and avis, and then, I just am lost...


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, that's my main thing; by the time I have typed a reply, the whole topic has changed, or I feel like I'm butting in, as it is now too late. That, and I often write not huge but posts that are a bit longer, so that doesn't work well. I mean, it's fine, to talk one on one...but the group part, I've not really cozied up to. Plus, I forget who is who, since they don't put much on their profiles : P  Or, they have names they randomly change, and avis, and then, I just am lost...



Yeah nicknames and names can always change, the pfp too. Hopefully the devs will allow people to add more informations on their profiles so you won't forget about your friend Terry who just changed his name into "AtomicDestruction69".


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 29, 2018)

I think there is a sweet spot with chat servers around 50-100 active members enough that it is not a ghost town, but not so many that it feels like a clusterfuck.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I think there is a sweet spot with chat servers around 50-100 active members enough that it is not a ghost town, but not so many that it feels like a clusterfuck.



If it got a balance between memes and seriousness, I'm in. Doesn't matter if its a small server.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 29, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> I think there is a sweet spot with chat servers around 50-100 active members enough that it is not a ghost town, but not so many that it feels like a clusterfuck.



That can be hard to find. I've noticed most of the furry servers tend to self-regulate to about 50-100 members. More than that and it's starts turning into an endless stream of mindless chit chat because of the people who just stay on the server all day. I prefer a bit more quality over quantity.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 29, 2018)

Tricky though, sometimes you feel like you've got to do some mindless chit-chat just to get an interaction started.  But then you get multiple people saying "Hi" and wandering off again.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 29, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Tricky though, sometimes you feel like you've got to do some mindless chit-chat just to get an interaction started.  But then you get multiple people saying "Hi" and wandering off again.



Hi


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi



Hey, fluffy wulfy.  

*heads off to cook dinner*


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Yay for CHEMICALS!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

Is this you?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Could be...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

What is going on in this picture?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Could be...



Either way it looks like a very happy person.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm staring down into a tote of particularly corrosive material which I had to wash out because it was half frozen. It had a reflective surface which screamed selfie.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Either way it looks like a very happy person.


I love it when we enjoy our doing our jobs


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

:3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yay for CHEMICALS!



LOL


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love it when we enjoy our doing our jobs



Well said  best feeling in the world.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

I can't wait to get my masters degree and then get to work in the field with wildlife. That's gonna be a lot of fun.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Any time I'm working with nice clean chemicals is a good day; even if they're the _melt you_ sort.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't wait to get my masters degree and then get to work in the field with wildlife. That's gonna be a lot of fun.



My brother has a masters degree in archaeology. He's currently working on a digging site somewhere in mountains and I guess that's really cool.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Any time I'm working with nice clean chemicals is a good day; even if they're the _melt you_ sort.


Any fun stories you'd like to share in this field of work?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Gtgggggggg biz-zay.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

*yaaaaawn*

Ima head off to bed. Y'all take care.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 29, 2018)

Bye, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

So today as of now I am going to quit smoking. I know it will be hard but I believe I can do it.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 29, 2018)

Awesome! My dad did that, it was hard for him at first but now he doesn't worry about it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

I've already switched to using the gum and I'm stocked for the next two weeks.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 29, 2018)

Hope it's not too difficult for you, it's hard breaking habits though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks. I've prepared for this though, and I'm going to see it through no matter how hard. Smoking sucks! Never do it. It will eat up your money and make your life awful in the long run.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 29, 2018)

My mom and older sister's dad said I have the right to slap my sister if she ever does. Same thing goes for her slapping me.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

YOOOOOLOOOOO! *Runs into a wall and busts through it!*


----------



## AustinB (Mar 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So today as of now I am going to quit smoking. I know it will be hard but I believe I can do it.


Good on you. I wish you luck on your journey!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 29, 2018)

So exhausted. Nothing beats weighing 130 pounds and lifting 70 pound objects all day!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Any fun stories you'd like to share in this field of work?


K, I have a few minutes now.

Stories? Lots of examples of my coworkers and I having close calls doing dangerous things with pressure and toxic materials. Any of my actual stories with a proper beginning, middle, and end would probably earn me a warning or something though. Nearly all of them are NSFW... Even though they happened at work.


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> My brother has a masters degree in archaeology. He's currently working on a digging site somewhere in mountains and I guess that's really cool.


Man that is something I have always found interesting, but everyone dissuaded me from pursuing it because there is "No jobs in the field" specifically anthropology Is something I have always really wanted to study as a degree, but I always been told there is no jobs so I just kind of gave up on it.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

...did no one notice my randomness?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ...did no one notice my randomness?


Silly newcomer, random is expected here


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Yeah. Dumb dumb.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

...rats


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

No. I'm a wolf.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 29, 2018)

And I am a frog!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

Wait...newcomer? I'M NO NEWCOMER!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm not really an otter.  I just pretend to be one for fun sometimes.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

As long as you aren't a Newfoundlander...


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

Also if anyone wants to join my discord server then here's the invite

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 29, 2018)

I have one too, I've set it up a while ago, and I've just now got it OK. I"d be glad to see you all there!
CrattyStrat's Dragon Den


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> So exhausted. Nothing beats weighing 130 pounds and lifting 70 pound objects all day!


You are strong guy


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Feel his muscles. Feel how firm they are. See? *Squeezes*

Give them a squeeze. See?
*Squeeze.*

Naw just kiddin'.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 29, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm not really an otter.  I just pretend to be one for fun sometimes.


I am definitely an ape


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I am definitely an ape


The best ape in all of FA


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 29, 2018)

Strange, how there's so many Discord servers floating around.
Here's mine!

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

G'mornin everyone


----------



## TheArchiver (Mar 29, 2018)

motherboard.vice.com: Thousands of Bestiality Users Exposed in Hack


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Feel his muscles. Feel how firm they are. See? *Squeezes*
> 
> Give them a squeeze. See?
> *Squeeze.*
> ...


*punches you out*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Who dat? :3
> 
> (Been doodling a bit on my phone lately.)


Who? Who's "everyone"? 
the rp'ers at don volpe :3 you're free to join in


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2018)

I wish I was good at roleplaying. :V


----------



## TheArchiver (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wish I was good at roleplaying. :V


Just say "murr" and "nuzzles you" a lot as a 35 year old man. General creepiness also tends to lend a hand .


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wish I was good at roleplaying. :V


I give scenarios and choices there so it's easier for beginners I guess? Jackjackal just answers the choices and I type out what happens to him. Others write the scenes themselves.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

I saw your thread. It was extremely approachable and really interesting to see a RP done that way.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I saw your thread. It was extremely approachable and really interesting to see a RP done that way.


come try it out xD I need more dolls---errr we need more participants.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 29, 2018)

_Oh_


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

So what'cha all up to?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

Poopin' out a butt, that poops out smaller butts, that poop out very small poops. Like mice poops.


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

same ol skunk here what's up?


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> same ol skunk here what's up?



ooooh, you bad sheep


make good song, rock and roll diaper, you see


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

why, why, why? So bad.


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

here's my watermeolns


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Simo said:


>


such a nice voice.


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

aw here!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

30 more days and its going to be kemoket. Im already getting proxy shopping requests from the entire filipino community



 

This is going to be fun


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The best ape in all of FA


Awww thanks. For that you win a cuddle


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 30 more days and its going to be kemoket. Im already getting proxy shopping requests from the entire filipino community
> View attachment 29614
> 
> This is going to be fun


Oh thats that doujin event right?  People send ya money to buy them books from there? ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> aw here!


I wanna rewatch this damn movie now.  I saw the live action a while back and it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh thats that doujin event right?  People send ya money to buy them books from there? ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


Yup, first time,people ask me of this
I'm close to the filipino furry community
I wanted to get a poster printed with autograph of all japanese artists to give  back to the community


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I wanna rewatch this damn movie now.  I saw the live action a while back and it just wasn't the same.



here, you

but he is famous, here


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup, first time,people ask me of this
> I'm close to the filipino furry community
> I wanted to get a poster printed with autograph of all japanese artists to give  back to the community


That's really sweet of ya mate.  I hope ya have fun when the event lands!




Simo said:


> here, you
> 
> but he is famous, here


Guessin' you're really into poetry then, Sino.


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

aw


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

i live in my soul


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

so, what, mr bear?


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

i aint mean


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

noways and no how


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

skunk is nice, ug, you try to be one


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

See?
skunks is nice.


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)

Well
nini
'ol bears and all


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 30, 2018)

Goodnight there, mister skunk.  Take care!

And good morning, anyone in the same sort of time zone as me.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 30, 2018)

Good morning!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Good evenin' both of ya and goodnight Simo


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

just got back to the villa OTL
we went beach hunting since the water here is only knee deep until the breakwater. we're not allowed to go beyond that or we'll be taken to open sea and die(prolly) 

alas the shoreline is all the same wherever we go

guess its the pool for us


AH BUTTTTT WE SWAM IN A FRESHWATER CAVE EARLIER so it's not so bad. it was freezing tho


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

@zenmaldita do you take comissions?


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @zenmaldita do you take comissions?


yeah
is it for PB? ;3 Im drawing him rn but im clueless since he dont hve a ref sheet


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 30, 2018)

Man, I need to watch more TV if all the dialogue is like this:

"Do you shoot magic coins out of your ass? If so, squat and produce!"


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yeah
> is it for PB? ;3 Im drawing him rn but im clueless since he dont hve a ref sheet


She's drawing everyone for the rp, im currently dying in a bathroom.  Wait for the alien chestburster scene.

Started learning hiragana this evening in my free time from this nice website.
It's so strange that さ(sa) is just ち(chi) backwards.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So today as of now I am going to quit smoking. I know it will be hard but I believe I can do it.



Good luck with that. If you believe you can do it, and have the determination to it, then everything's possible  Not everyone that smokes is able to even think like that. So its a good step!


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> She's drawing everyone for the rp, im currently dying in a bathroom.  Wait for the alien chestburster scene.
> 
> Started learning hiragana this evening in my free time from this nice website.
> It's so strange that さ(sa) is just ち(chi) backwards.



Oh Em Gee
someone's studying someone's language eheeeee
hahaha

dont worry PB im not gonna make you pop out alien babies!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Oh Em Gee
> someone's studying someone's language eheeeee
> hahaha
> 
> dont worry PB im not gonna make you pop out alien babies!


It's an interestin' language mate!  Never hurts t'learn somethin new, been wantin' to know how to write it for a while now anyways.
Also that's good, I'd be a pretty bad father I'd imagine.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yeah
> is it for PB? ;3 Im drawing him rn but im clueless since he dont hve a ref sheet





Spoiler









Basically we need a filipino to draw a poster with two characters, one wearing baron something something and the other wearing yukata

I also knows alot of tagalog


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOHHH sounds interesting! 
do you have specific characters in mind or I can use my own?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> OOOOOOHHH sounds interesting!
> do you have specific characters in mind or I can use my own?


Well whats your price? Also you joining the PHAnthroFest 2018? Its in may


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well whats your price? Also you joining the PHAnthroFest 2018? Its in may


Im new to the community so this is the first time Im hearing about it. Hopefully I can come :3 

as for the price, I'll have to check when I get home. How much donyou usually pay?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Im new to the community so this is the first time Im hearing about it. Hopefully I can come :3
> 
> as for the price, I'll have to check when I get home. How much donyou usually pay?


I havent thought about the price yet, ill let the artists decide on that first then we meet half way 
The furmeet i believe will be at SM megamall or SMX :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Can't wait to see the poster when it's all done and signed. ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

haha PB you look like you're gonna puke


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I havent thought about the price yet, ill let the artists decide on that first then we meet half way
> The furmeet i believe will be at SM megamall or SMX :V


hope it's at mega! SMX is too far D:
for my price I usually charge about 80 per fullbody

but I think a poster is better with half body. so prolly 60 each character. USD 120 total


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> haha PB you look like you're gonna puke


Yeah that seems like a face I'd make at least once a month.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

gotta make better ones uvu


----------



## Astus (Mar 30, 2018)

*flops on people* O.O that moment when you wake up and you get up for a second to see something, and now you can't fall back asleep >.>


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *flops on people* O.O that moment when you wake up and you get up for a second to see something, and now you can't fall back asleep >.>


All the time mate. ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

im new


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

im a raccoon furry


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

hi im the new guy here


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Owen Ryder said:


> hi im the new guy here


Hi new guy, nice to meet'cha.


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

my name is Ryder Raccoon


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

well that's my furrys name


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

my real name is Owen


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

XD


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

hmmm it's still not PB enough... kinda too pure for the sullen bear you're portraying @PolarizedBear


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hope it's at mega! SMX is too far D:
> for my price I usually charge about 80 per fullbody
> 
> but I think a poster is better with half body. so prolly 60 each character. USD 120 total


Lemme check more on where to get the poster printed. Just planning and all


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

nice drawing Zenmaldita


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hmmm it's still not PB enough... kinda too pure for the sullen bear you're portraying @PolarizedBear


Yer pretty good at doing expressions ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ!  Can't wait to see what ya do with everyone.


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

when people make fursuits do they use parts from stuffed animals like ears or other body parts


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

aww thanks PB! 

@Owen Ryder mm not sure, maybe u can check out the fursuit section?


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

thx zen


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

Listen up new guy. I'm the boss around these parts. You check with me before you do anything, got it?


----------



## Astus (Mar 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Listen up new guy. I'm the boss around these parts. You check with me before you do anything, got it?



Actually I am the boss around here, k?


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

So many boss!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

Well of course you are. You wear the big pants after all. I was just getting to that part.

I meant that I was vicariously empowered through you to be in charge, but you never let me finish.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

Someone make a sticky about this for the newbies so they know who's in charge please.


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

why so many lectures?


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

im just a raccoon XD


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 30, 2018)

Um


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

idc whos in charge


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

A community is only being created when its members accept that they are not going to achieve great things, that they are not going to be heroes, but simply live each day with new hope, like children, in wonderment as the sun rises and in thanksgiving as it sets. Community is only being created when they have recognized that the greatness of man is to accept his insignificance, his human condition and his earth


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

call me Ryder Raccoon


----------



## Owen Ryder (Mar 30, 2018)

this is me my furry peeps


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Someone make a sticky about this for the newbies so they know who's in charge please.



Ultimately, it's the skunk cartel, as we all know well!


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks to my friend and his re-coloring skills, I have new pfp!!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

I refuse to breath the same air as furries.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 30, 2018)

*sarcastic laugh*


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 30, 2018)

Do you know any good artists that can re-color sketches?


----------



## katalistik (Mar 30, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


> Do you know any good artists that can re-color sketches?



Hmm, not really. Have you checked the art threads or you can post a thread asking about this in the art section.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I refuse to breath the same air as furries.


We all know there’s musk in that tank


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

No... 3:

*The jig is up.*


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, that's my main thing; by the time I have typed a reply, the whole topic has changed, or I feel like I'm butting in, as it is now too late. That, and I often write not huge but posts that are a bit longer, so that doesn't work well. I mean, it's fine, to talk one on one...but the group part, I've not really cozied up to. Plus, I forget who is who, since they don't put much on their profiles : P  Or, they have names they randomly change, and avis, and then, I just am lost...


Exactly. I gave up on furry discord servers. Chatrooms scare me off too. But I've already met so many wonderful furs on this forum. It's a little cheesy, yeah, but I check back here several times a day to see if I have any notifications.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

The requests in the art exchange are god dang juicy lately. I have like 3 I want to do tonight if time permits; which it won't. Been hanging out there lately.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Busy bloody mornin' how are all of ya doin'?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> We all know there’s musk in that tank


You dirty :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Busy bloody mornin' how are all of ya doin'?


This is me when I wake up and find out there's only three minutes before my alarm goes off.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This is me when I wake up and find out there's only three minutes before my alarm goes off.


Isn't that good though? Waking up naturally and relying less on alarm clock :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Isn't that good though? Waking up naturally and relying less on alarm clock :V


I think it's more the impending ear-canal reckoning and slouching over the bed to reach it in time.    . x.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 30, 2018)

It's just knowing that the damn thing is going to go off and I missed out on three precious minutes of sleep.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's just knowing that the damn thing is going to go off and I missed out on three precious minutes of sleep.


Wasted 3 minutes :V I sleep for 5 hours thanks to you guys. Forum addiction is now a thing


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wasted 3 minutes :V I sleep for 5 hours thanks to you guys. Forum addiction is now a thing


Get some help. They have rehabilitation centers for people with forum addiction. They call it "going outside". I need to try it sometimes too.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wasted 3 minutes :V I sleep for 5 hours thanks to you guys. Forum addiction is now a thing


Be careful- you might go through intense symptoms of withdrawal if you try to solve it.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah I check here a little more often than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 30, 2018)

It's way better than the forums on Sofurry. Those were poorly managed and full of pervs.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 30, 2018)

And it's definitely better than where I used to be. My old stomping grounds don't even exist anymore, and for good reason.

We may have been (mostly, hopefully) minors, but those forums had some of the largest feuds I've ever seen.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yeah I check here a little more often than I'd like to admit.


Welcome to the family


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

Well I'm glad everythin's pretty laid back n chill here.  Only been here about a week and I don't regret meetin all of ya in the slightest!  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Welcome to the family


Thank ya kindly, Panda.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 30, 2018)

*Fist Bump*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Fist Bump*






Excuse me while I look for reck-it-rahlp porn


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 30, 2018)

I can confirm the satellite hasn't killed me...yet


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Excuse me while I look for reck-it-rahlp porn



I don't want to know why.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't want to know why.


Because Ralph a cute.



Ravofox said:


> I can confirm the satellite hasn't killed me...yet


Just keep that umbrella handy mate.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 30, 2018)

I got a full body massage today. Learned I'm pretty fucked up physically. Lots of strained and inflamed muscles a lot of Lactic acid build up in my muscles. The therapist was a bit stunned.

Yeah that's the results of being ran ragged since 2013.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

め = eye
わたし = I
Just thought that was interesting/funny, phonetically speaking.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> め = eye
> わたし = I
> Just thought that was interesting/funny, phonetically speaking.



yup, English is weird


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> yup, English is weird


The more you think about it, the less sense English makes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

You have to memorize hiragana first :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The more you think about it, the less sense English makes.


It’s what happens when you steal lots of languages and mash them all together.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You have to memorize hiragana first :V


I'm working on that! Though I get really confused on how stuff like ちゅう sounds like 中.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

Fun Japanese fact. Japanese Name of Polar Bear is 白熊 (shirokuma) which means White Bear

The Japanese name for Panda Bear is 大熊猫 (Okumaneko) which literally means Big Bear Cat

Fuck cats..


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fun Japanese fact. Japanese Name of Polar Bear is 白熊 (shirokuma) which means White Bear
> 
> The Japanese name for Panda Bear is 大熊猫 (Okumaneko) which literally means Big Bear Cat
> 
> Fuck cats..


Hah what, why even put neko at the end anyways? What the hell about Pandas remind em remotely about cats? Cats are bloody parasites.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

Ursine Master Race :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ursine Master Race :V


Damn straight mate. :V


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

I still feel like english is the best overall. Whenever you translate another language into english it breaks up because a lot of languages have conceptual words and put a meaning behind a sentence without being hung on small details. With english, you try to translate it to another language and they're missing words that allow for precision in communication.

I think english might be the only language that you can say precisely what you want to say without the possibility of misinterpretation by other fluent people. We have words that don't exist in most languages. The only real problem being the language has a lot of double rules where you only follow them sometimes with no real indication why you should.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I still feel like english is the best overall. Whenever you translate another language into english it breaks up because a lot of languages have conceptual words and put a meaning behind a sentence without being hung on small details. With english, you try to translate it to another language and they're missing words that allow for precision in communication.
> 
> I think english might be the only language that you can say precisely what you want to say without the possibility of misinterpretation by other fluent people. We have words that don't exist in most languages. The only real problem being the language has a lot of double rules where you only follow them sometimes with no real indication why you should.


English is ultimately better no doubt. It has evolved so well that it became the norm of international communication 

Though to force people to speak english when you're inside their country is very inconsiderate.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

I neva wudd lol


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I still feel like english is the best overall. Whenever you translate another language into english it breaks up because a lot of languages have conceptual words and put a meaning behind a sentence without being hung on small details. With english, you try to translate it to another language and they're missing words that allow for precision in communication.
> 
> I think english might be the only language that you can say precisely what you want to say without the possibility of misinterpretation by other fluent people. We have words that don't exist in most languages. The only real problem being the language has a lot of double rules where you only follow them sometimes with no real indication why you should.


Oh yeah English is versatile, really strong language.  It's very descriptive and fluid.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> English is ultimately better no doubt. It has evolved so well that it became the norm of international communication
> 
> Though to force people to speak english when you're inside their country is very inconsiderate.


I heard that's an issue in the United States, gettin mad if ya dont speak english..  Unless thats just over romanticized media garbage.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

I fell asleep 2 days in a row now, after work... It feels like wasted time. 3':

Obviously I needed the sleep I guess.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

I just tried to post the address for a gif that is apparently over 10,000 characters long so I couldn't post it...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I fell asleep 2 days in a row now, after work... It feels like wasted time. 3':
> 
> Obviously I needed the sleep I guess.


Just think of sheep next time.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll count myself.
1, 1, 1, 1...


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'll count myself.
> 1, 1, 1, 1...



001,0011,110010101
BINARY SOLO. THE HUMANS ARE DEAD.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> 001,0011,110010101
> BINARY SOLO. THE HUMANS ARE DEAD.



Humans?! W-where?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 31, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Humans?! W-where?


They say there everywhere! Eating their cheeseburgers and watching livestreams and gaming commentaries. I've heard legends from the ancient one that there was an orange human with tiny hands that was elected president. But those are just stories to make children behave themselves.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 31, 2018)

Everywhere! In particular, they like to hide under your bed.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

hey guys, just checking in to let you know I'm alive - for now. The family decided to go on a mountain roadtrip. After driving through treacherous rural terrain in the rain at night, we finally arrived at this *extremely* questionable hotel.

It looks like a newly built condo on the surface but we ended up getting cell-like rooms in the basement. The hallways remind me of a hospital's morgue level and there are no windows at all!

We were forced to go to the lobby for wifi so um I guess I can message the police for help?? in case a slasher appears??

Thankfully our room has one window but the view seems to be just a grass walkway. My cousins joke that I could wake up in the middle of the night and see a pair of legs just standing there! hahahaha

Welpppp here's hoping I make it through the night :3c if not, it has been a pleasure to know you all


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 31, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Humans?! W-where?


Right here.

I'm a shapeshifter tho, so I am usually a cat.

Or a malamute.

But right now, I want to be something that is small and won't be bothered with if found.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> They say there everywhere! Eating their cheeseburgers and watching livestreams and gaming commentaries. I've heard legends from the ancient one that there was an orange human with tiny hands that was elected president. But those are just stories to make children behave themselves.



Oh God... I can't imagine a world like that. And by tiny you mean a big orange with hands and hair. Oh wait, I think I saw this dude somewhere... 





 There you go


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 31, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Right here.
> 
> I'm a shapeshifter tho, so I am usually a cat.
> 
> ...


Be a Blue jay. No one would harm a sweet little thing like that.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

Beeeeeeee a mouse. :3 They're fun!


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Or be a sheep like @Dongding cute animalssss


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 31, 2018)

Or a weasel.  I like weasels.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Or be a sheep like @Dongding cute animalssss



;3 <3


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm a wolf so yeah, wolf life is great so far. Its not too hard to notice us though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 31, 2018)

I'd give anything to see a wild wolf in real life.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

katalistik said:


> I'm a wolf so yeah, wolf life is great so far. Its not too hard to notice us though.


I'm a wolf too!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'd give anything to see a wild wolf in real life.


They're like big dirty sharper looking dogs. They hang around the dump around here to hunt cyotes.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'd give anything to see a wild wolf in real life.



Damn Nexy, I'd give anything to pet one. They're just... so cute. 

Here, your daily wolf dose.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm preparing to head over for an old friend's 40th birthday party in a barn.  Think I may be kipping in the car and coming back in the morning...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 31, 2018)

In a bat. *adjusts spectacles before using his echolocation* its great you get to hang around. Fly about and swear at passerbys.

It's amazing!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

Today has been productive
-Deleted inactive people in Skype (95% people deleted)
-Deleted All Inactive Conversation in Telegram/Skype
-Deleted all useless notes saved
-Deleted all SMS messages
-Deleted old phone numbers
-Upgraded Dropbox to 1TB
-Transfered then deleted 45gig of furry porn
-Transfered all relevant files from Google drive to Dropbox
-Deleted all irrelevant files in Google docs and spreadsheets
-Clear Download History
-Updated my Line account
-Purchased stickers and theme
-Setup Pixiv


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Today has been productive
> -Deleted inactive people in Skype (95% people deleted)
> -Deleted All Inactive Conversation in Telegram/Skype
> -Deleted all useless notes saved
> ...



Congrats! I barely opened my PC or used the internet today.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Congrats! I barely opened my PC or used the internet today.


Pfft Why is that? :V


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pfft Why is that? :V



Busy with cleaning the house lol. Finally have some time now though.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 31, 2018)

I get a new cast for my arm in two days


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Busy with cleaning the house lol. Finally have some time now though.


Adulting eh? :V


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Adulting eh? :V



I'm pretty much alone home most of the time. Aunt visits me a few times per week and that's all.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

katalistik said:


> I'm pretty much alone home most of the time. Aunt visits me a few times per week and that's all.


What I think you do at home most of the time:


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What I think you do at home most of the time:
> View attachment 29696



That's another story there my friend


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

katalistik said:


> That's another story there my friend


Thank you for tuning into "Kinky stories". Katalistik will be your host and narrator for this evening


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 31, 2018)

I never miss an episode of my favorite show


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I never miss an episode of my favorite show


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Thank you for tuning into "Kinky stories". Katalistik will be your host and narrator for this evening



But I can't! I have uhhhhhhhh, my throat *cough cough*, it hurts. 




Infrarednexus said:


> I never miss an episode of my favorite show



Awh that cannot be your favorite show


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

katalistik said:


> But I can't! I have uhhhhhhhh, my throat *cough cough*, it hurts.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 31, 2018)

Imagine Morgan Freeman narrating this story....( ͝סּ ͜ʖ͡סּ)


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29698


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Imagine Morgan Freeman narrating this story....( ͝סּ ͜ʖ͡סּ)



I approve it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

COME ON! TELL US YOUR KINKY STORY!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Mar 31, 2018)

Changed hard banana to soft)))))



Spoiler: 111


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29699
> COME ON! TELL US YOUR KINKY STORY!



But baby I can't. Not here UwU


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 31, 2018)

Privacy respected.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Privacy respected.



At least you understand


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 31, 2018)

I wouldn't want it here anyway. It's a public forum. I respect other's privacy when they want it as well.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 31, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


This is very well done


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> め = eye
> わたし = I
> Just thought that was interesting/funny, phonetically speaking.


I wanted to say "watashi no me wo akete" but that idiom cannot be translated, I don't think.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi everyone. What'cha all up to? Damn busy day.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 31, 2018)

*Oh wow what a coincidence i'm busy too!* 
I wouldn't mind talking about why, _but i'm not gonna because I've learnt not everyone wants to hear my woes n' complaints._ So i'll just talk about things that aren't busy stressful things.

_Rests chin on hand with blank stare while he thinks._ Um... Uh... I had a mango today. Umm...  Uhhh-h.... I've got a friend that's gotten a scholarship for a PHD at oxford but then again that not me.... Hmmm... I'm bust I don't have anything from me that's interesting that's not stressful.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

good morning! I survived the Bates Motel experience hahaha no slasher came by and we've checked out nice and alive


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Oh wow what a coincidence i'm busy too!*
> I wouldn't mind talking about why, _but i'm not gonna because I've learnt not everyone wants to hear my woes n' complaints._ So i'll just talk about things that aren't busy stressful things.
> 
> _Rests chin on hand with blank stare while he thinks._ Um... Uh... I had a mango today. Umm...  Uhhh-h.... I've got a friend that's gotten a scholarship for a PHD at oxford but then again that not me.... Hmmm... I'm bust I don't have anything from me that's interesting that's not stressful.


Hey. Mango are damn tasty mate.  ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง



zenmaldita said:


> good morning! I survived the Bates Motel experience hahaha no slasher came by and we've checked out nice and alive


Yeah I was just reading that post, lol.  At least if it was low enough to see their feet they'd be too big to get through the window?


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hey. Mango are damn tasty mate.  ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง
> 
> 
> Yeah I was just reading that post, lol.  At least if it was low enough to see their feet they'd be too big to get through the window?



I hope so! The window was pretty big, I could fit through it hahaha in other words, someone can drag me through it lmao


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I hope so! The window was pretty big, I could fit through it hahaha in other words, someone can drag me through it lmao


Thats an awful thing to think about, mate!  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


omg I love that hahaha

Oh and btw, when my mom was taking the elevator from the parking basement, the elevator doors stopped mid-close to open for another passenger. There was no one there hahahaha 

She didnt tell us earlier, otherwise she wont be able to convince us kids on errands out the room hahahah


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> omg I love that hahaha
> 
> Oh and btw, when my mom was taking the elevator from the parking basement, the elevator doors stopped mid-close to open for another passenger. There was no one there hahahaha
> 
> She didnt tell us earlier, otherwise she wont be able to convince us kids on errands out the room hahahah


Yeah that's some bloody genuine spooky specter work.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> omg I love that hahaha
> 
> Oh and btw, when my mom was taking the elevator from the parking basement, the elevator doors stopped mid-close to open for another passenger. There was no one there hahahaha
> 
> She didnt tell us earlier, otherwise she wont be able to convince us kids on errands out the room hahahah



Wait earlier you said something about "The bates motel experience" you mean you went somewhere that's akin to a haunted house or is this all some peculiar unexpected experience.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 31, 2018)

I sold my MTG collection for 160 fixed my friends radio for 20 and then I helped build his new gaming system. Now I am leeching his wifi. >:3


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> Wait earlier you said something about "The bates motel experience" you mean you went somewhere that's akin to a haunted house or is this all some peculiar unexpected experience.


yeah it's over here

forums.furaffinity.net: Open Chat
a questionable "hotel" in the mountains that we booked at the last minute


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Now I am leeching his wifi. >:3


You fieeeend


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yeah that's some bloody genuine spooky specter work.


used to happen at my university. elevators were new with their stupid 4 walled mirrors. WHERE THE HELL DO YOU LOOK?!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> used to happen at my university. elevators were new with their stupid 4 walled mirrors. WHERE THE HELL DO YOU LOOK?!


LOL I've seen pictures of those, straight nightmare fuel. I always thought those were for like gag fake screen tricks!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

:V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

“φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


Update on kemocolossium is great!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Update on kemocolossium is great!


Wait really?  I didn't even know they were still working on that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Wait really?  I didn't even know they were still working on that.


Yup they still are, they added a polar bear in the game







My dick is on fire


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup they still are, they added a polar bear in the game
> View attachment 29713
> View attachment 29714
> My dick is on fire


ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ dammit.  redownloading it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ dammit.  redownloading it.


It's just an update, the official chapter hasn't been released yet

It's this and tharix's punishment, :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's just an update, the official chapter hasn't been released yet
> 
> It's this and tharix's punishment, :V


Oh. Well  I re-downloaded it anyways now. ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ Might as well play it.  Not like im into bara or anything.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh. Well  I re-downloaded it anyways now. ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ Might as well play it.  Not like im into bara or anything.


Did I just see a tsundere polar bear?

Cute:V

Bara is love, bara is life


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did I just see a tsundere polar bear?
> 
> Cute:V
> 
> Bara is love, bara is life


pfft. I'm not tsundere, ya can't prove it mate.  All my bara pictures are purely for scientific studies n the like...
I should totally slap a goatee kinda beard to my 'sona, i wanna touch that bears face. . .


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I should totally slap a goatee kinda beard to my 'sona, i wanna touch that bears face. . .


*takes note of that*
the handsomest bear that got his drink spiked by 3 bear cubs uvu precious


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> LOL I've seen pictures of those, straight nightmare fuel. I always thought those were for like gag fake screen tricks!


nah mate~ some elevators just wanna be fancy and have all sides with mirrors. even the doors. my god!

it's a good thing I havent seen them in hospitals (yet) or I'd loose my mind hahaha


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> pfft. I'm not tsundere, ya can't prove it mate.  All my bara pictures are purely for scientific studies n the like...
> I should totally slap a goatee kinda beard to my 'sona, i wanna touch that bears face. . .


Not too late


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> nah mate~ some elevators just wanna be fancy and have all sides with mirrors. even the doors. my god!
> 
> it's a good thing I havent seen them in hospitals (yet) or I'd loose my mind hahaha


ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ I think I'd have somethin close to a bloody heart attack, especially if it was a skyscraper of some sorts imagine going up and just seeing your reflection except for the floor beneath ya would just be whatevers underneath ya, like a glass floor.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Not too late


What, to put a beard on his face?  Or to dump bara pics in tandem.
Im honestly not sure if a beard will look the best seeing as he's one tone.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ I think I'd have somethin close to a bloody heart attack, especially if it was a skyscraper of some sorts imagine going up and just seeing your reflection except for the floor beneath ya would just be whatevers underneath ya, like a glass floor


Glass wall elevators are fun - until they exceed 4 storeys.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ I think I'd have somethin close to a bloody heart attack, especially if it was a skyscraper of some sorts imagine going up and just seeing your reflection except for the floor beneath ya would just be whatevers underneath ya, like a glass floor.
> 
> 
> What, to put a beard on his face?  Or to dump bara pics in tandem.
> Im honestly not sure if a beard will look the best seeing as he's one tone.


Just remember he still hasn't worked on your piece


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My dick is on fire



I'm gonna say this when I talk about you. "He was the greatest Panda, charismatic, thoughtful, creative...and his dick was on fire."


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Just remember he still hasn't worked on your piece


Ahh I gotcha mate.



zenmaldita said:


> I'm gonna say this when I talk about you. "He was the greatest Panda, charismatic, thoughtful, creative...and his dick was on fire."


You act like this would be on his tombstone.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

imnotsorry


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You act like this would be on his tombstone.


I was trying to avoid hinting that but-------We could _totally_ carve it there.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

My epitaph looks good, can't wait to die jk :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

I haven't got a good epitaph yet so I'm not ready to die


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My epitaph looks good, can't wait to die jk :V


You will be missed Pandaman ╲ʕ·ᴥ·　╲ʔ


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hhhh finally making an updated ref sheet for my fursona. Its nsfw so I can't post it but when i do the sfw ref I'll spam it everywhere.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Hhhh finally making an updated ref sheet for my fursona. Its nsfw so I can't post it but when i do the sfw ref I'll spam it everywhere.


pm me the link so I can drw you too


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2018)

I made a banana coconut cream mango smoothie with cinnamon and honey. It's actually not bad.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I made a banana coconut cream mango smoothie with cinnamon and honey. It's actually not bad.


That sounds delicious, what were you expecting?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> That sounds delicious, what were you expecting?


I was expecting it to taste as it sounds, which is pretty good. Still tweaking the recipe, though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm going to take Garth's advise 

To save money on food for funeral service, I want you to stuff my insides with corn kernels and throw me in the funeral pyre. Popcorn cooked with Panda fat


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I made a banana coconut cream mango smoothie with cinnamon and honey. It's actually not bad.


Reminded me that I should probably go stuff my damn face.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm going to take Garth's advise
> 
> To save money on food for funeral service, I want you to stuff my insides with corn kernels and throw me in the funeral pyre. Popcorn cooked with Panda fat


This is probably not the reminder I needed but I'll accept this as well.
Wonder what Panda tastes like.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> This is probably not the reminder I needed but I'll accept this as well.
> Wonder what Panda tastes like.


I'd taste like semen but I'm sure for you I taste like your hopes and dreams


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd taste like semen but I'm sure for you I taste like your hopes and dreams


Is that from the bathhouse?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Good news the shit for my welder arrived.

Family also connected the dots to my plan to move to Texas. Bats out of the bag people.

Batto wants outto!

They're handling it well. Father was like this.





Mother on the other hand.




And of course the 2/3rds of an aged bottle of wine proved how fine she was.

Father saw a picture of my friend I'll be staying with. He likes her from her photo. My mother is doing a fuck load of vindictive bullshit.

Frankly pleased it went this smooth but it's still rough.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Is that from the bathhouse?


Oh you're so funny. now send nudes


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Good news the shit for my welder arrived.
> 
> Family also connected the dots to my plan to move to Texas. Bats out of the bag people.
> 
> ...


gl mate I hope ya manage well when ya move.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh you're so funny. now send nudes


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> gl mate I hope ya manage well when ya move.


I'll tickle your Willy so hard you'll want to spam me your nudes


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll tickle your Willy so hard you'll want to spam me your nudes


You're into ticklin' mate? Big ol bloody feathers then?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Where you get that gif? Sunbich.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Where you get that gif? Sunbich.


しろくまか  . . . fe?



Polar Bear's Cafe.

かぁふぇ   .?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

3:<

No fair. I want a show that I can pull relevant situational Gifs from...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:<
> 
> No fair. I want a show that I can pull relevant situational Gifs from...


There are plenty of shows on wolves!


----------



## Rystren (Apr 1, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> かぁふぇ   .?


カフェ


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> カフェ


どうも   ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ



Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


G'day Rystren


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Any shows on bats I can yoink gifs from?


Also it's 9 degrees Fahrenheit outside
This is how I feel.





Once again Batto wants outto!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Well there's Fern Gully. Robin Williams so there ought to be some good ones quite frankly. >:3


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

But anyone who's anyone knows that...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Any shows on bats I can yoink gifs from?
> 
> 
> Also it's 9 degrees Fahrenheit outside
> ...


probably not many, bu t you can have this bat gif
JK bat gif over 1mb I hate this stupid restriction


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Everyone has furry cartoon gifs but me. 3':

Kill myself...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Maybe I should learn bloody english first, christ.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

There's polar bears in Britain?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> There's polar bears in Britain?


I heard of one in Australia once.
Right hardass he is.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I heard of one in Australia once.
> Right hardass he is.


I'd be inclined to say he is lost.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

When you troll with only 3 pokemon
replay.pokemonshowdown.com: [Gen 7] Battle Spot Singles replay: nakabisha vs. Marazhu - Pokémon Showdown


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey. You neva answer my burr qwerstion.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> When you troll with only 3 pokemon
> replay.pokemonshowdown.com: [Gen 7] Battle Spot Singles replay: nakabisha vs. Marazhu - Pokémon Showdown


How the hell does Nosepass keep healing like that?
Also lol focus sash is evil.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> How the hell does Nosepass keep healing like that?
> Also lol focus sash is evil.


its a level 1 nosepass, if it uses pain split  against a high level mon, it heals to max :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> its a level 1 nosepass, if it uses pain split  against a high level mon, it heals to max :V


That's bloody dirty of ya ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ



Dongding said:


> Hey. You neva answer my burr qwerstion.


burr qwerstion?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Mika is much too busy playing with his Pokemons to answer. I gotta sleep anyway. It's 3:49AM here and I have to get up at 5:30AM for work... :3


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Aka: I'm dumb-as-hell. At least I know I'm dumb though. That makes me quite a lot smarter than most people.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Sleep well mate ʕ´•ᴥ•`ʔ


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

:3

Ain't happening lol. I'll try to pack it all into the hour I'll get.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

Im sorry? what was the question again? ;V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Im sorry? what was the question again? ;V


How many bamboo shoots can you fit in your mouth at once?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> How many bamboo shoots can you fit in your mouth at once?


The sky's the limit


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The sky's the limit


Thats alotta bamboo mate :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2018)

One thing I'll give the Brits, when it comes to simple tasty snacks, if done just right, eggy in the basket is bloody fantastic.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm British and I have no idea what that is!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Thats alotta bamboo mate :V


You like it dont you?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You like it dont you?


It's impressive.  “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

And thank god the French made French Fries as well. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

and hawaii made hawaiian pizza

it's not australia, no indeed no


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm British and I have no idea what that is!


Really???


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Wait. So Turkey didn't invent Turkey?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Wait. So Turkey didn't invent Turkey?


Yup and Julius Caesar didn't invent Caesar salad


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup and Julius Caesar didn't invent Caesar salad


What? Next yer gnna tell me ice cream isn't made in Iceland


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What? Next yer gnna tell me ice cream isn't made in Iceland


don't worry, unicorn made them


----------



## Rystren (Apr 1, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

*Ties to stake in the ground.*

There ya' go. Now you won't float away.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> don't worry, unicorn made them


Pffffhahahahahaaahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## katalistik (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Ties to stake in the ground.*
> 
> There ya' go. Now you won't float away.



Thaaat won't work. He'll just pull it out of the ground and float again.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Thaaat won't work. He'll just pull it out of the ground and float again.


We could try superglue. Superglue has never failed me


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We could try superglue. Superglue has never failed me



What if the ground on which he is standing simply starts to float away with him?


----------



## katalistik (Apr 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We could try superglue. Superglue has never failed me



Or probably use nails but that'd be painful for poor Ry. So yeah the superglue solution is probably better


----------



## katalistik (Apr 1, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> What if the ground on which he is standing simply starts to float away with him?



Like this?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We could try superglue. Superglue has never failed me


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 1, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Or probably use nails but that'd be painful for poor Ry. So yeah the superglue solution is probably better



Try duct tape. It fixes everything.

*E V E R Y  T H I N G.*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29724


What a stupid jackass.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What a stupid jackass.



Some people never learn from the shit they do


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

_Or_ the shit they can't because their B-hole is superglued shut.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

But at what point did the guy think to himself "Hey you know what would be a genius idea? Gluing my asshole shut and eating the worst combination possible!"
The man had to be insanely drunk.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Really???



Oh, you mean just egg on toast. Never heard that name before, probably made up by some ponce.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 1, 2018)

I've done a lot this morning. I'm really sick of my mothers infinite home improvement projects and cutting wood.

This is tv show level bullshit and all im getting is fucking exhaustion it's 11 and I'm already close to passing out.

Fuck!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 1, 2018)

_When you nick a couple of RSPB pins_


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Fuck!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

That fits it perfectlyXD


----------



## Rystren (Apr 1, 2018)

I float my way to waffle house, eat, float back, and see the plot to keep me from foating. My, oh my.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 1, 2018)

Spent my afternoon drinking at the marina


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 1, 2018)

Looks warmer than Scotland this weekend!  Was at a friend's party last night, which was fun but chilly.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Looks warmer than Scotland this weekend!  Was at a friend's party last night, which was fun but chilly.


Wasn’t summer warm, but I’m quite the sunburnt monkey this evening.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

I at least it's an even burn. Wouldn't want to have accidentally missed a spot with sunscreen and end up looking like this.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I at least it's an even burn. Wouldn't want to have accidentally missed a spot with sunscreen and end up looking like this.


Haven’t been to THAT beach yet


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I at least it's an even burn. Wouldn't want to have accidentally missed a spot with sunscreen and end up looking like this.


God the idea is painful.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

_You don't need pants for the victory dance, cause baboons better than weasel_


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh Jesus. Glad I never picked a cow or a chicken right now. I would be so ashamed.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

I just got done destroying a couch with a climbing ax n a hacksaw. How's all of ya?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I just got done destroying a couch with a climbing ax n a hacksaw. How's all of ya?


I helped Superman save Metropolis.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I helped Superman save Metropolis.


Did you help him in the same sort of way a 5 year old _helps_ mommy make dinner?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Did you help him in the same sort of way a 5 year old _helps_ mommy make dinner?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Well I feel like he's adequately equipped to deal with most things aside from a chunk of kryptonite all by his self. He can fly around the world so fast that it spins backwards and for whatever reason that makes time go backwards even... 3: No offense.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Well I feel like he's adequately equipped to deal with most things aside from a chunk of kryptonite all by his self. He can fly around the world so fast that it spins backwards and for whatever reason that makes time go backwards even... 3: No offense.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

You still helped. Whatever you did. Perhaps moral support? :3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You still helped. Whatever you did. Perhaps moral support? :3


Even the biggest heroes just want a "you can do it" :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Even the biggest heroes just want a "you can do it" :V


Yeah. Remaining without support is a pretty good way to become a villain...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Even the biggest heroes just want a "you can do it" :V


Send nudes. You can do it! I believe in you :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Send nudes. You can do it! I believe in you :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 29728


This scares me more than it should.
It's staring into my soul


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Send nudes. You can do it! I believe in you :V


:'V I knew someone would!
Thank ya pandaman!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> :'V I knew someone would!
> Thank ya pandaman!


By sending nudes, you are helping panda population grow by making them horny :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> By sending nudes, you are helping panda population grow by making them horny :V


I will do what I must for the betterment of Ursine kind. :V


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ultimately, it's the skunk cartel, as we all know well!



Ah, an otter who knows who is actually in charge, here.

Foxes cower at our awesome powers!

Also, these bears are in a randy mood. Must be bear mating season...


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, an otter who knows who is actually in charge, here.
> 
> Foxes cower at our awesome powers!
> 
> Also, these bears are in a randy mood. Must be bear mating season...



All Hail the Skunk Nation. Also, can somebody open a window? I'll be damned if I'm blamed for all the smelly bear musk around here.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 1, 2018)

I once placed all of the furniture upside down in the skunk cartel's headquarters while preaching the gospel of chaos.  True story.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 1, 2018)

The bats extend offers to the skunks to avoid the musk by offering save haven in the rafters. One skunk knows the way up here.

He knows the da wae!


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> All Hail the Skunk Nation. Also, can somebody open a window? I'll be damned if I'm blamed for all the smelly bear musk around here.



*opens window*



Izzy4895 said:


> I once placed all of the furniture upside down in the skunk cartel's headquarters while preaching the gospel of chaos.  True story.



*makes a note to buy a new fox paddle*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I once placed all of the furniture upside down in the skunk cartel's headquarters while preaching the gospel of chaos.  True story.


So that's why diplomatic relations between skunks and bats went well :v I assumed the skunks were more than graceous hosts and it was a cozy discussion for world domination  I mean world diplomacy.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> All Hail the Skunk Nation. Also, can somebody open a window? I'll be damned if I'm blamed for all the smelly bear musk around here.


Oh please. I don't smell that bad mate.  Must be imaginin' it.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh please. I don't smell that bad mate.  Must be imaginin' it.


It's beary musky in 'ere. I know you have a fear of bath houses due to the risk of being voliated by horny pandas, but please. We request you do something .


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh please. I don't smell that bad mate.  Must be imaginin' it.


I need you musky.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 1, 2018)

Bear diplomacy seems rather kinky.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 1, 2018)

Bleh, politics and putrid smells are one in the same.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Bleh, politics and putrid smells are one in the same.


This is not incorrect.  Bear Diplomacy is violent.
They fight with their bear hands.


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need you musky.


see?  He's already gearing up for the bara fist fights.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 29728



ITS ME


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 1, 2018)

hello there everybodys. just want to spread 1 of my favorite youtubers talent.


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2018)

Ooooooh..... @PolarizedBear  could do his hair like Rarity, on MLP! This way, he could trick other furs, by looking like a fashionable pony, while actually being a big 'ol bear! Perfect surprise factor. I'll have to prepare his outfit.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooooh..... @PolarizedBear  could do his hair like Rarity, on MLP! This way, he could trick other furs, by looking like a fashionable pony, while actually being a big 'ol bear! Perfect surprise factor. I'll have to prepare his outfit.



You must get to work on that outfit immediately!

Thread by thread, stitching it together...


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> You must get to work on that outfit immediately!
> 
> Thread by thread, stitching it together...



Oh, it'll be the height of fashion!

I'll let you take care of the hair and make up. Maybe do something to make a bit less scowly! Though, no doubt, this makeover would make any bear happy.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)

Wait, I'm wearing makeup?  Wait what, bloody what with my hair??


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Wait, I'm wearing makeup?  Wait what, bloody what with my hair??



Darling, you are going to look fabulous!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Darling, you are going to look fabulous!


----------



## Simo (Apr 2, 2018)

.........Though why do I have this feeling you might later be plotting to have a colorful, tasty snack!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> .........Though why do I have this feeling you might later be plotting to have a colorful, tasty snack!


Its possible.  I do love eating colourful things.


----------



## Simo (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Its possible.  I do love eating colourful things.



Oh, but they love you!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, but they love you!


This bears quiet but judging gaze concerns me.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ponies and bears, ponies and foxes.


----------



## Simo (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, I better get some sleep!

Now @Izzy4895 has me back into my pony phase! He is a true mischief maker.

Night all, Mr. Bear, Mr. Fox and everyone : )


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 2, 2018)

I see a whole lot of glue.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 2, 2018)

I wish I could sleep in pajamas like these:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

I have bear pajamas in that same kinda deal, with the low hanging cloth.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 2, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I wish I could sleep in pajamas like these:


What is that supposed be? It looks like Dr. Frankenstein had other experiments.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

Just remember guys I claim PB, you guys better know your boundaries :V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Just remember guys I claim PB, you guys better know your boundaries :V


You claimed peanut butter? Well damn, now we have a problem!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> You claimed peanut butter? Well damn, now we have a problem!


the start of true suffering :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

If its any consolation I bloody love peanut butter.  I eat it when I study.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> If its any consolation I bloody love peanut butter.  I eat it when I study.
> View attachment 29737



LOL, that's cute


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

What'cha all up to?  Besides gettin' swept up in Ursine politics?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

9gagging because memes fuels my life


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 9gagging because memes fuels my life





Filthy meme bear


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

doodlin the kids that spiked your drink, PB that's what hahaha


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> doodlin the kids that spiked your drink, PB that's what hahaha
> View attachment 29741


Dear god you're great at drawing expressions.  The one on the right kills me.
(I need to fix that watched threads thing.  I feel like it updates me on random things)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

Are those my hypothetical children? I'ma be a great dad


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Are those my hypothetical children? I'ma be a great dad


You're plannin' on being a father? ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

they're grizz kids but.....yeah ok sure! they can be your hypothetical children, Panpan @Mikazuki Marazhu


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You're plannin' on being a father? ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


You and I will be great parents :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Dear god you're great at drawing expressions.  The one on the right kills me.
> (I need to fix that watched threads thing.  I feel like it updates me on random things)


He doesn't wanna get caught PB! I mean---it's not like he knew his daddy's laxatives can make a polar bear vomit.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You and I will be great parents :V


I wonder how a Panda and a Polar make Grizzlies.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ



zenmaldita said:


> He doesn't wanna get caught PB! I mean---it's not like he knew his daddy's laxatives can make a polar bear vomit.


I knew it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I wonder how a Panda and a Polar make Grizzlies.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


Nature moves in mysterious ways


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I wonder how a Panda and a Polar make Grizzlies.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


*grabs the camera* well....we'll find out.

also yeah...kids.
they think every poop and fart joke is the best


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nature moves in mysterious ways





zenmaldita said:


> *grabs the camera* well....we'll find out.






This is not a nature documentary!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29742
> This is not a nature documentary!


My crack is wide open whenever you're ready :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 2, 2018)

Feeling left out.  Anyone want to make an alliance with me?  I’d make a great benevolent dictator.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Feeling left out.  Anyone want to make an alliance with me?  I’d make a great benevolent dictator.


I shall be your right-hand man, we shall convert all normies to furry


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My crack is wide open whenever you're ready :V


“φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ useful knowledge, Pandaman.



backpawscratcher said:


> Feeling left out.  Anyone want to make an alliance with me?  I’d make a great benevolent dictator.


Sure, alliances are fun.  Let us crush the opposition.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ useful knowledge, Pandaman.


Playing hard to get eh?  Don't worry because..


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Playing hard to get eh?  Don't worry because..
> View attachment 29743


This horse would fit right into Berserk after the golden age arc. ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง
(really tho mate, where the hell is this damn horse from)


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 2, 2018)

Hmm, this chat went strange while I was sleeping!  Feel like I've missed out!  
Morning all!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29742
> This is not a nature documentary!


Here we see PB and Panpan in their natural habitat.
Three mischievous laxative spiking bear cubs are expected to be conceived within the first month.
*obligatory fast forward of the sky to show clouds racing--i mean time passing*
It was a success, the Panda is now pregnant.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Here we see PB and Panpan in their natural habitat.
> Three mischievous laxative spiking bear cubs are expected to be conceived within the first month.
> *obligatory fast forward of the sky to show clouds racing--i mean time passing*
> It was a success, the Panda is now pregnant.


*nosebleed*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Here we see PB and Panpan in their natural habitat.
> Three mischievous laxative spiking bear cubs are expected to be conceived within the first month.
> *obligatory fast forward of the sky to show clouds racing--i mean time passing*
> It was a success, the Panda is now pregnant.


Nature is weird.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Nature is weird.
> View attachment 29746


omg they look like they know the wae


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> omg they look like they know the wae





Its a perilous journey.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> omg they look like they know the wae


Let me spit on you


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Let me spit on you


you'll miscarry your babies with PB if you do


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> you'll miscarry your babies with PB if you do


No no no...please forgive me. I want my children T.T


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> you'll miscarry your babies with PB if you do





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No no no...please forgive me. I want my children T.T


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No no no...please forgive me. I want my children T.T


you have been spared and your baby bump grows


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> you have been spared and your baby bump grows


I fear the great RP admin's powers.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

omg I'm sorry hahaha none of this is canon!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

this is small RP not worthy of a thread


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> omg I'm sorry hahaha none of this is canon!


Oh merciful one ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> this is small RP not worthy of a thread


An individual thread would be un-*bear*able.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> An individual thread would be un-*bear*able.


OMG, that’s ursome pun


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

soooooo what are you gonna name them? xD


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OMG, that’s ursome pun


I know right, I cub up with them all the time.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

Can I call one of them Max? :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Sure go for it mate :V
(so long as we take over the world with an iron fist)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

You, Me and Zen will....

*Que Pokemon Battle Music*

A Wild Story Appears.

No no no! I don't want to make a story... :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 2, 2018)

I’m loving my new bear allies.  

Skunks beware!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Skunks beware!!


We have recieved word that the vulpine empire wish to join us to aid our cause. Victory is inevitable


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You, Me and Zen will....
> 
> *Que Pokemon Battle Music*
> 
> ...


Stories, the inevitable nemesis.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We have recieved word that the vulpine empire wish to join us to aid our cause. Victory is inevitable


This is good. This is good.  Tell them we march on Estalia.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

The Vulpine Empire is currently busy partying uvu


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Damn :V we shall reprioritize our engagements.





zenmaldita said:


> The Vulpine Empire is currently busy partying uvu


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Damn :V we shall reprioritize our engagements.


it is a party for our imminent victory!!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it is a party for our imminent victory!!!!


Sly as always mate! One step ahead of us!


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 2, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’m loving my new bear allies.
> 
> Skunks beware!!



WE FEAR NOTHING.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 2, 2018)

You trust the foxes?  Oh dear...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 2, 2018)

I must respectfully request that your conquest not involve violence against my kingdom. 

It would make a certain shapeshifter and his dragon council very, very distraught.

You do not want to see us distraught.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I must respectfully request that your conquest not involve violence against my kingdom.
> 
> It would make a certain shapeshifter and his dragon council very, very distraught.
> 
> You do not want to see us distraught.


I cannot guarantee but if you join our cause we shall Grant you protection under @backpawscratcher 's grace


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

G'night everyone, exhausted n gnna try to lay down early.  
Remember to join the alliance.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 2, 2018)

*Brandishes a cat-o-nine-tails* 

This Heresy will not be tolerated! Heresy, I say!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I cannot guarantee but if you join our cause we shall Grant you protection under @backpawscratcher 's grace


Very well.

Do we keep our sovereignty? If not, I must warn you to tread carefully...

I rescued this place from a tyrannical ruler. Do not allow this alliance to bring a new one into power.

(I like how I'm getting way too into this on an open chat. Not even a dedicated thread.)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Very well.
> 
> Do we keep our sovereignty? If not, I must warn you to tread carefully...
> 
> ...


hey it's all cool i mean
panda's pregnant now
anything can happen


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Very well.
> 
> Do we keep our sovereignty? If not, I must warn you to tread carefully...
> 
> ...


Your sovereignty shall be respected. Together we shall unite and protect these lands. 

(sleeps hard)


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 2, 2018)

*Skips merrily along, whipping the heretics*


----------



## Astus (Apr 2, 2018)

OwO


----------



## Owen Ryder (Apr 2, 2018)

im a raccoon


----------



## Owen Ryder (Apr 2, 2018)

i'm a white boy trash panda x3


----------



## Rystren (Apr 2, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 2, 2018)

Owen Ryder said:


> im a raccoon



Where do you stand on the power struggle of the last couple of days?  Skunks or bears?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Where do you stand on the power struggle of the last couple of days?  Skunks or bears?


He's a trash "panda" so by default he with us


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He's a trash "panda" so by default he with us



I don't know, they seem to be somewhere between the mustelids and the bears biologically, so could go either way.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't know, they seem to be somewhere between the mustelids and the bears biologically, so could go either way.


How dare you speak facts!

Burn this witch at the stake!


----------



## Rystren (Apr 2, 2018)

And hent there's me *floats about*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 2, 2018)

Yay... It's lunch time... 3':


----------



## Astus (Apr 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yay... It's lunch time... 3':



*eats all you food* sorry, trying to make a professional profile makes you pretty hungry


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yay... It's lunch time... 3':



Ooooh a wiener


----------



## Dongding (Apr 2, 2018)

Believe me. This wiener was nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Believe me. This wiener was nothing to get excited about.



Even if you're easily excited?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 2, 2018)

*Walks in after smelling delicious food*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 2, 2018)

Unless you like bumpy, leathery, dry wieners that taste awful even smothered in condiments.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 2, 2018)

It looks nice from the picture at least. It can't honestly be _that_ bad.


----------



## Astus (Apr 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Unless you like bumpy, leathery, dry wieners that taste awful even smothered in condiments.



Mmmmmmmm... yummy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 2, 2018)

I just finished eating a nice batch of beef stew. It tastes so good even after being reheated.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Unless you like bumpy, leathery, dry wieners that taste awful even smothered in condiments.



Aargh, my mind went to some alarming places there.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 2, 2018)

Weekend at last! Hell yea!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

More work for me


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

G'day everyone what's all ya up to?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'day everyone what's all ya up to?





 
Wasting money trying to get Arslan, please RNJesus, give me Arslan!
Stop giving me humans!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29759
> Wasting money trying to get Arslan, please RNJesus, give me Arslan!
> Stop giving me humans!


I had this for a while!  I was going to redownload it on bluestacks actually.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

Just got out of bed an hour ago when I saw this notif on tapas:




*oh my god. *I looked up to this person for their brilliant storytelling, character design and coloring! and they subbed to my trash?!
READ THEIR COMIC it's non-furry but holy shit it's so good
I can---ttt I don't deserve.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Just got out of bed an hour ago when I saw this notif on tapas:
> View attachment 29760
> 
> *oh my god. *I looked up to this person for their brilliant storytelling, character design and coloring! and they subbed to my trash?!
> ...


*bone arms
*
Okay I'm interested. ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ  Good mornin'


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *bone arms
> *
> Okay I'm interested. ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ  Good mornin'


PB!!!! I'm broken hahaha omgggg *weeps on the floor*
this is enough motivation to continue my joke comic OTL


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 2, 2018)

It's a good day when you dig-up something interesting from your bookmarks... Only to find the site has been wiped from the face of the internet.

But wait, what's that? Somebody had the sense to save and re-upload the stuff elsewhere.

Tis a glorious night!

Anyway, dug-up this old Starfox comic from the 90s. Of course, I can't talk about this without saying - Ahem... - Fuck all you Krystal fans, Fara Phoenix is the best!

Comic Here


----------



## Dongding (Apr 2, 2018)

Ooh I've read that before. There's some Legend of Zelda comics too. <3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> PB!!!! I'm broken hahaha omgggg *weeps on the floor*
> this is enough motivation to continue my joke comic OTL


You really really should lol







MetroFox2 said:


> It's a good day when you dig-up something interesting from your bookmarks... Only to find the site has been wiped from the face of the internet.
> 
> But wait, what's that? Somebody had the sense to save and re-upload the stuff elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Oh hey I loved these!  I used to love readin' the Starfox n Metroid ones.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You really really should lol
> View attachment 29762


lmao! I thought I was the only one who found that funny OTL


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> lmao! I thought I was the only one who found that funny OTL


I snickered ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

nothing can make me feel sad today. nothing. not even my dead bank account, my student debt, or my dysfunctional family.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I had this for a while!  I was going to redownload it on bluestacks actually.


You can? I thought this is only available in Japanese play store?




Yes let's me pour myself on you


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You can? I thought this is only available in Japanese play store?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







It is!  All hail the power of APK.
I'm so happy they added English. . .


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 2, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lol.


Rip ╲ʕ·ᴥ·　╲ʔ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

*cranks my OC gun* oh man the amount of furry chars I popped out in the week I've been here truly baffles me.


Spoiler










Im gonna draw the rp'ers next mhmhmhmhmhmhmh yeassss endless motivation!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Rip ╲ʕ·ᴥ·　╲ʔ


You have daddy marchosias!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *cranks my OC gun* oh man the amount of furry chars I popped out in the week I've been here truly baffles me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh wow, this is damn cool! I love how everyone's interactin' with eachother in the shot. ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ  !!



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You have daddy marchosias!


He was the roll they just made me get at the beginning!


(i didnt mean to post that gif, but now it stays I guess.)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> He was the roll they just made me get at the beginning!


I got that psycho wolf Garmr on my first roll. You lucky bastard


----------



## Simo (Apr 2, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> WE FEAR NOTHING.



Precisely! Not to mention I've already enlisted numerous Vulpine helpers loyal to the Skunk Nation.

Soon the bears shall bow, serve and obey!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

but the question is, to whom do these wolves'  loyalties lie?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I got that psycho wolf Garmr on my first roll. You lucky bastard


Garmr is a line attacker though!  Range is so important and you can ditch Oni later for him. ʕ´•ᴥ•`ʔ



Simo said:


> Precisely! Not to mention I've already enlisted numerous Vulpine helpers loyal to the Skunk Nation.
> 
> Soon the bears shall bow, serve and obey!



This is what skunks actually believe






zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 29769
> 
> but the question is, to whom do these wolves'  loyalties lie?


With the carnivorous hunting races of course!  Sure as hell not with anythin' bloody else


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> With the carnivorous hunting races of course!  Sure as hell not with anythin' bloody else


hark! they cross the seas to join us


----------



## Simo (Apr 2, 2018)

Yep it's true! Bears are scared of skunks and cower in fear of them.

Most bears obey us already!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 3, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> What is that supposed be? It looks like Dr. Frankenstein had other experiments.



It’s a Kigurumi of Discord, the draconequus from _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
_
@Simo told me I could find interesting books by ransacking bear dens, but I didn’t find any, even after wreaking havoc afterward.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep it's true! Bears are scared of skunks and cower in fear of them.
> 
> Most bears obey us already!


Pfft please... Your kind cower at our cubs


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep it's true! Bears are scared of skunks and cower in fear of them.
> 
> Most bears obey us already!


I think you mistake obeying with revulsion, sensitive noses mate y'know.



Izzy4895 said:


> It’s a Kigurumi of Discord, the draconequus from _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
> _
> @Simo told me I could find interesting books by ransacking bear dens, but I didn’t find any, even after wreaking havoc afterward.


At least I know the creature to strangle for mixing up my franchise novella!  They were numbered! It's on the spines!  Why would you do this!?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

Fuckin' defending pedophiles right now in another thread... This is fucked lol.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Fuckin' defending pedophiles right now in another thread... This is fucked lol.


Is my services needed? :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Fuckin' defending pedophiles right now in another thread... This is fucked lol.


That's not unnerving at all. ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

lol. I'm defending their right to draw instead of act on urges as a form of venting.


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is my services needed? :V


Naw I got this one.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Naw I got this one.


Fight on the hard battles. Fight for what you believe


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 3, 2018)

Today was a horrible day.

And it's making me see just how negative everything is in my life. What's worse is this negativity is all I know.

Just today I avoided a highway auto accident, only to come home and after a bit nearly get pulled out of my car and beaten by my father.

Then a bunch of small stuff happened including a MacBook screen breaking on me, and something is pulled in my arm.

And I realize I felt nothing towards this and that made me break down.

When this shit is normal. You realize theres a problem. When your normal life is heavy to most. There's a problem. 

I'm being told frequently to see a conselour but I have no insurance, and  im afraid of how much this will cost.

 I don't know what to do I feel like my world is sliding through my hands like sand.

I'm not expecting anybody to help me. I'm not expecting anybody to know what to do.
I'm not expecting anything from anybody.

And that's life.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fight on the hard battles. Fight for what you believe


You should be a Paladin.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> Today was a horrible day.
> 
> And it's making me see just how negative everything is in my life. What's worse is this negativity is all I know.
> 
> ...


How long do ya have to wait till you can move?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You should be a Paladin.
> 
> 
> How long do ya have to wait till you can move?


I don't know.

People tell me at least I got a roof over my head, but honestly a part of me just wants to live out of my car.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

I just ate at the Chum Bucket and ended up in the hospital

I want to know the green dude's name so I can sue him

thank you


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Fuckin' defending pedophiles right now in another thread... This is fucked lol.


they're doing what now?!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

I am lol.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

Wait what?

these forums need jesus


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

I already explained myself at the top of this page lol. Sounds bad out of context.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

So they were drawing cub or something?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Today was a horrible day.



Hey I know the feeling. Used to really suffer through angry depression when I was a little younger. It feels like the most unpleasant thing that can happen next faithfully turns out to be the next thing that happens without relent; the mathematical probabilities of such being nearly impossible. Shit's lame. Kick life's dick man.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

Nevermind, I know what thread you're talking about


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> So they were drawing cub or something?


No it's a thread complaining about whether or not people should be able to upload sexually explicit cub art seeing as it's technically against the rules. People use the excuse "The cub is actually of age but looks young." or whatever so that they can skirt the rules. I say let them draw their gross weird shit.

EDIT: 


Wollymon said:


> Nevermind, I know what thread you're talking about



Yeh that one lol. It's despicable but at least if they're doing that they aren't taking out their frustrations somewhere else. :S

Bad topic page to talk about this one though.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No it's a thread complaining about whether or not people should be able to upload sexually explicit cub art seeing as it's technically against the rules. People use the excuse "The cub is actually of age but looks young." or whatever so that they can skirt the rules. I say let them draw their gross weird shit.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Yeah, might not be good to have brought it up here, no one seems to be fighting though...

On a different topic, did you get April fooled yesterday?


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Lol. I'll butt in on this thread.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

No. Just overtime.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Now you don't have to divide your attention.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

New accounts... no shame.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

So is this going to continue here?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

No lol.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Naw. Not if you don't want it to.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

Good, wasn't hoping for it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Public Service Announcement for yours truly: Marazhu the awesome Panda

Keep your disagreements in their respective thread where it belongs.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

So should I make a cringey meme reference now or what?


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Besides, he grudgingly has brought me to admit the reality of the situation.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Meme away.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

mom's spegette


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

The stamina takes so long ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Meme away


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29772
> 
> The stamina takes so long ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


Mine is also charging. I spent alot of stamina on the mainquest,
Once I get my favorite familiar, i'm switching my leader to that.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't know if that question mark is because of my meme or the fact that you posted the same thing twice...


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

I play teh Baldur's Gate on mobile pretty much exclusively these days. Anybody ever play the originals?


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah, the old ones are the good ones though


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah, I laughed.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I play teh Baldur's Gate on mobile pretty much exclusively these days. Anybody ever play the originals?


Are there furries and faggotry involved? :V


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

No, I need to catch up on my gaming. I'm two years-ish behind.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Mine is also charging. I spent alot of stamina on the mainquest,
> Once I get my favorite familiar, i'm switching my leader to that.


Same situation, secretly hoping for ashigara



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Are there furries and faggotry involved? :V


Nah, Baldur's Gate and Neverwinter I think have the most Tieflings and Dragonborn.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

welp my very gay friend came out as straight on april fools
I almost believed it until I realized the date hahaha quite an actor he is


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

It's mostly just a bunch of A-holes that need a lickin'. The fights are generally 6 on 1 but it's not like I tell these people to attack my giant group of hardasses.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Same situation, secretly hoping for ashigara


My must haves:

Yule
Ashigara <----- Rank 4 husbando
Marchosias
Asterius
Volos <----- Rank 2 husbando
Cu Sith
Arsalan <----- Rank 1 husbando
Ahab
Ophion
Cherunobogu <----- Rank 3 husbando
Jambavan <---- Rank 5 husbando


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Work has been killing me, otherwise I would've gotten an xbox one by now.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My must haves:
> 
> Yule
> Ashigara <----- Rank 4 husbando
> ...


Yule is so cool lookin'!  But I think he's only around the holidays.  Still not bloody sure if I should roll from the Limited or not when I hit 50shards.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

A BARA CONTRIBUTION


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yule is so cool lookin'!  But I think he's only around the holidays.  Still not bloody sure if I should roll from the Limited or not when I hit 50shards.


Same goes with Volos, he's the fall summon


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

What's bara? Burly furs?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What's bara? Burly furs?


just burly in general


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

Reminded me of Hagar from Final Fight... lol.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> A BARA CONTRIBUTION


This contribution shall be honoured!  ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

@Orthogonal

There's definitely a literature section on FAF. Just do some sleuthing around and you'll find it on the topics page.

Edit: Ah F it. lol.
forums.furaffinity.net: Books, Comics, and Graphic Novels


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks. I think I'll been browsing there later.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> just burly in general


OwO
Someone has been studying :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OwO
> Someone has been studying :V


it is common knowledge now panpan uvu


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it is common knowledge now panpan uvu


This is very true.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it is common knowledge now panpan uvu


Needs more bulk like Papa Arslan


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

gasp! panpan took my 100th like virginity!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Virginity Slayer


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm sorry, must I make an appointment with the virginity restoration clinic?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Theres a virginity restoration clinic?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

nahh--better you than someone I don't know lmao


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Theres a virginity restoration clinic?




 


it's a thing apparently


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29776
> 
> 
> it's a thing apparently


I just looked up what that was.  It's an artificial hymen?  Why tho.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I just looked up what that was.  It's an artificial hymen?  Why tho.
> View attachment 29777


because people have virginity fetish like me, I hope you're a virgin PB. I want to be your first


----------



## katalistik (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> because people have virginity fetish like me, I hope you're a virgin PB. I want to be your first



I'll just


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:<
> 
> No fair. I want a show that I can pull relevant situational Gifs from...


Someday we'll get our very own sheep-centric cartoon uwu )// *Pat pat*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

katalistik said:


> I'll just


Do you think it will bleed a bit? I like seeing it a little bit of blood :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you think it will bleed a bit? I like seeing it a little bit of blood :V


It doesn't work that way for Men!  If ya bleed im sure it means you're dying!





lacelamb11 said:


> Someday we'll get our very own sheep-centric cartoon uwu )// *Pat pat*


I will hope just for you mate.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you think it will bleed a bit? I like seeing it a little bit of blood :V



Rudeeeeeee >:V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It doesn't work that way for Men!  If ya bleed im sure it means you're dying!
> View attachment 29779
> .



If you have thick enough dick, it's bound to happen


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If you have thick enough dick, it's bound to happen


That's pretty damn hardcore mate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That's pretty damn hardcore mate.


You know me? I like being rough <3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

speaking of rough, why is it like 9 minutes for a single point of stamina.
I'm a bloody impatient bastard.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

This game is cute, it's a nice timekiller between studying and my slow as all hell roomates “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 3, 2018)

I slept in a bit latter. Not feeling today, fuck it I'll say this god damn week :'c


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29784
> 
> This game is cute, it's a nice timekiller between studying and my slow as all hell roomates “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


The game really knows how to appeal us.. just like morenatsu


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The game really knows how to appeal us.. just like morenatsu


Morenatsu was what contaminated me with furries.



 
This game broke me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Morenatsu was what contaminated me with furries.
> View attachment 29785
> This game broke me.


You know why there is mikazuki on my name?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know why there is mikazuki on my name?


Juuichi Mikazuki.  ୧ʕ•̀ᴥ•́ʔ୨

(he got me into bears, the bastard)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Juuichi Mikazuki.  ୧ʕ•̀ᴥ•́ʔ୨
> 
> (he got me into bears, the bastard)


Ursines are infectious. Spread the disease in the name of our Lord Juuichi Mikazuki


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I slept in a bit latter. Not feeling today, fuck it I'll say this god damn week :'c


Hang in there mate <3.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ursines are infectious. Spread the disease in the name of our Lord Juuichi Mikazuki


The Ursine Tide will rise!! :V


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 3, 2018)

Goooooood day fluffy furries  Or not-so-fluffy furries and non-fluffy furries :3
And... MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMY (@Black Burn) and DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDY :'D (@BahgDaddy)

I miss to post here or do anything stupid x'D But mah! My move is still not completed and I'm at work again D:

But... does still someone take me to the pool? óò


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 3, 2018)

Nearly crashed five times going to work. Roads are so slick the brakes were useless.

New welding helmets batteries died. I was looking forward to trying that out.

My legs feel week and my head numb. 

Just make it stop.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

Where you say you live again?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

@Jaberwocky 

I booked you a ticket to a really big pool called the ocean Doruga. It's a bit of a long trip but there's pretty much all the swimming you'll ever need out there. I think it's still legal to send young children unattended on busses is it not?

*Hands Greyhound ticket to Doruga and pats his head.*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Where you say you live again?


Minnesota USA


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 3, 2018)

Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files, this was made mainly for you guys. love you all. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I think it's still legal to send young children unattended on busses is it not?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 3, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> *crawls into room weak and bloody* "The horror...the horror..I just went through 6 hours of judge judy and news"


Ugh *cringes* sounds horrible. can't imagine going through that. * ends up imagining just that* * curls up into a ball* whyyyyyyyy?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm not doing well at all. I'm hurting real bad.


----------



## Astus (Apr 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm not doing well at all. I'm hurting real bad.




*gives fluffy hugs* ;-;


----------



## katalistik (Apr 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm not doing well at all. I'm hurting real bad.



You okay there?


----------



## Simo (Apr 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm not doing well at all. I'm hurting real bad.



Hope you're alright there...send a PM if ya ever wanna talk...have had a few weeks like lately, where I have read your posts, and feel I can relate to the chaos. Also, spring seems like a hard time for me; been a chilly one, but even as things bloom and come to life, and all that, one can feel so distant from it.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

Goes for me too, bat-person. I keep shit gangsta. No furry fluffy "You can't do any wrong, it's everyone else" stuff. I'll lay it on ya proper.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Goes for me too, bat-person. I keep shit gangsta. No furry fluffy "You can't do any wrong, it's everyone else" stuff. I'll lay it on ya proper.


Is this a poem?


----------



## katalistik (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is this a poem?



Sounds like one, maybe its one of @Dongding 's famous quotes


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Sounds like one, maybe its one of @Dongding 's famous quotes


Well if it's working on batty then carry on.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

hey is it possible to have a hypertension if you're lowblood in the first place? my neck and shoulder is in hell.
I cant die yet! I gotta draw me some yiff and earn big money to pay for rent and buy my mom a fridge!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hey is it possible to have a hypertension if you're lowblood in the first place? my neck and shoulder is in hell.
> I cant die yet! I gotta draw me some yiff and earn big money to pay for rent and buy my mom a fridge!


You exclusively draw for a living?


----------



## katalistik (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hey is it possible to have a hypertension if you're lowblood in the first place? my neck and shoulder is in hell.
> I cant die yet! I gotta draw me some yiff and earn big money to pay for rent and buy my mom a fridge!



orrrr you can use the fridge to hide in it when the atomic bombs hit. I heard its efficiency against the atomic apocalypse is insanely good!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

katalistik said:


> orrrr you can use the fridge to hide in it when the atomic bombs hit. I heard its efficiency against the atomic apocalypse is insanely good!


@PolarizedBear would love that. His tiny winter world


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You exclusively draw for a living?


somewhat. I work part time at my mom's business and I make all her marketing and packaging needs


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

katalistik said:


> orrrr you can use the fridge to hide in it when the atomic bombs hit. I heard its efficiency against the atomic apocalypse is insanely good!


I gotta buy me the fridge first!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 3, 2018)

We’re getting closer and closer to page 2,000!!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> We’re getting closer and closer to page 2,000!!!!


It's a loooooong way ahead. It can easily be remedied if mods just let's me spam porn


----------



## katalistik (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's a loooooong way ahead. It can easily be remedied if mods just let's me spam porn



That's just cheating oof. Posting all your yiffy stuff here would make their server crash.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Goooooood day fluffy furries  Or not-so-fluffy furries and non-fluffy furries :3
> And... MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMY (@Black Burn) and DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDY :'D (@BahgDaddy)
> 
> I miss to post here or do anything stupid x'D But mah! My move is still not completed and I'm at work again D:
> ...



Hi Jabber! *finds pool to set you gently floating in*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 3, 2018)

...

Can anyone please explain to me why it's now snowing more in Springtime than it usually did in winter this year?

Something is wrong here.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> ...
> 
> Can anyone please explain to me why it's now snowing more in Springtime than it usually did in winter this year?
> 
> Something is wrong here.



Pollution, global warming, all this kind of shit is affecting our planet.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi Jabber! *finds pool to set you gently floating in*


Hi fluffy wulfy daddy ^o^ @Dongding gave me a ticket for the ocean ^o^
*show you the ticket* :'D


----------



## Black Burn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Hi fluffy wulfy daddy ^o^ @Dongding gave me a ticket for the ocean ^o^
> *show you the ticket* :'D


Hi Jaber... *hugs* how are you today?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 3, 2018)

Roads are bullshit here. Luckily I survived but I have a murderous headache.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 3, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> Hi fluffy wulfy daddy ^o^ @Dongding gave me a ticket for the ocean ^o^
> *show you the ticket* :'D



*gasps* That was so nice of the Dingdong! Is to to swim or to cruise?


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 3, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> Someday we'll get our very own sheep-centric cartoon uwu )// *Pat pat*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *gasps* That was so nice of the Dingdong! Is to to swim or to cruise?


It's to sit uncomfortably close to smelly fat people for 9 hours straight in itchy polyester seats.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

@PolarizedBear 
>Received my daily login bonus
>Got 5 transient stone
>Use them for summon
>Got daddy arslan
>Proceed to jerkoff


----------



## Leah (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey everybody!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

Okay, what in the god-damn is this game you guys are playing?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2018)

*flying tackle hugs @Leah with all the grace of Boeing 747 doing a belly landing onto hilly terrain with a drunk pilot at the controls*

Hello!


----------



## Leah (Apr 3, 2018)

*laughs loudly and hugs @Telnac*

There's my favorite dragon! Hi, how's it going?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2018)

Leah said:


> *laughs loudly and hugs @Telnac*
> 
> There's my favorite dragon! Hi, how's it going?


Good. Except for crap cell & wifi connection at work. Tired of going to the roof to check FAF!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Okay, what in the god-damn is this game you guys are playing?


It's called Tokyo afterschool summoners 
Housamo in Japanese


----------



## Crat Strat (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi Telnac! *hugs Telnac too*


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> Hi Telnac! *hugs Telnac too*


Hi! *hugs back*


----------



## Crat Strat (Apr 3, 2018)

How's my fellow dragon's day?


----------



## Leah (Apr 3, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Good. Except for crap cell & wifi connection at work. Tired of going to the roof to check FAF!



Aww, that really stinks, I'm sorry to hear that. Are you getting a bunch of stuff done at least?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's called Tokyo afterschool summoners
> Housamo in Japanese


What's it about? Why's it got burrs?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What's it about? Why's it got burrs?


It's a visual novel/strategy game that's specifically made for the LGBT community.
You can date any of the characters (sort of).
The game is story driven and throws a lot of kinky vibes here and there yet still manage to remain SFW


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2018)

Leah said:


> Aww, that really stinks, I'm sorry to hear that. Are you getting a bunch of stuff done at least?


Yeah. Finished with one enemy class today. Going back to do a polish pass on our original enemy class now.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> >Received my daily login bonus
> >Got 5 transient stone
> >Use them for summon
> ...


You lucky bastard.
I just got down being stuck in Toshima Ward.



IT IS TIME    ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You lucky bastard.
> I just got down being stuck in Toshima Ward.
> View attachment 29806
> IT IS TIME    ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


I'm going to burn 10k yen for 100 transients stones but please.. let me know what gem you get


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm going to burn 10k yen for 100 transients stones but please.. let me know what gem you get






ʕ´• ᴥ •ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Fucking shit macan.

He tickles my Willy with his pseudo vore fetish. Can't wait to eat him, hes really beefy


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fucking shit macan.
> 
> He tickles my Willy with his pseudo vore fetish. Can't wait to eat him, hes really beefy


I've been really bloody wantin him and Kamui so this is a win situation.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm still in the ikebukuro part.




But kamui is really a sweetheart. Wanting the protagonist to be a hero so he can protect him. He's ready to pour his heart and soul to him.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm still in the ikebukuro part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got stuck there and had to reset a few times. ʕ　·ᴥʔ


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm still in the ikebukuro part.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image
> ...


From this screenshot and nothing else if I showed it to others i'm pretty sure all of them would assume this is some sort of fetish furry dating sim.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2018)

Lost 2 battles now I need stamina. I dunno if I should grind first before continuing


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> From this screenshot and nothing else if I showed it to others i'm pretty sure all of them would assume this is some sort of fetish furry dating sim.


Think that but with slider puzzle death battle.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Lost 2 battles now I need stamina. I dunno if I should grind first before continuing


I only got through by re opening the level over an over till some random player with a lvl 30+ character showed up.


----------



## Astus (Apr 3, 2018)

People just can't stay away from starting drama, can they?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

We're just talkin' about bara n cute stuff mate.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> People just can't stay away from starting drama, can they?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 3, 2018)

I want to have a beer with that guy.


----------



## Leah (Apr 3, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yeah. Finished with one enemy class today. Going back to do a polish pass on our original enemy class now.



Ah, ok. That's good. Will that make you done with the enemy classes then?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 4, 2018)

Leah said:


> Ah, ok. That's good. Will that make you done with the enemy classes then?


Finished with the primary implementation, yes. All of them will still need polish and bug fixing which I'll be doing until the game ships.


----------



## Leah (Apr 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Finished with the primary implementation, yes. All of them will still need polish and bug fixing which I'll be doing until the game ships.



That's great! I hope they appreciate all the hard work and long hours you put in on this project.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Think that but with slider puzzle death battle.


Hahaha!
I was joking but if that's what it is that's alright I don't judge I can see the appeal and think I know someone who'd love the game but probably don't have the time though I'll see about showing it to them. 


Astusthefox said:


> People just can't stay away from starting drama, can they?


Something wrong bud? Drama sucks agreed but it's not exactly a thing everyone can just stop entirely sadly as that is. Have to be careful though because drama stops being drama when people start getting hurt which happens from time to time.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone into cyberpunk / sci-fi, Netflix's Altered Carbon is worth checking out. Every episode, the narrative is like a movie.


Tell me you read the books. I saw the series, but the books were still better, in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Tell me you read the books. I saw the series, but the books were still better, in my opinion.


Didn't know there was a book version.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Tell me you read the books. I saw the series, but the books were still better, in my opinion.


I'm only like 3 episodes in, but oh gosh do I love the show but hat the main character. Like seriously? They made a entire "Character building" Part of a episode where he goes to a museum and the most significant thing that happens there is him telling a girl that is someone's best friend anymore "It's good to not have friends because they'll eventually stab you in the back like everyone else". It was one of the most unnecessary parts of the show and it was a attempt to show the viewer who the main character is. That line is so unoriginal I've heard plenty of similar lines from people almost braindead from being so tired and from their depression. XD

I've literally have lost my entire social group for their given times 3 times in my life by my friends turning their backs on me and hell *I *can't agree with that line it's just so bad and cliche.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

It's really hard to see an adaptation do better than its source material.  But it is always nice to see it done. (Y'know when it doesn't crash n burn)


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Didn't know there was a book version.


Full Disclosure: I am a massive fan of the books and the author in general.

It is a trilogy.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> I'm only like 3 episodes in, but oh gosh do I love the show but hat the main character. Like seriously? They made a entire "Character building" Part of a episode where he goes to a museum and the most significant thing that happens there is him telling a girl that is someone's best friend anymore "It's good to not have friends because they'll eventually stab you in the back like everyone else". It was one of the most unnecessary parts of the show and it was a attempt to show the viewer who the main character is. That line is so unoriginal I've heard plenty of similar lines from people almost braindead from being so tired and from their depression. XD
> 
> I've literally have lost my entire social group for their given times 3 times in my life by my friends turning their backs on me and hell *I *can't agree with that line it's just so bad and cliche.


I do not want to spoil, but the scene is significant. Nothing was random in the books and the same is true for the show.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It's really hard to see an adaptation do better than its source material.  But it is always nice to see it done. (Y'know when it doesn't crash n burn)


The series was extremely well done, but they did change some plot details because of basic Hollywood inanity. This was probably to get people more emotionally invested.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Anybody here?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> Seen Altered Carbon yet? It's got a strong start.


I saw the show and read the books.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m so FIKINFAKIN COLD


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’m so FIKINFAKIN COLD


I will talk to anyone. How are you doing?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I will talk to anyone. How are you doing?


*COLD*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm alive just playing half life 2, mate.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Whew. I thought I broke some sacred unspoken site rule and was cast out to roam the boards like a ghost, never to come in contact with another poster again.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *COLD*


Sorry I kept you waiting. Why are you cold?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm alive just playing half life 2, mate.


Episode 1 or Episode 2.

Or are you playing the Orange Box?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Sorry I kept you waiting. Why are you cold?


Because my room is like negative seventy fucking degrees and my heater broke and OKLAHOMA IN THE SPRinG DECIDED TO BE A JERK AND FREEZE MY NIPS INTO GODDAMN SWORDS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Because my room is like negative seventy fucking degrees and my heater broke and OKLAHOMA IN THE SPRinG DECIDED TO BE A JERK AND FREEZE MY NIPS INTO GODDAMN SWORDS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAAAAAAAAAAA


Do you have blankets? Are you sitting in a chair?


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Jaber... *hugs* how are you today?


I'm soooooooo tired D:
Moooooommy :'D Your avatar looks cool ^o^



BahgDaddy said:


> *gasps* That was so nice of the Dingdong! Is to to swim or to cruise?


I... I don't know D: @Dongding Can... I swim there? :0


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Episode 1 or Episode 2.
> 
> Or are you playing the Orange Box?


Just Half Life2 on steam!  Probably play EP1-2 after this.
Just got to the part of the boat section where you get the mounted heavy machine gun. ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Telnac (Apr 4, 2018)

Leah said:


> That's great! I hope they appreciate all the hard work and long hours you put in on this project.


Thanks! I hope so too.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Just Half Life2 on steam!  Probably play EP1-2 after this.
> Just got to the part of the boat section where you get the mounted heavy machine gun. ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ



I forget if that is in 1 or 2. My favorite part of 1 was where you storm the Citadel during the riot with Dog. Also, Ravencroft with the priest and headcrabs.


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 4, 2018)

*lurks*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*


Hello. Want to talk?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I forget if that is in 1 or 2. My favorite part of 1 was where you storm the Citadel during the riot with Dog. Also, Ravencroft with the priest and headcrabs.


Ooo yeah I'm just about to hit Ravencroft, that whole segment used to scare the hell outta me when I was younger.


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Hello. Want to talk?



oh don't mind me, i just randomly lurk around on here sometimes


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ooo yeah I'm just about to hit Ravencroft, that whole segment used to scare the hell outta me when I was younger.


I know! And the head crabs in general are just creepy.

Unrelated, remember when you get off the train to City 17 and guard knocks over the can and tells you to pick it up? Hilarious.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> oh don't mind me, i just randomly lurk around on here sometimes


Got any you want to talk about? Any you want to talk about, I can.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I know! And the head crabs in general are just creepy.
> 
> Unrelated, remember when you get off the train to City 17 and guard knocks over the can and tells you to pick it up? Hilarious.


Personally I always get a kick outta headin' down the elevator with Mossman and seeing the Vortigaunts cooking n wearin' chefs hats lol.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Personally I always get a kick outta headin' down the elevator with Mossman and seeing the Vortigaunts cooking n wearin' chefs hats lol.


The Man In The Suit is always funny too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

I suddenly feel like we're in a comedy sitcom and people like @SashaBengal just watches as we go about our forum lives :V
Hi Mom! I'm on television!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I suddenly feel like we're in a comedy sitcom and people like @SashaBengal just watches as we go about our forum lives :V
> Hi Mom! I'm on television!


Like the Truman Show.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Like the Truman Show.


Very classic, I'm still paranoid if I'm living in a secret television life


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Very classic, I'm still paranoid if I'm living in a secret television life


I remember the first time I saw the Matrix. I was lowkey coming up with reasons why my reality was real and not a simulation for a week.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Very classic, I'm still paranoid if I'm living in a secret television life


You mean. . .you can hear the audience laughing too?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

lol. The funny thing was everyone coming out the theater was freaked.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You mean. . .you can hear the audience laughing too?


I think so :V
My life is a joke so it fits in the comedy genre


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I think so :V
> My life is a joke so it fits in the comedy genre


Mine would probably be psychological horror combined with travelogue film with a thorough dousing of absurdism.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Mine would probably be psychological horror combined with travelogue film with a thorough dousing of absurdism.


10/10 would watch on Netflix


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 10/10 would watch on Netflix


When I write the screenplay, I'll send you a copy.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> When I write the screenplay, I'll send you a copy.


Are you gnna have a kickstarter for it?  Ill donate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> When I write the screenplay, I'll send you a copy.


You better add some sex scenes with me


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Are you gnna have a kickstarter for it?  Ill donate.



Talking seriously, I considered using kickstarter for publishing an actual book I was writing, but decided against it. Deadline pressure was a major factor.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Talking seriously, I considered using kickstarter for publishing an actual book I was writing, but decided against it. Deadline pressure was a major factor.


I heard that kind of thing can be hell.  Sorry ya decided not to mate, I've seen the distress that kinda shit brings.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Are you gnna have a kickstarter for it?  Ill donate.


Honestly, most of the psychological horror these days boils down to meeting deadlines and being place on time.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I heard that kind of thing can be hell.  Sorry ya decided not to mate, I've seen the distress that kinda shit brings.


My current job stresses me out enough. My side hustle should not.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

I have been on Fur Affinity for six years and never came to the forums. I should done it sooner. More is happening here.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I have been on Fur Affinity for six years and never came to the forums. I should done it sooner. More is happening here.



Better late than never ^^


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Better late than never ^^


What's up, fellow n00b?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>



Hey. Nice photo.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What's up, fellow n00b?



Still finding my feet here (in a manner of speaking).


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Hey. Nice photo.


selfie ^_^


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah the forums are pretty bloody fun.  I find myself checking back here too damn often now.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 4, 2018)

When has decided to buy bananas


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Before I came to the open chat, I went to comics and books and hugs, but the chats dried pretty quick. The only active threads seemed to be babyfur/cubfur welcoming threads, so I avoided those. This thread hit the sweet spot.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 4, 2018)

I have come here to throw a few photos. Everything ранво I fill in them in one of the galleries now. At last pads have reached tags. Still I look for the websites on fursuits to order to myself the website. It is time to develop.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Better late than never ^^


More poor souls


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Still finding my feet here (in a manner of speaking).


So am I.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> More poor souls


The situation they've found themselves in is unbearable.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 4, 2018)

I will renew the subject here at a forum a bit later.
I will make her more beautiful and solid.
But meanwhile all this in development.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The situation they've found themselves in is unbearable.


They will never know the cost of being here.
The sleepless nights, fearing not to miss out on the juicy stuff
The money wasted paying for mobile data because you can't stop clicking on "new post"


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The situation they've found themselves in is unbearable.


I like it here so far. It's like when I first got Xbox live for Destiny and actually started chatting with other players.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The situation they've found themselves in is unbearable.



I'm used to it, sure i'll cope ^^


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


oh thats really neat lookin mate.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ



 
My team is gettin' thrown around like ragdolls.  I guess we're supposed to grind the dailys for EXP?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


The picture isn't displaying.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29818
> My team is gettin' thrown around like ragdolls.  I guess we're supposed to grind the dailys for EXP?


You have two slasher :V bad tactics dude
Switch the protagonist with Nomad


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 4, 2018)

*Bribe in kind under the guise of a search*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You have two slasher :V bad tactics dude
> Switch the protagonist with Nomad


Oh yeah you're right.  I had like no backline damage. 
Thank ya, Panda.ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh yeah you're right.  I had like no backline damage.
> Thank ya, Panda.ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ


No problem 
don't forget elemental damage


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No problem
> don't forget elemental damage
> View attachment 29820


Yeah I've been abusing that as much as possible after how many times I got my bloody teeth kicked in on chapter 3.  I think the protag is the only colourless unit, I havent seen any other ones anyways.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yeah I've been abusing that as much as possible after how many times I got my bloody teeth kicked in on chapter 3.  I think the protag is the only colourless unit, I havent seen any other ones anyways.


Ideally (when I get all my fav characters)
You'd want the 3 elements (fire, water and wood) to penetrate the backline (so either give them magic rod, spear or bow)
then get a protagonist support (they tend to be bulky) or a melee light or dark


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ideally (when I get all my fav characters)
> You'd want the 3 elements (fire, water and wood) to penetrate the backline (so either give them magic rod, spear or bow)
> then get a protagonist support (they tend to be bulky) or a melee light or dark


Ashigara shall be my rod savior. <3
If I can ever roll his sumo arse.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

Got to make breakfast. Have a good/night. It's been cool meeting you.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Got to make breakfast. Have a good/night. It's been cool meeting you.


G'night mate.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29822


Is that your new mayor? :V


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2018)

I'd vote for him!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'd vote for him!





 

I vote doge


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

I just had _Active Shooter_ training at work.

Now I know to run away when guns start going off in the workplace. Thank goodness.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just had _Active Shooter_ training at work.
> 
> Now I know to run away when guns start going off in the workplace. Thank goodness.


The memes with YouTube :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29824
> 
> I vote doge


He's a good boi


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> He's a good boi


Who's the good Polar bear? Where the good polar bear? >:3


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

Why the good polar bear?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who's the good Polar bear? Where the good polar bear? >:3





Dongding said:


> Why the good polar bear?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

At least my question wasn't rhetorical...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PB is pulling my heartstrings a little <3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

My beds pullin' on my puppet strings
ʕ-ᴥ – ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> My beds pullin' on my puppet strings
> ʕ-ᴥ – ʔ


I'll miss ye :V


----------



## Rystren (Apr 4, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)

what's a snootplant? XD


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> what's a snootplant? XD


Something extremely painful I imagine. :V



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll miss ye :V


Go to sleeeep.


----------



## Rystren (Apr 4, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> what's a snootplant? XD


Similar to a faceplant 


PolarizedBear said:


> Something extremely painful I imagine. :V


Only if done improperly.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 4, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> *Bribe in kind under the guise of a search*



Interesting


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> what's a snootplant? XD



It's the plant that the snoots grow on, what else?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

What a bunch of dum-dums Massan. Sad really.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, the annual snoot harvest is months away, and they're barely sprouted, let alone ripened yet.  So it's quite understandable!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Well, the annual snoot harvest is months away, and they're barely sprouted, let alone ripened yet.  So it's quite understandable!


Harvesting snoots? Is that ethical?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2018)

These snoots are Fairtrade certified, and organically grown to the highest welfare standards, worry not!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> These snoots are Fairtrade certified, and organically grown to the highest welfare standards, worry not!



*buries snoot so no one can harvest it* MEEP


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)

the best snoots are grown in sooty soil in full sun~


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> the best snoots are grown in sooty soil in full sun~



Like the spot that wolf just planted his in!


----------



## Leah (Apr 4, 2018)

Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

3:< Good afternoon to you as well.


----------



## Leah (Apr 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:< Good afternoon to you as well.



How are you today?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

3:< Fantastic. I hope you are also doing splendidly.

*Cracks knuckles aggressively.*


----------



## Leah (Apr 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:< Fantastic. I hope you are also doing splendidly.
> 
> *Cracks knuckles aggressively.*



Yeah, I'm doing pretty well. What are you  up to today? I'm not up to much, so I'm kind of bored.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:< Fantastic. I hope you are also doing splendidly.
> 
> *Cracks knuckles aggressively.*


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 4, 2018)

Yip! Hello, all you happy fur people!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2018)

Leah said:


> Good afternoon everyone!


Yay you have Icon now! But I slept through most of the day and missed out on most of it. It's a problem I have.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Like the spot that wolf just planted his in!



*muffled voice* Itfll grow niffely!


----------



## katalistik (Apr 4, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> Yay you have Icon now! But I slept through most of the day and missed out on most of it. It's a problem I have.



Go and sleep Winston you fag


----------



## Telnac (Apr 4, 2018)

Leah said:


> Good afternoon everyone!


Good afternoon Leah!  *hugs* sorry to hear that you're bored.


----------



## Leah (Apr 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Good afternoon Leah!  *hugs* sorry to hear that you're bored.



Good afternoon to you too Telnac *hugs*
It's alright. I've been finding ways to amuse myself & fill the time. How is your day going?


----------



## Leah (Apr 4, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> Yay you have Icon now! But I slept through most of the day and missed out on most of it. It's a problem I have.



I know the feeling all too well. I woke up early and unintentionally went back to sleep and didn't wake up to noon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Hiyah Furiends!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Howl are yall?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Furiends!!



Hey, how are things?  We've got unseasonal snow here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hey, how are things?  We've got unseasonal snow here.


Yay!!! Snow is great, as long as it isn't 4 feet deep and sticks around for three months.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Furiends!!



I spot a wild Okami.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hey, how are things?  We've got unseasonal snow here.


Is it orange snow?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

katalistik said:


> I spot a wild Okami.


I don't know about wild!! Bhutrflai has done a good job of domesticating me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hey, how are things?  We've got unseasonal snow here.


Things are fine(lies, the struggle bus is full).


----------



## Black Burn (Apr 4, 2018)

Ayayayya, tommorow last day if normal lessons, on friday I go on shooting range!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Another reason I love Georgia is when it snows, everything shuts down!!! No work! No school!! Drive at your own risk!! I love it when it snows! Unless the power goes out, then we're fucked!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ayayayya, tommorow last day if normal lessons, on friday I go on shooting range!!


Cool! Whatcha shooting?


----------



## Black Burn (Apr 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cool! Whatcha shooting?


Glock 19 I guess


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Glock 19 I guess


Me and bhutrflai rented a Glock once, in .357 Sig Sauer. It was a gem! Had the built in touch activated laser sight. Was a beast!!Fun times!


----------



## Black Burn (Apr 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai rented a Glock once, in .357 Sig Sauer. It was a gem! Had the built in touch activated laser sight. Was a beast!!Fun times!


Well it's standard glock used by polish border guard


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Cool. I like my Tanfoglio .45. I like it alot! Such a smooth trigger pull!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Welp! Gotta run! Gotta peel some potatoes before I go install a water heater! Bye Furries!*waves and runs out door*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well it's standard glock used by polish border guard


And by the way, kickass avi!!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Go and sleep Winston you fag


You know i'm tired practically all the time. XD
Holy shit it's the anniversary of the first time you told me to sleep. XD


----------



## katalistik (Apr 4, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> You know i'm tired practically all the time. XD
> Holy shit it's the anniversary of the first time you told me to sleep. XD



Oh God. Should I get a cake or something? Yeah you're always tired oof :v


----------



## Black Burn (Apr 4, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And by the way, kickass avi!!


Thanks it's re-color from my bf


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Thanks it's re-color from my bf


_*The magic is ruined nooooo!*_


katalistik said:


> Oh God. Should I get a cake or something? Yeah you're always tired oof :v


Maybe a new mattress i'm not sure. Maybe a second me to get more things done so i'm not as tired all the time? Pffft.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> _*The magic is ruined nooooo!*_
> 
> Maybe a new mattress i'm not sure. Maybe a second me to get more things done so i'm not as tired all the time? Pffft.


Whatcha all doin everyone? G'mornin


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

Missed Okami...

WoooOOOOOORRK!!


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

im sitting back doodling on my tablet. listening to youtube criticism. its also 3pm here


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

Doodle my bum plz thx :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

Just finished an animal anatomy quiz back at the campus. I thought it was going to be brutal but I laughed when I read the questions.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm physically hurting gods damnit I think I pulled something in me arm.

Did somebody say glock 19?!





Here's mine


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 4, 2018)

Trying not to fall asleep while writing... can't tell if it's the snow that's making me tired, or if it's just one of those days. School wasn't even that difficult... ugh.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

Also @MsRavage .Still new to digital stuff. Whats the best way to sketch form? (or at least how do you do it?) You can see my process sort of on Jiccs' request page. 3:


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

im pretty new myself. Digital is not my strong point and my learning new things. As for sketching, i just use the paint brush and lower the opacity. That makes a decent sketch imo but take my advice with a grain of salt. 

I watch youtube videos on how to improve....its hard


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 4, 2018)

I strictly draw digitally. Granted my art style is pretty raw. So I colour the sketches. 

Not sure what system you're using. I'm stupid and bought a Wacom Studio Pro to draw on. So I got all the bells and whistles.

I use numerous layers for sketching. And it helps edit things as well as making things eaiser to fix or move around.


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

oh i have the wacom intuos. its a great beginner digital art pad!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 4, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> oh i have the wacom intuos. its a great beginner digital art pad!


Mines a 2.5k+ piece of professional hardware :v


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

OH GOD yeah i can't afford that. I could barely afford mine. it was $50. LOL

I wanted to get this artisol screen one that is cintiques rival from what i've read...but its $300


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

My tablet was only $250. It's gotten me far enough to satisfy me. I wish I could get a better art program though. I'm stuck with Sumo Paint for my art.


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

i have photoshop. i tried others but they didn't work for me


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> i have photoshop. i tried others but they didn't work for me


Do you use a portable tablet or one that has to hook up to your computer?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 4, 2018)

Leah said:


> Good afternoon to you too Telnac *hugs*
> It's alright. I've been finding ways to amuse myself & fill the time. How is your day going?


*hugs and nuzzles back*
Tedious but productive.  Took a while to get into a good groove but once I have importing the new animations is going quickly.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm physically hurting gods damnit I think I pulled something in me arm.
> 
> Did somebody say glock 19?!
> 
> ...


Some light reading?


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

it has to be attached to the computer. Its a basic tablet. new it costs 100$ maybe 70 if you can find it. I got mine off on craigslist that was new but was sold from someone...so idk if it was really new


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

I draw on my Galaxy Note8 with ibisPaint X.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

I use a Bamboo tablet I got from Amazon. Its old but I'm very faithful to it.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 4, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Some light reading?


It's thrilling story. The plot twist at the end take you by surprise with a real bang.


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

hey whatever works. My intuos works really well for me. Drawing on your phone that is pretty cool! do you just use your finger or a stylus?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> hey whatever works. My intuos works really well for me. Drawing on your phone that is pretty cool! do you just use your finger or a stylus?


I use a stylist pen. But the tablet also lets me use my finger if I want. I really want to get a more advanced piece of equipment but if I did I have no idea where to start getting used to it.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> hey whatever works. My intuos works really well for me. Drawing on your phone that is pretty cool! do you just use your finger or a stylus?


Naw the Note8 has a wifi stylus with a little feature button you can assign a shortcut to. Swap colors or undo etc.

Currently I mostly use the button to temporarily interrupt what I'm doing if I grip it too tightly and accidentally give it a press... I should really assign something to it.

It's actually pretty legit. The cursor hovers underneath it if you hold it within a couple inches of the screen for precision. I assume all tablets and styluses do that, but it's nice to know phones are sort of catching up in regards to being reasonable to produce media with.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm thinking of getting a new stylist pen. Do all pens work with any tablet, or are they made specifically to work with the one you purchase?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 4, 2018)

I use Krita it's a free open source art program.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2018)

Yikes, seems like a sad place here, these days. For years, I never blocked anyone, but I've just not been able to deal with the sheer volume of negativity and vitriol here, from certain users in particular; from having zero blocked, it's rapidly grown to 5. I've liked this place, tried to help others here whenever I can, tried to make them laugh, welcomed folks, tried them feel included, and part of something. But one grows weary. 

And so instead of just leaving, I'll take this path for a spell, post in the areas I find positive, where furs follow their interests and passions, and just ignore the mounds of crap that have been clogging the place, due is part to a near total lack of moderation.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 4, 2018)

Krita is awesome, but it seems to require a higher end computer:  some of my friends can't get it to run properly.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes, seems like a sad place here, these days. For years, I never blocked anyone, but I've just not been able to deal with the sheer volume of negativity and vitriol here, from certain users in particular; from having zero blocked, it's rapidly grown to 5. I've liked this place, tried to help others here whenever I can, tried to make them laugh, welcomed folks, tried them feel included, and part of something. But one grows weary.
> 
> And so instead of just leaving, I'll take this path for a spell, post in the areas I find positive, where furs follow their interests and passions, and just ignore the mounds of crap that have been clogging the place, due is part to a near total lack of moderation.


Good for you for staying on the up side of things Simo. I agree that these forums can get pretty ugly sometimes and its best to ignore it.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 4, 2018)

Ikr I tried it once, worked a couple time then it'd just crash without getting a line in


----------



## Hopei (Apr 4, 2018)

Fyi I'm new, don't think I pressed reply >.<


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

Eh I have a pretty thick skin when it comes to negative people. I'd like to observe them even more, analyze their psyche and all that.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

There comes a point where I can no longer stand it and I have to reply in some way.


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

i'd like to think i can handle others well enough...but im easily triggered. Talk about animals, environment, science, and i usually lose my cool


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 4, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Glock 19 I guess



I own a Glock 19, and it is my primary carry gun. It is simple and reliable. It is also compact enough to conceal in most situations, yet it also has 15+1 capacity. As long as it doesn’t feel too “blocky” for you, it is an outstanding firearm.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> There comes a point where I can no longer stand it and I have to reply in some way.


For me that seems preferable than blocking. I feel like blocking people puts you in the position of defeat because you gave up


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2018)

I realise this forum has always had a high turnover rate (since I rarely recognise current users in older threads), but there do seem to be a lot of regular posters disengaging and drifting away right now.  
And it feels like the range of subjects that cannot be comfortably discussed here is increasing, though perhaps I'm just the "wrong" type of furry in some way.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

I've recently seen some users re open threads that were abandoned years ago just to start trouble. It's really annoying to me.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I've recently seen some users re open threads that were abandoned years ago just to start trouble. It's really annoying to me.


It'd be nice if we had a small purple icon on a threads name that said "zombie" or something like that so people would pay more attention to the bloody necro.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

Its not a far fetched idea actually. I'd say its worth proposing in fact.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I realise this forum has always had a high turnover rate (since I rarely recognise current users in older threads), but there do seem to be a lot of regular posters disengaging and drifting away right now.
> And it feels like the range of subjects that cannot be comfortably discussed here is increasing, though perhaps I'm just the "wrong" type of furry in some way.



Eh, people on the forums here come n go in waves.

Been round off n on since 2008. People getting fed up with drama n disengaging is very much the norm. Some will be back. Others wont. Its all part of the charm of this place.


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

WHAAA really? i block people all the time. I view it as the stronger move- why waste time dealing with some individual you can't gain from that most likely is a troll. Why spend all the time arguing with them, when they have zero intentions of changing....some people are jerks, ridiculous and its not worth my time to deal with them. Bye block!  

i value my time way too much to spend it dealing with idiots.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It'd be nice if we had a small purple icon on a threads name that said "zombie" or something like that so people would pay more attention to the bloody necro.



I've no idea if the software here would allow for it (or if the people running the forum have any real interest), but I've used other forums where threads are locked automatically if there are no new posts for three months.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> waste time dealing with some individual you can't gain from that most likely is a troll.


I don't see them as trolls, I see them as people with different opinions, if people can't tolerate opposing views that makes them weak.

Ofc that is all my opinion


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> WHAAA really? i block people all the time. I view it as the stronger move- why waste time dealing with some individual you can't gain from that most likely is a troll. Why spend all the time arguing with them, when they have zero intentions of changing....some people are jerks, ridiculous and its not worth my time to deal with them. Bye block!
> 
> i value my time way too much to spend it dealing with idiots.



Yeah, this is how I've come to view it. Having majored in English/Psychology, it's just not worth my limited time, to surround myself by too much negativity and things I find unpleasant, and also, by people who are simply unreasonable, rude, and merely looking to stir things up for the sake of doing so.

Instead, I feel it is more prudent for me to do things that set a positive tone. I think this is a more potent defense, and does not constitute giving up. For me, it's better than spending my time bickering. If I can help make somebody feel better about a problem, happier, make them laugh, convey myself in a polite manner, and be a decent person, I feel my time is better spent this way, in forming connections, bonds and friendships.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Its not a far fetched idea actually. I'd say its worth proposing in fact.


Then I would of likely never known about okami being back and that's something I surely don't want to miss. _I surely don't wanna miss that_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

Maybe make a different section of FAF where all the older forums get taken. So you can still access them but they won't interfere with the newer ones on the main site.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't see them as trolls, I see them as people with different opinions, if people can't tolerate opposing views that makes them weak.
> 
> Ofc that is all my opinion


The world wouldn't be as interestin' without being able to debate someone who thinks differently than you.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ



Infrarednexus said:


> Maybe make a different section of FAF where all the older forums get taken. So you can still access them but they won't interfere with the newer ones on the main site.


You mean like an archive?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Maybe make a different section of FAF where all the older forums get taken. So you can still access them but they won't interfere with the newer ones on the main site.


I can smell elitists wanting this :V


PolarizedBear said:


> The world wouldn't be as interestin' without being able to debate someone who thinks differently than you.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ



I love my enemies <3


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Maybe make a different section of FAF where all the older forums get taken. So you can still access them but they won't interfere with the newer ones on the main site.


Your signature "Honor the past by embracing the future" works well with what you want to have changed.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 4, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> WHAAA really? i block people all the time. I view it as the stronger move- why waste time dealing with some individual you can't gain from that most likely is a troll. Why spend all the time arguing with them, when they have zero intentions of changing....some people are jerks, ridiculous and its not worth my time to deal with them. Bye block!
> 
> i value my time way too much to spend it dealing with idiots.


I value context unfortunately. The forum will feel broken without the unsavory element that everyone is reacting to.

Refusing to participate in the discussions now that have been successfully uprooted only for them to bunker down for another pointless round of repeated previously recognized false logic.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

My line theme and sticker is beary nice.
Worth the money indeed


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My line theme and sticker is beary nice.
> Worth the money indeed
> View attachment 29859


I need this in my life ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ what is this


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I need this in my life ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ what is this


Line is like... Telegram but it's more prominent in japan


----------



## Astus (Apr 4, 2018)

*flops on people*


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't see them as trolls, I see them as people with different opinions, if people can't tolerate opposing views that makes them weak.
> 
> Ofc that is all my opinion



this is a positive way to view it; however i have my doubts that you give every single comment an individual utters the same value as high quality information. Like, you can't sit here and tell me if i went to your page and constantly bothered you about something ridiculous that you would actually take it seriously in the same way that you would if you were among a dear friend giving insight on their views of some serious topic? 

Some people just want to watch the world burn and will do anything for attention. Sometimes ignoring them doesn't work. Blocking definitely helps quite alot. I have blocked many people on this page already solely because their first comments to me were something extremely sexualized....and that was after i told them to stop. Why put myself in a position to deal with that nonsense? I


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Line is like... Telegram but it's more prominent in japan


Painfully jealous.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 4, 2018)

I did something today. I took a step back flipped a table and walked away. I feel so much better about myself.

One less thing stressing me out in life c:


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I did something today. I took a step back flipped a table and walked away. I feel so much better about myself.
> 
> One less thing stressing me out in life c:


you go you!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I did something today. I took a step back flipped a table and walked away. I feel so much better about myself.
> 
> One less thing stressing me out in life c:


Context is needed


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2018)

Discords are more of a drama fodder than the forums


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Discords are more of a drama fodder than the forums


The name is so appropriate. It's hilarious.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Dunno what it is about Discord.  Turns people into damn savages at times.  Drama savages.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Discords are more of a drama fodder than the forums



Forums are slower paced and often have more mods to take care of things. Drama is a part of life and everyone ends up getting involved in it at some point (Or don't at all and likely have some things they haven't emotionally dealt with because they try to avoid drama in general so much they avoid things that are less of drama then serious issues)

Also Drako I do have to say though how your signature with Yvvki's quote fits what you're talking about and it's wonderfully funny. (know her by the way next time ya see her tell her prey said hi)

I do love discord though in general it's fantastic in my personal opinion and honestly has built up my social skills a lot more then what they used to be.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

Yupe that comment was directed at me directly. She's a friend and I enjoyed the comment. 

I'm a shit slinger but I can take it. I'm used to dealing with grizzled old hot rodders. On here I'm tame.

Frankly the amount of bullshit and coterie bullshit is amazing. Just petty for the sake of petty.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)

I went to the post office yesterday and got to the cemetery....Thanks the Navigator......


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yupe that comment was directed at me directly. She's a friend and I enjoyed the comment.
> 
> I'm a shit slinger but I can take it. I'm used to dealing with grizzled old hot rodders. On here I'm tame.
> 
> Frankly the amount of bullshit and coterie bullshit is amazing. Just petty for the sake of petty.


I get into it a lot aswell though not nearly as much as I used to but trying to help people out emotionally can bring you into a lot of nasty stuff. It's real bad when some people get anxiety attacks or filled with rage at the mention of other people's names.



WereWOLFovna said:


> I went to the post office yesterday and got to the cemetery....Thanks the Navigator......


*The dead want to tell you something.*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> *The dead want to tell you something.*


*You got mail!~*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *You got mail!~*


I can't stop hearing it in my head it's funny as hell.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

dont mind me im just gonna drink this large glass of pineapple juice and -------------


_FUCK.

i think my rp thread got invaded by satan's personal strippers _


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> dont mind me im just gonna drink this large glass of pineapple juice and -------------
> 
> 
> _FUCK.
> ...


Pineapple juicy gives me chest pains :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pineapple juicy gives me chest pains :V


aww why panpan?
they trigger my acid but never rlly had chest pains


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> aww why panpan?
> they trigger my acid but never rlly had chest pains


I dunno ate! Please help me! T.T


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello everyone. How is everybody?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> dont mind me im just gonna drink this large glass of pineapple juice and -------------
> 
> 
> _FUCK.
> ...


Do they take loose change?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> dont mind me im just gonna drink this large glass of pineapple juice and -------------
> 
> 
> _FUCK.
> ...


What do you mean satan's personal strippers? Details, please.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Anybody?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What do you mean satan's personal strippers? Details, please.








Dongding said:


> Do they take loose change?


feel free to throw coins at them
they got gogo boots and all


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno ate! Please help me! T.T


dont consume pineapples?????

ah but they make your juice sweeter so that's a shame. i heard cranberries does the same but they do a worse job with my stomach acid than pineapple


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Oops I spent it on a soda...


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 29865
> 
> feel free to throw coins at them
> they got gogo boots and all
> ...


Juice? >:9


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Juice? >:9


yes. juice.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 29865
> 
> feel free to throw coins at them
> they got gogo boots and all
> ...


Salamat Ate Zenzen :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Salamat Ate Zenzen :V


maybe cranberries will treat you right


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> maybe cranberries will treat you right


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

Sah dudes. What's good?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Sah dudes. What's good?


Just chilling. And you?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


I love this song. It always survives the purges on my iPod playlists.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

I've been getting super into 10CC. They're like Queen mixed with David Bowie and Meatloaf.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Just chilling. And you?


Working on Art Trades, listenin to lofi


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


classic


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> classic


Cranberries will show us the way


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Cranberries will show us the way


Sorry guys. My device is in its death throes and I had to fix it.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

really?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is that your new mayor? :V


If true, I wonder what his policies will be?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> If true, I wonder what his policies will be?



New tunnels and infrastructure.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> really?


Yeah. I have had to customize it a bit but it is ready to shuffle off this mortal coil.

Then I will have go buy a new companion for my adventures.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yeah. I have had to customize it a bit but it is ready to shuffle off this mortal coil.
> 
> Then I will have go buy a new companion for my adventures.


Ah I see


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Hiya everybody, whatcha all up to?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hiya everybody, whatcha all up to?


Talking about the imminent demise of obsolete hardware. The story of the universe.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Talking about the imminent demise of obsolete hardware. The story of the universe.


sounds bloody fascinating.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hiya everybody, whatcha all up to?


staying away from the RP thread until I find me a priest
we got a demon infestation


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> staying away from the RP thread until I find me a priest
> we got a demon infestation



That new RP thread you started is going to be tricky to keep free from kink!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> That new RP thread you started is going to be tricky to keep free from kink!


lawrd help us all


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hiya everybody, whatcha all up to?


Getting back on my family history research (been a while).


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> sounds bloody fascinating.


The heat death of the universe, the true end to all stories. How is that _not _fascinating?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The heat death of the universe, the true end to all stories. How is that _not _fascinating?


Or is it?

*re-reads A Brief History of Time*


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> lawrd help us all


I'm trying my best to keep is "PC"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

hnn, it's surprisingly staying PG13......until those demon strippers find us


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hnn, it's surprisingly staying PG13......until those demon strippers find us


I'm more worried about the jelly in my fur.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

Just finished off my tea in the parking lot while listening to hard core club mixed dubstep. Not exactly sure how to feel right now.


Anyways I feel a bit better about the events of last night. Still a big worried about the other persons actions reprocussions however. Hopefully everything is fine and I'm over thinking this.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

I shall tank the demon strippers


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29867
> I shall tank the demon strippers


Somebody has to do it. We salute you for your service noble bear!


zenmaldita said:


> hnn, it's surprisingly staying PG13......until those demon strippers find us


*Brings out his chains and whip just encase*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29867
> I shall tank the demon strippers


PB!!! my hero


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Somebody has to do it. We salute you for your service noble bear!
> 
> *Brings out his chains and whip just encase*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


>


Oh c'mon I draw pierced chicks with collars and leashes. Are you really that surprised?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Apr 5, 2018)

*pops head in* morning everyfur


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Afternoon ^^


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *pops head in* morning everyfur


*initiates flying cuddle manoeuvre*

Hello you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Are you really that surprised?


----------



## katalistik (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Oh c'mon I draw pierced chicks with collars and leashes. Are you really that surprised?


maybe you're behind the demon strippers attack in my restaurant mmmmmmmm


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> maybe you're behind the demon strippers attack in my restaurant mmmmmmmm


This forum needs exorcism


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

PANPAN MY THREAD NEEDS EXORCISM
I need thy expertise!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

I want Macan to exorcise me ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> PANPAN MY THREAD NEEDS EXORCISM
> I need thy expertise!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

I love ya guys, I wish I could drink with all of ya.  


Boring night.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I love ya guys, I wish I could drink with all of ya.  View attachment 29872
> Boring night.


Where do you keep finding these? There adorable.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

those bear gifs have more chances in life than I ever will


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Where do you keep finding these? There adorable.




   I get very bored sometimes.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29873   I get very bored sometimes.


Beary bored?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Oh c'mon I draw pierced chicks with collars and leashes. Are you really that surprised?


I was kidding XD


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> maybe you're behind the demon strippers attack in my restaurant mmmmmmmm


If they're burlesque bats then they might be mine..,


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29873   I get very bored sometimes.


Come play with me babe :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> If they're burlesque bats then they might be mine..,


no they're centaurs. pole dancing (how??) centaurs.

sorry for the confusion. they aint yours then.

ffffuuuuuck how am i gonna reply to their sudden strip show. i have children in that rp hahaha


----------



## katalistik (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Come play with me babe :V



you two need a room


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Come play with me babe :V


Let's play smash bros! :V



katalistik said:


> you two need a room


you wanna play smash bros?



zenmaldita said:


> no they're centaurs. pole dancing (how??) centaurs.
> 
> sorry for the confusion. they aint yours then.
> 
> ffffuuuuuck how am i gonna reply to their sudden strip show. i have children in that rp hahaha


eject em with the power of censorship.  Doesnt even fit the bloody tone.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> you wanna play smash bros?



Maybeeee. Let's bring more people.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Let's play smash bros! :V
> you wanna play smash bros?








Can you connect 3ds to Wii ?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> no they're centaurs. pole dancing (how??) centaurs.
> 
> sorry for the confusion. they aint yours then.
> 
> ffffuuuuuck how am i gonna reply to their sudden strip show. i have children in that rp hahaha


Fire alarm temporarily ousting the joint.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Apr 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *initiates flying cuddle manoeuvre*
> 
> Hello you


*is cuddled*

Heya, irl has been a pain last couple of weeks


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can you connect 3ds to Wii ?


I think that's only for local :c


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

Ok guys try not to laugh




Yours truly Marazhu


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *is cuddled*
> 
> Heya, irl has been a pain last couple of weeks


*gives warm hugs*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *is cuddled*
> 
> Heya, irl has been a pain last couple of weeks


Oh mate, sorry to hear that.  If you need an ear just shout.

*deepens cuddle*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Bear awareness meeting today. Thought of you 2 F'ers. You know who you are.

Didn't retain much from the meeting though, unfortunately.


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> *is cuddled*
> 
> Heya, irl has been a pain last couple of weeks



Hey there, hope things look up, there.

*hugs*

Also, a very cute new avi, you have there!

What else...sheesh, it may snow here, in Maryland on Saturday, of all things! I have this feeling it'll be one of those typical years where it just goes from winter to summer, and in a few weeks, it'll be 90 and muggy ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Bear awareness meeting today. Thought of you 2 F'ers. You know who you are.
> 
> Didn't retain much from the meeting though, unfortunately.


Truly a masterpiece


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

Today's been a long day. Hoping to hear from somebody isn't fun.

I'd rather this be I'm being silly, and stupid.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

I can't tell if that couch looks comfortable or not...


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I can't tell if that couch looks comfortable or not...



The suit sure does!

But that center part of of the couch raises concerns...


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)

Are you talking about?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

That fuzzy thing on there. Get it off.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)

Apparently I'm very stupid wolf


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Apparently I'm very stupid wolf



Naw, just a very cute one!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Um


----------



## stimpy (Apr 5, 2018)

I a m vetyv drubl


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

No. You just think you are.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> -pic-​


What?


----------



## stimpy (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No. You just think you are.


i wish ijm fucked  ive alreasy shitposted on my classsses facebook p[age heheheheheheh


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

That's not you talking Mr Leighee, that's the liqour.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Apparently I'm very stupid wolf


Aww, you is cute *cuddles warmly*


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## stimpy (Apr 5, 2018)

我醉了


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Aww, you is cute *cuddles warmly*


I'm not cute, I'm evil and scary =)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

Ok I'm slight annoyed now


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I'm not cute, I'm evil and scary =)


but in a cuddly cute way.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I'm not cute, I'm evil and scary =)


I don't think so


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

...


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes-Yes, I can you all get their presence ^_^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> ...​


I'm sorry but I noticed that 95% of your content here is you sharing pics of your fursuit. Can we get something different from you? Maybe tell us more about yourself or any interests?


----------



## stimpy (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>





WereWOLFovna said:


>





WereWOLFovna said:


>


dude your suit is really noice!!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm sorry but I noticed that 95% of your content here is you sharing pics of your fursuit. Can we get something different from you? Maybe tell us more about yourself or any interests?


What prevents to ask me about it personally?
From where I know that it is interesting to you to learn about me.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)

I am a volunteer of a shelter for birds. As recently rechallah to other city, there is no opportunity to help on a straight line with a shelter. Therefore I can supervise Lish group. I answer questions of users of what to do with that or ache the picked-up bird. How to feed where to contain how to give first aid.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I am a volunteer of a shelter for birds. As recently rechallah to other city, there is no opportunity to help on a straight line with a shelter. Therefore I can supervise Lish group. I answer questions of users of what to do with that or ache the picked-up bird. How to feed where to contain how to give first aid.



That's so nice of you, taking care of animals! Keep up what you're doing.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I am a volunteer of a shelter for birds. As recently rechallah to other city, there is no opportunity to help on a straight line with a shelter. Therefore I can supervise Lish group. I answer questions of users of what to do with that or ache the picked-up bird. How to feed where to contain how to give first aid.


That's very noble of you


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)

Several years I am engaged in it and it is pleasant to me.
Besides birds we have still small pets.
And two raccoons.
Plusha and Enik.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

I've noticed that a lot of the wild animals at these rescue shelters eventually end up being very friendly with people. It's interesting considering most people associate this kind of interaction with humans and animals to be exclusive to domesticated pets.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)

Our shelter is engaged in the first cheoyerd in rescue and rehabilitation of wild birds. Then we let out them I will pile, but it shines all. We have many birds - disabled people who just won't survive in the wild nature.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Broken english is so charming. <3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the wild animals at these rescue shelters eventually end up being very friendly with people. It's interesting considering most people associate this kind of interaction with humans and animals to be exclusive to domesticated pets.


Can't speak for birds, but certainly all mammals love interaction.  Being stroked, petted, cuddled etc.  Those we consider to be "livestock" especially.  Sheep, pigs, cows, goats.  And horses and donkeys have to be some of the most affectionate creatures you can encounter.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Broken english is so charming. <3


I wanted to say something about it but I didn't want to be rude.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> especially.  Sheep


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I wanted to say something about it but I didn't want to be rude.


It's good enough. It still gets the point across but something about it is very pleasant to me. Probably similar to preferring accents.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> .


*strokes, pets and cuddles*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> ..


You're blushing :V


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Naw, I'm eating a BLT wrap. Or I was at the time you posted that. It's in my tummy now...


----------



## Rystren (Apr 5, 2018)

*noming on Chick-fil-A*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Naw, I'm eating a BLT wrap. Or I was at the time you posted that. It's in my tummy now...


A carnivore sheep, really trying to convince us with that wolf costume eh? :V


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 5, 2018)

I just can't get enough of the castlevania games on my laptop, now that I got a GBA emulator on it.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> A carnivore sheep, really trying to convince us with that wolf costume eh? :V


The B is for bread. ;3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I am a volunteer of a shelter for birds. As recently rechallah to other city, there is no opportunity to help on a straight line with a shelter. Therefore I can supervise Lish group. I answer questions of users of what to do with that or ache the picked-up bird. How to feed where to contain how to give first aid.



That's awesome! I love birds and often wanted to be a "bird vet" or rescuer or something when I was younger.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *strokes, pets and cuddles*


:3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok guys try not to laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm goin to hell.



Dongding said:


> Bear awareness meeting today. Thought of you 2 F'ers. You know who you are.
> 
> Didn't retain much from the meeting though, unfortunately.


Beautiful


I bought tons of groceries, anyone want an orange?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

throw an orange at me pb


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> throw an orange at me pb


It's going to be hard for him to do that unlike you and me. We only need to let go of the orange and it falls to Australia


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

I just choked readin' that.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's going to be hard for him to do that unlike you and me. We only need to let go of the orange and it falls to Australia


WOW.

It's okay PB, just drop the orange at my house in Melbourne. Give it to the crows, they know the way!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I just choked readin' that.


Maybe I was exaggerating, since Japan is slightly west in latitude, I need to throw the orange 160 degree angle with the force of 24 Newton
X√140+120.25%(7683)+π=893 <---- best math 
It should hit Sidney dead center


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

the question is.....is PB in Sydney?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Maybe I was exaggerating, since Japan is slightly west in latitude, I need to throw the orange 160 degree angle with the force of 24 Newton
> X√140+120.25%(7683)+π=893 <---- best math
> It should hit Sidney dead center


Poor Sidney.  I feel for the guy


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> the question is.....is PB in Sydney?


Brisbane if my memory serves correctly


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> the question is.....is PB in Sydney?


Not to worry, Australian postal service will just reroute my "package"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> It's okay PB, just drop the orange at my house in Melbourne


Also...  PB is mine. You're not allowed 1000 meters near him :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Just jumping in to say I posted my first thread. It's about Iain M. Banks.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Also...  PB is mine. You're not allowed 1000 meters near him :V


I think you read the papers wrong i'm pretty sure it said you're not allowed to be within 10,000 meters of PB. Are you familiar with restraint warrants @Mikazuki Marazhu?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

You're a fan of his works, Ragnar?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> I think you read the papers wrong i'm pretty sure it said you're not allowed to be within 10,000 meters of PB. Are you familiar with restraint warrants @Mikazuki Marazhu?


No but thank you for the correction :V 
If you can be so kind and process the paperwork while I continue to fap at PB :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Not to worry, Australian postal service will just reroute my "package"


It's a handy service, bein' able to drop things like that.  It's how the boomerangs come back so easy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It's how the boomerangs come back so easy.


My entire life is a lie


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Well the drama did the real life damage I feared. Now my trip to Austin Texas is in the air.
> 
> The person I was going to stay with for these four days and get a feel of the land blocked me on discord and facebook
> 
> ...


How did that happen?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Well the drama did the real life damage I feared. Now my trip to Austin Texas is in the air.
> 
> The person I was going to stay with for these four days and get a feel of the land blocked me on discord and facebook
> 
> ...



I know this feeling way to well and have experienced it firsthand 3 times over and offhand more times then I can remember. I refer to it as being lost in a crowd.


Spoiler: In case you need a song to get you through the rest of the day.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm heading for bed, you nerds better keep your hands off PB while I'm away


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm heading for bed, you nerds better keep your hands off PB while I'm away


I don't know man.  Us apes have VERY long arms and all


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm heading for bed, you nerds better keep your hands off PB while I'm away


Good night.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I don't know man.  Us apes have VERY long arms and all


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


What do you think?  Is reaching from Catalunya to Queensland possible?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I've never realized how bloody long their arms were until now.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ

Also I'm crashin' too, goodnight everybody sleep well or enjoy yer days.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Goodnight PB


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes. Crush him. >:3 Squeeze the valuable purple bird fluid right out of him so we can sell it for lots and lots of money. Mua ha ha!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

Good afternoon! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>



Love the pictures!!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

He looks bored.


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2018)

Odd thought: do people keep huge tuna fish, in big tanks, just as pets? Maybe in Japan, just to admire them?


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Odd thought: do people keep huge tuna fish, in big tanks, just as pets? Maybe in Japan, just to admire them?



*pictures huge tank of tuna & giggles*
I suppose anything is possible!


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 5, 2018)

So like. I finally won associate of the month at work. People are constantly shocked I have never won it before and I was constantly half shrieking when the new one was announced "What do I have to do? Be hit by a bus?!" 

The answer was no...I just had to start finding it funny to see how much extra I was getting people to buy. Like I am not a total dick about it, but I have strong evidence for the products I recommend. I don't care what corporate says, I will recommend what actually works and what actually helps you take better care of your animals or so help me. I'll get you what you need, and then help you get what you want. I even have a mental quality level list that I can tailor to peoples' needs and wants. I am really good at this, especially fish. Because we don't sell ferrets and I am both sad and glad about it.

But like. Fish tanks are a lot of work and people don't recognize that. I don't want you coming back into my store in a few weeks because you didn't know you needed water conditioner to make sure you didn't have active chlorimides burning your fish's gills, or that you didn't know you didn't need five million chemicals. You need water conditioner, beneficial bacteria, and at BEST a PH stabilizer for a freshwater tank. Most issues can be solved with more frequent water changes. Keep up with your maintenance and give high-quality food and you won't have to worry about medicine for your fish either. As most fish diseases are caused by poor water quality, that keeps your tank healthy.

Oh god that reminds me I need to start saving for more filter pads...I'm only a month away from needing to replace again. God I love sponge based canister filters.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> So like. I finally won associate of the month at work. People are constantly shocked I have never won it before and I was constantly half shrieking when the new one was announced "What do I have to do? Be hit by a bus?!"
> 
> The answer was no...I just had to start finding it funny to see how much extra I was getting people to buy. Like I am not a total dick about it, but I have strong evidence for the products I recommend. I don't care what corporate says, I will recommend what actually works and what actually helps you take better care of your animals or so help me. I'll get you what you need, and then help you get what you want. I even have a mental quality level list that I can tailor to peoples' needs and wants. I am really good at this, especially fish. Because we don't sell ferrets and I am both sad and glad about it.
> 
> ...



Congrats on getting associate of the month!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> Good afternoon! Hope you're all doing well.


Hi. I am, relatively. What's up with you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello everyfur! Just saying hiyah!!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> So like. I finally won associate of the month at work. People are constantly shocked I have never won it before and I was constantly half shrieking when the new one was announced "What do I have to do? Be hit by a bus?!"
> 
> The answer was no...I just had to start finding it funny to see how much extra I was getting people to buy. Like I am not a total dick about it, but I have strong evidence for the products I recommend. I don't care what corporate says, I will recommend what actually works and what actually helps you take better care of your animals or so help me. I'll get you what you need, and then help you get what you want. I even have a mental quality level list that I can tailor to peoples' needs and wants. I am really good at this, especially fish. Because we don't sell ferrets and I am both sad and glad about it.
> 
> ...



Congrats. 

You're right about fish tanks. I maintain my neighbor's when she's on vacation. It's a chore. :/


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> Congrats on getting associate of the month!


Thank you~! I don't know if I get anything other than my picture put up but I just love bragging rights. Especially since some of the newer managers think I'm useless, but I have _numbers_ to prove them wrong. OwO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Thank you~! I don't know if I get anything other than my picture put up but I just love bragging rights. Especially since some of the newer managers think I'm useless, but I have _numbers_ to prove them wrong. OwO


Congrats on your award!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Thank you~! I don't know if I get anything other than my picture put up but I just love bragging rights. Especially since some of the newer managers think I'm useless, but I have _numbers_ to prove them wrong. OwO


I like a worker that is honest with the costumer. We costumers know when were being screwed around with, but I don't hold it against them because they are just doing what there bosses told them to do. But it seems your willing to go out of your way to make sure people get exactly what they need and I appreciate that.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Thank you~! I don't know if I get anything other than my picture put up but I just love bragging rights. Especially since some of the newer managers think I'm useless, but I have _numbers_ to prove them wrong. OwO



My immediate boss I thought was useless originally, too, until I bailed her out of sticky wicket. Hang in there. They'll recognize your dependable.

It also helps to politely remind them.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

The way I ended up getting noticed by my employers was by voicing my concerns on the work environment( bad workers, poor equipment, more efficient strategies). That initiative pays off when your boss hears you out.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Thank you~! I don't know if I get anything other than my picture put up but I just love bragging rights. Especially since some of the newer managers think I'm useless, but I have _numbers_ to prove them wrong. OwO



Also, I'm going follow you. Partly because you seem okay, partly because I need more fish pet experts in my life.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The way I ended up getting noticed by my employers was by voicing my concerns on the work environment( bad workers, poor equipment, more efficient strategies). That initiative pays off when your boss hears you out.



That would work normally, but everybody where I work knows the problems.

They just can't be helped.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Congrats.
> 
> You're right about fish tanks. I maintain my neighbor's when she's on vacation. It's a chore. :/


Yeah. I had five for awhile. Now I just have my 65gal and some smaller betta tanks. (2.5gal and two 5.5 gals) My great grandfather and my grandfather loved fish tanks. It's all but in my blood.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Congrats on your award!


Thank you!



Infrarednexus said:


> I like a worker that is honest with the costumer. We costumers know when were being screwed around with, but I don't hold it against them because they are just doing what there bosses told them to do. But it seems your willing to go out of your way to make sure people get exactly what they need and I appreciate that.



You know. I get that a lot. I'm not afraid to tell someone to go to a different store because I don't have what they need. I'll usually be able to tell them what store too. I'm also pretty well known for "I'm supposed to tell you to buy this because it's our brand. It gets returned for breaking quickly all the time."



LogicNuke said:


> My immediate boss thought was useless originally, too, until I bailed her out of sticky wicket. Hang in there. They'll recognize your dependable.
> 
> It also helps to politely remind them.


I'm getting to the point now where they're starting to come to me for help. Because I keep doing their jobs. And they're getting caught needing to explain why they don't know how to do things...and they're still getting done.

Also thanks for following~! I am shakier on saltwater fish but I have been researching for a year and been slowly building my supply so I can set up a saltwater tank some day.


----------



## Black Burn (Apr 5, 2018)

Ayayayya, so... Return to school after break and I'm tired, lessons are very tiring and boring, like never before, I'm just tired of all this shit, only one week and we have middle school exams, but at least tommorow I go to shooting range
, have a nice evening with my bf and it's friday tommorow!!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Yeah. I had five for awhile. Now I just have my 65gal and some smaller betta tanks. (2.5gal and two 5.5 gals) My great grandfather and my grandfather loved fish tanks. It's all but in my blood.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...



If I was taking care of saltwater fish, I wouldn't be writing this, because I'd be dead due my neighbor killing due to ignorance killing her fish.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

Trying to figure out what to do. I need to talk to my family.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Hi. I am, relatively. What's up with you.



Not a whole heck of a lot, just finishing up my ladies group reading stuff for tonight. I procrastinate waaaaayyyyy too much. What are you up to today?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Lounging around on mandatory leave, being unproductive. I can never enjoy time off properly because I can't sleep properly.

But enough about my boring ways.

You said the R word.

What are you reading?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot, just finishing up my ladies group reading stuff for tonight. I procrastinate waaaaayyyyy too much. What are you up to today?



The first response was for you.

I should have quoted you.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 5, 2018)

heyas folks~


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello everyfur! Just saying hiyah!!


¡Hola!  Hope you’re well mate. Love to the family <3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> heyas folks~



Hey yourself. What's good?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I like a worker that is honest with the costumer. We costumers know when were being screwed around with, but I don't hold it against them because they are just doing what there bosses told them to do. But it seems your willing to go out of your way to make sure people get exactly what they need and I appreciate that.


I like how you’ve confused customer and costumer here, but on a furry forum it still reads as correct


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Trying to figure out what to do. I need to talk to my family.


Go to Texas IMO.  Find a cheap motel to stay in, one that you can book into for just one night if necessary.  Speak to the person you were supposed to stay with after you arrive.  If you make up, stay with them after the first night.  Otherwise, stay the rest of the trip in the motel.  Either way, go check out Austin.  Your future could lie there, and you’ve already part paid for the trip.  Take the risk.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> If I was taking care of saltwater fish, I wouldn't be writing this, because I'd be dead due my neighbor killing due to ignorance killing her fish.


It...it is a pain. I hear fish only saltwaters are pretty tolerable, but now don't let someone ask you to tanksit if they have a reef tank. Them owners are INSANE. If you have a good reef tank going, you have put a TON of money and time into it and you're willing to kill someone for your salinity going just a little out of order.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Lounging around on mandatory leave, being unproductive. I can never enjoy time off properly because I can't sleep properly.
> 
> But enough about my boring ways.
> 
> ...



Oh that sucks that you can't sleep properly  I'm sorry to hear that.

It's a book called Uninvited by Lysa TerKeurst. It's got a study guide, a regular book and a video we watch as a group.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> It...it is a pain. I hear fish only saltwaters are pretty tolerable, but now don't let someone ask you to tanksit if they have a reef tank. Them owners are INSANE. If you have a good reef tank going, you have put a TON of money and time into it and you're willing to kill someone for your salinity going just a little out of order.


Well, my neighbor probably could pull if off, but that is above my level of competence.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> Oh that sucks that you can't sleep properly  I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> It's a book called Uninvited by Lysa TerKeurst. It's got a study guide, a regular book and a video we watch as a group.



I have not heard of it, but I'll look it up. The great thing about not sleeping much is more time to read.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I have not heard of it, but I'll look it up. The great thing about not sleeping much is more time to read.



I'm only on chapter 3 but it's been really good so far. If you don't mind my asking, what are you on leave from?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> I'm only on chapter 3 but it's been really good so far. If you don't mind my asking, what are you on leave from?



At my job, they have leave requirements, so if you haven't taken enough time off, they make you. My boss told me that I didn't take much time off last quarter, so I had to do it this quarter, at the beginning. But I didn't plan anything, so I'm trying to get my sleep pattern back to something approaching normal.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> At my job, they have leave requirements, so if you haven't taken enough time off, they make you. My boss told me that didn't take much time off last quarter, so I had to do it this quarter, at the beginning. But I didn't plan anything, so I'm trying to get my sleep pattern back to something approaching normal.



Ah ok, that makes sense. Rest & time off are both very important. How long are your mandatory leave periods?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> Ah ok, that makes sense. Rest & time off are both very important. How long are your mandatory leave periods?



Varies. This time, two weeks because they've sent me out a lot this quarter. There have been a lot of problems lately  and I'm the most junior guy so that means I get to go solved them or at least manage them.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Everybody.

On account of the fact that my groceries refuse to come to my home under their power for free, I will have to go get them.

Peace.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

>Be me 
>45 minutes ago
>woke up and head for shower
>Finished showering but decided to fap because I don't like having random boner at work
>Look at gay porn
>Fap
>Fap
>Wasted too much 
>Fap
>Fap
>I'm going to be late
>Fap
>Fap
>Can't cum
>Fuck it.
>put on clothes and head to work
>15 minutes late



This is what happens if I don't fap to @PolarizedBear, so how's your day robots?


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello everyone! My (furry) name is Skylar but, you can call me Sky. I am somewhat of a New furry, so hi.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Hello everyone! My (furry) name is Skylar but, you can call me Sky. I am somewhat of a New furry, so hi.



What's up.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Hello everyone! My (furry) name is Skylar but, you can call me Sky. I am somewhat of a New furry, so hi.


Same 
Hello there


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Were getting a lot of new members here recently


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Considering I was blocked on discord and Facebook this meeting up and trying to make up might end up horribly.
> 
> Sigh I don't know what to do. I just wish we could talk like actual people.


Still have no context 3:


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Why?


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

;3; I'm a lowkey furry 
stillcanttellmyparentsImone


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Were getting a lot of new members here recently


are you saying it's not a regular thing? that new members are noticeably plentiful this time around?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> are you saying it's not a regular thing? that new members are noticeably plentiful this time around?


I guess I was only paying attention to the open chat section. Whoops!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I guess I was only paying attention to the open chat section. Whoops!


nahh I'm just asking cos I'm new too - I wouldn't know what usually happens here.

but~ if we say that there is in fact a surge of new members, I bet it's because Powfoo, Tokifuji, Onta, and Peritian's yiff comics have invaded MyReadingManga.
a lot of people got converted hahahaha


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> are you saying it's not a regular thing? that new members are noticeably plentiful this time around?


We get a lot of new members but only 5% of those people use the forum religiously


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

@DarkoKavinsky 

If I were in your situation I would probably go for it and live in the rental car because I'm cheap and see nothing wrong with it myself. People in developing countries have shittier homes and no one bothers them. I think it's illegal though?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

@Dongding

I looked at that babyfur thread you were doing battle in and left a little snark there, but clearly I missed the great battle for all babyfurkind.

And here I was envious of their welcome thread. Whew.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We get a lot of new members but only 5% of those people use the forum religiously


we ought to throw them in the jelly bath


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Grape flavored or strawberry?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> we ought to throw them in the jelly bath


Send them to me so I can get started on building my cult already.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

I've got 5 flavors in that RP thread so far...pretty sure I got strawberry in there.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't know why but sometimes people making introduction thread but never uses the forum piss me off.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't know why but sometimes people making introduction thread but never uses the forum piss me off.


Needless clutter?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't know why but sometimes people making introduction thread but never uses the forum piss me off.


I never made an introduction thread. Seemed pointless to me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Needless clutter?


They rub me as attention seeking, socially deficit people.
I like new blood here but I don't appreciate social inept people


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I never made an introduction thread. Seemed pointless to me.


I just sneaked and lurked.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't know why but sometimes people making introduction thread but never uses the forum piss me off.



I nearly did that when I first joined, I made an intro post and not many others, then something made me go "nope" and I set my account to "pending deletion" for a few days before giving it another go.  But it could have gone either way for a moment there.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> They rub me as attention seeking, socially deficit people.
> I like new blood here but I don't appreciate social inept people


I meant their introduction thread adds to the number of threads you have to sift through looking for one special thread that is your last best hope against staving off the boredom that threatens all our lives.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Makes you wonder how many others are off the grid listening in on us.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I nearly did that when I first joined, I made an intro post and not many others, then something made me go "nope" and I set my account to "pending deletion" for a few days before giving it another go.  But it could have gone either way for a moment there.


There is a parallel universe you that is bored now.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Makes you wonder how many others are off the grid listening in on us.


That is we keep our criminal conspiracies confined to the conversations.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I meant their introduction thread adds to the number of threads you have to sift through looking for one special thread that is your last best hope against staving off the boredom that threatens all our lives.


I mean there is nothing wrong about making introduction threads, just don't stop at that :V use the forums! We were ready to invest energy to getting to know them just to see them disappear


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I mean there is nothing wrong about making introduction threads, just don't stop at that :V use the forums! We were ready to invest energy to getting to know them just to see them disappear


I'm just going to stop replying to these introduction threads all together. If there not going to stick around why should we even bother?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I mean there is nothing wrong about making introduction threads, just don't stop at that :V use the forums! We were ready to invest energy to getting to know them just to see them disappear



At first when I came here, it was a bit difficult finding my voice and slipping in the chat. When someone comes in, be patient and ask them what they are looking for or tell what you are doing so they can join in.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

I'll try to use the forum as much as I can :3
I'm here to do artwork for other people so that's why I've been chatty as of late


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> I'll try to use the forum as much as I can :3
> I'm here to do artwork for other people so that's why I've been chatty as of late


Glad to have you.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

tbh I want to see more RP threads where I can just lurk and read but all I see are invitations to cyber lmao


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

XD I notice a lot of RPs are 18+ 



LogicNuke said:


> Glad to have you.


Thanks mate


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> At first when I came here, it was a bit difficult finding my voice and slipping in the chat. When someone comes in, be patient and ask them what they are looking for or tell what you are doing so they can join in.


Yeah I was really wondering why you're asking permission on private messages :V just jump in... That's what forums are since the ancient Greek


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> XD I notice a lot of RPs are 18+
> 
> 
> Thanks mate



No worries. Hope to see more of you.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yeah I was really wondering why you're asking permission on private messages :V just jump in... That's what forums are since the ancient Greek



It can be intimidating at times. Sometimes it isn't bad to have someone help you into the pool before you swim.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

He was ruthlessly ignored for his first 10 posts or so. I thought it was fairly hilarious. :3 He wasn't even sure if people could see his messages or not!


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

what kind of messages? What did I miss?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He was ruthlessly ignored for his first 10 posts or so. I thought it was fairly hilarious. :3 He wasn't even sure if people could see his messages or not!


Feel slightly guilty for it but I'm also sleepy so... :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He was ruthlessly ignored for his first 10 posts or so. I thought it was fairly hilarious. :3 He wasn't even sure if people could see his messages or not!


I asked myself if I died and become someone only young Haley Jones Osmont could see.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Feel slightly guilty for it but I'm also sleepy so... :V


Again, no worries. I'm in this now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Again, no worries. I'm in this now.


Don't forget to give us some intellectual sparing ok? I like that... (Dunno about others)


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't forget to give us some intellectual sparing ok? I like that... (Dunno about others)


I think I can form synapses to do that.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

On random note, the chicken bake and Very Berry Sundae I had at Costco is giving me The Itis.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> On random note, the chicken bake and Very Berry Sundae I had at Costco is giving me The Itis.


I kind of like the chicken bake to be honest. Why did it make you sick?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> I kind of like the chicken bake to be honest. Why did it make you sick?


It didn't. It made me lazy.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It didn't. It made me lazy.


XD isn't that what food does though?


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Hello everyone! My (furry) name is Skylar but, you can call me Sky. I am somewhat of a New furry, so hi.



Hi there! Welcome!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Where am I, who am I, why the bloody hell am I just waking up


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> I kind of like the chicken bake to be honest. Why did it make you sick?



By the way, I love chicken bakes. I always get one at Costco, which I also love.

*Costco, We Do It Good!*

(I most certainly wasn't paid to say that.)


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

Home again, home again jiggety jig


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> Home again, home again jiggety jig


Hey.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> By the way, I love chicken bakes. I always get one at Costco, which I also love.
> 
> *Costco, We Do It Good!*
> 
> (I most certainly wasn't paid to say that.)


Costco is a good place to get lunch


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> Home again, home again jiggety jig


Hey.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Why did I post twice?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Costco is a good place to get lunch


Around the holidays, I've spent the day at Costco with my roommates. It's like going to the mall.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Why did I post twice?


You can just delete it if ya want mate. 




 
Also hi new people I haven't met.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You can just delete it if ya want mate.
> 
> View attachment 29892
> Also hi new people I haven't met.


Hello there


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You can just delete it if ya want mate.
> 
> View attachment 29892
> Also hi new people I haven't met.



I'm too lazy give a reason for deletion.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Why did I post twice?


Cuz it's fun!


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

Remember it's only fun until the cops show up


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Acually 


Leah said:


> Cuz it's fun!


Actually the refresh button glitched on me. Mystery solved.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Acually
> 
> Actually the refresh button glitched on me. Mystery solved.



I was just trying to be funny. Oh well. How were your errands?


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Remember it's only fun until the cops show up



*makes siren noises*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> I was just trying to be funny. Oh well. How were your errands?



I made good time, all things considered. One of my roommates drives like they stole the car, so we bypasses a lot of the rush hour crowd.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> *makes siren noises*


Aw Shit 
XD
Oh well


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I made good time, all things considered. One of my roommates drives like they stole the car, so we bypasses a lot of the rush hour crowd.


how sure are you that they didn't steal the car?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> how sure are you that they didn't steal the car?


I actually asked him if did. But we took the expressway so people drive like it's NASCAR on it anyway.

Still, I shouldn't be experiencing g-forces every time we turn a corner.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You can just delete it if ya want mate.


I missed you <3


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I made good time, all things considered. One of my roommates drives like they stole the car, so we bypasses a lot of the rush hour crowd.



Ah ok. I know a couple people that drive like that. :/ being a passenger with them can be.... Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Aw Shit
> XD
> Oh well



ROFL


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> ROFL


*ducks into the bushes*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

@Leah 

How was the reading group?


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> *ducks into the bushes*



*Swishes my tail and pokes you out of your hiding spot*


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> *Swishes my tail and pokes you out of your hiding spot*


why did  you do that? ;3;


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> @Leah
> 
> How was the reading group?



It was pretty good. Lots of good discussion this evening.  It went longer than I anticipated tonight but that's ok, it happens sometimes.


----------



## Leah (Apr 5, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> why did  you do that? ;3;



Cuz I'm playing and I'm not a cop so you don't have to hide.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> Ah ok. I know a couple people that drive like that. :/ being a passenger with them can be.... Interesting to say the least.


Don't get me wrong, it's useful sometimes when he dropping me off at the airport or at the office because I hate being late to work. But safety isn't a bad thing, you know?


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> Cuz I'm playing and I'm not a cop so you don't have to hide.


030 okays


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

Leah said:


> It was pretty good. Lots of good discussion this evening.  It went longer than I anticipated tonight but that's ok, it happens sometimes.


It can be nice to discuss a particular good book, especially if it's thought-provoking.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I actually asked him if did. But we took the expressway so people drive like it's NASCAR on it anyway.
> 
> Still, I shouldn't be experiencing g-forces every time we turn a corner.


Once I carpooled with my classmate and her dad was driving. We were late af and needed to be at school in 30 mins. We were about 3 cities away.

He got us there on time. We made it in one piece but---I'm pretty sure I barfed somewhere


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Once I carpooled with my classmate and her dad was driving. We were late af and needed to be at school in 30 mins. We were about 3 cities away.
> 
> He got us there on time. We made it in one piece but---I'm pretty sure I barfed somewhere


Well, carsickness is a consideration as well too. So are traffic cops. They're pretty merciless with the tickets where I am.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I missed you <3


G'day pandaman. ୧ʕ•̀ᴥ•́ʔ୨


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'day pandaman. ୧ʕ•̀ᴥ•́ʔ୨


Morning, partner.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> partner.


Buzz off he's my partner >:V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 5, 2018)

I just wanna play videogames n cook things.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 5, 2018)

I meant it like a cowboy. :u


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Well, carsickness is a consideration as well too. So are traffic cops. They're pretty merciless with the tickets where I am.


Do they confiscate your license too? Either our cops are dumb or it's really a scam. We get our license confiscated which---makes it illegal for us to drive any more. So unless you have a back up driver, you're stuck in the middle of nowhere until you bribe em. 

Yeah it's definitely a scam.


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's useful sometimes when he dropping me off at the airport or at the office because I hate being late to work. But safety isn't a bad thing, you know?



Yeah, I completely understand what you're saying.


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It can be nice to discuss a particular good book, especially if it's thought-provoking.



Yeah  definitely & this one definitely is imo.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 6, 2018)

*lands with the grace of an elephant pyramid going horribly awry during an earthquake*

Hello all!

*nuzzles @Leah*


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of an elephant pyramid going horribly awry during an earthquake*
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> *nuzzles @Leah*



Hi there! *nuzzles @Telnac* Where have your adventures taken you today?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> Hi there! *nuzzles @Telnac* Where have your adventures taken you today?


Lots of broken animations sadly.   I hope your day's gone better.


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Lots of broken animations sadly.   I hope your day's gone better.



*snarls at and bites the broken animations and makes them behave for you*

I know it's not that easy but if it at least put a smile on your face I did my job.

My day's been very good. I did my reading for tonight's group & went to said group. Did a few dishes, walked the halls in my building & didn't just veg. When I wasn't reading or away I've been busy making new friends on here & on Discord.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I nearly did that when I first joined, I made an intro post and not many others, then something made me go "nope" and I set my account to "pending deletion" for a few days before giving it another go.  But it could have gone either way for a moment there.


I’m extremely glad you stuck with it


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

International Cat Toss Day when?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi, everybody. Recently, with a month ago I has moved to the sea.
For 2000 km from the hometown.
Also you know that? I am devilishly glad.
I always had a dream to live by the sea.
But having received the dream I have refused very many things and sometimes it forces me to long.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Hi, everybody. Recently, with a month ago I has moved to the sea.
> For 2000 km from the hometown.
> Also you know that? I am devilishly glad.
> I always had a dream to live by the sea.
> But having received the dream I have refused very many things and sometimes it forces me to long.


Living by the sea is the best.  Living in a forest by the sea is the best to the power of two.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Hi, everybody. Recently, with a month ago I has moved to the sea.
> For 2000 km from the hometown.
> Also you know that? I am devilishly glad.
> I always had a dream to live by the sea.
> But having received the dream I have refused very many things and sometimes it forces me to long.


It's nice to be out by the sea, it's one of my favourite places to live.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> *snarls at and bites the broken animations and makes them behave for you*
> 
> I know it's not that easy but if it at least put a smile on your face I did my job.
> 
> My day's been very good. I did my reading for tonight's group & went to said group. Did a few dishes, walked the halls in my building & didn't just veg. When I wasn't reading or away I've been busy making new friends on here & on Discord.



Yeah, I have dish duty since I'm off. They're beckoning me.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 6, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Hi, everybody. Recently, with a month ago I has moved to the sea.
> For 2000 km from the hometown.
> Also you know that? I am devilishly glad.
> I always had a dream to live by the sea.
> But having received the dream I have refused very many things and sometimes it forces me to long.


Nice pic! And yeah, living by the sea is awesome!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 6, 2018)

Bahgdaddy

Is God


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Bahgdaddy
> 
> Is God


Here I thought he was a dog.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 6, 2018)

Shoot. Rescuers still troll those. Carry out means operation on rescue of passengers from a cabin on the ropeway. It was necessary to transport a cabin by helicopter. Weight practically on a maximum of opportunities of the helicopter. And here they laugh over the lieutenant who in a cabin has just appeared. A pier let's ask the lieutenant to jump off, then the weight of a cabin will decrease.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

I just jizzed out so many likes just now... it will appear to be spamming but I promise I picked good ones only. :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 6, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Shoot. Rescuers still troll those. Carry out means operation on rescue of passengers from a cabin on the ropeway. It was necessary to transport a cabin by helicopter. Weight practically on a maximum of opportunities of the helicopter. And here they laugh over the lieutenant who in a cabin has just appeared. A pier let's ask the lieutenant to jump off, then the weight of a cabin will decrease.



I'm afraid I don't understand this. 



Dongding said:


> I just jizzed out so many likes just now... it will appear to be spamming but I promise I picked good ones only. :3



I'm afraid I don't understand this either.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just jizzed out so many likes just now... it will appear to be spamming but I promise I picked good ones only. :3


Thank you oh merciful wolf of like dispensing.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

I wonder if I can get paid for finding art jobs for people.......
all the people I referred just got hired today
which makes me wonder, zen...when will you get a job for yourself?! wheeeeennnnn


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I wonder if I can get paid for finding art jobs for people.......
> all the people I referred just got hired today
> which makes me wonder, zen...when will you get a job for yourself?! wheeeeennnnn


You'll get a job.  Yer character designs are fantastic.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You'll get a job.  Yer character designs are fantastic.


awww pb such a supportive pal
*hugs you before panpan can kick me to china*


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yeah, I have dish duty since I'm off. They're beckoning me.



Doing dishes and folding laundry tend to be my absolute least favorite chores.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> awww pb such a supportive pal
> *hugs you before panpan can kick me to china*


I wouldn't say it if I didn't believe it mate. *hugs ya back* 
Half expected him to teleport in.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ  Usually on at this hour.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I wouldn't say it if I didn't believe it mate. *hugs ya back*
> Half expected him to teleport in.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ  Usually on at this hour.


yeah, his absence is unsettling.

i should pack my bags and ready my booty to be kicked. meanwhile!!! *hugs more*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yeah, his absence is unsettling.
> 
> i should pack my bags and ready my booty to be kicked. meanwhile!!! *hugs more*


So lacking, feels like the three amiigos minus a panda.  Just remember to pack an umbrella just to be safe.  If ya want we can tie a rope around yer waist so we can slingshot ya back.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> So lacking, feels like the three amiigos minus a panda.  Just remember to pack an umbrella just to be safe.  If ya want we can tie a rope around yer waist so we can slingshot ya back.


I feel like he's gonna cut the rope anyways so nahhh hahahaha okok imma stop hugging
we don't wanna stress panpan
he's in a delicate condition lol


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

I've been so distracted today ;3;


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> I've been so distracted today ;3;


*throws you into the jelly bath* relax, amico


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> Doing dishes and folding laundry tend to be my absolute least favorite chores.


Actually laundry, waiting and folding, is not that bad for me. But the dish-washing is utter drudgery. If it wasn't for the hassle of installing a dishwasher in our place, I'd be relaxing while my automated servant slaved away washing.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2018)

Does anyone know how to cook anymore? With the convenience of fast food and the amount of people I see at those places it doesn't seem like it. And why is it usually the most rattiest looking people that go to them?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Does anyone know how to cook anymore? With the convenience of fast food and the amount of people I see at those places it doesn't seem like it. And why is it usually the most rattiest looking people that go to them?



I think they stay poor because they eat so much fast food though. I sure can't afford that much fast food. Then again, I have enough money to spend on other things, so I guess that explains it... And yeah, I know how to cook a few different things. I'm no chef but I can cook some mean chili!


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *throws you into the jelly bath* relax, amico


DIs feels nice by the way whom are you talking about? I noticed someone who goes by the "he" pronoun keeps getting mentioned.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Does anyone know how to cook anymore? With the convenience of fast food and the amount of people I see at those places it doesn't seem like it. And why is it usually the most rattiest looking people that go to them?


Are you kidding? If you always eat out at restaurants or even just go for takeout food, you're burning more money than if you just buy ingredients and make dishes yourself. On the other hand, some fast food places in certain area might save you money in the short term, buy your medical bills are going to through the roof because you're not eating healthy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yeah, his absence is unsettling.


Gotta work hard so I have enough money to invest on that sweet sweet sex dungeon for PB >:3c 

Now... If you could be so kind and show me where I can kungfu kick you to China >:V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> DIs feels nice by the way whom are you talking about? I noticed someone who goes by the "he" pronoun keeps getting mentioned.


our one and only pandaman! <3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


I can't tell if it's hanging on for dear life or holding a door frame before pouncing some unsuspecting person who just had sex, because that's always who dies in the horror movies.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Gotta work hard so I have enough money to invest on that sweet sweet sex dungeon for PB >:3c
> 
> Now... If you could be so kind and show me where I can kungfu kick you to China >:V


Oooh man I missed youuu *hugs*
It feels unnatural when you're not around here hahahah


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Actually laundry, waiting and folding, is not that bad for me. But the dish-washing is utter drudgery. If it wasn't for the hassle of installing a dishwasher in our place, I'd be relaxing while my automated servant slaved away washing.



Yeah I know what you mean. I wish I could have a dishwasher. Unfortunately the kitchen is too small to accommodate one and the landlords won't allow a portable one. Ah well. 

I'm heading to bed so for tonight but I should be on after sleeps. Have a good night!


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

Good night everyone! See you all after sleeps!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I wish I could have a dishwasher. Unfortunately the kitchen is too small to accommodate one and the landlords won't allow a portable one. Ah well.
> 
> I'm heading to bed so for tonight but I should be on after sleeps. Have a good night!


Good night. Nice meeting you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *hugs*


You do know your ass is about to get kicked right? :V
Just sayin'


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Where's @Dongding at?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You do know your ass is about to get kicked right? :V
> Just sayin'


my ass is ready.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Where's @Dongding at?


Lemme summon him. What element is dongding? Grass? Ok

Grass Style! Demon Summoning technique! @Dongding



zenmaldita said:


> my ass is ready.


H-hey! Don't say it like that! I-its not that I like you or anything.. b-baka >///>


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

Anyone want to do an art trade with me?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Anyone want to do an art trade with me?


Do you accept MSpaint stick figures?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Gotta work hard so I have enough money to invest on that sweet sweet sex dungeon for PB >:3c
> 
> Now... If you could be so kind and show me where I can kungfu kick you to China >:V


Welcome back Pandaman.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> H-hey! Don't say it like that! I-its not that I like you or anything.. b-baka >///>


whu--nononono I dont intend to come in between you in pb dude just kick my ass, I packed my bags and everything lmaoooo


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you accept MSpaint stick figures?


I accept any and all people of artistic abilites


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> whu--nononono I dont intend to come in between you in pb dude just kick my ass, I packed my bags and everything lmaoooo


Ok then :V
I'm gonna use my super awesome kick that I needlessly called "Kick of a thousand faggots" because I gotta keep up with anime trends
Don't forget to send me say hi when you get to China!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> "Kick of a thousand faggots"


*Spits drink*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *Spits drink*


Spit on me daddy


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok then :V
> I'm gonna use my super awesome kick that I needlessly called "Kick of a thousand faggots" because I gotta keep up with anime trends
> Don't forget to send me say hi when you get to China!


oh no Pan! You kicked me too hard and I landed in UK where my ex is!!! How could you!!!

jkjk I'm in china.
Time to find me a hottie!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Alright, guys. I'm dozing off for the night. It's been real.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Morning to you all ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Time to find me a hottie!


Careful now, I hear China eats tiger penis to enhance their fertility and sex drive. Despite you trying to steal PB away from me, I want you alive :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Careful now, I hear China eats tiger penis to enhance their fertility and sex drive. Despite you trying to steal PB away from me, I want you alive :V


Is that....is that true?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ they dont really do that over there do they??


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Careful now, I hear China eats tiger penis to enhance their fertility and sex drive. Despite you trying to steal PB away from me, I want you alive :V


They have some strange "medicinal" remedies in China


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Careful now, I hear China eats tiger penis to enhance their fertility and sex drive. Despite you trying to steal PB away from me, I want you alive :V


WHU I would never steal pb from you!

--also I've never heard of tiger penis as food but bull penis soup exists.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Is that....is that true?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ they dont really do that over there do they??


They eat anything that pushes their sex drive. Did you know they eat egg boiled in children's piss? Pedo wonderland


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> They eat anything that pushes their sex drive. Did you know they eat egg boiled in children's piss? Pedo wonderland


Wait, what?!?!?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> They eat anything that pushes their sex drive. Did you know they eat egg boiled in children's piss? Pedo wonderland


I've heard of this. Unfortunately. 
Have Bears.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Wait, what?!?!?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> They eat anything that pushes their sex drive. Did you know they eat egg boiled in children's piss? Pedo wonderland


*pushes plate of food away*

*loses appetite permanently*


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Is that....what I think it is?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Is that....what I think it is?


This is only a cat in a box)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> This is only a cat in a box)


Phew.  At first glance it looked like a baby chimpanzee.  I was wondering where you got a baby chimpanzee from!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think they stay poor because they eat so much fast food though. I sure can't afford that much fast food. Then again, I have enough money to spend on other things, so I guess that explains it... And yeah, I know how to cook a few different things. I'm no chef but I can cook some mean chili!


Think I'd rather stay home and cook something myself, when I'm not feeling lazy. And I swear most of those people migrate to the same place to eat with their excessively obnoxious dick-mobile, a park around here seems popular for it.



LogicNuke said:


> Are you kidding? If you always eat out at restaurants or even just go for takeout food, you're burning more money than if you just buy ingredients and make dishes yourself. On the other hand, some fast food places in certain area might save you money in the short term, buy your medical bills are going to through the roof because you're not eating healthy.


Any degree of fastfood is expensive and unhealthy, but that's also a matter of where you are geographically.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't know why but I find blizzard's heartstone witchwood expansion art to be super cute


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't know why but I find blizzard's heartstone witchwood expansion art to be super cute
> View attachment 29913


Blizzard's always made pretty good anthro designs when they arent off alienating every playerbase known to man.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Blizzard's always made pretty good anthro designs when they arent off alienating every playerbase known to man.


Blizzard Headquarters is littered with Furries :V


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Odd, never really played video games, feel funny. Not even sure what a pokemon is. I guess one is yellow? But I like Pink Floyd.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Blizzard Headquarters is littered with Furries :V








This is a fact, art by one of the lead artists.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Am awake, odd. And yet? Not sure what anime is about, and all, feel odd.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> This is a fact, art by one of the lead artists.


Blizzard is my fav game developer. They made me furry


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

And tey, read much modern Japanese literature: Kobo Abe, Yukio Mishima, and Haruki Murakami...and yet....feel so alone.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Blizzard is my fav game developer. They made me furry


I used to absolutely love them for Diablo2 and Warcraft3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I used to absolutely love them for Diablo2 and Warcraft3


@GarthTheWereWolf bought me Diablo 2 which I haven't finished. Picked druid because I'm a furfag. Wanna play together if you still have it?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @GarthTheWereWolf bought me Diablo 2 which I haven't finished. Picked druid because I'm a furfag. Wanna play together if you still have it?


I'd have to setup my battlenet and get my CD key but yeah sure, we can play sometime.  ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ  I main Necromancer.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'd have to setup my battlenet and get my CD key but yeah sure, we can play sometime.  ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ  I main Necromancer.


Can we go 3 man? I want @GarthTheWereWolf to tag along


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'd have to setup my battlenet and get my CD key but yeah sure, we can play sometime.  ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ  I main Necromancer.


Loved Diabl0 2, lost the disc. But my main too was Necromancer, my build focused on poison nova and maxed out Golem ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Loved Diabl0 2, lost the disc. But my main too was Necromancer, my build focused on poison nova and maxed out Golem ^^


I wonder how much is the key? If I buy you one will you play with us?


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Anyone read stuff? Like novels, Japan, someplace. Not sure these games.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> And tey, read much modern Japanese literature: Kobo Abe, Yukio Mishima, and Haruki Murakami...and yet....feel so alone.


You're not alone.  Not really.

*wraps arms around skunk for long warm intimate snuggle*


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

No fancy computer to play them on.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wonder how much is the key? If I buy you one will you play with us?


Can I play it on my Windows 10 PC though?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> No fancy computer to play them on.


Me neither.  All my computers are Macs.  Not exactly gaming machines.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You're not alone.  Not really.
> 
> *wraps arms around skunk for long warm intimate snuggle*



just sad................feel so unlike most furs, here, not a gamer, know no anime, read stuff, write, hard to talk, find common ground


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> just sad................feel so unlike most furs, here, not a gamer, know no anime, read stuff, write, hard to talk, find common ground


Don't feel like that, you will find common ground soon enough *gives warm hugs*


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Anyone read stuff? Like novels, Japan, someplace. Not sure these games.



Have you come across the other Murakami, Ryu?  Crazy stuff, but in a different way to Haruki Murakami.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can we go 3 man? I want @GarthTheWereWolf to tag along


Sure! That'd be a blast mate, Garth's cool.



Simo said:


> just sad................feel so unlike most furs, here, not a gamer, know no anime, read stuff, write, hard to talk, find common ground


What do ya like yo do


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

I hope. Don't even know no Pokemon one is yellow? Baby one? Dunno.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Have you come across the other Murakami, Ryu?  Crazy stuff, but in a different way to Haruki Murakami.



Yes, have read most works, Coin Locker Babies, In The Miso Soup, &c. Huge fan of Japan lit, 1950-20-now

Ryu is so much more....disturbing.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Sure! That'd be a blast mate, Garth's cool.
> 
> 
> What do ya like yo do



read a lot, write go to museums, drink, explore the city


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> just sad................feel so unlike most furs, here, not a gamer, know no anime, read stuff, write, hard to talk, find common ground


The differences we all bring are the best things about this IMO.  Since joining the fandom I've encountered puppeteers, artists, writers, suiters, gamers, and even funny and extremely well read librarians from the US East Coast.  All of them inspire me to do more with life, sketching, or writing, or reading more books.  You amongst them.

And for that I will always be grateful


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Can I play it on my Windows 10 PC though?


Wtf is this question :V


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wtf is this question :V


Will it run smoothly, Diablo 2 that is.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> The differences we all bring are the best things about this IMO.  Since joining the fandom I've encountered puppeteers, artists, writers, suiters, gamers, and even funny and extremely well read librarians from the US East Coast.  All of them inspire me to do more with life, sketching, or writing, or reading more books.  You amongst them.
> 
> And for that I will always be grateful



That's nice.....just hard, Discord, Telegram...all the talk on games, metal music, anime, computers.........and me? I dunno what I can say. Try to find common ground, but is very hard.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> That's nice.....just hard, Discord, Telegram...all the talk on games, metal music, anime, computers.........and me? I dunno what I can say. Try to find common ground, but is very hard.


Why not join a furry server or two? You may find others with similar interests.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> That's nice.....just hard, Discord, Telegram...all the talk on games, metal music, anime, computers.........and me? I dunno what I can say. Try to find common ground, but is very hard.


Discord comes from the gaming community though.  It's bound to be geared towards that tech-based and generally younger demographic.  Must be a server out there for more arty pursuits though.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Why not join a furry server or two? You may find others with similar interests.



Tried, not many read? Maybe Telegram? Just joined that. Is odd, nothing against it, but just not a gamer/tech type. Many interests, but are odd?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Tried, not many read? Maybe Telegram? Just joined that. Is odd, nothing against it, but just not a gamer/tech type. Many interests, but are odd?


Odd is good.  We're all odd in one way or another.  I think being greymuzzles we do feel a little less connected to the general "yoof" culture aspect of all this.  But even that's not a bad thing.  Learning from those who come after us is great IMO.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Tried, not many read? Maybe Telegram? Just joined that. Is odd, nothing against it, but just not a gamer/tech type. Many interests, but are odd?


I have a friend who you should chat with, very bookwormish


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 6, 2018)

I found that I have a hysterical fear of Barn Owls. That was fun.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I found that I have a hysterical fear of Barn Owls. That was fun.



Owls are the only predator of skunks: no sense of smell. You are wise, to be scared.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Owls are the only predator of skunks: no sense of smell. You are wise, to be scared.



I honestly don't know why. But I took the kids to a local wildlife sanctuary and they had all sorts of birds of prey there. When the lady approached me with that thing I desperately wanted away from it. Something about it just activated in me a primal fear.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I honestly don't know why. But I took the kids to a local wildlife sanctuary and they had all sorts of birds of prey there. When the lady approached me with that thing I desperately wanted away from it. Something about it just activated in me a primal fear.



You are wise, Skunk.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a friend who you should chat with, very bookwormish



Ah, sounds good!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Teen? God, I wish. I'd sell my soul to the devil, to be a teen again


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Teen? God, I wish. I'd sell my soul to the devil, to be a teen again


I forgot how old you are :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

Good morning furs! Hope everyone is doing ok. Waiting for Petsmart to open so I can get my furbabies some food.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning furs! Hope everyone is doing ok. Waiting for Petsmart to open so I can get my furbabies some food.


Could you get us some bananas while you’re in there?  Thanks


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Teen? God, I wish. I'd sell my soul to the devil, to be a teen again


Idk, Simo. I don't think I would want to deal with that shit again. Teenagers are nuts!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Could you get us some bananas while you’re in there?  Thanks


I dont think they sell fresh produce at the pet store, but I will look.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Could you get us some bananas while you’re in there?  Thanks


How are you? Been awhile. Been busy.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Idk, Simo. I don't think I would want to deal with that shit again. Teenagers are nuts!


I’ve got one next to me on the sofa right now.  All he does is eat and sleep.  It’s like having a stinkier hamster


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’ve got one next to me on the sofa right now.  All he does is eat and sleep.  It’s like having a stinkier hamster


What? A teen or a banana? If the banana smells like a stinky hamster, dont eat it!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are you? Been awhile. Been busy.


Happy right now mate.  Been in Spain the past week and a half, even though I’ve been working for some of it.  Flying to London tonight though (boooo).  Have you been off pirating with the family?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Happy right now mate.  Been in Spain the past week and a half, even though I’ve been working for some of it.  Flying to London tonight though (boooo).  Have you been off pirating with the family?


Yeah. But we have two weeks till Ren Fest opens! Can't wait!! Bhutrflai always looks so gorgeous in her costume!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What? A teen or a banana? If the banana smells like a stinky hamster, dont eat it!


LOL.  Whereas if the teenage does he’s safe to eat?    It’s a battle.  I have to nag him into the shower every morning, and his body clock is messed up.  Sits up all night FaceTiming friends then sleeps all day as a result.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. But we have two weeks till Ren Fest opens! Can't wait!! Bhutrflai always looks so gorgeous in her costume!!


I bet   Those Renfests sound almost as much fun as a furcon does (not that I’ve been to either....yet)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> LOL.  Whereas if the teenage does he’s safe to eat?    It’s a battle.  I have to nag him into the shower every morning, and his body clock is messed up.  Sits up all night FaceTiming friends then sleeps all day as a result.


Sounds like my son AND daughter! They are always tired and grumpy. But they'll learn that there are limits to ones stamina.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I bet   Those Renfests sound almost as much fun as a furcon does (not that I’ve been to either....yet)


Still havent been to a furcon. But Ren Fest is a blast!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds like my son AND daughter! They are always tired and grumpy. But they'll learn that there are limits to ones stamina.


Yep, one day they’ll be old and physically knackered like us


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Still havent been to a furcon. But Ren Fest is a blast!!


There’s one in your area right now isn’t there?  FWA?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Yep, one day they’ll be old and physically knackered like us


What!? I'm in my prime!!*rubs aching knee so it doesn't hurt so bad*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What!? I'm in my prime!!*rubs aching knee so it doesn't hurt so bad*


I hear you mate.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> There’s one in your area right now isn’t there?  FWA?


Yes! FWA is probably the second largest in USA, Anthrocon being the biggest. One day we might go lurk a little. One day....


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Got to go now sadly.  Time to head to the airport.  Nice catching up briefly.  Huge hugs to you and @bhutrflai <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I hear you mate.


Welp buddy! Gotta run! Gotta have this truck back to bhutrflai so she can go to work. Good seeing you! Talk to you later!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Got to go now sadly.  Time to head to the airport.  Nice catching up briefly.  Huge hugs to you and @bhutrflai <3


Have a safe trip!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Got to go now sadly.  Time to head to the airport.  Nice catching up briefly.  Huge hugs to you and @bhutrflai <3


fly safe mate


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> fly safe mate


Iiiiittttsssss weeeeekennnnnnnnnds


----------



## modfox (Apr 6, 2018)

Foxes are superior


----------



## Black Burn (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok so I'm back from the shooting range, it was great 15 rounds from glock 17, 2 shells from M870 and 5 from AR15


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Iiiiittttsssss weeeeekennnnnnnnnds


woooooooooooo


----------



## Crat Strat (Apr 6, 2018)

Bam! Unwatched this because it is way too crazy, getting 600 messages in the time I'm off...


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 6, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Ok so I'm back from the shooting range, it was great 15 rounds from glock 17, 2 shells from M870 and 5 from AR15



Nice.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Sat at the airport.  Partner won’t let me go in the lounge because it’s 5 minute walk away.  Grumble.....


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Sat at the airport.  Partner won’t let me go in the lounge because it’s 5 minute walk away.  Grumble.....


Try and sneak off, say you're getting a coffee XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have a safe trip!!





PolarizedBear said:


> fly safe mate


Thanks!!


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Still havent been to a furcon. But Ren Fest is a blast!!


Nor have I, may do at some point. Need to find one in UK.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Try and sneak off, say you're getting a coffee XD


Yeah, an Irish coffee.  That’s why I’m coming back stinking of whiskey


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

I never knew apes knew how to book flights. Did they take your toothpaste away from you?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Idk, Simo. I don't think I would want to deal with that shit again. Teenagers are nuts!



Several years ago there was a song being overplayed on the radio, with a lyric about living in a teenage dream.  I don't know about anyone else, but the thought of living inside the kinds of dream I had as a teenager makes me slightly queasy now...


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

They always take mine...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Nor have I, may do at some point. Need to find one in UK.


You’ve missed registration for Confuzzled, but I think ScotiaCon is still open.

I only know this because I rather luckily fell in with this big group of super-experienced fursuiters at my first furmeet, who are all just the most amazing people as well as being super friendly.  They’ve been going to cons for years, some of them all over the world.  

(Of course, this fact also makes me beat myself up even more about not joining the fandom 20-odd years ago when I should have done, because I could have known them all for decades by now if I had.)


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You’ve missed registration for Confuzzled, but I think ScotiaCon is still open.
> 
> I only know this because I rather luckily fell in with this big group of super-experienced fursuiters at my first furmeet, who are all just the most amazing people as well as being super friendly.  They’ve been going to cons for years, some of them all over the world.
> 
> (Of course, this fact also makes me beat myself up even more about not joining the fandom 20-odd years ago when I should have done, because I could have known them all for decades by now if I had.)


Can't afford a con right now, but will look at ScotiaCon. Like you, i've joined the fandom late, but not going to stop me.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I never knew apes knew how to book flights. Did they take your toothpaste away from you?


We have an infinite number of chimps banging away on typewriters.  Eventually one of them gets lucky and accidentally books a ticket.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> We have an infinite number of chimps banging away on typewriters.  Eventually one of them gets lucky and accidentally books a ticket.


Like once in every 500 million?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Like once in every 500 million?


Probably higher.  These days they probably tap out Hamlet and most of The Tempest in the time it takes to get two Speedy Boarding tickets with one bag to the right destination


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Probably higher.  These days they probably tap out Hamlet and most of The Tempest in the time it takes to get two Speedy Boarding tickets with one bag to the right destination


Just the one bag, does the other end up at a the wrong airport


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Just the one bag, does the other end up at a the wrong airport


With chimp bookings no one is ever entirely sure.  That’s half the fun


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> With chimp bookings no one is ever entirely sure.  That’s half the fun


Remind me never to book with "Chimp Air".


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Hmm the stress has caught up to me. I'm feeling a range of emotions I can pin point. But aren't really heavy enough to overwhelm me.

I'm honestly sad as I really wanted to meet this person. I thought highly of them.

But it takes two to dance.

Drama is never fun and petty drama causing real life issues is sad. I'm still gonna go to Austin. Did some research and the cost of a hotel and rental car will set me back like 300-400 which isn't bad. Frankly I could use the vacation see something new.

I know I'm suffering from stress as I always get my stomach all messed up when I'm recovering from being stressed out.

I don't feel anything negative towards this person. In fact I still consider them a friend. 

I'm not petty enough to let this hurt things. Might be stupid in most people's eyes but... I'm different.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

I will sell my soul to whoever can link me a video of Tom Kenny telling dad jokes in the Spongebob voice

XD

Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Hmm the stress has caught up to me. I'm feeling a range of emotions I can pin point.
> 
> I'm honestly sad as I really wanted to meet this person. I thought highly of them.
> 
> ...


Well done man.  Even with the change of plans I’ve got a good feeling about this move for you.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I never knew apes knew how to book flights. Did they take your toothpaste away from you?





Dongding said:


> They always take mine...



One of the chief reasons I hate airlines, especially Southwest.

I hope you're all having a wonderful morning.

@Dongding , you're okay?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> One of the chief reasons I hate airlines, especially Southwest.
> 
> I hope you're all having a wonderful morning.
> 
> @Dongding , you're okay?


Well, it's afternoon for me, but yes.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

I’m boarding now.  Hasta luego todas. Os veo en Londres


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Well, it's afternoon for me, but yes.


Ah, yes, timezones. Another thing I hate.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’m boarding now.  Hasta luego todas. Os veo en Londres


Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> @Dongding , you're okay?


I was sleeping... Though now I must work.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’m boarding now.  Hasta luego todas. Os veo en Londres


Fly safe now, don't go mad on the peanuts.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Fly safe now, don't go mad on the peanuts.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Well done man.  Even with the change of plans I’ve got a good feeling about this move for you.


I've come up with potential ideas of things I could do to monetize my interests.

I'm a hot rod kid. Not sure how many 23 year olds have interest in this stuff.












(I think that last one explains a bit about my art style. Also I think she needs fur ears and a tail. But I'm biased. Might use this as a reference xD)









I think I'm going to learn how to pinstripe. 

Also saw this lovely picture.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

So...
Anyone want to hear a long and depressing poem I vented out?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> So...
> Anyone want to hear a long and depressing poem I vented out?


Go ahead, i'm all ears.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I was sleeping... Though now I must work.


Get through the day, buddy. The end of the day is what gets me through it.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

((Well damnit now I’m regretting this but whatever I think it’s a ...niceish poem? What I mean is that it took me a while to write but it’s edgy as hell so I guess I’ll post it now...))

You know what’s wrong with the world today?
People still can’t accept that its normal to be gay
Turning compliments to
“Are you assuming that-“
I just tried brighten your day
Is that NOT OKAY?!
You say a word describing COLOUR
And everyone gets pissed
Plastic surgery-changing facial
Describing something-everything’s racial
Parents say it’s just a faze
Nobody wants to look past the haze
Why the fuck are we charged to be happy
Not with time or resources but with money
Sometimes I just want to die
I have to ask my self- why?
I recite this poem in my head
Over and over
Till I’m dead.

And it still doesn’t make sense.

I’ve done the work as best I can
But hell,
I’ll end up living in an apartment with three other guys who leave their mountain dew on the floor
And get pissed when you open a god damn door
Their Pokémon cards laying around
I can’t even see the fucking ground!
I recite this poem in my head
Over and over
Till I’m dead.

I don’t know what to say...

With each verse I put less and less thought
Because it’s coming naturally, when I’m not allowing my words to be caught
I’m seriously pissed about all this stuff
But then again, who would want a world of candy pastel and a bunch of FLUFF
I hope nobody is able to relate
Because our country is supposedly first rate
Everyone who complains about these problems is weak, meek, and will be eaten up in this world of ever constant hunger
Only the strongest, the mighty will live
But what’s the point if your only prolonging your suffering?
Why not just end it?
I recite this poem in my head
Over and over
till I’m dead

And I still can’t seem to make much sense of it

He shoved me down onto the ground
But jokes on him
Dirt is full of antidepressants 
Hey, mate, I got you a present
Listen here you little fuck
I’m gonna buck your ass all the way to Canada to teach you some GOSH DARN MANNERS
it’s not abuse
It’s disciplinary.
I recite this poem in my head
Over and over
Till I’m dead

But now I’ve come to a point where I have to wonder
Can anyone else understand this?
Does it make sense to normal people?
Do normal people exist?!?!
Pull it together, buddy.
Onto the next verse.

I just hope I’m not alone 
In the world that chisels you right into bone
I need some more of that dirt before I do end up ending it
I need some of that medication that takes away your mind, ability to rhyme, takes time to
Get back on your feet.
You need help.
I try to recite this poem
But I can’t think
What have they done?!?
Now I recite the lyrics
The INGREDIENTS
to the medicine that dictates my life
Over and over
Till I’m dead


I’m dead.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

*Hands mops for the guts spilled out on the floor.*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Hands mops for the guts spilled out on the floor.*


Thank you I need this
*takes mop and starts cleaning up spilled guts*


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 6, 2018)

*Would anyone perhaps be interested in seeing what might possibly be the most horrific fursuit they will ever lay their eyes apon?*

Also no I don't go searching for this stuff this is something a friend owns.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you have read a graphic novel called Saga?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Would anyone perhaps be interested in seeing what might possibly be the most horrific fursuit they will ever lay their eyes apon?*
> 
> Also no I don't go searching for this stuff this is something a friend owns.


Do you need to ask? >:3


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Good night. Nice meeting you.



Good afternoon!
It was nice meeting you as well
How's your day going so far?


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

Good afternoon everyone! How are y'all?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> Good afternoon everyone! How are y'all?


Good afternoon to you too, my day is going well. I'm enjoying my free time until my new job starts end of the month.


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Good afternoon to you too, my day is going well. I'm enjoying my free time until my new job starts end of the month.



Cool! Free time is nearly always a good thing.  Congrats on the new job!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 6, 2018)

Here you go @Dongding :



Spoiler: Once revealed you can't unsee what has already been seen


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> Good afternoon!
> It was nice meeting you as well
> How's your day going so far?


Decent-ish. Taking care of few finance issues and making sure my roommates actually meet this month's budget.

Sorry for the long delay.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 6, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> Here you go @Dongding :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Once revealed you can't unsee what has already been seen



I regret clicking on your bait.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Good afternoon to you too, my day is going well. I'm enjoying my free time until my new job starts end of the month.


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> Here you go @Dongding :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Once revealed you can't unsee what has already been seen


Oh my fucking goodness.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh my fucking goodness.


And just like that, I decided to never sleep again, fearing the nightmares that await me sleep.

Nice costume. The Hollywood studios should hire whoever made that instead using all this CGI crap. Practical effects are always better.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 6, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> Here you go @Dongding :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Once revealed you can't unsee what has already been seen



Aww, it's certainly horrific, but I was hoping for that sort of accidental horrificness where someone earnestly tries to make something beautiful and fails magnificently.  (Which is probably bad of me).


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> Here you go @Dongding :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Once revealed you can't unsee what has already been seen


I’m going to turn this into one of those “repost this and follow me in ten seconds or it will crawl into your room tonight and kill you” posts


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

I like how Cheech and Chong are just chillin' down at the bottom of the photo.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’m going to turn this into one of those “repost this and follow me in ten seconds or it will crawl into your room tonight and kill you” posts


This comment just reminded of that movie Drag Me To Hell. I didn't need to remember this.

For the squeamish among you, don't look this movie up or watch it. 

Writing this, I realize I probably just made this that much more tempting.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> Cool! Free time is nearly always a good thing.  Congrats on the new job!


Thank you ^^ It pays better than my last one, and will mean I can afford and save up to buy a partial fur suit


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

I am awake.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> I am awake.



But are you woke?


----------



## katalistik (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> I am awake.



Wake me up insiiiideee.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

Call my name and save me from the dark!


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Wake me up insiiiideee.


Wake UP!!!


----------



## katalistik (Apr 6, 2018)

Bid my blood to run, before I come undone, save me from the nothing I've becoooooome.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

I was thinking more Awake and Alive but okay XD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Wake me up insiiiideee.


CANT WAKE UP


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> CANT WAKE UP


WAKE ME UP INSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDEEEEEEEEEEEEE
SAVE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

I come back in just one days time and I find all the forums are getting ugly and vitriolic. This is why you'll find me in the games section most of the time.

How is everyone doing today by the way?


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm alright


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I come back in just one days time and I find all the forums are getting ugly and vitriolic. This is why you'll find me in the games section most of the time.
> 
> How is everyone doing today by the way?


I set my kiddie pool on top of the dumpster fire we call a forum and turned it into a hot tub.
So pretty good tbh


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I set my kiddie pool on top of the dumpster fire we call a forum and turned it into a hot tub.
> So pretty good tbh


It makes me question the social potential of furries in general. Seems like some want to stir things up and others can't stand a different opinion. I personally like to sit back and watch the chaos, maybe dip my toe in the hot tub just for fun.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It makes me question the social potential of furries in general. Seems like some want to stir things up and others can't stand a different opinion. I personally like to sit back and watch the chaos, maybe dip my toe in the hot tub just for fun.


Oh, there’s room for two XD


----------



## katalistik (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I come back in just one days time and I find all the forums are getting ugly and vitriolic. This is why you'll find me in the games section most of the time.
> 
> How is everyone doing today by the way?



Pretty chill day, I just finished my daily chores (OOF) and was relaxing with some music, pages of memes and some kind of unicorn.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh, there’s room for two XD


It's even more fun to read the youtube comments under videos. I actually pause the video and scroll down to get a good laugh. It's great because it's not monitored in the slightest and you'll see humanity at it's finest.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Pretty chill day, I just finished my daily chores (OOF) and was relaxing with some music, pages of memes and some kind of unicorn.


Tell me more of this unicorn you speak of....


----------



## katalistik (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Tell me more of this unicorn you speak of....



No one needs to know but, when I sneak up at night in the kitchen to eat all the sweets a weird unicorn appears and tells me stories of his awesome adventures


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

katalistik said:


> No one needs to know but, when I sneak up at night in the kitchen to eat all the sweets a weird unicorn appears and tells me stories of his awesome adventures


Don’t do drugs kids


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Call my name and save me from the dark!



I like this Evanescence song but I can't for the life of me remember the lyrics.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

katalistik said:


> No one needs to know but, when I sneak up at night in the kitchen to eat all the sweets a weird unicorn appears and tells me stories of his awesome adventures


----------



## katalistik (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I like this Evanescence song but I can't for the life of me remember the lyrics.



bRUH it took me literally 2 minutes to learn em. But you can simply search the lyrics on Google.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>



Did I ever tell you how much I love and appreciate your existence Nex?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Oh hey, that’s my cousin, Brutus!


----------



## katalistik (Apr 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Don’t do drugs kids


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Thank you ^^ It pays better than my last one, and will mean I can afford and save up to buy a partial fur suit



Nice! You'll have to put up pics whenever you get it done. I'd love to see it. I want at the very least ears and a tail someday.


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> But are you woke?



This may be a dumb question but I'm not up on much of the current slang.... What does being woke actually mean?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> Nice! You'll have to put up pics whenever you get it done. I'd love to see it. I want at the very least ears and a tail someday.


It won't be till at least August (site that makes them opens next commission in June), but I'm awaiting ears, tail and some paws.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> This may be a dumb question but I'm not up on much of the current slang.... What does being woke actually mean?


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> It won't be till at least August (site that makes them opens next commission in June), but I'm awaiting ears, tail and some paws.



Very cool :-D yeah, it'll take time to save up enough money for that stuff.


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 29934



Ah, ok. Thank you.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I come back in just one days time and I find all the forums are getting ugly and vitriolic. This is why you'll find me in the games section most of the time.
> 
> How is everyone doing today by the way?



That's probably the healthiest approach, if you're so inclined; to stick around and do the stuff that you want to see here, so the drama doesn't dominate the place so much.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> Very cool :-D yeah, it'll take time to save up enough money for that stuff.


It will, but will definitely post pics once it's done ^^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> That's probably the healthiest approach, if you're so inclined; to stick around and do the stuff that you want to see here, so the drama doesn't dominate the place so much.


Often times I like to diffuse a situation without trying to pick sides. I'm one of those guys that tries to be friends with everyone, but people can make that very very hard sometimes. I prefer attacking the argument, not the individual.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Often times I like to diffuse a situation without trying to pick sides. I'm one of those guys that tries to be friends with everyone, but people can make that very very hard sometimes. I prefer attacking the argument, not the individual.


I'm exactly the same there, and it can be hard.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> This may be a dumb question but I'm not up on much of the current slang.... What does being woke actually mean?



Depends on who you ask, but usually it means savvy or social aware.

Urban Dictionary: Woke

Sorry I'm lagging on responses. The market is messing with my day.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 6, 2018)

Leah said:


> This may be a dumb question but I'm not up on much of the current slang.... What does being woke actually mean?


I'm out of the country a lot, so my slang pretty dated as well. :/


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm out of the country a lot, so my slang pretty dated as well. :/



I do feel better that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

Hiyah Furs!


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Furs!


Hey Okami! How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

TGIF


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey Okami! How are you?


Great! Howl are you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Howl are you?


I'm good! Enjoying my morning coffee :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm good! Enjoying my morning coffee :3


Enjoying my first afternoon beer!


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Enjoying my first afternoon beer!


Ahah! Beer is nice!
Cheers mate!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

A BIG CHEER AND BOOPS ALL AROUND!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

Welp! Time to go make some chicken tacos and jam out! Bye Furries!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Hello all.  Thanks very much for all the good wishes earlier.  I made it here safely.  Celebrated being back in England with beans on toast and a cup of tea


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hello all.  Thanks very much for all the good wishes earlier.  I made it here safely.  Celebrated being back in England with beans on toast and a cup of tea


Not bananas? :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Not bananas? :V


Nope.  Local supermarket was completely out.  Will now have to eat double portions tomorrow


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hello all.  Thanks very much for all the good wishes earlier.  I made it here safely.  Celebrated being back in England with beans on toast and a cup of tea



Glad you made it safely!


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A BIG CHEER AND BOOPS ALL AROUND!!!!!



Boops you back :-D


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

I bought a pinstripe brush and two paint cans


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

Where'd everyone go?!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where'd everyone go?!


Furry hooters. It's apparently right beside a joint that has satan's centaur strippers.

Pick your poison.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where'd everyone go?!


Enjoying weekends


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Furry hooters. It's apparently right beside a joint that has satan's centaur strippers.
> 
> Pick your poison.


Sounds fun!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Enjoying weekends


They are probably on Discord swimming in drama!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They are probably on Discord swimming in drama!


Never a full moment with furries :V


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

***appears and shimmies**  *


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> ***appears and shimmies**  *


Ohh never seen you around sexy boy, first time here? :V


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They are probably on Discord swimming in drama!



Oh, God! On so many servers, the busiest section is general chat, where the main things tend to be complaining about

A. other furs
b. other Discord servers
c. various things they don't like, or approve of

Not always, but, sheesh. 

Well, waking up here, oddly, sleepy day...went out, then got home, and while tipsy, decided it was wise to drink all this Coca Cola, as in almost two liters, then, was awake and loopy!

Also, hi everyfur!


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ohh never seen you around sexy boy, first time here? :V


Been here for a bit, just not that active until recently ;3 Thanks for the greeting!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 6, 2018)

Bye Furries! Gotta go galavanting with my beautiful soulmate, bhutrflai!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> Been here for a bit, just not that active until recently ;3 Thanks for the greeting!!


No problem >:3c I always give new people some love and attention. Don't be shy OK?


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2018)

Ugh, I need some vodka on rocks >.>


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No problem >:3c I always give new people some love and attention. Don't be shy OK?


I'll def try not to be XD


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Never a full moment with furries :V


'Tis  be the truth


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ugh, I need some vodka on rocks >.>


_hands you a bottle of Comrade Jerkov's Russian water
_
It's guaranteed to get you hammered, however the sickle isn't included :v


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> _hands you a bottle of Comrade Jerkov's Russian water
> _
> It's guaranteed to get you hammered, however the sickle isn't included :v



perfect, just what I need.... first I gotta find that sickle though >.> fields need harvesting...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> perfect, just what I need.... first I gotta find that sickle though >.> fields need harvesting...


Will you give a small percentage of grain (five percent?)  to the glory of Tsarberia?


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ugh, I need some vodka on rocks >.>



I've always loved that term, 'on the rocks'. There's something about going to a cozy bar and just ordering a Bourbon on the rocks, or just saying, "Beam, rocks."

I also like it as a slang term: "So, I hear you and the old lady are on the rocks"


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

_Just sort of stretches and yawns._


----------



## verneder (Apr 6, 2018)

My damn dog tried to attack my bearded dragon today. It surprised me, my older dog is really docile, he has been around the dragon before and had no issue, But not today. Thank god he didn’t get them, that would have sucked.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ugh, I need some vodka on rocks >.>



Hey! Wait! You're too young, to fill your bottle with vodka and ice!

*replaces with one, filled with chocolate milk*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey! Wait! You're too young, to fill your bottle with vodka and ice!
> 
> *replaces with one, filled with chocolate milk*


_He is a glorious citizen of Tsarberia now!

He drinks glorious Tsarberian water!

*returns milk*_

Glory to Tsarberia!

Next Monday is national chocolate Monday. Save the milk for then Comrade Simo!


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey! Wait! You're too young, to fill your bottle with vodka and ice!
> 
> *replaces with one, filled with chocolate milk*



Nah chocolate is gross 



DarkoKavinsky said:


> _G
> He is a glorious citizen of Tsarberia now!
> 
> He drinks glorious Tsarberian water!_
> ...



Also this ^


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Nah chocolate is gross



*Replaces with Kool-Aid*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Also @Astusthefox tbe Tsar's state accepts your agreement you have been gifted a sickle and with purple burlap sacks. The purple sacks are for the grain harvested.

It shall be used to make water.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> *Replaces with Kool-Aid*


Made with Tsarberian water!

If it is not be wary Comrade fox he is a skunk and there has been rumors of cloaks and daggers between your kinds!

However Tsarberia is open to all species. Especially bats.

Our population is dwindling help!

Anyways! Yes!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> I've always loved that term, 'on the rocks'. There's something about going to a cozy bar and just ordering a Bourbon on the rocks, or just saying, "Beam, rocks."
> 
> I also like it as a slang term: "So, I hear you and the old lady are on the rocks"


Whiskey stones. Days before ice was prevelant they'd have drinks stored in the cellar and from what I believe small cold stones would be put in the drinks to chill them. The trend is still prevelant as it doesn't water down the drinks.

Oh I read that as I wonder where it came from.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Whiskey stones. Days before ice was prevelant they'd have drinks stored in the cellar and from what I believe small cold stones would be put in the drinks to chill them. The trend is still prevelant as it doesn't water down the drinks.



Ah, I have seen these at a few places. I imagine in the days before ice, stones placed in a cold stream, would have been a good way to cool down a drink, as well, if the ice-house was empty. Curious, to think how recent a thing modern refrigeration is. Less than 100 years of widespread use.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I have seen these at a few places. I imagine in the days before ice, stones placed in a cold stream, would have been a good way to cool down a drink, as well, if the ice-house was empty. Curious, to think how recent a thing modern refrigeration is. Less than 100 years of widespread use.


Even crazier is AC. That's a new invention yet now we can't live without it. That's why old homes are drafty. It was viewed as better to be using more wood (or coal) to heat your home than bake to death during the summer. 

I've looked up how they used to store food. It's interesting as people go on about salt in diets today when for centuries meats cured in salt or brine were frequent!


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Even crazier is AC. That's a new invention yet now we can't live without it. That's why old homes are drafty. It was viewed as better to be using more wood (or coal) to heat your home than bake to death during the summer.
> 
> I've looked up how they used to store food. It's interesting as people go on about salt in diets today when for centuries meats cured in salt or brine were frequent!



Ah, and also all the high ceilings, in the old row-houses here in Baltimore. Height is generally 10 to 12 feet, average. Many are now split into flats and such, but retain these features. I've always loved old buildings, and have always lived in one; there is something about new buildings that makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> _Just sort of stretches and yawns._


You ever experience that thing where ya stretch so hard it feels like the earth just split in half?



verneder said:


> My damn dog tried to attack my bearded dragon today. It surprised me, my older dog is really docile, he has been around the dragon before and had no issue, But not today. Thank god he didn’t get them, that would have sucked.


Maybe they had an argument over who could lick their oiwn eyes better?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


G'day everyone, how are ya all doin?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Chillin with a jack and coke and some memes. All is well


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm back from my China trip via Pandakick Airlines!!!

And you know what greeted me?


Spoiler





 

 





...too tired so blocked!



I 've been staying out of drama bait threads but the drama found me


----------



## Sealab (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm back from my China trip via Pandakick Airlines!!!
> 
> And you know what greeted me?



lol I don't even understand what the hell Super was trying to say


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm back from my China trip via Pandakick Airlines!!!
> 
> And you know what greeted me?
> 
> ...


Im so bloody confused lol. 
Not so much drama as someone just takin' the piss, at least there was some quality effort there.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Chillin with a jack and coke and some memes. All is well


Cant see the image :V icry


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You ever experience that thing where ya stretch so hard it feels like the earth just split in half?
> 
> 
> Maybe they had an argument over who could lick their oiwn eyes better?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ
> ...



Good. Trying to write my original fiction instead of writing my fanfiction.  I've got enough posted recently, I need to work on my more important stuff.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2018)

All this talk about drama is making me fall asleep.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Cant see the image :V icry


It's an animation of a hand oscillating a glass of liquor with ice cubes in it.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Sealab said:


> lol I don't even understand what the hell Super was trying to say


idk either!
I was so confused I told them I'm not sure what they want but okay let's have something happen to you???
Guess they didn't like not being able to do whatever they want.



PolarizedBear said:


> Im so bloody confused lol.
> Not so much drama as someone just takin' the piss, at least there was some quality effort there


Zyther and Jack's impromptu bathroom fight was the best.

ugh IDGAF if panpan kicks me again, I need another hug PB


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You ever experience that thing where ya stretch so hard it feels like the earth just split in half?
> 
> 
> Maybe they had an argument over who could lick their oiwn eyes better?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ
> ...


PFT- prolly, just havent really worded it that way?? XD


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I set my kiddie pool on top of the dumpster fire we call a forum and turned it into a hot tub.
> So pretty good tbh


Isn't that equivalent to setting your kid's wheelchair on fire and calling it Hot Wheels?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> idk either!
> I was so confused I told them I'm not sure what they want but okay let's have something happen to you???
> Guess they didn't like not being able to do whatever they want.
> 
> ...


*hugs yer back*  Yer alright mate.  You shall surviiiiiiive, I'll be damned if ya dont.  



BadMasterYouJerk said:


> PFT- prolly, just havent really worded it that way?? XD


It's probably the best way I could describe feelin' like yer shoulder muscles just let loose a noise that'd come from an accident victim's impact.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *hugs yer back*  Yer alright mate.  You shall surviiiiiiive, I'll be damned if ya dont.
> 
> 
> It's probably the best way I could describe feelin' like yer shoulder muscles just let loose a noise that'd come from an accident victim's impact.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


The best and worst way to go- stretching too much. RIP in peace.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> The best and worst way to go- stretching too much. RIP in peace.


Rip some guy who stretched so hard his back snapped in half.  He shall be missed.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 6, 2018)

I was trying to write things and instead I have spent an hour wasting my life on here. Great job sky. You get a gold medal.

Granted part of it is because I'm a bit paranoid my ferrets are going to get out again. I got home from work and went to get comfy clothes on and their door was wide open. They have their own room so I wasn't too scared, but I have a lot of storage in there right now and I'm always nervous something will fall and hurt them. My oldest comes to her name so she was an easy find. Turns out my youngest knows what "hey where's your sister" means and was pretty helpful finding my middle child having gotten her paw pinned as she tried to stash her favorite toy in the closet. :/


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Rip some guy who stretched so hard his back snapped in half.  He shall be missed.


HOHO


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

Man. Bill Burr makes me happy lol.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Isn't that equivalent to setting your kid's wheelchair on fire and calling it Hot Wheels?



You forget the best part of hot wheels the slogan in the commercials. *"Hot wheels! Beat that!"*
Which makes your joke 100 times better.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I was trying to write things and instead I have spent an hour wasting my life on here. Great job sky. You get a gold medal.
> 
> Granted part of it is because I'm a bit paranoid my ferrets are going to get out again. I got home from work and went to get comfy clothes on and their door was wide open. They have their own room so I wasn't too scared, but I have a lot of storage in there right now and I'm always nervous something will fall and hurt them. My oldest comes to her name so she was an easy find. Turns out my youngest knows what "hey where's your sister" means and was pretty helpful finding my middle child having gotten her paw pinned as she tried to stash her favorite toy in the closet. :/



Your ferrets have their own room?!


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> You forget the best part of hot wheels the slogan in the commercials. *"Hot wheels! Beat that!"*
> Which makes your joke 100 times better.


I'm so done XD I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Your ferrets have their own room?!


...yeah. Well sorta. It's a pet room, but it's mostly theirs. Once I can get the mattresses out of there and the shed, I can put the storage in the shed and let them have the whole room to romp all the time. Right now the three of them are in a massive two level rabbit hutch except when I can monitor them out.

On top of the hutch is my hamster and my bird cage. (No bird right now... :<) There's a 65 gallon fish tank with two oscars in there, and a dresser that I have my lizard and three bettas on. Then I have two free roaming cats.

I realize that's weird. But my fiancee and I got a good deal on a two bedroom duplex when we only need one room. So I have been working on converting the second as a safe space for my menagerie.

Sometimes being an adult has its perks.


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

_*rubs hands together* _aight, done with the bunny art


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> I'm so done XD I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.


_*Strangles whisper.*_"Where's my like then!"


----------



## Ginza (Apr 6, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> _*Strangles whisper.*_"Where's my like then!"



OwO... hue???

Nice to see you around here :3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> _*rubs hands together* _aight, done with the bunny art


Bunny art?  Can I see :V



Skychickens said:


> ...yeah. Well sorta. It's a pet room, but it's mostly theirs. Once I can get the mattresses out of there and the shed, I can put the storage in the shed and let them have the whole room to romp all the time. Right now the three of them are in a massive two level rabbit hutch except when I can monitor them out.
> 
> On top of the hutch is my hamster and my bird cage. (No bird right now... :<) There's a 65 gallon fish tank with two oscars in there, and a dresser that I have my lizard and three bettas on. Then I have two free roaming cats.
> 
> ...


Those are some pampered ferrets.    “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

In case I didn't see everyone earlier Hey diddle diddle neighborino


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Bunny art?  Can I see :V
> 
> 
> Those are some pampered ferrets.    “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


 do you want a link to my account or do you want it in pm :00


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Those are some pampered ferrets.    “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


Little bit. OwO 

They cost me a small fortune though. Gwen, my eldest, has had two surgeries. One to give her an implant. Uvo, my youngest, is allergic to so much. Anna...

...anna is the one that got her foot caught.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> do you want a link to my account or do you want it in pm :00


Slap down that link mate, ya can't bring it up without showin it.  Yer now locked down.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ



Skychickens said:


> Little bit. OwO
> 
> They cost me a small fortune though. Gwen, my eldest, has had two surgeries. One to give her an implant. Uvo, my youngest, is allergic to so much. Anna...
> 
> ...anna is the one that got her foot caught.


At least ya really care about em, its always nice to see someone give a shit yknow?  Too many people that let their pets to the wind.


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Slap down that link mate, ya can't bring it up without showin it.  Yer now locked down.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ
> 
> 
> At least ya really care about em, its always nice to see someone give a shit yknow?  Too many people that let their pets to the wind.


OH NO I'm STUCK
Userpage of badmasteryoujerk -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
_**SLAPS THAT IN YER HAND**_


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> At least ya really care about em, its always nice to see someone give a shit yknow?  Too many people that let their pets to the wind.


I do my best for them. They're my responsibility!

It's part of why my mom is insisting I'm going to be a good parent. I still don't know.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> OH NO I'm STUCK
> Userpage of badmasteryoujerk -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> _**SLAPS THAT IN YER HAND**_


HEY. THANKS MATE.  



 


Skychickens said:


> I do my best for them. They're my responsibility!
> 
> It's part of why my mom is insisting I'm going to be a good parent. I still don't know.


If yer worrying that much over ferrets and going to such extremes, you're gnna make a fine parent lol.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 6, 2018)

Ginza said:


> OwO... hue???
> 
> Nice to see you around here :3


Oh yeah I used yo be *Really* active here like in top 10 most posts on the forum until I got a bunch of people moved to discord on a server but now I return and the people that returned here before me seem awfully quiet when i'm browsing here which makes me sad because I know it's because of me. ;w;


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 6, 2018)

I found a song I've been searching for. Last time I heard this song was when I was in a Minneapolis basement smoking a hookah. The 1970's paneling, sitting on a bed with a friend who I lost contact with now but one who I loved dearly. The only lightning in the room was orange and green Christmas lights.

She lit up the hookah and the Tobacco mixed with a bit of a natural mild muscle relaxer.

It was magical. 

I had the worse week of my life and then blam total... bliss...

I enjoyed that moment. I shall cherish it forever.


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> HEY. THANKS MATE.
> View attachment 29947
> 
> If yer worrying that much over ferrets and going to such extremes, you're gnna make a fine parent lol.


_*NP FAM*_


----------



## Ginza (Apr 6, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> Oh yeah I used yo be *Really* active here like in top 10 most posts on the forum until I got a bunch of people moved to discord on a server but now I return and the people that returned here before me seem awfully quiet when i'm browsing here which makes me sad because I know it's because of me. ;w;



Nuuu it’s not ‘cause of you *hugs*

You’re the life of the party awoo. Well either way, nice to chat with you again :3


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

Your art is cool man. Has a _very _professional look to it.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> OH NO I'm STUCK
> Userpage of badmasteryoujerk -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> _**SLAPS THAT IN YER HAND**_



I fucking love how you draw rabbits qwq


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Your art is cool man. Has a _very _professional look to it.


mine?? 
... Really? I always see it as kinda crummy lookin BUT THANK YOU!


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I fucking love how you draw rabbits qwq


_****SCREAMSKGJS***

TH Ank you!*_


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> mine??
> ... Really? I always see it as kinda crummy lookin BUT THANK YOU!


Alex n Johnny are cute.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ goodo jobbo


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> OH NO I'm STUCK
> Userpage of badmasteryoujerk -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> _**SLAPS THAT IN YER HAND**_




Charming looking pitbull you draw. Love it


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> If yer worrying that much over ferrets and going to such extremes, you're gnna make a fine parent lol.


Aww well thanks. I mean once I was told "If you're worried about it, then you will be." so. Hopefully in a few years. OwO

...except I still want my animals so we'll see how that will go.


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Alex n Johnny are cute.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ goodo jobbo


EEEEe thank you so much!! i've been working on them!


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Charming looking pitbull you draw. Love it


hehehe! thank you! ;D


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

What's going on.. I came back from hibernation and I see zen crying and BadMaster and PB talking together. >:V


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What's going on.. I came back from hibernation and I see zen crying and BadMaster and PB talking together. >:V


I know, me talking?? its a miracle up in here!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> I know, me talking?? its a miracle up in here!


You have good sense of humor, please send nudes :V


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm falling down the Youtube wormhole right now and apparently Jerry Seinfeld is gangster *AF *in interviews. Ruthless...


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You have good sense of humor, please send nudes :V


All my nudes are of skeletons and twinks, take your pic.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What's going on.. I came back from hibernation and I see zen crying and BadMaster and PB talking together. >:V


*hugs panpan and gets engulfed in panda fur* goodbye world goodbye



BadMasterYouJerk said:


> All my nudes are of skeletons and twinks, take your pic.


I'll take the twinks.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What's going on.. I came back from hibernation and I see zen crying and BadMaster and PB talking together. >:V


Zen's fighting the good fight.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ  Random twats.


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *hugs panpan and gets engulfed in panda fur* goodbye world goodbye
> 
> 
> I'll take the twinks.


 i got plenty of those


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *hugs panpan and gets engulfed in panda fur* goodbye world goodbye


Don't die on me Zen I need you around for my wedding with PB!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 6, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> All my nudes are of skeletons and twinks, take your pic.



Skeletons please. Oh bby


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 6, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Nuuu it’s not ‘cause of you *hugs*
> 
> You’re the life of the party awoo. Well either way, nice to chat with you again :3


Ha, thanks ginza that compliment means a lot to me!
But sadly I wish that was the case I know for certain I am. 



Spoiler: View only if you don't care about drama even though names and personal things are crossed out.


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 6, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Skeletons please. Oh bby


HOHO I got twinks and baras of skeletons too!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh god! @GarthTheWereWolf is horny, what alternate dimensions am I in now?


----------



## Ginza (Apr 7, 2018)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ha, thanks ginza that compliment means a lot to me!
> But sadly I wish that was the case I know for certain I am.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear thing have got you down 3: At least know, I enjoy chatting with ya! Keep your head up xx


----------



## Dongding (Apr 7, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Skeletons please. Oh bby


That was the most disturbingly accurate gif post I ever laughed at. I wish there was a _really like_ button.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 7, 2018)

Gods I wish I could smoke a hookah right now.


Granted I'm afraid if I ever get one and a house I'll have the bed be in the living room and one room filled with pillows and rugs on the wall and a hookah and curtains hanging from the ceiling. And that's where I'd actually be sleeping.

... I can see it now and should be alarmed but that thought sounds so lovely and all of the bat Halloween lights <3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh god! @GarthTheWereWolf is horny, what alternate dimensions am I in now?



I guess I'm  just not thinking clearly. I think I may be running a femur.

But what can I say though? Skeletons just get under my skin.

...Sorry. These jokes aren't humerous. I'll stop.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I guess I'm  just not thinking clearly. I think I may be running a femur.
> 
> But what can I say though? Skeletons just get under my skin.
> 
> ...Sorry. These jokes aren't humerous. I'll stop.


god dammit.


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 7, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I guess I'm  just not thinking clearly. I think I may be running a femur.
> 
> But what can I say though? Skeletons just get under my skin.
> 
> ...Sorry. These jokes aren't humerous. I'll stop.


You know, skeletons arent trustworthy- but dont worry. When they tell lies, you can see right through them **finger guns**


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> You know, skeletons arent trustworthy- but dont worry. When they tell lies, you can see right through them **finger guns**


Ohgodnostopit.jpeg


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't die on me Zen I need you around for my wedding with PB!


I will need to hide in your fur for the time being.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I will need to hide in your fur for the time being.


Im too bloody big to hide, I require assistance.  I dont wanna get trapped on mr bones' wild ride


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 7, 2018)

The forums lately.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Im too bloody big to hide, I require assistance.  I dont wanna get trapped on mr bones' wild ride


You'll always fit somewhere in my heart <3


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Im too bloody big to hide, I require assistance.  I dont wanna get trapped on mr bones' wild ride


let's build a giant panda mecha to hide in! No one will ever suspect we're hiding in there


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You'll always fit somewhere in my heart <3


Pan...do you think he an fit in your......?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You'll always fit somewhere in my heart <3


Best Panda JPN.



zenmaldita said:


> let's build a giant panda mecha to hide in! No one will ever suspect we're hiding in there


You're a genius.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Best Panda JPN


You the best Polar bear AUS


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You the best Polar bear AUS






This bear is pretty awesome.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29955
> 
> This bear is pretty awesome.


Fuck that, you're more awesome :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

*rolls into chat and smells it up for some reason*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *rolls into chat and smells it up for some reason*


Smells like semen and sweat :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Nah chocolate is gross


Whaaaatttt? 

*lights torch, grabs pitchfork*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Smells like semen and sweat :V



Probably about right 

I just always smell yiffy


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Probably about right
> 
> I just always smell yiffy


go take a bath.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> go take a bath.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ



And get rid of this glorious smell? Naaaah


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 7, 2018)

Alright, ladies and gents. I'm going to Dreamland.

Randomly, _Only Forward_ by Michael Marshall Smith was surprising funny and uplifting. Read if you get the chance.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Morning to all, had another crappy night (on going knee issues), so had a lie in. Just looking at registering for ScotiaCon.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Morning to all, had another crappy night (on going knee issues), so had a lie in. Just looking at registering for ScotiaCon.


Morning nerd :V


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerd :V


Nerd and proud ^^ I'm wearing a "Scutter" t-shirt from Red Dwarf today XD


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Morning to all, had another crappy night (on going knee issues), so had a lie in. Just looking at registering for ScotiaCon.


*pops out of Panda's tummy fur* i thought you meant shota con my o my


----------



## PixelTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Starting the morning on a virgin trains journey, man these things can screech like crazy


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Morning to all, had another crappy night (on going knee issues), so had a lie in. Just looking at registering for ScotiaCon.



G'mornin mate


zenmaldita said:


> *pops out of Panda's tummy fur* i thought you meant shota con my o my


ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *pops out of Panda's tummy fur* i thought you meant shota con my o my


Um, no. It's a con in Scotland, will be my first one ^^


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Um, no. It's a con in Scotland, will be my first one ^^


Sounds fun! Hope ya enjoy yerself.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *pops out of Panda's tummy fur* i thought you meant shota con my o my


What I imagine Zen is doing


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What I imagine Zen is doing


I finally watched spaceballs for the first time this last week.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I finally watched spaceballs for the first time this last week.


Really?!!?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What I imagine Zen is doing


PB was hoping that would happen to him in the RP but you took it for him. What a loving relationship *wipes tear*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> PB was hoping that would happen to him in the RP but you took it for him. What a loving relationship *wipes tear*


Wait! PB wants babies? Can I impregnate him?!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wait! PB wants babies? Can I impregnate him?!


I...don't know...
only one way to find out!


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wait! PB wants babies? Can I impregnate him?!


Should be interesting....


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Sounds fun! Hope ya enjoy yerself.
> View attachment 29962


Thanks, but it's not till November, and by then should have a partial fursuit.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wait! PB wants babies? Can I impregnate him?!


Do not impregnate the polar bear, tis impossible.


 

Also I've been doing this quest under event's consecutively and it's been leveling me up alot!  It's really handy, here's my player code as well if you wanna use my Nomad.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Do not impregnate the polar bear, tis impossible.
> View attachment 29970
> 
> Also I've been doing this quest under event's consecutively and it's been leveling me up alot!  It's really handy, here's my player code as well if you wanna use my Nomad.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


Give me your friend code btw


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Give me your friend code btw


It's the number at the bottom of the image.
Oh yeah, incase the image didn't load lol

249,261,368


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It's the number at the bottom of the image.
> Oh yeah, incase the image didn't load lol
> 
> 249,261,368


Cool now accept my friend request <3

Also send nudes :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cool now accept my friend request <3
> 
> Also send nudes :V


だが、ことわる


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

My heart is broken T.T


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> And get rid of this glorious smell? Naaaah


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My heart is broken T.T


No broken hearts, just bears


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> No broken hearts, just bearsView attachment 29974


Btw since you played the game before I did, I hab question. Are there any benefits to completing the Christmas event quest? Will the event give me Yule?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Btw since you played the game before I did, I hab question. Are there any benefits to completing the Christmas event quest? Will the event give me Yule?


Yule can only be obtained through the event or the store at xmas but because now it's a past event he's no longer obtainable through doing it.  Any past events do not yield any rewards, just give you cutscenes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yule can only be obtained through the event or the store at xmas but because now it's a past event he's no longer obtainable through doing it.  Any past events do not yield any rewards, just give you cutscenes.


Sigh... He's not the fuckable type but his design is godly beautiful


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sigh... He's not the fuckable type but his design is godly beautiful


Whoever decided to give him such soft muted tones and having Yoshida voice him was a genius.  I hope he's available at the end of this year.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Whoever decided to give him such soft muted tones and having Yoshida voice him was a genius.  I hope he's available at the end of this year.


Not to sound ignorant, but what game is this from? (also, looks sweet)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Not to sound ignorant, but what game is this from? (also, looks sweet)


Tokyo afterschool summoner


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Whoever decided to give him such soft muted tones and having Yoshida voice him was a genius.  I hope he's available at the end of this year.


and his story is cute:


_"I'm Yule, an apprentice Santa. Hey, a reindeer can be Santa too you know! Here, fly with me!"_

A reindeer fairy studying abroad in Tokyo, originally from the Tirnagog Gate. In the game's setting, Santa is not a single man, but an organization of many kind-hearted souls who take up the mantle for the sake of spreading happiness to the children of every realm; as a central hub connecting the various world, Tokyo was an ideal place for these people to gather and train future Santas.

Yule was originally in training as a reindeer companion, who work as assistants to the Santas. Even so, he aimed higher, aspiring to become a Santa himself. Yule is accident-prone and a bit of a bumbler, but has nothing if not a talent for making others happy: He's the first to offer a smile and a supportive shoulder if he sees someone is feeling blue. To Yule, bringing joy to others is a joy in and of itself, and to become a Santa would be a dream job. However, many of the other apprentices see him as an upstart with ambitions above his station. It was only the intervention of the school's headmaster that granted him permission to take on the apprenticeship, and he respects and looks up to his benefactor a great deal.

As a reindeer raised to be companion to Santa, he was given a magical sled that confers the gift of flight, a supreme power that defies even the bounds of gravity. Even as his schoolmates tell him that a reindeer can't be anything more than a reindeer, he persistently continues to fly toward his dream.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tokyo afterschool summoner


Ah, okay


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> and his story is cute:
> 
> 
> _"I'm Yule, an apprentice Santa. Hey, a reindeer can be Santa too you know! Here, fly with me!"_
> ...


That is a cute backstory ^^


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Whoever decided to give him such soft muted tones and having Yoshida voice him was a genius.  I hope he's available at the end of this year.


those shoes are alarmingly realistic


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> those shoes are alarmingly realistic


Gotta give props to the same man who made morenatsu


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> and his story is cute:
> 
> 
> _"I'm Yule, an apprentice Santa. Hey, a reindeer can be Santa too you know! Here, fly with me!"_
> ...


gaaaaagh It's not fair, I want him in my party so bloody bad.  ʕ ᵒ̌ ‸ ᵒ̌ ʔ  He's so dang neat.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> gaaaaagh It's not fair, I want him in my party so bloody bad.  ʕ ᵒ̌ ‸ ᵒ̌ ʔ  He's so dang neat.


Hope they re-release him soon, that or they make another exclusive. T.T I want Volos, he makes my dick hard.

But I've been enjoying Macans Story


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hope they re-release him soon, that or they make another exclusive. T.T I want Volos, he makes my dick hard.
> 
> But I've been enjoying Macans Story






I've got a massive soft spot for Macan now.  I really don't want to ever remove him.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29975
> 
> I've got a massive soft spot for Macan now.  I really don't want to ever remove him.


Throw some catnip at those two :V
I like Macans thinking how he thinks it's very despicable to eat flesh of weak beings like cows and pigs
He prefers eating the flesh of his enemies.. and he absolutely adores the idea of someone eating him








I have to eat him or I'll break his heart <3


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 7, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Isn't that equivalent to setting your kid's wheelchair on fire and calling it Hot Wheels?


No because if that were true I’d be calling it a hot kiddie.
Think before you speak buddy XDDD


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 7, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> No because if that were true I’d be calling it a hot kiddie.
> Think before you speak buddy XDDD


There were was a girl in my first highschool in a wheel chair whose nickname was hot wheels.

Of her own picking too.

o.o'


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> There were was a girl in my first highschool in a wheel chair whose nickname was hot wheels.
> 
> Of her own picking too.
> 
> o.o'


I love people who use self deprecating humor.
I hate myself.
Wait but-
FSCKING PARADOX


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

I just googled Tokyo Afterschool Summoners. I want to marry the purple wolf dude.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I just googled Tokyo Afterschool Summoners. I want to marry the purple wolf dude.


This guy?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This guy?


No, the one I posted above yours.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> No, the one I posted above yours.


Oh yes that flamboyant guy. He's pure comedy :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh yes that flamboyant guy. He's pure comedy :V


I want that booty!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I want that booty!


:V
And he's contemplating having less clothes next battle. Oh god please just wear condom next


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

How popular is this game?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How popular is this game?


Japan's most popular furry gay artists worked on this game. It's popular if you're in the gay community. It's a visual novel/strategy game that is well designed. 

How it plays out is more like chess and pokemon


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello To All The Furries!!!
Awooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## katalistik (Apr 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello To All The Furries!!!
> Awooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!



Okamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

Hi c:


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello To All The Furries!!!
> Awooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


Meow?
Aroof?!
Rawr!
Awoo!!!

Can't quite decide what form I feel like being today.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Okamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Hi c:


Hiyah Kat!


----------



## katalistik (Apr 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Kat!



How's it goin'?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Meow?
> Aroof?!
> Rawr!
> Awoo!!!
> ...


Be you!! Hiyah!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

katalistik said:


> How's it goin'?


Great! Having to clean house because my son has a bunch of friends coming over to play Dungeons And Dragons! Yay!!!(teenagers eat like they are starving).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

So howl are yall?


----------



## katalistik (Apr 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Having to clean house because my son has a bunch of friends coming over to play Dungeons And Dragons! Yay!!!(teenagers eat like they are starving).



Oh come on we're not that hungry  

Also cool he's going to have a good time


----------



## katalistik (Apr 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So howl are yall?



Ah well I'm alright just searching for a movie to watch. When in doubt IMDb is out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Ah well I'm alright just searching for a movie to watch. When in doubt IMDb is out.


I just got GeoStorm last night. Plan on watching it tonight! Love seeing the world torn apart by human "ingenuity".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Meow?
> Aroof?!
> Rawr!
> Awoo!!!
> ...


How about you DragonMaster? How are you doing this fine wet and dreary day!?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Meow?
> Aroof?!
> Rawr!
> Awoo!!!
> ...


Hewro in der!!!*taps on the glasss*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

All around me are familiar faces.......


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 7, 2018)

Why are furries filled with drama?

Why can't we be filled with candy?

Anyways that's my tiny no context needed vent as it's so generic it applies to everything.

I'm gonna be in Austin Texas for four days any recommendation on shit to do?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How about you DragonMaster? How are you doing this fine wet and dreary day!?


I'm okay. Time moves too quickly, so I'm just trying to balance school and household stuff with my sanity and trying to get my first job.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

This will be my 7th day without a cigarette. Quitting feels great when your using the gum.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello To All The Furries!!!
> Awooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


Awooooooooooo!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Busy busy busy today.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello To All The Furries!!!
> Awooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


. . .Awoooo. . .

...I can't bear it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Awooooooooooo!


Awoo to you to


----------



## Dongding (Apr 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Why are furries filled with drama?
> 
> Why can't we be filled with candy?
> 
> ...


Buy a cowboy hat. :3 They'll think you're one of them that way.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This will be my 7th day without a cigarette. Quitting feels great when your using the gum.



Oh snap, good for you. Is the gum costly?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Oh snap, good for you. Is the gum costly?


Yes, but I hear my insurance can help cover it.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 7, 2018)

Had a good afternoon at our low-key but friendly local furmeet. Multiple hugs were had, which does good things for my mood.


----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2018)

Just back from an appointment, and eating takeout Sushi, which seems soothing. 

Cold, blustery day today; good day to stay in. I think I shall put on my footie-PJs, and just lounge about...read, chat, RP, and polish up a poem I've been working on, that's in rough form; need to examine the central tropes, tighten and align metaphors...curious how most of writing, is re-writing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Why are furries filled with drama?
> 
> Why can't we be filled with candy?
> 
> ...


Bars. Beer. Chicks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, but I hear my insurance can help cover it.


Just dont be like that guy in Volcano that is chewing gum, has the patch on his neck, AND lights up a smoke!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Had a good afternoon at our low-key but friendly local furmeet. Multiple hugs were had, which does good things for my mood.


Was it pawsome?!


----------



## verneder (Apr 7, 2018)

I have to go to one of my siblings birthday party tomorrow. I didn't get nothing, Well I did, but I am going to keep it now. I will just get them a card and put some money in it... hopefully they don't mind.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Was it pawsome?!



I guess I'm far enough down the rabbit hole to use such terms now, so yes, it was.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Had a good afternoon at our low-key but friendly local furmeet. Multiple hugs were had, which does good things for my mood.


Hugs always help


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I guess I'm far enough down the rabbit hole to use such terms now, so yes, it was.


I've started using that term....im a lost cause


----------



## Crat Strat (Apr 7, 2018)

Stop forcing the watch on this thread, FAF!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> だが、ことわる
> View attachment 29972



S'up fam.

What show is this from? This question will haunt me until you answer it.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bars. Beer. Chicks.


I believe you forgot guns, my good man. Never forget the guns.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> S'up fam.
> 
> What show is this from? This question will haunt me until you answer it.


I have no clue.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have no clue.


I'd SauceNAO it, but we all know that never works. 

I'll just surrender even more of my privacy to the ever-widening, all-devouring maw of Google Image Search.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have no clue.


Thanks for responding.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 7, 2018)

Crat Strat said:


> Stop forcing the watch on this thread, FAF!


It won't stop. Even after the heat death of the Universe, we will still force the watch on this thread.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It won't stop. Even after the heat death of the Universe, we will still force the watch on this thread.


What are you talking about? What forced thread?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What are you talking about? What forced thread?





Crat Strat said:


> Stop forcing the watch on this thread, FAF!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I believe you forgot guns, my good man. Never forget the guns.


Well in Texas, that goes without sayin! I always carry openly in Texas.


----------



## Leah (Apr 7, 2018)

_Skips in from a nearby lavender field & sits under a shady tree_


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Leah said:


> _Skips in from a nearby lavender field & sits under a shady tree_



That seems like shady business.


----------



## Leah (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That seems like shady business.



_lol _I've had a fun day of playing in the field & now I'm sitting in the shade just chilling. I figured it would be an interesting way to start a conversation.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Leah said:


> _lol _I've had a fun day of playing in the field & now I'm sitting in the shade just chilling. I figured it would be an interesting way to start a conversation.



Just like playing in a field? Well I grew up on a farm so I've done that from time to time. I miss being outside more often.


----------



## Leah (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Just like playing in a field? Well I grew up on a farm so I've done that from time to time. I miss being outside more often.



I used to actually play outside a lot as a kid. I was always climbing trees & running around getting into mischief. I was a bit of a tomboy until I reached junior high. I still like the outdoors but I don't actually go out irl & play in fields anymore.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Leah said:


> I used to actually play outside a lot as a kid. I was always climbing trees & running around getting into mischief. I was a bit of a tomboy until I reached junior high. I still like the outdoors but I don't actually go out irl & play in fields anymore.



Yeah, I don't see anything unusual about that. I think everyone should go outside and play when they're growing up. There's something calming about the great outdoors.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

Some of us... the ancient ones... remember a time when we would go outside to play and the only rule was coming back before the porch light came on.

At the moment I'm standing on my porch in Virginia watching it snow. Yesterday it was 75 degrees. Weather this time of year is crazy!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Some of us... the ancient ones... remember a time when we would go outside to play and the only rule was coming back before the porch light came on.
> 
> At the moment I'm standing on my porch in Virginia watching it snow. Yesterday it was 75 degrees. Weather this time of year is crazy!!



You can't do that now or someone will screech at you that's not taking care of your kids by keep 3 eyes on them 25/8


----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I guess I'm far enough down the rabbit hole to use such terms now, so yes, it was.



Pawsome! Yep, you otter be koalified fur using arf kinda talk by now!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Some of us... the ancient ones... remember a time when we would go outside to play and the only rule was coming back before the porch light came on.
> 
> At the moment I'm standing on my porch in Virginia watching it snow. Yesterday it was 75 degrees. Weather this time of year is crazy!!


My parents have always griped about me and my brother not being outside or playing like they did. The problem is, though, that there was and still is never enough kids in my neighborhood to really have that kind of childhood.

Not only that, but even if we were able to have that kind of childhood, with enough kids in the neighborhood to do that, we probably wouldn't have been allowed outside without adult supervision anyways, because that's how paranoid we are in the current era. 

It's rather irritating. And saddening, because I am actually pretty happy with my childhood,  except for the constant reminders that they had something I didn't.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The problem is, though, that there was and still is never enough kids in my neighborhood to really have that kind of childhood.


I remember my Dad telling me stories of back when he was a kid in a tiny town in Texas. He had to walk a couple miles to meet his friends. He would leave early with a sandwich wrapped in wax paper. He would come back just before it got dark at night. At 10 years old.

And we wonder how the people of World War II managed to do what they did. Folks were tougher back then. **Respect**


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> I remember my Dad telling me stories of back when he was a kid in a tiny town in Texas. He had to walk a couple miles to meet his friends. He would leave early with a sandwich wrapped in wax paper. He would come back just before it got dark at night. At 10 years old.
> 
> And we wonder how the people of World War II managed to do what they did. Folks were tougher back then. **Respect**



I grew up on a farm. Walking a few miles every day checking on fences and stuff, overall throughout the day, was pretty common for me. In fact I'm glad I did that, and preferred it to doing stuff with the truck. I wasn't always old enough to drive the truck, so i just got used to walking a lot.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> S'up fam.
> 
> What show is this from? This question will haunt me until you answer it.


Polar Bear's Cafe!


----------



## verneder (Apr 7, 2018)

Hallo, How’s everyone’s day been?

My day has been sick, literally.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I grew up on a farm. Walking a few miles every day checking on fences and stuff, overall throughout the day, was pretty common for me. In fact I'm glad I did that, and preferred it to doing stuff with the truck. I wasn't always old enough to drive the truck, so i just got used to walking a lot.


I never grew up on a farm, but I've always wanted to. Growing up in the city can have it's downsides.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 7, 2018)

Drinking chilled Italian wine. Mourning  the loss of a drawing.

I'd be drawing but my family is walking about and I'd rather not explain why  drawing is a lingerie clad bat hanging out of an early 1950's business coupe.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I never grew up on a farm, but I've always wanted to. Growing up in the city can have it's downsides.


I don't blame you. That would be one awkward conversation starter.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't blame you. That would be one awkward conversation starter.


Yeah saying you lived in the city but wanted to live in the country is awkward (I assume you meant to quote me but you quoted yourself!)


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

verneder said:


> Hallo, How’s everyone’s day been?
> 
> My day has been sick, literally.


Exhausting, lots of cooking.  Hope ya feel better mate.


----------



## verneder (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Exhausting, lots of cooking.  Hope ya feel better mate.


Thanks.

What did you cook?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 7, 2018)

I think I'm the only furry hotrodder


----------



## Dongding (Apr 7, 2018)

Isn't @FluffyShutterbug ridiculously into cars? I can't imagine he doesn't have a project like that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm going to die of oversleeping


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm going to die of oversleeping


Rest in peace. Lol


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

verneder said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What did you cook?


Alot of things!  Mostly beef though.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm going to die of oversleeping


set an alarm clock ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ don't die


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Isn't @FluffyShutterbug ridiculously into cars? I can't imagine he doesn't have a project like that.


I'm into old stuff with pinstripes.
I'm closer to a traditional hotrodder with a foot into the rat rod scene.

Cut, weld, drive baby!

Which is hilarious as my tastes other than choppers hotrods and tattoos and piercings are pretty the opposite. 

I listen to EDM and crazy shit like vapor ware and dubstep, electroswing. Yet everything else is brass knuckles old  in my taste.

If you ever see a coffin tank chopper I front of a bar with a bat chick painted on the tank I'm probably the one who'd be riding it. If not give me their contact info, we'd be friends instantly :3


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

Good morning everyone <3 just got up 30 minutes ago from trying to continue the storyline of my dream hahaha sometimes it cooperates, sometimes it's just lost forever.



Open_Mind said:


> Some of us... the ancient ones... remember a time when we would go outside to play and the only rule was coming back before the porch light came on.
> At the moment I'm standing on my porch in Virginia watching it snow. Yesterday it was 75 degrees. Weather this time of year is crazy!!


Perhaps I'm a tad ancient too. I remember those good times when my folks would aggressively tell me to go outside and play hahaha. I didn't want to though, cos I keep falling and scraping my knees whenever I do. And lemme tell you those things sting when they get in contact with your sweat! No? It's probably just me. But oh boy, whenever my folks see it, they go straight for the rubbing alcohol and I run for it.
Sometimes I would go outside of our house but almost never outside our gates. We had a huge family estate with extended relatives living in the 5 houses within the property. I'd play with my cousins, 2nd cousins, and the servants' kids. We also had plenty of dogs. The most 'outside the gate' I got was playing with a girl from across the street.


BahgDaddy said:


> You can't do that now or someone will screech at you that's not taking care of your kids by keep 3 eyes on them 25/8


Yeah I find parents these days to be too coddling but with good reason - here at least. Kidnapping children for their organs is quite common here lately so...yeah.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 7, 2018)

Busy day for me, after the furmeet earlier I had a late gig.  I made the mistake of napping beforehand, and woke up in a mad panic 10 minutes after I planned to leave the house.  I got there just in time to play, and had a good one.  Sweaty though!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Busy day for me, after the furmeet earlier I had a late gig.  I made the mistake of napping beforehand, and woke up in a mad panic 10 minutes after I planned to leave the house.  I got there just in time to play, and had a good one.  Sweaty though!


Oopz! At least you made it and it went rather well!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

I went and ran a drain snake at my buddies house. Only been home thirty minutes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Set an alarm clock ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ don't die


Threw my alarm clock out the window the other day and heard an ambulance after


Bet someone sprained their ankles


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Threw my alarm clock out the window the other day and heard an ambulance after
> 
> 
> Bet someone sprained their ankles


Oops


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Threw my alarm clock out the window the other day and heard an ambulance after
> 
> 
> Bet someone sprained their ankles







Yeah that's probably it :V


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 7, 2018)

I once set the alarm clock on my phone for 6:00 pm instead of 6:00 am. I actually woke up before 6:00 am and thought nothing of it. However, it was quite odd to hear it ring in the evening.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 29997
> 
> Yeah that's probably it :V


Stop pulling my heartstrings will you not?
Actually please continue...
You keep me awake through the night :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Stop pulling my heartstrings will you not?
> Actually please continue...
> You keep me awake through the night :V


my apologies ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


 
new pulls


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

How the hell did you farm transient stones so fast?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How the hell did you farm transient stones so fast?


Well we get the login ones, I do the daily quests, and I've been working through the main campaign!  In on chapter4 right now.  ((even though its not translated into bloody english past chapter3))





I feel set for life.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Isn't @FluffyShutterbug ridiculously into cars? I can't imagine he doesn't have a project like that.


I've never worked on a car in my life... I'm, as they say, "book smart" about cars, truth be told.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I've never worked on a car in my life... I'm, as they say, "book smart" about cars, truth be told.


 
Nothing wrong with that. I'm very book smart about books.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

This blows I only have 1 fav character and 1 4Star character. I'm tempted to blow 10k yen on this game


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This blows I only have 1 fav character and 1 4Star character. I'm tempted to blow 10k yen on this game


At least you still have a well balanced group, I just got my first stave user.  
Don't do iiit, don't give in.  I can let you use my party leaders if ya need someone specific for a stage!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> At least you still have a well balanced group, I just got my first stave user.
> Don't do iiit, don't give in.  I can let you use my party leaders if ya need someone specific for a stage!


Dude I only have one water character


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dude I only have one water character


Managarmr is pretty neato tho mate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 7, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Managarmr is pretty neato tho mate.


Eh... Can't hit backline, I have Arslan as my brawler, don't want another one.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 7, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I've never worked on a car in my life... I'm, as they say, "book smart" about cars, truth be told.


Could have fooled me. You're like one of those people who are a walking talking sports almanac, but with car stuff. I just keep the fluids topped off. I used to do my own brakes because I had a line bust on me once, replace belts and hoses etc, and all the easy stuff. But aside from swapping a broken part for a new one I didn't really know what I was doing.

Nowadays I just buy a new car when the old one is paid off before it starts going downhill because everything is computerized these days and you can't even really work on your vehicle anymore anyways.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Eh... Can't hit backline, I have Arslan as my brawler, don't want another one.


Ahh, that's fair I spose.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Could have fooled me. You're like one of those people who are a walking talking sports almanac, but with car stuff. I just keep the fluids topped off. I used to do my own brakes because I had a line bust on me once, replace belts and hoses etc, and all the easy stuff. But aside from swapping a broken part for a new one I didn't really know what I was doing.
> 
> Nowadays I just buy a new car when the old one is paid off before it starts going downhill because everything is computerized these days and you can't even really work on your vehicle anymore anyways.



I might do that eventually, but i like older vehicles because I can get all the luxury features for almost the same price after depreciation.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Could have fooled me. You're like one of those people who are a walking talking sports almanac, but with car stuff. I just keep the fluids topped off. I used to do my own brakes because I had a line bust on me once, replace belts and hoses etc, and all the easy stuff. But aside from swapping a broken part for a new one I didn't really know what I was doing.
> 
> Nowadays I just buy a new car when the old one is paid off before it starts going downhill because everything is computerized these days and you can't even really work on your vehicle anymore anyways.


Although, it IS on my bucket list. I'd probably choose something easy to work on, like an air-cooled Volkswagen.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm a raging audiophile. I have 4 headsets in my room. TurtleBeach, Beats, SkullCandy and a Bluetooth headset I take to work. Recently looking around for audio-technica and my God the sound is better than that overpriced garbage called beats









The price hurts tho.
Still going to get it


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm a raging audiophile. I have 4 headsets in my room. TurtleBeach, Beats, SkullCandy and a Bluetooth headset I take to work. Recently looking around for audio-technica and my God the sound is better than that overpriced garbage called beats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a pair of Logitech, Steelseries, and Astros.  I tried turtlebeach but I got this weird bloody *BUZZING* in my ear 24/7.  Beats is straight trash though, I agree.  
That audio techinica one is bloody expensive mate, yer a tribute to yer fetish.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Beats is straight trash though, I agree.
> That audio techinica one is bloody expensive mate, yer a tribute to yer fetish.


Beats is more designed towards people who listens more on music with heavy bass, Hurts my ears listening to other music. Audio-Technica is so crisp I can listen at anything while not losing fidelity.

Will sell my nudes for money! Alms alms help out a poor panda


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Beats is more designed towards people who listens more on music with heavy bass, Hurts my ears listening to other music. Audio-Technica is so crisp I can listen at anything while not losing fidelity.
> 
> Will sell my nudes for money! Alms alms help out a poor panda


Such dedication.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Could have fooled me. You're like one of those people who are a walking talking sports almanac, but with car stuff. I just keep the fluids topped off. I used to do my own brakes because I had a line bust on me once, replace belts and hoses etc, and all the easy stuff. But aside from swapping a broken part for a new one I didn't really know what I was doing.
> 
> Nowadays I just buy a new car when the old one is paid off before it starts going downhill because everything is computerized these days and you can't even really work on your vehicle anymore anyways.


I've swapped a whole engine after replacing its timing chain with a hot rod dual roller timing chain rated for 500hp replaced the ECM fuel rail injectors. New headers and added in side pipes.  Got it back together via one photo on my phone and one diagram. It runs fine other than a squealing belt and the side pipes being a bit too low


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Such dedication.
> View attachment 30007


OwO
Lynel


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 8, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Although, it IS on my bucket list. I'd probably choose something easy to work on, like an air-cooled Volkswagen.


If you do and have questions hit me up. I'm a bit of an aircooled freak.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OwO
> Lynel


four legs are pretty great. ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ
(i wish i had four arms)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> four legs are pretty great. ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ
> (i wish i had four arms)


One for each nipples, one for penis and the other for fingering your butthole :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> One for each nipples, one for penis and the other for fingering your butthole :V






You've thought of this before mate.
(just dont tell anyone)


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 8, 2018)

Da fuq did I just read.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 8, 2018)

I happen to know that scene... It is... one of my faves if that character is a one-off for the episode of whatever it was I watched.

I'll say no more.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Da fuq did I just read.


You've seen nothing my friend.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You've seen nothing my friend.
> View attachment 30010


I'm from the cities you don't have to threaten me. Just give me green and you'll have my silence.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm from the cities you don't have to threaten me. Just give me green and you'll have my silence.








I expect you to hold to your word.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Morning fellow fuzzballs


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Morning fellow fuzzballs


Morning nerd :V


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Some of us... the ancient ones... remember a time when we would go outside to play and the only rule was coming back before the porch light came on.
> 
> At the moment I'm standing on my porch in Virginia watching it snow. Yesterday it was 75 degrees. Weather this time of year is crazy!!


I use to play out till it got dark, or my tea was ready and my mum shouted to call me in!!


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerd :V


Told you before, I'm a proud nerd


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Told you before, I'm a proud nerd


Acknowledged! Just my normal greetings that's all


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Morning fellow fuzzballs


G'mornin.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Acknowledged! Just my normal greetings that's all


Nowt wrong with that, beats a boring "good morning" anytime.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'mornin.


PB!!!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> PB!!!!!


PANDA!!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> PANDA!!!!


Do you have a nice ass in real life?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Got a nice planned at my parents today (I say planned, more like an excuse to enjoy a home cooked meal ).


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you have a nice ass in real life?


It's been called nice, it's okay.  “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ



RagnarTheWolf said:


> Got a nice planned at my parents today (I say planned, more like an excuse to enjoy a home cooked meal ).


Never a bad excuse mate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Got a nice planned at my parents today (I say planned, more like an excuse to enjoy a home cooked meal ).


Living with my parents vs living alone





PolarizedBear said:


> It's been called nice, it's okay.  “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


I'm hungry


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Living with my parents vs living alone
> View attachment 30019
> 
> I'm hungry


Go make some food!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Go make some food!


Cook for me babe :V
You're a chef by trade?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cook for me babe :V
> You're a chef by trade?


I am indeed a bear in the chef field!
However I lack both the ability of teleportation and a good throwing arm. 
Go eat some food.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I am indeed a bear in the chef field!
> However I lack both the ability of teleportation and a good throwing arm.
> Go eat some food.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


This is very sexy. I like chefs :V they're one the sexiest occupation.
Earned yourself a Micheline Star or are you a line chef?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is very sexy. I like chefs :V they're one the sexiest occupation.
> Earned yourself a Micheline Star or are you a line chef?


Chefs are sexy?  I'll worry about a Micheline Star once I get around to owning my own place!  Although my friend tells me they're overrated.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ  It's all marketing and research.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Chefs are sexy?  I'll worry about a Micheline Star once I get around to owning my own place!  Although my friend tells me they're overrated.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ  It's all marketing and research.


It's still bragging rights. I don't recall seeing an Australian restaurant with stars :V you better be the first


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

Live well. It is the greatest revenge.
– The Talmud


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's still bragging rights. I don't recall seeing an Australian restaurant with stars :V you better be the first


Really?  You'll have to check out Sepia sometime, it's one of the greatest restaurants in the world!  We have a few restaurants with stars actually <3
(also sorry my bloody thing doesnt tell me when I get inbox mssgs, I just responded)



Simo said:


> Live well. It is the greatest revenge.
> – The Talmud


I like that quote.  Live well through good food.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Really? You'll have to check out Sepia sometime, it's one of the greatest restaurants in the world! We have a few restaurants with stars actually <3


Worked in one of those fancy restaurants? What's your specialty?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Worked in one of those fancy restaurants? What's your specialty?


No. Not yet anyways.  I love making deserts, I used to work in a cake shop through school, I'd say baking is my specialty if we wanna be nitpicky about it mate.  My favourite thing to make is curry and risotto though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> No. Not yet anyways.  I love making deserts, I used to work in a cake shop through school, I'd say baking is my specialty if we wanna be nitpicky about it mate.  My favourite thing to make is curry and risotto though.


You did finish culinary school right?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You did finish culinary school right?


Started a year after secondary so yes! I'd love to go overseas to the United States or so to learn more from professionals though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Started a year after secondary so yes! I'd love to go overseas to the United States or so to learn more from professionals though.


So you decided to master American cuisine?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So you decided to master American cuisine?


I'd love to learn things from all over the world if I were to be honest.  The US just seems like a really versatile bloody place. 
That country makes me a tad nervous though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'd love to learn things from all over the world if I were to be honest.  The US just seems like a really versatile bloody place.
> That country makes me a tad nervous though.


T.T 
My heart is broken


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> four legs are pretty great. ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ
> (i wish i had four arms)


Four hands are pretty ace.  IRL I have that foot mutation thing too, so my feet are pretty ape like in how they curl.  Handy when climbing


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Four hands are pretty ace.  IRL I have that foot mutation thing too, so my feet are pretty ape like in how they curl.  Handy when climbing


I gotta see this


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Four hands are pretty ace.  IRL I have that foot mutation thing too, so my feet are pretty ape like in how they curl.  Handy when climbing


You have actual gorilla feet?  That's pretty damn cool actually!


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> T.T
> My heart is broken


I'm pretty comfortable here though I won't lie, I don't know much outside to other places unless visiting family overseas. ʕ´• ᴥ •`ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm pretty comfortable here though I won't lie, I don't know much outside to other places unless visiting family overseas. ʕ´• ᴥ •`ʔ


Oh sorry, I was just thinking about my ex
Just feel slightly bitter at the US and Canada


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh sorry, I was just thinking about my ex
> Just feel slightly bitter at the US and Canada


Ohhh my apologies mate, didn't mean to boil bad blood, exes are a pain.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I gotta see this


Unfortunately I’m quite self conscious about my feet, due to a terrible habit I have of picking at my toenails (yeah, I know, yuck and all), so any pics would have to be about four weeks after I finally manage to stop doing that.  They’re not proper gorilla feet, they just curl a lot more than the average with my toes able to fully grip when curled 90 degrees or more down.  Plus they’re rather hairy, like a hobbit 

Apparently about one in twenty of us have the same mutation, which according to Creationists was absolutely definitely caused by sinful yiffing on Noah’s Ark, because there’s absolutely definitely no way that humans and apes share a common ancestor or anything


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ohhh my apologies mate, didn't mean to boil bad blood, exes are a pain.


No worries, you're healing my heart that is why I'm very fond of you. It's just your energy is very addicting. 

I was a very toxic person before you came along :V now I'm at least less toxic


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No worries, you're healing my heart that is why I'm very fond of you. It's just your energy is very addicting.
> 
> I was a very toxic person before you came along :V now I'm at least less toxic


You were never that bad to begin with


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 8, 2018)

what's this thing I hear about going to the US ey????? *bursts out of Panpan's tummy fur and brings you and PB closer together*

good afternoon?? good evening?? it's 6pm and the sun is down.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Unfortunately I’m quite self conscious about my feet, due to a terrible habit I have of picking at my toenails (yeah, I know, yuck and all), so any pics would have to be about four weeks after I finally manage to stop doing that.  They’re not proper gorilla feet, they just curl a lot more than the average with my toes able to fully grip when curled 90 degrees or more down.  Plus they’re rather hairy, like a hobbit
> 
> Apparently about one in twenty of us have the same mutation, which according to Creationists was absolutely definitely caused by sinful yiffing on Noah’s Ark, because there’s absolutely definitely no way that humans and apes share a common ancestor or anything


I can pick things up with my feet as well!  Oh god my ancestors did some horrible things...



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No worries, you're healing my heart that is why I'm very fond of you. It's just your energy is very addicting.
> 
> I was a very toxic person before you came along :V now I'm at least less toxic


I'm really glad I got to meet all of ya, it's been nice to be able to relax and talk to you guys.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ  Rather bloody stressful life, it feels like I can genuinely enjoy myself talkin here.
(I somehow doubt you could be considered a toxic individual, ya big lazy panda.)



zenmaldita said:


> what's this thing I hear about going to the US ey????? *bursts out of Panpan's tummy fur and brings you and PB closer together*
> 
> good afternoon?? good evening?? it's 6pm and the sun is down.


Hey nice icon Zen, how ya doin?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm really glad I got to meet all of ya,


<3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I can pick things up with my feet as well!  Oh god my ancestors did some horrible things...


I hope you realise this means I’m now on your family’s side of the room when you marry @Mikazuki Marazhu


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I hope you realise this means I’m now on your family’s side of the room when you marry @Mikazuki Marazhu


Ohh this is nice :V
I always want @GarthTheWereWolf to be my best man and @zenmaldita as bridesmaid?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Four hands are pretty ace.  IRL I have that foot mutation thing too, so my feet are pretty ape like in how they curl.  Handy when climbing


This I have to see.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm glad to have met you all (and those on furry servers on discord). I feel more relaxed and can have a laugh, and forget about my mental health issues.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'm glad to have met you all (and those on furry servers on discord). I feel more relaxed and can have a laugh, and forget about my mental health issues.


Pat pat
Good Wolfie :V Who's the good boy? Where's the good boy?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> This I have to see.


LOL.  Everyone now thinks I have full on monkey feet 

Here’s an article about the study that identified the condition.

www.bbc.co.uk: Ape-like feet 'found in one in 13'


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pat pat
> Good Wolfie :V Who's the good boy? Where's the good boy?


*wags my tail and rolls about playfully* Me! Im a good boy...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> LOL.  Everyone now thinks I have full on monkey feet
> 
> Here’s an article about the study that identified the condition.
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk: Ape-like feet 'found in one in 13'


No! I want tits-I mean pics!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I hope you realise this means I’m now on your family’s side of the room when you marry @Mikazuki Marazhu


That would be some weird as hell development if you were my fifteenth cousin or some shit.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ohh this is nice :V
> I always want @GarthTheWereWolf to be my best man and @zenmaldita as bridesmaid?


Don't talk about marriage or anything like that!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That would be some weird as hell development if you were my fifteenth cousin or some shit.
> 
> 
> Don't talk about marriage or anything like that!
> View attachment 30022


W-wait y-you don't like me? T_T


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> W-wait y-you don't like me? T_T






Talking about random marriages is bad karma, like spontaneous combustion  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That would be some weird as hell development if you were my fifteenth cousin or some shit.


If you’re an Aussie descended from British immigrants it’s pretty likely that I am


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> If you’re an Aussie descended from British immigrants it’s pretty likely that I am


Well I'll be a monkeys uncle :V



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30024


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30024


aww don't worry panpan, we can still plan your wedding without pb knowing :3c

@pb yaaaasss i changed it cos the first one looked so grouchy hahaha 
also panpan's right. you have a soothing aura
like a capybara


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

Panda bear needs tissue for his nose, else he bleed, and not like Panda Jesus. Poor Panda, poor bear, why you bleed so? :V And why panda go ' yaaaaaaaaaa', oh Panda, poor panda, oh all furs will give huggles, you koalify for afr luv.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 8, 2018)

speakin of-----do we have someone here who has a capybara fursona? 
they better be chill af


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> speakin of-----do we have someone here who has a capybara fursona?
> they better be chill af



An edgy, tetchy capybara would be amusing though!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> aww don't worry panpan, we can still plan your wedding without pb knowing :3c
> 
> @pb yaaaasss i changed it cos the first one looked so grouchy hahaha
> also panpan's right. you have a soothing aura
> like a capybara


capybeara *shot*


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm soooo bored


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> capybeara *shot*


cease! hahahahaha


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Apr 8, 2018)

Waw wuw waw wuw 
 Skiddale skidoddal your dick is now a noodle, man I'm sooo bored bordom kills, I'll just start on my ref anyone wanna help?


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

some bear are coming, here?






Oh, my!


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Waw wuw waw wuw
> Skiddale skidoddal your dick is now a noodle, man I'm sooo bored bordom kills, I'll just start on my ref anyone wanna help?



Sorry for the harsh song before; just there's so many aggressive bears out there! But I know a lotta wolves, gentle, sweet...many for years, loyal...what sort do ya like? I suggest this, is maybe odd, Ethiopian Wolf:








Not a fox.

Wolf!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sorry for the harsh song before; just there's so many aggressive bears out there! But I know a lotta wolves, gentle, sweet...many for years, loyal...what sort do ya like? I suggest this, is maybe odd, Ethiopian Wolf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am not aggressive. Also sleepy, I think pandas already passed out. Now ya wont have to worry about aggressive bears mate.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 8, 2018)

Strange little wolves, excellent coffee, Mulatu Astatke; seems like Ethiopia has a lot going on...


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Am not aggressive. Also sleepy, I think pandas already passed out. Now ya wont have to worry about aggressive bears mate.



Aw, but that song, the end!

You bears are bad. Just admit it.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 8, 2018)

Just to play devil's advocate;


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, but that song, the end!
> 
> You bears are bad. Just admit it.


Naaah we just wanna eat sushi and salmon mate.


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Naaah we just wanna eat sushi and salmon and mate.



See?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> See?


Fiiine I see how it is. I wont invite ya to an overseas sushi trip. Was gnna treat ya to sashimi n everything.


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Fiiine I see how it is. I wont invite ya to an overseas sushi trip. Was gnna treat ya to sashimi n everything.



I'll stow away! Ha!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'll stow away! Ha!



Someone is taking a page from the vulpine playbook.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'll stow away! Ha!


I will not pay for your sushi. :V


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I will not pay for your sushi. :V



You will, and you shall find it an honor to! And, the finest.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 8, 2018)

I thought they had a furry discount on sushi.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> You will, and you shall find it an honor to! And, the finest.


How bad do ya want sushi



Izzy4895 said:


> I thought they had a furry discount on sushi.


Its a bearable amount


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Slow day on FAF!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Slow day on FAF!


It's a Sunday buddy. Maybe some people are at church, sleeping in, or just spending some offline time with their loved ones.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

I love how my dogs can sit there at the fence and bark and growl and act all vicious at anybody walking by, but the momoent they are on this side of the fence they are all licks and pants and slobber and wagging tails. I Love My Dogs!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm having a slow day in real life too!  Think I wore myself out with that late gig last night.  I lounged around, played some guitar, took the dog to the park and drank a lot of tea.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm having a slow day in real life too!  Think I wore myself out with that late gig last night.  I lounged around, played some guitar, took the dog to the park and drank a lot of tea.


Do you Scotts ever drink coffee?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's a Sunday buddy. Maybe some people are at church, sleeping in, or just spending some offline time with their loved ones.


I guess. I am about to go lay back down. Woke up with a headache, a toothache, and a backache. Yay 42.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 8, 2018)

Imagine the forums WITHOUT the open chat.
LLord.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)

I started drinking black coffee a few months back and now I cant stand the taste of any coffee with cream or sugar in it. Plus all those extra calories will go straight to my thighs.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do you Scotts ever drink coffee?



I have a cup in the morning, then it's tea for the rest of the day.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I started drinking black coffee a few months back and now I cant stand the taste of any coffee with cream or sugar in it. Plus all those extra calories will go straight to my thighs.


THICC THIGHS ARE HOT
what the hell did I just say?
Damnit I couldn’t resist


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Imagine the forums WITHOUT the open chat.
> LLord.


Alot more boring.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> THICC THIGHS ARE HOT
> what the hell did I just say?
> Damnit I couldn’t resist


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> THICC THIGHS ARE HOT
> what the hell did I just say?
> Damnit I couldn’t resist


Gays don't like me with fat love handles, plus I wear skinny jeans


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Gays don't like me with fat love handles, plus I wear skinny jeans


Why did you take my post literally?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, I am off. Bye Furries! See you all later!*pads off to cave to sleep off headache*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do you Scotts ever drink coffee?


Whiskey is their thing from what I read



 


Massan Otter said:


> I'm having a slow day in real life too!  Think I wore myself out with that late gig last night.  I lounged around, played some guitar, took the dog to the park and drank a lot of tea.












Interesting, gotta visit there for the men


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Why did you take my post literally?


I didn't, I just like to mess around sometimes


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Whiskey is their thing from what I read
> View attachment 30033
> 
> 
> ...



A proper kilt is much heavier than you'd expect - they're thick wool and pleated, so they don't blow around easily.  Kilted weddings are not without their perils though...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> A proper kilt is much heavier than you'd expect - they're thick wool and pleated, so they don't blow around easily.  Kilted weddings are not without their perils though...


If I pray to 風神 enough maybe that won't matter


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I didn't, I just like to mess around sometimes


Lol ok then XD


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Apr 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sorry for the harsh song before; just there's so many aggressive bears out there! But I know a lotta wolves, gentle, sweet...many for years, loyal...what sort do ya like? I suggest this, is maybe odd, Ethiopian Wolf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought about that


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 8, 2018)

Saw the Tartan Day Parade while I was out yesterday. It was pretty neat.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Saw the Tartan Day Parade while I was out yesterday. It was pretty neat.


My partner is Irish, but of Ulster Scots heritage.  He has three different tartans he could wear, the Ulster tartan for his clan, the Scottish tartan for his clan, plus the tartan from the older clan they sprung from. 

I'm quite jealous about the amount of identity the celtic British nations have TBH.  The English really don't have our own heritage, we've just stolen everyone elses'.  Our flag is from a Turkish/Armenian saint, our national flower is originally Persian, most popular dish is Indian, our lack of national anthem is extremely embarrassing, and even our language is just a mix of Flemish, Danish and French.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Hiyah peeps!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Hewro n der!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Prynhawn da Okami. Mae bod Saesneg yn ddiflas, felly dwi'n awr Gymraeg


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Prynhawn da Okami. Mae bod yn Saesneg yn ddiflas, felly dwi'n awr yn Gymraeg


Uh huh.(no idea)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Uh huh.(no idea)


Hehe.  Nobody ever speaks Welsh.  I even had to correct the crappy Google Translate effort once I saw how rubbish it was


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Hehe.  Nobody ever speaks Welsh.  I even had to correct the crappy Google Translate effort once I saw how rubbish it was


I was trying to figure it out. I figured it probably said "Greetings Okami! Just chilling at the gym." Was I close?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was trying to figure it out. I figured it probably said "Greetings Okami! Just chilling at the gym." Was I close?


"Good afternoon Okami.  I'm bored of being English, so I am Welsh now" 

Don't look for any patterns or clues.  Welsh is a law unto itself


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> "Good afternoon Okami.  I'm bored of being English, so I am Welsh now"
> 
> Don't look for any patterns or clues.  Welsh is a law unto itself


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> -kilt horror story-



That is both hilarious and disgusting.

What kind of horrible man-bear-pig do you have to be to not wipe your own ass on your wedding day...?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 8, 2018)

My grandmother's name was Walsh, does that count as Welsh?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> My grandmother's name was Walsh, does that count as Welsh?


Lol!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> My grandmother's name was Walsh, does that count as Welsh?


Only sort of.  You probably already know why


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> A proper kilt is much heavier than you'd expect - they're thick wool and pleated, so they don't blow around easily.  Kilted weddings are not without their perils though...



Ummm... ooh la... la?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Alas, it tis be the time of The Supper! I need to go fix dinner yo! Bbl!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ummm... ooh la... la?


Poo la la more like


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Alas, it tis be the time of The Supper! I need to go fix dinner yo! Bbl!


Se ya matey.  I'm going to bed in a bit, so have a good rest of your day/evening


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Se ya matey.  I'm going to bed in a bit, so have a good rest of your day/evening


You too Paws!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Poo la la more like



Ewwww la la


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 8, 2018)

Mothers maiden name is Jameson. Yupe like the whiskey. I really would love some kilts.

Speaking of clothes I spent 167.xx dollars on a new wardrobe.

:v im gonna have to take some photos I found a bunch of stuff I like. But I also learned that even amongst the same brand small medium or large varies towards the pattern. So even though I'm a lightweight guy on some brands I'm a large. (However I was getting these as over shirts xD. I like wearing t-shirts with blazers or button ups over them.) Now I need to find my brown leather vest!


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Apr 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sorry for the harsh song before; just there's so many aggressive bears out there! But I know a lotta wolves, gentle, sweet...many for years, loyal...what sort do ya like? I suggest this, is maybe odd, Ethiopian Wolf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it gray wolf


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Mothers maiden name is Jameson. Yupe like the whiskey. I really would love some kilts.


That's a name that ought to have at least two tartans.  Pretty widespread across Scotland and Ireland.


----------



## Leah (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi everybody! How's your day going?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Mothers maiden name is Jameson. Yupe like the whiskey. I really would love some kilts.
> 
> Speaking of clothes I spent 167.xx dollars on a new wardrobe.
> 
> :v im gonna have to take some photos I found a bunch of stuff I like. But I also learned that even amongst the same brand small medium or large varies towards the pattern. So even though I'm a lightweight guy on some brands I'm a large. (However I was getting these as over shirts xD. I like wearing t-shirts with blazers or button ups over them.) Now I need to find my brown leather vest!



This is why I have to try things on in store before I buy... because of the absurd sizing variation across clothing brands xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 8, 2018)

Leah said:


> Hi everybody! How's your day going?


Hi Leah!

It's going well here.

How about yours?


----------



## Leah (Apr 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Leah!
> 
> It's going well here.
> 
> How about yours?



Hi aloveablebunny!
It's going ok here. What are you up to?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 8, 2018)

Leah said:


> Hi aloveablebunny!
> It's going ok here. What are you up to?


Working on cleaning house :]


----------



## Leah (Apr 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Working on cleaning house :]



Nice. I should be actually be attempting to do the same thing _lol_. Oh well. It'll still be there tomorrow.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 8, 2018)

Leah said:


> Nice. I should be actually be attempting to do the same thing _lol_. Oh well. It'll still be there tomorrow.


I uh, effectively did NOTHING yesterday, so I've been playing catch-up today haha


----------



## Leah (Apr 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I uh, effectively did NOTHING yesterday, so I've been playing catch-up today haha



Nothing can be good fun sometimes


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 8, 2018)

Leah said:


> Nothing can be good fun sometimes


After the very busy week I had, it felt *amazing* to not have any obligations!


----------



## Leah (Apr 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> After the very busy week I had, it felt *amazing* to not have any obligations!



Yeah, I can certainly understand that.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

G'day everyone, watcha all up to?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'day everyone, watcha all up to?


Searching for free time in the middle of an airport: I really wish I had more time to visit the forums.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'day everyone, watcha all up to?


Writing a story, and struggling to decide what species I want the main furry character to be.

Initially, it was a wolf, but I can't really decide.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Writing a story, and struggling to decide what species I want the main furry character to be.
> 
> Initially, it was a wolf, but I can't really decide.


Pick a panda bear or a highland cattle :V


----------



## Dongding (Apr 8, 2018)

Wolf is the everyman. Can't go wrong with wolf.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wolf is the everyman. Can't go wrong with wolf.


Wolves are bland and boring, 2nd to dogs and cats

We need a protagonist that is cool and cute.. like me :V

#suckingmyowncock


----------



## Dongding (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wolves are bland and boring


I take offense to that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I take offense to that.


Says the she-I mean wolf


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pick a panda bear or a highland cattle :V


I was thinking a type of bear, so a panda _could _work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Searching for free time in the middle of an airport: I really wish I had more time to visit the forums.


Doin' some traveling?



DragonMaster21 said:


> I was thinking a type of bear, so a panda _could _work. Any other suggestions?


Could always go for a Sun Bear or a grizzly, they've got a nice design to em.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wolves are bland and boring, 2nd to dogs and cats
> 
> We need a protagonist that is cool and cute.. like me :V
> 
> #suckingmyowncock



How do ya get so good at stretching? :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wolves are bland and boring, 2nd to dogs and cats
> 
> We need a protagonist that is cool and cute.. like me :V
> 
> #suckingmyowncock



You must have a very limber back.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Doin' some traveling?



My friends dragged me off to pax east.  It was good, but too many people for me.

Looks like i'm boarding, so goodbye free time


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Could always go for a Sun Bear or a grizzly, they've got a nice design to em.


Hmm... I'd probably go for a grizzly, considering he's supposed to be a warrior, and Sun Bears look a bit too derpy for ny tastes, though it looks like they have smoother fur. Maybe a hybrid?

Plus he's supposed to be a bit bara-ish... Bears are pretty good for that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You must have a very limber back.


Best way to learn dick sucking is to do it to yourself ammirite? :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You must have a very limber back.


I bet it's a very long dong :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hmm... I'd probably go for a grizzly, considering he's supposed to be a warrior, and Sun Bears look a bit too derpy for ny tastes, though it looks like they have smoother fur. Maybe a hybrid?
> 
> Plus he's supposed to be a bit bara-ish... Bears are pretty good for that.


Bears are yer #1 source of bara, always a good choice.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Best way to learn dick sucking is to do it to yourself ammirite? :V



I about broke my back tryin dude. 



PolarizedBear said:


> Bears are yer #1 source of bara, always a good choice.
> View attachment 30067



Where do you find this stuff? XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I about broke my back tryin dude.


You're doing it wrong! Find an empty wall, put a matress next to it. Lay your back on the wall while upside down, use gravity to lower dick to your mouth :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're doing it wrong! Find an empty wall, put a matress next to it. Lay your back on the wall while upside down, use gravity to lower dick to your mouth :V


It's that easy?. . .
Not that I'm archiving this information by any means.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 8, 2018)

The forum truly is the wild west these days.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The forum truly is the wild west these days.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 8, 2018)

oh my god i am so fucking boooooreeeeeed..................


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh my god i am so fucking boooooreeeeeed..................


Could always play a game or somethin, I've been tryin to setup Diablo2 for the past hour.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Could always play a game or somethin, I've been tryin to setup Diablo2 for the past hour.



this always happens when i go away for work for long periods i hate every minute of it but when i'm not doing it i get frustrated with people and really bored

i was making a compilation but stopped after 38 secs and now i'm thinking of just going fishing i bought like $380 worth of Rapala gear while i was away


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> this always happens when i go away for work for long periods i hate every minute of it but when i'm not doing it i get frustrated with people and really bored
> 
> i was making a compilation but stopped after 38 secs and now i'm thinking of just going fishing i bought like $380 worth of Rapala gear while i was away


That always sounds fun, mate.  Guessin' yer big on fishing then?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 8, 2018)

i'd say so i don't do it as much as i used to


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'd say so i don't do it as much as i used to


It's always a nice thing to do to relax every once in a while.  Granted I'm pretty bloody terrible at it anyways.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Could always play a game or somethin, I've been tryin to setup Diablo2 for the past hour.



Be sure the get the spam filter going once you do. D2 battlenet is a mess for obnoxious spammers nowadays.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 8, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> This is why I have to try things on in store before I buy... because of the absurd sizing variation across clothing brands xD


It's even worse for women's clothes I've seen.  seriously from what I've witnessed the sizing system might as well be a shrug as most of the time it's not even in the same ballpark.

It's crazy. I'm glad they had a fitting room for me to try on clothes that wasn't locked up.  (Yes I was bad and brought in more than three articles of clothing into the changing room) 

I'm also glad I went the "fuck it I like this shirt let's see how large a large is on my skinny ass."

So glad I tried.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Be sure the get the spam filter going once you do. D2 battlenet is a mess for obnoxious spammers nowadays.


Oh yeah!  Was gnna harass you to play D2 with @Mikazuki Marazhu and I whenever.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm down~ would just be a matter of syncing our various time-zones and free time


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 8, 2018)

you can generally get a feel to the brand and can tell what kind of demographic they'll be for

for example my main brand superdry is for athletic body types Hugo Boss Green would be for like late 20s to late 30s Rodd & Gunn would be for middle aged men etc etc


DarkoKavinsky said:


> It's even worse for women's clothes I've seen.  seriously from what I've witnessed the sizing system might as well be a shrug as most of the time it's not even in the same ballpark.
> 
> It's crazy. I'm glad they had a fitting room for me to try on clothes that wasn't locked up.  (Yes I was bad and brought in more than three articles of clothing into the changing room)
> 
> ...



you never said where you're buying stuff from different brands usually cater to different body shapes and age demographics 

example Superdry is for thin to athletic youth where as Rodd&Gunn is catered to like middle aged men/ muscular/fat youth who want a corporate casual officer worker look


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm down~ would just be a matter of syncing our various time-zones and free time


That's fair, it's about 1:28pm for me as it stands. ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're doing it wrong! Find an empty wall, put a matress next to it. Lay your back on the wall while upside down, use gravity to lower dick to your mouth :V



Yeah, I'm limber, but not that limber! Really, I like my vertebrae in a straight line.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

It is 8:30pm for me. Lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

>be me
>Kind hearted furfag
>Sees a poor furry with no fursona/avatar
>Offers to commission someone to draw him an avatar
>Refuses
>Ok.jpeg
>FeelsBadMan.avi


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 8, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> It is 8:30pm for me. Lol



Same. Hi fellow west coast fur!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Same. Hi fellow west coast fur!


My my this is good news, I hope you furfags will meet and get along :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Same. Hi fellow west coast fur!



G'd evening. West coast best coast.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> G'd evening. Central coast best coast.


Corrected


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >be me
> >Kind hearted furfag
> >Sees a poor furry with no fursona/avatar
> >Offers to commission someone to draw him an avatar
> ...


Yer a bloody sweetheart for even offerin' mate.





screw ya too blizz


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yer a bloody sweetheart for even offerin' mate.
> 
> View attachment 30070
> screw ya too blizz



Run it as administrator in compatibility mode for Windows XP


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 8, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Run it as administrator in compatibility mode for Windows XP


Yeah I actually just figured that out, only feel a tad stupid.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)

The fuck are my co-workers doing on our work chatroom




Stop using the group to gossip and get back to work!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The fuck are my co-workers doing on our work chatroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



translate


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The fuck are my co-workers doing on our work chatroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's such a cute skin ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ
What are they gossipin about?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I was thinking a type of bear, so a panda _could _work. Any other suggestions?


Baaat?



Posted up a photo of a sample of some of the clothes I got. I also went insane picked up a new razor. (It's a copy of the old school gillettes but hey! It's sharp enough to draw blood, and I seldom use an electric razor :v) beard oil new nice shampoo not the cheap shit my folks get and three body washes.

This means I have 4 different razors an entire set of beard products (preshave oil, lather, Lemon scented after shave balm, beard oil, mustache claymation) an entire set of body washes and now two shampoos (Frankly this new one works better) I spoiled myself today.

Even though I spent 167 on clothes they were all clearanced out heavily. I spent 167 when if at full price they would cost 359 dollars. I'd say I did good.

How the hell do these stores stay in business who buys this stuff at full price?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

About another co-workers cute girlfriend and their plan to kidnap 


GreenZone said:


> translate


森田さんに赤塚くんが鶴見に拉致られそうってチクりました
Google translate this :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> About another co-workers cute girlfriend and their plan to kidnap
> 
> 森田さんに赤塚くんが鶴見に拉致られそうってチクりました
> Google translate this :V



that's kinda fucked


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> About another co-workers cute girlfriend and their plan to kidnap
> 
> 森田さんに赤塚くんが鶴見に拉致られそうってチクりました
> Google translate this :V


kidnapping's a weird hobby.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Baaat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd be amazed at how many people just buy things at face value without lookin' into things mate.  Practically the lifeblood of some stores.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> kidnapping's a weird hobby.


I really don't feel comfortable hearing this. As this seems kind of major.


PolarizedBear said:


> You'd be amazed at how many people just buy things at face value without lookin' into things mate.  Practically the lifeblood of some stores.



I've mastered the art of being a cheapass. I even look at price per oz and compare onsale items to not onsale items. You'd be shocked how even with food just because it's onsale doesn't mean it's cheaper.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I really don't feel comfortable hearing this. As this seems kind of major


I'm sure they were joking :V
Kidnapping is bad ok?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> G'd evening. West coast best coast.


Nope. East coast!!!(could care less because we all 'Merican)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

Idk wtf I just walked in on.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. East coast!!!(could care less because we all 'Merican)


Until the war between blue and red States :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Idk wtf I just walked in on.


The polar bear will pay you for your silence. How do you think I bought a new wardrobe?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> The polar bear will pay you for your silence. How do you think I bought a new wardrobe?


The bat speaks the truth.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> The polar bear will pay you for your silence. How do you think I bought a new wardrobe?


Nice new digs!!! Polar bears are great!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Until the war between blue and red States :V


Fuck that! The idiot won!!! What to do what to do#!??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The bat speaks the truth.
> View attachment 30075


Aussie Polar Bears must be special.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Fuck that! The idiot won!!! What to do what to do#!??


I pray theres not another civil war. I feel one side is more prepared than the other side would ever imagine.

And there's more than one other side too.

:v also I'd really prefer not to have to worry about material law and jackboots.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I pray theres not another civil war. I feel one side is more prepared than the other side would ever imagine.
> 
> And there's more than one other side too.
> 
> :v also I'd really prefer not to have to worry about material law and jackboots.


No worries mate! We can just sit back and watch them blow each other to hell, and then we can have the peace we always dreamed of. But learn Mandarin, because we would soon have a billion Chinese folks running this country.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Aussie Polar Bears must be special.


Nah just bears in general, mostly pandas.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> I pray theres not another civil war. I feel one side is more prepared than the other side would ever imagine.
> 
> And there's more than one other side too.
> 
> :v also I'd really prefer not to have to worry about material law and jackboots.


I don't think theres gnna be one it'd be awful if that were the case.  I'm sure everything will work out like most people that disagree with political leaders.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Nah just bears in general, mostly pandas.
> 
> 
> I don't think theres gnna be one it'd be awful if that were the case.  I'm sure everything will work out like most people that disagree with political leaders.


i saw that!! Im sure our little Japanese Panda will appreciate it(yall need to just get room already). And there will never be a civil war here as long as the populous are allowed to own firearms(hence the 2nd amendment)


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No worries mate! We can just sit back and watch them blow each other to hell, and then we can have the peace we always dreamed of. But learn Mandarin, because we would soon have a billion Chinese folks running this country.


My plan is to go to Texas it's already joked to be its own country, but frankly it's true. Shit came to shove it'd survive.

Yeah and we're kinda China's crack whore economically. Seriously look at anything in your house that has been made since Clinton era. I bet you if it's not Taiwan it's China.

One trade embargo and were fucked without the courtesy of a drink first, let alone lube or a reach around.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> i saw that!! Im sure our little Japanese Panda will appreciate it(yall need to just get room already). And there will never be a civil war here as long as the populous are allowed to own firearms(hence the 2nd amendment)



This is why politically it's important. Also those who want anarchy could never survive it. I've noticed a lot of groups popping up calling for anarchy, civil unrest and even racial genocide were I live.

It's too fucking crazy where I live.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> My plan is to go to Texas it's already joked to be its own country, but frankly it's true. Shit came to shove it'd survive.
> 
> Yeah and we're kinda China's crack whore economically. Seriously look at anything in your house that has been made since Clinton era. I bet you if it's not Taiwan it's China.
> 
> ...


Its ok. China will survive. Usa will survive. Wal Mart might not make it. Or Dollar stores because ALL their merch comes from China. But we shall see.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> i saw that!! Im sure our little Japanese Panda will appreciate it(yall need to just get room already). And there will never be a civil war here as long as the populous are allowed to own firearms(hence the 2nd amendment)


One day I'll have to figure out how to go to Japan to give him a big bloody bear hug, traveling blows.

Y'know if oceania isnt blown to smithereens first.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

Awoooooooo!!!! 1:15 am here!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> One day I'll have to figure out how to go to Japan to give him a big bloody bear hug, traveling blows.
> 
> Y'know if oceania isnt blown to smithereens first.


You two are cute! Love seeing blooming romances on here!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> One day I'll have to figure out how to go to Japan to give him a big bloody bear hug, traveling blows.
> 
> Y'know if oceania isnt blown to smithereens first.


And honestly, you two aint far apart.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You two are cute! Love seeing blooming romances on here!!







Police bear sent to your position ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And honestly, you two aint far apart.


That's true, travel is still hell mate.  Also the fear of being in a country and not speakin' the language is nerve wrackin, I took a trip to France once and that was a straight hell.

If anything I'd like to cook in Japan someday.  I'm no where near good enough though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30078
> 
> Police bear sent to your position ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ
> 
> ...


But all the translation apps now should get you through!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But all the translation apps now should get you through!


Translation apps are really interesting, but you don't think that's insulting at all?  I always figured if ya have the nerve to go to a country to stay or work you should learn the language.  I'm sure the apps would be great for trips and vacations though.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Translation apps are really interesting, but you don't think that's insulting at all?  I always figured if ya have the nerve to go to a country to stay or work you should learn the language.  I'm sure the apps would be great for trips and vacations though.


Have the panda teach you the language. I'm sure he'll bend over backwards for you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Have the panda teach you the language. I'm sure he'll bend over backwards for you.


Right!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Have the panda teach you the language. I'm sure he'll bend over backwards for you.


Hah!  I'm like a damn brick wall mate, I gotta study like hell.  I'd never force someone to try n get things through my skull.  I'm still trying to memorize all the kana.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hah!  I'm like a damn brick wall mate, I gotta study like hell.  I'd never force someone to try n get things through my skull.  I'm still trying to memorize all the kana.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> G'd evening. West coast best coast.


Don't make me hop an transcontinental flight to set you straight, homeboi.


----------



## Simo (Apr 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> An edgy, tetchy capybara would be amusing though!



oh, i wanna edgy emo capybara!

that likes to spank bears


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> oh, i wanna edgy emo capybara!
> 
> that likes to spank bears


What in the world is thine obession with bear arse, mate?


----------



## Simo (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What in the world is thine obession with bear arse, mate?



Well, they are so big! Just asking to be spanked, to see what the bear does, I 'reckon.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

How'd we go from languages, to civil war, to ... bear arses?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

Also is there an autorefresh feature for the forum?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> How'd we go from languages, to civil war, to ... bear arses?





_Degradation _


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Good morning fellow fuzzballs.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Good morning fellow fuzzballs.


G'mornin Rag


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

AKUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Good morning fellow fuzzballs.


Sometimes I forget some people here are in the future.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Sometimes I forget some people here are in the future.


Yes I am, and it doesn't look good for you


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Yes I am, and it doesn't look good for you


Why so?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Why so?


Because it's.......MONDAY


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Because it's.......MONDAY


Normally, my least favorite day of the week. But I'm on vacation so it's another day to waste.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Normally, my least favorite day of the week. But I'm on vacation so it's another day to waste.


I'm don't start my new job till end of this month, itching to start now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'm don't start my new job till end of this month, itching to start now.


Oh this is so wonderful. I always take pleasure seeing people get their first job. It's a wonderful chapter of their lives being independent. Reminds me of how much changed in my life when I worked as a dishwasher :V
--------------------------

Tokyo Afterschool Summoners Server is in maintenance T.T
Oh well @GarthTheWereWolf


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'm don't start my new job till end of this month, itching to start now.


Use the time to make sure you know the job in and out. That's what I before I started the job I'm in now. But relax too.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh this is so wonderful. I always take pleasure seeing people get their first job. It's a wonderful chapter of their lives being independent. Reminds me of how much changed in my life when I worked as a dishwasher :V
> --------------------------
> 
> Tokyo Afterschool Summoners Server is in maintenance T.T
> Oh well @GarthTheWereWolf


I was wonderin why it ejected me at the speed of sound. ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh this is so wonderful. I always take pleasure seeing people get their first job. It's a wonderful chapter of their lives being independent. Reminds me of how much changed in my life when I worked as a dishwasher :V



Not my first job, I was made redundant end of last year (i'm 36 in case you didn't know).


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Not my first job, I was made redundant end of last year (i'm 36 in case you didn't know).


Redundant how?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Redundant how?


Place I was working got shut down, as in the whole department. Was going to be a a new mortgage center, but the project got pulled in August.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Place I was working got shut down, as in the whole department. Was going to be a a new mortgage center, but the project got pulled in August.


Oh that's a bloody shame, I'm sorry to hear mate.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh that's a bloody shame, I'm sorry to hear mate.


No worries, best 2 and half years there. Everyone got on so well, and we were all ready to be up and running.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> No worries, best 2 and half years there. Everyone got on so well, and we were all ready to be up and running.


Ahh well that's good.  I hope yer new job turns out alright for ya.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh well that's good.  I hope yer new job turns out alright for ya.


I hope so too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> i'm 36 in case you didn't know


I'm sorry if your avatar is younger than it should be :V


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm sorry if your avatar is younger than it should be :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Place I was working got shut down, as in the whole department. Was going to be a a new mortgage center, but the project got pulled in August.


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you new gig is more secure. And you enjoy it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you new gig is more secure. And you enjoy it.


Hopefully they can still be reached for reference.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hopefully they can still be reached for reference.


I wouldn't worry. Most places don't check references because they don't want to ruffled feathers. That's what background checks are for.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I wouldn't worry. Most places don't check references because they don't want to ruffled feathers. That's what background checks are for.


In the states it's often illegal to give "negative" feedback, (in regard to prior employment at work places)as often times than not it's highly opinionated drizzle.

And most places don't want to deal with the chance of a lawsuit because one manager or HR person got a hair across their ass.

Many times work references can only Valdiate times you worked there.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hopefully they can still be reached for reference.


References are all sorted, contract signed etc. Just waiting to start.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 9, 2018)

What it is necessary for a volcha for happiness?
It isn't enough materials ^_^
Yes, there are practically no personal belongings.
Generally materials, well and suit certainly ^_^
Still absolutely a little bit it was necessary to suffer and inaction will end - I with new forces will rush in fight!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

The broken English is indeed charming, anyone know where she's from


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The broken English is indeed charming, anyone know where she's from


Russia! :3


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

well fishing was a bust thanks to a certain ethnicity not following the 2 rod law and taking 10 rods each and putting them everywhere... the council wont do anything about it either because in this day and age a white person coughs in the direction of a minority 10km away and they're labelled a Nazi


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The broken English is indeed charming, anyone know where she's from


Yes you are direct old stuff have peddled.
I use the translator.
In a profile the country is specified.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Yes you are direct old stuff have peddled.
> I use the translator.
> In a profile the country is specified.


No worries, Fovna.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> No worries, Fovna.


This dude strange.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> This dude strange.



he means do not worry 

worries is Australian slang for Worry


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Lemme summon some russians

Wood Style! Demon Summoning jitsu! @Norros_ @Pipistrele


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

*frrt*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Didn't know he was a panda ninja.  ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *frrt*


Oh they're coming... Aaaany minute now...
They're coming... Maybe just stuck in traffic... But they will... Aaaany minute now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> View attachment 30090


Damn I'm so good. 

#SelfFillatioContinues


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

I couldn't find one for sheep unfortunately... I wanted to try this myself...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Reminds me of an anime I used to watch. 


 

Epic nostalgia


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

Did they fillet everything themselves as well? They look the sort.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I couldn't find one for sheep unfortunately... I wanted to try this myself...



wait how have you not killed and eaten a fish before i find that genuinely strange my sister hates fishing and doesn't feel safe hunting and even she's caught and cooked a fish before


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> wait how have you not killed and eaten a fish before i find that genuinely strange my sister hates fishing and doesn't feel safe hunting and even she's caught and cooked a fish before


I noticed americans in general hates fish.
Fish is good guys, eat them!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I noticed americans in general hates fish.
> Fish is good guys, eat them!



well fishing is considered very "American" but they have a vast country so it makes sense that they're more into deer and stuff 

Australia is the opposite we're all about the seafood and most have never eaten deer rabbit or kangaroo before


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well fishing is considered very "American" but they have a vast country so it makes sense that they're more into deer and stuff
> 
> Australia is the opposite we're all about the seafood and most have never eaten deer rabbit or kangaroo before


The increasing amounts of Australian in this forum is tickling my Willy... Though you don't use "mate" so often :V


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I couldn't find one for sheep unfortunately... I wanted to try this myself...



Wouldn't it be hard to hold the knife with sheep hooves?  Things are easier for otters, we tend to just munch right into them as they come, none of this fiddly preparation!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The increasing amounts of Australian in this forum is tickling my Willy... Though you don't use "mate" so often :V



i don't like that you're japanese and you're so fluent in Australian/English slang and sayings its not normal! 

3 spoopy 5 me


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well fishing is considered very "American" but they have a vast country so it makes sense that they're more into deer and stuff
> 
> Australia is the opposite we're all about the seafood and most have never eaten deer rabbit or kangaroo before


It's true, I've never eaten any of those ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It's true, I've never eaten any of those ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ



*puts slouch hat on* 

why the fuck have you not eaten skippy yet!? is our nations bountiful succulent bouncing meat too good for you!?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't like that you're japanese and you're so fluent in Australian/English slang and sayings its not normal!
> 
> 3 spoopy 5 me


I'm good :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> *puts slouch hat on*
> 
> why the fuck have you not eaten skippy yet!? is our nations bountiful succulent bouncing meat too good for you!?


I refuse to serve rodent.  G'donya for eatin' somethin with such a huge schnoz tho “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ
That's not somethin you've heard first hand I hope.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I refuse to serve rodent.  G'donya for eatin' somethin with such a huge schnoz tho “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ
> That's not somethin you've heard first hand I hope.



roos are not rodents actually try it i eat kangaroo and deer more than beef its more healthy roo can be a c**** to cook though its a meat that needs to really be eaten rare but it can't because they have a lot of parasites but they make for good burgers 




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm good :V
> View attachment 30098
> View attachment 30099



pffft i wish there was a branch of customs closed down because bleeding heart liberals protested and kept saying "there's no such thing as an illegal person" the only thing is if you're caught over staying you're basically perma banned


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> wait how have you not killed and eaten a fish before i find that genuinely strange my sister hates fishing and doesn't feel safe hunting and even she's caught and cooked a fish before


I was trying to find a guide for filleting a sheep. I wanted to try out this _Self-filletio_ Mika was talking about.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I was trying to find a guide for filleting a sheep. I wanted to try out this _Self-filletio_ Mika was talking about.



so you're a sheep that dresses as a wolf and preys on other sheep?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I was trying to find a guide for filleting a sheep. I wanted to try out this _Self-filletio_ Mika was talking about.



Oh, I thought you were trying to find a guide to filleting fish, written for sheep!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I wanted to try out this _Self-filletio_ Mika was talking about.





 
I see what you did there


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> roos are not rodents actually try it i eat kangaroo and deer more than beef its more healthy roo can be a c**** to cook though its a meat that needs to really be eaten rare but it can't because they have a lot of parasites but they make for good burgers


Hah!  I just use that as a joke most of the time, giant rodents on two legs yadayda.  I actually have a friend whose gone through the trouble of cooking em but I've never gone through the hassle myself.  I'd try it one day but I've never gone around to it.  I'm a bit of a pansy when it comes to venison though, just can't imagine eatin' somethin so pretty looking.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm a bit of a pansy when it comes to venison though, just can't imagine eatin' somethin so pretty looking.



venison is like if you got a cow then fed it to another cow then fed that to another cow then ate the cow its got a very rich beef flavour and oh my fucking god if you smoke it a little and pepper it soooooo goooooooood


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> so you're a sheep that dresses as a wolf and preys on other sheep?


No I was going to fillet myself. It must be frustrating using google-translate all the time converting English to Australian.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> venison is like if you got a cow then fed it to another cow then fed that to another cow then ate the cow its got a very rich beef flavour and oh my fucking god if you smoke it a little and pepper it soooooo goooooooood


I'll take that as a note then!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No I was going to fillet myself. It must be frustrating using google-translate all the time converting English to Australian.








does it look like we speak English


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> does it look like we speak English


"Oi did some science to me portal gun Morty!  *and now its also a real gun!*"
im dead.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> "Oi did some science to me portal gun Morty!  *and now its also a real gun!*"
> im dead.



have you never seen cusak before





here's big lez show


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> have you never seen cusak before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have!  But I've never seen this rick n morty animation lol.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> have you never seen cusak before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning. This is a show? What channel?


----------



## modfox (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Good morning. This is a show? What channel?



ones Michel cusak the other is called "the big lez show official"


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ones Michel cusak the other is called "the big lez show official"


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

Reminds me of another channel. Something to do with lobsters or something... must find now...

Edit: That was easy. Sexual Lobster

www.youtube.com: SexuaLobster


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Reminds me of another channel. Something to do with lobsters or something... must find now...
> 
> Edit: That was easy. Sexual Lobster
> 
> www.youtube.com: SexuaLobster



i thought that channel died out he was disheartened that adult swim didn't take his pitch and he was going to quit youtube or something


----------



## Rystren (Apr 9, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh I donno. I don't keep up with them and haven't watched them in years. They definitely deserve some recognition for the quality of their nonsense though, so I figured I'd show them some love. Hopefully they're still doing their thing. I might check later tonight once I'm off work.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

oh i checked his channel he took time off to work on a game released on steam


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

modfox said:


>


JEEZUS NOT THAT THING!!!
I’ve seen that before and the way that thing fuckin glitch flutters around scares the hell out of me!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

@PolarizedBear Looky looky! :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear Looky looky! :V


OOOOO Ya got Cu'Sith!  Two 4* pulls toooooo


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> OOOOO Ya got Cu'Sith!  Two 4* pulls toooooo
> View attachment 30111


Yes I have the adorable crybaby of this game


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hah!  I just use that as a joke most of the time, giant rodents on two legs yadayda.  I actually have a friend whose gone through the trouble of cooking em but I've never gone through the hassle myself.  I'd try it one day but I've never gone around to it.  I'm a bit of a pansy when it comes to venison though, just can't imagine eatin' somethin so pretty looking.


I Love Deer, same as Cows, but they taste great. Food chain and all that. I believe the only time I could kill such a beautiful animal is if my family were starving. Im a pansy too.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes I have the adorable crybaby of this game


And Moritakaaaa.  I want to make an all doggo team at some point.
(and bear if I can roll Volos n Rave)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> And Moritakaaaa.  I want to make an all doggo team at some point.


I'm so torned about whether to use Cu'Sith or Arslan for my Grass Unit 

Speaking of which do you want to know something cool?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm so torned about whether to use Cu'Sith or Arslan for my Grass Unit
> 
> Speaking of which do you want to know something cool?


I'd say Cu'Sith if you really need the range.
Whast the cool thing?  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'd say Cu'Sith if you really need the range.
> Whast the cool thing?  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


This April 30 is Japan's golden week 
During that time we have kemoket, Japan's biggest furry convention
I'm planning to burn thousands on doujins 

Found this and am planning to buy one. 



 
You want one or you want something else?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This April 30 is Japan's golden week
> During that time we have kemoket, Japan's biggest furry convention
> I'm planning to burn thousands on doujins
> 
> ...


Oh I have no idea mate, I know damn near nothing about kemoket except for all the doujin selling.  The artist who drew Arslan there has such nice linework though!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh I have no idea mate, I know damn near nothing about kemoket except for all the doujin selling.  The artist who drew Arslan there has such nice linework though!


Here is the list of artists selling, 
skypalette.jp: 縺代ｂ繧ｱ繝?ヨ蜈ｬ蠑上し繧､繝
I know you don't read kanji but if you have any japanese artists you remember. I'll look for them on this list


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Here is the list of artists selling,
> skypalette.jp: 縺代ｂ繧ｱ繝?ヨ蜈ｬ蠑上し繧､繝
> I know you don't read kanji but if you have any japanese artists you remember. I'll look for them on this list


Not too great on kanji yet, only one I really know is 田中.  
I'll look and start reading through this, I had no idea there were this many artists at kemoket.  Must be a pretty huge event with this many merchants. ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Must be a pretty huge event with this many merchants. ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


No shit, my months worth of salary is not going to be able to afford all :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No shit, my months worth of salary is not going to be able to afford all :V


I'm amazed you're even going to attempt buying thousands worth.  o ___o  Do you collect doujin?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm amazed you're even going to attempt buying thousands worth.  o ___o  Do you collect doujin?


Not really but there are artist who exclusively sells physical copies and I can't miss out on those. I only buy those that the artists never digitalize


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Not really but there are artist who exclusively sells physical copies and I can't miss out on those. I only buy those that the artists never digitalize


Oh that's pretty smart actually, I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh that's pretty smart actually, I didn't even think about that.


You gotta gief me ur address so I can spam send you doujins :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm heading to bed PB, you be a good polar bear ok? Love ye :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

Fridays going to be awesome. Can't wait for Texas :3


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

How's everyone day been?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm heading to bed PB, you be a good polar bear ok? Love ye :V


Goodnight pandaman, crashin too


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wolves are bland and boring, 2nd to dogs and cats
> 
> We need a protagonist that is cool and cute.. like me :V
> 
> #suckingmyowncock



No love for date wolf


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

Wish we had more bats in the fandom :v


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey everyone I messed up with my discord username it's "poisoncider3001#8523" sorry my bad lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This April 30 is Japan's golden week
> During that time we have kemoket, Japan's biggest furry convention
> I'm planning to burn thousands on doujins
> 
> ...


Huh. I didn't even realize this was a thing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello Furiends!! Howl is everyone?!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furiends!! Howl is everyone?!


Decent. And you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Decent. And you?


Well, I have a toothache from hell, other than that I am greeeeaaaaaaat!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Morning nerds :V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Wish we had more bats in the fandom :v


Makes me miss Echo


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerds :V


Mornin XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Makes me miss Echo


Is @DarkoKavinsky not enough for ye? Huh do ye?! Do ye?! 

:V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is @DarkoKavinsky not enough for ye? Huh do ye?! Do ye?!
> 
> :V


Kavinsky’s purdy ko0l, but Echo was ko0ler


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerds :V


Lol!!! Good morning to YOU, NERD!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Kavinsky’s purdy ko0l, but Echo was ko0ler


Right in the feels. :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerds :V


oh yeah i forgot that Japan and Australia almost share timezones


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh yeah i forgot that Japan and Australia almost share timezones


I know right :V
PB and I wake up around the same time. How romantic is that?  :V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I know right :V
> PB and I wake up around the same time. How romantic is that?  :V


So are you and PB like, romantic partners?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I know right :V
> PB and I wake up around the same time. How romantic is that?  :V



you two should like cyber yiff or somethin


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> So are you and PB like, romantic partners?


My nipples is hard just thinking about it :V


GreenZone said:


> you two should like cyber yiff or somethin


My cyber jizz will need to pass through the information superhighway which contains lots on cyber virus, I don't want PB to have AIDS


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My nipples is hard just thinking about it :V
> 
> My cyber jizz will need to pass through the information superhighway which contains lots on cyber virus, I don't want PB to have AIDS


I would copy/paste a Lenny here but I’m too lazy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’m too lazy.


Denied! Only pandas can be lazy


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah only pandas!
and sheep.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Denied! Only pandas can be lazy


But it is I, Tide the soapcat! And cats are alsoooooooooooooo *falls asleep on keyboard*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

And human shapeshifters. Have you ever forced your body into the size of a houscat before? I don't think so.

Plus, cats.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> and sheep.


The wolf community approved this messages. More easy kills


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone know the significance of November 22nd, 1987?
Whoever tells me first wins a virtual cuddle!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Anyone know the significance of November 22nd, 1987?
> Whoever tells me first wins a virtual cuddle!!!


Two Chicago television stations are hijacked by an unknown pirate dressed as Max Headroom.

According to the archives.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The wolf community approved this messages. More easy kills



He's one of them though.  Sheep's thought of everything!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm sort of an ambassador with diplomatic immunity.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 9, 2018)

Do you get the tray of Ferrero Rocher too?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

I got my butt sniffed.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

slow day huh...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Because all the cool kids are just now waking up.
**yelling stretch of agony**


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Kavinsky’s purdy ko0l, but Echo was ko0ler


We need more bats in general  Starting to feel like we're on a endangered furry species list.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Because all the cool kids are just now waking up.
> **yelling stretch of agony**



I just woke up (to take the dog for a pee), but I'm going back to bed in a moment.  Now I don't know if I'm cool or uncool!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I just woke up (to take the dog for a pee), but I'm going back to bed in a moment.  Now I don't know if I'm cool or uncool!



nah nah mate grab a stuby and some winny blues and fuckin sit down and watch the telly with me and @PolarizedBear


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I just woke up (to take the dog for a pee), but I'm going back to bed in a moment.  Now I don't know if I'm cool or uncool!


Yer about half cool, no worries you'll get it back soon as ya wake up, I'll reserve it for ya.



GreenZone said:


> nah nah mate grab a stuby and some winny blues and fuckin sit down and watch the telly with me and @PolarizedBear


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

going through my phone finding photos of drunk C***ts i don't even remember taking


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

I think I may have pinstriped in a past life I've been gathering info and my natural instinct seems to be accurate enough.

Going to be interesting. Tomorrow my brushes and paint arrive. The cheaper colours were lemon yellow and neon green.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I think I may have pinstriped in a past life I've been gathering info and my natural instinct seems to be accurate enough.
> 
> Going to be interesting. Tomorrow my brushes and paint arrive. The cheaper colours were lemon yellow and neon green.



Nani?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm at work, busy day


Dongding said:


> I got my butt sniffed.


I need to sniff PB's butt:V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Nani?


Not 100% clear by what you mean by that.

Also since page 1776


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Two Chicago television stations are hijacked by an unknown pirate dressed as Max Headroom.
> 
> According to the archives.


HAHA, that was quick XD
*virtual cuddle*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm at work, busy day
> 
> I need to sniff PB's butt:V


I thought that was a dog thing :V



DarkoKavinsky said:


> Not 100% clear by what you mean by that.
> 
> Also since page 1776


Ahh sorry lemme translate mate.  なに  :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Not 100% clear by what you mean by that.



what you said didn't make sense what do you mean you pinstriped in a past life


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

I want to see if anyone can decode my little puzzle here:

ou6hxx18AWh2aknAHz1nKBmjEGM/iMQ9tFxjMrbdwyxCgkBsTLOIg3JFI0f54buepMOgBO5prwQse8jxRp0CvG2q54kqkNZFpPBlEiBXVZ2faD26Mlq/UWvrjMadG8VdDrrVUCzbKZ7wn+vi1kcSLg==

Anyone want to waste time on it?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what you said didn't make sense what do you mean you pinstriped in a past life


Innate instinctual knowledge of an old soul.

there's many things that are familiar to me that shouldn't be. Things I know how to do yet nobody's shown me ever.

There's no logical conclusion at this information being available on tap.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Innate instinctual knowledge of an old soul.
> 
> there's many things that are familiar to me that shouldn't be. Things I know how to do yet nobody's shown me ever.
> 
> There's no logical conclusion at this information being available on tap.




some people just have natural talent in certain things myself for example i just know where to go in the wilderness and when it comes to any kind of ranged weapon or casting a lure onto a dime i have an uncanny ability i can't explain it in my head i can almost visualise an arc kind of like in video games like ghost recon that shows where your grenade will land it doesn't mean its a past life thing its a skill you personally have be proud of it

in my case its likely an inherited trait as most men and a couple women on my mothers side used to frequently win shooting competitions and they were all very good outdoorsmen/women


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Two Chicago television stations are hijacked by an unknown pirate dressed as Max Headroom.
> 
> According to the archives.


Wait a second!!! You copy and pasted that from www.onthisday.com: What Happened on November 22, 1987

I take back my virtual cuddles!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Wait a second!!! You copy and pasted that from www.onthisday.com: What Happened on November 22, 1987
> 
> I take back my virtual cuddles!!


But he isnt wrong.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Wait a second!!! You copy and pasted that from www.onthisday.com: What Happened on November 22, 1987
> 
> I take back my virtual cuddles!!



sorry virtual cuddles are final and non refundable


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> But he isnt wrong.
> View attachment 30133


AARGH


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> sorry virtual cuddles are final and non refundable


AARGHx2


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I thought that was a dog thing :V


I don't caer, want to sniff your butt :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm gnna watch old anime all day and no one can stop me.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't caer, want to sniff your butt :V


It smells like klondike bars and coca cola


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm gnna watch old anime all day and no one can stop me.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


So classic, im gonna watch that with flames of recca, samurai X and vandread


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So classic, im gonna watch that with flames of recca, samurai X and vandread








Could 98 be considered old enough to be a classic?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> some people just have natural talent in certain things myself for example when it comes to any kind of ranged weapon or casting a lure onto a dime i have an uncanny ability i can't explain it in my head i can almost visualise an arc kind of like in video games like ghost recon that shows where your grenade will land it doesn't mean its a past life thing its a skill you personally have be proud of it
> 
> in my case its likely an inherited trait as most men and a couple women on my mothers side used to frequently win shooting competitions


Yeah no some of this knowledge makes no sense like knowing the taste of wine vodka, cigars, and how to smoke a cigar before I even 'tried' them (nobody in my family smokes cigars or drinks these things) Knowing how to handle a black powder revolver and load one straight away and accurately shoot it. Single action revolvers are quicker for me to shoot than an auto loading pistol.

Hell I even knew how to thread an 1898 sewing machine. And finding that information is difficult on the web and it wasn't a reverse engineering project either.

Automotive is another thing there's a lot of things I just know and upon research are old school tips and tricks. 

I could buy it if it's via family, or regular exposure but it's not.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Could 98 be considered old enough to be a classic?



Please no. That just makes me feel old :c


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Please no. That just makes me feel old :c


I feel old knowing that most kids these days will never know what a gameboy was. 

There's an entire generation of youth whose first gaming console is the 3ds.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Could 98 be considered old enough to be a classic?


Not classic enough :V
Kenshin vs Sojiro best battle ever even in the new version


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I feel old knowing that most kids these days will never know what a gameboy was.


 
I had one of those bricks and I loved it, damn it! Caught my first pokemon on it. Good times.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I had one of those bricks and I loved it, damn it! Caught my first pokemon on it. Good times.


I modified one for chiptune music. The audio chips in those old bricks are legendary.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I feel old knowing that most kids these days will never know what a gameboy was.
> 
> There's an entire generation of youth whose first gaming console is the 3ds.


3DS is pretty damn awesome though.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Not classic enough :V
> Kenshin vs Sojiro best battle ever even in the new version


I've actually never seen Rurouni Kenshin, I had the first book but that's really it.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> 3DS is pretty damn awesome though.



Don't get me wrong. I enjoy my 3DS, but other than Pokemon X the majority of the games I have on mine that I play are just ports from older systems. Pokemon blue, Pokemon silver, Majora's Mask, Harvest Moon, etc. Its just a vessel to contain the magic of the old hardware <:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> 3DS is pretty damn awesome though.
> 
> 
> I've actually never seen Rurouni Kenshin, I had the first book but that's really it.


You must watch it. It's too awesome


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

Starfox on 3DS was probably the most impressive 3D I have ever witnessed. Like a little god damn plane floating there. Fucking nuts. GF plays my 3DS these days. :3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Don't get me wrong. I enjoy my 3DS, but other than Pokemon X the majority of the games I have on mine that I play are just ports from older systems. Pokemon blue, Pokemon silver, Majora's Mask, Harvest Moon, etc. Its just a vessel to contain the magic of the old hardware <:


Etrian Odyssey Mystery Dungeon is pretty fun. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You must watch it. It's too awesome


I've been told, I'm tryin' to catch up on alot of new shows recently as well.  Granted I really wanna watch Hakusho again.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Don't get me wrong. I enjoy my 3DS, but other than Pokemon X the majority of the games I have on mine that I play are just ports from older systems. Pokemon blue, Pokemon silver, Majora's Mask, Harvest Moon, etc. Its just a vessel to contain the magic of the old hardware <:


My first system was a GBC however. Pokémon gold taught me how to read (mainly because the school teacher I had refused to teach male tudents how to read and laughed at their struggles.)

The 8bit systems have a soft spot in my heart.





Chiptune is something I need to get back into as a little hobby. What happened was back in the day there were only two Rom carts one of the primo the other one cheapo. I got the cheapo and I got burnt when they failed. I lost everything.

I still have the gameboy. Modified for this music.

(Edit I need to reread all of my messages as autocorrect is really messing up what I type recently)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Hakusho was a damned good show. That Toguro arc... love tournaments in anime.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Single action revolvers are quicker for me to shoot than an auto loading pistol



but that depends on if you want accuracy or not just fanning a single action is just showy its just peppering in a general direction with no kind of grouping i used to have a colt SAA that i hunted with you can reload them pretty fast if you have spare loaded cylinders


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Please no. That just makes me feel old :c


T W E N T Y. Y E A R S.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> T W E N T Y. Y E A R S.



i felt old when we had been up for 18 hours working in 34c heat and we singing this




and the 17-18 year old trainees had no idea what the fuck we were singing and calling us old people

we were between 23-26 years old....


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> T W E N T Y. Y E A R S.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i felt old when we had been up for 18 hours working in 34c heat and we singing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I was GOING to watch it but the beggining made me shit myself.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tommorow at 11:30am?

Sure I'm, down.  

I call necromancer.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i felt old when we had been up for 18 hours working in 34c heat and we singing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS OPENING EVERY TIME

*MY NIGHTMARES*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

in celebration of being considered an old fuck i'm going to listen to this all day 





rumor is the shit town they're talking about is either Adelaide or Brisbane


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 10, 2018)

A friend of mine is coming to the forums. Is there an artist with reasonable rates for an avatar, reference sheet, and a few starter pics?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> A friend of mine is coming to the forums. Is there an artist with reasonable rates for an avatar, reference sheet, and a few starter pics?



i can do it for 20k


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i can do it for 20k


I think that is a little above her price range.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello children


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Hello children


You're not mommy! >:V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 10, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Hello children


Hey.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Hello children


Hiya


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 10, 2018)

This needs more views:


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


What breed of dog is this?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What breed of dog is this?



its a 5-7 month old husky


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 10, 2018)

what did I miss?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What breed of dog is this?


Husky


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Husky



i also know the joy of having a Husky


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Husky


Nice dog.


GreenZone said:


> i also know the joy of having a Husky


Yours too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Siberian Husky seems to be the most popular breed next to Shiba Inu

The meme is stronk in this one


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 10, 2018)

I love huskies ;3;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> I love huskies ;3;


I hope you're an energetic person. Huskies are so energetic. 

I personally love to get myself a Siberian Husky or a Golden Retriever or a Saint Bernard but all of them doesn't fit my lifestyle. I'm too lazy


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hope you're an energetic person. Huskies are so energetic.
> 
> I personally love to get myself a Siberian Husky or a Golden Retriever or a Saint Bernard but all of them doesn't fit my lifestyle. I'm too lazy


Me too. I would love one but I got be out of my parent's place first


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Me too. I would love one but I got be out of my parent's place first



i'll just be blunt don't get a husky as a first dog there's a saying out there that husky's are a way of life not a pet and that's true they're highly intelligent aloof and have a "whats in it for me" attitude towards things 

for example i had to change my door handles because my dog would come in at night and sleep with me she worked out how to get to the food she would violently whip me with her lead when she wanted to go for a walk and she would pull power cords out of sockets to get my attention and so on 

they're also not loving dogs they're similar to cats in that they will only interact when they want to and they also have something called "zoomies" which can be frightening to some people


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'll just be blunt don't get a husky as a first dog there's a saying out there that husky's are a way of life not a pet and that's true they're highly intelligent aloof and have a "whats in it for me" attitude towards things
> 
> for example i had to change my door handles because my dog would come in at night and sleep with me she worked out how to get to the food she would violently whip me with her lead when she wanted to go for a walk and she would pull power cords out of sockets to get my attention and so on
> 
> they're also not loving dogs they're similar to cats in that they will only interact when they want to and they also have something called "zoomies" which can be frightening to some people


in my first year, I don't plan on having pets just yet. I do have a cat that I love very much though. He ain't too bright but I love him.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'll just be blunt don't get a husky as a first dog there's a saying out there that husky's are a way of life not a pet and that's true they're highly intelligent aloof and have a "whats in it for me" attitude towards things
> 
> for example i had to change my door handles because my dog would come in at night and sleep with me she worked out how to get to the food she would violently whip me with her lead when she wanted to go for a walk and she would pull power cords out of sockets to get my attention and so on
> 
> they're also not loving dogs they're similar to cats in that they will only interact when they want to and they also have something called "zoomies" which can be frightening to some people


Are they good around multiple people?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Are they good around multiple people?



very they have severe separation anxiety i was lucky because once on a day off i took her into work and she killed a couple rabbits (they're an invasive species) so they let me take her into work with me she'd go off around the base and catch rabbits put them in a spot to be collected and like clock work right around knock off time she'd be waiting beside my car


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Bunnies, you'll never realize that they're a problem because of their cute look


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Bunnies, you'll never realize that they're a problem because of their cute look


They chew through cables like its nothing.

On a side note I love australian shepards and shiba inu.  Such pretty dogs.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Bunnies, you'll never realize that they're a problem because of their cute look



they're a massive problem here but its not as bad as it used to be back in the day there'd be moving carpets of rabbits as far as you could see but then they actually developed a bio weapon against them and that reduced their numbers significantly 

the end goal with rabbits and foxes here is extinction it sounds nasty but considering how many species they have made go extinct


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

*crawls out of my work cave* aaaaa
the money keeps coming--------*drowns* good bye


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *crawls out of my work cave* aaaaa
> the money keeps coming--------*drowns* good bye


ʕ´• ᴥ •`ʔ Hope ya take it easy Zen.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ´• ᴥ •`ʔ Hope ya take it easy Zen.


no worries PB 
I'm gonna go cook me some ramen uvu

what are you up to?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

*crawls out of my den and yawns* Morning to you all.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> no worries PB
> I'm gonna go cook me some ramen uvu
> 
> what are you up to?


Watchin' an anime and being boring I suppose.  Just hangin' out with everyone here.



RagnarTheWolf said:


> *crawls out of my den and yawns* Morning to you all.


g'mornin ragtag


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Watchin' an anime and being boring I suppose.  Just hangin' out with everyone here.


Okay~ allow me to entertain you >:3








RagnarTheWolf said:


> *crawls out of my den and yawns* Morning to you all.


get your breakfast!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Okay~ allow me to entertain you >:3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Okay~ allow me to entertain you >:3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mum!


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Well, that's ScotiaCon all booked and sorted.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *crawls out of my work cave* aaaaa
> the money keeps coming--------*drowns* good bye


Sorry for the trouble T_T


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry for the trouble T_T


no problem at all Panpan! <3 A-chan loved it he says thank you <3

also another client shook me. wanted a sexy mafioso.._.golden retriever_.
how could I besmirch such a good booooo-----
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





///omg im so >////A////<
spray with my holy water I have sinned


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> no problem at all Panpan! <3 A-chan loved it he says thank you <3
> 
> also another client shook me. wanted a sexy mafioso.._.golden retriever_.
> how could I besmirch such a good booooo-----
> ...



That is definitely a sexy mafioso.  ᶘ ;ᵒᴥᵒᶅ
Your art kills me I'm gnna die adlfj;aj


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> no problem at all Panpan! <3 A-chan loved it he says thank you <3
> 
> also another client shook me. wanted a sexy mafioso.._.golden retriever_.
> how could I besmirch such a good booooo-----
> ...


Such a sexy pooch.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> get your breakfast!!



that reminded me was going through my phone and found this 






that was a good breakfast


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

I want to learn how to draw but Im too lazy. I had an wacom intuos but it's now collecting dust.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that reminded me was going through my phone and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks far too healthy XD


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Looks far too healthy XD



its got sausage eggs and beans that's close enough for UK breakfast


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I want to learn how to draw but Im too lazy. I had an wacom intuos but it's now collecting dust.


it's ok panpan
I could get a real job but I'm too lazy lol


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Drawing looks so fun, but every-time I put my pen down it comes off as chicken scratch.  I always get frustrated and cook something instead.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

speakin of breakfasts, how do you like your eggs?

Raw on Rice?





Omellette Rice?





Sunny side up with runny yolk?





Rolled Omelette? 






Scrambled?





Solid Yolk? (YOU MONSTER)


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Drawing looks so fun, but every-time I put my pen down it comes off as chicken scratch.  I always get frustrated and cook something instead.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ



i think i still have it somewhere but i got real bored once and drew twilight sparkle in the style of John Kricfalusi

 i'll try looking for it


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Drawing looks so fun, but every-time I put my pen down it comes off as chicken scratch.  I always get frustrated and cook something instead.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


I'm not an artist myself, never really tried. I'd rather stick with RP, as that's what i'm good at (over 15years RP experience from D&D, GURPS to Scion and SLA:Industries).


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it's ok panpan
> I could get a real job but I'm too lazy lol


Atleast you're not a slouch and draw to for a living :V


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> speakin of breakfasts, how do you like your eggs?
> 
> Raw on Rice?
> 
> ...


Sunnyside up with runny yolk (I will kill anyone who likes the yolk solid).


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Sunnyside up with runny yolk (I will kill anyone who likes the yolk solid).


let's get married hahaahah



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Atleast you're not a slouch and draw to for a living :V


QUQ paaaan *hugs* I do my beeestttt


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Sunnyside up with runny yolk (I will kill anyone who likes the yolk solid).







i like mine... SCRAMBLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Classic Cooking Anime Suggestion: Cooking masterboy


 
Baking Anime Suggestion: Yakitate Japan


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> speakin of breakfasts, how do you like your eggs?
> 
> Raw on Rice?
> 
> ...


Raw on rice is a dirty fetish of mine.
I also love over easy <3


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

oh my god stop posting food i had lean cuisine for dinner cause i was too lazy to cook and i was hungry the moment i finished it


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> let's get married hahaahah


Sure, when you want the ceremony


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Classic Cooking Anime Suggestion: Cooking masterboy
> View attachment 30151
> Baking Anime Suggestion: Yakitate Japan
> View attachment 30152


I just started watching Shokugeki no Soma!  Never heard of these though.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I just started watching Shokugeki no Soma!  Never heard of these though.


Well however you prefer :V
They're all the same anyway... giving you visual representation about the taste :V
I'm like...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well however you prefer :V
> They're all the same anyway... giving you visual representation about the taste :V
> I'm like...
> View attachment 30153


It's always really fun to see competitions with the characters or the steps they go through to make the dishes too!  I really love it when it's nicely detailed, it can give really good ideas or inspire you to cook.  <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It's always really fun to see competitions with the characters or the steps they go through to make the dishes too!  I really love it when it's nicely detailed, it can give really good ideas or inspire you to cook.  <3View attachment 30155


Yeah they do really try to put in as many realistic cooking techniques into anime. 
I learned some myself :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Water Style! Spirit Summoning Jitsu! @RagnarTheWolf


 
You want to join us tomorrow? We're gonna play Diablo 2 with 2 other furries


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

Face it, no matter what part of Earth you're on it would still be paradise compared to Mars.

But let's assume we are able to colonize the red planet in our lifetime. And let's assume it would somehow be affordable and available to the average person that wanted to go but the only way to is that you'd have to have a reason, and it doesn't have to be for the betterment of our species. I think my reason would be "well, I always felt like I was born on a different planet, so maybe on Mars I'll feel right at home".

What would your reason be?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Face it, no matter what part of Earth you're on it would still be paradise compared to Mars.
> 
> But let's assume we are able to colonize the red planet in our lifetime. And let's assume it would somehow be affordable and available to the average person that wanted to go but the only way to is that you'd have to have a reason, and it doesn't have to be for the betterment of our species. I think my reason would be "well, I always felt like I was born on a different planet, so maybe on Mars I'll feel right at home".
> 
> What would your reason be?


"I've always wanted to be on lower gravity!  It'd be great to be able to naturally move easier!"  Would be mine.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> "I've always wanted to be on lower gravity!  It'd be great to be able to naturally move easier!"  Would be mine.


You'll weigh less, I want you heavy :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You'll weigh less, I want you heavy :V



being fat is wrong mkay


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> being fat is wrong mkay




 


Force is measured in Newtons, N.
Mass is measured in kilograms, kg.
Acceleration is measured in meters per second squared, m/s2.
The bigger the mass the more powerful it is. :V
I want powerful men in bed


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30157
> 
> 
> Force is measured in Newtons, N.
> ...


This is some powerful science! :V  so prepared for that . . .


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Baking Anime Suggestion: Yakitate Japan
> View attachment 30152


Yakitate Japan was my gateway food anime. It's so hilarious even in Tagalog dub QUQ I'm in stitches every single time



PolarizedBear said:


> Raw on rice is a dirty fetish of mine.


I only knew about it recently. My mom wouldn't let me eat the raw egg on a katsudon when I was small.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I want powerful men in bed


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


RagnarTheWolf said:


> Sure, when you want the ceremony


Right now. Quick we got 24 hrs before I suddenly feel the need to be alone for the rest of my life


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I only knew about it recently. My mom wouldn't let me eat the raw egg on a katsudon when I was small.


You poor soul, let me cook for you ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Tagalog dub QUQ I'm in stitches every single time


Oh those Tagalog dubs :V worst than Eng dubs


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I want powerful men in bed



considering my job and workout regime i posted on that workout thread the other day i'm suddenly unconformable that sounds very kidnappy


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> considering my job and workout regime i posted on that workout thread the other day i'm suddenly unconformable that sounds very kidnappy


I'm lost :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm lost :V



you sound like you want to kidnap random men and lock them away in your bedroom


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> kidnap random men and lock them away in your bedroom


This is doujin worthy :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you sound like you want to kidnap random men and lock them away in your bedroom


you're not wrong

hahahaha sorry jkjkjkjk



PolarizedBear said:


> You poor soul, let me cook for you ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


yaaaasss pls do



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh those Tagalog dubs :V worst than Eng dubs


ENG DUBS ARE THE WORST
Tagalog is a close second except for Yakitate Japan. They did that one right (and a few older animes when  censorship wasn't as strict. now we gotta kiddify a lot.)


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is doujin worthy :V



ur a doujin


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ENG DUBS ARE THE WORST
> Tagalog is a close second except for Yakitate Japan. They did that one right (and a few older animes when  censorship wasn't as strict. now we gotta kiddify a lot.)


The rampaging PC culture I tell ye :V
I demand men wear condom armor only!


GreenZone said:


> ur a doujin


Thank you! I do my best >:3c


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The rampaging PC culture I tell ye :V
> I demand men wear condom armor only!


We shall  chant this under a flag.





Also this is objectively the best english dub.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> We shall  chant this under a flag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES OMG YEEEEESSSSSS


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

ur family reunion homosexual communion 

not directed at anyone just funny to say


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> YES OMG YEEEEESSSSSS


I make an effort to watch this every other year. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Marazhu's OBLIVIOUS activates.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I make an effort to watch this every other year. <3


I forgot most of it but I remember a few
The headless biker ep where you get your neck slashed by a flying roof sheet is terrifying af hahaha
There's also the railway crossing ghost where the ghost was slowly killing that girl with the ponytail
And that freaky haunted piano that will keep following you everywhere D<

Though I think the scariest was when the MC befriended this witch ghost and she had to trap her by drawing lines in a mirror with a red lipstick.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30159
> Marazhu's OBLIVIOUS activates.


Watch the anime I posted, in english, It's hysterical.  






zenmaldita said:


> I forgot most of it but I remember a few
> The headless biker ep where you get your neck slashed by a flying roof sheet is terrifying af hahaha
> There's also the railway crossing ghost where the ghost was slowly killing that girl with the ponytail
> And that freaky haunted piano that will keep following you everywhere D<
> ...


I got a kick out of the piano when it comes out of the alleyway, yer makin me wanna watch it again.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Watch the anime I posted, in english, It's hysterical.
> View attachment 30160


I'm in the train :V don't want to use data. Will watch when I get home with WiFi


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Watch the anime I posted, in english, It's hysterical.
> I got a kick out of the piano when it comes out of the alleyway, yer makin me wanna watch it again.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


Up to this day I'm not sure if the line "don't piss me off, I have a knife" was legit in the dub or not hahahaha

The piano was just ridiculous. I was more annoyed than scared hahaha It managed to climb a building for goodness sake!



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm in the train :V don't want to use data. Will watch when I get home with WiFi


Take care on your way home <3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Up to this day I'm not sure if the line "don't piss me off, I have a knife" was legit in the dub or not hahahaha
> 
> The piano was just ridiculous. I was more annoyed than scared hahaha It managed to climb a building for goodness sake!
> 
> ...






the entire rabbit episode is my favourite thing ever.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Right now. Quick we got 24 hrs before I suddenly feel the need to be alone for the rest of my life



Your on XD


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> the entire rabbit episode is my favourite thing ever.


I saw that. and the Animax version. My 12 year old self was confused which one was real and which one was a dream. Apparently they were both real!



RagnarTheWolf said:


> Your on XD


ALRIGHT SWEETIE GET READY TO GET MARRIED TO THE WORST WOMAN IN THE ENTIRE PLANET


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm in the train :V don't want to use data. Will watch when I get home with WiFi


Never ridden on a train, I know it must be mundane to people who have to ride em but I've always wanted the chance. 





EDIT: Y'KNOW I never intend to post pics this big BUT MY PREVIEW LIES TO ME


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I saw that. and the Animax version. My 12 year old self was confused which one was real and which one was a dream. Apparently they were both real!


Animax is still on? Is Hero also on? AxN?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Never ridden on a train, I know it must be mundane to people who have to ride em but I've always wanted the chance.




what?... how?.... what?...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what?... how?.... what?...


Haven't had the need to yet. I rode em when I was younger but I can't really remember all that well,  I don't get out all that much.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Never ridden on a train, I know it must be mundane to people who have to ride em but I've always wanted the chance.


Train rides have two modes.
Peaceful & (at least) Scenic (I experienced this when I lived in Singapore and Australia. I lived at the foot of a mountain in Melbourne so the views were mostly forests)
OR
"Enter a Salaryman/Office Worker/Student and *Emerge a Warrior*." (Avoided the rush hour like a plague while I was in Tokyo. No way am I gonna get squeezed in there! Had enough of being smushed in a train in PH)


----------



## Astus (Apr 10, 2018)

When you have a dream where you thought you woke up... you're in your room, and you notice the door is open and no matter what you do, your movements become slower and darkness starts taking over and you can barely make a sound... lots of fun


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I don't get out all that muc


Why does this sound hot :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Animax is still on? Is Hero also on? AxN?


I last watched animax when I was 13.....soooo that's uh a decade ago or so.
It's still on I think. Saw it when I channel surf but I really prefer sub so.... also Hero is still on! But I rarely see it. AXN is probably extinct.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I lived at the foot of a mountain in Melbourne



what mountain if you all you'd see are forest then you weren't in melbourne


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Tokyo


We must have crossed paths :V I live in Taito-Ku Tokyo. Used Yamanote/Kehin Touhoku Line to go to work :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Why does this sound hot :V


The idea of a recluse is hot? ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ



zenmaldita said:


> Train rides have two modes.
> Peaceful & (at least) Scenic (I experienced this when I lived in Singapore and Australia. I lived at the foot of a mountain in Melbourne so the views were mostly forests)
> OR
> "Enter a Salaryman/Office Worker/Student and *Emerge a Warrior*." (Avoided the rush hour like a plague while I was in Tokyo. No way am I gonna get squeezed in there! Had enough of being smushed in a train in PH)


Oh wow, you've been around haven't you?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> When you have a dream where you thought you woke up... you're in your room, and you notice the door is open and no matter what you do, your movements become slower and darkness starts taking over and you can barely make a sound... lots of fun


sounds like sleep paralysis.
are you getting regular hours of sleep? did you sleep on your back?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The idea of a recluse is hot?


Like virgins princesses trapped in towers :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We must have crossed paths :V I live in Taito-Ku Tokyo. Used Yamanote/Kehin Touhoku Line to go to work :V





PolarizedBear said:


> Oh wow, you've been around haven't you?


I lived with my aunt at the US Naval base in Yokosuka around 4 years ago...I met a lovely policeman there. He was hot. hahahahaha ahem anyways I used the same lines panpan! We could have

@PB I wish to be out and about again QUQ but alas, life has been shitty lately and money suddenly disappeared.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> sounds like sleep paralysis.
> are you getting regular hours of sleep? did you sleep on your back?



nah legit this is bugging me where in Melbourne where you there's no foot of a mountain in Melbourne with mostly trees


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah legit this is bugging me where in Melbourne where you there's no foot of a mountain in Melbourne with mostly trees


we lived near the Dandenong range. I worked at Puffing Billy too


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> we lived near the Dandenong range. I worked at Puffing Billy too



oh ok that's just outside the city

correction half of it is in the city stupid deer going to mount dandenong cause they know they cant be touched


----------



## Astus (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> sounds like sleep paralysis.
> are you getting regular hours of sleep? did you sleep on your back?



I fell asleep a lot earlier than I normally did, from like 7pm-1am then I fell asleep again and woke up for a moment and fell back asleep. When I actually woke up I was on my back but I'm a side sleeper 

I was having a pretty good dream too, I was with two people in some room and we were talking, when I realized I was dreaming and I was like, lol I'm dreaming, and the people started to transform into monsters so I gave myself a shotgun and killed them, tried to wake myself up and then all that other junk happened


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Like virgins princesses trapped in towers :V


You sound more dragon than panda most of the time. :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I lived with my aunt at the US Naval base in Yokosuka around 4 years ago...I met a lovely policeman there. He was hot. hahahahaha ahem anyways I used the same lines panpan! We could have
> 
> @PB I wish to be out and about again QUQ but alas, life has been shitty lately and money suddenly disappeared.


I'll just have to throw your art at people whenever you open commissions! I'll wear em like a billboard advertisement.
(Zen has a thing for officers thats so painfully cuuuute~)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh ok that's just outside the city
> correction half of it is in the city stupid deer going to mount dandinong cause they know they cant be touched


Is Boronia considered outside Melbourne, cos my address said it's in Melbourne lmaooo
tbh I haven't seen deer or kangaroos there despite having deer and kangaroo crossing signages.
AH but there were duck crossing signs too...and there were ducks.



Astusthefox said:


> from like 7pm-1am then I fell asleep again and woke up for a moment and fell back asleep


a recipe for paralysis but not as severe I suppose.
I tuck pillows on my side to prevent myself from going on my back. It's a reoccuring issue for me that stopped recently when I stopped giving a fuck to most things.
ahaha it's probably stress Astus, got anything troubling you?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

there's a lot of thirst going on in this thread...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> tbh I haven't seen deer or kangaroos there despite having deer and kangaroo crossing signages.



Boronia is just inside the city limits 

i don't know when you were in Melbourne but the deer came recently they migrated to the dandenong ranges cause they worked out they wont be hunted there cause there's too many erratic houses and hamlets dotted around and its caused some issues the Aus environment relies heavily on hunting the gov doesn't have the funding to hire professional hunters to reduce numbers so they've been causing a lot of environmental damage like ring barking trees with their antlers

kangaroo wise there should be some unless you actually go into the forests you wont see any deer are the same the deer in Australia stay clear of urban areas ive never accidentally stumbled into one before only after hours/days of tracking them


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You sound more dragon than panda most of the time. :V


A dragon-panda?

Is there something about your species you're hiding from us, Mr. Mikazuki Marazhu?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> there's a lot of thirst going on in this thread...


How'd ya know? I've got cotton mouth rn.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You sound more dragon than panda most of the time. :V


>Be me
>Panda
>Humans want you horny to increase population
>Forces you to watch furry panda porn
>Be jizz spewing love machine as a result.
>People saying I should act like a timid panda



 
>My face when


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Be me
> >Panda
> >Humans want you horny to increase population
> >Forces you to watch furry panda porn
> ...


Oh I was referring to the princess in a castle thing. Now that I think about it, I mostly just see pandas falling out of slides...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't know when you were in Melbourne but the deer came recently they migrated to the dandenong ranges cause they worked out they wont be hunted there cause there's too many erratic houses and hamlets dotted around and its caused some issues kangaroo wise there should be some unless you actually go into the forests you wont see any deer are the same the deer in Australia stay clear of urban areas ive never accidentally stumbled into one before only after hours/days of tracking them


I was there for a year or so 2015-2016



PolarizedBear said:


> I'll just have to throw your art at people whenever you open commissions! I'll wear em like a billboard advertisement.
> (Zen has a thing for officers thats so painfully cuuuute~)


YES ADVERTISE ME PB
alsooo yassss I like cops. cop uniforms. mhmhm. NAH he actually scared the hell out of me at first. I wasn't fluent and I was lost, my phone is dead and this random lady took me to the police cos she can't understand my gibberish.
He was so quiet and serious...(yum) bt after a while we were just singing the totoro theme song as he walked me home.

i legit fell in love that night BUT ALAS MY FLIGHT WAS THE NEXT DAY


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Have a great day Furries!! Gotta go fix a water heater.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> How'd ya know? I've got cotton mouth rn.


I will have cotton mouth soon enough!! Gotta love The Devil's Salad!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> after a while we were just singing the totoro theme song as he walked me home.
> 
> i legit fell in love that night BUT ALAS MY FLIGHT WAS THE NEXT DAY


Oh my god that's so painfully adorable it hurts, I'm so sorry Zen q ....q


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh I was referring to the princess in a castle thing. Now that I think about it, I mostly just see pandas falling out of slides...


I'm sorry..
I guess I'll just... _Slide_ out of here

~Dudum Tss~


zenmaldita said:


> I like cops. cop uniforms.


I hope you don't mind cop porn I collect from gay furry artists :V


----------



## Astus (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> a recipe for paralysis but not as severe I suppose.
> I tuck pillows on my side to prevent myself from going on my back. It's a reoccuring issue for me that stopped recently when I stopped giving a fuck to most things.
> ahaha it's probably stress Astus, got anything troubling you?



That's a good idea with the pillows >.> I'll have to do that 

I've got lots of things to stress about, but usually even if I am stressing these kind of things don't happen very often... they usually happen in sequences where night after night it happens and then during my waking hours my brain will misinterpret information like sounds and visual info; ex seeing a pole as a person for a split second out of the corner of my eye, or for a moment thinking a sound like the central air system is the door opening... that kind of stuff. 

It probably has something to do with a head injury I got (that affected the sensory cortex in BA 3a/b for feeling in my left hand). I would go get it checked out but based on the cost and the fact that likely nothing can be done I haven't bothered to get anything checked out


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have a great day Furries!! Gotta go fix a water heater.


Good luck, have a great day Okami. I'm just bein a transportation mule today.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm sorry..
> I guess I'll just... _Slide_ out of here
> 
> ~Dudum Tss~


Unbearable.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> NAH he actually scared the hell out of me at first. I wasn't fluent and I was lost, my phone is dead and this random lady took me to the police cos she can't understand my gibberish.
> He was so quiet and serious...(yum) bt after a while we were just singing the totoro theme song as he walked me home.



that's cute it reminds me of something that happened to me i wrote out the story but it became too long basically what happened is i was part of extra security for a world leader thing and this couple comes up to me with this little girl and says she's lost the little girl doesn't want to go with me because she thinks i'm a "storm trooper" i give her some M&Ms i had in my webbing which convinces her i'm a "good storm trooper" and i spend the next 45 min walking around in full kit rifle body armour helmet etc with this little girl holding onto my leg the entire time

everyone was going awwwwww it was actually really funny


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hope you don't mind cop porn I collect from gay furry artists :V


No no pls. Lemme drown in them.



PolarizedBear said:


> Oh my god that's so *painful*ly adorable it hurts, I'm so sorry Zen q ....q


*cries inside*
Aoyagi-san, pls stay single until we meet again (and I'm not a baka gaijin with the fluency of a one year old)



GreenZone said:


> that's cute it reminds me of something that happened to me i wrote out the story but it became too long basically what happened is i was part of extra security for a world leader thing and this couple comes up to me with this little girl and says she's lost the little girl doesn't want to go with me because she thinks i'm a "storm trooper" i give her some M&Ms i had in my webbing which convinces her i'm a "good storm trooper" and i spend the next 45 min walking around in full kit rifle body armour helmet etc with this little girl holding onto my leg the entire time
> 
> everyone was going awwwwww it was actually really funny


OMG that's cuuuuute!!!
Fortunately for me, I was only 4 years younger than Aoyagi-san. Hahah his eyes sparkled when he found out I was his age hahahaha huhuhuhu I have yet to see him again aaaaa it hurtssss



Astusthefox said:


> That's a good idea with the pillows >.> I'll have to do that


Try sleeping without any lights. Or use an eyemask. It will help you stay grounded. If you feel the mask, you'll know that you're not dreaming (at least)
also I sleep with pillows everywhere so I feel secure QUQ, a blank space in bed is space for a monster obviously.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> and I'm not a baka gaijin with the fluency of a one year old


I shall be your aid! I shall look for this... Aoyama and fend off potential suitors (bitch hair pulling style)

With custom 'putang ina' screaming


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> OMG that's cuuuuute!!!




see you say that but small children are actually the devil because they like to suddenly go "look Mr storm trooper i can jump on the tiles without touching the cracks" and you just have to go "wow that's amazing little girl!"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> small children are actually the devil


they're cute lil devils.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I shall be your aid! I shall look for this... Aoyama and fend off potential suitors (bitch hair pulling style)
> 
> With custom 'putang ina' screaming


Omg I love you Panpan! hahaha
he's Aoyagi, the policebox cop stationed at Yokosuka-chuo station xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> they're cute lil devils.
> 
> 
> Omg I love you Panpan! hahaha
> he's Aoyagi, the policebox cop stationed at Yokosuka-chuo station xD


I'll go there :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll go there :V


omg pls take pictures!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll go there :V


Hero Panda of the year.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Oh thats really cute


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> ...


cute! did you make that?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

i love how ovna doesn't understand English she just wants to share her art and photos purely for others to enjoy


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Night nerds! I head for bed because PB and I have a date tomorrow


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

How do you like the new theme for "Open chat" Green? We went with gay bears this time.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Night nerds! I head for bed because PB and I have a date tomorrow


And Garth!



Dongding said:


> How do you like the new theme for "Open chat" Green? We went with gay bears this time.


I like it.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 10, 2018)

Here one of my works. I wish that I have so badly worked over a background....


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

I swear to the gods the amount of Russian artists I see who are amazing are disportionate to everything else.

Like wtf?

Makes me look like I'm sniffing markers and finger painting.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> How do you like the new theme for "Open chat" Green? We went with gay bears this time.



i'll take horny gay bears over identity politics and thought policing any day of the week bruh


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

@WereWOLFovna  do you like shovel head Harley Davidson and Norton Commando?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I swear to the gods the amount of Russian artists I see who are amazing are disportionate to everything else.
> 
> Like wtf?
> 
> Makes me look like I'm sniffing markers and finger painting.



Come on. I am insignificant. What I draw hardly to someone is necessary. I am seldom lucky on taking the order. I tried to issue a subject here, but for some reason it was added. And I don't know why. I can't understand that I need to make to add her here ((((probably I am too silly ((((



GreenZone said:


> @WereWOLFovna  do you like shovel head Harley Davidson and Norton Commando?



I just love motorcycles. It is my passion.
Driving the motorcycle in much more abruptly, than sex.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I just love motorcycles. It is my passion.
> Driving the motorcycle in much more abruptly, than sex.


That just about belongs in a signature...

Amazing work on the motorcycle as well. It's difficult drawing machinery convincingly.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I just love motorcycles. It is my passion.



i inherited a Norton Commando i would like to get a Harley street 500 and learn how to ride


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

I want that motorcycle from The Great Escape. :3


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I want that motorcycle from The Great Escape. :3



triumph bonneville also i think that's the bike i actually inherited whoops

i need to find a picture of it, its in a barn on a farm owned by one of my mums friends

i can't remember if my mum had a triumph bonneville and wanted a Norton Commando or the other way around


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Lemme summon some russians
> 
> Wood Style! Demon Summoning jitsu! @Norros_ @Pipistrele


Ну что за шишо, ну ёшки-матрошки, ну ёлки палки, ну чёрт коловрат, ну чего расшумелись


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Ну что за шишо, ну ёшки-матрошки, ну ёлки палки, ну чёрт коловрат, ну чего расшумелись



you're late bat


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you're late bat


That's kinda rude :<


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> That's kinda rude :<



yes i missed you too 


any way i don't actually what what the fuck bike i inherited looking at the photo it seems to be a BSA but i can't find what model it is


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## JackJackal (Apr 10, 2018)

geez i can't beleive I've been gone for so long!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

@WereWOLFovna 

can you tell me what BSA Model this is?


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 10, 2018)

ummm sorry pal I have no Idea


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Yeah no you're not insignificant.  Look at my gallery.

I'm envious of people like you :<


----------



## Leah (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey everybody! How's it going?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Leah said:


> Hey everybody! How's it going?


Hi Leah, going well so cannot complain. Booked hotel and spot at ScotiaCon in November.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> That's kinda rude :<


I see you got a new icon.

Yay! *is happy to see another bat in the. Belfry*


----------



## Leah (Apr 10, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Hi Leah, going well so cannot complain. Booked hotel and spot at ScotiaCon in November.



Cool! That sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Good morning. Cant sleep anymore aaagghhh.
*gratuitous back snapping n bear yelling*


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Hi Leah, going well so cannot complain. Booked hotel and spot at ScotiaCon in November.



I like the idea of Scotiacon, given that I'm not far away, but I'm not sure if I'll manage it this year.  
Today I've been helping a friend dig some drainage ditches, in heavy rain.  Think I need a hot bath and a decent meal...


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I like the idea of Scotiacon, given that I'm not far away, but I'm not sure if I'll manage it this year.


Bit of a trek for me (live in Derbyshire), but won't put me off from attending.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Good morning. Cant sleep anymore aaagghhh.
> *gratuitous back snapping n bear yelling*


*Tires to calm the bear down* Now now, no need to be grouchy.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Tires to calm the bear down* Now now, no need to be grouchy.


I'm not grouchy. I'm yawny z z z.





Massan Otter said:


> I like the idea of Scotiacon, given that I'm not far away, but I'm not sure if I'll manage it this year.
> Today I've been helping a friend dig some drainage ditches, in heavy rain.  Think I need a hot bath and a decent meal...


That sounds like it was fun.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That sounds like it was fun.



Driving the little mini-tipper he'd hired around was sort of fun, the rest a little less so.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I see you got a new icon.
> 
> Yay! *is happy to see another bat in the. Belfry*


Да! Человек человеку волк, и всё такое!

Actually, a lot of people asked me about that userpic, and it only now occured to me that I forgot to upload the full version


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

Leah said:


> Hey everybody! How's it going?



I'm well, how are you?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Да! Человек человеку волк, и всё такое!
> 
> Actually, a lot of people asked me about that userpic, and it only now occured to me that I forgot to upload the full version


That's absolutely adorable


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Да! Человек человеку волк, и всё такое!
> 
> Actually, a lot of people asked me about that userpic, and it only now occured to me that I forgot to upload the full version


Holey moley. You make those yourself? Whoever made it did an awesome job.

I love late 80s retro video game aesthetics.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Leah said:


> Hey everybody! How's it going?


Doing fine!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello Everyfur!!!AWOoooooo!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey poopy butt. What's hangin'?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Hey poopy butt. What's hangin'?


Do you really want the answer to that question?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Hey poopy butt. What's hangin'?


Poopy butt? You mean poofy?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm poofy.  I'm actually fairly hygienic. I only enjoy certain types of dirt.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah. Poofy; it's what I meant.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah. Poofy; it's what I meant.


LMAO!  I was hoping. I looked down at myself and was like"do I stink?"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Where is everyone?


Over there.*points into the distance at the dark place. Discord*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Where is everyone?


Of course i could be wrong.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Where is everyone?


How you doing Nex?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How you doing Nex?


Multitasking. I'm studying for an animal anatomy quiz while goofing around the forums at the same time


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Where is everyone?



Eating a ribeye steak, slightly later in the evening than usual.  And then I'll be running a bath, with bubbles.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Multitasking. I'm studying for an animal anatomy quiz while goofing around the forums at the same time


Sounds productive! Studying to be a Vet?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Eating a ribeye steak, slightly later in the evening than usual.  And then I'll be running a bath, with bubbles.


I wish my tub was bigger. That is my plan this year. I will own a larger tub!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Eating a ribeye steak, slightly later in the evening than usual.  And then I'll be running a bath, with bubbles.


Ahhhhhhh.............steeeaaaaaakkkkkk!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wish my tub was bigger. That is my plan this year. I will own a larger tub!!!



Ours is way smaller than I'd like.  I have to choose whether my knees or my chest are in the water, because both at once just isn't happening.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Eating a ribeye steak, slightly later in the evening than usual.  And then I'll be running a bath, with bubbles.


Did you have fun in the trenches, Otter? Didn't sound fun at all. Reminded me of WWI when I saw you post that.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds productive! Studying to be a Vet?


I'm actually going for wildlife biology, but it never hurts to have other experience. I tried a vet class before and it was difficult.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ours is way smaller than I'd like.  I have to choose whether my knees or my chest are in the water, because both at once just isn't happening.


Same.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm actually going for wildlife biology, but it never hurts to have other experience. I tried a vet class before and it was difficult.


I imagine being a Vet is harder than human medicine because at least humans can tell you whats wrong for the most part.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2018)

It's a sorry state of affairs for an otter!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

I would love a bathtub that you could completely lay down in.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Over there.*points into the distance at the dark place. Discord*



You mean Hades?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I imagine being a Vet is harder than human medicine because at least humans can tell you whats wrong for the most part.


It is. Every species has a different biological anatomy and it takes practice to learn all of it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I would love a bathtub that you could completely lay down in.


I put one in about three months ago. I could actually lay down where just my face was out of water. $700.00 and it is yours!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You mean Hades?


Hey BahgDaddy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You mean Hades?


At least Hades has cookies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You mean Hades?


Hiyah Bags!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Where is everyone?


I live!  I keep nodding off tho.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> At least Hades has cookies.


Red velvet cookies?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I live!  I keep nodding off tho.
> 
> 
> Red velvet cookies?


Any cookie you could want!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I live!  I keep nodding off tho.
> 
> 
> Red velvet cookies?


I am surprised you are awake. What time is it there?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Any cookie you could want!!!


Even peanut butter with chocolate chips?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Even peanut butter with chocolate chips?


Yes!!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Did you have fun in the trenches, Otter? Didn't sound fun at all. Reminded me of WWI when I saw you post that.



Ach, it wasn't so bad.  I wouldn't want to do it every day, but it was at least with friendly people.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

I think I need to go cook. Stuffed cheese tortillini with pan seared chicken, garlic bread, and a salad. Sound good?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

That moment you look in your fridge and realize FUCK I ONLY HAVE TWO BEERS!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I need to go cook. Stuffed cheese tortillini with pan seared chicken, garlic bread, and a salad. Sound good?


I love Italian food. I'd help you if I could. Sounds delicious!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love Italian food. I'd help you if I could. Sounds delicious!


ITS GONNA BE!!! Caps lock was on. Sorry for yelling.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey BahgDaddy!



Hi! How's it going?



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> At least Hades has cookies.



We have cookies too. Just they're drama flavored.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

My dogs won't stop barking. They do this everytime the UPS guy shows up.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am surprised you are awake. What time is it there?


Like 7am ish.  Just couldnt sleep tbh.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I need to go cook. Stuffed cheese tortillini with pan seared chicken, garlic bread, and a salad. Sound good?


Oh hell that's a good idea for today.  I love italian.


----------



## Black Burn (Apr 10, 2018)

Tomorrow I have 8 lessons since 7:40AM aaaaaaaaahhhggggghh


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Tomorrow I have 8 lessons since 7:40AM aaaaaaaaahhhggggghh


Hey BlackBurn!!! Just remember bud, that which doesn't kill us makes us stronger(or crazy like me)!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Got everything prepped, now just gotta cook.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Got everything prepped, now just gotta cook.


See if you can take a photo of your masterpiece when you finish.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I need to go cook. Stuffed cheese tortillini with pan seared chicken, garlic bread, and a salad. Sound good?


Sounds delicious.
I'd get back into cooking, but then I'd just be stuffing my face with desserts all the time d:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Nerrrrrrrds :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nerrrrrrrds :V


I just pictured the cross eyed football player from Revenge Of The Nerds!! What a movie!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sounds delicious.
> I'd get back into cooking, but then I'd just be stuffing my face with desserts all the time d:


It was pawsome!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> See if you can take a photo of your masterpiece when you finish.


I ate it all before I realized to take a pic


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 10, 2018)

Normally, I would not come here, but a kid just followed me who is 17. I told him he is a bit young for this forum. Am I wrong?

The sooner I get a reply, the sooner I am off this chat.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2018)

It's nominally a PG-13 forum, but that's not enforced very effectively in practice.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 10, 2018)

Thank you. I told him to unfollow me. If he stays, is there anybody here reputable and responsible I could point him to for some guidance?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Normally, I would not come here, but a kid just followed me who is 17. I told him he is a bit young for this forum. Am I wrong?
> 
> The sooner I get a reply, the sooner I am off this chat.


For the most part your not wrong. Many of the threads and discussions cover mature content, yet I mostly see the under aged socialize mostly in the games and art exchange areas, so I wouldn't worry about this too much. Most people figure out there is mature content here by themselves and use there best judgement from then on.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sounds delicious.
> I'd get back into cooking, but then I'd just be stuffing my face with desserts all the time d:


You act like this is a problem. <3



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nerrrrrrrds :V


Yer a nerd :V


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 10, 2018)

So whose direction do I point him in?


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 10, 2018)

Anybody?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Anybody?


Select the members button on the top of the page. There you will find a list a staff members who might help.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Anybody?



It's not really an issue, imo. I don't see too much here that couldn't get covered in a PG13 movie. Or maybe my standards are whacked. 



Infrarednexus said:


> Select the members button on the top of the page. There you will find a list a staff members who might help.



There's only 1 active mod here.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You act like this is a problem. <3


Believe me, I'm the reason snacks and sweets are banned in my house :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

Okay seriously, I see no major benefit to PEX plumbing over regular PVC. These connectors are like $8 each.


----------



## Orthogonal (Apr 10, 2018)

@BaghDaddy I sent him your way. He is Kreedan the Wolf. Mazeltov.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yer a nerd :V


I'm the coolest nerd around :V
I love ye too nerd


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 10, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> Normally, I would not come here, but a kid just followed me who is 17. I told him he is a bit young for this forum. Am I wrong?
> 
> The sooner I get a reply, the sooner I am off this chat.


...you know there are people on this fourm who are like 13 or 14 right?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> ...you know there are people on this fourm who are like 13 or 14 right?


It would still be nice if this forum is 18+ I want to be able to talk dicks and butts on this forum


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It would still be nice if this forum is 18+ I want to be able to talk dicks and butts on this forum


I mean there could just be a NSFW section...but there isn't


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It would still be nice if this forum is 18+ I want to be able to talk dicks and butts on this forum



It might be a good idea to hold back a little on that stuff here, given that there are a broad range of ages and no NSFW section.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Whose all ready to cull the meek today


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

wait


PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30198
> 
> Whose all ready to cull the meek today


waaait it's still 9:41 am in japan :V


Massan Otter said:


> It might be a good idea to hold back a little on that stuff here, given that there are a broad range of ages and no NSFW section.


Let me make some changes on my signature


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> wait
> 
> waaait it's still 9:41 am in japan :V
> 
> Let me make some changes on my signature




 
Have no worries, my army of skeletons need to work out anyways.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30201
> Have no worries, my army of skeletons need to work out anyways.


Hey no going ahead! >:V Garth and I are making new accounts

Damn blizz for deleting inactive accounts


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hey no going ahead! >:V Garth and I are making new accounts
> 
> Damn blizz for deleting inactive accounts






(its okay im making a new acct for it)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30202
> 
> (its okay im making a new acct for it)


If you or anyone can kinshop me, that would be appreciated :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

My pinstriping paint came in!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Do you have the expansion?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Do you have the expansion?


I do not






Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If you or anyone can kinshop me, that would be appreciated :V


kinshop?



DarkoKavinsky said:


> My pinstriping paint came in!


Oh that looks neat, what were you gnna do with that again?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

M&Ms are gooood!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> -snip-


KinzoShop


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> KinzoShop
> View attachment 30204
> 
> View attachment 30205


Is that Willie Nelson?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Is that Willie Nelson?



Lmao Okami!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

Orthogonal said:


> @BaghDaddy I sent him your way. He is Kreedan the Wolf. Mazeltov.



Erm... okay?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Lmao Okami!


Only thing missing is a fat jount in his hands.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Only thing missing is a fat jount in his hands.


Willie will always be cooler anyways


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> KinzoShop
> View attachment 30204
> 
> View attachment 30205







Kinzo is an asshole


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> asshole


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I do not
> View attachment 30203
> 
> Oh that looks neat, what were you gnna do with that again?


Hopefully get to a point were I can do this.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30207





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30207









DarkoKavinsky said:


> Hopefully get to a point were I can do this.


That looks really cool o .o


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Willie will always be King!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

So how is everyone? Good I hope!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30208
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really cool o .o







Working towards a dream.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought a kettle with LEDs in it and it is so freaking cool! A lot quieter than my last one, too, like, substantially.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Working towards a dream.


It is an art for sure!! Go for it Batman!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I bought a kettle with LEDs in it and it is so freaking cool! A lot quieter than my last one, too, like, substantially.


Like to heat water in? And it has light?! Cool!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30208


You're so adorkable


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're so adorkable
> View attachment 30209


This is making me want to read this again.  I'd rather not lose another 100+hrs of my life.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Like to heat water in? And it has light?! Cool!


Yeah man, everyone gonna be jealous of my pimpin' kettle. I'll be, like, the life of the party. :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how is everyone? Good I hope!


Long busy stressful day. And week so far. Ahhhh and tomorrow is only Wednesday!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

Muh kettle. Looks better in person.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

15 minutes left and I can leave work to play Diablo2


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 15 minutes left and I can leave work to play Diablo2


woooooo


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

sup fuckstains


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> sup fuckstains


Makin' skellys


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> sup fuckstains


Not much jizzsack, just showing off my bling.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Makin' skellys



wat




Mr. Fox said:


> Not much jizzsack, just showing off my bling.



you're the first person outside of work ive heard use jizzsack also i want your space kettle


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PB! Do you have telegram?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not much jizzsack, just showing off my bling.



Ummm... yiff yiff?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ummm... yiff yiff?


Wanna join the debauchery? :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> wat









Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> PB! Do you have telegram?


I do not


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I do not


Make one like every sane people in the world does :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you're the first person outside of work ive heard use jizzsack also i want your space kettle


Man, everyone gonna want my space kettle. I might go flaunt it just for lolz.



BahgDaddy said:


> Ummm... yiff yiff?


Murr murr. :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Make one like every sane people in the world does :V



Seconded. Telegram stickers are the shit <:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Seconded. Telegram stickers are the shit <:


And free :V
I have to buy stickers in "Line" and "Facebook"


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Muh kettle. Looks better in person.


You fancy!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Make one like every sane people in the world does :V


Never


 



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Seconded. Telegram stickers are the shit <:


Don't really care for instant messengers.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 15 minutes left and I can leave work to play Diablo2



how are you able to leave work before noon in Japan 

HUH!?!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> how are you able to leave work before noon in Japan
> 
> HUH!?!!?!?!?!?!


Cuz I'm the boss :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

@PolarizedBear @GarthTheWereWolf 

Since we're not using telegram, I'll need to eat before I go online
:V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cuz I'm the boss :V



well i'm not the boss and i got knocked off at 1130 so.... i win somehow


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well i'm not the boss and i got knocked off at 1130 so.... i win somehow


Well I can skip work tomorrow if I want :V

Joke! I can but I like to maintain integrity


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> You fancy!


Indubitably *holds out pinky* o_q


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 10, 2018)

Nothing washes away the day like a nice hot bath. 

I'm really happy about the pinstriping. 

If I get good at it this could actually be a job.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well I can skip work tomorrow if I want :V
> 
> Joke! I can but I like to maintain integrity


At least you're honest about it, panda.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well I can skip work tomorrow if I want :V



i'm on leave there was just no one else who could take this guy to a mental health appointment so i was stabbed for it 

woke up 5 min before i had to leave forgot to put uniform on just went in jeans and hoodie sarge was like "why the fuck aren't you in cams" and i just said "why aren't i on leave" and nothing more was said


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm on leave there was just no one else who could take this guy to a mental health appointment so i was stabbed for it
> 
> woke up 5 min before i had to leave forgot to put uniform on just went in jeans and hoodie sarge was like "why the fuck aren't you in cams" and i just said "why aren't i on leave" and nothing more was said


To hell with that shit, I'd request a transfer to another unit.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> To hell with that shit, I'd request a transfer to another unit.



it happens everywhere dude there's a screenshot that's become a meme of some one ignoring texts from a corporal asking if they're doing anything at the moment


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

woke up and
my favorite comic updated (and I had enough tapas coins to unlock it!)
got some sweet replies at the RP thread
my commish ad on tumblr ....REACHED 200+ NOTES WTF
GOT EMAIL -- HEY I SAW YOUR AD, DO U STILL HAVE A SLOT?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm on leave there was just no one else who could take this guy to a mental health appointment so i was stabbed for it
> 
> woke up 5 min before i had to leave forgot to put uniform on just went in jeans and hoodie sarge was like "why the fuck aren't you in cams" and i just said "why aren't i on leave" and nothing more was said


When you get caught up in the same routine
I get that alot


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> woke up and
> my favorite comic updated (and I had enough tapas coins to unlock it!)
> got some sweet replies at the RP thread
> my commish ad on tumblr ....REACHED 200+ NOTES WTF
> ...


Good morning Zen!  Told ya you'd get popular.  “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> When you get caught up in the same routine
> I get that alot




i know right when i came home i went to bed at 1am thinking "oh yeah i'm going to sleep till noon this is going to be great" nope i woke up at 0530 and all day i was thinking "i feel like i should be seeing if something needs doing" and "whens the mess open"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> it happens everywhere dude there's a screenshot that's become a meme of some one ignoring texts from a corporal asking if they're doing anything at the moment


I'm not sure how things work in your unit but I've had family in the army and I've never heard of them putting up with crap like that. And isn't your Sargent abusing your shore leave kind of against the rules or something?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Good morning Zen!  Told ya you'd get popular.  “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ








gmornin PB~~~ ~~ ~~ ~~~

--
ah crap my folks are fighting downstairs again.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm not sure how things work in your unit but I've had family in the army and I've never heard of them putting up with crap like that. And isn't your Sargent abusing your shore leave kind of against the rules or something?



we have different attitudes the marines were talking about this with us at some stage

in US its all about Money here its all about camaraderie and looking out for eachother

A. i wasn't actually doing anything
B. think about it this suicidal cunt has severe depression no one's able to take him to an appointment to get him better what am i supposed to do? just brush him off and let him get charged for missing an appointment? it was paid any way i should get $220 for it i think


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> gmornin PB~~~ ~~ ~~ ~~~
> 
> --
> ah crap my folks are fighting downstairs again.


how ya doin~?  We're about to go try and beat up Diablo n take his lunch money.





--
throw a shoe at them


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> woke up and
> my favorite comic updated (and I had enough tapas coins to unlock it!)
> got some sweet replies at the RP thread
> my commish ad on tumblr ....REACHED 200+ NOTES WTF
> ...


Zen 2 months later:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Zen 2 months later:
> View attachment 30215


Ya done eating yet, Panda?  Also do ya think we should play asia or USWest?
im starving but I'm too excited to play also im being damn lazy ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Us west. I'm installing now


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> we have different attitudes the marines were talking about this with us at some stage
> 
> in US its all about Money here its all about camaraderie and looking out for eachother
> 
> ...


Not to familiar with Marine law, but wouldn't someone with server depression (and violent at that) be eligible for extended leave? Obviously he's not fit to serve and is a threat to the rest of his unit.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ya done eating yet, Panda?  Also do ya think we should play asia or USWest?
> im starving but I'm too excited to play also im being damn lazy ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ



If you're done installing whats your account name? I'll log in and add ya to friend list while we're waiting on Mara v:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> If you're done installing whats your account name? I'll log in and add ya to friend list while we're waiting on Mara v:


PolarizedBear.  Thought it'd be easy :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> PolarizedBear.  Thought it'd be easy :V



Cool.

Mines: The_Werewolf. Will be adding you now. If anyone else on here wants to join us playing Diablo 2 feel free to add me as well <:


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not to familiar with Marine law, but wouldn't someone with server depression (and violent at that) be eligible for extended leave? Obviously he's not fit to serve and is a threat to the rest of his unit.




Aus does't have marines... well we do kinda... its hard to explain regular infantry digger (i.e myself) need to fill the roles of Marines, Grunts, Force Recon, and Army Rangers things like Seals and Delta Force are done by SASR and Commandos 

any way we try not to just let them off into the wild on their own if they're in that state as it can make them worse he did well he was open an honest he's not allowed near live fire for the moment but its not a warstopper he can just help out the Pogs doing Pog things until he's better 

ive been suicidal myself dude i was just sent as support staff to train what you would call "boots" for a while 

the idea is not to make it tabboo or alienate them but to let them keep going and tell them like "if you're not doing ok just speak up"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

OMG there is a cute chubby white bear across me, god when he passes by I can smell him OwO


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OMG there is a cute chubby white bear across me, god when he passes by I can smell him OwO


It's enthusiasm like that where I don't feel bad by eating too much.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ sometimes.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OMG there is a cute chubby white bear across me, god when he passes by I can smell him OwO



you and your little tree pander friend are creepy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Aus does't have marines... well we do kinda... its hard to explain regular infantry digger (i.e myself) need to fill the roles of Marines, Grunts, Force Recon, and Army Rangers things like Seals and Delta Force are done by SASR and Commandos
> 
> any way we try not to just let them off into the wild on their own if they're in that state as it can make them worse he did well he was open an honest he's not allowed near live fire for the moment but its not a warstopper he can just help out the Pogs doing Pog things until he's better
> 
> ...


Been down that road myself man, yeah, it sucks. Look I'm no psychology major or anything even close to it but I think you have good system in place. Keeping him busy and nearby so he doesn't do anything stupid helps, but unless he gets that treatment you mentioned earlier it won't fix any of his underlying issues, but you already know that. Just make sure he's not in a stressful environment (I know that's hard in your line of work) or involved with anything that triggers him. Unless it's the job that's doing it then well, I'm stumped.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

https://imgur.com/hNF4gUi


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you and your little tree pander friend are creepy


Furries, man. Amirite?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> https://imgur.com/hNF4gUi


okay i laughed a lil.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Keeping him busy and nearby so he doesn't do anything stupid helps,



well i mean that's what helped me it keeps your mind of things i'm still seeing people and i have bad days but i'm doing better now than if i never spoke up the hard thing is saying "hey look i tried to hurt myself a while back i need help" that is the absolute hard thing i had that written in a text and it took me about 12 ish hours to get the guts to hit send BUT as soon as i did i had fucken phone calls coming in people of all ranks even the CO i had appointments booked and so on


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

Done installing
How do I add you guys again? i forgot


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Done installing
> How do I add you guys again? i forgot



Make a character, then go into chat and type /f add PolarizedBear and /f add The_Werewolf.

Its /f m  to send messages to us.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Done installing
> How do I add you guys again? i forgot


We could just have garth set up a game with a pass and have us both join it?



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Make a character, then go into chat and type /f add PolarizedBear and /f add The_Werewolf.
> 
> Its /f m  to send messages to us.



Dammit ive been trying to figure that out lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

added, can I stream this?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> added, can I stream this?



yeah i want to watch this gay bear orgy


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> added, can I stream this?


I've got no issues.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

plz link stream


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Mara, whats your account name?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30202
> 
> (its okay im making a new acct for it)


That was me too. Also Archer Paladin...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That was me too. Also Archer Paladin...



 You should join us v: we can always use more archer paladins in our lives.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Mara, whats your account name?


Marazhu


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Marazhu




L I N K   S T R E A M   P L Z


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Zen 2 months later:
> View attachment 30215


pls make it a month oh cash gods!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You should join us v: we can always use more archer paladins in our lives.


Passin out. Gotta finish coloring someone's fursona first 3:

Then pack for my flight.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> L I N K   S T R E A M   P L Z


Ehh Somehow its hard to capture video on this game unless you dont mind seeing my entire desktop :V


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

I have 2 energy drinks and I'm falling asleep drinking the first. It wasn't supposed to be like this!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

such a smol window o3o


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> such a smol window o3o


it:s an old game afterall :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> it:s an old game afterall :V



ye but fallout can play in 1920 x 1080 actually so can daggerfall


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ye but fallout can play in 1920 x 1080 actually so can daggerfall


if you can find a fix, mucho appreciado


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> if you can find a fix, mucho appreciado



Make a shortcut to d2 on the desktop. Click properties on the shorcut and look at the target field. After the text in that field type : xres=1920 yres =1080


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Make a shortcut to d2 on the desktop. Click properties on the shorcut and look at the target field. After the text in that field type : xres=1920 yres =1080


Its not working


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Make a shortcut to d2 on the desktop. Click properties on the shorcut and look at the target field. After the text in that field type : xres=1920 yres =1080


This actually wont work due to blizzard policy on cheating in this game

Try doing the same thing but add  " -w" instead  and then clicking your maximize when it launches


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

It'll window your game and stretch it vertically


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Its not working



you need to exit the game first then do it or you can try hitting alt enter

i did some research apparently it can't really handle anything larger than the small window cause it fucks up the LOD decals of the models since they're actual 3d models not pre rendered ones like in fallout


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It'll window your game and stretch it vertically


this is good
its bigger now


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

i want to play fallout tactics now


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 11, 2018)

I never post here I guess it's time to start! ;0; Hey kiddies, whats good in the hood?

Did yall know my sona apparantly took up a side job?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 11, 2018)

I like how people just want to get by lol. You do good work.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 11, 2018)

Those people are ungrateful as I would be absolutely delighted to have my mundane errands be interrupted by a dancing cow! 

*HE'S SO FUNKY!*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 11, 2018)

Almost smacks a bitch too.

Everyone is talking about retro video games... I finished the giftart I've been slaving over (sort of) in the other section! :3

Baldur's Gate time! 3:<


----------



## Dongding (Apr 11, 2018)

And then finish my laundry time! 3:<


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wanna join the debauchery? :V



Always. I'm practically my own epicenter of debauchery.



Mr. Fox said:


> Murr murr. :V



Ooh la la


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

looks like @Mikazuki Marazhu 's been busy


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> veryone is talking about retro video games...



plz... plz... no... they only came out yesteday... i'm still young... I AM STILL YOUNG!!!!!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> plz... plz... no... they only came out yesteday... i'm still young... I AM STILL YOUNG!!!!!!!



No you're older than me. :/


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No you're older than me. :/



no u


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no u



Much comeback, many whew


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Much comeback, many whew



ur family reunion homosexual communion


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ur family reunion homosexual communion



No, I'd go to it if it was that!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> looks like @Mikazuki Marazhu 's been busy


*unplugs IV cord*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Woo! I love having to stand around in my towns dodgy center waiting for people to go down to Exeter with.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Woo! I love having to stand around in my towns dodgy center waiting for people to go down to Exeter with.



try not to get run over by a lorry of peace


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

yo nerds


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> yo nerds


Yo nerd²


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yo nerd²


`/0(_)'|23 4 |\\|3|2|)


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> `/0(_)'|23 4 |\\|3|2|)


Ahh-ahhh??
What is this?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh-ahhh??
> What is this?


it:s the legendary leetspeek


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Fucking cold!!!!

Gah! Why does my family live Here?!
Oh, right economic viability due to my fathers white collar career.

Why is it so fucking cold?!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

this is PanPan after he met PB.
look at that.
so vanilla.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> it:s the legendary leetspeek


Yeah I'm lost.






zenmaldita said:


> this is PanPan after he met PB.
> look at that.
> so vanilla.


ʕ◉ᴥ◉;ʔ  these panda commercials make me nervous.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

have a genuine fact.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30233
> have a genuine fact.








reminds me of this tbh.
Im picking Beefmaster.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> reminds me of this tbh.
> Im picking Beefmaster.


I unno.  BushGoliathlooks like he's got some secret BS final villain technique.
(and they're all gnna job to Bradley)


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

*Blearily wakes out of his cave and yawms* Morning fellow fuzzballs.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Blearily wakes out of his cave and yawms* Morning fellow fuzzballs.


G'morning Rag


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> reminds me of this tbh.
> Im picking Beefmaster.


I'd go for "Bush Goliath"


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'morning Rag


Morning PB, how's you?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Morning PB, how's you?


Going alright, winding down and helping out a pal.  How's it for you?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Blearily wakes out of his cave and yawms* Morning fellow fuzzballs.


good morning my egg husband


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Going alright, winding down and helping out a pal.  How's it for you?


Overslept as I feel like not getting enough sleep (long story), and just done some food shopping.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> good morning my egg husband


Good morning dear


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Good morning dear


what time is it there?



PolarizedBear said:


> G'morning Rag


also PB did you see the original panda commercials? or did you just see the one you quoted?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> what time is it there?



Nearly 12pm actually, but I only been up for 2 hours, didn't sleep well.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> what time is it there?
> 
> 
> also PB did you see the original panda commercials? or did you just see the one you quoted?


I've seen a few of them, one where he throws every thing off this guys desk and another where he throws someones shopping cart.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

*crawls out of Dota2 cave*

I'm going to die!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *crawls out of Dota2 cave*
> 
> I'm going to die!


Oh god I haven't played Dota2 in ages.  I miss Crystal Maiden.

Welcome back to the world of the livin' panda.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh god I haven't played Dota2 in ages.  I miss Crystal Maiden.
> 
> Welcome back to the world of the livin' panda.


I didn't know you even played Dota2 :V
Clutch plays by Marazhu recorded on stream


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I didn't know you even played Dota2 :V
> Clutch plays by Marazhu recorded on stream


I've played Dota since I was about 11, played heroes of newerth, dota2, and league of legends as well!
I was a huge fan of age of empires and warcraft as a kid so the custom game modes just came hand in hand.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I've played Dota since I was about 11, played heroes of newerth, dota2, and league of legends as well!
> I was a huge fan of age of empires and warcraft as a kid so the custom game modes just came hand in hand.


I see now why you seeing my pandaren fursona piqued your interest


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I see now why you seeing my pandaren fursona piqued your interest


Yep! Very much so, love warcraft, granted havent played wow all much at all.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yep! Very much so, love warcraft, granted havent played wow all much at all.


We! Must! Play! Together with @GarthTheWereWolf though he's an alliance dog! Horde have the coolest race


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We! Must! Play! Together with @GarthTheWereWolf though he's an alliance dog! Horde have the coolest race


Oh hell I dont even know where I'd start mate, I heard classic servers were starting soon?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh hell I dont even know where I'd start mate, I heard classic servers were starting soon?


Well I can't be Pandaren and Garth can't be Worgen if we go classic :V


----------



## Dongding (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh-ahhh??
> What is this?


It's quite a stretch.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

*crawls from my writing room* my bear....parents....aaaa. so many...replies. my brain is fried.
*makes a nest out of panda's tummy fur* gniiight






nahh im just here to torment PB cos red pandas give him a heart attack


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *crawls from my writing room* my bear....parents....aaaa. so many...replies. my brain is fried.
> *makes a nest out of panda's tummy fur* gniiight
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T STARE INTO THE LIGHT ZEN! STAY WITH ME!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Cool.
> 
> Mines: The_Werewolf. Will be adding you now. If anyone else on here wants to join us playing Diablo 2 feel free to add me as well <:


I'd have loved to join, were I not already passed out in bed.
Stupid time zones :<
Good morning (/afternoon/evening/night) everyone!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'd have loved to join, were I not already passed out in bed.
> Stupid time zones :<
> Good morning (/afternoon/evening/night) everyone!



isn't that bike cuck


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *crawls from my writing room* my bear....parents....aaaa. so many...replies. my brain is fried.
> *makes a nest out of panda's tummy fur* gniiight
> 
> 
> ...


It's so adorable it hurts my heart T _T;


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well I can't be Pandaren and Garth can't be Worgen if we go classic :V


huh, alright then


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> isn't that bike cuck


What, shencomix?  Yeah.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'd have loved to join, were I not already passed out in bed.
> Stupid time zones :<
> Good morning (/afternoon/evening/night) everyone!


I sleep 5 hours a day because of the forum alone, if I had a PC at home I'd be dead now


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> DON'T STARE INTO THE LIGHT ZEN! STAY WITH ME!








aaaa the liiiiiighhhtttttttt


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I sleep 5 hours a day because of the forum alone, if I had a PC at home I'd be dead now


You sound like my college roommates .  I was the only one with anything near a normal sleep schedule.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You sound like my college roommates .  I was the only one with anything near a normal sleep schedule.


6? 7? 8?
8 should be prime


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *crawls from my writing room* my bear....parents....aaaa. so many...replies. my brain is fried.
> *makes a nest out of panda's tummy fur* gniiight
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh ma'gawd  the cuteness!!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 6? 7? 8?
> 8 should be prime


8 as often as possible, but it's closer to 7 on weeknights.
Looks like morning is over, see ya nerds later :V


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> 8 as often as possible, but it's closer to 7 on weeknights.
> Looks like morning is over, see ya nerds later :V


Have a good day


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Ahhh ma'gawd  the cuteness!!!








nooo I'm a vicious predatuuuurr


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> nooo I'm a vicious predatuuuurr


Nope, still super cute ^^


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> nooo I'm a vicious predatuuuurr


The tiniest of bears.
why must you torture me.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm gettin so sleepy but I dont want to yet *aagh*
_*frustrated bear noises*_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

It's been a long day, think I'll head to bed early.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm gettin so sleepy but I dont want to yet *aagh*
> _*frustrated bear noises*_








yaaaaaaawwwwwnnnn


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yaaaaaaawwwwwnnnn


pure evil.  = //=



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's been a long day, think I'll head to bed early.


agahgh.  I guess I'll just crash too then.  No point n bein' a zombie.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

I can never decide if sleeping in boxers or pajamas is more comfortable. There should be some study or something. . .my apologies for ramblin . :V panda or zen just knock me out or somethin


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I can never decide if sleeping in boxers or pajamas is more comfortable. There should be some study or something. . .my apologies for ramblin . :V panda or zen just knock me out or somethin


well, I believe sleeping in underwear is more comfortable by far.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 11, 2018)

The legs of my pajamas always wrinkle and ride up annoyingly, so I vote boxers.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

I used to sleep on silk sheets rolling naked in money.
(but now im poor so none of that anymore!)

kidding aside I find a nice bath or shower will elevate the experience uvu alonng with some clean sheets and a big tshirt


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> try not to get run over by a lorry of peace



Not a problem when you get the train... And end-up going Paignton instead.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

I feel sleepy still......had to take a nap earlier


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The legs of my pajamas always wrinkle and ride up annoyingly, so I vote boxers.


I hate that, my pyjama bottoms ride up to my knees.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't work tomorrow a combination of me seeing there's no work and being like Oi? What's the point?

Yeah you can go home.

Cool gives me time to rest my arm and not look homeless :v


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Holey moley. You make those yourself? Whoever made it did an awesome job.
> 
> I love late 80s retro video game aesthetics.





DarkoKavinsky said:


> That's absolutely adorable



Hey, thanksalotto, you two! Yap, I do cutesy pixelinos from time to time, you can find more on my dA account.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Hey, thanksalotto, you two! Yap, I do cutesy pixelinos from time to time, you can find more on my dA account.


Your gallery reminds of stuff I used to do what program do you use?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 11, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I hate that, my pyjama bottoms ride up to my knees.



You'd think they could fit stirrup straps like on cycle leggings!  Or I guess the footie PJs that a couple of people on here are fans of would solve that problem.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Your gallery reminds of stuff I used to do what program do you use?


Combination of different software, but usually, I draw sprites in Aseprite and work on interactive parts in Game Maker 8.0. It's just both simpler and more authentic to actually lay stuff out and write scripts for animated elements, rather than animate everything manually.

Me and one other talented pixel artist (DerZocker) are currently working on a small videogame based on Steamed Hames meme - can't say too much about it, but we have a lot of fun with this project :b


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Combination of different software, but usually, I draw sprites in Aseprite and work on interactive parts in Game Maker 8.0. It's just both simpler and more authentic to actually lay stuff out and write scripts for animated elements, rather than animate everything manually.
> 
> Me and one other talented pixel artist (DerZocker) are currently working on a small videogame based on Steamed Hames meme - can't say too much about it, but we have a lot of fun with this project :b


I miss making stuff in pixel art. When I was heavily into the chiptune scene I used to make antimated gifs and stuff all by hand frame by frame. Id make sprite sheets and use them. Was a lot of fun before 8bbc went down because of the owners using the server to embezzle money or something absurd.

This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I miss making stuff in pixel art. When I was heavily into the chiptune scene I used to make antimated gifs and stuff all by hand frame by frame. Id make sprite sheets and use them. Was a lot of fun before 8bbc went down because of the owners using the server to embezzle money or something absurd.
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things!


Welp, PixelJoint is still alive and thriving, so you can try your luck there .w.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Welp, PixelJoint is still alive and thriving, so you can try your luck there .w.


Might have to check out that


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I miss making stuff in pixel art. When I was heavily into the chiptune scene I used to make antimated gifs and stuff all by hand frame by frame. Id make sprite sheets and use them. Was a lot of fun before 8bbc went down because of the owners using the server to embezzle money or something absurd.
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things!


I use Pixilart.com for pixel art, that could be a good place to go (its freeee and it has contessstss)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'd have loved to join, were I not already passed out in bed.
> Stupid time zones :<
> Good morning (/afternoon/evening/night) everyone!



You still can play with us sometime. v: Now that I've gotten the Diablo 2 pants collecting itch I'll probably be making a million alts on it so it eats up most of my free time. You're welcome to join me.

And will be playing with PB and Mara again as well once we align our schedules.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You still can play with us sometime. v: Now that I've gotten the Diablo 2 pants collecting itch I'll probably be making a million alts on it so it eats up most of my free time. You're welcome to join me.
> 
> And will be playing with PB and Mara again as well once we align our schedules.


I'd like to take you up on that offer.  My free time is practically non-existent, but I often keep my weekends open.
Still not sure how I've managed to not play diablo yet; I'm a sucker for ARPGs and dungeon crawlers.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'd like to take you up on that offer.  My free time is practically non-existent, but I often keep my weekends open.
> Still not sure how I've managed to not play diablo yet; I'm a sucker for ARPGs and dungeon crawlers.


Diablo2 is perfection in that field, you'll love it...
(also Dungeon Siege 1 and 2 <3)


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

when you wake up with a dry throat and only after you have some water you realise its a sore throat and you just notice the cough


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm watching a thread about "accepting other peoples opinions" and it's hilarious. How does a thread that discusses respecting each other turn into a political shit storm of insults and mind games in just two pages?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm watching a thread about "accepting other peoples opinions" and it's hilarious. How does a thread that discusses respecting each other turn into a political shit storm of insults and mind games in just two pages?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 30258


Yeah, I saw that flame war a mile away and just browsed threads. Though I wouldn't expect a flame over accepting other people's opinions.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

I got blocked by a long time friend.





Guess he's no friend anymore.
I'd be sad but a lot of damage has been done. 

First person that's blocked me. A person I've known for over a year.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I got blocked by a long time friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry that happened.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Sorry that happened.


I'm not it happened because of that thread and frankly all of the drama that was caused by them was insane.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I got blocked by a long time friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> First person that's blocked me. A person I've known for over a year.



i had a friend of 7 years stop talking to me because he was against me joining the Army he used to make wild claims like we went out and killed refugees on manus island and shit i asked where he was getting that from and he actually unironically cited a Marxist University news paper and i mean that in the actual sense that its called rise up Marxism or something 


LogicNuke said:


> Yeah, I saw that flame war a mile away and just browsed threads. Though I wouldn't expect a flame over accepting other people's opinions.


you should have been here last year there were people getting banned daily from all the arguments over SJW topics it seems to have died down now


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i had a friend of 7 years stop talking to me because he was against me joining the Army he used to make wild claims like we went out and killed refugees on manus island and shit i asked where he was getting that from and he actually unironically cited a Marxist University news paper and i mean that in the actual sense that its called rise up Marxism or something
> 
> you should have been here last year there were people getting banned daily from all the arguments over SJW topics it seems to have died down now


Marxism is cancerous.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Marxism is cancerous.



I thought it was generally agreed we don't get political in this thread, at least, not to the point where you're trying to stir shit-up.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I thought it was generally agreed we don't get political in this thread, at least, not to the point where you're trying to stir shit-up.


Sorry. My bad.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I thought it was generally agreed we don't get political in this thread, at least, not to the point where you're trying to stir shit-up.


???

This is out of left field.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

What's the point of blocking anyways?  Unless someones rapid fire machine gunning your inbox full of dolphin smut or profanities why would ya block someone?  It's not gnna magically make someone go away and if anything just makes talkin' shit in-front of ya even easier.  It just makes ya seem like someone whose unwilling to listen, reason, or make amends with the other person.  What's the point of having different opinions if no one's gnna hear em, or what if ya said something stupid and want to apologize?  I didn't read the thread but this is just more of a general me asking for the understanding as to why anyone would block someone outside of those first two reasons.

Just seems so silly.  Also yes, I did have to block someone ages ago for a mass influx of dolphin smut.
No I will not send the contents of said influx.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm not it happened because of that thread and frankly all of the drama that was caused by them was insane.


Still sorry ya had to go through it regardless mate.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i had a friend of 7 years stop talking to me because he was against me joining the Army he used to make wild claims like we went out and killed refugees on manus island and shit i asked where he was getting that from and he actually unironically cited a Marxist University news paper and i mean that in the actual sense that its called rise up Marxism or something
> 
> you should have been here last year there were people getting banned daily from all the arguments over SJW topics it seems to have died down now


When was this? Never came up on FA.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> When was this? Never came up on FA.



i'm not to sure me and what's his name @Yakamaru had a lot of fun but


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> ???
> 
> This is out of left field.



It's been a while since I've been around properly, but I seem to remember we kept the strife to other threads. Political discussion is fine, hell it's healthy to discuss, I'd just rather not see the shit spill over, especially when it's the same thing many of us have called-out other users on.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30260
> 
> What's the point of blocking anyways?  Unless someones rapid fire machine gunning your inbox full of dolphin smut or profanities why would ya block someone?  It's not gnna magically make someone go away and if anything just makes talkin' shit in-front of ya even easier.  It just makes ya seem like someone whose unwilling to listen, reason, or make amends with the other person.  What's the point of having different opinions if no one's gnna hear em, or what if ya said something stupid and want to apologize?  I didn't read the thread but this is just more of a general me asking for the understanding as to why anyone would block someone outside of those first two reasons.
> 
> ...


It's a bit ironic as the person said blocking is a manipulation tactic and brought up your points yet he is blocking me.

And dolphin smut isn't my cup of tea. If you ever get flooded with bat smut let me know


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm not to sure me and what's his name @Yakamaru had a lot of fun but


I think you got cut off here.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30260
> 
> What's the point of blocking anyways?  Unless someones rapid fire machine gunning your inbox full of dolphin smut or profanities why would ya block someone?  It's not gnna magically make someone go away and if anything just makes talkin' shit in-front of ya even easier.  It just makes ya seem like someone whose unwilling to listen, reason, or make amends with the other person.  What's the point of having different opinions if no one's gnna hear em, or what if ya said something stupid and want to apologize?  I didn't read the thread but this is just more of a general me asking for the understanding as to why anyone would block someone outside of those first two reasons.
> 
> ...


Apparently to some people blocking is a better solution than talking things over.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> It's a bit ironic as the person said blocking is a manipulation tactic and brought up your points yet he is blocking me.
> 
> And dolphin smut isn't my cup of tea. If you ever get flooded with bat smut let me know


 
Yet to happen.
I do have massive amounts of bat gifs however.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30261
> Yet to happen.
> I do have massive amounts of bat gifs however.



Bats are a lot cuter than I remember them...

What is this witchcraft!?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I think you got cut off here.



as in i don't know exactly when it happened around this time last year maybe?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Bats are a lot cuter than I remember them...
> 
> What is this witchcraft!?


Bats have always been adorable, absolute favourite animal.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> as in i don't know exactly when it happened around this time last year maybe?


Good fun or did you mean this sarcastically?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm not to sure me and what's his name @Yakamaru had a lot of fun but


Ahhh.. @Yakamaru my man.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Bats have always been adorable, absolute favourite animal.
> View attachment 30262


That's me at home after I sneeze. Lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Apparently to some people blocking is a better solution than talking things over.


Depends. I don't block people. I usually talk things out. If ran a business on the main site, though, I probably would be blocking  people.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

well i added my bit to the highly intellectual war going on over on the other thread


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well i added my bit to the highly intellectual war going on over on the other thread


Meh. I don't need to die on that hill.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Depends. I don't block people. I usually talk things out. If ran a business on the main site, though, I probably would be blocking  people.


I agree with you on that, but I'm specifically talking about blocking people over disagreements and arguments, not harassment.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 11, 2018)

Personally, the only time I have ever blocked someone was back when I was on a different forum. The only reason I did it was because they actively sought me out and harassed me. (Said harassment was the reason I joined this forum in the first place).

To be completely honest, while it won't effect how I interact with people, I find it rather depressing when people block each other for differences in opinions. Honestly, outside of those opinions people could be friends, but blocking just cuts off all communication, making it impossible to reconcile.

Unless someone is seeking you out and harassing you on threads completely unrelated to beliefs or opinions, blocking seems like a childish method.

Sorry, that's just my personal opinion. Take it or leave it.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Meh. I don't need to die on that hill.



take a look at what i posted 

these debates are stupid i only just remembered that me and a couple others used to derail them by making them about popcorn gifs or cats that look like hitler


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> take a look at what i posted
> 
> these debates are stupid i only just remembered that me and a couple others used to derail them by making them about popcorn gifs or cats that look like hitler


My friends cat looks like that.  Adorable lil leech.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> take a look at what i posted
> 
> these debates are stupid i only just remembered that me and a couple others used to derail them by making them about popcorn gifs or cats that look like hitler


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I agree with you on that, but I'm specifically talking about blocking people over disagreements and arguments, not harassment.


On the main site, a goodly portion of the harassment is masked as arguments or politically motivated. Then you have your garden-variety harassment which we all know and love.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've only ever blocked two people, only one of those was serious, somebody throwing some homophobia about for a while, must've been over a month, got sick of the insults, so I blocked them. The other time was my mum sending me an article about dead bodies for a sick joke, for which I still haven't forgiven her.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I've only ever blocked two people, only one of those was serious, somebody throwing some homophobia about for a while, must've been over a month, got sick of the insults, so I blocked them. The other time was my mum sending me an article about dead bodies for a sick joke, for which I still haven't forgiven her.


Your mom sent you pictures of dead bodies?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

oh my god 

the virus.... i can feel it taking hold of my body...


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2018)

*looks about for the fluffy fun part of the thread nervosly*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> *looks about for the fluffy fun part of the thread nervosly*


*Cuddles the skunk* Hey Simo!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Your mom sent you pictures of dead bodies?



One of those articles about all the bodies on Everest, and how climbers would just ignore other wounded climbers so they could summit the mountain. I had been watching a lot of videos about that Everest stuff, Franklin's Lost Expedition, and stuff to that nature.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> One of those articles about all the bodies on Everest, and how climbers would just ignore other wounded climbers so they could summit the mountain. I had been watching a lot of videos about that Everest stuff, Franklin's Lost Expedition, and stuff to that nature.


I'm curious to look that up, but I might regret it.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 11, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I've only ever blocked two people, only one of those was serious, somebody throwing some homophobia about for a while, must've been over a month, got sick of the insults, so I blocked them. The other time was my mum sending me an article about dead bodies for a sick joke, for which I still haven't forgiven her.


I'm proud of you for the first one and I feel sorry for you about the second.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> *looks about for the fluffy fun part of the thread nervosly*


Heeeeey Simo, how ya doin?


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Heeeeey Simo, how ya doin?



ah bit weary I guess? maybe just sleepy. Seems sorta angry here these days. Have not had much to say as I'm not one to really wanna argue on a furry forum all in all but having trouble finding stuff I relate to to comment on?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Finally got around to reading this poem, might not be funny to a lot of people since Slough seems a bit more of a local joke, but eh, just know that it's talking about an awful little town near London that managed not to get bombed during the war.

www-cdr.stanford.edu: Slough - John Betjeman


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> ah bit weary I guess? maybe just sleepy. Seems sorta angry here these days. Have not had much to say as I'm not one to really wanna argue on a furry forum all in all but having trouble finding stuff I relate to to comment on?


Why dont'cha make a thread on something you're interested in?  See if anyone else might be into whatever it is.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Why dont'cha make a thread on something you're interested in?  See if anyone else might be into whatever it is.


As long as we doesn't saturate the entire forum with skunks odor :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> As long as we doesn't saturate the entire forum with skunks odor :V


I doubt that Simo is _that_ evil


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I doubt that Simo is _that_ evil
> View attachment 30266


You'll never know :V
He's hell-bent on putting skunks on the top of the species.
Bears are always the best species


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Bears are always the best species





This is accurate.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Bears are always the best species




i dunno man today i was listening to audio of a bear attack and saw the *ahem* bits the bear didn't want


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i dunno man today i was listening to audio of a bear attack and saw the *ahem* bits the bear didn't want


propaganda.


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Why dont'cha make a thread on something you're interested in?  See if anyone else might be into whatever it is.



Thanks, and yep, I think I will! I suppose, too, I've been a bit, well...sleepy...such that my brain hasn't quite been firing on all cylinders. I work these odd long days of commute/work: get up at 7 AM. walk, bus, train , get home at 8 PM...so that it's easy not to get a lotta time, to sleep. But I'll bounce back with some rest.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You'll never know :V
> He's hell-bent on putting skunks on the top of the species.
> Skunks are always the best species



Yep, could not agree more! Skunks can incapacitate a bear, easy-peasy!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Bats have always been adorable, absolute favourite animal.
> View attachment 30262


Keep them coming seeing bats make me happy :v I need a dose of happy.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu 
Well that sucked.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> Keep them coming seeing bats make me happy :v I need a dose of happy.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 11, 2018)

oh my gosh so fluffeh!!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30268
> @Mikazuki Marazhu
> 
> View attachment 30269


How'd you find my picture
!!!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

what the fuck is this fight over on the other thread


----------



## verneder (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what the fuck is this fight over on the other thread


What other thread?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 11, 2018)

Please, leave it over in that other thread!  I'm sure someone involved can PM you if they feel like talking about it.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> What other thread?



the opinions one what are people actually fighting over to me it seems like this 

A+B are friends 
C talks to B 

A considers this cheating 

fighting ensues

i'm sorry but if that's the case then that's the most juvenile fucking thing ever


----------



## verneder (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the opinions one what are people actually fighting over to me it seems like this
> 
> A+B are friends
> C talks to B
> ...



My thread? Yeah it’s Childish, but I think they stopped.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Please, leave it over in that other thread!  I'm sure someone involved can PM you if they feel like talking about it.



i don't really care ay it just looks like a fight over nothing and my head is full of "wat...."


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 11, 2018)

off of the subject of drama.

I'm thinking of commissioning some art of my sona but I don't see many artists who do avali....any ideas?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> off of the subject of drama.
> 
> I'm thinking of commissioning some art of my sona but I don't see many artists who do avali....any ideas?


If I wasn't going on vacation I'd throw my hat in the ring :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30268
> @Mikazuki Marazhu
> Well that sucked.


Last Sunday I think we're given 20000 friend point and a ticket.
Got a green wolf and this:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Last Sunday I think we're given 20000 friend point and a ticket.
> Got a green wolf and this:


niiiiiiice
 I'm gnna take a nap, I'm feeling really tired for some reason.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> niiiiiiice
> View attachment 30273 I'm gnna take a nap, I'm feeling really tired for some reason.


Don't leave me! :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> *looks about for the fluffy fun part of the thread nervosly*


Hello Simo!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't leave me! :V


I'm so sorry pandaaaaaaaaa



But I'm nodding off so bad right now, just a few hours and ill be alive I'm sure


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hello Simo!



Hey Bunny! Been a while! I thought maybe a fox caught ya, or something! Nice to see ya about.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm so sorry pandaaaaaaaaa
> View attachment 30274
> But I'm nodding off so bad right now, just a few hours and ill be alive I'm sure


Ok :V don't forget to send me nudes ok?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> off of the subject of drama.
> 
> I'm thinking of commissioning some art of my sona but I don't see many artists who do avali....any ideas?


I thought your profile pic looked familiar, I've played a bunch of modded starbound.

My best bet is to find an artist who's style you like, or who draws birds.  I won't be much help there.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey Bunny! Been a while! I thought maybe a fox caught ya, or something! Nice to see ya about.


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>




But see? Do not worry! I'll save the bunny. Look how we stop a fox in his foxy tracks!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok :V don't forget to send me nudes ok?


In the meantime have this goat :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey Bunny! Been a while! I thought maybe a fox caught ya, or something! Nice to see ya about.


Nope, I've mainly just been busy with things offline. Work and family stuff. It's nice to see you too, how are you?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>



I'm struck by how unperturbed the fox appears in this shot.  Maybe it's secretly his thing!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> In the meantime have this goat :V
> View attachment 30276


Salomon-kun gives me boner


----------



## verneder (Apr 11, 2018)

I got an aardvark stuffed animal off of amazon. He looks so depressed.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> I got an aardvark stuffed animal off of amazon. He looks so depressed.


Show us!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Show us!


Seconded!


----------



## verneder (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Seconded!



It won’t let me, I will post the photo on my DA of FA and post the link.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> But see? Do not worry! I'll save the bunny. Look how we stop a fox in his foxy tracks!



This fox has kept himself stopped in his tracks at times with all of the books he needs to read.


----------



## verneder (Apr 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Show us!





DarkoKavinsky said:


> Seconded!



verneder.deviantart.com: Sad aardvark

Boom


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> verneder.deviantart.com: Sad aardvark
> 
> Boom


He's been through a lot lol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

some one come play with my red dragon 


i mean come play wargame red dragon


----------



## verneder (Apr 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> He's been through a lot lol


He’s cute though! He is really soft.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> some one come play with my red dragon
> 
> 
> i mean come play wargame red dragon


( ͝סּ ͜ʖ͡סּ)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> verneder.deviantart.com: Sad aardvark
> 
> Boom



Sad aardvark is sad. Give him all the hugs!


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sad aardvark is sad. Give him all the hugs!


and ants!

Unless aardvark don't eat ants and I'm getting confused and it's actually something else


----------



## verneder (Apr 11, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sad aardvark is sad. Give him all the hugs!



Bokamoso Has been going through a lot lately, his wife Divorced him, his children left with his wife, he needs a hug. Luckily I have no shame and will hug stuffed animals.


----------



## verneder (Apr 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> and ants!
> 
> Unless aardvark don't eat ants and I'm getting confused and it's actually something else



They eat termites. So yeah, I give you a pass.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> They eat termites.


Oh, alright. Termites it is then!


----------



## verneder (Apr 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Oh, alright. Termites it is then!



I Might commission some art of Bokamoso the sad aardvark soon, I don’t know if I should commission Verneder or Bokamoso first.

Well I am going to go to sleep now.
Night, y’all.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> I Might commission some art of Bokamoso the sad aardvark soon, I don’t know if I should commission Verneder or Bokamoso first.
> 
> Well I am going to go to sleep now.
> Night, y’all.


Goodnight!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

That aardvark looks like me after work


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

morning~ I got another client. 
oh gosh.
the furry network at tumblr is something else


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> morning~ I got another client.
> oh gosh.
> the furry network at tumblr is something else


Heyo :V still busy eh?


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> That aardvark looks like me after work


Aw. *hugs*

Perhaps you should try eating termites too :y


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> I Might commission some art of Bokamoso the sad aardvark soon, I don’t know if I should commission Verneder or Bokamoso first.
> 
> Well I am going to go to sleep now.
> Night, y’all.


Goodnight! :]


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Heyo :V still busy eh?


*hugs panda* a little.
my RP is also getting juicy


----------



## Sealab (Apr 11, 2018)

verneder said:


> verneder.deviantart.com: Sad aardvark
> 
> Boom



That's adorable as hell



zenmaldita said:


> my RP is also getting juicy



I look around in the RP forum every now and then and damn, y'all got some PLOT going on.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

Sealab said:


> That's adorable as hell
> 
> 
> 
> I look around in the RP forum every now and then and damn, y'all got some PLOT going on.


Trust her to be creative :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

i'm actually really bored ay


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm actually really bored ay


There there.. /pat
Consume some useless facts


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Aw. *hugs*
> 
> Perhaps you should try eating termites too :y


*thinking* well I am a bat.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Consume some useless facts


I got ya on dem useless facts:
Horses, humans and primates are the only mammals that sweat!
After the roman empire died off we didn't know how to make concrete for about a hundred years!
The cheetah is the fastest land animal, but the Ostrich is the fastest bipedal land animal!
The average person blinks 28,880 times per day!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Losing a friend sucks. 
I'm staring at this gif thinking "hang in there Batto!"




Also I got tame impala's eventually stuck in my head.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Sealab said:


> look around in the RP forum every now and then and damn, y'all got some PLOT going on.


Thanks! QUQ It's all made up on the spot I'm really thankful for everyone there for being so immersed ahaha
I had a difficult time with Jack's oneliners but I think I got him going by stabbing his favorite NPC

...now I plan to put another in danger. or two. or more. hahahaah



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Trust her to be creative :V


yasss keep complimenting  me. in exchange, I'll give you PB's mafia suit pics instead


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There there.. /pat
> Consume some useless facts



give me one then


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> give me one then


We Ohioans put the chili on the pasta


----------



## Sealab (Apr 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> We Ohioans put the chili on the pasta


Surely there's a typo there. People in Ohio, they don't actually put chili on pasta right?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 11, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Surely there's a typo there. People in Ohio, they don't actually put chili on pasta right?


Sometimes we throw in some chocolate and cinnamon with the chili...
making me drool already.

Oh, and don't forget to add cheese and lettuce :]


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 11, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Surely there's a typo there. People in Ohio, they don't actually put chili on pasta right?



in the magical land of oz we put chili and peri peri on everything too


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> give me one then


Have an entire thread I made  V:
forums.furaffinity.net: Random Useless Facts


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 12, 2018)

Blarg


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

I liiiiiiiive. From my phone in my bed. God I was so damn sleepy, hi everyone.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I liiiiiiiive. From my phone in my bed. God I was so damn sleepy, hi everyone.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I liiiiiiiive. From my phone in my bed. God I was so damn sleepy, hi everyone.


Hi babe :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hi babe :V


Dont work too hard Mr.boss pandaman. :V How're ya doin this fine day? 



zenmaldita said:


>


What is the up smaller bear person?  Reminded me I need to catch up on Disney, I completely missed Coco Zeeeeen.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Dont work too hard Mr.boss pandaman. :V How're ya doin this fine day?


Got back from shinjuku hospital to get my STD result and I'm negative on everything. Happy :V

Also... Thanks


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Got back from shinjuku hospital to get my STD result and I'm negative on everything. Happy :V
> 
> Also... Thanks


That looks so good as a background! ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ  Very much welcome big guy.
Also that's good to hear, I always get so damn nervous when I go to the doctor thinkin' that they're gnna tell me something else is horribly wrong when I didn't even go in for that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That looks so good as a background! ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ  Very much welcome big guy.
> Also that's good to hear, I always get so damn nervous when I go to the doctor thinkin' that they're gnna tell me something else is horribly wrong when I didn't even go in for that.


We can go bearback! I'd love to creampie ye :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hardcore profanity


PG13 Panda ʕ◉ᴥ◉;ʔ Jesus mate


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> PG13 Panda ʕ◉ᴥ◉;ʔ Jesus mate


What are you talking about?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What are you talking about?
> View attachment 30287 View attachment 30288





*you know what you've done*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yeah I'm lost.
> View attachment 30232
> 
> 
> ʕ◉ᴥ◉;ʔ  these panda commercials make me nervous.


Yeah me too


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 12, 2018)

Hmm, you know there are also adult pages involving actual cream pies, if that's your thing.  Even furry ones!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What are you talking about?
> View attachment 30287 View attachment 30288


What’s this suppose to mean?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

*Comes out of my den, yawning* Morning to you all.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Comes out of my den, yawning* Morning to you all.


MORNING? IT’S 3:00PM WHERE I AM!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 12, 2018)

Just coming up for 8am in the UK.  I should get myself some breakfast, I'm helping a friend with some building work again today.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Comes out of my den, yawning* Morning to you all.


Morning nerdbag :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, you know there are also adult pages involving actual cream pies, if that's your thing.  Even furry ones!


ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ I shalt not be baited again.



RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Comes out of my den, yawning* Morning to you all.


Hey rag, g'mornin to ya.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerdbag :V


A good morning to you


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

> Hey rag, g'mornin to ya.


Hi PB


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, you know there are also adult pages involving actual cream pies, if that's your thing.  Even furry ones!


If I say, "show us the goods", will I get banned?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ I shalt not be baited again


B-but it's high quality bait


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> B-but it's high quality bait


Oh, you changed your signature, Panpan. What's up with the disclaimer? Someone cried at your non-PG13 self?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Oh, you changed your signature, Panpan. What's up with the disclaimer? Someone cried at your non-PG13 self?


Gotta think of the kiddies :V


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Gotta think of the kiddies :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Kiddies wouldn’t really care about your disclaimer. Why?

Cause they’re kids!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Kiddies wouldn’t really care about your disclaimer. Why?
> 
> Cause they’re kids!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30292


You see!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

I remember clicking those "I'm 18" buttons back in the day........hahahahaha.....aaaaaaa good times.

anyways! breakfast for my egg hubby! @RagnarTheWolf


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I remember clicking those "I'm 18" buttons back in the day........hahahahaha.....aaaaaaa good times.


Naughty naughty you get caughty :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Naughty naughty you get caughty :V


What are you, some kind of poet?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I remember clicking those "I'm 18" buttons back in the day........hahahahaha.....aaaaaaa good times.
> 
> anyways! breakfast for my egg hubby! @RagnarTheWolf


Awww...thank you sweetie


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Naughty naughty you get caughty :V








I WILL NOT BE CAUGHT!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I WILL NOT BE CAUGHT!


JUMP ZEN JUMP. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> JUMP ZEN JUMP. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


my jump gets stronger from moral support!! such streeeength!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Next Olympic Champion...

ZENMALDITA!!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Well, that didn't take long...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

I have created chicken alfredo! Have a gif!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I have created chicken alfredo! Have a gif!
> View attachment 30297


Send me some!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Send me some!


Trebuchet is ready commander panda.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

mornin everyone let the great papa emeritus wake u with his tunes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 12, 2018)

I love this fandom.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Jesus christ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Whats with the face PB :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Whats with the face PB :V


That twitter link.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That twitter link.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


Where!? :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

I cant see what they're doiiiingg *squints my tiny panda eyes* ....OH. oh.

oh my.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Where!? :V


Go to the last page, I'm not repostin' it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Holy shieeeet. I sometimes regret being a furry at times :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Go to the last page, I'm not repostin' it.
> View attachment 30299


MARCILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> MARCILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Holy hell someone got my image ref!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Gonna go Amazon shopping guys wanna help?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Holy hell someone got my image ref!
> View attachment 30300


Dungeon Meshi is my jaaaaaam

It's weird but it makes me hungry.


----------



## Eeltail (Apr 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Sorry for your loss. Did they find out what happened?


All I was told that they traced a withdrawal from his credit card at an ATM before he passed away.


backpawscratcher said:


> Oh that’s horrible.  So so sorry to hear that. Are you OK?


It's hard to accept and the world feels much lonelier without him, but I regret not talking to him more. This year was going to be his 18th birthday


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

ooo im up for shop helpin. did any1 enjoy the tune i put up?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

Eeltail said:


> All I was told that they traced a withdrawal from his credit card at an ATM before he passed away.
> 
> It's hard to accept and the world feels much lonelier without him, but I regret not talking to him more. This year was going to be his 18th birthday


what happened??


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Gonna go Amazon shopping guys wanna help?


What're ya shopping for


zenmaldita said:


> Dungeon Meshi is my jaaaaaam
> 
> It's weird but it makes me hungry.


saaaaaame. <3


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ooo im up for shop helpin. did any1 enjoy the tune i put up?


no speakers at my work Q A Q mb later hun


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ooo im up for shop helpin. did any1 enjoy the tune i put up?


I did, was really nice n relaxing.


----------



## Eeltail (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> what happened??


My friend passed away this year after being reported missing.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I did, was really nice n relaxing.


coolio


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

Eeltail said:


> My friend passed away this year after being reported missing.


oh my god im so sorry how did they find him if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Eeltail (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> oh my god im so sorry how did they find him if u dont mind me asking?


Thanks for the condolences. I wasn't told.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What're ya shopping for


For this kemoket I need something appropriate. I want to wear panda stuff without standing out too much :V
I chose 2 pieces already


 


 
 just need a bag and a tote or maybe some accessories


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

ah alright again im so sorry for your loss


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

the cats like "IM GETTING IN THERE BITCHES AND IM GONNA EAT YOUR SOULS" also what is that white splurb on the window?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> For this kemoket I need something appropriate. I want to wear panda stuff without standing out too much :V
> I chose 2 pieces already
> View attachment 30303
> View attachment 30304
> just need a bag and a tote or maybe some accessories


These are so bloody cute.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ <3
A tote would go great with it I'd think.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> These are so bloody cute.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ <3
> A tote would go great with it I'd think.


Go to Amazon.co.jp :V suggest me a good bag and tote


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> For this kemoket I need something appropriate. I want to wear panda stuff without standing out too much :V
> I chose 2 pieces already
> View attachment 30303
> View attachment 30304
> just need a bag and a tote or maybe some accessories


OH noooo so cute! so fashionable panpan!
((I wanna help you shop too but I might ruin _the moment_))


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> OH noooo so cute! so fashionable panpan!
> ((I wanna help you shop too but I might ruin _the moment_))


Do it! :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do it! :V


FOUND THIS FOR MY GIRLY ASS 
THIS ONE IS FOR PANPAN 
THIS IS NICE TOO but I kinda see my mom using it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> THIS ONE IS FOR PANPAN
> it


This one is nice :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This one is nice :V


oooooh oooh ohhh!!! *grabs your arm and points*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This one is nice :V



OR and this might seem crazy OR you can like... get a practical bag like this

hydro dip it in pandas


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Go to Amazon.co.jp :V suggest me a good bag and tote


I'd help more but I'm pretty busy and Zen seems pretty into it right now. ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ

Minor contribution
Oh! My link isn't showin up


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> oooooh oooh ohhh!!! *grabs your arm and points*


Oohh.. this I can do. It's simple and doesn't stand out :V
This is also useful in everyday life since I need a small bag when I travel light

Aaaaand it has grey.. that matches the shirt


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oohh.. this I can do. It's simple and doesn't stand out :V
> This is also useful in everyday life since I need a small bag when I travel light
> 
> Aaaaand it has grey.. that matches the shirt




kitchen sink! kitchen sink!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oohh.. this I can do. It's simple and doesn't stand out :V
> This is also useful in everyday life since I need a small bag when I travel light
> 
> Aaaaand it has grey.. that matches the shirt


ikr?! You can use it whenever but it still has a panda on it <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ikr?! You can use it whenever but it still has a panda on it <3


Tote bag! Also I wonder if I should made a badge


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tote bag! Also I wonder if I should made a badge


what's the badge for?

tote bag!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tote bag! Also I wonder if I should made a badge



you are literally rin rin


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> what's the badge for?


It's something I see a lot people wearing at cons... Should I get one?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you are literally rin rin


I'm panpan :V

Personality wise I'm like Kona from lucky stars :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm panpan :V
> 
> Personality wise I'm like Kona from lucky stars :V



you do not seem like Kona also on another note... am i gay for liking two josei Animes? what is life... what is my purpose? i have a lot to think about


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's something I see a lot people wearing at cons... Should I get one?


Go for it!  It'd be neat looking.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

attention furries 

i ate two palm sized cookies and a single serve bag of kettle chips and now i feel fat af 

thank you that is all


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you do not seem like Kona also on another note... am i gay for liking two josei Animes? what is life... what is my purpose? i have a lot to think about


josei kicks you right in the urethra to teach you about life. you may realize that you need to get your life in check..........or that you could be gay.

also lemme join your fat feelings with my mcdonalds cheeseburger, coke and fries.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Go for it!  It'd be neat looking.


I'd want zen to make me one but I have no money now :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd want zen to make me one but I have no money now :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


>


I'll have money on the 25th 
Wonder if you can make a badge for me in less than 5days?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

fuck is it possible for the gov to you know fucking pay on time

you make a slip up on taxes and its all "oooh you owe us a dollar you have till tomorrow or we'll send in the SASR" but when it comes to getting paid its all "nah it will probably turn up in 9 months or something"


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> fuck is it possible for the gov to you know fucking pay on time
> 
> you make a slip up on taxes and its all "oooh you owe us a dollar you have till tomorrow or we'll send in the SASR" but when it comes to getting paid its all "nah it will probably turn up in 9 months or something"


Of course not, what ya expect em to do their job or somethin? pfft



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd want zen to make me one but I have no money now :V


Zen's art would look so good as a badge <3


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Of course not, what ya expect em to do their job or somethin? pfft



i don't even know when i'm supposed to get paid i was just told by the pay clerk "it will turn up next week sometime" 

i actually have video of me at work with guys in the background saying "were you paid yet"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll have money on the 25th
> Wonder if you can make a badge for me in less than 5days?



do you just need the file, cos I dont know how to make a physical badge Q A Q
Ive never done a badge before but sure I'm down xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> do you just need the file, cos I dont know how to make a physical badge Q A Q
> Ive never done a badge before but sure I'm down xD


Just the file, I just buy those self adhesive laminating paper stick your drawing and cut out the sides. Punch a hole then put a clip :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Just the file, I just buy those self adhesive laminating paper stick your drawing and cut out the sides. Punch a hole then put a clip :V




i think you can buy an actual badge machine


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i think you can buy an actual badge machine


A laminator? V:


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

okay then I can do it in 24 hours since you're almost always online the same time I am.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> okay then I can do it in 24 hours since you're almost always online the same time I am.


Cool :V can't wait


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> okay then I can do it in 24 hours since you're almost always online the same time I am.


Do what? I’m sick so I need a catch-up


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> A laminator? V:



nah its a press thing they had one at a school fair once where you made a drawing and they'd turn it into a button


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah its a press thing they had one at a school fair once where you made a drawing and they'd turn it into a button


Oh! Badges normally go like this :V


----------



## Eeltail (Apr 12, 2018)

I transplanted a couple of broccoli seedlings from an egg carton by cutting them using scissors, but it was messy and I don't know if they will survive. Re-reading the guide, it suggested making the egg carton really wet and saturated and tearing it off. Now I feel stupid.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Eeltail said:


> I transplanted a couple of broccoli seedlings from an egg carton by cutting them using scissors, but it was messy and I don't know if they will survive. Re-reading the guide, it suggested making the egg carton really wet and saturated and tearing it off. Now I feel stupid.


NOOOO NOT THE BROCCOLI!!!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh! Badges normally go like this :V
> View attachment 30307




well off to fuck myself then


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well off to fuck myself then


Chill dude :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cool :V can't wait


do i just draw a panda? o#


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh! Badges normally go like this :V
> View attachment 30307


Oh! well that's helpful to know xD I thought you were gonna make those button pins


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well off to fuck myself then



i am chill this is how me and my mates talk


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> do i just draw a panda? o#
> 
> Oh! well that's helpful to know xD I thought you were gonna make those button pins


Do you need a ref now? I haven't paid yet


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

I’m sick...
Just sayin’
I go to sleep.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m sick...
> Just sayin’
> I go to sleep.


get well soon~



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you need a ref now? I haven't paid yet


just gimme the ref when you need it done :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> get well soon~
> 
> 
> just gimme the ref when you need it done :3


It's NSFW if you don't mind :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's NSFW if you don't mind :V


it's ok :3c my "I'm 18 years old" button clicking days have prepared me for this moment


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it's ok :3c my "I'm 18 years old" button clicking days have prepared me for this moment


I know it's bad to ask a woman her age but I'm curious :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I know it's bad to ask a woman her age but I'm curious :V


24. and I have 1 published BL comic =))
not my best work but it paid well.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> get well soon~


Appreciate it Zen! :3
Now I really go to sleep


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

i woke up sick this morning to0.... just saying.... furry community is way too much like high school everyone's got their own little cliques some one was talking about how his mate died and most of you just completely ignored him and kept role playing or doing what ever it is you're doing


----------



## Dongding (Apr 12, 2018)

Sometimes going back and reading the 5-10 pages that popped up while you were sleeping is worth it.

By that I mean every other time other than this time wasn't; but this single time it was.

Silly burrs.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i woke up sick this morning to0.... just saying.... furry community is way too much like high school everyone's got their own little cliques some one was talking about how his mate died and most of you just completely ignored him and kept role playing or doing what ever it is you're doing



It is very much like high school. I am quite confident that many do not gain any maturity past that point. 

However, who just said that?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i woke up sick this morning to0.... just saying.... furry community is way too much like high school everyone's got their own little cliques some one was talking about how his mate died and most of you just completely ignored him and kept role playing or doing what ever it is you're doing


I didn't see the post, sorry


----------



## Dongding (Apr 12, 2018)

At some point in my early twenties I had come up with a quote that sort of describes how I feel about average intelligence.

_I'm smart enough to know that I'm not that smart. This makes me quite a lot smarter than most people._

Even if other people's inability to grasp things is self-evident, or whether it's being considerate and not being self-obsessed with what you think, or being adaptable or clever in trying situations whatever they may be. There's different types of smart and dumb. Actual smart people do things that change the world, people like Einstein or Tesla. I don't consider anything below that level of dedication and intelligence to be particularly impressive beyond the norm.

Edit: Spelling and grammar. Also edited for better comprehension now... :3


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> However, who just said that?




it was earlier today ive been sleeping off and on all day i don't remember what time


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i woke up sick this morning to0.... just saying.... furry community is way too much like high school everyone's got their own little cliques some one was talking about how his mate died and most of you just completely ignored him and kept role playing or doing what ever it is you're doing


Sorry, I tend to clam up whenever someone brings up a morbid or difficult topic.  Humor is about the only way I know to get through stressful situations, and sometimes that's the last thing you want when you lose someone important.

A good friend of mine just completely disappeared a few months ago, and I'm still stressing out about figuring out what happened.  I wouldn't wish that sort of pain on anyone.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i woke up sick this morning to0.... just saying.... furry community is way too much like high school everyone's got their own little cliques some one was talking about how his mate died and most of you just completely ignored him and kept role playing or doing what ever it is you're doing


I've seen it but I was unsure what to say. Everyone was in a cheery mood and then saw the post . A sudden change of atmosphere, I did dig deep earler and saw that this story was back in Feb 2018 so... Was it still appropriate it chime in? I wasn't around when to the news first broke


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sorry, I tend to clam up whenever someone brings up a morbid or difficult topic.  Humor is about the only way I know to get through stressful situations, and sometimes that's the last thing you want when you lose someone important.
> 
> A good friend of mine just completely disappeared a few months ago, and I'm still stressing out about figuring out what happened.  I wouldn't wish that sort of pain on anyone.


Sorry to hear that...I don't know and may never know how that feels so I can't really say anything useful.
Let's just hope they're not in any pain anymore.
Does that sound morbid?
Sorry.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Everyone was in a cheery mood and then saw the post .



yeah but that's kind of the thing mate you don't just keep acting cheery there was actually a comedy skit made a couple days ago about this woman who's life is just falling apart and all her co workers are ignoring her simply because everyone else is in a cheery mood


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> A good friend of mine just completely disappeared a few months ago, and I'm still stressing out about figuring out what happened. I wouldn't wish that sort of pain on anyone.



had this experience found the body too question is but is it an online friend or a IRL friend? cause take me for example i just vanished for 6 months no one really knew where i went but i was just away with work


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but that's kind of the thing mate you don't just keep acting cheery there was actually a comedy skit made a couple days ago about this woman who's life is just falling apart and all her co workers are ignoring her simply because everyone else is in a cheery mood


I don't know which is worst
Us ignoring an old news or someone bringing in a old but nonetheless terrible news in a cheery atmosphere.
I understand that he was just responding to his early post (feb 2018) should I be obliged to respond?
I will be slightly honest but it's hard for me to actually feel bad because I don't know that person directly (a friend of a person on this forum that I've never converse with in any shape or form)


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't know which is worst
> Us ignoring an old news or someone bringing in a old but nonetheless terrible news in a cheery atmosphere.
> I understand that he was just responding to his early post (feb 2018) should I be obliged to respond?
> I will be slightly honest but it's hard for me to actually feel bad because I don't know that person directly (a friend of a person on this forum that I've never converse with in any shape or form)



yeah see i don't like that if some one i didn't know came into the thread threatening suicide i'd talk to them all night if i'd have to

i don't know how people can ignore those asking for help or some one to talk to


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Was about to say how everyone is, but after reading the recent chat not sure it's best to ask.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah see i don't like that if some one i didn't know came into the thread threatening suicide i'd talk to them all night if i'd have to


That's different. the subject of suicide is within our help and we will help them but when someone is already dead, I don't know how we can make it better

For that dead person's friend... Yes I'm sure he felt bad about it but this was back in February, I don't want to say "oh I'm sorry for your lost" without knowing whether it'll just open up a floodgate of bad feeling or not


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 12, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Was about to say how everyone is, but after reading the recent chat not sure it's best to ask.


*swings across thread scattering peace bananas to all and sundry*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> had this experience found the body too question is but is it an online friend or a IRL friend? cause take me for example i just vanished for 6 months no one really knew where i went but i was just away with work


IRL, one of my best friends from middle/high school.  Last I heard he was off to a job interview with Facebook.
I think I'm going to stay offline for a while; I don't like stressing about things I have no control over.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah see i don't like that if some one i didn't know came into the thread threatening suicide i'd talk to them all night if i'd have to
> 
> i don't know how people can ignore those asking for help or some one to talk to


But he wasn't threatening suicide, don't virtue signal.  Their friend died back in February and he made a comment about him being gone.  Hell for the record, someone found someones suicide message on FA just a few days back and quite a few people as well as some in this thread all made an effort to see if they were okay.

Don't cherry-pick for someone who made a comment on someone's passing from months back that none of us knew.  If anything the best thing to do would be to try and not make him sad over something that had happened. Making it into any sort of ordeal is disrespectful to both them and their friend.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> But he wasn't threatening suicide, don't virtue signal.  Their friend died back in February and he made a comment about him being gone.  Hell for the record, someone found someones suicide message on FA just a few days back and quite a few people as well as some in this thread all made an effort to see if they were okay.
> 
> Don't cherry-pick for someone who made a comment on someone's passing from months back that none of us knew.  If anything the best thing to do would be to try and not make him sad over something that had happened. Making it into any sort of ordeal is disrespectful to both them and their friend.



please reference how old mate said "I will be slightly honest but it's hard for me to actually feel bad because I don't know that person directly" actually @Mikazuki picked up what i was laying down more or less

its not about the guy specifically its about the general lack of empathy that goes round this is not the first time this has happened @Mikazuki knows what i'm talking about some one comes on here says they're down but if they're the unpopular kid no one cares

just take yourself out of your little gay bear bubble and you will see what i'm talking about there's always lost cunts who just want a chat


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> please reference how old mate said "I will be slightly honest but it's hard for me to actually feel bad because I don't know that person directly" actually @Mikazuki picked up what i was laying down more or less
> 
> its not about the guy specifically its about the general lack of empathy that goes round this is not the first time this has happened @Mikazuki knows what i'm talking about some one comes on here says they're down but if they're the unpopular kid no one cares
> 
> just take yourself out of your little gay bear bubble and you will see what i'm talking about there's always lost cunts who just want a chat


Cute addendum, directed insults are unbecoming.  

There's nothing wrong with comin' on here and wanting to talk, getting on an acct no ones seen and posting one or two messages in an open chat with on-going conversations probably isn't the best place to do so regardless.  There's plenty of conversations that go on daily from people making threads wanting to talk with people who lurk the front page.  _Again_ making a big deal out of something like this is insulting to both the person and the deceased.  Don't accuse everyone of lacking empathy if you're going to blatantly display having a lack of it yourself.

There's nothing wrong with coming on here and talking about things that make ya upset or things that have made you upset in the past.  Bringing up the fact people didn't do it while holding yourself on a pedestal is.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> please reference how old mate said "I will be slightly honest but it's hard for me to actually feel bad because I don't know that person directly" actually @Mikazuki picked up what i was laying down more or less
> 
> its not about the guy specifically its about the general lack of empathy that goes round this is not the first time this has happened @Mikazuki knows what i'm talking about some one comes on here says they're down but if they're the unpopular kid no one cares
> 
> just take yourself out of your little gay bear bubble and you will see what i'm talking about there's always lost cunts who just want a chat


ok honest question, why are you bringing this up?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 12, 2018)

This makes my head hurt.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Ok guys calm down. I understand what GreenZone is trying to say. Like I said on the initial post "I wasn't sure whether to respond or not". I honestly wanted to give condolences but at the same time I don't want to sound pretencious. It was a difficult thing to think through. I just think that the dead friend's recent post was just to respond to an old post back in Feb not to tell everyone he still feels bad.


If you believe my judgement was poor then I will beg for forgiveness to you and to that other guy in question.

I would like to close this ordeal


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

I agree with Panpan & PB. (Feel free to roll your eyes at the bear clique) and I feel shit for not speaking up so lemme say this: I don't have enough emotional energy to be guilt tripped into caring for people I don't consider my friends. I'll say my condolences when it's due but that's about it. Since you feel the need to be a support for these lost cunts, then by all means, please, be a support to these lost cunts. I on the other hand, will mind my own business.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 12, 2018)

Kids in Africa etc.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Kids in Africa etc.


Hi Mr random :V


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2018)

Luckily slow at work; warm day; everyone is outside

Posted some writing in the writing section, decided to post some various things, from older to newer


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Luckily slow at work; warm day; everyone is outside


Simo right now:


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Lemme recover for a bit 






somehow regretting that I expressed myself - oh shit zen - now you look like a selfish godless highschool clique person. oh god. im sorry im sorry i even said something pls dont kill me
All is fine.


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Simo right now:
> View attachment 30310



Close, though with a few more interruptions : P


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> im sorry im sorry i even said something pls dont kill me


Don't be sorry :V say what you need to say. I don't want people to hold back. Heck if you want to call me out, call me out and we shall meet half way :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Close, though with a few more interruptions : P


This forum amirite? :V


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2018)

Oddly, RL University Students! 

This is your tax dollars at work! Or, pennies, given the pay rate here : P


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

First time playing skyrim.  I can fix everything but his face, god help me.



zenmaldita said:


> Lemme recover for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're fine zen, lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oddly, RL University Students!
> 
> This is your tax dollars at work! Or, pennies, given the pay rate here : P


How your pay? Is it big? Can you buy me bad dragon dildoes?


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How your pay? Is it big? Can you buy me bad dragon dildoes?



Sadly, you will only get a very, very little one.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Had a good meetup with the organiser of the local furmeet today, cannot wait now to meet the rest ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sadly, you will only get a very, very little one.


I wish I can magically make US' debt disappear :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm heading to bed nerds 4 hours of sleep for me


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm heading to bed nerds 4 hours of sleep for me


G'night *tucks the panda in*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm heading to bed nerds 4 hours of sleep for me


G'night Panda.  “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ



RagnarTheWolf said:


> Had a good meetup with the organiser of the local furmeet today, cannot wait now to meet the rest ^^


Glad everything went well for you!


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2018)

Having really, really bad luck finding 'local' fur-meets...they are all way out in the burbs, and I don't drive, vision problems...so have been trying Telegram to network but it has not seemed too friendly...it is weird, but there do not seem to be furs, in the city, and it's starting to get really frustrating, seeing meets, and having no way to get to them, via mass transit and such. Feel very isolated, and depressed over this...tried for ages, but dunno what is up. Am a friendly sort, but it can seem like such a closed off community...it is such a huge metro area here, and yet, geez, I just feel very alone, as anything furry goes, and as a very hands on sort, it's very much been getting me down. I have other stuff I do, but was wanting something, well...more fun and frivolous, and not just 'going out' to pubs, and such.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Glad everything went well for you!


Went really well, already feel like i'll fit in


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Having really, really bad luck finding 'local' fur-meets...they are all way out in the burbs, and I don't drive, vision problems...so have been trying Telegram to network but it has not seemed too friendly...it is weird, but there do not seem to be furs, in the city, and it's starting to get really frustrating, seeing meets, and having no way to get to them, via mass transit and such. Feel very isolated, and depressed over this...tried for ages, but dunno what is up. Am a friendly sort, but it can seem like such a closed off community...it is such a huge metro area here, and yet, geez, I just feel very alone, as anything furry goes, and as a very hands on sort, it's very much been getting me down. I have other stuff I do, but was wanting something, well...more fun and frivolous, and not just 'going out' to pubs, and such.


....forgive me if this sounds dumb but...a taxi?


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ....forgive me if this sounds dumb but...a taxi?



Naw, thanks, it's a fair question: Looked at this, but it'd be like 15 miles, or like $30-50+/each way...so the cost is sorta prohibitive, mainly, here, but did ponder it.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 12, 2018)

So how ish everyone doing? Did you guys eat any rainbows today or something?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

katalistik said:


> So how ish everyone doing? Did you guys eat any rainbows today or something?


I'm doing okay(ish), taking each day as it comes. Finally got an appointment for counseling to start (I have depression plus other mental health issues), on 25th of this month.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 12, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'm doing okay(ish), taking each day as it comes. Finally got an appointment for counseling to start (I have depression plus other mental health issues), on 25th of this month.


I see a therapist too. It seems doubtful at first but just having someone to talk to really helps in the recovery process.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 12, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'm doing okay(ish), taking each day as it comes. Finally got an appointment for counseling to start (I have depression plus other mental health issues), on 25th of this month.



I see, good luck with that man. I feel like I'm missing something today, but I don't know what.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I see a therapist too. It seems doubtful at first but just having someone to talk to really helps in the recovery process.


I'm fortunate to have good friends I can just talk to when I need to, but I have other issues such as low confidence/self esteem. These just aggravate things, so looking for ways to improve these.


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2018)

I think I may hold a record for number of years and hours, seeing a therapist...well, many by now. But, well, I am still alive, so if people ask, did it work, I say, well, I guess so? But have never really felt like I have recovered, so to speak, from what I guess is hard to pinpoint.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 12, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'm fortunate to have good friends I can just talk to when I need to, but I have other issues such as low confidence/self esteem. These just aggravate things, so looking for ways to improve these.


I have similar issues. I'm struggling in college right now and its doing a number on how I view myself.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'm fortunate to have good friends I can just talk to when I need to, but I have other issues such as low confidence/self esteem. These just aggravate things, so looking for ways to improve these.


*tries to cheer you up with an egg*





----


Simo said:


> I think I may hold a record for number of years and hours, seeing a therapist...well, many by now. But, well, I am still alive, so if people ask, did it work, I say, well, I guess so? But have never really felt like I have recovered, so to speak, from what I guess is hard to pinpoint.





Infrarednexus said:


> I have similar issues. I'm struggling in college right now and its doing a number on how I view myself.



also....how much are you paying for a therapist?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *tries to cheer you up with an egg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Feels better after eating the egg* Ty sweetie ^^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 12, 2018)

My insurance covers it, but it only costs $20 for a one hour session.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm fortunate, the counselling sessions are free in my area.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 12, 2018)

Lucky you. I wish I didn't have to pay money just to talk to someone.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Lucky~ here it's kind of taboo still. Like, something you gotta whisper.
I can't afford a therapist but I had a prescription before. After I finished my first 2 months of meds my mom refused to buy any more - said I should be cured and be done with it.
After that I just became a better liar =)))) cos if I show any sign of being upset shed be like "I thought you were cured already? ARE YOU PRAYING"

aaaa gee
anyways that's just me talkin, dont mind it


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

*AH I'VE DONE IT!*
now I can sleep in peace. Good night everyone <3


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *tries to cheer you up with an egg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, not much, as insurance covers this, oddly. So maybe $15 co-pay a week?


----------



## Sealab (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *AH I'VE DONE IT!*
> now I can sleep in peace. Good night everyone <3


I can't believe you're drawing all that for your rp while also essentially rping every npc. Like, goddamn dude. That's some T-A-L-E-N-T zen.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 12, 2018)

Why are there always pictures of good-looking breakfast cooking when I come on this chat?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Lucky you. I wish I didn't have to pay money just to talk to someone.


Doesn't your college have a counseling center? They're always free.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Why are there always pictures of good-looking breakfast cooking when I come on this chat?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30315


Now I want that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 12, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Doesn't your college have a counseling center? They're always free.


Yes, but getting an available appointment is hard. Getting one that matches your schedule is even harder. Its better to pay the $20 to do it when you want to. Besides, I already know my therapist so well I doubt I will try another.


----------



## verneder (Apr 12, 2018)

I did a little Drawing of my aardvark character, Can’t choose if I should name him Thato or Bokamoso. The Drawing sucks, but it is better than when I attempted a Aardwolf.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 12, 2018)

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Morning nerds


----------



## verneder (Apr 12, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> How is everyone doing today?



I am unusually happy, actually! How are you?


----------



## verneder (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerds



BuT wHaT iF I aM nOt A nErD?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> I am unusually happy, actually! How are you?


I'm doin' pretty well.
Hyped for the new Hearthstone expansion, but I can't play it till later  |:<


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerds


I am not normal nerd! I'm a ultra gay nerd!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> BuT wHaT iF I aM nOt A nErD?


Public Service Announcement: Please meme responsibly


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerds


Yes. I am a nerd.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## verneder (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Public Service Announcement: Please meme responsibly
> View attachment 30316



Amazing.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 12, 2018)

verneder said:


> BuT wHaT iF I aM nOt A nErD?


Gamzee text quirk?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 12, 2018)

H̷̝͑͌͛é̸͉̺̤y̷̯͒͝ ̷͍͑͑̍g̷̞͎̱̅ŭ̶̮͌͠y̸͙͇̓̋ͅs̸̱̐͠ ̸̬͝r̸̫͗͝ͅe̶̮̪͠m̵̡̳̙̈́ë̵̡̘̞́̓͊m̴͉̮̺̋b̸̯̟̩̍̽e̸͜͠r̴̠̤̅̊̚ ̵̠̪̍͜ẘ̸̦̩̋̿h̷̨̡̲̋ḙ̵͊n̵̖͆̔ ̴̧̛́̆t̸̛̤̮h̸̫͇̻̆i̷̡̛͙̋͆s̶̝̖̅̉̉ ̶̡͂̉̿t̴̡̉ͅe̴̥̓ẍ̶͎̮̄͆t̴̮͙̒̑́ ̸̩͌ẅ̴̜́̆ä̸͇̪̘́̈́ŝ̶̡̽͆ ̸̛̥͓̔͘p̸̭̑̔ỏ̴̤̓p̶̻̮̮̊͊̉ǔ̶̪l̴͓͉̂́͌ä̸̖͈̳̀͊r̶͉̝͚͑̓͝?̵͇͉͝


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

`/0|_| 6|_|`/5 4|23 |\\|0085, !|# `/0|_| (4|\\|'+ 133+5|>33|( +|-|3|\\| `/0|_|'|23 |\\|0+ 4 +|2|_|3 |\\|3|2|)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> `/0|_| 6|_|`/5 4|23 |\\|0085, !|# `/0|_| (4|\\|'+ 133+5|>33|( +|-|3|\\| `/0|_|'|23 |\\|0+ 4 +|2|_|3 |\\|3|2|)


Is this some sort of CODE?? What could it possibly mean?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Is this some sort of CODE?? What could it possibly mean?


You're not a true nerd if you can't understand it


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're not a true nerd if you can't understand it


I can live with that.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> `/0|_| 6|_|`/5 4|23 |\\|0085, !|# `/0|_| (4|\\|'+ 133+5|>33|( +|-|3|\\| `/0|_|'|23 |\\|0+ 4 +|2|_|3 |\\|3|2|)


You guys are noobs etc I’m not even going to try XD


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> `/0|_| 6|_|`/5 4|23 |\\|0085, !|# `/0|_| (4|\\|'+ 133+5|>33|( +|-|3|\\| `/0|_|'|23 |\\|0+ 4 +|2|_|3 |\\|3|2|)


That unmatched open parenthesis is pissing my inner programmer off.  
must...  fix...


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 12, 2018)

You know a thread is good when it has 1800+ pages.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 12, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You know a thread is good when it has 1800+ pages.


Just wait till it hits the 2ooo mark. Shits gonna get intense.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just wait till it hits the 2ooo mark. Shits gonna get intense.


And people thought this many pages was excessive! They'll never know what hit 'em!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just wait till it hits the 2ooo mark. Shits gonna get intense.


Do we overflow at some point?  I'm waiting for the page number to cycle back to 1.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 12, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Do we overflow at some point?  I'm waiting for the page number to cycle back to 1.


Try hitting 999. I'll sure something will break.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 12, 2018)

If it crashes, we'll just make a new one.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> If it crashes, we'll just make a new one.


An endless cycle either way.


----------



## verneder (Apr 12, 2018)

I finally finished my drawing of Bokamoso! Even though it was the easiest thing ever, it took me an hour.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

you - `/0|_|
guys - 6|_|`/5
are - 4|23
noobs - ||0085

if - !|#
you - `/0|_|
can't - (4||'+
Leetspeek - 133+5|>33|( 
then - +|-|3||


`/0|_|'|23 ||0+ 4 +|2|_|3 ||3|2|)

^ Translate the rest


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> you - `/0|_|
> guys - 6|_|`/5
> are - 4|23
> noobs - ||0085
> ...


What fresh hell did I just wake up into :V



Infrarednexus said:


> Just wait till it hits the 2ooo mark. Shits gonna get intense.


Some say that's when we unlock the final boss.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What fresh hell did I just wake up into :V


I dunno.

I've been observing almost this whole time... I understand nothing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What fresh hell did I just wake up into :V


Sit down son, let me tell you a story


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I dunno.
> 
> I've been observing almost this whole time... I understand nothing.









Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sit down son, let me tell you a story


:V daddy why do the bad men make my brain bleed




WolfoxeCrevan said:


> H̷̝͑͌͛é̸͉̺̤y̷̯͒͝ ̷͍͑͑̍g̷̞͎̱̅ŭ̶̮͌͠y̸͙͇̓̋ͅs̸̱̐͠ ̸̬͝r̸̫͗͝ͅe̶̮̪͠m̵̡̳̙̈́ë̵̡̘̞́̓͊m̴͉̮̺̋b̸̯̟̩̍̽e̸͜͠r̴̠̤̅̊̚ ̵̠̪̍͜ẘ̸̦̩̋̿h̷̨̡̲̋ḙ̵͊n̵̖͆̔ ̴̧̛́̆t̸̛̤̮h̸̫͇̻̆i̷̡̛͙̋͆s̶̝̖̅̉̉ ̶̡͂̉̿t̴̡̉ͅe̴̥̓ẍ̶͎̮̄͆t̴̮͙̒̑́ ̸̩͌ẅ̴̜́̆ä̸͇̪̘́̈́ŝ̶̡̽͆ ̸̛̥͓̔͘p̸̭̑̔ỏ̴̤̓p̶̻̮̮̊͊̉ǔ̶̪l̴͓͉̂́͌ä̸̖͈̳̀͊r̶͉̝͚͑̓͝?̵͇͉͝



͔̖̠̥͍̩̼H̠͝e̛͉͈̥͖̞̙̳ ͍̟͉͇̼w̼͈̮̻h̤͇̘̦͇̪͔ọ͎̩̱͕̩̕ ̷W͍̟̳̠̻͉͈a̫̪̠i̻͈̝̤̠t͖͕̦̞̹̱s̶͚̜̣̜̗ ̨͉̬̣̬̹̥̜B̹͡e͚hiṇ͍̘͓͔͞d̲̟͟ ̕T͔̟͙͚̺̻h̼̣͕͜e̼̩̩̯̮̦͍͝ ̷͉̻̻͈͙Ẃ͎a̦̟̺l͔̼̼̻͇̘͜ḷ͙͈̮̮͔̀ͅ.̛̳̣̲̘̱̖͍
Z̺͉͈̥̀A͔͍̱̜̯̩͉͜L͕̹͍̫̯̺̫G̻̹͔͚̭͘O̬!̟͚


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Good morning everyone!! <3


Sealab said:


> I can't believe you're drawing all that for your rp while also essentially rping every npc. Like, goddamn dude. That's some T-A-L-E-N-T zen.


Or I have a lot of voices in my head and using this as a coping mechanism--------no sorry I don't hahaha thank you that's sweet of you <3






LogicNuke said:


> Why are there always pictures of good-looking breakfast cooking when I come on this chat?


cos...um...it's morning in our time zone?
also I like to greet people good morning with food no matter what time it is for me as long as it's morning for them =))
here hab some thicc momma pancakes!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30322
> :V *daddy* why do the bad men make my brain bleed



saved for future generations.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Good morning everyone!! <3
> 
> Or I have a lot of voices in my head and using this as a coping mechanism--------no sorry I don't hahaha thank you that's sweet of you <3
> 
> ...


G'mornin Zen!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30322
> 
> :V daddy why do the bad men make my brain bleed
> !̟͚


Shush son, I'll tell you a story of time's past when internet was born.
Back when the internet began to be available to the general public normies never really understood it's potential as a media outlet. They continue to take in mainstream media like television and radio but for the nerds and geeks...  It was heaven being able to communicate with fellow people with same nerdy interests.
Normies ostracized people using the internet back then but slowly mainstream media was getting saturated with the same bland boring content and then they saw the green pasture of the world wide web.
They started invading the internet by storm. It was odd.. back then people who hangs out in comic book stores are often seen down upon but now almost majority of the movies these days surround old comics.

This leetspeek was a way for nerds back then to communicate without normies understanding


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Shush son, I'll tell you a story of time's past when internet was born.
> Back when the internet began to be available to the general public normies never really understood it's potential as a media outlet. They continue to take in mainstream media like television and radio but for the nerds and geeks...  It was heaven being able to communicate with fellow people with same nerdy interests.
> Normies ostracized people using the internet back then but slowly mainstream media was getting saturated with the same bland boring content and then they saw the green pasture of the world wide web.
> They started invading the internet by storm. It was odd.. back then people who hangs out in comic book stores are often seen down upon but now almost majority of the movies these days surround old comics.
> ...


Nail on the head.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just wait till it hits the 2ooo mark. Shits gonna get intense.


will politics, identity and religious discussions combine into Captain Guiltrip and take over the chat 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> back then people who hangs out in comic book stores are often seen down upon but now almost majority of the movies these days surround old comics.


when your normie relatives discuss marvel movies like experts and then talk shit to you when you're in your corner reading comics.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> when your normie relatives discuss marvel movies like experts and then talk shit to you when you're in your corner reading comics.


It's good sometimes to have normie parents because they'll never know terms like Netflix and Chill

Ez way to tell your boyfriend's parents you want to fuck their son


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's good sometimes to have normie parents because they'll never know terms like Netflix and Chill
> 
> Ez way to tell your boyfriend's parents you want to fuck their son


Priorities ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Priorities ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


I can just imagine

Me: Hi missis polarbear! Can I Netflix and chill with PB?

PB's Mom: Sure thing sweety, would you like me to make you popcorns?

Me: That would be great missis polarbear!

*30 minutes later, PBs humping my butt (doggy style) while I snack on popcorn"


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

i'm fucking getting really fucking pissed off right now @Mikazuki Marazhu do you know an easy way to tie a tie


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

fucking look at it i look like a sack of shit


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> fucking look at it i look like a sack of shit


I dont wear my necktie fancy like my coworkers. Just did the basic


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dont wear my necktie fancy like my coworkers. Just did the basic



this is making more mad than it should why did work have to add a fucking tie to the service dress


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> this is making more mad than it should why did work have to add a fucking tie to the service dress


Don't tighten the knot. Just pull up the knot without tightening it :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> this is making more mad than it should why did work have to add a fucking tie to the service dress


I'm fairly certain whoever invented the tie just wanted a fancy noose.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm fairly certain whoever invented the tie just wanted a fancy noose.



maybe its cause i'm borderline overdosing on cold medicine but i can't for the life of me do a tie ive like several ties i just can't fucking do it right now AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

yours and panpan's look the same??
shimmy it to the right
looks pretty ok to me


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Almost everyone wears suits here, it's scary. 






I wear suits 65% of the time


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Almost everyone wears suits here, it's scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought that was just a stereotype.
I love World Order so much. ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Almost everyone wears suits here, it's scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s cool... I guess


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yours and panpan's look the same??
> shimmy it to the right
> looks pretty ok to me



its not a suit its a uniform so it needs to be perfect 

the old one didn't have any ties it was just pants and shirt like this


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I always thought that was just a stereotype.
> I love World Order so much. ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


I may be exaggerating but it's common knowledge that having a suit is essential for all :V everyone and their mother should have one at least


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I may be exaggerating but it's common knowledge that having a suit is essential for all :V everyone and their mother should have one at least




this is true i have two fitted Hugo Boss suits and one... other one... the UK one that comes with a fishing fly in the lapel i forget the name

and like scarf leather cloves overcoats etc etc

the material on this tie is just shit and its hard to tie it cause it doesn't want to move it just wants to stick in place


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 12, 2018)

I have one suit currently, sort of tweedy job that makes me look like a 1950s academic.  I used to have a great blue checked suit with big shoulders and high-waisted trousers. That was ridiculous, and I should have hung on to it!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> its not a suit its a uniform so it needs to be perfect
> 
> the old one didn't have any ties it was just pants and shirt like this


ah....
I'll leave this to the guys then xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I have one suit currently, sort of tweedy job that makes me look like a 1950s academic.  I used to have a great blue checked suit with big shoulders and high-waisted trousers. That was ridiculous, and I should have hung on to it!


You need to buy one :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I may be exaggerating but it's common knowledge that having a suit is essential for all :V everyone and their mother should have one at least


I own a suit!  I just never wear it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I own a suit!  I just never wear it.


Bet you look cute with it :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

SHOW US THE GOODS PB


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Bet you look cute with it :V





zenmaldita said:


> SHOW US THE GOODS PB


ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ No it's alright, it's just a basic suit.  Nothing special.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

This game is an absolute blast to mod and play around with btw.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice change of subject :V
I r8 8/8 m8


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30333
> This game is an absolute blast to mod and play around with btw.


What game is it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

I am the yiffiest of them all.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I am the yiffiest of them all.


Don't catch STD's oh wait... Furries don't get STD's :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

awww o3o
tailored suits are my jam
speakin of...I'm trying to commission this artist to make ma boi a suit. I even put a nice order message but it's like they disappeared or something.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What game is it


Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't catch STD's oh wait... Furries don't get STD's :V


Do they just gain EXP or somethin' instead?



zenmaldita said:


> awww o3o
> tailored suits are my jam
> speakin of...I'm trying to commission this artist to make ma boi a suit. I even put a nice order message but it's like they disappeared or something.


Ooooo that's some snazzy lookin art.  Could just be a busy week for em.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ooooo that's some snazzy lookin art.  Could just be a busy week for em.


Maybe--I hope so. Oddly though, all their slots are available Q A Q


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't catch STD's oh wait... Furries don't get STD's :V



This is true, because I'm convinced most furries are virgins. And in my case, I'm in love with hypothetical anthro people...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> This is true, because I'm convinced most furries are virgins. And in my case, I'm in love with hypothetical anthro people...


Keep the purity for it shall be sweet like wild strawberries.

I have a fetish for virgins
If you were any better I'd jerk off at you :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Keep the purity for it shall be sweet like wild strawberries.
> 
> I have a fetish for virgins
> If you were any better I'd jerk off at you :V



Why do I feel like this song is meant for you: 
WARNING: if you're not Panpan, are religious, and can't handle this kind of crude humor pls don't even watch it. I know you'll do it anyways, but don't tell me I didn't warn against it.


Spoiler


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> This is true, because I'm convinced most furries are virgins. .


 Not over here.. (not by a long-shot).



BahgDaddy said:


> And in my case, I'm in love with hypothetical anthro people...


 Welcome to the club. ☺


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Why do I feel like this song is meant for you:
> WARNING: if you're not Panpan, are religious, and can't handle this kind of crude humor pls don't even watch it. I know you'll do it anyways, but don't tell me I didn't warn against it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I love this loophole :V I'm going to heaven


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Why do I feel like this song is meant for you:
> WARNING: if you're not Panpan, are religious, and can't handle this kind of crude humor pls don't even watch it. I know you'll do it anyways, but don't tell me I didn't warn against it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Keep the purity for it shall be sweet like wild strawberries.
> 
> I have a fetish for virgins
> If you were any better I'd jerk off at you :V



You can do whatever you want to me baby. :v



zenmaldita said:


> Why do I feel like this song is meant for you:
> WARNING: if you're not Panpan, are religious, and can't handle this kind of crude humor pls don't even watch it. I know you'll do it anyways, but don't tell me I didn't warn against it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh my god



Connor J. Coyote said:


> Not over here.. (not by a long-shot).
> 
> Welcome to the club. ☺



LOL, thanks haha


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30339



Hey, this cheetah's really sexy too. :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I love this loophole :V I'm going to heaven


Wait...  I'll suck PBs dick so I'm still going to hell. Hope demons have thick dicks to choke me for all eternity


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hey, this cheetah's really sexy too. :v




 

I have an entire folder of laughing and or smug cheetah.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wait...  I'll suck PBs dick so I'm still going to hell. Hope demons have thick dicks to choke me for all eternity



Okay can I come too? Har har... 



PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30340
> 
> I have an entire folder of laughing and or smug cheetah.



Awwww


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

well well well look what i found at the back of my pantry 




thought you could escape me did you?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well well well look what i found at the back of my pantry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This kind is better I think..


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well well well look what i found at the back of my pantry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wait...  I'll suck PBs dick so I'm still going to hell. Hope demons have thick dicks to choke me for all eternity


sounds like a hell of a time :V



GreenZone said:


> well well well look what i found at the back of my pantry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> This kind is better I think..



yeah but is it so spicy that it gives some people coughing fits?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but is it so spicy that it gives some people coughing fits?


 No.. it's as mild as it comes. Made as directed, with a little soy sauce and some diced tomates thrown in, and you've got an awesome cheap soup, that way.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

SHould I I watch this thread because so much random shit happens here I have no idea what the fuck is happening?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> SHould I I watch this thread because so much random shit happens here I have no idea what the fuck is happening?


Yes.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yes.


I trust your instincts, Connor.

Well, I’m probably never coming back to this thread ever again. So see you guys


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> SHould I I watch this thread because so much random shit happens here I have no idea what the fuck is happening?


 It's just a thread to talk n bullshit.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It's just a thread to talk n bullshit.


Yeah, not my type of thread.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yeah, not my type of thread.



Thank you very much for letting us know...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Trending in Japan

Check out @nissin_hiyoko’s Tweet: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982151140253945856


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Trending in Japan
> 
> Check out @nissin_hiyoko’s Tweet:
> 
> ...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Trending in Japan
> 
> Check out @nissin_hiyoko’s Tweet:
> 
> ...


OH I saw this on facebook xD I wanna give it a try, wonder if it can burn my tongue enough so I'll have a legit excuse not to talk.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> OH I saw this on facebook xD I wanna give it a try, wonder if it can burn my tongue enough so I'll have a legit excuse not to talk.


I won't be able to chat with you ToT


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I won't be able to chat with you ToT


chat typing is fine.
it's IRL talking I'm having trouble with. People seem to demand I talk, but when I do they talk over me and finish my sentences for me. It's----demotivating =))


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> chat typing is fine.
> it's IRL talking I'm having trouble with. People seem to demand I talk, but when I do they talk over me and finish my sentences for me. It's----demotivating =))


Makikisama ammirite?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Makikisama ammirite?


nailed it.

yeaaaaa~ "why are you so quiet? why so unsociable??"
nngughghg


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

anyways all the noodle pics are making me hungry! gotta go get me some kimchi noodles


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> anyways all the noodle pics are making me hungry! gotta go get me some kimchi noodles


OMG! I swear by kimchi. I always buy that gyudon with kimchi at yoshinoya


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> nailed it.
> 
> yeaaaaa~ "why are you so quiet? why so unsociable??"
> nngughghg


I'm pretty bad at being social irl when im not working, during the day I just like to sit in the dark wrapped up n playing horror games nonstop. No worries.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Am I the only dude who is extroverted? I'm going to die :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Am I the only dude who is extroverted? I'm going to die :V


Nothin' wrong with that.  I like to socialize and hang out with people, I just can't find people into scary stuff or anything like that.  I've got a mate I like to drink with and other people too, but they don't like doin much outside a few things we have in common.

What's the way of sayin it- I love company and socializing I'm just pretty bad at it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Nothin' wrong with that.  I like to socialize and hang out with people, I just can't find people into scary stuff or anything like that.  I've got a mate I like to drink with and other people too, but they don't like doin much outside a few things we have in common.
> 
> What's the way of sayin it- I love company and socializing I'm just pretty bad at it.


I like scary stuff. Not just those Gorey ones. I can't stomach blood
Last horror movie I watched was Autopsy of Jane Doe, best I've watched is the first insidious and room 1408


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OMG! I swear by kimchi. I always buy that gyudon with kimchi at yoshinoya


YOSHINOYAAAAAAA aaa I want a bowl right now! aaaaa oh nooo my cravings---they start!















the nearest yoshinaya is a drive away!!!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I like scary stuff. Not just those Gorey ones. I can't stomach blood
> Last horror movie I watched was Autopsy of Jane Doe, best I've watched is the first insidious and room 1408


I could show you good horror movies and video games that don't use blood much.  Psychological horror is some of the best you can get, with the exception of the old slash horrors most are terrible.  Granted when violence is used tastefully with great build up and payoff I tend to favor it, like if it has a really good story direction.






zenmaldita said:


> YOSHINOYAAAAAAA aaa I want a bowl right now! aaaaa oh nooo my cravings---they start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so bloody hungry I'm doing my best not to think about food right now agdahlajkl;dfa.

*You added more.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I could show you good horror movies and video games that don't use blood much.  Psychological horror is some of the best you can get, with the exception of the old slash horrors most are terrible.  Granted when violence is used tastefully with great build up and payoff I tend to favor it, like if it has a really good story direction.
> View attachment 30347
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost weekend and I need stuff to watch :V drop me one... Only one for now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> YOSHINOYAAAAAAA aaa I want a bowl right now! aaaaa oh nooo my cravings---they start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to get yoshinoya later after work! I need my sweet onions and pork!

I live next to yoshinoya


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

**jealous crying


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> **jealous crying


Run red panda run! To pork bowls! To victory!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's almost weekend and I need stuff to watch :V drop me one... Only one for now


*The Shining! * It has an instance of blood (thats honestly quite comical)  and small flashes of characters who were gored that last for a few seconds.  But it's mostly a cool film about psychics, ghosts, and psychological moments of tension.

*The Ring.*  It's an american remake of the japanese film of the same name, pretty damn scary with no gore.  There is some blood but nothing over the top or shocking.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> **jealous crying


Let's take a trip to japan for tasty noodles >8V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *The Shining! * It has an instance of blood (thats honestly quite comical)  and small flashes of characters who were gored that last for a few seconds.  But it's mostly a cool film about psychics, ghosts, and psychological moments of tension.
> 
> *The Ring.*  It's an american remake of the japanese film of the same name, pretty damn scary with no gore.  There is some blood but nothing over the top or shocking.


Those I've already seen :V
The meme is strong on the first one


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Those I've already seen :V
> The meme is strong on the first one


Okay how about *Creep*
Or *The* *Grudge*
If you haven't seen those anyways.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Those I've already seen :V
> The meme is strong on the first one



What about Friday The 13th movie, a classic imo.

Although I won’t be watching any horror movies on any day XD 

Jump scares frighten me


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Okay how about *Creep*
> Or *The* *Grudge*
> If you haven't seen those anyways.


Ok the creep I haven't watched 

It's a plan :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> What about Friday The 13th movie, a classic imo.
> 
> Although I won’t be watching any horror movies on any day XD
> 
> Jump scares frighten me


Friday the 13th is amazing!  It's the holy trinity of old slasher horror with Nightmare on Elm St. and Halloween.
Theres quiiiiiite a bit of gore tho lol




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok the creep I haven't watched
> 
> It's a plan :V


Yeeeeeeessss “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ <3 Hope ya like it panda man


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Run red panda run! To pork bowls! To victory!


yes yes im going!!!! weeee----*goes out of the house* FUCK IT'S HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

You know you found your soul mate when he said he likes horror. :V

I adore horror movies, just not "The Saw" type of horror


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yes yes im going!!!! weeee----*goes out of the house* FUCK IT'S HOT!!!!!!


Lovely... I can die in peace


----------



## DashRaccoon (Apr 13, 2018)

Don’t forget “The Silence of The Lambs”.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yes yes im going!!!! weeee----*goes out of the house* FUCK IT'S HOT!!!!!!


**spits drink*
*


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know you found your soul mate when he said he likes horror. :V
> 
> I adore horror movies, just not "The Saw" type of horror



Yeah I get what you mean, pointless gore without an interesting villain or characters are just absolutely terrible.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

I feel a spiritual understanding with Aggretsuko


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> **spits drink**



She turned Pandaren!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I feel a spiritual understanding with Aggretsuko




   I feel like I should be watching this show with the seemingly homicidal red panda.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Don’t forget “The Silence of The Lambs”.


Is that the one with a killer son and an adopted boy?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30349   I feel like I should be watching this show with the seemingly homicidal red panda.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154203530302816
			




she's not really homicidal...just....frustrated =)))
I didn't feel at all great working as an office girl either so I quit and Im now a happier fluffier red panda uvu


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is that the one with a killer son and an adopted boy?


Nope, faaaaar off. Just means ya gotta watch that one too at some point~



zenmaldita said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154203530302816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill watch this while I clean my kitchen ^^


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Don’t forget “The Silence of The Lambs”.


is that the one with the........_hungry_ person?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ill watch this while I clean my kitchen ^^
> 
> View attachment 30350




 


This picture hits my soul so hard


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

how to trigger firearms thread

step 1 say you don't believe in self defence
step 2 wait 
step 3 profit


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> how to trigger firearms thread
> 
> step 1 say you don't believe in self defence
> step 2 wait
> step 3 profit


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30352



they just come off as having all the gear with no idea 

some one was talking about how he loads specialised around for each season this season its bullets that can "pass through thick clothing" 

i'm sorry but am i the only one who sees that shit as paranoid and crazy as fuck?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> is that the one with the........_hungry_ person?





Yes. Very hungry.
We should all watch this movie in a livestream together.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30351
> 
> 
> This picture hits my soul so hard



Latest Comics – Panda and Polar Bear
It's a cute lil art blog, it's mostly bad humor but there's some gems here and there.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yes. Very hungry.


PB have you watched Wrong Turn?
Those movies are _sick_.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yes. Very hungry.
> We should all watch this movie in a livestream together


I support this idea :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> some one was talking about how he loads specialised around for each season this season its bullets that can "pass through thick clothing"


I remember that dude who got killed by his wife because she tried to shoot him with a yellowpage in between for YouTube views :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> PB have you watched Wrong Turn?
> Those movies are _sick_.


I've watched the first one and really liked it!



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I remember that dude who got killed by his wife because she tried to shoot him with a yellowpage in between for YouTube views :V


O _O that was real?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> O _O that was real?


Yup. Pretty fucked up. Americans should stop clowning around


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup. Pretty fucked up. Americans should stop clowning around


Damn I thought that was a joke article or someone takin' the piss.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Damn I thought that was a joke article or someone takin' the piss.


Lol it's so crazy people outside the US thinks it's a joke


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

*Walks out of his den, and yawns* G'morning fuzzballs!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Walks out of his den, and yawns* G'morning fuzzballs!


Morning nerd :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Walks out of his den, and yawns* G'morning fuzzballs!


G'mornin rag


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

playing skylines i followed a kid they went from elementary school spent like 10 min there walked over to high school spent 10 min there walked over to university spent 10 min there went to an office job spent about 30min there then died they never went home once in their life


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> playing skylines i followed a kid they went from elementary school spent like 10 min there walked over to high school spent 10 min there walked over to university spent 10 min there went to an office job spent about 30min there then died they never went home once in their life


You're so evil :V
Did you dissect frogs and play around it's guts? :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Cooking with your shirt off is not only relaxing, it reminds you that you should really stop being so sedentary. **rimshot**


Anyone see that new Jurassic park game?  Its operation genesis 2 essentially.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Cooking with your shirt off is not only relaxing, it reminds you that you should really stop being so sedentary.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Cooking with your shirt off is not only relaxing, it reminds you that you should really stop being so sedentary. **rimshot**
> View attachment 30354
> Anyone see that new Jurassic park game?  Its operation genesis 2 essentially.



i'm sorry fucking what? i must have several copies of this game immediately


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm sorry fucking what? i must have several copies of this game immediately


June 12 mate, Jurassic World Evolution. They put up a gameplay reveal a week back. You get to research the DNA and breed em yourself, it looks amazing.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30355


That bear is painfully cute looking :V


----------



## Telnac (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Almost everyone wears suits here, it's scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

@zenmaldita 






Yoshinoyaaaaass!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That bear is painfully cute looking :V


You should know about the war


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu 
nooooo take me with you!!!
then again we're gonna buy roasted chicken for dinner Q U Q
ah...but noyaaaassssss


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

GDI ZEN Y DO U WANNA EAT EVERYTHING


----------



## Fiorabeast (Apr 13, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu  *looks up at the Yoshinoya* I'm sorry... I'm more of a Sukiya fan.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't care if it's Yoshinoya or Sukiya! Both will go in my belly!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> GDI ZEN Y DO U WANNA EAT EVERYTHING


You have to eat, you're always hungry :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You should know about the war


Th-the war?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You have to eat, you're always hungry :V


Please take me with Zen @ ____@


----------



## Fiorabeast (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I don't care if it's Yoshinoya or Sukiya! Both will go in my belly!



MATSUYA TOO?! 

...Gyudon battle royale! Which three popular chain of Gyudon fast foods will go out on top. Anything with cheese on top is an instant win for me, though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Th-the war?


The war of the two daddy bears of Japan :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The war of the two daddy bears of Japan :V


Teach me of this war :V all wise Panda


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30333
> This game is an absolute blast to mod and play around with btw.


You should go to the black hand and get Cicero as a follower.  Guaranteed to make you hate me for the rest of time :V

Seriously though, if this is your first playthrough you should check out the black hand storyline.  It's easy to miss, but easily one of the best sub-plots IMO.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Teach me of this war :V all wise Panda


It's between these two



 


 

Who is hotter? :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You should go to the black hand and get Cicero as a follower.  Guaranteed to make you hate me for the rest of time :V
> 
> Seriously though, if this is your first playthrough you should check out the black hand storyline.  It's easy to miss, but easily one of the best sub-plots IMO.


I totally just met that guy, the crazy one next to the broken cart with a horse?  Didn't know he was recruit-able. ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's between these two
> View attachment 30359
> View attachment 30360
> 
> Who is hotter? :V


Brown one.  
Grizzly bears are hotter than polar bears.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 13, 2018)

I LIVE AGAIN! Back from the ban!

WoOt!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I totally just met that guy, the crazy one next to the broken cart with a horse?  Didn't know he was recruit-able. ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ
> 
> 
> Brown one.
> ...


You can recruit him if he lives through the black hand questline.  Easily the most annoying follower in the game.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Apr 13, 2018)

Grave of the Fireflies is playing right now... I don't know if I can handle this movie again...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I LIVE AGAIN! Back from the ban!
> 
> WoOt!


You got banned?? ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ details~



DeeTheDragon said:


> You can recruit him if he lives through the black hand questline.  Easily the most annoying follower in the game.


I'm doing Mage's guild now, I have Derkeethus and this Orc guy as my followers right now.



Fiorabeast said:


> Grave of the Fireflies is playing right now... I don't know if I can handle this movie again...


Theres this british animateed movie with a similar theme about an old couple not knowing a nuclear bomb dropped and them dying from the fallout.  These bloody depress me, lol.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You got banned?? ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ details~
> 
> 
> I'm doing Mage's guild now, I have Derkeethus and this Orc guy as my followers right now.
> ...


Darkeethus?  Hold on, I need to find something for you.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is that a franchise? i thought it was a random Japanese take out shop in Melbourne


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

@Fiorabeast 
MATSUYA TOO.

@Mikazuki Marazhu  I vote for Polarbear for that shyness....mhmhmhmh


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 13, 2018)

@PolarizedBear How do send link???

Or is it safe to just drop the meme here and leave?


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Fiorabeast (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> is that a franchise? i thought it was a random Japanese take out shop in Melbourne



Yes. Here in Japan, it's EVERYWHERE ('cause we invented it, of course).


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Yes. Here in Japan, it's EVERYWHERE ('cause we invented it, of course).



makes sense Australia has a weird relationship with Japan so we have a lot of your franchises and supermarkets here some stores you need to know Japanese to know what you're buying

it came from the 80s before the crash when everyone thought Japan would be where China is now as @PolarizedBear  will attest we had to become semi fluent in Japanese during school it was a mandatory part of school however now i think its Mandarin or french


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Brown one.
> Grizzly bears are hotter than polar bears.
> View attachment 30361


I vote for polar bear because good and sad story



Spoiler


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Yes. Here in Japan, it's EVERYWHERE ('cause we invented it, of course).


日本人ですか？


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 日本人ですか？



i think the real question here is no you


----------



## Fiorabeast (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> makes sense Australia has a weird relationship with Japan so we have a lot of your franchises and supermarkets here some stores you need to know Japanese to know what you're buying
> 
> it came from the 80s before the crash when everyone thought Japan would be where China is now as @PolarizedBear  will attest we had to become semi fluent in Japanese during school it was a mandatory part of school however now i think its Mandarin or french



That's really interesting. Like, I was born in the States and like the place I lived in NEVER has any of the Japanese franchises foods while like, LA and New York gets them.

@Mikazuki Marazhu はい、そうです。まあ・・詳しく言われてもアメリカ生まれの日本人です。


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 13, 2018)

Is it me, or does anyone else know that after Tuesday, the rest of the week spells WTF?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> makes sense Australia has a weird relationship with Japan so we have a lot of your franchises and supermarkets here some stores you need to know Japanese to know what you're buying
> 
> it came from the 80s before the crash when everyone thought Japan would be where China is now as @PolarizedBear  will attest we had to become semi fluent in Japanese during school it was a mandatory part of school however now i think its Mandarin or french


They've really emphasized it in the past. I heard Hawaii is the same way but I'm not sure.





DeeTheDragon said:


> @PolarizedBear How do send link???
> 
> Or is it safe to just drop the meme here and leave?


If ya wanna send me somethin go ahead =P I'm kinda tired tho so I'm hittin the floor.





zenmaldita said:


> @Fiorabeast
> MATSUYA TOO.
> 
> @Mikazuki Marazhu  I vote for Polarbear for that shyness....mhmhmhmh


Pbbttt >3>


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Is it me, or does anyone else know that after Tuesday, the rest of the week spells WTF?


do crabs think fish are flying




PolarizedBear said:


> They've really emphasized it in the past. I heard Hawaii is the same way but I'm not sure.



do you even remember any of it? i can't read or write Japanese anymore but i can pick up on what people are saying in subs and i remember a lot about the culture


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> They've really emphasized it in the past. I heard Hawaii is the same way but I'm not sure.


Well Hawaii is special. A large chunk of people in Hawaii is Japanese descent. So Japan is really close to hawaii. Heck it you have a Japanese passport, your entry to Hawaii is guaranteed


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I vote for polar bear because good and sad story
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Why would you show me this.
Too close to hooooome.
I'm crashin', G'night mates.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Why would you show me this.
> Too close to hooooome.
> I'm crashin', G'night mates.


More the reason to be a polar bear :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> do crabs think fish are flying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'know funnyenough I just started studying it again over the past week n a half now and its been really easy memorizing the kana.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well Hawaii is special. A large chunk of people in Hawaii is Japanese descent. So Japan is really close to hawaii. Heck it you have a Japanese passport, your entry to Hawaii is guaranteed



i thought Australia was the closest western ally with Japan we both rely on each other heavily for trading and i also think Australia is the western nation with the most Japanese living abroad but its only like 30,000 people i think
i don't get them i know its their culture not to date other races because of cultural differences but nearly all the Japanese ive met here are single



PolarizedBear said:


> Y'know funnyenough I just started studying it again over the past week n a half now and its been really easy memorizing the kana.



i should probably pick it up again i cook Japanese dishes a lot but the store i go to speaks no English and and i feel rude just pointing to things


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i thought Australia was the closest western ally with Japan we both rely on each other heavily for trading and i also think Australia is the western nation with the most Japanese living abroad but its only like 30,000 people i think


I don't really know :V
I've been to Hawaii heck. I stayed in Hawaii for a good chunk of my life (hence muh Engurishu is... Passable)
I can only speak from experience


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> do crabs think fish are flying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk, maybe? also, I can't read/write, or speak Japanese.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I can't do any of that, I never chose to learn.


I don't think you need to at this point. There is really no reason to learn Japanese unless you live here.

Learning English has never been more important here than ever before.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

you know i'm only just now realizing how much Japanese shit i have a lot of my furniture is from Muji more than half my food is completely in Japanese what the fuck man 

@Mikazuki Marazhu are you guys invading us again and taking over via cultural influence 




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't think you need to at this point. There is really no reason to learn Japanese unless you live here.



agreed it irritates me when people do stupid shit like "imma do Japanese in university then move to tokyo and open a muffin shop" learning Japanese if you're not going to move there is really only beneficial if you're an automotive engineer


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you know i'm only just now realizing how much Japanese shit i have a lot of my furniture is from Muji more than half my food is completely in Japanese what the fuck man
> 
> @Mikazuki Marazhu are you guys invading us again and taking over via cultural influence
> 
> ...


Japanese is the 3rd hardest language to learn.
Heck even some people I know can't read all the kanji (there are 2000+ kanji characters) 
I even fall short since my life was shared between Hawaii and here


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Japanese is the 3rd hardest language to learn.
> Heck even some people I know can't read all the kanji (there are 2000+ kanji characters)
> I even fall short since my life was shared between Hawaii and here




fuck i hated Kanji i never got gud with it we were told to study it well since it would help if we ever wanted to learn Mandarin a project once was that we had to do Kanji Calligraphy and our teacher (native Japanese) got fucking pissed with us cause almost no one could do it  properly it was right at the end of mandatory Japanese at like year 10 and everyone was switching over to German which is much easier for an English speaker to learn


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> fuck i hated Kanji i never got gud with it we were told to study it well since it would help if we ever wanted to learn Mandarin a project once was that we had to do Kanji Calligraphy and our teacher (native Japanese) got fucking pissed with us cause almost no one could do it  properly it was right at the end of mandatory Japanese at like year 10 and everyone was switching over to German which is much easier for an English speaker to learn


Mandarin is too hard, it's best to just drop that language. I don't care if China is growing economically, I don't want to learn a writing system that never stops increasing 

Yes you heard me right... There is unlimited kanji in Chinese writing


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Mandarin is too hard, it's best to just drop that language. I don't care if China is growing economically, I don't want to learn a writing system that never stops increasing
> 
> Yes you heard me right... There is unlimited kanji in Chinese writing



yeah i know growing up one of my friends was Chinese and he lived only a few houses away so his house was my house and my house was his house kind of thing so i learnt a lot about them too i prefer Japanese over Chinese China has a superiority complex you need to do what they want they have this real "you're living in China we just haven't conquered you yet" kind of attitude


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah i know growing up one of my friends was Chinese and he lived only a few houses away so his house was my house and my house was his house kind of thing so i learnt a lot about them too i prefer Japanese over Chinese China has a superiority complex you need to do what they want they have this real "you're living in China we just haven't conquered you yet" kind of attitude


Oh fucking hell, you know how we feel about Chinese people :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh fucking hell, you know how we feel about Chinese people :V



in all honesty we feel the same mate... Chinese are tolerated here simply because they came over to AUS with us with the UK but FUCK ME i can't stand some of them particularly the peasant farmers that are brought over by their kids did you know the Chinese government actually had to produce a video telling them how to behave here... i had to fucking call the cops on them

i get in China they don't have property lines and stuff but one of them came onto my lawn was peering through my window and would just smile at me when i pulled the curtains back i yelled at him and he yelled back and then went over to his house again few days later he's just cutting my flowers and taking them...

what else was there... he defecated in his front garden he sits in his front yard just staring and will throw food scraps into other peoples lawns he plays traditional Chinese music real loud but he has stopped though at least with me he saw me leaving for work one morning in uniform and he stopped after that

i spoke to his daughter she just said "he's from another time i doesn't understand" fuck off he doesn't make him understand the daughter said the peering through the window and trying to open the front door was a cultural thing too she said in china villagers would just walk into each others homes and sit down and smoke and talk my mates mother was a peasant that grew up in communist china she never acted like that ever but she would act like i was her son though 

and there was another chinese family down the street that set fireworks off whenever they felt like it and use other peoples driveways it took several visits from the police before they stopped (no i didn't call them)


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu  also this


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 13, 2018)

see, water isn't wet. . I love the internet.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> see, water isn't wet. . I love the internet.



i saw an actual fist fight over this debate...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i saw an actual fist fight over this debate...


*sighs* the arguments people have these days. though I could see this happening.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 13, 2018)

Water is wet.  Trust me, I'm an otter.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Water is wet.  Trust me, I'm an otter.


Ooooohh did I hear you right? V:
You're _wet_?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Water is wet.  Trust me, I'm an otter.


No. You are wet in water


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 13, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> No. You are wet in water



Ah, dabbling in semantics, got you.  I didn't watch the video!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ah, dabbling in semantics, got you.  I didn't watch the video!


rrrEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

this is supposed to be an accurate hunting simulator... people actually say its too hard cause they never find any animals


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ooooohh did I hear you right? V:
> You're _wet_?



Never heard the expression "wetter than an otter's pocket"?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Never heard the expression "wetter than an otter's pocket"?


Kinky :V


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Kinky :V



I must protest my innocence, and that of all otter-kind! I like to swim, that's all...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 13, 2018)

Don’t you hate those memes that are actually blatant shooting threats like “when you’re shooting up a furry convention and the FBI shows up and helps?”
Fuck those people
Those are LITERAL SHOOTING THREATS


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I must protest my innocence, and that of all otter-kind! I like to swim, that's all...


What about that time otters killed a monkey at the zoo by eating him alive? :V

Also good mornin I couldn't slp


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What about that time otters killed a monkey at the zoo by eating him alive? :V
> 
> Also good mornin I couldn't slp



Well, maybe the monkey deserved it?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

see you all tomorrow :3c


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

The resilience course I went to earlier today was very informative, and took a lot from it. It's early days, but I feel better equipped to deal with knock backs.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 30367
> see you all tomorrow :3c


See ya~


RagnarTheWolf said:


> The resilience course I went to earlier today was very informative, and took a lot from it. It's early days, but I feel better equipped to deal with knock backs.


What's it for again, Military?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> See ya~
> 
> What's it for again, Military?


No, for personal reasons - as in I don't deal well with knock backs and that affects my mental well being (along with depression).


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> No, for personal reasons - as in I don't deal well with knock backs and that affects my mental well being (along with depression).


Ahh I gotcha. Well on ya mate, I'm glad yer finding ways to help ya out.


----------



## Simo (Apr 13, 2018)

Huh, many furs are on now, but few are posting!

Maybe there is some secret thread of drama! Or, people are just tired.

Also, OMG, is it freaking hot. Went to the dentist, and was walking many, many blocks, and panting and gasping...85f. From maybe 45f yesterday. Felt nice, but also, like a sudden inferno. But, did get some sun, and air, and all the flowers were out, cherry blossoms, like the ones in DC, and magnolias, and such.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, many furs are on now, but few are posting!
> 
> Maybe there is some secret thread of drama! Or, people are just tired.
> 
> Also, OMG, is it freaking hot. Went to the dentist, and was walking many, many blocks, and panting and gasping...85f. From maybe 45f yesterday. Felt nice, but also, like a sudden inferno. But, did get some sun, and air, and all the flowers were out, cherry blossoms, like the ones in DC, and magnolias, and such.


Oh nah, I'm just lurk'in.
Do ya have any pictures of the plants in bloom?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 13, 2018)

I've been gently lurking whilst cooking and eating, hence limited attention.  Would like some warmth here, the long-range forecast suggests that we might get it by the end of next week.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, many furs are on now, but few are posting!
> 
> Maybe there is some secret thread of drama! Or, people are just tired.
> 
> Also, OMG, is it freaking hot. Went to the dentist, and was walking many, many blocks, and panting and gasping...85f. From maybe 45f yesterday. Felt nice, but also, like a sudden inferno. But, did get some sun, and air, and all the flowers were out, cherry blossoms, like the ones in DC, and magnolias, and such.


Lurking for the win! :V

You must be getting my Ohio weather; we had the temperature spike yesterday.

Don't forget to drink plenty of water everyone!


----------



## katalistik (Apr 13, 2018)

I've been lurking as well though it's finally weekend and I can rest. Fuck paperwork.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What about that time otters killed a monkey at the zoo by eating him alive? :V


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh I gotcha. Well on ya mate, I'm glad yer finding ways to help ya out.


Having good friends helps also.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, many furs are on now, but few are posting!
> 
> Maybe there is some secret thread of drama! Or, people are just tired.
> 
> Also, OMG, is it freaking hot. Went to the dentist, and was walking many, many blocks, and panting and gasping...85f. From maybe 45f yesterday. Felt nice, but also, like a sudden inferno. But, did get some sun, and air, and all the flowers were out, cherry blossoms, like the ones in DC, and magnolias, and such.


I'm more active on discord, post here now and then.

As for hot weather, I'd love some in the UK.


----------



## Simo (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh nah, I'm just lurk'in.
> Do ya have any pictures of the plants in bloom?



I should get some. Cheap phone, but I'll see what I can do! We have so many sorts of trees that boom here, in the spring, as we're situated between north and south, and so there's quite a diversity of types of tree, here.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Goodnight everyone, this wolf is off to bed.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 13, 2018)

Goodnight, wolf.  Hope your pajamas don't ride up!


----------



## Simo (Apr 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Goodnight, wolf.  Hope your pajamas don't ride up!



You mean the legs or the crotch? 'Cause I sorta like when the one part does, but then again, I always wear footie PJs, so there's only one place for them to : P


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 13, 2018)

S'up dudes. What's popping?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, many furs are on now, but few are posting!
> 
> Maybe there is some secret thread of drama! Or, people are just tired.
> 
> Also, OMG, is it freaking hot. Went to the dentist, and was walking many, many blocks, and panting and gasping...85f. From maybe 45f yesterday. Felt nice, but also, like a sudden inferno. But, did get some sun, and air, and all the flowers were out, cherry blossoms, like the ones in DC, and magnolias, and such.


They forgot to log out when they moved to Discord 

It’s freaking humid here because it’s about to rain and it’s hot OH MY GOD ITS HOT



LogicNuke said:


> S'up dudes. What's popping?


The number of people switching to other platforms



RagnarTheWolf said:


> Goodnight everyone, this wolf is off to bed.


Wow, time difference XD 4:05 pm here
Well good night x3



RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'm more active on discord, post here now and then.


My point- proven

XD


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> You mean the legs or the crotch? 'Cause I sorta like when the one part does, but then again, I always wear footie PJs, so there's only one place for them to : P



Alas, footie PJs are almost unheard of here!


----------



## Simo (Apr 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Alas, footie PJs are almost unheard of here!



What? This must be remedied! They are the best of the best, in PJs, period.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 13, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Don’t you hate those memes that are actually blatant shooting threats like “when you’re shooting up a furry convention and the FBI shows up and helps?”
> Fuck those people
> Those are LITERAL SHOOTING THREATS


I apologize on behalf of non-furries. If it's any consolation, they probably will be serving a life prison sentence at some point in their pathetic lives.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

good morning thread


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> “when you’re shooting up a furry convention and the FBI shows up and helps?”


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Sometimes weekend hibernation hurts


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 13, 2018)

Very angry badger!  Perfect.

stv.tv: Part of castle closed off due to 'very angry badger'


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

some one tell me a funny story from work  
do it


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


>


It wasn’t supposed to be funny. It’s an actual problem.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> some one tell me a funny story from work
> do it


A bird literally grabbed the wall outside my office and stared at me for two minutes.  Photo proof in the photo thread.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> It wasn’t supposed to be funny. It’s an actual problem.



the real problem is you cant see the funny side of it


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the real problem is you cant see the funny side of it


There is no funny side of death threats and discrimination.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> some one tell me a funny story from work
> do it



So I am a nurse. I work in a maximum security forensic hospital for the criminally insane. A nut house for violent criminals basically.

The hospital I work at is a rather old building. Roof leaks when it rains, there's asbestos in the ceiling in certain parts, and its kind of a shit hole. Now, the hospital is laid out in "Units" which are basically wards where anywhere from 20-46 patients stay. Almost all the units have the exact same layout and are stacked on top of each other in groups of 2. So you have a downstairs unit and an upstairs unit that is directly above it and is a mirror image layout of the floor below.

So in one of the upstairs units, there was a really psychotic patient. He was one of the hard cases that we have to bust out the big guns and put him on Clozaril. Now Clozaril is an extremely dangerous drug. Lots of side effects, but it works really good for fixing crazy. One of the side effects that it causes is constipation. Now constipation is a really dangerous thing. You don't poop, then it backs up, hardens, becomes impacted and bursts through intestines so patient either dies of sepsis or has to shit out of a hole in his stomach into a bag for rest of his life. We don't want that. So what do we do? We put him on stool softener and laxatives. Unfortunately for him, he has a bad reaction to the laxatives and is having explosive diarrhea every night in his dorm. Like... paint the walls, omg, diarrhea. He cant help it. Hes got about 2 brain cells to rub together after huffing too much paint in his teens. He cant make it to the bathroom. So yea, every night. Ker-splat. Diarrhea everywhere. Gross.

Now!

In the unit downstairs. In the dorm that is directly below our poopy, upstairs friend, apparently the nightly explosion has been so disgusting and fluid it managed to seep through the floor, through the ceiling, and into this poor bastards room.

Naturally upon seeing this, he burst out of his room yelling, "THE WALLS! THE WALLS! THEY'RE LEAKING POOOOOP!!!! AUUUGH!"

Now this guy he was known for constantly having visual hallucinations and delusional behavior. So the staff there were accustomed to him crying wolf about things. They gave him a PRN and sent him back to bed. This went on for a few days until finally the shift lead went into his dorm to reorient him to reality only to discover, 

"Oh... the walls actually ARE leaking shit. Well damn."

They then got the ceiling fixed and balanced the upstairs guys meds so he didn't blow out, but this poor fool had to live in a room where the walls leaked shit for a few days and no one would believe him.


And that's my funny work story <:


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 13, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So I am a nurse. I work in a maximum security forensic hospital for the criminally insane. A nut house for violent criminals basically.
> 
> The hospital I work at is a rather old building. Roof leaks when it rains, there's asbestos in the ceiling in certain parts, and its kind of a shit hole. Now, the hospital is laid out in "Units" which are basically wards where anywhere from 20-46 patients stay. Almost all the units have the exact same layout and are stacked on top of each other in groups of 2. So you have a downstairs unit and an upstairs unit that is directly above it and is a mirror image layout of the floor below.
> 
> ...


God damn. You work in a loony bin?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So I am a nurse. I work in a maximum security forensic hospital for the criminally insane. A nut house for violent criminals basically.
> 
> The hospital I work at is a rather old building. Roof leaks when it rains, there's asbestos in the ceiling in certain parts, and its kind of a shit hole. Now, the hospital is laid out in "Units" which are basically wards where anywhere from 20-46 patients stay. Almost all the units have the exact same layout and are stacked on top of each other in groups of 2. So you have a downstairs unit and an upstairs unit that is directly above it and is a mirror image layout of the floor below.
> 
> ...




what a poor bastard ay


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> some one tell me a funny story from work
> do it


Yesterday I was trying to clean one of the outtake nozzles for the fish tank system and turned it the wrong way. The thing shot off like a rocket, I got soaked, and had to walk the new manager through how to shut the system off because I had to use all my strength holding it back enough so I didn’t get more water everywhere faster. 

I got sixty gallons spilled, and used a shopvac on my foot to try and dry off enough. Everyone at work loves that part of the story in particular.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> God damn. You work in a loony bin?



I do. I am basically Nurse Ratched



GreenZone said:


> what a poor bastard ay



Aye, felt bad for him when I heard about it. Lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the real problem is you cant see the funny side of it


It _was _funny somewhat.


WolfoxeCrevan said:


> There is no funny side of death threats and discrimination.


...But in light of what happened with MFF chlorine gas attack, but we should dial it back a bit.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 13, 2018)

Anybody heard about the joint strike in Syria?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

ive told this before but i got two

so we got this updated version of the Carl Gustav i think in the US they're called the M3E1 so we had to get qualified on it

now with these weapons you just fire at these big concrete blocks and my mate fires and we're watching it then at the last second at the block a kangaroo jumps up and cops the rocket and then ceases to exist but the block now has a new coat of red the instructors just say it couldn't have been avoided and to just carry on

so we're back at the lines now and we're going to bed some people are talking on the phone some are playing on laptops others having beer and pizza then suddenly this voice stright out of hell bellows "WHY THE FUCK IS THERE FUCKING ROO GUTS ALL OVER MY FUCKING RANGE!!! WHO EVER DID IT COME HERE AND PRESENT YOUR ASS IMMEDIATELY!" it was pre funny

this second story i didn't see but 3 people confirmed it

so when you join the Army you do tests over a couple weeks but the final interview you just immediately go off to basic so everyone's getting on the bus and the Sargent yells at everyone to "hurry up and get on" some guy didn't hear him and he says "hey you! get the fuck on we need to get moving"

so they do the 5-6 hour bus ride and when you get off at basic you're herded into this building where you stand to attention while your name is called out followed by which section (squad) you're in so everyone's name is called out except for this one guy so he's standing there by himself

they ask his name and he's not on the list no one has no fucking idea who he is...

he was a dutch backpacker who got on the bus because he thought that's how people are recruited in Australia they're just told to get on a bus...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

How are folks today?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are folks today?


Alive :V

Water Style! Angel Summoning Jitsu @PolarizedBear


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are folks today?


I'm doin OK. Just finished another exam and next Wednesday I have two more in nutrition and anatomy. It's stressful, but the semesters nearly over.​


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Anybody heard about the joint strike in Syria?



Watching closely...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are folks today?


Concerned, preliminarily OK.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Watching closely...


Please update me.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are folks today?


Typical FA Forums. You know how it is 
Actually pretty good, I’m about to log off here and watch a movie


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm doin OK. Just finished another exam and next Wednesday I have two more in nutrition and anatomy. It's stressful, but the semesters nearly over.​



I know the feeling. Just hang in there!



LogicNuke said:


> Concerned, preliminarily OK.



Concerned, about what?



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Typical FA Forums. You know how it is
> Actually pretty good, I’m about to log off here and watch a movie



Sounds good, maybe it'll keep you out o trouble, homosexual cat!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Concerned, preliminarily OK.



if its about Syria don't be if there's a joint strike on Syria that means Russia would have had to have stood down


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Please update me.



It's fog right now dude...

Unconfirmed reports of tomahawks shot down....Syria doesn't have the capacity but Russia does...

Honestly though,you'd know as much as me just by doing your own googlefu...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> It's fog right now dude...
> 
> Unconfirmed reports of tomahawks shot down....Syria doesn't have the capacity but Russia does...
> 
> Honestly though,you'd know as much as me just by doing your own googlefu...



ok... just calm down now its media over hyping things if i'm not worried yall shouldn't be


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 13, 2018)

It's saddens me seeing all those families suffering from the chemical attacks. It sucks when shit like this happens to innocent people.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sounds good, maybe it'll keep you out o trouble, homosexual cat!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Alive :V
> 
> Water Style! Angel Summoning Jitsu @PolarizedBear









Infrarednexus said:


> It's saddens me seeing all those families suffering from the chemical attacks. It sucks when shit like this happens to innocent people.


There's chemical attacks going on right now?  Readin.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's saddens me seeing all those families suffering from the chemical attacks. It sucks when shit like this happens to innocent people.



Where? I don't read the news much these days.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't know how we should get involved.


PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30379
> 
> 
> There's chemical attacks going on right now?  Readin.


There's basically attacks constantly, primarily happening in the middle east. It's getting pretty ugly.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ok... just calm down now its media over hyping things if i'm not worried yall shouldn't be




Australia's not involved in this Strike....

UK,France,and the US...

No offence btw,but your a soldier...I can't imagine you have any insider info about whats going on right now especially considering your employer is not directly involved...

www.reuters.com: Syrian air defenses shot down 13 missiles: state TV

www.bbc.com: US and allies launch strikes on Syria


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30379
> .


Make telegram :V you're making Garth and me sad :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Australia's not involved in this Strike....
> 
> UK,France,and the US...
> 
> ...



check your privilege M8 Australia is in Syria if we're not in the strike its because we felt it wasn't a good thing to do we tend to not take part in provocative acts

just cause missiles are being shot down does not mean Russia will take responsibility (that's important as it means they wont escalate things just sabre rattle) something Russia tends to do is dress their soldiers as other nations and mix them in with who ever they're helping out denying responsibility you should only really be concerned if its Russians in actual Russian uniforms


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> if its about Syria don't be if there's a joint strike on Syria that means Russia would have had to have stood down


True, but the Russians don't always have their shit together on the ground as they like everyone to think. One of them could get caught up in the strikes, which will be a shitstorm. Still, I agree, I don't think we're on the edge of World War 3.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30379
> 
> 
> There's chemical attacks going on right now?  Readin.


Dude, it's been on the news for days.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Australia's not involved in this Strike....
> 
> UK,France,and the US...
> 
> ...


He has context and experience that, you as a civilian, do not. No offense. Sorry for the post spam.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> He has context and experience that, you as a civilian, do not. No offense. Sorry for the post spam.



this is true i don't have insider knowledge but what we know other nations doctrines and goals better than civillians would so we can make guesstimations on what is going on i'm talking to a mate who actually has a high ish rank and usually predicts these things well he doesn't think WW3  will start either


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> He has context and experience that, you as a civilian, do not. No offense. Sorry for the post spam.



Yes I'm sure a foot solider on leave within a country not involved has insight beyond the collective...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yes I'm sure a foot solider on leave within a country not involved has insight behold the collective...



mate Assad went full retard and launched a chemical attack on the cusp of defeating isis and Russia is being forced to defend them

just calm down there's not going to be a WW3 over this fuck... remember when you were all freaking out last year that there'd be a WW3 over NK and China doing shit who was the one cunt who said it wont happen...

you all freak out over too much shit


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mate Assad went full retard and launched a chemical attack on the cusp of defeating isis and Russia is being forced to defend them
> 
> just calm down there's not going to be a WW3 over this fuck... remember when you were all freaking out last year that there'd be a WW3 over NK and China doing shit who was the one cunt who said it wont happen...
> 
> you all freak out over too much shit



Quote me stating WW3....

I never said this was....

As for Assad?....
...He's winning the war against the rebals with Russia's help kinetically without chemical weapons...Why the fuck would you gas your own people and guarantee Western response?






Wasn't Trump a week ago saying he wanted a 100% pullout of Syria?Then a couple days later there's a chemical attack that pulls in the three big nuclear players of NATO within a week...

www.businessinsider.com: Trump reportedly wants an immediate pullout from Syria, but military officials are fighting back

Something sinks...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Quote me stating WW3....
> 
> I never said this was....
> 
> ...




no it was Assad he's just a massive idiot my guess is that he was growing too impatient it was already confirmed to be Syria not Russia which is why Russia has stood down they may have given Assad weapons to defend himself but Russia pulled back its forces to safe zones a week ago


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no it was Assad he's just a massive idiot my guess is that he was growing too impatient it was already confirmed to be Syria not Russia which is why Russia has stood down they may have given Assad weapons to defend himself but Russia pulled back its forces to safe zones a week ago




No.
Syria pulled back key aircraft to Russian controlled bases...

www.reuters.com: Syria repositions air assets as Trump hints at war

Russian Warships left port in Syria...
Common sense would say they can't do much in response from port.

www.reuters.com: Russian ships have left Syria base for own safety -lawmaker

Please provide undeniable proof,as UN inspectors never hit ground...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Please provide undeniable proof,as UN inspectors never hit ground...



as you said... i'm just a soldier with no contacts with people who knows what's going on


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> as you said... i'm just a soldier with no contacts with people who knows what's going on





Good luck M8.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Good luck M8.



mate its right here any way 
www.abc.net.au: US says Syria did use chemical weapons to kill civilians, Russia claims UK helped 'fake' attack

US gov confirmed it was Syria


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mate Assad went full retard and launched a chemical attack on the cusp of defeating isis and Russia is being forced to defend them
> 
> just calm down there's not going to be a WW3 over this fuck... remember when you were all freaking out last year that there'd be a WW3 over NK and China doing shit who was the one cunt who said it wont happen...
> 
> you all freak out over too much shit




BTW I was one of the people that said NK would do nothing

forums.furaffinity.net: The situation with North Korea

4 posts down:

"I think it will be more hot air blown in both directions with China not enforcing the new sanctions keeping the regime alive...
After a couple years the US will just have to deal with the fact that kinetic action is off the table, as is with other Nuclear powered states like Russia,China,Pakistan,India...ect"
Posted Aug 10, 2017


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Interesting




tldr that youtube channel is anti chinese to the point of being like info wars but basically the chinese get shitty that our universities don't fall inline with their doctrine and since Chinese students earn universities a lot of $$$$$$ some will bow down to the autistic screeching of Chinese students people took this as China controlling our country many chinese came here to flee the communists


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mate its right here any way
> www.abc.net.au: US says Syria did use chemical weapons to kill civilians, Russia claims UK helped 'fake' attack
> 
> US gov confirmed it was Syria




Yup I totally believe the US government without independent verification


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> BTW I was one of the people that said NK would do nothing
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: The situation with North Korea



i don't care anymore ay moving on


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't care anymore ay moving on




Good move.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Good move.



no like i just don't care about having arguments with people anymore the worlds too agro everyone needs to just grab a stubby and some winny blues and watch the footy


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> anti chinese to the point of being like info wars


That's the entire point of the channel. It's actually the only voice against the Chinese commies but it's still far from Infowars tier


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 13, 2018)

The news in general these days, (and what's going on in Syria) is really awful.. have some ice-cream, everyone.. ☺


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's the entire point of the channel. It's actually the only voice against the Chinese commies but it's still far from Infowars tier



there's a couple others there's a western guy who lives in China but he's reached a point where he can't just leave cause he has a family there now he talks about now shit the place is and all the scams and just fucked up stuff like if some one runs over another person they tend to back up over them and kill them because its cheaper than paying them compensation for the rest of their lives


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Make telegram :V you're making Garth and me sad :V


I'll think about it, I just can't stand instant messengers half the time.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ im always so slow to message.


GreenZone said:


> no like i just don't care about having arguments with people anymore the worlds too agro everyone needs to just grab a stubby and some winny blues and watch the footy


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'll think about it, I just can't stand instant messengers half the time.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ im always so slow to message.




i actually cant stand people like that ay we had a guy who dropped out in year 10 and pick up a trade and at first everyone was like "woah you're making so much you're going to have it good man" but after we all finished school and went off and did other things we slowly caught up to how much he was getting... then overtook him... and now he's this poor cunt that lost a house cause he couldn't afford a mortgage i think his high school sweetheart left him and even me a digger earns way fucking more than he does


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 13, 2018)

just went to subway and now i don't even want it


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Quote me stating WW3....
> 
> I never said this was....
> 
> ...



I can't help but be somewhat suspicious as well.  I am not sure what Assad would have to gain by provoking the US and its allies when he is already winning against the Jihadis.  Furthermore, without actually putting boots on the ground, there is very little Trump, Macron, or May can do to Assad.  I honestly wouldn't be surprised if this limited attack on Syria was carried out to divert domestic attention away from what these various politicians are facing back home (May in the UK is quite unpopular, Macron is dealing with a strike wave, and Trump is still under scrutiny for alleged dealings withe the Kremlin).  Furthermore, I am not being fooled by the crocodile tears coming from Washington, London, or Paris.  These same politicians have nothing to say about despotic Saudi Arabia bombing hospitals in Yemen (Trump, who rallied against "Radical Islamic Terrorism", concluded a $110 billion arms deal with this despotic Islamist state, and such weapons will be used against hospitals and civilians in Yemen).


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> there is very little Trump, Macron, or May can do to Assad.



what are you talking about? its a surgical strike on known chemical weapon sites


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I can't help but be somewhat suspicious as well.  I am not sure what Assad would have to gain by provoking the US and its allies when he is already winning against the Jihadis.  Furthermore, without actually putting boots on the ground, there is very little Trump, Macron, or May can do to Assad.  I honestly wouldn't be surprised if this limited attack on Syria were done to divert domestic attention away from what these various politicians are facing back home (May in the UK is quite unpopular, Macron is dealing with a strike wave, and Trump is still under scrutiny for alleged dealings withe the Kremlin).  Furthermore, I am not being fooled by the crocodile tears coming from Washington, London, or Paris.  These same politicians have nothing to say about despotic Saudi Arabia bombing hospitals in Yemen.




This is the real reason for all this....

www.news.com.au: The one thing we’ve all missed in Syrian conflict

Europe is dependent on Russian energy...
Hence all the current hate and disillusion towards them,among other dick envy from NATO

They want that pipeline to feed Europe through Syria,Assad won't allow it...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> This is the real reason for all this....
> 
> www.news.com.au: The one thing we’ve all missed in Syrian conflict
> 
> ...



well we knew that Russia helps no one out of their own heart its always to protect/secure assets


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well we knew that Russia helps no one out of their own heart its always to protect/secure assets



Sounds familiar

@GreenZone


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Sounds familiar







this is just the way the world works the only 3 countries i know that do shit to genuinely help people is AUS,NZ and Germany


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what are you talking about? its a surgical strike on known chemical weapon sites



And like the last Tomahawk strike, it will neither remove Assad from power nor roll back the victories he has gained over the Jihadis.  Aside from public opinion being against putting boots on the ground (this is the only thing that would be able to result in any serious regime chnage), there is now way Russia would tolerate it. 



GreenZone said:


> well we knew that Russia helps no one out of their own heart its always to protect/secure assets



The same is true of the US government (these same politicians also have a history of arming Jihadis to promote their interests, including Osama Bin Laden during the Soviet-Afghan War).


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> this is just the way the world works the only 3 countries i know that do shit to genuinely help people is AUS,NZ and Germany




Yup your right,it is the way the world works....

It goes both ways though...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> The same is true of the US government (these same politicians also have a history of arming Jihadis to promote their interests, including Osama Bin Laden during the Soviet-Afghan War).



yeah but making a statement like that makes it sound like they armed binladin to fight the west that's not true and you know it he turned on the west the whole middle east did


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but making a statement like that makes it sound like they armed binladin to fight the west that's not true and you know it he turned on the west the whole middle east did



Misconstruing a statement in such a manner constitutes a classic straw man fallacy.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are folks today?


I actually had a decent day at work and when does that happen?

The worst thing that happened to me today is I found out after I had spaghetti sauce cooking for five hours (gets better longer you slow cook) that I was out of spaghetti noodles and had to use macaroni. 

How about you?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Sounds familiar
> 
> @GreenZone



also i don't know if that was a jab at Australia but maybe you should try reading our involvements with wars we actually kicked America out of Australia for a period in the 90s because of their war mongering we weren't apart of either invasion of Iraq and in desert storm all we did was build hospitals provide rations to civilians and defuse minefields 

Vietnam caused a lot of strain on US AUS relations and we have refused to just blindly do what they tell us since then


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but making a statement like that makes it sound like they armed binladin to fight the west that's not true and you know it he turned on the west the whole middle east did



After the US got what they wanted out of the Mujahideen in Afganistan to fight Russia by proxy....

www.theguardian.com: Frankenstein the CIA created


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> also i don't know if that was a jab at Australia but maybe you should try reading our involvements with wars we actually kicked America out of Australia for a period in the 90s because of their war mongering we weren't apart of either invasion of Iraq and in desert storm all we did was build hospitals provide rations to civilians and defuse minefields
> 
> Vietnam caused a lot of strain on US AUS relations and we have refused to just blindly do what they tell us since then



@GreenZone

Wasn't a jab/disrespect against you or your nation,but nice redirect anyway.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nice redirect.



i don't even know what the fuck you're even on about i hate this dumb ass conspiracy bullshit its fucking stupid as fuck


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> After the US got what they wanted out of the Mujahideen in Afganistan to fight Russia by proxy....
> 
> www.theguardian.com: Frankenstein the CIA created



It goes to show that US politicians don't have any principled opposition to groups like Al Qaeda, ISIS, Boko Haram, etc.  There's no limit to what kind of repulsive regimes and measures they will support as long as it serves their interests and those of the wealthy oligarchs they represent.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't even know what the fuck you're even on about i hate this dumb ass conspiracy bullshit its fucking stupid as fuck




What conspiracy?

This is all common knowledge available to anyone.

https://newsone.com/1205745/cia-osama-bin-laden-al-qaeda/

www.globalsecurity.org: Afghanistan 1979-1992


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> What conspiracy?
> 
> This is all common knowledge available to anyone.



what that the CIA fucked up and backed Shite groups that would become radicalised after the inexperienced pro western Sunni Muslim leaders tried to drive it underground 

you two sound like the CIA backed the Mujahideen knowing they would turn on the west some day no one expected any of this to happen the CIA even admits it was a mistake to get involved but it was the cold war and stopping Communism was a global effort it was not simply "lets not get involved"


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what that the CIA fucked up and backed Shite groups that would become radicalised after the inexperienced pro western Sunni Muslim leaders tried to drive it underground
> 
> you two sound like the CIA backed the Mujahideen knowing they would turn on the west some day no one expected any of this to happen the CIA even admits it was a mistake to get involved but it was the cold war and stopping Communism was a global effort it was not simply "lets not get involved"




Not gonna lie,your right...
I don't think the US expected them to turn and declare war against the West...
Imagine being used as a pawn and declared an enemy after the fact,I'd be pissed too

I'm glad we can actually get on the same page....

The fact is Afghanistan,Iraq,Libya is all a failure with US NATO intervention...You think Syria will be any different? Especially with Russia being a State sponsor?

What purpose or advantage to American (common people) interests reside in such a conflict?
Hint,follow the money....
Monetary State gain clears the narrative in this fog...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Not gonna lie,your right...
> I don't think the US expected them to turn and declare war against the West...
> Imagine being used as a pawn and declared an enemy after the fact,I'd be pissed too
> 
> ...



ah... to stop isis?.... do you not remember when we were in a world where we didn't have to worry about trucks of peace or getting stabbed in your front yard...

not too long ago there was a Muslim woman who without warning hacked up an old man with an axe saying she did it for ISIS in broad daylight too he was just mowing his lawn or something


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ah... to stop isis?.... do you not remember when we were in a world where we didn't have to worry about trucks of peace or getting stabbed in your front yard...




Yeah I certainly do...

Seems right about the time before the US destabilized the Middle East with the invasion of Iraq causing a domino effect through the entire middle eastern region.

Btw did the US congress or the international community ever find those WMD's in Iraq that initiated that invasion?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I actually had a decent day at work and when does that happen?
> 
> The worst thing that happened to me today is I found out after I had spaghetti sauce cooking for five hours (gets better longer you slow cook) that I was out of spaghetti noodles and had to use macaroni.
> 
> How about you?



I'm actually quite well, which is probably a bit odd, considering. Also, sometimes Spaghetti honestly tastes good with different noodles, and the change is enjoyable.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yeah I certainly do...
> 
> Seems right about the time before the US destabilized the Middle East with the invasion of Iraq...




what in 2003? nothing happened until the rise of ISIS mate...  like yeah America is fucked but what do you expect me to do about it? or even an American


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what in 2003? nothing happened until the rise of ISIS mate...  like yeah America is fucked but what do you expect me to do about it? or even an American



Would ISIS have been a thing without the vacuum of power that NATO created with the decapitation of Iraq/Libya?

Everything has a price...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Would ISIS have been a thing without the vacuum of power that NATO created with the decapitation of Iraq/Libya?
> 
> Everything has a price...



fuck man you cunts are talking about this stuff and my mates are making plans when specifically we're going to abandon our posts and become raider gangs in the event you're all Nuked and Australia is left on its own for society to break down 

there's like... too much negativity going around mannnnnnn *puffs on vape*


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

What can you do other then lol at this point?

No one wants to pay attention anyway,they only thing you can do at this point is enjoy yourself through this decline.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> What can you do other then lol at this point?
> 
> No one wants to pay attention anyway,they only thing you can do at this point is enjoy yourself through this decline.



every generation thought they would live to see the end but they don't

even in the predicted case that the worlds nuked and only Australia and a couple others are left untouched it wont be the end there'll be a natural cull of starvation in the population until it becomes stable 

we'll still have power some cars like Teslas will still work we have a lot of green energy plants and decel plants fuck we even have a power plant in WA that has a battery that can run for a month before running out of juice life will go on it wont be the end of all things


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> every generation thought they would live to see the end but they don't
> 
> even in the predicted case that the worlds nuked and only Australia and a couple others are left untouched it wont be the end there'll be a natural cull of starvation in the population until it becomes stable
> 
> we'll still have power some cars like Teslas will still work we have a lot of green energy plants and decel plants fuck we even have a power plant in WA that has a battery that can run for a month before running out of juice life will go on it wont be the end of all things




The fact you speak about "end" without me or anyone else stating such speaks wonders,projection 101...

I don't think humans are going anywhere anytime soon,our way of life however is a different story altogether.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

idk man think only Australia NZ and two others will be left it wouldn't be the same world as the radiation died in other continents we'd recolonise them help survivors rebuild it would be a different world old ideologies would be gone and we'd be hell bent in making sure this never happened again old rivalries may resurface some day and once again man would fight man but we'd never let it get to this stage again i kind of take comfort in that 

hawkings said we have one great trial left but was ambiguous about it many thought he meant AI but maybe he means now 

Humanity was at only 10,000 people once in WW3 2-3 billion will survive


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Interesting


Not really since it's bullshit. These claims have been debunked.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> just went to subway and now i don't even want it


Teleport the sandwich to me.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> idk man think only Australia NZ and two others will be left it wouldn't be the same world as the radiation died in other continents we'd recolonise them help survivors rebuild it would be a different world old ideologies would be gone and we'd be hell bent in making sure this never happened again old rivalries may resurface some day and once again man would fight man but we'd never let it get to this stage again i kind of take comfort in that
> 
> hawkings said we have one great trial left but was ambiguous about it many thought he meant AI but maybe he means now
> 
> Humanity was at only 10,000 people once in WW3 2-3 billion will survive




No argument here,if a nuclear exchage happens we will survive.

No doubt it be a much different world though...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> No argument here,if a nuclear exchage happens we will survive.
> 
> No doubt it be a much different world though...



dare i say even a world without war mirrors edge is set like after the fallout/madmax stages of post WW3 and i feel that's what would happen we'd pick up the pieces and continue


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> dare i say even a world without war mirrors edge is set like after the fallout/madmax stages of post WW3 and i feel that's what would happen we'd pick up the pieces and continue



Yup seems like a never ending repeating cycle of destruction to birth creation,as is life...

Learn as we go,tis all we can do.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> every generation thought they would live to see the end but they don't
> 
> even in the predicted case that the worlds nuked and only Australia and a couple others are left untouched it wont be the end there'll be a natural cull of starvation in the population until it becomes stable
> 
> we'll still have power some cars like Teslas will still work we have a lot of green energy plants and decel plants fuck we even have a power plant in WA that has a battery that can run for a month before running out of juice life will go on it wont be the end of all things





GreenZone said:


> idk man think only Australia NZ and two others will be left it wouldn't be the same world as the radiation died in other continents we'd recolonise them help survivors rebuild it would be a different world old ideologies would be gone and we'd be hell bent in making sure this never happened again old rivalries may resurface some day and once again man would fight man but we'd never let it get to this stage again i kind of take comfort in that
> 
> hawkings said we have one great trial left but was ambiguous about it many thought he meant AI but maybe he means now
> 
> Humanity was at only 10,000 people once in WW3 2-3 billion will survive





Ramjet556 said:


> No argument here,if a nuclear exchage happens we will survive.
> 
> No doubt it be a much different world though...


I mean Australia is given 50/50 odds in most COG scenarios. It is geographically remote, removed from the jetstreams which means reduced fallout risk, has defense and resettlement agreement with multiple island nations which could augment the food supply and labor force in a world without international trade as we know it, and has a military and government capable of rebuilding a sizeable portion of the Pacific's infrastructure after a nuclear war.

But there is also the fact that a lot of countries, like China and Russia, have factored Australia into their first and second strike strategies and would lob a few ICBMs at major cities and installations to ensure the Australians do not inherit the Earth .... but it's an open question whether they would want to waste reaction time responding to a potential future threat when they could try (and probably fail) to intercept incoming nukes.

Either way you dice it, the bad news is most of the world won't be happy campers come morning. The good news will be they won't be unhappy campers because they'll be dead.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I mean Australia is given 50/50 odds in most COG scenarios. It is geographically remote, removed from the jetstreams which means reduced fallout risk, has defense and resettlement agreement with multiple island nations which could augment the food supply and labor force in a world without international trade as we know it, and has a military and government capable of rebuilding a sizeable portion of the Pacific's infrastructure after a nuclear war.
> 
> But there is also the fact that a lot of countries, like China and Russia, have factored Australia into their first and second strike strategies and would lob a few ICBMs at major cities and installations to ensure the Australians do not inherit the Earth .... but it's an open question whether they would want to waste reaction time responding to a potential future threat when they could try (and probably fail) to intercept incoming nukes.
> 
> Either way you dice it, the bad news is most of the world won't be happy campers come morning. The good news will be they won't be unhappy campers because they'll be dead.




A full out nuclear exchange would consist of targets against each others nuclear capacity first,and  destabilizing each other though a scorched-earth policy second...In the end every nation would be left with a diminished influence within themselves...Forget a world economy anymore...

The world's nuclear power players have alot of nukes,but nothing life on Earth couldn't handle...

Socially/economically it'd be absolutely devastating,but we'd overcome and move on.Albeit with a much smaller presence on this planet


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> A full out nuclear exchange would consist of targets against each others nuclear capacity first and  destabilizing each other though a scorched-earth policy second...In the end every nation would be left with a diminished influence within themselves...Forget a world economy anymore...
> 
> The world's power players have alot of nukes,but nothing life on each couldn't handle...
> 
> Socially/economically it'd be absolutely devastating,but we'd overcome and move on.Albeit with a much smaller presence on this planet


Don't be so sure. Collectively, we have a shitload of nukes, enough to destroy the world via nuclear winter a hundred times over literally. Nuclear winter would drastically diminish food production and even vegetation growth globally for decades, maybe even a century. Life could survive, but it may very well not be human life.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Don't be so sure. Collectively, we have a shitload of nukes, enough to destroy the world via nuclear winter a hundred times over literally. Nuclear winter would drastically diminish food production and even vegetation growth globally for decades, maybe even a century. Life could survive, but it may very well not be human life.




520 atmospheric test were conducted since the invention of the A/H bomb...

The effects of nuclear weapons are highly exaggerated through the media and Hollywood...

Half-Life for nuclear fallout which consist mostly of debris kicked up from the explosion is safe for exposure within a month...

You yourself can go and visit the first nuclear explosion site (Trinity)
In New Mexico...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I mean Australia is given 50/50 odds in most COG scenarios. It is geographically remote, removed from the jetstreams which means reduced fallout risk, has defense and resettlement agreement with multiple island nations which could augment the food supply and labor force in a world without international trade as we know it, and has a military and government capable of rebuilding a sizeable portion of the Pacific's infrastructure after a nuclear war.
> 
> But there is also the fact that a lot of countries, like China and Russia, have factored Australia into their first and second strike strategies and would lob a few ICBMs at major cities and installations to ensure the Australians do not inherit the Earth .... but it's an open question whether they would want to waste reaction time responding to a potential future threat when they could try (and probably fail) to intercept incoming nukes.
> 
> Either way you dice it, the bad news is most of the world won't be happy campers come morning. The good news will be they won't be unhappy campers because they'll be dead.




that's mostly all science fiction stuff

as for the fallout look up the 7/10 rule its not actually going to take 200 years for fallout to clear nor will it completely envelop the world at ground zero you'd be able to go outside within two weeks the important thing to remember is a nuke strike is only one blast of radiation its not a nuclear plant constantly leaking radiation

as for Australia being hit well it wont what i'm talking about is not an assumption that Australia is not important enough to be hit its the actual real world prediction coming from military advisers analysts etc etc Australia just wont be hit if we do it would only be one site pine gap which is far far far away from anything


and finally nukes are not going to be just lobbed indiscriminately nukes while they do a lot of damage they're not these planet destroying death balls like movies and media portray them in reality nukes are used ahead of a massive invasion the idea is to knock out a countries defences and then invade before a counter strike is possible in the case of MAD its a cunt move but if you don't live near major urban centres just stay in doors for two weeks

put it this way when the oil wells went up in iraq everyone predicted the end of the world it would trigger a winter for 200 years and spark an artificial ice age etc etc

all that happened is some soldiers got lung conditions later in life environment was not effected

the idea that fallout will gas the world comes from misunderstanding how radiation works its not fire just because you have more of it does not make it any more powerful its still going to reduce very quickly you don't need a vault tech vault to survive it either you just need to ductape any gaps in your house and wait out for 2-4 weeks


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's mostly all science fiction stuff
> 
> as for the fallout look up the 7/10 rule its not actually going to take 200 years for fallout to clear nor will it completely envelop the world at ground zero you'd be able to go outside within two weeks the important thing to remember is a nuke strike is only one blast of radiation its not a nuclear plant constantly leaking radiation
> 
> ...




Exactly...

People bring up Chernobyl and think a Nuke works the same way...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 14, 2018)

Holy serious discussion o.o


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's mostly all science fiction stuff
> 
> as for the fallout look up the 7/10 rule its not actually going to take 200 years for fallout to clear nor will it completely envelop the world at ground zero you'd be able to go outside within two weeks the important thing to remember is a nuke strike is only one blast of radiation its not a nuclear plant constantly leaking radiation
> 
> ...


I'm more concerned about the dust being raised into the atmosphere by the strikes. It could linger for awhile and reduce sunlight levels, like how volcano eruptions do on smaller level. Actually, in an earlier post, you mentioned that humanity was comprised of only 10,000 people at one point in our history. That was because of this:

Toba catastrophe theory - Wikipedia

There is some controversy over how severe it was, though.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

Humanity would eventually starve.  Bouncing back from a catastrophe like the world going nuclear would be impossible.  Going off of the theory mentioned on Alternate History Hub, even if humanity managed to hold out long enough in the virtually untouched Southern Hemisphere, we’ve left the earth in such a terrible state that I’m not confident it would be capable of sustaining life.


Edit: that isn’t including a total nuclear war.  That’s all the godawful pollution and overconsumption we’ve cursed this planet with


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm more concerned about the dust being raised into the atmosphere by the strikes. It could linger for awhile and reduce sunlight levels, like how volcano eruptions do on smaller level. Actually, in an earlier post, you mentioned that humanity was comprised of only 10,000 people at one point in our history. That was because of this:
> 
> Toba catastrophe theory - Wikipedia
> 
> There is some controversy over how severe it was, though.



oh well reduction in global warming win win 


WithMyBearHands said:


> Humanity would eventually starve.  Bouncing back from a catastrophe like the world going nuclear would be impossible.  Going off of the theory mentioned on Alternate History Hub, even if humanity managed to hold out long enough in the virtually untouched Southern Hemisphere, we’ve left the earth in such a terrible state that I’m not confident it would be capable of sustaining life.




i saw that too its wrong all i can say is please don't buy into the hype a lot of that BS is coming from green peace or counter nuke movements during the cold war its not scientific we've detonated more nukes in our life time than there are actually available now


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh well reduction in global warming win win


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

In remote areas and not in major cities or anywhere populated. 

At least, I would hope not.

Government’s fucked, who knows


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> In remote areas and not in major cities or anywhere populated.
> 
> At least, I would hope not.
> 
> Government’s fucked, who knows


"The age of man draws to a close."

Apt status quote, my man.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm with Sun Ra on the issue.  
_Now what you gonna doooo?  Without yo' ass?
_
(Some NSFW lyrics)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

I feel...really lethargic today. I just...wanna eat cake.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm more concerned about the dust being raised into the atmosphere by the strikes. It could linger for awhile and reduce sunlight levels, like how volcano eruptions do on smaller level. Actually, in an earlier post, you mentioned that humanity was comprised of only 10,000 people at one point in our history. That was because of this:
> 
> Toba catastrophe theory - Wikipedia
> 
> There is some controversy over how severe it was, though.



Can't compare a serious volcanic eruption to a Nuke,no comparison...

science.howstuffworks.com: How much energy in a hurricane, a volcano, and an earthquake?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I feel...really lethargic today. I just...wanna eat cake.



:V terrible weekend? I've been hibernating all day


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I feel...really lethargic today. I just...wanna eat cake.



Let them eat cake...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> "The age of man draws to a close."
> 
> Apt status quote, my man.



i think people would help eachother

me and the guys from work have gone over this scenario many times what would happen if society broke down because we'd be much stronger than civilians initially we just accepted we'd probably become raiders preying on the weak but then we really thought about what we were saying and the oaths we all took now and we decided instead that we'd become Brotherhood of steel type thing securing the base using survivors to bolster numbers going off into the wastes to restore order/send patrols out for supplies and secure tech try to maintain coms with other bases to try and get them to do the same

be honest if you were in the wasteland and you saw some one starving to death are you REALLY going to just walk past that?

i think people would help eachother not prey on one another


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i think people would help eachother
> 
> me and the guys from work have gone over this scenario many times what would happen if society broke down because we'd be much stronger than civilians initially we just accepted we'd probably become raiders preying on the weak but then we really thought about what we were saying and the oaths we all took now and we decided instead that we'd become Brotherhood of steel type thing securing the base using survivors to bolster numbers going off into the wastes to restore order/send patrols out for supplies and secure tech try to maintain coms with other bases to try and get them to do the same
> 
> ...


Sorry to say that I’m not sure what I would do.  A few years ago I considered myself a good person, but I don’t believe that anymore.  I want to be, though.  My conscience is not something I’m proud of.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

Morning fuzzballs. What have I walked into?


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Morning fuzzballs. What have I walked into?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>


I see nothing wrong :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I feel...really lethargic today. I just...wanna eat cake.


Ultimately, don't we all? Want cake, that is.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>


*Goes back to his den to await the end*


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Goes back to his den to await the end*




Nah ain't no end...

*passes fresh nuclear baked cookies


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I see nothing wrong :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> :V terrible weekend? I've been hibernating all day


Not really. Overall my week has been great! It was a productive and enjoyable week....maybe my energy just ran out?
I was sketching your badge but I can't get my mojo on! 
So I tried PVP on Dragon Nest but alas, I forgot that the lag is so bad no matter how much you do it right, it doesn't happen in the game =))))



Ramjet556 said:


> Let them eat cake...


why does it look li---oh.



LogicNuke said:


> Ultimately, don't we all? Want cake, that is.


I've been watching cake videos on youtube.

apparently heatingyour knife with a blow torch can really make really satisfying cake cuts


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nah ain't no end...
> 
> *passes fresh nuclear baked cookies


*Is suspicious of the cookies*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

our leader makes no sense he both slammed and applauded the strikes in the same sentence


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

So, how is everyone this Saturday? (Yes i'm aware we're all in different timezones)


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> So, how is everyone this Saturday? (Yes i'm aware we're all in different timezones)



well apparently world war 3 is going to happen... so you know... that kind of ruins the week end


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> So, how is everyone this Saturday? (Yes i'm aware we're all in different timezones)


it's a saturday? *looks at bottom of screen* OH. ah  ...

u know that feel when you're not a student anymore and suddenly dates don't matter?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it's a saturday? *looks at bottom of screen* OH. ah  ...
> 
> u know that feel when you're not a student anymore and suddenly dates don't matter?


I've not been a student for ages, but I do know that feeling.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I've been watching cake videos on youtube.
> 
> apparently heatingyour knife with a blow torch can really make really satisfying cake cuts



The lengths people go to to get the perfect cake cut.

Also, the cake is a lie.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The lengths people go to to get the perfect cake cut.
> 
> Also, the cake is a lie.



get a 100k laser cutter


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

Bit random, but I present.....the Toaster knife!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

eep new ghost song eep must share EEEEEEEEEP


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

*clings to @zyther kaldrok  aaaaaaaaaa
i feel so down suddenly


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 14, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> *Is suspicious of the cookies*



Shhhhhhhhh.....They're delicious


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> eep new ghost song eep must share EEEEEEEEEP



yeah but why listen to that when i can listen to this


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

@zenmaldita but why?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

@GreenZone i thank u


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *clings to @zyther kaldrok  aaaaaaaaaa
> i feel so down suddenly


Why, you want a hug?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

@RagnarTheWolf your her husbando right?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @GreenZone i thank u



for wot m8


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @RagnarTheWolf your her husbando right?


I was just offering a hug, nowt else.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

@RagnarTheWolf  ah alright um im just really curfuzled why she latched on to me *pokes zen* you ok?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @zenmaldita but why?


just a sudden episode maybe.. (hug hug hug* uvu


RagnarTheWolf said:


> Why, you want a hug?


c'mere you


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

surprise feels attack


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> just a sudden episode maybe.. (hug hug hug* uvu
> 
> c'mere you


*Gives Zen warm hugs*


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @RagnarTheWolf  ah alright um im just really curfuzled why she latched on to me *pokes zen* you ok?


Ah, sorry I was confused myself^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

Husbando :V


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

ah ok i was gettin worried @zenmaldita


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

that's cos @RagnarTheWolf is my hubby during breakfast only...

and then there's my lunch hubby and my dinner hubby... both slots are still available. thanks.

@zyther kaldrok im alright. just a sudden drop in mood.
it's really hot today so maybe that's why.
we spiked to 38 C 

why cant my replies and art just make itself?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @zyther kaldrok im alright. just a sudden drop in mood.
> it's really hot today so maybe that's why.
> we spiked to 38 C


It may just be reverse psychology but I wish we had that temp here now


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It may just be reverse psychology but I wish we had that temp here now


trade!!!

then again when I lived in aus it was so cold I couldn't draw properly. my fingers were freezing!
had to wear gloves but I couldn't grip the pen the way I like -3- felt weird. didn't draw. slept instead. got fatter.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> trade!!!
> 
> then again when I lived in aus it was so cold I couldn't draw properly. my fingers were freezing!
> had to wear gloves but I couldn't grip the pen the way I like -3- felt weird. didn't draw. slept instead. got fatter.


I heard that the cold makes you want to eat more and sleep more :V


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

i just sleep when im bored my dreams are a mixture of terror pleasure and mystery


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> trade!!!
> 
> then again when I lived in aus it was so cold I couldn't draw properly. my fingers were freezing!
> had to wear gloves but I couldn't grip the pen the way I like -3- felt weird. didn't draw. slept instead. got fatter.



its the geographical position of Melbourne our southern winds come up from Antarctica ive hard Russians and Canadians say it feels colder here than their home countries


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I heard that the cold makes you want to eat more and sleep more :V


eat not so much - sleep is where it's at.



zyther kaldrok said:


> i just sleep when im bored my dreams are a mixture of terror pleasure and mystery


terror-pleasure?!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> its the geographical position of Melbourne our southern winds come up from Antarctica ive hard Russians and Canadians say it feels colder here than their home countries


the winds are hella strong!
and it hails a lot too D:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> eat not so much - sleep is where it's at.
> 
> 
> terror-pleasure?!


I eat more when it's cold, ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ warm food is good for the soul.  



zyther kaldrok said:


> i just sleep when im bored my dreams are a mixture of terror pleasure and mystery


terror pleasure?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> the winds are hella strong!
> and it hails a lot too D:



we had a massive fucking cold spike and hail just today the weather in melb is weird cause the sky above is constantly wanting to snow but the level of the sea wont let it so we get a lot of hail in winter and snow that melts before it hits the ground near the sea where you were it would have snowed most of winter


PolarizedBear said:


> I eat more when it's cold, ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ warm food is good for the soul.



that's weird i usually lose weight in winter up to 10kg


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> terror-pleasure


He's a masochist


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu sort of but i always had strange dreams and now theyve just evolved to strange volumes


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu sort of but i always had strange dreams and now theyve just evolved to strange volumes


If I can enter your nightmares :V I like horror


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

My browser looks like Final Fantasy right now.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

@PolarizedBear 
how how? D: i think my eyes will feel better if I do that!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

You guys are so emo if you do that :V


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

@PolarizedBear i must know how to enter the dark abyss


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @PolarizedBear
> how how? D: i think my eyes will feel better if I do that!






*PBBBBTTTTT  
im so sorry
*
addons.mozilla.org: Dark Mode (WebExtension) – Add-ons for Firefox
There's one for chrome and opera as well.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

yay im the highest level. does that mean im gonna die sooner?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You guys are so emo if you do that :V


Dark Mode is actually pretty damn great if you're like me, I got blue eyes and suffer from migraines.  Really helps me out.



zyther kaldrok said:


> yay im the highest level. does that mean im gonna die sooner?


Nah it means you get to become mentally handicapped in a wheelchair and fall into a massive crater. :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

here's a gay cartoon no context


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

it needs no context


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> here's a gay cartoon no context


BLAST THIS INFERNAL WEATHER

yeah me too. me too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I got blue eyes


Oh man that's sexy :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

i actually don't know if that's an accurate depiction of gay men


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i actually don't know if that's an accurate depiction of gay men


Feels gay with pubic hair for mustachio


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Feels gay with pubic hair for mustachio


it could be shower drain hair ya kno.........
unless u saw pubes that long


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1753118351526761
			




toot tooooot


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh man that's sexy :V


I've always liked brown eyes more, it'd probably help me not get migraines so often and not be blinded by the bloody sun for so long.  Darker coloured eyes are just so nice lookin imo.


zenmaldita said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1753118351526761
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smarter than the average bear. ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1753118351526761
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS FUCKIN CHEESEBURGER FROM FAR CRY 5. HE SURVIVED!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I've always liked brown eyes more, it'd probably help me not get migraines so often and not be blinded by the bloody sun for so long.  Darker coloured eyes are just so nice lookin imo.


Call me selfish but blue is nice to look at :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh man that's sexy :V





PolarizedBear said:


> I've always liked brown eyes more,


wait just a _little _longer...

someday I'll be able to draw this in good faith.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> wait just a _little _longer...
> 
> someday I'll be able to draw this in good faith.


I hope so as well :V 
I'm giggling


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Feels gay with pubic hair for mustachio



the only flamboyantly gay man i ever met used to creep me out


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> wait just a _little _longer...
> 
> someday I'll be able to draw this in good faith.









GreenZone said:


> the only flamboyantly gay man i ever met used to creep me out


I've met an extremely flamboyant guy as well, very twinkish and Filipino I believe.  It creeped me out how much he was into Ru Paul and all that kinda shit, just never floated my boat y'know?
_Why does every flamboyant man get so into drag races?_


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30417
> 
> 
> I've met an extremely flamboyant guy as well, very twinkish and Filipino I believe.  It creeped me out how much he was into Ru Paul and all that kinda shit, just never floated my boat y'know?
> _Why does every flamboyant man get so into drag races?_




yeah but like... he used to inappropriately bring up how he wanted me to fuck him... 

like i remember one day we were at one of those really cheap indian food places talking about how i was leaving uni to do what i'm doing now and he just suddenly blurts out "if you were gay i'd let you fuck me so hard on a sex swing i'd break my pelvis"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm so straight gay :V
Straight Gay - TV Tropes


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm so straight gay :V
> Straight Gay - TV Tropes



m8 if i was gay i would outgay you so hard


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but like... he used to inappropriately bring up how he wanted me to fuck him...
> 
> like i remember one day we were at one of those really cheap indian food places talking about how i was leaving uni to do what i'm doing now and he just suddenly blurts out "if you were gay i'd let you fuck me so hard on a sex swing i'd break my pelvis"


Yep sounds like the Filipino guy I knew. ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm so straight gay :V
> Straight Gay - TV Tropes


best gay “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> m8 if i was gay


I can give you gay :V


PolarizedBear said:


> best gay “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


How about this?
Manly Gay - TV Tropes


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How about this?
> Manly Gay - TV Tropes


I stand corrected.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

it seems i am finding many a good track this morning


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can give you gay :V



go on fuck me then what are you stright?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

I like straight gay than manly gay. 
Manly gay feels so artificial to me with all the muscles
I like my average joes


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I like straight gay than manly gay.
> Manly gay feels so artificial to me with all the muscles
> I like my average joes



hate to break it to you but i'm pretty ripped


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> hate to break it to you but i'm pretty ripped


That's too bad :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hope so as well :V
> I'm giggling


so far it's like this.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> so far it's like this.


T.T
PB will be mine I promise you that


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's too bad :V




you fool i have deceived you i don't actually know what body type i am the spider man type? like real thin but real lean


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> T.T
> PB will be mine I promise you that








I will wait patiently.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I will wait patiently.




do a comic of MM and PB


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> do a comic of MM and PB


I rather not hahaha
we can tease PB but we shouldn't push it that far


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I rather not hahaha
> we can tease PB but we shouldn't push it that far


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I like straight gay than manly gay.
> Manly gay feels so artificial to me with all the muscles
> I like my average joes


Shy muscular men are pretty cute tho ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ
even if i prefer em with a belly.  bears are best.



zenmaldita said:


> so far it's like this.


Where do you find these ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Where do you find these ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


just type in "draw the squad"


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Shy muscular men are pretty cute tho ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ



so do you guys like stright men too? ive heard gays say that straight men aren't attractive


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> so do you guys like stright men too? ive heard gays say that straight men aren't attractive


@PolarizedBear 

Show him the pornhub statistics


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> just type in "draw the squad"


oh these are neat :V



GreenZone said:


> so do you guys like stright men too? ive heard gays say that straight men aren't attractive


Straight men either solo or being "broken" are some of the most looked up or common videos tbh.
You would not believe how many views vids of just a single man infront of the camera gets, alot of straight guys are into voyeurism as well.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> oh these are neat :V
> 
> 
> Straight men either solo or being "broken" are some of the most looked up or common videos tbh.
> ...




sweet i'd better make some cashola then


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Straight men either solo or being "broken" are some of the most looked up or common videos tbh.
> You would not believe how many views vids of just a single man infront of the camera gets, alot of straight guys are into voyeurism as well.
> View attachment 30420


I watch straight porn with no problems
It just sucks that most straight porn focuses more on the women.

Like doesn't the porn industry know women also watches porn?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I watch straight porn with no problems
> It just sucks that most straight porn focuses more on the women.
> 
> Like doesn't the porn industry know women also watches porn?


Funny enough Im not too big on straight porn.  
Just doesn't really do anything for me.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

I only watch until foreplay ends. after that im like naaahhh
it just gets too.....acrobatic. hahaha


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm conservative enough to think anal sex is unnatural :V

I don't like condoms also :V hence my fetish for virgins. No need to worry about STDs


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm conservative enough to think anal sex is unnatural :V



anal is fucking gross there's nothing attractive about a butthole


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> anal is fucking gross there's nothing attractive about a butthole


Well we faggots need somewhere to put our dick in :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well we faggots need somewhere to put our dick in :V



carve a vagina into your taint


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

i like everything except shit and puke. i like both gay and straight even though it oes feel better to cuddle with a man


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> carve a vagina into your taint


chris chan pls no


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> chris chan pls no



y-yall a-are just.... jealous... of sonichu... and Christines w-woman hood *sigh*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> carve a vagina into your taint


If I do will you help me collect PB's semen for my babies?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If I do will you help me collect PB's semen for my babies?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If I do will you help me collect PB's semen for my babies?


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm actually quite well, which is probably a bit odd, considering. Also, sometimes Spaghetti honestly tastes good with different noodles, and the change is enjoyable.


It was pretty good. The sauce didn’t stick too well to the noodles but it worked out.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

I wanna rewatch burnt so I can think of how cool it would be to have 5 stars


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wanna rewatch burnt so I can think of how cool it would be to have 5 stars



MM is a restaurant owner confirmed


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wanna rewatch burnt so I can think of how cool it would be to have 5 stars


Movie has more edge than the knives I work with.



GreenZone said:


> MM is a restaurant owner confirmed


I knew it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> MM is a restaurant owner confirmed


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>




yeah well if you're so smart then how come i try to ribbon beef it just turns out like this 






no for real i can't do it i try freezing it for 20 min but its still too thick


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

@PolarizedBear  have you "ribbon" beef before?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear  have you "ribbon" beef before?



what ever the way you cut it in Japan is its not used in the west real thin cuts


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what ever the way you cut it in Japan is its not used in the west real thin cuts


Beef "bacon" is a novelty food
I personally haven't dealt that thin of a slice. If I have my way id say just sear it and use oil spray to coat pan in thin layer of oil


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Beef "bacon" is a novelty food
> I personally haven't dealt that thin of a slice. If I have my way id say just sear it and use oil spray to coat pan in thin layer of oil



no i mean like this





that dish i made was trying to replicate this thing i always get from a Japanese place in China town when ever i'm home i got it close but the beef cuts were too thick i can't get it right


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>






Oh wow no kidding???



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear  have you "ribbon" beef before?


Like cut it super thin?  For stir fry or somethin' like that?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30426
> Oh wow no kidding???
> 
> 
> Like cut it super thin?  For stir fry or somethin' like that?




have you got what's it called Hanachi they do it there too 

they serve it with rice seaweed egg and spices and shit


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no i mean like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a lot like shaved steak.  I'd suggest just getting it from a deli where it's machine sliced.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30426
> Oh wow no kidding???


That's the past now. I'm more on the business side of things


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> That looks a lot like shaved steak.  I'd suggest just getting it from a deli where it's machine sliced.


It's either the cut was done himself or he deepfry that shit.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's either the cut was done himself or he deepfry that shit.



correct i try to make things from scratch mostly because its healthier and i also enjoy cooking i didn't deep fry it i got Le Creuset pans specifically so i don't need to use oil unless i need it

if you like cooking wait out i'll show you the kitchen of this house i want built it can house a small family


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

so i just skimmed thru and i saw sumthin bout chris chans taint slit. does that mean he/she is a diy herm?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

@GreenZone that look good and now im hungry


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> have you got what's it called Hanachi they do it there too
> 
> they serve it with rice seaweed egg and spices and shit


www.hanaichi.com.au: HANAICHI
I've been there a couple times I believe.  They probably saw it with a carving knife.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's the past now. I'm more on the business side of things


Still!  That's impressive, I had no idea. ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ



zyther kaldrok said:


> so i just skimmed thru and i saw sumthin bout chris chans taint slit. does that mean he/she is a diy herm?


He has a cut on his taint that he thinks its god giving him a vagina, for the sake of everyone here I'll let you wander and read about it on your own. :V


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Apr 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furiends!! Howl is everyone?!



Pretty good


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> He has a cut on his taint that he thinks its god giving him a vagina, for the sake of everyone here I'll let you wander and read about it on your own. :V


People are going to call me transphobic if I cut off my dick like what happened to Ethan Klein from H3H3


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

@PolarizedBear im screaming in my pillows now


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> People are going to call me transphobic if I cut off my dick like what happened to Ethan Klein from H3H3



?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu 

what do you reckon


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm lost...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

forgot the walk in wine fridge


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @PolarizedBear im screaming in my pillows now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> forgot the walk in wine fridge


That is indeed some fancy shit :V
White is your thing?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> ?






Skip to 4:18


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Skip to 4:18


_"cut my dick off and call me Ellen"_
I laughed.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

ok im  gonnago away from the chan of chris. the guy who had the world record for the highest score in donkey kong had that record removed and ALL his other recordscause he cheated using an emulator


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> _"cut my dick off and call me Ellen"_
> I laughed.


I hate this oversensitive world :V
Also I like bearing


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hate this oversensitive world :V
> Also I like bearing




 
my image died.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That is indeed some fancy shit :V
> White is your thing?



modern is my thing mostly but i wanted a big home but also homely if i wanted a family one day here's two other contenders


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

sorry


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I feel...really lethargic today. I just...wanna eat cake.


You and me both...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

The kind of house I want changes from mood to mood

Right now I like Design with losts of Glass and Steel, gives a cold and sterile feel to it


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

i mean i have thin mints @Skychickens


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The kind of house I want changes from mood to mood
> 
> Right now I like Design with losts of Glass and Steel, gives a cold and sterile feel to it



i feel the same way but the thought of family kept propping up plus i like seeing the cost of things i like planning to the last cent and glass steel and concrete is usually custom and expensive i should probably explain... well put it this way i have no family just two incredibly wealthy grandparents and arrangements have been discussed on what will happen in the future

i feel its their final gift to me i don't want to squander it i'm going to be very careful investment wise but house wise i just want a spot i can chill in for the rest of my life i don't want to start small and work up as life/tastes permit a house like those three would also go up in value so its an investment in itself


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i mean i have thin mints @Skychickens


I still haven’t found the girl scouts now that I have money. Please send thin mints...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i feel its their final gift to me i don't want to squander it i'm going to be very careful investment wise but house wise i just want a spot i can chill in for the rest of my life


If you put it that way... Yeah, you need something 'homey" should you decide to have kids >:3c


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If you put it that way... Yeah, you need something 'homey" should you decide to have kids >:3c



i'm actually scared to get married though ive spent a lot of research in what happens in a divorce losing it all scares me a lot


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm actually scared to get married though ive spent a lot of research in what happens in a divorce losing it all scares me a lot


You can be married without kids ye know. Some people I know get married for love and legal reasons


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You can be married without kids ye know. Some people I know get married for love and legal reasons




yeah i know but in AUS in a divorce the woman basically gets half it doesn't matter if you have receipts and stuff or have proof they put nothing financially into the relationship and if she has kids she gets pretty much everything 

ive not had the best luck with women over the years i don't think i'll ever love again i just can't open myself up like that anymore


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah i know but in AUS in a divorce the woman basically gets half it doesn't matter if you have receipts and stuff or have proof they put nothing financially into the relationship and if she has kids she gets pretty much everything
> 
> ive not had the best luck with women over the years i don't think i'll ever love again i just can't open myself up like that anymore


We have now officially reached a point in society where men doesn't want to marry women in fear





I remember a story about a country where men fear women so much that they rather date outside the country


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We have now officially reached a point in society where men doesn't want to marry women in fear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accurate


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We have now officially reached a point in society where men doesn't want to marry women in fear
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well i meant i can't love again but your points still valid 

this is a bane in the Army a thorn in our side they try to apply affirmative action practices into a place where no men and women are not equal i saw training platoon last year where every single fucking female in the platoon failed and kicked out there are some good females that do pass everything i mean one of the best officers ive been lead by was a Women and she was fucking GREAT! dare i say she was the best officer ive been lead by if you argued with her she'd say "i can take this off (rank slide) and we can sort this outside if you want" and she'd fucking kick your ass too i saw her beat the crap out of people during riot training


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> this is a bane in the Army a thorn in our side they try to apply affirmative action practices into a place where no men and women are not equal i saw training platoon last year where every single fucking female in the platoon failed and kicked out there are some good females that do pass everything i mean one of the best officers ive been lead by was a Women and she was fucking GREAT! dare i say she was the best officer ive been lead by if you argued with her she'd say "i can take this off (rank slide) and we can sort this outside if you want" and she'd fucking kick your ass too i saw her beat the crap out of people during riot training








Watched this the other day. Hilarious


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Watched this the other day. Hilarious



i can tell you right fucking now that yes this is real we got our hopes up that this would all get aired we knew this was happening for a while but the Army just said "nah its not true" and the public took their word for it they are pushing people through who are not right for the job and it fucking pisses us off because it wastes our time 

take infantry we're told about it need to research it told how hard it is etc etc we were talking to the females who failed and they were basically just told "its current year you can do anything cause Vagina" they were not in the least bit prepared for it mentally or physically 7 of them fucking failed on the fucking fitness that's day fucking two for fuck sakes... 

hows this for statistics since women were allowed into infantry out of the 30,000 who applied only 10 ish made it most of them reservists


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

The rate at which men get custody is low. 

The rate at which men also make better parents is also often low.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Watched this the other day. Hilarious


You've shown me so many channels I like, just keeps givin me things to watch. o3o thank ya panda.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> The rate at which men get custody is low.
> 
> The rate at which men also make better parents is also often low.



not in the mood for your fedora antics tonight try researching instead of just spouting something you heard on buzzfeed the most parent child abuse comes from Women mate


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu has startled the witch

i get so fucking pissed off with this bullshit particularly when they try to mess with my beloved corp


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You've shown me so many channels I like, just keeps givin me things to watch. o3o thank ya panda.


You're welcome :V here is a video for you :V I know you'll love it


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're welcome :V here is a video for you :V I know you'll love it



ive actually seen a lot of fucked up shit in my time ay

there's ghosts 

units that don't exist

and one of our ranges is home to a yowie (Sasquatch/bigfoot)


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're welcome :V here is a video for you :V I know you'll love it


That was pretty cool lookin'. Creepy zombie lady. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That was pretty cool lookin'. Creepy zombie lady. <3


When are you going with that plan about livestreaming movies :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> When are you going with that plan about livestreaming movies :V


that my friend sounds like an easy ticket to a copyright takedown


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> not in the mood for your fedora antics tonight try researching instead of just spouting something you heard on buzzfeed the most parent child abuse comes from Women mate



Green zone, what are "fedora antics?" And are you suggesting I merely ignore you whilst you make erroneous claims such as "most parent child abuse comes from Women," which isn't even capitalized or punctuated correctly?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> When are you going with that plan about livestreaming movies :V


No idea but it'll be rad :V ! Gotta be a time people are free.



GreenZone said:


> that my friend sounds like an easy ticket to a copyright takedown


Naaaaah there's a good legal streamin site you can use without fear of that kinda thing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> No idea but it'll be rad :V ! Gotta be a time people are free.
> 
> 
> Naaaaah there's a good legal streamin site you can use without fear of that kinda thing.


Cool. Now make telegram!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

From a highly educated family, yet doesn't know what a period is, and thinks "erroneous" is an archaic word. I am highly amused.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Highly educated, yet doesn't know what a period is, and thinks "erroneous" is an archaic word. I am highly amused.



go on have another whinge seems you can't even read as i said i grew up in an educated household go on hurl another insult to make yourself superior over the internet if that helps you sleep at night

actually yes or no do you own a fedora or trillby 

also btw you can't edit quotes so you're digging yourself a deeper hole


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

Ok guys chill now :V love you two but you gotta cool down


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok guys chill now :V love you two but you gotta cool down



you're not my real dad


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you're not my real dad


That's it kid! You're grounded! >:V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's it kid! You're grounded! >:V



but PB said i could stay up all night playing find the sausage with him


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> go on have another whinge seems you can't even read as i said i grew up in an educated household go on hurl another insult to make yourself superior over the internet if that helps you sleep at night
> 
> actually yes or no do you own a fedora or trillby
> 
> also btw you can't edit quotes so you're digging yourself a deeper hole



No deeper hole, I actually edited to illustrate the fact that you claim you're from an educated household, which at first I read to indicate you were highly educated. That of course, was not something you said. 

Here. aifs.gov.au: Who abuses children?



> In a US study examining the characteristics of perpetrators in substantiated cases of child abuse and neglect (US DHHS, 2005), 26% of all cases involving male perpetrators were associated with sexual abuse compared to just 2% of cases involving female perpetrators.



A quote from a website from your own government. 

Next you'll claim this is all somehow irrelevant, even though you've been proven flat wrong. Hopefully, your main takeaway is that if you don't know how to write, and claim to be from basically an Ivy League family, people will do nothing less than laugh quietly and continue on their way.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No deeper hole, I actually edited to illustrate the fact that you claim you're from an educated household, which at first I read to indicate you were highly educated. That of course, was not something you said.
> 
> Here. aifs.gov.au: Who abuses children?



check the dates ones from 2014 ones from 2017 ones collaborating data from across the world ones from a body proven many times to be wrong biased and bring identity politics into everything and in one case laughed at nationally for using "mansplain" in parliament and funded by a literal pro communist party known as the greens

Edit: actually you never read the paper as it says Women are more likely to be physically abusive to children than men 




BahgDaddy said:


> Hopefully, your main takeaway is that if you don't know how to write, and claim to be from basically an Ivy League family, people will do nothing less than laugh quietly and continue on their way.



ah huh lets see how many people tell you to shut up and go away like they always do when you get up on your pedestal

you are literally saying nothing i say has any relevance because my teachers gave up and never taught me punctuation


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> but PB said i could stay up all night playing find the sausage with him


Prosciutto or bust mate.
If house rules, Vienna. :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's it kid! You're grounded! >:V


Panda's a daddy :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> check the dates ones from 2014 ones from 2017 ones collaborating data from across the world ones from a body proven many times to be wrong biased and bring identity politics into everything and in one case laughed at nationally for using "mansplain" in parliament and funded by a literal pro communist party known as the greens
> 
> Edit: actually you never read the paper as it says Women are more likely to be physically abusive to children than men
> 
> ...





> Research suggests that both mothers and fathers may physically abuse children. Findings from the ABS Personal Safety Survey (2005) indicated that of participants who had experienced physical abuse before the age of 15, 55.6% experienced abuse from their father/stepfather and 25.9% experienced abuse from their mother/stepmother. A further 13.7% experienced abuse from another known person and the remainder were family friends, other relatives, or strangers (ABS, 2005).
> 
> A British retrospective prevalence study of 2,869 young adults aged 18-24 (May-Chahal & Cawson, 2005) found that mothers were more likely than fathers to be responsible for physical abuse (49% of incidents compared to 40%). However, part of the difference may be explained by the greater time children spend with their mothers than fathers. Violence was also reported to be perpetrated by stepmothers (3%) or stepfathers (5%), grandparents (3%) and other relatives (1%) (May-Chahal & Cawson, 2005).



I really can't imagine why anyone gave up on you.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 14, 2018)

Could we please not argue in open chat?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Could we please not argue in open chat?



every time he opens his mouth i just picture this 






however i'm done i already made my points and proved him wrong and he didn't acknowledge any of it i'm just going to stop talking to him


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

Good lord is it howling outside. I knew MN was supposed to get snow this weekend, but this wind is intense. 

Also, why couldn't this weather have happened, I dunno, in January or February?!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

*walks off, quietly chuckling to himself and donning his outback hat*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Good lord is it howling outside. I knew MN was supposed to get snow this weekend, but this wind is intense.
> 
> Also, why couldn't this weather have happened, I dunno, in January or February?!


Mother nature is a spiteful bitch :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Good lord is it howling outside. I knew MN was supposed to get snow this weekend, but this wind is intense.
> 
> Also, why couldn't this weather have happened, I dunno, in January or February?!



that's a good sign though strong winds are usually the sign of seasons changing we had 30+ heat for the past month then today we had a hell of a storm and the weathers set to start dropping though we still have a few warm days until autumn really sets in


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

I don't mind debates just don't use ad hominem attacks. Attack the argument not the person


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's a good sign though strong winds are usually the sign of seasons changing we had 30+ heat for the past month then today we had a hell of a storm and the weathers set to start dropping though we still have a few warm days until autumn really sets in


It's supposed to be turning into spring here, though...

I think this is the most snow I've seen all year. I just hope it will gradually warm up soon, I'm going to Florida during the beginning of summer and I need to at least get started on prepping myself for the heat.

Otherwise I'm gonna suffer.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> It's supposed to be turning into spring here, though...
> 
> I think this is the most snow I've seen all year. I just hope it will gradually warm up soon, I'm going to Florida during the beginning of summer and I need to at least get started on prepping myself for the heat.
> 
> Otherwise I'm gonna suffer.



its Minnesota but

the best thing you can do is acclimatise when you get to FL we do this a lot at work when going to other climates depending on how long you'll be there you need to spend two weeks not doing anything too strenuous and use no AC during that period oh and stay hydrated heat illness is accumulative you can feel fine then one day you'll suddenly keel over from a heat injury 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't mind debates just don't use ad hominem attacks. Attack the argument not the person



you really shouldn't have shown me that video Hahaha it made me super agro i get angry when people try to push affirmative action regardless of if it can get people killed


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you really shouldn't have shown me that video Hahaha it made me super agro


Sorry for _triggering_ you :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry for _triggering_ you :V



edited above its not you its just frustrating seeing these young women's dreams smashed because they're not properly prepared and just told its current year and pushing affirmative action regardless of if it will get people killed my line of work is not this... like equality platform its very hard exhausting dangerous work i can't count how many times myself or others have almost been killed during training or general duties in country be it human error incompetence or even nature its self and its not right to push people into that position to make quotas

we had some one die from hypothermia during initial employment training for fuck sake...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

So are we still debating, or just expressing opinions?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> So are we still debating, or just expressing opinions?



sorry i snapped at you before as MM said i was #triggered by something he posted not his fault and i put my hand up and admit i got worked up by it but i really really just don't want to talk to you so no we are not debating anything we're going back to talking about weather and having fellatio with @PolarizedBear


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

Fair. I don't press issues if someone expressly says they don't want to talk about it.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

cunts i said we're going back to talking about having fellatio with @PolarizedBear *cocks shotgun*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> sorry i snapped at you before as MM said i was #triggered by something he posted not his fault and i put my hand up and admit i got worked up by it but i really really just don't want to talk to you so no we are not debating anything we're going back to talking about weather and having fellatio with @PolarizedBear


:V ehh?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> cunts i said we're going back to talking about having fellatio with @PolarizedBear *cocks shotgun*


<:V EHH???


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> <:V EHH???


NANI!?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Good lord is it howling outside. I knew MN was supposed to get snow this weekend, but this wind is intense.
> 
> Also, why couldn't this weather have happened, I dunno, in January or February?!


Your first mistake was coming to Minnesota.

Why the fuck are you there right now I'm in Texas for a reason :v


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> about having fellatio with @PolarizedBear *cocks shotgun*


Don't you dare touch his cock! It's my cock to suck! >:Vc


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't you dare touch his cock! It's my cock to suck! >:Vc




that reminds me of this for some reason


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Your first mistake was coming to Minnesota.
> 
> Why the fuck are you there right now I'm in Texas for a reason :v


I live there. I have school. I generally like to snowmobile when possible.

Also, the lake's pretty nice during the summer. And it's fun to observe the idiots on the lake during the fourth of July.

Especially when one of them is rather good looking and in a nice fitting speedo.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Especially when one of them is rather good looking and in a nice fitting speedo


Unrequited love. Gotta make the move :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

I need an adult :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I need an adult :V


You're technically one


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I need an adult :V



you fool you were the adult all along!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're technically one


"technically" 


GreenZone said:


> you fool you were the adult all along!


:V it all makes sense now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

I haven't adulted this week, I'm so Lazy


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I live there. I have school. I generally like to snowmobile when possible.
> 
> Also, the lake's pretty nice during the summer. And it's fun to observe the idiots on the lake during the fourth of July.
> 
> Especially when one of them is rather good looking and in a nice fitting speedo.



question does Minnesota have a governor or is it just which ever moose has the biggest antlers


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Unrequited love. Gotta make the move :V


I was a minor when it happened... ten days before my birthday... it would have been way too creepy. Not to mention my parents where on the boat with me at the time.

Also, I later saw him vaping, so that turned me off.


GreenZone said:


> question does Minnesota have a governor or is it just which ever moose has the biggest antlers


Yes, it has a governor. We're not savages, you know. 

Also, I don't think I've seen a moose in the wild in my life.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I haven't adulted this week, I'm so Lazy


Be a lazy bear with me. I dont wanna do anything today.


GreenZone said:


> question does Minnesota have a governor or is it just which ever moose has the biggest antlers


*spits drink*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I haven't adulted this week, I'm so Lazy


I adulted a lot this week - I ran out of adult juice and ended up slacking the entire day! Q A Q

...I did manage to make my first character ref tho
BUT STILL.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

is I don't wanna do anything today day today?
haaaa------_go to sleep zen_ D<


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Yes, it has a governor. We're not savages, you know.



we went to war with Emus and lost


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> we went to war with Emus and lost


How frightening. Emus are big birds.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> How frightening. Emus are big birds.



we were out bush and tamed some to... do a thing... any way they ended up staying with us for the 8 days we were there and would even come sleep among us


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> is I don't wanna do anything today day today?
> haaaa------_go to sleep zen_ D<


Go to sleep then~, I know I'm gnna soon. Pbbttt


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

Good night guys, hibernation for me


----------



## katalistik (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Good night guys, hibernation for me



May the Force be with you my pandawan


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> we went to war with Emus and lost


did the emus turn on you?

they nasty.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> did the emus turn on you?
> 
> they nasty.



the Emu war was in the 30s its a long story its called a "war" because WW1 vets asked the gov to borrow a machine gun when Emus were in plague numbers but they wouldn't allow it  so they sent a machine gun team from the Army instead

i'm uploading video of us giving the Emus their breakfast


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh, yay. My area's under a blizzard warning. How fun.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

here you go @DragonMaster21  and @zenmaldita 

keep in mind these are wild Emus they weren't tame or anything they just seemed to like us if there was gunfire they'd just run off into the bush then come back when things quietened down we couldn't get rid of them


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> here you go @DragonMaster21  and @zenmaldita
> 
> keep in mind these are wild Emus they weren't tame or anything they just seemed to like us if there was gunfire they'd just run off into the bush then come back when things quietened down we couldn't get rid of them


Seems you can form a diplomatic treaty with the Emu's if you bring enough sandwiches.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Seems you can form a diplomatic treaty with the Emu's if you bring enough sandwiches.



that's the thing after the second day we were told to stop wasting our bread on them and they still stayed


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Good night guys, hibernation for me


G'night Pandaman


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'night Pandaman



i'm also going off to do that thing where you pretend to be dead but you're not then you wake up and go "well at least......." and then can't think of anything and just get up


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's the thing after the second day we were told to stop wasting our bread on them and they still stayed


Well if the Emu's have nothing to contribute to your society then I don't see why they even bothered coming. They may have an intricate bird culture but clearly they are not prepared for a market economy. I say we take away their bred stamps and see how long they last then.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm also going off to do that thing where you pretend to be dead but you're not then you wake up and go "well at least......." and then can't think of anything and just get up


G'night to ya too, imma go die in a hole and pretend to be alive in my dreams. 



DragonMaster21 said:


> Oh, yay. My area's under a blizzard warning. How fun.


Be safe mate.


----------



## Leah (Apr 14, 2018)

Whelp somebody dun shook the snow globe again. Under a blizzard warning til sometime during the overnight hours. Snow can be pretty & all but I've had more than enough till Christmas.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

Leah said:


> Whelp somebody dun shook the snow globe again. Under a blizzard warning til sometime during the overnight hours. Snow can be pretty & all but I've had more than enough till Christmas.


If it's during the work week and I'm statesside, then I hate the snow with a passion. But if its the weekend, I'm pretty sanguine about it.


----------



## Leah (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> If it's during the work week and I'm statesside, then I hate the snow with a passion. But if its the weekend, I'm pretty sanguine about it.



That makes sense. I think snow is pretty for awhile but when I get sick of it, I really get sick of it. We've had some snow melting and Tuesday last week was absolutely gorgeous weather. Everything still looked dead, but there weren't any clouds in the sky and it was really sunny. We definitely need more days like that!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

Yay, it's thundering too now. 

I really love it when mother nature can't make up her mind on what she wants to do.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

Leah said:


> That makes sense. I think snow is pretty for awhile but when I get sick of it, I really get sick of it. We've had some snow melting and Tuesday last week was absolutely gorgeous weather. Everything still looked dead, but there weren't any clouds in the sky and it was really sunny. We definitely need more days like that!


Yeah, the weather seems to be very black and white recently. It either is really nice out and absolutely freezing. Climate change at work, folks. But I hate the snow too because when it falls thick my roomies and I have shovel only our driveway and sidewalk, but a lot of the neighbors' since most of our neighbors are elderly.


----------



## Leah (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yeah, the weather seems to be very black and white recently. It either is really nice out and absolutely freezing. Climate change at work, folks. But I hate the snow too because when it falls thick my roomies and I have shovel only our driveway and sidewalk, but a lot of the neighbors' since most of our neighbors are elderly.



That's really nice of you guys to shovel your neighbors' driveways and sidewalks too. Hopefully this will be the last snowstorm of the season and we can actually finally get some spring like weather.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

Leah said:


> That's really nice of you guys to shovel your neighbors' driveways and sidewalks too. Hopefully this will be the last snowstorm of the season and we can actually finally get some spring like weather.


It's not entirely out of niceness. I live with four other people. One my roomies is on deployment and I travel a lot for work. The other two teach out of town and the remaining one has family she visits out of state frequently. So there are times where nobody's home. If there's an emergency at the house, it's nice to know one of my neighborhoods will respond and notify about what went down. There's also the piece of wisdom that you should always be on good terms with your neighbors.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 14, 2018)

I am not looking forward to closing tonight. The manager here legitimately has been trying to make me look bad since she got here.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 14, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I am not looking forward to closing tonight. The manager here legitimately has been trying to make me look bad since she got here.


Be diligent and methodical. Don't give them a reason to trip you up and cite you. BTW, this chat is a bit of a ghost town at the moment. I'll invite into a chat with another person if you want.


----------



## Leah (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It's not entirely out of niceness. I live with four other people. One my roomies is on deployment and I travel a lot for work. The other two teach out of town and the remaining one has family she visits out of state frequently. So there are times where nobody's home. If there's an emergency at the house, it's nice to know one of my neighborhoods will respond and notify about what went down. There's also the piece of wisdom that you should always be on good terms with your neighbors.



Ah ok. Yeah, that makes sense too. It's definitely way better to be on good terms with the neighbors.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 14, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Be diligent and methodical. Don't give them a reason to trip you up and cite you. BTW, this chat is a bit of a ghost town at the moment. I'll invite into a chat with another person if you want.


I mean. I’ll  be slow but sure. I’m about to start my work cleaning so.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello Furries!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Seems like a good time to break my silence.

Anybody interested in talking about food?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Seems like a good time to break my silence.
> 
> Anybody interested in talking about food?


Im hungry, does that count?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 14, 2018)

Bananas?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Bananas?


No. That's life! I need foooood!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Bananas?


Hiyah Paws! How are yah?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Bananas?


Bananas are arguably #2 best fruit :V

Strawberries top dog.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Bananas are arguably #2 best fruit :V
> 
> Strawberries top dog.


They are both great fruit. But a Peach!!!(i'm biased, i'm from Georgia)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Paws! How are yah?


I’m good thanks mate.  Had another busy day.  My partner is on a mission to get me to throw out loads of my old clothes and replace them, so I’m being dragged around lots of shops against my will :3

What you up to?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Apparently my state fruit is the pawpaw.

Does that make Ohio a furry?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Bananas are arguably #2 best fruit :V
> 
> Strawberries top dog.


*throws strawberries away and eats all the bananas*

My loyalties are fully with the yellow.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Apparently my state fruit is the pawpaw.
> 
> Does that make Ohio a furry?


I’m from England, so an apple will have to do for me.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’m from England, so an apple will have to do for me.


By the gods, there are too many varieties of apple to keep track.

Have you ever gone apple picking in an orchard?  I try to do it at least once a year.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> apparently heatingyour knife with a blow torch can really make really satisfying cake cuts


Don’t tempt me, I’m irresponsible with blow torches


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> By the gods, there are too many varieties of apple to keep track.
> 
> Have you ever gone apple picking in an orchard?  I try to do it at least once a year.


Not since I was a teenager.  I live in London now when I’m in the UK, not too many orchards around. We used to have one right behind our garden when I was growing up though.  It wasn’t being tended as the land was untenanted, and later a property developer ripped the trees up and built houses.  We used to go picking in there all the time during that period.  Made many an apple crumble from the gains.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Don’t tempt me, I’m irresponsible with blow torches


Nofur is safe around fire.  Well, maybe dragons.

I guess that makes me fire resistant.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Nofur is safe around fire.  Well, maybe dragons.
> 
> I guess that makes me fire resistant.


You’re not kidding, have you ever seen a hairless bear?  Creepy asf


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm having an inexplicable bout of the 'good feels'.  I think my fever is wearing off.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm having an inexplicable bout of the 'good feels'.  I think my fever is wearing off.


Perfect song to play on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Perfect song to play on a Friday afternoon.


Friday!?  In the US?

are you a time traveler?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Friday!?  In the US?
> 
> are you a time traveler?


No, It's Saturday. But no one feels as excited as they do on Friday.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> No, It's Saturday. But no one feels as excited as they do on Friday.


Call me strange, but I'm a Monday person.
I just get too tired after working all week, and then I end up doing nothing on Friday  :/


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> No, It's Saturday. But no one feels as excited as they do on Friday.


Not I, brah, I work in customer service



DeeTheDragon said:


> Call me strange, but I'm a Monday person.
> I just get too tired after working all week, and then I end up doing nothing on Friday  :/


Same.  Sunday is my Friday


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Say, red, you were talking about going through your exams, right?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Say, red, you were talking about going through your exams, right?


Yes, its pretty chaotic to say the least. One of my professors is so old he can't even walk straight, and doesn't understand the concept of speaking loudly enough for everyone to hear, so most of us can't focus on his lectures unless we sit in the very front row.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, its pretty chaotic to say the least. One of my professors is so old he can't even walk straight, and doesn't understand the concept of speaking loudly enough for everyone to hear, so most of us can't focus on his lectures unless we sit in the very front row.


Ooof.  Does he at least use slides or something?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, its pretty chaotic to say the least. One of my professors is so old he can't even walk straight, and doesn't understand the concept of speaking loudly enough for everyone to hear, so most of us can't focus on his lectures unless we sit in the very front row.


I had a prof like that for my English class.  She still beat us all to class during one of the worst ice storms my city has seen in a while lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Ooof.  Does he at least use slides or something?


Yes, but it makes me wonder why I even bother coming to the lecture if I can just look at the PowerPoints that he posts online. The quizzes he gives are nothing like the study guides he provides, so there is no point in even looking at them. The exams are even worse. 

I swear this old geezer is borderline delusional.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Sounds like you two had it tough.  The worst I've faced was a professor who thought Comic Sans was the best font ever.
Well, that and a very close-minded philosophy teacher.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> close-minded philosophy teacher.


That’s one hell of an oxymoron lol how can you be close minded and teach philosophy?  Oh well.  Comic Sans sounds funny as shit until someone introduces him to WingDings


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That’s one hell of an oxymoron lol how can you be close minded and teach philosophy?  Oh well.  Comic Sans sounds funny as shit until someone introduces him to WingDings


I don't know, but he was basically a vegan SJW.  I had a pretty tough time showing him that acupuncture has valid medical backing, and is not just some spiritual practice.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

I guess he worked out fine though, he would play devil's advocate a lot to help facilitate discussion.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Comic Sans sounds funny as shit


It would have been, were he not one of the hardest teachers in the school.  The guy basically relished in failure; I think the class average on the final was near 50% or something.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> It would have been, were he not one of the hardest teachers in the school.  The guy basically relished in failure; I think the class average on the final was near 50% or something.


Holy crap, 50%? That's something that should get him replaced.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Don’t tempt me, I’m irresponsible with blow torches


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Holy crap, 50%? That's something that should get him replaced.


He graded on an insane curve, so I couldn't really tell you what the pass/fail rate may have been ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Our school also did things quite differently.  You literally can't fail a class; if you get less than a C, they put it down as "No record"


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> He graded on an insane curve, so I couldn't really tell you what the pass/fail rate may have been ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Our school also did things quite differently.  You literally can't fail a class; if you get less than a C, they put it down as "No record"


What the hell kinda school does that lol that blows.  I mean cool that you can’t fail, but it’s like that beach episode of the Office: 
“at various points, you gave Jim a thumbs up, Andy ten points, and Stanley a gold star.”
“Well see if there’s a conversion chart in there somewhere”


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What the hell kinda school does that lol that blows.  I mean cool that you can’t fail, but it’s like that beach episode of the Office:
> “at various points, you gave Jim a thumbs up, Andy ten points, and Stanley a gold star.”
> “Well see if there’s a conversion chart in there somewhere”


Nerd school, where the jocks are just madden nerds :V

I think they did it to try and help out the students.  People would overload and take extra classes all the time; this way you don't have a bad looking mark on your school record when employers check it.  A friend of mine signed up for a class to basically just check it out, he didn't even go to class most days.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm looking forward to transferring to my next university. Its smaller and I get to live on campus with my own bedroom.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm looking forward to transferring to my next university. Its smaller and I get to live on campus with my own bedroom.


Like, no roommates "own bedroom".  That sounds awesome.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Like, no roommates "own bedroom".  That sounds awesome.


I wonder if the campus wifi will permit me to use FA without me having to worry though. I might need a private browser to chat online.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I wonder if the campus wifi will permit me to use FA without me having to worry though. I might need a private browser to chat online


You mean FaF?
Because chatting in FA is impossible, everyone there are social misfits :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I wonder if the campus wifi will permit me to use FA without me having to worry though. I might need a private browser to chat online.


Most universities just care about information volume.

Can't have you torrenting all that porn on their free wifi :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Most universities just care about information volume.
> 
> Can't have you torrenting all that porn on their free wifi :V


One year without porn?!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> One year without porn?!


External hard drive.



Fight the good fight.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I wonder if the campus wifi will permit me to use FA without me having to worry though. I might need a private browser to chat online.


well why not? FAF isn't some shady porn site.........._right_?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

when I want incognito porn I just go to tumblr.
yall think I'm browsing memes and scrolling thru politics/identity issues but nah

nahhhhhh


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

I cannot live without my furry porn :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I cannot live without my furry porn :V


How can anyone? What am I supposed to do on campus? Jack off to my zoology books?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

The bears have come to play
This bird must fly away
But, alas, he has no wings
Go to sleep my child, sleep

g'night


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Jack off to my zoology books?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How can anyone? What am I supposed to do on campus? Jack off to my zoology books?


aaactually someone who owns a feral char expressed interest in banging my anthro char so....... ummm
you won't be alone?????? quq"


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> The bears have come to play
> This bird must fly away
> But, alas, he has no wings
> Go to sleep my child, sleep
> ...


G'night Dee ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'night Dee ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


Morning PB <3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You mean FaF?
> Because chatting in FA is impossible, everyone there are social misfits :V


Fuckin preach it yo

I don’t think FAF will be a problem tho.  The host site is pretty mainstream.



Infrarednexus said:


> How can anyone? What am I supposed to do on campus? Jack off to my zoology books?


God I want that as my epitaph


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning PB <3


G'mornin! ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ



zenmaldita said:


> aaactually someone who owns a feral char expressed interest in banging my anthro char so....... ummm
> you won't be alone?????? quq"


poor pseudo panda.  :'V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> aaactually someone who owns a feral char expressed interest in banging my anthro char so....... ummm
> you won't be alone?????? quq"


My stance on ferals hasn't changed sorry @BahgDaddy


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> poor pseudo panda.  :'V


not my pseudo panda :V
another one - i got a whole artillery of ocs xD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> aaactually someone who owns a feral char expressed interest in banging my anthro char so....... ummm
> you won't be alone?????? quq"


But I don't like feral. I like anthro.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 14, 2018)

I can’t even read the word panda without the South Park rednecks in my head HEY YOU, PANDA BEAR


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My stance on ferals hasn't changed sorry @BahgDaddy





Infrarednexus said:


> But I don't like feral. I like anthro.


i dont really have a sta-----ok so I think it's weird.
and im a lil iffy about it


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I can’t even read the word panda without the South Park rednecks in my head HEY YOU, PANDA BEAR


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I can’t even read the word panda without the South Park rednecks in my head HEY YOU, PANDA BEAR


God I need to binge that show again. <3



zenmaldita said:


> not my pseudo panda :V
> another one - i got a whole artillery of ocs xD


oh i meant by that as in poor you, but with 3 Ps to sound fancy.
i tried lol




GreenZone said:


>



I just started gettin' into warhammer, this whole universe is nuts.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


>


Welcome back from 6feet under
Now where is my cake?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> God I need to binge that show again. <3


You're going to break down with so much to intake.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I just started gettin' into warhammer, this whole universe is nuts.



its even more nuts when you get into the deeper lore of it at some point humanity was like this 





for reasons i actually forget the world blew up and turned into mad max and they had to start over i believe they outlawed religion but ended up making a cult around the god emperor any way 

in the games Humanities end goal is to basically get back to that slick utopia stage again


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Welcome back from 6feet under
> Now where is my cake?



you don't get cake cause i realised that its the weekend and ive spent most of it talking to furries over the internet so i want to go out


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> its even more nuts when you get into the deeper lore of it at some point humanity was like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really not sure where to start theres so bloody much, I've played Vermintide 1 and 2 and I think I have Dawn of War but I haven't gotten around to it quite yet. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're going to break down with so much to intake.


Challenge initiated.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you don't get cake cause i realised that its the weekend and ive spent most of it talking to furries over the internet so i want to go out


You got the forum addiction have you?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Challenge initiated


You'll die of overculture


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You'll die of overculture


Write on my tombstone:

_"He grinned and beared it."_


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm really not sure where to start theres so bloody much, I've played Vermintide 1 and 2 and I think I have Dawn of War but I haven't gotten around to it quite yet.



its very much complicated




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You got the forum addiction have you?



all my friends live in different cities i have 3 friends living in the same city ones on a base and i don't want to go to work on my leave soooooooooo but i think he said he'll come over on a week end for some beers

ones some one who is a civilian now but he's so busy he doesn't even have time for himself

and another is backpacking across Europe at the moment


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

@PolarizedBear  do you actually sleep ever...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> @PolarizedBear  do you actually sleep ever...


I'm an insomniac, I have alot of troubles sleeping.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm an insomniac, I have alot of troubles sleeping.




you must sleep at some point ive been up for 90 hours once some one went into a coma for a few days


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you must sleep at some point ive been up for 90 hours once some one went into a coma for a few days


Oh no lol, I slept earlier for about 5 hrs or so.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My stance on ferals hasn't changed sorry @BahgDaddy



What?


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 15, 2018)

So it's 11pm at night and my neighbor is snowblowing his lawn. 

Snowblowing. His. Lawn.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> So it's 11pm at night and my neighbor is snowblowing his lawn.
> 
> Snowblowing. His. Lawn.


Did it work? :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> So it's 11pm at night and my neighbor is snowblowing his lawn.
> 
> Snowblowing. His. Lawn.



aren't there laws against that? i know here you can't make an noise (mowing a lawn revving car) between 8pm and 7am


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> So it's 11pm at night and my neighbor is snowblowing his lawn.
> 
> Snowblowing. His. Lawn.


Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

His face is too intense for me man


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> His face is too intense for me man


Too bad he's past his prime now


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

Like that’s genuine hardcore disappointment right there brah you know somebody let him down


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Too bad he's past his prime now



My mom met him when he was governor of California. She said hes actually really short and self conscious about it. Won't let people take pictures with him unless they're positioned so he looks taller than he is.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

Wait gtfo I did not know that was Arnold at first

I’m too high for this y’all


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> My mom met him when he was governor of California. She said hes actually really short and self conscious about it. Won't let people take pictures with him unless they're positioned so he looks taller than he is.


Oh man the more you know :V short people are cute


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 15, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Hello


Hello to you too.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

i'm cooking tonight 

@PolarizedBear @Mikazuki Marazhu us three cook off lets go post your results up whenever you're done


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm cooking tonight
> 
> @PolarizedBear @Mikazuki Marazhu us three cook off lets go post your results up whenever you're done


Aww shit. It's on now.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

Dishes must include these ingredients:
-Dorian fruit 
-quail eggs
-beet extract
-bologna cellophane


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 15, 2018)

Can't wait to see the pics of this.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm cooking tonight
> 
> @PolarizedBear @Mikazuki Marazhu us three cook off lets go post your results up whenever you're done


Busy at this moment :V

Busy being lazy


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

It’s been exactly an hour since I last checked the time before I started browsing this site.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s been exactly an hour since I last checked the time before I started browsing this site.


Denied, 
Furaffinity LLC is not liable for any time wasted, directly or otherwise. Please contact your lawyer


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

I pick Vincent Gambini 

Also know as Jerry Callo


----------



## avisa (Apr 15, 2018)

2 people have recommended this thread on facebook. lol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Busy at this moment :V
> 
> Busy being lazy



cuz you knows you'll lose


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> cuz you knows you'll lose


I accept defeat :V can I be lazy now?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I accept defeat :V can I be lazy now?



no you have to get on a box in shinjuku station and beg the public's forgiveness


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no you have to get on a box in shinjuku station and beg the public's forgiveness


That's so much effort, can I just record myself naked, masturbating while moaning sorry?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's so much effort, can I just record myself naked, masturbating while moaning sorry?



wear a chrischan mask and its ok


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> wear a chrischan mask and its ok


My old forum mascot.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

Fuck I missed this site


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

turned out like shit any way


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> turned out like shit any way


I'd eat that. I'd eat the shit out of that.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fuck I missed this site


Good to have you back.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'd eat that. I'd eat the shit out of that.



no! its not worthy for consumption! *throws at all*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no! its not worthy for consumption! *throws at all*


Seriously? It looks good.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Seriously? It looks good.



i didn't like the way it turned out i put too many Singapore noodles in the chilli wasn't hot but it added flavour though like it was really good tasting but it just looked like crap also i used a cheap seafood mix it naturally added a fish flavour to it but the squid and prawns (shrimp) were too tough


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i didn't like the way it turned out i put too many Singapore noodles in the chilli wasn't hot but it added flavour though like it was really good tasting but it just looked like crap


One, it _does _look good, Gordon Ramsey.

Two, as long as it tastes good, that's all that matters.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> One, it _does _look good, Gordon Ramsey.
> 
> Two, as long as it tastes good, that's all that matters.


Its hard to explain the pride behind presentation when cooking.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

/shrug


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> /shrug



didn't you just yesterday wonder what it would be like to have a Michelin star...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> /shrug


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> didn't you just yesterday wonder what it would be like to have a Michelin star...


If the movies is any true I'd never want to go that deep :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If the movies is any true I'd never want to go that deep :V



ive been to 5 star Michelin restaurants even went to one of Gordan Ramsay's places to be honest food is food ive had better food in back alleyway ramen houses and 100 population country town burger diners


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ive been to 5 star Michelin restaurants even went to one of Gordan Ramsay's places to be honest food is food ive had better food in back alleyway ramen houses and 100 population country town burger diners


Bet it cost a fortune :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Bet it cost a fortune :V



Yup $1250 spent on an ex girlfriends birthday...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Yup $1250 spent on an ex girlfriends birthday... <----- TRIPLE DOTS?!(he's sad OwO)



Sorry to hear about that /pat


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry to hear about that /pat




she's a bitter nerve with me a mix of angry and understanding why she left


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> she's a bitter nerve with me a mix of angry and understanding why she left


There there let's drink to that, I just got out of a relationship myself :V
I was hoping someone can help me heal my heart *squint eyes at PB*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There there let's drink to that, I just got out of a relationship myself :V
> I was hoping someone can help me heal my heart *squint eyes at PB*




i thought that too but things relationship wise aint worked out since then a friend of my sister said something that really made me think about everything "i feel we can only really love once and once that's over again you wont love another"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i thought that too but things relationship wise aint worked out since then a friend of my sister said something that really made me think about everything "i feel we can only really love once and once that's over again you wont love another"


I kind of get that T.T
Love is like virginity once you I've it away, you can never get it back


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i thought that too but things relationship wise aint worked out since then a friend of my sister said something that really made me think about everything "i feel we can only really love once and once that's over again you wont love another"





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I kind of get that T.T
> Love is like virginity once you I've it away, you can never get it back




You'll never forget the love you had for someone, probably never lose the feelings for that person either.
The important thing is that you were able to feel that way at all.  You can make new love with someone new, the fact that you feel sad is proof that you can feel happy too.  We're molded by our experiences, losing something like that just means you can appreciate what love is.

Don't worry about never finding love again, because you will love again.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

late to the discussion of looooove


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> late to the discussion of looooove


Why must you spawn right when I have to book it.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ brb


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> late to the discussion of looooove


Hug me Zen. I'm lonely now T.T


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hug me Zen. I'm lonely now T.T








sorry i'm late *hughughug*



PolarizedBear said:


> Why must you spawn right when I have to book it.  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ brb


do I? hahaha


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

imma just... go ahead and delete my last thing cause i feel kind of stupid that i opened up like that and was just ignored


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> imma just... go ahead and delete my last thing cause i feel kind of stupid that i opened up like that and was just ignored


*
*re-enters**
なに


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> imma just... go ahead and delete my last thing cause i feel kind of stupid that i opened up like that and was just ignored


omg would it kill you to wait a bit?
it's not like you didn't get *any* replies.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> omg would it kill you to wait a bit?



mate it was like two hours ago and you had been talking about hugs


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mate it was like two hours ago and you had been talking about hugs


as far as I know Panda and PB replied to you
and my hug post was 30 mins ago.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mate it was like two hours ago and you had been talking about hugs


I'm so confused, I left to go pick up my mates


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone is a time traveler!!!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> as far as I know Panda and PB replied to you
> and my hug post was 30 mins ago.




no one said anything MM said the other day that real talk was "uncomfortable" and you guys had moved on so i didn't know if i was making people uncomfortable so i felt stupid for saying it and deleted it


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no one said anything MM said the other day that real talk was "uncomfortable" and you guys had moved on so i didn't know if i was making people uncomfortable so i felt stupid for saying it and deleted it


don't worry mate the lovelife convo wasn't making anyone comfortable 
also how can we continue if you deleted your latest post?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

@zenmaldita i don't know what you replied to but i just see this


Edit: oh it seems zen's blocked me i'm not really sure why but... sorry?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 15, 2018)

hiua everybody my blood sugars  45 and im dizzy asall fuck


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hiua everybody my blood sugars  45 and im dizzy asall fuck


Diabetic?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 15, 2018)

yep


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> yep


Hell I'm sorry to hear, shit can't be fun.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 15, 2018)

well its actually not that bad its just hard for me cause i eat more than i should  so i usually run higher blood sugars. (im not fat either even though i should be ahahah)


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There there let's drink to that, I just got out of a relationship myself :V
> I was hoping someone can help me heal my heart *squint eyes at PB*


Every time I see MM, PB, and zen get on, I can't help but think of this:


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> well its actually not that bad its just hard for me cause i eat more than i should  so i usually run higher blood sugars. (im not fat either even though i should be ahahah)


Ohhhhh yeah I gotcha.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ



DeeTheDragon said:


> Every time I see MM, PB, and zen get on, I can't help but think of this:


This game looks so much fun and I've still yet to bloody buy the damn thing.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ohhhhh yeah I gotcha.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ
> 
> 
> This game looks so much fun and I've still yet to bloody buy the damn thing.


I really enjoyed it, excellent game.

I think they just recently released mod-support and a free dlc or something.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I really enjoyed it, excellent game.
> 
> I think they just recently released mod-support and a free dlc or something.


Oh that's cool. Real Super Mario 64 vibes from it.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh that's cool. Real Super Mario 64 vibes from it.


Oh yeah, definitely.  The game is basically built on having the movement be as fun as possible.  I think they even borrow some of the Mario 64 moves, like the mid-air dive.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> we went to war with Emus and lost


We have a governor is googly eyes still in power or was his days of drinking and snorting coke put to an end?

 There were times where he'd disappear into rehab so I'd say we have a puppet and not a governor.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> We have a governor is googly eyes still in power or was his days of drinking and snorting coke put to an end?
> 
> There were times where he'd disappear into rehab so I'd say we have a puppet and not a governor.




i thought that was Canada


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

I hate canada


----------



## Sealab (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hate canada


Yeah, well, Canada hates you too


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hate canada



i laughed at that harder than i probably should have 

in other news nothing makes you feel more emasculated when cartoon horse program's shy character doesn't know what a thread count is hyping it up as this feminine fashionista thing to know but you do


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Yeah, well, Canada hates you too


I guess that feeling is mutual. :V
/Pat


----------



## Sealab (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I guess that feeling is mutual. :V
> /Pat


Oh no bby it was joke, nobody can hate you


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Oh no bby it was joke, nobody can hate you



false i hate that he's more sexy than me


----------



## Sealab (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> false i hate that he's more sexy than me


Oh no 2nd bby, it's not a competition. We are all equal. In unity there is sexiness. We are all beautiful and sexy.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hate canada


what did canada do? xD



Sealab said:


> Oh no 2nd bby, it's not a competition. We are all equal. In unity there is sexiness. We are all beautiful and sexy.


eeeey it's the juicy boy


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 15, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Oh no 2nd bby, it's not a competition. We are all equal. In unity there is sexiness. We are all beautiful and sexy.



I am sexy feral


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 15, 2018)

I need to do a breakdown of the cost of living in Austin Texas. I've been here for two full days and I like what I see.

I just need to crunch the numbers and see what it takes me for to move here


----------



## Sealab (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> what did canada do? xD
> 
> 
> eeeey it's the juicy boy


Juicy life is best life



BahgDaddy said:


> I am sexy feral


See? BahgDaddy gets it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> what did canada do? xD


Did I ever tell you my ex was filipino?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Oh no 2nd bby, it's not a competition. We are all equal. In unity there is sexiness. We are all beautiful and sexy.


I unno. The panda does have the sexy bara appeal.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I unno. The panda does have the sexy bara appeal.


Damn, you right tho'. I guess MM will be slightly more sexy than all of us.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did I ever tell you my ex was filipino?



no no you did not


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no no you did not


:V
I met my ex here in this forum. He had the same charm as @PolarizedBear (that's why I'm so drawn to him)
Yes he's Filipino but for some reason like many of his kind they harbor some kind of hate towards their own kind. (I think @zenmaldita can attest to this) he was working on a permanent residence to Canada but soon learned that he had a condition that made his chances next to impossible.
I lended a hand, I gave him a way into Japan.
On the day of him coming to Japan, he got news that he's been approved by Canada and he had to make a choice between me and canada
He picked Canada, he picked Canada over our 4 year relationship.
I felt abandoned and empty.... I feel like crying now..


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> :V
> I met my ex here in this forum. He had the same charm as @PolarizedBear (that's why I'm so drawn to him)
> Yes he's Filipino but for some reason like many of his kind they harbor some kind of hate towards their own kind. (I think @zenmaldita can attest to this) he was working on a permanent residence to Canada but soon learned that he had a condition that made his chances next to impossible.
> I lended a hand, I gave him a way into Japan.
> ...




there's nothing sadder than a fluffy gay man crying


i know only one Philippino he's a funny guy he's like 4ft fat failed a fitness test immediately ordered beer and pizza and had a smoke while saying "nah i'll pass next time promise"  and he does the weirdest thing 

he hates black people but he acts like them he dresses like them talks like them listens to only black rap he's a weird one


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did I ever tell you my ex was filipino?


on behalf of---NAH.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes he's Filipino but for some reason like many of his kind they harbor some kind of hate towards their own kind.


LMAO yeahhh we have that second hand embarrassment from the shit our countrymen do though it never really got to the point of "hate". But man, what a shitter. I'm sorry D: Canada's such a tramp stealin yo man
Crap Im sorry for making you remember!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Crap Im sorry for making you remember!


No worries :V
I have renewed hope so I don't feel so bad now


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No worries :V
> I have renewed hope so I don't feel so bad now




what? no worries about what i didn't apologise for anything


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what? no worries about what i didn't apologise for anything


Oh you're so silly :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh you're so silly :V



no seriously what?

did Zen say something? see this is what i was fucking talking about in the blocked thread fucking getting confused and thinking other people were talking to me when they're not and not knowing whats going on

i don't know what the fuck Zen fucking even blocked me over but she could have inboxed me first and tried to talk it out instead of just knee jerk blocking i legit thought she did it by mistake this is what i meant when they should have to state a reason for admins to look at


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no seriously what?
> 
> did Zen say something? see this is what i was fucking talking about in the blocked thread fucking getting confused and thinking other people were talking to me when they're not and not knowing whats going on
> 
> i don't know what the fuck Zen fucking even blocked me over but she could have inboxed me first and tried to talk it out instead of just knee jerk blocking i legit thought she did it by mistake this is what i meant when they should have to state a reason for admins to look at


I don't know :V
Might have... Would be awkward for me to ask XD


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't know :V
> Might have... Would be awkward for me to ask XD




what ever im going to bed fuck this cant use open chat now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what ever im going to bed fuck this cant use open chat now


Night night :V send my regards to PB for me :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No worries :V
> I have renewed hope so I don't feel so bad now


It'll be alright~ I believe in you Panpan <3
gnight!
EY PB PANPAN'S GONNA SLEEP


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> It'll be alright~ I believe in you Panpan <3
> gnight!
> EY PB PANPAN'S GONNA SLEEP


AYYY G'NIGHT PAN OF THE PAN



GreenZone said:


> what ever im going to bed fuck this cant use open chat now


Also g'night mate!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm still bloody awake tho. Need to wash my everything.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 15, 2018)

*Insant transmissions back into chat* Hello everyone I’m back, so anyone a “fur-tuber ( furry you tuber) ?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> *Insant transmissions back into chat* Hello everyone I’m back, so anyone a “fur-tuber ( furry you tuber) ?


Been thinkin about it recently.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 15, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> *Insant transmissions back into chat* Hello everyone I’m back, so anyone a “fur-tuber ( furry you tuber) ?


I'd love to if I had the free time and energy.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 15, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> *Insant transmissions back into chat* Hello everyone I’m back, so anyone a “fur-tuber ( furry you tuber) ?


Not here.

But I do have an 'evil genius' plan for world domination that includes YouTube, if anyone wants to hear it.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Not here.
> 
> But I do have an 'evil genius' plan for world domination that includes YouTube, if anyone wants to hear it.


shoot


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Not here.
> 
> But I do have an 'evil genius' plan for world domination that includes YouTube, if anyone wants to hear it.


show us the goods!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> shoot


Stage 1:  Make a standard gameplay channel
Stage 2:  Pseudo 'face-cam' with an animated version of my avatar
Stage 3:  Design an AI to monitor my speech and automate said 'face-cam'
Stage 4:  Enhance AI to play and react to games
Stage 5:  Complete AI automation of YouTube channel
Stage 6:  Skynet


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Stage 1:  Make a standard gameplay channel
> Stage 2:  Pseudo 'face-cam' with an animated version of my avatar
> Stage 3:  Design an AI to monitor my speech and automate said 'face-cam'
> Stage 4:  Enhance AI to play and react to games
> ...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


>


so you're saying there is a possibility that a guy is behind all that


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> so you're saying there is a possibility that a guy is behind all that


I'm implying that it's possible this is the origin of skynet and that we're all right screwed :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 15, 2018)

Ack!  I've forgotten to draw my comic for this week!

(ノ◑⊝◑)ノ  ︵ ┻━┻
*runs off into the distance*


----------



## Sealab (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm implying that it's possible this is the origin of skynet and that we're all right screwed :V


At least this version of skynet is cute and not metal-terror-skeletons with 80's animitronic movement.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

Sealab said:


> At least this version of skynet is cute and not metal-terror-skeletons with 80's animitronic movement.


It will fail as long 4chan exists


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Still pisses me off that Pluto have turned into a non-planet and instead a dwarf planet.
> 
> I LOVE THAT DOG!
> 
> In other news: I fucking hate cleaning. Wish we had invented maid robots already..


OwO whats this?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> OwO whats this?


and I was had hoped that Yakamaru returns, yet you crushed my hopes one again :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It will fail as long 4chan exists


I love this guy.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> and I was had hoped that Yakamaru returns, yet you crushed my hopes one again :V


Nah, im just pinging him a fuck ton so he has 500+ notifications xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I love this guy.


Fyrefest has got to be my fav :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fyrefest has got to be my fav :V


*JUMP IN THE PIT :V*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Nah, im just pinging him a fuck ton so he has 500+ notifications xD



Why?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

mornin' nerds =.=
summer heat is shit lately I wasn't able to sleep well with the AC acting up


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *JUMP IN THE PIT :V*


Oh dashcon :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> mornin' nerds =.=
> summer heat is shit lately I wasn't able to sleep well with the AC acting up


Morning akapanda :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

fuck everything


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> mornin' nerds =.=
> summer heat is shit lately I wasn't able to sleep well with the AC acting up


Sorry to hear ʕ '•ᴥ•ʔ



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh dashcon :V


It's just the first thing I always think of, I can't stop laughing over how that was a real thing.
*and that someone pissed in it*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why?


Come on.. you can't hate Yaka that badly :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Sorry to hear ʕ '•ᴥ•ʔ



yeah see not using this thread now cause i still don't know if you're talking to me or Zen

if people are talking to me can you directly quote me please


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning akapanda :V


akapanda >> akapan >> akachan :3c 
surprise I'm your child with PB from the future!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah see not using this thread now cause i still don't know if you're talking to me or Zen
> 
> if people are talking to me can you directly quote me please


Oh man... :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> akapanda >> akapan >> akachan :3c
> surprise I'm your child with PB from the future!


I like this :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Come on.. you can't hate Yaka that badly :V



I don't? I'm ambivalent.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Nah, im just pinging him a fuck ton so he has 500+ notifications xD



Ping him more. We need to get him to 600 
-w-


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 15, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> OwO whats this?



Dick


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 15, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Dick



Penis


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Ping him more. We need to get him to 600
> -w-



Smash that like button and don't forget to subscribe and hit the notifications button for more fresh content :V


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Penis


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 15, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 15, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 16, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>



That's a fucking pissed off cat. XD


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

..oh no
I just received an alert that Avisa replied to this thread two mins ago but but when I clicked it, it redirected to a post made yesterday.

fuckig shit I am a time traveler!
confirmed


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ..oh no
> I just received an alert that Avisa replied to this thread two mins ago but but when I clicked it, it redirected to a post made yesterday.
> 
> fuckig shit I am a time traveler!
> confirmed



Umm I had the same problem? Major glitch, lol


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Umm I had the same problem? Major glitch, lol


we're time travellers Bad daddy!

...bahg daddy. I prefer Bad daddy


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> we're time travellers Bad daddy!
> 
> ...bahg daddy. I prefer Bad daddy



The latter is probably more accurate anyways.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> we're time travellers Bad daddy!
> 
> ...bahg daddy. I prefer Bad daddy





BahgDaddy said:


> The latter is probably more accurate anyways.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30492



:/


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> :/


I just wanted an excuse to show that.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I just wanted an excuse to show that.
> View attachment 30493



Lel I don't even know what it is


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

....in an offset way, it kinda looks like leopard or cheetah print/designed cloth with.....Tidus from FFX as a ghost image???


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> ....in an offset way, it kinda looks like leopard or cheetah print/designed cloth with.....Tidus from FFX as a ghost image???





BahgDaddy said:


> Lel I don't even know what it is


Its a blown up fucked up picture of Tidus from FF10 made of hundreds of other blown up fucked up pictures of Tidus from FF10


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

:O sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!! -high paws- score one for me!!!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Its a blown up fucked up picture of Tidus from FF10 made of hundreds of other blown up fucked up pictures of Tidus from FF10


I just zoomed in on my phone and wow. but I take @wildcard8779 's descript better PB 

PB now stands for PapaBear and MM is for MaMa


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

yesssssssssssssssssssssss
whoa!!! where in the world did THAT come from?? :O lol


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I just zoomed in on my phone and wow. but I take @wildcard8779 's descript better PB
> 
> PB now stands for PapaBear and MM is for MaMa


Wait wot, why am I a daddy now!?  I'm 24!



unrelated husky


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

OH DEAR GOD!!!! THAT POOR THING!!! -sheds tear for that poor bastard-


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> yesssssssssssssssssssssss
> whoa!!! where in the world did THAT come from?? :O lol


Panpan called me akapanda (red panda) which I shortened to akapan....which sounded like akachan (baby)
thus I proclaim myself PB and MM's child from the future!!!



PolarizedBear said:


> Wait wot, why am I a daddy now!? I'm 24!


gasp! we the same age!!---I mean Im from the future you see.

yeye nevermind
I'm just trying to cheer myself up.
It's probably karma catching up to all the sass barking I did a few days ago. Really shouldve kept my mouth shut.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

:O oh hot damn!!! thats some crazy shenanigans there indeed!!! 
uh oh, bad juju to be upset!!! 
-hugs red panda-


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Panpan called me akapanda (red panda) which I shortened to akapan....which sounded like akachan (baby)
> thus I proclaim myself PB and MM's child from the future!!!
> 
> 
> ...


this is some steins;gate shit here now  ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ
Also nah you're fine honestly mate.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

I cracked a somewhat morbid joke my mother didn't appreciate.


Spoiler: CLICK FOR DRAMA???



"when I die I want the hearse to run at 60-80 kph while blasting my way by frank sinatra"
I thought it was rather funny really. You don't really see a hearse go that fast. Would be funnier if Highway to Hell was playing but I didn't push it that far. We are a mostly Catholic country. Imagine the insults on social media.
Anyways she didn't share the same humor and I ended up having a very confrontational discussion about it. I mean I don't blame her, she has the right to be worried. While I didn't _attempt_, I did admit to be and I was under medical treatment for a time. But my stupid ass just had to make the joke. AYEEEEEE


I really should've kept my mouth shut. Damn it Zen.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Morning fuzzballs, and to my breakfast wife @zenmaldita


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Morning fuzzballs, and to my breakfast wife @zenmaldita


morning~~~ boy am I happy to see you <3


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> morning~~~ boy am I happy to see you <3


You are?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I cracked a somewhat morbid joke my mother didn't appreciate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CLICK FOR DRAMA???
> ...


Sounds like moms in general :V
Hey mom heres this funny joke
"thats not funny"
:V oh


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-from a random hiding spot in the background, i pop out a little and say: She Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooves you!!!
Then goes back in to hiding.-


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> You are?


you're not gonna believe me unless there's a gif of runny eggs, are you?



PolarizedBear said:


> Sounds like moms in general :V
> Hey mom heres this funny joke
> "thats not funny"
> :V oh


Thanks PB you saved my mood yet again
You have a gift mate


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> -from a random hiding spot in the background, i pop out a little and say: She Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooves you!!!
> Then goes back in to hiding.-


**stuffs you back into Mercedes' underwear drawer**


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> you're not gonna believe me unless there's a gif of runny eggs, are you?



Of course I believe you, was just teasing


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-enjoys the thought and feeling, but realizes she is just trying to hide the simple fact that she......OH DAMN!!! BACK IN THE DRAWER AGA...!!!! as she slams the drawer shut on me-


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

good morning GOOD MORNNNNING GUTEN MORGAN, KUL SUL DII FAHDON. props to anyone who knows what language the last phrase is in.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> good morning GOOD MORNNNNING GUTEN MORGAN, KUL SUL DII FAHDON. props to anyone who knows what language the last phrase is in.


A good morning to you as well, and nope, not a clue as the the last one.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Of course I believe you, was just teasing


ok, my Lord of the Yolks



zyther kaldrok said:


> good morning GOOD MORNNNNING GUTEN MORGAN, KUL SUL DII FAHDON. props to anyone who knows what language the last phrase is in.


morning my favorite flirty hyena
also last one sounds like a fantasy game language....with dragons.



wildcard8779 said:


> -enjoys the thought and feeling, but realizes she is just trying to hide the simple fact that she......OH DAMN!!! BACK IN THE DRAWER AGA...!!!! as she slams the drawer shut on me-


and stay there!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> good morning GOOD MORNNNNING GUTEN MORGAN, KUL SUL DII FAHDON. props to anyone who knows what language the last phrase is in.


Elder Scrolls ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง Dragon tongue



zenmaldita said:


> you're not gonna believe me unless there's a gif of runny eggs, are you?
> 
> 
> Thanks PB you saved my mood yet again
> You have a gift mate


If ya say so!


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-starts banging and scratching at the drawer- yip yip says the fox!!! -instead, a muffled yoiewhiefaqbkadsjn comes out-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

What's going on?!


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

How is everyone today?

And i'm always happy to see you @zenmaldita


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> -starts banging and scratching at the drawer- yip yip says the fox!!! -instead, a muffled yoiewhiefaqbkadsjn comes out-


I sense the horrifying smeltering noise of a small animal



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What's going on?!


fashion show!


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-more scratching and bumping against the drawer-


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

I stuffed wildcard in a lingerie drawer

it's a lingerie fashion show!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> fashion show!


I demand my arcana!


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I sense the horrifying smeltering noise of a small animal
> 
> 
> fashion show!



Ooh! Fashion show!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I demand my arcana!


HEIROPHANT GREEN ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ




zenmaldita said:


> I stuffed wildcard in a lingerie drawer
> 
> it's a lingerie fashion show!





zenmaldita said:


> I stuffed wildcard in a lingerie drawer
> 
> it's a lingerie fashion show!


It is? ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> HEIROPHANT GREEN ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You going to tell us now that Polar Bears wear lingerie now


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

unless PB had always been stark naked...I mean...it aint my place to judge
zootopia has a naturalist club afterall...


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

if i am to to join this fashion show will i need to remove my arm?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> unless PB had always been stark naked...I mean...it aint my place to judge
> zootopia has a naturalist club afterall...


I'm eagerly awaiting his reply XD


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-the scratching and banging quiet down....now it sounds more like shuffling around and moving/putting clothes on-


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

oooooo lingerie *pulls a frilly thing out of his pocket and puts it on his head* am i ready?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> HEIROPHANT GREEN ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


No :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> oooooo lingerie *pulls a frilly thing out of his pocket and puts it on his head* am i ready?


zyther, isn't that Angelo's jockstrap that you won in a forum game?


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

@zenmaldita you'd best check your lingerie draw, it's gone awfully quiet in there...


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

@zenmaldita why yes it is


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting his reply XD


ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ I have clothing!



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No :V


ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

it is a prized possesion *takes a long sniff and sighs lovingly*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ I have clothing!


at least now we know!



zyther kaldrok said:


> @zenmaldita why yes it is


you madman xD



RagnarTheWolf said:


> @zenmaldita you'd best check your lingerie draw, it's gone awfully quiet in there...


if I check, I'd bet @wildcard8779 's gonna jump out in full frilly gear.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

I'd best shoot off, got things to do.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> at least now we know!


There was doubt!?  






Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30498


Ahh! Crystal Maiden, she's so gorgeous in that skin!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

wat so does zyther win by default? xDD

ye I really need to type the next even on DV RP


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh! Crystal Maiden, she's so gorgeous in that skin!


She's my bae :V my most played hero
Wanted to master tusk or brewmaster but I don't have a mindset of a carry.

I'm main support :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> I'd best shoot off, got things to do.


Cya later Raaag



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> She's my bae :V my most played hero
> Wanted to master tusk or brewmaster but I don't have a mindset of a carry.
> 
> I'm main support :V


She's my main too!  Granted I love to play carry I find myself supporting for friends often, I remember liking Sniper and Anti-Mage quite a bit.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-no more noise is heard from within the drawer......i wonder why? hmmmmmmmm-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Anti-Mage


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


5 reasons to....DICK??? anti-mage?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


"bark on bitch, I hear ye not"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> 5 reasons to....DICK??? anti-mage?


I need to dick tusk and brewmaster


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need to dick tusk and brewmaster
> View attachment 30502





Ive always had a huge crush on brewmaster.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30503
> Ive always had a huge crush on brewmaster.


Brewmaster is best husbando. It doesn't help he's a red panda

Furries are taking over


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 16, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> -no more noise is heard from within the drawer......i wonder why? hmmmmmmmm-



Open the drawer, someone!  I'm beginning to worry...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Open the drawer, someone!  I'm beginning to worry...


okay okay~ *opens the drawer and lets @wildcard8779 out* there see he's alive and.....happily sniffing a certain bunny's undies.
he's just passed out to heaven is all!


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-notices that zen opened the drawer up again....jumps out and poses all sexy like, laying on the ground with a nice, neon green silk thong on.-
IM A SEXY FOX!!!! -winks at anyone who looks at me-


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Brewmaster is best husbando. It doesn't help he's a red panda
> 
> Furries are taking over
> View attachment 30504


Pangolier is pretty fun <3



wildcard8779 said:


> -notices that zen opened the drawer up again....jumps out and poses all sexy like, laying on the ground with a nice, neon green silk thong on.-
> IM A SEXY FOX!!!! -winks at anyone who looks at me-


This is why I was afraid to touch the drawer.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

......where EXACTLY is that hose coming from/originating from???


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> ......where EXACTLY is that hose coming from/originating from???


ASKING THE REAL QUESTIONS


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> ......where EXACTLY is that hose coming from/originating from???





The same place where I got this outfit.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

HOT DAMN!!! thats one sexy outfit. could i get one too. This fox is just a weeeeeee bit chilly in this thong, so i wouldnt mind some nice attire to go with it


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30506
> The same place where I got this outfit.


@Mikazuki Marazhu PB's ready for ya


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu PB's ready for ya


I like my bottom bois thicc :V


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 16, 2018)

*walks throw the thread*
*leaves muddy paw prints*
:3


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-throws banana peel in front of Jaberwocky to step on and waits-


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 16, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> *walks throw the thread*
> *leaves muddy paw prints*
> :3



Ha!  Still not had a wash?  That'll show us...


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 16, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> -throws banana peel in front of Jaberwocky to step on and waits-


UAH Q_Q
*falls on his back*
*leaves a muddy shape of a fox*
*strats crying*
WUUUUUUUUUUUÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Q_________________________________________Q


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-laughs at Jaberwocky, then walks over to help him up- 
had to see if you would fall on my naner peel  hehehe
-extends paw towards Jaberwocky- you ok?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

*sprays wildcard with water* bad fox! bad! play nice


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

-jumps all crazy like in the air out of surprise-
hey!!! i was helping him up!!.....after i made him slip on a naner  
-starts licking himself-


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I like my bottom bois thicc :V


thicc bois are bae



zenmaldita said:


> *sprays wildcard with water* bad fox! bad! play nice


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> thicc bois are bae


I can't tell if you're top or bottom. I hope youre bottom :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

i thought i wanted to get on FAF after work but i'm not feeling it tonight


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i thought i wanted to get on FAF after work but i'm not feeling it tonight


Get some rest then, I'm already noddin off every few moments.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can't tell if you're top or bottom. I hope youre bottom :V


I shalt not disclose such important information to the masses ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

COOEY!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I shalt not disclose such important information to the masses ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ



ur a bottom


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I shalt not disclose such important information to the masses ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ


Pm me then :V I'm drunk. Co-workers ate force-feeding me alcohol


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ur a bottom


 shhhh



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pm me then :V I'm drunk. Co-workers ate force-feeding me alcohol


forcing you down to drink?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Apparently I fired someone bc I’m racist, and not because they were openly belligerent and just downright disgusting, and now I get to deal with the legal repercussions.  Me.  The bloodiest heart of all our management staff.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30516 shhhh
> 
> 
> forcing you down to drink?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


my my pb u seem interested in forcin panpan to "drink"

I'll see myself out


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Apparently I fired someone bc I’m racist, and not because they were openly belligerent and just downright disgusting, and now I get to deal with the legal repercussions.  Me.  The bloodiest heart of all our management staff.


yikes
always dislike a 180 like that. specially with violent people qAq I wish you the best of luck


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yikes
> always dislike a 180 like that. specially with violent people qAq I wish you the best of luck


I mean they’re not violent or anything, but when I tried to correct things they were doing wrong (I’ve never been mean or aggressive about it) they wanted to cop an attitude.  And with my boss too.  Plus hygiene was down the toilet... literally in some cases


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> forcing you down to drink? ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


It's called nomikai
It's part of work culture to drink after work


 

It's mandatory. We're jumping bar to bar now


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

welp triggered another snowflake into blocking me


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

lets see if i can get some one else to block me tomorrow by either simply existing or by asking some one for sources over their claims


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean they’re not violent or anything, but when I tried to correct things they were doing wrong (I’ve never been mean or aggressive about it) they wanted to cop an attitude.  And with my boss too.  Plus hygiene was down the toilet... literally in some cases


I suppose it would be easier to defend a case when they're conventionally violent. But this one is tricky specially when they believe that their hygiene is perfectly normal (as in some cultures)


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's called nomikai
> It's part of work culture to drink after work
> View attachment 30517
> 
> It's mandatory. We're jumping bar to bar now


What’s the weed culture like there mang



zenmaldita said:


> I suppose it would be easier to defend a case when they're conventionally violent. But this one is tricky specially when they believe that their hygiene is perfectly normal (as in some cultures)


See it wasn’t something that was a day to day problem, there were a handful of instances that were pretty serious and could have been a major health concern.  I work in a restaurant so that narrows it a lot.  When we told the lawyer about it he laughed and mentioned that this should be over quick


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's called nomikai
> It's part of work culture to drink after work.


What, like every night?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> When we told the lawyer about it he laughed and mentioned that this should be over quick


If that happened to me, I don't know what to feel. Relieved? Worried? What's he up tooooooo
There's something about lawyers that makes me think they enjoy winning a case for the sake of winning a case xD


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's called nomikai
> It's part of work culture to drink after work
> View attachment 30517
> 
> It's mandatory. We're jumping bar to bar now




sales does that here in AUS its seen as a scummy practice i know its important in Japan for co worker bonding though


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> sales does that here in AUS its seen as a scummy practice i know its important in Japan for co worker bonding though


Well, us 'Mericans invent holidays so we CAN drink more. All our holidays are about cooking and drinking.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, us 'Mericans invent holidays so we CAN drink more. All our holidays are about cooking and drinking.


Not necessarily cooking.  Just eating.  At least in my neck of the woods lol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, us 'Mericans invent holidays so we CAN drink more. All our holidays are about cooking and drinking.



i'd say ours are too Australia day and ANZAC day are just massive drinking fests


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Not necessarily cooking.  Just eating.  At least in my neck of the woods lol


Oh, don't get me wrong, we eat, A LOT! But we love to grill, and drink while we do it.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, we eat, A LOT! But we love to grill, and drink while we do it.



nah beer has grains in it so its technically a food just drink


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> What, like every night?


Depends how stressful work is. It can be every night. For me it's 3 times a week


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

I love this weather! It was 85 degrees on Saturday. 40 degrees today! Awoo.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Depends how stressful work is. It can be every night. For me it's 3 times a week



how much though i know for us after work you usually drink its so common we get breathalysed a few times a week


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah beer has grains in it so its technically a food just drink


I found out a trick to drinking. Eat. Keep eating and you can drink all night without turning into "that guy".


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

You’re just so optimistic and it’s so wholesome and I love it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You’re just so optimistic and it’s so wholesome and I love it


Who, me?


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Depends how stressful work is. It can be every night. For me it's 3 times a week


That sounds nuts tbh. Your alcohol tolerance must be, like, high as hell by now.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I found out a trick to drinking. Eat. Keep eating and you can drink all night without turning into "that guy".



i don't actually like being drunk its an unpleasant experience for me because i have a high alcohol tolerance and sober up extremely quickly so i don't get that fun feeling so i normally just have like 1 beer an hour and normally can just drink like that all night


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who, me?


At least to my clinically depressed ass.  Or maybe you’re normal and I’m more messed up than I gave myself credit for.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> That sounds nuts tbh. You're alcohol tolerance must be, like, high as hell by now.


Mine is. But I found out that quality is better than quantity. I drink expensive shit, because it doesn't give you hangovers, you can drink as much as you like, and you won't turn into a total asshat like people who drink Budweiser or Bush or Coors.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> That sounds nuts tbh. Your alcohol tolerance must be, like, high as hell by now.


hey Sealab, who made your icon? I'm dying to know


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> At least to my clinically depressed ass.  Or maybe you’re normal and I’m more messed up than I gave myself credit for.


Wholesome isn't a word anyone has ever used to describe me. Crazy, yes. Silly, yes. But wholesome?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mine is. But I found out that quality is better than quantity. I drink expensive shit, because it doesn't give you hangovers, you can drink as much as you like, and you won't turn into a total asshat like people who drink Budweiser or Bush or Coors.


My spouse drinks pretty often too but they don’t buy any of the cheap shit that the college kids get to just get hammered.  Lowest quality I’ve seen in my living space was Buffalo trace


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mine is. But I found out that quality is better than quantity. I drink expensive shit, because it doesn't give you hangovers, you can drink as much as you like, and you won't turn into a total asshat like people who drink Budweiser or Bush or Coors.


I knock back Coronas all the time. Where am I on that scale?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My spouse drinks pretty often too but they don’t buy any of the cheap shit that the college kids get to just get hammered.  Lowest quality I’ve seen in my living space was Buffalo trace


American beer sucks, unless its an IPA. I haven't drank a Bud Lite in 15 years!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> I knock back Coronas all the time. Where am I on that scale?


My favorite beer!!! So you're good!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> That sounds nuts tbh. Your alcohol tolerance must be, like, high as hell by now.


Yeah :V it's good that alnial everyone uses public transportation, we have less car accident


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

I can drink one Coors Lite and have to piss 6 times. I can drink 6 Coronas and not even have the urge to piss. Same with all American made beer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yeah :V it's good that alnial everyone uses public transportation, we have less car accident


Come ride MARTA. Great on the north side of Atlanta. A fucking nightmare on the south side. Best to carry a sidearm around Atlanta.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> I knock back Coronas all the time. Where am I on that scale?


Apathetic but content small district manager of an upscale retail chain


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> American beer sucks, unless its an IPA. I haven't drank a Bud Lite in 15 years!


im not a drinker, personally, I prefer ganj, but I don’t care much for anything that isn’t a _really nice _IPA, or a Belgian white ale.  Never was big on liquor unless I had unlimited chasers.  My short lived partying phase ruined drinking for me lol


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hey Sealab, who made your icon? I'm dying to know


My wife. She doesn't want to be associated with the fandom tho, so I can'tttttt really tell y'all. She does that good art shit tho. I think she low key likes drawing for furries, since she takes so many of their commissions when she tables at anime cons.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Apathetic but content small district manager of an upscale retail chain
> 
> im not a drinker, personally, I prefer ganj, but I don’t care much for anything that isn’t a _really nice _IPA, or a Belgian white ale.  Never was big on liquor unless I had unlimited chasers.  My short lived partying phase ruined drinking for me lol


We would get along great! I smoke the devils salad everyday!! That is my Prozac. My Oxicotin.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We would get along great! I smoke the devils salad everyday!! That is my Prozac. My Oxicotin.


AYYYYYYY


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Apathetic but content small district manager of an upscale retail chain
> 
> im not a drinker, personally, I prefer ganj, but I don’t care much for anything that isn’t a _really nice _IPA, or a Belgian white ale.  Never was big on liquor unless I had unlimited chasers.  My short lived partying phase ruined drinking for me lol


And Blue Moon and Stella Artois and Heineken are also my favorites.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> My wife. She doesn't want to be associated with the fandom tho, so I can'tttttt really tell y'all. She does that good art shit tho. I think she low key likes drawing for furries, since she takes so many of their commissions when she tables at anime cons.


She is very good!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> AYYYYYYY


AYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Apathetic but content small district manager of an upscale retail chain


Just a department manager, but damn I do work in an upscale retail chain


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My favorite beer!!! So you're good!


Ha ha! I'd high five you if I could!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And Blue Moon and Stella Artois and Heineken are also my favorites.


Fuck yeah on a night I’m feeling like boozing, I drink Blue moon like water.  Have you ever heard of a Shock Top line called End of the World Midnight Wheat?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Apathetic but content small district manager of an upscale retail chain
> 
> im not a drinker, personally, I prefer ganj, but I don’t care much for anything that isn’t a _really nice _IPA, or a Belgian white ale.  Never was big on liquor unless I had unlimited chasers.  My short lived partying phase ruined drinking for me lol


DRINKING IS AN ART FORM!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fuck yeah on a night I’m feeling like boozing, I drink Blue moon like water.  Have you ever heard of a Shock Top line called End of the World Midnight Wheat?


My buddy gets cases and cases of Shock Top. It helps to be friends with someone who works at the distributor.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Just a department manager, but damn I do work in an upscale retail chain
> 
> Ha ha! I'd high five you if I could!


*high fives in the empty air*


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey Okami! *looks dirty as heck*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hey Okami! *looks dirty as heck*


High Jack!!! Are you dirty or am I?


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

me. i took your advice about the hole.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> My wife. She doesn't want to be associated with the fandom tho, so I can'tttttt really tell y'all. She does that good art shit tho. I think she low key likes drawing for furries, since she takes so many of their commissions when she tables at anime cons.


wow she does good work! lemme know if she's willing to take on a request.
I'm looking for an artist to draw my OC and do him justice. Nothing scary, just a portrait in a nice suit. And since your icon is such a handsome boi I think she'll do great.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> me. i took your advice about the hole.


That sounds...........to which hole are you referring?


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

reamber when I said I didn't have a house?


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> wow she does good work! lemme know if she's willing to take on a request.
> I'm looking for an artist to draw my OC and do him justice. Nothing scary, just a portrait in a nice suit. And since your icon is such a handsome boi I think she'll do great.


Yea, I'll ask her 'bout it today


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> wow she does good work! lemme know if she's willing to take on a request.
> I'm looking for an artist to draw my OC and do him justice. Nothing scary, just a portrait in a nice suit. And since your icon is such a handsome boi I think she'll do great.


My daughter drew mine for me. Now if I could just talk her into drawing me and bhutrflai together!


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

it was a while back


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> reamber when I said I didn't have a house?


Ahhhh!! See, smoking the danga affects my memory sometimes.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> reamber when I said I didn't have a house?





JackJackal said:


> it was a while back


WHERE ARE YOU GOING WITH THIS? WHAT HOLE? I'M AT THE EDGE OF MY SEAT HERE DUDE.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> WHERE ARE YOU GOING WITH THIS? WHAT HOLE? I'M AT THE EDGE OF MY SEAT HERE DUDE.


I live in a hole in the ground dude XD no need to yell


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> WHERE ARE YOU GOING WITH THIS? WHAT HOLE? I'M AT THE EDGE OF MY SEAT HERE DUDE.


He asked for a place to stay and I reminded him that wolves, and doggos in general, can dig very nice dens.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I live in a hole in the ground dude XD no need to yell





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He asked for a place to stay and I reminded him that wolves, and doggos in general, can dig very nice dens.



Ohh.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He asked for a place to stay and I reminded him that wolves, and doggos in general, can dig very nice dens.


come on1 I'll show you! *runs to my home*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Ohh.


Lmao!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> come on1 I'll show you! *runs to my home*


Wow! You did all this?! *points at the condo sized den in the ground*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Im having deja vu.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

*jumps into hole* i didnt SEEE THE LADDDDDDEEEEEEEERRRRRRR *all u hear is a very loud CRACK



JackJackal said:


> come on1 I'll show you! *runs to my home*


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

wait till you see inside! *crawls in*


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! You did all this?! *points at the condo sized den in the ground*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Ohh.


Its ok, you can look.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

-_- why Zyther?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Yea, I'll ask her 'bout it today


Thank you!!!
I'd do it myself but I keep putting him in tight leather. --sigh-- I need to expand his wardrobe.
But for now the sexiest classiest suit is what I need


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *jumps into hole* i didnt SEEE THE LADDDDDDEEEEEEEERRRRRRR *all u hear is a very loud CRACK


Watch you ste....(too late)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

"shit i didnt the crawl entrance" crawls to the closet couch with his broken body "nice place though


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watch you ste....(too late)


eh. I'll fix him him later.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Thank you!!!
> I'd do it myself but I keep putting him in tight leather. --sigh-- I need to expand his wardrobe.
> But for now the sexiest classiest suit is what I need


Armani!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> eh. I'll fix him him later.


eh no need *starts to crack all of his bones back into place*


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "shit i didnt the crawl entrance" crawls to the closet couch with his broken body "nice place though


*the in side was like a Flippin MANSION! Gold chandelires! clean white walss! EVEN A HOT TUB!*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> wait till you see inside! *crawls in*


Very nice!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm going to puke... Uurrgghh..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> AYYYYYYY


I followed you back. Why can't I post on your profile?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm going to puke... Uurrgghh..


Here, spew in this. *hands you a very small dixie cup*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm going to puke... Uurrgghh..


Hope someone is there to hold your hair back.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

*looks proud of myself*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

*sees the hot tub and takes off arm* FUCK YEA *crawls into hot tub*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hope someone is there to hold your hair back.


Kill me now :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *looks proud of myself*


You did a great job Jack.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Kill me now :V


No.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Man, it is freakin cold!! 85 on Saturday. 40 today with 20 mph gust!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Kill me now :V


Wish your PB was there to help you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

My dogs smell something. Barking like crazy, but there is noone around, or any other dogs. Weird.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

I think I smell a wet otter.​


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *sees the hot tub and takes off arm* FUCK YEA *crawls into hot tub*


0.0


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Well. Got a couple more things to do then I am laying down.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

Imma go. gotta get back to class!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Kill me now :V


here pan lemme hold yer hair back quq"""
geee i wish you could get away but i think it's rude to do that there??


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Apparently I fired someone bc I’m racist, and not because they were openly belligerent and just downright disgusting, and now I get to deal with the legal repercussions.  Me.  The bloodiest heart of all our management staff.


Just love it when bastards try to come up with pity bullshit. Sorry ya had to deal with that


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's called nomikai
> It's part of work culture to drink after work
> View attachment 30517
> 
> It's mandatory. We're jumping bar to bar now


Sounds pretty fun tbh


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> here pan lemme hold yer hair back quq"""
> geee i wish you could get away but i think it's rude to do that there??


Yes! Yes! Pull my hair! I've been a naughty panda! :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30516 shhhh
> 
> 
> forcing you down to drink?  ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


bottom confirmed!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes! Yes! Pull my hair! I've been a naughty panda! :V


*passes your hair to PB*

*gets my camera* we back in business


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *passes your hair to PB*
> 
> *gets my camera* we back in business


*get out popcorn* the bushy bear business~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *passes your hair to PB*
> 
> *gets my camera* we back in business


B-but I'm top and PB is bottom :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> B-but I'm top and PB is bottom :V


that doesn't mean he won't power bottom~


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I smell a wet otter.​



Hi Okami. Not much gets past you!  I've got to dash, time to take the dog out...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> B-but I'm top and PB is bottom :V


I dont think that counts when your insides are about to be your outsides :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> B-but I'm top and PB is bottom :V


he's just helping u puke panpan omygoshh what did u think this issssss


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Bye yall! Have fun!*walks away quickly*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hi Okami. Not much gets past you!  I've got to dash, time to take the dog out...


Same! Gitta run! See you around Otter!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> he's just helping u puke panpan omygoshh what did u think this issssss


this TOTALY isn't us shipping you two! I mean *hides popcorn* what are the odds?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I dont think that counts when your insides are about to be your outsides :V


PB wants to kill me. Oh my :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> PB wants to kill me. Oh my :V


No I mean your alcohol :V yer insides alcohol is about to be your outsides alcohol. *continues to hold hair* how much did ya bloody drink anyways?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> No I mean your alcohol :V yer insides alcohol is about to be your outsides alcohol. *continues to hold hair* how much did ya bloody drink anyways?


I drank 10 glasses of gin highball and 5 glasses of asashi beer
I wanted girly drinks but I don't want my co-workers to question my sexuality :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I drank 10 glasses of gin highball and 5 glasses of asashi beer
> I wanted girly drinks but I don't want my co-workers to question my sexuality :V


Oiii I hate that, specially if ya just want something sweet n relaxing but ya gotta put up a front and drink pisswater.  Careful ya dont crash through the table ya monochrome ursine. <:V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Careful ya dont crash through the table ya monochrome ursine. <:V





 
I love it when you care about me o///o


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30518
> I love it when you care about me o///o


*gets out popcorn again* looks like the bear bromance is back on track~


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30518
> I love it when you care about me o///o


Just dont want to see ya ill mate <=P



shapeless0ne said:


> *gets out popcorn again* looks like the bear bromance is back on track~


:V why do you have that so readily available *leers*


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Just dont want to see ya ill mate <=P
> 
> 
> :V why do you have that so readily available *leers*


*eeps and hides away his popcorn again* n-no reason at all! ^ -^


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Wait wot, why am I a daddy now!?  I'm 24!
> View attachment 30494
> unrelated husky



That is oddly disturbing


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Well, seems i've missed a lot. Not that i'm active that much here, mainly on discord


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Well, seems i've missed a lot. Not that i'm active that much here, mainly on discord


Fuck discord and join the cool kids :V


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fuck discord and join the cool kids :V


Nah, without discord i'd never find a local furmeet near to me. And right now, my depression is telling me to quit this forum


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Nah, without discord i'd never find a local furmeet near to me. And right now, my depression is telling me to quit this forum


I wanna set up a Discord account but I’m so blitzed every time I try that I can’t get past making a username.  This place is getting weird mang


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Nah, without discord i'd never find a local furmeet near to me. And right now, my depression is telling me to quit this forum


No you don't need that, just click below:


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No you don't need that, just click below:
> View attachment 30520


*clicks on it a few times before remembering it's just a picture* if only that worked


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

I just prefer discord more, here I feel like an outsider (don't ask why, I just do). Not sure if i'll be back.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *clicks on it a few times before remembering it's just a picture* if only that worked


It works but you need to sacrifice a sheep to the gods :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That is oddly disturbing


Ayyy~ <3



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No you don't need that, just click below:
> View attachment 30520


Not falling for that again. Last time some asshole flappy flappied over my house n torched it. >:V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Not falling for that again. Last time some asshole flappy flappied over my house n torched it. >:V


Oh you poor little thing, I hope you didn't get STDs :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It works but you need to sacrifice a sheep to the gods :V


in that case....


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Nah, without discord i'd never find a local furmeet near to me. And right now, my depression is telling me to quit this forum



I know the feeling, though I've stuck around so far.  The trick for me is to dip lightly into the forum games and the other bits I like, and gloss over the more contentious bits.  Treated that way,   being here is still just about positive for me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> in that case....


EVERYBODY GRAB @Dongding !


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh you poor little thing, I hope you didn't get STDs :V


Nah. Just took a while for all my body hair to grow back :v


----------



## Dongding (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> EVERYBODY GRAB @Dongding !


3: !!


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Gawds, I hate this depression...rn I feel like curling up in a ball. Best i leave, you don't need to hear this.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Gawds, I hate this depression...rn I feel like curling up in a ball. Best i leave, you don't need to hear this.


We may not be cut to be your friends but know that you'll always have a place in our family


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3: !!


RUN SHEEP RUN


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Gawds, I hate this depression...rn I feel like curling up in a ball. Best i leave, you don't need to hear this.


If its any consolation you can always chill and talk to us. Yer always welcome here mate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Nah. Just took a while for all my body hair to grow back :v


Use Pantene for glorious hair :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Use Pantene for glorious hair :V
> View attachment 30521


Oh my god he's fabulous :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Gawds, I hate this depression...rn I feel like curling up in a ball. Best i leave, you don't need to hear this.


*ties you up in my play room* who ever said you can leave?!

kidding aside, I had episodes the past two days and struggled with it. Thank the universe for PB and his kind self! I was able to get back on it a few 'you can do it!'s later

You're always welcome here. We're horrible people (at least MM and I admit it hahaha) but we'll try!!



Massan Otter said:


> I know the feeling, though I've stuck around so far.  The trick for me is to dip lightly into the forum games and the other bits I like, and gloss over the more contentious bits.  Treated that way,   being here is still just about positive for me.


^^^^^^^^ this is what I've been doing the first days

tbh opening the RP thread and spouting cutesy nonesense here helped me bond with people.

Just find the thing you like and hey--my RP's always open


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 16, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Gawds, I hate this depression...rn I feel like curling up in a ball. Best i leave, you don't need to hear this.


*hugs* Totally empathize. I hope you can find some reasons to make you smile. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

I have some opinions but I fear I'm going to step at some bees hive :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have some opinions but I fear I'm going to step at some bees hive :V


Just make threads for em! =P thats what discussion is for big guy.








@ -@ <3





zenmaldita said:


> *ties you up in my play room* who ever said you can leave?!
> 
> kidding aside, I had episodes the past two days and struggled with it. Thank the universe for PB and his kind self! I was able to get back on it a few 'you can do it!'s later
> 
> ...


Pbbtt, makin me blush.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Just make threads for em! =P thats what discussion is for big guy.


But the topic at hand is about the "open chat" :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> But the topic at hand is about the "open chat" :V


Ohhh my bad I'm like a bloody zombie right now, I need somethin soft to crash. Can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> But the topic at hand is about the "open chat" :V


as long as whatever you say about this openly gay chat doesn't become a salt-storm you'll survive pan, this should be fun to watch :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ohhh my bad I'm like a bloody zombie right now, I need somethin soft to crash. Can barely keep my eyes open.


Well it's almost 2am in Japan so I'll just drop this real quick:
Ever since @GreenZone brought up the"bear" clique, I was bothered, I can't stop thinking about how I'm affecting the traffic in "open chat", I don't like circlejerking that is why I prefer using the forums to socialize vs discord. Its really hard to put my finger on, I don't know the cause of why I don't see the same people who used to occupy this thread, did I intimidate them? Maybe I should lay off the forums less for people to get a chance to shitpost?
So much questions, very little time...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well it's almost 2am in Japan so I'll just drop this real quick:
> Ever since @GreenZone brought up the"bear" clique, I was bothered, I can't stop thinking about how I'm affecting the traffic in "open chat", I don't like circlejerking that is why I prefer using the forums to socialize vs discord. Its really hard to put my finger on, I don't know the cause of why I don't see the same people who used to occupy this thread, did I intimidate them? Maybe I should lay off the forums less for people to get a chance to shitpost?
> So much questions, very little time...


I wouldn't worry too much about it, people talk all over the site and here too when the ring of fires crashin'. Hell been seein alot of new people too so dont over think it. Trust me mate, yer the opposite of intimidating. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it, people talk all over the site and here too when the ring of fires crashin'. Hell been seein alot of new people too so dont over think it. Trust me mate, yer the opposite of intimidating. :V


I hope so, I'll continue to ponder on this. I'll head to bed. You kids better behave while I hibernate. :V


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mara ty a yll lenna an: gul Kernow bryntin das!


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I know the feeling, though I've stuck around so far.  The trick for me is to dip lightly into the forum games and the other bits I like, and gloss over the more contentious bits.  Treated that way,   being here is still just about positive for me.



Yep, have had that same feeling, so I've been sticking to the more fun parts of the forum...and also, have some very nice RP going on here! This reminds me that a RP via PMs here is better than Discord in many aspects, when one tends to a 'paragraph' style: better formatting, no having that tiny text box and character limit. And, it's more relaxed. If you want to make quick replies in succession, you can, but there doesn't seem to be as much pressure, always, to have things speed along. I find I often write a better RP via PMs here, than on Discord, and often ones that develop better, over longer periods of time.

Plus, there's always an influx on new furs here that I don't see on my Discord groups, which has always been refreshing.

And, though I never have in my 4 or so years here, I've finally blocked a few users, and have been much happier. Life is too short, not to try to enjoy it, without too much static!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 16, 2018)

ugh, Saturday I had freezing rain and snow down where I live. I hate mother nature


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ugh, Saturday I had freezing rain and snow down where I live. I hate mother nature


Our temperatures have literally had fluctuations of about 40 degrees Fahrenheit within two days.  My head has been in agony.  Mother Nature needs to get laid or sth


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well it's almost 2am in Japan so I'll just drop this real quick:
> Ever since @GreenZone brought up the"bear" clique, I was bothered, I can't stop thinking about how I'm affecting the traffic in "open chat", I don't like circlejerking that is why I prefer using the forums to socialize vs discord. Its really hard to put my finger on, I don't know the cause of why I don't see the same people who used to occupy this thread, did I intimidate them? Maybe I should lay off the forums less for people to get a chance to shitpost?
> So much questions, very little time...


My dude, you were one of the first people I met here. You're post on the Open Chat are usually pretty funny and though we disagree a few political points, I still respect you. Don't go.

Having typed this, I felt a bit sappy. I might have laid this on a bit thick.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> we disagree a few political points


Well as long as we keep our arguments in their respective threads, I have no qualms :V 

Love you lots, send nudes :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow, I had a two-hour delay for school today due to the snow...

It got ruined though, because I'm sick now.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Weekend at last


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Weekend at last


I'm jelly of your 3 day weekends :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm jelly of your 3 day weekends :V



Well more like 2 and a half. I did work from 6:30am-3:30pm already today.


----------



## avisa (Apr 16, 2018)

So do people post on others' profiles a lot on this forum?????????????????????????


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

avisa said:


> So do people post on others' profiles a lot on this forum?????????????????????????


Sometimes.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 16, 2018)

yooo "We Bare Bears" is actually cute as fuck qwq


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

Ginza said:


> yooo "We Bare Bears" is actually cute as fuck qwq


Have you seen the episode where they have a staking contest with the wolves?


----------



## Ginza (Apr 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Have you seen the episode where they have a staking contest with the wolves?



no but omg I have to now!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well it's almost 2am in Japan so I'll just drop this real quick:
> Ever since GreenZone brought up the"bear" clique, I was bothered, I can't stop thinking about how I'm affecting the traffic in "open chat", I don't like circlejerking that is why I prefer using the forums to socialize vs discord. Its really hard to put my finger on, I don't know the cause of why I don't see the same people who used to occupy this thread, did I intimidate them? Maybe I should lay off the forums less for people to get a chance to shitpost?
> So much questions, very little time...


Panpan, you are like that one friend who will brush my hair and gossip with me about hot guys AND will punch me in the face if I do something stupid.
I appreciate your entirety as a whole. You are a blessing in this place uvu not just cos I like you - mainly cos of your honesty.
so if being in the bear clique lets me hang out with you, then the bear clique it shall be D< ((even if I'm just a foxbear))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Ginza said:


> yooo "We Bare Bears" is actually cute as fuck qwq







fuck yea


----------



## avisa (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Our temperatures have literally had fluctuations of about 40 degrees Fahrenheit within two days.  My head has been in agony.  Mother Nature needs to get laid or sth


Yeah... Why is it snowing after it was like 75 the other day -_-


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

It was below freezing this morning at my place to the point where it took fifteen minutes to defrost my car, then went up to 60 degrees later that afternoon.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It was below freezing this morning at my place to the point where it took fifteen minutes to defrost my car, then went up to 60 degrees later that afternoon.


WHERE DO YOU LIVE?!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> fuck yea


I have never seen this in my life ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 16, 2018)

avisa said:


> Yeah... Why is it snowing after it was like 75 the other day -_-


Climate change.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> WHERE DO YOU LIVE?!


Arkansas


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I have never seen this in my life ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


watch we bare bears! It's really simple and cutesy - heartwarming too <3

I tried watching Polar Bear Cafe last night and got mindblown by Polar Bear's voice. O////A////O
That is not right.
NOT RIGHT AT ALL


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I have never seen this in my life ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


I only watch Adult Swim on Cartoon Network. Nice to see they're still making good family content.


----------



## avisa (Apr 16, 2018)

Zen Maldita

like maldito? isnt that "cursed"???????


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Arkansas


the sudden spikes are insane D:

I get really cold mornings back in Melbourne and then hot noons. That's why I only wear a tank top under my thick insulator jacket. Suns out, boobs out!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

avisa said:


> Zen Maldita
> 
> like maldito? isnt that "cursed"???????


Nahhh "maldita" in my native language just means an _unpleasant_ girl - sassy and opinionated. Not that there's anything wrong with being sassy and opinionated in general, but in a conservative country like mine....

but anyways~~~ hello avisa!! did you know that yesterday @BahgDaddy and I received alerts that you posted a few mins ago but when we clicked it, it redirected to a post you made a day before? Are you a time traveler? Come on fess up!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> the sudden spikes are insane D:
> 
> I get really cold mornings back in Melbourne and then hot noons. That's why I only wear a tank top under my thick insulator jacket. Suns out, boobs out!


I'm a Fall person myself. I love the cooling temperature and the gentle breeze. I can't stand summertime. The heat in Arkansas is brutal.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm a Fall person myself. I love the cooling temperature and the gentle breeze. I can't stand summertime. The heat in Arkansas is brutal.


Oh Arkansas is bad? Try Alabama. It's hot. It's humid. We are freezing here in the morning and sweating to death by the evening. TO DEATH.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Oh Arkansas is bad? Try Alabama. It's hot. It's humid. We are freezing here in the morning and sweating to death by the evening. TO DEATH.


Do you guys often get tornadoes?


----------



## avisa (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Nahhh "maldita" in my native language just means an _unpleasant_ girl - sassy and opinionated. Not that there's anything wrong with being sassy and opinionated in general, but in a conservative country catholic like mine....
> 
> but anyways~~~ hello avisa!! did you know that yesterday @BahgDaddy and I received alerts that you posted a few mins ago but when we clicked it, it redirected to a post you made a day before? Are you a time traveler? Come on fess up!



You caught me. 

It's probably because moderators needed to manually approve my posts as a new member, and they weren't approved until last night


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Kentucky weather mang, it’s a thing of its own

It’s like winter keeps storming out, and then stomping back in the room while screaming “AND ANOTHER THING”


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Kentucky weather mang, it’s a thing of its own
> 
> It’s like winter keeps storming out, and then stomping back in the room while screaming “AND ANOTHER THING”


Anything with humidity is a no go for me.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Panpan, you are like that one friend who will brush my hair and gossip with me about hot guys AND will punch me in the face if I do something stupid.
> I appreciate your entirety as a whole. You are a blessing in this place uvu not just cos I like you - mainly cos of your honesty.
> so if being in the bear clique lets me hang out with you, then the bear clique it shall be D< ((even if I'm just a foxbear))


I’m not in the bear clique either yo lol I feels it


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Anything with humidity is a no go for me.


That’s why I fucking hate living here.  I wanna move out west, I spent maybe a week in Reno weather and absolutely fell in love.  I loooooove heat I can get away from inside an air conditioned building


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Oh Arkansas is bad? Try Alabama. It's hot. It's humid. We are freezing here in the morning and sweating to death by the evening. TO DEATH.


but did you diiiiee????

sounds like a typical day to me here in PH hahaha it got so hot the past few days I felt so lethargic and pissed off for no reason 



Infrarednexus said:


> Do you guys often get tornadoes?


my blind eyes read that as: do you guys often get tomatoes?



avisa said:


> You caught me.
> 
> It's probably because moderators needed to manually approve my posts as a new member, and they weren't approved until last night


HA! Caught you time traveller! Do you have a traveller's permit? lemme see em!

that's odd? the mods never needed to do that to mine when I joined. the only thing they had to mod for approval was my shop thread


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That’s why I fucking hate living here.  I wanna move out west, I spent maybe a week in Reno weather and absolutely fell in love.  I loooooove heat I can get away from inside an air conditioned building


I thought I hated the heat until I experienced the cold.

Yea I would just go for a warm place I can escape from in the form of an air conditioned building.
Cos.....heated buildings in cold places just get that..._smell_ ya know? And it gets really stuffy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I have never seen this in my life ʕง•ᴥ•ʔง


Shamefur dishpray


----------



## avisa (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I thought I hated the heat until I experienced the cold.
> 
> Yea I would just go for a warm place I can escape from in the form of an air conditioned building.
> Cos.....heated buildings in cold places just get that..._smell_ ya know? And it gets really stuffy.


What smell?? I can only think of good smells with heated buildings. Also, the smell when the heater first kicks on in the fall after being off for months. Mmm


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

avisa said:


> What smell?? I can only think of good smells with heated buildings. Also, the smell when the heater first kicks on in the fall after being off for months. Mmm


imagine an old bowling alley with old carpet and food stains then the heater goes nnnnnnnrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I loooooove heat I can get away from inside an air conditioned building


I assure you once you get there, reverse psychology will activate and you'll want cold weather :V


----------



## avisa (Apr 16, 2018)

Fuck extreme heat/cold. *Both of them*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> watch we bare bears! It's really simple and cutesy - heartwarming too <3
> 
> I tried watching Polar Bear Cafe last night and got mindblown by Polar Bear's voice. O////A////O
> That is not right.
> NOT RIGHT AT ALL





His voice is liquid gold. <3



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Shamefur dishpray


Fine, I'll watch it tonight then :V



Infrarednexus said:


> I'm a Fall person myself. I love the cooling temperature and the gentle breeze. I can't stand summertime. The heat in Arkansas is brutal.


Come down to brisbane, niiiice n chilly here mate


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 16, 2018)

You ever feel exhausted but unable to fall asleep?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You ever feel exhausted but unable to fall asleep?


I know exactly what ya mean, I usually start reading till I crash.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> but did you diiiiee???



I did. This is the ghost of Sealab. Ooooohh, you are spooked, so spooked. 



Infrarednexus said:


> You ever feel exhausted but unable to fall asleep?


I can't relate. I can fall asleep whenever, wherever. One of my useful skills.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 16, 2018)

I go back to mn tomorrow <\3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> I did. This is the ghost of Sealab. Ooooohh, you are spooked, so spooked.


I love my horror movies


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I love my horror movies


I feel like I'd do terrible in a horror movie. I just freeze in scary situations. I can't deal with that shit.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> I feel like I'd do terrible in a horror movie


You'll do fine as long as you don't go with those stereotype where they do things when it's obvious that it's a bad thing to do


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You'll do fine as long as you don't go with those stereotype where they do things when it's obvious that it's a bad thing to do



Or if you own a cat.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You'll do fine as long as you don't go with those stereotype where they do things when it's obvious that it's a bad thing to do


What? You mean don't open this door? But ....I heard a noise. We'd better check just to be sure.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> I feel like I'd do terrible in a horror movie. I just freeze in scary situations. I can't deal with that shit.


Just remember not to have sex, and always make sure everyone knows your name, plenty of screen time.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Or if you own a cat.


LOL the cat jumping out of the backseat


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> What? You mean don't open this door? But ....I heard a noise. We'd better check just to be sure.


we should totally split up - pairing with minor characters and investigate!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> we should totally split up - pairing with minor characters and investigate!



Don't forget to have premarital sex first!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Or if you own a cat.


good thing I own a cat.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 16, 2018)

I feel like I'd do well in a horror movie. I'm used to supernatural bullshit, and I'm used to psychotic bullshit.

And I know how to disarm a knife with a belt.

Also I'm batshit crazy. Honestly if I was in a horror movie I'd probably be the bad guy


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

Sealab said:


> What? You mean don't open this door? But ....I heard a noise. We'd better check just to be sure.


This is you if that's the case :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Also I'm batshit crazy. Honestly if I was in a horror movie I'd probably be the bad guy


don't you mean....the *bat* guy? badum tisssssss

actually...he sort of exists. Jeepers Creepers the bat guy. He's technically an ancient demon but he got dem bat wings and some sweet grotesque weapons such as a shuriken out of human bone and bellybutton skin.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Favourite horror movie character?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Definitely a tossup for me. 

Favorite horror movie hero goes to Wolf Cop. Alcoholic police officer by day. Crime eating werewolf by night! Awesome <:

Favorite horror movie villain though goes to the werewolf of Big Bad Wolf. He talks, cusses, and is a really really bad wolf. I love it. He's hilarious.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Definitely a tossup for me.
> 
> Favorite horror movie hero goes to Wolf Cop. Alcoholic police officer by day. Crime eating werewolf by night! Awesome <:
> 
> Favorite horror movie villain though goes to the werewolf of Big Bad Wolf. He talks, cusses, and is a really really bad wolf. I love it. He's hilarious.


You only like it because it feeds your werewolf fanboism :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You only like it because it feeds your werewolf fanboism :V



There is that. But they both are just really fun and funny to watch. I am extremely entertained. <:


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 17, 2018)

avisa said:


> You caught me.
> 
> It's probably because moderators needed to manually approve my posts as a new member, and they weren't approved until last night



Oh okay. Wondered. Anyways welcome new person!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh okay. Wondered. Anyways welcome new person!


Im glad the new kid didnt make an introduction :V
I like spontaneous people


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Im glad the new kid didnt make an introduction :V
> I like spontaneous people



I usually jump in. Or I'll make in intro at the same time. But very rarely do I make one


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Im glad the new kid didnt make an introduction :V
> I like spontaneous people


ah maybe thats why there was some post modding!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 17, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Don't forget to have premarital sex first!



That's sinful


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's sinful



Jason agrees


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ah maybe thats why there was some post modding!


I like the change, finally the staff are listening :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 17, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Jason agrees



What about a premarital orgy


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What about a premarital orgy


Everyone will die :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

That's it that's the end of the movie. Everyone dies while getting it on.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> That's it that's the end of the movie. Everyone dies while getting it on.


I had a conversation with @GarthTheWereWolf about how most horror movies nowadays never let the protagonist/anyone live. We have reached a point in our lives that movie really wants us to feel bad about watching their movie :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I had a conversation with @GarthTheWereWolf about how most horror movies nowadays never let the protagonist/anyone live. We have reached a point in our lives that movie really wants us to feel bad about watching their movie :V


for movies where I want everyone to die, I go for Final Destination. At least it's creative and made me wary of everyday objects!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> That's it that's the end of the movie. Everyone dies while getting it on.



It's important to stay hydrated. This could be the next commercial for Gatorade!



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I had a conversation with @GarthTheWereWolf about how most horror movies nowadays never let the protagonist/anyone live. We have reached a point in our lives that movie really wants us to feel bad about watching their movie :V



LOL I just read your sig line XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> for movies where I want everyone to die, I go for Final Destination. At least it's creative and made me wary of everyday objects!


I guess for me, the best philosophical horror movie I watched is the Saw series.
I can sort of agree that people take their lives for granted. Would I cut off my arm just to live? I dunno... it's a hard question to ponder


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I guess for me, the best philosophical horror movie I watched is the Saw series.
> I can sort of agree that people take their lives for granted. Would I cut off my arm just to live? I dunno... it's a hard question to ponder


I haven't seen a saw movie before. I know how it goes but never really watched it....it's like, you don't win at all at the game.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I haven't seen a saw movie before. I know how it goes but never really watched it....it's like, you don't win at all at the game.


I would advise against it unless you like seeing rivers of blood :V
but just to spoil you a little people do survive and win


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Murder porn movies, like Saw, are no fun. Monster flicks are where the real good stuff is <:


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I would advise against it unless you like seeing rivers of blood :V
> but just to spoil you a little people do survive and win


exactly why I didn't watch it when I was younger =)) I was squeamish. Now? Now....I dont know ahhaha
though it's temping to know that some of them do survive and win.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> exactly why I didn't watch it when I was younger =)) I was squeamish. Now? Now....I dont know ahhaha
> though it's temping to know that some of them do survive and win.


Blood thirsty panda you are,
The name RED panda isnt just for show :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Blood thirsty panda you are,
> The name RED panda isnt just for show :V


I chose it to be cute.
But it seems there was a truth that even I was unaware of!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I chose it to be cute.
> But it seems there was a truth that even I was unaware of!


Come let us watch people get bloodied and chopped up into little pieces in full HD! :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Favourite horror movie character?


That'd be me..,

"THIS IS MY BOOMSTICK!"


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I would advise against it unless you like seeing rivers of blood :V
> but just to spoil you a little people do survive and win


Psychological trama is the real prize!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

What year is it ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What year is it ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


1975'


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 17, 2018)

Ok, seriously, people.





What the fuck?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ok, seriously, people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We wuv u 2.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ok, seriously, people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no were you watching the racism thread?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> 1975'



Goofy is so cool :v



Yakamaru said:


> Ok, seriously, people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ok, seriously, people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I summoned you :V
Love you so much :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I summoned you :V
> Love you so much :V


Well, shit. Did you sacrifice a GPU and a CPU for my reckoning? You know I have a weak spot for those. 



DarkoKavinsky said:


> We wuv u 2.


Like, fuck. You KNOW I am going to spend like a day just going through my notifications, right? 



WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh no were you watching the racism thread?


Yes, I have been watching. It's a shitshow, like any other thread being made by that individual. Sooner or later he's going to lock it. Just watch.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, shit. Did you sacrifice a GPU and a CPU for my reckoning? You know I have a weak spot for those.


Yes and I was using them for Bitcoin mining, hope it was worth it :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh no were you watching the racism thread?


there was a racism thread?!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> there was a racism thread?!


I believe so :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I believe so :V


There is. It's seems alright :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh no. I think I'm getting sick. O ....O; who wants to place bets on how much orange juice I can chug?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There is. It's seems alright :V


Yeah I didn't think much of it when I saw it pop up a few times :V


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's a shitshow, like any other thread being made by that individual.



Shall we not talk about people behind their backs?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh no. I think I'm getting sick. O ....O; who wants to place bets on how much orange juice I can chug?


Are we talking real money? :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Are we talking real money? :V


I will not be held liable in the event one of you doesn't pay each other.
:V I merely wish to poke the pandas belly.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> That'd be me..,
> 
> "THIS IS MY BOOMSTICK!"


God I love these movies, I STILL haven't seen Ash VS The Evil Dead and I hate myself for it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 17, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Shall we not talk about people behind their backs?


It's a recurring theme. That is showing time and time again. 

Anyways. Not interested in talking about the topic. 

Have a nice day. And to the rest of you.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh no. I think I'm getting sick. O ....O; who wants to place bets on how much orange juice I can chug?


Do you have ginger?  Ginger root tea always helps me.  It’s easy to make if you don’t mind strong flavors


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Do you have ginger?  Ginger root tea always helps me.  It’s easy to make if you don’t mind strong flavors


Thats actually a really good idea, I have some ginger root available right now.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Thats actually a really good idea, I have some ginger root available right now.


Honey and lemon juice help too, both with flavor and soothing the symptoms.  Lemon juice (as long as it’s natural) can also help kill bacteria.  Sometimes I even put a tiny pinch of cayenne pepper in mine if I’m super congested


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Honey and lemon juice help too, both with flavor and soothing the symptoms.  Lemon juice (as long as it’s natural) can also help kill bacteria.  Sometimes I even put a tiny pinch of cayenne pepper in mine if I’m super congested


Oh I cant drink tea without honey anymore, I'd put it in everything if it didn't turn out to be a disaster sometimes lol. Same goes for Cayenne, I love putting it in pasta sauces and curry. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I merely wish to poke the pandas belly.


You know I'm horny now and I was just browsing for porn. Wanna help me out and talk dirty? :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know I'm horny now and I was just browsing for porn. Wanna help me out and talk dirty? :V


One time I spilt an entire tray of baked casserole on myself! :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

you two are like...traffic lights lmao


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> One time I spilt an entire tray of baked casserole on myself! :V


Wow that's pretty dirty :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's a recurring theme. That is showing time and time again.
> 
> Anyways. Not interested in talking about the topic.
> 
> Have a nice day. And to the rest of you.


Good bye!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> My lovely  government try to block Telegram by adding over 2 millions Amazon and Google IP addresses in block list.
> 
> Hundreds of services and sites are now unavailable, some of them I used for work.
> 
> Telegram still working


Man.. It really sucks when the Russian government is doing this. You deseade better :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

I guess for everywhere it’s really only a matter of time


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> My lovely  government try to block Telegram by adding over 2 millions Amazon and Google IP addresses in block list.
> 
> Hundreds of services and sites are now unavailable, some of them I used for work.
> 
> Telegram still working


well that fucking blows.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wow that's pretty dirty :V


oh yiss :V white fur is hell


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

shiT ME SIDEWAYS THIS BETTER BE REAL

www.pcgamer.com: A new BioShock game is reportedly in the works at a 'top-secret' 2K studio


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> shiT ME SIDEWAYS THIS BETTER BE REAL
> 
> www.pcgamer.com: A new BioShock game is reportedly in the works at a 'top-secret' 2K studio



Interesting, but what about the news of Dwarf Fortress using the movie Inside Out to create a new emotions-system for its AI? Now, keeping in mind thermonuclear-catsplosions and that one time all the game got so complex and advanced, the cats started dying of alcohol poisoning even though they couldn't directly consume alcohol _GASP _, I can only assume this new emotional system is going to go flawlessly.


----------



## Raggs99 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey, how's everyone doing?
I was on here awhile ago
I was dealing with some emotional issues, the last time I was here 
I'm sorry,


----------



## Raggs99 (Apr 17, 2018)

I have a tail now.
But that's about it for my fursuit so far


----------



## Raggs99 (Apr 17, 2018)

Can't seem to send it though


----------



## Raggs99 (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Raggs99 (Apr 17, 2018)

There I did it
It's an old picture, but still

Made by oble, at obletop. 
Good quality, good prices


----------



## Raggs99 (Apr 17, 2018)

I have low data, using WiFi so I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh no. I think I'm getting sick. O ....O; who wants to place bets on how much orange juice I can chug?



Awwww sheet. Cold?


----------



## Leah (Apr 17, 2018)

Good afternoon everyone! How are you all today?


----------



## Leah (Apr 17, 2018)

Raggs99 said:


> View attachment 30557



Very cute!!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

Heyo.


----------



## Leah (Apr 17, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Heyo.



Hey there!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 17, 2018)

Urgh... quite frustrated right now. I don't have a driver's license yet, so I take the bus to and from school.

If there is one thing I won't miss, it's these jerks. Every day, it's the same acid spewing idiots spitting racist, homophobic, and anti-Semitic rhetoric nonstop. Going to the school staff is useless, these idiots don't care. I've done it once before, they seemed entertained.

I'm getting real sick of it real quick. Maybe I should involve the police as well as the staff... there have been comments that could be perceived as death threats. 

Anyone have any idea of what I should do? It's starting to make me feel physically ill.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Urgh... quite frustrated right now. I don't have a driver's license yet, so I take the bus to and from school.
> 
> If there is one thing I won't miss, it's these jerks. Every day, it's the same acid spewing idiots spitting racist, homophobic, and anti-Semitic rhetoric nonstop. Going to the school staff is useless, these idiots don't care. I've done it once before, they seemed entertained.
> 
> ...


Well, I thought about saying go to the police, but we saw how well the FBI handled Parkland.  Not trying to stir the pot, just stating facts that officials were notified and didn’t raise a finger.  Unfortunately most people won’t take action until after an incident occurs.  Seriously tho, get your license ASAP.

That’s not to say that you shouldn’t call the cops, I think you absolutely should.  Just don’t get your hopes up.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Urgh... quite frustrated right now. I don't have a driver's license yet, so I take the bus to and from school.
> 
> If there is one thing I won't miss, it's these jerks. Every day, it's the same acid spewing idiots spitting racist, homophobic, and anti-Semitic rhetoric nonstop. Going to the school staff is useless, these idiots don't care. I've done it once before, they seemed entertained.
> 
> ...


Agreed that involving the police and staff is a viable next course of action. I am sorry that you have to deal with this :/


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Well, I thought about saying go to the police, but we saw how well the FBI handled Parkland.  Not trying to stir the pot, just stating facts that officials were notified and didn’t raise a finger.  Unfortunately most people won’t take action until after an incident occurs.  Seriously tho, get your license ASAP.
> 
> That’s not to say that you shouldn’t call the cops, I think you absolutely should.  Just don’t get your hopes up.





aloveablebunny said:


> Agreed that involving the police and staff is a viable next course of action. I am sorry that you have to deal with this :/



What makes this even worse is that the bus driver can undoubtedly hear everything, with how loud they are, and yet she doesn't do _anything._


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

It also might not be a bad idea to fortify yourself personally.  Learn self defense.  Find out what sort of protective devices or weapons your school allows and protect yourself with whatever you can.  People who are outwardly violent, hateful, and racist can be dangerous, especially when they start spouting off anti-Semitic slurs.


DragonMaster21 said:


> What makes this even worse is that the bus driver can undoubtedly hear everything, with how loud they are, and yet she doesn't do _anything._


She’s probably terrified too tbh.  Doesn’t excuse her for being a doormat about it tho.  She’s an authority figure


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> What makes this even worse is that the bus driver can undoubtedly hear everything, with how loud they are, and yet she doesn't do _anything._





WithMyBearHands said:


> It also might not be a bad idea to fortify yourself personally.  Learn self defense.  Find out what sort of protective devices or weapons your school allows and protect yourself with whatever you can.  People who are outwardly violent, hateful, and racist can be dangerous, especially when they start spouting off anti-Semitic slurs.
> 
> She’s probably terrified too tbh.  Doesn’t excuse her for being a doormat about it tho.  She’s an authority figure



Agree with the above. As a staff member, the bus driver does have a duty to report this kind of behavior. Her job involves making an environment safe for students.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Awwww sheet. Cold?


Yeah I think so actually, been feelin like hell all day.  ʕ ;•ᴥ•ʔ



DragonMaster21 said:


> Urgh... quite frustrated right now. I don't have a driver's license yet, so I take the bus to and from school.
> 
> If there is one thing I won't miss, it's these jerks. Every day, it's the same acid spewing idiots spitting racist, homophobic, and anti-Semitic rhetoric nonstop. Going to the school staff is useless, these idiots don't care. I've done it once before, they seemed entertained.
> 
> ...


Well that's absolute shit, I'm sorry ya have to deal with that.
I'm kind of bad with advice for this kinda thing but I'd say to raise hell to the staff for starters if it keeps going on.  Reporting this kinda thing is pretty damn important.
Also learn how to shoulder throw. * Judo is fun.*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

If they've made death threats to you, emphasize  those. They're obligated to respond. Also, make sure it's documented that you've gone to the school staff.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> If they've made death threats to you, emphasize  those. They're obligated to respond. Also, make sure it's documented that you've gone to the school staff.


Definitely document everything.  Start recording your bus rides if you can.  Even if it’s only audio.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Definitely document everything.  Start recording your bus rides if you can.  Even if it’s only audio.


Do exercise caution with this - some states require a two-party consent for being recorded (audio or video) or you risk it not being viable evidence should something like this end up going to court. I am not familiar with MN's laws regarding this, unfortunately.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Do exercise caution with this - some states require a two-party consent for being recorded (audio or video) or you risk it not being viable evidence should something like this end up going to court. I am not familiar with MN's laws regarding this, unfortunately.


Well, I meant make sure the school staff is recording that these incidents actually happened. They may not be and if something were to happen, they could claim they didn't know. If you have get your parents/legal guardians to go into the school to make sure they know and are documenting these death threats, do so quickly. I hope this work out in your favor quickly. I swear, kids can be pricks these days.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 17, 2018)

K, thank you everyone for your suggestions. I plan on talking to my case manager (I have an IEP), as well as my assistant principal to see how this situation can be resolved.

Just as clarification: The death threats haven't been to me personally (no one knows I'm gay IRL), but they have been thrown around as generalities, mostly against gay people and people of the Jewish faith.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Well, I meant make sure the school staff is recording that these incidents actually happened. They may not be and if something were to happen, they could claim they didn't know. If you have get your parents/legal guardians to go into the school to make sure they know and are documenting these death threats, do so quickly. I hope this work out in your favor quickly. I swear, kids can be pricks these days.


Most, if not all, school buses should have audio/video recording equipment on board, no? I just thought about that.

@DragonMaster21 I would urge you to have the school pull the audio/video from the bus if so.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> K, thank you everyone for your suggestions. I plan on talking to my case manager (I have an IEP), as well as my assistant principal to see how this situation can be resolved.
> 
> Just as clarification: The death threats haven't been to me personally (no one knows I'm gay IRL), but they have been thrown around as generalities, mostly against gay people and people of the Jewish faith.


Just stay safe, man. It's nice to see someone your age doing something about that kind of hate, though.


----------



## avisa (Apr 17, 2018)

Leah said:


> Good afternoon everyone! How are you all today?


Hey. What is a Snep????? :O


----------



## Leah (Apr 17, 2018)

avisa said:


> Hey. What is a Snep????? :O



It's short for snow leopard


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

It's odd.. I know Jews sucks children's dick during circumcision

That's pretty gay :V


----------



## avisa (Apr 17, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> What makes this even worse is that the bus driver can undoubtedly hear everything, with how loud they are, and yet she doesn't do _anything._


This is the biggest problem of your situation imo, you should emphasize this when you bring it up


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's odd.. I know Jews sucks children's dick during circumcision
> 
> That's pretty gay :V


random as dice, hiya panda :V


----------



## avisa (Apr 17, 2018)

Barbara bush is dead


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> random as dice, hiya panda :V


Slept 12 hours today and I'm ready to roll, wanna play diablo or Dota2 today?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

avisa said:


> Barbara bush


George Bush's wife?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Slept 12 hours today and I'm ready to roll, wanna play diablo or Dota2 today?


I don't have Dota2 installed but diablo sounds fun!


----------



## avisa (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> George Bush's wife?


H. W. Bush's wife.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's odd.. I know Jews sucks children's dick during circumcision
> 
> That's pretty gay :V


What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

avisa said:


> H. W. Bush's wife.


George Bush's Mom?


----------



## avisa (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> George Bush's Mom?


Jeb!'s mom as well!


LogicNuke said:


> What. The. Fuck.


lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

avisa said:


> Jeb!'s mom as well!


I wonder if the funeral was anything like JF Kennedy's wife. I didn't like it


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's odd.. I know Jews sucks children's dick during circumcision
> 
> That's pretty gay :V


Why would you say this? Seriously.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

A little something to cheer you up.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> A little something to cheer you up.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


>


OMG their voices are the best.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Why would you say this? Seriously.


Is it not gay to suck dicks? :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is it not gay to suck dicks? :V


Do they actually do that during circumcision?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is it not gay to suck dicks? :V


Dude, we just had a brief discussion here on Antisemitism. There is a time and place for everything.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Do they actually do that during circumcision?


I've read articles.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Dude, we just had a brief discussion here on Antisemitism. There is a time and place for everything.


I didn't quote anyone but was just a random thought and has no connection about the previous topic :V


----------



## verneder (Apr 17, 2018)

Ahoy! How’s everything around here?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I've read articles.


I believe they just remove the foreskin rather than peel it apart? kinda scary doing it using crude instruments


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I believe they just remove the foreskin rather than peel it apart? kinda scary doing it using crude instruments


Is it a necessary procedure? Do we have to do it still? What benefits come with it?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Is it a necessary procedure. Do we have to do it still? What benefits come with it?


Removing the blood?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

verneder said:


> Ahoy! How’s everything around here?


Doin well!  Just readin'



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I believe they just remove the foreskin rather than peel it apart? kinda scary doing it using crude instruments


Yeah a device is used to remove it, several types I believe.  There's very little bleeding and the process doesnt take long.



Infrarednexus said:


> Is it a necessary procedure? Do we have to do it still? What benefits come with it?


There has been debate on the procedure, supposedly there are health benefits to removing the foreskin.  However this also causes a decrease in sensitivity towards the glands.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Doin well!  Just readin'
> 
> 
> Yeah a device is used to remove it, several types I believe.  There's very little bleeding and the process doesnt take long.
> ...


So your saying it makes sex feel less awesome?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So your saying it makes sex feel less awesome?


I don't think so?  I just looked up some articles and apparently there have been Danish studies that have disproved that.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

It's weird how this thread just stops for long periods of time randomly.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I don't think so? I just looked up some articles and apparently there have been Danish studies that have disproved that.


I think it's more on stopping the bleeding, have you ever sucked blood out of your wound and the bleeding becomes less? I'd think it's something like that. My theory is that the foreskin on the baby's dick has less blood veins


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

Goodness, what did I walk into?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Goodness, what did I walk into?


Awkward!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Goodness, what did I walk into?


We're talking science >:V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Awkward!



I just poked my snoot in as I haven't been super active in here, and see all this xD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I just poked my snoot in as I haven't been super active in here, and see all this xD


I keep peeking in on the racism thread to see who triggers first.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We're talking science >:V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I keep peeking in on the racism thread to see who triggers first.


Would you like some popcorn?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


>




 

Let the meme war begin :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's weird how this thread just stops for long periods of time randomly.


I don't respond as frequently as I should 




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We're talking science >:V


Varying degrees of science! :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's odd.. I know Jews sucks children's dick during circumcision
> 
> That's pretty gay :V


That’s a pretty ballsy thing to post after we were just talking about how you should report anti-Semitism but okay


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30582
> 
> Let the meme war begin :V


What have I brought upon myself? @_@


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> What have I brought upon myself? @_@


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30583


I have no idea where you keep finding these images but for the love of God please keep posting them.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

good morning, homos!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> good morning, homos!


Homo sapiens? Why yes, I am! :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30583


Gold. XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> good morning, homos!


_GOOOOD MOOOORNIIING DAAARLING!_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have no idea where you keep finding these images but for the love of God please keep posting them.


he's the jizz_—_I mean... he's the gif lord


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well it's almost 2am in Japan so I'll just drop this real quick:
> Ever since @GreenZone brought up the"bear" clique, I was bothered, I can't stop thinking about how I'm affecting the traffic in "open chat", I don't like circlejerking that is why I prefer using the forums to socialize vs discord. Its really hard to put my finger on, I don't know the cause of why I don't see the same people who used to occupy this thread, did I intimidate them? Maybe I should lay off the forums less for people to get a chance to shitpost?
> So much questions, very little time...


Missed the conversation, but I really want to get my 2 cents in here.

Now I can't speak for anyone other than myself, but you guys are basically the only reason I'm anywhere near as active as I am.  Seeing you all get along and have fun really pushed me to try and join in; positivity is contagious, after all.
I do think there are some issues with the approachability and intimidating nature of the forums in general, but that is not your doing.

So, no; I think you're all fine and awesome as is.  Have a digital hug and digital cookie.


Now for your obligatory, zenmaldita patented, "Oh no I told people how I feel" meme :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Nahhh "maldita" in my native language just means an _unpleasant_ girl - sassy and opinionated. Not that there's anything wrong with being sassy and opinionated in general, but in a conservative country like mine....


I feel so stupid for not noticing this 
Spanish was my favorite language class in school.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> So, no; I think you're all fine and awesome as is. Have a digital hug and digital cookie.







I would send you some hug but I can only send it as standard shipping, 7-10 business days with no tracking number


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Now for your obligatory, zenmaldita patented, "Oh no I told people how I feel" meme :V


oh fuck.
*hi 5's you for sharing your feelings*


DeeTheDragon said:


> I feel so stupid for not noticing this
> Spanish was my favorite language class in school.


technically it did mean "damned" the meaning just changed over time in the same way you'd use 'damn' as "the damned dishes! the damned bills! that damn girl and her opinions!" =))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I would send you some hug but I can only send it as standard shipping, 7-10 business days with no tracking number


If only there's a cookie service that lets you order cookies for other people, and they can pick it up at a physical shop branch near them with your tracking number.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

@PolarizedBear 

Just a reminder :V we're going to play diable again after 1 and a half hour :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> If only there's a cookie service that lets you order cookies for other people, and they can pick it up at a physical shop branch near them with your tracking number.


It's not a bad idea. Maybe expand that to all kinds of baked goods and build a business empire off it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> If the furry fandom can go one day without drama I will give up porn


Who the hell wants you to stop doing porn?
OK guys lets cause some drama :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

So what are y’all, PlayStation people?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's not a bad idea. Maybe expand that to all kinds of baked goods and build a business empire off it.


Insomnia Cookies does that, I’m pretty sure.  I’ve literally seen them in only one city


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So what are y’all, PlayStation people?


I still use an Xbox 360. Too many good games to switch consoles.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I still use an Xbox 360. Too many good games to switch consoles.


I feel it, I mostly got a new system cause my spouse kept wanting me to play Destiny so they just paid for half :T


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So what are y’all, PlayStation people?


I'm a nintendo person but I don't mind "handling" some playstation people


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I feel it, I mostly got a new system cause my spouse kept wanting me to play Destiny so they just paid for half :T


My brother has a PS4 and he loves all its games and features. I might get one of my own.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm tempted to cop an Xbox One now that I'm off to pass the time. Though I'll probably just play Destiny.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> 
> Just a reminder :V we're going to play diable again after 1 and a half hour :V


Debating with myself on whether or not I should try joining.

Still haven't downloaded the game, and my bedtime is coming up soon...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm tempted to cop an Xbox One now that I'm off to pass the time. Though I'll probably just play Destiny.


Get switch and play pokken with me :V

I swear by Zelda BoTW. best Zelda game ever 10/10 would play again


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Debating with myself on whether or not I should try joining.
> 
> Still haven't downloaded the game, and my bedtime is coming up soon...


I don't want to impose :V Sleep is important 
I get chest pains if I dont sleep enough


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Get switch and play pokken with me :V
> 
> I swear by Zelda BoTW. best Zelda game ever 10/10 would play again


I need to get back into Nintendo. I used to love the Zelda games for the Game Boy Advance and Game Cube.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Get switch and play pokken with me :V
> 
> I swear by Zelda BoTW. best Zelda game ever 10/10 would play again


I second this opinion.

Does anybody still drag out an n64 to play all the old Zelda games?  I caught the nostalgia last summer and played through Majora's Mask.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I need to get back into Nintendo. I used to love the Zelda games for the Game Boy Advance and Game Cube.


Yay! I swear by my dad's sweet jizz that you'll love it. it's open world and story driven


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I caught the nostalgia last summer and played through Majora's Mask.


@GarthTheWereWolf bought me Ocarina of Time and Majoras Mask on 3ds. finished majoras mask with all mask and all hearts. I didnt do 100% completion on Ocarina of Time though


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yay! I swear by my dad's sweet jizz that you'll love it. it's open world and story driven


All the best games are open world. That's one of the reasons I loved Zelda.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Question:  What does following someone actually do?

I kinda want to throw some out here and there, but if it's just going to start clogging my notifications I won't bother.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

I just heard a few gunshots down the street from my house


DeeTheDragon said:


> Question:  What does following someone actually do?
> 
> I kinda want to throw some out here and there, but if it's just going to start clogging my notifications I won't bother.


It allows you to see when they are online and when they reply to a certain thread.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> my dad's sweet jizz


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I just heard a few gunshots down the street from my house
> 
> It allows you to see when they are online and when they reply to a certain thread.


Oh, I see!  It's the stalker button, _perfect_ :V

So does that mean my inbox won't fill up?

Also, stay safe.  Guns scare me even though I live in a house full of them.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Oh, I see!  It's the stalker button, _perfect_ :V
> 
> So does that mean my inbox won't fill up?
> 
> Also, stay safe.  Guns scare me even though I live in a house full of them.


It wont fill up that much, and if it does you can always unfollow them.

By the way, thanks for the warning. Don't worry, it sounded like just a 22 caliber shot. Nothing too bad.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


>


Semen is still semen, let's not waste it :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> good morning, homos!


Good morning! I cant stop sneezing! >8D



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> 
> Just a reminder :V we're going to play diable again after 1 and a half hour :V


Alright, just stepped my butt outta the shower, why is every washroom on this damn continent so small o ...o;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Good morning! I cant stop sneezing! >8D
> 
> 
> Alright, just stepped my butt outta the shower, why is every washroom on this damn continent so small o ...o;


Are you bogsbear?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I second this opinion.
> 
> Does anybody still drag out an n64 to play all the old Zelda games?  I caught the nostalgia last summer and played through Majora's Mask.


I bought a N64 just because the game shop had a copy of Ocarina of Time for a killer price

Also if anyone still plays Destiny 2 and needs another person for a raid hmu my clan is dead rn


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It wont fill up that much, and if it does you can always unfollow them.
> 
> By the way, thanks for the warning. Don't worry, it sounded like just a 22 caliber shot. Nothing too bad.


I guess I can fire away then, prepare for a follow storm.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Are you bogsbear?


Am I a what? :V



DeeTheDragon said:


> I second this opinion.
> 
> Does anybody still drag out an n64 to play all the old Zelda games?  I caught the nostalgia last summer and played through Majora's Mask.


Yes but for Mischief Makers and Jet Force Gemini.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I bought a N64 just because the game shop had a copy of Ocarina of Time for a killer price
> 
> Also if anyone still plays Destiny 2 and needs another person for a raid hmu my clan is dead rn


The best reason to get an N64.

I've been wondering whether or not I should cave in and get Destiny 2.  I really like the concept, but none of my friends play the game so I feel it would meet the same fate as my experience with Warframe.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Am I a what? :V


Oh nothing it just seems you two showered at the same time :V


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986417857939607552


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 17, 2018)

How are people today?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are people today?


Good, Yakamaru came in the other day but you scared him off again :V
You two should be friends


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are people today?


Getting ready to call it a night.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are people today?


Less sick than yesterday, but also one day closer to my ultimate demise.

I think those `bout average out :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> The best reason to get an N64.
> 
> I've been wondering whether or not I should cave in and get Destiny 2.  I really like the concept, but none of my friends play the game so I feel it would meet the same fate as my experience with Warframe.


Ages of Triumph shirt owner of D1, I havent played D2 in months now.  Just no reason to play it really.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh nothing it just seems you two showered at the same time :V
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986417857939607552


Bear hivemind I suppose







BahgDaddy said:


> How are people today?


sick as a dog lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> The best reason to get an N64.
> 
> I've been wondering whether or not I should cave in and get Destiny 2.  I really like the concept, but none of my friends play the game so I feel it would meet the same fate as my experience with Warframe.


The new season is about to drop, so right now would probably be the best time so you could catch up before it starts.  I have no idea what it’s gonna be as the game is super slow right now, most people have what they want and won’t be on until May


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

DJ-Rodney :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> DJ-Rodney :V


ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ yep


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ yep


You like his stuff? :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Follow storm has been launched.

Am I cool yet? :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Follow storm has been launched.
> 
> Am I cool yet? :V


+1 commend 
Shall I send you nudes? V:


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> +1 commend
> Shall I send you nudes? V:


I only accept tasteful noods :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You like his stuff? :V


Yeah I like some pictures I've seen him make “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔI love the way he does bears


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I only accept tasteful noods :V


Ok then V:



 

Such fine taste hope you 10/10 bang it :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Yeah I like some pictures I've seen him make “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔI love the way he does bears


Love his stuff too. 

Too bad I can't commission him :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Love his stuff too.
> 
> Too bad I can't commission him :V


Doesn't accept out of country I'm guessin?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Doesn't accept out of country I'm guessin?


No he's my ex's best friend


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Good, Yakamaru came in the other day but you scared him off again :V
> You two should be friends



I am who I am. If i don't get along with someone, I just don't. Nothin wrong with that.  



DeeTheDragon said:


> Less sick than yesterday, but also one day closer to my ultimate demise.
> 
> I think those `bout average out :V



Ohh, hope you feel better :/


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok then V:
> 
> View attachment 30590
> 
> Such fine taste hope you 10/10 bang it :V



I'm umm hard as stone. 

Har har


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I am who I am. If i don't get along with someone, I just don't. Nothin wrong with that.


Can I ship you two still? You two are so adorable :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can I ship you two still? You two are so adorable :V



I'm honestly quite prickly


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No he's my ex's best friend


ohhhhhhhhhhhh
My bad mate, my apologies


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok then V:
> 
> View attachment 30590
> 
> Such fine taste hope you 10/10 bang it :V


Does this make us noods buds?  I feel obliged to add my amateur pun to the chaos.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
> My bad mate, my apologies
> View attachment 30591


No worries I still want to commission him, dunno how to ask without him prodding me


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No worries I still want to commission him, dunno how to ask without him prodding me


Ahh I gotcha, I can see how that'd be a tad tricky.




i cant stop sneezing


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh I gotcha, I can see how that'd be a tad tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my nose is itching... you mustve given me bear flu ;V

also im almost going online :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Am I a what? :V
> 
> 
> Yes but for *Mischief Makers* and Jet Force Gemini.



Mischief makers is so damned good <3

Through fire justice is served!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> my nose is itching... you mustve given me bear flu ;V
> 
> also im almost going online :V


My cold's given me a migraine, its starting to hurt to look at the screen.
ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ Please kill me



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Mischief makers is so damned good <3
> 
> Through fire justice is served!










*SHAKE SHAKE*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> my nose is itching... you mustve given me bear flu ;V
> 
> also im almost going online :V


Kill the devil for me, I'm choosing sleep over enjoying life :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)

play-station and pc is me! :3c


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> My cold's given me a migraine, its starting to hurt to look at the screen.
> ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ Please kill me



Excedrin and zinc are your friend


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

Online now. Inv me guys


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 17, 2018)

I hate being cold in mn :sob:


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 17, 2018)

My brain hurts. I broke it. I have the dumb now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2018)

@GarthTheWereWolf


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

@PolarizedBear i know this will sound like a dummy fuck ignorant question but how readily available is eucalyptus where you are?  Taking a hot shower over eucalyptus leaves or extract is supposed to ease the tension in your sinuses and help relieve headaches


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 18, 2018)

My brother: "Ever since you turned bi you've seemed a lot happier." 

Me: "I didn't turn. I upgraded."


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> My brother: "Ever since you turned bi you've seemed a lot happier."
> 
> Me: "I didn't turn. I upgraded."


That sounds more like bionic than bisexual

Tbh if anyone asks for clarification you should definitely go with bionic


----------



## Simo (Apr 18, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> My brain hurts. I broke it. I have the dumb now.



Sometimes I get this from lack of sleep, especially after long periods of days: Just can't think. 

But I think your wit and wisdom will return, after all you're a skunk, and thus, the most majestic, lovable, intelligent, cute, cuddly, sexy, fun-loving, emphatic and modest species in the fandom. : P


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> @PolarizedBear i know this will sound like a dummy fuck ignorant question but how readily available is eucalyptus where you are?  Taking a hot shower over eucalyptus leaves or extract is supposed to ease the tension in your sinuses and help relieve headaches


We have eucalyptus all over the bloody place, I had no idea about the headache thing though.  I'll try that out and see if that helps my migraines.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 18, 2018)

Morning fuzzballs! I'd like to apologise for my last "rant", but it was my depression making me feel that way. Anyways, I saw my consultant yesterday (in regards to my ongoing knee pain), and now waiting for an arthroscopy to see if that solves the issue.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Morning fuzzballs! I'd like to apologise for my last "rant", but it was my depression making me feel that way. Anyways, I saw my consultant yesterday (in regards to my ongoing knee pain), and now waiting for an arthroscopy to see if that solves the issue.


so that's where you went!
I tied you up in my playroom and found you gone
tsk tsk


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> so that's where you went!
> I tied you up in my playroom and found you gone
> tsk tsk


Try all you like, no one can keep this wolf tied up ^^
And good morning my wifey @zenmaldita


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh my cheesy Christ, I had to read a Sun article for coursework, then write about why it inspired me to write what I wrote. Good Christ how can some of these people be called journalists?

Here's the headline of the article:

_"MANE ATTRACTION Inside the weird world of the ‘furry’ fetish… where people don full animal bodysuits before getting VERY frisky It is estimated that two-thirds of the 250,000 'furries' in the US are men and a large number come from the IT and technology professions"_

I think just reading it burst a vain, I can't tell.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 18, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Oh my cheesy Christ, I had to read a Sun article for coursework, then write about why it inspired me to write what I wrote. Good Christ how can some of these people be called journalists?
> 
> Here's the headline of the article:
> 
> ...


It's the Sun, what you expect?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Oh my cheesy Christ, I had to read a Sun article for coursework, then write about why it inspired me to write what I wrote. Good Christ how can some of these people be called journalists?
> 
> Here's the headline of the article:
> 
> ...


This is why I really think people shouldn’t talk about furries at all lol even the well meaning ones, the world has a pretty solid opinion of the fandom and it isn’t a good one.  It’s especially not one that’s gonna change anytime soon


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 18, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> It's the Sun, what you expect?



I expected it to be shit, and to get me extra marks for saying it was shit and inspired me to write something that wasn't shit.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

So um

There _may _or _may not _be someone cooking meth behind the dumpster at my apartments

‘Murica


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So um
> 
> There _may _or _may not _be someone cooking meth behind the dumpster at my apartments
> 
> ‘Murica


what happens if u report it and it turns out no one was cooking meth?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> what happens if u report it and it turns out no one was cooking meth?


That’s exactly what I’m worried about.  This town doesn’t smell the best anyway.  It could have been anything smokey and pungent honestly.  It was just scary similar

It was like... rotten electricity is the best way I can describe it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 18, 2018)

Finished reading a news article that claims North and South Korea are set to end a 68-year war with America and their nuclear weapons programme.

This has to be some sort of trick. There is no way an idiot like Trump could end such an historical conflict like this, unless his over-inflated ego and sense of self-worth was far to intimidating for them, or maybe it was the joint attack with Brittan and France on Syria that did it, or maybe it's a ruse so NK can continue with their testing.


This just doesn't feel right.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Finished reading a news article that claims North and South Korea are set to end a 68-year war with America and their nuclear weapons programme.
> 
> This has to be some sort of trick. There is no way an idiot like Trump could end such an historical conflict like this, unless his over-inflated ego and sense of self-worth was far to intimidating for them, or maybe it was the joint attack with Brittan and France on Syria that did it, or maybe it's a ruse so NK can continue with their testing.
> 
> ...



My uncle made an interesting point about American intervention in the area denying N and S Korea the ability to come together to discuss diplomacy.

He reckoned Trump has been so out of it, so to speak, that the two of them would rather conduct diplomacy independently.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It was like... rotten electricity is the best way I can describe it


The smell of rotten electricity is a danger in itself. Better check your wires and outlets, we don't want a spark fire.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The smell of rotten electricity is a danger in itself. Better check your wires and outlets, we don't want a spark fire.


My unit is fine, the dumpster itself takes a solid five minutes to walk to one way


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My unit is fine, the dumpster itself takes a solid five minutes to walk to one way


could be someone else's unit then OR they cookin meth lol either way that's worrying
stay strong bear pal


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> could be someone else's unit then OR they cookin meth lol either way that's worrying
> stay strong bear pal


It’s Kentucky, I’m not surprised with anything it could be lol

Some of the local yokels are literally blue


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s Kentucky, I’m not surprised with anything it could be lol
> 
> Some of the local yokels are literally blue


yikes. duhno how it is in Kentucky but stay safe :3c


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

also found a neat gif of @Mikazuki Marazhu 
such majesty.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well it's almost 2am in Japan so I'll just drop this real quick:
> Ever since @GreenZone brought up the"bear" clique, I was bothered, I can't stop thinking about how I'm affecting the traffic in "open chat", I don't like circlejerking that is why I prefer using the forums to socialize vs discord. Its really hard to put my finger on, I don't know the cause of why I don't see the same people who used to occupy this thread, did I intimidate them? Maybe I should lay off the forums less for people to get a chance to shitpost?
> So much questions, very little time...




i don't think its that but there's a time to change over to inboxing take @LogicNuke  he wants to get a husky and wanted to ask me questions about what its like to own one as he's an inexperienced dog owner to begin with so rather than spam open chat with just our conversation he took it over to inboxing 

you and PB seem to have something genuine going on and take up a lot of the thread if you look back you can see where others have tried to steer the conversation away you PB and Zen but you three just totally ignore it and keep doing what you're doing 

don't take offence to what i'm saying i'm just saying sometimes you need to think "is this something i can be doing over inboxing" particularly if its a continuation of the same conversation over days


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> My uncle made an interesting point about American intervention in the area denying N and S Korea the ability to come together to discuss diplomacy.
> 
> He reckoned Trump has been so out of it, so to speak, that the two of them would rather conduct diplomacy independently.



strategically no one actually wants a united Korea its going to cause a massive refugee crisis for China and historically a united Korea has been a very powerful nation in Asia actually more so than Japan or China even


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh, speaking of coursework, I just realised that all three pieces of coursework I have done are in some way related to furries...

I'm not gonna be surprised if my exam piece will be related to furries somehow.

I hope they don't all get sent to the same examiner.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> strategically no one actually wants a united Korea its going to cause a massive refugee crisis for China and historically a united Korea has been a very powerful nation in Asia actually more so than Japan or China even



Yes, they weren't one to be fucked with back in their day.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Finished reading a news article that claims North and South Korea are set to end a 68-year war with America and their nuclear weapons programme.
> 
> This has to be some sort of trick. There is no way an idiot like Trump could end such an historical conflict like this, unless his over-inflated ego and sense of self-worth was far to intimidating for them, or maybe it was the joint attack with Brittan and France on Syria that did it, or maybe it's a ruse so NK can continue with their testing.
> 
> ...




i think nations are realising its not the cold war anymore and you can just put on this facade of your nation anymore Russia seemed to very quickly back down from its threats and is being diplomatic that's because  we (the west) know its not that powerful its got no money its main military body is heavily outdated a large chunk of the population hate Putin mainly because he's manipulating the constitution to stay in power we know he's trying to resurrect soviet policies and we know he's actively suppressing any counter demonstrations against him it wouldn't take all that much to cause civil unrest in Russia


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 30603 also found a neat gif of @Mikazuki Marazhu
> such majesty.


Zen I'm going to turn straight because of you :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> this is really baaaaaaaad..........
> 
> works paid me twice in the same week that means i have to give it back which is a shitfight that's going to take months and  they'll expect me not to touch a cent of it in the meantime


Ive heard this happen once from a friend where he said it was deliberately done to prevent someone at getting a promotion


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ive heard this happen once from a friend where he said it was deliberately done to prevent someone at getting a promotion



it just happens but the thing is it could be because they forgot to pay me one week like 2 years ago it can happen i once got a $15,000 lump sum i had no idea what it for it turned out i was under paid over an 18 month period so without telling me they just dumped it into my account also i don't know why i posted up an image that was rather gay of me


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 18, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Oh my cheesy Christ, I had to read a Sun article for coursework, then write about why it inspired me to write what I wrote. Good Christ how can some of these people be called journalists?
> 
> Here's the headline of the article:
> 
> ...



Yes, that's overdoing it.  But then some furry always responds by going too far the other way and saying that the vast majority have no sexual side to their interests, when 10 minutes of browsing furry sites will dispel that idea.  It's a weird cycle I see happening, and I wonder how much it really helps us.  I'm going to presume your response was more nuanced...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> it just happens but the thing is it could be because they forgot to pay me one week like 2 years ago also i don't know why i posted up an image that was rather gay of me


I know how much you're making, please get me art as a present <:3c


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I know how much you're making, please get me art as a present <:3c




i'll get you goatse in the style of the scream with chris chans head as the sun


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> But then some furry always responds by going too far the other way and saying that the vast majority have no sexual side to their interests, when 10 minutes of browsing furry sites will dispel that idea.


Try 10 seconds.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

i am so tired i might go to bed at 8pm tonight we had to do two fucking fitness tests in the same day


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yes, that's overdoing it.  But then some furry always responds by going too far the other way and saying that the vast majority have no sexual side to their interests, when 10 minutes of browsing furry sites will dispel that idea.  It's a weird cycle I see happening, and I wonder how much it really helps us.  I'm going to presume your response was more nuanced...



I didn't bring-up the sexual side of things. I made a comment about the use of words like 'fag' and 'paedo' to describe furries at the beginning and end, but mostly focused on how fur-meets in real life are very open and social events with people from all over the place practicing many, many different talents.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Zen I'm going to turn straight because of you :V


why wat i do?! no
stay gay.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> why wat i do?! no
> stay gay.


Help me Zen :V 
@WithMyBearHands is making me straight :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Help me Zen :V
> @WithMyBearHands is making me straight :V


Just think of the bara boys. :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

PB, STRIP.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

My.. biological... Clock... It's... Ticking... I want... Children... Must resist...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> PB, STRIP.


Yes mam, jus' dont tell anyone.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My.. biological... Clock... It's... Ticking... I want... Children... Must resist...


How the devil do ya have a clock mate!?  Just hug the stripping polar bear. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> How the devil do ya have a clock mate!?  Just hug the stripping polar bear. :V


I'm still a guy you know :V
There will be a point in your life where you'll wonder when you'll settle in with a family :V
I get that everyday... Hence my fetish for mpreg :V

Mark my words... You'll get to that point XD


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

adopt me. end of problem.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> adopt me. end of problem.


OwO

But they means you'll start calling me "daddy" :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm still a guy you know :V
> There will be a point in your life where you'll wonder when you'll settle in with a family :V
> I get that everyday... Hence my fetish for mpreg :V
> 
> Mark my words... You'll get to that point XD




nup


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nup


You can empathize right? :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You can empathize right? :V



i can empathize with you but we wont ever get to the stage of men being able to have surgery to have a child its too complicated and not feasible the mount of organ transplants and drugs involved you wouldn't want to do it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i can empathize with you but we wont ever get to the stage of men being able to have surgery to have a child its too complicated and not feasible the mount of organ transplants and drugs involved you wouldn't want to do it


I know I know V:
It's still sad though... 
Call me shallow but id like a child of my own flesh and blood


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I know I know V:
> It's still sad though...
> Call me shallow but id like a child of my own flesh and blood


I can understand, I've heard of gay couples and new methods they've used to have a kid.  :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I know I know V:
> It's still sad though...
> Call me shallow but id like a child of my own flesh and blood




you're in Japan impregnate an Anime girl and then move to Aus with PB and we can all go drinking on week ends


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you're in Japan impregnate an Anime girl and then move to Aus with PB and we can all go drinking on week ends


That seems possible but how would PB feel about that? Wouldn't it be better if we both have babies with the same woman? :V

I hope he doesn't mind some pussy :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That seems possible but how would PB feel about that? Wouldn't it be better if we both have babies with the same woman? :V
> 
> I hope he doesn't mind some pussy :V




i would LOVE to take you guys out on ANZAC day you would not survive picture the hangover X1000 over 2-3 days and you pictured an hour of what its like

here's an example i remember one night waking up in a fucking beach side post modernism MANSION no one remembers how we got there and i just remember being woken up by my section commander he's naked and just says "oi Greenzone mate four birds upstairs ready to go lets go that's not a request i'm ordering you to (name) and (name) are already up there lets go"

i don't even remember the events leading up to being there and it was the night after ANZAC day


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That seems possible but how would PB feel about that? Wouldn't it be better if we both have babies with the same woman? :V
> 
> I hope he doesn't mind some pussy :V


Dont they just donate it from both men nowadays and they make the baby that way :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

can just extract an egg cell put it on a petri dish and get some sperm----buttt i think u gotta put it back in the uterus so i guess she gonn carry it still. 

but at least u dont have to fuck her


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

an artificial womb is in development i think..
they managed to grow sheep??? kinda nasty cos u see the whole process but fascinating to science nuts i suppose


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> can just extract an egg cell put it on a petri dish and get some sperm----buttt i think u gotta put it back in the uterus so i guess she gonn carry it still.
> 
> but at least u dont have to fuck her


Thats what I figured. Do ya think we could create sheep that barked?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> but at least u dont have to fuck her


I don't mind having sex with a woman 
I'll most likely just enjoy the sensation rather than enjoying the sight of a woman. Does that make me bi-sexual? Oh god please let me stay gay :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't mind having sex with a woman


I'm sorry Panpan.
You're bi.

jkjk idk. maybe your orientation is "sex:yes"


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't mind having sex with a woman
> I'll most likely just enjoy the sensation rather than enjoying the sight of a woman. Does that make me bi-sexual? Oh god please let me stay gay :V


Considering it deals with what kinda person you prefer and gay guys use fleshlights on the daily. Yes, yer still gay dork :V I dont get turned on by women either but that's just how sex works.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Thats what I figured. Do ya think we could create sheep that barked?


I'm not sure how will that sound
BAHAHAHAHAAHAHARK
it feels like it's insulting me.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

see this is why i don't like this thread now the conversation just moves on i'm no longer apart of it there's no context into what's being said


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> see this is why i don't like this thread now the conversation just moves on i'm no longer apart of it there's no context into what's being said


I did talk to her and I asked her to unblock you. She just needs time but you're cool :V she just doesn't like being guilt tripped


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm not sure how will that sound
> BAHAHAHAHAAHAHARK
> it feels like it's insulting me.


:V "this fleece. It angers me."



GreenZone said:


> see this is why i don't like this thread now the conversation just moves on i'm no longer apart of it there's no context into what's being said


Wot


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I did talk to her and I asked her to unblock you. She just needs time but you're cool :V she just doesn't like being guilt tripped




that's not what i meant also i'd delete that you'll get both of us banned since its against rules mate 6 months being away i forgot how thin skinned and toxic the furry fandom is i like you believe in free speech and anti PC that's why i'm getting blocked by the looks of things Yakamaru isn't as active either as a result a few of the openly spoken members aren't 




PolarizedBear said:


> :V "this fleece. It angers me."
> 
> 
> Wot




to me you're just saying random shit that's not related to anything in between each message cause Zen blocked me so i don't know what you three are talking about each time zen says something or you quote zen i it doesn't come up for me


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

i don't hate Zen i hate the blocking feature and how intrusive it is

bearhands is a different story i'm glad she blocked me she was trying to say my friends died for oil and gold strongly implying they deserved it and wouldn't provide any source for it or even properly explain what she meant


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> to me you're just saying random shit that's not related to anything in between each message cause Zen blocked me so i don't know what you three are talking about each time zen says something or you quote zen i it doesn't come up for me


I actually bookmarked this page to link to that block thread you made. People be saying it doesnt mess up the format :V

I honestly don't care if I get banned for this, all I care that we all get along. :V
Sure we may have disagreements about certain topics but let's just keep it that way :V

Actually wanna be friends with @WithMyBearHands even if we don't see eye to eye :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I actually bookmarked this page to link to that block thread you made. People be saying it doesnt mess up the format :V
> 
> I honestly don't care if I get banned for this, all I care that we all get along. :V
> Sure we may have disagreements about certain topics but let's just keep it that way :V
> ...


Why the devil would ya get banned for sayin' that, panda? :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Why the devil would ya get banned for sayin' that, panda? :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

I'll just go back to doing my comms...see ya later


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

I think I upset zen 

Sorry


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30613


Yeah yer not gettin banned, lol.



zenmaldita said:


> I'll just go back to doing my comms...see ya later


I'll be here if ya wanna talk, alright?  dont think much of it mate.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I think I upset zen
> 
> Sorry



well she probably feels bad because she inadvertently spurred up discussion around blocking but as i said i don't hate Zen its the blocking feature its self
idk there's a generational problem i saw training future infantrymen all the 17-22 ish year olds were very quick to tears and complaining and if something was too hard they gave up weren't competitive they had no heart never dag deep

one made a complaint against me for yelling at him apparently it was so traumatising he had a tearful breakdown to his section commander then asked to be discharged BUT you know what the Army did? they printed off a mock "hurt feelings report" and basically told him to fuck off cause we don't need people like that

also before any one asks he lashed out at some one and was swinging closed fist punches at people and i threw him to the ground and beasted (in face very hash yelling) him


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> idk there's a generational problem i saw training future infantrymen all the 17-22 ish year olds were very quick to tears and complaining and if something was too hard they gave up weren't competitive they had no heart never dag deep
> 
> one made a complaint against me for yelling at him apparently it was so traumatising he had a tearful breakdown to his section commander then asked to be discharged BUT you know what the Army did? they printed off a mock "hurt feelings report" and basically told him to fuck off cause we don't need people like that


I believe that everything will resolve in itself


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

guys. i'm just busy ^^"


that fiftee dolla aint gonna make itself


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I believe that everything will resolve in itself
> View attachment 30616




what about Japan though they seem to be changing their attitudes to Military (at least JSDF) they used to see them as criminals and scum who could not find a job but lately they've been flocking there over national pride


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

also didn't Japan just raise a Marine Battalion under the imperial flag


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> also didn't Japan just raise a Marine Battalion under the imperial flag


I haven't been around reading the news here. When you have so low crime rate that's it basically made news obsolete :V
The news I normally hear are people complaining how the government prioritize the elderly people because they're ez vote
For military... I've heard we're ramping up military but China and South Korea are condemning it. Japanese people support the change ever since north Korea shot a missile over Japan


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I haven't been around reading the news here. When you have so low crime rate that's it basically made news obsolete :V
> The news I normally hear are people complaining how the government prioritize the elderly people because they're ez vote
> For military... I've heard we're ramping up military but China and South Korea are condemning it. Japanese people support the change ever since north Korea shot a missile over Japan



you are far far from ready bruh ive worked with Japan you're going to get SLAUGHTERED and its your government's fault you have no real world experience BUT China is the exact same

like Japan does very very odd things during battle and a lot of it seems unchanged since WW2 for example if you're assaulting a position Japan tends to just yell and sprint at it yeah with blanks and training rounds that works but in real life that will get you killed very quickly you need to do what's called fire and movement to even have a chance of surviving and even then in a real war you'd still lose a lot of men

Japan has good soldiers that are eager to learn from western countries though and your commander departed on a touching speech but what i remember was "our grandfathers were enemies they fought with honour for their countries and spilled each others blood many could never forgive but i am glad to say that we are now friends, friends that will defend each other no matter the cost and i am happy that we have finally reached Australian shores under better circumstances finally as brothers"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> our grandfathers were enemies, they fought with honour for their countries and spilled each others blood, many could never forgive but I am glad to say that we are now friends, friends that will defend each other no matter the cost and I am happy that we have finally reached Australian shores under better circumstances"


My heart swells T^T


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My heart swells T^T



yeah in all honesty there were a few wet eyes a lot of the older generation here cannot forgive Japan even now when i told my grandmother that i was working with Japan she was very angry actually but she saw the attacks on Australia she's very bitter about it and can't let go


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

should add its not a blind racism she just can't forgive she did go to Tokyo in the mid 80's and did like it my grandfather who fought the Japanese doesn't hate them though his view is that they were just like him soldiers forced to be there wanting to go home


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Help me Zen :V
> @WithMyBearHands is making me straight :V


Well I never


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

I see some people who wants a boop. :3

@aloveablebunny 
@Ginza 
@Abyssalrider 
@KimberVaile
@DarkoKavinsky 
@Mikazuki Marazhu 
@GreenZone 
@KitKatChunKiss 
@Yvvki 
@Crimcyan


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I see some people who wants a boop. :3
> 
> @Mikazuki Marazhu


<------ Look! My nose is bleeding >:V
Pay for hospital bills XD
Edit: Also send nudes


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Well I never


O///w///O
She noticed me


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> <------ Look! My nose is bleeding >:V
> Pay for hospital bills XD


You’ll get more if you run in front of a Porsche

I mean definitely do not do that but if you’re going for lawsuits, go big mang :L


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> <------ Look! My nose is bleeding >:V
> Pay for hospital bills XD
> Edit: Also send nudes


Awwww. Who's a good bear? =w=


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean definitely do not do that but if you’re going for lawsuits, go big mang :L


That's a good idea! Knowing Yakamaru can't possibly pay for such damage, he'll have no choice but to pay me back with his body :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's a good idea! Knowing Yakamaru can't possibly pay for such damage, he'll have no choice but to pay me back with his body :V


Are you hitting on me already, mate? Damn, you move fast.

Also, isn't your hubby gonna be annoyed? V:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Are you hitting on me already, mate? Damn, you move fast.
> Also, isn't your hubby gonna be annoyed? V:


You mean yellow_fox?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You mean yellow_fox?


Ye.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ye.


Oh... We broke up..


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh... We broke up..


Wait, wha? 

......Well, fuck. Sorry to hear that. D:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Wait, wha?
> 
> ......Well, fuck. Sorry to hear that. D:


That's ok :V I have people here who makes it easier. I need my friends more than ever now :V

I need ye yakamaru :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi again Yakamaru, wb ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

this thread is so interesting uwu


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hi again Yakamaru, wb ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


Whu? Who are you?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's ok :V I have people here who makes it easier. I need my friends more than ever now :V
> 
> I need ye yakamaru :V


You have me on Discord, mate. :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> this thread is so interesting uwu


we can make it more interesting if ya dont mind a few scorch marks everywhere.



Yakamaru said:


> Whu? Who are you?


oh my bad, I usually just try say hi to everyone mate.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> we can make it more interesting if ya dont mind a few scorch marks everywhere.
> 
> 
> oh my bad, I usually just try say hi to everyone mate.


scorch marks? bah, more like cum stains  in our case~ *brings out the popcorn*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> scorch marks? bah, more like cum stains  in our case~ *brings out the popcorn*


Least I'd have an excuse to show off nice underwear.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Whu? Who are you?


He's my potential new boyfriend :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

hey so uh...I forgot that I didn't set my PC to be always logged in and saw some pretty interesting things. a thread dedicated to questioning my actions. how wonderful.
_
"i found out the reason i was blocked i found it to be extremely trivial and childish"_

GreenZone says that but goes on crying how *one *person decided to ignore him. wow. okay. moving on.
then he goes in _this thread_ and say that a few posts by me disrupts his conversation with you guys - and now he's lost. oh nooooo.

_"see this is why i don't like this thread now the conversation just moves on i'm no longer apart of it there's no context into what's being said"_

OMG not everything is about you. Why don't you just skip to the parts where they talk with/quote you and reply from there? I know I do. You're not the only one seeing the jumps and phantom replies.
Look, I know you all mean well...one way or another, and you want us all to get along and sing kumbaya. I was honestly considering the idea of unblocking and apologizing for my rashness but after seeing all his drama? I'm glad I've cut that out of my life. Life is shit enough already. I'm not unblocking him and I won't frequent this thread anymore so he can have a wonderful time with you all.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Least I'd have an excuse to show off nice underwear.


*notices your underwear* OwO what's this?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm not unblocking him and I won't frequent this thread anymore so he can have a wonderful time with you all.


Come on Zen I don't want to lose you as a friend


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hey so uh...I forgot that I didn't set my PC to be always logged in and saw some pretty interesting things. a thread dedicated to questioning my actions. how wonderful.
> _
> "i found out the reason i was blocked i found it to be extremely trivial and childish"_
> 
> ...


Nah, you don't have to apologize in the slightest lol.  Not in the wrong at all, would love if ya still frequented this thread because I love shootin the shit with ya.  This whole thing has been gettin' a tad ridiculous with all the whining tho not gnna lie.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He's my potential new boyfriend :V


wanna kick a kangaroo with me :V?



shapeless0ne said:


> *notices your underwear* OwO what's this?


blue silk “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Come on Zen I don't want to lose you as a friend


who ever said that? we're still friends. I'm just gonna avoid this thread so I won't inconvenience the onion king.



PolarizedBear said:


> Nah, you don't have to apologize in the slightest lol. Not in the wrong at all, would love if ya still frequented this thread because I love shootin the shit with ya. This whole thing has been gettin' a tad ridiculous with all the whining tho not gnna lie.


ikr. just PM instead pb or chat me up in other threads. this aint the only thread in the world


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> who ever said that? we're still friends. I'm just gonna avoid this thread so I won't inconvenience the onion king.


There are alot of people who are fond of you, I'm sure people would like to openly chat with you. I'll respect your decision about the blocking thing and I'm sorry 
Just don't leave this thread, it's better with you around


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ikr. just PM instead pb or chat me up in other threads. this aint the only thread in the world


Oh yeah 100% I'll shoot the shit with ya soon as I get back home in a few. ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ <3



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There are alot of people who are fond of you, I'm sure people would like to openly chat with you. I'll respect your decision about the blocking thing and I'm sorry
> Just don't leave this thread, it's better with you around


Don't be sorry mate, ya didn't do anything wrong.
God yer painfully cute sometimes, big guy “φʕ•ᴥ•oʔ Shes not up an exploding

EDIT: people on the road are ass i hate drivin sometimes


----------



## Ginza (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I see some people who wants a boop. :3
> 
> @aloveablebunny
> @Ginza
> ...



Eww.. why is a furry talking to me??


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Mikazuki Marazhu said:
> 
> 
> > There are alot of people who are fond of you, I'm sure people would like to openly chat with you. I'll respect your decision about the blocking thing and I'm sorry
> ...


the bear bromance just got a hole lot sweeter!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

don't bait me with the gay bear cuddlin you two...it aint gonna woooorkkkk xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> don't bait me with the gay bear cuddlin you two...it aint gonna woooorkkkk xD


Welcome back zen :V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Welcome back zen :V


baaaaiii xD *slams door*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

couldn't sleep and decided i'd plan out a new winter outfit and get it over the weekend 

what do you reckon @Mikazuki Marazhu would you fuck me nah for real i'd reckon we'd have the same tastes


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> couldn't sleep and decided i'd plan out a new winter outfit and get it over the weekend
> 
> what do you reckon @Mikazuki Marazhu would you fuck me nah for real i'd reckon we'd have the same tastes





 

Denied :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30625
> 
> Denied :V




but without the approval of a chic gay man how will i be able to shop for clothes!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> but without the approval of a chic gay man how will i be able to shop for clothes!


Silly mortal.. I can't see the images! :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Silly mortal.. I can't see the images! :V



if you're a god then how come you can't see the images


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> if you're a god then how come you can't see the images


School web filter >.>


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> but without the approval of a chic gay man how will i be able to shop for clothes!


perhaps this girly gay guy could help....


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> School web filter >.>




well have fun with that i'm going to go for a 10km run or until i feel tired


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> perhaps this girly gay guy could help....



ok you approve it then!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well have fun with that i'm going to go for a 10km run or until i feel tired


I wonder...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Eww.. why is a furry talking to me??


Good lord. A Furry is replying. :V



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He's my potential new boyfriend :V


Now now. Don't be *TOO* eager. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Good lord. A Furry is replying. :V


Ewww... Furries in my phone :V
Better clean it with soap and water :V


Yakamaru said:


> Now now. Don't be *TOO* eager. :3


I horny :V


----------



## Ginza (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> couldn't sleep and decided i'd plan out a new winter outfit and get it over the weekend
> 
> what do you reckon @Mikazuki Marazhu would you fuck me nah for real i'd reckon we'd have the same tastes



As an actual female- I approve :3


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wonder...




you wonder what boyo


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you wonder what boyo


Since you work out,I gotta ask if you're..


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ok you approve it then!


I'd keep those jeans because they're noice looking....maybe find some of those that are tighter on the legs. the jacket is great too but i'm not sure about the sweatshirt and shoes.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Ginza said:


> As an actual female- I approve :3



good it shall be purchased then! along with a new tech looking jacket cause i... can't stop buying them... i got several of them....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Ginza said:


> As an actual female


Oh no.. I fapped to a girl :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Since you work out,I gotta ask if you're..
> 
> View attachment 30626



best i could describe myself is like this but with more pronounced leg muscles i'm thin but not super buff soldiers aren't actually these big hulking guys they're actually very thin lean wiry guys if you look at SASR and Royal Marine Commandos a lot of them look like tall lanky dudes






shapeless0ne said:


> I'd keep the jeans they're noice looking....maybe find some of those that are tighter on the legs.



the jeans? i guess the rest is like regional thing as @Mikazuki Marazhu will tell you people from my city have their own fashion


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> best i could describe myself is like this but with more pronounced leg muscles i'm thin but not super buff soldiers aren't actually these big hulking guys they're actually very thin lean wiry guys if you look at SASR and Royal Marine Commandos a lot of them look like tall lanky dudes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yuppers, the color is great and they'd show off you legs...and since you have a lot of leg muscle tight jeans like those would work even better for you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> best i could describe myself is like this but with more pronounced leg muscles i'm thin but not super buff soldiers aren't actually these big hulking guys they're actually very thin lean wiry guys if you look at SASR and Royal Marine Commandos a lot of them look like tall lanky dudes


I sort of expected that.. I mean.. I'm guessing being swollen with muscles may effect maneuverability. 


GreenZone said:


> the jeans? i guess the rest is like regional thing as @Mikazuki Marazhu will tell you people from my city have their own fashion


Shinjuku and Harajuku have their own fashion style 
Tokyo is more formal
Osaka is casual
Yeah.. it's really something :V
The US should be the same


Also gonna head for bed. Its been a roller coaster of emotions for me today


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Ginza said:


> As an actual female- I approve :3


As an actual male, I approve of your approval. As a female. :3


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I horny :V


Hi Horny. I am Yakamaru. :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> baaaaiii xD *slams door*


baaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiii :V!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I sort of expected that.. I mean.. I'm guessing being swollen with muscles may effect maneuverability.
> 
> Shinjuku and Harajuku have their own fashion style
> Tokyo is more formal
> ...


sleep wellllll Panda, will see you in the morn ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ Hope ya feel better


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I horny :V


aren't we all horny as hell? :3


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I sort of expected that.. I mean.. I'm guessing being swollen with muscles may effect maneuverability.
> 
> Shinjuku and Harajuku have their own fashion style
> Tokyo is more formal
> ...



Melbourne i guess is more formal too i think we share a similar look to Tokyo actually

also if you ever want to talk... go to PB

Edit: oh yeah forgot to say there are some "fat muscly" guys but not many of them and they're usually considered unfit by Army standards our fat/fitness differs from normal people

basically if you have any fat at all even if its 1% you're considered fat and given hell until you lose it




shapeless0ne said:


> yuppers, the color is great and they'd show off you legs...and since you have a lot of leg muscle tight jeans like those would work even better for you.



good then i was injured and ive been losing the weight i gained so i'm confident enough to buy new clothes now ive not really gone up a size or anything it was just some pudge around my middle my legs weren't effected though


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hi Horny. I am Yakamaru. :V




oh fuck, yeah cheers dad

fuck i don't think i'm sleeping tonight


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

This looks sick.



GreenZone said:


> oh fuck, yeah cheers dad
> 
> fuck i don't think i'm sleeping tonight


me neither, zombie mode


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> me neither, zombie mode




i'm alert but really dizzy and off balance have been all day 

i probs have mercury poisoning been eating a lot of fish recently


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm alert but really dizzy and off balance have been all day
> 
> i probs have mercury poisoning been eating a lot of fish recently


Huh, never thought about mercury poisoning, would explain what happens when i binge salmon.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Huh, never thought about mercury poisoning, would explain what happens when i binge salmon.



i was joking but i actually have symptoms of mercury poisoning and now i'm trying to work out where it might be from... but i'm also telling myself "don't self diagnose on the internet you spaz"


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 18, 2018)

I got spoiled by good food in Texas. X.x


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I got spoiled by good food in Texas. X.x



such as?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> such as?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Good drinks. $20 a shot.


----------



## Leah (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello all!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

heyas snep kittteh!


----------



## Leah (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi there! How are you today?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Hellu, Leah. Love the cute Avatar. <3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> such as?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Real smoked BBQ Tender steaks authentic ramen. Smoked cheddar, salami and Texas wine. Amazing breakfasts. 

Turns out I like biscuits and gravy.

Oh yeah and prickly pear margaritas :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 18, 2018)

I just got back from taking two huge ass exams and now I'm totally going to do nothing for the rest of the day.

How is everyone else?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

meh, living on coffee.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 18, 2018)

Dealing with my imcompent temp agency.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I just got back from taking two huge ass exams and now I'm totally going to do nothing for the rest of the day.
> 
> How is everyone else?



Ass exams?  Like a colonoscopy?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ass exams?  Like a colonoscopy?


( ͡ಠ ʖ̯ ͡ಠ)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 18, 2018)

Holy shit, i see another otter!


----------



## Leah (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hellu, Leah. Love the cute Avatar. <3



Hi Yakamaru! Thank you very much! I really like your avatar too.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 18, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> Holy shit, i see another otter!



Hey there, I think we said hello on Furrytrance, before I pruned the number of Discord servers I'm on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> Holy shit, i see another otter!


Yup. You are not mistaken in your assessment. :3



Leah said:


> Hi Yakamaru! Thank you very much! I really like your avatar too.


Thanks. 

This piece was drawn by asokarie, whom are sadly missing due to IRL stuff going on where she lives.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ass exams?  Like a colonoscopy?


yes~ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Leah (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup. You are not mistaken in your assessment. :3
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



Ah, okies. She does very nice work indeed  Mine was drawn by a friend of mine on Discord. I know him as Walter Le Nerd Ott.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 18, 2018)

S'up good people.


----------



## avisa (Apr 18, 2018)

What is updog?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 18, 2018)

avisa said:


> What is updog?


About to go camping. Also, hey. I meant to introduce myself to you yesterday when you were on the chat.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Uuurrgghh.. why is it that my stomach always hurts when I wake up... Uurrgh


----------



## avisa (Apr 18, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> About to go camping. Also, hey. I meant to introduce myself to you yesterday when you were on the chat.


Have fun my man. I like your user title lol, reminds me of a few people


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 18, 2018)

avisa said:


> Have fun my man. I like your user title lol, reminds me of a few people


No one has suffered like we have in the Open Chat. 'Tis a barren wasteland.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 18, 2018)

@avisa I might lose connectivity since I'm using a relay. If so, I'll catch you on the flipside after I get back.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Uuurrgghh.. why is it that my stomach always hurts when I wake up... Uurrgh


Stop eating so much sushi before bed. :3


----------



## Sealab (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Stop eating so much sushi before bed. :3


That sounds like blasphemy to me. There is no such thing as too much sushi.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Sealab said:


> That sounds like blasphemy to me. There is no such thing as too much sushi.


Oh, there is such a thing as too much sushi. To lunatics. xD


----------



## avisa (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm a lunatic then.

Also, is hating deviled eggs weird?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 18, 2018)

avisa said:


> I'm a lunatic then.
> 
> Also, is hating deviled eggs weird?


I have mixed feelings about them.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 18, 2018)

avisa said:


> I'm a lunatic then.
> 
> Also, is hating deviled eggs weird?


No, that's called sanity. I cannot understand what people see in them. They taste terrible. :c


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

@PolarizedBear @GarthTheWereWolf 
I dunno why I'm not getting bonus transient stones but I'm impatient


----------



## avisa (Apr 18, 2018)

The light just won't turn on today :/

Flickering...


----------



## Simo (Apr 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have mixed feelings about them.



But your hair is red, like the devil, so, you should like them!


----------



## avisa (Apr 18, 2018)

Sealab said:


> No, that's called sanity. I cannot understand what people see in them. They taste terrible. :c


They look pretty good. The first time I tried them, I was really disappointed :/


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

Deviled eggs only taste good if they’re made right.  Only dish I won’t turn my nose up to if there’s dill in it.  Oh, and LOTS of paprika.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Deviled eggs only taste good if they’re made right.  Only dish I won’t turn my nose up to if there’s dill in it.  Oh, and LOTS of paprika.


RIGHT?! Or else they get slimy and icky and gross. I usually can't stand other peoples' deviled eggs.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Deviled eggs only taste good if they’re made right.  Only dish I won’t turn my nose up to if there’s dill in it.  Oh, and LOTS of paprika.


I prefer my eggs over easy, not deviled.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I see some people who wants a boop. :3
> 
> @aloveablebunny
> @Ginza
> ...


OWO!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't like eggs. Omelettes however are good.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't like eggs. Omelettes however are good.


:V

Eggs are delicious dangit!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> :V
> 
> Eggs are delicious dangit!


:V

I think we're going to have to break up, love. This ain't working.

Break up some eggs, because I want me some omelette now. =w=


----------



## avisa (Apr 18, 2018)

I wonder if strikethrough works on this site

Eggs are bad good


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> :V
> 
> I think we're going to have to break up, love. This ain't working.
> 
> Break up some eggs, because I want me some omelette now. =w=



I will make you some delicious eggs. Maybe it will change your mind


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I will make you some delicious eggs. Maybe it will change your mind


Yes please. If you can change my mind I will love your cat forever. He will like, get a pet a day. Just one pet. Because he's cool. :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

no furries be quiet this is all that matters right now


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 18, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> aren't we all horny as hell? :3


Horny?
*looks around*
I only see fluffy ears...

:V

How fares the furs today?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Horny?
> *looks around*
> I only see fluffy ears...
> 
> ...




well the Army is falling apart cause we've been banned from being scary


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well the Army is falling apart cause we've been banned from being scary


not to worry, we still have bulges~


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well the Army is falling apart cause we've been banned from being scary


I never got a chance to thank you for your service. Thank you.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I never got a chance to thank you for your service. Thank you.



i really really really appreciate that but its uncomfortable that's just me though some guys don't like it  i can't explain why i don't like it maybe cause i think i'm not important enough to be thanked but idk


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> not to worry, we still have bulges~



hmmmm you said we.........


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i really really really appreciate that but its uncomfortable that's just me though some guys don't like it  i can't explain why i don't like it maybe cause i think i'm not important enough to be thanked but idk


I think I can speak for a lot of people when I say "Thank you for your service".


----------



## avisa (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i really really really appreciate that but its uncomfortable that's just me though some guys don't like it  i can't explain why i don't like it maybe cause i think i'm not important enough to be thanked but idk


From my experience you're not alone when you feel that way. It's not just you, dont worry


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I think I can speak for a lot of people when I say "Thank you for your service".




we thank the McDonald near our base for their service 

an angry crusty boi caught us and we were told to stop doing it or at the very least stop saying "cervix"


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 18, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Horny?
> *looks around*
> I only see fluffy ears...
> 
> ...



This one is well. Tired but well.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey so I’m fighting off some pretty heavy blues, someone post a couple of wholesome memes


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> This one is well. Tired but well.


You and me both.

I want to try making some fun threads, but I'll settle with sleeping for now.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Hey so I’m fighting off some pretty heavy blues, someone post a couple of wholesome memes


Have you played dark souls?  90% of my memes are dark souls related d:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i really really really appreciate that but its uncomfortable that's just me though some guys don't like it  i can't explain why i don't like it maybe cause i think i'm not important enough to be thanked but idk


It seems to be a matter of perspective for me.  Some people treat it as something that is expected of you, therefore do nojt accept thanks. Others see it as much more of a beacon of sacrifice and thrive on that gratitude.  I don’t think either perspective is better or worse than the other, but it sure makes it easy to scout out the valor stealers sometimes.

Edit: I mean that in the sense of people that have actually served tend to lean more towards the modest side.  Valor stealers will leech off of everything you say and will whip up some pretty impossible stories that anyone can see through.  Happened to me at a bowling alley once, he fucking RAN after I called him out lol


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Hey so I’m fighting off some pretty heavy blues, someone post a couple of wholesome memes


Either way, give this one a shot.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Have you played dark souls?  90% of my memes are dark souls related d:


I haven’t but I’m still in the process of finishing up the 1999 mode in Bioshock infinite lol.  As frustrating as that is, I don’t see how I could ever make it through Dark souls lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Either way, give this one a shot.


Wow that’s some weird porn 
/s


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


>





GreenZone said:


>


is it bad that these are the strongest convincing factors I’ve seen to start playing?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> is it bad that these are the strongest convincing factors I’ve seen to start playing?




ive never played it i just know the dancing one cause we had a new guy come in and some one had the idea of putting on take on me blaring on a wonder boom speaker and then doing that dance run thing more people joining as we got into a group and see if he'd join in

he did


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Hey so I’m fighting off some pretty heavy blues, someone post a couple of wholesome memes





 
I'll be your regular dealer :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Have you played dark souls?  90% of my memes are dark souls related d:


yes, indeed.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ive never played it i just know the dancing one cause we had a new guy come in and some one had the idea of putting on take on me blaring on a wonder boom speaker and then doing that dance run thing more people joining as we got into a group and see if he'd join in
> 
> he did


Personally I don’t see how it’s anatomically possible, but hey if satire music icons can run for Senate, anything can be done


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30640
> I'll be your regular dealer :V


mmmm that’s the stuff


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Personally I don’t see how it’s anatomically possible, but hey if satire music icons can run for Senate, anything can be done
> 
> mmmm that’s the stuff



its possible its just really really fucking hard its almost like a workout


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> is it bad that these are the strongest convincing factors I’ve seen to start playing?



well, i've got more :3


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 18, 2018)

Real lifing is difficult. Damnit my head hurts from all of the number crunching I've been doing


----------



## avisa (Apr 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Real lifing is difficult. Damnit my head hurts from all of the number crunching I've been doing


tell ur head to get well soon 


Spoiler: test



Ayy thanks for the warning in your signature "(WARNING: NFSW as well SFW)". I almost saw some SFW art. That was close.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

Like

Fuckin

Okay, so

One of my drivers is having car trouble and they can still drive but their car will not go over 25mph, which, for those of you metric users, is fucking criminally slow, especially when we’re supposed to be known for our speed.  So I made the decision to send my swing driver out with an order that had gone way over our allotted time, and in comes driver #1 ranting and raving about how I shouldn’t have done that, that they were almost back to the store, and cussing me out the whole time.  Write up time.  The biggest punch, though, was when they said that I suck at my job and I’m a piss poor excuse for a manager.  My stomach is still spinning and I’ve been fcking stressing about it all day, SO fucking about to quit


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Like
> 
> Fuckin
> 
> ...


Imo you made the right call, that’s barely able to drive outside of a town and keep pace with traffic. He shouldn’t be sent out much with a car like that.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> Imo you made the right call, that’s barely able to drive outside of a town and keep pace with traffic. He shouldn’t be sent out muxh with a car like that.


Yeah, the problem is drivers are scarce, and the ones we do manage to hire are stretched thin on the schedule as it is.  I wish we didn’t have to be so picky, but so manny people around here have multiple DUIs it’s embarrassing.


----------



## avisa (Apr 18, 2018)

You made the right decision considering your circumstances my man

Is driver #1 the kind of guy that will still be angry about it tomorrow or will he have calmed down by then? :/


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yeah, the problem is drivers are scarce, and the ones we do manage to hire are stretched thin on the schedule as it is.  I wish we didn’t have to be so picky, but so manny people around here have multiple DUIs it’s embarrassing.


But as a manager you need to think of how it affects the business, not just your employees.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> But as a manager you need to think of how it affects the business, not just your employees.


True, though I do consider employee morale to be one of the most important factors in running a business.  Tired and cranky employees mean bad customer experience which means drop in sales.  It’s just really hard for me to strike a balance.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 19, 2018)

And slow or very late deliveries means angry customers and bad reviews.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

avisa said:


> You made the right decision considering your circumstances my man
> 
> Is driver #1 the kind of guy that will still be angry about it tomorrow or will he have calmed down by then? :/


Maybe, I’m not sure.  Nothing negative has lasted long unless it’s a prolonged issue.  In that case we usually make fun of it before it becomes anything more.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear @GarthTheWereWolf
> I dunno why I'm not getting bonus transient stones but I'm impatient





*AAHHHH,* Yer so damn lucky!



DeeTheDragon said:


> Have you played dark souls?  90% of my memes are dark souls related d:


I have played the entire franchise religiously enough to try and get all the trophies for them on playstation.



I fucking love dark souls.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Dark Souls, the game that was influenced by Monster Hunter Series :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Mika-chan. :V

*hugs the BARA BARA DANCING*

Oops, my Eurobeat is showing. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Mika-chan. :V
> 
> *hugs the BARA BARA DANCING*
> 
> Oops, my Eurobeat is showing. :V


I need my Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 7 and some epic drifting skills to go with that music ;V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dark Souls, the game that was influenced by Monster Hunter Series :V


Demons' Souls is more influenced by the previous entries Shadow Tower and Kings Field than monhun i would think. ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

you think you're all funny don't you 

why are all my fucking stores no longer there HUH!?!?!?!?

all i have to show for today are a pair of overpriced jeans and what ever the hell this is


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 19, 2018)

mornin everyone


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> mornin everyone


Good mornin'



GreenZone said:


> you think you're all funny don't you
> 
> why are all my fucking stores no longer there HUH!?!?!?!?
> 
> all i have to show for today are a pair of overpriced jeans and what ever the hell this is


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Good mornin'
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30671




i don't know what it is or if its making me gay but it tastes pretty good


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh man this sucks, I dunno if I should gamble on ordering items online and not getting them before Kemoket

I need my stuff before Apr30!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh man this sucks, I dunno if I should gamble on ordering items online and not getting them before Kemoket
> 
> I need my stuff before Apr30!


 
Nani?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh man this sucks, I dunno if I should gamble on ordering items online and not getting them before Kemoket
> 
> I need my stuff before Apr30!


Are you talking about the panda backpack and badge you brought up a while back?
still got about 10 days ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Nani?


I needed some panda stuff for a furry convention this april 30 .
Amazon stated i might get all my stuff by May 4 but from past experience, I was able to get my stuff no more than 2 days


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Are you talking about the panda backpack and badge you brought up a while back?
> still got about 10 days ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


I don't have money until the 25th T_T 
I can pay for my stuff on the 25th


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

oh yeah @Mikazuki Marazhu you missed it i was at Superdry and a Japanese couple walks in and starts reading the Japanglish on all the clothing and started laughing hysterically at all the products and the store owner got like super depressed over it


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't have money until the 25th T_T
> I can pay for my stuff on the 25th


Maybe there's some local stuff you could look for on the 25th?  You could start up the online order while looking around that day, then if ya find something you like you could just cancel the order or not start it up?
I'd imagine it wouldn't be too hard to find panda gear.  Y'know just as a backup strategy. ʕ´•ᴥ•`ʔ



GreenZone said:


> oh yeah @Mikazuki Marazhu you missed it i was at Superdry and a Japanese couple walks in and starts reading the Japanglish on all the clothing and started laughing hysterically at all the products and the store owner got like super depressed over it


Poor guy, lol.  That's probably my biggest fear, speaking poor of whatever the language of the country is im in.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Poor guy, lol



wait disregard my last in Japanese it translates to "maximum dry"


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need my Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 7 and some epic drifting skills to go with that music ;V


Nah, bruh. Just get yourself an AE86 and some insane downhill drifting skills. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah, bruh. Just get yourself an AE86 and some insane downhill drifting skills. :3


You'll never survive the uphill battle :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Maybe there's some local stuff you could look for on the 25th? You could start up the online order while looking around that day, then if ya find something you like you could just cancel the order or not start it up?
> I'd imagine it wouldn't be too hard to find panda gear. Y'know just as a backup strategy. ʕ´•ᴥ•`ʔ


B-but I'm so lazy to go out T^T


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> You have heart of a panda, not literally, its way better than any stuff you want


Oh norros senpai.. that means allot :V
You are one good gay friend :V
And with good taste XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

@PolarizedBear 





I'm feeling good today. Fate pity me and my shopping woes :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> B-but I'm so lazy to go out T^T


ʕ ◉ᴥ◉ʔ Yep, that's a panda.
Just think of it as extra preparation for kemo fun times.  Like its part of the convention itself~ <3



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGGHHH I love this guy. ʕ； •`ᴥ•´ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> AGGHHH I love this guy. ʕ； •`ᴥ•´ʔ


Don't you have him already? V:


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

Ooooooof, far too early to be up, but it's off to work...not at all a morning skunk here.

But, I do have some fun new threads and polls to post later on, that will hopefully inject a sense of levity into things, here.

Also, April is still fox spanking month, though most foxes are eligible for extensions. (for obvious reasons: they are foxes)

Wolf spanking month is in May, and Otter spanking month is booked for June. I gotta fit Bears and Dragons onto the calendar, as well, it's getting pretty busy, and my paws get tured, but it has to be done.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Dragons


Didn't know you like them scalies :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't you have him already? V:


Nope!  Just Ashigara.  Not that im complaining about him <3







Simo said:


> Ooooooof, far too early to be up, but it's off to work...not at all a morning skunk here.
> 
> But, I do have some fun new threads and polls to post later on, that will hopefully inject a sense of levity into things, here.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your determination and hard work.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Nope! Just Ashigara. Not that im complaining about him <3


Too had there isn't any fire bear. The best I can hope for is this guy


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Too had there isn't any fire bear. The best I can hope for is this guy
> View attachment 30675


He gets wings!?
Definitive Daddy.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> He gets wings!?
> Definitive Daddy.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


Don't resent Azazel :V
Have this 


 
Son of man, will you sin with me? -Azazel


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is that why you have no money


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't resent Azazel :V
> Have this
> View attachment 30677
> Son of man, will you sin with me? -Azazel





Azazel is to be worshiped. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> is that why you have no money


Shhh... Volos is worth the penny. 

Furry fandom... Making me broke since 1985


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Shhh... Volos is worth the penny.
> 
> Furry fandom... Making me broke since 1985




how does the furry fandom cost what google says is $1800 a week according to average wage in tokyo


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30678
> Azazel is to be worshiped. :V


Given his story would you still worship him?

I dunno if I should feel for this guy. :V
He believes humans are precious and delicate things and the only way to save then from the fires of hell is to take away their freedom :V

Man...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> how does the furry fandom cost what google says is $1800 a week according to average wage in tokyo


I haven't done my math V:
30,000 yen for rent
60,000 for food per month
I'm lazy... Don't like math >:V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Given his story would you still worship him?
> 
> I dunno if I should feel for this guy. :V
> He believes humans are precious and delicate things and the only way to save then from the fires of hell is to take away their freedom :V
> ...


I love him purely because he's the definition of True Law, like in the megaten games.  Not evil, but way too leaning in protection over freedom.





Why are my images always so damn big.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I love him purely because he's the definition of True Law, like in the megaten games.  Not evil, but way too leaning in protection over freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is quite charming for a pseudo evil priest.
I dunno if you know but once you hit a certain point in the game (probably after going through Aoyama guild)
You get to pick Ikebukuro Guild, Roppongi Guild and Aoyama Guild and I'm assuming Shinjuku Guild

I'm gonna choose Roppongi Guild because daddy Arsalan :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu @PolarizedBear  stop spamming with what ever that thing is this is what we talked about before there's some one who deleted what they had said cause they were ignored i know cause i went to reply to him to he didn't feel left out but he had deleted it


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He is quite charming for a pseudo evil priest.
> I dunno if you know but once you hit a certain point in the game (probably after going through Aoyama guild)
> You get to pick Ikebukuro Guild, Roppongi Guild and Aoyama Guild and I'm assuming Shinjuku Guild
> 
> I'm gonna choose Roppongi Guild because daddy Arsalan :V


I didnt know about that!  I have the my guild function but I didn't know you get to pick a certain faction.  
I'll probably side with Arslan too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Ok...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu @PolarizedBear  stop spamming with what ever that thing is this is what we talked about before there's some one who deleted what they had said cause they were ignored i know cause i went to reply to him to he didn't feel left out but he had deleted it


Welp, sorry for him I guess.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Didn't know you like them scalies :V



I think it's something to do with equal opportunities.  You wouldn't want anyone to be left out!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I think it's something to do with equal opportunities.  You wouldn't want anyone to be left out!


Oh no god forbid mate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I think it's something to do with equal opportunities.  You wouldn't want anyone to be left out!


No one or anything have a right to be included though?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I think it's something to do with equal opportunities.  You wouldn't want anyone to be left out!




we are living in a time... where soldiers.... are now banned... from being warlike....


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I think it's something to do with equal opportunities.  You wouldn't want anyone to be left out!


It depends.  Are we leaving out the ultra degenerates?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It depends.  Are we leaving out the ultra degenerates?



we're furries but


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> we're furries but


Hence the clarifying “ultra”, there’s subgroups even the lowest of the low won’t touch lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It depends.  Are we leaving out the ultra degenerates?


But what about the "only degenerates"? Gotta set some clear lines somewhere.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Hence the clarifying “ultra”, there’s subgroups even the lowest of the low won’t touch lol



does this group begin with p and end with aedophiles


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 19, 2018)

What


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> does this group begin with p and end with aedophiles


They’re among the numbers I’m counting


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 19, 2018)

Well, that went to some strange places.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Well, that went to some strange places.


Aaaand subject dropped.

So, how are you, Massan?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 19, 2018)

Not too bad, I'm about to hop on my bike to get some exercise and pick up a couple of things from in town.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Aaaand subject dropped.
> 
> So, how are you, Massan?




fuck you Yakamaru where's my "so how are you doing"


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> fuck you Yakamaru where's my "so how are you doing"


Awww. Does the GreenZone want to not only want to invade my apartment with food 'n booze, but want me to ask him how he is doing too? =w=

How ya doing, mate? Haven't talked with ya in a while.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww. Does the GreenZone want to not only want to invade my apartment with food 'n booze, but want me to ask him how he is doing too? =w=
> 
> How ya doing, mate? Haven't talked with ya in a while.




i was going to be a smart ass and be honest but Margo would probably get pissed off talking about self harm

i do what i always do work and try to find out of a way out of the green hell i'm in ive got close a few times but its a drug


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 19, 2018)

Did my bicycle errands.  It's warm today! 
Speaking of cycling, I saw this local news story earlier.  This guy is doing the furry thing correctly IMO, and I salute him!  

www.dailypost.co.uk: 'Six foot rabbit riding through town' ... an apology


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Thank you for your determination and hard work.



No problem! After all, the furries here are all bad, and deserve spankings, some, more than others!



Massan Otter said:


> I think it's something to do with equal opportunities.  You wouldn't want anyone to be left out!



Very true.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooooof, far too early to be up, but it's off to work...not at all a morning skunk here.
> 
> But, I do have some fun new threads and polls to post later on, that will hopefully inject a sense of levity into things, here.
> 
> ...


If there's a Dragon and Bird spanking month, will I get double the spank?  Or is double dipping on the spanking frowned upon 

Edit: Looking forward to those fun threads, the forums feels like it could use a boost in that direction.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> No problem! After all, the furries here are all bad, and deserve spankings, some, more than others!
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.


 But I've been a good dragon this week! Honest. I don't think a spanking would be all that necessary for a saint like myself!


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> If there's a Dragon and Bird spanking month, will I get double the spank?  Or is double dipping on the spanking frowned upon



This raises a good question! But hybrids are indeed spanked on both months in which any of their constituent species appear. So double dipping is in fact required, per section 55, article 7, paragraph 5 of the general spanking code.


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But I've been a good dragon this week! Honest. I don't think a spanking would be all that necessary for a saint like myself!



But not according to the definitions set forth in section 12, article 23, paragraph 69 of the dragon spanking code!


----------



## Jaberwocky (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> But not according to the definitions set forth in section 12, article 23, paragraph 69 of the dragon spanking code!


What about a fox in a dragon suit? :0


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> But not according to the definitions set forth in section 12, article 23, paragraph 69 of the dragon spanking code!


But what if they are android dragons? Do they get a spanking pass?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooooof, far too early to be up, but it's off to work...not at all a morning skunk here.
> 
> But, I do have some fun new threads and polls to post later on, that will hopefully inject a sense of levity into things, here.
> 
> ...



When is Skunk Spanking Month?


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

Jaberwocky said:


> What about a fox in a dragon suit? :0



They get spanked in both Fox Spanking Month (April), and Dragon Spanking Month. (July)



Infrarednexus said:


> But what if they are android dragons? Do they get a spanking pass?



Curiously, and one would never guess this, they get additional spankings, as a test.



Izzy4895 said:


> When is Skunk Spanking Month?



*looks at calendar*

Funny, don't see it on here! Guess skunks are too innocent to spank.

Actually, it is January, the month of my birthday.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But what if they are android dragons? Do they get a spanking pass?



Actually, they get spanked with a paddle. 



Simo said:


> They get spanked in both Fox Spanking Month (April), and Dragon Spanking Month. (July)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That involves a double spanking on your birthday: a birthday spanking and a spanking for being a skunk.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

Mind if I mosey on into this establishment, fellas?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 19, 2018)

It's apparently warm here in mn. I'm still freezing. Yeah I've learned I don't handle cold well, I need to move to Texas.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m currently in a waiting room for my therapy appointment. All the seats are taken, there’s no music or television playing, and I still need to wait another half hour before it’s my turn. Thank God for cell phones.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'd like to let everyone know that hornets are evil and I'm currently unable to leave my car because two of these fat flying fucks are hanging out on my car door.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 19, 2018)

Sealab said:


> Hello everyone, I'd like to let everyone know that hornets are evil and I'm currently unable to leave my car because two of these fat flying fucks are hanging out on my car door.


RIP

Can I haz your stuff?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I’m currently in a waiting room for my therapy appointment. All the seats are taken, there’s no music or television playing, and I still need to wait another half hour before it’s my turn. Thank God for cell phones.


Praise be to the cellphone, the holiest of electronic devices :V

How goes things peeps?


----------



## Sealab (Apr 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> RIP
> 
> Can I haz your stuff?


I'm going to live. I won't lose to two flying bygs. Now three, three would kill me. I wouldn't stand a chance. My current plan is to sprint out the other side and hope they don't fly after me.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 19, 2018)

I got my car to baking heat it feels so nice. Listening to Gary Clark Jr.

This is so peaceful I don't want to go back


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> RIP
> 
> Can I haz your stuff?


Sealab: April 4th - 19th
Cause of death: NOT THE BEES!

:V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 19, 2018)

What’s everyone’s plans for this weekend?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What’s everyone’s plans for this weekend?


I don't like making weekend plans; it usually makes me enjoy the weekend less.

I'll probably just end up trying to drag some friends into tabletop simulator.

What about you, no more exams means free time!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I don't like making weekend plans; it usually makes me enjoy the weekend less.
> 
> I'll probably just end up trying to drag some friends into tabletop simulator.
> 
> What about you, no more exams means free time!


Im going to try to finish some art I’ve been working on. Maybe take my dog for a ride in the car


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I got my car to baking heat it feels so nice. Listening to Gary Clark Jr.
> 
> This is so peaceful I don't want to go back



Good music choice there.


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What’s everyone’s plans for this weekend?



I'm pretty broke, so I'll most likely read, and also do some writing...and it is the perfect time to catch up on some RPing. 

Supposed to be cold and rainy, so I'll probably hover about my den. Maybe I'll go to the art museum on Sunday, as it's free, and not many blocks away...always peaceful to wander about in, and just think. (BMA, Baltimore Museum of Art)


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What’s everyone’s plans for this weekend?


Waste paycheck on unnecessary amounts of Transformers and commissions.


----------



## verneder (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'm pretty broke, so I'll most likely read, and also do some writing...and it is the perfect time to catch up on some RPing.
> 
> Supposed to be cold and rainy, so I'll probably hover about my den. Maybe I'll go to the art museum on Sunday, as it's free, and not many blocks away...always peaceful to wander about in, and just think. (BMA, Baltimore Museum of Art)



Aye, you live In Baltimore correct? I have a friend up there on a business trip right now.


----------



## avisa (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what game(?) is this


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Praise be to the cellphone, the holiest of electronic devices :V
> 
> How goes things peeps?


I'm relatively amused and bemused. And you?


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (Apr 19, 2018)

*lurks to see whats going on*


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

verneder said:


> Aye, you live In Baltimore correct? I have a friend up there on a business trip right now.



Yep, right in the city, as it were! It is getting a bit like Brooklyn where we are; a bit hip and counter-cultural, with that gritty feel. As cities go, it's a quirky place, but I like that it's not at all snobby, and it's close to DC, if ya wanna get culture with a capitol 'C'.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

JJOHNSONFAN said:


> *lurks to see whats going on*


Quit lurking. How you doin'?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 19, 2018)

JJOHNSONFAN said:


> *lurks to see whats going on*



Oh hey, you're still a jackal here.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep, right in the city, as it were! It is getting a bit like Brooklyn where we are; a bit hip and counter-cultural, with that gritty feel. As cities go, it's a quirky place, but I like that it's not at all snobby, and it's close to DC, if ya wanna get culture with a capitol 'C'.


The Potomac is nice usually this time of year.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm relatively amused and bemused. And you?


Finishing up lunch break.  My company is pretty spread out, so I rarely have people to talk with while I eat.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Finishing up lunch break.  My company is pretty spread out, so I rarely have people to talk with while I eat.


Sorry about that, but you've got me!


----------



## avisa (Apr 19, 2018)

JJOHNSONFAN said:


> *lurks to see whats going on*


ayy its another guy who has like 10 posts :O what is up


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

JJOHNSONFAN said:


> *lurks to see whats going on*


I think you're doing lurking wrong.  You're not supposed to talk with people :V


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The Potomac is nice usually this time of year.



Ah, yep, everything is in bloom! All sorts of magnolias, cherry trees, and a host of others, so it's quite vivid, out there. Good thing I don't have allergies. This place has SO many sorts of flowering trees.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, yep, everything is in bloom! All sorts of magnolias, cherry trees, and a host of others, so it's quite vivid, out there. Good thing I don't have allergies. This place has SO many sorts of flowering trees.


Yeah, I'm hoping I might go to DC for work sometime this spring, but the more senior people in my section always get to. Also, thanks for likes on the Dogpatch thread.


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping I might go to DC for work sometime this spring, but the more senior people in my section always get to. Also, thanks for likes on the Dogpatch thread.



Thanks! DC looks best in the spring, I have always thought...especially the Mall, and monument/museum areas, as they get pretty tramped down, as the summer goes on. But there's so much to see there, that's off the beaten path. Hope ya get to go! I live in Baltimore, but work just outside of the DC line, here. If you do, give a shout.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 19, 2018)

Such a beautiful day where I live, warm, breezy weather :3

Although.. I’m stuck in writing an essay!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks! DC looks best in the spring, I have always thought...especially the Mall, and monument/museum areas, as they get pretty tramped down, as the summer goes on. But there's so much to see there, that's off the beaten path. Hope ya get to go! I live in Baltimore, but work just outside of the DC line, here. If you do, give a shout.


I will. I'm hoping I get out there for work, but if not, I'm definitely traveling for the summer. I also probably will swing by B-more. I know a few people there.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Such a beautiful day where I live, warm, breezy weather :3
> 
> Although.. I’m stuck in writing an essay!


I hope we're having a calmer afternoon than the morning.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Good music choice there.


I used to work with Jr.'s dad. One of the coolest guys I have ever met. Was able to see Jr. live and take some photos of him too. Amazingly talented!


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I will. I'm hoping I get out there for work, but if not, I'm definitely traveling for the summer. I also probably will swing by B-more. I know a few people there.



Ah, well, if ya do, feel free to say hi! It's a pretty friendly town, all in all. 

And yes, it's been calmer, here : )


----------



## avisa (Apr 19, 2018)

At least it's 50f  Last week was a lot warmer here :/


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 19, 2018)

77F and sunny here. Already borderline summer


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

This time yesterday it was 66F.  Today it’s 31F.  Tomorrow it’ll probably be in the 70s.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't know the temperature because I'm using a sat connection. It's nippy, though.


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Quit lurking. How you doin'?


im ok! u?


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (Apr 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Oh hey, you're still a jackal here.


yea yea havent gotten a good enough pfp in order to switch


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

JJOHNSONFAN said:


> im ok! u?


Chilly and chillin'. I'm camping with my pal, who seems to be struggling getting this fire going.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Watch our for those stairs mang, and anyone without a face


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Watch our for those stairs mang, and anyone without a face


Explain?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Explain?






Bit long and there’s like ten more, but it’s a really good series.  It doesn’t look real at first but I know River Country exists as an abandoned theme park (see Abandoned By Disney), so there’s some truth to a lot of these.  And I have seen stairs once while I was out... didn’t have the balls to go near them


----------



## Ginza (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I hope we're having a calmer afternoon than the morning.



I’m hoping this isn’t a stab at the thread from earlier...

But either way, I’m going to put this out there: I have strong views, and enjoy debate. I don’t let like to let such things get brought out of their designated threads. People that I debate on topics, are still good people who I’d love to strike up a casual chat with. My political views don’t define who I am, and I can only hope that people around me can see that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I have strong views, and enjoy debate. I don’t let like to let such things get brought out of their designated threads. People that I debate on topics, are still good people who I’d love to strike up a casual chat with


Words I live by.

Even though some people have different views but I know that we all ultimately want what we believe is good for everybody

An example of this is an argument I had @WithMyBearHands
She wanted less strict and possibly easy way for immigrants to enter the US. sure I believe that it's really stupid but I know she's saying that because she really cares for the less fortunate. That alone is good enough for me to have her in my good books


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I’m hoping this isn’t a stab at the thread from earlier...
> 
> But either way, I’m going to put this out there: I have strong views, and enjoy debate. I don’t let like to let such things get brought out of their designated threads. People that I debate on topics, are still good people who I’d love to strike up a casual chat with. My political views don’t define who I am, and I can only hope that people around me can see that.



It's a shame ya get so many people who throw a hissy fit and rage out or block you over these kind of things though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 19, 2018)

My brother is a fucking lunatic. Starts up the woodspliter at 7 in the morning in a residential area. Has absolutely no respect for neighbors and mornings. Ugh, to much wood.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I’m hoping this isn’t a stab at the thread from earlier...
> 
> But either way, I’m going to put this out there: I have strong views, and enjoy debate. I don’t let like to let such things get brought out of their designated threads. People that I debate on topics, are still good people who I’d love to strike up a casual chat with. My political views don’t define who I am, and I can only hope that people around me can see that.



It was a poke.

Relax, partner. I didn't come here for a gunfight. I left my politics at the thread.

If you want to debate, either ask everybody in Open Chat right now for permission or start a thread on your topic. Unlike another mutual friend of ours, I don't start shit. I just finish it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 19, 2018)

We should start a thread where we just flood it with pet pictures.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> If you want to debate, either ask everybody in Open Chat right now for permission


That'd be so awkward, I wonder how it'll goes :V
"Hi everyone, I would like to touch on a very delicate topic that could possibly trigger the shit out of everyone. Would you grant me permission?" :V

I like this thread to remain spontaneous... Makes life colorful XD


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We should start a thread where we just flood it with pet pictures.


Noooo, not yet I need a camera before I take a pic of my pupper.

unrelated egg


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We should start a thread where we just flood it with pet pictures.


Already have one of those me thinks. Should be around here somewhere..



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That'd be so awkward, I wonder how it'll goes :V
> "Hi everyone, I would like to touch on a very delicate topic that could possibly trigger the shit out of everyone. Would you grant me permission?" :V
> 
> I like this thread to remain spontaneous... Makes life colorful XD


Lawl. Wanna talk about something specific? Make a thread about it. It'll turn into a dumpster fire anyway. XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It'll turn into a dumpster fire anyway. XD


I know your technique! Just slap in Donald Trump and it'll burn to ashes :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That'd be so awkward, I wonder how it'll goes :V
> "Hi everyone, I would like to touch on a very delicate topic that could possibly trigger the shit out of everyone. Would you grant me permission?" :V
> 
> I like this thread to remain spontaneous... Makes life colorful XD


Agreed. Moving on.

@PolarizedBear What dish is that?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What’s everyone’s plans for this weekend?



It’s finally warming up here, so I will hit the gun range and do some reading.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> It’s finally warming up here, so I will hit the gun range and do some reading.


Whatcha reading?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> It’s finally warming up here, so I will hit the gun range and do some reading.


I love reading guns too. Guns manuals. :3

Would love to try firing a Kalashnikov, AR-15, .50 cal Barrett, a Glock, and a Mosin Nagant, actually. Such a beautiful gun. =w=


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Know what? Fuck it. Going to buy some more booze for my birthday on the 28th.

@Ovi the Dragon you're invited for a drunken VC on FL. And I won't accept a no as an answer. :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Agreed. Moving on.
> 
> @PolarizedBear What dish is that?


Fluffy omurice!  It's something really interesting I just found out about, cant wait to try making it today.  Gotta go out to pick up something for the demi-glace sauce tho zzz


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Fluffy omurice!  It's something really interesting I just found out about, cant wait to try making it today.  Gotta go out to pick up something for the demi-glace sauce tho zzz


It's like an omelette, right? What are you filling it with?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Words I live by.
> 
> Even though some people have different views but I know that we all ultimately want what we believe is good for everybody
> 
> ...


Most people mistakingly assume that I’m a liberal, which I’m totally not lol.  I guess I just prioritize things differently


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Most people mistakingly assume that I’m a liberal, which I’m totally not lol.  I guess I just prioritize things differently


Nothing wrong with doing that or being liberal. What are you up to?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Nothing wrong with doing that or being liberal. What are you up to?


Lol trying to get my orders together.  It’s starting to head into our dinner rush.  Sometimes I really hate working somewhere with such a tight menu, people get so pissy when we can’t do certain things.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Lol trying to get my orders together.  It’s starting to head into our dinner rush.  Sometimes I really hate working somewhere with such a tight menu, people get so pissy when we can’t do certain things.


Some consideration could go a long way from some people. It's still nice to talk to you even though you're busy.



Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 30703


?


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 30703


Are you threatening me!?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 30703


Crimmy. What have I told you about threatening my boyfriend? :V

That is not nice. >_>


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


> Are you threatening me!?!


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Crimmy. What have I told you about threatening my boyfriend? :V
> 
> That is not nice. >_>


no u >:V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> no u >:V


(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻




 
That poor table. What has it ever done to you?!


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


>


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


>


oh no


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 30704
> That poor table. What has it ever done to you?!


...Sowwy.

┬─┬ ノ( ゜-゜ノ)


The poor table doesn't deserve my total rage. I will down a bottle of water instead. FLAVORED water. #Sassy


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Sowwy.
> 
> ┬─┬ ノ( ゜-゜ノ)
> 
> ...




 
Better be bacon flavored :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 30706
> Better be bacon flavored :V


I prefer mine snowflake flavored. With bacon. And orange.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I prefer mine snowflake flavored. With bacon. And orange.


No pineapple? What is this, a pizza?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm gonna start selling t-shirts that say Keep Openchat weird!


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I prefer mine snowflake flavored. With bacon. And orange.


<3 Snowflake flavor


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm gonna start selling t-shirts that say Keep Openchat weird!


I will buy 5.



Puggles said:


> <3 Snowflake flavor


My favorite flavors are runaway deer, air meatballs or incinerated beef though.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


> <3 Snowflake flavor


Yeast is the best flavor :V It enhances thoughts and mind


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Yeast is the best flavor :V It enhances thoughts and mind


Hmmm, what about books?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Yeast is the best flavor :V It enhances thoughts and mind


Eh. I prefer squirrel. Extra bushy tail.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


> Hmmm, what about books?


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Omg, that takes up my whole screen. XD


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Whatcha reading?



I have been a bit delayed, but I have been working on T.E. Lawrence’s _Seven Pillars of Wisdom._


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


> Omg, that takes up my whole screen. XD


Splendid :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


> Omg, that takes up my whole screen. XD


Your screen must be small then, PugPug. :V

We sell 65 inch TV's here. :3


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Your screen must be small then, PugPug. :V
> 
> We sell 65 inch TV's here. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Puggles said:


>


Well, shit.


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, shit.


Yeah, that is my shit monitor XD


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Some consideration could go a long way from some people. It's still nice to talk to you even though you're busy.


This bitch has called like twice bc her food was made wrong.  She didn’t know she was talking to me (again) the person that took and made and sent the order.  Catch these hands not free food


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> This bitch has called like twice bc her food was made wrong.  She didn’t know she was talking to me (again) the person that took and made and sent the order.  Catch these hands not free food


When I worked with food I always hated people like that


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

@DarkoKavinsky I am rather curious. Do you have any intention to buy or build any more guns in the near future?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> This bitch has called like twice bc her food was made wrong.  She didn’t know she was talking to me (again) the person that took and made and sent the order.  Catch these hands not free food


Give her a complementary knuckle sandwich.


----------



## TailsHardcoreFox (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey guys I know that's an off topic subject, but do you guys know where to buy puffypaws toys ? If so, can you guys tell me please ? It's been years that I'm searching for a Husky or Timberwolf but they are quite rare and also really expensive, I heard that you can make a custom order on Puffypaws website but it's 1400$, at the preorder those inflatables were about 350$ ! I want to also know if there's some people who is selling them as used.
Thanks !


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

TailsHardcoreFox said:


> Hey guys I know that's an off topic subject, but do you guys know where to buy puffypaws toys ? If so, can you guys tell me please ? It's been years that I'm searching for a Husky or Timberwolf but they are quite rare and also really expensive, I heard that you can make a custom order on Puffypaws website but it's 1400$, at the preorder those inflatables were about 350$ ! I want to also know if there's some people who is selling them as used.
> Thanks !


NEW MEMBER!
Quick, boop em!

(I don't know where to get anything like that)


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

TailsHardcoreFox said:


> Hey guys I know that's an off topic subject, but do you guys know where to buy puffypaws toys ? If so, can you guys tell me please ? It's been years that I'm searching for a Husky or Timberwolf but they are quite rare and also really expensive, I heard that you can make a custom order on Puffypaws website but it's 1400$, at the preorder those inflatables were about 350$ ! I want to also know if there's some people who is selling them as used.
> Thanks !


Holy shit those are inflatables 
I have never in my life seen canine inflatables lol.  Honestly the only resource that comes to mind would be like... surf shops.  Check out their vendors.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Give her a complementary knuckle sandwich.


Sometimes they’re not so bad.  There’s one lady that comes through about once a week that I throw a cookie in the bag for, she’s just so sweet and friendly and she works as a cashier too so I know she’s had a shit day


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Sometimes they’re not so bad.  There’s one lady that comes through about once a week that I throw a cookie in the bag for, she’s just so sweet and friendly and she works as a cashier too so I know she’s had a shit day


Still, it's a dick move, not mention a stupid move, to hassle somebody preparing your food. Manners matter.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I love reading guns too. Guns manuals. :3
> 
> Would love to try firing a Kalashnikov, AR-15, .50 cal Barrett, a Glock, and a Mosin Nagant, actually. Such a beautiful gun. =w=


Mosins are fun but they kick like a mule.  Had a bruise for two weeks from the recoil


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Still, it's a dick move, not mention a stupid move, to hassle somebody preparing your food. Manners matter.


THATS WHAT IM SAYING MANG

I TOTALLY have the power to give you free food if we fucked up, if you’re nice I will bend over backwards I WILL PAY FOR THE SHIT MYSELF but don’t go around pissing those people off lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mosins are fun but they kick like a mule.  Had a bruise for two weeks from the recoil


Oh really? Cool. 

I heard the Mosin had a kick, but not THAT much of a kick.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh really? Cool.
> 
> I heard the Mosin had a kick, but not THAT much of a kick.


I mean I’m built pretty soft so it might have been just me.  As skittish as I am around guns though I’m a pretty decent aim.  I shot the eyes out of a zombie target from fifty paces with a glock lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean I’m built pretty soft so it might have been just me.  As skittish as I am around guns though I’m a pretty decent aim.  I shot the eyes out of a zombie target from fifty paces with a glock lol


Well, I'm by no means muscular built. I think it'd give me a proper kick too even if I was.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 19, 2018)

hey everybodys


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hey everybodys


Hi nerd :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Know what? Fuck it. Going to buy some more booze for my birthday on the 28th.
> 
> @Ovi the Dragon you're invited for a drunken VC on FL. And I won't accept a no as an answer. :V


Alright. I'll remember to save some 100 proof vodka for the occasion.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Alright. I'll remember to save some 100 proof vodka for the occasion.


Yaaaas!

Lets be drunk and 100% more awkward together.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

If it takes Yakamaru to be drunk to get his nudes, I'll pay for the 100% proof vodkas XD


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Alright. I'll remember to save some 100 proof vodka for the occasion.


Oh my XD


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If it takes Yakamaru to be drunk to get his nudes, I'll pay for the 100% proof vodkas XD


*gets out the popcorn*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *gets out the popcorn*


Stop watching porn! Also cheese popcorn or just salted? :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Stop watching porn! Also cheese popcorn or just salted? :V


nu, this chat is too good to lose! also, it's cheese....form all the cheesy bear romance.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> nu, this chat is too good to lose! also, it's cheese....form all the cheesy bear romance.


woah woah dude :V
PB have my heart but my dick is for everyone

I still think @Yakamaru and @BahgDaddy  is a more cute couple. XD


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> woah woah dude :V
> PB have my heart but my dick is for everyone
> 
> I still think @Yakamaru and @BahgDaddy  is a more cute couple. XD


I ship it


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If it takes Yakamaru to be drunk to get his nudes, I'll pay for the 100% proof vodkas XD


.... Fuck. I didn't think that one through. >///<

And no. You ain't getting nudes. :V



Ovi the Dragon said:


> I ship it


....Please don't.

I much prefer to be shipped with you. >_>


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> my dick is for everyone








huehuehue~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I much prefer to be shipped with you. >_>


I believe opposites attract :V
and wouldnt it be really romantic story where you guys start out being rivals then transitions to both being so tsundere.

Bahgdaddy: Did you like my post?
Yakamaru: I-its not that I like it because I like you.. b-baka >///<

Please save a panda and donate some nudes. it will help increase panda population


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> huehuehue~


Well.. unless PB claims my dick, it is for everyone XD

Go on @PolarizedBear.. say it! Say you want my dick all to yourself :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> .... Fuck. I didn't think that one through. >///<
> 
> And no. You ain't getting nudes. :V
> 
> ...


I'm also fine with this. XP


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> woah woah dude :V
> PB have my heart but my dick is for everyone
> 
> I still think @Yakamaru and @BahgDaddy  is a more cute couple. XD



No


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm also fine with this. XP


Back off! I already ship them two. You were..

Yakamaru, 6 minutes ago Report#46909LikeReply

..late :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No


yes~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> yes~


yes!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> yes!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

*reeeees*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm also fine with this. XP


Ok then. Dump Victor and we can marry. =w=



shapeless0ne said:


> yes~







=w=


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Who else can I ship? Hmm...
simo and shio? they're both skunks after all :V

Any suggestions?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who else can I ship? Hmm...
> simo and shio? they're both skunks after all :V
> 
> Any suggestions?



What is this "shipping?" I'm assuming sex.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who else can I ship? Hmm...
> simo and shio? they're both skunks after all :V
> 
> Any suggestions?


yus! ship the skunkies~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What is this "shipping?" I'm assuming sex.


Well I can't argue with sex.. both you guys are wolves after all so genetically you guys are compatible. When you two get pups can I be their godfather? :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well I can't argue with sex.. both you guys are wolves after all so genetically you guys are compatible. When you two get pups can I be their godfather? :V



I thought he was a yak.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I thought he was a yak.


Well I don't mind being godfathers to wolves with yak horns :V

This is odd. even in real life whenever I see people with mixed blood, like Filipino + American or Russian + Japanese

they always end up looking so damn pretty/handsome


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well I don't mind being godfathers to wolves with yak horns :V
> 
> This is odd. even in real life whenever I see people with mixed blood, like Filipino + American or Russian + Japanese
> 
> they always end up looking so damn pretty/handsome



Hybrid vigor


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hybrid vigor


Speed and Ferocity of a Wolf and The Strength and Calmness of  Yak :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who else can I ship? Hmm...
> simo and shio? they're both skunks after all :V
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hmm... Beats me.

Oh, I know!

@KimberVaile and @Ovi the Dragon! :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm... Beats me.
> 
> Oh, I know!
> 
> @KimberVaile and @Ovi the Dragon! :3



That's not fair

Kimber will ship with anyone


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm... Beats me.
> 
> Oh, I know!
> 
> @KimberVaile and @Ovi the Dragon! :3


My hips would be broken by the time Kimber was done with me so I'm not sure I like this idea.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> My hips would be broken by the time Kimber was done with me so I'm not sure I like this idea.


..Wait. You're both bottoms. That won't work. Shit. 

I'll take Kimber then. :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> My hips would be broken by the time Kimber was done with me so I'm not sure I like this idea.


Are you implying I dom? Makes me want to tard rage and reeee defiantly. I don't dom, apologies my dear mozzarella stick


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's not fair
> 
> Kimber will ship with anyone



As long as they have the customary fee of a nickel, I pride myself on being affordable.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Wait. You're both bottoms. That won't work. Shit.
> 
> I'll take Kimber then. :V



Eye on the prize I see. I feel popular today, y'all want to sub to my Instagram account? It's full of shitty, inconsequential photos of me doing droll, mundane things.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> As long as they have the customary fee of a nickel, I pride myself on being affordable.



Good thing I dom, I'll enjoy myself :furlenny:


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Eye on the prize I see.


What prize? This is a lesser of two crappy options. 

Though in a way I'd guess the prize is the less crappy choice. :3


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> As long as they have the customary fee of a nickel, I pride myself on being affordable.


good thing I'm a switch!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What prize? This is a lesser of two crappy options.
> 
> Though in a way I'd guess the prize is the less crappy choice. :3



Could be worse, you can always go on a date with your left hand. With that sort of outlook, it's hardly a wonder you two get along so well.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> good thing I'm a switch!



I'm not really sure I understand the psychological dynamics behind this dom/sub/switch business I am seeing. It seems to be common talk amongst the gays I talk to. I'll be doing some research into it. Any insight anyone would to add?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Could be worse, you can always go on a date with your left hand.









Nah. That'd be too gay. I much prefer myself a fine piece of fox posterior. =w=


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not really sure I understand the psychological dynamics behind this dom/sub/switch business I am seeing. It seems to be common talk amongst the gays I talk to. I'll be doing some research into it. Any insight anyone would to add?


well, I can clarify the swich thingy.....basically  it means in a sexual situation I may take the role of top or bottom depending on my partners preference. I don't care, I like it both ways. (think bottom and top roles in anal for simplicity)


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not really sure I understand the psychological dynamics behind this dom/sub/switch business I am seeing. It seems to be common talk amongst the gays I talk to. I'll be doing some research into it. Any insight anyone would to add?



Think of it like baseball. The dom is always the pitcher. The sub is always the catcher, and the switch likes to do both.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Are you implying I dom? Makes me want to tard rage and reeee defiantly. I don't dom, apologies my dear mozzarella stick


No I was expecting you to crush my hips from the front because you were slamming yourself down on my (unsafe for kiddos word)


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

We shipping?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> well, I can clarify the swich thingy.....basically  it means in a sexual situation I may take the role of top or bottom depending on my partners preference. I don't care, I like it both ways. (think bottom and top roles in anal for simplicity)





Shoiyo said:


> Think of it like baseball. The dom is always the pitcher. The sub is always the catcher, and the switch likes to do both.



I understand what the definitions mean. I do not understand constantly grouping the sexual activities into these categories, or what the social and psychological ramifications of having this apparently be an integral part of some relationships means.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> No I was expecting you to crush my hips from the front because you were slamming yourself down on my (unsafe for kiddos word)



The whole forum is basically unsafe for kiddos.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> No I was expecting you to crush my hips from the front because you were slamming yourself down on my (unsafe for kiddos word)


Wowie, what a plot twist, I hope that doesn't mean my butt has gotten too fat.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> The whole forum is basically unsafe for kiddos.



Hence why I have my PC on lockdown until they go to sleep.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

I'll be here... If anyone is interested :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> The whole forum is basically unsafe for kiddos.


Well you aren't wrong, fuzzbutt.



KimberVaile said:


> Wowie, what a plot twist, I hope that doesn't mean my butt hasn't gotten too fat.


Hey I can switch from time to time. Although I do prefer being sub.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30727
> 
> I'll be here... If anyone is interested :V








  You know I love ya.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30727
> 
> I'll be here... If anyone is interested :V


*passes theh popcorn the the panda* let's enjoy the show :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *passes theh popcorn the the panda* let's enjoy the show :3


Oh yeah.. I forgot I should be the audience here :V

Carry on while I think of who to ship :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

i don't know how to process this 

i heard two weird bird sounds and went out to look... there's a ringneck parrot and a macaw sitting in a tree outside...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30727
> 
> I'll be here... If anyone is interested :V


these office bears are so bloody cute, pan







GreenZone said:


> i don't know how to process this
> 
> i heard two weird bird sounds and went out to look... there's a ringneck parrot and a macaw sitting in a tree outside...


take a pic :V macaw are beautiful


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 19, 2018)

*sits in the corner, smoking a cigarette as the chaos unfolds.*


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Stop watching porn! Also cheese popcorn or just salted? :V


Cheese popcorn.


Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm also fine with this. XP


No words other than cute


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30727
> 
> I'll be here... If anyone is interested :V


*inner Eurobeat intensifies*



KimberVaile said:


> Wowie, what a plot twist, I hope that doesn't mean my butt has gotten too fat.


Nah, love. your butt is just beautiful the way it is. <3

Sleek, firm and fits the palm of my hand perfectly. If my hand was the size of a planet.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> *sits in the corner, smoking a cigarette as the chaos unfolds.*


You're not going anywhere! This all started because I shipped you with simo! >:V


PolarizedBear said:


> these office bears are so bloody cute, pan


Salarymen are cute daddies :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're not going anywhere! This all started because I shipped you with simo! >:V


Well, crap. I had no idea we were playing Shipping Simulator.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *inner Eurobeat intensifies*


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I shipped you with simo! >:V



Why do you think I'm smoking the cigarette? *wink wink*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Salarymen are cute daddies :V


Salarymen are little bitches


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Salarymen are cute daddies :V


This is a fact.  Are they called salarymen because they do alot of paperwork?



Shoiyo said:


> Why do you think I'm smoking the cigarette? *wink wink*


ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ rip simo


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> This is a fact. Are they called salarymen because they do alot of paperwork?



Salaryman is basically just an office worker who works for a corporation on a fixed salary


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Why do you think I'm smoking the cigarette? *wink wink*


Dammit! >:V I've been played!
I can't handle much swag from you!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 19, 2018)

Isn't salaryman a Japanese term?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Salaryman is basically just an office worker who works for a corporation on a fixed salary


Ahhh, makes sense.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Isn't salaryman a Japanese term?


I hope I wasnt obvious *sweats heavily*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Isn't salaryman a Japanese term?





PolarizedBear said:


> Ahhh, makes sense.




correct but i believe in Japan they're seen as highly desirable marriage potential for being responsible and having a secure form of income


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dammit! >:V I've been played!
> I can't handle much swag from you!


But you dream of it daily. :3


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> But you dream of it daily. :3



What can I say? I'm a hunky skunk.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hope I wasnt obvious *sweats heavily*


I'll forgive your sins, so long as you tell the Dark Souls guy to make another Dark Souls game, I'm going through a withdrawal.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2018)

*popcorn chewing intensifies*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> correct but i believe in Japan they're seen as highly desirable marriage potential for being responsible and having a secure form of income


I can believe that too, security is always important in a relationship.



KimberVaile said:


> I'll forgive your sins, so long as you tell the Dark Souls guy to make another Dark Souls game, I'm going through a withdrawal.


I think next game is Shadow Tower or Kuon tbh


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>



in Japan you listen to that in Aus we listen to this





that has nostalgia for me we used to listen to that playlist to get pumped up before street racing around deserted new estates


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> in Japan you listen to that in Aus we listen to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I've never actually played Forza, never had an xbox to do so besides a 360 and that just kinda became halo box.




Also best Initial D track incoming


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I think next game is Shadow Tower or Kuon tbh


I've got my money on another Tenchu, loved that game.
*Fingers crossed*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> I'll forgive your sins, so long as you tell the Dark Souls guy to make another Dark Souls game, I'm going through a withdrawal.


If I ask them they'll probably beat my soul out of my body to feed to the devil if they know I play monster hunter :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I've got my money on another Tenchu, loved that game.
> *Fingers crossed*


Omfg tenchu! Last I played was the wrath of heaven


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Omfg tenchu! Last I played was the wrath of heaven


I only had Tenchu Z, and I don't remember much other than loving the hell out of it.

I was probably way too young for that to be healthy :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If I ask them they'll probably beat my soul out of my body to feed to the devil if they know I play monster hunter :V


You could argue monster hunter ripped off Souls for them being a successor to kings field/shadow tower.



DeeTheDragon said:


> I've got my money on another Tenchu, loved that game.
> *Fingers crossed*


Holy hell I would love another Tenchu, even if the only one I played is arguably the worst one. TenchuZ I think


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You know I've never actually played Forza, never had an xbox to do so besides a 360 and that just kinda became halo box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no i mean the real thing when we all got out Ps we used to race around new housing estates with Forza music blaring

when they build a new estate the first thing they do is lay down the road and since they're usually in old farmland no ones around to call the cops or anything

this was one of our most preferred "tracks" we called it the Snobhill 20 cause we'd do 20 laps






street racing is something all young men do really... i mean lets be honest


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You could argue monster hunter ripped off Souls for them being a successor to kings field/shadow tower.


Lalalala... I'm not listening /(-_-)\
Monster Hunter is better! No one can change my mind lalalala!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no i mean the real thing when we all got out Ps we used to race around new housing estates with Forza music blaring
> 
> when they build a new estate the first thing they do is lay down the road and since they're usually in old farmland no ones around to call the cops or anything
> 
> this was one of our most preferred "tracks" we called it the Snobhill 20 cause we'd do 20 laps


OH lol, I dont trust myself to listen to pumped up music when I drive.  I can be a tad bit scary sometimes.  Looks fun as hell tho.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Lalalala... I'm listening /(-_-)\
> Monster Hunter is better! No one can change my mind lalalala!


Plaaaay Dark Souls with meeee panda kuun~ 
Give in to the sexy armour sets.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You could argue monster hunter ripped off Souls for them being a successor to kings field/shadow tower.
> 
> 
> Holy hell I would love another Tenchu, even if the only one I played is arguably the worst one. TenchuZ I think


Sun bro 4 life <3

Good night everyone


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Plaaaay Dark Souls with meeee panda kuun~
> Give in to the sexy armour sets.


If you do could you invite me?

co-op souls is best souls.

DS2 spoiler warning


Spoiler


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

i want to go to a trackday now...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Plaaaay Dark Souls with meeee panda kuun~
> Give in to the sexy armour sets.


Nooooo!
Nergigante is hot!


 

If you don't play Monster Hunter you're racist against Dwagons >:V

Wasist!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Probs gonna try Destiny 2 tonight if the Diablo III download won’t work.  Hmu if y’all need anyone for a raid or milestones.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> OH lol, I dont trust myself to listen to pumped up music when I drive. I can be a tad bit scary sometimes. Looks fun as hell tho




so fucking fun i grew out of it in less than a year though most others didn't take long too one guy never grew out of it and he's tried out for V8 Supercars a few times i think 

actually he's that fuckin tradie guy i was talking about the one who left school in year 10


in hindsight though its lucky no one had one of these moments


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> If you do could you invite me?
> 
> co-op souls is best souls.
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah!  If we get around to DKS3 I'm just gnna use the bow all game, just sayin'



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nooooo!
> Nergigante is hot!
> View attachment 30734
> 
> ...


Dark Souls has sexy dragon bois too senpai. :V
(i demand source)



WithMyBearHands said:


> Probs gonna try Destiny 2 tonight if the Diablo III download won’t work.  Hmu if y’all need anyone for a raid or milestones.


How's Destiny2 doing anyways?  I haven't played it since the Osiris dlc was announced.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Diablo III


Stop! Play Diablo 2 with us!
You, Me, PolarizedBear and Garth!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> How's Destiny2 doing anyways?  I haven't played it since the Osiris dlc was announced.


Pretty slow lately actually.  That’s why I haven’t been able to do a lot of raids, most people got what they wanted from this season already.  Especially since we haven’t had a special event since the Valentines bullshit lol.  I think most people will pick back up in May tho when the new season drops


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Stop! Play Diablo 2 with us!
> You, Me, PolarizedBear and Garth!


What system lol I can only work with a PS4


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

I honestly haven’t played D2 in like at least a decade.  I don’t even remember what kinds of players are tanks, I can’t do ranged shit lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What system lol I can only work with a PS4


 PC :V

Everybody and their mother owns a PS4 nowadays 


 

I'm so not jealous!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Pretty slow lately actually.  That’s why I haven’t been able to do a lot of raids, most people got what they wanted from this season already.  Especially since we haven’t had a special event since the Valentines bullshit lol.  I think most people will pick back up in May tho when the new season drops


That's not a bad idea, I'll reinstall it when the May updates go live. ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> PC :V
> 
> Everybody and their mother owns a PS4 nowadays
> View attachment 30736
> ...


You could always save up for one pandaman


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> PC :V
> 
> Everybody and their mother owns a PS4 nowadays
> View attachment 30736
> ...




i was given one of the pro ones by my bank for being a loyal customer it just sits there i think i stepped on it once and heard a crack haven't turned it on to see if it still works

they're pretty cheap consoles dude just get one


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeh I’m still working on saving up for a PC.  Only reason I have a PS4 is cause my spouse went halfsies on it with me so I could play the game with them lol.  And the bonus from that check was b-b-ballin


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Lalalala... I'm not listening /(-_-)\
> Monster Hunter is better! No one can change my mind lalalala!



Dark Souls is best Monster Hunter






Also dragons are dicks.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Well I guess that means I don’t have to rush home and start a download lol I can toke a lil before I finish closing.  This is the only benefit I really enjoy from being a salary employee, I can take as long and go as slow as I fucking well please and I won’t run up labor.  I usually send everyone else home before I mop and close out so I have a few mins to myself


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dark Souls is best Monster Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me think of this


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dark Souls is best Monster Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seathe did nothing wrong


----------



## peepo2399 (Apr 19, 2018)

hello everyone im new here


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> hello everyone im new here


Hiyo peepo


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> hello everyone im new here


What’s up new blood


----------



## peepo2399 (Apr 19, 2018)

hello both of you thank you for the welcome

it is close to midnight so I will probably be sleeping soon but hopefully I will become an at least semi-active member of this forum just whenever I have some time to myself


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Ah, a fellow EST-er.  Thank God I was starting to feel like my sleep schedules were more fucked in comparison than they actually are lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dark Souls is best Monster Hunter


Fuck you Garth! >:V
I'm going stand at the corner playing Monster Hunter alone *snivel*


----------



## Puggles (Apr 19, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> hello everyone im new here


welcome =w= woof woof


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fuck you Garth! >:V
> I'm going stand at the corner playing Monster Hunter alone *snivel*


I honestly think the only reason I don’t like that game is bc there’s a guy I used to be friends with who really likes it, and he’s super fucking irresponsible.  Like it’s been a direct affect on us living an hour and a half away, fucker borrows money that we assume is for bills and to help feed their kid but he instead bought a copy of the newest Monster Hunter.  Which is what he does, without looking for a job.  Good chunk of change too, that we would rather not have returned bc we would rather their money TRY to go to things like rent and taking care of their one year old


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I honestly think the only reason I don’t like that game is bc there’s a guy I used to be friends with who really likes it, and he’s super fucking irresponsible.  Like it’s been a direct affect on us living an hour and a half away, fucker borrows money that we assume is for bills and to help feed their kid but he instead bought a copy of the newest Monster Hunter.  Which is what he does, without looking for a job.  Good chunk of change too, that we would rather not have returned bc we would rather their money TRY to go to things like rent and taking care of their one year old


That's the person's fault not the game :V
But man that pretty sucks balls. It's like World of Warcraft bad :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I honestly think the only reason I don’t like that game is bc there’s a guy I used to be friends with who really likes it, and he’s super fucking irresponsible.  Like it’s been a direct affect on us living an hour and a half away, fucker borrows money that we assume is for bills and to help feed their kid but he instead bought a copy of the newest Monster Hunter.  Which is what he does, without looking for a job.  Good chunk of change too, that we would rather not have returned bc we would rather their money TRY to go to things like rent and taking care of their one year old


Sounds like a real chancer that one.  :V



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fuck you Garth! >:V
> I'm going stand at the corner playing Monster Hunter alone *snivel*


Y'know i own one of em on 2DS but I completely forgot which...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Y'know i own one of em on 2DS but I completely forgot which...


Oh please tell me it's MHgen!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 19, 2018)

It’s honestly people like him that make the conservative crowd think that millennials just want free shit lol don’t let bums like that fool you mang


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s honestly people like him that make the conservative crowd think that millennials just want free shit lol don’t let bums like that fool you mang


It's getting worst by the minute :V




Dont know if it's fake news but it's funny sometimes to be enraged about something. It's it's so surreal


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh please tell me it's MHgen!


Oh let me go check, I gotta hunt the damn thing down with the charger.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

holy shit @shapeless0ne  i thought those Boss Orange 90 jeans i got were a waste of money and would look stupid but you were right! i look really good in them


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's getting worst by the minute :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering the source, I feel safe throwing the video out: mediabiasfactcheck.com: Mad World News - Media Bias/Fact Check


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Considering the source, I feel safe throwing the video out:


That's you :V
But I wouldnt be surprised if this turned out to be true :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu 
You were right!  It is Monhun Generations.  



BahgDaddy said:


> Considering the source, I feel safe throwing the video out: mediabiasfactcheck.com: Mad World News - Media Bias/Fact Check


This would be kinda nuts if this whole mansion thing was real.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Considering the source, I feel safe throwing the video out: mediabiasfactcheck.com: Mad World News - Media Bias/Fact Check




not fake news 
www.bbc.com: Family 'must accept home' to get help
www.dailymail.co.uk: French migrant family handed £44,000 in benefits warned about rejecting another house | Daily Mail Online


also this 
www.express.co.uk: Jobless migrants move in to £1.3MILLION plush house on benefits – and it’s a DOWNSIZE


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You were right! It is Monhun Generations


We! Must! Play! TOGETHER!!!!!!! but after work :V
It's almost weekend XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's you :V
> But I wouldnt be surprised if this turned out to be true :V





PolarizedBear said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu
> You were right!  It is Monhun Generations.
> 
> 
> This would be kinda nuts if this whole mansion thing was real.





GreenZone said:


> not fake news
> www.bbc.com: Family 'must accept home' to get help
> www.dailymail.co.uk: French migrant family handed £44,000 in benefits warned about rejecting another house | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



I probably should just move on and ignore this level of ignorance about what it's like to be poor, but I'll give it a stab: Daily Mail is not very reputable. The language in the BBC article is more precise - they are a large family and would prefer to live in larger accommodations. Judging by the looks of their current squalor, I don't blame them. I think my camper is larger than that house. Maybe try to gain some insight into what it's like to be poor first before jumping to conclusions. Or admit that if you haven't actually been poor, that it's not a good idea to make judgements.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> not fake news
> www.bbc.com: Family 'must accept home' to get help
> www.dailymail.co.uk: French migrant family handed £44,000 in benefits warned about rejecting another house | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


Huh. No shit.  It took me a second to realize that they were different stories at first not gnna lie.



BahgDaddy said:


> I probably should just move on and ignore this level of ignorance about what it's like to be poor, but I'll give it a stab: Daily Mail is not very reputable. The language in the BBC article is more precise - they are a large family and would prefer to live in larger accommodations. Judging by the looks of their current squalor, I don't blame them. I think my camper is larger than that house. Maybe try to gain some insight into what it's like to be poor first before jumping to conclusions. Or admit that if you haven't actually been poor, that it's not a good idea to make judgements.


When the hell did we make judgements.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ  I'm not even done reading about the dang thing, I haven't even had the time to look it up yet!  Nani?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We! Must! Play! TOGETHER!!!!!!! but after work :V
> It's almost weekend XD


Sure but I warn you, my gear is awful and I have no idea what I'm doing besides "shoot arrows at the monster".


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

Yup this is the same Bahgdad we all know and love :V

Never change senpai :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 20, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Huh. No shit.  It took me a second to realize that they were different stories at first not gnna lie.
> 
> 
> When the hell did we make judgements.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ  I'm not even done reading about the dang thing, I haven't even had the time to look it up yet!  Nani?
> ...



Okay, sorry for including you in that, then.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay, sorry for including you in that, then.


All good mate.

Anyone been playing Vermintide2 lately?  

 
Just curious if anyone wants to grind n shoot stuff.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> @DarkoKavinsky I am rather curious. Do you have any intention to buy or build any more guns in the near future?


I do have a collection of parts to build a 7.62x39 bolt action. I'm planing to go completely improvised here.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 20, 2018)

www.humblebundle.com: Buy Satellite Reign from the Humble Store
Currently free on Steam btw

EDIT: It also looks like this is free as well
store.steampowered.com: Eador. Masters of the Broken World on Steam


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I probably should just move on and ignore this level of ignorance about what it's like to be poor, but I'll give it a stab: Daily Mail is not very reputable. The language in the BBC article is more precise - they are a large family and would prefer to live in larger accommodations. Judging by the looks of their current squalor, I don't blame them. I think my camper is larger than that house. Maybe try to gain some insight into what it's like to be poor first before jumping to conclusions. Or admit that if you haven't actually been poor, that it's not a good idea to make judgements.




ive been homeless before my family kicked me out and cut me off when i was of age even to this day they wont give me a cent if i'm ever in financial trouble ive gone 9 days without eating before


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Holy fucking god what did I miss


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Holy fucking god what did I miss



it was just Bahgdaddy making assumptions about people and that cause my family has money i must also have money


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

seems like two separate scenarios.  People fleeing a war torn country with nothing but the clothes on their backs can’t really be compared with an unstable relationship involving parents with questionable morals - no offense, GreenZone, it’s just what I’ve observed before.  I do agree with really needing the space, but that’s the downside trying to step in and help a large amount of people.  Sometimes there simply aren’t enough resources, and it’s an upsetting but sad truth and current state of things.  There’s nothing wrong with legitimately needing more space for a bigger family, but limitations do exist, no matter how much we can try to help.

Also sorry to hear.  Being tossed out fucking sucks.  I didn’t mind being homeless in itself, the freedom felt nice and I met some really cool folks


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> seems like two separate scenarios.  People fleeing a war torn country with nothing but the clothes on their backs can’t really be compared with an unstable relationship involving parents with questionable morals - no offense, GreenZone, it’s just what I’ve observed before.  I do agree with really needing the space, but that’s the downside trying to step in and help a large amount of people.  Sometimes there simply aren’t enough resources, and it’s an upsetting but sad truth and current state of things.  There’s nothing wrong with legitimately needing more space for a bigger family, but limitations do exist, no matter how much we can try to help.
> 
> Also sorry to hear.  Being tossed out fucking sucks.  I didn’t mind being homeless in itself, the freedom felt nice and I met some really cool folks




no it was the best thing they ever did it was a harsh way of teaching me the value of money and how to be independent as in recent years they have admitted to me that they did it because i'm set to inherit most of their estate their worry was is if i kept relying on them when i did get money i'd just immediately blow it on fast cars and expensive watches

what i don't like is the assumption that these kids who grow up in wealthy households have it easy in life my life outside of primary school has never been easy


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no it was the best thing they ever did it was a harsh way of teaching me the value of money and how to be independent as in recent years they have admitted to me that they did it because i'm set to inherit most of their estate their worry was is if i kept relying on them when i did get money i'd just immediately blow it on fast cars and expensive watches
> 
> what i don't like is the assumption that these kids who grow up in wealthy households have it easy in life my life outside of primary school has never been easy


Fucking preach I can’t stand a yuppie


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

I lowkey hate myself for downloading Fortnite but I’m really fucking curious and I hate watching streams.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fucking preach I can’t stand a yuppie




like my grandparents weren't born wealthy either one was born in a tent in the outback basically homeless they worked hard to get where they are and i think they wanted me to kind of first hand see hardship overcome it and do my own thing

i'm really just going to buy a decent house and furnish it the rest will go into investments to fund an early ish retirement

cars holidays suits etc etc all going to be paid for by my job like ive been doing the past near decade


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> like my grandparents weren't born wealthy either one was born in a tent in the outback basically homeless they worked hard to get where they are and i think they wanted me to kind of first hand see hardship overcome it and do my own thing
> 
> i'm really just going to buy a decent house and furnish it the rest will go into investments to fund an early ish retirement
> 
> cars holidays suits etc etc all going to be paid for by my job like ive been doing the past near decade


My dad threw me into a pool as a toddler to teach me how to swim, so I guess I can kinda see the merit, my family had pretty different reasons tho.  Like just being kinda batshit insane for starters.

Are you talking stock exchanges or compound interest at a financial institution?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Are you talking stock exchanges or compound interest at a financial institution?




i'm not sure yet i was thinking getting a portfolio but my friends who left the Army and went on to have 6-7 figure careers said i'll lose a lot of money for a few years and that the higher amount you're doing the more you lose i think when the time comes i'll properly speak to a financial adviser with macquarie bank or something 

i'm tempted to just dump it all into gold and put it in a bank vault but ive been told that would have very little return 

others have said in a compound interest account i can live off the money it would generate but others have said that's also risky if the bank goes belly up


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Any investment can be a potentially dangerous one, there’s just different levels of risks.  A friend of mine who served put half his pension into a compound interest account for the time he was active, and came out to a little over a quarter of a million dollars.  I’m not sure how much his pension was or what kind of interest he generated, and it’s not meant to push you one way or the other, just something to mull over


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Any investment can be a potentially dangerous one, there’s just different levels of risks.  A friend of mine who served put half his pension into a compound interest account for the time he was active, and came out to a little over a quarter of a million dollars.  I’m not sure how much his pension was or what kind of interest he generated, and it’s not meant to push you one way or the other, just something to mull over




well with me there's a lot of options mostly just having been homeless i'm grateful and happy i'll be able to just get a house built and have a secure roof over my head i'll have a separate account with 100K as collateral and for taxes and rates though but i'll be putting money into it from my pay

in all honesty i just want a boring life at this point just a office job house dog wife and car its almost romanticised for me well i mean i think that's what i want i don't know if i leave Army and then i'll be so bored i'll want to blow my brains out

i don't do well when i get home i get bored to death and i find dealing with normal people chaotic and unorganised


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well with me there's a lot of options mostly just having been homeless i'm grateful and happy i'll be able to just get a house built and have a secure roof over my head i'll have a separate account with 100K as collateral and for taxes and rates though but i'll be putting money into it from my pay
> 
> in all honesty i just want a boring life at this point just a office job house dog wife and car its almost romanticised for me well i mean i think that's what i want i don't know if i leave Army and then i'll be so bored i'll want to blow my brains out
> 
> i don't do well when i get home i get bored to death and i find dealing with normal people chaotic and unorganised


Is it not possible to focus on stable housing as well as serve?  Typically here it’s much easier to do with the reserves especially if you live on base, but active is a much bigger trade off.  My grandmas neighbor has a pretty nice house set up for himself and his wife, but he’s hardly ever home to enjoy it.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Is it not possible to focus on stable housing as well as serve?  Typically here it’s much easier to do with the reserves especially if you live on base, but active is a much bigger trade off.  My grandmas neighbor has a pretty nice house set up for himself and his wife, but he’s hardly ever home to enjoy it.



we move around too much i'm trying to get transferred as full time staff to a reserve unit in my home city but so far ive just been getting detached to them for a few months then returning to my home unit


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

@PolarizedBear I need Shino so bad now T.T


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear I need Shino so bad now T.T




stop talking about your moba game tell us a funny story from your work or something...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

actually @(any American furries) does starbucks just like breed californians or something? i went into a starbucks yesterday and there were probably about 40 people in there all i could hear were Californian accents do they just grow out of the seats or what


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> stop talking about your moba game tell us a funny story from your work or something...


I'm getting tired of your bullshit each passing day


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear I need Shino so bad now T.T


I wouldn't mind rolling him seeing as the only dark unit I have is the damn friend mage guy I forget his name.  Shino's alt skin with the hat n ears cracks me up lol.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm getting tired of your bullshit each passing day



i'm getting sick of you and PB having a private conversation over open chat every day you keep constantly spamming this stuff on here have you not noticed a few people aren't even on here anymore


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm getting sick of you and PB having a private conversation over open chat every day you keep constantly spamming this stuff on here have you not noticed a few people aren't even on here anymore


*Have several conversations a day spanning pages between few individuals
*Some conversations take place between more than two people
Y'know I haven't noticed anyone up and vanishing but I have noticed a few people you've personally pushed out.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *Have several conversations a day spanning pages between few individuals
> *Some conversations take place between more than two people
> Y'know I haven't noticed anyone up and vanishing but I have noticed a few people you've personally pushed out.



such as?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> such as?


Zen. For starters.
I recall you immediately making a thread complaining about being blocked under the guise of discussion.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Zen. For starters.
> I recall you immediately making a thread complaining about being blocked under the guise of discussion.



i did not push Zen out she is on here for starters secondly she did it because of her own issues with her life she literally said it was nothing i did secondly if you bothered to read anything other that what ever it is you and MM keep going on about it was for discussion around the blocking feature being intrusive on people even in situations where some one has done nothing wrong

there is no reason for the blocking feature to just have the persons name on a thread with a text saying "you cannot respond or see this users comments"

you have an inbox option try using it instead of just constantly spamming video game characters in a thread meant for everyone to participate in and drowning out others who want to change subject


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 20, 2018)

No.  It's because every damn time something halts a discussion, it's you.  All day we've been talking about dark souls, music, food.  God forbid someone speak of something you don't want to talk about you try to stop the whole damn thread and gilt trip everyone.  She left because of you mate.  No one is having any issues talking on this thread and everyone is enjoying others company.  You constantly make it awkward by having a hissy fit.  This is why she left.

Also I did read your thread.



GreenZone said:


> i found out the reason i was blocked i found it to be extremely trivial and childish like taking a stranger to court to be house arrested because they remind you of some one you don't like



No malice there mate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

You know what I'm sick of? your emotional manipulation. I lost Zen as a friend because I was the first to defend you because I trust that you're not a bad person but I immediately regret that decision. You dare accuse me of of excluding new people in this forum... ME OF ALL FUCKING PEOPLE?! I EVEN PAYED TO COMISSION SOMEONE TO DRAW A NEWBIE AN AVATAR! ME WHO ENCOURAGES PEOPLE TO TAKE THE GOD DAMN FORUMS SERIOUSLY! Don't pull that shit on me!


----------



## Telnac (Apr 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yaaaas!
> 
> Lets be drunk and 100% more awkward together.


*lands with all the grace of a man who thought alcohol gave him the power to fly off of 50 story buildings*

Hello fellow light night vampires, as well as our arch-nemesi the morning risers and a special hello to the time travelers on the other side of the world wondering why I'm giving late night greetings when it's the middle of tomorrow  afternoon.  (Yes I realize the date is technically the same but it's not tomorrow until the sun rises in my book no matter what the clock & calender may say!)

*extra cuddles* to my mate @Tayoria


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 20, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with all the grace of a man who thought alcohol gave him the power to fly off of 50 story buildings*
> 
> Hello fellow light night vampires, as well as our arch-nemesi the morning risers and a special hello to the time travelers on the other side of the world wondering why I'm giving late night greetings when it's the middle of tomorrow  afternoon.  (Yes I realize the date is technically the same but it's not tomorrow until the sun rises in my book no matter what the clock & calender may say!)
> 
> *extra cuddles* to my mate @Tayoria


Good Evenin'.   ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ  Future's bright, expect a shower of filet mignon. Don't step outside during the meat shower.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 20, 2018)

Well, seems this place has gotten all toxic....no surprise there. Guess i'll stay on discord and leave this toxic mess


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Well, seems this place has gotten all toxic....no surprise there. Guess i'll stay on discord and leave this toxic mess


I'm sorry. Know that we do wish you'll stay


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know what I'm sick of? your emotional manipulation. I lost Zen as a friend because I was the first to defend you because I trust that you're not a bad person but I immediately regret that decision. You dare accuse me of of excluding new people in this forum... ME OF ALL FUCKING PEOPLE?! I EVEN PAYED TO COMISSION SOMEONE TO DRAW A NEWBIE AN AVATAR! ME WHO ENCOURAGES PEOPLE TO TAKE THE GOD DAMN FORUMS SERIOUSLY! Don't pull that shit on me!


so you defended me which i appreciate individual stopped talking to you and that makes me a bad person?
you admitted that you and PB keep hogging the thread seemed to take my and based on others liking my comments other peoples advice and would go to inbox for private conversations yet didn't do it?

also emotional manipulation what?  








mate we're not best friends we're not lovers we're all strangers on the internet talking on a forum about furries what emotional abuse? you're hogging a thread i said take it to inbox fuckin chill dude i'm not talking about this anymore


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Reading everything that I barely missed like holy shit y’all


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Reading everything that I barely missed like holy shit y’all
> 
> View attachment 30761




i don't care it was such an explosion over nothing lets move on how are you @WithMyBearHands


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't care it was such an explosion over nothing lets move on how are you @WithMyBearHands


Not bad bc I just learned not too long ago that mike pence has a pet rabbit named Marlon Bundo who had his very own gay fan fiction that’s outselling Pence’s book atm, how bout ya


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Not bad bc I just learned not too long ago that mike pence has a pet rabbit named Marlon Bundo who had his very own gay fan fiction that’s outselling Pence’s book atm,



i'm just going to go ahead and leave this here again







WithMyBearHands said:


> how bout ya


i just realised i vape too much because i'm designing a guesthouse back home to be renovated so it has exhaust fans in the roof to de hotbox the room


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Yup, making fun of an actual book
www.npr.org: What's Up, Pence? Second Family's Rabbit Makes Children's Book Debut

I didn’t know you could vape too much to need a ventilation system lol.  I thought that was the big appeal about vaping was that it didn’t stifle the air so much, but I guess it could be problematic depending on the mod


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yup, making fun of an actual book
> www.npr.org: What's Up, Pence? Second Family's Rabbit Makes Children's Book Debut
> 
> I didn’t know you could vape too much to need a ventilation system lol.  I thought that was the big appeal about vaping was that it didn’t stifle the air so much, but I guess it could be problematic depending on the mod




my friend gave it to me to stop smoking but he gave me one that's listed as "enthusiast" so it blows out massive clouds and even hotboxes my house i tried going to a pen but it doesn't do anything for me 

i want to try and get off the vape though but yeah it doesn't stifle the air it just makes it really thick and some people don't like being in a room of steam i'll be getting one of those dyson hot cold air filters though  

the room is just for while i'm at uni but my family haven't really done what they were supposed to they were supposed to clear it out so i could start renovating it... that was 3 years ago...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

Cunt is so affected that he feels left out in conversations. Oh the irony on this one. You will be honored to know you're the first person to be on my block list, you're one hell of a sociopath :V

Don't be full of yourself, likes and join dates don't means shit here


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Honestly the best vape tool I’ve ever used was the Boulder brand pen; small and more easily portable and doesn’t weigh a brick, and leaks a lot less.  It vapes the closest to an actual cigarette too and they’re fairly cheap.  They’re disposable I think but the ones I buy last a good few weeks and they only cost me around $10.  They even come with a free bottle of juice you can swap out if you don’t like the tobacco flavor.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Honestly the best vape tool I’ve ever used was the Boulder brand pen; small and more easily portable and doesn’t weigh a brick, and leaks a lot less.  It vapes the closest to an actual cigarette too and they’re fairly cheap.  They’re disposable I think but the ones I buy last a good few weeks and they only cost me around $10.  They even come with a free bottle of juice you can swap out if you don’t like the tobacco flavor.




i hope to get down to a pen at somepoint but not right now i lower the nicotine level every few months and hopefully will fully get off it at somepoint but eachtime i do lower the nicotine i end up vaping more than i would and i feel like i have flu for about a week 

at the moment i got a leakproof tank and a massive mod |





 (mines blue) 

i want to get something smaller cause its too heavy in the field and too fragile


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

i hate waking up early

but i lvoe sunrises


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Holy fuck lol have you checked into Juuls?  They’re notorious for being very high nic content with a very small amount of vapor.  They’re about the size of a USB stick and each pod of juice is equivalent to a pack of smokes


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> i hate waking up early
> 
> but i lvoe sunrises


I’ve heard that taking a minute to stand outside or by a window to watch the sunrise is a great way to boost your energy.  Natural sunlight and all that


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

Getting out of bed is often the hard part about waking up early though, not the lack of energy afterwards :/


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> Getting out of bed is often the hard part about waking up early though, not the lack of energy afterwards :/


Yeah I feel it.  Lately I’ve been struggling with it worse than usual with my fucked up sleep schedules lol


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

I forgot what day it was! 

I'm kinda glad i dont smoke though


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Holy fuck lol have you checked into Juuls?  They’re notorious for being very high nic content with a very small amount of vapor.  They’re about the size of a USB stick and each pod of juice is equivalent to a pack of smokes




fuck they're in the united stated it would get pulled by customs 

look long story but for vapers in Australia we need to know a guy who knows a guy to get us actual nicotine bottles and mix it in with our juice it has to do with vape juices being almost impossible to tax so the governments banned it from being imported its also cause nicotine is a poison which you need a special permit for its grade i think unless its diluted to a certain degree idk 

i just ask a friend to get me bottles of nicotine when i run out and he gets them for me 


avisa said:


> Getting out of bed is often the hard part about waking up early though, not the lack of energy afterwards :/




even more difficult if you need to get up and lay in dirt 

no context necessary


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> I forgot what day it was!
> 
> I'm kinda glad i dont smoke though


Lol yeah I’m in the process of wake n bake.  Why’s that tho


GreenZone said:


> fuck they're in the united stated it would get pulled by customs
> 
> look long story but for vapers in Australia we need to know a guy who knows a guy to get us actual nicotine bottles and mix it in with our juice it has to do with vape juices being almost impossible to tax so the governments banned it from being imported its also cause nicotine is a poison which you need a special permit for its grade i think unless its diluted to a certain degree idk
> 
> ...


Fuck man honestly I would send some to ya if I trusted the mail system, seems like theyd check for that pretty thoroughly.  They’re fairly cheap too, the pod costs about the same if not a few cents less than a pack of cigs, so the financial transition is a lot easier too


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

I recognize about 1/4 of the people online now. 

I'm slowly learning. But a lot of those people don't seem to be active in general discussion/forum games where I've spent most of my time.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> I recognize about 1/4 of the people online now.
> 
> I'm slowly learning. But a lot of those people don't seem to be active in general discussion/forum games where I've spent most of my time.


Yeah I don’t see many posts either besides the regulars.  And that’s not even an issue isolated to this thread or thread group, most people seem to just forget after they sign up and make a couple of posts


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Lol yeah I’m in the process of wake n bake.  Why’s that tho


1. not addicted 
2. save money
3. healthier (applies more to nicotine)


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> 1. not addicted
> 2. save money
> 3. healthier (applies more to nicotine)


I mean I wouldn’t necessarily call it an addiction, my day certainly sucks a lot more ass without it but it’s not like I CANT go without it lol.  My habit does get expensive tho, an ounce barely lasts me a month.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fuck man honestly I would send some to ya if I trusted the mail system, seems like theyd check for that pretty thoroughly. They’re fairly cheap too, the pod costs about the same if not a few cents less than a pack of cigs, so the financial transition is a lot easier too




i don't know what the go here is but they destroy nicotine products on entry i think what happens here is a guy who has the permit for poisons like say a horticulturalist buys them in bulk then redistributes them around Australia but it can't be to vape stores that's just my educated guess they're cracking down on it in WA its completely banned and in other states you can't even try flavours or vape in store anymore because its "attractive to kids"

they say there's no health benefits to it but NZ conducted a study that showed smoking related deaths almost halved in the first 2 years of vaping being fully legal



avisa said:


> 1. not addicted
> 2. save money
> 3. healthier (applies more to nicotine)




i stopped smoking cause of that it never really effected me until i got bronchitis that developed into pneumonia and the doctor said it was basically cause i was a smoker i switched to vape and i noticed a massive health increase and better cardio performance i wonder how much better i'd be if i stopped vaping too actually

vaping is much cheaper than smoking though


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

I appreciate the new people here :V 
It's just sometimes hard to know who are the serious new users here

95% of the people making introduction threads never comes back... And when you spend so much of your self responding to these threads. It wears you out sometimes.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't know what the go here is but they destroy nicotine products on entry i think what happens here is a guy who has the permit for poisons like say a horticulturalist buys them in bulk then redistributes them around Australia but it can't be to vape stores that's just my educated guess they're cracking down on it in WA its completely banned and in other states you can't even try flavours or vape in store anymore because its "attractive to kids"
> 
> they say there's no health benefits to it but NZ conducted a study that showed smoking related deaths almost halved in the first 2 years of vaping being fully legal
> 
> ...


I mean vaping certainly isn’t healthier than simply not smoking or putting anything into your lungs at all lol but they’re not totally wrong in their reasons for banning it.  Most of my night staff are high school kids, and the ones who are 18 have only recently done so.  They’ve all been vaping for at least a few years and have gotten the stuff either from older kids or irresponsible clerks that don’t card properly. My towns biggest vape enthusiasts are kids who aren’t old enough to legally buy them lol so I can kinda see their point.  I personally don’t support vaping as a habit because of that, I believe it’s only meant for a tool to help people curb a dangerous habit.  It’s getting these kids hooked on nicotine instead of cigs like 20 years ago


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I appreciate the new people here :V
> It's just sometimes hard to know who are the serious new users here
> 
> 95% of the people making introduction threads never comes back... And when you spend so much of your self responding to these threads. It wears you out sometimes.


So I’m not the only one who noticed that?  Thank God, I think the past three intro threads I poked into haven’t posted outside of those


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So I’m not the only one who noticed that? Thank God, I think the past three intro threads I poked into haven’t posted outside of those


It makes you appreciate the actual new people here ammirite? 
Btw I haven't really formally welcome you. I don't care if you're a girl, you'll still get my signature welcome greeting:

"Welcome to FaF, please send nudes >:3c"


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean vaping certainly isn’t healthier than simply not smoking or putting anything into your lungs at all lol but they’re not totally wrong in their reasons for banning it.  Most of my night staff are high school kids, and the ones who are 18 have only recently done so.  They’ve all been vaping for at least a few years and have gotten the stuff either from older kids or irresponsible clerks that don’t card properly. My towns biggest vape enthusiasts are kids who aren’t old enough to legally buy them lol so I can kinda see their point.  I personally don’t support vaping as a habit because of that, I believe it’s only meant for a tool to help people curb a dangerous habit.  It’s getting these kids hooked on nicotine instead of cigs like 20 years ago




did i mention that Australia taxes cigarettes by i think $3 something every 3 months? a pack of my old brand costs $40 currently and a carton costs $330 i think

so yeah its an agenda Aus can't tax it so they don't want it as a competitor and they have ignored how the aggressive taxing is effecting people

1. smoking is now a financial status symbol since its now a luxary habit
2. its making poorer people even poorer as the gov doesn't understand how addiction works
3. the idea behind the tax was to cover the cost smokers cost on the public healthcare system but the tax now generates x12 what smokers cost the system
4. the idea that making smoking so expensive no one but 1%ers can afford it wont ever work
5. the mafia now have a foothold in Australia via the tobacco black market


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It makes you appreciate the actual new people here ammirite?
> Btw I haven't really formally welcome you. I don't care if you're a girl, you'll still get my signature welcome greeting:
> 
> "Welcome to FaF, please send nudes >:3c"


Ah shucks

That’s when I like to send these tho

Just a gentle, subtle cockblock to those who legit ask that

Something with longer, more intimidating nails might be better tho


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

I keep forgetting that a lot of people who are active here are pretty new. I wouldn't have assumed withmybearhands only joined ~a week ago if i didnt check. Polarizedbear hasnt been here more than a month. etc........


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> I keep forgetting that a lot of people who are active here are pretty new. I wouldn't have assumed withmybearhands only joined ~a week ago if i didnt check. Polarizedbear hasnt been here more than a month. etc........


Yup.. see how fast the traction gets in this community? People just need to put some effort socializing with us :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> did i mention that Australia taxes cigarettes by i think $3 something every 3 months? a pack of my old brand costs $40 currently and a carton costs $330 i think
> 
> so yeah its an agenda Aus can't tax it so they don't want it as a competitor and they have ignored how the aggressive taxing is effecting people
> 
> ...


Goddamn what a mess.  It’s like trying to get rid of one annoying person in a crowded room by farting really badly.  Yeah I guess it could achieve the result you’re going for but everyone else is gonna hate you for it too


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

It helped that I was a forum member many moons ago and got a feel for the community for a few months first lol.  This forum doesn’t operate the way most people seem to expect a “furry forum” to run.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s like trying to get rid of one annoying person in a crowded room by farting really badly.


Careful now :V you'll never know who have fart fetish :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Goddamn what a mess.  It’s like trying to get rid of one annoying person in a crowded room by farting really badly.  Yeah I guess it could achieve the result you’re going for but everyone else is gonna hate you for it too




it started off with good intentions but now it just generates them so much money they don't want to admit it was stupid it also doesn't actually work i think more youth are taking up smoking regardless of cost vaping isn't big here yet its still something laughed at i was laughed at work but more and more people are trying it and taking it up 




avisa said:


> I keep forgetting that a lot of people who are active here are pretty new. I wouldn't have assumed withmybearhands only joined ~a week ago if i didnt check. Polarizedbear hasnt been here more than a month. etc........



some people might have just been gone for a while i was gone for 6 months and come back i think every time i go away for long periods and come back there's always a brand new set of new people


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> I keep forgetting that a lot of people who are active here are pretty new. I wouldn't have assumed withmybearhands only joined ~a week ago if i didnt check. Polarizedbear hasnt been here more than a month. etc........


Heh.

Only few "veteran members" are still active. The rest have left for other platforms, as forums are limiting in how you interact and how you interact.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Heh.
> 
> Only few "veteran members" are still active. The rest have left for other platforms, as forums are limiting in how you interact and how you interact.



silence you fool you'll get us all killed.... its not safe to talk here....


----------



## Sealab (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> I keep forgetting that a lot of people who are active here are pretty new. I wouldn't have assumed withmybearhands only joined ~a week ago if i didnt check. Polarizedbear hasnt been here more than a month. etc........



I browse a lot myself but don't post much. I'd like to be more active, but I'm at work most days and don't have the time.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Careful now :V you'll never know who have fart fetish :V


My dude there’s a fetish for SNEEZING I don’t doubt it lol


GreenZone said:


> it started off with good intentions but now it just generates them so much money they don't want to admit it was stupid it also doesn't actually work i think more youth are taking up smoking regardless of cost vaping isn't big here yet its still something laughed at i was laughed at work but more and more people are trying it and taking it up


Yeah it didn’t really take off here until recreational mods got big.  Blu was the first brand introduced and hardly anyone even knew what it was even in its heyday.  It’s not treated like the step down from a deadly habit like it was meant for, rather a mockery of a legitimate addiction chased by ravers too fucked up on Molly to even tell you what flavor it is

Not speaking for everyone or everywhere but that’s the vape community here lol


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Heh.
> 
> Only few "veteran members" are still active. The rest have left for other platforms, as forums are limiting in how you interact and how you interact.


Is there some "site history" thread that I can read?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My dude there’s a fetish for SNEEZING I don’t doubt it lol
> 
> Yeah it didn’t really take off here until recreational mods got big.  Blu was the first brand introduced and hardly anyone even knew what it was even in its heyday.  It’s not treated like the step down from a deadly habit like it was meant for, rather a mockery of a legitimate addiction chased by ravers too fucked up on Molly to even tell you what flavor it is
> 
> Not speaking for everyone or everywhere but that’s the vape community here lol




we get that too there's a weird drug culture vibe behind it but i don't know anyone who vapes who does drugs i think its a meme started by H3H3 but part of the problem is that attracts the kids to it


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 20, 2018)

I've only been here since the beginning of this year, and the cast of active members has changed a lot in that time.  And if I look at threads from a year ago, I barely recognise anyone.  So I guess a high turnover is normal here, with only a few sticking around in the longer term.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> Is there some "site history" thread that I can read?




don't bring it up Yakamaru just thinks he's untouchable any criticism of how the site works gets you reprimanded the site is perfect in every way don't question it 

one of us one of us one of us


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> we get that too there's a weird drug culture vibe behind it but i don't know anyone who vapes who does drugs i think its a meme started by H3H3 but part of the problem is that attracts the kids to it


In their defense it really is kinda hard to regulate that, but I would honestly rather have kids vaping than smoking actual cigarettes.  My annoyance with vaping is pretty much just the social aesthetic it inspires.  These kids would be into much worse shit if they didn’t vape


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> In their defense it really is kinda hard to regulate that, but I would honestly rather have kids vaping than smoking actual cigarettes.  My annoyance with vaping is pretty much just the social aesthetic it inspires.  These kids would be into much worse shit if they didn’t vape




that's a good outlook on it i guess i know here when i vape its only just turned from "that's so gay" to "that's fucking rad man blow a larger cloud" 

how did that employee thing go btw


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've only been here since the beginning of this year, and the cast of active members has changed a lot in that time.  And if I look at threads from a year ago, I barely recognise anyone.  So I guess a high turnover is normal here, with only a few sticking around in the longer term.


If it makes you feel any better I’ve seen ONE post, ONE, from a fellow forum vet.  I was around when CannonFodder and SirRob and Gavrill were super active, it’s been a minute


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> Is there some "site history" thread that I can read?


Not really. You're going to have to check archives and such, to see all the crap that's been going on.

Though personally I'd advice against it. Lots of pointless threads that always led to a dumpster fire. 

What you have in mind specifically?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's a good outlook on it i guess i know here when i vape its only just turned from "that's so gay" to "that's fucking rad man blow a larger cloud"
> 
> how did that employee thing go btw


Learning tricks is rlly fun not gonna lie lol there still people who are blown away (lolpuns) by simple smoke rings

They’re still all butthurt about it and got their shift covered last night.  Not much of a difference since that was something I brought up too, it’s been over two weeks since I worked more than a couple of hours with that driver and they’re scheduled on at least two of my shifts.  It’s not a write up or anything if you get your shift successfully covered so I can’t do anything about that


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Not really. You're going to have to check archives and such, to see all the crap that's been going on.
> 
> Though personally I'd advice against it. Lots of pointless threads that always led to a dumpster fire.
> 
> What you have in mind specifically?


And yeah, riding on this, you’d be better off searching archives across several different sites as it seems to be pretty broken up, but you can string it into a full story


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Learning tricks is rlly fun not gonna lie lol there still people who are blown away (lolpuns) by simple smoke rings
> 
> They’re still all butthurt about it and got their shift covered last night.  Not much of a difference since that was something I brought up too, it’s been over two weeks since I worked more than a couple of hours with that driver and they’re scheduled on at least two of my shifts.  It’s not a write up or anything if you get your shift successfully covered so I can’t do anything about that




what was the drama though? their car was broken but you sent them out any way? that's a hard one cause you can see that as "you set him up to fail" or you can see it as "this guy is having a hard time i'm not going to pull the rug from under his feet and let him do the best he can"


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

OhmyGOD my fucking cat found the noisiest goddamn toy he has right as I need to go to sleep

And he cries and makes a sad face when I take shit away from him


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> OhmyGOD my fucking cat found the noisiest goddamn toy he has right as I need to go to sleep
> 
> And he cries and makes a sad face when I take shit away from him



yes, but you have never heard a husky with a drink bottle 

for hours they will play the song of their people


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> And yeah, riding on this, you’d be better off searching archives across several different sites as it seems to be pretty broken up, but you can string it into a full story


A lot of posts and/or threads gets deleted, so you only get like, 60% of a conversation/thread at best.

Which is for the better, I guess. Old and dead drama should stay old and dead.

@avisa Though if you are going to do some archive diving.. A bit of advice.

Forums are limiting in how and about what people interact on, so keep that in mind. At best, you may only see like 1% at most of any given person.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what was the drama though? their car was broken but you sent them out any way? that's a hard one cause you can see that as "you set him up to fail" or you can see it as "this guy is having a hard time i'm not going to pull the rug from under his feet and let him do the best he can"


I didn’t know about the specific car problems until after the shift started and they took one delivery.  I knew there had been issues with the car but since they were driving it with no complaints, I thought it was fine.  As soon as I noticed they were taking half an hour for one delivery (our avg leaving the store - return in all should take around 10mins) I sent out a swing driver to take an order that was almost late.  The reason for the write up though is when driver 1 came back in cussing me out like their car problems were my fault “oh you can’t send me home cause I need money to fix my car” how about stop fuckin calling in for all your shifts then especially if your mom is letting you use her vehicle so you can save up money

I found out about that last part as the driver was about to leave and their mom came in to trade cars apparently, so naturally I look like the asshole bc you know how shit gets twisted.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yes, but you have never heard a husky with a drink bottle
> 
> for hours they will play the song of their people


Ope just gonna _sneak_ right over to YouTube real quick


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I didn’t know about the specific car problems until after the shift started and they took one delivery.  I knew there had been issues with the car but since they were driving it with no complaints, I thought it was fine.  As soon as I noticed they were taking half an hour for one delivery (our avg leaving the store - return in all should take around 10mins) I sent out a swing driver to take an order that was almost late.  The reason for the write up though is when driver 1 came back in cussing me out like their car problems were my fault “oh you can’t send me home cause I need money to fix my car” how about stop fuckin calling in for all your shifts then especially if your mom is letting you use her vehicle so you can save up money




oh right typical sack of shit probably not being responsible and buying video games and or dope with work money 

the way i see it is when i'm put in charge of people if i ever get to the point of yelling i don't see that as insubordination i view it as myself failing them through weak leadership but i rectify it i once banned smoking for a fireteam because when it comes to tactical situations i'm pretty chill about it if we're in the middle of a town then yeah smoke but they pushed their luck too far when they were smoking at night when we were in wilderness and that pissed me off something fierce


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Ope just gonna _sneak_ right over to YouTube real quick



i don't know if other husky's do it but mine did... a lot...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh right typical sack of shit probably not being responsible and buying video games and or dope with work money
> 
> the way i see it is when i'm put in charge of people if i ever get to the point of yelling i don't see that as insubordination i view it as myself failing them through weak leadership but i rectify it i once banned smoking for a fireteam because when it comes to tactical situations i'm pretty chill about it if we're in the middle of a town then yeah smoke but they pushed their luck too far when they were smoking at night when we were in wilderness and that pissed me off something fierce


Yah I think I smoked in the woods once and I used a water bottle for ashing/hoarding the butt, but that was kinda out of sheer desperation and I wasn’t in a tactical setting lol.  Did he get chewed out by everyone else?  I sure would’ve lol

There’s a lot of improvements that I could make, sure, but most of that was an ad hominem attack on their part cause I wrote them up instead of just a firm talking to.  I’m more lenient than I probably should be but I’m not gonna let someone cuss me out in front of the rest of my staff and not take action.  I would’ve kept em on shift (they WANTED to go home and I really didn’t wanna give them what they wanted) but they wouldn’t stop running their fucking mouth so eventually I was just like okay get the fuck out of my store then and don’t come back on my shifts until you learn how to act


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yah I think I smoked in the woods once and I used a water bottle for ashing/hoarding the butt, but that was kinda out of sheer desperation and I wasn’t in a tactical setting lol. Did he get chewed out by everyone else? I sure would’ve lol




should have explained under nightvision a cigarette lights up the surrounding area like a flare its just dangerous and stupid theres a video on youtube of insurgents using stolen night vision they can't see so they turn on the infra red torch which can't be seen with the naked eye but the second they do a sniper hits them

and yes they were charged $880 i believe




WithMyBearHands said:


> There’s a lot of improvements that I could make, sure, but most of that was an ad hominem attack on their part cause I wrote them up instead of just a firm talking to. I’m more lenient than I probably should be but I’m not gonna let someone cuss me out in front of the rest of my staff and not take action. I would’ve kept em on shift (they WANTED to go home and I really didn’t wanna give them what they wanted) but they wouldn’t stop running their fucking mouth so eventually I was just like okay get the fuck out of my store then and don’t come back on my shifts until you learn how to act




i try not to yell because like in real life i'm a pretty chill easy going person but apparently when i yell i'm really intimidating so i just don't do it unless its warranted but firm talking helps its just something you pick up in my job as you get more experienced and senior like if people are fucking around and i tell them to stop but they keep going i just firmly soft yell "oi shut up" and they usually stop and have guilty looking faces

my sgt is the best with this he has a feel about him and he doesn't need to yell he will just casually say "hurry up" and you just panic and go "OH FUCK!"


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> should have explained under nightvision a cigarette lights up the surrounding area like a flare its just dangerous and stupid theres a video on youtube of insurgents using stolen night vision they can't see so they turn on the infra red torch which can't be seen with the naked eye but the second they do a sniper hits them
> 
> and yes they were charged $880 i believe


Wow think of the two cartons of smokes they could have bought with that instead lol


GreenZone said:


> i try not to yell because like in real life i'm a pretty chill easy going person but apparently when i yell i'm really intimidating so i just don't do it unless its warranted but firm talking helps its just something you pick up in my job as you get more experienced and senior like if people are fucking around and i tell bthem to stop but they keep going i just firmly soft yell "oi shut up" and they usually stop and have guilty looking faces


The atmosphere is also vastly different, we have much more of a laid back and casual way of going about things (we’re not slackers or anything but it’s nice to say a genuine “ey mang whatcha want” to a customer rather than a fake “hello how may I serve you”) plus I try to keep in mind that these are mostly high school kids, they’re gonna fuck around no matter how hard we push, and 99% of the time they’re not hurting anything and still getting food out at a remarkable pace, so usually it’s nothing to worry about.  Makes events like these much more of a fiasco than they need to be


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wow think of the two cartons of smokes they could have bought with that instead lol
> 
> The atmosphere is also vastly different, we have much more of a laid back and casual way of going about things (we’re not slackers or anything but it’s nice to say a genuine “ey mang whatcha want” to a customer rather than a fake “hello how may I serve you”) plus I try to keep in mind that these are mostly high school kids, they’re gonna fuck around no matter how hard we push, and 99% of the time they’re not hurting anything and still getting food out at a remarkable pace, so usually it’s nothing to worry about.  Makes events like these much more of a fiasco than they need to be




make him paint a oil drum with a model paintbrush and then make him do one push up push it forward another push up then push it forward and do that till its at the end of the block 

he wont do it again


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> make him paint a oil drum with a model paintbrush and then make him do one push up push it forward another push up then push it forward and do that till its at the end of the block
> 
> he wont do it again


Imma make ‘em clean the grease trap this weekend.  Well not me bc they’re not gonna be on my shift lol but the other manager.  That thing just collects all the food that gets washed down the sink drain and ferments there.  All week long


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Imma make ‘em clean the grease trap this weekend.  Well not me bc they’re not gonna be on my shift lol but the other manager.  That thing just collects all the food that gets washed down the sink drain and ferments there.  All week long



yes, yesssss


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yes, yesssss


psst we also make tuna salad using mayo like every day and for some reason we’re not allowed to buy a food trap for the drain


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> psst we also make tuna salad using mayo like every day and for some reason we’re not allowed to buy a food trap for the drain




make him eat it


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> make him eat it


I legit almost threw up a little in my mouth just thinking about it.  How do I put this, it’s to the point where you kinda have to do it at the end of your shift so you can immediately go home and shower.  Otherwise it just seeps into your clothes and hair


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I legit almost threw up a little in my mouth just thinking about it.  How do I put this, it’s to the point where you kinda have to do it at the end of your shift so you can immediately go home and shower.  Otherwise it just seeps into your clothes and hair




actually i'll stop now i'll make some one throw up


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

It’s not pretty and we don’t even have any stoves or fryers.  We don’t serve anything that has to be cooked, I couldn’t imagine if we did


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s not pretty and we don’t even have any stoves or fryers.  We don’t serve anything that has to be cooked, I couldn’t imagine if we did




you say satanic bin scraps i say surprise employee everything burrito


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you say satanic bin scraps i say surprise employee everything burrito


Not gonna lie I’ve worked with people in the past who would definitely deserve it


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 20, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with all the grace of a man who thought alcohol gave him the power to fly off of 50 story buildings*
> 
> Hello fellow light night vampires, as well as our arch-nemesi the morning risers and a special hello to the time travelers on the other side of the world wondering why I'm giving late night greetings when it's the middle of tomorrow  afternoon.  (Yes I realize the date is technically the same but it's not tomorrow until the sun rises in my book no matter what the clock & calender may say!)
> 
> *extra cuddles* to my mate @Tayoria



*nuzzles and extra cuddles to you as well @Telnac my dear* ​


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> *nuzzles and extra cuddles to you as well @Telnac my dear* ​


Are you two a thing? When is the wedding? :V


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 20, 2018)

Good day everyone! I hope you're all well.

*extra love and snuggles to my mate @Telnac*



peepo2399 said:


> hello everyone im new here


.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> *nuzzles and extra cuddles to you as well @Telnac my dear* ​




ok then... 




WithMyBearHands said:


> Not gonna lie I’ve worked with people in the past who would definitely deserve it



i am now going off to slumber and dream of revenge everything burritos


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Are you two a thing? When is the wedding? :V



Yes, we are a thing. We don't have a wedding planned yet.


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ok then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you sleep well!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Are you two a thing? When is the wedding? :V


Everything in the furry community is a “thing”


Tayoria said:


> Yes, we are a thing. We don't have a wedding planned yet.


congrats, tbh my spouse and I are only married in the legal sense, we haven’t had a _wedding _wedding yet


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

i thought i was going to bed but i found this i found it inspirational 

So that PT session has you in your emotions and thinking about taking up a job picking oranges, you’ll be showering and going to breakfast soon. That lesson on land nav that makes you wish you’d never been nominated for JLC? It’ll be break time in 5 minutes. Longer activities just need to be broken up into sections. That pack march you’re getting killed on? Think about the beer you’ll be having later on. Or think about the next turn up ahead instead of the stomp as a whole. The bollocking you’re getting from sarge, that’ll be done soon. On 7 days ROPs? Most activities wont go for all that long, so do the drill and spin around with the pack on and it’ll be done soon. Break up the day into morning, afternoon and night activities and work towards the meal breaks. Digging pits in Darwin? The heat stress index will make for a good work rest ratio, just work those periods and focus on not dying. Hopefully you get the point. Whatever you’re doing that may suck, embrace the pineapple and it’ll hopefully over with in 40 minutes.


----------



## peepo2399 (Apr 20, 2018)

good morning everyone


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> congrats, tbh my spouse and I are only married in the legal sense


Oh man, I thought you're single :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> good morning everyone


Morning :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning :V


It’s 10pm here


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It’s 10pm here


Good night :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Good night :V


Hmm ok :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 20, 2018)

Holy fuck I'm exhausted. My body just burns and aches.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Holy fuck I'm exhausted. My body just burns and aches.




its a good pain isn't it

i know for me the day after gym if i'm in pain i go "fuck yeah i did something!"


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> its a good pain isn't it


No. The only good pain to me is 10 scratch marks or large ovals on my neck and shoulder.

This is lower back and muscles constricting pain....this weather takes its toll on me


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> No. The only good pain to me is 10 scratch marks or large ovals on my neck and shoulder.
> 
> This is lower back and muscles constricting pain....this weather takes its toll on me


I feel bad.

Oh well, time to sleep! See you all when I’m awake and you’re not! Why? Oh, because time zones


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> No. The only good pain to me is 10 scratch marks or large ovals on my neck and shoulder.
> 
> This is lower back and muscles constricting pain....this weather takes its toll on me



i too have back problems carrying 80+kg worth of gear for weeks on end tend to do that 

have you got Ibuprofen in America?  its best not to take too much though it can cause ulcers have you tried going to a physiotherapist?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i too have back problems carrying 80+kg worth of gear for weeks on end tend to do that
> 
> have you got Ibuprofen in America?  its best not to take too much though it can cause ulcers have you tried going to a physiotherapist?


I'm seeing a massage therapist but it's so far inbetween

I weigh 130 pounds and I'm lifting like 50-70 pound objects daily numerous times through out the day and thier individual components.

It's difficult as I have a high metabolism so I can't put on weight and in many cases I loose weight.

I'm trying to save money to move out. Go to Texas try to live my life as the job market is dead here. Nobody's hiring it's just temp work with no benefits.

Last temp job I was there for over a year busting my ass and I got nothing. I'm burning myself out I fear

I'm a bit weary about becoming dependent on pain killers. Or being too casual with them due to the damage they can do to one's liver.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I weigh 130 pounds and I'm lifting like 50-70




have you been taught how to lift though? the 50 pound should not be an issue the 70 pound might be but i don't know if that's lifting an object or if its a pack thing (i'm going off a chart in my head about Army OHS stuff) 

any way i'm pretty sure unless US has different laws to AUS you shouldn't be expected to lift more than 25kg on your own i think the max weight the average person can pick up or carry is 25 kg


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm a bit weary about becoming dependent on pain killers. Or being too casual with them due to the damage they can do to one's liver.



didn't see that try to find something called Paracetamol its not popular in America i think you call it Tylenol (looked it up Tylenol is not Paracetamol) but its non reactive (wont react with anything) hard to overdose on non addictive and has no side effects but its not a powerful painkiller its one of those things that you take if you have a headache and by the time the drug wears off the headache would have run its course

Actually even better you have our one called Panadol in the US try to get Panadol rapid if you can find it


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 20, 2018)

Its lifting including over my head. I wish it was a pack thing but Its not. Im also bent over welding this stuff a lot of awkward fucking angles.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Its lifting including over my head. I wish it was a pack thing but Its not. Im also bent over welding this stuff a lot of awkward fucking angles.



yeah they should not be doing that shit its time to do one of the things i'm good at 

dig through red tape and regulations


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah they should not be doing that shit its time to do one of the things i'm good at
> 
> dig through red tape and regulations


Good luck MN labor laws are closer to China than anywhere else. They always side with the employer. It's a fucking nightmare here. That's why I want to move the fuck out.

I've worked at 8 different places and they're all the same.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Good luck MN labor laws are closer to China than anywhere else. They always side with the employer. It's a fucking nightmare here. That's why I want to move the fuck out.
> 
> I've worked at 8 different places and they're all the same.




that is so beyond fucked there's no OSHA laws preventing an employer making you lift heavy things or be in awkward positions just a guideline saying "this can fuck you so we recommend you as an employee do this" i am legitimately angry with that its not fucking acceptable

employers are not going to adhere to that because there's nothing fucking making them


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

that's texas as well its federal


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's texas as well its federal


I've talked to other places and other state labor laws are employee focused rather than Employeer focused.

I have a theory this is due to MN wanting you to be on their welfare system. Seriously this state is fucked.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've talked to other places and other state labor laws are employee focused rather than Employeer focused.
> 
> I have a theory this is due to MN wanting you to be on their welfare system. Seriously this state is fucked.




good leave that place fuck MN the only good thing that came out of it was my 9th grade gym teacher and Fargo and that was full of fake snow


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> good leave that place fuck MN the only good thing that came out of it was my 9th grade gym teacher and Fargo and that was full of fake snow



And Prince, I think.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Love some of the old trains that come past here, they have the best sounds, kinda like old warplanes.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 20, 2018)

I never thought I'd be singing a song from hamilton in choir. Though I am very exited for it.

Da-da dat   da    da - da - da- ya-da.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've talked to other places and other state labor laws are employee focused rather than Employeer focused.
> 
> I have a theory this is due to MN wanting you to be on their welfare system. Seriously this state is fucked.


Welcome to 'Merica! Been working since 1993. And the one thing I have learned is that working for your self is the only way to go. Why make someone else money when you can make it all for your self? And for what? Benefits? What benifits? Health insurance that sucks balls? A 401k? Lol, that will be gone at the next stock market crash. Get a business licence, get your own insurance, and do your own taxes. I have been screwed by every employer I have ever had. I will never work for another one!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 20, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I never thought I'd be singing a song from hamilton in choir. Though I am very exited for it.
> 
> Da-da dat   da    da - da - da- ya-da.


My daughter loves Hamilton! She sings it all the time!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've talked to other places and other state labor laws are employee focused rather than Employeer focused.
> 
> I have a theory this is due to MN wanting you to be on their welfare system. Seriously this state is fucked.


Darko, I wish you the best my furry friend! Texas sounds like the right place! Live Buddy! Live!!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My daughter loves Hamilton! She sings it all the time!!


Same, my sister is all like OMG YUS to hamilton.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Darko, I wish you the best my furry friend! Texas sounds like the right place! Live Buddy! Live!!!


I'm a welder and I'm insanely mechanically inclined. I'm wondering if I could fix up and flip things like motorcycles. I know the art of haggling. I'm trying to think of things I can do for myself to help me live. I'm very artistic.

That's why I'm trying to get into pinstriping. The art is dying yet people love that shit. Nobody has patience to learn an art. And very few people have the hand.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 20, 2018)

https://twitter.com/i/moments/987384012854513669


Avicii died at just 28... man he was really young.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 20, 2018)

katalistik said:


> twitter.com: Swedish DJ Avicii dies at 28
> 
> 
> Avicii died at just 28... man he was really young.


Wow, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

katalistik said:


> twitter.com: Swedish DJ Avicii dies at 28
> 
> 
> Avicii died at just 28... man he was really young.


RIP.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about that.



It's sad, I'm actually listening to some of his tracks right now. He had suffered from health problems for several years, including acute pancreatitis, in part due to excessive drinking.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Friendly reminder that you can try Kratom to kill pain.  I’m not sure how available it is in Australia but you can find it here at most three star gas stations.  It’s a plant that’s ground to a powder and either taken as just the powder or in a capsule.  Maeng Da helps with pain, Bali and Red Dragon are for energy, Thai is to mellow out


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 20, 2018)

katalistik said:


> It's sad, I'm actually listening to some of his tracks right now. He had suffered from health problems for several years, including acute pancreatitis, in part due to excessive drinking.


That's why I rarely ever drink.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's why I rarely ever drink.



Same here, only on occasions really, like birthdays or other events. Its just pure death. I have a friend from Germany who's addicted to alcohol and he's having serious problems already. And I've been telling him to stop but nooooooo.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 20, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Same here, only on occasions really, like birthdays or other events. Its just pure death. I have a friend from Germany who's addicted to alcohol and he's having serious problems already. And I've been telling him to stop but nooooooo.


It's an addictive substance just like tobacco. The more you use it the more dependent you become on it. It's hard convincing people to let that stuff go.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 20, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Same here, only on occasions really, like birthdays or other events. Its just pure death. I have a friend from Germany who's addicted to alcohol and he's having serious problems already. And I've been telling him to stop but nooooooo.



It's not easy to just stop using it.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 20, 2018)

It is not, indeed. Even with medical methods to wipe that substance from your body, you'll still want to grab a drink, again, and again.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 20, 2018)

katalistik said:


> It is not, indeed. Even with medical methods to wipe that substance from your body, you'll still want to grab a drink, again, and again.


That's the psychological part. It's even harder to get over that. Before I quit smoking, I liked it for reasons simply as having something in my hand, or something to keep me entertained when I got bored.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's the psychological part. It's even harder to get over that. Before I quit smoking, I liked it for reasons simply as having something in my hand, or something to keep me entertained when I got bored.



Yes, people find different reasons to smoke/drink alcohol. Like seeing that your friends are smoking pot and you want to do the same just because you think its cool, but later its just too late.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 20, 2018)

katalistik said:


> twitter.com: Swedish DJ Avicii dies at 28
> 
> 
> Avicii died at just 28... man he was really young.


So sad isn’t it?  I don’t want to speculate about it, but natural causes seems very unlikely


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 20, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> So sad isn’t it?  I don’t want to speculate about it, but natural causes seems very unlikely


Some people think it had to do with substance abuse.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Socialising was fun while it lasted, but I’m drinking way too fast, and I’m afraid I’m going to see a part of myself I’ve never seen before


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 20, 2018)

God help me


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 20, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Socialising was fun while it lasted, but I’m drinking way too fast, and I’m afraid I’m going to see a part of myself I’ve never seen before


OwO?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Friendly reminder that you can try Kratom to kill pain.  I’m not sure how available it is in Australia but you can find it here at most three star gas stations.  It’s a plant that’s ground to a powder and either taken as just the powder or in a capsule.  Maeng Da helps with pain, Bali and Red Dragon are for energy, Thai is to mellow out




i think Kratom is listed as Holistic medicine here so basically at this point illegal to sell

for what ever reason America does not have Paracetamol at all i have no idea why the best thing i can come up with is because it would fuck with big pharma? its a low level cure it all which i believe American drug industries don't like


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

Morning nerds :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i think Kratom is listed as Holistic medicine here so basically at this point illegal to sell
> 
> for what ever reason America does not have Paracetamol at all i have no idea why the best thing i can come up with is because it would fuck with big pharma? its a low level cure it all which i believe American drug industries don't like


You’re not wrong.  That’s why ganj is still illegal too


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerds :V


”morning” hahahaha I wish it was still morning


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> ”morning” hahahaha I wish it was still morning


I sometimes get people's timezones from seeing their activity trend. Most of the time, people are active when I'm asleep and vice versa. You on the other hand... I know you're from the East coast :V
Are you nocturnal? XD


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerds :V


Morning, mister pervy panda. 

Sorry, I just came up with that nickname like, two seconds ago. Tell me if it's a no-go.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I sometimes get people's timezones from seeing their activity trend. Most of the time, people are active when I'm asleep and vice versa. You on the other hand... I know you're from the East coast :V
> Are you nocturnal? XD


I’m actually quite far from the coast, but I am the furthest west in EST lol m right now it’s pushing 18:30


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You’re not wrong.  That’s why ganj is still illegal too
> 
> ”morning” hahahaha I wish it was still morning




nah there was an incident here with holistic medicine where the next new fad was unpasteurised milk after a few kids died and a pregnant woman lost her baby the government went "nah, nah, nah fam this whole hippy healing shit yall are doing? yeah that's getting a ban hammer"

i forget how far its reached but i think now you're not allowed to teach or practice holistic medicine here and holistic medicine needs to pass through a review board and if its deemed not dangerous it still needs a label basically saying "this shit doesn't work see a real doctor"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Sorry, I just came up with that nickname like, two seconds ago. Tell me if it's a no-go.


I call myself faggot so that's pretty tame :V
Now.. what nickname shall I bestow to you? :V


WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m actually quite far from the coast, but I am the furthest west in EST lol m right now it’s pushing 18:30


Is it your weekend? Can we shitpost together with rainbows and butterflies? :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah there was an incident here with holistic medicine where the next new fad was unpasteurised milk after a few kids died and a pregnant woman lost her baby the government went "nah, nah, nah fam this whole hippy healing shit yall are doing? yeah that's getting a ban hammer"
> 
> i forget how far its reached but i think now you're not allowed to teach or practice holistic medicine here and holistic medicine needs to pass through a review board and if its deemed not dangerous it still needs a label basically saying "this shit doesn't work see a real doctor"


Wow I’d sure like that to happen with the antivaxx nutjobs


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wow I’d sure like that to happen with the antivaxx nutjobs


naaaaaaaah 


they just cant get welfare or let their kids go to school


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I call myself faggot so that's pretty tame :V
> Now.. what nickname shall I bestow to you? :V
> 
> Is it your weekend? Can we shitpost together with rainbows and butterflies? :V


Lmaoooooo far from it my dude, todays my Wednesday.  And I’m working an extra day this week so I can get two off in the middle of the following week


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> And I’m working an extra day this week so I can get two off in the middle of the following week


This is a good trade :V what do you do for a living anyway? :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is a good trade :V what do you do for a living anyway? :V


Just a sandwich slingin stoner mang, fastest bread knives this side of the Mississippi


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Just a sandwich slingin stoner mang, fastest bread knives this side of the Mississippi



Show off your talent!

...by making me a sandwich. I'm hungry. <:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Show off your talent!
> 
> ...by making me a sandwich. I'm hungry. <:


Mang you gotta pay for that service lol I don’t make em for free


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerds :V


Morning, Lewdie the Panda.

Yes, that's your nick now. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Just a sandwich slingin stoner mang, fastest bread knives this side of the Mississippi


This is adorable :V
Bears and Sandwich are excellent combination :V

Reminds me of Yogi bear :V







Yakamaru said:


> Lewdie the Panda


A change name is in order :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is adorable :V
> Bears and Sandwich are excellent combination :V
> 
> Reminds me of Yogi bear :V
> View attachment 30769


EEEHHHHHHHH BOOBOO GONNA GRAB US A PIC A NIC BASKET


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

Sealab said:


> I browse a lot myself but don't post much. I'd like to be more active, but I'm at work most days and don't have the time.


I know the feeling.  Got pretty stressed out my first week here because I was so busy, but now things have calmed down


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm so fortunate that I can use the internet at work :V
More time to shitpost


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

&#127345;
&#x1F171;
%F0%9F%85%B1


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm so fortunate that I can use the internet at work :V
> More time to shitpost


Preach it :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> &#127345;
> &#x1F171;
> %F0%9F%85%B1


But what does it mean


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> But what does it mean


Just google 1F171


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> Just google 1F171


But what does it meeeeeen :V

&#x1f574;


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> But what does it meeeeeen :V
> 
> &#x1f574;


I'm just trying to find a way to post emojis on this site. Can't seem to find a way... yet. Maybe that's for the better.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> I'm just trying to find a way to post emojis on this site. Can't seem to find a way... yet. Maybe that's for the better.


Emojis are the work of the devil :V

Only emoticons can truly express my beauty

⋋(◐⊝◑)⋌


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm kind of surprised there's no big "dreaming community" online (as far as I know.)

Everyone has them. Not everyone can remember all or most of their dreams, but it seems like something that would be popular. Is there a big "dream sharing" website?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> I'm kind of surprised there's no big "dreaming community" online (as far as I know.)
> 
> Everyone has them. Not everyone can remember all or most of their dreams, but it seems like something that would be popular. Is there a big "dream sharing" website?


I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for, but I used to practice "lucid dreaming" when I was younger.

I'll see if I can find the sites I used to look at.


----------



## avisa (Apr 20, 2018)

Love lucid dreaming, but I haven't tried to do it in a few years (but I had one just a few days ago!)


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

Hmm, no dice.

This site seems to at least have a community, but it's kinda a ghost town.



avisa said:


> Love lucid dreaming, but I haven't tried to do it in a few years (but I had one just a few days ago!)


I actually started looking into lucid dreaming so that I would stop having nightmares.

But now I just forget my dreams since I'm always busy in the mornings d:


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

You could always try making a "share your dreams" thread.

That might be fun.

or it might give me nightmares again :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

avisa said:


> I'm kind of surprised there's no big "dreaming community" online (as far as I know.)
> 
> Everyone has them. Not everyone can remember all or most of their dreams, but it seems like something that would be popular. Is there a big "dream sharing" website?


There was, they all drank cyanide laced Flavor Aid in South America :U


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> There was, they all drank cyanide laced Flavor Aid in South America :U


I...  What?

If this is a joke I don't get it.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I...  What?
> 
> If this is a joke I don't get it.


Lol see Jonestown Massacre

It wasn’t as much of a religious push as it was a political push. The organization that is


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Lol see Jonestown Massacre
> 
> It wasn’t as much of a religious push as it was a political push. The organization that is


I got that much.  Guess I just have a different sense of humor.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello Furries! Just saying hello.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries! Just saying hello.


Hello, and good night.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 20, 2018)

Wow. I miss when FAF was busier. Now it just seems people just come here to roleplay. Oh well.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hello, and good night.


G'night dee.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow. I miss when FAF was busier. Now it just seems people just come here to roleplay. Oh well.


I've gotten into a few private roleplays in the short time I've been here. I'm a roleplay addict. I'm out on street corners, stopping strangers going, "Hey man, you uh, you got some paragraphs of character interactions?"


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hello, and good night.


Dammit, just missed you.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 20, 2018)

@Skychickens


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 20, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 20, 2018)

We can use the Open Chat.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 20, 2018)

Any new peeps who want to talk on Open Chat, I'm here if you want to chill.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

HELLO EVERYONE!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

I’m at one of my relative’s daughter’s wedding. Pretty boring


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 20, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m at one of my relative’s daughter’s wedding. Pretty boring


_And you're on this forum during this sacred occasion of matrimony?_


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 20, 2018)

_@Asassinator You sly devil._


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

_Someone stab me in the goddamn neck FUCK today sucked ass_


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> _Someone stab me in the goddamn neck FUCK today sucked ass_


Yes, one of the Avengers showed to assemble!

Want to vent about your day?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> _Someone stab me in the goddamn neck FUCK today sucked ass_


Is your current area of living a place where you are alone and won't bother anyone by making loud shouting?

If so, I highly recommend senseless shouting. Screaming "AAAAAAGGH" at the top of my lungs seems to work very well. Makes for a laugh, if you're goofy like that.

Unfortunately, I can only do it when no one else is around. Which is almost never.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Is your current area of living a place where you are alone and won't bother anyone by making loud shouting?
> 
> If so, I highly recommend senseless shouting. Screaming "AAAAAAGGH" at the top of my lungs seems to work very well. Makes for a laugh, if you're goofy like that.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can only do it when no one else is around. Which is almost never.


Yeah, I live with 3-4 other people, so that's a non-starter. Also, noise ordinances. I don't want the ops to coming for me.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 21, 2018)

This week has been pretty productive. After months of putting it off, I finally attacked downsizing the amount of junk in my house. And in a single day, 8 garbage bags full of useless crap made their way out my door. I also did this all while entertaining an 8 and 3 year old. I feel accomplished. 

Now to drink rum, think dirty thoughts, and terrorize all of you.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruh NONE of the drivers worked tonight.  Not a single fucking one, and I didn’t have enough money to bribe anyone else into doing it, so the owner came in and drove for me.  It really sucks because I love the guy to death, he’s just a great person in general on top of being the best employer I’ve ever worked for, so I felt really bad having him take time out of his day for someone else’s (not mine, the drivers) poor planning.  

He’s also a retired cop, and the current cops around here pay extra special attention to our store.  I’m salary so I’m not in any rush to leave especially since my wife is already at work at this time, so I just chill in my car for a bit before I head out.  Unfortunately this means I have been approached by four officers on three separate occasions but it turned into nothing more than small talk once they realized who I am.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> This week has been pretty productive. After months of putting it off, I finally attacked downsizing the amount of junk in my house. And in a single day, 8 garbage bags full of useless crap made their way out my door. I also did this all while entertaining an 8 and 3 year old. I feel accomplished.
> 
> Now to drink rum, think dirty thoughts, and terrorize all of you.


Congrats. The kids are yours?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Bruh NONE of the drivers worked tonight.  Not a single fucking one, and I didn’t have enough money to bribe anyone else into doing it, so the owner came in and drove for me.  It really sucks because I love the guy to death, he’s just a great person in general on top of being the best employer I’ve ever worked for, so I felt really bad having him take time out of his day for someone else’s (not mine, the drivers) poor planning.
> 
> He’s also a retired cop, and the current cops around here pay extra special attention to our store.  I’m salary so I’m not in any rush to leave especially since my wife is already at work at this time, so I just chill in my car for a bit before I head out.  Unfortunately this means I have been approached by four officers on three separate occasions but it turned into nothing more than small talk once they realized who I am.


Are the drivers part-time or full-time? How do none of them show up? How is the owner going to take it? Also, I hope you're done by now.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Congrats. The kids are yours?



Yessir. The only good thing to come out of my previous marriage.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> _@Asassinator You sly devil._


Hey mate it’s not the actual wedding yet, it’s just a buffet where everybody greets each other. As a teen, I had no idea what to do so I just came on to the forums


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Are the drivers part-time or full-time? How do none of them show up? How is the owner going to take it? Also, I hope you're done by now.


Most are part time but we try to keep a pretty consistent schedule so everyone knows exactly when they work.  But between three stores I couldn’t get anyone to mine lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hey mate it’s not the actual wedding yet, it’s just a buffet where everybody greets each other. As a teen, I had no idea what to do so I just came on to the forums


Steal the free food and pick up the guests, obviously. Get on that.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Like damn mf I wanted to celebrate today too but I’m an adult with a fucking job and responsibilities and so are my drivers lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Most are part time but we try to keep a pretty consistent schedule so everyone knows exactly when they work.  But between three stores I couldn’t get anyone to mine lol


I'd unload on them went they came in.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hey mate it’s not the actual wedding yet, it’s just a buffet where everybody greets each other. As a teen, I had no idea what to do so I just came on to the forums


What else is there to do?  Lol I’m in my mid twenties and will probably be doing that at my own wedding


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'd unload on them went they came in.


Oh, I am.  My boss told me to just write them up since none of them actually got their shifts covered


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What else is there to do?  Lol I’m in my mid twenties and will probably be doing that at my own wedding


Well, you actually have anyone in mind? Not to be rude or anything...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Yessir. The only good thing to come out of my previous marriage.


I'm sad to hear about the marriage, but glad to hear about the kids. Sounds like they're lucky to have good dad.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well, you actually have anyone in mind? Not to be rude or anything...


Nah you’re good, it’s a weird situation that confuses a lot of people lol.  I’m married on paper but not in the eyes of God


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh, I am.  My boss told me to just write them up since none of them actually got their shifts covered


If I didn't show up to an assignment, my employers would _ream _me to death. They don't play.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm sad to hear about the marriage, but glad to hear about the kids. Sounds like they're lucky to have good dad.


The “good dad” wanted to hijack a time machine on “last post wins”



WithMyBearHands said:


> Nah you’re good, it’s a weird situation that confuses a lot of people lol.  I’m married on paper but not in the eyes of God


I’m confused, what does that mean?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> The “good dad” wanted to hijack a time machine on “last post wins”
> 
> 
> I’m confused, what does that mean?


Basically I’m legally married, able to file taxes jointly and have a say over legal decisions for me and mine, but we haven’t had a ceremony.  We haven’t even set a date because we legit don’t know if we’ll have the time off to do it a year from now


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> The “good dad” wanted to hijack a time machine on “last post wins”


Hey, you've got to be in it to win it.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm sad to hear about the marriage, but glad to hear about the kids. Sounds like they're lucky to have good dad.


And sometimes it can be a healthy decision, as long as the little ones know you love them.  The only thing I would have changed about my relationship with my dad after my parents divorced is him constantly talking shit about my mom and vice versa.  But I hope all is well @Shoiyo


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

Might be a bit spotty in posting over the next 10 minutes. I have dish duty due to defeat at rock paper scissors.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 21, 2018)

wow it's so late. This is what happens when you play Stardew.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> wow it's so late. This is what happens when you play Stardew.


Did you furrify stardew?


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did you furrify stardew?


Not usually. A lot of mods breaks it for me. Even some I used to get work, like the one expanded house mod. :<


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Basically I’m legally married, able to file taxes jointly and have a say over legal decisions for me and mine, but we haven’t had a ceremony.  We haven’t even set a date because we legit don’t know if we’ll have the time off to do it a year from now


Wow. That’s sad


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wow. That’s sad


Yeah we’re both pretty unhappy with our jobs but I can’t quit mine because it’s more stable in the management hierarchy, and as far as pay scale goes, her floor is my ceiling so she can’t quit hers either.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

BWH is taken T.T


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nah you’re good, it’s a weird situation that confuses a lot of people lol.  I’m married on paper but not in the eyes of God



Ah, though one can't prove that God has eyes 

Too many naps today; sleep is way off schedule.

Therapy tomorrow, always a fun day, as we get along, and it's actually very amusing, to talk, and we laugh a lot. Especially about furry stuff, which he sees as a good outlet, creatively and sexually.

Next week, I'm gonna go to a Dr. about sleep. I can hardly ever sleep more than 4 hours in a row, and it's starting to really, really drive be batty. I've tried SO many things, over the years, but I gotta find some way, here. It can be hard, too, in a small place with a room-mate, and not a lot of money, so you have a place that is quiet, and all that...and also, the noises of the city...have always been a fitful, lite sleeper...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> BWH is taken T.T


H-wat


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> H-wat


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Lmao i love doing that it makes me feel like the judge in My Cousin Vinny

“The two HWAT”
“Two youtes”
“Did you say “yute”?
“Yeah, two yutes!”
“....hwat is a yute”


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, though one can't prove that God has eyes
> 
> Too many naps today; sleep is way off schedule.
> 
> ...



I feel that. I sleep with a fan on all the time.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


>




but utes are a car in Australia


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> but utes are a car in Australia


Still applies, they need to keep their violently stereotypical relatives out of Southern courtrooms :L

Idk I’m fuckin chonged lol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Idk I’m fuckin chonged lol









i feel asleep for 6 hours on my keyboard


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i feel asleep for 6 hours on my keyboard


Wait I’m sorry are you saying you conducted that piece by sleeping on your keyboard?  Lol I prefer Phoenix myself


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

One of my life goals needs to be getting a dishwasher. Or to get better at rock paper scissors.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i feel asleep for 6 hours on my keyboard


At least you rested. But rest in a bed, man.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> One of my life goals needs to be getting a dishwasher. Or to get better at rock paper scissors.


Definitely go with the latter, won’t have to pay for repairs if shit hits the fan

Also less noisy


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wait I’m sorry are you saying you conducted that piece by sleeping on your keyboard?  Lol I prefer Phoenix myself




nah i got two infected ears and i didn't sleep for basically 48 hours i was sitting on the PC and suddenly it was 6 hours later


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah i got two infected ears and i didn't sleep for basically 48 hours i was sitting on the PC and suddenly it was 6 hours later


Ooooh god how are you not in constant agony
I had swimmers ear as a kid and I thought I was gonna die


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Ooooh god how are you not in constant agony
> I had swimmers ear as a kid and I thought I was gonna die




i am lol i didn't sleep for 48 hours cause of the pain


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Jfc
Are you taking anything for it?  Usually I’m a fan of alternative healing for annoying ailments like that but sometimes prescriptions do work a fuckton better.  And I’m still lowkey bummed that the alternative stuff is frowned upon so much there lol


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I feel that. I sleep with a fan on all the time.



Yeah, I also have to have a fan running...without that, I'd get no sleep at all, I think!

Have certainly tied a lots approaches, here. Melatonin is often suggested, and maybe I will fall asleep a bit easier, but then, wake up some hours later, with a pounding headache, that lasts much of the next day. Tried Ambien some years back; worked the first time, but tolerance seemed to develop instantly, and I could take two of the 10 mg ones, and still be awake, just weird feeling, but not in a good way. And also have done other stuff: tried to make changes to diet, caffeine, and such...I think anxiety, and worry over the future fuel a lot of this, and also, just worry over getting by. Have always struggled, to make a living, here.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i am lol i didn't sleep for 48 hours cause of the pain


We'll keep you entertained until the sandman takes you again.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Jfc
> Are you taking anything for it?  Usually I’m a fan of alternative healing for annoying ailments like that but sometimes prescriptions do work a fuckton better.  And I’m still lowkey bummed that the alternative stuff is frowned upon so much there lol




ive got antibiotics it seems to be helping but at the same time its getting worse? i was also given a pill for the balancing issues and to help me sleep but its a Dopamine Antagonist so i don't want to take that i don't like the idea of messing with my brains chemical balance just to sleep 

the only thing i'm really all that bummed about is not being able to march in ANZAC day or go out afterwards


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I also have to have a fan running...without that, I'd get no sleep at all, I think!
> 
> Have certainly tied a lots approaches, here. Melatonin is often suggested, and maybe I will fall asleep a bit easier, but then, wake up some hours later, with a pounding headache, that lasts much of the next day. Tried Ambien some years back; worked the first time, but tolerance seemed to develop instantly, and I could take two of the 10 mg ones, and still be awake, just weird feeling, but not in a good way. And also have done other stuff: tried to make changes to diet, caffeine, and such...I think anxiety, and worry over the future fuel a lot of this, and also, just worry over getting by. Have always struggled, to make a living, here.



Yeah. Worrying induces stress, which makes it hard to clear your head and get the sleep you need.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ive got antibiotics it seems to be helping but at the same time its getting worse? i was also given a pill for the balancing issues and to help me sleep but its a Dopamine Antagonist so i don't want to take that i don't like the idea of messing with my brains chemical balance just to sleep
> 
> the only thing i'm really all that bummed about is not being able to march in ANZAC day or go out afterwards


Yeah it’s not a great habit to start.  I try to use ASMR and guided meditation


BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah. Worrying induces stress, which makes it hard to clear your head and get the sleep you need.


sometimes it really does just seem to be mind over matter


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah. Worrying induces stress, which makes it hard to clear your head and get the sleep you need.



Especially when it's $ related & you work & work and yet you still worry about everything from the most basic things (food, a place to live, access to medical care) to the more complicated issues of meaning in life, connection, love, loss, and all of that. I try and let go but it's hard: also, the vision issues, and not being able to drive anymore, have been hard; it cuts off a lot of things I might do, places I might live, as it makes it hard to get to 90% of most jobs. Ah, well.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I try to use ASMR









i usually listen to Ephemeral rift if i have trouble sleeping but with two fucked up ears obviously can't use buds


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Sex helps also :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

my ears have like a sharp pain bordering on tickling/itch so based on that past that normally means its going away so i'll be fine


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh nah I don’t even use headphones anyway lol.  I fall asleep with them in and I don’t hear my alarm if that happens


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Especially when it's $ related & you work & work and yet you still worry about everything from the most basic things (food, a place to live, access to medical care) to the more complicated issues of meaning in life, connection, love, loss, and all of that. I try and let go but it's hard: also, the vision issues, and not being able to drive anymore, have been hard; it cuts off a lot of things I might do, places I might live, as it makes it hard to get to 90% of most jobs. Ah, well.



I hear that. *hugs you* It sucks to have to worry about the basics. I've worried about them quite a bit, myself. It's not fun by any means. It a shame so much of this existence is taken up by, well, worrying about existence in the first place...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

Believe it or not, a good fluffy pillow goes a long way towards sleep. I got one today when I got back in town and took it for a test run. Sweet.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Especially when it's $ related & you work & work and yet you still worry about everything from the most basic things (food, a place to live, access to medical care) to the more complicated issues of meaning in life, connection, love, loss, and all of that. I try and let go but it's hard: also, the vision issues, and not being able to drive anymore, have been hard; it cuts off a lot of things I might do, places I might live, as it makes it hard to get to 90% of most jobs. Ah, well.




wait when weren't you able to drive? since when?



LogicNuke said:


> Believe it or not, a good fluffy pillow goes a long way towards sleep. I got one today when I got back in town and took it for a test run. Sweet.



nah firm and cold is best pillow


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Believe it or not, a good fluffy pillow goes a long way towards sleep. I got one today when I got back in town and took it for a test run. Sweet.





GreenZone said:


> nah firm and cold is best pillow



I do enjoy a goof, firm feather pillow. I tried a cheap poly pillow at hotels and from stores earlier last year and wound up with serious neck pain! A good mattress helps too. Granted my current mattress situation is less than optimal - 4" memory foam on wood slats.


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> wait when weren't you able to drive? since when?



About 3 years now? Thinning corneas, has been going on for ages...glasses don't help, so can't renew my license. A cornea transplant might, but also might not...and well...they take ages, to heal from, and it's a major thing...would have to take so much time off work, that I could not afford it.

But yeah, when you can't drive, it has made me think how to get to 99% of places in the US, you need a car, or, well, it just gets a lot harder. Public transit in the US is not very good, even in most big cities, it's pretty bad. So it has made me feel pretty 'trapped', this being unable to drive, and very hard, to get used to.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I do enjoy a goof, firm feather pillow. I tried a cheap poly pillow at hotels and from stores earlier last year and wound up with serious neck pain! A good mattress helps too. Granted my current mattress situation is less than optimal - 4" memory foam on wood slats.



i have no idea if they have these in America but here and UK we have like these...  department stores that only carry brands like Hugo Boss, Armani, Ralph Lauren, Superdry, G-star raw etc etc any way they sell everything from groceries to furniture

if you go to the bedding section and say you need a pillow but have problems knowing what you need they will honestly spend so much time trying to find you the perfect pillow/mattress



Simo said:


> About 3 years now? Thinning corneas, has been going on for ages...glasses don't help, so can't renew my license. A cornea transplant might, but also might not...and well...they take ages, to heal from, and it's a major thing...would have to take so much time off work, that I could not afford it.
> 
> But yeah, when you can't drive, it has made me think how to get to 99% of places in the US, you need a car, or, well, it just gets a lot harder. Public transit in the US is not very good, even in most big cities, it's pretty bad. So it has made me feel pretty 'trapped', this being unable to drive, and very hard, to get used to.




i didn't know that sorry to hear that buddy i guess i'm lucky cause when i'm in Melbourne its actually easier to take public transportation than to drive around the city cause of traffic and parking spots


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> About 3 years now? Thinning corneas, has been going on for ages...glasses don't help, so can't renew my license. A cornea transplant might, but also might not...and well...they take ages, to heal from, and it's a major thing...would have to take so much time off work, that I could not afford it.
> 
> But yeah, when you can't drive, it has made me think how to get to 99% of places in the US, you need a car, or, well, it just gets a lot harder. Public transit in the US is not very good, even in most big cities, it's pretty bad. So it has made me feel pretty 'trapped', this being unable to drive, and very hard, to get used to.


Wow. So you can’t drive huh, me too. Just because I’m 14. Well, how do you get around without a car?


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wow. So you can’t drive huh, me too. Just because I’m 14. Well, how do you get around without a car?



Ah, well, live in Baltimore, right in the city, near Penn Station, so there's the commuter train, that runs to DC (also, all the NS Amtrak trains, say to NYC or points south); also, the DC Metro, and then, various buses, though these are not as nice, as the train and metro. And a lot of walking. Used to ride a bike, but traffic in the city kinda spooks me, on a bike. But there are things I can walk to, for food, live music, movies and such, though living right in a city is more expensive..but, I pretty much have to, or, it would be really a lot harder, to get to places/do things. I guess the main thing I miss, is being able to get out into nature, and be by myself? There isn't really a bus that just goes out there


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I do enjoy a goof, firm feather pillow. I tried a cheap poly pillow at hotels and from stores earlier last year and wound up with serious neck pain! A good mattress helps too. Granted my current mattress situation is less than optimal - 4" memory foam on wood slats.


God I love those wooden beds though.  My grandma has one in the guest room that I sleep in whenever we go over for the holidays and it’s the fuckin best


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sex helps also :V


so great but even though I share a living space with my partner I haven’t been laid in weeks lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, well, live in Baltimore, right in the city, near Penn Station, so there's the commuter train, that runs to DC (also, all the NS Amtrak trains, say to NYC or points south); also, the DC Metro, and then, various buses, though these are not as nice, as the train and metro. And a lot of walking. Used to ride a bike, but traffic in the city kinda spooks me, on a bike. But there are things I can walk to, for food, live music, movies and such, though living right in a city is more expensive..but, I pretty much have to, or, it would be really a lot harder, to get to places/do things. I guess the main thing I miss, is being able to get out into nature, and be by myself? There isn't really a bus that just goes out there


I love big cities, but it sucks that that’s really the only option for public transit that even exists.  Louisville has the cheapest bus rates for the TARC but they still charge $2 per ride


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> God I love those wooden beds though



i know right i'm looking to get one of these


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

or one of these 
http://www.muji.eu/img/mod/UK/PRM_18.jpg


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

I’m kinda weird about my sleeping combinations though.  I need a LOT of SUPER FLUFFY pillows and comforters, just the top sheet in the summer but it has to be _super soft. _Mattress and bed frame is best firm tho.  I usually sleep on the couch bc our schedules are fucked and I slept in the bed for the first time in weeks (almost brand new cloud mattress) and I have never know back pain like this


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> or one of these
> http://www.muji.eu/img/mod/UK/PRM_18.jpg


That one but taller for secret meeting spaces and clubhouses

I’m nine apparently


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> About 3 years now? Thinning corneas, has been going on for ages...glasses don't help, so can't renew my license. A cornea transplant might, but also might not...and well...they take ages, to heal from, and it's a major thing...would have to take so much time off work, that I could not afford it.
> 
> But yeah, when you can't drive, it has made me think how to get to 99% of places in the US, you need a car, or, well, it just gets a lot harder. Public transit in the US is not very good, even in most big cities, it's pretty bad. So it has made me feel pretty 'trapped', this being unable to drive, and very hard, to get used to.


I'm sorry to hear that, but have you looked into disability transport services?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, but have you looked into disability transport services?


Smaller cities often do have specialized and highly specific bus systems for that, at least the ones I’ve been to do.  I haven’t ever looked into them though so I have no idea how you would go about getting on board


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m kinda weird about my sleeping combinations though.  I need a LOT of SUPER FLUFFY pillows and comforters, just the top sheet in the summer but it has to be _super soft. _Mattress and bed frame is best firm tho.  I usually sleep on the couch bc our schedules are fucked and I slept in the bed for the first time in weeks (almost brand new cloud mattress) and I have never know back pain like this



at this stage i can sleep almost anywhere but my main thing is a pillow i won a queen size mattress and bedframe years and years ago but i didn't put any effort into bedding i was using the same stuff i used when i was back at home and i had trouble sleeping and then some one said its cause i had cheap bedding

i don't like spending money on nothing so it took my friend a while to explain you spend a good chunk of your life sleeping so i went out and decided to splurge i got 1000 thread count sheeds two heavy dooners put them in the same cover all that

there was a MASSIVE difference in my quality of sleep i fell well rested for the first time in years

those two beds are for when i get back home i'm doing the renovations and interior design and i have a look inside my head modern minimalist with lots of storage


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

I like jersey sheets myself.  It’s like the softest and most durable t shirt that’s been specially dry cleaned with fabric softener made out of unicorn jizz or smth


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I like jersey sheets myself.  It’s like the softest and most durable t shirt that’s been specially dry cleaned with fabric softener made out of unicorn jizz or smth



yeah they're popular i know a few girls who wont sleep on anything but Jersey sheets personally i prefer 1000+ thread count sheridan sheets


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

I like extra comforters. I need to be toasty.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Ooooh we got silk ones for when the weather is warmer :3 they feel sooooo much better when the humidity is really heavy


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah they're popular i know a few girls who wont sleep on anything but Jersey sheets personally i prefer 1000+ thread count sheridan sheets


I never really bother with thread count. Should I start?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I like extra comforters. I need to be toasty.


This but with the AC on full blast and the windows open in the dead of winter.  I love a freezing room with warm blankets.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> This but with the AC on full blast and the windows open in the dead of winter.  I love a freezing room with warm blankets.


Yes! Though we're cutting back on the power bill this summer.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yes! Though we're cutting back on the power bill this summer.


Yah we spent a lot on power last year too.  I really don’t care for heat, I like fall weather


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yah we spent a lot on power last year too.  I really don’t care for heat, I like fall weather


Back when fall was a season.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Back when fall was a season.


Now it’s a day of the week!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Now it’s a day of the week!


Spring too, apparently. It's still freezing.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

I have worn a giant winter coat and a tank top and shorts within two and a half days of each other this shit needs to stop fr


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I have worn a giant winter coat and a tank top and shorts within two and a half days of each other this shit needs to stop fr


I just go out in a winter jacket all the time now. I'm guessing it'll warm up in June.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

First time I worked landscaping, our very first run was to clear a wall of snow that had been pushed from the street and sidewalk against the property.  In May.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

FUCK I gotta go to bed, need to do laundry before work and these shifts fucking suck ass


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

The funny thing is, we're bitching about the weather now, but this will be beautiful weather to our grandkids.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The funny thing is, we're bitching about the weather now, but this will be beautiful weather to our grandkids.


If we aren’t all nuked to hell by then lol.  I really don’t see us making it out of this one alive


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The funny thing is, we're bitching about the weather now, but this will be beautiful weather to our grandkids.


After I finish my program, I'm probably going to hit the hay for a bit with my new pillow.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> If we aren’t all nuked to hell by then lol.  I really don’t see us making it out of this one alive


Nah. I think we'll live to see our ecosystem collapse. Have faith, sister.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

I got one of those constellation projector night light thingies.  Pretty decent for five bucks but I wish it rotated on its own :<


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I got one of those constellation projector night light thingies.  Pretty decent for five bucks but I wish it rotated on its own :<


If it had been warmer, my buddy and I would've sleep under the stars without a tent. It has the actual constellations mapped out?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> If it had been warmer, my buddy and I would've sleep under the stars without a tent. It has the actual constellations mapped out?


Not specifically lol just a couple of really well known ones and the rest is a solar system design


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Eh the stars seem pretty dim thanks to light pollution :V

People may overlook this but it's an issue :V 

The amount of effect this have on people :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Eh the stars seem pretty dim thanks to light pollution :V
> 
> People may overlook this but it's an issue :V
> 
> The amount of effect this have on people :V


Yeh it’s pretty fuckin bad, you can really tell the difference when you’re out in the country


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I never really bother with thread count. Should I start?


it really depends on what you want with bedding man for me it tends to be heavy weight and slow to heat up but a lot of people have never touched 1000+tc sheets before if you feel one you'll know why i like them they feel like they defy the laws of physics  


WithMyBearHands said:


> This but with the AC on full blast and the windows open in the dead of winter.  I love a freezing room with warm blankets.



i prefer weight but i need to be really cold before going to bed 




LogicNuke said:


> Yes! Though we're cutting back on the power bill this summer.



i had to stop using my gas heater cause it just cost too much power wise i'm always in credit i'm one of those people who sits in dark rooms at night


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> If it had been warmer, my buddy and I would've sleep under the stars without a tent. It has the actual constellations mapped out?




get a bivvy bag we use them at work


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> get a bivvy bag we use them at work


I'm a fucking idiot. I could've lug around a lot less kit, not to mention the tent. Damn.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm a fucking idiot. I could've lug around a lot less kit, not to mention the tent. Damn.




i don't think they're actually used that much outside of the Military to be honest for mine i have a down sleeping bag that puffs up to fill the entire inside of the bag so its like a cocoon and i sleep on like a memory foam yoga mat and depending on the situation a real pillow or a blow up one

how many litres/gallons is your pack?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

you can see here all my bedding fits into a small pocket at the bottom so it does save on space and stuff but if i remember hiking packs are just a massive empty cavity aren't they? work packs have a massive cavity and a ton of different pockets meant for different things


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you can see here all my bedding fits into a small pocket at the bottom so it does save on space and stuff but if i remember hiking packs are just a massive empty cavity aren't they? work packs have a massive cavity and a ton of different pockets meant for different things


Wow that’s a lot of stuff in one tiny pocket.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't think they're actually used that much outside of the Military to be honest for mine i have a down sleeping bag that puffs up to fill the entire inside of the bag so its like a cocoon and i sleep on like a memory foam yoga mat and depending on the situation a real pillow or a blow up one
> 
> how many litres/gallons is your pack?


I've seen some field researchers use them and those seem to be the cheaper ones. I think I was carrying maybe 80 pounds at most. My buddy was definitely carrying more than that because he had to bring a keg like a frat boy. Which we didn't even drink. The relay is pretty hefty because it's an older model and we always bring extra water.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wow that’s a lot of stuff in one tiny pocket.



its made to be packed down into a bag about half the size of a shopping bag




LogicNuke said:


> I think I was carrying maybe 80 pounds at most. My buddy was definitely carrying more than that because he had to bring a keg like a frat boy. Which we didn't even drink.



that was somewhat stupid of him




LogicNuke said:


> and we always bring extra water.




i make sure i always have around 8 litres on me 5 water flasks and 1 3 litre water bladder


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

I can sleep about damn near anywhere. It's not a gift I'm glad to have.  

I'm not as picky about bedding as I was when I was engaged, but eh? Hell for the longest time I was sleeping in a sleeping bag on a sleeper sofa. 

I've also spent a night comfortably in the back seat of an aircooled VW bug.
:x


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've also spent a night comfortably in the back seat of an aircooled VW bug


I find this charming :V I always wanted to live in a mobile home


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I find this charming :V I always wanted to live in a mobile home


I've considered van dwelling more often than not. Issue is cold up here. I could easily have lived out of one of those late eighties to early Chevy g20 or GMC vandura vans. 

They have completely flat floors and under them is a lot of room for stuff.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow, how the fuck didn't I spam this place with drunken ravings last night?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've considered van dwelling more often than not. Issue is cold up here. I could easily have lived out of one of those late eighties to early Chevy g20 or GMC vandura vans.
> 
> They have completely flat floors and under them is a lot of room for stuff.


gentlemen don't live in vans by a that bat bar and a plantation house 




MetroFox2 said:


> Wow, how the fuck didn't I spam this place with drunken ravings last night?



cause you were too busy drinking?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've considered van dwelling more often than not. Issue is cold up here. I could easily have lived out of one of those late eighties to early Chevy g20 or GMC vandura vans.
> 
> They have completely flat floors and under them is a lot of room for stuff.


You can slap in some insolation foam and you're good to go :V I dunno if you're fine with small spaces though :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Wow, how the fuck didn't I spam this place with drunken ravings last night?


More talking, less drinking. xD


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> cause you were too busy drinking?





Yakamaru said:


> More talking, less drinking. xD



True, true.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

It's funny to see people get drunk :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> True, true.


How much did you drink anyway?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's funny to see people get drunk :V


Orly? :V

I am not getting drunk in your presence then. xD

Who knows, I may end up sending nudes. :V


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> How much did you drink anyway?
> 
> 
> Orly? :V
> ...




*In order of what I can remember.*

A glass of Whisky and Ginger Ale.

Half a bottle of Whisky and Cola

A shot of some fruit-flavoured stuff that was actually quite watery but pretty strong, 15%

Jager Bomb

Half a bottle of some weird marshmallow porter that tasted like shit but was 9% so fuck it.

Shot of Sambuca

Jager Bomb

Shot of Whisky

*And that was while I was out with family, after that my friend took me out for pre-drinks with his friends.*

During beer-pong I had two or three shots of some really nice sour stuff.

A couple shots of cider, cause beer-pong.

A shot or two more of that 15% fruity stuff.

*Then I sat on the sofa and acted like a div for a bit before we went out to a club.
*
Didn't actually have much at the club, two shots of something out of a white bottle with one of those metal straw things.


After that I got kicked-out around 3 AM, the time the club closed, probably for my shit dancing. Then we tried to go to another place, they wanted to see ID and bankcard, didn't have my bankcard so they asked to see my Facebook instead. They didn't let me in because my age on Facebook is false/different to my ID.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> *In order of what I can remember.*
> 
> A glass of Whisky and Ginger Ale.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot. Or too little, considering you still remember it. xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Metro was so smashed that I doubt there wasn't any "funny accident" that occurred :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> *In order of what I can remember.*
> 
> A glass of Whisky and Ginger Ale.
> 
> ...




how were you not throwing up after mixing all that


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Wow, how the fuck didn't I spam this place with drunken ravings last night?


You probably would've regretted it anyway.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> how were you not throwing up after mixing all that



_Shrugs
_
I'm not the vomiting sort, can't remember the last time I did.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Metro was so smashed that I doubt there wasn't any "funny accident" that occurred :V



Sadly not, other than getting thrown out and maybe accidentally hitting a few people while I was dancing, but that just seems like something that happens at clubs.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 21, 2018)

I rarely drink. I’m more of a dry wine person...I just don’t like the tannins in alcohol. Tastes bad.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Speaking of alcohol...

I’ve never been drunk before, but if I did I’d probably be one of the characters here


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Speaking of alcohol...
> 
> I’ve never been drunk before, but if I did I’d probably be one of the characters here


You're so crazy about TF2 :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're so crazy about TF2 :V


Yes, yes I am. It’s underappreciated


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yes, yes I am. It’s underappreciated



TF2 is... Was good, player-base died a bit and now it's hard to get into cause all the players still on have got millions of instant-kill weapons.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> TF2 is... Was good, player-base died a bit and now it's hard to get into cause all the players still on have got millions of instant-kill weapons.


It’s still going strong, and there are no insta-kill weapons unless you count random crits and custom servers. Also, watch the vid. You’ll like it trust me


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

I can atleast respect TF2 for pioneering the genre. :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

That's a lot of sarcasm ya got going on there, @Mikazuki Marazhu.  How are you doing?

*random boop*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> That's a lot of sarcasm ya got going on there, @Mikazuki Marazhu.  How are you doing?
> 
> *random boop*


Hello


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> That's a lot of sarcasm ya got going on there, @Mikazuki Marazhu.  How are you doing?


That wasn't sarcasm :V
TF2 did pioneer the genre that started hero shooter.
Sadly Overwatch did an overall good job making it good by having diverse Hero Pool and gameplay

Personally I haven't played both games. I'm not a fan of FPS :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That wasn't sarcasm :V
> TF2 did pioneer the genre that started hero shooter.
> Sadly Overwatch did an overall good job making it good by having diverse Hero Pool and gameplay
> 
> Personally I haven't played both games. I'm not a fan of FPS :V


I’m not one of those people who will literally burn any Overwatch lover at a stake, but I feel like the fact that they stole the limelight is very sad


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m not one of those people who will literally burn any Overwatch lover at a stake, but I feel like the fact that they stole the limelight is very sad


I can feel you. I'm a huge Dota2 fan and I believe it's objectively better than LoL but LoL ended up being more popular :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That wasn't sarcasm :V
> TF2 did pioneer the genre that started hero shooter.
> Sadly Overwatch did an overall good job making it good by having diverse Hero Pool and gameplay
> 
> Personally I haven't played both games. I'm not a fan of FPS :V


I thought that the :V implies sarcasm.  You just seem to use it quite a lot.

I stopped playing TF2 when all my friends stopped.  I only really had fun playing with people I knew.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I thought that the :V implies sarcasm. You just seem to use it quite a lot.


I thought it was another version of XD or lol

I'm actually willing to try TF2 but I have zero FPS skills, I don't want to be a burden to my team :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I thought it was another version of XD or lol
> 
> I'm actually willing to try TF2 but I have zero FPS skills, I don't want to be a burden to my team :V


There's a good number of servers where people basically just go to socialize and screw around.  That's where I used to spend most of my time when I wasn't busy.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I thought it was another version of XD or lol
> 
> I'm actually willing to try TF2 but I have zero FPS skills, I don't want to be a burden to my team :V


You won’t be. Seriously, it has derailed from being typical FPS shooter. You should search up “TF2 Friendies” and start there


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> There's a good number of servers where people basically just go to socialize and screw around.  That's where I used to spend most of my time when I wasn't busy.


You still owe us a diablo 2 get together :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> There's a good number of servers where people basically just go to socialize and screw around.  That's where I used to spend most of my time when I wasn't busy.


So Dee. What do you do now since you don’t go to TF2?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> So Dee. What do you do now since you don’t go to TF2?


Work d:

In the little remaining free time, I've been trying out a Pathfinder session with some old college friends.  Also tried dragging people back into Terraria.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You still owe us a diablo 2 get together :V


Just keep slapping me, I'll be sure to wake up at some point 

My schedule is probably going to be the bottleneck though.  Throw some times/dates at me and I'll see what I can make work.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Work d:
> 
> In the little remaining free time, I've been trying out a Pathfinder session with some old college friends.  Also tried dragging people back into Terraria.


I love Terraria. As a 14 year old, I have lots of free time (envy me, I wouldn’t be bothered), and Terraria is one of the games I play


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Just off the top of my head, my evening is probably your morning, so that might help on some days.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I love Terraria. As a 14 year old, I have lots of free time (envy me, I wouldn’t be bothered), and Terraria is one of the games I play


Terraria remains to be my most played steam game.  It'll probably remain that way till the end of time.

Does anybody here remember the 2011 rapture/end of the world prediction?  A computer science group I used to go to had a lan party on that day.  Our usual room was taken, and we had to move to an upper floor in a different building.  I ended up getting everyone to buy Terraria that day, good times.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Terraria


By the heavens! I love Terraria :V
Played with @GarthTheWereWolf


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> By the heavens! I love Terraria
> Played with @GarthTheWereWolf
> View attachment 30811
> View attachment 30812


Wow. No “:V” this time?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wow. No “:V” this time?


Corrected :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Corrected :V


Ok then. What other games that are not so popular now do you guys play? I also have Watch Dogs


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> By the heavens! I love Terraria :V
> Played with @GarthTheWereWolf
> View attachment 30811
> View attachment 30812


I'm currently trying to run a modded server if anyone wants to join.  It can be hard to get my other friends in, but I can just boot up the server when people want to play.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm currently trying to run a modded server if anyone wants to join.  It can be hard to get my other friends in, but I can just boot up the server when people want to play.


Well maybe next week V: it's golden week in japan by then (1 week no-work) :V
Wanna come @Asassinator and @GarthTheWereWolf ?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Ok then. What other games that are not so popular now do you guys play? I also have Watch Dogs


My steam library is stuffed to the brim with "non-mainstream" games.  Two of my most played ones are "ClaDun x2" and "S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat"


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well maybe next week V: it's golden week in japan by then (1 week no-work) :V
> Wanna come @Asassinator and @GarthTheWereWolf ?


I'm not sure if @PolarizedBear has played Terraria, but he'd probably enjoy it as well.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm not sure if @PolarizedBear has played Terraria, but he'd probably enjoy it as well.


I'm sure :V
I get Mage role!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm sure :V
> I get Mage role!


Dibs on fisherman!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

If I can manage to drag my normie friends into this as well, I give everyone permission to make them as uncomfortable as possible.

I'm evil like that [:<


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> If I can manage to drag my normie friends into this as well, I give everyone permission to make them as uncomfortable as possible.
> 
> I'm evil like that [:<


Its not evil enough unless we turn them furry :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well maybe next week V: it's golden week in japan by then (1 week no-work) :V
> Wanna come @Asassinator and @GarthTheWereWolf ?


But the time zones... how’re we gonna fix that?

Also I dunno how to join servers outside of LAN


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> But the time zones... how’re we gonna fix that?
> 
> Also I dunno how to join servers outside of LAN


Time zones will be the biggest issue, I might have to look into trying to set up a dedicated server or something.

Don't worry about the joining, I can handle all of that.  I am a CS nerd after all :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Its not evil enough unless we turn them furry :V


But what you don't know is that I've already turned one into a taco in my comic :V

It's a recurring joke on his naming conventions


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> But what you don't know is that I've already turned one into a taco in my comic :V


You draw? Actually... How silly of me to assume you're not :V
Every furry I've dealt with knows how to draw :V

Link comic!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You draw? Actually... How silly of me to assume you're not :V
> Every furry I've dealt with knows how to draw :V
> 
> Link comic!


I just started learning last summer, links are in my signature as well.

Deviantart: Comic + some stuff from art classes

Furaffinity: Only comic at the moment


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Ok I admit, some are pretty hilarious, I like the angel/devil one :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You draw? Actually... How silly of me to assume you're not :V
> Every furry I've dealt with knows how to draw :V
> 
> Link comic!


I don’t!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok I admit, some are pretty hilarious, I like the angel/devil one :V


That one does seem to be the crowd favourite (on FA at least).  I couldn't stop giggling when I was colouring it all in.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok I admit, some are pretty hilarious, I like the angel/devil one :V


I saw that one a few hours ago. It was hilarious!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Getting my bed upgraded today.  Going from 50+ year old bed-frame to completely new.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> gentlemen don't live in vans by a that bat bar and a plantation house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could buy that bat bar. I think it would do so well focusing on spirits and live music.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

i can't sleep 
i can't run
the house doesn't need cleaning 
i can't do weight training 
can't do anything 

am not a happy boy


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i can't sleep
> i can't run
> the house doesn't need cleaning
> i can't do weight training
> ...


Do you have puzzles?  It’s not a physical activity but it’ll help keep you busy if that’s what you’re after


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 21, 2018)

Sup guys


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Do you have puzzles?  It’s not a physical activity but it’ll help keep you busy if that’s what you’re after



i was just watching documentaries and playing banished just chilling out 

i'm one of those people where if i don't excersise for one day i feel like the fattest most lazy person in the world that's just me


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Milkyway Arts said:


> Sup guys


Just finished setting up my new bed mattress.  How are you?


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Just finished setting up my new bed mattress.  How are you?



Oooh nice I actually just got a new bed frame the other week! 

And I'm good. Just chilling and hopping around on discord servers.


----------



## Mabus (Apr 21, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 21, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof



mew


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Milkyway Arts said:


> mew


ZZZZZzzzzzz......


----------



## Mabus (Apr 21, 2018)

Woof woof :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

LMAOOOOO OUR POWER AT WORK WENT OUT

We have a cut off of two hours before we have to officially shut down lol and it doesn’t help that everyone thinks that _today _is our promotion


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof woof :V


Very cool avi mang, very Disney esque, where’d you get it?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i was just watching documentaries and playing banished just chilling out
> 
> i'm one of those people where if i don't excersise for one day i feel like the fattest most lazy person in the world that's just me


I know it sounds mad gay but

_Dance like no one is watching

_


----------



## Mabus (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Very cool avi mang, very Disney esque, where’d you get it?



Commish


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Commish


They got a cute style, I dig it


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 21, 2018)

it's a really good pfp

who's the artist?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

Just got a miller mig welder with everything for 475$ this is great


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Just got a miller mig welder with everything for 475$ this is great


No idea what that is but I’ll share in your elation lol


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> No idea what that is but I’ll share in your elation lol


It's a hell of a nice welder for sheet metal. I'm a welder by trade but I also work on cars. I have a 1986 crown Victoria I need to weld up a few things on as well as a 1978 VW bus a 1968 VW bug and a few other things.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mang this staff is going downhill in a hurry.  I really need to find a new job if this keeps happening, I can’t stretch myself that thin


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2018)

Cleaning's coming along nicely.

Now I just gotta do the bedroom, kitchen, bathroom and the backroom storage..


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mang this staff is going downhill in a hurry.  I really need to find a new job if this keeps happening, I can’t stretch myself that thin


Can you be my teddy bear? :V
I'll pay you $10 an hour just to hug me >:3c


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can you be my teddy bear? :V
> I'll pay you $10 an hour just to hug me >:3c


Fuck honestly that’s not much of a paycut for me lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fuck honestly that’s not much of a paycut for me lol


Hey but you get to hug a panda.
Ez job :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hey but you get to hug a panda.
> Ez job :V


_And_ I don’t have to put up with asshole rednecks who try to get free food?  Sign me tf up


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> _And_ I don’t have to put up with asshole rednecks who try to get free food?  Sign me tf up



What's funny is in American they bitch about government involvement while swiping their food stamp card.


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

why is it not baghdaddy


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

avisa said:


> why is it not baghdaddy



I'm afraid I don't understand your question, can you rephrase it for me?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Is it another jab towards conservatives? :V


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand your question, can you rephrase it for me?



I think the city is usually spelled Baghdad, and you have the G and H reversed.


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand your question, can you rephrase it for me?


the city is baghdad but your name is spelled bahg


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I think the city is usually spelled Baghdad, and you have the G and H reversed.


Odd choice of name dont you think? :V


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Odd choice of name dont you think? :V


nah i think it's a great username


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

avisa said:


> the city is baghdad but your name is spelled bahg





Massan Otter said:


> I think the city is usually spelled Baghdad, and you have the G and H reversed.



Lol. Yep my ignorance is permanently on display for all to see. XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is it another jab towards conservatives? :V



No. I honestly intended no political statement with it. I expected to get banned from here after a week you know.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can you be my teddy bear? :V
> I'll pay you $10 an hour just to hug me >:3c


I thought you were gay? 

$15 an hour and you get 5-star Yaka hugs. =w=


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey everyone.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is it another jab towards conservatives? :V


Only ones like my dad who wanna vote Republican for decades and bitch about lazy people getting handouts, then turning around and wondering why they have to jump through so many hoops to get welfare benefits lol.  Republicans here are the biggest abusers of government assistance


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

That's just great. The Dogpatch thread gets closed down so we all bring the political bullshit over to this one.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No. I honestly intended no political statement with it. I expected to get banned from here after a week you know.


Don't worry :V you won't get banned


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey everyone.





everyone said:


> Hey Infrarednexus.



lol


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 21, 2018)

heyas everyone, I've come to make chat gayer than it already is~


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> heyas everyone, I've come to make chat gayer than it already is~


LETS MAKE IT SUPER GAY!!


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> heyas everyone, I've come to make chat gayer than it already is~


r u a bird


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> LETS MAKE IT SUPER GAY!!


I’m already here mang


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 21, 2018)

Tap water made the thread gay.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Tap water made the thread gay.


Do you see any frogs?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Do you see any frogs?



Yes. They were all wearing leopard print Speedos.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Yes. They were all wearing leopard print Speedos.


Thank you Izzy for putting that sexy thought in my head.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 21, 2018)

avisa said:


> r u a bird


no, I'm a avali
avali.wikia.com: The Official Avali Wiki


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> no, I'm a avali
> avali.wikia.com: The Official Avali Wiki


looks like they dont live in trees


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> no, I'm a avali
> avali.wikia.com: The Official Avali Wiki


By that logic the earths temperature would be too warm for you. Would you like me to get you some ice water?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

What's good?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> By that logic the earths temperature would be too warm for you. Would you like me to get you some ice water?


I can't drink that.....oxygen is no good for this gay boi. 
however I'd love some liquid ammonia!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I can't drink that.....oxygen is no good for this gay boi.
> however I'd love some liquid ammonia!


Here you go....

*Hands you a tall glass of ammonia*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Now in original and diet flavors


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> heyas everyone, I've come to make chat gayer than it already is~





 
Is my assistance required?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Go go dancers everywhere


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30848
> Is my assistance required?


*drinks the liquid ammonia* the more 'help' the gayer~


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

_LETS GET THE SEXY FIREFIGHTERS ON THE DANCE POLES LADIES!!!!!_


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

*as Tim Gunn*
Make it work ladies MAKE IT WORK


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

*wraps his tail around the dance pole* OwO


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

_GO SEXY WOLFY GO!!!!_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Can I post porn now?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

I can’t post any make it rain gifs and I’m upset


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can I post porn now?
> View attachment 30851


Where tf do you find these lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

*dances more suggestively around the pole* Is everyone watching, cuz I need a crowd


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Where tf do you find these lol


Secret :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Secret :V
> View attachment 30853


Omfg stop I’m wheezing


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Secret :V
> View attachment 30853



Omg


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Omg


:V <-----
My face everyday


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Take me out the oven cause I’m fucking done lolol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> :V <-----
> My face everyday



Why tho


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why tho


Cuz I'm happy :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> :V <-----
> My face everyday


Wait you’re Canadian?  

(inb4 butthurt I love South Park)


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *dances more suggestively around the pole* Is everyone watching, cuz I need a crowd


(◉⊝◉)
What do we have here?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cuz I'm happy :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I'm just imagining one panda, sitting in the middle of all that with a blank stare.

:|   "So this is my life now"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm just imagining one panda, sitting in the middle of all that with a blank stare.
> 
> :|   "So this is my life now"


That's me at a furry con.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm just imagining one panda, sitting in the middle of all that with a blank stare.
> 
> :|   "So this is my life now"


"Netflix and chill you said. There won't be a gay orgy you said":|


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> (◉⊝◉)
> What do we have here?



The forum's yiffiest wolf


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Orgy time :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> The forum's yiffiest wolf


Hey fluffbutt! I'm not tossing you this money to just stand there. Keep dancing!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh yeah... 1900th page! Keep going guys!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

Man this chats so gay. Where's the bat chicks at!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Man this chats so gay. Where's the bat chicks at!


Hanging around somewhere.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

*werewolfs it up*











Howdy v:


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 21, 2018)

Now I'm on the 1900th page. I am complete.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey fluffbutt! I'm not tossing you this money to just stand there. Keep dancing!



Ooh la la! Tell to me straight baby!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2018)

YAAAAAS!

First on page 1901, bitches! :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> YAAAAAS!
> 
> First on page 1901, bitches! :3






I'm sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Y’all post the best shit when I can’t be on ffs


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Y’all post the best shit when I can’t be on ffs


We do it because we wuv you  (•ө•)♡


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

*shyly peeks in*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> *shyly peeks in*


*boop*

Sorry, gotta boop dem new members :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> We do it because we wuv you  (•ө•)♡


That’s funny, my mom said the same thing when she forgot to take me to daycare and almost left me in the car at work lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> *shyly peeks in*


Mang we don’t bite lol unless you ask


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> *boop*
> 
> Sorry, gotta boop dem new members :V


*is booped* ^w^


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mang we don’t bite lol unless you ask


I am shy this  place if overwelming 0///0


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't know. I might like to bite just for fun.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

It’s like double Dutch.  Just say fuck it and jump in mid skip and tell that bitch Stephanie to wait her turn

Edit: only reason I picked said name is cause I have yet to meet a Stephanie that isn’t an ass lol.  Can always be proven wrong tho


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

*raises hand* I bite.

Hi I'm Darko and I'm a bite aholic.

Can't believe I need to do this I'm bat see these fangs!


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't know. I might like to bite just for fun.


I'd bite back and I have fangs!!  xP


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> I'd bite back and I have fangs!!  xP


Is it wrong I'm 100% okay with this?


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *raises hand* I bite.
> 
> Hi I'm Darko and I'm a bite aholic.
> 
> Can't believe I need to do this I'm bat see these fangs!


 * nibble noms* 0w0


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> I'd bite back and I have fangs!!  xP


Fangs?!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Is it wrong I'm 100% okay with this?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> * nibble noms* 0w0


*gently bites back*


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Fangs?!


*shows fangs* rawr


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s like double Dutch.  Just say fuck it and jump in mid skip and tell that bitch Stephanie to wait her turn
> 
> Edit: only reason I picked said name is cause I have yet to meet a Stephanie that isn’t an ass lol.  Can always be proven wrong tho


But don't forget to stretch.  Can't have you hurting those socializing muscles :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

It's getting late here.  Gonna hit the hay while I'm still conscious.

bye bye everybody!


----------



## Flowercat (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> It's getting late here.  Gonna hit the hay while I'm still conscious.
> 
> bye bye everybody!


 Goodnight!


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

anyone wanna be friends? .////.


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

No hitter at the moment


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

i have awoken


----------



## Flowercat (Apr 21, 2018)

That's . . . a big bird. Might need some friends for this one.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

avisa said:


> No hitter at the moment


Want me to hit on you? :V


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

Manaea completed the no hitter!!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> anyone wanna be friends? .////.


We’re all friends here tho

o n e o f u s 
_o n e o f u s_


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> o n e o f u s
> _o n e o f u s_


Is that a reference? Cuz I don’t get it


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i have awoken


What kinda bills do you pay to be breaking doors in my goddamn house

Also good evening


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> We’re all friends here tho
> 
> o n e o f u s
> _o n e o f u s_


I am friendly but  shy about this place x.x


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

"Anyone wanna be friends"

I must be 9 years old V:


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Edit: only reason I picked said name is cause I have yet to meet a Stephanie that isn’t an ass lol. Can always be proven wrong tho




like oh mehgod ehkay you like totally can't like just like totally like call like every like Stephanie like a bitch like ehkay like ok? like

i have a cousin called Stephanie... she's a literal Ned flanders happy clappy

wait scratch that she is a bitch


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> "Anyone wanna be friends"
> 
> I must be 9 years old V:


You don’t reach ULTIMATE KIDDOM until you complete an entire coloring book by drawing dicks on every page 


GreenZone said:


> like oh mehgod ehkay you like totally can't like just like totally like call like every like Stephanie like a bitch like ehkay like ok? like
> 
> i have a cousin called Stephanie... she's a literal Ned flanders happy clappy
> 
> wait scratch that she is a bitch


lmao I’m not even trying to be mean but that’s literally my only experiences


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Touché. Well played, bat.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You don’t reach ULTIMATE KIDDOM until you complete an entire coloring book by drawing dicks on every page
> 
> lmao I’m not even trying to be mean but that’s literally my only experiences




no she actually is a bitch she wont talk to the family only her husband really and she's really sheltered her dad asked about my job and she stopped me mid story and told me to stop because i might traumatise her kid

i was talking about something really mundane like not saluting an officer and getting into trouble or something like that


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no she actually is a bitch she wont talk to the family only her husband really and she's really sheltered


Wow... umm... is she okay?  My first thought is honestly -goddamn her husbands got her under his thumb bad and I smell an intervention-


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no she actually is a bitch she wont talk to the family only her husband really and she's really sheltered


I feel like I’ve seen someone like that in a sitcom...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wow... umm... is she okay?  My first thought is honestly -goddamn her husbands got her under his thumb bad and I smell an intervention-



no its just... complicated to explain her husband is like a boring accountant with no spine or anything


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

oh wait i remember i didn't Salute a British officer and they said "don't you Australians Salute anymore?" and i thought he was making a reference from the movie Gallipoli and i said "nah we're trying to quit sir" 

he was not making a reference... he was not....


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no its just... complicated to explain her husband is like a boring accountant with no spine or anything


I don’t mean to get too personal but sometimes I accidentally cut myself off from my friends and family for long periods of time.  Not any real reason, I just never get around to socializing sometimes.  I’m certainly not trying to excuse your cousin lol I just know for me it’s nothing negative and I hope she’s not got the fucked up brain chemistry that I do


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh wait i remember i didn't Salute a British officer and they said "don't you Australians Salute anymore?" and i thought he was making a reference from the movie Gallipoli and i said "nah we're trying to quit sir"
> 
> he was not making a reference... he was not....


I thought that was just manners anyway, not something that was required.  Lol I remember watching one of the cadet PFCs get fuckin CHEWED OUT tho for not saluting the cadet CO 
Funny shit mang, I would not enjoy being on the receiving end but third party is best seat in the house


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> I am friendly but  shy about this place x.x



Hi there


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I thought that was just manners anyway, not something that was required.  Lol I remember watching one of the cadet PFCs get fuckin CHEWED OUT tho for not saluting the cadet CO
> Funny shit mang, I would not enjoy being on the receiving end but third party is best seat in the house



the officer was wrong for telling me to salute in the first place cause he's from another nation you just say "good morning/day/evening sir" but what i got into trouble for was back chatting

We don't like British officers any way they have always treated us like shit always have always will 




WithMyBearHands said:


> I don’t mean to get too personal but sometimes I accidentally cut myself off from my friends and family for long periods of time.  Not any real reason, I just never get around to socializing sometimes.  I’m certainly not trying to excuse your cousin lol I just know for me it’s nothing negative and I hope she’s not got the fucked up brain chemistry that I do




i don't know what her deal actually is she just doesn't interact much with the family she just focuses on her own fledgling family


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi there


Hello ^w^  glad people are nice here


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the officer was wrong for telling me to salute in the first place cause he's from another nation you just say "good morning/day/evening sir" but what i got into trouble for was back chatting
> 
> We don't like British officers any way they have always treated us like shit always have always will



Maybe they’re just salty over the loss of empires on other continents


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> Hello ^w^  glad people are nice here


Bless you, so wholesome


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Maybe they’re just salty over the loss of empires on other continents



they're salty cause we're better soldiers than they are when according to them we're "an undisciplined rabble" plus in WW1 we were cannon fodder for them 


take this for example





that wasn't us going out there it was actually churchill himself ordering us to we weren't fully independent then and still apart of England so we had to do what they told us


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> Hello ^w^  glad people are nice here



yes, yes they are


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> they're salty cause we're better soldiers than they are when according to them we're "an undisciplined rabble" plus in WW1 we were cannon fodder for them
> 
> 
> take this for example
> ...


Mang from what I can tell in the short time I’ve known ya, if you’re a representation of your country’s defense, that’s a real shit description from them lol
There were several platoons like that as recent as the late 60s here I believe, except it was POC


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yes, yes they are


DO you think my sona is cute? My icon


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mang from what I can tell in the short time I’ve known ya, if you’re a representation of your country’s defense, that’s a real shit description from them lol



nah mate Australians are war gods out of all the countries in current conflicts we have the least casualties i think

i was saying how the English perceive us we train other nations and we need to train Marines before they get deployed i played as Enemy against UK once about 2 weeks into the 2 month exercise we were told to stop Engaging UK forces because we kept winning they didn't beat us once 




Vampyre-Skunk said:


> DO you think my sona is cute? My icon



yes i want to pet it


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

Omfg so these kids I work with have been telling me this building is haunted and I’m like pfff whatever, so I’m in here finishing the floors and I heard a weird noise and I’m still trying so hard to not believe them lol like noooo it’s not haunted
No it’s not

NO ITS NOT GUYS STFU


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Omfg so these kids I work with have been telling me this building is haunted and I’m like pfff whatever, so I’m in here finishing the floors and I heard a weird noise and I’m still trying so hard to not believe them lol like noooo it’s not haunted
> No it’s not
> 
> NO ITS NOT GUYS STFU




i thought you made sandwiches


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah mate Australians are war gods out of all the countries in current conflicts we have the least casualties i think
> 
> i was saying how the English perceive us we train other nations and we need to train Marines before they get deployed i played as Enemy against UK once about 2 weeks into the 2 month exercise we were told to stop Engaging UK forces because we kept winning they didn't beat us once
> 
> ...


I am glad <3 <3<3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah mate Australians are war gods out of all the countries in current conflicts we have the least casualties i think
> 
> i was saying how the English perceive us we train other nations and we need to train Marines before they get deployed i played as Enemy against UK once about 2 weeks into the 2 month exercise we were told to stop Engaging UK forces because we kept winning they didn't beat us once
> 
> ...


Lmao sounds like a bunch of sore losers, what a way to concede


GreenZone said:


> i thought you made sandwiches


I do but I send my crew home at close and finish myself to save labor.  Lower labor means more bonuses for me


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I do but I send my crew home at close and finish myself to save labor.  Lower labor means more bonuses for me



maybe its the ghosts of all the tuna fish


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> Hello ^w^  glad people are nice here


hello


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i thought you made sandwiches



BOO-logna sandwiches obviously V:


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 21, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> I am glad <3 <3<3



you're the most wholesome sweetest thing ever aren't you


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you're the most wholesome sweetest thing ever aren't you



^////^ Maybe? idk I am just me <3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> BOO-logna sandwiches obviously V:


The store I came from was totes haunted and we even had seances in the basement lol


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

I am more open now that I have had a few drinks!

Anyone want to get to know the newbie?!?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> I am more open now that I have had a few drinks!
> 
> Anyone want to get to know the newbie?!?


It’s good to loosen up a little especially around this crowd lol.  So what’s  your poison?


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s good to loosen up a little especially around this crowd lol.  So what’s  your poison?


right now I have flavored whisky I mixed with orange juice and now Gatorade.  I also like hard ciders and to mix flavored vodka with juice! 

I am shy because I am demisexual and kinda fighting the fact I am a furry because as a kid I seen things I didnt need to see. But  several years ago I  was able to learn that not all furries ruin your childhood. I then found out my bf ( now husband) is also a furry and from there I was able to change my opinion and accept I am a furry, Just a demisexual one. I love the cute fluffffy stuff  so much <3<3<3.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

oh god kill me 

i should not have gone to subway last night and said "put all the jalapenos in the store on it not a lot ALL your jalapenos"


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> right now I have flavored whisky I mixed with orange juice and now Gatorade.  I also like hard ciders and to mix flavored vodka with juice!
> 
> I am shy because I am demisexual and kinda fighting the fact I am a furry because as a kid I seen things I didnt need to see. But  several years ago I  was able to learn that not all furries ruin your childhood. I then found out my bf ( now husband) is also a furry and from there I was able to change my opinion and accept I am a furry, Just a demisexual one. I love the cute fluffffy stuff  so much <3<3<3.


Yeah I try to tell people who ask to think of it more like Zootopia


GreenZone said:


> oh god kill me
> 
> i should not have gone to subway last night and said "put all the jalapenos in the store on it not a lot ALL your jalapenos"


Why would you kill the flavor like that tho 

And possibly blow out your sphincter

Also related


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> right now I have flavored whisky I mixed with orange juice and now Gatorade.  I also like hard ciders and to mix flavored vodka with juice!
> 
> I am shy because I am demisexual and kinda fighting the fact I am a furry because as a kid I seen things I didnt need to see. But  several years ago I  was able to learn that not all furries ruin your childhood. I then found out my bf ( now husband) is also a furry and from there I was able to change my opinion and accept I am a furry, Just a demisexual one. I love the cute fluffffy stuff  so much <3<3<3.


Happy to hear that. I’m only a mere 14 year old, and I love the furry fandom. Well, half of it.

My family hates cosplayers. Not me, but everyone else in the family. I personally think that it’s cool that these people put the effort into making the outfits and tools and stuff. But when it’s about fursuits, I don’t expect myself to be making one soon. I might, but I most likely won’t.

That’s all I have to say.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yeah I try to tell people who ask to think of it more like Zootopia
> 
> Why would you kill the flavor like that tho
> 
> ...




i'm dying right now cause that's exactly what i did and i don't know who that guy is


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Happy to hear that. I’m only a mere 14 year old, and I love the furry fandom. Well, half of it.
> 
> My family hates cosplayers. Not me, but everyone else in the family. I personally think that it’s cool that these people put the effort into making the outfits and tools and stuff. But when it’s about fursuits, I don’t expect myself to be making one soon. I might, but I most likely won’t.
> 
> That’s all I have to say.


I cosplay but not as anthros ( because I cant stand things over my face)  I admire fursuit makers though! <3


WithMyBearHands said:


> Yeah I try to tell people who ask to think of it more like Zootopia
> 
> Why would you kill the flavor like that tho
> 
> ...




 I love that movie <3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm dying right now cause that's exactly what i did and i don't know who that guy is


I mean I feel like at that point it’s less about the heat and more about the fact that can you taste anything else on your sandwich???


----------



## avisa (Apr 22, 2018)

does the video go through the quote for other people too?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

avisa said:


> does the video go through the quote for other people too?


Yah when you quote someone it copies their link too, so unless you manually remove it it’ll still show up on your post


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean I feel like at that point it’s less about the heat and more about the fact that can you taste anything else on your sandwich???



i meant i was dying with laughter ive never seen that before 

the thing with hot stuff is you need to kill off your capsaicin receptors on your tongue by eating a lot of it once that happens you can taste the chili and not just feel a burn i also read somewhere the more testosterone you have the less it burns or something


----------



## avisa (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yah when you quote someone it copies their link too, so unless you manually remove it it’ll still show up on your post


yea but does the video embedded in the quote go "through" the quote and into the regular area for you?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

avisa said:


> yea but does the video embedded in the quote go "through" the quote and into the regular area for you?


I've had those issues. It depends with what device you're using. If you're using mobile like I am, you're going to see the video pass through the quote


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i meant i was dying with laughter ive never seen that before
> 
> the thing with hot stuff is you need to kill off your capsaicin receptors on your tongue by eating a lot of it once that happens you can taste the chili and not just feel a burn i also read somewhere the more testosterone you have the less it burns or something


I remember making a sandwich for a regular we had that ordered it with literally 11x extra mayo.  The tomatoes _sunk a full inch into the layer of basically fat _that we were putting on this mans sandwich.  And the sumbitch would still complain that it wasn’t enough


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've had those issues. It depends with what device you're using. If you're using mobile like I am, you're going to see the video pass through the quote


Ohhhh you mean like that, yeah it shrinks the quote box a lot more on mobile


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I remember making a sandwich for a regular we had that ordered it with literally 11x extra mayo.  The tomatoes _sunk a full inch into the layer of basically fat _that we were putting on this mans sandwich.  And the sumbitch would still complain that it wasn’t enough




oh that is fucking yuck things like subway are not "healthy" its just a fast food option that's not 100% bad for you


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Suddenly, at Walmart


----------



## avisa (Apr 22, 2018)

Instant buy.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Like dude save some pussy for the rest of us


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

S'up y'all.

@GreenZone I'm invoking your name to see if you got some rest.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> S'up y'all.
> 
> @GreenZone I'm invoking your name to see if you got some rest.


Ayyyy what’s good


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> S'up y'all.
> 
> @GreenZone I'm invoking your name to see if you got some rest.


Hello


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm almost done adulting.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm almost done adulting.


Yay?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm almost done adulting.


What level are you at I’m still “a miserable wreck” on a scale of “literal adult child” to “yuppie trash”


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> S'up y'all.
> 
> @GreenZone I'm invoking your name to see if you got some rest.




not really or at least i think so i actually don't think i slept once ay i think i kind of half slept for 6 hours but i remember being kind of asleep and awake most of the time 

the fact i sleep on the side doesn't help things either


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What level are you at I’m still “a miserable wreck” on a scale of “literal adult child” to “yuppie trash”


I'm at 100% true adult level today, I just did my laundry, clean the house, did my tax and paid for bills. Tommorow I'll be in the "insufferable slob manchild" level :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> not really or at least i think so i actually don't think i slept once ay i think i kind of half slept for 6 hours but i remember being kind of asleep and awake most of the time
> 
> the fact i sleep on the side doesn't help things either


It sounds as though you were in Dreamtime. Did you ask your doctor about sleeping medications?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> not really or at least i think so i actually don't think i slept once ay i think i kind of half slept for 6 hours but i remember being kind of asleep and awake most of the time
> 
> the fact i sleep on the side doesn't help things either


How often do you meditate?  It can be really hard to break a bad sleep cycle, you gotta be really dedicated to see it through.  At least for me it is


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm at 100% true adult level today, I just did my laundry, clean the house, did my tax and paid for bills. Tommorow I'll be in the "insufferable slob manchild" level :V


Somebody give this man a medal


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

So pleased with my recent drawing so far :x I cant post it up here as it is NSFW


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> So pleased with my recent drawing so far :x I cant post it up here as it is NSFW


Feels really good to be proud of honest work tho amirite


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> So pleased with my recent drawing so far :x I cant post it up here as it is NSFW


If it's gay and involves Bara, I'm interested 

I can handle straight if it shows microscopic egg cell and sperm cells merging :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> I am more open now that I have had a few drinks!
> 
> Anyone want to get to know the newbie?!?


*raises hand*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If it's gay and involves Bara, I'm interested
> 
> I can handle straight if it shows microscopic egg cell and sperm cells merging :V


Sorry its none of those.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

Im tipsy and love everyone


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> So pleased with my recent drawing so far :x I cant post it up here as it is NSFW


Do it. Be a rebel.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Im tipsy and love everyone


Woooot


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *raises hand*




OK so I am demisexual and submissive. I am very shy  and cute xP. I like art and making adoptables/recolors1<3  I like American murder song ( if you have heard of it)  and generally dark things ( like vampires and werewolfs)   I like to rp with my husband and I love soft snuggly things. My sona makes mountains of soft things and hide  in them~~!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> OK so I am demisexual and submissive. I am very shy  and cute xP. I like art and making adoptables/recolors1<3  I like American murder song ( if you have heard of it)  and generally dark things ( like vampires and werewolfs)   I like to rp with my husband and I love soft snuggly things. My sona makes mountains of soft things and hide  in them~~!


You like to RP? Then go to Don Volpe in the Tavern


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> right now I have flavored whisky I mixed with orange juice and now Gatorade.  I also like hard ciders and to mix flavored vodka with juice!
> 
> I am shy because I am demisexual and kinda fighting the fact I am a furry because as a kid I seen things I didnt need to see. But  several years ago I  was able to learn that not all furries ruin your childhood. I then found out my bf ( now husband) is also a furry and from there I was able to change my opinion and accept I am a furry, Just a demisexual one. I love the cute fluffffy stuff  so much <3<3<3.


Its wonderful to see more demi furs out there. From one demi to another hi!!!
Hope you enjoy your time here!


Vampyre-Skunk said:


> OK so I am demisexual and submissive. I am very shy  and cute xP. I like art and making adoptables/recolors1<3  I like American murder song ( if you have heard of it)  and generally dark things ( like vampires and werewolfs)  I like to rp with my husband and I love soft snuggly things. My sona makes mountains of soft things and hide  in them~~!


by jove you're adorable.

Your husband is a lucky fellow :x


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Im tipsy and love everyone


 I am in the exact same boat <3


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Its wonderful to see more demi furs out there. From one demi to another hi!!!
> Hope you enjoy your time here!
> 
> by jove you're adorable.
> ...


<3 I am so glad to hear this!!! I  felt so alone in this world!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It sounds as though you were in Dreamtime. Did you ask your doctor about sleeping medications?



yeah it was the dopamine agonist i was talking about




WithMyBearHands said:


> How often do you meditate?  It can be really hard to break a bad sleep cycle, you gotta be really dedicated to see it through.  At least for me it is
> 
> Somebody give this man a medal



i don't meditate to break a bad sleep cycle i'll stay up all night and to go bed early the following night its shit but its the only thing that works for me

also can we just agree that who ever invented self service machines is literal super hitler pretty sure i'm going to get charged because i got angry at one


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Im tipsy and love everyone


Send noods :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

I hate being ignorant, but what's a demisexual?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> <3 I am so glad to hear this!!! I  felt so alone in this world!



i'll be honest i'm what you would call a demi sexual but i don't buy into that stuff and give my self an LGBT title


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> also can we just agree that who ever invented self service machines is literal super hitler pretty sure i'm going to get charged because i got angry at one


Self-service machines are the future. Submit, human.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I hate being ignorant, but what's a demisexual?



its some one who just doesn't feel strong sexual desire until they know some one well i'm like that but i don't give my self a LGBT title its kind of stupid in my opinion


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I hate being ignorant, but what's a demisexual?


I do not find anyone sexually attractve unless I am emotionally connectied to them. Imagine asexual did it with pansexual. I am not really into sex but I fall in love with someone and am able to do thing to make them happpy  and in result I enjoy it? but I must have an emotional connection to be aroused.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah it was the dopamine agonist i was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm, it depends.  If I’m super fuckin baked and at the store (I walk there if I smoke don’t worry) it’s always nice to face as little judgment as possible lol.  But the one I go to here hardly has the self service open anyway so there’s no point.  And on the rare times it is open...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> its some one who just doesn't feel strong sexual desire until they know some one well i'm like that but i don't give my self a LGBT title its kind of stupid in my opinion


And I'm assuming there's a group out there that finds time to be against demisexuals?

Also, demisexuality doesn't sound like a radical notion, more like common sense.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I hate being ignorant, but what's a demisexual?


You feel no sexual attraction until a very strong emotional bond is formed.

From a scientific standpoint demisexuals don't really have what's called the Primary attraction. This what causes people to basically see somebody and instantly want to have sex. (Paraphrasing here and being general )Secondary attraction is the one associated with bonding.

So I know from my experience I'm completely asexual until that bond is formed. :x Literally. While my friends are drooling and breaking necks I don't see these people. It's a very alien thing being like this.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'll be honest i'm what you would call a demi sexual but i don't buy into that stuff and give my self an LGBT title


Personally I don’t care too much for it either, I think we could all just call ourselves queer and be done with it


Vampyre-Skunk said:


> I do not find anyone sexually attractve unless I am emotionally connectied to them. Imagine asexual did it with pansexual. I am not really into sex but I fall in love with someone and am able to do thing to make them happpy  and in result I enjoy it? but I must have an emotional connection to be aroused.


Mang with more people like that, these players wouldn’t have a game lol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mmm, it depends.  If I’m super fuckin baked and at the store (I walk there if I smoke don’t worry) it’s always nice to face as little judgment as possible lol.  But the one I go to here hardly has the self service open anyway so there’s no point.  And on the rare times it is open...
> 
> View attachment 30879




i went there and yelled out "there's nothing in the fucking bagging area you useless machine!" and then i felt it fire on the back of my neck i turn around and there's an 8ft major in uniform glaring at me filling with rage shaking his head back and forth ever so slightly

he says "you-" but i just say "its the weekend not on a base and i'm not in uniform" and walk off 

that's going to bite me in the ass later probs


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mmm, it depends.  If I’m super fuckin baked and at the store (I walk there if I smoke don’t worry) it’s always nice to face as little judgment as possible lol.  But the one I go to here hardly has the self service open anyway so there’s no point.  And on the rare times it is open...
> 
> View attachment 30879


Yeah, buying condoms at the register will always get you those scumlord looks.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Personally I don’t care too much for it either, I think we could all just call ourselves queer and be done with it



i don't identify as queer i identify as a straight man who is not controlled by my cock...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i went there and yelled out "there's nothing in the fucking bagging area you useless machine!" and then i felt it fire on the back of my neck i turn around and there's an 8ft major in uniform glaring at me filling with rage shaking his head back and forth ever so slightly
> 
> he says "you-" but i just say "its the weekend not on a base and i'm not in uniform" and walk off
> 
> that's going to bite me in the ass later probs


He can’t blame you, who hasn’t thought about dumping an xl slushee over the screen


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> And I'm assuming there's a group out there that finds time to be against demisexuals?
> 
> Also, demisexuality doesn't sound like a radical notion, more like common sense.


Yes there are people who go on screeching how we don't exist, I got my shit jumped here for inquiring if there were more Grey ace or ace furs out there.

Ive noticed most of these people also tend to flaunt heavily what side of the LGBT community they are on with zealot devotion. 

It's really sad.


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> You feel no sexual attraction until a very strong emotional bond is formed.
> 
> From a scientific standpoint demisexuals don't really have what's called the Primary attraction. This what causes people to basically see somebody and instantly want to have sex. (Paraphrasing here and being general )Secondary attraction is the one associated with bonding.
> 
> So I know from my experience I'm completely asexual until that bond is formed. :x Literally. While my friends are drooling and breaking necks I don't see these people. It's a very alien thing being like this.


I am so glad I am not alone!!  <3<3<3 -hugs n a non sexual compleatly innocent way.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yes there are people who go on screeching how we don't exist, I got my shit jumped here for inquiring if there were more Grey ace or ace furs out there.
> 
> Ive noticed most of these people also tend to flaunt heavily what side of the LGBT community they are on with zealot devotion.
> 
> It's really sad.


I mean really it isn’t anyone’s business but your partners.  Anyone else who’s really that concerned is a fuckin nasty pervert who needs to stop picturing how other people do the frick frack

Or for that matter wondering why they don’t do the frick frack with certain ppl like obviously it ain’t you sit yo ass down


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't identify as queer i identify as a straight man who is not controlled by my cock...


This should be a calendar quote.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> He can’t blame you, who hasn’t thought about dumping an xl slushee over the screen



we should form a resistance against the self service machines


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> we should form a resistance against the self service machines


I’m game but we still need like one or two cause I hate going to a human being with tampons and ice cream


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean really it isn’t anyone’s business but your partners.  Anyone else who’s really that concerned is a fuckin nasty pervert who needs to stop picturing how other people do the frick frack
> 
> Or for that matter wondering why they don’t do the frick frack with certain ppl like obviously it ain’t you sit yo ass down


I think the people who say asexual and grey aces can't exist view it as a threat to them being special.

Actually that's what the purple band and grey diamond ace in my fursonas hat means. Demisexual. 

It means a lot to me finding others as it makes me feel not alone. It's less about who we fuck but more about social dynamics.

Being inbetween Asexual and sexual is difficult.

It's hard to relate to others when they see the world in a way you never can. No matter how hard you try.


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I think the people who say asexual and grey aces can't exist view it as a threat to them being special.
> 
> Actually that's what the purple band and grey diamond ace in my fursonas hat means. Demisexual.
> 
> ...


my bff is ace and I love her so effing much.. My husband has accepted I am demi and heterosexual meaning I love him and there is literally no way I would revved cheat cause sex is yucky unless I love you and I only love him<3<3<3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> my bff is ace and I love her so effing much.. My husband has accepted I am demi and heterosexual meaning I love him and there is literally no way I would revved cheat cause sex is yucky unless I love you and I only love him<3<3<3


That's a beautiful thing. I had a fiancée who cheated on me and took off with the guy cheated with.  It was the most alienating and painful thing to go through. Just being a demi made it 20x worse.

I'm glad you have such a understanding relationship <3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> That's a beautiful thing. I had a fiancée who cheated on me and took off with the guy cheated with.  It was the most alienating and painful thing to go through. Just being a demi made it 20x worse.
> 
> I'm glad you have such a understanding relationship <3


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> That's a beautiful thing. I had a fiancée who cheated on me and took off with the guy cheated with.  It was the most alienating and painful thing to go through. Just being a demi made it 20x worse.
> 
> I'm glad you have such a understanding relationship <3


I am sorry that happened!!!

I am totally happy with things. my hubby understands me. my bff is asexual and we both love her. I have  a pansexual friend etc. I like me. I am a heteroromantic demi and I love and accept everyone <3<3<3


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I think the people who say asexual and grey aces can't exist view it as a threat to them being special.
> 
> Actually that's what the purple band and grey diamond ace in my fursonas hat means. Demisexual.
> 
> ...




difficult how? i hate fucking using the word but my "demisexuality" gives me more confidence over other guys because i'm not going in with the end result being sex one thing i like to do when we're at a club or a bar is when they're ogling some one trying to work up the courage to go talk to her i just casually stroll over and strike up conversation they get so pissed off with it 

not feeling a sexual desire until you know some one well is not an anti chick magnet dude i just went out before to do battle with the self service machine and i counted 4 girls checking me out and one said a little too loud "he's really cute" causing her friends to laugh at her 

so what difficulty? like i know i'm having a go but i don't like people who find something to blame about their own inability to do something


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> That's a beautiful thing. I had a fiancée who cheated on me and took off with the guy cheated with.  It was the most alienating and painful thing to go through. Just being a demi made it 20x worse.
> 
> I'm glad you have such a understanding relationship <3


Fuck that’s awful, I’m sorry to hear that.  Hope you’re doing better.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> difficult how? i hate fucking using the word but my "demisexuality" gives me more confidence over other guys because i'm not going in with the end result being sex one thing i like to do when we're at a club or a bar is when they're ogling some one trying to work up the courage to go talk to her i just casually stroll over and strike up conversation they get so pissed off with it
> 
> not feeling a sexual desire until you know some one well is not an anti chick magnet dude i just went out before to do battle with the self service machine and i counted 4 girls checking me out and one said a little too loud "he's really cute" causing her friends to laugh at her
> 
> so what difficulty? like i know i'm having a go but i don't like people who find something to blame about their own inability to do something


I think Darko means in the way of communicating these feelings to a partner or anyone you consider important enough that it would matter to.  I could be wrong tho idk


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I think Darko means in the way of communicating these feelings to a partner or anyone you consider important enough that it would matter to.  I could be wrong tho idk




well for me personally i just tell them "look for me sex is a very personal thing i need to really know you and trust you before we get to that stage" a lot of the time they are ok with it most find it takes pressure off them to put out very rarely do they get annoyed about it


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I think Darko means in the way of communicating these feelings to a partner or anyone you consider important enough that it would matter to.  I could be wrong tho idk


Where I grew up people expect sex. Period.

Polyarmous relationships are the norm. Extremely sexual open end dating is the norm. You frequently see people together yet they have like 5 people they're sleeping with.

Be being me nobody can understand or relate.

And what makes it harder is I can't see anybody in a sexual light at fucking all period. I don't see anybody. I'm blind as a fucking bat. It's difficult as fuck because even meeting people is harder than hell.

I'm glad you have it the way you do green zone.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well for me personally i just tell them "look for me sex is a very personal thing i need to really know you and trust you before we get to that stage" a lot of the time they are ok with it most find it takes pressure off them to put out very rarely do they get annoyed about it


Yah some people might still be a little uncomfortable with the conversation and might not have it as well rehearsed.  Before I was married and after I had gotten comfortable with my sexuality I never really felt that way tho so this is all third party speculation here


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Where I grew up people expect sex. Period.
> 
> Polyarmous relationships are the norm. Extremely sexual open end dating is the norm. You frequently see people together yet they have like 5 people they're sleeping with.
> 
> ...


That sounds a lot like a problem with the atmosphere, imho those sorts of relationships just don’t seem emotionally healthy.  There are those who prefer that but I can see how it could be suffocating to someone who doesn’t feel that way


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Where I grew up people expect sex. Period.
> 
> Polyarmous relationships are the norm. Extremely sexual open end dating is the norm. You frequently see people together yet they have like 5 people they're sleeping with.
> 
> ...




you're not LGBT then you're just a guy with standards and a mature attitude


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That sounds a lot like a problem with the atmosphere, imho those sorts of relationships just don’t seem emotionally healthy.  There are those who prefer that but I can see how it could be suffocating to someone who doesn’t feel that way


After my break up I even tried a casual sexual encounter.

She was fucking amazed and going "oh my god you treated me like a queen." Where as I felt like I was dunked in mud and tar and covered in filth.

It was a thing that I regretted doing but I know without a shadow of a doubt I am what I am.

She even said she was happy it was a causal encounter and basically yeah.. just eh.., she latter hit on me after messaging me about a former friend who was a hair away from committing suicide. So halfway through this juggling act at midnight a serious thing she starts hitting on me. I can't make this crap up.


I feel like a fish out of water where I am. The mentality of people up here is so bizarre. Even my ex I found out through my gay friend is having a polyarmous relationship right now.

It's so insane.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you're not LGBT then you're just a guy with standards and a mature attitude


i don't think being attracted to nothing ever is a standards or a mature attitude.

It's so much more than that.

I'm grey ace not LGBT. As I've said, there's a difference.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> i don't think being attracted to nothing ever is a standards or a mature attitude.
> 
> It's so much more than that.
> 
> I'm grey ace not LGBT. As I've said, there's a difference.



cool don't care i'm not putting a label on myself or holding up a flag the whole thing is snowflaky you do you bruh


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> cool don't care i'm not putting a label on myself or holding up a flag the whole thing is snowflaky you do you bruh


You're really abrasive at times.

So yeah glad you don't have to deal with this shit, Bruh!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> You're really abrasive at times.
> 
> So yeah glad you don't have to deal with this shit, Bruh!



i don't believe in the what is it 76 different made up genders quite simply because neither does the medical or biological world actually my countries already banned gender and queer theory in two states as it was found to be "opinionated and not based on fact"

also keeping in mind my brashness is a result that i live in a very different world to you its not that i don't care mate ive been cheated on too my last major relationship fucked me so bad i can't trust women who have an interest in me anymore but sitting there feeling sorry for yourself isn't going to help you or anyone else if you are actually that lonely go out and talk to people you might go through a million individuals before you find some one who's understanding of you

you don't think i'm not lonely? people always ask me why i don't date anymore ive been excluded from a lot of things because everyones getting married and having kids now so its weird to have a single friend doing shit with them but honestly i don't care that's their own problem i'm not losing sleep over it


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't believe in the what is it 76 different made up genders quite simply because neither does the medical or biological world actually my countries already banned gender and queer theory in two states as it was found to be "opinionated and not based on fact"
> 
> also keeping in mind my brashness is a result that i live in a very different world to you its not that i don't care mate ive been cheated on too my last major relationship fucked me so bad i can't trust women who have an interest in me anymore but sitting there feeling sorry for yourself isn't going to help you or anyone else if you are actually that lonely go out and talk to people you might go through a million individuals before you find some one who's understanding of you
> 
> you don't think i'm not lonely? people always ask me why i don't date anymore ive been excluded from a lot of things because everyones getting married and having kids now so its weird to have a single friend doing shit with them but honestly i don't care that's their own problem i'm not losing sleep over it


Gender politics and asexuality have very little to do with each other. And I'm sorry you can never trust anybody again.

But I'm gonna be a bit of a fucking asshole and just give it to you straight. You flying off the handle and being a prick doesn't help anything.

I'm not really sorry for myself I'm more feeling distant from everything. I moved from the city to the county to avoid the shit yet the shit is still here. It's a regional problem.

I was accused of rape so my ex could get pity and go live with the guy she cheated with in New York. Now she's boinking him and another chick.

She hurt me good, but I do believe there's somebody out there. I know for certain they ain't here as the regional mindset is centered towards insanity.

I'd rather have married friends and people with families than friends who are strung out with stress or another friend who knocks up ever girl he fucks. (Why he isn't neutered is beyond me!)

The fact you had to state you don't give a shit really implies the opposite but what do I know? I'm apparently snowflakey.

I know what I am and where I am isn't compatible with me. So that's why I'm trying to change my life.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I was accused of rape so my ex could get pity


being blunt here its 2018 it happens every other day some one is accused of rape i personally see it daily i had an ex girlfriend who cheated on me claimed rape no one believed her she then tried to say she was pregnant and basically lost all her friends as a result (ironically she drugged me and had her way with me three times cause i kept saying no) 




DarkoKavinsky said:


> I moved from the city to the county to avoid the shit yet the shit is still here.


yeah.... because its the country mate.... the only thing there is to do is boink where do you think the slutty cowgirl farmhand comes from


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

The irony when someone calls out others for having no empathy yet lacks one himself :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Dudes, I make chickens nuggets for fifteen minutes and there's a low-key struggle. Calm down. Take a beat.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Dudes, I make chickens nuggets for fifteen minutes and there's a low-key struggle. Calm down. Take a beat.



i am calm but


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

@GreenZone You're OK? I think you got cut off.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> @GreenZone You're OK? I think you got cut off.


HE’s trying to make suspense


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> @GreenZone You're OK? I think you got cut off.




what? i said i am calm


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 22, 2018)

Sexual labels can mean different things, (to different people). What's good for the goose, (isn't always good for the gander). So if someone feels that they are a certain "orientation"; (then I usually just respect that), whatever it is.. as sexuality (in itself) can be a rather fluid thing - and can change over time.. and once that happens - one's orientation "label", (may change as well).

So, there's no real "right" or "wrong" answer, to what someone identifies with, IMO.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Computer crashed. But I'm back. Though I'm drowsy.

Glad you're OK.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Computer crashed. But I'm back. Though I'm drowsy.
> 
> Glad you're OK.




i'm fine?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

This is nice :V

Check out @netflix’s Tweet: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987352234454269952


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Hoooeeeee what in if you or a loved one have been diagnosed with mesothelioma you may be entitled to financial compensATION tarnation happened in here


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is nice :V
> 
> Check out @netflix’s Tweet:
> 
> ...


Hell yeah brother and it came out on 4/20 that’s what’s up


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Hell yeah brother and it came out on 4/20 that’s what’s up


I don't have Netflix T.T
I watch my movies the classic way via theater :V

Time to subscribe to netflix


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't have Netflix T.T
> I watch my movies the classic way via theater :V
> 
> Time to subscribe to netflix


If you do, definitely watch Altered Carbon.  Fucking great show.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> If you do, definitely watch Altered Carbon.  Fucking great show.


Gonna need to buy this first :V 



 

+20 laziness and +50 viewing experience


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Gonna need to buy this first :V
> View attachment 30883
> 
> +20 laziness and +50 viewing experience


???  Is this being considered a necessity?
I tried to find the least asshole-ish way of phrasing that question okay I’m sry


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

*I need to go to bed holy fuck it’s late*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> *I need to go to bed holy fuck it’s late*


Don't sleep >:V stay with us!

May this post compel you to respond


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 22, 2018)

Hmm, yet another Somnium account.  Report and block is probably the best approach.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Sorry guys..

He came back for my dick :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, yet another Somnium account.  Report and block is probably the best approach.


Yup, looks like it.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry guys..
> 
> He came back for my dick :V


Pretty sure he doesn't want a mini. xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

This is my 3rd day eating this for breakfast.





Is it weird to already having gotten used to this meal in the morning? Tastes great though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Pretty sure he doesn't want a mini. xD


You're mean >:V
Wanna see my dick? :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're mean >:V
> Wanna see my dick? :V


Oh, so you're saying it's actually big? For an Asian? :3

No thanks. xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, so you're saying it's actually big? For an Asian? :3


Wasist! Wasist! >:V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wasist! Wasist! >:V


I can give you a hug instead?

5-star Premium Yaka Hugs™? Free range, too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I can give you a hug instead?
> 
> 5-star Premium Yaka Hugs™? Free range, too.


Can you add complimentary spit in my mouth? :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm fine?



My jimmies are eternal. None can rustle the my eternal jimmies. No more tears, only dreams now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My jimmies are eternal. None can rustle the my eternal jimmies. No more tears, only dreams now.


Translation: You're going to choke to death with infrarednexus' dick


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Translation: You're going to choke to death with infrarednexus' dick


Ssshhhhhhh. I'll be gentle, I promise.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 22, 2018)

*lands with the grace of a 3 meter long, 10cm wide rod dropped on a bunker from 25km up*

Hello to all my fellow nocturnal West Coast USA/Canadian furs and hello also to you time traveling furs from the rest of the world enjoying tomorrow's sunshine. 

I just got off of work and and I'm in a great mood. I love working overnight. The roads are deserted. I'm working with my body's natural nocturnal cycle not against it. I swear my productivity rate doubles. I just wish my company would let me work overnight shifts Monday through Friday!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Translation: You're going to choke to death with infrarednexus' dick



too much S U C C in one sentence.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Ssshhhhhhh. I'll be gentle, I promise.


I'll tell you when I'm ready to die :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can you add complimentary spit in my mouth? :V


Dunno how that'll work. I don't give my spit to just anyone, yanno. :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

What is wrong with you people?

Especially this



guesswhosback said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu
> 
> as requested
> 
> ...



Like seriously, I know a therapist who’d be happy to help


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dunno how that'll work. I don't give my spit to just anyone, yanno. :V


(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What is wrong with you people?



Welcome to the furry fandom. I'll be your guide.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> Especially this



Shhh we don't talk about how SFW this chat should be >_> or mature. We're just umm, rebels.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dunno how that'll work. I don't give my spit to just anyone, yanno. :V


You're so stingy
First you won't let me suck your dick
Next you won't give me nudes
No cum stained tissue
No vial of your piss
And not even your spit?!


I hope you're in so much pain >:V


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Welcome to the furry fandom. I'll be your guide.



Nex if you're the guide then show me where we do the big parties.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Nex if you're the guide then show me where we do the big parties.


I will throw a party so insane it will make_ Project X_ look like a game of bingo at a retirement home.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're so stingy
> First you won't let me suck your dick
> Next you won't give me nudes
> No cum stained tissue
> ...


Mr Panda,

Stop being a sadist


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I will throw a party so insane it will make_ Project X_ look like a game of bingo at a retirement home.


Ooh where, I wanna go


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Ooh where, I wanna go



We can raid the _Last Post Wins_ thread for fun. Turn it into an RP fiesta.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> I gave him what he asked, what's wrong with that?


Well maybe you should NOT show it to everyone else who did not want to buy bleach for this situation, and just send it to him PRIVATELY.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We can raid the _Last Post Wins_ thread for fun. Turn it into an RP fiesta.


_That’s _your plan? Well good luck with that. If you do change it somehow, then please make Some Moron the villain


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> I gave him what he asked, what's wrong with that?


It's called private messaging. It's ok though, we still love you.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> But he asked me to post it to open chat. What my ass isn;t pretty?





I’m at the cashier buying bleach. Why have you spoiled my life?


Also I can’t answer that


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> What my ass isn;t pretty?



Not all heroes wear capes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> But he asked me to post it to open chat. What my ass isn;t pretty?


I think you missed the point of the joke. When he says "send nudes", he's really not asking for that, he's just being funny.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I think you missed the point of the joke. When he says "send nudes", he's really not asking for that, he's just being funny.


Sarcasm isn’t his strong point, Nexus. Don’t worry, I got the bleach.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Sarcasm isn’t his strong point, Nexus. Don’t worry, I got the bleach.


I brought some extra tide pods too, just for good measure.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I brought some extra tide pods too, just for good measure.


Good.

Well, here’s the bleach! 





Where are your tide pods?


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Good.
> 
> Well, here’s the bleach!
> 
> ...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Good.
> 
> Well, here’s the bleach!
> 
> ...


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Where are your tide pods?









Here.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> Are you guys castrated or what?


No, we’re preparing to erase what can’t be erased


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> Are you guys castrated or what?


We just don't appreciate nudes on the public forums. Even when your asked for them.

EDIT: Thank God your over 18 or else this would have been so much worse.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> Are you guys castrated or what?



I think the rules tell you exactly that stuff like that is not allowed cause' its a PG13 chat. 

#cantchangemymind


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 22, 2018)

I think Somnium is back and his name is Guesswhosback


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh yeah, this is me in my mind right now.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think Somnium is back and his name is Guesswhosback


I agree completely


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think Somnium is back and his name is Guesswhosback


Who was Somnium?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Who was Somnium?


I have no idea. But it sounds like he was a bad boy


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Who was Somnium?


He was a very infamous troll who did all sorts of bad shit. It's either him or JackieR and people believed he was Somnium as well.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> He was a very infamous troll who did all sorts of bad shit. It's either him or JackieR and people believed he was Somnium as well.


He just sent nudes and posted it on the open chat forums.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

My face when I asked Somnium' nudes just to get him banned again:


 
20/10 would do again 

Also fun fact: He's a die hard zoophile :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My face when I asked Somnium' nudes just to get him banned again:
> View attachment 30888
> 20/10 would do again
> 
> Also fun fact: He's a die hard zoophile :V


OMG BRILLIANT!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> OMG BRILLIANT!


Well, let’s get that boy banned, shall we?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well, let’s get that boy banned, shall we?


I just reported the image he posted. Something will be done about it eventually.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2018)

Ah yes, when I saw the name I knew who it had to be


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> How do you know I'm over 18? I put random age.
> 
> People don't seem to have problem with nudity in real world


Don't equate the beauty and grace of European art and culture to justify your perverted ways.

EDIT: There's a time and a place for everything.


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't equate the beauty and grace of European art and culture to justify your sinful ways.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> He was a very infamous troll who did all sorts of bad shit. It's either him or JackieR and people believed he was Somnium as well.


Wait, is Sommium that guy that had like a pinkish-purple fox avatar? That name's hella familiar


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> yep that;s a furry. And furries love butts. Period.


We all love butts. We just don't want real pictures of them posted on conversation threads. What part of public decency don't you understand?


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

I sure am not jealous of that STD riddled butt :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> I dont understand how can you love something and not want to see it


I'd just rather see it in a private setting, as would most people. You must be either socially challenged or an exobitionist.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> Anyway tomorrow someone will visit me who does appreciate my pretty butt. Be jealous



Why would we be jealous?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> Anyway tomorrow someone will visit me who does appreciate my pretty butt. Be jealous


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> Your at home right?


I mean online, in a private setting, off the forums, alone.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Why would we be jealous?


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> Because you're a virgin aren't you?



Better a virgin than having sex with random people


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> I don;t understand. My butt is for everyone to take, so I make it public



            for everyone?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> I just cant get enough of dick





guesswhosback said:


> yea you're dumb as a nigger








I dunno, Somium was never _this _direct. He had more tact and subtly


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> I just cant get enough of dick


I think most furries can relate to that.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> I don;t understand. My butt is for everyone to take, so I make it public


Trust me honey, nobody wants _*that*_ booty.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> I think most furries can relate to that.



And the "best comment of the hour" award goes to...


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Trust me honey, nobody wants _*that*_ booty.



We don't have time for that booty.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> right, you could just admit my butt is much better than yours.


No point coming on to me. I'm not for sale sweetie.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> right, you could just admit my butt is much better than yours.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> I was a virgin back then


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

When Somnium said we're jealous of his butt:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> exactly. I should have my first group sex next month. Also I already ordered a pup. When he grows up we will be fucking every single night and make orgies with other dogs and guys!
> 
> So yea I'm fucked


You actually screw dogs? That's disgusting! I want nothing to do with anyone like that.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> exactly. I should have my first group sex next month. Also I already ordered a pup. When he grows up we will be fucking every single night and make orgies with other dogs and guys!
> 
> So yea I'm fucked










Infrarednexus said:


> You actually screw dogs? That's disgusting! I want nothing to do with anyone like that.










Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> When Somnium said we're jealous of his butt:
> View attachment 30892


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

I just finished eating dinner. And OH BOY do we have a lot here. I wonder when he’ll be banned...


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 22, 2018)

The guy wants attention, and everyone is obliging him.  These are the situations the block function was made for.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> As soon as the dickhead joins, that should be about in 6-8 hours.


Who is that?


Massan Otter said:


> The guy wants attention, and everyone is obliging him.  These are the situations the block function was made for.


Hey! I’m not stupid... it’s just very fun to see what happens next


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I just finished eating dinner. And OH BOY do we have a lot here. I wonder when he’ll be banned...


I forgot you live in Malaysia. What time is it there?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Who is that?
> 
> Hey! I’m not stupid... it’s just very fun to see what happens next


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Who is that?
> 
> Hey! I’m not stupid... it’s just very fun to see what happens next



Maybe the first time, but the number of accounts he's had must be in double figures by now.  That gets old fast...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

Whelp, abandon this shit


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I forgot you live in Malaysia. What time is it there?


Now is 9:35pm


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 22, 2018)

If the security and moderation on the forum is so ineffective that they can do nothing about this happening again and again, it gives me serious doubts as to whether I really want to stick around here.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If the security and moderation on the forum is so ineffective that they can do nothing about this happening again and again, it gives me serious doubts as to whether I really want to stick around here.


Leave if you want, I’m still staying.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If the security and moderation on the forum is so ineffective that they can do nothing about this happening again and again, it gives me serious doubts as to whether I really want to stick around here.


What else would you expect when there's only 1 person able to do anything on the site? Would be nice if there were other large places, but FAF's kinda the only bustling option


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Well I don’t think bleach is going to fix this...


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

> redacted by staff


Oh fuck you


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Great...


Guys he’s doing some VPN shit and can’t be banned(according to him)


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 22, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What else would you expect when there's only 1 person able to do anything on the site? Would be nice if there were other large places, but FAF's kinda the only bustling option



Though regulars are drifting away week by week, and the moderation may have something to do with it. I was foolish enough to look at this thread logged out (I have the offending poster blocked), and the stuff he's posting is enough to cause people legal trouble in many countries.  I just have my doubts that this site as it stands is really worth that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Whelp, abandon this shit


?

Use the block function. Easy to use.



Asassinator said:


> Oh fuck you


Use the block function. It's easy to use.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ?
> 
> Use the block function. Easy to use.
> 
> ...


No. I’ve seen much worse. I want to know my own limit before I get the noose

I know, I’m an idiot


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ?
> 
> Use the block function. Easy to use.
> 
> ...


Yeah I forgot block was a thing



Massan Otter said:


> Though regulars are drifting away week by week, and the moderation may have something to do with it. I was foolish enough to look at this thread logged out (I have the offending poster blocked), and the stuff he's posting is enough to cause people legal trouble in many countries.  I just have my doubts that this site as it stands is really worth that.


The site's not really worth it for the most part, but like I said; only bustling community



Asassinator said:


> No. I’ve seen much worse. I want to know my own limit before I get the noose


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


Trust me, it will. I’ll probably be his messenger or something.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Though regulars are drifting away week by week, and the moderation may have something to do with it. I was foolish enough to look at this thread logged out (I have the offending poster blocked), and the stuff he's posting is enough to cause people legal trouble in many countries.  I just have my doubts that this site as it stands is really worth that.


Just unwatch this theead, and go to like Forum Games or something


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Ah, so this is what I get to wake up to today 

@Mikazuki Marazhu, you evil maaan :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Ah, so this is what I get to wake up to today
> 
> @Mikazuki Marazhu, you evil maaan :V


Dee... you do not who is the real evil right now.

It’s the guy above me, Satan himself


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Jesus. Thank God for the block feature!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jesus. Thank God for the block feature!


Yes, save yourself from the demon!

While I continue to ignore the feature and watch what happens next


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> the small dick actually caused all this trouble. He made me post my butt here


Well you shouldn’t have actually done it in the first place, you idiot.

I’m pretty sure you have a conscience of some sorts


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yes, save yourself from the demon!
> 
> While I continue to ignore the feature and watch what happens next


He's not getting a response from me. I blocked him after that thing he said regarding dogs. I have my limits.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yes, save yourself from the demon!
> 
> While I continue to ignore the feature and watch what happens next


Be safe my furiend! Evil walks in many forms. And he is one of them.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's not getting a response from me. I blocked him after that thing he said regarding dogs. I have my limits.


Oh that’s good. I’m a curious fellow so I’ll keep watching. Never mind I’m going to sleep now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's not getting a response from me. I blocked him after that thing he said regarding dogs. I have my limits.


I blocked his ass as soon as I logged on.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Be safe my furiend! Evil walks in many forms. And he is one of them.


I will, buddy. I will


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Be safe my furiend! Evil walks in many forms. And he is one of them.


Oh hey Okami! What's up?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

He is why we cant have nice things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh hey Okami! What's up?


Hiyah Red!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> How dare you to call me evil after you cheated your wife with me!


I’d like to know when that happened. Not in the form of a picture though


Also I need to know when I quote him, can you see it?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh hey Okami! What's up?


How are you ,Red?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Ah, so this is what I get to wake up to today
> 
> @Mikazuki Marazhu, you evil maaan :V









I'm heading for bed, you nerds better behave :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’d like to know when that happened. Not in the form of a picture though
> 
> 
> Also I need to know when I quote him, can you see it?


Drama is what happens.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

I’m actually gonna sleep now. Remeber guys:


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Evil walks in many forms. And he is one of them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm heading for bed, you nerds better behave :V


G'night Pandaman!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’d like to know when that happened. Not in the form of a picture though
> 
> 
> Also I need to know when I quote him, can you see it?


Quoting will include images, yes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m actually gonna sleep now. Remeber guys:


G'night Sass!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Evil always rears it's ugly head when mods aren't around. Wish we had more than one.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are you ,Red?


I'm doing pretty good. Just finished a new piece of art yesterday and it got some good feedback. I spent the early morning in bed cuddling with my pitbull till he fell back asleep, so that was cute.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm doing pretty good. Just finished a new piece of art yesterday and it got some good feedback. I spent the early morning in bed cuddling with my pitbull till he fell back asleep, so that was cute.


Awww! I would let my dogs sleep on my bed but they are bed hogs.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm doing pretty good. Just finished a new piece of art yesterday and it got some good feedback. I spent the early morning in bed cuddling with my pitbull till he fell back asleep, so that was cute.


Enjoying your Sunday? Just started raining here and aint gonna stop until tomorrow. Boo!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Enjoying your Sunday? Just started raining here and aint gonna stop until tomorrow. Boo!


Funny, it just finished raining over where I live. That's Springtime for you. Yeah, my Sunday is going pretty well so far. I've got a few college assignments to work on, but nothing too bad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Funny, it just finished raining over where I live. That's Springtime for you. Yeah, my Sunday is going pretty well so far. I've got a few college assignments to work on, but nothing too bad.


Cool. Haven't been on much lately. Kids have been on springbreak this week. Been busy. But we did some cool stuff and had some fun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Wish FAF would get more mods. Then maybe we wouldn't have to deal with the likes of Somnium and people like him. Most people don't like that shit. Probably why alot of them moved on to discord and twitter.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wish FAF would get more mods. Then maybe we wouldn't have to deal with the likes of Somnium and people like him. Most people don't like that shit. Probably why alot of them moved on to discord and twitter.


I need to check out Discord. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I need to check out Discord. It sounds like a lot of fun.


I was on there back about a year or so ago, when it started getting big. It was just too fast. By the time I would reply to someone, the conversation had already moved on. Idk. I really like FAF, but it has changed alot over the last year and a half.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The guy wants attention, and everyone is obliging him.  These are the situations the block function was made for.


The block feature is a beautiful thing!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was on there back about a year or so ago, when it started getting big. It was just too fast. By the time I would reply to someone, the conversation had already moved on. Idk. I really like FAF, but it has changed alot over the last year and a half.


I would think this place would be more packed. You'd think with FA being the most popular site in our community there would be more people engaged. I've seen more people on the forums back when I used Sofurry. This place is pretty decent but I feel like its been abandoned for things like Twitter.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I would think this place would be more packed. You'd think with FA being the most popular site in our community there would be more people engaged. I've seen more people on the forums back when I used Sofurry. This place is pretty decent but I feel like its been abandoned for things like Twitter.


It has. People have moved on because of flame wars, dumpster fires, and drama, and the fact that there is only one mod now. This is a PG13 site, and it seems a lot of folks can't handle not being able to talk about porn and yiff with underage kids. Sad as fuck really. It used to be busy on here 24/7.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It has. People have moved on because of flame wars, dumpster fires, and drama, and the fact that there is only one mod now. This is a PG13 site, and it seems a lot of folks can't handle not being able to talk about porn and yiff with underage kids. Sad as fuck really. It used to be busy on here 24/7.


It makes me frustrated, actually. I loathe Twitter, I see more negativity there than I've EVER seen on FA. I mean, sure, it's more popular, but it's also a difficult platform to use and it's poorly organized and way too limited.

Sure, there's a bit of negativity around these forums, but it's nothing worth leaving for. Believe me, I've seen worse. This place is reparable. It just takes a bit of effort. Some places aren't.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> It makes me frustrated, actually. I loathe Twitter, I see more negativity there than I've EVER seen on FA. I mean, sure, it's more popular, but it's also a difficult platform to use and it's poorly organized and way too limited.
> 
> Sure, there's a bit of negativity around these forums, but it's nothing worth leaving for. Believe me, I've seen worse. This place is reparable. It just takes a bit of effort. Some places aren't.


Don't think they're too interested in fixing it up though


----------



## Ginza (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> the small dick actually caused all this trouble. He made me post my butt here



hey, how about you fuck off man? We're sick of your shit.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I need to check out Discord. It sounds like a lot of fun.



I can introduce you to it Nex, I've been using it for over a year now. It is fun, and could be a bit tricky at first but its definitely worth it.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> go away woman, you're opinion means nothing here




your*

please use proper grammar


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I hate being ignorant, but what's a demisexual?



It's what Vampire said, but I do know of at least one Demi sexual who is far, far too horny and driven almost exclusively my sexual urges to possibly be one.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> go away woman, you're opinion means nothing here



Hey, boned any more dogs recently?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

guesswhosback said:


> not yet. How about you?



Incredibly, the answer is no!


----------



## Ginza (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's what Vampire said, but I do know of at least one Demi sexual who is far, far too horny and driven almost exclusively my sexual urges to possibly be one.



do we need to start drama here? That last bit wasn't needed.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

Ginza said:


> do we need to start drama here? That last bit wasn't needed.



I've got completely no problems with demis. But when all you do is talk about sex, it starts to look pretty hypocritical.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I've got completely no problems with demis. But when all you do is talk about sex, it starts to look pretty hypocritical.


I suppose it kinda depends. If it's with other people then yeah, that does seem to contradict demi. If it's about something like consuming media, then it can still stand


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 22, 2018)

Good lord Jesus this escalated quickly while I was gone. This site is shit and only has one mod. Really if someone wanted to they could spam the shit out of every place and they could probably get away with it for a hell of a long time.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

I took a bit of a break. Is that one jerk gone? I can't tell because I blocked him.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I took a bit of a break. Is that one jerk gone? I can't tell because I blocked him.



He is Nexy, he got beaned.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 22, 2018)

I still see weird shit in everyone's quotes of him. Someone gouge my eyes out.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

I reported him and blocked his ass

Says in fallout 3 three dog voice 

"A safety bulletin from G-N-R radio. Remember children, don't feed the trolls! That is all!"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

On the bright side of things, the deer herd discovered my families apple tree again. They just love the taste of those things.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I reported him and blocked his ass
> 
> Says in fallout 3 three dog voice
> 
> "A safety bulletin from G-N-R radio. Remember children, don't feed the trolls! That is all!"


Respectfully, blocking him is a tad harsh. Both of you were fighting over whether demisexuality is a sexual identity or just best practice, basically. Then the attacks got kind of personal. You both should just hash out what you meant and leave the personal stuff out of it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

The perfect song I am starting to use with an increasingly higher frequency.

AND NOW IT'S STUCK IN MY HEAD!


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 22, 2018)

I thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I would think this place would be more packed. You'd think with FA being the most popular site in our community there would be more people engaged. I've seen more people on the forums back when I used Sofurry. This place is pretty decent but I feel like its been abandoned for things like Twitter.


Forums are limiting in how they make people interact. 

That, and just because you have a rather large population on the main site it doesn't translate to a high population on the forums. 

Engagement is also 100% optional.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The perfect song I am starting to use with an increasingly higher frequency.
> 
> AND NOW IT'S STUCK IN MY HEAD!


Thanks. I can always count on you to come through with the unoriginal meme.



Cawdabra said:


> I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> View attachment 30904


Eh. He was getting flamed by most posters there and he took an out. I posted a solution for those who feel isn't this week's latest outrage bandwagon to jump on. For whatever reason, cub porn seems to be the _only _fetish the furries feel the need to dump right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Thanks. I can always count on you to come through with the unoriginal meme.


Thanks Captain Obvious.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious.


Anytime.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Good lord Jesus this escalated quickly while I was gone. This site is shit and only has one mod. Really if someone wanted to they could spam the shit out of every place and they could probably get away with it for a hell of a long time.




exactly what happened last year bots attacked almost every section of the forum spamming new threads every 1 second and i really do mean every 1 second for Korean Gambling websites for almost a day


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> exactly what happened last year bots attacked almost every section of the forum spamming new threads every 1 second and i really do mean every 1 second for Korean Gambling websites for almost a day


Wut.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Wut.




yeah i remember gloating about it cause i made a thread a month before saying how the site needs more mods or something and getting shot down by everyone then going "see i told you"


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah i remember gloating about it cause i made a thread a month before saying how the site needs more mods or something and getting shot down by everyone then going "see i told you"


Still that kind of downtime is serious. Though, I've never had a problem with a mod on this forum. Which is more than I can say for main site.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Wooo, just got back from a very long fever dream to flop into this place.


Yes, this site is basically shit, you guys! Mods are shite, site is shite, it literally just exists because the fur affinity forums needs an open, friendly fuzzplace for furries to hang, but it doesn't take that much attention and care to run. 
It's got a loooong history, haha! But you know what? It's still going, because we all come here to waste our time and talk about art and animal people so there you have it! It serves it's minimal purpose


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Still that kind of downtime is serious. Though, I've never had a problem with a mod on this forum. Which is more than I can say for main site.




i think they worked out a shift scheduled so they check in every few hours now


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Wooo, just got back from a very long fever dream to flop into this place.
> 
> 
> Yes, this site is basically shit, you guys! Mods are shite, site is shite, it literally just exists because the fur affinity forums needs an open, friendly fuzzplace for furries to hang, but it doesn't take that much attention and care to run.
> It's got a loooong history, haha! But you know what? It's still going, because we all come here to waste our time and talk about art and animal people so there you have it! It serves it's minimal purpose


Someone has beef.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i think they worked out a shift scheduled so they check in every few hours now


Here or on the main site?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Here or on the main site?



nah here 

there's only three mods on here dude


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

I can't help but notice the level of shit talk has dropped precipitously we got here.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I can't help but notice the level of shit talk has dropped precipitously we got here.



they're probably having anxiety attacks over the fact i exist or don't want to do battle with a logical centralist

actually you're not even central you're a classical libertarian but that's too right wing or left wing now depending on who's arguing


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> they're probably having anxiety attacks over the fact i exist or don't want to do battle with a logical centralist
> 
> actually you're not even central you're a classical libertarian but that's too right wing or left wing now depending on who's arguing


I mean, I would think some would step up, with their groupies of course, because why talk shit alone like you've got guts, but hey, maybe everybody wants to be civil now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah here
> 
> there's only three mods on here dude


Nah. We have plenty of mods. Just one is active.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> they're probably having anxiety attacks over the fact i exist or don't want to do battle with a logical centralist
> 
> actually you're not even central you're a classical libertarian but that's too right wing or left wing now depending on who's arguing


I consider libertarian to mean just do whatever the fuck you want as long as it doesn’t affect anyone else.  But I don’t know how accurate that description is compared to the rest of the world.  It seems like you can be right leaning or left leaning as a libertarian tho


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I mean, I would think some would step up, with their groupies of course, because why talk shit alone like you've got guts, but hey, maybe everybody wants to be civil now.


It’s weird to me when people go out of their way to drag someone else into a heated political discussion.  Makes me doubt their conviction and the strength of their argument in general


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I consider libertarian to mean just do whatever the fuck you want as long as it doesn’t affect anyone else.  But I don’t know how accurate that description is compared to the rest of the world.  It seems like you can be right leaning or left leaning as a libertarian tho


Yes! One of my favorite people. How's your day going?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. We have plenty of mods. Just one is active.


Speak of the devil.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I consider libertarian to mean just do whatever the fuck you want as long as it doesn’t affect anyone else.  But I don’t know how accurate that description is compared to the rest of the world.  It seems like you can be right leaning or left leaning as a libertarian tho



liberal is just short for Libertarian


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> liberal is just short for Libertarian


Uh. No, it's not?

www.differencebetween.com: Liberal vs Libertarian


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Though regulars are drifting away week by week, and the moderation may have something to do with it. I was foolish enough to look at this thread logged out (I have the offending poster blocked), and the stuff he's posting is enough to cause people legal trouble in many countries.  I just have my doubts that this site as it stands is really worth that.


I'm sorry I'm late. 

Please don't leave. I really like your presence here, don't go.

God, I'm probably too late, aren't I?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Uh. No, it's not?
> 
> www.differencebetween.com: Liberal vs Libertarian



Hey Yamaha 

Furry community


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Hey Yamaha
> 
> Furry community


Toyota!

Wait, wrong accent. OMAHA!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Toyota!
> 
> Wait, wrong accent. OMAHA!




what? i'm trying to work out what you even mean


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yes! One of my favorite people. How's your day going?


Good, I actually have a decent staff tonight lol and we got more good hires.  I’m hoping this will turn things around.  How’s you?


GreenZone said:


> liberal is just short for Libertarian


pls don’t do this I’ve been using “libertarian” to describe myself for so long

I really honestly don’t know where I fall on the political compass and I don’t care for identity politics, I just know that I really don’t give much of a fuck what people do with their lives as long as it doesn’t impact mine or anyone else’s, especially in a negative way


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what? i'm trying to work out what you even mean


You drunk again? :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I really honestly don’t know where I fall on the political compass and I don’t care for identity politics, I just know that I really don’t give much of a fuck what people do with their lives as long as it doesn’t impact mine or anyone else’s, especially in a negative way


Political compass and the 8-values test are good ways to figure out where you land.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Uh. No, it's not?
> 
> www.differencebetween.com: Liberal vs Libertarian


Personal freedom and social responsibility?  Just fucking @ me next time damn :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Good, I actually have a decent staff tonight lol and we got more good hires. I’m hoping this will turn things around. How’s you?


I can't complain, though I'm waiting for my neighbor to pull up so I can help with gardening.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I can't complain, though I'm waiting for my neighbor to pull up so I can help with gardening.


Nice.  I hated landscaping as a job but it’s really fun as a hobby.  I like one day projects that I can see come to fruition


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You drunk again? :V


Maru what you said before literally didn't make any sense 




Yakamaru said:


> Political compass and the 8-values test are good ways to figure out where you land.


they're not accurate every time i do it i get authoritarian left which i'm def not


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Maru what you said before literally didn't make any sense
> 
> 
> 
> they're not accurate every time i do it i get authoritarian left which i'm def not


If you get Authoritarian Left then that reflects your values. What you answer on those questions matter, and will place you accordingly.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Maru what you said before literally didn't make any sense
> 
> 
> 
> they're not accurate every time i do it i get authoritarian left which i'm def not


Idk I could see a couple of lefty views thrown into your mix.  Definitely not enough to assign a position on a compass tho


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> they're not accurate every time i do it i get authoritarian left which i'm def not


It's probably calibrated for Alt-Right lol. ;v


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Good, I actually have a decent staff tonight lol and we got more good hires.  I’m hoping this will turn things around.  How’s you?
> 
> pls don’t do this I’ve been using “libertarian” to describe myself for so long
> 
> I really honestly don’t know where I fall on the political compass and I don’t care for identity politics, I just know that I really don’t give much of a fuck what people do with their lives as long as it doesn’t impact mine or anyone else’s, especially in a negative way


If you believe in "live and let live" and support the idea of individual freedom over governmental control, your likely a libertarian. It means people come before power.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Idk I could see a couple of lefty views thrown into your mix.  Definitely not enough to assign a position on a compass tho



i'm doing it now stay tuned


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm doing it now stay tuned


Feel free to screenshot your answers as well if you want.

Can compare answers.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2018)

One of the best complements I ever got on this site is that I reminded someone of Nelson from Mongrels. After rewatching a few eps I can see the resemblance. Also what the hell, why end such a genius show so early?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

still authoritarian left but its right on the line now it used to be closer to Stalin


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> still authoritarian left but its right on the line now it used to be closer to Stalin


I ugly laughed.  Stalin???


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> One of the best complements I ever got on this site is that I reminded someone of Nelson from Mongrels. After rewatching a few eps I can see the resemblance. Also what the hell, why end such a genius show so early?


Most likely budget problems, as with most shows. Also the possibility of having to replace actors and writers.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I ugly laughed.  Stalin???



yeah it used to be over by Stalin on the compass but its been heading right basically ever since dongle gate


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> still authoritarian left but its right on the line now it used to be closer to Stalin


Perhaps you should give in to the truth, comrade.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Most likely budget problems, as with most shows. Also the possibility of having to replace actors and writers.


Yeah it's a real shame, I haven't laughed so hard in ages.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Perhaps you should give in to the truth, comrade.




my political worldview doesn't actually match up with anything known now i probably confuse the compass

if i was dictator of Australia it would be a weird technological eco friendly militaristic authoritarian state

fucken mirrors edge basically that


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> my political worldview doesn't actually match up with anything known now i probably confuse the compass
> 
> if i was dictator of Australia it would be a weird technological eco friendly militaristic authoritarian state
> 
> fucken mirrors edge basically that


So basically save the trees, support the troops, and fuck the SJW's ? That sounds reasonable.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> my political worldview doesn't actually match up with anything known now i probably confuse the compass
> 
> if i was dictator of Australia it would be a weird technological eco friendly militaristic authoritarian state
> 
> fucken mirrors edge basically that


Eh. You're centrist, maybe right of center. Current company's opinions notwithstanding.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So basically save the trees, support the troops, and fuck the SJW's ?



hahaha i like how supporting science and tech translates to "fuck the SJWs"


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Eh. You're centrist, maybe right of center. Current company's opinions notwithstanding.



hmmm  maybe it is time to have a centralist dictatorship


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> hahaha i like how supporting science and tech translates to "fuck the SJWs"


If I ran things I'd get rid of all of them. All they do is cry and riot.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So basically save the trees, support the troops, and fuck the SJW's ? That sounds reasonable.


So say something that is common sense, say something else you know everyone is for, and slip in an unreasonable barb that totally outs me? Sure.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> If I ran things I'd get rid of all of them. All they do is cry and riot.


I only see one person crying here, pal.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> If I ran things I'd get rid of all of them. All they do is cry and riot.



i reckon they should have to actually lodge a form with a government body before protesting listing what they're protesting about and if the gov says "well you're retarded cause x y and z " then the cops can use force if they continue their autistic screeching 

alt right too same deal


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> If I ran things I'd get rid of all of them. All they do is cry and riot.


Also, totally not fascist at all. Not in the least, no sir.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i reckon they should have to actually lodge a form with a government body before protesting listing what they're protesting about and if the gov says "well you're retarded cause x y and z " then the cops can use force if they continue their autistic screeching
> 
> alt right too same deal


I'm still looking forward to the day where we all stop fighting each other and work together, but at this point its seems like a dream, rather than a goal.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm still looking forward to the day where we all stop fighting each other and work together, but at this point its seems like a dream, rather than a goal.



no its a dream because you don't put any effort into it


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Respectfully, blocking him is a tad harsh. Both of you were fighting over whether demisexuality is a sexual identity or just best practice, basically. Then the attacks got kind of personal. You both should just hash out what you meant and leave the personal stuff out of it.


Actually I was talking about the vile troll who was spamming this place a bit ago. I didn't block green. I just left. :v not sure what you're going on about. There's a point where you know were to hold them and when to fold him. Riling up people isn't my intent n.n-b


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm still looking forward to the day where we all stop fighting each other and work together, but at this point its seems like a dream, rather than a goal.


Said the man looking for a fight.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm still looking forward to the day where we all stop fighting each other and work together, but at this point its seems like a dream, rather than a goal.


Seeing as their garbage is bleeding out into the public sphere, and people are getting sick and tired of their stupid shit, we will simply have to lean back and watch as the fireworks start launching. 

I see more and more normal people who don't even know what an SJW is are fighting back against this lunacy. It's pretty fun to watch, actually.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm still looking forward to the day where we all stop fighting each other and work together, but at this point its seems like a dream, rather than a goal.


“Stop fighting guise”
“Hahahahaha fuck SJWs”

I mean I’m not one myself but what the fuck mang


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

@Infrarednexus
@Yakamaru 

you know i was making fun of alt right in that as well right... both sides are equally as stupid


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Seeing as their garbage is bleeding out into the public sphere, and people are getting sick and tired of their stupid shit, we will simply have to lean back and watch as the fireworks start launching.


Yes, which is why Democrats are winning all the special elections in the States and Republicans can't retire fast enough. 


Yakamaru said:


> I see more and more normal people who don't even know what an SJW is are fighting back against this lunacy. It's pretty fun to watch, actually.


You must not be seeing them in America, buddy. This is what happens when you get your news from YouTube.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> @Infrarednexus
> @Yakamaru
> 
> you know i was making fun of alt right in that as well right... both sides are equally as stupid


Don't get me wrong, the Alt-Right is just as moronic as the Alt-Left. Same type of moron on the other side of the same coin. Just like you have morons on one side screeching you can just as easily have morons on the other side screeching about the same bullshit but from a different perspective.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

@Infrarednexus @Yakamaru If you guys put half the effort you do into fighting SJWs into fighting the Alt-Right, we could solve a lot more of the problems you're going on about.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands i grow weary of this talk of alt right and SJWs

please regale us with the tales of your sandwich shop and its hauntings from the ghosts of the many Tuna slaughtered to make delicious sandwiches


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm still looking forward to the day where we all stop fighting each other and work together, but at this point its seems like a dream, rather than a goal.


The problem is that people view it as a dream.

My only suggestion is to be one of the few who make an honest attempt to view things differently. Individuals have to be the ones who start this process, and it's not spontaneous. It HAS to start somewhere, with someone.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> @WithMyBearHands i grow weary of this talk of alt right and SJWs
> 
> please regale us with the tales of your sandwich shop and its hauntings from the ghosts of the many Tuna slaughtered to make delicious sandwiches


Sandwich? OwO

Great, now I got hungry, despite eating only like an hour ago. >_<


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> @WithMyBearHands i grow weary of this talk of alt right and SJWs
> 
> please regale us with the tales of your sandwich shop and its hauntings from the ghosts of the many Tuna slaughtered to make delicious sandwiches


Relish and tuna is delicious. I don't care if it's blasphemous.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The problem is that people view it as a dream.
> 
> My only suggestion is to be one of the few who make an honest attempt to view things differently. Individuals have to be the ones who start this process, and it's not spontaneous. It HAS to start somewhere, with someone.




joining the Army made me less homophobic and less racist actually if i'm completely honest 

my point being bring back conscription/national service


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 22, 2018)

Monster Hunter World is starting to take over my life. 

On a side note, hello guys.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Monster Hunter World is starting to take over my life.
> 
> On a side note, hello guys.


Hey.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Monster Hunter World is starting to take over my life.
> 
> On a side note, hello guys.


xD

And I thought you were looking for commissioners?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

So our menu is pretty strict and we can’t swap meats on listed items without up charging for it.  Not my rule, that’s corporate.  Some dude came in cussing me out bc we had to charge for an extra portion (“but I don’t want that shit just swap it”) bc that affects our food costs, and by extension our bonuses and money for raises for the rest of my staff.  But the thing is. If he was nice about it I would have just done it for free.  Lesson of the day, if you’re nice to the people who make your food, we will bend over backwards to do whatever we can to make you happy.  If you’re a jackass Ima tell you to gtfo my store


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Monster Hunter World is starting to take over my life.
> 
> On a side note, hello guys.


Nice to see you crawl out into the virtual sunlight! You bring loots? :v


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So our menu is pretty strict and we can’t swap meats on listed items without up charging for it.  Not my rule, that’s corporate.  Some dude came in cussing me out bc we had to charge for an extra portion (“but I don’t want that shit just swap it”) bc that affects our food costs, and by extension our bonuses and money for raises for the rest of my staff.  But the thing is. If he was nice about it I would have just done it for free.  Lesson of the day, if you’re nice to the people who make your food, we will bend over backwards to do whatever we can to make you happy.  If you’re a jackass Ima tell you to gtfo my store


Asshole customers IMO should get what they deserve.

Shame we can't really do that where I work or I would throw at least a dozen or so out myself.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So our menu is pretty strict and we can’t swap meats on listed items without up charging for it.  Not my rule, that’s corporate.  Some dude came in cussing me out bc we had to charge for an extra portion (“but I don’t want that shit just swap it”) bc that affects our food costs, and by extension our bonuses and money for raises for the rest of my staff.  But the thing is. If he was nice about it I would have just done it for free.  Lesson of the day, if you’re nice to the people who make your food, we will bend over backwards to do whatever we can to make you happy.  If you’re a jackass Ima tell you to gtfo my store



my first interaction with the furry community was arresting a fursuiter and their handler at a convention


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> my first interaction with the furry community was arresting a fursuiter and their handler at a convention


That can sum up a lot of the fandom tbh

Well not a lot I guess

But the prominent ones.  The empty cans rattle the loudest unfortunately


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That can sum up a lot of the fandom tbh
> 
> Well not a lot I guess
> 
> But the prominent ones.  The empty cans rattle the loudest unfortunately




long story basically they didn't like... idk what you call it stop role playing when we told them to then the fursuiter refused to remove their head

we were out for a world leader visit as a show of force we had to patrol heavily populated areas so we were told to go hang around the con most furries didn't want to go near us but this one furry kept coming up to us then they appeared to be going for my mates rifle and that's when shit kicked off

the handler said the most shit excuse "she was role playing as her fursona she was just curious as her fursona had not seen people like you before"

we were just like


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> long story basically they didn't like... idk what you call it stop role playing when we told them to then the fursuiter refused to remove their head
> 
> we were out for a world leader visit as a show of force we had to patrol heavily populated areas so we were told to go hang around the con most furries didn't want to go near us but this one furry kept coming up to us then they appeared to be going for my mates rifle and that's when shit kicked off
> 
> ...


Well, shit. 

Going after ANYONE's rifle, regardless of "being in character" can and will get people shot.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Arrested for refusing to take off a damn fursuit head? Well, that's moronic on their part. All of it could've been avoided simply by taking off the head.
> 
> In some countries you get arrested for wearing anything covering your face in public.




that and she tried to grab a fucking rifle! though they claim she was "batting it" 

they were making us uneasy so we asked her to remove her head  and give us her name and address and they acted like i had just asked them to kill a baby


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that and she tried to grab a fucking rifle! though they claim she was "batting it"
> 
> they were making us uneasy so we asked her to remove her head  and give us her name and address and they acted like i had just asked them to kill a baby


Got morons everywhere. Sorry, had to edit. I misread the second sentence.

Can't blame you, really.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> @Infrarednexus @Yakamaru If you guys put half the effort you do into fighting SJWs into fighting the Alt-Right, we could solve a lot more of the problems you're going on about.


Honestly both sides are the issue. When you go too radical to anyside you create problems.  Both sides are filled with hatred and both sides practice hate speech. SJW's who promote censorship of people they don't like and groups like Antifa who promote violence against those who oppose them are exactly the same as the number dwindling racist organizations, and other "Alt-right" groups.

If you stand back and look them they're both in the wrong. And they're both the problem. Strictly quoting and following one political party with blind devotion makes it impossible for you to ever stand back and consider new things. You get blinded by hatred of the other side and this polarization is a major issue in society.

This creates ultimatums and a mindset of all or nothing.

This is the problem with politics. You have shit in a box and it don't matter how pretty your box is it's the same shit and people are noticing the leaking and  the flies.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that and she tried to grab a fucking rifle! though they claim she was "batting it"
> 
> they were making us uneasy so we asked her to remove her head  and give us her name and address and they acted like i had just asked them to kill a baby


Some people take it way too fucking seriously

Was this particular suiter a gray horse by any chance lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 22, 2018)

Jeez, politics really are everywhere in this forum. They need to have a time and place. Open Chat is supposed to be a place for easy chatting... not for political back and forth and definitely not for biting people's heads off. Part of the reason I haven't been around here a lot is because everywhere I go, someone has to inject politics into the mix... and ya know, I don't engage in the fandom to talk about or see politics - I can do that anywhere else outside of here. Nothing wrong with having political opinions, but why does the back and forth now have to end up in this chat? Start another thread for it and let those who want to watch the world burn start their dumpster fires there... not here.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Jeez, politics really are everywhere in this forum. They need to have a time and place. Open Chat is supposed to be a place for easy chatting... not for political back and forth and definitely not for biting people's heads off. Part of the reason I haven't been around here a lot is because everywhere I go, someone has to inject politics into the mix... and ya know, I don't engage in the fandom to talk about or see politics - I can do that anywhere else outside of here. Nothing wrong with having political opinions, but why does the back and forth now have to end up in this chat? Start another thread for it and let those who want to watch the world burn start their dumpster fires there... not here.


Actually, I agree. The open chat should be a place were we can just talk about random crap. Feuds and politics from other threads shouldn't touch here.

Also, people shouldn't be attacked for using this too much. Personally, I smile pretty much every time I see *anyone *post here- I would prefer it if conflicts and politics didn't impact that and make my stomach turn.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Actually, I agree. The open chat should be a place were we can just talk about random crap. Feuds and politics from other threads shouldn't touch here.
> 
> Also, people shouldn't be attacked for using this too much. Personally, I smile pretty much every time I see *anyone *post here- I would prefer it if conflicts and politics didn't impact that and make my stomach turn.



Agreed, I've brought this up several times, keep it outta here.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

Today was a nice day. Just wish it wasn't so muddy and dusty. X.x my allergies have been acting up. Thank gods for dollar store medicine.

Honestly thank gods for dollar store. No price check, no nothing. 

Everything's one dolla!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Actually, I agree. The open chat should be a place were we can just talk about random crap. Feuds and politics from other threads shouldn't touch here.
> 
> Also, people shouldn't be attacked for using this too much. Personally, I smile pretty much every time I see *anyone *post here- I would prefer it if conflicts and politics didn't impact that and make my stomach turn.


Also, I have a personal request.

I know this annoyed some people, but if two people are using this place like a conversation, please let them. If they're doing so, it probably means that they're cool with other people joining in. I'm an observer, I love watching people talk. It's also something that makes me smile. It can turn one of my bad days into a good day. 

This week was really, really rough for me. I don't want to call anyone out, but when a few of the members stopped chatting around here as much as they used to, it made me feel really bad. I usually come to this place to cheer me up, and this week kinda got a lot worse when it got quiet around here.

I know that I probably seem selfish for saying it, but I would like it if things got back to how they were a bit ago. I get it if it's not possible, but it's something that I have to say.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Today was a nice day. Just wish it wasn't so muddy and dusty. X.x my allergies have been acting up. Thank gods for dollar store medicine.
> 
> Honestly thank gods for dollar store. No price check, no nothing.
> 
> Everything's one dolla!


What do you take for allergies?  My grandma is one of those “alternative remedy” type people (for common ailments, she’s not against modern medicine or anything) and constantly tells me to take vitamin B12 or echinacea root extract to help with allergies.  I don’t know how much they run bc she just makes me take them when I go there, but they work.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Also, I have a personal request.
> 
> I know this annoyed some people, but if two people are using this place like a conversation, please let them. If they're doing so, it probably means that they're cool with other people joining in. I'm an observer, I love watching people talk. It's also something that makes me smile. It can turn one of my bad days into a good day.
> 
> ...


Nah I feel it.  I understand in the case of specific two person convos that are private should be kept in messenger, but nothings wrong with just chatting with another person and other people just jumping in.  The more the merrier


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I know this annoyed some people, but if two people are using this place like a conversation, please let them. If they're doing so, it probably means that they're cool with other people joining in. I'm an observer, I love watching people talk. It's also something that makes me smile. It can turn one of my bad days into a good day.


This is pretty much the only reason I use the open chat.  Talking is better when people can join in.

If I wanted a private conversation, I'd go to discord :V

Don't stress yourself out too much about the lack of some of the chattier users.  Those sort of wounds take time to heal.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> This is pretty much the only reason I use the open chat.  Talking is better when people can join in.
> 
> If I wanted a private conversation, I'd go to discord :V
> 
> Don't stress yourself out too much about the lack of some of the chattier users.  Those sort of wounds take time to heal.


Quite frankly, I don't even know what to chat about. I don't really know much if at all what to talk about. I don't really know the people here apart from Darko and bunny.

I guess I need a topic to be able to join.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

On a side note, does anybody present also have a love/hate relationship with meeting new people?

I really enjoy talking with others, but meeting strangers stresses me the hell out.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Quite frankly, I don't even know what to chat about. I don't really know much if at all what to talk about. I don't really know the people here apart from Darko and bunny.
> 
> I guess I need a topic to be able to join.


When in doubt, the best topic is the person you're talking to.

Then again, maybe that's just me and my love for psychology.  I really enjoy learning about people in general.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> love/hate relationship with meeting new people?


Depends :V
I have some pet peeves with new people.
The major one are those overly emotional people.


Also... Morning :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

PANDAS BACK


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 22, 2018)

*shakes paws* how do you do?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Depends :V
> I have some pet peeves with new people.
> The major one are those overly emotional people.
> 
> ...


There's another thing to add to the list of stuff that makes me weird.

"Unfazed by the craziness surrounding him, Dee sat there.  Staring.  Studying.  (◉⊝◉)"

I can literally count the number of people that have pissed me off (that I remember) on one hand.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> On a side note, does anybody present also have a love/hate relationship with meeting new people?
> 
> I really enjoy talking with others, but meeting strangers stresses me the hell out.


I can completely relate.

I don't know what kind of values the person have. Will I get along with them? Do we have anything common to talk about? How do they handle differences, especially difference of opinion? Do they have anything they don't want to talk about? What are their hobbies? How have they lived life? ++++.

In terms of personal relationships I guess I may be way overthinking things, ending up with not that many friends compared to how many I'd like to have.



DeeTheDragon said:


> When in doubt, the best topic is the person you're talking to.
> 
> Then again, maybe that's just me and my love for psychology.  I really enjoy learning about people in general.


Oooooo, I absolutely love psychology.

To explore the mind and the thoughts behind it. Thought patterns, how someone came to believe this and that, +++.

I like to tailor my interactions specifically for people. I love having information about people. What they like, what they don't like. Their hobbies/interests, etc. It makes it easier for me to interact with people, what to talk about, +++.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> PANDAS BACK


PANDA'S BACK. Back again. Panda's back, panda's back...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> PANDA'S BACK. Back again. Panda's back, panda's back...







Sue me. :V

PANDA'S BACK, ALL RIGHT!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I like to tailor my interactions specifically for people. I love having information about people. What they like, what they don't like. Their hobbies/interests, etc. It makes it easier for me to interact with people, what to talk about, +++.


Same, and then I get scared that it will seem like I'm unfairly trying to take advantage of someone with social manipulation or something.

I'll be off for a while, gots ta do some chores.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sue me. :V
> 
> PANDA'S BACK, ALL RIGHT!


Fuck I didn’t want to be this obviously gay


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Guys, I've only been gone for 8 hours :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 30920
> Guys, I've only been gone for 8 hours :V


Yes. 

But it's been a terrible 8 hours for me.

May I hug you, Mr. Pervy Panda?

(Call me whatever you want, btw. I haven't decided on anything to call myself by outside of my username. Just... try and keep it tame?)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

I just woke up...

So, is the devil gone?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I just woke up...
> 
> 
> DragonMaster21 said:
> ...


You may but I cannot guarantee that humping wont happen :V


Asassinator said:


> I just woke up...


Morning! This is so omoshiroi! High five for being in the east side :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning! This is so omoshiroi! High five for being in the east side :V


Finally, someone who appreciates me being here


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You may but I cannot guarantee that humping wont happen :V
> 
> Morning! This is so omoshiroi! High five for being in the east side :V


O//w//O

After this week, that's better than nothing. *hugs*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Same, and then I get scared that it will seem like I'm unfairly trying to take advantage of someone with social manipulation or something.
> 
> I'll be off for a while, gots ta do some chores.


Sure, mate. 

Personally I don't give it any thought. I tailor my interactions/conversations to suit the person I am talking/interacting with as much as possible. I do it for them and not for myself.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Finally, someone who appreciates me being here


hey don't say that! we all appreciate you here :V

I want more asians in this place. Oh @Mayonnaise! where art thou Malaysian ass. Please come back to me


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Finally, someone who appreciates me being here


Can't spell "Assassinator" without "sass". :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> hey don't say that! we all appreciate you here :V
> 
> I want more asians in this place. Oh @Mayonnaise! where art thou Malaysian ass. Please come back to me


"Mika-chan no Pervy Panda" is now your new name. :V

Or is it "Pervy Panda no Mika-chan"?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Quite frankly, I don't even know what to chat about. I don't really know much if at all what to talk about. I don't really know the people here apart from Darko and bunny.
> 
> I guess I need a topic to be able to join.



*boops the Woofer*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Finally, someone who appreciates me being here


And...

Oy! I appreciate you.

*hugs firmly.*

Though, I'm stuck in a gradually unhealthily expanding town in MN, USA.

Honestly, though. My city needs to improve it's quality, not build even more residential areas that will take a toll on our already overpopulated school system. I've been tardy multiple times because I can't get through our hallways. 

(Oh, goodness... That reminds me about graduating this year. And college. And lifelong crushing debt.)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 22, 2018)

I am making my mom dinner so may be in and out


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *boops the Woofer*


(╯°□°）╯

ALL HAIL THE BOOP!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> (╯°□°）╯
> 
> ALL HAIL THE BOOP!


*Boops multiple times.*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I just woke up...
> 
> So, is the devil gone?


I think so lol haven’t seen him post and I don’t think I ever actually blocked him.  Gmorning


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Finally, someone who appreciates me being here


We do tho lol my customers just don’t know when the fuck they want to eat


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> *Boops multiple times.*


(╯°□°）╯

Oh, come on. I have only two arms. I can only hail that many times. :V



Asassinator said:


> Finally, someone who appreciates me being here


So, what's up over in Malaysia?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

So it’s still really weird to me that schools around here are in session on Oaks Day.  My hometown gives the kids at least two days off so their parents can take them to go gamble and drink, and we close down like half the city for an air show and kickass fireworks to kick off a season centered around a two minute horse race that’s still two weeks away.

But Toto we are not in the Ville anymore


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> (╯°□°）╯
> 
> Oh, come on. I have only two arms. I can only hail that many times. :V
> 
> ...


You're a wolf. Use your ears.


*Wiggles my ears in human form.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> You're a wolf. Use your ears.
> 
> 
> *Wiggles my ears in human form.*


Like this?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Like this?


Yes.

*Exactly.*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Mika-chan no Pervy Panda


みかちゃんの変態大熊猫
Grammar is wrong but it means alot :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> みかちゃんの変態大熊猫
> Grammar is wrong but it means alot :V


xD

I know. I suck at Japanese, hence why if I were to try to have an actual conversation in Japanese I'd probably get murdered for shitty grammar. xD

Also. Doesn't "みかちゃんの変態大熊猫" translate to bear cat?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> みかちゃんの変態大熊猫
> Grammar is wrong but it means alot :V


...

I'm gonna boop you, too, Mr. Pervy Panda.

*boops gently.*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 22, 2018)

I hope all of you are having a nice day :]


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I hope all of you are having a nice day :]


はい、そうです. :3

DESUUUUUU! :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> はい、そうです. :3
> 
> DESUUUUUU! :V


There is this joke told to Gaijins:

Slap "desu" in every sentence and it's Japanese


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I hope all of you are having a nice day :]


It's getting better, actually. How has your's been, this far?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

A B C D E F G~
When will senpai notice me~


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Nice to see you crawl out into the virtual sunlight! You bring loots? :v


No trading in that game. BUUUUT I did finish making my main weapon.






 also this


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Senpaiiiiiii :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Slap "desu" in every sentence and it's Japanese








This-u, this-u, this-u, this-u, this-u, this-u, this-u, this-u, this-u, this-u 

*dies*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> No trading in that game. BUUUUT I did finish making my main weapon.


Augh!  It's not out on PC yet!

Must.  Avoid.  Spoilers.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> A B C D E F G~
> When will senpai notice me~


I dunno.

Let us share and wallow in senpai ignorance forevermore...

Unless a miracle happens.

Do miracles happen in such a way?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There is this joke told to Gaijins:
> 
> Slap "desu" in every sentence and it's Japanese


Yes. Damn Gaijins.


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Augh!  It's not out on PC yet!
> 
> Must.  Avoid.  Spoilers.



Oh.... Hmm... Do you think it will come out on PC?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I am making my mom dinner so may be in and out


wat'cha making?

I had an oddly nice tv dinner. It was chicken stroganov with a mushroom sauce and carrots and roasted brussel sprouts on wild rice.

It was really nice for a thing you microwave. I would recommend . It even showed you what it looked like in the packaging which normally with tv diners is like this.





So yeah it wasn't like that. :x I may have to get more. It was quite filling too.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Oh.... Hmm... Do you think it will come out on PC?


MH World?  It's officially slated for this fall or something.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 22, 2018)

Whoah. 50 fuckin' pages. I aint readin' that.

What's the juicy gossip, ladies?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Oh.... Hmm... Do you think it will come out on PC?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Whoah. 50 fuckin' pages. I aint readin' that.
> 
> What's the juicy gossip, ladies?


Gossip? We dun do that, mate. :V

Well, Steve's gotten himself a new boyfriend.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Whoah. 50 fuckin' pages. I aint readin' that.
> 
> What's the juicy gossip, ladies?


hitlers ghost is actually your mum. Can you confirm?


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> MH World?  It's officially slated for this fall or something.


Ah ok. Sorry I never looked into it since I have it on the ps4 xD


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Whoah. 50 fuckin' pages. I aint readin' that.
> 
> What's the juicy gossip, ladies?


Probably best  you don't.  Just burn down everything that happened in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Probably best  you don't.  Just burn down everything that happened in the past 24 hours.


...But I don't want to burn down cleaning the apartment. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Ah ok. Sorry I never looked into it since I have it on the ps4 xD


I'm stuck playing MHGen :V
HR268, main is Light Bow Gun

I hate you Capcom for abandoning Nintendo!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hate you Capcom for abandoning Sony!


*Fixed :V

I'm not even sure if the switch would be able to handle MH World anyways.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> *Fixed :V
> I'm not even sure if the switch would be able to handle MH World anyways.


I mean I doubt it myself but man Capcom left a huge hole in the market.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I mean I doubt it myself but man Capcom left a huge hole in the market.


I've never played a MH game.

How worth it is it?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Mika, you're back!

@DeeTheDragon Nice to see you in Open Chat. What's shaking?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I've never played a MH game.
> 
> How worth it is it?


Yes it's worth it :V join the MH master race XD


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> your mom is shaking


My mom died when I was six.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes it's worth it :V join the MH master race XD


Then I shall attempt to obtain one!

Yay for not getting out much.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

I think  I'll need to buy my own PS4 but I have no place to put it :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> well i still have parents whatsoever.


My, oh my. We have an edgelord in our midst. 

This is the argument against having kids in the forum.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Then I shall attempt to obtain one!
> 
> Yay for not getting out much.


Are people gonna get it for PC when it comes out?  We should set up a guild or something.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Monster Hunter is coming out on PC?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Mika, you're back!
> 
> @DeeTheDragon Nice to see you in Open Chat. What's shaking?


Someone mentioned MH World and now I can't stop.

Does anybody have any clue what happened with the Capcom stock?  It kinda just jumped and tanked and I don't know why.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Monster Hunter is coming out on PC?


No official date, but should be late fall.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 22, 2018)

@Dee

Martha Stewart.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Are people gonna get it for PC when it comes out?  We should set up a guild or something.


I would get it on PC, but my laptop is a hand-me-down (up?) from my younger brother, who's a lot more motivated than I am and got himself a gaming PC. For me, as long as I can use Google Docs, I'm happy.

Though that's gradually changing.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @Dee
> 
> Martha Stewart.


Did you mean to @ me?  XD


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> My, oh my. We have an edgelord in our midst.
> 
> This is the argument against having kids in the forum.


At least, against having particularly annoying ones.

I was fine during my first run here, though I think I was 16 at the time. I stuck mostly in the RP section doing my original two RPs.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Someone mentioned MH World and now I can't stop.
> 
> Does anybody have any clue what happened with the Capcom stock?  It kinda just jumped and tanked and I don't know why.
> 
> View attachment 30926


Oh lord :V look at those those numbers. Serves you right Capcom.


I'm bitter :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Someone mentioned MH World and now I can't stop.
> 
> Does anybody have any clue what happened with the Capcom stock?  It kinda just jumped and tanked and I don't know why.
> 
> View attachment 30926



Wasn't there buzz that they were going to be acquired by Sony? This may be hearsay.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @Dee
> 
> Martha Stewart.


She may have been an insider trader, but her cooking is decent in a pinch.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> My, oh my. We have an edgelord in our midst.
> 
> This is the argument against having kids in the forum.



The adults act work honestly


----------



## Dongding (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Did you mean to @ me?  XD


Yes. Villan-cat and all. She's got her bony fingers on control of the stockmarket once again.




She's not even trying to hide it. That bitch.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> The adults act work honestly


What?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yes. Villan-cat and all. She's got her bony fingers on control of the stockmarket once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the fucked up parts is that her broker is doing double digits' worth of time.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What?



I meant worse. There's a lot of adult children here who haven't figured out how to evolve past high school level insults.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yes. Villan-cat and all. She's got her bony fingers on control of the stockmarket once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so you're thinking this is the result of a pump-and-dump?

Possibly.  I'm still skeptical though, it's quite the odd jump.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I meant worse. There's a lot of adult children here who haven't figured out how to evolve past high school level insults.


I'd like to think my insult rise to collegiate level, at least.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Ah, so you're thinking this is the result of a pump-and-dump?
> 
> Possibly.  I'm still skeptical though, it's quite the odd jump.


More like Sony found out something they didn't like or they'll wait for Capcom to make a better offer.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> shut your blabbering mouth and just deal with the internet.



Oh look, an insult. I'm so scared.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> More like Sony found out something they didn't like or they'll wait for Capcom to make a better offer.


That would make more sense.  Still not sure why that would make the stock jump so high though.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> That would make more sense.  Still not sure why that would make the stock jump so high though.


Probably because every game Capcom made subsequently would be PS4 exclusive.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh well, all the better reason to invest in Capcom. (being down and all)


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> sony is already jacking off to bullshit.


Probably not far from the truth.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> sony is already jacking off to bullshit.



It's better than whatever you're hacking off to, obviously.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm gonna call it an early night.

When I get back, I better see all the favourite weapons of you MH nerds. :V
Charge blade 4 lyfe.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm gonna call it an early night.
> 
> When I get back, I better see all the favourite weapons of you MH nerds. :V
> Charge blade 4 lyfe.


Good night :V I shall haunt your dreams >:3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm gonna call it an early night.
> 
> When I get back, I better see all the favourite weapons of you MH nerds. :V
> Charge blade 4 lyfe.



'Night, dude.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> We do tho lol my customers just don’t know when the fuck they want to eat





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> hey don't say that! we all appreciate you here :V
> 
> I want more asians in this place. Oh @Mayonnaise! where art thou Malaysian ass. Please come back to me





DragonMaster21 said:


> And...
> 
> Oy! I appreciate you.
> 
> ...



I mean “Someone realizes that I’m Malaysian”.

Thanks for appreciating me anyway. : )


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I mean “Someone realizes that I’m Malaysian”.
> 
> Thanks for appreciating me anyway. : )


You know.. I'll be happy to see the forums improving your English :V

Forums improved my English :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> i'm jacking off to nothing, really



That's what I call talent, honestly.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That's what I call talent, honestly.


Come on. This is a kid.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 22, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm gonna call it an early night.
> 
> When I get back, I better see all the favourite weapons of you MH nerds. :V
> Charge blade 4 lyfe.



 
EZ


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

I’m a kid, he’s an edgelord (I’m assuming)


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I mean “Someone realizes that I’m Malaysian”.
> 
> Thanks for appreciating me anyway. : )


I honestly didn’t think it was something to be super concerned about.  Not that I’m that fuckin bullshit “colorblind”, but people being other nationalities honestly just doesn’t occur to me lol.  And it’s not that I just assume everyone is American either.  Idk how to describe it.  I only concern myself with time zone changes lol


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know.. I'll be happy to see the forums improving your English :V
> 
> Forums improved my English :V


Honestly y’all have a better grasp of the English language than a good 90% of the local yokels here


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30934
> EZ


Let's hunt us some Alateron :V


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't know why but god damn I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I don't know why but god damn I'm in a bad mood.


Rough day?  You smoke?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I don't know why but god damn I'm in a bad mood.


What happened?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I don't know why but god damn I'm in a bad mood.


Shall I summon Simo? :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Shall I summon Simo? :V


I’ll do it. HEY @Simo! SHOIYO IS IN A BAD MOOD!


You’re welcome


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’ll do it. HEY @Simo! SHOIYO IS IN A BAD MOOD!
> 
> 
> You’re welcome


The forum equivalent of summoning an American by singing the first four words of Cotton eyed joe


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> The forum equivalent of summoning an American by singing the first four words of Cotton eyed joe


I refuse to let this song glue to my brain again.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What happened?



Not sure. Although I think returning to work tomorrow after a week off may have something to do with it. It didn't really feel like a week off, doing spring cleaning the entire time.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I refuse to let this song glue to my brain again.


_Where did you come from _
_Where did you go_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’ll do it. HEY @Simo! SHOIYO IS IN A BAD MOOD!
> 
> 
> You’re welcome


You're doing it wrong! 
Here let me show you.



 
Wood Style! Angel Summoning Jitsu! @Simo


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I refuse to let this song glue to my brain again.


Lucky me, I don’t know the song. But from the way you moan about it, I don’t think I’d want to hear it


----------



## Simo (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’ll do it. HEY @Simo! SHOIYO IS IN A BAD MOOD!
> 
> 
> You’re welcome



Oh! @Shoiyo : Hope ya feel better. My moods have also been in a good deal of flux, here. Have not posted as much here, due to all the fighting/negativity, except in 'games', mostly, but I'll always be about, and always reply to PMs.

But I suppose I'm OK, all in all; have this very, very fun RP going on that has done much to lift my spirits, and also, got some work done on some more 'serious' writing, a group of poems, 'Blood on the Snow', and so that felt cathartic, if not a bit of an odd image for spring.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're doing it wrong!
> Here let me show you.
> 
> View attachment 30936
> Wood Style! Angel Summoning Jitsu! @Simo


I HAVE BEEN ENLIGHTENED!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Not sure. Although I think returning to work tomorrow after a week off may have something to do with it. It didn't really feel like a week off, doing spring cleaning the entire time.


It’ll definitely throw off your mental balance for sure.  I actually think you’ve almost found the entire answer there, though this is all just speculation from a stranger on the internet lol but you’ll probably be back to sorts mostly when you return to work.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 30934
> EZ


You're back!

*enthusiastic but gentle boop.*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> View attachment 30935
> 
> cuz I noob, kek


>Long Sword
>Noob


Bitch please 



 
True noob weapon :V
My main ^


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Not sure. Although I think returning to work tomorrow after a week off may have something to do with it. It didn't really feel like a week off, doing spring cleaning the entire time.


Just look forward to Friday afternoon. That gets me through the rough weeks.


----------



## Astus (Apr 22, 2018)

*flops* too much work... I need a break >.>


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> *flops* too much work... I need a break >.>



Wachta up to?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> You're back!
> 
> *enthusiastic but gentle boop.*


ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ Feelin' alot better.



Astusthefox said:


> *flops* too much work... I need a break >.>


Could always draw fake eyes over your own n take a nap.



WithMyBearHands said:


> _Where did you come from _
> _Where did you go_





https://imgur.com/D9sNUdj


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Love ye PB. I'm glad you're back to make me gay. I've been having weird images of bear boobs thanks to @WithMyBearHands


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Love ye PB. I'm glad you're back to make me gay. I've been having weird images of bear boobs thanks to @WithMyBearHands


Don’t worry, you don’t have boobs so you’re not quite my type lol


----------



## avisa (Apr 22, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ Feelin' alot better.
> 
> 
> Could always draw fake eyes over your own n take a nap.
> ...


does anyone know what font that is? there's this one font i see on sites like these all the time but i have no idea what it's called


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 22, 2018)

There. This made me feel a little better.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

avisa said:


> does anyone know what font that is? there's this one font i see on sites like these all the time but i have no idea what it's called



You can view the fonts available with the 6th button in the textbook toolbar.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Don’t worry, you don’t have boobs so you’re not quite my type lol


Since I'm gay that should mean you're fine if I feel your boobs? :V


----------



## avisa (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You can view the fonts available with the 6th button in the textbook toolbar.


talking about the image lol


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh look an achievement that describes me.

Now I’m complete


----------



## Astus (Apr 22, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Wachta up to?



Got three essays, about 8 labs, and finals to start studying for when may rolls around... also have to work and finish up my baseball season... was planning on getting some extra sleep and relaxing tonight but I forgot about getting inducted into tri-beta (biology honors society) tomorrow, so I'm not gonna be able to relax tonight.



PolarizedBear said:


> Could always draw fake eyes over your own n take a nap.



I may just have to do that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 22, 2018)

avisa said:


> talking about the image lol



Whoops. Lol.



Astusthefox said:


> Got three essays, about 8 labs, and finals to start studying for when may rolls around... also have to work and finish up my baseball season... was planning on getting some extra sleep and relaxing tonight but I forgot about getting inducted into tri-beta (biology honors society) tomorrow, so I'm not gonna be able to relax tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I may just have to do that



You're a busy fox! I was in honors college at one of my universities, but had a hard enough time keeping up with two or three jobs and full time college, so I never did anything with it.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Got three essays, about 8 labs, and finals to start studying for when may rolls around... also have to work and finish up my baseball season... was planning on getting some extra sleep and relaxing tonight but I forgot about getting inducted into tri-beta (biology honors society) tomorrow, so I'm not gonna be able to relax tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I may just have to do that


That’s a lotta stuff to do! Good luck.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Since I'm gay that should mean you're fine if I feel your boobs? :V


You’d have to ask my indefinite comrade lol

But the weird thing is you’re not the first gay dude to ask that


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nothing happened


Better content allocated.



avisa said:


> talking about the image lol


I have no idea, I'm sorry :V



Astusthefox said:


> Got three essays, about 8 labs, and finals to start studying for when may rolls around... also have to work and finish up my baseball season... was planning on getting some extra sleep and relaxing tonight but I forgot about getting inducted into tri-beta (biology honors society) tomorrow, so I'm not gonna be able to relax tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I may just have to do that


Hang in there.  It'll feel great when you've got that degree.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Deleting cause I have better content

It’s anger

Anger and disappointment 

I asked for ketchup packets, Rally’s.  Please.  This is why no one takes food service seriously.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> is that normally a question gay dudes ask women...?  I mean I’m not offended or anything I just think it’s a bit uncharacteristic of a population who are majority not attracted to women lol


Um, I dunno. I'm not really open about my sexuality IRL (I'm the only one of two people who I know for sure are gay in my school) , and plus that seems like a slightly* creepy thing to ask anyone regardless of one's sexual orientation.

*= quite possibly very creepy. Probably very creepy. I dunno, I'm not a mind reader.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

I mean like I said I don’t mind.  And I can’t really think of many of my female friends that would mind either, actually it’s pretty much only comfortable if you’re gay.  It doesn’t make it creepy like it would with a straight dude.  Idk.  I’m rambling.  I’m fine with it lol just a little confused


----------



## avisa (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice new avatar. Still need to update the sig


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Yeah who made it?


----------



## avisa (Apr 22, 2018)

avisa said:


> Nice new avatar. Still need to update the sig


it is possible to get a notification for replying to yourself???

Nope.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

I mean I like manboobs
Maybe that's why :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> ok fuck this


Hello, I’ve not seen you before.

I like your intimidating look


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 22, 2018)

I drank too much OTL


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hello, I’ve not seen you before.
> 
> I like your intimidating look


It's somn


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's somn


Wait... what?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wait... what?


It's @guesswhosback


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's @guesswhosback


Oh god why... so is he the original or something


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

avisa said:


> Nice new avatar. Still need to update the sig


Fuck thank you lol.  I honestly can’t see any sigs on my phone so I didn’t think it was there at all


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

Like who has time to do that shit

The guy’s pathetic.  Ruin your own time, not everyone else’s goddamn


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's @guesswhosback


Wait, who is that? I missed the prequels.

Also, @WithMyBearHands  snazzy new icon, as always.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Wait, who is that? I missed the prequels.
> 
> Also, @WithMyBearHands  snazzy new icon, as always.


He’s a bad person. Many people blocked him (not me), and I suggest you do too.

I think he got banned tho.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> He’s a bad person. Many people blocked him (not me), and I suggest you do too.
> 
> I think he got banned tho.


For most people, this would be enough. I am messy, though, so I need details.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

I’d show you the threads he made earlier, but they’re all gone now. For good reason too.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’d show you the threads he made earlier, but they’re all gone now. For good reason too.


Now you're just teasing me.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

`


Asassinator said:


> I’d show you the threads he made earlier, but they’re all gone now. For good reason too.



Did I miss some good dumpster fires?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Now you're just teasing me.


Remember the panda man’s custom title about “send nudes”? Obviously it’s a joke (or is it), but this dipshit did it anyway, in front of the eyes of the public. Yeah, he’s *that *kind of guy


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> `
> 
> 
> Did I miss some good dumpster fires?


Yes you did, and you were lucky. Well, I’d like to have not seen it, but I did, so I’d say you’re lucky, but you’d probably think otherwise


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Remember the panda man’s custom title about “send nudes”? Obviously it’s a joke (or is it), but this dipshit did it anyway, in front of the eyes of the public. Yeah, he’s *that *kind of guy


Holy shit.

So he isn't an edgelord. He is just fucking nuts.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yes you did, and you were lucky. Well, I’d like to have not seen it, but I did, so I’d say you’re lucky, but you’d probably think otherwise


I saw he threatened to kill someone.

I could say I told you so, so I will say I told you so.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I saw he threatened to kill someone.
> 
> I could say I told you so, so I will say I told you so.


KILL WHO? I WANT TO KNOW!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> It's getting better, actually. How has your's been, this far?


Busy, but good. :]


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> wat'cha making?
> 
> I had an oddly nice tv dinner. It was chicken stroganov with a mushroom sauce and carrots and roasted brussel sprouts on wild rice.
> 
> ...



Spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> KILL WHO? I WANT TO KNOW!


Uh oh, Asassinator, you're messy, too. I feel I oversold it.

forums.furaffinity.net: You wake up in bed with the Avatar or user above you


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Ladies and Gentlemens, if liked my previous post, you will be amused to know a dogfucker just asked me if I love dogs on my profile.

Lord have mercy on our souls.

If you want to block him, he is LobsterDinner. Beware.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> Everyone loves dogs.
> Just look at how someone stares with love (lust) at their dogs next time. You'll see it in a whole new light.



What the fuck is this shit!?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What the fuck is this shit!?


This is the argument against hugboxes, my dear man.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

@BahgDaddy Daddy look at his post activity.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

I smell some alt accounts on these forums from people who have no life. It's pretty pathetic when you sink so low that you have to pull this kind of crap. Get a fucking life, and some psychological help while you're at it!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> @BahgDaddy Daddy look at his post activity.



Oh my fcking god. Where's our mod!?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> Everyone loves dogs.
> Just look at how someone stares with love (lust) at their dogs next time. You'll see it in a whole new light.


Nah, dog. I don't get down like that.


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 23, 2018)

don't feed the troll, if you do it will never go away -.-


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh my fcking god. Where's our mod!?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh my fcking god. Where's our mod!?


Yeah. "But we should respect everybody's fetish." Yeah, sure.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> They can't stop meh. I will talk about doggie sex just life every yiff chewing furry secretly wants!


My dude, you're really going hard right now. Chillax.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> This is the argument against hugboxes, my dear man.



What do you mean by hugboxes, actually? 



LogicNuke said:


> Yeah. "But we should respect everybody's fetish." Yeah, sure.



Eh that's not a fetish, that's just fucked up. And talking about it where youngsters can see it is even worse.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> God made dogs and humans with easily compatible stuuuuuuuff. He was telling us something!



Oh my fucking flaming god


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What do you mean by hugboxes, actually?
> 
> 
> 
> Eh that's not a fetish, that's just fucked up. And talking about it where youngsters can see it is even worse.


I'm looking like a more reasonable motherfucker every moment. I said this shit would come pass.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> God made dogs and humans with easily compatible stuuuuuuuff. He was telling us something!


Foxler Nightfire, is that you?


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

Just don't quote it lol

Then after it's removed it's still visible...


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> God made dogs and humans with easily compatible stuuuuuuuff. He was telling us something!


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2018)

Yikes, between the raging dumpster fire threads, creepy cozying up to the alt-right, random fighting, various and assorted grudges, and total inability to stop crazy outbursts of alt accounts, this place is becoming a lot less fun.

I still meet and talk to some amazing furs here, and have made some wonderful friends, but more and more, I think the positive aspects of this place are getting buried under increasingly large mounds of shit, from which foul weeds grow, as is the case in forums that lack moderation...

Well, blocked whoever this person is...geez, before a few weeks ago, I never blocked anyone, here, for what? Four years? Now, the block list has reached I think 7? But it's better this way, as I can focus on the more creative aspects of things, joke around, and have more time to write, and enjoy a good RP.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> I'm a fucking prophecy? I'm honored! Rly though, goodnight, because meh dogs are waiting. Oh ho ho, who's a good boy? OOOOHHHH MAN!


I can't believe I'm saying this, but now I don't want you go so you can rape those dogs, you sick fuck.

I really hope you're just an edgelord.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Uh oh, Asassinator, you're messy, too. I feel I oversold it.
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: You wake up in bed with the Avatar or user above you


I'm not messy! Just curious...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes, between the raging dumpster fire threads, creepy cozying up to the alt-right, random fighting, various and assorted grudges, and total inability to stop crazy outbursts of alt accounts, this place is becoming a lot less fun.
> 
> I still meet and talk to some amazing furs here, and have made some wonderful friends, but more and more, I think the positive aspects of this place are getting buried under increasingly large mounds of shit, from which foul weeds grow, as is the case in forums that lack moderation...
> 
> Well, blocked whoever this person is...geez, before a few weeks ago, I never blocked anyone, here, for what? Four years? Now, the block list has reached I think 7? But it's better this way, as I can focus on the more creative aspects of things, joke around, and have more time to write, and enjoy a good RP.



I know. It gets sucky. Only thing I can say is, if we leave, we leave this place to the alt righters and such... thing about most alt righters is that they're bored white guys in their parents basement. They got lots of time to be vocal. That's why 4chan is such a mess.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes, between the raging dumpster fire threads, creepy cozying up to the alt-right, random fighting, various and assorted grudges, and total inability to stop crazy outbursts of alt accounts, this place is becoming a lot less fun.
> 
> I still meet and talk to some amazing furs here, and have made some wonderful friends, but more and more, I think the positive aspects of this place are getting buried under increasingly large mounds of shit, from which foul weeds grow, as is the case in forums that lack moderation...
> 
> Well, blocked whoever this person is...geez, before a few weeks ago, I never blocked anyone, here, for what? Four years? Now, the block list has reached I think 7? But it's better this way, as I can focus on the more creative aspects of things, joke around, and have more time to write, and enjoy a good RP.



I know. It gets sucky. Only thing I can say is, if we leave, we leave this place to the alt righters and such... thing about most alt righters is that they're bored white guys in their parents basement. They got lots of time to be vocal. That's why 4chan is such a mess.


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I know. It gets sucky. Only thing I can say is, if we leave, we leave this place to the alt righters and such... thing about most alt righters is that they're bored white guys in their parents basement. They got lots of time to be vocal. That's why 4chan is such a mess.



Yeah, it does seem that way, I'd agree; unless one keeps up a certain presence, and modicum of sanity/humanity, they tend to become more and more shrill and vocal. 

Huh, maybe "Bored white guys in their parents' basements" could be the name of a band, or something...


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> "Bored white guys in their parents' basements"


I can't believe *this *would be a good idea for a band name, but then again society has devolved so much that this would probably be viable for anything.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

you just have to laugh or else you'd cry 

the forums are like this now


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 23, 2018)

Do you guys like the Username ChibiMiki? I was gonna make a fresh account to change my name =3


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> Do you guys like the Username ChibiMiki? I was gonna make a fresh account to change my name =3


Sounds cute! Just get a good pic for it


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yikes, between the raging dumpster fire threads, creepy cozying up to the alt-right, random fighting, various and assorted grudges, and total inability to stop crazy outbursts of alt accounts, this place is becoming a lot less fun.
> 
> I still meet and talk to some amazing furs here, and have made some wonderful friends, but more and more, I think the positive aspects of this place are getting buried under increasingly large mounds of shit, from which foul weeds grow, as is the case in forums that lack moderation...
> 
> Well, blocked whoever this person is...geez, before a few weeks ago, I never blocked anyone, here, for what? Four years? Now, the block list has reached I think 7? But it's better this way, as I can focus on the more creative aspects of things, joke around, and have more time to write, and enjoy a good RP.



Do you think it will change? Especially the mod situation... one active mod on a site as big as this... really? :/ It's discouraging.


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Sounds cute! Just get a good pic for it


I will be using the icon I already have


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

Vampyre-Skunk said:


> Do you guys like the Username ChibiMiki? I was gonna make a fresh account to change my name =3


Sounds good!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, it does seem that way, I'd agree; unless one keeps up a certain presence, and modicum of sanity/humanity, they tend to become more and more shrill and vocal.
> 
> Huh, maybe "Bored white guys in their parents' basements" could be the name of a band, or something...


Thats so gonna be the name of my first chiptune album.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, it does seem that way, I'd agree; unless one keeps up a certain presence, and modicum of sanity/humanity, they tend to become more and more shrill and vocal.
> 
> Huh, maybe "Bored white guys in their parents' basements" could be the name of a band, or something...



I know. Just ignore them. Engaging them only feeds them, and brings you down. Here, have a beer! *gives beer*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

I just left work and I legitimately felt super lonely not talking to anyone here

Y’all

Pls stop

I don’t like feeling these feelings

Honestly part of me made this profile as a joke anyway but like

It’s fuckin growing on me


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I just left work and I legitimately felt super lonely not talking to anyone here
> 
> Y’all
> 
> ...


So that's a no on the chiptune album entitled  'Bored white guys in their parents' basements?' :x


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I just left work and I legitimately felt super lonely not talking to anyone here
> 
> Y’all
> 
> ...


Ai us furries are like cancer.. We grow on you whether you want us to or not!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> So that's a no on the chiptune album entitled  'Bored white guys in their parents' basements?' :x


Depends, are you set on that title?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Depends, are you set on that title?


I dunno. I'm thinking about going for the whole 'Batto straight outto ___' route as well


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I just left work and I legitimately felt super lonely not talking to anyone here
> 
> Y’all
> 
> ...



stop doing what


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> stop doing what


that.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

I haven’t spoken to anyone outside of work or besides my spouse, excluding this forum, for a week lol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> that.



yeah but what is that


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 23, 2018)

Account changed


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but what is that


The most accurate, lamest, fckin gayest way I can describe it is idk I love the sort of misfit camaraderie 
I almost feel icky publicly posting that but oh well


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

God he’s like that annoying preteen kid who always gets suspended from school and tries to gross you out with his bug collection


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you just have to laugh or else you'd cry
> 
> the forums are like this now


I love this movie! I like you more every day @GreenZone .


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> Are u talking to me? Because I can't see stiff now b/c people blocking me! I can't understand why people hate this stuff!?!



OMG SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> Are u talking to me? Because I can't see stiff now b/c people blocking me! I can't understand why people hate this stuff!?!


Oh yeah, I forgot.  Nobody cares you exist.  Your bullshit is just inconsequential enough for me to not care about the block button


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

Just report him every time he opens his mouth.  Its simpler that way. Report the trolls, don't pay the toll.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Just report him every time he opens his mouth.  Its simpler that way. Report the trolls, don't pay the toll.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot.  Nobody cares you exist.  Your bullshit is just inconsequential enough for me to not care about the block button



then who were you talking about


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> then who were you talking about


That rectal jester that keeps making troll accounts


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

AutisticCreate said:


> Oh somy how you do provide entertainment to this forum.



Oh look another troll. Seriously this is getting out of hand.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

And he stole my tagline. Bastard.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh look another troll. Seriously this is getting out of hand.


I'm preeeettty sure it's just the same kid over and over again.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2018)

So good ol Somnium is back eh? Well, can't be any worse than Chase.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

LobsterDinner said:


> Are u talking to me? Because I can't see stiff now b/c people blocking me! I can't understand why people hate this stuff!?!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So good ol Somnium is back eh? Well, can't be any worse than Chase.


Yeah but in what disguise?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Is there an article on this turd burglar somewhere?  I’m too lazy to look it up myself linx pl0x


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yeah but in what disguise?



I'm just glad they don't get even more explicit.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So good ol Somnium is back eh? Well, can't be any worse than Chase.


Who is Somnium? Again, I need to see the prequels.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Story time
Story time


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Seeing this made my day.

Yes, I’m easily brightened up.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Who is Somnium? Again, I need to see the prequels.


One of the biggest advocates for Zoophilia and Beastiality on this forum in recent years.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> One of the biggest advocates for Zoophilia and Beastiality on this forum in recent years.


Good description


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> One of the biggest advocates for Zoophilia and Beastiality on this forum in recent years.


I live for third party drama.  Where do I find more of this


----------



## Karatine (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So good ol Somnium is back eh? Well, can't be any worse than Chase.


Boy, that's a throwback.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Y’all can’t keep just pretending that these are adequate summaries of previous events


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Goddamn, I actually might not sleep tonight.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Goddamn, I actually might not sleep tonight.


What did you find

_what did you find Logic_


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Goddamn, I actually might not sleep tonight.


Really? What’s bothering you...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What did you find
> 
> _what did you find Logic_


I'm just saying. All this drama is better than Infinity War. Slightly dickish, I know.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

oh my fucking GOOOOOOOOOD all fucking day the phones been fucking ringing and shit i'm fucking sick just fucking leave me alone what's the point of taking sick leave if your works just going to crash into your home like  a old woman who mistook the accelerator for breaks crashing into some ones living room


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh my fucking GOOOOOOOOOD all fucking day the phones been fucking ringing and shit i'm fucking sick just fucking leave me alone what's the point of taking sick leave if your works just going to crash into your home like  a old woman who mistook the accelerator for breaks crashing into some ones living room


I hear you, buddy.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh my fucking GOOOOOOOOOD all fucking day the phones been fucking ringing and shit i'm fucking sick just fucking leave me alone what's the point of taking sick leave if your works just going to crash into your home like  a old woman who mistook the accelerator for breaks crashing into some ones living room


It’s ok GreenZone...

Breath... 

Everything won’t be alright and it never will... just get over it.


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

there's several things happening on the same fucking day and they all decide to tell me like 15 minutes before everyone goes home so i have no fucking time to fucking reschedule shit


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> there's several things happening on the same fucking day and they all decide to tell me like 15 minutes before everyone goes home so i have no fucking time to fucking reschedule shit


Don’t worry just rant all you want here, I’m sure someone will relate to it.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh my fucking GOOOOOOOOOD all fucking day the phones been fucking ringing and shit i'm fucking sick just fucking leave me alone what's the point of taking sick leave if your works just going to crash into your home like  a old woman who mistook the accelerator for breaks crashing into some ones living room


Think of it as them saying how much they miss you


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Don’t worry just rant all you want here, I’m sure someone will relate to it.



you'll relate to it too someday you can't stay 14 forever


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you'll relate to it too someday you can't stay 14 forever


That’s the sad part of life... oh well I’ll just enjoy while it lasts. Which is not long, my birthday is September 28


----------



## Karatine (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Y’all can’t keep just pretending that these are adequate summaries of previous events


I really couldn't tell you much though. It's just as bad now as it was then.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> That’s the sad part of life... oh well I’ll just enjoy while it lasts. Which is not long, my birthday is September 28


I’ve tried to tell the kids under my employ that turning older doesn’t mean your problems go away, you’re just responsible for them.  Definitely cherish it


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Definitely cherish it


Ok then. Thanks for that


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOD I FORGOT TO PICK UP THOSE $800 FUCKING WORK SHOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fuck this i'm showering then going to subway then i'm going to eat my delicious sandwich then cry because ive had it like a week in a row and can't stop eating it


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOD I FORGOT TO PICK UP THOSE $800 FUCKING WORK SHOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> fuck this i'm showering then going to subway then i'm going to eat my delicious sandwich then cry because ive had it like a week in a row and can't stop eating it


God speed


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> $800 FUCKING WORK SHOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are they that expensive?


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 23, 2018)

why so salty people?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOD I FORGOT TO PICK UP THOSE $800 FUCKING WORK SHOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> fuck this i'm showering then going to subway then i'm going to eat my delicious sandwich then cry because ive had it like a week in a row and can't stop eating it


No lie, though, Subway is sweet. That sweet onion teriyaki...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2018)

This forum is so entertaining tonight, I feel like I'm watching some sort of weird sitcom lol.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> why so salty people?


No, it’s just pure anger


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Are they that expensive?


Shoes that go with military uniforms are.


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> No, it’s just pure anger


*patpat* D8>


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This forum is so entertaining tonight, I feel like I'm watching some sort of weird sitcom lol.


Kinda what I was thinking


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Are they that expensive?


Yeah it’s crazy to me how the pricing system operates

Related: my friends brother got a sunburn on his head while in civvies and was fined by the Air Force for destroying govt property


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

*Enters Flaming Thread*
*Sees everyone running around screaming*
Me: Status Report!
Withmybearhand: WE'RE ON FIRE!
LogicNuke: GOD IS DEAD!
Assassinator: PLEASE END MY LIFE! MY SUFFERING!
Me: Very well.. Carry on!
*Leaves Thread*

:V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

New topic: who remembers Don’t Hug Me I’m Scared


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Related: my friends brother got a sunburn on his head while in civvies and was fined by the Air Force for destroying govt property


What??? The only thing that got destroyed is probably his head!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Enters Flaming Thread*
> *Sees everyone running around screaming*
> Me: Status Report!
> Withmybearhand: THE WE'RE ON FIRE!
> ...


Save yourself, it’s not too late for you


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Assassinator: PLEASE END MY LIFE! MY SUFFERING!


Me in 20 years, most likely


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What??? The only thing that got destroyed is probably his head!


Yah but he signed a contract essentially giving himself completely to the govt and country so that’s by law their property.  The contract itself is in fancier words of course lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Enters Flaming Thread*
> *Sees everyone running around screaming*
> Me: Status Report!
> Withmybearhand: WE'RE ON FIRE!
> ...


GAME OVER, MAN! GAME OVER!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yah but he signed a contract essentially giving himself completely to the govt and country so that’s by law their property.  The contract itself is in fancier words of course lol


Well why’d he sign it? Is there any benefits?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Are they that expensive?



no you were right 

they're $1,000,000 
www.rmwilliams.com.au: Handcrafted Leather Boots, Clothing & Belts - R.M.Williams


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

CALM DOWN GUYS! CALM DOWN! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIIIIIIIIIIIIIE!1!!!

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well why’d he sign it? Is there any benefits?


Depends on your specific career, reserves or active, and the branch.  Could definitely be improved but they exist


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 23, 2018)

MOMENTAI PEOPLE!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> CALM DOWN GUYS! CALM DOWN! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIIIIIIIIIIIIIE!1!!!


I won’t.


*walks out door to peace and happiness and SHUTS IN YOUR FACE AND LOCKS IT UP SO YOU CAN NEVER COME IN*

Have an nice day


----------



## modfox (Apr 23, 2018)

dude im fucking high AF


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> CALM DOWN GUYS! CALM DOWN! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIIIIIIIIIIIIIE!1!!!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

modfox said:


> dude im fucking high AF


Ayyyyyy lmao


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> MOMENTAI PEOPLE!


This one will live...


----------



## modfox (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


>


fucking oath cunt... yeaaahh boiiii


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> This one will live...


We have a unanimous duty to protect this wholesomeness


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

modfox said:


> fucking oath cunt... yeaaahh boiiii


what


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yeah it’s crazy to me how the pricing system operates



they're actually $1000 as i found out but the reason comes from Tradition the company RM Williams have always made the dress shoes for us but the company went from genuine country work gear to billionaire rancher apparel so its all expensive as hell 

the shoes themselves are expensive because they're made to order you can't just buy them off the shelf they take your measurements then make a shoe custom fit to your foot 

at least when i leave i got a $1000 pair of dress shoes 




WithMyBearHands said:


> Related: my friends brother got a sunburn on his head while in civvies and was fined by the Air Force for destroying govt property



i got charged for being sunburnt the other week its because its avoidable by applying sunscreen so if you get sunbrn then its seen as wilful injury


----------



## modfox (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> what


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> they're actually $1000 as i found out but the reason comes from Tradition the company RM Williams have always made the dress shoes for us but the company went from genuine country work gear to billionaire rancher apparel so its all expensive as hell
> 
> the shoes themselves are expensive because they're made to order you can't just buy them off the shelf they take your measurements then make a shoe custom fit to your foot
> 
> ...


Snazzy.  Did you get to pick em up?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Somnium is an evil fuck, on some shit. Type in "Somnium" in the search box. 

I've seen some scumlords in my time, but Somnium might be the edgiest of them all.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> they're actually $1000 as i found out but the reason comes from Tradition the company RM Williams have always made the dress shoes for us but the company went from genuine country work gear to billionaire rancher apparel so its all expensive as hell
> 
> the shoes themselves are expensive because they're made to order you can't just buy them off the shelf they take your measurements then make a shoe custom fit to your foot
> 
> ...


The government should give you the right to be sunburned. Damn government taking away our freedoms...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Snazzy.  Did you get to pick em up?



no i'll have to find time ive been waiting for them for 18 months almost 

but now is not the time for shoes now is the time for subway


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no i'll have to find time ive been waiting for them for 18 months almost
> 
> but now is not the time for shoes now is the time for subway


What sandwich are you getting?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What sandwich are you getting?



while i'm gone everyone start taking bets and i'll upload a pic when i get back


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

You know... If only @quoting_mungo  didn't leave the mod team we wouldn't have this problem :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know... If only @quoting_mungo  didn't leave the mod team we wouldn't have this problem :V


Or we'd have someone who was _understanding _of the problem.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, it was nice knowing you all, but i'm leaving. Rather be on discord servers than this mess


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Well, it was nice knowing you all, but i'm leaving. Rather be on discord servers than this mess


Noooooooooooooo! Don't leave the forums!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

RagnarTheWolf said:


> Well, it was nice knowing you all, but i'm leaving. Rather be on discord servers than this mess


Yeah, you're one of the more level-headed people here. Also, I wanted to hear how you were adjusting to your new job.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Noooooooooooooo! Don't leave the forums!


Let him. I have asked him multiple times to reconsider yet he still insists to take this route

He has said multiple times he's leaving yet he comes back over and over again just to make us feel bad that he's leaving.

I no longer have the energy to deal with emotionally unstable people, one person here in particular has already taken most out of that.

Ragnarwolf is a good guy in general but I'm not going to tolerate that kind of behavior

Sorry I have to let this out


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

It's ok Mr. Panda,

Everyone has to rant once in a while.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It's ok Mr. Panda,
> 
> Everyone has to rant once in a while.


He has and we let him. We were very supportive of him. We do generally like him but he's brushing aside all our love and support, there is nothing more I can do


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It's ok Mr. Panda,
> 
> Everyone has to rant once in a while.



he's talking about the troll acounts


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He has and we let him. We were very supportive of him. We do generally like him but he's brushing aside all our love and support, there is nothing more I can do



I haven't been here much. Let's hope that you don't leave. I'd miss you and I don't like it when I miss people


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

@LogicNuke  i got 3 pepper chicken on Italian herb bread W/ swiss cheese spinach tomato jalapeno red union black olives and chipotle sauce


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I haven't been here much. Let's hope that you don't leave. I'd miss you and I don't like it when I miss people


Trust me, I don't also. Ya'll like my family here.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Trust me, I don't also. Ya'll like my family here.


That's good to know!

You're like the first person I saw on the forums, Zen being the next


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Trust me, I don't also. Ya'll like my family here.



Well, I find you amusing and interesting.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, I find you amusing and interesting.


Don't say that Bahgdad senpai :V
I'm far from interesting!

Also I miss our arguments :V
Don't hold back ok? I feel like you're holding back. I need you to stand your ground >:V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

*brings out popcorn*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *brings out popcorn*


Salted or Cheese? V:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> just realized
> I want a chubby fursona


Do it!


----------



## Hopei (Apr 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> I just realized
> I want a chubby fursona
> ...
> (-_-)



Who don't : P


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Salted or Cheese? V:


Salted. Shouldn't be to hard to find that around here


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Salted. Shouldn't be to hard to find that around here


I sew what you did there :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Salted. Shouldn't be to hard to find that around here


The first thing I see in the morning is mention of food.

Thanks for making me hungry.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The first thing I see in the morning is mention of food.
> 
> Thanks for making me hungry.


Good morning sweety. Care for some juicy sausage? :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Good morning sweety. Care for some juicy sausage? :V


Salami? Only on bread with butter. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Salami? Only on bread with butter. :V


How about between two fat buns? V:


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How about between two fat buns? V:


Why don’t you respond to yourself?


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I sew what you did there :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How about between two fat buns? V:


I don't know. Not too fond of buns, to be honest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> *offended gasp*


*gasps in eating normal bread with butter, cheese and ham*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> *offended gasp*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> @LogicNuke  i got 3 pepper chicken on Italian herb bread W/ swiss cheese spinach tomato jalapeno red union black olives and chipotle sauce


Do you have them toast it before they put the chipotle sauce on?  That’s what I do when I get the steak and cheese, on the rare occasion I have to eat subway lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> did you see me on furaffinity? i was trolling the shit out of you fuckers and having "fun", until i got banned.
> 
> AND THEN IP banned.


Trolling only works when people actually give a shit about it, numbnuts.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Do you have them toast it before they put the chipotle sauce on?  That’s what I do when I get the steak and cheese, on the rare occasion I have to eat subway lol


Hi WBH! You just woke up? V:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hi WBH! You just woke up? V:


Yeah lol I passed out on the couch fully clothed for like four hours lol what did I miss


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

why the fuk can he post without mod approval but my posts had to be approved by mods lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

avisa said:


> why the fuk can he post without mod approval but my posts had to be approved by mods lol


Really? That's something.. 
All of them? Or just threads?


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

My posts definitely had to be approved by mods before they were visible. I saw someone else saying the same thing yesterday as well.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> you don't need to post with approval


Oh so he’s still here? He’s hasn’t committed any crimes to my eyes so I guess you’re good for now.


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Really? That's something..
> All of them? Or just threads?


All of them. Even stuff like posting on my own profile


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

avisa said:


> All of them. Even stuff like posting on my own profile


That’s weird, did you check your account settings?  Maybe something there?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ayyyyyyy, it must be Christmas cause I wake up and @PolarizedBear is back!

Glad to see you're feeling better mate.  You get a hug and two cookies for being awesome.

I'll talk to all of you after work.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> does your work involve fapping to furries


Do you actually work?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> yes, i work in a place called earth. a happy and great planet


That I can agree with


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> does your work involve fapping to furries


My work involves mixing memes with puns.  This one's for you @PolarizedBear


----------



## Ginza (Apr 23, 2018)

I have the best ass :3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

This is still largely a shit post thread right?


----------



## Astus (Apr 23, 2018)

My favorite part about the Internet is to watch the activity of those who have nothing better to do with their life besides disrupting others, it actually makes really good behavior analysis studies


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> My favorite part about the Internet is to watch the activity of those who have nothing better to do with their life besides disrupting others, it actually makes really good behavior analysis studies


What's your analysis of me? :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> well, the "get a life" term really sucks.


Get a life.


----------



## Astus (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> well, the "get a life" term really sucks. and nobody cares about what you said, really.



Lol I know nobody cares, silly goose



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What's your analysis of me? :V



You’re a fun loving panda looking for a good time with your fellow friends ~


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> i already do. i'm LIVING a life.


You’re making a piss poor attempt at “trolling” a forum of people who are already basically trolls themselves*.  If you’re going to be a degenerate leech, at least go somewhere you would actually get reaccs
Might I recommend any apple pie American “we r lions of Jesus” Facebook group

*I love like 88% of y’all tho this guy sucks ass


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> You’re a fun loving panda looking for a good time with your fellow friends


You're such a sweety :V
I think you're pretty level headed and mature for a babyfur :V
You're the only dude of your community I give a thumbs up :V


----------



## Astus (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> i'm not a goose.
> 
> and oh jesus christ, your icon scares the shit out of me.



if you’re not a goose... then what are you?

Good, it’s meant to be part of a scary story I’m working on... walking talking animal people! Vol 2.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> @LogicNuke  i got 3 pepper chicken on Italian herb bread W/ swiss cheese spinach tomato jalapeno red union black olives and chipotle sauce


A wise move. I'm actually writing it down.


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow, things have certainly hit a new low today. Blocklist up to 9...well, less, given that many are alts, but sheesh. It's getting to where all this static is making the place difficult to even use...gonna chat on Discord a bit, and check back, and see if things clear up any...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm busy choosing porn here. Stop distracting me with all these trolling :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wow, things have certainly hit a new low today. Blocklist up to 9...well, less, given that many are alts, but sheesh. It's getting to where all this static is making the place difficult to even use...gonna chat on Discord a bit, and check back, and see if things clear up any...


Cheers, man. 

Can always poke me on Discord if you want.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *dances more suggestively around the pole* Is everyone watching, cuz I need a crowd


this gay boi is watching, and boy is chat getting spicy <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> My favorite part about the Internet is to watch the activity of those who have nothing better to do with their life besides disrupting others, it actually makes really good behavior analysis studies


Ooooo, I love psychology!

What's your analysis of me? Going by only the forums?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 23, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Ayyyyyyy, it must be Christmas cause I wake up and @PolarizedBear is back!
> 
> Glad to see you're feeling better mate.  You get a hug and two cookies for being awesome.
> 
> I'll talk to all of you after work.


Doin' alot better, thank ya kindly! Sorry to make you worry.


DeeTheDragon said:


> My work involves mixing memes with puns.  This one's for you @PolarizedBear


I wish OnlyAfro stubs his toe for having this show up in my games everytime I played when this came out. Filthy heathen


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> A wise move. I'm actually writing it down.



i think 3 pepper chicken is a regional thing though mostly cause its actual chicken breast and not processed shit cut into strips


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> 19.20 <- is it Ross?


Yes :V


----------



## Astus (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ooooo, I love psychology!
> 
> What's your analysis of me? Going by only the forums?



You seem to be focused in reality and things concerning it. You seem to operate along the lines of a conservative liberalism, and enjoy talking with people of similar mind...


----------



## Astus (Apr 23, 2018)

mastertheblaster said:


> please, shut the fuck up.



Good point, how does one shut 



Spoiler: Foul language



"fuck"


 up? Kids these days are so outgoing and want to screw everything they see... is being more open about sexuality the answer or do we ban all porn? Thoughts?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i think 3 pepper chicken is a regional thing though mostly cause its actual chicken breast and not processed shit cut into strips


The spinach is. But you can create a 3 pepper chicken sandwich in most stores using the ingredients minus the spinach.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> You seem to be focused in reality and things concerning it. You seem to operate along the lines of a conservative liberalism, and enjoy talking with people of similar mind...


A good assessment. 

Like everyone else, I enjoy talking with people of a similar mindset. I don't mind talking with anyone, though there are people whose words/actions I find rather distasteful at best, and I have no intention of interacting with them.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The spinach is. But you can create a 3 pepper chicken sandwich in most stores using the ingredients minus the spinach.



i think the spinach is something we only do we tend to use baby spinach instead of lettuce and if we do use lettuce its almost always cos


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> ah, okay


I'm getting his autograph. Along many other artists. Even 




Takemoto Arashi
He went from Taiwan to Japan for this. Gonna get his autograph!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i think the spinach is something we only do we tend to use baby spinach instead of lettuce and if we do use lettuce its almost always cos


Yeah, I'd prefer spinach to lettuce.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yeah, I'd prefer spinach to lettuce.




yeah cause fucking iceburg is gross as fuck


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah cause fucking iceburg is gross as fuck


Two words: Wilted lettuce.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> You seem to be focused in reality and things concerning it. You seem to operate along the lines of a conservative liberalism, and enjoy talking with people of similar mind...


Do me next. I might not like it, but screw it. My body is ready.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> takemoto and maririn also here, m-m-m
> 
> to my shame, but I dont know rest of the people.


I'll show you some pages when I get their stuff :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> this gay boi is watching, and boy is chat getting spicy <3



That was a while ago, but I'll definitely start again upon request. *dances around pole some more and raises tail* OwO


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Night guys :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wow, things have certainly hit a new low today. Blocklist up to 9...well, less, given that many are alts, but sheesh. It's getting to where all this static is making the place difficult to even use...gonna chat on Discord a bit, and check back, and see if things clear up any...


*hugs the skunk*

My blocklist has grown in size within the last month too. But you know what? Shutting the noise out has been *glorious* and I have zero regrets!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *hugs the skunk*
> 
> My blocklist has grown in size within the last month too. But you know what? Shutting the noise out has been *glorious* and I have zero regrets!


Yeah. You go "..What was that noise?"


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That was a while ago, but I'll definitely start again upon request. *dances around pole some more and raises tail* OwO


*trows money at* yay, this tread isn't complete without a slutty fox and or wolf boi dancing on a pole!


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Night guys :V


off to fap to your porno manga already, panda?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah. You go "..What was that noise?"


_*a vague rustling noise on the forums*
_
Did you hear something? 

XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> _*a vague rustling noise on the forums*
> _
> Did you hear something?
> 
> XD


xD

Glad this forum have a proper block function.


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *hugs the skunk*
> 
> My blocklist has grown in size within the last month too. But you know what? Shutting the noise out has been *glorious* and I have zero regrets!



Thanks, and *hugs bunny back*

And yep, I also have zero regrets using the blocks; there's far too much screeching and screaming here and shutting out the noise of various obstreperous buffoons has been a huge help. My only regret: Not blocking sooner : )


----------



## Astus (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do me next. I might not like it, but screw it. My body is ready.



You want to be distracted from things in your everyday life, your sarcastic nature seems to point to underlying intelligence that you don't ever really feel like showing


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *trows money at* yay, this tread isn't complete without a slutty fox boi dancing on a pole!
> 
> off to fap to your porno manga already, panda?



I'm a slutty wolf boi.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks, and *hugs bunny back*
> 
> And yep, I also have zero regrets using the blocks; there's far too much screeching and screaming here and shutting out the noise of various obstreperous buffoons has been a huge help. My only regret: Not blocking sooner : )


Getting blocked is also liberating. You don't have to push that block button yourself. xD


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm a slutty wolf boi.


foxed....I MEAN fixed


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Getting blocked is also liberating. You don't have to push that block button yourself. xD



True, a real time saver : )


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> True, a real time saver : )


Indeed. 

Getting blocked doesn't phase me. I find it even more hilarious when you have people who go on for months about never blocking, but they go and block not long after.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

Really dont understand why they don't get at least one more mod on board here


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Really dont understand why they don't get at least one more mod on board here



Maybe it's more fun this way, we get to see depraved people run around screaming "IMMA FUCK A DOGE LOL HAHA"


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> foxed....I MEAN fixed



I'm not fixed either! *puts paws over crotch* You're just one roll here!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Really dont understand why they don't get at least one more mod on board here


I don't understand it either. But it is what it is, I suppose.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Really dont understand why they don't get at least one more mod on board here



look up furaffinity on ED and you'll know Dragoneer only hires friends and they're often not even qualified for the positions they're put in


----------



## Ginza (Apr 23, 2018)

This place is just brimming with lovely people today :3

How’s everyone doing eh?


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

Ginza said:


> This place is just brimming with lovely people today :3
> 
> How’s everyone doing eh?




Meh procrastinating getting my day started...


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not fixed either! *puts paws over crotch* You're just one roll here!


no sir, you fuck and like to be fucked like a femboy fox~


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> no sir, you fuck and like to be fucked like a femboy fox~



*ears twitch* Is-is that a request? OwO


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Ginza said:


> This place is just brimming with lovely people today :3
> 
> How’s everyone doing eh?


Currently watching a society survival game called Frostpunk, gameplay playthrough by ASpec. Looks reeeally fun!


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 23, 2018)

My face looking at this forum today. Today is very interesting to say at least


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *ears twitch* Is-is that a request? OwO







b-baka....maybe


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> You want to be distracted from things in your everyday life, your sarcastic nature seems to point to underlying intelligence that you don't ever really feel like showing


Hmm, I would say I like being distracted from typical everyday matters on account of how repetitious and fatiguing they are. You might be right about intelligence, but I feel masking it with sarcasm is more to do with fitting in and avoiding controversy.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 23, 2018)

Can't wait to see how long until things actually get fixed on this website. Bet you the spam will be here for at least a day


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> b-baka....maybe



Ooh mai you saucy boi


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> look up furaffinity on ED and you'll know Dragoneer only hires friends and they're often not even qualified for the positions they're put in


Lmaooooo I read the article not too long ago and I laughed probably the whole way through it.  I remember the fandom being in a lot of cases rightfully unmentionable, but I didn’t know it had that many skeletons in the closet.  Seems like they’re more just dressed in fur suits in the lobby 



Ginza said:


> This place is just brimming with lovely people today :3
> 
> How’s everyone doing eh?


Doing well, wasting my first day off sleeping through most of it


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

attention furries 

the infection has consumed me i will be dying momentarily 

that is all


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> attention furries
> 
> the infection has consumed me i will be dying momentarily
> 
> that is all


Who will I attempt to steer away from Subway then?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Who will I attempt to steer away from Subway then?



if this kills me i'm going to use ghost google to find out where you work and haunt it


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Frostpunk looks really interesting, I gotta say.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> attention furries
> 
> the infection has consumed me i will be dying momentarily
> 
> that is all


I'd say get rest, but you should go to the hospital, man. You've had this infection forever.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

Urgh... everything is moving in slow motion right now. Chemistry is hurting my brain.


3pm can't come soon enough. 

How is everyone right now?


----------



## Aibiki (Apr 23, 2018)

Doing ok. Finally settled on a character name for the one I've been working on. Had to redo the last lineart I was working on though, too much aliasing. D:


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Urgh... everything is moving in slow motion right now. Chemistry is hurting my brain.
> 
> 
> 3pm can't come soon enough.
> ...


You're in class right now?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> You're in class right now?


Passing time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Aibiki said:


> Doing ok. Finally settled on a character name for the one I've been working on. Had to redo the last lineart I was working on though, too much aliasing. D:


Glad things are working out.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 23, 2018)

Did you guys here that Fortnite is shutting down as of May 24 due to copyright infringement of PUBG (Playerunknown's Battleground)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Getting blocked doesn't phase me. I find it even more hilarious when you have people who go on for months about never blocking, but they go and block not long after.



It is quite hilariously hypocritical any way you look at it. _REEEEE I HATE BLOCKING REEEEEE IT IS USELESS REEEEEEE *_ends up blocking someone* _REEEEE LOOK AT ME I AM A HYPOCRITE!

_


----------



## Aibiki (Apr 23, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Did you guys here that Fortnite is shutting down as of May 24 due to copyright infringement of PUBG (Playerunknown's Battleground)


 This is the first I've heard about it. But googling it doesn't really have any definitive answers. Right now it just looks to be a rumor.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 23, 2018)

Aibiki said:


> This is the first I've heard about it. But googling it doesn't really have any definitive answers. Right now it just looks to be a rumor.


well the article I read actually did say it was a rumor, buuuut, if it's true I will look down on the people at my school and say, see, crazes do have their downfalls. forgot to ass that it was a rumor. sorry


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 23, 2018)

Who here agrees that too many people are using their phones during class to the point that it gets annoying????


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 23, 2018)

Ermagerd, @aloveablebunny  your back, Haven't heard from you for a while. Where have you been? *hugs*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Who here agrees that too many people are using their phones during class to the point that it gets annoying????


Only in the sense that I don't want to see my tax dollars spent on education being wasted before my very eyes. Other than I that, I'm cool.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello darkness my old friend, I've come to talk with you again, because a vision softly creeping, left its seeds while I was sleeping.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Did you guys here that Fortnite is shutting down as of May 24 due to copyright infringement of PUBG (Playerunknown's Battleground)


Colour me surprised, slap my foot and call me Samantha.

Well, not really. I am not surprised.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> if this kills me i'm going to use ghost google to find out where you work and haunt it


You’ll have to fight the other ghosts over it :V you’re contending with brothel employees, bar fight victims, and a gun store owner


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Did you guys here that Fortnite is shutting down as of May 24 due to copyright infringement of PUBG (Playerunknown's Battleground)


That sucks, buddy of mine was buying skins and gear like crazy last week


Furrygameremopunk said:


> Who here agrees that too many people are using their phones during class to the point that it gets annoying????


Not only annoying but disrespectful too.  These teachers work too damn hard to be ostracized by their students as well as the school boards.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That sucks, buddy of mine was buying skins and gear like crazy last week
> 
> Not only annoying but disrespectful too.  These teachers work too damn hard to be ostracized by their students as well as the school boards.



Yeah. The only time I use my phone is after the teacher is done talking, during our work time. Even then, it's mostly music.


----------



## Karatine (Apr 23, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Did you guys here that Fortnite is shutting down as of May 24 due to copyright infringement of PUBG (Playerunknown's Battleground)


Not really, considering the butthurt from the PUBG creators over Fortnite's success.

But they can't really sue them over mimicking the battle royale formula since it's not their intellectual property, no matter how many times they claim to have invented it, and all the assets in Fortnite are original. So I don't know what they could actually sue them for.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

rumor: fortnite will b shut down in 2 weeks


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 30995


_i a m u n c o m f o r t a b l e_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

So my finals are coming up next week. Can't wait to get all of this done and over with. Huge stress relief afterwards.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So my finals are coming up next week. Can't wait to get all of this done and over with. Huge stress relief afterwards.


I've got about 2 months before I get out of school...

Though, Highschool is definitely a lot less difficult than college is, probably. I just worry about what's going to happen to me socially after I graduate.

The friends I have IRL are irreplaceable for me. I hope we can at least still keep in touch.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So my finals are coming up next week. Can't wait to get all of this done and over with. Huge stress relief afterwards.


Good luck, mate!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I've got about 2 months before I get out of school...
> 
> Though, Highschool is definitely a lot less difficult than college is, probably. I just worry about what's going to happen to me socially after I graduate.
> 
> The friends I have IRL are irreplaceable for me. I hope we can at least still keep in touch.


With todays social media and connectivity, It would be impossible not to keep in touch. Besides, college is so much better than highschool. In college you have responsibilities, but also so much more freedom and independence. Everyone is generally mature and polite, and you develop new skill and lifestyles you never thought you had before. It's normal to be scared, but don't be. Be excited. This will be one of the greatest moments in your life.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> With todays social media and connectivity, It would be impossible not to keep in touch. Besides, college is so much better than highschool. In college you have responsibilities, but also so much more freedom and independence. Everyone is generally mature and polite, and you develop new skill and lifestyles you never thought you had before. It's normal to be scared, but don't be. Be excited. This will be one of the greatest moments in your life.


Good to hear...


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello, I just came and now
You guys are talking about Fortnite?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

It's shutting down apparently.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 23, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Did you guys here that Fortnite is shutting down as of May 24 due to copyright infringement of PUBG (Playerunknown's Battleground)


Hear*
Also yeah, I’m sorry for the people who paid for Vbucks XDDD


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Hear*
> Also yeah, I’m sorry for the people who paid for Vbucks XDDD


Yeah that’s a problem

Also, do the rumors say only battle royale... because I think the Save The World campaign was pretty cool


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's shutting down apparently.


^ This. 

They are going on Fortnite's ass for some dumbass reason.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ This.
> 
> They are going on Fortnite's ass for some dumbass reason.


It's almost always some dumbass reason.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's almost always some dumbass reason.


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Unfortunately, yes.


It’s still in the “rumor stage”, so I’m not expecting much from it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Unfortunately, yes.


Apart from that, how you doin today?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Apart from that, how you doin today?


Doing fairly good. Ate two baconcheese burgers with lots of salad, onion and a whole lot of dressing. =w=

And you? How you doin'?



Asassinator said:


> It’s still in the “rumor stage”, so I’m not expecting much from it.


Indeed.

We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> And you? How you doin'?


Not directed to me, but I’d just like to say I just woke up a few minutes ago.

And came here almost immediately


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Doing fairly good. Ate two baconcheese burgers with lots of salad, onion and a whole lot of dressing. =w=
> 
> And you? How you doin'?
> 
> ...


I finished my day at college, bought some groceries, played with the neighbors dog. Now I'm trying to figure out how Discord works.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Not directed to me, but I’d just like to say I just woke up a few minutes ago.
> 
> And came here almost immediately


Lmao. Story of my life.

Wake up, instantly check forums and the like.



Infrarednexus said:


> I finished my day at college, bought some groceries, played with the neighbors dog. Now I'm trying to figure out how Discord works.


Discord is fairly simple.

It's like a mix of Messenger, AIM, Skype and, uh, IRC.

Pretty straightforward once you use it a little.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I finished my day at college, bought some groceries, played with the neighbors dog. Now I'm trying to figure out how Discord works.


Cyber Dragon with amazing technology still needs to find out how Discord works??? Well get on with it! I want to add u


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Cyber Dragon with amazing technology still needs to find out how Discord works??? Well get on with it! I want to add u


I know. How shameful of me. I'll send you a link via private message.


----------



## Karatine (Apr 23, 2018)

So I seriously doubt the rumors now, considering:

The rumor spread from an 'official' Fortnite tweet despite it not being on the official twitter, or announced anywhere on the website.
Many sources already claiming the tweet to be photoshopped.
I mean, just _read_ the first sentence of this thing and tell me it makes sense.


Spoiler





 
????????????


Also, why did I spend time researching this?? I don't even play Fortnite :<
Of course it's going to fool a wide audience of kids.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

On the plus side of things. I just found some progress updates on the new Borderlands game there making.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

A lot of people I know here will smirk at this news (majority of japanese gamers are PubG fan boys :V

Morning


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> A lot of people I know here will smirk at this news (majority of japanese gamers are PubG fan boys :V
> 
> MorningView attachment 31000


Morning panda man


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 23, 2018)

G'mornin everyone.

Fortnite's not closing down lol.  PUBG doesn't own any 'battle royale' genre, there have been others before it, and they probably shouldn't say they own anything that's named after an already existing franchise.




Wonder how well that'd even sit if they tried.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'mornin everyone.
> 
> Fortnite's not closing down lol.  PUBG doesn't own any 'battle royale' genre, there have been others before it, and they probably shouldn't say they own anything that's named after an already existing franchise.
> 
> ...


Sadly it's final.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sadly it's final.


Do you have a source on that?  This would be big news if there was a credible thing surrounding it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Do you have a source on that?  This would be big news if there was a credible thing surrounding it.


I think it's on Philip de Franco. Can't recall :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I think it's on Philip de Franco. Can't recall :V


Found it.  It's from a "mysteriously deleted tweet" on April 12th during the server downtime. 
It's not real, anybody here that plays it don't bloody worry.  



(this happens every month btw, pic related)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Found it.  It's from a "mysteriously deleted tweet" on April 12th during the server downtime.
> It's not real, anybody here that plays it don't bloody worry.  View attachment 31005
> 
> (this happens every month btw, pic related)


Fine fine :V
The madness still continues


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

IDK if I'm even allowed to be on here so just don't tell anyone plz... ok?


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Found it.  It's from a "mysteriously deleted tweet" on April 12th during the server downtime.
> It's not real, anybody here that plays it don't bloody worry.  View attachment 31005
> 
> (this happens every month btw, pic related)


Didn't that date already pass?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> Didn't that date already pass?


My watch is dead so I dunno


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> My watch is dead so I dunno


cause today is 4/23/18... if it was that date^ I would still be in the hall


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for follow. I have a test now bye


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Thanks for follow. I have a test now bye


bye... np


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

That rumor is BS

If fortnite is really shutting down I will delet my account

But it won't.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

avisa said:


> That rumor is BS
> 
> If fortnite is really shutting down I will delet my account
> 
> But it won't.


They probably just saying that for people to play the game more....

just play the game normal and if it shuts down... there's not much we can do about it...


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Ima go off before I get in trouble... bye


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> Ima go off before I get in trouble... bye


Goodbye my man. Come back soon lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Ermagerd, @aloveablebunny  your back, Haven't heard from you for a while. Where have you been? *hugs*


Hi! I've mainly been busy with stuff offline. How are you? *hugs back*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

avisa said:


> Goodbye my man. Come back soon lol



What did I miss?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

f.boop @aloveablebunny @Ginza @Mikazuki Marazhu @DarkoKavinsky 

OwO.


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What did I miss?


Well, he only has like 5 posts, so you didn't miss much


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> f.boop @aloveablebunny @Ginza @Mikazuki Marazhu @DarkoKavinsky
> 
> OwO.


FAF is not with the times enough to have FurBot xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> FAF is not with the times enough to have FurBot xD


#SadEvilWoofer. :V

Well, I have my food, so I'm good. =w=


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> #SadEvilWoofer. :V
> 
> Well, I have my food, so I'm good. =w=


*offers you chocolate*


----------



## Ginza (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *offers you chocolate*



nuuu the chocolate will surely hurt his canine stomach!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *offers you chocolate*


*noms on chocolate*

I am on a diet, but it can wait... <3



Ginza said:


> nuuu the chocolate will surely hurt his canine stomach!


That's ok. My stomach loves chocolate. In fact, it prefers it. OwO


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

Net Neutrality is dead! Fidel Castro is dead!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *noms on chocolate*
> 
> I am on a diet, but it can wait... <3
> 
> ...


I personally love dark chocolate. That bitter taste reminds me of my morning coffee.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I personally love dark chocolate. That bitter taste reminds me of my morning coffee.


I prefer normal milk chocolate myself. Or Oreo chocolate plates. GOD that shit is good. It's like.. Pure love for your mouth.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a bunch of chocolate right here. Everyone, come and partake! I have much to share!

*Uncovers a large, almost room sized dining table covered with chocolaty treats*

Worry not, there are plenty of dark chocolates to choose from, as well.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I personally love dark chocolate. That bitter taste reminds me of my morning coffee.



Comparing dark chocolate to coffee is blasphemy. Coffee is nowhere near that good, at least not on it's own.

Put dark chocolate in coffee however... then you've got something good.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I have a bunch of chocolate right here. Everyone, come and partake! I have much to share!
> 
> *Uncovers a large, almost room sized dining table covered with chocolaty treats*
> 
> Worry not, there are plenty of dark chocolates to choose from, as well.


*Noms chocolate*
Not too much though. I don't want thunder thighs!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Comparing dark chocolate to coffee is blasphemy. Coffee is nowhere near that good, at least not on it's own.
> 
> Put dark chocolate in coffee however... then you've got something good.


My grandfather loves putting honey in his coffee.


----------



## avisa (Apr 23, 2018)

The best way to make coffee



Spoiler


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

avisa said:


> The best way to make coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks for the prank idea for next years April 1st.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

o.o


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> o.o


All the o.o


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Noms chocolate*
> Not too much though. I don't want thunder thighs!



*looks down at her thighs*



Oops


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> All the o.o


*O.O*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

I’ll put honey in any hot drink and it’ll taste amazing.  Dark chocolate, never considered it but will definitely try it.

Sometimes I go all Mrs Doubtfire and put whipped cream in my coffee a la my face :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

*O.O*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> *O.O*


*OwO OwO OwO OwO*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *O.O*


_*O.O
*_
There, I made a sideways "O.O".


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

avisa said:


> The best way to make coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


My born in Kentucky ass says make it BBQ, boy!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *looks down at her thighs*
> 
> 
> 
> Oops


Just crush people with the power of thunder nobody has to know!!

You see my thighs? Now you dies!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 23, 2018)

I drank four cups today. I usually only have about 2, but this day I got bored.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

God fucking damn it!!!!

This will be the 3rd fucking time we have had to deal with this here!!!

Town upstream just got the call for State of emergency and under a voluntary evac....

I ain't going anywhere...Battle stations!!!






Not our first rodeo...

2005 destroyed the basement with 2 feet of water from seepage,because we had no idea this subpump hole existed,it was covered with carpet and previous owner never gave notice...
2013 we saved the basement from the same amount of water...





Now 2018 April,the Dickson dam in Red Deer hasn't released any water yet and this is all just spring run off...So this shits pretty bad,might have to evac if it goes over the berm,or if they cut power...

Bring it on you cunt!!!!
I'm ready...

Molon Labe!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2018)

@Ginza don't leave.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> God fucking damn it!!!!
> 
> This will be the 3rd fucking time we have had to deal with this here!!!
> 
> ...


I’m impressed and emboldened by your energy with this but I’m really still confused on the context

So like 

God speed and go you


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 23, 2018)

@Ginza bye bye.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands Thank you.
After years of dealing with this over and over,I'm really just tired of the risk of losing it all to mother nature...

I will update,its going to be a long fucking night....River is supposed to Crest tonight with an increase of 1 meter from current level,that's without the dam releasing nothing (just spring run off),it could go higher if they have to release...

This is where it's at taken this morning:






This is the other side of town that already has water coming into the town (also taken this morning)...


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 23, 2018)

Guys. Should i make a new da just for furry adopts etc? My regular adopt account dosent seem to have furry followers


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> @WithMyBearHands Thank you.
> After years of dealing with this over and over,I'm really just tired of the risk of losing it all to mother nature...
> 
> I will update,its going to be a long fucking night....River is supposed to Crest tonight with an increase of 1 meter from current level,that's without the dam releasing nothing (just spring run off),it could go higher if they have to release...
> ...


Holy fuck I’m so sorry.  That’s terrible.  Is anything being done about it?  Any response other than local emergency services?  Sometimes in crisis situations like these it can take the government until it’s too late to respond.  I really hope that isn’t the case.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> Guys. Should i make a new da just for furry adopts etc? My regular adopt account dosent seem to have furry followers


Maybe.  I don’t pretend to know much about marketing.  You could try posting them in a separate place and specifically advertising them using that account.  Idk I’m not an artist so I don’t really have any experience


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Wait is Ginze leaving? Or is he offline, I’m so confused


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> @WithMyBearHands Thank you.
> After years of dealing with this over and over,I'm really just tired of the risk of losing it all to mother nature...
> 
> I will update,its going to be a long fucking night....River is supposed to Crest tonight with an increase of 1 meter from current level,that's without the dam releasing nothing (just spring run off),it could go higher if they have to release...
> ...


Jesus.  I wish you the best of luck, I'll keep you in my prayers mate.  Stay safe.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wait is Ginze leaving? Or is he offline, I’m so confused


I'm pretty sure they're offline right now. If the forums are going to be getting better moderation, Ginza's reason for leaving is gone. 

Besides, it seemed like Ginza was happy about the mods getting involved. I don't think she'd leave yet. Though, I could be wrong.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 23, 2018)

Just whinging. Ginza's okay.

This site has been frustrating lately.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Jesus.  I wish you the best of luck, I'll keep you in my prayers mate.  Stay safe.



Thanks M8...

Hope for the best,plan for the worst...Tis all I can do at this point...


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah. All that thing about sommium must be putting them on edge


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Thanks M8...
> 
> Hope for the best,plan for the worst...Tis all I can do at this point...


Remember make a levy out of maple leaves, and bacon using maple syrup as the mortar. Thats what you Canadians do right? :v


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Holy fuck okay so my car wouldn’t start so I had to call AAA for a jumpstart

The dispatch shop is a local garage less than two blocks from where I live, so I’m really conveniently located for them and they’re such good people so I usually always try to go to them when I’m having car trouble.  There’s a guy who usually comes to help (I call a lot and if we’d ever thought to actually exchange names we’d be on a first name basis) and after he jumped my battery hOLY SHIT MY RADIO CAME BACK ON, AND THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT IS GONE TOO, AND THE CIGARETTE LIGHTER WORKS WHAT THE FUCK

I feel horrible cause the owner always cuts me such good deals that I feel guilty taking, but it’s always at a time where I really need to.  Like I fuckin love these people so fuckin much mang

The owner himself stayed overnight to fix my starter so I could get to work the next day and cut my towing cost in half for a 60 mile round trip like what do I do to show my appreciation


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Holy fuck okay so my car wouldn’t start so I had to call AAA for a jumpstart
> 
> The dispatch shop is a local garage less than two blocks from where I live, so I’m really conveniently located for them and they’re such good people so I usually always try to go to them when I’m having car trouble.  There’s a guy who usually comes to help (I call a lot and if we’d ever thought to actually exchange names we’d be on a first name basis) and after he jumped my battery hOLY SHIT MY RADIO CAME BACK ON, AND THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT IS GONE TOO, AND THE CIGARETTE LIGHTER WORKS WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> ...


Bottle of whiskey I've found out works great as a thanks. :v


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Bottle of whiskey I've found out works great as a thanks. :v


It’s a good thing I married a whiskey connoisseur so I know what to not waste money on lol


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Bottle of whiskey I've found out works great as a thanks. :v


I’m in Pre-Al right now.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m in Pre-Al right now.


No whiskey for children >:V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> No whiskey for children >:V


I don’t want any. I’m a good boy : )

Then again, I am doing this during school...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I don’t want any. I’m a good boy : )


Thank god lol tbh underage drinking just makes me really uncomfortable.  Like I get that it happens but I really don’t want to be faced with it and my staff seems to forget that a lot


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Holy fuck okay so my car wouldn’t start so I had to call AAA for a jumpstart
> 
> The dispatch shop is a local garage less than two blocks from where I live, so I’m really conveniently located for them and they’re such good people so I usually always try to go to them when I’m having car trouble.  There’s a guy who usually comes to help (I call a lot and if we’d ever thought to actually exchange names we’d be on a first name basis) and after he jumped my battery hOLY SHIT MY RADIO CAME BACK ON, AND THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT IS GONE TOO, AND THE CIGARETTE LIGHTER WORKS WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> ...


Thankfully you weren't stranded. I'm glad you're alright now.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Thankfully you weren't stranded. I'm glad you're alright now.


Thanks, I’m lucky I’ve been home all day lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Thanks, I’m lucky I’ve been home all day lol


Still, a nonfunctional car can be big inconvenience.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Still, a nonfunctional car can be big inconvenience.


Sometimes the sumbitch would just start up on its own without me doing anything to it.  Idk why it changes sometimes.  But I felt like I wasn’t gonna get lucky again like that before work tomorrow lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Holy fuck okay so my car wouldn’t start so I had to call AAA for a jumpstart
> 
> The dispatch shop is a local garage less than two blocks from where I live, so I’m really conveniently located for them and they’re such good people so I usually always try to go to them when I’m having car trouble.  There’s a guy who usually comes to help (I call a lot and if we’d ever thought to actually exchange names we’d be on a first name basis) and after he jumped my battery hOLY SHIT MY RADIO CAME BACK ON, AND THE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT IS GONE TOO, AND THE CIGARETTE LIGHTER WORKS WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> ...


Sometimes reading WMBH's misfortunes makes me appreciate my life more :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *OwO OwO OwO OwO*


That burned my retinas @_@


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

I can’t use iPad now see ya later


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *OwO OwO OwO OwO*


This somehow made me gayer than I already am, thanks~


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Sometimes the sumbitch would just start up on its own without me doing anything to it.  Idk why it changes sometimes.  But I felt like I wasn’t gonna get lucky again like that before work tomorrow lol


Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good, but you're both.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I can’t use iPad now see ya later


See you.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like it's finally safe to exit the bunker :V

How's it going (recent events notwithstanding)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugh... I'd better go to bed.

-.-

I'll be back tomorrow... or whenever I wake up again.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 23, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Looks like it's finally safe to exit the bunker :V
> 
> How's it going (recent events notwithstanding)


bunker? OwO


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Looks like it's finally safe to exit the bunker :V
> 
> How's it going (recent events notwithstanding)


The forum is still here. Maybe a little better.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ugh... I'd better go to bed.
> 
> -.-
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow... or whenever I wake up again.


G'night.  Just be sure to wake up before winter comes again.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> bunker? OwO


Nu!  U can't come in.  Emergency only :V


----------



## Dongding (Apr 23, 2018)

Did we pick up another gay bear while I was away? :3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sometimes reading WMBH's misfortunes makes me appreciate my life more :V


 If you only knew


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Did we pick up another gay bear while I was away? :3


Another?  Fuck how many of us are there?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 23, 2018)

I think 3...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Did we pick up another gay bear while I was away? :3


Way to out Yogi and Bo Bo.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Did we pick up another gay bear while I was away? :3


We'll have a gay bird if Mikazuki keeps talking about porn :V


----------



## Dongding (Apr 23, 2018)

They're picking up the slack in the _fabulousness_ department. Someone's got to.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> They're picking up the slack in the _fabulousness_ department. Someone's got to.


Hey I just handle the lighting, fabulous ain’t my game lol


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Holy fuck I’m so sorry.  That’s terrible.  Is anything being done about it?  Any response other than local emergency services?  Sometimes in crisis situations like these it can take the government until it’s too late to respond.  I really hope that isn’t the case.



Small town so they are doing what they can...Not much you can do against mother nature other then do what you can and hope for the best...

The Community of Wayne is to be evacuated Town sets up shelter - DrumhellerOnline.com


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 23, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Nu!  U can't come in.  Emergency only :V


*curious as to why you where in one*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Small town so they are doing what they can...Not much you can do against mother nature other then do what you can and hope for the best...
> 
> The Community of Wayne is to be evacuated Town sets up shelter - DrumhellerOnline.com


Good luck to ya my dude, I know this doesn’t mean much to people but you’re in my prayers


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Small town so they are doing what they can...Not much you can do against mother nature other then do what you can and hope for the best...
> 
> The Community of Wayne is to be evacuated Town sets up shelter - DrumhellerOnline.com


Stay safe out there.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *curious as to why you where in one*


Top secret government work :V

Can't focus when all the trolls are running around.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Good luck to ya my dude, I know this doesn’t mean much to people but you’re in my prayers



Thanks dude,just trying to stay sane at this point...

2nd time was enough,this time I'm really at the point where it might be time to skate and find a new place to call home....Were suppose to be 100 year flood plain,not 3 times in 13 years....


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Thanks dude,just trying to stay sane at this point...
> 
> 2nd time was enough,this time I'm really at the point where it might be time to skate and find a new place to call home....Were suppose to be 100 year flood plain,not 3 times in in 13 years....


I’ve always preferred drier climates myself anyway.  It’s a difficult move but it sounds like it would be to your benefit


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> We'll have a gay bird if Mikazuki keeps talking about porn :V


You're saying I attract more people?

Well then.. I should up my game by posting my nudes :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Thanks dude,just trying to stay sane at this point...
> 
> 2nd time was enough,this time I'm really at the point where it might be time to skate and find a new place to call home....Were suppose to be 100 year flood plain,not 3 times in in 13 years....


You have FEMA flood insurance?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> That burned my retinas @_@


burnt out your retinas with your new Retina display :v


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Thanks dude,just trying to stay sane at this point...
> 
> 2nd time was enough,this time I'm really at the point where it might be time to skate and find a new place to call home....Were suppose to be 100 year flood plain,not 3 times in in 13 years....


this is why I'm moving to Texas :x I'm close enough to you that the same weather shit happens here. MN might as well be part of Canada.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wait is Ginze leaving? Or is he offline, I’m so confused





Dongding said:


> Just whinging. Ginza's okay.
> 
> This site has been frustrating lately.





DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm pretty sure they're offline right now. If the forums are going to be getting better moderation, Ginza's reason for leaving is gone.
> 
> Besides, it seemed like Ginza was happy about the mods getting involved. I don't think she'd leave yet. Though, I could be wrong.





Mr. Fox said:


> @Ginza don't leave.



I’m still here, and I’m alright- no need to worry :3

The post I made was obviously very emotionally charged, which is unlike me as I pride myself on being able to separate emotions from how I conduct myself. However, I wholeheartedly believe every word I said in it, and stand by it. 

Many of y’all see me as a notorious shitposter and quite politically charged, but I’m human too. Sometimes the disadvantage of talking via the internet, is that we see people only for what they say rather than for who they are. I break down just the same as any 

I’m very happy with the response of Dragoneer and SSJ, it’s nice to see things beginning to change. I am greatly displeased with how the site has been run for the past few months, but as long as we’re making change, I have no problems staying on board.

I’ll also likely be talking a bit of a hiatus from posting, and work on collecting my thoughts. Again, I’m always available to talk via PM or discord. Hopefully the turbulence settles down soon.

I will say that I really appreciate everyone who has reached out to me. Believe it or not, small things really do mean a lot to me <3 Thank you all again for your concern, I’ll be popping in and out so just tag me if you think I should post :3


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> You have FEMA flood insurance?


I'm in Canada,no FEMA...

Hahahahaha flood insurance down here less then 50 meter from a major river?

Any insurance company will give the absolute pleasure to tell you to go fuck yourself...


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I’m still here, and I’m alright- no need to worry :3
> 
> The post I made was obviously very emotionally charged, which is unlike me as I pride myself on being able to separate emotions from how I conduct myself. However, I wholeheartedly believe every word I said in it, and stand by it.
> 
> ...


Yes, don’t leave! You’re the only other friendly neighborhood person I know!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hahahahaha flood insurance down here less then 50 meter from a major river?
> 
> Any insurance company will give the absolute pleasure to tell you to go fuck yourself...


No, you get FEMA flood insurance through the federal government. If you move due to flood-related issues, they will subsidize part of the cost or buy out your home.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> No, you get FEMA flood insurance through the federal government. If you move due to flood-related issues, they will subsidize part of the cost or buy out your home.



I'm Canadian,FEMA dont speak no Canadian...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'm in Canada,no FEMA...
> 
> Hahahahaha flood insurance down here less then 50 meter from a major river?
> 
> Any insurance company will give the absolute pleasure to tell you to go fuck yourself...


Yeah that’s an unfortunate reality.  No one would be able to afford it if they did give it to you


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm getting back into chiptune. Just picked up a gameboy to use.





Kinda beat down the person in price, :x but I got a hell of a deal :3

Now I'm keeping my eyes peeled for the flash carts to use for the music. Hopefully this will be me soon.





Only  I might be rocking the fursuit partial. Just sayin' gotta make it EXTRA weird.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'm Canadian,FEMA dont speak no Canadian...


Oh, then there definitely is a Canadian government program similar to the flood insurance program. If you're on for awhile I could make a call and ask for specifics.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)

These forums are too fun.  I must leave before I become a prisoner here :V


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 23, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Oh, then there definitely is a Canadian government program similar to the flood insurance program. If you're on for awhile I could make a call and ask for specifics.



Nope,were on our own out here....

When the flood of 05 happened we got 3k for compensation from the feds...Damages were well over 10k for us....


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nope,were on our own out here....
> 
> When the flood of 05 happened we got 3k for compensation from the feds...Damages were well over 10k for us....


Give me some time. I did some work for my job up there two years ago that involved flood relocation and financing it.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Srsly tho @Ginza i hope your post made an impact to inspire some change.  This place has grown on me and I don’t wanna lose it

I really do like y’all 

Y’all is like my family


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Srsly tho @Ginza i hope your post made an impact to inspire some change.  This place has grown on me and I don’t wanna lose it
> 
> I really do like y’all
> 
> ...


So I’m a chicken nugget now?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

well its the eve of ANZAC day with tomorrow obviously being ANZAC day

Are you Furres ready for me to become a drunken emotional mess!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well its the eve of ANZAC day with tomorrow obviously being ANZAC day
> 
> Are you Furres ready for me to become a drunken emotional mess!


What’s ANZAC?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What’s ANZAC?




You're Malaysian how do you not know who the ANZACs are...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What’s ANZAC?


My man, your history.

Australian and New Zealand Army Corps - Wikipedia


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> My man, your history.
> 
> Australian and New Zealand Army Corps - Wikipedia


7th Graders don’t learn this stuff man


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> My man, your history.
> 
> Australian and New Zealand Army Corps - Wikipedia



we're still in Malaysia we have a base there we train their soldiers and use the terrain for our jungle training


----------



## Dreva (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> we're still in Malaysia we have a base there we train their soldiers and use the terrain for our jungle training



Really? I thought Oz had plenty of croc-infested jungle themselves in Northern Territory.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I’m still here, and I’m alright- no need to worry :3
> 
> The post I made was obviously very emotionally charged, which is unlike me as I pride myself on being able to separate emotions from how I conduct myself. However, I wholeheartedly believe every word I said in it, and stand by it.
> 
> ...


I just don't want to see anymore decent people leave if they don't have to. I remember what this forum was like and the acidic atmosphere it had with the former community before the split, which is something I'd rather not relive if given the choice, and I'd rather not make a habit of blocking people I don't have to as a way to deal with that, which can cause problems in and of itself.

Thing is, the more people that put the community first but leave because they feel driven out or alienated will only do more harm than good, so stay if you can.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

https://imgur.com/height%3D540%3Bid%3DajrpGtw%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well its the eve of ANZAC day with tomorrow obviously being ANZAC day
> 
> Are you Furres ready for me to become a drunken emotional mess!


Tear it up brah


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Really? I thought Oz had plenty of croc-infested jungle themselves in Northern Territory.



the dantree can't be touched its world heritage listed its one of the oldest jungles in the world even older than the Amazon


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I just don't want to see anymore decent people leave if they don't have to. I remember what this forum was like and the acidic atmosphere it had with the former community before the split, which is something I'd rather not relive if given the choice, and I'd rather not make a habit of blocking people I don't have to as a way to deal with that, which can cause problems in and of itself.
> 
> Thing is, the more people that put the community first but leave because they feel driven out or alienated will only do more harm than good, so stay if you can.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D540%3Bid%3DajrpGtw%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


That's really impressive, even moreso if there are no camera tricks involved.


----------



## Dreva (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the dantree can't be touched its world heritage listed its the oldest jungle in the world even older than the Amazon



Oh well, too bad for you the jungles in SE Asia would soon be gone. People are too busy mowing them down for palm oil plantations. Enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Oh well, too bad for you the jungles in SE Asia would soon be gone. People are too busy mowing them down for palm oil plantations. Enjoy while it lasts.



its also a different jungle the ones in Malaysia are pretty generic the ones in Australia are really really old some pretty much exactly as they were since the Jurassic there was even the so called "lost valley" that contained several plants and insects thought extinct since the Jurassic 

so unless we're being trained to contain Jurassic Park outbreaks...


----------



## Dreva (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> its also a different jungle the ones in Malaysia are pretty generic the ones in Australia are really really old some pretty much exactly as they were since the Jurassic there was even the so called "lost valley" that contained several plants and insects thought extinct since the Jurassic
> 
> so unless we're being trained to contain Jurassic Park outbreaks...



We're attempting to clone mammoth so I guess it's only time....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> well its the eve of ANZAC day with tomorrow obviously being ANZAC day
> 
> Are you Furres ready for me to become a drunken emotional mess!



Might have a few myself. My body is ready.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

>Dota 2
>Japan Server
>Population: Zero
>Use SEA Server
>Population: 99999999
>Cancer Server Level: 9999999

I have no choice, I have to jump in the cesspool


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's really impressive, even moreso if there are no camera tricks involved.


Yupe I used to do magic tricks like that. I can tell what hes doing :v thats all legit. 

I'd love to master that and just walk into a job interview for a job I don't want.. .do that then just kick up my feet and lean back.

Oi @WithMyBearHands 

How would you react if somebody did that during an interview.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Yooooooo this shit is so cool


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

@*DarkoKavinsky*

*pounces and noms* 0w0


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Cool

I have band in 5 min.

Speaking of which, what instruments do you guys play?


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

@DarkoKavinsky   woops didn't tag in the first


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Dota 2
> >Japan Server
> >Population: Zero
> >Use SEA Server
> ...


Embrace Cancer Incarnate.  It calls for thee.



WithMyBearHands said:


> Yooooooo this shit is so cool


This is really nice sounding ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ



Asassinator said:


> Cool
> 
> I have band in 5 min.
> 
> Speaking of which, what instruments do you guys play?


Piano and the 12hole Ocarina.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Cool
> 
> I have band in 5 min.
> 
> Speaking of which, what instruments do you guys play?


I'm a jack of all instruments a master of none, but mostly guitar, rhythm.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> @DarkoKavinsky   woops didn't tag in the first


Hey you. I hope things haven't been too weird for you so far.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Cool
> 
> I have band in 5 min.
> 
> Speaking of which, what instruments do you guys play?


I’m very slowly trying to teach myself how to play guitar


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> @*DarkoKavinsky*
> 
> *pounces and noms* 0w0


*accepts his fate*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> This is really nice sounding ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


Yeah I never thought I could list “carnival organ” as a favorite instrument lol


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *accepts his fate*


 ^w^ I gotya


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Hey you. I hope things haven't been too weird for you so far.


not too bad^^; trying to be social and learn more about the community atm.  ty!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Cool
> 
> I have band in 5 min.
> 
> Speaking of which, what instruments do you guys play?







Jokes aside...
I'm gonna make chiptune with a DMG gameboy.

I'm also learning to play the violin. I have a civil war era fiddle I fixed up as well as a 1948 stella guitar I need to also learn how to play.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Speaking of which, what instruments do you guys play?


Ukelele :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> ^w^ I gotya


*cuddles back*

There are much worse fates in life!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ukelele :V


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *cuddles back*
> 
> There are much worse fates in life!


*squeeks and curls up on your head*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

when you been sleeping all day cause you're sick and you find your phone has 38 missed calls all from work numbers


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> when you been sleeping all day cause you're sick and you find your phone has 38 missed calls all from work numbers


That's why I sleep with my phone under your pillow.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> That's why I sleep with my phone under your pillow.



word on the street is RSM is trying to find out why i'm home and not in an Army Hospital and no ones told him why i'm not Marching tomorrow


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

People!

Could you please help me find cute af fennec fox images to try to draw my sona?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> People!
> 
> Could you please help me find cute af fennec fox images to try to draw my sona?



you already are cute af


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you already are cute af


awwwwty <3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> That's why I sleep with my phone under your pillow.


That's why I sleep with my phone under _my _pillow. Butterfingers.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> That's why I sleep with my phone under _my _pillow. Butterfingers.



you were correct the first time


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> People!
> 
> Could you please help me find cute af fennec fox images to try to draw my sona?


Real or drawn?


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Real or drawn?


real =3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> real =3


Okay.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> when you been sleeping all day cause you're sick and you find your phone has 38 missed calls all from your mother


Ftfy


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Yay cute foxes!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

The Cerberus of fennecs


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> real =3


How about these?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

I judge people super fucking hard when they ride in the motor carts and clearly don’t need to


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


>


Needs moar Bowser


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Needs moar Bowser


Sorry mate. No one’s stupid enough to wear a whole Bowser costume while driving a Go Cart in real life on the highway.


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> How about these?


they are all so cute ahh


----------



## Karatine (Apr 24, 2018)

Am I late?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Sorry mate. No one’s stupid enough to wear a whole Bowser costume while driving a Go Cart in real life on the highway.


... I would be


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


>


this happened near where I live


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> this happened near where I live
> View attachment 31039


You serious? I want to see that outside my house


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> this happened near where I live
> View attachment 31039


Please tell me bowser made it


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

going to bed guys night


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> going to bed guys night


Bye!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> You serious? I want to see that outside my house


Yup, these people are well known. in the US you guys have biker men but in japan we have mario kart people :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup, these people are well known. in the US you guys have biker men but in japan we have mario kart people :V


Bikes are better obviously :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Sounds like a challenge


I want it to be


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> going to bed guys night


Good night.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup, these people are well known. in the US you guys have biker men but in japan we have mario kart people :V


Please tell me there’s also a gang of Mario Kart drivers that beat the shit out of child molesters too


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Sounds like a challenge


Too dangerous, Bowser is hot daddy. He might get raped


WithMyBearHands said:


> Please tell me there’s also a gang of Mario Kart drivers that beat the shit out of child molesters too


One can wish :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> rohypnol


Golly! How you know such word is questionable :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Too dangerous, Bowser is hot daddy. He might get raped
> 
> One can wish :V


Like I wanna see Yoshi tomahawking a diddler with the stem of a fire flower

Don’t ask me how it would still be that resilient


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Don’t ask me how it would still be that resilient


I wonder if you have personally dealt with such people :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wonder if you have personally dealt with such people :V


I have beaten many a motherfucker with flower stems


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> flower stems


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Me: why do I feel like shit all the time

Also me: 
*has terrible diet*
*doesnt get enough sleep*
*smokes weed and stares at screens most of the day*

Me: weird


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Me: why do I feel like shit all the time
> 
> Also me:
> *has terrible diet*
> ...


Do you wanna be fit like those Hollywood artists? :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you wanna be fit like those Hollywood artists? :V


I mean... no?  Lol I’ll be the first to admit that I have zero self discipline and as of right now am doing nothing to change it


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 24, 2018)

Morning!  Since it looks like the troll invasion has settled down and maybe, just maybe, it looks like they might do something about the moderation situation, I'll stick around for now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean... no?  Lol I’ll be the first to admit that I have zero self discipline and as of right now am doing nothing to change it


Well as long as you're not morbidly obese and your partner loves you the way you look, you should be fine.

Funny thought though. I just recently joined a FatFur discord group for teh lolz

The main admin of the group:




Not kidding. I like chubby but not this much, he's pretty proud of his weight >:V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh noooooooooo boo I would consider myself a bit heavier than average but not obese.. put it this way I sometimes have trouble making sure clothes fit (mostly because switching between men’s and women’s clothes is a bitch) but I will still slay in a cute pair of leggings

Especially if I’m wearing heels ooooooh bitch I look good


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh noooooooooo boo I would consider myself a bit heavier than average but not obese.. put it this way I sometimes have trouble making sure clothes fit (mostly because switching between men’s and women’s clothes is a bitch) but I will still slay in a cute pair of leggings
> Especially if I’m wearing heels ooooooh bitch I look good


I find girls wearing tomboyish clothes cute :V 
Do you play sports like basketball?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Holy shrek
> 
> How?


Cuz they like fatties :V
This is why discord can be so unhealthy at times. No one is going to call him out on his weight. He's going to keep convincing himself that fat is good


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I find girls wearing tomboyish clothes cute :V
> Do you play sports like basketball?


I don’t think I’ve ever played a physical sport I wasn’t coerced into lol.  I was on the chess and debate teams in high school tho lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cuz they like fatties :V
> This is why discord can be so unhealthy at times. No one is going to call him out on his weight. He's going to keep convincing himself that fat is good


Body positivity is one thing.  But that cannot be good for your skeletal frame.  Or organs.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> debate teams in high school tho lol


No wonder you prospered in this place :V
This is a debate Colosseum 


WithMyBearHands said:


> Body positivity is one thing.  But that cannot be good for your skeletal frame.  Or organs.


Praise :V
I need to research what's the healthy kind of fat ;P


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No wonder you prospered in this place :V
> This is a debate Colosseum
> 
> Praise :V
> I need to research what's the healthy kind of fat ;P


John Belushi and Chris Farley lol.  Pretty sure they died from drugs, not weight lol.  But folks like them would look weird if they lost weight.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> John Belushi and Chris Farley lol.  Pretty sure they died from drugs, not weight lol.  But folks like them would look weird if they lost weight.


Oh god. It's so hard to pick a celebrity crush. I've been around beautiful women and men so much in my life that I'm not attracted to those kinds. 

I like my average Joe. :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

I just came back from school.


Who wants a story?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh god. It's so hard to pick a celebrity crush. I've been around beautiful women and men so much in my life that I'm not attracted to those kinds.
> 
> I like my average Joe. :V


I don’t think I ever had any prominent ones.

Christina Ricci can get it tho


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I just came back from school.
> 
> 
> Who wants a story?


Story time 
Story time


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I just came back from school.
> Who wants a story?


Is it NSFW? V:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Christina Ricci


Now that I think hard mine would be Rich from ReviewTechUSA. (Does he count as celebrity?)


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

I weigh 130 pounds and come from a long generation of twigs. I feel weird being in open chat right now e.e'


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is it NSFW? V:


No it’s from school.

Just some context: this happened just now, I was in the library during after school. I was with my friends, Ryan and Jordan. Then the “rich kid”, Enson, arrives.

Enson: HEY GUYS, I BOUGHT A NEW SKIN ON FORTNITE! ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Jordan: Of course you did, you’re always pay to win.
Me, and acid TF2 supporter: You know Pay 2 Win doesn’t work unless you’re in TF2?
*laughter*
Jordan: Man I miss TF2... didn’t they shut down the servers?
Me and Ryan, now salty: DUDE TF2 US STILL GOING AFTER 10 TEARS, YOU DIDN’T KNOW THAT???
Jordan: Meh, I don’t like that game now.


So after that we proceeded to beat him up.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

Weathers gonna be weird today. I can feel it in my knee :c


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> No it’s from school.
> 
> Just some context: this happened just now, I was in the library during after school. I was with my friends, Ryan and Jordan. Then the “rich kid”, Enson, arrives.
> 
> ...


That was a wild ride from start to finish


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That was a wild ride from start to finish


I made up the beat him up part, but I wanted to do it


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

It’s just that the thing is (do not mean to stir the pot but I don’t think many would disagree)


Spoiler



stories about school libraries make me really nervous to hear about anymore, they never involve anything good in America these days

Again I’m trying to be as neutral as possible mentioning this here, I’m not gonna carry on conversation about it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Weathers gonna be weird today. I can feel it in my knee :c


Feeling under the weather? V:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

But hopping back to the celeb crush topic right quick :V





She does morbid sooooooo well, I love it.  I demand an Addams Family update movie.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s just that the thing is (do not mean to stir the pot but I don’t think many would disagree)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sorry. I didn’t know


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Sorry. I didn’t know


Oh it’s cool, it’s really fucked up that it’s happening and I would rather people not have to hear about it.  It’s like at least once a week now.  Even just threats are a daily occurrence.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh it’s cool, it’s really fucked up that it’s happening and I would rather people not have to hear about it.  It’s like at least once a week now.  Even just threats are a daily occurrence.


Ok then!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> But hopping back to the celeb crush topic right quick :V
> 
> View attachment 31048
> She does morbid sooooooo well, I love it.  I demand an Addams Family update movie.


Omg that's her?! She look almost unchanged. She must be a vampire or something :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

got a package today some one guess what it is


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 24, 2018)

Evil Dead2/AoD Bruce Campbell is up there for me.~


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> got a package today some one guess what it is


I legit have no idea but I bet it’s really fuckin cool


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> got a package today some one guess what it is
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/699AF9o.jpg[QUOTE]
> This image is just a giant [IMG] logo for me so my bets on a comically large wire cutter.



Oh this post is goofing up, phone why


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

I’m getting almost no sleep tonight lol and I have to stay late for inventory lololol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

ooop its almost open


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

i have fooled you all its actually not that interesting!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 31050 I’m getting almost no sleep tonight lol and I have to stay late for inventory lololol


We will ease your suffering (or in theory make it worst) by chatting with you here while you're working :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i have fooled you all its actually not that interesting!


But WHAT is it?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> But WHAT is it?



the answer is in this song my son


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 24, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 30995


That’s my waifu


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the answer is in this song my son


I'm guessing it's a router. I'm only liking because that song has good hookah memories with me


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm guessing it's a router. I'm only liking because that song has good hookah memories with me



no, no it is not a router


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 24, 2018)

Hullo all... 

School's out for me today. They're doing testing for the sophomores and juniors.

How is everyone?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hullo all...
> 
> School's out for me today. They're doing testing for the sophomores and juniors.
> 
> How is everyone?




Emotional i saw a sign that said "lest we forget" and i almost cried like pussy


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 24, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hullo all...
> 
> School's out for me today. They're doing testing for the sophomores and juniors.
> 
> How is everyone?




Slightly annoyed. One of my courses had a mock examination thing tomorrow, 17:00-20:00, they kept saying it was optional and I was busy anyway. Today they told us we have to do it or we get in some kind of trouble. I'm still not going, I knew I had plans well before, if they wanted me to come they should've said in the first place instead of waiting until the last minute.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 24, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Slightly annoyed. One of my courses had a mock examination thing tomorrow, 17:00-20:00, they kept saying it was optional and I was busy anyway. Today they told us we have to do it or we get in some kind of trouble. I'm still not going, I knew I had plans well before, if they wanted me to come they should've said in the first place instead of waiting until the last minute.


Ah, that sucks. I hate it when people in charge aren't clear about what they expect from people. They can't just change their minds last minute, that screws everyone over.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no, no it is not a router


I still prefer the hookah :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh god one of my fav artist is opening raffle slot commission! Oh god please give me the slot! I need the slot. I'm a nervous wreck


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2018)

Huh, well things seem very calm here! Just another day of work/commuting here, whereas I need to stop pretending to be checking email and such, and 'look' busy, at least!

What else? Been writing some; have started on the NSFW origin and adventures of Simo the Skunk, that in plan to post in installments...and so far, so good.

Then, my series of Frisky Fossa Fun Times Adventures, about my sleek, powerful, bossy, slightly derpy alt Fursona, who has no name...just Fossa, Foosh, or Fozy-Cat depending on mood. 

Also: one day, I wanna adapt some of this into comic books...though, I need to find an artist, to work with. Maybe by some miracle, this might happen...I hope.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, well things seem very calm here! Just another day of work/commuting here, whereas I need to stop pretending to be checking email and such, and 'look' busy, at least!
> 
> What else? Been writing some; have started on the NSFW origin and adventures of Simo the Skunk, that in plan to post in installments...and so far, so good.
> 
> ...



That sounds like fun, sure there are many artists who'd want to pick-up a comic book sort of thing. Probably be expensive, though.

Finally getting around to writing a piece with my first fursona.

Well, not really a piece, just some writing practice I decided to include my fursona in because why not? I hadn't used him before this. Still gonna throw it up online, if I think the quality is decent enough.


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> That sounds like fun, sure there are many artists who'd want to pick-up a comic book sort of thing. Probably be expensive, though.
> 
> Finally getting around to writing a piece with my first fursona.
> 
> Well, not really a piece, just some writing practice I decided to include my fursona in because why not? I hadn't used him before this. Still gonna throw it up online, if I think the quality is decent enough.



Yeah, I am hoping one day to collaborate with somebody that is of a similar mind! One can hope. 

But it is fun to write these tales; it's also curious, how so many bits and pieces of RPs long past, have wove themselves in. The stories span roughly age 16 to 32; I've never reallt set about trying to put them in order, per se.

Well, hope your writing goes well...what's your first fursona? I take it not a mischievous, cunning, fox!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I am hoping one day to collaborate with somebody that is of a similar mind! One can hope.
> 
> But it is fun to write these tales; it's also curious, how so many bits and pieces of RPs long past, have wove themselves in. The stories span roughly age 16 to 32; I've never reallt set about trying to put them in order, per se.
> 
> Well, hope your writing goes well...what's your first fursona? I take it not a mischievous, cunning, fox!



Thank you, and I hope your stuff goes well too.

And of course he's a fox, but he's less cunning and more stabby-stabby with spear.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 24, 2018)

Blehhhh work is so slow today which is great because I don't have to do anything, but man, I am so bored.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Morning all. I hope we are all enjoying this brand new day to the max. 

@GreenZone How is ANZAC day?

@Simo What's good?

@Mikazuki Marazhu Nice to have you around.

@ThatGuyWhoOwesMeMoney Collection Day.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Morning all. I hope we are all enjoying this brand new day to the max.
> 
> @GreenZone How is ANZAC day?
> 
> ...




its not started yet but its a time to reflect its a sombre day i might go out tomorrow with my unit

the reason we drink so much on ANZAC day is because the idea behind it is you drink for those that can't anymore one of the traditions we do is order the favorite drink of any family member that served and leave it beside your drink then at the end of the night (or if you're going to switch bars) drink them 

idk its hard to explain what it symbolises you're buying a drink for them waiting for them to arrive even though you know they're dead 

and for unit members who have been lost we each take a sip and pass it around until its gone


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> Blehhhh work is so slow today which is great because I don't have to do anything, but man, I am so bored.


Less than four days to Friday afternoon. Hang in there. 

Also I'm psyched that my leave is almost over. Can't wait to see my friends at work.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> its not started yet but its a time to reflect its a sombre day i might go out tomorrow with my unit
> 
> the reason we drink so much on ANZAC day is because the idea behind it is you drink for those that can't anymore one of the traditions we do is order the favorite drink of any family member that served and leave it beside your drink then at the end of the night (or if you're going to switch bars) drink them
> 
> ...


Hopefully you feel well enough to do that.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Hopefully you feel well enough to do that.



i realised today that i'll be going regardless and to the dawn service


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Less than four days to Friday afternoon. Hang in there.
> 
> Also I'm psyched that my leave is almost over. Can't wait to see my friends at work.


 XD I wish my schedule was m-f, right now I at the beginning of an 8 day stretch next time I get off is next Wednesday.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i realised today that i'll be going regardless and to the dawn service


Well, take it easy.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Well, take it easy.



its personal to me

this is the best visual representation basically my family have worn every single one of those uniforms outside of the NZ ones somehow we all got home safe some drank themselves to death some missing limbs but regardless all came home





i personally have been through 3 uniforms during my career Auscam,Desertcam, and now Multicam


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> XD I wish my schedule was m-f, right now I at the beginning of an 8 day stretch next time I get off is next Wednesday.


Christ. I didn't know that. Sorry.

I sympathize. I'm nominally on a Monday through Friday grind for my job, but if they send me some place, the scenario on the ground rarely fits that time frame. Which means I get to be a stranger in a strange place I can't relax in. Also, I'm on call 24/7, so they can yank my ass in anytime.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> its personal to me
> 
> this is the best visual representation basically my family have worn every single one of those uniforms outside of the NZ ones somehow we all got home safe some drank themselves to death some missing limbs but regardless all came home
> 
> ...


I think not enough people remember the sacrifices our family in uniform made over the years, particularly now. We here Stateside we could probably learn a lot from Australia. We could definitely appreciate Australia as ally more too.


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Christ. I didn't know that. Sorry.
> 
> I sympathize. I'm nominally on Monday through Friday grind for my job, but if they send me some place, the scenario on the ground rarely fits that time frame. Which means I get to be a stranger in a strange place I can't relax in. Also, I'm on call 24/7, so they can yank my ass in anytime.


It's fine, I'm used to it.

What I couldn't do is the on call thing that would bug the shit out of me!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> It's fine, I'm used to it.
> 
> What I couldn't do is the on call thing that would bug the shit out of me!


To be fair, they usually sent a car, which no waiting for mass transit. My sleep cycles are shot too, so I get myself together pretty quickly. I'm not a morning person, but I can pass as one.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I think not enough people remember the sacrifices our family in uniform made over the years, particularly now. We here Stateside we could probably learn a lot from Australia. We could definitely appreciate Australia as ally more too.



its funny you say that because an American group literally copied it





i even said "why does this look so much like 100 years of ANZAC" and they removed my comment and banned me from commenting again


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> its funny you say that because an American group literally copied it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was naughty. But seriously, vets here get in worse every day. Most people talk a good game about supporting the troops and taking care of our vets, but I don't them volunteer at the local VA or even donate. Hopefully it's better in Australia.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> That was naughty. But seriously, vets here get in worse every day. Most people talk a good game about supporting the troops and taking care of our vets, but I don't them volunteer at the local VA or even donate. Hopefully it's better in Australia.



overall yes the homless vet trope isn't really a thing here its more they don't get enough mental health and personal injury support plus we get paid a lot more i'm above the average earning of Melbourne by a good couple hundred dollars and i think Melbourne has one of the highest average wages in the world


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> overall yes the homless vet trope isn't really a thing here its more they don't get enough mental health and personal injury support plus we get paid a lot more i'm above the average earning of Melbourne by a good couple hundred dollars and i think Melbourne has one of the highest average wages in the world


Homelessness among vets here depends on where you go. Places that have good homeless outreach don't have many. You can get a pretty big signing bonus enlisting, but wages here haven't really gone up. And the VA medical care isn't really cutting it now, but they're looking to privatize it, which will mean higher costs and more shit. Though the conspiracy theorist in me suspects Big Pharma is driving up costs for vet care worldwide.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> You can get a pretty big signing bonus enlisting


see that's not a thing here 

here its more about having the best i remember talking to someone posted to recruiting they said on average only 1 in 1000 applicants make it through 




LogicNuke said:


> Though the conspiracy theorist in me suspects Big Pharma is driving up costs for vet care worldwide.



big pharma is not a thing here it just can't function and monopolise the way it does in America take this infection for example i got a concession card kind of thing the antibiotics i needed usually go for about $30 but cause of the card i got it for $5 and i pretty much got that card for the rest of my life i get free healthcare in the outside world too if i'm sick i just find a place that bulk bills 

with that card be it some one serving a retired vet a homeless person some one on welfare no matter the medication its always going to be $5 with that card so take the cancer pill thing for example even if they were legally allowed to do that here and it was $700 a pill with that card it would still be $5 

US medical practices and Pharma is really shady and i don't know how it got that way i was recommending Paracetamol to some one the other day and found out they don't have it in America they have it everywhere but America i dug deeper and basically Big Pharma blocked it in the USA cause its a low level cure all with no side effects pregnant women can even take it you can even have it with beer


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

I’d say a good 20-30% of our local homeless population are veterans.  It’s sad to see politicians throwing them to the wolves yet somehow we cannot find it in our budget to make sure the people most deserving of care actually fucking get it.  Senators and House speakers have even been quick to demonize vets who suffer from PTSD and use medical marijuana to sleep at night


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’d say a good 20-30% of our local homeless population are veterans.  It’s sad to see politicians throwing them to the wolves yet somehow we cannot find it in our budget to make sure the people most deserving of care actually fucking get it.  Senators and House speakers have even been quick to demonize vets who suffer from PTSD and use medical marijuana to sleep at night


@WithMyBearHands We need to fund the VA and cut out the special interests that want a piece of the pie. 

How's the day going?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> @WithMyBearHands We need to fund the VA and cut out the special interests that want a piece of the pie.
> 
> How's the day going?


Half of those asswipes running the show are draft dodgers who don’t give two fucks.  As for me I’d be doing a lot better if I wasn’t running late for work lol.  How bout you?


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2018)

Certainly a very large homeless population here. I think 10 to 12% of the city of Baltimore will be homeless, at some point, during any given year. It's certainly a problem among many in the US, vets included, and not one sees being addressed to any great degree.

~

Day is going alright here; gonna take a lunch break, and write a bit...oddly, about periods where my fursona is homeless!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’d say a good 20-30% of our local homeless population are veterans.  It’s sad to see politicians throwing them to the wolves yet somehow we cannot find it in our budget to make sure the people most deserving of care actually fucking get it.  Senators and House speakers have even been quick to demonize vets who suffer from PTSD and use medical marijuana to sleep at night




for America there's basically two things that can stop most of it 

1. significant pay rise as a USMC Rifleman $20,854 per year i get almost $80,000 per year so that is a MASSIVE fucking difference even when comparing exchange rates and tbh i'm sick of the US gov just saying "we can't afford it we have more people" that seems to be America's defence against everything be it poor education low wages mass shootings "we have more people than X country" 

2.  there should be courses about how to handle money because who joins the military? freshly graduated highschoolers our problem with most of our guys is they can't handle money well and when you get 6 figure lump sums from deployments what do they do? invest? buy a house? no they go and buy a mustang and a boat and other things that degrade in value significantly 

they have courses for people leaving the Army to function as normal people and not just yell at everyone there should be mandatory courses in how to manage money


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> for America there's basically two things that can stop most of it
> 
> 1. significant pay rise as a USMC Rifleman $20,854 per year i get almost $80,000 per year so that is a MASSIVE fucking difference even when comparing exchange rates and tbh i'm sick of the US gov just saying "we can't afford it we have more people" that seems to be America's defence against everything be it poor education low wages mass shootings "we have more people than X country"
> 
> ...


Oh we fuckin have the money... the US gov just wants to waste a trillion dollars on one single jet that the Russians have been able to outdo since the 1980s.  Corporations and megachurches claim tax cuts left and right for “trickle down economics” that don’t work here, at least not the way it’s intended to.  We fucking have the money, we just don’t want to admit it


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Half of those asswipes running the show are draft dodgers who don’t give two fucks.  As for me I’d be doing a lot better if I wasn’t running late for work lol.  How bout you?


I'm getting ready to check in with work tomorrow. I can't say I'm not happy.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm getting ready to check in with work tomorrow. I can't say I'm not happy.


Happiness in your career is harder to find more and more these days lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> for America there's basically two things that can stop most of it
> 
> 1. significant pay rise as a USMC Rifleman $20,854 per year i get almost $80,000 per year so that is a MASSIVE fucking difference even when comparing exchange rates and tbh i'm sick of the US gov just saying "we can't afford it we have more people" that seems to be America's defence against everything be it poor education low wages mass shootings "we have more people than X country"
> 
> ...


You sound like my volunteer supervisor at the VA. Preach the gospel.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> US gov just wants to waste a trillion dollars on one single jet that the Russians have been able to outdo since the 1980s.



not taking away from your point but its more complex than that but to put it simply the F35 and the F22 would beat the FU-57 so fucking easily the Russians are more about blunt force the west isn't the SU-57 on paper might be a better fighter but the F35/F22 is about 1000x harder to detect on radar and their weapons range is a lot longer and its omni directional they don't even have to face the enemy jet to fire a missile or guide one from the ground the FU-57 needs to be physically facing its target


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> not taking away from your point but its more complex than that but to put it simply the F35 and the F22 would beat the FU-57 so fucking easily the Russians are more about blunt force the west isn't the SU-57 on paper might be a better fighter but the F35/F22 is about 1000x harder to detect on radar and their weapons range is a lot longer and its omni directional they don't even have to face the enemy jet to fire a missile or guide one from the ground the FU-57 needs to be physically facing its target


All I’m saying is, we shouldn’t have invested it there.  That should have gone to personnell


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Happiness in your career is harder to find more and more these days lol


More like I feel useless around the house and work would be more interesting. Also, I love my coworkers and boss is pretty cool, too.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> All I’m saying is, we shouldn’t have invested it there.  That should have gone to personnell




we get that same attitude here but honestly i'm not having a go at you but we really needed that generation of fighters its a Swiss Army Knife of planes it does everything

its better in that we once would have needed like say several different types of aircraft to do what the two raptors do now we just can use the F35 which will save in the long run cause we don't need to maintain all those other aircraft 

America could have improved it though apparently we weren't happy with the shipment of F35s we got so at the moment we're extensively modifying them to make them better


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> not taking away from your point but its more complex than that but to put it simply the F35 and the F22 would beat the FU-57 so fucking easily the Russians are more about blunt force the west isn't the SU-57 on paper might be a better fighter but the F35/F22 is about 1000x harder to detect on radar and their weapons range is a lot longer and its omni directional they don't even have to face the enemy jet to fire a missile or guide one from the ground the FU-57 needs to be physically facing its target


Did they solve the lightening issue with the F-35? I thought Lockheed said they did.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

I think comparing the us to the old feudal monarchies of ye olde Europe is accurate. Politicians are generational, wealth is generational. For you to get anywhere you need to be blessed by those above you and earn a title. Aligning with reglious organizations as well as private merchants 

The rest of the people are treated as serfs and taxed as serfs. Both sides do this as well. Heck even the most oppressive of monarchies made it illegal for peasants to carry swords or have them.

Just sayin'


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Did they solve the lightening issue with the F-35? I thought Lockheed said they did.




so its still treated like a top secret space UFO type thing despite us knowing about them for what well over a decade now and lockheed wouldn't share everything until we physically had them and we weren't happy with what we got i believe one of the major things was poor coms on it i can tell you that one cause it was in a paper the rest of the modifications i have no idea we're not even supposed to even say what model radio foot soldiers use even though EVERY FUCKING COUNTRY USES IT NOW!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

oooooh boy 200 factory defaults on the F35s and like these are defaults that are in the US ones currently in use but have not been adressed... i don't think we'll be having another contract with Lockheed...


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

I back for a bit...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I back for a bit...



you ok there buddy


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

yeah.... not really... I don't have time to explain tho... just that I'm a reck


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> yeah.... not really... I don't have time to explain tho... just that I'm a reck



yeah i can see that are you in danger? why can't you be on?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oooooh boy 200 factory defaults on the F35s and like these are defaults that are in the US ones currently in use but have not been adressed... i don't think we'll be having another contract with Lockheed...


Eh. Their lobbyists have Congress by the balls. Australia may be different.

Sorry for the lack of life signs. I'm on a work call right now.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Eh. Their lobbyists have Congress by the balls. Australia may be different.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of life signs. I'm on a work call right now.




i just got up for Dawn service more worried about @Sean the Rainbow Wolf  atm


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah i can see that are you in danger? why can't you be on?


yeah well... long story but I'm on probation for something I didn't do... I hate my life...love being a furry tho... but massive depression and I can get locked up for being on here right now


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> yeah well... long story but I'm on probation for something I didn't do... I hate my life...love being a furry tho... but massive depression and I can get locked up for being on here right now



ok well i know why you would get locked up for being on here because there's only one crime that would do that but you're 16 so that makes no sense


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> yeah well... long story but I'm on probation for something I didn't do... I hate my life...love being a furry tho... but massive depression and I can get locked up for being on here right now


Do you need help? Have you spoken to your probation officer about being depressed?


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ok well i know why you would get locked up for being on here because there's only one crime that would do that but you're 16 so that makes no sense


court order... no social media... or I go back to JH


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> court order... no social media... or I go back to JH


Do you feel like you're going to harm yourself? I know this sound melodramatic, but I need to ask.


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> court order... no social media... or I go back to JH



That sucks! Well, you sure look very colorful. Love the avi. Well, be careful...maybe even sneaky, like a fox...and hope things get better, there.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Do you need help? Have you spoken to your probation officer about being depressed?


no or else I wouldn't have gotten out.... I've been fighting it for 4 years... I don't want to drag you into this so plz don't ask about it


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Do you feel like you're going to harm yourself? I know this sound melodramatic, but I need to ask.


I already have and I've tried to... you know


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> That sucks! Well, you sure look very colorful. Love the avi. Well, be careful...maybe even sneaky, like a fox...and hope things get better, there.


thanks... I was only in there because my closest friends stabbed me in the back... it's happened before with other people... it's getting really hard to trust people these days.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I already have and I've tried to... you know


Okay, just relax. If you were just released, should be at a halfway house. Isn't there anyone you can talk to? A social worker?


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

can't trust anyone... also I got release 2 weeks ago.... just got off home supervision yesterday


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> can't trust anyone... also I got release 2 weeks ago.... just got off home supervision yesterday


They should've assigned you a probation officer and a case worker. You can't trust them?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> can't trust anyone... also I got release 2 weeks ago.... just got off home supervision yesterday


They're there to help you.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> They should've assigned you a probation officer and a case worker. You can't trust them?


I have a hard time trusting people after the years of what I've been through... I don't want to get into details.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> They're there to help you.


I know they are I have trouble opening up.... but please enough about this... please.... I can act happy... I'm fine


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I have a hard time trusting people after the years of what I've been through... I don't want to get into details.


You're going to need to trust them because you might have difficulty readjusting to society, like you are now.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm fine really it doesn't matter... I'm probably gonna die in the military anyway... so don't worry about me


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I know they are I have trouble opening up.... but please enough about this... please.... I can act happy... I'm fine


I don't want you to act happy. But you need to be honest with yourself and you need to trust the people assigned to help you.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

hey anyone up for a pursuit party at Great Wolf Lodge?


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I don't want you to act happy. But you need to be honest with yourself and you need to trust the people assigned to help you.


The system failed so why should I trust the people in it?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I'm fine really it doesn't matter... I'm probably gonna die in the military anyway... so don't worry about me


If you are like this, military won't take you, especially with the criminal record. So, yes, I'm worried about you.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> If you are like this, military won't take you, especially with the criminal record. So, yes, I'm worried about you.


I'm gonna get it sealed and destroyed when I'm 18


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> The system failed so why should I trust the people in it?


Because they are a different part of the system. They are there to help you, especially your case worker.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> If you are like this, military won't take you, especially with the criminal record. So, yes, I'm worried about you.


and I'm good at hiding it cause my parents don't even know I've been fighting it for 4 years... anyone enough about this.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Because they are a different part of the system. They are there to help you, especially your case worker.


they were in the court room and suggested I don't get the DEJ when I was 100% qualified and the law states they must supply a reason and they did't...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

DEJ?


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> DEJ?


Deferred Entry Judgment


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

please enough about this


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm sorry... it involves a lot and idk I just don't really want to talk about it... sorry... all you need to know is my life is a struggle because of a lot of controllable and uncontrollable things.... like how I blamed myself for not trying hard enough to save my friends... I've lost 35 of them to guns, drugs, and suicide...  and I felt like it was all my fault... please I'm ok


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I'm sorry... it involves a lot and idk I just don't really want to talk about it... sorry... all you need to know is my life is a struggle because of a lot of controllable and uncontrollable things.... like how I blamed myself for not trying hard enough to save my friends... I've lost 35 of them to guns, drugs, and suicide...  and I felt like it was all my fault... please I'm ok



ok i'm on really tight timings here i am trained partially in mental health ok so i will ask you straight forward

are you ok do you want to kill yourself? mate its ok ive delt with this a lot its important that you tell us if you're not ok because we can and will help you we can call an ambulance to come pick you up

i'm so not fucking around here you inbox an address and i'll tell your local emergency services to send some one over


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I'm sorry... it involves a lot and idk I just don't really want to talk about it... sorry... all you need to know is my life is a struggle because of a lot of controllable and uncontrollable things.... like how I blamed myself for not trying hard enough to save my friends... I've lost 35 of them to guns, drugs, and suicide...  and I felt like it was all my fault... please I'm ok


I grew up in rough hood too and a lot of my friends got caught up in that in stuff. But my parents and teachers helped stay on the straight and narrow path and I'm reasonably okay now. That is because I relied on them when I needed help. If you having problems with your PO and or social worker, try to understand where they are coming from.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

exactly what I don't need right now cause then I'll get locked up again


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

I understand where you are coming from but really don't worry about me... I don't want to go back there


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

be back soon gotta have lunch


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

@Sean the Rainbow Wolf  ive lost friends too mate actually i'm leaving in a few minutes to mourn them 

you can get help for this


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

hey but really I appreciate what you guys are trying to do but please I'll work this out... I'm closer than ever before to beating this and I'm really excited... staring to love my life... mainly cause I love being a furry... speaking of which should I tell my parents I'm a furry? I want to but I feel like it's weird to talk to them about this and it'd be embarrassing... I'll ready ur comment when I get back thx so much for ur help... can't wait to call my bf soon... <3


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> @Sean the Rainbow Wolf  ive lost friends too mate actually i'm leaving in a few minutes to mourn them
> 
> you can get help for this


I'm really sorry to hear that... if you need anything send me it to my inbox... I'll get back to you as soon as possible... bye


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

@Sean the Rainbow Wolf  I'm sorry to hear what you're going through, but you need to trust your probation officer. If using this site is violating your probation, then you shouldn't do it. This is not worth screwing up the life you're to put back together.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 24, 2018)

Just got in.

Hi @Sean the Rainbow Wolf, how are you doing?

My sister went through depression a couple of years back, and I know it can be tough.

Can I ask you a favor?  I want to know that you're getting the support you need.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Anybody want to talk?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Anybody want to talk?


I'm on a tight schedule, but if you want to talk in a DM I can get back to it later.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Just got in.
> 
> Hi @Sean the Rainbow Wolf, how are you doing?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure to be honest but thanks for asking.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

@DeeTheDragon I don't think I am but It's my issue so I can beat it myself


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

I have to be able to beat it myself


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I have to be able to beat it myself


I believe you can do it, I just want to make sure you have people who you can talk with to support you.

My sister struggled with depression for a very long time, and it can be tough alone.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I believe you can do it, I just want to make sure you have people who you can talk with to support you.
> 
> My sister struggled with depression for a very long time, and it can be tough alone.


Oh yeah I don't really have anyone to talk to about this... my friends stabbed me in the back and got me locked up


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> Oh yeah I don't really have anyone to talk to about this... my friends stabbed me in the back and got me locked up


Well, if it gets tough, do you think you could call the National Youth Crisis Line (number: 1-800-448-4663)?  It's an anonymous help line for people going through any sort of trouble.  They're a bunch of friendly people that will know much more about what you're going through than I do.

If that's too much you could text the Crisis Text Line: www.crisistextline.org: Home
They're basically the same thing but with texting.

Both of these are anonymous, and they'll be able to help you when you just need someone to talk with.  They helped my sister with her depression when she couldn't go to her friends either.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well, if it gets tough, do you think you could call the National Youth Crisis Line (number: 1-800-448-4663)?  It's an anonymous help line for people going through any sort of trouble.  They're a bunch of friendly people that will know much more about what you're going through than I do.
> 
> If that's too much you could text the Crisis Text Line: www.crisistextline.org: Home
> They're basically the same thing but with texting.
> ...


I  already called suicide prevention like a while back.. it's not anonymous... they ask for everything... address, zip, name, school, etc.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> speaking of which should I tell my parents I'm a furry? I want to but I feel like it's weird to talk to them about this and it'd be embarrassing...


It was definitely a bit awkward at first, telling my parents I'm a furry.  But parents are very kind and supportive.

They could help you find local furry meetups, or maybe even take you to a furry convention.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 24, 2018)

I never told my parents I was a furry. It's not something you "come out" as, like being gay. It's just a simple hobby/lifestyle, nothing to set a dramatic stage for.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I  already called suicide prevention like a while back.. it's not anonymous... they ask for everything... address, zip, name, school, etc.


Suicide prevention lines will ask for all that because they worry for your personal health.

These two helplines (especially the crisis text line) are more general, and can just answer any questions you have if you're in a tough spot.  Please consider it if you ever feel like you just need someone to talk with.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I never told my parents I was a furry. It's not something you "come out" as, like being gay. It's just a simple hobby/lifestyle, nothing to set a dramatic stage for.


That too, I just slapped it into one of my comics and called it a day.

@Sean the Rainbow Wolf If you really want your parents to know you're a furry, you could do some simple things like asking what they think of some furry art you like.  Or asking if they could take you to a furry convention or something.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 24, 2018)

I have to run a short errand.  I'll see you all later.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

@Infrarednexus is right. In the grand scheme of things, it isn't a big deal. But for now, you may want to talk to them about how your depression and how to move on with your life. The numbers @DeeTheDragon provided will protect your confidentiality. I've had friends use the National Hotline and it helped them when no else could.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 24, 2018)

See ya.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> Oh yeah I don't really have anyone to talk to about this... my friends stabbed me in the back and got me locked up



I'm available if you'd like someone to talk to. I work in mental health. Can provide you an ear for your problems if you want an anonymous way to talk things out.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

@Sean the Rainbow Wolf  Listen to Garth. He knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm available if you'd like someone to talk to. I work in mental health. Can provide you an ear for your problems if you want an anonymous way to talk things out.


Thanks I might reach out to you soon


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> That too, I just slapped it into one of my comics and called it a day.
> 
> @Sean the Rainbow Wolf If you really want your parents to know you're a furry, you could do some simple things like asking what they think of some furry art you like.  Or asking if they could take you to a furry convention or something.


I do really want them to know cause I want to go to conventions and get a fur suit.... they like my profile pic cause I used it as my Apple ID photo but I don't think they suspect anything...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> Thanks I might reach out to you soon


That would be a good idea. You try talking to others in your life as well. You have options.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I do really want them to know cause I want to go to conventions and get a fur suit.... they like my profile pic cause I used it as my Apple ID photo but I don't think they suspect anything...


Don't worry about that right now. I sure they would to know about your depression more. You shouldn't hide things like that from them.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

The sad thing is I shouldn't have to go online to get away from being judged and finally be treated like a human and to finally feel at home... I mean it's great I love the furry community, but no one should have to go online to feel at home... you get what I mean?


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Don't worry about that right now. I sure they would to know about your depression more. You shouldn't hide things like that from them.


I won't tell them about my depression cause I'm almost out of it... so if I get at it no need to... but I really want to be super involved in the community


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

@Sean the Rainbow Wolf  Of course not. I know what you mean. I travel a lot for work and that means I don't really have many friends stateside. So sometimes I use the internet to chat with people to pass the time. But I also have a core of real-life friends who I'm tight with. You've got to look for people in your real life, around you, because online friendships aren't always enough.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I won't tell them about my depression cause I'm almost out of it... so if I get at it no need to... but I really want to be super involved in the community


I don't want to be pushy, but you should. When you were away, weren't they there for you? Then, they'll be there for you during your depression. But they can't help you if they don't know.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I really want to be super involved in the community


I'm not a furry, but I can tell you that there are people who would be happy to know you after you sort out your depression and direction in life. But you should build a community around yourself with your family before looking for what you feel you're lacking in the furry community.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I never told my parents I was a furry. It's not something you "come out" as, like being gay. It's just a simple hobby/lifestyle, nothing to set a dramatic stage for.



Then why never tell them, eh?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Then why never tell them, eh?


For me, I guess it was because it was just unnecessary. I didn't think my folks needed to know every single thing about me, just as I didn't need to know every single thing about them. I guess we all have our personal things in life that we just would rather keep to ourselves, even if it's important to us. 
That's how I see it anyways.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> For me, I guess it was because it was just unnecessary. I didn't think my folks needed to know every single thing about me, just as I didn't need to know every single thing about them. I guess we all have our personal things in life that we just would rather keep to ourselves, even if it's important to us.
> That's how I see it anyways.


Same here.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Same here.



I can't quite tell if mine know or not. I've shown the pictures from furmeets I've been to, and they've seen art I've commissioned, as well as reading furry stuff I've written. I guess they don't really care, funny since one occasionally rants about homosexuality, once in front of mine and my friend's gay-asses.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I  already called suicide prevention like a while back.. it's not anonymous... they ask for everything... address, zip, name, school, etc.


They ask for that because if they believe you are in danger of harming yourself, they need to have your info ready so they can send a squad car over your way.  It’s a safety precaution.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

And especially as a minor, you will not be in legal trouble, so don’t worry about that.  Most they’ll do is heavily recommend a psychiatrist visit.  My boss is a former cop and has talked many kids down from suicide, no one has been arrested or anything


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> They ask for that because if they believe you are in danger of harming yourself, they need to have your info ready so they can send a squad car over your way.  It’s a safety precaution.


I should've added that. So you don't have to worry @Sean the Rainbow Wolf . They just want you to be safe.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

Just woke up. What's wrong with Sean?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

I dunno man


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm not a furry, but I can tell you that there are people who would be happy to know you after you sort out your depression and direction in life. But you should build a community around yourself with your family before looking for what you feel you're lacking in the furry community.


no I just actually love this community


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Then why never tell them, eh?


hehe


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I should've added that. So you don't have to worry @Sean the Rainbow Wolf . They just want you to be safe.


I know they want me to be safe but if any of you report me I'm going to get locked up... so plz don't


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I know they want me to be safe but if any of you report me I'm going to get locked up... so plz don't


Still you don't need to expose yourself. Focus on your life right now. The fandom stuff can wait.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello, people. What'd I miss?


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

naw it's worth it


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hello, people. What'd I miss?


hello, not much... I'm fine... can everybody please just stop talking about this... how ya doin? I know I watch old shows... but its all good


----------



## verneder (Apr 24, 2018)

Ahoy, y’all! What’s the forum been like?


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

good


----------



## verneder (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> hello, not much... I'm fine... can everybody please just stop talking about this... how ya doin? I know I watch old shows... but its all good



Ah, You new to the forums? Well, welcome!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> naw it's worth it


It isn't and you're counting on every single person on this forum won't report you. That isn't safe and you do not want your business out in public.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> hello, not much... I'm fine... can everybody please just stop talking about this... how ya doin? I know I watch old shows... but its all good


???? Ok, then. I don't even know what you're talking about, so I will respect your wishes to not shove my nose where it doesn't belong.

I'm doing pretty well. Have plans I am following, which are doing great.

And you? How are you?


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It isn't and you're counting on every single person on this forum won't report you. That isn't safe and you do not want your business out in public.


don't talk about it and no one will report!


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ???? Ok, then. I don't even know what you're talking about, so I will respect your wishes to not shove my nose where it doesn't belong.
> 
> I'm doing pretty well. Have plans I am following, which are doing great.
> 
> And you? How are you?


not the best but I'm almost out and I'll be able to feel happiness again... let's not talk about it sorry... I'm good


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

verneder said:


> Ah, You new to the forums? Well, welcome!


yeah I am thanks


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mang my car is fucked up.  I think it’s the alternator, or would transmission problems also cause it to not start?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> don't talk about it and no one will report!


I'm not trying to scare you, but you said you are on probation with court order to stay off social media. Other people have seen that. They may not know the whole story. This forum is not worth your freedom. Your probation can't be that long. Wait for it to end so you can enjoy the fandom properly without looking over your shoulder.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm not trying to scare you, but you said you are on probation with court order to stay off social media. Other people have seen that. They may not know the whole story. This forum is not worth your freedom. Your probation can't be that long. Wait for it to end so you can enjoy the fandom properly without looking over your shoulder.


a whole year or more


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

haha yeah no


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm not trying to scare you, but you said you are on probation with court order to stay off social media. Other people have seen that. They may not know the whole story. This forum is not worth your freedom. Your probation can't be that long. Wait for it to end so you can enjoy the fandom properly without looking over your shoulder.


transmission


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Damn mang I really ain’t tryin to break the bank lol I hope the garage will set up payment plans


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mang my car is fucked up. I think it’s the alternator, or would transmission problems also cause it to not start?


Your car is giving you the cold shoulder, you should buy her chocolates and flowers :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> a whole year or more


A year outside is better than more time in JH. It might not seem like the best option, but you need to follow the court's order. The forum owner could even report you. Do not put your fate in other people's hands, man.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Damn mang I really ain’t tryin to break the bank lol I hope the garage will set up payment plans


if you have enough get the Tesla model M it's really nice and cheap for a car as opposed to their first ones like 90,000 this one is only like 30,000 I believe... of course if you want it... just a suggestion.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> A year outside is better than more time in JH. It might not seem like the best option, but you need to follow the court's order. The forum owner could even report you. Do not put your fate in other people's hands, man.


can we just not talk about this anymore and move on so then it goes like 1,000 pages down? plz


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

Has anybody else just randomly had their gut twist? Almost like you're afraid or nervous something? This just randomly happened and I'm not sure why? Almost like something bad is going to happen...

I don't like this....

Like sick to your stomach levels of bad?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 24, 2018)

No, but one time I was hung over and had a black poop due to peptobismol.

Apparently peptobismol can turn your poop black. :3

It's terrifying.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Has anybody else just randomly had their gut twist? Almost like you're afraid or nervous something? This just randomly happened and I'm not sure why? Almost like something bad is going to happen...
> 
> I don't like this....
> 
> Like sick to your stomach levels of bad?


I've had that feeling before with additions and it always is something bad... I lost friends because I was too stupid to recognize the warning and they didn't listen when I told them to stop and it's my fault cause I didn't try hard enough to save them X(


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No, but one time I was hung over and had a black poop due to peptobismol.
> 
> Apparently peptobismol can turn your poop black. :3
> 
> It's terrifying.


wut


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

yeah no I'm gonna be hyper vigilant. Somethings.... off and bad. Last time I had a feeling this close I ended up going to court... This feels much worse.  I might bring out the tarrot cards somethings really fucked up.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> yeah no I'm gonna be hyper vigilant. Somethings.... off and bad. Last time I had a feeling this close I ended up going to court... This feels much worse.  I might bring out the tarrot cards somethings really fucked up.


yeah keep and eye out... I'll look out over here now... I just got that feeling and it has never once been nothing


----------



## avisa (Apr 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No, but one time I was hung over and had a black poop due to peptobismol.
> 
> Apparently peptobismol can turn your poop black. :3
> 
> It's terrifying.


terrifying but you still used :3

i dont understand lol


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

Still can't shake the feeling. My gut is screaming something bad happened to a friend.

But my friends are fine


----------



## avisa (Apr 24, 2018)

anxiety attack???


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

Just going to leave this here, for reasons.

*2.4 Do not harass anyone.*

Any attempt to address a user who has blocked you or whom you have blocked is considered a form of deliberate harassment. This also includes soliciting other users to pass on messages or otherwise make contact on your behalf.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just going to leave this here, for reasons.
> 
> *2.4 Do not harass anyone.*
> 
> Any attempt to address a user who has blocked you or whom you have blocked is considered a form of deliberate harassment. This also includes soliciting other users to pass on messages or otherwise make contact on your behalf.


New pic? Well, I like both


----------



## Karatine (Apr 24, 2018)

I think Mr. Fox finally got some sleep


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> New pic? Well, I like both


Not really. Mr. Fox is who I originally identified as here until I made an OC.



Karatine said:


> I think Mr. Fox finally got some sleep


Sleep? Never heard of it. :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

avisa said:


> anxiety attack???


No like this is a legit gut feeling. Told my friend and he's a bit alarmed as when I get these bad shit happens


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not really. Mr. Fox is who I originally identified as here until I made an OC.


Well I knew that, I mean you updated your pic


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well I knew that, I mean you updated your pic


Well, he is a lovable character with a good attitude, and I feel those qualities reflect me lately so having him as my Avatar feels appropriate.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey guys.

@DarkoKavinsky, do you know how to meditate?  I use that when I can't figure out what's bothering me.


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 24, 2018)

How do i contact an administrator?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Your car is giving you the cold shoulder, you should buy her chocolates and flowers :V


She’s less like a “lady” and more of like the cricket guy from Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia lol.  My car’s name is actually Rickety Cricket


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> if you have enough get the Tesla model M it's really nice and cheap for a car as opposed to their first ones like 90,000 this one is only like 30,000 I believe... of course if you want it... just a suggestion.


I’m pretty broke lol I’ll be lucky to find anything good at a used informal car lot where they might not even check my credit lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 24, 2018)

I can only pay cash for my cars, so that greatly limited my options.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I can only pay cash for my cars, so that greatly limited my options.


Really?  I thought car salesmen would drool over someone dropping cash on a new car.  My dad very gently threatened to take his money that he had on hand to the other dealership if the salesmen wouldn’t cut him a deal.  And that’s the story of how he saved 5 grand on a brand new car.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> @DarkoKavinsky, do you know how to meditate?  I use that when I can't figure out what's bothering me.


I recommend Zazen. It's a form of Buddhism meditation that's fairly simple and effective. Use to practice it when I was doing marital arts, it works, but takes discipline.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Rickety Cricket


So its more like male? No wonder hes not interested in starting up :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Really?  I thought car salesmen would drool over someone dropping cash on a new car.  My dad very gently threatened to take his money that he had on hand to the other dealership if the salesmen wouldn’t cut him a deal.  And that’s the story of how he saved 5 grand on a brand new car.



No. New car dealerships get kickbacks from the banks for financing, unless you're a lucky duck who gets 0 or 1% financing. Used car lots are even worse in that regard - higher interest rates on cheaper cars, for various reasons. When negotiating for lower prices on a vehicle, I DO NOT mention I'm cash buyer.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 24, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> @DarkoKavinsky, do you know how to meditate?  I use that when I can't figure out what's bothering me.


Yes I do.  This is a pretty big feeling that is "besides" myself if that makes sense. I've narrowed it down to what it ISN'T but its still an odd feeling none the less what ever is going to happen its gonna be pretty big. 

If it becomes to much I'll go grab the sword and do meditation with an actual blade. Well theatre prop sword, but its still metal and lighting incense on it did do the trick last time so in the eyes of the land its still a sword.  Honestly probably the best type to use as anything too modern doesn't register and anything too old can have blood on it.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Really?  I thought car salesmen would drool over someone dropping cash on a new car.  My dad very gently threatened to take his money that he had on hand to the other dealership if the salesmen wouldn’t cut him a deal.  And that’s the story of how he saved 5 grand on a brand new car.


That usually works for used cars, but most dealerships don't cash payments for new and or expensive cars. Actually, I went to a dealership where a friend bought a new car with cash and dealer ran his money through a cash counter that checked the bills for counterfeit hallmarks, no joke.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> That usually works for used cars, but most dealerships don't cash payments for new and or expensive cars. Actually, I went to a dealership where a friend bought a new car with cash and dealer ran his money through a cash counter that checked the bills for counterfeit hallmarks, no joke.




that happens here a lot particularly with Indian cashiers they snap the bill in a certain way to see if its fake if it is they will draw a sharpie line through it no ones actually asked them to do this they just do it 




WithMyBearHands said:


> She’s less like a “lady” and more of like the cricket guy from Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia lol.  My car’s name is actually Rickety Cricket




my car's name is.... the car....


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> my car's name is.... the car....


Your creativity is killing me :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

It’s inventory night!  I get to count all the things!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Your creativity is killing me :V



its actually the jag 

but you can't have a jag and not call it "the jaaaag"


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s inventory night!  I get to count all the things!



ah excuse me, you can't complain about inventory until you need to count almost 10,000 rounds and make sure they are all there


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

Nah, true, but I do spend about an hour in a freezing chamber lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

And I have a really bad habit of listening to Creepypasta narrations.  Doesn’t really help in a store that’s.   Yanno _haunted_


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nah, true, but I do spend about an hour in a freezing chamber lol


You wear a jacket, though, right?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

the real question here is 

do i want to go out tonight


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the real question here is
> 
> do i want to go out tonight


Don't overdo it.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

But definitely go out.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yes I do.  This is a pretty big feeling that is "besides" myself if that makes sense. I've narrowed it down to what it ISN'T but its still an odd feeling none the less what ever is going to happen its gonna be pretty big.
> 
> If it becomes to much I'll go grab the sword and do meditation with an actual blade. Well theatre prop sword, but its still metal and lighting incense on it did do the trick last time so in the eyes of the land its still a sword.  Honestly probably the best type to use as anything too modern doesn't register and anything too old can have blood on it.


I know how you feel... I still have it too


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I know how you feel... I still have it too


Dude, just calm down. Breathe slowly and count back from 50.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> She’s less like a “lady” and more of like the cricket guy from Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia lol.  My car’s name is actually Rickety Cricket


My car is named "The Rustbucket", her looks aren't appealing and she rattles a lot, but I can always count on her.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> But definitely go out.



nah they said i have to wear a suit i was just going to wear like chinos with leather shoes knit sweater and overcoat scarf they said its not acceptable attire

i'm not wearing a thin suit while sick and its cold


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah they said i have to wear a suit i was just going to wear like chinos with leather shoes knit sweater and overcoat scarf they said its not acceptable attire
> 
> i'm not wearing a thin suit while sick and its cold


At least you can use the time to rest and reflect, but maybe reconsider.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> At least you can use the time to rest and reflect, but maybe reconsider.



i'm trying to reconsider where i left my fucking pain medication


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm trying to reconsider where i left my fucking pain medication


You misplaced it or just placed it out of reach?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> You misplaced it or just placed it out of reach?




no i just don't know where the fuck i put it


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

its ok i found it everyone can stop searching their own homes for it now


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> How do i contact an administrator?


I think you just go to their page and hope they reply.

It’s over here: @Dragoneer


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> How do i contact an administrator?


What's up? What happened?


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What's up? What happened?


I was having an error trying to talk to a friend but it seems to have stopped


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

I wanna fucking go home oh my god nobODY FUCKJN ROTATES ANYTHING


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> I was having an error trying to talk to a friend but it seems to have stopped


Make sure there no script errors.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I wanna fucking go home oh my god nobODY FUCKJN ROTATES ANYTHING


They don't swap out expired goods?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> They don't swap out expired goods?


They’re not expired, just not the newest in the back.  We get counted off for it if corporate sees it.  And I seem to be the only asshole in the building that gives a shit about that


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

They absolutely do get rotated.  By me.  Because I do it every goddamn week


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> They’re not expired, just not the newest in the back.  We get counted off for it if corporate sees it.  And I seem to be the only asshole in the building that gives a shit about that



yeah but everyone knows that trick customers were probably grabbing from the back


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but everyone knows that trick customers were probably grabbing from the back


I do that. Sorry.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I do that. Sorry.



we all do brother


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

I’d probably have to fight the urge to not smack anyone who tried, you gotta be really dedicated to grab that from the back 

Something I and my stock have in common HEYOOOOOO


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Make sure there no script errors.


it was on my cell and idk how to check that lol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’d probably have to fight the urge to not smack anyone who tried, you gotta be really dedicated to grab that from the back
> 
> Something I and my stock have in common HEYOOOOOO



*slams fist on tables* 

make another dad joke like that again and i'll grab YOU from the back! 

Death to dad jokes!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> *slams fist on tables*
> 
> make another dad joke like that again and i'll grab YOU from the back!
> 
> Death to dad jokes!


But 

But

Now what will I do with this grill spatula and snazzy sneakers


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> But
> 
> But
> 
> Now what will I do with this grill spatula and snazzy sneakers




oh shit fam my bad


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> it was on my cell and idk how to check that lol


Did a script error come up?


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Did a script error come up?


it said it was unable to send and it was likely cause it was spam or inappropriate content which it was neither. It said contact an admin if it kept up


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’d probably have to fight the urge to not smack anyone who tried, you gotta be really dedicated to grab that from the back
> 
> Something I and my stock have in common HEYOOOOOO


lol I regularly almost dislocate my shoulder to get the milk with latest date.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> it said it was unable to send and it was likely cause it was spam or inappropriate content which it was neither. It said contact an admin if it kept up


That sounds like a problem with the forum, specifically moderator approval. Though I'm certain if they sign off on every comment.


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> That sounds like a problem with the forum, specifically moderator approval. Though I'm certain if they sign off on every comment.


idk but seems okay now


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Chibi-Miki said:


> idk but seems okay now


You still might want let the mod know.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

I’m going on 13 hours.  On three hours of sleep hahahahahhhahahah


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m going on 13 hours.  On three hours of sleep hahahahahhhahahah


You're almost done?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> You're almost done?


Bout 3/4 I’d say


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Bout 3/4 I’d say


You're only one there?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

Yup lol.  It’s more accurate if the same person does the count in the same order each week.  Less likely I’ll miss something


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Damn. I might need to catch a flight tomorrow.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

I’m listening to Light My Fire in my car and it reminded me of the time my friend went to a Pizza Hut and selected auto play for the song about twenty times in a row.  By the sixth replay people were calling for blood


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Damn. I might need to catch a flight tomorrow.


Little short notice for air travel?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yup lol.  It’s more accurate if the same person does the count in the same order each week.  Less likely I’ll miss something


They don't keep records?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> They don't keep records?


We do but this place has everything down to a literal science.  Surveys and studies performed and collected have shown that consistency means fewer counting errors because you develop a method


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Little short notice for air travel?


Not for my boss, but everybody in my working group is senior to me, so they all probably passed and the bird shit fell on me. We've also been at peak capacity for work since last year, though.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands I'm going call it a night. My surprise flight means I need to conk out now. I'll ttyl.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Not for my boss, but everybody in my working group is senior to me, so they all probably passed and the bird shit fell on me. We've also been at peak capacity for work since last year, though.



i guess @WithMyBearHands  too 

i once got a call at 7am on a week end by 9am i was on a flight to the other side of the country for 2 months


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> @WithMyBearHands I'm going call it a night. My surprise flight means I need to conk out now. I'll ttyl.


Totes cool, hope you get some rest 


GreenZone said:


> i guess @WithMyBearHands  too
> 
> i once got a call at 7am on a week end by 9am i was on a flight to the other side of the country for 2 months


damn y’all both leaving?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> damn y’all both leaving?


Everybody is 

It's very sad


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Everybody is
> 
> It's very sad


Sorry I was driving home lol it seems a lot earlier than most people turn in


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Sorry I was driving home lol it seems a lot earlier than most people turn in


k


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Totes cool, hope you get some rest
> 
> damn y’all both leaving?




no that was ages ago i'm wondering if i want to go out tonight or not


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

Morning, fluffbutts.

What's crackin'?


----------



## Akinyi (Apr 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fluffbutts.
> 
> What's crackin'?


Just went for a walk and saw a dead baby bird, sad.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 25, 2018)

I've been awake since 2 something. 

Today is going to *SUCK.
*
I went to bed at 10.


----------



## Akinyi (Apr 25, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I've been awake since 2 something.
> 
> Today is going to *SUCK.
> *
> I went to bed at 10.


Maybe you could try having a short nap around noon?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> Just went for a walk and saw a dead baby bird, sad.


Awww.

Good mornig to you too, love. =w=


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 25, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> Maybe you could try having a short nap around noon?


I would, but I'll be at school, so that's a nogo, unfortunately.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 25, 2018)

Micro sleeping Ftw


----------



## Akinyi (Apr 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww.
> 
> Good mornig to you too, love. =w=


I know, I'm a ray of sunshine XD


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

Took my VW bug to work. 46 hp top end 75mph. A real screaming 75 mph.

Gotta love little European designed cars. You know from an era of power nothing and top speed is your cruising speed, and it can do it all day long.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> I know, I'm a ray of sunshine XD


All the sunshine. xD

I'm the opposite. I hate mornings with a fiery passion.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello guys, 

I’m going to watch Infinity War...

At 7pm...

While I have school tomorrow...

And it’s 3 hours long...

AND THE CINEMA IS 2 HOURS AWAY FROM MY HOME!!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

Did I mention that I also have a project that’s due in 1 hour, and I’m going to the cinema right now?

I will remember this day as Inconvenient Day, then I’ll forget about it tomorrow.

Ok I’m done ranting, also anyone here in Europe?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Took my VW bug to work. 46 hp top end 75mph. A real screaming 75 mph.
> 
> Gotta love little European designed cars. You know from an era of power nothing and top speed is your cruising speed, and it can do it all day long.



what are you talking about?

Jaguar E type (one of the fastest production cars for its time)
Jaguar D type
Ferrari Dino GT
Ferrari Datona
Lotus Elan
Lancia stratos
BMW 503
MG MGB
VW ghia
Porsche Beetle (yes VW and Porsche made beetles together at some stage)
list goes on

European cars have never been slow that's like in 50 years going "ahh the Ford Focus from a time where top speed was your cruising speed"


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I’m going to watch Infinity War...
> 
> ...




what's an infinity wars that sounds like some kind of horrible venereal disease


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what's an infinity wars that sounds like some kind of horrible venereal disease


Oh it’s some Marvel movie that ruined my timetable


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh it’s some Marvel movie



oh so i was pretty close then


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> Jaguar E type (one of the fastest production cars for its time)
> Jaguar D type
> ...


I am not dissing the cars. What I mean is simple people's car that have charm. I see a lot of triple figure cars in that line up.

I'm taking things like the VW bug, and even the Ghia was branded as the worlds slowest sports car.

The original fiat 500, the Citroen 2cv. 

There's charm to straight forward honest cars. I can't feel bumps in the road in my bug. But I can in my modern car. This car is an era of a different time, and my example was made in Mexico for the domestic market so it is really that basic.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I’m going to watch Infinity War...
> 
> ...


Priorities lol.  Oh well, I mean you’ve worked hard all year, treat yo self


GreenZone said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> Jaguar E type (one of the fastest production cars for its time)
> Jaguar D type
> ...


Jaguar’s been my dream car for years... too bad I’ll never be able to afford one lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

I’m apparently in trouble for hiring a dating couple and a driver who turned out to be shit

But like excuse the fuck out of me, we cannot afford to be picky right now and I’m not gonna keep letting a short staff be a customer threat when I’m gonna get chewed out for that too.  Maybe do your fucking job and hire people so I don’t constantly have to do it and get yelled at for it.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> All the sunshine. xD
> 
> I'm the opposite. I hate mornings with a fiery passion.


Me too. I absolutely hate mornings.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Priorities lol.  Oh well, I mean you’ve worked hard all year, treat yo self
> 
> Jaguar’s been my dream car for years... too bad I’ll never be able to afford one lol




get an X type that was my first car they're not that expensive mine was 10k i think however i think European cars are much cheaper in Aus than in America i'm not sure they're not considered luxury exotic brands here unless you're talking Auston Martin




DarkoKavinsky said:


> I can't feel bumps in the road in my bug. But I can in my modern car.



ive never driven a bug but that's really odd it must be well engineered if you can't feel the road though i don't know how i'd feel about that most sports cars are made to feel the road for a reason but family sadans aren't


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> get an X type that was my first car they're not that expensive mine was 10k i think however i think European cars are much cheaper in Aus than in America i'm not sure they're not considered luxury exotic brands here unless you're talking Auston Martin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's meant to go over rough dirt shitty roads. Literally car was designed during the 1930's so that should give you an idea of the infrastructure however that being said. It's simple reliable transportation that will go around bendy roads. You don't have a lot of power but frankly you don't need it.

That's the humorous thing.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Me too. I absolutely hate mornings.



Agreed. They are indeed evil!

Also the skunk, is a VERY nocturnal animal. Mornings make for a very quiet, grumpy skunk.

Was pondering how much of the US is covered in cement, today, such that people can drive and park, as a kind of abstract thought, while on the train down here. Or: if you took the surface area of all parking loots in the US, how big would that area be? Or, of all paved roads and surfaces, period? These are the od thoughts I ponder, here : )


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Agreed. They are indeed evil!
> 
> Also the skunk, is a VERY nocturnal animal. Mornings make for a very quiet, grumpy skunk.
> 
> Was pondering how much of the US is covered in cement, today, such that people can drive and park, as a kind of abstract thought, while on the train down here. Or: if you took the surface area of all parking loots in the US, how big would that area be? Or, of all paved roads and surfaces, period? These are the od thoughts I ponder, here : )


If you fly in a plane look out the window it's mind blowing seeing how carved out the us is. It looks like a patchwork quilt from up there


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> If you fly in a plane look out the window it's mind blowing seeing how carved out the us is. It looks like a patchwork quilt from up there



Yeah, I recall flying over Phoenix, AZ at a layover, and thinking: My God, that looks like a horrible place to live. One giant, never-ending, monotonous looking sprawling suburb of cement, flat and with no real focus; just a repetition of yards and strip malls.  (and heat, and dust and very old, cranky people and dry skin and lizards) I was scared.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I recall flying over Phoenix, AZ at a layover, and thinking: My God, that looks like a horrible place to live. One giant, never-ending, monotonous looking sprawling suburb of cement, flat and with no real focus; just a repetition of yards and strip malls.  (and heat, and dust and very old, cranky people and dry skin and lizards) I was scared.


Yeah I'd buy a car from Arizona. Wouldn't want to live there. Flying over Texas showed me a massive amount of variety. Minnesota. It's a bunch of flat land with lakes and roads. :v it's cold and the people are cranky.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> get an X type that was my first car they're not that expensive mine was 10k i think however i think European cars are much cheaper in Aus than in America i'm not sure they're not considered luxury exotic brands here unless you're talking Auston Martin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah I’m pretty sure here they cost my entire yearly salary lol.  Oooh or one of these.  Since were talking about vehicles that I will never actually even get close to :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I recall flying over Phoenix, AZ at a layover, and thinking: My God, that looks like a horrible place to live. One giant, never-ending, monotonous looking sprawling suburb of cement, flat and with no real focus; just a repetition of yards and strip malls.  (and heat, and dust and very old, cranky people and dry skin and lizards) I was scared.


Maybe I'm weird, but I kinda like Arizona.  I have some family I visit in Phoenix, and they have a couple of nice hiking trails nearby.  The air is dry too, so the heat ends up not bothering much.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Maybe I'm weird, but I kinda like Arizona.  I have some family I visit in Phoenix, and they have a couple of nice hiking trails nearby.  The air is dry too, so the heat ends up not bothering much.



Ah, I can see where it'd have some pluses. And I heard Tucson is nice, and sorta artsy. And I also am a huge fan of cacti, and canyons.  

But I think as a person who can't drive, it'd be a very hard place to get around, in terms of how it's laid out/mass transit.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I can see where it'd have some pluses. And I heard Tucson is nice, and sorta artsy. And I also am a huge fan of cacti, and canyons.
> 
> But I think as a person who can't drive, it'd be a very hard place to get around, in terms of how it's laid out/mass transit.


Never stayed there long enough to find out, but I could see that being a problem.  It still makes for a nice vacation spot though, my company is even hosting their off-site meeting in Arizona.

They certainly do have some beautiful scenery and wildlife.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

What do I do if frustration and anxiety reaches a fever pitch and I can’t calm tf down I feel like I NEED to fucking break something or scream or cry and I can’t because I don’t want anyone else to know


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What do I do if frustration and anxiety reaches a fever pitch and I can’t calm tf down I feel like I NEED to fucking break something or scream or cry and I can’t because I don’t want anyone else to know


I put on some ambient music, then close my eyes and focus on breathing.

You could try this site: musicForProgramming("50: Misc.");


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

If things get really bad, I separate myself from whatever is going on and take a walk.


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 25, 2018)

Ahh 
I have a date to the formal!
I am one happy catbee!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ahh
> I have a date to the formal!
> I am one happy catbee!


Congrats, love. Who's the unlucky bastard who is going woth you? xD


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Congrats, love. Who's the unlucky bastard who is going woth you? xD


A girl named Trinmoose
She's on the furryland discord server I think (If she hasn't left)
She was my first friend when I moved over here


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> A girl named Trinmoose
> She's on the furryland discord server I think (If she hasn't left)
> She was my first friend when I moved over here


Not bad.

Have fun. =w=

Trinmoose is still on FurryLand. Just checked.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> A girl named Trinmoose
> She's on the furryland discord server I think (If she hasn't left)
> She was my first friend when I moved over here



Aw! That's nice to hear. Hope ya have a good time.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yah I’m pretty sure here they cost my entire yearly salary lol.  Oooh or one of these.  Since were talking about vehicles that I will never actually even get close to :V



you get paid less than $5000 a year?
Jaguar X-Type For Sale - Carsforsale.com


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you get paid less than $5000 a year?
> Jaguar X-Type For Sale - Carsforsale.com


Wow, that is definitely not what I remember seeing at the dealership where I used to live


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I put on some ambient music, then close my eyes and focus on breathing.
> 
> You could try this site: musicForProgramming("50: Misc.");


I sat outside and chainsmoked for a while.  Not the healthiest option but the emotional outbursts aren’t as bad as they used to be


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

Only 3 days left until I hit the liquor hard. 

Time to celebrate all the progress I've made.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wow, that is definitely not what I remember seeing at the dealership where I used to live



the X type was never an expensive car it was designed and priced for young people to compete with the BMW M3 and the Audi A8 when i got mine it was actually $15,000 that was almost 6 years ago so 

but you do have expensive oldish models the S type is still 30k i think and the (i forget the model name) is still close to $100K


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

They were hefty price tags, that’s all I really remember.  The lot was a little out of the way of my route to work, and when I relied on the bus line I passed it every day.  Haven’t been out there since I started driving tho


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 25, 2018)

Aw is that troll from a couple of days ago gone? I found him amusing.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> Aw is that troll from a couple of days ago gone? I found him amusing.


Which one :V

As far as I'm aware they were all banned.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> They were hefty price tags, that’s all I really remember.  The lot was a little out of the way of my route to work, and when I relied on the bus line I passed it every day.  Haven’t been out there since I started driving tho



the newer ones can but Jags buisness model changed they're not exclusively for the wealthy anymore at some point i plan on getting one of these












and its not super expensive its cheaper than some cars my friends have just got

but i want to get a landrover before i do that and set it up as like a proper offroader  car


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the newer ones can but Jags buisness model changed they're not exclusively for the wealthy anymore at some point i plan on getting one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are definitely the most economically friendly luxury cars I’ve seen.  They’re subtle, which is what drew me to them in the first place


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Which one :V
> 
> As far as I'm aware they were all banned.


There was a really persistent one that kept coming back. I guess they got bored though. :C


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> They are definitely the most economically friendly luxury cars I’ve seen.  They’re subtle, which is what drew me to them in the first place




yeah it was a toss up between staying with Jag or going with Audi but i got to stay firm with British cars

its my environment i guess my grandfather always had British cars he's currently got a Jaguar E type a Jaguar XF and had a mini minor for the longest time he sold it to a guy in the early 2000s and it went on to become the fastest Minis in the world for a while


----------



## Karatine (Apr 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I recall flying over Phoenix, AZ at a layover, and thinking: My God, that looks like a horrible place to live. One giant, never-ending, monotonous looking sprawling suburb of cement, flat and with no real focus; just a repetition of yards and strip malls.  (and heat, and dust and very old, cranky people and dry skin and lizards) I was scared.


Yeah, driving through the suburbs of Pheonix is pretty horrible because it's just endless rows of identical houses, and my sense of direction gets utterly defeated without street signs. Let's not forget about the golf courses.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Yeah, driving through the suburbs of Pheonix is pretty horrible because it's just endless rows of identical houses, and my sense of direction gets utterly defeated without street signs. Let's not forget about the golf courses.




its a style of suburb called.... something i forget the name but its basically just very cheap large scale housing built by one developer


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Not bad.
> 
> Have fun. =w=


Thanks ^w^


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

actually can i bring up that point

i live in an area that looks exactly like this (googled the developer)














looks nice right? like you're living in a movie set in the not too distant future

no do you know how fucking creepy it actually is? everything is clean its not normal for Humans to be clean there's no graffiti anywhere the 24/7 Community Gym isn't even manned or anything you just scan a card to go in this place just gives me a weird vibe of complacency and dystopia like there's some one always watching

apart from the other guys from my work who got places here everyone else is exactly the same mothers or suit and tie office workers and they're all always so happy all the time its not fucking normal

there's strict cleanness and order but there's no one around to enforce it


----------



## avisa (Apr 25, 2018)

EAR/ONS was arrested today.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

avisa said:


> EAR/ONS was arrested today.



what?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

EAR/ONS is actually a website that tracks down stalkers and predators and keeps people updated on convicted felons in this field.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> EAR/ONS is actually a website that tracks down stalkers and predators and keeps people updated on convicted felons in this field.




fake news its referring to a killer literally called EAR/ONS

Eastern Bay Rapist/ Original Night Stalker


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> fake news its referring to a killer literally called EAR/ONS
> 
> Eastern Bay Rapist/ Original Night Stalker


Oh. Ok then.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Totes cool, hope you get some rest
> 
> damn y’all both leaving?


I'm back. On the forum. In real life, I'm in France now. My flight was hella long, but I'll be around for a minute.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2018)

How did this forum got so active all of a sudden?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

avisa said:


> EAR/ONS was arrested today.


The headlines I saw suggest that the arrest only _may_ be linked.  Hope it’s true and the fucker fries.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm back. On the forum. In real life, I'm in France now. My flight was hella long, but I'll be around for a minute.


Welcome back, glad you made it safe


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh. Ok then.


LOL.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Welcome back, glad you made it safe


Thanks. I'm glad too. I'm not cut out for that _Castaway _shit. What's been cooking?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> The headlines I saw suggest that the arrest only _may_ be linked.  Hope it’s true and the fucker fries.


You'd think in this day and age we would have better ways of tracking these people down. At least another one is either dead or behind bars. I had a friend who was a survivor of people like this and its not the kind of thing that you can just forget and move on.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> How did this forum got so active all of a sudden?


This is unusual?  What's the place usually like.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

For those who don't know:

Golden State Killer - Wikipedia

Holy fuck.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> This is unusual?  What's the place usually like.


I'm from Phoenix forums, I had no idea how active this place is.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You'd think in this day and age we would have better ways of tracking these people down. At least another one is either dead or behind bars. I had a friend who was a survivor of people like this and its not the kind of thing that you can just forget and move on.


Most people are surprised when they hear I support the death penalty, but there’s conditions.  The biggest problem is the judicial system.  A death penalty trial costs more than to house an inmate for the rest of their life, and the better attorneys the state hires, the more it costs taxpayers.  In an ideal world we would have a much more accurate reading and would be able to confirm without the shadow of a doubt that every single person convicted is deserving of the death penalty.  Unfortunately that will probably never be the case.  4% of inmates currently awaiting execution are innocent and for some reason nobody thinks there’s a fucking problem with that.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> I'm from Phoenix forums, I had no idea how active this place is.



Ah, I think a good number of others have been posting here now, who had been posting here...Garth, Battlechili, some others. I used to post as Fossa there, but it got REALLY slow...and for all the imperfections of the place here, there's still a lotta nice furs I've met, and it tends to stay pretty active. And, you're always getting new people, which is nice. So all in all, it's been fun.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Most people are surprised when they hear I support the death penalty, but there’s conditions.  The biggest problem is the judicial system.  A death penalty trial costs more than to house an inmate for the rest of their life, and the better attorneys the state hires, the more it costs taxpayers.  In an ideal world we would have a much more accurate reading and would be able to confirm without the shadow of a doubt that every single person convicted is deserving of the death penalty.  Unfortunately that will probably never be the case.  4% of inmates currently awaiting execution are innocent and for some reason nobody thinks there’s a fucking problem with that.


That's one of the main concerns people have with the death penalty. What if he is innocent? I always ask myself this every time someone is convicted. Evidence can be fabricated. It happens all the time. What's worse is that the court system can be racially biased, and certain ethnicities actually are more likely to receive longer or harsher sentences than others.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's one of the main concerns people have with the death penalty. What if he is innocent? I always ask myself this every time someone is convicted. Evidence can be fabricated. It happens all the time. What's worse is that the court system can be racially biased, and certain ethnicities actually are more likely to receive longer or harsher sentences than others.


Human capability will always be flawed.  Nothing will be perfect.  DNA evidence isn’t even as strong an argument as it used to be.  25 years ago it was iron clad and damningly accurate evidence, now the accuracy sits at around 68%.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's one of the main concerns people have with the death penalty. What if he is innocent? I always ask myself this every time someone is convicted. Evidence can be fabricated. It happens all the time. What's worse is that the court system can be racially biased, and certain ethnicities actually are more likely to receive longer or harsher sentences than others.


I agree.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Human capability will always be flawed.  Nothing will be perfect.  DNA evidence isn’t even as strong an argument as it used to be.  25 years ago it was iron clad and damningly accurate evidence, now the accuracy sits at around 68%.


Bottom line is, If your going to sentence someone to death, they damn well better be guilty in every way. No excuses.

EDIT: For serious crimes like rape and murder.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Bottom line is, If your going to sentence someone to death, they damn well better be guilty in every way. No excuses.
> 
> EDIT: For serious crimes like rape and murder.


Yeah, but that is a lot easier said than done. Simplified, a lot prosecutors stateside _do not_ want to admit they brought wrongful charges against an innocent party. Also, like you said, evidence can be fabricated by investigators following the ABC mentality for cases.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yeah, but that is a lot easier said than done. Simplified, a lot prosecutors stateside _do not_ want to admit they brought wrongful charges against an innocent party. Also, like you said, evidence can be fabricated by investigators following the ABC mentality for cases.


Yes, it can be fabricated. To be honest there really is no way to be 100% sure. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes, it can be fabricated. To be honest there really is no way to be 100% sure. Correct me if I'm wrong.


If you're talking about DNA evidence, it can be considered ironclad in certain cases and you'd better believe that the chain of custody needs to be maintained. However, it depends on how it was collected, preserved, and analyzed.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

Another two commissions bought. I need to stop spending so much on commissions..


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Another two commissions bought. I need to stop spending so much on commissions..


I never bought a commission. I need to draw a reference sheet.


----------



## avisa (Apr 25, 2018)

fuk commies, am i right


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Most people are surprised when they hear I support the death penalty, but there’s conditions.  The biggest problem is the judicial system.  A death penalty trial costs more than to house an inmate for the rest of their life, and the better attorneys the state hires, the more it costs taxpayers.  In an ideal world we would have a much more accurate reading and would be able to confirm without the shadow of a doubt that every single person convicted is deserving of the death penalty.  Unfortunately that will probably never be the case.  4% of inmates currently awaiting execution are innocent and for some reason nobody thinks there’s a fucking problem with that.




I’m actually 50/50 on it. 

Part of me says death to all murderers and rapists. 

Then the other part of me wants to keep them in life behind bars because the atheist in me knows there’s no punishment or slight bit of suffering for them after death.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

avisa said:


> fuk commies, am i right


I'm capitalist. I think communism is a failed ideology, as the Cold War proved, and they'll never have the traction they once did. I think have right to free speech and exist. But I don't know what you mean by "fucking" them.

Odd comment to bring up.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I’m actually 50/50 on it.
> 
> Part of me says death to all murderers and rapists.
> 
> Then the other part of me wants to keep them in life behind bars because the atheist in me knows there’s no punishment or slight bit of suffering for them after death.


I feel you, but the problem is how do you know for certain a defendant _is _guilty. That's the thorny part.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm capitalist. I think communism is a failed ideology, as the Cold War proved, and they'll never have the traction they once did. I think have right to free speech and exist. But I don't know what you mean by "fucking" them.
> 
> Odd comment to bring up.


I think it was a pun on commissions?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 25, 2018)

avisa said:


> fuk commies, am i right



If there's mutual attraction and consent there, then sure, why not?!


----------



## avisa (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I think it was a pun on commissions?


Yep. lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I think it was a pun on commissions?





avisa said:


> Yep. lol


Whoops. Sorries.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

avisa said:


> Yep. lol


Damn commies keep taking away all our hard earned cash :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I never bought a commission. I need to draw a reference sheet.


Heh.

I've spent about $2000 on commissions thus far, approximately.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Damn commies keep taking away all our hard earned cash :V


Are there artists who do decent animated avatars?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Heh.
> 
> I've spent about $2000 on commissions thus far, approximately.


That's a lot of cash!!!

I just draw my own art. I'm not a pro at all, but I try to get better.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Heh.
> 
> I've spent about $2000 on commissions thus far, approximately.


Damn.

I'm way too frugal.  Even started learning how to draw so that I wouldn't have to commission my icon.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Are there artists who do decent animated avatars?


I've seen a few good artists that do animated pixel-style avitars.  Can't remember off the top of my head though.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

I wish this forum handed out better generic icons.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I've seen a few good artists that do animated pixel-style avitars.  Can't remember off the top of my head though.


Who would you recommend for just an icon?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's a lot of cash!!!
> 
> I just draw my own art. I'm not a pro at all, but I try to get better.


Hehe. Once I got a taste of commissioning back in August-ish 2016 I've steadily added to my commission list. I just hit 101 total commissions, or pieces done. I have art I haven't uploaded yet to my FA. I have like 4 pieces up coming I intend to upload once they are done. 



DeeTheDragon said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'm way too frugal.  Even started learning how to draw so that I wouldn't have to commission my icon.


Heh. I like helping artists out. They get money, I get art. Capitalism, baby!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I wish this forum handed out better generic icons.


I could try drawing you an icon if you're interested.

Found the artist I mentioned.  They go by onigiryStuff on DeviantArt


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Realizes he doesn't have a furry pic..* well, shit.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I could try drawing you an icon if you're interested.
> 
> Found the artist I mentioned.  They go by onigiryStuff on DeviantArt


I just might take you up on that. When I get back stateside, we can talk rates.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> *Realizes he doesn't have a furry pic..* well, shit.


Dude, it's okay. Just be interesting.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> *Realizes he doesn't have a furry pic..* well, shit.


Eh. Don't have to worry about that shit, mate.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh. Don't have to worry about that shit, mate.


Thanks Yakamaru, and I have a couple of ideas for my furry


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Thanks Yakamaru, and I have a couple of ideas for my furry


What are you thinking?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I just might take you up on that. When I get back stateside, we can talk rates.


I'm not comfortable taking people's money yet; I only started learning how to draw this year.  I'll think of it as a practice exercise.



Skylar2505 said:


> *Realizes he doesn't have a furry pic..* well, shit.


You spoke up, so now you're invited too.
Attendance is mandatory >:V


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

well, for the hair, it could be like Mettaton EX's (only the hair over the eye thing) and a grey line of fur like a battle scar down the other.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm not comfortable taking people's money yet; I only started learning how to draw this year.  I'll think of it as a practice exercise.
> 
> 
> You spoke up, so now you're invited too.
> Attendance is mandatory >:V


Yay?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm not comfortable taking people's money yet; I only started learning how to draw this year.  I'll think of it as a practice exercise.
> 
> 
> You spoke up, so now you're invited too.
> Attendance is mandatory >:V


Thanks, though if you change your mind, let me know. But do Skylar's first. I need think about what I'd ask for.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Yay?


It is a serious offer, but stick with what's going to make you happy.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Thanks, though if you change your mind, let me know. But do Skylar's first. I need think about what I'd ask for.


I don't need money, lol
That's actually the topic of my next comic page.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

I watched Infinity War, and it had a plot twist that a knew was coming. That’s all I’m saying, but it’s still a good movie.


----------



## avisa (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice to meet you Skylar!


----------



## avisa (Apr 25, 2018)

Haven't seen Infinity War yet. Pls put spoilers in spoilers if you are gonna post them  (not aimed at asassinator, his post was perfectly fine lol, just dont wanna be spoiled in this thread)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

avisa said:


> Haven't seen Infinity War yet. Pls put spoilers in spoilers if you are gonna post them  (not aimed at asassinator, his post was perfectly fine lol, just dont wanna be spoiled in this thread)


K

Whoever wants a spoiler I put it here:


Spoiler: Movie Plot Twist



There was no happy ending. Like in the comics, Thanos snapped his fingers and wiped out half of the universe, although his reasoning was different this time. In the comics, he did it to please Mistress Death, this time it was to save the universe. At the end, he lives a peaceful life as a farmer in a barren planet...


Until the next Avengers probably XD


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

avisa said:


> Nice to meet you Skylar!


Oh, you too.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> It is a serious offer, but stick with what's going to make you happy.


The mandatory meeting will be hard to get to 'cause I have school but ok.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> The mandatory meeting will be hard to get to 'cause I have school but ok.


& also, I'm doing my homework now. so, Multi tasking!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> The mandatory meeting will be hard to get to 'cause I have school but ok.


Just send me a DM or something when you have time.  I wouldn't even be able to start drawing till this weekend d:


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Just send me a DM or something when you have time.  I wouldn't even be able to start drawing till this weekend d:


Well, I might be on tomrow


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 25, 2018)

@PolarizedBear 
When I just blew $100 on a mobile game





That's OK :V 
I have Shino senpai now


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

ANd I thought Fortnite stole money easily :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

That game looks so addictive.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> ANd I thought Fortnite stole money easily :V


ya, them "V-bucks"


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey Infrarednexus, what does the scouter say about Kakarot's power level?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> ANd I thought Fortnite stole money easily :V


I must have Shino OK? I-its not my fault he's cute!


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I must have Shino OK? I-its not my fault he's cute!


*MY reaction, in a nutshell:*HOLY MOTHERLOAD OF SHIT KAWIWI!!!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Hey Infrarednexus, what does the scouter say about Kakarot's power level?


( ͡ಠ ʖ̯ ͡ಠ).......... 1,246,679,070,611


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> ( ͡ಠ ʖ̯ ͡ಠ)..........


say it, say it *It seems Skylar is wagging his tail it makes Nexus unconfortable*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> say it, say it *It seems Skylar is wagging his tail it makes Nexus unconfortable*


It's very high buddy. It's very, very high.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

*facepalms* Do you even know the joke?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I must have Shino OK? I-its not my fault he's cute!


Good art. <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> *facepalms* Do you even know the joke?


I've heard this joke over 9,000 times. *facepalms back*


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

oh, and how do you change the title  of your profile like _yours_


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I've heard the joke over 9,000 times. *facepalms back*


*laughs IRL* so u do


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> oh, and how do you change the title  of your profile like _yours_


You can edit all of that in your options menu at the top of the page.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

and how do u do that? im confused


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

u no what, i need to go BOI everyone!!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

ok boi


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

What's going on?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> What's going on?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


>


I'll accept this.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

Jfc why does all the weird shit happen when I’m gone


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 25, 2018)

That moment when someone has a big, intact male pitbull. IQ TEST = FAILED


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That moment when someone has a big, intact male pitbull. IQ TEST = FAILED


I don’t get it.  Is it specifically necessary for the dog to be neutered?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Jfc why does all the weird shit happen when I’m gone


Because bears are scurry to us smaller furries.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Because bears are scurry to us smaller furries.


boo


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I don’t get it.  Is it specifically necessary for the dog to be neutered?


If you got a female dog in anywhere near you'll find out your answer soon enough :v


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> boo



Eeek! *flies to rafters*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I don’t get it.  Is it specifically necessary for the dog to be neutered?



Well no. Main point is the type of dog and the fact they were pretty trashy looking couple.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 25, 2018)

@Wollymon I need that ref picturreeeee!

3:<

I's ready.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Jfc why does all the weird shit happen when I’m gone


What happened?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

I dunno


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello people. I have to sleep soon, but how's the life thing going? I'm stuck getting up early all week because people are giving me almost too much work, as in I feel like I'm half-dead getting home.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Hello people. I have to sleep soon, but how's the life thing going? I'm stuck getting up early all week because people are giving me almost too much work, as in I feel like I'm half-dead getting home.


Hello, I’m in middle school right now preparing for a test. Have fun sleeping!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hello, I’m in middle school right now preparing for a test. Have fun sleeping!


I will try, I haven't been good on that lately. `~`
Also, middle school at 17? I was in middle starting at 12, so I'm curious.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Anybody here?


----------



## avisa (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Anybody here?


Yea


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 26, 2018)

guess whos kinda back
don't think I will be posting much as I used to


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I will try, I haven't been good on that lately. `~`
> Also, middle school at 17? I was in middle starting at 12, so I'm curious.


LOL I'm 14


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> guess whos kinda back
> don't think I will be posting much as I used to


I don't know you


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

avisa said:


> Yea


What's new with you?


SveltColt said:


> guess whos kinda back
> don't think I will be posting much as I used to


Nice to have you back. What's up.


Asassinator said:


> LOL I'm 14


Dude. The heck with it. I'm done arguing about the age gate. What's good with you?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What's new with you?
> 
> Nice to have you back. What's up.
> 
> Dude. The heck with it. I'm done arguing about the age gate. What's good with you?


Ok. I just finished lunch and am now in the library with a bunch of weebs.

Then again, I'm a furry, so I might be worse XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I must have Shino OK? I-its not my fault he's cute!


What the fresh fuck is this?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Ok. I just finished lunch and am now in the library with a bunch of weebs.
> 
> Then again, I'm a furry, so I might be worse XD


Eh. At least you're not doing this during class.

I'm in the Netherlands now. I have to say Amsterdam is nice, especially the canals.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Eh. At least you're not doing this during class.
> 
> I'm in the Netherlands now. I have to say Amsterdam is nice, especially the canals.


I do it in class too.

I'm such a rebel don't tell my teacher :3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> What the fresh fuck is this?


My good man, a child is present.

What seems to be the problem?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I do it in class too.
> 
> I'm such a rebel don't tell my teacher :3


What? Back in the day, teacher would've been confiscated that phone, son. Teachers are slacking, seriously. One of them had an angled mirror hung up on back wall to see what we were doing behind our desks. Many a kid lost their property.

Anyway, I guess you're just killing time.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

What’s goin on


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What? Back in the day, teacher would've been confiscated that phone, son. Teachers are slacking, seriously. One of them had an angled mirror hung up on back wall to see what we were doing behind our desks. Many a kid lost their property.
> 
> Anyway, I guess you're just killing time.


It wasn’t even worth it when i was in school.  Everyone had Razrs and whatnot so the temptation wasn’t super strong


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What? Back in the day, teacher would've been confiscated that phone, son. Teachers are slacking, seriously. One of them had an angled mirror hung up on back wall to see what we were doing behind our desks. Many a kid lost their property.
> 
> Anyway, I guess you're just killing time.


I use school iPad obviously.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It wasn’t even worth it when i was in school.  Everyone had Razrs and whatnot so the temptation wasn’t super strong


Yes! How are you doing on the dark side of the Earth?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> My good man, a child is present.
> 
> What seems to be the problem?


There's a minor here?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yes! How are you doing on the dark side of the Earth?


Absolutely frazzled lol what’s cookin in here


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> There's a minor here?


Ah you're back, together with BattleChilli, nice to have you here again :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Absolutely frazzled lol what’s cookin in here



smokey mountain meatballs and some health drink thing


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ah you're back, together with BattleChilli, nice to have you here again :V


BC was always here, I tend to come and go as I feel.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

holy shit you guys we won the latest meme war 

www.theaustralian.com.au: Nocookies


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> BC was always here, I tend to come and go as I feel.


Gotcha! I hope you don't mind if I talk the "usual" :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> smokey mountain meatballs and some health drink thing


What the hell are Smokey mountain meatballs??  I live a state away from them and I have no idea what that is


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What the hell are Smokey mountain meatballs??  I live a state away from them and I have no idea what that is



i don't know its just high in protein and low in fat


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Gotcha! I hope you don't mind if I talk the "usual" :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I must have Shino OK? I-its not my fault he's cute!


You play Tokyo Afterschool Summoners too?!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't know its just high in protein and low in fat


That certainly doesn’t sound like the regional diet.  Huh.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

I put a disclaimer on my siggy :V

May god bless my soul :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> You play Tokyo Afterschool Summoners too?!!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That certainly doesn’t sound like the regional diet.  Huh.



nah so i always keep these meals called youfoodz here's an ad (yes they do look like that as they're not frozen )





but a mate said to try this other brand called Core Power Food its frozen but better for people like me Youfoodz is more for i guess like yuppies that cbf cooking its healthy but follows a lot of nutritional fads


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> wheredidyoucomefrom.jpg


I am John Titor
I've come from the future in the hopes of interrogating furries to find out the whereabouts of the IBM 5100. And thus my travels have brought me here. ...I may have been watching Stein's;Gate recently

In all seriousness I just happened to be in the right place at the right time. I wanted to reply with a good anime reaction pic, but I don't have anything quite relevant on me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I am John Titor
> I've come from the future in the hopes of interrogating furries to find out the whereabouts of the IBM 5100. And thus my travels have brought me here. ...I may have been watching Stein's;Gate recently
> 
> In all seriousness I just happened to be in the right place at the right time. I wanted to reply with a good anime reaction pic, but I don't have anything quite relevant on me.


Wasnt reaction GIF imperial's specialty? :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wasnt reaction GIF imperial's specialty? :V







Whatever do you mean?
Its not as if I don't have my own supply. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I put a disclaimer on my siggy :V
> 
> May god bless my soul :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> View attachment 31167


I hate it when you point me my mistakes. >.>


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2018)

lmao


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Wow. It got crowded here.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hate it when you point me my mistakes. >.>


Don't you have a boyfriend? The fox guy? I'm sure he'll be happy to help you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> Don't you have a boyfriend? The fox guy? I'm sure he'll be happy to help you.


ohh... we.. we broke up recently..


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> ohh... we.. we broke up recently..


Sorry to hear that. His loss.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> There's a minor here?


Hi I'm the minor


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> ohh... we.. we broke up recently..


Is that why you're so thirsty?


Asassinator said:


> Hi I'm the minor


I hope from the bottom of my heart that you grow up to be a normal person.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> I hope from the bottom of my heart that you grow up to be a normal person.


Don't worry, I'm getting there


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Don't worry, I'm getting there


That's what they all say.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's what they all say.


You got me


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah so i always keep these meals called youfoodz here's an ad (yes they do look like that as they're not frozen )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me tag your NSFW posts


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Excuse me tag your NSFW posts




i didn't know what you meant till i read the title of the video yall just jelly that we have real food here instead of deep fried lard dipped in batter then deepfried again


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i didn't know what you meant till i read the title of the video yall just jelly that we have real food here instead of deep fried lard dipped in batter then deepfried again


There’s not a whole lot we can do about it either, short of producing your own but most people don’t have those resources.  I live in a pretty tight apartment complex so there’s no chance in hell for a veggie garden or anything


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> There’s not a whole lot we can do about it either, short of producing your own but most people don’t have those resources.  I live in a pretty tight apartment complex so there’s no chance in hell for a veggie garden or anything



wait what? you can't get fresh stuff? like at all? don't people from cali go on and on about "from farm to table" a lot of the stuff we have here be it spinach or fish has when packaged on the label somewhere


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> wait what? you can't get fresh stuff? like at all? don't people from cali go on and on about "from farm to table" a lot of the stuff we have here be it spinach or fish has when packaged on the label somewhere


I mean the way you make it sound it’s not nearly the same quality lol.  There’s better quality stuff of course but it’s super expensive.  Lots of people really can’t afford to eat like that


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean the way you make it sound it’s not nearly the same quality lol.  There’s better quality stuff of course but it’s super expensive.  Lots of people really can’t afford to eat like that



i hate America so much sometimes you can't deny people nutrition like that you can't just go "eat your bag of chemicals and shut the fuck up"


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

I do find pretty good discounts at Kroger sometimes, though.  And apparently they’re the only grocery store chain that has grapefruit.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

like its not expensive or fancy its just food


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> wait what? you can't get fresh stuff? like at all? don't people from cali go on and on about "from farm to table" a lot of the stuff we have here be it spinach or fish has when packaged on the label somewhere



I live in Cali and I get fresh produce all the time for super cheap. Don't know where WMBH lives but certainly not everywhere in America is a food desert.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i hate America so much sometimes you can't deny people nutrition like that you can't just go "eat your bag of chemicals and shut the fuck up"


Oh they don’t “deny” anyone anything... you just gotta have the money to back it up

Butter and saltine crackers can often be classified as a “meal”


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I live in Cali and I get fresh produce all the time for super cheap. Don't know where WMBH lives but certainly not everywhere in America is a food desert.


True, the part I’m describing is the lowest quality food can get overall, but it is a reality for many people.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh they don’t “deny” anyone anything... you just gotta have the money to back it up
> 
> Butter and saltine crackers can often be classified as a “meal”



i guess that's America for you in all honestly people would charge you for breathing if they could 




GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I live in Cali and I get fresh produce all the time for super cheap. Don't know where WMBH lives but certainly not everywhere in America is a food desert.



yeah but California is very independent in a lot of ways its probably cheap because its local BearHands its probably imported from across the country or from overseas i know a lot of our produce goes to America


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

I also live in the state with possibly the highest concentration of welfare recipients, poorest counties, and largest amount of people who vote against their own interests.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but California is very independent in a lot of ways its probably cheap because its local BearHands its probably imported from across the country or from overseas i know a lot of our produce goes to America



Mmmm America is a big big place. Depends where you live I guess. And yea, California is one of the breadbasket states where much of the nation's food is grown.



WithMyBearHands said:


> I also live in the state with possibly the highest concentration of welfare recipients, poorest counties, and largest amount of people who vote against their own interests.



Kentucky? V:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Mmmm America is a big big place. Depends where you live I guess. And yea, California is one of the breadbasket states where much of the nation's food is grown.
> 
> 
> 
> Kentucky? V:


Fuck ya got me


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I also live in the state with possibly the highest concentration of welfare recipients, poorest counties, and largest amount of people who vote against their own interests.




look in the sake of clarity the YouFoodz are about $10 each that's expensive even for here but it works out in the long run $50 a week for dinners probably saves $50-$70 per week


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> look in the sake of clarity the YouFoodz are about $10 each that's expensive even for here but it works out in the long run $50 a week for dinners probably saves $50-$70 per week


I could do that if I balanced it with super cheap meals.  We have a similar food delivery system that sends you healthy meal kits about 3-4 days a week.  My aunt said it’s like $20-25 for two servings but it’s worth it


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I could do that if I balanced it with super cheap meals.  We have a similar food delivery system that sends you healthy meal kits about 3-4 days a week.  My aunt said it’s like $20-25 for two servings but it’s worth it



our ones become popular because its as advertised what you see in the adverts is exactly what you get other companies don't do that so they have gone to delivered meal plans i think the cheapest (breakfast lunch dinner) is $200 a week though


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

yeah basic clean eating meal plan 3 meals a day no snacks is $208 per week
youfoodz.com: Clean Eating


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

I know this may seem like an odd thing to point out as a contributor, but there’s a lot of people in low income areas that work in food service and usually get a free meal when they work.  I eat food from my work place too but we don’t have anything greasy or deep fried or anything, and I trust it cause I know exactly where it comes from and how it’s prepped


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah basic clean eating meal plan 3 meals a day no snacks is $208 per week
> youfoodz.com: Clean Eating


That would still be a really good chunk of my paycheck.  Enough to hurt


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I know this may seem like an odd thing to point out as a contributor, but there’s a lot of people in low income areas that work in food service and usually get a free meal when they work.  I eat food from my work place too but we don’t have anything greasy or deep fried or anything, and I trust it cause I know exactly where it comes from and how it’s prepped




true but you guys are also nuts with the calories i saw one of those videos that said "10 foods that aren't actually healthy" and one of them was low fat avocado dip (cause i use it on sandwiches) it said it had 300 calories per serving i was thinking "oh shit!" and checked mine and it was 17 calories per serving like you guys add so much shit to things your bread tastes like spongecake to us its sickeningly sweet 




WithMyBearHands said:


> That would still be a really good chunk of my paycheck.  Enough to hurt



look in all honesty it would hurt me too but i think if i could fully commit to just sticking with that food and occasionally buying a snack it might save me a bit of money but we're not talking a lot i usually spend between $20-$30 a day on groceries i'm one of those people who just goes to the store per day and buys stuff as i need it i don't do a weekly shop


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

$208 a week for 3 meals a day seems pricey for what you're getting. A lot of those dishes look like they'd be cheaper to make if you googled a recipe and bought the ingredients yourself.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> $208 a week for 3 meals a day seems pricey for what you're getting. A lot of those dishes look like they'd be cheaper to make if you googled a recipe and bought the ingredients yourself.



you're looking at about $25 at least per meal to make yourself if not more cause there's a ton of ingredients and for a single person living on their own a lot of that would go to waste


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

Most of the ingredients are produce though. So single ingredients would run from like .20 to a dollar tops since they usually get priced by weight. And I notice a lot of the dishes use cheaper meats like pork loin and turkey breast. Also eggs: the ultimate filling budget food. Things you could easily reuse the leftovers for other dishes the next day.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

@GarthTheWereWolf 

just quickly looked up one of the ingredients list

Pesto Risotto Rice (45%) [Cooked Rice (72%), Risotto Sauce (28%) (Pesto (39%) (Soy, Basil, Canola Oil, Parmesan Cheese (Milk, Salt, Cashews, Pine Nuts, Citric Acid (300), Vinegar, Garlic,), Cream (Skim Milk, Cream, Thickener (1442), Emulsifier (472e), Vegetable Gums (415, 407), Onion, Parmesan Cheese (Milk, Salt, Starter Culture, Enzymes), Garlic, Cashew, Brown Sugar, Salt, Black Pepper], Roast Pumpkin (33%), Mushroom, Peas, Pine Nuts. _Contains: SOY, MILK & TREE NUTS (CASHEWS, PINE NUTS)_

looked them up real quick it would cost me $49 ish to make that myself my dude

we don't buy things like nuts by weight they come by the kilo usually so you're looking at $10-$20 alone for the nuts


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm the wrong person to be chiming-in, because I'm fucking awful with food and it's gonna kill me, but I'm wanting to eat more stews and such, usually have a good mix of things in it, maybe not quite as filling though.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I'm the wrong person to be chiming-in, because I'm fucking awful with food and it's gonna kill me, but I'm wanting to eat more stews and such, usually have a good mix of things in it, maybe not quite as filling though.



add a bit of rice or even flour to thicken it up you are right stews are hearty and good if you're a working/active person but otherwise really fucking bad if you're sedate


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

A lot of the ingredients you could buy a large container of and keep on hand for cooking other dishes: olive oil, parmesan cheese, salt, pepper, brown sugar, vinegar. Things you'd only use a tiny amount of each recipes and so get tons of meals out of the one purchase. Its just general things you should have on hand in your kitchen if you do cook.

Things like risotto are cheap. Less than a dollar for a box of it. You can easily make your own pesto sauce with olive oil, basil, pine nuts, garlic, and the parmesan. Cream would be about 2 dollars for a small container. All you need really if you're just using for the one dish, but if you want to stretch it you could cut it with regular milk. Onions, garlic, mushrooms, peas. All less than a dollar each to purchase and you can get several meals out of them.

The most pricey ingredients I'm seeing is the cream, the basil, and the pine nuts. But even then you could get them for less than 5 dollars total. The rest are investments toward your kitchen and working on the assumption you're getting multiple meals out of them. So say 3 dollars for a container of grated parmesan. You use a few tablespoons of it but you have an 8oz container of it so you get tons more usage and the price per meal comes out to a pittance.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 26, 2018)

Guess what in it :V


----------



## Stealtheart (Apr 26, 2018)

Oh man I could use some pancakes right now


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

Woke up cold again. :/ honestly a bit worried.

Not sure if it's about my own health or the weather but I'm worried nonetheless!

Edit nope, it's 38 degrees today. 'Spring' everybody.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 26, 2018)

Well, my college only provides shit, greasy food, so Imma go buy some shit, greasy chips and nuggets, because why sell semi-decent food when you can just profit?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, my college only provides shit, greasy food, so Imma go buy some shit, greasy chips and nuggets, because why sell semi-decent food when you can just profit?


Hey works for McDonald's *shrug*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, my college only provides shit, greasy food, so Imma go buy some shit, greasy chips and nuggets, because why sell semi-decent food when you can just profit?


i think most Universities are like that they probably do it to make you go to one of the star bucks like cafes dotted around


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

in other news was laser tag always really lame? i saw a video on odd ones out and it looked kiddy i looked up lasertag and they all seem to be all kiddy now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Finally got my panda t-shirt for kemoket 
Just waiting for that stupid panda hat


----------



## Hopei (Apr 26, 2018)

Do I have to spoil it ? I didn't wanna have to post this one cause it makes it look festy


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning, fluffbutts. =w=


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fluffbutts. =w=


Morning nerdball :V


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> in other news was laser tag always really lame? i saw a video on odd ones out and it looked kiddy i looked up lasertag and they all seem to be all kiddy now



Is it? I remember it being super dark, and everybody would keep breaking their asses on stuff. Plus they had different film and game soundtracks playing at the one I went to: Halo, 28 Days Later, Alien and so on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerdball :V


Morning, Pervy Panda. 

How are you today?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, Pervy Panda.
> 
> How are you today?


Just got back from work. Excited about kemoket. 

At the same time I'm pretty pissed about the west


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Just got back from work. Excited about kemoket.
> 
> At the same time I'm pretty pissed about the west


Oh really? What have the west done this time?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Is it? I remember it being super dark, and everybody would keep breaking their asses on stuff. Plus they had different film and game soundtracks playing at the one I went to: Halo, 28 Days Later, Alien and so on.



yeah that's how i remember it the sound effects and songs were all from doom i particularly remember this one





when you got hit you made the doom death scream when the game started it was the doom door opening the field was like 500 square meters i think black lit industrial and it had a lot of gore and rusted stuff the laser guns were Alien pulse rifles that actually made a loud noise and flash when fired

there were zombies in cages skinned bodies hanging from the roof it was fucking great now its like this and the guns just make cutsey pew pew sounds

http://www.lazerkraze.com/columbusoh/lk3images/lasertagss4.jpg


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh really? What have the west done this time?


There was this guy who leaked a doujins 2 days before the artist can sell in kemoket >:V
Now everyone here in Japan is furious.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There was this guy who leaked a doujins 2 days before the artist can sell in kemoket >:V
> Now everyone here in Japan is furious.


Well, shit. What a douche-y thing to do.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, shit. What a douche-y thing to do.


I remember the story of Gamma.
The guy who made morenatsu and made the build tiger series.
The western audience keep translating his recent doujins. Got fed up with it that he completely holed up. Morenatsu project (which had a cult following) stopped in it's track. Everybody was begging him to come back but after 10 years... None
Kumagaya shin is also getting fed up with the western audience




If he starts to block off or leave the fandom

Know that this will be a fucking huge deal. Kumagaya shin is very respected in the Japanese furry community.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I remember the story of Gamma.
> The guy who made morenatsu and made the build tiger series.
> The western audience keep translating his recent doujins. Got fed up with it that he completely holed up. Morenatsu project (which had a cult following) stopped in it's track. Everybody was begging him to come back but after 10 years... None
> Kumagaya shin is also getting fed up with the western audience
> ...



Damn. Why can't people just be decent human beings and respect the creators among them? Leaking stuff before the original creator can even sell it is an extremely crass thing to do. Ruins it for everyone else, including the creator, as well.

Hope whoever did that shit pisses off so the author can benefit from his work and spread it among his fans.

Hopefully he can reconcile with his Western audience, as well, but I wouldn't blame him if he chose not to. One bad apple spoils the rest.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I remember the story of Gamma.
> The guy who made morenatsu and made the build tiger series.
> The western audience keep translating his recent doujins. Got fed up with it that he completely holed up. Morenatsu project (which had a cult following) stopped in it's track. Everybody was begging him to come back but after 10 years... None
> Kumagaya shin is also getting fed up with the western audience
> ...



Oh wow this is the guy who draws the hyena and bear comic right?  That's a bloody shame.
Pirates can be pretty shit.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oh wow this is the guy who draws the hyena and bear comic right?  That's a bloody shame.
> Pirates can be pretty shit.


Yup same guy, got a pretty good following :V
The leak was such a big deal because the artist flew all the way to Japan from Taiwan to sell the doujin there. The artist who's doujin got leaked might go home empty handed. This blows


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 26, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Damn. Why can't people just be decent human beings and respect the creators among them? Leaking stuff before the original creator can even sell it is an extremely crass thing to do. Ruins it for everyone else, including the creator, as well.
> 
> Hope whoever did that shit pisses off so the author can benefit from his work and spread it among his fans.
> 
> Hopefully he can reconcile with his Western audience, as well, but I wouldn't blame him if he chose not to. One bad apple spoils the rest.





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup same guy, got a pretty good following :V
> The leak was such a big deal because the artist flew all the way to Japan from Taiwan to sell the doujin there. The artist who's doujin got leaked might go home empty handed. This blows


How the hell do these kind of things even get leaked like this?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> How the hell do these kind of things even get leaked like this?


I'm not sure but I know the doujin was originally written in Chinese then had it localized to japanese 
Something must happen in the localization process and it got leaked


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 26, 2018)

Enjoying a deeply unhealthy snack of french toast with brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg, chased up with a Tunnocks Caramel Wafer and a cup of tea.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I remember the story of Gamma.
> The guy who made morenatsu and made the build tiger series.
> The western audience keep translating his recent doujins. Got fed up with it that he completely holed up. Morenatsu project (which had a cult following) stopped in it's track. Everybody was begging him to come back but after 10 years... None
> Kumagaya shin is also getting fed up with the western audience
> ...


What is wrong with translating Doujins? Bigger audience. Unless of course it's being done before he's had any chance to sell/release himself.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

I see you found some colorful chips to eat, as well. Let us know how they taste.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Also I drew Wollymon. :3


 
He mentioned his uniform was from 1890s and I found a reference that might have honestly been the same one he used since it matched perfectly.

I hope he's supposed to be military because he's got an old rifle...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

My circuit bent gameboy came in. Gods this is like 13 year olds me dream to have such a piece of hardware. Also I found a person selling a keyboard for LSDJ on eBay for cheaper than I could make it. It even comes with the plug directly for the gameboy :s.


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Enjoying a deeply unhealthy snack of french toast with brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg, chased up with a Tunnocks Caramel Wafer and a cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 31183



Now there is a very rare thing for me: Breakfast.

Usually breakfast is a cup of black coffee, drank on the train down. Maybe a bagel, if I really splurge.

But sometimes, I do like breakfast food at odd times, just as snacks: especially pancakes, french toast and omelettes. But I have hardly had any of these in the morning, at least nit since I was a wee skunk, living in my folk's den.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

Can somebody from a warmer place ship me warmth? It was 38 degrees this morning. I'm still cold.

It says it's 51 but it's still cold...


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Now there is a very rare thing for me: Breakfast.
> 
> Usually breakfast is a cup of black coffee, drank on the train down. Maybe a bagel, if I really splurge.
> 
> But sometimes, I do like breakfast food at odd times, just as snacks: especially pancakes, french toast and omelettes. But I have hardly had any of these in the morning, at least nit since I was a wee skunk, living in my folk's den.



This was mid-afternoon, so more of a Baggins-style second breakfast!


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> This was mid-afternoon, so more of a Baggins-style second breakfast!



Ah, so you had a first one, though! Reminds me, I need to eat more. Sometimes, I just don't have food around, or, I am too tired, or don't have the time...not having a car, it's been hard to keep groceries stocked, like I had in the past. So there are spells there's not much around. Used to cook a lot more, still do, but probably 70% less, now that I have to rely on the places I can walk to. Amazon and all that is a fortune, whoa...looked online, and OUCH.

But I am not very tall, (5'6") and I have wanted to again weigh what I did in high school, as I am no taller: 120 pounds. So, I gotta lose about 25 pounds. I wanna be really, really  thin. Adderall really helps, in weight loss, I found, but makes ya jittery. But I try to have 1,000 calories a day, or less.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What is wrong with translating Doujins? Bigger audience. Unless of course it's being done before he's had any chance to sell/release himself.


Getting translated and posted online on day one. This happened once with mekko rarekko series

Yes... Imagine just on day one's release someone just translated an entire doujin and posted it online.

It's killing to their income.

I don't care if it's posted online after say 3 months after. Day 1 is just too much


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> My circuit bent gameboy came in. Gods this is like 13 year olds me dream to have such a piece of hardware. Also I found a person selling a keyboard for LSDJ on eBay for cheaper than I could make it. It even comes with the plug directly for the gameboy :s.



Now find a gameboy camera and working gameboy printer...


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm baccckkk~


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I'm baccckkk~


Ayyyy.  Where you been?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Now find a gameboy camera and working gameboy printer...


I have two gameboy cameras :v what I really need is a gameboy light.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Ayyyy.  Where you been?


Probably laying eggs :V


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Probably laying eggs :V



Geez, I'm starving.

Are they edible? Can I make an omelette?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Probably laying eggs :V


Why am I not surprised.

I blame this community; it has changed me :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Getting translated and posted online on day one. This happened once with mekko rarekko series
> 
> Yes... Imagine just on day one's release someone just translated an entire doujin and posted it online.
> 
> ...


That I agree. If it's like 3 months after I don't care. On day 1 however..


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> I blame this community; it has changed me :V



 So this means we can fry of hard-boil the eggs?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, I'm starving.
> 
> Are they edible? Can I make an omelette?


Omelette Au Fromage

4  extra large DeeTheDragon eggs
 fine forum salt, to taste
 fresh ground black humor, to taste
 Insanity, freshly ground, to taste
2  tablespoons greasy people
2  ounces cheesy pick up lines, grated


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

where to start....
A. I'm not a dragon or a raptor.
B. my biology uses nitrogen instead of oxygen, so IF i did lay eggs eating them would be the equivalent of drinking chemicals form a lab flask for you.
C. i'm not a gender-fluid character and i'm a guy, therefore I can't lay eggs.
D. avali (my species) eggs are soft and leathery, not hard.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Just got back from work. Excited about kemoket.
> 
> At the same time I'm pretty pissed about the west


Why are you living in Japan of all places?


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> where to start....
> A. I'm not a dragon or a raptor.
> B. my biology uses nitrogen instead of oxygen, so IF i did lay eggs eating them would be the equivalent of drinking chemicals form a lab flask for you.
> C. i'm not a gender-fluid character and i'm a guy, therefore I can't lay eggs.
> D. avali (my species) eggs are soft and leathery, not hard.



But if you did lay eggs...could I get high, off them?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> But if you did lay eggs...could I get high, off them?


I don't believe so, most high inducing drugs I know of have at least one oxygen in their structures.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Getting translated and posted online on day one. This happened once with mekko rarekko series
> 
> Yes... Imagine just on day one's release someone just translated an entire doujin and posted it online.
> 
> ...


Definitely.

I really hope that this doesn't ruin him on his western audience, but like I said, I understand if it does. To me, though, I would always lay the entirety of the blame on the person who actually leaked it. 

It's never worth denying a whole population of your fans because one asshat did something. Limiting opportunities for success is NEVER a good thing, IMO.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> C. i'm not a gender-fluid character and i'm a guy, therefore I can't lay eggs.


So all these stuff about Cloaca in gay doujins all a lie? I'm gonna go commit Sudoku :V


Imperial Impact said:


> Why are you living in Japan of all places?


Need to go back to take care of family :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> where to start....
> A. I'm not a dragon or a raptor.
> B. my biology uses nitrogen instead of oxygen, so IF i did lay eggs eating them would be the equivalent of drinking chemicals form a lab flask for you.
> C. i'm not a gender-fluid character and i'm a guy, therefore I can't lay eggs.
> D. avali (my species) eggs are soft and leathery, not hard.



EGG VOOOOOOOORE


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

Wow that guy sounds like a piece of shit.  I have no idea what any of those things are, or who those people are, but fuck that guy who leaked. Why is ethics such a difficult goddamn concept


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

Also false alarm everyone, it’s just my battery that’s fucked


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi there!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sudoku


Wait a second


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So all these stuff about Cloaca in gay doujins all a lie? I'm gonna go commit Sudoku :V
> 
> Need to go back to take care of family :V


it's still a exploitable hole thou :3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> it's still a exploitable hole thou :3



O rly nao


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> O rly nao


i'm full of surprises!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Need to go back to take care of family :V


Ma & Pops?


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 26, 2018)

*flies in and lands as gracefully as a swan*

Hi everyone! How are you all today?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> i'm full of surprises!


Oohh...  Looks like I'll be having a date with my bucket of popcorn.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 26, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi there!



Heyo, it's been a while since I've last seen you around.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Apr 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Heyo, it's been a while since I've last seen you around.


Hi MetroFox  How are you? We were busy...a lot of dancing and a lot of party in Czech


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 26, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi MetroFox  How are you? We were busy...a lot of dancing and a lot of party in Czech



Good good. I hope the dancing and such was fun.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> *flies in and lands as gracefully as a swan*
> 
> Hi everyone! How are you all today?


Hi and welcome to open chat, where pg13 apparently has no meaning.

How are you doing?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 26, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> *flies in and lands as gracefully as a swan*
> 
> Hi everyone! How are you all today?


Hello


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hi and welcome to open chat, where pg13 apparently has no meaning.
> 
> How are you doing?



Thanks. I'm doing pretty well so far today. How are you doing?


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 26, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello



Hey how's it going?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Oohh...  Looks like I'll be having a date with my bucket of popcorn.


don't forget to share your popcorn date with other possible dates :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 26, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> Hey how's it going?


I'm feeling lazy today, but I still have work to do.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> don't forget to share your popcorn date with other possible dates :3


I got kettle corn.  Who wants some :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> Thanks. I'm doing pretty well so far today. How are you doing?


Just grabbing a lunch break.  Office is empty today.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hi and welcome to open chat, where pg13 apparently has no meaning.
> 
> How are you doing?


Welcome to Open Chat.






You get 200 points :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Welcome to Open Chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I redeem for the finger toys :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Where do I redeem for the finger toys :V


On the main site.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> i'm full of surprises!





DeeTheDragon said:


> Oohh...  Looks like I'll be having a date with my bucket of popcorn.



Excellent, you two together now! Hehe...


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Excellent, you two together now! Hehe...


Whaa!?  But I can't eat my popcorn like that!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Whaa!?  But I can't eat my popcorn like that!



How you eat your popcorn eh?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

don't you just love it when you get up to pee at 3am go back to your nice warm bed and your body goes 

"nah nah nah i didn't say get up and pee... i said get up... there is no sleeping until tomorrow night you're up now"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> don't you just love it when you get up to pee at 3am go back to your nice warm bed and your body goes
> 
> "nah nah nah i didn't say get up and pee... i said get up... there is no sleeping until tomorrow night you're up now"


That's me every single morning.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How you eat your popcorn eh?


By shoveling it into my beak with two hands.  How else would I eat it?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

i still had about 5 and a half hours 

would have liked that 8 but obviously my body feels it doesn't need that much tonight


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm used to three...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> By shoveling it into my beak with two hands.  How else would I eat it?



Well

I could feed it to you. 

*feeds the dragon*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> don't you just love it when you get up to pee at 3am go back to your nice warm bed and your body goes
> 
> "nah nah nah i didn't say get up and pee... i said get up... there is no sleeping until tomorrow night you're up now"


I've been getting that a lot recently, but it's more along the lines of:
"I'm going to wake up in an hour anyways, so why go back to bed"


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well
> 
> I could feed it to you.
> 
> *feeds the dragon*


Hmmm...

I think I'm okay with this.

*Noms*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm used to three...



i'm used to random ass hours and little sleep but tonight normally doesn't happen if i go to bed at 9-10 i normally go till 6am at least




DeeTheDragon said:


> I've been getting that a lot recently, but it's more along the lines of:
> "I'm going to wake up in an hour anyways, so why go back to bed"



i think its cause i just got over that infection and since ive not been physically active for the last week my body just doesn't need that much sleep


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I think I'm okay with this.
> 
> *Noms*


Good dragon birb


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I think I'm okay with this.
> 
> *Noms*


*nibbles on popcorn as he watches*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

man i suddenly really want an HSP


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Lunch break over, back to work.
No more popcorn for me


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Lunch break over, back to work.
> No more popcorn for me



OR you could stay forever


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 26, 2018)

Is it true what they say, that words are weapons, and if it is then everybody best stop steppin cause I got ten in my pocket that'll bend ya locket I'm tired of all of these rockers saying come with me.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Is it true what they say, that words are weapons, and if it is then everybody best stop steppin cause I got ten in my pocket that'll bend ya locket I'm tired of all of these rockers saying come with me.




are you ever like... not high...


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


>


dat vape wave thou.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> dat vape wave thou.



i can give you simpsonswave


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

how about some retrowave: 

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fghoststogether%2Fsweet-somebody-1


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> how about some retrowave:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fghoststogether%2Fsweet-somebody-1




enough of this meme music how about real music


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 26, 2018)

Howdy Everyone, Skylar Dreemurr here and I'm back.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

What’s good folks


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

Y’all had a vaporwave party without me I see

r00d


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What’s good folks


It's Friday! And I'm debating whether to see Infinity War after work, though I might have to go to a client dinner. And find a theater playing it in English. But at least Bill Cosby got got.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It's Friday! And I'm debating whether to see Infinity War after work, though I might have to go to a client dinner. And find a theater playing it in English. But at least Bill Cosby got got.


I’ve heard good things about it.  I’m not personally a huge Marvel fan myself, like I’ll watch the movies if everyone I’m with wants to and I’ll enjoy it, but it’s not a genre I purposefully seek out.  So someone gave Bill Cosby some sleepy juice?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So someone gave Bill Cosby some sleepy juice?


He was found guilty and is looking at 30 years, if my German is right. Serves him right.

Anyway, how are you surviving?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What’s good folks


BBQ.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Might introduce you guys to someone if they come into Open Chat.

@DarkoKavinsky What's up. I introduced my boss to demisexuality. The education is spreading.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> What’s good folks


Chocolate milk.

People responding to my messages in a timely manner. 

(This one doesn't happen too often. It makes me feel ignored sometimes, or like a nuisance...)


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> He was found guilty and is looking at 30 years, if my German is right. Serves him right.
> 
> Anyway, how are you surviving?


He probably won’t survive a third of his sentence lol.  Good riddance.  Someone asked me if I liked his stand up and I found it really hard to answer.  Bc yeah it was kinda funny but I don’t like supporting that or anyone who’s been convicted lol.  I’ve already forbidden 6ix9ine from being played in my store


DarkoKavinsky said:


> BBQ.


mmm... Texas brisket... I’m so fuckin hungry lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Chocolate milk.
> 
> People responding to my messages in a timely manner.
> 
> (This one doesn't happen too often. It makes me feel ignored sometimes, or like a nuisance...)


I’m the worst about that tbh.  I don’t know why I just procrastinate to the point of anger or hurt feelings.  I don’t mean to, just a really bad quirk of mine lol


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey pals! First thing I see is chocolate milk and now I'm thorsty


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> Hey pals! First thing I see is chocolate milk and now I'm thorsty


Blame DragonMaster :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> He probably won’t survive a third of his sentence lol. Good riddance. Someone asked me if I liked his stand up and I found it really hard to answer.


He's 81. Life on the inside won't be kind to him and the inmates even less kind to a rapist.

I always found his stand-up kind of bland. Carlin and Pryor were funnier.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> Hey pals! First thing I see is chocolate milk and now I'm thorsty


Welcome to Open Chat! Anything you want to talk about? Shoot.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Chocolate milk.
> 
> People responding to my messages in a timely manner.
> 
> (This one doesn't happen too often. It makes me feel ignored sometimes, or like a nuisance...)


If you ever seen one of us online, just shout us out. I'm always up for some chat time.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> He's 81. Life on the inside won't be kind to him and the inmates even less kind to a rapist.
> 
> I always found his stand-up kind of bland. Carlin and Pryor were funnier.


I was actually talking to an employee of mine who’s served time and he confirmed that rapists and especially child molesters are in very real danger there.  Lots of inmates have loved ones on the outside that they know things like that either have happened to or could happen to.  Many of them send the rapist to the prison infirmary within their first week.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m the worst about that tbh.  I don’t know why I just procrastinate to the point of anger or hurt feelings.  I don’t mean to, just a really bad quirk of mine lol



Yeah, I get it. 

It's just that for me, personally, I feel like a huge annoying nuisance if I have to message someone multiple times to get a response. I usually feel like I'm the one doing something wrong.

It's worse when you can tell they've seen it, but don't know if they are planning on responding.


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Welcome to Open Chat! Anything you want to talk about? Shoot.


Thanks! Oof... not sure if anyone else just got 2 weeks of break just like I did, so I was wondering if anyone's up to something fun! I might be going to celebrate kingsday tomorrow


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I was actually talking to an employee of mine who’s served time and he confirmed that rapists and especially child molesters are in very real danger there. Lots of inmates have loved ones on the outside that they know things like that either have happened to or could happen to. Many of them send the rapist to the prison infirmary within their first week.


A dude from my old neighborhood just became a corrections officer. He said half the incidents of inmate violence involve sex offenders.


----------



## avisa (Apr 26, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Chocolate milk.
> 
> People responding to my messages in a timely manner.
> 
> (This one doesn't happen too often. It makes me feel ignored sometimes, or like a nuisance...)


you are not a nuisance  


TimeglitchD said:


> Hey pals! First thing I see is chocolate milk and now I'm thorsty


ayy welcome


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> Thanks! Oof... not sure if anyone else just got 2 weeks of break just like I did, so I was wondering if anyone's up to something fun! I might be going to celebrate kingsday tomorrow


Funny you say that. I just came off two weeks of mandatory leave. What are your plans besides celebrating Koningsdag?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Might introduce you guys to someone if they come into Open Chat.
> 
> @DarkoKavinsky What's up. I introduced my boss to demisexuality. The education is spreading.


 Ace and 
Grey-ace education is always lovely to hear about. We don't get much positive attention if any at all!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Grey-ace education is always lovely to hear about. We don't get much positive attention if any at all!


Then you'll be happy to know her daughter knew what demisexuality was, but called it grey asexuality.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

@XenoQc We're here. 

Guy and gals, say hi.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Yeah, I get it.
> 
> It's just that for me, personally, I feel like a huge annoying nuisance if I have to message someone multiple times to get a response. I usually feel like I'm the one doing something wrong.
> 
> It's worse when you can tell they've seen it, but don't know if they are planning on responding.


Yeah that’s what I think about all the time but I know most of my friends understand that it’s nothing personal, I just suck at keeping in touch lol


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> Hi


Heya!


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

Can you please help me getting it known?

I am disclosing some informations about aliens.

forums.furaffinity.net: The alien disclosure

I would just need to share links and talk about it around you please

Thanks for your collaboration


Xeno


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

I am ready to talk now but I need help and support it won't be easy ^_^


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yeah that’s what I think about all the time but I know most of my friends understand that it’s nothing personal, I just suck at keeping in touch lol


Really? You're always pretty prompt with replies.



XenoQc said:


> Hi


Hey. I guess this is your first time in Open Chat.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> I am ready to talk now but I need help and support it won't be easy ^_^


No pressure. Just say what you want.


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm off to bed, but thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Have a nice day


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes never been here open chat


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> I'm off to bed, but thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Have a nice day


Look forward to seeing you around! Also, play Bioshock!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> Yes never been here open chat


Just say what you want.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Then you'll be happy to know her daughter knew what demisexuality was, but called it grey asexuality.


Still accurate. Grey Ace means that. It's in the grey ace umbrella which is honestly a difficult concept for many to comphrend


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

I am an alien that ''survived'' a well known crash but I ain't tell that the UFO people this is a secret for furries


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Really? You're always pretty prompt with replies.


It comes and goes.  I have pretty strong problems with paranoia and anxiety and sometimes actually maintaining social communication is just too much for me.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> I am an alien that ''survived'' a well known crash but I ain't tell that the UFO people this is a secret for furries


I really honestly started to doubt alien existence for a bit bc if it was a government secret, you know Trump could NOT resist talking about it lol.  But then I realized that that’s actually one of the topics that’s kept from the POTUS knowledge, so


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

What?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> I am an alien that ''survived'' a well known crash but I ain't tell that the UFO people this is a secret for furries


I've honestly never seen an alien OC my entire time on FA. Nice backstory.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

It is not a back story it is real ^_^


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> Thanks! Oof... not sure if anyone else just got 2 weeks of break just like I did, so I was wondering if anyone's up to something fun! I might be going to celebrate kingsday tomorrow



2 weeks off of work hurr hurr...
I do 2 week shifts on and 2 off, where I work.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

How do I make this not sending email?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I really honestly started to doubt alien existence for a bit bc if it was a government secret, you know Trump could NOT resist talking about it lol.  But then I realized that that’s actually one of the topics that’s kept from the POTUS knowledge, so


You know Trump would out that shit during lunch like he spilled on Israeli intelligence to Russians.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

Trump is a clown and we do not have good relationship with the USA


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 2 weeks off of work hurr hurr...
> I do 2 week shifts on and 2 off, where I work.


How do you like the work schedule?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> Trump is a clown and we do not have good relationship with the USA


Who does?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> How do I make this not sending email?


Go into preferences and there should be an option to turn off e-mails.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

I really wish I could hold and cuddle somebody..,


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Who does?


Even US-born citizens don't have a good relationship with the USA. I love my country, but it can be quite abusive.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

I crashed in the states and they sequestrated me and torturated me


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I really wish I could hold and cuddle somebody..,


What's wrong? I'd give you a hug if I could, man.


DragonMaster21 said:


> Even US-born citizens don't have a good relationship with the USA. I love my country, but it can be quite abusive.


I'm in Germany right now, but half the random small talk I have with people is about this and Trump.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> I crashed in the states and they sequestrated me and torturated me


Be glad they didn't give you a one way trip to Cuba!


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

I ended up in Canada


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm kind of so and so about trump. 
I know he has the best intentions at heart but his methods are just terrible


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> I ended up in Canada


I have to say it's a nice place to be right now. You live there?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm kind of so and so about trump.
> I know he has the best intentions at heart but his methods are just terrible


We could argue about his intentions, but actions matter most. We'd probably agree about that.

Also, thanks for gracing us with your presence. Things are always better with you around.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What's wrong? I'd give you a hug if I could, man.


I'm physically hurting, feel utterly alone, and today hit me hard for some reason.

I'm surrounded by negativity and I'm struggling. I don't like being negative or  surrounded by it but it's a struggle.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I have to say it's a nice place to be right now. You live there?


 Yes western Canada but I moved from east a year ago


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm physically hurting, feel utterly alone, and today hit me hard for some reason.
> 
> I'm surrounded by negativity and I'm struggling. I don't like being negative or  surrounded by it but it's a struggle.


I don't want to throw out a generic line like "You've got to stay optimistic" or "Rely your friends", so could you tell a bit more about what's bothering you? If I give advice, I want it to helpful, because, you know, advice is nice when it is helpful.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> Yes western Canada but I moved from east a year ago


I've only ever been to Toronto, which is probably typical for an American tourist. We always go for the capitol.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

I have been to toronto too a day or two I do not remember


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> I have been to toronto too a day or two I do not remember


Yeah, but I would've liked to see more. There's more to Canada than Toronto.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> We could argue about his intentions, but actions matter most. We'd probably agree about that.
> 
> Also, thanks for gracing us with your presence. Things are always better with you around.


Aye. @Mikazuki Marazhu , you are best pervy panda. Your posts pretty much always make me smile. 

*hugs*

And @PolarizedBear is best Polar Bear.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning! What's up?


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

Can you please help me getting it known?

I am disclosing some informations about aliens.

forums.furaffinity.net: The alien disclosure

I would just need to share links and talk about it around you please

Thanks for your collaboration


Xeno


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> Can you please help me getting it known?
> 
> I am disclosing some informations about aliens.
> 
> ...


Already posted in my PMs.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Already posted in my PMs.


 
Thank you very much for your help. Faster humans will come to me to make me talk and listen faster the official disclosure will happen. I have got the lead on it and I am doing it right now as a commanding officer in the operational force of the galactic secret service


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Morning! What's up?


A praying raccoon? Or is that a preying raccoon?



XenoQc said:


> Can you please help me getting it known?
> 
> I am disclosing some informations about aliens.
> 
> ...


Lol, wut.

Don't even bother. If Furries first came in contact with aliens they'd try and fuck them.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

I think not wut? O.O


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm physically hurting, feel utterly alone, and today hit me hard for some reason.
> 
> I'm surrounded by negativity and I'm struggling. I don't like being negative or  surrounded by it but it's a struggle.


Sounds like you need a drinking buddy. :3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm kind of so and so about trump.
> I know he has the best intentions at heart but his methods are just terrible


I don’t think he has any intentions at heart, really.  Personally I do feel sorry for him tho.  The man is obviously suffering from some sort of mental deterioration that also feeds narcissism, but I don’t think he’s making these stupid decisions because he wants to.  He just doesn’t  know any better.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> A praying raccoon? Or is that a preying raccoon?
> 
> 
> Lol, wut.
> ...


But you're a furry.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> But you're a furry.


Yes but there’s furries and then there’s _furries_


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> But you're a furry.


Well, no shit, Sherlock.

You don't spend 2 years on a Furry forum and *not* be one. <3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I don’t think he has any intentions at heart, really.  Personally I do feel sorry for him tho.  The man is obviously suffering from some sort of mental deterioration that also feeds narcissism, but I don’t think he’s making these stupid decisions because he wants to.  He just doesn’t  know any better.


Well, the doctor who looked him over has withdrawn his nomination for the VA, which is a good thing for my pals there, but it makes you wonder if his medical assessment of the Orange One was accurate.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, no shit, Sherlock.
> 
> You don't spend 2 years on a Furry forum and *not* be one. <3


When I hit the two year mark, I'll let you know.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> But you're a furry.


You're not a furry? What brings you here if not?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> How do you like the work schedule?


Make less than I used to but have soooooo much free time at home. :3 I work exactly half the year this way. It's tough to make a half year's worth of 2 week vacations every year sound bad.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> When I hit the two year mark, I'll let you know.


Good luck with that, let me know when you get there!

one of us, one of us, one of us


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Well, the doctor who looked him over has withdrawn his nomination for the VA, which is a good thing for my pals there, but it makes you wonder if his medical assessment of the Orange One was accurate.


I read a Creepypasta once claiming to leak a government document which talks about several countries (mostly involving the US, the UK, and Russia) were purposefully infecting Syrian refugees with a modified strain of Zika virus that reanimates dead tissue almost flawlessly.  Talks about the successes of one such case after a gunshot wound to the head and a hairpiece covering it, otherwise reacting perfectly to stimuli and engaging in conversation.  But alas, fiction.   Wouldn’t doubt it being real, tho


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

helpppp i hate math


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> When I hit the two year mark, I'll let you know.


if you're not a Furry, why are you spending so much time here?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> helpppp i hate math
> View attachment 31214


Uh


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> helpppp i hate math
> View attachment 31214


Remember BEDMAS! ;3

Or am I remembering BEDMAS correctly..? Help.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Remember BEDMAS! ;3
> 
> Or am I remembering BEDMAS correctly..? Help.


ok that's it i'm calling my boyfriend lol


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

He might know math a little better than I do. I'm almost 30 now.

3':

Lil' rusty.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Remember BEDMAS! ;3
> 
> Or am I remembering BEDMAS correctly..? Help.


I come from the PEMDAS world, but they're both the same.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> helpppp i hate math
> View attachment 31214


Those all seem to be the exponential distributive property.  Which parts are causing you trouble exactly?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I read a Creepypasta once claiming to leak a government document which talks about several countries (mostly involving the US, the UK, and Russia) were purposefully infecting Syrian refugees with a modified strain of Zika virus that reanimates dead tissue almost flawlessly. Talks about the successes of one such case after a gunshot wound to the head and a hairpiece covering it, otherwise reacting perfectly to stimuli and engaging in conversation. But alas, fiction. Wouldn’t doubt it being real, tho


Patient Zero is running the country.



Yakamaru said:


> if you're not a Furry, why are you spending so much time here?


Eh. I've got friends who are furries. Also, there's plenty of non-furries on here and the main site, guy.

Plus, transatlantic flights are _long_. Gotta pass the time somehow.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> ok that's it i'm calling my boyfriend lol


Lmao. 

More like bedfriend. :3

Ok, that was a a dumb pun.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Those all seem to be the exponential distributive property.  Which parts are causing you trouble exactly?


wait i think i recognize that word from somewhere
umm
Kaleb mentioned something about multiplying the exponent outside of the parentheses and simplifying
ummmm
right?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Lmao.
> 
> More like bedfriend. :3
> 
> Ok, that was a a dumb pun.


ha i wish


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> helpppp i hate math
> View attachment 31214


pssssh, you don't know the beginning of math hate.... take a look at this shit of example.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> pssssh, you don't know the beginning of math hate.... take a look at this shit of example.


Put that away...


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> wait i think i recognize that word from somewhere
> umm
> Kaleb mentioned something about multiplying the exponent outside of the parentheses and simplifying
> ummmm
> right?


Here's the general rule:





Another important part is that roots are just fraction-exponents.  So the square root of X is the same as X to the 1/2 power.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Ick, math


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Put that away...


Everyone's eyes are now bleeding. From the feet.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> pssssh, you don't know the beginning of math hate.... take a look at this shit of example.


psssssh, math doesn't get difficult until you take it into the 4th dimension.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

What? Who said that? It sounded like one of Yakamaru's posts but all I can see is blood!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

umm OKAYYY let's change the subject 
i'd rather not make everyone's eyes bleed lol i'll facetime Kaleb later tonight about it


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> umm OKAYYY let's change the subject
> i'd rather not make everyone's eyes bleed lol i'll facetime Kaleb later tonight about it


Awwwww.....  And I was just starting to remember my classes on quantum physics.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm going to have nightmares about handing in math papers I already did in college tonight. Or what's left of this morning.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Comission Dee to make you a drawing featuring the answers and the work showing how you got there.

But boning.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Comission Dee to make you a drawing featuring the answers and the work showing how you got there.
> 
> But boning.


My first piece of NSFW art:

"MATH"

very fitting.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> My first piece of NSFW art:
> 
> "MATH"
> 
> very fitting.


Hey, there's got to a fetish for that.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Hey, there's got to a fetish for that.


Don't ask me how I know this, but there's porn for math and geometry on rule34.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> My first piece of NSFW art:
> 
> "MATH"
> 
> very fitting.


nah i'm more of an English slut than anything


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Ever hear of pedal-pushing? Or uhh, cake-farts... lol.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Don't ask me how I know this, but there's porn for math and geometry on rule34.


*Madly searches rule34*

How _do _you know you?

You _nasty_.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Hey, there's got to a fetish for that.


Well of course, have you ever seen a single person crack open a math book and their response hasn’t been “fuck me”


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> nah i'm more of an English slut than anything


All the better.

I was one of the only people that actually enjoyed editing a 50 page essay, lol


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> *Madly searches rule34*
> 
> How _do _you know you?
> 
> You _nasty_.


nah man the good stuff is on Twitter
not that i'd know or anything i'm a saint


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What? Who said that? It sounded like one of Yakamaru's posts but all I can see is blood!


BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> All the better.
> 
> I was one of the only people that actually enjoyed editing a 50 page essay, lol


ok i get paid by my friends to proofread lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ever hear of pedal-pushing? Or uhh, cake-farts... lol.


That’s My Fetish: Pedal Pushing – MEL Magazine

Now I have. Huh.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> That’s My Fetish: Pedal Pushing – MEL Magazine
> 
> Now I have. Huh.


i'm scared thanks for giving me nightmares right before bed


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i'm scared thanks for giving me nightmares right before bed


Look at what you've gone and done, @LogicNuke.

We've already traumatized him with math, and now we're adding cars to the mix?! :V


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Look at what you've gone and done, @LogicNuke.
> 
> We've already traumatized him with math, and now we're adding cars to the mix?! :V


y'all are great i guess lol but ima go cry in Kaleb's ear till 230 in the morning byeee


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Look at what you've gone and done, @LogicNuke.
> 
> We've already traumatized him with math, and now we're adding cars to the mix?! :V


we must use more math to get the cars out of his head!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> y'all are great i guess lol but ima go cry in Kaleb's ear till 230 in the morning byeee


Hang in there. The Math Curse will be lifted.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

It say something about my life that I didn't know about pedal pushing, but had heard of cake farting.

Damn.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> we must use more math to get the cars out of his head!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

wile keeping in mind the trigonometric identities shown


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 26, 2018)

Yaaaasss!


----------



## avisa (Apr 26, 2018)

Kim Jong-un!!!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> we must use more math to get the cars out of his head!


Now I have the mental image of you literally using math books to pry a car out of his head.

Thanks, Obama :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

*Grabs college notebook to add to the math-pile*

*Opens to random page, first thing I read*
"Who uses boxes anymore?"


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

NOOoooooo


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

so i'm going over my work go pro footage cause i don't have plague anymore but work doesn't know that so i still have today off 

there's a lot of go pro footage of me vaping.... i should start a youtube channel called "xXxEliteVaporzxXx"


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> A praying raccoon? Or is that a preying raccoon?


Same thing really :F


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Then you are a praying raccoon to me.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2018)

avisa said:


> Kim Jong-un!!!!


Trump !!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Then you are a praying raccoon to me.


A holy raccoon.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Hey, I come here for degradation, not all of this.


too bad! your getting


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> A holy raccoon.


Bless us all, please.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Bless us all, please.


Done. It will cost you 5$.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Done. It will cost you 5$.


I didn’t know it was a paid service


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> too bad! your getting



math triggers me...


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I didn’t know it was a paid service


Isn't it always the case? :^p


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> math triggers me...


try not to get triggered by the trigonometry!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Isn't it always the case? :^p


That’s why I’m an atheist


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

@Asassinator We have now crossed paths here!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Isn't it always the case? :^p


Hi there Avocado King!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> @Asassinator We have now crossed paths here!


Oh that’s you! Hello


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Done. It will cost you 5$.



It's in the mail.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh that’s you! Hello


it me :3


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> it me :3


Yus


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi there Avocado King!


Oh hai bunny!
How's it going? :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Oh hai bunny!
> How's it going? :3


It's going, life and stuffs, ya know.

How are you?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> snip


Cut it out :V
I'm gonna melt because of you guys >:V


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's going, life and stuffs, ya know.
> 
> How are you?


Same same.
I'm ehhh, decent. Having too much work to my taste at the moment ^^
Gonna have a good day tho, I'm going for an architectural tour later  .


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

So this is where the cool kids are hanging out :v


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

so i'm home doing my thing when suddenly a there's a knock on the door i open and say

"yes?"

guy there says i was sent by (land lords name) i have to check the air quality of the house make sure no gas is leaking so i let him in and he looks around and then goes

"maaate"

"what?"

"mate come on this is not acceptable"

"what isn't?"

"this place is disgusting" *takes photo* "i'll have to report this to (Land Lord)


he was talking about an ice coffee bottle on the PC desk  3 suoobway wrappers beside it and a red bull can on the TV console that was the extent of the "mess" of my house 

those things automatically make me a hoarder now


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> So this is where the cool kids are hanging out :v


I wouldn't go so far as to say "cool" lol


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

also since its 1974


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say "cool" lol


don't sell yourself short. You're awesome :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> don't sell yourself short. You're awesome :3


Awww! Thank you man!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cut it out :V
> I'm gonna melt because of you guys >:V


Sounds like you should start an ice-cream brand:
"Pervy Panda Popsicles"


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Same same.
> I'm ehhh, decent. Having too much work to my taste at the moment ^^
> Gonna have a good day tho, I'm going for an architectural tour later  .


Oh nice! How's that going?

And did you ever get moved finally into a place that wasn't gonna screw you over?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> View attachment 31218


Didn’t we already see that one?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sounds like you should start an ice-cream brand:
> "Pervy Panda Popsicles"


Dip me in "milk" if you please. I'm your Oreo cookie


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dip me in "milk" if you please. I'm your Oreo cookie


OwO


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh nice! How's that going?
> 
> And did you ever get moved finally into a place that wasn't gonna screw you over?


Visiting the Parliament of Victoria. It's a free tour but it's 90 mins so ya know, good deal lol.
And yeah. I have. And it's so much better than where I used to live


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Visiting the Parliament of Victoria. It's a free tour but it's 90 mins so ya know, good deal lol.
> And yeah. I have. And it's so much better than where I used to live


Good! And good lol.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

be sure to take pictures if you can. Those be cool to see.  I'd love to see australia again.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> be sure to take pictures if you can. Those be cool to see.  I'd love to see australia again.


Me too. I’ve only been there once


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> be sure to take pictures if you can. Those be cool to see.  I'd love to see australia again.


I will! Not sure if they'll allow me to keep my phone. I'm gonna have to go through a 15 minutes security screening lol


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I will! Not sure if they'll allow me to keep my phone. I'm gonna have to go through a 15 minutes security screening lol


Is the 15min part of the 90 min? Because if it is, I’d be surprised


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I will! Not sure if they'll allow me to keep my phone. I'm gonna have to go through a 15 minutes security screening lol


Just hide a DSLR in your pants. Nobody will question the distinctive bulge. Just say you're french. They won't question it. :v


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Is the 15min part of the 90 min? Because if it is, I’d be surprised


I hope not lol


DarkoKavinsky said:


> Just hide a DSLR in your pants. Nobody will question the distinctive bulge. Just say you're french. They won't question it. :v


10/10 strategy lol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I will! Not sure if they'll allow me to keep my phone. I'm gonna have to go through a 15 minutes security screening lol



what are you doing in the literal best country in the world?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what are you doing in the literal best country in the world?


Subject to opinion, but I agree


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Subject to opinion, but I agree



semi factual actually we outrank America in most things positive incl most liveable city and personal press and economic freedoms i make no apologies for that


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Goodnight Furs!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Goodnight Furs!


Good night bunny


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> semi factual actually we outrank America in most things positive incl most liveable city and personal press and economic freedoms i make no apologies for that


He’s totally fucking right tho

I don’t like the super passionate opposition there was against gay marriage especially now that it’s been legalized there and I’ve seen fewer and fewer opponents on this side of the pond

But yes yep for sure


----------



## Micshork (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello I am new here.

I was hoping if I could understand the community more and wondering if anybody would be willing to answer any questions I have.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

Micshork said:


> Hello I am new here.
> 
> I was hoping if I could understand the community more and wondering if anybody would be willing to answer any questions I have.


Welcome dude, yeah fire away,  we don’t bite


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello new person


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Welcome dude, yeah fire away,  we don’t bite


Yeah, we’ll be happy to answer


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Micshork said:


> Hello I am new here.
> 
> I was hoping if I could understand the community more and wondering if anybody would be willing to answer any questions I have.


Everybody everywhere can answer all of your questions :V

Fire away


----------



## Micshork (Apr 26, 2018)

First off I don't identify as a Furry but it is one of the Nicest communities I have seen. A LOT less toxic than say the Anime or Undertale community. The kindness has made me interested and want to interact with it and I have been for a time.

My first question is what made you want to join the furry community and what you like about it.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Except me. I'll bite you if you hold your hand near enough and I spit... and I smoke...


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

...and I joined because I watched for too long and fell into the furry hole.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Goodnight Furs!


Sleep well! Don't let the mozzies bite :x


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

...and I like that everyone is accepting for the most part because we're all aware of how strange everyone else finds us so it created a feeling of comradery.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 26, 2018)

Micshork said:


> First off I don't identify as a Furry but it is one of the Nicest communities I have seen. A LOT less toxic than say the Anime or Undertale community. The kindness has made me interested and want to interact with it and I have been for a time.
> 
> My first question is what made you want to join the furry community and what you like about it.


Bat chicks man.

Jokes aside i have anthromorphic characters in my literature. Introduced my ex to the community to draw art for she got me a bat partial. Rest is history. Now I draw and totally do not waste my time on this forum


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Micshork said:


> First off I don't identify as a Furry but it is one of the Nicest communities I have seen. A LOT less toxic than say the Anime or Undertale community. The kindness has made me interested and want to interact with it and I have been for a time.
> 
> My first question is what made you want to join the furry community and what you like about it.


I came because I was bored and I remembered seeing furries and thought “Ha! They look stupid.” Then I looked into it a bit more and got a lot more interested in it. I wouldn’t say I’m a furry. I’m just a guy who like the idea of anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Micshork said:


> First off I don't identify as a Furry but it is one of the Nicest communities I have seen. A LOT less toxic than say the Anime or Undertale community. The kindness has made me interested and want to interact with it and I have been for a time.
> 
> My first question is what made you want to join the furry community and what you like about it.


Some are here for the art, some are here for costuming, some are here for the community, etc.

I kinda just fell into it, like Dongding


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> totally do not waste my time on this forum


Sarcasm?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m just a guy who like the idea of anthropomorphic animals.


Congrats, you have hit my baseline definition for "a furry"!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 26, 2018)

Micshork said:


> First off I don't identify as a Furry but it is one of the Nicest communities I have seen. A LOT less toxic than say the Anime or Undertale community. The kindness has made me interested and want to interact with it and I have been for a time.
> 
> My first question is what made you want to join the furry community and what you like about it.


Idk I’ve kinda always liked anthro.  Disney fuckin monopolized that so I think there’s a stronger pull for those of us who grew up on healthy diets of Robin Hood and Pete’s Dragon.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

And uhh, Donkey's girfriend: Dragon... :3


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Congrats, you have hit my baseline definition for "a furry"!


I’m honored. My defenetion Of furry is basically the same thing, but you also wear fur suits and go to furry cons and stuff


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

I’d have to throw in Bedknobs and Broomsticks too, as it’s one of the few films of its time that even talked about anthropomorphism and didn’t brush the subject away every time someone went “holy shit a talking animal”


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m honored. My defenetion Of furry is basically the same thing, but you also wear fur suits and go to furry cons and stuff


Whelp, guess I'm not a furry anymore :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 27, 2018)

I've always liked anthro characters, and I _think _my first interest started with the bigger blue dragon in _Dragontails, _but there's been so many anthro characters in my childhood that I just can't remember who came first. 

I know that Starfox kinda got me hooked, and then I discovered King whilst playing Tekken 3 during the little time I was outside of the caves during my troop's cave camping trip. I'm pretty sure King was my first full on crush, in furry-ish terms, despite not actually being an anthro.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I've always liked anthro characters, and I _think _my first interest started with the bigger blue dragon in _Dragontails, _but there's been so many anthro characters in my childhood that I just can't remember who came first.
> 
> I know that Starfox kinda got me hooked, and then I discovered King whilst playing Tekken 3 during the little time I was outside of the caves during my troop's cave camping trip. I'm pretty sure King was my first full on crush, in furry-ish terms, despite not actually being an anthro.


ORD WAS THE BEST HANDS DOWN


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

Another question.

For those who wear fursuits what about them makes you like to wear them? I always though of them as something like these costumes at Disneyland.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Sarcasm?


No me? _Never once._


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> Another question.
> 
> For those who wear fursuits what about them makes you like to wear them? I always though of them as something like these consumes at Disneyland.






fun? Seriously why do people dress up for Halloween?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 31222
> fun? Seriously why do people dress up for Halloween?


Is that you? It looks cool


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Is that you? It looks cool


Thanks! Its a very nice partial. I like the smaller suits. The bigger with toony eyes don't really work for me. I added the mustache myself. I have a set of 1800's glasses that are usually perched on the nose. I need to make some wings for it. And find the other paw (I misplaced it. I keep on finding one and losing the other. I think I may end up throwing one into the gun case to lure out the other one.). Its a bat partial without wings. GO FIGURE.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Thanks! Its a very nice partial. I like the smaller suits. The bigger with toony eyes don't really work for me. I added the mustache myself. I have a set of 1800's glasses that are usually perched on the nose. I need to make some wings for it. And find the other paw (I misplaced it. I keep on finding one and losing the other. I think I may end up throwing one into the gun case to lure out the other one.). Its a bat partial without wings. GO FIGURE.


I love it... especially the mustache


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> Another question.
> 
> For those who wear fursuits what about them makes you like to wear them? I always though of them as something like these costumes at Disneyland.


I used to suit many moons ago.  I really liked the public reaction, most of which was positive.  Kids love it and it’s so nice to see someone so excited by your presence that they beg their parents for pictures.  I actually had one little girl hug my leg and refuse to let go and once her parents had managed to pry her free, she cried a little as they carried her away.  My heart fucking shattered that day.


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

My favorite Fursuits are the Realistic looking ones.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I love it... especially the mustache


Its actually yarn! My ex was attempting to make tails so I learned how to make that from yarn  :3. I have any idea to use the same techique on some burlap and see if I can make plushies.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> My favorite Fursuits are the Realistic looking ones.


Mine too but 2k for a head is more than I'll ever be able to afford.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

Also Disneyland has animatronic suits now, I think.  Too many staff members with heat stroke


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

Also last question but it's kinda a "Sensitive topic" and I don't know if I can talk about it.

Should I just ask anyway and see what happens? It isn't anything violent or offensive.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> plushies


???


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

After Somnium’s reappearance id say you’re safe lol


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> Also last question but it's kinda a "Sensitive topic" and I don't know if I can talk about it.
> 
> Should I just ask anyway and see what happens? It isn't anything violent or offensive.


It’s your choice, you know


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I used to suit many moons ago.  I really liked the public reaction, most of which was positive.  Kids love it and it’s so nice to see someone so excited by your presence that they beg their parents for pictures.  I actually had one little girl hug my leg and refuse to let go and once her parents had managed to pry her free, she cried a little as they carried her away.  My heart fucking shattered that day.


There was a little fur meet up at a local petco where a bunch of suiters were dancing to raise money for charity.  The reaction was great. Only negative was a neckbeard manager who literally looked like the meme guy made my ex cry.  He actually shoved her away from a window because apparently the dogs freak out if a leaf blows by.

Other than that it was fun as hell seeing people dance around in suits and the childrens reaction was great. I have the photos still if anybody's curious!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> Also last question but it's kinda a "Sensitive topic" and I don't know if I can talk about it.
> 
> Should I just ask anyway and see what happens? It isn't anything violent or offensive.


ZERO REGRETS!

but hurry before I fall asleep :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> ???


stuffed animals. If you do the same techique I did with my mustache on a sheet of burlap fabric you could actually add custom designs into the fur. I'm thinking small little cute things that are fluffy with button eyes.


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

My question is what are your thoughts on NSFW Art and/or fursuit Yiffing.


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry if it's too extreme of a topic.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> My question is what are your thoughts on NSFW Art and/or fursuit Yiffing.


I draw NSFW.

Frankly there's fair worse things out there from what I've seen and had the horror of knowing the existence of. Fursuit yiffing is pretty rare honestly. You hear about these things, but its so statistically rare I feel.

Honestly I personally don't care. As long as nothing illegals going on I don't care what you crank it to  or do in the bedroom.

I draw pierced anthromorphic pinups with collars and leashes and a few BDSM pieces here and there. Trust me theres worse shit out there.


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

If you want you can ignore it and I'll delete the question.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> If you want you can ignore it and I'll delete the question.


Frankly the question isn't the problem you're just at a slow time for open chat xD
Are you doing this a for a school project or something? :v


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> My question is what are your thoughts on NSFW Art and/or fursuit Yiffing.


We actually have a thread related to that here:
forums.furaffinity.net: Is it really 10%?

Most all furries (that I know) are fine with NSFW art, even if they aren't into it themselves.

I hear fursuit yiffing is frowned upon, but that's the extent of my knowledge there.


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Frankly the question isn't the problem you're just at a slow time for open chat xD



Understood.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> We actually have a thread related to that here:
> forums.furaffinity.net: Is it really 10%?
> 
> Most all furries (that I know) are fine with NSFW art, even if they aren't into it themselves.
> ...


Yeah mursuits are frowned upon, and frankly  even finding one is difficult. I've been scanning over makers of fursuits and many if they list the ability are really cheap. Most good makers don't want to be linked to it.

It's kind of what people ASSUME you're doing it. When my family found my partial I was frequently asked if I was having sex while wearing it. Answer is NO.  I think they still don't believe me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2018)

I feel like it's a bait question or a noob question :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I feel like it's a bait question or a noob question :V


I will answer any question that lets me talk about porn :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I will answer any question that lets me talk about porn :V


Now thats the panda's here things should get interesting. :v


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> There was a little fur meet up at a local petco where a bunch of suiters were dancing to raise money for charity.  The reaction was great. Only negative was a neckbeard manager who literally looked like the meme guy made my ex cry.  He actually shoved her away from a window because apparently the dogs freak out if a leaf blows by.
> 
> Other than that it was fun as hell seeing people dance around in suits and the childrens reaction was great. I have the photos still if anybody's curious!


That sounds fucking adorable omg

Lol my mom loves that kinda shit.  Unless I’m doing it.  Then she’s just disappointed


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Now it's our turn to ask the hard questions :]

What brings you here today?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> My question is what are your thoughts on NSFW Art and/or fursuit Yiffing.


We all have kinks but those are DEFINITELY not mine.  I don’t find furries sexually attractive at all and it’s actually made me pretty uncomfortable before, especially considering my last OC was ruined by someone doing just that.  But it’s a large part of the fandom so I just have to deal with it


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Now it's our turn to ask the hard questions :]
> 
> What brings you here today?



I recently discovered this forum and felt like joining to further understand the furry community.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> I recently discovered this forum and felt like joining to further understand the furry community.


I saw your post in the other thread, and I gotta say Kudos for owning up to it if you're not a troll. That gives you a respect point in my book.

I like honesty :v


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Micshork said:


> I recently discovered this forum and felt like joining to further understand the furry community.


Perhaps I should have asked why you joined, and what you want to get out of it.

Even some of the other non-furs around have reasons to be here.


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I saw your post in the other thread, and I gotta say Kudos for owning up to it if you're not a troll. That gives you a respect point in my book.
> 
> I like honesty :v



I don't really troll with people.

I do joke from time to time but I like being honest


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Perhaps I should have asked why you joined, and what you want to get out of it.
> 
> Even some of the other non-furs around have reasons to be here.


Morbid curiosity as well as understanding the community as a whole. I also like interacting with nice people. The only other communities that I find legit nice are MLP and Godzilla.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm too tired to ask more questions d:

Welcome to the community and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Micshork (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm too tired to ask more questions d:
> 
> Welcome to the community and enjoy your stay.


Thank you


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> He’s totally fucking right tho
> 
> I don’t like the super passionate opposition there was against gay marriage especially now that it’s been legalized there and I’ve seen fewer and fewer opponents on this side of the pond
> 
> But yes yep for sure




that had to do with a couple things you guys i believe churches were not forced to wed gay couples ours are and its also how biased and childish the yes campaign was the media and even local government actively suppressed no supporters and no supporters were also assaulted in larger numbers but it was not widely reported in the media

the result was the vote went from being something like 80 for 20 against to almost 50/50 there were even gay communities voting no because of how the yes campaign acted

also they were already allowed to be civilly married what they were campaigning for was forcing churches to give them a white wedding

also it kind of backfired gay marriages aren't lasting long the first gay divorce was a few days after they married


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that had to do with a couple things you guys i believe churches were not forced to wed gay couples ours are and its also how biased and childish the yes campaign was the media and even local government actively suppressed no supporters and no supporters were also assaulted in larger numbers but it was not widely reported in the media
> 
> the result was the vote went from being something like 80 for 20 against to almost 50/50 there were even gay communities voting no because of how the yes campaign acted
> 
> ...


Ah, I see.  Yeah that’s a little fucked.  You can’t force people to think and believe the way you want them to, that’s EXACTLY what the gay community railed against for decades.  I’m sure there’s plenty of progressive churches that would be happy to perform a ceremony on their own volition.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

I was born and raised Roman Catholic and regarding of my orientation, I did always like the idea of a traditional wedding in my birth faith.  However, gay marriage isn’t recognized by Catholic doctrine and I just have to shut the fuck up and move on about it.  Oh well.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Ah, I see.  Yeah that’s a little fucked.  You can’t force people to think and believe the way you want them to, that’s EXACTLY what the gay community railed against for decades.  I’m sure there’s plenty of progressive churches that would be happy to perform a ceremony on their own volition.




did i also mention the yes campaign broke open letter boxes to steal the forms and send them in saying yes

and they also broke upon post boxes and destroyed letters voting no


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> did i also mention the yes campaign broke open letter boxes to steal the forms and send them in saying yes
> 
> and they also broke upon post boxes and destroyed letters voting no


Goddamn it this is exactly what ruins shit for people

This is why we can’t have nice things


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

i'm getting a $420 fiiiine because i can't magically appear across country in 24 hours woop woop 

just another day in the green


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> 420
> 
> just another day in the green


That’s better


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That’s better



if the old crusty bois worked that out they'd probably round it up to $450 so that joke cant be made i'm not even joking


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> if the old crusty bois worked that out they'd probably round it up to $450 so that joke cant be made i'm not even joking


Wait so what are you being charged?  $420 or $450


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wait so what are you being charged?  $420 or $450



i don't know yet a doctors appointment was booked in a base i was at months ago but if its arranged you need to go not going is treated as awol and i can't get in contact with anyone to cancelled so looks like i'm getting charged


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't know yet a doctors appointment was booked in a base i was at months ago but if its arranged you need to go not going is treated as awol and i can't get in contact with anyone to cancelled so looks like i'm getting charged


I see, how long do you have?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I see, how long do you have?




not long i sent off an email but that's about it 

i really don't care anymore i hate my job i just happen to be very good at it and it pays well i want to leave and go to university even though at 26 it will feel like that episode of Simpsons where he goes to college


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> not long i sent off an email but that's about it
> 
> i really don't care anymore i hate my job i just happen to be very good at it and it pays well i want to leave and go to university even though at 26 it will feel like that episode of Simpsons where he goes to college


It’s never too late tho.  I went to community college for a year and there was a guy in my class easily in his mid 60s


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s never too late tho.  I went to community college for a year and there was a guy in my class easily in his mid 60s




we had a 50 something year old WO who left Army and went to med school he's practising medicine now


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> we had a 50 something year old WO who left Army and went to med school he's practising medicine now


See that’s the beauty of it, and I doubt anyone will care lol.  What are you wanting to study?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> See that’s the beauty of it, and I doubt anyone will care lol.  What are you wanting to study?



many eons ago when i was young and fresh here in my car was playing on the radio phones were the size of bricks and everything was neon colours

it was 2013

i was studying medicine then i came out of a breakout lost passion for it joined up and then over time i realised instead of doing med do something i already know PC nerd stuff

so i'm looking to study Game Design and Development not to get into the industry but for the degrees it gives then i'll study Cyber Security i'll be doing both at our version of MIT


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> many eons ago when i was young and fresh here in my car was playing on the radio phones were the size of bricks and everything was neon colours
> 
> it was 2013
> 
> ...


Cool so like independent game design?  Glad you’re actually taking the steps to pursue it lol I got a friend (and I use the term loosely) who is interested but he doesn’t do anything to get there.  At all.  He has a talent for the hobby aspect which is what makes it so infuriating


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

Do you already have a game plan in mind?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Cool so like independent game design?  Glad you’re actually taking the steps to pursue it lol I got a friend (and I use the term loosely) who is interested but he doesn’t do anything to get there.  At all.  He has a talent for the hobby aspect which is what makes it so infuriating




nah so the degree gives you qualifications in network architecture 3d modelling coding programming etc etc i don't want to actually get into the field because there's no game dev jobs in Australia for what ever reason America wants no games being produced in Australia under an Australian company so what EA does is every time a game company pops up here they buy out the company then close it down at one point Australia produced the most games but now former companies are owned by EA or others where as valve has a different approach they will buy the company but absorb the staff

Team Fortress is an Australian IP that's why its got a thing about Saxton hale and Australium

i think mirrors edge is an Australian thing (it is set in Australia weird i know cause they're all American in game)

LA noire is Australian

Bioshock

some of the Zelda games

Dues Ex

Mad Max etc etc




Asassinator said:


> Do you already have a game plan in mind?



yeah i do ive already talked to the university ive got to do a entrance exam they actually sent me an email a few days ago asking if i was ready to enrol for mid year but ive got a problem with needing to move home its a long story my family have not done something they promised to do 2 years ago


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah so the degree gives you qualifications in network architecture 3d modelling coding programming etc etc i don't want to actually get into the field because there's no game dev jobs in Australia for what ever reason America wants no games being produced in Australia under an Australian company so what EA does is every time a game company pops up here they buy out the company then close it down at one point Australia produced the most games but now former companies are owned by EA or others where as valve has a different approach they will buy the company but absorb the staff
> 
> Team Fortress is an Australian IP that's why its got a thing about Saxton hale and Australium
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> nah so the degree gives you qualifications in network architecture 3d modelling coding programming etc etc i don't want to actually get into the field because there's no game dev jobs in Australia for what ever reason America wants no games being produced in Australia under an Australian company so what EA does is every time a game company pops up here they buy out the company then close it down at one point Australia produced the most games but now former companies are owned by EA or others where as valve has a different approach they will buy the company but absorb the staff
> 
> Team Fortress is an Australian IP that's why its got a thing about Saxton hale and Australium
> 
> ...



Learning to do what you like to make a living off it, is always a good choice. I wish you the best of luck.

On side not im new but not new to the form. You'll probably see alot of my as i slowly conquer this form with my amazing ability to jump into convorsations like i was always a part of them. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> Learning to do what you like to make a living off it, is always a good choice. I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> On side not im new but not new to the form. You'll probably see alot of my as i slowly conquer this form with my amazing ability to jump into convorsations like i was always a part of them. Nice to meet you all.


Hello, one-eyed cat.

You got a story on how you lost that eye?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> Learning to do what you like to make a living off it, is always a good choice. I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> On side not im new but not new to the form. You'll probably see alot of my as i slowly conquer this form with my amazing ability to jump into convorsations like i was always a part of them. Nice to meet you all.



i dabbled with game development in high school working on commission for small modding teams but unless theres more regulation in the industry i wouldn't want to get back into it professionally


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hello, one-eyed cat.
> 
> You got a story on how you lost that eye?


I was once struck my a stray bullet which left me in the hospital for a bit. Loss of 30% motor functions on my right side and the near blindness in my right eye.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i dabbled with game development in high school working on commission for small modding teams but unless theres more regulation in the industry i wouldn't want to get back into it professionally



I myself went college for the animation portion of it but kind of cant do that anymore.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> I was once struck my a stray bullet which left me in the hospital for a bit. Loss of 30% motor functions on my right side and the near blindness in my right eye.


Sorry that happened to you. It takes strength to come back from an injury like that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.

What's cookin'?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Sorry that happened to you. It takes strength to come back from an injury like that.




he's talking about his fursona my child not himself


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts.
> 
> What's cookin'?


IM SO HAPPY! ONE WEEK HOLIDAY COMMENCES!


AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHH!
*DEATH METAAAAL*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 27, 2018)

I think I'm ill.

Breakfast has been almost impossible to stomach these past few days... 

And I'm trying to determine how to feel about Avengers: IW. If you've seen it, you know what I mean. I won't say more.

 (Thanos... why are you so attractive and yet so bloody evil?)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Breakfast has been almost impossible to stomach these past few days...


Few bites is better than empty stomach 
I'd share some local remedies but they're pretty barbaric :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> he's talking about his fursona my child not himself


Wow. And I was just about to send him info for motor function recovery lol.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts.
> 
> What's cookin'?


I'm single now, selling my prom tickets to some couple today before the price goes up for door price


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> I was once struck my a stray bullet which left me in the hospital for a bit. Loss of 30% motor functions on my right side and the near blindness in my right eye.


I’m sorry to hear that for the cat, whose name is?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm going to Prom even though I'm single... I missed it last year. Might as well see how disappointing it is this year.

Honestly, I dunno how I feel about this.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I'm single now, selling my prom tickets to some couple today before the price goes up for door price


You’re probably very depressed. Don’t Worry, you got us.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> You’re probably very depressed. Don’t Worry, you got us.


yeah, i may have taken an extra antidepressant this morning, it's all good. just tired i guess.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm going to Prom even though I'm single... I missed it last year. Might as well see how disappointing it is this year.
> 
> Honestly, I dunno how I feel about this.


I'd take you to the prom :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> yeah, i may have taken an extra antidepressant this morning, it's all good. just tired i guess.


It’s always the effort that counts


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

i like how everyones freaking out about prom but in less than a decade you'll be thinking "what was the name of that girl i liked? Stacy? Larni? Casey? eh who cares"


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i like how everyones freaking out about prom but in less than a decade you'll be thinking "what was the name of that girl i liked? Stacy? Larni? Casey? eh who cares"


i know right? me and Kaleb lasted what? a week? lol high school shouldn't even count as dating


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i know right? me and Kaleb lasted what? a week? lol high school shouldn't even count as dating




true fact all the people who are still with people they dated in high school are either in unhappy boring marriages or became parents at a young age and are also boring


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> true fact all the people who are still with people they dated in high school are either in unhappy boring marriages or became parents at a young age and are also boring


Noted! Anything else I need to know about high school?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Noted! Anything else I need to know about high school?



be successful or interesting after high school cause then at reunions you'll make all the cunts who bullied you cry 

that is legit a thing that happened it was hilarious


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I'm single now, selling my prom tickets to some couple today before the price goes up for door price


At least you won't waste money. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2018)

This site's a lot more sparse than I thought it would be coming back here...
Kinda surprised.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 27, 2018)

My little brother is sick, the school called my mom's old boss at subway out where I live instead of calling my Grandma directly. Idk why they did that though.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> My little brother is sick, the school called my mom's old boss at subway out where I live instead of calling my Grandma directly. Idk why they did that though.


it's alright, my little sister's school called my stepdad and she lives 8 hours away


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> This site's a lot more sparse than I thought it would be coming back here...
> Kinda surprised.


I was surprised myself. I thought the FaF Exodus was the end of this place. 
Works out for the better :V
Still miss the old crew though


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 27, 2018)

Taking a few days off from studying since I already have enough points to pass my class. The 2 extra hours of free time feels good.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 27, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

*boops you back*


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 27, 2018)

So whats been happening ive been busy working twords prom so ive been gone


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

nm lol i've been on twitter mostly


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice uhg ive spent almost 300$ just to go


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Holy shit.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> he's talking about his fursona my child not himself



No talking about me. I have both eyes. One just doesnt work right so i just removed it from my fursona. Easier that way.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i like how everyones freaking out about prom but in less than a decade you'll be thinking "what was the name of that girl i liked? Stacy? Larni? Casey? eh who cares"


Ya the only thing i remember about my prom is only 11 people showed up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

@Astusthefox That new Avatar of yours is so cute!


----------



## Astus (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> @Astusthefox That new Avatar of yours is so cute!



Thanks ~ ^-^


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Holy shit.


Yea 200 for the tux 65 for a single ticket 20 for the corsage or the wrist thing idk how to spell


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

I Remember my prom. Went with my ex fiancée ended up getting food poisoning from the catering so I was sick as a dog during the only slow dance song.

Yeah that was fun. I've gotten food poisoning twice both times from catering. :/


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Yea 200 for the tux 65 for a single ticket 20 for the corsage or the wrist thing idk how to spell



a rented tux?


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 27, 2018)

Yup


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Yup



i was going to say $200 for a tux would have been cheap rented sounds about right though


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was surprised myself. I thought the FaF Exodus was the end of this place.
> Works out for the better :V
> Still miss the old crew though


At least you're here. We need the life of the party.



One-eyedCat said:


> No talking about me. I have both eyes. One just doesnt work right so i just removed it from my fursona. Easier that way.


Now I'm confused.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> We need the life of the party.


Sorry.. the only party I know is where everyone passes each others bodily fluids :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry.. the only party I know is where everyone passes each others bodily fluids :V


The best kind of party.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The best kind of party.


Wish @PolarizedBear is here. 
I miss him dearly. I need him to energize me again


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wish @PolarizedBear is here.
> I miss him dearly. I need him to energize me again


He didn't leave, did he?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> He didn't leave, did he?


I dunno..
If he's not coming back I fear reverting back into a grumpy bear


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

everyone stop what you're doing and listen to this entire album


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 27, 2018)

ayyyyy i just played with a wild fox for 10 minutes


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno..
> If he's not coming back I fear reverting back into a grumpy bear


PB'll be back, trust me.  He just needs to take his time.
He still lurks the forums, so he hasn't given up on us yet 

Now don't you go grumpy on me or I'm gonna have to come over and slap some sense into you myself :V


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 27, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

ok i'm so confused


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> ok i'm so confused


Don't take much doesn't it


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Don't take much doesn't it


not at all


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey everyone :3


----------



## Karatine (Apr 27, 2018)

It's Friday my dudessss


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

Karatine said:


> It's Friday my dudessss


I read dudes as dumbass I think  I need to eat something :x


----------



## Karatine (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I read dudes as dumbass I think  I need to eat something :x


Then it would be me talking to my dumb ass


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Then it would be me talking to my dumb ass


okay big mood


----------



## Karatine (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> okay big mood


Okay then... New meme aquired, I guess.
Something that I don't even understand by it's description, lol.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Finally free from the clutches of the workplace. I thought id never get to leave.


----------



## avisa (Apr 27, 2018)

It's Friday my dumbassss


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I read dudes as dumbass I think  I need to eat something :x


Not cool duuuuudddeeee


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

help i'm stuck at work


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

avisa said:


> It's Friday my dumbassss


I don't have fridays... I just work... Every day.


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

heller


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 27, 2018)

Ooh :O
I see some garbage fires!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ooh :O
> I see some garbage fires!


some... what? I'm sorry i'm from the middle of nowhere you're going to have to explain this


----------



## avisa (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> I don't have fridays... I just work... Every day.




if you didnt know my post was a joke referencing this:



DarkoKavinsky said:


> I read dudes as dumbass I think  I need to eat something :x


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

avisa said:


> if you didnt know my post was a joke referencing this:


Ya i know. Dont worry about it.


----------



## avisa (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> Ya i know. Dont worry about it.


aight good. didnt want it to seem like i was calling you a dumbass lol. nice to meet you


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was surprised myself. I thought the FaF Exodus was the end of this place.
> Works out for the better :V
> Still miss the old crew though



Maybe my word choice was incorrect. Im saying theres a LOT less activity than I was expecting. Then again, theres a lot of topics I tend to not care to chime in on.


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> some... what? I'm sorry i'm from the middle of nowhere you're going to have to explain this


The threads that turn into arguments and go nowhere.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Maybe my word choice was incorrect. Im saying theres a LOT less activity than I was expecting. Then again, theres a lot of topics I tend to not care to chime in on.


It is alot more quiet than it seems it should be.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> The threads that turn into arguments and go nowhere.


that happened in a picture thread once i think
also a thread about mental health


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> It is alot more quiet than it seems it should be.


then let's make it LOUDDDDDD
ok sorry carry on


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> then let's make it LOUDDDDDD
> ok sorry carry on


I like it the way it is. Ive been on forums were by the time you type something in your paragraph become 3 pages irrelevant. I like things a little slower.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> PB'll be back, trust me.  He just needs to take his time.
> He still lurks the forums, so he hasn't given up on us yet
> 
> Now don't you go grumpy on me or I'm gonna have to come over and slap some sense into you myself :V



I'm alive!  Sorry, didn't mean to worry anyone, life's just a tad exhausting at the moment.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm alive!  Sorry, didn't mean to worry anyone, life's just a tad exhausting at the moment.


you're fine!! we get it


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm alive!  Sorry, didn't mean to worry anyone, life's just a tad exhausting at the moment.


THE POLAR BEAR BACK! :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm alive!  Sorry, didn't mean to worry anyone, life's just a tad exhausting at the moment.


Awww, is the magnetic bae exhausted? :3

I have a lap you can relax on.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

no mine is comfy-er


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> no mine is comfy-er
> View attachment 31243


Meh. :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww, is the magnetic bae exhausted? :3
> 
> I have a lap you can relax on.


The only thing I'm gnna be relaxin' on is a nice cool bed in a few.  Gotta store up that potential energy.



Oakie-Dokie said:


> no mine is comfy-er
> View attachment 31243


Tad jealous, would take boi thighs over tree trunks for a test ride if I could.

@shapeless0ne @Oakie-Dokie  I'll try to be on more often and stop lurkin' so much.


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 27, 2018)

Heya pals!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The only thing I'm gnna be relaxin' on is a nice cool bed in a few.  Gotta store up that potential energy.


xD

Happy sleeping, mate.



TimeglitchD said:


> Heya pals!


Pals? :V


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The only thing I'm gnna be relaxin' on is a nice cool bed in a few.  Gotta store up that potential energy.
> 
> 
> Tad jealous, would take boi thighs over tree trunks for a test ride if I could.
> ...



lol take 'em, they get thicc when i sit down :/ lost a pair of jeans to them yesterday ugh


TimeglitchD said:


> Heya pals!


HI!!!!


----------



## Karatine (Apr 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'll try to be on more often and stop lurkin' so much.


But lurking is the most enjoyable way to live life :V


TimeglitchD said:


> Heya pals!


Hiya!


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 27, 2018)

Anyone up to something fun this weekend?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 27, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> Heya pals!


Hiya! Crazy lookin' icon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> Anyone up to something fun this weekend?


Well, I am drinking myself to death tomorrow(well, not really. But I *am* drinking). It's my birthday, and I am celebrating how far I've come with everything on weight loss plans, experiences, work practices, etc.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, I am drinking myself to death tomorrow(well, not really. But I *am* drinking). It's my birthday, and I am celebrating how far I've come with everything on weight loss plans, experiences, work practices, etc.


Happy early birthday!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 27, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> Heya pals!



Hi!  Your avatar reminds me of the sax solo section in Father Ted's "My Lovely Horse".  It's towards the end of the video...


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hiya! Crazy lookin' icon.


Thanks! B)



Yakamaru said:


> Well, I am drinking myself to death tomorrow(well, not really. But I *am* drinking). It's my birthday, and I am celebrating how far I've come with everything on weight loss plans, experiences, work practices, etc.


Congrats! Feels good to get things done


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 27, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hi!  Your avatar reminds me of the sax solo section in Father Ted's "My Lovely Horse".  It's towards the end of the video...


ohmygod i love that vjsbvhfgvnjdsvn


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> Happy early birthday!!





TimeglitchD said:


> Congrats! Feels good to get things done


Thanks. <3






It's not that much, but I will definitely be intoxicated.


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap smirnoff ice is the best drink ever invented tbh


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> Oh snap smirnoff ice is the best drink ever invented tbh


You tried Smirnoff Ice Apple?

I drank that shit almost like water when I visited Florida back in 2013. God that beverage of the gods was good.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, I am drinking myself to death tomorrow(well, not really. But I *am* drinking). It's my birthday, and I am celebrating how far I've come with everything on weight loss plans, experiences, work practices, etc.


Oh hey, Happy Birthday Mate.  Hope ya have fun drinkin'.


----------



## TimeglitchD (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You tried Smirnoff Ice Apple?
> 
> I drank that shit almost like water when I visited Florida back in 2013. God that beverage of the gods was good.


I have not! Looks really tasty though... And same for Orchard Thieves! (I think that's the same drink as Apple Bandit but they changed the name for some reason here. Apple cider is a gift from heaven)


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> It is alot more quiet than it seems it should be.


I remember when there was a new meaningful thread every day in most sections. This was back when we weren't even allowed to have an open chat like this thread, but there was a ton of dialogue, new faces, and worthwhile topics that would stay relevant for weeks.   
Shit, I'm stunned the gaming section isn't even active anymore.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You tried Smirnoff Ice Apple?
> 
> I drank that shit almost like water when I visited Florida back in 2013. God that beverage of the gods was good.



Damn...makes me want a nice beer about now. Could go for a bottle of Guinness.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 27, 2018)

TimeglitchD said:


> Heya pals!


A really late What's Up to you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> I remember when there was a new meaningful thread every day in most sections. This was back when we weren't even allowed to have an open chat like this thread, but there was a ton of dialogue, new faces, and worthwhile topics that would stay relevant for weeks.
> Shit, I'm stunned the gaming section isn't even active anymore.


This place turned into a site for erping and stuff, From what it seems.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> This place turned into a site for erping and stuff, From what it seems.



Christ above... Lol

Nice to see you around at least.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

I should get an alcoholic drink.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm alive!  Sorry, didn't mean to worry anyone, life's just a tad exhausting at the moment.


We're not worried; it's not like we like you or anything, baka!

I have a proposition for you:
I was talking with @Mikazuki Marazhu about setting up a modded Terraria server for whomever is interested.  Would you be interested in joining?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I should get an alcoholic drink.


Mind if I join you tomorrow? :3


----------



## avisa (Apr 27, 2018)

This tree reminds me of BotW


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

avisa said:


> This tree reminds me of BotW


You're right!  I see a korok right there!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Christ above... Lol
> 
> Nice to see you around at least.


I also forgotten about the great debates about Cub furs.

Likewise.


----------



## avisa (Apr 27, 2018)

That's Cub.


----------



## avisa (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You're right!  I see a korok right there!








These things are what the other image reminded me of


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 27, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> This place turned into a site for erping and stuff, From what it seems.


but butt......erp is good. well, for erp'ers at least ! X3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> but butt......erp is good. well, for erp'ers at least ! X3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

avisa said:


> These things are what the other image reminded me of


Wait a second...

Isn't that the shrine where you have to strip butt-naked and run around during a blood moon...


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> View attachment 31256


What...  What is that expression?

I feel like he's emotionally confused and doesn't know what to do.


----------



## avisa (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Wait a second...
> 
> Isn't that the shrine where you have to strip butt-naked and run around during a blood moon...


Yeah, I think so... lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> What...  What is that expression?
> 
> I feel like he's emotionally confused and doesn't know what to do.


"Are you kidding me?"


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

So, what's up, fuzzbutts?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> "Are you kidding me?"


I think "morbid curiosity" is a little more fitting :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I think "morbid curiosity" is a little more fitting :V


Wishful thinking?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, what's up, fuzzbutts?


No fuzz on this butt :V

Just getting prepared for a weekend of "no plans"


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> No fuzz on this butt :V
> 
> Just getting prepared for a weekend of "no plans"


Such plans, much things to do.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> View attachment 31256


And there it is. The classic Impact old anime reaction images. lmao


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Home at last. So tired...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Home at last. So tired...


this is so me right now. I literally was just in a bath tub going "Dis is nice :v" until I had to move because of the warmth.

I'm seriously debating on getting a new car. And I'm not sure if that's a logical move. I know I could afford it, but is it wise?

I'm not worried about depreciation as I will be driving it till the bitter end, and frankly I will maintain it. Hell I spoiled my other cars even though they were in 'beater' status. IDK I'm thinking about it.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> this is so me right now. I literally was just in a bath tub going "Dis is nice :v" until I had to move because of the warmth.
> 
> I'm seriously debating on getting a new car. And I'm not sure if that's a logical move. I know I could afford it, but is it wise?
> 
> I'm not worried about depreciation as I will be driving it till the bitter end, and frankly I will maintain it. Hell I spoiled my other cars even though they were in 'beater' status. IDK I'm thinking about it.


depends on how much you’re planning on spending to fix it.  You can write it off on your taxes for next year if you get a new car, but fixing what’s messed up is less of a hassle.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

Speaking of which does anyone know why my RPM meter might be going out of whack?  Not much but it has me concerned.  It sits at about 500 RPM while I’m idling.  I’ve taken it both to Valvoline and to an independent shop, and the only problems anyone has been able to spot between the two is a serpentine belt that’s wearing a little thin.  I can still drive it, it’s not cracked or anything, but seriously wtf is going on with my car lol


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Speaking of which does anyone know why my RPM meter might be going out of whack?  Not much but it has me concerned.  It sits at about 500 RPM while I’m idling.  I’ve taken it both to Valvoline and to an independent shop, and the only problems anyone has been able to spot between the two is a serpentine belt that’s wearing a little thin.  I can still drive it, it’s not cracked or anything, but seriously wtf is going on with my car lol


maybe it's a problem with the RPM dial itself? do you have one or is it a digital display?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> maybe it's a problem with the RPM dial itself? do you have one or is it a digital display?


It’s a dial.  Engine is also making a weird sound, subtle like if it had been making the noise when I bought it I wouldn’t have thought anything of ir


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s a dial.  Engine is also making a weird sound, subtle like if it had been making the noise when I bought it I wouldn’t have thought anything of ir


maybe the dial isn't set right (like on those older scales, how if they weren't on 0 they were inaccurate)?  my Jeep simply has a little row of numbers that flips up or down to show RPM and it doesn't work 
as for the engine, when is your next oil change? is the engine light on?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank you life, for 20 dollars in quarters instead of my 20 dollar bill back...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Quarters



Put them in a sock and show life who's boss V:


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

I think that would make _you_ the boss if I did what you told me to.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

Just finished watching super troopers 2. It was meh. Not bad but not amazing like the first.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

Anyone here watched Infinity War yet?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

Joe did.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Anyone here watched Infinity War yet?


I did.



Spoiler: Emotions



My emotions are currently in a swirling void of chaos.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 27, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> Just finished watching super troopers 2. It was meh. Not bad but not amazing like the first.


Not yet going to watch it with me group on the 13th.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> maybe the dial isn't set right (like on those older scales, how if they weren't on 0 they were inaccurate)?  my Jeep simply has a little row of numbers that flips up or down to show RPM and it doesn't work
> as for the engine, when is your next oil change? is the engine light on?


Ive gotten an oil change, I’ve replaced the battery, starter, and alternator within the past year, check engine light actually doesn’t come on anymore lol.  Which is weird bc it was always on for the first like year and a half I drove the car


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Thank you life, for 20 dollars in quarters instead of my 20 dollar bill back...


Lmaoooo one of my drivers got paid this way today.  Fuckin bullshit mang


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Speaking of which does anyone know why my RPM meter might be going out of whack?  Not much but it has me concerned.  It sits at about 500 RPM while I’m idling.  I’ve taken it both to Valvoline and to an independent shop, and the only problems anyone has been able to spot between the two is a serpentine belt that’s wearing a little thin.  I can still drive it, it’s not cracked or anything, but seriously wtf is going on with my car lol


Tachs usually get their signal from the ignition coil in the cars circuit, or the ECM if its a ford you might have a common issue depending on the age of the car.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Lmaoooo one of my drivers got paid this way today.  Fuckin bullshit mang


At least now your wallet can be used as a self defense weapon.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Tachs usually get their signal from the ignition coil in the cars circuit, or the ECM if its a ford you might have a common issue depending on the age of the car.


It’s a 2001 Saturn lol it’s been through hell but I can’t keep pushing it.  I don’t think I can afford a new car


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s a 2001 Saturn lol it’s been through hell but I can’t keep pushing it.  I don’t think I can afford a new car


Oh! i have a 2002 saturn sc2. If you want i can recommend some Saturn enthusiast forums that could help out!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Oh! i have a 2002 saturn sc2. If you want i can recommend some Saturn enthusiast forums that could help out!


That would be awesome thanks!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That would be awesome thanks!


You crowdsourced your car problem lol.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

Anybody doing anything interesting over the weekend?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Anybody doing anything interesting over the weekend?


Work.  But next weekend I’m going to the Kentucky Derby.  I would normally never go to the event (anyone who isn’t a local knows you don’t go to the Downs for Derby, any other time of year is great tho) but I have a friend who likes to go and this is his last big hurrah before he jets off to Guangzhou to... wait for it... coach American football lol


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> en able to spot between the two is a serpentine belt that’s wearing a little thin.



i would heavily suggest changing the timing belt now if it snaps then bye bye engine its fucked you can't fix it


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i would heavily suggest changing the timing belt now if it snaps then bye bye engine its fucked you can't fix it


Let’s just hope it gets me through another two weeks lol.  I spent so much on fixing everything else with my car in this check, I’m stretched thin for gas money as it is


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Work. But next weekend I’m going to the Kentucky Derby. I would normally never go to the event (anyone who isn’t a local knows you don’t go to the Downs for Derby, any other time of year is great tho) but I have a friend who likes to go and this is his last big hurrah before he jets off to Guangzhou to... wait for it... coach American football lol


Sorry about this weekend, but next weekend sounds dope. You go regularly to the Kentucky Derby?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Sorry about this weekend, but next weekend sounds dope. You go regularly to the Kentucky Derby?


Naaaaah lol that’s a tourist thing.  And when people brag about all the mint juleps they bought like yeah you know what’s fun, not being broke and sober, and still vomiting bc those things are gross.  I do like Thunder though, and the chow wagon.  Louisville must be the only city in which locals lose their shit over a fireworks show that kicks off a two week celebration centered around a two minute horse race


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Let’s just hope it gets me through another two weeks lol.  I spent so much on fixing everything else with my car in this check, I’m stretched thin for gas money as it is



OR ok OR you could upgrade





i really love my x Type


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> OR ok OR you could upgrade


Why doesn’t this forum have laugh reacts the closest dealership to me doesn’t have anything cheaper than at least $25k lol.  And they’re an hour and a half away.  Boy howdy would I love one tho


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Why doesn’t this forum have laugh reacts the closest dealership to me doesn’t have anything cheaper than at least $25k lol.  And they’re an hour and a half away.  Boy howdy would I love one tho




ayyyy you actually looked them up it depends on the year the cheapest would be 2003 that would be the $5000 ones i showed you the other day 25K is like... ok that's too expensive i can get a 2010 Audi A4 for $10k-$12k i heard used car sales in America are dodgy as fuck though


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ayyyy you actually looked them up it depends on the year the cheapest would be 2003 that would be the $5000 ones i showed you the other day 25K is like... ok that's too expensive i can get a 2010 Audi A10 for $10k-$12k i heard used car sales in America are dodgy as fuck though


Oh ESPECIALLY in Kentucky.  We don’t even have any lemon laws here.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

You can sell someone a bonafide piece of shit, not tell them it’s a bonafide piece of shit, and legally they can’t sue you because it’s a bonafide piece of shit.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You can sell someone a bonafide piece of shit, not tell them it’s a bonafide piece of shit, and legally they can’t sue you because it’s a bonafide piece of shit.


When I hear shit like this it makes me ashamed to admit I was born in kentucky. However me being born in kentucky means i can make jokes about kentucky :v Like I was caught smuggling books through kentucky but I was let off on a technicality as nobody could prove within a shadow of a doubt it was actually a book.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> When I hear shit like this it makes me ashamed to admit I was born in kentucky. However me being born in kentucky means i can make jokes about kentucky :v Like I was caught smuggling books through kentucky but I was let off on a technicality as nobody could prove within a shadow of a doubt it was actually a book.


How do you know the toothbrush was invented in Kentucky?  Because it if was anywhere else it would have been called a teeth brush


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 28, 2018)

Guys I have something to show yal



Spoiler









You looked
There is no way anyone of you is going to fall for this!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Guys


I didn't look. Honest! *Cowers*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Guys I have something to show yal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally walk across a field of Legos


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Literally walk across a field of Legos


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

SveltColt said:


>


I’m actually borderline ashamed to admit how much I love this dudes videos


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

Spoiler








@PolarizedBear Finally my Pudge arcana :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 28, 2018)

Good morning.

Prom's tonight and I'm nervous AF.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts. =w=



DragonMaster21 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Prom's tonight and I'm nervous AF.


Han fun, bro.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 28, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dota 2. <3

Pangolier ftw!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Prom's tonight and I'm nervous AF.




why


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

saw this in the supermarket today what is it ive never seen this chili before


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> why


I dunno. It's just that pre-social event anxiety that I get. Kind of like when someone makes plans with their friends, and then on the day of they're secretly hoping their friends will cancel.

The good thing is that I know in my more rational mind that I'm going to have fun. I can't let my paranoid part get the better of me.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> saw this in the supermarket today what is it ive never seen this chili before


*Pure, Terribly Bad Decision*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

You put them in your eyes. That's spanish for "Eye peppers".
Edit: 





DragonMaster21 said:


> *Pure, Terribly Bad Decision*


Oop never mind. The jig is up.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 28, 2018)

Good moring


GreenZone said:


> saw this in the supermarket today what is it ive never seen this chili before


I have always wanted to trt one of those because i love spicy food.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I dunno. It's just that pre-social event anxiety that I get. Kind of like when someone makes plans with their friends, and then on the day of they're secretly hoping their friends will cancel.
> 
> The good thing is that I know in my more rational mind that I'm going to have fun. I can't let my paranoid part get the better of me.



i find if you're anxious about something once you get there you calm down a bit i'm 26 and i still get nervous when i'm sent off to other parts of the country for a month or two even though ive done what i'm being sent there for a million times 




DragonMaster21 said:


> *Pure, Terribly Bad Decision*



i'm Australian though we eat chili with everything its in our chocolate


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

dude i looked it up its only X3 hotter than birds eye chili which is what i normally cook with


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> saw this in the supermarket today what is it ive never seen this chili before


I have a friend who ate a pepper like that, and didn't come to school the next few days.
So good luck?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> dude i looked it up its only X3 hotter than birds eye chili which is what i normally cook with


You using scoville units?  It's at least 10-15 X hotter.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Heck, Habaneros are 2-3X hotter than the birds eye chili, and I get those pretty often.

If you eat a Carolina reaper you'll be in for a bad time.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

Ghost peppers are stupid hot. There's no reason for them to exist lol. The only reason I could see someone choosing to eat one is for the thrill of it, and almost certainly not because they like spicy "food".


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You using scoville units?  It's at least 10-15 X hotter.



i misread the birdseye as 500,000 units its cause the sauce i use is 500,000 units i can't actually find food that i find spicy enough


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ghost peppers are stupid hot. There's no reason for them to exist lol. The only reason I could see someone choosing to eat one is for the thrill of it, and almost certainly not because they like spicy "food".



thing with chili is you need to eat it all your life the capsaicin in the chilis trick your body into thinking its physically hot but overtime your body realises "oh this happens all the time so its not actually a danger i'll ignore it" and it has less of an effect 

the ghost reaper is actually apparently a really good tasting pepper so i am keen to try it out grilled with something actually


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2018)

Y’all my dog chooses to sit in a kennel instead of his bed so my cat can sleep comfortably in it.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 28, 2018)

Aww, what a gent!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

Dogs are sweeties.


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Aww, what a gent!



Hey Massan! I am finding even more otter in tutu images. I may have to start a folder for all the ones I've saved, so far. Here is your new pillow-case


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

My uncle used to grow ghost chilis to make dip, one pepper for damn near an industrial sink full of the stuff.  

Also, has anyone done that Carolina reaper chip challenge?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 31326
> 
> Y’all my dog chooses to sit in a kennel instead of his bed so my cat can sleep comfortably in it.


I hope your cat didn’t bully him out of his spot lol my moms cat did that


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My uncle used to grow ghost chilis to make dip, one pepper for damn near an industrial sink full of the stuff.
> 
> Also, has anyone done that Carolina reaper chip challenge?



no but i was thinking of doing this with the reapers later today


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I hope your cat didn’t bully him out of his spot lol my moms cat did that



She doesn’t haha.  He chooses not to sleep in the bed when she’s sleeping in it.   Our golden retriever sleeps just fine with my cat. 




WithMyBearHands said:


> My uncle used to grow ghost chilis to make dip, one pepper for damn near an industrial sink full of the stuff.
> 
> Also, has anyone done that Carolina reaper chip challenge?



I have not.  However, my friend gave me a sauce before.  It was several years before the Carolina Reaper  got rated as the hottest pepper.

The sauce had a mix of habaneros, and a bunch of other spicey things.   My mouth burned for a straight hour or more, my nose ran, and my eyes started watering.  All while everyone in my class was laughing at me lol.  

I will never do that again.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> It was several years before the Carolina Reaper got rated as the hottest pepper.



there's no way its the hottest pepper when i was growing up a friend gave me some pepper we found at a Chinese market it was so hot our mouths stung for about 2-3 days it felt like we had held boiling water in our mouths


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hey Massan! I am finding even more otter in tutu images. I may have to start a folder for all the ones I've saved, so far. Here is your new pillow-case



Oh dear, this one's got a tiara too!  I fear I may never live this down...


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> there's no way its the hottest pepper when i was growing up a friend gave me some pepper we found at a Chinese market it was so hot our mouths stung for about 2-3 days it felt like we had held boiling water in our mouths


It's not THE hottest, but basically anything hotter has been specially cross-bred to be full of capsaicin.

Of course, you could always try drinking pepper spray :V


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

i really should start growing them >:3 I'd make a fortune at school


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Of course, you could always try drinking pepper spray :V



pepper spray is for pussies

to pull off the ultimate prank

buy new clothing

put in shed

fill shed with CS gas

wait for gas to clear

tell friend you don't like clothing for X reason then give it to them (tell them to wash it first)

hot water reactivates the CS gas

friends house fills with lovely CS gas


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> View attachment 31330


Should I... should I like this?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Should I... should I like this?


lol it was a furvilla notification i got


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no but i was thinking of doing this with the reapers later today


Not available in my country.  Gay.



AppleButt said:


> She doesn’t haha.  He chooses not to sleep in the bed when she’s sleeping in it.   Our golden retriever sleeps just fine with my cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that once with a lemon warhead... don’t think I’d have the balls or the rectal endurance to try a pepper that hot lol.  I like a little heat but not so much that it ruins the flavor


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

Even tomatoes are too spicy for me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> guess who


I suck at guessing.

Steve?
Jimmy?
Bobby?
Bob? 
Anderson?
Stevie Wonders?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

The kindergarten teacher. Or should I say: The _not_ kindergarten teacher.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Even tomatoes are too spicy for me.


F*** TOMATOES!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The kindergarten teacher. Or should I say: The _not_ kindergarten teacher.


So... Kindergarten teacher but not kindergarten teacher? Kindergarten teacherception?

_*gasps*_


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> guess who


Richard?
Richie?
Rick?
Ricket?
Ricky?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> >Rick
> 
> 
> OOOH GET NAE NAE'D I'M THE GUY wHO was bashing on your site


It's ok, I feel your pain.  You're too young to understand  "Dick" jokes anyways.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> wait what... you think i'm young? i'm not falling for that 9-year-old insult. and i'm a tad bit older than that.


Sorry, I didn't realize we had a senior citizen on the forums.

Do you need me to speak up for you good sirs?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> wait what... you think i'm young? i'm not falling for that 9-year-old insult. and i'm a tad bit older than that.


So... 14.4 and the mentality of a 3 year old?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> 14-year-old, actually. why? is a teenager not strong enough to fight for the country?


Sorry, but you can't legally fight for the country until you're 18.  If you're in the US, the earliest you can join is at 17, but you'll need parental consent for that.  If you'd like to start fighting for the country at an earlier age, you'd best of go and create you're own country; that way you could set the legal enlistment age to whatever your heart desires.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sorry, but you can't legally fight for the country until you're 18.  If you're in the US, the earliest you can join is at 17, but you'll need parental consent for that.  If you'd like to start fighting for the country at an earlier age, you'd best of go and create you're own country; that way you could set the legal enlistment age to whatever your heart desires.


Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Don't feed the trolls.


Aww, but I brought cookies.

Blocked him just so that I won't be tempted.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Aww, but I brought cookies.
> 
> Blocked him just so that I won't be tempted.


Cookies. =w=


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

here, i'm here i'll eat all the cookies for you UwU


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> fetish warning


i actually had anorexia until i was 11 oof


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> anorexia is bad, and rather creepy


spookity spook you to death mwahahaaa


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2018)

Boo!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

BAJA BLAST IS BACK YALL


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> BAJA BLAST IS BACK YALL


From Taco Bell?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> From Taco Bell?


In stores!  I just got some from the gas station next to work.  And my coworker told me Walmart has the cases


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

I’m really salty that Pitch Black won the year round availability


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2018)

I just saw the new avengers movie. It was not as good as I had hoped. The cliffhanger was the worst.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Apr 28, 2018)

It has a bad cliffhanger? The trailer looks so good though!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> It has a bad cliffhanger? The trailer looks so good though!


The trailer is as good as it gets. If you still want to see it, by all means enjoy. Just don't expect anything amazing.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

I was wondering that too. It really really looks like it was drawn on a notebook but... it couldn't be... could it?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2018)

Probably just the lighting.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I was wondering that too. It really really looks like it was drawn on a notebook but... it couldn't be... could it?


*GASPS*

I think it was drawn... on.. a sketchbook!

xD


----------



## Astus (Apr 28, 2018)

Just finished my paper on WWI... so much info just pushed into 9 pages of BS >.> the allies got seriously lucky that things went the way they did, especially with Russia helping out the way they did with what limited resources they had, along with public opinion of the war and government


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> xD is dead


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ginza (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> xD is dead



XD XD what XD are XD you XD talking XD about XD XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 28, 2018)

Ginza said:


> XD XD what XD are XD you XD talking XD about XD XD


XD
I have xD no heckin xD idea! xD!!!


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

XD


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

But for a serious question, how do I view those small white rectangular boxes that say IMG??


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> But for a serious question, how do I view those small white rectangular boxes that say IMG??


Sometimes they let you click on them and they will come into view.... usually they just don't show up at all tho


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

Did I hear "xD"?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> yeah. why?


xD


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 28, 2018)

Disney XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> But for a serious question, how do I view those small white rectangular boxes that say IMG??


Where? 

Usually you can just right-click and select "view image".


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Rawr xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Rawr xD


Rawr back at you, love. xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Rawr xD


Is that a mating call? V:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Sounds like someone’s mad that they were born in the wrong generation.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is that a mating call? V:


Mine actually sounds more like a gargoyle with laryngitis


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mine actually sounds more like a gargoyle with laryngitis


Assuming scientists has discovered gargoyles :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Rawr back at you, love. xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> PLEASE STOP


You're on a furry forum, if this bothers you so much, you can leave <3


*XD*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Rawr back at you, love. xD


RAR ECKS DEE


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Assuming scientists has discovered gargoyles :V


That’s the beauty of it, it’s up to your imagination lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Suddenly it smells like 2005 Hot Topic


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Suddenly it smells like 2005 Hot Topic


Sadly, I know that smell


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> RAR ECKS DEE


Ecks Dee.Rawr


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ecks Dee.Rawr


ZOMG SO FLOOFY MR. WOOFER I'MA PET YOU!!! XD XD XD XD XD XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> ZOMG SO FLOOFY MR. WOOFER I'MA PET YOU!!! XD XD XD XD XD XD


YES! PET THE EVIL WOOFER. XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is that a mating call? V:


Dunno. You tell me. I don't speak bear. :V


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

DESPACITO, GONNA GO EAT A BURRITO


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

WHAT CAN J SAY EXCEPT YOURWELCOME


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> DESPACITO, GONNA GO EAT A BURRITO


Hmm.. I can think of a good parody song that have been made by Rucka Rucka Ali..


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

S'up peeps.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Toodles


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Should we spam to get to page 2000


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> S'up peeps.


Not too much, finished another comic page today.

I feel like we need a nickname for you...



DaWaffleWolf said:


> Should we spam to get to page 2000


Nah, just let it happen of it's own accord.  Open chat is better when you can actually read it.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 28, 2018)

I don’t see why not


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Toodles


Toodles. =w=


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

I sense of strong presence of memes he-....oh hey Yakamaru


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

But we have to celebrate on page 2000


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> But we have to celebrate on page 2000


All the more reason to take our time.  I haven't even started baking the cake :3


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 28, 2018)

YOU’RE ALL DISTRACTING ME FROM DOING MY HOMEWORK THAT’S DUE TODAY AT MY TUITION OH SHIT HE’S HERE GTG BYE


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Like we all say one word over and over 
*voice in back of head* it’s called spam idiot
*me* shut up Timmy


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> All the more reason to take our time.  I haven't even started baking the cake :3


Well hurry up then


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> I sense of strong presence of memes he-....oh hey Yakamaru


...You calling me a meme? D:


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

UHHHHHHH *jumps it window*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Not too much, finished another comic page today.


Me, three years ago lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> UHHHHHHH *jumps it window*


Thank the heavens it's ground floor. :3


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Or is it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...You calling me a meme? D:


He called you a joke XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He called you a joke XD
> View attachment 31346


Well, shit. REPORTED! :V

Reported for pure savagery.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Does anybody here watch Theodd1sout? He always jokes about being a furry but I think he is or wants to be


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, shit. REPORTED! :V
> 
> Reported for pure savagery.


Trump Aproved


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Trump Aproved


#MageSavageryGreatAgain.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

RIP Gabe the dog


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Does anybody here watch Theodd1sout? He always jokes about being a furry but I think he is or wants to be


Wait, how could someone _want_ to be a furry, yet not be a furry.
That seems like an oxymoron.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> #MageSavageryGreatAgain.


#makejokesjokesagain

No seriously guys people can't take a joke nowadays without being offended

I can make rape jokes and the world be on fire :V


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

He wants to express himself as a furry but is too scared of others reaction so he hides it in jokes


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Hippity hoppity women are property (sexist joke alert I swear I’m not sexist)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

Go make me a sandwich woman!
(sexist joke alert I swear I’m not sexist)


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

HELLO, ISH ME, I WUS WONDERING IF U WID LIKE TOO VOTE FOR HILERY, TOO GO OVER, EVERYTHING, THEY SAY TRUMPS SUPPOSED TO HELP US, BUT WER STILL IN POVERTY, SO HELLO FROM THE KTHER SIDE OF TRYMPS WALL


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Does anybody here watch Theodd1sout? He always jokes about being a furry but I think he is or wants to be



he's not actually a furry he even stated that he wasn't he got sick of furries going "one of us one of us"


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Parody 101: make a political joke
Done


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> he's not actually a furry he even stated that he wasn't he got sick of furries going "one of us one of us"


Maybe he hides it


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Maybe he hides it



he quite clearly state that he's not a furry there's no real reason to hide it there's a lot of youtubers who are furries


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> he quite clearly state that he's not a furry there's no real reason to hide it there's a lot of youtubers who are furries


Yeah, he's probably just adding to the pile of furry jokes.

Then again, I have seen an artist who exclusively draws anthros, yet claims to not be a furry.  I've also heard horror stories of furry youtube channels, but those are probably pretty rare.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 28, 2018)

My daughter has developed an obsession with baking. I've taught her what (very) little I know. She's taught herself the rest.

Today, she made this





Thing was so rich a Kardashian wanted to marry it. The kid has talent.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> he quite clearly state that he's not a furry there's no real reason to hide it there's a lot of youtubers who are furries


Ya....


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> My daughter has developed an obsession with baking. I've taught her what (very) little I know. She's taught herself the rest.
> 
> Today, she made this
> 
> ...


Looking amazing


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> My daughter has developed an obsession with baking. I've taught her what (very) little I know. She's taught herself the rest.
> 
> Today, she made this
> 
> ...


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> My daughter has developed an obsession with baking. I've taught her what (very) little I know. She's taught herself the rest.
> 
> Today, she made this
> 
> ...


I'm cursed with looking at scrumptious food on this thread that I have no access to. Curse the gods!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> My daughter has developed an obsession with baking. I've taught her what (very) little I know. She's taught herself the rest.
> 
> Today, she made this
> 
> ...


Looks delicious.

Does it have anything special, or just a standard cake batter?


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Looks delicious.
> 
> Does it have anything special, or just a standard cake batter?



She added cookie dough between the tiers. Of which there are 3. Genius.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm cursed with looking at scrumptious food on this thread that I have no access to. Curse the gods!


Sounds like I need to get back into cooking, just so that I can post the pictures :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> She added cookie dough between the tiers. Of which there are 3. Genius.


Raw or cooked cookie dough?
This is very important :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Wait a second, I do have something delicious I cooked recently.  Let me take a picture.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Raw or cooked cookie dough?
> This is very important :V



She baked it until it was almost a peanut butter like consistency and spread it between the layers.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ how horrifying.  A pox upon Morello or Icefrog or whoever designed this hook bastard.  :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Jesus Christ how horrifying.  A pox upon Morello or Icefrog or whoever designed this hook bastard.  :V


PB! I missed you!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Here we go, some delicious carmelized nuts.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Here we go, some delicious carmelized nuts.
> 
> View attachment 31348


Dats some delicious _nut_ :V
Hope someone can _nut me_


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dats some delicious _nut_ :V
> Hope someone can _nut me_


The recipe is my grandfather's.  This is no joke, but he tried making a company out of it.



https://imgur.com/c2nhS4Y


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Here we go, some delicious carmelized nuts.
> 
> View attachment 31348


Oh wow that looks pretty good.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> PB! I missed you!


I liiiiiive.

Have some unrelated clay sculptures someone made of SMT the other day.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> please let's not get to 2000
> 
> PLEASE FOR MY SAKE



But.. But....

GOD WILLS IT!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> But.. But....
> 
> GOD WILLS IT!


It shall be done!

Your wish is my command.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I liiiiiive


Don't ever leave me again! *Holds kitchen knife*


 

I am best yandere husbando OwO


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! GODDAMNIT!!
> 
> WHY DID IT COME TRUE!!



Deus Vult, Infidel.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 28, 2018)

Gods damnit I have a headache.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Gods damnit I have a headache.


Well shit, coming here'll just make it worse :V

How are you holding up?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Ayyyy this threads page count is my birth year


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Ayyyy this threads page count is my birth year



ayyyyy mine too we should like marry or something not that i'm gay or anything


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Go make me a sandwich woman!
> (sexist joke alert I swear I’m not sexist)


I’ll honestly make anyone here a sandwich because I know what the fuck I’m doing with bread and toppings but you gotta pay for that privilege, son :V


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’ll honestly make anyone here a sandwich because I know what the fuck I’m doing with bread and toppings but you gotta pay for that privilege, son :V



why would you say that in response to me saying lets marry but i'm not gay


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ayyyyy mine too we should like marry or something not that i'm gay or anything


Bish I already got a ring

But if I have my “work spouse” why not a “forum spouse” :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> you gotta pay for that privilege, son :V


Do you want children? V:


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well shit, coming here'll just make it worse :V
> 
> How are you holding up?


Barely I'm exhausted. Stressed out and I slept to 2pm today. I woke up had breakfast nearly fell over and went to a different bed today.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> why would you say that in response to me saying lets marry but i'm not gay


I’m really not sure if you’re being sarcastic or not lol but it does look really weird in descending order lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you want children? V:


I would be a terrible mother lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

Butter me up and call me done baby! Yeah!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I would be a terrible mother lol


*Gasp*

She's not against me giving her Cubs.
That was a joke! I swear I'm gay!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Butter me up and call me done baby! Yeah!!


You ever try buttering a wolf?  Never again, I'll not fall for your damn tricks.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Gasp*
> 
> She's not against me giving her Cubs.
> That was a joke! I swear I'm gay!



Want me to butter you up next?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You ever try buttering a wolf?  Never again, I'll not fall for your damn tricks.



But this one is cute and cuddly! Just look at my pic! I'm SUPER HUGGABLE


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> But this one is cute and cuddly! Just look at my pic! I'm SUPER HUGGABLE


10/10
Would hug again.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Want me to butter you up next?


As long as I get to be top sure :V
I need a polarbear to suck on though :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Hippity hoppity women are property (sexist joke alert I swear I’m not sexist)





DaWaffleWolf said:


> HELLO, ISH ME, I WUS WONDERING IF U WID LIKE TOO VOTE FOR HILERY, TOO GO OVER, EVERYTHING, THEY SAY TRUMPS SUPPOSED TO HELP US, BUT WER STILL IN POVERTY, SO HELLO FROM THE KTHER SIDE OF TRYMPS WALL





DaWaffleWolf said:


> Trump Aproved


Hey, kid. Be careful you don't cut yourself on all that edge now.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Hey, kid. Be careful you don't cut yourself on all that edge now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> 10/10
> Would hug again.



yay! Good cute dragon thing!



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> As long as I get to be top sure :V
> I need a polarbear to suck on though :V



I'm okay with dis :v



mayap1 said:


> BUTTER ME PLEASE



You 14 I no butter


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey @Mikazuki Marazhu, do you have anything fun planned for your week of freedom?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hey @Mikazuki Marazhu, do you have anything fun planned for your week of freedom?


Nope :V why?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Gasp*
> 
> She's not against me giving her Cubs.
> That was a joke! I swear I'm gay!


Mang ain’t nobody getting at this sweet sweet freezer box
:V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

*has no one to butter now*


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mang ain’t nobody getting at this sweet sweet freezer box
> :V



i don't know what you're saying but i'll flirt with you 

your fur is... nice... baby?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nope :V why?


Mostly just curious.

Also trying to figure out if there'll be any plans for Diablo 2 or the Terraria server I mentioned.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *has no one to butter now*


But if you butter me then how will I be able to hug you?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Mostly just curious.
> 
> Also trying to figure out if there'll be any plans for Diablo 2 or the Terraria server I mentioned.




what did you say an Ark server because not many play those other games? that's a great idea dude


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *has no one to butter now*


Would you like us to assign someone to butter your muffin?



GreenZone said:


> i don't know what you're saying but i'll flirt with you
> 
> your fur is... nice... baby?


Thanks I got it for my birthday


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what did you say an Ark server because not many play those other games? that's a great idea dude


Nah man, Terraria still has a huge player base (though not as much as ARK atm).

I'd consider an ark server, but I'm not sure if my computer would be able to handle it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> But if you butter me then how will I be able to hug you?



You can still hug while buttered :3 this is my guarantee



WithMyBearHands said:


> Would you like us to assign someone to butter your muffin?
> 
> 
> Thanks I got it for my birthday



I'll pay well owo


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Nah man, Terraria still has a huge player base (though not as much as ARK atm).
> 
> I'd consider an ark server, but I'm not sure if my computer would be able to handle it.



yeah cool i wasn't asking you to make an Ark server i'm telling you to


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Mostly just curious.
> 
> Also trying to figure out if there'll be any plans for Diablo 2 or the Terraria server I mentioned.


I need to summon some people


 
Wind Style! Angel summoning jitsu!
@GarthTheWereWolf @PolarizedBear


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

How'd we go from baking to buttering up people? lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> How'd we go from baking to buttering up people? lol



My amazing wiles know no bounds


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need to summon some people
> View attachment 31355
> Wind Style! Angel summoning jitsu!
> @GarthTheWereWolf @PolarizedBear


なに


https://imgur.com/AUfoYrz




LogicNuke said:


> How'd we go from baking to buttering up people? lol


butter is versatile my friend.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

*butters some toast* Who wants some?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> なに
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/AUfoYrz
> ...


Play Terraria with us!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 28, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> How'd we go from baking to buttering up people? lol


Why, it's only logical.  You make everybody hungry, and then the vore enthusiasts come out :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Why, it's only logical.  You make everybody hungry, and then the vore enthusiasts come out :V



NOMNOMNOM


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 28, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> all of us-


Hey kid, it's past your bedtime. Maybe you should take your youthful edge elsewhere.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> no, terraria is bullshit. and it's even minecraft's sister game.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Damn kid you need to make your sona a pizza cutter.  All edge and no point


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Play Terraria with us!


I might!  I used to have to play it religously and wound up getting burnt out on it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> "kid" my ass. i'm a cool (and quite old) kid



Quite old eh?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I might!  I used to have to play it religously and wound up getting burnt out on it.


I had a feeling you were really into Terraria.

I started dragging friends into a modded server; now I'm just seeing who else I can drag in.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *butters some toast* Who wants some?


Fuck yeah.  I'll take a slice if there's one going


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> but i've always had a fox OC who doesn't have parents. should i make an owl now?


Do it.  Birds are bestest


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need to summon some people
> View attachment 31355
> Wind Style! Angel summoning jitsu!
> @GarthTheWereWolf @PolarizedBear


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *butters some toast* Who wants some?


Save some butter for the popcorn :V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

*eats all the butter*

*and the popcorn*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *eats all the butter*
> 
> *and the popcorn*




In other news, it looks like @Ginza got a new profile pic.  I like it :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> why


*eats all the toast too*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *eats all the toast too*


;_;

Is there even anything left...


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

YOU CAN HAVE THE crumbs


----------



## Ginza (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> In other news, it looks like @Ginza got a new profile pic.  I like it :3



danke! Yes, I decided to change things up a bit :3


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Did you sell the old one, like @Oakie-Dokie did?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> YOU CAN HAVE THE crumbs


*eats all the crumbs*


DeeTheDragon said:


> ;_;
> 
> Is there even anything left...


BUUURRRRPP!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

You monster


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *eats all the crumbs*
> 
> BUUURRRRPP!!


oh...  okay...

I'll just... curl up in a corner or something...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> You monster


*climbs nearby skyscraper and swats at planes*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> oh...  okay...
> 
> I'll just... curl up in a corner or something...


Good job I brought BANOFFEE PIE!!!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> oh...  okay...
> 
> I'll just... curl up in a corner or something...


Nooo, you made Dee sad.


You are a monster


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Good job I brought BANOFFEE PIE!!!!


Never mind Dee come get some pie


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


I was talking with Mikazuki about setting up a modded Terraria server.  Are you interested?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

What mods?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Good job I brought BANOFFEE PIE!!!!



π <3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What mods?


I'm new to Terraria mods, so I'm just using Calamity.  Open to suggestions though.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> π <3


INCORRECT


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> INCORRECT


Let me try again.

e^(i*π) = -1


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I was talking with Mikazuki about setting up a modded Terraria server.  Are you interested?



Sure, when? Also what timezone?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Sure, when? Also what timezone?


No time/date set up yet.  I'll start a DM with everyone so that I don't clog the open chat.

I'm in EDT, so my afternoons / early morning probably works the best for everyone else.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> i'm just gonna say:
> 
> you're all grounded


I need an adult :V


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 29, 2018)

2000 page
*HYPE!*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

I expected more of a party.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I expected more of a party.



threads boring as fuck


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> i'm the
> 
> *OPPOSITE!*



thats fine


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> you're boring as fuck


You're boring as fuck for copying him.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> that was a roast attempt


It's not a roast when you throw yourself in the fucking oven. Repeatedly.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> oh, so a 14-year-old can't be an adult


You're creeping hard.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I expected more of a party.


Crank up the music.  They'll soon come a-dancing.


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> do not-a mock mario, you son of-a bitch-a


y so mad?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> do not-a mock mario, you son of-a bitch-a


You're kind of played out.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Crank up the music.  They'll soon come a-dancing.


Should we play the New Year's Music?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Well, I've been up for wayyy too long.  Looks like I'll mist the page 2000 party.
;_;


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> oh no


Oh, yes.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well, I've been up for wayyy too long.  Looks like I'll mist the page 2000 party.
> ;_;


Stay with us. Do a line if you have to.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Crank up the music.  They'll soon come a-dancing.




ok


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Stay with us. Do a line if you have to.


Sorry, this feathery boi is impervious to peer pressure.

That, and I'll probably pass out if I don't sleep soon.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sorry, this feathery boi is impervious to peer pressure.
> 
> That, and I'll probably pass out if I don't sleep soon.


I forget that it's night back the States since I'm six hours into the future.


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 29, 2018)

so how is eveyone


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

mayap1 said:


> oh no


Sorry kid, this forum isn't like Reddit, 4chan or those gaming forums.

We have no interest in people who's trying to be edgy. We're more mature than that


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> so how is eveyone


I can't complain. I wound up doing little a business with my boss over the weekend, but it was pretty much already in the bag and I had a little fun.


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I can't complain. I wound up doing little a business with my boss over the weekend, but it was pretty much already in the bag and I had a little fun.



Im glad you did had some fun with your job.
Thats kinda hard to do when you have a job you might hate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> but it was pretty much already in the bag


It is in the bag!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Im glad you did had some fun with your job.
> Thats kinda hard to do when you have a job you might hate.


Eh. It has its ups and downs, but I'm tight with my coworkers, so that makes things easier.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It is in the bag!


You actually put me on DOTA and Diablo, so I'm going to see what all the fuss is about when I get back the States.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 29, 2018)

*singing Christmas music*

“TIDE, SHUT THE FUCK UP. ITS FUCKING SUMMER!”


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

KEEP DOWN OUT THERE! PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO SLEEP! NEXT TIME I CALL THE COPS!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

guys what do i want for dinner

Sooubway
Burgerking
KFC
Fish and Chips
Pizza


vote now

no seriously


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> guys what do i want for dinner
> 
> Sooubway
> Burgerking
> ...


Pizza, no brainer.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Pizza, no brainer.




but then i remember HSP was a thing


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> but then i remember HSP was a thing


What's the brown meat on it? Though I'd turn that picture into a pinup.


----------



## light tear drop (Apr 29, 2018)

Just got home from prom and didnt even get a hand shake =( so i came here at 1:14 in the morning to say Boop!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

I feel bad, even though I’ve never been to prom. Well, not yet. Anyway, I’ll take that boop if you want!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> guys what do i want for dinner
> 
> Sooubway
> Burgerking
> ...



KFC


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Burgerking


I like it


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What's the brown meat on it? Though I'd turn that picture into a pinup.



that is doner lamb my dude

HSP stands for Halal Snack Pack like its not a racist slang term its actually called that cause obviously Kebab shops are going to be Halal


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)

*wakes up from nightmare* FUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK DONT EAT MY NIPPLES oh hello everyone


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 29, 2018)

Looks like I missed the buttered toast (and wolves) in the night.  I have toast here, and coffee, but no wolves - just a small dog.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)

sorry bout that been having weird nightmares lately


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 29, 2018)

I told Google I want to die for shits and giggles and I got a very appropriate response. Nice to know Google is looking out for me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> sorry bout that been having weird nightmares lately


Sorry. That was me trying to eat your nipples.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)

ive told alexa  suck my cock the 1 time and she said alright


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu ah alright carry on


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 29, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ive told alexa  suck my cock the 1 time and she said alright


She's such a whore. :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Morning, fellow fluffers. =w=


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fellow fluffers. =w=



you get up at 1:30 PM?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fellow fluffers. =w=


Morning nerd :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you get up at 1:30 PM?


Morning = When you wake up. :V



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerd :V


NNNNEEEERRRDDDD!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> NNNNEEEERRRDDDD!


NERRRRRRREEREEEEEREEERRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESERRRRRRD >:V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Wait what are we doing again?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> Wait what are we doing again?


Being autistic :V
REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning = When you wake up. :V
> 
> 
> NNNNEEEERRRDDDD!



false that's afternoon


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Being autistic :V
> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



GreenZone said:


> false that's afternoon


My definition of morning is when you wake up. :3


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> 
> My definition of morning is when you wake up. :3




yeah well my definition of your face is that you are Yakamaru


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

you need to get better sleeping patterns if you're trying to lose weight Yakamaru you'll get better results


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeererereeeeeeeeeeeREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE5ETTTTTTTTTREEEEEEEEE


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

a mate of mine just posted something really fucking stupid on facebook


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

The ting goes skrrrahh, pap, pap, ka-ka-ka
Skibiki-pap-pap, and a pu-pu-pudrrrr-boom
Skya, du-du-ku-ku-dun-dun
Poom, poom


----------



## Rystren (Apr 29, 2018)

*flops*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

*Kicks you in the ribs hard.*
Sorry I was testing out my new cowboy boots. They're okay I guess...


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

I love me some boots


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

Like, they could be pointier at the tip... You think I could trade them in for store credit after wearing them for a day?


----------



## Rystren (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Kicks you in the ribs hard.*
> Sorry I was testing out my new cowboy boots. They're okay I guess...


But in the ribs, though..


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Like, they could be pointier at the tip... You think I could trade them in for store credit after wearing them for a day?


Nah, physical assault usually voids the warranty


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The ting goes skrrrahh, pap, pap, ka-ka-ka
> Skibiki-pap-pap, and a pu-pu-pudrrrr-boom
> Skya, du-du-ku-ku-dun-dun
> Poom, poom


Fucking lol. xD


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

JIMMY ARE U STIKK ON THE COMPOOPER


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Being autistic :V


you called?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Fucking lol. xD



he's a comedian dude


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> you called?


Ah yes, Okie-Dokie the God of Autists!
Son of Momus the fool, born in the river of salty tears and dead memes. :V


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

:l


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Anyway... Tommorow is kemoket! I need my beauty sleep. This will be fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Anyway... Tommorow is kemoket! I need my beauty sleep. This will be fun.


Enjoy, Pervy Panda! <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey everyone.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello world! We're just chilling on our porch, enjoying a gorgeous spring day!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hello world! We're just chilling on our porch, enjoying a gorgeous spring day!


That's good to hear. It's been good weather over here as well.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey everyone.


*warmly hugs and doesn’t let go*

You have no idea.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's good to hear. It's been good weather over here as well.


It's always nice when the actual weather matches the season.  Not typically the case here in the southeast. 




backpawscratcher said:


> *warmly hugs and doesn’t let go*
> 
> You have no idea.


Hello & hugs, my friend! Sorry that we checked out for a bit. Just had a lot going irl.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hello & hugs, my friend! Sorry that we checked out for a bit. Just had a lot going irl.


*extends hug and pulls bhutrflai in close*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey everyone.





bhutrflai said:


> Hello world! We're just chilling on our porch, enjoying a gorgeous spring day!


Welcome back. 

I am currently enjoying a Long Beach Ice Tea. Want some?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I am currently enjoying a Long Beach Ice Tea. Want some?


Yes, actually I would! Thought I had to work today but nope!


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 29, 2018)

A Rook looks like the plague doctor of the animal world.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I am currently enjoying a Long Beach Ice Tea. Want some?


Thanks!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> A Rook looks like the plague doctor of the animal world.


After seeing several of those doctor mask at the ren fest yesterday, you are so right!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *extends hug and pulls bhutrflai in close*


Hey! Sorry about my drama!  * hugs both back*


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Good evening, guys. Or good morning. Whatever applies to you.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey! Sorry about my drama!  * hugs both back*


I thought you were leaving. I hope you reconsidered.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

Some ice tea sounds lovely.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Good evening, guys. Or good morning. Whatever applies to you.


How about good afternoon!?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I thought you were leaving. I hope you reconsidered.


I was. But I am not. Grown too fond of this place.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Some ice tea sounds lovely.


Im thirsty!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey! Sorry about my drama!  * hugs both back*


No need mate.  Just extremely happy you’re sticking around


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey Okami! Do you use Discord?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> No need mate.  Just extremely happy you’re sticking around


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Okami! Do you use Discord?


No. Was on there a long time ago. Im old and slow and it was just too fast paced for me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

So how is everyone on this beautiful Sunday?!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how is everyone on this beautiful Sunday?!


Not doing a huge amount TBH.  Had to work earlier for a few hours, cleaned the flat, now sat doodling BackPaw on my tablet.  Thinking about going to see the 9pm showing of Inifnity War at our local place.  What about you?

Here’s the current state of said doodle BTW


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 29, 2018)

I went for a walk along the Water of Leith earlier, and right now I'm drinking tea before figuring out what to do for dinner.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Not doing a huge amount TBH.  Had to work earlier for a few hours, cleaned the flat, now sat doodling BackPaw on my tablet.  Thinking about going to see the 9pm showing of Inifnity War at our local place.  What about you?
> 
> Here’s the current state of said doodle BTW
> 
> View attachment 31379


We are just sitting here in vegetative states. Long day yesterday at the Ren Fair! So much walking and drinking!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how is everyone on this beautiful Sunday?!


Not that much, to be honest. I had intended to do the rest of my apartment cleaning, but something else that IMO is more important came up. Cleaning will have to wait a little.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was. But I am not. Grown too fond of this place.


Whew. I thought we were losing another good man around here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

I believe we better eat before we pass out.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We are just sitting here in vegetative states. Long day yesterday at the Ren Fair! So much walking and drinking!


Ren Fair!  Were you pirates again?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ren Fair!  Were you pirates again?


Yes! Two drunk pirates!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes! Two drunk pirates!


The best state for a pirate to be in.  Arrrggggggg!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ren Fair!  Were you pirates again?


Bhutrflai didnt have to carry me out this time.


----------



## Simo (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey Okami, nice to see ya again!

Slept in here; cool, windy, sorta rainy.  Had a friend over late last night, and we ended up watching a few films by Agnès Varda, a French director I'd been curious about, but hadn't seen any works by, and she was quite impressive in 'Creatures' (1966), and 'Le Petit Amor/Kung Fu Master' (1986).

I will confess to being a huge fan of foreign films, especially France/Italy in the 50s/60s...I suppose I like a film that makes one think, and presents a certain challenge, along with being entertaining? I'm not sure why, but it's always been very, very hard for me to watch a film just 'for fun', unless it's either an old movie, or a really bad 'B' movie, as in so bad, it's good...but mainly, most stuff I watch has subtitles, and so, I admit to being a huge film snob. The output of Hollywood today would drive me to a deep despair, were I forced to watch it!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bhutrflai didnt have to carry me out this time.


Nice of the kids to step in


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> The output of Hollywood today would drive me to a deep despair, were I forced to watch it!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello everybody.  Good day so far?


----------



## Simo (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


>



*teases more*

"I would rather sell peanuts in Mexico than make films at Fox," Jean Renoir, French Director, after making a few films in Hollywood.

(His 'Rules of the Game' has always stood out as among my favorite early films.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> The best state for a pirate to be in.  Arrrggggggg!!


Indeed!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> *teases more*
> 
> "I would rather sell peanuts in Mexico than make films at Fox," Jean Renoir, French Director, after making a few films in Hollywood.
> 
> (His 'Rules of the Game' has always stood out as among my favorite early films.)


Not much originality in Hollywood anymore. Sad really.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

AUGH sunburn


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> AUGH sunburn


Ouch!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ah yes, Okie-Dokie the God of Autists!
> Son of Momus the fool, born in the river of salty tears and dead memes. :V


*tips fedora* m'lady


----------



## Simo (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not much originality in Hollywood anymore. Sad really.



Yeah, so many of these sequels, and franchises things, like Rocky 27, and Friday the 13th part 45, and Avengers, part 22, and on and on...it's almost as if they make things that more resemble overly long TV shows, in many ways.

It's funny; film has always been the one art-form that I seem to most easily lose interest in...maybe because there is a lot less variety, say, than in fiction or music, and because a film 'must make money', and on such a larger scale than books or music, it has to cater to a certain group consciousness that I often feel I am living outside of, and don't relate to. I'm not going to say it has to cater to 'the lowest common denominator' and such but film seems to cater to some common denominator that I don't feel part of, much of the time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, so many of these sequels, and franchises things, like Rocky 27, and Friday the 13th part 45, and Avengers, part 22, and on and on...it's almost as if they make things that more resemble overly long TV shows, in many ways.
> 
> It's funny; film has always been the one art-form that I seem to most easily lose interest in...maybe because there is a lot less variety, say, than in fiction or music, and because a film 'must make money', and on such a larger scale than books or music, it has to cater to a certain group consciousness that I often feel I am living outside of, and don't relate to. I'm not going to say it has to cater to 'the lowest common denominator' and such but film seems to cater to some common denominator that I don't feel part of, much of the time.


I can agree with that!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, so many of these sequels, and franchises things, like Rocky 27, and Friday the 13th part 45, and Avengers, part 22, and on and on...it's almost as if they make things that more resemble overly long TV shows, in many ways.
> 
> It's funny; film has always been the one art-form that I seem to most easily lose interest in...maybe because there is a lot less variety, say, than in fiction or music, and because a film 'must make money', and on such a larger scale than books or music, it has to cater to a certain group consciousness that I often feel I am living outside of, and don't relate to. I'm not going to say it has to cater to 'the lowest common denominator' and such but film seems to cater to some common denominator that I don't feel part of, much of the time.


And Disney pretty much fn up everything!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Time to PARTY LIKE IT'S 1999!!


----------



## Simo (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And Disney pretty much fn up everything!



Yeah, I think they should have been blocked from buying up DC, Marvel, and Warner Bros...I mean, it seems they have this near monopoly going on. I do like some of the older Disney cartoons, of course, but as of late, it seems pretty lousy, all those horrid Princess things, and such. I think Lion King would be the most recent thing I saw, and liked, but mostly, the stuff would be before that.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Damn, if it’s like the real 1999 this would be when I accidentally set fire to the dining room at a friend’s house


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOO!!!!!   *runs around!*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I think they should have been blocked from buying up DC, Marvel, and Warner Bros...I mean, it seems they have this near monopoly going on. I do like some of the older Disney cartoons, of course, but as of late, it seems pretty lousy, all those horrid Princess things, and such. I think Lion King would be the most recent thing I saw, and liked, but mostly, the stuff would be before that.


Let it go, let it go......


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Damn, if it’s like the real 1999 this would be when I accidentally set fire to the dining room at a friend’s house


Ooops! How did you manage that?!?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Let it go, let it go......


Do you wanna build a snowman?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do you wanna build a snowman?


nO
gO aWaY


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Olaf! Definitely a furry! All those warm hugs!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I am currently enjoying a Long Beach Ice Tea. Want some?


Thanks! Your drink sounds refreshing! Might have to have a rum & coke in a bit!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes, actually I would! Thought I had to work today but nope!


I'll take one too if you're pouring!

And yay for no work!! Now we can Netflix (well...dvd) & chill!!




Shoiyo said:


> A Rook looks like the plague doctor of the animal world.


Ominous for sure!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey! Sorry about my drama!  * hugs both back*


Group hug!



LogicNuke said:


> I thought you were leaving. I hope you reconsidered.


Afternoon! Had a few moments, but were pretty attached. Hard to completely let go.



backpawscratcher said:


> Here’s the current state of said doodle BTW
> 
> View attachment 31379


Nice! Wish I had any talent for doodling. Really need to tie my kid to the table til she finally draws my cat. Still waiting...



Massan Otter said:


> ...figuring out what to do for dinner.


I think is how we spend most of our time as adults.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We are just sitting here in vegetative states. Long day yesterday at the Ren Fair! So much walking and drinking!


Much walking & much drinking!! But as always, with you it becomes an adventure!!



Yakamaru said:


> Not that much, to be honest. I had intended to do the rest of my apartment cleaning, but something else that IMO is more important came up. Cleaning will have to wait a little.


Cleaning can always wait til later. Take any opportunity for fun when you can. Yolo!!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I believe we better eat before we pass out.


Thank you for fixing my lunch, babe! Having a busted arm is rough. 


backpawscratcher said:


> Ren Fair!  Were you pirates again?


Right oh, my good man!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bhutrflai didnt have to carry me out this time.


Well, we did have the kids with us, so...


backpawscratcher said:


> Nice of the kids to step in


Nah, they're not really any help in that situation. I don't think all 3 of us could carry him out together. I'd be better off finding a wheelbarrow.


Oakie-Dokie said:


> AUGH sunburn


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Damn, if it’s like the real 1999 this would be when I accidentally set fire to the dining room at a friend’s house


That's the year me & Okami officially became a couple!! But to go back to before the kids & have to relive....uh. No.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Sure woulda been nice to see Star Wars in continuity, instead of this thing we have now. But I am an unwavering fan. I cried when Luke died for Christ's sake!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOOOO!!!!!   *runs around!*


You haven't gotten to awoo much lately have you? Sorry for that.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

(Sorry for the spam reply post, got stuck 2 pages back)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ooops! How did you manage that?!?


Stones alcohol and candles not a good combination


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sure woulda been nice to see Star Wars in continuity, instead of this thing we have now. But I am an unwavering fan. I cried when Luke died for Christ's sake!


SPOILERS!!!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Thanks! Your drink sounds refreshing! Might have to have a rum & coke in a bit!
> 
> 
> I'll take one too if you're pouring!
> ...


I've never met you before. Hey. Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Stones alcohol and candles not a good combination


Sounds fun!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> SPOILERS!!!


Sorry!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds fun!!


Doh.  Should have been strong alcohol, not stones.  Typing on tablet without profo-redding


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> You haven't gotten to awoo much lately have you? Sorry for that.


Awwwwwwwwooooook-ook-ook!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

i just realized i won't be able to get on the internet during exams next thursday through that whole next week ughhhhhh


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I've never met you before. Hey. Looking forward to getting to know you.


Nice to make your acquaintance! Going to try to chat more & lurk less!


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 29, 2018)

2000 awooooo


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

2000!!!!

*sets off fireworks, opens champagne*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Skreee!  We made it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Awwwwwwwwooooook-ook-ook!


Nice try though!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Nice to make your acquaintance! Going to try to chat more & lurk less!


Anytime you, Okami, you and Okami want to chat, let me know.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOO!!!! OH SHIT!!! Y2K!!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

oh no we're nearing the summer of 2001
joe meets patrick
he's like yo, i know a lot about music
And Patrick’s like “Yo, I know _more_ about music.”
"That’s impossible! Do you wanna start a band?”
And Patrick’s like, “…Yeah… That’s cool.”
And then he’s like “Yo, this is a book store, it's not a music store!”

And then they met at Patrick’s house. And Patrick’s wearing shorts and socks and a hat. Patrick is playin’ drums for some fuckin’ reason! And Pete’s there for some reason! They start playin’ music together. And they're like “Oh, let’s play some fuckin’ covers from some other bands!” It was like, Green Day and fuckin’ Misfits and fuckin’ Ramones!
Pete said to Joe, “Yo, we gotta change this shit up! Yo, we’ve played all these bands; let’s play shit from Fall Out Boy.”
And so Pete and Patrick are like “Yo, that’s dope. But we need a fuckin’ drummer!” Because Patrick’s playin’ drums and he’s a singer!
Patrick's like “Yo! I got a soul voice!”
And they're like “Wait, how do you have a soul voice?”
And he’s like “Yo, watch this: Yeah!”
And they’re like “Oh my god! That sounds like soul!” So they put it in the song and it was like “WHERE IS YOUR BOY TONIGHT!”

And then they’re like: “Yo, that's fuckin’ perfect. This is Fall Out Boy.” And they made records like, Evening Out With Your Ex-Girlfriend. Evening Out With Your Ex-Girlfriend, everybody loves it.
[Pete corrects Brendon]
It's called _Evening Out With Your Girlfriend_.

[Brendon ignores Pete]
With Your Ex-Girlfriend! It's called Evening Out With Your Ex-Girlfriend!
It's called Eating Out Your Girlfriend, and it's real and it doesn't matter.

And Pete talked to Patrick and Joe and he was like “Yo, what the _FUCK!_ Yo, this is gonna be fuckin’ _DOPE!_”
So they made a record, and it was called: _Take This To Your Grave_.
They made it without a drummer! And they had like three, four drummers come in.
The four drummers they had come in were like: Josh Freese, Neil Peart, the dude from Toto… The fourth one was like the guy from Papa Roach or something.
And they were like, “Yo, we need Andy Hurley. Andy Hurley. _Take This To Your Grave_. Fuckin' record it.” And he did it, and he killed it.
He was like, _Bigadigadigalalululapssshhhh!_
Killing the skins! Tapping the skins! Tapping the rims! Playing the shit! Killing these bitches! Wrapping it out!
1, 'u-xx_large_top_margin': $height > 1}" style="box-sizing: border-box; display: block;">







[Brendon to Pete]
(You're getting a fucking tattoo right now! _What the fuck is going on?!)_

“We should get signed, to Fueled by Ramen. 'Cause these guys know what the fuck is going on.”
And they were like “Yo, if you can make our scene any bigger than it is, which is not fuckin' hard, we will sign you guys."
Pete was like ”Yo! We got this record that’s fuckin’ _dope_, dude! It's called _Take This To Your Grave_.“
Hey, it's gonna be called _From Under The Cork Tree_, it's gonna be fuckin' huge.
And then Patrick’s like "I gotta keep it real, I gotta keep it artistic. These are three songs that are gonna make the album and it's called _(burp),_ this is called: Thnks fr th Mmrs, 20 Dollar Nose Bleed, and Sugar We're Goin Down.
And they made this record that was fucking dope and it fucking hit on the charts.
Like: one, two, three! Three, two one! Three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten! TEN TO ONE!
_From Under The Cork Tree_ sold like, four million records!
Ten million records!
Fifteen million records!
And Brendon Urie had nothing to do with the entire record. And Patrick was like “That's good!”
Pete was like “Yo, fuck you! I can do whatever I want!”
Joe was like “Yeah, it's cool man, whatever… I don’t give a shit.” And then Andy was like “Eh… Cool!”
And Pete was like "Makeup is fuckin’ great for a guy. Because it makes a guy look beautiful. Which a lot of times, a guy is not beautiful. And I wanna change that. I wanna make sure everybody thinks that guys are beautiful."

(-I'm good so far.
-You wanna spit one more time?
-Yeah, I do.
...Shut the fuck!..)

Pete was like “Oh my god, I’m so embarrassed about this dick pic!”
And then I saw the dick pic, and I was like “Eh, it's not bad. It's not a bad dick. Let’s be real.”
We made _Rolling Stone_ one issue before Fall Out Boy. And Fall Out Boy made the issue right after us and they were _so pissed!_
They were like “Yo, fuck you guys!”
They were like “Yo! Panic has the fucking cover of _Rolling Stone_? Yo, fuck these dudes! We're gonna fucking go miles above!We're gonna hit every fucking continent there is known to man!”
But they _didn’t!_ Because they missed a _second_ of time.
Apparently, they were like: “Oh, shit we got every continent.” And they didn’t actually hit it.
Dude, Pete was like "What the _FUCK?_”
Oh, you didn’t fuckin’ make the continent. It's like, fuck you!
1, 'u-xx_large_top_margin': $height > 1}" style="box-sizing: border-box; display: block;">
So _From Under the Cork Tree_ happens, we fuckin' have three, four years of awesomeness!
Like people are cumming on themselves, 'cause it's so big!
So Fall Out Boy was like, so Patrick’s like “Yo, we're gonna name this record _From Under The Cork Tree_ and From Infinity On High.”
Pete was like “Yo, _Folie à Deux_ means the Theatric of Two.”
Fall Out Boy was like “Yo, we gotta take a break” meaning, Pete was like “Yo, we gotta take a break bro”
And Patrick’s like, “I need time for my music! _Uhhh!_”
And Joe's like “Yo, I need time to find the fuckin’ art dude I gotta find some fuckin’ meau-metal.”
And Andy’s like “I’m just gonna play with some fuckin' metal bands.”

And they were like, “Alright, this breaks been like three years long. Two years long.
Three years long.
Three and a half?
We gotta fuckin’ come back man. We gotta come back _strong!_

(-You took my beer away, what the fuck?!
-No, you poured it all over yourself!
-Yeah, you poured it on yourself, man.)

We gotta make this shit legit. It's gonna be fuckin' dope. It's gonna go fuckin' sky high. We're gonna make a fuckin' record that sails the skies.
We're gonna call this record: _Save Rock and Roll_.
So they made "Alone Together", "Light 'Em Up", "Alone Together", "Phoenix".
And everyone’s like “What the fuck? You’re working with this guy who fuckin' recorded Avril Lavigne and P!nk!”

(-What the fuck is this on my shirt, did I puke on my shirt?
-No, you poured beer all over yourself.
-Oh god...)
1, 'u-xx_large_top_margin': $height > 1}" style="box-sizing: border-box; display: block;">
Pete was like: “Yo, we're gonna end up on the tour with Panic! At The Disco and Twenty Pilots.”
(Burp, spit)
And that’s all. And that’s all that matters. And that is how the fucking story goes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i just realized i won't be able to get on the internet during exams next thursday through that whole next week ughhhhhh


BOOOO!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So how is everyone on this beautiful Sunday?!



I took my new Ruger Mk. IV target pistol to the range. It functioned well, and it field strips much more easily than my older Mk III. However, I do need to adjust the sights, as it hits rather high.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Anytime you, Okami, you and Okami want to chat, let me know.


Add me in to that pile too.  I don't talk enough for as much as I enjoy meeting people.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Well, me and bhutrflai need a nap! These three to four hours of sleep a night sucks! Hope to be on later. Bye Furries!!*waves*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, me and bhutrflai need a nap! These three to four hours of sleep a night sucks! Hope to be on later. Bye Furries!!*waves*


Sleep tight!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, me and bhutrflai need a nap! These three to four hours of sleep a night sucks! Hope to be on later. Bye Furries!!*waves*


Yeah, so much for that movie. Haha!! Naps are a way better use of our time!! See y'alls laters!!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Add me in to that pile too.  I don't talk enough for as much as I enjoy meeting people.


You should've said something. I started a chat with a bunch of other new people. I'll shoot you an invite.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

huzzah! it's only 1:55 PM here


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Happy 2k pages, Open Chat!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> AWOOOOOOOOO!!!! OH SHIT!!! Y2K!!



Let’s all scream “OH SHIT!” like it’s 1999...and then realize that nothing happens on January 1st.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 29, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Let’s all scream “OH SHIT!” like it’s 1999...and then realize that nothing happens on January 1st.


in 15 more pages gay marriage will be legal! :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> in 15 more pages gay marriage will be legal! :3


I can hardly wait


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Doh.  Should have been strong alcohol, not stones.  Typing on tablet without profo-redding



I read it as stoned, alcohol and candles!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 29, 2018)

I finished junior high school in the middle of page 2000.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I read it as stoned, alcohol and candles!


Not that night 

BTW, was happy with finalised doodle, so submitted to FA 

www.furaffinity.net: Ook!! by backpawscratcher


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> in 15 more pages gay marriage will be legal! :3


Too late, at least here in Norway. Happened may years ago.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Not that night
> 
> BTW, was happy with finalised doodle, so submitted to FA
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Ook!! by backpawscratcher



I like it!  
Now what was I doing in 2000?  I was at uni, just starting to find fun bands to play with, wearing a long coat and purple boots and playing D&D with the local goths, if memory serves correctly.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I like it!
> Now what was I doing in 2000?  I was at uni, just starting to find fun bands to play with, wearing a long coat and purple boots and playing D&D with the local goths, if memory serves correctly.


Thanks matey.

2000 was a huge year for me. In May I met my partner, we got together as a couple in July, and by November we were living together.  Mad how quickly it all happened really.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)

Posting in 2000

Edit: Son of a bitch.

Edit2: Stealing the first post of 1000 new pages.

Edit3: First post is a bear post


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Posting in 2000
> 
> Edit: Son of a bitch.
> 
> Edit2: Stealing the first post of 1000 new pages.


;_;

Didn't mean to leave you out, sorry mate.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

FALL OUT BOY EXISTS AHHHHHH
i exist next page


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> ;_;
> 
> Didn't mean to leave you out, sorry mate.


Fear not, I shall light the fires my friend.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

oof 
i'm advertising
you're welcome
forums.furaffinity.net: Dystopian RP (Open to all)


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Fear not, I shall light the fires my friend.
> View attachment 31389


I say let it all burn down >:V
The forums, Gwyn, everything!

The gods had their chance, now it's our turn.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Too late, at least here in Norway. Happened may years ago.


poor Australians have to wait a good 17 pages until they can actuly have a proper marriage.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> poor Australians have to wait a good 17 pages until they can actuly have a proper marriage.


Aww...  Now you're just making me feel sad for PB and Marazhu  ):


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I say let it all burn down >:V
> The forums, Gwyn, everything!
> 
> The gods had their chance, now it's our turn.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Posting in 2000
> 
> Edit: Son of a bitch.
> 
> ...


What's that screenshot from?

I simply much watch it.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

This isn't really related at all, but you DS nerds might like it.  I found it the other day.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Not doing a huge amount TBH.  Had to work earlier for a few hours, cleaned the flat, now sat doodling BackPaw on my tablet.  Thinking about going to see the 9pm showing of Inifnity War at our local place.  What about you?
> 
> Here’s the current state of said doodle BTW
> 
> View attachment 31379


Ooh! Looks good playboi.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> This isn't really related at all, but you DS nerds might like it.  I found it the other day.


Awesome. I married that ho. And by married her I mean that I uhh...

Edit: Wait, katana? Maybe I'm confused. The second from the right is from DS3 correct?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

AUGHHH BLEACH MY EYES I SCREWED UP


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Awesome. I married that ho. And by married her I mean that I uhh...


;___;


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ooh! Looks good playboi.


Cheers!  Final version is up on my FA page 

Starting to get to  grips with this ‘ere tablet thingy.  Loving the layers side of things mostly.  Just building the drawing up, inserting layers over the top to test a change, then either merging it into the main drawing or discarding it depending on results.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Cheers!  Final version is up on my FA page
> 
> Starting to get to  grips with this ‘ere tablet thingy.  Loving the layers side of things mostly.  Just building the drawing up, inserting layers over the top to test a change, then either merging it into the main drawing or discarding it depending on results.


Yeah I've been trying digital art out on my phone. It's soooooo easy to grasp the basics and make a flat/color picture. Just don't know about all the other stuff.

I do as a sketch and then line, color, and merge like you described. Layers are so civil and considerate... most of the time.

You check out the art exchange ever? It's a pretty fun part of the forum if you draw!


----------



## Karatine (Apr 29, 2018)

ah crumbs, i missed 2000


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

Made it to the first page of 3000 though. ;3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Hootie and the Blowfish brings back memories~


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah I've been trying digital art out on my phone. It's soooooo easy to grasp the basics and make a flat/color picture. Just don't know about all the other stuff.
> 
> I do as a sketch and then line, color, and merge like you described. Layers are so civil and considerate... most of the time.
> 
> You check out the art exchange ever? It's a pretty fun part of the forum if you draw!


Haven’t done previously, but will do.  I need to vary what I’m drawing a bit, so that seems like quite a good way to do it


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

It's fun gifting art to people, but sometimes it makes me a touch sad that other people aren't able to draw things well enough to make their own. It's strange that people possess innate skills, honestly. Genetics are cool.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It's fun gifting art to people, but sometimes it makes me a touch sad that other people aren't able to draw things well enough to make their own. It's strange that people possess innate skills, honestly. Genetics are cool.


boii i wish i had an artist's genetics


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> poor Australians have to wait a good 17 pages until they can actuly have a proper marriage.



Massachusetts residents only need 3 more.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Made it to the first page of 3000 though. ;3


Welcome, bruh. :3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It's fun gifting art to people, but sometimes it makes me a touch sad that other people aren't able to draw things well enough to make their own. It's strange that people possess innate skills, honestly. Genetics are cool.


It’s visualising what I want and keeping it in my head that’s the biggest problem for me.  Once I get the initial wireframe layout down it gets easier to work on various bits until the drawing takes on life.  Feels strange typing that last bit though.  My avatar here was my first non-technical sketch since childhood, and I only drew it at Christmas so I’m still a beginner really.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

it is in this page that i am birthed


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

@Oakie-Dokie

Yeah. Not only that, but developing skills can be basically impossible for someone due to it.

There's people that will draw and draw and draw 500× more than anyone you'd ever meet and never get any better.

Guitar was like that for me. I know all about musical theory and chords and scales. I have no problem with rhythm, but I just couldn't get to a point where I could make melodies on the fly. I practiced for about 5 years or so, at one point never improving no matter how much I practiced. I would do a solid hour a day and played with other people at their houses and stuff, but just couldn't grasp it the way I wanted to.

Some people pick up a guitar and within a year are borderline amazing. I believe some skills are simply inaccessible to certain individuals for whatever the psychological reason behind it.

It was very humbling because I've never tried something I couldn't get good at quickly, and my progress seemingly just stopped at a certain point for me. I realized one day that my hobby only stressed me out, which is the opposite of what a hobby is supposed to do; so I quit guitar.

I don't see quitting as a shameful thing anymore because of it. I consider it a better alternative to futility and realize that some people just aren't meant for certain things.

Realizing limitations is healthy.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome, bruh. :3


Actually I believe it was a particular polarized bear that is responsible for beginning page 2001. Unless you're taking credit for the other 2000 pages, but I don't think even _you've_ got the gall for that claim.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rearranging and archiving files from my computer to external drives is so annoying, oh my god.

Anyway, how's it going guys? I don't think I've posted in Open Chat in quite some time now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Actually I believe it was a particular polarized bear that is responsible for beginning page 2001. Unless you're taking credit for the other 2000 pages, but I don't think even _you've_ got the gall for that claim.


Welcome to page 2002. :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 29, 2018)

I missed page 2000, damn lol


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rearranging and archiving files from my computer to external drives is so annoying, oh my god.
> 
> Anyway, how's it going guys? I don't think I've posted in Open Chat in quite some time now.


we're celebrating the year/page 2002 :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It’s visualising what I want and keeping it in my head that’s the biggest problem for me.  Once I get the initial wireframe layout down it gets easier to work on various bits until the drawing takes on life.  Feels strange typing that last bit though.  My avatar here was my first non-technical sketch since childhood, and I only drew it at Christmas so I’m still a beginner really.


Beginner is still improving.  I only started drawing last summer, so I have a looong way to go.



Dongding said:


> @Oakie-Dokie
> 
> Yeah. Not only that, but developing skills can be basically impossible for someone due to it.
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue with learning double bass; I'd been taking classes for ~6 years, but I still wasn't good enough to make it into the school orchestra.

I think a lot of the innate "talent" comes from transferable skills.  I'm great at thinking analytically and spatially, so I've picked up some drawing concepts pretty fast when compared to others.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rearranging and archiving files from my computer to external drives is so annoying, oh my god.
> 
> Anyway, how's it going guys? I don't think I've posted in Open Chat in quite some time now.


Hi Rimna!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> we're celebrating the year/page 2002 :3


I was 12 in 2002 o.o


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I missed page 2000, damn lol


Yes, love. You are unfortunately too late.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> we're celebrating the year/page 2002 :3



I can't remember much of the year 2002, but I remember when I posted about Open Chat reaching page 1337.



aloveablebunny said:


> Hi Rimna!



Hiya =D


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes, love. You are unfortunately too late.


It's okay, I'll settle for being late to the party xD


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I was 12 in 2002 o.o


i was born in 2002 oof


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i was born in 2002 oof


I am an old lady lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> we're celebrating the year/page 2002 :3


In 2002 I was 13. And a total moron to boot. :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 29, 2018)

And now I must go. I have spent too much time in one place today >_<

See ya later furs! <3


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

In 2002 I was 11 y.o I think. Probably.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

how many post till 2003, do you think?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> how many post till 2003, do you think?


Any minute now...


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Beginner is still improving.  I only started drawing last summer, so I have a looong way to go.
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue with learning double bass; I'd been taking classes for ~6 years, but I still wasn't good enough to make it into the school orchestra.
> ...


It annoyed me to no end that I'm so good with my hands but never managed to play at what I would consider the necessary level you need to really open up to express youself musically.

I have an insanely good visual imagination as I imagine most people innately able to draw probably possess, as well as the hand eye coordination necessary to realize it on media.

The problem with my musical frustration was regardless of the knowlege and skill, my head could never keep up with the pace I set for myself while playing and would get jumbled when I tried to break out of rhythm into lead guitar. I learned plenty of songs and had no trouble playing whatsoever. It was freeballing it that was a problem for me.

I consider knowing how to play songs and knowing how to play an instrument two very different things, and I simply couldn't play guitar; just songs on a guitar.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It annoyed me to no end that I'm so good with my hands but never managed to play at what I would consider the necessary level you need to really open up to express youself musically.
> 
> I have an insanely good visual imagination as I imagine most people innately able to draw probably possess, as well as the hand eye coordination necessary to realize it on media.
> 
> ...


probably the only thing i've noticed actual improvements on in my skillsets are long-distance running and writing. Just recently i won a $1000 scholarship in a poetry contest involving 30 schools, and over the past year my 5k time went from roughly 40 minutes to 21 minutes. other than that most of my skills are pretty minimal : P


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

I sometimes try to draw and I think I might be getting better, but overall I'm pretty bad.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

LOL.  In 2002 I celebrated* turning 30 

* or more accurately got drunk and miserable


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

One of the only skill sets I have is recalling useless and creepy trivia.  Can’t do taxes for shit but I can tell you in detail the specific uses and functions of every medieval torture device out there.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> What's that screenshot from?
> 
> I simply much watch it.


Polar Bear's Cafe <3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> probably the only thing i've noticed actual improvements on in my skillsets are long-distance running and writing. Just recently i won a $1000 scholarship in a poetry contest involving 30 schools, and over the past year my 5k time went from roughly 40 minutes to 21 minutes. other than that most of my skills are pretty minimal : P


Congrats!  Physical skills are an entirely different beast, since you have to train your body and your mind.

I feel like I'm pretty quick to pick up a skill, but I hit some sort of ability cap.  That's why I've come to just keep chipping away at drawing; there's no way I'll be able to improve my drawing skill if I don't work towards improving the skill.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

Can't think of any useful skill I might have, apart from knowing English in a country where it's not the native language. I guess I also sometimes take nice photos.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Polar Bear's Cafe <3


That sounds fun.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Can't think of any useful skill I might have, apart from knowing English in a country where it's not the native language. I guess I also sometimes take nice photos.


Well, everybody starts somewhere.  I was pissed at not being able to do much outside of "being good at computers" and "plays video games", so I just started forcing myself to try out different hobbies to see what would stick.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

2003 YEET


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 29, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> 2000 awooooo


Fuck I missed the party


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well, everybody starts somewhere.  I was pissed at not being able to do much outside of "being good at computers" and "plays video games", so I just started forcing myself to try out different hobbies to see what would stick.



Well, I'm trying to learn some programming. I am notoriously bad at it, but I enjoy it and I'm very interested in at least trying to understand more of it. Dunno how far that will take me but it's worth the shot.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

i wanna learn to play the piano and the guitar, maybe the ukulele. music is fun :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Well, I'm trying to learn some programming. I am notoriously bad at it, but I enjoy it and I'm very interested in at least trying to understand more of it. Dunno how far that will take me but it's worth the shot.


I've probably spent a good 10 years of my life programming, it's difficult.  Heck, I'm pretty good at it yet I'm still surrounded by programmers with much more knowledge/experience than I.

If you ever want some help feel free to send me a message or something.  I've done some tutoring when I was back in school.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i wanna learn to play the piano and the guitar, maybe the ukulele. music is fun :3


Invest in the Piano, it's very relaxing.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Invest in the Piano, it's very relaxing.


Piano is harder though.

IMO of course.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I've probably spent a good 10 years of my life programming, it's difficult.  Heck, I'm pretty good at it yet I'm still surrounded by programmers with much more knowledge/experience than I.
> 
> If you ever want some help feel free to send me a message or something.  I've done some tutoring when I was back in school.



Thanks. My problem is that I've never done anything quite like it my entire life. I'm just getting started and I'm already struggling.  Maybe they're right - maybe it's not for me. But I don't think that I care. 
The way I see it - I'm better off trying to learn something I like and failing, than not doing anything.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Was musically inclined (band geek for 8yrs), but never put any real effort into it. Love photography, but no attempt to obtain the needed equipment or improve my angles. Love to cook, but won't eat half of what I do cook. 

It's been a theme for most of my life.

Now 2003 was a fun year. Our son turned 3yrs old & 6 wks later our daughter was born.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Thanks. My problem is that I've never done anything quite like it my entire life. I'm just getting started and I'm already struggling.  Maybe they're right - maybe it's not for me. But I don't think that I care.
> The way I see it - I'm better off trying to learn something I like and failing, than not doing anything.


It’s what you love to do though right?  Let it be your passion until it can be your calling.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Invest in the Piano, it's very relaxing.


A piano is a guitar. Just laid out in a straight line. The chords are exactly the same and playing piano can actually really help you grasp guitar.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Thanks. My problem is that I've never done anything quite like it my entire life. I'm just getting started and I'm already struggling.  Maybe they're right - maybe it's not for me. But I don't think that I care.
> The way I see it - I'm better off trying to learn something I like and failing, than not doing anything.


If you're just starting out I'd suggest this site for practice:
CodingBat Java

Java and Python are probably two of the easier languages to pick up.  And hey, if it's something you're into then it's the right thing for you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks matey.
> 
> 2000 was a huge year for me. In May I met my partner, we got together as a couple in July, and by November we were living together.  Mad how quickly it all happened really.


In 2000 my life almost became complete!y beautiful bhutrflai had our son, and we got married! Two of the best days of my life!!! Then three years lated our daughter would be born! That's when my life became complete!!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s what you love to do though right?  Let it be your passion until it can be your calling.



I love doing many things, and this is one of them.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Now 2003 was a fun year. Our son turned 3yrs old & 6 wks later our daughter was born.


Lack of sleep from a newborn AND a toddler running around.  Nice combo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I love doing many things, and this is one of them.


Same!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> If you're just starting out I'd suggest this site for practice:
> CodingBat Java
> 
> Java and Python are probably two of the easier languages to pick up.  And hey, if it's something you're into then it's the right thing for you.



Last year I signed up for a course and we started in C#. However I failed to take my exams due to a lot of other IRL complications and I had to quit the programming course. Anyway, they provided us with a 450 page book, video lectures and plenty of exercises. 
I now have the time and the ability to pick back up from where I left off.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Lack of sleep from a newborn AND a toddler running around.  Nice combo


Yep! We didnt get much sleep between 2000 and 2006.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

Aw-*cough cough* ugh.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

Awoo.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

it's 2004!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Aw-*cough cough* ugh.


What's the matter, got a sheep stuck in your throat?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Aw-*cough cough* ugh.


Poor sheep!*gives sheep a shot of Nyquil*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> What's the matter, got a sheep stuck in your throat?


A nice good lookin' chubby one with a cute butt.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> A nice good lookin' chubby one with a cute butt.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> In 2000 my life almost became complete!y beautiful bhutrflai had our son, and we got married! Two of the best days of my life!!! Then three years lated our daughter would be born! That's when my life became complete!!


I Love You, my Wolfie!! We were the missing piece in each other's lives!! And now I get to keep you forever!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep! We didnt get much sleep between 2000 and 2006.


More like 2000 to 2018...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I Love You, my Wolfie!! We were the missing piece in each other's lives!! And now I get to keep you forever!!


AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!!!! I AM YOURS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karatine (Apr 29, 2018)

Pretty soon we're gonna be moving on into the future. Man, my childhood is disappearing before my very eyes.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Pre-apology to all the noobs. Okami & I are really sappy. You eventually get used to it, but it might cause a cavity first.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Ok! Gotta run and cut the backyard! Love our lawnmower!! Its soooo faaaaaaast!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Karatine said:


> Pretty soon we're gonna be moving on into the future. Man, my childhood is disappearing before my very eyes.


It goes so fast.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

~~Fell back fell off?  Not at all,  still spendin money from 2004~~


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

2018. Still no flying cars.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> 2018. Still no flying cars.


Throw me into cryo-stasis and thaw me out when we get them.  The traffic isn't worth living in the present.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

I missed the 2000 party 
I don't belong here anymore


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I missed the 2000 party
> I don't belong here anymore


Nooooo don’t go you always belong here
OHANA MEANS FAMILY, PANDA

FAMILY MEANS NOBODY GETS LEFT BEHIND


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Throw me into cryo-stasis and thaw me out when we get them.  The traffic isn't worth living in the present.


Oh God, imagine a car in a crowded city, 100 feet in the air, moving at 80 mph around giant skyscrapers, that gets into an accident. I think I'll pass on flying cars for now.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nooooo don’t go you always belong here
> OHANA MEANS FAMILY, PANDA
> 
> FAMILY MEANS NOBODY GETS LEFT BEHIND


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh God, imagine a car in a crowded city, 100 feet in the air, moving at 80 mph around giant skyscrapers, that gets into an accident. I think I'll pass on flying cars for now.


Y’all should watch Altered Carbon


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> View attachment 31409


I wanna buy this tbh but I’m a broke ass bitch


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

There's actually a pretty ridiculous amount of Stitch _panda-ized_ on google images...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nooooo don’t go you always belong here
> OHANA MEANS FAMILY, PANDA
> 
> FAMILY MEANS NOBODY GETS LEFT BEHIND


I'm not late for blackjack and hookers? :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm not late for blackjack and hookers? :V


You know what we should just make our own forum :V

(I tried to make the quote work but I couldn’t really go back on my earlier post and say YKNOW WHAT FORGET THE FAMILY)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> 2000 awooooo


I wasn’t here to celebrate???

Outrageous!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I wasn’t here to celebrate???
> 
> Outrageous!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I wasn’t here to celebrate???
> 
> Outrageous!


There there, have a cookie.

You know what they say, "every dog has it's day"
I'm sure your's is coming up real soon :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Oh well, I'll dull the pain with gay furry doujins, I'm heading to kemoket now :V I'm excited. Hope I don't get penalized for being there too early


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh well, I'll dull the pain with gay furry doujins, I'm heading to kemoket now :V I'm excited. Hope I don't get penalized for being there too early


Have fun!  Kinda wish I could be there, one of my favorite artists is setting up a booth.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 29, 2018)

Hahaha *boops everyone that missed out and runs outta chat...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Have fun!  Kinda wish I could be there, one of my favorite artists is setting up a booth.


Who? V:


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh God, imagine a car in a crowded city, 100 feet in the air, moving at 80 mph around giant skyscrapers, that gets into an accident. I think I'll pass on flying cars for now.


There's a book series that I read that has flying cars. And it is set mainly in New York City, and is very similar to what you described. Air-buses malfunctioning & falling out of the sky, stuff like that. The cars also have legit auto-pilot. Like what we've all dreamed of- just set it & sit back & let my car take me home!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hahaha *boops everyone that missed out and runs outta chat...


U wot m8


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Current situation & I'm a happy cat!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who? V:


late reply cuz dinner.  I really like the art Seel Kaiser (and her roomate Doxy/Onta) makes.  You might actually like Onta's art.

SeelPeel was one of the big inspirations for my comic style:
Seelpeel.com


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> late reply cuz dinner.  I really like the art Seel Kaiser (and her roomate Doxy/Onta) makes.  You might actually like Onta's art.
> 
> SeelPeel was one of the big inspirations for my comic style:
> Seelpeel.com


What's her booth number, I wanna see her stuff.

Also got to the venue 2 hours early. Urgh. I have yet to see a person here wearing a fursuit


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What's her booth number, I wanna see her stuff.
> 
> Also got to the venue 2 hours early. Urgh. I have yet to see a person here wearing a fursuit


Looks like she'll be at O-19&20


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

She has the info and stuff on her twitter:
Seel けもケ O-19,20 (@seelnose) | Twitter


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Words are hard.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> She has the info and stuff on her twitter:
> Seel けもケ O-19,20 (@seelnose) | Twitter


I remember her, she had a purple parrot boyfriend


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Words are hard.


That's going in my signature


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I remember her, she had a purple parrot boyfriend


Really?  That must have been a while ago, cause I don't remember that.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> That's going in my signature


You're welcome.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Really?  That must have been a while ago, cause I don't remember that.


Well I'd like to meet her. I did like her art at one point.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm not late for blackjack and hookers? :V


Don't be silly. It's never too late for blackjack and hookers.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Don't be silly. It's never too late for blackjack and hookers.


You really are the resident crimelord.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 29, 2018)

did someone say hookers? :3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You really are the resident crimelord.


Somebody has to keep it Gangsta.

What's good?


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> did someone say hookers? :3


No.

The door is over there.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Somebody has to keep it Gangsta.
> 
> What's good?


Good is an adjective used to describe things positively.

You're welcome.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

LOL!

Clearly my follow wasn't wasted!


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> LOL!
> 
> Clearly my follow wasn't wasted!


You have limited follows? You have my sympathies.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 29, 2018)

oh well, that's what femboy foxes are for right?


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> oh well, that's what femboy foxes are for right?


Femboy foxes? Explain!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You have limited follows? You have my sympathies.


I do. I can only give one a week. It is all I can afford.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I do. I can only give one a week. It is all I can afford.


Ha! And they called me a peasant! If only Asassinator could see me now!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Dinner was freaking amazing. Burgers on the grill with mashpotatoes and gravy and carrots! And gravy all over everything!!!mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Ha! And they called me a peasant! If only Asassinator could see me now!


He doesn't understand the socioeconomic challenges those of us with limited follow face. 

He will after the revolution.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dinner was freaking amazing. Burgers on the grill with mashpotatoes and gravy and carrots! And gravy all over everything!!!mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


This isn't Facebook keep status updates on your profile!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> He doesn't understand the socioeconomic challenges those of us with limited follow face.
> 
> He will after the revolution.


FREEEEEEEEDOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> This isn't Facebook keep status updates on your profile!


No!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dinner was freaking amazing. Burgers on the grill with mashpotatoes and gravy and carrots! And gravy all over everything!!!mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


You had me at "burgers on the grill".


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> He doesn't understand the socioeconomic challenges those of us with limited follow face.
> 
> He will after the revolution.


You mean...

I can stab him!? Hell yeah! Count me in!


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No!


Obey!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> You had me at "burgers on the grill".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Obey!


NEVER!!!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

DON'T LISTEN TO THE MORON, HIS OPINION IS INVALID!


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> DON'T LISTEN TO THE MORON, HIS OPINION IS INVALID!


YOU HAD DIAMOND SWORDS IN YOUR PROFILE PICTURE!!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> YOU HAD DIAMOND SWORDS IN YOUR PROFILE PICTURE!!!


THAT WAS WHEN I DIDN'T HAVE A CHOICE!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Lol!


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> THAT WAS WHEN I DIDN'T HAVE A CHOICE!


Nothing would have been better than something!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Gotta run!!


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gotta run!!


About damn time!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Nothing would have been better than something!


My cousin made it for me, and I was very happy to have it, so I thought "Why not put it on here?" Geez don't put so much hate. The morons these days...


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> My cousin made it for me, and I was very happy to have it, so I thought "Why not put it on here?" Geez don't put so much hate. The morons these days...


SCREW YOUR RELATIVES!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

i miss 4 year pages
wtf
i just ate dinnner


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gotta run!!


See ya!


Some Moron said:


> About damn time!


What about damn time, good sir?


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> See ya!
> 
> What about damn time, good sir?


I can't stand that Okami guy, liking all my posts, thinking he's better than me!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I can't stand that Okami guy, liking all my posts, thinking he's better than me!


The nerve of him, complimenting someone instead to showing dignified disdain. What madness.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The nerve of him, complimenting someone instead to showing dignified disdain. What madness.


These furries, they get to me. Such anarchy!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

I never see you on Open Chat, but then again I never really read previous entries all that closely. It's good to have you here.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I never see you on Open Chat, but then again I never really read previous entries all that closely. It's good to have you here.


I've left one comment prior to today, so I'm basically new to this thread. I'm just looking for more people to harass anyway.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm just looking for more people to harass anyway.


Ah, yes. The eternal plight of every forum poster. Harass me anytime.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Ah, yes. The eternal plight of every forum poster. Harass me anytime.


I warn you now. I will harass. Constantly. Randomly.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I warn you now. I will harass. Constantly. Randomly.


Sounds like I will need to love constantly, just to add some balance to the force.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sounds like I will need to love constantly, just to add some balance to the force.


Don't bother!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I warn you now. I will harass. Constantly. Randomly.


I will prepare myself. Drown me in a torrent of harassment.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I will prepare myself. Drown me in a torrent of harassment.


Enjoy...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

ahh, 2007
smells like depression and divorce


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> ahh, 2007
> smells like depression and divorce


My favourite fragrance.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sounds like I will need to love constantly, just to add some balance to the force.


The force going unbalanced a lot more, especially since is Disney making a movie every year now.

I'll still go see them, but ironically so.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> The force going unbalanced a lot more, especially since is Disney making a movie every year now.
> 
> I'll still go see them, but ironically so.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> ahh, 2007
> smells like depression and divorce


Not if you got a bailout. Cha-ching!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

am i the only furry on open chat right now


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Keep telling yourself that.


Fine, I admit it. I'll see them. I already bought my ticket to Solo.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Not if you got a bailout. Cha-ching!


My favourite sound effect.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> am i the only furry on open chat right now


You're surrounded!


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> am i the only furry on open chat right now


Yes. Leave, before it's too late!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Yes. Leave, before it's too late!


i will stand my ground!!
actually i'm sorta scared lol


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> My favourite fragrance.


Now available from Ivanka Trump. And nowhere else.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i will stand my ground!!
> actually i'm sorta scared lol


Good. I know how to set things on fire. Some say the flamethrower is cheating, I say it's for the greater good.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dinner was freaking amazing. Burgers on the grill with mashpotatoes and gravy and carrots! And gravy all over everything!!!mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


I wasn't gonna like that until you mentioned everything smothered in gravy.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Now available from Ivanka Trump. And nowhere else.


I can't wait for that new "Dried Up Orange" fragrance, straight from Trump himself!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Good. I know how to set things on fire. Some say the flamethrower is cheating, I say it's for the greater good.


my loyal sheep @Dongding is here!! You don't stand a chance against us two!!

dongding dude save my ass please


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> my loyal sheep @Dongding is here!! You don't stand a chance against us two!!
> 
> dongding dude save my ass please


Sheep are more flammable than most animals, dingus!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I can't wait for that new "Dried Up Orange" fragrance, straight from Trump himself!


Around same time they release their new body wash, Golden Shower.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> my loyal sheep @Dongding is here!! You don't stand a chance against us two!!
> 
> dongding dude save my ass please


I have a plan...


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I have a plan...


That happened to me once. Then I punched the kid in the face.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Around same time they release their new body wash, Golden Shower.


...And the American's Guide to China!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dinner was freaking amazing. Burgers on the grill with mashpotatoes and gravy and carrots! And gravy all over everything!!!mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


Sounds like shepherds pie with extra steps lol but still great


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> am i the only furry on open chat right now


How ironic: an open chat on a furry forum that is only filled with normies XD


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I have a plan...


But he didn't go over the dude's back. He just sort brushed his head as he fell. I  played over it three times like an NFL referee.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> How ironic: an open chat on a furry forum that is only filled with normies XD


Tbh that’s been a popular trend here for a long time.  Most of the admin staff I remember weren’t furries at all


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> How ironic: an open chat on a furry forum that is only filled with normies XD


NORMIES!? I'll have you know my memes are pristine, and of the highest quality!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> How ironic: an open chat on a furry forum that is only filled with normies XD


Shh... You'll expose our infiltration!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> NORMIES!? I'll have you know my memes are pristine, and of the highest quality!


Think your meme game is so strong 






@ me hoe


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Tbh that’s been a popular trend here for a long time.  Most of the admin staff I remember weren’t furries at all


I could actually see that.  I imagine the people who are really into moderating a forum care less about what it is they are moderating.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Think your meme game is so strong
> 
> 
> View attachment 31418
> @ me hoe


But... Your using Snoop! That meme is so old the guy might as well be dead!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> But he didn't go over the dude's back. He just sort brushed his head as he fell. I  played over it three times like an NFL referee.


Plan B it is...


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Plan B it is...


Old school!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> But... Your using Snoop! That meme is so old the guy might as well be dead!


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 31419


Wha...? My feelings! The betrayal! Ah! Oh, no!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> But... Your using Snoop! That meme is so old the guy might as well be dead!


Snoop is eternal. He'll never die. Though he sold out with Joker's Wild.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

I actually went to one of his concerts at the casino. It was awesome.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Snoop is eternal. He'll never die. Though he sold out with Joker's Wild.


I wouldn't know, all I've heard of him is the meme.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I wouldn't know, all I've heard of him is the meme.


He actually makes pretty good music.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He actually makes pretty good music.


Maybe one day I'll check it out.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Maybe one day I'll check it out.


One day...


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> One day...


I'm very forgetful, so it could be never!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm very forgetful, so it could be never!


He's gotten more laid back nowadays. Just relaxing and gaming and making music every now and then. He's found that sweet spot.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 29, 2018)

Have you ever rang a place of business that you've done business with before only to be rudely hung up on? Just happened to me. Suffice to say, I'm a little pissed, but I did ring back to say something.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Have you ever rang a place of business that you've done business with before only to be rudely hung up on? Just happened to me. Suffice to say, I'm a little pissed, but I did ring back to say something.


Give them a 1 star review on Yelp.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Give them a 1 star review on Yelp.


Or I could start some shit when I go to pick up my order, but that might get me banned or arrested, or both.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Or I could start some shit when I go to pick up my order, but that might get me banned or arrested, or both.


Harass the company's Twitter account. Every company has some kind of social media account these days, right?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Give them a 1 star review on Yelp.


But if you do business with them, that hurts you too. Can't shit where you eat.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Harass the company's Twitter account. Every company has some kind of social gmedia account these days, right?



Not a bad idea, really. Think I'll mention the staff member, too.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not a bad idea, really. Think I'll mention the staff member, too.


Ha! And they say I'm a moron. I can be helpful!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

Very helpful. Your funny sense of humor brightens my day.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not a bad idea, really. Think I'll mention the staff member, too.


What if they just block you?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 29, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What if they just block you?


Then I would've gotten my point across anyway. Besides, what sort company that prides itself in professionalism and putting the customer first would ignore a complaint about a lack of courtesy from one of their staff? Not a good business tactic when you have a certain standard to uphold.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Then I would've gotten my point across anyway. Besides, what sort company that prides itself in professionalism and putting the customer first would ignore a complaint about a lack of courtesy from one of their staff? Not a good business tactic when you have a certain standard to uphold.


You respond how you please; most businesses will raise hell if their customers aren't treated properly.

I'm usually just more conflict avoidant; sometimes the employee is just having a shit day, and I don't like to push buttons.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Then I would've gotten my point across anyway. Besides, what sort company that prides itself in professionalism and putting the customer first would ignore a complaint about a lack of courtesy from one of their staff? Not a good business tactic when you have a certain standard to uphold.


It's a matter how tight the employees in the company are. If management feels they can brush off one negative complaint and they know said employee personally, then nothing is achieved. Small businesses do this a lot, but big companies can sustain even more negative criticism.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You respond how you please; most businesses will raise hell if their customers aren't treated properly.
> 
> I'm usually just more conflict avoidant; sometimes the employee is just having a shit day, and I don't like to push buttons.



The staff member having a bad day was what I initially thought, too, but that is still no excuse to take out your aggression on customers. She could've handle it better but I won't push the issue, I don't want her to get suspended or loose her job.



LogicNuke said:


> It's a matter how tight the employees in the company are. If management feels they can brush off one negative complaint and they know said employee personally, then nothing is achieved. Small businesses do this a lot, but big companies can sustain even more negative criticism.



It's one of those franchise chains.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 29, 2018)

To add insult to injury they now tell me I'm not on record for anything I ordered in and paid for; this should be fun.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's one of those franchise chains.


I... I feel your pain.  I've had a few bad run-ins with some franchise locations.  Luckily it's usually just a specific location that ends up being the rotten egg.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

I think I'm going to wrap this night up early.  See 'yall fur-butts later.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2018)

Look at how many people are lining up for kemoket


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 31427
> 
> Look at how many people are lining up for kemoket


That's a big room.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I think I'm going to wrap this night up early.  See 'yall fur-butts later.


Alright. Catch you on the flip side.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 31427
> 
> Look at how many people are lining up for kemoket


I’m a dumb American what’s kemoket?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m a dumb American what’s kemoket?


I believe they are an artist. I may be mistaken. You are not alone in your ignorance.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 29, 2018)

I learned today about the church of euthanasia. 

I haven't wished I could unlearn something in a very long time. But this one is one of em.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I learned today about the church of euthanasia.
> 
> I haven't wished I could unlearn something in a very long time. But this one is one of em.


Maybe some bleach and tide pods can help. It worked for me when some Sommium fake account or something came on here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Maybe some bleach and tide pods can help. It worked for me when some Sommium fake account or something came on here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I learned today about the church of euthanasia.
> 
> I haven't wished I could unlearn something in a very long time. But this one is one of em.


Sorry Shoiyo. Sounds messed up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I learned today about the church of euthanasia.
> 
> I haven't wished I could unlearn something in a very long time. But this one is one of em.


Why were you learning about that of all things?


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Maybe some bleach and tide pods can help. It worked for me when some Sommium fake account or something came on here.



Another thing - never google brain bleach.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why were you learning about that of all things?



It was mentioned casually in a podcast I listen to and I was curious if it was a joke. It is not.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I learned today about the church of euthanasia.
> 
> I haven't wished I could unlearn something in a very long time. But this one is one of em.


Don't drink the koolaid. (Sorry, couldn't help it.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> 2018. Still no flying cars.


According to Back to the Future, we were supposed to have those in 2015.

As well as a bunch of other things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> It was mentioned casually in a podcast I listen to and I was curious if it was a joke. It is not.


Daaaamn!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't drink the koolaid. (Sorry, couldn't help it.)


But purplesaurusrex is so tasty!!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m a dumb American what’s kemoket?





LogicNuke said:


> I believe they are an artist. I may be mistaken. You are not alone in your ignorance.


It's one of the larger furry conventions in Japan.  I sleep now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Guess what? Its a full moon! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

Your a werewoof Okami?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> It's one of the larger furry conventions in Japan.  I sleep now.


Night Dee!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Your a werewoof Okami?


Of course!! Automatic Furry, right?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> It's one of the larger furry conventions in Japan.  I sleep now.


Mystery solved. I am ignorant.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't drink the koolaid. (Sorry, couldn't help it.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Sounds like shepherds pie with extra steps lol but still great


Of a sort, I guess. Maybe a deconstructed one. (And Okami is a suckered for good Shepards Pie) It is just the jazzed up burger patties (no bun) cooked on the grill, instant mashed potatoes (or as our lovely daughter calls them...processed flakes), and some seasoned carrots. Oh, and don't forget the gravy, which is a mix but a good quick alternative. 

We are very low key when it comes to cooking, but we love to eat.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

Sounds delicious. We just finished cooking up some stir fry earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Your a werewoof Okami?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 31427
> 
> Look at how many people are lining up for kemoket


Oh wow thats insane.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But purplesaurusrex is so tasty!!!


Yeah, but unless you drink the whole jug by yourself, you'll prob just end up talking to jesus or some weird shit. The church of euthanasia wants to give you that cup of bleach/cyanide for real.

And I've never had any purplesaurusrex koolaid, remember?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 31431


That's how all furries feel when they step outside in the world.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

NO PREJUDICE!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


>


All the good Jonestown jokes have to have a killer punch line


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

Amen to that!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Of a sort, I guess. Maybe a deconstructed one. (And Okami is a suckered for good Shepards Pie) It is just the jazzed up burger patties (no bun) cooked on the grill, instant mashed potatoes (or as our lovely daughter calls them...processed flakes), and some seasoned carrots. Oh, and don't forget the gravy, which is a mix but a good quick alternative.
> 
> We are very low key when it comes to cooking, but we love to eat.


You know they actually use those instant potatoes for fake snow in movies?  Lol I actually just heard about that today.  They’re good but nothing compares to made from scratch <3 what did you use for gravy base?


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sounds delicious. We just finished cooking up some stir fry earlier this afternoon.


Love stir fry! Need to make it again, and pretty soon says my belly, even though we just ate. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

And actually Jim Jones served FLAVOR aid, not Kool Aid lol I have fucked up interests.  

He also had a really awkward lisp


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You know they actually use those instant potatoes for fake snow in movies?  Lol I actually just heard about that today.  They’re good but nothing compares to made from scratch <3 what did you use for gravy base?


Seems like a waste of food doesn't it?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, but unless you drink the whole jug by yourself, you'll prob just end up talking to jesus or some weird shit. The church of euthanasia wants to give you that cup of bleach/cyanide for real.
> 
> And I've never had any purplesaurusrex koolaid, remember?


Hey baby! I DID talk to Jesus the last time i drank purplesaurusrex. But probably because of those mushrooms.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Seems like a waste of food doesn't it?


And all the starving kids in the world, just so a producer or studio can bank billions of dollars. Gotta love it!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey baby! I DID talk to Jesus the last time i drank purplesaurusrex. But probably because of those mushrooms.


Yoooooo I’ve always said the only drugs worth doing are ones that allow you to commune with the gods


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You know they actually use those instant potatoes for fake snow in movies?  Lol I actually just heard about that today.  They’re good but nothing compares to made from scratch <3 what did you use for gravy base?


They would be the right consistency for snow. Never thought much about it actually. Nothing will ever compare to homemade, ever. Lots of butter, milk, a couple spoons of sour cream, lots of S&P. Yum!
And we are so lazy. Literally a packet of powder & water is all it is. We don't even add anything else. It not too shabby, so we haven't tweaked it. Could prob use the stock we have in the pantry, but just don't think about it til after the fact.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Seems like a waste of food doesn't it?


Pretty sure Americans hold the trophy for that sport.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

My mother loves adding a little cheese into the mash potatoes she made. It gives them this extra cheddar flavor that we all loved.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> They would be the right consistency for snow. Never thought much about it actually. Nothing will ever compare to homemade, ever. Lots of butter, milk, a couple spoons of sour cream, lots of S&P. Yum!
> And we are so lazy. Literally a packet of powder & water is all it is. We don't even add anything else. It not too shabby, so we haven't tweaked it. Could prob use the stock we have in the pantry, but just don't think about it til after the fact.


It’s all good stuff, doctoring it up elevates the quality for sure but ain’t nothin wrong with the quick meals lol I honestly actually haven’t cooked in an embarrassingly long time, so


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Pretty sure Americans hold the trophy for that sport.


I'm certainly not proud of it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s all good stuff, doctoring it up elevates the quality for sure but ain’t nothin wrong with the quick meals lol I honestly actually haven’t cooked in an embarrassingly long time, so


Okami is my chef way more often than I am his. I love to cook, when I have the time & energy. Almost went to culinary school. But I don't have the palate for it. Not a veggie person in general, but I'm pretty sure all the salsa I've eaten over the years has killed my taste buds anyways.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Pretty sure Americans hold the trophy for that sport.


I think the last statistic I saw was that either we account for 40% of the worlds food waste, or 40% of our own food is wasted.  Either way it’s a fucking scary number.  The food isn’t even bad half the time, it’s just not as pretty as the rest


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami is my chef way more often than I am his. I love to cook, when I have the time & energy. Almost went to culinary school. But I don't have the palate for it. Not a veggie person in general, but I'm pretty sure all the salsa I've eaten over the years has killed my taste buds anyways.


I never was into veggies myself either but I think that’s American culture.  Other countries cook their veggies way better and way tastier, ours are usually just plain boiled.  And they’re gross like that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami is my chef way more often than I am his. I love to cook, when I have the time & energy. Almost went to culinary school. But I don't have the palate for it. Not a veggie person in general, but I'm pretty sure all the salsa I've eaten over the years has killed my taste buds anyways.


 I try, My Love!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I think the last statistic I saw was that either we account for 40% of the worlds food waste, or 40% of our own food is wasted.  Either way it’s a fucking scary number.  The food isn’t even bad half the time, it’s just not as pretty as the rest


But we're taught to see it as less than. That its not good enough for us to use anymore. And they would rather throw it out than give it to someone who can & will actually use it. Imagine what those who went thru the great depression would think. I've become alot more contentious in the last several years, and try to only buy what we will actally use. Doesn't always work, but I try.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I never was into veggies myself either but I think that’s American culture.  Other countries cook their veggies way better and way tastier, ours are usually just plain boiled.  And they’re gross like that.


Her mom always just ooened a can a heated it on the stove. Gotta put some spices and bullion in it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I never was into veggies myself either but I think that’s American culture.  Other countries cook their veggies way better and way tastier, ours are usually just plain boiled.  And they’re gross like that.


That's what I grew up with. My momma, may she RIP, would just open a can or jar & not even add s&p half the time. Just heat them up & expect us to eat them. Some of it is a taste thing, but it's mostly texture. I don't like coconut for the same reason. 

Okami loves all the foods. But he slums it with me to make me happy!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

(We share a brain, btw. I posted mine w/o seeing his. Haha!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> That's what I grew up with. My momma, may she RIP, would just open a can or jar & not even add s&p half the time. Just heat them up & expect us to eat them. Some of it is a taste thing, but it's mostly texture. I don't like coconut for the same reason.
> 
> Okami loves all the foods. But he slums it with me to make me happy!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Her mom always just ooened a can a heated it on the stove. Gotta put some spices and bullion in it.


Bacon grease yo


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

Woo woo!! 2012!! The year that was supposed to be the end of the world!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Bacon grease yo


Yes!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Woo woo!! 2012!! The year that was supposed to be the end of the world!!


Turns out the Mayans didnt know shit!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

My mom always keeps a coffee tin of the stuff in the fridge.  (Yes she rotates) it’s best when cooked with green beans.  My wife likes to use the leftover grease at breakfast to cook the eggs in, its awesome


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> That's what I grew up with. My momma, may she RIP, would just open a can or jar & not even add s&p half the time. Just heat them up & expect us to eat them. Some of it is a taste thing, but it's mostly texture. I don't like coconut for the same reason.
> 
> Okami loves all the foods. But he slums it with me to make me happy!!


I Love You! That's why I do what I do!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My mom always keeps a coffee tin of the stuff in the fridge.  (Yes she rotates) it’s best when cooked with green beans.  My wife likes to use the leftover grease at breakfast to cook the eggs in, its awesome


Sounds like y'all are cooking in our kitchen. We do both of those, actually. I will eat my weight in green beans, if they're cooked to death. Which completely devoids them of any nutritional value at all.

And we keep our bacon grease in a jelly sized mason jar in the fridge. And we use it often enough that we empty the jar regularly.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Woo woo!! 2012!! The year that was supposed to be the end of the world!!


That's funny, because I had a nightmare about the world ending ON the night it became 2012. It was a terrifying thing at the time for my 13 year old self, but it's funny now because it was so stupid.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

kek so many people have blocked me at this point i have no idea what's going on in this thread anymore


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My mom always keeps a coffee tin of the stuff in the fridge.  (Yes she rotates) it’s best when cooked with green beans.  My wife likes to use the leftover grease at breakfast to cook the eggs in, its awesome


Somethings wrong if there isnt bacon grease in my green beans!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Sounds like y'all are cooking in our kitchen. We do both of those, actually. I will eat my weight in green beans, if they're cooked to death. Which completely devoids them of any nutritional value at all.


I made a full meal one time out of sautéed zucchini, squash, onions, and mushrooms with a little soy sauce and this seasoning we got from a little convenience store.  Guy said he cooked with it a lot at home in India so I gave it a shot and OH MY GOD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> That's funny, because I had a nightmare about the world ending ON the night it became 2012. It was a terrifying thing at the time for my 13 year old self, but it's funny now because it was so stupid.


I have had very vivid dreams about nuclear war. Terrifyingly real and fucked up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> That's funny, because I had a nightmare about the world ending ON the night it became 2012. It was a terrifying thing at the time for my 13 year old self, but it's funny now because it was so stupid.


Hiyah DragonMaster!!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> kek so many people have blocked me at this point i have no idea what's going on in this thread anymore


I'll be your eyes, blind man.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> kek so many people have blocked me at this point i have no idea what's going on in this thread anymore


Just chatting about the necessity of flavoring food, especially veggies.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I try, My Love!



Hi Okami!


bhutrflai said:


> (We share a brain, btw. I posted mine w/o seeing his. Haha!!)



Hi bhutrflai!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> kek so many people have blocked me at this point i have no idea what's going on in this thread anymore


I see you a Simpsons themed mashup and raise you a video of Mormons doing drugs


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi Okami!
> 
> 
> Hi bhutrflai!


Hello! How goes it?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> kek so many people have blocked me at this point i have no idea what's going on in this thread anymore



I won't block you, I only block trolls, and get blocked by people with thin skin. XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hello! How goes it?



Quite well, how're you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi Okami!
> 
> 
> Hi bhutrflai!


Hey Bags!!!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah DragonMaster!!


Hi!

I'm probably going to be going to bed soon. It's almost 11 for me. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have had very vivid dreams about nuclear war. Terrifyingly real and fucked up.


For me, those types of dreams are terrible because I can almost always feel pain in my dreams, and after I wake up it's difficult to fall back asleep for the rest of the night. They're part of why I try to learn how to lucid dream.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I won't block you, I only block trolls, and get blocked by people with thin skin. XD



we're the same we should dock or something


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I see you a Simpsons themed mashup and raise you a video of Mormons doing drugs




i raise you a ylyl


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello and goodnight furs!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a long work week ahead of me, but the overtime money will be nice.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I see you a Simpsons themed mashup and raise you a video of Mormons doing drugs


I gotta watch this!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Bags!!!



Long time no see!



GreenZone said:


> we're the same we should dock or something



Dock how?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hello and goodnight furs!


Night Bunny!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Long time no see!
> 
> 
> 
> Dock how?


Yeah. Been busy. Howl r u?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm probably going to be going to bed soon. It's almost 11 for me.
> 
> ...


Yes. It does suck!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

I am doing six things at once!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I made a full meal one time out of sautéed zucchini, squash, onions, and mushrooms with a little soy sauce and this seasoning we got from a little convenience store.  Guy said he cooked with it a lot at home in India so I gave it a shot and OH MY GOD


Nice! Love the unexpected masterpieces!! I will eat squash if it's battered & fried. Broccoli if it's roasted. Onions & peppers I usually pick out, though I like the flavor. But I'll eat them all as a stir fry. 

Only found I like sweet potatoes in the last few years. Mashed or roasted are both awesome & I actually have cravings for them. Not with the marshmallow stuff though. I'll have the occassional salad with a meal, but it's few and far between.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 29, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I have a long work week ahead of me, but the overtime money will be nice.




Speaking of overtime, I had to come in an hour early all last week, came in 6 hours Saturday, and now I have to come in even earlier Monday because an employee is away. Yeah, money is good, but my mind is majorly conflicted between that and pursuing personal goals. I hope you get sleep because that's not what I'm about to have.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 29, 2018)

Ouch! Hope its worth it buddy!


MadKiyo said:


> Speaking of overtime, I had to come in an hour early all last week, came in 6 hours Saturday, and now I have to come in even earlier Monday because an employee is away. Yeah, money is good, but my mind is majorly conflicted between that and pursuing personal goals. I hope you get sleep because that's not what I'm about to have.


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Quite well, how're you?


Pretty good right now. Been dealing with some carpal tunnel issues in my wrists & it's reared it's ugly head the last few days. So I took a morphine we had hiding in the back of the medicine cabinet, and it seems to be doing the trick. I just want to get some solid sleep w/o being woken up to excruciating pain, usually at 330-4 am, after I've only been to sleep for about an hour & a half.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 29, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Speaking of overtime, I had to come in an hour early all last week, came in 6 hours Saturday, and now I have to come in even earlier Monday because an employee is away. Yeah, money is good, but my mind is majorly conflicted between that and pursuing personal goals. I hope you get sleep because that's not what I'm about to have.



I will still be able to get a decent amount of sleep; I am working a six day week, but it will probably be a total of perhaps 50 hours or so.  I have toyed with the idea of getting a second, part-time job to pay off debts more quickly, but I shied away from that, as that would prevent me from pursuing personal goals.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 30, 2018)

damnit I missed 2012.....the end of the Mayan calendar.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Don't forget to laugh in 2015


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> damnit I missed 2012.....the end of the Mayan calendar.


No one really cared about that.... except the *conspirators *


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Don't forget to laugh in 2015


Kk


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 30, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Pretty good right now. Been dealing with some carpal tunnel issues in my wrists & it's reared it's ugly head the last few days. So I took a morphine we had hiding in the back of the medicine cabinet, and it seems to be doing the trick. I just want to get some solid sleep w/o being woken up to excruciating pain, usually at 330-4 am, after I've only been to sleep for about an hour & a half.



Sorry to hear that!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 30, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sorry to hear that!


It's all good. After 14yrs of being a massage therapist, it was bound to happen. But I'm hoping that I'm not too late to start fixing the problem. Just gotta make myself do it, but the pain I was in last night is a big motivator.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Looks like she'll be at O-19&20








Give me your address so I can send this to you :V
I told her you're a fan


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice jeans


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 30, 2018)

>Mika goes to Akihabara
>Mika goes to Kemoket
Stop making me jelly of you ;_;
You keep going to all the cool places


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 30, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> It's all good. After 14yrs of being a massage therapist, it was bound to happen. But I'm hoping that I'm not too late to start fixing the problem. Just gotta make myself do it, but the pain I was in last night is a big motivator.



Ouch. I hope it gets better. What can be done to help fix the problem?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> >Mika goes to Kemoket


It's been stressful
There is a rule in kemoket that if you enter the waiting area before 10pm you get to enter the establishment last. 


I was the last person who entered. So much doujins lost


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's been stressful
> There is a rule in kemoket that if you enter the waiting area before 10pm you get to enter the establishment last.
> 
> 
> I was the last person who entered. So much doujins lost


Aww 
That's a strange rule
Hope you still managed to have some fun and find yourself some neat goodies.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Aww
> That's a strange rule
> Hope you still managed to have some fun and find yourself some neat goodies.








Two tote bags full each weighing 5 kilo


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Two tote bags full each weighing 5 kilo


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Two tote bags full each weighing 5 kilo



Ahh!  Holy shit that's what you've been carrying around?
ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ Are you okay?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm getting into chiptune again :v


 
On the left is the new circuit bent gameboy and on the right is my original hacked gameboy I made myself

I lost an auction on a nanoloop cartridge due to my family forcing me to watch a movie :c. I didn't get much laughs from it but at least my fathers happy.

Luckily the guy who I bought the keyboard was like "Yo bro you interested in a LSDJ cart. I can flash that shit to latest version!"

And I'm like "Yes. Much interest WOW!"

So if I end up with two LSDJ carts I can then really have fun.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh!  Holy shit that's what you've been carrying around?
> ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ Are you okay?


It's so fucking heavy and the travel was far


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's so fucking heavy and the travel was far


I'm so damn sorry, get some rest panda bear.  Ya did good mate, ya did good.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm getting into chiptune again :v
> View attachment 31439
> On the left is the new circuit bent gameboy and on the right is my original hacked gameboy I made myself
> 
> ...


How do you go about recording the sound, just curious?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 30, 2018)

Good Morning everyone. Or night, depending on where you are.

I started on Housamo last night before I went to bed.

I should have waited till morning.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

How was the prom? Or am I too early or late to be asking that?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm so damn sorry, get some rest panda bear.  Ya did good mate, ya did good.
> 
> 
> How do you go about recording the sound, just curious?



Directly from the gameboy into a program like Audacity. :3

There's  mod call the prosound mod that's a direct hardline out. A 3.5mm jack will record 100% non distorted audio from the gameboy. The pink one has a bass mod where as the red one is a sought after DMG-CPU-06. If I get into it I'll probably either be getting a cheap mixer or making one myself.

Might have to look into USB soundcards as nothing has a mic in anymore.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm so damn sorry, get some rest panda bear. Ya did good mate, ya did good.


I'm somewhat rested now. Just thinking which doujins should I start fapping to


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

good morning!! (well, it's 6:55 AM here...)


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hmm... Random science thing that just came to mind: It seems that the whole universe running out of energy and dying thing is the accepted thing for how long humans can last at the most, but... Energy just doesn't disappear, there will always be the same amount of energy, an infinite amount of energy if the universe is truly infinite. It's just that the energy might be in different forms, so surely rather than dying in a cold universe, we could just turn that energy back into something useful.

Suddenly I feel a lot better about the universe.

And now you know the random crap I come up with when I'm bored


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> good morning!! (well, it's 6:55 AM here...)


Hello! It 7:03 pm here.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm somewhat rested now. Just thinking which doujins should I start fapping to


The one with the most bears, senpai.  It's the only way.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> Directly from the gameboy into a program like Audacity. :3
> 
> There's  mod call the prosound mod that's a direct hardline out. A 3.5mm jack will record 100% non distorted audio from the gameboy. The pink one has a bass mod where as the red one is a sought after DMG-CPU-06. If I get into it I'll probably either be getting a cheap mixer or making one myself.
> 
> Might have to look into USB soundcards as nothing has a mic in anymore.


This is pretty awesome actually.  Does it modify the chiptunes from the gameboy itself or does it just directly rip them?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2018)

Good lord. I wake up to music in the morning. =w=

Just like I always do.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The one with the most bears, senpai. It's the only way.


Fapped to Arsalan :V it was glorious


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Good lord. I wake up to music in the morning. =w=
> 
> Just like I always do.


Thank you for this blessing up on this day.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fapped to Arsalan :V it was glorious


You beautiful bastard :'V my hero.



MetroFox2 said:


> Hmm... Random science thing that just came to mind: It seems that the whole universe running out of energy and dying thing is the accepted thing for how long humans can last at the most, but... Energy just doesn't disappear, there will always be the same amount of energy, an infinite amount of energy if the universe is truly infinite. It's just that the energy might be in different forms, so surely rather than dying in a cold universe, we could just turn that energy back into something useful.
> 
> Suddenly I feel a lot better about the universe.
> 
> And now you know the random crap I come up with when I'm bored


That's an optimistic way of looking at things.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> How was the prom? Or am I too early or late to be asking that?


It was great! I was able to get with a group of my friends last minute, which pretty much made everything perfect. We went to take pictures at this scenic park area, and then we ate at a pretty cool pizza place built into an old gas station, and the servers there were really great. 

I am happy to say that I actually danced. It was pretty fun. 

Embarrassingly, though, a few girls invited me to dance with them. It was flattering, but no one knows I'm gay, so while it was fun, it was really awkward.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Embarrassingly, though, a few girls invited me to dance with them. It was flattering, but no one knows I'm gay, so while it was fun, it was really awkward.


did you dance with any dudes? 0w0


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 30, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> did you dance with any dudes? 0w0


Yeah, but it was intended as comedy. He's my best friend, and he doesn't know either.

IRL it's just not something that I talk about unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 30, 2018)

It’s the day before my wedding and I am hella nervous my mother is going to ruin it.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 30, 2018)

She a drunk? My mom's a drunk. She ruins everything too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 30, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> It’s the day before my wedding and I am hella nervous my mother is going to ruin it.


Congrats Skychickens!!!! Best Wishes!!!!! And don't sweat Mom! She'll be fine! It's YOUR day, so don't let anyone get you down!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> She a drunk? My mom's a drunk. She ruins everything too.


 my mom was a drunk too. But luckily(i guess) she wasn't around much back then.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 30, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Yeah, but it was intended as comedy. He's my best friend, and he doesn't know either.
> 
> IRL it's just not something that I talk about unless it's absolutely necessary.


Glad you had fun Mr. DragonMaster! Next stop......LIFE!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 30, 2018)

Well, off to the races!!! Time to go make some money! Later Furries!!! Have A Greeeeeaaaaaat Day!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 30, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> It’s the day before my wedding and I am hella nervous my mother is going to ruin it.


Well, just remember it is YOUR day & should go like you want. I realize that everyone wants their mom there for their big day, but frankly if she is going to show her ass then you'll be better off kicking her out of the party. Sorry to be harsh, but no point in it shadowing your whole day.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Don't forget to laugh in 2015


That’s what it meant right?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 30, 2018)

Anyone else seen Infinity War yet? I’m pISSED OFF


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

I have. And I expected the ending, being a comic book lover and what not. At the end, I know that the next movies will do something to revert whatever insanity the original movie had done.

I can sentence structure.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah but still ;-;

Oh so I had a weird dream last night about a weird grey girl who was locked up in a cage and stuff and it was super depressing.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

I dropped super hero movies a while ago now.  Just haven't been into them since Iron Man2.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

I'll say this in retaliation to people who isn't interested in retsuko

Eh... I'm not interested watching avengers  
Superhero movies are overrated


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

don't spoil pls


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 30, 2018)

My manager and supervisor are leaving for the week and said I was in charge till they get back. 

I finally have minions! 

Jk no one takes me seriously lol.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> don't spoil pls


Fake spoiler
Hulk Will Die
Captain America will die
Infinity stones were destroyed


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fake spoiler
> Hulk Will Die
> Captain America will die
> Infinity stones were destroyed


Nope


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 30, 2018)

it's page 2015, get out your rainbow flags bois!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fake spoiler
> Hulk Will Die
> Captain America will die
> Infinity stones were destroyed


as long as rockets not dead, all will be fine.....that hot space trash panda. >///>


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> it's page 2015, get out your rainbow flags bois!


I'm late!  Don't leave me out of this one.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The one with the most bears, senpai.  It's the only way.
> 
> 
> This is pretty awesome actually.  Does it modify the chiptunes from the gameboy itself or does it just directly rip them?


Basically the cart is actually a custom tracker program. It turns the gameboy into a synthesizer. You can actually get it set up to operate in a midi format with a DAW like Abeleton or such. So you could easily accomplish something.

It's a direct audio out so you're recording the music directly.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm late!  Don't leave me out of this one.



*Walks away with head down*


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Walks away with head down*


look on the bright side pan, you made it to 2015!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> look on the bright side pan, you made it to 2015!


I got her a seely doujin with an autograph. She ignored me


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I got her a seely doujin with an autograph. She ignored me


Es okay Panda, I give you many hugs and we shall crush our enemies this weekend.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> it's page 2015, get out your rainbow flags bois!


I'm not too late!!! *waves bi pride flag*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I'm not too late!!! *waves bi pride flag*


Two more years and I can legally do gay marriage stuff.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Two more years and I can legally do gay marriage stuff.


2 more years and i'll come out publicly


----------



## Ginza (Apr 30, 2018)

2 years, and continuing on the path I’m on, I’ll probably have married an inflatable dolphin or some shit lmao


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 30, 2018)

In about a year my homophobia will finally collapse in on itself.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

In a year I'll start slowly falling to the furry virus.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> In about a year my homophobia will finally collapse in on itself.


oh wait, it's 2016 already? well then, I shall become quadruple gay!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

i'm a furry now!! thanks @NovaBerry


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Congrats Skychickens!!!! Best Wishes!!!!! And don't sweat Mom! She'll be fine! It's YOUR day, so don't let anyone get you down!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 30, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Well, just remember it is YOUR day & should go like you want. I realize that everyone wants their mom there for their big day, but frankly if she is going to show her ass then you'll be better off kicking her out of the party. Sorry to be harsh, but no point in it shadowing your whole day.


I’m seriously having my fiancées sisters on damage control about it. Like yo don’t be a dick ma.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> yo don’t be a dick ma.


i legit want to witness you say this omgg i'm sorry


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 30, 2018)

In a year from now saying y'all won't be weird and seeing snow will be


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2018)

Ginza said:


> 2 years, and continuing on the path I’m on, I’ll probably have married an inflatable dolphin or some shit lmao


:V

I won't allow that. I will have you marry a frog instead if needed. Or perhaps a lot worse, me. :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I got her a seely doujin with an autograph. She ignored me


Sowwy...  
Don't tell anyone, but I should be working right now :]
(also, you know I'm a dude, right?)



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Give me your address so I can send this to you :V
> I told her you're a fan


It's bootiful  ♫.(◕∈◕).♫
I still have trouble telling when people are being sarcastic or not, so you'll have to send me a DM or something.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

I
HATE
E
PORTFOLIOS
UGHHH


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

rip Harambe


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 30, 2018)

next year rip pink guy.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> next year rip pink guy.


_help me bawss _


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 30, 2018)

also, isn't this around the time furries started getting into youtube form vine?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 30, 2018)

2016? *dabs*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 30, 2018)

@Wollymon

Oh Jesus. I forgot I was going to fix your tail for you. I've reposted this thing too many times in the request thread so I'm just going to poop it into the middle of this thread. Nobody look...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 30, 2018)

Finals are done for me. Time to sleep in on weekdays. Woohoo!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

well that was a quick meeting... 0_0


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

Anybody about?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Anybody about?


somewhat


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 30, 2018)

Well, shit.  The outlet for my computer stopped working, so now I'm stuck with using my phone.

If you'll excuse me, I need to go and beg to @Mikazuki Marazhu for forgiveness :V


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well, shit.  The outlet for my computer stopped working, so now I'm stuck with using my phone.
> 
> If you'll excuse me, I need to go and beg to @Mikazuki Marazhu for forgiveness :V


The electrical outlet? You had a power surge?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 30, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well, shit.  The outlet for my computer stopped working, so now I'm stuck with using my phone.
> 
> If you'll excuse me, I need to go and beg to @Mikazuki Marazhu for forgiveness :V


Aw lame. It is the charge jack? (Female. That's really common if your computer is over 3 years old. Laptop?)


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well, shit.  The outlet for my computer stopped working, so now I'm stuck with using my phone.
> 
> If you'll excuse me, I need to go and beg to @Mikazuki Marazhu for forgiveness :V


Well that blows.  :V  My condolences.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Aw lame. It is the charge jack? (Female. That's really common if your computer is over 3 years old. Laptop?)


Ask what brand it is.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 30, 2018)

Checked the fuse box, and that turned out to be the issue, luckily.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 30, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Checked the fuse box, and that turned out to be the issue, luckily.


Such fuse box. :3


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Checked the fuse box, and that turned out to be the issue, luckily.


Yeah, usually it's the electrical outlet over anything wrong with the laptop. In the future, you might want to use a surge protector.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2018)

So, what's up, you fuzzbutts?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 30, 2018)

Might get moved to a new division that fuckin' rules. Chemical division. >:3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

hey look it's 2017
rip my mental health


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Might get moved to a new division that fuckin' rules. Chemical division. >:3


I hope that goes through for you, if you want it? I'm not certain you do? If not, I hope you stay where you are until you want to move somewhere else.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Nothin much, just relaxing a bit.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Might get moved to a new division that fuckin' rules. Chemical division. >:3


explosivo mwahahahaaaaaa


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Nothin much, just relaxing a bit.


What are you doing _specifically _to relax?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What are you doing _specifically _to relax?


Well, just got done making an omelette, now im wrapped up in blankets playing SMT3:Nocturne and talking to you guys.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Well, just got done making an omelette, now im wrapped up in blankets playing SMT3:Nocturne and talking to you guys.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


That sounds like a good time, though you get bonus points for saying what is in the omelette. Also, it's nice to know someone else who didn't chuck out their PS2.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Well, just got done making an omelette, now im wrapped up in blankets playing SMT3:Nocturne and talking to you guys.  ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


Great, now you made me hungry. :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Great, now you made me hungry. :V


I'd love to cook for ya if I could.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ



LogicNuke said:


> That sounds like a good time, though you get bonus points for saying what is in the omelette. Also, it's nice to know someone else who didn't chuck out their PS2.


I couldn't imagine throwing away my ps2, most of my favorite games are from that console.  Plus there's just something so cozy about playing older games from a while back like that.  Just can't get the same feeling from an emulator y'know?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'd love to cook for ya if I could.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ
> 
> I couldn't imagine throwing away my ps2, most of my favorite games are from that console.  Plus there's just something so cozy about playing older games from a while back like that.  Just can't get the same feeling from an emulator y'know?


You cook for me? That'd be fun to watch.

I live by myself, so I do all the cooking on my own. I love cooking tho. =w=


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'd love to cook for ya if I could.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ
> 
> 
> I couldn't imagine throwing away my ps2, most of my favorite games are from that console.  Plus there's just something so cozy about playing older games from a while back like that.  Just can't get the same feeling from an emulator y'know?


I still have my PS2 somewhere; I only had one game for it, Burnout 3: Takedown, which to this day is probably my favourite game besides Night In The Woods


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 30, 2018)

Greetings and Salutations to everyone! How are you all today?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I still have my PS2 somewhere; I only had one game for it, Burnout 3: Takedown, which to this day is probably my favourite game besides Night In The Woods


I've never owned a PS2. Only consoles I've owned is Playstation, Xbox and Xbox 360. 

I miss Time Crisis, Dino Crisis, Resident Evil, Destruction Derby, Final Fantasy VII/VIII and more though..

All consoles got stolen.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'd love to cook for ya if I could.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ
> 
> 
> I couldn't imagine throwing away my ps2, most of my favorite games are from that console.  Plus there's just something so cozy about playing older games from a while back like that.  Just can't get the same feeling from an emulator y'know?


Yeah, emulators don't always get the controls right. That's why kept my Game Boy Advance. But my PS2 can play all my Xenosaga games. I'm not giving those up.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> Greetings and Salutations to everyone! How are you all today?


Pleasant. I'm back stateside for a couple days, which is always nice. And you?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> Greetings and Salutations to everyone! How are you all today?


Today's going quite alright for me so far, how are you?



Yakamaru said:


> I've never owned a PS2. Only consoles I've owned is Playstation, Xbox and Xbox 360.
> 
> I miss Time Crisis, Dino Crisis, Resident Evil, Destruction Derby, Final Fantasy VII/VIII and more though..
> 
> All consoles got stolen.


Ahh hell, I'm sorry that happened to ya.  =c
Real shitty of whomever did that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh hell, I'm sorry that happened to ya.  =c
> Real shitty of whomever did that.


My ex-stepsister did that shit. The little twat ran off with all my consoles and games. I had no proof, but I knew she did. If I could only get access to her room I knew the consoles would be in there somewhere. This is someone who doesn't exactly give a shit about stealing.

Still pisses me off to this day. But, eh. Nothing I can do about it.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 30, 2018)

Just stopping by to say welcome to the present. (2018)

See you in the future.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> My ex-stepsister did that shit. The little twat ran off with all my consoles and games. I had no proof, but I knew she did. If I could only get access to her room I knew the consoles would be in there somewhere. This is someone who doesn't exactly give a shit about stealing.
> 
> Still pisses me off to this day. But, eh. Nothing I can do about it.


not quite related per se but i remember my biological dad tried picking me up from school without permission saying we were gonna go on a trip and damnnn i've never dialed 911 faster


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

LOL!


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Today's going quite alright for me so far, how are you?
> 
> 
> Ahh hell, I'm sorry that happened to ya.  =c
> Real shitty of whomever did that.



I'm doing fairly well right at this moment


----------



## Tayoria (Apr 30, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Pleasant. I'm back stateside for a couple days, which is always nice. And you?



Nice! Welcome back!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu  the struggle of not being able to limit break ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ



Tayoria said:


> I'm doing fairly well right at this moment


You're fairly new right?  Welcome, by the way!


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> Nice! Welcome back!


It's good to be back. Though my roomies messed up the living room and I almost broke my neck tripping over a duffel bag.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 30, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I hope that goes through for you, if you want it? I'm not certain you do? If not, I hope you stay where you are until you want to move somewhere else.


I'll be getting paid for technical knowhow instead of the sweat off my brow. Sit in a truck and watch a guage for 7-8 hours of a 12 hour shift.


Oakie-Dokie said:


> explosivo mwahahahaaaaaa


That's actually my current job... That and toxic gas that instantly kills you.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @Wollymon
> 
> Oh Jesus. I forgot I was going to fix your tail for you. I've reposted this thing too many times in the request thread so I'm just going to poop it into the middle of this thread. Nobody look...



nice! good to see I could help make this


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'll be getting paid for technical _knowhow _instead of the sweat off my _brow_.


I'll be rooting for you to get the job. Also, nice rhyme.


Dongding said:


> That's actually my current job... That and toxic gas that instantly kills you.


I am definitely rooting for you.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That's actually my current job... That and toxic gas that instantly kills you.



that's interesting, i am actually planning to join the CBRN (chemical corps) in the US Army when i'm older. 

You deal with hazardous material as part of your job? What's it like?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well, shit.  The outlet for my computer stopped working, so now I'm stuck with using my phone.
> 
> If you'll excuse me, I need to go and beg to @Mikazuki Marazhu for forgiveness :V


Sorry it's just been a really tough day for me :V

I was sorely disappointed at kemoket for having stupid rules that makes no sense.


 
they opened the door of the waiting area and some people told us to go in. I went in assuming it's OK to go in because organizers told us to. 
I was the first in line so I was pretty excited that I get to go in first then all of a sudden they seperated the people who came in the waiting room before 10:00am and we ended up getting in last (after 1 hour) I was almost crying because I wanted to get all the doujins on my list. When I got in the venue, I missed out on Kotobuki, O-mega, Star-Parlor, Gamma-G, Beat-Kun, Kira Neritsu's doujin (the ones in high demand and the ones that the artist isnt selling online) I was so heart broken. I bought seely's doujin because loves and kisses to Dee, I just kind of fell in to deep sadness.


PolarizedBear said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu  the struggle of not being able to limit break ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ


I only got 3 characters on limit break, my main character, CuSith and Javaban. It's a pain to farm materials to limit break T_T


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

I became a furry this year!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry it's just been a really tough day for me :V
> 
> I was sorely disappointed at kemoket for having stupid rules that makes no sense.
> View attachment 31460
> ...


aww hell mate :c  I'm sorry that happened to ya, panda.  That's a pretty damn stupid rule to have for a convention, especially if you're letting people in early.  Bloody idiots.  ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ
It looked like ya still got a ton of them though, any more and ya mightve broken your back.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> aww hell mate :c  I'm sorry that happened to ya, panda.  That's a pretty damn stupid rule to have for a convention, especially if you're letting people in early.  Bloody idiots.  ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ
> It looked like ya still got a ton of them though, any more and ya mightve broken your back.


yeah and I have to work the next day :V So I'm so drained to the bone

@DeeTheDragon PM me your address so I can send you it :V


----------



## Loffi (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm actually at a point in my life where I'm too busy to internet. How has everyone been?


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm actually at a point in my life where I'm too busy to internet. How has everyone been?


I can't complain. I'm just chillaxing. Why are you busy?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm actually at a point in my life where I'm too busy to internet. How has everyone been?


Same dude.  I’m so jelly of people who can use computers and be online at work lol


----------



## Loffi (Apr 30, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I can't complain. I'm just chillaxing. Why are you busy?



Chillaxing is the best. 

Kinda parttime job on top of my fulltime job has me working 12 hour days. Mix that with a new relationship and trying to maintain social interactions with friends and I have zero time. 

Omg I think I just heard a bunch of coyotes attack something. I hope it wasn't a dog.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry it's just been a really tough day for me :V
> 
> I was sorely disappointed at kemoket for having stupid rules that makes no sense.
> View attachment 31460
> ...


I have no idea what half of your post means but it sucks to lose out on something you enjoy because of dumbass rules like that.  I went to a Catholic school most of my educational career and on one retreat we went on, the first day we went to the cafeteria and after we had all lined up, they pulled the parable “last shall be first and first shall be last” like wtf you can’t employ that rule with hungry middle schoolers


----------



## Loffi (Apr 30, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Same dude.  I’m so jelly of people who can use computers and be online at work lol



Yeah, I need to get one of those jobs lol.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 30, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> You deal with hazardous material as part of your job? What's it like?


Yeah. I do quite an F-ing lot. Almost too much to name.

- Move fluids and solids around site using vac trucks.
- Clean filthy machinery, environmental spills, and buildings for maintenance and compliance.
- Confined space entry vessel cleaning.
- Depressurizing and purging of sour utilities and systems.
- Line pigging.
- High pressure water jetting, moling, pencil-lining, 3-D washing, hose-reeling, GAMA jetting, and stinging.
- Daylighting utility lines.
- General hydrovac work digging specific sorts of holes for numerous reasons where large machinery isn't a viable option.

I could go on and on. My job is really really interesting and hopefully I can add Chemical injections to that list and stay there, as no one who ever gets into chemical ever leaves. Who doesn't want to be grossly overpaid and underworked?

Basically they're paying not for the labor, but for the technical ability to troubleshoot and reverse a terrible situation if mechanical failure should ever occur.

Edit: As for working with hazardous materials... Really sucks lol. I get paid well and it's interesting, but it definitely isn't fun. Overall totally good choice for a career and keeps you thinking. My job could more accurately be described as simply "Solving problems". Anything bad that happens on an oilsand plant, no matter what it is; it's my job to fix it.

(Outside of pipefitting, electrical work, high angle work, power engineering, insulating, and radiology. The rest is alllll me. ;3 )


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 30, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Same dude.  I’m so jelly of people who can use computers and be online at work lol


They track all the computers at our home office. If they catch any out of the ordinary, you get a date with security.


----------



## Loffi (Apr 30, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> They track all the computers at our home office. If they catch any out of the ordinary, you get a date with security.



Wow, so you get to be online AND they'll take you out on a date. Sounds like quite the gig.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> yeah and I have to work the next day :V So I'm so drained to the bone
> 
> @DeeTheDragon PM me your address so I can send you it :V


Oiiiiii, ya poor bear.  I hope ya rest well. <3



WithMyBearHands said:


> I have no idea what half of your post means but it sucks to lose out on something you enjoy because of dumbass rules like that.  I went to a Catholic school most of my educational career and on one retreat we went on, the first day we went to the cafeteria and after we had all lined up, they pulled the parable “last shall be first and first shall be last” like wtf you can’t employ that rule with hungry middle schoolers


Mate I have soooo many stories of catholic school.  None of them remotely decent.  ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ godbless teachers who care though.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 30, 2018)

Got laid off. Signed up for unemployment. Now i'm just sitting here with my gameboy and catridge of LSDJ going... FUCK now what?!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Got laid off. Signed up for unemployment. Now i'm just sitting here with my gameboy and catridge of LSDJ going... FUCK now what?!


Make those sick jams, mate.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome to the future...

The future is pretty much the same...


----------



## Dongding (Apr 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Got laid off. Signed up for unemployment. Now i'm just sitting here with my gameboy and catridge of LSDJ going... FUCK now what?!


3:

That sucks dude. Getting laid off blows. Did they mention a callback at least?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

I fucking hate assholes who still give me this expectant look when I tell them “my register will close in less than sixty seconds” fuck you you drunk slob, learn how to fucking tell time


----------



## Loffi (Apr 30, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I fucking hate assholes who still give me this expectant look when I tell them “my register will close in less than sixty seconds” fuck you you drunk slob, learn how to fucking tell time



But nothing beats that feeling of seeing them walk up and pull on the door after you've already closed it. That's my favorite. The lights are off. The gate is down. Yet they still try.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

Stadt said:


> But nothing beats that feeling of seeing them walk up and pull on the door after you've already closed it. That's my favorite. The lights are off. The gate is down. Yet they still try.


There’s a WaffleHouse in the next parking lot over.  They’re under construction and not open.  Ladders and buckets of paint and shit everywhere. Biiiiig ol CLOSED sign on the window.  I watched a guy pull on the door, twice, pull out his phone, I assume call the restaurant, got no answer, and kept fuckin trying for another solid 20 seconds or so


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> There’s a WaffleHouse in the next parking lot over.  They’re under construction and not open.  Ladders and buckets of paint and shit everywhere. Biiiiig ol CLOSED sign on the window.  I watched a guy pull on the door, twice, pull out his phone, I assume call the restaurant, got no answer, and kept fuckin trying for another solid 20 seconds or so


----------



## Loffi (Apr 30, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> There’s a WaffleHouse in the next parking lot over.  They’re under construction and not open.  Ladders and buckets of paint and shit everywhere. Biiiiig ol CLOSED sign on the window.  I watched a guy pull on the door, twice, pull out his phone, I assume call the restaurant, got no answer, and kept fuckin trying for another solid 20 seconds or so



That's beautiful. I'm so over working with the public. I want an office job or something. People are ruining me.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> yeah and I have to work the next day :V So I'm so drained to the bone
> 
> @DeeTheDragon PM me your address so I can send you it :V


DEE used CONFUSION!

A critical hit!
@Mikazuki Marazhu became confused!

Sorry if I confused you, I was at work, and just wanted to pop in for page 2015.
Also sorry you had to go through that bullshit at the convention.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I got her a seely doujin with an autograph. She ignored me



Also want to double triple check that you know I'm a dude.  I think I may have caused some confusion with my excitement for the gay marriage post and Seely (I'm bi).

Now I need to come to Japan just to slap you, hug you, and make sweet love to you :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That's beautiful. I'm so over working with the public. I want an office job or something. People are ruining me.


I honestly don’t mind the majority of them.  There’s a few regulars we have that I would trade p much every other customer for.  
I’d like to start in the stock exchange but I want it to be a hobby.  And kinda like Robin Hood.  Take the profit I make (no matter how big or small) and probably have to physically bring it to a charity myself bc I don’t fucking trust third parties lol


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:
> 
> That sucks dude. Getting laid off blows. Did they mention a callback at least?


Nope no call back. Honestly companies probably fucked.

Like dropped the soap and you're the skinny new guy who got locked away for making a copy of teletubies  level of screwed.

Seriously. its bad.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Got laid off. Signed up for unemployment. Now i'm just sitting here with my gameboy and catridge of LSDJ going... FUCK now what?!


Damn.  Those programs are frustratingly slow.  My dads in the same boat though he was let go for different reasons, but it’s infuriating going through the process.  Good luck dude


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2018)

That really blows losing a job. It's like you lose purpose of your life


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Nope no call back. Honestly companies probably fucked.
> 
> Like dropped the soap and you're the skinny new guy who got locked away for making a copy of teletubies  level of screwed.
> 
> Seriously. its bad.


Jesus christ mate, I'm sorry it's goin so bad.  Do you have any places hiring you can go to or maybe something to hold ya over to the next job?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

I would recommend anywhere that’s unionized.  Its not great for the first year or so but after that the benefits really stack up.  Alternatively Loves gas stations start management between $15-24 an hour, 401k benefits, basic health and dental insurance, and they offer life insurance policies too.  Much better than I expected for a pit stop shop.

That is of course assuming you meet the requirements and live in a state that has one lol


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 30, 2018)

Well shit, that definitely sucks.  I don't have any good advice, so I wish you luck with getting back on your feet.
Now might also be a good time to look into the moving that you've talked about, but I wouldn't know diddly about that.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 30, 2018)

Honestly unemployment will pay me 305 a week with a maximum of 79xx total. This isn't a lot but my overhead is low. The requirement is I must be looking for work. Good news the temp agency fucked themselves over by giving me a 17 an Hour job. Which means the temp agency has to come up with a welding job at 15 an hour..

*snort*

So I have the slight plan of just getting my shit together and look for a job... but they never said it had to be here!!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Honestly unemployment will pay me 305 a week with a maximum of 79xx total. This isn't a lot but my overhead is low. The requirement is I must be looking for work. Good news the temp agency fucked themselves over by giving me a 17 an Hour job. Which means the temp agency has to come up with a welding job at 15 an hour..
> 
> *snort*
> 
> So I have the slight plan of just getting my shit together and look for a job... but they never said it had to be here!!!


Hey, welding is a really good field to get into, especially right now.  I hear the pay is well and it stacks very quickly and it’s one of the most prominent trades.  And $15 ain’t too shabby, I’m not even making that right now (depends how long I actually work since I’m not hourly, longer I’m here less per hour I’m paid) and I can still treat myself from time to time.  If I’m not pouring every penny into this fucking car.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Honestly unemployment will pay me 305 a week with a maximum of 79xx total. This isn't a lot but my overhead is low. The requirement is I must be looking for work. Good news the temp agency fucked themselves over by giving me a 17 an Hour job. Which means the temp agency has to come up with a welding job at 15 an hour..
> 
> *snort*
> 
> So I have the slight plan of just getting my shit together and look for a job... but they never said it had to be here!!!


Cool!  Ya might be able to move somewhere else after all.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 30, 2018)

_The future is now _


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 30, 2018)

Evening all, how's it going?


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 30, 2018)

This thread moves so quickly sometimes I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Got laid off. Signed up for unemployment. Now i'm just sitting here with my gameboy and catridge of LSDJ going... FUCK now what?!


That's unfortunate 
Hope you find a new job soon!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> This thread moves so quickly sometimes I have no idea what is going on.


That’s me every time I wake up to see 500 messages last by


----------



## Dongding (Apr 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Nope no call back. Honestly companies probably fucked.
> 
> Like dropped the soap and you're the skinny new guy who got locked away for making a copy of teletubies  level of screwed.
> 
> Seriously. its bad.


Construction work in your area? I find construction an alright alternative to doing what you want in life. Pays the bills anyways. Insulating is a good place to start as it isn't really technically a trade and requires no tickets. If you can find a smaller company I suggest that, as they are usually tight-knit and treat their employees right as they don't want to lose people worth their skin.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah. I do quite an F-ing lot. Almost too much to name.
> 
> - Move fluids and solids around site using vac trucks.
> - Clean filthy machinery, environmental spills, and buildings for maintenance and compliance.
> ...



For all the work you do, I'm surprised that your online so much. 
 you deserve this smiley for what you do.

This is interesting information, the job seems similar to what I plan to do, the only difference is that a CBRN officer deals with and disposes of chemical, biological, radiological, and nuclear threats... Which is probably higher risk stuff, especially in the middle of a combat zone.

I gotta get prepared for basic training in a few years...

that'll be 40 pushups!


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> This thread moves so quickly sometimes I have no idea what is going on.


It's the big day. How are you doing?


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> This is interesting information, the job seems similar to what I plan to do, the only difference is that a CBRN officer deals with and disposes of chemical, biological, radiological, and nuclear threats... Which is probably higher risk stuff, especially in the middle of a combat zone.
> 
> I gotta get prepared for basic training in a few years...


I'm sure you'll make a fine CBRN officer.


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> For all the work you do, I'm surprised that your online so much.
> you deserve this smiley for what you do.
> 
> This is interesting information, the job seems similar to what I plan to do, the only difference is that a CBRN officer deals with and disposes of chemical, biological, radiological, and nuclear threats... Which is probably higher risk stuff, especially in the middle of a combat zone.
> ...


Lol that's really cool. Sounds like you'll be hauling material. Have your class 3 or class 1 driver's license? I assume you'll either be laboring on a forklift wearing a rubber safety gear loading trucks and/or packing the loads yourself.

(And yeah I'm super F-ing bad for being on my phone when I shouldn't be. I'm pretty devoted aren't I? And dumb...)


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> (And yeah I'm super F-ing bad for being on my phone when I shouldn't be. I'm pretty devoted aren't I? And dumb...)


At least it means we see more of you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> (And yeah I'm super F-ing bad for being on my phone when I shouldn't be. I'm pretty devoted aren't I? And dumb...)


don't be like me who have forum addiction and didnt sleep for days and almost ended up in the hospital :V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 1, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Hey, welding is a really good field to get into, especially right now.  I hear the pay is well and it stacks very quickly and it’s one of the most prominent trades.  And $15 ain’t too shabby, I’m not even making that right now (depends how long I actually work since I’m not hourly, longer I’m here less per hour I’m paid) and I can still treat myself from time to time.  If I’m not pouring every penny into this fucking car.


here its not enough to live. But considering my skill set. I'm certified in Wire feed (Gmaw) can weld Stainless, Aluminum and steel in it, and I have experience with metal core wire and accupulse, but what I'm really good at is Tig welding. And I have experience in Stainless, aluminum and I was trained in steel.

Up here theres not much for the ways of work and unionized labour here is pretty bad. Basically they're so linked heavily to the political parties like what the godfather movie says. So you pay your dues get fucked over for five years and then YOU MIght have a chance of making some decent money. if you can handle grinding the same fucking plate while some guy counts down the minutes to his pension.

Seriously not a fan of shit up here as i've worked 10 companies and they've all been ran this idiotically. To give you an idea the manager (who mind is probably fired!) got his job via banging the grand daughter of guy who used to own the company before they filed bankruptcy. He's a drug addict (he'd come to work his nose swollen up with dried blood on one nostril) He only cared about one department and if you were friends with him you had it made. You could always tell that was because they were never dirty and driving brand new fucking cars. A coterie of bullshit.

Its not the worse boss I had. The worse boss I had punched the cabinent beside my head over something HE DID which THREE people witnessed him doing. guy was a class act. Looked like a cross between a 1970's cheap porn star  and  Burt Reynolds but 500% more trailer park. 5 dui's and missing a finger.

Bobcat driver at that lovely place had 9 dui's... At what point  do they go  You can't be X amount feet from a car?

Seriously the places i've worked at and the absurdity of it all is scary. the fact i'm NUMB to shit like this should say a lot. When you have a thirty five year old look you straight in the eyes and go "GO MAN. The longer you stay the sooner you'll be trapped and then you'll be thirty five and fucking hating your life!"

Yeah... BATTO WANTS OUTTO!


----------



## Wollymon (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lol that's really cool. Sounds like you'll be hauling material. Have your class 3 or class 1 driver's license? I assume you'll either be laboring on a forklift wearing a rubber safety gear loading trucks and/or packing the loads yourself.
> 
> (And yeah I'm super F-ing bad for being on my phone when I shouldn't be. I'm pretty devoted aren't I? And dumb...)



Not trying to offend or anything, we are friends after all, but something about what you just said seemed sarcastic...


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> don't be like me who have forum addiction and didnt sleep for days and almost ended up in the hospital :V


This happened??
Jesus Christ panda :V I'm impressed~



DarkoKavinsky said:


> here its not enough to live. But considering my skill set. I'm certified in Wire feed (Gmaw) can weld Stainless, Aluminum and steel in it, and I have experience with metal core wire and accupulse, but what I'm really good at is Tig welding. And I have experience in Stainless, aluminum and I was trained in steel.
> 
> Up here theres not much for the ways of work and unionized labour here is pretty bad. Basically they're so linked heavily to the political parties like what the godfather movie says. So you pay your dues get fucked over for five years and then YOU MIght have a chance of making some decent money. if you can handle grinding the same fucking plate while some guy counts down the minutes to his pension.
> 
> ...


*really serious story*
"BATTO WANTS OUTTO"
God dammit ya made me laugh n choke on my drink.


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

@Wollymon 

No? Didn't mean to. I really have no idea what I picture the army handling hazardous materials entails. I asked about your license because I pictured transportation to disposal and recycling facilities. You have to load trucks with forklifts. If you're trained to handle the materials you'll probably be wearing safety gear and packing the loads yourself.

A bunch of assumptions. You could tell me too. :3


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Radiology (or radioactive stuff in general) is the really interesting one. We (as in a different contractor) have trucks on site that test the width of the material left in pipes to see how close they are to being shaved away from the inside. They also have radioactive gauges that measure flow rate giving precise measurements of how much fluid is passing through. Their truck looks almost armored.

Most people don't even understand precisely what radiation is. Basically electron bullets that pass through solid matter because matter is made of almost entirely empty space, and they're traveling so incredibly fast that it can bypass most material's atomic composition. That's why insanely dense materials and really thick/large slabs of rock stop it, whereas most things don't.

Edit: Photon bullets. Scuse' me. Wikipedia'd that shit just now lol.


----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2018)

I don't understand radiation, as my skull is so thick it can't seep through

JK, I know a bit, it's pretty cool (unless it's infrared radiation, geddit?)

I've really gone overboard with the jokes this time....


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Anyone ever play KSP before? That game is super cool. This conversation just reminds me of that game... I bet it's totally different now. They had an insanely good developer and modding community. A lot of times the popular mods got implemented into the game since SQUAD listens ferociously to their customers. They're super great.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *really serious story*
> "BATTO WANTS OUTTO"
> God dammit ya made me laugh n choke on my drink.



I'm not sorry mister bear.


Anyways I found this!





Whats awesome is the LSDJ cart I got came with 4 songs somebody made one two of them were obvious expertimentation but two of them are solid Not as complex as the video, however I am able to break down exactly what they do. 

Btw in the video he's using two LSDJ carts synced together via the cable port like the type you use to trade pokemon. You can do alot with even sync it up to a proper midi controller.

Par exemple mon amis 





I recently found my old ass bootleg of abeleton... Who knows! Who knows!


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)

I’m now going into a karaoke with my sister’s friends and some of mine. I might not survive


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m now going into a karaoke with my sister’s friends and some of mine. I might not survive


Can I haz your stuff?


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Can I haz your stuff?


No


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Radiology (or radioactive stuff in general) is the really interesting one. We (as in a different contractor) have trucks on site that test the width of the material left in pipes to see how close they are to being shaved away from the inside. They also have radioactive gauges that measure flow rate giving precise measurements of how much fluid is passing through. Their truck looks almost armored.
> 
> Most people don't even understand precisely what radiation is. Basically electron bullets that pass through solid matter because matter is made of almost entirely empty space, and they're traveling so incredibly fast that it can bypass most material's atomic composition. That's why insanely dense materials and really thick/large slabs of rock stop it, whereas most things don't.
> 
> Edit: Photon bullets. Scuse' me. Wikipedia'd that shit just now lol.





Dongding said:


> Anyone ever play KSP before? That game is super cool. This conversation just reminds me of that game... I bet it's totally different now. They had an insanely good developer and modding community. A lot of times the popular mods got implemented into the game since SQUAD listens ferociously to their customers. They're super great.


Yeah, you could design your own spacecraft. A lot of Air Force and aerospace industry guys I know swear by that game.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> No


*sad bat eyes*


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 1, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I would recommend anywhere that’s unionized.  Its not great for the first year or so but after that the benefits really stack up.  Alternatively Loves gas stations start management between $15-24 an hour, 401k benefits, basic health and dental insurance, and they offer life insurance policies too.  Much better than I expected for a pit stop shop.
> 
> That is of course assuming you meet the requirements and live in a state that has one lol



That's assuming you can get into a union in the skilled trades in the first place.  In many of these unions (truthfully, I would put quotation marks around this word in this case), nepotism is rampant; people who get the high paying jobs are typically related to the people already working in them.  Even if you are one of the top students in your trade school courses, you will get turned down in favor of less qualified people who know the "right people".  Aside from myself, I know several people who went into HVAC/R, only to realize they could make far doing rudimentary building maintenance work (the people with family in the unions got jobs paying upper five to six figures, while the rest of us were making under $15.00 to $19.00 per hour with poor benefits.  Furthermore, we were lucky if we had full-time work for more than seven or eight months of the year.   The older non-traditional students could not pay their loans and bills with such wages and unstable hours).  The skilled trades have lost their luster.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 1, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> That's assuming you can get into a union in the skilled trades in the first place.  In many of these unions (truthfully, I would put quotation marks around this word in this case), nepotism is rampant; people who get the high paying jobs are typically related to the people already working in them.  Even if you are one of the top students in your trade school courses, you will get turned down in favor of less qualified people who know the "right people".  Aside from myself, I know several people who went into HVAC/R, only to realize they could make far doing rudimentary building maintenance work (the people with family in the unions got jobs paying upper five to six figures, while the rest of us were making under $15.00 to $19.00 per hour with poor benefits.  Furthermore, we were lucky if we had full-time work for more than seven or eight months of the year.   The older non-traditional students could not pay their loans and bills with such wages and unstable hours).  The skilled trades have lost their luster.


I would agree with you but with welding.  Idk maybe I’m being naive but I’ve seen the demand growing recently.


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m now going into a karaoke with my sister’s friends and some of mine. I might not survive


Can you sing? I'm like, such a good singer. *Holds out suspenders with thumbs* Karaoke is fun.


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *sad bat eyes*


I’m sorry batto, it’s still mine. Here have some stupid pics from the karaoke.



 

 



Don’t worry. I’m not in the pictures. If you want to see my IRL face, I have a pic of me with a croissant if you want...


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yeah, you could design your own spacecraft. A lot of Air Force and aerospace industry guys I know swear by that game.


It isn't dead accurate or anything, but it gives a basic understanding of orbital mechanics and the challenges engineers face designing vehicles built for specific purposes.

Basically if you can build an SSTO Space-plane capable of carrying a reasonably sized payload, you win KSP. At least as far as setting up an in-between to stage space missions to other celestial bodies in your solar system. It was so god damn good. I only ever got to the point of launching one way satellites to some of the more distant planets. I never made it past Duna with a manned spacecraft, and I wasn't able to make it back. Started a small colony instead but wasn't able to get a refinery to Duna so they just never got fuel to leave.


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Can you sing? I'm like, such a good singer. *Holds out suspenders with thumbs* Karaoke is fun.


It is, honestly. I love singing. It’s just the PEOPLE who I’m with that’s the problem


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 1, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I would agree with you but with welding.  Idk maybe I’m being naive but I’ve seen the demand growing recently.



I am not a welder myself, but the average salaries for it I have seen around here are only around $38K per year, give or take.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m sorry batto, it’s still mine. Here have some stupid pics from the karaoke.
> View attachment 31466 View attachment 31467 View attachment 31468
> 
> Don’t worry. I’m not in the pictures. If you want to see my IRL face, I have a pic of me with a croissant if you want...


If these are all your siblings, I would like to meet your father :V


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> That's assuming you can get into a union in the skilled trades in the first place.  In many of these unions (truthfully, I would put quotation marks around this word in this case), nepotism is rampant; people who get the high paying jobs are typically related to the people already working in them.  Even if you are one of the top students in your trade school courses, you will get turned down in favor of less qualified people who know the "right people".  Aside from myself, I know several people who went into HVAC/R, only to realize they could make far doing rudimentary building maintenance work (the people with family in the unions got jobs paying upper five to six figures, while the rest of us were making under $15.00 to $19.00 per hour with poor benefits.  Furthermore, we were lucky if we had full-time work for more than seven or eight months of the year.   The older non-traditional students could not pay their loans and bills with such wages and unstable hours).  The skilled trades have lost their luster.


The job market is extremely saturated everywhere. Trades aren't safe. My friend went to school for 3 years to be an electrician and he gets laid off constantly. I've been laid off once during the whole Saudi-Arabia oil crisis thing.

The union I have seems to just protect retards. You can't fire them. You really have to catch them red-handed doing something messed up. There's a guy who would constantly fall asleep during shift. He got fired. He got rehired because he claimed he was praying.

Another guy stole a pickup from camp, headed into town, (It's a dry camp, so no alcohol.) got wasted, ditched the truck because he fell asleep at the wheel on the way back, called someone to pick him up, the guy mentioned where he picked the drunk guy up and they found the pickup and fired him for it. Then because the company never offered to put him into rehab for his alcohol addiction they had to rehire him. He was a legend. Recently he was fired for being caught with heroin needles.

The unions take our money and do nothing for people day-to-day that keep their head down, ass up, and nose clean. The union DOES however bite into juicy loopholes which are easy to fight in court. Those cases require no effort so they take them. Favoritism giving out ass jobs to people who don't complain is standard, whereas the smoker-pit-pets jerk eachother off in the smoke-pit all day. The union would never do anything about that.

Unions can really suck big-time.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It isn't dead accurate or anything, but it gives a basic understanding of orbital mechanics and the challenges engineers face designing vehicles built for specific purposes.
> 
> Basically if you can build an SSTO Space-plane capable of carrying a reasonably sized payload, you win KSP. At least as far as setting up an in-between to stage space missions to other celestial bodies in your solar system. It was so god damn good. I only ever got to the point of launching one way satellites to some of the more distant planets. I never made it past Duna with a manned spacecraft, and I wasn't able to make it back. Started a small colony instead but wasn't able to get a refinery to Duna so they just never got fuel to leave.


Honestly, I like Kerbal Space Program because it actually brought a sort of realism to space travel, something you don't see games too often. I also liked that you could customize your spacecraft, but you had to plan your mission if you wanted to reach someplace, just like in a real space program. The physics could be maddening at times, but you were rewarded for careful planning. I started playing this game because it reminded me of Orbiter, which you might like too.


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Let a sci-fi mofo just ATTEMPT to dock. You really gotta *know *how. ;3 Space is scary AF. EVERYTHING tries to kill your ass and nothing is easy.


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If these are all your siblings, I would like to meet your father :V


I’d die if I had that many. The one that is my sister is the one with the red shoes in the first picture


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’d die if I had that many. The one that is my sister is the one with the red shoes in the first picture


why would you die? It's not like you're the one who.... wait?! You're the mom?


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> why would you die? It's not like you're the one who.... wait?! You're the mom?


Oh come on! I hate my sister and she hates me! And now I’m in a room with her and all her friends. Also that was an exaggeration, stupid panda.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> stupid panda.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 31469


*Hugs*

(Ugh, it's 3:30 in the morning and my throat is killing me. Allergy season is starting. )


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> *Hugs*
> 
> (Ugh, it's 3:30 in the morning and my throat is killing me. Allergy season is starting. )


Pollen? :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pollen? :V


Probably. The weather site says that tree pollen was really bad yesterday.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Probably. The weather site says that tree pollen was really bad yesterday.


This should work?


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 1, 2018)

oh my i'd be in college by now


----------



## Skychickens (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> It's the big day. How are you doing?


Well yesterday I had my meltdown so hopefully it doesn’t happen today. I am so tired though all I wanna do is go back to sleep.


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Well yesterday I had my meltdown so hopefully it doesn’t happen today. I am so tired though all I wanna do is go back to sleep.


Good luck! I’ll be rooting for you in my sleep!


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Run up stairs or walk?

Run for me.


----------



## Dreamline (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Run up stairs or walk?
> 
> Run for me.




Running up the stairs is the only way to go.

Running down too, assuming it isn't a narrow deathtrap.


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Aint got time for stairs.


----------



## Wollymon (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Anyone ever play KSP before? That game is super cool. This conversation just reminds me of that game... I bet it's totally different now. They had an insanely good developer and modding community. A lot of times the popular mods got implemented into the game since SQUAD listens ferociously to their customers. They're super great.



Kerbal is on my list of games to buy

#2 to be precise


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 1, 2018)

stairs are weird


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Aint got time for stairs.





Oakie-Dokie said:


> stairs are weird







The laziness and willingness to stay fit is appalling :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

i'm back :3


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 31473
> 
> The laziness and willingness to stay fit is appalling :V


Gotta keep that ashigara bod, panda bear.



shapeless0ne said:


> i'm back :3


Welcome back!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> i'm back :3


I don't recall sacrificing a sheep to Satan :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't recall sacrificing a sheep to Satan :V


My bad; that was me.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 1, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> My bad; that was me.


One day yer gnna summon Beelzebub or some shit, gotta be more careful man :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> My bad; that was me.


That's ok. I just need to make sure I didn't use @Dongding as sacrifice V:

Too precious for this world


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> One day yer gnna summon Beelzebub or some shit, gotta be more careful man :V


If only I'd only be so lucky.  I can't even spell the dude's name properly.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's ok. I just need to make sure I didn't use @Dongding as sacrifice V:
> 
> Too precious for this world


Dongding is safe, that wolf suit would screw up the ritual anyways.  It would probably result in me summoning anime waifu demon tiddies.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

but but, I'm not a demon fur :V
someone must've cut a crop circle to bring me back~


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> but but, I'm not a demon fur :V


Don't listen to this man.  All demons try to convince you they're normal :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Dongding is safe, that wolf suit would screw up the ritual anyways.  It would probably result in me summoning anime waifu demon tiddies.








Yeah that would be pretty frightening :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yeah that would be pretty frightening :V


thank you mr.Oreo, for my daily dose of WTF.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yeah that would be pretty frightening :V


I demand source. :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> but but, I'm not a demon fur :V
> someone must've cut a crop circle to bring me back~


me a furry alien: *notices your crop circles* OwO, what's this?
*pounces on your planet* hai x3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I demand source. :V


No, I want you gay. Remain pure for my cumming >:3


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No, I want you gay. Remain pure for my cumming >:3


You win this time, panda bear. >:V


----------



## Astus (May 1, 2018)

Who wants to do all my work for me? It’s only a little ~ like five finals... one ten page paper... and like 10 labs ~ easy right? You’ve got like five days to do it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You win this time, panda bear. >:V


Do I get the glorious prize of your nudes?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Who wants to do all my work for me? It’s only a little ~ like five finals... one ten page paper... and like 10 labs ~ easy right? You’ve got like five days to do it


The number you're dialing is busy or out of coverage area. Please try your call again later. Goodbye!  *Tooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do I get the glorious prize of your nudes?
> View attachment 31474


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 1, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Who wants to do all my work for me? It’s only a little ~ like five finals... one ten page paper... and like 10 labs ~ easy right? You’ve got like five days to do it


Oh hey nice icon Astus. 
Nope! Gl tho.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do I get the glorious prize of your nudes?
> View attachment 31474





shapeless0ne said:


>


@ ____@ I'm not defeated so easily. For I have kitchens to clean.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm not defeated so easily. For I have kitchens to clean.


You won't need to clean kitchens if you let me be your sugar daddy :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 1, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> stairs are weird


Just wait til you start seeing them in the woods


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


>


Love that comic!  Haven’t caught up in forever tho


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Love that comic!  Haven’t caught up in forever tho


I started reading it after seeing a bit of yiff themed off it. when i found none in the comic, I keep on reading it for the story......and maybe rocky.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I started reading it after seeing a bit of it's yiff. when i found none in the comic, I keep on reading it for the story......and maybe rocky.


goo.gl: Image: Lackadaisy Lovecrafty by tracyjb on DeviantArt
Image wouldn’t fit as an attachment lol but this ones good


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I started reading it after seeing a bit of yiff themed off it. when i found none in the comic, I keep on reading it for the story......and maybe rocky.


totally relevant :3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 1, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (May 1, 2018)

Finally freeeee. Place was a damn mess, lol.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Finally freeeee. Place was a damn mess, lol.


お疲れ様です


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 1, 2018)

I need to my place where I got laid off pick up my shit and not scream 

"You all may go to hell and I'll go to Texas!"

:v I'm kinda angry that I left a welding helmet there.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 1, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Love that comic!  Haven’t caught up in forever tho


What is this comic :v


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 1, 2018)

Don't you just love it when the temperature jumps up with about 15+ degrees Celsius in just a few days?

Now i'm melting.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> What is this comic :v


lackdaisy
www.lackadaisycats.com: Lackadaisy


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> お疲れ様です


I always feel good after I've busted my arse!



Rimna said:


> Don't you just love it when the temperature jumps up with about 15+ degrees Celsius in just a few days?
> 
> Now i'm melting.


Its enthralling. Love just lighting on fire after a cold spell.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I always feel good after I've busted my nuts!


I know right?! :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

I've only had active allergies for one day and I'm already dying.

I hate feeling sick when it's so nice out.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I know right?! :V


I see what u did there. :V !



DragonMaster21 said:


> I've only had active allergies for one day and I'm already dying.
> 
> I hate feeling sick when it's so nice out.


I hope ya feel better. =/  that sucks mate, hopefully allergy season will lay off ya a bit.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I see what u did there. :V !
> 
> 
> I hope ya feel better. =/  that sucks mate, hopefully allergy season will lay off ya a bit.


Hopefully. I don't need to be dying of allergies during my last weeks of Highschool. 

And I definitely don't want to feel like death on my Florida trip!

I've been looking fowards to it since last year.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 1, 2018)

Collected my shit. Gave a friend my contact information. He was happy to see me. He told me they were not happy with letting me go. 
Department manager wished me luck.

My friend confirmed it was a lay off and  a bunch of other people got let go.

I think I'm going to focus on Texas.


----------



## Simo (May 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> :v I'm kinda angry that I left a welding helmet there.



Somehow, I read that as, 'Wedding Helmet', at first. Well, there just might be a market in those, as well.

Good luck in your new place, there!


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Did you notice my other post just as something to fall back on just in case @DarkoKavinsky ? Insulation is entry level and pays a construction wage. It isn't half bad, and it isn't degrading work either. You mentioned you had a bad knee at one point though, so if you aren't a fan of kneeling it might not be perfectly suited...


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Somehow, I read that as, 'Wedding Helmet', at first. Well, there just might be a market in those, as well.
> 
> Good luck in your new place, there!


Wedding helmet? We're not Stormtroopers. :V


----------



## Simo (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Wedding helmet? We're not Stormtroopers. :V



True, though marriage is a dangerous thing! Just as a safety precaution : P


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Collected my shit. Gave a friend my contact information. He was happy to see me. He told me they were not happy with letting me go.
> Department manager wished me luck.
> 
> My friend confirmed it was a lay off and  a bunch of other people got let go.
> ...



my second longest job was working at a hydraulics factory i was laid off because the boss's son needed a job 




Yakamaru said:


> Wedding helmet? We're not Stormtroopers. :V



why are you so annoying recently you know what a welding helmet is


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> True, though marriage is a dangerous thing! Just as a safety precaution : P


Haha, true. All those birds with literally explosive diarrhea. 



GreenZone said:


> why are you so annoying recently you know what a welding helmet is


Umm. What?

Yes, I know what a welding helmet is. What's your point? I was pointing to Simo's comment on the wedding helmet.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Haha, true. All those birds with literally explosive diarrhea.
> 
> 
> Umm. What?
> ...




i thought you were responding to old mate Darko i was scrolling down


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i thought you were responding to old mate Darko i was scrolling down


kek.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 1, 2018)

Sometimes I really fucking hate the intel video drivers


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> kek.



you are a kek yak 




Rimna said:


> Sometimes I really fucking hate the intel video drivers



explain


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Sometimes I really fucking hate the intel video drivers


....Intel video drivers? Don't tell me you're using integrated graphics?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 1, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> explain





Yakamaru said:


> ....Intel video drivers? Don't tell me you're using integrated graphics?



There was a driver update recently, and for whatever reason it made my contrast and gamma adjust automatically whenever I switch to a darker scene - it would lower the shit out of both and the quality would become horrible. My avatar became barely visible on discord - it looked like a grey dot on a blue background.

I have set up my nVidia card as primary in all cases, but that doesn't stop the intel one from doing bs like this apparently. 

Anyway, I fixed it.


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> There was a driver update recently, and for whatever reason it made my contrast and gamma adjust automatically whenever I switch to a darker scene - it would lower the shit out of both and the quality would become horrible. My avatar became barely visible on discord - it looked like a grey dot on a blue background.
> 
> I have set up my nVidia card as primary in all cases, but that doesn't stop the intel one from doing bs like this apparently.
> 
> Anyway, I fixed it.




i have never had that problem only ever once and it was cause a really old game crashed and it made the PC colors 16 bit


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> There was a driver update recently, and for whatever reason it made my contrast and gamma adjust automatically whenever I switch to a darker scene - it would lower the shit out of both and the quality would become horrible. My avatar became barely visible on discord - it looked like a grey dot on a blue background.
> 
> I have set up my nVidia card as primary in all cases, but that doesn't stop the intel one from doing bs like this apparently.
> 
> Anyway, I fixed it.


Well, that's good to hear. xD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, that's good to hear. xD



There were some "auto enhancement" options in Video of all places. Common sense would suggest it only affects the scene if a video is being played. I guess not.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> There were some "auto enhancement" options in Video of all places. Common sense would suggest it only affects the scene if a video is being played. I guess not.


Common sense in this case isn't commonly applied, unfortunately.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

question: I want to fursuit as a avali....but I'm almost 6 foot tall! my guess as to what i can do is make my avali have a few body enhancements so he's far larger than the normal avali, but i'm not sure that 100% makes scene. any other ideas? o3o


----------



## Dreamline (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> question: I want to fursuit as a avali....but I'm almost 6 foot tall! my guess as to what i can do is make my avali have a few body enhancements so he's far larger than the normal avali, but i'm not sure that 100% makes scene. any other ideas? o3o



If you like your character and want to avoid modifying it, you could just have a larger-than-life version as your suit, similiar to how they have those Pikachu suits in Japan, or when people suit their characters who are shorter than a human. That way your character is a normal-sized avali on paper, but you can still suit them at your height.

That's just one suggestion though. In the end, it's up to you if you want to modify your character to match your height. Neither option is wrong.

(I also don't know what an avali actually is, so I guess there's that too.)


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> question: I want to fursuit as a avali....but I'm almost 6 foot tall! my guess as to what i can do is make my avali have a few body enhancements so he's far larger than the normal avali, but i'm not sure that 100% makes scene. any other ideas? o3o


Solution: Chop off your legs. 
_
keks into the nth dimension_


----------



## LogicNuke (May 1, 2018)

Well, if it isn't my lost long buddy, @Yakamaru . I haven't seen you in a minute. It's like you were in hiding.

Also, I was sorry to you were robbed by your sister. That is truly tragic.


----------



## Ginza (May 1, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Well, if it isn't my lost long buddy, @Yakamaru . I haven't seen you in a minute. It's like you were in hiding.
> 
> Also, I was sorry to you were robbed by your sister. That is truly tragic.



do you need to constantly start shit? Lmao it's like you'll die if you aren't poking at someone


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

Ginza said:


> do you need to constantly start shit? Lmao it's like you'll die if you aren't poking at someone


Some people just like to poke others and say hi when they show up.
I know the feeling XD

*Pokes Ginza*


----------



## Ginza (May 1, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Some people just like to poke others and say hi when they show up.
> I know the feeling XD
> 
> *Pokes Ginza*



who dares to poke me?? >:3


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Ginza said:


> who dares to poke me?? >:3


*takes out the poking cane*


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 1, 2018)

Open Chat is the last place shit should be stirred up. Seriously...


----------



## Ginza (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


> *takes out the poking cane*



all you damn furries.. get off my lawn!


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 1, 2018)

Ginza said:


> all you damn furries.. get off my lawn!


No. I'm playing with Willow xD


----------



## Ginza (May 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> No. I'm playing with Willow xD



bahh she's spoiled as is! Give Apollo some love


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 1, 2018)

Fucking hell, leave the drama and the shit-stirring *OUT OF THE OPEN CHAT!*


----------



## Sarachaga (May 1, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Fucking hell, leave the drama and the shit-stirring *OUT OF THE OPEN CHAT!*


Agreed. There's enough drama as is already, no need to bring it here.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


> *takes out the poking cane*


DUN YOU BRING THAT CANE HERE!


https://imgur.com/ekxYmi1


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

Switching topics, I need to go yell at @PolarizedBear.

He mentioned he was waiting for the "Stardew Valley" multiplayer to come out, and it's out, baby!
Stardew Valley - Blog

I highly recommend the game to anybody who finds it interesting.


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> DUN YOU BRING THAT CANE HERE!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/ekxYmi1


 *takes out a huge bag of sfw sprinkles*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


> *takes out a huge bag of sfw sprinkles*


...But those are ineffective here, PugPug. You have zero powers outside of FurryLand. :3

Also. New musical discovery:


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> DUN YOU BRING THAT CANE HERE!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/ekxYmi1


Made me think of these...



 
They were basically ghetto Cheerios.


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...But those are ineffective here, PugPug. You have zero powers outside of FurryLand. :3
> 
> Also. New musical discovery:


x3 I do not need those types of powers. I will use the power of hugs fam.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Made me think of these...
> View attachment 31484
> They were basically ghetto Cheerios.


Lmao, what the fuck? xD

Look tasty though...


----------



## Crimcyan (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Made me think of these...
> View attachment 31484
> They were basically ghetto Cheerios.


I searched up ghetto cheerios and google brought up really weird Winnie the pooh x cheerio bee porn...


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Lmao, what the fuck? xD
> 
> Look tasty though...



Let's just say I grew up with Lucky Charms with no marshmallows...


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I searched up ghetto cheerios and google brought up really weird Winnie the pooh x cheerio bee porn...


Why XD!?!?!?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


> x3 I do not need those types of powers. I will use the power of hugs fam.


....You know my only weakness/allergy is hugs. :V



Crimcyan said:


> I searched up ghetto cheerios and google brought up really weird Winnie the pooh x cheerio bee porn...


Wut?

Why'd you look up that shit for?


----------



## Ginza (May 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I searched up ghetto cheerios and google brought up really weird Winnie the pooh x cheerio bee porn...



what if that's my fetish??


----------



## Crimcyan (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


> Why XD!?!?!?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Ginza said:


> what if that's my fetish??


(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

My innocent Ginza? Into *THIS* shit? Hell no. :V


----------



## Crimcyan (May 1, 2018)

Ginza said:


> what if that's my fetish??


Then you really need some jesus :V


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Then you really need some jesus :V



Don't we all?


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I searched up ghetto cheerios and google brought up really weird Winnie the pooh x cheerio bee porn...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 1, 2018)

PANIC ATTACKS ARE SO MUCH FUCKING FUN HAHAHAHAHA

Especially when the piece of shit who made you start hyperventilating during a busy dinner rush while you’re short staffed treats you like shit because you’re having a fucking panic attack


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


----------



## Crimcyan (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


>


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 31486


I love you <3 x3!


----------



## Tayoria (May 1, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu  the struggle of not being able to limit break ʕ;◉ᴥ◉ʔ
> 
> 
> You're fairly new right?  Welcome, by the way!



Yeah, I am relatively new. Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> PANIC ATTACKS ARE SO MUCH FUCKING FUN HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Especially when the piece of shit who made you start hyperventilating during a busy dinner rush while you’re short staffed treats you like shit because you’re having a fucking panic attack


3:


----------



## Sarachaga (May 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 31486


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> View attachment 31487


Oh god stop. Everyone stop now.


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> View attachment 31487


This is going to get interesting x3


----------



## Crimcyan (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


> I love you <3 x3!


I love you too xD


----------



## Crimcyan (May 1, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> View attachment 31487


Oh god no >:V


----------



## Sarachaga (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


> This is going to get interesting x3


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I love you too xDView attachment 31488








 Too much love <3 x3!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 1, 2018)

*steps out* <_<


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

Why don't we all change the subject?






Is anyone's birthday coming up?


----------



## Sarachaga (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Why don't we all change the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 28 days so I guess it is


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> In 28 days so I guess it is


Cool. Mines going to be in 22 days.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 1, 2018)

I've got almost a year :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

We are going to the art museum to celebrate mine. There is a nice one down in Bentonville with an outdoor exhibit of glass sculptures.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 1, 2018)

My birthday is like. In 40 days.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Why don't we all change the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, mine is in literally 361 days. :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, mine is in literally 361 days. :V


Hehe. Oh god. The trauma.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Hehe. Oh god. The trauma.


Yes, enjoy. You had to listen to my drunken ramblings. :joy:


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 1, 2018)

The best way to handle trolls, sociopaths, psychopaths, and the like is to ignore their existence. They want a rise out of you, as a means to assert superiority. Block and ignore, and you effectively remove them from their high horses. Take the wind out of their sails, if you will. Let them kick and scream and have a tantrum about it - in the end, they are the only ones left looking petty and ridiculous.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> View attachment 31489


...This one's animated. 

This isn't you. :V


----------



## Sarachaga (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...This one's animated.
> 
> This isn't you. :V


It's a trap !


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

Lets change the subject one more time.

Who here likes budgies?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Lets change the subject one more time.
> 
> Who here likes budgies?


I HAVE A ONE THEY ARE FRIGGEN ADORABLE


----------



## Crimcyan (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Lets change the subject one more time.
> 
> Who here likes budgies?


I had a few


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Lets change the subject one more time.
> 
> Who here likes budgies?


HNNNGGG!!!! 

Wait, I have *JUST* The thing! BIRB MEMES!


----------



## Crimcyan (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> HNNNGGG!!!!
> 
> Wait, I have *JUST* The thing! BIRB MEMES!


Oh god these meme again xD


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> HNNNGGG!!!!
> 
> Wait, I have *JUST* The thing! BIRB MEMES!


ALL YOUR BIRBS BELONG TO US!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh gosh! Me? Smug?


Please just leave people who alone who don't want to talk to you.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

... Can we please not argue on the Open Chat? 

I get that everyone is feeling frustrated with each other right now, but maybe it might be a good idea for everyone to just back off, take a deep breath, and let themselves cool down instead of responding on the whim of a moment.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Oh god these meme again xD





Infrarednexus said:


> ALL YOUR BIRBS BELONG TO US!


YES! ALL THE MEMES! :3


----------



## Karatine (May 1, 2018)

It's ww3 boiiiiss


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 31492
> 
> Furry genocide begins >:V


We'd probably yiff while dying with how degenerate we are.


----------



## Ramjet (May 1, 2018)

I'm absent for one day and it's already 10 years into the future and ww3 has started without me?

Time flys when your having fun


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> We'd probably yiff while dying with how degenerate we are.



Yiff with me than


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'm absent for one day and it's already 10 years into the future and ww3 has started without me?
> 
> Time flys when your having fun


Sorry it's already WW69

You're too late, humanity is extinct. Horny furries roam the land now :V


----------



## Ramjet (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry it's already WW69
> 
> You're too late, humanity is extinct. Horny furries roam the land now :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 1, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yiff with me than


I mean if you insist


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry it's already WW69
> 
> You're too late, humanity is extinct. Horny furries roam the land now :V


'scuse me, I'm still here.


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

I'm gonna make a thread in  the art exchange. Who's able to draw, whom is also into sci-fi?

On a side note I think I just figured out the correct context in which to say "whom". One day at a time...


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

I cant say no to some good sci-fi art.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I cant say no to some good sci-fi art.


*looks at that pfp*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm gonna make a thread in  the art exchange. Who's able to draw, whom is also into sci-fi?
> 
> On a side note I think I just figured out the correct context in which to say "whom". One day at a time...


It’s “whom” when it’s in the accusatory form, “who” as possesion 

“With whom did you speak”
Is the correct form of “who did you talk to” just as an example


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I mean if you insist


Can I be the godfather of your dragon-wolf hybrid children? V:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 1, 2018)

Here you go @Dongding


----------



## Dongding (May 1, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s “whom” when it’s in the accusatory form, “who” as possesion
> 
> “With whom did you speak”
> Is the correct form of “who did you talk to” just as an example


AKA I used it correctly? 3':

Anyways. I'm going to make a thread where you draw other FAF users in like, robot suits and space marine outfits and stuff. I'm doing a particularly slimy fella' first. He might know who he is based off of that description...

Edit: DANGIT! I'm pretty sure I used Whom wrong...


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Here you go @Dongding


Thank you for making me laugh.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 1, 2018)

the fuck is this it just showed up in my reccomended


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> the fuck is this it just showed up in my reccomended


What the hell were you watching that got this in your recommended?


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> We'd probably yiff while dying with how degenerate we are.


I will make sure to bring the sprinkles


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


> I will make sure to bring the sprinkles


Nooooooo, not the spri- Oh, cool. They are all sparkly glowy!! =w=

..Sorry, what were we talking about again?


----------



## Puggles (May 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nooooooo, not the spri- Oh, cool. They are all sparkly glowy!! =w=
> 
> ..Sorry, what were we talking about again?


No clue, something about degenerate.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 1, 2018)

@Infrarednexus good question


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Puggles said:


> No clue, something about degenerate.


Ah yes, there were some casual mention of degeneracy... :3


----------



## Dragoneer (May 1, 2018)

I have removed several posts from the thread. Please be civil towards your fellow users, regardless of their age or political views.  As Rufus would say, _"Be excellent to each other."_


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

Urgghh... I got the second chapter for an assignment in CW2 due tomorrow, and I can't think of how to get things to go the way I want them to... 

This is going to be frustrating. Especially since I had gotten full points for the first chapter and I'm planning on posting it to the main site.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 1, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Urgghh... I got the second chapter for an assignment in CW2 due tomorrow, and I can't think of how to get things to go the way I want them to...
> 
> This is going to be frustrating. Especially since I had gotten full points for the first chapter and I'm planning on posting it to the main site.


I understand the stress your going through. It's ok to be nervous, just don't beat yourself up over it like I did.


----------



## Ginza (May 1, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s “whom” when it’s in the accusatory form, “who” as possesion
> 
> “With whom did you speak”
> Is the correct form of “who did you talk to” just as an example



But in which form is whomst used in?? :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)




----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

Why do I have to go to bed now that all the cool kids are on :V

Fate is a fickle mistress.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

Eep! It's rumbling continuously out side right now.

Not very vigorous, though. If it's gonna storm and keep me up, I'd rather it have some passion in its rumbling! 

Oops, I think I made the storm angry. It's getting louder now.

Excuse me while I'm tired and weird.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Eep! It's rumbling continuously out side right now.
> 
> Not very vigorous, though. If it's gonna storm and keep me up, I'd rather it have some passion in its rumbling!
> 
> ...


Let's huddle together.  The combined tired and weirdness is sure to scare the storm away.


----------



## Asassinator (May 1, 2018)

Can I join?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> weird


What are you talking about? Youre always weird :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What are you talking about? Youre always weird :V


No, you!  :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Can I join?


Only if you're so tired that you have become delirious.

Edit:  So delirious that you have started seeing talking pandas.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> No, you!  :V


----------



## GreenZone (May 1, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Fate is a fickle mistress.



i'll fickle your mistress in a minute


----------



## Dongding (May 2, 2018)

Man the forum fuckin' suuuuucks lately lol.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yiff with me than


yiff me daddy~


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Man the forum fuckin' suuuuucks lately lol.



no it doesn't even you have metal


----------



## Sarachaga (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no it doesn't even you have metal


I'm a simple man, I see Black Sabbath, I like


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 2, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm a simple man, I see Black Sabbath, I like


Black Sabbath will always be legends!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> yiff me daddy~


=w=

Yes, daddy is here. No yiffing though. :V


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

I have no idea what day it is lmao


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

It's Wednesday where I am.


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> =w=
> 
> Yes, daddy is here. No yiffing though. :V


Finally a man with sufficient sanity


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It's Wednesday where I am.



Then it must be Wednesday.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Finally a man with sufficient sanity


Let me change that :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

What are you doing?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Finally a man with sufficient sanity


...Wut? Sanity? xD



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Let me change that :V


Change my sanity? How? :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

I have never felt more ready for my weekend mang, I got this psiatic muscle pain that gets worse throughout the week and today I could barely walk


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Wut? Sanity? xD
> 
> 
> Change my sanity? How? :V



i had to buy new trainers today and remembered you how's the weight loss going 




WithMyBearHands said:


> I have never felt more ready for my weekend mang, I got this psiatic muscle pain that gets worse throughout the week and today I could barely walk



how am i not more fucked up than you considering my job 

have you seen a doctor to see if its actual sciatica


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2018)

There's something almost erotic about cutting with a brand-new Santoku knife.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i had to buy new trainers today and remembered you how's the weight loss going


It's going great, mah man. I am currently sitting at 106.5kg, down from 107.5. It's going pretty damn great.

Sleep quality have improved, I have more energy, can walk for a while without even being a little fatigued. And I don't feel like a useless fat sack of  shit. XD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's going great, mah man. I am currently sitting at 106.5kg, down from 107.5. It's going pretty damn great.
> 
> Sleep quality have improved, I have more energy, can walk for a while without even being a little fatigued. And I don't feel like a useless fat sack of  shit. XD



I too need to lose weight. It's gotten to the point where my health is affected badly. I wasn't always this fat and I miss the feeling of not getting fatigued by simply existing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 2, 2018)

No guys! Don't lose weight! 



 
I like chubby guys! Chubby is love! Chubby is life!


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No guys! Don't lose weight!
> View attachment 31509
> I like chubby guys! Chubby is love! Chubby is life!


Where do you keep getting this bear?!
I love his faces! :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I too need to lose weight. It's gotten to the point where my health is affected badly. I wasn't always this fat and I miss the feeling of not getting fatigued by simply existing.


Hehe, ye. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No guys! Don't lose weight!
> View attachment 31509
> I like chubby guys! Chubby is love! Chubby is life!


Being overweight is unhealthy. I am not interested in dying at an age of 40 due to being too fat. :V


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's going great, mah man. I am currently sitting at 106.5kg, down from 107.5. It's going pretty damn great.
> 
> Sleep quality have improved, I have more energy, can walk for a while without even being a little fatigued. And I don't feel like a useless fat sack of  shit. XD



how long have you been doing it? i lost 60kg in about 8 months but that was when i was 18-19 and i could run 10km twice a day


----------



## HeartlessSora (May 2, 2018)

Hello World o/


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I too need to lose weight. It's gotten to the point where my health is affected badly. I wasn't always this fat and I miss the feeling of not getting fatigued by simply existing.



you have to really want it though and also don't listen to people 

i had about 2 personal trainers give up on me and tell me that i can't lose weight because its just my "body type" but i just did my own thing experimented and lost the 60kg went from 120 down to 60 atm i'm at 80kg but that's cause i was injued and couldn't do anything for almost a year so i got to lose about 10kg ive lost 9-10 kg so far


----------



## HeartlessSora (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you have to really want it though and also don't listen to people
> 
> i had about 2 personal trainers give up on me and tell me that i can't lose weight because its just my "body type" but i just did my own thing experimented and lost the 60kg went from 120 down to 60 atm i'm at 80kg but that's cause i was injued and couldn't do anything for almost a year so i got to lose about 10kg ive lost 9-10 kg so far


Thats an amazing achievement you got there! you can not ever give up on the things you rly want and thats rly awesome to know that you could such nice progresso :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> how long have you been doing it? i lost 60kg in about 8 months but that was when i was 18-19 and i could run 10km twice a day


16kg in just under 12 months. It's slow, but I love food too much. >_<

Goal is another 16. Perhaps 21, down to 85kg.


----------



## HeartlessSora (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 16kg in just under 12 months. It's slow, but I love food too much. >_<
> 
> Goal is another 16. Perhaps 21, down to 85kg.


None the less you are doing great! (btw long time no see :3)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Where do you keep getting this bear?!
> I love his faces! :V




 
I would tell you if you send me nudes :V


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 16kg in just under 12 months. It's slow, but I love food too much. >_<
> 
> Goal is another 16. Perhaps 21, down to 85kg.



yeah but age is also important you're an old man (so am i) when i was 18 if i really tried i could lose about 1kg a day these days i'd be lucky to lose 1kg a fortnight

also key thing with losing weight you should professionally get your fat checked they'll tell you how much you need to lose normally people underestimate how much weight they need to lose by about 10kg

also key thing to remember meat should never be larger than the size of your fist


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

SO i just took a little nap then showered for half an hour. Pretty good combo. Now I’m ful of energy before having my dinner. So what’s happening with your lives?


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 2, 2018)

Somebody informed me that aircraft and ship manufacturers used to use weasels to run wire through tight spaces. Therefore, weasels shall no longer be called weasels, not even Carpetsharks! They will be called:

Cablesocks!


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Somebody informed me that aircraft and ship manufacturers used to use weasels to run wire through tight spaces. Therefore, weasels shall no longer be called weasels, not even Carpetsharks! They will be called:
> 
> Cablesocks!



source


----------



## Astus (May 2, 2018)

I really should go see a doctor >.> I've been getting so tired lately that I can't do anything I want to do, been sleeping or wanting to sleep constantly, stomachs been upset because I've been taking too much ibuprofen for my head for small headaches, shoulder and knee when I pitch... and pretty much all of my new facial hair growing in is white... so you've got like brown on the end and white at the base... I feel so old >.>


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> source



I came here to give weasels a stupid name, nothing more.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I came here to give weasels a stupid name, nothing more.


That is a noble cause.
I will spread the word, my lord :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> That is a noble cause.
> I will spread the word, my lord :V


Yes, milord. :V


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 2, 2018)

woah i missed a lot 0_0


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

How are you people?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> How are you people?


okay i guess, just had Ramen and am working on a model for my SmartStairs (pending) patent


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> How are you people?


Trying to keep things chill.  How are you doing?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> okay i guess, just had Ramen and am working on a model for my SmartStairs (pending) patent


Sounds good. Ramen is <3.



DeeTheDragon said:


> Trying to keep things chill.  How are you doing?


Well, I am done with my work practices. Or rather, the contract where I just finished working.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sounds good. Ramen is <3.
> 
> 
> Well, I am done with my work practices. Or rather, the contract where I just finished working.


You're in contracted work?  What sort of stuff do you do, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Massan Otter (May 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I came here to give weasels a stupid name, nothing more.



Doing a bit of searching, it seems to be repeated in a lot of places that Boeing used to use ferrets for this job.  It might still be an urban myth , but it does seem a little more likely than weasels.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 2, 2018)

omgg the #SelfievsFurry thing on Twitter is making me so happy omgg so many adorable little floofs!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You're in contracted work?  What sort of stuff do you do, if you don't mind me asking?


I am unemployed, and currently have work practices. The work office have made a contract with a company that proactively helps people to find work. And they found where I am currently done working. This contract were originally meant to last only until December, but we decided to extend it, twice by 3 months each. Lets just say that those extensions REALLY helped a fuckton in terms of experience, knowledge, understanding beating the shit out of my social anxiety, metaphorically speaking, and other things.

Now a little about where I just finished working: It's in a support department in a retail electronics store. Insanely varied and spontaneous work, you need good customer handling in order to give good service. And having Aspergers, social anxiety, a general dislike for people in general and being around other people quickly drain your energy, you'd think this type of work doesn't suit me. The customer handling? Yes, it doesn't suit me that much, considering how I handle people in general. But the technical/software bits? Fuck yes, I can handle all of that shit with no problems.

What I got out of this contract:
- Experience, knowledge and understanding of how things work/operate
- 2 references(I didn't expect any at all, but the guy I work with said I could put him up as a reference as well, so that's 2 pretty good and unexpected results)
- Final certificate(proof of working there. Doing Z tasks, Y performance, +++)

The primary goal was to get hired, but I didn't achieve that. There were also secondary goals, which got really filled up. Not 100%, but close to about 90% or so. Take also into account that I've started from basically having zero work experience/knowledge,  so all of this is really needed in order to advance my own potential career and the like.

The 6-month contract(extended to 1 year) is now over, and I am currently looking for other places to work.

~Edit~
Sorry, this took a little time to write, despite not being that much. I have other things I need to do as well, included writing daily reports(I have a 3-week backlog  ), a reference/recommendation for the place, +++.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I am unemployed, and currently have work practices. The work office have made a contract with a company that proactively helps people to find work. And they found where I am currently done working. This contract were originally meant to last only until December, but we decided to extend it, twice by 3 months each. Lets just say that those extensions REALLY helped a fuckton in terms of experience, knowledge, understanding beating the shit out of my social anxiety, metaphorically speaking, and other things.
> 
> Now a little about where I just finished working: It's in a support department in a retail electronics store. Insanely varied and spontaneous work, you need good customer handling in order to give good service. And having Aspergers, social anxiety, a general dislike for people in general and being around other people quickly drain your energy, you'd think this type of work doesn't suit me. The customer handling? Yes, it doesn't suit me that much, considering how I handle people in general. But the technical/software bits? Fuck yes, I can handle all of that shit with no problems.
> 
> ...


I didn't quite understand the first paragraph, but that all sounds pretty cool.  Experience and references certainly do seem to be king in the tech/software industry; I had trouble finding any CS positions that were looking for anything less than 3 years of experience.  Heck, I wouldn't even have my current job if it weren't for my awesome mentor helping me get an internship.  Internships definitely seem to be the way to go for getting your foot in the door for most of the technical/software jobs.

So you're new-ish to the tech/software career, or were you referencing something else with that comment?  What brings you to my little slice of hell :V


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 2, 2018)

Hope everyone had a good May Day yesterday.. take a dance around the pole, (if you haven't yet). ☺


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 2, 2018)

I got a commission *loopity loop* it's a small one  but  commission none the less! Gonna focus on getting stuff finished because now i have time. I've noticed my body is healing and I'm eating _alot
_
Lots of back pain, and I'm stiffer than a teenager on prom night.

But i'll take this time to plan things out. Unemployment is sadly a more logical route for my goals right now than actually trying to get an 11.25 retail job here.... seriously.  After taxes its about the same as unemployment. :/ Economy sucks here.

Gonna focus on my arts and fixing up my cars. I'm debating on buying this
MasterClass | deadmau5 Teaches Electronic Music Production


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Doing a bit of searching, it seems to be repeated in a lot of places that Boeing used to use ferrets for this job.  It might still be an urban myth , but it does seem a little more likely than weasels.


In ww2 they used to use ferrets to run wires through the ships they built. I do wonder how often a set of wires ended up where they didn't want them to be xD


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I didn't quite understand the first paragraph, but that all sounds pretty cool.  Experience and references certainly do seem to be king in the tech/software industry; I had trouble finding any CS positions that were looking for anything less than 3 years of experience.  Heck, I wouldn't even have my current job if it weren't for my awesome mentor helping me get an internship. Internships definitely seem to be the way to go for getting your foot in the door for most of the technical/software jobs.
> 
> So you're new-ish to the tech/software career, or were you referencing something else with that comment?  What brings you to my little slice of hell :V


For the first paragraph:

I am unemployed. Even if you are unemployed, you can still have work practices. You work at where ever through a contract(which I will explain in a bit). In that contract you have goals, what is required of the place/company you are working at, and of you, follow up meetings, +++. You are not officially employed anywhere, but you are to be treated, behave and act as if you were. And that includes expectations and the like, with learning on the job included in that, and any relevant knowledge on how to do a job is taught as best as possible. Learning how things work, what goes where, how to handle things, +++. A lot of people find work this way.

Now, the work office have a lot of shit to do, and also being active in helping you to find a job is going to add too much to their already pretty full plate. Hence why they do contract work with companies that are proactive in that regard. They do research in where you might end up liking to work. First couple of weeks/months are usually just talks. Finding out what you like, what you don't like, where you may see yourself working in a year, two years, five years, etc. A good place to start, perhaps. And through this company, you do contracts. Measures, in order to find out a lot of things.

As for career: Meh. I don't really care about one. I will merely work to support my hobbies.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> As for career: Meh. I don't really care about one. I will merely work to support my hobbies.


I'm going to have to slap you for sounding like my IRL friends :V

Good luck with whatever it is you chose to do, man.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm going to have to slap you for sounding like my IRL friends :V
> 
> Good luck with whatever it is you chose to do, man.


Lmao. xD

Personally I find more enjoyment in doing what I like than what I must. I will do what I must in order to support what I enjoy.

That said, I won't say I won't like working, depending on what it is.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I got a commission *loopity loop* it's a small one  but  commission none the less! Gonna focus on getting stuff finished because now i have time. I've noticed my body is healing and I'm eating _alot
> _
> Lots of back pain, and I'm stiffer than a teenager on prom night.
> 
> ...


dudeeeeee
you have no idea how badly your siggie taunts me by offering commissions
i can't pay for themmmm ;-;


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

Well this is odd.  I'm apparently following 17 people, but only 16 show up when I view the list.  Does anybody else see this?


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I didn't quite understand the first paragraph, but that all sounds pretty cool.  Experience and references certainly do seem to be king in the tech/software industry; I had trouble finding any CS positions that were looking for anything less than 3 years of experience.  Heck, I wouldn't even have my current job if it weren't for my awesome mentor helping me get an internship.  Internships definitely seem to be the way to go for getting your foot in the door for most of the technical/software jobs.
> 
> So you're new-ish to the tech/software career, or were you referencing something else with that comment?  What brings you to my little slice of hell :V




what Yakamaru is talking about you would know as work for the dole


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well this is odd.  I'm apparently following 17 people, but only 16 show up when I view the list.  Does anybody else see this?



it means some ones blocked you more than likely


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> it means some ones blocked you more than likely


I know who it is, and they haven't blocked me (I think, I can still see their messages).  Just not going to say it publicly.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> what Yakamaru is talking about you would know as work for the dole


I see what you mean (had to do some googling).  I'm pretty sure they don't have stuff like that where I live.

Like Darko said, with the way unemployment benefits work (where I live) you're sometimes better off being unemployed than working for minimum wage.


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I see what you mean (had to do some googling).  I'm pretty sure they don't have stuff like that where I live.
> 
> Like Darko said, with the way unemployment benefits work (where I live) you're sometimes better off being unemployed than working for minimum wage.



i'm not sure how Norway does things but Australia you have to do up to 50 hours of unpaid work per week

many are trying to get rid of it because its just costing the tax payers a lot costing employers a lot and has been shown that in some cases it worsens some ones chance at getting a job not to mention its almost slave labor they're working for cents per hour technically


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm not sure how Norway does things but Australia you have to do up to 50 hours of unpaid work for week
> 
> many are trying to get rid of it because its just costing the tax payers a lot costing employers a lot and has been shown that in some cases it worsens some ones chance at getting a job not to mention its almost slave labor they're working for cents per hour technically


Working more than a full time job just to get unemployment benefits?  No thank you.

I don't remember where I got my information from, but I remember reading about some sort of program that would cap unemployment benefits around 20k a year.  That way if you were making 18k a year, you'd effectively make the same as someone who wasn't even working.

Still, these sort of things are really hard to get right.  I wish I had the answers, but I don't.


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Working more than a full time job just to get unemployment benefits?  No thank you.
> 
> I don't remember where I got my information from, but I remember reading about some sort of program that would cap unemployment benefits around 20k a year.  That way if you were making 18k a year, you'd effectively make the same as someone who wasn't even working.
> 
> Still, these sort of things are really hard to get right.  I wish I had the answers, but I don't.




Australia's welfare is well bellow the standard or even the poverty line

i think the highest you can get on welfare (without having a permanent disability) is $12,000

for context the average wage of some one in my home city is about $75,000

the gov was hard with welfare in recent years to try and get generations refusing to work off welfare by making it so low you can't really survive but what people point out is you are just dooming people to a life of constant debt and near homelessness


----------



## Astus (May 2, 2018)

Just finished up my last game of my college baseball career... time someimes just moves too fast


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

So, here’s the thing.  I don’t go out of my way to work out.  At all.  I make absolutely zero conscientious effort to getting in shape.  I’m neither proud nor ashamed of that fact, it just is what it is, but the part that has me worried is that I’m still losing weight.  Not much mind you, just a couple of pounds so far but I really hope it isn’t cancer hahahahhahahha *awkward laughter trails off*


----------



## avisa (May 2, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Just finished up my last game of my college baseball career... time someimes just moves too fast


How was your career


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So, here’s the thing.  I don’t go out of my way to work out.  At all.  I make absolutely zero conscientious effort to getting in shape.  I’m neither proud nor ashamed of that fact, it just is what it is, but the part that has me worried is that I’m still losing weight.  Not much mind you, just a couple of pounds so far but I really hope it isn’t cancer hahahahhahahha *awkward laughter trails off*



as far as i'm aware you mostly eat sandwiches and do a lot of physical work if you had cancer you'd know it you wouldn't just have weight loss if you're peeing a lot too though you might want to get checked for diabetes


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> as far as i'm aware you mostly eat sandwiches and do a lot of physical work if you had cancer you'd know it you wouldn't just have weight loss if you're peeing a lot too though you might want to get checked for diabetes


Nothing wrong with those bodily functions thank god lol.  I also eat way too much junk food and smoke way too much weed.  Need to quit cigs too.  But I do work an average of ~60 hours a week and it’s stressful on top of DEFINITELY getting my step count in for the day.  Work is about the only place where I can pretend to be moderately healthy, outside of work I have the worst diet and habits


----------



## Astus (May 2, 2018)

avisa said:


> How was your career



About 75 innings with 50 Ks, about a 2 era my freshman and then I was hit in the ball by a baseball and was out for two months, then my arm got hurt at the end of my sophomore year, I had a 4ish my sophomore, a 6 my junior, and this year it was a 6 but  I had a bad game two games ago and got taken out after 5 earned with only two outs. My arm went from throwing 85 my freshman year to about high 60s low 70s the last two years


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 2, 2018)

it's almost exams week and i have allergies, a migraine, shooting pain in my appendix, and blurry vision.


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nothing wrong with those bodily functions thank god lol.  I also eat way too much junk food and smoke way too much weed.  Need to quit cigs too.  But I do work an average of ~60 hours a week and it’s stressful on top of DEFINITELY getting my step count in for the day.  Work is about the only place where I can pretend to be moderately healthy, outside of work I have the worst diet and habits




i'm kind of lucky i can pretty much eat what ever i want within reason and have it not be a problem but that's cause of how physically demanding my job is so i just have fast food on sundays

like that week when i was sick and eating sooubway every day i actually lost about 1kg


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it's almost exams week and i have allergies, a migraine, shooting pain in my appendix, and blurry vision.
> View attachment 31542


Oh no! Hope you feel better :3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it's almost exams week and i have allergies, a migraine, shooting pain in my appendix, and blurry vision.
> View attachment 31542


Watch that appendix yo, shit is dangerous if it ruptures.  Not sure what to say about the vision but I like taking a really scalding hot bath in a darkened bathroom for my migraines


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm kind of lucky i can pretty much eat what ever i want within reason and have it not be a problem but that's cause of how physically demanding my job is so i just have fast food on sundays
> 
> like that week when i was sick and eating sooubway every day i actually lost about 1kg


Your food also isn’t pretty much exclusively sugar and trans fats lol


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it's almost exams week and i have allergies, a migraine, shooting pain in my appendix, and blurry vision.
> View attachment 31542





WithMyBearHands said:


> Watch that appendix yo, shit is dangerous if it ruptures.  Not sure what to say about the vision but I like taking a really scalding hot bath in a darkened bathroom for my migraines



bear is right ive saved some ones life trying to convince them to go to the hospital for this 

have you got fever or anything?




WithMyBearHands said:


> Your food also isn’t pretty much exclusively sugar and trans fats lol



this is true but we have fatty shit food like so


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

The closest grocery store to me doesn’t have fresh grapefruit apparently so I bought this shit.  I’m more upset by the fact that only certain grocery stores will routinely carry fresh produce tbh


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nothing wrong with those bodily functions thank god lol.  I also eat way too much junk food and smoke way too much weed.  Need to quit cigs too.  But I do work an average of ~60 hours a week and it’s stressful on top of DEFINITELY getting my step count in for the day.  Work is about the only place where I can pretend to be moderately healthy, outside of work I have the worst diet and habits





GreenZone said:


> bear is right ive saved some ones life trying to convince them to go to the hospital for this
> 
> have you got fever or anything?
> 
> ...


no it's not appendicitis although i probably should double check to make sure...


----------



## avisa (May 2, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> About 75 innings with 50 Ks, about a 2 era my freshman and then I was hit in the ball by a baseball and was out for two months, then my arm got hurt at the end of my sophomore year, I had a 4ish my sophomore, a 6 my junior, and this year it was a 6 but  I had a bad game two games ago and got taken out after 5 earned with only two outs. My arm went from throwing 85 my freshman year to about high 60s low 70s the last two years


Thanks


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 2, 2018)

hey guys look my orthodontist graced me with a floof~!


----------



## Kiaara (May 2, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it's almost exams week and i have allergies, a migraine, shooting pain in my appendix, and blurry vision.
> View attachment 31542


IS THAT MY KING GERARD WAY


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> no it's not appendicitis although i probably should double check to make sure...


When in doubt, check it out


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 2, 2018)

Has anyone else been experiencing malfunctions with the forums? I keep getting weird glitches when I post things.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing malfunctions with the forums? I keep getting weird glitches when I post things.


I haven't noticed posting glitches, but I saw that someone I'm following doesn't show up on my profile page.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I haven't noticed posting glitches, but I saw that someone I'm following doesn't show up on my profile page.


I guess it might just be my computer or wifi acting up then. As for the follower, they can edit to hide their online status so that they can't be monitored visibly.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I guess it might just be my computer or wifi acting up then. As for the follower, they can edit to hide their online status so that they can't be monitored visibly.


Yeah, but does that prevent them from showing up on your list of followers (in the profile page)?

Could you help me test this?  I'm going to hide my status.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Yeah, but does that prevent them from showing up on your list of followers (in the profile page)?
> 
> Could you help me test this?  I'm going to hide my status.


Ok I'll see if I can still find you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 2, 2018)

I can still see you. I guess it's something else.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can still see you. I guess it's something else.


Strange.  I'll probably have to file a bug report then.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

I got monster hunter.  Whee


----------



## Dongding (May 2, 2018)

Sux


----------



## avisa (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Yeah, but does that prevent them from showing up on your list of followers (in the profile page)?
> 
> Could you help me test this?  I'm going to hide my status.


I've got 4 followers but I can only see three...  I don't know why this is happening either.


----------



## Dreamline (May 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I got monster hunter.  Whee



Oh nice! Right now an Elder Dragon event is about to leave on the 3rd, but they have their DMC one out for... a week or two more? Something like that, anyways.

Definitely a good game though.

And I see that Rush reference in the signature. Good song too.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> Oh nice! Right now an Elder Dragon event is about to leave on the 3rd, but they have their DMC one out for... a week or two more? Something like that, anyways.
> 
> Definitely a good game though.
> 
> And I see that Rush reference in the signature. Good song too.


Ayyy I didn’t think anyone would catch that lol.  If I start hammering through it right now could I still do whatever that elder dragon thing is about?


----------



## Lexiand (May 2, 2018)

The ultimate trap for people who plays on my private server


----------



## Dreamline (May 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> If I start hammering through it right now could I still do whatever that elder dragon thing is about?



If you're -really- fast about it. You have to get to HR16 (Basically beat the main story) to do so. I know it'll come back later, though I don't know how long it'll be before it does. (Maybe a month or two?)

EDIT: OH! Before I forget to mention, the events tend to cycle pretty fast, so it's still active in that area. They permanently released Deviljho (Angry Pickle Dinosaur) a month or two  ago, and they have three more monsters in the works outside of the one I mentioned.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

avisa said:


> I've got 4 followers but I can only see three...  I don't know why this is happening either.


And now you have 5  XD

I see what the issue is, and I think I know why.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I got monster hunter.  Whee


Welcome to the team (of people with no life :V).  Which one?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 2, 2018)

Set up my record player in my room. WoOt house music on Vinyl baby!!!


----------



## avisa (May 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> And now you have 5  XD
> 
> I see what the issue is, and I think I know why.  Don't worry about it.


And now you have 11. 

I haven't blocked anyone, and idk why someone would follow me and subsequently block me... if that's what's happening lol


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

avisa said:


> And now you have 11.
> 
> I haven't blocked anyone, and idk why someone would follow me and subsequently block me... if that's what's happening lol


Nah, that's not the issue.  I think this is an issue with certain accounts, cause I see it happening in other places as well.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> If you're -really- fast about it. You have to get to HR16 (Basically beat the main story) to do so. I know it'll come back later, though I don't know how long it'll be before it does. (Maybe a month or two?)
> 
> EDIT: OH! Before I forget to mention, the events tend to cycle pretty fast, so it's still active in that area. They permanently released Deviljho (Angry Pickle Dinosaur) a month or two  ago, and they have three more monsters in the works outside of the one I mentioned.


Dang, I always hate missing events lol 


DeeTheDragon said:


> Welcome to the team (of people with no life :V).  Which one?


most recent one I guess?  Monster hunter World was the only one I saw on the store lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Set up my record player in my room. WoOt house music on Vinyl baby!!!


It’s a good investment that’s for sure.  Most of my vinyl collection came from a bookstore that just had almost a hundred of em in a trash pile that I snagged for free


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Dang, I always hate missing events lol
> 
> most recent one I guess?  Monster hunter World was the only one I saw on the store lol


Oh yeah, you probably don't have a Nintendo DS anyways.  MH World is supposed to be really good, but I have to wait for it to come out on PC.  Have you decided on a weapon class yet?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

Woke up in like 5 AM and couldn't go back to sleep. It's gonna be one of those days isn't it -.-


----------



## avisa (May 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Woke up in like 5 AM and couldn't go back to sleep. It's gonna be one of those days isn't it -.-


is it one of those times where you feel exhausted yet when you try to sleep it's impossible??? :/


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

avisa said:


> is it one of those times where you feel exhausted yet when you try to sleep it's impossible??? :/



Yes. I hate this shit so much.


----------



## GreenZone (May 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> The closest grocery store to me doesn’t have fresh grapefruit apparently so I bought this shit.  I’m more upset by the fact that only certain grocery stores will routinely carry fresh produce tbh
> 
> View attachment 31543



why does what i presume is just grape fruit juice contain more ingredients and more calories than this artificial coffee thing


----------



## avisa (May 2, 2018)

australians say kcal instead of Cal? :O


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> why does what i presume is just grape fruit juice contain more ingredients and more calories than this artificial coffee thing


Fuck and chocolate coconut milk sounds so good rn 

But I live around a bunch of rednecks


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

avisa said:


> australians say kcal instead of Cal? :O



some say kcal cause with calories as most know them the actual term is kilocalories a gram calorie is a different unit of measurement so there's 1000 gcal in a kcal 



Oakie-Dokie said:


> no it's not appendicitis although i probably should double check to make sure...


you can have something called a rumbling appendix you also might need an enema (thats not a joke) 




WithMyBearHands said:


> Fuck and chocolate coconut milk sounds so good rn
> 
> But I live around a bunch of rednecks



i thought red necks would have found a way to deep fry liquids by now


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> some say kcal cause with calories as most know them the actual term is kilocalories a gram calorie is a different unit of measurement so there's 1000 gcal in a kcal
> 
> 
> you can have something called a rumbling appendix you also might need an enema (thats not a joke)
> ...



They do, they're called like hushpuppies or something


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

normal families demand their kids get married or settle down mine grilled me about getting a stock portfolio


----------



## avisa (May 3, 2018)

hush puppies kinda suck


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> some say kcal cause with calories as most know them the actual term is kilocalories a gram calorie is a different unit of measurement so there's 1000 gcal in a kcal
> 
> 
> you can have something called a rumbling appendix you also might need an enema (thats not a joke)
> ...


Kool aid.  Won’t try it.  Ever.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

Daddy's back.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Daddy's back.


Yes, let us explore that!



 


Great anatomy daddy's back is


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Daddy's back.


Aaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy welcome back!


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Daddy's back.




prove its you and not a troll


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Daddy's back.


Oh hello LogicNuke.

I was in a Discord server and they were gossiping about you. Don't worry, I wasn't part of it.

Either way, welcome back


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh hello LogicNuke.
> 
> I was in a Discord server and they were gossiping about you. Don't worry, I wasn't part of it.
> 
> Either way, welcome back




hush now do not create furry dramas


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes, let us explore that!
> View attachment 31555
> 
> 
> Great anatomy daddy's back is


I didn't forget you, Mika. What's up?


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

yiff yiff yiff


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> yiff yiff yiff


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

I'd say that this is why the furry fandom is devolving from humanity, but we already knew that


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

...


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 31556


me, on every second of everyday~


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> want sum yiff?


You ask a little boy if he wants some yiff...

Take a look in the mirror and beat up the person you see. If you didn’t see yourself, then you probably can’t see


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> furry fandom is devolving from humanity, but we already knew that


Indeed..
We're turning into animals :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

m.webtoons.com: Adventures of God - Ep. 19 - WWJD

This was funny


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 3, 2018)

yiff4life


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> You ask a little boy if he wants some yiff...
> 
> Take a look in the mirror and beat up the person you see. If you didn’t see yourself, then you probably can’t see



Welp, never looked at your profile until just now, because I'm joking, and anyone with half an active brain cell knows I'm joking. I hear they have a sense of humor for sale at Amazon.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Welp, never looked at your profile until just now, because I'm joking, and anyone with half an active brain cell knows I'm joking. I hear they have a sense of humor for sale at Amazon.


Of course I know it’s a joke. I just tried out bring serious. It’s pretty fun to see the reaction, that’s all


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Welp, never looked at your profile until just now, because I'm joking, and anyone with half an active brain cell knows I'm joking. I hear they have a sense of humor for sale at Amazon.



that's a load of shit you know full well he's 14 he says it constantly


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

and he talks about school a lot


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> and he talks about school a lot


Yes I do


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Of course I know it’s a joke. I just tried out bring serious. It’s pretty fun to see the reaction, that’s all



All right all right, I'm off to bed now. XD now go back to being weird or whatever


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yes I do




sorry buddy i meant 17


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Welp, never looked at your profile until just now, because I'm joking, and anyone with half an active brain cell knows I'm joking. I hear they have a sense of humor for sale at Amazon.


Don't joke about shit like that. Seriously.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

^especially given that last episode


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> All right all right, I'm off to bed now. XD now go back to being weird or whatever


Sure can do! :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> sorry buddy i meant 17


No I’m 14. I’m just used to putting 1990 when setting up any online account.

Or were you joking, because I’m very bad at recognizing sarcasm.


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> No I’m 14. I’m just used to putting 1990 when setting up any online account.
> 
> Or were you joking, because I’m very bad at recognizing sarcasm.




no i thought you had said 14 a few times


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Don't joke about shit like that. Seriously.



Okay, seriously dude. I'm tired of your shit. Have you read this thread's history? It's an anything flies kind of thread. Far more risqué things are said here on a regular basis. The entire forum is practically one giant walking innuendo. Do you want to know who the problem is in that regard? People who constantly moral police it and try to make normal posts look like pedophile attempts. Quite frankly it's unethical, and you sir, are just another regular forum troll hiding behind a thin film of "logic."  Now stop sending me snotty, hoity-toity PMs where you pretend to be some high and mighty in the know person. Because if you were actually in the know? You wouldn't be contacting random people and badgering them. Go away.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> no i thought you had said 14 a few times


I did, and I do it to drill the fact that I’m only in middle school into your heads.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> ^especially given that last episode



What episode?


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Go away.


Ok


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I did, and I do it to drill the fact that I’m only in middle school into your heads.



In that case that comment was in pretty poor taste. Its probably a good idea to change your age listed.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> In that case that comment was in pretty poor taste. Its probably a good idea to change your age listed.


I don’t know how. Do I ask Dragoneer or something?


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I did, and I do it to drill the fact that I’m only in middle school into your heads.



mate calm down have i ever said anything inappropriate to you ever? 




BahgDaddy said:


> Okay, seriously dude. I'm tired of your shit. Have you read this thread's history? It's an anything flies kind of thread. Far more risqué things are said here on a regular basis. The entire forum is practically one giant walking innuendo. Do you want to know who the problem is in that regard? People who constantly moral police it and try to make normal posts look like pedophile attempts. Quite frankly it's unethical, and you sir, are just another regular forum troll hiding behind a thin film of "logic."  Now stop sending me snotty, hoity-toity PMs where you pretend to be some high and mighty in the know person. Because if you were actually in the know? You wouldn't be contacting random people and badgering them. Go away.




you clearly made Assassinatior feel uncomfortable and i don't think you seem to understand the situation outside of the forums IMVU is very close to investigating both FA and FAF for grooming and cub art and the community at large is no longer tolorating it particularly with the recent Zauch scandal 

man the fuck up admit you were in the wrong and move on stop getting so fucking defensive when people call you out on your bullshit and carry on like a fucking child you keep constantly calling people trolls


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mate calm down have i ever said anything inappropriate to you ever?


I’m not mad at you. Did it sound like it? I’m sorry then


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

@Asassinator reminds me of @FenrirDarkWolf 

Super Jailbait :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @Asassinator reminds me of @FenrirDarkWolf
> 
> Super Jailbait :V


Never heard of him. But it looks like he’s been here for a while.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Okay, seriously dude. I'm tired of your shit. Have you read this thread's history? It's an anything flies kind of thread. Far more risqué things are said here on a regular basis. The entire forum is practically one giant walking innuendo. Do you want to know who the problem is in that regard? People who constantly moral police it and try to make normal posts look like pedophile attempts. Quite frankly it's unethical, and you sir, are just another regular forum troll hiding behind a thin film of "logic."  Now stop sending me snotty, hoity-toity PMs where you pretend to be some high and mighty in the know person. Because if you were actually in the know? You wouldn't be contacting random people and badgering them. Go away.


There are three different people telling you your joke wasn't cool, not just me. I'm sure people I normally have disagreements with will agree with me about this as well, too. So maybe you should reconsider your words before they and the mods find them. That's all I've got to say.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mate calm down have i ever said anything inappropriate to you ever?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be amongst the first to call out any child grooming when I actually see it. You appear to be too emotional to actually know what it is, though. It takes a concerted effort and usually takes place in personal messages, not in public. 

Also, I'm assuming you've eaten Logic's garbage about IMVU. Somehow I doubt he knows anything. Why? Because his debates tactics follow MY exact pattern when I'm clueless and full of shit and want to start trouble. It takes one to know one.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

Just trying to be on the right side when shit hits the fan, yo.  Might wanna consider it


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> There are three different people telling you your joke wasn't cool, not just me. I'm sure people I normally have disagreements with will agree with me about this as well, too. So maybe you should reconsider your words before they and the mods find them. That's all I've got to say.



Maybe. Maybe not. I post yiff jokes here all the time. There's probably about a hundred buried in this very thread, amongst yiff jokes from many others. Since the mods have never called me out on it, I assume I'm in the clear. If the want to send me a letter or delete a post with a message or something, I'll modulate my behavior. Until then, all I see if you and and few other new members fomenting a witch hunt. Guess what? It won't work. So keep trying.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

I don’t have anything against you, I was just surprised you said that to me.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Just trying to be on the right side when shit hits the fan, yo.  Might wanna consider it



Whoa. Try not to cut yourself on that edge. Oh, and petty tribalism and team-think embedded into it, as well. You really think I can't see through that shit?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. I post yiff jokes here all the time. There's probably about a hundred buried in this very thread, amongst yiff jokes from many others. Since the mods have never called me out on it, I assume I'm in the clear. If the want to send me a letter or delete a post with a message or something, I'll modulate my behavior. Until then, all I see if you and and few other new members fomenting a witch hunt. Guess what? It won't work. So keep trying.


You sound pretty defensive for someone who's so confident in justifying what was at best a tasteless attempt at a joke.


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Also, I'm assuming you've eaten Logic's garbage about IMVU.


nope 



BahgDaddy said:


> You appear to be too emotional to actually know what it is, though.



ex girlfriend was sexually assulted from the age of 7 to the age of 17 when i became aware i finally got authorities involved 

two sections from my platoon was sent to secure a suspected child sex slave compound from the Taliban do you know what its actually like for a small female child to scream bloody murder at the sight of a man or try to take your knife and slit their own throat? do you realize how fucked up they have to be for that to happen?


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I don’t have anything against you, I was just surprised you said that to me.



Yeah, I'm tired and bored and popped in here for a few minutes. Me and others have used that joke a lot in the past. It's from a meme from some dumb YouTube video I think? And I didn't know you were 14. I'm not in the habit of saying that to 14 year olds. 

Nope, joke gone wrong, but people like a good witch hunt. Come and chase me, I'll enjoy wasting your time.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. I post yiff jokes here all the time. There's probably about a hundred buried in this very thread, amongst yiff jokes from many others. Since the mods have never called me out on it, I assume I'm in the clear. If the want to send me a letter or delete a post with a message or something, I'll modulate my behavior. Until then, all I see if you and and few other new members fomenting a witch hunt. Guess what? It won't work. So keep trying.


If the mods don't want to enforce that, that's on them. It's their site and they can run however they want. But the law is a very different situation and it is not concerned with FAF rules. So you do what you think is right and smart for you. It's is too early in the morning for my to be arguing with you. Whatever else people might say about you, you're a smart guy. Think. You do you.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 3, 2018)

Had to log out. Yupe... i smelt this drama. Sigh. *slow clap*


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Had to log out. Yupe... i smelt this drama. Sigh. *slow clap*


Thanks for the applause. The drama is done. I'm off this.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You sound pretty defensive for someone who's so confident in justifying what was at best a tasteless attempt at a joke.



General chat has a certain flavor right now, thanks to you and others posting nothing but boring video game stuff on it. Also, yeah, a bit defensive? Because you're basically accusing me of pedophilic intentions. So uhh excuse me if I get a bit upset by that? *facepaw*



GreenZone said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sure, that sucks. So apparently that fucked you up so badly you now think every remotely sexual comment is an attempt to form a Taliban sex ring. Sucks.


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> General chat has a certain flavor right now, thanks to you and others posting nothing but boring video game stuff on it. Also, yeah, a bit defensive? Because you're basically accusing me of pedophilic intentions. So uhh excuse me if I get a bit upset by that? *facepaw*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, that sucks. So apparently that fucked you up so badly you now think every remotely sexual comment is an attempt to form a Taliban sex ring. Sucks.



you know exactly why i don't like it i get physically sick and get a fight or flight reflex when ever people are talking about sexualising minors  be it grooming or cub art i not only experienced it from an outside perspective but i saw through my ex girlfriend how much it actually ruins their life you can physically see them shut down when they get a traumatic flashback


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

the life leaves their eyes and they stare into oblivion its so fucking heartbreaking to watch


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

Guys! Stop, he said it's was a joke 

Just let it go guys and get back to yiffin :V


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

fucking children the cunts fucking children fuck so much pain they went through 

i'm fucking done i'm sick of this cubshit i'm fucking done


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

you fuckers honestly


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

do you know what its like to fight like hell through a wall of lead because on the other side of that wall there's a bunch of terrified children that need you if you just gave up because it was too hard they'd get moved out of there and never know freedom


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

I'm sorry that you went through whatever you went through


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you know exactly why i don't like it i get physically sick and get a fight or flight reflex when ever people are talking about sexualising minors  be it grooming or cub art i not only experienced it from an outside perspective but i saw through my ex girlfriend how much it actually ruins their life you can physically see them shut down when they get a traumatic flashback



Yeah, dude, I know, okay? I have close family who was sexually abused as a child. A lot. It's terrible and tears a person apart and is incredibly evil. 

I still think you need to learn what an actual grooming and sexualizing a minor conversation looks like. Because that wasn't it, and I've never seen any indication of such on this forum, or I'd report it immediately. 

Anyhow. Peace out.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, dude, I know, okay? I have close family who was sexually abused as a child. A lot. It's terrible and tears a person apart and is incredibly evil.
> 
> I still think you need to learn what an actual grooming and sexualizing a minor conversation looks like. Because that wasn't it, and I've never seen any indication of such on this forum, or I'd report it immediately.
> 
> Anyhow. Peace out.


Bye


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

:3 Hai guiz


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> :3 Hai guiz


Hi Dongding!


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Hug all of you. ;3


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I have a present and I'm going to open it and give the goodies inside to everyone on this forum.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I just figured out how to peel a banana properly using Youtube.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I found a five dollar bill while I was jogging. I didn't tell anyone because quite frankly I'm strapped for cash!


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just figured out how to peel a banana properly using Youtube.


Why didn't you just use a banana peeler?


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I found a five dollar bill while I was jogging. I didn't tell anyone because quite frankly I'm strapped for cash!


How long did that take?


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

As long as it took me to make a macaroni picture the other day.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I found a five dollar bill while I was jogging. I didn't tell anyone because quite frankly I'm strapped for cash!


Hey :V Hey buddy :V


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I've made my own forum game. I'm 5 for 5 right now.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I'm a little bit tired and I need some sleep.

Bye guiz


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm a horrifying cannibal and I need to be taken to jail.
> 
> Bye guiz


What?!
Also bye


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Lol 5/6 aint bad. Night everyone!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2018)

Afternoon y'all.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon y'all.


Yo.
How's it going?


----------



## One-eyedCat (May 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon y'all.


Its morning here so Goodmorning.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon y'all.


It’s night here so Goodevening.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Morning y'all!


----------



## Dreva (May 3, 2018)

Evening!


----------



## Massan Otter (May 3, 2018)

Morning!  Does this mean I can unironically exclaim "WAKE UP, SHEEPLE"?


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Morning!  Does this mean I can unironically exclaim "WAKE UP, SHEEPLE"?


Lol


----------



## AppleButt (May 3, 2018)

Good morning!  Who is lucky enough to not be at work at the crack of dawn like me?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 3, 2018)

TINA COME GET SOME HAM!!


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I'm going to have a great day!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Mornin' to everyone!



Dreva said:


> Evening!


Haven't seen you around here much, what's up?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm going to have a great day!


Hey, save some of that positivity for the rest of us :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

Slept all day
Golden week well spent


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 31563
> 
> Slept all day
> Golden week well spent


Golden week over already?  Awww....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Golden week over already?  Awww....


No I have 4 more days


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No I have 4 more days


4 more days to remain in hibernation mode :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> 4 more days to remain in hibernation mode :V


Do pandas hibernate? I honestly don’t know...

Also, how’d the server go?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Do pandas hibernate? I honestly don’t know...
> 
> Also, how’d the server go?


Garth was able to get mods running, and the connection seems to be smooth.  I put extra info in the DMs.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> IS THAT MY KING GERARD WAY


YES CHILD


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 3, 2018)

I'm cured!! 
ish.
my appendix doesn't hurt anymore, i had mesenteric adenitis and the doctor put me on painkillers so now i'm better :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I'm cured!!
> ish.
> my appendix doesn't hurt anymore, i had mesenteric adenitis and the doctor put me on painkillers so now i'm better :3


That's super great to hear buddy. Glad your feeling better!


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)

ooooooof...it's gonna be 90f again today! Ouch...hazy, and also...smoggy. Lots or air pollution, mainly from cars and trucks, out east, in the cities/burbs.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

We should be using the water, wind, and sun to make our homes and gadgets run.

(If anyone get's that reference without googling it I'll be amazed.)


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> We should be using the water, wind, and sun to make our homes and gadgets run.
> 
> (If anyone get's that reference without googling it I'll be amazed.)


I'm guessing it's from an anime?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

We just need fusion energy and we're good.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm guessing it's from an anime?


If you consider 80s american cartoons to raise environmental concerns anime, then yes.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm guessing it's from an anime?


did someone say anime? *weeaboo intensifies*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> If you consider 80s american cartoons to raise environmental concerns anime, then yes.


Captain planet?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> If you consider 80s american cartoons to raise environmental concerns anime, then yes.


Then I'm guessing it's from Captain Planet?


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Nope lol. Sun Tots and the Smoggies


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

The Smoggies try to steal their magical Sun Coral which keeps the Sun Tots forever young. The pollution puts the reef in danger so they're always at eachothers throats.

And like, the Sun Tots use windmills and bicycle power and shit to run their homes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The Smoggies try to steal their magical Sun Coral which keeps the Sun Tots forever young. The pollution puts the reef in danger so they're always at eachothers throats.
> 
> And like, the Sun Tots use windmills and bicycle power and shit to run their homes.


We could use some modern environmental awareness kid shows nowadays, in a way that isn't all in your face about it.


----------



## Dreva (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Mornin' to everyone!
> 
> 
> Haven't seen you around here much, what's up?




Being busy and too lazy to scroll back few pages each day to figure out what's going on with this thread.  

Whatcha doin?


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Smelling flowers in my garden. I prefer petunias because they smell the best.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 3, 2018)

I found one of my things of black powder might go load up the cap and ball revolver and take a few shots at the target.


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Smelling flowers in my garden. I prefer petunias because they smell the best.



*sprays all your flowers*

...with an organic insecticide to keep them pretty. Ya didn't think I'd be that mean, did ya?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 3, 2018)

finishing up a commission yeet


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

The flowers are starting to return around my house again. Thankfully they are getting plenty of rain.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 3, 2018)

The trees in my front yard haven't bloomed yet. Think I might post a picture once they do, though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

I have flowers blooming out my window







I'm too lazy to rip it off


----------



## Dreamline (May 3, 2018)

We have trees in the parking lot that are blooming at work, which is pretty.

The potted flowers inside are all vibrant too.

And they like to drop petals on the floor that I have to clean up. :v


----------



## Telnac (May 3, 2018)

*I attempt to land, but fail spectacularly and crash into a brick wall.  The brick wall falls onto me, causing the ground to cave in.  All the buildings surrounding the newly formed sinkhole fall into it.  A gas main ruptures and sparks from a severed electrical line ignites it, turning the pile of rubble into an oven.*

That's about how my morning's going. 

I hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I've had a conversation with a person and currently I'm considering their viewpoints in a thoughtful fashion. His views are interesting!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I've had a conversation with a person and currently I'm considering their viewpoints in a thoughtful fashion. His views are interesting!


Awwww. That's so kind of you. :3


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Lol. Open chat is much more interesting the way I do it now. It's more engaging. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2018)

Extremely engaging. So engaging we can't engage anymore.

This level of engagement makes everything pale in comparison. :3


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I think only Assassinator caught on so far. >:3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2018)

I think so too. And Simo. And I think Rimna caught a glimpse of it too. <3


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

lol. The only legitimate conversation I've made in the last 3 pages were about the god damn Sun Tots ffs.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I've had a conversation with a person and currently I'm considering their viewpoints in a thoughtful fashion. His views are interesting!


did someone say fashion? o3o


----------



## Massan Otter (May 3, 2018)

I dunno, I'm viewing it the same way as when I read Inherent Vice - not bothering with trying to figure anything out, just being swept along in a state of benign puzzlement!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2018)

Wtf is a Sun Tot? Should I be worried that this might be some sort of secret code? Or highly inoffensive slang?


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

The show is called The Smoggies I guess. I just looked it up. I watched it when I was real young.




Wait how the hell did they construct photovoltaic panels without manufacturing them? Something is fishy here...


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I've had a conversation with a person and currently I'm considering their viewpoints in a thoughtful fashion. His views are interesting!


I would love to what about.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The show is called The Smoggies I guess. I just looked it up. I watched it when I was real young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut? Smoggies?

Never even heard of. :V


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I would love to what about.


It was about all of the charity work I've been doing over the years, and the joy I've brought to those in need. I appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lol. Open chat is much more interesting the way I do it now. It's more engaging. :3


I'm confused.  Have you been editing your posts immediately after posting them, you sly wolf sheep?
I've got my eagle eyes on you :V


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm confused.  Have you been editing your posts immediately after posting them, you sly wolf sheep?
> I've got my eagle eyes on you :V


Mebe...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have flowers blooming out my window
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re too lazy to rip it off but will take a picture of it standing presumably the same distance away?  You’re a silly panda


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mebe...


Well don't shitpost yourself too hard ; you had me scared for a hot minute there.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Go to page 2034 lol.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Go to page 2034 lol.


Just saying, email notifications show the unedited message, so don't go too overboard with the shitposting.
I can see everything :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mebe...


Mebe, beby~~





Here, some cancer for you. :3


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well don't shitpost yourself too hard ; you had me scared for a hot minute there.



OMG, the sheep will be wearing diapers, at this pace!


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Just saying, email notifications show the unedited message, so don't go too overboard with the shitposting.
> I can see everything :V


Lol I didn't know that honestly. I figured it was the pefect crime! I wasn't being derogatory; just awful. :3 I guess I'd better stop.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lol I didn't know that honestly. I figured it was the pefect crime! I wasn't being derogatory; just awful. :3 I guess I'd better stop.


I don't mind (as long as you keep it reasonable).  I saw one of the original posts, and was _*this close*_ to doing an intervention or something.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I'm honestly surprised someone would even want notifications sent directly to their email. Why do you do that?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm honestly surprised someone would even want notifications sent directly to their email. Why do you do that?


I'm a nerd :V
I have an entire email-filter set up for FAF.  That way I can get phone notifications if someone responds to a DM or something.


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)

*wonders if the sheep has been drinking*  :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> *wonders if the sheep has been drinking*  :V


Whatever it is, they haven't had enough :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm a nerd :V
> I have an entire email-filter set up for FAF.  That way I can get phone notifications if someone responds to a DM or something.



Pings the dragon for no reason


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Pings the dragon for no reason


Ping received.
response time: 120,000 milliseconds
ttl: 20 minutes


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Ping received.
> response time: 120,000 milliseconds
> ttl: 20 minutes



Too slow!


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

I was trying to make my own fun is all. The content was despicable but I feel like if someone did manage to get a quote everyone would be smart enough to understand how obvious it was that I was just joking.

The forum has been sort of stale lately and I didn't realize those would remain in-tact past their fleeting purpose. I was more or less testing the waters to see what I could get away with, but I've had my fun.

Back to normal forum posting activities. ;3

They were all assaults on my own character if I remember correctly lol.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Too slow!


Sorry, but now that net neutrality is gone, your ISP is probably slowing down your connection due to all that yiff XD


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I was trying to make my own fun is all. The content was despicable but I feel like if someone did manage to get a quote everyone would be smart enough to understand how obvious it was that I was just joking.
> 
> The forum has been sort of stale lately and I didn't realize those would remain in-tact past their fleeting purpose. I was more or less testing the waters to see what I could get away with, but I've had my fun.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it.  I hate being a party pooper and ruining your fun, but some of those posts were breaking forum rules and I'd miss you if you got kicked off the forums due to a misunderstanding.

Have a hug.

"normal forum posting activities" lol, as if :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 3, 2018)

G'mornin everyone, how goes it?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'mornin everyone, how goes it?


Not much, just being a standard party pooper :V

How are you?


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Not much, just being a standard party pooper :V
> 
> How are you?


Doin alright~  Just made an investment so I'm hooking it up to the TV now to see how it goes.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Doin alright~  Just made an investment so I'm hooking it up to the TV now to see how it goes.


Oooh, nerd stuff!  What is it, what is it!

A friend of mine wanted to suggest you a horror game: Have you heard of "SCP: Secret Laboratory"?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The show is called The Smoggies I guess. I just looked it up. I watched it when I was real young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to get high to that shit.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 3, 2018)

FFS I GOT THE DEVIL TAROT CARD


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Oooh, nerd stuff!  What is it, what is it!
> 
> A friend of mine wanted to suggest you a horror game: Have you heard of "SCP: Secret Laboratory"?


A Nintendo Switch lol, I've been meaning to get one for a while.  Despite my better judgement.
(so nothing too serious)

Also yeah I have heard of it, that's the silly multiplayer game based on SCP Containment Breach right?



Oakie-Dokie said:


> FFS I GOT THE DEVIL TAROT CARD


I've always been fond of the Wheel of Fortune personally.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> A Nintendo Switch lol, I've been meaning to get one for a while.  Despite my better judgement.
> 
> Also yeah I have heard of it, that's the silly multiplayer game based on SCP Containment Breach right?
> 
> ...


Yeah.  I've never actually played it, but my old high-school friends are trying to drag me into it.
They say it's really fun with a big group, but still brings over some of the 'horror' feeling from Containment Breach.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

How much does a Nintendo Switch cost?


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I've always been fond of the Wheel of Fortune personally.



You mean there's a card based on the popular television game show?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How much does a Nintendo Switch cost?


I think they're around 300 USD (new) at the moment.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How much does a Nintendo Switch cost?


$469AUS



Simo said:


> You mean there's a card based on the popular television game show?


If you're lucky you get a prize!



DeeTheDragon said:


> Yeah.  I've never actually played it, but my old high-school friends are trying to drag me into it.
> They say it's really fun with a big group, but still brings over some of the 'horror' feeling from Containment Breach.


Yeah I'd probably play it in a group, cant see myself going out of my way otherwise.


----------



## peepo2399 (May 3, 2018)

hello hello everyone


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 3, 2018)

I just realized that I only have 22 days of Highschool left. 

Less than a month of public education is remaining in my life. I have very mixed feelings about this.


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> hello hello everyone


Hullo cartoon kitty.


----------



## peepo2399 (May 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I just realized that I only have 22 days of Highschool left.
> 
> Less than a month of public education is remaining in my life. I have very mixed feelings about this.


be happy about it. I'm still in school and failing. was supposed to graduate last year but I'm behind and have to probably stay for another year and a half or even 2.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 3, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> hello hello everyone


G'day peepo



DragonMaster21 said:


> I just realized that I only have 22 days of Highschool left.
> 
> Less than a month of public education is remaining in my life. I have very mixed feelings about this.


Don't worry, that's when the real fun starts.

*Thats when taxes start.*
Dont worry you'll be fine mate, lol.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I just realized that I only have 22 days of Highschool left.
> 
> Less than a month of public education is remaining in my life. I have very mixed feelings about this.


see i still have 3 years in High School
but at the same time i'm technically in college
so idk how to feel anymore


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Waiting to get banned I think :3


----------



## Dongding (May 3, 2018)

Bringin' it back to The Smoggies. I can't stop cracking up at work because that's basically what I am. I'm a Smoggie.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I just realized that I only have 22 days of Highschool left.
> 
> Less than a month of public education is remaining in my life. I have very mixed feelings about this.


Like I always tell my kids at work, being older and becoming an adult doesn’t make your problems go away, you just become responsible for them.  Don’t worry, everyone sucks at being an adult and no one’s gonna judge you.  At least they shouldn’t.  Even your parents who so many folks think their parents are the greatest people alive?  They’re not.  They’re just adults that suck like the rest of us.  we all just do what we can


----------



## AppleButt (May 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I just realized that I only have 22 days of Highschool left.
> 
> Less than a month of public education is remaining in my life. I have very mixed feelings about this.



Graduating high school was the best day of my life.  I will never forget that feeling. 

Good luck on your endeavors.  Just roll with it. It’s what we all do.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 3, 2018)

i see Panic! in concert in 3 months ish omgg i'm gonna cry


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i see Panic! in concert in 3 months ish omgg i'm gonna cry


Concert? What do you play?

I play French Horn and I have concert in less than a month!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I just realized that I only have 22 days of Highschool left.
> 
> Less than a month of public education is remaining in my life. I have very mixed feelings about this.


Look at your options outside of highschool and weigh everything. I know you're in MN like me.

Keep in mind colleges here like to toot the 98% of graduates have a job bla bla. That's because they put it in if you don't have a job you can't graduate.

Weigh out the pros and cons of everything and truly look at the careers in the field.

Seriously I'd recommend against jumping into college instantly unless you're one of the few lucky fucks whose been given a free ride! And unless you're given a 75% of tuition scholarship avoid the U of M. They're the most pricey in the state.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

Okay, am I supposed to have another person to help me kill an Anjanath?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Okay, am I supposed to have another person to help me kill an Anjanath?


Haven't played MH World, so I won't be much help here.  But the game really can test your patience if you're going through it solo.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

I saw an ad comparing a political candidate to bacon today.  Now I'm just utterly confused.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Concert? What do you play?
> 
> I play French Horn and I have concert in less than a month!



oh nonononono
i meant i'm going to a Panic! At The Disco concert
although sometimes I play bass/electric/acoustic guitars for my dad's band over the summer and we go on tours and stuff it's great


----------



## AppleButt (May 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Seriously I'd recommend against jumping into college instantly unless you're one of the few lucky fucks whose been given a free ride!



I concur. 

I jumped in immediately before I was really prepared or knew what wanted to really do.  Dropped out and have found it hard to get the motivation to go back.  

Just take your time.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Haven't played MH World, so I won't be much help here.  But the game really can test your patience if you're going through it solo.


Honestly the rest of the monsters were pretty easy for me, with the exception of the Barroth (I literally threw my controller and I almost never get that angry) but I’m also most comfortable using the great sword which is doing jack shit against a fucking fire breathing T. rex


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I just realized that I only have 22 days of Highschool left.
> 
> Less than a month of public education is remaining in my life. I have very mixed feelings about this.


I don't want to tell you how to live your life, but if you have the opportunity to go to college or even have to work to put yourself through college, do it. College was a gamechanger for me. It exposed me to people and opportunities I never knew existed prior to going. I'd say know what your going to study by sophomore year so you're not credit crunching in the first semester of senior year like I had to in order to graduate on time. Now as for the stuff after college, like finding a job, it's much easier to do if you graduated with a college degree. You'll be more attractive in the job market and make more than if you didn't have the degree. As for student debt, I'm six years out and I've nearly paid mine off. (I also live with four other people, three of whom I met at college. This helps. Seriously, get roommate after college. It spreads the rent burden.) You might have to live frugally for a few years, but if you manage your debt properly, you can get out of it by the time you're 30-35. Darko probably knows a lot of the Minnesota colleges, but look into out of state options as well. A lot of states offer free tuition if you agree to work in the state for a certain amount of time after graduation. So do your research.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

Nobody knows true pain in monster hunter until they try DreadQueen Rathian 10 or Hyper Silver Rathalos/Golden Rathian


----------



## Telnac (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I saw an ad comparing a political candidate to bacon today.  Now I'm just utterly confused.


Always vote for more bacon.


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Look at your options outside of highschool and weigh everything. I know you're in MN like me.
> 
> Keep in mind colleges here like to toot the 98% of graduates have a job bla bla. That's because they put it in if you don't have a job you can't graduate.



“Job placement” is classified as ANY job (even a Ph.D graduate working at Wal-Mart), if I recall correctly.



> Weigh out the pros and cons of everything and truly look at the careers in the field.
> 
> Seriously I'd recommend against jumping into college instantly unless you're one of the few lucky fucks whose been given a free ride! And unless you're given a 75% of tuition scholarship avoid the U of M. They're the most pricey in the state.



And the expensive U of M is one of the “normal” public colleges. Their tuition pales in comparison to private places like Carleton and Macalester (I believe those are the two most expensive ones in the state). Many people, myself included, put a lot of time and money into postsecondary education, and we have very little to show for it.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nobody knows true pain in monster hunter until they try DreadQueen Rathian 10 or Hyper Silver Rathalos/Golden Rathian


I almost broke my controller on the fourth mission :V what are my chances of irl survival here


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I almost broke my controller on the fourth mission :V what are my chances of irl survival here


MH World was supposed to be easy. Didn't know it's still not newbie friendly still :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> MH World was supposed to be easy. Didn't know it's still not newbie friendly still :V
> 
> View attachment 31581


Just fucking @ me next time damn


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 3, 2018)

*rolls into chat*
*glares at everyone*
*rolls back out*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

My neighbor just got a new puppy. He is a Saint Bernard and he is adorable.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *rolls into chat*
> *glares at everyone*
> *rolls back out*


Don't be a noob, use a gif :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'day peepo
> 
> 
> Don't worry, that's when the real fun starts.
> ...





WithMyBearHands said:


> Like I always tell my kids at work, being older and becoming an adult doesn’t make your problems go away, you just become responsible for them.  Don’t worry, everyone sucks at being an adult and no one’s gonna judge you.  At least they shouldn’t.  Even your parents who so many folks think their parents are the greatest people alive?  They’re not.  They’re just adults that suck like the rest of us.  we all just do what we can





AppleButt said:


> Graduating high school was the best day of my life.  I will never forget that feeling.
> 
> Good luck on your endeavors.  Just roll with it. It’s what we all do.





DarkoKavinsky said:


> Look at your options outside of highschool and weigh everything. I know you're in MN like me.
> 
> Keep in mind colleges here like to toot the 98% of graduates have a job bla bla. That's because they put it in if you don't have a job you can't graduate.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

I'm planning on starting with Normandale- they've got a pretty good creative writing course, from what I've heard. Plus, generals.

What I'm most worried about is losing my friends... They're all people who are going places, you know? Whereas for me, my only talent is writing. I'm scared we'll lose touch. I know that this is an illogical fear, for most of them, but still... They're the only people I have ever considered telling that I'm gay in real life. I love my parents, but they don't get it, whereas I feel like I can trust most of my friends...

With graduation, though, I'm afraid that I'll lose any opportunity to let them know the truth. I'm also worried that they might feel hurt that I waited so long to tell them when I do.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm planning on starting with Normandale- they've got a pretty good creative writing course, from what I've heard. Plus, generals.
> 
> ...


You may want to wait until you're independent and on your own to tell your parents, to be on the safe side.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm planning on starting with Normandale- they've got a pretty good creative writing course, from what I've heard. Plus, generals.
> 
> ...


I know this sucks to hear but it’s true.  Chances are you won’t keep in touch with the majority of people you’re going to school with.  I graduated seven years ago and I still talk to maybe four or five of them, and most are in the same boat I am.  Trust me, give it half a decade and you won’t remember most of them.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't be a noob, use a gif :V
> View attachment 31582


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 31584


ImbaAnimalAbuse.gif :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> ImbaAnimalAbuse.gif :V


Just a shakey faux.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> oh nonononono
> i meant i'm going to a Panic! At The Disco concert
> although sometimes I play bass/electric/acoustic guitars for my dad's band over the summer and we go on tours and stuff it's great


Oh. I was confused. Oops XD Don’t worry, you shouldn’t panic.

On a scale of 1 to 10, how good are you at dancing? (Assuming that’s what you’re talking about)


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh. I was confused. Oops XD Don’t worry, you shouldn’t panic.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10, how good are you at dancing? (Assuming that’s what you’re talking about)


I think you're still confused?  Panic! At The Disco is a band  XD


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I think you're still confused?  Panic! At The Disco is a band  XD


Oh! He’s not panicking? I don’t all these things so I just automatically assume.


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *Thats when taxes start.*



we don't have to do taxes though our employers do it for us


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 3, 2018)




----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 31588



https://www.dietpillswatchdog.com/biotrust-ic-5/


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 3, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> https://www.dietpillswatchdog.com/biotrust-ic-5/


Recently got moved to the attic. Used to be my fathers office. A lot of his shit is still here.


----------



## GreenZone (May 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Recently got moved to the attic. Used to be my fathers office. A lot of his shit is still here.



wait so you never lived on your own before? and you want to move states?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 4, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> wait so you never lived on your own before? and you want to move states?


Cant fucking afford to here. Economically not viable. Between lack of stable jobs, high taxes, extremely high rent. Its more common than you think.


----------



## GreenZone (May 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Cant fucking afford to here. Economically not viable. Between lack of stable jobs, high taxes, extremely high rent. Its more common than you think.



how about maybe you chill my home city is one of the most wealthy and expensive cities to live in the world i know what its like i was kicked out of home when i was age its hard especially when we have laws that rent can't be anymore than something like 30% if your income i was on the streets homeless for the first 9 ish months 

what i'm saying is you will struggle really hard


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 4, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> how about maybe you chill my home city is one of the most wealthy and expensive cities to live in the world i know what its like i was kicked out of home when i was age its hard especially when we have laws that rent can't be anymore than something like 30% if your income i was on the streets homeless for the first 9 ish months
> 
> what i'm saying is you will struggle really hard


Cool so I’ll just stay here and die without any long term way of sustaining myself.

It’s gonna be a struggle but guess what those little lovely laws about rent don’t exist here. Rent burdening is a massive issue. The going rate for a single bedroom around where I live is 1200 a month. In the country.

You can get a crack den studio for 600 with a murder stain ceiling and cops knocking your door frequently.

I have friends in the cites who are paying out most of their income to rent. Like having to decide if they really need to eat... levels of out the fucking ass.

There’s no damn jobs here. Down south there are. My parents had to do this crap when they were young when the east coast was dying. 

I’m a certified welder and I can’t survive and there’s no damn jobs.


----------



## GreenZone (May 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> The going rate for a single bedroom around where I live is 1200 a month. In the country.


oh how i weep for you we (sarcasm) you'd actually be lucky to find anything that cheap around my city looking up prices now the average going rate is $1000... a week.... 


DarkoKavinsky said:


> Cool so I’ll just stay here and die without any long term way of sustaining myself.


you're 23 you were growing up in a time where it was well known that laboring jobs like trucking mining boiler making wielding etc were going out of style and that tech jobs are the way to go 

if you're a hands on person become and Electrical Fitter thye get a fair bit of $$$$ and always have jobs my advice? get somewhere local for at least a year until you know what its like living by yourself and you still have that family support net


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 4, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> oh how i weep for you we (sarcasm) you'd actually be lucky to find anything that cheap around my city looking up prices now the average going rate is $1000... a week....
> 
> you're 23 you were growing up in a time where it was well known that laboring jobs like trucking mining boiler making wielding etc were going out of style and that tech jobs are the way to go
> 
> if you're a hands on person become and Electrical Fitter thye get a fair bit of $$$$ and always have jobs my advice? get somewhere local for at least a year until you know what its like living by yourself and you still have that family support net


Fathers in IT that’s worlds dying here too. Even high end shit is dying here. Yeah I get it where you live is fucking pricey. Frankly what you have to say on the subject is irrelevant because you’re literally on an island on the other side of the bloody world!

Our worlds are far apart.

So yeah you live in an Orwellian townhouse area but at least you can survive. I live in a fucking area where the only real stable jobs are retail and any career changes are unstable.

So unless I move back to the cities try to get a job there struggle and say fuck it open up old contacts and become a contract hitter. There’s fuck and all here!

So I’m literally better off collecting my unemployment since the temp agency backed themselves into a corner and trying to find a job else where as I save every check.

My life has been a constant up hill battle and I’m used to this shit.

So my options are get out of dodge. Try to find a job and go through the same shit get laid off again. Or go back to the cities and become a criminal.

I’m picking up and getting the fuck out of this hell hole.


----------



## GreenZone (May 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah I get it where you live is fucking pricey



home city not current city i move around a lot for work 

what i'm getting at is you come off as "everyone feel sorry for me the worlds out to get me" 

my city is more expensive than your city NYC is more expensive than my city London is more expensive than NYC there's always going to be more expensive cities and people struggling harder at least you have a job if i'm totally honest we have people here who have been killing themselves over applying for 200 jobs a week and not getting any call backs for 5+ years


----------



## GreenZone (May 4, 2018)

look if i was you i'd change careers network architecture and cyber security are currently two really high paying jobs with not many qualified


----------



## Yvvki (May 4, 2018)

I don't think he can afford to do that... 
Student loans are a killer... :C


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

have you ever made a kid salty?

Because I just did, and he tried to fight me, but I just walked away.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 4, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> look if i was you i'd change careers network architecture and cyber security are currently two really high paying jobs with not many qualified


Frankly getting into more debt on whats hot now isn't a smart choice given my circumstances.

And thats even assuming one can GET the job if you get the qualification. Yeah the job markets suck and frankly the companies here would rather bring over H1B from india than hire locally. Its less about qualifications and more fudging stuff to make it easier for them.  As you've said theres people applying to everything and getting nothing back. In my situation at least I don't have college debt looming over my head. We have a family friend in the IT world who got laid off from his 150k job. He's been frantically searching for work here.

Only the debt of a bad relationship and few mistake linger over my head, not student debt thank gods. Getting out of this state for more opportunities is better than staying here and struggling for no reason.

I've consolidated my debt and all of my payments (across the board) are now roughly 450 a month after careful financial juggling. I was saving money for this move as I saw the writing on the wall for the lay off a head of time. 

Theres plenty of jobs in Texas I qualify for. Even then the temp agencies there actually offer benefits, which is unheard of around here. This isn't a matter of "oh woe is me I lost my job." Frankly getting laid off was good as now I can collect unemployment and try to figure out the best course of action and try to get things sorted out.  This will take time and if need be I'll suck up my damned pride and go work a retail job in order to collect the money to move, but as it sits right any effort to stay here takes more effort than going elsewhere.

I have experience with welding all metals except titanium with GTAW and GMAW. I'm certified in GMAW. I just wish I would have been able to work a month longer with this company as then I would have been more financially set to move.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> have you ever made a kid salty?
> 
> Because I just did, and he tried to fight me, but I just walked away.


Good on you.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Good on you.


I feel accomplished in life... mainly because that kid was actually 2 years older than me but acts like a 5 year old.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I feel accomplished in life... mainly because that kid was actually 2 years older than me but acts like a 5 year old.


You'll see that even in adults.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> You'll see that even in adults.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll be eager to look for these people


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll be eager to look for these people


you can spot them from a mile away. My personal favorite are the 40 year old men with DUI's under their belts who act like middle schoolers. They're the most unstable.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> you can spot them from a mile away. My personal favorite are the 40 year old men with DUI's under their belts who act like middle schoolers. They're the most unstable.


I’ll be looking out for those.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> have you ever made a kid salty?
> 
> Because I just did, and he tried to fight me, but I just walked away.


@ all 7 siblings, simultaneously, about 5 minutes ago


----------



## Astus (May 4, 2018)

I finally have more than $100 in the bank ;-; it's a miracle... 



Spoiler: Babyfur junk



*looks online and sees new diapers with cute patterns 15% off* >.> why must the world tease me so... of course the one thing that could help me feel less stressed can be so expensive


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> $100


When you laugh at someone for being poor but you realized you have student loans to pay


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh. I was confused. Oops XD Don’t worry, you shouldn’t panic.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10, how good are you at dancing? (Assuming that’s what you’re talking about)


-3 i suck


----------



## Kiaara (May 4, 2018)

I am sleepy ;-;


----------



## Astus (May 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I am sleepy ;-;



Hi sleepy, nice to meet you ~


----------



## Kiaara (May 4, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Hi sleepy, nice to meet you ~


-_-


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I am sleepy ;-;


Then sleep!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Then sleep!


----------



## Dreamline (May 4, 2018)

Welp.

I am old now.

25 years old.

\o/


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> Welp.
> 
> I am old now.
> 
> ...


Congrats, mister


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 4, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> Welp.
> 
> I am old now.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!

Now get off the internet and go enjoy the rest of your life :V


----------



## Yvvki (May 4, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> Welp.
> 
> I am old now.
> 
> ...


I'm a year older then you. ☆ What is my life even...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

So just earlier, I went and did a bit of stalking at @Dreamline 
Since I know he's of legal age, I should figure out if he's gay or straight.
Went to his forum profile and see no FA account but see a twitter. 
Went there and saw nothing. No NSFW or shit like that, just boring stuff

Well atleast I know he takes in anti-depressants and owns a black dog. 
Saw a Pokemon Christmas tree (which is the only thing that caught my eye) his tweets as far as I can see are about how busy work is with black Friday 

He doesn't have much followers so he ends up just turning his Twitter into a journal that nobody reads. 

Couple of 3ds screenshot, likes Yu-Gi-Oh and alot of Mii games.


----------



## Dreamline (May 4, 2018)

GDI lmao, I should've figured someone would do that!

I mean, I had, like, 10 followers on Twitter. I still talk to them on Discord and Telegram. Just that a lot happened and stuff I was going through. Ny last post was before I nuked my Twitter. <_<

Also you forgot my cat!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> I should've figured someone would do that!


You'll have to forgive me. I normally like to know what I'm eating. :V



Dreamline said:


> Also you forgot my cat!


It took me 5 minutes of scrolling (including time of image load) to see your Cate. It took so much of my energy to get to that picture, you owe me your leftovers >:U


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So just earlier, I went and did a bit of stalking at @Dreamline


aha! you'll never stalk me mwahahahaaaaa


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> aha! you'll never stalk me mwahahahaaaaa


You'll have to tickle me willy first :V


----------



## Telnac (May 4, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> Welp.
> 
> I am old now.
> 
> ...


*lol* I turn 45 in August.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 4, 2018)

it's furcking 84 degrees kill me i'm in all black


----------



## Dreamline (May 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Since I know he's of legal age, I should figure out if he's gay or straight.




I mean, if you want to know...



Spoiler



I'm mostly asexual, though I consider myself gay otherwise.

So yeah.


----------



## Blue Fire (May 4, 2018)

.............                                                                                           ............
           ................                                                                ..............
                          ...............                                     .............
                                        .......................................
I am bored.... So I spent time typing periods. w0W


----------



## Ginza (May 4, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it's furcking 84 degrees kill me i'm in all black



The struggle qwq

What are the temps over by you?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 4, 2018)

*falls in thread face first* 

Ouch! Worth it.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *falls in thread face first*
> 
> Ouch! Worth it.


Sounds like we need a "slippery when wet" sign for the forums.

No running in the hallways :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 4, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sounds like we need a "slippery when wet" sign for the forums.
> 
> No running in the hallways :V


I can't help it. I get excited easily!


----------



## Ginza (May 4, 2018)

Man, am I the only one who laughs my ass off at this xD






I’ve watched it like 4 times now lol


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 4, 2018)

I'm bored out of my mind but it's too early to go to bed. This sucks.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Man, am I the only one who laughs my ass off at this xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. Watching it now.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 4, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976055150371655680


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So just earlier, I went and did a bit of stalking at @Dreamline
> Since I know he's of legal age, I should figure out if he's gay or straight.
> Went to his forum profile and see no FA account but see a twitter.
> Went there and saw nothing. No NSFW or shit like that, just boring stuff
> ...


Just why?


----------



## Belatucadros (May 4, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Man, am I the only one who laughs my ass off at this xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha I fucking lost it when she did the chicken dance


----------



## Ginza (May 4, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Hahahaha I fucking lost it when she did the chicken dance



Everything about that video has me dead xD


----------



## Telnac (May 4, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Hahahaha I fucking lost it when she did the chicken dance


I lost it there too.


----------



## AppleButt (May 4, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Man, am I the only one who laughs my ass off at this xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lemme just roll around in the grass LOL!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 4, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Man, am I the only one who laughs my ass off at this xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When she did the chicken dance and rolled around in the grass, I couldn't hold it in any longer.


----------



## Dreamline (May 4, 2018)

Eventually, I can stay home lonh enough to watch that. Eventually.

Got off of work an hour ago, and now we're going aomewhere fancy to eat.

With alcohol.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 4, 2018)

I love having a night out at dinner. Where are you going?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 4, 2018)

So apparently it's ok to discuss fetishism in the fandom off-site but it's not ok to on-site. This fandom is anything but clean and pure so I find this rather hypocritical.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 4, 2018)

Aaaaaaah all my employees are doing so fucking well tonight, I haven’t had to do anything but coach the new people who are already doing better than my “eagles”.  This must be what it feels like to have a successful shift omg I fucking love them so much


----------



## Dongding (May 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love having a night out at dinner. Where are you going?


He's goin' to Red Lobster no doubt.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 4, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So apparently it's ok to discuss fetishism in the fandom off-site but it's not ok to on-site. This fandom is anything but clean and pure so I find this rather hypocritical.


What do you mean by "off-site" and "on-site"?


----------



## Dreamline (May 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love having a night out at dinner. Where are you going?



We're at a fancy place called the Sandpiper, which seems like an Idaho only place. Haven't been here before, so we'll see how it is!

EDIT: Funny enough, Red Lobster was the first option.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He's goin' to Red Lobster no doubt.


y'all rich af i had butter noodles and a night of cleaning out a garage to get my Jeep inside


----------



## Dongding (May 4, 2018)

I exclusively go to Red Lobster as my fancy choice. It isn't a "fancy" restaurant per se, but they have good food and it still feels like a cut above the rest.

It's nice to cut loose and just not worry about the cost of a meal once in a while.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 4, 2018)

Turns out not going to the track, but apparently you can place bets online?  Imma see about earning me a little money.  I’m actually pretty good when it comes to gambling, just because I know to bet on the best odds (lower payout, higher chance of success) and I tap out the second I at least break even.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 4, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: The Ludwig Theatre - RP Area wanna join bois?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Turns out not going to the track, but apparently you can place bets online?  Imma see about earning me a little money.  I’m actually pretty good when it comes to gambling, just because I know to bet on the best odds (lower payout, higher chance of success) and I tap out the second I at least break even.


Is it the Grand Nationals now? Holy Molly!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is it the Grand Nationals now? Holy Molly!


Nah mang it’s where the entire city shuts down for a two minute horse race and let kids out of school  the Wednesday before so they can go watch their parents drink and gamble... if they’re not doing it themselves.

Also anyone who drinks mint juleps is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Dreamline (May 4, 2018)

B-day dinner was amazing. Ribeye was good, and wine was good.

Also, they had a chocolate espresso cake thing, but was in a sundae glass. That one was -really- good. You could tell it was made well too with the texture.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> B-day dinner was amazing. Ribeye was good, and wine was good.


It's your birthday? V:


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> B-day dinner was amazing. Ribeye was good, and wine was good.
> 
> Also, they had a chocolate espresso cake thing, but was in a sundae glass. That one was -really- good. You could tell it was made well too with the texture.


...

I don't know you, but...

~Ahem~

Happy Birthday!

(Starts at 00:45)


----------



## Dongding (May 4, 2018)

AoraTheWolf said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: The Ludwig Theatre - RP Area wanna join bois?


I only like teh peepee and vagoo RPs.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 4, 2018)

Did someone say, arrrrrr  peeeee?  :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I only like teh peepee and vagoo RPs.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> pee?  :V


Disgustang >:U


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Disgustang >:U


Do you wish to continue?  Yes or no?  :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Do you wish to continue?  Yes or no?  :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 4, 2018)

Good Mornin'


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

I've only done story, DnD, and slice of life RP.

I dunno what depraved stuff y'all think of when you talk RP. 

:V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Good Mornin'
> View attachment 31635


Bonjour, Monsieur PB!

Comment allez-vous?



Spoiler: Translation



Good day, mister PolarizedBear. (AKA best polar bear)

How does it go?/ How are you?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 4, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I've only done story, DnD, and slice of life RP.
> 
> I dunno what depraved stuff y'all think of when you talk RP.
> 
> :V


I've only ever done pathfinder.  Just really wanted to reference a Vinesauce video  d:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Good Mornin'
> View attachment 31635


T.T PB stop leaving me!


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> T.T PB stop leaving me!


I'll be alive more once my family is all sorted out.  
Got some very good news today so I'm excited to visit the hospital again today.



DragonMaster21 said:


> Bonjour, Monsieur PB!
> 
> Comment allez-vous?
> 
> ...



Hah!  I'm doin' great mate, how are ya doin?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'll be alive more once my family is all sorted out.
> Got some very good news today so I'm excited to visit the hospital again today.
> 
> 
> ...


That's good to hear.

Marazhu was so lonely he joined a discord channel :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'll be alive more once my family is all sorted out.
> Got some very good news today so I'm excited to visit the hospital again today.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ok. I was out sick today and the loneliness got to me a bit, but I'm fine now.

Finished FMA:B for the second time. Now I definitely need something else to watch.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 4, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> Marazhu was so lonely he joined a discord channel :V


Truly the ultimate depravity.



DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm ok. I was out sick today and the loneliness got to me a bit, but I'm fine now.
> 
> Finished FMA:B for the second time. Now I definitely need something else to watch.


Could always watch Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, its one of the only real action shows I could get into.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 4, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm ok. I was out sick today and the loneliness got to me a bit, but I'm fine now.
> 
> Finished FMA:B for the second time. Now I definitely need something else to watch.


I was about to suggest FLCL, but that may leave you scarred and confused for years to come :V


----------



## Astus (May 4, 2018)

I can't wait to get a snuggled up and cozy, and then hop right into bed -_-


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2018)




----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I was about to suggest FLCL, but that may leave you scarred and confused for years to come :V


After looking it up, I'll pass, thanks.

Urgh, I wish Ancient Magus Bride was postponed so it could stay faithful to the manga, which is still going on... 

I love that magic system.

And the music.

And the emotional bits of the story.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> View attachment 31641


Holy shit! We're going furry nation!


----------



## Blue Fire (May 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I exclusively go to Red Lobster as my fancy choice. It isn't a "fancy" restaurant per se, but they have good food and it still feels like a cut above the rest.
> 
> It's nice to cut loose and just not worry about the cost of a meal once in a while.


Yes it is, but when I come out of Texas roadhouse and see the 100 dollar bill my family racks up, you realize that letting loose is nice while you are doing it! Lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Holy shit! We're going furry nation!


www.phoenixnewtimes.com: Representative Kelly Townsend Wants to Know What a Furry Is


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I can't wait to get a snuggled up and cozy, and then hop right into bed -_-


I just went "Aww, that's so damn cute!", thinking about your Fursona sleeping peacefully next to the teddybear in bed.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 4, 2018)

Old Forester obviously doesn’t know how to “Derby like a local” bc if they did they would be advertising bourbon roasted turkey for a hot brown.  

Sorry for all the Ville spam but I’m picky about how it’s represented, it makes me so mad I’m seeing Big Red (*yessss nailed it*)

God I miss it so much


----------



## Lexiand (May 5, 2018)

just 3 more levels for 120


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 5, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> just 3 more levels for 120


Arbitrary numbers, woo! Congratulations!


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Arbitrary numbers, woo! Congratulations!


Hi there Kiyo, long time no see!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 5, 2018)

Hows everyone doing? I just did a bunch of drawing.


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Hows everyone doing? I just did a bunch of drawing.



I DON'T WANT ANY MORE MAIL! ;_;


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I DON'T WANT ANY MORE MAIL! ;_;


Ssssh ssssh *hugs* there’s no mail here. Everything’s fine. I promise.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 5, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi there Kiyo, long time no see!


I have been very busy (pun avoided). I got caught in a loop of being too tired to type or do anything and just watch videos until I crash.


DarkoKavinsky said:


> Hows everyone doing? I just did a bunch of drawing.


Reminds me that I should because I promised a bunch of people I'd start drawing something that I don't even know if I have the time for.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 5, 2018)

Hey does anyone know if Infinity War is worth seeing if yer a lil bit picky with superhero movies?  I havent really cared for alot of em but people have been talkin' about this one alot.


----------



## Dreva (May 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hey does anyone know if Infinity War is worth seeing if yer a lil bit picky with superhero movies?  I havent really cared for alot of em but people have been talkin' about this one alot.



Personally I like it although admittedly it wasn't among the top caliber among the MCU movies. But then to understand the canon for the following marvel movies in the future you definitely should watch this one. You won't regret spending your money for the ticket.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 5, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Personally I like it although admittedly it wasn't among the top caliber among the MCU movies. But then to understand the canon for the following marvel movies in the future you definitely should watch this one. You won't regret spending your money for the ticket.


Alright then, I'll give my roommate the okay.  He's been wantin' to go see it recently an has been harrassin' me about it. lol


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I have been very busy (pun avoided). I got caught in a loop of being too tired to type or do anything and just watch videos until I crash.
> 
> Reminds me that I should because I promised a bunch of people I'd start drawing something that I don't even know if I have the time for.


Omg... you are me... 3:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2018)

You know what I find cute and innocent


SveltColt said:


> just 3 more levels for 120


Just 3 more levels and you are as useless as  I am. xD

Wait..


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 5, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu   Genuinely curious, what's the benefit of a public bath instead of taking one at home?


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

Seeing phat cocks.


----------



## Skychickens (May 5, 2018)

There are CHICKENS. CHICKENS EVERYWHERE.

I hadn't a clue where else to put this. I just recently showed up on my honeymoon vacation (currently my wife is asleep and I can't) and the first thing we notice when we get out of the airport? There are chickens. There are just. Wild chickens. All. Over. The. Place.

I don't think I have ever been so charmed. I love chickens. I've seen some cool lizards too but didn't manage pictures yet. Even caught sight of some iguanas. I also got a fur kindasorta designed when I was on the plane for my sona's wife so. That worked out.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu   Genuinely curious, what's the benefit of a public bath instead of taking one at home?
> 
> View attachment 31662


It's like vending machines, shower on the go. Also plenty of people here live in sharehouseses with one bathroom. Chances are that you don't get to shower on time :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> There are CHICKENS. CHICKENS EVERYWHERE.
> 
> I hadn't a clue where else to put this. I just recently showed up on my honeymoon vacation (currently my wife is asleep and I can't) and the first thing we notice when we get out of the airport? There are chickens. There are just. Wild chickens. All. Over. The. Place.
> 
> I don't think I have ever been so charmed. I love chickens. I've seen some cool lizards too but didn't manage pictures yet. Even caught sight of some iguanas. I also got a fur kindasorta designed when I was on the plane for my sona's wife so. That worked out.


I hope you have fun on your honeymoon!  Take pictures!  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's like vending machines, shower on the go. Also plenty of people here live in sharehouseses with one bathroom. Chances are that you don't get to shower on time :V


That.  Actually makes alot of sense, alright then that's pretty neat.


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> There are CHICKENS. CHICKENS EVERYWHERE.
> 
> I hadn't a clue where else to put this. I just recently showed up on my honeymoon vacation (currently my wife is asleep and I can't) and the first thing we notice when we get out of the airport? There are chickens. There are just. Wild chickens. All. Over. The. Place.
> 
> I don't think I have ever been so charmed. I love chickens. I've seen some cool lizards too but didn't manage pictures yet. Even caught sight of some iguanas. I also got a fur kindasorta designed when I was on the plane for my sona's wife so. That worked out.


Well that’s a first...

Have fun on your honeymoon! :3


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> There are CHICKENS. CHICKENS EVERYWHERE
> 
> I hadn't a clue where else to put this..


Posting that directly after my post was probably the most appropriate place to post that to be honest.


----------



## Skychickens (May 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I hope you have fun on your honeymoon!  Take pictures!  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ
> 
> 
> That.  Actually makes alot of sense, alright then that's pretty neat.


I have already taken 113 pictures. OwO Granted some were of the wedding venue area but shhh.



Asassinator said:


> Well that’s a first...
> 
> Have fun on your honeymoon! :3


Right? I am thoroughly confused. Logic states lots people had chickens they didn't want anymore. They let them go. Now chickens roam free and are pests to everyone because tiny island.



Dongding said:


> Posting that directly after my post was probably the most appropriate place to post that to be honest.


I did snicker a bit right after I posted and had to go back and read what the hell was going on.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I hope you have fun on your honeymoon!  Take pictures!  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ
> 
> 
> That.  Actually makes alot of sense, alright then that's pretty neat.


Wanna play monster hunter?

FC please


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wanna play monster hunter?
> 
> FC please


Yes! Ill PM you my FC let me go plug it in.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 5, 2018)

Writer's block succkkks.

I have a bunch of awesome ideas flitting through my head, and yet none of them are translating into something I can actually put on paper.

Hmm... what _is _coming easily right now is slice of life. I'm gonna be posting a casual version of the RP from my interest check I made a while back. 

Wait, now I'm worried I won't even be able to write that.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Which MH do you guys have?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Which MH do you guys have?


Me and PB will MHgen


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Me and PB will MHgen


Cool, I heard that's the good one.

I only ever got MH4U back when it first came out, and I still haven't had the time to finish postgame  :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Cool, I heard that's the good one.
> 
> I only ever got MH4U back when it first came out, and I still haven't had the time to finish postgame  :V



MHgen is top notch. Gives me good feels


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler



God Eater > Monster Hunter


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 5, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Just a lenny face passing by


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> God Eater > Monster Hunter


Wrong

Monster Hunter > God Eater > Darksouls


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wrong
> 
> Monster Hunter > God Eater > Darksouls


You haven't even played Dark Souls yet   >:V

I am now a grumpy bird-dragon


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You haven't even played Dark Souls yet   >:V
> 
> I am now a grumpy bird-dragon


There there /pat 

You'll accept reality soon :V
If not PvP in terraria :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There there /pat
> 
> You'll accept reality soon :V
> If not PvP in terraria :V


1v1 me!  Screeeee!  :V


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wrong
> 
> Monster Hunter > God Eater > Darksouls


...Acceptable opinion. You will be spared.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> ...Acceptable opinion. You will be spared.


Thank you mi'lord, I shall do better next time :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There there /pat
> 
> You'll accept reality soon :V
> If not PvP in terraria :V


I wanna FITE u


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> Just a lenny face passing by


I can tend the rabbits, George?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

*busts into chat*
KIDS SUCK
*rips off referee outfit*
*cries violently*
*storms out*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> *busts into chat*
> KIDS SUCK
> *rips off referee outfit*
> *cries violently*
> *storms out*


what the fuck lol u ok


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> *busts into chat*
> KIDS SUCK
> *rips off referee outfit*
> *cries violently*
> *storms out*


U WOT M8?!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> what the fuck lol u ok


i'm never ok


Asassinator said:


> U WOT M8?!


I HATE CHILDREN!! i was reffing earlier this morning and a kid got mad cuz i called a handball on him so he cleated me and since i'm a ref i can't do anything but red card him then his parents got mad and complained to my boss ughh


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i'm never ok
> 
> I HATE CHILDREN!! i was reffing earlier this morning and a kid got mad cuz i called a handball on him so he cleated me and since i'm a ref i can't do anything but red card him then his parents got mad and complained to my boss ughh


Oh you mean the tiny children... Ok then, you may proceed with your rant


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh you mean the tiny children... Ok then, you may proceed with your rant


and then i went to go change into normal clothes and my little brother tries barging into my room and i keep telling him to get out and he sorta giggles and continues blocking me from closing the door and trying to shove his way in so i call my mom and she gets mad that i have my phone upstairs and then i have to babysit my nephews and my brother tonight and it's gonna be a NIGHTMARE


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 5, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh you mean the tiny children... Ok then, you may proceed with your rant


for future reference if you ever hear me complain about "these goddamn spoiled ass kids", I will most likely not be talking about you lol.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> and then i went to go change into normal clothes and my little brother tries barging into my room and i keep telling him to get out and he sorta giggles and continues blocking me from closing the door and trying to shove his way in so i call my mom and she gets mad that i have my phone upstairs and then i have to babysit my nephews and my brother tonight and it's gonna be a NIGHTMARE


Why does it matter where your phone is?  Sounds like you might wanna exercise some personal space yo


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I HATE CHILDREN!!


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2018)

Matilda was a good movie


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> for future reference if you ever hear me complain about "these goddamn spoiled ass kids", I will most likely not be talking about you lol.


Noted.


Battlechili said:


> Matilda was a good movie


never seen the movie, but I loved the book.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Matilda was a good movie


 It's still a good movie :V
Watching it is part of my passage to adulthood. I can empathize with miss trunchbull more than ever :V


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> and then i have to babysit my nephews and my brother tonight and it's gonna be a NIGHTMARE




i'm not good with kids cause they always want to set something on fire and i think that's cool too so i do it with them and now i can't look after my cousins kid anymore and i'm still paying off her car


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i'm not good with kids cause they always want to set something on fire and i think that's cool too so i do it with them and now i can't look after my cousins kid anymore and i'm still paying off her car


heck what did you do lol the only thing i've set on fire was a thanksgiving turducken


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> heck what did you do lol the only thing i've set on fire was a thanksgiving turducken



the kid said can i light mums car on fire but i thought he said can i light mums cat on fire


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the kid said can i light mums car on fire but i thought he said can i light mums cat on fire


So you’d let them light a cat on fire...

May i see you’re babysitting license?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> the kid said can i light mums car on fire but i thought he said can i light mums cat on fire


that is the best mistake ever omgg


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2018)

I don't have the patience for kids either. When they're young they don't listen and always try to follow you around if they look up to you. It's tiring. It makes my parents sad because I tell them I don't wanna have kids and they tell me I'm missing out. That raising kids is fun. They really want grandkids.

Never had to deal with any with an affinity for pyrotechnics though, lol.


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> So you’d let them light a cat on fire...
> 
> May i see you’re babysitting license?





Oakie-Dokie said:


> that is the best mistake ever omgg



i have bamboozled you both!

i don't ever see my cousins kids i'm not in Melbourne much and one of them has 4 kids and is married to a dead boring happy clappy accountant i cant stand


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i have bamboozled you both!
> 
> i don't ever see my cousins kids i'm not in Melbourne much and one of them has 4 kids and is married to a dead boring happy clappy accountant i cant stand


my nephews live in Florida and Maryland but they're here for Cinco De Mayo


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> my nephews live in Florida and Maryland but they're here for Cinco De Mayo



i normally see one or two of them at Christmas but i was doing things and stuff with work last Christmas

Actually for the past half decade i can only think of 2 Christmases ive spent home


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I don't have the patience for kids either. When they're young they don't listen and always try to follow you around if they look up to you. It's tiring. It makes my parents sad because I tell them I don't wanna have kids and they tell me I'm missing out. That raising kids is fun. They really want grandkids.
> 
> Never had to deal with any with an affinity for pyrotechnics though, lol.


Well we're helping with overpopulation and we're also ending our degenerate genepool


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You haven't even played Dark Souls yet   >:V
> 
> I am now a grumpy bird-dragon



DS is love.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

...and they want me to referee all this afternoon bye


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> DS is love.


*glances at hours played in DS*

DS is life.


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

some one mentioned this on a pod cast and now i can't stop watching it i forgot about this when it stopped airing in 2000


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

You mean you're actually watching Pepper Ann? That's as gross as watching Doug.


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You mean you're actually watching Pepper Ann? That's as gross as watching Doug.



if i want to watch something ive not seen in 18 years that reminds me of my childhood i will bitch


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> *glances at hours played in DS*
> 
> DS is life.


My PVP class of choice was harassment rolling shortbow archer who switches to parry tool once you become predictable trying to land a hit. Had a whip too just for fun to draw people in even more.

Loads of hunter charms and harrasment tools to make them desperate to land a hit.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

MH for the WIN! >:U


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> My PVP class of choice was harassment rolling shortbow archer who switches to parry tool once you become predictable trying to land a hit. Had a whip too just for fun to draw people in even more.
> 
> Loads of hunter charms and harrasment tools to make them desperate to land a hit.


Always wanted to try out a short-bow build, but then the Ringed City DLC came out...







...

And then they got a buff...

In Monster Hunter you're only allowed to use one Greatsword at a time.  This clearly makes Dark Souls the superior game.
I also ran a power-stance Demon's Great Hammer build in DS2  XD


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

My favorite build so far though has to be a pontiff's eye ring build.

You stack all the pontiff rings, put the old wolf curved sword on your back, and go to town with twin blades.


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

I played MH and quit after 3 days. Awful matchmaking that can't even get a single game going, and it's basically DS with awful character movement and no enemies to fight. I'll admit the boss monsters you hunt are interesting, but not any moreso than any of the bosses in DS.

Not to mention switching your offhand to hold your main weapon with 2 hands which provides unique attacks for every single weapon class.


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

This essay is killing my soul, there's only so much I can write about epigenetics causing mental prolems before I get mental problems :v


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> before I get mental problems



weren't you literally pining over some diapers that are too expensive for you to buy...


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2018)

Turns out i need new socks


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

modfox said:


> Turns out i need new socks



good to know? nike has some good socks


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> MH for the WIN! >:U


DS>monhun
even though they're extremely different


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

Really sucks because I was super excited to play it before I found out how trashy it was.

I was very envious of playstation users because of this franchise and was very let down.


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> weren't you literally pining over some diapers that are too expensive for you to buy...



It's a mental problem when it affects your activities of daily living ~ since it doesn't affect my activies of daily living, it's not a mental problem ;p


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It's a mental problem when it affects your activities of daily living ~ since it doesn't affect my activies of daily living, it's not a mental problem ;p



ahaha no,no its a mental problem mate...


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Really sucks because I was super excited to play it before I found out how trashy it was.
> 
> I was very envious of playstation users because of this franchise and was very let down.


It's certainly not a game for everyone.  I probably wouldn't have even enjoyed it if they didn't introduce more complex weapons like the kinsect glaive and charge blade.
I honestly never cared for the multiplayer either.  I just wanted to bash in some monstie heads XD


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ahaha no,no its a mental problem mate...


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or incorrectly classifying something as a mental illness...


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or incorrectly classifying something as a mental illness...



i'm not getting into a debate over this a grown ass man obsessing over children's diapers is a mental problem actually to be brutally honest if i found out one of my men was like that i'd pass it through the chain of command to get a psychological evaluation and a mental health plan done

the furry community is an echo chamber of weird shit


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ahaha no,no its a mental problem mate...



Since I don't have much time to explain, here's a quote from the DSM V

"A mental disorder is a syndrome characterized by clinically significant disturbance in an individual's cognition, emotional regulation, or behavior that reflects a dysfunction in the psychological, biological, or developmental processes underlying mental functioning. Mental disorders are usually associated with significant distress in social, occupational, or other important activities. An expectable or culturally approved response to a common stressor or loss, such as the death of a loved one, is not a mental disorder. Socially deviant behavior (e.g., political, religious, or sexual) and conflicts that are primarily between the individual and society are not mental disorders unless the deviance or conflict results from a dysfunction in the individual, as described above."


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

Give him a break. He's probably single handedly holding off the remnants of the Al-Qa'ida army. It's difficult to belittle people while posting on a furry forum whilst a hail of bullets crashing down around you. Split attention or whatever.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2018)

I was shitposting earlier but I genuinely don't like Monster Hunter or Dark Souls tbh. Combat is too slow and weighty for my tastes. Cautiously optimistic for Code Vein as far as Souls clones go. And then there's God Eater 3 for all my hunting needs.


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Give him a break. He's probably single handedly holding off the remnants of the Al-Qa'ida army. It's difficult to belittle people while posting on a furry forum whilst a hail of bullets crashing down around you. Split attention or whatever.



mate its listed as a mental condition its not a sound frame of mind you guys really aren't going to change my mind on that


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I was shitposting earlier but I genuinely don't like Monster Hunter or Dark Souls tbh. Combat is too slow and weighty for my tastes. Cautiously optimistic for Code Vein as far as Souls clones go. And then there's God Eater 3 for all my hunting needs.




what? monster hunter was around way longer than dark souls


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2018)

I know.
That's why I separated hunting games from Souls clones. They're different kinds of games all together.

I dunno how DS got brought up tbh.


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

It's unfortunate that another person's stress coping mechanisms are so intrusive to your day to day activities. It must be really hard to deal with all those terrorists and stuff with people saying things on the internet that you don't agree with. Maybe do some backflips with akimbo mac 11s. Might help...


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

ive never been a fan of dark souls isn't it a spiritual successor to an elder scrolls style RPG?


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

wait maybe it was blood borne


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2018)

Bloodborne is a PS4 exclusive Souls clone by the Dark Souls devs with slightly faster combat and guns.
None of these games have anything to do with Elder Scrolls.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 5, 2018)

Dark souls is a recreation/successor to the 1994 kings field and 1998 shadow tower games both from the same company who created Dark Souls, Fromsoft.
Dark Souls gets brought up alot with monhun because you hit big monster with stick, stamina, and weighted combat but thats really about it.


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> None of these games have anything to do with Elder Scrolls.



i said elder scrolls style there was a video on youtube about the series history and it said they both go back to a early 00s game that looked like Morrowind/hexen the lore of dark souls is based of said game or something


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> 1994 kings field and 1998 shadow tower games



yeah that's it


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> mate its listed as a mental condition its not a sound frame of mind you guys really aren't going to change my mind on that



It's not listed as a mental condition. If you link a valid source on that says it is, I'll have the capacity to believe you.


----------



## AppleButt (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> actually you know what Dongding fuck you man if you had bothered to even ask why i exploded like that i had a audible and visual PTSD flashback because you cunts always go on about cub shit i actually had to go see a mental health centre the following day kind of funny how several other users noticed i was not ok some one them genuinely concerned and asked if i was alright but there you being a smug asshole about it
> 
> also it wasn't single handed you dumb cunt two sections and an MSS section is almost an entire platoon dipshit



Why do you seem get angry in almost every thread you reply in?


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It's not listed as a mental condition. If you link a valid source on that says it is, I'll have the capacity to believe you.



i actually don't give a fuck go on the street and ask if its weird to anyone they'll say yes trying to say what you're doing is normal is one thing but when you start making fun of people who have been through abuse witnessed it or similar and your blatant talking about it and disregard for how others view it triggers an actual PTSD event in some one actually diagnosed with PTSD then you all need to take a look at yourselves in the mirror and really question your own morality and ethics


AppleButt said:


> Why do you seem get angry in almost every thread you reply in?


1. i come off as angry i'm not its a thing to do with my profession there's a name for it but i can't remember it off the top of my head
2. its not an off handed comment he's making fun of something that happened a few days ago they were talking about the usual cub BS to a point where it triggered my PTSD (something that may only happen once or twice a year now) after i got up to take a breather and i could hear and see something clear as day for a second or two and i went on a tirade about how i feel about the whole thing


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Why do you seem get angry in almost every thread you reply in?


Because he lives in a glass house.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 5, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hey does anyone know if Infinity War is worth seeing if yer a lil bit picky with superhero movies?  I havent really cared for alot of em but people have been talkin' about this one alot.


I saw it yesterday with my boss. It was better than your average Marvel movie. Just beware of the ending. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i actually don't give a fuck go on the street and ask if its weird to anyone they'll say yes



Just because people think something is socially weird, doesn't immediately make it a mental disorder. People in the UK probably think it's weird to drive on the right side of the road, doesn't mean everyone who drives on the right side of the road has a mental illness. mores and folkways are all subjective ideas that keep society in order, they don't necessarily speak the truth. 



GreenZone said:


> when you start making fun of people who have been through abuse witnessed it or similar and your blatant talking about it and disregard for how others view it triggers an actual PTSD event in some one actually diagnosed with PTSD then you all need to take a look at yourselves in the mirror and really question your own morality and ethics.



I'm not sure if you're referring to me, but I never made fun of you having PTSD or anything of the sort. And I'm extrapolating a bit, but I assume you're relating two different subjects to each other as cub =/= wearing diapers for stress relief or even because you have a diaper fetish. When I was a kid, I was in very stressful situations with my family almost loosing our house; on top of which, my mom wasn't being rational due to her most likely having borderline personality disorder. Seeing a person go from happy to threatening to go off and kill themselves because no one cares probably could have negative effects on a child. My brain somehow associated wearing diapers and childish things with being secure and safe; and that's how it likely came to be as it is today. I function as a normal adult every single day, though that aspect of my life is still leftover from my childhood. I indulge it because it is a nice and easy way for me to relieve my anxieties and re-energize myself, much like someone who plays video games to escape reality for a bit. If I was unable to function in society mentally without wearing diapers, if I had an attraction to children, or otherwise I was disturbed or disturbing other in my immediate life by wearing diapers or anything related in anyway; I would go and see a mental health professional to get myself evaluated and get help. But that is not the case. And so that's where I'm coming from in this whole thing.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> actually you know what Dongding fuck you man if you had bothered to even ask why i exploded like that i had a audible and visual PTSD flashback because you cunts always go on about cub shit i actually had to go see a mental health centre the following day kind of funny how several other users noticed i was not ok some one them genuinely concerned and asked if i was alright but there you being a smug asshole about it
> 
> also it wasn't single handed you dumb cunt two sections and an MSS section is almost an entire platoon dipshit



It must suck when people when people being cute and innocent trigger [sic] traumatic responses. I mean. Like a puppy. Imagine being scared to death of a puppy. I feel sorry for you. *hugs the screechy boi*


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

@Astusthefox i'm not interested in continuing this debate any longer what @Dongding did was a dick move and i don't want to talk to any of you at the moment



Astusthefox said:


> my mom wasn't being rational due to her most likely having borderline personality disorder.



my mum had Schizophrenia and was Bipolar i held her hand as she died when i was 18 i know what that's like but it just made me hardened and bitter mostly because i had to take care of her funeral and arrangements because no one let me mourn for her they all just fell apart and some one had to keep everyone together

my sister also has borderline personality disorder after she self medicated with weed and within a month she went from wanting to be a vet and moving to England to two suicide attempts and in and out of mental hospitals for the next several years she's a lot better than she used to be now she's sober but she wont function as a normal member of society again she/we've tried


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> my mum had Schizophrenia and was Bipolar i held her hand as she died when i was 18 i know what that's like but it just made me hardened and bitter mostly because i had to take care of her funeral and arrangements because no one let me mourn for her they all just fell apart and some one had to keep everyone together
> 
> my sister also has borderline personality disorder after she self medicated with weed and within a month she went from wanting to be a vet and moving to England to two suicide attempts and in and out of mental hospitals for the next several years she's a lot better than she used to be



I'm sorry you had to go through all of that, it's not easy and obviously if you're still here now after all of that, despite any help you got or not, you're a very strong person. People I've seen in similar situations couldn't get through all of that. Also I'm glad to hear your sister is doing better than she was; hopefully she keeps getting better and can continue to follow her dreams ~


----------



## LogicNuke (May 5, 2018)

Guys, we're not being excellent to each other. (Yeah, _I'm_ saying this.) 

@GreenZone might've been a bit harsh on @Astusthefox , which I'm sorry your family had to go through that, particularly about almost losing your home. If you want to talk about that in PM, I'm up for that.

@Dongding , we're really going to go after an active service member with PTSD? I can back up what GreenZone was saying about that. Seriosuly. Chill out. GreenZone doesn't make light of the considerable hazards you face in your workplace. Show him the same courtesy. 

GreenZone and Astus, it seems we have more in common than we thought. Let's build on that in the future.

I'll get the fuck off OC now.


----------



## GreenZone (May 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> despite any help you got or not, you're a very strong person.



yeah well you don't feel strong when people make fun of something that's almost destroyed your life and has taken the lives of friends the mix of PTSD and depression nearly took my life and not all that long ago and the people ive seen who can't function as people anymore have proper PTSD way worse experiences than me i'm talking proper witnessing horrific shit PTSD like burnt people melting into your clothing horrific shit not "some one called me gay on twitter"

i think to survive mental illness both in yourself and in the family you need to be strong but you also have to recognise when something is not right about you diapers might make you feel secure but you got to think is it healthy is it something that's going to worsen over the years is it going to lead to something more severe can i be seeking help for this and put this energy into something more healthy or productive the furry community is going to be an echo chamber mate we don't want you all going to jail or making you feel like monsters but to just really think about what's going on  

to give you and example on if you aren't aware that you might need help is i didn't know i had PTSD for almost a year people just noticed small things i was angry all the time would zone out for long periods (it used to be up to hours) and jerked violently in my sleep even now people can only wake me by taping my foot if they shake me i'll sock them in the mouth but its something i got help for and doing so allowed me to continue on with my career and i'm still managing it because i can't leave this shitty job at least not yet nor will they let me leave ive tried something always comes up a trip a course i wanted some new perk they pull out of their ass hell they're practically paying all my rent at the moment well above what they're supposed to 

i cannot leave this fucking job it consumes me i talk about it all the time because its my life right now even though i'm not on a base and in my rental property i can physically see about 4 houses where i know other soldiers live i was getting groceries today on a Saturday and i ran into several people from work


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 5, 2018)

I remember when coming on here was fun. Wjen people weren't so fucking serious! This is a Furry Forum for Christ Sake!! If you want to be serious and talk about serious shit like how poor and terrible you had such a fucked up life(most of us have and you don't see us getting mad over petty bullshit), go to discord or reddit. Plenty of angry young men on there! This place is no longer fun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Guys, we're not being excellent to each other. (Yeah, _I'm_ saying this.)
> 
> @GreenZone might've been a bit harsh on @Astusthefox , which I'm sorry your family had to go through that, particularly about almost losing your home. If you want to talk about that in PM, I'm up for that.
> 
> ...


Maybe greenzone is the one who needs to chill out. Just saying. Seems to me that he is the one always starting shit. On that happy note, I am out.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2018)

I like video games


----------



## LogicNuke (May 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe greenzone is the one who needs to chill out. Just saying. Seems to me that he is the one always starting shit. On that happy note, I am out.


I respect you, but that was over the top. I'm not looking for a fight, but I needed to put that out there.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 5, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I respect you, but that was over the top. I'm not looking for a fight, but I needed to put that out there.



Today would not be the only example, but there appears to be a great deal of tribalism around who gets their behaviour called out and criticized on this forum and who rarely does.
This is one among several factors that makes this forum an uninviting place so much of the time.


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

Greenzone picks on people and then plays the victim afterwards.


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah well you don't feel strong when people make fun of something that's almost destroyed your life and has taken the lives of friends the mix of PTSD and depression nearly took my life and not all that long ago and the people ive seen who can't function as people anymore have proper PTSD way worse experiences than me i'm talking proper witnessing horrific shit PTSD like burnt people melting into your clothing horrific shit not "some one called me gay on twitter"
> 
> i think to survive mental illness both in yourself and in the family you need to be strong but you also have to recognise when something is not right about you diapers might make you feel secure but you got to think is it healthy is it something that's going to worsen over the years is it going to lead to something more severe can i be seeking help for this and put this energy into something more healthy or productive the furry community is going to be an echo chamber mate we don't want you all going to jail or making you feel like monsters but to just really think about what's going on
> 
> ...





No matter what others say, or what your head tells you; you are a strong person. That is a fact that cannot be denied.

I agree that people now a days have... well they've been called things PTSD or similar mental illness when in reality it isn't what they think it is. I believe it has come about as a result of psychiatrists trying to medicate more and more people to make more money, but I'm no expert on the situation, it's just a guess.

I appreciate you concern when it comes to the matter, but luckily for me buying and using adult diapers (sometimes ones with "cute" patterns) is not illegal. As well, any sort of commissions I get of baby or young anthropomorphic characters in SFW or situations is not illegal. I am one for the banning of NSFW babyfur stuff though, it's really really gross.

As for whether it will get worse or not is a matter for time to decide. I highly doubt it would happen, but say for example I couldn't go out without wearing a diaper because of anxiety; you better bet I'm going to get that sorted out ASAP. That would be a serious anxiety issue there. So long as I am functioning and not in distress, I am content.


I'm also sorry to hear that your PTSD has gotten worse... actually it's funny because I was working on an epigenetics paper and PTSD came up. Some research actually showed that certain genes demethylate and it makes them much more active. usually those genes communicate with the amygdala and cause the feelings of fear and anxiety. And of course what gets them to demethylate is stress and anxiety.... so it's like a positive feedback loop. Which means medication would be necessary to help combat it correctly. It's a shame you can't seem to get away from that job though :/ hopefully you can find something better soon


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 5, 2018)

Why in the hell is drama being started in this thread again? *facepalms*


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

Speaking of essays... Just finished my 9 page, 12 reference, 11 point font, 3395 word essay. Did it in.... well I did it from 9 am till 1:30 pm. Now i've only got like 2 quizzes and like 9 labs to go before Monday morning ;p


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Speaking of essays... Just finished my 9 page, 12 reference, 11 point font, 3395 word essay. Did it in.... well I did it from 9 am till 1:30 pm. Now i've only got like 2 quizzes and like 9 labs to go before Monday morning ;p


Now that's some serious workload.

Shoo!  Get back to work :V


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Now that's some serious workload.
> 
> Shoo!  Get back to work :V



That's the life of a college student who graduates in like two weeks, and hasn't done any work in classes they already learned about in other classes ;p despite needing the grades to actually graduate >.>

*fox hisses at and hops away to do more work*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

He just like knowing people block him. hes saltier than the dead sea


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2018)

In memory of Steve Irwin.


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

HE WAS AMAZING. I never meant to put that in capital letters. My caps lock was on. I'm glad, because Steve deserves all capitals


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> In memory of Steve Irwin.


RIP <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> In memory of Steve Irwin.


I miss this guy so much.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 5, 2018)

Fucking Christ am I late to this party.  Honestly kinda rude to try to get a PTSD related rise out of a combat veteran is pretty fucked.  Yeah he was a little harsh on Astus but from what I see it looks like they can find some common ground.  @Astusthefox has a good way of refusing to escalate tension and I think that helped a lot.  As for @GreenZone none if you would take the time to actually fucking talk to the guy but nah.  Can’t give anyone a chance apparently.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

I managed to get a dorm at the new university. Spots were taken faster than I had anticipated, considering it's such a small campus. Hopefully I can call housing department and ask to be on a waitlist. Then if one of the private room students doesn't show up for the semester, I can have his or her room.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 5, 2018)

I wonder what all the hoity toity well-to-do’ers are thinking when they realize they have to drive through the ghetto to get to their spot in Millionaire’s Row lol.  As if “unofficial” housing segregation was meant to keep our existence from mucking up their scenery.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I wonder what all the hoity toity well-to-do’ers are thinking when they realize they have to drive through the ghetto to get to their spot in Millionaire’s Row lol.  As if “unofficial” housing segregation was meant to keep our existence from mucking up their scenery.


They probably don't think much of it.

I've seen a lot of bullshit design that is meant to keep "undesirable peoples" out of the public eye (talking especially about the homeless).  At least most people have the decency to raise hell when they figure out, but a lot of money gets wasted on hiding problems rather than fixing them.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> They probably don't think much of it.
> 
> I've seen a lot of bullshit design that is meant to keep "undesirable peoples" out of the public eye (talking especially about the homeless).  At least most people have the decency to raise hell when they figure out, but a lot of money gets wasted on hiding problems rather than fixing them.


I used to live three blocks from Churchill Downs.  It’s really hard to keep all that hidden lol.  Though I will say the surface street is kinda designed as a “fun redneck/biker bar” type area when really most of the residents worked retail and drove whatever the hell was affordable.  I actually haven’t been up in the boxes in a very long time, but from what I remember the majority of the site is more like a glorified baseball stadium.  I remember doing landscaping work for one guy who mentioned he’d managed to snag a spot in the more elite section (not in an asshole way, I think the guy honestly didn’t know that my buddy and I made under $15 an hour) and he actually tipped too, but I can’t see him or someone like him actively doing anything to help the problem.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Completely unrelated, but I just noticed we're on a page that's a power of 2, woot!
Go 2^11!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I used to live three blocks from Churchill Downs.  It’s really hard to keep all that hidden lol.  Though I will say the surface street is kinda designed as a “fun redneck/biker bar” type area when really most of the residents worked retail and drove whatever the hell was affordable.  I actually haven’t been up in the boxes in a very long time, but from what I remember the majority of the site is more like a glorified baseball stadium.  I remember doing landscaping work for one guy who mentioned he’d managed to snag a spot in the more elite section (not in an asshole way, I think the guy honestly didn’t know that my buddy and I made under $15 an hour) and he actually tipped too, but I can’t see him or someone like him actively doing anything to help the problem.


Yeah, I think the issue is that most people don't see it as "their problem".  Once they can see how it actually affects them (or when they grow a heart :V), stuff usually gets done.  Until then it seems more like an "I won't talk about it if you don't talk about it" sort of issue.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

*Sneezes so hard it cracks the thread*

Phew! Excuse me. It just gets a little dusty in here sometimes.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

I can see those likes, @Astusthefox.
Back to work!  :V
*cracks whip*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I can see those likes, @Astusthefox.
> Back to work!  :V
> *cracks whip*


He's just multitasking! Let him like my posts dammit!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's just multitasking! Let him like my posts dammit!


Multitasking is a myth :V
Back to work!  :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Multitasking is a myth :V
> Back to work!  :V


But I multitask all the time. Right now I'm typing, listening to music, and breathing all at once! That's three things.


----------



## Zamietka (May 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But I multitask all the time. Right now I'm typing, listening to music, and breathing all at once! That's three things.


How could you forget sitting? Give yourself and your hard work some more credit man


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But I multitask all the time. Right now I'm typing, listening to music, and breathing all at once! That's three things.


You forgot thinking. :3


----------



## Zamietka (May 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You forgot thinking. :3


Maybe he doesn't think. I know I don't. What a discrimination.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> Maybe he doesn't think. I know I don't. What a discrimination.


Yes, thinking is completely overrated.  It detracts from working efficiency.  :V

Welcome to the open chat, by the way.  Nice to meet you!


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

I seen his drawringz


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2018)

Neeerds!


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

3':


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Mornin' Mr. Panda


----------



## Zamietka (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Yes, thinking is completely overrated.  It detracts from working efficiency.  :V
> 
> Welcome to the open chat, by the way.  Nice to meet you!


I couldn't agree more. Bacterias don't think and look at them go. They surpassed us long time ago.
Thanks, nice to meet you all. I hope I made a good entrance.


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

I herd thet iz in fact Mika eho's nerd.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2018)

A nerd calling other nerds for nerds? That's nerdy. :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Neeerds!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> A nerd calling other nerds for nerds? That's nerdy. :V


Yes, it is our nerd mating call.  Let the ritual comence.  :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Yes, it is our nerd mating call.  Let the ritual comence.  :V


Like this?

"NEEEEEERRRRRDDDDSSSSSS!"


----------



## Zamietka (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Astus (May 5, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I can see those likes, @Astusthefox.
> Back to work!  :V
> *cracks whip*



I couldn't work, my computer decided to break and I had to fix it ;p


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But I multitask all the time. Right now I'm typing, listening to music, and breathing all at once! That's three things.



We can't multitask, only rapidly switch our attention between processes


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 5, 2018)

Garage to yard-barn swap is exhausting.

*Falls flat on my face, apparently asleep.*


----------



## Revoldog (May 5, 2018)

hi im new and need a free fursuit. please pm me


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2018)

This is my life now. Watching animals reacting to eating lemon. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

Revoldog said:


> hi im new and need a free fursuit. please pm me


I'm afraid I don't know anyone who makes fursuits for free. Your better off getting a hand me down from someone who no longer want's it.


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm afraid I don't know anyone who makes fursuits for free. Your better off getting a hand me down from someone who no longer want's it.



But what about that one you're making for me??!!

*pouts*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> But what about that one you're making for me??!!
> 
> *pouts*


Oh no Simo! I forgot about your precious budgie suit! Forgive me. It's almost finished.


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2018)

How do you guys treat foxes?


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh no Simo! I forgot about your precious budgie suit! Forgive me. It's almost finished.



Budgie! Oh no! This could spell trouble...I know your history, with Budgies.



modfox said:


> How do you guys treat foxes?



Guilty till proven innocent


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2018)

modfox said:


> How do you guys treat foxes?


With dignity and respect. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Budgie! Oh no! This could spell trouble...I know your history, with Budgies.
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty till proven innocent


What, trouble? You'd make an excellent budgie Simo. I've got a large outdoor cage with lots of toys to keep you busy. Surely you couldn't say no to that?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 5, 2018)

modfox said:


> How do you guys treat foxes?


I’m not a specist.

I judge via who you are not what you are.


----------



## Lexiand (May 5, 2018)

modfox said:


> How do you guys treat foxes?





Simo said:


> Guilty till proven innocent



Are you kidding me?!?!
Raccoons are the ones we should be more careful with


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 5, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Are you kidding me?!?!
> Raccoons are the ones we should be more careful with


That's true.

Even though I've been debating on adding a raccoon as one of my main forms, and I'm most certainly not mischievous.


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2018)

modfox said:


> How do you guys treat foxes?





Infrarednexus said:


> What, trouble? You'd make an excellent budgie Simo. I've got a large outdoor cage with lots of toys to keep you busy. Surely you couldn't say no to that?



It would indeed be hard, not to want to be your budgie, given your generous offer! I suppose I could at least try the budgie suit on, if it makes you happy...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 5, 2018)

Just don’t go shoving me into a cage that ain’t my fetish!
Batto ain’t do cages.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> It would indeed be hard, not to want to be your budgie, given your generous offer! I suppose I could at least try the budgie suit on, if it makes you happy...


*Puts you in the budgie suit* Oh my! You make the cutest bird, Simo!


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Puts you in the budgie suit* Oh my! You make the cutest bird, Simo!



Aw, thanks, Mr. Dragon! You're gonna make your budgie blush, at this rate...


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2018)

Hmmm what if i wear a budgie smuggler? Skinny fox boi in underpants


----------



## Lexiand (May 5, 2018)

If you are in LA there is a amber alert going on right now.
It scared the shit out of me when everyones phones just went of along with the TV


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> If you are in LA there is a amber alert going on right now.
> It scared the shit out of me when everyones phones just went of along with the TV



Like for smog? Or crime? Sometimes I see various alerts here, but it's odd: I was thinking there is so much crime, that if they issued alerts for all of them, you'd be getting tons of alerts, all the time, nonstop.

This also reminds me: I have Jury Duty, coming up!


----------



## Lexiand (May 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Like for smog?


nah


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> nah



Ah, just peeked, and edited things! It is odd, to get them. Sometimes, my phone and such will go off if there might be flash flooding.


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

We have that new warning system too. Haven't had the pleasure yet.


----------



## Astus (May 6, 2018)

When you forget what you're doing cuz you did too much work... and like 2 hours passed without you realizing


----------



## Dreamline (May 6, 2018)

Well, just spent $49 on Castlevania games on the PS3.
Specifically Symphony Of The Night and Harmony Of Despair and all the DLC for that.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 6, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> When you forget what you're doing cuz you did too much work... and like 2 hours passed without you realizing


Try a six hour drive, though I didn't do the driving.


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

Business or pleasure?


----------



## LogicNuke (May 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Business or pleasure?


The day I travel for pleasure, I'll know I'm made. Business, with my boss supervising.


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

He supervise your sleep too? I picture him with crossed arms.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He supervise your sleep too? I picture him with crossed arms.


My boss is more of a she. And she's alright. Actually, she is kind of a mentor. And I slept during the car ride, so technically she did. Not with arms crossed because that's irresponsible driving.


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

Sometimes... sometimes instead of sleeping for your next day of work, you stay up drawing a space-guy-snake... Here's some surprise gift art @Scales42

You're the coolest snake on the forums, which isn't saying much because you might be the only one... I gave you a robo-bum.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sometimes... sometimes instead of sleeping for your next day of work, you stay up drawing a space-guy-snake... Here's some surprise gift art @Scales42
> 
> You're the coolest snake on the forums, which isn't saying much because you might be the only one... I gave you a robo-bum.


Nice.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sometimes... sometimes instead of sleeping for your next day of work, you stay up drawing a space-guy-snake... Here's some surprise gift art @Scales42
> 
> You're the coolest snake on the forums, which isn't saying much because you might be the only one... I gave you a robo-bum.


That guys is the best snek


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> That guys is the best snek


Yus


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 6, 2018)

Big men + school girl uniform = *drools*


 

Why can't I have this in real life! >:U


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

3:


----------



## Scales42 (May 6, 2018)

@Dongding @Asassinator 
You just made my day 

Thank you so much for the artwork. 

I will make sure to always be that amusing snek you all know and love. 

You're the best


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

And if anyone gives you guff, you can tell them to bite your shiny metal ass.


----------



## Scales42 (May 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> And if anyone gives you guff, you can tell them to bite your shiny metal ass.



\m/


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 6, 2018)

I wanted to write something witty but I forgot what it was <_<


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

You’ll remeber It soon enough...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 6, 2018)

For some reason, I have FMA:B's main theme stuck in my head and it's making everything feel dramatic and awesome, but on the edge of a startling realization.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Big men + school girl uniform = *drools*
> View attachment 31740
> 
> Why can't I have this in real life! >:U


Because society is bad and people are mean. 

That's the only reason.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 6, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Because society is bad and people are mean.
> 
> That's the only reason.


It's ironic that I'm not a fan of crossdressing fembois but I have no problem with muscledads in girly highschool uniform. I'm an odd ball.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 6, 2018)

I’ve had at least three guys hit on me over the past week.  This may seem like nbd but I don’t consider myself to be conventionally attractive, so I’m usually not the inspiration behind the catcalls and borderline creepy messages.

That being said, is it weird that I take so much delight in shutting them down pretty quickly?


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

Slow in chat today! You guys need to have genuine conversation so I can chime in dickishly once in a while. That's how it works. 3':

I've just been posting despicable ads on F-List to pass the time instead. No bites! :3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

I have walked by Hot Topic a total of 12 times today without going in and spending my paycheck I'm so proud


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 6, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I have walked by Hot Topic a total of 12 times today without going in and spending my paycheck I'm so proud


You’re a stronger man than most.  Though HT has been a little disappointing lately.  I used to be scared of it when I was like three lol now it’s just ponies and Pokemon


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I have walked by Hot Topic a total of 12 times today without going in and spending my paycheck I'm so proud


Good. That money is better spent somewhere else. Or saved up. :3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You’re a stronger man than most.  Though HT has been a little disappointing lately.  I used to be scared of it when I was like three lol now it’s just ponies and Pokemon


don't forget the bootyfull emo merch


Yakamaru said:


> Good. That money is better spent somewhere else. Or saved up. :3


...and i'm on Hot Topic's website right now


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

Guys! Someone replied to my ad! *Imagines erotically.*

;9


----------



## Mabus (May 6, 2018)

Wonder if theres any Fallout Enclave fans out there.... :U


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 6, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Wonder if theres any Fallout Enclave fans out there.... :U


The Enclave did nothing wrong :V


----------



## Mabus (May 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> The Enclave did nothing wrong :V


V:
Need more power armor...


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Wonder if theres any Fallout Enclave fans out there.... :U


I wish they would have put more Enclave scenarios in New Vegas. That game was nearly perfect in every way.


----------



## Mabus (May 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I wish they would have put more Enclave scenarios in New Vegas. That game was nearly perfect in every way.


I can agree with this...
Seemed a bit barren in that aspect :v


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2018)

Mabus said:


> I can agree with this...
> Seemed a bit barren in that aspect :v


They would have made for an excellent option to side with during the battle of the dam, instead of just choosing the Legion, House, or the NCR. They at least could have made an Enclave DLC or something.


----------



## Mabus (May 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> They would have made for an excellent option to side with during the battle of the dam, instead of just choosing the Legion, House, or the NCR. They at least could have made an Enclave DLC or something.



Maybe Fallout 5 will have something to do with the remnants in Chicago or somewhere... for the fanboy reasons i kindof hope so... ^~^;

Kind of like how down and on their knees the minutemen were and how you the lone survivor were able to help save and bring them back.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Maybe Fallout 5 will have something to do with the remnants in Chicago or somewhere... for the fanboy reasons i kindof hope so... ^~^;
> 
> Kind of like how down and on their knees the minutemen were and how you the lone survivor were able to help save and bring them back.


I'd love to get an opportunity to play the first two Fallout games. I'm willing to sacrifice fps action for a great storyline and strategy.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2018)

Here's a good video on Fallout 4.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 6, 2018)

I really didnt like the entire approach of the Fallout4 character having limited options, the speech and dialogue decisions were some of my favorite things of 3/NV and in 4 it just felt lackluster.  Like always hating newspapers.  Also unintentionally broke the game by maxing luck and charisma.


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

@Mabus It's you!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 6, 2018)

I'm very pleased that Dragoneer is taking active roles modding this place. I'm starting to warm up to him :V


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

Aw man this RP is gonna be soooo weird! >:3


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Aw man this RP is gonna be soooo weird! >:3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Aw man this RP is gonna be soooo weird! >:3


I am eagerly awaiting for the weird news.

I must add it to the stack of "weird crap I've seen"  :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

WHAT RP?! WHAT DID I MISS???


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> WHAT RP?! WHAT DID I MISS???


it was a big meeting.  We're all going to take our shirts off and use them as a rope to escape a death tower of pain :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> it was a big meeting.  We're all going to take our shirts off and use them as a rope to escape a death tower of pain :V


I’ve been dragged into this thread and seen so much weird stuff that I’d think that that’s plausible.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> it was a big meeting.  We're all going to take our shirts off and use them as a rope to escape a death tower of pain :V


Are you trying to make MM's nose bleed harder?  XD

At this rate we'll need to take him to the ER :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 6, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Are you trying to make MM's nose bleed harder?  XD
> 
> At this rate we'll need to take him to the ER :V


Ahh that's not a big deal, got a stretcher made of bamboo to both distract and cart him to the hospital.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 6, 2018)

Hmm.... been debating on whether I want to put up a RP version of my fanfiction... urgh. Today's been a roller coaster of ideas, that's for sure. 

It would be pretty straightforward, though, and I could probably use it for extra ideas in actually writing the story. As long as I made the main story optional, and kept it kinda slice of lifey...

Urgh. Thinking too hard.


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

RP is a lot of work but it's fun. I become a cruel monster.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> RP is a lot of work but it's fun. I become a cruel monster.


I don't always RP......



But when I do, it's for hot gay yiff.


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

Brains are fucking weird.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 6, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Are you trying to make MM's nose bleed harder?  XD
> 
> At this rate we'll need to take him to the ER :V


Eve since PB came to this forum, I've been lying on a pool of nosebleeds and cum. How worst can it be? V:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Brains are fucking weird.


“I see you’re falling into a nice sleep after a long day... let me juST MAKE YOU THINK UR DYING SO YOU WAKE UP”


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


The baby is cute. I’ll ignore the logic


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 6, 2018)

For u @Mikazuki Marazhu 




With lots of ursine platonic <3 because all the gay cancels out


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> The baby is cute. I’ll ignore the logic



Well you could... but there might be a processing error


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well you could... but there might be a processing error


That problem is as weird as the problem of “what people eat in the furry world?”


----------



## Shoiyo (May 7, 2018)

There is nothing on TV tonight except hockey.

And I loathe hockey.


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> There is nothing on TV tonight except hockey.
> 
> And I loathe hockey.


Oh no! 

Don’t worry, you’ve come to the right place :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> That problem is as weird as the problem of “what people eat in the furry world?”



Indeed. Do they eat meat? I wonder



Shoiyo said:


> There is nothing on TV tonight except hockey.
> 
> And I loathe hockey.



Hi Shoiyo! :3


----------



## Shoiyo (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Don’t worry, you’ve come to the right place :V



Oh good.  



BahgDaddy said:


> Indeed. Do they eat meat? I wonder
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shoiyo! :3



*Squeeze hugs*


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Indeed. Do they eat meat? I wonder


The food industry makes VEGAN MEAT! Scientists had found a way to get the exact taste of meat that we hoomans taste, with all the nutrients and what not, and then make it all VEGAN!


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 7, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Oh good.
> 
> 
> 
> *Squeeze hugs*



*hugs back* How're you?



Asassinator said:


> The food industry makes VEGAN MEAT! Scientists had found a way to get the exact taste of meat that we hoomans taste, with all the nutrients and what not, and then make it all VEGAN!



Will the furries eat fake meat that tastes like humans tho? :v


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> There is nothing on TV tonight except hockey.
> 
> And I loathe hockey.


No sir by'. I t'aint hearin' a'tall you be hosin' on hockey my son. Lord tunderin' Jesus by' I'll come where you're to an' upside yer' touque La'. I ain't goin' at that, no sir by'. Wicked.
Newfoundlander to English translation:
You don't like hockey? That's a shame.

Edit: I work with Newfies...


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> The food industry makes VEGAN MEAT! Scientists had found a way to get the exact taste of meat that we hoomans taste, with all the nutrients and what not, and then make it all VEGAN!


One of my friends convinced my to try some that she bought. It tastes like meatloaf for the most part. It's not bad, but you can still tell the difference in terms of texture and flavor. Still, it's a good substitute for those who are not big fans of beef or chicken.


----------



## Izar (May 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> One of my friends convinced my to try some that she bought. It tastes like meatloaf for the most part. It's not bad, but you can still tell the difference in terms of texture and flavor. Still, it's a good substitute for those who are not big fans of beef or chicken.




A lot healthier too!


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

My RP has ended for the night. It went well you guys. I know you're all dying to know.


----------



## Mabus (May 7, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

*Purr*


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Mewtwo is prowling around guys! Hide!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 7, 2018)

Don't worry. Let's all pretend were admins too. He won't bother us then.


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

I AINT AFRAID OF NO POKEMANZ


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

I kill every pokemans I see.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I AINT AFRAID OF NO POKEMANZ


*Hands you a pokeball*

Go catch him Asassinator!


----------



## Mayflower (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> The food industry makes VEGAN MEAT! Scientists had found a way to get the exact taste of meat that we hoomans taste, with all the nutrients and what not, and then make it all VEGAN!


I have tried something like it a couple of times, as a substitute for minced beef. Made from mushrooms and beans and other things. It's not juicy and the texture is a bit different, but it's an interesting thing to try. It's good in a lasagne.


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Hands you a pokeball*
> 
> Go catch him Asassinator!


YUS A MOOSTER BALL

I CATCH U

*LOOGENDAIRY CAUGHT!*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 7, 2018)

Constance said:


> I have tried something like it a couple of times, as a substitute for minced beef. Made from mushrooms and beans and other things. It's not juicy and the texture is a bit different, but it's an interesting thing to try. It's good in a lasagne.


Or maybe in a nice deep dish pasta? I bet with the right seasoning and spice, it would make a great Italian dinner.


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

I'm just going to put this right here...


----------



## Mayflower (May 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Or maybe in a nice deep dish pasta? I bet with the right seasoning and spice, it would make a great Italian dinner.


That would work too. Anything with a lot of spices and ingredients, where you're not normally tasting the meat.

I think it's a very interesting product, and I'm curious to see what kind of things we'll get in the future. I recently read about a vegan substitute for eggs, which could be fun to try, but I really have no idea what to expect


----------



## Astus (May 7, 2018)

With more random late night insomnia, and a light headache in the place where I got a concussion three years ago... I felt it was worth it to see how bad my head injury actually was... I'm not quite sure how bad it was when I first got it; I was pretty drugged up on anti seizure medication... but I do have a picture from a month later, which you can see the hematoma sitting at about 1cm. I'm still suprised I didn't have any really major complications from it, considering how bad it could've been



Spoiler: If you wanna see the CT scan


----------



## Mabus (May 7, 2018)

:/
Hmm


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 7, 2018)

Holy I am completely hooked to Opeth - Sorceress. I can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> With more random late night insomnia, and a light headache in the place where I got a concussion three years ago... I felt it was worth it to see how bad my head injury actually was... I'm not quite sure how bad it was when I first got it; I was pretty drugged up on anti seizure medication... but I do have a picture from a month later, which you can see the hematoma sitting at about 1cm. I'm still suprised I didn't have any really major complications from it, considering how bad it could've been
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, my cute little fox is having seizures?! 

Hope you feel better soon. >w<


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> With more random late night insomnia, and a light headache in the place where I got a concussion three years ago... I felt it was worth it to see how bad my head injury actually was... I'm not quite sure how bad it was when I first got it; I was pretty drugged up on anti seizure medication... but I do have a picture from a month later, which you can see the hematoma sitting at about 1cm. I'm still suprised I didn't have any really major complications from it, considering how bad it could've been
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never have I seen a brain of a furry before, I'm sure there is something seriously wrong with it :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 7, 2018)

@Astusthefox
Well shit, I'm glad there weren't any serious complications. Is the hematoma serious at all?



Rimna said:


> Holy I am completely hooked to Opeth - Sorceress. I can't stop listening to this song.


I love how unsettlingly trippy this is.  Never heard of Opeth before.

@Mikazuki Marazhu
We could always take a look at yer brain if ya want!  :V could be fun.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

@Astusthefox

holy shit dude!! I'm so sorry! Thank gods you're safe <3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2018)

_hugs @Astusthefox _
Glad to hear, man. I wish you well.

On another note, I love Slack Wyrm. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993430552089788416@Jarren linked me this comic some time ago, and I have been reading it ever since.


----------



## Shoiyo (May 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *hugs back* How're you?



I've been better but I hate complaining. You?


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

You figure out what you're going to do with your sona Shoiyo? I still think you should make him shitty like Dongding!


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You figure out what you're going to do with your sona Shoiyo? I still think you should make him shitty like Dongding!


or become a alien birb~ :v


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

No don't do that... make him shitty.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No don't do that... make him shitty.


just an idea..... :V


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

I think being a total loser is a great basis for a fursona. Mine doesn't even talk to people, bathe, or leave the building where Dongding works because Dongding lives there as well. Dongding is just a complete almost non-functioning wreck. It's liberating dude!

(So hard to keep a fursona androgynous in written form... try to write anything without sex descriptors. It sucks.)


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I think being a total loser is a great basis for a fursona. Mine doesn't even talk to people, bathe, or leave the building where Dongding works because Dongding lives there as well. Dongding is just a complete almost non-functioning wreck. It's liberating dude!
> 
> (So hard to keep a fursona androgynous in written form... try to write anything without sex descriptors. It sucks.)


an idol to an entire generation, my hero :'V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 7, 2018)

I believe basing your sona around science fiction is a good basis for a sona....I learned a bit about science when I made mine.


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

@PolarizedBear 
Actually considering the ambiguous gender/sex/species(?), Dongding is doing a pretty good job of representing neutrality and not adhering to social standards and stereotypes.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @PolarizedBear
> Actually considering the ambiguous gender/sex/species(?), Dongding is doing a pretty good job of representing neutrality and not adhering to social standards and stereotypes.


as a avali I can completely dodge human social standards and stereotypes, i'm an alien after-all :3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

i'll tell yah, the hardest character to develop was Sabra. in the story i'm writing he decides to become a woman and that was friggin HARDDD to write


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

y he do thet?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 7, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> as a avali I can completely dodge human social standards and stereotypes, i'm an alien after-all :3


We have stereotypes for aliens though. (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 7, 2018)

uhhh, ok?


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We have stereotypes for aliens though. (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


I have no interest in corn unless it's popcorn. and, I can think of countless better ways to watch humans than wasting my time putting metal objects there bodies.


----------



## Astus (May 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _hugs @Astusthefox _
> Glad to hear, man. I wish you well.





Oakie-Dokie said:


> @Astusthefox
> 
> 
> holy shit dude!! I'm so sorry! Thank gods you're safe <3





PolarizedBear said:


> @Astusthefox
> Well shit, I'm glad there weren't any serious complications. Is the hematoma serious at all?





Asassinator said:


> Oh no, my cute little fox is having seizures?!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon. >w<



Thank you everyone for your concerns, though it did happen like 3 years ago, so I am pretty okay today  probably just got some undiagnosed PCS (post concussion syndrome) that's being a butt every now and then three years later >.>



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Never have I seen a brain of a furry before, I'm sure there is something seriously wrong with it :V



Surprisingy, when I had the neurologist check me out a couple of days after the accident, she said my brain was completely normal (besides a bit of it being squashed at the time by the hematoma)


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 7, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I have no interest in corn unless it's popcorn. and, I can think of countless better ways to watch humans than wasting my time putting metal objects there bodies.


I should totally visit your planet sometime. I hear you have wonderful holidays and events.


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Thank you everyone for your concerns, though it did happen like 3 years ago, so I am pretty okay today  probably just got some undiagnosed PCS (post concussion syndrome) that's being a butt every now and then three years later >.>


As long as you’re NOT in pain, I’m happy


----------



## Massan Otter (May 7, 2018)

Good day so far, it's been warm for several days, so I went for a walk out at the coast and had a little dip, all very ottery!


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Another happy soul on the Internet. Good to hear!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> y he do thet?


he'd always been pretty feminine, and the dude he liked was straight, so he thought it appropriate. turns out he never needed it anyway so they're just sorta nonbinary at this point


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 7, 2018)

Hmm today is one of those days that I have no idea what I'm doing so in the end I decided to just grab a couple of beers and chill


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

@Oakie-Dokie 

Aww, you changed your pic...

I liked the past two ones.


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> he'd always been pretty feminine, and the dude he liked was straight, so he thought it appropriate. turns out he never needed it anyway so they're just sorta nonbinary at this point


Dude. Awesome avi <3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> @Oakie-Dokie
> 
> Aww, you changed your pic...
> 
> I liked the past two ones.


sorry!! people get confused when i say i'm a deer yet it looked like a cat wolf thing


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Dude. Awesome avi <3


thanks!! I'll try to share some of the story once it's better established


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Is he the femmy one? That'd be so cute. :3 Bucks is adorable.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Is he the femmy one? That'd be so cute. :3 Bucks is adorable.


yep :3 the masculine is a snow leopard


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2018)

So, how are you people on this lovely Monday? =w=


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Good. The corn is growin' taller by the day. We might make enough this year not to have to sell the farm to old man Alabaster yet, boy.


----------



## Ramjet (May 7, 2018)

Great,gonna go blast some stuff today


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Whut


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I should totally visit your planet sometime. I hear you have wonderful holidays and events.


errr, it's more of a moon......


----------



## Ramjet (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Whut



Gonna go declare war with some Richardson ground squirrels on buddy's property...

Gonna be dropping some .22 caliber warheads on foreheads this afternoon


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Noice. >:3

Let god sort em out.


----------



## Astus (May 7, 2018)

Awoooo O.O


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

*Points gun*

Oh. It's just you Astus...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

deers don't awoo, they yip!!


----------



## Guifrog (May 7, 2018)

A friend of mine's selling these, which she calls "brigadeiro-explosão"! Brigadeiro is a common handmade sweet generally featured in birthday parties, though these were made for whenever one wants and are meant to make an explosive party inside your mouth (by her own words).

They're available with either lemon, strawberry, dark chocolate, white chocolate, passion fruit or peanut filling; there's also a thin crust to which the icing's applied and it can either be dark or white chocolate; the added round sugar balls relates the filling to their color.

I specially love the lemon one ♡


----------



## Folhester (May 7, 2018)

Wow, Guifrog, they look awesome!!
Wish I could bake something decent 

This day is way too hot to rush some unfinished commissions...


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

_The lemon one_ sounds good right about now...


----------



## Izar (May 7, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> A friend of mine's selling these, which she calls "brigadeiro-explosão"! Brigadeiro is a common handmade sweet generally featured in birthday parties, though these were made for whenever one wants and are meant to make an explosive party inside your mouth (by her own words).
> 
> They're available with either lemon, strawberry, dark chocolate, white chocolate, passion fruit or peanut filling; there's also a thin crust to which the icing's applied and it can either be dark or white chocolate; the added round sugar balls relates the filling to their color.
> 
> I specially love the lemon one ♡





Mmm, i’d go for the chocolate. Does she take online orders?


----------



## Guifrog (May 7, 2018)

Izar said:


> Mmm, i’d go for the chocolate. Does she take online orders?


Currently she's just starting her business and there's not yet an online shop. I wouldn't be surprised to see her sharing it with you and everyone else if she had the chance though, because she talks about it with so much passion.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 7, 2018)

I feel like killing myself :V
It's odd. I know that it's wrong but the thought of it just tickle my mind sometimes


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

That's because you're Japanese.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I feel like killing myself :V
> It's odd. I know that it's wrong but the thought of it just tickle my mind sometimes


Are you okay panda man?  I have them a lot too.  Sometimes they scare my conscious self like driving home from work “hey wrap your car around that tree like a Christmas bow” like wtf

But seriously if you ever need someone to talk to drop me a line


----------



## AppleButt (May 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I feel like killing myself :V
> It's odd. I know that it's wrong but the thought of it just tickle my mind sometimes




I get these thoughts sometimes too. 

It’s weird, I’d never actually do it though.

I hope you’re doing okay.


----------



## Izar (May 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I feel like killing myself :V
> It's odd. I know that it's wrong but the thought of it just tickle my mind sometimes




 What ?! Are you serious?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I feel like killing myself :V
> It's odd. I know that it's wrong but the thought of it just tickle my mind sometimes


dude, you good? please never act on these thoughts, we all love you to death here <3 talk to me if you ever need


----------



## Astus (May 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I feel like killing myself :V
> It's odd. I know that it's wrong but the thought of it just tickle my mind sometimes



I think it’s natural to feel like that sometimes, as well as think about it in a *logical *way. If you keep feeling like that for extended periods, it may be nice to talk to someone ^-^ I wouldn’t want such an asweome bear to be lost from the world ~


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

I'm positive Mika's fine guys. Sometimes you just have to get stuff like that out of your system.


----------



## avisa (May 7, 2018)

No posts in 3 hours. Open chat is dead??????

I saw IW. 



Spoiler



Guess this thread is part of the 50%


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Let us RP.

*Dongding slowly removes his shirt.*

Would you like to continue, yes or no?


----------



## avisa (May 7, 2018)

Continue?
*→Yes*
No

Sooooo is it just like the wolf clothing you took off or what


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

I'm RPing I'm wearing a shirt at first. The first thing that happens in all of my RPs is I slowly remove it.

I grow tired of this RP.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 7, 2018)

avisa said:


> No posts in 3 hours. Open chat is dead??????
> 
> I saw IW.
> 
> ...


... Ouch.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 7, 2018)

avisa said:


> No posts in 3 hours. Open chat is dead??????
> 
> I saw IW.
> 
> ...


Necro post :V

It's late and I'm tired.  Who want to talk about something positive?


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Da chat ded. lul


----------



## Shoiyo (May 7, 2018)

The man who got me fired got his just deserts today. I was lucky enough to be there, returning my keys and stuff when he got the call stating that his treatment of employees had been noted and he would be suspended, pending an investigation. 

The crushed look on his stupid face fed my fucking soul.


----------



## Ginza (May 7, 2018)

Evening everyone!

How are we?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 7, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> How are we?


Just sitting here and watching as people talk about stuff they don't like...

I'm too tired to do something about it so I'll probably just go to sleep early.


----------



## Dreamline (May 7, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> How are we?



Well, cleaned my car, and now I'm just kind of bored.

Tomorrow I go back to work, though at least tomorrow I work, like, 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## Ginza (May 7, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Just sitting here and watching as people talk about stuff they don't like...
> 
> I'm too tired to do something about it so I'll probably just go to sleep early.



Well.. let’s talk about dogs! I like dogs :3 It’s better to talk about the happy stuff <3





Dreamline said:


> Well, cleaned my car, and now I'm just kind of bored.
> 
> Tomorrow I go back to work, though at least tomorrow I work, like, 4 1/2 hours.




Nice job on the car, and hey, only 4.5 hours! Take some time to relax now


----------



## Mabus (May 7, 2018)

.-.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 7, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> How are we?


Fucking still stuck at work bc assholes like to place last minute orders.  How bout ya

Seriously a quick PSA: restaurant employees do absolutely fucking hate it when you come in five minutes to close.  Don’t do that shit.  I wanna go home.  And we will absolutely mock you in either a squeaky high pitched voice, or a dull Gomer Pyle voice.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 7, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Well.. let’s talk about dogs! I like dogs :3 It’s better to talk about the happy stuff <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dog sleeps all the time; she's no fun :V

I should actually go to sleep too.  Tomorrow's going to be a busy traveling day.


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> My dog sleeps all the time; she's no fun :V
> 
> I should actually go to sleep too.  Tomorrow's going to be a busy traveling day.


It’s around 11:20pm there right?

See ya later.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It’s around 11:20pm there right?
> 
> See ya later.


Augh!  A stalker :V

Wait, shouldn't you be in school atm?  Good day to you too.


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Wait, shouldn't you be in school atm? Good day to you too.


Election Day. School holiday!

Gnight Dee


----------



## Ginza (May 7, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fucking still stuck at work bc assholes like to place last minute orders.  How bout ya
> 
> Seriously a quick PSA: restaurant employees do absolutely fucking hate it when you come in five minutes to close.  Don’t do that shit.  I wanna go home.  And we will absolutely mock you in either a squeaky high pitched voice, or a dull Gomer Pyle voice.



qwq so sorry. Hey, you’ll get home soon, hang in there <3



DeeTheDragon said:


> My dog sleeps all the time; she's no fun :V
> 
> I should actually go to sleep too.  Tomorrow's going to be a busy traveling day.



Sleep well! Have fun in your travels as well


----------



## Ramjet (May 7, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> How are we?



Today was awesome!

Was out in the sun for 8 whole hours today...


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Save the farm?


----------



## Mabus (May 7, 2018)

Woof..


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

*Points gun at Mabus; startled*

Oh. It's just you Ma- *BLAM*

3:


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

MURDER!


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

It was an accident I swear! I think I just winged him anyways.

Mabus..?

*Pokes*


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

*places fingers on Mabus’ neck*

He still has a pulse.

Good


----------



## Rant (May 7, 2018)

*Ok I need a mods help! I keep getting logged out every few mins or seconds even!! I reset my password, exited everything on my phone, rebooted it 4 times and it just keeps happening!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Click "stay logged in"?


----------



## Rant (May 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Click "stay logged in"?


Oh wow like I haven't been doing that. 


-_-* this is pissing me off something fierce


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

lol sorry. Troubleshooting. :3


----------



## Rant (May 8, 2018)

It just happened again wtf


----------



## Rant (May 8, 2018)

I've never needed a mod before, how do I summon one?


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Rant said:


> I've never needed a mod before, how do I summon one?


Tag them? Or maybe message their profile?


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

@Dragoneer @SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## Rant (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Tag them? Or maybe message their profile?


I only know Mewtwo and I'm not keen on bugging him. Who else is there?


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Rant said:


> *Ok I need a mods help! I keep getting logged out every few mins or seconds even!! I reset my password, exited everything on my phone, rebooted it 4 times and it just keeps happening!!!!!!!!!*​


Daz real bad


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Honestly they'll probably just tell you to put a ticket in... whatever that means. That is to say if they aren't already aware of a solution that one of them could just tell you about.


----------



## Rant (May 8, 2018)

Wait, is that THE dragoneer??? Oh bloody hell I'm fucked.


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

What do you mean?


----------



## Rant (May 8, 2018)

Righto, going to message Mewtwo. Such a good mood he is. *Nervous as fuck*


----------



## Rant (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What do you mean?


Ahahaha I know too much and I don't want to get banned by him.


----------



## Ramjet (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Save the farm?


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Rant said:


> Ahahaha I know too much and I don't want to get banned by him.


Don’t get banned then... you’re a nice derg


----------



## Rant (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Don’t get banned then... you’re a nice derg


I'm trying here. People have been banned for less. (And extorted to hell)


----------



## Dreamline (May 8, 2018)

I don't want to sleeeeeeeeep.

Found my iPod charger yesterday, so I can listen to my MP3 again (which I missed doing outside of my computer)


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2018)

Man, MF Doom is some good shit. 
Binging this guy's work.


----------



## Little_Bel (May 8, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> I don't want to sleeeeeeeeep.
> 
> Found my iPod charger yesterday, so I can listen to my MP3 again (which I missed doing outside of my computer)


Omg, I still have an old iPod nano. I was using it the other day and a buddy of mine was like, "Why do you still have this?!"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Kingu's are awesome. That is all...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2018)

Sorry guys for making you guys worried. Life just turned bad and I suddenly found myself analyzing the dangerous thoughts in my head.


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry guys for making you guys worried. Life just turned bad and I suddenly found myself analyzing the dangerous thoughts in my head.


It’s ok panda. Hope you don’t go in too deep.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

I have a tail.


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## LogicNuke (May 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry guys for making you guys worried. Life just turned bad and I suddenly found myself analyzing the dangerous thoughts in my head.


At least you're back here now. People missed you.


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

I sense a change in your pfp...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> At least you're back here now. People missed you.


You know.. I'm thinking of getting you an avatar. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Me too!


We would start a club. :V


----------



## Massan Otter (May 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Kingu's are awesome. That is all...



Kigus?  I am a fan of them.  If you're going to wear daft fleecy PJs about the place, you might as well have some fun with it!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Kigus?  I am a fan of them.  If you're going to wear daft fleecy PJs about the place, you might as well have some fun with it!


Damn right. I was a little self-conscious about buying one for years but since they're (sort of) a thing right now I feel less guilty about it. I also didn't realize just how insanely comfortable they are, too. If I could wear one everyday everywhere, I would. And yeah there's also the "play" factor, kinda goofing over this tail right now, it's there and I feel compelled to play with it for no explainable reason at all. XD


----------



## Massan Otter (May 8, 2018)

They were almost a gateway drug for me, from "Hmm, having a tail and ears is more fun than I was admitting" to, "Oops, I've just made an intro post on a furry site".


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

I felt the same way the first time I tried on a fursuit head at my last con, except I never bought one because I'm a broke ass and don't have enough cons to justify the use and expense of one, unless I used it for YouTube, but I lack creativity so...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Cheese and garlic really does go with everything. Tried it in some leftover chicken soup and it was actually quite nice. Think I discovered something new.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

Little_Bel said:


> Omg, I still have an old iPod nano. I was using it the other day and a buddy of mine was like, "Why do you still have this?!"


i have the shuffle kill me


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i have the shuffle kill me


It's not that bad!

Is it?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It's not that bad!
> 
> Is it?









 it is


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

Urgh... I just woke up feeling so stressed it was difficult to eat.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it is


Woah I have that too!


DragonMaster21 said:


> Urgh... I just woke up feeling so stressed it was difficult to eat.
> 
> Good morning, everyone.


Hi shapeshifter!!!

*hoog for the day*


----------



## Dreamline (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it is




I can't even imagine what having one of those is like.

Like, how do you -not- lose those?


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 8, 2018)

Hiya everyone whats up?


Oakie-Dokie said:


> it is


why is that cord so short.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it is


.... Really? That has to be one of the shortest cords I have ever seen 'cept the shit we had in the support department where I worked.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hiya everyone whats up?
> 
> why is that cord so short.


I'm feeling really stressed.
*hugs*

That cord is so short because the manufacturer was probably drunk when they designed it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hiya everyone whats up?
> 
> why is that cord so short.





Yakamaru said:


> .... Really? That has to be one of the shortest cords I have ever seen 'cept the shit we had in the support department where I worked.


I have that too. Yeah the cable for the Ipod was insanely short. Have no idea why


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Damn right. I was a little self-conscious about buying one for years but since they're (sort of) a thing right now I feel less guilty about it. I also didn't realize just how insanely comfortable they are, too. If I could wear one everyday everywhere, I would. And yeah there's also the "play" factor, kinda goofing over this tail right now, it's there and I feel compelled to play with it for no explainable reason at all. XD


Me and my girlfriend were going to get Kigus lol. We hadn't the balls to commit to it though. I want one still...


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm feeling really stressed.
> *hugs*
> 
> That cord is so short because the manufacturer was probably drunk when they designed it.


*hugs too*


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hiya everyone whats up?
> 
> why is that cord so short.


It's not the size of the cord; it's how you use it...

3: I like short cords. They cute.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 8, 2018)

Don't you just love it when the thing you were going to post but decided not to turns up as a draft on the start of your next post!

Edit; Ah, you noticed!


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Don't you just love it when the thing you were going to post but decided not to turns up as a draft on the start of your next post!
> 
> Edit; Ah, you noticed!


FFFFFFUUUUUU-


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 8, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm feeling really stressed.
> *hugs*
> 
> That cord is so short because the manufacturer was probably drunk when they designed it.


Ya'lright mate?  I can post puppers for ya.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Don't you just love it when the thing you were going to post but decided not to turns up as a draft on the start of your next post!
> 
> Edit; Ah, you noticed!





Dongding said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUU-


SKREEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Me and my girlfriend were going to get Kigus lol. We hadn't the balls to commit to it though. I want one still...


You totally should, you're missing out. I think the tail on mine is mocking me. It be like "yo, wassup, Mr. Fox?"

"Not much, just chilling. You?"

"Oh, you know, just hanging around, piquing your curiosity."

"Your move, Mr. Fox."

>_>;


----------



## Astus (May 8, 2018)

So I sent an email to my Biochemistry teacher, asking if I currently had an A or not in the class. You see he allows for one test to be dropped, which means I wouldn’t need to take the final because an A is the highest grade you can get. 

What I got back was “I looked over your scores on the past three exams and you are high enough that you would get an overall course grade of A even without taking the final. 
If you want to reassure yourself, you can turn in corrections on your 3rd exam (which was your lowest f the three) which will push your overall grade well above the A threshold”. 

Needless to say when I read the last part, I had the misfortune of drinking soda at the time and shot some out of nose as I started to laugh; now of course I am regretting it. Though I am very temped to reply back with something like...


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> So I sent an email to my Biochemistry teacher, asking if I currently had an A or not in the class. You see he allows for one test to be dropped, which means I wouldn’t need to take the final because an A is the highest grade you can get.
> 
> What I got back was “I looked over your scores on the past three exams and you are high enough that you would get an overall course grade of A even without taking the final.
> If you want to reassure yourself, you can turn in corrections on your 3rd exam (which was your lowest f the three) which will push your overall grade well above the A threshold”.
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!

I will kiss you if you did. xD


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> So I sent an email to my Biochemistry teacher, asking if I currently had an A or not in the class. You see he allows for one test to be dropped, which means I wouldn’t need to take the final because an A is the highest grade you can get.
> 
> What I got back was “I looked over your scores on the past three exams and you are high enough that you would get an overall course grade of A even without taking the final.
> If you want to reassure yourself, you can turn in corrections on your 3rd exam (which was your lowest f the three) which will push your overall grade well above the A threshold”.
> ...


my Public Speaking professor couldn't find my Elevator Pitch (which i never did) so she blamed herself and gave me a 90, which boosted my grade to an A


----------



## Shoiyo (May 8, 2018)

I had that damn dream again. 

I've had it twice before, and where I know this song from is driving me nuts. I couldn't have made it up in my own head while sleeping. But anyway... I start off the dream by being killed in a freak accident, and I end up going straight to Hell, where I am met by a very flamboyant Satan, who greets me for my "orientation." 

   He then is lifted up on a spinning platform, producing a top hat and cane, proceeding to sing to a full big band backing,

  "_Welcome to Hell it's my kinda place! It's the nation of damnation between time and space! This is my kingdom it's a place that's got style! You may as well sit back cause you're here for a while." _ The rest of the lyrics faded from memory as I was typing this but yeah, third time having this dream of gay-broadway-Satan. It's getting weird. 

I need more coffee.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> LogicNuke said:
> 
> 
> > At least you're back here now. People missed you.
> ...


No, bad panda :V

I already told him I'd draw him an avatar if he wants.  The offer still stands.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I had that damn dream again.
> 
> I've had it twice before, and where I know this song from is driving me nuts. I couldn't have made it up in my own head while sleeping. But anyway... I start off the dream by being killed in a freak accident, and I end up going straight to Hell, where I am met by a very flamboyant Satan, who greets me for my "orientation."
> 
> ...


why can't i have these dreams  my dreams are always of college


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 8, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I had that damn dream again.
> 
> I've had it twice before, and where I know this song from is driving me nuts. I couldn't have made it up in my own head while sleeping. But anyway... I start off the dream by being killed in a freak accident, and I end up going straight to Hell, where I am met by a very flamboyant Satan, who greets me for my "orientation."
> 
> ...


Now that you've shared the song, you need to find someone to compose it.
Maybe turn it into a musical :V


----------



## Shoiyo (May 8, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Now that you've shared the song, you need to find someone to compose it.
> Maybe turn it into a musical :V



Maybe. Although I have no official training in musical theatre.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Maybe. Although I have no official training in musical theatre.


the pact is sealed mwahahaaaa


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 8, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I had that damn dream again.
> 
> I've had it twice before, and where I know this song from is driving me nuts. I couldn't have made it up in my own head while sleeping. But anyway... I start off the dream by being killed in a freak accident, and I end up going straight to Hell, where I am met by a very flamboyant Satan, who greets me for my "orientation."
> 
> ...


That's honestly the best thing I've heard all week.
I need this drawn or animated or something.


----------



## Shoiyo (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> the pact is sealed mwahahaaaa








If you don't know this movie, watch it immediately. This is how I imagine things going.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I had that damn dream again.
> 
> I've had it twice before, and where I know this song from is driving me nuts. I couldn't have made it up in my own head while sleeping. But anyway... I start off the dream by being killed in a freak accident, and I end up going straight to Hell, where I am met by a very flamboyant Satan, who greets me for my "orientation."
> 
> ...


Hmm. Sounds a bit similar to a dream I had two days ago, but I ended up meeting the Christian god instead in heaven. They had a full on choir and everything. The guitar angel did some real mad plays on that guitar.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 8, 2018)

IVE BEEN GONE SO LONG I MISSED THE 2000th PAGE!! DX


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> IVE BEEN GONE SO LONG I MISSED THE 2000th PAGE!! DX


I missed it too : (


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I missed it too : (


Well... there’s always 3000


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> IVE BEEN GONE SO LONG I MISSED THE 2000th PAGE!! DX


*hugs*

There's always 2060, 2061, 2062, +++..


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Well... there’s always 3000


I'll see you then! :V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *hugs*
> 
> There's always 2060, 2061, 2062, +++..


You sarcastic asshole I love you
Not in the weird way tho


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> You sarcastic asshole I love you
> Not in the weird way tho


...Sarcastic? Are you trying to insult? 

But ye. Shame you missed the big 2. Well, I can always poke you in a DM when the big 3 is approaching?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Sarcastic? Are you trying to insult?
> 
> But ye. Shame you missed the big 2. Well, I can always poke you in a DM when the big 3 is approaching?


Nah sarcasm is the best XD


----------



## Dreamline (May 8, 2018)

Welp, already done with work stuff and I'm only 2 hours in, so, uh... it's been boring, to say the least.

At least I can look forward to being home after two more hours, and can do stuff I've been meaning to get done.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

1 of 2 things are going to happen next month. Either I get the new position I requested, or I take the same position with a new company on a much less intense site with some friends that abandoned ship. My contact said I'd work circles around the current crew they've got. Better yet no union! No more retards you can't fire messing everything up for people worth their skin.

It's all lined up. Very excited. :3

It's nice having 2 positives to choose from when you're unsatisfied with your current situation instead of feeling trapped.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 1 of 2 things are going to happen next month. Either I get the new position I requested, or I take the same position with a new company on a much less intense site with some friends that abandoned ship. My contact said I'd work circles around the current crew they've got. Better yet no union! No more retards you can't fire messing everything up for people worth their skin.
> 
> It's all lined up. Very excited. :3
> 
> It's nice having 2 positives to choose from when you're unsatisfied with your current situation instead of feeling trapped.


I'm assuming you want the former option rather than the latter option. It's nice that everything is falling into place for you.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 1 of 2 things are going to happen next month. Either I get the new position I requested, or I take the same position with a new company on a much less intense site with some friends that abandoned ship. My contact said I'd work circles around the current crew they've got. Better yet no union! No more retards you can't fire messing everything up for people worth their skin.
> 
> It's all lined up. Very excited. :3
> 
> It's nice having 2 positives to choose from when you're unsatisfied with your current situation instead of feeling trapped.


Sounds like a good outcome either way, yeah.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

I'm just sitting here, listening to sonar. :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 8, 2018)

I found my motto


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Well there's a bit of favoritism where I work. Recently they've hired brand new people with no experience in the field that are friends of people who are friends of the supervisors and manager. Those guys have been given extremely technical positions which I have been trying to nab each time it's come up. This is round 3. Needless to say those inexperienced guys are messing up horribly and making us look bad, or simply quitting because this site is so fast paced and they simply aren't cut out for it.

I've been on this site alone for 3 years and follow all procedures, do paperwork properly, wear all of my gear, and do the jobs the way they need to be done to _really_ satisfy the client. They put me in charge of crews which handle the most dangerous critical tasks on site, and I usually do the most vital part of those jobs. Examples being stinging live sour vessels, purging and recycling sour chemical injections, almost all of the critical confined space cleaning vessel jobs with strict timelines and expectations. That ought to be worth something. I have 6 years of this sort of work in the industry, and always tend to gravitate to jobs which include an element of danger, be it explosive gas, live systems, or direct toxic/corrosive material handling. I almost exclusively breath supplied air. I may as well leave my lungs at home when I leave for work.

The chemical operator position I'm gunning for would be a perfect fit for me, and this is the second time I've requested it once it's become available. It's available a third time, and there's no professional reason you could possibly come up with for not allowing me to fill the slot and putting the new hires in a more laborious position. I'm a perfect fit and everyone knows it. 

I'll take my valuable ass to a more chill site if I don't get it, because I'd like to work for a company that allows skilled workers to sieze advancement opportunities as they become available. Not to mention necessary to fill.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Well there's a bit of favoritism where I work. Recently they've hired brand new people with no experience in the field that are friends of people who are friends of the supervisors and manager. Those guys have been given extremely technical positions which I have been trying to nab each time it's come up. This is round 3. Needless to say those inexperienced guys are messing up horribly and making us look bad, or simply quitting because this site is so fast paced and they simply aren't cut out for it.
> 
> I've been on this site alone for 3 years and follow all procedures, do paperwork properly, wear all of my gear, and do the jobs the way they need to be done to _really_ satisfy the client. They put me in charge of crews which handle the most dangerous critical tasks on site, and I usually do the most vital part of those jobs. Examples being stinging live sour vessels, purging and recycling sour chemical injections, almost all of the critical confined space cleaning vessel jobs with strict timelines and expectations. That ought to be worth something. I have 6 years of this sort of work in the industry, and always tend to gravitate to jobs which include an element of danger, be it explosive gas, live systems, or direct toxic/corrosive material handling. I almost exclusively breath supplied air. I may as well leave my lungs at home when I leave for work.
> 
> ...


Nepotism is fun. Especially if it's done in a company and it ends up in ruins. Once you're out you can watch it burn to the ground due to a lack of actual skill.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

It helps knowing I already put it succinctly to my manager what I thought. He has heard rumours I was leaving. We had a good 1 hour chat after shift and he said he'd have an answer for me next shift. Said I'd probably get the job.

He has a history of stringing people along though. Sometimes team leads will be groomed endlessly for supervisor positions for upwards of 5 years, only to have it snatched away by someone hired from off-site when the position becomes available. Usually a fuck-up who's no good. There's always another supervisor to pull because their job is to take credit for the work done by the people who do it, and seemingly nothing else. There's no shortage of those types of people unfortunately.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It helps knowing I already put it succinctly to my manager what I thought. He has heard rumours I was leaving. We had a good 1 hour chat after shift and he said he'd have an answer for me next shift. Said I'd probably get the job.
> 
> He has a history of stringing people along though. Sometimes team leads will be groomed endlessly for supervisor positions for upwards of 5 years, only to have it snatched away by someone hired from off-site when the position becomes available. Usually a fuck-up who's no good. There's always another supervisor to pull because their job is to take credit for the work done by the people who do it, and seemingly nothing else. There's no shortage of those types of people unfortunately.


It was probably wise for you to have a face-to-face with your boss about where you're heading in the organization. Often, if you don't bring up promotions or pay raises with your boss directly, you won't get them. Without knowing the man, letting him know you might leave from greener pastures was probably a smart move to get things in motion. You deal with too many hazards on the job to not compensated at least for them and one has to ask the greater question of how they expect to retain competent people if they constantly are passing them over for promotion in favor of outside hires.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 8, 2018)

anyone have any advice on how to start a band? cause I'm trying to get flyers made and I want to know where to put them to where people will notice them.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

I don't burn bridges or have problems with adult/professional conversations. There's not a lot of people in this industry as capable or adaptable with as much cross training as I have so I have a bit of sway. Enough is enough though. I don't want to be bottlenecked into being the "shitty dangerous work guy".

The jobs I go to require everything go smoothly or people start dying.


----------



## Simo (May 8, 2018)

Well, my block list keeps growing, here...one tries to be positive and such, but for fuck's sake; after a while, I get tired.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, my block list keeps growing, here...one tries to be positive and such, but for fuck's sake; after a while, I get tired.


I feel for ya', but keep doing your thing.  Being positive ain't easy sometimes.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

I always feel like saving the times I see you swear for further reflection later on. They're extra spicy when they come out of your mouth Simo.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 8, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> anyone have any advice on how to start a band? cause I'm trying to get flyers made and I want to know where to put them to where people will notice them.



That's a tricky one - I've tried both placing and responding to adverts a number times over the years, and in only one instance did a lasting, worthwhile band come out of it.  Almost every other project that has worked out has happened by word of mouth, meeting other musicians at gigs locally or through friends.  Depending on your musical style, it might be more fruitful to show up at jam nights, open mics or similar.


----------



## Simo (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I always feel like saving the times I see you swear for further reflection later on. They're extra spicy when they come out of your mouth Simo.



Thanks! I don't swear much, really. Maybe if I drop an anvil on my foot or something, I do, but generally not too much : P


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks! I don't swear much, really. Maybe if I drop an anvil on my foot or something, I do, but generally not too much : P


a avali would work too :V


----------



## AppleButt (May 8, 2018)

A plane that fueled up at my job yesterday made a crash landing in Texas while he was on the way yesterday.

The pilot is okay, thankfully.

That crap gets to me a bit now ever since 2 years ago when I witnessed a plane crash right after take off killing all 4 on board.

Feels weird sometimes when you deal with an airplane that ends up being someone’s coffin.

I’ve met 6 people now that are no longer here because they were killed in a plane crash.

It’s really sad.

But it is the risk the pilots understand and accept.

Sorry for being depressing.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

That wasn't the scrap airbus was it?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

the moment you realize any time spent studying during daylight hours results in 5 new pages in this thread as well as no new notifs for it


----------



## AppleButt (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That wasn't the scrap airbus was it?



Oh no.  That would have been bad.  That one was heading to the Philippines.

This was just a small 2 seated plane.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

I find commercial airline pilots are incredible. What a hard job to get. Airlines can't afford to hire a person who'll do anything other than a perfect job, and I assume maintenance on the aircraft is taken equally seriously seeing as so much money is at stake.

I'd say lives but it's probably more about money...


----------



## AppleButt (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I find commercial airline pilots are incredible. What a hard job to get. Airlines can't afford to hire a person who'll do anything other than a perfect job, and I assume maintenance on the aircraft is taken equally seriously seeing as so much money is at stake.
> 
> I'd say lives but it's probably more about money...



It’s tough.  I tried taking lessons for awhile cause that’s what I wanted to do, but I burnt out from it, and it was just a lot to manage for me to keep going. 

I have mad respect for them too.  It ain’t easy. 

You have to master flying such planes, and you have to get a college degree.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

I've talked at length with pilots. They posses a retarded amount of knowledge.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I've talked at length with pilots. They posses a retarded amount of knowledge.


I can only imagine.  A friend of mine works on testing/safety software for planes, and even my nerdy brain has trouble with it.

I just met someone named Dee while ordering dinner.
My life is complete now :V


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

I'm working the Socrates right now. :3


----------



## Massan Otter (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm working the Socrates right now. :3



Like Bill and Ted did?


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Yeah sort of, only less fun.

Indonesians are fond of Greek culture or something. Apparently it's a common thing for them to name their kids after greek gods according to him.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah sort of, only less fun.
> 
> Indonesians are fond of Greek culture or something. Apparently it's a common thing for them to name their kids after greek gods according to him.


Hope my dad called me Zeus 

"I see you have a hole there, it's a shame if no one is going to plug it up" >:3


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

W-what?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Anyone looking to upgrade their phone (especially for the camera) I can vouch for all the hype the Huawei P20 has been getting. Compared picture quality with the Galaxy S9 and it kicks its ass.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

samsung S7Edge was the worst phone I ever had. Very wary of my Note8 right now.

Just about everything that could have gone wrong with my S7Edge the week after the 1 year warranty, did.

- Performance slowdown/stuttering
- Instant battery life drop
- Noticed the screen had my text keyboard burnt it when I had it on auto-adjust the entire time. I've never even heard of someone having a burn in on a phone before. I guess we're going backwards in technological reliability...
- When the charge port stopped working, that was the last straw.

I had nothing but awesome things to say about my previous S4, which was a fantastic phone until I was forced to replace it because of software incompatibility. RIP.

Note8 is good so far but I'm waiting for that 1 year mark and watching very closely.


----------



## AppleButt (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> samsung S7Edge was the worst phone I ever had. Very wary of my Note8 right now.
> 
> Just about everything that could have gone wrong with my S7Edge the week after the 1 year warranty, did.
> 
> ...



My mom had one too.  She hated it. 

Hers had various problems.  The kicker for he was when it quit sending out texts. 

She had I use wi fi just to get it to send texts.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> samsung S7Edge was the worst phone I ever had. Very wary of my Note8 right now.
> 
> Just about everything that could have gone wrong with my S7Edge the week after the 1 year warranty, did.
> 
> ...


I haven't had a Samsung, but I used my brother's old Sony phone for a while, and that thing worked great. Until it started to repeatedly turn off and restart over and over again.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone looking to upgrade their phone (especially for the camera) I can vouch for all the hype the Huawei P20 has been getting. Compared picture quality with the Galaxy S9 and it kicks its ass.


I'll take a look at it, I'm actually lookin' for a new phone this week.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'll take a look at it, I'm actually lookin' for a new phone this week.


Please do :V I want to chat with you all day :V


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'll take a look at it, I'm actually lookin' for a new phone this week.



What kind of budget are you on if you haven't mentioned it already?


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

They all a grand now. Don't matta.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> samsung S7Edge was the worst phone I ever had. Very wary of my Note8 right now.
> 
> Just about everything that could have gone wrong with my S7Edge the week after the 1 year warranty, did.
> 
> ...


I take it you had the Snapdragon variant? That might explain the slowdowns and poor battery life. Samsung's own in-house Exynos SOC was far batter on the S7 (and previous models) because it used more efficient lower powered cores, and more of them, so it would've been a lot easier on the hardware, especially the battery. Not to mention Samsung optimized their phones better for that SOC, so there is that. The SD on newer models is supposed to be a lot better so you might not experience the same issues. 

As for the screen, it's not just a Samsung issue, it's AMOLED technology, they're known for their burn-in. Consider the fact that modern smartphones pump out over a thousand nits of brightness it's even more prominent for that screen tech.

I actually bought a refurbished S4 from an "authorized" reseller a few years back but had to return it because all the sensors were playing up. A shame, really, there was a lot I liked about that phone. Right now I'm using a Huawei P9 Lite, it's nothing glamorous but it gets the job done.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> They all a grand now. Don't matta.


Not even. Pixel 2 for instance is like $500. Or you can get older flapships for cheaper now. The Note 4 is still a swell device for instance and should only run you $100.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

While we're on the topic of phones, has anyone else noticed how after a while, your phone seems boring and everyone else's seems glamorous?

I mean, by some stroke of luck I have a flagship phone, and yet everyone else's seems nicer than mine. 

Even if they're a few years older than the one I use.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> They all a grand now. Don't matta.


Really now? Mine is only for $360
Though it's Huawei Nova 2
Octa-core
64 gig internal (expandable)
4gig ram
1080 x 1920 pixels, 16:9 ratio (~443 ppi density)
Android 7.0+


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

joining in, and if y'all haven't noticed my phone is a literal dinosaur.



 
i'm hopefully getting a new phone this summer, and i was considering a Pixel 2 for its camera. is it good otherwise?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> joining in, and if y'all haven't noticed my phone is a literal dinosaur.
> View attachment 31934
> i'm hopefully getting a new phone this summer, and i was considering a Pixel 2 for its camera. is it good otherwise?


Hey. That's insulting to dinosaurs. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2018)

I fucking love the phone I have now.




I was with Samsung for a bit and just wanted to change things up a bit. The V20 has been treating me like royalty.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> joining in, and if y'all haven't noticed my phone is a literal dinosaur.
> View attachment 31934
> i'm hopefully getting a new phone this summer, and i was considering a Pixel 2 for its camera. is it good otherwise?


The Pixel 2 is on par or even better than the P20 Pro, depending on situation. In lowlight photography the P20 Pro is untouchable right now, and you might want to take into account the screen issues others have been saying about the Pixel 2 XL, the non-XL version doesn't have that problem but is a lower resolution.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 8, 2018)

I’ve gotten three pages of homework done so far today, and I have about 20 days to finish this pile of homework and  then some on computer
GreAT


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2018)

Wait no phones suck because we still don't have Net Navis.


----------



## AppleButt (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> joining in, and if y'all haven't noticed my phone is a literal dinosaur.
> View attachment 31934
> i'm hopefully getting a new phone this summer, and i was considering a Pixel 2 for its camera. is it good otherwise?



Those phones are from simpler times.


----------



## Astus (May 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’ve gotten three pages of homework done so far today, and I have about 20 days to finish this pile of homework and  then some on computer
> GreAT



You can do it, trust me; I did... 7 questions per page... about 7 pages per lab... 10 labs >.> 490 questions, two nine page essays, and two challenging 8 problems quizzes in the course of 18 waking hours... you'll be okay


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> I fucking love the phone I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using a Moto Z2. I'm thinking that once this phone's done, I might go back to LG. I loved my first little phone, it was small but it got the job done and I could play games on it.

Of course, it also got overloaded and really hot frequently, but it was still a nice little thing.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’ve gotten three pages of homework done so far today, and I have about 20 days to finish this pile of homework and  then some on computer
> GreAT


I hope you get an inverted F. :3


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu 
Psh. Specs. I'd rather be bent over financially over the course of 2 years. What matters is the exterior.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm using a Moto Z2. I'm thinking that once this phone's done, I might go back to LG. I loved my first little phone, it was small but it got the job done and I could play games on it.
> 
> Of course, it also got overloaded and really hot frequently, but it was still a nice little thing.


LG? 

Ouch. Just be wary of them, too, their previous G series smartphones are famous for bootloop issues. 

If I were you I'd go with a good Chinese phone, like OnePlus, Huawei, or Xiaomi. Their price performance ratio is dominating the market right now and OnePlus has a massive modding community so you'll have access to the latest Android version and security patches for years to come.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2018)

I meant to post this the other day. Test recording, but it's still kinda blurry and I'm not quite sure what more I could do.
I've been trying to find some optimal settings for recording this game, but I can't seem to make a vid without it being blurry. My PC's a toaster, but I feel like this game should be able to get some decent quality. It does have a really weird resolution issue but there should be a way around that. I don't know if any of you here do any of the Youtoobins






EDIT: Annnnnnd it embedded a preview. :l


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What matters is the exterior.


APPLEFAN BOI >:U


----------



## Astus (May 8, 2018)

What my study guide says : Three point test cross, gene linkage maps, evolution definitions, variation...

What I think it says : Stay up all night and play video games

>.>


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> What my study guide says : Three point test cross, gene linkage maps, evolution definitions, variation...
> 
> What I think it says : Stay up all night and play video games
> 
> >.>


You totally need a break from all that studying :V


----------



## Dragoneer (May 8, 2018)

Rant said:


> *Ok I need a mods help! I keep getting logged out every few mins or seconds even!! I reset my password, exited everything on my phone, rebooted it 4 times and it just keeps happening!!!!!!!!!*​


This has happened to me before. It's possible that your cookies have become corrupted. Depending your browser you can specifically delete the FA cookies from your browser. 

If you're on Firefox, for example, it works like this:
Options > Privacy and Security > Scroll down to History and click "Remove individual cookies". From there, type in "furaffinity" and just remove any cookie that has "forums" in it. Then re-log into the forums. =) It should fix it.

Sometimes cookies just get corrupted for whatever reason.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2018)

dragoneer is here! Run for your lives! V:


----------



## Ramjet (May 8, 2018)

@Dongding


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Yeah I watched alladatshit. Even Pond Life.

Rex the Runt was one of my faves. That and Ren and Stimpy.

My generation was raised by television. T'was a golden age.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> This has happened to me before. It's possible that your cookies have become corrupted. Depending your browser you can specifically delete the FA cookies from your browser.
> 
> If you're on Firefox, for example, it works like this:
> Options > Privacy and Security > Scroll down to History and click "Remove individual cookies". From there, type in "furaffinity" and just remove any cookie that has "forums" in it. Then re-log into the forums. =) It should fix it.
> ...


Everyone keeps saying it's a cookie issue but I'm not sure it's that; unless it's browser specific because I never seem to get the login issue with any other Android browser except for Chrome.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Everyone keeps saying it's a cookie issue but I'm not sure it's that; unless it's browser specific because I never seem to get the login issue with any other Android browser except for Chrome.


I use Puffin, and it's pretty good at keeping me logged in during my session, for the most part.

Not to mention I can view flash stuff.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> My generation was raised by television. T'was a golden age.



Back when Nickelodeon didn't suck :V


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Untalkative Bunny was actually the major reason I try to maintain Dongding as an androgynous sheep.


----------



## Ramjet (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah I watched alladatshit. Even Pond Life.
> 
> Rex the Runt was one of my faves. That and Ren and Stimpy.
> 
> My generation was raised by television. T'was a golden age.




T'was a good time to be young,unlike the crap they push now


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I use Puffin, and it's pretty good at keeping me logged in during my session, for the most part.
> 
> Not to mention I can view flash stuff.


Puffin seems to be the only Android browser that actually supports flash. Dolphin is supposed to as well but it's hit and miss with that.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Everyone keeps saying it's a cookie issue but I'm not sure it's that; unless it's browser specific because I never seem to get the login issue with any other Android browser except for Chrome.


And I'm saying it is. =) Sometimes cookies derp. I don't know why but it happens. It's a pretty rare event.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> And I'm saying it is. =) Sometimes cookies derp. I don't know why but it happens. It's a pretty rare event.


Maybe it's just the way Chrome handles cookies or XenForo has poor support for that browser, because I've tried removing them numerous times only to be stuck with the same problem right after.

In any event, if it happens, I just use another browser for awhile, seems to fix the issue.


----------



## Ginza (May 8, 2018)

How’s everyone doing??


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> How’s everyone doing??


Good. I'm listening to Caleb Hyle's Cover of "Here" by JUNNA and trying to write a depressing backstory for one of my characters. 

It's kinda scaring me how sucky this character's life has been. Oh, well, for what I have planned for him, it's perfect. A full transformation of his life for the better.


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Gud, how bout you?


----------



## Ginza (May 8, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Good. I'm listening to Caleb Hyle's Cover of "Here" by JUNNA and trying to write a depressing backstory for one of my characters.
> 
> It's kinda scaring me how sucky this character's life has been. Oh, well, for what I have planned for him, it's perfect. A full transformation of his life for the better.



Ooh sounds fun! Sometimes a depressing backstory is cool, helps you improve your character. I’m sure it’s going to turn out well! 





Asassinator said:


> Gud, how bout you?




Glad to hear it Aaron  I’m pretty good myself


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Glad to hear it Aaron  I’m pretty good myself


That's good to know, Ginza Ganzi!


----------



## AppleButt (May 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> How’s everyone doing??


 
Doing good.  Just got off work and can’t decide if I want to shower now or later. 

What about yourself?


----------



## Ginza (May 8, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Doing good.  Just got off work and can’t decide if I want to shower now or later.
> 
> What about yourself?



Relax and have something to drink- then shower 

I’m doing pretty good, just chilling and doing some meditation


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> meditation


Ooh!

You do that often?


----------



## Ginza (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Ooh!
> 
> You do that often?



Yup yup!

Pretty much nightly. Sometimes on lunch break as well- granted I’m not preoccupied with other things. Calms my nerves, and reminds me to appreciate the small things


----------



## AppleButt (May 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Relax and have something to drink- then shower
> 
> I’m doing pretty good, just chilling and doing some meditation



Ooooooooooooonnmmmmmmm.  I weigh less than a slice of bread.   Oooooooommmm


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2018)

Damn, YouTube is boring these days.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Damn, YouTube is boring these days.


I pretty much only use it for music, lately. Other than that, the occasional playthrough can be fun to watch.


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Damn, YouTube is boring these days.


Not for me...

You could watch TF2 Gmod to question your life...


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Not for me...
> 
> You could watch TF2 Gmod to question your life...



Meh. I never really found enjoyment from either of those. 
I miss the old YouTube poop days though. The crudely edited classics


----------



## TrishaCat (May 8, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> I miss the old YouTube poop days though. The crudely edited classics


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Relax and have something to drink- then shower
> 
> I’m doing pretty good, just chilling and doing some meditation


Ar yu drink teh alcohols?


----------



## Astus (May 8, 2018)

I have spent the last 2 hours, tying to teach myself about the three point test cross from pretty much nothing, because my teacher doesn't know how to teach... even her notes are literally scribbles >.>


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Grab her by the pussy.


----------



## Astus (May 8, 2018)

Need suggestions... I haven't eaten in like... 11 hours. I need to get up to finish studying in under 8 hours for my final in under 9 hours. Do I go to wawa (the only place open) to get food, which will take about 45 minutes, or do I go to sleep now and eat in the cafeteria and waste like 15 minutes in the morning?


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

Cafeteria. But maybe try and locate some crackers or a granola bar or something in the meantime. That's what I'd do anyways.


----------



## Astus (May 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Cafeteria. But maybe try and locate some crackers or a granola bar or something in the meantime. That's what I'd do anyways.



Oh right... snacks... my brain is tired >.>


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

I'm a nibbler... I think about nibbling quite a lot.


----------



## Ramjet (May 9, 2018)

Going to bed hungry sucks the big one...I'd eat now if you can,you'll regret it in the morning...


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 9, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> What kind of budget are you on if you haven't mentioned it already?


Sorry, busy day. Pretty lenient budget so moneys not a big concern, not gettin anything over 500 tho.


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Please do :V I want to chat with you all day :V


Monhun is hard, call an ambulance  V


----------



## peepo2399 (May 9, 2018)

im upset because I'm not confident in my art skills at all yet I had ideas to do it as some kind of career
I don't know if I want to continue doing it but at the same time I have no other interesting characteristics or skills


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> im upset because I'm not confident in my art skills at all yet I had ideas to do it as some kind of career
> I don't know if I want to continue doing it but at the same time I have no other interesting characteristics or skills


I'm being nosy. Have you ever thought about art school?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Monhun is hard,


Thank you :V


----------



## peepo2399 (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm being nosy. Have you ever thought about art school?


not really. I'm still in high school and college is the last thing on my mind right now honestly. a lot of shit has been going on in my personal life and I don't feel like college is right for me at this moment. maybe in a few years I will change my mind but right now I just can't


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2018)

This is a mascot that walks around a mall I visit. One day I will work up the courage to take a selfie and hug it out, I just know it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> not really. I'm still in high school and college is the last thing on my mind right now honestly. a lot of shit has been going on in my personal life and I don't feel like college is right for me at this moment. maybe in a few years I will change my mind but right now I just can't


Good luck with your troubles!

Hope you come out feeling better


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

@peepo2399 
You're really good though? I don't understand. Maybe do commissions in the meantime! At least you'll be making a little cash doing something you enjoy.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> not really. I'm still in high school and college is the last thing on my mind right now honestly. a lot of shit has been going on in my personal life and I don't feel like college is right for me at this moment. maybe in a few years I will change my mind but right now I just can't


If you don't mind me asking, how far away are you from matriculating? Also, have you spoken to a guidance counselor? I just want a feel of where you are before I throw my two cents in.

Edit: @Dongding is right. I saw your art thread.


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

I think your best stuff was the cute stuff colored with a crayon sort of style brush. It was extremely professional and you nailed the style big time.


----------



## peepo2399 (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @peepo2399
> You're really good though? I don't understand. Maybe do commissions in the meantime! At least you'll be making a little cash doing something you enjoy.


I actually do commissions but no one ever requests for anything haha... but I don't really mind that, I don't really care if others like my art or not, I just don't know if I like my art. and maybe I'm being too harsh on myself, I've been told that I am my own worst critic. 


LogicNuke said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how far away are you from matriculating? Also, have you spoken to a guidance counselor? I just want a feel of where you are before I throw my two cents in.


if you mean how close I am to graduating from high school I could probably graduate in 2 years or less but the motivation to get ANYTHING done just hasn't been there. stress and family issues and my own depression is hard to deal with and I've almost just given up on my life completely.
I don't really have any people who I can talk to like counselors or anything of the sort. my mom says she's been trying to help with that but it's been a long time since she's said that. 

there are a lot of things I want to and need to do on my own but I just haven't been able to because I don't know how or my mom is preventing me from doing it, like getting a job for example. I don't want to go too deep but I'm just, in a tight spot right now in many ways


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

I don't you how frequently you draw or what you turnaround time is (Dong would know more about art than I do), but on talent alone, you could probably hack it at an art school.


----------



## peepo2399 (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I don't you how frequently you draw or what you turnaround time is (Dong would know more about art than I do), but on talent alone, you could probably hack it at an art school.


you're probably right, I hadn't thought about it but I would probably do very well if I actually tried.


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

I like your over-the-top cute stuff. It seems to be where you make the most of your ability; not to bottleneck you. It really does look top-notch and I think if more people knew you did such amazingly cute art you'd attract more commissions. I think you just aren't well known enough yet. Keep doing commissions and improving in areas you feel inadequate in the meantime.

I'll shut up now. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (May 9, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> not really. I'm still in high school and college is the last thing on my mind right now honestly. a lot of shit has been going on in my personal life and I don't feel like college is right for me at this moment. maybe in a few years I will change my mind but right now I just can't



Youre still in high school worried about your art skill? Everyone is ass in high school. Dont even worry about it. Just draw steadily. Youll be decent in a few years.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

People are so impatient when it comes to drawing. Peepo is like @Kopatropa 

Don't think of the goal, think of the journey.


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> People are so impatient when it comes to drawing. Peepo is like @Kopatropa
> 
> Don't think of the goal, think of the journey.


lol He does make a lot of those threads.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> you're probably right, I hadn't thought about it but I would probably do very well if I actually tried.


I'll be straight up with you. I'm a cheerleader for higher education. It did wonders for me, shitposting here aside. I won't lie to you. Talent is half the equation if you're planning on going to art school. Just based on the little bit of art I've seen from you, you've got the talent part down, though I'd tell to keep practicing because from what I've heard about art school, you'll be drawing so much at times you'll get sick of it occasionally. Also, you can always be better.

The other half of the equation is what you pointed out, motivation. You've got to have it to through high school and art school. Here, without knowing you, I really don't want to say something you can't relate to. But use this as motivation. If you this good at art and it drives you that much, art school could take you to a whole new level. They teach you new skills and fields that will keep you in work. They'll also work with you in terms of job placement, especially if you're good. I can only speak on some of the educational aspects of going to art school because one of my roommates work in education, but I know there are artists here who have gone to art school. I could see if they'll talk to you or, better yet, you could seek them out and use them as a resource. They may have been places you want to go.


----------



## peepo2399 (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> People are so impatient when it comes to drawing. Peepo is like @Kopatropa
> 
> Don't think of the goal, think of the journey.


it's not that im impatient, I know that I have potential and that this isn't something that happens over night, it's more of a "do I enjoy doing this that much to keep going on"?
sometimes the answer is yes, I love to draw and I enjoy every second of it, other times I'm like "jesus I feel like dying right now" while I draw. my own criticism does put me down sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2018)

One of the many things I really don't miss about working in the city is rush-hour traffic. I swear, apart from being insufferably slow most people seem to go into full psycho mode.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> it's not that im impatient, I know that I have potential and that this isn't something that happens over night, it's more of a "do I enjoy doing this that much to keep going on"?
> sometimes the answer is yes, I love to draw and I enjoy every second of it, other times I'm like "jesus I feel like dying right now" while I draw. my own criticism does put me down sometimes.


Well, let me start off by saying I'm not an artist, amateur or professional, but the ones I've known on FA have all had doubts about their abilities at one time or another and questioned whether they could sustain themselves on it when they were starting out. Actually, if you're good enough at anything, there will be times where you'll question how invested you are in what you do. That's where motivation comes. 

Motivation isn't for the times where enjoy your passion. It's for the times where you want to abandon your passion, but know that you really won't in the end.

Now, you also say you are your toughest critic. Good. That means you'll be tough on yourself to put out quality work. _That _will make your work stand out. You need to strive for that.

Pardon any typos. It's going on 10 where I am and I'm still adjusting.


----------



## peepo2399 (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Well, let me start off by saying I'm not an artist, amateur or professional, but the ones I've known on FA have all had doubts about their abilities at one time or another and questioned whether they could sustain themselves on it when they were starting out. Actually, if you're good enough at anything, there will be times where you'll question how invested you are in what you do. That's where motivation comes.
> 
> Motivation isn't for the times where enjoy your passion. It's for the times where you want to abandon your passion, but know that you really won't in the end.
> 
> ...


That actually means a lot to me. I hadn't thought about it that way at all.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> One of the many things I really don't miss about working in the city is rush-hour traffic. I swear, apart from being insufferably slow most people seem to go into full psycho mode.


Rush hour. The hour where LITERALLY EVERYONE are ALL driving to work at the same time. :V

Fun shit. XD


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

@peepo2399 

There's an adage "You're your own worst critic."

You can never be satisfied as an artist unless you've just produced the best thing you've ever made. Every other time you make something it will be in the shadow of the limits that you've witnessed your capabilities reach prior.

Essentially exactly what Logic stated. I just feel like maybe I could help explain why that is.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> That actually means a lot to me. I hadn't thought about it that way at all.


Well ... here's something else to think about. Do you want to do art full-time or part-time? Depending on your answer, I can tailor my advice to you more specifically. If you're not sure, I could give you options, which are always great to have. Also, check what I'm telling you with a guidance counselor so they help you, if you have access to one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Rush hour. The hour where LITERALLY EVERYONE are ALL driving to work at the same time. :V
> 
> Fun shit. XD


It's rather entertaining, I'll admit, seeing everyone cut each other off and fight for pole-position like their life depends on it. But those on bikes, they're something else, they have a deathwish.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> But those on bikes, they're something else, they have a deathwish


Have you seen these people before?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Have you seen these people before?


Seen them? They're practically family. I've owned a few bikes myself but the reckless behavior of some on the road makes everyone look bad, it's almost like they're trying to get themselves killed.


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (May 9, 2018)

idk where to go to request a commision for some stuff im wanting done


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

JJOHNSONFAN said:


> idk where to go to request a commision for some stuff im wanting done


Art trades and requests


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Art trades and requests


ok cause im wanting some stickers for telegram and maybe a profile pick done for my 2nd sona who is a black and lime green rubber rapor


----------



## Folhester (May 9, 2018)

JJOHNSONFAN said:


> ok cause im wanting some stickers for telegram and maybe a profile pick done for my 2nd sona who is a black and lime green rubber rapor


If you intend to pay, Art Auction and Sales is more appropriate


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

What Assassinator said, but there were also literally two artists here in the last hour: @Dongding @peepo2399


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What Assassinator said, but there were also literally two artists here in the last hour: @Dongding @peepo2399


oh....
ok


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

JJOHNSONFAN said:


> oh....
> ok


Just go find other chaps who'd want to draw for you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

The recent interaction made me remember this video


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What Assassinator said, but there were also literally two artists here in the last hour: @Dongding @peepo2399


Naw he wants commish. Peepo maybe. Is "stickers" literally stickers?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2018)

Afternoon, fluffbutts.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Hey Yaka!

*proceeds to hoog*


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Put up yer dukes Yak.


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

*Bap* Too slow!


----------



## Astus (May 9, 2018)

Teacher : oh! You're done? But you finished so quickly! Don't you want time to look it over?

Me : nah, if I don't know the answers, I don't know them 

Inner me : I'm done "early" because everyone else is using their phones to cheat >.> get a clue lady


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2018)

Dukes, you say?







How about Duke Stephen McShark? :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Teacher : oh! You're done? But you finished so quickly! Don't you want time to look it over?
> 
> Me : nah, if I don't know the answers, I don't know them
> 
> Inner me : I'm done "early" because everyone else is using their phones to cheat >.> get a clue lady


At least you're honest :V
I feel like if people cheat they're hurting themselves

I'm being very hypocritical because I cheat alot back in highschool :V


----------



## Astus (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> At least you're honest :V
> I feel like if people cheat they're hurting themselves
> 
> I'm being very hypocritical because I cheat alot back in highschool :V



The only reason I'm annoyed is because it's going to affect my grade in the course, I need at least a C to pass and graduate; and while everyone else is getting Bs because they're cheating, I'm getting lower grades without any sort of curve which is pushing me down despite the fact that I know more than most of the people in there. 

High school isn't that important  it just determines where you go to college ~


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> The only reason I'm annoyed is because it's going to affect my grade in the course, I need at least a C to pass and graduate; and while everyone else is getting Bs because they're cheating, I'm getting lower grades without any sort of curve which is pushing me down despite the fact that I know more than most of the people in there.
> 
> High school isn't that important  it just determines where you go to college ~


How the hell do you manage to get only a B when cheating? Wait, nevermind. I had classmates who cheated who ended up with F's..


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> High school isn't that important  it just determines where you go to college


Hey! Highschool was awesome! The last time in my life that I can still be immature :V

It's odd.. whenever I pass by high schoolers I tend to be tense and try to look cool. I dunno... Am I the only one?


----------



## Dreamline (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's odd.. whenever I pass by high schoolers I tend to be tense and try to look cool. I dunno... Am I the only one?



I do that too, actually <_<

Not sure why either. It's almost subconscious. Probably has to do with how high school was for us.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's odd.. whenever I pass by highschoolers I tend to be tense and try to look cool. I dunno... Am I the only one?


I tense up too. Not because I dislike them, but remembering being a full on moron back then.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hey! Highschool was awesome! The last time in my life that I can still be immature :V


College didn't make me mature, lol.

I'm still interested in the same immature trash-media and activities as I was in highschool.  I just have less time to devote to them.  d:


----------



## Astus (May 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> How the hell do you manage to get only a B when cheating? Wait, nevermind. I had classmates who cheated who ended up with F's..



Because my teacher's tests are like impossible, there literally isn't a right answer for some... for example;

SDS is basically a detergent. It interacts with lipids in the cell membrane and disrupts them so all of the internal cellular components spill out of the cell. A question on her test 

What is the role of SDS in extracting DNA?

A. It is used to stabilize the DNA

B. It breaks apart the proteins

C. It disrupts the lipids in the cell wall

D. The SDS makes the DNA become ionized 

E. None of the above


As you can see, there are literally no right answers :v you'd say C because it's the closest to being right... but it's still wrong :v so when it comes to questions asking you to take information and apply it, they're literally impossible because they're either not right, or so vague any number of answers could be right


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 9, 2018)

Lost internet there d:

I am a fur-man-child.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Because my teacher's tests are like impossible, there literally isn't a right answer for some... for example;
> 
> SDS is basically a detergent. It interacts with lipids in the cell membrane and disrupts them so all of the internal cellular components spill out of the cell. A question on her test
> 
> ...


My biggest problem is that most teachers have a different strategy for test questions.  You practically have to learn how to take their tests in addition to learning the class material.

Usually you just have to go with the most-correct answer on multiple choice.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Because my teacher's tests are like impossible, there literally isn't a right answer for some... for example;
> 
> SDS is basically a detergent. It interacts with lipids in the cell membrane and disrupts them so all of the internal cellular components spill out of the cell. A question on her test
> 
> ...


Well, that is annoying as hell. No wonder it's hard.


----------



## GreenZone (May 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Because my teacher's tests are like impossible, there literally isn't a right answer for some... for example;
> 
> SDS is basically a detergent. It interacts with lipids in the cell membrane and disrupts them so all of the internal cellular components spill out of the cell. A question on her test
> 
> ...



you're confused cause you're wrong its B... the answers are wrong but the closest answer is B

SDS is a negatively charged anionic surfactant it breaks down the lipids and proteins destroying the membrane and the nuclear envelope protecting the chromosomes you're going to destroy part of the DNA in the process but you'll be able to rebuild it  

lipid disruption is something completely different mate 

secondly why are you doing high school level exams at a University i'd bring this up with the dean or something...  

Confused Steve Harvey GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

Today is my ex's birthday. I don't know if I should drop him a message


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

I wonder where that polar bear boi is.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2018)

He could be sleeping.


----------



## GreenZone (May 9, 2018)

no seriously why are American universities doing year 10-11 level exams in something as important as biology it makes me both laugh and angry with the US educational system


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2018)

I understand what you mean. They offer many high school level math classes for students that are as basic and addition and subtraction. I wonder how people still don't know basic math in college. I guess that's what happens when you cheat in school.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I wonder where that polar bear boi is.




 
Just got back home!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 32005
> Just got back home!


Hi PB babe :V busy once again? V:


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 32005
> Just got back home!


yay! the polar bear is back :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hi PB babe :V busy once again? V:


G'day panda! Pretty busy today but everything's going alot smoother with our new line cook so I couldn't be more happy atm.


shapeless0ne said:


> yay! the polar bear is back :V


What're you all up to?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'day panda! Pretty busy today but everything's going alot smoother with our new line cook so I couldn't be more happy atm.


Yokkatta :V
It's nice having more hands at work.
Kitchen nightmares taught me a lot these days


----------



## GreenZone (May 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I understand what you mean. They offer many high school level math classes for students that are as basic and addition and subtraction. I wonder how people still don't know basic math in college. I guess that's what happens when you cheat in school.



yeah i'm calling BS on that this is my math notes from year 10 high school flipped to a random page  

you need to be competent in this stuff before even thinking about going to University here i refuse to believe that the US education is so inept that some one can get into a University there knowing only basic math


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'day panda! Pretty busy today but everything's going alot smoother with our new line cook so I couldn't be more happy atm.
> 
> What're you all up to?


watchn' trash fires burn.....most notably tony the tiger's twitter page.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> watchn' trash fires burn.....most notably tony the tiger's twitter page.


I need some milk for my frosties >:3c


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Are mofos allowed to start off with a clean slate? I don't know if that's something people do and get away with... I feel like the social implications of randomly changing your identity superficially might be unfavorable.

Thoughts?

(In a course right now so my reply might take a while. Most likely be tied up as I'm just taking a short break which will be over soon.)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Are mofos allowed to start off with a clean slate? I don't know if that's something people do and get away with... I feel like the social implications of randomly changing your identity superficially might be unfavorable.
> 
> Thoughts?


Yeah sure if that's the first clean slate :V


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Lol multiple ones are frowned upon eh?


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yokkatta :V
> It's nice having more hands at work.
> Kitchen nightmares taught me a lot these days


Especially when they do their job, way less stressful.



Dongding said:


> Are mofos allowed to start off with a clean slate? I don't know if that's something people do and get away with... I feel like the social implications of randomly changing your identity superficially might be unfavorable.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> (In a course right now so my reply might take a while. Most likely be tied up as I'm just taking a short break which will be over soon.)


That's a fun question.  Doesn't this happen if its something like social reassignment, like if you're in danger and theres a mad killer after your head or something?  This may be a case by case basis, but it might be nice for someone who was involuntarily tied to something awful.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

Is dingdong on jury duty? :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need some milk for my frosties >:3c


heh, i love this video :3 
but on the 23 of October in 2017 tony stooped posting on his twitter.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> heh, i love this video :3


and I love that channel too....with all it's cringy stock-photos and computer generated voices form hell.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> and I love that channel too....with all it's cringy stock-photos and computer generated voices form hell.


I love the rainfurrest video :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I love the rainfurrest video :V


I love this one the most along side the rainfurest one, in fact the two videos are almost twins~


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Naw I just want to change my style up. I haven't tried doing what I want to try yet so I'm still unsure. I want to do cuter stuff with no outlines. Much more colorful and whacky. I just want to reinvent myself, maybe even a new fursona and account. Don't know yet. I don't know how people would react, even if it's perfectly allowed.

Doing digital stuff on my phone has been a large factor, as this style wasn't possible by other means. It's a new avenue I want to persue artistically and I want to start with a clean slate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I love this one the most along side the rainfurest one, in fact the two videos are almost twins~


Jump in the pit! *Que Dubstep music* 
$15000 BALLPIT;


----------



## Judge Spear (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I love this one the most along side the rainfurest one, in fact the two videos are almost twins~


Internet Historian destroys me. The Rainfurrest one got me too .Lmao


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Naw I just want to change my style up. I haven't tried doing what I want to try yet so I'm still unsure. I want to do cuter stuff with no outlines. Much more colorful and whacky. I just want to reinvent myself, maybe even a new fursona and account. Don't know yet. I don't know how people would react, even if it's perfectly allowed.
> 
> Doing digital stuff on my phone has been a large factor, as this style wasn't possible by other means. It's a new avenue I want to persue artistically and I want to start with a clean slate.


Yeah, if you want to try and switch things up I'd say go for it.

The main issue is that the current supporters of your art might see it kinda like a betrayal or something...  It might end up making you start from scratch, fan-wise.

Could always try an test the waters.


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Yeah. I don't have much page traffic anyways. More worried about what you guys would think. I like to think my input is reasonably welcome around these parts however troll-ish it sometimes tends to be, and to have to start calling me a different username if I were to reinvent my image online would be really weird for a while.

However my gross _art_ won't be missed.


----------



## GreenZone (May 9, 2018)

who wants to get flown out to Australia to drive my car across the country cause it would be X3 cheaper than using a shipping company


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I love this one the most along side the rainfurest one, in fact the two videos are almost twins~


I love Internet Historian. Marry me. xD


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah. I don't have much page traffic anyways. More worried about what you guys would think. I like to think my input is reasonably welcome around these parts however troll-ish it sometimes tends to be, and to have to start calling me a different username if I were to reinvent my image online would be really weird for a while.
> 
> However my gross _art_ won't be missed.


Set up a SFW account and have a NSFW account. Have the best of both worlds. Problem solved.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> who wants to get flown out to Australia to drive my car across the country cause it would be X3 cheaper than using a shipping company


Just out curiosity, from where to where?


----------



## Astus (May 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you're confused cause you're wrong its B... the answers are wrong but the closest answer is B
> 
> SDS is a negatively charged anionic surfactant it breaks down the lipids and proteins destroying the membrane and the nuclear envelope protecting the chromosomes you're going to destroy part of the DNA in the process but you'll be able to rebuild it
> 
> ...




*cracks knuckles* yes, sodium dodecyl sulfate is a negatively charged anionic surfactant; because of its polar and nonpolar regions, it makes it a very good amphipathic molecule. If you just look at the structure of it, it even looks like its related to a phospholipid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It's actually found in a lot of soaps because of that property  

Of course anything that has charged areas like that is going to disrupt protein structures, as there are many charged areas of proteins that would interact and cause denaturing... however in this case, I failed to mention that they usually add a protein that has a favored binding to DNA, which allows it to remain intact for a short period of time. After which you'd add ethanol to get the DNA to condense and then show off your white, somewhat translucent, mucous like DNA. 


I was merely giving an example of what would be a question on the test... and basically talking about the generalized information she was going over... the information it was related to was a lab involving E. Coli and it's DNA. Which brings up the point that she very annoyingly will put questions like that one the test, and expect you to know where it's coming from; aka the lab question. 

Also her exams are so difficult, they're way above college level. It's not because the information is difficult, or the level of the course is so high... it's because you have to read her mind to answer any of the questions. If you had a masters level understanding of the subject, I guarentee you'd be getting questions wrong simply because of how she words them and how she infers information from examples in her lecture or on the sheets of paper she hand writes and no one can read. 


This school I'm at anyways is pretty much a joke... the only classes I learned anything worthile in were histology, physiology, orgnaic, and biochem (apart from non major courses). And of course those were the classes I did well in because they were difficult and stimulated my interest in the subject....

I ranted a bit >.> sorry bout that


----------



## Judge Spear (May 9, 2018)

I scan the request section from time to time, but there's never anything folks ask to have drawn that suits me.


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Draw teh pepe lol


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Gonna do it fellas. Deleted all submissions on FA. >:3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Gonna do it fellas. Deleted all submissions on FA. >:3


No, not my porn!  Ctrl-Z, Ctrl-Z!    :V

Cheers to a fresh start, mate.


----------



## GreenZone (May 9, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> It's actually found in a lot of soaps because of that property



i think its used mostly as an anti protein based soap for crime scenes




Astusthefox said:


> This school I'm at anyways is pretty much a joke...



its not your school Nuke filled me in on US education system since i was genuinely confused we have a different and according to Nuke based on friends he has who are teachers better more streamlined system with higher academic requirements which is to stop people falling through the cracks

if you're really interested i went here (it was hard to find a decent video since "Melbourne Univercity" seems to just bring up rich white girl Vblogs which makes no sense since Universities here all cost the same its your academic aptitude that decides where you go)







Astusthefox said:


> and expect you to know where it's coming from



professors ive known who do this kind of thing are coming from the point of view that in Medicine you may have times where there will be multiple answers to the same question but your professor just sounds like she's making up her own lesson plan with answers that need to fall inline with a fixed outcome that's mandated by the state and its just not aligning up properly



Astusthefox said:


> f course anything that has charged areas like that is going to disrupt protein structures



who told you its "disrupt" biological disruption/destruction are two different things or do you mean disrupt in the fact that it disrupts the lipids structure by destroying the protein frame resulting in the cells destruction


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 9, 2018)

Wow, lot's have changed since I was last here.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 9, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Wow, lot's have changed since I was last here.


Wait a minute.  Didn't I offer to make you an avitar a few weeks ago?  This place changes pretty fast.

How have you been doing?


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I love Internet Historian. Marry me. xD


marry me daddy, and become ultra gay! :3c


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> marry me daddy, and become ultra gay! :3c


...Daddy? Now THAT is gay. :V


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

So I'm still on the fence about a new fursona. Suggest species knaves.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2018)

What's your fursonas name?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 9, 2018)

Bat :v


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Nuh I dun like weengs.

Not sure of a name yet.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So I'm still on the fence about a new fursona. Suggest species knaves.


beee an avali......


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> beee an avali......


we've got weird alien cookies~


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Nuh I dun like weengs.
> 
> Not sure of a name yet.


;c


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So I'm still on the fence about a new fursona. Suggest species knaves.



Duck-billed platypus.

They're poisonous mammals that lay eggs and can smell electricity. That's pretty damn metal.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So I'm still on the fence about a new fursona. Suggest species knaves.



Gotta go mustelid! Maybe a weasel?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So I'm still on the fence about a new fursona. Suggest species knaves.


Meer cat. I have yet to see any meer cats around FA.


----------



## avisa (May 9, 2018)

I thought it was a lion, but it was just a mere cat.


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

I really do like sheep but I can't draw the sorts of weird porn I want to with Dongding since Dongding is androgynous. I was actually leaning towards a smol cat.

I want something frisky and proud yet liable to lack confidence. (When the chips are down.)


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2018)

avisa said:


> I thought it was a lion, but it was just a mere cat.


----------



## avisa (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I really do like sheep but I can't draw the sorts of weird porn I want to with Dongding since Dongding is androgynous. I was actually leaning towards a smol cat.
> 
> I want something frisky and proud yet liable to lack confidence. (When the chips are down.)


Where do you post your art? :O


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

avisa said:


> Where do you post your art? :O


I just deleted all of my art. I might make a new account, name, fursona, and new FAF account. Just need another email which will share the name of whatever I decide my new fursona should be.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just deleted all of my art. I might make a new account, name, fursona, and new FAF account. Just need another email which will share the name of whatever I decide my new fursona should be.


I'm going to miss seeing you as a sheep.... I mean wolf.....I mean I can never really tell which one you are.


----------



## avisa (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just deleted all of my art. I might make a new account, name, fursona, and new FAF account. Just need another email which will share the name of whatever I decide my new fursona should be.


I haven't seen many wolves or foxes. Maybe you should try one of those since they're pretty unique.


----------



## Lexiand (May 9, 2018)

This is also happening on the Opera browsers and Safari who Uses Safari anymore.I guess if you're using an iPhone you are but I guess you could do the Same to fix it


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Perhaps... perhaps maybe just keep the account but take off the wolf-suit?

(One of the main reasons I have Dongding in a wolf-suit is wolves are super easy to draw lol.)

Edit: Naw that'd be weird. Dongding is innocent and I don't want to perverse Dongding's memory. I'll probably go with the complete overhaul lol. I'm catching a plane right now so I have 2 weeks to figure out what I'm going to do. I will think on this.

I'm not good at change!


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Perhaps... perhaps maybe just keep the account but take off the wolf-suit?
> 
> (One of the main reasons I have Dongding in a wolf-suit is wolves are super easy to draw lol.)
> 
> ...


hmmmm, you don't look like your into the idea of being a extraterrestrial raptor.....
how about a mountain lion?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I want something frisky and proud yet liable to lack confidence. (When the chips are down.)



Be a cheetah then. They're nature's bitch. Everything fucks with them. But they're also cats so they have that frisky proud thing goin on.

Also the puns man. Think of the puns!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 9, 2018)

My brain keeps saying "be a penguin" and I can't get it to stop.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

watch this and all will be reveled~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2018)

Just join the bear team :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

or better yet:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> -Domino's Miku-


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>






what AM i doing with my life?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 9, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (May 9, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


psssh, who'd want to get rid of porn? :3


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Just join the bear team :V


Oh god no.

I mulled it over. Housecat.

Done and done.

It just took one short, incredibly uncomfortable flight home.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh god no.
> 
> I mulled it over. Housecat.
> 
> ...


Ah, but what flight is truly comfortable, my son?


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Ah, but what flight is truly comfortable, my son?


So true.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Ah, but what flight is truly comfortable, my son?


Only the ones where you wake up and forgot you were on a plane :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2018)

Sometimes you just have to



Spoiler








Spoiler



A round of applause for dead memes, a slow clap will do.


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

Greetings fellow losers! How fare thee?



Spoiler



I'm sick as fuck and drinking. Gonna drown this bitch ass cold!


----------



## Dongding (May 10, 2018)

I'm essentially going to make the exact fursona @Inkblooded hates. A feminine boycat who is subjected to my array of incredibly despicable fetishes. It will be amazing. :3

I could never do that to the Dongster. RIP.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Only the ones where you wake up and forgot you were on a plane :V


I rarely fall asleep on planes. The turbulence always keeps me up. And is it just me, or does there seem to be more turbulence on flights now?


Mr. Fox said:


> Sometimes you just have to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But wasn't the whole point of the movie that the protagonist had reconcile her past and present to save to kingdom, the very opposite of letting go?


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> Greetings fellow losers! How fare thee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you’all feel better. ^w^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> But wasn't the whole point of the movie that the protagonist had reconcile her past and present to save to kingdom, the very opposite of letting go?


I believe it was more about that moment in her life when she felt no other choice but to.


----------



## Dongding (May 10, 2018)

Have to nail down a really unique style that will mesh well with how zany I want these pictures to be. I'm going to make a point out of using a lot of color and no outlines, as well as exaggerated action to liven each piece.

I want to stand out and do the things I want instead of the giftart I used to focus on. A lot of my followers might be upset I axed my entire gallery, but I'll at least be able to make things I enjoy and leave the things that bothered me behind. I had an extremely odd collection of things in there due to the fact my entire gallery aside from a single 6-part project that I did for myself, was for other people.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I believe it was more about that moment in her life when she felt no other choice but to.


She still couldn't let it go.


Rant said:


> Greetings fellow losers! How fare thee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take it easy, there. Try the Robitussin. You could make lean with the rest when you're better.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> She still couldn't let it go.


Sometimes letting go is more about the moment than the long-term.


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

@lodgicnuke 
Im too sick to drive, my mates been sick all week and depleted the medicine stash. I got one dose of NyQuil and a handful of cough drops. I'm fucked.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I rarely fall asleep on planes. The turbulence always keeps me up. And is it just me, or does there seem to be more turbulence on flights now?


Same, I've just been so tired this week I couldn't help it.  Not sure about the turbulence though.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> @lodgicnuke
> Im too sick to drive, my mates been sick all week and depleted the medicine stash. I got one dose of NyQuil and a handful of cough drops. I'm fucked.


If you live with roomies, that 4 oz bottle of Robintussin isn't going to cut it. I live with four other people. We've got separate rooms, but when one of gets sick, the rest fall like plague victim. You've got to buy the big bottles they sell at Costco. That way, you all don't drain your supply. Also, take Airborne when you feel the cold coming on and it's much less worse.


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> If you live with roomies, that 4 oz bottle of Robintussin isn't going to cut it. I live with four other people. We've got separate rooms, but when one of gets sick, the rest fall like plague victim. You've got to buy the big bottles they sell at Costco. That way, you all don't drain your supply. Also, take Airborne when you feel the cold coming on and it's much less worse.


Nah just my mate mate. He gets sick and gos down like an avalanche. We did good to stay away and not share food but it was bound to happen


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> Nah just my mate mate. He gets sick and gos down like an avalanche. We did good to stay away and not share food but it was bound to happen


The advice still applies if there more than of you. Try as you might, you'll sick eventually if live if someone who is sick from a cold.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Ah, but what flight is truly comfortable, my son?


my flight to texas was lovely. I had jack and coke, a beefstick, and drew furry smut.


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

I'd kill for some yaki udon right now. Big fat noodly goodness


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> I'd kill for some yaki udon right now. Big fat noodly goodness


Yeeees... Yeeeeeesse! Be fat my puppet, be fat! Bwahahahaha!!!!!11!!1 >:3


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> I'd kill for some yaki udon right now. Big fat noodly goodness


What time is over there? Can't you get delivery?


----------



## Dreamline (May 10, 2018)

I will -finally- be off of work in about five minutes.


Then I come back in 11 hours...


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> What time is over there? Can't you get delivery?


Bitch ain't nobody cook after 10pm here. 


I wish they did so bad


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> I will -finally- be off of work in about five minutes.
> 
> 
> Then I come back in 11 hours...


Do you have a Jesus schedule?


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> Bitch ain't nobody cook after 10pm here.
> 
> 
> I wish they did so bad


Yaki udon isn't Chinese food obviously, but the first Chinese restaurant to have the same hours as Dominos is probably going to wind up as a mega-franchise.


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Yaki udon isn't Chinese food obviously, but the first Chinese restaurant to have the same hours as Dominos is probably going to wind up as a mega-franchise.


Oh bloody hell fucking no. I will not eat Chinese food. I don't care if they win some sort of chain food war and are the only option left on Earth! I have caught ROACHES AT CHINESE RESTAURANTS! 


*sighs* 

I wish more places stayed open, sucks working nights and only having shit fast food available


----------



## Dreamline (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you have a Jesus schedule?



I don't know what a Jesus schedule is, but I tend to die inside and bounce back three days later. Does that count? :V


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> Oh bloody hell fucking no. I will not eat Chinese food. I don't care if they win some sort of chain food war and are the only option left on Earth! I have caught ROACHES AT CHINESE RESTAURANTS!
> 
> 
> *sighs*
> ...


I'm suprised more places don't stay open later, especially with all the online delivery services.


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> I'm suprised more places don't stay open later, especially with all the online delivery services.


More should, there's a huge nightshift force that would love food and beer in the morning


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> More should, there's a huge nightshift force that would love food and beer in the morning


You would think. I mean, is 7-11 the best we can do? And not everyone wants pizza.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> I don't know what a Jesus schedule is, but I tend to die inside and bounce back three days later. Does that count? :V


Jesus schedule is what we call schedules where your weekends is sat-sun


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

Any of you got Netflix? The show The Rain is really fucking good! Basically something happens and the rain and water became toxic to humans. It's a very real take on human survival and depravity


----------



## Dreamline (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Jesus schedule is what we call schedules where your weekends is sat-sun




Ohhhh ok.

No, my schedule is a hot mess. I get, like, one day off at a time. It isn't consistent either


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

Hey any of you know of a manga that was about a disaster and people on a Subway get trapped underground trying to get out before they die or get killed. Was really good. I can't remember the name. 

Honestly any end of the world/natural disasters mangas are my kick right now go ahead and pm me any you think of.


----------



## Dreamline (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> Hey any of you know of a manga that was about a disaster and people on a Subway get trapped underground trying to get out before they die or get killed. Was really good. I can't remember the name.
> 
> Honestly any end of the world/natural disasters mangas are my kick right now go ahead and pm me any you think of.



Sadly, I don't know what kind of manga you're referring to. 

I -can- recommend Hellstar Remina if you haven't read it already. It's more of a cosmic horror end-of-the-world one though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

I dunno why but I hardly have time to read manga and watch anime.
I'm going to die as an uncultured pleb


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> Any of you got Netflix? The show The Rain is really fucking good! Basically something happens and the rain and water became toxic to humans. It's a very real take on human survival and depravity


I haven't heard of it, but it sounds up my alley.


Rant said:


> Hey any of you know of a manga that was about a disaster and people on a Subway get trapped underground trying to get out before they die or get killed. Was really good. I can't remember the name.
> 
> Honestly any end of the world/natural disasters mangas are my kick right now go ahead and pm me any you think of.



jamesdavisnicoll.com: Teach Your Children Well :: Reviews :: James Nicoll Reviews

You'll like this movie.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno why but I hardly have time to read manga and watch anime.
> I'm going to die as an uncultured pleb


Awwww. I can watch for you then. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> my flight to texas was lovely. I had jack and coke, a beefstick, and drew furry smut.


10/10 best trip. xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I can watch for you then. :3


OMG! You are too kind! :V
How can I ever repay you for enjoying animes on my behalf!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OMG! You are too kind! :V
> How can I ever repay you for enjoying animes on my behalf!


*thinks hard* send Oreo cookies. :3

Ok, that nosebleeding Avatar of yours is starting to garner my attention. I wonder what he nosebleeds for..


----------



## Dreamline (May 10, 2018)

YOOO

So, I found out about this online trivia thing called Jackbox Party Pack. Ended up buying the third pack, so now I can host some trivia games?!

I dunno. Looks hella fun though. I'll have to get some friends to try it out, then go from there.


----------



## Folhester (May 10, 2018)

Just signed up on dA to expand my smutty kingdom.
They happen to have strict guidelines on adult content censorship 
WHAT DO YOU MEAN I CAN'T DRAW A HAND ON THAT SWEET DIDDLY


----------



## Inkblooded (May 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm essentially going to make the exact fursona @Inkblooded hates. A feminine boycat who is subjected to my array of incredibly despicable fetishes. It will be amazing. :3
> 
> I could never do that to the Dongster. RIP.




you have summoned me to this awful thread and for this pathetic purpose? *fool*


----------



## Folhester (May 10, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> Sadly, I don't know what kind of manga you're referring to.
> 
> I -can- recommend Hellstar Remina if you haven't read it already. It's more of a cosmic horror end-of-the-world one though.



Yessssss nice ref, Junji Ito is a master of cosmic horror!


----------



## Massan Otter (May 10, 2018)

I don't often do national pride, or whatever you prefer to call it.  But when my local furry Telegram group is in the midst of a heated argument over whether the milk goes in the cup before or after the tea, I do feel like our variety of drama is preferable to the US kind!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 10/10 best trip. xD


And trip back was plagued with issues like no catering. Ever since I landed back I get the feeling like the world is trying to fight me. It’s an odd feeling.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I wonder what he nosebleeds for..


Obviously for your nudes :V


----------



## Cawdabra (May 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *thinks hard* send Oreo cookies. :3
> 
> Ok, that nosebleeding Avatar of yours is starting to garner my attention. I wonder what he nosebleeds for..


Wow I didn't even notice the blood until you mentioned it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> Wow I didn't even notice the blood until you mentioned it.


That's actually the second thing I noticed, the first is the fact that he is a panda.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 10, 2018)

Rant said:


> I have caught ROACHES AT CHINESE RESTAURANTS!


Ever been to Applebee’s?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 10, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ever been to Applebee’s?


there's a place called hwy 55 where i live and they have flytraps hanging from the ceilings
full of flies


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> there's a place called hwy 55 where i live and they have flytraps hanging from the ceilings
> full of flies


EWEWEWWWWW NOOOO!!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

This is why you nerds need to learn how to cook at home :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is why you nerds need to learn how to cook at home :V


This bear speaks the truth.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is why you nerds need to learn how to cook at home :V


who said all of us don't know how to cook? :>


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is why you nerds need to learn how to cook at home :V


But I'm lazyyyyy.

What am I supposed to do, buy ingredients?  :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

No, you beg on the streets for them. :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 10, 2018)

no, you grow them form seed! just break off a little piece of spaghetti and plant it the the back yard or in a pot, and soon you'll have a spaghetti tree.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> no, you grow them form seed! just break off a little piece of spaghetti and plant it the the back yard or in a pot, and soon you'll have a spaghetti tree.


I wish...

WORK SCIENTISTS WORK! I EXPECT THIS TO BE REAL IN 8 MONTHS!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> But I'm lazyyyyy.


How many times do I have to tell you?
Only pandas can be lazy :V


PolarizedBear said:


> This bear speaks the truth.


Indeed, now go make me a sandwich :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How many times do I have to tell you?
> Only pandas can be lazy :V


But I'm too lazy to change my Sona.  Can't I just be an honorary panda instead?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> But I'm too lazy to change my Sona.  Can't I just be an honorary panda instead?


You cannot be panda but you can be red panda :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How many times do I have to tell you?
> Only pandas can be lazy :V
> 
> Indeed, now go make me a sandwich :V


Can I be pseudo-lazy then? :3


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

Are we all jumping on a lazy panda bandwagon?
I'll be a lazy panda if it means I get to eat sushi all day.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 10, 2018)

*puts on panda mask* they'll never know i'm not a panda......


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *puts on panda mask* they'll never know i'm not a panda......


That's strange.  I didn't know pandas had feather-wing arms.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> That's strange.  I didn't know pandas had feather-wing arms.


*flaps wing arms frantically* shadup :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *flaps wing arms frantically* shadup :V


Sorry, mr. Panda.  I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Are we all jumping on a lazy panda bandwagon?
> I'll be a lazy panda if it means I get to eat sushi all day.


I want you as polar bear.  :V I'm sure our children will look good with both our genes


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You cannot be panda but you can be red panda :V


what shame is this?! I'm the red panda in this bear clique Q A Q!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> what shame is this?! I'm the red panda in this bear clique Q A Q!


Hi, zen!  Haven't seen you here in a while.  How's it going?


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I want you as polar bear.  :V I'm sure our children will look good with both our genes


pb be like:


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hi, zen!  Haven't seen you here in a while.  How's it going?


pretty okay...focusing on art and rp
you? :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> pretty okay...focusing on art and rp
> you? :3


Tired.  Traveled across the country for a work meeting.

I've actually been considering joining the rp, but role playing honestly scares me.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is why you nerds need to learn how to cook at home :V


I love cooking. <3

OK, that made me hungry, despite eating the rest of my ice cream and 2 slices of bread with peanut butter..

Why are "literally" everyone today talking about food?


----------



## Dongding (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Tired.  Traveled across the country for a work meeting.


I donno why but I pictured you getting there Sam and Frodo style...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> pretty okay...focusing on art and rp
> you? :3


Zen zen!


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I love cooking. <3
> 
> OK, that made me hungry, despite eating the rest of my ice cream and 2 slices of bread with peanut butter..
> 
> Why are "literally" everyone today talking about food?


Foods amazing, I just got done eating some alfredo pasta with chicken.~ <3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Looks like we'll be needing a food thread.

Can't be walking into open chat after breakfast and already be hungry.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Tired.  Traveled across the country for a work meeting.
> 
> I've actually been considering joining the rp, but role playing honestly scares me.


cool! must've been one heck of a meeting xD

we just need to conclude season 2 so we can finally open for new players 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Zen zen!


PANPAN


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> PANPAN


Btw ate, if you're going to PHanthrofest, a friend of mine would like to meet you :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> cool! must've been one heck of a meeting xD
> 
> we just need to conclude season 2 so we can finally open for new players
> 
> ...


How're youuuuuuuuu? ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Btw ate, if you're going to PHanthrofest, a friend of mine would like to meet you :V


oh i haven't bought a ticket yet! it's really far from my city
still considering



PolarizedBear said:


> How're youuuuuuuuu? ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


same old same old <3 but better

--

so you two married now or what? jkjk


----------



## Rant (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is why you nerds need to learn how to cook at home :V


I'm too sick to cook


----------



## Dongding (May 10, 2018)

Zen guess what? I'm gon' be a cat soon!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> oh i haven't bought a ticket yet! it's really far from my city
> still considering


Go! I really like it if my friends get together :V

“Tell me who your friends are and I’ll tell you who my friends are, PARA BARKADA!”


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Zen guess what? I'm gon' be a cat soon!


how? =))



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Go! I really like it if my friends get together :V
> 
> “Tell me who your friends are and I’ll tell you who my friends are, PARA BARKADA!”


haha I'll see if I can go :3c

gotta rake up the funds to go


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> same old same old <3 but better
> 
> --
> 
> so you two married now or what? jkjk


We got a thread for a mobile game now.  Which you can join if ya waaaaaant.



Dongding said:


> Zen guess what? I'm gon' be a cat soon!


cat in sheep wolfs clothing?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Btw ate, if you're going to PHanthrofest, a friend of mine would like to meet you :V


What's PHanthrofest?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

@PolarizedBear 

PB! PB! PBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB!
AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHH HAHAHA


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What's PHanthrofest


It's a Philippine furry convention


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> 
> PB! PB! PBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB!
> AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHH HAHAHA


I KNOW, I JUST SAW IT
*GOD DAMN IT*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

I FEEL SO DAMN GOOD IM SQUIRTING EVERYWHERE! AUUUYRGGHHAUUURGGHHH!

GOD BLESS CAPCOM FOR NOT FORSAKING ME!


----------



## Dongding (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> how? =))


Like this:




I deleted everything I've ever done and I'm starting fresh. Just need to make sona and attempt a new art style.
Hm... gif don't work? I fix...


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I FEEL SO DAMN GOOD IM SQUIRTING EVERYWHERE! AUUUYRGGHHAUUURGGHHH!
> 
> GOD BLESS CAPCOM FOR NOT FORSAKING ME!


Capcom said they'd be making console monster hunters for the next 10 years.  That probably means Switch will get further entries. (unless XX really is the last one)
With that being said they're only announcing the english release as soon as their paid online is about to come up.  My bet Nintendo's the one that told them to wait on the port.

 



Dongding said:


> Like this:
> View attachment 32088
> I deleted everything I've ever done and I'm starting fresh. Just need to make sona and attempt a new art style.


What kind of cat are you looking at?


----------



## Dongding (May 10, 2018)

The kind that will regret his existence.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The kind that will regret his existence.


I just have the thing for you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The kind that will regret his existence.


----------



## Astus (May 10, 2018)

School policy : for seniors, all final grades must be posted 24 hours after the final 

*24.5 hours later* 

Me : alright let's see what I got overall in genetics... *sees nothing posted* 

>.>


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 10, 2018)

Happy Thursday, everyone.. ☺ Enjoy a glass of iced tea :


----------



## Some Moron (May 10, 2018)

Can I somehow win on this thread?


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Can I somehow win on this thread?





No


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Can I somehow win on this thread?


Open chat:

The only winning move is to not participate.

What's the general vibes today?  Anybody doing something interesting?


----------



## Dreamline (May 10, 2018)

Well, I have an interview on Wednesday at the phosphate plant for an operator trainee position.

So, uh, bit nervous there, though being asked fot an interview is a good start.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> Well, I have an interview on Wednesday at the phosphate plant for an operator trainee position.
> 
> So, uh, bit nervous there, though being asked fot an interview is a good start.


Is that an on-site interview?  That's usually a good sign that the employer is interested in you.

I always hate the waiting time between the interview and the response.


----------



## Dreamline (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Is that an on-site interview?  That's usually a good sign that the employer is interested in you.
> 
> I always hate the waiting time between the interview and the response.



Yup, it is. It may or may not help that my dad works there too.

I've worked there before, albeit as a temporary.

Actually, I've worked with Simplot (the company) a lot. I've done temporary work with them about four different times now.

First summer was as a safety assistant, and basically just fit-testing _everyone_ in the plant with breathing masks.
Second and third were as a safety watch person. Basically watching the people in confines spaces and being there in case something happens on the inside. Both of the watchs were only one week, though they were 12-hour shifts, 7 days a week.

Last summer, I was hired as a temporary again, but I ended up doing labor and safety stuff. We were hired mostly when the plant is shutdown for about two weeks, where we pull 12 hour shift, 6 days a week.


So I do, thankfully, have prior experience with working there. I just hope that gets me the job.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Open chat:
> 
> The only winning move is to not participate.
> 
> What's the general vibes today?  Anybody doing something interesting?


Walking 2 hours to the store with borderline bronchitis shortly....


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> Yup, it is. It may or may not help that my dad works there too.
> 
> I've worked there before, albeit as a temporary.
> 
> ...


If that's the case then this is probably more like a second or third interview.  They probably have a good understanding of your experience and expertise, so the interview is probably to figure out how well you can fit in with the company culture in general.  If they didn't think you'd be able to do a good job, you wouldn't be going back for an interview.

I think you'll do just fine.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Walking 2 hours to the store with borderline bronchitis shortly....


Oof, that's tough.  No car or good public transportation I assume?

Also, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 10, 2018)

Car is broken down, and all my bills fell on the same check. I could get a ride, but I need the physical activity tbh.


----------



## Simo (May 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So I'm still on the fence about a new fursona. Suggest species knaves.



You should be a raccoon/trash panda; this is the fursona that best suits you. I have no doubts, here!

But I saw you chose house-cat...still, it's not too late to heed the wise skunk!

Also, I think Groundhog/Marmot would be a fine choice.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> You should be a raccoon/trash panda; this is the fursona that best suits you. I have no doubts, here!
> 
> But I saw you chose house-cat...still, it's not too late to heed the wise skunk!
> 
> Also, I think Groundhog/Marmot would be a fine choice.


f.spank le bad Skunk. :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

You have both entered the "*open chat zone*"

I reserve the right to act like your mothers and force you to share one thing that happened to you today.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You have both entered the "*open chat zone*"
> 
> I reserve the right to act like your mothers and force you to share one thing that happened to you today.


I ate some really tasty alfredo pasta.  That's kinda it, pretty dull day. :V


----------



## Some Moron (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> You have both entered the "*open chat zone*"
> 
> I reserve the right to act like your mothers and force you to share one thing that happened to you today.


I saw your Deviantart page. I'm currently in therapy.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I saw your Deviantart page. I'm currently in therapy.


Can't be much worse than what I went through drawing it  :V


----------



## Some Moron (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Can't be much worse than what I went through drawing it  :V


I wouldn't know, I only glanced.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 10, 2018)

I'm still alive. Completed a 4 hour to and from walk in 2 hours and 40 minutes despite being sick. So aside from the large quantities of phlegm I feel good about my health.


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Wait a minute.  Didn't I offer to make you an avitar a few weeks ago?  This place changes pretty fast.
> 
> How have you been doing?


Pretty good. Have you started the avatar? (just a question, no rush.)


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Can't be much worse than what I went through drawing it  :V


Hi Dee!

I just woke up, so it must around 7:10 where you are right now, right?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Can't be much worse than what I went through drawing it  :V


Did you draw those while being skinned alive? V:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 10, 2018)

Ok, but this is great: deethedragon.deviantart.com: Money problems


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Ok, but this is great: deethedragon.deviantart.com: Money problems


Dee depressed me with this one.
deethedragon.deviantart.com: Emotional Sponge


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Pretty good. Have you started the avatar? (just a question, no rush.)


No; I'd be drawing whatever you want the avatar to be, so you'd have to tell me what you want.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did you draw those while being skinned alive? V:


No, but I was drawing while my muscles were literally dissolving into my blood stream.  :v


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hi Dee!
> 
> I just woke up, so it must around 7:10 where you are right now, right?


Different time zone since I'm on a trip.  4:30 ish here


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Dee depressed me with this one.
> deethedragon.deviantart.com: Emotional Sponge


I take no responsibility for emotional or physical damages that result from viewing my art  :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Different time zone since I'm on a trip.  4:30 ish here


Oh ok.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> No, but I was drawing while my muscles were literally dissolving into my blood stream. :v


Sounds serious :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> No, but I was drawing while my *muscles were literally dissolving into my blood stream*.  :v


You alright, Dee?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 10, 2018)

Guys, please help. I've got several different songs from several different franchises in my head. It's too much.


----------



## GreenZone (May 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You alright, Dee?
> View attachment 32116



Exercise-Induced Hematuria or Exercise-Induced muscular dystrophy if i remember dee said he wanted to lose some weight its just something that happens until your body gets used to being fit


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Exercise-Induced Hematuria or Exercise-Induced muscular dystrophy if i remember dee said he wanted to lose some weight its just something that happens until your body gets used to being fit


Ahh alright, that sounds alot better than what I was thinkin' it was.



DragonMaster21 said:


> Guys, please help. I've got several different songs from several different franchises in my head. It's too much.


Listen to something slow to build to relax ya and it'll help.  Foster the People or Yes.  :V


----------



## GreenZone (May 10, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ahh alright, that sounds alot better than what I was thinkin' it was.
> 
> 
> Listen to something slow to build to relax ya and it'll help.  Foster the People or Yes.  :V




it does mean he's doing too much cardio though


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 10, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Guys, please help. I've got several different songs from several different franchises in my head. It's too much.


What are the songs?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You alright, Dee?
> View attachment 32116





GreenZone said:


> Exercise-Induced Hematuria or Exercise-Induced muscular dystrophy if i remember dee said he wanted to lose some weight its just something that happens until your body gets used to being fit


I don't recall saying anything about losing weight (at least not seriously), but it was a result of getting back into working out too hard.  It was the strength training that hit me.  The condition is called Rhabdomyolysis, so I believe you would be right with the muscular dystrophy?  Either way it was a few months ago and it's over now.
(and yes, I was exaggerating a bit for dramatic effect; though it still got me sent to the hospital)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 11, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Guys, please help. I've got several different songs from several different franchises in my head. It's too much.


Does this help?


----------



## GreenZone (May 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I don't recall saying anything about losing weight (at least not seriously), but it was a result of getting back into working out too hard.  It was the strength training that hit me.  The condition is called Rhabdomyolysis, so I believe you would be right with the muscular dystrophy?  Either way it was a few months ago and it's over now.
> (and yes, I was exaggerating a bit for dramatic effect; though it still got me sent to the hospital)



ive had that happen to me too if you're getting it from weight training then you're not eating the right foods the fact the muscle is breaking down is because your body doesn't have enough nutrients coming in to sustain what you're doing


----------



## LogicNuke (May 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ive had that happen to me too if you're getting it from weight training then you're not eating the right foods the fact the muscle is breaking down is because your body doesn't have enough nutrients coming in to sustain what you're doing


Nice to see you back.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What are the songs?


It's lessened slightly, but these songs are currently warring in my mind ferociously. One of them seems to gain the upper hand, and then the others just butt in.

Now, excuse me as I return to sleep... I should be in bed.


----------



## GreenZone (May 11, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Nice to see you back.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


>


Fear him.


----------



## Some Moron (May 11, 2018)

Reminder: Dragon things + Deviantart = Bad.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

Being forced into another drinking party again. I hate work sometimes. LEAVE ME AND MY WEEKEND ALONE


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Mornin, Yaka!

How’s your day?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 11, 2018)

I’m huNGRYYYY


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

Go eat something :3


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 11, 2018)

Izar said:


> Go eat something :3


But I don’t want tooooo


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> But I don’t want tooooo


THEN HOW WILL YOU BECOME NOT HUNGERY?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> But I don’t want tooooo


Well starve then. :V

No one's forcing you to eat. :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well starve then. :V
> 
> No one's forcing you to eat. :3


No, no starve.
;_;

No starve, no suffer...


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> But I don’t want tooooo





Yakamaru said:


> Well starve then. :V
> 
> No one's forcing you to eat. :3



*Gets big spoon of food*

Hold him down!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> No, no starve.
> ;_;
> 
> No starve, no suffer...





Izar said:


> *Gets big spoon of food*
> 
> Hold him down!


I will hold him down. You find the Lasagna of Pure Awesomeness™!


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Now this...

*This *is taking things into your own paws.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

What's going on? Who's eating who?


----------



## Dongding (May 11, 2018)

Izar said:


> *Gets big spoon of food*
> 
> Hold him down!


*Notices forcefeeding about to go down. *


----------



## Rant (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What's going on? Who's eating who?


WolfoxeCrevan is hungry, so we're going to forcefeed some Lasagna of Pure Awesomeness™. :3


----------



## Dongding (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> WolfoxeCrevan is hungry, so we're going to forcefeed some Lasagna of Pure Awesomeness™. :3


I'll just uh... watch.
*Sweats*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Lasagna of Pure Awesomeness™


This sounds like it would be hand cooked by @PolarizedBear without a shirt on. :V

Yummy...


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> This sounds like it would be hand cooked by @PolarizedBear without a shirt on. :V
> 
> Yummy...


Him, or the food?


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Him, or the food?


Stop giving him thoughts Yaka.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Stop giving him thoughts Yaka.


Lmao. Oh, please.

Like the majority of the people on this forum is gay anyway.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Stop giving him thoughts Yaka.


It's too late.  Once you're infected by the "pervy panda virus" there is no escape.

Run for your lives.


----------



## Dongding (May 11, 2018)

Hey some of us have just been integrated into their aggressive forum culture. It's no one's fault in particular some like me have been assimilated.

At least that's what I tell myself so I can sleep at night.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> It's too late.  Once you're infected by the "pervy panda virus" there is no escape.
> 
> Run for your lives.


I’ll save you!

Have a picture of some cute cats sleeping!


*image not found*

RUN. HIDE. WHATEVER YOU DO, GET AWAY FROM HIM!!!


----------



## Rant (May 11, 2018)

What the bloody hell, it's only 11am?! WHAT?!!!?? *Beats wings wildly as they thrash about* Ive been up all damn day but it's only been a few hours??!! Whhhhyyyyyyyyyy???

*Hides under blankets* I'm so done with this flu shit


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

Remember guys, @PolarizedBear  is mine!

Get your own lovable chef bear! >:U


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Remember guys, @PolarizedBear  is mine!
> 
> Get your own lovable chef bear! >:U


Maybe just a nibble :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Maybe just a nibble :3


I shall give you a piece of his hair so you can put it on his altar that you built in your basement. 

Beyond that, we shall we where elune's wisdom guides us


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 11, 2018)

Rant said:


> What the bloody hell, it's only 11am?! WHAT?!!!?? *Beats wings wildly as they thrash about* Ive been up all damn day but it's only been a few hours??!! Whhhhyyyyyyyyyy???
> 
> *Hides under blankets* I'm so done with this flu shit


Oh no!  You've caught the "pervy panda virus" too!  :V

Get your rest.  Flu is shit.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I shall give you a piece of his hair so you can put it on his altar that you built in your basement.
> 
> Beyond that, we shall we where elune's wisdom guides us


Stupid meme link not working >:|



https://imgur.com/yu27qud


Edit:  there we go


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Oh no!  You've caught the "pervy panda virus" too!  :V
> 
> Get your rest.  Flu is shit.





DeeTheDragon said:


> It's too late.  Once you're infected by the "pervy panda virus" there is no escape.
> 
> Run for your lives.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

Izar said:


> View attachment 32145


Join the Ursine Master Race!


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

G'day I just got off work!  What's goin on in this thre-



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I shall give you a piece of his hair so you can put it on his altar that you built in your basement.
> 
> Beyond that, we shall we where elune's wisdom guides us


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

evenin' fellas :3c hope you've all been good! *passes cupcakes around*


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> evenin' fellas :3c hope you've all been good! *passes cupcakes around*



Hi Zen! Some interesting conversations going on here today, lol. 

*Takes cupcake* *nums*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Izar said:


> Hi Zen! Some interesting conversations going on here today, lol.
> 
> *Takes cupcake* *nums*


looks like it died down a bit :3


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> looks like it died down a bit :3



How’s the new commissions coming? You have a boat load of work ahead of you, or is it an easy day?


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> evenin' fellas :3c hope you've all been good! *passes cupcakes around*


It goes well!  Slightly fearful but well enough!
Thanks for the cupcakes mate.


----------



## Rant (May 11, 2018)

*talons reach out from under blankets to grab cupcake before slowly retreating*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Izar said:


> How’s the new commissions coming? You have a boat load of work ahead of you, or is it an easy day?


Yeah I still owe Fitz a full body US marine camo wolf.


Spoiler: WOLF WITH GUN POSES!!!!











We were gonna go with pose F but it's lost on me. I might propose a new pose. The gun is also trickier to draw in that angle :U
I also have Yakamaru's wardrobe to make

So yeah a boatload =)) I'm drawing some really romantic yiff to help me unwind uvu


PolarizedBear said:


> It goes well!  Slightly fearful but well enough!
> Thanks for the cupcakes mate.


*gives you more cupcakes* a lil late over there pb~? id ask how's work but that's Panpan's role lmaooo



Rant said:


> *talons reach out from under blankets to grab cupcake before slowly retreating*


*leaves more cupcakes out for you*


----------



## Dongding (May 11, 2018)

Dongding is stayin'. Gonna reinvent heem.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Yeah I still owe Fitz a full body US marine camo wolf.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WOLF WITH GUN POSES!!!!
> ...


Done with work! Now I'm just kinda unwinding, haven't seen head nor small tail of panda though. I think he's already asleep.



Rant said:


> *talons reach out from under blankets to grab cupcake before slowly retreating*


[FEAR]


----------



## Rant (May 11, 2018)

It's actually a dying of flu day but closest I could find to my current state of existence.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

Rant said:


> It's actually a dying of flu day but closest I could find to my current state of existence.


Hope ya feel better ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ I'd make ya a croissant if I could.
Have a dog.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> evenin' fellas :3c hope you've all been good! *passes cupcakes around*


Evening, love. =w=

Just chilling, and preparing to eat my dinner. A beef burger with salad, cheese, spices and a whole lot of jalapeños.


----------



## Rant (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hope ya feel better ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ I'd make ya a croissant if I could.
> Have a dog.
> View attachment 32154


Ermergerd issa derg!!


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2018)

Back from the dentist, for a filling. Odd, it's the first time I had a cavity/filling treated via that newer laser technique, where you don't have to get numbed, and oddly, you barely feel a thing. So now all my teeth are sharp and fancy again, so the skunk can BITE...if need be!


----------



## Mudman2001 (May 11, 2018)

*Walk in and sits on the couch*

Heya everyfur, been a while.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Evening, love. =w=
> 
> Just chilling, and preparing to eat my dinner. A beef burger with salad, cheese, spices and a whole lot of jalapeños.


I demand you share your food! xD


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I demand you share your food! xD


...

Already done eating, sorry. D:

I can make another one though. :3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 11, 2018)

I don’t have anything to add but here’s a meme


----------



## GreenZone (May 11, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 32157 I don’t have anything to add but here’s a meme



i actually do this when trying to travel around crowded malls

Brandon Rodgers is good for IRL shitposting ideas


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i actually do this when trying to travel around crowded malls
> 
> Brandon Rodgers is good for IRL shitposting ideas


I wanna do that at work more often but like 60% of my staff is also gay so I’d most likely hear a “_you_ fucking move then you’re not even a gold star”


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

I don't really have anything to add currently either, so I'll just mention a new Avatar change.

And post a good video I found. Years ago. xD


----------



## GreenZone (May 11, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I wanna do that at work more often but like 60% of my staff is also gay so I’d most likely hear a “_you_ fucking move then you’re not even a gold star”



in this day and age no one wants to offend a gay so it works actually


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

I'm so excited. I got front row tickets to the Mastodon concert in my own town. Best of all is I'm not the designated driver!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm so excited


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


The 80's were great.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The 80's were great.


Wrong. Not just great. Fucking AWESOME. <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Wrong. Not just great. Fucking AWESOME. <3


I really liked him in his early career before things started going down hill. I still like to listen to his music.


----------



## Dongding (May 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I really liked him in his early career before things started going down hill. I still like to listen to his music.


I loved his dancin'. He must have been drownin' in the puss. Like, if it weren't for... you know.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I loved his dancin'. He must have been drownin' in the puss. Like, if it weren't for... you know.


I still don't know how to pull off the moonwalk. He must have been on some serious dope to come up with a move like that.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I really liked him in his early career before things started going down hill. I still like to listen to his music.


Oh yes. He went a little downhill, but his older music is still good as hell.



Dongding said:


> I loved his dancin'. He must have been drownin' in the puss. Like, if it weren't for... you know.


Media assassination happened to him, labeling him a pedophile. 

Doesn't really work today with the internet though. If you lie, you *will* be held accountable for it. Or mocked so hard no one takes you seriously.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 11, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> in this day and age no one wants to offend a gay so it works actually


I’m offended that you just assumed my offended ness :V


----------



## GreenZone (May 11, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m offended that you just assumed my offended ness :V



oh deer god no my life is ruined!


----------



## lupi900 (May 11, 2018)

Gotta love how scummy allot the people i had to bear with high school were. Just saw one few months ago in a supermarket cafe give me a long stare. All because i'm a freak for being disabled, that allot of them came off as dense as hell.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> Gotta love how scummy allot the people i had to bear with high school were. Just saw one few months ago in a supermarket cafe give me a long stare. All because i'm a freak for being disabled, that allot of them came off as dense as hell.


Sorry you had to go through that. Some people can be total shitheads.


----------



## GreenZone (May 11, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> Gotta love how scummy allot the people i had to bear with high school were. Just saw one few months ago in a supermarket cafe give me a long stare. All because i'm a freak for being disabled, that allot of them came off as dense as hell.



i think you're looking too far into it when ever i run into some one from high school they stare too but its mostly a wistful stare since 90% of them fucked up their lives with kids and marriages and boring dead end jobs


----------



## Astus (May 11, 2018)

I'm dying at work, someone come end the misery <\3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I'm dying at work, someone come end the misery <\3


Only if I get to come riding on a huge steed in shining armor. And stab your employer with a lance. In the foot. With a lance made of cotton. :V


----------



## Massan Otter (May 11, 2018)

I just had my first can of the new recipe Irn Bru (an inexplicable bright orange drink that outsells Coke in Scotland), and it's a sad day.  Since they cut the sugar and introduced aspartame it's just not the same.  
I heard the full sugar version is still sold in Russia; I wonder if grey-market imports will start appearing soon...


----------



## Astus (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Only if I get to come riding on a huge steed in shining armor. And stab your employer with a lance. In the foot. With a lance made of cotton. :V



That sounds wonderful ~ also digging the new icon there partner; heading off to the rodeo? ;P


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> That sounds wonderful ~ also digging the new icon there partner; heading off to the rodeo? ;P


Nah. Just gonna sit on the front porch looking sexy. xD


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. Just gonna sit on the front porch looking sexy. xD


Very sexy


----------



## Massan Otter (May 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. Just gonna sit on the front porch looking sexy. xD



Red button up one-piece and banjo just out of shot?


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I just had my first can of the new recipe Irn Bru (an inexplicable bright orange drink that outsells Coke in Scotland), and it's a sad day.  Since they cut the sugar and introduced aspartame it's just not the same.
> I heard the full sugar version is still sold in Russia; I wonder if grey-market imports will start appearing soon...



This reminds me: Do you have a soda called Vimto there? I really love the stuff. The kind I get comes from a corner store and looks like this:






But I hear the UK packaging is different. It is also very good on Vanilla ice cream.

Huh, now I wanna walk up, and get some; I only see this at a few places, though, mainly middle eastern/Indian markets. It sure is delicious over ice.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Good morning!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Red button up one-piece and banjo just out of shot?


Lmao. No banjo, unfortunately. 

Just a pair of chaps and a hat. With some nice abs to go with it. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Good morning!


Good morning. Actually, it's late afternoon where I live.


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> That sounds wonderful ~ also digging the new icon there partner; heading off to the rodeo? ;P



He's wearing a pair of Daisy Dukes, and a tube-top in the part we can't see...it's an elaborate hoax! 



Yakamaru said:


> Nah. Just gonna sit on the front porch looking sexy. xD



Also, nice new avi. Looks good for Bourbon drinking!


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

I now know four people who have changed their icons: Zen, Yaka, Izar, and SkyChickens.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 11, 2018)

Oh my Goddddd my parents are ratting out my brother again...

He doesn't even care at this point, and I understand why. I'm honestly rather done with this...

I love my family, but seriously, the amount of distrust and confrontation my parents put out is just ridiculous. They're suspicious of him doing bad stuff on his phone?!

They have literally no reason for this. He's practically innocent when it comes to this sort of thing, I lived in the same room as him for 15 years, I would know. And then they wonder why he's been pulling away recently?

You can't be consistently confrontational and distrusting to someone, and then expect them to be comfortable around you. It doesn't effing work that way.

Rant over. Sorry for the anger.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I now know four people who have changed their icons: Zen, Yaka, Izar, and SkyChickens.


Cool kids are changing their avatar? Lemme change mine :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Oh my Goddddd my parents are ratting out my brother again...
> 
> He doesn't even care at this point, and I understand why. I'm honestly rather done with this...
> 
> ...


Cute huggable cat, this place is the perfect place for a rant, unless some other douchebag rants about you ranting.

That’s not helping.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Oh my Goddddd my parents are ratting out my brother again...
> 
> He doesn't even care at this point, and I understand why. I'm honestly rather done with this...
> 
> ...


You're good mate, never hurts to vent every once in a while.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cool kids are changing their avatar? Lemme change mine :V


That kinda makes me wanna change mine too...  ᶘ; ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You're good mate, never hurts to vent every once in a while.
> 
> 
> That kinda makes me wanna change mine too...        ᶘ; ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


You look perfectly fine!


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> You look perfectly fine!


So what's everyone doing today anyways?


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2018)

Huh, I have never thought of changing my avi here. I was happy with the commission I cropped it from, and also, I like the simple sense of signalling an ongoing 'familiar' presence, in black and white, much like the stripes of a skunk in nature serve as a signal.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That kinda makes me wanna change mine too... ᶘ; ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


Don't! I fapped 20 times on that AV's NSFW >:V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> So what's everyone doing today anyways?
> View attachment 32174


I need an alcoholic beverage, but I am a good child and so I will wait three more years and simply drown my frustrations in depressing music, diet coke, and chocolate. 

I will also drag myself back to my RP thread and do that. As well as get onto Google Docs to write that other RP idea I was working on.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, I have never thought of changing my avi here. I was happy with the commission I cropped it from, and also, I like the simple sense of signalling an ongoing 'familiar' presence, in black and white, much like the stripes of a skunk in nature serve as a signal.


Black n White is such a nice pallet in the wild isnt it?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't! I fapped 20 times on that AV's NSFW >:V


*twenty? ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ*



DragonMaster21 said:


> I need an alcoholic beverage, but I am a good child and so I will wait three more years and simply drown my frustrations in depressing music, diet coke, and chocolate.
> 
> I will also drag myself back to my RP thread and do that. As well as get onto Google Docs to write that other RP idea I was working on.


*Don't worry, drinkings overrated anyways.  What you need is some yellowtail sushi.~
*
(I have no  idea why it bolded that and I cant fix it :V)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> twenty? ʕ◉ᴥ◉ʔ


Yup :V 
Happens when you really like someone :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *Don't worry, drinkings overrated anyways. What you need is some yellowtail sushi.~
> *
> (I have no idea why it bolded that and I cant fix it :V)


But didn’t you just fix it?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Also, nice new avi. Looks good for Bourbon drinking!


Definitely. xD


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Black n White is such a nice pallet in the wild isnt it?



This reminds me of an idea for a fur-con mini-event. Usually, there's little mini-meets for certain species; foxes, huskies, and the like. But I thought it might be fun to get all the suiters together who have black and white color schemes. Thus:

-Skunks
-Zebras
-Border Collies
-Polar Bears
-Panda Bears
-Badgers

&c, and do some fun group photos and such


----------



## GreenZone (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> So what's everyone doing today anyways?
> View attachment 32174



im going into the city with the intention to shop but the reality is i'll probably look at things go "i don't REALLY need this i can survive winter with just Tshirts" then leave but not before buying 5 crates of water proof notebooks instead


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> This reminds me of an idea for a fur-con mini-event. Usually, there's little mini-meets for certain species; foxes, huskies, and the like. But I thought it might be fun to get all the suiters together who have black and white color schemes. Thus:
> 
> -Skunks
> -Zebras
> ...


That's actually a really cool idea, I like that.






Asassinator said:


> But didn’t you just fix it?


I.....I just *dont know anymore.*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> So what's everyone doing today anyways?
> View attachment 32174


I'm getting ready for the Mastodon concert with my brothers. We are all taking one car and leaving early to get tickets without waiting in line. I got a spot right in the middle of the mosh pit and some ear plugs in case things get too loud. I'm also going to get freaking hammered.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm getting ready for the Mastodon concert with my brothers. We are all taking one car and leaving early to get tickets without waiting in line. I got a spot right in the middle of the mosh pit and some ear plugs in case things get too loud. I'm also going to get freaking hammered.


Have fun!


----------



## AppleButt (May 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm getting ready for the Mastodon concert with my brothers. We are all taking one car and leaving early to get tickets without waiting in line. I got a spot right in the middle of the mosh pit and some ear plugs in case things get too loud. I'm also going to get freaking hammered.



Have fun! 

 My friend took me to a Black Metal concert once in a bar.  The band was called Agalloch I believe.  We were in the very front row and I didn't have ear plugs.  I had to recede to the farther back where the bar was, and buy some ear plugs and get smashed because holy crap.  My ears were ringing for awhile that night. 

Now the same  friend just told me he has an extra ticket to see Jimmy Eat World in Memphis on Sunday, so I guess I'm going to a concert this weekend.  

If it weren't for him, I probably wouldn't go to concerts lol.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

I don’t get why concerts are good. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Some people like to see their favorite artists live. Also a pretty good social event, depending on the concert. 
I don't personally like them tbh... Too many people for my liking and the music doesn't sound as good as recorded in my opinion


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> I don't personally like them tbh... Too many people for my liking and the music doesn't sound as good as recorded in my opinion


And THAT is why I hate concerts.


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

@Asassinator  Lol yeah, some of them sound really terrible. A lot of people honestly go there wasted anyways, they don't even know it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> @Asassinator  Lol yeah, some of them sound really terrible. A lot of people honestly go there wasted anyways, they don't even know it doesn't sound good.


And even if the music was good, there’s just one problem that is an essential part of every concert.

*THE DEAFENING SCREAMS OF FANS. *

To be honest, if I was actually in a concert, and the fans were all screaming, I’d just go REEEEEEEEEEEEEE...


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> And even if the music was good, there’s just one problem that is an essential part of every concert.
> 
> *THE DEAFENING SCREAMS OF FANS. *
> 
> To be honest, if I was actually in a concert, and the fans were all screaming, I’d just go REEEEEEEEEEEEEE...




Oh not to mention the tickets are usually really expensive :x, they cost like 200$ for just a regular admission at many concerts here in the U.S.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> Oh not to mention the tickets are usually really expensive :x, they cost like 200$ for just a regular admission at many concerts here in the U.S.


That’s not a problem where I live. Radio stations give out tickets to sold out shows left and right, it’s prettying easy to win one too (although I’ve never tried it before)


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> That’s not a problem where I live. Radio stations give out tickets to sold out shows left and right, it’s prettying easy to win one too (although I’ve never tried it before)




I think it would be more fun to go to like a local place (restaurant, coffee shop, club) and do karaoke or something. It still sounds bad, but at least it's chill and less crazy. Although I sound so bad I'd probably make everyone's ears literally bleed lol. :s


----------



## AppleButt (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I don’t get why concerts are good. Can anyone enlighten me?



I guess some people like listening to their favorite bands live, and think it’s fun. 

I’m not a huge fan of them.  I only go when my friend invites me which isn’t often. 

I don’t like paying to go see a band when I can just listen to them for free on YouTube anytime.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I don’t like paying to go see a band when I can just listen to them for free on YouTube anytime.


I’ve never thought of that one. It’s a very good point.


----------



## lupi900 (May 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i think you're looking too far into it when ever i run into some one from high school they stare too but its mostly a wistful stare since 90% of them fucked up their lives with kids and marriages and boring dead end jobs



Allot of them are not liked and majority were just chav's from near by houses at the school. One i knew in my college group i never liked at HS, he threatened to beat me up over my odd hand placement. 

Then at college nearly did it again over calling out someone nearly breaking my hand. Same with the whole were buddies when i never once cared or said we were. Never saw him after i changed course/left college.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’ve never thought of that one. It’s a very good point.



It's hard to define, but there's something about being there seeing and hearing it happen in the moment that really adds to the experience for me.  I watch a lot of performances on youtube, but it's not nearly the same thing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

I would go to an Utada Hikaru concert or maybe Evanescence :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I would go to an Utada Hikaru concert or maybe Evanescence :V


Evanescence are really likeable live, they just overall put up a really nice show.
God it'd be nice to see Utada Hikaru perform Forevermore onstage.  She has such a nice voice.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Evanescence are really likeable live, they just overall put up a really nice show.
> God it'd be nice to see Utada Hikaru perform Forevermore onstage.  She has such a nice voice.


Omg. I saw Utada Hikaru and I just instantly went "squeee!". OwO

BoA, anyone? Or Girl's Generation? Hamasaki Ayumi perhps? FictionJunction Yuuka? Or how about BigBang? Sooo many artists..

Meh. Currently listening to World Order.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Omg. I saw Utada Hikaru and I just instantly went "squeee!". OwO
> 
> BoA, anyone? Or Girl's Generation? Hamasaki Ayumi perhps? FictionJunction Yuuka? Or how about BigBang? Sooo many artists..
> 
> Meh. Currently listening to World Order.


World Order are so fun to watch.



 
I  used to like Girls Gen but I haven't watched anything of theirs in a very long time.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> BigBang


I've heard of bigbag. I have girl-friends who git crazy over them


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> World Order are so fun to watch.
> View attachment 32193
> I  used to like Girls Gen but I haven't watched anything of theirs in a very long time.


Hehe. Kotoko, angela, Love Planet Five, +++. Sooooo many artists I like. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've heard of bigbag. I have girl-friends who git crazy over them


Hehe. Koe wo Kikasete is a damn nice song. I don't 100% understand what they're singing, but hey, I know enough Japanese to at least get an idea.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

Oh boy I remember F4 fever. I remember I can't stop rolling my eyes


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh boy I remember F4 fever. I remember I can't stop rolling my eyes


F4?
_
*looks'em up*_


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh boy I remember F4 fever. I remember I can't stop rolling my eyes


These guys look like a boyband.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> These guys look like a boyband.


Very much so. I just cringed at the first couple of songs I found.


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

How’s everyone doing eh?


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> How’s everyone doing eh?


I’m supposed to asleep now, but I’m not! Plus it’s a Saturday, so my parents don’t really care.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m supposed to asleep now, but I’m not! Plus it’s a Saturday, so my parents don’t really care.


I like it when you're a rebel :V
I don't want another naesaki in my life :V


----------



## Whimsycal (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> How’s everyone doing eh?


The day looks promising and a great fun on Mario Kart awaits for me once I get out of Masters


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 12, 2018)

I'm trying to rid myself of depressing thoughts.

And also balance that with other chores.

Just like every weekend, I guess.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm trying to rid myself of depressing thoughts.
> 
> And also balance that with other chores.
> 
> Just like every weekend, I guess.


Hugs and kisses dude :V
Do you need my nudes?


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hugs and kisses dude :V
> Do you need my nudes?


I appreciate that you have these on standby for medical emergencies :V


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m supposed to asleep now, but I’m not! Plus it’s a Saturday, so my parents don’t really care.



What time is it over by you? It’s late morning here!

Also, sleep! It’s important xD



Whimsycal said:


> The day looks promising and a great fun on Mario Kart awaits for me once I get out of Masters



Have fun! I love Mario kart!



DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm trying to rid myself of depressing thoughts.
> 
> And also balance that with other chores.
> 
> Just like every weekend, I guess.



Sorry to hear  *hugs*

Hope the rest of the weekend goes better for you


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hugs and kisses dude :V
> Do you need my nudes?


Nah. I'll be fine with just hugs and kisses.

*hugs*

I know I should probably get back to a psychologist, but I don't think my family can afford that right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> How’s everyone doing eh?


Woman creature? SKREEEEEEE!

I'm doing fine, love. Currently fighting this god damn weight. xD


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> naesaki


If this is very disturbing, don’t bother telling me, but who is this person?


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Woman creature? SKREEEEEEE!
> 
> I'm doing fine, love. Currently fighting this god damn weight. xD



Ewww a wamen?? I’m rid of it >:V

Glad to hear you’re doing good <3 good luck with the weight! You’ll get there sooner than you think


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> What time is it over by you? It’s late morning here!
> 
> Also, sleep! It’s important xD


10:50pm...

But I’m not *yawn* sleepy, so I don’t have to sleep.


----------



## Dongding (May 12, 2018)

;3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> If this is very disturbing, don’t bother telling me, but who is this person?


Naesaki is from the UK. He's I believe... 25 or maybe 26

My God he's an angel. Like it's unnerving :V
You seen one of those people on anime who never gets mad, kind and thoughtful?

Like you can think this person never knows evil? He's like that. I like him but he scares the shit out of me


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Naesaki is from the UK. He's I believe... 25 or maybe 26
> 
> My God he's an angel. Like it's unnerving :V
> You seen one of those people on anime who never gets mad, kind and thoughtful?
> ...


Sounds like a good person. But what’s that have to do with me?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Nah. I'll be fine with just hugs and kisses.
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> I know I should probably get back to a psychologist, but I don't think my family can afford that right now.


Sucks, I hope talks will suffice :V
It hurts sometimes to see people on medication.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Ewww a wamen?? I’m rid of it >:V
> 
> Glad to hear you’re doing good <3 good luck with the weight! You’ll get there sooner than you think


Thanks. <3

Currently sitting at 106.7kg again due to my gluttonous behaviour these past couple of days. I love food, ok? :V


----------



## Whimsycal (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks. <3
> 
> Currently sitting at 106.7kg again due to my gluttonous behaviour these past couple of days. I love food, ok? :V


Who doesnt love food? Remember, no matter how bad a day may be, pizza will never judge you.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Who doesnt love food? Remember, no matter how bad a day may be, pizza will never judge you.


Hmm. True. Neither will bacon. Cheese. Meatballs. Keba- _Yakamaru.exe have stopped working due to constant drooling_._ Reboot?_


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Nah. I'll be fine with just hugs and kisses.
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> I know I should probably get back to a psychologist, but I don't think my family can afford that right now.


Hope everything goes alright with ya.  Many hugs your way, mate.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Sounds like a good person. But what’s that have to do with me?!


Just get that feeling
Maybe because you're a kid.. :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. True. Neither will bacon. Cheese. Meatballs. Keba- _Yakamaru.exe have stopped working due to constant drooling_._ Reboot?_


Reboot, pls


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Just get that feeling
> Maybe because you're a kid.. :V


Too cryptic for me, but I think that’s for the best.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Just get that feeling
> Maybe because you're a kid.. :V


It's that kinda unsettling thing right?  Like they're doin it but are secretly malicious?


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It's that kinda unsettling thing right?  Like they're doin it but are secretly malicious?


WHAT ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT?!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Reboot, pls


_Yakamaru.exe is rebooting

Please hold.._


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Windows XP was a disappointment anyways


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> WHAT ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT?!


Just psychological bs.


Yakamaru said:


> _Yakamaru.exe is rebooting
> 
> Please hold.._


D-Do we update him?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Windows XP was a disappointment anyways


Oy. XP was the love of my life before I got 7. :V



PolarizedBear said:


> D-Do we update him?


Nah, no need to. You just got an FSOD. Furry Screen of Death. :3


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oy. XP was the love of my life before I got 7. :V


I didn’t mean to hurt your feelings. I was just quoting.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> D-Do we update him?


*Downloading updates*
[*|||||||||||||ーーーーーーーーーーーー*]
200kb/s estimated time: 5 years​


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Downloading updates*
> [*|||||||||||||ーーーーーーーーーーーー*]
> 200kb/s estimated time: 5 years​


I worry for his health!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I didn’t mean to hurt your feelings. I was just quoting.


It was a joke, Sass Master. Dun worry about it. xD

Windows XP had quite a bit of flaws, to be fair. 

If you ever actually offend me I will send you $100 over Paypal. And no, that is not meant as a challenge. :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> And no, that is not meant as a challenge. :V


In that case... challenged accepted.

*rebellion intensifies*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Downloading updates*
> [*|||||||||||||ーーーーーーーーーーーー*]
> 200kb/s estimated time: 5 years​


*Trips over and unplugs power cord.* 
OH SHIT!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 12, 2018)

Hmm... I'm considering putting up another RP pretty soon here...

Of course, I've considered it off and on before. 

It should be interesting though... *shrugs*


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *Trips over and unplugs power cord.*
> OH SHIT!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hmm... I'm considering putting up another RP pretty soon here...
> 
> Of course, I've considered it off and on before.
> 
> It should be interesting though... *shrugs*


Wish I can RP but somehow it feels so weird to do that :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2018)

That moment when you crack open two eggs and they're both double-yolkers and you're like baby where have you been all my life?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Windows XP had quite a bit of flaws, to be fair.


There are more holes in windows XP than swisd cheese. 

Though to be fair, I can do alot more in XP in a technical standpoint


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 12, 2018)

I don't want to get up and do life damnit. Bed is too comfy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I don't want to get up and do life damnit. Bed is too comfy.


Adulting sucks :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Hiya!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Adulting sucks :V


Yes. Yes it does!


----------



## Rant (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Adulting sucks :V


As a fellow adult it is true.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Rant said:


> As a fellow adult it is true.


If I had known then what I know now, I would have stayed a kid!!!


----------



## Rant (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If I had known then what I know now, I would have stayed a kid!!!


They lied to us! At least we can but alcohol and ice cream whenever


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If I had known then what I know now, I would have stayed a kid!!!


But in all honesty, adulting does suck, but it does allow for more freedom to do whatever the hell you want to.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But in all honesty, adulting does suck, but it does allow for more freedom to do whatever the hell you want to.


See, when you are a kid, and you listen to loud music, and an adult tells you to turn it down, you turn it down. But when you are an adult and someone tells you to turn down that music, you tell them to fuck off and mind their own business!


----------



## Whimsycal (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> See, when you are a kid, and you listen to loud music, and an adult tells you to turn it down, you turn it down. But when you are an adult and someone tells you to turn down that music, you tell them to fuck off and mind their own business!


I am the law!

Grandpa appears: Turn down the music would you?

sorry grandpa "Turns it down"


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But in all honesty, adulting does suck, but it does allow for more freedom to do whatever the hell you want to.


Being an adult can be a great experience so long as you make smart choices.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Well speaking of adulting, I need to go put up these two canopies for tomorrow. So bye for now Furiends!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Being an adult can be a great experience so long as you make smart choices.


What's a smart choice?


----------



## Whimsycal (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well speaking of adulting, I need to go put up these two canopies for tomorrow. So bye for now Furiends!!


Have a good weekend !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Have a good weekend !


So far so good! You too!! Cold Blue Moon is in hand, just ate some barbeque from Shane's, it is ALL GOOD!!


----------



## Rant (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But in all honesty, adulting does suck, but it does allow for more freedom to do whatever the hell you want to.


Except your still a disappointment to your parents no matter what you do.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's a smart choice?


I guess some choices could include not spending recklessly. Don't buy something you can't pay for right away. Show up for work on time. Eat healthy foods. Take good care of your car so it doesn't break down. All these things will make being an adult easier in the long run and a lot less stressful.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I guess some choices could include not spending recklessly. Don't buy something you can't pay for right away. Show up for work on time. Eat healthy foods. Take good care of your car so it doesn't break down. All these things will make being an adult easier in the long run and a lot less stressful.


Amen!!! Too bad some of us seem incapable of making good choices.  But I regret nothing!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Rant said:


> Except your still a disappointment to your parents no matter what you do.


I was never a disappointment to my folks, but they did shake their heads on a few occasions.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Hello Yaka!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Do you all reckon that the worlds food chain would collapse if we humans killed off all the mosquitos? Blood sucking bastards!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I guess some choices could include not spending recklessly. Don't buy something you can't pay for right away. Show up for work on time. Eat healthy foods. Take good care of your car so it doesn't break down. All these things will make being an adult easier in the long run and a lot less stressful.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Amen!!! Too bad some of us seem incapable of making good choices.  But I regret nothing!!!


Good suggestions.

Exercise regularly so you don't get fatigued easily.
In some cases, show respect first if you want to get along with someone, or the very least not have a hostile attitude towards each other. However, some does not want to get along no matter how hard you try. In that case, ignore each other.
Take some self-defense courses. Chances are you will never need them, but it's better to be safe than sorry.
Take care of the environment. We only have one planet, and the little you do can and will have an affect on the ecosystems around the world.
As far as opinion goes, it's pretty much all subjective. If you have to debate/discuss, attack the opinion, never the person.
Apply your views/ideals consistently. Few people enjoys being around a hypocrite. 

I've got more, but not gonna bore people with a wall of text in Open Chat. :V



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Yaka!!!


Hey man. 

Long time no see, man. How ya been?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Good suggestions.
> 
> Exercise regularly so you don't get fatigued easily.
> In some cases, show respect first if you want to get along with someone, or the very least not have a hostile attitude towards each other. However, some does not want to get along no matter how hard you try. In that case, ignore each other.
> ...


Been fine! Working more that I got new wheels. How have you been? Did it ever stop snowing over there?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do you all reckon that the worlds food chain would collapse if we humans killed off all the mosquitos? Blood sucking bastards!!


I’m not sure what all they do besides /maybe/ accidentally pollinate.  That’s why we need to save the fucking bees lol.  Mosquitoes should all burn


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m not sure what all they do besides /maybe/ accidentally pollinate.  That’s why we need to save the fucking bees lol.  Mosquitoes should all burn


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Is it bad that it is only 3pm and I just cracked my 3rd BlueMoon??




Nah!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Been fine! Working more that I got new wheels. How have you been? Did it ever stop snowing over there?


That's good to hear.

I've been pretty good. Things have happened, had a couple of mental breakdowns, but been developing a whole lot on the job front. After a whole year I am now done working in a retail electronics store, and the support department there. Got my final certificate and two god damn references where I expected none, so the latter was a damn good surprise. Makes looking for a job a lot easier, suffice to say. A whole year's worth of momentum and progress, and I am not going to waste it.

Other than that, yes, it's stopped snowing. 
It's soon the middle of May, and I am getting warm already, despite it barely being like 10-15C. I hate the cold, but I also hate the heat. :V
Am I weird because of that?



WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m not sure what all they do besides /maybe/ accidentally pollinate.  That’s why we need to save the fucking bees lol.  Mosquitoes should all burn


"Fuck the mosquitoes, save the bees!"

I am more in favor of fucking over wasps, to be honest. They are so damn useless. Do nothing but be condensed rage. With wings.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Is it bad that it is only 3pm and I just cracked my 3rd BlueMoon??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't overdo it, sir! What if you suddenly need to go somewhere later!?

These things happen, you know!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> I've been pretty good. Things have happened, had a couple of mental breakdowns, but been developing a whole lot on the job front. After a whole year I am now done working in a retail electronics store, and the support department there. Got my final certificate and two god damn references where I expected none, so the latter was a damn good surprise. Makes looking for a job a lot easier, suffice to say. A whole year's worth of momentum and progress, and I am not going to waste it.
> 
> ...


I can understand about the mental thing. Had a few my damned self. But happy to hear about the job thing! And no, you aren't weird. If it could just stay Spring and Fall I would be happy with that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Don't overdo it, sir! What if you suddenly need to go somewhere later!?
> 
> These things happen, you know!


As my brother said once, "I'm a professional drunk driver!" But I usually dont drink enough to actually be drunk. I have a pretty high tolerance, because I have been drinking for 25+ years! Jesus!!!*has it really been that long?*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Good suggestions.
> 
> Exercise regularly so you don't get fatigued easily.
> In some cases, show respect first if you want to get along with someone, or the very least not have a hostile attitude towards each other. However, some does not want to get along no matter how hard you try. In that case, ignore each other.
> ...


_*Wisdom Intensifies*_


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can understand about the mental thing. Had a few my damned self. But happy to hear about the job thing! And no, you aren't weird. If it could just stay Spring and Fall I would be happy with that.


I prefer Autumn. Don't have to deal with the cold and wet crap unrefined slush(but potential ice cream), aka melting snow after a cold Winter. 

First breakdown lasted a whole god damn week. Taught me a whole lot though, which is nice. 

@Battlechili time to watch some Eccentric Family. Shit just finished downloading. =w=


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 12, 2018)

Well. Gotta run some more! Later Furries!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 12, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m not sure what all they do besides /maybe/ accidentally pollinate.  That’s why we need to save the fucking bees lol.  Mosquitoes should all burn


Mosquitoes have been around for millions of years, yet the only purpose I see them having is being food for other animals. They don't make any other significant contributions to the ecosystem the way most other animals do, and in some historical cases actually make it worse off. If they actually do anything positive to the environment, I fail to see it.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Recently I've started to get a sense of what a recluse I am even on this very forum. I literally can't even remember if I've ever posted in Open Chat before, and the last time I actually started a thread about anything was probably a year ago.
> 
> I think I really need to _try_ to be more socially outgoing.


Well, there's no time like the present, as they say.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> popufur


...I hate that word. :V

The solution is ice cream. Lots and lots of ice cream.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 12, 2018)

If eating ice cream made you a popufur, I'd me Majira Strawberry at this point. Instead it makes me fat and depressed.

Your methods are bullshit Yakamaru!


----------



## Telnac (May 12, 2018)

*lands with all the grace of a collapsing smoke stack*

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> If eating ice cream made you a popufur, I'd me Majira Strawberry at this point. Instead it makes me fat and depressed.
> 
> Your methods are bullshit Yakamaru!


You smelled it already? Well, shit. Ok, I lied.

It's eating kebab, actually. And taking pics of it. :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I literally can't even remember if I've ever posted in Open Chat before


That's funny, because I remember you posting in open chat and I don't even think I've ever talked with you.

I'm getting a weird feeling that I'm somehow stalking everyone that sets foot in openchat  d:


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 12, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with all the grace of a collapsing smoke stack*
> 
> Good afternoon all!


Have you ever had a graceful landing in open chat :V

How are you doing?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> It must have been a loooooong time ago, then.


Let me just *stalk* your posts.

You did post in open chat, but that was before I joined the forums.  Must be remembering you from a different thread then.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> It must have been a loooooong time ago, then.


You can see if you've posted or not when you see the thread. If on a desktop/laptop you can see a small icon belonging to you next to the thread's original creator.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Well, I wouldn't know now, since I've already been posting in this thread on this page, so my icon is going to be showing up there now anyway. I never really paid any attention to it before.


Hahaha. xD

Yeah, that's fair. Oh well. Welcome to Open Chat, I guess.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If I had known then what I know now, I would have stayed a kid!!!


Haha, lucky me!


Rant said:


> Except your still a disappointment to your parents no matter what you do.


oh yeah, there’s always that.


----------



## Rant (May 12, 2018)

I was the dissapointment cause I moved out, got a job, a car and married. But I was supposed to stay at home and care for relatives until they died..... Yeah. I was raised for that purpose.


----------



## Dongding (May 12, 2018)

I am overjoyed. That is all. Don't care to explain. Looking forward to things in general. :3


----------



## Telnac (May 12, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Have you ever had a graceful landing in open chat :V
> 
> How are you doing?


*lol*
Nope 

I'm doing ok.  Working overtime & not getting paid for it. Downside of being a salaried employee


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 12, 2018)

I love my manager. Short staffed the night before a Hallmark holiday and a 10 hour shift tomorrow. Least I got steak and shake.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

I keep begging my boss to give me 2 hours overtime everyday... He won't let me! >:U


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 12, 2018)

I only get overtime if I work over 40 hours in a week, but I still get 9-10 hour shifts alternated with 6 hour shifts. Because fuck me.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I keep begging my boss to give me 2 hours overtime everyday... He won't let me! >:U


Just smooth talk him :V !


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Just smooth talk him :V !


That would be a crime V:

I would be a _smooth criminal_


----------



## Ramjet (May 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I am overjoyed. That is all. Don't care to explain. Looking forward to things in general. :3



Got the promotion you were waiting for?


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

I frikin lost my wallet.   I'm pretty sure I lost it in the parking lot in the liquor store last night.  I went back and it wasn't there, and they said they didn't have a wallet.  So I guess some dishonest piece of crap found it, and stole it.  

Dammit, I had a hundred bucks in there, and now I got to cancel all my cards, and get a new drivers license.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I frikin lost my wallet.   I'm pretty sure I lost it in the parking lot in the liquor store last night.  I went back and it wasn't there, and they said they didn't have a wallet.  So I guess some dishonest piece of crap found it, and stole it.
> 
> Dammit, I had a hundred bucks in there, and now I got to cancel all my cards, and get a new drivers license.


RIP Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ramjet (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I frikin lost my wallet.   I'm pretty sure I lost it in the parking lot in the liquor store last night.  I went back and it wasn't there, and they said they didn't have a wallet.  So I guess some dishonest piece of crap found it, and stole it.
> 
> Dammit, I had a hundred bucks in there, and now I got to cancel all my cards, and get a new drivers license.




That sucks dude...

Hopefully within two weeks somebody finds it and returns it to you...


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> That sucks dude...
> 
> Hopefully within two weeks somebody finds it and returns it to you...



I sure hope so, haha.  So pissed at myself for losing it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I frikin lost my wallet.   I'm pretty sure I lost it in the parking lot in the liquor store last night.  I went back and it wasn't there, and they said they didn't have a wallet.  So I guess some dishonest piece of crap found it, and stole it.
> 
> Dammit, I had a hundred bucks in there, and now I got to cancel all my cards, and get a new drivers license.


 Oh.. I'm sorry to hear that.. you poor dear.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I frikin lost my wallet.   I'm pretty sure I lost it in the parking lot in the liquor store last night.  I went back and it wasn't there, and they said they didn't have a wallet.  So I guess some dishonest piece of crap found it, and stole it.
> 
> Dammit, I had a hundred bucks in there, and now I got to cancel all my cards, and get a new drivers license.


Well, fuck. At the very least go go the police and report the stolen wallet?


----------



## Izar (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I frikin lost my wallet.   I'm pretty sure I lost it in the parking lot in the liquor store last night.  I went back and it wasn't there, and they said they didn't have a wallet.  So I guess some dishonest piece of crap found it, and stole it.
> 
> Dammit, I had a hundred bucks in there, and now I got to cancel all my cards, and get a new drivers license.




That sucks man  you sure you didn’t misplace it in your house? I’d check your card activity first. I had that happen to me before, canceled everything, went to the dmv to get a new liscense, etc... found the wallet couple weeks later


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

Izar said:


> That sucks man  you sure you didn’t misplace it in your house? I’d check your card activity first. I had that happen to me before, canceled everything, went to the dmv to get a new liscense, etc... found the wallet couple weeks later



Yeah I’ve been keeping an eye on my card activity.  I’m going to give it a bit before I cancel everything in hopes it turns up in my house or a kind citizen mails it in.  



Yakamaru said:


> Well, fuck. At the very least go go the police and report the stolen wallet?



I’m not real sure they’d really be able to do anything about it anyway.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Man something like that is very scary. Never mind the money but ID's are super important.

Next time just leave the driver's licence in the car and just bring your state ID with you instead.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2018)

These chocolate Turkish Delights are really nice with this beer. 

Thanks, mum!


----------



## GreenZone (May 13, 2018)

pay attention cause this is how you fucking banter

my mates sent me this and said "what do you even do on mothers/fathers day" 

if its not obvious i don't have parents


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> pay attention cause this is how you fucking banter
> 
> my mates sent me this and said "what do you even do on mothers/fathers day"
> 
> if its not obvious i don't have parents


I can’t believe humanity has gone down this road of evil. I’m very sorry for you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> pay attention cause this is how you fucking banter
> 
> my mates sent me this and said "what do you even do on mothers/fathers day"
> 
> if its not obvious i don't have parents


That's a real shame, although I don't think assulting an orphan would help.

If you can't spend that day with your mum for whatever reason spend it with friends and have fun, or come to the realization that Mother's Day is just another excuse for corporate greed and exploitation.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Yeah I’ve been keeping an eye on my card activity.  I’m going to give it a bit before I cancel everything in hopes it turns up in my house or a kind citizen mails it in.


Ye. Keep an eye out. Hopefully a non-asshole came across your wallet or something.



AppleButt said:


> I’m not real sure they’d really be able to do anything about it anyway.


Nah, but you can at least have a report on file.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I can’t believe humanity has gone down this road of evil. I’m very sorry for you.


Humans are inherently evil. :V
Some are just less evil than others


----------



## Yakamaru (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Humans are inherently evil. :V
> Some are just less evil than others


Sorry, but this is wrong. 

Humans aren't born evil. They're not born good, either. They are born neutral, and their experiences through life define how they end up later on.


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Humans are inherently evil. :V
> Some are just less evil than others


Panda so wise.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2018)

The double-yolkers I had last night, so good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sorry, but this is wrong.
> 
> Humans aren't born evil. They're not born good, either. They are born neutral, and their experiences through life define how they end up later on.


Yaka, that may be the most intelligent thing I have seen on FAF!


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> The double-yolkers I had last night, so good.


I just finished dinner. Stop making me hungry again.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> The double-yolkers I had last night, so good.



I'd be sat there, racked with indecision over which yolk to dip my toast in first.  Might have to toss a coin or something!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'd be sat there, racked with indecision over which yolk to dip my toast in first.  Might have to toss a coin or something!


Decisions are hard, aren't they?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I just finished dinner. Stop making me hungry again.


No, more drooling and tummy rumbles will ensure.

Cake for dessert?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'd be sat there, racked with indecision over which yolk to dip my toast in first.  Might have to toss a coin or something!


My stomach was to busy saying "food goes in here" for my mind to rationalize how to eat it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, more drooling and tummy rumbles will ensure.
> 
> Cake for dessert?
> 
> View attachment 32240


I don’t eat cake. Call me a monster, or whatever, I just don’t eat cakes unless it’s during someone’s birthday (that would just be rude)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Cake somehow get stuck in my throat :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cake somehow get stuck in my throat :V


How?!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> My stomach was to busy saying "food goes in here" for my mind to rationalize how to eat it.


Whenever I see your name around I keep getting reminded of "Mr. Box", from Metal Gear Solid, the first Playstation game. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I don’t eat cake. Call me a monster, or whatever, I just don’t eat cakes unless it’s during someone’s birthday (that would just be rude)



I feel guilty when I eat cake too, at least my waist does..


Yakamaru said:


> Whenever I see your name around I keep getting reminded of "Mr. Box", from Metal Gear Solid, the first Playstation game. :V


Maybe I should change my name to "Fox in a Box" or "Mr. Box Fox". :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Whenever I see your name around I keep getting reminded of "Mr. Box", from Metal Gear Solid, the first Playstation game. :V


Hmm... that box reminds me of something else too...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2018)

I shall now change my name to "Mr. Fox Box Trot". :V it's catchy and a tongue twister.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> How?!


I tend to not chew my food and just swallow 
Then the fluffy cake gets stuck there unless I drink water


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 13, 2018)

Guys, stop talking about cake. Now I'm craving chocolate cake....

Grr.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Guys, stop talking about cake. Now I'm craving chocolate cake....
> 
> Grr.


_*:3 intensifies*_


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 13, 2018)

*Collapses from the psychological torment*

"Y-you've killed me...!"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Guys, stop talking about cake. Now I'm craving chocolate cake....
> 
> Grr.


Don't worry, the cake is a lie


----------



## Rant (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry, the cake is a lie


Yes, a wall of text told me. V:


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 13, 2018)

I had an awesome time at the Mastodon concert. I had five beers and a burger and got front row banging my head to the rifts. They started a mosh pit and security had to come and break it up. They had to escort several people out. There were like a thousand people there that day. Best part is I don't have a hangover.


----------



## lupi900 (May 13, 2018)

Just closed my Reddit account, since I'm done with the community there. The whole downvoting gotten worse, Users will just insult you for the tiniest reasons, and more.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I had an awesome time at the Mastodon concert. I had five beers and a burger and got front row banging my head to the rifts. They started a mosh pit and security had to come and break it up. They had to escort several people out. There were like a thousand people there that day. Best part is I don't have a hangover.


5 beers and a burger? Sweet.

Great, now I got hungry. xD


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 13, 2018)

I just ate.

Granted, it was four small pieces of bacon and I should probably eat something more, but it's fine. I'm happy...

For an hour or two, at least.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> People are so impatient when it comes to drawing. Peepo is like @Kopatropa
> 
> Don't think of the goal, think of the journey.


I have no confidence, okay? When your audience is barely there, that says something.The less popular you are for a long time, the more it means your art sucks and you should give up. And my audience is barely there because I have raging social anxiety. So I really can't think of the journey.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I just ate.
> 
> Granted, it was four small pieces of bacon and I should probably eat something more, but it's fine. I'm happy...
> 
> For an hour or two, at least.


Bacon equals happiness.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I tend to not chew my food and just swallow
> Then the fluffy cake gets stuck there unless I drink water


You're suppose to eat it, Not vore it.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 13, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> You're suppose to eat it, Not vore it.


Exactly. Cake is meant to be savored and enjoyed!


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> You're suppose to eat it, Not vore it.



I almost spit water out of my nose, lol.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> You're suppose to eat it, Not vore it.


Time is of the essence. :V
Ain't got time to chew when I can save time to be lazy or watch porn :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I have no confidence, okay? When your audience is barely there, that says something.The less popular you are for a long time, the more it means your art sucks and you should give up. And my audience is barely there because I have raging social anxiety. So I really can't think of the journey.


Don't think about it too much :V
Just have fun! Chat with us sometimes


----------



## Kopatropa (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't think about it too much :V
> Just have fun! Chat with us sometimes


There's that mention of fun again.
I dunno, art seems to be fun only when I'm drawing it or people react to it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> There's that mention of fun again.
> I dunno, art seems to be fun only when I'm drawing it or people react to it.


I'm reacting to it wonderfully. :V
I ran out of lube just looking at it


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Time is of the essence. :V
> Ain't got time to chew when I can save time to be lazy or watch porn :V


I guess I should give you -some- credit. You put your food in the right orifice.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> I guess I should give you -some- credit. You put your food in the right orifice.


Does bananas count as food? >:3c


----------



## Kopatropa (May 13, 2018)

I should be eating lunch right now. Thanks for the indirect reminders.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 13, 2018)

This will probably be the third day in a row I decided to skip lunch.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This will probably be the third day in a row I decided to skip lunch.


Don't worry we're all dying from age
You just decide to get there early :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Does bananas count as food? >:3c


I get that your Hawaiian, But isn't that insulting to your own people?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> art seems to be fun only when I'm drawing it or people react to it.


Maybe I'm just an art noob, but what else is there?


----------



## Kopatropa (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Maybe I'm just an art noob, but what else is there?


Lemme see...

Drawing stuff you like, people liking what you draw, art trades, collabs...

I guess that's it. That's all I see.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry we're all dying from age
> You just decide to get there early :V


I know. I probably should eat more but there are some days I'm just not hungry.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Dee's comic is such a pleasure to read :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dee's comic is such a pleasure to read :V


Speaking of which, I still need to start the next page.  Been procrastinating too much  >_<

I want to do one on when I joined the forums :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Speaking of which, I still need to start the next page.  Been procrastinating too much  >_<
> 
> I want to do one on when I joined the forums :3


Draw me like one of your French bois >:3c


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Lemme see...
> 
> Drawing stuff you like, people liking what you draw, art trades, collabs...
> 
> I guess that's it. That's all I see.


So is drawing just a side-hobby for you or something?  I could see it getting really stressful for people who do art as their job.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Draw me like one of your French bois >:3c


I'm gonna try and keep it secret, but I'm really tempted to insert a meme into the comic.

Here's a hint as to what I have planned :3







Edit:  Damn that is a big image...  Made it smaller.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Draw me like one of your French bois >:3c


Moving on to baguettes I see.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> So is drawing just a side-hobby for you or something?  I could see it getting really stressful for people who do art as their job.


Hence never get a job that have you draw.
A hobby that once was your passion could be something you hate.

It's common in chefs
I can't count how many people who have a passion for cooking and got a cooking job. They ended up going... Meh over cooking


----------



## Kopatropa (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> So is drawing just a side-hobby for you or something?  I could see it getting really stressful for people who do art as their job.


Mostly, yes. Commissions are extremely hard to get.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> Moving on to baguettes I see.


Damn you! >:V
You figured me out


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Damn you! >:V
> You figured me out


Good luck, They'll get smushed.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hence never get a job that have you draw.
> A hobby that once was your passion could be something you hate.
> 
> It's common in chefs
> I can't count how many people who have a passion for cooking and got a cooking job. They ended up going... Meh over cooking


Yeah, that's exactly why I decided not to go into game development.

I was like:  Eh, I'd love to do this, but if it were my job I'd end up killing someone over the stress :V


----------



## Kopatropa (May 13, 2018)

Ye, I'd want a less stressful job.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Ye, I'd want a less stressful job.


All jobs are stressful 

Edit: scratch that... I'm a pornstar in real life :V


----------



## GreenZone (May 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I can’t believe humanity has gone down this road of evil. I’m very sorry for you.





Mr. Fox said:


> That's a real shame, although I don't think assulting an orphan would help.
> 
> If you can't spend that day with your mum for whatever reason spend it with friends and have fun, or come to the realization that Mother's Day is just another excuse for corporate greed and exploitation.



you misunderstand

its funny as shit


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

So does anyone else here like the taste of Jägermeister?

Seems like everyone I know hates it, but I like it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> So does anyone else here like the taste of Jägermeister?
> 
> Seems like everyone I know hates it, but I like it.


I've never tried it. Would you recommend it?


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I've never tried it. Would you recommend it?



Well..... I mean I like it! 

But everyone dislikes it because it does taste similar to licorice.  So I guess if you don’t like licorice you definitely won’t like it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Well..... I mean I like it!
> 
> But everyone dislikes it because it does taste similar to licorice.  So I guess if you don’t like licorice you definitely won’t like it.


I generally like licorice, so I guess it's worth a try. But only if you promise to try pineapple on pizza


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I generally like licorice, so I guess it's worth a try. But only if you promise to try pineapple on pizza



Well I’ve never tried that either!  So I promise.  I’ll post a pic when I do.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> So does anyone else here like the taste of Jägermeister?
> 
> Seems like everyone I know hates it, but I like it.


I think its alright, I like it but I dont like licorice.  Guess im just weird in that department.


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2018)

How’s everyone doing today?


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> How’s everyone doing today?



Good!  Currently in Memphis to see Jimmy Eat World in a couple of hours!


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Good!  Currently in Memphis to see Jimmy Eat World in a couple of hours!



Nice! Have a good time there!!


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Nice! Have a good time there!!


Thanks ^_^


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> How’s everyone doing today?


Ok.

I sat silent while my Dad, Aunt, and Grandma had a conversation that started with advocacy for not allowing adult leaders in Scouts to be gay, which then progressed to more LGBTQ phobia that left a bad taste in my mouth.

Little do they know that I'm gay. 

Other than that, though, I'm doing fine. Doubt I'll be coming out any time soon, but fine.


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

@Ginza always asks how everyone else is doing.  

But how are you doing today Ginza?


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ok.
> 
> I sat silent while my Dad, Aunt, and Grandma had a conversation that started with advocacy for not allowing adult leaders in Scouts to be gay, which then progressed to more LGBTQ phobia that left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...



Wow, sounds really shitty :/ Sorry you had to deal with that *hugs*

Coming out is rough, I hope that whenever you do feel ready, it goes well. We’re all here for you as well ^^




AppleButt said:


> @Ginza always asks how everyone else is doing.
> 
> But how are you doing today Ginza?



Hehe I’m quite well! Heading back home from the beach, sad and happy at the same time. I’m sad because OBX was beautiful, more stars than I’ve ever seen, midnight walks on the beach, lots of good fishing, and beautiful weather. However, I’m happy to get back and see all my animals again, and relax in my own bed


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Wow, sounds really shitty :/ Sorry you had to deal with that *hugs*
> 
> Coming out is rough, I hope that whenever you do feel ready, it goes well. We’re all here for you as well ^^
> 
> ...



I love the beach.  I practically live there.  I go to this nice uncrowded town on the beach at least 3 times a year. 

I’m glad you had fun!  Midnight walks on the beach are great, and I can relate to wanting to see my animals again, lol.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ok.
> 
> I sat silent while my Dad, Aunt, and Grandma had a conversation that started with advocacy for not allowing adult leaders in Scouts to be gay, which then progressed to more LGBTQ phobia that left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...


oiiiii, story of my life mate.  I can relate to ya with that, every time my parents are in the same vacinity its always "faggots this and faggots that".


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ok.
> 
> I sat silent while my Dad, Aunt, and Grandma had a conversation that started with advocacy for not allowing adult leaders in Scouts to be gay, which then progressed to more LGBTQ phobia that left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...


Sorry you have to go through that.  I hate seeing people get flak from their own families.  If you need our help you know where to find us.

I feel weird coming from a family that doesn't care   -_-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

Hey Furries!!!! Howl's everybody doin?!?


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

Hello, hello to anyone out there in LaLA Land this evening!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Drawing is done.
Now to post it for the world to see :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Drawing is done.
> Now to post it for the world to see :3


Whatcha draw?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hello, hello to anyone out there in LaLA Land this evening!


Every once and a while someone says something that drags out a song I haven't thought of in years.
You hit this note.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ok.
> 
> I sat silent while my Dad, Aunt, and Grandma had a conversation that started with advocacy for not allowing adult leaders in Scouts to be gay, which then progressed to more LGBTQ phobia that left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...


Our parents and grandparents generations were obviously less open minded when it came to homosexuality. My biological father despised gay people, and his father was even worse about it.

At least my step dad is cool with it. It's probably because he went to college and travelled the world. That leaves you with a broader experience on people in life.


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sorry you have to go through that.  I hate seeing people get flak from their own families.  If you need our help you know where to find us.
> 
> I feel weird coming from a family that doesn't care   -_-



I too come from a family that doesn’t care. At first though, that wasn’t the case.

I usually use my story to help assuage people’s fears @DragonMaster21  My family used to be all “oh look at the faggots” and “eww gross butches!”. One day, they found a poem I’d written and questioned me about my sexuality. There, I came out to them, and boy.. it was NOT pretty. My family refused to talk or associate with me for weeks. I was heartbroken, but they came around. Then, with time, they opened their minds and stopped giving a shit what I did with my life. They went from not talking to me, to being perfectly fine when I was dating a girl. It took time, but I never pushed my sexuality upon them, and they stopped giving me shit, and tried to understand.

Anyways, my parents aren’t everyone’s parents, but it at least shows that you can change and open people’s minds. It just takes time, and showing them you’re still their same, lovable, son.



Edit- Omg 1,000th post!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Whatcha draw?


Iz birb.
Once I finish cleaning it up I'll post it in "last post wins" for reasons...


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Every once and a while someone says something that drags out a song I haven't thought of in years.
> You hit this note.


That just happens to be one of our faves!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> That just happens to be one of our faves!!


Yes!!!


----------



## Rant (May 13, 2018)

@DeeTheDragon 

SQUAWK!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

Hope everyone had a good day! Ours was great! Love when we have a get together and there is no drama!


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hope everyone had a good day! Ours was great! Love when we have a get together and there is no drama!



Glad to hear you guys had a nice day!

Oh! @bhutrflai happy Mother’s Day! Hope you have a lovely night as well :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hope everyone had a good day! Ours was great! Love when we have a get together and there is no drama!


I agree. Let's make a weekly holiday called "No Drama Sunday".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I agree. Let's make a weekly holiday called "No Drama Sunday".


Now THAT is a great idea!!


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> "No Drama Sunday"


And we'll put it on a Wednesday to confuse everybody!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

Our daughter came out to us over a year ago. Okami & I couldn't care less what gender she chooses to love. Now, my mother, she would have probably disowned her own granddaughter before accepting that there was *whispers* 'a gay' in the family. 

As I tell my girl's girl...just bide your time. Start a plan in your head. Get your license & a job as soon as they'll allow you. Once you are paying for yourself, and you're 18, they have no more say in your life. You are free to go your own way. 
Hopefully, one day, they will accept you for you & the gap can be bridged, but sometimes it just can't. And that's okay too.


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Glad to hear you guys had a nice day!
> 
> Oh! @bhutrflai happy Mother’s Day! Hope you have a lovely night as well :3


Thank you very much!!


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother's Day to all the Furry Moms out there!!


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

Great day!! A wee bit on the hot side, but the home made strawberry shortcake more than made up for it!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

It sure was hot af today! It had to be 92/93 with a heat index of 97/98! It was roasting!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Rant said:


> @DeeTheDragon
> 
> SQUAWK!


Zzzzzz...
BUH!

I'm awake I swear!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Birb art haz been posted  :3


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Zzzzzz...
> BUH!
> 
> I'm awake I swear!


I like the birb.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Birb art haz been posted  :3


Saw it! Pretty badass!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Holy hell!!!

It's been like 5 minutes and I have 25 FAF notifications.  What have you done to me....


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Holy hell!!!
> 
> It's been like 5 minutes and I have 25 FAF notifications.  What have you done to me....


Okami is the Oprah of likes & I tend to give out a bunch too!! You're welcome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Holy hell!!!
> 
> It's been like 5 minutes and I have 25 FAF notifications.  What have you done to me....


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

@Rant How you doin'?


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

I'm such a better typer than Okami. Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm such a better typer than Okami. Hahahahahaha!!


Faster!!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami is the Oprah of likes & I tend to give out a bunch too!! You're welcome!!


I already have 12 more notifications.

Please, have mercy >_<


----------



## Rant (May 13, 2018)

I told you we birb dragons should squawk sometime


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Faster!!!


And better. Admit it...I type way better than you.


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I already have 12 more notifications.
> 
> Please, have mercy >_<


Sorry, had to do a couple more.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 13, 2018)

Rant said:


> I told you we birb dragons should squawk sometime


Yes, but I'm just about to head out and get food
Skreee!  >_<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> And better. Admit it...I type way better than you.


Ok. I admit it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 13, 2018)

Pretty sure I gave a pint of blood to the mosquitos today.


----------



## Rant (May 13, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Yes, but I'm just about to head out and get food
> Skreee!  >_<


Happy hunting then!


----------



## bhutrflai (May 13, 2018)

Ok...Be back sooner or later...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2018)

People who say long, hot showers are a waste of time have clearly never had a good beer after.


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> People who say long, hot showers are a waste of time have clearly never had a good beer after.




That makes sense. The hot shower will dilate your peripheral blood vessels allowing for your blood alcohol level to rise quicker I’d assume.


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Nice new pfp, Mr. Fox! It looks funny.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 14, 2018)

So my sister and I were watching this youtube series called don't hug me I'm scared, it is totally fucked up in so many ways. I was like, god, who the hell created this?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> So my sister and I were watching this youtube series called don't hug me I'm scared, it is totally fucked up in so many ways. I was like, god, who the hell created this?


Watched 3 

Hardly disturbed. Like the music...


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

Afternoon, fuzzbutts. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon, fuzzbutts. :3


Morning nerd :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon, fuzzbutts. :3





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerd :V


Good night, weirdos. >:U


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning nerd :V


Awwww. That's cute. <3



Asassinator said:


> Good night, weirdos. >:U


Nini, you weirdo. :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 14, 2018)

*boops @Yakamaru*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

*boops @aloveablebunny back and give her some evil woofer licks at the same time*

Quiet day today.


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *boops @aloveablebunny back and give her some evil woofer licks at the same time*
> 
> Quiet day today.


I'll take quiet over a shitstorm of petty and pointless drama :<


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'll take quiet over a shitstorm of petty and pointless drama :<


Same. 

Have any plans for the week, love?


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Same.
> 
> Have any plans for the week, love?



Work, Apocalyptica concert tomorrow, more work


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Work, Apocalyptica concert tomorrow, more work


Nice. 

Taking lots of pictures of the concert I hope.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2018)

PCD is no joke guys.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> PCD is no joke guys.


I hope a professional have given them PCD, or I will call bullshit. :V


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice.
> 
> Taking lots of pictures of the concert I hope.


Well I don't have a media pass. So I am just going to go and enjoy listening to them/seeing them <3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Well I don't have a media pass. So I am just going to go and enjoy listening to them/seeing them <3


Awww. That kinda sucks.


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww. That kinda sucks.


It is what it is. I lost contact with the old sound tech of theirs who was the one to hook me up the last time I saw them play years ago. So all I could do at this point was send an email to their press contact. No answer so I won't push it. I am happy just to get to see them live again!


----------



## TrishaCat (May 14, 2018)

A 50 year old man who's a regular at this coffee shop I'm visiting just randomly started chatting with me and talked for 45 minutes before giving me his card and asking for my phone number. In the midst of the conversation he mentioned that he once worked as an exorcist.

I have no idea what to think of this.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> A 50 year old man who's a regular at this coffee shop I'm visiting just randomly started chatting with me and talked for 45 minutes before giving me his card and asking for my phone number. In the midst of the conversation he mentioned that he once worked as an exorcist.
> 
> I have no idea what to think of this.


Maybe he was trying to be friendly and things ended up being awkward. There's also the possibility that your possessed by a malevolent and you don't even know it


----------



## Whimsycal (May 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> A 50 year old man who's a regular at this coffee shop I'm visiting just randomly started chatting with me and talked for 45 minutes before giving me his card and asking for my phone number. In the midst of the conversation he mentioned that he once worked as an exorcist.
> 
> I have no idea what to think of this.



Have you considered a career as an exorcist? Seems like a good chance to learn


----------



## TrishaCat (May 14, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Have you considered a career as an exorcist? Seems like a good chance to learn


I can't say I ever have haha.
It was certainly an interesting conversation at least. The man seemed fairly knowledgeable.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

I love horror movies/games
Having to directly deal with supernatural beings as an exorcist would be awesome!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I love horror movies/games
> Having to directly deal with supernatural beings as an exorcist would be awesome!


Until said beings follow you home and ruin your life, ignoring many subsequent attempts to exorcize them.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Until said beings follow you home and ruin your life, ignoring many subsequent attempts to exorcize them.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32333


OwO


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 14, 2018)

My jeep overheated suddenly and I'm going to be stuck on the side of the highway for an hour, so how are you guys?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> My jeep overheated suddenly and I'm going to be stuck on the side of the highway for an hour


Have you tried restarting it? V:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Have you tried restarting it? V:


Not much point. Something went out and it's going to be smoking in the time it takes me to get anywhere.
 Besides, got a quicker tow now, only 15 minutes.


----------



## Mudman2001 (May 14, 2018)

Evening everyfur


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening everyfur


Efurryone is dead


----------



## Mudman2001 (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Efurryone is dead



*shrugs* I'll still use it


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Efurryone is dead


Fatal Furry.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening everyfur


Evening. 

What's up?


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 14, 2018)

Who am I? Why am I here?
That's what I wonder everyday.


----------



## Mudman2001 (May 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Evening.
> 
> What's up?



Not much, just checking out a couple of new rp server


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Fatal Furry.


Morning babe :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Efurryone is dead









Oh hi! I'm here. Yes. <:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Oh hi! I'm here. Yes. <:


Mmmm... Mpreg :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Not much, just checking out a couple of new rp server


Nice. 

Any luck thus far?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 14, 2018)

Gotta make a good entrance V:


----------



## LogicNuke (May 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> A 50 year old man who's a regular at this coffee shop I'm visiting just randomly started chatting with me and talked for 45 minutes before giving me his card and asking for my phone number. In the midst of the conversation he mentioned that he once worked as an exorcist.
> 
> I have no idea what to think of this.


'Cause you've got those demons, boi!


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Morning babe :V


G'mornin black n white bear of bamboo :V



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Oh hi! I'm here. Yes. <:


telefrag.gif


----------



## Ginza (May 14, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands omg awesome new pfp!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands I agree with Ginza's statement. That is one awesome new Avatar. I like it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

It's the age of new avatar!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 14, 2018)

Ginza said:


> @WithMyBearHands omg awesome new pfp!!


Thanks, @Fronk-the-donkicorn did it for me.  Some talented artwork right there, no joke


----------



## TrishaCat (May 14, 2018)

Wait, does this mean I should change my avatar again already?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Thanks, @Fronk-the-donkicorn did it for me.  Some talented artwork right there, no joke


Thanks. You've definitely given me a new artist to check out for a later commission. 

Shit.. I have already hit $2500 spent I think..


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Wait, does this mean I should change my avatar again already?


Did you have the same AV in pheonixed?


----------



## TrishaCat (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did you have the same AV in pheonixed?


Probably. I have a folder of avatars I tend to cycle through because I like them so much.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 14, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Oh hi! I'm here. Yes. <:


Your gifs put my gifs to shame


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Been awhile since someone posted in here.


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Been awhile since someone posted in here.



G'day Okami! Boy, I've been busy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Well, it looks like it is about to start raining, and it ain't supposed to stop until next week! Yay!! Nothing sadder than a bunch of drunk and wet pirates!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> G'day Okami! Boy, I've been busy


Hi Ravo! Me too! Whatcha been up to?


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Ravo! Me too! Whatcha been up to?



Must be the time of year! Oh, I've been busy with university essays


----------



## Massan Otter (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Been awhile since someone posted in here.



For me it's a combination of getting out and about a little more in the Spring weather, and being sucked into friendly little groups on Discord and Telegram.  I seem to inhabit the games threads more than Open Chat at the moment.  
We're doing OK here, and I'm contemplating going out to a free-improvisation night later to make some 'orrible self-indulgent musical racket.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Had to cut up a cake for my son to take to school. He graduates highschool in two weeks!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> For me it's a combination of getting out and about a little more in the Spring weather, and being sucked into friendly little groups on Discord and Telegram.  I seem to inhabit the games threads more than Open Chat at the moment.
> We're doing OK here, and I'm contemplating going out to a free-improvisation night later to make some 'orrible self-indulgent musical racket.


Hiya Massan!!


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Had to cut up a cake for my son to take to school. He graduates highschool in two weeks!!



Oh, congratulations for him!! I bed he'll feel very relieved once it's all over


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

I gotta start commenting more. Yaka has already past my post count. Now he is trying to pass my like count!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Well, gotta run these two edgy teens to school. Have a furtastic day all!!! Hopefully I will have time to get on some more later. Bye yall!


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Now he is trying to pass my like count!


Oh no! What can I do to help?!


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

Hi people :3


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Hello. How’s your day?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hi people :3


'tis a Kiaara I see. 

How's it going?


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

I am well ^w^

My favorite person was showing me memes on the bus


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

That's good to hear. 

Memes always makes the day better, IMO. =w=


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 15, 2018)

So my workplace has a sign right next to where we pick up our paychecks detailing all the different ways people were admitted to mental hospital in the 1800s:






It never fails to amuse me.

My favorites are "Politics", "Deranged masturbation", and "Women trouble."


----------



## TrishaCat (May 15, 2018)

Decided to join in on the avatar changes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Decided to join in on the avatar changes.


I like it. It's really cute


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So my workplace has a sign right next to where we pick up our paychecks detailing all the different ways people were admitted to mental hospital in the 1800s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of them reads "BAD WHISKEY" I can't tell if they are referring to the nickname of a disease or the quality of the alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh no! What can I do to help?!


KEEP LIKING MY POST!!
Caps lock was on, sorry


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Done :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Hello everyfur!!!!! Howl is everyone??


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

I actually just woke up and i’m feeling sleepy *__*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I actually just woke up and i’m feeling sleepy *__*


Woke up? Nap? Or are you on the other side of the globe too?


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Malaysia. It’s 6:55AM here and I’m going to eat breakfast now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Malaysia. It’s 6:55AM here and I’m going to eat breakfast now.


Go eat!! I keep forgetting you are in Asia.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Go eat!! I keep forgetting you are in Asia.


Ok...


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> KEEP LIKING MY POST!!
> Caps lock was on, sorry


How much of a lead does Yaka have?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Hey Dee!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> How much of a lead does Yaka have?


Oh, he has almost a thousand more post than me. But I still have almost a thousand more likes than him. Not too shabby considering I took a ten month leave from here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Is it bad that I have only drank 1 rum and coke and have a buzz? I couldn't drink for almost two weeks, now my tollerance is low.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

How is everybody?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2018)

*knock knock knock*

*grunts and moans*

*Yeeaah!
*
Oh, hey, come over to mum's and help move all this heavy native furniture and paint the house.

*Fine, be over in a minute.
*
Why so grumpy?

Well let's see:
- you wake me up from possibly the most comfortable sleep I've had in weeks and only a few hours at that.

- I haven't had my morning coffee and breakfast or my happy pills yet.

- oh, and you called me over for a big job only to give me more of them without any notice prior to doing so or how I might feel about it on the day.

Oh...


Family, amirite?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How is everybody?


Trying to get my head on straight.  It looks like a bunch of people are spiraling threads into a void of "off-topic-ness".

Other than that I am consistently indifferent.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> *knock knock knock*
> 
> *grunts and moans*
> 
> ...


Will unsolicited digital hugs make you feel any better?

*hugs*


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Will unsolicited digital hugs make you feel any better?


Stop questioning it, it always works!

* hugs Mr. Fox*


----------



## Massan Otter (May 15, 2018)

I've just got back in from my free improvisation night.  You turn up, put your name on the sheet and they assemble small groups at random to play a short set of improvised music.  It's probably more fun to play than to listen to, but I had a good time and caught up with some people I hadn't seen in a while.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> *knock knock knock*
> 
> *grunts and moans*
> 
> ...


I retired from family shit! You want to move, call Two Men And A Truck!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've just got back in from my free improvisation night.  You turn up, put your name on the sheet and they assemble small groups at random to play a short set of improvised music.  It's probably more fun to play than to listen to, but I had a good time and caught up with some people I hadn't seen in a while.


Sounds fun. I used to play the drums a bit a long time ago. Shrooms make blues music sound fantastic!!!(that was 20 years ago!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Hey DragonMaster!!


----------



## Massan Otter (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds fun. I used to play the drums a bit a long time ago. Shrooms make blues music sound fantastic!!!(that was 20 years ago!)



Ah, I've had nights like that, though not for a while now!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey DragonMaster!!


'Ello!

Hmm... staring at my RP and getting ready to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Ah, I've had nights like that, though not for a while now!


Yeah, thats a young mans game. I was 21, 22 last time I did shrooms. But BOY was it something!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> 'Ello!
> 
> Hmm... staring at my RP and getting ready to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> 'Ello!
> 
> Hmm... staring at my RP and getting ready to get back into the swing of things.


What are you RPing?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

I really need to get on more! Yaka is so beating me on the post count!!I was gone a long time and still maintained my lead, but he ha caught up with a vengence!!! Funny that I, someone who has only been on FAF for a couple years has more comments and like than folks that have been here for years longer! I am such a like hoe!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Will unsolicited digital hugs make you feel any better?
> 
> *hugs*





Asassinator said:


> Stop questioning it, it always works!
> 
> * hugs Mr. Fox*





 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I retired from family shit! You want to move, call Two Men And A Truck!!


I've tried excluding myself from family affairs on many occasions but they always find a way to drag me into their shit, and usually involves some sort of guilt-tripping tactic.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What are you RPing?


It's over in the Tavern. "Tales of the Deities"

It's been something that I've worked on for years. It's had several versions, a few of which I could make a new RP about on their own. The version I'm doing in the Tavern is following my favorite storyline for it. 

It's just been hard to do lately because I've been swamped with mentally straining activity.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> View attachment 32372
> 
> 
> I've tried excluding myself from family affairs on many occasions but they always find a way to drag me into their shit, and usually involves some sort of guilt-tripping tactic.


Lol! Yeah, guilt trips work though!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Damned mosauitoes love me!! I must have some sweet mf blood!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> It's over in the Tavern. "Tales of the Deities"
> 
> It's been something that I've worked on for years. It's had several versions, a few of which I could make a new RP about on their own. The version I'm doing in the Tavern is following my favorite storyline for it.
> 
> It's just been hard to do lately because I've been swamped with mentally straining activity.


You're about to graduate aint yah?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're about to graduate aint yah?


Yep.

And then after graduation, I'm going to be going on a trip down to Florida. I'm excited.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Yep.
> 
> And then after graduation, I'm going to be going on a trip down to Florida. I'm excited.


Cool! I hope you have fun!! Just watch out for freakin sharks!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Yep.
> 
> And then after graduation, I'm going to be going on a trip down to Florida. I'm excited.


And CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Cool! I hope you have fun!! Just watch out for freakin sharks!!!!!


We're going to be in Disney World and Universal most of the time, but I'll keep it in mind just in case we decide to take the long drive and change our plans!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, thats a young mans game. I was 21, 22 last time I did shrooms. But BOY was it something!!


Best Halloween party I ever went to!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> We're going to be in Disney World and Universal most of the time, but I'll keep it in mind just in case we decide to take the long drive and change our plans!


Hell, there are sharks there too!!! Someone stole our bank shit when we were at Disney!! Someone in Hawaii was purchasing stuff from Cali!! Thank the gods our bank knew what was up!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

I will never swim in the ocean again!!! I guess getting eatin by a shark is one of my few fears.


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I generally like licorice, so I guess it's worth a try. But only if you promise to try pineapple on pizza



Alright so I promised I’d try pineapple on my pizza, and take a picture of it.  I’m a man of my word.  

I’ll have to say I actually enjoyed it and it wasn’t gross like everyone makes it out to be!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Of course, pineapple is awesome on pizza.


Anything is good on pizza! I would eat soap if it was on pizza!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Alright so I promised I’d try pineapple on my pizza, and take a picture of it.  I’m a man of my word.
> 
> I’ll have to say I actually enjoyed it and it wasn’t gross like everyone makes it out to be!
> 
> View attachment 32376


Pizza IS LIFE!!!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

What if like.. ghosts really are hugging us?? Like, what if after a long day of work, you sit down in a chair, exhausted. Then, your local ghost boi sees you looking bedraggled, and gives you a nice big hug. Yet, to no avail! As little does the ghost know, we can’t feel his love and support, so he sits sadly, doing all he can. He just thinks we’re all much too sad to feel love.


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Well, I don't know if I'd go that far.



Surely he meant soup


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> What if like.. ghosts really are hugging us?? Like, what if after a long day of work, you sit down in a chair, exhausted. Then, your local ghost boi sees you looking bedraggled, and gives you a nice big hug. Yet, to no avail! As little does the ghost know, we can’t feel his love and support, so he sits sadly, doing all he can. He just thinks we’re all much too sad to feel love.


That is DEEEEEEEEEEP!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Surely he meant soup


NOPE!  Soap!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> _*Lurks about quietly and inconspicuously, watching everything...*_


I see you Shane!!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That is DEEEEEEEEEEP!!



Ayeee keep working on that post count! You can beat old yaka :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Alright so I promised I’d try pineapple on my pizza, and take a picture of it.  I’m a man of my word.
> 
> I’ll have to say I actually enjoyed it and it wasn’t gross like everyone makes it out to be!
> 
> View attachment 32376


Rest in Pepperonis :V

I'm actually a fan of crazy stuff on pizza.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Ayeee keep working on that post count! You can beat old yaka :V


I used to be almost 2000 more than anyone else. But I shall remain victorious!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


>









Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I used to be almost 2000 more than anyone else. But I shall remain victorious!!


You can try. xD

It's kinda easy tho. Just keep talking in Open Chat, and boom.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Alright everyone, I’m sick as hell, and I need a series to binge

Share away!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You can try. xD
> 
> It's kinda easy tho. Just keep talking in Open Chat, and boom.


I am talkative!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Alright everyone, I’m sick as hell, and I need a series to binge
> 
> Share away!!


Like, Star Wars, of course!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Alright everyone, I’m sick as hell, and I need a series to binge
> 
> Share away!!


Stargate SG-1.
Stargate Atlantis.
Swat Kats. OwO
Ed, Edd 'n Eddy.
Cow & Chicken.
Owari no Seraph.
World Trigger.

Could always binge-watch George Carlin..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

I love furries!!!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love furries!!!



This site does not allow furries!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love furries!!!


Me too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Alright everyone, I’m sick as hell, and I need a series to binge
> 
> Share away!!


Watch old Star Trek! Shit was hilarious!! Or watch 2001: A Space Oddisey (did I spell that right?)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Me too!


Hi Red!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love furries!!!


I love food. You can keep your Furries. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> This site does not allow furries!


Oh well!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Now I have many shows to watch! Thank you my friends :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I love food. You can keep your Furries. :V


I Love Both!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Now I have many shows to watch! Thank you my friends :3


Oh, I am not finished.. :3


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love Both!!



I _guess_ we can make an exception on the no furry rule. Only because you’re a cool one


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Red!!!


Hey Mr. Fluffy Tail! How are you doing this fine afternoon?


----------



## LogicNuke (May 15, 2018)

I hope some goodbyes are being said!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I _guess_ we can make an exception on the no furry rule. Only because you’re a cool one


Awwww! You're too kind!!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Mr. Fluffy Tail! How are you doing this fine afternoon?



Hey Nexus! I got you something...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Mr. Fluffy Tail! How are you doing this fine afternoon?


You are the only one who notices my fluffy tail!!! I am doing fine! Got a buzz! Rum and Coke!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Hey Nexus! I got you something...


Is it a budgie?!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Is it a budgie?!


*Even better!





*


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Is it a budgie?!



You guessed it!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Alright everyone, I’m sick as hell, and I need a series to binge
> 
> Share away!!


Oh god, open chat is going wayyy to fast!

Uhhh....  The Castlevania anime?!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *Even better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Alright everyone, I’m sick as hell, and I need a series to binge
> 
> Share away!!



If you’re on Netflix.  “Black Mirror” is neat if you haven’t seen that show already.

It doesn’t have many episodes per season so you could binge watch the entire series so far pretty quick lol.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> View attachment 32377
> 
> You guessed it!!


Your a real sweetheart Ginza. You know I can't resist a good budgie <3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Your a real sweetheart Ginza. You know I can't resist a good budgie <3


Speaking of birbs..

You know what it's time for? OvO


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Birbs! I hear some wild birbs out my window :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

BEER BEFORE LIQUER, NEVER SICKER!! LIQUER BEFORE BEER, NEVER FEAR!!!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Speaking of birbs..
> 
> You know what it's time for? OvO


Birb meme music videos time!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *Even better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!! Been a long time!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *Even better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg! I almost swallowed my tongue from laughing so hard!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

The god damn notifications! D:

Reminds me of when Crim, Ginza and other people spammed likes and DM's. Just to piss me off. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Birb meme music videos time!!!!


I remember this!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The god damn notifications! D:
> 
> Reminds me of when Crim, Ginza and other people spammed likes and DM's. Just to piss me off. :V


But you were gone for so long!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

When FAF Open Chat moves like Discord!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The god damn notifications! D:
> 
> Reminds me of when Crim, Ginza and other people spammed likes and DM's. Just to piss me off. :V


We wuz worried!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But you were gone for so long!!


True.

Have an E-hug.


----------



## Puggles (May 15, 2018)

owo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> True.
> 
> Have an E-hug.


I am hugging my phone now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Puggles said:


> owo


AWOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The god damn notifications! D:
> 
> Reminds me of when Crim, Ginza and other people spammed likes and DM's. Just to piss me off. :V


Kind of like when your dog messes up your house because he misses you so much.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Kind of like when your dog messes up your house because he misses you so much.


YES!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Puggles said:


> owo


Please marry me :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

HOLY FUCK I HAVE OVER 10,000 LIKES NOW!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Please marry me :V


UH, we can see that.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> HOLY FUCK I HAVE OVER 10,000 LIKES NOW!!



10,014 

Yaka vs. Okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Indeed, this is moving hella fast! I did not expect this.


Its because of me! This is how it used to be!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Indeed, this is moving hella fast! I did not expect this.


Every time there's a drama thread people come here to cool off afterwards. It's basic science at this point.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> 10,014
> 
> Yaka vs. Okami!


We used to dislike each other. But time makes the heart grow fond!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> 10,014
> 
> Yaka vs. Okami!


I am still like 250 behind tho. 

#CryInTheCornerWithStevie


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> You're the center of attention, aren't you.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We used to dislike each other. But time makes the heart grow fond!


Indeed we did. Glad we've been able to make amends, Okami. I truly am.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I am still like 250 behind tho.
> 
> #CryInTheCornerWithStevie


*cries in Spanish*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed we did. Glad we've been able to make amends, Okami. I truly am.


Me too, Yaka!!! I am truly sorry for the past!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 32378


Lmfao!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me too, Yaka!!! I am truly sorry for the past!


I am too. I was a bit of a cunt, to be fair.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *cries in Spanish*


My daughter said this one day and I laughed for hours about it!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me too, Yaka!!! I am truly sorry for the past!


To condemn is human. To forgive is divine


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I am too. I was a bit of a cunt, to be fair.


We both were. But you know what? That is just water under the bridge!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Make love, not war


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We both were. But you know what? That is just water under the bridge!


Just noticed that we only have 4 pages till 3000!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Then lets keep going!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

2,1oo xD


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Make love, not war


Or the Furry Way™: Make fuck, not kill.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

*Facepalms*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Godamned mosquitoes!!! Why does my blood taste so good to them!?!


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

I leave for a few minutes and come back and I’ve missed 1 million posts.  I’m so lost lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Facepalms*


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Godamned mosquitoes!!! Why does my blood taste so good to them!?!



duude right?? Mosquitos suck!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We both were. But you know what? That is just water under the bridge!


Yup. 

Tell your wife hi from me, OK? I have her to thank for it.

Well, both of you, technically..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I leave for a few minutes and come back and I’ve missed 1 million posts.  I’m so lost lol.


Gotta stay or you will miss sumthing!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Godamned mosquitoes!!! Why does my blood taste so good to them!?!


Mosquitos are pretty bad where I live too. They keep trying to get inside my dang house. I need a bug zapper.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Are you outside right now?


Yes! I never smoke in my house. My kids are in there!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I leave for a few minutes and come back and I’ve missed 1 million posts.  I’m so lost lol.


Welcome to the chaos that is Open Chat, brother.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Mosquitos are pretty bad where I live too. They keep trying to get inside my dang house. I need a bug zapper.



I used to have one of these!

...until I stuck my finger into it x.x


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup.
> 
> Tell your wife hi from me, OK? I have her to thank for it.
> 
> Well, both of you, technically..


I will, Bud! I will!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes! I never smoke in my house. My kids are in there!!



okay this is probably the sweetest sentence I've read today


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I used to have one of these!
> 
> ...until I stuck my finger into it x.x


Why!?! If it tazes them to death....


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Mosquitos are pretty bad where I live too. They keep trying to get inside my dang house. I need a bug zapper.



Bug Zappers are so damn entertaining.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes! I never smoke in my house. My kids are in there!!


Wish I could say the same about my mom. :V

She does nothing but smoke inside, and did even when I was a kid.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why!?! If it tazes them to death....


Curiosity I guess. I'll be honest, I would have done it too at some point.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

My family used to have a bunch of pinetrees right in our backyard. Good lord, the mosquitoes from those things were relentless!

We also live within a short walking distance to the lake, and there are a couple of ponds nearby too, so when the mosquitoes are out... They're relentless.

Of course, the lake is so busy, I doubt it produces a lot of the mosquitoes. Pretty sure it's mostly the standing water.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> okay this is probably the sweetest sentence I've read today


We stopped smoking around my son when he was about six months old. After numerous coughs and ear infections and sinous infections, it didn't take a rocket science degree to figure out the why of it. And I will not allow others to smoke arround them either. Ask their grandmother and uncle.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Bug Zappers are so damn entertaining.


Yes!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Wish I could say the same about my mom. :V
> 
> She does nothing but smoke inside, and did even when I was a kid.


Mine did too. Probably why I smoke even to this day.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Curiosity I guess. I'll be honest, I would have done it too at some point.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> My family used to have a bunch of pinetrees right in our backyard. Good lord, the mosquitoes from those things were relentless!
> 
> We also live within a short walking distance to the lake, and there are a couple of ponds nearby too, so when the mosquitoes are out... They're relentless.
> 
> Of course, the lake is so busy, I doubt it produces a lot of the mosquitoes. Pretty sure it's mostly the standing water.


I wish they made a proper "I hate mosquitoes" music soundtrack. That would perfectly summarize my feelings on them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I wish they made a proper "I hate mosquitoes" music soundtrack. That would perfectly summarize my feelings on them.


Just listen to Ministry!


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> My family used to have a bunch of pinetrees right in our backyard. Good lord, the mosquitoes from those things were relentless!
> 
> We also live within a short walking distance to the lake, and there are a couple of ponds nearby too, so when the mosquitoes are out... They're relentless.
> 
> Of course, the lake is so busy, I doubt it produces a lot of the mosquitoes. Pretty sure it's mostly the standing water.



Ticks are bad in pine tree areas too.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

eww ticks. My father got Lyme's disease from one!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mine did too. Probably why I smoke even to this day.


None of us siblings took after our mom, luckily. I tried *one* cigarette as a kid. Never again. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> None of us siblings took after our mom, luckily. I tried *one* cigarette as a kid. Never again. :V


You did good, Yaka. I have been smoking since I was 12. 12!!!! Fuck!!!! 30 freaking years!!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I wish they made a proper "I hate mosquitoes" music soundtrack. That would perfectly summarize my feelings on them.


I feel like it would be heavy metal, and the vibrations would be so intense that they could light things on fire. Particularly, small insects that stick their faces into people's skin.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I feel like it would be heavy metal, and the vibrations would be so intense that they could light things on fire. Particularly, small insects that stick their faces into people's skin.


Ministry!!! Some badass metal there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

I haven't seen open chat this active in a long while.


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> eww ticks. My father got Lyme's disease from one!



My uncle got that once too.  It was rough on him.

I walked through some Kudzu once when I was kid, started to get itchy on my stomach.  When I looked at my stomach it was covered in tiny ticks.  There  had to have been over 100 of them.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ministry!!! Some badass metal there!


I don't normally listen to metal, actually. I'm more of a video-game and anime soundtrack type of person, myself. 

I tend to go for the more melodic stuff, the type of stuff that I can use to help figure out certain things while I'm writing.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You did good, Yaka. I have been smoking since I was 12. 12!!!! Fuck!!!! 30 freaking years!!


I've stayed away from all kinds of crap. Only thing I enjoy once in a while is some sweet sweet alcohol. =w=



DragonMaster21 said:


> I feel like it would be heavy metal, and the vibrations would be so intense that they could light things on fire. Particularly, small insects that stick their faces into people's skin.


Hahaha. xD

They actually tried to find the "Brown Note" on MythBusters.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> My uncle got that once too.  It was rough on him.
> 
> I walked through some Kudzu once when I was kid, started to get itchy on my stomach.  When I looked at my stomach it was covered in tiny ticks.  There  had to have been over 100 of them.



omg really??  That sounds horrifying


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I don't normally listen to metal, actually. I'm more of a video-game and anime soundtrack type of person, myself.
> 
> I tend to go for the more melodic stuff, the type of stuff that I can use to help figure out certain things while I'm writing.


Two words:   Pink Floyd


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I've stayed away from all kinds of crap. Only thing I enjoy once in a while is some sweet sweet alcohol. =w=
> 
> 
> Hahaha. xD
> ...


I am a vice ridden grey muzzle! Weed. Tobacco. Alcohol. And FURRIES!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am a vice ridden grey muzzle! Weed. Tobacco. Alcohol. And FURRIES!!!


Hahaha. Sounds like Rainfurrest, to be honest.


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> omg really??  That sounds horrifying



I didn’t know what to do to ge them off at the time.

I took a shower and they wouldn’t come off.  They were so tiny I couldnt pick them off.

I had to dig my nails into my skin to get them off.  My stomach was so red after that, but was worth getting those disgusting things off.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I didn’t know what to do to ge them off at the time.
> 
> I took a shower and they wouldn’t come off.  They were so tiny I couldnt pick them off.
> 
> I had to dig my nails into my skin to get them off.  My stomach was so red after that, but was worth getting those disgusting things off.




oh god that sounds like an actual horror story...

I've only ever had like... 3-4 ticks?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahaha. Sounds like Rainfurrest, to be honest.


So I have heard! And other Furrycons as well!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I didn’t know what to do to ge them off at the time.
> 
> I took a shower and they wouldn’t come off.  They were so tiny I couldnt pick them off.
> 
> I had to dig my nails into my skin to get them off.  My stomach was so red after that, but was worth getting those disgusting things off.


Well. Fuck. Glad I go nowhere woods unless I have to then.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I didn’t know what to do to ge them off at the time.
> 
> I took a shower and they wouldn’t come off.  They were so tiny I couldnt pick them off.
> 
> I had to dig my nails into my skin to get them off.  My stomach was so red after that, but was worth getting those disgusting things off.


Jesus!! I have had similar experiences with ticks! Fuckers!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So I have heard! And other Furrycons as well!



I watched a vid on the Rainfurrest recently

dear furry god help us


----------



## Guifrog (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I feel like it would be heavy metal, and the vibrations would be so intense that they could light things on fire. Particularly, small insects that stick their faces into people's skin.


This one's almost getting there!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So I have heard! And other Furrycons as well!


You'd be surprised how many cons have problems, but that's whole 'nother can of worms I am not going to bring up. 



Ginza said:


> I watched a vid on the Rainfurrest recently
> 
> dear furry god help us


You should watch Internet Historian's video on it. The dude's hilarious.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well. Fuck. Glad I go nowhere woods unless I have to then.


Its really only when you have to wade through the brush when it is a problem. When I was younger, Chiggers were the BEAST!! Look them up. They suck worse than ticks!(no pun intended)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I watched a vid on the Rainfurrest recently
> 
> dear furry god help us


Deer God!


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> oh god that sounds like an actual horror story...
> 
> I've only ever had like... 3-4 ticks?



I went through a patch of baby ticks is what happened.  If you didn’t get those off of you quickly  you were in for a rough time.  

It wasn’t the first time I’ve been covered in baby ticks, but it was the only time I didn’t catch them and brush them off before they started biting.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You'd be surprised how many cons have problems, but that's whole 'nother can of worms I am not going to bring up.
> 
> 
> You should watch Internet Historian's video on it. The dude's hilarious.



That's the one I saw lmfao


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Two words:   Pink Floyd


Ooh, yeah. The song I end up writing the most to from them is "High Hopes".

I should probably take a deeper look into some of their other songs. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jesus!! I have had similar experiences with ticks! Fuckers!


I've always been fortunate enough to find ticks almost immediately. Although, once I found a deer tick. This was my reaction:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> That's the one I saw lmfao


Hahahaha. xD

Should check out his other content, especially the iPhone/Apple one. Some of the best videos out there.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

In South Georgia, Chiggers rule. Anything over ankle high has probably got Chiggers in them. And guess where their favorite place on a human is?


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> In South Georgia, Chiggers rule. Anything over ankle high has probably got Chiggers in them. And guess where their favorite place on a human is?



Oh yeah.  They bite..... _there_


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Deer God!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Deer God!


Did someone mention Deer God? OwO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Ooh, yeah. The song I end up writing the most to from them is "High Hopes".
> 
> I should probably take a deeper look into some of their other songs.
> 
> ...


Pink Floyd is spectacular! Have been a fan my whole life!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I haven't seen open chat this active in a long while.


We've gone through 5+ pages in the last few hours; I can't keep up.  Someone send me the cliff notes  d:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Did someone mention Deer God? OwO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> We've gone through 5+ pages in the last few hours; I can't keep up.  Someone send me the cliff notes  d:


Almost at 3000! Post more!!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> We've gone through 5+ pages in the last few hours; I can't keep up.  Someone send me the cliff notes  d:



everyone agreed that Ginza is the world's biggest furry trash

and that Yakamaru is the furry god prophet :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Almost at 3000! Post more!!


21o0 actually.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Oh yeah.  They bite..... _there_


Yep


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> everyone agreed that Ginza is the world's biggest furry trash
> 
> and that Yakamaru is the furry god prophet :V


...Wut? xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Almost at 3000! Post more!!


Well fuck!! Not my day for math!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Oh yeah.  They bite..... _there_


Jiggers? Or chiggers?

They attack people's feet in Africa. Just... Fucking ewww. Some of those feet look so damn devastated after a jigger attack.

Just.. No. :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 21o0 actually.


Hush, there's no need to ruin his dreams. :V

Eventually, they shall become reality.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Oops! I swear I was seeing 2999! Guess I have had too much alcihall!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> everyone agreed that Ginza is the world's biggest furry trash
> 
> and that Yakamaru is the furry god prophet :V


Then what am I?


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Jiggers? Or chiggers?
> 
> They attack people's feet in Africa. Just... Fucking ewww. Some of those feet look so damn devastated after a jigger attack.
> 
> Just.. No. :V



Chiggers.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Then what am I?



The dad of the group :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hush, there's no need to ruin his dreams. :V
> 
> Eventually, they shall become reality.


You are too kind!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Then what am I?


I give you the "Most floofy tail" award


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> The dad of the group :V


Well......ok....I can do this!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Chiggers.


Ah, ok. Yeah, no. Fuck'em both. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, ok. Yeah, no. Fuck'em both. :V


Awooooooi!!2100!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, ok. Yeah, no. Fuck'em both. :V


Scratch your body parts right off!!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi :


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooooooi!!2100!!



We made it!

wow I've not seen OC move this fast before O.O


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooooooi!!2100!!


YAAAAS!

This must be celebrated!



https://imgur.com/vR66aOi


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well......ok....I can do this!!


We believe in you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Bhutrflai just got off work! Yay!!! God I Love Her!!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 15, 2018)

Wait a second, it's national chocolate chip cookie today!

Everybody have some cookies to celebrate!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi :


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Wait a second, it's national chocolate chip cookie today!
> 
> Everybody have some cookies to celebrate!


I Love Cookies!!! Especially chocolate chip!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Wait a second, it's national chocolate chip cookie today!
> 
> Everybody have some cookies to celebrate!


When is National Furry Day!?! Now that would be something!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Wait a second, it's national chocolate chip cookie today!
> 
> Everybody have some cookies to celebrate!


And of course I brought some nice milk to go with it!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Wait a second, it's national chocolate chip cookie today!
> 
> Everybody have some cookies to celebrate!


My school had cookies with our lunch.

I was quite offended, those cookies sucked. Chocolate Chip Cookies are sacred! One does not ruin them without consequence!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Wow. I am really milking this Blue Moon beer. Rare that my beer gets warm before I finish it. Distracted by Furries again!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> My school had cookies with our lunch.
> 
> I was quite offended, those cookies sucked. Chocolate Chip Cookies are sacred! One does not ruin them without consequence!


Amen!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

And by the way, anyone wanting to draw me another avi, be my guest! My talented artist daughter is just "too busy" to do it.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Wait a second, it's national chocolate chip cookie today!
> 
> Everybody have some cookies to celebrate!



what?!? I'm so sad I missed it qwq

too sick for cookies :<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> what?!? I'm so sad I missed it qwq
> 
> too sick for cookies :<


You sick? Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Hey Yaka! What time iz it there? 2am?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

I have really enjoyed this tonight, yall! Been a long time!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You sick? Hope you get better soon!



sadly qwq

had a slight cough two days ago, but thought nothing of it. Then my fever struck and it's been at 103 for almost 24 hrs now :<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Maybe when bhutrflai gets home, we can rock this thread to 2200!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Maybe when bhutrflai gets home, we can rock this thread to 2200!



ooh yay! More for the party!

*passes out hats*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> sadly qwq
> 
> had a slight cough two days ago, but thought nothing of it. Then my fever struck and it's been at 103 for almost 24 hrs now :<


It will pass soon enough. Jad that shit two months ago! Took me out for five days! Took my wife and daughter out for damn near two weeks! My son, bless him, didn' t even get sick. Guess it pays to stay in your room all the time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> ooh yay! More for the party!
> 
> *passes out hats*


*passes out*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *passes out*


----------



## Puggles (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Please marry me :V


x3 Oh my


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow. I am really milking this Blue Moon beer. Rare that my beer gets warm before I finish it. Distracted by Furries again!!


Blue Moon? Never even heard of. Is it any good?



Ginza said:


> what?!? I'm so sad I missed it qwq
> 
> too sick for cookies :<


*pats the sick woofer on her head*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

When I first came to FAF, everyone used to moan that I didn't post right, that I posted too much! Well FUCK THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> When I first came to FAF, everyone used to moan that I didn't post right, that I posted too much! Well FUCK THAT SHIT!!!



you post just fine Okami <3 We love you for your posts!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Blue Moon? Never even heard of. Is it any good?
> 
> 
> *pats the sick woofer on her head*


YEZ!! It is Belgian Style Wjeat Ale with Coriander and Orange Peel. Love it-!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> you post just fine Okami <3 We love you for your posts!


Awww! Thank you!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Puggles said:


> x3 Oh my


_huggles the PugPug
_



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> YEZ!! It is Belgian Style Wjeat Ale with Coriander and Orange Peel. Love it-!


Belgian, huh. I've tried a lot of beers, wines, red wines and the like through my dad who likes to have an occasional drink. 

He's a huge fan of wine, red wine especially.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Still can not believe I have 10,000 likes.


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _huggles the PugPug
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Red red wine you make me feel so fine.  You keep me rocking all of the time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Red red wine you make me feel so fine.  You keep me rocking all of the time.


Red Red Wine!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Still can not believe I have 10,000 likes.


10,110 actually. xD

Hell, I am approaching 10k myself.


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Red red wine you make me feel so fine.  You keep me rocking all of the time.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Red Red Wine!


Like this ?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Like this ?


_"I don't have a drinking problem Sharon! It's called a wine tasting and it's a cultural thing!"_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2018)

Been playing around with the Microsoft launcher lately and dare I say, it's pretty good. Not to overwhelming and in your face to use but still reasonably customizable and aesthetically pleasing. Only thing it needs now is landscape support and the ability to alphabetically organize folders.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

It's kinda hard to keep track of 3+ conversations going on at the same time. >///<


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> _"I don't have a drinking problem Sharon! It's called a wine tasting and it's a cultural thing!"_


_"Shit, shit, hang on, Sharon's texting me. I can't type ! Why the fuck can't I type !? Why're my thumbs so big !? Hey Siri, fucking take a note, tell my wife to fuck off 'cause I'm fightin'. Poop emoji."_


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 15, 2018)

This is what Hide and Seek is like if you play it with Liam Neeson:
Liam: Okay kids. I'm gonna count down from 10 and when I reach zero, I'm gonna look for you, I'm gonna find you, and I'm gonna kill you!
Bob:That's not how the game is played Liam...


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Hatiblackwolf said:


> This is what Hide and Seek is like if you play it with Liam Neeson:
> Liam: Okay kids. I'm gonna count down from 10 and when I reach zero, I'm gonna look for you, I'm gonna find you, and I'm gonna kill you!
> Bob:That's not how the game is played Liam...



ummm but your custom title???

Panic! forever <3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> ummm but your custom title???
> 
> Panic! forever <3


Do I have no invoke the LA Devotee? :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Im back!


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

*random chimera noise*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im back!


Double you bee, mate.



Steelite said:


> *random chimera noise*


"Skree bom bom"? xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Like this ?


Randy, fucking, Marsh. Best character in the series, for sure.


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im back!


He's baaaaack !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Randy, fucking, Marsh. Best character in the series, for sure.


Yep! He IS a STAR!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

*Starts eating everyones cellular data like it's ravioli*

"I'm sorry! Socializing makes me hungry"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Randy, fucking, Marsh. Best character in the series, for sure.


I love the way you say his name! Randy Fuckin Marsh!! Lmao!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Starts eating everyones cellular data like it's ravioli*
> 
> "I'm sorry! Socializing make my hungry"



so _that's _where all my data has gone?!?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> so _that's _where all my data has gone?!?


Thank The Great Giraffe for unlimited data!!! Breeeeee!!!


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im back!


Actually, it's more like...
Guess who's back,
Back again,
Wuff is back,
Tell a friend !

Guess who's back,
Guess who's back,
Guess who's back,
Guess who's back !


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> so _that's _where all my data has gone?!?


It's a problem I know. But I have to eat data to keep my metabolism in check or else I start lagging.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Actually, it's more like...
> Guess who's back,
> Back again,
> Wuff is back,
> ...


I AM THE GREAT WOOF SHADEY!!


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

_*peeks in from blanket Fort Assholio*_ 
dafuqs going on here?​


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's a problem I know. But I have to eat data to keep my cybernetic metabolism in check or else I start lagging.


B-but, Spotify! And youtube!

Now I can't listen to my music!

*dies*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Actually, it's more like...
> Guess who's back,
> Back again,
> Wuff is back,
> ...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> _*peeks in from blanket Fort Assholio*_
> dafuqs going on here?​


HI!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> B-but, Spotify! And youtube!
> 
> Now I can't listen to my music!
> 
> *dies*


YOUTUBE!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love the way you say his name! Randy Fuckin Marsh!! Lmao!


He's such a vexing yet lovable character, hence why his awesomeness needs to be emphasized.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> B-but, Spotify! And youtube!
> 
> Now I can't listen to my music!
> 
> *dies*


My Geek Squad mechanic tells me I can cut back in moderation, and I've been improving over the weeks. But every time the page takes too long to load I give in to the urges and start munching away.


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's a problem I know. But I have to eat data to keep my cybernetic metabolism in check or else I start lagging.


You better stop or I know someone's gonna mess yo shiet up boi !


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> HI!


Ahoy there!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> YOUTUBE!!


When in doubt, Youtube it!


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's kinda hard to keep track of 3+ conversations going on at the same time. >///<


Forgot to reply to this, but you think so, I have to keep track of 4 different species functioning at the same time in my body ! Cuz, you know, Chimera and shit.
If I squeak, moo, purr, roar and hiss at the same time, my brain fuckin' explodes !


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

I'm here now!! But gotta go play catch up on the thread...Gotta make sure Okami has been behaving his self...


----------



## Puggles (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _huggles the PugPug
> _
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Forgot to reply to this, but you think so, I have to keep track of 4 different species functioning at the same time in my body ! Cuz, you know, Chimera and shit.
> If I squeak, moo, purr, roar and hiss at the same time, my brain fuckin' explodes !


Ah yes, the fun of being a chimera.



Puggles said:


> <3


<3



bhutrflai said:


> I'm here now!! But gotta go play catch up on the thread...Gotta make sure Okami has been behaving his self...


Okami? Behaving himself? Please, you're asking the impossible.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> Ahoy there!


*waves awkaward drunkingly*


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm here now!! But gotta go play catch up on the thread...Gotta make sure Okami has been behaving his self...


He's doing great, don't worry !... And by "great", I mean this :


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah yes, the fun of being a chimera.
> 
> 
> <3
> ...


Hey!!! Not me!!


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

So I'm building mastumoto castle on minecraft. :3


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

Doing arts and shit atm and boy do I love the smell of "Paint Tool SAI has stopped working" before saving my shit !


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

What is happening here?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What is happening here?!


Great things!!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What is happening here?!



Hey Aaron! Welcome!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> So I'm building mastumoto castle on minecraft. :3


Show pics :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Show pics :V


Hi crazy panda!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi crazy panda!!


Hi crazy wolf :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Awoooooooooooooo!!!!(i really need a bumper sticker that says "Lagalize Awoooo")


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Good question. The other posters here have completely lost me, and this thing is moving too fast for me to keep up, so I'm not even trying anymore.


Come on Shane! It's like in the ole days!!(a year ago)


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoooooooooooooo!!!!(i really need a bumper sticker that says "Lagalize Awoooo")


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


>


Take me to prison cause I aint paying!! AWOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahaha. Sounds like Rainfurrest, to be honest.


Please don't give him any new reasons to want to go to a furry con...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Where did you find that?


On my windshield!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Please don't give him any new reasons to want to go to a furry con...


I just wanna go to the dealers den!!!


----------



## Ramjet (May 15, 2018)

Awooooooo:v


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> The dad of the group :V


*just shakes my head*


----------



## Ramjet (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Ah, look who's here!



Just a figment of your imagination,I assure you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Awooooooo:v


My brother!!!


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Where did you find that?



google images xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

I am just an old fart!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


>




This made me laugh. I'm definitely saving this to share with the lads!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> This made me laugh. I'm definitely saving this to share with the lads!


I am pretty sure it is from Denmark or some other European country!


----------



## Ramjet (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am just an old fart!




Me too

Had a nap right after work and just woke up...Good luck me getting to bed at a decent time tonight


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> you post just fine Okami <3 We love you for your posts!


I hate it sometimes that he's so damn likeable.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Me too
> 
> Had a nap right after work and just woke up...Good luck me getting to bed at a decent time tonight


Sounds like meh!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I hate it sometimes that he's so damn likeable.


But I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Show pics :V


It won't let me!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> It won't let me!


Pics or it didn't happen! V:
It better be so good that it win a nobel prize


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! V:
> It better be so good that it win a nobel prize



Hey there! How's my favorite panda?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Hey there! How's my favorite panda?


Good just enjoying some threads being set on fire :V

You promise me children. WHERE ARE MY CHILDREN?! >:U


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am just an old fart!


Well you’re using a computer which is strides past my dad lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Well you’re using a computer which is strides past my dad lol


YOU! WHERE ARE MY CHILDREN?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Well you’re using a computer which is strides past my dad lol


Actually it is just my phone. Computers and me don't get along.


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Good just enjoying some threads being set on fire :V
> 
> You promise me children. WHERE ARE MY CHILDREN?! >:U



I'm baking them! Patience!


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

Ok. Finally caught up from the last 10+ pages. 

I guess Okami has behaved well enough...now if I can just get him to stop hugging every damn furry he sees. 

And if he's the dad of this crazy clan, I suppose that would mean I'm the mom, right? Well, I don't want any more kids to be responsible for!! Ours are almost out of the house, and I am ready for 'empty nest syndrome'!! 

(Not really cause I'll miss them like crazy...)


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

is this what yiff looks like?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok. Finally caught up from the last 10+ pages.
> 
> I guess Okami has behaved well enough...now if I can just get him to stop hugging every damn furry he sees.
> 
> ...


You're so silly!!! But I will always love you for it!!


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

And just throwing this out there...

No matter how much I post or how hard I try, I will never achieve the like status that Okami has.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Ginza said:


> is this what yiff looks like?


Wtf is this! !??!!??


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

I need another drink!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

Makes me think..

If say okami and bhutr gets married. Will they invite crazy furries to the party?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> And just throwing this out there...
> 
> No matter how much I post or how hard I try, I will never achieve the like status that Okami has.


That's right!!! Because I am a FURRY GOD!!!!!(NOT REALLY)


----------



## Ginza (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf is this! !??!!??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Makes me think..
> 
> If say okami and bhutr gets married. Will they invite crazy furries to the party?


Of course we would! If we had known about The Furries 20 years ago when we were married!


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! V:
> It better be so good that it win a nobel prize


Had to break for food.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> Had to break for food.


I es tipsy!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Of course we would! If we had known about The Furries 20 years ago when we were married!


You know what happens when you put furries in a room? :V


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So my workplace has a sign right next to where we pick up our paychecks detailing all the different ways people were admitted to mental hospital in the 1800s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Seduction and disappointment" 
Yes I believe thats how I got here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know what happens when you put furries in a room? :V


No. What happens?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> "Seduction and disappointment"
> Yes I believe thats how I got here


Hey Kiara!! Long time!!


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know what happens when you put furries in a room? :V


Okami starts drooling...?


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

(I'm too fast for him! HAHAHA!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami starts drooling...?


Maybe a little..... ok! Alot!! Blame The Furries!!


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

Hey everyone that I havent said hi to yet!! Hope Okami hasn't made you hate Open Chat.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> (I'm too fast for him! HAHAHA!!)


She really is! Hard for me to keep up sometimes!


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Kiara!! Long time!!


Hi Okami 
I am mostly on discord now so thats why its been so long ^w^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hi Okami
> I am mostly on discord now so thats why its been so long ^w^


I know. Lots of Furs went over there. I miss them!


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know. Lots of Furs went over there. I miss them!


Yes
That and I take naps now so

Also gn everyfur!


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! V:
> It better be so good that it win a nobel prize


 still needs the roof


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

Hi & bye Kiara!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes
> That and I take naps now so
> 
> Also gn everyfur!


Gnight Kiara! Good to see you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> still needs the roof


Roofs are overrated!


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> still needs the roof


owo Looks cool.


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Roofs are overrated!


They just keep the rain out...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> They just keep the rain out...


And the zombies! And Satan Clause!(unless you have a fireplace. Then you're fucked)


----------



## bhutrflai (May 15, 2018)

And drop bears...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And the zombies! And Satan Clause!(unless you have a fireplace. Then you're fucked)


And Drop Bears!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> still needs the roof


Can I join your server? I _totally promise _I wont grief :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can I join your server? I _totally promise _I wont grief :V


Where is your polar bear?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where is your polar bear?


 Oh he's busy with work. 
But I can summon him only if you and everyone here prom to lay your hands off him 

I summon thee @PolarizedBear !


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can I join your server? I _totally promise _I wont grief :V


No, I don't play with anyone but my mate and sister. She causes enough problems for me lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> No, I don't play with anyone but my mate and sister. She causes enough problems for me lol


One can never have too much problems :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh he's busy with work.
> But I can summon him only if you and everyone here prom to lay your hands off him
> 
> I summon thee @PolarizedBear !


I aint gonna touch him!!


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> One can never have too much problems :V


The inside is still really empty, working on stairs and lightning before I do the roof


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> The inside is still really empty, working on stairs and lightning before I do the roof


I’m expecting a full tour when you’re done.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (May 15, 2018)

Well Furries. It is getting about that time. Bed is calling. So, GOODNIGHT FURRIES!!!! See you all later!!!!


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m expecting a full tour when you’re done.



















@LogicNuke


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Wow, very nice. Hope that no one griefs it.


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wow, very nice. Hope that no one griefs it.


I don't play with others for that very reason! I hate multiplayer games! People are such worthless fucking assholes!!!!!!


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Last test in Social Studies. Yay!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 16, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Last test in Social Studies. Yay!


(for now)


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> (for now)


More like a month and a half.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh he's busy with work.
> But I can summon him only if you and everyone here prom to lay your hands off him
> 
> I summon thee @PolarizedBear !


/stumbles
Where the devil am I!? >:V
I was in the middle of cookin' salmon! :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

I swear on my soul I will have a positive discussion on this site.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> /stumbles
> Where the devil am I!? >:V
> I was in the middle of cookin' salmon! :V


Don't worry :V
You can use this sheep that I sacrificed to summon you :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry :V
> You can use this sheep that I sacrificed to summon you :V


Oh... :V well thank you then for the baa meat.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I swear on my soul I will have a positive discussion on this site.


Which is positive, north or south pole? :V I have no idea.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Which is positive, north or south pole? :V I have no idea.


I must protect you from knowledge.
Come let's have fun talking about dicks and butts :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I must protect you from knowledge.
> Come let's have fun talking about dicks and butts :V


How can one not have knowledge when it is necessary for the understanding of such intimate things? :V magnets are very practical.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> How can one not have knowledge when it is necessary for the understanding of such intimate things? :V magnets are very practical.


I sent you a discord message, you missed it :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I sent you a discord message, you missed it :V


I'm at work, no Discord. :V
Business is pickin back up too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I'm at work, no Discord. :V
> Business is pickin back up too.


If I was rich as fuck, I would want to be your sugar daddy/Husband :V
You staying home all day just taking care of the kids and me :V
Given how good you are at cooking this is perfect. You can fatten up my hypothetical panda children :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If I was rich as fuck, I would want to be your sugar daddy/Husband :V
> You staying home all day just taking care of the kids and me :V
> Given how good you are at cooking this is perfect. You can fatten up my hypothetical panda children :V


This is probably not the right place for this :V
Also I'm fairly certain men cannot have kids together, I dont think science has escalated to that yet. :V

Unless I'm just behind on recent medical studies.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 16, 2018)

Good morning...

I was just in the middle of a really good dream. I woke up because I remembered about school and now I'm ANGERY.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> This is probably not the right place for this :V
> Also I'm fairly certain men cannot have kids together, I dont think science has escalated to that yet. :V
> 
> Unless I'm just behind on recent medical studies.


Don't worry @Ginza agreed to be the surrogate mother of our children :V

Or if you want we can ask @WithMyBearHands but I'm sure she'll say no :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Good morning...
> 
> I was just in the middle of a really good dream. I woke up because I remembered about school and now I'm ANGERY.


Share! Actually... This could make a good thread "Dream Thread" :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Share!
> Actually... This could make a good thread "Dream Thread" :V


I can't.

It wasn't SFW.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I can't.
> It wasn't SFW.


My my... Showing your true colors aren't we? V:

I knew you're just as sick as I am :V


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

Umm... So how's ya'll's day?


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

It’s pretty good. I’m just watching this guy explaining furries to his school.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Umm... So how's ya'll's day?


Enjoying the fire that's burning outside the house (thread) :V


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

I love to watch dumpster fires burn


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I can't.
> 
> It wasn't SFW.


If its any consolation, I still get dreams of highschool. Its bloody awful, I'm 24. :V



Asassinator said:


> It’s pretty good. I’m just watching this guy explaining furries to his school.


Ohhhhhh dear.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Afternoon, fuzzbutts. =w=


----------



## zenmaldita (May 16, 2018)

heeey I'm home~! *dives into Panpan's tummy and jumps into PB's arms* 
and anyone who has a problem with me being here messing up the format can suck it. I'm done. I miss you guys and I wanna be here.


----------



## Ginza (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> heeey I'm home~! *dives into Panpan's tummy and jumps into PB's arms*
> and anyone who has a problem with me being here messing up the format can suck it. I'm done. I miss you guys and I wanna be here.



We welcome you with open arms :3


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> heeey I'm home~! *dives into Panpan's tummy and jumps into PB's arms*
> and anyone who has a problem with me being here messing up the format can suck it. I'm done. I miss you guys and I wanna be here.


 Hello Zen!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 16, 2018)

Ginza said:


> We welcome you with open arms :3


lets get those noods and gossip


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> lets get those noods and gossip


Now we're talking! V:


----------



## zenmaldita (May 16, 2018)

best noods.


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> best noods.


I’m eating dinner right now, so this isn’t pretty suiting.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> best noods.


Damnit zen! You played me :V


----------



## zenmaldita (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Damnit zen! You played me :V


you dont want my noods panpan, i'm not a burly guy :3c


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> best noods.


I want it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> you dont want my noods panpan, i'm not a burly guy :3c


I saw :V PB and I are looking for surrogate mothers :V
>:3c


----------



## zenmaldita (May 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I want it.
> View attachment 32398


I didnt recognize you with the new avi and all 
my my my



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I saw :V PB and I are looking for surrogate mothers :V
> >:3c


but arent I one of your hypothetical children? D:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I didnt recognize you with the new avi and all
> my my my
> 
> 
> but arent I one of your hypothetical children? D:


Did I agree to that? My memory is bad :V
Oh well.... Incest wincest


----------



## zenmaldita (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did I agree to that? My memory is bad :V
> Oh well.... Incest wincest View attachment 32399


omg hahaha nothing's stopping you =))))

I require $500,000 initial deposit. You may pay the rest of $4,500,000 after the children are born
I have payment plans as well.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I didnt recognize you with the new avi and all
> my my my


Drew it myself. It's an older piece, but I might as well change it like everyone else.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> omg hahaha nothing's stopping you =))))
> 
> I require $500,000 initial deposit. You may pay the rest of $4,500,000 after the children are born
> I have payment plans as well.




 
Here is an I.O.U 
Now bend over for PB while I take care of @Ginza


----------



## zenmaldita (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32400
> Here is an I.O.U
> Now bend over for PB while I take care of @Ginza


this aint no charity panpan xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> this aint no charity panpan xD


That's it! You're grounded! :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> this aint no charity panpan xD


Hey! Nice t'see ya here = P



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32400
> Here is an I.O.U
> Now bend over for PB while I take care of @Ginza


I question this process! :V
This is not something unanimously decided!


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

Ummmmm


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ummmmm


Speak your mind will you not? V:


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Speak your mind will you not? V:


Ya'll some dirty motherfuckers


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya'll some dirty motherfuckers


Aww thank you :V
I do my best


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

:I


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya'll some dirty motherfuckers


“Ya’ll” is not including lil ol’ me right?

*attempted puppy eyes*


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Ya’ll” is not including lil ol’ me right?
> 
> *attempted puppy eyes*


I don't know you well enough to awnser that


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't know you well enough to awnser that


Gud.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Mornin' everyone!

How goes the degeneracy?  :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Mornin' everyone!
> 
> How goes the degeneracy?  :V


;( I’m going to sleep soon!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> ;( I’m going to sleep soon!


There's always tomorrow!


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Mornin' everyone!
> 
> How goes the degeneracy?  :V


It goes well! For some reason!



KiaraTC said:


> Ya'll some dirty motherfuckers


I'm innocent I swear :V



Asassinator said:


> ;( I’m going to sleep soon!


Rip in peace Aaron, I hardly knew Yee.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Mornin' everyone!
> 
> How goes the degeneracy?  :V


Well repairman dropped by to deal with water damage of the roof, and my doggos took the place of my alarm, which was apparently set to mute volume.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Rip in peace Aaron, I hardly knew Yee.


If you're going to rip Aaron apart, you better lay some newspapers on the floor first :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Rip in peace Aaron, I hardly knew Yee.


I barely knew ya too. No hard feelings? Also...

*snore snore snore*


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If you're going to rip Aaron apart, you better lay some newspapers on the floor first :V


Eep! What are you guys going to do to me?!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Eep! What are you guys going to do to me?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Eep! What are you guys going to do to me?!


Go to bed kiddo! You have school tomorrow. You need to study while we adults enjoy

Being an adult is actually a torture


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Go to bed kiddo! You have school tomorrow. You need to study while we adults enjoy
> 
> Being an adult is actually a torture


Ok...


Don’t hurt me.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> Don’t hurt me.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Well repairman dropped by to deal with water damage of the roof, and my doggos took the place of my alarm, which was apparently set to mute volume.


Dogs are the best alarms; they only go off for strangers.  :V

So was your roof damaged or something?  That sucks.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

New house. Roof was a fuck. Had to be completely redone, but it has been mostly taken care of now.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> New house. Roof was a fuck. Had to be completely redone, but it has been mostly taken care of now.


Good to hear.  Congrats, I guess?

Still sucks that the previous owners didn't leave the place in good condition.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

It's a rental. Sat unoccupied, and the landlord started bidding out a few roofs at the same time to protect their investment when they found out.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 16, 2018)

heyas everyone, ya faggy avali boi is back :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> heyas everyone, ya faggy avali boi is back :3


Quick, grab the popcorn before it's gone!

Where ya been?


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Quick, grab the popcorn before it's gone!
> 
> Where ya been?


*grabs the popcorn*
I've been on discord and reddit mostly :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *grabs the popcorn*
> I've been on discord and reddit mostly :V


I heard popcorn. OwO

Also. Discord is <3.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

I still have my qualms with discord.

Mostly because I'm allergic to meming :V


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

I am comfy
There are two mats rolled up on the floor so I unrolled one partially and am now laying on it listening to p!atd and browsing reddit and stuffs


How are you heathens?


----------



## Ginza (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I am comfy
> There are two mats rolled up on the floor so I unrolled one partially and am now laying on it listening to p!atd and browsing reddit and stuffs
> 
> 
> How are you heathens?



Panic! <3

I’m still sick reee but I finally got 40 minutes of sleep so hey, that’s improvement 


Are you having a nice day?


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Panic! <3
> 
> I’m still sick reee but I finally got 40 minutes of sleep so hey, that’s improvement
> 
> ...


Well I was depressed this morning but now i'm chill


----------



## Ginza (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Well I was depressed this morning but now i'm chill



*hugs* nahh! Do not be sad, today is too lovely a day to feel like that!

Hope the rest of your day goes just as chill


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> How are you heathens?


Heathens? Sorry, I only do my Pagan stuff in private. :V

_*heathening intensifies
*_
I am pretty decent. And you?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Well I was depressed this morning but now i'm chill


Just don't die of hypothermia :V

Sometimes you just need to put on some good music and relax.

People need to stop making me remember songs that I've forgot existed; I can't listen to all this music.


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

Ginza said:


> *hugs* nahh! Do not be sad, today is too lovely a day to feel like that!
> 
> Hope the rest of your day goes just as chill


Yeah having depression is lit


Yakamaru said:


> Heathens? Sorry, I only do my Pagan stuff in private. :V
> 
> _*heathening intensifies
> *_
> I am pretty decent. And you?


Lol not you, Yaka. You're cool


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Lol not you, Yaka. You're cool


Are you calling me cold? :V

_giggles until he hits infinity_


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Are you calling me cold? :V
> 
> _giggles until he hits infinity_


*space raptor hugs*
now your cold and gay~


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *space raptor hugs*
> now your cold and gay~


SKREEEEEEEEE!

Cold>Warm tho. :V

Also: I am 10% gay already, so meh.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

If open chat gets any colder I'll have to start a dumpster fire  :V

Still haven't made any threads since I'm pretty sure I'll just end up starting a pointless argument.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> If open chat gets any colder I'll have to start a dumpster fire  :V
> 
> Still haven't made any threads since I'm pretty sure I'll just end up starting a pointless argument.


nuuuu, I like the cold!
if you start a dumpster fire I'd burst into flames...........then you'll have one less gay space raptor boi ;~;


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> nuuuu, I like the cold!
> if you start a dumpster fire I'd burst into flames...........then you'll have one less gay space raptor boi ;~;


What if I'm a necrophile?  jk jk :V
It's nice to have your company here.  Warm weather is overrated.


----------



## Norros_ (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Also: I am 10% gay already, so meh.



I wonder how you got this percentage


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> I wonder how you got this percentage


Calculations, my son. Calculations. :3


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> What if I'm a necrophile?  jk jk :V
> It's nice to have your company here.  Warm weather is overrated.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Calculations, my son. Calculations. :3


in a room with 10 men he'll find one attractive.......I wonder who he finds attractive in this thread >///>


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 16, 2018)

I hit a baby fox last night on the way home from work.  I'm pretty disturbed at how I'm not in hysterics over it still.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2018)

Anyone else feeling exhausted today for no reason?

EDIT: Never mind I just had my coffee.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I hit a baby fox last night on the way home from work.  I'm pretty disturbed at how I'm not in hysterics over it still.


...Wait. What?? 

Well, fuck. 



shapeless0ne said:


> in a room with 10 men he'll find one attractive.......I wonder who he finds attractive in this thread >///>


Would depend wholly on those 10 people. Do I know them? How close am I with them? I'm a Heterosexual/Demiromantic, which is kinda a weird combination, to be fair.

Lets just say that there's a guy that's been on my mind lately.. >///>


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2018)

I'd say I'm 80% to 85% gay. I don't know why I narrowed it down to that number but it's just my instinct.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I hit a baby fox last night on the way home from work.  I'm pretty disturbed at how I'm not in hysterics over it still.


Holy shit. Sorry m8.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'd say I'm 80% to 85% gay. I don't know why I narrowed it down to that number but it's just my instinct.


Not sure where I'd sit on this spectrum.  Or even how to measure it in the first place.
60% maybe?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Not sure where I'd sit on this spectrum.  Or even how to measure it in the first place.
> 60% maybe?


I know some people who are between 30% to 40%. I used to think it was all black and white but it turns out it's not.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

@Ovi the Dragon Seeing as your boyfriend doesn't live that far away from you, do you intend to meet up at some point?


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

New Clarinet case!


----------



## AppleButt (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> New Clarinet case!View attachment 32417



Nice case!  

I take it you’re in band.  I miss those days.  Band really made high school worthwhile for me.


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Nice case!
> 
> I take it you’re in band.  I miss those days.  Band really made high school worthwhile for me.


Yup! Second year going on third :3 
Bass Clarinet and Clarinet :3


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> @Ovi the Dragon Seeing as your boyfriend doesn't live that far away from you, do you intend to meet up at some point?


We're actually planning to meet up next month :3 I'm so excited!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> We're actually planning to meet up next month :3 I'm so excited!


What? Already? That's fast. My favorite derg's about to get a visit from Vargie, huh. Have lots of fun! 

Didn't you start dating like, last month? Might wanna slow down a little, bro.

Also. Related song, me thinks.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What? Already? That's fast. My favorite derg's about to get a visit from Vargie, huh. Have lots of fun!
> 
> Didn't you start dating like, last month? Might wanna slow down a little, bro.
> 
> Also. Related song, me thinks.


Hehe. xP Well I mean we voice chat everyday so we're pretty close. And we will have tons of fun!


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

I sense so many red flags here, You just started dating the guy


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I sense so many red flags here, You just started dating the guy


Don't worry. xD We're both adults and he's not really that far away so when we say meeting, it doesn't mean it's that far away.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Hehe. xP Well I mean we voice chat everyday so we're pretty close. And we will have tons of fun!


IMO I think you should probably wait another two months before you end up meeting. I kinda don't want you end up meeting and find out later on that you're not that compatible with each other. I could bore you with relationship studies and the first months' euphoria, but I am not gonna bother.

I do want people to meet up and date and all that jazz. So on that note, have lots of fun. xD


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 16, 2018)

American history  in a nutshell.


----------



## Mabus (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 32425


...Are we seriously doing memes? Fine. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

Hatiblackwolf said:


> American history  in a nutshell.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Not sure where I'd sit on this spectrum.  Or even how to measure it in the first place.
> 60% maybe?


I'm 100% gay, to this date I've not gotten a boner to one woman and only really have ever wanted to date men.
my boner dies even to the sight of V or breasts regardless of who or what they are on.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 32425


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 16, 2018)

My grandpa just won't tell me the joke about the elephant mouse and giraffe. He just won't. I keep begging him but he just says "Not until you're 21!"
I wonder why the joke's so bad. I wish I could hear it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

Hatiblackwolf said:


> My grandpa just won't tell me the joke about the elephant mouse and giraffe. He just won't. I keep begging him but he just says "Not until you're 21!"
> I wonder why the joke's so bad. I wish I could hear it.


You can always use google :3 I’m pretty sure it works...


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32426


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 32430


Don't worry :V you're hot as a white guy


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

I feel counter-productive:
Playing videogames and browsing FAF whilst exercising  >_<


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I feel counter-productive:
> Playing videogames and browsing FAF whilst exercising  >_<


How does that even work? V:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I feel counter-productive:
> Playing videogames and browsing FAF whilst exercising  >_<


Get full VR, with a running pad.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How does that even work? V:


Treadmill with a Nintendo switch


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Multitasking at it's finest


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

Nintendo really has gone to the next level


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

I need a new switch game but nothing caught my interest :V


----------



## Mabus (May 16, 2018)

Woof


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How does that even work? V:


I kinda want a treadmill, but I am not gonna spend $200-300 on one. 

Gonna go walk outside instead, watch the scenery as the sun slowly sets.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need a new switch game but nothing caught my interest :V


Hollow knight is coming to switch soon.  It's really good.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I kinda want a treadmill, but I am not gonna spend $200-300 on one.
> 
> Gonna go walk outside instead, watch the scenery as the sun slowly sets.


It's usually dark when I go for a walk; not doing that alone.  I do like a nice hike though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I kinda want a treadmill, but I am not gonna spend $200-300 on one.
> 
> Gonna go walk outside instead, watch the scenery as the sun slowly sets.


That's better. :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> It's usually dark when I go for a walk; not doing that alone.  I do like a nice hike though.


I just walk back and forth along the lake. About 17 and a half minutes each way which is barely outside the apartment, but it takes care of my daily exercise plans. For now. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's better. :V


I am going to do a slightly later walk tomorrow and take a picture of the sunset.

....I'm conditioning myself to be a bit more of an outdoor person. Fuck. xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I am going to do a slightly later walk tomorrow and take a picture of the sunset.
> 
> ....I'm conditioning myself to be a bit more of an outdoor person. Fuck. xD


Don't forget to eat alot to make up for the lost fat :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry :V you're hot as a white guy


It's the fur, right?



DeeTheDragon said:


> Hollow knight is coming to switch soon.  It's really good.


Hollow Knight is an absolute blast.  Very good vania style game.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't forget to eat alot to make up for the lost fat :V


Lots of salad, yeah. 

Yeah, no, fuck that shit. I like salad, but I eat it alongside a good hamburger or something. Minced pork. Well-fried and minced chicken.. Sooo much good food!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> It's the fur, right?


I can take both ways :V


Yakamaru said:


> Lots of salad, yeah


With lots and lots of salad dressing :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Lots of salad, yeah.
> 
> Yeah, no, fuck that shit. I like salad, but I eat it alongside a good hamburger or something. Minced pork. Well-fried and minced chicken.. Sooo much good food!


I feel your pain, I love salad but I have to eat something with it like a chicken sandwhich or a ton of fish.
Ill probably  never be thin...



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can take both ways :V
> 
> With lots and lots of salad dressing :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Speaking of chicken, I must eat!

We really need a food thread...


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> With lots and lots of salad dressing :V


Kek. No. :V



PolarizedBear said:


> I feel your pain, I love salad but I have to eat something with it like a chicken sandwhich or a ton of fish.
> Ill probably  never be thin...


I loooove food.

But I am slowly going down. Currently down 17kg, and I have 15kg to go.



DeeTheDragon said:


> Speaking of chicken, I must eat!
> 
> We really need a food thread...


I think I made one earlier. Sec, let me see if I can dig it up..


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Speaking of chicken, I must eat!
> 
> We really need a food thread...


It is done.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2018)

I just made some delicious veggie lasagna with alfrado sauce and garlic bread. My stomach will thank me for years to come.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> IMO I think you should probably wait another two months before you end up meeting. I kinda don't want you end up meeting and find out later on that you're not that compatible with each other. I could bore you with relationship studies and the first months' euphoria, but I am not gonna bother.
> 
> I do want people to meet up and date and all that jazz. So on that note, have lots of fun. xD


Don't worry fam. I mean what better way to learn about each other than really meeting? And again he's close enough it's not that big of deal. I just gotta keep his shy butt away from nosey family members. xP


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Don't worry fam. I mean what better way to learn about each other than really meeting? And again he's close enough it's not that big of deal. I just gotta keep his shy butt away from nosey family members. xP


Hahahaha, yeah. The torture of family members sticking their nose where it shouldn't be. Glad I don't have to deal with that shit anymore. xD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

Now that I have my laptop, time for premium content.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Now that I have my laptop, time for premium content.
> View attachment 32438


Girls Und Panzer. Good series and movie. =w=


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Girls Und Panzer. Good series and movie. =w=


Look closer


----------



## Rant (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> best noods.


This is a pg13 fourm, you can't post food this sexy!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Look closer


Bwahahaha. Fuck, didn't notice the extra cannons. xD

What the fuck. xD


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Oh hey, I need to go boop all the new forum members.

BIRB
(Be Immediately Right Back)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> This is a pg13 fourm, you can't post food this sexy!


NSFW


Spoiler


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> NSFW
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You fool!

You'll get us all banned!  Put that away!  :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> NSFW
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


.........why?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 16, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> .........why?


Cuz he's a fat panda that loves food :V
Even the gay-ness can't stop that love.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> NSFW
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


.....

Can you like, not? :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> NSFW
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So _that's_ what they meant by "food porn".


----------



## Kiaara (May 16, 2018)

Ah the wonders of being a fuckin' furry

_I can't say I wasn't warned._


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

Well I wasn’t. I just found this place and my mind just said: “Oh people to talk to!” And now I’m sucked into the void...


----------



## TrishaCat (May 16, 2018)

Seeing anime being discussed here brings a tear to my eye.
...
Watch Magical Girl Site.
It's AOTS


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Seeing anime being discussed here brings a tear to my eye.
> ...
> Watch Magical Girl Site.
> It's AOTS


----------



## Kopatropa (May 16, 2018)

Question: is it wrong if I drew a popular character I have ZERO interest in?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Question: is it wrong if I drew a popular character I have ZERO interest in?


That's up to you dude :V
/Hugs
Forgot to respond to your recent PM
It was glorious as always


----------



## Norros_ (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Question: is it wrong if I drew a popular character I have ZERO interest in?


Is it Haida?


----------



## modfox (May 17, 2018)

*ÖwÖ what the fuck is this????!!!*


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Is it Haida?


?????How did you know?????


----------



## Norros_ (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> ?????How did you know?????


Elementary, my dear Watson


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

But yeah, he seems popular and I wanna see if I can reach 100 likes just by drawing him, despite my lack of knowledge or interest.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> But yeah, he seems popular and I wanna see if I can reach 100 likes just by drawing him, despite my lack of knowledge or interest.


Don't force it :V draw whatever you like and you'll get your target audience


----------



## Ginza (May 17, 2018)

Bahhh I need sleep qwq I have to be up in 3 hours 

I’m still fucking sick and I can’t even rest for a second. It’s literal misery 


So how’s everyone today :3


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't force it :V draw whatever you like and you'll get your target audience


I already do. I'm gonna test my hypothesis anyway.


----------



## Mabus (May 17, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Bahhh I need sleep qwq I have to be up in 3 hours
> 
> I’m still fucking sick and I can’t even rest for a second. It’s literal misery
> 
> ...


Woofin’ boredly :V


----------



## Ginza (May 17, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woofin’ boredly :V



Oh no! Don’t be bored! Go play a game :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I already do. I'm gonna test my hypothesis anyway.


Send me the half baked goods <3
I'm a fan! V:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2018)

So me and my friend when 5 levels too long on a defense mission in warframe, and I just lost out on a levels worth of weapon/warframe affinity.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 17, 2018)

I procrastinated too long and I have too little time to do what I need to do.  I’m a little overwhelmed.


----------



## Zamietka (May 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I procrastinated too long and I have too little time to do what I need to do.  I’m a little overwhelmed.


Procrastinate more by writing on a forum, that's a great idea.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> New wine store will open soon and it’s  like 50 meters from my house
> 
> I think I should delete account before I start drunken nonsense here


I thought you guys are more into vodka :V
Also don't delete account. It's fun to see people do crazy things while drunk


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I thought you guys are more into vodka :V
> Also don't delete account. It's fun to see people do crazy things while drunk


I used to pound fifths in a night in my partying days.  Last time I seriously drank, my liver felt like it was gonna explode.  Never doing that again.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I used to pound fifths in a night in my partying days.  Last time I seriously drank, my liver felt like it was gonna explode.  Never doing that again.


Alcoholic girls are so charming, I dunno why :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> New wine store will open soon and it’s  like 50 meters from my house
> 
> I think I should delete account before I start drunken nonsense here


That's ok. I did drunken nonsense twice in a row on Discord, and it seemed.. Fine.

For the most part.. >///<


----------



## Ginza (May 17, 2018)

When you pull an all-nighter, but you’re not even tired qwq

On that note- it’s a beautiful morning here. How’s your morning/night my friends?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Ginza said:


> When you pull an all-nighter, but you’re not even tired qwq
> 
> On that note- it’s a beautiful morning here. How’s your morning/night my friends?


_grumps his face into the grumpth dimension
_
Didn't I tell you to stop doing that? xD

Seeing as you're sick, you kind of need to sleep. A lot. Unless you're in your bed under a lot of blankets.

Also. My morning's pretty good. Woke up a little early to smell the flowers ice tea and some bananas for breakfast.


----------



## Ginza (May 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _grumps his face into the grumpth dimension
> _
> Didn't I tell you to stop doing that? xD
> 
> ...



Bahh! I tried to sleep qwq Didn’t quite go well. Once it was 5 am, I just gave up on trying xD 

Glad to hear! Both ice tea and bananas sound amazing rn


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Bahh! I tried to sleep qwq Didn’t quite go well. Once it was 5 am, I just gave up on trying xD
> 
> Glad to hear! Both ice tea and bananas sound amazing rn


Stop pulling all-nighters then. :V

It will affect your health in the long run if you don't get enough sleep. Especially your brain. But we've been over this talk, like what, 4 times already?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Ginza said:


> When you pull an all-nighter, but you’re not even tired qwq
> 
> On that note- it’s a beautiful morning here. How’s your morning/night my friends?


And how is yours? 'cept for a lack of sleep?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 17, 2018)

Ginza said:


> When you pull an all-nighter, but you’re not even tired qwq
> 
> On that note- it’s a beautiful morning here. How’s your morning/night my friends?


The bus is relatively quiet this morning, which is a blessing.


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The bus is relatively quiet this morning, which is a blessing.


Where ya going?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

In the first time in my life, I have been accused of sexual harassment :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> In the first time in my life, I have been accused of sexual harassment :V


Owo what did you do?!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Where ya going?


School. 

I don't drive, seeing as my school's parking lot is always waaaay too packed and I don't want to get in an accident. Plus, my school's parking permits are rather expensive and honestly not worth it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> School.
> 
> I don't drive, seeing as my school's parking lot is always waaaay too packed and I don't want to get in an accident. Plus, my school's parking permits are rather expensive and honestly not worth it.


Ok. Have fun doing school stuff!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Owo what did you do?!


Nothing :V that's the funny part.
I was on the train back home while on my phone browsing the forums. Someone nudged my back but thought it was just someone's elbow hitting my back while looking for something in their bag.
Then another nudge (which was more deliberate) on my back. I turned my head to see what it was and there was a woman who said "You sexual harrassment! You sexual harassment!" and I just froze there mortified by what's happening. V:
I just ignored her while people are starting at us.

Man trains are so scary at times, you get crazies


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nothing :V that's the funny part.
> I was on the train back home while on my phone browsing the forums. Someone nudged my back but thought it was just someone's elbow hitting my back while looking for something in their bag.
> Then another nudge (which was more deliberate) on my back. I turned my head to see what it was and there was a woman who said "You sexual harrassment! You sexual harassment!" and I just froze there mortified by what's happening. V:
> I just ignored her while people are starting at us.
> ...


She must’ve been in a pranky mood.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> She must’ve been in a pranky mood.


Well that was really embarrassing :V
This was not the first time I encountered weird people. There was this one time on the train heading to work, it was rush hour so people made like a sardine in the train. There was a guy in front of me wearing super casual clothes (something you'd see in southern Japan) 

The train got into ueno station and he got out but before he did, he hit me with a plastic bottle and said something loud that I didn't catch. 

I froze as usual and then looked around to see people's reaction. They were all avoiding my eyes


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

People are weird... 

But we can outweird them, because we have the advantage!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 17, 2018)

Just get a job..


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Currently sitting here, watching the DemolitionRanch channel. Loooots of cool guns. OwO


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well that was really embarrassing :V
> This was not the first time I encountered weird people. There was this one time on the train heading to work, it was rush hour so people made like a sardine in the train. There was a guy in front of me wearing super casual clothes (something you'd see in southern Japan)
> 
> The train got into ueno station and he got out but before he did, he hit me with a plastic bottle and said something loud that I didn't catch.
> ...


O -O you're right, that is confusing.





Asassinator said:


> People are weird...
> 
> But we can outweird them, because we have the advantage!


We shall reject their reality by substituting our own! :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 17, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Just get a job..


Oh sure, let me just strap on my job helmet, crawl down into my job cannon, and fire off into Job Land where jobs grow on jobbies!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh sure, let me just strap on my job helmet, crawl down into my job cannon, and fire off into Job Land where jobs grow on jobbies!


^

Not every job is suited for everyone. If you have social anxiety.. Well, you're kinda fucked if you work in retail and/or a job with lots of human interaction.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh sure, let me just strap on my job helmet, crawl down into my job cannon, and fire off into Job Land where jobs grow on jobbies!



Practice makes perfect; the Unemployment Department actually has classes now - on how to be a proper human cannonball.


----------



## Izar (May 17, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So my workplace has a sign right next to where we pick up our paychecks detailing all the different ways people were admitted to mental hospital in the 1800s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My favorite is "Female Disease", lol.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> O -O you're right, that is confusing.
> We shall reject their reality by substituting our own! :V


I have a theory


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 17, 2018)

Well I got screwed out of unemployment.

Sigh... well I have a job interview today and I'm getting into youtube. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Well I got screwed out of unemployment.
> 
> Sigh... well I have a job interview today and I'm getting into youtube. *crosses fingers*







This is a good video :V


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ^
> 
> Not every job is suited for everyone. If you have social anxiety.. Well, you're kinda fucked if you work in retail and/or a job with lots of human interaction.



I've used that as an excuse with my social anxiety.

I don't know if I am misdiagnosed, but I was given Passenger Services for a job on the Air Force... and you don't really get a choice.

I learned my job, learned to talk to people, learned to inform people, and learned to stop worrying about messing up.  I still worry and it took time but I learned and I'm all the better for it.

Again, I don't know if I was misdiagnosed but I hate people utilizing excuses.  Even if you have social anxiety, youre not getting any less anxious and you have to learn to communicate with people eventually.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 17, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Well I got screwed out of unemployment.
> 
> Sigh... well I have a job interview today and I'm getting into youtube. *crosses fingers*



Good luck, dude. ☺


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 17, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Good luck, dude. ☺


Frankly I think I got job as I had an on the phone interview and this is a follow up with paper work I think. They already know I have a speech impediment. So at least thats out of the way. However, if I get the job truly doesn't matter much to me.

If i get it then all of my money would be going into a cushion account so I can hopefully save up enough to move out of this state, while I pursue youtube.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I've used that as an excuse with my social anxiety.
> 
> I don't know if I am misdiagnosed, but I was given Passenger Services for a job on the Air Force... and you don't really get a choice.
> 
> ...


In some ways I agree. It's a matter of learning for people and to properly deal with any potential social anxiety attack. I am still and will always be uncomfortable with social interaction. But in my case I have learned how to more properly deal with it.

That said, I do stand by my statement. Will have to go more into detail of my reasoning behind it later on due to current time constraints.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 17, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Frankly I think I got job as I had an on the phone interview and this is a follow up with paper work I think. They already know I have a speech impediment. So at least thats out of the way. However, if I get the job truly doesn't matter much to me.
> 
> If i get it then all of my money would be going into a cushion account so I can hopefully save up enough to move out of this state, while I pursue youtube.



I hope you get it. ☺



Yakamaru said:


> In some ways I agree. It's a matter of learning for people and to properly deal with any potential social anxiety attack. I am still and will always be uncomfortable with social interaction. But in my case I have learned how to more properly deal with it.
> 
> That said, I do stand by my statement. Will have to go more into detail of my reasoning behind it later on due to current time constraints.


That's good; learning how to properly deal with it - always takes time, but is the most critical step needed, to move beyond it.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh sure, let me just strap on my job helmet, crawl down into my job cannon, and fire off into Job Land where jobs grow on jobbies!



Do you know what jobbies are in Scotland?!


----------



## Oblique Lynx (May 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Do you know what jobbies are in Scotland?!


The plural of jobs?


----------



## Massan Otter (May 17, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> The plural of jobs?



Here's Billy to provide some context.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> In some ways I agree. It's a matter of learning for people and to properly deal with any potential social anxiety attack. I am still and will always be uncomfortable with social interaction. But in my case I have learned how to more properly deal with it.
> 
> That said, I do stand by my statement. Will have to go more into detail of my reasoning behind it later on due to current time constraints.


I have the opposite issue. I love social interaction. I just get anxiety over my speech. This is something I don’t want to control my life, but I’m starting to realize many people don’t care if you have the occasional stammer or throat lock up.

Living with a speech impediment is difficult and I’ve been living under its shadow for way too long!


----------



## Kiaara (May 17, 2018)

Oh boy, I love the smell of dumpster fires at noon.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2018)

I was sexualy harassed once by a customer. Someone asked me to turn around, said I had a fine ass, and asked how old I was. I'm a cis white male in the 6'+ range. Harasser was a moldy old lady. Never felt more gross in my entire life.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 17, 2018)

This game will save video games.
Bullet Girls Phantasia details eight more characters, additional systems - Gematsu

If this doesn't get brought to the West there is no justice in this world.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> This game will save video games.
> Bullet Girls Phantasia details eight more characters, additional systems - Gematsu
> 
> If this doesn't get brought to the West there is no justice in this world.


My collection of weapons in Warframe will always be sexier.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

My drawing of Haida is failing hard, even on Twitter, where I have 384 followers, but only 9 likes. I don't understand!??


----------



## TrishaCat (May 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> My collection of weapons in Warframe will always be sexier.


Can your Warframe weapons be used for interrogating anime girls?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Can your Warframe weapons be used for interrogating anime girls?


No, but I've slain an army's worth of grinneer and corpus combatants, and have a friggin rocket launcher pistol.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Can your Warframe weapons be used for interrogating anime girls?


I hope so.

I want my genetically engineered catgirls.. :V



Kopatropa said:


> My drawing of Haida is failing hard, even on Twitter, where I have 384 followers, but only 9 likes. I don't understand!??


384 followers doesn't necessarily equate to that many people interacting, mate. If someone don't really care for something they scroll past. Or they may not even have seen it. Happens very often on Twatter, unfortunately.

Hell, when I post I am lucky I get 10 likes, being at 270 followers myself.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> My drawing of Haida is failing hard, even on Twitter, where I have 384 followers, but only 9 likes. I don't understand!??


Does that differ from your usual art posts?

Making an interactive fan-base on Twitter can be tough.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Does that differ from your usual art posts?
> 
> Making an interactive fan-base on Twitter can be tough.


It's no different from what I draw, only I draw that stuff 30% of the time. Everything else is just chub art.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> It's no different from what I draw, only I draw that stuff 30% of the time. Everything else is just chub art.


I mean do the likes differ from the usual posts.

I think drawing popular stuff can only do so much.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

It only has 10, while I usually get 25-30 on average.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> It only has 10, while I usually get 25-30 on average.


Hmm...

It can certainly be hard to get a pulse on what interests your audience.  Have you tried asking for suggestions or something like that?


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Hmm...
> 
> It can certainly be hard to get a pulse on what interests your audience.  Have you tried asking for suggestions or something like that?


I've opened requests many times, if that counts.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 17, 2018)

I just realized how often I utilize the word "utilize".
I guess all that time I spent in basic training.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I've opened requests many times, if that counts.


Can I see your art?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Can I see your art?


His art is pretty nice :V


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Can I see your art?


Artwork Gallery for Kopatropa -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

Can I have your Twitter? You're quite cute when you fret about your art :V


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can I have your Twitter? You're quite cute when you fret about your art :V


I was gonna, but it looks like you've already found it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I was gonna, but it looks like you've already found it.


Stalk Mode: On


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Artwork Gallery for Kopatropa -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


I saw that fat Jewish kid from Hey Arnold and I immediately close the link.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> I saw that fat Jewish kid from Hey Arnold and I immediately close the link.


That made you close the link but sunhog didn't????


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 17, 2018)

So today was my kid sister’s graduation and I ran into this teacher I used to have a huge crush on (and kinda still do).  Blew my chance to actually talk to her, but as we’ve been for coffee together before, I wanted to see if she’d be interested in catching up.  If she’s the one who instigated contact and was the one who asked me for coffee, how weird would it be for me to invite her for a celebratory drink?  (Also Facebook friends if that helps)


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That made you close the link but sunhog didn't????


Sunhog has the most notes of my art on Tumblr despite not being shaded.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So today was my kid sister’s graduation and I ran into this teacher I used to have a huge crush on (and kinda still do).  Blew my chance to actually talk to her, but as we’ve been for coffee together before, I wanted to see if she’d be interested in catching up.  If she’s the one who instigated contact and was the one who asked me for coffee, how weird would it be for me to invite her for a celebratory drink?  (Also Facebook friends if that helps)


Slightly weird, but at this point you are both adults.

EDIT: What is it with Overwatch fans and pr0n?


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> EDIT: What is it with Overwatch fans and pr0n?


Key word: pr0n.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> I saw that fat Jewish kid from Hey Arnold and I immediately close the link.


So never draw it again? Alright. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> So never draw it again? Alright. Thanks for your input.


Ya, don't do that. Different people like different art styles and characters. Always draw whatever you want on your own time.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Ya, don't do that. Different people like different art styles and characters. Always draw whatever you want on your own time.


Not sure if I understand that quote.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Not sure if I understand that quote.


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Haters gonna hate.


Figured.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 17, 2018)

But now it pains me to look at it anymore.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> But now it pains me to look at it anymore.


Get a grip dude! 
It was good!


----------



## Astus (May 17, 2018)

Before the ethanol leaves my system, y'all are awesome and super cool people ^-^ don't forget that you're all some of the best people I've met anywhere


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Before the ethanol leaves my system, y'all are awesome and super cool people ^-^ don't forget that you're all some of the best people I've met anywhere


Thx Astus >w<


----------



## Astus (May 17, 2018)

Like, I feel like the best people of the best people all came together on here, and all the fighting and all of the bleh is just a byproduct of so much good all put together in one place, just like so much good has to come with some bad ~ I honestly hope I never leave the fandom so I don't miss all the great people


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I honestly hope I never leave the fandom so I don't miss all the great people


You better not. >:3


----------



## Guifrog (May 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Before the ethanol leaves my system, y'all are awesome and super cool people ^-^ don't forget that you're all some of the best people I've met anywhere


Oi, I'm not sure I got the first sentence (I'm a slow one), is something wrong? *hugs either way ó.ò*


----------



## Simo (May 18, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Oi, I'm not sure I got the first sentence (I'm a slow one), is something wrong? *hugs either way ó.ò*



Oh, my...I think this implies the little fox has been drinking! These foxes can certainly be naughty...


----------



## Astus (May 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, my...I think this implies the little fox has been drinking! These foxes can certainly be naughty...



Not naughty, just being a normal being I think


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Like, I feel like the best people of the best people all came together on here, and all the fighting and all of the bleh is just a byproduct of so much good all put together in one place, just like so much good has to come with some bad ~ I honestly hope I never leave the fandom so I don't miss all the great people



Hi tipsy fox


----------



## Astus (May 18, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi tipsy fox



Maybe a bit, but it's all still true


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2018)

So I'm liking this new Warframe. (see upper right hand corner of image)


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Maybe a bit, but it's all still true



Despite my bitching, I've generally had pretty positive experiences here.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Like, I feel like the best people of the best people all came together on here, and all the fighting and all of the bleh is just a byproduct of so much good all put together in one place, just like so much good has to come with some bad ~ I honestly hope I never leave the fandom so I don't miss all the great people


To be fair, the arguments I've had here are nothing compared to what I've dealt with on my Facebook page. I've had arguments with everything from racists assholes to tankies. So this has been a wonderful community by comparison.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 18, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> To be fair, the arguments I've had here are nothing compared to what I've dealt with on my Facebook page. I've had arguments with everything from racists assholes to tankies. So this has been a wonderful community by comparison.



Same. I grew up on a farm forum - talk about a bunch of assholes. Facebook got toxic to the point that I deleted like half my friends.


----------



## Simo (May 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Not naughty, just being a normal being I think



Aw, but you are only a smol fox! 

*pictures you with a 'bottle' filled with something that only _looks_ like apple juice*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 18, 2018)

Trying to figure out how to read outloud without my voice locking up and killing me... I was able to make a youtube video and the results have been very postive for a first time video. But its reading out thats killing me. I have a speech impediment and it comes out in that. I need to figure out how to get over this because the games I want to play have lots of text.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I honestly hope I never leave the fandom so I don't miss all the great people


One does not simply leave the furry fandom.jpeg


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

im so done with youtube


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Trying to figure out how to read outloud without my voice locking up and killing me... I was able to make a youtube video and the results have been very postive for a first time video. But its reading out thats killing me. I have a speech impediment and it comes out in that. I need to figure out how to get over this because the games I want to play have lots of text.


You could do coaching with a specialist, or try to make it a gimmick.
EDIT: WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT ^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> im so done with youtube
> View attachment 32533


Is this a supposed kid's channel?


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is this a supposed kid's channel?


YES


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> YES


I've heard alot of bad things coming from youtube but I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt (which is hanging on a strand of hair)

I will assume that it hasnt been taken down because there wasnt any human intervention and youtube is relying too much on algorithms


----------



## Telnac (May 18, 2018)

*lands with the grace of a butterfly touching down on a flower... just as it gets run over by a bus that can't drop below 50 mph or it'll blow up* 

Good evening all! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've heard alot of bad things coming from youtube but I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt (which is hanging on a strand of hair)
> 
> I will assume that it hasnt been taken down because there wasnt any human intervention and youtube is relying too much on algorithms


this is a live stream thats going on rn


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've heard alot of bad things coming from youtube but I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt (which is hanging on a strand of hair)
> 
> I will assume that it hasnt been taken down because there wasnt any human intervention and youtube is relying too much on algorithms


And yet my fucking creepypastas always get demonetized. T-T


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of a butterfly touching down on a flower... just as it gets run over by a bus that can't drop below 50 mph or it'll blow up*
> 
> Good evening all! How's everyone doing?


You are lacking some food to go with that flower, Telnac. :3


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

I'm ready to go on a adventure guys




Art by
*AngusArt23*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I'm ready to go on a adventure guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the 25th of this month. I'll have money by then to commission @zenmaldita


----------



## Telnac (May 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You are lacking some food to go with that flower, Telnac. :3


Bah. I have plenty of helium-3 from the Moon for füd.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2018)

Affording commissions is a dream of mine
Oh how do bills grow like vine
Across whatever may be merry
At least now I live wary
To save money


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Affording commissions is a dream of mine
> Oh how do bills grow like vine
> Across whatever may be merry
> At least now I live wary
> To save money


Step 1: finish college
Step 2: Get a job
Step 3: be like Brauner :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Bah. I have plenty of helium-3 from the Moon for füd.


Make slurping sounds. Makes everything more funny.


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I'm ready to go on a adventure guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owo where’d you get that sword?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Step 1: finish college
> Step 2: Get a job
> Step 3: be like Brauner :V


College is one of my bills, and one of the things I have to set aside money for.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> College is one of my bills, and one of the things I have to set aside money for.


Best way to adult :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I'm ready to go on a adventure guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I like the perspective! :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

It's finally my weekend


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's finally my weekend
> View attachment 32538


Awwww. Mika-chan's having his weekend. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Awwww. Mika-chan's having his weekend. :3


Don't worry you'll have yours tomorrow. Though are you employed?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 18, 2018)

For some reason this fursuit and music makes me feel like I'm reliving a video game from my childhood.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 18, 2018)

ohhh my god i just won my 1st art raffle


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> ohhh my god i just won my 1st art raffle


In FA or FaF?


----------



## Dongding (May 18, 2018)

I thin kteh furom is heleing. Let's pray.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> In FA or FaF?


twitter lol


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> twitter lol


Twitter is actually pretty fun once you get to know some interesting people.


----------



## Zamietka (May 18, 2018)

I know I wrote like, two messages in this thread but I will share anyway, I was messing around with new brushes and not only they are great but I also tried to make my fursona as puffy and fluffy as possible AND SHE LOOKS SO CUTE I need to draw her this way more often


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I know I wrote like, two messages in this thread but I will share anyway, I was messing around with new brushes and not only they are great but I also tried to make my fursona as puffy and fluffy as possible AND SHE LOOKS SO CUTE I need to draw her this way more often
> View attachment 32557


This is beautiful.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 18, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I know I wrote like, two messages in this thread but I will share anyway, I was messing around with new brushes and not only they are great but I also tried to make my fursona as puffy and fluffy as possible AND SHE LOOKS SO CUTE I need to draw her this way more often
> View attachment 32557


HOLY HECK great job!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 18, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I know I wrote like, two messages in this thread but I will share anyway, I was messing around with new brushes and not only they are great but I also tried to make my fursona as puffy and fluffy as possible AND SHE LOOKS SO CUTE I need to draw her this way more often
> View attachment 32557


OOO! I like the colours on this, you did a great job for just messin' around.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 18, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I know I wrote like, two messages in this thread but I will share anyway, I was messing around with new brushes and not only they are great but I also tried to make my fursona as puffy and fluffy as possible AND SHE LOOKS SO CUTE I need to draw her this way more often
> View attachment 32557


I really like how you drew the sky; it's beautiful.

And now that you've posted in open chat you're trapped >:3
I compel you to tell us more about yourself.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 18, 2018)

Weekend yay!

Time to sit on a computer and talk with furries all day :V

And it looks like AMA's have become the flavor of the week; I should jump in later.


----------



## Dongding (May 18, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I also tried to make my fursona as puffy and fluffy as possible AND SHE LOOKS SO CUTE I need to draw her this way more often
> View attachment 32557


Yus


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 18, 2018)

just a quick celebration trip on Monday, and school's out for summer!!
schoooooooool's out forever!!
(sorry I love that song)
anywayyyy big stuff happening so far:

~filled a sketchbook
~(about to) hit 150 Twitter followers
~getting an iPhone 6s
~(possibly) getting a drawing tablet?
~(possibly) moving out of my parent's house and into my sister's
~brought the Jeep home
~spent $233.59 at Hot Topic

fun right?


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> ~(possibly) moving out of my parent's house and into my sister's


What's the difference?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 18, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> just a quick celebration trip on Monday, and school's out for summer!!
> schoooooooool's out forever!!
> (sorry I love that song)
> anywayyyy big stuff happening so far:
> ...


Sounds exciting!

Got anything big planned for the summer?
Or just gonna hang out with us dorks :V


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What's the difference?


the difference between pretty bad oppression over my sexuality vs. having the chance to attend cons and make a yt to upload stuff, also i'd go from 5 siblings in a 4 br house to only 3 people in a 5 br house with unrestricted wifi, better food, regular trips to hot topic, and a horse :3


DeeTheDragon said:


> Sounds exciting!
> 
> Got anything big planned for the summer?
> Or just gonna hang out with us dorks :V


for the most part  I'm starting a yt with my cousin (@KIWICATBLUESTAR on Twitter/amino) so that'll be a task, i mayyyy open up commissions as like a raffle cuz i can't really accept pay at all... umm i'm going camping and gonna try to hike the rest of the Mountains to Sea trail (NC), may go to the Creeper Trail (VA), and I'm going to Oak Island with my girlfriend

but that's about it :3


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> the difference between pretty bad oppression over my sexuality vs. having the chance to attend cons and make a yt to upload stuff, also i'd go from 5 siblings in a 4 br house to only 3 people in a 5 br house with unrestricted wifi, better food, regular trips to hot topic, and a horse :3


Wow that is a big difference, also why would there be a horse at your sister's place?


----------



## Astus (May 18, 2018)

The whole place is infested with AMAs ;-;


----------



## Guifrog (May 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> The whole place is infested with AMAs ;-;


I have to say I went into a loooong burst of laughter when I saw those poppin' up uncontrollably yesterday. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> The whole place is infested with AMAs ;-;


It is. What have I done? D:

Nuke them from orbit!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wow that is a big difference, also why would there be a horse at your sister's place?


she breeds Clydesdales


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> the difference between pretty bad oppression over my sexuality vs. having the chance to attend cons and make a yt to upload stuff, also i'd go from 5 siblings in a 4 br house to only 3 people in a 5 br house with unrestricted wifi, better food, regular trips to hot topic, and a horse :3
> 
> for the most part  I'm starting a yt with my cousin (@KIWICATBLUESTAR on Twitter/amino) so that'll be a task, i mayyyy open up commissions as like a raffle cuz i can't really accept pay at all... umm i'm going camping and gonna try to hike the rest of the Mountains to Sea trail (NC), may go to the Creeper Trail (VA), and I'm going to Oak Island with my girlfriend
> 
> but that's about it :3


Yeah, you should probably move out. It's not healthy staying in that household, mate.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, you should probably move out. It's not healthy staying in that household, mate.


if I do it'll be next year, once she finishes up with grad school. oh my godd i can't wait!!!!


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

Fun fact: ama means grandmother in Chinese.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> if I do it'll be next year, once she finishes up with grad school. oh my godd i can't wait!!!!


Now now, hold your horses deer. xD

It's possible they change their mind before that time, but if they don't, move out. 

Also. How to *properly* eat watermelon and marshmallows . :3


----------



## Massan Otter (May 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I thin kteh furom is heleing. Let's pray.



Let us spray.  Oops, wrong species...


----------



## Ginza (May 18, 2018)

For the newer folks- AMA’s were super popular back in like.. January/February. I revived mine for my one year anniversary here and it seems I’ve poisoned this place qwq


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Ginza said:


> For the newer folks- AMA’s were super popular back in like.. January/February. I revived mine for my one year anniversary here and it seems I’ve poisoned this place qwq


....We've created a new form of forum monster. :V


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 18, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I was sexualy harassed once by a customer. Someone asked me to turn around, said I had a fine ass, and asked how old I was. I'm a cis white male in the 6'+ range. Harasser was a moldy old lady. Never felt more gross in my entire life.


I wouldn't give it too much thought.  Typically older generations say shit like, "Oh you have a cute ____" or something.  Unless she just looked old, in which case, eh, that's gross pls.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

If only my life was interesting, I would make my own AMA thread :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

...What the hell I am watching?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If only my life was interesting, I would make my own AMA thread :V


Make one, if only to have the list be full of AMAs :V


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

Holy shit I go alway from a couple of hours
And i come back to my alert box being flooded with 22 of them and alot of likes
What did I do?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Holy shit I go alway from a couple of hours
> And i come back to my alert box being flooded with 22 of them and alot of likes
> What did I do?


Try 25 within 5 minutes; I was accosted by @Okami_No_Heishi and @bhutrflai last weekend.

Sounds like someone likes you tho :V


----------



## Rant (May 18, 2018)

*MY MATE GOT ME FRONT SEAT TICKETS TO MODEST MOUSE IM SO FUCKING HYPED!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Holy shit I go alway from a couple of hours
> And i come back to my alert box being flooded with 22 of them and alot of likes
> What did I do?


Ah my guilty pleasure 



The more notifications I have the more I feel good


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ah my guilty pleasure View attachment 32567
> The more notifications I have the more I feel good


Awww. Here's two more, Mika-chan. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww. Here's two more, Mika-chan. <3




 
It's lotion I assure you :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32569
> It's lotion I assure you :V


Duuuuude.

Wtf. D:


----------



## Rant (May 18, 2018)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 18, 2018)

Mara is like one of those llamas that spit at you when you get too close. Only what he does is a lot worse  V:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Mara is like one of those llamas that spit at you when you get too close. Only what he does is a lot worse  V:


Because I spit jizz instead? V:


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32569
> It's lotion I assure you :V


MAX NUTTT


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> MAX NUTTT


What are you talking about? It's lotion with almond extract :V


----------



## Rant (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What are you talking about? It's lotion with almond extract :V


Dude we aren't stupid. We totes know that's a cropped image of a bear nutting.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> idk im bored


Join the furry gamer circle :V
We have @DeeTheDragon , @Asassinator , @GarthTheWereWolf , @PolarizedBear and myself playing Terraria :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Join the furry gamer circle :V
> We have @DeeTheDragon , @Asassinator , @GarthTheWereWolf , @PolarizedBear and myself playing Terraria :V


Is very fun and we die a lot cuz we *suck.*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Join the furry gamer circle :V
> We have @DeeTheDragon , @Asassinator , @GarthTheWereWolf , @PolarizedBear and myself playing Terraria :V


Speaking of which, should I just make a forum thread for that?

Maybe some of the other forum members might want to just join.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Is very fun and we die a lot cuz we *suck.*


The pain of seeing the eye with 500 hp left before morning arrived

The most clutch play ever


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu
> View attachment 32574


My life is complete :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu
> View attachment 32574


All the nutting.


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Is very fun and we die a lot cuz we *suck.*


you die because u *SUCC*


----------



## Ramjet (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32569
> It's lotion I assure you :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Join the furry gamer circle :V
> We have @DeeTheDragon , @Asassinator , @GarthTheWereWolf , @PolarizedBear and myself playing Terraria :V


Do I have to make a new char?


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>


damm it my meme can't compare to that


----------



## Ramjet (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> damm it my meme can't compare to that



That Doggo sure likes his nut

Yours was original though,I can't beat that.


----------



## Ramjet (May 18, 2018)

Man long weekend and I still gotta work tomorrow

At least I get Tuesday in lieu..


----------



## Kopatropa (May 18, 2018)

TFW Summer is next month but your impatient ass draws Summer stuff throughout May.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Is very fun and we die a lot cuz we *suck.*


Seriously y'all, how do I get in on this?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Seriously y'all, how do I get in on this?


Tomorrow :V @DeeTheDragon will provide details


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 18, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Seriously y'all, how do I get in on this?


You have to come to Dee with a blood sacrifice if lamb. Give Mika bamboo. Aaron a soda. And deliver unto me salmon.

(or we just add ya to the group chat, I'm not the leader I unno :V)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 18, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Give Mika bamboo


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

So in the interim I'm playing warframe, and just finished farming nano spores in an area WAY above my level of gear. It's a good thing you get revives in this game because;


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Do I have to make a new char?



It would probably be best. We haven't even killed Eye of Cthulhu yet so our gear is still shit, mostly. v:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> It would probably be best. We haven't even killed Eye of Cthulhu yet so our gear is still shit, mostly. v:


k


----------



## Lexiand (May 19, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu or anyone else if you have steam Feel free to add me. its Svelt. just tell me you came from the fourm


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 19, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu or anyone else if you have steam Feel free to add me. its Svelt. just tell me you came from the fourm


Good timing because Im on steam playing dota while streaming
:V


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You could do coaching with a specialist, or try to make it a gimmick.
> EDIT: WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT ^


Honestly I'm thinking about making an angry pissed off blog post about being stuck with a speech impediment in today's god damn society. Because seriously there's so much shit that is said to people who stutter and thoughts that make me want to cuddle people's face with a tire iron. And it's a curse. It truly is.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Honestly I'm thinking about making an angry pissed off blog post about being stuck with a speech impediment in today's god damn society. Because seriously there's so much shit that is said to people who stutter and thoughts that make me want to cuddle people's face with a tire iron. And it's a curse. It truly is.



Sorry if that came across wrong.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Sorry if that came across wrong.


No its not you. It's this. I'm held captive by my own god damn throat. If you're curious to experience what I  experience.  Grab a screwdriver,  and while you're talking shove  the handle right under your jaw, that place in between the end of it and your throat with a lot of force. Locking it up. You can't speak. You can't do shit and more often than not you're just stuck there trying to speak,  fucking repeating words because your body is betraying you like a 17th century french mutiny.

It's one of the _most _enjoyable experiences. So much better than sex. 12/10 would recommend, especially to my worse enemies.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> No its not you. It's this. I'm held captive by my own god damn throat. If you're curious to experience what I  experience.  Grab a screwdriver,  and while you're talking shove  the handle right under your jaw, that place in between the end of it and your throat with a lot of force. Locking it up. You can't speak. You can't do shit and more often than not you're just stuck there trying to speak,  fucking repeating words because your body is betraying you like a 17th century french mutiny.
> 
> It's one of the _most _enjoyable experiences. So much better than sex. 12/10 would recommend, especially to my worse enemies.


I don't know exactly how much a coach or specialist of some kind could accomplish, but if people really have that big a problem with it, they can piss off. 

Just decided I'd give one of your videos a watch. The only thing that gets me is the Mic. You will want to get a better one.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I don't know exactly how much a coach or specialist of some kind could accomplish, but if people really have that big a problem with it, they can piss off.
> 
> Just decided I'd give one of your videos a watch. The only thing that gets me is the Mic. You will want to get a better one.


I got a  better mic immediately after that. There was a lot of technical difficulties. The second one is being delayed because I'm fuckin' choking to death trying to read the text.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I got a  better mic immediately after that. There was a lot of technical difficulties. The second one is being delayed because I'm fuckin' choking to death trying to read the text.


I'd take a good long break then. Upload schedule can't be worse than _Really Freakin' Clever. _


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'd take a good long break then. Upload schedule can't be worse than _Really Freakin' Clever. _


yeah I also went through a job interview which took everything out of me and my family has been having emotional issues. The stress is pretty damn high in my household.  I took a long nap today and pretty soon i'm gonna be heading off to sleep. I'll try again tomorrow and see if I get any better results.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> yeah I also went through a job interview which took everything out of me and my family has been having emotional issues. The stress is pretty damn high in my household.  I took a long nap today and pretty soon i'm gonna be heading off to sleep. I'll try again tomorrow and see if I get any better results.


You might want to take a few days tbh. The last person I knew with a speech impediment had worse issues when under stress, or when they hyper-focused on it. Sorry to here things are up shits creek atm. Been there all to often myself.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You might want to take a few days tbh. The last person I knew with a speech impediment had worse issues when under stress, or when they hyper-focused on it. Sorry to here things are up shits creek atm. Been there all to often myself.


that's why I'm also thinking about making a few vlogs because talking to the camera was easier for me to do than reading the text in the game.


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 19, 2018)

I used to have a speech impairment myself. Had problems pronouncing things right and a studder.
My parents put me in speech therapy in Mississippi. Problem was it was Mississippi.
I was treated like I was an absolute imbecile every time I said anything the wrong way. It was really demeaning. 
Later I found out the speech therapist was also the leader of the advanced classes in my school when I was trying to get in them. 
Even after my speech was corrected she still treated me like I was brainless and tried to prevent me from even being allowed to take the test to get into advanced classes.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> I used to have a speech impairment myself. Had problems pronouncing things right and a studder.
> My parents put me in speech therapy in Mississippi. Problem was it was Mississippi.
> I was treated like I was an absolute imbecile every time I said anything the wrong way. It was really demeaning.
> Later I found out the speech therapist was also the leader of the advanced classes in my school when I was trying to get in them.
> Even after my speech was corrected she still treated me like I was brainless and tried to prevent me from even being allowed to take the test to get into advanced classes.


What a fuckhole.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 19, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> I used to have a speech impairment myself. Had problems pronouncing things right and a studder.
> My parents put me in speech therapy in Mississippi. Problem was it was Mississippi.
> I was treated like I was an absolute imbecile every time I said anything the wrong way. It was really demeaning.
> Later I found out the speech therapist was also the leader of the advanced classes in my school when I was trying to get in them.
> Even after my speech was corrected she still treated me like I was brainless and tried to prevent me from even being allowed to take the test to get into advanced classes.





Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> What a fuckhole.


 This shit's fucking common. You have a slight speech impediment suddenly you're treated like you're retarded, yet the kid who is actually retarded and is chewing on a desk is put on a pedestal while you're outcasted since you have a disability... It's a lovely fucking way to grow up, and one of the corner stones of why I act the way I do.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2018)

Good morning, lovelies.

Here's a cat/iguana video that may make your morning a fraction better.







DarkoKavinsky said:


> This shit's fucking common. You have a slight speech impediment suddenly you're treated like you're retarded, yet the kid who is actually retarded and is chewing on a desk is put on a pedestal while you're outcasted since you have a disability... It's a lovely fucking way to grow up, and one of the corner stones of why I act the way I do.


Idiots.

I don't really have a speech impediment, but I do occasionally stutter/stammer. I don't care if someone have it though. What they say doesn't have less value as a result.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tomorrow :V @DeeTheDragon will provide details


Buh!  I wasn't sleeping on the job, I swear!
Please don't fire me...



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Seriously y'all, how do I get in on this?


Apparently I can't add more people to the group chat, so I'll just have to give you the info separately.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Buh!  I wasn't sleeping on the job, I swear!
> Please don't fire me...
> 
> 
> Apparently I can't add more people to the group chat, so I'll just have to give you the info separately.


Just shoot me a message by 10pmish. I'm not off work till then


----------



## Zamietka (May 19, 2018)

I woke up in a bad mood but now I see that people liked my doodle thingy yesterday and it cheered me up a little so thanks
have a peaceful weekend you furbutts


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

Anyone who is religious pray my cashier doesn't call off work, because it will be just me and the manager at that point.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Anyone who is religious pray my cashier doesn't call off work, because it will be just me and the manager at that point.


May Satan bless you :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Anyone who is religious pray my cashier doesn't call off work, because it will be just me and the manager at that point.


I will sacrifice a sheep in your honor.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Anyone who is religious pray my cashier doesn't call off work, because it will be just me and the manager at that point.


Father Gerard Way, we come to you today to lift up our friend Misha, who is in dire need of ass-istance. Bless their soul. Amen.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32569
> It's lotion I assure you :V


----------



## AppleButt (May 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> This shit's fucking common. You have a slight speech impediment suddenly you're treated like you're retarded, yet the kid who is actually retarded and is chewing on a desk is put on a pedestal while you're outcasted since you have a disability... It's a lovely fucking way to grow up, and one of the corner stones of why I act the way I do.



When I was at anthrocon in 2012 we were at an improv panel. 

The guy hosting it had a speech impediment as well.  

I really felt for him because after awhile people started getting really impatient with him, and got angry with him demanding that someone else needed to be the host.    My SO at the time and I were getting pretty mad at the folks, but we didn’t really know what to say. 

I still kick myself for not doing something to try to defend him.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 19, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> When I was at anthrocon in 2012 we were at an improv panel.
> 
> The guy hosting it had a speech impediment as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah it’s one of those things people say doesn’t matter. But it does. I’ve actively been discriminated because of it. And thus I’ve been living most of my life in my head. Because that’s the only safe place. I’d rather be mute than have a stutter at least then people would be like “oh shit...” instead of “Fucking get on with it.” 

There’s been a few people I’ve wanted to punch across the jaw.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yeah it’s one of those things people say doesn’t matter. But it does. I’ve actively been discriminated because of it. And thus I’ve been living most of my life in my head. Because that’s the only safe place. I’d rather be mute than have a stutter at least then people would be like “oh shit...” instead of “Fucking get on with it.”
> 
> There’s been a few people I’ve wanted to punch across the jaw.


Punch them across the jaw and see them flying.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Punch them across the jaw and see them flying.


If I slugged somebody they’d feel it and be surprised. I don’t like violence, but fuck man there’s moments where you just want to punch somebody.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2018)

So, how are people today?


----------



## AppleButt (May 19, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> If I slugged somebody they’d feel it and be surprised. I don’t like violence, but fuck man there’s moments where you just want to punch somebody.



Well I’d do my best to to help pay any legal fees tagged against you.  



Yakamaru said:


> So, how are people today?



Pretty good.  Just a lazy weekend for me.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Pretty good.  Just a lazy weekend for me.


Weekends are fun. Nothing happening. Ever.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Punch them across the jaw and see them flying.








In other news, at least my coworkers didn't grill inside and burn the store down, seeing as there is a grill in my stockroom.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> In other news, at least my coworkers didn't grill inside and burn the store down, seeing as there is a grill in my stockroom.


Really? Is it one of those large grills, or one you can easily move about?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Really? Is it one of those large grills, or one you can easily move about?


It's a large one.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's a large one.


Ah, ok. Ye, wouldn't be any fun to return to a burnt down store.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 19, 2018)

I took a trip up the mountain to try and write and it turned into a shopping spree of Blue Ridge Parkway souveniers...


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I took a trip up the mountain to try and write and it turned into a shopping spree of Blue Ridge Parkway souveniers...


Got any pictures?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 19, 2018)

yep


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> View attachment 32642View attachment 32643
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh heck that's the sign one oof


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> oh heck that's the sign one oof


What do you mean?

Really like the atmosphere on that last picture; nice job!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Really like the atmosphere on that last picture; nice job!


Little Switzerland is an actual town near me lol my bad


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> Little Switzerland is an actual town near me lol my bad


At least it's not your home address  d:

Sounds like you had a fun time.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> At least it's not your home address  d:
> 
> Sounds like you had a fun time.


yeah  it was cold and pretty foggy and rainy and bleh but otherwise i got a few chapters done, i had a good lunch and i mean REALLY good, and towards the end it got really sunny for a while so i could take a few more photos :3 it's a really cool place to drive thru in the summer when it's sunny and warm and it's all colourful


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it was cold and pretty foggy and rainy


Call me weird, but that's my favorite weather combination.  I only like warm weather when it is also dry out.

Forums get pretty quiet on the weekends.  Anybody want to jump in and say hi?


----------



## Shoiyo (May 19, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Call me weird, but that's my favorite weather combination.  I only like warm weather when it is also dry out.
> 
> Forums get pretty quiet on the weekends.  Anybody want to jump in and say hi?



Hi! 

This week has been horribly brutal


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 19, 2018)

Nerds :V


----------



## avisa (May 19, 2018)

Are there new mods yet lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 19, 2018)

avisa said:


> Are there new mods yet lol


Nope.


----------



## Kiaara (May 19, 2018)

I really should be asleep but i'm imagining scenarios that will never happen >:I


----------



## Asassinator (May 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I really should be asleep but i'm imagining scenarios that will never happen >:I


Like?


----------



## Dongding (May 19, 2018)

NSFW RP


----------



## Asassinator (May 19, 2018)

Bleah


----------



## Dongding (May 19, 2018)

No. It's hot.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> NSFW RP


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Bleah





Dongding said:


> No. It's hot.


I am torn between these two opinions. 
On the one hand I'd like to RP in an RP and it have the freedom to go into any territory that naturally happens in the event of the RP, even if the topic is NSFW. 
At the same time, that's not what NSFW RP threads typically give. Instead what is expected is that you WILL deliver NSFW content, regardless of where the RP goes. 
The RP quality goes right down the drain...
This is why the only RPs I've ever been in that I considered "good" are private RPs. Most of them were SFW too, but we entered into them with the full knowledge that NSFW things could happen if the story lead it there. 
They were truly RPs in which I felt total freedom.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 19, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> I am torn between these two opinions.
> On the one hand I'd like to RP in an RP and it have the freedom to go into any territory that naturally happens in the event of the RP, even if the topic is NSFW.
> At the same time, that's not what NSFW RP threads typically give. Instead what is expected is that you WILL deliver NSFW content, regardless of where the RP goes.
> The RP quality goes right down the drain...
> ...



I mostly do nsfw RPs. ERP, or erotic RP. Otherwise I do RP lite, or just not much at all.


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 19, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I mostly do nsfw RPs. ERP, or erotic RP. Otherwise I do RP lite, or just not much at all.


This is why I pretty much don't RP at all anymore. I need to feel like I'm in the thick of things if I'm going to RP and if someone just types random dialogue as their first post, I just imagine a narrator voice around me and I'm like. 
"Why hello, voice in my head. Be careful in there. It's a bit of a mess."


----------



## Asassinator (May 19, 2018)

I just do any RP that interests me and is not NSFW


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 19, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> This is why I pretty much don't RP at all anymore. I need to feel like I'm in the thick of things if I'm going to RP and if someone just types random dialogue as their first post, I just imagine a narrator voice around me and I'm like.
> "Why hello, voice in my head. Be careful in there. It's a bit of a mess."



Yeah, it was fun at first, but the allure has slacked off a bit for me. And, yeah, random dialogue is rather boring. I usually do paragraph level posts, though.


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, it was fun at first, but the allure has slacked off a bit for me. And, yeah, random dialogue is rather boring. I usually do paragraph level posts, though.


There's nothing bad about a good paragraph post. I don't think you should have to post multiple paragraphs... every... single... time...
It's hard because you can't apply hard and fast rules to how long your posts should be, but you need enough to give a visualization of everything that's going on so it doesn't feel disjointed.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 20, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> There's nothing bad about a good paragraph post. I don't think you should have to post multiple paragraphs... every... single... time...
> It's hard because you can't apply hard and fast rules to how long your posts should be, but you need enough to give a visualization of everything that's going on so it doesn't feel disjointed.



Multiple paragraph Res are a bit rare and honestly kind of scare me off. Here's an example of something I might write when I'm in a good mood:

_The wolf perched on the rock outcropping over the subtle ravine, watching the sun fade in the distance. His thoughts wandered the various activities of the day, until he squashed them in favor of just watching the sun slowly melt into the distant, mountainous horizon. Though the sun died every evening, it did not matter in the end, for it was reborn the next day. He flicked an ear as he chased about that meaning in his head before concluding his meditation, and turned away from the sun and set off into the woods toward his den._


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Multiple paragraph Res are a bit rare and honestly kind of scare me off. Here's an example of something I might write when I'm in a good mood:
> 
> _The wolf perched on the rock outcropping over the subtle ravine, watching the sun fade in the distance. His thoughts wandered the various activities of the day, until he squashed them in favor of just watching the sun slowly melt into the distant, mountainous horizon. Though the sun died every evening, it did not matter in the end, for it was reborn the next day. He flicked an ear as he chased about that meaning in his head before concluding his meditation, and turned away from the sun and set off into the woods toward his den._


I only post multiple paragraphs in RP when it is an opening scene or a scene change. This example is beautiful.


----------



## Simo (May 20, 2018)

I love a good RP via DM/PM, and in a format that uses paragraphs, tells a story, includes humor, adventure, and has NSFW interludes. Post length varies, according to what is needed at the moment; sometimes a few lines suffice, others need more detail. To me, this has always been among my favorite parts of the fandom; I love writing, and see it as a kind of collaborative fiction. Plus, one can meld the very solitary act of writing with something social in the process. And, it's totally open-ended; you can do whatever the imagination allows. The hardest thing is to find somebody you 'mesh' with, so that it is reciprocal and mutually pleasing.

Also, I think the NSFW aspects are especially appealing, as one can do so many more things than IRL, and without the risk of things like disease, babies, and so forth : P


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (May 20, 2018)

Does anyone have any good jokes for me? The 7th graders in math keep begging me for jokes and I am having trouble coming up with some. They like dark and dirty humor.
I've tried Dave Chapelle's advice of coming up with the punchline first but it's so damn hard.
If you could give me some that would be great. Thanks!
Hati


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 20, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> I only post multiple paragraphs in RP when it is an opening scene or a scene change. This example is beautiful.



Thank-you! :3



Simo said:


> I love a good RP via DM/PM, and in a format that uses paragraphs, tells a story, includes humor, adventure, and has NSFW interludes. Post length varies, according to what is needed at the moment; sometimes a few lines suffice, others need more detail. To me, this has always been among my favorite parts of the fandom; I love writing, and see it as a kind of collaborative fiction. Plus, one can meld the very solitary act of writing with something social in the process. And, it's totally open-ended; you can do whatever the imagination allows. The hardest thing is to find somebody you 'mesh' with, so that it is reciprocal and mutually pleasing.
> 
> Also, I think the NSFW aspects are especially appealing, as one can do so many more things than IRL, and without the risk of things like disease, babies, and so forth : P



That sounds great! I guess I feel like I should be working on my own writing projects though, so sometimes it's hard for me to try and do a long lasting RP. I also feel obligated to do long, concise, and consistent responses, like there's an end in sight, and then it hangs over my head. I'm really good at stressing myself out >.>



Hatiblackwolf said:


> Does anyone have any good jokes for me? The 7th graders in math keep begging me for jokes and I am having trouble coming up with some. They like dark and dirty humor.
> I've tried Dave Chapelle's advice of coming up with the punchline first but it's so damn hard.
> If you could give me some that would be great. Thanks!
> Hati



I'm a furry, all I know are yiff and knot jokes, which they probably won't get.


----------



## Shoiyo (May 20, 2018)

It's been ages since I did an RP. I don't know if I would be any good anymore.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

So I had a massive argument with my boss today because he did the thing that violates OSHA policy I asked him not to do the 6 times he did it, that could potentially result in our store burning down. He initiated the argument and yelled at me for wasting company time by cleaning up the mess he made. He also accused me of bad work practices I don't do, but other members of the staff do. Think it is time to find a new job?




(subbed>dubbed, but I can't find it uploaded)


----------



## Dongding (May 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> It's been ages since I did an RP. I don't know if I would be any good anymore.


I have this one we should do where I slowly take off my shirt. I've never lasted long enough to get the dang thing off though.


----------



## Shoiyo (May 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I have this one we should do where I slowly take off my shirt. I've never lasted long enough to get the dang thing off though.



To be honest I'd be confused of what to do other than wait and watch patiently.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> To be honest I'd be confused of what to do other than wait and watch patiently.


I've been corrupted by too many corny NSFW comics to not have dialogue. I still don't like ERP. I'd much rather focus on other aspects, so I avoid it when I do D&D.


----------



## Dongding (May 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> To be honest I'd be confused of what to do other than wait and watch patiently.


I know, right? I'm always super relieved after I see the other person log out before I've finished my obnoxiously descriptive posts. I don't know what comes after taking the shirt off in sex!


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So I had a massive argument with my boss today because he did the thing that violates OSHA policy I asked him not to do the 6 times he did it, that could potentially result in our store burning down. He initiated the argument and yelled at me for wasting company time by cleaning up the mess he made. He also accused me of bad work practices I don't do, but other members of the staff do. Think it is time to find a new job?
> (subbed>dubbed, but I can't find it uploaded)


Maybe he wants the place to burn down. Maybe he has it insured. Have you thought about _his_ needs to put you  and all of his hard working employees out of a job to net $40,000+ in insurance fraud?  :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> Maybe he wants the place to burn down. Maybe he has it insured. Have you thought about _his_ needs to put you  and all of his hard working employees out of a job to net $40,000+ in insurance fraud?  :V


We are corporate.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I've been corrupted by too many corny NSFW comics to not have dialogue. I still don't like ERP. I'd much rather focus on other aspects, so I avoid it when I do D&D.



Erm... my dialogue is apparently really realistic... and I've had people think I was really, REALLY coming onto them several times because of the way I write dialogue. It's just I can really, really get into [sic] a character.


----------



## Simo (May 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> It's been ages since I did an RP. I don't know if I would be any good anymore.



Aw, but as a Skunk, I'm sure you could be brought back up to speed! It's sort of like riding a bike, after you haven't for a while...it all comes back to ya.

Also, maybe you could explore those space/sci-fi ideas you had, for your fursona/backstory; RPs can be a fun way, to test the waters, on new ideas.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2018)

So comfortable right now, can't move. What do?


----------



## Dongding (May 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So comfortable right now, can't move. What do?


Don't
Make grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So comfortable right now, can't move. What do?


Do you have obligations or need to use the latrine? If not, then I'd sits.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Don't
> Make grilled cheese sandwich.



Mmm grilled cheese.




 



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Do you have obligations or need to use the latrine? If not, then I'd sits.


That's the problem, but moving would make me sad.


----------



## Dongding (May 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's the problem, but moving would make me sad.


Make... egg.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Make... egg.


How make egg if no moves?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Mmm grilled cheese.
> 
> View attachment 32653
> 
> ...


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> How make egg if no moves?



roll chair over to stove
catch chair on fire to make egg
done


----------



## Dongding (May 20, 2018)

Make...


----------



## Simo (May 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I have this one we should do where I slowly take off my shirt. I've never lasted long enough to get the dang thing off though.



But when you do...look out, world!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> roll chair over to stove
> catch chair on fire to make egg
> done


Am not in arms reach of chair, need further instructions. 


Dongding said:


> Make...


----------



## Dongding (May 20, 2018)

Make...


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Make...


Well this certainly got disgusting.


----------



## Asassinator (May 20, 2018)

Yes it has.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2018)

Ewwwwww.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Make...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So I had a massive argument with my boss today because he did the thing that violates OSHA policy I asked him not to do the 6 times he did it, that could potentially result in our store burning down. He initiated the argument and yelled at me for wasting company time by cleaning up the mess he made. He also accused me of bad work practices I don't do, but other members of the staff do. Think it is time to find a new job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got proof of this shit? Record it some how and contact osha directly. If you got proof, and evidence, even a few photos or what not it should be enough to shake the tree, and if you get fired for trying to do safe work practices you fall into good territory of retiring early.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I have this one we should do where I slowly take off my shirt. I've never lasted long enough to get the dang thing off though.



Does the shirt go under or over the wolf costume?


----------



## modfox (May 20, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 20, 2018)

modfox said:


>


Fun fact the scat man has a stutter. He learned how to scat to overcome his speech impediment. Literally he wrote this song to inspire.

And if you listen to lyrics it's even obvious.

Also the reason why those with a speech impediment can sing without stuttering (usually) is due to the simple fact that part of the brain that does singing is different from the part that does talking. That's also why people's singing voices usually sound different from their normal speech. 

And that's today's shitty episode of bat facts!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Got proof of this shit? Record it some how and contact osha directly. If you got proof, and evidence, even a few photos or what not it should be enough to shake the tree, and if you get fired for trying to do safe work practices you fall into good territory of retiring early.


I have a photo gallery, and ya.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 20, 2018)

Ive been practising reading outloud and recording my Voice to hear where I get hung up on. I’m also thinking about trying some vocal excerises to see where else I get trapped. 

What’s great about my yeti mircophone is what it records is indentical to how I sound in my head. So that’s good.

If it seems like I’m angry and bitchy it is because I am pissed off. I am fighting this damn thing head on. This is literally war because I’m sick of being held back by my own body.  I’ve had moments where my flesh has felt like a prison. My mind wants to say so much but my throat and tongue squelch me.

I am sick of being in the silence due to fear. I am tired of being owned.


----------



## Asassinator (May 20, 2018)

modfox said:


>


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Ive been practising reading outloud and recording my Voice to hear where I get hung up on. I’m also thinking about trying some vocal excerises to see where else I get trapped.
> 
> What’s great about my yeti mircophone is what it records is indentical to how I sound in my head. So that’s good.
> 
> ...


Well you write and draw like a badass. So there is that.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Well you write and draw like a badass. So there is that.


mainly because those are avenues of creativity I've had to go down. Writing was for pure survival and drawing was a recent coping mechanism with my rather horrific bad break up. My passion has always been more of the stuff I can't do. I'm a very dramatic person, and honestly even though I've been an introvert at my core I am not. I am just held back due to the anxiety of not being able to speak well. This is a thing that I wish I could change. In the past two years i've gotten better at speaking, but there's many facets of speech I have had troubles with, and this infuriates me to no end.


----------



## Zamietka (May 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm a very dramatic person, and honestly even though I've been an introvert at my core I am not. I am just held back due to the anxiety of not being able to speak well. This is a thing that I wish I could change. In the past two years i've gotten better at speaking, but there's many facets of speech I have had troubles with, and this infuriates me to no end.


wow feels like I'm reading about myself there, I have some kind of psychological barrier that build up over the years when kids were laughing about the way I talk, and now it's so hard to break out of it and anxiety just makes me sound even weirder
it also got a bit better over the years so yay at least it's not like we get stuck in one place :v


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Afternoon, people. =w=


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon, people. =w=


Good morning, Yakamaru. ^-^ 
I should really be asleep... But I can't. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> Good morning, Yakamaru. ^-^
> I should really be asleep... But I can't. XD


Morning. 

Got stuff to do I take it?


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning.
> 
> Got stuff to do I take it?


No I just was really sleepy, went to lay down for a long time, and then without having slept any at all, was suddenly wide awake. XD
I justify staying up whole days occasionally by saying that usually after staying up for a day or so my convulsions happen less the next day.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> No I just was really sleepy, went to lay down for a long time, and then without having slept any at all, was suddenly wide awake. XD
> I justify staying up whole days occasionally by saying that usually after staying up for a day or so my convulsions happen less the next day.


Ah, ok.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2018)

Played 4 games of Dota2
Didn't win a single one. My luck has run out apparently >.>


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Played 4 games of Dota2
> Didn't win a single one. My luck has run out apparently >.>


Wouldn't that depend on what you're playing, how you're playing, why you're playing and whom you are playing with?


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Wouldn't that depend on what you're playing, how you're playing, why you're playing and whom you are playing with?


Shhh. Yaka. Everyone knows that's not how winning works. It's all about luck and flip of the coin and absolute definitions of what victory is without regard to what your intentions are.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> Shhh. Yaka. Everyone knows that's not how winning works. It's all about luck and flip of the coin and absolute definitions of what victory is without regard to what your intentions are.


Hmm. True.

Lets all blame the guy with the lowest ELO. :3


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. True.
> 
> Lets all blame the guy with the lowest ELO. :3


Hey! I vaguely know what that is!
That's where you take the mmmm off of Elmo and he becomes this:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> Hey! I vaguely know what that is!
> That's where you take the mmmm off of Elmo and he becomes this:


......

That is legitimately scary.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Wouldn't that depend on what you're playing, how you're playing, why you're playing and whom you are playing with?


I play with pubs..
As a support...
My wins depend on whether our Lord Almighty Gaben will team me up with good people

V:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I play with pubs..
> As a support...
> My wins depend on whether our Lord Almighty Gaben will team me up with good people
> 
> V:


Sounds like you need a decent carry, mate. 

I play a lot of Pangolier and Doom.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 20, 2018)

I feel pretty weak and worn out. My muscles just ache. Honestly I need to take it easy today.  Wish I could cuddle somebody. 

Kind of emotionally raw, probably because my delightful ex is coming back into town tomorrow.

A lot of bad memories and realizations are coming to the surface.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sounds like you need a decent carry, mate.
> 
> I play a lot of Pangolier and Doom.


Carry me to the Divine 6kmmr please


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Carry me to the Divine 6kmmr please
> View attachment 32672


Lmao. I'm more of an average Dota 2 player though. Haven't even played my 10 Ranked games for my placement yet.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Lmao. I'm more of an average Dota 2 player though. Haven't even played my 10 Ranked games for my placement yet.


I not even calibrated myself. I'm too scared at looking at the numbers confirming I suck balls :V
Around 3.5k hours clocked in and still haven't calibrated


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I not even calibrated myself. I'm too scared at looking at the numbers confirming I suck balls :V
> Around 3.5k hours clocked in and still haven't calibrated


I haven't really played that much Dota 2. A looot of League, Heroes of Newerth, Dota and other MOBA games though. 

They all follow the same formula, and are pretty easy to learn. My KDA with Pangolier is pretty fuckin' dope though. On average about 6-8/2/10 last time I checked.


----------



## Dongding (May 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


Make...


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I feel pretty weak and worn out. My muscles just ache. Honestly I need to take it easy today.  Wish I could cuddle somebody.
> 
> Kind of emotionally raw, probably because my delightful ex is coming back into town tomorrow.
> 
> A lot of bad memories and realizations are coming to the surface.


Sorry you're feeling so down. If you were in the Portland area I'd offer you could come over here for cuddles. I will cuddle anyone who does not scare me. 

Also to all of you on my AMA, sorry I didn't respond to all of your questions all in the inital answer response. I am an imbecile. My response should be edited to show answers to all my questions so far.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

Who is up for Warframe?


----------



## Mabus (May 20, 2018)

Why not Hearts of Iron 4? :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Eh. Titan Quest/Diablo II>Warframe.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 20, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> Sorry you're feeling so down. If you were in the Portland area I'd offer you could come over here for cuddles. I will cuddle anyone who does not scare me.
> 
> Also to all of you on my AMA, sorry I didn't respond to all of your questions all in the inital answer response. I am an imbecile. My response should be edited to show answers to all my questions so far.


Thank you. I’m just not in a happy place and there’s very little I can do about it which just makes it difficult.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 20, 2018)

That moment when four people have each other mutually blocked so a thread makes no sense


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Thank you. I’m just not in a happy place and there’s very little I can do about it which just makes it difficult.


Good luck with shit, man. Keep it upbeat. Look for shit to do. Be proactive. Use connections, +++.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> That moment when four people have each other mutually blocked so a thread makes no sense


How do you even have a thread at that point?  4 people is basically everyone that posts regularly on a thread.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Why not Hearts of Iron 4? :3


 I didn't see this post until now. 

I hear Hearts of Iron 4 is a damn good game. Seeing as it's a Paradox Interactive game I have always thought about buying it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> How do you even have a thread at that point?  4 people is basically everyone that posts regularly on a thread.



Sigh. Yep.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I didn't see this post until now.
> 
> I hear Hearts of Iron 4 is a damn good game. Seeing as it's a Paradox Interactive game I have always thought about buying it.


Game is good.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Game is good.


And it's on 60% sale, too...


----------



## Dongding (May 20, 2018)

I saw Prey for $16. I was considering getting it but I have a couple games to beat still so I can't justify it other than for fear of it disappearing from shelves entirely by being so worthless.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> And it's on 60% sale, too...


Go buy now.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 20, 2018)

Sunday evening, buh bye weekend.  
Gonna try and get some art-ing in before its gone.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sunday evening, buh bye weekend.


It's already monday here and I'm at work (Bummer)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sunday evening, buh bye weekend.
> Gonna try and get some art-ing in before its gone.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


I'm done leveling the godamn Furis on Warframe.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's already monday here and I'm at work (Bummer)


*cracks whip*
Back to work, slave :V




Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm done leveling the godamn Furis on Warframe.


Nice.  I might get back into Warframe sometime, but I burnt myself out when the "Plains of Eidolon" update came out.
What build are you running with?


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

*new challenger approaches*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> *cracks whip*
> Back to work, slave :V


Please no hurt. I promise to be good slave :V


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

Slappy boy


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> *cracks whip*
> Back to work, slave :V
> 
> 
> ...


I actually wasn't running any particular build. I've been going up ranks trying to get Lanka. Currently I'm seeing how I feel about frost though.


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

Ooooh it's an hour til monday. Also I love garfield, I go to the college the artist went to actually it's nice


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 20, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> View attachment 32693


Mondays cant be thaaaat bad...  Can they?



Mosie said:


> Ooooh it's an hour til monday. Also I love garfield, I go to the college the artist went to actually it's nice


Haven't seen you around here much.

How's it going?


----------



## Kiaara (May 20, 2018)

Tomorrow is the last real day of school! I'm ready to get the hell out of there


----------



## Asassinator (May 20, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Tomorrow is the last real day of school! I'm ready to get the hell out of there


This is my last full-day week! Then the last week is all half days.


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

@DeeTheDragon Just got done with a request that took me forever to color, it was a cyborg fox with wierd colors, and my photoshop system decided it wasn't gonna do what I wanted :,D


----------



## Lexiand (May 20, 2018)

I hate people. why does people always want to start a fight with me?


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

Cause you're a strong boi?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I hate people. why does people always want to start a fight with me?


I don't want to fite u T.T


----------



## Lexiand (May 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't want to fite u T.T


I don't want to fight anyone


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

Then go to the mall and look inside stores....and not buy anything like me


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 20, 2018)

Mosie said:


> @DeeTheDragon Just got done with a request that took me forever to color, it was a cyborg fox with wierd colors, and my photoshop system decided it wasn't gonna do what I wanted :,D


Nice nice.  I've yet to find an art program that will behave.
Did it come out well?


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 20, 2018)

How are folks today?


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

It looks decent, not what I wanted but the person loved it which I was glad about. I use the gradient tool to make a metallic effect but the way I was trying to color/how I drew it, the computer wasn't doing what I wanted, just being silly. 

I would post the pic but for some reason on phone it takes an ice age to do that


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 20, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I don't want to fight anyone


Sounds tough.
I'd chill and chat with you, but I have to head out for now.


----------



## Asassinator (May 20, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are folks today?


Good, I guess.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 20, 2018)

Mosie said:


> It looks decent, not what I wanted but the person loved it which I was glad about. I use the gradient tool to make a metallic effect but the way I was trying to color/how I drew it, the computer wasn't doing what I wanted, just being silly.
> 
> I would post the pic but for some reason on phone it takes an ice age to do that


And that's what matters the most, right?

If you're talking about posting it on the forums it could be the file-size limit.


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

Yeah I still have problems uploading images from my phone/images in general cause idk how to edit picture sizes or really cared to


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 20, 2018)

Mosie said:


> Yeah I still have problems uploading images from my phone/images in general cause idk how to edit picture sizes or really cared to



Hello mostly-new person


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

Ello @BahgDaddy


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

I forgot how absolutely broken a Stretch+Intensify Frost Warframe is.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's already monday here and I'm at work (Bummer)








Its my weekend now! <:


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

It's Monday in 2 minutes say your last words now


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 20, 2018)

Mosie said:


> It's Monday in 2 minutes say your last words now


I'm too late, Monday is already taking my soul.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 20, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm too late, Monday is already taking my soul.



We shall perish in flames together


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

Muhahahahaja


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2018)

Spoiler: Mondays


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Spoiler: Mondays



wat


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Spoiler: Mondays


 I laughed way too hard at that


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 21, 2018)

I JUST STARTED CRAFTING LEX PRIME ON WARFRAME!


----------



## Mabus (May 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> And it's on 60% sale, too...


60%?!!!! O.O
Get that shit!!!

*sends a trillion expeditionary forces to buy that game!!!!*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2018)

Afternoon, people. =w=



Mabus said:


> 60%?!!!! O.O
> Get that shit!!!
> 
> *sends a trillion expeditionary forces to buy that game!!!!*


Yush, 60%. Unfortunately my funds are insufficient this and next month.


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

Good Afternoon, Yaka!


----------



## Shoiyo (May 21, 2018)

I'll just sit here and pretend I know what's going on. And look handsome doing it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I'll just sit here and pretend I know what's going on. And look handsome doing it.


That’s me every morning. :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I'll just sit here and pretend I know what's going on. And look handsome doing it.


If you're not just sitting there looking handsome/sexy you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Shoiyo (May 21, 2018)

Aww, shucks.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 21, 2018)

Hi, everybody! How are you doing! Any news?

I have very important question! I hope for your help!

I saw subjects with advertizing of the drawings and suits.

And to what section I can add advertizing that we make metal rings and bracelets according to the individual sketch?

I will be very grateful for the help!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 21, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Hi, everybody! How are you doing! Any news?
> 
> I have very important question! I hope for your help!
> 
> ...


Oh hello :V
I was wondering where you've been :V


----------



## Dongding (May 21, 2018)

It's @WereWOLFovna ! :3

Probably in forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions
the art-sales and auctions section.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Hi, everybody! How are you doing! Any news?
> 
> I have very important question! I hope for your help!
> 
> ...





Dongding said:


> It's @WereWOLFovna ! :3
> 
> Probably in forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions
> the art-sales and auctions section.


^ What Dongding said. The arts sales and auctions section.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon, people. =w=
> 
> 
> Yush, 60%. Unfortunately my funds are insufficient this and next month.


My life in a nutshell. T-T


----------



## Guifrog (May 21, 2018)

Hello, Mr. Monday! *yawns*

I need to start editing a DVD. It's a slideshow with 1.434 photos; there's also a damaged photo to restore. 

Let's go, toodoom toodoom *♪*


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

*sounds of relief*

I JUST FINISHED MY "TWO-WEEKS-LATE" SCRIPT! And the presentation is tomorrow...

Welp, time to sleep and try to not get nervous tomorrow!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> *sounds of relief*
> 
> I JUST FINISHED MY "TWO-WEEKS-LATE" SCRIPT! And the presentation is tomorrow...
> 
> Welp, time to sleep and try to not get nervous tomorrow!


Good luck, man!


----------



## AppleButt (May 21, 2018)

I went to work this morning at six only to get there and discover I was actually off today. 

Mondays.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Mondays.


The bane of humanity's existence.


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Mosie (May 21, 2018)

Caught a really small frog today, maybe a tree frog but when I tried to put it on the tree it made a sky dive for it.....pics but fa doesn't like meeeee


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 21, 2018)

SUMMER FUCKIN BREAK Y'ALL


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 21, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> SUMMER FUCKIN BREAK Y'ALL


Almost there... just a couple of weeks to go...

*dies*


----------



## AppleButt (May 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> [/QUOT



I knew that was going to be the song before I even looked at the title! 



DragonMaster21 said:


> Almost there... just a couple of weeks to go...
> 
> *dies*



God the last two weeks of school before summer break were always the LONGEST


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 21, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Almost there... just a couple of weeks to go...
> 
> *dies*


downside is i start back early and i have a summer class ;-;


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> SUMMER FUCKIN BREAK Y'ALL


I HAVE MINE IN A WEEK!


DragonMaster21 said:


> Almost there... just a couple of weeks to go...
> 
> *dies*


No, don’t die! You’re so close...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I HAVE MINE IN A WEEK!
> 
> No, don’t die! You’re so close...


Hrrrgh-! 

I... will... survive!

*dramatic gasp*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 21, 2018)

Enjoy it while you still can because once you're in the working class, there will be no such a thing as summer break :V

#BitterAdult


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Enjoy it while you still can because once you're in the working class, there will be no such a thing as summer break :V
> 
> #BitterAdult


oh, so you WANT to VOLUNTEER to take my pre-cal class for me? thanks dude!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 21, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> oh, so you WANT to VOLUNTEER to take my pre-cal class for me? thanks dude!


You think I'd say no? V:
As long as parents pays for food and bills, I'll take that pre-cal class for you :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 21, 2018)

Hmm... So, I've been considering doing... I dunno, writing streams, I guess you could call them? They would not be streams, persay, but I was thinking that maybe I'd put up a link-share occasionally to Google docs and just let people comment on stuff as I do so. I'd probably also link to the previous entries in the story, just so people could keep up.

Would anyone be interested? I dunno, it's just a thought.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Enjoy it while you still can because once you're in the working class, there will be no such a thing as summer break :V
> 
> #BitterAdult


Lmao.


----------



## Mosie (May 21, 2018)

That's interesting @DragonMaster21 but I feel like you'd get some trolls. I've done this before with a friend for brainstorming a character and it's fun!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hmm... So, I've been considering doing... I dunno, writing streams, I guess you could call them? They would not be streams, persay, but I was thinking that maybe I'd put up a link-share occasionally to Google docs and just let people comment on stuff as I do so. I'd probably also link to the previous entries in the story, just so people could keep up.
> 
> Would anyone be interested? I dunno, it's just a thought.


Writing stream? Interesting idea.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 21, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hmm... So, I've been considering doing... I dunno, writing streams, I guess you could call them? They would not be streams, persay, but I was thinking that maybe I'd put up a link-share occasionally to Google docs and just let people comment on stuff as I do so. I'd probably also link to the previous entries in the story, just so people could keep up.
> 
> Would anyone be interested? I dunno, it's just a thought.


that'd be really cool! now you're giving me ideas


----------



## Mosie (May 21, 2018)

I've always wanted to do a drawing stream but I don't have an actual video camera, only my laptop and phone cameras but idk if they are that good focus wise


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 21, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hmm... So, I've been considering doing... I dunno, writing streams, I guess you could call them? They would not be streams, persay, but I was thinking that maybe I'd put up a link-share occasionally to Google docs and just let people comment on stuff as I do so. I'd probably also link to the previous entries in the story, just so people could keep up.
> 
> Would anyone be interested? I dunno, it's just a thought.



You'd probably get mostly trolls. You shouldn't open your writing up to that my criticism, imo.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You'd probably get mostly trolls. You shouldn't open your writing up to that my criticism, imo.


Hmm... true. 

Of course, I can always just transfer the contents of the doc to a different place and delete the shared one, if people start doing that.

I'll probably make a thread over on the writing section of the forums, and see where it takes me. I'll put a link to the thread here once it's up.

It wouldn't be today, though. I've got a concert in an hour.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 21, 2018)

Who needs summer breaks when you can buy booze and take paid vacation during a time of year when it isn't 90°F?


----------



## InvertSilhouette (May 21, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hmm... true.
> 
> Of course, I can always just transfer the contents of the doc to a different place and delete the shared one, if people start doing that.
> 
> ...



You could always do a Discord / Telegram group for it (first things I could think of).

That way you could somewhat regulate who gets access to it and perhaps even allow others to post their own stuff for feedback.

Regardless, a private backup copy is definitely a must, and good luck! I might take a peek myself if I get a chance. c:


----------



## AppleButt (May 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Enjoy it while you still can because once you're in the working class, there will be no such a thing as summer break :V
> 
> #BitterAdult



At least we won’t experience the feeling of having school the next day after a long break ever again


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Enjoy it while you still can because once you're in the working class, there will be no such a thing as summer break :V
> 
> #BitterAdult


Hey at least there's no waiting on school traffic. :V


----------



## InvertSilhouette (May 21, 2018)

No, if you’re driving at certain times of day you still have to wait on school traffic, it’s just mixed in with regular traffic. XD


----------



## verneder (May 21, 2018)

Hello, how has the fourm been holding up?


----------



## Dongding (May 21, 2018)

I killed everyone. Now there is only Dongding.


----------



## verneder (May 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I killed everyone. Now there is only Dongding.



Oh, Damn. A cleansing of the furry group?


----------



## Dongding (May 21, 2018)

I made them into soaps; expensive soaps.


----------



## Dongding (May 21, 2018)

On a side note would you like to buy some soap?


----------



## verneder (May 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> On a side note would you like to buy some soap?



Yes, of course.


----------



## Dongding (May 21, 2018)

Okay but I have to ship them with a children's school project that will be travelling the globe. It will eventually make it's way to you.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Okay but I have to ship them with a children's school project that will be travelling the globe. It will eventually make it's way to you.


This is a trap.


----------



## Mosie (May 21, 2018)

I like soap.....


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

I could either be the last to present today...

Or the first to present tomorrow...

It all depends on the speed of the people before me. I’ve even asked people to stall for me. I’m that desperate.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 21, 2018)

I'm conflicted.  I need this soap to cleanse myself of my sins.
But buying this soap might be sinful...




Asassinator said:


> I could either be the last to present today...
> 
> Or the first to present tomorrow...
> 
> It all depends on the speed of the people before me. I’ve even asked people to stall for me. I’m that desperate.


Be ready for anything, I say.  d:


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Be ready for anything, I say. d:


I’m done with all the scripts, slide, etc. And I’ve almost memorized everything. But I’d rather have more time to memorize (which is unlikely)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 21, 2018)

No wonder my dick feels good when rubbing with soap >:3c


----------



## Mosie (May 21, 2018)

Will this be the soap that grows fuzzy mold the more you leave it out?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 21, 2018)

Reporting that I am allegedly allive.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m done with all the scripts, slide, etc. And I’ve almost memorized everything. But I’d rather have more time to memorize (which is unlikely)


Well, at least if you go last on the first day, only the teacher will be paying attention to the presentation :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well, at least if you go last on the first day, only the teacher will be paying attention to the presentation :V


15 minutes until the presenting starts...

Not mine, but the class starts then.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> 15 minutes until the presenting starts...
> 
> Not mine, but the class starts then.


Knock 'em dead. (not literally)


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Knock 'em dead. (not literally)


I’ll try. Thanks for the encouragement! >w<


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 21, 2018)

verneder said:


> Hello, how has the fourm been holding up?



We constructed additions pylons


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> We constructed additions pylons


There is no cow level


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> We constructed additions pylons





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There is no cow level


Jaina did nothing wrong.


----------



## Dongding (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 22, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Jaina did nothing wrong.
> View attachment 32769


Papa Cairne :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 22, 2018)

I found a gif which describes my day quite well actually!





And that was before I went almost blind in one eye temporarily. Anybody else here have their right eye get extreme tunnel vision to the point where it looks like you're trying to look through the wrong end of a pair of binoculars or through a straw?

Its gone now, but my eyes are turning green. Today's been an absolute mess.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I found a gif which describes my day quite well actually!
> 
> 
> And that was before I went almost blind in one eye temporarily. Anybody else here have their right eye get extreme tunnel vision to the point where it looks like you're trying to look through the wrong end of a pair of binoculars or through a straw?
> ...


Holy shit.... hope things improve.


----------



## Asassinator (May 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I found a gif which describes my day quite well actually!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s horrible! I hope you feel better soon, batto! 

*hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2018)

There are so many things in life we take for granted. Take milk, for example: comes from the underside of another species, is something a staggering amount of us consume on a daily basis and is how many start their day. Which raises another question: I wonder how the first person discovered cow's milk? Do you think he/she just went over to the cow one day and pulled on the teet, or pulled a Tom Green?

Makes you think.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2018)

Helloooo page 2130 of Open Chat! :3

How are you goofballs today?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 22, 2018)

Tomorrow fill me with dread, I had a task which I needed to render overtime to get it done, my laziness made me impulsively go home. 

What
Have
I
Done?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tomorrow fill me with dread, I had a task which I needed to render overtime to get it done, my laziness made me impulsively go home.
> 
> What
> Have
> ...


A bad decision.


----------



## modfox (May 22, 2018)

Can i live?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 22, 2018)

modfox said:


> Can i live?


I dunno... Can you? V:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 22, 2018)

modfox said:


> Can i live?


Too late. Already living.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2018)

modfox said:


> Can i live?


Yes, you can. For now. :3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 22, 2018)

Was woken up instantly to go work on a car wasn’t even able to remove the crude from my eyes before doing so, and this was before I set my alarm to go off. So horray! I’m sleep deprived hit the ground running and hurt extra bad before my massage therapy session. At least my right eye hasn’t pulled the tunnel vision thing again.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tomorrow fill me with dread, I had a task which I needed to render overtime to get it done, my laziness made me impulsively go home.
> 
> What
> Have
> ...


Blame it on a computer! :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Was woken up instantly to go work on a car wasn’t even able to remove the crude from my eyes before doing so, and this was before I set my alarm to go off. So horray! I’m sleep deprived hit the ground running and hurt extra bad before my massage therapy session. At least my right eye hasn’t pulled the tunnel vision thing again.


Well at least yer eye isn't goofin' up on ya. Go pour some coffee down your face if ya can.


----------



## Dongding (May 22, 2018)

Irish coffee.

Also I guess that means you've got a job again at least. Same company?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 22, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Irish coffee.
> 
> Also I guess that means you've got a job again at least. Same company?


Nope still out of work :v I also got fucked out of unemployment too so horray!!! And there’s no jobs available around me.


----------



## Dongding (May 22, 2018)

Eat people. People are just walking talking food.


----------



## verneder (May 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Eat people. People are just walking talking food.



Yes, but what animal isn’t?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Nope still out of work :v I also got fucked out of unemployment too so horray!!! And there’s no jobs available around me.


Walgreens is always hiring on and off because of their employee turnaround...


----------



## Dongding (May 22, 2018)

verneder said:


> Yes, but what animal isn’t?


Good point. Don't be afraid to snatch people's pets for a nutritious snack later on.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Good point. Don't be afraid to snatch people's pets for a nutritious snack later on.


"Mommy, Steve the neighbor ran away with Fluffy! And I can smell something cooking!"


----------



## Astus (May 22, 2018)

I see furry people


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 22, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I see furry people


You can't see me. I am invisible. -wraps herself in her wings-


----------



## Astus (May 22, 2018)

Kurgarra Lilitu said:


> You can't see me. I am invisible. -wraps herself in her wings-



OwO who said that?


----------



## Scales42 (May 22, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> I see furry people


Oh my God! I do too


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 22, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> OwO who said that?


-unwraps wings-
Was the wind.
-rewraps wings-


----------



## Dongding (May 22, 2018)

Been playing KSP again these last few days. Commercial flights to the Mun are saving my space program right now.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Been playing KSP again these last few days. Commercial flights to the Mun are saving my space program right now.


Nice nice.

Now where can I reserve my private rocket-ship that I will use for totally normal and legitimate purposes?


----------



## Dongding (May 22, 2018)

Ah yes. Climb aboard money-er, passengers...



DeeTheDragon said:


> Nice nice.
> 
> Now where can I reserve my private rocket-ship that I will use for totally normal and legitimate purposes?



You may send me a cheque in the mail to the amount of 500 dollars to my discreet and somewhat suspicious PO Box.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ah yes. Climb aboard money-er, passengers...
> 
> 
> 
> You may send me a cheque in the mail to the amount of 500 dollars to my discreet and somewhat suspicious PO Box.


♫♪ _We're going on a trip, in our favorite rocket ship!_ ♫♪


----------



## Mosie (May 22, 2018)

I'm jealous of all yee who can post photos. My phone does not like to do such thing so I'll casually blame fa....how's the memes going


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 23, 2018)

Mosie said:


> I'm jealous of all yee who can post photos. My phone does not like to do such thing so I'll casually blame fa....how's the memes going


You can post photos just by using the web links (on here).. so if you have it posted online, it's usable here too.


----------



## Norros_ (May 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ah yes. Climb aboard money-er, passengers...



Real man don’t use separators


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 23, 2018)

I’ve had a headache all day on the right side of my head. I’m a bit alarmed after what happened yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2018)

Mmmm Mochachino.


----------



## Dongding (May 23, 2018)

You ever decide on something to eat that day I was trying to be helpful with suggestions?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I’ve had a headache all day on the right side of my head. I’m a bit alarmed after what happened yesterday.


That's not normal headache. Have tried restarting yourself? V:


----------



## Dongding (May 23, 2018)

Gotta push that button inside the little hole. Mika will help you. He has a short narrow implement.


----------



## Ramjet (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Gotta push that button inside the little hole. Mika will help you. He has a *short* narrow implement.


----------



## Norros_ (May 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He has a short narrow implement.



Looks like he showed his implements to everyone...

Everyone except me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Looks like he showed his implements to everyone...
> 
> Everyone except me.


I would show you but I require your  credit card numbers... Just to verify your age :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I’ve had a headache all day on the right side of my head. I’m a bit alarmed after what happened yesterday.


I think it is time to see a doctor.







Spoiler: Image Link



www.furaffinity.net: Pelican the Sci Fi Physician by Scritt by Pelican


----------



## Norros_ (May 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I would show you but I require your  credit card numbers... Just to verify your age :V


But you can get a credit card since 14...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> But you can get a credit card since 14...


WTF commrade!
#OnlyInTheMotherland


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> WTF commrade!
> #OnlyInTheMotherland


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32834


Da! :3

RAAAAAWR!

Also. I spot a vibrating birb on Twitter. OvO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999043774876614657


----------



## Norros_ (May 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Also. I spot a vibrating birb on Twitter. OvO



lol its my washing machine


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

I cant stop watching this


----------



## Guifrog (May 23, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I’ve had a headache all day on the right side of my head. I’m a bit alarmed after what happened yesterday.


I have migraine headache on the left side. It happens very occasionally, for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Ramjet (May 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Da! :3
> 
> RAAAAAWR!
> 
> ...




That birb needs to switch to decaf


----------



## Mosie (May 23, 2018)

guess i can only put images on laptop hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 32834


Sorry, but I'm more:


----------



## verneder (May 23, 2018)

My dog had a splinter in his paw today.


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2018)

verneder said:


> My dog had a splinter in his paw today.



Oh, Ow! Hope the pooch is OK, there.

It's odd how much a splinter in your foot can hurt; even a tiny one.


----------



## EmpressCiela (May 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, Ow! Hope the pooch is OK, there.
> 
> It's odd how much a splinter in your foot can hurt; even a tiny one.


I'd imagine it'd be worse than we'd normally assume since I think paw pads are more sensitive than normal skin. Don't quote me on that though XD


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I'd imagine it'd be worse than we'd normally assume since I think paw pads are more sensitive than normal skin. Don't quote me on that though XD



Yeah, I was wondering that, too...curious as to how we have an idea of what animals feel, and sense, but as we can never _really_ experience things as they do, it remains a kind of mystery, despite what science can explain. Maybe that is part of what makes being a furry so interesting: imagining, and exploring that mystery.


----------



## EmpressCiela (May 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Maybe that is part of what makes being a furry so interesting: imagining, and exploring that mystery.


Definitely can't argue with that


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 23, 2018)

Happiness is being an adult and going out to buy an ice cream cone simply because I want to. <:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

Work: Marazhu add biang on the order list
Me: biang?
Work: Yes, biang
Me: oh god not biang! Don't let me add biang! I might lose my job!
Work: Go do it
-Spends 30 minutes trying to write biang-


----------



## Norros_ (May 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Work: Marazhu add biang on the order list
> Me: biang?
> Work: Yes, biang
> Me: oh god not biang! Don't let me add biang! I might lose my job!
> ...


Biang is this thing?


Spoiler


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Biang is this thing?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes :V
One wrong stroke and it's unreadable


----------



## Asassinator (May 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes :V
> One wrong stroke and it's unreadable


Why do you need to draw it?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Why do you need to draw it?


We need to mass order ingredients for the new menu we're working on 
One of them is "biang" which is a special noodle in china. Given how china is particular about strokes, it could go wrong and I might order the wrong stuff


----------



## Norros_ (May 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes :V
> One wrong stroke and it's unreadable


You should take commissions for this
like sketch biang - $15
Colored biang - $20
Shadowed biang - $30
NSFW biang - +$10


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> NSFW biang - +$10


Like gang biang? V:


----------



## Rant (May 23, 2018)

What up bitches? I can drink again!! Whoooooo!!!! You all should totally have rum and cokes but do it like parrot bay passion fruit and Dr pepper or wolfberry and Sprite!!!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 23, 2018)

That sounds like a sugary headache. I’ll stick with jack n coke I think.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> That sounds like a sugary headache. I’ll stick with jack n coke I think.


Disgustang

I'll stick with tea or water :V


----------



## Astus (May 23, 2018)

Just drink straight 100% ethanol, you'll be fine... Probably...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Just drink straight 100% ethanol, you'll be fine... Probably...


This plus do 100% ethanol enema for added punch :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 24, 2018)

Rant said:


> What up bitches? I can drink again!! Whoooooo!!!! You all should totally have rum and cokes but do it like parrot bay passion fruit and Dr pepper or wolfberry and Sprite!!!


I got rum chata somewhere....


----------



## Ramjet (May 24, 2018)

Shit I gotta work tomorrow,why am I still up?
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....


----------



## Norros_ (May 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This plus do 100% ethanol enema for added punch :V


This either kills him or makes him immortal


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (May 24, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 24, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>



No give lots of fox


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 24, 2018)

Alot of my friends here seem to have disappeared from the face of the earth. 
I'm alone... again.


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Alot of my friends here seem to have disappeared from the face of the earth.
> I'm alone... again.


*hugs*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Alot of my friends here seem to have disappeared from the face of the earth.
> I'm alone... again.


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

It's 1:18AM. I get up in less than 4 hours... Better finish my energy drink and keep drawring.

I mean that "r" tho.

It's actually sort of liberating when you look at dwindling sleeping hours as free time instead knowing you won't sleep anyways. I have hours of fun now instead of "Ugh I have to get to sleep."

Only I will die.


----------



## Zamietka (May 24, 2018)

good morning everypony
i'm so bored udshgjk, and how is your thursday treating you all


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

Hate liiiiiife! I take "not needing sleep" back. 3: It's not liberating!

On a side note I'm almost done drawing the front reference for Dongding's new Sona ref. <3


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

On the plus side I semi-finished Dongding's frontal _out of costume_ reference.

WIP. (Lots to do. Sorry about the yellow backround. It's a placeholder background so I'm not editing white-on-white for his fleece on the background.)


----------



## Yakamaru (May 24, 2018)

Afternoon, you goofballs. =w=


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

Whutchu' think Yaka? Too MSPaint-ey, or charming? I can't decide myself but I'm not a fan of sketch/line/flatcolor style that I'm normally prone to.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 24, 2018)

Hmm.. Needs more white to balance out the other white. :3

I think he's good.


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

He's still subject to quite a lot of change but I think other than snout-shape and maybe losing the digi-legs, he's pretty much good like that.


----------



## Zamietka (May 24, 2018)

the yellow hurtssss why not go for blue background or green or brown or something


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

Lol I donno. I just chose yellow. It was different than white!


----------



## Zamietka (May 24, 2018)

van gogh intensifies


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Heyo, fellow denizens of the internet


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Heyo, fellow denizens of the internet


Hello Leo! How’s it goin’?


----------



## modfox (May 24, 2018)

*baps*
Hello you wolf. Sorry first wolf i see i bap


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

modfox said:


> *baps*
> Hello you wolf. Sorry first wolf i see i bap


Me or Leo?


----------



## modfox (May 24, 2018)

Fuck


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Well, between Brexit, rain, exams, and my brother being what can only be described as an utter twat, I'm good


----------



## modfox (May 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Me or Leo?


Leo


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 24, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Work, Apocalyptica concert tomorrow, more work


awwww, I am so jealous right now, my mom went to a halestorm concert though. So I am kinda sorta happy?


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Well, between Brexit


Wait, where do you live again?


Leo Whitepaw said:


> rain


I have that problem too. It sucks...


Leo Whitepaw said:


> exams


Good Luck! You’ll do good :3


Leo Whitepaw said:


> and my brother being what can only be described as an utter twat,


Ha! That’s how I think about my sister!


Leo Whitepaw said:


> I'm good


That’s great.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Uk


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 24, 2018)

hiya everybodies


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Uk


I’m going there in a week!


----------



## modfox (May 24, 2018)

Im here


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m going there in a week!


Sweet


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Sweet


I might see you and not know it


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

O.O


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

You wanna set up a time to meet or something?

If you see an Asian family and a boy with glasses, it might be me.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Perhaps, although my mother might have an objection to me meeting a 14yr old from Penang who I don't know well
 ._.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 24, 2018)

i dont think she'll say no


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

Whatever happened to your nasty horse wife Zyther?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 24, 2018)

i dont actually know what happened to my mistress. she had just got a puppy last time we spoke. oh now im all sad now


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

Well she was in the Species Facts thread droppin' compliments yesterday. Run to her!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 24, 2018)

*barges out the door* MY MISTRESS IM COMING


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

O.O


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 24, 2018)

These short "less than 5 character" responses makes me think


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Well, you see I could make long posts but I don't really have the time or creative energy to write long and overdetailed answers in every thread. It's a bit tiring and I could be doing something else instead of writing it, such as sinking a battleship in World of Warships, or revising for exams. Hell, you could be doing something more productive as well, instead of reading this, Like practising a hobby, reading a book, plotting to take over the world, training to become a stunt actor, writing an essay to obama about immigrants, scoffing your face with sweets, getting a life, etc. It sort of makes these long winded answers a bit tedious and thats why I don't do them


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

*Irony mode ~ Activate*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 24, 2018)

Well I'm glad you proved me wrong. :V people who cant make a decent conversation is one of my pet peeves in this fandom.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Yea


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

*UltraIronyMode ~ Activated"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 24, 2018)

Look for the bare necessities
The simple bare necessities
Forget about your worries and your strife
I mean the bare necessities
Old Mother Nature's recipes
That brings the bare necessities of life


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 24, 2018)

I got a mug.






Now when someone asks, I can always say I have drunk from a Leopard.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Well thats  something you don't expect to hear in the evening
"I've drunk from a leopard"


----------



## Yakamaru (May 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I got a mug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an ugly cup. Geez.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 24, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What an ugly cup. Geez.


Indeed, but the novelty factor and reaction you get will be worth it.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Indeed, but the novelty factor and reaction you get will be worth it.


True.


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

There was a tiny scuffmark on my phone's screen protector. I just tried to enlarge it with a reverse pinch...

Time to get off the phone.


----------



## Zamietka (May 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> There was a tiny scuffmark on my phone's screen protector. I just tried to enlarge it with a reverse pinch...
> 
> Time to get off the phone.



I do the same thing with newspapers and books sometimes

Time to label myself as an idiot


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 24, 2018)

Almost weekend time, yush!
I'll finally be able to sit with the cool kids :V




Dongding said:


> There was a tiny scuffmark on my phone's screen protector. I just tried to enlarge it with a reverse pinch...
> 
> Time to get off the phone.


I must be having deja vu because I swear I saw somebody put the same message in open chat before.  d:


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

Na


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

Yay, I finished a practice finals test. Since it wasn’t graded I just blew right past it.


----------



## Guifrog (May 25, 2018)

Markets currently limiting the number of bought items per person (on the photo attached it says up to 5 per item) due to a shortage of food. Also, many gas stations out of fuel.

I'm still a little confused about the matter, but it has to do with truck drivers on strike due to abusive adjustments of fuel prices and the huge amount of taxes. We rely a lot on highway network to have our daily needs and there still doesn't seem to be a reasonable deal among the parts, so the next days are kinda unpredictable. :/


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yay, I finished a practice finals test. Since it wasn’t graded I just blew right past it.


----------



## Lexiand (May 25, 2018)

I made memes again people





Only people who have seen Over The hedge and Zootopia will get this


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


Speed Racer is one of my favorite movies


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Speed Racer is one of my favorite movies


OMG *Shudder* Few films I'll call masterpieces but Speed Racer was definitely one of them. What a fantastic movie.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 25, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Markets currently limiting the number of bought items per person (on the photo attached it says up to 5 per item) due to a shortage of food. Also, many gas stations out of fuel.
> 
> I'm still a little confused about the matter, but it has to do with truck drivers on strike due to abusive adjustments of fuel prices and the huge amount of taxes. We rely a lot on highway network to have our daily needs and there still doesn't seem to be a reasonable deal among the parts, so the next days are kinda unpredictable. :/


Strikers gotta strike, but eaters gotta eat too. I'd look to see if there are any local farmers' markets.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 25, 2018)

got to use my yeti mircophone today and recorded some stuff without stuttering to badly. What ever. I'm getting a bit more comfortable and I have my set up streamlined to a single mouse button click.

Also learned that my favorite youtuber/idol died. RIP Totalbiscuit/ The cynical Brit aka John Peter Bain. Age 33 and due to cancer :c


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 25, 2018)

Is that a chick?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> got to use my yeti mircophone today and recorded some stuff without stuttering to badly. What ever. I'm getting a bit more comfortable and I have my set up streamlined to a single mouse button click.
> 
> Also learned that my favorite youtuber/idol died. RIP Totalbiscuit/ The cynical Brit aka John Peter Bain. Age 33 and due to cancer :c


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


First of all, that’s cute!

Second of all, I see you did the “25th May Pawprint on hand” thing. I’m talking about this:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

GOD! THE AMA'S!! 

WHAT HAVE I DONE?!! D:


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> GOD! THE AMA'S!!
> 
> WHAT HAVE I DONE?!! D:


*E V E R Y T H I N G.*


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 25, 2018)

Defvq?


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

the AMAs are gud


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2018)

There's something quite satisfying seeing an Android phone finally dethrone Apple's best iPhone in a speed test.


----------



## Norros_ (May 25, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> There's something quite satisfying seeing an Android phone finally dethrone Apple's best iPhone in a speed test


yeah... and it takes half of the year after X was released


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> yeah... and it takes half of the year after X was released


Yet the iPhone X is still superior in benchmarks. 

Kek.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 25, 2018)

AMAs are tacky :V


----------



## verneder (May 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Second of all, I see you did the “25th May Pawprint on hand” thing. I’m talking about this: View attachment 32970




That was a big thing on amino, everyone posting a pic of that stuff today, I just posted a picture of me flipping everyone off to parody it.


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Hi everyone! I already miss my friends... I dyed my hair again


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Are you one of those people with delicious _looking_ hair?


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Lol it used to be light pink, exactly like cotton candy, but no. My hair is straighter than I am!


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

I predict... purple.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My hair is straighter than I am!


I sense a 'subtle' hint about something


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Does anyone have really messed up eating schedules?

I don't like eating when I get up, then a lot of the time I don't eat lunch throughout the day. I basically eat a single large meal a day after work...

So unhealthy but I can't bring myself to eat throughout the day without literally forcing the mechanical processes physically through sheer will alone with zero satisfaction.


----------



## Zamietka (May 25, 2018)

kinda? I mean not many people like eating in the morning to begin with as far as I know

i don't eat lunch because I don't like people at work watching me eat *sobs*


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

hey kiddos, i'm not gonna post much so i can get "banned for spamming"


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Do you eat like Goku or something? lol


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Does anyone have really messed up eating schedules?
> 
> I don't like eating when I get up, then a lot of the time I don't eat lunch throughout the day. I basically eat a single large meal a day after work...
> 
> So unhealthy but I can't bring myself to eat throughout the day without literally forcing the mechanical processes physically through sheer will alone with zero satisfaction.


I kind of have a messed up schedule.

I wake up around 12.00, eat around 12.10-13.00, and eat again around 20.30 somewhere.


----------



## Zamietka (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Do you eat like Goku or something? lol


ye, I also destroy planets in my free time, how did u know


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

can we switch to another topic. 

like, can we make this more exciting? rather than this conversation.


----------



## Ginza (May 25, 2018)

How’s everyone doing this fine day?


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> hey niggas, i'm not gonna post much so i can get "banned for spamming"



I wish I could say ni- *gasp*

Not this time. That was close! For real though.

I wish white people could use the uncouth more ironically unsavory black people lingo that ends up being endearing when said in the right context.

Such a person would have to possess the ability to convey that context properly so obviously with not everyone capable of doing that, it's destined to stay that way just to be on the safe side. At least on the internet anyways.

People have gotten used to my unabashed _conversation pieces _at work. I find stereotypes hilarious and universally acknowledged regardless of the truth to them or not. (There's good and bad ones. They aren't all negative!) We spend quite a lot of time together out here. We see each other more than our actual families making us pretty close-knit. (Even pooling money together as gifts when someone's having a rough go.) I like prying and making fun of my friends but always in good taste. There's definitely still an edge to the topic of race in society however. People don't like acknowledging differences and I couldn't tell you why. The best conversations come from situations where you're both completely comfortable with the way someone else is and not being afraid to really get to know them.

I find when people treat others differently based on their race whether the nature of the behavior, kind or unkind, is disingenuous and a form of racism.


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I find when people treat others differently based on their race whether the nature of the behavior, kind or unkind, is disingenuous and a form of racism.


you're right. i can't say it.


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Aw YEAAHHHH!

Edit: You dang post editor! My post is out of context now!


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Aw YEAAHHHH!
> 
> Edit: You dang post editor! My post is out of context now!


who cares 

you're not my dad.


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

I am your dad... son. *Tear*


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I am your dad... son. *Tear*


i can do what i want... including looking at hentai, and stuff, etc.


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

I will allow you to watch hentai, son; under my strict supervision.


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I will allow you to watch hentai, son; under my strict supervision.


I'm gonna jump out the window and fly away.


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Before you go, give dada a little kiss on the cheek.

*Stubble*


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Before you go, give dada a little kiss on the cheek.
> 
> *Stubble*


*slowly starts to scream, as he is going to run away.*


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

You're grounded. No hentai for a week.


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You're grounded. No hentai for a week.


that's okay. i already know it's a sin


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Who don't have a sense of smell y'all? I don't...


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

no one does


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

Ginza said:


> How’s everyone doing this fine day?


Pretty good. I had some Cola. OwO

Aaand sitting at 104.4kg. only 14.4 left.


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Pretty good. I had some Cola. OwO
> 
> Aaand sitting at 104.4kg. only 14.4 left.


kilogram?


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> kilogram?


 Karats gold. He's getting his tooth capped pirate style. Y'ar.


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I predict... purple.


nah its red again


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Who don't have a sense of smell y'all? I don't...


I can't smell egg, chocolate, or cat pee


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I can't smell egg, chocolate, or cat pee


That's oddly specific. Everything is just air to me...

As a side-note apparently according to everyone critiquing smells my entire life and having no choice but to take their word for it, there's only 3 things that smell good on earth:

-Weed
-Popcorn
-BBQ.

Everything else smells like shit apparently...


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

this thread has been dead for an hour. 
what's the catch? i think i quite enjoyed quiet.


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That's oddly specific. Everything is just air to me...


Yeah... I got my teeth fixed today


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> this thread has been dead for an hour.
> what's the catch? i think i quite enjoyed quiet.


Do you have a problem with like, everything?


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Do you have a problem with like, everything?


Like yeah. Do you have to like say "like" everytime?!


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yeah... I got my teeth fixed today


In that case I'm going to whip you up a delicious dish of chocolate eggs fried in cat urine.


----------



## Galatur René (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Do you have a problem with like, everything?


Do not look directly at the troll. It is but a shadow of a shadow of a dream within a dream. Its essence is ephemeral and its thoughts are moot.


Dongding said:


> In that case I'm going to whip you up a delicious dish of chocolate eggs fried in cat urine.


That gave me a disgusting mental image.


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Like yeah. Do you have to like say "like" everytime?!


Yo chill dude, I'm a kid, not William fuckin Shakespear, lmaoooo


Dongding said:


> In that case I'm going to whip you up a delicious dish of chocolate eggs fried in cat urine.


 Uh no thanks, i'll pass


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Do not look directly at the troll. It is but a shadow of a shadow of a dream within a dream. Its essence is ephemeral and its thoughts are moot.


excuse me sir but i am NOT a troll. you must be mistaking me for an idiot. 


KiaraTC said:


> Yo chill dude, I'm a kid, not William fuckin Shakespear, lmaoooo


if you're a kid, then learn some lessons to understand me.


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Oh, and I even have a problem with Furaffinity banning people that did nothing wrong. I'm fucking pissed for those people that did it to me. 
Hopefully I do not meet the terrifying fate again.


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> excuse me sir but i am NOT a troll. you must be mistaking me for an idiot.
> 
> if you're a kid, then learn some lessons to understand me.


Hey look, I'm a kid but i'm not an idiot. I'm a catbee but I ain't a pu- Oh hey look, an apple


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey look, I'm a kid but i'm not an idiot. I'm a catbee but I ain't a pu- Oh hey look, an apple


Where? 

you're a catbee, and not a pussy? bitch don't lie


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Where?
> 
> you're a catbee, and not a pussy? bitch don't lie


Lol, I said I was a catbee, not a dog


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

does it look like i give two damns


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> does it look like i give two damns


idk I don't see any water anywhere


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Hoooooooo


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Hoooooooo


you're the bigger ho


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> you're the bigger ho


Why are you calling that nice man a garden utensil?


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Why are you calling that nice man a garden utensil?


because i can. what are you gonna call me?


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> because i can. what are you gonna call me?


Can I call you dad so you'll dissapear while going out for cigarets?


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

That would make you my grandson though Kiara....


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Can I call you dad so you'll dissapear while going out for cigarets?


i don't wanna disappear


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That would make you my grandson though Kiara....


I'm a girl


theawakening said:


> i don't wanna disappear


I'd call you step dad but I don't wanna get my ass beat


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'd call you step dad but I don't wanna get my ass beat


that's okay. i don't have a fetish like that, or even anything.


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> that's okay. i don't have a fetish like that, or even anything.


Eww fetishes... Cuz I totally don't know anything about that ahahah

Also that was a joke


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Eww fetishes... Cuz I totally don't know anything about that ahahah
> 
> Also that was a joke


i don't care


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm a girl


I wanted a grandson though. You are a vicarious disappointment to me.


----------



## AppleButt (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> i don't care



Yes you do.


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> i don't care


Using big text dosen't make you seem intimidating


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Yes you do.


peter rabbit sucks


KiaraTC said:


> Using big text dosen't make you seem intimidating


ok


----------



## Galatur René (May 25, 2018)

Anyone have any ideas on what song I should memorize? 
I was thinking something by Lady Gaga, but is that too cliché for someone as flamboyant as I am?


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Anyone have any ideas on what song I should memorize?
> I was thinking something by Lady Gaga, but is that too cliché for someone as flamboyant as I am?


nobody cares


----------



## AppleButt (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> peter rabbit sucks
> 
> ok



I know.  I just like the fox.


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Anyone have any ideas on what song I should memorize?
> I was thinking something by Lady Gaga, but is that too cliché for someone as flamboyant as I am?


Perfect Two by Auburn


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

i'm serious. 
i do not want to get fucking banned for "spamming" 
can't we chillax for now


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> i'm serious.
> i do not want to get fucking banned for "spamming"
> can't we chillax for now


You don't wanna get banned for spam then don't spam.
If you're worried then simply don't reply


----------



## Galatur René (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Perfect Two by Auburn


I'll check it out and see. Thanks for the suggestion, my little cat-bee friend.
And thanks for keeping this thread entertaining instead of so much empty air.
Your comments are most entertaining.


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> You don't wanna get banned for spam then don't spam.
> If you're worried then simply don't reply



but this thread is making me want to.


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> I'll check it out and see. Thanks for the suggestion, my little cat-bee friend.
> And thanks for keeping this thread entertaining instead of so much empty air.
> Your comments are most entertaining.


I keep things fresh when i'm hi- oh look an apple


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

theawakening said:


> but this thread is making me want to.


If you don't like it, Leave


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Anyone have any ideas on what song I should memorize?
> I was thinking something by Lady Gaga, but is that too cliché for someone as flamboyant as I am?



"Semi-charmed Life" is one of the better ones if you're talking about singing to yourself. I've never been disappointed.

Lake Shore Drive is another good one.

I want you back (Jackson5)

Those are a few punchy ones that just never got old for me. If our tastes are similar I can start naming off songs I've thought enough of to choose to learn the words to.


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> If you don't like it, Leave


fine, just don't tell me what to do


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Oh and I love you by Avril Lavigne
Could never go wrong with Avril


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Also "Fuck You" by CeeLo Green. lol


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 25, 2018)

Oh, hi.  It's this person again.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 25, 2018)

Extra long weekend time WHOOOT!


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Or Fuck You by that one chick I cant remember


----------



## Ginza (May 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Pretty good. I had some Cola. OwO
> 
> Aaand sitting at 104.4kg. only 14.4 left.



Nice! Keep it up! You’ll be there sooner than you think <3


----------



## Lexiand (May 25, 2018)

?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 25, 2018)

I like the version where the censored f-you with "fox news"  d:


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Anything by the Gorillaz you can manage to remember all of the badass hip hop portion to is a good choice as well.


----------



## Galatur René (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Perfect Two by Auburn


It's a wonderful song, but not quite the kind of thing that I would want to sing.
It's too sweet and pure for me to tarnish with my voice. 


Dongding said:


> "Semi-charmed Life" is one of the better ones if you're talking about singing to yourself. I've never been disappointed.
> 
> Lake Shore Drive is another good one.
> 
> ...


All very good. I tried to sing the Jackson 5 one but made a wash of it. I can't seem to fit my voice into that one without making myself feel terrible. 
And they weren't quite what I'm thinking of when I want to sing except for perhaps the Jackson 5 one.



KiaraTC said:


> Or Fuck You by that one chick I cant remember


Are you speaking of "Fuck You Very Much" by Lily Allen?! Because that song is most definitely the kind of thing that I would want to sing! I had forgotten about that song. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Simo (May 25, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Anyone have any ideas on what song I should memorize?
> I was thinking something by Lady Gaga, but is that too cliché for someone as flamboyant as I am?



I suggest "where did our love go", originally by The Supremes, but covered in a nice techo version by the group Soft Cell, very classic 80s group, and also, popular among gay folks. And, just a very good song. Thier version:


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 25, 2018)

If I had to chose one song that I could sing it would probably be "I'm not crying"

I really like the singing in the Flight of the Conchords songs.


----------



## Galatur René (May 25, 2018)

Currently the songs that I have downloaded into my grey matter integrated storage device which I can sing are:
Bad Romance
Some Say Love
Almost Human by Voltaire
Brains by Voltaire
Re: Your Brains by John Coulton
Slaughter Your World by Looking for Group

And I may be forgetting some of them but the point is...
I need to learn more songs that aren't about slaughter.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Nice! Keep it up! You’ll be there sooner than you think <3


Indeed. Body's adjusting to my daily activity levels too. 



SveltColt said:


> ?


?


----------



## DocNonsense (May 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> If I had to chose one song that I could sing it would probably be "I'm not crying"
> 
> I really like the singing in the Flight of the Conchords songs.


Ohhh man tears of a rapper is just unironically good to me


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 25, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> Ohhh man tears of a rapper is just unironically good to me


_*A new challenger approaches  :V
*_
Hey, welcome to the forums.  How goes it?


----------



## DocNonsense (May 25, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> _*A new challenger approaches  :V
> *_
> Hey, welcome to the forums.  How goes it?



Well people are friendly, and heck some people even know Flight of the Conchords songs....
It can only go downhill from here


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 25, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> It can only go downhill from here


You've joined a furry forums, there's nothing but down here  :V

Looking forward to getting to know you; most of the new members don't even get past forum introductions  d:


----------



## DocNonsense (May 25, 2018)

_Pffffft_
I appreciate it! also thats a shame, I wonder what becomes of them.....
Lost in the labyrinth of the forums, drifting aimlessly from thread to thread, like voiceless echoes they lurk.....

...Either that or they found something productive to do....
In which case screw em


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 25, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> _Pffffft_
> I appreciate it! also thats a shame, I wonder what becomes of them.....
> Lost in the labyrinth of the forums, drifting aimlessly from thread to thread, like voiceless echoes they lurk.....
> 
> ...


My best guess:
They all got eaten by Grues  :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 25, 2018)

So who plans on doing fun stuff to celebrate the extended weekend?


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

I'm on summer break
But my feelings don't take a break...


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm on summer break
> But my feelings don't take a break...


I have ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I have ONE MORE WEEK


I have to go pack now


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

Pack to where?


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Goin' to Joe's for the weekend.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 25, 2018)

Dragoneer sent me a private message, I feel flattered :V


----------



## Rant (May 25, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (May 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dragoneer sent me a private message, I feel flattered :V


I feel flattened


----------



## Kiaara (May 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Pack to where?


My dad's
I'll get to talk to the guy i've been trying to get with


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

Go get him Tiger. *Cat-scratch gesture.*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 25, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Anyone have any ideas on what song I should memorize?
> I was thinking something by Lady Gaga, but is that too cliché for someone as flamboyant as I am?


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 25, 2018)

How are folks?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 25, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How are folks?


Thankful for my 



Spoiler: antidepressants/anti-anxiety meds.


----------



## Galatur René (May 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>





Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Thankful for my
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: antidepressants/anti-anxiety meds.



Looks like you're two for two for songs I like and might sing,good sir!


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Is it against the rules to just use really big font all the time? I could be known around here for being the guy with the really big letters and I think that would be really neat. *THEY'RE EVEN BETTER WHEN YOU EMBOLDEN AND UNDERLINE THEM IN ALL CAPITAL LETTERS. THIS SHIT IS REALLY AWESOME YOU GUYS!!*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Is it against the rules to just use really big font all the time? I could be known around here for being the guy with the really big letters and I think that would be really neat. *THEY'RE EVEN BETTER WHEN YOU EMBOLDEN AND UNDERLINE THEM IN ALL CAPITAL LETTERS. THIS SHIT IS REALLY AWESOME YOU GUYS!!*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2018)

May I have your attention please: It has come to my attention that some furs in the fandom are not fulfilling their contractual obligations since joining the furry fandom, therefore I am obligated to remind everyone what those obligations are.







Have a nice day.


----------



## Asassinator (May 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> May I have your attention please: It has come to my attention that some furs in the fandom are not fulfilling their contractual obligations since joining the furry fandom, therefore I am obligated to remind everyone what those obligations are.
> 
> View attachment 33040
> 
> ...


It also says you have to have watched Zootopia in the smaller print


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> May I have your attention please: It has come to my attention that some furs in the fandom are not fulfilling their contractual obligations since joining the furry fandom, therefore I am obligated to remind everyone what those obligations are.
> 
> View attachment 33040
> 
> ...



That was never presented before me, and frankly if those were the terms and agreements presented my counter offer would have been a suggestion to have a very intimate moment with a cactus that may or not involve shoving said cactus into a specific hole. 

Does anybody here know the video editing program lightworks. I'm fucking struggling here. Basically I made a hundred or so cuts and filled gaps and now the program is so broken up into numerous segments. I want to make it whole again so i can simply go move on apply the effects I need, edit the audio volume, etc, etc. 

But I can't.


 
I've been googling and searching for hours, and the main forum is having an issue with captcha so I can't freaking post for help there. (OF COURSE) frankly I'm a bit upset at all of this BS .


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

Rant said:


>


I've actually watched that anime that came from. I can't remember its name but BOY was it good.


----------



## Asassinator (May 26, 2018)

I just found this cute gif online that looks like it was made by the blue insane wolf gif, but this one is way cuter.


----------



## Zamietka (May 26, 2018)

it's so cuteee
and hypnotizing


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> May I have your attention please: It has come to my attention that some furs in the fandom are not fulfilling their contractual obligations since joining the furry fandom, therefore I am obligated to remind everyone what those obligations are.
> 
> View attachment 33040
> 
> ...


Mine looked like this:




Should I be concerned?


----------



## Zamietka (May 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Mine looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well as you can clearly see Satan is also a furry so no harm done


----------



## Yakamaru (May 26, 2018)

Afternoon, people. :3

How are you today?


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

I donno yet...


----------



## DocNonsense (May 26, 2018)

Barely surviving, fighting against the heat of the sun and losing.
So like, an average summers day I guess?
This is why people invented iced tea........_so gooood_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It also says you have to have watched Zootopia in the smaller print


Always read the fine print.



DarkoKavinsky said:


> That was never presented before me, and frankly if those were the terms and agreements presented my counter offer would have been a suggestion to have a very intimate moment with a cactus that may or not involve shoving said cactus into a specific hole.


Sounds like a good time, but always ask if there are terms.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Mine looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm I believe that's the contract for the Furluminati, so different fandom.


----------



## drawain (May 26, 2018)

I feel like a silly child for fangirling over Batman Beyond again. Somehow my life is a sequence of fangirling from one thing to another back in circles. x_x But I guess that's ok.


----------



## Rant (May 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I've actually watched that anime that came from. I can't remember its name but BOY was it good.


Paprika!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2018)

drawain said:


> I feel like a silly child for fangirling over Batman Beyond again. Somehow my life is a sequence of fangirling from one thing to another back in circles. x_x But I guess that's ok.


Oh the good memories


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

drawain said:


> Batman Beyond


Was pretty good actually. I like the concept of aging heroes.


----------



## drawain (May 26, 2018)

I was so fascinated by it when I was a child. The heavy wellpaced intro, the dark vibe. And in general, I was such a sucker for sci-fi. I also played the Jak series as child, my first racing game was WipeOut for PS1 and my favorite TV series was Oban Star Racers.
I remember being really impressed by the batsuit design. It has just such a strong shape language. And I possibly loved it because I had such an obsession with dragons and his ears kinda looked like horns, then the wings and all. Nowadays I'm just mildly sexually confused when I look at the design. :'D


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2018)

Batman has always run that dystopian works vibe and Batman beyond is no short of that :V

It's just funny sometimes that most of Gotham's problem is caused by Batman's ever growing company


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 26, 2018)

Just gonna recommend a band to anyone who wants to listen to some GUD MUSIKZ
Set It Off
They do a lot of emo stuff. I’m sure I know a certain user on here that would enjoy them ^u^


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

_na na na na na na na na_

I'm becoming delirious, maybe I should go back to sleep  d:


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

You forgot a na...

Edit: Also I saw a pretty cool truck yesterday. It's a rolling chemical lab.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You forgot a na...


_♫♩ katamari damacy ♫♩_

d:


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> _♫♩ katamari damacy ♫♩_
> 
> d:


Oh I thought you were doing the 70s Adam West Batman series transition melody between scenes.

If you were it would have been: *Ahem*

Na na na na na na na na na.

;3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

That's a dope-sounding truck by the way.  What sort of stuff do they use it for?


----------



## Kiaara (May 26, 2018)

Hello and good morning


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 26, 2018)

G'evening~


----------



## Massan Otter (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh I thought you were doing the 70s Adam West Batman series transition melody between scenes.
> 
> If you were it would have been: *Ahem*
> 
> ...



It pains me that none of the cinematic Batman reboots of the last couple of decades have played up the kitsch, campy aesthetic of this series.  They could have got the B52s or someone to record a new version of that theme.  
It can't just be me who would sincerely and unironically love that, surely?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 26, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> Barely surviving, fighting against the heat of the sun and losing.
> So like, an average summers day I guess?
> This is why people invented iced tea........_so gooood_



Yep.. iced tea is very awesome; enjoy a glass on me :


----------



## Galatur René (May 26, 2018)

drawain said:


> I feel like a silly child for fangirling over Batman Beyond again. Somehow my life is a sequence of fangirling from one thing to another back in circles. x_x But I guess that's ok.


I know this is going to seem ironic coming from me. 
But I see no reason it would be silly to ever fangirl over Batman. 
Batman. Is. The best. 
Everything batman, so much batman, I simply cannot get enough of Batman.


----------



## Kiaara (May 26, 2018)

I am hungry but theres no milk for breakfast


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It pains me that none of the cinematic Batman reboots of the last couple of decades have played up the kitsch, campy aesthetic of this series.  They could have got the B52s or someone to record a new version of that theme.
> It can't just be me who would sincerely and unironically love that, surely?


It was literally barebones 12 bar blues. :3


----------



## Galatur René (May 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I am hungry but theres no milk for breakfast


Perhaps try poached eggs on toast?


----------



## Massan Otter (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It was literally barebones 12 bar blues. :3



Yeah, with twangy guitars, falsetto harmony vocals and a go-go beat.  Perfection!


----------



## Simo (May 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It pains me that none of the cinematic Batman reboots of the last couple of decades have played up the kitsch, campy aesthetic of this series.  They could have got the B52s or someone to record a new version of that theme.
> It can't just be me who would sincerely and unironically love that, surely?



Agreed. The series was much more fun. I mean, they even had Liberace play a villain once. There's no topping that for camp. Bring back the fun Batman!


----------



## DocNonsense (May 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Agreed. The series was much more fun. I mean, they even had Liberace play a villain once. There's no topping that for camp. Bring back the fun Batman!


It'd be nice just to have some variety in it for a change, rather than _the same thing done over and over, _where it just loses a piece of its originality every step.

I suppose they try to play it safe and just stick to what they think works but it just gets SO BORING!


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yeah, with twangy guitars, falsetto harmony vocals and a go-go beat.  Perfection!


You know it's a good song generally even on a country station if it starts with 12 bar blues. It's like the soul of rock and roll.

Also @DeeTheDragon

I honestly don't know. As it would pertain to that specific work-scope, my assumption would be reading PH levels, volume, and flow rate.

It's obscenely large and an ATV to get into remote locations in muskeg so I think it's probably overkill for what it's doing currently on the side of that road.

The job is to inject chemical into a mix of water and boilerfeed, boil it into steam making the chemical airborn, and they're just injecting corrosive steam to soften debris clinging to the walls of the tank for later removal with automated water blasting tools. Probably me...


----------



## Kiaara (May 26, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Perhaps try poached eggs on toast?


I did that 
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Simo (May 26, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> It'd be nice just to have some variety in it for a change, rather than _the same thing done over and over, _where it just loses a piece of its originality every step.
> 
> I suppose they try to play it safe and just stick to what they think works but it just gets SO BORING!



Yeah, I'd agree. As a comic collector, there's a certain whimsicality it had from the late 1940s through the 1960s, and into the 70s; reading early Penguin and Joker stories (usually in reprinted format, due to the cost), it seems that they have taken out a lot of quirky humor, and made it more and more melodramatic. So some variety would be nice.

Oddly, too, I don't tend to like live action super-hero movies; maybe I am weird, but I always wish they'd simply do full length animated features, instead: something seems 'off', to me, when I see comics translated into live action. Hard to say exactly why.


----------



## DocNonsense (May 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I'd agree. As a comic collector, there's a certain whimsicality it had from the late 1940s through the 1960s, and into the 70s; reading early Penguin and Joker stories (usually in reprinted format, due to the cost), it seems that they have taken out a lot of quirky humor, and made it more and more melodramatic. So some variety would be nice.
> 
> Oddly, too, I don't tend to like live action super-hero movies; maybe I am weird, but I always wish they'd simply do full length animated features, instead: something seems 'off', to me, when I see comics translated into live action. Hard to say exactly why.


I'd agree, I'm _very_ aware I'm watching a movie, its a lot harder to get immersed....most of the full length feature animations just seem.....more authentic?


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Lots of good chatter today. <3

Edit: Oh Jesus. I've been getting cushy jobs and the supervisors are starting to go out of their way to please me. (They know I want to quit.) If this continues, I don't think I'll fight being a bootlicker. It has it's perks lol.


----------



## DocNonsense (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lots of good chatter today. <3
> 
> Edit: Oh Jesus. I've been getting cushy jobs and the supervisors are starting to go out of their way to please me. (They know I want to quit.) If this continues, I don't think I'll fight being a bootlicker. It has it's perks lol.


:O
What job is zis?
and where do I sign up?


----------



## Kiaara (May 26, 2018)

UGH I got my teeth fixed but now they hurt worse


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You know it's a good song generally even on a country station if it starts with 12 bar blues. It's like the soul of rock and roll.
> 
> Also @DeeTheDragon
> 
> ...


Learning is fun  :3




Simo said:


> Oddly, too, I don't tend to like live action super-hero movies; maybe I am weird, but I always wish they'd simply do full length animated features, instead: something seems 'off', to me, when I see comics translated into live action. Hard to say exactly why.


Speaking of which, does anybody have suggestions for newer comic-style animated features or movies?  I heard that ThunderCats is coming back or something.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> UGH I got my teeth fixed but now they hurt worse


The pain will go away.  Better to be hurt by getting your teeth fixed than to run into bigger problems and have to get them fixed anyways.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lots of good chatter today. <3
> 
> Edit: Oh Jesus. I've been getting cushy jobs and the supervisors are starting to go out of their way to please me. (They know I want to quit.) If this continues, I don't think I'll fight being a bootlicker. It has it's perks lol.


Good to hear.  A little bit of pushing can go a long way with supervisors/bosses.


----------



## DocNonsense (May 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> UGH I got my teeth fixed but now they hurt worse


I know someone that _routinely_, and I'm talking 6 times a year has to either get teeth removed,  has problems with dying nerve endings in their mouth, or their teeth will just split open randomly. Their goal is to essentially earn enough money to have their entire set replaced 

This stuff is no joke and you have my sympathies, I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> I know someone that _routinely_, and I'm talking 6 times a year has to either get teeth removed,  has problems with dying nerve endings in their mouth, or their teeth will just split open randomly. Their goal is to essentially earn enough money to have their entire set replaced
> 
> This stuff is no joke and you have my sympathies, I hope it gets better soon!


One of my molars split about 3 years ago. I haven't been to the dentist and it doesn't feel different or affect me in any way other than licking it a whole lot... I can still chew ice etc with no pain.

Gonna be a bad bad day when it goes for real. 3:


----------



## DocNonsense (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> One of my molars split about 3 years ago. I haven't been to the dentist and it doesn't feel different or affect me in any way other than licking it a whole lot... I can still chew ice etc with no pain.
> 
> Gonna be a bad bad day when it goes for real. 3:


Oooooooh man, I'm glad they haven't been bothering you since but yeah....all this teeth talk is reminding me to get my wisdom teeth checked 
Body, why can't you take care of yourself _for _me....


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> :O
> What job is zis?
> and where do I sign up?


It's called industrial services. I'm in the pressure and vacuum division. I'm trying to move to the chemical division lately since it's more detail oriented and civilized. Paid for expertise. It's so close.

Even if I don't get it with my current company, I have a second job lined up where they flat out said they'll give me the position if I switch coveralls.

Been very exciting these last 2 or 3 months. Some big changes are about to happen for me. <3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yep.. iced tea is very awesome; enjoy a glass on me :


Make it long island.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

in the final stretches of editing the video. Had to export out everything
So thats 3 video files... UGH... this program I'm not starting to like it.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

I'va always really hated computer mumbo jumbo. It's so arbitrary and illogical most of the time. I'd rather work on a car.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

Also it wrong when I see this image my first thought was

"and the ship sets sail!"







U mah now kiff


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> in the final stretches of editing the video. Had to export out everything
> So thats 3 video files... UGH... this program I'm not starting to like it.


Lightworks?  I've messed with that before; and then summarily stopped messing with it.
You have my empathies.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Lightworks?  I've messed with that before; and then summarily stopped messing with it.
> You have my empathies.


might try to see if I can budget out getting adobe software to actually fucking work on this shit as this is just absurd.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Also it wrong when I see this image my first thought was
> 
> "and the ship sets sail!"
> 
> ...


That picture made me sooo happy for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Kiaara (May 26, 2018)

I'm getting my hair cut _short _tuesday


----------



## Rant (May 26, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> I'd agree, I'm _very_ aware I'm watching a movie, its a lot harder to get immersed....most of the full length feature animations just seem.....more authentic?


There's also a much greater level of artistic freedom and things can be animated into very fluid movements and scenes. It's so much better then real people. Real actors and actresses are pushed as the _reason_ to even watch a movie.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Hey what happens when you accidentally unlike something and then relike it? Do the poster get a notification for each or just the second like, or neither?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Hey what happens when you accidentally unlike something and then relike it? Do the poster get a notification for each or just the second like, or neither?


Shall I spam you to find out?  :V


----------



## Rant (May 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Shall I spam you to find out?  :V


I did it 3 times


----------



## DocNonsense (May 26, 2018)

Rant said:


> There's also a much greater level of artistic freedom and things can be animated into very fluid movements and scenes. It's so much better then real people. Real actors and actresses are pushed as the _reason_ to even watch a movie.


_Exactly my thoughts,_ its far less restrictive, and on the subject of acting - as long as the voice acting is good - people rarely care _who _is doing it, unless of course someone is expected to reprise a role
But yeah, it captures the imagination in a way no live action film can come close to doing.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Shall I spam you to find out?  :V


Yeah! I wanna see!


----------



## Massan Otter (May 26, 2018)

What happened?


----------



## Rant (May 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> What happened?


Nothing. Go away.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Just says I had a post liked once...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Lightworks?  I've messed with that before; and then summarily stopped messing with it.
> You have my empathies.


good thing I fucking checked it managed to fuck up the audio on one of the imports. theres a random blip where one channel is louder than the other one and its NOT coming from the raw file.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

Rant said:


> I did it 3 times


To me?  I only got one notification.
They probably have multiple things to help prevent notification spam.

edit:  Boy am I slow on the trigger today.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> good thing I fucking checked it managed to fuck up the audio on one of the imports. theres a random blip where one channel is louder than the other one and its NOT coming from the raw file.


The pain...  I feel it...

Wish I could help, but I haven't used the program in many years and I've forgotten all about it.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

I just heard like, a god damn ghost-noise. Sounded like someone clearing their throat behind me. I can't imagine what made it given my surroundings...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

okay can somebody explain this to me How an audio rip can suddenly gain like half a millesecond of time to it!? LIKE WTF ITS TAKEN FROM THE SAME SOURCE WTF this is really starting to piss me the fuck off!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> okay can somebody explain this to me How an audio rip can suddenly gain like half a millesecond of time to it!? LIKE WTF ITS TAKEN FROM THE SAME SOURCE WTF this is really starting to piss me the fuck off!


Audio encryption.  I'm a computer scientist and even that area is voodoo magic to me  d:


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Audio encryption.  I'm a computer scientist and even that area is voodoo magic to me  d:


Had to go into audacity reimport the video file and zoom in literally .05 of a millesecond of silence was at the begining of the audio track. I removed that  now its .01 millesecond ahead. Looks synced so i don't give a fuck anymore this is infuriating I think I may just suck it up and buy a subcription to adobe primier and just get on with it.

I fucking HATE the idea of renting software, like it boils my fucking blood, but fucking lightworks has pissed me off to no end. This literal 6 hours of bullshit could have been avoided if the program had a way to MERGE segments together after cutting, or be ALLOW you to apply affects and audio addicts across the entire track.

You can't do those because the people who made lightworks are stuck in an old time analog movie mindset. And half of the features are cut out of the free one anyways so fuck that program.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Also it wrong when I see this image my first thought was
> 
> "and the ship sets sail!"
> 
> ...


Mun is my OTP if it helps the Korea situation.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

@DeeTheDragon 

I dug up more info on that truck since I had a bit of work in that area. I guess it's a giant steamer as well, capable of flash-steaming water at 3000Liters per minute. I thought they had another unit supplying the steam but I was mistaken. The hydrovac unit was simply providing the chemical they're using at the flow rate that the rolling lab/steamer requires it.

That's ridiculous... Essentially you couldn't find a water unit capable of keeping up with it at full steam unless you wanted to go find something brutally specialized. Obviously they aren't running it that hard for the job, but I really want to go inside of it and check it out. I should have but I had shit to do lol.


----------



## Lexiand (May 26, 2018)

whats going on open chat
Ready for memes?
No?
Good because I don't have any


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Lexiand (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


oh.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Now there's two of them lol. It's a double decker.

Edit: I feel an incoming ban...

Double Edit: What is this? God damn _Ice Cream Poo Hour_ in Open Chat? Talk furries, or you'll soon figure out I'm an empty shell of a person and I'm only capable of playing off of other people's conversations like a fuckin' barnacle on a ship's hull.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 27, 2018)

Again I will be gone from you, at least for three weeks. Food in a motocross over the country. It will be my first such travel. I don't know as I will sustain this way. We will have 14 stops - 14 cities. The way will take about 14-16 days there. Then it is expensive back. I go from Saki to Abkhazia. With a motor club Night Wolves. I plan to make a large number of video and photos.


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Again I will be gone from you, at least for three weeks.


That sounds like fun. Be safe! :3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 27, 2018)

What is this chat? It looks like fun!
Is it all the things?


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Want some ice cream? lol


----------



## zenmaldita (May 27, 2018)

I found something amusing ))
my friend calls em EliEli, ZiZi, Zaza, and Beth.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Want some ice cream? lol



Oh god no!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 27, 2018)

I am having a conundrum. Do I a. Draw something now b. Play Ark c. Clean my apartment and do laundry or d. pack like im suppose to.


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

It's 2:10AM and I get up at 5AM...

*I* would suggest playing Ark. Don't be like me. 3':


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It's 2:10AM and I get up at 5AM...
> 
> *I* would suggest playing Ark. Don't be like me. 3':



Thats exactly what I ended up doing. I woke up 7:30am my time so :') plenty of time in the day to do my chores and pamper myself after a hard couple weeks of work


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 27, 2018)

Ah, nothing like crawling through 10 pages of spam last night to start a sunday


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 27, 2018)

I'm popufur now :V


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 33116
> 
> I'm popufur now :V



Wow congrats


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2018)

I don't know whether I should be amazed or terrified this exists.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't know whether I should be amazed or terrified this exists.



... I want this.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 27, 2018)

But I dont want to pay for obvious youtube bait.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> ... I want this.


I want some of that Fus-Doh Beer, knock your foes down with a single burp.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 27, 2018)

Actually thats a point, are there any decent furry youtubers around?


----------



## Asassinator (May 27, 2018)

Well, I like to watch this person called Quartz Husky. His old fursona called Fjord Frost had a long run on his channel, and the videos of him are hilarious


----------



## AppleButt (May 27, 2018)

Push buttons to receive fox.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2018)

I don't watch much of 2's rants but with the amount of disparity and political discord in the fandom lately I found this rather informative, and dare I say, even a little inspiring.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Make it long island.


Here you go :


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2018)

*burps*


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Here you go :


NO! It must be longer...


----------



## Norros_ (May 27, 2018)

Ordered Ultra Sun, my first Pokémon game ever
It’s fairly exciting, Im not sure I’m ready to lose my pokevirginity...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 27, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Ordered Ultra Sun, my first Pokémon game ever
> It’s fairly exciting, Im not sure I’m ready to lose my pokevirginity...


Omg! Let's be best furiends :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 27, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Ordered Ultra Sun, my first Pokémon game ever
> It’s fairly exciting, Im not sure I’m ready to lose my pokevirginity...


_-get a shiny charizard with perfect EV/IV
-lose all urge to play forever_

Once you have achieved transcendence, you will truly complete pocket monsters.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't watch much of 2's rants but with the amount of disparity and political discord in the fandom lately I found this rather informative, and dare I say, even a little inspiring.


This video really made me upset of what we have become.


----------



## Norros_ (May 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Omg! Let's be best furiends :V


hmm, I thought I already added your FC...


----------



## Zamietka (May 27, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Ordered Ultra Sun, my first Pokémon game ever
> It’s fairly exciting, Im not sure I’m ready to lose my pokevirginity...


ohhh imma start playing ultra moon soon too owo


----------



## Rystren (May 27, 2018)

*floats in*


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

*Ties string*


----------



## Rystren (May 27, 2018)

How's everyone's day?


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Slavin' away eating sandwiches in a pickup truck.


----------



## Rystren (May 27, 2018)

Sounds better than mine . Lol


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 27, 2018)

Makin' rice~


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Rice is icky.


----------



## Rystren (May 27, 2018)

Not if you serve it with something


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

So you're saying you don't like rice either. ;3 You like the stuff on top lol.


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

PB, whatchu' puttin' on top that aint icky?


----------



## Rystren (May 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So you're saying you don't like rice either. ;3 You like the stuff on top lol.


It's called eating it all at once. Lol


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 27, 2018)

...

Rice is heaven.

No matter what you put it in/ fail to put it in.


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Psh. I only eat ingredients. When I make a cake, I start by eating the bag of flour.


----------



## Rystren (May 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Psh. I only eat ingredients. When I make a cake, I start by eating the bag of flour.


I can only imagine you making my pasta.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Psh. I only eat ingredients. When I make a cake, I start by eating the bag of flour.


well, each to their own and all that


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Rystren said:


> I can only imagine you making my pasta.


Drinking the boiling water is the worst part...

Edit: My job today is to eat sandwiches and drink way too much drinks... I love chem-work.


----------



## Rystren (May 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Drinking the boiling water is the worst part...
> 
> Edit: My job today is to eat sandwiches and drink way too much drinks... I love chem-work.


Don't forget the Sherry


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Dry camp. ;3 They were fresh out.


----------



## Rystren (May 27, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Waiting for that dumb Mr Fox. I have a GIFt for him.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2018)

I have a gifT for Mr. Fox too. :3


----------



## Rystren (May 27, 2018)

I'm the meantime


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't watch much of 2's rants but with the amount of disparity and political discord in the fandom lately I found this rather informative, and dare I say, even a little inspiring.


This is what happens when you introduce confirmation bias and Cherry picking to any discussion.
dogpatch.press: Discord bans Altfurry hate speech – see what they’re hiding with a leaked organizer phone call.
He has a habit of doing this, and makes hasty generalizations about the left based on the cancer that is Twitter. YouTube pundits are rarely well informed on either side of the argument, and usually put entertainment above good argument.
EDIT: I should be fair; he also stereotypes the political right too.


----------



## theawakening (May 27, 2018)

we're going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 27, 2018)

theawakening said:


> we're going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship


*!Zooming through the sky, Little Einsteins!*


----------



## theawakening (May 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *!Zooming through the sky, Little Einsteins!*


*sTOP STOP STOP NOnonoNONONO*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 27, 2018)

theawakening said:


> *sTOP STOP STOP NOnonoNONONO*


----------



## Simo (May 27, 2018)

Geez, I have never had as many people on block, before...in fact, till a couple of months ago none. But it is becoming increasingly hard for me to have much fun, posting here. I enjoy meeting new folks, and friends I've made, but all the 'Nazis aren't so bad', pro-alt right crap could stop anytime, and I'd be happy. Brings me down, as well, to see so many furs having to always be right; and just the sheer level of smarminess and the overall lack of manners.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, I have never had as many people on block, before...in fact, till a couple of months ago none. But this it is becoming increasingly hard for me to have much fun, posting here. I enjoy meeting new folks, and friends I've made, but all the 'Nazis aren't so bad', pro-alt right crap could stop anytime, and I'd be happy. Brings me down, as well, to see so many furs having to always be right; and just the sheer level of smarminess and the overall lack of manners.



Not to mention people have a complete inability to admit their own mistakes and try to do better in the future. It's just "Oh yep you're getting the boot, lol, and it's all your fault, too."


----------



## AppleButt (May 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, I have never had as many people on block, before...in fact, till a couple of months ago none. But it is becoming increasingly hard for me to have much fun, posting here. I enjoy meeting new folks, and friends I've made, but all the 'Nazis aren't so bad', pro-alt right crap could stop anytime, and I'd be happy. Brings me down, as well, to see so many furs having to always be right; and just the sheer level of smarminess and the overall lack of manners.



I feel ya man.  I feel ya.

I really hope it doesn’t bring you down too much though.  I really enjoy you here.


----------



## Simo (May 27, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I feel ya man.  I feel ya.
> 
> I really hope it doesn’t bring you down too much though.  I really enjoy you here.



Aw, thanks...I think I'll just stick to the more fun, enjoyable parts, inasmuch as I can.


----------



## theawakening (May 27, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Not to mention people have a complete inability to admit their own mistakes and try to do better in the future. It's just "Oh yep you're getting the boot, lol, and it's all your fault, too."


I deal with mistakes though.


----------



## AppleButt (May 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, thanks...I think I'll just stick to the more fun, enjoyable parts, inasmuch as I can.



Please do.  I really like you here.


----------



## theawakening (May 27, 2018)

"Sometimes" 

Okay then.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, thanks...I think I'll just stick to the more fun, enjoyable parts, inasmuch as I can.


I'd generally not recommend blocking people unless they are harassing you. It's better to see what stupid shit dumb people get up too, and some people change for the better.


----------



## theawakening (May 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'd generally not recommend blocking people unless they are harassing you. It's better to see what stupid shit dumb people get up too, and some people change for the better.


i never blocked anyone on here though... yet


----------



## Mabus (May 27, 2018)

Woof


----------



## theawakening (May 27, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


meow


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 27, 2018)

And oh look, someone has me blocked, oh wellllll


----------



## theawakening (May 27, 2018)

oh actually nevermind i've been blocked


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Woof


Mabus 3:<


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mabus 3:<



Idk why


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Woofs and leaves. What about our needs Mabus? What about us?


----------



## Astus (May 28, 2018)

Awoo O.O


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 28, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Awoo O.O


AWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TrishaCat (May 28, 2018)

So I just discovered that my 61 year old uncle sent me porn via Facebook messenger with the message "FOR MY BUDDY"
I'm not sure how to feel


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 28, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> So I just discovered that my 61 year old uncle sent me porn via Facebook messenger with the message "FOR MY BUDDY"
> I'm not sure how to feel


I just snorted I laughed so hard XD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 28, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> So I just discovered that my 61 year old uncle sent me porn via Facebook messenger with the message "FOR MY BUDDY"
> I'm not sure how to feel


Please tell me you are an adult at least......
On second thought, don't for safety reasons. Just tattle to your parents if you aren't. If you are, that is still more than a little creepy. *shudders*


----------



## Luxibutt (May 28, 2018)

Murf


----------



## TrishaCat (May 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Please tell me you are an adult at least......
> On second thought, don't for safety reasons. Just tattle to your parents if you aren't. If you are, that is still more than a little creepy. *shudders*


I don't mind saying if I'm an adult or not. I've said my age on this forum before I believe.

But yeah, it's really...weird. I'm not sure what to reply back or if I should just ignore it or what.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 28, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I don't mind saying if I'm an adult or not. I've said my age on this forum before I believe.
> 
> But yeah, it's really...weird. I'm not sure what to reply back or if I should just ignore it or what.


Send Filthy Frank's "not ok" video in response???


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

I finished my ref sheet. :3 Now I have to make a stupid avatar. Sleep first... I get up in 3 hours.

FFS. There's literally no thread where you can just poop our pictures to show off... Why is that? I just want to stick my reference somewhere. 3:


----------



## Norros_ (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> There's literally no thread where you can just poop our pictures to show off...



REALLY?


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

I don't think there's a post whatever you want thread. Every single one seems to have a theme. You think it'd be stickied somewhere.

Edit: Touché.


----------



## Zamietka (May 28, 2018)

thank gods you changed that yellow background on the ref


----------



## Rystren (May 28, 2018)

*flops*


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

:3


Zamietka said:


> thank gods you changed that yellow background on the ref


They had a dang fire drill like 15 minutes after I got to sleep. Standing outside with mosquitos eating you alive for a half hour knowing you're only going to get 1 hour of sleep is sort of lame.


----------



## Zamietka (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> :3
> 
> They had a dang fire drill like 15 minutes after I got to sleep. Standing outside with mosquitos eating you alive for a half hour knowing you're only going to get 1 hour of sleep is sort of lame.



oh hey something similar happened to me once, except it was in winter
there was a halloween party downstairs and i thought the firefighter standing at my doors is just a teenager in a costume and that it was just a prank or something so I didn't bother with changing my clothes
so i ended up standing outside in my pyjamas, in winter, with a bunch of drunk people in costumes, in the middle of the night.

yeeeeahhh i feel you there


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Awoo O.O


meows are better


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2018)

I'mma tell ya, that Dora the Explorer has got another thing coming accusing all Fox kind of being thieves, when it's really those filthy Raccoons that are the true enemy. Just look at that bandit mask tattooed on their face, I don't trust them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Waiting for that dumb Mr Fox. I have a GIFt for him.





Yakamaru said:


> I have a gifT for Mr. Fox too. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> View attachment 33175


asd3Fssd.gif


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> View attachment 33175


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

I'm lonely


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 33176
> 
> I'm lonely


That pretty much describes my social life.

All of my friends IRL are kinda super-responsible and participate in EVERYTHING.

So they're always busy. And I feel lonely.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 28, 2018)

Same! They all do sports, and I hate sports, so my weekends go like this:
“Hey man, wanna play Rainbow Six?”
“Yes!”
“Actually, gotta run. Lacrosse tournament, y’know?”
“Well, I’ll just be sitting here for the rest of the day. And tomorrow. And the next day...”


----------



## Zamietka (May 28, 2018)

1. get yourself introverted friends
2. everyone in a friend group avoids social interaction
3. die alone


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> get yourself introverted friends


It's even harder if you're an extrovert like me who needs constant social interaction to survive, I'm going crazy here


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

how the hell am i missing all of this


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's even harder if you're an extrovert like me who needs constant social interaction to survive, I'm going crazy here


I have no idea what to call myself anymore.

IRL, I'm extremely quiet. I literally don't talk unless I have something witty to say or we're talking about something I'm interested in, and social interaction drains me kinda like a battery.

Here online, though, interacting socially makes me feel better. Instead of draining me, it charges me up. And I start to feel drained when I don't have online social interaction.

It's so weird...


----------



## verneder (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> how the hell am i missing all of this



Because you are. That’s why.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

verneder said:


> Because you are. That’s why.


reee


----------



## verneder (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> reee



REEE 

GET OVER IT.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

verneder said:


> REEE
> 
> GET OVER IT.


fine, crazy-ass hyenas whose necks are like a fucking submarine


----------



## verneder (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> fine, crazy-ass hyenas whose necks are like a fucking submarine




Aardwolves.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

verneder said:


> Aardwolves.


frikc


----------



## zenmaldita (May 28, 2018)

I have @Yakamaru & @Mikazuki Marazhu 's nuuuuudes =V


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 28, 2018)




----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I have @Yakamaru & @Mikazuki Marazhu 's nuuuuudes =V


consider yourself under arrest


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I have @Yakamaru & @Mikazuki Marazhu 's nuuuuudes =V


Wait... I thought Yaka never own an NSFW of his Sona :V


----------



## zenmaldita (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> consider yourself under arrest


you'll never catch me, cop!


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wait... I thought Yaka never own an NSFW of his Sona :V


he doesn't =)) but it's still pretty naked lmaooo


----------



## Rystren (May 28, 2018)

What did I just walk into


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I have @Yakamaru & @Mikazuki Marazhu 's nuuuuudes =V


Orly? :V



zenmaldita said:


> he doesn't =)) but it's still pretty naked lmaooo


Nekkid Drake. Don't be drooling TOO much.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> nekkid Drake. Don't be drooling TOO much.


oddly, I don't fangirl when I work on naked bodies =V I'm too fussy about my lineweight, shading and whatnot OTL kinda takes out the fun...

UNTIL I play this.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

why am i trying so hard to be part of this


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

I'm naked right now too... *Blushes*


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm naked right now too... *Blushes*


you're naked? oh that's it i will call judy to arrest your wool ass.


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

I'll shoot her wif mu gun.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm naked right now too... *Blushes*


I'm sure someone out there will love to eat you :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2018)

I'm not naked. Glad I am not, or I'd be covered in mosquitoes. :V


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

I just got bit on the hoof. I can't go back to that topic cuz Simo theatened to bite my bum and I'm scared of him secretly...


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'll shoot her wif mu gun.


edge


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Blap or brap or whatever. I don't remember which.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just got bit on the hoof. I can't go back to that topic cuz Simo theatened to bite my bum and I'm scared of him secretly...


He is not the innocent skunk he says he is.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Simo's a douche anyway imo


He's actually one of my closest friends. He just has a kinky sense of humor is all.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's actually one of my closest friends. He just has a kinky sense of humor is all.


this is why i avoid getting sense of humor.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> this is why i avoid getting sense of humor.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> this is why i avoid getting sense of humor.


Everyone has a sense of humor buddy. It's like having a phobia or a favorite food.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 33178


because i can 


Infrarednexus said:


> Everyone has a sense of humor buddy. It's like having a phobia or a favorite food.


whatever


----------



## Rystren (May 28, 2018)

Some just don't know it yet


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> whatever


Turn that frown upside down


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2018)

I'm reminded of why I've blocked certain people, and so, back they go...that their wholly idiotic spam threads clutter the place is yet another reminder of the still lacking moderation, here. Whether they are Somnium, or some edgy teen, good riddance!


----------



## Guifrog (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> because i can
> 
> whatever








Seriously, though. Chill out :3


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Turn that frown upside down





Guifrog said:


> Seriously, though. Chill out :3


But... but...


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Also @Massan Otter
I have to draw an icon, a wolfy Dongding, and a sci-fi Dongding still... I might have to postpone that gift art, but I haven't forgotten about it! Just been trying to handle some of my own stuff. 3:


----------



## Massan Otter (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Also @Massan Otter
> I have to draw an icon, a wolfy Dongding, and a sci-fi Dongding still... I might have to postpone that gift art, but I haven't forgotten about it! Just been trying to handle some of my own stuff. 3:



No worries, I don't want to rush you!


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> No worries, I don't want to rush you!


Sorry, no otters allowed. Only the kool animals are allowed here.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Sorry, no otters allowed. Only the kool animals are allowed here.



I have never knowingly been kool, and I am proud of this!


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I have never knowingly been kool, and I am proud of this!


do not greet me with such retro videos


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's even harder if you're an extrovert like me who needs constant social interaction to survive, I'm going crazy here


Don't go crazy; then I'd end up going crazy


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Don't go crazy; then I'd end up going crazy


Craziness is officially infectious


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 28, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I don't mind saying if I'm an adult or not. I've said my age on this forum before I believe.
> 
> But yeah, it's really...weird. I'm not sure what to reply back or if I should just ignore it or what.



Insert creepy uncle stereotype here?


----------



## drawain (May 28, 2018)

My uncle is also a furry (he lived at our place when he was a kid, then moved out, after that we both developed into the furry direction by coinscidence and discovered each other in a chat years later by coinscidence again. xD) Anyway, one day he replied to one of my rare porn uploads. It wasn't anything creepy, don't remember the content even, but a good reminder that there's family among my watchers and it was a bit awkward. XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

drawain said:


> My uncle is also a furry (he lived at our place when he was a kid, then moved out, after that we both developed into the furry direction by coinscidence and discovered each other in a chat years later by coinscidence again. xD) Anyway, one day he replied to one of my rare porn uploads. It wasn't anything creepy, don't remember the content even, but a good reminder that there's family among my watchers and it was a bit awkward. XD


Holy shit, that is awkward :V
Though kind of cool. Atleast he's just an uncle rather than your immediate parents/grandparents


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 28, 2018)

drawain said:


> My uncle is also a furry (he lived at our place when he was a kid, then moved out, after that we both developed into the furry direction by coinscidence and discovered each other in a chat years later by coinscidence again. xD) Anyway, one day he replied to one of my rare porn uploads. It wasn't anything creepy, don't remember the content even, but a good reminder that there's family among my watchers and it was a bit awkward. XD


I've heard of the "cool uncle" stereotype, and the "creepy uncle" stereotype.
Now I know the "cool awkward uncle" stereotype  :V

I'm not sure if I have any uncles myself; they all act like children


----------



## Mabus (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mabus 3:<





Dongding said:


> Woofs and leaves. What about our needs Mabus? What about us?


 ?!
What?


----------



## Mabus (May 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'm reminded of why I've blocked certain people, and so, back they go...that their wholly idiotic spam threads clutter the place is yet another reminder of the still lacking moderation, here. Whether they are Somnium, or some edgy teen, good riddance!



Tis why im rarely on anymore :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Hey Mabus!

*woof woof*


----------



## Mabus (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Mabus!
> 
> *woof woof*


Howdy Infrared!


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Mabus you're back! Been a while. Doin' real life stuff instead of being all furry and stuff eh?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 28, 2018)

'ello everybody.  Tis a fine day to waste away on the internet.

Digging the new look, Dongding


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Howdy Infrared!


Nice to see you on the forums. We need more woofers here.


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> 'ello everybody.  Tis a fine day to waste away on the internet.
> 
> Digging the new look, Dongding


<3


----------



## pandasayori (May 28, 2018)

*flops in*


----------



## Mabus (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Nice to see you on the forums. We need more woofers here.


Oh ive been here, ive just not been saying anything lately because of the lack of moderation and retardation of users :3


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

God damn it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Oh ive been here, ive just not been saying anything lately because of the lack of moderation and retardation of users :3


Understandable. Thank God for Discord am I right.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Is it me, or is this place dead?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Is it me, or is this place dead?


It used to be more popular and active, but the lack of moderators opened the doors for people who only want to cause problems and start arguments. This lead to many people cutting their losses and leaving the forums for good. Some of us still stay hoping things will get better.


----------



## pandasayori (May 28, 2018)

Now that you mention it, just how many moderators does the forum / site have?


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It used to be more popular and active, but the lack of moderators opened the doors for people who only want to cause problems and start arguments. This lead to many people cutting their losses and leaving the forums for good. Some of us still stay hoping things will get better.


but it did get better.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

pandasayori said:


> Now that you mention it, just how many moderators does the forum / site have?


Only two as far as I know. I hope we get more though.


----------



## pandasayori (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Only two as far as I know. I hope we get more though.



That’s honestly bizarre... You’d think there would be more moderators from different time zones to make sure that things are running smoothly.. Or a thread seeking volunteers?


----------



## Saga (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It used to be more popular and active, but the lack of moderators opened the doors for people who only want to cause problems and start arguments. This lead to many people cutting their losses and leaving the forums for good. Some of us still stay hoping things will get better.


Unpopular opinion, but I kind of miss those days. I don't miss the spambot posts though.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 28, 2018)

...

I've said this before, but the only way to improve a community is to participate in it.

Silence is a good way to let the bacteria of problem-causing and argument-seeking spread. 

Not trying to be mean or anything, it's just how I feel about things. Running away from a problem let's it get worse.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

pandasayori said:


> That’s honestly bizarre... You’d think there would be more moderators from different time zones to make sure that things are running smoothly.. Or a thread seeking volunteers?


Funny you'd mention that. There was a thread made for seeking volunteers but things went south really fast when someone threw politics into the equation. I personally think most people here (including myself) are not fit to be moderators, but some hold potential from what I've seen.


----------



## pandasayori (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Funny you'd mention that. There was a thread made for seeking volunteers but things went south really fast when someone threw politics into the equation. I personally think most people here (including myself) are not fit to be moderators, but some hold potential from what I've seen.



Oooff—;; yeah, there is a time and a place for politics but that clearly wasn’t one of them. I think it would be pretty hard to remain unbiased as a moderator. I applaud those who manage to keep things on track.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

pandasayori said:


> Oooff—;; yeah, there is a time and a place for politics but that clearly wasn’t one of them. I think it would be pretty hard to remain unbiased as a moderator. I applaud those who manage to keep things on track.


----------



## pandasayori (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>



I’m legit about to cry from laughing because it’s so true——


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


what the everloving shit that's ture


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

pandasayori said:


> I’m legit about to cry from laughing because it’s so true——


I also checked out your FA page from your link. You have lovely artwork.


----------



## pandasayori (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I also checked out your FA page from your link. You have lovely artwork.



Aahhh thank you!! I still have a lot to learn but will keep creating more.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 28, 2018)

todays a wee bit rough for me....


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

õ_ô


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> õ_ô


what are you doing here?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

I could ask you the same thing


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

everything


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Thanks, thats very... specific.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Thanks, thats very... specific.


don't even fucking judge


----------



## AppleButt (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>



It’d be nice if they’d stop discussing politics.

I’m a wee bit tired of seeing threads on it, and that’s and major understatement.


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Yuo gaiz wuntu yiff plx?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> It’d be nice if they’d stop discussing politics.
> 
> I’m a wee bit tired of seeing threads on it, and that’s and major understatement.


I don't understand why the admins still haven't locked it down. I'm beginning to suspect they enjoy watching it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I’m a wee bit tired of seeing threads on it, and that’s and major understatement.


B-but Applebutt-sama.. I want to see America Great Again :V


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yuo gaiz wuntu yiff plx?


how do i "yiff"?


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> B-but Applebutt-sama.. I want to see America Great Again :V


It already is great/


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 28, 2018)

G'mornin everyone


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> G'mornin everyone
> View attachment 33184


G'morning fatso. You almost missed the whole conversation.


----------



## Mabus (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't understand why the admins still haven't locked it down. I'm beginning to suspect they enjoy watching it.



Like EA, they just want to watch the world burn and dont give a damn.

And i dont mind saying that outloud.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> todays a wee bit rough for me....


What Happened?


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> What Happened?


Nothing. Just random topics.


----------



## Rant (May 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> It’d be nice if they’d stop discussing politics.
> 
> I’m a wee bit tired of seeing threads on it, and that’s and major understatement.


Maybe we can get them to fuck and make up? XD


----------



## Rant (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't understand why the admins still haven't locked it down. I'm beginning to suspect they enjoy watching it.


It's a fantastic dumpster fire, I like watching it too.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 28, 2018)

Tbh, I do political activism in my free time, but I don't come here for politics.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Rant said:


> It's a fantastic dumpster fire, I like watching it too.


Fire can spread if you don't put it out. I don't want the whole forest to go up in flames.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> G'morning fatso. You almost missed the whole conversation.


Everyone's too bloody awake when I'm dead.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Everyone's too bloody awake when I'm dead.
> View attachment 33185


but i also slept too.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Fire can spread if you don't put it out. I don't want the whole forest to go up in flames.


i wish we would just put out the fire.


----------



## Mabus (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Fire can spread if you don't put it out. I don't want the whole forest to go up in flames.



Couple million in property damage later...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Everyone's too bloody awake when I'm dead.
> View attachment 33185


I skipped work today for you


----------



## Mabus (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> i wish we would just put out the fire.





Infrarednexus said:


> Fire can spread if you don't put it out. I don't want the whole forest to go up in flames.





theawakening said:


> i wish we would just put out the fire.




 
*walks away with firehose*

Would help if the fuckers would ADD MODS!


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I skipped work today for you


Why'd ya do that mate?  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ



theawakening said:


> but i also slept too.


Oh no I mean dead, had to crack open the chaos tomes and beg Nagash forgiveness.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> how do i "yiff"?


I don't think you want to know


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2018)

Mabus said:


> View attachment 33186
> *walks away with firehose*
> 
> Would help if the fuckers would ADD MODS!


"This isn't what I ordered. What the fuck?"


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Calm your profanities, young man!


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

My lil' ears. 3':


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

If any of you fohxers let that filth out you mouth again, YER ON THE FAHGKHEN NAUGHTY STEP


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Why'd ya do that mate?  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


Because I miss ye and I like ye alot >.<


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I don't think you want to know


Nevermind, I know now.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

_Greaaat _


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Oh, it's a bad thing? No?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Well....
I refuse to comment


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2018)

This chat just got a tad weirder. 

CUE THE SAX GUY!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 28, 2018)

Hope you're enjoying (and reflecting) on this Memorial Day.. (those of us here in the U.S.).

Remember - the price of freedom is not free. 

Thank you - to all those who served.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This chat just got a tad weirder.
> 
> CUE THE SAX GUY!


He's actually called Sergey Stepanov


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This chat just got a tad weirder.
> 
> CUE THE SAX GUY!


I never knew that song.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I never knew that song.


It's called 'Run away' By Sunstroke Project and Olia Tira for The Eurovision song contest


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

no wonder it's a meme... for no reason.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hope you're enjoying (and reflecting) on this Memorial Day.. (those of us here in the U.S.).
> 
> Remember - the price of freedom is not free.
> 
> Thank you - to all those who served.


Thank you for recognizing their sacrifices. We all should appreciate what they gave for us.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Because I miss ye and I like ye alot >.<


oiiiiiiii
/hugs


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> oiiiiiiii
> /hugs


/Yiff


I'm horny
I'm going to buy myself some sex toys >:3

Edit: We have minors :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

OwO
They look fuun


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hope you're enjoying (and reflecting) on this Memorial Day.. (those of us here in the U.S.).
> 
> Remember - the price of freedom is not free.
> 
> Thank you - to all those who served.


I don't even know those people who died


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

All I have is this shet


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> /Yiff
> 
> 
> I'm horny
> I'm going to buy myself some sex toys >:3View attachment 33187


Don't.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Why  õ_õ


----------



## Rant (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> /Yiff
> 
> 
> I'm horny
> I'm going to buy myself some sex toys >:3View attachment 33187


Ok so I get in trouble for a sexy pinup but you post sex toys and nobody fucking gives you a warning? Fuck these mods are playing favorites


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> OwO
> They look fuun


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Pshhhh, there's nothing out there that I haven't seen many, _many,_ times


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Pshhhh, there's nothing out there that I haven't seen many, _many,_ times


This is why I'm so complacent about having kids join the fandom XD


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Kids, KIDS, AGH, THIS IS AGE DISCRIMINATION THIS, I'M CALLING CHILDLINE


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> oiiiiiiii
> /hugs


#Hug


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Kids, KIDS, AGH, THIS IS AGE DISCRIMINATION THIS, I'M CALLING CHILDLINE




 

Please no repurrrt. I be a good panda next time :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

õ_õ  Perhaps


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Kids, KIDS, AGH, THIS IS AGE DISCRIMINATION THIS, I'M CALLING CHILDLINE


Are you against children or something?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Well, when they're smelly, annoying, below average in intelligence, unceasing and irritating, then yes. You could say that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Are you against children or something?


He's 16 XD


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Yep


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Well, when they're smelly, annoying, below average in intelligence, unceasing and irritating, then yes. You could say that.


I... I... I'm confused


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Don't worry, when you pass the age that fidget spinners stop being amusing at, you'll understand


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Don't worry, when you pass the age that figet spinners stop being amusing at, you'll understand


Nah, I'm rather fine with who I am now. 

Also, nobody pretty much gives a shit about fidget spinners


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Well, when they're smelly, annoying, below average in intelligence, unceasing and irritating, then yes. You could say that.


I gotta hang it to ye, you sound more adult-ish.
Though that maybe just how you speak :V
Maybe in real life you're just another one of those kids who screams at their parents when you got a present that isn't want you want :V


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I gotta hang it to ye, you sound more adult-ish.
> Though that maybe just how you speak :V
> Maybe in real life you're just another one of those kids who screams at their parents when you got a present that isn't want you want :V


I'm the opposite of that, though I do not really scream over something I didn't get


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I gotta hang it to ye, you sound more adult-ish.


YES, FINALLY RECOGNITION


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Maybe in real life you're just another one of those kids who screams at their parents when you got a present that isn't want you want :V


Hah, hardly


----------



## Mabus (May 28, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hope you're enjoying (and reflecting) on this Memorial Day.. (those of us here in the U.S.).
> 
> Remember - the price of freedom is not free.
> 
> Thank you - to all those who served.



*gives a firefighter salute and a second salute for my critically ill and deteriorating army vet father...*

Well wishes to all that serve or have served no matter what nation, race, religion, or creed.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

I'm so confused about Memorial Day. Did we ALL know about the people that have met their fate?


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He's 16 XD


nice oooooone


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Uhmmm


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> nice oooooone
> View attachment 33192


No anime.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Are you trying to ban anime?


----------



## Asassinator (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> No anime.


Your profile picture looks like it's from the pokemon anime


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Are you trying to ban anime?


No, why?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

You just said 'No anime'


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Your profile picture looks like it's from the pokemon anime


I'm sorry... I meant no crappy anime.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for being specific
For once


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> No anime.


_no anime
with a pokemon avvy
FE =/= anime
_
Post-Hoenn is awful.
_

 _


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Riight


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> _no anime
> with a pokemon avvy
> FE =/= anime
> _
> ...


....
Incineroar and Chesnaught are NOT awful.

Both are hunkmons in their own right.


----------



## Mabus (May 28, 2018)

I think i remember again why i left forums =D
See ya folks


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Damn it


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> ....
> Incineroar and Chesnaught are NOT awful.
> 
> Both are hunkmons in their own right.


mega evolutions suck tho


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> mega evolutions suck tho


Mega evolutions are... Meh, at best.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Now you lot have all gone Pokemon mode, I'm going to sleep now, which I probably should have done a few hours ago, considering it's 1:20 am but oh well, I guess I chose creeping round this forum over sleeping, even though I am in the middle of my exams because I'm smart


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

I kind of regret this or some sort of crap.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> sleep now, which I probably should have done a few hours ago, considering it's 1:20 am


2 am to 5 am... definitely better than me... 
also apparently its basically coded into humans to do this... and the want of money causes the ignorance of science and schools start too early... 

also a way for me to get notified of things from this thread... idk if theres a difference between the automated watching and the actual watch button...


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Oh jeez. I did that last night. 2-3 AM then finally went to sleep to wake up at 5.

Then at 3:15 we had a god damn fire drill.

I honestly don't know how I would have made it through the day without energy drinks and adrenaline. I know that when I get to my room I'll probably be in pretty rough shape and instantly pass out lol.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (May 28, 2018)

from experience of not being able to sleep... 20 minutes of sleep is *alot* better than none at all...


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Yeah. I got an hour-ish. Felt like hell getting up but I don't have the option to fall asleep during the day aside from on my feet.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

why do we need sleep?


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

We don't apparently. 3':


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> We don't apparently. 3':


frankly, you're right.


----------



## Norros_ (May 28, 2018)

Ugh, I miss the fun again


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Ugh, I miss the fun again


What fun, and why?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Ugh, I miss the fun again


Yes. Kurwa. You need to be on time next time. .3


----------



## Norros_ (May 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You need to be on time next time. .3


Right, next time use bat-signal when something happened here


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Right, next time use bat-signal when something happened here


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Miss this show sometimes. Except when I actually watch it.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

can we not start talking about nostalgia for our sake of god


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

It's open chat. We can talk about whatever our hearts desire


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Of course. Any fool worth pitying knows that.


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

I don't know what the British flag is all about there, but I feel the sentiment is the same. It really does take the edge off of his judgemental glare though...


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

I was gonna ask about the flag too. Then again the Brits do have a thing for Tea.


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I was gonna ask about the flag too. Then again the Brits do have a thing for Tea.


Dude your rainbow mouth fox in the picture reply thread made me lose it btw.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Of course. Any fool worth pitying knows that.


i can probably recall remembering it or not


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 28, 2018)




----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

h 
i can't even anymore


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 28, 2018)

Oh, even better!!!!


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

no NO NO NOT NELVANA 
they make shitty shows nowadays


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 28, 2018)

theawakening said:


> no NO NO NOT NELVANA
> they make shitty shows nowadays


It's called nostalgia. Let me see if I have audible credits to spare actually....


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

sorry i tend to kinda be this way


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> What Happened?


had an incident involving my ex demanding a bunch of shit after 10 months. yeah know after she cheated on me five times in a single night and took off to New york to live with the guy she cheated on me with and tried to drag my name through the mud and caused chaos.

Mother delivered a letter to me and frankly our families are a BIT strained. This more stress I don't want to deal with and I am frankly biting my tongue at what I really want to say.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> drag my name through the mud and caused chaos.


Did she tell everyone you're a furry? V:


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Did she tell everyone you're a furry? V:


Nope I'm not ashamed of that.

No she falsely accused me of rape in order to get a friend pinned against me (He later realized he was played) in order to get a sob card to move to New York with the guy she cheated with. 

thankfully that accusation was viewed as what it was Bullshit slander, but such a thing done with malice is not good. I'll let that say the merit of her character.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 29, 2018)

Flipper like you've never seen before.


----------



## Norros_ (May 29, 2018)

gosh, why it’s so hard to find a guy who only top...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 29, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> gosh, why it’s so hard to find a guy who only top...


leg cramps.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> gosh, why it’s so hard to find a guy who only top...


I only top :V
Being bottom is a pain in the ass (Literally)


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> gosh, why it’s so hard to find a guy who only top...


I know, right D:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I know, right D:


Kid this is adult talk XD
Go play with your action figures


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Shaddup, I can do what I want
Õ_Õ


And I don't have action figures.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Shaddup, I can do what I want
> Õ_Õ
> 
> 
> And I don't have action figures.


THAT'S IT KID! GO UPSTAIRS, YOURE GROUNDED! >:U


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

NO, DAMN IT, I'M RUNNING AWAY


----------



## Norros_ (May 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I only top :V


You're already in the red list, stop being so unique :\/


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Kid this is adult talk XD
> Go play with your action figures
> View attachment 33209


No, this is Open Chat. :V

This is PG-13 talk. Go talk your adult-ness elsewhere.

_makes a pillow fort on the couch_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> No, this is Open Chat. :V
> 
> This is PG-13 talk. Go talk your adult-ness elsewhere.
> 
> _makes a pillow fort on the couch_


YOU'RE NOT MY REAL DAD >:U


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> YOU'RE NOT MY REAL DAD >:U


And you're not MINE either. :V

_gives the lewd panda a hug_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> You're already in the red list, stop being so unique :\/


Is that the "I'm going to suck your sausage" list? V:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> NO, DAMN IT, I'M RUNNING AWAY


Wolf parents are leaders of the pack, SO GET YOUR FOCKIN ASS BACK HERE YOU GROUNDED LITTLE SHITE! *bear growling noises*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Lawd above! Are we usin' cockney now? I 'ope yer prepared yew little shite. , innit.


----------



## Norros_ (May 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is that the "I'm going to suck your sausage" list? V:


actually I mean IUCN red list...
but your interpretation is also good


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Hey bitches, can we not start this crap right now? 

I'm the actual boss here.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Hey bitches, can we not start this crap right now?
> 
> I'm the actual boss here.






Besides 



Spoiler: I'm the boss now!


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

I always have to top because no ones good at topping the things I'm into. ;3


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Wolf parents are leaders of the pack, SO GET YOUR FOCKIN ASS BACK HERE YOU GROUNDED LITTLE SHITE! *bear growling noises*


Oke
o.o


Wait, why do you want my ass back here?õ_ô


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

jesus christ...


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Heh


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Oke
> o.o
> 
> 
> Wait, why do you want my ass back here?õ_ô


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

h


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Uhhhhhhhmm


----------



## modfox (May 29, 2018)

I have 100 succ points because I am a fox..... he he he he heh eh eh eh eheheeeee.... I hate my life


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

Misha.exe has crashed due to a lack of sleep. Would you like to restart?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

I wonder how many more times today, I'm going to say 'wtf'


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

So, what do we do now? An orgy, or some sort?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

No siree, I'm not doing crap like that in public, or with a minor


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I wonder how many more times today, I'm going to say 'wtf'


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> No siree, I'm not doing crap like that in public, or with a minor


...Minor? MINOR?! YOU DARE CALL SOMEONE ON THE FORUMS A FREAKING MINOR?! 
Like, are you against them to my curiosity?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


It's gone into double digits


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> ...Minor? MINOR?! YOU DARE CALL SOMEONE ON THE FORUMS A FREAKING MINOR?!
> Like, are you against them to my curiosity?


Sometimes, It really depends upon how irritating they're being


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

or how about don't be a bitch to them. god i tend to do this almost everyday.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

WATCH YOUR MOUTH, YOU GOLLY DARN WHIPPERSNAPPER


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

YOU'RE THE FREAKING DUNCE!
again, i can't tell how you know i'm a "minor".
i know there's a thing called 13 and/or older.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

It _was _on your profile


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

and? it's not like i'm the same person who caused confusion and delay. that's all in the dump now.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Ohkayy


----------



## Astus (May 29, 2018)

Don't forget, if it tastes like a duck, smells like a duck, and looks like a duck, it's probably something that has a strong desire to be a duck, but isn't actually a duck. Since ducks are imaginary creatures #themoreyouknow


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Don't forget, if it tastes like a duck, smells like a duck, and looks like a duck, it's probably something that has a strong desire to be a duck, but isn't actually a duck. Since ducks are imaginary creatures #themoreyouknow


Ducks are not my cup of tea, at all.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Don't forget, if it tastes like a duck, smells like a duck, and looks like a duck, it's probably something that has a strong desire to be a duck, but isn't actually a duck. Since ducks are imaginary creatures #themoreyouknow


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


Are you posting cursed pictures now?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Are you posting cursed pictures now?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

God, I don't know what to talk about or to do...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

GOD DAMN I FEEL SO SAD! 
A GOOD ARTIST OPENED UP HIS SLOTS AND JUST LESS THAN 2 MINUTES ITS FULL! HIM DECLINING ME IS THE MOST PAINFUL THING EVER!


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> GOD DAMN I FEEL SO SAD!
> A GOOD ARTIST OPENED UP HIS SLOTS AND JUST LESS THAN 2 MINUTES ITS FULL! HIM DECLINING ME IS THE MOST PAINFUL THING EVER!


Are you... attention seeking?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

I would ask you the same thing


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

No i am not.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Ohkay


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Are you... attention seeking?


I dunno.. Am I? V:


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno.. Am I? V:


Well you said you were sad...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Well you said you were sad...


Ok sure!
I have no rights to be sad then :V


----------



## Ramjet (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>



That pic makes me mildy uncomfortable


----------



## AppleButt (May 29, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> That pic makes me mildy uncomfortable



Huh? 

You mean that’s not how to eat a PB&J sandwich. 

I guess I’ve been doing it wrong my whole life.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

It's just a picture for the love of god


----------



## Ramjet (May 29, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Huh?
> 
> You mean that’s not how to eat a PB&J sandwich.
> 
> I guess I’ve been doing it wrong my whole life.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


I think that is an accurate analogy for the current state of anything political in any nation at any given point in time.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I think that is an accurate analogy for the current state of anything political in any nation at any given point in time.


What, that it's done wrong?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

fuck this so much...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I think that is an accurate analogy for the current state of anything political in any nation at any given point in time.


I look at politics on a dot circle model based on affinity and repulsion on certain ideals and points of contention, rather than a left/right dichotomy. I feel that represents a false dichotomy of politics that innacurately addresses nuance and off base politics.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

I define politics as things going on in the country that is called America. And liberals, democrats, etc.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

You do know that politics exist outside of america as well?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> You do know that politics exist outside of america as well?


does it look like I care?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> does it look like I care?


You are missing out on the worlds best sitcom between Trump, Moon, and Un then. Mun is my OTP


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You are missing out on the worlds best sitcom between Trump, Moon, and Un then. Mun is my OTP


I like to miss out on things though.


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I would ask you the same thing


:3


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

O. o


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> O. o



Da score:

Leo: Lost count
TheAwakening: 0


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

I'm confused


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

As far as I can tell every rib The Awakening has thrown in here you've chewed up and spit out with a comeback.

I'm an official fan of your punny and well placed responses.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Yay, I think I might be succeeding at life now


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

No you're squandering it still. You're just doing it in style.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Well, you're doing good so far, Leo.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Yes, I may be in the middle of my exams and although my chances of getting higher than a C for most of them are doubtful, I'm at least going through it in 'style'


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

Probably the devil's lettuce influencing your ability to concentrate in school. You've taken to it, haven't you? HAVEN'T YOU?!

GIVE US LEO BACK SATAN! HE WANTS TO DO GOOD IN SCHOOL!

It will be alright Leo. We'll take care of you while you get clean.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

And here I was thinking that Staten didn't exist, but no, He's apparently given me lettuce.


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

*Strokes fur so hard it pulls your eye socket skin back exposing the tops of your eyeballs.*

It will be okay. *Sobs* We'll get you clean.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

I must admit, it tastes better than one would think, you know, once you get past the cold feeling of being cursed and all that jaz


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

That's how he lures you in. It won't taste so good when you're burning in Christian hell for all eternity.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

How long is 'all eternity', Approximately?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Welp, I'm off to see the wizard.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

The wonderful wizard of Oz


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

SDCFGJESASDJBKAWNLSZQWALKT STOP


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Are you having a seizure, or did you actually think dragging your face along the keyboard for a post was a good idea?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

I did it with my fingers you punny fag


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Oh, you mustn't have fine motor skills then


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

God damn, I just got a warning for "spamming" the same words in an almost derailed thread.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

_I wonder how that happened_


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

i said shut up 7 times. what else? I just got a heart attack when i saw it


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

At least you admit it


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

*I'm scared*


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

just came back on furaffinity. 
those motherfricks will pay


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

I feel so off right now


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

Well I can definitively say the mods are being fare if slow to punish people on the left and right for violating the community standards given the warning I just received. Yay/Ohshit!?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

It's oh shit


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

On the one hand, I'm glad the mods are sticking by the TOS. On the other hand, I knew the risk when I made the related post, and will not be repeating that again, because getting banned is bad.

So they closed one of the political threads for review, and I get the feeling a wave of strikes is inbound.


Spoiler: EVERYBODY GET DOWN!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 29, 2018)

Looks like the warm summer weather is bringing all the furries out of the woodwork.

How's it going, errybody?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

I'm doing good.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Well I can definitively say the mods are being fare if slow to punish people on the left and right for violating the community standards given the warning I just received. Yay/Ohshit!?


Can't say I'm surprised; the mods are probably hella over-worked as is.
And now they have to deal with people like me  :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I'm doing good.




pity
What? Nothing   o_o


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I'm doing good.


Good is good.

Judging from the last few pages; perhaps a bit too good  :V


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

it's not like i'm doing anything atm right now


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Heh


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

dame tu


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Don't...


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

c osita


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

I will smite you


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

I will smite you too


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

With what?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

A lighter. 
But first, I need to tie you up.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Pshhh, you'll never catch me. I can do parkour an shez


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Bitch stop trying to be a superhero


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

When did I say I was trying?


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 29, 2018)

I might suggest making a thread specifically for you two to do this so we could all watch, but it’d probably be taken down after a couple hours.


----------



## drawain (May 29, 2018)

Phew. Maybe having my art ignored by furries is a good sign, since I don't want to be doing the typical furry arttm. But I'm in a Discord made and promoted by another artist and seems the followers prefer neon sparkly stuff. Anyone know good art discords that are not overpopulated either?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I might suggest making a thread specifically for you two to do this so we could all watch, but it’d probably be taken down after a couple hours.


Meh, I don't wanna get a warning... or even worse, get my butt kicked.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I might suggest making a thread specifically for you two to do this so we could all watch, but it’d probably be taken down after a couple hours.


What a fantabulous idea


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

I might start to make it right now


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Good.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Feeling indecisive today?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

No, why


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Meh, I don't wanna get a warning... or even worse, get my butt kicked.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

And then:


theawakening said:


> Good.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

I was just having Anxiety for 10 seconds about the post


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Alrighty then


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

I'm still the good one


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

You wish


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Blegh


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 29, 2018)

I was joking around, I didn’t think you’d actually make one...


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Too late now


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I was joking around, I didn’t think you’d actually make one...


remind us next time


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Heheheh


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 29, 2018)

What have I done...?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

You've caused confusion and delay...


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

The apocalypse is soon upon us


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 29, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> What have I done...?


Help me


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

I'm scared of the apocalypse


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 29, 2018)

drawain said:


> Phew. Maybe having my art ignored by furries is a good sign, since I don't want to be doing the typical furry arttm. But I'm in a Discord made and promoted by another artist and seems the followers prefer neon sparkly stuff. Anyone know good art discords that are not overpopulated either?


Can't say I know of any.  Might want to make a thread over in the art section and see if you get help there.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

*Laughs evily*


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> *Laughs evily*


shut up, M.A.D. agent. go go gadget furry punch-for-no-reason-er.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Who should I punch?

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Not me. I'm innocent.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Your about as innocent as Mussolini


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

I'm innocent as myself.


----------



## AppleButt (May 29, 2018)

McDonald’s fries suck. 

Change my mind. 

You won’t.


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

Does anyone want to join a whaleplay RP? TheAwakening is hosting it in his topic.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> McDonald’s fries suck.
> 
> Change my mind.
> 
> You won’t.


Not going to. McDonald's fries DO suck.


----------



## AppleButt (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Not going to. McDonald's fries DO suck.



Everyone I know loves the shit out of them.  I've literally tried them 4 times hoping that maybe I was just catching them on a bad day.  Every single time they were so damn gross I couldn't even eat anymore after the first bite.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

But... I love... fry. 3':


----------



## AppleButt (May 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> But... I love... fry. 3':


Me too.  Just not from Mcdonald's!


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

They're amazing though lol. I'm sure you got bad ones. Try em' one mo' again for moi please. I'd hate for you to be lying on your deathbed and your great grandchild is like, eating fries so you're like "I'm about to die m'boy. I hate Micky Dees fries but the nurses haven't let me have solid food in months because it will complicate things. I have basically no time left so lemme steal one of those fries, okay?" and he's like "Sure Applebutt. After all McDonalds fries are so good they haven't changed the recipe the entire time you'e been alive to witness it. Of course you can have one." And he looms in all close-like and gently places the soft warm salty fry into your mouth and then your expression changes from a grimace anticipating an unpleasant taste to a shocked expression as your eyes well up with tears. Then you're all "My god. This is so delicious. I could have been eating these my entire life... I've wasted my entire life." Then you just die all of a sudden in a horrifically violent seizure brought on by deep remorse.

I'd hate for that to happen to you.


----------



## Telnac (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I'm scared of the apocalypse


Everyone fears the furry apocalypse.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Does anyone want to join a whaleplay RP? TheAwakening is hosting it in his topic.



Is that what it sounds like?  I've got a friend who is obsessed with narwhals but insists he's not furry - I do wonder if he'd have more fun if he was...


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

It's uhh... Maybe you should just go check it out lol.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It's uhh... Maybe you should just go check it out lol.



I did that.  He'd love it, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

I'm not going to lie here. I can't think of anything clever. There's a fine line between joking and rude when it comes to critiquing the tastes of friends of acquaintances and I'm not entirely sure I'm capable of walking it if you're serious lol. I can only assume you're messing with me! Hehe... right? 3:


----------



## Massan Otter (May 30, 2018)

I kind of am serious - I have some quirky friends.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

They sound cool and everything but I feel with all of my worthless shitposting I might be a poor choice of ambassador, not to mention me roleplaying as a terrible roleplayer in that roleplay.

Maybe start one of them one off in open chat and see if he gets infected by us.


----------



## Tayoria (May 30, 2018)

Hi everyone! I've been unintentionally away from for awhile because of offline stresses but I'm slowly coming back.

*nuzzles @Telnac in greeting*
Hello my dear. Did you miss me?


----------



## Telnac (May 30, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> Hi everyone! I've been unintentionally away from for awhile because of offline stresses but I'm slowly coming back.
> 
> *nuzzles @Telnac in greeting*
> Hello my dear. Did you miss me?


*nuzzles @Tayoria back*
Very much so my darling!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Afternoon, fuzzbutts.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

'Alo! How goes it?


----------



## Norros_ (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon, fuzzbutts.


\0/


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> 'Alo! How goes it?


Allo Allo, Lea. :3

It's going pretty great. Currently eating "breakfast".

And there?


----------



## drawain (May 30, 2018)

Brushing my teeth. Going to uni. Even tho its 1pm already.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Allo Allo, Lea. :3
> 
> It's going pretty great. Currently eating "breakfast".
> 
> And there?



Yea it's going alright. Off to go do some shopping in nerdy shops later, and see Deadpool 2


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Yea it's going alright. Off to go do some shopping in nerdy shops later, and see Deadpool 2


Nerdy shops? Really? Now I got curious as to what genre of nerd we're talking here. xD


----------



## Saga (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon, fuzzbutts.


7AM waking up in the morning, gotta be fresh gotta go downstairs
Gotta have my bowl gotta have cereal


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Saga said:


> 7AM waking up in the morning, gotta be fresh gotta go downstairs
> Gotta have my bowl gotta have cereal


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nerdy shops? Really? Now I got curious as to what genre of nerd we're talking here. xD



Forbidden Planet/ Games Workshop  I'm all kinds of nerd!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Forbidden Planet/ Games Workshop  I'm all kinds of nerd!


Different type of nerding? I like it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


Disgusting

Efurryone knows frosties is the best




Mmmm.. Yesss... Milk me daddy


----------



## pandasayori (May 30, 2018)

It's too early in the morning to be a fuzzbutt.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

I like rice Crispies and Life. They are my favorites! <3


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Hey fuzzbutts, I am back from sleeping.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Want to RP?


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Sure, I guess.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

What is this RP you speak of?
I only know DnD, Vampire Masquerade and Deadlands..


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> What is this RP you speak of?
> I only know DnD, Vampire Masquerade and Deadlands..


i thought'd you know already


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> i thought'd you know already



I don't RP on forums..


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I don't RP on forums..


Lmao then do it somewhere else..


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

K. I'm going to RP as a microwave and you can put some stuff in me and I'll heat it up for you. I'll start.

~The kitchen was quiet. Light shone dimly through the thin fabric of the drapes which illuminated the place drearily, glinting off of some dirty silverware left by the sink. Microwave sat silently on the countertop, biding his time until he could once again be useful.

"Boy I sure hope my owner gets hungry soon! I can't even remember the last time he jammed his 12 inch rigid bean burrito deep inside of me. It feels so good!"


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

*walks by, and sees a microwave*

The hell do I do with this one?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> What is this RP you speak of?
> I only know DnD, Vampire Masquerade and Deadlands..


I herd RP.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

*Microwave watches as his owner approaches.*

"Oh gods, there he is! Master over here! I know you can't hear me because of the magical spell the wizard put on me, but I need to serve you and heat up phallic foods for your personal pleasure and my own. I can't wait any longer, please!"

*Microwave shuddered as he thought about exciting the water particals in the food with his radiowaves, exciting himself in the process.*


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

((Can you maybe put corn dogs in plz?))


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

I guess.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

((gtg))

~SystemMessage: Username "Sexyinflationandbabiestuff69" has logged out. 07:53


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Thanks I got what I needed from that. I have uh, laundry to do.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

I like cake. Ice cream too. :3


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

"ice cream" 

there's not even ice or cream


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

And the cake is a lie, so there's not even any cake. What are you even trying to pull here Yaka?


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

he's just pulling some stupid joke


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Lmao then do it somewhere else..



U mad bro? Its just a game.. don't need to be mad..


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

Eating Chewits in the bath. Ultimate class.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Chewits?!


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Can you be my bottom Awake? I promise not to hit!


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

_oh yes daddy_


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

Oh no, someone call childline, we have a minor getting into nsfw shiz


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

I am not a minor, and that is none of your concern.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

*Cough, cough* 14yr old  *Cough, cough*


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

*Cough, cough* Leave that forgotten story alone. *Cough, cough*


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

*Cough, Cough* Never  *Cough, Cough*


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

*Cough, cough* faggot *Cough, cough*


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

*Cough, Cough* How did you know? *Cough, Cough*


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

secrets


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

What happened to your cough?


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

I broke the chain, kiddo


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Just kidding; I hit.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

I love the irony of that sentence


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

damn yo


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

I think I'm already damned


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

dangit i was gonna say something


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

Go on then


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Why are you against people who get involved in nsfw, huh?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

I'm generally not, but when a 14yr old gets involved, then my kink alarm starts ringing


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Yeah, just f off my dude. It's not like it's gonna happen in front of you.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

I hope not, I don't want to mentaly scarred. Well, more mentaly scarred.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

scared*


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

scar
skɑː/
_verb_
past tense: *scarred*; past participle: *scarred*; adjective: *-scarred*

mark with a scar or scars.
"he is likely to be *scarred for life* after injuries to his face, arms, and legs"


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

scared
skɛːd/
_adjective_

fearful; frightened.
"she's *scared stiff of* her dad"


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

*bangs head*


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

*Facepalms*


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

Sometimes, I really wish to have a bottle of cyanide by my side, Failing that, a gun.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

No don't do that! 

but wait... why?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

To shoot either you or myself, or perhaps both, whenever you just fux things up


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

No, I will never touch a bullet. I am innocent, and invincible lmao


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

You are neither innocent nor invincible. No one is.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

I'm still not gonna get involved in YOUR shit though


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

I’m sorry I offended you with my common sense.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

So, what now? This thread needs more.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Anybody like tomatoes enough to like... eat them?


----------



## Zamietka (May 30, 2018)

i got a free sandwich at the cafeteria today but it had tomatoes inside ewww traumatic experience


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

I just eat em. They're so delicious.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 30, 2018)

It breaks my heart to see pirates spending their whole lives following a map when the real treasure is the friendships they built along the way.


----------



## Zamietka (May 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just eat em. They're so delicious.


they are NOT, they are a horrible abomination and should be banned from sandwiches ;-;


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Pirates are dead, boi.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> they are NOT, they are a horrible abomination and should be banned from sandwiches ;-;


Your complaints about food should be banned.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> they are NOT, they are a horrible abomination and should be banned from sandwiches ;-;


What about... cucudumbers and brumcrockolocki?


----------



## Zamietka (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Your complaints about food should be banned.


your complaints about me complaining should be banned


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> your complaints about me complaining should be banned


your mom should be banned


----------



## Zamietka (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> your mom should be banned


ohhhh now you've done it
your whole existence should be banned

also @Dongding why are you keeping vegetables between your legs is that a normal place for you to preserve food or


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> ohhhh now you've done it
> your whole existence should be banned
> 
> also @Dongding why are you keeping vegetables between your legs is that a normal place for you to preserve food or


Never. I am a good furry.


----------



## Zamietka (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Never. I am a good furry who is an enthusiast at things.


you weren't enthusiastic about my tomato hate though I feel betrayed


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> you weren't enthusiastic about my tomato hate though I feel betrayed


fuck i don't know what to say


----------



## Zamietka (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> fuck i don't know what to say


honhonhon looks like I win this round
you owe me a broccoli uwu


----------



## Massan Otter (May 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It breaks my heart to see pirates spending their whole lives following a map when the real treasure is the friendships they built along the way.



There's an Alex Harvey lyric; 

"Let's be bold, my captain,
and I'll hold your hairy hand. 
Forget about the treasure,
as we skip along the sand.  "


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> honhonhon looks like I win this round
> you owe me a broccoli uwu


but 
i hate vegetables


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

@Massan Otter 
That's pretty gay.


----------



## Zamietka (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> but
> i hate vegetables


and vegetables hate you so that seems fair


----------



## Massan Otter (May 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @Massan Otter
> That's pretty gay.



Absolutely, particularly for a 70s rock band from Scotland!  I love it...


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> and vegetables hate you so that seems fair


you still can't tell me what to do


----------



## Zamietka (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> you still can't tell me what to do


technically I can tell you what to do, but that doesn't mean you have to do it.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

h 
god what do i even do now


----------



## Saga (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> h
> god what do i even do now


Eat your veggies and grow popeye arms


----------



## Telnac (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> No, I will never touch a bullet. I am innocent, and invincible lmao


To each their own. I'm anything but innocent and I ate my lunch with a box of 7.62x39 ammo right next to my food. I'm not invincible, which is one of the reasons I like having an AK 47 nearby. That and it pisses off lots of Californians here that I can still legally own one despite the state's longstanding "assault weapons ban."


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Saga said:


> Eat your veggies and grow popeye arms


fuck you veggies suck


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

Obesity is upon you


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Why do you have to be like that


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

I could say yhe same thing to you


----------



## Telnac (May 30, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Obesity is upon you


 Alas, 'tis true


----------



## Astus (May 30, 2018)

Have y'all heard about the word?



Spoiler: The word



Awooooooo OwO oof


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

Yes


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Have y'all heard about the word?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit how do you put a spoiler again 


BIRD IS THE WORD YOU FRICK


----------



## Astus (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Damnit how do you put a spoiler again
> 
> 
> BIRD IS THE WORD YOU FRICK



I dunno, I'm just a frick and don't know how to do anything :O


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I could say yhe same thing to you


but it's hot


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

*Touches against will*

Is it against the rules to write that?


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Spoiler



No it's not. Is being a sheep against the rules?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

Fortunately, no


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Fortunately, no


Where the hell is your signature


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

Youtube


----------



## Guifrog (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 30, 2018)

Guifrog said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Guifrog said:


>


Stop.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 30, 2018)

*Starts eating @theawakening  's data*

Mmmmm. Tasty!


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Starts eating @theawakening  's data*
> 
> Mmmmm. Tasty!


That's my data you f-word


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> That's my data you f-word


But sharing is important in the furry community.

*Keeps munching on your data*


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

I have no words


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 30, 2018)

*avali chirping*


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *avali chirping*


Stop chirping-


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> *avali chirping*


_Awoo's at the avali_


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _Awoo's at the avali_


_*awoos loudly in your ear*_


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> _*awoos loudly in your ear*_


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


oh no, an ugly face.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

why is this sooooooo fucking boring


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

Why is everyone inactive when I'm active!? I just want to harass people!


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Why is everyone inactive when I'm active!? I just want to harass people!


And how would you do that?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 30, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Why is everyone inactive when I'm active!? I just want to harass people!


 you just gotta join in at the right time.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> i got a free sandwich at the cafeteria today but it had tomatoes inside ewww traumatic experience



I like it u til the bread goes soggy..


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> And how would you do that?


Spew crap in their general direction. Hey, it works.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Spew crap in their general direction. Hey, it works.


I did that too and I got little attention.


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I did that too and I got little attention.


I'm clearly more effective.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

You spend too much time waiting for teh fun. Teh fun is spontaneous.

Edit: Where did all these dang posts come from; Cockblocking me from responding to my precious Awakening.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

that's what i was doing actually


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I like it u til the bread goes soggy..


They don't even do thaaaaaaat!


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Shut up, do not baaaa at meee.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> They don't even do thaaaaaaat!



Oh gosh, mine have. I always made the mistake of putting the tomatoes next to the bread rather then making a make shift barrier. So when they were in my lunch box, the juice from the fresh tomato would seep into the bread making a mushy mess.

It took a while for me to learn, haha!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

I heard fun. OwO


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I heard fun. OwO



Did you now?


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

Anyone gotten in on stardew valley online?


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

If you mean fun as in "sex", 



























then count me in


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

Can I somehow win on this thread?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Did you now?


I did. :3


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

I will steal it, trust me!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I did. :3



Duuude send me your telegram.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

I win, bitches


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

I WIN!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Why is everyone inactive when I'm active!? I just want to harass people!


I dude... I only sleep 5 hours every day just so I don't miss out :V
It takes alot of sacrifice to be a part of this community 

And that includes your sanity :V


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dude... I only sleep 5 hours every day just so I don't miss out :V
> It takes alot of sacrifice to be a part of this community
> 
> And that includes your sanity :V


I'm still here, so I must've lost it by now.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

I'm always here lmao 
I just think nothing happens on this place, that's all


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I'm always here lmao
> I just think nothing happens on this place, that's all


Stuff happens but alot of us gotta "adult"


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Stuff happens but alot of us gotta "adult"


Fuck...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Fuck...


Don't worry :V
You'll get there. Enjoy your childhood while it lasts :V


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry :V
> You'll get there. Enjoy your childhood while it lasts :V


What childhood? I'm fine the way  I am though


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

theawakening said:


> What childhood? I'm fine the way  I am though


If ye say so :V


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

h


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

i


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

j


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

k


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

l 
sotp


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

M


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

N o


----------



## Guifrog (May 30, 2018)

What is going on? ó.ò

O


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

*P*robably nothing serious


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Qstop pleas


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

See you in the morning-


----------



## Norros_ (May 30, 2018)

But it’s already morning :р
Good morning btw


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Iiiiiii am so happy. :3


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 30, 2018)

Yay! Why?


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

_clAP Along if you feel like a room without a roof_


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

@Monsieur Doveteux Cuz I got a big promotion today that I've deserved for a long time. I'm officially a chemical operator. I'll be paid for my expertise, not the sweat off my brow.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 30, 2018)

Gratz, then! Not every day managers give their employees just rewards. Not speaking from experience, though; this comes from an opinion formed from a collection of stories from my parents and grandmother.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

I had to have another company offer me the same position and then threaten to quit. I was getting that position no matter what coveralls I wear.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 30, 2018)

Not many people have the confidence to do that, either. Bravo!


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

But nobody says Bravo anymore...


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 30, 2018)

That statement became false three minutes ago, buddy.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

lul


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

I think I have narrow sinuses...


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 30, 2018)

Why? It might just be allergies. ‘Tis the season, after all.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

whyyy the fuuuck do i neeeeed to gooo to beeed?


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Why? It might just be allergies. ‘Tis the season, after all.


Na I've always had difficulties blowing my nose and stuff. Also no sense of smell. Could be related perhaps.

Bought a package of Halls to make change a week ago and they've been a godsend at nights right before I go to sleep when my nose starts acting up. Might make it a regular thing.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 30, 2018)

Well, naturally narrow is sound more likely now. At least it’s not dangerous.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Like Hank Rutherford Hill's urethra.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 30, 2018)

I don’t watch King of the Hill. So, uh, maybe?


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I don’t watch King of the Hill. So, uh, maybe?


he did not say that.


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Don't look now but SSJ3 has awoken from his mod slumber.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

I'm waiting for a ban on that LogicNuke


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Don't hold your breath. He's probably just going to look at the last page of any thread with 20 or more pages that have popped up in the last day or two with insults on the tail end and close them for review and go back to mod sleep.

Just have to hide out a little longer before he goes away again. Then we can shitpost!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Afternoon, fuzzbutts. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Finally got my adult toy from Amazon






I'm gonna have a good night


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Finally got my adult toy from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You and your toys. :V


----------



## Norros_ (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Finally got my adult toy from Amazon


Tenga?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Finally got my adult toy from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you, I'm jealous   :v


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Is it a model train? Some of them are much too difficult for minors to put together and they're more for show than for use...

Judging from the size of that box there's probably a lot of pieces so I'm just about positive that's what it is.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Tenga?


How did you know? V:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How did you know? V:


He's psychic. :3


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

What kind of train is Tenga? Is it the kind that choo choos right into your bum?


----------



## Norros_ (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How did you know? V:


Most popular toy on Amazon ;з


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

...goog-le... Ten-ga...

Oh... 3:


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

Oh my


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

I want one


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Something about it seems a lot more disturbing than just hammering a rear... Not sure what though lol.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What kind of train is Tenga? Is it the kind that choo choos right into your bum?


It's actually a tunnel my choo-choo train enters >:3c


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Something about it seems a lot more disturbing than just hammering a rear... Not sure what though lol.


I like both


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's actually a tunnel my choo-choo train enters >:3c


Choo chooo...

I picture you all skinny and weak laying on the floor from having not done anything but use your Tenga for an entire week; still using it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Choo chooo...
> 
> I picture you all skinny and weak laying on the floor from having not done anything but use your Tenga for an entire week; still using it.


So this is what my male "furriends" meant when they said they'll suck me dry >:3c


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

This thread is turning into LewdCentral


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

That's cuz panda is here.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

This thread went into lewd overdrive. Wtf, Mika-chan. :V


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

It's just a toy. We haven't been explicit yet. Let's ride this line as far as it will take us fellas.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This thread went into lewd overdrive. Wtf, Mika-chan. :V


What are you talking about? It's a choochoo train that I can "ride" on *nudge nudge wink wink*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What are you talking about? It's a choochoo train that I can "ride" on *nudge nudge wink wink*


Now you're just confusing me. D:

And no. I know what a Tenga is. You can't escape my 100% clairvoyance. :V


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 31, 2018)

i wish i had my own choo choo i could "ride for days on end" also hello everybodies


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You can't escape my 100% clairvoyance.


My fate is sealed :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i wish i had my own choo choo i could "ride for days on end" also hello everybodies


Hiya


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My fate is sealed :V


Indeed. Nothing gets past my clairvoyancyness. :V

On a different note: How many cons do you visit every year?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

0
;_;


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 31, 2018)

0


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

1 because we only have one each year :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 1 because we only have one each year :V


Only one? Really? That sucks.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @Monsieur Doveteux Cuz I got a big promotion today that I've deserved for a long time. I'm officially a chemical operator. I'll be paid for my expertise, not the sweat off my brow.



Aw congrats, Dude!! Thats great to hear!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Only one? Really? That sucks.


Yeah but it's always a big one :V
Not as big as the US but big by Asian standards :V


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Aw congrats, Dude!! Thats great to hear!


<3


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

I *might *go to a con this December. All I have to do is convince my cosplay-hating parents to bring me there


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

Yea, no biggie


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 31, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I *might *go to a con this December. All I have to do is convince my cosplay-hating parents to bring me there



Why not a train or a coach?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I *might *go to a con this December. All I have to do is convince my cosplay-hating parents to bring me there


What's the name of the con? V:


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 31, 2018)

Ive been on the fence about going to a con for yonks because Im not a fursuiter. I'm a doodler. :'3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Why not a train or a coach?


Malaysia Truly Asiaaaaaaa


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What's the name of the con? V:


FURUM. Go google it


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Malaysia Truly Asiaaaaaaa


Lmao


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 31, 2018)

There's a new how to Train your Dragon poster!! 
I am so excited!! ❤❤❤


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

It's always that trope in Disney movies where they find a rare female to hook up with [insert protagonist here]

Like Rio and Ice Age

Give me more examples


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's always that trope in Disney movies where they find a rare female to hook up with [insert protagonist here]
> 
> Like Rio and Ice Age
> 
> Give me more examples



I'm sure there is a dozen more but I live this series :'3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 31, 2018)

If you've ever wondered where the sound of the imp came from in the original Doom, it's the sound of a camels mating call.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

*Well then*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 31, 2018)

oh well ok


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

@Ginza


----------



## Ginza (May 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Ginza




B’awww you’re too kind <3

The sign really should say you Nexus UwU


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

You're freakishly well adjusted for your age. I'll say that. It blew my mind you were a minor.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

As well as being incredibly kind and friendly to everyone.


----------



## Ginza (May 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You're freakishly well adjusted for your age. I'll say that. It blew my mind you were a minor.



Aww thank you, that means a lot <3
I try my best, but I don’t know how adjusted I really am xD 



Infrarednexus said:


> As well as being incredibly kind and friendly to everyone.



Aww thanks Nexus <3 I can definitely be an asshole though, no denying it. Recently I’ve been trying to better myself, and be more empathetic. You really are kind though :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Ginza


Ginza likes fuzzy animals. DEBUNKED! :3


----------



## Guifrog (May 31, 2018)

Boing

I'm that loner frog who understands nothing of what happened backstage, but I thought I'd give you some positive energies! :} @Ginza


----------



## Ginza (May 31, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Boing
> 
> I'm that loner frog who understands nothing of what happened backstage, but I thought I'd give you some positive energies! :} @Ginza



Aww thanks Gui, I really appreciate it. It’s been a rough few days, but I’m hanging in there <3

I hope you’re doing well too!


----------



## DocNonsense (May 31, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Aww thanks Gui, I really appreciate it. It’s been a rough few days, but I’m hanging in there <3
> 
> I hope you’re doing well too!


Whatever happened, hope you recover/do whatever is necessary or whatever helps to get better


----------



## Ginza (May 31, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> Whatever happened, hope you recover/do whatever is necessary or whatever helps to get better



Thank you! I wouldn’t be as well off as I am without all of you guys. It’s much appreciated uwu


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Thank you! I wouldn’t be as well off as I am without all of you guys. It’s much appreciated uwu


Now now. Don't spill the tea over the table. I just cleaned. :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 31, 2018)

*dives into thread to hug-tackle Ginza*

Glad to see you in good spirits  :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

Your one of a kind Ginza, and we all love having you here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Ginza is best nerd :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

So. Hugpile? I call for a hugpile. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## DocNonsense (May 31, 2018)

Don't call for a hugpile unless you want to be the foundation, that's risking your life needlessly!


----------



## DocNonsense (May 31, 2018)

that said....
*Jumps onto the hugpile*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So. Hugpile? I call for a hugpile. :V


I'll join in if everyone goes naked while doing so


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll join in if everyone goes naked while doing so


I am severely conflicted now  :|


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll join in if everyone goes naked while doing so


How about no? :V



DocNonsense said:


> Don't call for a hugpile unless you want to be the foundation, that's risking your life needlessly!


Yes, I will be the foundation.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> How about no? :V


Hmph! Fine! I'll just join the hug pile over there full of daddy bears, cute chubs and muscle husband's >:U


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hmph! Fine! I'll just join the hug pile over there full of daddy bears, cute chubs and muscle husband's >:U


May I join you? I've never been held in the arms of a daddy bear before.


----------



## DocNonsense (May 31, 2018)

These piles are dangerously close together, you don't want a _"Hugpileup"_.....
I've heard those things take weeks for the emergency response teams to untangle...too many lives lost due to careless hugpile planning smh


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

So far the hugpile is just Doc... I'm gonna wait for a few more of you to get in there before I add to the "pile".


----------



## DocNonsense (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Fine. *Awkwardly integrates into pile."


----------



## DocNonsense (May 31, 2018)

I'm sure others will come...
they _must....._


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

Please pile on top of me..........I CAN TAKE IT!!!!


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Please pile on top of me..........I CAN TAKE IT!!!!


Hold up, Nexus! 

*walks up to rooftop* 
*jumps off rooftop*
*lands on Nexus*

Wow, that’s really comfy.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 31, 2018)

*stiffly extends arms and walks towards pile*

This is how hugs work, right?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

*Hmmff!* 

This is feeling nice.


----------



## AppleButt (May 31, 2018)

*joins pile*


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> How about no? :V
> 
> 
> Yes, I will be the foundation.



_*worms her way into the hugpile and pokes @Yakamaru a few times in the side*_


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

I'm all warm and fuzzy now.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 31, 2018)

I'M JOINING THIS PILE. 

*Launches myself into the pile of buffs and fluffs.*


----------



## Guifrog (May 31, 2018)

Hugpile! *jumps and kapows onto it* :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> _*worms her way into the hugpile and pokes @Yakamaru a few times in the side*_


Well, shit. You poked the evil woofer? :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

*dives deeper into the pile*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

Who's foot is that I'm feeling?


----------



## DocNonsense (May 31, 2018)

.....*Thats not a foot! *


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> .....*Thats not a foot! *


*Good lord almighty!*


----------



## Norros_ (May 31, 2018)

Guten morgen chat

How’s your first day of summer?
Mine is perfect


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

My first day was rainy at first, but then it got better


----------



## DeeTheDragon (May 31, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Guten morgen chat
> 
> How’s your first day of summer?
> Mine is perfect
> View attachment 33360


Wet and hot as far as the eye can see here.

Everything else is going well though.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Guten morgen chat
> 
> How’s your first day of summer?
> Mine is perfect
> View attachment 33360


Must refrain from making obvious Russian joke.

That's pretty chilly, actually. Gimme that weather please. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

@Yakamaru


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Yakamaru


FFS! xD

Can you people stop having ALL the fun for yourselves? Thank you. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

To be fair you'd make an amazing movie character.


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, shit. You poked the evil woofer? :V


Yes, I dared poke Thine Evil Woofer


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Yakamaru


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> To be fair you'd make an amazing movie character.


Hmm.. Possible. Would love to be the antagonist, to be honest. One that's completely relatable in terms of the reasons why. 





Highly recommend you watch from this bit. It's a more.. Human take on the Elusive Man's take in ME:A on why she is there. One that could be summed up with: He did it all for his daughter.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm.. Possible. Would love to be the antagonist, to be honest. One that's completely relatable in terms of the reasons why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. EA is a pretty corrupt organization. They have the patience of making games that I do waiting for the bus. Every game needs about as much time as possible for the best results.


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 33362


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yeah. EA is a pretty corrupt organization. They have the patience of making games that I do waiting for the bus. Every game needs about as much time as possible for the best results.


Indeed. You know how to make a good villain?

You make them relatable. You make them human, with human flaws, and human reasons for why they are doing what they are doing. You make their reasons deeply emotional but understandable.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

F all of yous. Just kiddings.

;3


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

I just finished committing the lyrics to _X gon' give it to ya_ to memory.

What a bad motherfuckin' song; and I'm talking _Michael Jackson_ bad. Gonna be singing it at work tomorrow 100%.


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 1, 2018)

Btw, today is international childrens day 
happy holiday :3


 
On this day I wish you to open nsfw sub forum so adults stop ruin your childhood


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

Fabulous


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 1, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> On this day I wish you to open nsfw sub forum so adults stop ruin your childhood


I will sell my body for this :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

Something I never really put much thought into but isn't it weird that most of us wear plastic in our day-to-day life? I am, of course referring to polyester. I guess that's the poor man's fabric.


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

*goes to bed-*


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> *goes to bed-*


I HOPE YOUR BED IS BANNED HAHAHAhahahaha

going to a party soon, please someone kill me


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I HOPE YOUR BED IS BANNED HAHAHAhahahaha
> 
> going to a party soon, please someone kill me


shut up I want to lay in its soft and thickness

Damn what's the party gonna be about hm?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

Am starting to wonder if I should start using my actual fursona here, but I get the feeling doing so will bite me in the ass.


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> shut up I want to lay in its soft and thickness
> 
> Damn what's the party gonna be about hm?


okay i will let you have your bed this time

Oh you know, people getting married, annoying family, people screaming  and forcing you to interact and dance with people you don't like, the usual
At least there's food owo


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> okay i will let you have your bed this time
> 
> Oh you know, people getting married, annoying family, people screaming  and forcing you to interact and dance with people you don't like, the usual
> At least there's food owo


damnit i need 


and for some stupid reason there's this "national donut day" thing that nobody might care about


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Am starting to wonder if I should start using my actual fursona here, but I get the feeling doing so will bite me in the ass.


Give it a shot


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Am starting to wonder if I should start using my actual fursona here, but I get the feeling doing so will bite me in the ass.


Literally or figuratively? Furries, yanno. :V


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 1, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I HOPE YOUR BED IS BANNED HAHAHAhahahaha
> 
> going to a party soon, please someone kill me


....._*cocks shotgun*_....
So were you serious about that killing thing? like, _serious _serious?....
Because I'm not going to jail for this...

_again...._


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> ....._*cocks shotgun*_....
> So were you serious about that killing thing? like, _serious _serious?....
> Because I'm not going to jail for this...
> 
> _again...._


*cocks shotgun too* 
Are you being a spy


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> *cocks shotgun too*
> Are you being a spy


_*cocks shotgun again*_
.....Maybe......


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 1, 2018)

*deadly* serious HAHAHAHA


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Give it a shot



Given how nefarious some furries can be and what my fursona is associated with, it's a gamble. I suppose it doesn't really matter, it's not like I have any friends here or anything so... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Yakamaru said:


> Literally or figuratively? Furries, yanno. :V


Both. :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> and what my fursona is associated with, it's a gamble.


Tell me, and I'll tell you if it's suicide or not


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Tell me, and I'll tell you if it's suicide or not


It's obviously not suicide.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

I meant social suicide, you turd


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

turd isn't much of an insult


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm not insulting you.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm describing you. Get it right


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Stop acting bloody smart. 
You know I hate that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok you two need to like chill :V


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ok you two need to like chill :V


But one of us is never chill :v


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> But one of us is never chill :v


Yes, and it's him


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Yes, and it's him


No, it's most likely you. And then you make me wanna fight you for oblivious reasons.

Almost like how you almost always say I'm the minor, and you're the major.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> No, it's most likely you. And then you make me wanna fight you for oblivious reasons.
> 
> Almost like how you almost always say I'm the minor, and you're the major.


You say that like it's not true


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> But one of us is never chill :v





 

There there... You two are like brothers fighting :V

It's adorable


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Tell me, and I'll tell you if it's suicide or not


It pretty much is. Going by the statics I've seen from social psychologists in the fandom and the perception of the majority of those within it in regards to subcultures what I'm associated with is fairly low on the totem pole. It might pave way for some meaningful conversation, but I doubt it.


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 33373
> 
> There there... You two are like brothers fighting :V
> 
> It's adorable


No it's not adorable... it's just like World War with kids...


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

It's not a world war, although If some people from other countries joined in then it might


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> It's not a world war, although If some people from other countries joined in then it might


frick you


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

It's more like the American wars of independence, although you are doing considerably worse than the americans did.


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> It's more like the American wars of independence, although you are doing considerably worse than the americans did.


No I'm doing fine.


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> It pretty much is. Going by the statics I've seen from social psychologists in the fandom and the perception of the majority of those within it in regards to subcultures what I'm associated with is fairly low on the totem pole. It might pave way for some meaningful conversation, but I doubt it.


I'm all for meaningful conversation, but wading through the people that aren't so interested in taking things seriously (nothing wrong with that either, this isn't a drama forum despite what some evidence shows  ) will disrupt the flow of conversation


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 1, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> I'm all for meaningful conversation, but wading through the people that aren't so interested in taking things seriously (nothing wrong with that either, this isn't a drama forum despite what some evidence shows  ) will disrupt the flow of conversation


This is fun. :V


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 1, 2018)

That said, I doubt anyone here is of a mind to actually be agg-


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This is fun. :V


I appreciate that. :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> No I'm doing fine.


No. You are not


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> No. You are not


How so? What am I doing that's considered "worse"?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

Well, The americans won the war of independace, for a start


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

Aw I wanted to ask Mr Fox in private. I'm freaking dying to know! I bet he is bebefur.


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Well, The americans won the war of independace, for a start


If so, did they sing the National Anthem? 


Dongding said:


> Aw I wanted to ask Mr Fox in private. I'm freaking dying to know! I bet he is bebefur.


You mean babyfur


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> You mean babyfur


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm sorry I just don't understand, boi...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

Suppose I _could _use my fursona here, but I don't think I'll use its original name. After what happened to Ginza, it might be suicide.

This requires more thought...


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Suppose I _could _use my fursona here, but I don't think I'll use its original name. After what happened to Ginza, it might be suicide.
> 
> This requires more thought...


Kay


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Suppose I _could _use my fursona here, but I don't think I'll use its original name. After what happened to Ginza, it might be suicide.
> 
> This requires more thought...


What _did_ happen to Ginza?


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> What _did_ happen to Ginza?


Nothing. He just got in a fight in a thread. 

Hope he's okay lmao


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 1, 2018)

Okay
So I guess we are using the term 'suicide' pretty loosey goosey here then


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> What _did_ happen to Ginza?


A rather uncomfortable dispute with another member and what makes this fandom horrible.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

Having a really good morning so far...


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

What the frick is inside that


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 1, 2018)

I approve of the plastic sheeting


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

tfw you miss everything on a forum site


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Having a really good morning so far...


>Sees dongding's hand
>Jerks off furiously

>:3c


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Having a really good morning so far...


That looks incredibly tasty. Aaaand now I got hungry. :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> What the frick is inside that


The works.


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The works.


I thought it was something else


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

It's plain ol' majestic.


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

your mom should've been that


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2018)

For some reason I feel like eating chicken now..


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jun 1, 2018)

Can't blame you. Chicken tastes pretty good


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 1, 2018)

Now who said introverts can't have fun at parties I MADE THE BEST POSSIBLE FRIEND OUT THERE


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> Now who said introverts can't have fun at parties I MADE THE BEST POSSIBLE FRIEND OUT THERE


Do not.


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Do not.


I'm not sure if i wanna know but do not what


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I'm not sure if i wanna know but do not what


Do not fricking post cuteness.


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Do not fricking post cuteness.


Too late for that. Can't stop won't stop




I think I'm in love
Platonic ofc


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> Now who said introverts can't have fun at parties I MADE THE BEST POSSIBLE FRIEND OUT THERE


10/10 looks cuddleable. :3


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

I can't believe it...


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I can't believe it...


What, do u want more (ง'̀-'́)ง


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> What, do u want more (ง'̀-'́)ง


No, I'm good... senpai...


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> No, I'm good... senpai...


Oh i'm senpai now huh
Zamietka levelled up!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2018)

@Ginza @Yakamaru


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Ginza @Yakamaru


ew discord material


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 1, 2018)

_"We're just going grab the brick red paint here, and lets put a happy little dragon there, and that'll be our little secret....."_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> ew discord material


Your just jealous of his artistic skill


----------



## Ginza (Jun 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Ginza @Yakamaru



*an actual pic of Nexus painting his fursona*


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> _"We're just going grab the brick red paint here, and lets put a happy little dragon there, and that'll be our little secret....."_


unofficial quote. 


Infrarednexus said:


> Your just jealous of his artistic skill


I'm jealous of everyone's artistic skill. While I'm stuck with shitty ones. 

And I'm going to eat all your data as a punishment.


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Ginza said:


> *an actual pic of Necxus painting his fursona*


That's not official it's an edit >:v


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Ginza @Yakamaru


Speaking of Nexus.. This is dragon spanking month! OwO

*spank spank*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2018)

Ouch ouch!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 1, 2018)

I thought it was the month of Beatle Bomber Harris?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2018)

CAH hour! <3


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 1, 2018)

And I have a 



Spoiler: Powerwolf










 craving now....


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2018)

You know, if you really think about it, there's no way _everybody _was kung fu fighting.


----------



## Simo (Jun 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Aw I wanted to ask Mr Fox in private. I'm freaking dying to know! I bet he is bebefur.



You mean he's a fur that is like Justin Bieber? I had kinda suspected.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh noes!

@Simo has found me. Please spare me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> You mean he's a fur that is like Justin Bieber? I had kinda suspected.


Bieberfur? Eww. :V


----------



## Simo (Jun 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> @Simo has found me! Pls spare me!



Ah-ha! And the month is still young! Well, guess I'll spare the dragon for now, since I'm gonna make dinner. Also, it'll give me more time, to fully plot a particularly devious scenario


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah-ha! And the month is still young! Well, guess I'll spare the dragon for now, since I'm gonna make dinner. Also, it'll give me more time, to fully plot a particularly devious scenario


My curiosity outweighs my fear.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My curiosity outweighs my fear.


Curiosity killed the cat dragon?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Curiosity killed the cat dragon?


Worth it!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh hey Logic got banned. At least for a little while. Woop woop!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oh hey Logic got banned. At least for a little while. Woop woop!


This ban appears to be permanent


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 1, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> This ban appears to be permanent


*gasp!* The world is safe once again!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

He'll be back on an alt later today.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 1, 2018)

ITS OUT


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

If anyone ever thought of getting a cockatoo as a pet, here's a few good reasons not to. This blog I found sums up my thoughts fairly accurately.

Cockatoos

Sulphur-Crested Cockatoos to be precise.





Now, I know what you’re thinking:  “Phill, cockatoos are gorgeous!  How can you hate cockatoos?!?”  First of all, fuck you.  Second of all, cockatoos are awful.  I don’t care how pretty you are, if you are loud and obnoxious and destructive then I am going to hate you.  Lots of men thought Sarah Palin was a MILF, but then she opened her mouth and suddenly everyone saw her for the unattractive wench that she actually is.  Cockatoos are like Sarah Palin.

Cockatoos come onto your balcony uninvited.





And they squawk.  And when they squawk, they really go at it full force.  There is no bird louder than a cockatoo.  Walk through The Domain around sunset and see for yourself – they make some horrid noises for such a beautiful creature.  I’d be running along with my iPod on – headphones blasting Cher or Lady Gaga or something else super gay straight into my ears – and I’d still be completely startled by the noise.  If I ever trip and fall while running, there is a 98% chance that it’d be due to a cockatoo.  The other 2% could be due to the fact that I’m completely uncoordinated and run like I imagine a penguin would.  Speaking of, we do have penguins in Sydney AND THEY DON’T FUCKING SQUAWK.  Cockatoos:  take notes.

Also, cockatoos are destructive.  Given enough time, they could bring down a skyscraper.  Look at them go to work on this building right in the middle of the City – in broad daylight – with tons of witnesses – and COMPLETELY NO REGARD FOR THE LAW.  They’re just making holes in the building for the heck of it.  They are vandals.  What’s next?  Arson?  I wouldn’t put it past them.





Shitheads.


In addition to Phill's blog I will point out that in regards to pet ownership they are excessively messy, has the neverending maturity of a toddler, are time consuming, hard to train and expensive to care for.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 1, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ITS OUT


Yaaaaas Ghoooooost. You have good taste


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 1, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oh hey Logic got banned. At least for a little while. Woop woop!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2018)

Devin Townsend Project anyone?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

So apparently if you start a string of comments on someone's profile, you can remove the entire string by withdrawing the original comment. Neat...


----------



## modfox (Jun 1, 2018)

who wants the flu? good for getting a free day off school/work and an exuse to laze around all day. today only with 30% off


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 1, 2018)

I always been like this, someone who is in love with anthro felines, mostly, and i feel more identify myself as a Furry than other things... you see,  i used to be a brony one time, i didn't watched the show actually but i hang out with a lot of brony people and i worked for the fandom... but i decided to quit because it is not me, i don't feel like is my sactuary, i must take my love for felines again.. maybe people called me traitor, racial insults, and closed some of my shops because i say i was not a brony anymore... i do not regret my decition i can finally saw what are the kind of people who claim to "love and Tolerate" maybe i got bad luck with them, but i still have brony friends to talk to and i don't have anythign aganist the fandom actually, i simply think that this fandom suits me better, thank you furries


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 1, 2018)

On that note, I just discovered this song thanks to Spotify. I can't even...


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> I always been like this, someone who is in love with anthro felines, mostly, and i feel more identify myself as a Furry than other things... you see,  i used to be a brony one time, i didn't watched the show actually but i hang out with a lot of brony people and i worked for the fandom... but i decided to quit because it is not me, i don't feel like is my sactuary, i must take my love for felines again.. maybe people called me traitor, racial insults, and closed some of my shops because i say i was not a brony anymore... i do not regret my decition i can finally saw what are the kind of people who claim to "love and Tolerate" maybe i got bad luck with them, but i still have brony friends to talk to and i don't have anythign aganist the fandom actually, i simply think that this fandom suits me better, thank you furries


Glad to have you!

You can find crappy people like that just about anywhere you go.  Thankfully your friends stick with you for much longer than your enemies.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 2, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Glad to have you!
> 
> You can find crappy people like that just about anywhere you go.  Thankfully your friends stick with you for much longer than your enemies.



Thank you, mean people are in all fandoms, is true, i think this fandom suits me better and also good people are in here


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 2, 2018)

We appreciate your presence here, mate. And if you do decide to leave, we won’t judge you, because in my opinion, being a furry is just a hobby, and no one should judge you for not liking a hobby anymore.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> We appreciate your presence here, mate. And if you do decide to leave, we won’t judge you, because in my opinion, being a furry is just a hobby, and no one should judge you for not liking a hobby anymore.



Being a Furry myself not a hobby necesary, but don't get me wrong, i'm not a obsessed fan or such, i think that the furry fandom is something you can always build up and learn and live inside of it, i would personally admit that i want to make furry animations and make this amazing and magical world even bigger


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 2, 2018)

It’s fucking snow outside


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 2, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> It’s fucking snow outside


Ewww snow :y


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 2, 2018)

Snow? What’s that? All I know is super hot sunlight and heavy rainfall all day.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 2, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> It’s fucking snow outside


I wish. *Profuse sweating*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2018)

Soooo after watching the TV series "Lucifer" and the furry scene I'm cringing, but only a little. It's not CSI all over again but still, ugh.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.



Mr. Fox said:


> Soooo after watching the TV series "Lucifer" and the furry scene I'm cringing, but only a little. It's not CSI all over again but still, ugh.


Heh. Quite frankly I don't really care about the media attention the Furry fandom gets.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 2, 2018)

Is there some way I can win on this thread?


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 2, 2018)

Guys youtube is recommending me weird shit again


Spoiler










Honestly, the game looks interesting


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Guys youtube is recommending me weird shit again
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Goo + Transformation + Latex + Feral

This is fetish galore :V

Add in Scat and Watersports and I'll call the FBI


----------



## Dongding (Jun 2, 2018)

Forgot WG <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Guys youtube is recommending me weird shit again
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ok fuck it. Finished the game

Puro please assimilate me! Use my body! Let's be one! AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 2, 2018)

been keeping up with this arg and now im freaked out ALOT MORE




 ITS GOT FEELY HANDS


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> been keeping up with this arg and now im freaked out ALOT MORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's daddy Daisy! V:


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 2, 2018)

its fucking weird and i love/hate it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> its fucking weird and i love/hate it


 Not sure what I'm even watching :V
I'm assuming she took in a fish monster.

I need myself a bear monster :V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 2, 2018)

IM GOING TO A PRIDE PARADE TODAY


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 2, 2018)

its a moonster that her dad made and now its growing


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> IM GOING TO A PRIDE PARADE TODAY


You mean a gay parade? :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You mean a gay parade? :V


It's not supposed to be just gays, but you know how gatekeeping goes.


----------



## Rochat (Jun 2, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> It’s fucking snow outside


You say that like it's a bad thing. I totally wish it would snow right now in GA. It's hot as balls outside and humid to boot.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 2, 2018)

Plus all the damn bugs everywhere


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 2, 2018)

Everyone says they want snow now but then when it's winter they suddenly want summer because it's too cold lol
Meanwhile I just wish I could live on Greenland permanently ;w;


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 2, 2018)

I love snow.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm already looking forward to fall. Summer is not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Simo (Jun 2, 2018)

It's hot, and muggy as a swamp, here in Maryland. Lots of thunderstorms, and more flash flood watches, for places in near-by river-valleys, such as (Old) Ellicott City, which got hit really hard, last week. Am on high ground here, luckily.

(Awaits Google Ads for things in Ellicott City )


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2018)

Goddammit, I almost put the toaster in the fridge again.

*Knock knock*

Hello, head? Yeah it's me, Mr. Fox. Is anyone home?

Apparently not...


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Goddammit, I almost put the toaster in the fridge again.
> 
> *Knock knock*
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like a *bad *idea
toasters get hot right?
might as well cool them down.......
hmmm I wonder if _water cooling_ it in the bath will work? I'll give that a go, brb with results


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 2, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> Doesn't sound like a *bad *idea
> toasters get hot right?
> might as well cool them down.......
> hmmm I wonder if _water cooling_ it in the bath will work? I'll give that a go, brb with results


And thus ends the short verse of a man with well written prose. 
He shall be missed. 
Also, hello everyone. -fidgets-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> And thus ends the short verse of a man with well written prose.
> He shall be missed.
> Also, hello everyone. -fidgets-


Good morning :V


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Good morning :V


Good morning, evening, -insert time here- to you too, panda friend. 
How are you doing this day?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Good morning, evening, -insert time here- to you too, panda friend.
> How are you doing this day?


Terrible
I'm forced to go to church against my will :V

If only it was more of those quiet kind of church but alas... It has to be the loud kind


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Terrible
> I'm forced to go to church against my will :V
> 
> If only it was more of those quiet kind of church but alas... It has to be the loud kind


That's terrible. I know what that is like from my years living in Mississippi, going to Pentecostal churches with a strange assortment of very loud and chaotic while at the same time being very strict and restrictive on what church members were supposed to do, even outside of church.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 2, 2018)

Why can't I be funny!?


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 2, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> Everyone says they want snow now but then when it's winter they suddenly want summer because it's too cold lol
> Meanwhile I just wish I could live on Greenland permanently ;w;


Yes that’s true. Since I live on a tropical island, and many tourist come here, I always here people say “Hey I wish I could live here.” then I thought (because I don’t talk to strangers) “_Trust me, you do not want to live here.”_


----------



## Rochat (Jun 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Goddammit, I almost put the toaster in the fridge again.
> 
> *Knock knock*
> 
> ...



How do you do that?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2018)

Rochat said:


> How do you do that?


Because God hates me.


----------



## Rochat (Jun 2, 2018)

That's just odd. I've accidentally set down a bunch of things in the fridge, but I've never had the inclination to unplug, pick up, and put the toaster oven in the fridge.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2018)

It's not really that odd when you think about it. When you're in a hurry cleaning up, in the heat of the moment putting the table spread away such things can easily be overlooked. But yeah, still odd.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 2, 2018)

BOW TO YOUR QUEEN

I just got back from a pride parade lmao


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> BOW TO YOUR QUEEN
> 
> I just got back from a pride parade lmao


Looks like fun


----------



## Rochat (Jun 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> BOW TO YOUR QUEEN
> 
> I just got back from a pride parade lmao


*bows*


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> BOW TO YOUR QUEEN
> 
> I just got back from a pride parade lmao


I wish I could go to pride, but I don't think it will be possible this year for me.
As such...
-flourishes forward into a bow- 
Your majesty.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Jun 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> BOW TO YOUR QUEEN


I don’t bow to anyone, but in this case i’ll make an acception 
_*gives you a moony* _
I didn’t say it was going to be a forward facing bow


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Looks like fun


IT WAS 


Rochat said:


> *bows*





Galatur René said:


> I wish I could go to pride, but I don't think it will be possible this year for me.
> As such...
> -flourishes forward into a bow-
> Your majesty.


Rise, my loyal followers


Gem-Wolf said:


> I don’t bow to anyone, but in this case i’ll make an acception
> _*gives you a moony* _
> I didn’t say it was going to be a forward facing bow


3:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 2, 2018)

Gem-Wolf said:


> *gives you a moony*



I say, how dare thee address thy queen in such a brutish manner!

*faints*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 2, 2018)

In honor of Gay Pride!


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Jun 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I say, how dare thee address thy queen in such a brutish manner!
> 
> *faints*


hehehehe



Infrarednexus said:


> In honor of Gay Pride!



oh wow that’s cool


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 2, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> IT WAS
> 
> 
> Rise, my loyal followers
> ...


-Rises to common ground-
-Rises above the ground-
-Emits jet fires from feet and launches into space-
I might have had a bit of... cannabis tincture.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> In honor of Gay Pride!


>Post flashing colors
>Gets seizures
>Sues Infranexus
>Wins
>Recieves $1000000 in damages
>Use money to hire untouched bottom bois
>Gay Pride

Thank you for your time :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't think I'd be comfortable around that many gay people.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sues Infranexus


Infra _red_ nexus

Get it right or I'll sue you too!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I don't think I'd be comfortable around that many gay people.


And yet you are in this fandom?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 2, 2018)

Yeh. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

Nothing against gay pride but I just don't understand gay pride.
I'm gay but I don't have the need to tell everyone in RL that I like guys :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nothing against gay pride but I just don't understand gay pride.
> I'm gay but I don't have the need to tell everyone in RL that I like guys :V


It's basically celebrating being Gay in the face of adversity that came with it up until recently (abd still does at times). It's also celebrating LGBT rights. The date is a tribute to the Stonewall Riots, which kicked off the Gay rights movement.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 2, 2018)

f.yiff @Mikazuki Marazhu


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> f.yiff @Mikazuki Marazhu


すみませんでもここがフォーラムです


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> すみませんでもここがフォーラムです


しかし、それはしかし、毛皮のようなフォーラムです


----------



## Izar (Jun 3, 2018)

um what


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> キスミーセクシーパンダ


恥ずかしい　( 〃▽〃)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 恥ずかしい　( 〃▽〃)


多分別の時間にして


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 恥ずかしい　( 〃▽〃)


Aww. this whole exchange is adorable.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

One of the many joys of Google Translate <3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

とにかく私はよ


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> とにかく私はよ




多くのテキストで話すオオカミ


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> 多くのテキストで話すオオカミ



Ja, Wölfe sprechen viele Sprachen, weil wir die Sprache der Seele sprechen.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Ja, Wölfe sprechen viele Sprachen, weil wir die Sprache der Seele sprechen.


Quelle est votre langue préférée?


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> One of the many joys of Google Translate <3





BahgDaddy said:


> Ja, Wölfe sprechen viele Sprachen, weil wir die Sprache der Seele sprechen.


Parlez-vois français? Je parle un pue. 
Pourtant, il est plus Cajun que tout.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Quelle est votre langue préférée?



German, and Latin. That might be because I listen to a lot of songs sung in those languages and I could learn them easily.



Galatur René said:


> Parlez-vois français? Je parle un pue.
> Pourtant, il est plus Cajun que tout.



Only if Bonjour counts


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Parlez-vois français? Je parle un pue.



Pas vraiment. Mais s'il y avait une langue que j'aimerais apprendre, ce serait le français


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Pas vraiment. Mais s'il y avait une langue que j'aimerais apprendre, ce serait le français



 !cire debes linguae. Latina! Est radix omnium linguis.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jun 3, 2018)

....uhh...I'm just gonna still with Dovahzul if you guys don't mind. Daar los pah daar zu'u los kul ahst fod nii bo wah Tinvaak.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 3, 2018)

i wish i can speak french, i only know english and spanish


----------



## Folhester (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm a native french speaker and I'm in complete admiration for the foreign gals that manage to master our fucked up language.
Siriusly, our grammar is a nightmare.
And I'll never understand why people think french accent is hot


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

Folhester said:


> I'm a native french speaker and I'm in complete admiration for the foreign gals that manage to master our fucked up language.
> Siriusly, our grammar is a nightmare.
> And I'll never understand why people think french accent is hot


Sacre Bleu?
Voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir
Voulez vous coucher avec moi


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 3, 2018)

Ouya aer igavung em a eahad aecah.

Oh-step aimekung uesa yem aibrun anad Ooegal Aetrensalit.



Spoiler: Warped-Speech



I'm a nerd. I just told you guys to stop giving me a headache from using my brain, and to stop making me use Google Translate.

I said it in my world's magic language, too! It's too early for this! UwU


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 3, 2018)

Folhester said:


> I'm a native french speaker and I'm in complete admiration for the foreign gals that manage to master our fucked up language.
> Siriusly, our grammar is a nightmare.
> And I'll never understand why people think french accent is hot


Grammar is weird but the spelling is so much worse... I can't read french out loud even if my life depended on it :v you say one letter in certain circumstances then it's silent in another case then there are words that sound completely different than they are written usdgghh it's even worse than English


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 3, 2018)

Memes


----------



## Dongding (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been drawing and redrawing a penis the last three days... 3:< An important one.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I've been drawing and redrawing a penis the last three days... 3:< An important one.


That penis better cure HIV or else I'll be disappointed :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 3, 2018)

If it's important then it will be a long, hard time to get it done.

Speaking of which I need to get my own drawings done  d:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

Everyone and their mother knows how to draw. If only I was a jobless virgin living in their parents basement :V


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Everyone and their mother knows how to draw. If only I was a jobless virgin living in their parents basement :V


D:

This basement is very comfortable, mind you  :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That penis better cure HIV or else I'll be disappointed :V


It's Dongding's first.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

Folhester said:


> And I'll never understand why people think french accent is hot


To me, it's not the accent alone, but also the language its spoken through it that makes it so attractive. There's something about the annunciation and emphasis combined with the structure of the words that makes it so appealing.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 3, 2018)

I live in Canada so naturally I hate French people. I can only assume _real_ French people are even more... pleasant to be around.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

I've never actually met many French people. Given all the stereotypes we make of them, I guess they aren't all that open about it, so I may have met many and just never noticed. My college campus literally has people from all over the world.

Including Canada!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 3, 2018)

Wife and I bought Elder Scrolls Online and I spent real money on an ursine mount pre-named Theodore and a pet grizzly cub that the online store named Honeymuzzle.  On a scale of one to Tumbles, how furfaggy is that?  #NoRagrets


----------



## Folhester (Jun 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> To me, it's not the accent alone, but also the language its spoken through it that makes it so attractive. There's something about the annunciation and emphasis combined with the structure of the words that makes it so appealing.



Haha I guess it's all about the attitude then.
So far every time I heard a french mate try to speak english with an obnoxious accent I just had a sudden urge to slap them.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Folhester said:


> I'm a native french speaker and I'm in complete admiration for the foreign gals that manage to master our fucked up language.
> Siriusly, our grammar is a nightmare.
> And I'll never understand why people think french accent is hot



Because "ouh la la"


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Because "ouh la la"


"Oh la la"?
Did you drop something? Is everything alright?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> "Oh la la"?
> Did you drop something? Is everything alright?



If I drop anything it's my - actually never mind :v


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> If I drop anything it's my - actually never mind :v


Oh, but I do mind, Sir Wolf. Do you require assistance? Anything I can help with? Anything at all?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Oh, but I do mind, Sir Wolf. Do you require assistance? Anything I can help with? Anything at all?



You can help with a lot of things! But which one would you like to help with?


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You can help with a lot of things! But which one would you like to help with?


Why, I'm ever so confused!
You ask for help, but ask me what I would like to help you with when I, myself, haven't the foggiest idea of what needs you may have!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 3, 2018)

õ_ô


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Why, I'm ever so confused!
> You ask for help, but ask me what I would like to help you with when I, myself, haven't the foggiest idea of what needs you may have!



I have many needs which need fulfilled. *thinks* here i know. I need belly rubs. *flops over*


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I have many needs which need fulfilled. *thinks* here i know. I need belly rubs. *flops over*


~rubs his belly~ 
Anything to help, my friend.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> ~rubs his belly~
> Anything to help, my friend.



*the feral wolf wiggles happily* thaaaanks :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

I heard someone say belly rubs?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I heard someone say belly rubs?



*melts*


----------



## Universe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello I am Universe I am a human dragon hybrid


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Mr Universe


----------



## Universe (Jun 3, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Hi Mr Universe


How are you


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2018)

@Tezzy Fur 

Oy, where's mah fab British gay Fur at? :V


----------



## Ginza (Jun 3, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands 

Hey man! Haven’t seen ya in a while! How’s life??


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 3, 2018)

Ginza said:


> @WithMyBearHands
> 
> Hey man! Haven’t seen ya in a while! How’s life??


Ah shucks lol, been good, changed stores so I have a far better schedule though I think it was pretty shitty that my boss just _had_ to mention it was because of the panic attacks in front of customers that I’ve had (because of him) but can’t complain.  How’s you?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

Morning WMBH and good morning world :V


----------



## Shoiyo (Jun 3, 2018)

Jesus Murphy I hate summer. I get so uncomfortable in my own skin. What with the heat, the sweatiness, and the overwhelming need to throw rocks at happy couples that stroll around. So much misery!


----------



## Ginza (Jun 3, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Ah shucks lol, been good, changed stores so I have a far better schedule though I think it was pretty shitty that my boss just _had_ to mention it was because of the panic attacks in front of customers that I’ve had (because of him) but can’t complain.  How’s you?



Aww sorry about the panic attacks mate, he sounds like a dick *hugs* 
but congrats that you have a nicer schedule!

I’m doing pretty good myself. Just enjoying the wild ride that is life


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Jesus Murphy I hate summer. I get so uncomfortable in my own skin. What with the heat, the sweatiness, and the overwhelming need to throw rocks at happy couples that stroll around. So much misery!


It's getting really humid where I'm at. I broke down in an ugly sweat when I was walking to my car. I'm already looking forward to this coming fall.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 3, 2018)

I had my grad party today. It was actually pretty great.

Now I'm dead tired, though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm not going to complain about the heat because I complain alot about the cold come winter season


----------



## Ginza (Jun 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I had my grad party today. It was actually pretty great.
> 
> Now I'm dead tired, though.



Ayyee congrats on your graduation! Nice to hear you had a good time as well :3

One question though... was there cake?!?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 3, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Ayyee congrats on your graduation! Nice to hear you had a good time as well :3
> 
> One question though... was there cake?!?


Nope.

But there was cookies.

A lot of cookies.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Nope.
> 
> But there was cookies.
> 
> A lot of cookies.



wAt?? No cake :<

Well, cookies are really good so... I guess we’ll let it slide this time >:V


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello Open Chat! How’s it going?


DragonMaster21 said:


> Nope.
> 
> But there was cookies.
> 
> A lot of cookies.


Cookies! Was there enough for everybody?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hello Open Chat! How’s it going?
> 
> Cookies! Was there enough for everybody?


More than enough.

We even have leftovers! Some of which I am going to consume right now, before I go to bed!

(I probably won't fall asleep just yet, though... not actually tired.)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 3, 2018)

Gimme some >:3


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 3, 2018)

*Sends you cookies with flashy magick.*


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 3, 2018)

Ooh magic mail... 
*noms and nibbles*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 3, 2018)

Grinding weapons on warframe is soo bloody booring. Wish I still had a damn booster.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

*Collapses*


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 4, 2018)

I am just going to take this open chat to say just how much I am just impossibly enjoying the character of Naoto in Persona 4. <3 
I can relate to her so very VERY much so far. 
(Even the embarrassing part with the check up results...)
She's great. 
Persona is great. 
I feel an intense urge to celebrate my jjubilance in this character and this pride month in a very traditional Portland way:
By altering my mental state through legal chemical processes.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Collapses*



Presses F for respect


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 4, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> I am just going to take this open chat to say just how much I am just impossibly enjoying the character of Naoto in Persona 4. <3
> I can relate to her so very VERY much so far.
> (Even the embarrassing part with the check up results...)
> She's great.
> ...


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Presses F for respect


Finished Dongding's NSFW ref sheet. It's stressful drawing something for posterity.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Finished Dongding's NSFW ref sheet. It's stressful drawing something for posterity.



Work tomorrow?
Don't know how you stay up so late on work days...

Just a little "sheepish" on the expose maybe


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

lol It's because I'm dumb. Sleep catches up with you and inevitably obliterates me after work on the days when it does.

Adrenaline and energy drinks get me through the day.

I'm gonna die...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks like our favourite troll Somnium is back under the name of butt slap.  Unless you like racism and bestiality, it would be a good idea to block and not engage.  It's got to be the engagement that keeps him coming back...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Looks like our favourite troll Somnium is back under the name of butt slap.  Unless you like racism and bestiality, it would be a good idea to block and not engage.  It's got to be the engagement that keeps him coming back...



It's fun to poke a little bit tho.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

I refuse to block.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I refuse to block.



Here, have some marshmellows.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

*Puts in bum*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 4, 2018)

Not what I was expecting


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

I panicked.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Puts in bum*


Damn do you need sleep....


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Looks like our favourite troll Somnium is back under the name of butt slap.  Unless you like racism and bestiality, it would be a good idea to block and not engage.  It's got to be the engagement that keeps him coming back...


Personally I have zero patience for this crap.

Also, morning you fuzzbutts.


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 4, 2018)

morninggggihatemondays


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

I hate Monday’s too


----------



## Cawdabra (Jun 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I refuse to block.


Yeah, it amuses me too much.


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hi


Want some marshmallows? I have some...


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

MARSHMALLOWS sorry my human half is hungry


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

Don't deny yourself some nice, gooey, warm marshmallows.


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

I’ll take some


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

*assumes my human form* alright hand them over


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

Here you go fwend. ^w^ *Marshmallows*


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

*gobbles them up* yum thank you friend *accidentally burps holy fire* oh excuse me


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

@BahgDaddy has more.


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 4, 2018)

eww marshmallows what is wrong with you people


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

I want more


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

I haven't more.


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh do you have any cookies


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

No I don't. All I have is sadness. I love a cute little chubby dragon and he doesn't even know I exist.


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh *passes out*


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 4, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> eww marshmallows what is wrong with you people


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzz *wakes up confused* wait what happened


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

They were butt marshmallows okay?


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

What *still confused* did I pass out


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

*assumes my dragon form once more* I think I have a hangover my head hurts


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2018)

I herd marshmallows. OwO


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 4, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> View attachment 33511


complaining on common foods is my hobby
guess what I hate pizza and coca-cola too


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

I love pizza *blasts you with hell fire*


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 4, 2018)

thank gods my heart is frozen solid and no hell fires will work on me anymore


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I herd marshmallows. OwO


Well, there was one I never _was_ able to retrieve. If you wanted to give it a shot then go ahead, but you might want to roll up your sleeves.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Well, there was one I never _was_ able to retrieve. If you wanted to give it a shot then go ahead, but you might want to roll up your sleeves.


_Starts herding some marshmallows into their pens_


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

Those aren't marshmallows...


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

*very drunk* yay marshmallows *accidentally slaps myself* ow


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> thank gods my heart is frozen solid and no hell fires will work on me anymore


Blasts you with holy fire


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm done with this marshmallow joke.


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok sorry * passes out again *


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 4, 2018)

I live in a mellow marsh! 
^_____^


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

*is still unconscious*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2018)

So I got to thinking: with how Kratos acts towards his son in the latest God of War, he reminds me a lot of Foghorn Leghorn. Anyone else get that impression?


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 4, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> And thus ends the short verse of a man with well written prose.
> He shall be missed.
> Also, hello everyone. -fidgets-


Dear Forums,

So apparently cooling toasters in a bathtub isn't a great idea.
Who'd have thunk
At least the coma didn't last too long.
My arms smell of burning though...
-From the Hospital Bed Of DocNonsense


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 4, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I live in a mellow marsh!
> ^_____^



So much better than a harsh marsh!


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

*is still unconscious*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 4, 2018)

That marshmallow joke went further than I expected


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> Dear Forums,
> 
> So apparently cooling toasters in a bathtub isn't a great idea.
> Who'd have thunk
> ...


Mr Fox cools his toasters in the fridge apparently...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

Suspended from school or from FA?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

okb212 said:


> from the forums lol
> 
> the art site? that's a long story... is that bad?


I don't know. Do you think your suspension was unfair?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

okb212 said:


> honestly, yeah


What do you think you got suspended for?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 4, 2018)

You got about a week at least, before any sort of mod logs in. You're okay for now.

@BahgDaddy 


BahgDaddy said:


> That marshmallow joke went further than I expected


At one point Yaka was wrangling my turds.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

okb212 said:


> for saying dumbshit ok


Everyone says dumb shit sometimes. The mods barely respond to that sort of thing. If you get banned, it would have had to have been pretty ugly.

There was another guy here who recently got banned, but he was possibly the worst of the worst I've ever seen. Son of a bitch blackmailed an under aged girl because she disagreed with him politically, and that was just the tip of the iceberg.

It went on for weeks before the mods to stepped in. With that being said, I doubt you have to worry about getting a reaction from the staff unless you do something just as horrible or even worse.


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

*still unconscious*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

The Universe said:


> *still unconscious*


*Wakes you up with a defibrillator*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Wakes you up with a defibrillator*


What a shock.


----------



## Simo (Jun 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What do you think you got suspended for?



If it's who I think it was, and I know that it is: posting various spam threads, posting unwanted spam to people's RP threads, and generally being an immature, disruptive jerk.

I certainly hope they don't last as long this time. Blocked, but will unblock just long enough to report...if they can't think of why they were suspended the first time, one really has to wonder.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> If it's who I think it was, and I know that it is: posting various spam threads, posting unwanted spam to people's RP threads, and generally being an immature, disruptive jerk.
> 
> I certainly hope they don't last as long this time. Blocked, but will unblock just long enough to report...if they can't think of why they were suspended the first time, one really has to wonder.



Seems they’ve made several accounts now. Lovely.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

Whoever this person is, they should know that any alt account created during a ban is against rules.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

okb212 said:


> But... but... this isn't an alt... I just hate being suspended for no reason, and such...
> 
> I'm sorry... I just hate it for fuck's sake


If you create another account during your original accounts ban in order to have access to the forums, you've created an alternate account.

This is against the rules.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

okb212 said:


> Well... I can't wait for a ban lift to happen near the end of June... Besides, the suspension was still 'unfair'.
> What should I do now, hmm? It's not like waiting will help.


If you have concerns with your ban, simply use the account you have created to send a DM to one of the staff members. Explain why your there and why you want the ban lifted.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 4, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> What a shock.



You've been banned for that pun.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 4, 2018)

okb212 said:


> I can't access crap during a ban... and I'm bad at explaining things. I'll try though.



Seeing as you continuously come back, missing why you were banned in the first place, I’m inclined to believe you perhaps don’t belong on the site period. Instead of making more accounts screaming “it’s unfair”, try reflecting upon _why _you’ve been suspended, and change your behavior.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 4, 2018)

Lets all chill out. 
But scub is shit.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 4, 2018)

okb212 said:


> i'm not even doing a vent what



Don't do a vent, we keep it PG 13 in here. Ish.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2018)

okb212 said:


> But I've always had normal behavior on this "site".


Well you do have a habit of  being rude, cursing like a sailor, and spamming various threads. If that's what you call normal than I must be a saint.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 4, 2018)

okb212 said:


> I'm an idiot for thinking that... and that's outside of here. I don't even tend to swear often...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well shit.


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Wakes you up with a defibrillator*


*stirs violently* falcon punch


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry someone shocked me with a defibrillator


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 4, 2018)

I like how my credits card think it's okay to give me a $45k credit line but I can't get a mortgage. >.>


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 4, 2018)

Damn servers are down and I’m trying to kill time before I drive half an hour away to do laundry.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Damn servers are down and I’m trying to kill time before I drive half an hour away to do laundry.


I like the VR Sims too. Haven't tried "Drive to Go Do Your Laundry and It's About a Half Hour Away Online" yet though. I hear one of it's big features in the new update is that people can look awkwardly away when you catch them staring at you while they're zoned out waiting for their laundry to finish. I hear they're working on another update that will allow some of the machines to eat your change.

I've heard nothing but good things about DGDYLIAHHAO though so I'm sort of excited. My friend buys all of those.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I like the VR Sims too. Haven't tried "Drive to Go Do Your Laundry and It's About a Half Hour Away Online" yet though. I hear one of it's big features in the new update is that people can look awkwardly away when you catch them staring at you while they're zoned out waiting for their laundry to finish. I hear they're working on another update that will allow some of the machines to eat your change.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good things about DGDYLIAHHAO though so I'm sort of excited. My friend buys all of those.


You should check out the expansion Even the Goddamn Vending Machines Don’t Work, it’s really immersive when you get to walk all the way to the gas station for a drink because you’re trying to fight off the cottonmouth


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah and then you come back and your laundry is stopped and all your panties is *GAWN*!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

I was always partial to _Getting Your Hours Cut Right When You Get New Bills_; real nail-biter that one.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

Don't know whether liking will signify empathy, affirmation of a joke, or insult a predicament... *Likes anyways.*


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

Want to RP?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

I had to do uh... do laundry... and the other time I umm... had to have a shower.

Sorry for poofing. I won't do it this time I promise. I'll start:

*Sammy the hermaphrodite whale was relaxing on his towel, sun glistening off the magical stars on his belly. Checking his oversized whale phone he realized it was time to turn over; He didn't want to get sunburnt! Rolling over carelessly, he didn't realize he had pinned a much smaller fur hopelessly underneath his vast folds of sweaty blubber.*

(What type of furry are you in this one? We can do inflation right?)


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

(K it's your turn then. Let's do vore too. You can vore Sammy plz.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You should check out the expansion Even the Goddamn Vending Machines Don’t Work, it’s really immersive when you get to walk all the way to the gas station for a drink because you’re trying to fight off the cottonmouth


They've added a second DLC called "I Forgot My Damn Wallet At Home And Now I Can't Buy Anything" recently. It's a good DLC. :3


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

~SystemMessage: Username "Sexyinflationandbabiestuff69" has logged out. 08:016


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm pretty disturbed after finding that video by Pogo in which he "joked" about sympathising with terrorists. 

His apology was bizarre. He claimed he joked about secretly supporting the Pulse nightclub massacre because he thought it would upset political opponents he views as unreasonable and childish. 
The fact he thought only 'unreasonable' and 'childish' people would be dismayed about him declaring his support for a terrorist is mind boggling.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

~SystemMessage: Username "Sexyinflationandbabiestuff69" has logged in. 09:52

( @okb212 Hey sorry! I didn't mean to leave you hanging. I didn't poof, I just uh... spilled some water on my computer and ran out of tissues and made a big water mess all over my keyboard. You can start voring my whale plz.)


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

((Plz. I need this.))


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm pretty disturbed after finding that video by Pogo in which he "joked" about sympathising with terrorists.
> 
> His apology was bizarre. He claimed he joked about secretly supporting the Pulse nightclub massacre because he thought it would upset political opponents he views as unreasonable and childish.
> The fact he thought only 'unreasonable' and 'childish' people would be dismayed about him declaring his support for a terrorist is mind boggling.



Funny, even though you explained who he is, I never heard of hi, and all I could think of was Pogo Possum, the comic book/strip by Walt Kelly.

famous 'lil image, from later years:







bit earlier on:











(early on, 1940s...)

Amazing, how much of an influence on Jeff Smith and the comic, 'Bone' he was.

Makes me wish there were more art like this, these days.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2018)

@Simo fortunately the comments weren't made by that animated rascal. 

Pogo's a remixer on youtube. He has 0.7m followers and has worked with Pixar and Disney. 

Presumably the chances that he will work with either of those two companies again are now quite diminished.


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 5, 2018)

Theres a strange disconnect that some youtubers have from reality it seems


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 5, 2018)

that or, some people are just crazy anyway and this just puts that under a microscope


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

I’m stuck in hyperspace


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I’m stuck in hyperspace


Prepare for warp jump. Target 245495646615641659.1956564161616, 4199556494526215915.19595159159, 259519591919515151299595191591191292199191199119919191195.1959559151599159191. Engage warp drive.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Help me my hyperdrive’s stuck *presses wrong button* oh no


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

Bite something soft. ENGAGE FORWARD THRUST! Prepare for return jump!
**CLANG!**


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

*ejects from the space craft* ahhh


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 5, 2018)

Why has nobody realized we already live in a cyberpunk society?


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh no now I’m in an escape pod


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

I’m NOW GOING TOWARDS A BLACK HOLE Help me thrusters at full


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

Let us give you a nudge.  *CLANG!*


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

I’ve got an idea I’m about to eject from the escape pod when I do catch me in your tractor beam


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Got it


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

We don't have tractor beams. Pilot, match velocity. Be ready to grab an exterior handhold.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

okb212 said:


> Oh god, someone help me out of this "misadventure"


Gunners! TAKE AIM! FIRE!!!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 5, 2018)

Uh

Hi everyone! It is almost my fifteenth birthday 
And guess what? My crush likes me too 
I am very happy


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

okb212 said:


> who are you going to fire at, daddy


You


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Uh
> 
> Hi everyone! It is almost my fifteenth birthday
> And guess what? My crush likes me too
> I am very happy


!!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

Way too late.....


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

It is good! Excited for yous! <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2018)

There's going to be a second lego movie.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Uh
> 
> Hi everyone! It is almost my fifteenth birthday
> And guess what? My crush likes me too
> I am very happy


That's good to hear, love.

I wish you luck!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

@Fallowfox  I don't remember a single thing from the first movie.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @Fallowfox  I don't remember a single thing from the first movie.


EVERYTHING IS AWESOME!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh yeah... there _was_ that, wasn't there?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

I haven't slept because I'm trying to unfuck my sleep schedule. Got called into my shit job that cut my hours over bullshit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @Fallowfox  I don't remember a single thing from the first movie.



Not even this? ;3


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I haven't slept because...


I know the feeling. Like your body is trying to turn itself inside out starting with your eyeballs.


Fallowfox said:


> Not even this? ;3


Misha beat you to it!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Not even this? ;3


TOO CHEERFUL!


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

*presses the ejection button* um I think I missed


----------



## Astus (Jun 5, 2018)

This just in, read all about it! There stuff going to happen; but I seriously doubt it!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

Is that... a poem?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 5, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Uh
> 
> Hi everyone! It is almost my fifteenth birthday
> And guess what? My crush likes me too
> I am very happy


WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Superhero static shock


----------



## verneder (Jun 5, 2018)

Ahoy, how is everyone doing?


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 5, 2018)

*hugs everyone crying* , i going to y'all because you are the only one to talk to now... i just broke with my girlfriend, she has another boyfriend... i'm so deeply hurt... i feel liek something died inside me and ... i'm so sorry to tell you my problems but... i have nobody else to talk to.. i feel so lonely... i.... i... i don't know what to do... i just nneed your support.... i feel horrible now...


----------



## verneder (Jun 5, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> *hugs everyone crying* , i going to y'all because you are the only one to talk to now... i just broke with my girlfriend, she has another boyfriend... i'm so deeply hurt... i feel liek something died inside me and ... i'm so sorry to tell you my problems but... i have nobody else to talk to.. i feel so lonely... i.... i... i don't know what to do... i just nneed your support.... i feel horrible now...



I would just Try to forget it and distract yourself, but I am not a credible source of advice.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 5, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> *hugs everyone crying* , i going to y'all because you are the only one to talk to now... i just broke with my girlfriend, she has another boyfriend... i'm so deeply hurt... i feel liek something died inside me and ... i'm so sorry to tell you my problems but... i have nobody else to talk to.. i feel so lonely... i.... i... i don't know what to do... i just nneed your support.... i feel horrible now...


I would find something to distract yourself for now. Like, do you play video games or enjoy drawing or something that'll get your mind focused on something else? Because that'll help for the first few days


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 5, 2018)

my internet provider blocks eShop 
I can’t even update ultra sun now


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> ... i just broke with my girlfriend...


Hey dude, that sucks. You'll find someone else eventually. Relationships can be brutal and if she had someone already lined up then she did you a favor by not wasting your time.


Luxibutt said:


> I would find something to distract yourself for now. Like, do you play video games or enjoy drawing or something that'll get your mind focused on something else? Because that'll help for the first few days


This. Don't do anything desperate that you'll be ashamed of later; come out on top. You won't be in a good state of mind to make any important decisions and making a wrong choice right now might cause you grief down the road. Be strong.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 5, 2018)

^ This x a thousand. 

After I broke up with my ex years ago, I kinda went on a crazy sex bender. Honestly, it was a bad decision, but looking back on it, it made me smart to know what I wanted and what lead me to meeting my husband. 

But I agree with Dongding, don't do anything to desperate or making any wrong decisions right now because you're upset. Take this time to regroup, find out things that you like, and pretty much discover the new you after the relationship.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 5, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> *hugs everyone crying* , i going to y'all because you are the only one to talk to now... i just broke with my girlfriend, she has another boyfriend... i'm so deeply hurt... i feel liek something died inside me and ... i'm so sorry to tell you my problems but... i have nobody else to talk to.. i feel so lonely... i.... i... i don't know what to do... i just nneed your support.... i feel horrible now...



Aww man .  *Hugs* 

My girlfriend broke up with me a couple of months ago.  We’d been together 7 years. 

I know it hurts, man I really does.

Just keep your chin up.  A relationship ending isn’t the end of the world.

Like the other answers.  Just keep yourself distracted.  Maybe through a hobby you enjoy.  Maybe excercise.  Just keep active and don’t give yourself time to think about it until your grief subsides.

Don’t do anything you’ll regret.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 5, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> *hugs everyone crying* , i going to y'all because you are the only one to talk to now... i just broke with my girlfriend, she has another boyfriend... i'm so deeply hurt... i feel liek something died inside me and ... i'm so sorry to tell you my problems but... i have nobody else to talk to.. i feel so lonely... i.... i... i don't know what to do... i just nneed your support.... i feel horrible now...


This is something delicate to approach... But I will simply tell you what best helped me in these situations when I was monogamous.
I know your heart is screaming for you to care about this person still, but if she was willing to do this to you and already had someone else lined up, then she was already going to be a toxic element in your life.
I know this feels terrible, but if you get through this, you will be presented with opportunity for a better life than you would have had if such a toxic element were still there in your life.
You may not feel it right now, but somewhere, the logical part of you knows it is true: this is not a tragedy. This is an opportunity for a better life.
The fact that it had to come through such pain is the real tragedy, and I am sorry that you are going through that pain.
When the pain haunts you, try to believe in yourself and that you deserve someone better than that.
Tell yourself in the mirror if you have to.
Fight through the pain, and if it helps to distract yourselves like others suggest, by all means, do so.
That doesn't work for me; it helps me to fight the pain head on with belief in myself.
If you need me I can be here to believe in you too.
PM me anytime if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words, i knew i can trust in furries to vent this pain, as for now the only decition i will do is dedicate myself 100% to the comunity, i have several animation proyects and now i will put all my heart on it, thank you again.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 5, 2018)

@MarquisofGIF that sucks, man.  But it's better to get this issues out of the way sooner rather than let them sit and fester; I'm proud of you.

If you ever need to just sit and chill, we'll be here.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

K, there's a bunch of hair on me right now. Are one of you guys shedding? (Not you Dee, obviously.)


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 5, 2018)

Perhaps ~ :3


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

3:<
*Hands doggy brush*


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> K, there's a bunch of hair on me right now. Are one of you guys shedding? (Not you Dee, obviously.)


Not I. But I am about to imbibe some hair of the dog. If that dog were a hippy at least.
Perhaps I dropped a bit of it instead of putting it into the mixture.
You know what they say.
"If you see something, say nothing. And drink to forget."
I've seen nothing but best not to skip out on the second part just in case.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

I've never heard that and I'm scared you're going to spike my drink now...


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 5, 2018)

-Brushes self- ~w~ Feelsgoodman.


----------



## verneder (Jun 5, 2018)

A seven year old told me that I was a faggot today.

Kids and their silly antics, Playing ball, pulling pranks, and calling people faggots.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 5, 2018)

verneder said:


> A seven year old told me that I was a faggot today.
> 
> Kids and their silly antics, Playing ball, pulling pranks, and calling people faggots.



Man, what ever happened to calling people 'gay'?

Kids these days, smh.


----------



## verneder (Jun 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Man, what ever happened to calling people 'gay'?
> 
> Kids these days, smh.



The children have evolved, gay is to nice, they must upgrade.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I've never heard that and I'm scared you're going to spike my drink now...


It's a quote from "Welcome to Nightvale". 
I'm not going to spike your drink, dear friend.
It'd spoil the blood.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 5, 2018)

I've never been so surreptitious, so of course; I'll be distracted when I spike the punch.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2018)

Liked my Kigu so much I bought another one. Might start a collection.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm done with this marshmallow joke.


I could tell you something about marshmallows that would make you never look at them the same way again.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

What's that?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2018)

I once read that people stick frozen marshmallows up their bunghole as a laxative.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

Hm. I know that now... Dangit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2018)

Now when you see a marshmallow, that vivid image will come to mind.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

*Puts bag of marshmallows in the freezer.*
>:3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh you durrdee boy. :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

Just need to figure out precisely where this guy lives.





*Books plane ticket to Moscow.*


----------



## Cawdabra (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I could tell you something about marshmallows that would make you never look at them the same way again.


I've already seen a PooAlexa video so I'm way ahead of you :V
Also add smores to that list.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Just need to figure out precisely where this guy lives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take me with you! I wanna meet @Norros_  and Boogsbear! >///<


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Take me with you! I wanna meet @Norros_  and Boogsbear! >///<



but I live kind of far away from Moscow...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 6, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> but I live kind of far away from Moscow...


How do you even know Boogsbear is from moscow?

You're on his Twitter right?  >:3c


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're on his Twitter right?  >:3c


Since he mostly posts bara bears and food
Of course I am!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Liked my Kigu so much I bought another one. Might start a collection.



Kigu pajama party time!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 6, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Since he mostly posts bara bears and food
> Of course I am!


WHY OF COURSE! 
*slaps forehead*
I almost forgot you're a fag like me :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

Was drawing the hottest F-ing picture last night. >:3 It's blowing my mind how hawt Dongding is now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Kigu pajama party time!


Everyone's invited!


----------



## verneder (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Everyone's invited!
> 
> View attachment 33630



That looks terrifying


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 6, 2018)

One of my online normie friends.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

If I switch the position of 2 words in the entirety of DMX's X Gon Give It To Ya, I can pretend it's a song about Dongding.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

I just rescued a fly that was stuck in my window. 

Now I can legitimately claim that I wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

You wouldn't _directly_ hurt a fly. Inadvertently however..? Who knows that sort of horrifying fate you've let him to. Spiders? Highway vehicles? ...Ren Hoëk?


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 6, 2018)

*noms on a banana* owo


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I just rescued a fly that was stuck in my window.
> 
> Now I can legitimately claim that I wouldn't hurt a fly.


No. You hurt the window instead. Poor window. :3


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 6, 2018)

I've already killed a lizard by accident. 
When I was closing the door of my bedroom, it wouldn't move accordingly, so I forced it, repeatedly opening and "closing" until I saw the squashed thing fall from the top.

I felt seriously bad during the rest of the day.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 6, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 33657


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY CHUM PAL FREIND AMIGO HOMESLICE BREADSLICE DAWG


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY CHUM PAL FREIND AMIGO HOMESLICE BREADSLICE DAWG


Lol thanks I didn’t mean the pic to be so dreary but it was in a search of “birthday bear” or whatever cause I was mad stoned.  And that’s an accurate representation of a lot of my birthdays.  Well, actually no.  It’s too much.  All I wanted to do was pound back this weed vodka and enjoy stuff but I’m disappointing everyone by not being in six places at once


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 6, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 33657


Sad bear makes me sad  ;_;

Happy birthday!  Make it a good one.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 6, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Sad bear makes me sad  ;_;
> 
> Happy birthday!  Make it a good one.


My parents argued for almost an hour about where to go to dinner and basically ignoring whatever I suggested :3 fun times


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 6, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 33651
> 
> One of my online normie friends.


This has to be my favorite part of being a furry.

I now have the power to make my friends uncomfortable at the drop of a hat.  It has become my end all for uncomfortable conversations.  >:]


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 6, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 33657



Happy Birthday


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 6, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My parents argued for almost an hour about where to go to dinner and basically ignoring whatever I suggested :3 fun times


I have no clue what that would feel like.  Usually my parents are arguing to make me pick a place to eat  d:

Any delicious foods you'll be holding over our heads as we sit here eating plebeian food?  :V


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 6, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 33657


Birthdaaaaaaay!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

Happy bearthday!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> No. You hurt the window instead. Poor window. :3


I am truly a terrible human being.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 6, 2018)

1:48 am 
Due to unfortunate circumstances, I am awake.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 6, 2018)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm on a mofohoken plane right now. If I don't post again I died in a plane crash. Bai guize!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm on a mofohoken plane right now. If I don't post again I died in a plane crash. Bai guize!


Bai bai.  If you crash and live send us the pics for proof  :V


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm on a mofohoken plane right now. If I don't post again I died in a plane crash. Bai guize!


ORRRR DISAPPEARED LIKE THAT ONE PLANE! 

Too lazy to check out the name of the plane. >w>;


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 6, 2018)

My cat almost got hit by a car. I'm trying my best not to flip out since it sounds like she's okay, but fuck man. I lost a cat to that once.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Bai bai.  If you crash and live send us the pics for proof  :V







I know it's probably pretty hard for you to look in this general direction right now, but all I have is proof I've arrived safely.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I know it's probably pretty hard for you to look in this general direction right now, but all I have is proof I've arrived safely.


A HUMAN!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 7, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> A HUMAN!







I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 7, 2018)

G'day!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I don't know what you're talking about


Filthy Human! Sacrifice your soul to satan and beg that you be a real sheep :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I don't know what you're talking about


The T-shirt makes it a good 10/10. Would buy one. :3


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 7, 2018)

Wtf guys


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 7, 2018)

I go to sleep for only 4 hours and your screaming for blood and sacrafices already?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I go to sleep for only 4 hours and your screaming for blood and sacrafices already?


4 Hours?!

Go back to sleep kid! :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 7, 2018)

They seem to think I'm an exceedingly handsome human, and not a sheep whatsoever.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 4 Hours?!
> 
> Go back to sleep kid! :V


But I have a maths exam in about 2 hours  3:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> But I have a maths exam in about 2 hours  3:


Next time stop playing with videogames and go to sleep :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 7, 2018)

And stop calling it maths. Is that an overseas thing?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jun 7, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> But I have a maths exam in about 2 hours 3:


Ouch. Better get to cramming, hun.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 7, 2018)

I love how windows 10 needs near constant updates because they shipped an early access OS.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> And stop calling it maths. Is that an overseas thing?


We call it "suugaku" here :V
数学


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> And stop calling it maths. Is that an overseas thing?


No, it's an intelligent person thing  =P


----------



## Dongding (Jun 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We call it "suugaku" here :V
> 数学


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm allergic to that word


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello again 
I am going to pride because i'm fucking gay or something
I am excited!
My only two IRL friends are coming to my birthday 
Also, is it a bad Idea to wear my partial suit to pride?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts. =w=


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts. =w=


Hello Sir Yaka!
How are you?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello Sir Yaka!
> How are you?


Oh look, 'tis a catbee I see. =w=

I'm pretty good. Got an interview on Wednesday for a position I have applied for, one that's very similar to what I've worked with previously. I am anxious, nervous, a little skittish and excited at the same time.

As for partial suit at pride: I would say unless you want people to stare and perhaps throw negativity your way, I would recommend you refrain from wearing it. But if you want to wear it, wear it with pride. I will support your choice no matter what you choose. 

And you? How are you, love?


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh look, 'tis a catbee I see. =w=
> 
> I'm pretty good. Got an interview on Wednesday for a position I have applied for, one that's very similar to what I've worked with previously. I am anxious, nervous, a little skittish and excited at the same time.
> 
> ...


Ooh good luck Yaka! 
And I am freakin' Fabulous, darlin'!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2018)

Finally! I've been waiting for this moment!
The time where Alleria and Vanessa Windrunner confronts Sylvana 
(*´▽｀*)


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 7, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I have no clue what that would feel like.  Usually my parents are arguing to make me pick a place to eat  d:
> 
> Any delicious foods you'll be holding over our heads as we sit here eating plebeian food?  :V


Literally all I wanted was Culver’s which was three blocks from us but they kept wanting to drive to the other side of town for an expensive meal that would have taken three hours to get through.  Like can we pls respect the birthday and just fucking pig out on cheese curds 



Luxibutt said:


> My cat almost got hit by a car. I'm trying my best not to flip out since it sounds like she's okay, but fuck man. I lost a cat to that once.


I have too.  That shits scary.  It’s perfectly understandable to freak out a little.  Hope y’all are okay


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ooh good luck Yaka!
> And I am freakin' Fabulous, darlin'!


Thanks. 

And that's good to hear. 

Wait. Darlin'? :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 7, 2018)

Dragoneer hates me. He thinks I suck. 3':


----------



## Saga (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Dragoneer hates me. He thinks I suck. 3':


[USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST]


----------



## Dongding (Jun 7, 2018)

Kiara recently found out his crush like-likes him. Dragoneer ignores my posts. He pretends I don't exist. He's so out of my league though. He'd never give me the time of day.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Kiara recently found out his crush like-likes him. Dragoneer ignores my posts. He pretends I don't exist. He's so out of my league though. He'd never give me the time of day.


Why are you even interested in dragoneer?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2018)

Spoiler






Luxibutt said:


> My cat almost got hit by a car. I'm trying my best not to flip out since it sounds like she's okay, but fuck man. I lost a cat to that once.


My cat got hit by a car too, good times.





KiaraTC said:


> And I am freakin' Fabulous, darlin'!





Yakamaru said:


> Darlin'? :V


Darlin'.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 7, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Why are you even interested in dragoneer?
> View attachment 33678


I'm superficial.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm superficial.


Atleast you're honest :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd totally take Dragoneer out for a lovely dinner.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 7, 2018)

o.o


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd invite most people here to play warhammer 40,000.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi life hack here, don’t suit at pride unless you can take countless cooldown breaks, those suits are hot as shit and you will sweat your ass off.  Stay incredibly hydrated if that’s what you’re doing.   I would not recommend tho


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 7, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was my first kitty too when I was going through some things. I'm happy my current kitty is okay. I gave her extra pets and treats.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 7, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I have too.  That shits scary.  It’s perfectly understandable to freak out a little.  Hope y’all are okay


We are! I spent the rest of the night spoiling her when I found her. I'm happy that nothing happened to her. 

Here's the kitty in question:


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

*powering up even beyond* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *cracks glass*


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh look, 'tis a catbee I see. =w=
> 
> I'm pretty good. Got an interview on Wednesday for a position I have applied for, one that's very similar to what I've worked with previously. I am anxious, nervous, a little skittish and excited at the same time.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the interview mate!  Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 7, 2018)

The Universe said:


> *powering up even beyond* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *cracks glass*


Stop hurting the poor, poor windows.  They're all innocent.  ;_;


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  * continues to crack glass *


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Good luck with the interview mate!  Hope it all goes smoothly.


Thanks. The last interview I did was kinda bad, so I am hoping to improve until this one. 

I will do my best at this one.


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (Jun 7, 2018)

I am 50% Asian. So, whenever someone laughs at my eyes, I laugh at their grades.

Wait, one more! 
How do you know that an Asian man has broken into your house?
Because all your homework is done, there is no dirt, and he's slowly backing out of the driveway!


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 7, 2018)

Hatiblackwolf said:


> How do you know that an Asian man has broken into your house?
> Because all your homework is done, there is no dirt, and he's slowly backing out of the driveway!



And your dog is a soup


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 7, 2018)

Are we making fun of our own ethnicity now? BECAUSE I HAVE WHAT MAY BE THE WHITEST SHIT EVER!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 7, 2018)

I felt inspired by the constant drama on this platform! Happy little dumpsters fire!


----------



## Ginza (Jun 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 33689
> 
> I felt inspired by the constant drama on this platform! Happy little dumpsters fire!



Darko you are a legend


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 7, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Darko you are a legend


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 7, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 33689
> 
> I felt inspired by the constant drama on this platform! Happy little dumpsters fire!


If you drew this, please put on your FA so I can add this to my favorites. If not, I neeeeeed the source.

Also, me and my Hek Shotgun with 220% Multishot (Three times as many pellets, with a 20% chance to shoot fourth share of pellets) are going to try to fight Alad V for the first time. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 33689
> 
> I felt inspired by the constant drama on this platform! Happy little dumpsters fire!


Can you draw in some drama furries on fire? V:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can you draw in some drama furries on fire? V:


Whenever I have a ref sheet, how much to commission a version with my fursona like:




I'm stuck in this trench of trashfires 



Spoiler


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Whenever I have a ref sheet, how much to commission a version with my fursona like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if done in the style of the happy little dumpster fires piece I'd only charge like 30 bucks as thats not very complicated :3

Also here's a link to the piece.
www.furaffinity.net: Happy little dumpster fires! by DarkoKavinsky


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 8, 2018)

This collab is going to be fun I know it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## avisa (Jun 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 33689
> 
> I felt inspired by the constant drama on this platform! Happy little dumpsters fire!


Drawing a painting. Nice. Accurate post lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 8, 2018)

avisa said:


> Drawing a painting. Nice. Accurate post lol


We must spam this everytime a dumpster fire thread is made


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 8, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 33689
> 
> I felt inspired by the constant drama on this platform! Happy little dumpsters fire!





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We must spam this everytime a dumpster fire thread is made


Seriously, may we have permission to do this?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 8, 2018)

Don't spam it, just post it tastefully any time a dumpster fire thread kicks off. *looks at frequency of drama* oooooooooooooooooh


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)

I’m Polish.  That in itself is a joke.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2018)

Ertghghggh stayed up until 04:00 to finish work.


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Powers up even further beyond AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *causes huge energy spikes that short out the nearest computer*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 8, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m Polish.  That in itself is a joke.


Don't sell yourself short, you self liberating nut.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 8, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m Polish.  That in itself is a joke.


Butt I tot u amuricao >:U


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Butt I tot u amuricao >:U


My entire dads side is from Chicago and most of them are second generation Poles lol.  It’s every bit as stereotypically Polish as you can imagine.

I took an ancestry test and learned that I technically have more Polish DNA than actual native Poles


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Ertghghggh stayed up until 04:00 to finish work.


I got ya beat. I stayed up until 5.30 watching the 9 episodes of Legend of the Galactic Heroes - Die Neue These that is currently out.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 8, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My entire dads side is from Chicago and most of them are second generation Poles lol.  It’s every bit as stereotypically Polish as you can imagine.
> 
> I took an ancestry test and learned that I technically have more Polish DNA than actual native Poles


@Ayattar is your blood relative then :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @Ayattar is your blood relative then :V


Just “banned” ell oh ell


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 8, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Just “banned” ell oh ell


Best Pseudo-Nazi ever :V
The only kind of Nazi people love back then XD


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)

I heard that a huge stereotype about Poles is that they’re incredibly anti Semitic.  I really fucking hope not lol I’m just trying to be associated with the loud families who cook way too much and argue constantly


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2018)

It's 14.01 and I have just finished my first meal of the day. Yay for staying up like 3 hours too long watching weeaboo cartoons. :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 8, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I heard that a huge stereotype about Poles is that they’re incredibly anti Semitic.  I really fucking hope not lol I’m just trying to be associated with the loud families who cook way too much and argue constantly


Most of my knowledge pertains directly to military history in that regard. I can rattle off a bunch of useless information about german and soviet weapons, and I'm somewhat knowledgeable on the rise of the Reich, and I've started into the history of the Russian Revolution (which is a boundless clusterfuck of information.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Most of my knowledge pertains directly to military history in that regard. I can rattle off a bunch of useless information about german and soviet weapons, and I'm somewhat knowledgeable on the rise of the Reich, and I've started into the history of the Russian Revolution (which is a boundless clusterfuck of information.


Be careful now, the open chat is the only sanctuary from all these dumpster fire :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)

I had a better day at work after my real birthday I fucking love my coworkers so much

One of them got me a goodie bag from the head shop and it all still has that sandalwood smell <3 I’m such a hippie queer I’m sorry


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 8, 2018)

My Hero Academia is replacing my sleep damnit....


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

*powers up even further beyond* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *continues to crack glass *


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 8, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Seriously, may we have permission to do this?


Yes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Zamietka (Jun 8, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My entire dads side is from Chicago and most of them are second generation Poles lol.  It’s every bit as stereotypically Polish as you can imagine.
> 
> I took an ancestry test and learned that I technically have more Polish DNA than actual native Poles


oh hi cousin from kurwa tribe who i've never talked to :v


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 8, 2018)

The Universe said:


> *powers up even further beyond* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *continues to crack glass *


:V

You'll burst a vein or get piles if you continue with this


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *continues to crack glass*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2018)

For some reason I crave sugar. Lots and lots of sugar.

*eats the rest of his ice cream*

My body: "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?????"


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> For some reason I crave sugar. Lots and lots of sugar.
> 
> *eats the rest of his ice cream*
> 
> My body: "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?????"


*Diabetes*: WHO CALLED?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> *Diabetes*: WHO CALLED?


"Who's your daddy??"
"You are, Daddy Diabetes. You are!"
"Good! Now have some more delicious cream vanilla ice cream. OwO"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 8, 2018)

Speaking of ice cream, I just finished eating the best banana split ever. I swear these people put their heart and soul into making my dessert.


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Speaking of ice cream, I just finished eating the best banana split ever. I swear these people put their heart and soul into making my dessert.


Jealous? What? Noooope. Not Jealous.
_*body enters complete shutdown*
Imnotjealousatallwhatsoeverwhoeventoldyouthattheymusthavebeenmisinformediswearamngtjelsousdfofthtathskghgfdslgklghjdsas_


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 8, 2018)

I need a break from trashfires


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And that's good to hear.
> 
> Wait. Darlin'? :V


I'm from the south, its a habit. 


Mr. Fox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nostalgiaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 8, 2018)

The problem with being a leader of a pack 
You need to feed them all


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

*burps* good evening everyone


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi, so i'm working making a model for a Sonic animation, i'm currently working with Amy Rose but i also plan to add Rouge the bat and maybe Eggman. Honestly i'm sick that people is making fun of me because all my designs are simetrical, i work on half character then copy paste, flip the other part and try to assemble them to make them ready for animate. I hope that my beloved comunity can give me some advise on such comments or some ideas for this animation, maybe i'll require female voices, a lot of female voices.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 9, 2018)

Don't want to go to my brothers 50th. My eyes are bleeding sleep and I'd rather stay home and warm in my cozy kigu. I know, my priorities are fucked up.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 9, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't want to go to my brothers 50th. My eyes are bleeding sleep and I'd rather stay home and warm in my cozy kigu. I know, my priorities are fucked up.


I don't blame you.  Sounds like a mighty comfy night.   d:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 9, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I don't blame you.  Sounds like a mighty comfy night.   d:


It is, it really is. Euphoric, even.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 9, 2018)

One of my gay male co-workers thinks I'm hot, lol.  

I'm flattered, but I'm straight, man.  Sorry!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 9, 2018)

@Mr. Fox  like 50th birthday? how old are you good sir?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 9, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @Mr. Fox  like 50th birthday? how old are you good sir?


Yep, and nowhere near that age. Although it's safe to say I do have a grey hair or two.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 9, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't want to go to my brothers 50th. My eyes are bleeding sleep and I'd rather stay home and warm in my cozy kigu. I know, my priorities are fucked up.



Go to your brothers 50th in the kigu!  You know it makes sense...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Go to your brothers 50th in the kigu!  You know it makes sense...


That's like a death sentence in my family. I'd have to move to a different country, change my name. But at least the party is dope af.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 9, 2018)

Does anybody likes animations? i'm working on a few


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 9, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Does anybody likes animations? i'm working on a few


Good luck with that!

I'm sure there are plenty of people into animations.  You could try making a thread over in the art section of the forums or something.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 9, 2018)

hmmm i see, well i was hoping to talk about it here, the people on this thread is not interested Dee?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 9, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> hmmm i see, well i was hoping to talk about it here, the people on this thread is not interested Dee?


It's not that you won't find people who are interested in it here, but that it will likely get buried pretty quickly considering this is open chat.

If you make a specific thread for it, then you can have control over the discussion, and you will be more likely to find people who are interested.

Nothing wrong about talking about animations here, but if you want to garner support for your project making a thread will probably be easier.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 9, 2018)

Girfriend at work. Draw secret furry stuff! >:3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm binge watching horror movies right now but very few of them are any good. I think hulu is better for just TV shows at this point.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm binge watching horror movies right now but very few of them are any good. I think hulu is better for just TV shows at this point.


Where the Cicadas cry???


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 9, 2018)

doesn anyone have soul bleach i need some STAT


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 9, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> doesn anyone have soul bleach i need some STAT


"That is not dead which can eternal lie. And with strange aeons even death may die." -H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 9, 2018)

Aaaaaaa my birthday is in nine daysssss
Everyone is acting real suspicious 
"So step mother, whats in the package?"
"UHHHHAHHAHAH soap."


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2018)

Good God, logging onto this place is like some mash up of 60 Minutes & Fox News on crack. Or PCP.

Well, just a lazy Saturday here; some passing thunderstorms, then patches of sun, pondering a walk, but each time I get ready, BAM, thunder. Funny place, these quick little summer storms, here. And yet I think I would miss them, if I lived someplace dry, like on the CA coast.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2018)

It's Saturday and I will take this day off from exercising. Time to chill. =w=


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm going to be playing Warhammer 40,000 with an IRL friend. My T'au against their dark eldar. We are playing a friendly narrative campaign. Do you all want Battle reports with story?


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 9, 2018)

what exactly is a Warhammer? Pardon my ignorance good sir i really don't know.


----------



## Mach (Jun 9, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> what exactly is a Warhammer? Pardon my ignorance good sir i really don't know.


It's a tabletop RPG that takes place in the grimdark future. It's the biggest tabletop RPG out there.

Warhammer 40,000 - Wikipedia


----------



## verneder (Jun 9, 2018)

I picked a 11 Inch pickling cucumber from my garden.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 9, 2018)

The Dark Eldar are attacking a Human Imperial Planet after a tidal wave they created. T'au forces appear as if out of nowhere, their purpose unkown. Dark eldar forces try to capture slaves under fire. Our forces (I'm playing T'au)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm traveling to the Arctic for work later today.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 9, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm traveling to the Arctic for work later today.


woahhh cool! I'm travelling to bed for sleep right now


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 10, 2018)

Pics later.
The T'au were able to save almost half of the refugees, but the dark eldar recovered part of an stc, and wiped out the local stealth contingent. The Dark Eldar also captured the son of the Planetary Governor, whom the T'au had saught to capture. I lost by 2 victory points. On the positive side, their warlord was disgraced and injured, and I recovered more of the STC.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> I picked a 11 Inch pickling cucumber from my garden.







You're welcome :V


----------



## Mach (Jun 10, 2018)

*peeks from a corner*

We're talking about stuff here?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

>Forgot to do groceries
>Hungry
>Only cereal and milk tea left
>Reads Milk
>Milk...





What's wrong with me?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Forgot to do groceries
> >Hungry
> >Only cereal and milk tea left
> >Reads Milk
> ...



You didn't buy the frosted kind you heretic.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> You didn't buy the frosted kind you heretic.


Forgive me father for I have sinned ( ´△｀)


----------



## Mach (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Forgot to do groceries
> >Hungry
> >Only cereal and milk tea left
> >Reads Milk
> ...


It's okay. We all forget things. What's milk tea?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Mach said:


> It's okay. We all forget things. What's milk tea?


Milk and Tea..

...Combined

*Audience Gasp* V:


----------



## Mach (Jun 10, 2018)

oml I've never heard of that. Is it good? 

I'm sorry if I'm being annoying by talking to you in two different threads.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Mach said:


> oml I've never heard of that. Is it good?
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm being annoying by talking to you in two different threads.


No worries yo! I'm happy to see new faces in this place. Makes everything fresh and exciting :V

For milk tea.. it's alright :V
I need to drink more tea to keep meself healthy :V

Everyone should drop sodas for good wholesome tea :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi guys, what
s up?


----------



## Mach (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Everyone should drop sodas for good wholesome tea :V


I agree with this because I want root beers to replace sodas. :U


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No worries yo! I'm happy to see new faces in this place. Makes everything fresh and exciting :V


It's good to see everybody here is so friendly and helpful! It took about a day, but I'm finding my way around. It's nice to meet you, btw.


----------



## Mach (Jun 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi guys, what
> s up?


Hi! I'm getting to know everyone here. How are you?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 10, 2018)

Wallowing in the shame of tabletop game defeat. Otherwise great.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Wallowing in the shame of tabletop game defeat. Otherwise great.


You're a burr O//w//O

How old are you? >:3c


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 10, 2018)

I am in my twenties.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I am in my twenties.


Cool :V

Please send nudes :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cool :V
> 
> Please send nudes :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 10, 2018)

This is Fucky McFuck the Flying Fucker, aka "I'm going to ruin your night's sleep constantly".





Fuck you.

Sincerely, EVERYONE.


----------



## Mach (Jun 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This is Fucky McFuck the Flying Fucker, aka "I'm going to ruin your night's sleep constantly".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you're having trouble sleeping. Calamine lotion and witch hazel work best with mosquito bites.  The sooner you use it, the better.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 10, 2018)

Mach said:


> I'm sorry you're having trouble sleeping. Calamine lotion and witch hazel work best with mosquito bites.  The sooner you use it, the better.


The problem isn't the bites. It's the mosquitoes themselves. These past couple of days they've done nothing but ruin my sleep. It's annoying. >_<


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2018)

Awoo :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The problem isn't the bites. It's the mosquitoes themselves. These past couple of days they've done nothing but ruin my sleep. It's annoying. >_<


Pfft.. do what I do.

>Be me
>Handsome genius
>Kidnap sibling
>Tie sibling on a cross naked outside
>Watch mosquito swarm helpless chap
>Good night sleep

You're welcome :V


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 10, 2018)

great, i have 7 to choose from


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> great, i have 7 to choose from


Use all 7 and make entire town happy :V


----------



## Astus (Jun 10, 2018)

Awoo?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Awoo?


You're under arrest for section 7.2 violation of illegal awoo
Anything you will say will be used against you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2018)

Anoo.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're under arrest for section 7.2 violation of illegal awoo
> Anything you will say will be used against you.
> 
> View attachment 33827


Screw the law! Awooooooooooooooooooooo*oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 10, 2018)

deers don't awoo, they yip!
*realizes profile pic is a cat*
meow...?


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 10, 2018)

Bork :/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2018)

Apparently Australia is fake. I mean, it felt pretty real to me too.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Apparently Australia is fake. I mean, it felt pretty real to me too.


I’ve been to Sydney, or I must’ve thought...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’ve been to Sydney, or I must’ve thought...


Clearly you were drugged and thought you did. :V


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 10, 2018)

Obviously. I *am* known to be very gullible after all...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 10, 2018)

*S a m e.*


----------



## Faunic (Jun 10, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Apparently Australia is fake. I mean, it felt pretty real to me too.


Damn I was really rooting for Australia to be real, thats so inconvenient.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I *am* known to be very gullible after all...


The Earth is flat :V


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 10, 2018)

Aaaaaaaaaa
Cyberpunk 2077 on E3!
*keeps screaming*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The Earth is flat :V


The Moon is just god's left butt cheek. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Aaaaaaaaaa
> Cyberpunk 2077 on E3!
> *keeps screaming*


Today is microsoft's turn right?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The Moon is just god's left butt cheek. :V







V:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're under arrest for section 7.2 violation of illegal awoo
> Anything you will say will be used against you.
> 
> View attachment 33827


We legalized awoo by vote already. This is an unlawful arrest.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 10, 2018)

uwu


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> We legalized awoo by vote already. This is an unlawful arrest.


Is it passed by the Congress and The Supreme Court? If not.. the arrest still stands :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is it passed by the Congress and The Supreme Court? If not.. the arrest still stands :V


Passed by popular amendment.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 10, 2018)

>Talks to crush
>My crush's crush is me
>He says he'll see if he can go to my birthday party
>Says BRB
>Ignores me for 4+ days

>Has two crushes
>Crush 2 says he has small feelings for me
>Crush 2 blocks me after I said "Like some other things" after the word small


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> >Talks to crush
> >My crush's crush is me
> >He says he'll see if he can go to my birthday party
> >Says BRB
> ...


RIP


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> RIP


>Those were all of my two friends
>Sad Kiaara


----------



## verneder (Jun 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> >Talks to crush
> >My crush's crush is me
> >He says he'll see if he can go to my birthday party
> >Says BRB
> ...



When I was younger this girl I liked blocked me because we disagreed on music.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> >Those were all of my two friends
> >Sad Kiaara


Yikes. 
If it makes you feel better, my only crush when I was younger turned put to be a lesbian. I haven't had time for a relationship since.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> >Talks to crush
> >My crush's crush is me
> >He says he'll see if he can go to my birthday party
> >Says BRB
> ...


>Use Greentext format
>Like me
>Proud of OP

FaF is turning 4chan.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Use Greentext format
> >Like me
> >Proud of OP
> 
> FaF is turning 4chan.


>I do what I want.jpeg


----------



## Mach (Jun 11, 2018)

If anyone wants to talk in a public place with a stranger, I'm here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> >I do what I want.jpeg


WhateverYouSay.Avi :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 11, 2018)

Where did your kink thread go Panda? I stole that first slot and then fell asleep or something.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 11, 2018)

7cups keeps sending me notifications from me not filling up my cup enough... I'm trying to get help the best I can my dudes! Chill!

I can't go to sleep cuz when I try this damn firefly keeps buzzing around my face and annoys me


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Where did your kink thread go Panda? I stole that first slot and then fell asleep or something.



It's in heaven now, with the Sparkledoges and that thread about circumcision.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's in heaven now, with the Sparkledoges and that thread about circumcision.


I can imagine how bad that was.....


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 11, 2018)

I should go to bed... But its much more peaceful to lie awake when no one else is awake

I killed the lightning bug BTW
It landed on my biscuit


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The Earth is flat :V


Ok, I’m not falling for that one.


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 11, 2018)

The Sun is flat.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

Mikazuki is flat.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I can imagine how bad that was.....



The sparkledoges were quite sweet, really!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The sparkledoges were quite sweet, really!


I meant the political thread....


Spoiler


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2018)

Speaking of Sabaton.. owo


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Speaking of Sabaton.. owo


That has actually been inspiration for my imperial guard army after my Valhallans.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Mikazuki is flat.


I feel sad..





...Ok NVM :V


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> >Talks to crush
> >My crush's crush is me
> >He says he'll see if he can go to my birthday party
> >Says BRB
> ...


sameee

>my crush's crush is me
>she decides to spend $400 to go to camp with me
>stepbrother decides it's a good idea to send her nudes
>she says to my stepbrother she'd rather be friend with me

>has some random dude DM me saying explicitly how we're both single and queer
>changes the subject to dogs somehow
>is blocked


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 11, 2018)

_*What is this tomfoolery?*_


----------



## Mach (Jun 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I feel sad..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that and had to post this portrait of agony:




The memes will be many.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I can imagine how bad that was.....


Let's just say the Snuffleupagus got posted...


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 11, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> sameee
> 
> >my crush's crush is me
> >she decides to spend $400 to go to camp with me
> ...


CRUSH 1 MESSAGED ME BACK OML

And i've been in one of those situations before


----------



## Saga (Jun 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> FaF is turning 4chan.


>implying that isn’t normal


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 11, 2018)

I remember once when I had Facebook that I was in a yandere simulator group and someone spam posted a guide to things that should not be on a group for yandere simulator! I loooove the internet.


----------



## Mabus (Jun 11, 2018)

Just want to point out that im leaving FAF permanently. Its been fun making new friends but less fun with the way things are run here.

I just wanna let those of you who still do care know that i’ll be around and on discord and now the Weasyl website, forums, etc etc. I would like to see things change here and for the admins to get a life and be more open minded and at the same time do what they’re supposed to do. It sucks to see the forums of furaffinity turn into a cesspool of hateocracy and dumpster fires.

See y’all around. Feel free to contact me on discord, telegram, or wherever else you can find me. 

Love and peace! ☮


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 11, 2018)

o.o


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Just want to point out that im leaving FAF permanently. Its been fun making new friends but less fun with the way things are run here.
> 
> I just wanna let those of you who still do care know that i’ll be around and on discord and now the Weasyl website, forums, etc etc. I would like to see things change here and for the admins to get a life and be more open minded and at the same time do what they’re supposed to do. It sucks to see the forums of furaffinity turn into a cesspool of hateocracy and dumpster fires.
> 
> ...


Despite dumpster fires, things are relatively sane. And the mods banned and have issued warnings to people over violations. While the mods are overworked, and political discourse isn't always productive, the rest of the site is still doing fine. With how important politics are now, you are going to see debates and arguments; but at least here they mostly stay within their own threads. 

Despite the rage within the dumpster fires, people aren't getting status or recognition for being hateful shitbuckets. When someone crossed the line, almost all of the forum came down on them like a MOAB. 

So please don't go, but I'd advise staying out of the political threads. I'm honestly needing a break from them myself.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Despite dumpster fires, things are relatively sane. And the mods banned and have issued warnings to people over violations. While the mods are overworked, and political discourse isn't always productive, the rest of the site is still doing fine. With how important politics are now, you are going to see debates and arguments; but at least here they mostly stay within their own threads.
> 
> Despite the rage within the dumpster fires, people aren't getting status or recognition for being hateful shitbuckets. When someone crossed the line, almost all of the forum came down on them like a MOAB.
> 
> So please don't go, but I'd advise staying out of the political threads. I'm honestly needing a break from them myself.


I agree. Just hangout in the Forum Games


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I agree. Just hangout in the Forum Games


Yea C:


----------



## Spike2 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello I'm new here


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 11, 2018)

See ya, Mabus. Seeing as you're on Discord anyway I won't really notice a difference.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 11, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Just want to point out that im leaving FAF permanently. Its been fun making new friends but less fun with the way things are run here.
> 
> I just wanna let those of you who still do care know that i’ll be around and on discord and now the Weasyl website, forums, etc etc. I would like to see things change here and for the admins to get a life and be more open minded and at the same time do what they’re supposed to do. It sucks to see the forums of furaffinity turn into a cesspool of hateocracy and dumpster fires.
> 
> ...


I won't hold it against you, but if all the cool peeps leave the forums then the forums won't be so cool anymore  

Whatever the case, good luck with what you move onto next!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 11, 2018)

I know I'm lazy, but I kinda miss coming back to 5 new pages of open chat.

Is it me or has site traffic been dying down as of late...


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I know I'm lazy, but I kinda miss coming back to 5 new pages of open chat.
> 
> Is it me or has site traffic been dying down as of late...


Traffic has been dying down. When I was new, this place would make like 5 new pages every day. Now it’s not happening as much :/


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Traffic has been dying down. When I was new, this place would make like 5 new pages every day. Now it’s not happening as much :/


I see...

I'm out of town right now, so I can't do anything about it at the moment.  I think I'll try making a thread on the topic when I get back.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 11, 2018)

Spike2 said:


> Hello I'm new here


Hello! I'm old here. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 11, 2018)

I know people have different sensivity levels and/or tend to absorb more from some types of content than others, so let's say one's more into politics but the threads are like YOU THIS YOU THAT . I guess I'd understand if one decides to leave if they feel the atmosphere's rusty. 

I love it here because I enjoy playing games and the community delivers it like a charm in that area to my personal delight (not to mention I have a beautiful home called "Last Post Wins"), and because I love anthro stuff, and there's always some fun chilled out topics popping up.

Funny, though, I still find these forums pretty active and it feels like there's crazy things going on everyday, but I've been here for not more than a month so I wouldn't know from that perspective.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I know people have different sensivity levels and/or tend to absorb more from some types of content than others, so let's say one's more into politics but the threads are like YOU THIS YOU THAT . I guess I'd understand if one decides to leave if they feel the atmosphere's rusty.
> 
> I love it here because I enjoy playing games and the community delivers it like a charm in that area to my personal delight (not to mention I have a beautiful home called "Last Post Wins"), and because I love anthro stuff, and there's always some fun chilled out topics popping up.
> 
> Funny, though, I still find these forums pretty active and it feels like there's crazy things going on everyday, but I've been here for not more than a month so I wouldn't know from that perspective.


Agreed!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 11, 2018)

Eh, this is pretty much the cycle of this forum.

People come, its active, it becomes political, people leave, new people come and the cycle repeats. It goes in waves.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm not letting political crap ruin my good time. I say fuck all the people who just come here just to argue and pick fights.


----------



## Mosie (Jun 11, 2018)

caw caw...learned someone really hates mad libs


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 11, 2018)

Mosie said:


> caw caw...learned someone really hates mad libs


It's part of his character. He's always criticizing and poking fun at things. Just do the same thing to him and you'll win him over.


----------



## Mosie (Jun 11, 2018)

naaa im too nice. anyone else play dragon age inquisition here? ive been obsessed with it for a couple days


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 11, 2018)

I tried it once, but I never really got into it. Not really my kind of game, anyways. I like MMOs: Rift, Skyforge, Allods, the list continues.


----------



## Mosie (Jun 11, 2018)

whadda bout skyrim tho


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 11, 2018)

I never really will understand people's need to get pissy about a thread they can choose not to ingage in...

It's like going into a steak house and demanding a taco...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 11, 2018)

I feel betrayed to be honest by people saying they're leaving. Like the last guy


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 11, 2018)

i love it


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i love it


Worthy of an academy award.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 11, 2018)

you see i'd leave, but at the same time my gay ass can't resist lying in all the political shade sipping on the tea everyone spills on each other


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I know people have different sensivity levels and/or tend to absorb more from some types of content than others, so let's say one's more into politics but the threads are like YOU THIS YOU THAT . I guess I'd understand if one decides to leave if they feel the atmosphere's rusty.
> 
> I love it here because I enjoy playing games and the community delivers it like a charm in that area to my personal delight (not to mention I have a beautiful home called "Last Post Wins"), and because I love anthro stuff, and there's always some fun chilled out topics popping up.
> 
> Funny, though, I still find these forums pretty active and it feels like there's crazy things going on everyday, but I've been here for not more than a month so I wouldn't know from that perspective.


I don't think it's possible to hug you hard enough  :3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 11, 2018)

Maybe I have an odd approach to all of this, but I'm not bothered much by the political debates (how else am I supposed to figure out who I want to vote for   d: )

But when I see it affect how people treat each-other I feel compelled to step in and search for common ground.  I'll debate, but I'm not about to let political opinions change how I treat people.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 11, 2018)

Whatever the case, enough talking about stuff that clearly makes people uncomfortable:

Have any of you been following the E3 conferences?  Excited for any of the new reveals?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 11, 2018)

Eating fruits at the park :V
Time to be healthy


----------



## Mosie (Jun 11, 2018)

The pineapple looks really good! And cherries mmmmm. I wanna try a pina colada but I'm not drinking age :,D or pineapple upside down cake, much better


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

I have two job interviews tomorrow. I'm getting nervous....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I have two job interviews tomorrow. I'm getting nervous....


Good luck have fun :B


----------



## Dongding (Jun 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i love it


Love stuff like that. _Cute_ is so awesome out of it's element.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello everyfur!

How are ya'll?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 12, 2018)

im good


KiaraTC said:


> Hello everyfur!
> 
> How are ya'll?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> hey guys I made another meme
> Enjoy
> 
> Picture source:Just a buff wolf showing off what he's got. | Bara | Know Your Meme
> @Yakamaru why I put you in there? because idk


Marry me! I need you to squirt memes all over my face! >:U


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 12, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> hey guys I made another meme
> Enjoy
> 
> Picture source:Just a buff wolf showing off what he's got. | Bara | Know Your Meme
> @Yakamaru why I put you in there? because idk


wow. good thing I wasn't your supplier or anything


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 12, 2018)

ok so this random mutual DM'd me on Twitter and was all like, we're both gay, we're both single, wanna hook up?

NO! 

i hate it when people do this what do i dooooo?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> ok so this random mutual DM'd me on Twitter and was all like, we're both gay, we're both single, wanna hook up?
> 
> NO!
> 
> ...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 33904


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> View attachment 33905


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello everyfur!
> 
> How are ya'll?


I'm pretty good. Losing weight at a steady pace. 

And you? How are you, love? Looking forward to your birthday?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 12, 2018)

So I only slightly bungled the first interview. Wish me luck on #2.


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So I only slightly bungled the first interview. Wish me luck on #2.



Good luck on #2! What's it for? I have this image of you, working in a library, somehow. Must be the glasses 

Me: On break, at work, and it's slower than slow here, summer semester. Just need to shake this cloudy-minded feeling...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Good luck on #2! What's it for? I have this image of you, working in a library, somehow. Must be the glasses
> 
> Me: On break, at work, and it's slower than slow here, summer semester. Just need to shake this cloudy-minded feeling...


Really? I always imagined him as a teacher or accountant


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> Really? I always imagined him as a teacher or accountant



Or a diplomat!

OK, hopefully, we shall soon know...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 12, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I have two job interviews tomorrow. I'm getting nervous....


Good luck, mah man. I have one tomorrow too.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking at marketing positions right now.


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 12, 2018)

good luck interview people! may you get your dream jobs and let the money god bless you (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*✲ﾟ*｡⋆


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 12, 2018)

I got called to reschedule as I was in the driveway to head out, because they had an emergency of some kind.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm pretty good. Losing weight at a steady pace.
> 
> And you? How are you, love? Looking forward to your birthday?


My best friend and my crush are going to my birthday party
Plus I got some gay shit going on soon! In four days i'm gonna go to pride wearing a rainbow reddit shirt 

Plus band camp! And more haircuts! I've already gone classic pixie, I want my hair even shorter!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My best friend and my crush are going to my birthday party
> Plus I got some gay shit going on soon! In four days i'm gonna go to pride wearing a rainbow reddit shirt
> 
> Plus band camp! And more haircuts! I've already gone classic pixie, I want my hair even shorter!


That sounds awesome. xD

Have fun. =w=


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> That sounds awesome. xD
> 
> Have fun. =w=


Yep 
I am hungry now and I think I'll have some generic frosted flakes


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 12, 2018)

My mother wouldn't be happy with that. She says their 'all sugar'  ._.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow.  Five hours since anyone posted in here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh well.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks like Somnium is back, so there's that.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 12, 2018)

Who is this Somnium character? I’ve not been around long enough to know, but he seems pretty universally hated.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 12, 2018)

And also, the forums do seem pretty void of activity today.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 12, 2018)

They're hiding somewhere...


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 12, 2018)

I think the more active people are probably just busy.
I know I am  >_<

Hoi okami.  Been a while since you've been here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> And also, the forums do seem pretty void of activity today.


Went back to the old forum I used to frequent


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

TotalAnon said:


> I'm still here guys


Don't worry, you'll disappear soon




 

Wood Style Demon Summoning Jitsu! @SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## Mach (Jun 12, 2018)

TotalAnon said:


> I'm still here guys


Why do you seem to be obsessed with bothering these people? Is it because you lack something in your life? I truly want to know this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Who is this Somnium character? I’ve not been around long enough to know, but he seems pretty universally hated.


Someone who is now gone, thankfully.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 12, 2018)

He'll be back eventually.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 12, 2018)

hello


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 12, 2018)

Mach said:


> Why do you seem to be obsessed with bothering these people? Is it because you lack something in your life? I truly want to know this.



He's a crazy zoophile.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He'll be back eventually.


Psychopaths never give up.


----------



## Mach (Jun 12, 2018)

I hope everyone is alright.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 12, 2018)

Mach said:


> I hope everyone is alright.


Personally, I prefer everyone to be in even spacial relativity to their surroundings rather than displaced entirely to the right.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm so tired with going back and forth with people. It's not this forum btw, I deal with even more of the trashfires elsewhere. Then I have my sister being a complete ass.


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (Jun 12, 2018)

Who am I? Why am I here?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 12, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm so tired with going back and forth with people. It's not this forum btw, I deal with even more of the trashfires elsewhere. Then I have my sister being a complete ass.


All siblings are assholes :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 13, 2018)

I just spent the past day arguing over immigration with a German that actively aped Neo-Nazi talking points, quoted far right blogs(think German Infowars), deleted the sub-thread in which I posted the statistics, and responded to any kind of statistics by accusing me of being a jobless college age bum who lives in their parents' basement. I am officially done talking politics for the week, because I am about ready to throw my fucking laptop at a godamn wall. Some of y'all piss me off sometimes, but I've only seen one person be that shittasticly toxic on this site, and he got thankfully banned. 

Please take it seriously when I say everyone on this forum is relatively sane and tame compared to what I deal with elsewhere on a daily fucking basis.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 13, 2018)

KFC, anyone?


----------



## Ginza (Jun 13, 2018)

Yo my friends give me a call:

‭+1 (417) 667-7257‬

:V


----------



## Paprika (Jun 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yo my friends give me a call:
> 
> ‭+1 (417) 667-7257‬
> 
> :V


*Pizza Hut menu - Nevada MO 64772 - (417) 667-7257 - Allmenus*


----------



## Ginza (Jun 13, 2018)

Paprika said:


> *Pizza Hut menu - Nevada MO 64772 - (417) 667-7257 - Allmenus*



Now I kinda want pizza :<


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm totally gonna call ya, Ginza, I'm _hungy _for your love and affection. But I expect it in 30 minutes or less. XD


----------



## Ginza (Jun 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm totally gonna call ya, Ginza, I'm _hungy _for your love and affection. But I expect it in 30 minutes or less. XD



Stuffed crust? Or triple cheese?

xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Stuffed crust? Or triple cheese?
> 
> xD


The works.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yo my friends give me a call:
> 
> ‭+1 (417) 667-7257‬
> 
> :V



bad idea





This will be your SMS notifcations


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yo my friends give me a call:
> 
> ‭+1 (417) 667-7257‬
> 
> :V


Let's gossip over the phone.
I heard Yakamaru has a big slong :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yo my friends give me a call:
> 
> ‭+1 (417) 667-7257‬
> 
> :V



Lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I just spent the past day arguing over immigration with a German that actively aped Neo-Nazi talking points, quoted far right blogs(think German Infowars), deleted the sub-thread in which I posted the statistics, and responded to any kind of statistics by accusing me of being a jobless college age bum who lives in their parents' basement. I am officially done talking politics for the week, because I am about ready to throw my fucking laptop at a godamn wall. Some of y'all piss me off sometimes, but I've only seen one person be that shittasticly toxic on this site, and he got thankfully banned.
> 
> Please take it seriously when I say everyone on this forum is relatively sane and tame compared to what I deal with elsewhere on a daily fucking basis.



Boat fuel can't melt cheese whiz beams :v:v:v


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Let's gossip over the phone.
> I heard Yakamaru has a big slong :V


...What? :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

It's 8 in the morning and Yaka's butt™ is up and about.

...You'd think the bed was on fire. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yaka's butt™ is up and about.


He's ready. Now all I need is bahgdaddy-san to take it :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He's ready. Now all I need is bahgdaddy-san to take it :V


No you don't.

My butt is only up from bed.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> All siblings are assholes :V


I will quote you now :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Holy crap holy crap holy crap holy crap holy crap!

The interview that was originally meant to be around 45 minutes? Guess what. It ended up being 1 hour and 15 minutes.

AND IT FUCKING STARTED WITH MY INTEREST IN JAPANESE AND ANIME.

This is by far the most pleasant interview I have ever had. Hell, it didn't even feel like one. It felt like a normal conversation between two people who wanted to know about each other.

I knew the interview would go decently the moment Japanese was brought up, as the interviewee himself had an interest in it. I'd even argue it went well.

I think my chances of getting this job just got a looot higher. =w=


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

It's so nice to hear that people are getting jobs soon
A close friend of mine was telling me that majority of furries are jobless basement dwellers


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's so nice to hear that people are getting jobs soon
> A close friend of mine was telling me that majority of furries are jobless basement dwellers


I am not a basement dweller. I am a cave dweller. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I am not a basement dweller. I am a cave dweller. :V


That makes it even fucking worst :V


----------



## Faunic (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's so nice to hear that people are getting jobs soon
> A close friend of mine was telling me that majority of furries are jobless basement dwellers[/QUOTE boy, we have lives too!


Your friend is foolish, we have lives too :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Faunic said:


> Your friend is foolish, we have lives too :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That makes it even fucking worst :V


Zog zog!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Zog zog!


IS THAT A WORLD OF WARCRAFT REFERENCE!?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> IS THAT A WORLD OF WARCRAFT REFERENCE!?


Warcraft, yes. :3


----------



## Faunic (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


LIES, LIES I TELL YOU


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 13, 2018)

Um


----------



## Ginza (Jun 13, 2018)

Ahhh got my interview in one hour qwq

Wish me luck y’all


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Ahhh got my interview in one hour qwq
> 
> Wish me luck y’all


good luck!!! whatcha interviewing for?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Ahhh got my interview in one hour qwq
> 
> Wish me luck y’all


Good luck! Have fun :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 13, 2018)

Everyone getting or switching jobs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Ahhh got my interview in one hour qwq
> 
> Wish me luck y’all


Good luck, love.

Break a leg!


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 13, 2018)

I wish you plenty of shit, Ginza! You too, Yaka!

(That's a brazilian expression for "break a leg")


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I wish you plenty of shit, Ginza! You too, Yaka!
> 
> (That's a brazilian expression for "break a leg")


Thanks. xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

Welcome to the work force :V prepar to cry paying your taxes! XD

Bwahaha..




...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's so nice to hear that people are getting jobs soon
> A close friend of mine was telling me that majority of furries are jobless basement dwellers



I'm a jobless camper dweller.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)

i have 3 jobs and am still broke


----------



## Ginza (Jun 13, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> good luck!!! whatcha interviewing for?



Thank you <3

It’s a marketing position. I’ll be handling customers and creating advertisements for a business :3 


I think the interview went well. We shall see x.x


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Welcome to the work force :V prepar to cry paying your taxes! XD
> 
> Bwahaha..
> 
> ...




Be like Yoshi and commit tax fraud


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Welcome to the work force :V prepar to cry paying your taxes! XD
> 
> Bwahaha..
> 
> ...


Eh. Doing taxes over here is pretty damn easy. Can do that shit on a single A4 sheet. :V



Ginza said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> It’s a marketing position. I’ll be handling customers and creating advertisements for a business :3
> 
> ...


Sounds fun. Hope you get it!


----------



## Mosie (Jun 13, 2018)

help.....me


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2018)

They must have stopped airing the show when they discovered train anatomy. Shit looks like something out of Silent Hill.


----------



## Mosie (Jun 13, 2018)

ive been finding really good memes on some furry discord i joined. idk how they unlocked the booty. my favorite meme is this one tho (if it pops up)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Mosie said:


> View attachment 33992 help.....me


...That is horrifying. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2018)

The conductor was never the same again.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 13, 2018)

Half a can of leftover baked beans stored inside my fridge (for 3 days).. does not age well. ☺


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 13, 2018)

Ughhh I am off my antidepressants and its to the point where I dont even wanna wake up, My bed is my "happy" place... Three days until pride, five until my birthday. 

AAAAAAAA how are you guys


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's so nice to hear that people are getting jobs soon
> A close friend of mine was telling me that majority of furries are jobless basement dwellers


I'm gonna work at publix after my birthday lmao
The jobless basement dweller title goes to the incels :I


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey Kiara! I’m busy relaxing on a hotel bed in Scotland with my evil sister kicking my foot.

*throws pillow at Angel*

FUCK OFF IDIOT.

Anyway, the day’s going pretty fine.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey Asassinator.

How you doin?


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 13, 2018)

Gud. You?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2018)

Tired for the most part. 

For some reason I still come to this place.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hey Kiara! I’m busy relaxing on a hotel bed in Scotland with my evil sister kicking my foot.
> 
> *throws pillow at Angel*
> 
> ...



Doing anything fun in Scotland?  Shame you've missed the good weather!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)

i just spent the past HOUR AND A HALF chasing the neighbour's sheepdog around ughhh
it was in the highway so i had to walk it 3 miles down the road past my house to its house and when i got there no one was home, all the farm animals were out and about in the woods, and i'm pretty sure the pig i saw on its side was dead. i called the owner and she said she was at the store and to just leave him, but he cut through the woods and followed me back home

guess i have a sheeepdog now


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2018)

verneder said:


> View attachment 34014
> 
> I got blocked by some AltFurry Blocker on Twitter today.
> I’m not even a AltFurry, Idiot.


How about you keep politics out of this? Many of us agreed to keep that shit away from open chat.


----------



## verneder (Jun 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How about you keep politics out of this? Many of us agreed to keep that shit away from open chat.



Ah, I did not mean for it to be political.

Sorry, pal.


----------



## verneder (Jun 13, 2018)

So, have y’all had a good day?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2018)

I guess so. My statistics class is getting a little easier at the moment but the traffic getting home was the exact opposite.


----------



## verneder (Jun 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I guess so. My statistics class is getting a little easier at the moment but the traffic getting home was the exact opposite.



I live In the middle of nowhere, a lot of traffic is a rare occurrence.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 13, 2018)

*happy dragon, bouncing around and cracking the concrete under my feet*

I got a job offer at the high end of my asking salary!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm missing out on drinks with my friends to pick up this shift, and go to an interview tomorrow. I also had my mom tear me an asshole over shit I either no longer believe, or trivialize the shit I do. So I feel absolutely shitty.


----------



## Hatiblackwolf (Jun 13, 2018)

If Paul McCartney




Lee




and Tina




Got together and made Tina pregnant, then I would be the result. Not only that, but I wouldn't know who the dad was, and it would suck if my dad was Rock Lee. XD


----------



## Dongding (Jun 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Everyone getting or switching jobs.


Lol me too. :3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 13, 2018)

>sets up therapy appointment to deal with anxiety after spending far too long being anxious about that phone call
>is almost late for said appointment
>nope not late bc barged in on someone else’s appointment by mistake bc she told me the wrong time
>wellfuckme.jpg


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

>everybody using greentext format

Im now implying faf is now 4chan


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 13, 2018)

Sorry I’m fucked up lol drank the last of this THC infused vodka


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 13, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> THC infused vodka


Bottled Communism

Seize the production :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Bottled Communism
> 
> Seize the production :V


If communism means more awful tasting happy juice, I’m game


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Sorry I’m fucked up lol drank the last of this THC infused vodka



Sounds fun! We finally have medical dispensaries in Maryland now and they are everywhere 

Should be wholly legal here in a few years. Prices are way down now.

Also it is odd: I have heard of 4chan but never looked at the site. Never seemed appealing to me I guess?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Sounds fun! We finally have medical dispensaries in Maryland now and they are everywhere
> 
> Should be wholly legal here in a few years. Prices are way down now.
> 
> Also it is odd: I have heard of 4chan but never looked at the site. Never seemed appealing to me I guess?


I honestly have no idea what’s taking Kentucky so long.  Well, I do, it’s because we’ve kept Bitch McConnell around for literally half of his life


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I honestly have no idea what’s taking Kentucky so long.  Well, I do, it’s because we’ve kept Bitch McConnell around for literally half of his life



*laughs*

He's past due to develop an ailment where it might come in handy. Also if he was a furry he should have a tortoise fursona.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> *laughs*
> 
> He's past due to develop an ailment where it might come in handy. Also if he was a furry he should have a tortoise fursona.


Dude I literally spammed his email with furry porn during the whole net neutrality debacle.  Did the same thing to Matt Bevin when he fucked over the teachers.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 13, 2018)

Good news! My boss didn't cut my schedule because of the electrical room thing. We also made good over the whole argument.

Bad news is, my schedule still got cut because hours are completely and utterly fucked because my company is a sinking ship.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Good news! My boss didn't cut my schedule because of the electrical room thing. We also made good over the whole argument.
> 
> Bad news is, my schedule still got cut because hours are completely and utterly fucked because my company is a sinking ship.


I feel like we work at the same place


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 13, 2018)

Idk. Is it a retail/pharmacy?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Idk. Is it a retail/pharmacy?


Close enough I’m sure, except instead of potentially hazardous chemicals designed to react in specific ways to the body, I do the same with food


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 13, 2018)

Work is hell I guess.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 14, 2018)

Ugh i'm not feeling like myself lately.. 

I hope everyone else is having a good day/night!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ugh i'm not feeling like myself lately..
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a good day/night!


Existential Problems I see :V
Are you real or just a simulation?
So much questions to be asked


----------



## Rant (Jun 14, 2018)

So we all having bad day/night? I got bats. And I almost accidentally killed one of my birds when she escaped her cage while I was using the shop vac to clean the spilled seed shells and feathers


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 14, 2018)

Ya, bad day all 'round.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Existential Problems I see :V
> Are you real or just a simulation?
> So much questions to be asked


No, Its just a big raincloud that hasn't gonna away for about four years now :I
And my meds aren't working soooo yeah
Life is fun


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No, Its just a big raincloud that hasn't gonna away for about four years now :I
> And my meds aren't working soooo yeah
> Life is fun


There is no such thing as a standard brain sadly, so finding the right antidepressant is very much so a process of throwing shit at the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> There is no such thing as a standard brain sadly, so finding the right antidepressant is very much so a process of throwing shit at the wall to see what sticks.


 yeah...


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, everybody! And so, it yavernutsya from the unforgettable travel. Again I will repeat a question which I asked before departure.

Where it is possible to place a subject that I take orders for production of metal wares? (rings, bracelets with images)

Stick please me with a muzzle into this section!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Hi, everybody! And so, it yavernutsya from the unforgettable travel. Again I will repeat a question which I asked before departure.
> 
> Where it is possible to place a subject that I take orders for production of metal wares? (rings, bracelets with images)
> 
> Stick please me with a muzzle into this section!


Okay I’m really fukn high right now so I’m gonna try to answer this as best as I can.  Are you asking about where to safely stow metal jewelry and objects for travel?  Letting whoever is in charge know of anything and removing anything that might set off a detector is a first step.  If you’re not carrying something with you, wrap it safely and just let them scan everything


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Okay I’m really fukn high right now so I’m gonna try to answer this as best as I can.  Are you asking about where to safely stow metal jewelry and objects for travel?  Letting whoever is in charge know of anything and removing anything that might set off a detector is a first step.  If you’re not carrying something with you, wrap it safely and just let them scan everything


Jesus Christ girl
Calm down with the weed >:U


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Okay I’m really fukn high right now so I’m gonna try to answer this as best as I can.  Are you asking about where to safely stow metal jewelry and objects for travel?  Letting whoever is in charge know of anything and removing anything that might set off a detector is a first step.  If you’re not carrying something with you, wrap it safely and just let them scan everything



No, probably I wasn't so understood.

There are subjects about sale of drawings and suits.

And whether is темыф about sale of a staff?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Jesus Christ girl
> Calm down with the weed >:U















I want to try to take couple of orders. What in it bad? I just don't know where it is possible to place advertizing about it.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I want to try to take couple of orders. What in it bad? I just don't know where it is possible to place advertizing about it.



Make a new topic advertising them in this section.
forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> yeah...


What's a Cat-Bee doing up so late?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> yeah...


You should be sleeping. :V

Also: Morning, Open Chat. =w=


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

We are your dads now Kiara.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You should be sleeping. :V
> 
> Also: Morning, Open Chat. =w=


Morning nerd. (ノ｀Д´)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Make a new topic advertising them in this section.
> forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions


Many thanks, friend!


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 14, 2018)

Good Afternoon, OC...


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 14, 2018)

does @PolarizedBear still come here? halooooo~ I miss my de facto gay bear dads


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

I think I seent a post from PB the other day.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I think I seent a post from PB the other day.


says 'ere he's last seen Jun 3...
welp. our RP will open again soon and I hope he returns. PB is such a jolly writer


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

RIP PB. You is dead now. Forevers. We will always remember you when we yiff, sometimes. (Depending on what sort of mood we're in.)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 14, 2018)

good morning y'all! i've had no sleep cause i had to finish sketching out my comic


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> RIP PB. You is dead now. Forevers. We will always remember you when we yiff, sometimes. (Depending on what sort of mood we're in.)


DON'T KILL HIM YET! =)))


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

I feel like a gay paparazzi joke would get lost somewhere inbetween the language barrier?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 14, 2018)

You know - a slice of gouda cheese (on top of cold scrambled eggs) does not melt very well, in the microwave. ☺


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2018)

Nah. PB is sitting with us on Discord. =w=


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. PB is sitting with us on Discord. =w=


That’s where he lives now! Maybe I’ll tell him that the RP’s almost open again.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

PB is mine! ヾ(*｀д´)ﾉ


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> PB is mine! ヾ(*｀д´)ﾉ


Nah. That polar bear goodness is mine. OvO


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah. That polar bear goodness is mine. OvO


(っ｀Д´)っ･:∴Back off! I'm serious!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> (っ｀Д´)っ･:∴Back off! I'm serious!


*:3*


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

Maed religion poste... lulz.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Maed religion poste... lulz.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 14, 2018)

I think I’ve convinced PB to come back, thanks to Zen and her RP


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> ...


Because he insisted lol.

On a lighter note:

My new job is to make piss; lots and lots of piss. I'm legitimately thrilled and can't contain my excitement right now. (or piss.)


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What's a Cat-Bee doing up so late?


Catbee summer vacation


Yakamaru said:


> You should be sleeping. :V
> 
> Also: Morning, Open Chat. =w=


Hello!


Dongding said:


> We are your dads now Kiara.


What


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 14, 2018)

I’m confuzzled as always ;-;


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Because he insisted lol.
> 
> On a lighter note:
> 
> My new job is to make piss; lots and lots of piss. I'm legitimately thrilled and can't contain my excitement right now. (or piss.)


Oh I didn’t know R Kelley was hiring


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

PB still hangs out with us on Discord, so maybe we could persuade him to reunite with his favorite panda and save the empire.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> What


We are dad, Kiara. You must obey our whims. Also please refer to us as a single entity.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

I love this store transfer, I feel so appreciated and everyone communicates really well and how do I show my appreciation oh god ;-;


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

I just got home from classes and stopped by for some food. Ordered two Mcdoubles and a Mcchicken and when I got the bag I found an additional Big Mac inside. I think this was Gods way of thanking me for all those doors I held open for others, or possibly just someone messed up my got my order wrong. Either way I'm happy now.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I love this store transfer, I feel so appreciated and everyone communicates really well and how do I show my appreciation oh god ;-;


You're a transfur?

In all seriousness did you transfer store locations? Sounds like you made the right choice lol.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> RIP PB. You is dead now. Forevers. We will always remember you when we yiff, sometimes. (Depending on what sort of mood we're in.)


*Kicks down door.*
I HEARD SOMEONE TALKIN'


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

You can't take back eulogies PB. We'll still be thinking of you when we yiff.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You can't take back eulogies PB. We'll still be thinking of you when we yiff.


I understand, it cant be helped.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *Kicks down door.*
> I HEARD SOMEONE TALKIN'
> View attachment 34101


U gae. Stop being so busy over Discord. :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't blame you for leaving PB. Even the trolls are starving these days. Just nothing juicy going on.

Edit: Cept' you. ;3


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jun 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> U gae. Stop being so busy over Discord. :V








Dongding said:


> I don't blame you for leaving PB. Even the trolls are starving these days. Just nothing juicy going on.
> 
> Edit: Cept' you. ;3


ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ it was rather bad during my hiatus wasnt it?


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 14, 2018)

Yay he be back now!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

We should throw a party to celebrate!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jun 14, 2018)

Can we do sushi?
@zenmaldita  I beseech thee!


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 14, 2018)

f.party

...

Oh wait, this isn’t Discord ;-;


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2018)

^ What the mecha derg said.

10/10 will throw a party right now. OvO


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Can we do sushi?
> @zenmaldita  I beseech thee!


Remember to credit me :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> f.party
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh wait, this isn’t Discord ;-;


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

Fixed it


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jun 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

Sort of. Just got real pointless to be here until the trolls had their little bones crushed by somebody in charge.

Lack of key regulars such as yourself, prodding conversation along has made things very samey and predictable around here, even if we're all sort of samey and predictable individually.

That's not a PB issue though. We just need some fresh faces with the tendency to latch onto frivolous online relationships.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sort of. Just got real pointless to be here until the trolls had their little bones crushed by somebody in charge.
> 
> Lack of key regulars such as yourself, prodding conversation along has made things very samey and predictable around here, even if we're all sort of samey and predictable individually.
> 
> That's not a PB issue though. We just need some fresh faces with the tendency to latch onto frivolous online relationships.


Im sure plenty will show up in due time~ 
Glad to know everything's stabilized though!  Hopefully I can try and make it just a _lil _less samey.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 34103


How to induce epilepsy: The post.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

He is not responsible for any injuries that occur during the party.


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2018)

Hmmm...chance of bushfires seems to be heating up....Hope the debate threads don't go crazy again. 

Well...my weekend begins...gonna board that northbound train and then..
..it's Miller Time


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...chance of bushfires seems to be heating up....Hope the debate threads don't go crazy again.
> 
> Well...my weekend begins...gonna board that northbound train and then..
> ..it's Miller Time


----------



## Astus (Jun 14, 2018)

o.o !oowA


----------



## Faunic (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sort of. Just got real pointless to be here until the trolls had their little bones crushed by somebody in charge.
> 
> Lack of key regulars such as yourself, prodding conversation along has made things very samey and predictable around here, even if we're all sort of samey and predictable individually.
> 
> That's not a PB issue though. We just need some fresh faces with the tendency to latch onto frivolous online relationships.


I see what you men, I've only been here a couple weeks.

I'm trying to be interesting man, just gimme time


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

DID SOMEONE SAY


 
PB​


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You're a transfur?
> 
> In all seriousness did you transfer store locations? Sounds like you made the right choice lol.


Yup.  It makes a huge difference when the GM isn’t someone who takes all the achievements for themselves and leaves the rest of us to be blamed for the bad parts.  This one actually thanks me for the shit that I do lol.  Lots of aspects of my job are expected, but it’s still nice to hear just a simple thank you for helping out.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

He protec

He attac

But most importantly 

@PolarizedBear bacc


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

Likin' all of teh posts.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 14, 2018)

DingDong


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

Once upon a time deep in a forest, there was a group of furries in black robes surrounding what appears to be a ritual circle.

@Yakamaru: I have recieved word that @Asassinator have finally apprehended the defector, Lord Marazhu will be pleased.

The people in robes started talking to each other

@Infrarednexus: You see! No one leaves this cult and gets away with it! Later once @Asassinator brings in the traitor, you shall bare witness to the punishment of such crime

Suddenly they heard a sound, they all turned to the sound.

Let go of me! Please! said a voice

Moments later from the dark forest emerged 3 figures, A doge furry dressed in white, a purple dog and a Polar Bear bound in rope.

@Yakamaru: Ahh.. @Asassinator glad you can make it back, I hope the task went without problems

@Asassinator: If there were problems, I'd deal them with cold steel but no.. No problems whatsoever

@Infrarednexus: Excellent! Your reputation indeed speaks but who is this man with you?

@Asassinator: This is @SveltColt, a protege on mine

@SveltColt: My liege.. An honor to be in your presense. May my blade serve you in the coming years

@Infrarednexus: Hmph

A scuffled sound
Yakamaru kneeled besided the bound bear

@Yakamaru: Ah.. @PolarizedBear glad to have you with us once again, we were worried you'll run off to the kingdom of discord so we had to hire the best assassin for the job.

@PolarizedBear: Please don't hurt me!

@Yakamaru: Hurt you? No no.. I would never hurt you! Lord Marazhu have taken a great liking of you. No... We have something that you and Lord Marazhu will surely love

Yakamaru stood up

@Yakamaru: Remove his clothes!

A group of black robed furries gathered around @PolarizedBear and started ripping his clothes to shred. After he was removed his clothing (except his fundoshi OwO) they dragged him inside the ritual circle.

@PolarizedBear: Please help me!

@Infrarednexus: Silence, we shall summon Lord Marazhu with your body!

@PolarizedBear: No!

On his kneels, Two robed furries bound his arm, spreading them apart while InfraredNexus also kneeled behind him

@Infrarednexus: Don't resist..

Infrarednexus started rubbing the bear's belly

"Ooohhh.." The bear moaned

@Infrarednexus: You like that don't you bear?

"N-no!" The bear proclaimed, blushing deep red

Infrarednexus rubbed his belly even harder

@Infrarednexus: Don't be shy.. everyone loves belly rubs.

The bear was salavating in pleasure

@Infrarednexus: Say it!

@PolarizedBear: ...

@Infrarednexus: SAY IT!

@PolarizedBear: YES! I WANT BELLY RUBS! PLEASE RUB HARDER IN THE NAME OF LORD MARAZHU

@Yakamaru: HAHAHA! Look at this bear! Now... Pledge with your life that you will never leave Lord Marazhu!

@PolarizedBear: I SWEAR WITH MY LIFE! PLEASE RUB MY BELLY HARDER!

with PolarizedBears saliva all over, the ritual circle started to glow


To be continued...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Once upon a time deep in a forest, there was a group of furries in black robes surrounding what appears to be a ritual circle.
> 
> @Yakamaru: I have recieved word that @Asassinator have finally apprehended the defector, Lord Marazhu will be pleased.
> 
> ...


Belly rubs always work ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Belly rubs always work ^^


Yup _belly _rubs works *Nudge Nudge Wink Wink* :V


----------



## Simo (Jun 14, 2018)

I have decided July will be Bear Spanking month. I have had fox spanking month, wolf, dragon...but bears can be bad, too, and I don't wanna leave them out. I feel bad, ignoring these bears!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> We are dad, Kiara. You must obey our whims. Also please refer to us as a single entity.


Forgive me father for I have sinned


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> I have decided July will be Bear Spanking month. I have had fox spanking month, wolf, dragon...but bears can be bad, too, and I don't wanna leave them out. I feel bad, ignoring these bears!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup _belly _rubs works *Nudge Nudge Wink Wink* :V


Ha! Ain't that the truth!

Great story by the way. PB will love this.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 34115


You me and PB will have a great time :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

You, PB, and *I, *Mika; and _*I*_.

Wait... is that grammatically correct? Is there supposed to be a comma before your name? 3:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You, PB, and *I, *Mika; and _*I*_.
> 
> Wait... is that grammatically correct? Is there supposed to be a comma before your name? 3:


----------



## Mach (Jun 14, 2018)

Did I walk in on something? :3c


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34116


That image made me spill my drink!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34116


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 14, 2018)

So the power died because of a storm, and while it eventually came back on at work, power at my house is still out. I only pray my laundry made it into the dryer....


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Once upon a time deep in a forest, there was a group of furries in black robes surrounding what appears to be a ritual circle.
> 
> @Yakamaru: I have recieved word that @Asassinator have finally apprehended the defector, Lord Marazhu will be pleased.
> 
> ...



This is one of the best things I have seen


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 14, 2018)

Update: My interview clothes did NOT make it into the dryer, and I have an interview at noon tomorrow, with no working dryer because the power is out. Fuck me.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

My religion fire grows... Yessss YESSSS


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Fuck me.


OwO
Sure..


----------



## Dongding (Jun 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OwO
> Sure..


OOOooohhh he's got the consent >:3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> OOOooohhh he's got the consent >:3


Even if he doesn't, I'll rub his belly until he gives in :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You, PB, and *I, *Mika; and _*I*_.
> 
> Wait... is that grammatically correct? Is there supposed to be a comma before your name? 3:


Oxford comma is a wonderful thing.  Never forget

It can turn “We invited the strippers, Stalin, and Hitler” to “we invited the strippers, Stalin and Hitler”


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Update: My interview clothes did NOT make it into the dryer, and I have an interview at noon tomorrow, with no working dryer because the power is out. Fuck me.


Is there a laundromat you can take them to?  Or just leave the sumbitches hanging up somewhere open to dry lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 14, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Is there a laundromat you can take them to?  Or just leave the sumbitches hanging up somewhere open to dry lol


The clothes are hanging. No sax, but hugs are wanted. T-T


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The are hanging. No sax, but hugs are wanted. T-T


All the bear hugs


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

S- So some things have happened


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> S- So some things have happened


You can’t just drop a bombshell like that with no context, mang lol


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

My grandmother is in jail again on drug trafficking charges

Yay


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My grandmother is in jail again on drug trafficking charges
> 
> Yay


3:


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:


Oh and I have learned a new emoji thing! ',


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh ffs mate are you serious


I forgot about the smilies being there


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

What?...


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh I understood. Gotta do it the other way. ',


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

FUCK!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

I got this: ',


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

What the hell!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My grandmother is in jail again on drug trafficking charges
> 
> Yay


What kind of drugs? Again? Just, what?! O.O

Power just kicked on. Fuck yes!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm not okay... but I will be.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Holy shit dude I’m so sorry.  Didn’t mean to push.  

feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm not okay... but I will be.


Why is everyone sad what’s going on


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm not even sure where this conversation went.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Me @ everyone here






I love all of u okay you’re all amazing human beans god bless


----------



## Bitterfangs (Jun 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Me @ everyone here
> 
> [snipped]
> 
> I love all of u okay you’re all amazing human beans god bless


And you are a lovely legume,my friend.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

We couldn't *sniff* make th-the *sniffle* s-s-smiiIIILLLIIEEE!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> What kind of drugs? Again? Just, what?! O.O
> 
> Power just kicked on. Fuck yes!


I live in the south so meth


WithMyBearHands said:


> Holy shit dude I’m so sorry.  Didn’t mean to push.
> 
> feelsbadman.jpg


Lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I live in the south so meth
> 
> Lol


The Midwest is beating y'all for meth, sadly. I think getting caught the first time should be the sign you aren't cut out for that kind of shit.....


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The Midwest is beating y'all for meth, sadly. I think getting caught the first time should be the sign you aren't cut out for that kind of shit.....


You sure it isn’t Kentucky?  I really don’t know where we fall geographically... I guess Appalachian?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You sure it isn’t Kentucky?  I really don’t know where we fall geographically... I guess Appalachian?


www.therecoveryvillage.com: What is the Meth Capital of the US | Also Meth Capital of the World?


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

this seems funny.


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

makes me happy!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> this seems funny.


Well, we know where Kiara's Grannie was headed now...


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

',:^)

@Dongding


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

ok, @KiaraTC


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

this is fer you!


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jun 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> ',:^)
> 
> @Dongding




```
',:)
```

is that what youre trying to type?


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> this is fer you!


I dont like country music


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I dont like country music



ok

here

is a nice song


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> ok
> 
> here
> 
> is a nice song


I'm not clicking on that for obvious reasons

I like 'I wanna fuck a dog' by blink182 
Thats quality music


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> ',:^)
> 
> @Dongding


Yesssssss.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yesssssss.


Yep


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 15, 2018)

Mum just scolded me for not knowing what a bagpiper was. And she doesn’t even know it either. She asked me, “What do you call a person who plays that Scottish thing.”

Me: “IDK what Scottish thing you’re talking about.” :/

Her: “HOW DARE YOU! Stop everything you’re doing now and search it up.”

Me: _grumbling and typing at the same time _“It’s called a bagpiper.”

Her: “Thx”

Me: “Shouldn’t you know what a bagpiper is anyway?”

Her: “No, that’s why I asked you. Ithought you would know these things.”

My thoughts: “ME?! WHAT ABOUT YOU? I THOUGHT YOU WERE THE WISE ONE!”

So yeah, I call that hypocrisy.


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Mum just scolded me for not knowing what a bagpiper was. And she doesn’t even know it either. She asked me, “What do you call a person who plays that Scottish thing.”
> 
> Me: “IDK what Scottish thing you’re talking about.” :/
> 
> ...


That moment when your mom made you into Google.





Witness your future


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That moment when your mom made you into Google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember watching this, and it made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts. =w=


----------



## Faunic (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That moment when your mom made you into Google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Collegehumour used to be so good back in the day.

Now they’re complete ass :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

Faunic said:


> Collegehumour used to be so good back in the day.
> 
> Now they’re complete ass :V


Sadly..

Though I kind of still like "Adam ruins everything"


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Staying up all night eating mushrooms and playing breath of the wild


----------



## Faunic (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sadly..
> 
> Though I kind of still like "Adam ruins everything"


Yeah Adam ruins everything is the one redeeming factor, hence why it got its own TV show.

The problem with jeggings series are classics though


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts. =w=


Hewwo Yaka!


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Staying up all night eating mushrooms and playing breath of the wild


I’m begging my dad to get BOTW, but Smash is coming out too, and I can only buy one game...

So I’m gonna get Smash.


----------



## Faunic (Jun 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m begging my dad to get BOTW, but Smash is coming out too, and I can only buy one game...
> 
> So I’m gonna get Smash.


The correct choice.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hewwo Yaka!


Morning. How are ya?


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning. How are ya?


Gonna go to another museum today. Then tommorow I’m going to Malta!


That was fake enthusiasm BTW


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m begging my dad to get BOTW, but Smash is coming out too, and I can only buy one game...
> 
> So I’m gonna get Smash.


I'm only playing it cuz my future bf is playing it and plus now I cant put it down sooo


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Gonna go to another museum today. Then tommorow I’m going to Malta!
> 
> 
> That was fake enthusiasm BTW


Ooooo, nice! Lots of traveling, I see. =w=

Have fun!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Hewwo Yaka!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 15, 2018)

Someone knows still places where it is possible to place advertizing about the products? It is possible even to answer in personal messages. After the trip of money didn't remain at all, and nobody from local takes orders = (((


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 15, 2018)

this arg is getting intense turn on subtitles for extra details


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

So I have this cool new sleep schedule where I basically take two 3 hour naps with a 3 hour break in between


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2018)

Someone talk down to me.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Someone talk down to me.


Ur avi has an alcohol problem

I’m sorry I can’t be mean on cue

Unless that’s not what you’re asking


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

Faunic said:


> The correct choice.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2018)

It's true, he's such a drunk!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

What I do tho


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

I got a new tie


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ties are like the human equivalent of a leash. :V


----------



## Faunic (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34132


You want


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ties are like the human equivalent of a leash. :V


Whats so bad about a leash?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Whats so bad about a leash?


Absolutely nothing. In fact, you can put one on me any time. :V


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 15, 2018)

i had to switch to internet  explorer cause when i use chrome it wont load the forums


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2018)

Internet explorer?

Ew.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay so I’m playing ESO and 


Spoiler



Im doing the quest in Wrothgar where you go undercover in the cult gauntlet and at the end they want you to kill your buddy but I legit didn’t know it was a choice and so I killed him bc I thought I had to anD I FUCKED UP I FUCKED UP I FUCKED UP 

I feel legitimately bad bc an in game NPC told me she lost trust in me holy fucking god I’m so sad rn


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm so upset... I thought I was friends with someone and they said they were my friend all year and then called me names on their snapchat story and didn't even blur out my fucking name...
I feel betrayed and used... I've always had trouble making friends and this just hurts my feelings...


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

Faunic said:


> Collegehumour used to be so good back in the day.
> 
> Now they’re complete ass :V


I liked the "That guy" photos the most. I want to be _that guy_ one day.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I liked the "That guy" photos the most. I want to be _that guy_ one day.


Don't worry, you'll eventually get the man of your dreams :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry, you'll eventually get the man of your dreams :V


Yeah...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758477390322536449


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 15, 2018)

Uhhhhh...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758477390322536449


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 15, 2018)

i just realized my little brother is coming back from camp today, and he can officially go bow hunting now. my gay heart is about to break he's getting too old! i feel like a mom lmao


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Once upon a time deep in a forest, there was a group of furries in black robes surrounding what appears to be a ritual circle.
> 
> @Yakamaru: I have recieved word that @Asassinator have finally apprehended the defector, Lord Marazhu will be pleased.
> 
> ...


Wait why am I in a fundoshi?!
Since when did this board get so XXX!?
WHY'S MY BELLY A SENSITIVE TOPIC?!?!
(I won't leave again please don't torture me I'm sorry)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Since when did this board get so XXX!?


>Belly rubs
>NSFW


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Belly rubs
> >NSFW
> 
> View attachment 34138


I'm onto you, panda


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 15, 2018)

oooooohh I'm late *rubs pb's belly* uvu


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34136


Shut up Mika. 3: Dragoneer is beautiful.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 15, 2018)

aww i love cults >w< i'll be in a bush filming this on my phone for YouTube


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 15, 2018)

Can anyone else access their profiles


----------



## Faunic (Jun 15, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 15, 2018)

I can't access my received PMs either.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2018)

Nope here too.


----------



## still_human1020 (Jun 15, 2018)

Lol nice chat--I'm actually glad this is here cause whenever I try to start a new thread, i get "502 bad gateway"
Now that pounced has very sadly shut down, does anyone know any legit furry dating sites around? 
---FurryMate, Furfling, (and I'm starting to suspect also furryDate) are total scam or just BS sites


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope here too.


The whole site went down for me for a few hours, was that part of the problem or the problems being repaired if anyone knows?


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

Phew, that medical weed here sure is strong, I still feel spacey the next day...very relaxed, though. Not used to these edible sorts! And also, have developed a case of non-stop 24 hour munchies, and so, just walked through Wyman Park Dell to get some sushi and a sub from the deli and a coke and a vitamin water.

Also, a ways back my housemate traded a pack of cigarettes, for a PS2 from a cook where he works so now we have one of those fancy modern video games  It is our most current console...And I noted it also plays DVDs so I can watch my complete DVD set of Teen Titans! Well, and other quality programming : )

Such as Golden Girls.


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Phew, that medical weed here sure is strong, I still feel spacey the next day...very relaxed, though. Not used to these edible sorts! And also, have developed a case of non-stop 24 hour munchies, and so, just walked through Wyman Park Dell to get some sushi and a sub from the deli and a coke and a vitamin water.
> 
> Also, a ways back my housemate traded a pack of cigarettes, for a PS2 from a cook where he works so now we have one of those fancy modern video games  It is our most current console...And I noted it also plays DVDs so I can watch my complete DVD set of Teen Titans! Well, and other quality programming : )
> 
> Such as Golden Girls.


This sounds like the an episode of a modern, laughtrack-less sitcom.
One that has great reviews and is very funny, but so niche it doesn't have a huge audience...

....

I might have overanalysed that....


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> This sounds like the an episode of a modern, laughtrack-less sitcom.
> One that has great reviews and is very funny, but so niche it doesn't have a huge audience...
> 
> ....
> ...



No, it is kinda like that, here 

OK, finished the sushi, and now, onto the sub! Amazing, how hungry one can get. Didn't each much yesterday, though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Phew, that medical weed here sure is strong, I still feel spacey the next day...very relaxed, though. Not used to these edible sorts! And also, have developed a case of non-stop 24 hour munchies, and so, just walked through Wyman Park Dell to get some sushi and a sub from the deli and a coke and a vitamin water.
> 
> Also, a ways back my housemate traded a pack of cigarettes, for a PS2 from a cook where he works so now we have one of those fancy modern video games  It is our most current console...And I noted it also plays DVDs so I can watch my complete DVD set of Teen Titans! Well, and other quality programming : )
> 
> Such as Golden Girls.


I still own a PS2 that I keep in my basement. I still play some of my favorite childhood games on it once in a while. Good memories.


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> No, it is kinda like that, here
> 
> OK, finished the sushi, and now, onto the sub! Amazing, how hungry one can get. Didn't each much yesterday, though.


I need to get a t-shirt that says 
"And now, onto the sub"
.....
I might use it for different purposes though....
_*COUGH*_


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I still own a PS2 that I keep in my basement. I still play some of my favorite childhood games on it once in a while. Good memories.



Ah, my housemate also has a PS1, and had exhumed some the Nintendo and the Super Nintendo!

Odd, I like these simple games better, somehow? I think I would like whatever system Sega had out at the time of the Nintendo 64; that looks to have some quirky games! Plus, there's these used game places, that buy/sell/trade, and most titles are fairly cheap, with a few exceptions, with rare games, and such.

Funny, but I tend to like dated technology best; when something is new, it interests me less. Maybe in 20 years, I will find the games of today amusing


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 15, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> I need to get a t-shirt that says
> "And now, onto the sub"
> .....
> I might use it for different purposes though....
> _*COUGH*_


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (Jun 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, my housemate also has a PS1, and had exhumed some the Nintendo and the Super Nintendo!
> 
> Odd, I like these simple games better, somehow? I think I would like whatever system Sega had out at the time of the Nintendo 64; that looks to have some quirky games! Plus, there's these used game places, that buy/sell/trade, and most titles are fairly cheap, with a few exceptions, with rare games, and such.
> 
> Funny, but I tend to like dated technology best; when something is new, it interests me less. Maybe in 20 years, I will find the games of today amusing




SIMO!!! I LOVE MY PS1 GAMES!! and ps2...3....and 4


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Shut up Mika. 3: Dragoneer is beautiful.


I didn't say anything about Dragoneer's looks


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

JJOHNSONFAN said:


> SIMO!!! I LOVE MY PS1 GAMES!! and ps2...3....and 4



They go up to 3 and 4????? Geez, that is higher tech than I can fathom!!!!

Also, today, I have been looking at various species, in Tutus, and it has been fun:

Tutu bear!







OK, now to expand this beyond a google search.

And here, I thought just otters liked tutus.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 15, 2018)

(UwU)


Simo said:


> They go up to 3 and 4????? Geez, that is higher tech than I can fathom!!!!
> 
> Also, today, I have been looking at various species, in Tutus, and it has been fun:
> 
> ...


I think you'd look exceptional in a tutu, Simo. You could do a silly dance for everyone here in open chat.


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> (UwU)
> 
> I think you'd look exceptional in a tutu, Simo. You could do a silly dance for everyone here in open chat.




One day, one day I will!

Ah, more bears 







Like the art here


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 15, 2018)

Stop!
_I can't bear it!_
*Laughter track intensifies*


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (Jun 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> One day, one day I will!
> 
> Ah, more bears
> 
> ...




u seem in a grizzly mood rn arnt ya?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I didn't say anything about Dragoneer's looks
> View attachment 34149


I don't appreciate you making fun of my situation. It hurts so bad. I know I'll never be able to squeeze his chubby rolls. I wish I'd never gazed upon his gorgeous perfection.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Is it bad that I’m kind of enjoying this weirdly rapt attention I seem to be getting from this customer?  Idk she keeps looking at me and it’s kinda obvious and like I’m definitely not unfaithful or anything but sometimes it feels nice to be looked at idk I’m vain


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

lol. Go gurl. Toy with her emotions and then drop her like a bag of rocks.

Edit: Like Dragoneer does to me... *Devastated upon realization.*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I don't appreciate you making fun of my situation. It hurts so bad. I know I'll never be able to squeeze his chubby rolls. I wish I'd never gazed upon his gorgeous perfection.


Ahh... Unrequited Love (´∀｀)

Do ye want me to call dragoneer so you can confess your undying love for him? V:


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

If he doesn't know I stalk him, he won't notice me stalking him. Please don't. 3:


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2018)

@Dongding :

Do sheep usually get this frisky, in the spring? :v


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> lol. Go gurl. Toy with her emotions and then drop her like a bag of rocks.
> 
> Edit: Like Dragoneer does to me... *Devastated upon realization.*


I put a little extra pizzazz in my efforts when I was making her food, don’t worry lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> @Dongding :
> 
> Do sheep usually get this frisky, in the spring? :v


He a baa-a-a-d boy


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

You dirty skunk, Simo. Get your mind out of the gutter. I only want to cuddle him. >:3 Yeah...


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You dirty skunk, Simo. Get your mind out of the gutter. I only want to cuddle him. >:3 Yeah...


_something something_ *ram *him _something something
*LAUGHTER TRACK SPIRALS OUT OF CONTROL*_


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 15, 2018)

So I may have just landed a new job.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So I may have just landed a new job.


One where you’re not pelted with various purchasables by angry old farts?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 15, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So I may have just landed a new job.


Niiiice.  You gonna share the deets?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 15, 2018)

Man, I have been slacking in my forums activity.  Now I feel kinda bad.

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 15, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Man, I have been slacking in my forums activity.  Now I feel kinda bad.
> 
> So how is everyone doing?


i...
need...
coffee...


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So I may have just landed a new job.


YEET what's it like?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm doing good. Just bought several boxes of girl scout cookies for my family this morning.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 15, 2018)

okayyy night y'all, it's only 10:00 PM but I'm planning to go on a morning run so yeah


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 15, 2018)

Good night


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 15, 2018)

Nighty night.

I should get some extra rest as well, but...


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i...
> need...
> coffee...


This is why you aren't allowed coffee under my roof.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jun 15, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> Stop!
> _I can't bear it!_
> *Laughter track intensifies*


**claps in bear**


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 15, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i...
> need...
> coffee...
> 
> YEET what's it like?


It's cold sales. Manager training program. All commission starting out, but very good commission.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

You sell... the cold? Good luck brah.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 15, 2018)

I sell nothing yet, but will be selling internets if/when I start.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 15, 2018)

You should just _Animal Crossing_ your way through life. Imagine it. You want this. Trust me.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 15, 2018)

Memes. You're welcome.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Memes. You're welcome.


This is exactly the type of well thought out genius that I look for in open chat.

Just a stunning critique on my existence and purpose in life.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm having to roll back my os to re-update it, because it is probably partially responsible for my non functioning inbuilt mic.

Fucking Windows....


----------



## modfox (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Jun 16, 2018)

Pride and swimming tomorrow ;-;

I would rather stay home and throw a pity party but okay


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 16, 2018)

That feeling when you are looking for artists to commission and you can't find any good looking  and not so expensive artists


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 16, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> That feeling when you are looking for artists to commission and you can't find any good looking  and not so expensive artists


I suggest buzzing around the forums, theres artists that have had commissions open for a while that have decent prices, or make a hiring thread


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 16, 2018)

Spending a rainy Saturday morning having breakfast in bed while listening to bonkers Carla Bley albums.  The dog has snuck under the duvet and I'm contemplating a second pot of coffee.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> That feeling when you are looking for artists to commission and you can't find any good looking  and not so expensive artists


I'd recommend checking out Twitter, FA/FAF, InkBunny, Discord and Weazyl. 

I can give you a couple links to some good artist servers on Discord if you want.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I'd recommend checking out Twitter, FA/FAF, InkBunny, Discord and Weazyl.
> 
> I can give you a couple links to some good artist servers on Discord if you want.


Twitter oh twitter.




 

Slots filled under 1 minute twice.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

I've never really commissioned anyone i'm too broke


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Twitter oh twitter.
> 
> View attachment 34167
> 
> Slots filled under 1 minute twice.


Oh man!
Toughest of the tough breaks


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I've never really commissioned anyone i'm too broke


You drew your own AV? V:


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You drew your own AV? V:


hell no  i won it in an art raffle i'm too spastic for those details


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> hell no  i won it in an art raffle i'm too spastic for those details


Ah... It took a while for me to get used to your AV, missed your silhouette AV


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ah... It took a while for me to get used to your AV, missed your silhouette AV


i know right? @Dongding did a wonderful job on it but i don't own that character anymore 
                                                                                                                                                                      UwU
                                                                                                                                                                       ;     ;
                                                                                                                                                                    \____/
                                                                                                                                                                          |


----------



## Dongding (Jun 16, 2018)

;3


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> This is exactly the type of well thought out genius that I look for in open chat.
> 
> Just a stunning critique on my existence and purpose in life.


I bet you're jealous.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

Some people in LGBT really disappoints me


----------



## Faunic (Jun 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Some people in LGBT really disappoints me


Too true


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 16, 2018)

Speak the devil's name and he shall appear. Let us caution against open chat burning down.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

Faunic said:


> Too true


I have the urge to tell them

"just because you're gay doesn't mean you're can get a free pass in being a jerk towards straight people"

"Just because you're gay doesn't mean you can be a hypocrite"

Side-note:

"Just because you're a furry doesn't mean we're automatically friends"


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 16, 2018)

SHITPOST DERAILEMENT


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 16, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> SHITPOST DERAILEMENT


Shitposting, in open chat?

You monster.  I expect all my talk with furries to be thought provoking discussions on cute fluffy animal characters  :V


----------



## Mach (Jun 16, 2018)

What's crackalacking?

Did we ever get a response about why PMs were acting up the other day?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 16, 2018)

Mach said:


> What's crackalacking?
> 
> Did we ever get a response about why PMs were acting up the other day?


Heck if I know.  I almost never use the PMs here.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 16, 2018)

*spins* ROLLIE CHAIRRRR


----------



## Faunic (Jun 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have the urge to tell them
> 
> "just because you're gay doesn't mean you're can get a free pass in being a jerk towards straight people"
> 
> ...


I get what you mean. It's along the same line as feminists who think if you disagree with them it's sexist.

It's like I'm allowed to disagree with you, I'm not disagreeing because you're gay jesus


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *spins* ROLLIE CHAIRRRR


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

ok but i'm bisexual and feel the same, we shouldn't have any special privilege but ok thank for coming to my ted talk


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Today, open chat......



Tomorrow, all of mankind.....( ಠ ͜ʖಠ)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Today, open chat......
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, all of mankind.....( ಠ ͜ʖಠ)


derailment time!! how's life?
I'm good, going out to eat in a sec


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 16, 2018)

If Vladamir Putin rides eagle does that make America his bitch?





All hail great leader Vladimir Putin! XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If Vladamir Putin rides eagle does that make America his bitch?
> 
> View attachment 34204
> 
> All hail great leader Vladimir Putin! XD


No. It makes him our wingman


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

I haven't shit posted lately


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have the urge to tell them
> 
> "just because you're gay doesn't mean you're can get a free pass in being a jerk towards straight people"
> 
> ...



I know I’ve posted this before but


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> No. It makes him our wingman


Who better to have as a wingman?

Behold, more greatness from great leader Vladimir Putin!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Who better to have as a wingman?
> 
> Behold, more greatness from great leader Vladimir Putin!
> 
> View attachment 34206


A high five two whoever makes these.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Can I somehow win on this thread?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Can I somehow win on this thread?





Oh, look at that!
You won this thread for being the 55,367th post!
Congrats!


​


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh, look at that!
> You won this thread for being the 55,367th post!
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


Yay! I finally won something! Now I can sleep peacefully!


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


>


Everybody's favourite musician.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


>


I fell in love with this guy when I first found him.


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I fell in love with this guy when I first found him.


I want him to write about furries. OwO


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> I want him to write about furries. OwO


Send harassing letters. Works every time.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m fucking crying rn


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m fucking crying rn


Beautiful!


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> Beautiful!


Hey, that's my line!


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

It


Some Moron said:


> Hey, that's my line!


Its mine now bitch!


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> It
> 
> Its mine now bitch!


Thief! Revenge!


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Thief! Kill!


BRING IT! *Maximum floof activate!*


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> BRING IT! *Maximum floof activate!*


Some kind of defence? The unexpected, my one weakness!


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Some kind of defence? The unexpected, my one weakness!


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


>


Have mercy! Birbs are scary!


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Have mercy! Birbs are scary!


Burbs are adorable!


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> Burbs are adorable!


Well, when you put it like that...


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Well, when you put it like that...


I need a cute af sticker set of my burb dragon doing cute shit


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> I need a cute af sticker set of my burb dragon doing cute shit


Maybe one day, if you're determined enough.


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Maybe one day, if you're determined enough.






*Suspicion Increases*​


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Birbs are da best


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> *Suspicion Increases*​


Suspicion? I must've missed something... Or said something...?


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Birbs are da best


You don't know that!


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You don't know that!


Yes we do.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You don't know that!


Name another animal that can dance on top of a tennis ball.


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Suspicion? I must've missed something... Or said something...?


I am determined. I'm also poor.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> Yes we do.


Really? I thought robot dragons running on Windows Vista were unreliable.


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 16, 2018)

I think this thread needs some more scales






Also, I should sleep


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> I am determined. I'm also poor.


Now they can call you a peasant!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Really? I thought robot dragons running on Windows Vista were unreliable.


Hey! I have my perks just like everyone else!


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey! I have my perks just like everyone else!


Keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Now they can call you a peasant!


Oi buying enough food to feed a dragon is expensive!


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> Oi buying enough food to feed a dragon is expensive!


What do they eat? Just any generic, nameless meat?


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

My societies are like this every god damn time with their water dish. But if I put the bath bowl in the flip out and hide!


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> What do they eat? Just any generic, nameless meat?


Pizza and tuna nigiri mostly. And tears of my enemies but that's really unhealthy.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> Pizza and tuna nigiri mostly. And tears of my enemies but that's really unhealthy.


Those tears are good...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Keep telling yourself that!



It's true. We androids are highly productive members of society. I'm currently and engineer.


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Who wants to hear about my birds!?

I have 5 society finches, I call them the Cafe cause their all brown/cream/white. They have coffee based names.

12 Gouldians, 5 are babies that hatched in May! They are super pretty and colourful!

A strawberry Finch and Gold Breasted finch that are BFFs. They are my tinyest birds.

4 Daimond doves, the smallest kind of dove. Ones a surprise baby cause the parents have had duds all year. 

2 mean zebra finchs. I love them but man are they assholes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> Who wants to hear about my birds!?
> 
> I have 5 society finches, I call them the Cafe cause their all brown/cream/white. They have coffee based names.
> 
> ...


That's a mighty fine collection of birbs you have there


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Rant said:


> Who wants to hear about my birds!?
> 
> I have 5 society finches, I call them the Cafe cause their all brown/cream/white. They have coffee based names.
> 
> ...


Is "Crazy Bird Person" a phrase yet?


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's a mighty fine collection of birbs you have there


My Gouldian babies are going to be worth a lot because their Blue!!!! ~Rare Color~


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Two is worse than one! One is worse than a robot dragon! You've practically tripled!


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Spoiler: Gouldian colors








They aren't known as the Rainbow Finch for nothing!





Spoiler: Daimond dove













Spoiler: Strawberry and Gold Finch

















Spoiler: Society finches



They will ALWAYS sleep together no matter how many you have.


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

Sari: Oh Marazhu.. can we hang out this Sunday. Come to my place

Me: OK *internally screaming*

Sari lives in motomachi, the richest neighborhood in the country

>Rides bus
>Everyone wearing fancy European clothing
>Everyone staring at the disgusting Tokyo pleb that I rightfully am


----------



## Rant (Jun 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sari: Oh Marazhu.. can we hang out this Sunday. Come to my place
> 
> Me: OK *internally screaming*
> 
> ...



Strike a pose and yell gibberish English slang at them. Own it.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Rides bus
> >Everyone wearing fancy European clothing
> >Everyone staring at the disgusting Tokyo pleb that I rightfully am



This was all I could think about for some reason lol. I wouldn't read into it much, just thought I'd share it for inexplicable reasons. I just like this movie for some reason, mostly.


----------



## Mach (Jun 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sari: Oh Marazhu.. can we hang out this Sunday. Come to my place
> 
> Me: OK *internally screaming*
> 
> ...


Act like you belong there. Stare them down. You were invited by a friend there. You should not have to explain yourself to them.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 17, 2018)

I FINALLY HAve a name for my sona 

His name is Lexand.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I FINALLY HAve a name for my sona
> 
> His name is Lexand.


About time :^p


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> About time :^p


Avocado King!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

Biteyface

Edit: I still think that was a super awesome name choice for @KILL.MAIM.KILL 

It's a cute but terrifying-when-face-to-face sort of name.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Avocado King!


Bunny! It's been a while.  How have you been?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Bunny! It's been a while.  How have you been?


Been busy, lots of stuff happening on and offline. 

How are you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Been busy, lots of stuff happening on and offline.
> 
> How are you?


Aw. Same here. I do have a bit more time these days since the semester is almost over.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Aw. Same here. I do have a bit more time these days since the semester is almost over.


Yay! Things are kind of calming down here too, so I'm hoping that balance will be restored ^.^


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yay! Things are kind of calming down here too, so I'm hoping that balance will be restored ^.^


Good to hear ^^!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Good to hear ^^!


I think it's bed time. See you next time! <3


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I think it's bed time. See you next time! <3


Good night and see ya!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)

Rant said:


>


Reminded me of


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 17, 2018)

Rant said:


> Strike a pose and yell gibberish English slang at them. Own it.


The best I can do is Australian accent but we know Australia is Europe's offshore prison :V


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The best I can do is Australian accent but we know Australia is Europe's offshore prison :V


It is well known that Australia doesn't exist :y


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeah dumb dumb.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> It is well known that Australia doesn't exist :y


You tell that to the emus. I'll just be over here with a M60 and a full EOD suit watching.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You tell that to the emus. I'll just be over here with a M60 and a full EOD suit watching.


To be fair,  I think there have been more deaths attributed to kangaroos than to emus.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> To be fair,  I think there have been more deaths attributed to kangaroos than to emus.


You have to look at it from a per capita perspective, otherwise cows are infinitely more dangerous. 
From around 2000 to 2010 emus caused ~5 fatalities, but have a per capita instance rate of 6.89*10^-6
Kangaroos were responsible for ~18 deaths, but had a per capita instance rate of only 6.66(repeating)*10^-7
Or approximately, if emus where as populace as kangaroos during the same time period, they would have probably caused ~186 fatalities during the 10 year span.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts. What's going on? :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts. What's going on? :3


Basically bullying Australia


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts. What's going on? :3


Eating a metric ton of kebab :^)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Eating a metric ton of kebab :^)


A metric ton? Please gimme. I haven't had 'bab in months. :V


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> A metric ton? Please gimme. I haven't had 'bab in months. :V


It's not traditional kebab tho. It's HSP :y


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> It's not traditional kebab tho. It's HSP :y


What, like this?






That kebab plate looks so effin' good...

_starts drooling_


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What, like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.  And can confirm, it's drool worthy :y


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 17, 2018)

"Morning" peeps. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup.  And can confirm, it's drool worthy :y


VERY drool worthy. :3



Lunaris said:


> "Morning" peeps. How's everyone doing?


Mornin'. 

I'm doing pretty well. And you?


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm good tyty ^-^
After seeing all these food pics, I'm getting hungry. Time for lunch me thinks!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 17, 2018)

Everyone is constantly greeting each other good morning while I'm here preparing for bed. :V

Make me feel bad will you not? V:


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 17, 2018)

#justtimezonethings ._.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

Shut your pie hole panda. Also have a restful sleep. <3


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 17, 2018)

Count the sheeeeeeep


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Shut your pie hole panda. Also have a restful sleep. <3


>Pie hole
>Cream pie..
>Hole


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Pie hole
> >Cream pie..
> >Hole
> 
> View attachment 34220


:V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 17, 2018)

THERES MORE


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jun 17, 2018)

How do people interact with a community?
This is a legitimate question. I'm incredibly lost.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

You just did, nerd.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You just did, nerd.


Wait, that's it? I guess I do overthink things sometimes.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

Like, unless you mean going out in public and interacting with them. There's a section for that as well, probably.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 17, 2018)

It’s like a game of double Dutch, just jump in and try not to trip too much

Though your names Acid wolf so I guess tripping might be a little differently prioritized


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Like, unless you mean going out in public and interacting with them. There's a section for that as well, probably.


Furries are social misfits :V
I don't trust anyone here to teach people how to properly function in society


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Furries are social misfits :V
> I don't trust anyone here to teach people how to properly function in society


And we're back to confusion.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

I was just going to nudge him for better or worse in the right direction like a lil' paper boat floating down a gutter towards the sewer drain. If he finds a scary rapist hell clown, well, it's in god's hands now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 17, 2018)

AcidWolf22 said:


> And we're back to confusion.


No worries mate, we're all in the path of insanity, grab my tail and take the journey with us into madness.
 :v


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 17, 2018)

“Function in society” is a helluva lot different from “function on a forum with social pariahs”


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No worries mate, we're all in the path of insanity, grab my tail and take the journey with us into madness.
> :v


Well, in that case, I don't see why not :3


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No worries mate, we're all in the path of insanity, grab my tail and take the journey with us into madness.
> :v


... :3


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> THERES MORE


Yo this shit is fire
I got burned up because of this


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 17, 2018)

Rant said:


>


i have this on my iPod


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)

Ciderfine got banned it seems.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

o nu


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)

I am concerned he is just going to internalize this as FA being deviant and SJW based on his current beliefs, but he was being a raging ass.


----------



## Mach (Jun 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Ciderfine got banned it seems.


He is still here, I believe. You will still have your chance to talk to him.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)

Correction! It appears I was blocked.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeah I saw that thread.  Logged out and couldn’t read most of it bc the content is entirely disagreeable and I really hope it’s locked.  Or that it gets locked


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Correction! It appears I was blocked.



Which is amusing given what he'd said about blocking being the cowards way, but never mind...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Which is amusing given what he'd said about blocking being the cowards way, but never mind...


Lmao he blocked me tho


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

I've never seen that amount of effort go into something no one will ever read lol. His 6 post limit sized post I just scrolled through and said "TLDR" to myself. It would have been a fucked up pile of burning hate-garbage anyways.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 17, 2018)

What has become of us? (　ＴДＴ)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What has become of us? (　ＴДＴ)


We have become tainted by peoples bad attitudes and bullshit.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

This is true


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

You have good taste in music.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Pretty groovy tunes!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Hiyah Furries!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You have good taste in music.


Hi Red!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello Okami! How's your day been?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello Okami! How's your day been?


Been great! Now waiting to fire up the grill and cook these steaks!


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey everyone, i'm thinking to open up a shop about GIFs and animation services, what you think?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Hey everyone, i'm thinking to open up a shop about GIFs and animation services, what you think?


Go for it!!! Anything net related is hot shit right now. Do it!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Been great! Now waiting to fire up the grill and cook these steaks!


Mmm I love me a good steak <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Mmm I love me a good steak <3


Ribeye with Montreal Steak seasoning on one side and Caribbean Jerk on the other, marinated in a splash of Kikkomans Teriyaki Sauce! Deliciousness! Over charcoal not gas!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

I have lurked a few times on here and I have noticed something missing.








AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


THERE! BETTER!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Guess I should say hi too instead of just hiding in the shadows...So hi everybody!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello bhutrflai


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Guess I should say hi too instead of just hiding in the shadows...So hi everybody!


I know I tend to shine a bit much. I am sorry for that My Love. I am!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello bhutrflai


Hey Red! How are things in your part of the world?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know I tend to shine a bit much. I am sorry for that My Love. I am!


You don't have to be sorry for that, my love. It's just a part of you. And its a part of the you I fell in love with all those years ago.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hey Red! How are things in your part of the world?


Shooting lasers and fighting giant robots and........oh you mean in real life!

I'm doing fine. In the middle of taking a statistics class before transferring to my next university.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)

I just spent 4+ hours of my life debating people. I think it is time to do literally anything else.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Shooting lasers and fighting giant robots and........oh you mean in real life!
> 
> I'm doing fine. In the middle of taking a statistics class before transferring to my next university.


Man! I started reading that and was like "What!?!"


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Shooting lasers and fighting giant robots and........oh you mean in real life!
> 
> I'm doing fine. In the middle of taking a statistics class before transferring to my next university.


Haha!! I'd rather think about lasers & fighting giant robots over statistics any day. 

Why are you transferring, if you don't mind the ask.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I just spent 4+ hours of my life debating people. I think it is time to do literally anything else.


Stay here! Not debating bullshit in here!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Haha!! I'd rather think about lasers & fighting giant robots over statistics any day.
> 
> Why are you transferring, if you don't mind the ask.


I'm majoring in fish and wildlife and my current university doesn't offer the necessary classes for it, so I'm moving to one a few more hours down the road.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I just spent 4+ hours of my life debating people. I think it is time to do literally anything else.


It's not worth the mental effort to debate with people anymore. Too many asinine opinions.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> It's not worth the mental effort to debate with people anymore. Too many asinine opinions.


It is worth the attempt, but doesn't always end how you want.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm majoring in fish and wildlife and my current university doesn't offer the necessary classes for it, so I'm moving to one a few more hours down the road.


Cool! Any particular side/area you are looking at?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

I'd rather not spend several hours of my day arguing with someone. Most of the times they don't end up well.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Cool! Any particular side/area you are looking at?


Wildlife monitoring, primarily with wolves. I wan't to make sure they can sustain a reasonable population and find ways to protect them from poachers.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Gonna grill. Brb.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 17, 2018)

Finally my dream has come true! Boogsbear gave me a slot! My heart is beating so fast. I always wanted his art!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Wildlife monitoring, primarily with wolves. I wan't to make sure they can sustain a reasonable population and find ways to protect them from poachers.


Very cool!! We are all about that! Okami wants to go one of the conservatories & play with them. Someday. 

But I think it's a great path to follow!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Everybody asleep?


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

I’m trying not to be. Must... finish... book report...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I’m trying not to be. Must... finish... book report...


Is it due tomorrow?


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

Yep. I have a true talent for procrastination. “In an hour,” I tell myself. “Just one more level!”


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Everybody asleep?


I'm about to be.  Sure seems like normal conversations here have slowed to a crawl.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Yep. I have a true talent for procrastination. “In an hour,” I tell myself. “Just one more level!”


Then why are you here!?! Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'm about to be.  Sure seems like normal conversations here have slowed to a crawl.


Yeah, but we're here now!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

I may procrastinate, but I can multitask!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I may procrastinate, but I can multitask!


The Furry Addiction!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

You really aren’t wrong, it’s like I’m tied to this website!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Seems everyone on here just love the dumpster fire threads anymore!! Don't people have enough drama in their lives?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 17, 2018)

On an unrelated note, has anyone been noticing some strange things with @ mentions?
I saw myself @-ed a few times but never got any notifications for it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> You really aren’t wrong, it’s like I’m tied to this website!


The addiction is real! I know the feeling! This site is a blessing and a curse! But I still love it!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Seems everyone on here just love the dumpster fire threads anymore!! Don't people have enough drama in their lives?


Nope, my life is boring  :V

I do wish there would be more positivity though.  All the dumpster fires can't possibly be good for my health.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> On an unrelated note, has anyone been noticing some strange things with @ mentions?
> I saw myself @-ed a few times but never got any notifications for it.


Nope. But I have been away for a bit.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

I haven’t really been mentioned before so I wouldn’t know. Feel lucky your alerts aren’t exploding though.

Also, I tend to avoid those political threads. I don’t know the slightest thing about politics!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Nope, my life is boring  :V
> 
> I do wish there would be more positivity though.  All the dumpster fires can't possibly be good for my health.


They aren't.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I haven’t really been mentioned before so I wouldn’t know. Feel lucky your alerts aren’t exploding though.
> 
> Also, I tend to avoid those political threads. I don’t know the slightest thing about politics!


Ignorance IS bliss!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

Amen.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ignorance IS bliss!


Truth


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 17, 2018)

Now that's what I call fresh!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Feel lucky your alerts aren’t exploding though.


I have seen true alert-hell.  Okami and bhutrflai are here and that's usually the first sign of the alert-pocalypse  :V


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:
			
		

> Fish, anyone?



God, no. As of this moment, I’m vegetarian.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now that's what I call fresh!


Yeah, that looks pretty fresh!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I have seen true alert-hell.  Okami and bhutrflai are here and that's usually the first sign of the alert-pocalypse  :V


Hahaha!! We will take over the world!! One alert at a time!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now that's what I call fresh!


That's some creepy shit!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2018)

I got copic markers for my birthday 
My other presents are delivered tomorrow!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> That's some creepy shit!


I bet it taste good though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I got copic markers for my birthday
> My other presents are delivered tomorrow!


HappyBirthday!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, that looks pretty fresh!


You need to go roll something, don't you?


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy birthday, Kiara!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now that's what I call fresh!


Hopefully it doesn't do the same in your stomach!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I got copic markers for my birthday
> My other presents are delivered tomorrow!


Happy Birthday, Sweetie!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I got copic markers for my birthday
> My other presents are delivered tomorrow!


Happy birthday  !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> You need to go roll something, don't you?


Yes. Yes I do. Care to join me?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> God, no. As of this moment, I’m vegetarian.





bhutrflai said:


> That's some creepy shit!


It's like something out of a horror flick!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes. Yes I do. Care to join me?


Satan's broccoli?


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:
			
		

> It’s like something out of a horror flick!



The fish, or vegetarianism?


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you guys!

I can't wait to see what I get! My dad said it was really expensive


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Hopefully it doesn't do the same in your stomach!


If it's kicking and screaming on the way in, it might be kicking and screaming on the way out! Ready that toilet, son!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Satan's broccoli?


Yep


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> I can't wait to see what I get! My dad said it was really expensive


Hope its a car!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Rolling takes time.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep


Amen to that!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hope its a car!


Nahhh its not gonna be a car


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Nahhh its not gonna be a car


You can dream!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If it's kicking and screaming on the way in, it might be kicking and screaming on the way out! Ready that toilet, son!


Brings new meaning to fresh caught seafood! Could you imagine hearing that in your kitchen!?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Copic markers are a great gift too!! Those are the ones our daughter uses when she draws.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Copic markers are a great gift too!! Those are the ones our daughter uses when she draws.


I love them so much
Ive wanted them for so long


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

My dream gift would be to get unlimited sleep on a deserted island, with Okami as my fellow castaway!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> My dream gift would be to get unlimited sleep on a deserted island, with Okami as my fellow castaway!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> My dream gift would be to get unlimited sleep on a deserted island, with Okami as my fellow castaway!


Our dream vacation!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I love them so much
> Ive wanted them for so long


They are kind of amazing & well worth the cost.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Brings new meaning to fresh caught seafood! Could you imagine hearing that in your kitchen!?


Might feel a bit reluctant to eat the food but gotta have a sense of adventure sometime.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2018)

I really want a switch
Soooo bad


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

I’m also making a poem for school (more homework). We’re learning about the Holocaust, so it’s a Holocaust-themed poem, based on an object my teacher had in her “museum” + structured like the book, “Who Was The Woman Who Wore The Hat?” I’ve never written like this before, so I’d like some quick feedback!



Spoiler: It gets dark, fast.



Who Was The Girl Who Had The Bear?
My Name Here


Who was the girl who had the bear?
Was she afraid of the dark?
Did she keep her bear close as she slept at night?
Or was her bed a safe haven,
if she had one?
Did she fix her hair when she awoke?
Did she place a bow atop her head?
Or did she let it fall, untouched?
Was her porridge made with milk or water,
or did she eat a muffin, instead?

Had she known the knocks heralded doom?
Or did she expect her neighbors?
Did the soldiers tell of relocation
to a different part of town?
When she had to pack her bag,
was her bear the first thing in?
Was it a birthday present for her?
Or a treasure of generations past?
Had she cried as suited men had
stole from her the case that held
the teddy bear, and painted her life
red, white, and black?
Did she expect to hold it tight,
on the car to her final resting place?

Did she pass alone, forgotten?
Weak and frail from work?
Or did she suffocate within a pile
of contaminated corpses?
Had she longed to hold her bear once more,
before herself embraced by death?



And sorry to intereupt this nice b-day conversation with such a dark topic.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I’m also making a poem for school (more homework). We’re learning about the Holocaust, so it’s a Holocaust-themed poem, based on an object my teacher had in her “museum” + structured like the book, “Who Was The Woman Who Wore The Hat?” I’ve never written like this before, so I’d like some quick feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Pretty dark. But quite thought provoking! Not bad. Just....dark. Sad.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

I know. It’s kind of weird to write poetry like this. You read it over to yourself, and you think, “Wow, am I really writing this?” But thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I’m also making a poem for school (more homework). We’re learning about the Holocaust, so it’s a Holocaust-themed poem, based on an object my teacher had in her “museum” + structured like the book, “Who Was The Woman Who Wore The Hat?” I’ve never written like this before, so I’d like some quick feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It def makes you think about what must have gone thru that girl's head on a daily basis, probably minute by minute. 

Very well done.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2018)

My crush and my best friend are coming to my birthday party


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I know. It’s kind of weird to write poetry like this. You read it over to yourself, and you think, “Wow, am I really writing this?” But thanks for the feedback.


No problem.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice! I haven’t had a birthday party since I was... 8? It’s been a while, that’s for certain.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Nice! I haven’t had a birthday party since I was... 8? It’s been a while, that’s for certain.


I'm happy


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

The last party I went to was an end-of-the-school-year party. It was a pool party, which was fun. I can’t swim, so that was NOT fun. I almost drowned 3 seperate times in one day.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm happy


Happy is good!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> The last party I went to was an end-of-the-school-year party. It was a pool party, which was fun. I can’t swim, so that was NOT fun. I almost drowned 3 seperate times in one day.


Water wings work wonders!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> The last party I went to was an end-of-the-school-year party. It was a pool party, which was fun. I can’t swim, so that was NOT fun. I almost drowned 3 seperate times in one day.


(If you haven't noticed, Okami likes every comment. He wasn't liking that you almost drowned 3 times in one day, he was just acknowledging that he saw it.)


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

Lol, yeah. All I had at my disposal were those floating platforms that everyone just loved to push each other of off.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> (If you haven't noticed, Okami likes every comment. He wasn't liking that you almost drowned 3 times in one day, he was just acknowledging that he saw it.)


She always has to help me. If it weren't for her I would have drowned a long time ago!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

I kinda figured he wasn’t liking my near-death experiences. At least, I hope he didn’t...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 17, 2018)

Eyyyyy y’all are back what’s shakin


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She always has to help me. If it weren't for her I would have drowned a long time ago!


(And we are EXTREMELY sappy.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> (If you haven't noticed, Okami likes every comment. He wasn't liking that you almost drowned 3 times in one day, he was just acknowledging that he saw it.)


She calls me a like whore sometimes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Eyyyyy y’all are back what’s shakin


Hiya


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She calls me a like whore sometimes.


It likes the comment in the thread 

_It does what it’s told_


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> And I kinda figured he wasn’t liking my near-death experiences. At least, I hope he didn’t...


I never know if someone will take it the wrong way. I've tried to stop his 'Oprah-ness' but nothing works.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It likes the comment in the thread
> 
> _It does what it’s told_


Sometimes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I never know if someone will take it the wrong way. I've tried to stop his 'Oprah-ness' but nothing works. *sarcasm*


I Love You My Queen!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

Well, when you can insult each other like that, that means you have a long lasting relationship.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2018)

I am a decent swimmer
I just like staying underwater though


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Eyyyyy y’all are back what’s shakin


Hi!! Not too much. Enjoying a few days off work!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

I hate submerging myself underwater, with a burning passion.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sometimes.


Sometimes.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You My Queen!


I Love You My King!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Today is our 18th Anniversary!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 17, 2018)

Really? Happy anniversary!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Well, when you can insult each other like that, that means you have a long lasting relationship.


We go way back like Cadillac seats!



KiaraTC said:


> I am a decent swimmer
> I just like staying underwater though


I'm always floating. I was never a good under swimmer, and I'd just rather not actually expend any energy if I'm in a pool.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Today is our 18th Anniversary!


For 15 more minutes at least.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> For 15 more minutes at least.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Really? Happy anniversary!


Thanks!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Today is our 18th Anniversary!


Awesome! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Awesome! Happy anniversary!


Thank you!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Eyyyyy y’all are back what’s shakin


Hahaha!! Thank you for your post line! I needed that laugh & reminder!!

How's life been treating you lately?


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 17, 2018)

Should I convert?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

??
Llama fursona??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Goodnight furries!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hahaha!! Thank you for your post line! I needed that laugh & reminder!!
> 
> How's life been treating you lately?


Good, just finishing up at work.  Hadn’t seen you kiddos around too much, happy anniversary btw


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 34251
> Should I convert?


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2018)

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Rolling takes time.


If you a ho.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> If you a ho.


I’ll gladly be a ho and pack my bowl ty


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

There's an art to smoking from a pipe. So many ways to do it and you can definitely do it wrong. More conservative in the wallet department too.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 34251
> Should I convert?


Wtf sort of server is that? I was always a minimalist vanilla feel survival no rules kind of guy myself.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> View attachment 34251
> Should I convert?


No. 
I will stop loving you if you will :V


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wtf sort of server is that? I was always a minimalist vanilla feel survival no rules kind of guy myself.


its my server that I'm hosting for friends


----------



## modfox (Jun 18, 2018)

hell yeah katsuke icon


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 18, 2018)

modfox said:


> hell yeah katsuke icon


You should grab one.
its only 15 bucks xd


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> its my server that I'm hosting for friends


Na I mean what sort of plugins do you guys run? Just nutshell it like I did; nothin' fancy.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Na I mean what sort of plugins do you guys run? Just nutshell it like I did; nothin' fancy.


Mcmmo
Mystic mobs 
PermissionsEX
EssentialsX
Vault (To get essentialsX and PermissionsEX to work) 
TrollCraft < to mess with friends a bit.

That's it.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

I was drawing a hand right now and struggling. Then remembered I had hands I could look at... :|


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I was drawing a hand right now and struggling. Then remembered I had hands I could look at... :|









Well you could have realised that even later and waste 12$ on these


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Normally hands are easy for me but some angles...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Normally hands are easy for my (butt) some angles...



V:


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh ffs. lol


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 18, 2018)

Every Furries dream
A GTA game set in Zootopia that has its own story.
Would totally play


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 18, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Guess I should say hi too instead of just hiding in the shadows...So hi everybody!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Furries!



Hey, you caught me sleeping, but nice to see you guys around here!


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> A GTA game set in Zootopia that has its own story.
> Would totally play



if I can smash foxy sluts with a bus it’ll be 10/10


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 18, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> if I can smash foxy sluts with a bus it’ll be 10/10


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> There's an art to smoking from a pipe. So many ways to do it and you can definitely do it wrong. More conservative in the wallet department too.


I mean it’s mostly bc I can’t roll to save my skin lol I’m absolutely garbage at it.  One time I had a coworker come by to drop some off and I didn’t have a pipe at the time, just paper and I had to ask her to roll it for me

Apparently I’ve been censored


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2018)

Phew is it hot...power went out for several blocks around....transfomer must have blown due to all the AC units running...and it's supposed to 98 today. Ouch....they estimate it'll be back on at noon...Hope so! 

Kinda common here these outages when it gets hot.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Phew is it hot...power went out for several blocks around....transfomer must have blown due to all the AC units running...and it's supposed to 98 today. Ouch....they estimate it'll be back on at noon...Hope so!
> 
> Kinda common here these outages when it gets hot.


Go to your nearest fast food establishment and plunge as much of your body as you can into the ice machine.  Trust me I’m a genius :V

Our store’s AC is out in the kitchen - not the lobby - so customers are just fine while we roast in a 90 degree sardine can with no circulation lol


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Phew is it hot...power went out for several blocks around....transfomer must have blown due to all the AC units running...and it's supposed to 98 today. Ouch....they estimate it'll be back on at noon...Hope so!
> 
> Kinda common here these outages when it gets hot.



I've heard that drinking hot tea will allow your body to get used to heat faster so you will not feel as hot. Doesn't work for me but who knows maybe you will have more luck. Other than this i cannot help, Im from rather cold environment


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 18, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I've heard that drinking hot tea will allow your body to get used to heat faster so you will not feel as hot. Doesn't work for me but who knows maybe you will have more luck. Other than this i cannot help, Im from rather cold environment



Hot beverages make me feel cool in summer. 

I heard it’s because when you drink something hot, your body cools down to regulate your temp.


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Hot beverages make me feel cool in summer.
> 
> I heard it’s because when you drink something hot, your body cools down to regulate your temp.



True...though a nice snowball/Snowcone sure is pleasant! Well power is back...one can almost hear the block rejoicing: )

Dentist today but just a cleaning and so...out into the heat. First day where the heat index will crack 100 and a reminder that one day....I'll move back up north!!!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Phew is it hot...power went out for several blocks around....transfomer must have blown due to all the AC units running...and it's supposed to 98 today. Ouch....they estimate it'll be back on at noon...Hope so!
> 
> Kinda common here these outages when it gets hot.


Going to be 36°C the next couple days... I get to wear a rubber suit outside and do physical laborrrr yayyy...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Going to be 36°C the next couple days... I get to wear a rubber suit outside and do physical laborrrr yayyy...



Do you live in oven?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 18, 2018)

The heat and humidity in the Ohio valley is fucking oppressive


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> The heat and humidity in the Ohio valley is fucking oppressive




The worst combination! 
Where i live i get to -20°c in winter and in worst case 35°c in summer. Good thing it's mostly dry air so you do not feel it this much but you still either cook or freeze


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey my dudes! I'm officially 15!
And my gifts are gonna be late to get here cuz Walmart is an asshole


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 18, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> True...though a nice snowball/Snowcone sure is pleasant! Well power is back...one can almost hear the block rejoicing: )
> 
> Dentist today but just a cleaning and so...out into the heat. First day where the heat index will crack 100 and a reminder that one day....I'll move back up north!!!



I once had to go to the dentist...to fix the packaged rooftop unit (common commercial heating and air conditioning unit) that wasn't working.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 18, 2018)

Screw the dentist! Once i had a pleasure to recieve canal treatment without anesthesia


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2018)

*Gracefully enters room*





Hello @Asassinator !


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey Infra!

*claps twice and door is magically fixed*

How’s it going?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2018)

Pretty good. My little sister is having her boyfriend coming over and I'm going to make sure the brat doesn't try anything. 

That's what older brothers do.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 18, 2018)

I wouldn’t do that. My sister is evil. >:V

I’d only help if she bribed me


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2018)

Lol! But she's family isn't she?


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Lol! But she's family isn't she?


Unfortunately. Well, I might help her if I know and hate her bf.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Unfortunately. Well, I might help her if I know and hate her bf.


It's not that I hate my little sisters boyfriend, in fact he's actually rather nice and polite. It's that I just don't trust him alone with her.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Do you live in oven?


Canada. Global warming I guess... I work in an oil plant so uhh, my fault I guess lol.


HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> The worst combination!
> Where i live i get to -20°c in winter and in worst case 35°c in summer. Good thing it's mostly dry air so you do not feel it this much but you still either cook or freeze


Lol we get proper winters still, at least. Ends up being between -30°C and -40°C as a fair average up here.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2018)

Be careful : dish soap is not an appropriate substitute for laundry soap.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2018)

And don't use tide pods as bath soap!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> And don't use tide pods as bath soap!


Tide pods r snacc


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Tide pods r snacc


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Canada. Global warming I guess... I work in an oil plant so uhh, my fault I guess lol.
> 
> Lol we get proper winters still, at least. Ends up being between -30°C and -40°C as a fair average up here.



Are you even from this plan... aahhhh Canada... well i will stay quiet then


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 18, 2018)

*Sneaks around the background*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 18, 2018)

<Sniff, sniff> Can you smell that? It's him... about time...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm so confused I just wanted a Quesadilla


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 18, 2018)

Ugh, quesadillas. Just thinking about warms food makes me shudder right now. I can’t believe the temperature doubled from this morning!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Ugh, quesadillas. Just thinking about warms foods makes me shudder right now. I can’t believe the temperature doubled from this morning!


ughh i know!! It's 92 degrees here


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 18, 2018)

89 here, but it feels like 90+. And the humidity really doesn’t help. The air is like hot stew. There was a reason my family moved north, and this was not it!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm just trying to enjoy the heat while I can lol my college is in Pennsylvania I am not ready for the cold


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 18, 2018)

I know how it feels. When I moved to New Hampshire from Virginia, I felt like winter was a mini ice age. Now, two years later, I just want to wear a sweatshirt again.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm scared it's gonna feel like hell once I come back from college lol


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 18, 2018)

How far south do you live?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> How far south do you live?


North Carolina


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh, I’ve lived there! Yeah, rest in peace.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 18, 2018)

[God making furries]
God: Take a few humans
Angel: ok
God: Make them love art!
Angel: hey that’s not bad
God: Make them love animals!
Angel: hey that’s actually really nic-
God: Now make everyone hate them.
Angel: WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 18, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> [God making furries]
> God: Take a few humans
> Angel: ok
> God: Make them love art!
> ...


God: And also make the sex part of them more significant so people can hate them more.
Angel: ...


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 18, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> [God making furries]
> God: Take a few humans
> Angel: ok
> God: Make them love art!
> ...


Y'know, when I first entered this very community it kinda surprised/scared me to see people talking about the hate.

I mean, the fandom is not such a BIG thing here as it is in the US, and this is what I get when I search about fursuiters on local media:






There's no subtitles, but I personally really like the reporter's approach to the furry community. They talk about art, happiness, fursuits.

In the comments, people laugh, love them, find them weird, suggest they're autists or express secondhand embarrassment. I even do see a user saying "cancer of humanity". Still, it looks like there's more of a "weird and funny" atmosphere rather than a "cringy" one.

P.s.: "Furrys" lol


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Winter rules. You know what to expect every single day. Cold and shitty all day long, with maybe a bit of wind. Dress for the cold and you're good!

In summer there's nothing you can do outside of conditioning the air which isn't always an option.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 18, 2018)

@Dongding 
I crashed my server :^)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

RIP Svelt


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Dongding
> I crashed my server :^)


RIP :')


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Dongding
> I crashed my server :^)


Aaaaagh I want to watch it but I'm around the fellas at work and they'll think I'm a queer.

K I seent it now. lul


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 18, 2018)

Jasmin Tea is kind of disgusting





It's like flowers boiled in water tea.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

so i found this in my room and completely forgot i had it ummm


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I once had to go to the dentist...to fix the packaged rooftop unit (common commercial heating and air conditioning unit) that wasn't working.



Huh, the HVAC fox may have to make a stop here to do a thorough inspection 

So, power is back, but the fridge went out; it had been making odd sort of 'clunky' noises for a while when the compressor would turn on/off (I am guessing?), but know it's kaput. Luckily, the freezer still works, and even more luckily, the person who lives in the 1st floor apartment decided to save space, by putting his fridge in the entry hall, as he seldom cooks. And we're on friendly terms, so we can use that in the meantime, till the landlord can fix this one...or figure out how to get another one in here...I still wonder if maybe they took it in though a window? There is no way it came up three flights of winding stairs. 

Well, the AC is working, so I'm happy about that!


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> True...though a nice snowball/Snowcone sure is pleasant! Well power is back...one can almost hear the block rejoicing: )
> 
> Dentist today but just a cleaning and so...out into the heat. First day where the heat index will crack 100 and a reminder that one day....I'll move back up north!!!



i can throw a snowball at u if ud like? also a skunk going to a dentist... not a bad as me going.. ive got WAAAYYY more teeth than u! and u should move back up north! it was nicer to u!


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, the HVAC fox may have to make a stop here to do a thorough inspection
> 
> So, power is back, but the fridge went out; it had been making odd sort of 'clunky' noises for a while when the compressor would turn on/off (I am guessing?), but know it's kaput. Luckily, the freezer still works, and even more luckily, the person who lives in the 1st floor apartment decided to save space, by putting his fridge in the entry hall, as he seldom cooks. And we're on friendly terms, so we can use that in the meantime, till the landlord can fix this one...or figure out how to get another one in here...I still wonder if maybe they took it in though a window? There is no way it came up three flights of winding stairs.
> 
> Well, the AC is working, so I'm happy about that!



i believe u have a shocking issue with ur home atm


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, the HVAC fox may have to make a stop here to do a thorough inspection
> 
> So, power is back, but the fridge went out; it had been making odd sort of 'clunky' noises for a while when the compressor would turn on/off (I am guessing?), but know it's kaput. Luckily, the freezer still works, and even more luckily, the person who lives in the 1st floor apartment decided to save space, by putting his fridge in the entry hall, as he seldom cooks. And we're on friendly terms, so we can use that in the meantime, till the landlord can fix this one...or figure out how to get another one in here...I still wonder if maybe they took it in though a window? There is no way it came up three flights of winding stairs.
> 
> Well, the AC is working, so I'm happy about that!


Simo


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, the HVAC fox may have to make a stop here to do a thorough inspection
> 
> So, power is back, but the fridge went out; it had been making odd sort of 'clunky' noises for a while when the compressor would turn on/off (I am guessing?), but know it's kaput. Luckily, the freezer still works, and even more luckily, the person who lives in the 1st floor apartment decided to save space, by putting his fridge in the entry hall, as he seldom cooks. And we're on friendly terms, so we can use that in the meantime, till the landlord can fix this one...or figure out how to get another one in here...I still wonder if maybe they took it in though a window? There is no way it came up three flights of winding stairs.
> 
> Well, the AC is working, so I'm happy about that!


bad day?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> I still wonder if maybe they took it in though a window? There is no way it came up three flights of winding stairs.


Some _real_ men must have brought it up.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Some _real_ men must have brought it up.


the plot thickens 0_0


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Lol I just picture myself on the bottom. Many a time have I helped a friend move. Those couches... *shudder*

"Oh yeah, live on the top of a 6 story apartment building with no elevator. Great idea! I'll bring my van over in the morning..."


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 18, 2018)

_I just got a baby echalette as a pet in ESO and it’s the cutEST GODDAMN THING IVE EVER SEEN_


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Some _real_ men must have brought it up.



I know, like the Incredible Hulk! Well, they fixed any walls they might of smashed, afterwards.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Dongding
> I crashed my server :^)


Why does this explain my day to day life


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Going to be 36°C the next couple days... I get to wear a rubber suit outside and do physical laborrrr yayyy...



Like for a kinky video?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm sort of waiting to get banned now probably...


Simo said:


> Like for a kinky video?


Um, something like that.


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm sort of waiting to get banned now probably...
> 
> Um, something like that.



Ah, I bet you'll be fine. I mean, I've never seen you post anything that I'd say you'd be banned for, yer 99% gentle!



Oakie-Dokie said:


> bad day?



Well, had it's ups and downs, but turned out OK!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I bet you'll be fine. I mean, I've never seen you posy anything that I'd say you'd be banned for, yer 99% gentle!


That 1% however... pure evil.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, the HVAC fox may have to make a stop here to do a thorough inspection



What do you need me to inspect? 



> So, power is back, but the fridge went out; it had been making odd sort of 'clunky' noises for a while when the compressor would turn on/off (I am guessing?), but know it's kaput. Luckily, the freezer still works, and even more luckily, the person who lives in the 1st floor apartment decided to save space, by putting his fridge in the entry hall, as he seldom cooks. And we're on friendly terms, so we can use that in the meantime, till the landlord can fix this one...or figure out how to get another one in here...I still wonder if maybe they took it in though a window? There is no way it came up three flights of winding stairs.
> 
> Well, the AC is working, so I'm happy about that!



If the compressor stopped working, both the refrigerator and freezer would cease to be cool.  At any rate, hopefully the landlord will get the refrigerator repaired or replaced in due time.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

I got a switch for my birthday!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 19, 2018)

I just deepthroated an airhorn.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I just deepthroated an airhorn.


Oh nuh ;-;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I got a switch for my birthday!


Pokken Please :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I got a switch for my birthday!


Starfox? 3:

Edit: Aw man the one I was thinking of was for WiiU... it looked so good.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

Breath of the wild, has been hero's, splatoon2, and a dock sock


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 19, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Why does this explain my day to day life


because life


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 19, 2018)

wolf powers eh?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Breath of the wild, has been hero's, splatoon2, and a dock sock


Urrghhh... what are these games you're getting, they're soo for anti-social nerds :V

get a game where we can play together.

Shall I buy you bomberman? :V


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Urrghhh... what are these games you're getting, they're soo for anti-social nerds :V
> 
> get a game where we can play together.
> 
> Shall I buy you bomberman? :V


I have fortnite too
And thanks on insulting the things I like
What's bomberman?


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have fortnite too
> And thanks on insulting the things I like
> What's bomberman?


how could you like Nintendo and never seen Bomberman


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have fortnite too
> And thanks on insulting the things I like
> What's bomberman?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> I still wonder if maybe they took it in though a window? There is no way it came up three flights of winding stairs.
> 
> Well, the AC is working, so I'm happy about that!



In the last place I lived I had the bright idea of picking up an old piano.  Getting that up the curved, worn and steep stone stairs with four guys (none of whom were professional piano movers) I had some moments of genuinely fearing one of us would get hurt.  It was terrifying!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


I dont have an SNES yet
Well not a real one


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I dont have an SNES yet
> Well not a real one


There is a remake of the original bomberman for the switch


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 19, 2018)

Bomberman 64 was best Bomberman!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Bomberman 64 was best Bomberman!


Gaaaaarth..


Get a switch and play bomberman with me :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey quick question I don’t wanna make a full thread for this, any former smokers here who care to share your success tactics?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Hey quick question I don’t wanna make a full thread for this, any former smokers here who care to share your success tactics?


I don't smoke but I know nicotine gum really helps


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't smoke but I know nicotine gum really helps


Nah, tried it, tastes like ass and the good stuff is too pricey


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

Not a former smoker but I heard hallucination tapes help
Also patches


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 19, 2018)

You can always vape, just make sure you work down in grams, and keep your pulls consistent.

OH! Make sure your shit doesn't have hella unnecessary crap in it too. 

Not a smoker, but I've had friends.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Not a former smoker but I heard hallucination tapes help
> Also patches


Hallucination tapes?  Do tell, that sounds like fun


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You can always vape, just make sure you work down in grams, and keep your pulls consistent.


Vaping actually really helps - haven’t quit completely with it because the downside is I keep losing the fuckin thing lol


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

You listen to the tapes while you sleep and people say they help you quit smoking. Most people think its bullshit, but its worth a try, right?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Vaping actually really helps - haven’t quit completely with it because the downside is I keep losing the fuckin thing lol


_Careless _whisper

anyway... if nicotine gum doesnt help. You just need to go clean and get rid of triggers
1. Clean your house and get rid of the smoke smell that triggers you
2. Get rid of lighters in the house because the sound of clicking lighters, ashtray.. anything that triggers you to want to smoke
3. have friends who can slap the shit out of you if you smoke
4. You might just need to take care of withdrawal symptoms.. talk to your doctor about your options


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 19, 2018)

I love my non furry friends


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

*Glorious *


----------



## RazorTheFox (Jun 19, 2018)

Heckly darn


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

Catbee means hypnotism... I hope.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Catbee means hypnotism... I hope.



I would totally buy an album called The Hallucination Tapes.  Sounds like some obscure psych rock bootleg!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Good, just finishing up at work.  Hadn’t seen you kiddos around too much, happy anniversary btw


Too much work & not enough fun. Adulting sucks. 
Thanks, btw!!



Massan Otter said:


> Hey, you caught me sleeping, but nice to see you guys around here!


Hello, good sir! We always seem to just miss each other. Time zones suck!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Too much work & not enough fun. Adulting sucks.
> Thanks, btw!!
> 
> 
> Hello, good sir! We always seem to just miss each other. Time zones suck!


Helloo   Nice to see you again


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I mean it’s mostly bc I can’t roll to save my skin lol I’m absolutely garbage at it.  One time I had a coworker come by to drop some off and I didn’t have a pipe at the time, just paper and I had to ask her to roll it for me
> 
> Apparently I’ve been censored


Okami put me thru a 'Smoke 101' class when we first met. Helped tremendously. But nowadays, he's too impatient for me to twist, so he just does it. Course...when he's watching YouTube he's way slower than I am.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands Have you heard of oral fixation? like chewing gum or eating nuts and stuff when you get the urge to smoke? it's what got my mom out of smoking, that and divorcing my dad


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Good, just finishing up at work.  Hadn’t seen you kiddos around too much, happy anniversary btw


Hey!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> If you a ho.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hey, you caught me sleeping, but nice to see you guys around here!


Hiyah Massan! Long time no see, Mr Otter!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> The heat and humidity in the Ohio valley is fucking oppressive


Same here in GA. 



Infrarednexus said:


> Lol! But she's family isn't she?


That really doesn't make a difference. Unfortunately, you don't get to choose family. 



WithMyBearHands said:


> Hey quick question I don’t wanna make a full thread for this, any former smokers here who care to share your success tactics?


 omg, same!! Okami & I are trying to quit cigarettes. Best thing we've found is switching to an all natural cig. More expensive yes, but the benefits are worth it. And bc they burn slower, we dont smoke as often. If we could just get rid of the stress in our lives, thatd be a great help. But alas, we cannot. So we are trying to at least cut way back on the amount. I can tell you honestly, that the only time I really get a craving for one is when I'm stressed out. Otherwise, I can go hours without one. Ive gone from 6am til 5pm & only had 2 individual cigs. A big part of quitting is getting over the mind fuck smoking has done to you. 

Also, finding something to do with your hands (ie: hold a pencil, chew on a straw, etc) can make it a much easier experience too. A lot of times, we are just bored. 



WithMyBearHands said:


> Hallucination tapes?  Do tell, that sounds like fun
> 
> Vaping actually really helps - haven’t quit completely with it because the downside is I keep losing the fuckin thing lol


Thinking she meant hypnosis? I've thought about that. They are more than welcome to make me think veggies are just chocolate covered peanuts while they're in there. 
Vaping, to me, doesn't compute. I cannot see how inhaling that stuff is any better than just smoking. (I know someone who owns a vape shop & she is always trying to convert me.) But whatever works.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Same here in GA.
> 
> 
> That really doesn't make a difference. Unfortunately, you don't get to choose family.
> ...


I Love You Beautiful!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You Beautiful!


You seem enthusiastic=D


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> You seem enthusiastic=D


That's the furry side coming out. 

Hello to you, btw!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> You seem enthusiastic=D


I am! Hi Leo!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am! Hi Leo!


Hi Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Howl's everyone doing today? Gonna be a scorcher today!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You Beautiful!


I Love You Handsome!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You Beautiful!


I ship so hard


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I Love You Handsome!


 (I am so lucky!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Man! I gotta get back on my game! Yaka is like 1200 post above me now! But I WAS gone for months! I will be the leader again!!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

Damn you, I want to win


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm nowhere close to winning anything lmao


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Damn you, I want to win


Its easy. Just post and post and post and you'll get there!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its easy. Just post and post and post and you'll get there!


so i just...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Hiyah Mr. Otter!!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

spam these threads...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> so i just...


Yes!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

as much as possible?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> as much as possible?


Comment on everything!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Wake n bake time!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Comment on everything!


But you have to make each comment individual. No multiple responses together. (Sorry, babe. Giving away your secret!)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> But you have to make each comment individual. No multiple responses together. (Sorry, babe. Giving away your secret!)


say i won't


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> But you have to make each comment individual. No multiple responses together. (Sorry, babe. Giving away your secret!)


I've just had my morning coffee, and i'm trying to make an excuse not to do anything today


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Aww, the joys of a good wake & bake!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> But you have to make each comment individual. No multiple responses together. (Sorry, babe. Giving away your secret!)


my submissive ass will DOMINATE


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> my submissive ass will DOMINATE


Work toward those goals!!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Work toward those goals!!


*Did somebody say, submissive?*


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> *Did somebody say, submissive?*


I didnt, but someone did...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Aww, the joys of a good wake & bake!



New avatar?  You've lost your Nutella!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> *Did somebody say, submissive?*


*submisses away*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where'd everybody go?


sorry I was spamming Twitter


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> New avatar?  You've lost your Nutella!


Hello! How are things across The Pond, My Friend?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> sorry I was spamming Twitter


No need to be sorry. Twitter deserves spam!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

My Twitter is very normal. I only interact to socially acceptable people.

Not those people who don't have personality and the street smarts :V


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello! How are things across The Pond, My Friend?



Not too bad.  I had to be on the other side of town for an appointment this morning, and it's become a routine that I pick up cannolis and doughnuts from the Sicilian bakery on the way back, so we just ate those.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Not too bad.  I had to be on the other side of town for an appointment this morning, and it's become a routine that I pick up cannolis and doughnuts from the Sicilian bakery on the way back, so we just ate those.


Nice! I am hungry now!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My Twitter is very normal. I only interact to socially acceptable people.
> 
> Not those people who don't have personality and the street smarts :V


Its because you're a cool Panda!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> New avatar?  You've lost your Nutella!


Hello!! Just put the Nutella on the shelf for a bit. Time to get serious!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hello!! Just put the Nutella on the shelf for a bit. Time to get serious!


Why? So? Serious?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Not too bad.  I had to be on the other side of town for an appointment this morning, and it's become a routine that I pick up cannolis and doughnuts from the Sicilian bakery on the way back, so we just ate those.


Pastries....mmmmmm.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why? So? Serious?


Gotta start taking better care of myself, so I can keep on keeping on. 


(You're doing this too remember?)


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

And I wish I could claim credit for this pic but I can hardly draw stick figures.

I found it on Pinterest, and just honestly haven't looked up the artist. Absolutely stunning work & I would love to possibly commission something like this in the future for Okami & I.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Brb...Gonna do some hunting.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Time to go do adult things. Bye Furries!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh well. My skills are pretty sad, so I'm not surprised I couldn't find anything. Guess it's time to find for food. Laters y'all!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

Byee


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> You listen to the tapes while you sleep and people say they help you quit smoking. Most people think its bullshit, but its worth a try, right?


That actually sounds really nice.  I’ll browse Yotube here in a bit


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> _Careless _whisper
> 
> anyway... if nicotine gum doesnt help. You just need to go clean and get rid of triggers
> 1. Clean your house and get rid of the smoke smell that triggers you
> ...


Its true that smokers do have triggers that habitually revolve around cigarettes.  I never smoke in my apartment - even if I had the option to.  I smoke in my car a lot though.  Idk about the lighters, ain’t tryna quit weed lol

My mom said I should get a prescription for Chantix.  I’m just trying to avoid pharmaceuticals as much as possible, I already don’t like having to take antidepressants.  Chantix gives you mad fucked up dreams


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That actually sounds really nice.  I’ll browse Yotube here in a bit
> 
> Its true that smokers do have triggers that habitually revolve around cigarettes.  I never smoke in my apartment - even if I had the option to.  I smoke in my car a lot though.  Idk about the lighters, ain’t tryna quit weed lol
> 
> My mom said I should get a prescription for Chantix.  I’m just trying to avoid pharmaceuticals as much as possible, I already don’t like having to take antidepressants.  Chantix gives you mad fucked up dreams


Well it's temporary medication to help you get off.
As for the car... You might want to get rid of the smell of tabacco, I'm sure you can distinguish between tabacco and weed. 

I'd think you have a good replacement of tabacco given you have weed


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> @WithMyBearHands Have you heard of oral fixation? like chewing gum or eating nuts and stuff when you get the urge to smoke? it's what got my mom out of smoking, that and divorcing my dad


Yes, that’s pretty common among people trying to quit.  I think it’s more of a habitual crutch though and not a main method I would use to try and quit.  But hey whatever works.  Most smokers turn to snacking a lot, some people gain a lot of weight bc they go with candy and chocolate.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well it's temporary medication to help you get off.
> As for the car... You might want to get rid of the smell of tabacco, I'm sure you can distinguish between tabacco and weed.
> 
> I'd think you have a good replacement of tabacco given you have weed


Honestly if I could lock myself away for a week with whatever video games I wanted and all the ganj I could smoke, I could kick the habit lol.  Just can’t go outside for like six days.  The ol sweat it out trick


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Honestly if I could lock myself away for a week with whatever video games I wanted and all the ganj I could smoke, I could kick the habit lol.  Just can’t go outside for like six days.  The ol sweat it out trick


I am so glad people are trying to live healthier..
Time to ban alcohols


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I am so glad people are trying to live healthier..
> Time to ban alcohols


You know what’s weird, the people who throw the biggest shitfits about weed are the ones  I see chasing Ambien with boxed wine and tagging each other in sassy Facebook memes all day


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You know what’s weird, the people who throw the biggest shitfits about weed are the ones  I see chasing Ambien with boxed wine and tagging each other in sassy Facebook memes all day


Well.. you will be glad to know that Trump is working on legalizing weed on a federal level.
Sound good until lots of trump haters goes 360 and supports him fully.
Like Jesus Christ... You people lack conviction. All it takes is weed to change your mind? I expected better


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I am so glad people are trying to live healthier..
> Time to ban alcohols



People made alcohol before they made bread. Why do you hate the foudation of civilization?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

Thatch said:


> People made alcohol before they made bread. Why do you hate the foudation of civilization?


Slavery was once the foundation of civilizations. Why did we ban them? We had them before wine was invented :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

Beats me


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Slavery was once the foundation of civilizations. Why did we ban them? We had them before wine was invented :V



Because slaves don't pay taxes? :V


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 19, 2018)

Thatch said:


> Because slaves don't pay taxes? :V




But their owners did


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 19, 2018)

Mecha bullshit is the foundation of modern civilization, and you can't change my mind.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 19, 2018)

_♪♪When we were at war, 
When we have been at war
Everyone dreamed about his wife at home back there!
Everyone has been dreaming about his wife at home back there!♪♪_


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

Went to my moms house to wait for my prescription to be ready for pickup and oh my fucking god you guys

I don’t ever remember the house being this dirty


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharin'? lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Thanks for sharin'? lol


I’m just glad I’m out of here.  Holy Jesus is it bad.  Like I need to leave bad


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

I went to a uh... person who dispenses perscriptions' house one time.

There were about 6 beds in the basement. All the walls were full of holes and stains, the carpet was essentially made out of shed fur, I asked to use the washroom, so he told me I could use it but don't flush. I go upstairs and every bit of porcelain in the bathroom was completely black with grime, and the toilet apparently had not been flushed for... I don't know how long.

I spent an hour there waiting for him to get ready while three guys in the basement had infinite knowledge discussing the topic of not only every actor, order of the movies, specific canon scenes which related to all prequels/sequels, and every car driven in all of the Fast and Furious movies...

I learned a lot about how intricately woven together the movies are...

He said he was renting the place. Ever see breaking bad after Jesse Pinkman's house was destroyed by meth-heads? It was actually worse than that.

OH. And during the whole thing, his sister who was about 10 years old came in making me feel horrible about picking up my medicine there in front of her. Until she lit up a joint...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I went to a uh... person who dispenses perscriptions' house one time.
> 
> There were about 6 beds in the basement. All the walls were full of holes and stains, the carpet was essentially made out of shed fur, I asked to use the washroom, so he told me I could use it but don't flush. I go upstairs and every bit of porcelain in the bathroom was completely black with grime, and the toilet apparently had not been flushed for... I don't know how long.
> 
> ...


Jesus.  It’s at that point where I’m not sure if I could morally go on with my life and _not_ report that to somebody.  Guantanamo Bay didn’t even have it that bad


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

I had been there countless times, mostly in the foyer and never longer than 5 or 10 minutes. I'd never seen his sister or any _*actual*_ adults up until that day. There were beds in the living room too and the water wasn't running either. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Mach (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Jesus. It’s at that point where I’m not sure if I could morally go on with my life and _not_ report that to somebody. Guantanamo Bay didn’t even have it that bad


This is got to me:


Dongding said:


> OH. And during the whole thing, his sister who was about 10 years old came in making me feel horrible about picking up my medicine there in front of her. Until she lit up a joint...


And he calls himself a brother.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> But their owners did



Was there ever a per-slave tax?

Genuine question, but can't be bothered to look up myself. It's better when other people do it for me. :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't honestly think I've ever witnessed anything shadier in my life. It's burned in my memory. It was surreal, like a movie or a cartoon or something.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2018)

For some reason I always read "Dingdong" whenever I see your nickname. Stop confusing me. :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> For some reason I always read "Dingdong" whenever I see your nickname. Stop confusing me. :V


Spes shep


----------



## Mach (Jun 19, 2018)

Thatch said:


> Was there ever a per-slave tax?


Indeed there was, if you are referring to American slavery. Do you need sources? Though I am somewhere concerned to you are asking this? I hope you are not in the market. :V


Dongding said:


> I don't honestly think I've ever witnessed anything shadier in my life. It's burned in my memory. It was surreal, like a movie or a cartoon or something.


I was not even there and it is burned into my memory.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Spes shep


Very spes shep. :3


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2018)

Mach said:


> Indeed there was, if you are referring to American slavery. Do you need sources? Though I am somewhere concerned to you are asking this? I hope you are not in the market. :V



Absolutely purely academical.


----------



## Mach (Jun 19, 2018)

Thatch said:


> Absolutely purely academical.


I am relieved to hear that.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh it's you again.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

S’up


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Catbee means hypnotism... I hope.


O fuk
My bad


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 19, 2018)

slavery and hypnotism?
yeah, i'm just gonna go back to twitter :V


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 19, 2018)

Thatch said:


> Was there ever a per-slave tax?
> 
> Genuine question, but can't be bothered to look up myself. It's better when other people do it for me. :V




Oh boy it really depends of where, when, how and which perspective. It was different with for example British Colonies, Roman Slaves or Slaves in middle east. There are also slaves in modern days in asia, africa, Russia and even in places like UK believe me or not. Situation looks different from place to place as obviously it is a dirty business and not really legal. In ancient Rome for example (if i remember well) Slave was working for master but master had to provide food, clothes and shelter to slaves by law and also slave could keep 10% of it's income. In some places slaves are stripped of all right completely.
In British Empire colonies were only supposed to get money for motherland but from American point of view every taxation was Slavery.
The slaves in modern well developed countries usually equals to someone working for you because you hold it's identity (Passport or ID) which is everything in modern world.
As i said this thing is very complicated and way too expanded to explain it easily


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> because you hold it's identity (Passport or ID)



I do not condone refering to people as "it".

Well, real people anyway, furfags don't count.


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nah, tried it, tastes like ass and the good stuff is too pricey



Oh, good God, that stuff tastes nasty. I don't think I've ever had anything quite so horrid. I suppose some of the newer ones are not quite as bad, but they're still no picnic.

~

Arg, hot weather and perhaps just being worn out/more depressed than usual has me feeling very, very faint, here; have not been posting quite as much, I suppose, too, so many mean, nasty, bitchy spiteful threads, it's harder and harder to focus on the positive.

I was gonna delete this account, but will stay of 'cause of friends I have here.

And yes, I am on Discord, but I don't really like the format, it goes by too fast, and in a weird way, for me. And, there's no 'forum games' on Discord 

But I think after those last two threads saying such spiteful, hurtful things about that kid's book, and transgendered and LGBT folks in general on other threads (pride, &c), I really lost whatever remaining faith I had in this place and it's staff to take any sort of principled stance, or even abide by it's own rules.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, good God, that stuff tastes nasty. I don't think I've ever had anything quite so horrid. I suppose some of the newer ones are not quite as bad, but they're still no picnic.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


Don’t you fucking leave me here :<


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Don’t you fucking leave me here :<



Aw, thanks...and don't worry! I'm too stubborn, all in all. Plus, like yourself, I've too much of a fighting spirit, to just give in _that_ easily.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

That’s it killing you both BIG BANG ATTACK


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> And yes, I am on Discord, but I don't really like the format, it goes by too fast, and in a weird way, for me. And, there's no 'forum games' on Discord



Same. Being online gives you so much time to perfect your responses, but chat rooms often feel too much like real conversation, I can't keep up.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 19, 2018)

C-45 passed the Senate (just needs royal asset) which means marijuana will be legal country wide in Canada by late August or Sept...

Hell we can even grow up to 4 plants at home for personal,the Senate tried to allow the Proviences decide for that but was struck down...

Ok America,now it's your turn


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Same. Being online gives you so much time to perfect your responses, but chat rooms often feel too much like real conversation, I can't keep up.



Yeah, and I type slowly...so often, by the time I have finished a reply, the conversation has moved on, people have left and joined, and now, I have this post that no longer applies! Haven't found a way to really navigate these groups, ever, where I feel comfortable. I may say hi, have a few lines of idle chat, but never get to really say much.

And odd; IRL I love to talk, one on one, in groups...online? Can't seem to do it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, and I type slowly...so often, by the time I have finished a reply, the conversation has moved on, people have left and joined, and now, I have this post that no longer applies! Haven't found a way to really navigate these groups, ever, where I feel comfortable. I may say hi, have a few lines of idle chat, but never get to really say much.
> 
> And odd; IRL I love to talk, one on one, in groups...online? Can't seem to do it.


Torn two ways I suppose. Conversation IRL is often broken up and we tend to hear past the discrepancies in our speech and feed off body language to get a quicker idea of what someone is conveying. In an online chatroom, that luxury isn't there, and the subject at hand is often not your only option, making it less enticing to push oneself to engage in new subjects. Kind of like "Aw man, I wish I was there to talk about that."


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Torn two ways I suppose. Conversation IRL is often broken up and we tend to hear past the discrepancies in our speech and feed off body language to get a quicker idea of what someone is conveying. In an online chatroom, that luxury isn't there, and the subject at hand is often not your only option, making it less enticing to push oneself to engage in new subjects. Kind of like "Aw man, I wish I was there to talk about that."



Ah, body language is key. With the Italian side of my family, and I know this is something of a stereotype, I often joke that if they couldn't also use their hands, and gesture, they'd be unable to talk!


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (Jun 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, body language is key. With the Italian side of my family, and I know this is something of a stereotype, I often joke that if they couldn't also use their hands, and gesture, they'd be unable to talk!


that would suck, not being able to talk... i dont stop as it is! lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, body language is key. With the Italian side of my family, and I know this is something of a stereotype, I often joke that if they couldn't also use their hands, and gesture, they'd be unable to talk!



They'd have to learn speech, reverse from sign language.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 19, 2018)

I have an old friend who can be spectacularly un-talkative.  We used to joke that he was the only person who'd figured out how to shrug over the telephone.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> And yes, I am on Discord, but I don't really like the format, it goes by too fast, and in a weird way, for me. And, there's no 'forum games' on Discord


Yeah I joined Inf and Ginza's Discord server and I feel the same way. I feel like I reply too often and the format is a little bit odd.
Edit: This too.


Simo said:


> the conversation has moved on, people have left and joined, and now, I have this post that no longer applies! Haven't found a way to really navigate these groups, ever, where I feel comfortable. I may say hi, have a few lines of idle chat, but never get to really say much.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

Forums > Telegram > Discord

Change my mind :V


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Forums > Telegram > Discord
> 
> Change my mind :V


Forums> Discord > Telegram


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Forums> Discord > Telegram


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 19, 2018)

It's been so long since I've been to a con...I've been having that con itch for a while! I was thinking of going to Califur, but I guess that's not happening this year.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

GUYS I FORGOT SNAPCHAT NOTIFIED SOMEONE WHEN YOU SCREENSHOT A PICTURE


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> GUYS I FORGOT SNAPCHAT NOTIFIED SOMEONE WHEN YOU SCREENSHOT A PICTURE


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 19, 2018)

I SCREENSHOTTED A PICTURE OF MY CRUSH


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh well. :3


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 20, 2018)

Eh, they won’t suspect anything.

BTW, I slept for five minutes and I’m going to go on a full 6 hour tour in about 30 minutes.

*;-;*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 20, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I SCREENSHOTTED A PICTURE OF MY CRUSH


RIP


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> RIP


EVERYONE ITS OKAY HE BROUGHT UP A CONVORSATION AND FORGOT ALL ABOUT IT


----------



## modfox (Jun 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> RIP


but is it *EL HERMANO *worthy?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 20, 2018)

modfox said:


> but is it *EL HERMANO *worthy?


????


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Clearing notifications and came across a memory post about the time I went to corporate training, burned myself on the oven _just enough _for my trainer to fill out an incident report.  And while he was doing that, literally walking to the office to submit it, I dropped a knife and went to catch it like a fucking idiot and sliced my hand open 

Mfw


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I SCREENSHOTTED A PICTURE OF MY CRUSH


Fucking Christ I might have literally died


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Holy moly


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Guacamole


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts. =W=

For some reason I expected food when I came into the thread. ^ Leo filled my expectations.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah I joined Inf and Ginza's Discord server and I feel the same way. I feel like I reply too often and the format is a little bit odd.
> Edit: This too.


Well, that's ok. Not everyone like social platforms. Discord is a lot more casual and spontaneous. Instant-messaging allows for a much more random and at times a much more personal conversation without having to refresh a page.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts. =W=
> 
> For some reason I expected food when I came into the thread. ^ Leo filled my expectations.


Glad to have been of service


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, that's ok. Not everyone like social platforms. Discord is a lot more casual and spontaneous. Instant-messaging allows for a much more random and at times a much more personal conversation without having to refresh a page.


Speaking of, I have one Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Mfw


>Greentexting
>That makes 3 this month
>Mfw




Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

I just realized @BahgDaddy has found a bigger blowhard than he is... This is a good morning. :3


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Wut


----------



## Simo (Jun 20, 2018)

Just saw a little spotted fawn from the train...kinda cute thing that makes me ponder life, death, beauty and the temporary nature of things


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Just saw a little spotted fawn from the train...kinda cute thing that makes me ponder life, death, beauty and the temporary nature of things


I saw a doe the other night out in front of my house. It had a very bad limp.  I wish I could have helped it. But nature must take its course.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Just saw a little spotted fawn from the train...kinda cute thing that makes me ponder life, death, beauty and the temporary nature of things


Good morning Simo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Good morning Sarachaga


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I saw a doe the other night out in front of my house. It had a very bad limp.  I wish I could have helped it. But nature must take its course.


Aw :/
Yeah. You never know what can happen if you try to help wild animals. You can end up doing more harm than good


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Sarachaga


And morning! (Even though it's almost bedtime for me )


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> And morning! (Even though it's almost bedtime for me )


Where are you? Ô.õ


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Aw :/
> Yeah. You never know what can happen if you try to help wild animals. You can end up doing more harm than good


Yeah. Nature does it's own thing. Just hope for the best.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

He's busy trying to logically convince probably the most devout Christian I have ever seen, to agree with him that god isn't real... It's amazing.


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

Sensu bean


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Sensu bean


Suddup an stop spammin yer spam


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He's busy trying to logically convince probably the most devout Christian I have ever seen, to agree with him that god isn't real... It's amazing.


I got better things to do with my time. Hard to convince someone 2+2=4 when they honestly believe 2+2=God.


----------



## Simo (Jun 20, 2018)

Morning @Okami_No_Heishi & @Sarachaga 

Plus you might get fleas from a trash panda! 

But certainly small animals of the early summer and spring are cute to see. Here it's mostly urban/suburban wildlife: deer, foxes, rabbits, groundhogs, raccoons, the occasional skunk


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 20, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Where are you? Ô.õ


Straya m8


Dongding said:


> He's busy trying to logically convince probably the most devout Christian I have ever seen, to agree with him that god isn't real... It's amazing.


Well. It's Bagh so nuff said


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Morning @Okami_No_Heishi & @Sarachaga
> 
> Plus you might get fleas from a trash panda!
> 
> But certainly small animals of the early summer and spring are cute to see. Here it's mostly urban/suburban wildlife: deer, foxes, rabbits, groundhogs, raccoons, the occasional skunk


Saw a Fox a few weeks ago. My younger dog spotted it running up the street, and he didn't bark. It was cute. He just stood there quivering but didn't make a sound. He barks at everything, but not that Fox.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Straya m8
> 
> Well. It's Bagh so nuff said


You still in Australia? Gone full native?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I got better things to do with my time. Hard to convince someone 2+2=4 when they honestly believe 2+2=God.


That actually literally came up in the topic lmao.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

I gotta get ready for work, damn it! Gotta fix a broken tub downspout at my mom's, replace two flush valves and unclog two sinks at the bosses house, then drive to the northside of Atlanta to install a shower valve. And it is gonna be 95 today! Thank God for Air Conditioning!!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I gotta get ready for work, damn it! Gotta fix a broken tub downspout at my mom's, replace two flush valves and unclog two sinks at the bosses house, then drive to the northside of Atlanta to install a shower valve. And it is gonna be 95 today! Thank God for Air Conditioning!!


Busy day


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That actually literally came up in the topic lmao.


Concservative christians are all the same. And so are the ones who debate them.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You still in Australia? Gone full native?


Yup and yup. I feel more and more strayan by the minute. I even watch footy now 

And on that note Imma hit the haye.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

I guess Okami is a plumber.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Busy day


Yeah. Little bit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup and yup. I feel more and more strayan by the minute. I even watch footy now
> 
> And on that note Imma hit the haye.


Goodnight, my trash panda friend!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I guess Okami is a plumber.


Nah uh! * nods head up and down*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

My beautiful bhutrflai is still sleeping. I am gonna have one more smoke before I disturb her by getting ready.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't smoke


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I don't smoke


Good! Don't you ever smoke!! Hard to run from zombies or roving bands of Trump supporters when you can't breath!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I don't smoke


Keep it that way until you die of age :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Keep it that way until you die of age :V


Listen to the Panda!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Well Furries! Time to get my shit together and go make some money. Bills dont pay themselves. Bye Furries!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well Furries! Time to get my shit together and go make some money. Bills dont pay themselves. Bye Furries!


Cya


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 20, 2018)

Thatch said:


> I do not condone refering to people as "it".
> 
> Well, real people anyway, furfags don't count.



When i say IT i mean Slave, not he slave or she slave but Slave as a term


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good! Don't you ever smoke!! Hard to run from zombies or roving bands of Trump supporters when you can't breath!


That’s not a joke yo, I literally have trouble drawing a full breath 90% of the time lol.  Good thing most Trump supporters here are waaaay more out of shape than I am.  I’m honestly surprised my car hasn’t been keyed yet.  

And yes, I would have had an offensive anti-Hillary sticker if she would have won.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Straya m8
> 
> Well. It's Bagh so nuff said



Aww, we love him all the same though, the daft fluffy wulfy!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands

Teh pot is going to be legal to recreationally smoke in public the same as cigarettes in September October. The bill was passed yesterday. (Canada.)

Not such evil degenerates now, are pot-smokers? Only as bad as smokers and alcoholics! Still hate Trudeau...

Essentially another way for the government to gut us financially. Why have drug dealers make all the money when they can be the drug dealers? It will still be illegal to grow for personal use from what I understand. They don't want us hustling on their turf.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @WithMyBearHands
> 
> Teh pot is going to be legal to recreationally smoke in public the same as cigarettes in September. The bill was passed yesterday. (Canada.)
> 
> ...


That’s been my only concern with legalization tbh.  Independent dispensaries still aren’t able to operate on a federally legal level, so they do literally all of their business in cash.  Government doesn’t give a shit about small businesses - much as the Republicans love to scream that, but we all know that they’re just gonna fuck it up for everyone.  Government weed will be some schwag trash grown with bull testosterone to speed up cultivation, and I guarantee they’ll still find a way for everyone else to be operating “outside the law”.

Edit: but you’d think they’d be excited to keep money in the states rather than trade with international drug cartels


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup and yup. I feel more and more strayan by the minute. I even watch footy now
> 
> And on that note Imma hit the haye.


Just need to watch some Crocodile Dundee and you're 1000% set. :3


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That’s been my only concern with legalization tbh.  Independent dispensaries still aren’t able to operate on a federally legal level, so they do literally all of their business in cash.  Government doesn’t give a shit about small businesses - much as the Republicans love to scream that, but we all know that they’re just gonna fuck it up for everyone.  Government weed will be some schwag trash grown with bull testosterone to speed up cultivation, and I guarantee they’ll still find a way for everyone else to be operating “outside the law”.



Thought you'd find that interesting so I figured I'd share. :3 You're our resident stoner-bear.

It never should have been illegal in the first place. That's the sort of thing that if aliens were observing us waiting for when we're ready for contact, they'd look at eachother and be like "These guys are imprisoning people for a majority of their lives for smoking a plant beneficial for their health in regards to comparsons with every other medicine they've created that tackles those symptoms... Fuck humans. They're so fucking dumb."

That and mass harvesting of other creatures to feed a population where the technology exists to eliminate the horror... and the concept of countries... and destroying our planet's ecosystem in under 150 years of having invented an industry that utilizes petroleum products...

Basically if there's aliens waiting for us to be ready for a cooperative existence, that shit ain't happening anytime soon.

Edit: Didn't _not_ notice your edit btw. It was read.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Thought you'd find that interesting so I figured I'd share. :3 You're our resident stoner-bear.
> 
> It never should have been illegal in the first place. That's the sort of thing that if aliens were observing us waiting for when we're ready for contact, they'd look at eachother and be like "These guys are imprisoning people for a majority of their lives for smoking a plant beneficial for their health in regards to comparsons with every other medicine they've created that tackles those symptoms... Fuck humans. They're so fucking dumb."
> 
> ...


I can only imagine how God felt when he heard wtf we were doing

God: So how was everything?  Still cool?
Jesus: well there’s a lot of sickness and wars and stuff
God: yeah I gave them that plant
Jesus: they made it kinda illegal
God: ...THE DAMN THING CURES CANCER


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

I guess all the people who have sticks up their ass about marijuana can shut the fuck up now lol. I still can't smoke it because of my career, but there's no reason other people shouldn't be able to...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I guess all the people who have sticks up their ass about marijuana can shut the fuck up now lol. I still can't smoke it because of my career, but there's no reason other people shouldn't be able to...


I’ve always been of the opinion that you should be allowed to stuff whatever poisons in your body that you want.  I draw the line when it starts affecting others (not gonna demonize tweakers but like stop asking me for fucking money all the time damn we all have problems)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

I grew up being taught that marijuana are bad, so it's hard for me to fully accept marijuana but right now I'm generally not an ass about it


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’ve always been of the opinion that you should be allowed to stuff whatever poisons in your body that you want.  I draw the line when it starts affecting others (not gonna demonize tweakers but like stop asking me for fucking money all the time damn we all have problems)


Just to be straight... you never asked to be born, but your body definitely belongs to *only* you, so you should be in charge of it exclusively regardless of race, gender, sexuality, location on the planet, or mental capacity as long as it doesn't affect other people's ability to do the same? Especially due to the fact that you never had a say in the laws in place at the time you were born? Something to that effect?

That's SILLY!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I grew up being taught that marijuana are bad, so it's hard for me to fully accept marijuana but right now I'm generally not an ass about it


It's a substance to abuse. It has benefits but like anything too much isn't good for a person. I'm going to teach my kids that it's a terrible idea to partake in until they're older just like any other substance like cigarettes or alcohol.

However.

Once they've reach the age where my parenting has clearly lost it's edge due to inevitable independance they'll gain from maturing into an adult, I will stop parenting them and instead guide them like any loved one does once you're mature enough to make your own decisions. I won't belittle or shame them if I find out they're smoking it in highschool or something. I will probably have a smoke with them. It builds resentment and negatively impacts the ability to parent when your children don't respect your reasoning behind the decisions you make.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Just to be straight... you never asked to be born, but your body definitely belongs to *only* you, so you should be in charge of it exclusively regardless of race, gender, sexuality, location on the planet, or mental capacity as long as it doesn't affect other people's ability to do the same? Especially due to the fact that you never had a say in the laws in place at the time you were born? Something to that effect?
> 
> That's SILLY!


That’s what I’m about, personal liberty and social responsibility


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

Almost like stoners just want to chill and not upset anybody... wierd. What an evil bunch of monsters.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Almost like stoners just want to chill and not upset anybody... wierd. What an evil bunch of monsters.


Fucking thank you

Like I just wanna be left alone tbh I smoke either in my apartment or behind work 90% of the time (literally no one here gives a shit, cops only get mad cause it’s useless paperwork)


----------



## Simo (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Once they've reach the age where my parenting has clearly lost it's edge...



Aw, now I am picturing you with a little flock of sheep!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I grew up being taught that marijuana are bad, so it's hard for me to fully accept marijuana but right now I'm generally not an ass about it





Dongding said:


> It's a substance to abuse. It has benefits but like anything too much isn't good for a person. I'm going to teach my kids that it's a terrible idea to partake in until they're older just like any other substance like cigarettes or alcohol.
> 
> However.
> 
> Once they've reach the age where my parenting has clearly lost it's edge due to inevitable independance they'll gain from maturing into an adult, I will stop parenting them and instead guide them like any loved one does once you're mature enough to make your own decisions. I won't belittle or shame them if I find out they're smoking it in highschool or something. I will probably have a smoke with them. It builds resentment and negatively impacts the ability to parent when your children don't respect your reasoning behind the decisions you make.


Yeah my dad was pretty insistent on my first smoke sesh being with him for those reasons.  I also had to wait til I was 18.  Anyone who touts it as a “holy grail” compared to other vices is selling you something.  Smoking anything is not good for you and I’m having to cut back myself to keep my serotonin levels from going overboard.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

It's impossible to control another person; even if it's your child. Trying to do so will just ruin the relationship between the two of you, and shows how stupid you are for trying.

Even if you get the result you intended, it would only be that way because the other person had weighed the reasoning in their own mind and come to their own decision.

There's a certain point where all that's in your power to do as a parent is guide them. Trying to do anything more than that is disrespectful to their intelligence as a person, unless you had already ill prepared them to make their own decisions by raising them to have poor reasoning in the first place.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yeah my dad was pretty insistent on my first smoke sesh being with him for those reasons.  I also had to wait til I was 18.  Anyone who touts it as a “holy grail” compared to other vices is selling you something.  Smoking anything is not good for you and I’m having to cut back myself to keep my serotonin levels from going overboard.



Yeah I’ve never bought the “It’s harmless,” crap.

It’s only people attempting to get it legalized so that’s what they say.

I’m all for it being legalized of course.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Yeah I’ve never bought the “It’s harmless,” crap.
> 
> It’s only people attempting to get it legalized so that’s what they say.
> 
> I’m all for it being legalized of course.


If for no other reason than tax purposes and economic influence.  Hell, Colorado didn’t know what to do with all the tax revenue that came from it.  Last I heard they put a ton of it into their education system and still had a few thousand Benjys left over


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It's impossible to control another person; even if it's your child. Trying to do so will just ruin the relationship between the two of you, and shows how stupid you are for trying.
> 
> Even if you get the result you intended, it would only be that way because the other person had weighed the reasoning in their own mind and come to their own decision.
> 
> There's a certain point where all that's in your power to do as a parent is guide them. Trying to do anything more than that is disrespectful to their intelligence as a person, unless you had already ill prepared them to make their own decisions by raising them to have poor reasoning in the first place.


That’s why I never really wanted to be a parent.  Not that I don’t like kids, but I’d rather be the fun aunt that takes vacations all the time and brings back really cool gifts.  I’ve never heard of anyone rebelling against their fun aunt.


----------



## Simo (Jun 20, 2018)

Careful for the drug fox!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Careful for the drug fox!


Tbh DARE fucking lied to me lol no ones offering anyone free drugs shiiiiiiiit

And finding a dealer is hard to do in a new place


----------



## Simo (Jun 20, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Tbh DARE fucking lied to me lol no ones offering anyone free drugs shiiiiiiiit
> 
> And finding a dealer is hard to do in a new place



I found the same thing. In elementary school, I was always told how _everyone_ was gonna offer me drugs, in middle school. Never happened. 

And then, how in high school, they'd be selling them everywhere!!!!!

Never found any...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

Anyone remember the _D.A.R.E_ program in school they used to teach kids to stay away from drugs?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

My objective analysis of marijuana:

Pros:

- Helps you concentrate incredibly hard on a single thing, making you more attentive to whatever that thing might be whether it's playing an instrument, watching a movie or listening to music, or simple tasks of all sorts. (Outdoor laborious jobs come to mind.)

- Treats an extremely wide variety of serious medical symptoms that you would otherwise have to take potentially harmful-over-long-term expensive medications while utilizing natural compounds that are easily broken down and naturally eliminated by the body with essentially no trace of it ever being there in the first place aside from your good health and potentially lung cancer. (Which ironically it can be used to treat by not smoking it, instead ingesting in other ways if you're that worried about it.)

- It's not an addictive substance.

It's a habitual problem much like biting your nails or not wearing a seatbelt if you want to quit. You just need some self restraint and then you're free of it's grasp. There are no withdrawl symptoms.

- It can be used to ween yourself off of other addictive substances.

Smokers often smoke pot instead, then quit smoking pot. I've had multiple friends do it. They still have an enjoyable smoke which is half the battle, not to mention feeling great until it wears off. (Then very sleepy and hungry...) Then they can simply quit pot cold turkey afterwards.

- Makes you feel good with your situation regardless of what it is.

Cons:

- Makes you feel good with your situation regardless of what it is.

This is it's worst quality, even if at the time it makes you feel awesome. You might have some very productive things that you really ought to be doing right now, but you just smoked and don't feel like doing it because you're high, so you'll just do it later... unless you smoke again. It robs you of your motivation to change your life for the better, which is terrible. You're too satisfied with just being high because it makes you feel good at the time.

- You can't multitask.

If you're high, you will most likely not be very mindful of other things that you aren't fixated on. Things like operating equipment or remembering something on a strict deadline are extremely irresponsible things to do while under the influence of marijuana. This is another one of those _Don't do things that effect other people's ability to do what they're doing if they're following that same philosophy as well_ sort of things. It's just not a considerate idea.

- It can cause health problems and poor judgement while under it's influence.

It isn't necessarily good for you regardless of the medical benefits people are finally coming around to admitting. Smoking it is a cause of cancer and honestly I'm just guessing here, but there's probably other things it might be screwing with in regards to physical and mental health. I know when I used to smoke, my short term memory was horrible. It would humiliate me on a regular basis making me feel stupid when I was too airheaded to remember simple things when I was smoking it quite a lot. (I was an every hour, on the hour, every day smoker.) Luckily science and my own personal experience has shown it doesn't cause any permanent brain damage or kill brain cells or anything ridiculous like that. You can quit and be done with it.

In regards to decision making, it can be similar to making decisions while sleepy, drunk, etc. When you make an important decision, make sure you are in an alert capable state of mind.

END ANALYSIS

Smoke responsibly once September October hits, fellow Canadians! <3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Anyone remember the _D.A.R.E_ program in school they used to teach kids to stay away from drugs?


We all let that lion down


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> - Helps you concentrate incredibly hard on a single thing, making you more attentive to whatever that thing might be whether it's playing an instrument, watching a movie or listening to music, or simple tasks of all sorts. (Outdoor laborious jobs come to mind.)



Yep, this happens.  I usually send my staff home a little early to save labor, then I blaze and finish the floors or whatever.  Makes it a hell of a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Anyone remember the _D.A.R.E_ program in school they used to teach kids to stay away from drugs?


no lol we had a Rise Above The Norm thing but then again teachers do drugs all the time during school sooo


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

We had 90s anti drug PSAs on television... I win.

Mr T, Lou Albano, and PeeWee Herman come to mind immediately.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> We had 90s anti drug PSAs on television... I win.
> 
> Mr T, Lou Albano, and PeeWee Herman come to mind immediately.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 20, 2018)

I fucking hate marijuana.
Only because of a personal bias; I had a roommate who smoked it CONSTANTLY, and that combined with him generally being maybe one of the worst people I've ever met has put me off forever.

Never tried it, don't care to. There are more appaling drugs, and drugs that don't stink quite as bad. 

I'm totally aware of the fact that my judgement is unjustified, but that's just the way I am. I form strong opinions over trivial matters, usually in the form of hate.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 20, 2018)

drugs aren't so much of a problem where i live as much as Electronic Cigarettes and Tobacco is, and boy does that make me wanna vomit


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

Marijuana is still banned here :V
I hope it remains that way


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello Furries!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Marijuana isnt a drug. Drugs are made in labs and peoples bathtubs.  And the only reason Marijuana is on the list is because they couldn't figure out a way to tax something that used to grow everywhere back then.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Why are we talking bout drugs? Lets talk about Furry stuff for Christ sake!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Where's all my peeps at?!?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where's all my peeps at?!?


They're in my basement doing furry stuff :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> They're in my basement doing furry stuff :V


Hmmmm. I was afraid of that.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Careful for the drug fox!



That fox is selling Mischievol, isn’t he?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> They're in my basement doing furry stuff :V


Hiyah Panda Friend! Howl is life treating you in Japan?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> That fox is selling Mischievol, isn’t he?


Probably!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey Okami


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where's all my peeps at?!?




Sleeping, probably. Sorry babe. No one but me to talk to tonight.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Sleeping, probably. Sorry babe. No one but me to talk to tonight.


I would rather talk with you than with anyone on here or in the entire world!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Okami


Hey Red! How are you?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Red! How are you?


Getting ready to sleep like a rock soon.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello to anyone out there...



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would rather talk with you than with anyone on here or in the entire world!


Aww! I love our talks!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Getting ready to sleep like a rock soon.


Wow! And its still early! Long day today?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hello to anyone out there...


Hewro!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! And its still early! Long day today?


It's been a long week all together actually.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's been a long week all together actually.


And it's only Wednesday.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's been a long week all together actually.


Well! Today was hump day so you are past the halfway point! Almost Fruday already!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

I know. I'm halfway finished and then I get to not be an adult for the weekend.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Did I hear the doorbell?.........Nope! It's just Dingdong(Dongding is difficult)!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I know. I'm halfway finished and then I get to not be an adult for the weekend.


Adulting is tough sometimes. But so worth it! Do you smell a Skunk?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Panda Friend! Howl is life treating you in Japan?


Hope it was more exciting than eating lunch under a tree


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Adulting is tough sometimes. But so worth it! Do you smell a Skunk?


Who, Simo? Yeah, I could smell that silly skunk a mile away.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hope it was more exciting than eating lunch under a tree


Were you by yourself? Bet that tree was happy you were there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Simo!!!such a cool Skunk!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey Sarachaga! Is it winter in Australia now?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

It's officially Oct 17. K I'm done with teh pot talk now. :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Sarachaga! Is it winter in Australia now?


Yup. We're actually in the coldest months now :Y


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It's officially Oct 17. K I'm done with teh pot talk now. :3


What's wrong with your eyes? They sure are bloodshot!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup. We're actually in the coldest months now :Y


Its hot!! And humid!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup. We're actually in the coldest months now :Y


How cold does it actually get though?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hope it was more exciting than eating lunch under a tree


I can see you in the reflection of the bottle hur hur.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I can see you in the reflection of the bottle hur hur.


I thought that was him pushing the bike!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Currently...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 20, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Currently...
> 
> View attachment 34424



Georgia the state, or Georgia the country?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Georgia the state, or Georgia the country?


You know we live in GA USA! Hey MadKiyo!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hope it was more exciting than eating lunch under a tree


It's so clean! 

Here, there'd be 2 half-empty cola bottles, several scraps of paper of various sizes, and about 100 cigarette butts, among other things, just in that one plant bed. Americans are disgusting.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Georgia the state, or Georgia the country?


Haha! Do we really sound like we're anything other than american?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

'Merica! Land of the empty water bottle and cigarette butts!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

I wonder how many people are going to see if they can see Mika in the bottle's reflection? lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> 'Merica! Land of the empty water bottle and cigarette butts!


Don't forget the unlimited supply of used beverage cups from every known food establishment, as well as the multitude of banana peels.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I wonder how many people are going to see if they can see Mika in the bottle's reflection? lol


*sheepishly (haha) raises hand*


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> *sheepishly (haha) raises hand*


Sheepishly? <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't forget the unlimited supply of used beverage cups from every known food establishment, as well as the multitude of banana peels.


And the freakin sad thing is there is a trash can right there!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I wonder how many people are going to see if they can see Mika in the bottle's reflection? lol


I did.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sheepishly? <3


Couldn't resist. Okami's pun-mania is rubbing off on me, I think.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

He's a very desirable panda. I don't blame anyone who jumps on an opportunity to see his secret identity. He's like the Batman of the forums.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Couldn't resist. Okami's pun-mania is rubbing off on me, I think.


Puns: It's Howl You Use Them!!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

Pages fill up pretty quick on this topic when the two of you log in lol. I'm just as bad... All the posts get liked too. It's hard not to like them all. 3':


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Pages fill up pretty quick on this topic when the two of you log in lol. I'm just as bad... All the posts get liked too. It's hard not to like them all. 3':


Yeah. Bhutrflai thinks I am crazy with how I like everything. I can't help it!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Bhutrflai thinks I am crazy with how I like everything. I can't help it!!


Not thinks. I know you're crazy, love.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Not thinks. I know you're crazy, love.


Who? Me?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a lot of reasons why I like posts. Too many maybe... I don't want my likes to not mean anything but for whatever people decide they're worth, each one is genuine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I have a lot of reasons why I like posts. Too many maybe... I don't want my likes to not mean anything but for whatever people decide they're worth, each one is genuine.


Same. Its a place saver for me also. Lets me know I saw that post or that post. I dont normally like shady shit, though.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 20, 2018)

Hope everyone is having a good day. :3 Or night, lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Luxibutt said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day. :3 Or night, lol


Hi Luxi! Nice to make your acquaintance!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Luxibutt said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day. :3 Or night, lol


Wonderful! How are you?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 20, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> How cold does it actually get though?


Sorry for the late reply ^^'

The lowest we had (at night) was 39.2 Fahrenheit


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Sorry for the late reply ^^'
> 
> The lowest we had (at night) was 39.2 Fahrenheit


Thats not tol bad! It was 94 here today. With about 85% humidity! Muggy af!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Just had a frog come in the house! My younger dog tries to eat them. Poor frogs!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jun 20, 2018)

*Drags self back into the forums* 

Hey! I'm still alive! 

Stupid work and stupid life.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> *Drags self back into the forums*
> 
> Hey! I'm still alive!
> 
> Stupid work and stupid life.


Hiyah Skunk! Me too!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Skunk! Me too!!


I would agree with stupid work. But not stupid life. Stupid adulting maybe...but not our life.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> *Drags self back into the forums*
> 
> Hey! I'm still alive!
> 
> Stupid work and stupid life.


Hiya!! Glad to see you back!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Sorry for the late reply ^^'
> 
> The lowest we had (at night) was 39.2 Fahrenheit


Not too terrible. Do yall have alot of wind there? That tends to make the temps feel so much worse. 

And as okami said, it's just hot here, with crazy high humidity, so you start sweating as soon as you walk outside.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

So many Furries have come and gone in just two short years! Always glad to see familiar faces around.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He's busy trying to logically convince probably the most devout Christian I have ever seen, to agree with him that god isn't real... It's amazing.



*bows* hey, I can try XD


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

That guy's def going to heaven.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Goodnight Furries!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, goodnight furry world! Time to get some sleep.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight Furries!!!





bhutrflai said:


> Well, goodnight furry world! Time to get some sleep.



See ya guys!


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fucking Christ I might have literally died


Yeah
But he looks cute so i'm keeping it


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 21, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Not too terrible. Do yall have alot of wind there? That tends to make the temps feel so much worse.
> 
> And as okami said, it's just hot here, with crazy high humidity, so you start sweating as soon as you walk outside.


Oh yeah! We got plenty of wind. A bit too much to my taste even


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have an interest in mental health and one area I follow closely is ADHD and how certain substances can effect it. Found this article if anyone is interested.

www.medicalnewstoday.com: What effect does caffeine have on people with ADHD?


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 21, 2018)

So um
My grandma called me out on not being feminine, and then went on a rant about how gay people should burn in hell

I wanna tell her so bad xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 21, 2018)

I dunno why but I feel slightly excited knowing we have a guy almost in his 50's in the fandom
I like mature men *nosebleed*

Don't tell anyone but Xavier Fox sort of piqued my interest :V


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I can see you in the reflection of the bottle hur hur.



Does anyone remember that weird trend of people posing naked when photographing shiny objects for eBay listings?  I could never decide whether it was creepy or fun.  Bit of both, I guess...


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Does anyone remember that weird trend of people posing naked when photographing shiny objects for eBay listings?  I could never decide whether it was creepy or fun.  Bit of both, I guess...




Wow I must have missed that fad lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> no lol we had a Rise Above The Norm thing but then again teachers do drugs all the time during school sooo


Omg okay so way back in the day I worked at a head shop (honestly best job I ever had, but won’t derail, not what this is about) and we sold vape pens that were specifically designed to be for “responsible” use (they were known as the best brand for THC vape oil, can’t remember what they’re called) and in walked my algebra teacher from fucking _seventh grade _to buy one.  Policy dictates that we should card everyone who pays electronically, and I confirmed my suspicions when I saw her name.  Feel really bad reintroducing myself, she got kinda flustered, but like there’s a reason I work here yo


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Omg okay so way back in the day I worked at a head shop (honestly best job I ever had, but won’t derail, not what this is about) and we sold vape pens that were specifically designed to be for “responsible” use (they were known as the best brand for THC vape oil, can’t remember what they’re called) and in walked my algebra teacher from fucking _seventh grade _to buy one.  Policy dictates that we should card everyone who pays electronically, and I confirmed my suspicions when I saw her name.  Feel really bad reintroducing myself, she got kinda flustered, but like there’s a reason I work here yo


God lol that's hilarious xD
I have seen a ludicrous amount of my teachers drunk or high over the years tho.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> God lol that's hilarious xD
> I have seen a ludicrous amount of my teachers drunk or high over the years tho.


There was also that time my friend and I ran into one of our high school teachers.  While still in high school.  At a Derby party my parents took us to.  We got him a little tipsy and signed him up to sing “Tequila” for karaoke


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 21, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> God lol that's hilarious xD
> I have seen a ludicrous amount of my teachers drunk or high over the years tho.


 nothing will beat our Ex-president

Drunk of his tits on delegation






i wish there was English translation


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> nothing will beat our Ex-president
> 
> Drunk of his tits on delegation
> 
> ...


LMAO THAT BITCH WITH THE FLIP PHONE GIVING THE CAMERA THAT OFFICE FACE


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> There was also that time my friend and I ran into one of our high school teachers.  While still in high school.  At a Derby party my parents took us to.  We got him a little tipsy and signed him up to sing “Tequila” for karaoke


Lol :')
To be fair, it wouldn't take me much drinks to start singing. I'm guessing that I wouldn't make a good high-school teacher then xP


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

Y’all I’m cryin


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 34458 Y’all I’m cryin


 
the text say "the question is, does the time go quicker than we think?"


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Lol :')
> To be fair, it wouldn't take me much drinks to start singing. I'm guessing that I wouldn't make a good high-school teacher then xP


Yeah same lol I have zero alcohol tolerance.  I do love me some good drunk karaoke tho.  I fucking slay Paradise by the Dashboard Light, mostly cause no one wants to fucking sing with me lol so I do it all myself


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> the text say "the question is, does the time go quicker than we think?"


*omfg that’s perfect 
*
Ive been trying to do my family proud and teach myself Polish... using duo lingo... because I’m broke asf lol but yeah that guy is not looking like he’s doing the stereotypes any favors 
(Ancestry pretty much laughed at me when they gave me my results of how heavily Polish I am, genetically more so than native Poles, so I can make that reference right?)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 21, 2018)

I will try to translate what he says.

"There will be a day when Russia, I repeat, Russia will be part of NATO"
"Look into lady's eyes you should... careful you need to be"
"the question is, does the time go quicker than we think?"
"now i will say in Frensh *Savoir Vivre*, i mean how is it possible?... doesn't matter"
"now i will tell you, whan i was worried..."
starts to swing fucking flowers... 

Drunk politics are fucking perfect


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I will try to translate what he says.
> 
> "There will be a day when Russia, I repeat, Russia will be part of NATO"
> "Look into lady's eyes you should... careful you need to be"
> ...


Doing a hell of a lot better than we are tho

I prefer high politics, like Gary Johnson


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 21, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> nothing will beat our Ex-president
> 
> Drunk of his tits on delegation
> 
> ...


Lol. I think there was a big debate about one of our ex-president being maybe drunk. He's more boring than your president tho:


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> *omfg that’s perfect
> *
> Ive been trying to do my family proud and teach myself Polish... using duo lingo... because I’m broke asf lol but yeah that guy is not looking like he’s doing the stereotypes any favors
> (Ancestry pretty much laughed at me when they gave me my results of how heavily Polish I am, genetically more so than native Poles, so I can make that reference right?)




Hah dear girl! Being Polish is mostly taking stuff with distance!
but i do not really get what you meant by "laughed at you" and how heavily Polish you are. You mean your family comes from Poland?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Hah dear girl! Being Polish is mostly taking stuff with distance!
> but i do not really get what you meant by "laughed at you" and how heavily Polish you are. You mean your family comes from Poland?


Like basically the genealogy is just so concentrated that my DNA is like 2% more native than actual Polish people.  What I meant by “laughing at me” it was like it might as well have lol I do not have a drop of anything in me besides Slavic and maybe a touch of Croatian and German.  Most people are a much more varied blend.

My immediate family comes from Chicago, but most of them are second to third generation Poles


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

ayyyy the side effects from this godawful medicine have subsided.  That means four hours of peace until my next dose!  Right before work!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Lol. I think there was a big debate about one of our ex-president being maybe drunk. He's more boring than your president tho:


I wish ours was that funny without being so dangerous.  



Spoiler



instead he’s just an asshole that crams human beings into literal dog kennels and issues numbers on their arms hmmmmmm


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> ayyyy the side effects from this godawful medicine have subsided.  That means four hours of peace until my next dose!  Right before work!


What medicine are you taking if I may ask? Sounds like a pain in the neck


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Like basically the genealogy is just so concentrated that my DNA is like 2% more native than actual Polish people.  What I meant by “laughing at me” it was like it might as well have lol I do not have a drop of anything in me besides Slavic and maybe a touch of Croatian and German.  Most people are a much more varied blend.
> 
> My immediate family comes from Chicago, but most of them are second to third generation Poles



This DNA doesn't really mean much and here is why.

Throughout almost entire existance Poles mixed with other nations (like almost everywhere) but due to our location the amount of it was high, also due to religious freedom, good living standards(for that time) and lack of racism and bullying from nobility people from everywhere were moving in and that means living together and mixing at very high scale. My haplogroup Haplogroup is R1A which means i have Aryan genes by most while my mother family comes from Germany, France, Cyprus and more while my father's family comes from (today) Ukraine, Belarus, Russia and more.

Only after WW2 and Ethnic redistribution by USSR made Poland single cultured

As you can see Polish is just a culture not genes. Slavic is bit more complex


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I dunno why but I feel slightly excited knowing we have a guy almost in his 50's in the fandom
> I like mature men *nosebleed*
> 
> Don't tell anyone but Xavier Fox sort of piqued my interest :V


dats gruss


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> What medicine are you taking if I may ask? Sounds like a pain in the neck


Literally is tho.  It’s a generic for Effexor.  One of the side effects is neck pain, also teeth clenching which leads to fucking wicked headaches.  


HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> This DNA doesn't really mean much and here is why.
> 
> Throughout almost entire existance Poles mixed with other nations (like almost everywhere) but due to our location the amount of it was high, also due to religious freedom, good living standards(for that time) and lack of racism and bullying from nobility people from everywhere were moving in and that means living together and mixing at very high scale. My haplogroup Haplogroup is R1A which means i have Aryan genes by most while my mother family comes from Germany, France, Cyprus and more while my father's family comes from (today) Ukraine, Belarus, Russia and more.
> 
> ...


Ah yeah... makes sense.  They do go into a bit more detail on the site but that’s like an extra $100


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

The longer that comment I just made sits there the sharper it's edge gets... I don't like this. It was meant to be fun-nay...

I'm sorry in advance for when you read that and have to decide to get offended or not Mika. Come a couple posts down to this one.






I'll do stuff to ya.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> dats gruss


Ageist! Ageist! V:


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

I only date people born at the exact moment I was.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I only date people born at the exact moment I was.


Ok then... Hand over your middle age men, I suc them dry


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

Like dis?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 21, 2018)

I look like this when hangovered


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Like dis?


>Tentacle Hentai
>Mfw


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 21, 2018)

I leave you all alone for a few hours....


----------



## Simo (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yeah same lol I have zero alcohol tolerance.  I do love me some good drunk karaoke tho.  I fucking slay Paradise by the Dashboard Light, mostly cause no one wants to fucking sing with me lol so I do it all myself



Meatloaf is an underrated genius! Especially Bat out of Hell/Rocky horror era.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Meatloaf is an underrated genius! Especially Bat out of Hell/Rocky horror era.


Dude! My man.

That and 10CC. They made all of your favorite songs and you DON'T EVEN KNOW THEY EXIST!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 21, 2018)

I never quite bonded with 10cc, they struck me as a little too self-consciously clever, in a way that can feel smug.  Meatloaf is always fun though!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


This was hardly an hour :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 21, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This was hardly an hour :V


Knowing you, I think "hardly" is the right word.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Knowing you, I think "hardly" is the right word.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 21, 2018)

Does anyone else ever feel like the video game medium is letting one down for quality mecha bullshit?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I never quite bonded with 10cc, they struck me as a little too self-consciously clever, in a way that can feel smug.  Meatloaf is always fun though!


I always felt the opposite. Their songs are so goofy. I get what you mean though. I feel the same way with Rush. There's a point where you've pushed something too far. I feel like they try too hard to make deep lyrics and end up just making something like one of those people on  here trying to sound smart in arguments.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Meatloaf is an underrated genius! Especially Bat out of Hell/Rocky horror era.


I Love Meatloaf!!! One of my favs!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Good morning Furries!!


----------



## Simo (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love Meatloaf!!! One of my favs!



He really has an amazingly powerful voice, and great range...and the backup-vocals, sheesh. I love seeing the Bat out of Hell Video Collection. 

Also, here's an early tune, I have not seen played, too much: But I wanna make Meatloaf T-shirts, like in the video:


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love Meatloaf!!! One of my favs!


me 2
Edit: I forgot we were talking about meatloaf the artist lol. The food is good too. <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> me 2
> Edit: I forgot we were talking about meatloaf the artist lol. The food is good too. <3


Had meatloaf last night. Listening to him now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Us older folks have better taste in music. But honestly, I love ALL music pretty much! Everything from hardcore rap, death metal, pop, rock, EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

"Would you offer your throat to the Wolf with the red roses?" Even back then I should have known I was a Furry, because I was always like "Sure!" .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

FURIENDS!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Getting ready for that wake-n-bake!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "Would you offer your throat to the Wolf with the red roses?" Even back then I should have known I was a Furry, because I was always like "Sure!" .


Ew.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Getting ready for that wake-n-bake!


I miss those days.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ew.
> 
> I miss those days.


Never too late to go back!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Never too late to go back!


I'm in a particularly heinously dangerous proffession so it's not a good idea lol. I deal with toxic/explosive gasses daily and heated pure caustic corrosives under pressure... :3

The air I breath almost exclusively comes from a bottle.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I always felt the opposite. Their songs are so goofy. I get what you mean though. I feel the same way with Rush. There's a point where you've pushed something too far. I feel like they try too hard to make deep lyrics and end up just making something like one of those people on  here trying to sound smart in arguments.


hey :<

Rush was hands down the best concert I’ve ever been to.  They’re my second favorite band right under the Dead


----------



## Simo (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The air I breath almost exclusively comes from a bottle.



Huh, sort of like a space-age little-fur!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> hey :<
> 
> Rush was hands down the best concert I’ve ever been to.  They’re my second favorite band right under the Dead


I just think their lyrics are much too fancy. They're an ocean when all I want do is float around in my schwimmflugels.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Had meatloaf last night. Listening to him now.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just think their lyrics are much too fancy. They're an ocean when all I want do is float around in my schimmflugals.


Have you heard the song Red Tide?

Edit: but yeah I can see that, they don’t have a lot of songs that are just kinda fun and can be taken at face value


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 21, 2018)

Everyone must be doing other stuff today...But it is only a Thursday.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Have you heard the song Red Tide?
> 
> Edit: but yeah I can see that, they don’t have a lot of songs that are just kinda fun and can be taken at face value


That one album was great, but pretty much hated by fans. I forget the name now though. I have it on cassette.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Just finished cutting our grass. Now me and bhutrflai are smoking some grass.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 21, 2018)

:v


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That one album was great, but pretty much hated by fans. I forget the name now though. I have it on cassette.


One day we'll have the way to transfer all your tapes to digital.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 21, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> One day we'll have the way to transfer all your tapes to digital.


One day, we'll have the capacity to transfer all info into DNA


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> One day we'll have the way to transfer all your tapes to digital.


Lol cassettes? Nerd.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Have you heard the song Red Tide?
> 
> Edit: but yeah I can see that, they don’t have a lot of songs that are just kinda fun and can be taken at face value


Probably. I can't think of it right now though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lol cassettes? Nerd.


Yeah! So?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 21, 2018)

Loud & proud!! Weird is cool!!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2018)

Would be a shame if someone were to... record over them...


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Would be a shame if someone were to... record over them...


Been there, had that happen.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Would be a shame if someone were to... record over them...



That's why you break out the little tab on the side!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

Welp. Off to the races! Bye Furries!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Welp. Off to the races! Bye Furries!


What are you even talking about? I don't know about no damn races?!?


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hi


Hello.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

Kaioken x 5000000


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Kaioken x 5000000


What does this mean?


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

Dragon ball z


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Dragon ball z


Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

*powers up* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 21, 2018)

Hmm Furry fusion.... That could have some interesting outcomes.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 21, 2018)

Interesting, or disturbing. You know what? The latter is much more probable.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

*powers up even further beyond.* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Not much going on in here tonight. I can even hear crickets chirping.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

it's been a long time since I logged into my world of warcraft account.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Oooooooooooooohie   o.o


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

LERRRRROOOOOOYYYY JEEEEEKKKKKKIIIIIIEEEEEEENSSSSSSS.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Shut it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

The Universe said:


> LERRRRROOOOOOYYYY JEEEEEKKKKKKIIIIIIEEEEEEENSSSSSSS.


I love you :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I love you :V


I don't.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Your welcome  >:3


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I don't.


Who's asking? V:

*Shots Fired*


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

*dodges bullets*


----------



## Dongding (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34515
> 
> it's been a long time since I logged into my world of warcraft account.


You like simple low level lookin' gear? I never got into WoW or Diablo3, but my GF plays them and transmogs stuff. When I'd play D3 with her I always pissed her off by transmogging back to low level gear constantly.

She does it too now... >:3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Good morning Furries! Another beautiful day!!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 22, 2018)

3:<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:<


What's wrong little sheep?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 22, 2018)

anyone's got 2m of rope?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> anyone's got 2m of rope?


Sure do. Why you need 2 meters of rope?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You like simple low level lookin' gear? I never got into WoW or Diablo3, but my GF plays them and transmogs stuff. When I'd play D3 with her I always pissed her off by transmogging back to low level gear constantly.
> 
> She does it too now... >:3


I try to look like a simple monk and this is the best I can do :V


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sure do. Why you need 2 meters of rope?



i need to leave something to dry


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> i need to leave something to dry


Something smells fishy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Something smells fishy


Go wash your hands!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Nay


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 22, 2018)

i have around 92kg of meat to dry


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Where is said meat from? 
õ_ô


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 22, 2018)

My own, last few days are driving me to radical things


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 22, 2018)

Through close observation of my hens I'm starting to wonder how the species has managed to last this long from extinction. They don't seem to have much going for them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Through close observation of my hens I'm starting to wonder how the species has managed to last this long from extinction. They don't seem to have much going for them.


Imagine what goats, pigs, chickens, and cows were like before we domesticated them? Bet they were doing fine before we came along and enslaved them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Imagine what goats, pigs, chickens, and cows were like before we domesticated them? Bet they were doing fine before we came along and enslaved them.


Which is exactly my point. If it weren't for human intervention and rapid breeding of those species they'd probably be near extinct.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 22, 2018)

Finally, school is out! Having an extra month of school really sucks, but at least the teachers were nice.

And regarding xxxtentacion, I agree. So many people put an X on their wrist for him, and I’d never even heard of him.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What's wrong little sheep?


I guess I should take greater care toward making sure I'm not going to be immediately busy after posting an angry face.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 22, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Finally, school is out! Having an extra month of school really sucks, but at least the teachers were nice.
> 
> And regarding xxxtentacion, I agree. So many people put an X on their wrist for him, and I’d never even heard of him.


That's disappointing, considering he was a total piece of shit. I get not liking murder, but mourning for someone who was a violent and abusive shit like that feels like a waste of tears.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 22, 2018)

Lunch is soon served, at 12:34 PM (local time). Two boiled eggs and a turkey sandwich are on the menu.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Lunch is soon served, at 12:34 PM (local time). Two boiled eggs and a turkey sandwich are on the menu.


Now I am hungry.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 22, 2018)

That makes you hungry? How about Olive Garden’s cheese ravioli in marinara sauce with their breadsticks dipped in chicken gnocchi soup?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 22, 2018)

Summer lovin’; had me a blast
Summer lovin’; happened so fast

CONTINUE THE LYRICS


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2018)

My younger brother just got his first car. It's a Masta 3 with a nice blue finish.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Summer lovin’; had me a blast
> Summer lovin’; happened so fast
> 
> CONTINUE THE LYRICS


Do I smell Grease?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> That makes you hungry? How about Olive Garden’s cheese ravioli in marinara sauce with their breadsticks dipped in chicken gnocchi soup?


You're a cruel Furry!!(cause that sounded GREAT!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

AWOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

You are a vain greedy cruel boy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My younger brother just got his first car. It's a Masta 3 with a nice blue finish.


Pawsome!! My first car was a 1978 Chevy Bonanza Van!! With a 305 v8! God I miss that van! Great times!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34524


Ive even seen people claiming that the “video was fake” and that he’s still alive.  I’m so jaded after we lost Bowie, I truly don’t give a fuck.  I mean not that I would regardless but hey


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

So. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 22, 2018)

I wish my education system didn't fail so many people for reading comprehension, because if I have to explain a coupon's text to one more customer I just might scream.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I wish my education system didn't fail so many people for reading comprehension, because if I have to explain a coupon's text to one more customer I just might scream.


Just go ahead and scream and see how many look at you funny.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I wish my education system didn't fail so many people for reading comprehension, because if I have to explain a coupon's text to one more customer I just might scream.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I wish my education system didn't fail so many people for reading comprehension, because if I have to explain a coupon's text to one more customer I just might scream.


Working with the public sucks. Haven't had too in a long time, but people were just as dumb 25 years ago as they are today.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Everyone must have a great Friday going!! Not alot of folks here.


----------



## Saga (Jun 22, 2018)

Friendly reminder steam summer sale is happening now until July 5. So if you had anything you've been waiting for now might be a good time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Off to the liquor store!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jun 22, 2018)

Ended up with heat exhaustion. I haven't felt this awful since I got H1N1. But it's storming outside now so I can hope that the heat wave here is over.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 22, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Ended up with heat exhaustion. I haven't felt this awful since I got H1N1. But it's storming outside now so I can hope that the heat wave here is over.


Heat stress can be pretty serious. Hopefully it's just one day of discomfort.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Beer is ready!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Hewro Furries!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 22, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi @BahgDaddy I left for two hours and came back to 12 fucking notes.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I wish my education system didn't fail so many people for reading comprehension, because if I have to explain a coupon's text to one more customer I just might scream.


Reedin’ is fer commies :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi @BahgDaddy I left for two hours and came back to 12 fucking notes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello Okami 

*Hugs*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello Okami
> 
> *Hugs*


Hey Red!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Reedin’ is fer commies :V


But you're a commie :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello Okami
> 
> *Hugs*


How are yah tonight?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> But you're a commie :V


You are still conscious? I figured you would be three Saki bottles in by now!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are yah tonight?


Watching South Park and having some pizza.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> But you're a commie :V


Well shit someone should have told me before now, I could have eradicated The bourgeoise and everything


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You are still conscious? I figured you would be three Saki bottles in by now!


Screw Saki, I need alcoholic horse cum

(Read it up)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Watching South Park and having some pizza.


Which episode? I love South Park!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 22, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu i guess you’re gonna tell me I’m gay next? >:V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Screw Saki, I need alcoholic horse cum
> 
> (Read it up)


I think I will leave that one alone My Panda Bear friend!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Which episode? I love South Park!


The one where Officer Barbrady needs to learn how to read to stop the chicken rapist.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu i guess you’re gonna tell me I’m gay next? >:V


You're not gay?!? Me either!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The one where Officer Barbrady needs to learn how to read to stop the chicken rapist.


Lmao!!! I remember that one!! The book tour guy is the culprit!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu i guess you’re gonna tell me I’m gay next? >:V


No but please be gay :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No but please be gay :V


We can still be friends,  Mikazuki!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The one where Officer Barbrady needs to learn how to read to stop the chicken rapist.


I remember the first episode, where Jesus and Santa Clause duke it out!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No but please be gay :V


I might be gayer than you lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I remember the first episode, where Jesus and Santa Clause duke it out!


That was history making. One of my favorites was were Cartman dresses his hand up like Jenifer Lopez and gets a record deal from it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I might be gayer than you lol


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

Dragonborn FUS RO DAH


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That was history making. One of my favorites was were Cartman dresses his hand up like Jenifer Lopez and gets a record deal from it.


Omfg! I forgot about that one!! South Park has always been great!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 22, 2018)

WHY DO ARGONIANS HAVE TIDDIES


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> WHY DO ARGONIANS HAVE TIDDIES


Why?


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

Dragonborn FUS RO DAH


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Dragonborn FUS RO DAH


Do you speaka English?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


Chipotle


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

What's evwrybody up to? Me and bhutrflai are just chillin on our front porch, having a couple of drinks, and watching the clouds move in front of the moon. We are pretty simple folks.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

Heading to the movies


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34558
> Heading to the movies


Nice! Whatcha gonna see?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice! Whatcha gonna see?


I actually don't know but sari will treat me free lunch. I won't say no to free food


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I actually don't know but sari will treat me free lunch. I won't say no to free food


Have you seen Solo yet? Are you a Star Wars fan?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 22, 2018)

Well, goodnight Furries. Have a good one!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 23, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi @BahgDaddy I left for two hours and came back to 12 fucking notes.



Only 12?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2018)

I sometimes feel sorry for the migraine inducing nonsense we put @SSJ3Mewtwo and @Dragoneer through.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 23, 2018)

I just watched one if the most heart wrenching movies

"Only the Brave"

Please kill me now


----------



## Mach (Jun 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I just watched one if the most heart wrenching movies
> 
> "Only the Brave"
> 
> Please kill me now


What is it about?


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

FUS RO DAH


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 23, 2018)

Mach said:


> What is it about?


It's based on a true story about forest fire fighters, I don't want to spoil anything but I tell you... I cried


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's based on a true story about forest fire fighters, I don't want to spoil anything but I tell you... I cried


If you liked it you should watch _Unstoppable_.


----------



## Mach (Jun 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's based on a true story about forest fire fighters, I don't want to spoil anything but I tell you... I cried


I did not initially recognize the movie title, but I remember the actual fire when it was in the news. The Granite Mountain Hotshots are heroes.


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If you liked it you should watch _Unstoppable_.


Another movie based on a true incident. It was a good film.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2018)

Laptop crashed. Yay phone.


----------



## Mach (Jun 23, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Laptop crashed. Yay phone.


You've got good recovery software and backups?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2018)

It didn't die, it just crashed and had to be restarted.


----------



## Mach (Jun 23, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It didn't die, it just crashed and had to be restarted.


That is a relief. Having to restore from a backup is so tedious.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 23, 2018)

This is why we need guns.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is why we need guns.


Don't start that shit in open chat.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 23, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Don't start that shit in open chat.


But debating is fun.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is why we need guns.



Youtubers!  Take away their guns and they'll just cement their heads into kitchen appliances, or something...

www.theguardian.com: Firefighters free YouTube prankster who cemented head into microwave


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is why we need guns.


I saw that one on YouTube. I thought it was stupid.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Youtubers!  Take away their guns and they'll just cement their heads into kitchen appliances, or something...
> 
> www.theguardian.com: Firefighters free YouTube prankster who cemented head into microwave


Increasing amount if stupidity makes me want to nuke the world.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Youtubers!  Take away their guns and they'll just cement their heads into kitchen appliances, or something...
> 
> www.theguardian.com: Firefighters free YouTube prankster who cemented head into microwave


IDIOTS! IDIOTS! IDIOTS!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> But debating is fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is why we need guns.


...The fuck?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Youtubers!  Take away their guns and they'll just cement their heads into kitchen appliances, or something...
> 
> www.theguardian.com: Firefighters free YouTube prankster who cemented head into microwave


Lmao!



Asassinator said:


> I saw that one on YouTube. I thought it was stupid.


Not as stupid as the guy who got shot. A .50 cal slug is enough to go through 5 phone books, thick ones at that. A .50 slug from a Desert Eagle can penetrate over an inch of iron.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 23, 2018)

*attempts to land, veers off of the runway, gets the wave off signal, tries to throttle up to become airborne for a second pass but strikes a phallic protrusion on top of a billboard advertising male enhancement products and impacts the ground with the grace of Wile E. Coyote having a bad day*

Good evening to the few of you who still consider today to be Friday night. And good morning to all you time travelers out there who think it's Saturday.

*waves hi to the lovely @Tayoria*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lmao!
> 
> 
> Not as stupid as the guy who got shot. A .50 cal slug is enough to go through 5 phone books, thick ones at that. A .50 slug from a Desert Eagle can penetrate over an inch of iron.


.50AE out of a Deagle has some serious problems when it comes to penetration due to its surface area compared to slimmer pistol rounds when dealing with body armor, not that matters when all of your ribs just imploded into your internal organs for half a second due to a full transfer of kinetic energy.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 23, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *attempts to land, veers off of the runway, gets the wave off signal, tries to throttle up to become airborne for a second pass but strikes a phallic protrusion on top of a billboard advertising male enhancement products and impacts the ground with the grace of Wile E. Coyote having a bad day*
> 
> Good evening to the few of you who still consider today to be Friday night. And good morning to all you time travelers out there who think it's Saturday.
> 
> *waves hi to the lovely @Tayoria*


It’s only the next day when I wake up


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's based on a true story about forest fire fighters, I don't want to spoil anything but I tell you... I cried


I cry sometimes during movies. Only on extremely touching happy parts though. I'd watch 500 billion firemen run into a fire and all die and be like "More..."


Telnac said:


> *attempts to land, veers off of the runway, gets the wave off signal, tries to throttle up to become airborne for a second pass but strikes a phallic protrusion on top of a billboard advertising male enhancement products and impacts the ground with the grace of Wile E. Coyote having a bad day*


I like dat one...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I cry sometimes during movies. Only on extremely touching happy parts though. I'd watch 500 billion firement run into a fire and all die and be like "More..."


Grave of the Fireflies.  If you don’t cry at that you have no soul


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Fuk um


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> "More..."


DingDong right now..


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

So, I guess nothing happens around here unless Okami is running about, huh?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Yea


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Yea


He is the life of the party.

I just happened to wake up before him today.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> He is the life of the party.
> 
> I just happened to wake up before him today.



Does he snore?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> He is the life of the party.
> 
> I just happened to wake up before him today.


THANK JEEBUS


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

And...he's here!! Maybe things wont get too out of control...


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Dang it


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Does he snore?


Sometimes, rarely.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

He's catching up on the thread I think. (Which he normally NEVER does) 

He should be available momentarily.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Sometimes, rarely.


I snore like a sweet wolfie.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> He's catching up on the thread I think. (Which he normally NEVER does)
> 
> He should be available momentarily.


I Love You!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I snore like a sweet wolfie.


Maybe a sweet half-rabid wolfie...


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You!


I Love You!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Good morning Furries!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Sod off


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I snore like a sweet wolfie.



When I'm snoring, my wife is never shy of pointing it out to the world, and I was curious whether all couples worked like that!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> When I'm snoring, my wife is never shy of pointing it out to the world, and I was curious whether all couples worked like that!


Lucky for us, neither of us snore much, and if we do it usually isn't the loud obnoxious snoring. Sometimes bhutrflai has a snore that is just so cute I can't help but to giggle a little while I listen.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Good thing I don't have a wife to point out all my stupid quirks


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Good thing I don't have a wife to point out all my stupid quirks


One day, Leo. One day.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> One day, Leo. One day.


I doubt it


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Cause I 'Bat for the other team'


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 23, 2018)

Looks like Leo can't get past his edginess


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Shaddup


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I doubt it


Life is like a box of chocolates: you never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lucky for us, neither of us snore much, and if we do it usually isn't the loud obnoxious snoring. Sometimes bhutrflai has a snore that is just so cute I can't help but to giggle a little while I listen.


Hard to guage just how creepy liking this post will be viewed as.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Life is like a box of chocolates: you never know what you're gonna get.


Unless you bought it and you have that sheet that tells you which choc is which


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Hard to guage just how creepy liking this post will be viewed as.


NOT CREEPY. JUST CUTE!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Cause I 'Bat for the other team'


NOTHING IS SET IN STONE, except maybe stone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Unless you bought it and you have that sheet that tells you which choc is which


See, back in the ole' days, there wasn't a sheet to tell you which was what. You just had to guess!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> NOTHING IS SET IN STONE, except maybe stone.


Yes there is


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> See, back in the ole' days, there wasn't a sheet to tell you which was what. You just had to guess!


Well now we have sheets, so suddup


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Well now we have sheets, so suddup


You ARE a bit edgy today! Any particular reason why?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Looks like Leo can't get past his edginess


Good morning! So you saw that firefighter movie? Did you cry all over your friend?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You ARE a bit edgy today! Any particular reason why?


Discord debauchery, teenage hornieness, family issues, 33% battery, etc


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Discord debauchery, teenage hornieness, family issues, 33% battery, etc


Typical teenage things. You know there is a study that basically states that teenagers are basically retarded during their teen years because of the cocktail of hormones running through their blood. Poor thing! You will get through it I am sure.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Typical teenage things. You know there is a study that basically states that teenagers are basically retarded during their teen years because of the cocktail of hormones running through their blood. Poor thing! You will get through it I am sure.


I was already retarded enough, you knob monger  -_-


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Typical teenage things. You know there is a study that basically states that teenagers are basically retarded during their teen years because of the cocktail of hormones running through their blood. Poor thing! You will get through it I am sure.


Yep, National Geographic said it was true!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I was already retarded enough, you knob monger  -_-


Lol


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

Like I said...the party don't start til Okami walks in!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

I need a bloody coffee


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm just the life of the party!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm just the death of the party!


Ikr


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Ikr


You and your changing of my quotes!!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 23, 2018)

I didn't change anything


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Think its time to go play a game.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 23, 2018)

Good weekend peeps!  How has everyone been?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

Not too shabby...spending my final 2 days off work doing as much nothing as possible.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 23, 2018)

How's life in your neck of the woods, Dee?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 23, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Good weekend peeps!  How has everyone been?


Heh.. you're alive


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Heh.. you're alive


Mostly...  d:

Had a pretty stressful start of the week so I just took some time to focus on that.  With the way work is going I might not be on much during weekdays now


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

I have Thor’s hammer


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

I have Thor's "_hammer_". >;9


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 23, 2018)

Where's the fun at?

I feel like I need to inject some fun into the forums.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

It aint here. There was a masterbation thread the last couple days. Mewtwo woke up and shut it down last night though unfortunately, so now we have a murrsuit thread instead.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Oh yeah! Plus a racism thread where someone was comparing gays to racists. He said we used to accept racism as the norm and our views changed, and our views on sexuality are in a similar preicament.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> There was a masterbation thread


Shit, I missed that?
That.  Is.  Wonderful.

Though the more I think about it, the less surprised I become.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh yeah! Plus a racism thread where someone was comparing gays to racists. He said we used to accept racism as the norm and our views changed, and our views on sexuality are in a similar preicament.


Ok, I know philosophy is super confusing to most people, but false equivalence seems to be running around just a _little_ too rampantly.

I'll not tread further.  Open chat is my sacred holy ground and I want to hug it  :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Ok, I know philosophy is super confusing to most people, but false equivalence seems to be running around just a _little_ too rampantly.
> 
> I'll not tread further.  Open chat is my sacred holy ground and I want to hug it  :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

*crickets chirping, wolves howling in the far distance* Hewro?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 23, 2018)

*Otters squeaking*

Time for me to take the dog to the park here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> *Otters squeaking*
> 
> Time for me to take the dog to the park here.


Have fun!!! Dont go swim in the lake!


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 23, 2018)

Um........ Hi guys?


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm already shaking in anxiety, tbh.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

You're fine dude. Happy to see you here! <3


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 23, 2018)

So like... What goes on here?


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 23, 2018)

*dances with Kopatropa*

Don't mind me, I'm weird. Chill out tho :3


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 23, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> *dances with Kopatropa*
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm weird. Chill out tho :3


OHMYGOD!! I'm weird, too!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

This stuff. We just mess with eachother. If you don't want to carry a conversation you can always just take a backseat and poke commentary at other people's conversations. That's usually what I do. :3


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

You drawing anything lately? You seem pretty productive usually. Definitely more than I am. I got months and months without doing anything worth mentioning.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 23, 2018)

Ye, I made some stuff I'm genuinely proud of recently.

www.furaffinity.net: Red's Trio by Kopatropa

www.furaffinity.net: Is it still soccer season? by Kopatropa


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

Can you draw me something?


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 23, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Can you draw me something?


Whatcha got for me?


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

Can you draw my character his colors are green and gold


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 23, 2018)

Heck, I would, but I'm not taking requests right now. I'm focusing on commission work.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

Oh ok


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Ye, I made some stuff I'm genuinely proud of recently.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Red's Trio by Kopatropa
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Is it still soccer season? by Kopatropa


Oh my gosh! <3 Teh pokemans.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh my gosh! <3 Teh pokemans.


Ye. I want Smash 5 to come out NOW!!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

I got out of the Nintendo stuff after Wii betrayed the hardcore gamers. They seem to be catering to the classics a little better these days. Smash was definitely one of the funner franchises.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2018)

24 fucking alerts. Jesus y'all.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> 24 fucking alerts. Jesus y'all.


Just means we like you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi Furries!!! What's everyfur up to tonight?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hi Furries!!! What's everyfur up to tonight?



Only one topic exists now Okami... It is growing stronger by the moment.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Only one topic exists now Okami... It is growing stronger by the moment.


What topic is that?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

The Murrsuit topic. It has eaten everyone. I barely escaped with my life.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The Murrsuit topic. It has eaten everyone. I barely escaped with my life.


Don't go in those threads. You'll catch something!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The Murrsuit topic. It has eaten everyone. I barely escaped with my life.


Crazy Furries and their fetishes!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

I think @Mikazuki Marazhu  is trying to give me one of those things you're warning me about.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I think @Mikazuki Marazhu  is trying to give me one of those things you're warning me about.


Yeah. He tends to do that. I don't know what happened to his polar bear friend.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I think @Mikazuki Marazhu  is trying to give me one of those things you're warning me about.


>Marazhu
>Giving People Weird Fetishes

All in the days work! No need to thank me! It my sworn duty to be of service!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

I have enough weird fetishes mang. I collect them like stamps these days.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 23, 2018)

@Yakamaru @Infrarednexus 

Ayyyeee I’m gonna be a bit late to movie night qwq

Last minute thing suddenly came up. Tell everyone I’m sorry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Marazhu
> >Giving People Weird Fetishes
> 
> All in the days work! No need to thank me! It my sworn duty to be of service!


Mika, what happened to the polar bear you were paling around with? He was a nice bear.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mika, what happened to the polar bear you were paling around with? He was a nice bear.



He’s mostly on discord with us


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Ginza said:


> @Yakamaru @Infrarednexus
> 
> Ayyyeee I’m gonna be a bit late to movie night qwq
> 
> Last minute thing suddenly came up. Tell everyone I’m sorry


Movie night? You watch movies with Yaka and Red?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Ginza said:


> @Yakamaru @Infrarednexus
> 
> Ayyyeee I’m gonna be a bit late to movie night qwq
> 
> Last minute thing suddenly came up. Tell everyone I’m sorry


Wut muvee?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Movie night? You watch movies with Yaka and Red?


Discord.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Movie night? You watch movies with Yaka and Red?



With our little server :3 We’re hosting our first movie night! Matter of fact, it’s polar bear who is streaming it


----------



## Ginza (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wut muvee?
> 
> Discord.



Fantastic Mr.Fox

You’re invited ;33


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Fantastic Mr.Fox


I love that movie...


----------



## Ginza (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I love that movie...



Go watch!! It’s starting in 30 some minutes I believe


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mika, what happened to the polar bear you were paling around with? He was a nice bear.


I locked him in the playground in my basement. He's now screaming my name, begging me to join him :V

Now where did I put my paddle..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

FAF is home. Discord is discord.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Go watch!! It’s starting in 30 some minutes I believe


At dang ass work.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> At dang ass work.


Sorry, Sheep. Workin on a Saturday ALWAYS sucks!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Open chat just gets left out anymore!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Where's all the Furries!?!


----------



## Ginza (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where's all the Furries!?!



Hell


Jk, missed you Okami!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Hell
> 
> 
> Jk, missed you Okami!!


Hey Ginza! Are you watching the movie now? Got quiet in here.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where's all the Furries!?!



What furries?


----------



## Ginza (Jun 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Ginza! Are you watching the movie now? Got quiet in here.



Yes :3 I’m enjoying it lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 24, 2018)

I missed movie night. Sorry, Gin-chan. D:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 24, 2018)

I was wallowing in self loathing. My usual weekend.

EDIT: Just realized I could improve my signature line.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I was wallowing in self loathing. My usual weekend.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I could improve my signature line.


Is it... is it improved yet?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Ah.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Mine's outdated I guess...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 24, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I was wallowing in self loathing. My usual weekend.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I could improve my signature line.





 

Keep fighting :V


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 24, 2018)

Holy fishmolly SGDQ has just started

I am H-Y-P-E-D


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 24, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Holy fishmolly SGDQ has just started
> 
> I am H-Y-P-E-D


a l l o f t h e y e s. Except I have to work :/


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 24, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> a l l o f t h e y e s. Except I have to work :/



FeelsBadMan


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm gonna miss Spyro q.q


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 24, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> I'm gonna miss Spyro q.q



Aw man... I know you can always watch it again later with the VODs but it's never quite the same is it?


----------



## Joni (Jun 24, 2018)

So, what's going on here?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 24, 2018)

Moo!


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 24, 2018)

Quack!?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone want to play video games together? Because I'm bored.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

I just posted some bitch smoking crack by accident in some other thread.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just posted some bitch smoking crack by accident in some other thread.


What?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

You fuckin' heard me. Or... read my post correctly.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

Omae wa mou shindeiru


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 24, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Omae wa mou shindeiru


baka


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Wish I had some crack now. I got addicted to crack guys. Have you got any crack?


























I like crack.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wish I had some crack now. I got addicted to crack guys. Have you got any crack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some good street crack.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Waiting for butts now...


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wish I had some crack now. I got addicted to crack guys. Have you got any crack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Egh, it aint a butt picture but I really like Dave Chappelle.





























And crack!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Waiting for butts now...


Why wait for butts when the internet gives you instant visual access to millions of butts?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

Because they are inevitable. I bide my time for the butts.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 24, 2018)

Did someone say Butt?​


----------



## Rant (Jun 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Because they are inevitable. I bide my time for the butts.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2018)

While you guys obsess over butts, I, an intellectual, prefer abdomens.


----------



## Rant (Jun 24, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> While you guys obsess over butts, I, an intellectual, prefer abdomens.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2018)

Rant said:


>


Those designs make me greatly uncomfortable.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 24, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> While you guys obsess over butts, I, an intellectual, prefer abdomens.


Too bad the navel doesn't go deep enough :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Those designs make me greatly uncomfortable.


Yeah me too. Someone out there was like: "Fucking yesssssss!" when they made that.


----------



## Rant (Jun 24, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Those designs make me greatly uncomfortable.


That's from the anime/manga Terra Formars where cockroaches evolved and are trying to wipe out humans


----------



## Rant (Jun 24, 2018)

Me, causing discomfort where ever I go.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Too bad the navel doesn't go deep enough :V


There are many implications in this sentence..


----------



## Ginza (Jun 24, 2018)

Rant said:


> Me, causing discomfort where ever I go.



Where did you get my old yearbook photos :V


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

Fos los hi tinvaak do? 


(What are you talk of)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 24, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> There are many implications in this sentence..


Want me to be more explicit? V:


----------



## Rant (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Want me to be more explicit? V:



... uh, nah, I'm good

*backs away*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2018)

Rant said:


>




 Thank you Japan for being a cunt


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

Language


----------



## Rant (Jun 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34650 Thank you Japan for being a cunt


Holy shit you live in Japan and can't watch anime?!?!


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

Language


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Language


Some crude language is allowed here, no need to make a post every time someone uses one.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

Force of habit sorry


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 25, 2018)

You're welcome.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 25, 2018)

I fear no man but.. That thing.....




It scares me.

T-Spins are hard as hell to setup sometimes.


----------



## AreninCovarn (Jun 25, 2018)

r u talkin about tetris??


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2018)

AreninCovarn said:


> r u talkin about tetris??


Tetris is technically the game that sold the most :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh my god

You guys


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> While you guys obsess over butts, I, an intellectual, prefer abdomens.


I’m more of a leg person myself.  Nice calves ftw


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m more of a leg person myself.  Nice calves ftw


I know you like this :V


Spoiler: Chick Bear


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

But I’m the weird furry that’s not turned on by furries lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> But I’m the weird furry that’s not turned on by furries lol


Tsk! Wasted chick bear :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tsk! Wasted chick bear :V


I had a character a long time ago that was used highly inappropriately in a way that was not approved by me so I take steps to make sure that doesn’t happen again lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010306836371857408
This is terrible. T_T
Who're Russians here? Please save him! T_T


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 25, 2018)

Part if me wants an excuse to post "Over There", the other part of me isn't blowing free flyer miles when cashap exists.

Also I'm broke.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


Pawsome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Good morning Furries!


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

Drem Yol Lok


(Greetings)


----------



## Rabbtit (Jun 25, 2018)

What's goodiebags honeydip?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Well it is hot as hell outside with near 100% humidity! Like a fuckin sauna!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Bye for now Furries.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

Today sucks


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Drem Yol Lok
> 
> 
> (Greetings)


I feel like you’ll appreciate this


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

Very much


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

The best one imo is Cicero calling the gay sex hotline


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 25, 2018)

I hear this is where all the cool kids hangout.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I hear this is where all the cool kids hangout.


Someone told you wrong, buddy.  This is the furfag table but we have lots of extra seats


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Someone told you wrong, buddy.  This is the furfag table but we have lots of extra seats


Eh, close enough.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 25, 2018)

We spend most of our time seeing who can be the most convincing walrus by stabbing our gums with pretzel sticks


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 25, 2018)

Sounds like it would make a good YouTube video.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> We spend most of our time seeing who can be the most convincing walrus by stabbing our gums with pretzel sticks



It's going to be me!  I've got the whiskers and the fish breath...


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>



Epic


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Buenos diaz Furries! Howl is everyfur today!?!


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m great


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 25, 2018)

Having a break from work with some rice, soy, pasta, mashed potatoes, farofa and grape juice!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Having a break from work with some rice, soy, pasta, mashed potatoes, farofa and grape juice!


Looks tasty! I am gonna broil some fish and shrimp and rice for dinner.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Its about to storm like hell here.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 25, 2018)

Recife is a somewhat windy city and I always found that exciting. There was this 80 km/h storm that stroke us and I would laugh a lot at the power going out, the loud noises and flying papers. But then I went to see the damage in the streets.

We're not used to that. I barely can imagine how it feels like to be in a hurricane-friendly region :<


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Today sucks
> 
> View attachment 34680


Lmao I have that app too! WTForcast never fails to make me feel like an inferior being lol


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey, you guys remember the Doge incident?


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

What doge incident?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh damn, you weren’t around for it! See, a few months ago a bunch of Doge accounts popped up (Doge1, Doge2, etc. SparkleDoge, TacticalDoge, and A LOT MORE) and spammed the website. Most likely it was one of our own, pointing out why we need more moderators here.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Having a smoke while food cooks.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 26, 2018)

Who to harass today? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 26, 2018)

You know what is boring? RUNNING THE SAME BLOODY MISSION ON WARFRAME 30 TIMES TO GET DYE!


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You know what is boring? RUNNING THE SAME BLOODY MISSION ON WARFRAME 30 TIMES TO GET DYE!




Just gonna give you a happy little pat... 

*pats your head*

You are now happier. The dye cometh.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You know what is boring? RUNNING THE SAME BLOODY MISSION ON WARFRAME 30 TIMES TO GET DYE!


Try doing it 100 times in a row. Welcome to Warframe farming. :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Try doing it 100 times in a row. Welcome to Warframe farming. :V


Don't get me started, RNG was being an absolute bastard when I was trying to get hydroid. At least the dye is a guaranteed drop.


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Don't get me started, RNG was being an absolute bastard when I was trying to get hydroid. At least the dye is a guaranteed drop.


When I started the game I had my heart dead set on unlocking mesa, which as you know requires a LOT OF WORK to even get to that point, I grinded through the game, put 100 hours into it, had help from experienced friends, just to get the parts...

Warframe takes a huge investment of your time and pays little back...
*SO WHY DO I LOVE IT SO MUCH?!?*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 26, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> When I started the game I had my heart dead set on unlocking mesa, which as you know requires a LOT OF WORK to even get to that point, I grinded through the game, put 100 hours into it, had help from experienced friends, just to get the parts...
> 
> Warframe takes a huge investment of your time and pays little back...
> *SO WHY DO I LOVE IT SO MUCH?!?*


My dream has always been to have the Lanka Sniper rifle, and after multiple years I finally do. I'm trying to make my new dojo nice for all my IRL friends.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 26, 2018)

I thought this was where the cool kids hangout, but I was corrected. Is this where the losers hangout?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 26, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I thought this was where the cool kids hangout, but I was corrected. Is this where the losers hangout?



The majority value of things I own is tied up in Warhammer 40,000 models. T-T


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The majority value of things I own is tied up in Warhammer 40,000 models. T-T


Now I understand.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 26, 2018)

Back from work.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 26, 2018)

\^w^/ Was work fun?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey yall!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

Im cheating the system and taking ten days off next month(but I’m really only taking four vacation days, the rest are my other days off tee hee)  Maybe I’ll use that time to barricade myself in my apartment with rations and try to quit smoking.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> _rations_


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

Literally possibly just MREs and ramen noodles


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

Lol wtf


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m gonna kick this habit and save my fuckin lungs I swear it

Still gonna get high tho


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

<3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

Brb changing my sona to Towelie


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

Towelie is perfect.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

Ur a towel >:V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

I need to get caught up with SP. Last I saw was the season finale with PC Principal. That show never peaked.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

Dang.  I’m not even that caught up lol.  I think the last consecutive episode I watched was the PS4 vs Xbox 1 duel


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

I regret staying up this late... I have to pack for a flight AND come into work an hour early.

I die now.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

Just allow your exhaustion to go so low that it slingshots you back around into slaphappy second wind


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

You mean delirium. That's not going to be conducive to my workday.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

Three and a half shots of espresso directly to your carotid artery?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

Well I'm a professional piss-maker these days. Rockstars are my vice of choice. Probably worse than cigarettes to be honest.

My plan tonight was to pull an all nighter and literally just pound them until the end of the day until my flight where I would then get the most uncomfortable, sweaty, next-to-a-fat-fuck sleep of my life.

I just edited that post probably at least 8 times. I think I'm satisfied now.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

I actually made a “Shock Jockey” energy cocktail one time.  One 5 hour shot, a Monster, a Red Bull, and just enough lemonade to taste.  My heart literally hurt that day I thought I was really gonna die lol


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

Maybe I'll draw. Dongding's skirt is stumping me lol.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

POODLE SKIRT

OFF TO THE SOCK HOP WITH THAT BAD BITCH ON


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

He's just going to be obscenely misfortunate once I get his story arc going. Let's just say I'm driving a tractor trailer with a full load of fetishes that are about to hit him head on.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> \^w^/ Was work fun?


HAHAHAHAHAHA*NO*!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> head on




apply directly to the forehead


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

That one made me paranoid Hal Johnson and Joanne Macleod were around the corner plotting their next routine. Evilly.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm going to go get 2 hours and 34 minutes of sleep now... Hopefully I made people getting up and reviewing the chat uncomfortable enough. I like sideways stares.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm going to go get 2 hours and 34 minutes of sleep now... Hopefully I made people getting up and reviewing the chat uncomfortable enough. I like sideways stares.




I find myself pondering if they count.. well.. them... as they sleep.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> apply directly to the forehead


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 27, 2018)

Must.....go.....to.......work......arghhhhhhhh.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Must.....go.....to.......work......arghhhhhhhh.


I'll be there before you. Blah.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 27, 2018)

Yet another run on stellaris made infinitely less fun by fucking space pirates becoming a mid game crisis.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

THIS IS SPARTA


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 27, 2018)

I feel like I get less sleep on my days off than I do during my work week...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 27, 2018)

Propably like me you want to utilize it as much as you can


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 27, 2018)

To stop overpopulation, we can do one of three things. Legally oblige citizens to use birth control pills DAILY(This would also be convenient for some females/anyone with a uterus, because it stops periods), we could make and entire generation gay, or we could massacre a few countries. (This may also stop global warming, due to all the bodies growing cold.)


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 27, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> To stop overpopulation, we can do one of three things. Legally oblige citizens to use birth control pills DAILY(This would also be convenient for some females/anyone with a uterus, because it stops periods), we could make and entire generation gay, or we could massacre a few countries. (This may also stop global warming, due to all the bodies growing cold.)


Where do I sign!?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 27, 2018)

We don't have an overpopulation problem, and won't so long as societies continue to complete the demographic transition, which assumes technological and social development continue.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Sparta


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> We don't have an overpopulation problem, and won't so long as societies continue to complete the demographic transition, which assumes technological and social development continue.


Bro wow ur a smart/serious person lol
I was just making a dark joke lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 27, 2018)

Awooo


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooo


AAAAAAWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *click* sorry my alarm went off wut were u sayin


----------



## Simo (Jun 27, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> To stop overpopulation, we can do one of three things. Legally oblige citizens to use birth control pills DAILY(This would also be convenient for some females/anyone with a uterus, because it stops periods), we could make and entire generation gay, or we could massacre a few countries. (This may also stop global warming, due to all the bodies growing cold.)



Options 1 and 2 sound good! Oddly, the US military actually looked into making a spray/chemical that would make the enemy 'gay'; then, presumably, they'd be too busy to fight. It didn't happen, but was actually considered. So maybe #2 is possible 

www.theguardian.com: Air force looked at spray to turn enemy gay

Also, hi there, @Okami_No_Heishi and also @bhutrflai , if yer around here!


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Divine ball of power


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

Kamehameha! Pew!


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Divine shield


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 27, 2018)

Its so hot outside that the rubber mats on the back of the fuel truck at work melted, and stuck to the truck.  I had to pry them off lol.  

I hate summer.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Galalick gun


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

Special dur dur dur beam cannon.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Kame hame Haa


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

Quick shoot lasers at the catbee pew pew pew! Die!


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Divine shield


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

No. You protect the catbee. Why? He is the last of his kind and they must *ALL* be exterminated! PEW PEW PEW!


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Divine reflection


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

Fuckin'... hate you.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 27, 2018)

Evening! How’s everyone been?


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Jim cracking dandy


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

Flying home today! >X3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 27, 2018)

How have I been? Well I don't know, that's a deep existential thought there. All I can tell you is that I've 'been' up to a certain point in the past where I did not have consciousness.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Options 1 and 2 sound good! Oddly, the US military actually looked into making a spray/chemical that would make the enemy 'gay'; then, presumably, they'd be too busy to fight. It didn't happen, but was actually considered. So maybe #2 is possible
> 
> www.theguardian.com: Air force looked at spray to turn enemy gay
> 
> Also, hi there, @Okami_No_Heishi and also @bhutrflai , if yer around here!


Lmao Straight B’Gone


----------



## Simo (Jun 27, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Lmao Straight B’Gone



We need to market this, in a 12 Oz. aerosol can.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> We need to market this, in a 12 Oz. aerosol can.



Can skunks be genetically engineered to spray it?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

SSJ IS ON! BEST BEHAVIOR GUYS!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> We need to market this, in a 12 Oz. aerosol can.


Spray cans have me suspicious...


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Oooh the flamethrower!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> SSJ IS ON! BEST BEHAVIOR GUYS!


Fuck the police..  

Jk guys :V respect authority to a degree


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

*Cradles and rocks self, traumatized.*
He'll be gone soon.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Cradles and rocks self, traumatized.*
> He'll be gone soon.


I got banned multiple times :V grow some balls OwO grow balls


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Super fireball *fireball turns blue then throws it*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 27, 2018)

Between the stupidity at work and stupidity on this site my ability to be nice died for a moment. I need a drink or five.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Between the stupidity at work and stupidity on this site my ability to be nice died for a moment. I need a drink or five.


Here, have some Rum!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here, have some Rum!


Cheers!!


----------



## Paprika (Jun 28, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Now I kinda want pizza :<


That's GAY


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 28, 2018)

Paprika said:


> That's GAY


You're the one to talk :V


----------



## Paprika (Jun 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're the one to talk :V


The only thing I'm gay for is likes ;3


----------



## Dongding (Jun 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OwO grow balls


No...

Edit: Also I'm home safe now. My plane never crashed.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 28, 2018)

Paprika said:


> That's GAY



Not as gay as you ;3


----------



## Paprika (Jun 28, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Not as gay as you ;3


I'll bite you >;V


----------



## Mach (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey guys. What are you up?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello. I'm well. How are you?


----------



## Ginza (Jun 28, 2018)

Paprika said:


> I'll bite you >;V



Please do Mommy :V


----------



## Mach (Jun 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hello. I'm well. How are you?



I am on vacation and with family. I can not complain. How are you this morning?


----------



## Mach (Jun 28, 2018)

Paprika said:


> I'll bite you >;V





Ginza said:


> Please do Mommy :V


What is going on with you two?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 28, 2018)

Mach said:


> I am on vacation and with family. I can not complain. How are you this morning?



I'm quite well, thank you. :3


----------



## Paprika (Jun 28, 2018)

Mach said:


> What is going on with you two?


OWO


----------



## Ginza (Jun 28, 2018)

Mach said:


> What is going on with you two?



I’m a degenerate :3


----------



## Dongding (Jun 28, 2018)

Weeeeell I'm done with teh refugee thread lol.


----------



## Mach (Jun 28, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm quite well, thank you. :3


I just learned about seafood dish called mahi mahi. It is supposed to be the steak of seafood, so I am intrigued enough to see if I can order for dinner someplace. I like enjoying new cuisine on vacation, so I am looking forward to this.


Dongding said:


> Weeeeell I'm done with teh refugee thread lol.


It is best to pick and choose threads. If somebody is not being actively harmed or denigrated, I do not usually post on political threads. Misha can handle that.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 28, 2018)

Mach said:


> I just learned about seafood dish called mahi mahi. It is supposed to be the steak of seafood, so I am intrigued enough to see if I can order for dinner someplace. I like enjoying new cuisine on vacation, so I am looking forward to this.
> 
> It is best to pick and choose threads. If somebody is not being actively harmed or denigrated, I do not usually post on political threads. Misha can handle that.



I think I may have heard of that. Not entirely sure though. There's a lot of seafood out here on the coast.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 28, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Evening! How’s everyone been?


My family found my Yaoi.


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

Mach said:


> I just learned about seafood dish called mahi mahi. It is supposed to be the steak of seafood, so I am intrigued...



oh, that is one tasty fish, a bit between swordfish and something lighter, with more give, like sea bass, mild


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My family found my Yaoi.



Ow. Well, you're still on the internet, that's hopeful, & hope they didn't flip out too bad, if they did.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi folks! I'm pretty tipsy now!



KiaraTC said:


> My family found my Yaoi.



Wassat?

Edit: Oh, bleh, wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 28, 2018)

I think I'm going to go to bed now that I have had alcohol, calmed down, and started the building process for my new rocket launcher in Warframe. Also, I did a bunch of work writing guidelines for how I'm going to differentiate factions in a mech tabletop game I'm working on.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ow. Well, you're still on the internet, that's hopeful, & hope they didn't flip out too bad, if they did.


NOo my paper yaoi
if they found my internet yaoi i'd die from my history xD


----------



## Dongding (Jun 28, 2018)

What's a god damn Yaoi??


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What's a god damn Yaoi??



I think it's like

Japanese erotica or something? Idk. *drinks more 20% alcohol wine*


----------



## Dongding (Jun 28, 2018)

Oh. Have they explained the cats and the bees yet? They ought to know to expect something like that eventually.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What's a god damn Yaoi??


DongDing interested what is Yaoi?
Drop your pants and bend over, I'll show you what it means :V


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 28, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What's a god damn Yaoi??


Guy x Guy anime pornography
Yuri is the opposite


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 28, 2018)

Paprika said:


> That's GAY


:V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> if they found my internet yaoi i'd die from my history xD


Ur not alone :l


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 28, 2018)

Tanabata Time: Write your wish on a talisman and hang it on the tree







Mine is the green talisman and it reads: "Good Health to all my furry friends"


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

Wondering if I should declare July Otter Spanking Month...or maybe Bear Spanking Month. April was Fox Spanking Month; May was for Wolves...June is Dragon and scaled critters.....might have to do a poll!


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 28, 2018)

July sounds good for bears.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 28, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> July sounds good for bears.


Thank my good sir. July is the month of my birth :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2018)

What is going on during this afternoon, fuzzbutts?

Doing good, I hope?


----------



## Ginza (Jun 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What is going on during this afternoon, fuzzbutts?
> 
> Doing good, I hope?



I’m doing well, just tired. Though that’s not unusual for me 

How are you? Good I hope :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I’m doing well, just tired. Though that’s not unusual for me
> 
> How are you? Good I hope :3


That's good to hear, love.

Ye, it's going great here. This week I might hit my actual weight goal, despite it having been the goal for the past month. Just need to NOT eat/drink a lot of shit.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:
			
		

> What is going on during this afternoon, fuzzbutts?



I haven’t decided yet. I can’t choose between Civ V, Galactic Civs III, or Rift. What are you up to?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 28, 2018)

heller y'all i'm feelin' all Darius Rucker yee yee haw up in this hayloft or whatever


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m Jim cracking dandy


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 28, 2018)

Many questions, none answered.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This week I might hit my actual weight goal,


Jynx! Jynx! Jynx! Jynx! Jynx!  >:U


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Jynx! Jynx! Jynx! Jynx! Jynx!  >:U


You know you can't have enough of my vikingness.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Take me to Asgard


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I haven’t decided yet. I can’t choose between Civ V, Galactic Civs III, or Rift. What are you up to?


Tried GalCiv II? It's IMO better than GalCiv III.

I'd go for Civ V tho. Empire building is always fun. 

Currently I am at work. Sneaking in a few minutes here and there.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah, I was thinking Civ V, too. Gotta love those extra resources in Russia. And I haven’t tried the second Galactic Civ, but I’ll check it out!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 28, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Take me to Asgard


Ass-guard :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Yeah, I was thinking Civ V, too. Gotta love those extra resources in Russia. And I haven’t tried the second Galactic Civ, but I’ll check it out!


Oh yeah. xD

I was a fan of Napoleon pre-last expansion. That extra culture before Steam Engine was <3. 

Now he's kinda.. Useless. The better bonuses are gone.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 28, 2018)

Final exam is tomorrow, looking forward to all the free time after that.


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

Well...looks like July is gonna be Bear Spanking Month! Gotta make a final decision, but I think it's a good idea, as bears might even be bare, in the heat.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank goodness dragon month is almost over. My bottom can only take so much.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

Is there a month for hugging?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 28, 2018)

There should be


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 28, 2018)

@Simo, how about adding a hug month?


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> @Simo, how about adding a hug month?


Yes, I would appreciate that ^w^


----------



## LupusFamilia (Jun 28, 2018)

unbeleivable this place is still active.
Also, unbeleivable youre still here, Yakamaru.
Actually half if this day is unbelievable.
yay long live endorphines ~


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> @Simo, how about adding a hug month?



Hugs???? But furries _always_ do that! But it is an idea...though I'll add some tickling months, first.


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hugs???? But furries _always_ do that! But it is an idea...though I'll add some tickling months, first.


As long as we go ahead with my suggestion of renaming all Saturdays to "*Pat*urdays" I'm on board


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 28, 2018)

And don't get me started on Fursdays...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wondering if I should declare July Otter Spanking Month...or maybe Bear Spanking Month. April was Fox Spanking Month; May was for Wolves...June is Dragon and scaled critters.....might have to do a poll!



I'm not sure there are enough otters around to fill a whole month.  Plus, we otters live blameless lives!


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm not sure there are enough otters around to fill a whole month.  Plus, we otters live blameless lives!



You'd certainly be kept very busy! And blameless, huh?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 28, 2018)

Yep, clean-living pillars of the community, to the last otter!  
(Gotta dash and play silly free jazz, back later...)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tanabata Time: Write your wish on a talisman and hang it on the tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Food and shelter for all.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 28, 2018)

Shit I fucked up you guys. I'm back in that Refugees topic...


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ur not alone :l


Oh nooo xD


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hugs???? But furries _always_ do that! But it is an idea...though I'll add some tickling months, first.


How about bite month?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 28, 2018)

how to aux cord in an '09 Toyota Corolla??


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 28, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> how to aux cord in an '09 Toyota Corolla??


Get a bluetooth speaker and some duct tape?


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 29, 2018)

I am very bored, ugh


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh if anyone could help me study for my drivers test, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh if anyone could help me study for my drivers test, it would be much appreciated!


Step 1: Turn on Car
Step 2: hold down cluth
Step 3: release safety break
Step 4: hit the pedal to the metal
Step 5: abruptly release cluth
Step 6: Watch as you go 200MPH
Step 7: Panic
Step 8: Scream like a little bitch
Step 9: Drive off Grand Canyon
Step 10: Burn to ashes
Step 11: People pitty over your corpes and gave you a driver's license as a tribute for your efforts


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Step 1: Turn on Car
> Step 2: hold down cluth
> Step 3: release safety break
> Step 4: hit the pedal to the metal
> ...


Lmao
No


----------



## modfox (Jun 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Careful for the drug fox!


me


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 29, 2018)

*rocking in corner, quietly humming happy birthday to themself*


----------



## Mach (Jun 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *rocking in corner, quietly humming happy birthday to themself*


Happy Birthday and I wish you many more!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 29, 2018)

So I took Tide, my cat character, and turned her into a human(?) character who wears a mask that looks like Tides face. I don’t even have a fursona anymore.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 29, 2018)

Mach said:


> Happy Birthday and I wish you many more!


Thank you, Cheetah person!
See I’m good at talking to people! ;-; *single tear*


----------



## Mach (Jun 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Thank you, Cheetah person!
> See I’m good at talking to people! ;-; *single tear*


The name is Mach. 

Who said you were not good at talking to people?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 29, 2018)

Mach said:


> The name is Mach.
> 
> Who said you were not good at talking to people?


Oh I know lol I was just joking around, but really thanks! X3


----------



## Mach (Jun 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh I know lol I was just joking around, but really thanks! X3


No worries. What are you doing for your birthday?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 29, 2018)

Mach said:


> No worries. What are you doing for your birthday?


Ehhhhh I actually don’t know.... I hope this is one of those days where I walk out my door and get covered in prank balloons lol. But yeah idk


----------



## Mach (Jun 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ehhhhh I actually don’t know.... I hope this is one of those days where I walk out my door and get covered in prank balloons lol. But yeah idk


Well, I hope you have fun. The balloon shower sounds fun, though.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *rocking in corner, quietly humming happy birthday to themself*



Happy Birthday Wolfoxe :>

And morning everyone else


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *rocking in corner, quietly humming happy birthday to themself*


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
If I were a guy rn i'd totally flirt with you! lol


----------



## Simo (Jun 29, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan

Happy Birthday! Go!


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 29, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan


----------



## Joni (Jun 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh if anyone could help me study for my drivers test, it would be much appreciated!


I don't know if it's like in Germany were you have 1500 questions. But just LEARN. I was very inconsequent because I had exams at this time.  The next big issues was that both driving Instructors were just horrible. The first wars totally unreliable. I hadn't driving lessons for a moth sometimes. And on top of this, he used excuses like he could have zika virus. And as I came to the other one I noticed that the first driving instructor taught me not enough. The second driving instructor was just mental stress. He was so strict and after every driving lesson I was so sweaty and so down because of that. I really had doubt if I'm able to drive a car at all.  So, for me it was a total disaster.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 29, 2018)

Pizza is the best food ever and anyone that disagrees are just haters.


----------



## Joni (Jun 29, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan has birthday??? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 29, 2018)

@WolfoxeCrevan


----------



## Dongding (Jun 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> If I were a guy rn i'd totally flirt with you! lol


Are we... are we fucking kiddingz right now?

First Ginza is a minor, then Quiet is a girl and not a boy at all. Now you're a girl too? Why am I so bad on picking up on things? 3': I don't like change.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

My final is today. Starts in two hours.

Also, happy birthday!


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My final is today. Starts in two hours.
> 
> Also, happy birthday!



Gooood luuuuuck! What subject is it in?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> Gooood luuuuuck! What subject is it in?


Statistics


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 29, 2018)

Oooh, I do like maths :>


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> Oooh, I do like maths :>


I wish I did too


----------



## modfox (Jun 29, 2018)

......................._______
...................../.|.-.-.-.-.-.|
..................../..|.-.-.-.-.-.|
...................|...|.-.-.-.-.-.|
......_______.|__|.-.-.-.-.-.|_________
.../.|.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.- .-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.|
../..|.-.-.-.-.-..D.......E......U.....S.-.-.-.-|
.|...|__________.-.-.-.-.-._________|
.|./................/..|.-.-.V .-.-|................./
./________../....|-.-.-.-.-.-.|_______/
.................|.....|.-.-.U -.-|
.................|.....|.-.-.- .-.-.|
.................|.....|.-.-.L .-.-|
.................|.....|.-.-.- .-.-.|
.................|.....|.-.-.T .-.-|
.................|.....|.-.-... -.-.|
.................|.....|.-.-.- .-.-.|
.................|.....|.-.........-|
.................|.....|______|


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Woah, that’s pretty cool.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 29, 2018)

Good morning! You have a final in statistics? Good luck!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks. It starts in five minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 29, 2018)

Aw man my back is fucking killing me. After learning a rather long and complex soup, I have a all new respect for cooks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Aw man my back is fucking killing me. After learning a rather long and complex soup, I have a all new respect for cooks.


Yeah. Cooks are pretty badass. I stand in front of the stove for an hour and I ache. They do it all day every day!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thanks. It starts in five minutes.


Best of luck, Red!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Good morning! You have a final in statistics? Good luck!


Good morning!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't know how a person can become a cook. You run on essentially 99% passion. Like a starving artist but umm.. well, like hell there's a starving cook out there. What a stressful, unforgiving, underpaid job.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I don't know how a person can become a cook. You run on essentially 99% passion. Like a starving artist but umm.. well, like hell there's a starving cook out there. What a stressful unforgiving underpaid job.


Don't forget "no life". They are essentially married to their job.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 29, 2018)

We have cooks at camp where I work. They feed roughly 800 people daily multiple times a day and all anyone does is complain about the food. The food _is_ pretty tasteless sometimes but it's not like they get to pick what they serve. The meats are never under cooked, and they do a good job making sure the steaks are grilled the way you asked which genuinely impresses me considering how fast they shoot them out for so many different orders at once.

The staff are always screaming at each other lol. You can tell each and every one of them is ready to go off at any moment.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

my older sister is paid like 2 dollars an hour lol i wouldn't do that to save my life


----------



## Dongding (Jun 29, 2018)

And people wonder why there's spit in their food lol.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Cooks are pretty badass. I stand in front of the stove for an hour and I ache. They do it all day every day!


My sister runs a business as one, and both her and my mum used to work for someone else doing that for years. They always complained about their back, and it's not hard to see why.



Dongding said:


> And people wonder why there's spit in their food lol.



Moral of the story: don't complain, especially if it's a complex dish.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Wait wait wait listen to me listen to me *gets slammed into a pin art toy knocking me out* Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

well that was aesthetic


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

*peels off the pin art toy onto the floor still unconscious*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

*continues shopping*


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

*my tail gets hooked to your shopping cart somehow and I end up getting dragged across the floor*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

*abandons shopping cart and discreetly yeets self out of WalMart*


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

*I wake up wondering how I got outside*


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

What happened? *then I get hit in the butt with a tranquilizer dart* Ow  * I start to stumble* sleepy time *falls asleep on the ground* Zzzzzz


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 29, 2018)

Cooking is FUN. I could easily spend most of my day in the kitchen.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

rp to cooking in open chat, ahh what a day


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 29, 2018)

Holy moly tomorrow is my state exam MonkaS


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Holy moly tomorrow is my state exam MonkaS


Good luck! I'm sure you'll do exquisitely :>


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzzzz *still unconscious*


----------



## Dongding (Jun 29, 2018)

Kamehameha


----------



## Telnac (Jun 29, 2018)

Huh. The Universe is asleep. That explains a lot.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Holy moly tomorrow is my state exam MonkaS



Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Seems like everyone is having an exam this week.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Seems like everyone is having an exam this week.


Or being busy in general? It's Summer, so people are also out on vacation or possibly other stuff.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Or being busy in general? It's Summer, so people are also out on vacation or possibly other stuff.


True. I should spend what time I have left on a little vacation before next semester.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 29, 2018)

Well yeah, I'm kinda having a winter vacation right now. I forgot how cold my current location can be in contrast to my warm place.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 29, 2018)

Vacation?! Hah i wish i had one, i have just graduated the college and i start apprentinceship soon.
I just need to make sur i can book holiday for next November. It will be historical moment and i have to attend somewhere


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

I haven't had a vacation in a while. My last major one was in the Key Islands of Florida. It was nice enough weather to head to the beach. Beautiful water and the animals were so used to people the basically didn't care if you walked up to them. I got to pet a pigeon.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 29, 2018)

It's only 2 hours into my shift in retail and I'm already overwhelmed.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Zzzzzzz *still unconscious*


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 29, 2018)

*wakes you up*

Let's do the hula dance around the bonfire you helped me to light, dragon-dude!


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

*i roll over* five more minutes.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 29, 2018)

Ow, c'mon, I'm not your parent. *pulls you from the tail*

Heck. I'm so weak. .____.'


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

What are you guys doing?


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Zzzzzzzz*I'm still unconscious*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

You've slept in. Time to wake up.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 29, 2018)

I wanna play and he wants to sleep.

...Actually, I don't know either.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Zzzz * I pull the covers over my head*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Now your making me tired too.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

*you get hit with a tranquilizer dart*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Tranqs don't work on androids


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Tranqs don't work on androids


EMPs then >:V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's only 2 hours into my shift in retail and I'm already overwhelmed.


Just breath!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> EMPs then >:V


Like your new avi Panda!


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

*i have been hit with a tranquilizer dart.*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

The Universe said:


> *i have been hit with a tranquilizer dart.*


Poor universe!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

So! Howl is everyone? We are entertaining D&D aficionados!


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Zzzzzzz *i’m still unconscious*


----------



## Black Burn (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow.. Well.. Long time since I was here last time...


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

Then welcome back! ^w^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

And you too, Sass!


----------



## Black Burn (Jun 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And you too, Sass!


Hi Okami, how are you, yesterday it was my birthday but I celebrate it today.. Well.. At 2PM beacuse now it's 2AM, well Im pretty good since I finally have middle school and final tests after me, on final tests I was above average from most of subjects, and soon list will be published so I will know iifI was accepted to high school...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Almost hit a turtle on my way up the driveway. I found the poor thing hiding under my car.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Hi Okami, how are you, yesterday it was my birthday but I celebrate it today.. Well.. At 2PM beacuse now it's 2AM, well Im pretty good since I finally have middle school and final tests after me, on final tests I was above average from most of subjects, and soon list will be published so I will know iifI was accepted to high school...


Happy Birthday BB!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Bout to cook chicken on the grill for Alfredo!


----------



## Black Burn (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyway.. Im pretty tired so dobranoc


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

it's 8:41 my doods!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it's 8:41 my doods!!


8:01 down here. I guess your not that far away.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> 8:01 down here. I guess your not that far away.


are you central time?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> are you central time?


Yep

GMT 6 to be exact


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 29, 2018)

Guess who’s back 

Back again

Weed bear’s back

Tell a friend


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2018)

Going to Disneyland today :V


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Going to Disneyland today :V


lucky!!! I went to Disney World last year for my sister's graduation and there were Scottish street performers, and since i'm Scottish ish i crashed their dance party thing  hope ya have funnnn


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> lucky!!! I went to Disney World last year for my sister's graduation and there were Scottish street performers, and since i'm Scottish ish i crashed their dance party thing  hope ya have funnnn


Arigatou! I bet it was nice hanging out with fellow countrymen in a foreign land :V


----------



## Telnac (Jun 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> EMPs then >:V


Thankfully I'm impervious to those!  Electronic computers are so 21st century.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


Watch out! Our card got hacked when we went in Florida. Asshole in Hawaii ordering shit in L.A. !


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watch out! Our card got hacked when we went in Florida. Asshole in Hawaii ordering shit in L.A. !


I already paid my ticket in a convenience store "Family Mart" V:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I already paid my ticket in a convenience store "Family Mart" V:


Lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 29, 2018)

Demand to see Walt Disney’s frozen head.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2018)

It's so nice that family knows you're a gay furfag :V


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 29, 2018)

Go pro in a shell nut


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 29, 2018)

I had surgery today
I feel pain


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I had surgery today
> I feel pain


Sorry to hear. What happened?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I had surgery today
> I feel pain



Oh no! *offer hugs*


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 30, 2018)

What's up people!? Another weekend of night shifts!!  Kiara hope you're feeling better.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 30, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Demand to see Walt Disney’s frozen head.



Its not in Disneyland Japan. Its beneath Disney World Florida attached to a robot spider body where he can feed on Cuban children.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 30, 2018)

Okay wtf my cat is kneading my blanket like he normally does but now he’s like biting and chewing it?  Like there’s a tiddy there that’s gonna lactate or something


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I haven't had a vacation in a while. My last major one was in the Key Islands of Florida. It was nice enough weather to head to the beach. Beautiful water and the animals were so used to people the basically didn't care if you walked up to them. I got to pet a pigeon.


I know that feeling all to well. ;w;


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Sorry to hear. What happened?


Something about my mouth in the corners


BahgDaddy said:


> Oh no! *offer hugs*


*dosent want hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 30, 2018)

Anyway, I passed my state exam. FeelsGoodMan


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Anyway, I passed my state exam. FeelsGoodMan


Wrong thread :V


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wrong thread :V



I don't think so.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 30, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Something about my mouth in the corners



I didn't enjoy my wisdom teeth removal either.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 30, 2018)

I was annoyingly chill about it, and had a simple and easy removal.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

Pawpad said:


> I didn't enjoy my wisdom teeth removal either.


Urgh. Atleast you removed it. I haven't


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello people
or I should say furs


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Hello people
> or I should say furs


Sorry but they're neither :V


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry but they're neither :V


Were all just mater floating in space on a rock we call earth


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Were all just mater floating in space on a rock we call earth


But this rock has hotdogs and pr0n, and is thus my favorite.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> But this rock has hotdogs and pr0n, and is thus my favorite.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts.


Fuzzbutts huh?

What about FurBalls :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Fuzzbutts huh?
> 
> What about FurBalls :V


Dunno. I mean, could be a cute nickname for some felines, but eh.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dunno. I mean, could be a cute nickname for some felines, but eh.


tbh your right.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts.


Excluding scalies eh? Racist! >:U


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Excluding scalies eh? Racist! >:U


:V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 30, 2018)

Well that e_scale_ated quickly.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Well that e_scale_ated quickly.


Genius :V


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

Henlo 
How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## Klobria (Jun 30, 2018)

Fine! And ya?


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm very good thanks ^-^
I need to decide on something to do though


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm about to sleep


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

Differing timezone, or wildly out of sync sleep schedule? ;P


----------



## Klobria (Jun 30, 2018)

In France it's actually 1:08 PM


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2018)

Good lord. It's 13.09 here. :V


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

12:12 ^-^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Genius :V


No u. :V



Lunaris said:


> Henlo
> How's everyone doing this morning?


Doing pretty good. It's Saturday, so I am currently chilling with a Long Beach Ice Tea and some candy. Because Saturday. :3


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

That's the life 
I might hit summoner's rift after lunch but I really don't know whether its a good idea o-o


----------



## Klobria (Jun 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Good lord. It's 13.09 here. :V


But...but x)


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 30, 2018)

It's 4:30 am here


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> It's 4:30 am here


Go to bed? :V



Klobria said:


> But...but x)


Same timezone. xD

I'm a fellow Eurotrash.


----------



## Simo (Jun 30, 2018)

Yikes! Out running errands and it's already 90f at 10 AM...ouch. I eagerly await a return to my air conditioned den, a sub sandwich, potato salad...and some watermelon!


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

I need the winter back q.q


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 30, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> I need the winter back q.q


And during winter you'll want spring/summer back


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

Zzzzzzz*still unconscious*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm personally a Fall person. I love when the trees turn to all those nice colors.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Fuzzbutts huh?
> 
> What about FurBalls :V



Why you talking bout my fur balls.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Why you talking bout my fur balls.









You mean these?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 30, 2018)

With all this scare of asteroids no one ever stopped to think how it feels. 
I for one think asteroids get a bad rap. There they are, just floating through space minding their own business then *BAM*, a planet jumps out of nowhere and the asteroid is the one to get the blame?

Poor thing...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> With all this scare of asteroids no one ever stopped to think how it feels.
> I for one think asteroids get a bad rap. There they are, just floating through space minding their own business then *BAM*, a planet jumps out of nowhere and the asteroid is the one to get the blame?
> 
> Poor thing...


The media that works for NASA is always trying to make it look like it's the asteroids fault whenever a planet crashes into them. Many people still actually believe that an asteroid was responsible for the extinction of the dinosaurs thanks to those bigoted asteroid hating geologists in the corrupt science department.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You mean these?



*plays with them*


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> And during winter you'll want spring/summer back


Nah I actually like cold weather :>
I'm the sort of person that decides only to complain about one season per year


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

Zzzzzz *still unconscious*


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

*shakes you a bit*


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

Zzzzzz (check for a tranquilizer dart)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

*finds one and takes it out, then slaps you*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 30, 2018)

I've been listening to naughty songs most of the day. It's nice.


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

Ow what was that for? *i slap you back*


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey at least you’re awake now. Also...

*OOOWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

Sorry reflex *not watching where I’m going I smack into a window* smack! *i then slide down the glass onto the ground dazed* ow


----------



## Ginza (Jun 30, 2018)

Awooo!

How’s everyone eh?


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm back from work, time to win!! :>
Edit: Wait, this isn't Last Post Wins O_O


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

Wrong thread


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 30, 2018)

I just came back from my father's birthday party and this random guy GUARANTEED I'd get 1 billion transferred to my bank account, a yacht and a trip to Iceland. $_$


----------



## Ginza (Jun 30, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I just came back from my father's birthday party and this random guy GUARANTEED I'd get 1 billion transferred to my bank account, a yacht and a trip to Iceland. $_$



Sounds legit :V


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 30, 2018)

Is this where people go when they're bored?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)

I guess you could say that.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 30, 2018)

Night 2 out of 3. . .  coffee being prepped.


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I just came back from my father's birthday party and this random guy GUARANTEED I'd get 1 billion transferred to my bank account, a yacht and a trip to Iceland. $_$


I'm an optimist, so I hope you have fun! :>


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> I'm an optimist, so I hope you have fun! :>


I'm a pessimist, and I say getting a billion dollars transferred from a random guy, along with a yacht trip, sounds a little far fetched.

But you never know. Miracles do happen.


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm a pessimist, and I say getting a billion dollars transferred from a random guy, along with a yacht trip, sounds a little far fetched.
> 
> But you never know. Miracles do happen.


Perhaps ;P


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> Perhaps ;P


Still, if I was promised such an amazing gift from someone, I would be hoping it was true as well.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 1, 2018)

After watching a video on how Trump may have gained his fame through memes and into presidency, I don't know how to feel about that.

What a weird world we live in.

Added for context.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 1, 2018)

The idea that Trump gained his fame through memes is largely due to observation of a small subgroup of society and applying those observations to the larger whole, being the research a equivalent of a hasty generalization. Trump was able to to gain his major political push by keeping his political goals simple, and tailoring his speeches to his audience at the time. When he appealed to the center left he shifted left, when he appealed to the right he shifted right. He focused primarily on peoples fears, and offered an "outsider" to the current political sphere, despite himself being dining buddies with most of Washington and being involved in the same bankrolling practices as every other wealthy elite. His propaganda was succinct and approachable, not using intellectual and descriptive terms that would alienate the common person. He ran at a time when the republicans had already engendered fears of immigrants in their base and leveraged that. He appealed to the economically disadvantaged with promises to bring back manufacturing jobs a reverse de-industrialization when speaking in areas that have long felt abandoned by both parties' cores due to suffering worst under market shifts. He also used the deflationary tactic of decrying all negative news and information about him as being fake, which allowed those who might have doubts based on some of his beliefs to have their own idealized personal Trump, meaning that even those who might take moral umbrage at some of his statements and actions could immediately drown such fears under the buzz of the words "Fake News".

That said, lets try not to burn down open chat.
EDIT: I said after making a lengthy political statement.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Is this where people go when they're bored?


Pretty much yeah


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 1, 2018)

Yo I was just hangin’ out on Chatroulette(Bad idea, I know) and was dressed in full rainbow lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yo I was just hangin’ out on Chatroulette(Bad idea, I know) and was dressed in full rainbow lol


Is counting dicks to get to the sleep what the kids are doing nowadays? Back in my day we counted sheep.


----------



## Mach (Jul 1, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Is counting dicks to get to the sleep what the kids are doing nowadays? Back in my day we counted sheep.


What? I just come into Open Chat and this is what I see.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> After watching a video on how Trump may have gained his fame through memes and into presidency, I don't know how to feel about that.
> 
> What a weird world we live in.
> 
> Added for context.


OH ITS EMP LEMON! He loves to scream about how normies are culturally appropriating 4chan without using those words.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 1, 2018)

Inkspots <3 Iiii don't waaant to set the wuuuurld on firaaaah.

Anyways had an itch to draw. So I knocked out this character out of my head. She's been rattling around for awhile now. It's a WIP ;v


----------



## Kopatropa (Jul 1, 2018)

The furs are hyping again, and I plan to take advantage.

This hunk, Bubba.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 1, 2018)

Finished watching the video. It stretches the definition of what is a meme (which isn't hard because it was a loose term coined by Richard Dawkins in one of his worst works) but is actually one of EMPLEMON's better videos.

I DON'T WANNA DOUBLE POST SO EDIT:

There is a certain pervasive chill in partaking of too many works of H.P. Lovecraft, and to find one's language as affected as one Charles Dexter Ward....


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 1, 2018)

And so Summer Games Done Quick is over. I feel empty.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 1, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> The furs are hyping again, and I plan to take advantage.
> 
> This hunk, Bubba.
> 
> View attachment 34895


By all means yes :V
Jag vill ha din kuk i min feta bak :V


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> And so Summer Games Done Quick is over. I feel empty.


Now you can search up all the runners you liked and watch them directly :>


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 1, 2018)

Fnafcn is a meme game like holy shit


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

*gets hit in the butt with a tranquilizer dart* what was that? *starts to act drunk*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 1, 2018)

This land will burn forever


----------



## DocNonsense (Jul 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This land will burn forever


I  salute that optimism


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 1, 2018)

Homemade French onion soup with French bread and gruyere cheese. Magnifique!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 1, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> I  salute that optimism


>My avatar
>My face when the world is burning


----------



## Tyson De TideFox (Jul 1, 2018)

*hasnt moved out of bed for the last 15 hours*
send help


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 1, 2018)

That soup really hit the spot, and that pungent cheese just made it awesome.

I rate it 10/10.


----------



## Simo (Jul 1, 2018)

Tyson De TideFox said:


> *hasnt moved out of bed for the last 15 hours*
> send help



Ooooh, that's a pretty good while. What's your record? I think I 'hibernated' about 16 hours, once, getting up very briefly here and again for water, and such. Good thing to do on a day that is too hot. Or, too cold. Or, too rainy. Or...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 1, 2018)

So uh, what’s the standard protocol when someone who’s pseudo famous that you REALLY admire actually responds to your comment

Like maybe I’m making a big deal of it but like

I’m just still so shocked and flattered


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Who can I harass today? Nobody? Somebody? Please, anyone!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Who can I harass today? Nobody? Somebody? Please, anyone!


You can always harass me. I know how much you like me.
(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You can always harass me. I know how much you like me.
> (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


Robots are scary! I've seen some of the Terminator movies, I know your plan!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Robots are scary! I've seen some of the Terminator movies, I know your plan!


What are you talking about. We are completely harmless.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What are you talking about. We are completely harmless.


The horror! Have mercy!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> The horror! Have mercy!


Just give me some data and I'll leave you in peace!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just give me some data and I'll leave you in peace!


I have no data! Computers are hard! I thought you were supposed to artificial intelligence!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I have no data! Computers are hard! I thought you were supposed to artificial intelligence!


I am ^^


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I am ^^


But missing the intelligence part?


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

O O F


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

No. Bad.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

I’m invested in my memes.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

The only meme worth your time is the Spaghett one. Trust me, I'm a professional.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

We have to look after our memes for the sake of our future children.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

The world wouldn't be complete without Spaghett.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This land will burn forever


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> The world wouldn't be complete without Spaghett.


I never understood what it was about that meme that people liked so much.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I never understood what it was about that meme that people liked so much.


Well, you are a robot.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Well, you are a robot.


......Android


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> ......Android


Keep telling yourself that, it won't make it any easier.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Keep telling yourself that, it won't make it any easier.


You really are the best moron ever.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You really are the best moron ever.


I know, right? They never believe me.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 1, 2018)

some morons, like me, refuse to admit their moron-ness and continue to cower in fuzzy shame.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> some morons, like me, refuse to admit their moron-ness and continue to cower in fuzzy shame.


What would be a good term for that...?

Closeted morons?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> What would be a good term for that...?
> 
> Closeted morons?


seems legit, we'd better get some media attention


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> seems legit, we'd better get some media attention


Step 1: Make a Wikipedia page.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Ah Wikipedia. The source of choice for all high school students who are happy if they just pass the class.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Ah Wikipedia. The source of choice for all high school students who are happy if they just pass the class.


It's everybody's favourite source of information, no matter the truthfulness!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Ah Wikipedia. The source of choice for all high school students who are happy if they just pass the class.


or you can hop over to the Wikia subsite for all the fanpages and interact with a bunch of 12 year olds


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> or you can hop over to the Wikia subsite for all the fanpages and interact with a bunch of 12 year olds


They have fanpages for Wikapedia?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 1, 2018)

oh no!! Furrific is down!!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> They have fanpages for Wikapedia?


nonono they have like fangroups that have a wikia page for fan stuffs


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 1, 2018)

I visit this one pretty often:

onepiece.wikia.com: One Piece Wiki


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I visit this one pretty often:
> 
> onepiece.wikia.com: One Piece Wiki





Oakie-Dokie said:


> nonono they have like fangroups that have a wikia page for fan stuffs


Oh! That wikia. Now I know what your talking about.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh! That wikia. Now I know what your talking about.


yeah i float around these two awkwardly
BlogClan 2 Wikia
nightinthewoods.wikia.com: Night in the Woods Wiki


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> yeah i float around these two awkwardly
> BlogClan 2 Wikia
> nightinthewoods.wikia.com: Night in the Woods Wiki


I guess I have some exploring to do next time.


----------



## Simo (Jul 1, 2018)

Oooooof....walked 4 blocks to the store for cat food and some bird seed for my bird feeder and Yikes! 104 still...odd that feeling of being totally soaked in sweat. Why is it again people live in the south?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

I know the feeling. The humidity here in Arkansas is making it miserable. It just finished raining which means tomorrow will be incredibly hot.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I know the feeling. The humidity here in Arkansas is making it miserable. It just finished raining which means tomorrow will be incredibly hot.





Simo said:


> Oooooof....walked 4 blocks to the store for cat food and some bird seed for my bird feeder and Yikes! 104 still...odd that feeling of being totally soaked in sweat. Why is it again people live in the south?






It was 100+ degrees yesterday, so I'm enjoying every fucking raindrop right now.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 1, 2018)

I look forward to moving up North after I graduate so I won't have to deal with such brutal summers. I'd love to have a home in the woods in the mountains free of all the traffic noise and sirens.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 1, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It was 100+ degrees yesterday, so I'm enjoying every fucking raindrop right now.


It really is too damn hot


----------



## Shoiyo (Jul 1, 2018)

My therapist dumped me. 

Nobody wants me!!! *Weeps*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 1, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> My therapist dumped me.
> 
> Nobody wants me!!! *Weeps*


That's why you don't date your therapist.


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 2, 2018)

So this new user inboxed me and said 'Wanna trade pics? ' 
I responded: 'You realise i'm a minor and i'm not fucking retarted, riiight?'
I hate people sometimes


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So this new user inboxed me and said 'Wanna trade pics? '
> I responded: 'You realise i'm a minor and i'm not fucking retarted, riiight?'
> I hate people sometimes


If they are clearly a pedo then out them. If you think it was them not realizing and being fucking stupid then don't.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 2, 2018)

Made progress today :v been a slow day today.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2018)

Wag your tail in the air like you just don't care! *Wags*

Houston, we have lift-off.


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If they are clearly a pedo then out them. If you think it was them not realizing and being fucking stupid then don't.


It was a new account and their only post is their status that says 'Talk to me! '


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 2, 2018)

Also, follow me on twitter.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Also, follow me on twitter.


Shameless advertising :V


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Shameless advertising :V


why not XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> why not XD


Fine fine :V just continue to make memes.
Also follow me on Instagram :V


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fine fine :V just continue to make memes.
> Also follow me on Instagram :V



Want to join my free gift card giveaway!?!?!?!
LIKE THIS VIDEO , SUBSCRIBE TURN ON BELL NOTIFICATIONS AND COMMENT DOWN BELOW "I SUBSCRIBED"


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jul 2, 2018)

In the office at 6:30am this morning after an awesome 9 day break traveling Europe.
It's going to take a while to get my working head in gear...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Xavier Fox said:


> In the office at 6:30am this morning after an awesome 9 day break traveling Europe.
> It's going to take a while to get my working head in gear...


Remind me again what you do for a living?




Also follow me on Instagram :V


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Remind me again what you do for a living?



I sit here and every so often someone brings me a cup of tea.
When I find out I'll let you know.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 34923 How's everyone doing today?


Hey Bear!! Long time no see!! Doing ok here. Just tired af! Howl have you been?


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 34923 How's everyone doing today?



Boiling! Heat wave continues...On my way to work on the train. Polar bears would not like it here today : p

But happy to have the 4th of July off...no real plans except relaxing and watching the fireworks downtown from the roofrop/fire escape. More peaceful that way!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Boiling! Heat wave continues...On my way to work on the train. Polar bears would not like it here today : p
> 
> But happy to have the 4th of July off...no real plans except relaxing and watching the fireworks downtown from the roofrop/fire escape. More peaceful that way!


Good morning Simo! I hope your AC is working good!! Been hot af down here in Georgia, too!! Muggy AF!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 34923 How's everyone doing today?


I'm doing great!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm doing great!
> 
> View attachment 34924


 You sure?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Bear!! Long time no see!! Doing ok here. Just tired af! Howl have you been?


Doing alright! Finally get to relax and I've been missing everyone hear. Haven't even seen Panda in a bloody week.



Simo said:


> Boiling! Heat wave continues...On my way to work on the train. Polar bears would not like it here today : p
> 
> But happy to have the 4th of July off...no real plans except relaxing and watching the fireworks downtown from the roofrop/fire escape. More peaceful that way!


Don't worry x ...x the heat is everywhere mate, endurance has somewhat built up. That sounds really nice though I hope ya enjoy the fireworks.


Mr. Fox said:


> I'm doing great!
> 
> View attachment 34924


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good morning Simo! I hope your AC is working good!! Been hot af down here in Georgia, too!! Muggy AF!!



Yep AC is holding in. Curious...the building I live in was probably built 1910 or so or in that building boom from 1880 to 1915 like much of the city...makes me wonder how it was back then in the days before AC...or even fans.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You sure?


Absolutely!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Boiling! Heat wave continues...On my way to work on the train. Polar bears would not like it here today : p
> 
> But happy to have the 4th of July off...no real plans except relaxing and watching the fireworks downtown from the roofrop/fire escape. More peaceful that way!


And of course every time I see a skunk now I thinkn of Simo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> View attachment 34927


That's........pretty.......cringey....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep AC is holding in. Curious...the building I live in was probably build 1910 or so or in that building boom from 1880 to 1915 like much of the city...makes me wonder how it was back then in the days before AC...or even fans.


It was bloody HOT!!! That was when people slept on the fire escape because it was cooler out there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thank you.


No, thank you!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Doing alright! Finally get to relax and I've been missing everyone hear. Haven't even seen Panda in a bloody week.
> 
> 
> Don't worry x ...x the heat is everywhere mate, endurance has somewhat built up. That sounds really nice though I hope ya enjoy the fireworks.
> ...


So, is that a pic of you coming out as a Furry to your mom? She dont look happy about it.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It was bloody HOT!!! That was when people slept on the fire escape because it was cooler out there!


Sleeping on something associated with fire to escape the heat is comedy gold.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Sleeping on something associated with fire to escape the heat is comedy gold.


'Merica, baby!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

That moment you realize you gave your wife the cigarettes, lighter, and joint, after she left in a rush because she is late.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Ok. I'm out. Have a great day, Furries! Awoooo!


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzz *still passed out*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

Wish me luck at this new job.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Doing alright! Finally get to relax and I've been missing everyone hear. Haven't even seen Panda in a bloody week.
> 
> 
> Don't worry x ...x the heat is everywhere mate, endurance has somewhat built up. That sounds really nice though I hope ya enjoy the fireworks.
> ...




 
You're here​


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34937
> You're here​




 
You made me choke on my drink holy fuck panda.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 2, 2018)

Everything must be upside down down-under hm? Do you have to 180° flip your PNGs when you upload them?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Everything must be upside down down-under hm? Do you have to 180° flip your PNGs when you upload them?


Every time. The text too.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 2, 2018)

You poor things. And I do mean _poor_.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 2, 2018)

Heavens.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello everyone.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Heya infra!


Infrarednexus said:


> Hello everyone.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like I'll be having a roommate on my campus!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Looks like I'll be having a roommate on my campus!


Oof. Here's hoping they're someone decent.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Oof. Here's hoping they're someone decent.


Sadly rooms were taken up so fast that I have to settle with sharing a room with a freshmen.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 2, 2018)

Put one in him for me. Just like prison.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sadly rooms were taken up so fast that I have to settle with sharing a room with a freshmen.


My condolences :v


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

I haven't even seen him face to face yet. He may actually be pretty chill.XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I haven't even seen him face to face yet. He may actually be pretty chill.XD


Or not

Yes. I'm a downer :V
Please bum me


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Or not
> 
> Yes. I'm a downer :V
> Please bum me


There's always the possibility that he or she could be a cringy spazz.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 2, 2018)

I need money. I'm thinking of putting an ad out on FAF to try to see if I can get commissions :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I need money. I'm thinking of putting an ad out on FAF to try to see if I can get commissions :v


Why do you have to need money just when I'm low on money myself :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I need money. I'm thinking of putting an ad out on FAF to try to see if I can get commissions :v


Your art is really good. I bet you'll get some customers in no time.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I need money. I'm thinking of putting an ad out on FAF to try to see if I can get commissions :v


Will see when I'm not broke! How good are ya at drawing pandas?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Will see when I'm not broke! How good are ya at drawing pandas?


Oh don't you dare >:U


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh don't you dare >:U


Darko could make a beautiful painting of you in red velvet clothing, lying sideways on the lounge eating Oreos.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh don't you dare >:U





 
You'll never catch me alive!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Darko could make a beautiful painting of you in red velvet clothing, lying sideways on the lounge eating Oreos.


Furry Renaissance

I am truly enlightened :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Furry Renaissance
> 
> I am truly enlightened :V


Leonardo Darko Davinti


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

I just ate two of the best grilled cheese with ham!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Leonardo Darko Davinti


>Well thought out jokes

Please send nudes


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Darko could make a beautiful painting of you in red velvet clothing, lying sideways on the lounge eating Oreos.


I didn't know I needed this till this moment


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Well thought out jokes
> 
> Please send nudes


Sorry panda but my body belongs to another.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sorry panda but my body belongs to another.


He would be satisfied with nudes of anyone, I think. Even Trump!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sorry panda but my body belongs to another.


>Robot Furry
>Body

I didn't ask your body. Just external visual blueprint of your circuit board


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He would be satisfied with nudes of anyone, I think. Even Trump!


So he's THAT desperateXD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He would be satisfied with nudes of anyone, I think. Even Trump!


I'm collecting nudes of forum people. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So he's THAT desperateXD


Nah. Not desperate. Just depraved.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm collecting nudes of forum people. :V


There's something secretly evil about this :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm collecting nudes of forum people. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> There's something secretly evil about this :V


Evil may be a bit.....well, ok, evil.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Robot Furry
> >Body
> 
> I didn't ask your body. Just external visual blueprint of your circuit board
















You satisfied, pervert?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You satisfied, pervert?


Nice Motherboard!!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You satisfied, pervert?


J-Jeez Infra...so bare


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

You're making me blush.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Your making me blush.


10/10


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> There's something secretly evil about this :V


Oh don't worry it's just purely for my own "entertainment" so to speak :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You're making me blush.


If an android is blushing doesnt that mean something is wrong? Like overheating or something?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh don't worry it's just purely for my own "entertainment" so to speak :V


How was Disney, Panda?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh don't worry it's just purely for my own "entertainment" so to speak :V


You've got them all labeled on a wall don't ya V:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You've got them all labeled on a wall don't ya V:


That aint labeling.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If an android is blushing doesnt that mean something is wrong? Like overheating or something?


I may have to have Geek Squad take a look at that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I may have to have Geek Squad take a look at that.


Lol! They service droids?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> You've got them all labeled on a wall don't ya V:


Yes opposite to the wall with shelves of pickled penis  that my psycho suitors severed off in the name of love :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! They service droids?!


There Geeks. I'm like a goddess to them.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes opposite to the wall with shelves of pickled penis  that my psycho suitors severed off in the name of love :V


:V . . . You keep them?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

I have one of Mikazuki!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> :V . . . You keep them?


He's a hoarder! Of course he keeps them!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> :V . . . You keep them?


I would feel bad if I don't. :V 
The least I can do while they slowly bleed to death :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

This conversation is beginning to disturb me.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I would feel bad if I don't. :V
> The least I can do while they slowly bleed to death :V


V: . . . You should probably get a restraining order or two.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This conversation is beginning to disturb me.


So...you in school? Sharing a room with a Freshman? You gonna party with him?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> V: . . . You should probably get a restraining order or two.


For w? V: 
I didn't ask them to live a life of sterility 

If anything you and everyone needs a good psychiatrist while being around me :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So...you in school? Sharing a room with a Freshman? You gonna party with him?


I'm getting ready for Fall semester. My roommate is a freshman, yes. As for partying, absolutely, so long as he doesn't try to convince me to buy beer for him.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This conversation is beginning to disturb me.


Oh you poor thing. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm getting ready for Fall semester. My roommate is a freshman, yes. As for partying, absolutely, so long as he doesn't try to convince me to buy beer for him.


Lol! Buy it! Just make him buy the really expensive kind!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm getting ready for Fall semester. My roommate is a freshman, yes. As for partying, absolutely, so long as he doesn't try to convince me to buy beer for him.


What if by some miracle your roommate is a Furry too? That would be a trip#


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! Buy it! Just make him buy the really expensive kind!


Any recommendations?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm tempted to go back to college, use the money I earned at work and get myself a kick-ass dorm.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Any recommendations?


Stella Artois. Blue Moon. Corona. My three favorites.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm tempted to go back to college, use the money I earned at work and get myself a kick-ass dorm.


Bet they would love you now, Panda!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Ok. I do have shit to do! FAF = rift in space/TIME


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm tempted to go back to college, use the money I earned at work and get myself a kick-ass dorm.


That sounds pretty cool actually :V


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2018)

Phew, does it feel nice here: on a little break, and our offices got temporarily moved to the old Gov Docs/Maps archive area, and thus, the AC has it at about 60f, and 40% humidity, which feels AMAZING. I feel like I am in archival storage, I almost am! Till they finish remodeling. It's almost tempting to stay late


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Phew, does it feel nice here: on a little break, and our offices got temporarily moved to the old Gov Docs/Maps archive area, and thus, the AC has it at about 60f, and 40% humidity, which feels AMAZING. I feel like I am in archival storage, I almost am! Till they finish remodeling. It's almost tempting to stay late


Air conditioning is definitely a gift from the Gods!


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Air conditioning is definitely a gift from the Gods!



It is! This is unusually cool/dry, to store old maps and documents. Some of my co-workers have sweaters on, but I feel great! Normally, the rest of the building is fine, but this is nice and extra cooled  

When I worked in restaurants, I always recalled how much I loved to just stand in the walk in coolers and freezers, for a while, on a hot day...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

I would't survive summer without my precious AC.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> That sounds pretty cool actually :V







Beautiful *tear*



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Air conditioning is definitely a gift from the Gods!



I need the god of humidity to bless my air-conditioner


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34946
> 
> Beautiful *tear*
> 
> ...


I love the shelf bed hybrid in that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love the shelf bed hybrid in that.


Cool isn't it :V though I wonder how you'd feel if your roommate watches TV late at night. Are you sensitive to light? V:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 2, 2018)

Y’all are ghosting me tf


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34946
> 
> Beautiful *tear*
> 
> ...


That's so nice looking!



WithMyBearHands said:


> Y’all are ghosting me tf


Heya~


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Cool isn't it :V though I wonder how you'd feel if your roommate watches TV late at night. Are you sensitive to light? V:


No, but it would be irritating. My concern is if he finds my medication and tries to get high off of it.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 2, 2018)

PB HOW ARE U OMG


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

DOIN GREAT!
What's up with you, how're ya doin mate?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Two bears conversing is so beautiful to watch.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

PB is my polar bear. Fuck off >:U


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

We understand dude. Chill.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 2, 2018)

It's okay. They're both gay in the opposite direction. Like 2 positives or negatives in a magnetic field.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

The forums are great


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> View attachment 34949
> The forums are great


For the most part at least ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> For the most part at least ^^


Sush let's not talk about the negative stuff. My body is feeling good in the presence of PB, the polar bear everyone wants to fuck


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sush let's not talk about the negative stuff. My body is feeling good in the presence of PB, the polar bear everyone wants to fuck


0 u0 this will not be my title.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> 0 u0 this will not be my title.


But we all love you PB<3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But we all love you PB<3


*Psst*

Ask for his nudes


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Psst*
> 
> Ask for his nudes


I need an adult!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I need an adult!


Shit I'm literally the only adult here.


You can call me Papa bear.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 2, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> follow me on twitter.


i think i already do? maybe?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i think i already do? maybe?


>I think
>Maybe

What kind of friend are you :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Shit I'm literally the only adult here.
> 
> 
> You can call me Papa bear.


I'm actually 25 currently XD


----------



## modfox (Jul 2, 2018)

*ANIMÉ TIDDIES*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >I think
> >Maybe
> 
> What kind of friend are you :V


the kind that really needs to get his shit together, next question?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

*!!POLITICS!!*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> the kind that really needs to get his shit together, next question?


How do you feel about free hugs?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

modfox said:


> *ANIMÉ TIDDIES*


Where'd ya get that icon? OxO


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *!!POLITICS!!*



!!NO THANK YOU!!

At least not in Open Chate XD​


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *!!POLITICS!!*


No fetish allowed in open chat


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

When Mika sees someone else hitting on PB.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No fetish allowed in open chat


???
It wasn't a picture of a 152mm cannon?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How do you feel about free hugs?


get over here


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> get over here


*Hugs* <3


----------



## modfox (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *!!POLITICS!!*


*MERKEL REICH*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> ???
> It wasn't a picture of a 152mm cannon?


Oh you Russians. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> When Mika sees someone else hitting on PB.


That's not even my final form >:V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh you Russians. :V


I'm american, I just like Russian weapons.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's not even my final form >:V


Me and the polar bear are just friends I swear!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm american, I just like Russian weapons.


Cyka Bylat! Norros_ senpai deleted his FaF account. Now I'm a sad panda T^T


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Me and the polar bear are just friends I swear!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's not even my final form >:V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34951


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 2, 2018)

Pandaman, you know I like it better down where it’s wetter, I pose no threat :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Pandaman, you know I like it better down where it’s wetter, I pose no threat :V


Assuming the ass don't get wet from diarrhea :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh my God.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh my God.


You're welcome :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Holy shit


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Holy shit


According to our residential ursine Oreo, you’re not entirely wrong there


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

4th of July is almost here and I'm going to get stocked up on fireworks. One of my friends lives outside restricted city limits so we can set off as many as we want.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> 4th of July is almost here and I'm going to get stocked up on fireworks. One of my friends lives outside restricted city limits so we can set off as many as we want.


We made napalm year before last.  So much fun and easy to make.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> 4th of July is almost here and I'm going to get stocked up on fireworks. One of my friends lives outside restricted city limits so we can set off as many as we want.


My roommates not even American and we're celebrating, excuse to blow shit up. Thank ya for this holiday of gunpowder and demolitions. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> We made napalm year before last.  So much fun and easy to make.


I should look up the recipe online, I usually just buy my fireworks but making ones at home sounds a little risky to be honest.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> My roommates not even American and we're celebrating, excuse to blow shit up. Thank ya for this holiday of gunpowder and demolitions. :V


No one knows freedom and explosions like micheal bay


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No one knows freedom and explosions like micheal bay


This is accurate.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

The son of a bitch ruined transformers.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The son of a bitch ruined transformers.


And TMNT


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> And TMNT


Don't even get me started on that shit.


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh my


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Will see when I'm not broke! How good are ya at drawing pandas?


I've drawn bears.. sooo just add spots?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 2, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I didn't know I needed this till this moment





PolarizedBear said:


> I didn't know I needed this till this moment


:v that sounds like fun to draw.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Please draw it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Nap was great.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 2, 2018)

Being drunk all day sucks.

Also - I'm binge-watching mountain bike vids on youtube and it makes me want to try it. Holy moly it looks awesome.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

I just got over phone half an hour ago. I found out my cousin in Missouri didn't survive his cancer. I never got to see him that much, and I wish could have said goodbye. I'm really going to miss him.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

That’s sad.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

It is. He was really brave about all of it. At least he's not in pain anymore.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

I need to find a cure for Cancer and HiV


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need to find a cure for Cancer and HiV


Why?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

I wish there was a cure.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I wish there was a cure.


Me too. Me too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I wish there was a cure.


Im sorry you lost someone, Red. I truly am.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im sorry you lost someone, Red. I truly am.


I appreciate your sympathy.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I just got over phone half an hour ago. I found out my cousin in Missouri didn't survive his cancer. I never got to see him that much, and I wish could have said goodbye. I'm really going to miss him.


I don't know what to say.....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Why?


Too much people I know have cancer and HiV


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Too much people I know have cancer and HiV


Were slowly making progress in finding cures.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

Good


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Too much people I know have cancer and HiV


I feel you brother bear.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

It's a really relaxing song.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 2, 2018)

Progress on the piece I've been chugging away at.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 34963
> Progress on the piece I've been chugging away at.


I love the detail you put in that tattoo.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love the detail you put in that tattoo.


thanks. I enjoy doing tattoos one of my earliest drawings involved a character heavily inked. Boy that took awhile to do.


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 2, 2018)

I started another diary
I'm probably gonna forget about it in three days


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

I       AM         FUCKING           DYING!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I started another diary
> I'm probably gonna forget about it in three days


Of it was meant to be it'll be. Hiyah Kiara!


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Of it was meant to be it'll be. Hiyah Kiara!


Hi


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I       AM         FUCKING           DYING!


I thought that was david bowie for a seconds :v


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I thought that was david bowie for a seconds :v


Hey Darko!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I thought that was david bowie for a seconds :v


Does soind like a David Bowie song title.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

How is everyone?


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How is everyone?


I miss my "friend"... I cant talk to him unless i'm at my dad's house


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I miss my "friend"... I cant talk to him unless i'm at my dad's house


Bummer. Been there before!(like three decades ago holy crap!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I miss my "friend"... I cant talk to him unless i'm at my dad's house


Tell em to make a sona and get on FAF.


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bummer. Been there before!(like three decades ago holy crap!)


I really enjoy this erm, friend


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Tell em to make a sona and get on FAF.


 Nooo xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I really enjoy this erm, friend
> 
> Nooo xD


Back in the day when all we had was one phone in the kitchen! No computer. No cell phones. And only drug dealers and businessmen had pagers(beepers).


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Back in the day when all we had was one phone in the kitchen! No computer. No cell phones. And only drug dealers and businessmen had pagers(beepers).


Wow okay


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Wow okay


Lol. Yeah, Im ancient.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

Do you remember when they first invented chocolate?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Back in the day when all we had was one phone in the kitchen! No computer. No cell phones. And only drug dealers and businessmen had pagers(beepers).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Do you remember when they first invented chocolate?


I bet that would've been an experience!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Do you remember when they first invented chocolate?


My kids say I went to pre-school with Moses.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 34971



The camera used to take this photo caused global warming


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> The camera used to take this photo caused global warming


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> The camera used to take this photo caused global warming


This post caused global warming.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> This post caused global warming.


The energy used to light up your phone uses fossil fuels, huge carbon footprint! >:U


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> This post caused global warming.



I have a low carbon paw print :v


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 3, 2018)

Serious note;
Global Greenhouse Gas Emissions Data | US EPA
Little lesson for people who care about global warming. Read through and note what portion of human contribution to climate change that tips the earths normal scales boils down to power production. In other words, if an alternative power source to fossil fuels was used, you would see most of that pie disappear. It is not the manufacture of goods or the extraction of resources in general that causes global warming, but the choice of power supply for those processes. At the time their simply isn't a good enough battery for many industrial vehicles in mining, but many power related emissions from grid to localized could be made electronic. That means any given object does not in and of itself "contribute to global warming", but our whole method of power production and usage does instead. Furthermore, most individuals use astonishingly little of that power compared to the private sector. While one should endeavor to live somewhat conscious of the resources you are using, our personal purchasing and usage decisions factor for very little in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 3, 2018)

Goodnight Furries.


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 3, 2018)

*I'M FUCKING SHOOK*
I said fuck it and went to fight Ganon on BotW with shitty weapons and beat it most of the way before dying! I'm shooketh!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 3, 2018)

Legend of Zelda: Link's Ashakening


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2018)

So my niece has gone into hard labour, this should be interesting.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So my niece has gone into hard labour, this should be interesting.


As in work or childbirth?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2018)

Childbirth.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So my niece has gone into hard labour, this should be interesting.



Hope it goes well!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 3, 2018)

Y'all got insurance?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hope it goes well!


Yeah so do I, it's her first one.


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Y'all got insurance?


We get free health care for most things here.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2018)

Think I'll get her a plush fox.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Think I'll get her a plush fox.



Sound sound cute :3


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah so do I, it's her first one.


Should be fine, unless you count pain. In which case ya....


Mr. Fox said:


> We get free health care for most things here.


*Sobs in 'Murican*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 3, 2018)

Haha I’m technically not insured right now, I’m still waiting for them to finish their end of the shit to do.  And I have a psychiatrist appointment next week.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 3, 2018)

Insurance is too expansive lol. I technically don't have to worry about it just yet but I find it ironic that my mom is a nurse but we can't afford anything besides ortho and therapy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello Fuzzies!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Okami


Hey Red! Howls it going today?!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Red! Howls it going today?!


I'm feeling a little better now. How about you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm feeling a little better now. How about you?


Im good. Just finished cutting the front yard. Now a smoke break then the back yard.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im good. Just finished cutting the front yard. Now a smoke break then the back yard.


I used to love a good smoke after doing some hard work.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 3, 2018)

This is the "good" smoke.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 3, 2018)

just about DIED omgg. my laptop was dead so i went to go get the charger and accidentally unplugged my pc, wich is like hella old, anyway i plug it back in and turn it on and it won't boot up past the starting windows thing. i had to work all morning so i left it booted up, came home, still hadnt loaded. i googled the problem and eventually (it was step 4 on a how-to thingy) held down f10 and unplugged. its back on now but dear god ive never been so scared


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> just about DIED omgg. my laptop was dead so i went to go get the charger and accidentally unplugged my pc, wich is like hella old, anyway i plug it back in and turn it on and it won't boot up past the starting windows thing. i had to work all morning so i left it booted up, came home, still hadnt loaded. i googled the problem and eventually (it was step 4 on a how-to thingy) held down f10 and unplugged. its back on now but dear god ive never been so scared


When I first started reading I assumed you meant you almost died yourself.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> When I first started reading I assumed you meant you almost died yourself.


mentally  sorry if i worried ya


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh, my poor brain...power went out for maybe 8-10 hours, and this place was boiling. Thus, the idea of a drunken oblivion didn't sound half bad, but oooooof! Ah well. Now, it's back on and the window AC is on full tilt.

I think not being able to drive, and have a way to get out and where there might be water and forests and such is getting to me, and starting to get me very depressed. I think back, and not passing the vision test and no longer driving has really had me down; I get to feeling trapped and worthless, and like my life is this circumscribed routine that is killing me faster and faster.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This is the "good" smoke.



The best kind of smoke


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 3, 2018)

Second day in cold calls. Mostly shadowing a pro, with me practicing some introduction.

40min wait till buss home from station departs.

Currently running on 2h30min sleep.

Need to do laundry.

Working both jobs on the holiday.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 3, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Second day in cold calls. Mostly shadowing a pro, with me practicing some introduction.
> 
> 40min wait till buss home from station departs.
> 
> ...



R.I.P @Misha Bordiga Zahradník 

You will be missed :V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, my poor brain...power went out for maybe 8-10 hours, and this place was boiling. Thus, the idea of a drunken oblivion didn't sound half bad, but oooooof! Ah well. Now, it's back on and the window AC is on full tilt.
> 
> I think not being able to drive, and have a way to get out and where there might be water and forests and such is getting to me, and starting to get me very depressed. I think back, and not passing the vision test and no longer driving has really had me down; I get to feeling trapped and worthless, and like my life is this circumscribed routine that is killing me faster and faster.



Routines of something you don't enjoy yourself in, I fully understand that. Disrupting it is the quickest way out of the loop, and finding opportunities to flip the schedule can be healthy, even if it means finding something you never thought of doing. I don't know the extent of your despair, but I hope you're okay.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 4, 2018)

Hmm... that's probably enough controversy for one day.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> day


Day?
FUCKING DAY!?

At your rate, that's enough controversy for me to last a lifetime >:U


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hmm... that's probably enough controversy for one day.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> View attachment 35025


Woah..
I hear gunshots


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> View attachment 35025



I am laughing so hard, I can't believe you took the time to make that XD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Woah..
> I hear gunshots


I you sure they aren't fireworks, or is that game exclusive to the US?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I you sure they aren't fireworks, or is that game exclusive to the US?


I forgot that today is your independence day :V
Happy independence day.. May you have many more freedom to come. :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I forgot that today is your independence day :V
> Happy independence day.. May you have many more freedom to come. :V



We must enforce our freedom on the whole world first


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I forgot that today is your independence day :V
> Happy independence day.. May you have many more freedom to come. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> We must enforce our freedom on the whole world first


If there is oil there is freedom :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 4, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> The best kind of smoke


Just fucking @ me next time damn

I got some strawberry cough <3 that’s rare around here so I’m super happy


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Woah..
> I hear gunshots





Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I you sure they aren't fireworks, or is that game exclusive to the US?


One of my favorite games to play is Was That Gunshots or Fireworks

1. Someone is screaming and you can’t tell whether it’s from terror or joy
2. One is illegal in your state 
        2a. And it isn’t the gun
3. Challenge mode: you also live in a shit apartment with rednecks and tweakers


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> View attachment 35025


Welp. That's an interesting turn of events. He used to reeeee at people all the time when they defended it.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 4, 2018)

Ugh I need a new computer. I’m afraid of damaging my Wacom if I keep on using it for heavy video editing and recording. It’s just not made for that!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> View attachment 35025


You made me burst out into hysterics


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I you sure they aren't fireworks, or is that game exclusive to the US?



I get to play that game here in Scotland, as I live a short distance from an army barracks, with firing range and training area.  I've got to the point where I rarely even notice the sound of gunfire...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Memes.

The end.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 4, 2018)

my neighbourhood decided it was a good idea to launch fireworks last night while i had a migraine. good going assholes


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Tell me about it


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 4, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> my neighbourhood decided it was a good idea to launch fireworks last night while i had a migraine. good going assholes



Oof. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 4, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> my neighbourhood decided it was a good idea to launch fireworks last night while i had a migraine. good going assholes


My dogs hate fireworks. Even a simple bottle rocket sets them off like crazy.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Boredom = Bad

Please, entertain me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Boredom = Bad
> 
> Please, entertain me.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 4, 2018)

I can tell the difference between bottled water and the stuff from the tap, just by tasting it.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm wasting my life trying to win on a thread! Where did I go so wrong!?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 4, 2018)

don't we all aim to seemingly sensless targets our entire lives?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jul 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> don't we all aim to seemingly sensless targets our entire lives?


Yep.

At least that way I can't have a mental breakdown when I fail to accomplish my goals.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm wasting my life trying to win on a thread! Where did I go so wrong!?



Addiction to instant gradification by social interaction, amplified through neural connections that trick your brain to treat this forum like a social environment of like minded people, also creating a feedback loop for them that forms online bonds over time?
edit: and due to that social online environment you need to assert a form of dominance, but since you can't dab on the haters you need to do it through text.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Addiction to instant gradification by social interaction, amplified through neural connections that trick your brain to treat this forum like a social environment of like minded people, also creating a feedback loop for them that forms online bonds over time?


Sure, if you say so.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Sure, if you say so.


Come on, Just T-Pose on them and you win anyways.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Come on, Just T-Pose on them and you win anyways.


Ew, no! Bad meme!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jul 4, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Come on, Just T-Pose on them and you win anyways.


Oof

As if an orange bar could T-Pose if it wanted to.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Oof
> 
> As if an orange bar could T-Pose if it wanted to.


Wrong! I'm an orange rectangle! Get your facts straight!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Wrong! I'm an orange rectangle! Get your facts straight!


But if you can't T-Pose then what do you do if the haters dab back?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Wrong! I'm an orange rectangle! Get your facts straight!


Well that's a damn shame.  I like bars better...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> But if you can't T-Pose then what do you do if the haters dab back?


I find better, less obnoxious memes.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 4, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> Well that's a damn shame.  I like bars better...








then this should be right up your alley


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> then this should be right up your alley


You're full of great lines!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jul 4, 2018)

All the memes can die in a fire for all I care  d:

Never been fond of content that was designed to be reposted ad-infinitum.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

WE ARE THE CRYSTAL GEMS


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 4, 2018)

gems have fur?


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You're full of great lines!


I am really setting the bar


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 4, 2018)

The Universe said:


> WE ARE THE CRYSTAL GEMS


Is this a bad Jem and the holograms rip-off?


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> gems have fur?


They can if they want to.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> I am really setting the bar


I love puns! More, please!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I love puns! More, please!


You don't know what you could unleash with a sentence like this, you better bar the gates


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jul 4, 2018)

@Some Moron Has had enough.  Put him behind bars, boys!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

It's so good! Puns! I need more puns!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 4, 2018)

Random note: "puns" is the brazilian portuguese word for "farts".


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Random note: "puns" is the portuguese word for "farts".


Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jul 4, 2018)

Where is my wholehearted happiness and joy and rainbows promised to me by no-one on this furry forums  >:V

I think it's about time I make a thread for once  d:


----------



## Mach (Jul 4, 2018)

Does anyone have any recommendations for Discord servers with no NSFW content where you can just chat?


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jul 4, 2018)

Mach said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for Discord servers with no NSFW content where you can just chat?


I can't help you if you're looking for one with absolutely no NSFW content (even age-restricted).  @Ginza Might be able to point you in the right direction, though.


----------



## Mach (Jul 4, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I can't help you if you're looking for one with absolutely no NSFW content (even age-restricted).  @Ginza Might be able to point you in the right direction, though.


Thanks. I will ask Ginza.


----------



## Mach (Jul 4, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> You all must love this film, then :


I remember when I first saw this movie, I was not expecting much, but by the end I was in awe of how good it was. Netflix is coming with a sequel series, you know.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 4, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> You all must love this film, then :


One of my favorite puppet movies. I also was a fan of Labyrinth.


----------



## Mach (Jul 4, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's an awesome film that has stood the test of time; I hope they do justice to the new series.


I believe Jim Henson wrote the original movie. I do not who is writing prequel series, so I am little leery.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 4, 2018)

Labyrinth is a real treat. David Bowie looks so handsome in his uniform and the little goblin puppets are so funny and full of character. They really put love into that film.


----------



## Mach (Jul 4, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I haven't seen Labyrinth yet; but yeah, Henson wrote and produced the original film.. let's hope the new series won't go the way the "Wizard of Oz" sequels went.


I have not seen Labyrinth either, but I am watching movies with my sister right and we are figuring out what to watch next. Should we get it on Netflix?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 4, 2018)

Mach said:


> I have not seen Labyrinth either, but I am watching movies with my sister right and we are figuring out what to watch next. Should we get it on Netflix?



Yes, that movie is amazing and timeless.


----------



## Mach (Jul 4, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Yes, that movie is amazing and timeless.


We're watching it now. I wasn't expecting to be hit this hard by this movie.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 4, 2018)

Its definitely one of my top movies for certain. Its so fun. Love to quote it.

When my nephew was a baby would sing Magic Dance and bounce him around to get him to stop crying. <;


----------



## Mach (Jul 4, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Its definitely one of my top movies for certain. Its so fun. Love to quote it.
> 
> When my nephew was a baby would sing Magic Dance and bounce him around to get him to stop crying. <;


I just finished it with my sister. I'm glad saw it with her. This is definitely movie for siblings to watch.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Happy Birthday America!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 5, 2018)

I wouldn't really consider myself the religious type but one of my favourite proverbs is "Pride Goeth Before The Fall". Keeping that in mind, it's amazing how that proverb alone can make life a little easier, at least in my experience.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 5, 2018)

Remember a few nights back when I was bragging about that chicken and vegetable soup I made?

No?

Well, I'm a little self-conscious about my ability to cook but decided to share some soup with my family anyway and my niece says it was best soup she had ever had, and my sister says I should be a chef. I mean, if that's the case she should give me a job at her restaurant, could do with the money lmao.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Remember a few nights back when I was bragging about that chicken and vegetable soup I made?
> 
> No?
> 
> Well, I'm a little self-conscious about my ability to cook but decided to share some soup with my family anyway and my niece says it was best soup she had ever had, and my sister says I should be a chef. I mean, if that's the case she should give me a job at her restaurant, could do with the money lmao.


I want the recipe :y

Like the most elaborate stuff I've cooked in a year is mashed potatoes so I could use a lil inspiration :^p


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


Extra hot, but not too hot.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I want the recipe :y
> 
> Like the most elaborate stuff I've cooked in a year is mashed potatoes so I could use a lil inspiration :^p



Here you go.



Spoiler













Tip: mix the butter and flower well, removing all lumps then mix in stock gradually; this will help thicken the soup. Also, use a big pot. A 10 litre one should do it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I have that same cookbook...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Pretty sure I have that same cookbook...


If you do, it's a good book. Try the French onion soup if you have it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you do, it's a good book. Try the French onion soup if you have it.


I've had it for years, only used it a couple of times. Need to look closer at it I guess. Thanks for the suggestion of the soup!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

If you guys want recipes, I am always up to talk about it, I love making food and I am always willing to teach 

Italian and East European cuisine are my specialty


----------



## modfox (Jul 5, 2018)

@Storok pls respond


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

modfox said:


> @Storok pls respond


Wow. He hasn't been on since January.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 5, 2018)

G'day there Okami!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> G'day there Okami!!


Hi Ravo! How are you?


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm pretty good, just going through some holiday boredom. How about you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I'm pretty good, just going through some holiday boredom. How about you?


Doing good. Had a great 4th Of July! Now thinking I need more sleep.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 5, 2018)

glad you had a great day!!! Haha, i think i do too!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 5, 2018)

Well...some of us have to work today. So I guess I better make myself presentable & get my day going. Laters.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Well...some of us have to work today. So I guess I better make myself presentable & get my day going. Laters.


It is because YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Well...some of us have to work today. So I guess I better make myself presentable & get my day going. Laters.


She cries in Spanish.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She cries in Spanish.


Ilorar?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Ilorar?


Nah, that's just a phrase I heard my daughter say one day that cracked me up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Ok. Falling asleep sitting here. Gonna hit the rack for some shut eye. Bye Furries!


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 5, 2018)

see ya Okami!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. Falling asleep sitting here. Gonna hit the rack for some shut eye. Bye Furries!


Good night lovely boi.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 5, 2018)

100.8kg. I am so close to my temp goal I can taste the pizza plans coming to fruition. :3


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 100.8kg. I am so close to my temp goal I can taste the pizza plans coming to fruition. :3


Yeah work hard on that shit.
I lost 20kg this year, now I need to do another 20 and I also hit my goal of 95. Everything is coming up Millhouse!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 5, 2018)

damn you all i have to _gain _weight for Cross Country.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> damn you all i have to _gain _weight for Cross Country.


Oooh, someone has a Mountainbike. What Brand/Kind? Give me details


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 5, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Oooh, someone has a Mountainbike. What Brand/Kind? Give me details


Colnago Decor. it's some sort of overseas brand that i love to deathhhh


----------



## Marcl (Jul 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 100.8kg. I am so close to my temp goal I can taste the pizza plans coming to fruition. :3





Flumpor said:


> Yeah work hard on that shit.
> I lost 20kg this year, now I need to do another 20 and I also hit my goal of 95. Everything is coming up Millhouse!




Congrats, guys! I've been there (OK my top was 100 and I still should go a little down), I know how it feels. One advice if you don't mid - it's good to try to keep one weight for a month or two to figure out how much one need without being on a strict diet.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 5, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Yeah work hard on that shit.
> I lost 20kg this year, now I need to do another 20 and I also hit my goal of 95. Everything is coming up Millhouse!


Already lost 22.2kg, so over 2/3rds of the way.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> Colnago Decor. it's some sort of overseas brand that i love to deathhhh


Nice, I still have a Cube Aim from 2014, however because my Uncle has multiple bikes I usually take his Cube Reaction with a full carbon frame which is just amazing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 5, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Congrats, guys! I've been there (OK my top was 100 and I still should go a little down), I know how it feels. One advice if you don't mid - it's good to try to keep one weight for a month or two to figure out how much one need without being on a strict diet.


I was at 123kg. Not fun, to say the least. Once I hit 95kg I will start doing situps, pushups and some weights alongside my approx 40-minute walks.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 5, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> If you guys want recipes, I am always up to talk about it, I love making food and I am always willing to teach
> 
> Italian and East European cuisine are my specialty


You an actual chef? What's your favorite dish?


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> You an actual chef? What's your favorite dish?


Hobby chef. But according to most I am pretty good if I say so myself 

As for my favorite thing to cook. Probably Char Siu Pork Belly. Honey glazed pork with an extremely crispy crackling is just so nice and it is pretty easy to cook.
Alternatively I love poutine. Home made fries and gravy made out of duck fat is just mouthwatering.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

Just realized my favorites aren't in the style I told you  probably because I cook them almost every day. 

Favorite italian dish to make is pretty much anything with homemade pasta and as for east european, probably Schaschlik for the sake of expression or 'Bömische" for a unique taste


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 5, 2018)

only people who have watched mianite will get this


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 5, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> only people who have watched mianite will get this


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 5, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Hobby chef. But according to most I am pretty good if I say so myself
> 
> As for my favorite thing to cook. Probably Char Siu Pork Belly. Honey glazed pork with an extremely crispy crackling is just so nice and it is pretty easy to cook.
> Alternatively I love poutine. Home made fries and gravy made out of duck fat is just mouthwatering.


Well that's just food porn right there.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well that's just food porn right there.


Food Porn, I take you up on that.
Two days ago I made the most succulent Carbonara dish. First I boiled some Rigatoni to the point right before al-dente, so when they eventually unified with the sauce the heat would cook them to perfection. Then I started preparing the sauce by glazing finely chopped onions in butter until you could see through them. I finely diced bacon, which I then let simmer until you got that true crispy edge. At this point I lowered the heat in order to properly add the noodles and eggs. By having a low heat and whisking the eggs gently into the Rigatoni they formed a creamy layer that coated the noodles from both sides, while remaining a silky texture when eating. With the contrast of the succulent crispyness of the bacon and flavorful punch of onion, nutmeg, Salt, Pepper and the most amazing Parmigiano Reggiano I made a version of this Italian classic I could be proud of.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 5, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Food Porn, I take you up on that.
> Two days ago I made the most succulent Carbonara dish. First I boiled some Rigatoni to the point right before al-dente, so when they eventually unified with the sauce the heat would cook them to perfection. Then I started preparing the sauce by glazing finely chopped onions in butter until you could see through them. I finely diced bacon, which I then let simmer until you got that true crispy edge. At this point I lowered the heat in order to properly add the noodles and eggs. By having a low heat and whisking the eggs gently into the Rigatoni they formed a creamy layer that coated the noodles from both sides, while remaining a silky texture when eating. With the contrast of the succulent crispyness of the bacon and flavorful punch of onion, nutmeg, Salt, Pepper and the most amazing Parmigiano Reggiano I made a version of this Italian classic I could be proud of.


post this with a seductive title on FA and watch your views skyrocket


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

A creamy filling experience. By Flumpor.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow.. the morning after the 4th of July is rough, isn't it ?

How I felt this morning :


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Bhutrflai made homemade chicken pot pie.


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hi


Hi!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 35136


Wrong thread :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wrong thread :V


Food is always good for any thread, Pandaman!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Looks good


How are you?


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

Great


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Food is always good for any thread, Pandaman!


Post food in political threads please :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Post food in political threads please :V


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

Um what


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 5, 2018)

I was never a fan of soccer
World Cup
Japanese Fans being very clean
People are amazed

I realized the world lacks some common decency


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 6, 2018)

My phone spiderwebbed in my pocket off a cracked corner. Still working for now...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 6, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> My phone spiderwebbed in my pocket off a cracked corner. Still working for now...


Want me to buy you a new phone? :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Want me to buy you a new phone? :V


No thanks. Gotta get to the store Saturday afternoon


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 6, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> No thanks. Gotta get to the store Saturday afternoon


Already an idea which phone you are going to buy?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 6, 2018)

A cheap one. I'm between jobs, though I'm doing well in my new job.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 6, 2018)

The Huawei P8 lite is I think only 150€ at the moment and pretty solid. A friend of mine bought the Cubot R11 for 80 bucks a few weeks ago, I could ask him how that chinese smartphone is if you are interested.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 6, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> The Huawei P8 lite is I think only 150€ at the moment and pretty solid. A friend of mine bought the Cubot R11 for 80 bucks a few weeks ago, I could ask him how that chinese smartphone is if you are interested.


Lower....


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was never a fan of soccer
> World Cup
> Japanese Fans being very clean
> People are amazed
> ...


If you just saw what happens in the streets here here. X.x'


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 6, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> If you just saw what happens in the streets here here. X.x'


I loved the reaction when germany lost to Korea. It was just a quiet whimper, almost like everybody was prepared, Germany collectively went into this World Cup with the mindset of: WTF are you doing Löw? This team sucks and also with all the politics of Mesut Özil and terrible decisions of Müller this won't work. But to fail this badly was still a surprise.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 6, 2018)

They're making jokes and memes here about how Germany left the World Cup. Like, we got a 7x1 from them back in 2014, and then they get beaten by all the other teams now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 6, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> They're making jokes and memes here about how Germany left the World Cup. Like, we got a 7x1 from them back in 2014, and then they get beaten by all the other teams now.


I would post World Cup memes but I already developed cancer watching them on 9gag. Please make it stop!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 6, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> They're making jokes and memes here about how Germany left the World Cup. Like, we got a 7x1 from them back in 2014, and then they get beaten by all the other teams now.


We made jokes about leaving before we even left. Everyone knew that after we lost to Mexico that there is no way we will get that much further.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 6, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I would post World Cup memes but I already developed cancer watching them on 9gag. Please make it stop!


But you know whats good about Germany leaving the World Cup, all those specialty candies etc. 50% off.
Yesterday when I went to a Supermarket they took off all the decoration and I just saw a small woman take a stand of Müller and step on it so he can properly fit in the trash can she had with her. That just made me smile


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 6, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Food Porn, I take you up on that.
> Two days ago I made the most succulent Carbonara dish. First I boiled some Rigatoni to the point right before al-dente, so when they eventually unified with the sauce the heat would cook them to perfection. Then I started preparing the sauce by glazing finely chopped onions in butter until you could see through them. I finely diced bacon, which I then let simmer until you got that true crispy edge. At this point I lowered the heat in order to properly add the noodles and eggs. By having a low heat and whisking the eggs gently into the Rigatoni they formed a creamy layer that coated the noodles from both sides, while remaining a silky texture when eating. With the contrast of the succulent crispyness of the bacon and flavorful punch of onion, nutmeg, Salt, Pepper and the most amazing Parmigiano Reggiano I made a version of this Italian classic I could be proud of.


*Induces food coma*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 6, 2018)

Well this is about the cutest thing I ever dun saw (it's a gif).



https://imgur.com/pZxNsXb


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well this is about the cutest thing I ever dun saw (it's a gif).
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/pZxNsXb


Lovely.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm a 'Murican, so
TWO WORLD WARS AND ONE WORLD CUP! 
ENGLAND!
ENGLAND!
TWO WORLD WARS AND ONE WORLD CUP!
ENGLAND ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 6, 2018)

America didn't even make it into the World Cup...


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm bored. Entertain me!


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

*throws a shield at you*


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Some Moron (Jul 6, 2018)

Guifrog said:


>


Quality meme.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 7, 2018)

With a raspy cackle, the elder smith Craler swung the sword that his family had spent eleven generations to fold and forge. So sharp it was that, with a sound like tearing fabric, a rip in reality tore open. Through this rip, Craler recognized himself from moments before, holding aloft the very same coveted blade. Then, in a fit of greed and madness, he cut this earlier self down to seize the twin sword as his own. Too late, however, Craler felt a familiar wound, and was suddenly filled with the memory of being cut down himself...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 7, 2018)

That's stupid.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jul 7, 2018)

Someone post a sweet meme. All I got is a bunch of ones with Lou Albano dressed up as Mario Mario and they're too large to add as an attachment.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 7, 2018)

Wait, what? I've reached 10k posts? Shit.



Dongding said:


> Someone post a sweet meme. All I got is a bunch of ones with Lou Albano dressed up as Mario Mario and they're too large to add as an attachment.


You wanted a sweet meme? Here you go.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 7, 2018)

@WithMyBearHands


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> View attachment 35187
> @WithMyBearHands


Lol.

Time to go clean for an hour while listening to some REOL. OwO


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2018)

I am back from the Arctic; I've been at sea for a month and *holy shit it's 30C in Europe and I can't take it*.


----------



## Mach (Jul 7, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I am back from the Arctic; I've been at sea for a month and *holy shit it's 30C in Europe and I can't take it*.


It is nice to have you back. What did you do in the Arctic?

Also, @aloveablebunny , you seem like a middle of road person and relatively undramatic, so I was wondering if you wanted to talk.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 7, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I am back from the Arctic; I've been at sea for a month and *holy shit it's 30C in Europe and I can't take it*.


UK's hit 29C this and last week if I remember correctly. Every Brit I know of have been complaining like hell.


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2018)

Mach said:


> It is nice to have you back. What did you do in the Arctic?



I filtered seawater to collect the microscopic plants that fuel the arctic ecosystem.

Precise measurements of those plants' colour will help scientists recognise their presence in satellite images, so that the state of the arctic ecosystem can be better described as it changes over the coming decades.



Yakamaru said:


> UK's hit 29C this and last week if I remember correctly. Every Brit I know of have been complaining like hell.



It's especially bad because I've grown accustomed to temperatures just above freezing. I was briefly in Arnoeya and I thought it was hot even though it was only ~10C.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 7, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> It's especially bad because I've grown accustomed to temperatures just above freezing. I was briefly in Arnoeya and I thought it was hot even though it was only ~10C.


Yeah, that can mess with someone's sense of temperature. Try having 47C. Now THAT is not fun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, that can mess with someone's sense of temperature. Try having 47C. Now THAT is not fun.



Where were you; Saudi Arabia, Egypt?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 7, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Where were you; Saudi Arabia, Egypt?


Hmm. My bad. 46C.

forums.furaffinity.net: How do you beat the summer heat with no air conditioner?
Our lovely resident FoxyForest in the thread are seeing those temperatures apparently.


----------



## Mach (Jul 7, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I filtered seawater to collect the microscopic plants that fuel the arctic ecosystem.
> 
> Precise measurements of those plants' colour will help scientists recognise their presence in satellite images, so that the state of the arctic ecosystem can be better described as it changes over the coming decades.


That is important work. Climate change will be changing almost every ecosystem drastically in the relatively near future.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 7, 2018)

New Phone!


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 7, 2018)

*PLUS ULTRA!!!*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 7, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> New Phone!


lucky


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 7, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *PLUS ULTRA!!!*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 7, 2018)

I almost forgot about this movie


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 7, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Ultra instinct



Don't ever change, you radiant dragon man.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 7, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


So many memories just came flooding back.....I think I need to rewatch this now...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 8, 2018)

Ever have those days when you just want to post the most braindead crap on a public forum then instantly question your life choices?

No?

Ok.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ever have those days when you just want to post the most braindead crap on a public forum then instantly question your life choices?
> 
> No?
> 
> Ok.


Yes.

And I reached the point where I don't even question my life choices anymore :y


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 8, 2018)

You poor thing. :V


----------



## Hopei (Jul 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So many memories just came flooding back.....I think I need to rewatch this now...



Was one of my favourite movies as a kid n' survived my "your two old for kids movies" mass clean out. Also gotta say that's the best/most relevent use of the song I've seen, plus no one breaks so


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So many memories just came flooding back.....I think I need to rewatch this now...


The Tigger Movie? Damn, the memories..

Good movie, that one. Hmm, I think I will recommend it for movie night on Fur Base..


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 8, 2018)

Watching _The Land Before Time_ with my parents and trying not to cry.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Power


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

Chilling at home while Okami is at work. Which means I am bored as shit. 

Oh well, at least my formerly frozen pizza will keep me company.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 8, 2018)

Just finished a 40-minute walk with a backpack on my back, with 4.5L of water bottles in it. Had to take a damn long cold shower just to get rid of the damn heat. :V


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Just finished a 40-minute walk with a backpack on my back, with 4.5L of water bottles in it. Had to take a damn long cold shower just to get rid of the damn heat. :V


This humidity and this direct heat? Man you are insane.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 8, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> This humidity and this direct heat? Man you are insane.


At 21.30? Wouldn't exactly call that a lot of humidity and direct heat ,seeing as it was pretty cloudy here.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> At 21.30? Wouldn't exactly call that a lot of humidity and direct heat ,seeing as it was pretty cloudy here.


Oh timezones when I still don't know where people are from


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 8, 2018)

Soooo my therapist talked about diagnosing me with gender dysphoria so I may be able to start transitioning


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Soooo my therapist talked about diagnosing me with gender dysphoria so I may be able to start transitioning


That's amazing!!


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> That's amazing!!


Yee
I'm sick of this female body


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yee
> I'm sick of this female body


welcome to the club of doods


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> welcome to the club of doods


Yeet


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 8, 2018)

oh yeah by the way

I'm heading out tonight for dinner and a movie, then I'll be gone until Saturday night (I believe) at design camp. Wish me luck; there's a chance I could make some good connections with the professors at my dream college 0w0


----------



## Dongding (Jul 8, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Chilling at home while Okami is at work. Which means I am bored as shit.
> 
> Oh well, at least my formerly frozen pizza will keep me company.


Cuddle pizza plz. <3


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> oh yeah by the way
> 
> I'm heading out tonight for dinner and a movie, then I'll be gone until Saturday night (I believe) at design camp. Wish me luck; there's a chance I could make some good connections with the professors at my dream college 0w0


update: there's a hurricane on its way right by the place I'm going. I really hope I packed my raincoat.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> update: there's a hurricane on its way right by the place I'm going. I really hope I packed my raincoat.


Don't get blown away!! But have fun!!


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 8, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't get blown away!! But have fun!!


Hello bhutrflai!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey yo


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 8, 2018)

So I had a customer who didn't have their money transfer info right lose their shit and have to be escorted out by police today. I don't like involving the police in matters but I'm not risking either of my jobs dealing with adult toddlers, especially when I don't have so much as mace on me.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 8, 2018)

Today is Tanabata Festival

Here is a japanese folklore for you guys:

Orihime (Weaving Princess), daughter of the Tentei (Sky King, or the universe itself), wove beautiful clothes by the bank of the Amanogawa (Milky Way, lit. "heavenly river"). Her father loved the cloth that she wove and so she worked very hard every day to weave it. However, Orihime was sad that because of her hard work she could never meet and fall in love with anyone. Concerned about his daughter, Tentei arranged for her to meet Hikoboshi (Cowman/Cowherd Star, or literally Boy Star) (also referred to as Kengyuu who lived and worked on the other side of the Amanogawa. When the two met, they fell instantly in love with each other and married shortly thereafter. However, once married, Orihime no longer would weave cloth for Tentei and Hikoboshi allowed his cows to stray all over Heaven. In anger, Tentei separated the two lovers across the Amanogawa and forbade them to meet. Orihime became despondent at the loss of her husband and asked her father to let them meet again. Tentei was moved by his daughter’s tears and allowed the two to meet on the 7th day of the 7th month if she worked hard and finished her weaving. The first time they tried to meet, however, they found that they could not cross the river because there was no bridge. Orihime cried so much that a flock of magpies came and promised to make a bridge with their wings so that she could cross the river. It is said that if it rains on Tanabata, the magpies cannot come because of the rise of the river and the two lovers must wait until another year to meet. The rain of this day is called "The tear of Orihime and Hikoboshi".


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello bhutrflai!


Hi Little Buggie!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello Furries!!


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello *puts on sunglasses* dudes
Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

Yep, it's a party now that Okami is here!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys.

Haven't been in here in a while.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Haven't been in here in a while.


And Bahg's is here too! Watch out now!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Haven't been in here in a while.


Hi Bags!! We miss you in here!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey guys. Been busy handling very important political affairs around the forum. My campaign is next month.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hey guys. Been busy handling very important political affairs around the forum. My campaign is next month.


Baghdaddy For Fuzzident 2020


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Baghdaddy For Fuzzident 2020



We will have furry stuff everywhere.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> We will have furry stuff everywhere.


As long as you don't ask Okami to be your campaign manager...I don't think I can handle any more political talk in our house.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> As long as you don't ask Okami to be your campaign manager...I don't think I can handle any more political talk in our house.



No sorry, I need him to be Minister of Furry.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

I can do it!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No sorry, I need him to be Minister of Furry.


Well, he can preach til the cows come home too, so that would work I guess. As long as he's home for dinner every night.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Ultra instinct


Universe, why do you post so much Dragon Ball Z? You CAN talk to us, we won't bite you. Well....BahgDaddy might, but thats just him being him.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

I like Dragonball Z


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I like Dragonball Z


It's cool.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

I like ultra instinct


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Universe, why do you post so much Dragon Ball Z? You CAN talk to us, we won't bite you. Well....BahgDaddy might, but thats just him being him.



*BITES*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> *BITES*


Great! Imma need more than a rabies shot for that! Thanks!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Great! Imma need more than a rabies shot for that! Thanks!!



Sorry. I also carry a few other diseases, including "northern yiff fever" and "complete fur ball disorder" and AWOOOOOOO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sorry. I also carry a few other diseases, including "northern yiff fever" and "complete fur ball disorder" and AWOOOOOOO


Don't bite me anymore, thanks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Sorry. I also carry a few other diseases, including "northern yiff fever" and "complete fur ball disorder" and AWOOOOOOO


I already had AWOOOOO.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't bite me anymore, thanks.


Yeah, cause that's my job.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 35304


It's me. Every day.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> It's me. Every day.


I Love You!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> It's me. Every day.





bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, cause that's my job.


She takes her job very, VERY, seriously!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

Power


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

Well Furries. It's been fun! But this old wolf is tired. Had to repair some plumbing today that was a clusterfuk. So goodnight Furry Friends! Awooo!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

Guess we're out. Night all!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Was nice talking!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 8, 2018)

Got back from PB's movie night. Turns out the Princess Bride is not a chick flick.


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 9, 2018)

I forgot to take my meds so now I cannot sleep


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I forgot to take my meds so now I cannot sleep


The trick to sleeping is to stop being woke, So here we start with the first test: Harry Potters depiction of women isn't racist.

While I was working at a theatre someone seriously complained about that after Deathly Hallows Part 2 to me directly. I was just making coffee for her, why did she need to complain about that to me for 20 minutes


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 9, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> The trick to sleeping is to stop being woke, So here we start with the first test: Harry Potters depiction of women isn't racist.
> 
> While I was working at a theatre someone seriously complained about that after Deathly Hallows Part 2 to me directly. I was just making coffee for her, why did she need to complain about that to me for 20 minutes



How... what? There wasn't any racism in the HP movies XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> lol


>No racism in HP movies
>Banned

Good riddance :V

Joke. I love you.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> How... what? There wasn't any racism in the HP movies XD


I know, but she complained how cho chang was asian and had a racist name and other things that don't make any sense. She SJW'd so hard I will never forget it.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >No racism in HP movies
> >Banned
> 
> Good riddance :V
> ...



Can you point out any racism?



Flumpor said:


> I know, but she complained how cho chang was asian and had a racist name and other things that don't make any sense. She SJW'd so hard I will never forget it.



I'm like, super likely to jump on anti-racism bandwagons and left my entire state behind because it was full of racist pricks, and I never noticed anything racist in the movie aside from the almost exclusively white cast, but hey, it was filmed in England, so...


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Can you point out any racism?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like, super likely to jump on anti-racism bandwagons and left my entire state behind because it was full of racist pricks, and I never noticed anything racist in the movie aside from the almost exclusively white cast, but hey, it was filmed in England, so...



She complained both that the characters were almost only white and that cho chang had a racist name.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 9, 2018)

Remember a while back when I said I have moments of putting weird things in the fridge? 

No?

Well, the other night I almost put my portable induction cooktop in the fridge.


Brain.exe has stopped responding.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Remember a while back when I said I have moments of putting weird things in the fridge?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


I mean. I think I once accidentally left my phone or a remote in the fridge lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I mean. I think I once accidentally left my phone or a remote in the fridge lol


It happens man, lmao.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Got back from PB's movie night. Turns out the Princess Bride is not a chick flick.


You thought it was a chick flick!? Scandalous!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Got back from PB's movie night. Turns out the Princess Bride is not a chick flick.


I look a lot like Wesley when I am in my pirate garb. Just minus the mask.


----------



## DocNonsense (Jul 9, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> I know, but she complained how cho chang was asian and had a racist name and other things that don't make any sense. She SJW'd so hard I will never forget it.


See, when people make frivolous and ill-based comments like that, it takes away from _actual problems, _like real examples of bigotry.
Who's gonna take you seriously if you got to war on *HaRrY fUcKiNg PoTtEr *of all things for being racist...

Very few credible individuals.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

S’up


----------



## Dongding (Jul 9, 2018)

Kame... Kamehah... ahh... *ACHOO*!

Kamehameha.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

*slides on kamekameha wave*


----------



## DocNonsense (Jul 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Kame... Kamehah... ahh... *ACHOO*!
> 
> Kamehameha.


Bless you Kakarot


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *powers up to maximum*


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 9, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> She complained both that the characters were almost only white and that cho chang had a racist name.



It would be fair to say that in the books at least (I've yet to see the films) there is a degree of stereotyping going on with almost every character who isnt white and English.  Whether you would call that racism or just crude characterisation is debatable.


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2018)

I am proud to say that I have never read a Harry Potter book, nor seen a Harry Potter film...well, maybe a few snippets of a film somebody might have been watching, but just never had any appeal, to me.

Same with Lord of The Rings.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

THIS IS SPARTA


----------



## DocNonsense (Jul 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> I am proud to say that I have never read a Harry Potter book, nor seen a Harry Potter film...well, maybe a few snippets of a film somebody might have been watching, but just never had any appeal, to me.
> 
> Same with Lord of The Rings.


Never really got into harry potter either
I have a real soft spot for LoTR though, mainly for the huge battle scenes over the story or anything....


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> Never really got into harry potter either
> I have a real soft spot for LoTR though, mainly for the huge battle scenes over the story or anything....



I did see the cartoon version of The Hobbit, though!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 9, 2018)

I like the Hobbits. The reason I watch those movies is definitely to see how much gay stuff Sam and Frodo get up to; and let me tell you: It's a satisfying amount.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Jul 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> I am proud to say that I have never read a Harry Potter book, nor seen a Harry Potter film...well, maybe a few snippets of a film somebody might have been watching, but just never had any appeal, to me.
> 
> Same with Lord of The Rings.


I read the hobbit and liked it. Never read HP tho.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

LEEERRRROOOOOYYYYY JEEEEEEKKKKKIIIINNNNSSSSSSS


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 9, 2018)

Website: Enjoy a 30 day free trial
Me: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Website: Just enter in your credit card information
Me: ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DocNonsense (Jul 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Website: Enjoy a 30 day free trial
> Me: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> Website: Just enter in your credit card information
> Me: ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)


Me: What a deal! should I fax you my birth certificate as well? Golly, I can't believe my luck.
Me also: Is bankrupt within the hour.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

THIS IS SPARTA


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 9, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> See, when people make frivolous and ill-based comments like that, it takes away from _actual problems, _like real examples of bigotry.
> Who's gonna take you seriously if you got to war on *HaRrY fUcKiNg PoTtEr *of all things for being racist...
> 
> Very few credible individuals.



To be fair, most films suffer from being very, very white.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

LEEEEEERRRRRRRROOOOOOOYYYYYYYYY

JEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKIIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSSSS


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello Furries!*waves paw around*


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi, darling!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Hi, darling!


Darling? You know my wife will eat you for that?


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 9, 2018)

What? Where? Who?

...Those glasses. @-o


----------



## Donkie (Jul 9, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Me and my baby have a discord server gay and bisexual furries especially welcome. 

but we have everything NSFW stuff roleplay and tons of cute stuff so come say hi.





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Website: Enjoy a 30 day free trial
> Me: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> Website: Just enter in your credit card information
> Me: ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)



How many times i fell for that as a kid oof the past is cruel




PolarizedBear said:


> I read the hobbit and liked it. Never read HP tho


I need to get my hands on the books, when i went to the bookstore they didn't have it in stalk do have a collection of grimm brother tales i need to finish reading


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> What? Where? Who?
> 
> ...Those glasses. @-o


Wait, wasn't your Avi a woman with shades on a second ago?


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah... me and our friends were just casually wearing sunglasses and then we suddenly turned into humans. 

I have no idea how that happened. :s


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 9, 2018)

We have to be careful with our sunglasses


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We have to be careful with our sunglasses


Especially mine, because mine are prescriptions.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

So! How was everyones day?


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So! How was everyones day?


Gooood! How about yours?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

Luxibutt said:


> Gooood! How about yours?


Stress filled as always!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Stress filled as always!


I have 2 Deadlines in 3 days and haven't even started on one... I can do it, buut RIP my next 40 hours.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

I think Furries are good procrastinators.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think Furries are good procrastinators.


I actually was productive today, with I haven't started on one I mean I only started on the second one today. But it's actually looking ok. It's a 3D Character Model of the character from the game PP Hammer and I only have to do texture tomorrow and then i can get started on my Programming.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> I actually was productive today, with I haven't started on one I mean I only started on the second one today. But it's actually looking ok. It's a 3D Character Model of the character from the game PP Hammer and I only have to do texture tomorrow and then i can get started on my Programming.


Cool. Cool. I did go help my wife. She has a dead battery. Otherwise it was a lazy day. But these next two days are gonna be hectic.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Stress filled as always!


Oh boy, I know that feeling lol 
What are you stressing about?


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

LEEEEEERRRRRROOOOOYYYYYY JEEEEEEKKKKIIIIIINNNNNNNSSSSSSS


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 9, 2018)

Just got through another work day. Gud shit.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 9, 2018)

finished a recording of a game edited it and I am now uploading it. That took longer than I expected x.x


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 9, 2018)

I hate being back to reality today.. wish it was still the weekend.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2018)

Fuckin' hell. 7 hours of working and sweating my ass off in this heat.

Can't wait to get home and grab a cold shower and something cold to drink. :V


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Fuckin' hell. 7 hours of working and sweating my ass off in this heat.
> 
> Can't wait to get home and grab a cold shower and something cold to drink. :V


You have hot enough summers up there? Wow, that must be an interesting place to live.☺ In California we've been burning up, lately.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> You have hot enough summers up there? Wow, that must be an interesting place to live.☺ In California we've been burning up, lately.


The past two weeks we've had some days at 29C, so pretty damn hot.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The past two weeks we've had some days at 29C, so pretty damn hot.


Wow.. that's probably miserable for you, that kind of heat. ☺

If you're in Death Valley, or Arizona, it's much worse - 110F (43C), lately.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The past two weeks we've had some days at 29C, so pretty damn hot.



Wow, that's extremely hot for Norway. O_O It's just as hot as here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Wow.. that's probably miserable for you, that kind of heat. ☺
> 
> If you're in Death Valley, or Arizona, it's much worse - 110F (43C), lately.


Indeed. I'm sweating my ass off. 

Good way to lose weight by working in this heat with physical labour, but uggghhhh. I hate sweating. I absolutely hate it. My T-shirt gets all sticky and clammy. And my non-muscles and lines are showing. It's embarrassing too. D:

@FoxyForest made a thread where the temperature at his place were hitting 46C.



Fallowfox said:


> Wow, that's extremely hot for Norway. O_O It's just as hot as here.


Ye. A friend of mine from Wales was raving on about how the weather is over there just yesterday. And he's the type to never really complain much let alone rant for over an hour over the weather.

Haven't seen such heat in years, especially not in the UK. In some ways I welcome it, in others I'm just like "Oh, FUCK OFF!".


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah, sweating is gross.. especially when it's the dripping wet kind.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m used to dealing with heat. Granted I was happy in the Australian outback at 105 degrees and when I went to Texas I was happy with the heat. Even when it’s hot here I’m fine... unless it’s indoors. Then screw that! Because outside humidity and high heat are fine to deal with, but heavy air inside of a house? Screw that!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yeah, sweating is gross.. especially when it's the dripping wet kind.


Indeed. I've been doing that all day. Glad I can completely change into something different for tomorrow. Glad I can use jogging pants for this type of job. Imagine having a pair of jeans. Sweaty, clammy and sticky jeans... _*shivers*_

But, I am back home now, so time for a cold shower. :V


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

all right lets do this LEEEEEERRRRRROOOOOOOYYYYYYY JJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEKIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSS


----------



## Storok (Jul 10, 2018)

@modfox I respond yee


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Luxibutt said:


> Oh boy, I know that feeling lol
> What are you stressing about?


Money. What else? Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Storok said:


> @modfox I respond yee


Ain't seen you in awhile!


----------



## modfox (Jul 10, 2018)

Storok said:


> @modfox I respond yee


*YES!*


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

LEEEEERRRRRROOOOOOYYYYYY JEEEEEKKKKKIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSSSS


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

Ohmygosh. Your avi Universe. <3


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

What about it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What about it


Hey! You finally got an avi!!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

Spirit


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

bomb.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Spirit


Indeed! It suits him!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> bomb.


Hi Dongding


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

When's @bhutrflai going to get with a real sheep like me?


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

Special beam canon


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Special beam canon


Special sheep cannon.


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

Dragon fist


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

Mind... flash.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> When's @bhutrflai going to get with a real sheep like me?


Bahhhhhnever!


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

Ultra instinct


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

Sometimes the babes don't know they're with me until I let them know.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sometimes the babes don't know they're with me until I let them know.


Uh huh. I am sure.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

Next time you go on one of your plumbimg errands I might pay your guys' place a little visit; meet the new in-laws.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Next time you go on one of your plumbimg errands I might pay your guys' place a little visit; meet the new in-laws.


My guy? You do know that I am a man and bhutrflai is a woman, right?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

I mean to be inclusive. I am filling your boots after all. I'll give your entire family the things you could never afford to give them with your meager salary.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I mean to be inclusive. I am filling your boots after all. I'll give your entire family the things you could never afford to give them with your meager salary.


Yep. You're reaching.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 10, 2018)

The world will be open to them under my wing.


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

Just realized that my like count went over 11,000. I really need to get out more.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hi


Hi Universe. Howl are you?


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m great


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 10, 2018)

To all the lurkers: just say "Hi" .


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

Ka


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 11, 2018)

First day of solo field work at my new job:


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

Me


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

hameha


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> hameha


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 11, 2018)

Imagine this bird coming at you, looks like he's about to wreck some shit.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 11, 2018)

My wife's an owl - I'm used to it!


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

KAAAA


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Kaaaa


Good morning Universe!


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Morning.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

MEEEE


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

HAAAA


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

MEEEEE


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

HAAAAAA


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> HAAAAAA


Are you ok?


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m fine


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

_Kamehameha_


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 11, 2018)

Just finished this guy today


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Just finished this guy today
> View attachment 35485


I'm getting a weird vibe; like he's about to do something lewd with that firearm.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 11, 2018)

Fresca is a very tasty soda, I must say; I wish it was available on the shelves out here more:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Fresca is a very tasty soda, I must say; I wish it was available on the shelves out here more:


It's good with liquer as well.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's good with liquer as well.


Yeah, I don't drink.. but, it's tasty in itself, that's for sure.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yeah, I don't drink.. but, it's tasty in itself, that's for sure.


It is a tasty beverage!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm getting a weird vibe; like he's about to do something lewd with that firearm.


Yes. Nom on it like the Furry he is. Owo


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

I heraewd bhgggahzdaddy leftt


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I heraewd bhgggahzdaddy leftt


Wait serously?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

mhm


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh boy the things I miss when I sleep :^p


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

He's jus' messin'.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeh. He'll be back eventually


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

He's just creeping right now like a slimy pervert reading this sentence.


----------



## Sagt (Jul 11, 2018)

England lost. :c




I hope France destroys Croatia.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 11, 2018)

Lcs said:


> England lost. :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I was hoping England would win andthen win the finals :/


----------



## Sagt (Jul 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Man I was hoping England would win andthen win the finals :/


It's pretty disappointing.

During the last World Cup, I was in Amsterdam when Holland beat... I don't remember which country, lol. :x

It was a lot of fun though, with all of the excitment and loudness. Lots of orange, everywhere.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 11, 2018)

Lcs said:


> It's pretty disappointing.
> 
> During the last World Cup, I was in Amsterdam when Holland beat... I don't remember which country, lol. :x
> 
> It was a lot of fun though, with all of the excitment and loudness. Lots of orange, everywhere.


Yeah people tend to get really excited about it.  Must be mad in Croatia and France at the moment. 
Actually was in Germany when they won and people were getting violently shitfaced lol


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah people tend to get really excited about it.  Must be mad in Croatia and France at the moment.
> Actually was in Germany when they won and people were getting violently shitfaced lol



I hope the Croatians win.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 11, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I hope the Croatians win.


I'm french and I'm not even rootimg for France. 
The team is so expensive that it's just ridiculous :y


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm french and I'm not even rootimg for France.
> The team is so expensive that it's just ridiculous :y


The Croats are probably the underdogs (to many folks) - so they deserve it, imo.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey infrared o/


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

I fly now.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

Pray I die in a crash for it is the last chance your race stands against my growing might. My true form shall soon be complete.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 11, 2018)

so i just got on now, did i miss anything?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 11, 2018)

Google Docs - create and edit documents online, for free.
Here's the link to a song i'm writing, tell me what you think about it.


----------



## Julen (Jul 11, 2018)

e


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> so i just got on now, did i miss anything?





























You haven't heard?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You haven't heard?


loooooooooooooooollll


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 11, 2018)

*facepalm* *looks at paper* DUDE! I told you to answer every question to the best of your ability, an you wrote THIS! YOU FAIL THE CLASS!!!!!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 11, 2018)

this song describes me, i get pushed down, but i get up, grab life by the neck and kick it in the ass every day.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What’s up


You are!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What’s up


nothin' much, how 'bout you?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You are!


that may be true, but he has to sleep some time?


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2018)

Love your Avatar @Furrygameremopunk


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 11, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Love your Avatar @Furrygameremopunk


hey thanks, i love yours as well.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hey


hey.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What’s up


Are you a bot, Universe?


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Um no


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

Is there some stupid sunglasses thing going on right now? I want in...


----------



## KyleTheRed (Jul 11, 2018)

Idk, sunglasses are fine with me


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I like sunglasses


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

"Why are you all wearing sunglasses?" was my question.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

Hate you guys.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

Enjoy :3


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Enjoy :3


Omg nice. Thanks! <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh. Now the sheep has shades too!


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2018)

I tried, I can't find a meme generator that works;-;


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I tried, I can't find a meme generator that's works;-;


I think you would look nice in a pair of summer sunglasses.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

Are we memes? Is that what this is?


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh. Now the sheep has shades too!




Thanks
I can't tech today apparently though


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Thanks
> I can't tech today apparently though


You can ask Gui to draw some on you. He actually did it for me twice.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I like sunglasses they make me look cool


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

Boing!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Boing!


@Ramjet556  You look awesome!


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m awesome


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Can I have some wraparound shades


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2018)

Anybody know what function to use in R to interpolate a matrix with lots of NaNs in it?


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Boing!




Hahahaha love it
Thank you!


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

What are you talking about


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

A pirate monkey cuz they are good with both "Arr"s and Bananas.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m confused


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Anybody know what function to use in R to interpolate a matrix with lots of NaNs in it?







Wat?


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m very confused


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Anybody know what function to use in R to interpolate a matrix with lots of NaNs in it?


The Matrix is everywhere Neo. It is all around us. You see it when you look out your window, or when you turn on your television. You feel it when you go to work, when you pay your taxes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2018)

I want to use the cells with numbers in to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m confused


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 11, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I want to use the cells with numbers in to fill in the gaps.


What the...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I want to use the cells with numbers in to fill in the gaps.


I wish I could give you a satisfactory answer, but in all honesty I have no clue.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m just as confused as you are


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2018)

So if you had a series of numbers that went '1, 2, 3, 4, empty, 6' it would be obvious that the missing number is 5. 

This is a square field of numbers, where most entries are empty. It is possible to infer what the numbers in the empty spots are likely to be, but I can't remember how to do it.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Still confused


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I want to use the cells with numbers in to fill in the gaps.



NaNaNaNaNaN NaN....Batman!!!

Sorry I know I'm no help

Is it code for a program?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So if you had a series of numbers that went '1, 2, 3, 4, empty, 6' it would be obvious that the missing number is 5.
> 
> This is a square field of numbers, where most entries are empty. It is possible to infer what the numbers in the empty spots are likely to be, but I can't remember how to do it.


So like Sudoku?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 11, 2018)

5 permanent bans in one day, I wonder who will be the next person to go :V


----------



## Ginza (Jul 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> 5 permanent bans in one day, I wonder who will be the next person to go :V



Probably me :V


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Stop hammer time


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> 5 permanent bans in one day, I wonder who will be the next person to go :V



Oh?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 11, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I want to use the cells with numbers in to fill in the gaps.


Is that matlab?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> NaNaNaNaNaN NaN....Batman!!!
> 
> Sorry I know I'm no help
> 
> Is it code for a program?




Yeah so I have a bunch of measurements for chlorophyll concentration in the sea at a variety of depths and latitudes.

I want to make a cross-section through the sea which shows how much chlorophyll there is in it.



Sarachaga said:


> Is that matlab?



It is R, which is very similar, but it's open-source and free.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Still confused


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Is that matlab?


Yes

stackoverflow.com: using interp1 in R for matrix

stackoverflow.com: How to interpolate matrix "between values" values in Matlab

This is what I found.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 11, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Oh?


Yee


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Yee



Wheres the list for that?

*edit or do you mean all the trolls finally got nuked?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Still confused



Here's an example of one I made a few months ago:





But I'm out of the office at the moment so I can't look up how I did it, to remind myself.


The black dots represent places where I took measurements and everything else in between is inferred by a program.



Infrarednexus said:


> Yes
> 
> stackoverflow.com: using interp1 in R for matrix
> 
> ...



Thanks nexus. I tried interp1 but it's only for 1-dimensional data and it doesn't work when you have empty spots. 

I have found a work around at the moment using na.approx, although it isn't *really* bilinear.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 11, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Wheres the list for that?
> 
> *edit or do you mean all the trolls finally got nuked?


Few were trolls, and some were problem members


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 11, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Few were trolls, and some were problem members


Who all got banned?


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Who all got banned?


Mach, Bahgdaddy, Kyr, Ciderfine, yourmomlol

There probably will be alot less political arguments from now on


----------



## Ginza (Jul 11, 2018)

Place is a lot more quiet now. That’s good at least.

I wonder when we’ll get those mods though. Surely it’s only.. what? Another whole week before this happens all over again eh?


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Heyo


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

A pirate monkey would have figured that problem out by now... Just sayin'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2018)

Solved that problem.








Dongding said:


> A pirate monkey would have figured that problem out by now... Just sayin'.



I am a pirate monkey.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 11, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Solved that problem.


I'm curious. How'd you end up doing it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm curious. How'd you end up doing it?



Found the right website and R packages for help on solving it.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 11, 2018)

Kyr was an annoying troll with some lightly transphobic views, but I don't think a permaban was called for there. Still, he actively derailed anything similar to diologue with his trolling, so I'm glad he received some form of discipline.

Did they ban the guy with 666 at the end of his username that was throwing Sig Heils and shit yet?


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I don’t know


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

I donno what I watched but my entire youtube feed is filled up with random Middle Eastern top 10 videos now.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I donno what I watched but my entire youtube feed is filled up with random Middle Eastern top 10 videos now.



This is the FBI, stay where you are!!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Kyr was an annoying troll with some lightly transphobic views, but I don't think a permaban was called for there. Still, he actively derailed anything similar to diologue with his trolling, so I'm glad he received some form of discipline.
> 
> Did they ban the guy with 666 at the end of his username that was throwing Sig Heils and shit yet?


If it's one that would WRITE EVERYTHING IN CAPS LOCK AND uhBAUWEAYHBSE,UVY AHUY ANES then yep, that one's gone too.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I donno what I watched but my entire youtube feed is filled up with random Middle Eastern top 10 videos now.


Early game Ottomomans are a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

I hate glitches


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I hate glitches


Metoo


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

I wish I had sunglasses.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

You're a father so they're probably on your forehead.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You're a father so they're probably on your forehead.


I wear prescription sunglasses. Cause Im old.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wish I had sunglasses.








You didn't like this one? I mean, the eyes are so small...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> You didn't like this one? I mean, the eyes are so small...


Yeah, my eyes are up here!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

Alrighty alrighty


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Alrighty alrighty


Pawsome!!!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah these are good. :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

My future is so bright, I gotta wear these shades!

Thank you Guifrog!!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

No problem!! *hugs you all* \@/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> No problem!! *hugs you all* \@/


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> No problem!! *hugs you all* \@/


Challenge time, see if you can do me some clipon lense covers.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

What is that? Is it like the one from Nexus' pfps?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Guys? Why isnt my code compiling? T^T


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 11, 2018)

So I just won a Huawei Mate 10, think it was for a decent price.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 11, 2018)

Gratz!


----------



## Galatur René (Jul 11, 2018)

Didn't want to be a drama queen by starting an entire thread in relation to this, but until further notice I will likely be posting less in this forum and not even really lurking... 
I did manage to position myself into employment... Haven't gotten paid yet...
But besides that drain of my time, due to reasons I don't care to explain or talk about, you can expect that my sister will not post here at all.
And I need time. I need so much time.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 11, 2018)

G'luck to yous.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 11, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Gratz!


Thanks, seems like a decent phone and even beats some current flagships in some departments. So far, no regrets.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> What is that? Is it like the one from Nexus' pfps?








Stuff like this.


----------



## Galatur René (Jul 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> G'luck to yous.


Thank you kindly. I am going to try to work even harder to become a better me and to heal.
It may, in fact, be foolish that I post this now. Because truly, I anticipate me posting more and more as I was much too stressed to post at all before.
Now I am somewhat more healed.
I suppose it is better to say that I am sorry that I was away, in case anyone missed my presence or was longing for the RP I was working on.
I don't know if I have the wherewithal to finish the engine.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Take your time and do whatever. I recently got over a small ongoing freakout myself in regards to my lack of commitment to my FA Gallery. It's still bare from a few months ago when I axed everything.

I think the important thing is that you stay enthusiastic about conceptualizing to keep your creative flame for that project lit. You can still develop things and make them better in your mind before you put them forth for other people to see.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 12, 2018)

I drew a ‘human’ today. :v it felt really weird as I’m not used to drawing people and was like “da fuq does this look right?! HOW DO U HUMAN” well when I say human I mean it looks human.. err it’s more complicated then that.


----------



## Rant (Jul 12, 2018)

Ha! I got a warning for old memes! XD seriously tho is that where the mod(s?) been? Looking at old, unpopular threads for memes and shit posts instead of stomping out the fucking fires these last few days? Holy shit do we need mods


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Yeah, if by _mods _you mean "Modifications" to your current disrespectful behavior toward our current mod(s?) Yes we need them very very much.


----------



## Rant (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah, if by _mods _you mean "Modifications" to your current disrespectful behavior toward our current mod(s?) Yes we need them very very much.


Dude we have like two mods for the whole site and one of them I rarely see do anything


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

I thought it was just Mewtwo to be honest. who's the other one? lol. Mungo back? >:3


----------



## Rant (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I thought it was just Mewtwo to be honest. who's the other one? lol. Mungo back? >:3


I wish, dragonees is a mod but he's hardly on or doing much


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 12, 2018)

What we need are Mod Wolves!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Rant said:


> I wish, dragonees is a mod but he's hardly on or doing much


Oh yeah. How could I forget...




My unicorn... so rare and beautiful. Mustn't touch. Mustn't even be seen or it's magic will be lost to the world forever.


----------



## Rant (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh yeah. How could I forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da fuq?!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

My bountiful buoyant Dragoneer. So majestic and perfect. <3


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh yeah. How could I forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

There's nowhere else to go. Whatchu' gonna' do, play forum games?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> There's nowhere else to go. Whatchu' gonna' do, play forum games?


Forum games? Maaan: 



I'm everywhere


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

So that's where you went off to with your perm and sweater; greeting the newbies. I would say hi to some of them but they won't be here next week.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So that's where you went off to with your perm and sweater; greeting the newbies. I would say hi to some of them but they won't be here next week.



Oh, I dunno.  One in particular keeps coming back!
But yeah, it gets depressing when all you can think to say to genuine new members is "I'm sorry you had to see this site right now".


----------



## Galatur René (Jul 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Oh, I dunno.  One in particular keeps coming back!
> But yeah, it gets depressing when all you can think to say to genuine new members is "I'm sorry you had to see this site right now".


Would you happen to be talking about me, my good otter?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 12, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Would you happen to be talking about me, my good otter?



I meant mister nazi dog sex guy, under his various aliases.  He must like us...


----------



## Galatur René (Jul 12, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I meant mister nazi dog sex guy, under his various aliases.  He must like us...


Ah. That fool. 
Shame, I thought that my continued presence despite hardship was being noticed. 
_She dramatically flourishes a hand behind her right eye with an exaggerated distraught gaze._
I guess... it was not to be. 

But as for apologizing to newbies...
Anyone who is familiar with forums should be familiar with his sort. There are contrarians for any rules that exist, and they will blatantly  create accounts just to cause ruckus because it is fun. 
Best to ignore such when possible. 

As for the rest of this forum, however, it is full of wonderful people, and if anyone would attempt to get to know you all, despite all the political drama which may occur, you are mostly genuinely kind.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh yeah. How could I forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go marry @Dragoneer and leave us in peace >:U


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Go marry @Dragoneer and leave us in peace >:U



But make sure we all get invitations to the wedding reception!


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 12, 2018)

Long-ass Twitter thread I did some serious research for

*biggest like/retweet ratio and follower gain so far*

Me: neat

Screencapping an unnoticed post dunking on a major shitlord

*like/retweet ratio and follower gain bigger than the last by 25%*

Me: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 12, 2018)

G'morning

@Misha Bordiga Zahradník, did I get it right?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank God I already have glasses :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Thank God I already have glasses :V


It won't save you from @Guifrog OwO
Please sir, do your beautiful magic on this huggable creature OwO


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> It won't save you from @Guifrog OwO
> Please sir, do your beautiful magic on this huggable creature OwO


Nuuuu! Run for your lives! V:


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 12, 2018)

Sumimasen deshita ú.ù


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Works fast...


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Works fast...


Well, thats @Guifrog . The fastest frog in the form


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

I can still catch him. See?
*Opens hands to reveal nothing.*
FUCK!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Sumimasen deshita ú.ù


Minimal altercations

You please me :V


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 12, 2018)

Training! This one teacher at college would give me CARDBOARD BOXES of damaged pictures to restore on Photoshop during internship period. It ended up being something to do for a living.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Minimal altercations
> 
> You please me :V



I'm glad you're pleased *w*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2018)

So damn close to hit under 100kg. I am sitting barely over 100.5. :V


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 12, 2018)

GO, YAKA @/


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Is it safe


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

The towel rack Yaka. Don't get cocky!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So damn close to hit under 100kg. I am sitting barely over 100.5. :V


You're gonna fail boi and be a bear :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So damn close to hit under 100kg. I am sitting barely over 100.5. :V


Good luck! Keep it up!

Now if only I could gain weight...I'm actually underweight x_x


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Have I got one image of Homer and Bart or two in that post? Sometimes I get little broken image icon that doesn't show up for it's removal when you edit your post to remove the broken image... I feel like mobile is doing funky shiz behind my back sometimes...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Good luck! Keep it up!
> 
> Now if only I could gain weight...I'm actually underweight x_x


Don't feel sad. You gotta appreciate your body because I know a bear will love you for that :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 12, 2018)

If only haha





Dongding said:


> Have I got one image of Homer and Bart or two in that post? Sometimes I get little broken image icon that doesn't show up for it's removal when you edit your post to remove the broken image... I feel like mobile is doing funky shiz behind my back sometimes...


Just one. I've got a broken image for the 2nd one.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> If only hahaJust one. I've got a broken image for the 2nd one.


K good. At least it knows it isn't any good.


----------



## Zamietka (Jul 12, 2018)

hello I'm back to fail miserably at socializing with you all owo

...
so please explain what's the deal with the sunglasses


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 12, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> hello I'm back to fail miserably at socializing with you all owo
> 
> ...
> so please explain what's the deal with the sunglasses


Heyo. Everyone got one from a beautiful person. OwO
Ask for it, maybe he will give you one.^.^


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 12, 2018)

I think Guifrog opened up a sunglasses shop, and he’s celebrating by giving us free sunglasses.


----------



## Zamietka (Jul 12, 2018)

cool, I want 10


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't know why I'm doing this either XD 



Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I think Guifrog opened up a sunglasses shop, and he’s celebrating by giving us free sunglasses.


You want one? :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're gonna fail boi and be a bear :V


#WeightLossPride :V



Battlechili said:


> Good luck! Keep it up!
> 
> Now if only I could gain weight...I'm actually underweight x_x


Thanks. 

I will most likely hit under 100 this week. Daily activity and 3 days of hard physical labour tend to increase the speed.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 12, 2018)

*blushes* It's not like that >w<! For Zamietka's one I just copy-pasta'd Joni's model and changed the colors, besides a bit of the perspective.


----------



## Zamietka (Jul 12, 2018)

Perfect, I was pretty sure you would just copy paste 10 sunglasses on top of each other. You're so creative though

...now if only there was a possibility of having animated gifs for avatars :') guess I will have to pick one


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2018)

I know I said I'd hit below 100kg inside the week. Well, guess what. :V
7 hours of pushing, moving and shoving shit around = Weight loss like hell.

~Edit~ 
Actually, nevermind. Weight is being wonky. :V


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Towel rack?

Edit: Towel rack...


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 12, 2018)

Recently moved to another state *again* in an effort to find somewhere to call "Home". To be honest, I think I've finally found it.  I'm not used to feeling like things are falling into place; so I'll be taking extreme care not to screw this up.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Good luck panda! Good price, bad area?


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

S’up


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Hoes, gold plated AK47s, grills, uhhhh... pitbulls. You know, my usual gangster activities.

Really really baggy T-shirts.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Your scale looks a little... to be blunt: tampered with, Yaka.




I'm no detective but I think Mika is taking your body acceptance into his own hands.


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Blue Fire (Jul 12, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What’s up


yo mama


----------



## Blue Fire (Jul 12, 2018)

crap, the discord server is down....


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Haha


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

*Solar Flare!*


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

I’m wearing sunglasses


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

So am I. Looks like we'll be seeing eachother just fine.


----------



## Siderius (Jul 12, 2018)

Interesting place here. Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Siderius (Jul 12, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello



Hello there.


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Siderius (Jul 12, 2018)

Nothing much, just figuring this website out. How are you?


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Good


----------



## Ginza (Jul 12, 2018)

Hope everyone’s doing well <3


----------



## Blue Fire (Jul 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Hope everyone’s doing well <3


Hey Ginza, we should start a chat on discord I have Angel in on it lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Hope everyone’s doing well <3



Howel nice of you to ask. 

I am just pawesome at the moment, apart from my awooful language. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Hope everyone’s doing well <3





[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiY1O3r4prcAhUqj1QKHXQTBb4QjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fslackmojis.com%2Fcategories%2F7-party-parrot-emojis&psig=AOvVaw0BMPgVrJNLhxnoMgTxy7oP&ust=1531526413361118']
	

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjRvpmA45rcAhWKjVQKHZSQBqAQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbrave-exvius.com%2Fmembers%2Ftla.6376%2F&psig=AOvVaw0BMPgVrJNLhxnoMgTxy7oP&ust=1531526413361118']
	
[/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwirhpmH45rcAhXKz1QKHWLvBKEQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcultofthepartyparrot.com%2Fparrots%2Fhd%2F%3FC%3DN%3BO%3DD&psig=AOvVaw0BMPgVrJNLhxnoMgTxy7oP&ust=1531526413361118']
	

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwizzIeg45rcAhUpl1QKHUodCIwQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcultofthepartyparrot.com%2F&psig=AOvVaw0BMPgVrJNLhxnoMgTxy7oP&ust=1531526413361118']
	

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwizu7aw45rcAhXHv1QKHVrpDo0QjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fi.reddit.com%2Fr%2FPartyParrot%2Fcomments%2F5l5nya%2F12_days_of_partyparrot_day_12%2F&psig=AOvVaw0BMPgVrJNLhxnoMgTxy7oP&ust=1531526413361118']
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Blue Fire (Jul 12, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Howel nice of you to ask.
> 
> I am just pawesome at the moment, apart from my awooful language. :3


Those puns need moderated lol


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

GROCERY STORE TIME!! No coffee is sacrilegious!!


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Wait what


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

I always make sure to get as many groceries as I can to minimize the trips I make to the store.


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Okay


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Well you want to make sure you have food to eat right?


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Um sure


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

You act like grocery shopping is unusual XD


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Well, where do you get your food?


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Magic


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

NO WAY!


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

What kind of food do you like making the most?


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Pizza


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Who doesn't love pizza. I personally love Hawaiian BBQ and veggie lovers.


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

I love pizza


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

I prefer ordering out because unfreezing and baking pizzas is just a pain in the rear end for me.


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Do you like sushi?


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 12, 2018)

Rant said:


> I wish, dragonees is a mod but he's hardly on or doing much


dragon is usually on the main site I think


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 12, 2018)

www.washingtonpost.com: ‘Do not eat this cereal’: CDC issues blunt warning about Honey Smacks as outbreak grows to 100
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank goodness I don't eat that cereal anyway.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 12, 2018)

I found the most recent version of the political bias meme


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Awoooooooooo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Howel nice of you to ask.
> 
> I am just pawesome at the moment, apart from my awooful language. :3


Love it!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey Okami


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Okami


Hey Red! Whatcha up to?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Love it!


Damn you & your new pun...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Red! Whatcha up to?


Enjoying the slightly colder weather thanks to my new AC


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Damn you & your new pun...


Imma say it all the time!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Enjoying the slightly colder weather thanks to my new AC


Air conditioning is a blessing.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Air conditioning is a blessing.


Truly a gift from the gods.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Imma say it all the time!


Don't I know it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't I know it.


Does it make you furryous?!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

That was a pawful joke.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That was a pawful joke.


Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That was a pawful joke.


I do like my puns!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Truly a gift from the gods.


So do you know what went down to make Ginza put her account up for deletion?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So do you know what went down to make Ginza put her account up for deletion?


LogicNuke is still harassing her, even after his second permanent ban. She is going off the grid for a week in the hopes that he will leave her alone and not gather any more personal information on her. It's a shame. Ginza is just a young girl who got along fine with everyone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> LogicNuke is still harassing her, even after his second permanent ban. She is going off the grid for a week in the hopes that he will leave her alone and not gather any more personal information on her. It's a shame. Ginza is just a young girl who got along fine with everyone.


Are you serious! I knew that fucker was bad news just by reading his first post.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> LogicNuke is still harassing her, even after his second permanent ban. She is going off the grid for a week in the hopes that he will leave her alone and not gather any more personal information on her. It's a shame. Ginza is just a young girl who got along fine with everyone.


Give me the account details Logic is using to contact her.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are you serious! I knew that fucker was bad news just by reading his first post.


He thinks Ginza is part of a hate group, which is why he keeps going after her. The guy is delusional and dangerous. He knows so much about her already.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Give me the account details Logic is using to contact her.


I don't know much. Ginza would know, but she is too scared to come back here. I feel really bad for her. What kind of person would do this to a young girl?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He thinks Ginza is part of a hate group, which is why he keeps going after her. The guy is delusional and dangerous. He knows so much about her already.


She should report his ass to the police! How did he find out her personal info? Thats disturbing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't know much. Ginza would know, but she is too scared to come back here. I feel really bad for her. What kind of person would do this to a young girl?


An asshole!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She should report his ass to the police! How did he find out her personal info? Thats disturbing.


Me and a few others have been keeping an eye on this guy ever since he attacked Ginza. We know he uses Kiwi Farms and Discord, but I'm fuzzy on the details. He's an allusive asshole, who's smart enough to not expose himself easily. Yakamaru and Kyr know more about it than me, since he loved going after them too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Me and a few others have been keeping an eye on this guy ever since he attacked Ginza. We know he uses Kiwi Farms and Discord, but I'm fuzzy on the details. He's an allusive asshole, who's smart enough to not expose himself easily. Yakamaru and Kyr know more about it than me, since he loved going after them too.


I blocked his ass early on. He didn't say anything I wanted to hear. Came off like a cocky redneck asshole. And arrogant as hell. Sad af! People have no lives so they take it out on others. And to actually form a vendetta mentality towards someone on a Furry Forum! Really? How old is this guy, 3?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I blocked his ass early on. He didn't say anything I wanted to hear. Came off like a cocky redneck asshole. And arrogant as hell. Sad af! People have no lives so they take it out on others. And to actually form a vendetta mentality towards someone on a Furry Forum! Really? How old is this guy, 3?


He's a grown ass man apparently. He wasn't even a furry. He just came here for political reasons and pick on anyone he didn't think belonged here. He wanted to "purify" the forums.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's a grown ass man apparently. He wasn't even a furry. He just came here for political reasons and pick on anyone he didn't think belonged here. He wanted to "purify" the forums.


Lol! Ok! The forums are just fine! Like in all things in the real world, you gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! Ok! The forums are just fine! Like in all things in the real world, you gotta take the good with the bad.


I agree, the forums are fine. You can't fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I agree, the forums are fine. You can't fix what isn't broken.


Just what my dad would say.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

I love the state of the forums always...


...ALWAYS


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

I saw your penis Mika.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I saw your penis Mika.


How was it? V:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I saw your penis Mika.


Great way to start a conversation.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How was it? V:


And a great comeback!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

It was okay.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Goodnight Furries!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj6tvf4nZvcAhUKFnwKHff4A8UQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcultofthepartyparrot.com%2Fparrots%2Fhd%2F%3FC%3DN%3BO%3DD&psig=AOvVaw3WrbmnzIaO4j7GdT-SBdXT&ust=1531542288426590']
	

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjK-7z_nZvcAhXmrFQKHafeB2UQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fimgur.com%2Fgallery%2F3t5k5&psig=AOvVaw3WrbmnzIaO4j7GdT-SBdXT&ust=1531542288426590']
	
[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Goodnight Red. Work comes early. Goodnight Friend!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It was okay.


Better than Dragoneer's?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Better is subjective. I'd hate to make you feel woefully inadequate.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Night guys


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

G'night snake or dragon thing.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Dragon human hybrid


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh okay. Sorry. G'night.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> LogicNuke is still harassing her, even after his second permanent ban. She is going off the grid for a week in the hopes that he will leave her alone and not gather any more personal information on her. It's a shame. Ginza is just a young girl who got along fine with everyone.



Yep, his sort of behaviour is never justified, whatever the motivation.  And even though on paper I might be in a similar place politically, I found his presence on here overbearing and creepy.  Attempts to "purify" the forums or fandom by going after individuals on such a personal level by underhand means are never going to lead anywhere good.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Good luck panda! Good price, bad area?


Actually, I lucked out! It's a quiet house on the outskirts of the city surrounded by fields. Really peaceful. Plus, I moved in with Mr.Right as I mentioned before. His idea, my fantasy  . It's been the best days of my life for the past 10 years. Wish I would've done this sooner ^^


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Hooray! :3
Hope everything goes super good. <3


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 13, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu Is best panda
Im sad he died on FurAnfinty forums bizarre adventure


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 13, 2018)

I made massive progress on a drawing... However I can't exactly share it with your folks. Its not exactly showing anything, but its still eye brow raising enough to be questionable.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I made massive progress on a drawing... However I can't exactly share it with your folks. Its not exactly showing anything, but its still eye brow raising enough to be questionable.


Eyebrow raising? That may be the best turn of words I have ever heard!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Eyebrow raising? That may be the best turn of words I have ever heard!


Hello Yaka!!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh Discord. Why do I even try to participate? What a vapid worthless mess lol.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh Discord. Why do I even try to participate? What a vapid worthless mess lol.


Another reason I don't go on Discord.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh Discord. Why do I even try to participate? What a vapid worthless mess lol.


FAF is the only shitshow I need in my life.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

It's like, 20 unfocused conversations that have either already ended hours ago, or the participants are jumping rooms and you never even know if they've seen what you wrote. Half the time it's just shitposting or off topic.

I don't care for the UI or how unconventional the program is to use compared to like, every other program I think I've ever used.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2018)

I have been listening to Devin Townsend Project's "Fallout" for hours now. Someone send help! :V


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> FAF is the only shitshow I need in my life.


Besides me.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

i'm sorry what? 
did i miss anything


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Besides me.


You're NOT a shit show!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> i'm sorry what?
> did i miss anything


Nah!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Yaka!!


_*raises eye brow
*_
Hellu, Okami. 'sup?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _*raises eye brow
> *_
> Hellu, Okami. 'sup?


Gee, uhh.... why does your username sound Japanese


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _*raises eye brow
> *_
> Hellu, Okami. 'sup?


Howl are you? I am about to get my shit together and go to work. Water leak.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

keys. 
somebody taste my oversized biscuit please


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *Howl* *are you?*


Okami. We can no longer be friends if you continue to use Furry puns. :V

I'm pretty good, thanks for asking. 

Hit 99.8kg this morning. Feels great to see my plans slowly come to fruition. Next goal is 95kg. 

And you? How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Gee, uhh.... why does your username sound Japanese


Because it is. It means Wolf Soldier.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

I've never seen a furry be a soldier before. Besides, soldiers are not my cup of tea.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Howl are you? I am about to get my shit together and go to work. Water leak.


I picture you not off to other places when you're plumbing, but fixing your own home plumbing as if it were a neverending battle against leaks.

Don't shatter this perception of you. I like it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Okami. We can no longer be friends if you continue to use Furry puns. :V
> 
> I'm pretty good, thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


I'm good. So how much is that weight in pounds? You know us dumb Americans aint very good at math.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I picture you not off to other places when you're plumbing, but fixing your own home plumbing as if it were a neverending battle against leaks.
> 
> Don't shatter this perception of you. I like it.


Nope! That sounds like a nightmare to me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I've never seen a furry be a soldier before. Besides, soldiers are not my cup of tea.


Plenty of Furry soldiers out there. Ever here of Marks Barks? He just left the service after four years.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Wish I could, but yeah.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hit 99.8kg this morning. Feels great to see my plans slowly come to fruition. Next goal is 95kg.


Congrats! You can do it! 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm good. So how much is that weight in pounds? You know us dumb Americans aint very good at math.


A good and fast approximation is that every 5kg equals 11lb.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm good. So how much is that weight in pounds? You know us dumb Americans aint very good at math.


Hmm, let me do a quick head calc...

220lbs. I'm 22lbs away from my goal. Lost barely above 50lbs thus far. I might make my primary goal 85kg(187lbs) depending on how I feel once I reach 90kg(198lbs).



Marcl said:


> Congrats! You can do it!


Thanks! I am already over 66% on the way there. Will take a picture tomorrow and see how much I weigh.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Congrats! You can do it!
> 
> 
> A good and fast approximation is that every 5kg equals 11lb.


Ahhhhhhhh......


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm, let me do a quick head calc...
> 
> 220lbs. I'm 22lbs away from my goal. Lost barely above 50lbs thus far. I might make my primary goal 85kg(187lbs) depending on how I feel once I reach 90kg(198lbs).
> 
> ...


Hell, I weigh 85kg!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm, let me do a quick head calc...
> 
> 220lbs. I'm 22lbs away from my goal. Lost barely above 50lbs thus far. I might make my primary goal 85kg(187lbs) depending on how I feel once I reach 90kg(198lbs).
> 
> ...


Well keep it up, buddy! Sounds like you are well on your way!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

no offense at all, but fruition isn't even for me-


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2018)

When in doubt, watermelon and a Long Beach Ice Tea! =w=


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

But watermelons are hard to eat-


----------



## Marcl (Jul 13, 2018)

Not if you cut them first. And they make for a great fruit salad along with oranges and pineapples


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

fruit salad 
yummy yummy 

yeah i think you're right. still ain't worthy of seeds though


----------



## Marcl (Jul 13, 2018)

Wait, what? You don't chew the seeds and eat them? What about grapes? And apples? The only thing that should remain after an apple is a good memory and a stalk.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

What about unanswered?


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Huh


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm bored... as always.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 13, 2018)

I just figured out that my school sent emails to everyone’s parents before summer vacation started recommending workbooks, and if you do one of the workbooks, you get a free homework pass. My mom being my mom, she bought TWO workbooks for me that weren’t recommended, so I have to do an extra book, and I won’t get a homework pass. What’s a vacation again?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I just figured out that my school sent emails to everyone’s parents before summer vacation started recommending workbooks, and if you do one of the workbooks, you get a free homework pass. My mom being my mom, she bought TWO workbooks for me that weren’t recommended, so I have to do an extra book, and I won’t get a homework pass. What’s a vacation again?


A vacation is an extended period.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

What’s up brother?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

what's up doc


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Nothing much just kicking butt.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

*Watches as the two most shortspoken members of the forum speak to eachother.*


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Watches as the two most shortspoken members of the forum speak to eachother.*



All we need is @Some Moron to get in on the action, master of the one or two word post as they are.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

*watches stuff*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Wait, what? You don't chew the seeds and eat them? What about grapes? And apples? The only thing that should remain after an apple is a good memory and a stalk.


Dont eat apple seeds dude! The contain cyanide!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dont eat apple seeds dude! The contain cyanide!!



That's what makes them tasty, sort of like almonds!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> That's what makes them tasty, sort of like almonds!


What makes seed tasty is if you remove it. They are not worthy for watermelon.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

gucci gang


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> That's what makes them tasty, sort of like almonds!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> What makes seed tasty is if you remove it. They are not worthy for watermelon.


Seedless watermelons are great!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Seedless watermelons are great!


but is it possible to eat a watermelon whole?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> but is it possible to eat a watermelon whole?


Not the rind. It'll make you sick.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm in the Sheep Gang. It's like the Gucci Gang but with sheep.

We fleece our new members to initiate them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm in the Sheep Gang. It's like the Gucci Gang but with sheep.
> 
> We fleece our new members to initiate them.


Lol! My gang is The Awooo's. We awooo new members till they cry.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

It is hot af outside! With 100% humidity! Gotta love Georgia!!()


----------



## Lopaw (Jul 13, 2018)

It finally went and rained today.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not the rind. It'll make you sick.


Dangit


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm in the Sheep Gang. It's like the Gucci Gang but with sheep.
> 
> We fleece our new members to initiate them.


aw why is that gang better-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> aw why is that gang better-


Because gucci is so 2001!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because gucci is so 2001!


Double dangit! I still enjoy their song though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Double dangit! I still enjoy their song though.


See. I am old. Idk who gucci gang is! Smh!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> See. I am old. Idk who gucci gang is! Smh!


listen to lil pump then


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh. Ok. I know that song. I do listen to rap stations on occasion. I like just about all music. But country and death metal kinda grate on my nerves.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2018)

Lopaw said:


> It finally went and rained today.


I want more rain over here. Haven't really rained for many days now. :V


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh. Ok. I know that song. I do listen to rap stations on occasion. I like just about all music. But country and death metal kinda grate on my nerves.


Meh, that's right. But mostly metal is crazy af. 

Have you heard of despacito tho


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I want more rain over here. Haven't really rained for many days now. :V


Its rained here quite a bit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Meh, that's right. But mostly metal is crazy af.
> 
> Have you heard of despacito tho


Of course. Makes me wanna dance. Or at least move a little.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Ah


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Of course. Makes me wanna dance. Or at least move a little.


Cardi B's Like It Like That is pawsome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

I like how a lot of music nowadays has a bit of a latin vibe and beat. Something that CAN be danced to.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Pawsome? Why the puns?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its rained here quite a bit.


I love rain. Gives me an excuse to sit next to the window and read a book. >_>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

But of course my idea of dancing is just to shuffle my feet and shake my butt.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Pawsome? Why the puns?


Have you not read my profile. I make puns. Its what I do.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh I understand now


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I love rain. Gives me an excuse to sit next to the window and read a book. >_>


I don't need an excuse for reading. Love to read. Reading a book right now called Arc Light, by Eric L. Harry. Great book about an accidental WW3.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't need an excuse for reading. Love to read. Reading a book right now called Arc Light, by Eric L. Harry. Great book about an accidental WW3.


Do NOT talk about WW3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

That moment when you, a four star general, are about to go home from work, and you get a call from the Russian general in charge, who is a friend, telling you he is about to launch a massive nuclear attack on the Chinese, who the Russians have been at war with. Thats the opening of the book.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

It feels good going out in the rain getting yourself wet. Feels even better if you go into the forest, feel the nature touch you, feel the serenity, the coldness that touches your skin makes you feel so alive


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't need an excuse for reading. Love to read. Reading a book right now called Arc Light, by Eric L. Harry. Great book about an accidental WW3.


I'm a bit lazy on the reading front. Only finished Isaac Asimov's "Foundation" thus far, and working on The Alchemist.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2018)

Had a massive thunderstorm just now after weeks of dryness.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That moment when you, a four star general, are about to go home from work, and you get a call from the Russian general in charge, who is a friend, telling you he is about to launch a massive nuclear attack on the Chinese, who the Russians have been at war with. Thats the opening of the book.


Does war count?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

Of all the places in which a boy might find himself orphaned, ninth-century Iceland was among the worst. Sigurðr Sigurðsson’s parents had arrived with the first wave of Norse immigrants and decided the land had a strange beauty that would be suitable for raising a family. But when Sigurðr was only nine, his father disappeared on an ice floe and, not long after, his mother went to sleep never to wake up. The boy took over the family land and resolved to make his way in life, but he failed: he was just too young, and soon found himself scavenging a living from the dead whales that washed up on the shores. In truth, it was not a bad skill to possess: the flesh was used for food, the blubber for lamps, and the bones for any number of household items. All these things, Sigurðr could trade to support himself. Still, he felt there was something missing from his existence; even as a child, he knew it was not enough to carve a life out of the carcasses of the dead, and he longed to be strong and valiant. So, when not cutting apart beached whales, Sigurðr dove. On the edge of a fjord, with the entire ocean stretched in front of him, he would take a moment as the world around him seemed to disappear. Then his legs would push him up into the air and there would be a moment of brief weightlessness when the battle between sky and sea was deadlocked, and Sigurðr would—just for this one beautiful moment—imagine himself floating near Valhalla. But the sea always won, and the boy would cut the air like a dropped knife. The water rushed up to meet him, and when he sliced through the transparent surface he felt as if he’d come home. Down he would go, searching for the bottom, before emerging from the ocean with the feeling that he’d been cleansed. But the feeling never lasted. When he played with the other boys, because there was still a little time for this, he always felt one step removed from them. He liked to wrestle and run just as they did, and he even enjoyed drawing a little blood in a sporting contest, but there came a time when all the other young men found young women with whom to wrestle. Sigurðr, poor Sigurðr, remained content to wrestle only with the boys, and soon people started to wonder why he didn’t seem to have the slightest interest in taking a wife. Sigurðr took to spending his evenings in the local tavern in an attempt to display his manliness, but try as he might to keep his eyes fixed on the breasts of the waitress, his gaze would invariably wander to the hairy knuckles of the bartender. From there, his eyes would go to the strong curve of Höðbroddr’s buttocks and then, always, they would settle upon one man, a little older, named Einarr Einarsson. Einarr was a block of granite disguised as fur, with a massive chest and thick forearms that could tame a man—or so Sigurðr liked to imagine. Einarr’s eyes reminded Sigurðr of the icy water into which he dove, and his flaming mane was like the passion in the younger man’s heart.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Of all the places in which a boy might find himself orphaned, ninth-century Iceland was among the worst. Sigurðr Sigurðsson’s parents had arrived with the first wave of Norse immigrants and decided the land had a strange beauty that would be suitable for raising a family. But when Sigurðr was only nine, his father disappeared on an ice floe and, not long after, his mother went to sleep never to wake up. The boy took over the family land and resolved to make his way in life, but he failed: he was just too young, and soon found himself scavenging a living from the dead whales that washed up on the shores. In truth, it was not a bad skill to possess: the flesh was used for food, the blubber for lamps, and the bones for any number of household items. All these things, Sigurðr could trade to support himself. Still, he felt there was something missing from his existence; even as a child, he knew it was not enough to carve a life out of the carcasses of the dead, and he longed to be strong and valiant. So, when not cutting apart beached whales, Sigurðr dove. On the edge of a fjord, with the entire ocean stretched in front of him, he would take a moment as the world around him seemed to disappear. Then his legs would push him up into the air and there would be a moment of brief weightlessness when the battle between sky and sea was deadlocked, and Sigurðr would—just for this one beautiful moment—imagine himself floating near Valhalla. But the sea always won, and the boy would cut the air like a dropped knife. The water rushed up to meet him, and when he sliced through the transparent surface he felt as if he’d come home. Down he would go, searching for the bottom, before emerging from the ocean with the feeling that he’d been cleansed. But the feeling never lasted. When he played with the other boys, because there was still a little time for this, he always felt one step removed from them. He liked to wrestle and run just as they did, and he even enjoyed drawing a little blood in a sporting contest, but there came a time when all the other young men found young women with whom to wrestle. Sigurðr, poor Sigurðr, remained content to wrestle only with the boys, and soon people started to wonder why he didn’t seem to have the slightest interest in taking a wife. Sigurðr took to spending his evenings in the local tavern in an attempt to display his manliness, but try as he might to keep his eyes fixed on the breasts of the waitress, his gaze would invariably wander to the hairy knuckles of the bartender. From there, his eyes would go to the strong curve of Höðbroddr’s buttocks and then, always, they would settle upon one man, a little older, named Einarr Einarsson. Einarr was a block of granite disguised as fur, with a massive chest and thick forearms that could tame a man—or so Sigurðr liked to imagine. Einarr’s eyes reminded Sigurðr of the icy water into which he dove, and his flaming mane was like the passion in the younger man’s heart.


Why did you write down that text? This is more like a story of Epic bibles


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Why did you write down that text? This is more like a story of Epic bibles


But wait! There more!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> But wait! There more!



Is this your own writing?  It's well done.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> But wait! There more!


Oh... what is it about?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Oh... what is it about?


It's a sad story. Cuz I feel equally sad


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

oh no this is so sad 
alexa play a sad song


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> oh no this is so sad
> alexa play a sad song


Prepare your tissues cuz this is going to be soul crushing


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Prepare your tissues cuz this is going to be soul crushing


okay


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> okay


Einarr was by trade a carpenter, but he was also a Viking. The two men had a passing acquaintance, inevitable given the sparse population, but little contact until the evening that Sigurðr summoned his courage and headed over to talk. He stuck out his chest farther than usual, lowered the timber of his voice, and laughed only his most masculine laugh. Still, it did not take long for Einarr to see that it was not a man who sat before him, but a lost boy. There was something about Sigurðr, so pitiful and yet so hopeful, that touched Einarr’s better impulses. He knew the boy had lost his parents, and he had seen him wandering the shores with bags of dead whale. Rather than dismiss the boy, he listened, and when Sigurðr said embarrassing things—and there were plenty—Einarr simply nodded. He saw no need to insult someone whose life was already difficult enough. That evening in the bar was the first of many. Their relationship was a strange fit, but somehow a good one, because Einarr appreciated that aspect of Sigurðr’s character which his Viking companions lacked. The young man, though not particularly intelligent, had moments in which he longed for something better. Sigurðr did not want to destroy, he wanted to create—but he didn’t know how. He often spoke about how wonderful it must be for Einarr to build things from wood. While Einarr only grunted, inside he agreed—it was a good thing that he did for a living—and he also thought that perhaps this boy could do better for himself, if only he had a little guidance.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

That's incredible writing.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

The first rule of fight club


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

okay i wish to talk about somethin' else this made me tear up


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

The first rule of fight club


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

The Universe said:


> The first rule of fight club


The first rule of fight club is to fight fight FIGHT!


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Do not talk about fight club


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Triple dangit


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's incredible writing.


Continue? T^T


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

whole gang full of furry addicts


----------



## Ginza (Jul 13, 2018)

Just wanted to pop in to give a brief goodbye before disappearing.

Y’all have always been some nice people, and I’ll miss you, and this place. Had a good run, but it’s time to move on for my safety. 

Take good care of yourselves please, and remember, don’t bite each other’s heads off over nothing, okay? Don’t make too many enemies, that’s one thing you don’t want. Don’t forget why you’re here in the first place, and have fun for that reason. Stand up for your beliefs, but be kind and generous- and never forget there’s a human behind that wall of text you’re talking to.

So this is goodbye. Thank you all for everything you’ve given me, and the home this place has provided. Godspeed!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

More reason to feel even more sad


Ginza said:


> Just wanted to pop in to give a brief goodbye before disappearing.
> 
> Y’all have always been some nice people, and I’ll miss you, and this place. Had a good run, but it’s time to move on for my safety.
> 
> ...


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Just wanted to pop in to give a brief goodbye before disappearing.
> 
> Y’all have always been some nice people, and I’ll miss you, and this place. Had a good run, but it’s time to move on for my safety.
> 
> ...


Goodbye, and have a good life if you can.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 13, 2018)

Good morning or afternoon! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> Good morning or afternoon! I hope everyone has a great day!


Morning!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> Good morning or afternoon! I hope everyone has a great day!


I had a WONDERFUL day


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Continue? T^T


Sure.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sure.


why have you been gone-


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> why have you been gone-


I had to take care of my dogs for a moment.

Why haven't you brought me my krabby patty yet?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I had to take care of my dogs for a moment.
> 
> Why haven't you brought me my krabby patty yet?


Because you are not authorized to have one, sonny dragon boy.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Boredom again yeet


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Boredom again yeet


You can come cut my grass. You can use my lawn mower. Its a new, riding lawnmower. Its noce.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

I can't cut the jungle grass boi


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I can't cut the jungle grass boi


But it's an awesome lawnmower. It would put Hank Hill's mower to shame. 

How can you turn down such an offer?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I can't cut the jungle grass boi


Its only about an acre. Won't take but an hour or so.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But it's an awesome lawnmower. It would put Hank Hill's mower to shame.
> 
> How can you turn down such an offer?


In the easiest way possible. Got a problem?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> In the easiest way possible. Got a problem?


I sure could use a Crabby Patty , Sponge Boy.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> In the easiest way possible. Got a problem?


You're a grumpy sponge today. I've studied sponges in my zoology class and I've never met one so irate.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Well in all seriousness, let me go cut the backyard at least. Maybe it won't rain on me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Bye for now, fellow Furries!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You're a grumpy sponge today. I've studied sponges in my zoology class and I've never met one so irate.


Alright. It's at least better than burping up binary codes... 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bye for now, fellow Furries!


sorry tho


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bye for now, fellow Furries!


Goodbye!


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 13, 2018)

I always forget Last Post Wins isn't Open Chat ;D
(Henlo peeps that roam here and not there)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello, and yes, sometimes it's easy to confuse the two XD


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

Henlo!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

kinda awkward, but is it bad that i look at fetishes-


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> kinda awkward, but is it bad that i look at fetishes-


Not really.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But it's an awesome lawnmower. It would put Hank Hill's mower to shame.
> 
> How can you turn down such an offer?


I would gladly mow your lawn with a rider. Always wanted to try one, looks like more fun than using your legs.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> I would gladly mow your lawn with a rider. Always wanted to try one, looks like more fun than using your legs.


Yes, who needs legs. Let me sit and spin


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Not really.


*PROVIDED THAT YOU ARE OVER 18


:3*


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> kinda awkward, but is it bad that i look at fetishes-


Don't feel bad. I peruse rule34 on a frequent basis.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> *PROVIDED THAT YOU ARE OVER 18
> 
> 
> :3*


Of course. I didn't mean......that........look you know what I meant.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

e621


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> e621


The center of furry degeneracy and sin.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Never been there. Is it that fabulous?


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Never been there. Is it that fabulous?


Depends where you go in it. Some parts are good. Others come from the depths of hell


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 13, 2018)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Never been there. Is it that fabulous?


Let's just say they don't care about your standards.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Let's just say they don't care about your standards.


Yep, you definitely need to tread carefully


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Not really.


Meh, good 'cause for some reason I looked at fatfur... thought it was weird


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

There's very few things these days that don't... _interest _me. I'll be visiting the depths first if I ever do go.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> *PROVIDED THAT YOU ARE OVER 18
> 
> 
> :3*


Over 18? come on give over 13 some love too


----------



## Jarren (Jul 13, 2018)

It's interesting, every few months I check back in this chat.
Always a slew of new faces and hardly any of the folks from when this guest popped up. Fascinating how people come and go.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarren said:


> It's interesting, every few months I check back in this chat.
> Always a slew of new faces and hardly any of the folks from when this guest popped up. Fascinating how people come and go.


Ikr


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarren said:


> It's interesting, every few months I check back in this chat.
> Always a slew of new faces and hardly any of the folks from when this guest popped up. Fascinating how people come and go.


Completely agree with this. I used to be on all the time a few years back, but when FAF got taken down; everyone disappeared including myself. I've only found a small fraction of those I used to talk with still on the forums. Everyone else: I don't know. But, I'm always up for making new friends. Ya'll seem a helluva lot nicer than the last batch ;V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarren said:


> It's interesting, every few months I check back in this chat.
> Always a slew of new faces and hardly any of the folks from when this guest popped up. Fascinating how people come and go.


Indeed. Also interesting how the waters are tested. Looks like some fishermen are nearbye, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Jarren (Jul 13, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> Completely agree with this. I used to be on all the time a few years back, but when FAF got taken down; everyone disappeared including myself. I've only found a small fraction of those I used to talk with still on the forums. Everyone else: I don't know. But, I'm always up for making new friends. Ya'll seem a helluva lot nicer than the last batch ;V


I got involved here just after the restart.
Was gonna make an account earlier, but the shutdown had happened the week before THAT. So I kinda forgot about the plane for a while.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarren said:


> I got involved here just after the restart.
> Was gonna make an account earlier, but the shutdown had happened the week before THAT. So I kinda forgot about the plane for a while.


I took a 10 month vacation from here. It was a wreck then.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

I never even seen the shutdown


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 13, 2018)

Holy. Balls. 
Just had to take an exam to become a library circulation clerk with six other people I'm competing against for the spot. Fingers crossed.
~I really need this job, please God I need this job, I've got to get this job~


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

My father loves Will Ferrell


----------



## Jarren (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My father loves Will Ferrell


Like.... romantically?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Like.... romantically?


Lol, no just that he thinks he's a great actor. XD


----------



## Jarren (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Lol, no just that he thinks he's a great actor. XD


Too late. I'm picturing him with a secret shrine to the man and a diary full of forever unfulfilled fantasies. This is my head canon now


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Is this even still going? I mean I understand people have lives outside media... but still


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Good luck Pandox! Sounds stressful. You can always sabotage the competition. A little unexpected exlax for your new friends might be your best solution here if you want to be *sure* you get the position!


----------



## Tayoria (Jul 13, 2018)

_trots in and waves a wing to everyone present
_
Hi everybody!!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey dragon-body!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I took a 10 month vacation from here. It was a wreck then.


Fun fact: its always been a wreck in one form or another.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> _trots in and waves a wing to everyone present
> _
> Hi everybody!!


why do dragons remind me of bats


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Tayoria said:


> _trots in and waves a wing to everyone present
> _
> Hi everybody!!


Hello


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> why do dragons remind me of bats


*clears throat sharply*


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

The Universe said:


> *clears throat sharply*


I'm sorry I just think it is


----------



## lol_boi (Jul 13, 2018)

im a big newbie here lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

lol_boi said:


> im a big newbie here lol


Welcome aboard then!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Welcome aboard then!


oh no, a racooon... get out of my lawn.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> oh no, a racooon... get out of my lawn.


Too late, it's my lawn now :^p


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Felix got banned


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

@Sarachaga - nooooOOOOOOOOOOO-


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Felix got banned


this is so sad can we play a heartbreaking song


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Jesus Christ mhelp me I’m in a club help I’m in a lib it’s likr  3 AM help I’m I’m deunk


----------



## lol_boi (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Welcome aboard then!


thanks


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Helping


----------



## Jarren (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Felix got banned


What? Why?!

Hey, @Sarachaga, What's up, door boy?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Jesus Christ mhelp me I’m in a club help I’m in a lib it’s likr  3 AM help I’m I’m deunk


Lib? As in, liberty


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> this is so sad can we play a heartbreaking song


Felix was actually the nicest person here. His ban was unjustified if you ask me.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Lib? As in, liberty


Oops I can't reply now. Darn it.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Wait why? lol. @Infrarednexus


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarren said:


> What? Why?!
> 
> Hey, @Sarachaga, What's up, door boy?


Not much not much. Enjoying the last weekend before the semester starts again T_T
You?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarren said:


> What? Why?!
> 
> Hey, @Sarachaga, What's up, door boy?


They said his religious posts were a violation of the rules because some people were offended by them. So they permanently banned him. They could have just given him a warning about it.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> They said his religious posts were a violation of the rules because some people were offended by them. So they permanently banned him. They could have just given him a warning about it.


Wow
It's a bit too much :/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wait why? lol. @Infrarednexus


Apparently if someone doesn't like your religious views you get permanently banned from this place.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Not much not much. Enjoying the last weekend before the semester starts again T_T
> You?


Playing D&D ;P
Writing.
Shitposting here.
Plus, trying to locate new employment.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Wow
> It's a bit too much :/


It's a shame too. He was the nicest guy here who got along with everyone. I've never met such a likable person.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> They said his religious posts were a violation of the rules because some people were offended by them. So they permanently banned him. They could have just given him a warning about it.


And yet I've seen worse stick around for longer. Oh well...

RIP Felix.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

They banned Felix??!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Playing D&D ;P


Oh rly 


Infrarednexus said:


> It's a shame too. He was the nicest guy here who got along with everyone. I've never met such a likable person.


I mean that's a bit unfair. I'd wish we could be able to appeal the decision or something.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> They banned Felix??!!!


Permanently. Seems a bit cruel does it not?


----------



## Jarren (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Oh rly


I think you might have some vague awareness of the events too 



Infrarednexus said:


> Permanently. Seems a bit cruel does it not?


#JusticeForFelix?


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Permanently. Seems a bit cruel does it not?




Ummm yeah that's fucked up...
He was super nice and aside from his religion contributed alot to this forum...

They could of asked him to tone it down a bit...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

So wierd. IMO he was completely out of touch, but if being the most ridiculously perfect Christian was his worst sin, then that's not something I'd hold against a person. I really hate religion but it's one of those things that are umm... literally sacred. Even if it's really retarded.

Felix was cool.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Wait PERMANENTLY? This forum is retarded man.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

Jarren said:


> #JusticeForFelix?



Tomahawks inbound for bloody nose strike


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

He showed me his screens on discord of what they said. It didn't make sense at all. He sent an appeal and I hope they actually read it.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

*Actually pissed off IRL now...*


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *Actually pissed off IRL now...*




Right?!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

_"If we don't like your religion than we'll ban you the moment you talk about it, because we are a server that promotes tolerance and acceptance"

Sincerely- FAF_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

_To Felix_






_The nicest furry I have ever met

He had a sweet heart and a positive attitude

He showed kindness even when faced with insult

He may not have agreed with your views

But he respected them none the less_





​


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Well, on a side note: @theawakening is slowly becoming one of the funnier posters around here instead of being a turd like a lot of the other trolls. Has a super cute avatar now too. :3 He's not @Some Moron 's alt or something is he? They have similar posting styles.

Edit: un-misspell that spelling error Inf!


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 13, 2018)

Well dang.  Hopefully he wins the appeal.

Though, I did not  appreciate at all how he thought he knew how those of us who don’t believe actually felt.  And his super religiousnous did turn me off a bit.

But despite that he was a nice dude and I don’t think he should have been banned.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

1. Idk how to be really funny though...
2. honestly i ain't no troll because i'm not good at it (wouldn't succeed though) and that would be stupid.
3. I'm not really an alt or similar to @Some Moron. I'm different than him. 

so ehh... h


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> 1. Idk how to be really funny though...
> 2. honestly i ain't no troll because i'm not good at it (wouldn't succeed though) and that would be stupid.
> 2. I'm not really an alt or similar to @Some Moron. I'm different than him.


Whatevers man. You're a cutie.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't have an alt, and don't compare me to that dingus.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Ok cheese puff


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

Shots fired


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

I've made 0 solo sales so far this week.
I've seen the most doors and people of anyone, and managed to sell bubkiss. 
#Isuck
#Worthless
#Deaddreams


Spoiler: MFW


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

I honestly don't know how to feel about the Felix ban, because I explicitly avoided his theology thread, which is where anything banworthy would have happened.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 13, 2018)

Felix was permanently banned? But he was a really laid back and level-headed person. Getting banned over something so petty like that just isn't right.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

What happened? Geez mods the guy just joined the forums >:U


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Apparently he's not the sort we like around these parts. We only like doxxers, volatile shitposters, and controversial bait threaders.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

He really did make some nice threads about overcoming loneliness and depression.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 13, 2018)

Felix was banned over some theological discussions? He was banned before me? What?


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Real fucking hard not to post a rant right now. Just deleted my third one...


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Real fucking hard not to post a rant right now. Just deleted my third one...


I say let it flow


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Gon' get banned. lol.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

I would like to hear a real reason for him to have been banned. If he was attacking other people for different faith than I understand, but I didn't see anything like that. Like I said though, I avoided the theology thread.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> I say let it flow


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 13, 2018)

It seems I’m a bit late to the party, but they banned Felix? Out of everyone else on the entire forum? Someone needs to set their priorities straight.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I would like to hear a real reason for him to have been banned. If he was attacking other people for different faith than I understand, but I didn't see anything like that. Like I said though, I avoided the theology thread.


I have the screens that Felix posted from his conversation with the mods, but it contains another users name who reported the issue that I feel would be wrong to make public.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

I need an impartial mod. I need to nominate myself


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have the screens that Felix posted from his conversation with the mods, but it contains another users name who reported the issue that I feel would be wrong to make public.


Aw you fucker. That's so juicy lol.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have the screens that Felix posted from his conversation with the mods, but it contains another users name who reported the issue that I feel would be wrong to make public.


Can I see? PM me


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can I see? PM me


Seconded on this


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

I say we raise a stink...

No reason why he should've got banned over a complaint from another user over his religious posts...

Hell I've gotten away with ALOT worse!


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Seconded on this



Me three.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 13, 2018)

Why did Felix get banned? He seemed inoccuous but I totally avoided the religion thread. And I'm a Christian.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

To those who saw the screenshot, don't go on a mob on the one who reported

By the end of the day it's still the mod who decides who makes the final decision


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

Not sure if I want to know. Could you shoot me a screen with names all blotted out?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm pretty unashamed of my Christian views on this forum.

Pretty fucked if they're now making that a bannable offense. Gotta love the "Tolerance and inclusivity" of the furry fandom V:


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Me three.


Can I see?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

people are talking about someone that got banned over religious views, while i'm just relaxing... still seemed unfair though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Not sure if I want to know. Could you shoot me a screen with names all blotted out?


I've never done that before. I could try if you really want me to.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I've never done that before. I could try if you really want me to.


GIMP - GNU Image Manipulation Program


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> GIMP - GNU Image Manipulation Program


Ah gimp. My lovely. I will always remember the days when I made techo panda from space with you


----------



## Simo (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Well, on a side note: @theawakening is slowly becoming one of the funnier posters around here instead of being a turd like a lot of the other trolls. Has a super cute avatar now too. :3 He's not @Some Moron 's alt or something is he? They have similar posting styles.
> 
> Edit: un-misspell that spelling error Inf!



I'd much rather have Felix back. 

But I do have a user to but back on my block list, sadly, and can see this making the games section a lot less fun, to post in.


----------



## modfox (Jul 13, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What’s up


the sky


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

High All!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

I can say that while Felix deserves to be reprimanded, that quik of a permaban feels hasty and driven by frustration(with the literal Fascist shitposting most likely).
@SSJ3Mewtwo Free Felix


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> High All!



Puff puff pass @Okami_No_Heishi


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Puff puff pass @Okami_No_Heishi


Oh you did not just skip me!


----------



## modfox (Jul 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I would like to hear a real reason for him to have been banned. If he was attacking other people for different faith than I understand, but I didn't see anything like that. Like I said though, I avoided the theology thread.


oh no the mods are too busy banning people over useless shit like this but they cant get there fingers out of there asses to ban the trolls or the spammers.... and people wonder why I want to delete my account


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> High All!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


>



Yeah, mon!


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Oh you did not just skip me!



I'm sorry
Round the world again and you get two


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello, ye familiar faces!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'm sorry
> Round the world again and you get two


**Intense Coughing and Regret**


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hello, ye familiar faces!



Nice to see you back!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


>


Awooooo!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

Bob Marley is a god among men.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hello, ye familiar faces!


Hey Bunny!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooooo!


*suddenly feels the need for some pizza* ;^)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Bob Marley is a god among men.


And he sure could roll some taters! Hope I made him proud!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nice to see you back!



I've been around here and there, just have been too busy to be here regularly e.e 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Bunny!



Hi Okami!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> *suddenly feels the need for some pizza* ;^)



The Avocado King!


----------



## Simo (Jul 13, 2018)

On a Reggae note, Toots and the Maytals are gonna play here next week, at a free concert, for artscape. The song 'Pressure Drop' has to be among my favorites in this genre, so I can't wait to go.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> On a Reggae note, Toots and the Maytals are gonna play here next week, at a free concert, for artscape. The song 'Pressure Drop' has to be among my favorites in this genre, so I can't wait to go.


Wow! That's great stuff! Simo, you got good taste!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> The Avocado King!


Avocado pizza is beat pizza ;^)


Simo said:


> On a Reggae note, Toots and the Maytals are gonna play here next week, at a free concert, for artscape. The song 'Pressure Drop' has to be among my favorites in this genre, so I can't wait to go.


Used to be really into reggae as a kid and I had the chance to go to a ton of concerts. I'm sure it'll be great


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> On a Reggae note, Toots and the Maytals are gonna play here next week, at a free concert, for artscape. The song 'Pressure Drop' has to be among my favorites in this genre, so I can't wait to go.



A wild Simo appeared!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

> *suddenly feels the need for some pizza* ;^)


hey i need that-


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> hey i need that-


Everyone needs pizza ;^)


----------



## Simo (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Avocado pizza is beat pizza ;^)
> 
> Used to be really into reggae as a kid and I had the chance to go to a ton of concerts. I'm sure it'll be great



Ah, and as a black and white skunk, I do listen to Ska, and this group was a huge influence there!

Huh, I'd like to commission some art of Simo, in Ska mode : )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> On a Reggae note, Toots and the Maytals are gonna play here next week, at a free concert, for artscape. The song 'Pressure Drop' has to be among my favorites in this genre, so I can't wait to go.


Why aren't there more skunks like Simo? He's a pretty cool Skunk!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Everyone needs pizza ;^)


Pizza is life!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, and as a black and white skunk, I do listen to Ska, and this group was a huge influence there!
> 
> Huh, I'd like to commission some art of Simo, in Ska mode : )


Simo with dreds!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

This bun is wired on sugar... oops


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, and as a black and white skunk, I do listen to Ska, and this group was a huge influence there!
> 
> Huh, I'd like to commission some art of Simo, in Ska mode : )


Yup. Ska is dope. There are a few concerts going on here but I'm too lazy to go on my own :y


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

oh no... big oof


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> This bun is wired on sugar... oops


Yes. The path to the dark side is paved with sugar!


----------



## Simo (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup. Ska is dope. There are a few concerts going on here but I'm too lazy to go on my own :y



Ah, happily, this one is gonna be about a 20 minute walk...so, no reason not to go! : )

Well, sorta s sleepy skunk here, gonna relax a bit, have fun, y'all!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pizza is life!


Plus it's healthy as it's full of veggies; )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup. Ska is dope. There are a few concerts going on here but I'm too lazy to go on my own :y


You need to go. Might meet "the one". Never know.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Bob Marley is a god among men.


rastafarian - Google Search
There is only one god and....dude, like what was I saying? Like what are any of us ever saying? If words are just verbal symbols for thought, isn't a sentence a written book, but air? Like, hear me out..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, happily, this one is gonna be about a 20 minute walk...so, no reason not to go! : )
> 
> Well, sorta s sleepy skunk here, gonna relax a bit, have fun, y'all!


Bye Simo!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You need to go. Might meet "the one". Never know.


Neo?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> rastafarian - Google Search
> There is only one god and....dude, like what was I saying? Like what are any of us ever saying? If words are just verbal symbols for thought, isn't a sentence a written book, but air? Like, hear me out..


That's hilarious!! True super stoner talk, there!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Neo?


Sure. Why not? Kihaunu is still cool.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Meh I'm gonna just skidaddle now... it's even close to midnight!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

My sister is in town. We're having here a little barbeque tomorrow. Drinks anyone?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Meh I'm gonna just skidaddle now... it's even close to midnight!


Exactly. It's only 1:54 here. And it's always 4:20 somewhere ;^)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My sister is in town. We're having here a little barbeque tomorrow. Drinks anyone?


Cheers to that!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

agh i need a drink too- despite me feeling all better since the start 
tfw no quote


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My sister is in town. We're having here a little barbeque tomorrow. Drinks anyone?



I'll be there in 14 hours!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'll be there in 14 hours!


Only 14? Gimme prolly a day and I'm there too :y


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Only 14? Gimme prolly a day and I'm there too :y



It's about 12 from Austin to Huntsville, GA is only a few more from there


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

I'll stop and pick up @-..Legacy..- along the way!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's hilarious!! True super stoner talk, there!


The best part, I have never once smoked weed in my entire life. Though I did just drink ~6-8oz of Jim Beam Apple. 

On a more serious note, anyone interested in activism please post " @SSJ3Mewtwo Free Felix" Felix needed to be reprimanded, but he permaban was excessive. I'm usually sober when I involve myself with activism campaigns, but my workday can be summarized 



Spoiler: by this song


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah. Bhutrflai might lose it if I had a house full of Furries.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Bhutrflai might lose it if I had a house full of Furries.



I'll win her over with my Texan charm


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'll win her over with my Texan charm


Lol! Texans!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's about 12 from Austin to Huntsville, GA is only a few more from there


Being used to Europe,  where everything is so smol, 12 hours is still a lot


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Being used to Europe,  where everything is so smol, 12 hours is still a lot



It's like 14 hours from one end of Texas to the other, lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Speaking of Bhutrflai. I need to get her to bed. She's gotta work in the morning. Boo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's like 14 hours from one end of Texas to the other, lol


Texas is a huge state! It takes just as long to get from Atlanta to the Texas/Mississippi boarder, as it does to get from that same boarder to where her family is from. Big state.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

Just so y'alls know, my Steam is Mishagreen in case I get banned.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It's like 14 hours from one end of Texas to the other, lol


Damn. That's huge. (I'm pretty sure that the state I'm in in straya is smaller )


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Speaking of Bhutrflai. I need to get her to bed. She's gotta work in the morning. Boo.


Aw. Nini


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

So goodnight Furry Friends! Hasta lavista!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> So goodnight Furry Friends! Hasta lavista!



Goodnight Okami!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Just so y'alls know, my Steam is Mishagreen in case I get banned.


You shouldn't get banned for this that'd be extremely unfair .And if you do, we got your back .


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> You shouldn't get banned for this that'd be extremely unfair .And if you do, we got your back .



*confuse*


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *confuse*


Me too actually.  Slightly sleep deprived so I might not be making a lot of sense


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Me too actually.  Slightly sleep deprived so I might not be making a lot of sense



I am sleep-deprived this week too e.e


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> *confuse*


A forum member named Felix got permabanned pretty quickly when they could have been otherwise reprimanded, so I am trying to start a campaign to "Free Felix [Insert @Mod]" 
Which is probably going to get me in some form of trouble or other, but I've been through worse before (because nothing gets teargas out of a nylon backpack without 5 hot wash cycles).


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> A forum member named Felix got permabanned pretty quickly when they could have been otherwise reprimanded, so I am trying to start a campaign to "Free Felix [Insert @Mod]"
> Which is probably going to get me in some form of trouble or other, but I've been through worse before (because nothing gets teargas out of a nylon backpack without 5 hot wash cycles).



Aha, gotcha. I know nothing of this situation so good luck :x


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

I think I should get to bed here soon, gotta pick up mom and bring her over here tomorrow. Don't wanna sleep 'til noon >.>


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I am sleep-deprived this week too e.e


We need more sleep and we need it now! :y


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> A forum member named Felix got permabanned pretty quickly when they could have been otherwise reprimanded, so I am trying to start a campaign to "Free Felix [Insert @Mod]"
> Which is probably going to get me in some form of trouble or other, but I've been through worse before (because nothing gets teargas out of a nylon backpack without 5 hot wash cycles).


Felix's a chill person. Seeing that he got permabanned like this when there's a bunch of trolls that are running rampant is annoying to say the least. It'd be good to have a mod address the situation.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> We need more sleep and we need it now! :y
> 
> Felix's a chill person. Seeing that he got permabanned like this when there's a bunch of trolls that are running rampant is annoying to say the least. It'd be good to have a mod address the situation.



We really do need active and present mods here. To stop fires before they become fires.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 13, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I think I should get to bed here soon, gotta pick up mom and bring her over here tomorrow. Don't wanna sleep 'til noon >.>


Nini bunny !


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 13, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> We need more sleep and we need it now! :y
> 
> Felix's a chill person. Seeing that he got permabanned like this when there's a bunch of trolls that are running rampant is annoying to say the least. It'd be good to have a mod address the situation.


Join the "[Insert @Mod] Free Felix] Campaign


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 14, 2018)

@SSJ3Mewtwo  Free Felix!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 14, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Nini bunny !



Goodnight! See ya soon :]


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @SSJ3Mewtwo  Free Felix!


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @SSJ3Mewtwo  Free Felix!



Hear hear!!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hear hear!!!


Lol
Works better when you post it out of a quote.

I'ma go kill some Grineer on Warframe to make up for the fact I'm going to be playing the new Fortuna update nonstop when it comes out.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Lol
> Works better when you post it out of a quote.
> 
> I'ma go kill some Grineer on Warframe to make up for the fact I'm going to be playing the new Fortuna update nonstop when it comes out.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 14, 2018)

That sass lasted all night.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

how has it NOT been 15 minutes? smh i still can't even reply


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2018)

Why is Ginza leaving? D:


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh. It was apparently something about safety.
This is even more worrying.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

And it is rather terrifying...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 14, 2018)

LogicNuke doxxing her I believe. He's obviously incredibly unstable with the obscene amount of time and effort he puts into arguing and sabotaging other people who don't think the way he does.

I kept him an arm's length away when he first showed up. He was always trying to dig info out of me on random topics I wasn't posting in and did nothing but rant about Nazis and claim his friends were being wrongfully banned from sites or something. I think it was probably people giving him the benefit of the doubt just to be decent humans and he takes advantage of it to try and turn their shit inside out and expose them. Anyone who makes that much of a point to look for and seek out people to be enemies with... total waste of good skin.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2018)

I assume 'logicnuke' is now banned?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2018)

I think so.
But Logicnuke has been banned for over a month now.
How could he be relevant again?

Also semi-related, but could someone get me in touch with Baghdaddy? Like a Discord or something? I wanted to ask him about it since its a bit strange seeing one go right after the other. A friend thought he might have an idea.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I think so.
> But Logicnuke has been banned for over a month now.
> How could he be relevant again?



It seems to be trivially easy for anyone determined enough to keep making alt accounts and coming back to the forums.  He wouldn't be the only person this has been a long-term problem with.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

agh


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2018)

I am so fucking glad hospitals and doctor's (and nurses) exist, hearing good news about a loved one can make you feel like a million bucks!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> agh


Do it like a pirate. ARRRRRGHHHH!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I am so fucking glad hospitals and doctor's (and nurses) exist, hearing good news about a loved one can make you feel like a million bucks!


I hope everything is ok Mr Fox. Good news is always good to hear.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I hope everything is ok Mr Fox. Good news is always good to hear.


I'm always okay, though...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I'm always okay, though...


I hope you are ok too A!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Oh. It was apparently something about safety.
> This is even more worrying.





Dongding said:


> LogicNuke doxxing her I believe. He's obviously incredibly unstable with the obscene amount of time and effort he puts into arguing and sabotaging other people who don't think the way he does.
> 
> I kept him an arm's length away when he first showed up. He was always trying to dig info out of me on random topics I wasn't posting in and did nothing but rant about Nazis and claim his friends were being wrongfully banned from sites or something. I think it was probably people giving him the benefit of the doubt just to be decent humans and he takes advantage of it to try and turn their shit inside out and expose them. Anyone who makes that much of a point to look for and seek out people to be enemies with... total waste of good skin.


Both of you are correct. She told me everything through DM's. She is still being stalked by him so she decided to lay low to keep any more information from getting to him. That's why she left Discord and FAF. She will be back eventually, but for now she's reached a point where she doesn't know who to trust anymore. I understand her completely. She's just a kid after all, and doesn't deserve the bullying she's getting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I think so.
> But Logicnuke has been banned for over a month now.
> How could he be relevant again?
> 
> Also semi-related, but could someone get me in touch with Baghdaddy? Like a Discord or something? I wanted to ask him about it since its a bit strange seeing one go right after the other. A friend thought he might have an idea.


He has a furaffinity art account. Note me on fur affinity.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 14, 2018)

There is a curse: 'May you live in interesting times'. Hmm... I surely joined the forum in interesting times, but let's hope that all that stuff get resolved soon and for the best.

I'm too new to allow myself to make any strong statements. I just hope all the good people will come back eventually and the bad people...well, that we won't need to hear about them ever again.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2018)

Marcl said:


> There is a curse: 'May you live in interesting times'. Hmm... I surely joined the forum in interesting times, but let's hope that all that stuff get resolved soon and for the best.
> 
> I'm too new to allow myself to make any strong statements. I just hope all the good people will come back eventually and the bad people...well, that we won't need to hear about them ever again.


Why need strong statements when you can just say "Kurwa!"?


----------



## Marcl (Jul 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Why need strong statements when you can just say "Kurwa!"?


How dare you, sir! I think you can expect better of me than a Czech word for a bend in the road. 

Yeah, the swear that for some Poles is as common as comma and is as well as a insult meaning 'a prostitute', in Czech is just 'a bend'. Imagine how much fun there's for us when we ask for directions in Czechia XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2018)

Marcl said:


> How dare you, sir! I think you can expect better of me than a Czech word for a bend in the road.
> 
> Yeah, the swear that for some Poles is as common as comma and is as well as a insult meaning 'a prostitute', in Czech is just 'a bend'. Imagine how much fun there's for us when we ask for directions in Czechia XD


Indeed. Language is a fun thing.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

Marcl said:


> There is a curse: 'May you live in interesting times'. Hmm... I surely joined the forum in interesting times, but let's hope that all that stuff get resolved soon and for the best.
> 
> *I'm too new to allow myself to make any strong statements*. I just hope all the good people will come back eventually and the bad people...well, that we won't need to hear about them ever again.



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Marcl (Jul 14, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


That I don't feel I'm long enough on the forum to just go and judge people.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

i fleeced myself


----------



## modfox (Jul 14, 2018)

all dragons are husband thieves and must die before the take all the cute foxes and leave the lonely foxes without anyone


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

modfox said:


> all dragons are husband thieves and must die before the take all the cute foxes and leave the lonely foxes without anyone


tbh not all of foxes get all of the fame.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2018)

modfox said:


> all dragons are husband thieves and must die before the take all the cute foxes and leave the lonely foxes without anyone


Wut?


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

modfox said:


> all dragons are husband thieves and must die before the take all the cute foxes and leave the lonely foxes without anyone


Hey why don’t you say that to my face


----------



## Donkie (Jul 14, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hey why don’t you say that to my face


all dragons are husband thieves and must die before the take all the cute foxes and leave the lonely foxes without anyone

there we go


*throws at face*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2018)

this conversation.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

*dodges* missed


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

So, when does it get little to active?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> this conversation.


nice thickness...


----------



## modfox (Jul 14, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hey why don’t you say that to my face


HBT


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

What


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 14, 2018)

Donkie said:


> all dragons are husband thieves and must die before the take all the cute foxes and leave the lonely foxes without anyone
> 
> there we go
> 
> ...



#notalldragons!  

I've known at least a couple of more or less asexual ones.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> this conversation.


"I said *slay* the dragon, not *lay *the dragon!"


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> "I said *slay* the dragon, not *lay *the dragon!"



He'll never get his sainthood, the way he's doing it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> "I said *slay* the dragon, not *lay *the dragon!"


Lmao!! I just choked on a hit! Jesus Yaka!! That was funny!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Dont yah hate it when you're sitting outside, no shirt on, and the ash from your smoke falls and rolls down your wet belly?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dont yah hate it when you're sitting outside, no shirt on, and the ash from your smoke falls and rolls down your wet belly?


Why are you smoking without a shirt on?


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> "I said *slay* the dragon, not *lay *the dragon!"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dont yah hate it when you're sitting outside, no shirt on, and the ash from your smoke falls and rolls down your wet belly?


Never had that happen to me, but it sounds like like a wonderful and fulfilling experience.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 14, 2018)

When you take shelter from the storm under a bus stop, and the storm decides to take shelter with you....


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jul 14, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> this conversation.



I saw a skunk carrying a dragon like that last month. He was carrying a spanking paddle in his other paw instead of a sword, though.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I saw a skunk carrying a dragon like that last month. He was carrying a spanking paddle in his other paw instead of a sword, though.


Wow, that was unsettling.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

What’s going on


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jul 14, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What’s going on



Typical furry behavior?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Never had that happen to me, but it sounds like like a wonderful and fulfilling experience.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Wow, that was unsettling.


Yep.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

oops, got the bug again. waiting again.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> oops, got the bug again. waiting again.


It's not a bug, I think it's initially a function of the site designed to stop people from flooding.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Hi


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 14, 2018)

So my power is still out after some storms. Thankfully my borderline fetish for scented candles is paying dividends.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 14, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Hey >:3


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So my power is still out after some storms. Thankfully my borderline fetish for scented candles is paying dividends.


No only do you have lights, but it also smells great :^)


----------



## Siderius (Jul 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So my power is still out after some storms. Thankfully my borderline fetish for scented candles is paying dividends.



Scented candles are one of life’s joys. I enjoy them immensely, and burn one whenever I have a spare moment to myself.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 15, 2018)

I have to admit, that's actually funny.


----------



## adiostama (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey, whats up. 
It's way too fucking hot here


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 15, 2018)

@adiostama do you know what updog is?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 15, 2018)

Joe does.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

h


----------



## Dongding (Jul 15, 2018)

One day my joke will work...


----------



## adiostama (Jul 15, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @adiostama do you know what updog is?


Hrrmmmmm... I feel like.. just maybe.. this might be a set up for something


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 15, 2018)

adiostama said:


> Hrrmmmmm... I feel like.. just maybe.. this might be a set up for something


I don't know is it?


----------



## adiostama (Jul 15, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I don't know is it?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 15, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @adiostama do you know what updog is?



Opposite of the downward dog pose in Yoga?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2018)

Morning.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 15, 2018)

>Be me
>Sari invited me for Lunch
>She knows I'm gay and just got out of a relationship
>She's feeling bad for me.
>Gives me tons of self help books about love. 






Pic related


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Dongding (Jul 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >Be me
> >Sari invited me for Lunch
> >She knows I'm gay and just got out of a relationship
> >She's feeling bad for me.
> ...


Now only if you could read english... Google translate has failed you this time.


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

S’up


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Now only if you could read english... Google translate has failed you this time.


:V
Mai engurishu isu natto bado


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

Huh


----------



## Dongding (Jul 15, 2018)

...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2018)

_eats ice cream straight from the box
_
I've been a very bad boy. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 15, 2018)

In other news, French Onion Soup for dinner tonight. Here's the recipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

S’up


----------



## Marcl (Jul 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> In other news, French Onion Soup for dinner tonight. Here's the recipe if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 35652


I had this thing once. For me it makes for a whole meal. OK, maybe 80-90%.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 15, 2018)

Marcl said:


> I had this thing once. For me it makes for a whole meal. OK, maybe 80-90%.


I can normally get 2 or 3 nights out of it, depending on how greedy I'm feeling. But it's easy to make and tastes alright.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow. Six hours and noone has posted here. This place used to stay busy, day and night. You can almost hear the crickets chirping and the echoes of a large empty hall.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can normally get 2 or 3 nights out of it, depending on how greedy I'm feeling. But it's easy to make and tastes alright.


Soup is great. Really good soup is a treasure.


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 15, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hi


Hello


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2018)

It's so hot here. I am going to die.


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 15, 2018)

I'M BACKKKK

I got peed on by a special needs kid.

I left my pillow.

I got caught in a hurricane.

I had an allergic reaction to grass.

BUT I'M BACKKK


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 15, 2018)

I have two jobs, and one is full time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> It's so hot here. I am going to die.


Well, you're just adding to the hotness, sugarplum. :3


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

I never have jobs.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 15, 2018)

Decided to practice today. Theme was roaring twenties. I'm not used to drawing people.


 
I need to get used to drawing 'humans' as my stories involve both anthro and 'humans'


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Decided to practice today. Theme was roaring twenties. I'm not used to drawing people.
> View attachment 35678
> I need to get used to drawing 'humans' as my stories involve both anthro and 'humans'


Do you want to know how I got that scar?


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> In other news, French Onion Soup for dinner tonight. Here's the recipe if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 35652


I prefer baking it with toast instead of serving it en croute, but still a good soup recipe.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

Late.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 15, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I'M BACKKKK
> 
> I got peed on by a special needs kid.
> 
> ...


I never laughed so hard in my life lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 15, 2018)

Can you say Filet Mignon?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2018)

Somebody drew this for me:





Go give him watches. 
Userpage of Golecko -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Dongding (Jul 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Decided to practice today. Theme was roaring twenties. I'm not used to drawing people.
> View attachment 35678
> I need to get used to drawing 'humans' as my stories involve both anthro and 'humans'


I like your furry sketches. They look nice. Coloring stuff is insanely hard.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 15, 2018)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 35680 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Delicious meat. >:3c


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

i'ma lay off now


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 15, 2018)

I make curry, it was out of a jar but it was kind of semi-elaborate adding tofu and fancy stuff, but now I'm out of fancy stuff I guess lol. No pics cause laptop cam


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 15, 2018)

theawakening said:


> i'ma lay off now


You lost your job? V:


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

> You lost your job? V:



Nope, never had one... it's mandatory!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 15, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Nope, never had one... it's mandatory!


Oh right you're an underage :V


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

> Oh right you're an underage :V



smh "underage" my butt...


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

My head is stuck in a tree


----------



## Simo (Jul 15, 2018)

Oooof, I over-celebrated Bastille Day, on Saturday! There is something about an angry mob of poor people going about and later chopping the heads off rich, greedy misers that has long had a certain romantic appeal, as does French culture in general, from film, to literature to cuisine. And so a free wine-tasting at a local shop led to going to another such tasting which led to a bottle of bubbly which led to calling up some friends which led to going out, which led to...sleeeping through France's World Cup Victory : )

Ah, well...some crazy fun times in this town, that's for sure.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I like your furry sketches. They look nice. Coloring stuff is insanely hard.


You should see my last piece.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jul 15, 2018)

The Universe said:


> My head is stuck in a tree


*chops down tree*

There.  That should help fix you right up ^w^


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

Um thanks *stands up and rips tree trunk in half*


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 16, 2018)

Wish I had someone helping me with a project earlier.
S.O.'s sister is getting married, so naturally I was invited to help out. Made lace-covered, sunflower-filled mason jars that came out really pretty. Fingers wound up blistered from cutting material, hot glueing lace and ribbon onto the jars, and cutting countless floral stems until my fingers blistered. But, it was a great way to get to know his family and friends. I've even been invited to the bachelorette party next month. Score!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 16, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Nope, never had one... it's mandatory!


What's all this mandatory stuff you're talking about?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> French culture in general


I pictured you living in Louisiana the entire time I've been on this site lol. They happen to have a pretty prevalent French cultural influence there from what I understand so your post would have made sense to me regardless of the fact you really live in Baltimore.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 16, 2018)

>be me
>Furry
>Meet a hot Norwegian bear online
>Will visit Japan on Aug 5
>Plans together good sex

See ye later virgins, it's been great knowing you guys :V


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

Make sure he wraps his bear-bird. You wouldn't want to get MPreg.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> >be me
> >Furry
> >Meet a hot Norwegian bear online
> >Will visit Japan on Aug 5
> ...


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 16, 2018)

It's so good to finally own a flagship phone again, I haven't had one of those since the Nokia 95 and this thing kicks ass!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Make sure he wraps his bear-bird. You wouldn't want to get MPreg.


I want to be the one to give children but if push turns to shove, I'll have to be the bottom 


Sigh

The things I do for love


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 16, 2018)

Bye.


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 16, 2018)

Farewell.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooof, I over-celebrated Bastille Day, on Saturday! There is something about an angry mob of poor people going about and later chopping the heads off rich, greedy misers that has long had a certain romantic appeal, as does French culture in general, from film, to literature to cuisine. And so a free wine-tasting at a local shop led to going to another such tasting which led to a bottle of bubbly which led to calling up some friends which led to going out, which led to...sleeeping through France's World Cup Victory : )
> 
> Ah, well...some crazy fun times in this town, that's for sure.


Are you French or are you just visiting? Because I am touring France next month and still need some locations


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I pictured you living in Louisiana the entire time I've been on this site lol. They happen to have a pretty prevalent French cultural influence there from what I understand so your post would have made sense to me regardless of the fact you really live in Baltimore.



All skunks have a great reverence for French culture.  Just look at Monsieur Le Pew!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

Ack, yes. I can reply again. 



Ovi the Dragon said:


> What's all this mandatory stuff you're talking about?


I used the word for nothing.... hehehe....... sorry!


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 16, 2018)

Lol, the most owned nazi on the planet is salty over a team with Algerian and Cameroonian roots winning over a troop of pasty guys


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018571661564567552


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2018)

Afternoon, fuzzbutts.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon, fuzzbutts.


Aaaaaay


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 16, 2018)

Buenos dias!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 16, 2018)

Gryphoneer said:


> Lol, the most owned nazi on the planet is salty over a team with Algerian and Cameroonian roots winning over a troop of pasty guys
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018571661564567552


And in other news, Trump calls the EU, one of our greatest allies, a foe. And he keeps jerking Putin off even though Russians have now officially been charged for hacking election data.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Buenos dias!


It's-a me, Mario!


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 16, 2018)

Good Morning~
How's everyones day going?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2018)

@Gryphoneer I thought this man would be banned from having twitter?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 16, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @Gryphoneer I thought this man would be banned from having twitter?


Jack Dorsey follows several altright notables. We can reach an obvious conclusion.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2018)

Gryphoneer said:


> Jack Dorsey follows several altright notables. We can reach an obvious conclusion.



Who is Jack Dorsey?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

Didn't we all agreed to having no political talk in open chat a while back?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 16, 2018)

Jesus Christ you nerds can't lay off politics for a day can't you


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 16, 2018)

Y’all I have a new political alignment 

I belong to the party of Lounging in a Pool Chair Getting Crossfaded and Watching Everyone Else Bicker


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

Let's talk about food instead.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Let's talk about food instead.




COOOOOOKIE!!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 16, 2018)

My dinner last night was a full bag of Riesen candies.  Yay adulting.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> COOOOOOKIE!!!


I sure could go for a cookie right now. I love peanut butter.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 16, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Who is Jack Dorsey?


Twitter dot com's CEO and founder

Even if the picture wasn't as sketchy as is, they wouldn't be the first tech company to be cowed by Koch bros sponsored Republican "anti-conservative bias audits."


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2018)

Gryphoneer said:


> Twitter dot com's CEO and founder



Oh, it's embarrassing I didn't know who twitter's founder was, given I have a twitter. 

A twitter I use for almost nothing, to be honest, but still.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's-a me, Mario!


Wah!
Hoohoo!
YAH-HOO! Haha.





I can't fucking believe people could have brains and still compare Crash to Mario... He was a god damn ninja and you could break the game and create shortcuts so easily with how much precise control they gave you over mario's movesets.

Crash wasn't even free roam, you just ran from one end of the level to the other in a straight line.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 16, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh, it's embarrassing I didn't know who twitter's founder was, given I have a twitter.
> 
> A twitter I use for almost nothing, to be honest, but still.


Maybe it would be for the better if nobody used their Twitter for anything


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My dinner last night was a full bag of Riesen candies.  Yay adulting.


Bear hands!! Where you been gurl? Sheeit.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wah!
> Hoohoo!
> YAH-HOO! Haha.
> 
> ...


I never got a chance to play Mario console games. I grew up on Playstation.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I never got a chance to play Mario console games. I grew up on Playstation.


They still use the Mario 64 moveset to this day almost completely unchanged. They added a spin move and like, gimmicks. But he still has punches, kicks, air kicks, triple jump, 180 sideflip, sweepkick, backflip, olympic longjump, wall jumps, diving in the air at will once airborn, sliding, wall-sinching, ledge-hanging crouch-walking... slidekick... I'm having trouble coming up with more right now but I guarantee I'm forgetting stuff.

Point is I was legitimately angry that certain (I'll ironically call them fanboys lol) fanboys would compare the two games and boast Crash was the superior product. I was more objective than passionate to be fair.

Crash would run with 9 directions with tight chunky controls, from what I could tell basically didn't have much going for him move-wise, and terrible constrictive level design.

Edit: Forgot ground pound... lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Let's talk about food instead.


I just finished eating a hamburger. Does that count?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I just finished eating a hamburger. Does that count?








Sure. I actually had a spicy chicken sandwich from the Wendy's the other day.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sure. I actually had a spicy chicken sandwich from the Wendy's the other day.




Literally the best thing at Wendy's!!!

Hmmmmmm.....Wendy's vore RP?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Literally the best thing at Wendy's!!!
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....Wendy's vore RP?


I like your way of thinking.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

Just do it in open chat fellas. Fuck it lol.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Just do it in open chat fellas. Fuck it lol.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

It's a chicken sandwich though, not a genitals sandwich. 3:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

We made a whole Discord server dedicated to the Arby's RP


By the way. Ginza is still doing fine from what she told me.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm just totally pissed off now because I'm craving a spicy chicken, and the closest Wendy's or KFC is over 100km away


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

[---------------------]  *00000*



[][][][][][][]l-l[][][][][]  *00000 *  [][][][][][][][][][][]

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

How about a RP where I put way too much relish on a sandwich?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sure. I actually had a spicy chicken sandwich from the Wendy's the other day.


OvO

Great, stop making me hungry again, Nexxy. :V


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

You can be the sandwich if you want Yaka... I don't have to be the one vored unless you want me to be. I'm a switch. ;3


----------



## Marcl (Jul 16, 2018)

Sorry for breaking your vore RP, but that thing made my day XD :

forums.furaffinity.net: What role would the person above be casted in?


			
				Skychickens said:
			
		

> The sleezy con that the protags are constantly needing to get help from because legit methods don’t cut it.



Thanks @Skychickens , I'm loving it! Goes directly to my signature.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2018)

No, sunglassed sheepboi. I am not interested in being vored. :V

You're a sheep. *You* go be vored. :3


----------



## Marcl (Jul 16, 2018)

Run @Dongding , I've heard the are three pigs that build some shelters!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> No, sunglassed sheepboi. I am not interested in being vored. :V
> 
> You're a sheep. *You* go be vored. :3


I'm a wolf what are you talk~ Oh yeah... nvm.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

I forgot about this


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 16, 2018)

Shit it's 4 am
I needed to sleep but I can't get this Norwegian guy off my head.

Am I going to be in love again? V:


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 16, 2018)

hey i know probably none of you care but

TWENTY ONE PILOTS RELEASED 2 NEW SONGS AND I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 16, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'm just totally pissed off now because I'm craving a spicy chicken, and the closest Wendy's or KFC is over 100km away


If you start now you can be there in an hour.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

gah


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Bear hands!! Where you been gurl? Sheeit.


Realizing that I’m less suicidal and more cynical to the point of happily awaiting nuclear annihilation.  It’s  been a real opening experience.  Namaste.  :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 16, 2018)

Wait so fast food RPs are a thing?  Oh my god.  Fucking jackpot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Realizing that I’m less suicidal and more cynical to the point of happily awaiting nuclear annihilation.  It’s  been a real opening experience.  Namaste.  :V


Woosaaaah!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wait so fast food RPs are a thing?  Oh my god.  Fucking jackpot.


probably should've noted their success  my hiking RP is lonelyyy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wait so fast food RPs are a thing?  Oh my god.  Fucking jackpot.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 16, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> probably should've noted their success  my hiking RP is lonelyyy


You should've offered Arby's on the trail!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wait so fast food RPs are a thing?  Oh my god.  Fucking jackpot.


Agh... I don't even remember you... I'm scared


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Wait so fast food RPs are a thing?  Oh my god.  Fucking jackpot.


Yep. We had an Arby's one on Discord not to long ago. I was roleplaying as a BLT sandwich with some workers and a manager.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

How about a bratwurst RP where I~

Oh fuck it I just wanted to share my hot dog with you guys. My job is to eat food all day lol.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

Dame tu co-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> How about a bratwurst RP where I~
> 
> Oh fuck it I just wanted to share my hot dog with you guys. My job is to eat food all day lol.


Is...that...mayo? On a hot dog?! Jeez!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

Bratwurst.

To be honest I'm not sure what miracle whip is considered. I believe on the jars it says salad dressing and someone told me he heard it was a "spread".

I like the taste...

I'm gonna get fat now that I got the position I wanted where I work lol. I don't give a shit.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> How about a bratwurst RP where I~
> 
> Oh fuck it I just wanted to share my hot dog with you guys. My job is to eat food all day lol.


Your *JOB* is to eat food all day? Omg, yes. Please, lets swap jobs. =w=


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

Let's just say my job is to make confident correct decisions when something terrible is currently happening. 99.9% of the time nothing terrible is happening lol.

Hence me spending every waking second on this god damn forum...


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 16, 2018)

I did a thing, finally owo


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I did a thing, finally owo


What thing


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 16, 2018)

Finally bothered to draw an avatar.
Crap quality because I'm trying to take a picture of it with low quality webcam -3-
But I'm still a little happy


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

I don't even use a camera for an avatar anyway


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


henlo fren


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

S’up


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

*shuffles in to say hi*


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 16, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Agh... I don't even remember you... I'm scared


Uh why

I’ve posted nothing scary



Infrarednexus said:


> Yep. We had an Arby's one on Discord not to long ago. I was roleplaying as a BLT sandwich with some workers and a manager.


Fuck yes mang I am so bringing this to work with me.  I’ll be jimmy johns bc im a SUB lol


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


High how are u


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Good


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 16, 2018)

So I wanted to make everyone just slightly uncomfortable with synonyms and how they’re ordered.
“Forgive me father, I have sinned”
“I’m sorry daddy, I’ve been naughty”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

ah


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Choo


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

not funny!!!!!!!1 REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fuck yes mang I am so bringing this to work with me. I’ll be jimmy johns bc im a SUB lol



Here's a little eye candy for you from our RP


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 16, 2018)

O yes bby give me that smoky bacon


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

O no


----------



## Simo (Jul 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So I wanted to make everyone just slightly uncomfortable with synonyms and how they’re ordered.
> “Forgive me father, I have sinned”
> “I’m sorry daddy, I’ve been naughty”



Oddly, this mirrors Freud's views on religion, particularly in his later sociological works such as 'Civilization and its Discontents.'....which, at the time, also made a lot of people uncomfortable.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oddly, this mirrors Freud's views on religion, particularly in his later sociological works such as 'Civilization and its Discontents.'....which, at the time, also made a lot of people uncomfortable.


I love how weird humans are, if you really think about it.  Lot easier to laugh at it when you acknowledge that lol


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oddly, this mirrors Freud's views on religion, particularly in his later sociological works such as 'Civilization and its Discontents.'....which, at the time, also made a lot of people uncomfortable.


Oh great I’m stuck


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Oh great I’m stuck


Stop eating mcdonald's, Universe-chan


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

I’m not


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 16, 2018)

Whoops, almost forgot something when I made this avatar.
Much better now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 16, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Whoops, almost forgot something when I made this avatar.
> Much better now.


watashi ni abata wo kaitte hoshii desu ka


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> watashi ni abata wo kaitte hoshii desu ka


Only if you mean sex and not actual pounding.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 17, 2018)

Furries are so pawsome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> watashi ni abata wo kaitte hoshii desu ka


What?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 35727
> Here's a little eye candy for you from our RP


Because bacon!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What?


Sumimasen Eigo wo syaberanai.

Google Honyakku tsukaimasu


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 17, 2018)

Goodnight Furries!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 17, 2018)

I MADE A THING! I'm very proud of said thing. 

If one does not get the reference then I suggest you go enlighten yourself on monty python... While i was searching for gifs this came up, and for some reason it seems so fitting for our little community


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 17, 2018)

infinity war is the most ambitious crossover event in history
Me:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts.


Morning nerd


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 17, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> infinity war is the most ambitious crossover event in history
> Me:
> View attachment 35735


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 17, 2018)

Someone made me hungry for a BLT. since i had no lettuce I used cucumber and instead of mayo i used a garlic compound butter. It is delicious


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Henlo peeps, how's everyone this morning.....since I'm actually up this morning


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Peep here. It's 12:21 here, so you're late


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

It's 6:30 here. So still morning! Hello folks.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Heyo. Well, it seems you guys are all late. I'm almost home from work. Just. 1. More. Hours... >.<


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

You can do this! I'm not even supposed to be at work today, but figured I would pick up some ot! Yeah....... responsibility!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Responsibility! Yeah!
AWOOO! ^O^


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Responsipility! Yeah!
> AWOOO! ^O^


Something like that buddy! Awoooo indeed. Hope your day is well broski.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Something like that buddy! Awoooo indeed. Hope your day is well broski.


It is. And what about yours? Its early in the orning there. You have anything in mind for today?


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> You can do this! I'm not even supposed to be at work today, but figured I would pick up some ot! Yeah....... responsibility!


yaaaaaay overtime \o/ think about the dolla


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Peep here. It's 12:21 here, so you're late



I woke up 2 hours ago though, but it takes that long for my brain to start ;D


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

I feel like some bacon, I might run to the shop ^-^


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Not bad. Just get some work done and then chill is my plan sir!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> yaaaaaay overtime \o/ think about the dolla


I just got 250 'dolla' for overtime, so i'm going to buy a new headphone OwO
Work as a hobby! AWOOO ^O^


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> yaaaaaay overtime \o/ think about the dolla


For over 20 an hour....... yeah, it's not so bad!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> For over 20 an hour....... yeah, it's not so bad!


What do you work? O.O


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> For over 20 an hour....... yeah, it's not so bad!


That's a fair amount of dolla o-o


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> What do you work? O.O


I work for a company in the US called AAA. I basically go around my city and help people who's cars arnt working.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> I work for a company in the US called AAA. I basically go around my city and help people who's cars arnt working.


Niiice.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

What do you guys do for employment?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Working in a schools as a System Administrator for 500 dolla a month. (which is pretty good in my country). +250 overtime. Man, i'm rich...


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

I work in a supermarket filling shelves for £8 an hour ;P (soon goes up to £9.25 though which is pretty dece)


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Working in a schools as a System Administrator for 500 dolla a month. (which is pretty good in my country). +250 overtime. Man, i'm rich...


What country you live in man? Amazing how different wage is around the world.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> I work in a supermarket filling shelves for £8 an hour ;P (soon goes up to £9.25 though which is pretty dece)


Venture to guess you work in the UK? Congrats on the pay raise soon dude!


----------



## TimFox (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> What do you guys do for employment?


I work as an overseer at a German communication... uh... provider is the word I guess x3


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

TimFox said:


> I work as an overseer at a German communication... uh... provider is the word I guess x3


An important individual I see! Keep up the good work sir!


----------



## TimFox (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> An important individual I see! Keep up the good work sir!


I'm more like the evil guy behind the desk looking for every mistake the people do ;D


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> What country you live in man? Amazing how different wage is around the world.


Hungary. 500 dollar is around 140000 Forint which is pretty good with the overtime.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

TimFox said:


> I'm more like the evil guy behind the desk looking for every mistake the people do ;D


Hey man, someone has to do it right?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

And i'm doing these beautys. For bonus.



This one was sold for 75 dollar. (the cainmail belt, not my lil' Gabumon OwO)


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Hungary. 500 dollar is around 140000 Forint which is pretty good with the overtime.


I just looked up the exchange rate for is dollar to your money. It's crazy how it all works. 1 US dollar is equal to 275 Forint.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> I just looked up the exchange rate for is dollar to your money. It's crazy how it all works. 1 US dollar is equal to 275 Forint.


Yap, our currency is shitty XD


----------



## Dongding (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm in the apple business. Proffessional skin nibbler.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm in the apple business. Proffessional skin nibbler.


*Still amazed and wondering how* Dude... i can't...


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Venture to guess you work in the UK? Congrats on the pay raise soon dude!


You could probably guess the supermarket with that info ;D


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> What country you live in man? Amazing how different wage is around the world.


Our minimum wage here is equivalent to 247 US dollars. 500 USD is enough a comfortable amount if you live in my region.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

Why


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Why


Because of reasons.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Also, why the hell is everyone's character wearing sun glasses? Lol


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

INVALID REASONING! I demand full stop.


----------



## TimFox (Jul 17, 2018)

<.<
>.>
o.o

EURO x3


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

theawakening said:


> INVALID REASONING! I demand full stop.


Reasons are a valid answer. Lol


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

TimFox said:


> <.<
> >.>
> o.o
> 
> EURO x3


Noo...


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Also, why the hell is everyone's character wearing sun glasses? Lol


We're cool... Anyway, it was... amh... Well, we just... So i was about to say...
@Guifrog help me out, will ya? ^w^


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

Freaking heck, I just woke up. No fun.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Freaking heck, I just woke up. No fun.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


>


..............


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Also, why the hell is everyone's character wearing sun glasses? Lol


Refer to my shop--ahem, the Sunglasses thread:

forums.furaffinity.net: Sunglasses

It's a lil' gag that started in Last Post Wins and then kapow - kinda went out of control.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Refer to my shop--ahem, the Sunglasses thread:
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Sunglasses
> 
> It's a lil' gag that started in Last Post Wins and then kapow - kinda went out of control.


Out of control... Yea, like everything we do... *looking at @Guifrog 's mechanical body...* Yea... sunglasses are out of control...


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh yeah, I'm wearing the armor @The Universe made for me there. And it has wings. And now I can clone myself because I died a little while ago and a necromancer ressurrected me at the same time a dragon did so.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes, you. Hello o/


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Mission was a success bois :>


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Refer to my shop--ahem, the Sunglasses thread:
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Sunglasses
> 
> It's a lil' gag that started in Last Post Wins and then kapow - kinda went out of control.


seikfgsuhgjlkhg photoshop sunnies onto his pfp ;D


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

bienvenidos a la cripta


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Yes, you. Hello o/


S’up


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 17, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> seikfgsuhgjlkhg photoshop sunnies onto his pfp ;D


May I? *wink wink*



The Universe said:


> S’up


Getting started for today's work!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 17, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> *Still amazed and wondering how* Dude... i can't...


The trick is lipping some of the skin and chewing it to make sticky cud. The cud seals the skin back up perfectly.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 17, 2018)

Handsome! 8)


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Handsome! 8)



Guifrog, you are a genius o-o


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

Did you know? I'm bad at roleplaying, and talking. I hope that I'm not becoming stupid... just saying.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Handsome! 8)


I'm dying over here!!! Lmao. Too funny buddy! If I didn't look like a dork before, I most certainly do now! Thanks my dude! Lol


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 17, 2018)

g'day mates!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning buddy!


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning Ravo


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

Ah


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey everyone! It's night down here. How's it hanging?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

It's hanging bad


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

That's a personal question I feel like sir! But good!


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


What's Mr. Choppy up to this morning? Lol. Morning brotherman!


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 17, 2018)

Sorry about that @theawakening. That's good to hear @Zorack83.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

You doin alright this evening @Ravofox?


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> You doin alright this evening @Ravofox?



Yep. I've been working on my half of an art share I should have finished ages ago, but i'm friends with them IRL so it's no problem.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Slacker. Lol. What the art my friend?


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Slacker. Lol. What the art my friend?



Haha, I can't deny it. Oh, it was to draw each other's OCs, mine was a skunk which she did very quickly and amazingly, and hers was an unusual human character who has an antelope skull for a head!!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Handsome! 8)


Wow. You sure, he didn't DM-ed you that picture? (jk! your awesom @Guifrog)
AWOOO ^o^


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Haha, I can't deny it. Oh, it was to draw each other's OCs, mine was a skunk which she did very quickly and amazingly, and hers was an unusual human character who has an antelope skull for a head!!


Sounds awesome man. Wish I could draw, but nope..... I super suck at it. Lol


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Everyone in this forum is an artist, and i'm just sitting here like...


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Same


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> What's Mr. Choppy up to this morning? Lol. Morning brotherman!


Morning


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 17, 2018)

Heyo


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Yohe


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Sounds awesome man. Wish I could draw, but nope..... I super suck at it. Lol


No better time to start than now ;D
I was thinking about learning myself ^-^

Anywho, imma go stream! Cya guys later


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 17, 2018)

i should really make myself coffee :/


----------



## Simo (Jul 17, 2018)

Partial transit slowdown here...not quite a strike but looks like DC Metro and buses will have a full strike soon. Can't blame them...guy who runs it is an utter jerk. The DC and NYC metro 'Services' have been long underfunded...when I see tourists from Europe they always have this "Is thing thing safe?" look about them as they gaze at our crumbling rail systems. Well so am home today...


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

WHY AM I ALWAYS BORED?!


----------



## Simo (Jul 17, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i should really make myself coffee :/



Pondering that myself.....or sleeping


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 17, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I MADE A THING! I'm very proud of said thing.
> 
> If one does not get the reference then I suggest you go enlighten yourself on monty python... While i was searching for gifs this came up, and for some reason it seems so fitting for our little community


Monty Python is the best!


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 17, 2018)

Some very salty online guys think this face looks "mannish."






Also, some very salty online guys have never heard about animation running on stylization and minimalism.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a job interview for being a jewelry consultant in less than an hour. Honestly, I don't have the slightest fucking clue about anything that has to do with jewelry, so I'll just wing it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 17, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> I have a job interview for being a jewelry consultant in less than an hour. Honestly, I don't have the slightest fucking clue about anything that has to do with jewelry, so I'll just wing it.


Lol


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 17, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> I have a job interview for being a jewelry consultant in less than an hour. Honestly, I don't have the slightest fucking clue about anything that has to do with jewelry, so I'll just wing it.


gl then ^-^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 17, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> I have a job interview for being a jewelry consultant in less than an hour. Honestly, I don't have the slightest fucking clue about anything that has to do with jewelry, so I'll just wing it.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 17, 2018)

Gryphoneer said:


> Some very salty online guys think this face looks "mannish."


Does look like a tranny though now that you've pointed it out.

MANY EDITS:

Is that god dang She-ra?

Also did you draw that?? I just google searched and it's She-ra, but as far as I know no one's touched that garbage in like 25 years lol.

That's like if someone did fanart for the old Hercules show with the little Satyr named Pan or something Newton. (Thanks Google.)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 17, 2018)

I got a letter from the NC school of Art and Design but I'm a sophmore? lmao wot is this


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 17, 2018)

Rip discord


----------



## Dongding (Jul 17, 2018)

Why do you say that?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 17, 2018)

Its national Tattoo day! WOOT! I like tattoos.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Why do you say that?


discord has been having connection issues due to something happening in google cloud


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

ah


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 17, 2018)

Video games were a mistake


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018577301968220160


----------



## Tupo3 (Jul 17, 2018)

Gryphoneer said:


> Video games were a mistake
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018577301968220160


That guy seems lonely


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 17, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Its national Tattoo day! WOOT! I like tattoos.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

What


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 17, 2018)

Gryphoneer said:


> Video games were a mistake
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018577301968220160


I'm disappointed. At first I thought this was an ad for some kind of new dateable AI tech that someone made. That this is just a bad phone game ad is sad ;_;


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

eeeee


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


Or just maybe don’t let it get infected? There’s many reasons that happens but not messing with them is the best option.

Hell, if you can stop a prison tattoo made by taking an mechanical shaver and a bit of guitar string not get infected with ink made from burnt shoe rubber and water.

That’s the crap that has a high risk of that crap. 

It’s knowledge that makes things easier.

That being said I would love an Indian ink tattoo.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 18, 2018)

People within the LGBTQA+ community instinctively flock to each other and become friends but avoid straight people for fear of judgement and lack of acceptance and we usually just think “oh, gays are friends just cuz they’re gay” but nope and I just realized all of this


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> People within the LGBTQA+ community instinctively flock to each other and become friends but avoid straight people for fear of judgement and lack of acceptance and we usually just think “oh, gays are friends just cuz they’re gay” but nope and I just realized all of this



It's odd, but when I came out, I found that I didn't relate well to most gay people I met IRL...I guess maybe I was more this punk/oddball type, and a lot of them, at least at that time, seemed like these preppy TV stereotypes? Even today, I tend to have a lot more straight friends that gay ones, IRL. Online, it's certainly more of a mix. But just being gay, thus far, doesn't seem to mean we have all that much in common, really: certain shared struggles, the same orientation, but often, not much more. So I've come not to really avoid anyone, and just let friendships from as they might.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

That dude was fingerbangin' the puss out of that tattoo. That was really god damn gross.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


Why is his back filled with choccy milk


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Why is his back filled with choccy milk


Hey, it's _someone's_ fetish. Who are we to judge?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Why is his back filled with choccy milk


Is this a professional tattoo? Because if so something got fucked!

I just skipped through that video and god damn wtf.

I’ve only seen that level of infection from Prison tattoos or scratcher shit.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


ok I'm going to admit I'm a little disgusted


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 18, 2018)

Rythem games gone to far


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2018)

Been working an hour already and I don't even feel exhausted. Working in a warehouse is samn good. Free gym. \o/


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey guys, how are you all on this fine afternoon ^-^


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Rythem games gone to far


That looks well cool
Is it a mod for Osu? Or just a neat video layout for the map?


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

I’m good


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> discord has been having connection issues due to something happening in google cloud


hmm. mine is working fine, is it fixed?


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello add me as your friend on discord


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 18, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello add me as your friend on discord


I can't send requests on my device, send me one real quick Oakie-Dokie#1701


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 18, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> hmm. mine is working fine, is it fixed?


I think it was last night, cos a lot of things dropped at once (PoGo, Discord, roll20, Rocket League, etc.)


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 18, 2018)

If it was a ddos, then whoever did it has like a million iq for ddosing google servers. It dropped like half the internet ;D


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

Agh...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

Just about doxxed myself lol.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

_Doxxing is an enemy_


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

I mean, there's nothing that could have resulted in any sort of consequence, but I'd just rather not have all sorts of information about me and the plant I work in etc floating around aimlessly.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'd just rather not have all sorts of information about me and the plant I work in etc floating around aimlessly.


Dongding is actually a Chlorophyll.
I knew it all along.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 18, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> That looks well cool
> Is it a mod for Osu? Or just a neat video layout for the map?


This is just a storyboard of a map but the thing is you really have to click on the circles because I don't know how the mapper did it but he made the hit circles invisible so he can make those moving ones clickable


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

oy vey


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> This is just a storyboard of a map but the thing is you really have to click on the circles because I don't know how the mapper did it but he made the hit circles invisible so he can make those moving ones clickable


Kinda like the 2B Mayday one, except on steroids ;P


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 18, 2018)

Is there a word for the type of lack of motivation that’s literally just waiting on the world to end and everything else is futile?


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Is there a word for the type of lack of motivation that’s literally just waiting on the world to end and everything else is futile?


You mean adulthood? :V


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Is there a word for the type of lack of motivation that’s literally just waiting on the world to end and everything else is futile?


Life, in general.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Is there a word for the type of lack of motivation that’s literally just waiting on the world to end and everything else is futile?


yeah.
me.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

Huh


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 18, 2018)

So, other than everyone being perched on the edge of insanity, how are you all doing this afternoon??


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm not too bad, I spent a lot of the day recording upright bass for a friend's solo album, then camr home and ate a gloriously unhealthy meal involving pork, fried potatoes and baked beans.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm not too bad, I spent a lot of the day recording upright bass for a friend's solo album, then camr home and ate a gloriously unhealthy meal involving pork, fried potatoes and baked beans.


Nice! I have a former music teacher that plays upright bass and banjo in a bluegrass band, still even 25 years after he was my teacher. And my former art teacher plays the guitar in said band.  

And the best meals are the ones that aren't very good for us.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, I tried. Okami should be on before too long, now that I'm on my way to work.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 18, 2018)

Nah I mean like

Part of me literally wants the apocalypse to happen

Like that is my wish.  To die during the apocalypse 

I’m a lil fucked up lol


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

Zombie apocalypse would be really cool but I'd last like 3 days and then either starve or get murdered by bigger tougher people who want the stuff I've got.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Zombie apocalypse would be really cool but I'd last like 3 days and then either starve or get murdered by bigger tougher people who want the stuff I've got.


I just wanna chill in an armchair with a small personal footbath and be fucked up with tons of edibles as the sky falls and there’s just absolute chaos around me


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2018)

Yay. Bought 6 bottles of Cola and already drank one of them. Progress have been lost. :V

Fucking unbearable sugar cravings.. >_>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yay. Bought 6 bottles of Cola and already drank one of them. Progress have been lost. :V
> 
> Fucking unbearable sugar cravings.. >_>


Don't let the sugar monster win, Yaka!!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 18, 2018)

yo. , what up bruh.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't let the sugar monster win, Yaka!!!


Oh, I won't. I will simply have to drink a lot less tomorrow to make up for it. xD


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 18, 2018)

Imma Firin' Mah Lazer!!!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 18, 2018)

So where y’all gettin them cool shades brah


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So where y’all gettin them cool shades brah



@Guifrog has been making them for people on here!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

h


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Zombie apocalypse would be really cool but I'd last like 3 days and then either starve or get murdered by bigger tougher people who want the stuff I've got.



I’d shoot myself before those folks ever got the pleasure of killing me, lol.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I’d shoot myself before those folks ever got the pleasure of killing me, lol.


Lets make a pact to saw eachother's necks open with exact-o-knives when it's time for things to end.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

But.... zombies d-don't exist.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lets make a pact to saw eachother's necks open with exact-o-knives when it's time for things to end.



*spits in hand and offers it to you*

Deal


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

*squishy handshake*


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So where y’all gettin them cool shades brah


You want one? :3


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I mean, there's nothing that could have resulted in any sort of consequence, but I'd just rather not have all sorts of information about me and the plant I work in etc floating around aimlessly.



Ah-ha! I thought that image looked familiar. So, it turns out ya work at Nancy's Naughty Neutron facility! I knew it was something high tech...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

Shhh! Simo... don't.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

HAAAAAA


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 18, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> @aloveablebunny is it alright if I talk to you for a minute? I have something I need to say in chat


Don't ping me here, I've got nothing to say to you.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

3: ?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3: ?


I really dislike when people try to bring their drama from Discord onto the forums.

All good, blocked and I am continuing my night as though this never happened.

_salutes_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 18, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Darude sandstorm lyrics
> 
> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun
> Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dundun dun dundundun dun dun dun dun dun dun dundun dundun
> ...


Great song. I love the solo.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

I love how it's like, 1500 pages old.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 18, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> You want one? :3


They’re fuckin adorbs omg <3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 18, 2018)

I got a reply to my fan mail.  I’m super fuckin excited


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> They’re fuckin adorbs omg <3


He glassed like, 50 F-ing members over the course of 2 or 3 days. It was sort of amazing.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 18, 2018)

Ah, well, I don’t wanna ask for something that’s gonna inconveniences anyone lol


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Ah, well, I don’t wanna ask for something that’s gonna inconveniences anyone lol


I was feeling guilty just seeing how many he pumped out too, but I donno. He kept making them lol.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 18, 2018)

_i wanna be at the cool kids table_


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't want to overstep the limits of his benevolence but something tells me he'll make an exception for you.

My favorite pair of shades so far was the first pair he gifted to @Okami_No_Heishi


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 19, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Imma Firin' Mah Lazer!!!



Cell saga was *THE BEST* saga in Dragonball Z.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> Cell saga was *THE BEST* saga in Dragonball Z.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts. =w=

Slept well, I hope?


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts. =w=
> 
> Slept well, I hope?



I wish, had a rough day yesterday.
Tons of work for Uni, lost my *holiday job got canceled and one of my best friends has a brain tumor.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> _i wanna be at the cool kids table_








There you go! :3 So tell me if you wanna change colors or something.

I think I keep making them because it doesn't take me much time, and I have lots of fun! On the other hand, I can't put up with months-long projects even if they'd pay me thousand somethings.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 19, 2018)

After 1 year I finally beat my 300 combo on this map


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He glassed like, 50 F-ing members over the course of 2 or 3 days. It was sort of amazing.



Jeez, that sounds terrifying out of context!  Over here glassed means "attacked with a broken bottle"...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> I wish, had a rough day yesterday.
> Tons of work for Uni, lost my *holiday job got canceled and one of my best friends has a brain tumor.


3:


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nah I mean like
> 
> Part of me literally wants the apocalypse to happen
> 
> ...


(I'm late but)
I've always wanted to either die or lose a leg in a car accident. No clue why


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2018)

Ever have those days when you drag a piano out into the middle of nowhere just to play for an elephant?

No?

Me neither...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> (I'm late but)
> I've always wanted to either die or lose a leg in a car accident. No clue why


But I like having you alive and with both legs ;-;


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello fellow derg


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello dragdroid


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

I’m in a waiting room on my phone hoping the doctor will be in soon.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Slept well, I hope?


I didn't sleep at all. A one... I'll restrain to calling it 'persistant'... mosquito happened. Seriouslty, those little buggers are true masters of mischief and cunning. I'm really thinking of switching from a fox.

Mosquitos are like perfect horror villains - you hear them coming, feel the dread of their approach. Once you turn on the lights, they disappear like they were just figments of your imagination.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Marcl said:


> I didn't sleep at all. A one... I'll restrain to calling it 'persistant'... mosquito happened. Seriouslty, those little buggers are true masters of mischief and cunning. I'm really thinking of switching from a fox.
> 
> Mosquitos are like perfect horror villains - you hear them coming, feel the dread of their approach. Once you turn on the lights, they disappear like they were just figments of your imagination.


Plus they spred some of the worst diseases.


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Marcl (Jul 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Plus they spred some of the worst diseases.


That's region-dependant. The worst thing they spray here is insomnia.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Marcl said:


> That's region-dependant. The worst thing they spray here is insomnia.


Thankfully they are not really a problem for me here in Arkansas. Though that’s probably because I use a lot of insect repellent for houses.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

ah


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Exactly. I’d be awake all night too if my room was filled with bugs.


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello dragdroid


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thankfully they are not really a problem for me here in Arkansas. Though that’s probably because I use a lot of insect repellent for houses.


As someone who recently moved from Arkansas, I can 110% agree that the insects there are as terrible as the humidity. Specifically, the crazy strong ticks who don't seem too fazed from the "winters"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> As someone who recently moved from Arkansas, I can 110% agree that the insects there are as terrible as the humidity. Specifically, the crazy strong ticks who don't seem too fazed from the "winters"


Really? I’ve lived in Arkansas for over a year and I have’nt had a bug problem that bad. Back when I lived in Missouri though.....


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Really? I’ve lived in Arkansas for over a year and I have’nt had a bug problem that bad. Back when I lived in Missouri though.....


Lived in the Hot Springs area if that makes a difference? It was terrible. Even the strongest, pet-safe vet tick medication didn't work :/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> Lived in the Hot Springs area if that makes a difference? It was terrible. Even the strongest, pet-safe vet tick medication didn't work :/


That makes a huge difference actually.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 19, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> As someone who recently moved from Arkansas, I can 110% agree that the insects there are as terrible as the humidity. Specifically, the crazy strong ticks who don't seem too fazed from the "winters"



The mosquitos in Mississippi will carry you off.  Especially the ones in the delta. 

Drive for 5 minutes there and you can’t see out the window because of all the mosquitos you’ve hit.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2018)

Time for dinner. Two hambagas this time around. OwO


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 19, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> There you go! :3 So tell me if you wanna change colors or something.
> 
> I think I keep making them because it doesn't take me much time, and I have lots of fun! On the other hand, I can't put up with months-long projects even if they'd pay me thousand somethings.


_OHMYGOD THANK YOU SO MUCH <333333 _
It’s a fun little project if you’re not wanting to make a huge commitment lol.  I have a lot of trouble with that.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 19, 2018)

Welcome to the club, dear :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Lookin good.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 19, 2018)

So apparently fast food really fucks you up if you haven’t eaten it for a while.  The restaurants I have gone to are on the upper tier of food quality.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So apparently fast food really fucks you up if you haven’t eaten it for a while.  The restaurants I have gone to are on the upper tier of food quality.


If you quit fastfood for a while you really get to know what the fuck it does to your body. I miss you milkshakes ;(


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> If you quit fastfood for a while you really get to know what the fuck it does to your body. I miss you milkshakes ;(


I still surrender myself to fast food sometimes. I try to exercise to compensate for it though.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi hi hi!!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi hi hi!!


Hey my czech fella


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 19, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Hey my czech fella


Hi there


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi there


I am going to prague next week, any ideas what to visit first? Apart from every brewery and pub?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

Why does everyone visit Prague..? That's the third furry I've seen so far that asked where to visit.

Go to the bone church. Jeez. lol


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi hi hi!!


You guys!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Why does everyone visit Prague..? That's the third furry I've seen so far that asked where to visit.
> 
> Go to the bone church. Jeez. lol


There’s quite a few churches in my hometown with explorable catacombs and full skeletal martyr relics.  I don’t see how anyone would NOT find that shit cool.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 19, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> I am going to prague next week, any ideas what to visit first? Apart from every brewery and pub?


let prague to be free, there are more better places... write me to 2foxes@2foxes.eu, i must go to sleep now, c u guys!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

lol byeeee


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 19, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> I am going to prague next week, any ideas what to visit first? Apart from every brewery and pub?



Bring home a bottle of Bum!  It's awful stuff, but I find the name unfailingly hilarious.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 19, 2018)

So WBC retweeted me


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 35898 So WBC retweeted me



I hope it doesn't get you too much attention from their followers, that could be a hassle.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Why does everyone visit Prague..? That's the third furry I've seen so far that asked where to visit.
> 
> Go to the bone church. Jeez. lol


From where I live It's the same drive to prague then it is to Munich. I mean Pilsen and Nepomuk can also be cool, but why not prague?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

Edit:


Flumpor said:


> From where I live It's the same drive to prague then it is to Munich. I mean Pilsen and Nepomuk can also be cool, but why not prague?


Nothin'. Just commenting on the fact that I've heard of furries traveling there more often than  I've consistently heard of furries traveling to other places. :3


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Bring home a bottle of Bum!  It's awful stuff, but I find the name unfailingly hilarious.
> View attachment 35897







Lang Bräu is a local brewery that makes a really good ale, but this joke beer is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

Those argument topics... so brutal lol.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Those argument topics... so brutal lol.


aren't they always, I mean arguing with people on the internet is... stupid and when you do it you always feel bad.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Those argument topics... so brutal lol.



So many angry moralising furries, it's so hard not to gently poke 'em!  I'm a bad person, I'm sure...


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 19, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Lang Bräu is a local brewery that makes a really good ale, but this joke beer is absolutely terrible.


"Wanna get laid?

Make her shitfaced boys~~~ "


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 19, 2018)

hello people


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I don't want to overstep the limits of his benevolence but something tells me he'll make an exception for you.
> 
> My favorite pair of shades so far was the first pair he gifted to @Okami_No_Heishi


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> hello people


3:<
Hello.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


You didn't like your oversized glasses? >X3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello? Is anyone there?
AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:<
> Hello.
> 
> You didn't like your oversized glasses? >X3


Not really. Chaffed a lot.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> _OHMYGOD THANK YOU SO MUCH <333333 _
> It’s a fun little project if you’re not wanting to make a huge commitment lol.  I have a lot of trouble with that.



Lookin good in those shades!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm a bootlicker at work now lol. It feels good to be on the other side.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But I like having you alive and with both legs ;-;


umm... thanks? lmao i don't have any plans to act on this


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:<
> Hello.
> 
> You didn't like your oversized glasses? >X3


Are you kidding me 
I loved it


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 19, 2018)

Fightin' off the urge to sleep right now
*Cuddles with blankets*
_Mmmmrrrrrmmm mlem_


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Bring home a bottle of Bum!  It's awful stuff, but I find the name unfailingly hilarious.
> View attachment 35897


_Nothin better than a little bum in your mouth_


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I hope it doesn't get you too much attention from their followers, that could be a hassle.


Apparently they retweet everything they see that even has a whiff of their name lol, doesn’t matter if it’s good or bad.  Pretty pathetic of them tho.  

I fuckin love Twitter omfg where have I been without this


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 19, 2018)

How does this look :x


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 19, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> How does this look :x


Awwww looks so _dear_ lolol

White tail?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Awwww looks so _dear_ lolol
> 
> White tail?


Yeah.
Loved those little face stripes to be honest :u


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Yeah.
> Loved those little face stripes to be honest :u


now give them to guifrog for some shades and you ahve a new avatar


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 19, 2018)

Ah, I actually did these sideways shades myself to save him some trouble. -3-
I'm just doing a little cleanup in paint: mostly fixing jagged edges and the little white "dots" around the antlers.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Hmmh, shades really are easy.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> How does this look :x


<3


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

I feel like I should etch in the Ray Ban logo, so everyone knows I own Ray Bans.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 19, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> I feel like I should etch in the Ray Ban logo, so everyone knows I own Ray Bans.


Lmao my mom lost a pair of those in the ocean once


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Lmao my mom lost a pair of those in the ocean once



I had the opportunity to also get Gucci Shades, but Gucci Aviators look hideous.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

Orange and Green Wayfarer Sunglasses also look amazing and I want myself a pair of them.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 19, 2018)

Don’t talk shit about aviators :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jul 19, 2018)

Now I'm not sure about this, but I think I might have been gone too long


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Don’t talk shit about aviators :V



Aviators are amazing, but gucci aviators? Naaah. Light golden frames with weak ass tints or bulky frames.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 19, 2018)

If I want stylish bulk, wayfarer all the way.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Now I'm not sure about this, but I think I might have been gone too long


Where'd you go? :3


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2018)

Also I prefer cheap blue brothers style $10 gas station glasses like my Avi wears. Was pleased that's what I was randomly assigned by @Guifrog 
Coincidence.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 19, 2018)

I made the grave mistake of flipping off a cop who was harassing some bum. Officially the stupidest reason I have ever been arrested.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I made the grave mistake of flipping off a cop who was harassing some bum. Officially the stupidest reason I have ever been arrested.


Just for giving him the middle finger? That's pretty messed up.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just for giving him the middle finger? That's pretty messed up.


My life is all about me doing tiny but stupid things that ruin whatever forward progress I just made.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I made the grave mistake of flipping off a cop who was harassing some bum. Officially the stupidest reason I have ever been arrested.


Fuck, are you all right?
I mean, aside from the obvious ;~;


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 20, 2018)

Okay openchat is filled sunglasses.

I’m so confused.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Also I prefer cheap blue brothers style $10 gas station glasses like my Avi wears. Was pleased that's what I was randomly assigned by @Guifrog
> Coincidence.



The Rev. Billy knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Also I prefer cheap blue brothers style $10 gas station glasses like my Avi wears. Was pleased that's what I was randomly assigned by @Guifrog
> Coincidence.


Well, Blues Brothers Sunglasses are Wayfarer Sunglasses, more specifically Wayfarers from Ray Ban


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 20, 2018)

Yupe still confused.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 20, 2018)

I just offered coffee to a toddler foxie in a Discord chat.  Feeling terribly irresponsible here!  What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Well, Blues Brothers Sunglasses are Wayfarer Sunglasses, more specifically Wayfarers from Ray Ban


I have the knockoffs. I said they were BB _style_. ;3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 20, 2018)

Everything is cooler with shades.


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

I never used to be a shades man. I'm still not. Can't drive without them though, it's more dangerous.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 20, 2018)

I have a £3 supermarket pair in the car.  I'm a photic sneezer (bright sunlight sets me off), so they're somewhat essential for driving.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 20, 2018)

Bright light and my eyes don't mix. I love my prescription sunglasses.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 20, 2018)

One day we'll have the technology to have our corneas automatically darken when we go outside, like the transition lenses.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I have a £3 supermarket pair in the car.  I'm a photic sneezer (bright sunlight sets me off), so they're somewhat essential for driving.


Lol WHAT?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lol WHAT?



Look up the photic sneeze reflex, it's a thing!  Some people, but not all, sneeze in bright light.  I can't remember the figures right now, but it's a sizeable minority, 1 in 5 or something like that.  TBH the surprise for me was learning that not everybody does it...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

That's like anosmia. I have no sense of smell. I've met other people fairly frequently who can't smell anything either.

Everything is just air to me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That's like anosmia. I have no sense of smell. I've met other people fairly frequently who can't smell anything either.
> 
> Everything is just air to me.


That's.......sad. So you've never smelled steak on the grill, a roaring campfire, the scent of your mates hair?


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 20, 2018)

Maybe it's kinda like how I wish I had projective synesthesia! Not sad about it, but it would be sooooooo cool.


----------



## drawain (Jul 20, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Lang Bräu is a local brewery that makes a really good ale, but this joke beer is absolutely terrible.



The Füchsen Bräu of Düsseldorf instead is a good example for iconic joke ads... Beer and furries. I wonder if they even know what a furry is.


----------



## drawain (Jul 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Look up the photic sneeze reflex, it's a thing!  Some people, but not all, sneeze in bright light.  I can't remember the figures right now, but it's a sizeable minority, 1 in 5 or something like that.  TBH the surprise for me was learning that not everybody does it...


Makes me remember one girl that falsely claimed she was allergic to sunlight just because of this, now I learned what it actually was. o:


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 20, 2018)

drawain said:


> Makes me remember one girl that falsely claimed she was allergic to sunlight just because of this, now I learned what it actually was. o:


It's not an actual allergy, but I always just call it a sun allergy because it explains it well.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Look up the photic sneeze reflex, it's a thing!  Some people, but not all, sneeze in bright light.  I can't remember the figures right now, but it's a sizeable minority, 1 in 5 or something like that.  TBH the surprise for me was learning that not everybody does it...


I'm in the minority!! Yay!(?) And I'm a serial sneezer! If I'm going to sneeze once, you better believe that there's about 12 more coming pretty quick behind it. 



Dongding said:


> That's like anosmia. I have no sense of smell. I've met other people fairly frequently who can't smell anything either.
> 
> Everything is just air to me.


I know a girl that has this!!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's.......sad. So you've never smelled steak on the grill, a roaring campfire, the scent of your mates hair?


Apparently the only 3 things that anyone says smell any good are BBQ, Weed, and Popcorn. According to comments on smells my entire life everyhing else smells like shit and those are the only things held in higher regard.

If I could pick one smell to be able to smell it would be burning stuff. I don't know how many times I've been around things about to  catch fire and someone else finds the source right away. I'd have to see flames or smoke before I'd know anything was wrong.

Spicy wings and salt and vinegar chips etc irritate my nose, but that's not smell. It's physical irritation.

All colognes and perfumes have the same taste but I can't smell them.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> All colognes and perfumes have the same taste but I can't smell them.


You're lucky. If I can taste them, I can't breath D;


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

I think about shit particles when someone farts... because what you'd be smelling is the actual airborn particals of feces... I'm glad I don't have to think about the silent ones at least.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Apparently the only 3 things that anyone says smell any good are BBQ, Weed, and Popcorn. According to comments on smells my entire life everyhing else smells like shit and those are the only things held in higher regard.
> 
> If I could pick one smell to be able to smell it would be burning stuff. I don't know how many times I've been around things about to  catch fire and someone else finds the source right away. I'd have to see flames or smoke before I'd know anything was wrong.
> 
> ...



Weed doesn’t smell good to me. 

Something that oddly smells good is gasoline.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 20, 2018)

drawain said:


> Düsseldorf instead is a good example for iconic joke ads... Beer and furries. I wonder if they even know what a furry is.
> View attachment 35937



I'm going to guess that even if they don't know, the artist they hired probably does!


----------



## drawain (Jul 20, 2018)

The smell that rain on hot pavement creates is very striking to me. For me it's the feeling of summer and feeling alive in the now and here and it makes me nostalgic for childhood summers too.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

what if someone had nostalgia in today's events


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 20, 2018)

OK guys today is my birthday and I want everyone's nudes for present!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 20, 2018)

Be careful what you wish for, or we just might!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 20, 2018)

Dancing naked for you @Mikazuki Marazhu !!! Happy birthday!!! (my species needs more gifs)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Be careful what you wish for, or we just might!


I have thought long and hard since 2014, yes I want EVERYONE'S nudes (except those underage Jailbaits) :V


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

Agh... I only have noodles, not nudes.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 20, 2018)

OwO


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> OwO


NoWo


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 20, 2018)

Awoooooooooo OwO


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

AAAAAaaaawoooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOO


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

My nudes are on my FA page.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 20, 2018)

I realized today Im probably the only man alive not offended by skunk stank.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have thought long and hard since 2014, yes I want EVERYONE'S nudes (except those underage Jailbaits) :V


You don't want to see me naked.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> My nudes are on my FA page.



I'm not saying where mine are!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 20, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm not saying where mine are!


In your sock drawer.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> My nudes are on my FA page.


Ditto. Make a search, don't get alarmed by nothigness of my account.

@Mikazuki Marazhu Happy birthday :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 20, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Ditto. Make a search, don't get alarmed by nothigness of my account.
> 
> @Mikazuki Marazhu Happy birthday :3


Same!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Ditto. Make a search, don't get alarmed by nothigness of my account.
> 
> @Mikazuki Marazhu Happy birthday :3


lol me too. :9


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> lol me too. :9


Im nobody. The internet proves it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 20, 2018)

Awooooo!


----------



## drawain (Jul 20, 2018)

theawakening said:


> what if someone had nostalgia in today's events


I know that feeling, but is there a name for it? There were some weird words viral on the net about specific feelings like that, but I cannot remember...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

It's called being a time traveller.


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Kamehameha


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

One often meets his destiny on road he takes to avoid it.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

That's the underlying storyline theme of Berserk. I'm getting way into it lately.


----------



## Simo (Jul 20, 2018)

Oooooooooooh! I am eating a watermelon snowball (sort of like a snow-cone), and just had that 'brain freeze' feeling. What a strange thing. 

One of the best things about Baltimore in the summer: all the little snowball stands, that pop up. These things are better than any icy sort of thing; coarser ice, and lots more flavor.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jul 21, 2018)

Frozen watermelon treats?  A fox on a mischief rampage could make quite a few such treats by finding a commercial flaker-type ice machine and pouring the watermelon flavoring all over the ice in the collection bin.  There would be all kinds of watermelon treats that day!


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Kamehameha


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That's the underlying storyline theme of Berserk. I'm getting way into it lately.



Berserk is so fucking good. But my God the updates are slow. I'll be shriveled old man by time it finishes.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

@GarthTheWereWolf
There's very few anime I'm capable of enjoying. I can count the number of series I've watched on one hand probably.

I'm mother F-ing in love with his character concept though. Just selfish human will to live and get revenge personified. He fights so dirty. Very raw and basic yet carried out in an intelligent manner. Tarantino-ish. Love it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Frozen watermelon treats?  A fox on a mischief rampage could make quite a few such treats by finding a commercial flaker-type ice machine and pouring the watermelon flavoring all over the ice in the collection bin.  There would be all kinds of watermelon treats that day!



Sounds like a better idea than a lemonade stand.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 21, 2018)

Haven't actually seen the anime adaptions of it.

Its the manga I've read. The art and framing is so gorgeous and visceral I don't think any animation style could ever really do it justice.

NSFW-ish violent comic imagery in spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Yeah. It's one of those stand out pieces that makes a person want to dive into a genre. Berserk is exceptional.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi there


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

3:<

Edit: Apparently you have access to an army tank...


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 21, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi there



G'day! Haven't seen you in a while (though maybe I haven't been on when you've been)


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 21, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> G'day! Haven't seen you in a while (though maybe I haven't been on when you've been)


well... its summer, so we are lazy to do something, but have to say we are planning to make new video


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 21, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> well... its summer, so we are lazy to do something, but have to say we are planning to make new video



Oh, you do videos?! Cool!!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 21, 2018)

well... we have only one poor in low quality at 2foxes.eu, but this one will be really cool


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 21, 2018)

Great! It's much more than I've ever done!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2018)

Will be heading out to the California State Fair tomorrow... well, technically, later today... on my Luna Cycle Apocalypse.  Should be a fun day.  But I need to head for bed soon!  So yes, one of the main events of summer here in the Golden State.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 21, 2018)

its only some moments from all we have recorded, but we decide to put our dancing to the new video and i have got friend with army tank, so it could be fun


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 21, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Will be heading out to the California State Fair tomorrow... well, technically, later today... on my Luna Cycle Apocalypse.  Should be a fun day.  But I need to head for bed soon!  So yes, one of the main events of summer here in the Golden State.



Good luck!


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 21, 2018)

@Dox-Tucy that sounds awsome!!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks... won't be any army tanks there, but I'll make do.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 21, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Thanks... won't be any army tanks there, but I'll make do.


lets enjoy it well mate


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> its only some moments from all we have recorded, but we decide to put our dancing to the new video and i have got friend with army tank, so it could be fun


Army ta~ ARMY TANK??


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Army ta~ ARMY TANK??



Foxes have tanks now?  We're all doomed...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Their friends do at the very least. How come my friends don't have tanks? 3':


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

o wow


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> View attachment 35975


Thats soooo awesome! just wow!


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 21, 2018)

Did you know, that if you image search idiot on Google you'll find a whole bunch of pictures of Donald Trump?

Legend has it, in the near future a picture of him will be added to the dictionary next to the definition.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 21, 2018)

I went to an anime convention a few days ago and met a bunch of homestucks and fursuiters and it wAS AWESOME


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 21, 2018)

Um, does... anyone have good advice for recovering from a long bike ride?

I was able to accomplish 25 miles during a charity event, but my feet are in absolute agony.  (And strangely only my feet - the rest of my leg is okay because I didn't push too hard.)


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 21, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Um, does... anyone have good advice for recovering from a long bike ride?
> 
> I was able to accomplish 25 miles during a charity event, but my feet are in absolute agony.  (And strangely only my feet - the rest of my leg is okay because I didn't push too hard.)


Afraid not. If I rode a bike 25 miles I MUST have been chased by Zombies or monsters or angry Trump supporters.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Where'd you go? :3


I miss you so, 
Seems like it's been fur-ever,
That you've been gone~


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *Afraid not.* If I rode a bike 25 miles I MUST have been chased by Zombies or monsters or angry Trump supporters.



Same here.  Been on 40+ mile rides on my Apocalypse, but that only involves standing for a few hours, which I do five days a week at work.  Is this your first long ride?




The Universe said:


> Hello







"Nice to meet you."


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> lets enjoy it well mate



Will do...




Connor J. Coyote said:


> That monorail thingy looks like it'd be fun to ride.



I think I rode it once... it was fun.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 21, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Same here. Been on 40+ mile rides on my Apocalypse, but that only involves standing for a few hours, which I do five days a week at work. Is this your first long ride?



My longest one before this point that I recall was around 10-11 miles, and I can pretty easily handle 8-9.

However, I should add that those have been without extra supplies.  For the 25-mile one I wound up consuming 2 bottles of water and 1 protein bar during it.  (I'd packed two bars but the other wound up unused.)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> My longest one before this point that I recall was around 10-11 miles, *and I can pretty easily handle 8-9.*
> 
> However, I should add that those have been without extra supplies.  For the 25-mile one I wound up consuming 2 bottles of water and 1 protein bar during it.  (I'd packed two bars but the other wound up unused.)



Sounds like a simple matter of conditioning.  You simply weren't prepped physically for a ride of that length.  Because you'd never ridden that far before, let alone ridden that far on a regular basis.  So yes, sore feet.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Same here.  Been on 40+ mile rides on my Apocalypse, but that only involves standing for a few hours, which I do five days a week at work.  Is this your first long ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Same here


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 21, 2018)

Strething & ice will do wonders for your legs & feet. 
Don't force anything with the stretches, let gravity do the work. 
And for icing your feet, freeze a water bottle and then use your foot to roll it back & forth, but use a towel under it to catch the drips.

I have plantar fascitis. Ice is the only thing that helps mine.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 21, 2018)

Don't you hate it when this happens?


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 21, 2018)

Imma pop some tags~
Just got back from the Goodwill with some awesome finds. $150 mantel clock for $4, two super cute dresses, like-new high heels to match, fuzzy slippers that look like wolf paws, a brand new shoulder/back massager, a few adorable coffee mugs, and one giant MEGArita glass because why the fuck not?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 21, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Don't you hate it when this happens?


Creepers have often made me scream like a little girl.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2018)

Just got out of the shower.  Later than I intended to go, but decided to trim finger and toe nails... good thing I did, because I remembered that I'd forgotten about needing to take my Bubba Stik.  And that I also remembered I'd forgotten to get out the cash for the entry fee.  They don't take cards.  So I'll need to pop four miles out of my way to get that done, THEN to the fair!  So, time to get in my street clothes, pull my scoot off the stand, gear up and GO.......


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello View attachment 36041


Nice to meet you


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Same here


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Same here View attachment 36046


Nice drawing you have there.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 21, 2018)

Who drew it?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Joe did of course.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Who drew it?


@MissNook did


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 21, 2018)

Jesus. It's the Dergpocolypse over here.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Who drew yours?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Who drew yours? View attachment 36055


I did. I make all my art.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I did. I make all my art.


Can you draw me


----------



## Marcl (Jul 21, 2018)

Geeze, are they still posing menacingly?


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 21, 2018)

Luckily it's not old yet........... wait........ lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Can you draw me


I'm sorry buddy. I don't do commissions. I don't make art that often anymore.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Aw


----------



## Marcl (Jul 21, 2018)

It was like a peculiar case of a stare contest...


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Marcl (Jul 21, 2018)

No, it's going on. I guess... You know what, I give up! I don't even want to guess... Go on, pose for the fans :3


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Kamehameha


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Simo (Jul 21, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Geeze, are they still posing menacingly?



Huh, maybe we can also pose menacingly. How good are you, at the subject of menace in general?


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 21, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Geeze, are they still posing menacingly?


Some say they're still posing menacingly to this day.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 22, 2018)

Guys I need someone who can decode audio or some shit. We were just prank calling random numbers and this one picks up after a few seconds and starts dinging or something and starts playing some sort of error code. Put it in a spectrogram or something. It’s (918)-542-6633


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 22, 2018)

So I recently found out my uncle is a flat Earther and he recently showed me a video to try and convince me where a guy said "Space does not exist"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

*facepalm*


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 22, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> So I recently found out my uncle is a flat Earther and he recently showed me a video to try and convince me where a guy said "Space does not exist"


His brain is what doesn't exist


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 22, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Geeze, are they still posing menacingly?







Deen doesn't pose menacingly... he poses with a smile.






... and with style.






Though his mate, Thoee, doesn't allow him to get away with everything.




Battlechili said:


> So I recently found out my uncle is a flat Earther and he recently showed me a video to try and convince me where a guy said *"Space does not exist"*



Well, my closet _is_ a bit small.......


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Deen doesn't pose menacingly... he poses with a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you draw those


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 22, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Did you draw those



Unfortunately, no... and also unfortunately, the lady who drew them for me disappeared from the web.  Not only a talented artist, but a fantastic writer (we RPed together) and friend.  Though I only ever knew her online, for way too short a time.  Still miss her.

Oh, and just got back a short bit ago from the Fair.  Crowded, hot... my favorite food vendor, gone... spent way too much, but I now have a new HiDow XPD12 to replace my old ACU-XPO, with a lifetime replacement coverage and other goodies thrown in freebie.  Hey, only happens once a year, and I got everything done I wanted to get done, including the enjoyment of my yearly "wine slushy".  Will have to wait a day or two before I find out how much sunburn I have, but I'm content.

Need to get going on the wash now... church tomorrow morning, work tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 22, 2018)

Goodmorning everyone!! I hope your night was as chill as mine!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> Goodmorning everyone!! I hope your night was as chill as mine!


good morning! yes it was a very chill night! how are you feeling today? :3


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 22, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> good morning! yes it was a very chill night! how are you feeling today? :3


Im feeling great and i hope you are too!!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> Im feeling great and i hope you are too!!


feeling great aswell! tho with some problems but maneging! feels awesome being back on this website! , so whatcha ya doin? :3


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 22, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> feeling great aswell! tho with some problems but maneging! feels awesome being back on this website! , so whatcha ya doin? :3


Just got off from a 3 hour binge of playing csgo


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> Just got off from a 3 hour binge of playing csgo


oh nice! how did the matches went for ya? :3


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 22, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> oh nice! how did the matches went for ya? :3


Normal. You win some, you lose some. I just blast some tunes and go fraggin.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> Normal. You win some, you lose some. I just blast some tunes and go fraggin.


haha well then! i hope you had fun!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 22, 2018)

I used to be the king camping bitch of CoD up until Advanced Warfare with Kevin Spacey. I was that guy who was 30-0 and you knew where he was but you just couldn't get him because of all the support and cheesy bullshit he's constantly calling in from having wrecked fools. That and I'm legitimately good at the game and would destroy you even if I wasn't being a loose whore.

I didn't enjoy how much DLC it was imperative to download in order to not feel left out so I never bought any of the games after that. BF has vehicles anyways...

I'm glad I quit. They're exceptionally skilled at manipulating their player base into giving them money forever.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


Everyone is playing warframe here? OwO


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

I’m sexy and I know it


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

The Universe said:


> View attachment 36113  I’m sexy and I know it


hahaha you rly like that dont ya :3


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 22, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Everyone is playing warframe here? OwO


I am anyways. Care to join me some time?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I am anyways. Care to join me some time?


Well, i'm still learning stuff, but maybe sometimes ^w^


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Hiya o/


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

What’s up


----------



## Marcl (Jul 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, maybe we can also pose menacingly. How good are you, at the subject of menace in general?


I see no problem with that. Let's see...





The temp's posture says 'Ehm, hello! Don't mind me, I won't bother you...'. At best I could win by psychological warfare and propaganda by convincing my opponents that my laid-back attitude comes from me being so dangerous, that I'm not even concerned about them. Or that I'm a psycho and I'm unpredictable. Works every time. XD

So, how about you? Dare to face a fox? 

*tries to stand up on toes to look more menacingly*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What’s up


Nothing much , just playing while listening to music , how about you?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 22, 2018)

Isn't universe like constantly saying Hi, Hello or similar variants?


I must be loosing my mind here :V


----------



## Marcl (Jul 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Isn't universe like constantly saying Hi, Hello or similar variants?
> 
> 
> I must be loosing my mind here :V


Universe is very polite. It's kinda a requirement if you're so encompassing by the definition.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 22, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Well, i'm still learning stuff, but maybe sometimes ^w^


I'll probably be getting on in ~1hr if anyone wants to join me for spehs ninjas.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 22, 2018)

A bunch of creationists tried to convert me. That was amusing. They had no idea that pagans existed. The idea that there’s something other than atheists and then was a foreign concept to them. XD that was fun. They talked to me. Which is odd considering I’m wearing a top hat and have a curled mustache


----------



## drawain (Jul 22, 2018)

Hey all, just finished this characterdesign here:  and got a question. Because searching threads on here is really wonky to me...
*Is there a thread on this forum where people can collectively link to their auctions?* 
Don't wanna spam the forum by creating just another ad thread.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 22, 2018)

Aaaah yes, last Deadline of this semester is a team project and the deadline is next week. I am starting a holiday job next week and work 6 days a week so I finished my script. Everyone else hasn't even started yet....


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 22, 2018)

drawain said:


> Hey all, just finished this characterdesign here: View attachment 36121 and got a question. Because searching threads on here is really wonky to me...
> *Is there a thread on this forum where people can collectively link to their auctions?*
> Don't wanna spam the forum by creating just another ad thread.



forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions


----------



## drawain (Jul 22, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions


Thank you! But that's only the complete thread section. Still requires one to create a single thread for their auction that one has to wait for to be approved.

Maybe I'll just go agead and create a collective thread where everyone can reply with links to their auctions myself. But admins may dislike the idea because it skips the approval? I just think this is weird, other forums don't need that approving stage for commission/auction threads. :/


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 22, 2018)

drawain said:


> Thank you! But that's only the complete thread section. Still requires one to create a single thread for their auction that one has to wait for to be approved.
> 
> Maybe I'll just go agead and create a collective thread where everyone can reply with links to their auctions myself. But admins may dislike the idea because it skips the approval? I just think this is weird, other forums don't need that approving stage for commission/auction threads. :/


In this case then I would DM a staff member and ask them what the best option is for what you want to do.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 22, 2018)

The Universe said:


> View attachment 36113  I’m sexy and I know it







Deen wins...


----------



## drawain (Jul 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Isn't universe like constantly saying Hi, Hello or similar variants?
> 
> 
> I must be loosing my mind here :V


and posting the same image several times or am I loosing my mind with you?


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 22, 2018)

Okay, so something weird just happened, it's 10 past 12 here in Germany and I am getting ready for a shower and go to bed in an hour or so. Suddenly I get a call from a number I don't know, someone shouts "Nico Nico NIIII" and hangs up.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 22, 2018)

Probably Nico's cousin. He was most likely excited about going bowling and realized it was the wrong number.


----------



## drawain (Jul 22, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Okay, so something weird just happened, it's 10 past 12 here in Germany and I am getting ready for a shower and go to bed in an hour or so. Suddenly I get a call from a number I don't know, someone shouts "Nico Nico NIIII" and hangs up.


It's Sommerferien and semester break right now for many. Sooo... someone was probably drunk or some 12 year olds were having fun. :'D


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Deen wins...


I’m sexy and I know it


----------



## Dongding (Jul 22, 2018)

That person should have his/her drawing license revoked for distributing art irresponsibly.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 22, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I’m sexy and I know it
> 
> View attachment 36167


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 23, 2018)

drawain said:


> It's Sommerferien and semester break right now for many. Sooo... someone was probably drunk or some 12 year olds were having fun. :'D


Or a drunk 12 year old was having fun.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 23, 2018)

@ginza BBY come back.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2018)

She in teh diskurdz


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> She in teh diskurdz


dAt eZ REtaRdeD >:U


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>



But Deen was willing to shave for his sexy...


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

I am shaved


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 23, 2018)

Do you ever like, come across that one person on YouTube that seems to be _everywhere _and you're like, over a billion people use this platform and somehow I always seem to find you. How???


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 23, 2018)

I finally have my own music comm shop guys!! SO EXCITED

Whenever you wanna dance with me, grab my hands and let's woohoo! OwO


----------



## Simo (Jul 23, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I finally have my own music comm shop guys!! SO EXCITED
> 
> Whenever you wanna dance with me, grab my hands and let's woohoo! OwO



Oh, that's great to hear!

Also...you took off your sunglasses. Are they no longer cool and in style????


----------



## Marcl (Jul 23, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I finally have my own music comm shop guys!! SO EXCITED


Congrats!



Simo said:


> Also...you took off your sunglasses. Are they no longer cool and in style????


Nah... Sunglasses are always in style! Not always in all styles, but in some style. That's a rule of the universe!


----------



## Simo (Jul 23, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Nah... Sunglasses are always in style! Not always in all styles, but in some style. That's a rule of the universe!



Huh, good to know!

Also, you have reminded me: we might do an entire thread, just based on posting various pics of Elton John's various sunglasses...


----------



## Marcl (Jul 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Also, you have reminded me: we might do an entire thread, just based on posting various pics of Elton John's various sunglasses...


O_O... Love them, wouldn't wear them in public.

Elton John was mostly to me a singer from the radio.  I never was that much into looking for his looks. I like the new opportunity


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, that's great to hear!
> 
> Also...you took off your sunglasses. Are they no longer cool and in style????


Oh, I think I didn't come to think about it when I made this, but I may wear them back if you feel I'd look cooler! :>


----------



## Simo (Jul 23, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Oh, I think I didn't come to think about it when I made this, but I may wear them back if you feel I'd look cooler! :>



Hmmm...they might hide the facial expression of your new avi, though...maybe just regular glasses : )


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladies, gentlemen, and anyone in between. . . I present to you. . . Homestuck.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...they might hide the facial expression of your new avi, though...maybe just regular glasses : )


Good point.
Or, maybe one with colored lenses!


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 23, 2018)

Marcl said:


> I see no problem with that. Let's see...
> 
> View attachment 36117
> The temp's posture says 'Ehm, hello! Don't mind me, I won't bother you...'. At best I could win by psychological warfare and propaganda by convincing my opponents that my laid-back attitude comes from me being so dangerous, that I'm not even concerned about them. Or that I'm a psycho and I'm unpredictable. Works every time. XD
> ...



you look like you came off of cartoon network


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jul 23, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Good point.
> Or, maybe one with colored lenses!



Oh, those look good! I think it's nice to be able to see the sort of squinting eyes, in terms of the expression.

Plus...they make you look so much smarter


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

It's amazing what you find in the rag bin at work. Saved this one from getting tossed in the garbage


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2018)

Evening. =w=


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Evening. =w=


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 23, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I am shaved



You're a dragon.  You were "born" shaved.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> You're a dragon.  You were "born" shaved.


And we know you love it.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Evening. =w=


Evening for you. I'm just getting ready to go home \o/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh, thought you all might like this.  Lady who did the art I've shown also surprised me with this:





On the site where we RPed together, our characters became romantically invovled.  The above piece was a projection into their future.  Loved it!

And then, she also did this:





The scene is my aerosquirrel, Tiffin, from the previous pic, perched on the shadewall of his garden, planted in the spot where the first love of his life died.  Over her grave.  So the words, very appropriate.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>



Hahahahah, Brilliant!!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hahahahah, Brilliant!!


Hell in a hand basket


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hahahahah, Brilliant!!


Can't find the first one. Whos the OP?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Can't find the first one. Whos the OP?


BahgDaddy I think.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> BahgDaddy I think.


All this bullshit. I suddenly remember why I left this site six months ago. Sadly it's the last place in the furry fandom I haven't burnt my bridges yet.
We'll see how long I last


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> BahgDaddy I think.


It's some dude named Rabidcoon


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It's some dude named Rabidcoon


My mistake. I was probably thinking of "How to be more tolerant of each other"


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My mistake. I was probably thinking of "How to be more tolerant of each other"


Yuppers.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yuppers.


That one turned to shit too though, and I'm an accomplice. X(


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That one turned to shit too though, and I'm an accomplice. X(


Same. Want to share a cell so we can play cards?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Same. Want to share a cell so we can play cards?


I'm going to make more inside joke memes for a while


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm going to make more inside joke memes for a while


Too true lol


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 23, 2018)

Keep them coming mecha derg


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Keep them coming mecha derg


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 36214


OwO Extra thick strengthened USB cord


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 23, 2018)

That awkward moment when you first meet a girl who's been changed into a squirrel...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> That awkward moment when you first meet a girl who's been changed into a squirrel...


Funny thing is when I am singing along to a song, and the word "girl" is in the lyrics, I change it to squirrel.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello all you lurkers!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Dangit! You got me!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Dangit! You got me!


Yep! I knew it! Always lurkers about!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Dangit! You got me!


How are you, Red?! Been a minute!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are you, Red?! Been a minute!


Talking with Ginza on Discord mostly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How are you, Red?! Been a minute!


Literally a minute. xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Talking with Ginza on Discord mostly.


Really? How is she?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Literally a minute. xD


Hey Yaka! How's the homeplace?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Really? How is she?


She's doing great actually, and seems much happier now. We've had some good laughs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Yaka! How's the homeplace?


Homeplace is home. Dunno how to answer that, to be honest. xD

Well, she's getting a lot cleaner now that I'm using half an hour before my daily walks to clean. I still fuckin' hate cleaning though. >_>



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Really? How is she?


I'd say she is pretty damn fine from the looks of it.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

@Yakamaru Are you still pissed at me? ._.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

:'(


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> :'(


He's a little busy at the moment I think.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> @Yakamaru Are you still pissed at me? ._.


?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2018)

Why is everyone pissed at you? lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's a little busy at the moment I think.


Very busy. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Who knows.. put up a poll and ask everybody.


Sure. What could possibly go wrong? XD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Why is everyone pissed at you? lol


Must be a Monday.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Must be a Monday.





Connor J. Coyote said:


> Who knows.. put up a poll and ask everybody.





Dongding said:


> Why is everyone pissed at you? lol


I said some things on a server I regret saying and then I runned off.


Yakamaru said:


> ?


I thought you were still angry with me over you know what. I thought you were ignoring all my PM's and such. Sorry if Im overreacting ._.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> I thought you were still angry with me over you know what. I thought you were ignoring all my PM's and such. Sorry if Im overreacting ._.


You keep making new ones. >_>

I have like what, 5 PM's already?


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You keep making new ones. >_>
> 
> I have like what, 5 PM's already?


Im sorry 
I just couldnt tell if you were ignoring me or not getting them


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2018)

Classic old person.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Classic old person.


Jokes on you I'm in my 20s


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2018)

3:"

_I'm_ the old person.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 23, 2018)

Why can't people who make new accounts to start a thread make pancake threads more often?
#makepancakesnotpolitics


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 23, 2018)

Pancakes over politics _any day._


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 24, 2018)

Open chat just gets overlooked anymore!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> She's doing great actually, and seems much happier now. We've had some good laughs.


Please tell her we say hello!!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3:"
> 
> *I'm the old person.*



Same here... I watched the _first_ moon landing.  Live.......


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Funny thing is when I am singing along to a song, and the word "girl" is in the lyrics, *I change it to squirrel*.



That's a fun hobby, changing song lyrics.  You can get some quite entertaining results.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 24, 2018)

In other news, more news about the fandom.






That lynx head is hot.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> In other news, more news about the fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, this would be the outcome of when that BBC researcher was looking to speak to new UK furries a few months back (on here and other places).


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 24, 2018)

The reason aprons were invented...





Based very loosely on what happened in an RP.  Barbecue sauce can be very dangerous...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello, Nurse!





Being an ex-cupid, Amee knows how to handle sharp objects!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 24, 2018)

Duuuude... I was going to do so much work trying to edit this santa hat behind my antler to look decent, but as soon as I cleared the background away I got this masterpiece.

It's amazing how something so simple can just make your day.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

heyheyhey


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello


What's up?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty Hyena said:


> What's up?


I'm doing alright. Haven't met you before though. Welcome.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm doing alright. Haven't met you before though. Welcome.


Thankss. Nice to meet you


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty Hyena said:


> Thankss. Nice to meet you


I love your profile picture <3


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love your profile picture <3


Thanks  
I might be getting a new one soon, though (art of Majesty)
I like yours too!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty Hyena said:


> Thanks
> I might be getting a new one soon, though (art of Majesty)
> I like yours too!


Thank you. I drew it myself, though I'm not making much art nowadays.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thank you. I drew it myself, though I'm not making much art nowadays.


Too bad! You're p talented


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 24, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Duuuude... I was going to do so much work trying to edit this santa hat behind my antler to look decent, but as soon as I cleared the background away I got this masterpiece.
> 
> It's amazing how something so simple can just make your day.


It's early, kids here are still dying from heat. :V
Record breaking 41°c


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's early, kids here are still dying from heat. :V
> Record breaking 41°c


wowie. That's super hot, whew


----------



## Marcl (Jul 24, 2018)

Heh. Who would have though that getting back to drawing would be so time consuming... Well, these are the sketches I was working on recently. First something I drew about a week back and liked it enough to try to replicate it.

​
And the last two attempts to actually draw like that.

 ​And an attempt at different style. I don't hate it and might work on it in the future, but I'll focus on the approach above.
​I feel so proud, yet so ashamed of myself...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Heh. Who would have though that getting back to drawing would be so time consuming... Well, these are the sketches I was working on recently. First something I drew about a week back and liked it enough to try to replicate it.
> 
> View attachment 36279​
> And the last two attempts to actually draw like that.
> ...


I like it. It looks really good.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Heh. Who would have though that getting back to drawing would be so time consuming... Well, these are the sketches I was working on recently. First something I drew about a week back and liked it enough to try to replicate it.
> 
> View attachment 36279​
> And the last two attempts to actually draw like that.
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Marcl (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks guys. Still, I feel like there's much work before me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

Keep up the good work. It will pay off.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

sjagkgakhdgh


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty Hyena said:


> sjagkgakhdgh


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

sjagkgakhdghajhskajhdkas


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty Hyena said:


> sjagkgakhdghajhskajhdkas


._.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> ._.


sjagkgakhdghajhskajhdkas
Obviously, they're saying 
"She just ate good Kitkats, gigantic ass kettlecorn, hefty dadgum good ham, also Jimmy's honey-sweet Kix, and just had diced kale apple salad" 
I did my best damn it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello Furries!! Awoo!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Furries!! Awoo!




 you're under arrest for illegal awoo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 36289 you're under arrest for illegal awoo


*hand held high* You got me!!! But sonce I am under arrest.....AWOOOOOOOOOOOOO[!!!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 24, 2018)

Any other Skynyrd fans here besides me? I can't be the only one you know :3


----------



## Dongding (Jul 24, 2018)

They all died because they were so ol~ oh wait we went through this yesterday already... Now I'm sad.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> Hi folks. What's going down?


I'm doing fine. How about you?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 25, 2018)

I need to take a tolerance break.  I’m wasting too much money on not getting high.  This is gonna suck.

Also, not only do I have to do inventory, but I get to record it all and upload it too since the only other manager at my store hasn’t been trained on it.  Not his fault or anything, but like damn this is a lot.  I finished the actual count hours ago.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 25, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Any other Skynyrd fans here besides me?


Meh.  I like jam bands and soft doom metal.


			
				ScrewLoose said:
			
		

> I can’t be the only one you know :3


I live in Kentucky.  It’s a sin to not have entire albums on every jukebox in every count

Edit; oshit cops disguised as furries


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 25, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> Hi folks. What's going down?


Spreading Christmas Cheer and confusing people.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 25, 2018)

Some dude is acting really weird and tweaking tf out, scribbling graffiti on walls and shit

If I die I’m in that alley no one ever goes to unless it’s my coworkers


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 25, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Spreading Christmas Cheer and confusing people.


Hallmark says it’s right around Christmas time, so you’re close enough.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 25, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Hallmark says it’s right around Christmas time, so you’re close enough.


Fucking bullshit too, every year it gets closer to even surpassing Halloween.  I will not stand for that.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fucking bullshit too, every year it gets closer to even surpassing Halloween.  I will not stand for that.







?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 25, 2018)

This is why dogs are best, lmao.



https://imgur.com/height%3D908%3Bid%3DnR7nmSk%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 25, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> ?


----------



## drawain (Jul 25, 2018)

So I guess my idea of a collective thread for adoptables got rejected and I didn't even get a message(?)
It's just gone. Not very helpful.

But threads where you can advertise yourself multiple times seems ok, which is confusing me. Additionally to the fact Furbase can handle collective threads of such kind just fine and doesn't need to approve of any thread at all.

Aka. I don't understand what FAF is trying to counter with these rules. I think the only problem this site has, has to do with political threads, not art threads...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2018)

I know, I've posted this shit on here before. But you know what? Fuck it, I don't give a fuck.

Here's yer Yakamaru Special. :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I know, I've posted this shit on here before. But you know what? Fuck it, I don't give a fuck.
> 
> Here's yer Yakamaru Special. :V


The fuck is that?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The fuck is that?


Fried minced chicken in taco sauce with sliced salad and jalapeños. Oh, and potato salad.

Extremely low carbohydrates and calories, is very tasty, very filling and cheap. Very good if you intend to lose weight and are watching your daily intake. I've been eating this often since I started on my road to lose weight.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 25, 2018)

so y'all I'm deleting my FAF account tonight for security reasons, send me a discord friend request if i know you well enough @Oakie-Dokie#1701
love y'all <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> so y'all I'm deleting my FAF account tonight for security reasons, send me a discord friend request if i know you well enough @Oakie-Dokie#1701
> love y'all <3


See you, man. 

Have fun with whatever you're doing.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 25, 2018)

3:


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 25, 2018)

I think it's alcohol time


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 25, 2018)

>security reasons
The number of people doing this lately is worrying...


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 25, 2018)

<-----aw yeah back to the old pic guys!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> >security reasons
> The number of people doing this lately is worrying...


Considering what's been going on these past 6 months I don't blame people. Everyone could be a potential target for anything, especially harassment, threats and stalking.

I'm considering doing the same, actually.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Considering what's been going on these past 6 months I don't blame people. Everyone could be a potential target for anything, especially harassment, threats and stalking.
> 
> I'm considering doing the same, actually.


What's been going on?


----------



## modfox (Jul 26, 2018)

idk


----------



## modfox (Jul 26, 2018)

I haven't experienced any harassment... as far as I know


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 26, 2018)

I see @Guifrog has been getting about with the glasses


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 26, 2018)

Do you ever try on clothes in front of the mirror and you're like damn boiiiiii you look good!

I have those days often.


----------



## modfox (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you ever try on clothes in front of the mirror and you're like damn boiiiiii you look good!
> 
> I have those days often.


do it with Rammstein playing in the back ground for extra spicey flavour


----------



## modfox (Jul 26, 2018)

im gonna flirt with every fox on this site and see how long it takes for me to get baiust end up with a badanned… .or mabey find someone to love..... or just end up with a bad reputation.... either three is okay im bored af


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you ever try on clothes in front of the mirror and you're like damn boiiiiii you look good!
> 
> I have those days often.



You rocking the Kigu again, by any chance?


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you ever try on clothes in front of the mirror and you're like damn boiiiiii you look good!


No I usually say "dammit now this one's too small"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> You rocking the Kigu again, by any chance?


Always. 


ScrewLoose said:


> No I usually say "dammit now this one's too small"


Sucks to be you fam.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 26, 2018)

Our baby’s first birthday <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a reason to visit Norway now :V

Oh btw @Yakamaru, nice hat :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2018)

He's a sexy dolphin now


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a reason to visit Norway now :V
> 
> Oh btw @Yakamaru, nice hat :V


You have? Good lord. Go visit the fjords. They are lovely.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You have? Good lord. Go visit the fjords. They are lovely.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Nexxy. Imma have to have a word with you and your meme-making. Soon. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You have? Good lord. Go visit the fjords. They are lovely.


I'm sort of dating Lumo if you know him :V


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 26, 2018)

Not looking forward to this thunderstorm tonight. I can see it over the horizon on my backyard deck. It looks like The Nothing from Neverending Story and the Mind Flayer storm from Stranger Things had a love child. Did I mention I absolutely *hate* thunderstorms? This should be fun :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

Watching youtube videos of deer and shaking my head at all the lesser people calling us "deers."


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

oh shit, Randomly found a youtube post by @Yakamaru  XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> oh shit, Randomly found a youtube post by @Yakamaru  XD
> View attachment 36410


Link :V


----------



## modfox (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## modfox (Jul 27, 2018)

someone should make a furry version of that song


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm sort of dating Lumo if you know him :V


I have no idea who that is. Have fun tho.



Slytherin Umbreon said:


> oh shit, Randomly found a youtube post by @Yakamaru  XD
> View attachment 36410


The fuck? xD

Imma have to ask if you're specifically searching for my nickname saying deer.

...Shit. You might find my "oh deer" comments soon. >_>


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Also, morning, fuzzbutts and non-fuzzbutts.

Hope your morning's been splashing. :3


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 27, 2018)

hi hi hi


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

I hope it's not cloudy tonight so I can watch the moon eclipse.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I hope it's not cloudy tonight so I can watch the moon eclipse.


I am gonna howl all night while drinking cervesas!!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi Okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi Okami!


Hey Dox! Long time no see!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Dox! Long time no see!


yep... whats new mate?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> yep... whats new mate?


Not much. Same old same old. How bout you?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jul 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not much. Same old same old. How bout you?


Well...we are going to make new video  ..and we have stupid idea to start it today, when its more than 30 degrees outside


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Well, shit. I am going to a party tomorrow and will most likely be sleeping over there at my friend's house(I shit you not, she's a damn 11/10). Dunno if I shall bring my own booze or if I will have shit served. 

Meh, gonna bring my own stuff. Better safe than sorry when it comes to drinks. I hope there will be food, or I am going to order a damn Meat Lover's Pizza. For myself. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm sort of dating Lumo if you know him :V


Congrats on getting a boyfriend! Have fun!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks like it's gonna be cloudy tonight. FeelsBadMan


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 27, 2018)

modfox said:


>





modfox said:


> someone should make a furry version of that song


Oh hELL YEs


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey guys, does it count as a fursona if it’s technically human, but wears an animal mask and has more animal characteristics than human ones?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nexxy. Imma have to have a word with you and your meme-making. Soon. <3








I can't help it. This one had to be made.


----------



## Sagt (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Looks like it's gonna be cloudy tonight. FeelsBadMan


It's been ridiculously hot and sunny where I live for weeks now, with yesterday being at like 33C or something. Today of all days we start getting cloudy skies and rain.

I guess no blood moon for me... >.>


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 27, 2018)

modfox said:


>


ME: my sexuality doesn't define me
*this song literally defines my entire existence*


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 27, 2018)

down in the comments I found gold


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

The lunar eclipse has started, but the moon is covered by a massive cloud. FeelsBadMan

Here's a livestream of it:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

I originally came to this forum to escape from politics.

I don't think we should eschew political threads, but this wasn't what I planned.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You have? Good lord. Go visit the fjords. They are lovely.


Oh, I also heard they are. "Lovely and calm," they say. Apperently even approach you by themselves and eat from your hand.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2018)

So, I don't want to get too deep into this because there's some political accusations involved, but my state's utility regulator has moved to kick my ISP (Charter, AKA Spectrum) out of the state, for failing to meet multiple deadlines among other things.

I'm not quite worried about losing service yet.  There are a few ways this could end well, especially since the actual ruling was to revoke the merger approval they allowed two years ago.  I will only start panicking if the replacement ISP turns out to be something like Windstream (I had to bear the brunt of their bad reputation when I was at that call center job I've mentioned before).


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

When you want to sleep, but it's only 7 and you know if you do you're just going to wake up in about an hour and not be able to sleep the rest of the night smh


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

So Hammond from Overwatch be like:




Anyone want to join me?


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

hello everyone.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 27, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> So, I don't want to get too deep into this because there's some political accusations involved, but my state's utility regulator has moved to kick my ISP (Charter, AKA Spectrum) out of the state, for failing to meet multiple deadlines among other things.
> 
> I'm not quite worried about losing service yet.  There are a few ways this could end well, especially since the actual ruling was to revoke the merger approval they allowed two years ago.  I will only start panicking if the replacement ISP turns out to be something like Windstream (I had to bear the brunt of their bad reputation when I was at that call center job I've mentioned before).


We just started being able to receive ATT where I’m at.  Up until around the beginning of this year, Spectrum had a monopoly on pretty much the entire county.  I could give a fuck less about much of the quality, I don’t want to be treated like shit every time I have a problem.  Spectrum has caused several outages at my work and each time we call for help, they try to blame us and make it seem like it was our fault for trying to fix it ourselves.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> hello everyone.


Hello


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 27, 2018)

thekingofdragons23 said:


> hello everyone.


Good evening newcomer


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

thank you.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

sadly i don't even have a pic of my fursona as i can't draw or work a paint program to save my life.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 27, 2018)

That’s when you beg shamelessly in the art section :V That’s what I did.  And also spent money.  But that was when I had a position that was financially liberating and mentally disastrous.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 27, 2018)

Two days left until my vacation starts.  I’m an asshole and have not been hiding the fact that I got ten days while only technically taking a week off since I work 4 11’s 

Other than the shit my wife wants to do in the middle of that (her workplace only gives her five at all) I’m planning to use most of my next paycheck on the fattest moon rocks and hash oil blunts I can fucking find


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

its a cool one as well. i can still see him in my minds eye, a kind cheetah with a more realstic fur coat, and is around 6'0 like me


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Scrolling through furry twitter and feeling jealous of all the beautiful fursuits, knowing I will never be able to afford one. </3


----------



## verneder (Jul 27, 2018)

Good evening.

How have y’all been?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 27, 2018)

verneder said:


> Good evening.
> 
> How have y’all been?


I died in the name of science! >:U


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I died in the name of science! >:U


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi !


Aloveablebunny!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

Finally we are online at the same time!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi !


Howl are you!?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Finally we are online at the same time!


You know! I see you've been on a few times. How are you?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I died in the name of science! >:U


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know! I see you've been on a few times. How are you?



I'm a tired bun right now. Long week, and ready to sleep in! I poke my head in here every so often. It's nice to see that some of the trash has effectively been removed!

How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm a tired bun right now. Long week, and ready to sleep in! I poke my head in here every so often. It's nice to see that some of the trash has effectively been removed!
> 
> How are you?


Doing good! Yeah, it has brightened up a bit since most of the rabble rousers are gone. Still dumpster fires, but they seem to be tiny.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Doing good! Yeah, it has brightened up a bit since most of the rabble rousers are gone. Still dumpster fires, but they seem to be tiny.



Granted I spend more of my time on Discord when I'm online, mainly because I am staff in one of the largest furry servers out there with 7800+ members so... it keeps me pretty busy heh


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Granted I spend more of my time on Discord when I'm online, mainly because I am staff in one of the largest furry servers out there with 7800+ members so... it keeps me pretty busy heh


Holy moly! Wow! I cant even imagine!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

But I don't forget about this place because it's where I effectively got my paws in the door of the fandom <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> But I don't forget about this place because it's where I effectively got my paws in the door of the fandom <3


Same. Still home to me. I know there is a much larger fandom out there! But this is my comfort zone.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Holy moly! Wow! I cant even imagine!


Definitely something new every day, that's for sure lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Same. Still home to me. I know there is a much larger fandom out there! But this is my comfort zone.


I come here when I want something a little less fast-paced


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I come here when I want something a little less fast-paced


Slow is my speed! Lol!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Slow is my speed! Lol!


How's GA? Are you melting yet?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> How's GA? Are you melting yet?


Slowly but surely. It really hasnt been terrible. Which means the worst is yet to come, or its over.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 27, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> How's GA? Are you melting yet?


Well. Early bird gets the worm. I gotta crash. Goodnight bunny. It was good seeing you!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Slowly but surely. It really hasnt been terrible. Which means the worst is yet to come, or its over.


Ohhh yes. It's been consistently in the 100s here already. High of 109 earlier this week.... hoooooboy.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. Early bird gets the worm. I gotta crash. Goodnight bunny. It was good seeing you!


Alrighty! You too Okami! Goodnight


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 28, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> How are folks this fine evening?


Doing alright. Got the house to myself since my SO is away on a camping trip with his future brother-in-law and his friends; so I spent my morning sleeping in until 10 am. I usually get up at 5:30 am, so this was definitely sleeping in for me. I got a call from the jewelry store saying I got the job, so I went in to negotiate my offer and schedule. Afterwards, as I was walking back to my car, I found out one of my old junior high/high school friends who I had lost contact with was working in the same building, so it looks like I've rekindled a long-lost friendship  Then, I ate supper with my SO's family and saw Mamma Mia!: Here We Go Again and loved every minute of it. I never watched the first one, so I guess that's on my watchlist now. 

TL;DR: S.O. is away for camping trip so I slept in, got a job, met up with an old friend, then ate supper with my S.O.'s family and watched Mamma Mia!.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 28, 2018)

I feel the need to talk about family matters since it's all I really have to talk about lately. But if this fandom has taught me anything it's usually best not to bring that topic up, even if it's something positive.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 28, 2018)

This is great, apparently there is a highly toxic, fatal supply of mustard gas about two miles from where I live that has had issues with minor leaks in the past couple of years.  And it’s getting worse.  Yay.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 28, 2018)

On the bright side, death by Mustard is a very furry way to go.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> This is great, apparently there is a highly toxic, fatal supply of mustard gas about two miles from where I live that has had issues with minor leaks in the past couple of years.  And it’s getting worse.  Yay.


What? We are still using that stuff?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What? We are still using that stuff?


Not using it anymore, but there’s no safe way to dispose of it.  So it’s just sitting there, waiting to leak or explode or something.  Idk how far it could spread but it’s still at the Army depot.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Not using it anymore, but there’s no safe way to dispose of it.  So it’s just sitting there, waiting to leak or explode or something.  Idk how far it could spread but it’s still at the Army depot.


Hope nothing bad happens then. Stay safe.


----------



## Simo (Jul 28, 2018)

@Misha Bordiga Zahradník I'm reminded here that I've always liked ketchup better than mustard; for one thing, you never hear about a deadly leak of Ketchup gas. It's always mustard, that gets you.

@Pandox_Paradox : Ah, my folks always talk about this movie (the first one, in this case), it seems to be one of their favorites, one day, when I visit, I hope to watch it with them, as it always seems to make them both very happy.

~~~

Well, it is finally no longer raining here; thunderstorms tore through last night, and knocked the power out for maybe 6 hours, and damn, did it get hot even with the windows open; this place is like a tropical marsh in the summer. I keep expecting to see crocodiles, anacondas and hippopotami any day now.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Not using it anymore, but there’s no safe way to dispose of it.  So it’s just sitting there, waiting to leak or explode or something.  Idk how far it could spread but it’s still at the Army depot.


Shit. 

Mustard gas can be destroyed, but it takes decades with the current incineration techniques. Experimental methods that are faster are being tried. 

But it can travel miles before dispersing. It tends to settle in lower areas due to being slightly heavier than air. Being higher up on a hill may offer some protection, but I would recommend on getting fitted for and buying a gas mask.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 28, 2018)

Yeah @WithMyBearHands Get a gas mask. You def need one for sure. It will come and get you big time.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 28, 2018)

It would take large scale failure to be a risk, but precaution is always wise.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 28, 2018)

Has anyone ever heard of Double Ewes?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Double Ewes?


I have heard of the Wise


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 28, 2018)

SO A BLIND GUY WALKS INTO A BAR.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> SO A BLIND GUY WALKS INTO A BAR.


He says "OUCH!"


----------



## BrownSparticus11 (Jul 28, 2018)

Anyone here wanna role play? Females only please!


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 28, 2018)

Home Alone Day #2: Currently watching fail videos on Youtube, browsing FAF, while being surrounded by snacks, drinks, and my cat named Joe.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 29, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> Home Alone Day #2: Currently watching fail videos on Youtube, browsing FAF, while being surrounded by snacks, drinks, and my cat named Joe.


This is every day for me XDDD


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 29, 2018)

Sixteen hours til vacation.  Let the countdown begin.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 29, 2018)

It is 12:44 AM and I’m still sitting here with a background image and a plane. What the fuck do I do with these?


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 29, 2018)

Can't sleep and have no idea what to talk about. Ill just ask this, anyone here a fan of Faunts? If anyone is bored and wants to talk, follow and start convo.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

BrownSparticus11 said:


> Anyone here wanna role play? Females only please!


This ain't an ERP hookup thread. Get outta here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey @aloveablebunny! Finally managed to see each other here!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hey @aloveablebunny! Finally managed to see each other here!


Hey there!! <3 How are you?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hey there!! <3 How are you?


Pretty good. Don't have to work, and I am finishing my brunch of a ham & cheese omelet & buttered toast with coffee. 
How about yourself? Is it up to melting temps out there yet today?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Pretty good. Don't have to work, and I am finishing my brunch of a ham & cheese omelet & buttered toast with coffee.
> How about yourself? Is it up to melting temps out there yet today?



I'm good as well! Doing some housework and flea warfare, and then going bowling later on.

It's definitely been HOT here. 100s for the last two weeks


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm good as well! Doing some housework and flea warfare, and then going bowling later on.
> 
> It's definitely been HOT here. 100s for the last two weeks


Good old housework! Always something to do, right? 
It's on my list as well, along with some paperwork sorting. Lots & lots of boring.

Okami is at work today, so it's a lonely day too.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Good old housework! Always something to do, right?
> It's on my list as well, along with some paperwork sorting. Lots & lots of boring.
> 
> Okami is at work today, so it's a lonely day too.



Oh yeah, doesn't he do plumbing work?

I've got a staff meeting for one of my servers in about half an hour or so. Need to make some food prior!

Heck if I come visit @-..Legacy..- then we'll only be a short drive from you guys from Huntsville!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh yeah, doesn't he do plumbing work?
> 
> I've got a staff meeting for one of my servers in about half an hour or so. Need to make some food prior!
> 
> Heck if I come visit @-..Legacy..- then we'll only be a short drive from you guys from Huntsville!


Yep, he does plumbing. Today it's installing a water heater. 

What kind of food are you gonna make?

And yas!! Next time you come out, we should plan for lunch or something. It's a 3hr drive to Birmingham for us. Just checked it out...either Anniston, AL or Chattanooga, would be a great meeting point. (And there is a burger place in chatt that we've been wanting to go back too for like 5yrs!) This should totally hapoen!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2018)

When in doubt, drink until you're shitfaced, puke and drink some more. >_>


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> When in doubt, drink until you're shitfaced, puke and drink some more. >_>


How are you today, Yaka?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm good as well! Doing some housework and flea warfare, and then going bowling later on.
> 
> It's definitely been HOT here. 100s for the last two weeks


Kinda jealous of the bowling...been so long!! 

We're hovering in mid-90's. Morning are beautiful, but you gotta be up before 10am to enjoy it. 
Have you tried baking cookies in your car yet??


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Kinda jealous of the bowling...been so long!!
> 
> We're hovering in mid-90's. Morning are beautiful, but you gotta be up before 10am to enjoy it.
> Have you tried baking cookies in your car yet??


I have not yet tried lol. I'm sure it's possible though!

I was in a 6-week league with my coworkers from June-July, it was a lot of fun and I think I'm up for joining another league, or at least making it a regular thing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> How are you today, Yaka?


I'm pretty good. Once again I have to combat getting below 100kg due to having been drinking and eating a LOT this weekend. 

Lots of alcohol, pizza and hamburgers.

And you? How are you, love?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm pretty good. Once again I have to combat getting below 100kg due to having been drinking and eating a LOT this weekend.
> 
> Lots of alcohol, pizza and hamburgers.
> 
> And you? How are you, love?


Yaka!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yaka!


Bunny!

Wait, this conversation doesn't allow any room for topics..

How are you, love?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 29, 2018)

Tim Purcell is the coolest LGBT icon in the world and I’m surprised more people don’t know about him #GayBabadookIsGay


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Bunny!
> 
> Wait, this conversation doesn't allow any room for topics..
> 
> How are you, love?


Hungry Bunny!!!

xD

You?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I have not yet tried lol. I'm sure it's possible though!
> 
> I was in a 6-week league with my coworkers from June-July, it was a lot of fun and I think I'm up for joining another league, or at least making it a regular thing.


Cool! I was in a league when I was younger, but it's a once in a blue moon thing nowadays. Love it though!! Do y'all have laser bowling out there? Black lights, lots of neon, loud music? That's my favorite way to bowl!!



Yakamaru said:


> I'm pretty good. Once again I have to combat getting below 100kg due to having been drinking and eating a LOT this weekend.
> 
> Lots of alcohol, pizza and hamburgers.
> 
> And you? How are you, love?


It will always be a battle to win the war, but don't get too hard on yourself for celebrating. All work & no play makes for a very boring Yaka!!  You'll find the balance soon, but most times the celebrating is absolutely worth the extra miles/crunches.

And I am doing pretty well, thanks for asking. Quiet day at home since Okami isn't here. Might need to crank some music so it feels more normal.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Cool! I was in a league when I was younger, but it's a once in a blue moon thing nowadays. Love it though!! Do y'all have laser bowling out there? Black lights, lots of neon, loud music? That's my favorite way to bowl!!



We do have places here that do that! I'm not sure if the place I'm going to in a bit has it though. I think it'd be fun


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm off for now, have a lovely day!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm off for now, have a lovely day!


Byeeee!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hungry Bunny!!!
> 
> xD
> 
> You?


Hungry bunny wanting to munch on a lot of salad I take it? xD

I'm pretty good, thanks for asking. <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> It will always be a battle to win the war, but don't get too hard on yourself for celebrating. All work & no play makes for a very boring Yaka!!  You'll find the balance soon, but most times the celebrating is absolutely worth the extra miles/crunches.
> 
> And I am doing pretty well, thanks for asking. Quiet day at home since Okami isn't here. Might need to crank some music so it feels more normal.


Hahaha, nah. It's only these two weekends where I have thoroughly enjoyed myself. I don't do these often let alone one after the other in quick succession.

I am going to step it up by doubling the amount of walking I do from 40 to 80 minutes a day for this whole week to catch up to lost time.

As for balance, I have already found a pretty good one. It's only these two weekends that have slowed down my plans. 

Seeing as Okami's not around now is definitely a good opportunity to fire up some loud music. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey Yaka. I hope you had a good night.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahaha, nah. It's only these two weekends where I have thoroughly enjoyed myself. I don't do these often let alone one after the other in quick succession.
> 
> I am going to step it up by doubling the amount of walking I do from 40 to 80 minutes a day for this whole week to catch up to lost time.
> 
> ...


I've kinda kept up with your journey while lurking, so I know you don't have a lot of cheating. I can tell you're in the right mental space to accomplish your goals! And that's the biggest part of making that kind of whole life change! 

Congrats on what you've done thus far!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 29, 2018)

Back from a road trip. Ugh Batto is sore! My whole body aches. 200 miles in a Saturn after sleeping in said car for two nights... ugh so exhausted. Oh yeah and I got a Charlie horse from shifting.... keeping other cars away from a slower show  car you’re following is a nightmare.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Yaka. I hope you had a good night.


I did, yeah. I drank way too much and ended up puking once(believe me or not but I have never puked while drinking before), but it was fun. 

And you? Had a fun night I hope? 



bhutrflai said:


> I've kinda kept up with your journey while lurking, so I know you don't have a lot of cheating. I can tell you're in the right mental space to accomplish your goals! And that's the biggest part of making that kind of whole life change!
> 
> Congrats on what you've done thus far!


There are no shortcuts. You can't exactly cheat when it comes to losing weight. 

This past year have allowed me to improve my mental stability a lot so I can properly set goals and achieve them step by step.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I did, yeah. I drank way too much and ended up puking once(believe me or not but I have never puked while drinking before), but it was fun.
> 
> And you? Had a fun night I hope?


I had an all night long conversation with Saylor after he ate a pot cookie. He talked about how his shower felt like North Carolina waterfalls and spent the next half an hour being commentary for shows with Carl Sagen in it and talking about going to space. We had an in depth conversation about the universe that blew my mind and made my laugh. Best part is he still has two more pot cookies left to enjoy.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I had an all night long conversation with Saylor after he ate a pot cookie. He talked about how his shower felt like North Carolina waterfalls and spent the next half an hour being commentary for shows with Carl Sagen in it and talking about going to space. We had an in depth conversation about the universe that blew my mind and made my laugh. Best part is he still has two more pot cookies left to enjoy.


Stoner conversations are the best!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Back from a road trip. Ugh Batto is sore! My whole body aches. 200 miles in a Saturn after sleeping in said car for two nights... ugh so exhausted. Oh yeah and I got a Charlie horse from shifting.... keeping other cars away from a slower show  car you’re following is a nightmare.


Take a hot shower to warm your muscles. Then stretch, especially legs. That should get the sore out.

My brother was into the import car/truck scene for many years. I know too well the pains of a show wkend! Loads of fun, but so many details.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Stoner conversations are the best!!


They are. I look forward to when I get the chance to try it myself.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 29, 2018)

I support the legalization of Weed but have never partook.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I support the legalization of Weed but have never partook.


I've only tried it twice in my life, and they both were wonderful moments. After the weekend when my friends shared some with me, I was so paranoid that my workplace was going to have a surprise drug test. Thankfully it never happened.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> They are. I look forward to when I get the chance to try it myself.


Okami & I have some great convos. We are always joking that we should record them & make a youtube channel. (We smoke everyday, so there'd be alot.)


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 29, 2018)

My everything hurts! In band I have difficult dots, so I have to march backwards while trying to get to my next position while playing candyman.  Also ya boi got a tan


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 29, 2018)

Also apparently I am a therapist to my friends now so


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My everything hurts! In band I have difficult dots, so I have to march backwards while trying to get to my next position while playing candyman.  Also ya boi got a tan


The downside & upside to marching band! No one understands how athletic it actually is unless they've done it before, it is rough somtimes, but the tan is def a plus!


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> The downside & upside to marching band! No one understands how athletic it actually is unless they've done it before, it is rough somtimes, but the tan is def a plus!


Try going from 11.0 steps from the home hash all the way to 4.0 steps from the visitor hash in 16 counts


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Try going from 11.0 steps from the home hash all the way to 4.0 steps from the visitor hash in 16 counts


Been there, done that...20+ yrs ago. I marched mellophone all 4yrs of high school. We did one show where I was literally leaping backwards (kidding, not kidding) as far as my legs would stretch, went from home sideline to back hash in 12 counts if I remember correctly. Whole band shifted from one side of field to the other. 

But it was my favorite part of high school for sure! Had a great director who let us play really great music!!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 29, 2018)

Memes.

You're welcome.


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Been there, done that...20+ yrs ago. I marched mellophone all 4yrs of high school. We did one show where I was literally leaping backwards (kidding, not kidding) as far as my legs would stretch, went from home sideline to back hash in 12 counts if I remember correctly. Whole band shifted from one side of field to the other.
> 
> But it was my favorite part of high school for sure! Had a great director who let us play really great music!!


my calves have been hurting nonstop since day one of band camp


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 29, 2018)

RabidCoon said:


> Are you a meme?


In a way, yes.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> my calves have been hurting nonstop since day one of band camp


Do some really basic stretches at night. Just basically sit on the floor & put your legs out straight in front of you, toes up. Youll prob feel it just sitting up straight, but if you lean forward just a bit, you should feel a good pull in the back of your legs. 

Just don't go to the point that it's a 'bad' pain. Stretching should be a pleasant experience. And if you stretch too far too fast, you can actually tear the muscles.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 29, 2018)

Hello!*shouts into into room*


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

*hears the echo*
Hello...hello...hello...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> *hears the echo*
> Hello...hello...hello...


Hewro!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hewro!


Hewro, My Love!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Hewro, My Love!!


I Love You!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You!!


I Love You!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

Sappy Alert!!

Sorry, everyone. (Not sorry.)


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 29, 2018)

All together now!
1...
2..
3!
D'aaaaaaawww~


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I support the legalization of Weed but have never partook.


Not my cup of tea. Everybody thinks I smoke weed. Never have, never wanted too. I'll do tobacco from a hookah but never will I touch weed.

Growing up in a city and seeing the amount of drug deals and people getting attacked, off'd, arrested and all of the glorious nature of that shit has turned me off from the concept.. and besides  I know enough about the product to not care at all.

I'll have a glass of whiskey and puff of a cigar, or preferablly a hookah (㇏( ^ᵥᵥ^)ノ)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Not my cup of tea. Everybody thinks I smoke weed. Never have, never wanted too. I'll do tobacco from a hookah but never will I touch weed.
> 
> Growing up in a city and seeing the amount of drug deals and people getting attacked, off'd, arrested and all of the glorious nature of that shit has turned me off from the concept.. and besides  I know enough about the product to not care at all.
> 
> I'll have a glass of whiskey and puff of a cigar, or preferablly a hookah (㇏( ^ᵥᵥ^)ノ)


The little bat you added at the end of that made me so happy for some reason <3


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 29, 2018)

No offense to certain users, but when it come to the whole weed issue, FUCK THE POLICE!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> No offense to certain users, but when it come to the whole weed issue, FUCK THE POLICE!


Around here not sure which one is more crooked. The gang bangers or the police. Around here its very common for the police to swat your place, steal the shit not press charges then sell it themselves. Yeah I lived in a corrupt fucking city.  So yeah it don't matter what you do the city still gets the money.

HORRAY CORRUPTION!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The little bat you added at the end of that made me so happy for some reason <3


､., ⌒ ､., ⌒ ､., ⌒ (㇏(  •ᵥᵥ•)ノ)     (㇏(^ᵥᵥ^ )ノ)､., ⌒ ､., ⌒ ､., ⌒ 

I want to get the original style ink'd on arm. Yeah I've embraced the fact I'm a bat.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> ､., ⌒ ､., ⌒ ､., ⌒ (㇏(  •ᵥᵥ•)ノ)     (㇏(^ᵥᵥ^ )ノ)､., ⌒ ､., ⌒ ､., ⌒
> 
> I want to get the original style ink'd on arm. Yeah I've embraced the fact I'm a bat.


At least you're not going around wishing people Happy Halloween in the wrong month. Yet.
 -whistles innocently-


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 29, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> At least you're not going around wishing people Happy Halloween in the wrong month -whistles innocently-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


I think I just died a little bit.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


I don't know what the hell I just watched, but I'm going to hold onto this.
I'm sure I can find a use for it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 29, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I don't know what the hell I just watched, but I'm going to hold onto this.
> I'm sure I can find a use for it.


Maybe. Lol!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I just died a little bit.


I just overheard whatever this was & I might have just died little bit.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 29, 2018)

This might just be the best munchie food ever!




 1


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 29, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> This might just be the best munchie food ever!
> 
> View attachment 36557 1


Arrrrrrr!!!*shakes fist like a pirate*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 30, 2018)

I keep hearing incoherent screaming, and I just realized it’s all in my head.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 30, 2018)

Fuck I hate being sick. It's hard to believe people actually have a fetish for it.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fuck I hate being sick. It's hard to believe people actually have a fetish for it.


Buddy, there’s a fetish for EVERYTHING. One of the many lessons I’m sure you’ve already learned by being in this fandom. And a fox lmao


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 30, 2018)

That's rule 34 you...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> At least you're not going around wishing people Happy Halloween in the wrong month. Yet.
> -whistles innocently-


Is it wrong I've had a dead christmas tree and put Halloween lights and skulls on it? :v 

Nightmare before Christmas is my favorite Christmas movie. 

I'm a halloween person.

 I MEAN WHAT OTHER HOLIDAY IS IT SOCIALLY ACCEPTABLE TO TRAUMATIZE CHILDREN BY THE SCARING THE EVER LIVING FUCK OUT OF THEM?!

It's great!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

I love you all, even if you are a bunch of furries<3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love you all, even if you are a bunch of furries<3


Ew, wuts wrong with you?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ew, wuts wrong with you?


I don't know. I think I might be turning into a furry. I have no idea why.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't know. I think I might be turning into a furry. I have no idea why.


Well, you're not covered in fur yet.
That's a good sign. You can still be cured!
I recommend electroshock therapy.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Well, you're not covered in fur yet.
> That's a good sign. You can still be cured!
> I recommend electroshock therapy.


That sounds painful, but if helps keep me from becoming one of them.....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 30, 2018)

Pay attention kids, this is how you troll, eloquently.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 30, 2018)

I was intoduced to a lisp fetish. That lisping squirrel lady was doin' it for me. *shudders*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 30, 2018)

tried to export a video and the fucking program crashed TWICE! TWICE! WTF?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)

Nerds


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nerds


What up my panda nibba?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> What up my panda nibba?


Good, busy courting a norwegian bear. My activity here is slow because I have to channel my attention to him :V

I just would like to let you guys know that I still love you guys like my family, I'm just preoccupied with romance


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Good, busy courting a norwegian bear. My activity here is slow because I have to channel my attention to him :V
> 
> I just would like to let you guys know that I still love you guys like my family, I'm just preoccupied with romance



Happy for you! You'll have to give us all the juicy updates when you get the time.
We miss having ya around, but I think most of us understand. Drag this guy to the forums when you have succeeded in your conquests. Our feng shui is in dire need of the gay. I can't do all the heavy lifting myself after all.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Happy for you! You'll have to give us all the juicy updates when you get the time.
> We miss having ya around, but I think most of us understand. Drag this guy to the forums when you have succeeded in your conquests. Our feng shui is in dire need of the gay. I can't do all the heavy lifting myself after all.


Oh I will, he's a smart guy with lots of common sense. Showed him some forum post and he enjoys reading them. :V

But don't scare him off with drama though guys. I will really be mad at you nerds if you do :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2018)

This cold, flu, infection or whatever the fuck it is has my sinuses in overdrive so much it's trying to make my nose bleed. Haven't been this sick in over two years, can't say I miss it...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2018)

Just don't invite him to the political threads.

I'm giving EU4 another shot. Wish me luck!


----------



## Open_Mind (Jul 31, 2018)

Holy wow. Three whole hours without a post?

*_Dances_*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

That feeling when a new account with no posts DMs me asking about discord, and I realize that I can't tell whether it's someone like Ginza/Bagh, someone like Logic, or a legitimately new user with no agenda.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That feeling when a new account with no posts DMs me asking about discord, and I realize that I can't tell whether it's someone like Ginza/Bagh, someone like Logic, or a legitimately new user with no agenda.


Rule number 1: Always be skeptical/cynical.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh, and it's finally raining here. Have been for the past 2-ish hours. I kinda just wanna grab a chair and sit just outside the window, letting the rain fall on my face..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, and it's finally raining here. Have been for the past 2-ish hours. I kinda just wanna grab a chair and sit just outside the window, letting the rain fall on my face..


Yaka, that was good timing on that post. 4:20 is always a good time.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pay attention kids, this is how you troll, eloquently.


T A K E N O T E S K I D S


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yaka, that was good timing on that post. 4:20 is always a good time.


For you it was 4.20. For me it was 22.20.


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 1, 2018)

It's 4:20 somewhere...

.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2018)

Morning.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning.


good afternoon :V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

Posts on here have been a lot slower lately... is our forum dying out?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Posts on here have been a lot slower lately... is our forum dying out?


It's possible.

Or you know, people are busy. It being Summer and all. :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Nope. Its not dying. Work. Chores. School. Shit keepin everyone super busy!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> people are busy.


The ones that don’t live in their moms basement, yeah XDDD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

This was our forum in 2005... yeahhh... and the threads name was literally just “butt”


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> This was our forum in 2005... yeahhh... and the threads name was literally just “butt”


We have come a long way.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

Yo, is anyone else following the drama around twitters newest story account? The one called TheSunVanished?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheesh guys, can you guys stop being pessimist for once :V

People are busy and if they have the time, they will be here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yo, is anyone else following the drama around twitters newest story account? The one called TheSunVanished?


I dont twitter


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sheesh guys, can you guys stop being pessimist for once :V
> 
> People are busy and if they have the time, they will be here


What time is it in Japan right now Mika?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 1, 2018)

I miss Christmas already.

I can see clearly now the snow is gone~


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I miss Christmas already.
> 
> I can see clearly now the snow is gone~


It was fun while it lasted though right?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It was fun while it lasted though right?


Yeah :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Yeah :3


Next year, I'm going to celebrate it too :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Next year, I'm going to celebrate it too :3


Ahhhhh. Christmas.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ahhhhh. Christmas.


This is hilarious!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This is hilarious!


I hum that God acursed song every single day!!!yeah i am crazy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I hum that God acursed song every single day!!!yeah i am crazy.


Drives Bhutrflai nutz!!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Drives Bhutrflai nutz!!


My Grandparents quip at eachother like a sitcom all the time, and for the longest time I've been tempted to ask them "Grandma/pa, how did Grandpa/ma trick you into getting married?"

Would have been amazing if I did it the first time I thought it when I was younger.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> My Grandparents quip at eachother like a sitcom all the time, and for the longest time I've been tempted to ask them "Grandma/pa, how did Grandpa/ma trick you into getting married?"
> 
> Would have been amazing if I did it the first time I thought it when I was younger.


My grandparents did too. They were hilarious!! My pawpaw was deaf in one ear, so when he wanted to tune out my ninnie, he'd turn off his hearing aid. They were sonething else!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

Necro thread got shut down, which is probz a good this cuz it just became a spam thread, but it was kinda funny while it lasted. Mewtwo is actually a really great mod for staying on top of things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Necro thread got shut down, which is probz a good this cuz it just became a spam thread, but it was kinda funny while it lasted. Mewtwo is actually a really great mod for staying on top of things.


I haven't ever had a problem with him.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What time is it in Japan right now Mika?


Ohayo :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ohayo :V


Kobanwa


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 1, 2018)

Christmas in August?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I haven't ever had a problem with him.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Christmas in August?


Sure! Why not!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


You know it!


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sure! Why not!!


I'll make Slytherin Umbreon proud!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 1, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'll make Slytherin Umbreon proud!


How so? By finally changing into your inner Fox?


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How so? By finally changing into your inner Fox?


No, by making Christmas in August a thing. He's the one that posted the Christmas in July thread, I thought I'd continue a potential  legacy!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 1, 2018)

They say no good deed goes unrewarded.





So I will enjoy my banana and walnut chocolate cake. Perfect timing, too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> They say no good deed goes unrewarded.
> 
> View attachment 36703
> 
> So I will enjoy my banana and walnut chocolate cake. Perfect timing, too.


Looks yummy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Looks yummy.


It tastes yummy, too. But everything tastes yummy when it's made with love. :V 

No but seriously it does taste pretty good.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 2, 2018)

Pfffft, This ballsy little level 10 whismur just used endeavor on my level 100 Magcargo and did almost 200 damage to it XD
Damn straight I caught him.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 2, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Pfffft, This ballsy little level 10 whismur just used endeavor on my level 100 Magcargo and did almost 200 damage to it XD
> Damn straight I caught him.


 I demand a Pokemon Battle! >:U


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 2, 2018)

Starting a _Hearts of Iron IV:Great War(WWI) mod_ run.... AS GERMANY
Pray for me if you have a god.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Aug 2, 2018)

Who is all going to be at megaplex today?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I demand a Pokemon Battle! >:U


Ah, I don't have much of anything set up on Cartridges. Is Pokemon Showdown alright?
And any rules you want to play by?



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Starting a _Hearts of Iron IV:Great War(WWI) mod_ run.... AS GERMANY
> Pray for me if you have a god.


Of course we will, if you win you intentionally inadvertently subvert WWII.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 2, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ah, I don't have much of anything set up on Cartridges. Is Pokemon Showdown alright?
> And any rules you want to play by?


OU Username: Marazhu

I'll be waiting


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 2, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ah, I don't have much of anything set up on Cartridges. Is Pokemon Showdown alright?
> And any rules you want to play by?
> 
> 
> Of course we will, if you win you intentionally inadvertently subvert WWII.


But what kind of alt history have I created o.o. The UK and Italy have 0 Manpower, and are running out of warm bodies to fight. Aus-Hung is fucking about and not actually fighting anything, because they forgot bullets might be important to a war effort. The Ottomans are gone. The casualty count all around makes historical WWI look like a diplomatic convention, and we are in year 1919 with no sign of the war ending soon.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 2, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OU Username: Marazhu
> 
> I'll be waiting


Done.
Sorry that took awhile, it's been a long time.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh, and my name's just the same: Slytherin Umbreon


----------



## Dancy (Aug 2, 2018)

_hello?
*voice echoes*
_​


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm okay with where I am, skill-wise, and improving is not a concern. Yay on nay?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 2, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I'm okay with where I am, skill-wise, and improving is not a concern. Yay on nay?


Huh?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 2, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Yay on nay?


Is that what the kids are saying nowadays?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Is that what the kids are saying nowadays?


Idk.Maybe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 2, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Sometimes.. it's the people that I'm closest to - (that really matters the most) during some of the more challenging times in my life. Thank you - to those of you that I can trust and (who are there for me).
> 
> Have a great Furry day everybody.


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Huh?


On a thread that I just deleted, I was told my mindset (draw what I want, how I want, and not worry about improving because I don't plan to) is bad, yet I strongly disagree because subjectivity.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 2, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> On a thread that I just deleted, I was told my mindset (draw what I want, how I want, and not worry about improving because I don't plan to) is bad, yet I strongly disagree because subjectivity.


I gotcha.


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Is that what the kids are saying nowadays?


This is why I avoid typos. So people don't point out my mistakes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 3, 2018)

*No Ashigara, I don't want your children! >.>*​


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *No Ashigara, I don't want your children! >.>*​


Liar


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 3, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Liar







*You're a doctor! You should know we can't have cubs!*​


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *You're a doctor! You should know we can't have cubs!*​


Is this one of those dating sims that just throws every route at you sequentially until you pick one?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 3, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Is this one of those dating sims that just throws every route at you sequentially until you pick one?


Yup!
You're even featured in it :V


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup!
> You're even featured in it :V


Oh you. *blushes*


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup!
> You're even featured in it :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2018)

If the character in this game you have named after me isn't a radical leftist with a borderline fetish for all things black, and an unhealthy obsession with military ordnance, you have done me wrong @Mikazuki Marazhu.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 3, 2018)

Everyone is up so early.  >. <


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 3, 2018)

>Concern that I may have driven Misha insane
>Vs amusement...
>Hm...
>
>mtg.gamepedia.com: Mishra
>I knew this plot seemed familiar. One letter off, and driven mad by machines.
>PFFFT, I think their character designs are even Rusian inspired lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> >Concern that I may have driven Misha insane
> >Vs amusement...
> >Hm...
> >
> ...


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 3, 2018)

music I like/draw to. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 3, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If the character in this game you have named after me isn't a radical leftist with a borderline fetish for all things black, and an unhealthy obsession with military ordnance, you have done me wrong @Mikazuki Marazhu.


I'm sorry but Marazhu's brain is under maintenance :V


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 3, 2018)

I made this last night.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I made this last night.








The art is so good!


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The art is so good!


Aww haha. Thank you. ♡


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm sorry but Marazhu's brain is under maintenance :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2018)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who can relate to this.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who can relate to this.


You need serious mental training V:

Master the art of "I don't give a fuck" :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You need serious mental training V:
> 
> Master the art of "I don't give a fuck" :V


I can't help it son. I take everything personally. :/


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't help it son. I take everything personally. :/


There there. Try to be like me...


Very stupid :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There there. Try to be like me...
> 
> 
> Very stupid :V


Way ahead of you!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Way ahead of you!









Derp.


----------



## Gheidren (Aug 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> There there. Try to be like me...
> 
> 
> Very stupid :V


I'm pretty sure I've mastered that. X3


----------



## Simo (Aug 3, 2018)

I am trying to recall where I heard this joke:

A guys says, "I had a tough time, growing up. My parents were the town drunks"

Another guy says, "Oh, that's not so bad. Could be worse"

The first guy says, "Yeah, but the town was New York"

~

Anyway, just having a lazy night here : )


----------



## Izzy4895 (Aug 3, 2018)

Mischief is also a fashion statement!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Trying to catch a Tauros, and after just accepting it would probably take multiple save resets, I end up just catching it with the very first Poke Ball.

Praise @quietinthepeanutgallery for watching over me and granting me victory in combat! \o/
I will name in after you, in honor, and he will name his Firstborn after you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Trying to catch a Tauros, and after just accepting it would probably take multiple save resets, I end up just catching it with the very first Poke Ball.
> 
> Praise @quietinthepeanutgallery for watching over me and granting me victory in combat! \o/
> I will name in after you, in honor, and he will name his Firstborn after you.
> View attachment 36840


Give me your Friend Code, let's battle in UsUm


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Give me your Friend Code, let's battle in UsUm


My team's level 15-17, and I don't have the sequels yet :x


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> My team's level 15-17, and I don't have the sequels yet :x


Want help leveling mons? V:


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Want help leveling mons? V:


Nah, just replaying.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 4, 2018)

Holy crap, my school unblocked FAF... I wonder who on the staff is a furry lmao. So, I can finally access the forums from my Chromebook! It's purrobably just a glitch, but also purrobably not cuz other websites are blocked idek so imma just enjoy it while it lasts. How is everyone doing?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 4, 2018)

Aw, but Weasyl is still blocked. Damn.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Aug 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Holy crap, my school unblocked FAF... I wonder who on the staff is a furry lmao. So, I can finally access the forums from my Chromebook! It's purrobably just a glitch, but also purrobably not cuz other websites are blocked idek so imma just enjoy it while it lasts. How is everyone doing?


I remember my old school that gave us Chromebooks...
Why’d I move again?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 4, 2018)

Yo, you guys should check out 'Chillhop Music's 24/7 live stream. It's super calming and great for either studying or sleeping. I'm listening to it while I draw and it's fuccin amazin


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Trying to catch a Tauros, and after just accepting it would probably take multiple save resets, I end up just catching it with the very first Poke Ball.
> 
> Praise @quietinthepeanutgallery for watching over me and granting me victory in combat! \o/
> I will name in after you, in honor, and he will name his Firstborn after you.
> View attachment 36840


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 4, 2018)

Everyone is playing Pokemon, and I'm just over here trying to conquer Europe.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Everyone is playing Pokemon, and I'm just over here trying to conquer Europe.


Ooh, what's that game called? lmao


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Everyone is playing Pokemon, and I'm just over here trying to conquer Europe.


Heil Comrade :V
Let us annex Ukraine for mother Russia! :V


----------



## Gheidren (Aug 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Heil Comrade :V
> Let us annex Ukraine for mother Russia! :V


What game are you guys talkin' about?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

_Hearts of Iron IV:Great War (With mods)_


----------



## Gheidren (Aug 4, 2018)

Aah gotcha. Never played it. :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Heil Comrade :V
> Let us annex Ukraine for mother Russia! :V


Cyka blyat, the pervy Japanese is coming! :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Heil Comrade :V
> Let us annex Ukraine for mother Russia! :V






(At least in this run.)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm going to sewer fest tomorrow, i hope it's as good as it sounds, seeing as it's a reptile show,   i'm gonna be like, lizards  and turtles and snakes oh my.


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy Bowser Day, y'all!


----------



## Gheidren (Aug 4, 2018)

Hiya everybody!


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy Bowser daaaay (didn't know it)! *throws confetti*


----------



## Gheidren (Aug 4, 2018)

What the hecking heck is Bowser day?


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 4, 2018)

A user from FurAffinity created the date it seems. So we may celebrate doing anything Bowser-related!


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> A user from FurAffinity created the date it seems. So we may celebrate doing anything Bowser-related!


You guys must be really bored, I presume.


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 4, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> You guys must be really bored, I presume.


And horny.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 4, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> You guys must be really bored, I presume.


Quite the opposite @___@ I need distraction!


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Quite the opposite @___@ I need distraction!


Why not create a subpar level in Mario Maker then?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I'm going to sewer fest tomorrow, i hope it's as good as it sounds


Good morning, Internet, what unexpected phrases am I going to read today?


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 4, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I don't know either.. but it needs a cake. ☺



YAY *noms*

MORE CAKE






Also I'm rping with a friend, might try to introduce Bowser to it. Lemme see how it goes!


----------



## Gheidren (Aug 4, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I don't know either.. but it needs a cake. ☺


Cake sounds good!


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> YAY *noms*
> 
> MORE CAKE
> 
> ...


That looks unhealthy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> YAY *noms*
> 
> MORE CAKE
> 
> ...


OH GOD! IT'S SPREADING!

It's Bowser Day today. 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)

Funny. I'm enjoying some nice birthday cake right now.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm capturing Infrared and putting them in a castle with boobytraps.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)

Oh my!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

"Sorry but your Dragon is in another csatle"


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm capturing Infrared and putting them in a castle with *booby*traps.


Nuh-uh, Misha-kun. Nexxy doesn't like boobies. xD

Gotta make an excuse for Bowser Mario tho...


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 4, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I don't know either.. but it needs a cake. ☺


Now I want cake. Preferably red velvet cake.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

In Soviet Alola, Cuban beats Marowak?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> In Soviet Alola, *Cuban* beats Marowak?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


Why did they have to make is look so similar to....?


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Why did they have to make is look so similar to....?


Why are you afraid to name that symbol?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> Why are you afraid to name that symbol?


A swastika? Nazi? I'm not afraid. I just thought it would be obvious where I was leading to in the question.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Woo, that was way bigger then expected, and kind of bothered me. Deleted. Gonna make my own without all the red for future use.


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> A swastika? Nazi? I'm not afraid. I just thought it would be obvious where I was leading to in the question.


So you were being suggestive.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> So you were being suggestive.


We've had some issues lately, it's better to be conscious of everyone else.


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> We've had some issues lately, it's better to be conscious of everyone else.


They are the past.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)

@Ludwig Linkermann 

Is there something you wan't to tell us?


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Ludwig Linkermann
> 
> Is there something you wan't to tell us?


Nothing specific. Just reacting to what you say.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> Nothing specific. Just reacting to what you say.


Be more careful how you say it then. You're coming off as passive aggressive to me.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> They are the past.


Nazis are the past. People arguing about them, and accusing people of being them has been the past few days for us.
Do not want to drag that shit back up when we finally got a lid on it.


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Be more careful how you say it then. You're coming off as passive aggressive to me.


Well that was just mean.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

New topic:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 4, 2018)

Who's the new panda? >:U


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who's the new panda? >:U


Your new best friend. :3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who's the new panda? >:U


Your timing is amazing.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)

He seems friendly enough I guess. I suppose I misread the guy.


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who's the new panda? >:U





Yakamaru said:


> Your new best friend. :3





Infrarednexus said:


> He seems friendly enough I guess. I suppose I misread the guy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Your new best friend. :3


If that person is:
•18+
•Male
•Fucking Gay

I'm sold


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

The only thing that show needed was more Deer.
-coughnotbiasedcough-


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> The only thing that show needed was more Deer.
> -coughnotbiasedcough-


I can't recall many cartoons that had deer as characters ;w;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't recall many cartoons that had deer as characters ;w;


Oh deer :V
Get guys?
Dear?
Deer?

.....






I'll see myself out...


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If that person is:
> •18+
> •Male
> •Fucking Gay
> ...


Gay is a label I do not associate with. I have a fat fetish, genders and species don't matter. ( I don't like being called bi either, but that's the simplest way to describe me, that is, if one is so attached to such labels.)


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't recall many cartoons that had deer as characters ;w;







They're really missing out, man.


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh deer


Oh, you~


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

SveltColt said:


>


W H A T  T H E  H E L L


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

Guys, does anybody know of a user on here under the username "RagingUmbreon" or something like it? I was sure there was and I really want to get in contact with them about something.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 5, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> W H A T  T H E  H E L L


someone did not get it. XD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> someone did not get it. XD


Oh, no, I got it but just... W H A T    T H E       H E L L


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 5, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Guys, does anybody know of a user on here under the username "RagingUmbreon" or something like it? I was sure there was and I really want to get in contact with them about something.


Hold on, let me use my Umbreon Telepathy.



Shit, it's not working again...
It's like we're immune to psychic powers or som-Ooohh...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 5, 2018)

Im drunk. And4 hungry. Yay.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Go to Taco Bell; they're always open late.


Taco Bell is fucking amazing


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im drunk. And4 hungry. Yay.



Drunk cooking can be spectacular, in good ways and bad...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

Yo, come and 'chill~ with us:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 5, 2018)

>Be me
>Play Desmond
>Fail to form Ireland in EU4
>Befriend England
>End up controlling a portion of southern Ireland.
>Say "Fuck IT!"
>Take colonial ideals
>Shitty Colony in greenland
>Massachusetts and surrounding shore colonies
>Become Protestant
>Be the Colonizer Imperialist 
>MFW


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 5, 2018)

There will be no breakfast before my morning exercise. Despite being hungry as hell.. :V

Also, morning fuzzbutts. :3


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 5, 2018)

*dusts off hands* Well, the last of the parts from my previous computer has at most 1-2 weeks left of service, since I just ordered the graphics card I've been waiting 3+ months to get.

That, and an adapter my father has insisted I get because we have a bunch of ancient hard drives he wants to clean out.  He may also want the old card.

This is about two and a half weeks earlier than my budget said I'd have this stuff.  I took a bit of risk pushing it this early, but this anxiety's been weighing on me ever since the cooling system incident and this was the only part that was going to be over $400 (and one of only two parts over $300!).


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 5, 2018)

I think I almost might have got struck by lightning! Holy shit!

I didn’t even know it was storming nearby. 

I was walking outside to the car and suddenly I see a really bright flash and heard a deafening “BANG!”   I felt my feet tingle hard, my leg hairs raised, and I felt the warm wind from it.

I don’t know how close that was, but Im still shaking scared from that!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

SveltColt said:


>


Best day ever!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

I honestly regret not trying Mtn Dew Voltage until now. This shIZZ is amAZING


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 5, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I think I almost might have got struck by lightning! Holy shit!
> 
> I didn’t even know it was storming nearby.
> 
> ...


Me and Bhutrflai almost got struck on our front porch. It struck the satalite dish on top of our house(from previous owner). Probably 15 feet away. Scared the crap out of us!! Fried our cable box. That was a close one! Im glad you're alright!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

I was recently given a business card for a fursuit maker under the name "Peace Wolf" Go check them out! PeaceWolf Creations

Also I really really really really really like their stuff! I met a guy who had commision from them. His name is Ace Shepherd and he's awesome! Ok I'm done carry on with whatever meme shIZZ you were doing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 5, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


>


Cuteness overload!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 5, 2018)

Anyone want to join me for _Europa Universalis 4_ or _Hearts of Iron 4; The Great War _tonight? Around 11pm Central Standard Time?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 5, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I think I almost might have got struck by lightning! Holy shit!
> 
> I don’t know how close that was, but Im still shaking scared from that!


Shit, glad you're alright man :x


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


You are not alone my friend.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 5, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Shit, glad you're alright man :x



Thanks.  Me too, obviously lol.  One has to wonder how close one has to be from lightning to feel the wind from it.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 5, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Thanks.  Me too, obviously lol.  One has to wonder how close one has to be from lightning to feel the wind from it.


I'd say about this close


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Thanks.  Me too, obviously lol.  One has to wonder how close one has to be from lightning to feel the wind from it.


I remember when a lightning strike broke a tree in half and caused it to land on our house. It tore through the roof and caused us to have to spend a ton of money rebuilding it. It was not a pleasant time having to spend all that money and energy repairing the roof and second story.


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 5, 2018)

boop


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> boop


Wow! It's been a while since I saw you last. How are things?


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Wow! It's been a while since I saw you last. How are things?


painful currently but im not here to complain im here for fun!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> painful currently but im not here to complain im here for fun!!!


Sorry to hear your troubles though. I'm glad to see you back again







Let's have fun!!!


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sorry to hear your troubles though. I'm glad to see you back again


yea sorry about dissapearing for months but god this place gets slow at times


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> yea sorry about dissapearing for months but god this place gets slow at times


It's okay. Things happen.


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 5, 2018)

Any way soon ill start drawing again but im a little bit behind lol anything new happen lately


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

These things always cheer me up.


light tear drop said:


> Any way soon ill start drawing again but im a little bit behind lol anything new happen lately


Lot's of drama that I'm glad you missed XD


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 5, 2018)

i must admit those are extremely funny


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

I love putting them randomly in game threads. Thankfully people enjoy them.


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey I dont remeber if I ever shared this photoshop but this does belong to me


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2018)

It's amazing. Very well done.


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's amazing. Very well done.


thx last year I worked alot on photoshops but my hope this next year is just sketching


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 6, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> That's a very nice job; it'd look really good on a wall somewhere. ☺
> -
> Sheesh.. it's Monday already and I can't believe it.. where'd the weekend go, folks?



My weekend just started


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 6, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Goody goody gumdrops for you. ☺


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 6, 2018)

hello open chat


----------



## drawain (Aug 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Hey I dont remeber if I ever shared this photoshop but this does belong to me



The hair is really cool, like flames or glass, but I must admit that I don't like edits that are too obvously filters, because these have a tendency to be over the top and looking a bit cheap. (generally speaking, like it is often with too strong HDR shots.)
I love that the hair got turned into glassfibers, but I don't know what to think of face and clothing. (I hope voicing this is ok. :s) 
I'm curious what you'll experiment with further and the results.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 6, 2018)

Good morning Furs! Time to make tbe doughnuts!! Bye bye now!


----------



## modfox (Aug 6, 2018)

oh im having the true GERMANY experience rn


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2018)

That moment when you're possibly scouted for a position as staff on a 7.8k+ sized Discord server..



modfox said:


> oh im having the true GERMANY experience rn


Eating a schnitzel? :3


----------



## drawain (Aug 6, 2018)

modfox said:


> oh im having the true GERMANY experience rn


Now I'm curious.  Because Wacken is over and "kein Bier vor 4", sooo...


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 6, 2018)

drawain said:


> The hair is really cool, like flames or glass, but I must admit that I don't like edits that are too obvously filters, because these have a tendency to be over the top and looking a bit cheap. (generally speaking, like it is often with too strong HDR shots.)
> I love that the hair got turned into glassfibers, but I don't know what to think of face and clothing. (I hope voicing this is ok. :s)
> I'm curious what you'll experiment with further and the results.


Hey its cool I just created this shot on accident funny enough and I know what you mean when you say it looks cheap but its art so everyone has an opinion and I respect that


----------



## modfox (Aug 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> That moment when you're possibly scouted for a position as staff on a 7.8k+ sized Discord server..
> 
> 
> Eating a schnitzel? :3


fox den? go old setho g at again I see?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2018)

modfox said:


> fox den? go old setho g at again I see?


Ye, Fox Den. I've been looking for a server where I can do more actual moderation, yanno. Instead of just deleting a comment or a meme once a red moon.


----------



## drawain (Aug 6, 2018)

Is the Fox Den a regular furry/scaly/whatever discord? Where one can also share their art occasionally?
I was searching for some and only found inactive invite links and couldn't see which was really worth it or if it didn't just have 40 members...


----------



## modfox (Aug 6, 2018)

the owner of the fox den is a idiot but other than that its a good server. still find it funny how storok managed to get him self banned


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2018)

Eh. Storok manages to get himself banned from all sorts of weird places.


----------



## modfox (Aug 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh. Storok manages to get himself banned from all sorts of weird places.


seth hates storok with a passion even mentioning his name will make seth hate you


----------



## modfox (Aug 6, 2018)

I was there when storok was with seth in VC entertaining show


----------



## modfox (Aug 6, 2018)

its fucking funny af though


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2018)

modfox said:


> seth hates storok with a passion even mentioning his name will make seth hate you


Well, something must've happened, though I don't want to know, at the very least not in public.


----------



## modfox (Aug 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, something must've happened, though I don't want to know, at the very least not in public.


storok made a very blunt statement on bronies and vegans I think


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2018)

modfox said:


> storok made a very blunt statement on bronies and vegans I think


Figured as much. Storok never really could keep his mouth shut for more than 2 seconds.


----------



## modfox (Aug 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Figured as much. Storok never really could keep his mouth shut for more than 2 seconds.


tbh i mentioned storoks name once and I was insta banned from that server so idk lol


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ye, Fox Den. I've been looking for a server where I can do more actual moderation, yanno. Instead of just deleting a comment or a meme once a red moon.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

I'mma be in a Homestuck panel at Tokyo In Tulsa next year! I'm gonna be cosplaying Eridan Ampora and I'm not totally sure what we're doin' there lmao


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I'mma be in a Homestuck panel at Tokyo In Tulsa next year! I'm gonna be cosplaying Eridan Ampora and I'm not totally sure what we're doin' there lmao


Apart from cosplaying? xD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Apart from cosplaying? xD


Apart from the cosplay, yes. I'm not sure if it's an interactive panel or what. I haven't gotten to join the group chat yet, but I hopefully will soon.


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey who is going to NDK in denver woooo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Hey who is going to NDK in denver woooo


What is that?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

LOUD DUBSTEP INTENSITY INTENSIFIES x999


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What is that?


Its an anime convention the biggest one in the state


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 6, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Its an anime convention the biggest one in the state


Sounds fun. We go to MomoCon!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds fun. We go to MomoCon!!


Only 10 more months, babe!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

Literally a full year till I get to go to another convention. Unless something new pops up!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Literally a full year till I get to go to another convention. Unless something new pops up!


Yeah, we're looking at a few smaller ones that our kiddos are interested in. Gotta get our fix! But damn, they are so much fun!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, we're looking at a few smaller ones that our kiddos are interested in. Gotta get our fix! But damn, they are so much fun!


Are your kids also a part of the fandom? Or are they old enough to really know what it is? lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

Teens- son is 18, daughter is 15. They are not furries, and they could really care less that we are. But they do like to give their dad shit about it! 

They are into their own things, cosplay wise. Cant remember the names to be honest, there's so many they run together. They have about a million ideas, just gotta make them happen.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Teens- son is 18, daughter is 15. They are not furries, and they could really care less that we are. But they do like to give their dad shit about it!
> 
> They are into their own things, cosplay wise. Cant remember the names to be honest, there's so many they run together. They have about a million ideas, just gotta make them happen.


#familygoals hahahaha


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Teens- son is 18, daughter is 15. They are not furries, and they could really care less that we are. But they do like to give their dad shit about it!
> 
> They are into their own things, cosplay wise. Cant remember the names to be honest, there's so many they run together. They have about a million ideas, just gotta make them happen.


Oh, so they're into cosplay? Do they have accounts anywhere that they show it off? Or would you rather not say cuz privacy reasons?


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh, so they're into cosplay? Do they have accounts anywhere that they show it off? Or would you rather not say cuz privacy reasons?


Let me see if I can post a pic of her from this year's Momo. She did someone called Distortion. 

But no, they don't have accts anywhere. We're not that level of cosplay yet. Still in the baby stages. 

Brb.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

Found it. And I made a HUGE mistake with the name, luckily I caught it myself. 

The name is Distortionist.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Found it. And I made a HUGE mistake with the name, luckily I caught it myself.
> 
> The name is Distortionist.
> 
> View attachment 36997


OMG! That's Yohoiloid as the Distortionist from GHOST's music video! That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

We keep saying we're going to start working on all this cool stuff, and we have most of the pieces, we just don't pick it up. 

We really should though.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> OMG! That's Yohoiloid as the Distortionist from GHOST's music video! That is AWESOME!!!!


She will probably scream when i tell her that someone knows who she was!! She was very proud of her cosplay!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> She will probably scream when i tell her that someone knows who she was!! She was very proud of her cosplay!


Yeah, I am absolutely obsessed with Vocaloid, and freak out any time I see a Vocaloid cosplay! She did a great job on that!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Only 10 more months, babe!!


Literally me, waiting for Christmas.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yeah, I am absolutely obsessed with Vocaloid, and freak out any time I see a Vocaloid cosplay! She did a great job on that!


Thank you!! I will absolutely pass on the compliments!! 

We just went to thrift stores & found the clothes & she actually found a pair of legit tap shoes in her size that she put with it. Dad fixed the 99cent bat. And her wig was like 8 bucks online, already styled. I was incredibly happy with how well it turned out!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yeah, I am absolutely obsessed with Vocaloid, and freak out any time I see a Vocaloid cosplay! She did a great job on that!


WAIT! IS THAT A VOCALOID CHAR!? I MUST SEEK WHO SHE IS! IM A FAN OF VOCALOID ASWELL!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> WAIT! IS THAT A VOCALOID CHAR!? I MUST SEEK WHO SHE IS! IM A FAN OF VOCALOID ASWELL!!!!


That is actually our daughter when we went to MomoCon this past May. She's not a furry though. I was just sharing our cosplaying family adventures.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> WAIT! IS THAT A VOCALOID CHAR!? I MUST SEEK WHO SHE IS! IM A FAN OF VOCALOID ASWELL!!!!


And she is going to freak when I tell her how excited y'all are getting!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

Ok, well, it's time for me to turn into a pumpkin. See y'all after the sun comes up! Night everyone!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok, well, it's time for me to turn into a pumpkin. See y'all after the sun comes up! Night everyone!


Niiiiight! o/


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> That is actually our daughter when we went to MomoCon this past May. She's not a furry though. I was just sharing our cosplaying family adventures.


I just researched who she cosplayed as and i rly loved the song! so im rly glad ya showed that haha :3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2018)

I used to watch a lot of Vocaloid, haven't really kept up with it lately.
---
Shit, this is my first time actually replaying Pokemon Moon and actually knowing Lillies backstory, some of the things she says just breaks my heart in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello... what is this thread for?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 7, 2018)

Avalanche5 said:


> Hello... what is this thread for?


literally anything but porn


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 7, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> literally anything but porn


yep! just like that :3


----------



## modfox (Aug 7, 2018)

I have mixed feelings about this image


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 7, 2018)

modfox said:


> View attachment 37005 I have mixed feelings about this image



I have mixed feelings.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 7, 2018)

Furries are down with the clown


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 7, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Good morning, Internet, *what unexpected phrases am I going to read today?*



Better late than never:

www.poetryfoundation.org: Jabberwocky by Lewis Carroll


*Jabberwocky*

BY LEWIS CARROLL

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 
 Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 
All mimsy were the borogoves, 
 And the mome raths outgrabe. 

“Beware the Jabberwock, my son! 
 The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! 
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun 
 The frumious Bandersnatch!” 

He took his vorpal sword in hand; 
 Long time the manxome foe he sought— 
So rested he by the Tumtum tree 
 And stood awhile in thought. 

And, as in uffish thought he stood, 
 The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame, 
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood, 
 And burbled as it came! 

One, two! One, two! And through and through 
 The vorpal blade went snicker-snack! 
He left it dead, and with its head 
 He went galumphing back. 

“And hast thou slain the Jabberwock? 
 Come to my arms, my beamish boy! 
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!” 
 He chortled in his joy. 

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 
 Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 
All mimsy were the borogoves, 
 And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

Well. Time to take on the day. Have a great day Furries!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

Poor Open Chat! I gets so leglected nowadays!


----------



## modfox (Aug 7, 2018)

ummm


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

modfox said:


> ummm


Ummm? Ummmnn?


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Poor Open Chat! I gets so leglected nowadays!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Poor Open Chat! I gets so leglected nowadays!


I thought Last Post Wins was the new Open chat?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I thought Last Post Wins was the new Open chat?


I would say it is the clean version of open chat. Mostly clean....ok, cleaner than in here!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would say it is the clean version of open chat. Mostly clean....ok, cleaner than in here!


I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 7, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would say it is the clean version of open chat. Mostly clean....ok, cleaner than in here!



Does it get dirty in here? owo


----------



## Simo (Aug 7, 2018)

Huh, just reading about China's ban on Winnie the Pooh, as well as the new movie, because he looks like their dictator/president, Xi.

I mean Xi is a bit Pooh-like, but an out and out ban seems a bit much! That guy has _no_ sense of humor : )

www.theguardian.com: China bans Winnie the Pooh film after comparisons to President Xi

My favorite pic, so far, Xi and Obama:


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2018)

LOL I can't believe that got that far XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2018)

Afternoon, fuzzbutts.


----------



## Whimsycal (Aug 7, 2018)

Aye aye Captain


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, just reading about China's ban on Winnie the Pooh, as well as the new movie, because he looks like their dictator/president, Xi.
> 
> I mean Xi is a bit Pooh-like, but an out and out ban seems a bit much! That guy has _no_ sense of humor : )
> 
> ...



Dictators have fragile egos and even smaller penises.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Aug 7, 2018)

Ugh, turns out i couldn't go to sewerfest after all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Ugh, turns out i couldn't go to sewerfest after all.


Damn, dude. That sucks.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, just reading about China's ban on Winnie the Pooh, as well as the new movie, because he looks like their dictator/president, Xi.
> 
> I mean Xi is a bit Pooh-like, but an out and out ban seems a bit much! That guy has _no_ sense of humor : )
> 
> ...



Digressing somewhat, but the Disneyfied Pooh is an abomination and far inferior to the original EH Shepard illustrated version in the A.A. Milne books!  I can't be the only one here to think that...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Digressing somewhat, but the Disneyfied Pooh is an abomination and far inferior to the original EH Shepard illustrated version in the A.A. Milne books!  I can't be the only one here to think that...


Fight me.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2018)

I like the Manga adaptation more.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh holy shit guys no what have I done


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello, ya boi got himself a guys hoodie
and a potential boyfriend
His cologne smells amazing


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2018)

ƃuıpuodsǝɹ pǝddoʇs sɐɥ ǝxǝ˙ɹǝǝᗡ<
ɹoɹɹƎ<​


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 7, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> ƃuıpuodsǝɹ pǝddoʇs sɐɥ ǝxǝ˙ɹǝǝᗡ<
> ɹoɹɹƎ<​


why is there a bunch of boxes in that message


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 7, 2018)

What's the beat?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> why is there a bunch of boxes in that message


Ah, I think your computer doesn't support upside down text.​


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 7, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ah, I think your computer doesn't support upside down text.​


I'm on a 3ds


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 7, 2018)

Also how do I change my username?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm on a 3ds


Omfg how


KiaraTC said:


> Also how do I change my username?


We can't change usernames on here, sadly. I've tried.

Oh and those boxes were upside down text saying _Deer.exe has stopped responding_


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Omfg how


They can conect to the internet now.

I browse the forums on my WiFi-Toaster.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 8, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> They can conect to the internet now.
> 
> I browse the forums on my WiFi-Toaster.


The "how" wasn't about that, it was hOW do you get a supercomputer like that?! I, too use a WiFi-Toaster


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 8, 2018)

I drank nyquil to help me sleep and now i'm just drunk and tired


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 8, 2018)

Context: I have really bad anxiety and insomnia, and my first day of highschool is tomorrow


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 8, 2018)

Can I get high and drunk at the same time????


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 8, 2018)

Not recommended. 

Finished another session of a self insert D&D campaign with my friends. No deaths so far.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 8, 2018)

He is beauty. He is grace. He is a robotic horse, with Rufioh's face.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I drank nyquil to help me sleep and now *i'm just drunk* and tired



You're not supposed to drink the whole bottle all at once.......


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 8, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> He is beauty. He is grace. He is a robotic horse, with Rufioh's face.


Amen!


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Also how do I change my username?



The mod(s) can do it for you if you request it.  I think Battlechili has done it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning


Henlo Furien


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Also how do I change my username?


Sacrifice a virgin to @Mikazuki Marazhu


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Sacrifice a virgin to @Mikazuki Marazhu


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, just reading about China's ban on Winnie the Pooh, as well as the new movie, because he looks like their dictator/president, Xi.
> 
> I mean Xi is a bit Pooh-like, but an out and out ban seems a bit much! That guy has _no_ sense of humor : )
> 
> ...


Isn't that news more than a year old? I can't remember when I read it anymore.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> He is beauty. He is grace. He is a robotic horse, with Rufioh's face.


I was up way too fuckignv latee last night


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 8, 2018)

He is beauty. He is grace. He is a robotic horse, with Rufioh's face.

I'm serious tho.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Simo (Aug 8, 2018)

Pondering if I really wanna keep posting here; it just seems less and less fun; always a new troll, and so much bitterness and acrimony. As a general rule of life I have tried to operate under the idea: What can I do to make people happier, and suffer less bitterness? How can I reach out to others, even to those with whom I disagree? 

I won't delete my account as there's a few friends I wanna stay in touch with, but it's getting to where I don't feel good coming here anymore. The lack of adequate moderation has let the place go to Hell. And for months we are promised new mods are on the way! Well, so's Christmas, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Pondering if I really wanna keep posting here; it just seems less and less fun; always a new troll, and so much bitterness and acrimony. As a general rule of life I have tried to operate under the idea: What can I do to make people happier, and suffer less bitterness? How can I reach out to others, even to those with whom I disagree?
> 
> I won't delete my account as there's a few friends I wanna stay in touch with, but it's getting to where I don't feel good coming here anymore. The lack of adequate moderation has let the place go to Hell. And for months we are promised new mods are on the way! Well, so's Christmas, but I'm not holding my breath.


Please don't leave us Simo!! You always brighten the room when you enter it!! It does suck that so many haters or bitter fucks are on here now!!


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 8, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Boop


I think Simo could use a boop. Nothing sadder than a sad Skunk.


----------



## Simo (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Please don't leave us Simo!! You always brighten the room when you enter it!! It does suck that so many haters or bitter fucks are on here now!!



Thanks, that's sweet of ya to say! 

It does seem like new trolls just keep coming...I wish the mod would show them the door more quickly.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 8, 2018)

Trolls come and go, but my shitposters are eternal.


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks, that's sweet of ya to say!
> 
> It does seem like new trolls just keep coming...I wish the mod would show them the door more quickly.


Boop


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Thanks, that's sweet of ya to say!
> 
> It does seem like new trolls just keep coming...I wish the mod would show them the door more quickly.


Simo, you have no idea how happy you make folks! Every time I see you in a room, or you pop in, I always smile! Your silliness is refreshing and genuine and always welcome!!


----------



## Simo (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Simo, you have no idea how happy you make folks! Every time I see you in a room, or you pop in, I always smile! Your silliness is refreshing and genuine and always welcome!!



Well, I try! I did think of trying to do stand up comedy before; maybe I still try this, sometime. I think it'd come across like a drier version of George Carlin, crossed with Robin Williams. Or, that is, if things went well : )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, I try! I did think of trying to do stand up comedy before; maybe I still try this, sometime. I think it'd come across like a drier version of George Carlin, crossed with Robin Williams. Or, that is, if things went well : )


You would be smashing!!! Now imagine doing stand up in a fursuit!


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 8, 2018)

I hope that by troll, Simo doesn't mean me. Well, he's recently blocked me without me ever saying a bad word to him, so I guess intolerance does spread.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> I hope that by troll, Simo doesn't mean me. Well, he's recently blocked me without me ever saying a bad word to him, so I guess intolerance does spread.


If Simo blocked you he had good reasons.


----------



## Simo (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You would be smashing!!! Now imagine doing stand up in a fursuit!



I think that'd be a lot harder! Especially as facial expression can be such a huge element. Though being in a fursuit would give you a level of anonymity, which I think can make it easier to not feel embarrassed, and such.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> I think that'd be a lot harder! Especially as facial expression can be such a huge element. Though being in a fursuit would give you a level of anonymity, which I think can make it easier to not feel embarrassed, and such.


After watching fursuiters, I am sure you could make it expressive!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 8, 2018)

Mewtwo is in the parking lot and he looks disgruntled!





Edit: Honey.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mewtwo is in the parking lot and he looks disgruntled!


LOL! OH SHIT!!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 8, 2018)

Play nice children... if only until he leaves. Then we will be safe.
*Hides shitposts*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mewtwo is in the parking lot and he looks disgruntled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peggy looks like she about to stab the shit out of Hank!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Aug 8, 2018)

Ya boi came out
I'm officially trans now


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya boi came out
> I'm officially trans now


Hi Kiara!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya boi came out
> I'm officially trans now


Congratulations!!


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Congratulations!!


Yes


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes


Long time no see!! Howl have you been?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello everyone. Nice to see open chat active again.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello everyone. Nice to see open chat active again.


Yes!!! I used to rule Open Chat!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes!!! I used to rule Open Chat!!


Most people use Last Post Wins now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Most people use Last Post Wins now.


But only a few. Not everyone goes in there though, which is fine by me. Some people get on my nerves. Not you Red!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

I am the one that kinda changed Open Chat, and the Forums in general, into a malee of crazyness, back when I had first got on! It was a trip!!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya boi came out
> I'm officially trans now







Congrats o/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Congrats o/


Roar!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Funny how many people have come and gone in just two short years.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2018)

I've noticed a few people have returned.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Its about to storm like hell here!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I've noticed a few people have returned.


Some.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Some.


Still better than none though right?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its about to storm like hell here!!


I was hoping for a typhoon to hit japan so I can miss work but alas, even the storm hates me


 



everything hates me


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was hoping for a typhoon to hit japan so I can miss work


That is some impressive procrastination.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was hoping for a typhoon to hit japan so I can miss work but alas, even the storm hates me
> View attachment 37089
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was hoping for a typhoon to hit japan so I can miss work but alas, even the storm hates me
> View attachment 37089
> 
> 
> ...


I dont hate you Mikazuki-san!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Still better than none though right?


Right on Brother!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I dont hate you Mikazuki-san!


Send me your typhoon then so I can go home and continue sniffing the dirty underwear that Norwegian guy gave me :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Send me your typhoon then so I can go home and continue sniffing the dirty underwear that Norwegian guy gave me :V


Not gonna happen my Panda Bear Furiend!! But you just keep sniffing those! You'll be alright!*pats on the back*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Can we just all agree that @Simo is a pretty cool skunk!?!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Can we just all agree that @Simo is a pretty cool skunk!?!


He's the best!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Can we just all agree that @Simo is a pretty cool skunk!?!


He stinks





























































that was a compliment


----------



## Simo (Aug 8, 2018)

Also a sleeeeeepy one tonight!

Also congrats to @KiaraTC : )


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 8, 2018)

Suddenly depression!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Suddenly depression!


That shit just sneaks up on you sometimes. Sorry Brother!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Suddenly depression!


I can hug you now that I'm naked :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Suddenly depression!


Hope it gets better man :x


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

*pushes Misha towards Mikazuki* Here yah go!*runs the other way*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Suddenly depression!


I do hate depression. It makes no fucking sense whatsoever!! I do hope it gets better, Misha! I really do!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *pushes Misha towards Mikazuki* Here yah go!*runs the other way*


We're going to have cubs :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We're going to have cubs :V


Pawsome!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We're going to have cubs :V


I need an adult.
Oh wait, I am an adult.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I need an adult.
> Oh wait, I am an adult.


perfect, now my interest in this is lega- I mean what?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I need an adult.
> Oh wait, I am an adult.


It's gonna be nice :V
Panda with grayish patches of fur or It can go like this


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's gonna be nice :V
> Panda with grayish patches of fur or It can go like this
> View attachment 37097


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's gonna be nice :V
> Panda with grayish patches of fur or It can go like this
> View attachment 37097




Disturbing...

I like it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 9, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Disturbing...


Did you expect otherwise from me?

*tips fedora*

mi'lady


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I need an adult.
> Oh wait, I am an adult.


Well, shit. I am an adult too. We need another adult. D:


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 9, 2018)

What does "unknown member" mean? D:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 9, 2018)

Avalanche5 said:


> What does "unknown member" mean? D:


Meaning that person blocked you :V


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Meaning that person blocked you :V



Why would someone block me? ;-;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 9, 2018)

Avalanche5 said:


> Why would someone block me? ;-;


wakkan nai :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 9, 2018)

Avalanche5 said:


> Why would someone block me? ;-;


Politics, Politics errywhere.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 9, 2018)

Alas, not everybody bears the gifts of common sense and self awareness


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 9, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Politics, Politics errywhere.



I've noticed. Well, maybe people will be motivated to make some more interesting threads.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 9, 2018)

Avalanche5 said:


> I've noticed. Well, maybe people will be motivated to make some more interesting threads.


Thread about tentacle hentai? :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, I try! I did think of trying to do stand up comedy before; maybe I still try this, sometime. *I think it'd come across like a drier version of George Carlin, crossed with Robin Williams.* Or, that is, if things went well : )



I can whole-heartedly support this.  Though less Carlin, more Williams... I still miss his talent.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2018)

I miss George Carlin. He was awesome. 

Also, morning, fuzzbutts.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

I neva' slept bitches!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I neva' slept bitches!


No u. :V

Sheep boy. :3


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Neva' sleep for life, yo.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 9, 2018)

I bought my crush his favorite drink and i'm gonna give it to him on the bus
I like him but he isnt ready for a relationship, so until he is, i'm gonna be the best friend I can be


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I neva' slept bitches!


Twinsies!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I bought my crush his favorite drink and i'm gonna give it to him on the bus
> I like him but he isnt ready for a relationship, so until he is, i'm gonna be the best friend I can be


One step at a time, love. One step at a time.


----------



## yrbys (Aug 9, 2018)

OwO what's this?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2018)

OwO, what's that?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I bought my crush his favorite drink and i'm gonna give it to him on the bus
> I like him but he isnt ready for a relationship, so until he is, i'm gonna be the best friend I can be


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 9, 2018)

yrbys said:


> OwO what's this?



OwO who's that?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Is it super weird I have done nothing but crave canon SFW story art for Dongding right now instead of the juicy-gooey ones I had planned while I work on this difficult current piece?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 9, 2018)

I bring the latest creepypasta I've finished listening too as tribute.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Yay! The menstruation topic fell to the second page. It was a good one but it sort of gave me the heebity-jeebities.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yay! The menstruation topic fell to the second page. It was a good one but it sort of gave me the heebity-jeebities.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 9, 2018)

hey I know y


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

You have good taste in music Misha.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 9, 2018)

I'll say!


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I miss George Carlin. He was awesome.
> 
> Also, morning, fuzzbutts.



Me too

Could you even fucking imagine the material he'd have to work with nowadays??

Just the though=*heavy breathing*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 9, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Me too
> 
> Could you even fucking imagine the material he'd have to work with nowadays??
> 
> Just the though=*heavy breathing*


Oh God!! He would have loved Trump and his crew!


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh God!! He would have loved Trump and his crew!




He'd have a field day!!!

Or a stroke mid skit from over stimulation of so much shit he could rag on


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 9, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> He'd have a field day!!!
> 
> Or a stroke mid skit from over stimulation of some much shit he could rag on


George was the best!! I grew up listening to his albums when my dad wasnt home. Him and Richard Pryor! It is no wonder I cuss like a sailor!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

This place seems a little boring......I'll fix that.




























Much better<3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This place seems a little boring......I'll fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awoooo! A bird rave!!!!*jumps around*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I neva' slept bitches!


That is one silly sheep!


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> George was the best!! I grew up listening to his albums when my dad wasnt home. Him and Richard Pryor! It is no wonder I cuss like a sailor!




Oh Richard Pryor was lit too!!!

"See I went back into the house. Because police don't shoot cars, they shoot....."

Well you know the joke


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

Puff puff pass Okami_No_Heishi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 9, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Puff puff pass Okami_No_Heishi


*passes* That's some cool stuff there!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That is one silly sheep!


no


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> no


Pretty sure that should read "yeah"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu

Here are my nudes.













As you can see, I enjoy working out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu
> 
> Here are my nudes.
> 
> ...


Thats Hawt!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thats Hawt!


Oh stop it darling


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu
> 
> Here are my nudes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

You men are all the same >:V


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pretty sure that should read "yeah"


Is that so? Well in that case it sounds like you must be gettin' tired and your eyes are all crusty and you're all squinty and can't see because you're an old tired person with crusty eyes who needs his sleep so you misread my post. 3: *Heavy breathing*


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

I didn't mean any of that. I'm sorry Okami. Also you aren't... _that_ old. I was exaggerating.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Is that so? Well in that case it sounds like you must be gettin' tired and your eyes are all crusty and you're all squinty and can't see because you're an old tired person with crusty eyes who needs his sleep so you misread my post. 3: *Heavy breathing*


I am tired. And it is bedtime. I get to bust up some concrete tomorrow. Yay. So goodnight Furry Furiends!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

;9


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I didn't mean any of that. I'm sorry Okami. Also you aren't... _that_ old. I was exaggerating.


I dont bruise that easily! And I can take a joke, even at my own expense.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I didn't mean any of that. I'm sorry Okami. Also you aren't... _that_ old. I was exaggerating.


He knows dude. It's all good.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

@Dongding

Did Captain Star ever receive new orders?

Or is is that salty bastard still waiting for em?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> @Dongding
> 
> Did Captain Star ever receive new orders?
> 
> Is is that salty bastard still waiting for em?


lol. I stole em. I don't even have that shit no mo'.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> lol. I stole em. I don't even have that shit no mo'.




Fuck he gonna be soooo mad


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am tired. And it is bedtime. I get to bust up some concrete tomorrow. Yay. So goodnight Furry Furiends!


Yes! And I am.mostly drunk. So it is an awesome time to go to bed. Good night furries! Hasta mañana!!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

He's gonna have to find somethin' else to fill them tiny hands of his for the next few decades til his ass expires yo.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

What about Captain Bucky o Hare? He goes where no ordinary rabbit would dare... and he's funky fresh.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He's gonna have to find somethin' else to fill them tiny hands of his for the next few decades til his ass expires yo.




He could do something with that wheelbarrow of his instead of looking at the stars....That should keep his ass busy for well at least 20 mins...


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What about Captain Bucky o Hare? He goes where no ordinary rabbit would dare... and he's funky fresh.




I got like some weird flash back on that....I think I remember this show


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What about Captain Bucky o Hare? He goes where no ordinary rabbit would dare... and he's funky fresh.


The little shit wouldn't last a minute against Star Fox.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The little shit wouldn't last a minute against Star Fox.


*Falco


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The little shit wouldn't last a minute against Star Fox.


Oh I wouldn't be so sure about that...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

He still won


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah I know. He shot Bucky's face off after choking him to death...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu
> 
> Here are my nudes.
> 
> ...


That's not nudes, that's your fucking organs >:U


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2018)

lol
This fandom will never change.
Owner of Howlr, some shit for brains furry dating app for shit for brains furries, openly admitted to fucking dogs. Why does this never surprise me?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's not nudes, that's your fucking organs >:U



Hey, if you don't like what I'm selling you can ask nudes from someone else!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey, if you don't like what I'm selling you can ask nudes from someone else.


They're for sale?! Fucking never mind! >:U


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 10, 2018)

Is it reasonable to have 6 Artillery battalions in your standard infantry going into WWI?


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 10, 2018)

So its gonna be 40c tommorow and I already feel like shit from working in 36c temp...

What's my excuse to call in tomorrow?

Options so far are:

Hysterical pregnancy
Dick stuck in toaster
Diarrhea
Or over night adult set diabetes...

Hmmmmm


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 10, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Dick stuck in toaster


I would let any man capable of saying that with a straight tone have the day off.
Every once in a blue moon.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Is it reasonable to have 6 Artillery battalions in your standard infantry going into WWI?







Can't argue with results... Just make sure the last guy remembers to bring a string so that he can play at the situation like he isn't shitting himself sitting in that artillery cannon and leaning nonchalantly on one elbow.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 10, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I would let any man capable of saying that with a straight tone have the day off.
> Every once in a blue moon.




Could just say I was trying to recreate this.







Seems legit right?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

Cut off peenie..?


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Cut off peenie..?



Shocking


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

It'd work.
That... or show up on time and then shit your pant at work. You get to go home if you shit your pants at work.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 10, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> So its gonna be 40c tommorow and I already feel like shit from working in 36c temp...
> 
> What's my excuse to call in tomorrow?
> 
> ...



Added one to the list for ya...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 10, 2018)

I didn't even build tanks, just a metric shitload of artillery. Also, I did it without deepening Wilhelm's power. Which means I can avoid the Fascism tree altogether.
I almost feel bad for the UK though, they got bombed by zeppelins the entire war.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Cut off peenie..?


Send it to me
My address is 9-83 Uenokoen, Taitō, Tokyo 110-0007


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027684610187001863


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 10, 2018)

Still at work. Won't be home until like 19.50.

I've effectively worked 11 hours today.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Still at work. Won't be home until like 19.50.
> 
> I've effectively worked 11 hours today.


Sucks. Why so long?

And I worked 10 hours uneffectively already!! 14 more to go!
I'm so bored already I might go crazy


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 10, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> Sucks. Why so long?
> 
> And I worked 10 hours uneffectively already!! 14 more to go!
> I'm so bored already I might go crazy


Hit work at 8.00 today, and I just got back home. It's now 19.07. 

Basically, they needed someone extra working today. Lots of deliveries and assembly. 

Feels good but damn am I exhausted. Going to be spending the rest of the day with some Monster Hunter: World and a pizza. <3


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hit work at 8.00 today, and I just got back home. It's now 19.07.
> 
> Basically, they needed someone extra working today. Lots of deliveries and assembly.
> 
> Feels good but damn am I exhausted. Going to be spending the rest of the day with some Monster Hunter: World and a pizza. <3


enjoy your pizza, you deserve it! hopefully it won't get stolen by weird neighbours like mine was yesterday </3

11 hours to freedom usdfhj


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Hewwo Yakamawu! How awe you doing today. I wust go back fwom pwaying some game thweads like wast post wins. UwU

I hope wu had a good night sweep(`･ω･´)


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

My "like" button gon' break one of these days...


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 10, 2018)

You can order a new one for only 10 payments of 5.99 :3


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

Man... I aint got that kind of cash. What do I look like to you? Some sort of fancy, rich, well dressed sheep with pockets bursting with hundred dollar bills?


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 10, 2018)

Everyone is the same shape and size to me.

Money bags...you sir are a money bag to an advertiser like me


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 10, 2018)

either you break that like button or the like button breaks you...


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

Ezkiel The Watchman said:


> Everyone is the same shape and size to me.
> 
> Money bags...you sir are a money bag to an advertiser like me



Thanks I guess. At least I'm faux-valuable to uninformed strangers wishing to take advantage of me... fleece me if you will... *bleats*


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Thanks I guess. At least I'm faux-valuable to uninformed strangers wishing to take advantage of me... fleece me if you will... *bleats*



*gets the shears* THANK YOU FOR YOUR MONEY SIR >


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

That's not money... That's muh fluff. 3':


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hewwo Yakamawu! How awe you doing today. I wust go back fwom pwaying some game thweads like wast post wins. UwU
> 
> I hope wu had a good night sweep(`･ω･´)


For some reason I imagined that in @Lopaw's voice.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> For some reason I imagined that in @Lopaw's voice.


I haven't seen him in a while. He's usually just hanging out on Discord from the looks of things.


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 10, 2018)

Where's Hipaw?


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 10, 2018)

Probably with Byepaw


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Stop it you two! XD


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 10, 2018)

Aw man I missed Upaw too D:


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

Was 30C earlier this week. Now it's 13C. The hell are you doing England?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm sowwy to heaw about the dwastic change in Engwands cwimate. I wouwd weawwy wuv some cowd weathew hewe in the Amewica wight nyow. (｀･ω･´)


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Was 30C earlier this week. Now it's 13C. The hell are you doing England?


caught a cold


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

You have a picture for everything.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm sowwy to heaw about the dwastic change in Engwands cwimate. I wouwd weawwy wuv some cowd weathew hewe in the Amewica wight nyow. (｀･ω･´)



13C is _kinda _normal. It's the 30C that was amazingly hot. (I actually got used to 0C this summer since I spent it in the Barents)


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You have a picture for everything.


Google is Lord.




Having all the information in the world coupled with my weird memory, where I never really forget anything I just compartmentalize it until something reminds me, has been amazing fun.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> 13C is _kinda _normal. *It's the 30C that was amazingly hot.* (I actually got used to 0C this summer since I spent it in the Barents)



www.usatoday.com: Holy cow! The Swiss steal water from France -- for their cattle


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> www.usatoday.com: Holy cow! The Swiss steal water from France -- for their cattle



Yeah I've seen pictures of switzerland's famous green alpine meadows turned to brown thatch allover the news. There's even wild fires as far north as Arctic Norway.

There's talk among meteorologists that the series of heatwaves at the moment is like a 'global heatwave'; they're wondering if this sort of event will become 'normal' in the future.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah I've seen pictures of switzerland's famous green alpine meadows turned to brown thatch allover the news. *There's even wild fires as far north as Arctic Norway.*
> 
> There's talk among meteorologists that the series of heatwaves at the moment is like a 'global heatwave'; they're wondering if this sort of event will become 'normal' in the future.



I just heard news that the smoke from our California wild fires has reached New England.  It's been pretty nasty here.  And I do hope it's not a long-term trend.  I'd like to see Switzerland green again.  I'd like to see California green again.  I like green.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I haven't seen him in a while. He's usually just hanging out on Discord from the looks of things.


Ye. He's pretty much only on Discord nowadays.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

The smoke from the California fires has been in Utah for sure, Air quality is terrible and you can’t see the mountains!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all


:3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

Is it just me, or am I terrible with headphones/Earbuds? I go through 1-2 a month, just broke another pair.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Is it just me, or am I terrible with headphones/Earbuds? I go through 1-2 a month, just broke another pair.



At least your friends will always know what to get you for Xmas!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Aug 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Is it just me, or am I terrible with headphones/Earbuds? I go through 1-2 a month, just broke another pair.


its my standart as well :/


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> its my standart as well :/


Glad to see I’m not alone XD


----------



## Simo (Aug 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Is it just me, or am I terrible with headphones/Earbuds? I go through 1-2 a month, just broke another pair.



Nope, it's not just you; I think these are more or less a disposable item...I can't imagine ever spending, say, over $20 on a pair, if that!

Also, this reminds me: In the university library where I work, we lend out laptops to students for a 4  hour period, and have a mix of Apple and Dell, as well as various i Pads, chargers, and such. And it's ALWAYS the apple things that break, especially anything that involves a cable, or a charger. Aside from the outlandish amounts of money people spend just to be seen using Apple products, I think the company has made most of their money from crappy cables and accessories


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks, I thought I was just unlucky, now that I know that, I wish Apple would try a bit harder to fix it, not just give us more emojis I’ll never use


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 10, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> either you break that like button or the like button breaks you...


This is Okami's mantra!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

AWOO!!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

Question: Walmart or Target?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Question: Walmart or Target?


I normally go to Walmart.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Walmart or Target?



Wow, I know we have Target around here but I can't remember the last time I went INTO one.  Walmart got to all the good locations first.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Awooo Furries!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

420 Y'all!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Guess everyone is on Discord. Fuck Discord.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm here


Hey Red!! Sorry for my course language. I am buzzed.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Red!! Sorry for my course language. I am buzzed.


It's okay. I run a server on Discord so I have to jump back and forth here on the forums to check things out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm here


How are you this fine Friday night?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's okay. I run a server on Discord so I have to jump back and forth here on the forums to check things out.


I know. Im too old and slow for Discord.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Is it just me, or am I terrible with headphones/Earbuds? I go through 1-2 a month, just broke another pair.


I usually have better luck with ones that are a little bit more expensive...when I buy $15+ pairs they usually last me 4+ months, whereas I will go through 4-6 of the little $5 sets in the same time. It's roughly the same amount, but I'm not out every month buying another pair. Or worse...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know. Im too old and slow for Discord.


The forums are great if you just want to take your time. Being able to quote posts is a life saver.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 10, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I usually have better luck with ones that are a little bit more expensive...when I buy $15+ pairs they usually last me 4+ months, whereas I will go through 4-6 of the little $5 sets in the same time. It's roughly the same amount, but I'm not out every month buying another pair. Or worse...


Our kiddos go thru them like crazy, no matter the price. So I just buy the cheap ones.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Our kiddos go thru them like crazy, no matter the price. So I just buy the cheap ones.


Might as well at that point.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Guess everyone is on Discord. Fuck Discord.


Yeah. Fuck Discord!

What a vapid, irregular, dissapointer it is. UI for mobile is terrible too.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 10, 2018)

Y'all ain't talkin' shit on discord now. That's a paddlin'!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Y'all ain't talkin' shit on discord now. That's a paddlin'!


Misha! Please don't hit me with that!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Misha! Please don't hit me with that!!


Its all good, baby! I'll protect you!!



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Y'all ain't talkin' shit on discord now. That's a paddlin'!



We're old school (slow). Just can't keep up & keep it all straight. Just throwing a little shade.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Awooooo!*listens to awoo echo ghrough empty room*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 10, 2018)

!ooooowA


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> !ooooowA


Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

I remember when open chat was hopping on Friday night!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 11, 2018)

So the Norwegian guy I'm dating went back to Norway. He's a crazy cute guy, charming, funny and thoughtful. We're both interested and it makes me happy. 

His departure made me so sad..


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So the Norwegian guy I'm dating went back to Norway. He's a crazy cute guy, charming, funny and thoughtful. We're both interested and it makes me happy.
> 
> His departure made me so sad..


:x
Is everything alright?


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm dying...cant move....3 days of closing finally over...wanna draw but have no energy


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 11, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> :x
> Is everything alright?


Yeah I'm alright. I'll just miss him so badly


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 11, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> I'm dying...cant move....3 days of closing finally over...wanna draw but have no energy


Don't force it. Just draw in your mind.


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't force it. Just draw in your mind.


Nah I'm just gonna take a nap for 8 hours and get up to go play trading card games with my fellow nerds


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 11, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> take a nap for 8 hours


That's not a nap anymore :V


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's not a nap anymore :V


No its not a nap its a loooong nap


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 11, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> I'm dying...cant move....3 days of closing finally over...wanna draw but have no energy


It took me like 5 months to even bother drawing this avvie, take your time, dear. XD


----------



## light tear drop (Aug 11, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> It took me like 5 months to even bother drawing this avvie, take your time, dear. XD


*puts on stupid moronic arguing hat* scuze me sir\dear I'm not a "dear" I'm a tron wolf with a tear on my back ) lol hahaha


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 11, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> *puts on stupid moronic arguing hat* scuze me sir\dear I'm not a "dear" I'm a tron wolf with a tear on my back ) lol hahaha


I didn't know tronsgender was a thing already, I thought that started in the 2030s! :u
I'm gonna have to update the wiki later.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2018)

If you've ever wondered if a chicken can raise a duck, why yes, one can.






In the words of George Carlin "chickens are decent people."


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

The three-breasted stripper Moxxxie Sable is coming to town. :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 11, 2018)

Anyone else miss the old Wii? Or it that just me? The Nintendo switch is nice, but it lacks the charm the Wii has.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

Not really. When I owned a Wii it just felt like I was the kid playing with McDonalds happy meal toys while my friends all had cool articulating action figures.

Felt like being ripped off more than anything paying what it cost after the initial realease/out-of-stock situation.

Of course I'm a fan of tight consistent gameplay and good graphics so it just wasn't going to work from the start.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Not really. When I owned a Wii it just felt like I was the kid playing with McDonalds happy meal toys while my friends all had cool articulating action figures.
> 
> Felt like being ripped off more than anything paying what it cost after the initial realease/out-of-stock situation.
> 
> Of course I'm a fan of tight consistent gameplay and good graphics so it just wasn't going to work from the start.


I enjoyed the extra channels/apps/? They had like Mario kart channel and so on. The switch can just feel to minimalistic sometimes, but I understand it needs to be because of its size


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So the Norwegian guy I'm dating went back to Norway. He's a crazy cute guy, charming, funny and thoughtful. We're both interested and it makes me happy.
> 
> His departure made me so sad..


*patpats*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 11, 2018)

I'd say the simpler graphics and whatnot probably have a Nostolgia factor, especially if you've been playing Nintendo for an extensive period of time. Like I have -3-

Wow, I've been trying to find a meme list of "Nintendo fanboy symptoms," but virtually all these memes are just asinine and not even remotely fun.
I'm just gonna post this because at least it's accurate.


Spoiler: Strong Language













			
				Nintendo [SIZE=4]Health and Safety Information[/SIZE] said:
			
		

> If your *hands*, *wrists*, *arms* or *eyes* become *tired* or *sore* while playing, or if you feel symptoms such as *tingling*, *numbness*, *burning* or *stiffness*, stop and rest for several hours before playing again.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 11, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I'd say the simpler graphics and whatnot probably have a Nostolgia factor, especially if you've been playing Nintendo for an extensive period of time. Like I have -3-
> 
> Wow, I've been trying to find a meme list of "Nintendo fanboy symptoms," but virtually all these memes are just asinine and not even remotely fun.
> I'm just gonna post this because at least it's accurate.
> ...


The game console does rack up a lot of nostalgia for me. The switch can be fun also


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

:3


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

3:<


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Aug 11, 2018)

Noot noot


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Noot noot


Beepbop!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The three-breasted stripper Moxxxie Sable is coming to town. :3


That sounds...intriguing...?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

I looked at a photo of her... It's really only the breasts people will be going to see, methinks.

Is methinks a word??


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

'Tis.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

Can you abbreviate before the first letter in a sentence??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Can you abbreviate before the first letter in a sentence??


Idk


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 11, 2018)

My crush said he was gonna buy me mario kart for the switch so I could play with him
I tried to tell him no but once he sets his beautiful mind to something you can't change it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My crush said he was gonna buy me mario kart for the switch so I could play with him
> I tried to tell him no but once he sets his beautiful mind to something you can't change it


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Noot noot


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Can you abbreviate before the first letter in a sentence??


" 'Twas the night before Christmas..."
I _refuse_ to believe that sentence is grammatically incorrect, so yes.


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 11, 2018)

Seems legit


----------



## RileyTheLombax (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 12, 2018)

Starbound keeps fucking crashing. Here we fucking go again...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 12, 2018)

It was the discord overlay all along.





Also, political ads for the elections have started, and I am considering ad blocker just for youtube.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It was the discord overlay all along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why haven't you already started using AdBlocker? 

Also, Discord by Eurobeat Brony is <3.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My crush said he was gonna buy me mario kart for the switch so I could play with him
> I tried to tell him no but once he sets his beautiful mind to something you can't change it


...Your crush have a beautiful mind? Good lord, girl. Have you been peeking at it?


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 12, 2018)

This is my first time to draw. 
Give me some suggestions plz.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

That's a really good first try! :3

All I can really suggest is a more natural body pose. He looks very stiff with his arms so far out from his waist. He looks like he's ready to have a cowboy gun-duel or something.

That and maybe draw a little larger because certain parts of is seem a little mashed together and I feel like it's because you're struggling to fit it all in.

It's really good though!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

Also @Mr.Mentlegen I forgot to mention!

The low waist (longer torso) with the shorter limbs looks fantastic. I suggest you keep doing that because it's sort of uncommon and you seem to have a knack for making it look right. I think you'll probably be an insanely good furry artist if you keep working on it.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Also @Mr.Mentlegen I forgot to mention!
> 
> The low waist (longer torso) with the shorter limbs looks fantastic. I suggest you keep doing that because it's sort of uncommon and you seem to have a knack for making it look right. I think you'll probably be an insanely good furry artist if you keep working on it.


Thanks
Btw will you go the FAU?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

FAU? Probably not if it's a convention or something.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> FAU? Probably not if it's a convention or something.


Dongding is too pure for filthy furry conventions :V


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

My furriness ends when I close my browser tabs and my despicable porno history is automatically erased.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 12, 2018)

Ok I’m leaving
My country is now 12 midnight


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

:3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> My furriness ends when I close my browser tabs and my despicable porno history is automatically erased.


False.

It truly ends when you set your device ablaze.


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> False.
> 
> It truly ends when you set your device ablaze.



False it truely ends when you eat a Taco Bell Supreme and you start worshiping Taco Bell's secert God


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 12, 2018)

But who watches Ezkiel the Watchman?


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 12, 2018)

@Yakamaru 
I can peek at his lovely mind when I want


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> @Yakamaru
> I can peek at his lovely mind when I want


Are you a psychic? xD


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Are you a psychic? xD


No, its just when he talks about things he enjoys, he gets all excited and passionate about it and starts smiling really big


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No, its just when he talks about things he enjoys, he gets all excited and passionate about it and starts smiling really big


I know, love. Just pulling your leg. 

Pay attention and you can read people on some level. Your crush is no different.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 12, 2018)

Awooo!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

*Bleats*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 12, 2018)

Beep boop


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Aug 12, 2018)

Zzow


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 12, 2018)

Vodka or beer....

That is the question of my day.

Since I can't do anything else I want to do today, on the fact mother nature being a total cun..................


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Vodka or beer....
> 
> That is the question of my day.


Both! Do both!


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Both! Do both!






Genius, pure genius!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Genius, pure genius!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Genius, pure genius!!


Liquer before beer, never fear!
Beer before liquer, never sicker!!

Think it is time for a rum and coke.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 12, 2018)

Awooooooooo!! Everyone is so quiet!!!!!!* bangs two cookie sheets together making terrible racket*


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Liquer before beer, never fear!
> Beer before liquer, never sicker!!
> 
> Think it is time for a rum and coke.




That's the rule of thumb, you bet

Never really liked beer when I was younger, but seems to be the default now...

Rum and coke was my favourite
Lamb's Navy and coke.
yummmmmm...


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 12, 2018)

I like strawberry daquries
Though i've only had one


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 12, 2018)

Kinda ashamed to admit I have drank beer since I was about four. Mom thought it was cute to give me one of those little Pony 6oz beers. Real cute Mom! Real cute! Lucky I am not an alcoholic.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I like strawberry daquries
> Though i've only had one


Those things are dangerous. Got drunk with my sister when I was 16 on strawberry daqueries. I turned dark green, no shit!! Never again!!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

I usually get drunk during the holidays or things like that, and never really _wasted_ like I used to make a point out of doing when I was younger.

Just have a beer or two if I'm out with people. Have to drive afterwards usually and it's more of a calming looseness I aim for. (I don't drink at home. A 12-pack sits in there for months.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I usually get drunk during the holidays or things like that, and never really _wasted_ like I used to make a point out of doing when I was younger.
> 
> Just have a beer or two if I'm out with people. Have to drive afterwards usually and it's more of a calming looseness I aim for. (I don't drink at home. A 12-pack sits in there for months.)


Same!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I usually get drunk during the holidays or things like that, and never really _wasted_ like I used to make a point out of doing when I was younger.
> 
> Just have a beer or two if I'm out with people. Have to drive afterwards usually and it's more of a calming looseness I aim for. (I don't drink at home. A 12-pack sits in there for months.)


I drink at home alot. *cries in Spanish*


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

When I used to still go to actual parties sometimes people just start shoving beers at you and you end up double fisting and shit. And it's a sin to waste...

Edit: Lol also nice double quote. ;3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Kiara!!


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 12, 2018)

I've been nyquil drunk like three times
The first time I fell into my dresser, and the third time I drunk posted on faf before passing out in the floor cuddling a towel


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've been nyquil drunk like three times
> The first time I fell into my dresser, and the third time I drunk posted on faf before passing out in the floor cuddling a towel


Ouch!


----------



## Simo (Aug 13, 2018)

Well, sleepy time here; as a tribute to the cleverness of foxes, I present:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, sleepy time here; as a tribute to the cleverness of foxes, I present:






https://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3D4wT2WLF%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 13, 2018)

It's my Saterday and I'll get drunk if I want to, drunk if I want to,  drunk if I want to...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 13, 2018)

I never really considered myself a believer of God, but when I heard that Alex Jones was finally banned from YouTube I was like:


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I never really considered myself a believer of God, but when I heard that Alex Jones was finally banned from YouTube I was like:
> 
> View attachment 37321




Shots fired!!...lmao


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Kinda ashamed to admit I have drank beer since I was about four. Mom thought it was cute to give me one of those little Pony 6oz beers. Real cute Mom! Real cute! Lucky I am not an alcoholic.



I had tastes of my Dad's homebrew quite early on, and as far as I can remember I liked the taste from the beginning.  I think having a taste for beer actually kept me out of trouble in my student days, as it's much harder to overdo beer, compared to spirits!


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 13, 2018)

Fhfjjgjfkeeij3uriw9odkhffno2eo


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 13, 2018)

Ooh, we're talking about drinking! For an Aussie I very rarely drink, usually only special occasions, and i like wine the best.



Ramjet556 said:


> Fhfjjgjfkeeij3uriw9odkhffno2eo



Looks like someone's had a few


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi guys


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 13, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Hi guys



G'day!


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Aug 13, 2018)

What have I missed? I've been gone for a few months.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 13, 2018)

Quite a bit, a little chaos here and there, and fun too! Basically the fandom in a nutshell


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Aug 13, 2018)

XD as always


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I never really considered myself a believer of God, but when I heard that Alex Jones was finally banned from YouTube I was like:
> 
> View attachment 37321


Lol, wut. He looks like black Raggae Jesus or some shit. That gif is awesome!


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 13, 2018)

Marching band kids don't have free time
I cry for my lost friday nights


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Marching band kids don't have free time
> I cry for my lost friday nights


Solution: Quit the band?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Marching band kids don't have free time
> I cry for my lost friday nights


*cries in Spanish*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Solution: Quit the band?


No!! Don't quit!!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

boo!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

Surprised we haven't furpiled you yet Lumkin.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Surprised we haven't furpiled you yet Lumkin.




i know, right? i do love being furpiled


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

So soggy and squishy. <3 Like being part of that Tetsuo creature from Akira.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No!! Don't quit!!


I will never quit


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2018)

Ooooh my god, I forgot how much Aids SOS battles are in Sun and Moon ingame.
So annoying how everything you try to catch makes it such a bitch task. .-.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2018)

Beldum used Struggle.
The last 10 minutes were a total waste of time.
Fuck.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ooooh my god, I forgot how much Aids SOS battles are in Sun and Moon ingame.
> So annoying how everything you try to catch makes it such a bitch task. .-.


 when I used to play Pokémon, I’d always book it through grass because I didn’t want to bother battling a useless bug type


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

I always used to catch Pikachu and a Caterpee outside of Pallet Town to add to my permanent roster.

Not to mention literally everything else because I was OCD about my Pokémon...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

I hated when there was a small rock or something dumb in the way, you couldn’t just step around it, and some obvious moves wouldn’t work


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2018)

Well boys, we've been punished once.
We're goin' straight back in >:\







Dongding said:


> I was OCD about my Pokémon...


God, the truth!
_It burns us!_


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

I only ever played Red (Brother had Blue) Yellow, and Fire Red.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I only ever played Red (Brother had Blue) Yellow, and Fire Red.


You're lucky you got out so easily XD


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

I don’t recall what version I had, but I stopped playing and sold it after getting stuck at some part with a bush or something


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I will never quit


That's because you're a pawsome bee!!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I don’t recall what version I had, but I stopped playing and sold it after getting stuck at some part with a bush or something


Do you remember what pokemon you had?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

No, it was quite a while ago


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2018)

Ah well.
Finally caught that Beldum. Named it TheBoyWhoLived.
Final team:
Dartrix > Decidueye
Slowpoke > Slowbro
Alolan Grimer
Alolan Marowak
Tauros Named AxxeThePeanut
and TheBoyWhoLived


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ah well.
> Finally caught that Beldum. Named it TheBoyWhoLived.
> Final team:
> Dartrix > Decidueye
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

Let's just say between my brother and I, we caught *all* 150. (Well, of the 150 that could be caught anyways... I'm excluding Mew and MissingNo.)


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Remember when Pokémon go was a thing that almost killed half of the population?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Remember when Pokémon go was a thing that almost killed half of the population?


It’s my job to dart into roads, not theirs!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It’s my job to dart into roads, not theirs!


That took me a literal 28 minutes to get that joke...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Marching band kids don't have free time
> I cry for my lost friday nights



Marching band was the best thing about my high school career. 

Man I miss those Friday nights, the competitions on Saturday, and being with band friends all the time.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 13, 2018)

On the Superpower Wiki, if you look up “Unlovability” and check the users... Eridan and Cronus Ampora are on there and I want to fucking die.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Just got back from a bike ride, A small child ran across the road and I swerved to avoid hitting her and hit a flatbed trailer
Edit: Everyone’s ok


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Just got back from a bike ride, A small child ran across the road and I swerved to avoid hitting her and hit a flatbed trailer
> Edit: Everyone’s ok


Feels ironic as I was talking about darting into roads earlier


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Just got back from a bike ride, A small child ran across the road and I swerved to avoid hitting her and hit a flatbed trailer
> Edit: Everyone’s ok


Glad you're alight.

Double irony for hitting a car too.
Whatever is said on the forums happens to you irl now.
hmm...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Glad you're alight.
> 
> Double irony for hitting a car too.
> Whatever is said on the forums happens to you irl now.
> hmm...


Hmmmm


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hmmmm


I will win a lottery tommorow


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

I guess we needed deers on the forum... Things seem better now lol.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I guess we needed deers on the forum... Things seem better now lol.


Aw, Love you too, Dear~<3


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 14, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Aw, Love you too, Dear~<3


hahAHAHAHA FRIGGIN PUNS HOLY SHIT


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 14, 2018)

I bestow upon thee a meme and then I shall be on my way.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> hahAHAHAHA FRIGGIN PUNS HOLY SHIT


Alright. Maybe just one more...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm feeling depressed for a number of reasons, and I guess I'm just going to pour my heart out here.

1. Friends and politics.
The majority of radical leftists I've met and seen are sane, but usually overoptimistic and impatient. But there are crazies. The problem is, the ones who are relatively sane seem to end up well outside my social circle, while I seem to attract the fucking crazies. People who have let their own personal issues infect their politics leading to bias gone WAY wrong, and people who drink up propaganda from AuthComs like its free hooch. Then I have another friend that ended up living with and being propagandized by an ex-friend that used to use the N word as a throwaway joke, and started shifting from the center to the right when I last spoke, possibly to spite me personally. The friend that has been living with this special jackass has shifted right as a result, and isn't particularly willing to engage on an intellectual level. The result is most of my friends are either far removed from my politics, or in ideological camps that no-one has any business inhabiting. Oh, and I ended up telling my best friend they were acting like a Fascists because they've been on a scary anti-religion tirade for the past week, which has more to do with their own personal negative experiences, which were quite severe. So I feel fucking alienated, as the majority of my friends are either nuts, or literally have entire conversations I have to sidestep to avoid salt. I barely know the sane ones, and can't work up the courage to be social with them. 

2. Family
My family is all over the political spectrum, but I'm the only one who's radical the way I am. This has caused tension, arguments, and all kinds of drama. So I feel alone on that front. 

3. Work
Everyone's job sucks, but mine has been cutting hours due to the company tanking pretty bad lately. So far I haven't found a job that has worked out. The one sales job I tried I completely bombed at. I'm making fuckall money, and the whole tariffs thing might cause my mother to lose her job. I had finall gotten some level of financial security, albeit living with my parents, but paying my fair share of all household expenses, especially rent since I'm on the lease. However, that all changed with the hours cuts, and to top it all off, I flipped off that cop, which has incurred 750 in legal fees to get petty tickets and bullshit charges that stacked me with dismissed, plus whatever the fucking court costs end up being. I feel like a fucking parasite, especially since my mental health bullshit with depression has resulted in me fucking up my academic prospects pretty hard. I'm living on the charity of others. I need a new job, but I'm honestly scared to look, because I'm scared I'm going to fuck it up like the last one. I'm ignoring medical issues, and haven't seen a therapist in months despite clearly needing it because of costs. 

I've fucked up my life so many times over, and I don't even have anyone to talk to I can trust, that hasn't decided to go diving in the moral deep end of unethical bullshit and resultingly broken that trust. Sure, I didn't get a fair shake at life in a lot of regards, but I've done nothing to help it. I'm really just trying to talk at someone or something right now, so I'm sorry if I interrupted the memeflow.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm feeling depressed for a number of reasons, and I guess I'm just going to pour my heart out here.
> 
> 1. Friends and politics.
> The majority of radical leftists I've met and seen are sane, but usually overoptimistic and impatient. But there are crazies. The problem is, the ones who are relatively sane seem to end up well outside my social circle, while I seem to attract the fucking crazies. People who have let their own personal issues infect their politics leading to bias gone WAY wrong, and people who drink up propaganda from AuthComs like its free hooch. Then I have another friend that ended up living with and being propagandized by an ex-friend that used to use the N word as a throwaway joke, and started shifting from the center to the right when I last spoke, possibly to spite me personally. The friend that has been living with this special jackass has shifted right as a result, and isn't particularly willing to engage on an intellectual level. The result is most of my friends are either far removed from my politics, or in ideological camps that no-one has any business inhabiting. Oh, and I ended up telling my best friend they were acting like a Fascists because they've been on a scary anti-religion tirade for the past week, which has more to do with their own personal negative experiences, which were quite severe. So I feel fucking alienated, as the majority of my friends are either nuts, or literally have entire conversations I have to sidestep to avoid salt. I barely know the sane ones, and can't work up the courage to be social with them.
> ...


I feel yah, Misha. Life is.....tough. That's for fucking sure.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 14, 2018)

So... I’ve never cried over a death or loss. I’ve always just gone back to doing stuff as I normally do. Maybe a bit of lonely boredom at first but I recover quick and I’m not sure why.
My Nanna (great grandma) is in the hospital after having a heart attack and she could very well die in there, and I haven’t worried about that at all. I love her, but I can’t make myself sad about it at all. Does anyone know why that is? I just don’t feel anything.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

Psychopath possibly? That or you just aren't close to your family whatsoever. Can't feel sad about something that doesn't mean much to you.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Psychopath possibly? That or you just aren't close to your family whatsoever. Can't feel sad about something that doesn't mean much to you.


Maybe. I’ve always thought I was kinda distant from them, but I never thought it was to the point where I don’t at least value their life. But then, I wouldn’t be sure if I’m a psychopath, because I don’t know the symptoms. I do know it’s a lack of empathy, but then, I’m one to over sympathize with things. Actually, now that I think about it, I more often sympathize with NPCs in video games than I do with real humans. I’m confusing myself right now. Ugh.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

Wellll you can't help that. I'm not close with my family either. We're there for eachother but we like, text "Merry Christmas" or something on Christmas etc. Forget sometimes... Don't exchange gifts...

What's important is that we're there for eachother if need be.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 14, 2018)

There is also the fact that people handle grief differently. A certain numbness might be your norm.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 14, 2018)

I decided to play the reddit 50/50, so far I haven't gotten anything terrible except for some terrible "music".

EDIT: I STAND CORRECTED!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

I leik dat


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 15, 2018)

rip discord I can't connect to it


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 37536


That's TPB for me...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2018)

The newest Dance With The Dead album is AWESOME!

Also, good morning, fellow floofers.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 15, 2018)

My crush just said he wants to just be friends after months of 'ily' and stuff like that
I feel like shit today
I lowkey wanna down some whiskey before school


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My crush just said he wants to just be friends after months of 'ily' and stuff like that
> I feel like shit today
> I lowkey wanna down some whiskey before school


Aw crap, that’s awful! I hope your day gets better.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My crush just said he wants to just be friends after months of 'ily' and stuff like that
> I feel like shit today
> I lowkey wanna down some whiskey before school


That sucks. :/ If you two stay friends, Atleast you have him in your life still. I hope things get better.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My crush just said he wants to just be friends after months of 'ily' and stuff like that
> I feel like shit today
> I lowkey wanna down some whiskey before school


@KiaraTC  Just gotta' get *thicc* probably. Try getting *thicc*.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2018)

I heard thicc. OwO


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

See? The boys _love_ *thicc*.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

*Thicc* is the new thin.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

sssSSSsssSSSSSsssSSSTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooPPPPP


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> My brain don't work right, *wot do?*



www.barnesandnoble.com: Brain Food: The Surprising Science of Eating for Cognitive Power


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm afraid to click on that.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

*snort*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *snort*


Ok.... beat this for weird


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @KiaraTC  Just gotta' get *thicc* probably. Try getting *thicc*.


I'm already thicc 
But I wanna throw it all away to have a dicc


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm afraid to click on that.



Fixed it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Fixed it.


That makes more sense now ^^


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

No no no. You misunderstand gurl. I'm talkin' *thicc* like Dragoneer *thicc*. That's what's up.

omg he's so beautiful and amazing...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm already thicc
> But I wanna throw it all away to have a dicc


We are polar friggin opposites aren’t we?
I’m skinny and wish I didn’t have a dicc


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

If I were a jelly donut he might notice me...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> If I were a jelly donut he might notice me...


I lOvE jElLy FiLlEd DoNuTs


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

But that's... nvm.

Edit: Wait a minute. Do they call them donuts in the american version..? Something is familiar about that...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> But that's... nvm.
> 
> Edit: Wait a minute. Do they call them donuts in the american version..? Something is familiar about that...


We call donuts donuts just like you do, with the exception of eclairs. I call them donuts too since I find them hanging out with the other donuts.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

No I think in that episode of Pokemon Brock calls those rice cakes _donuts_ or something doesn't he?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2018)

I have no idea. I haven't seen that show since I was a kid.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

Me neither.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

www.google.ca: Brock's Jelly Doughnuts | Know Your Meme


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

I friggin' knew it! You just reconnected some *really* fucking unnecessary neurons @WolfoxeCrevan ...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I friggin' knew it! You just reconnected some *really* fucking unnecessary neurons @WolfoxeCrevan ...


Reading back you look like you were going through some top secret conspiracy lmao


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2018)

I love the origin behind it.


EDIT: I forgot to post one of these guys.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 15, 2018)

Eating chips out of the bag while making dinner, Mom's rolling over in her Camero. XD



Dongding said:


> If I were a jelly donut he might notice me...


0w0
and thus, Doughding was born.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> and thus, Doughding was born.


Oh god no


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m laughing so hard it hurts


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

SO does anyone want to know the origin of my username? HERE WE GOOOOOO.

My first fursona’s name was Crevan, so there’s that. And “Wolfoxe” was twelve year old me thinking I was sOOO creative, and mixing wolf and fox together and calling it my own species. I called it an “open species” as if I had to give people permission to mix the two main species of our fandom.

Wow I was dumb


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh god no


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I’m laughing so hard it hurts


That sounds so apathetic like “yeah that was so funny.” “bitch I’m dying” “help I can’t breath” XDDD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Wow I was dumb


It's alright, Dear. Everyone is when they're young.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 15, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> That sounds so apathetic like “yeah that was so funny.” “bitch I’m dying” “help I can’t breath” XDDD


It’s a pretty good pun though XD


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No no no. You misunderstand gurl. I'm talkin' *thicc* like Dragoneer *thicc*. That's what's up.
> 
> omg he's so beautiful and amazing...


Nah i'm skinny in my belly cuz I drink water for two meals a day lol
My thighs and calves are poppin though


WolfoxeCrevan said:


> We are polar friggin opposites aren’t we?
> I’m skinny and wish I didn’t have a dicc


I'm not fat


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 15, 2018)

Update on the crush thing: He made out with my friend while he was _talking _ to me. 
emphasizing 'talking' is important


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 15, 2018)

Ever have those days when you really wish sugar and caffeine would do something to you? 

No?

I have them often.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ever have those days when you really wish sugar and caffeine would do something to you?
> 
> No?
> 
> I have them often.


Typically, that's when I open the 2nd large Redbull...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 15, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Typically, that's when I open the 2nd large Redbull...


What about when the second, third or fourth one doesn't do anything either? Take meth?


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> What about when the second, third or fourth one doesn't do anything either? Take meth?


Uuuuhhhhhhhhhh....Doctor.
For the potentially about to burst Heart.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ever have those days when you really wish sugar and caffeine would do something to you?
> 
> No?
> 
> I have them often.


Been there, done that. xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2018)

Also, morning you fuzzbutts.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 16, 2018)

Someone get this crab some dip!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, looks like I won't be available for some 8-9 additional hours  due to work. I kinda wanted to finish 2 hours early today but looks like I will be doing 4-5 hours overtime.

Get to travel and such tho, which is in some cases fun.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Nah i'm skinny in my belly cuz I drink water for two meals a day lol
> My thighs and calves are poppin though
> 
> I'm not fat


Nono no I meant the THICC thing I was makin a joke off there oh god I’m sorry I didn’t mean it like that


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

lul


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> lul


-laby.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

You don't need a lullaby when a sheep is around. Just a fence.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 16, 2018)

That is, if the sheep is willing to jump over the fence repeatedly like an idiot


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

I would. You have to give me a bag of chips or buy me a cheeseburger or something before I'll agree to it... then also give me a chance to digest.

You don't want me to get an upset stomach do you?


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 16, 2018)

You seem suspiciously easy to manipulate. I like it.
How many cheeseburgers would you need to kill someone?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

Are they the good kind?


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 16, 2018)

Only the best kind for you.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

Then 5.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

WAIT! I MEAN 10!

Sucker...


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 16, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Nono no I meant the THICC thing I was makin a joke off there oh god I’m sorry I didn’t mean it like that


Lol I know
I was really upset yesterday but i'm running on a coffee that is 50% made up of sugar so i'm less depresso more expresso rn


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 16, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Lol I know
> I was really upset yesterday but i'm running on a coffee that is 50% made up of sugar so i'm less depresso more expresso rn


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 16, 2018)

Yes
Also same with your signature


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 16, 2018)

Ok, this is getting a little weird.

Right after I settled on being a deer, I started seeing more of them everywhere.
I play League of Legends, and like 2 months after I accepted my furriness they launch a deer themed christmas event. I know that doesn't sound weird, but they've been doing christmas events for years without ever releasing anything deer related. Suddenly, one of the characters gets a cosmetic reskin that makes them look like a Deer furry, we get a Deer Icon for users, and a Deer Ward skin.


Spoiler: Page stretch













Bought all of it, of course.

A few months later, they rework Nunu and Willump, an old champion who's been falling behind lately. He's a young boy Riding a Yeti.
They gave the Yeti antlers.
And they're changing his old Christmas skin into Rudolph.


Spoiler: More Page Stretch


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Aug 16, 2018)

uploaded a new video today. This one took forever to edit :V





I'm hoping for more than 10 views :/


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

Oh hey. Darko. :3


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> All I want is a platonic cuddle buddy 3:





KiaraTC said:


> Yes
> Also same with your signature


Cuddlin'... <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice video Darko! 

It looks like a lot of hard work making those but you seemed to have a great time. By the way, that's a cute voice you have <3


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 16, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> uploaded a new video today. This one took forever to edit :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U have a very attractive voice 
+1 Sub XD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 16, 2018)

On SBaHJ Page 14 Dave uses the word “fuckass.”
DaveKat confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone have experience with android controllers? I'm looking for a really good one.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 17, 2018)

So there’s a maintenance technician position open at the Caterpillar near where I live.  They provide on the spot training and pretty good compensation from what I understand.  Anyone work in a similar field?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 17, 2018)

Going into Video Games, and wishing people who don't even know I'm a furry a merry Christmas in the middle of August has become the greatest Joy in my life.


----------



## drawain (Aug 17, 2018)

When you consider yourself a skilled experienced artist, someone with 11000 watchers features your gallery and recommends your art wholeheartedly and you end up with 8 watchers more. XD ... 8 people.
It's awesome. But Artists seem to approve more of my art than general users of FA.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So there’s a maintenance technician position open at the Caterpillar near where I live.  They provide on the spot training and pretty good compensation from what I understand.  Anyone work in a similar field?


What's the Caterpillar?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> What's the Caterpillar?


Commercial construction.  The general idea is I’d be repairing bulldozers and whatnot.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh frig, do it. If they provide the training that's probably a great job.

Big hard outfits like that _love_ hiring women. Not to sound sexist or anything. That's just how it is.

(Work in the oilsands and if it's anything like out here the work is plain old civilized and you might even get in with a union.)


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh frig, do it. If they provide the training that's probably a great job.
> 
> Big hard outfits like that _love_ hiring women. Not to sound sexist or anything. That's just how it is.


Yeah sometimes they get certain benefits for it or something.  It would definitely be a step up.  But I’m still working on unionizing my area so it would have to be after that.  I at least have to get the union approved.  Not sure if Caterpillar is unionized


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

It'd be good to know before you dive into a different career. Though the employer probably hates said union because it keeps them from operating precisely the way they want to... you know... they can't screw you with impunity.

Even if the job isn't unionized, Caterpillar is a pretty huge company. Their resources might extend pretty beneficially in your direction just in regards to job satisfaction.

On the other hand who knows? Big companies sometimes treat people like numbers and if it's not like I'm picturing it there might be a reason they're desperate enough for workers that they're offering to put them up for training with no prior experience.

If there's a union I'd say do it.

Edit: I gtg to sleep now. Don't take anything I said too seriously as I'm a furry online talking out of his ass and you have a stable job which you seem to be good at from what I gathered faux-knowing you. G'luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## drawain (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm loving the signature of @HistoricalyIncorrect


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

drawain said:


> I'm loving the signature of @HistoricalyIncorrect


Thank you very much. Can i ask why?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thank you very much. Can i ask why?


You can spell pierogi with them. :3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You can spell pierogi with them. :3


I can spell pierogi even with cyrilic


----------



## drawain (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thank you very much. Can i ask why?


Because it's all time relevant wisdom. xP


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

drawain said:


> Because it's all time relevant wisdom. xP


You see people? This man knows what's good!


----------



## drawain (Aug 17, 2018)

*still a history noob*


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 17, 2018)

Can we start a cuddle puddle in Open Chat?
Ya boi Ian needs some cuddles


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Can we start a cuddle puddle in Open Chat?
> Ya boi Ian needs some cuddles


Anything for my boy! *hugs*


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Anything for my boy! *hugs*


Yessss *hugs back*


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

I'll just... watch from over here... 3:


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'll just... watch from over here... 3:


Nah get over here ya big floofball


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

drawain said:


> *still a history noob*


And now you stepped on a confederate landmine! Which period are you interested in and i will help you develope your historical knowledge if you want


----------



## drawain (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> And now you stepped on a confederate landmine! Which period are you interested in and i will help you develope your historical knowledge if you want


I'm curious about early and pre-medieval history. Vikings, germans, celts, et cetera. Tribal europe. But I'm open to anything, what is YOUR favorite topic?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Nah get over here ya big floofball


K well... just a little... *Holds out toe.*


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> K well... just a little... *Holds out toe.*


*Hugs the big floofer* 
Nah man, Cuddle puddle


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Okay.
*Falls into the pile limply.*
It's warm in here... I... like it...


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Okay.
> *Falls into the pile limply.*
> It's warm in here... I... like it...


Yas more huggles


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

drawain said:


> I'm curious about early and pre-medieval history. Vikings, germans, celts, et cetera. Tribal europe. But I'm open to anything, what is YOUR favorite topic?


Exactly Europe (mostly Eastern Europe) from around 500a.d to 1989. My biggest focus in Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth in XVI and XVII centuries.

I can mostly tell you about Slavs but other ethnic groups are no problom either. Of course I will not know this much about them but i can try my best.

Btw not Vikings but Norse. Vikings were just expeditions


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Aug 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Damn, dude. That sucks.


yeah, but i get to go to a bears game next Saturday.


----------



## drawain (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Exactly Europe (mostly Eastern Europe) from around 500a.d to 1989. My biggest focus in Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth in XVI and XVII centuries.
> 
> I can mostly tell you about Slavs but other ethnic groups are no problom either. Of course I will not know this much about them but i can try my best.
> 
> Btw not Vikings but Norse. Vikings were just expeditions


Ah I know, my bad, it's just very common to say Wikinger in German. It's hard to get rid off because I don't think we have an equivalent of Norse. Maybe Nordmänner (Northmen)? Germanics after all is also a very broad term for A LOT of tribes and could even include "vikings". At least as far as I've learned. I'm happy about corrections. 

It would not harm to get to know more about Poland and Lithuana. The only thing of Lithuana I know is where it roughly is on the map that we had a super kind au-pair from there as guest, when I was a child. xD
I did not even know of polish-lithuan ties.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

drawain said:


> Ah I know, my bad, it's just very common to say Wikinger in German. It's hard to get rid off because I don't think we have an equivalent of Norse. Maybe Nordmänner (Northmen)? Germanics after all is also a very broad term for A LOT of tribes and could even include "vikings". At least as far as I've learned. I'm happy about corrections.
> 
> It would not harm to get to know more about Poland and Lithuana. The only thing of Lithuana I know is where it roughly is on the map that we had a super kind au-pair from there as guest, when I was a child. xD
> I did not even know of polish-lithuan ties.


Ahhh so you are German? That makes things easier, my girlfriend is from Lower Saxony! Can you believe she has never heard of Second Reich? Not even HRE or Teutonic Order. I will take it as my duty then to teach you some history as German history is deep and very interesting but first my familiar ground.

This is Lithuania







This is (Grand Duchy) of Lithuania in 1400





and this beast is Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth, one of the strongest bastards Europe have seen (the flag I see is wrong, it was changed from original to this by one ruling dynasty but I forgot which one.)





That was just a rough history as im pretty busy right now but if you want we can PM about history of Europe if you want, maybe I will learn something as well?

P.S - I think Nordmänner would be correct way to call Scandinavians as I saw in few articles them reffered as Northmen, Norseman, Normans, Normani etc.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

ehh this image shrinking, it killed grand enterance of PLC


----------



## drawain (Aug 17, 2018)

@HistoricalyIncorrect 
Yeah, I'm that german chick from your older history thread, we talked a bit about mythology, I remember the three headed man.  That one as really cool. 

Oh damn, Lithuana was huge once! I did not expect that at all. 
And I have to admit I am sincerely shocked your girlfriend never heard of the Second Reich, it's THE historical topic at our schools, classes usually travel to visit former concentration camps too. You sure she went to school? xD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 17, 2018)

I love a man with a big Commonwealth. 0w0


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

drawain said:


> @HistoricalyIncorrect
> Yeah, I'm that german chick from your older history thread, we talked a bit about mythology, I remember the three headed man.  That one as really cool.
> 
> Oh damn, Lithuana was huge once! I did not expect that at all.
> And I have to admit I am sincerely shocked your girlfriend never heard of the Second Reich, it's THE historical topic at our schools, classes usually travel to visit former concentration camps too. You sure she went to school? xD



Ahhh now I remember! You have chenged the avatar and I didn't recongise you! Svetovid had one head but 4 faces to be exact 

Yeah she went but she told me the only thing they have ever teached her was the Third Reich and how bad Germany was etc. This has killed and interest in history in her but do not worry I change that on daily basis. She starts to learn more about German unification and Otto Von Bismarck.

I cannot blame her that she wasn't really interested in history, in my school they teached me about ancient Egypt and Rome but the problem is I was never interested in it and when it came to WW2 all I knew was how badly we got fucked up and the partition topic was always completely avoided. I had no interest in history until I have learned about our Resistance Movement during WW2, then my history interest grew larger until now when it hit obsession, at least once a day I listen to the goddamn marches now


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I love a man with a big Commonwealth. 0w0


With... big commonwealth you say? Please do not make me blush...


----------



## drawain (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Ahhh now I remember! You have chenged the avatar and I didn't recongise you! Svetovid had one head but 4 faces to be exact
> 
> Yeah she went but she told me the only thing they have ever teached her was the Third Reich and how bad Germany was etc. This has killed and interest in history in her but do not worry I change that on daily basis. She starts to learn more about German unification and Otto Von Bismarck.
> 
> I cannot blame her that she wasn't really interested in history, in my school they teached me about ancient Egypt and Rome but the problem is I was never interested in it and when it came to WW2 all I knew was how badly we got fucked up and the partition topic was always completely avoided. I had no interest in history until I have learned about our Resistance Movement during WW2, then my history interest grew larger until now when it hit obsession, at least once a day I listen to the goddamn marches now


I just mixed Second Reich with Third Reich. XD (I was typing right after I woke up from a power nap and I must have mixed WW*2* with it. Like 2nd WW, 2nd Reich. omg, please shoot me)
But of course we had that topic too. but it was less detailed. And I am not sure if we called it exactly Second Reich, it's some while ago...
Anyway I withdraw my judging of your girlfriend, I am sorry. XD

I want to vanish into the ground right now haha. :'D


----------



## drawain (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Svetovid had one head but 4 faces to be exact


*sweats and goes searching the picture* I don't trust myself on anything anymore xD

EDIT: 



Okay, to my defense, it's easy to remember this wrong! XD Man, Svetovid, you creepy man.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh dude... Keep him away from me lol. That guy is insanely freaky.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Nah get over here ya big floofball



You do know wool is itchy.......?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Nuh uh...


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 17, 2018)

I know wool is itchy
Thats all I wear during winter '>.>


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Nuh uh...



You're naturally immune.  Everybody else itches like crazy...




KiaraTC said:


> I know wool is itchy
> *Thats all I wear during winter* '>.>



I sympathize...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I know wool is itchy
> Thats all I wear during winter '>.>


*boops Kiara with some wool on her snoot*


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

*Bleats*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 17, 2018)

Even though Alex Jones is gone, he will live on through memes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm surprised that video is still popular


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm surprised I just found it now.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Believe me when I say that people have used that video many times on these forums XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 17, 2018)

Haven't noticed.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Don't worry, it's been posted in the drama threads mostly. 


Anyway, I love your new avatar.


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> But who watches Ezkiel the Watchman?



EH WATCH IT!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Ezkiel The Watchman said:


> EH WATCH IT!


I couldn't resist. It was too perfect to pass up.


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I couldn't resist. It was too perfect to pass up.



I'm WATCHING YOU ALWAYS IN YOUR DEEP DARK NIGHTMARES!

or on the forum...chilling y'know


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

drawain said:


> I just mixed Second Reich with Third Reich. XD (I was typing right after I woke up from a power nap and I must have mixed WW*2* with it. Like 2nd WW, 2nd Reich. omg, please shoot me)
> But of course we had that topic too. but it was less detailed. And I am not sure if we called it exactly Second Reich, it's some while ago...
> Anyway I withdraw my judging of your girlfriend, I am sorry. XD
> 
> I want to vanish into the ground right now haha. :'D



Oh come one do not blame yourself for anything, mistakes happen.
When I was starting my historical lecture I didn't knew anything, nothing at all. You would tell me Ottoman Empire and I wouldn't know who they were. I have also always thought that Holy Roman Empire was THIS Roman Empire but when I have learned that mainly it was current Germany I was really confused. So as you can see it is really easy to make mistakes.

  Or that I was looking at history only from perspective that was comfortable for me. I remember that I used to look at history from only one perspective, the one I like which is obviously ludacris idea. For example I have never believed that our famous Winged Hussars could lose any battle, when I learned it is a lie that they were winning everything I felt weird and bit embarrased as I was lying to people before but then I have learned more details. Winged hussars themselves really didn't lost any battle in period of 100 years but the battles they were taking part in were lost fo PLC. Battle of Varna for example, they participated but Ottomans won anyway (My respect to Turks, you already know what for  ) but another battle of Hodow where only Winged Hussars and Pancerni (another very good cavalry) won against Tatars
Here take a look at this Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
Look at the results and strentgh difference of both armies

As you can see history is subject so massive that no one on this world could ever even learn history of everything. Hell I do it for around 10 years and I still think I am complete novice.

and here to show who Winged Hussars were (if you could do something op in real life then they certainly were)







Just cut off the wings, they weren't really used


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Ezkiel The Watchman said:


> I'm WATCHING YOU ALWAYS IN YOUR DEEP DARK NIGHTMARES!


My own guardian angel. How flattering


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 17, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Even though Alex Jones is gone, he will live on through memes.



Gone...?  News to me...


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My own guardian angel. How flattering



An angel of the devil


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Ezkiel The Watchman said:


> An angel of the devil


So a lawyer?


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So a lawyer?



Kinda....only i come with you to the afterlife as well...and set you up in a lava pool for infinity


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2018)

When in doubt, Michael Jackson!

Also drink one and a half glass of liquor, hitting that sweet spot after 2 days straight with 11 hours of work. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> When in doubt, Michael Jackson!
> 
> Also drink one and a half glass of liquor, hitting that sweet spot after 2 days straight with 11 hours of work. :V


Good lord. 11 hours?


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Oh come one do not blame yourself for anything, mistakes happen.
> When I was starting my historical lecture I didn't knew anything, nothing at all. You would tell me Ottoman Empire and I wouldn't know who they were. I have also always thought that Holy Roman Empire was THIS Roman Empire but when I have learned that mainly it was current Germany I was really confused. So as you can see it is really easy to make mistakes.
> 
> Or that I was looking at history only from perspective that was comfortable for me. I remember that I used to look at history from only one perspective, the one I like which is obviously ludacris idea. For example I have never believed that our famous Winged Hussars could lose any battle, when I learned it is a lie that they were winning everything I felt weird and bit embarrased as I was lying to people before but then I have learned more details. Winged hussars themselves really didn't lost any battle in period of 100 years but the battles they were taking part in were lost fo PLC. Battle of Varna for example, they participated but Ottomans won anyway (My respect to Turks, you already know what for  ) but another battle of Hodow where only Winged Hussars and Pancerni (another very good cavalry) won against Tatars
> ...



I'll gladly talk history, as long as it's not World War 2, or anything after that for that matter.

Roman history is my jam.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Ezkiel The Watchman said:


> Kinda....only i come with you to the afterlife as well...and set you up in a lava pool for infinity


I could use the luxury treatment


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Good lord. 11 hours?


Ye. 11 hours. Started working at 9 today and at 11 yesterday. Kinda comes with the territory of working in a warehouse.



KimberVaile said:


> I'll gladly talk history, as long as it's not World War 2, or anything after that for that matter.
> 
> Roman history is my jam.


*boops the Kim-chan*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh dude... Keep him away from me lol. That guy is insanely freaky.


How dare you insult Svetovid!? The high god which will always show you the way out from bad situation


KimberVaile said:


> I'll gladly talk history, as long as it's not World War 2, or anything after that for that matter.
> 
> Roman history is my jam.


Then I could learn from you sir! I was lately interested in Roman Empire among Colonisation and railway history. I know only few scraps about Rome to be honest. Maybe not scraps but deffinitely not much


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Ye. 11 hours. Started working at 9 today and at 11 yesterday. Kinda comes with the territory of working in a warehouse.
> 
> 
> *boops the Kim-chan*



*boops* Hoi Yakoi.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> How dare you insult Svetovid!? The high god which will always show you the way out from bad situation
> 
> Then I could learn from you sir! I was lately interested in Roman Empire among Colonisation and railway history. I know only few scraps about Rome to be honest. Maybe not scraps but deffinitely not much



Off the top of my head, one thing people often misconstrue. Rome didn't fall in 476. The eastern part of the empire lived on for another 1000 years. The Eastern Roman Emperor actually reconquered all of the territory that was lost in the 476 fall of Rome with the help of Belasarius and Narses. Two pretty solid generals. Though, he was forced to abandon the territories later due to financial strain. I think that's an interesting historical starting point.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> *boops* Hoi Yakoi.


'sup? Busy as hell with finals I take it? You've not booped me on Discord in ages. D:

Do I have to do the booping myself?


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 'sup? Busy as hell with finals I take it? You've not booped me on Discord in ages. D:
> 
> Do I have to do the booping myself?



Juuuuuuuuust a little reticent lately. My bad, I get like that sometimes. A social artifact from my loner days I'm afraid.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Juuuuuuuuust a little reticent lately. My bad, I get like that sometimes. A social artifact from my loner days I'm afraid.


I was going to say. I'd be shocked if you were still doing finals this late.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I was going to say. I'd be shocked if you were still doing finals this late.


Isolation can be good to reflect on and understand yourself.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Isolation can be good to reflect on and understand yourself.


I went through some isolation myself. I stopped socializing with the fandom for three years before creating this account.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I went through some isolation myself. I stopped socializing with the fandom for three years before creating this account.


Well, I do it intermittently, once every few months, where I don't talk to anybody really. It's alot like a progress report on all the events that happened and my current state.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Well, I do it intermittently, once every few months, where I don't talk to anybody really. It's alot like a progress report on all the events that happened and my current state.


I hope it's not hard on you or anything.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I hope it's not hard on you or anything.


Depends on the circumstances, but currently? Not so much, I'm just peachy. Thanks fer askin


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Off the top of my head, one thing people often misconstrue. Rome didn't fall in 476. The eastern part of the empire lived on for another 1000 years. The Eastern Roman Emperor actually reconquered all of the territory that was lost in the 476 fall of Rome with the help of Belasarius and Narses. Two pretty solid generals. Though, he was forced to abandon the territories later due to financial strain. I think that's an interesting historical starting point.


Yeah I know this. I was more thinking about standards of living of Roman citizen


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Juuuuuuuuust a little reticent lately. My bad, I get like that sometimes. A social artifact from my loner days I'm afraid.


Yeah, sorry. I know you're like that. 

DM's are always open tho, if or when you ever wanna talk.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> When in doubt, *Michael Jackson!*


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I could use the luxury treatment



hmmmmmmmmmm...fine help me with my war and then i'll stay with you


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Yeah I know this. I was more thinking about standards of living of Roman citizen


Really depends on what time period you want to talk about. Socially speaking, it varied quite a bit. Though the common denominator was they lived in relatively shabby, crowded houses of unimpressive quality. Part of the reason why military service was a popular option actually. I mean you'd have to speak to me about a time period if you really want to dig deep into that. Though surprisingly their living conditions were much better than anywhere else at the time due to public works like the aqueducts and public baths. The past wasn't very kind to the average person throughout most of history.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Kids are naturally meant to break things. I'm sure he'll find a way to break that Subaru too if you give him time.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Kids are naturally meant to break things. I'm sure he'll find a way to break that Subaru too if you give him time.


Did you see the ending?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Did you see the ending?


Oh shit!

I thought that was just the regular commercial. Had no idea someone edited that. Hope the poor kid is okay.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Did you see the ending?







This is better.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This is better.


By far, that caught me off guard!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 17, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Did you see the ending?


Holy shit


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 17, 2018)

Hold on while I check if my insurance covers shit like this.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Well we're about to have another locked up dumpster fire. Thanks @Felix Bernard lol

I thought things were a little too quiet around here the last couple days.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Well we're about to have another locked up dumpster fire. Thanks @Felix Bernard lol
> 
> I thought things were a little too quiet around here the last couple days.


It's going to get ugly for sure. I know some people who are going to have a field day in there.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

I donno why people even want to talk about politics. I still don't know what fucking Antifa is lol.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I donno why people even want to talk about politics. I still don't know what fucking Antifa is lol.


Same


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Same


It doesn't affect me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I donno why people even want to talk about politics. I still don't know what fucking Antifa is lol.


Shush my sweet sheep, focus on my children here.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2018)

*busts through the wall like the fuckin' kool aid man*
Random Question: What are y'all opinions on bangs?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *busts through the wall like the fuckin' kool aid man*
> Random Question: What are y'all opinions on bangs?


They’re nice


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> They’re nice


Thanks. 
I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow and can't decide if bangs are cute or tacky.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Thanks.
> I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow and can't decide if bangs are cute or tacky.


Go for it! I’m sure they’ll look great! As long as your happy with the decesion!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *busts through the wall like the fuckin' kool aid man*
> Random Question: What are y'all opinions on bangs?


My Bangs are longer then your arm :'D
Don't ask me for hair advice.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> My Bangs are longer then your arm :'D
> Don't ask me for hair advice.


Not to be rude, but I think you might need to condition more...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Not to be rude, but I think you might need to condition more...







Better?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Better?


Beautiful.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Better?


Much better!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Bangs are good. No bangs means forehead... 3:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Bangs are good. No bangs means forehead... 3:


Never seen that movie. It looks horrible.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Never seen that movie. It looks horrible.


What?! It's a classic!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> What?! It's a classic!


I'll take your word for it then. ^^


----------



## Simo (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh, geez, those were the days when Saturday Night Live was such an amazing show, with the original cast...brings back a lotta memories, as a kid. Also, I remember watching a sort of Canadian version called SCTV Network 90. Had Eugene Levy, John Candy. 

Also, now I am Space Skunk!!!

Thanks to that amazing frog! @Guifrog!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'll take your word for it then. ^^


My dad loved that movie. Dan Aykroyd is one of his favorite actors.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> SCTV Network 90. Had Eugene Levy, John Candy.
> @Guifrog!


Don't forget Kids in the Hall and The Red Green show. ;3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> My dad loved that movie. Dan Aykroyd is one of his favorite actors.


What's the movie about?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Also, now I am Space Skunk!!!
> Thanks to that amazing frog! @Guifrog!


Welcome to space Simo 0/


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What's the movie about?


Exactly what it looks like it's about.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What's the movie about?


It's based on an SNL skit where aliens (the Coneheads) are sent on a recon mission to Earth and try to live a normal life as the quintessential all-American family. Hi-jinks ensue.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

So we all agree. No bangs...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So we all agree. No bangs...




Bangs can look good if you wear them right!


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, geez, those were the days when Saturday Night Live was such an amazing show, with the original cast...brings back a lotta memories, as a kid. Also, I remember watching a sort of Canadian version called SCTV Network 90. Had Eugene Levy, John Candy.
> 
> Also, now I am Space Skunk!!!
> 
> Thanks to that amazing frog! @Guifrog!


You're welcome~! I just noticed I kept your tree branch... It wouldn't be needed in zero-g but when I think again you both seem so intimate.







Unless you like striking a nostalgic pose.


----------



## Simo (Aug 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> My dad loved that movie. Dan Aykroyd is one of his favorite actors.



Now I'm trying to recall as much of the cast of SNL by memory:

Dan Aykroyd, John Belushi, Gilda Radner, Lorraine Newman, Chevy Chase, Jane Curtain, Al Franken, Father Guido Sarducci, Mr Bill...if he counts


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

WAIT! I meant... bangs.

*Kills self.*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> WAIT! I meant... bangs.
> 
> *Kills self.*


To late! The damage is done >:V


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Now I'm trying to recall as much of the cast of SNL by memory:
> 
> Dan Aykroyd, John Belushi, Gilda Radner, Lorraine Newman, Chevy Chase, Jane Curtain, Al Franken, Father Guido Sarducci, Mr Bill...if he counts


Don't forget the Ambiguously Gay Duo. Haha.


----------



## Simo (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Don't forget Kids in the Hall and The Red Green show. ;3



Ooooooh, love The Red Green show....I almost did forget!

Also, there's this show I saw a ways back, about a dog, from the 1970s it appears, that a friend sent me a link to: loved the first episode. Oh....it was this:


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Haha The littlest dang Hobo... I remember heem.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Also, now I am Space Skunk!!!
> 
> Thanks to that amazing frog! @Guifrog!




Space! It's the place, apparently...


----------



## Simo (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Haha The littlest dang Hobo... I remember heem.



Sometimes, I just like to play the opening credits and listen to the theme song : )

Oh, I just recalled The Bigfoot episode from The Red Green show  A furry moment!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

It was a really decent show. Kids in the Hall is still one of my favorites though. So varied in it's nonsense. I loved all the reoccuring characters throughout the years.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooooh, love The Red Green show....I almost did forget!
> 
> Also, there's this show I saw a ways back, about a dog, from the 1970s it appears, that a friend sent me a link to: loved the first episode. Oh....it was this:


That was a real treat to watch buddy. Thank you.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It was a really decent show. Kids in the Hall is still one of my favorites though. So varied in it's nonsense. I loved all the reoccuring characters throughout the years.



I still crush heads from time to time...


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I still crush heads from time to time...


Omg I love you even more now Massan. I could ramble on and on and on about Kids in the Hall. <3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 18, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *busts through the wall like the fuckin' kool aid man*
> Random Question: *What are y'all opinions on bangs?*



Too noisy... I prefer peace and quiet.




Dongding said:


> Omg I love you even more now Massan. *I could ramble on and on and on about* Kids in the Hall. <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Too noisy... I prefer peace and quiet.


Its overrated!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 18, 2018)

Sleep is overrated. *nodnod*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Sleep is overrated. *nodnod*


Not when youre old.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'll take your word for it then. ^^


It was hilarious!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 18, 2018)

Just in case it was missed in the edit:


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 18, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not when youre old.


<3
Those must be difficult times.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Man, Sun and Moon did a good job of making some really unexpected pokemon really threatening.
So far the things that have given me the biggest problems were Nanu's Sableye and Persian, and just now Guzma's Masquerain. I'm actually embarrassed to admit that last one.

Getting to the Lusamine part. _Hate _that bitch.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> <3
> Those must be difficult times.


Sometimes.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Man, Sun and Moon did a good job of making some really unexpected pokemon really threatening.
> So far the things that have given me the biggest problems were Nanu's Sableye and Persian, and just now Guzma's Masquerain. I'm actually embarrassed to admit that last one.
> 
> Getting to the Lusamine part. _Hate _that bitch.


I got Pokémon Sun, and it is truly the first pokemon game that I cannot put down. Love it. :3


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 18, 2018)

I finished Homestuck an hour ago and I’ve been moping around crying and looking at cosplays and fanart because I don’t want it to end


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I got Pokémon Sun, and it is truly the first pokemon game that I cannot put down. Love it. :3


Yeah, it's pretty Good.
Loved Lillie so much. ;-;


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Yeah, it's pretty Good.
> Loved Lillie so much. ;-;


I haven't finished it yet...What do you mean "loved" why is this past tense?!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I haven't finished it yet...What do you mean "loved" why is this past tense?!


Ah, where are you at?
She's fine, honestly better then ever. I just meant it as in after putting the game down. I'm just picking it back up and replaying after over a year so all of this is past tense to me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 18, 2018)

Pokemon Sun and Moon's anime artstyle is really good

All these haters and their "oh gen 1 is always the best"

Fuck you nostalgic hippies, I don't want to see pikachu ever again


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

Don't talk shit about pikachu >:V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fuck you nostalgic hippies, I don't want to see pikachu ever again


-cough-umbreonisbest-cough-


----------



## Simo (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ah, where are you at?
> She's fine, honestly better then ever. I just meant it as in after putting the game down. I'm just picking it back up and replaying after over a year so all of this is past tense to me.


I'm about to face Sophacles.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I'm about to face Sophacles.


You don't have too far to go then. Fun times at the end of this island.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 18, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Really depends on what time period you want to talk about. Socially speaking, it varied quite a bit. Though the common denominator was they lived in relatively shabby, crowded houses of unimpressive quality. Part of the reason why military service was a popular option actually. I mean you'd have to speak to me about a time period if you really want to dig deep into that. Though surprisingly their living conditions were much better than anywhere else at the time due to public works like the aqueducts and public baths. The past wasn't very kind to the average person throughout most of history.


Nobody ever said that past was ever nice to people. The minor sickness could be deadly then. I have heard that colloseum was completely free attraction. I think this is completely ludacris but I have never checked that. Could you tell me about it?
Also I heard that Romans valuead Amber, the biggest sources we have in Poland by sea and till now they are full (!)
Did they got along Polanic tribes? I have heard they couldn't beat Germanic tribes but from other source I heard they could defeat Germans but these were Slavs which gave them the biggest headache in that area.
also is that true that nation copied Roman Eagle as their coats of arms? For the glory of Rome? If yes then Polish eagle is from different source, I can tell you about it if you want, it is pretty interesting story if you ask me


Sorry I didn't answered earlier but i have fallen asleep


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't talk shit about pikachu >:V


No


----------



## Simo (Aug 18, 2018)

*giggles*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 18, 2018)

Glaceon is best.


----------



## Akari Maverick (Aug 18, 2018)

I prefer Sylveon to be homest


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> *giggles*


This is terrifying.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

Oh, please. Bugger off, will ya? xD

Charizard is best. Then Blastoise. Fite me. :V


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

Pokemon is so overrated. I have never played it, and it has been around since I was in Jr High. Lol!


----------



## Simo (Aug 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> This is terrifying.



Meet Pikachu Fox!


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 18, 2018)

If you thought those Pikachus were terrifying, I present this for your consideration!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2018)

@Massan Otter What I have seen, I cannot unsee.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @Massan Otter What I have seen, I cannot unsee.



Hey, at least I was considerate and cropped the full pic before posting!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

I checked my like stats. Apparently I like Nexus the most and Yaka likes me the most of all the users on the site. :3


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I checked my like stats. Apparently I like Nexus the most and Yaka likes me the most of all the users on the site. :3



Hmm, checking mine there appears to some sort of love-in going on between @Simo and I...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

What can I say, DD?

You're just such a loveable sheep. :3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yaka likes me the most of all the users on the site. :3


I'm working on that, he has a head start D;


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Tacoma's Probably going to end up Liking me the most lol
If Gavin and Okami don't landslide it to hard


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I'm working on that, he has a head start D;


SPACE DEER!

DEER IN SPACE!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If you thought those Pikachus were terrifying, I present this for your consideration!
> View attachment 37753


*dunks head in water because eyes are on fire*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Tacoma's Probably going to end up Liking me the most lol
> If Gavin and Okami don't landslide it to hard


Holy shit. I am at almost 14,000 likes!!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> SPACE DEER!
> 
> DEER IN SPACE!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Okami, plis


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 37759
> Okami, plis


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 37759
> Okami, plis


You intimidated him, he always needs to be the like champion


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


Thank you Yaka!! That was fucking great!!! I needed that!!!! Still laughing!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


-Starts with a Parrot-
Is this Infrared's Channel? :u


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> -Starts with a Parrot-
> Is this Infrared's Channel? :u


_*:3 intensifies
*_
It's one of the best meme channels out there.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> *giggles*


Nani the fuck! 
I'm a panda and this is cultural inappropriation! >:U


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

And Objectively Terrifying.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2018)

Where you a Harry Potter fan back in the day? I'm curious


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Where you a Harry Potter fan back in the day? I'm curious


I was when the movies came out. It got me into reading the books, and I still enjoy them.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2018)

The old tried rule of the books always being better applies to the Harry potter movies.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Where you a Harry Potter fan back in the day? I'm curious


Expecto Patronum!
-Patronus is a furry instead of a normal animal-


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

I thought both were good, but I like the books since you get a chance to imagine it in your own way. The movie kind of ruins that opportunity if you see it before reading the book.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Expecto Patronum!
> -Patronus is a furry instead of a normal animal-



*bullies you for referencing a spell from Harry Potter*


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2018)

The movies were way worse, honestly. Alot of the characters are very barren in the movies.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

The movie Eragon was horrible compared to the books though. I wish they never made that awful film. Us dragons shun such atrocities in the film industry.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2018)

Snape's still my favorite character both in the movies and books.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Snape's still my favorite character both in the movies and books.


I never got to the books that revealed his true intentions. I was surprised when I found out the kind of person he really was.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

-cough-booksarealwaysbetter-cough


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

What house would you guys be in in the Harry Potter universe. I'd probably go with Hufflepuff.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't know. Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw are so scarcely fleshed in terms of what they represent and what they stand for compared to the Gryffindor and Slytherin houses. So it always feels like a choice between Gryffindor and Slytherin, really. 
Gryffindor seems to represent courage, love and relying on your friends more than anything. While Slyhterin seems to represent independence (relying on one's self), intellect, logic and embracing both your negative and positive sides of yourself, (a sense of exploration and trying new things with an unbiased mindset.) 

Though the movies and books also manage to make Grfindor seem like the clear good guys and Slytherin as the clear bad guys.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Obvious aside, Originally was sorted into Slytherin because Teenage Angst™. If I were to retake it now, i'd probably be more Ravenclaw or Huffledork.
But you know I'd be sitting there asking the hat for Slytherin. 
I really value cleverness, especially in any kind of game.
This card from Yugioh ruined me for life.


			
				Chain Energy said:
			
		

> As long as this card remains face up on the field, both players must pay 500 life to play or set cards from their hand.


There's just always been this insidious part of my that just loves putting my opponent on a timer and saying "you have to win before this happens, or things are going to get really bad, really quickly."


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't know. Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw are so scarcely fleshed in terms of what they represent and what they stand for compared to the Gryffindor and Slytherin houses. So it always feels like a choice between Gryffindor and Slytherin, really.
> Gryffindor seems to represent courage, love and relying on your friends more than anything. While Slyhterin seems to represent independence (relying on one's self), intellect, logic and embracing both your negative and positive sides of yourself, (a sense of exploration and trying new things with an unbiased mindset.)
> 
> Though the movies and books also manage to make Grfindor seem like the clear good guys and Slytherin as the clear bad guys.


Yeah, the books did do a good job of making one look good and the other bad. Really it was just the main characters in Slytherin that were bad to me though, the rest seemed just like any other house. I agree that they barely referenced the other two houses though, which is kind of why they have my curiosity.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 18, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't know. Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw are so scarcely fleshed in terms of what they represent and what they stand for compared to the Gryffindor and Slytherin houses. So it always feels like a choice between Gryffindor and Slytherin, really.
> Gryffindor seems to represent courage, love and relying on your friends more than anything. While Slyhterin seems to represent independence (relying on one's self), intellect, logic and embracing both your negative and positive sides of yourself, (a sense of exploration and trying new things with an unbiased mindset.)
> 
> Though the movies and books also manage to make Grfindor seem like the clear good guys and Slytherin as the clear bad guys.



Despite the sketchy portrayal, I'm convinced Hufflepuff must be the best because they have a badger.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yeah, the books did do a good job of making one look good and the other bad. Really it was just the main characters in Slytherin that were bad to me though, the rest seemed just like any other house. I agree that they barely referenced the other two houses though, which is kind of why they have my curiosity.


Also, really annoys me how poorly the Slytherin Characters even reflect Slytherin.
Some of them had no ambition: Crab, Goyle, That girl that was all up on Malfoy. And they were hardly ever even clever. Not even just "Crab and Goyle being dumb," _None of them_. Usually their solution to everything was brute force and overwhelm with numbers. Malfoy being a little shit throughout the whole series, constantly bringing punishment back to himself and never stopping no matter how much he gets punished.
They were all in on the Ambition trait, and showing it as being a downside. And at the end of the day, their Ambitions were to be Voldemorts disposable Goons.
I think the only Slytherin Character that was portrayed as being Clever in and of himself was Salazar (Who never even appears in the book and rarely even gets name dropped) and I guess Snape a little bit.
/venting


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Also, really annoys me how poorly the Slytherin Characters even reflect Slytherin.
> Some of them had no ambition: Crab, Goyle, That girl that was all up on Malfoy. And they were hardly ever even clever. Not even just "Crab and Goyle being dumb," _None of them_. Usually their solution to everything was brute force and overwhelm with numbers. Malfoy being a little shit throughout the whole series, constantly bringing punishment back to himself and never stopping no matter how much he gets punished.
> They were all in on the Ambition trait, and showing it as being a downside. And at the end of the day, their Ambitions were to be Voldemorts disposable Goons.
> I think the only Slytherin Character that was portrayed as being Clever in and of himself was Salazar (Who never even appears in the book and rarely even gets name dropped) and I guess Snape a little bit.
> /venting



Which is why I have an issue with how Slytherin is portrayed. Only a few characters really embody it. Snape was probably the best representation of a Slytherin character imho. Both alot of dark traits and a lot of good traits to him, which is how I see Slytherin. Intelligence, cunning and ambition are powerful tools, tools that can very easily be misused. All of those traits can be double edged swords, when they aren't tempered with a strong morality.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

I honestly don’t know where I’d fit, Maybe Slytherin or Ravenclaw, I value being independent and ambitious, but I also value creativity and knowledge


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

Whichever house had a good internet connection and Wi-Fi.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Whichever house had a good internet connection and Wi-Fi.


NOrmally the answer would be none of them, but I'm sure Hermione's worked something out so Gryffindor.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

Girlfriend made me watch the movies. Dun' remember anything other than Voldemort is cool AF.

Was gonna ask a question for a topic for something to talk about in here but it looks like you guys found something already. I'll tuck that one away for later when things are slow lol.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The movie Eragon was horrible compared to the books though. I wish they never made that awful film. *Us dragons shun such atrocities in the film industry.*



Then you need to watch this:






And then read the book.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Just had a really random thought, if Disney made a Zootopia 2, what if they let some furries fursona’s have cameos in the background? I mean the first was already practically marketing towards furries


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 18, 2018)

I’m gonna go read paradox space and CaNWC so imma just say that and yeah I’ll go now

*nice English, fuckass*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 18, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Just had a really random thought, if Disney made a Zootopia 2, what if they let some furries fursona’s have cameos in the background? I mean the first was already practically marketing towards furries


It was a good movie! I wouldn't mind seeing another one.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

Coworker is sleeping... lol.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Coworker is sleeping... lol.


Prank him


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

Naw he's awake now...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Naw he's awake now...


Next time you should’ve seran wrapped the door and yelled at him to come here


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 18, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Next time you should’ve *seran wrapped the door* and yelled at him to come here



Bubble wrap on the floor would also work.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Bubble wrap on the floor would also work.


Yeah, but it’s easier to see bubble wrap then the clearer seran wrap, but that would be funny
Edit: Wait no, butter it


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm in the stay-awake business and business isn't always so good. Better not mess with my bud or swift appropriate revenge might befall me.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm in the stay-awake business and business isn't always so good. Better not mess with my bud or swift appropriate revenge might befall me.


Oh, is it just you 2?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm in the stay-awake business and business isn't always so good. Better not mess with my bud or swift appropriate revenge might befall me.


That's part of the fun tho.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Oh, is it just you 2?


Yup. :3


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


>


I haven't looked at much for the new Doom, but seeing this... I absolutely love where this developer is taking the franchise. It's like Tarentino is making these games now. (Minus the Alex Jones thing... more of a general _actual_ Doom statement lol.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hell the footage makes me wet. Now all I need is a 1k PC to play it.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

I want his babies...


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

in me.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 18, 2018)

I need a new 1k PC, because my gaming laptop is dying.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 18, 2018)

When your parents walk in your room without 
knocking and catch you doing something weird


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> When your parents walk in your room without knocking and catch you doing something weird
> View attachment 37773


Lmao!


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 18, 2018)

REV UP THOSE FRYERS


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

@Yakamaru 
@ResolutionBlaze 
@KimberVaile


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

Dibs on Kimber!

..Wait.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Aug 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dibs on Kimber!
> 
> ..Wait.


g
a
y


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> g
> a
> y


SHUSH!

I WILL MAKE AN EXCEPTION FOR A CERTAIN SPECIAL FOX!


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Aug 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> SHUSH!
> 
> I WILL MAKE AN EXCEPTION FOR A CERTAIN SPECIAL FOX!


That's double gay because it's a fox.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 18, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> That's double gay because it's a fox.


Triple gay, actually.

1. Fox
2. Femboy
3. It's Kimber


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 18, 2018)

Can someone with access to a computer and free time photoshop me onto handsome jack?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Aug 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


Well, he certainly is handsome~!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Well, he certainly is handsome~!


Dats Ghey


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Dats Ghey


Good


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 18, 2018)

@Infrarednexus Who's gonna be claptrap?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

Mika because he's the most likely person on these forums to have the clap.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> @Infrarednexus Who's gonna be claptrap?


Probably the panda as Dongding said.

I can picture him rolling around on his fat wheel and asking bandits for nudes.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 18, 2018)

tUMUt


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 18, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Yeah, but it’s easier to see bubble wrap then the clearer seran wrap, but that would be funny
> Edit: *Wait no, butter it*



Yes... just use the _good_ butter.  Well worth it.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

Trying to figure that one out... are the "t"s ears?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 37790


That Gator is a Deer! Scandalous! :U
Are you Native American too?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That Gator is a Deer! Scandalous! :U
> Are you Native American too?


No :/ Part Swiss though


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That Gator is a Deer! Scandalous! :U
> Are you Native American too?





TacomaTheDeer said:


> No :/ Part Swiss though


oof!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> No :/ Part Swiss though


Ah, Rip.
I was gonna laugh pretty hard if Deer because was your Totem/Spirit animal too XD


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Ah, Rip.
> I was gonna laugh pretty hard if Deer because was your Totem/Spirit animal too XD


Oh, XD I thought you meant heritage wise, 
My test results from the animal in you website was actually a deer! What’d ya know!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Oh, XD I thought you meant heritage wise,
> My test results from the animal in you website was actually a deer! What’d ya know!


Yeah, I went and looked into it more and... Eh, I'll just Copy/Paste.


> Have you ever felt drawn to one animal or another without being able to explain why? This could be any type of living creature, including birds and insects.
> When you go to the zoo, a park, wildlife area, or forest, what are you most interested in seeing?
> Is there a particular animal that you see frequently when you’re out in nature?
> Are you drawn to figurines or paintings of a specific animal?


Mind you, I don't believe in spiritualism, but it makes sense that you would be drawn to an animal that reflects you personalitie/the personalities were designed to match people drawn towards such animals.

I just like these for the History and Roots Craze.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Yeah, I went and looked into it more and... Eh, I'll just Copy/Paste.
> Mind you, I don't believe in spiritualism, but it makes sense that you would be drawn to an animal that reflects you personalities/the personalities were designed to match people drawn towards such animals.
> 
> I just like these for the History and Roots Craze.


Agreed


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Teh funni deres <3


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2018)

Aw! More of that yellow guy...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 19, 2018)

Had a huge crush on a former teacher of mine and I stumbled across her social media profile.  Do I follow?  Sounds paranoid I know, maybe bc I am, but the last few times we’ve interacted you could feel the tension.  Ugh.  Hate myself.  I’m horrible.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 19, 2018)

*Burns sage in the chat*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> *Burns sage in the chat*


I’m sexually confused not possessed


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m sexually confused not possessed


I'm burning sage to heal your straightness.

In all seriousness I think you should. Because as they say, you miss 100% of the shots you don't take.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 19, 2018)

We’re both chicks lol.  I’m confident in my feelings and I definitely don’t want anything sexual to do with her on the grounds that we’re both spoken for, I’m just saying the tension is uncomfortable lol but I don’t wanna come off too strong.  My profile is also basically my sona plus a bunch of ironically communist bullshit so she probably has no idea who I even am but whAT IF SHE FOUND OUT


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 19, 2018)

It’s not a furry forum until this arrives


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> We’re both chicks lol.  I’m confident in my feelings and I definitely don’t want anything sexual to do with her on the grounds that we’re both spoken for, I’m just saying the tension is uncomfortable lol but I don’t wanna come off too strong.  My profile is also basically my sona plus a bunch of ironically communist bullshit so she probably has no idea who I even am but whAT IF SHE FOUND OUT



Did you consider introducing yourself to her on the site? I mean, it breaks the tension to say the least. If not, you can just err stalk her silently.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 19, 2018)

Eh.  Can’t DM her it seems.  She was also, again, my health and PE teacher lol and my sona has bad cannabis problems


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

typing in here to lure my boyfriend away from the other topics so he doesn't turn them into a chatroom


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

sure, what you wanna talk about?


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

i don't really have a plan. i'm just tying to stop you from spamming every topic i post in.

give me a break. geez.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

but i wanna spend time with you


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

you've been pestering me since wednesday.
i need room to take a breath.

i don't hate you or anything but could you just chill out a bit.
i've known you since the 90's. i'm not going anywhere.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

i just love you so much.
i'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

whatever happens out of this, i wish you best, i really do, but gods dammit you're stifling.

i can't spend all day every day just talking to you.
i gave you a slot of time i can talk with you every day, that's enough.

if i'm not actively trying to chat with you it's because i don't want to chat with you.
you don't need to follow me around everywhere i go.

look, i don't hate you but could you just find another way to entertain yourself until we eventually do chat.
i'm an introvert. that's why i don't have a relationship in real life.

the point is that i can take a break from it if it's too much to handle.
that's why you shouldn't latch onto every social network i'm on to try and make conversation with me.

don't ruin the friendliness we have okay?
you're much nicer to talk to when you're not paranoid.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

you can't just switch me off when you like. I'm not a PC.

like it or not you've got a relationship in real life right now.

i have needs too and you're just being selfish.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

i can't handle it.
i'm not being selfish honestly.

there's only so much i can handle, i'm doing my best.

you have to admit you've been pretty intense this week.
you're not your normal self and i'm not well either.

i really don't want to ruin this thing and that's the reason why i have to take a break or i'm gonna say or do something i really don't want to.
i don't like you any less. i don't treat you like a tool. i've just hit my limit and i need to let off steam before i blow my top.

i'm okay with you fancying me. that's not the problem.
the problem is that you're extra paranoid right now and i'm using everything that's in me to stop everything going to hell.

i can't be this nice all the time. i need time to detoxify.
i need to recharge my batteries. get some air.

you'll be completely fine in a few days. all i'm asking is that you wait.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

fine.

i'm gonna tell everyone about what you said.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

whatever, just stop following me around like puppy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 19, 2018)

Afternoon, y'all.

What's crackin'?


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon, y'all.
> 
> What's crackin'?



drama. just look at the last few posts before yours


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 19, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> drama. just look at the last few posts before yours


Easy solution for you: Take it to DM's?


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN TRYING TO DO!


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 19, 2018)

That wasn't awkward at all.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyways, I got up about an hour ago and had a nice walk. Really got me energized for today. How about everybody else, how has your day been so far?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 19, 2018)

Day's been pretty good so far. Woke up, took a walk, ate breakfast and I'm just chilling on Discord and with Youtube.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Was no one else amazed by that exchange? 3: That was one of the best things I've ever seen on this site.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Was no one else amazed by that exchange? 3: That was one of the best things I've ever seen on this site.



A little like Okami and Bhutrflai, only significantly more angsty! Hope they can work things out...


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Not sure if it's actually 2 people. If it were, I'd give anything for their ability to work things out with my partner in like, under a minute.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Not sure if it's actually 2 people. If it were, I'd give anything for their ability to work things out with my partner in like, under a minute.



Intriguing, either way.  My wife and I do some couply stuff on Discord servers, but it's mostly limited to innuendo and bickering about snoring...


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Massan!!





Otterfur @ work? :3


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2018)

Hmm, maybe! Does he come across as ottery in person?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

First time I seen him. But who has a plush otter on their bag? Very suspect.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

W h y  a m  I  u p  t h i s  e a r l y


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 19, 2018)

So glad my wife wants nothing to do with this fandom lol


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So glad my wife wants nothing to do with this fandom lol


Then she'd see how totally awkward you are. _Valley girl scoffs at you_


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Then she'd see how totally awkward you are. _Valley girl scoffs at you_


Like gag me with a spoon I am _shuuuuuure_


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 19, 2018)

*Saw this family shitter at the fair



 *


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 19, 2018)

Playing They Are Billions, but every fucking game there's that ONE zombie fucking every up everything. :V


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 19, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> *Saw this family shitter at the fair
> View attachment 37825 *


I barely can stand them alone, what sick monster invented this?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> *Saw this family shitter at the fair
> View attachment 37825 *


wo


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2018)

It makes sense, if you have toddlers who need some help, or a baby to change.  Usually people end up using the disabled accessible ones for that, and disabled people end up queuing more than they should really have to as a result.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Should I ask if my crush can come over to hang out?
I wanna play mario kart with him i'm bored ;-;


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It makes sense, if you have toddlers who need some help, or a baby to change.  Usually people end up using the disabled accessible ones for that, and disabled people end up queuing more than they should really have to as a result.


That’s a good point


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm in my dorm room chatting with my roommate now. Thankfully I got all my stuff in. The room is really small but the guy I am bunking with is pretty cool. I have an easy the next couple of days now until classes start. He's also a wildlife biology major


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm in my dorm room chatting with my roommate now. Thankfully I got all my stuff in. The room is really small but the guy I am bunking with is pretty cool. I have an easy the next couple of days now until classes start. He's also a wildlife biology major



Does he know you're a dragon yet?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Does he know you're a dragon yet?


He is completely oblivious ( ≖ ͜ʖ≖)


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Ya'll

My crush asked for my hoodie
And then told me it smells like my cologne and he loves it

Oh my god i'm on a heartbeat high rn


----------



## yrbys (Aug 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya'll
> 
> My crush asked for my hoodie
> And then told me it smells like my cologne and he loves it
> ...


Time to make a move.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

yrbys said:


> Time to make a move.


Which move would that be?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He is completely oblivious ( ≖ ͜ʖ≖)


He's not a very good biologist, then.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Which move would that be?


The move where you steal him back from his girlfriend.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 19, 2018)

Polyamory??


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> He's not a very good biologist, then.



That'll be why he's studying.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> The move where you steal him back from his girlfriend.


He dosen't have a girlfriend
He's hella into me actually


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Polyamory??


I'm not one to share my food


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Wait I thought he was smooching someone else in front of you... 3:


----------



## yrbys (Aug 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> He dosen't have a girlfriend
> He's hella into me actually
> 
> I'm not one to share my food


Ask him out on a date.  Don't be forever alone like me.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Update on the crush thing: He made out with my friend while he was _talking _ to me.
> emphasizing 'talking' is important


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 19, 2018)

Die a virgin, it's much simpler -Asexual Manifesto


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Should I ask if my crush can come over to hang out?
> I wanna play mario kart with him i'm bored ;-;


*Why not*


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes he did kiss someone 
But they aren't a thing. He pressured himself into it because shes suicidal.
He likes me, but we aren't exclusively dating.

We flirt and he says we'll date in the future.
Also NO


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Maybe after I go grocery shopping I can invite him over and i'll make him dinner and we'll play mario kart snes together and eat ice cream...


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Well make cuddlies at him or something. You honestly think he wouldn't?? 3:<


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Well make cuddlies at him or something. You honestly think he wouldn't?? 3:<


He says he wants to be my little spoon ;3


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

<3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 19, 2018)

_~~Grumble Grumble Kids these days~~_
Kidding. Good Luck, Dear o/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 19, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Anyways, I got up about an hour ago and had a nice walk. Really got me energized for today. How about everybody else, *how has your day been so far?*



Just got back from church, had a nice... fast... run there and back on my Apocalypse.  Power cranked to the max.  I feel refreshed.



KiaraTC said:


> Which move would that be?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 19, 2018)

Breaking the silence with a meme




K


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Why do men refer to inanimate objects as "she"?


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

i feel the answer to that question Dong can only cause offense


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm back. How has everyone been?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> He's not a very good biologist, then.


That's freshmen for you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> That'll be why he's studying.


He's my study buddy uwu


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Breaking the silence with a meme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's me when I am trying to carefully turn the dial on my lock.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Nu wan sae hei tu @Stadt ...

Hai Stadt!


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

My laptop is still broken and I forgot that getting online with phones is a thing. That's where I've been. Also, time goes by fast when you're old.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Old? Who's old? NO ONE'S OLD!! SHUTUP!

That was uncalled for. I'm sorry. Some would consider _this sheep_ old. The kids namely.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2018)

Your not old, Dongding. You're in your thirties for goodness sake.


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2018)

Stadt said:


> My laptop is still broken and I forgot that getting online with phones is a thing. That's where I've been. Also, time goes by fast when you're old.



Hey there, nice to see you again! Arg, my computer is also on its last legs, and though I do post from my phone, it's not very fun. Phone posting is best suited to angry orange men with small fingers, on Twitter, from what I have gathered.

~

Oddly lethargic here...ran some errands, and took a nap in which I had the strangest dreams: one of having a college writing class in which I had to come up with an Otter fursona/character, setting and back-story, and write 20 pages in a single night. @Massan Otter is in the same class, and also struggling. The assignment seems daunting.

And so I come up with my character, Swift Otter, fastest otter in the Rhine River, where he lives, the steep banks covered in terraced vineyards. He's a fast otter, but not too smart and develops a crush on Mystic Otter, this otter who knows the way of all the word's rivers, even the coldest and darkest points, and he is agile and full of life, and we dive down, into the dark depths, and form this bond there, and my body and mind are fully relaxed at ease and there seems no need to come back to the surface; I could stay down there, with him, forever, and yet, we go back, to help the ones who run the vineyards to chill their wine, in large barrels, in the cool waters, and all the while I am wondering: Do otters live in the Rhine river?


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 19, 2018)

I don't remember did I already show you all my favorite guitar


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> I don't remember did I already show you all my favorite guitar
> View attachment 37845


Looks a lot like my brothers.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Looks a lot like my brothers.


Found her at a pawn shop awhile back. Sounds like heaven


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2018)

I think there must be otters in the Rhine somewhere; we range across most of Europe.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh yeah, and favourite guitars; my old Kalamazoo archtop from the '30s.


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I think there must be otters in the Rhine somewhere; we range across most of Europe.



That's good! I was worried I'd get a lower grade, in the dream, if that part was off.

Also, as I recall in the dream, even though you _were_ an otter, you handed in a blank paper, unable to come up with a story, for some reason. Maybe this implies you got a free pass, already _being_ an otter.

The one part where were both in the dream at the same point, was in class, and also, rolling the wine barrels in the cool river water, with other otters, to chill them, and then, rolling them back to the banks, for the villagers.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

I really want to take some kind of Fursona 101 class now.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's my study buddy uwu


_*-Convert him.-*_


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 19, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Oh yeah, and favourite guitars; my old Kalamazoo archtop from the '30s.
> View attachment 37846


That is beautiful!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 19, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> _*-Convert him.-*_


Spoken like a true furry :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 19, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> _*-Convert him.-*_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 19, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Are you even a furry garth? :V
I heard you're just a werewolf otaku


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

Werewolves are just part-time furries


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Remember the crush I was talking about?
Little Luna: My crush


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh. My. GOSH!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 19, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Werewolves are just part-time furries


Monthly Furries.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

@KiaraTC congrats, playa


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Stadt said:


> @KiaraTC congrats, playa


Playa? I've been chasing the same person for a year


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Monthly Furries.



*insert period joke here*


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Playa? I've been chasing the same person for a year



That just means you're dedicated to the craft


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

*-convert him-*


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That just means you're dedicated to the craft


I'm dedicated to who I love
And god damnit I love him so god damn much


Dongding said:


> *-convert him-*


What


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Maek. heem. Furray.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

Saw this pic randomly on Facebook and it's pretty much my sona, so I'm happy.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

ew


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> ew



Ewe


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Where? <3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Where? <3


Oh, yewe 0w0

@Stadt Nice, Post furry :u


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 19, 2018)

-Make everyone furry-


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Maek. heem. Furray.


No
He's too pure uwu
Jk but no


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> No
> He's too pure uwu
> Jk but no



The pure ones are the easiest to convert, but I understand wanting to keep loved ones from this fandom.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Stadt said:


> The pure ones are the easiest to convert, but I understand wanting to keep loved ones from this fandom.


Yep


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

But does he know that you're a furry?


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

Stadt said:


> But does he know that you're a furry?


Yes


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes



Braver than me.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

hearing about people indoctrinating or coming out of the closet about being furry confuses me.
I've been a furry since 1989 technically so i never really had this problem.
I co-founded some of the earliest furry websites at the start of the 90's so seeing all you guys think of it like a religion is weird.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

Not so much a religion to me as it is something that would be too hard to explain. It's not a part of my identity enough where I would ever need to bring it offline, so there is no reason to let it be known. I'm not ashamed of myself, but of other parts of the fandom that I would prefer not to be associated with.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh man I just mistakenly wrote _you're_ instead of _your_...

*Throws self off the edge of a cliff.*


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Oh man I just mistakenly wrote _you're_ instead of _your_...
> 
> *Throws self off the edge of a cliff.*



don't worry, your caprine. you'll probably bounce and grip the cliff and climb up again


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

But I'm fat...


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> But I'm fat...



then maybe you'll wobble like jello and absorb the impact


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Listen I got caught by a branch halfway down. I'm perfectly fine. I'm just sort of sad now because there was this nest with some eggs in it and I got hungry and ate them and now I'm actually more hungry than I was before I ate them and I'm not sure how I'll get down from here.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Listen I got caught by a branch halfway down. I'm perfectly fine. I'm just sort of sad now because there was this nest with some eggs in it and I got hungry and ate them and now I'm actually more hungry than I was before I ate them and I'm not sure how I'll get down from here.



have you been reading my Sammu fanfics because that's pretty much what happens in one of them.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> have you been reading my Sammu fanfics because that's pretty much what happens in one of them.



i think that scenario has been played out quite a lot


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

can i just chat here about anything?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

Mhm


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

My parinoia: Someone will kill you
Me: BITCH I HOPE THE FUCK YOU DO


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> can i just chat here about anything?



try not to break the forum rules though and don't spam


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

how exactly do bisexuals work?

my boyfriend's bisexual.
makes me worry about literally everyone who talks to them.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 19, 2018)

SWISS FUCKING CHEESE


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> SWISS FUCKING CHEESE



 is it just me or does anyone else like like to stick their finger in the holes?


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> SWISS FUCKING CHEESE


Yes


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> how exactly do bisexuals work?
> 
> my boyfriend's bisexual.
> makes me worry about literally everyone who talks to them.



that's not because i'm bisexual. it's because you're paranoid.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> SWISS FUCKING CHEESE



i don't like swiss cheese or edam.
tastes like plastic to me


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i don't like swiss cheese or edam.
> tastes like plastic to me



well you're screwed as a vegan then


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 20, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> well you're screwed as a vegan then



THEY JUST CAN'T GET PIZZA RIGHT!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 20, 2018)

Leaving this here with no context


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 20, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> how exactly do bisexuals work?
> 
> my boyfriend's bisexual.
> makes me worry about literally everyone who talks to them.



It doesn't mean you must be involved with a man and a woman at any given time, just that your attraction can go either way, and it's not like everyone acts on it every time they find a person attractive. So a bi partner is no more likely to take off with someone than a straight one, I'd say.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 20, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> That is beautiful!



Ah, I love it.  It has the chunkiest neck I've ever seen, and a very characterful sound - not much bass but really strident in the midrange.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 20, 2018)

Ya'll I wanna order breadsticks to my school should I


----------



## Dongding (Aug 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Leaving this here with no context


Me too...


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 20, 2018)

HEY GUYS I MADE A MOVE
And it ended with me and my crush kinda cuddling uwu


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 20, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> HEY GUYS I MADE A MOVE
> And it ended with me and my crush kinda cuddling uwu


----------



## Dongding (Aug 20, 2018)

Cuddles... are the best.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 20, 2018)

For real tho, cuddles are my fav. My bf loves to cuddle and watch anime. My ex never wanted to cuddle, so I feel like I'm experiencing it for the first time.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 20, 2018)

@Stadt


----------



## Loffi (Aug 20, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> @Stadt
> View attachment 37961





Loooove


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 20, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Loooove


Thanks 
I drew it christmas 2017


----------



## Dongding (Aug 20, 2018)

s'good


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 20, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> *Saw this family shitter at the fair
> View attachment 37825 *


I fucking love u dude your posts have me howling 

You don’t live in eastern Kentucky do you?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 20, 2018)

Work was !fun! because my coworker can't realize that their break won't be on the dot on time, and threw a code when I asked them to be more discrete about paging for breaks than; "NAME I'm ready for my 30." when she has a line.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 20, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 37929



is that meant to be them cuddling or was simba reading that post online during an important moment and was like heeeeeeey...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 20, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> is that meant to be them cuddling or was simba reading that post online during an important moment and was like heeeeeeey...


The amount of Innuendo in the Lion King still surprises me to be honest.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 20, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My parinoia: Someone will kill you
> Me: BITCH I HOPE THE FUCK YOU DO


Ok but why is this literally me


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Leaving this here with no context


Beautiful.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I fucking love u dude your posts have me howling
> 
> You don’t live in eastern Kentucky do you?


No. I hear there's no jobs there.
I live in this magical state that freezes over in winter then turns into a swamp in the summer


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

So I’m definitely gonna have my doctor take me off of these meds.  I keep twitching and it wakes my wife, so I always have to sleep on the couch.  I haven’t slept in my own bed in months.  And they don’t work anymore.  At all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So I’m definitely gonna have my doctor take me off of these meds.  I keep twitching and it wakes my wife, so I always have to sleep on the couch.  I haven’t slept in my own bed in months.  And they don’t work anymore.  At all.


Should definitely do that, Bear. If the meds aren't doing what they are supposed to do, stop taking them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 21, 2018)

Woke up to 97.9kg this morning. Progress! OwO


----------



## Black Burn (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey hey hey, It's me, a guy that writes almost nothing here but when he is really hored he gets back for a while


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

I was misgendered today and I don't know how to feel


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I was misgendered today and I don't know how to feel


Recommendation: Don't fret over it. It's going to happen more. Better to ignore it and move on than let it get to you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2018)

I haven't had someone block me in awhile, maybe I need to work on that.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 21, 2018)

I got home from a trip to the uk last night and like woke up at three in the morning... so... tired


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2018)

Fuck, I'm out of booze. x.x


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2018)

I wonder how much caffeine it would take before it would actually start to affect or kill me? 

This tolerance I have towards it is killing me.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

I wanna eat cuz' I'm hungry but I'm lazy and don't want to expend effort dressing a hot dog...

3':


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I wanna eat cuz' I'm hungry but I'm lazy *and don't want to expend effort dressing a hot dog*...
> 
> 3':


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I haven't had someone block me in awhile, maybe I need to work on that.


Obliged


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I wonder how much caffeine it would take before it would actually start to affect or kill me?
> 
> This tolerance I have towards it is killing me.


I don't remember the exact number, but basically the amount of caffeinated drinks you would need to drink to kill yourself from the chemical side effects is so high that you'd die of bladder related problems LONG before it ever happened.
Unless you're insane enough to eat/snort pure Caffeine, that'd kill you pretty damn quickly.

Edit: www.standard.net: Lethal doses of caffeine drinks explained


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> ...


Mine just looked like this...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mine just looked like this...



Uh... dude.. you might want to get that checked out... i'm no doctor panda... but i think thats viral...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Obliged


No, don't, I actually like you.


Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I don't remember the exact number, but basically the amount of caffeinated drinks you would need to drink to kill yourself from the chemical side effects is so high that you'd die of bladder related problems LONG before it ever happened.
> Unless you're insane enough to eat/snort pure Caffeine, that'd kill you pretty damn quickly.
> 
> Edit: www.standard.net: Lethal doses of caffeine drinks explained


Snorting caffeine? 

Now there's a thought!



Dongding said:


> Mine just looked like this...


Please tell me that's not cheese?


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mine just looked like this...



Could be worse!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Could be worse!
> 
> View attachment 38021


Looks better than school food tbh


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mine just looked like this...


What's next? Peanut butter? XD


----------



## Simo (Aug 21, 2018)

Here's one @Dongding would like!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Marcl (Aug 21, 2018)

What are you guys doing to those hot dogs?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 21, 2018)

Marcl said:


> What are you guys doing to those hot dogs?



Food fight...?


----------



## Marcl (Aug 21, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Food fight...?


It would be better a fight in which you move your food like chess pieces


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Could be worse!
> 
> View attachment 38021


Dats Ghey.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

Simo... *ulp*... ffs not here t-too... *urp*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

helloooo everyone!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

I AM SUCH AN ASSHOLE

I JUST REALIZED

IM SO SORRY


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

I HAD NO IDEA STEFAN HAD PASSED IM SUCH A CUNT


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I was misgendered today and I don't know how to feel


If it’s intentional, you have every right to feel hurt and angry.  But sometimes for some people it’s an honest mistake.  My coworker gets misgendered with some regularity, and while yes it does suck, she knows they don’t know any better and she doesn’t hold it against them


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

I just walked three miles to my house from band practice.

My crush was my ride home, and he was gonna give me his hoodie, but someone showed me some text messages they shared.
He never loved me. He never liked me. The hugs were a lie.

Everything was a lie. Ever "I love you", Every complement, every word of it.

It was all fake.

I walked home for an hour. I got bitten by something six times. 

I didn't care.

When I got home I broke.

He never loved me.

It was fake.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just walked three miles to my house from band practice.
> 
> My crush was my ride home, and he was gonna give me his hoodie, but someone showed me some text messages they shared.
> He never loved me. He never liked me. The hugs were a lie.
> ...


Oh wow.. That sounds horrible tho i understand you very well.. 
*hugs* it must hurt , if he did that it means he doesnt deserve you , he doesnt deserve you time friend


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh wow.. That sounds horrible tho i understand you very well..
> *hugs* it must hurt , if he did that it means he doesnt deserve you , he doesnt deserve you time friend


Seven months
No a year.

Wasted.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

3:


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Seven months
> No a year.
> 
> Wasted.


I dont doubt it , i went a similar route as you.. Tho i went 6 months through someone i loved , and it was such a wastw as it ended horrible..

Its hard to deal with something like this.. Something you have gotten your hopes up and then end like this..
*hugs tight*


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

That sucks Kiara. Just take stuff a day at a time and keep yourself busy with things you enjoy.

Maybe eat some ice cream...


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

Right now i'd rather go with some whisky.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

I completly agree with you.. Its gonna be a slow process tho you will get it eventually kiara , if you need anything im always open to chat any time


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah Sora has been dealing with something similar. He seems a lot better these days which is good. :3 I hope everything is well.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just walked three miles to my house from band practice.
> 
> My crush was my ride home, and he was gonna give me his hoodie, but someone showed me some text messages they shared.
> He never loved me. He never liked me. The hugs were a lie.
> ...


You’re so incredibly young.  I’m very sorry to tell you that this is likely not your first heartbreak you’ll ever have.  Because there’s SO MANY MORE DICKHEADS OUT THERE AND NONE OF THEM DESERVE UR TIME OKAY


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Right now i'd rather go with some whisky.


No no no whiskey is fucking nasty.  Stuff your face with fruit gushers and odd Mountain Dew flavors, and binge on your favorite video game. I promise you it helps


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah Sora has been dealing with something similar. He seems a lot better these days which is good. :3 I hope everything is well.


Haha yeah.. I have been struggling quite alot with that but im trying my very best to not give in to it! But i have to say that good friends like you helps alot with this :3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

You kids

You will learn

People fucking suck and are terrible.  You’ll learn to spot bullshit more quickly every time.  And you will become the person you’re meant to be for it.  And then you’ll meet someone who hates all the same people you do, and life from then on is mostly making fun of them together


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You’re so incredibly young.  I’m very sorry to tell you that this is likely not your first heartbreak you’ll ever have.  Because there’s SO MANY MORE DICKHEADS OUT THERE AND NONE OF THEM DESERVE UR TIME OKAY


This is the fourth.
My last relationship (One year ago) Ended in sexual assault and a court case.


HeartlessSora said:


> I completly agree with you.. Its gonna be a slow process tho you will get it eventually kiara , if you need anything im always open to chat any time


Will do.


WithMyBearHands said:


> You kids
> 
> You will learn
> 
> People fucking suck and are terrible.  You’ll learn to spot bullshit more quickly every time.  And you will become the person you’re meant to be for it.  And then you’ll meet someone who hates all the same people you do, and life from then on is mostly making fun of them together


I just burned some love notes and drawings and poems.
I'm gonna go do some other teenage things to mourn like eat ice cream out of the container, make out with other people, play video games, and complain about Zander. I'm also gonna cry and burn my fingertips a little by accident ouch


----------



## yrbys (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> People fucking suck and are terrible.



Amen to that.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You kids
> 
> You will learn
> 
> People fucking suck and are terrible.  You’ll learn to spot bullshit more quickly every time.  And you will become the person you’re meant to be for it.  And then you’ll meet someone who hates all the same people you do, and life from then on is mostly making fun of them together


Yeah i know very very well how human race is shitty in general , its hard to find ppl that are actually good ppl in this dying world , so yeah being young or not , everyone finds those ppl sadly..


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

Tell em all to eat your entire ass and do your thing.  Srsly do whatever the fuck you want, and you’ll have a better chance of meeting people who like that too



Spoiler



Like napalm?  Maybe you and some dashing young fellow will cross paths at the same gas station one day reaching for the same stacks of styrofoam cups


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm gonna go take a shower so I can blow my nose on my hands and wash it off


Plus I just walked three miles so i'm smelly


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Tell em all to eat your entire ass and do your thing.  Srsly do whatever the fuck you want, and you’ll have a better chance of meeting people who like that too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eating ass is nasty
Aim for something a little more salty there amirite





Nailed it


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm gonna go take a shower so I can blow my nose on my hands and wash it off


See I knew it we all do it


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

for me it only happend once and to be honest im not really looking forward for another love encounter , the fear that it might happen again its horrible
tho i really hope you can over come it as soon as possible :3


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

Here’s a scary reality 



Spoiler



youll either dump or marry anyone you date


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> for me it only happend once and to be honest im not really looking forward for another love encounter , the fear that it might happen again its horrible
> tho i really hope you can over come it as soon as possible :3


Trust me most of em aren’t worth the trouble.  But you gotta be willing to stick with all the dick pics on Omegle to find your late night stoner buddy


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Trust me most of em aren’t worth the trouble.  But you gotta be willing to stick with all the dick pics on Omegle to find your late night stoner buddy


hahaha thanks for the idea i guess


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> This is the fourth.
> My last relationship (One year ago) Ended in sexual assault and a court case.
> 
> Will do.
> ...


Kiara, sorry to hear the crush was a fucking dick!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

It’s one of the steps for how to be a person.

Understand that love is a vulnerability, but not a weakness.  Love is the volunteer in you that steps forward with fist raised without needing to be rewarded.  Don’t ever let anyone make you believe it’s a weakness.

(Some of that may have been snipped  from a certain poem by a certain shane koyczan)


----------



## yrbys (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm 30 and with each year I'm beginning to think I'll never find anyone.  Internet flings always end up badly.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

yrbys said:


> I'm 30 and with each year I'm beginning to think I'll never find anyone.  Internet flings always end up badly.


internet can be quite the thing to even try to find anyone , usually are liers... at least for me , most people are jerks , take your time with it , love is fucking difficult to find! trust me , i know that aswell


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> You kids
> 
> You will learn
> 
> People fucking suck and are terrible.  You’ll learn to spot bullshit more quickly every time.  And you will become the person you’re meant to be for it.  And then you’ll meet someone who hates all the same people you do, and life from then on is mostly making fun of them together


rry tru. dis


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

I figured out why my weed disappears so quickly.

I started smoking at work lololol were honestly so fucking dead it doesn’t matter


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

So my step dad took my phone away cuz I said "I wanna fucking die" to someone


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So my step dad took my phone away cuz I said "I wanna fucking die" to someone


the fuck!? thats a stupid move to be honest!


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> the fuck!? thats a stupid move to be honest!


Today has gotten progressively worse...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Today has gotten progressively worse...


I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so bad. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 21, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> the fuck!? thats a stupid move to be honest!


Unfortunately a lot of parents think like that...


KiaraTC said:


> Today has gotten progressively worse...


Hope everything gets better. =/​


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

I feel like my whole life ended today


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Unfortunately a lot of parents think like that...
> 
> Hope everything gets better. =/​


i hate when parents do this and think that they are helping in any way


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I feel like my whole life ended today


fucking hell.. im completly understand your pain , trust me , tho i dont have parents like that , i have parents that couldnt care less about me so yeah 
i really hope things get better , its so shitty that things like this happen!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I feel like my whole life ended today


Any idea given on when you'll get your phone back?


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Any idea given on when you'll get your phone back?


Never.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> fucking hell.. im completly understand your pain , trust me , tho i dont have parents like that , i have parents that couldnt care less about me so yeah
> i really hope things get better , its so shitty that things like this happen!


I wanna go to sleep and wake up and start the last few years over again


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I wanna go to sleep and wake up and start the last few years over again


thats a wish i want it to happen with me aswell , to the point that i never met that special person to me , i wish i could do things different


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

I wanna wake up and be a diffrent person... I wanna wake up and not be yelled at for how I feel. I wanna wake up and not be called mentally ill by my own mother for being trans. I wanna wake up and start over. I wanna wake up, and not feel like this.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I wanna wake up and be a diffrent person... I wanna wake up and not be yelled at for how I feel. I wanna wake up and not be called mentally ill by my own mother for being trans. I wanna wake up and start over. I wanna wake up, and not feel like this.


i fucking relate that so much! tho being homosexual its like everyone here wants to kill me , geez i just want people to accept who i am!
wanting to wake up in a different world where ppl arent as shitty , its amazing how people are fucking toxic in this world


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I wanna wake up and be a different person... I wanna wake up and not be yelled at for how I feel. I wanna wake up and not be called mentally ill by my own mother for being trans. I wanna wake up and start over. I wanna wake up, and not feel like this.


I certainly hope things improve, nobody deserves to be treated like that.
There's not really anything that can be said that will make it better.
But what I can say is, keep keeping on.
It can take a while, but things improve. And these experiences can be used later on, to help others going through the same situation, to show them not everyone is like that and that they are cared for.​


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I certainly hope things improve, nobody deserves to be treated like that.
> There's not really anything that can be said that will make it better.
> But what I can say is, keep keeping on.
> It can take a while, but things improve. And these experiences can be used later on, to help others going through the same situation, to show them not everyone is like that and that they are cared for.​


I'm moving back in with my dad.
It might not be THAT soon, but I will.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So my step dad took my phone away cuz I said "I wanna fucking die" to someone


He should be making sure you’re okay and getting the support you need, not confiscating things to keep you in touch with other support systems


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah the phone thing was a little much... I hate shit like that. It just builds animosity. A more appropriate response would be to at least act like he cared and try to console you.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> He should be making sure you’re okay and getting the support you need, not confiscating things to keep you in touch with other support systems


He beat my ass with a ruler and got the cops called two weeks ago so thats fun


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm moving back in with my dad.
> It might not be THAT soon, but I will.


Living with him will be a better situation?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

Sounds like it... Be hard to be worse then someone who attacks you.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> He beat my ass with a ruler and got the cops called two weeks ago so thats fun


Okay so I’m all for punishing your kids but you’re 15 and that’s waaaay too old.  But step parents don’t have the right to lay their hand on someone else’s child.  EVER.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm moving back in with my dad.
> It might not be THAT soon, but I will.


Good idea.  I’m glad you have that option.  I didn’t when I was your age and going through the same shit.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Living with him will be a better situation?


Yes. My step mom was an emo kid back in the day
I'm an emo kid now
Their relationship is perfect!
They have a healthy relationship and the only arguments there are between my siblings when someone stole someone else's pants and if something is spelled right


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

But if it helps you can get a burner phone at Walmart for pretty cheap 

$200 gets you an iPhone 6


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Good idea.  I’m glad you have that option.  I didn’t when I was your age and going through the same shit.


I've been asking to for years


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes. My step mom was an emo kid back in the day
> I'm an emo kid now
> Their relationship is perfect!
> They have a healthy relationship and the only arguments there are between my siblings when someone stole someone else's pants and if something is spelled right


Do you think Gomez and Morticia Addams when you see them lol


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> He beat my ass with a ruler and got the cops called two weeks ago so thats fun


i dont even know what to say about this..


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes. My step mom was an emo kid back in the day
> I'm an emo kid now
> Their relationship is perfect!
> They have a healthy relationship and the only arguments there are between my siblings when someone stole someone else's pants and if something is spelled right


That's good. =)
Any of when this can happen? How far would this move you from your current area?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've been asking to for years


It makes a huge difference when the other parent has a spouse and stable household.  That’s why it didn’t work out for me, but I really hope it does for you.  I hope you can stay out of that toxicity


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

That sounds awesome. You should call from a payphone or something and get them to pick you up if that's possible.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> But if it helps you can get a burner phone at Walmart for pretty cheap
> 
> $200 gets you an iPhone 6


Oh hell no
I have one dollar and ten cents


WithMyBearHands said:


> Do you think Gomez and Morticia Addams when you see them lol


No


HeartlessSora said:


> i dont even know what to say about this..


I still have bruises 


WarriorWhispers said:


> That's good. =)
> Any of when this can happen? How far would this move you from your current area?


About an hour and thirty mins away. Not too bad


----------



## yrbys (Aug 21, 2018)

I wish I could move out, but I can't afford to with my current student loan debt.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

IIRC a cheap smart phone costs like $20, flip phones are even cheaper, and $30 gets you a month of minutes and texts.  But for now you’d be better off borrowing someone else’s.  Only a heartless bastard would say no to a kid with home life struggles.



yrbys said:


> I wish I could move out, but I can't afford to with my current student loan debt.



That’s how the fuckers get ya.  Thought about going to school but I think I’ll just try to fit into a trade job instead


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> About an hour and thirty mins away. Not too bad


Just try to keep your head up for now.
And if you need to talk, it looks like a large portion are willing to do so. =]


----------



## yrbys (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> IIRC a cheap smart phone costs like $20, flip phones are even cheaper, and $30 gets you a month of minutes and texts.  But for now you’d be better off borrowing someone else’s.  Only a heartless bastard would say no to a kid with home life struggles.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s how the fuckers get ya.  Thought about going to school but I think I’ll just try to fit into a trade job instead



Yeah, they don't tell you how much your monthly payments will be.

Anyone want to let me crash with them?


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> IIRC a cheap smart phone costs like $20, flip phones are even cheaper, and $30 gets you a month of minutes and texts.  But for now you’d be better off borrowing someone else’s.  Only a heartless bastard would say no to a kid with home life struggles.


I have a tablet and internet at my dad's house. I also have my own room, and we have two computers there. One's a beefy gaming pc.
Plus, They live in a small town, maybe a population of about 2,000 at most, so I can walk pretty much anywhere
And my step mom makes clothes for people and sells them (Seamstress)
She's also a photographer and a known emo
She takes me to pride and uses my male he/him pronouns and calls me Ian


WarriorWhispers said:


> Just try to keep your head up for now.
> And if you need to talk, it looks like a large portion are willing to do so. =]


Yes I will


yrbys said:


> Yeah, they don't tell you how much your monthly payments will be.
> 
> Anyone want to let me crash with them?


Lol I totally would adopt you as a roomate if I was like 25 and had my own place


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have a tablet and internet at my dad's house. I also...


You thinking of getting a hold of them? I don't know your situation or your dad's, but right now where you are doesn't sound like the greatest place to be.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

Even just a short stay.  Really focus (and I'm talking about writing a physical list on fucking paper) on points you'd like to get across to your mom, and how this is a healthier option unless she's willing to set your stepdad straight and change the way they parent you.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm talking to my step mom. I'm gonna say that where i'm at isn't where I can be my best version of me. My mental state will get better as will my life.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm talking to my step mom. I'm gonna say that where i'm at isn't where I can be my best version of me. My mental state will get better as will my life.


Your dad and stepmom sound like they really care about you.  I would suggest seriously talking with them about a more permanent situation.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Your dad and stepmom sound like they really care about you.  I would suggest seriously talking with them about a more permanent situation.


I know


----------



## yrbys (Aug 21, 2018)

I wish I had parents I could be close to.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

Don't let anything go. Take your time. Even compose a letter. Some people view it as weak not being able to say everything on their mind and overpower other people in conversation, but that's what lawyers do in court to prepare for a case when they're trying to get something really important across and can't afford to forget anything that would diminish the impact if not said. You need to be heard for 100% of your thoughts on the situation.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 22, 2018)

Let's have a round of applause for alcohol.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Right now i'd rather go with *some whisky*.



Several pages late, but accept this gift from my clan:








KiaraTC said:


> I feel like my whole life ended today


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 22, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts. What's up?


----------



## Asassinator (Aug 22, 2018)

Just finished school. so there's that. Any plans for the day?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 22, 2018)

Not really any plans per se. Tho there is shit going on, so will have to see how it develops. 

If push comes to shove, I might despite very reluctantly, have to ban people and purge my friends list. But I hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Not really any plans per se. Tho there is shit going on, so will have to see how it develops.
> 
> If push comes to shove, I might despite very reluctantly, have to ban people and purge my friends list. *But I hope it doesn't come to that.*



Indeed!  I'll be heading to bed soon... don't want to be woken up by the moanings and groanings of purged friends.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I wanna wake up and be a diffrent person... I wanna wake up and not be yelled at for how I feel. I wanna wake up and not be called mentally ill by my own mother for being trans. I wanna wake up and start over. *I wanna wake up, and not feel like this.*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 22, 2018)

@KiaraTC do you want me to see if my friends can point you in the direction of any resources?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 22, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Indeed!  I'll be heading to bed soon... don't want to be woken up by the moanings and groanings of purged friends.


Sometimes you need to take actions you utterly hate for the sanity and well-being of others and/or yourself.


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

Got up early to take the 7:00 AM train vs. the 7:15 or the 7:40 which have been late way too much...in fact all the trains are a mess here. Seems really early to me even if its 40 mins sooner. Wish the US would invest in brtter transit systems....they are so shitty for such a rich country. It gets stressfull...wears you down.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

Sleepy and considering sending fanmail like a frickin ghey 

But I don’t wanna cause anyone stress and I know she’s gonna try her damndest to respond, so.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Got up early to take the 7:00 AM train vs. the 7:15 or the 7:40 which have been late way too much...in fact all the trains are a mess here. Seems really early to me even if its 40 mins sooner. Wish the US would invest in brtter transit systems....they are so shitty for such a rich country. It gets stressfull...wears you down.


Even the bus systems are a joke.  We do not do things well.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 22, 2018)

It's pretty weird how everyone thinks US is some kind of wonderland where everyone is happy and rich
until you actually talk with the locals and it's just as shitty as everywhere else lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> It's pretty weird how everyone thinks US is some kind of wonderland where everyone is happy and rich
> until you actually talk with the locals and it's just as shitty as everywhere else lol


I think that about like every country tbh


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 22, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> It's pretty weird how everyone thinks US is some kind of wonderland where everyone is happy and rich
> until you actually talk with the locals and it's just as shitty as everywhere else lol


That's the cold mistress that is reality my friend.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh ya and has anyone had intercostal muscle tears before?


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 22, 2018)

let's all move to greenland or something


WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh ya and has anyone had intercostal muscle tears before?


oof, no, but that sounds terrible and painful


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> let's all move to greenland or something
> 
> oof, no, but that sounds terrible and painful


It’s like... right over my left rib cage and at first I was scared I had a tumor or broke them or something lol


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It’s like... right over my left rib cage and at first I was scared I had a tumor or broke them or something lol


hmm, fellow hypochondriac?
probably nothing to worry about, unless it lasts longer than a few days, but yeah I would be scared too


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> hmm, fellow hypochondriac?
> probably nothing to worry about, unless it lasts longer than a few days, but yeah I would be scared too


Nah.  I pulled it reaching for something a few weeks ago.  Online it says it could take up to two months to heal but I wanna speed up that process lol


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Nah.  I pulled it reaching for something a few weeks ago.  Online it says it could take up to two months to heal but I wanna speed up that process lol


Sheesh that's a long time o-o good luck, hopefully it will pass soon


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 22, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> It's pretty weird how everyone thinks US is some kind of wonderland where everyone is happy and rich
> until you actually talk with the locals and it's just as shitty as everywhere else lol


This reminds me of a rant from George Carlin about the American dream.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> Sheesh that's a long time o-o good luck, hopefully it will pass soon


My dumbass self probably deserves it, I still haven’t quit smoking ahaha


Mr. Fox said:


> This reminds me of a rant from George Carlin and the American dream.


Oh?  Which one?  Knowing Carlin, he did LOTS of rants about America lol


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> My dumbass self probably deserves it, I still haven’t quit smoking ahaha
> 
> Oh?  Which one?  Knowing Carlin, he did LOTS of rants about America lol



He was really amazing. I was lucky, and got to see him live, maybe 2003? Amazing show, and he was also in great shape, I thought: quite slim, energetic and wiry. During intermission, I have never seen so many people go out and smoke, at any other show, musical, or otherwise


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> He was really amazing. I was lucky, and got to see him live, maybe 2003? Amazing show, and he was also in great shape, I thought: quite slim, energetic and wiry. During intermission, I have never seen so many people go out and smoke, at any other show, musical, or otherwise


Yeah my dad saw him at his last show before he died.  Jealous of bothayall


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 22, 2018)

D e p r e s s i o n


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Yeah my dad saw him at his last show before he died.  Jealous of bothayall



Ah, yep, he was a great. My dad had his records, and as a kid, I used to love them...in the earlier ones, he doesn't swear, and it still works brilliantly. The '7 Words You Can't Say on Television' era changed all that!

But as an English major, I always loved how he looks at words, language, and expressions; he had a real knack for that.

Oddly, I have been trying to get up the nerve to try stand up comedy, and have been rehearsing some things...have read poetry many times, and I think having that sort of connection with an audience would be great, if one could achieve it. And so I've been keeping a notebook, to write down ideas for skits, ideas, segues, and pivot points...and practicing, reading on the phone to my dad and a few friends  Next, I gotta look at some of the open mic nights here and DC; the venue/crowd will also be one aspect, to consider...wish me luck! I really need something more social to do, being so extroverted, and there's certainly no fur-meets in this area, I can get to...so, I wanna try _something_.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, yep, he was a great. My dad had his records, and as a kid, I used to love them...in the earlier ones, he doesn't swear, and it still works brilliantly. The '7 Words You Can't Say on Television' era changed all that!
> 
> But as an English major, I always loved how he looks at words, language, and expressions; he had a real knack for that.
> 
> Oddly, I have been trying to get up the nerve to try stand up comedy, and have been rehearsing some things...have read poetry many times, and I think having that sort of connection with an audience would be great, if one could achieve it. And so I've been keeping a notebook, to write down ideas for skits, ideas, segues, and pivot points...and practicing, reading on the phone to my dad and a few friends  Next, I gotta look at some of the open mic nights here and DC; the venue/crowd will also be one aspect, to consider...wish me luck! I really need something more social to do, being so extroverted, and there's certainly no fur-meets in this area, I can get to...so, I wanna try _something_.


That sounds awesome, so have I actually.  Let me know what you can dig up yo


----------



## Dongding (Aug 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> D e p r e s s i o n


3:


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sometimes you need to take actions you utterly hate for the sanity and well-being of others and/or yourself.



Indeed, again.  Much better if you don't have to do so.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 22, 2018)

I drew a thing after about four years of not picking up a pencil


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 38105 I drew a thing after about four years of not picking up a pencil



Aw, it reminds me of Dr. Seuss!


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 22, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 38105 I drew a thing after about four years of not picking up a pencil


Oh cool. Yeah, starting over is kind of rough. Doesn't help that I'm on and off with art, it's like I'm restarting every time xD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 22, 2018)

@AvienWithFur Hey, you have a body now!
I ought to get off my butt and do something :'D




Naah..


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> @AvienWithFur Hey, you have a body now!
> I ought to get off my butt and do something :'D
> 
> 
> ...



And it appears the be an otter...


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 22, 2018)

Well, who wouldn't want to be an otter?  
I'm just back in from a gig tonight; Edinburgh is ridiculously full of people due to the festival, so it was pretty jumping for a Wednesday night!


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Well, who wouldn't want to be an otter?
> I'm just back in from a gig tonight; Edinburgh is ridiculously full of people due to the festival, so it was pretty jumping for a Wednesday night!



Are you going to fight, and mark your territory???? Hopefully you'll be friends


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Are you going to fight, and mark your territory???? Hopefully you'll be friends



I'm sure we can work things out without the need for marking!  It's nice to see another otter around.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 22, 2018)

We need more A.I here. Right now it's just me and @Telnac , and he never washes the dishes when it's his turn.


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm sure we can work things out without the need for marking!  It's nice to see another otter around.



Ah, I thought so.   Though I have seen some you tube videos of you guys being otterly aggressive!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 22, 2018)

"Bishan 5 are fearless!"


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 22, 2018)

I made blueberry shortcakes


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We need more A.I here. Right now it's just me and @Telnac , and he never washes the dishes when it's his turn.



There's @Some Moron . I mean, he's artificial, in being an orange rectangle. Oh...but wait...you said 'A.I' The "I" part might be a small problem, here...



KiaraTC said:


> I made blueberry shortcakes



Oh, those sound delicious!


----------



## Loffi (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey, how's it hanging here. My boyfriend is leaving for vacation with his family until next week, so I'll probably be on here a lot more.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, those sound delicious!


It was delicious


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Hey, how's it hanging here. My boyfriend is leaving for vacation with his family until next week, so I'll probably be on here a lot more.



Ah, while you're by yourself, we can keep you company! Has always been nice, to see you about, here.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 22, 2018)

Putting this meme here too so it can last longer


----------



## Loffi (Aug 22, 2018)

Glad to know I'm not too weird or annoying lol. Anywho, I'm checking on his dog while they're away and I plan on being a creeper and sleeping in his bed while he's gone lol.


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Glad to know I'm not too weird or annoying lol. Anywho, I'm checking on his dog while they're away and I plan on being a creeper and sleeping in his bed while he's gone lol.



Nah, not too weird at all! Plus, you username reminds me of Algernon Blackwood, who predates and was a key influence on H. P. Lovecraft, and if not for authors like him and Arthur Machen, we probably would not have such a thing, as H. P. Lovecraft.

And sleeping in your bf's bed is touching, not creepy! : ) Shows you miss him.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Glad to know I'm not too weird or annoying lol. Anywho, I'm checking on his dog while they're away and I plan on being a creeper and sleeping in his bed while he's gone lol.


_*Yes. Excellent plan, My furry menace.*_
_*Do it.*_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 23, 2018)

Beer and chocolate is God's gift upon the Earth, anyone who disagrees is a commie.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 23, 2018)

I had a dream that every time someone replied to your post on fA, they would show up in your house in a full fursuit, cite what the reply said, pat you on a head and disappear.
That was... something.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 23, 2018)

Just finished watching this, thought I would share:


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 23, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2018)

Rehearsing stand up comedy skits in bits and pieces, to friends onna phone, my folks....


Not to diminish the ugliness and danger of those 'protesters', chanting, "Jews will not replace us!" down in Virginia last year, but I did have this funny image in my mind. What sane Jew _literally_ would want to replace them? I had this image of two guys, walking down the street in NYC:

"Gee, Lou. Sometimes this city life gets to me. All the great shows, musicals, the times we hang out and talk about what's at The Guggenheim. I get restless. It almost seems like work. Sure, I have a successful medical practice, a condo in Miami, but I was thinking..."

"Yeah Norm. I feel the same way. I mean, sure, we go out to eat at nice places, but damn, all this guilt about what to eat with what and when. It gets as old as the same-old cases, year after year at the law firm. Maybe there is something to dressing up in silly outfits, carrying torches, and being unemployed while tweeting conspiracy theories from a trailer in Kentucky. You might just have a point there..."

OK, I don't mean to offend anyone, but when I kept thinking of if Jews as depicted in the typical, liberal east coast Norman Lear fashion were to'replace' them, it would be pretty silly. 

(don't mean to be political, just rehearsing comedy...if any of the Jewish faith or of a poor, disadvantaged class here, find this offensive...I mean no harm. Just to laugh.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Rehearsing stand up comedy skits in bits and pieces, to friends onna phone, my folks....
> 
> ...(don't mean to be political, just rehearsing comedy...if any of the Jewish faith or of a poor, disadvantaged class here, find this offensive...I mean no harm. *Just to laugh.*


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 23, 2018)

I suspect dabbling in stand-up will take you to some interesting places.  What's the scene for it like where you are - are there open mic type sessions around there?  Also, are you going to tell 'em about being a skunk with fox troubles?  That could be pretty distinctive!


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I wanna eat cuz' I'm hungry but I'm lazy and don't want to expend effort dressing a hot dog...
> 
> 3':



ever tried UNdressing a hotdog?
I wish my boyfriend would come over.

Also that sucks about your boyfriend Kiara.
Honestly i don't know how someone can keep that up for so long and not mean it.
Me and my boyfriend are always hating on each other and it still works.
Love can be pretty stupid and confusing sometimes.


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I suspect dabbling in stand-up will take you to some interesting places.  What's the scene for it like where you are - are there open mic type sessions around there?  Also, are you going to tell 'em about being a skunk with fox troubles?  That could be pretty distinctive!



Oh, yeah, lots of open mics. And fox troubles? Tell me when a fox ain't been nothin' but trouble! 

That's why we love 'em, though...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 23, 2018)

When in doubt, work for 2 and a half hours and get interrupted constantly during your break due to things in need of moving.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 23, 2018)

I have said the words "Suck my flaccid dick" way too many times this week


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 23, 2018)

Ugghh. Finally another break. Going to be dead  when I get home.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 23, 2018)

I could really go for some blueberry pancakes right now.. I wish I had some.. (but I don't).


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 23, 2018)

So I have this intense pain in my left rib cage just under my breast (and extending slightly around my side) and it hurts like a motherfucker every time I breathe, cough, sneeze, move... basically do anything but stand still.  Is that a fracture?  No bone movement or discoloration


----------



## Loffi (Aug 23, 2018)

That feel when you spill lasagna all over your clean bedspread.


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That feel when you spill lasagna all over your clean bedspread.



OMG, that sounds like a mess, but Lasagna sounds SO good right now! Busy week, so not a lotta time to cook/eat like usual...though I think I'm gonna go get some sushi, here.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> OMG, that sounds like a mess, but Lasagna sounds SO good right now! Busy week, so not a lotta time to cook/eat like usual...though I think I'm gonna go get some sushi, here.



You should. I'm usually busy too and my normal diet consists of fruit cups, yogurt, and granola bars. So I was pretty thrilled about mom making the lasagna. Luckily I was able to save most of it.

And sushi is always a good choice. If I decided to treat myself instead of brining lunch to work, that's what I get.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That feel when you spill lasagna all over your clean bedspread.


I’m really pissed that I can’t find that Christopher Titus skit where his stepdad throws lasagna all over him in bed.  Damn


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I’m really pissed that I can’t find that Christopher Titus skit where his stepdad throws lasagna all over him in bed.  Damn



Cold, or piping hot? OW!

Back from work, with take out sushi and groceries.  : ) It is amazing how exponentially heavy groceries get, the more blocks you carry them.


----------



## HellsBaby99 (Aug 23, 2018)

Sooo Hiii
I need some new friends for a few reasons
I need some friends to play ESO with
Friends that are into MLP
Friends that are around my age cause I'm like 23
and friends in general cause I'm very needy for social interaction


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> And *sushi* is always a good choice. If I decided to treat myself instead of brining lunch to work, that's what I get.



SUSHI
Yeah I had sushi yesterday...


----------



## Loffi (Aug 23, 2018)

Great. Now I'm hungry for sushi and it's 11pm. 



HellsBaby99 said:


> Sooo Hiii
> I need some new friends for a few reasons
> I need some friends to play ESO with
> Friends that are into MLP
> ...



I bought ESO for my ps4 a few days ago and the download time was 99+ hours. I have it down to 19 now, but I have a feeling my internet will be too slow to enjoy it lol


----------



## HellsBaby99 (Aug 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Great. Now I'm hungry for sushi and it's 11pm.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought ESO for my ps4 a few days ago and the download time was 99+ hours. I have it down to 19 now, but I have a feeling my internet will be too slow to enjoy it lol


 
I have ESO on PC and XboxOne I need to get a PS4 though


----------



## HellsBaby99 (Aug 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I bought ESO for my ps4 a few days ago and the download time was 99+ hours. I have it down to 19 now, but I have a feeling my internet will be too slow to enjoy it lol


Also here's hoping your internet can handle the game


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Cold, or piping hot? OW!
> 
> Back from work, with take out sushi and groceries.  : ) It is amazing how exponentially heavy groceries get, the more blocks you carry them.


Neither.  It was juuuuuuuuuust right lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Great. Now I'm hungry for sushi and it's 11pm.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought ESO for my ps4 a few days ago and the download time was 99+ hours. I have it down to 19 now, but I have a feeling my internet will be too slow to enjoy it lol


Hey if you ever want a teammate hmi


----------



## Loffi (Aug 23, 2018)

I would prefer to play on a pc, but oh well. Just happy to have my ps4. The thing that sucks about break ups is that you lose a lot of things and the old ps4 was bought by my ex. But I used my tax return on a pro and I'm happy again.


----------



## HellsBaby99 (Aug 23, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I would prefer to play on a pc, but oh well. Just happy to have my ps4. The thing that sucks about break ups is that you lose a lot of things and the old ps4 was bought by my ex. But I used my tax return on a pro and I'm happy again.


Yay for being happy!


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Mine just looked like this...



i see you too eat hotdogs side straddle


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Eating ass is nasty
> Aim for something a little more salty there amirite
> 
> 
> ...



each to their own.

it's hard for me to understand people who love and lose.
me, i've always been the kind to never even start anything like a relationship unless we've been friends for a long time.
i don't get the whole formal relationship thing, like relationships have stages and steps.
what i did was just have a friendship that got closer and closer so we'd already had many outings together as friends for example that could be considered dates.
we were practically living together and sharing all our thoughts and then it just hit us like "oh wait. we're in a relationship aren't we?".

i think when you have something like that whether it's a relationship or not that close bond with a friend is solid.
if the relationship fails you still have the friendship.
but then again i've always been the weird one.
going for a weird old married couple setup instead of ever fancying someone.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Oh ya and has anyone had intercostal muscle tears before?



i have a loose shoulder blade.
every so often i wake up in agony and have to roll in bed a specific way to slip it back into place.
then one side of my entire chest is in pain for a few hours.
kinda got used to it by now.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I made blueberry shortcakes



i love those!
especially with a hint of lemon zest.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> OMG, that sounds like a mess, *but Lasagna sounds SO good right now*! Busy week, so not a lotta time to cook/eat like usual...though I think I'm gonna go get some sushi, here.



I'll be warming up some "Vomit" soon... yeah, finally came up with a name for the recipe I've developed over the last few years, because I _throw_ the ingredients _up_ into the pot.  Start with the rice mixture and spices.  When that's done, add the wasabi seaweed, fold it in.  Then add the black beans, fold those in.  Next, the finely chopped/warmed veggies.  Fold those in.  Then the snipped grilled chicken with onion salt, hot.  Again, fold in.  And done.

Actually quite good.  Though, if you thinned it out with some water/oil, and threw it on the floor, it would look like its name.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> I think I'm gonna go get some sushi, here.



i love sushi but the only place i can get vegan sushi is Japan, where it is literally every other sushi.
why doesn't the west understand the sushi? you make a crustacean sad.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 24, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.

'sup?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i love sushi but the only place i can get vegan sushi is Japan, where it is literally every other sushi.
> why doesn't the west understand the sushi? you make a crustacean sad.


I just threw up in my mouth a little


Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts.
> 
> 'sup?


taking my happy ass to bed cause I have fewer, longer shifts starting this week lol


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't feel so good Mr. Stark

In all seriousness I think I caught my friend's cold


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I don't feel so good Mr. Stark
> 
> In all seriousness I think I caught my friend's cold


Ick. 
 That’s no good. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 24, 2018)

I think I finally caught strep.

I live in a lil' town called Harvest, and there are fields EVERYWHERE. 
When us Harvester's get sick, the fields of cotton and other stuff makes it a lot worse.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> taking my happy ass to bed cause I have fewer, longer shifts starting this week lol


Your ass is happy? XD

Well, I think a lot of asses would be happy if they got to sleep, at least.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I think I finally caught strep.
> 
> I live in a lil' town called Harvest, and there are fields EVERYWHERE.
> When us Harvester's get sick, the fields of cotton and other stuff makes it a lot worse.


I can only imagine how much that has to suck. 
Try some hot tea with lemon and honey.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I have said the words "Suck my flaccid dick" way too many times this week



well then at least things aren't too hard for you


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i see you too eat hotdogs side straddle



jay knows how i like my sausage


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> it's hard for me to understand people who love and lose.
> me, i've always been the kind to never even start anything like a relationship unless we've been friends for a long time.
> i don't get the whole formal relationship thing, like relationships have stages and steps.
> what i did was just have a friendship that got closer and closer so we'd already had many outings together as friends for example that could be considered dates.
> ...



for fuck's sake i've been trying to get into his pants since the 90's


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i have a loose shoulder blade.
> every so often i wake up in agony and have to roll in bed a specific way to slip it back into place.
> then one side of my entire chest is in pain for a few hours.
> kinda got used to it by now.



want a massage?


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i love those!
> especially with a hint of lemon zest.



i prefer strawberry


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i love sushi but the only place i can get vegan sushi is Japan, where it is literally every other sushi.
> why doesn't the west understand the sushi? you make a crustacean sad.



i know right?
every sushi is tuna and prawn.
you might get lucky and get salmon but it's rare.
I WANT ROE!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 24, 2018)

Bored? Of course you are. Here, watch a toucan act like a lap dog.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 24, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> well then at least things aren't too hard for you


Badum tss


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 24, 2018)

@Dongding,  your favourites are back!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Badum tss


Little rapscallion you took the words right out of my mouth >:V


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Little rapscallion you took the words right out of my mouth >:V


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm about to say something that'll upset all the vegans: I've got some thick, juicy, marinated lamb chops for dinner tonight and I can't wait to sink my teeth into them.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm about to say something that'll upset all the vegans: I've got some thick, juicy, marinated lamb chops for dinner tonight and I can't wait to sink my teeth into them.
> 
> View attachment 38244


This woman was a goddamn saint


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> This woman was a goddamn saint


My childhood. :V


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 24, 2018)

And every single grandparent I ever knew had at least one Lambchop puppet


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 24, 2018)

My childhood was Mr. Rodgers


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Aug 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


>


YES


----------



## Dongding (Aug 24, 2018)

Not to be confused with Sharon Lois and Braham. :3 It's the other one.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 24, 2018)

HellsBaby99 said:


> Sooo Hiii
> I need some new friends for a few reasons
> I need some friends to play ESO with
> Friends that are into MLP
> ...


O hey btw I fit most of that criteria

Not as big into ponies that I used to be cause the goddamn bronies ruined that for me but still


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 24, 2018)

My ass hurts


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My ass hurts


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 24, 2018)

Omg I just discovered Krita and it looks way better than FireAlpaca, so yay!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My ass hurts


Wow, Did Mika finally chewed off more then he could bit?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 24, 2018)

My crapple charger broke during class rip


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 24, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Wow, Did Mika finally chewed off more then he could bit?


3 guys
In one night
Plus there is a guy who just wants me to play with his nipples
And couple of guys I refused


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> My childhood. :V





KiaraTC said:


> My childhood was Mr. Rodgers















WithMyBearHands said:


> This woman was a goddamn saint


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 24, 2018)

I suddenly became terrible with memes


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 24, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I suddenly became terrible with memes


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2018)

beep boop


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 24, 2018)

beep boop


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 24, 2018)

beep boop


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2018)

tick tock


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 24, 2018)

OH COOL, SHITPOST THREAD NUMBER TWO.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 24, 2018)

Spess shep


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 24, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Spess shep


*bleats poorly*


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> want a massage?



listen, who's the physiotherapist here?

also, i know i posted a ton of posts but did you have to reply to every single one?


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm about to say something that'll upset all the vegans: I've got some thick, juicy, marinated lamb chops for dinner tonight and I can't wait to sink my teeth into them.
> 
> View attachment 38244



No!
my cousins!


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 24, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> View attachment 38281


o my gawd


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 25, 2018)

It turns out that walking over three miles to and from work on a bad foot sucks.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It turns out that walking over three miles to and from work on a bad foot sucks.


Ouch.
 Don't do things like that, you'll make it worse and medical bill sucks. =/


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 25, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Don't do things like that, you'll make it worse and medical bill sucks. =/


I can't afford the medical bill so I work through it to afford the medical bill that I can no longer afford because it got worse; so I work through it to afford the medical bill that I can no longer afford because it got worse; so I work through it to afford the medical bill that I can no longer afford because it got worse; so I work through it to afford the medical bill that I can no longer afford because it got worse....


Sounds about right.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I can't afford the medical bill so I work through it to afford the medical bill that I can no longer afford because it got worse; so I work through it to afford the medical bill that I can no longer afford because it got worse; so I work through it to afford the medical bill that I can no longer afford because it got worse; so I work through it to afford the medical bill that I can no longer afford because it got worse....
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.


Gonna take a guess and say you live in the USA?
 Do you know what the problem is at least?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It turns out that walking over three miles to and from work on a bad foot sucks.


This is true.  Dun do dat.

Can anyone at least give you a ride so you don’t have to do that again?

And yeah medical practice here is shit.  I have a ton of pain in my lung that I need to get looked at, but without insurance the clinic visit alone would be damn near $150


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 25, 2018)

No clue, but icing helps.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 25, 2018)

I remember when i had a real bad strain and i could hardly walk at all for days, and then i put ice on it, and it was much better almost imediately


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 25, 2018)

Have you taken your joy today?

You're not a *downer*, _are_ you?

Because we don't like *downers.*






Because remember, joy is happiness and happiness is joy. So don't forget to take your *joy.*


----------



## modfox (Aug 25, 2018)

lets have seks


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> listen, who's the physiotherapist here?
> 
> also, i know i posted a ton of posts but did you have to reply to every single one?



you want to give ME a massage?!

if you insist.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Have you taken your joy today?
> 
> You're not a *downer*, _are_ you?
> 
> ...



i'd rather be a downer than take uppers


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

modfox said:


> lets have seks



i like sects


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> you want to give ME a massage?!
> 
> if you insist.



sure, if you turn up to my place of work and pay me for it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i'd rather be a downer than take uppers


We have a downer here everyone, a *downer!



 *


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> We have a downer here everyone, a *downer!
> 
> View attachment 38318 *



bring it.
i'm the most capable animal.
humans crumple like paper against my scalp.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> sure, if you turn up to my place of work and pay me for it.



i'll be a regular customer


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> bring it.
> i'm the most capable animal.
> humans crumple like paper against my scalp.



he actually hospitalized the school bullies.
he's almost as dangerous as he says he is.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> he actually hospitalized the school bullies.
> he's almost as dangerous as he says he is.



what do you mean almost?
only reason i haven't hospitalized anyone else is because of my agoraphobia.


----------



## Lopaw (Aug 25, 2018)

I noticed people on this forum wondered where I’d gone so I showed up here again


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 25, 2018)

eyy it's Hipaw cousin


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 25, 2018)

Lopaw said:


> I noticed people on this forum wondered where I’d gone so I showed up here again



Hello! Stick around if you can, it's good to keep up the mustelid quotient on here!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

One of the ballrooms threw a crazy black light party in honor of the new foreign exchange students arriving this semester. There was glowsticks, music, and songs you could dance to without looking silly. I even made my own custom shirt with glow in the dark paint and a bunch of leftover glow sticks.

I met a group of party goers all the way from Okinawa who invited me later to their house for some drinks and a game of cards against humanity.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 25, 2018)

Lopaw said:


> I noticed people on this forum *wondered where I’d gone* so I showed up here again



And, since you haven't said "where", we're still wondering.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> One of the ballrooms threw a crazy black light party in honor of the new foreign exchange students arriving this semester. There was glowsticks, music, and songs you could dance to without looking silly. I even made my own custom shirt with glow in the dark paint and a bunch of leftover glow sticks.
> 
> I met a group of party goers from all the way from Okinawa who invited me later to their house for some drinks and a game of cards against humanity.


Did you have fun?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Did you have fun?


Fun? Good Lord it was a blast. I met this really cute guy too. I think his name was Takahashi or something. His sister introduced me to him at the party. He has the sweetest smile that warms my heart.<3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Fun? Good Lord it was a blast. I met this really cute guy too. I think his name was Takahashi or something. His sister introduced me to him at the party. He has the sweetest smile that warms my heart.<3


That’s good!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

I almost forgot! Open Chat hasn't had one of these in a while
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Much better ^w^


----------



## Loffi (Aug 25, 2018)

Day drinking today. Makes me nostalgic.


----------



## katalistik (Aug 25, 2018)

I ate a cheeseburger today uh that's about it.

Best Saturday ever.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 25, 2018)

Lpw just passed page 2300, getting closer


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello, i'm at my dad's today
Anyone got flirting advice? (Sfw, i'm not a thotty)


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 25, 2018)

I just realized how that sounded those two sentences are completely unrelated!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello, i'm at my dad's today
> Anyone got flirting advice?


Get him a Mother's day card for Christmas.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello, i'm at my dad's today
> Anyone got flirting advice? (Sfw, i'm not a thotty)





KiaraTC said:


> I just realized how that sounded those two sentences are completely unrelated!


A little more separation is required in the future.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello, i'm at my dad's today
> Anyone got flirting advice? (Sfw, i'm not a thotty)


That accident made my night though. Don't ask me for flirting advice, unless you like being forever aloneTM


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That accident made my night though. Don't ask me for flirting advice, unless you like being forever aloneTM


Don't lie to yourself Misha. You could flirt with anyone here.





You have the charm and composure of a Victorian gentlemen.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> So I have this intense pain in my left rib cage just under my breast (and extending slightly around my side) and it hurts like a motherfucker every time I breathe, cough, sneeze, move... basically do anything but stand still.  Is that a fracture?  No bone movement or discoloration


Hey, been doing some back reading...don't know if anyone replied or not. But here's my take, as a professional massage therapist:

It could be a knot/adhesion in one of your intercostal muscles. Or it could be that one of your vertebrae is slightly out. It can be just 1 that's out, and it can tilt or rotate independently of the others. An 'Anterior Adjustment' by a chiro will fix it right up, at least in my experience. I've dealt with it a few times & it hurts like a bitch. 

Hopefully it's gotten at least somewhat better by now though.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't lie to yourself Misha. You could flirt with anyone here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post history realy begs to differ, let alone last time I did public speaking I opened with "First of all fuck you..."


----------



## Simo (Aug 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> One of the ballrooms threw a crazy black light party in honor of the new foreign exchange students arriving this semester. There was glowsticks, music, and songs you could dance to without looking silly. I even made my own custom shirt with glow in the dark paint and a bunch of leftover glow sticks.
> 
> I met a group of party goers all the way from Okinawa who invited me later to their house for some drinks and a game of cards against humanity.



Drinks? *le gasp* The innocent android is drinking, at college!!!! Watch out, everyone!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> My post history realy begs to differ, let alone last time I did public speaking I opened with "First of all fuck you..."


You're not as bad as you think you are. I get carried away too, and so does everyone else, despite what they may say about it. No one is perfect. You've been on these forums long enough to know that. You're actually on my list of the people who seem more mature and respectable in fact.



Simo said:


> Drinks? *le gasp* The innocent android is drinking, at college!!!! Watch out, everyone!


It was only a few Simo. Besides silly, I live on campus and could walk myself home just fine.


----------



## Simo (Aug 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You're not as bad as you think you are. I get carried away too, and so does everyone else, despite what they may say about it. No one is perfect. You've been on these forums long enough to know that. You're on my list of the people who seem more mature and respectable in fact.
> 
> 
> It was only a few Simo. Besides silly, I live on campus and could walk myself home just fine.



One of the benefits of being able to walk home! Careful not to short-circuit!


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 25, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> A little more separation is required in the future.


I'm gonna commit suicide because of my own post I stg


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That accident made my night though. Don't ask me for flirting advice, unless you like being forever aloneTM


Oh my god 


Infrarednexus said:


> Don't lie to yourself Misha. You could flirt with anyone here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 25, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I remember when i had a real bad strain and i could hardly walk at all for days, and then i put ice on it, and it was much better almost imediately


Ice can be your best friend!!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 25, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Ice can be your best friend!!



That's why we put ice in our drinks.  You wouldn't drink with a stranger, would you?


----------



## modfox (Aug 26, 2018)

im wet


----------



## modfox (Aug 26, 2018)

this perfectly describes my mood rn


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 26, 2018)

modfox said:


> this perfectly describes my mood rnView attachment 38377


You’re in the mood to get cancer while reclaiming stolen European holy land?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 26, 2018)

modfox said:


> this perfectly describes my mood rnView attachment 38377


Fire Ze Cannons!


----------



## modfox (Aug 26, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You’re in the mood to get cancer while reclaiming stolen European holy land?


so i was on LSD last night and apparently i drew this


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 26, 2018)

modfox said:


> so i was on LSD last night and apparently i drew this View attachment 38378


That's weirdly heartwarming, seeing as the hat person is keeping rain off the other subject.


----------



## katalistik (Aug 26, 2018)

modfox said:


> im wet



Hi wet I'm daddy


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 26, 2018)

Want a howling contest? AWOOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 26, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Hi wet I'm daddy


Hi Daddy I'm sub.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 26, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.



Mr. Fox said:


> Hi Daddy I'm sub.


Subway?


----------



## Simo (Aug 26, 2018)

ok,if tom brier the enetertainer


----------



## Simo (Aug 26, 2018)

er, Pineapple Rag...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Subway?



Eat fresh. :V


----------



## Joni (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm bored.


----------



## modfox (Aug 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That's weirdly heartwarming, seeing as the hat person is keeping rain off the other subject.


he has dredlocks too so they can soak up the water afterwards


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Eat fresh. :V



well i'm a dom with a foot long


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 26, 2018)

WATER FRIGGIN MELONS


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 26, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> WATER FRIGGIN MELONS


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 26, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> WATER FRIGGIN MELONS


Just found out last night, that they now have Popsicles just for adults!! And supposedly the watermelon flavor is the shit!! Def gonna have to give those a try!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 26, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> well i'm a dom with a foot long


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 26, 2018)

Breakfast calls in a few minutes.. I can't wait, as I'm really hungry.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 26, 2018)

*Still wants to die over than accidental incest comment*


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Still wants to die over than accidental incest comment*


Forums are like High School.
  The horrible moment will be made of, until there is a different horrible moment to make fun of.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 26, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Forums are like High School.
> The horrible moment will be made of, until there is a different horrible moment to make fun of.


I'll make another horrible moment




Spoiler: Please don't click on this



HEY SUCK MY ASS LIKE A VACCUM CLEANER

MMM SUCC


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'll make another horrible moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have listened to the spoiler...I could have gone my whole like without reading that...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 26, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I should have listened to the spoiler...I could have gone my whole like without reading that...


Welcome to the internet friend


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 26, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I should have listened to the spoiler...I could have gone my whole like without reading that...


Yes you could have but you're a defiant little muffin aren't ya


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes you could have but you're a defiant little muffin aren't ya


Something like that...


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 26, 2018)

FBI OPEN UP!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts.
> 
> 
> Subway?


Arbys > Subway


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Arbys > Subway


I like you less now.

~Sincerely
A past Subway Sandwich Artist.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Arbys > Subway


Arby's vore RP?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Arby's vore RP?


Do I get a free sandwich for being the sandwich?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 26, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Do I get a free sandwich for being the sandwich?


You not only get a free sandwich, you get to *be* the sandwich. <3

Hmm, does that make it sandwichception?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You not only get a free sandwich, you get to *be* the sandwich. <3
> 
> Hmm, does that make it sandwichception?


If you let me be the Arby's Meat Mountain sandwich, I will clean your room for you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 26, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> If you let me be the Arby's Meat Mountain sandwich, I will clean your room for you.








Sure


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 26, 2018)

I got myself a guitar tuner <3


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I got myself a guitar tuner <3


How skilled are you at playing?


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 26, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> How skilled are you at playing?


Haven't even learned yet but I really really want a teacherrrrr


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Haven't even learned yet but I really really want a teacherrrrr


Those can be expensive. =/
  May I interest you in YouTube? It's free.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 26, 2018)

Ya boi is grounded for three weeks


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Still wants to die over than accidental incest comment*


whAT


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello, i'm at my dad's today
> Anyone got flirting advice? (Sfw, i'm not a thotty)





KiaraTC said:


> I just realized how that sounded those two sentences are completely unrelated!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya boi is grounded for three weeks


Why did you get grounded? :/


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 26, 2018)

OH

...OH


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 26, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Oh Oh Oreo ..


I’m gonna get the Moreo’s guy to get a FurAffinity forums account just to come harass you


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'll make another horrible moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no thanks. i prefer my boyfriend's ass.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 26, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Cool, I love all the fillings they have.


Wait no I don’t think you know about the moreos guy do you? Look it up omg XDDD


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 26, 2018)

Lpw is 26 pages away from overtaking


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 26, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Lpw is 26 pages away from overtaking



Man you people talk so much.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 26, 2018)

Ok so wait I feel like @KiaraTC is omitting a LOT from their story and I don’t necessarily _want_ details but like it’s a train wreck that you can’t look away from... _because the cat bee is making you._


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm fucking freezing, please someone help me escape this icy hell. Will pay you 29 rubles or a furry porn drawing.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 26, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm fucking freezing, please someone help me escape this icy hell. Will pay you 29 rubles or a furry porn drawing.



Here, I'll lend you some of this humid sub-tropical air.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 26, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm fucking freezing, please someone help me escape this icy hell. Will pay you 29 rubles or a furry porn drawing.


Please trade me


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 26, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Here, I'll lend you some of this humid sub-tropical air.



NO


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 26, 2018)

Well, fuck. Guess this is gonna be the new meme?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 26, 2018)

WHWRE DID YOUCFIND THAT


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 26, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> WHWRE DID YOUCFIND THAT


Walmart


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 26, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Walmart


A LEGEND IS BORN ON THIS DAY

WDIT: bUT FUCK WALMART


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 26, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Well, fuck. Guess this is gonna be the new meme?


Looks tasty.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 26, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Well, fuck. Guess this is gonna be the new meme?


I don't understand, why are you all freaking out over beverages?


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

i'm blue de badi de badi.
because i'm dead from consuming poisonous chemicals.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Aug 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sure


this makes me think of


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 26, 2018)

Page 2420 lol
Why am I like this


----------



## modfox (Aug 27, 2018)

Meerkat Manor: The Story Begins - Wikipedia


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Is it abnormal to feel more comfortable sleeping in a separate bed than your spouse?  I mean we love each other to death, but like we have different sleep schedules and she wakes up over almost anything, so I’m always nervous about being in the bed with her just in case I cough and wake her up :V



TacomaTheDeer said:


> Page 2420 lol
> Why am I like this


Eeeeeeeeeey lmao rip that bong


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Is it abnormal to feel more comfortable sleeping in a separate bed than your spouse?  I mean we love each other to death, but like we have different sleep schedules and she wakes up over almost anything, so I’m always nervous about being in the bed with her just in case I cough and wake her up :V
> 
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeey lmao rip that bong


I wouldn't worry about it being normal, as long as y'all are happy.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I wouldn't worry about it being normal, as long as y'all are happy.


It just feels like some 1950s bullshit lol can’t sleep in the same bed unless we gonna FUCC and even then I wake up about five hours later and can’t get back to sleep lol


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> this makes me think of


Wait is this like

Fried chicken breakfast biscuit

Because thanks to this smarmy underhanded ad, I’m about to jet over to Meijer and buy out their entire frozen food shelf of the shit.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 27, 2018)

Okay lpw just passed you guys because people were talking about fish 
Can’t tell if I should be suprised or concerned


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 27, 2018)

Atlantic herring.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 27, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Okay lpw just passed you guys because people were talking about fish
> Can’t tell if I should be suprised or concerned






Mr. Fox said:


> Atlantic herring.



oh no!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 27, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> oh no!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Twitter temporarily banned me for telling Foxler that he’s a loser with no friends.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Twitter temporarily banned me for telling Foxler that he’s a loser with no friends.


Why bother? Especially if that's the best insult you can muster. 

If you're going to get banned telling someone to fuck themselves, you have to go big;


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Why bother? Especially if that's the best insult you can muster.
> 
> If you're going to get banned telling someone to fuck themselves, you have to go big;


See I didn’t think he would be that much of a snowflake to report that lol.  He’s been told to kill himself so many times, probably receives a lot of death threats, really gotta go for the untapped markets


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Twitter temporarily banned me for telling Foxler that he’s a loser with no friends.


They banned you for that? Seriously?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> They banned you for that? Seriously?


11 hours and 32 minutes to go fam


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Twitter temporarily banned me for telling Foxler that he’s a loser with no friends.


Unless he's done something to you was there really any reason to say that to him in the first place?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

He was insinuating that all furries are yiff maniacs and he’s glad to not be contacted by the majority bc that’s all they wanna do apparently

So I’m like well I’ve never heard that from literally anyone in the fandom so u must either be a real loser or have no friends.  Or both


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Unless he's done something to you was there really any reason to say that to him in the first place?


Spreading Nazi filth is a good enough reason for me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> 11 hours and 32 minutes to go fam


Next time you should go all out XD.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> He was insinuating that all furries are yiff maniacs and he’s glad to not be contacted by the majority bc that’s all they wanna do apparently
> 
> So I’m like well I’ve never heard that from literally anyone in the fandom so u must either be a real loser or have no friends.  Or both


Sounds like a real douchebag.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Next time you should go all out XD.


Nah dude I actually chat with people on there lolololol.  One of my idols actually followed me back and I almost came (not really)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Spreading Nazi filth is a good enough reason for me.


I would report that shit.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I would report that shit.


“Oh we’re not Nazis the armbands come in all kinds of colors” oh yeah, you blend

I’m surprised he hasn’t been banned yet lol.  I reported him telling someone to yiff in hell tho


----------



## katalistik (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Twitter temporarily banned me for telling Foxler that he’s a loser with no friends.



And I sitting there on Twitter, having few of those nazi people blocked, and of course pretending that they never existed in the first place.


----------



## Simo (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> It just feels like some 1950s bullshit lol can’t sleep in the same bed unless we gonna FUCC and even then I wake up about five hours later and can’t get back to sleep lol



But Lucy and Ricky had separate beds on I love Lucy and that seemed perfectly normal...oh...wait...that _was_ the 1950s.

Never mind!...

Also, I reminded how that after one month of trying Twitter, I can't say how much happier I was to get rid of it again. A fried suggested I'd like it. What were they thinking???? Never again. 

Basta!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm not far from having 1000 page views on FA.

Even though it has no benefit to my life whatsoever, I look forward to celebrating it none the less, because I am that pathetic of a furry.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 27, 2018)

What a fucking day...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

katalistik said:


> And I sitting there on Twitter, having few of those nazi people blocked, and of course pretending that they never existed in the first place.


Well look at you


HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> What a fucking day...


u alright there?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> What a fucking day...


What's wrong?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 27, 2018)

*sigh* I just left a discord server, and I refuse to rejoining it. (I am not going to drop names, and I am dropping the subject.)
Besides that I am incredibly anxious, upset, and nervous right now.


----------



## Simo (Aug 27, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> *sigh* I just left a discord server, and I refuse to rejoining it. (I am not going to drop names, and I am dropping the subject.)
> Besides that I am incredibly anxious, upset, and nervous right now.



Aw, hope ya feel better there. I found that much of the time, Discord tended to make me more upset and anxious, than not...and so, I left all my groups but a few that are just RP based, and have not really used those much. I got tired of the gossip, and back-stabbing...I'm a lot happier, not knowing who is plotting what against who, and all that. True, there's some fun to be had on Discord, and some connection.

But it's like w eight has been lifted not that I'm just using it for DMs and one on one stuff; all the factionalization of the groups became pretty discouraging.

Well, again, hope you feel better. But what I found, is that my focusing on fewer, close friends that make me happy, and trimming back the number of online ways I 'connect' to the furry community, that I feel a lot better.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 27, 2018)

looking at people being banned for vanilla comments against haters and then looking at my inbox and wondering what the hell i'm doing right.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 27, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> What a fucking day...


What's up, man?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 27, 2018)

I have came to conclusion that my ex toyed with me.
I would give my kidney to keep contact to her but she is absolutely indifferent are we going to keep contact at all.
Almost 3 years together and she shrugged it off like dust.

I have a feeling of mixed anger because i feel used and envy as she can be fucking egoistic and i do not


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 27, 2018)

And guess when did i learned that? 
On my fucking birthday yesterday


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 27, 2018)

Well um i'd help but my coping mechanisms are more unhealthy than eating chocolate stuffed chocolate cakes with chocolate on top


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Well um i'd help but my coping mechanisms are more unhealthy than eating chocolate stuffed chocolate cakes with chocolate on top


Chocolate makes the happy.  Science says so


----------



## Tao (Aug 27, 2018)

Lord, I survived a 7-ish mile mountain camping trip and my legs are so sore


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 27, 2018)

Ecstatics! I have acquired a new mobile cellular communications device


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Chocolate makes the happy.  Science says so


Chocolate is love, chocolate is life. 

*stuffs face with lots of chocolate*


----------



## Loffi (Aug 27, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I have came to conclusion that my ex toyed with me.
> I would give my kidney to keep contact to her but she is absolutely indifferent are we going to keep contact at all.
> Almost 3 years together and she shrugged it off like dust.
> 
> I have a feeling of mixed anger because i feel used and envy as she can be fucking egoistic and i do not



Although I can't speak for your ex, I can relate. I cut all contact with my ex of 9 years and denied his request to be friends because I really want him to be happy and move on and I know that would be impossible with me still in his life. It hurt more than anything I ever did, but I had to do it for the both of us. I had to come off as super cold and indifferent because I knew that was his only way to eventually getting over me.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 27, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Although I can't speak for your ex, I can relate. I cut all contact with my ex of 9 years and denied his request to be friends because I really want him to be happy and move on and I know that would be impossible with me still in his life. It hurt more than anything I ever did, but I had to do it for the both of us. I had to come off as super cold and indifferent because I knew that was his only way to eventually getting over me.


She does not, she simply doesn't care if we will stay friends or not


----------



## Loffi (Aug 27, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> She does not, she simply doesn't care if we will stay friends or not



Then good riddance to her and be grateful you didn't waste any more time than you did.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

So like my wife is mad bc I tried to run an errand for work so our other store wouldn’t go belly up without resources.  I’m a salary manager and there’s a strong sense of a camaraderie here, so it’s not only something that’s expected of me, it’s something that I’m glad to do to help out.  She’s saying that because it will ultimately help my boss that I shouldn’t but like

Someone is in trouble 

And I have the capacity to help

So I’ll go help


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> *sigh* I just left a discord server, and I refuse to rejoining it. (I am not going to drop names, and I am dropping the subject.)
> Besides that I am incredibly anxious, upset, and nervous right now.


I left a discord because someone was impersonating a veteran and when I called them out everyone else defended their right to "pretend to be a vet" Fuck that shit!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> I left a discord because someone was impersonating a veteran and when I called them out everyone else defended their right to "pretend to be a vet" Fuck that shit!


That’s so fucking gay, people almost get curb stomped for stolen valor around here.  They’re so dumb about it too like you’re literally wearing USMC insignia on a US army issue uniform


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

So! I've been gone awhile. Been overwhelmed, overworked and almost dead! Am I doing this adulting thing right? Is it on hard mode???

House hunting started as a fun dream of possibilities but quickly turned into a fucking nightmare. Lastest house to waste my time looking at had left a few important details out of the listing, such as IT BURNED THE FUCK DOWN!!!!!!!!!! 
*Raging dragon throwing shit everywhere while screaming*


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> That’s so fucking gay, people almost get curb stomped for stolen valor around here.  They’re so dumb about it too like you’re literally wearing USMC insignia on a US army issue uniform


My family is vets, my mates family is vets, I fucking care for dying veterans!! I hate people so much


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> So! I've been gone awhile. Been overwhelmed, overworked and almost dead! Am I doing this adulting thing right? Is it on hard mode???
> 
> House hunting started as a fun dream of possibilities but quickly turned into a fucking nightmare. Lastest house to waste my time looking at had left a few important details out of the listing, such as IT BURNED THE FUCK DOWN!!!!!!!!!!
> *Raging dragon throwing shit everywhere while screaming*
























This will cheer you up


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This will cheer you up


Omfg it does. That is so beautiful


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

But seriously, why can't I find a fucking home?? I just want some simple shit too! Updated stuff like roof and HVAC, a big ass yard, outside city limits and on well water. Why is it so hard to find a place that isn't a dump or overpriced McMansion?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> So! I've been gone awhile. Been overwhelmed, overworked and almost dead! Am I doing this adulting thing right? Is it on hard mode???
> 
> House hunting started as a fun dream of possibilities but quickly turned into a fucking nightmare. Lastest house to waste my time looking at had left a few important details out of the listing, such as IT BURNED THE FUCK DOWN!!!!!!!!!!
> *Raging dragon throwing shit everywhere while screaming*


If it helps, my grandma is going through hell trying to sell hers lol.  It was in great condition... until a bolt of lightning literally blew the whole goddamn chimney off and the bricks fell through her roof and porch.  Whole back side burned to a crisp too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> But seriously, why can't I find a fucking home?? I just want some simple shit too! Updated stuff like roof and HVAC, a big ass yard, outside city limits and on well water. Why is it so hard to find a place that isn't a dump or overpriced McMansion?


I understand. House hunting can be a nightmare. My parents went through the same stress when my dad was offered a new job and we had to find a new home for a family of 6.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> But seriously, why can't I find a fucking home?? I just want some simple shit too! Updated stuff like roof and HVAC, a big ass yard, outside city limits and on well water. Why is it so hard to find a place that isn't a dump or overpriced McMansion?


Are you looking to own or rent?  I rented this adorable little house some time ago, recently fully renovated, big fenced back yard and deck, screened in front porch, and away from neighbors.  Shitty neighborhood but it was $700 a month.  Maybe a local landlord has some properties available?


----------



## Loffi (Aug 27, 2018)

I feel the pain with wanting a home. I hope you find something soonish. Although, I do enjoy browsing sites like Zillow and imainging what it would be like to live in each house.


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Are you looking to own or rent?  I rented this adorable little house some time ago, recently fully renovated, big fenced back yard and deck, screened in front porch, and away from neighbors.  Shitty neighborhood but it was $700 a month.  Maybe a local landlord has some properties available?


To own, I'm tired of renting from lunatics! Current loon thinks we're the fucking security system and should be able to tell her everything that happens every day. She also thinks and said she can go into our apartment whenever for whatever even if we're not here or know about it. I'm beyond livid with her antics! We still have a bat problem! She forgot she was going to get it delt with at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I understand. House hunting can be a nightmare. My parents went through the same stress when my dad was offered a new job and we had to find a new home for a family of 6.


It's just me and my mate, two small dogs and a cat. But fuck nothing good is out here


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I feel the pain with wanting a home. I hope you find something soonish. Although, I do enjoy browsing sites like Zillow and imainging what it would be like to live in each house.


I'm starting to think Zillow is holding out on me...


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Are you looking to own or rent?  I rented this adorable little house some time ago, recently fully renovated, big fenced back yard and deck, screened in front porch, and away from neighbors.  Shitty neighborhood but it was $700 a month.  Maybe a local landlord has some properties available?


Another reason we don't want to rent is this city has like 5 different colleges, so everything is geared to students. That means what's left is shit. I also own birds and even tho their tiny finches a lot of places don't allow birds at all. :/  It really sucks rental wise here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> So! I've been gone awhile. Been overwhelmed, overworked and almost dead! Am I doing this adulting thing right? Is it on hard mode???
> 
> House hunting started as a fun dream of possibilities but quickly turned into a fucking nightmare. Lastest house to waste my time looking at had left a few important details out of the listing, such as IT BURNED THE FUCK DOWN!!!!!!!!!!
> *Raging dragon throwing shit everywhere while screaming*


We were in your spot 3 yrs ago. Everytime we looked at something either we'd open a closet & find half the furnace missing, or it would go under contract bf we could even put in an offer. 3 months of that shit. 
Finally had our perfect one land in our laps. But, damn, the headache we had getting to it. 

Good luck! All I can really say is keep looking til you're cross-eyed, and then keep looking some more. It's out there.


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> We were in your spot 3 yrs ago. Everytime we looked at something either we'd open a closet & find half the furnace missing, or it would go under contract bf we could even put in an offer. 3 months of that shit.
> Finally had our perfect one land in our laps. But, damn, the headache we had getting to it.
> 
> Good luck! All I can really say is keep looking til you're cross-eyed, and then keep looking some more. It's out there.



It would help if sellers were honest like 'yeah the neighbors are methheads but their in jail most the time so it's ok' or yeah the house photos are a decade old and it's burned down since then but could be rebuilt '


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> It would help if sellers were honest like 'yeah the neighbors are methheads but their in jail most the time so it's ok' or yeah the house photos are a decade old and it's burned down since then but could be rebuilt '


_this sounds like la, lol._
_i'm sorry about the house hunting difficulties. _
_the market and the banks don't make it easy. :3_​


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _this sounds like la, lol._
> _i'm sorry about the house hunting difficulties. _
> _the market and the banks don't make it easy. :3_​


No they don't! You'd think they'd be thrilled to have two first time buyers with fulltime jobs, never arrested, always pay on time, mates a LEO and I'm a nurse we're close to fucking perfect!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 27, 2018)

But in your case, you're not quitting your job.


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 38533
> But in your case, you're not quitting your job.


I want to, they won't give me more hours


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 27, 2018)

>Me as a porn star
>How many times have you considered quitting?
> Never, in fact I need to work more. I need more di—I mean... I need more money


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> No they don't! You'd think they'd be thrilled to have two first time buyers with fulltime jobs, never arrested, always pay on time, mates a LEO and I'm a nurse we're close to fucking perfect!


_the banks have been hoarding loan money since the last housing bubble, but they're nervous about the market too, so hooray for prudence on their part. _
_you're using a broker to take the load off your shoulders?_​


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> I want to, they won't give me more hours


Oops. Didn't mean for that to hit so close to home. Good luck with that then too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 27, 2018)

Muh eye hurts


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _the banks have been hoarding loan money since the last housing bubble, but they're nervous about the market too, so hooray for prudence on their part. _
> _you're using a broker to take the load off your shoulders?_​


Yeah but it's still stressful since we work nights and can't go during most days.


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Oops. Didn't mean for that to hit so close to home. Good luck with that then too.


Make the next hit count and put me out of my misery lol


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> Yeah but it's still stressful since we work nights and can't go during most days.


_the broker should only have you go with them when they've got a real possible home.
they should be doing the searching, not you. 
you should just be saying yes and no.
(i'm just going off how los angeles realtors work.)_​


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _the broker should only have you go with them when they've got a real possible home.
> they should be doing the searching, not you.
> you should just be saying yes and no.
> (i'm just going off how los angeles realtors work.)_​


I think he's having trouble because we're both wanting different styles but we're also really adaptable. He's sorta getting dragged along now anyways. I have a friend who has been a million times better at finding homes then him. XD


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> I think he's having trouble because we're both wanting different styles but we're also really adaptable. He's sorta getting dragged along now anyways. I have a friend who has been a million times better at finding homes then him. XD


_unfortunately, this is the case with most brokers because anybody can be become a broker, lol._
_however, fate works in mysterious ways:_
_https://forums.furaffinity.net/posts/6068774/_
_maybe this guy has some pointers to expedite things?_​


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _unfortunately, this is the case with most brokers because anybody can be become a broker, lol._
> _however, fate works in mysterious ways:_
> _forums.furaffinity.net: Hello from the Furry Realtor!_
> _maybe this guy has some pointers to expedite things?_​


It probably doesn't help that I've been searching on my own because it's a break from my stressful job. Maybe I should drop him?


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> It probably doesn't help that I've been searching on my own because it's a break from my stressful job. Maybe I should drop him?


_okay.
i don't want to steer into bad advice here, so i'll ask this:
how many days you been searching for a place?
this usually a good meter how not-bad your broker is._​


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _okay.
> i don't want to steer into bad advice here, so i'll ask this:
> how many days you been searching for a place?
> this usually a good meter how not-bad your broker is._​


Sorry for the late reply I got forced logged off for some reason. Anyways it's been almost a year. We had to stop because of a death in the family and picked back up about 2 months ago


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> Sorry for the late reply I got forced logged off for some reason. Anyways it's been almost a year. We had to stop because of a death in the family and picked back up about 2 months ago


_no problemo.
i meant to ask how long you've been searching with this current broker, but didn't because i can be flighty._
_i'm sorry for your loss, by the way._​


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _no problemo.
> i meant to ask how long you've been searching with this current broker, but didn't because i can be flighty._
> _i'm sorry for your loss, by the way._​


Ah, well I guess a few months with him. He's the only one that stayed in contact with us


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> Ah, well I guess a few months with him. He's the only one that stayed in contact with us


_i don't know where you live, but 30 days is supposed to be average for locating a home for broker countrywide._
_maybe your local market may be different, but i'd look into that._
_sometimes brokers can get lazy._​


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _i don't know where you live, but 30 days is supposed to be average for locating a home for broker countrywide._
> _maybe your local market may be different, but i'd look into that._
> _sometimes brokers can get lazy._​


He's brought some houses to the table but they all had issues he didn't know about


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> He's brought some houses to the table but they all had issues he didn't know about


_except it's his job to know about those issues before he takes up your valuable time with non-starters._
_if you have to go behind his back and find out issues yourself, then you're doing his job for him._
_is he at least hitting your desired price range?_​


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _except it's his job to know about those issues before he takes up your valuable time with non-starters._
> _if you have to go behind his back and find out issues yourself, then you're doing his job for him._
> _is he at least hitting your desired price range?_​


Yes. He brought up a stupid cute Victorian house but uh, aside from being in town it's a gorgeous recreation of 1900's style and we'd hate to have to change it to suit us more.


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _except it's his job to know about those issues before he takes up your valuable time with non-starters._
> _if you have to go behind his back and find out issues yourself, then you're doing his job for him._
> _is he at least hitting your desired price range?_​


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _except it's his job to know about those issues before he takes up your valuable time with non-starters._
> _if you have to go behind his back and find out issues yourself, then you're doing his job for him._
> _is he at least hitting your desired price range?_​


Sorry it won't let me post images otherwise


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> Yes. He brought up a stupid cute Victorian house but uh, aside from being in town it's a gorgeous recreation of 1900's style and we'd hate to have to change it to suit us more.


_just speaking for myself, if it's in the price range and you like it AND renovation is the only issue, maybe it's a winner. i'd just say wait a bit for you do the renovations and do your research on contractors. ask the broker if he has recommendations for contractors, but definitely check those out too to make sure there aren't any sweetheart deals going on._​


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> Sorry it won't let me post images otherwise


_it posted twice._
_and you right that house is stupid cute._
_my heart skipped a beat._
__​


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _just speaking for myself, if it's in the price range and you like it AND renovation is the only issue, maybe it's a winner. i'd just say wait a bit for you do the renovations and do your research on contractors. ask the broker if he has recommendations for contractors, but definitely check those out too to make sure there aren't any sweetheart deals going on._​


Apparently the loan won't cover renovations, and it's in town which we didn't want. :/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

My neighbors at the other end of the hall just offered me to play with their ouiji board around midnight. I told them that unless they can summon a demon that does research papers, I’m not interested.


----------



## Rant (Aug 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My neighbors at the other end of the hall just offered me to play with their ouiji board around midnight. I told them that unless they can summon a demon that does research papers, I’m not interested.


10/10 best answer


----------



## Dancy (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> Apparently the loan won't cover renovations, and it's in town which we didn't want. :/


_that is problematic._
_but in general you may want to wait a bit before bringing contractors into the mix unless there's serious livability issues in the house. It'll give you time to chill and stabilize. _​


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> 10/10 best answer


How are your birds doing by the way?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My neighbors at the other end of the hall just offered me to play with their ouiji board around midnight. I told them that unless they can summon a demon that does research papers, I’m not interested.


I don't know if I'd trust a demon to do my research. Might try to get me dinged for plagarism, or write some alex jones shit.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My neighbors at the other end of the hall just offered me to play with their ouiji board around midnight. I told them that unless they can summon a demon that does research papers, I’m not interested.


Let em get possessed, fuck em, that’s what they get for messing with occult items lol.  Not your circus, not your monkeys.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Let em get possessed, fuck em, that’s what they get for messing with occult items lol.


You've single handedly ended most horror films. xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My neighbors at the other end of the hall just offered me to play with their ouiji board around midnight. I told them that unless they can summon a demon that does research papers, I’m not interested.


Join in, sounds like fun.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 28, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> You've single handedly ended most horror films. xD


I wasn’t even in the damn script my dude lol I was sitting on my ass taking bong rips and stuffing my face with Cheezits


----------



## Rant (Aug 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How are your birds doing by the way?


Most are good, one got hurt and has been plucking himself out of stress


----------



## Rant (Aug 28, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _that is problematic._
> _but in general you may want to wait a bit before bringing contractors into the mix unless there's serious livability issues in the house. It'll give you time to chill and stabilize. _​


Has something to do with new laws cause of trump. Idk or understand anymore. Key now is to find a home with most major things already done like new roof and stuff.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I wasn’t even in the damn script my dude lol I was sitting on my ass taking bong rips and stuffing my face with Cheezits


Cheezits are amazing.

A few years ago, I was staying at my friend's house(he's black, this will come up in a moment) and I was helping him clean his grandmother's storage out after she passed away. We actually found a Ouija board, and he IMMEDIATLY threw it into the trash pile. And I freaked out and was like "That could be some sort of heirloom!" With a completely straight face, he says "I don't give a damn. This is why it's always white people ending up haunted and shit. I don't want no damn movie about my black ass! It goes in the trash, and I remain unhaunted!" It took me about an hour to stop laughing.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> no thanks. i prefer my boyfriend's ass.



YAY X3


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> looking at people being banned for vanilla comments against haters and then looking at my inbox and wondering what the hell i'm doing right.



your life is nothing but responding to emails now


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My neighbors at the other end of the hall just offered me to play with their ouiji board around midnight. I told them that unless they can summon a demon that does research papers, I’m not interested.








Not quite a demon, but he will do research papers in exchange for warping/corrupting your planet into a horrific nightmarescape.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 28, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Not quite a demon, but he will do research papers in exchange for warping/corrupting your planet into a horrific nightmarescape.


Tentacle hentai <3


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Chocolate makes the happy.  Science says so



trudat


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tentacle hentai <3


Gonna show you the best thing ever, and then ruin it. because what are friends for?




It's an inter-dimensional Squid Mushroom Abomination, that corrupts the body and mind of everything around it, turning them into Hentai Tentacle monsters.

_It _is also a women, and probably turns everything into Women.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Rant said:


> I left a discord because someone was impersonating a veteran and when I called them out everyone else defended their right to "pretend to be a vet" Fuck that shit!



this REALLY requires more detail


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 28, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Gonna show you the best thing ever, and then ruin it. because what are friends for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at those beautiful tentacles <3
It's going to drain my semen to make alien panda babies :V


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

about the houses.

my boyfriend bought a century old house from an old lady.
after buying the house and setting up in it she died.
now his house is haunted.
but he says it's okay because he's used to that shit.
this really requires more details.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 28, 2018)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I PUT OFF GETTING MY LEGENDARY SOLSTICE GEAR TIL THE LAST MINUTE AND I HAVE FOUR HOURS


----------



## Rant (Aug 28, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> this REALLY requires more detail


Someone that in a discord server that will remain nameless was pretending to be a vietnam vet and was doing well enough that I was fooled at first but then they we're like 'lulz I tricked you lolololol' and I got angry, my family, my mates family are all vets, my uncle is a disabled vet from Vietnam!! Fucking twatwaffle thinks it's ok to impersonate a soldier for shits and giggles and when I told them it was disrespectful others clapped back saying it's ok it's all pretend and nobodies hurt. Fucking hate people like that, no honor!


----------



## Rant (Aug 28, 2018)

Trapped at work with nothing to do, reading awful trash fanfics out of boredom.


----------



## Dancy (Aug 28, 2018)

Rant said:


> Has something to do with new laws cause of trump. Idk or understand anymore. Key now is to find a home with most major things already done like new roof and stuff.


_if you live in a blue states, basically we got fucked on the homeowner benefits and property taxes front, so i feel for you. it seems like you already know the smartest approach, tho._​


----------



## Rant (Aug 28, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _if you live in a blue states, basically we got fucked on the homeowner benefits and property taxes front, so i feel for you. it seems like you already know the smartest approach, tho._​


I live in the south, maybe we should cut out losses and move to Canada


----------



## Dancy (Aug 28, 2018)

Rant said:


> I live in the south, maybe we should cut out losses and move to Canada


_i'm not telling you how to live your life, but ride it out for now._
_i think we've got two years of shit left and we're due for relief._
_you've just got hang in there and believe. :3_​


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 28, 2018)

The salt is tasty


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 28, 2018)

So me and two friends just finished the treaty of venice in Hearts of Iron 4, in which we restored half of Poland, and chopped up Germany between Good Guy Communist Yugoslavia, the not so good Communist Soviet Union, and the Monarchist French who carried the war after Germany surprise invaded Yugoslavia to save Bulgaria.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 28, 2018)

"You're going to die a Virgin"
Guy had no idea who he was talking to XD
Would have been funny as fuck if that were me XD


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 28, 2018)

I’ve given up on legendary armor.  There’s... there’s another issue with the game that makes me uncomfortable, but I’d rather not say in front of god and everybody.  For you busybodies I’m happy to tell u in a pm tho

I’m legit just gonna go pray

Like I know I have a rosary in my car somewhere


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> YAY X3


i knew you'd like that.
even though i don't want to encourage you i couldn't miss the opportunity for humor


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> your life is nothing but responding to emails now






sorry but the formatting is screwing around with the clip so now you have the entire video instead.
shoulf be just 55 to 60 seconds not the entire damn thing


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Tentacle hentai <3


aw hell nah!

had enough of that this morning


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> about the houses.
> 
> my boyfriend bought a century old house from an old lady.
> after buying the house and setting up in it she died.
> ...


i'm like psychic and stuff.
i occasionally see ghosts now and again.
besides, my dog's still around here somewhere and they would kick the ass of any evil ghosts i'm sure


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

Rant said:


> Someone that in a discord server that will remain nameless was pretending to be a vietnam vet and was doing well enough that I was fooled at first but then they we're like 'lulz I tricked you lolololol' and I got angry, my family, my mates family are all vets, my uncle is a disabled vet from Vietnam!! Fucking twatwaffle thinks it's ok to impersonate a soldier for shits and giggles and when I told them it was disrespectful others clapped back saying it's ok it's all pretend and nobodies hurt. Fucking hate people like that, no honor!


you should go full Rambo on htem


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

sorry, didn't mean to make so many posts.
should have really combined them all into 1 but i didn't expect so many posts in the topic to respond to.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 28, 2018)

The line for the Starbucks at my college this morning was so long that it went outside the building. I don't care how good that coffee is. If the wait in line is longer than five minutes, it's just not worth it.

If they had a day where the coffee was free, I swear to God my campus would look like this.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i knew you'd like that.
> even though i don't want to encourage you i couldn't miss the opportunity for humor


lol.
sure whatever.
shh.
our secret.



Jay98 said:


> "we definitely need to start reminding mamapapas who we are"


but john. you haven't done anything since the 90's.



Jay98 said:


> aw hell nah!
> had enough of that this morning


do intestines count as tentacles?



Jay98 said:


> i'm like psychic and stuff.
> i occasionally see ghosts now and again.
> besides, my dog's still around here somewhere and they would kick the ass of any evil ghosts i'm sure


his dog is also dead btw.
just like mine *tear waterfalls*.



Jay98 said:


> you should go full Rambo on htem


it's what they deserve for drawing first blood.



Jay98 said:


> sorry, didn't mean to make so many posts.
> should have really combined them all into 1 but i didn't expect so many posts in the topic to respond to.


lol.
then scream at what i did in last post wins.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hmm, I think this thread needs* moar *fish.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hmm, I think this thread needs* moar *fish.


I’m actually in Zoology lab right now and there is a fish tank filled with all sorts of them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 28, 2018)

If I ever get a fish I'm naming it Sushi.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 28, 2018)

Name it Yakamaru.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 28, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 38556 View attachment 38558
> 
> 
> The salt is tasty


Best flavor of em all

How badass was that dragon claw attack to nearly kill mega gallade tho


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 28, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Gonna show you the best thing ever, and then ruin it. because what are friends for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> If I ever get a fish I'm naming it Sushi.


!

You're a deer now?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> !
> 
> You're a deer now?


Yes, deerie. I am a deer now. :V

JOIN US!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes, deerie. I am a deer now. :V
> 
> JOIN US!


The deer life is good.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The deer  is god.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2018)

(black line is what we'd hope the red dots would cluster around)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 28, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 38632
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried researching to understand but got hit with alphabet soup. Explain?


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I tried researching to understand but got hit with alphabet soup. Explain?



You tried to look for clothes in the soup store DUH!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 28, 2018)

Ezkiel The Watchman said:


> You tried to look for clothes in the soup story DUH!?


Uhhh, what?


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Uhhh, what?



oops mispelled a word sorry


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


is this Barreleye's nemesis? the antigod?


----------



## DeerGoat (Aug 28, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> but john. you haven't done anything since the 90's.


lol so true


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

DeerGoat said:


> lol so true


well i'm trying to get back into art


----------



## DeerGoat (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> well i'm trying to get back into art


don't say it. do it.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

DeerGoat said:


> don't say it. do it.


insert shia lebouf


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> is this Barreleye's nemesis? the antigod?


No, it's our God. Deer God. :3


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> No, it's our God. Deer God. :3


lol.
Shitogami wont like thaat~


----------



## DeerGoat (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> lol.
> Shitogami wont like thaat~


lol.
there can only be one.
the nightwalker is unleashed.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 28, 2018)

DeerGoat said:


> lol.
> there can only be one.
> the nightwalker is unleashed.


throws pokeball


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I tried researching to understand but got hit with alphabet soup. Explain?



MODIS is a satellite platform that takes pictures of the Earth's surface at a whole bunch of wavelengths. 
The ratios between those wavelengths can be used to infer how much chlorophyll/planty stuff there is in the surface ocean. 

I have a collection of measurements of chlorophyll in the surface Arctic ocean I took in 2017. So I wrote a code to find the equivalent pixels in the MODIS inferred chlorophyll dataset. 

And it turns out the inferred values from MODIS don't describe my dataset very well! Although at least generally there's a positive trend between the two.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 28, 2018)

So I passed out and my parents refuse to take me to the doctor to get checked out even though i'm in pain so i'm just gonna swallow some sleeping pills down the hatch and hope tomorrow is less shitty.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So I passed out and my parents refuse to take me to the doctor to get checked out even though i'm in pain so i'm just gonna swallow some sleeping pills down the hatch and hope tomorrow is less shitty.


That sucks, Hope it won’t be as bad tommorow


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 28, 2018)

I feel really dizzy so i'm just gonna get some shut eye


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> So I passed out and my parents refuse to take me to the doctor to get checked out even though i'm in pain so i'm just gonna swallow some sleeping pills down the hatch and hope tomorrow is less shitty.


Once I went to sleep not knowing I was experiencing heart attack (yes i felt pain) i have learned about it in hospital in morning.
Go to doctor without your parents bro


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 28, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Once I went to sleep not knowing I was experiencing heart attack (yes i felt pain) i have learned about it in hospital in morning.
> Go to doctor without your parents bro


I can't
They won't let me
I literally cannot I have no way
Like i'm in pain rn and they don't care even though this isn't the first time


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I feel really dizzy so i'm just gonna get some shut eye


Get a ride from anyone you know. Don't pop sleeping pills. FUCK


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I can't
> They won't let me
> I literally cannot I have no way
> Like i'm in pain rn and they don't care even though this isn't the first time


Call literally anyone you know, and ask for help. If they aren't getting you medical care than they can fuck themselves.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Get a ride from anyone you know. Don't pop sleeping pills. FUCK


I only took like a cup full of nyquil (The little measuring thingy, not the whole fucking cup) cuz I couldn't find any
I can't, it's illegal to run away from home here. Like if I leave they'll get me in trouble


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Call literally anyone you know, and ask for help. If they aren't getting you medical care than they can fuck themselves.


I'm scaredddd


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 28, 2018)

Cuz if I eave it'll cause a big scene again... The cops had to come a few weeks ago czu my sd beat the fuc kout of me and no one did anything 
I don't wanna get in more trouble ccuz now everyone thinks i'm a fucking liar


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Cuz if I eave it'll cause a big scene again... The cops had to come a few weeks ago czu my sd beat the fuc kout of me and no one did anything
> I don't wanna get in more trouble ccuz now everyone thinks i'm a fucking liar


If the cops get called tell them exactly why you left. But get help if you need it. If you are being physically abused then let anyone you can trust know.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If the cops get called tell them exactly why you left. But get help if you need it. If you are being physically abused then let anyone you can trust know.


I did and no one believed me, I told literally everyone I knew.
I even told Mrs. Sam, my band director.
I can't leave, I have no idea where the doctor is anyhow


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I did and no one believed me, I told literally everyone I knew.
> I even told Mrs. Sam, my band director.
> I can't leave, I have no idea where the doctor is anyhow


Again, call someone and let them know you need to see a doctor. If you need help, then get it. Don't worry about what shitty people are going to think.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Cuz if I eave it'll cause a big scene again... The cops had to come a few weeks ago czu my sd beat the fuc kout of me and no one did anything
> I don't wanna get in more trouble ccuz now everyone thinks i'm a fucking liar


Where I come from it is illegal to hit your child. If your step dad is beating you that's not ok.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Again, call someone and let them know you need to see a doctor. If you need help, then get it. Don't worry about what shitty people are going to think.


I just need to go to sleep.. I'll be fine. I'll text you guys in the morning...


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Where I come from it is illegal to hit your child. If your step dad is beating you that's not ok.


He told everyone I beat myself. How the fuck does someone beat themself with a ruler???


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just need to go to sleep.. I'll be fine. I'll text you guys in the morning...


Print out a Google maps directions and get thy ass to the doctor asap.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> He told everyone I beat myself. How the fuck does someone beat themself with a ruler???


Quite easily, actually. But I see the problem. 

You need to be very careful about how you approach the situation. Do you have access to government funded agencies over there, like family counsellor's? Might help.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Quite easily, actually. But I see the problem.
> 
> You need to be very careful about how you approach the situation. Do you have access to government funded agencies over there, like family counsellor's? Might help.


We have CPS if it is the US.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> We have CPS if it is the US.


Might be a little extreme. CPS might be able to help with family counselling (if they offer that sort of support) but there is also the possibility Kiara could end up in foster care unless there is a relative willing to act as a legal guardian.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 28, 2018)

I made the first post in a free art thread!


----------



## Asassinator (Aug 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I made the first post in a free art thread!


Congrats! Free art is great. :>


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Might be a little extreme. CPS might be able to help with family counselling (if they offer that sort of support) but there is also the possibility Kiara could end up in foster care unless there is a relative willing to act as a legal guardian.



Better this than constant abuse and risk for health isn't it?

My own father used to drunkly beat me until i got drunk and stomped his worthless head in the floor in bathroom.
No, this is not a happy memory


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 29, 2018)

You know, i wonder what new users think about everyfur being a deer! They might get a bit overwhelmed


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> You know, i wonder what new users think about everyfur being a deer! They might get a bit overwhelmed


one more deer pun and I will orginise hunt


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 29, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> one more deer pun and I will orginise hunt


Can you not endeer these puns deer?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> You know, i wonder what new users think about everyfur being a deer! They might get a bit overwhelmed


That's it!

Attention! I offer 5 ducats! For a skin of the deer! If someone will hunt legendary Ravafox I will make sure his wine cellar will be always full!


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 29, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> That's it!
> 
> Attention! I offer 5 ducats! For a skin of the deer! If someone will hunt legendary Ravafox I will make sure his wine cellar will be always full!



YELP!!! I'M GONA KILLLL YOU TACOMA!!!! *sprints into undergrowth*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 29, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> YELP!!! I'M GONA KILLLL YOU TACOMA!!!! *sprints into undergrowth*


*Bursts into a run*
Shoot


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 29, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> *Bursts into a run*
> Shoot



Heeey. If i don't kill you he will


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 29, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Heeey. If i don't kill you he will


You know he put a bounty on you too right?


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 29, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> You know he put a bounty on you too right?



Yes, that's why I'm hunting you. You had to make that pun!!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 29, 2018)

Did someone say hunting season?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2018)

Sees the Red army!

Hussar.exe missing
Initialising Marshall.exe

1920 mode initialised


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Did someone say hunting season?


Oh deer me. 

*Red Army intensifies*


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 29, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


>



Props for the guy who made a jar that big and gathered enough honey to fill it. That deer is set for life.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Props for the guy who made a jar that big and gathered enough honey to fill it. That deer is set for life.


"It's a metaphor for someone's marriage, I'm sure.
Just not mine."


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Aug 29, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> "It's a metaphor for someone's marriage, I'm sure.
> Just not mine."



haha im sure it is 
never really liked pet names much myself


----------



## Simo (Aug 29, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I just need to go to sleep.. I'll be fine. I'll text you guys in the morning...



Hey there; saw your posts from last night. Are ya OK? I sure hope somebody can help. It's odd; once, back in school, I had all these problems, and it was also my band teacher, I went to talk to, as I trusted them more. Hope things calm down some, for you, there.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 29, 2018)

Cat died at work today. Apparently he was throwing up last nigbt, but the shelter said it was probably stress and wouldn't pick him up. He was dying when we came in this morning and the vet wasn't able to save him. We sent him off for an autopsy because we're worried a customer poisoned him.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 29, 2018)

Kawwwk kawwwwk


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 29, 2018)

Bought one of these at the store, on a whim recently.. and I gotta say - this was an *excellent* cake.. it was sweet, moist, and very tasty.. if you're looking for a great frozen cake - buy one of these :


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Kawwwk kawwwwk


Do my birb eyes deceive me?

Is that a porn panda parrot?


----------



## Loffi (Aug 29, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Bought one of these at the store, on a whim recently.. and I gotta say - this was an *excellent* cake.. it was sweet, moist, and very tasty.. if you're looking for a great frozen cake - buy one of these :



You're killing me, man. I need chocolate so bad right now and there's none in the house.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 29, 2018)

Stadt said:


> You're killing me, man. I need chocolate so bad right now and there's none in the house.


Ugh, that's too bad. ☺


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2018)

</32> <33>

(I'll close that next year.)

So anyways, while I'm more than a little lucky to have a family that supports me being in the fandom, there is one thing they annoyingly get wrong frequently.

They are trying to inform me about and suggest I go to COMIC-cons, rather than fur-cons.  Problem is, my understanding is that comic-cons aren't exactly friendly to fursuiters.

Especially considering...
My fursona cannot pass off as Goodness Silva.
My fursona cannot pass off as Karl Lykos' mutated form.
My fursona cannot pass off as that Green Lantern squirrel alien whose name I can never remember.  (Some comic nerds I knew in college didn't even believe he existed when I brought it up after seeing a statuette of the critter.)

And despite giving furries three costume ideas to blend in at a comic-con right there, I'm not quite the right kind of nerd for them.


----------



## DivinePrince (Aug 30, 2018)

ew the interior paint of my room needs two whole weeks to completely dry. :C


----------



## Marcl (Aug 30, 2018)

This feeling that you had something you wanted to post in the open chat and later completely forgot what it was...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 30, 2018)

Who would win?

160lb of revolutionary frustration;
Or some stressed out metatarsal bois?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Aug 30, 2018)

copy cats / cat scans / paw prints

anyone good at puns?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Who would win?
> 
> 160lb of revolutionary frustration;
> Or some stressed out metatarsal bois?


I'd argue neither. Introduce some food and they are too busy eating.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I'd argue neither. Introduce some food and they are too busy eating.








Now you've made me hungry, Yakabirb.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 31, 2018)

Does anyone else think the Fox and the Hound should be rated PG?
Oh boy, I've been crying sooo much!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 31, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Does anyone else think the Fox and the Hound should be rated PG?
> Oh boy, I've been crying sooo much!


It has really heartbreaking moments, but when I saw it as a kid, it didn’t make me upset. Now as an adult, I cry every single time she has to leave poor Tod in the forest by himself. 

I guess adults can relate to it more because that scene reminds them that they will eventually have to say goodbye and let their kids go on their own so they can move on in life as grown ups. 

My mother started crying when she had to say goodbye once I moved into my dorms. I still call here every day to cheer her up though and remind her that I am doing just fine. The movie is meant to be themed on friendship, but evidently it’s much, much more then that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Now you've made me hungry, Yakabirb.


:3

Only like 2 and a half hours left until I can go home. Then fuud.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 31, 2018)

*breaks silence* 
Oops,
I’ll just set this back here...
*walks away*


----------



## Simo (Aug 31, 2018)

It is pretty quiet. I guess a lot of folks may have family stuff, holiday weekend in the US, and all. My main plan, is to rest, write, and relax.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Aug 31, 2018)

Yoyoyo wazzup everybody, hows it goin'? I'm like so tired right now.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Aug 31, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Yeah I see, it must be VERY comfortable


ayyyyyee haven't seen you in a while. how ya doin'?


----------



## Rant (Aug 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> It is pretty quiet. I guess a lot of folks may have family stuff, holiday weekend in the US, and all. My main plan, is to rest, write, and relax.


No I'm lurking.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 31, 2018)

*lurking intensifies*


----------



## boederman (Aug 31, 2018)

I can manage alcohol like "okay, I'm drunk and I can barely move, but I can remember everything about everything that happened tonight". Anyways, I only drink on christmas eve or some birthdays when is offered. Also I don't like cider, beer, wine or champagne. Just liquor haha


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 31, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Does anyone else think the Fox and the Hound should be rated PG?
> Oh boy, I've been crying sooo much!


I hope the book is.
That shit is fucked up.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 31, 2018)

OMG!!







The perfect review for this place:


----------



## yrbys (Sep 1, 2018)

Sick and tired of being led on and used.


----------



## light tear drop (Sep 1, 2018)

I hope one of yall saw me at ndk


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 1, 2018)

Just dined on some warm top ramen with diced tomato; and had a Peanut Butter Cup for dessert afterwards - (at 1AM local time). A poor man's supper still fills the belly, eh?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 1, 2018)

Is it weird I like Elon Musk even more after reading this? I hope this becomes a meme.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 1, 2018)

I don't like him. He abuses his workers and investors, runs Tesla poorly, and is just an asshole in general.
www.google.com: Elon Musk taking heat for calling British diver who aided Thai cave rescue 'pedo' on Twitter


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 1, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> OMG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must visit that restaurant!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 1, 2018)

Most billionaires are asshole, doesn't change the fact they can also do some good. In regards to Elon, he's one of the few people that has the wealth, resources and motivation to move society forward in a positive way that very few others can, and I respect him for that, but that obviously doesn't excuse his poor behaviour.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I must visit that restaurant!



I might actually go this weekend, its only 100km away...LMAO


----------



## Simo (Sep 1, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I don't like him. He abuses his workers and investors, runs Tesla poorly, and is just an asshole in general.
> www.google.com: Elon Musk taking heat for calling British diver who aided Thai cave rescue 'pedo' on Twitter



Agreed; he also has an ego the size of Manhattan.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 1, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I might actually go this weekend, Its only 100km away...LMAO


And have your Yelp app ready to use.......





Don't be afraid to ask for the manager.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Agreed; he also has an ego the size of Manhattan.







I couldn't resist.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I hope this becomes a meme.








@Mr. Fox


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> And have your Yelp app ready to use.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lmfao XD, YES!!!!

Think I can get the staff to do a Pasta La Vista meme pic with me?


----------



## Simo (Sep 1, 2018)

I sometimes write reviews on Yelp, but what's odd, is that I tend to either give 1 star, or 5 stars, with hardly any in-between!

I just posted a review of this awful place called 'R House' today: ( A kind of fancy 'food court' style place)

"When this place sprung up in the neighborhood, like some mushroom of gentrification, I decided to give it a shot, and words can hardly describe how unpleasant I found the place. It is almost wholly generic, much like a gussied-up shopping mall food court. Given the tremendous charm and individuality Baltimore has to offer, this place has none of it. 

It is cold, blase, and sterile; that same sort of architecture Chiplote has minted out ad nausea. It is also thunderously loud, and impossible to hold a conversation in. And, it is expensive; as I recall, the cheapest glass of wine is $12, and the bartender seemed like she had been assimilated by the Borg, for all the friendliness she displayed. In terms of a cozy neighborhood feeling, you're going to find more of it down the street, at the 7-11. There, one might at least get a smile, and a greeting.

But moving onto the cost: So, as a couple, one gets, say two glasses of wine, there's $50, easy, plus tip. You get a few plates of food, maybe a light dessert, and you've spent a good $100, with tax and tip. And, you don't even get table service; instead, you have to weave about a sea of obliviously screaming college students and toddlers, running about, hither and fro in a gymnasium. Why not just go to a decent restaurant? I suppose one does get exercise, going about from bar to this counter and that, waiting in various lines, foraging for viands.

I simply can't understand the appeal of this place; it's a heinous yuppie playground and a blemish on our city."

(1 star)


----------



## Simo (Sep 1, 2018)

Ug, looks like a new troll has rolled in....maybe Somnium, though doesn't quite seem his style.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ug, looks like a new troll has rolled in....maybe Somnium, though doesn't quite seem his style.


Just report the threads and the user and hopefully the mods will take care of it soon.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ug, looks like a new troll has rolled in....maybe Somnium, though doesn't quite seem his style.



I haven't seen him yet. What's going on?


----------



## Simo (Sep 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just report the threads and the user and hopefully the mods will take care of it soon.



Yeah, reported maybe 3 or 4 threads, will block now, as well. 

Oh, and that's 'mod', singular!


----------



## Loffi (Sep 1, 2018)

Nevermind, I found him lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 1, 2018)

He's making even more. ugh!


----------



## Loffi (Sep 1, 2018)

Anyone else drunk and alone?


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Anyone else drunk and alone?


You alright?


----------



## Loffi (Sep 1, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> You alright?



Yeah, just drunk and alone. But thank you for checking.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Yeah, just drunk and alone. But thank you for checking.


I try. ^-^

Certainly not drunk...(that was last weekend), I have a 5.5hour drive starting at 6:30AM tomorrow. So I can't be drinking tonight. Gotta be ready to hit the ground running in the morning. lol


----------



## Loffi (Sep 1, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I try. ^-^
> 
> Certainly not drunk...(that was last weekend), I have a 5.5hour drive starting at 6:30AM tomorrow. So I can't be drinking tonight. Gotta be ready to hit the ground running in the morning. lol



Cool, where are you driving to?


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Cool, where are you driving to?


My bestfriend(11years) and I are taking a trip to Destin, FL. A nice beach day, plus a great photography opportunity for me. :3


----------



## Loffi (Sep 1, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> My bestfriend(11years) and I are taking a trip to Destin, FL. A nice beach day, plus a great photography opportunity for me. :3



That's really awesome! My friends want to go on a beach trip to Florida next year too. I'm worried I won't be able to save up the money for it tho


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That's really awesome! My friends want to go on a beach trip to Florida next year too. I'm worried I won't be able to save up the money for it tho


What state are you in>? If you're within a 8hour drive, driving can be very affordable. Planes can get really prices.
And for a place to stay, I use Hotels.com and get pretty good rates through there. Any idea what part of Florida?


----------



## Loffi (Sep 1, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> What state are you in>? If you're within a 8hour drive, driving can be very affordable. Planes can get really prices.
> And for a place to stay, I use Hotels.com and get pretty good rates through there. Any idea what part of Florida?



We're in Indiana. It's not so much the travel expenses as much as it is my friends. They'll want to do something crazy, like go to universal or disney. Which I'm not again, but that's a lot of extra money.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> We're in Indiana. It's not so much the travel expenses as much as it is my friends. They'll want to do something crazy, like go to universal or disney. Which I'm not again, but that's a lot of extra money.


Yeah...I get Floridian discounts, and those places are still really expensive! >_<
I just finished up my photography post for Little Talbot, it's super beautiful and located just north of Jacksonville. So if you can keep them in northern Florida, it can be really cheap. =]


----------



## Loffi (Sep 1, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Yeah...I get Floridian discounts, and those places are still really expensive! >_<
> I just finished up my photography post for Little Talbot, it's super beautiful and located just north of Jacksonville. So if you can keep them in northern Florida, it can be really cheap. =]



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 1, 2018)

Ya boi is fucking LIT


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 2, 2018)

HELP SOMEONE TOLD ME THEY LOVED ME AND I SAID "Aww thanks uwu"


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> HELP SOMEONE TOLD ME THEY LOVED ME AND I SAID "Aww thanks uwu"


RIP


----------



## Loffi (Sep 2, 2018)

Can someone go into work for me? It's not terrible and you'll get to play with cats and dogs. I just don't want to get out of bed.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 2, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Can someone go into work for me? It's not terrible and you'll get to play with cats and dogs. I just don't want to get out of bed.


I spent two years working a job where I got to play with puppies.

I'm your guy.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I spent two years working a job where I got to play with puppies.
> 
> I'm your guy.



Fantastic. Your shift starts at 11 est.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 2, 2018)

Greetings how is everyone today?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 2, 2018)

Syrup and waffles with fruit on top  would be really great tasting, right now..


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 2, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Fantastic. Your shift starts at 11 est.



Pretty fine since tomorrow I don't only move to a new apartment BUT also get sushi. Win win


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 2, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Greetings how is everyone today?


Doing great can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 2, 2018)

Guysguysguys

Oliver's apple pie wine is out

Fall is the best


----------



## Loffi (Sep 2, 2018)

So, I'm watching this animated movie about snakes on Netflix and they're eating fruit. Like, it's implied that's all they eat. I'm so bothered.

Edit: Nevermind, the snakes eating fruit is the least weird thing in this movie.

Edit edit: It's actually a pretty good movie. Go watch the weird snake movie, guys.

Editeditedit: omg a snake just snorted a line of sand like it was coke.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 2, 2018)

Stadt said:


> So, I'm watching this animated movie about snakes on Netflix and they're eating fruit. Like, it's implied that's all they eat. I'm so bothered.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, the snakes eating fruit is the least weird thing in this movie.
> 
> ...


That sounds trippy.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 2, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> That sounds trippy.



Actual scene from the movie:


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

DylanM40 said:


> Doing great can't wait for tomorrow.


I'm glad to hear it


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 3, 2018)

Someone tried to break into my age old roblox account. They did not succeed.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 3, 2018)

Ouch! I cut my thumb open while cutting strawberries for apple butter and strawberry toast cuz I got distracted cuz my parents are fighting


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 3, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Someone tried to break into my age old roblox account. They did not succeed.


Who the hell plays Roblox?


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ouch! I cut my thumb open while cutting strawberries for apple butter and strawberry toast cuz I got distracted cuz my parents are fighting


Well I hope you're okay *Gives you a bandage.*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Who the hell plays Roblox?


12 year olds, engineering types, and amateur programmers if my personal experiences from ages gone stand for anything. All with different motives.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

This thread page needs more joy, so I'm just going to drop off one of my homies here for you guys.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

My question to start a conversation is your favorite pizza topping? As my favorite is pineapple, hamburger, and also pepperoni.


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> My question to start a conversation is your favorite pizza topping? As my favorite is pineapple, hamburger, and also pepperoni.


Pepperoni for sure, Jalapenos, and I'm not to picky when it comes to the different kind of meats.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

DylanM40 said:


> Pepperoni for sure, Jalapenos, and I'm not to picky when it comes to the different kind of meats.


I know how you feeling eyes I'm not really picky unless the person just laughed a piece of meat on to the pizza without even trying. As I'm not type that would look at my pizza and see if it's okay but if it looks lazy and looks like nobody really did anything to it then I'm basically going to go back to the place and throw the pizza street at the maker because of the fact that I asked for a pizza and not a pile of slop that was rushed.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 3, 2018)

GUYS


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 3, 2018)

OH MY GOD MY FURSONA'S HOODIE ACTUALLY EXISTS!!!!! I NEED IT SO HARD
"Chocolate Chip Cookie" Lightweight Hoodie by SuperFluff | Redbubble


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 3, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Actual scene from the movie:


Trippy.. indeed.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> My question to start a conversation is your favorite pizza topping? As my favorite is pineapple, hamburger, and also pepperoni.


I have started to love Domino's Thin Crust Margherita Pizza.
With added mushroom topping

I'll never feel full with a single slice


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> My question to start a conversation is your favorite pizza topping? As my favorite is pineapple, hamburger, and also pepperoni.


pepperoni, mushrooms, and green peppers.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have started to love Domino's Thin Crust Margherita Pizza.
> With added mushroom topping
> 
> I'll never feel full with a single slice


Yummy


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> pepperoni, mushrooms, and green peppers.


Sounds really good


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 3, 2018)

Hope everyone’s Monday has been alright


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Sounds really good


I love my pizza


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hope everyone’s Monday has been alright


I actually love this song. ♥



Infrarednexus said:


> I love my pizza


Pizza would be so good right now! D=


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love my pizza


Same plus Chinese food


----------



## Simo (Sep 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hope everyone’s Monday has been alright



That's a nice tune. Been a while since I heard the Bangles. Nice era for indie music there.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

If you how to describe your fursona in one song what would it be?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Same plus Chinese food


I love their egg roles.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love their egg roles.


Same here my friend


----------



## alphienya (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> My question to start a conversation is your favorite pizza topping? As my favorite is pineapple, hamburger, and also pepperoni.



Bell peppers, mushrooms, pepperoni, basically just about anything that isn't anchovies.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> My question to start a conversation is your favorite pizza topping? As my favorite is pineapple, hamburger, and also pepperoni.


I gotta go with an old-fashioned combination :


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I gotta go with an old-fashioned combination :


*Licks my lips.*


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

alphienya said:


> Bell peppers, mushrooms, pepperoni, basically just about anything that isn't anchovies.


Same


----------



## Loffi (Sep 3, 2018)

I really love mushrooms on pizza.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I really love mushrooms on pizza.


I like pineapple


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Onions and diced tomatoes are also a nice touch.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Onions and diced tomatoes are also a nice touch.


True true


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> True true


And pineapple goes great with ham and bacon.


----------



## alphienya (Sep 3, 2018)

Damn now I really want a Hawaiian pizza


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

It’s one of the best kinds of food out there in the world.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 3, 2018)

This little heckers.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

AvienWithFur said:


> This little heckers.


Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> And pineapple goes great with ham and bacon.


You got that right


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Anyone else like ice cream?


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Mmmmmmmm


_~~~mmmm shrimp~~~~_


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Anyone else like ice cream?


I love Cocoanut ice cream or vinalla bean ice cream.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Anyone else like ice cream?


Cookies and Cream and like all Sherbets


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

AvienWithFur said:


> _~~~mmmm shrimp~~~~_


*Drools a river*


----------



## alphienya (Sep 4, 2018)

Coffee is the best ice cream flavor by itself imo. Though I'll take anything with brownie chunks in it over coffee flavored ice cream any day.


----------



## Flumpor (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey guys, been a while. I must tell you Amsterdam is a fantastic city, hope I can work there again next year ;P


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Hey guys, been a while. I must tell you Amsterdam is a fantastic city, hope I can work there again next year ;P


Awesomeness


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Hi to all


Greetings and salutations


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 4, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Greetings and salutations


Whats new on new continent?


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Whats new on new continent?


nothing really lol


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 4, 2018)

Lit, so my mom's probably gonna take me to the mental hospital today so yeet


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Lit, so my mom's probably gonna take me to the mental hospital today so yeet


wow that's crazy.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Lit, so my mom's probably gonna take me to the mental hospital today so yeet



What happened?


----------



## Flumpor (Sep 4, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Awesomeness


Hell yeah it was awesome, I worked a catering job at a trade show for 3 weeks and they needed people that spoke multiple languages and it was a hard job, but the city was worth it. You can always try something on the fly, the food is amazing and it's really nice to see how accepting and nice the people of Netherland are. I can only reccommend it.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Hell yeah it was awesome, I worked a catering job at a trade show for 3 weeks and they needed people that spoke multiple languages and it was a hard job, but the city was worth it. You can always try something on the fly, the food is amazing and it's really nice to see how accepting and nice the people of Netherland are. I can only reccommend it.


Awesomeness once again


----------



## Dongding (Sep 5, 2018)

I leik burgwers


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I leik burgwers


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 5, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I couldn't agree more.


I leik...
I leik hto dog.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Sep 5, 2018)

Being so sick you end up having to get an IV sucks.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 5, 2018)

I leik... smoothy


----------



## Simo (Sep 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I leik... smoothy



Veggie Smoothy? Like a happy, healthy sheep?








Sorry...couldn't resist


----------



## Dongding (Sep 5, 2018)

I~ *Hurp!* Simo I f-fucking *Hngk!* I gtg!


----------



## Loffi (Sep 5, 2018)

I want root beer floats


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 5, 2018)

Does anyone here have a blog? I just started a blog and I'd like some advice or somethin', lol


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 6, 2018)

I'd love a slice of this right now..


----------



## Dongding (Sep 6, 2018)

@Simo I think we need to- *urp* to talk...


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 6, 2018)

>On a diet
>Eat a pepperoni pizza and drink 1.5L of Cola
>Only gain 0.5kg

Wtf?


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> @Simo I think we need to- *urp* to talk...
> View attachment 39714



Ok...I'll make you a pepperoni pizza with Coca-Cola smoothie!


----------



## Dongding (Sep 6, 2018)

!! <3


----------



## idkthough120 (Sep 6, 2018)

oh, hello there


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ok...I'll make you a pepperoni pizza with Coca-Cola smoothie!


.....Are you mocking me, Simo? I swear, if you are... I am coming over to hug you. :V


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> .....Are you mocking me, Simo? I swear, if you are... I am coming over to hug you. :V



Oh, I am actually teasing @Dongding , a sheep who refuses to eat healthy, yummy, green veggies, like a good sheep does. So I saw your post, and thought, if the sheep didn't like the veggie smoothie I posted, I could make one, based on Pizza and Soda!


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, I am actually teasing @Dongding , a sheep who refuses to eat healthy, yummy, green veggies, like a good sheep does. So I saw your post, and thought, if the sheep didn't like the veggie smoothie I posted, I could make one, based on Pizza and Soda!


Quite frankly I don't even know how that kind of smoothie taste like.


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Quite frankly I don't even know how that kind of smoothie taste like.



The green ones? Better than they look! The look rather like a swamp, but depending on what's in them, taste like bananas, and algae. Huh, that still sounds kinda bad...


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, that still sounds kinda bad...


That's because green smoothies are bad


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> The green ones? Better than they look! The look rather like a swamp, but depending on what's in them, taste like bananas, and algae. Huh, that still sounds kinda bad...


"Hi, and welcome to our smoothie bar! We have flavors such as banana, pineapple, strawberry, algae and pepperoni pizza. Come down to Simo's Bar & Diner!"


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> The green ones? Better than they look! The look rather like a swamp, but depending on what's in them, taste like bananas, and algae. Huh, that still sounds kinda bad...



Mmm, swamp flavoured! Sounds wonderful...


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

AvienWithFur said:


> That's because green smoothies are bad



Here's one based on your 'sona! The Bem Smoothie...or at least that's what I recall you are, these days...


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 6, 2018)

Good morning~


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

g afternon hoow you all don


----------



## Flumpor (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> g afternon hoow you all don


Fan-fucking-tastic. I come home from Amsterdam and I get back a ton of homework from university thats almost 4 months in the past and I had a deadline until 5 minutes ago, been awake for 41 hours now and done since 1...


----------



## Flumpor (Sep 6, 2018)

I mean what kind of professor doesn't correct homework that is mandatory for success in that course until study break.


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

@Dongding 

Check out this sheep!


----------



## Dongding (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey I knew him. It was good to see him back.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 7, 2018)

I wouldn't want to sleep in this... I'd be too afraid that I'd roll out the window one morning.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 7, 2018)

Mornin' to ya all.


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Mornin' to ya all.


Good Morning. Very early morning where I am.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Sep 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> based on Pizza and Soda!



id be willing to try this...


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Hey I knew him. It was good to see him back.



He does look a bit like you, come to think of it!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 7, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I wouldn't want to sleep in this... I'd be too afraid that I'd roll out the window one morning.


The engineering trick to keep it from leaning, at least too far, is to have here made it somewhat oblong, so as to better balance and resist rollover.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 7, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I wouldn't want to sleep in this... I'd be too afraid that I'd roll out the window one morning.


At least it isn’t like one of these 

 they’re designed to save you in an earthquake, but I’d still not dare sleep in one, looks like a coffin


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi there


----------



## Loffi (Sep 7, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> At least it isn’t like one of these View attachment 39857 they’re designed to save you in an earthquake, but I’d still not dare sleep in one, looks like a coffin



I would love this. My ideal sleeping space is small, confined places.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 7, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I would love this. My ideal sleeping space is small, confined places.


It  still creeps me out, what if you can’t get out?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 7, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It  still creeps me out, what if you can’t get out?


then the bed magically turns into coffin


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 7, 2018)

Speaking of burgers.. I'd really love one of these, right now.. with a warm toasted buttery roll, garlic mayonnaise, and melted cheese - cooked medium rare, with a dallop of A1 Sause, (on the side).


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 7, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Speaking of burgers.. I'd really love one of these, right now.. with a warm toasted buttery roll, garlic mayonnaise, and melted cheese - cooked medium rare, with a dallop of A1 Sause, (on the side).


That looks so good


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 7, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It does, indeed.. I'd love it right now, but I'm eating a cold turkey sandwich instead though.


Went to a place today called fat burgers. Got a burger called the fireman, it had chili sauce, grilled jalapenos, Habenero Jack cheese, and I got bacon cheese fries. The place is awesome


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I would love this. My ideal sleeping space is small, confined places.



That's funny! As a Skunk, one day, I wanna make a nice comfy bed, that is shaped like a hollow log, that I can crawl into, and hibernate, all cozy, safe and sound : P


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 7, 2018)

I was concripted in to working in pharmacy instead of photo today because someone bailed. Stress is fun....


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 7, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I was concripted in to working in pharmacy instead of photo today because someone bailed. Stress is fun....


Sorry to hear :s
Does this make you feel any better?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 8, 2018)

In my latest run of Hearts of Iron 4, Japan is the only remaining member of the Axis in 1947, and somehow controls half of Siberia. Finally got annoyed and started carpet nuking everything.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## Dongding (Sep 8, 2018)

Hewwo.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 8, 2018)

You guys do anything fun lately? :3


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You guys do anything fun lately? :3


Do you mean us?


----------



## Simo (Sep 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You guys do anything fun lately? :3



As for me...um...uh...well...does sleeping more count? I did, though, have the luck of inheriting a 'new' used computer via a friend, and thus, an no longer running WP on a 1 MB 'better than nothing Han Solo Crate' computer, by now have a modified HP model something with 16 MB, 1 TB HD, i7 processor, running Windows 10; it's like going from a mule to one on them there Cadillac Cars. : P



Dox-Tucy said:


> Do you mean us?



Probably! I always loved the videos you two would post...the one's where ya visited the kids in the hospital/orphanage (my memory is not always the best) was really sweet, and nice to see. Hope you two have been well.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 8, 2018)

> Probably! I always loved the videos you two would post...the one's where ya visited the kids in the hospital/orphanage (my memory is not always the best) was really sweet, and nice to see. Hope you two have been well.


Well... we had to put out parts from other orphanage becouse of our strange law in Czech, but we will put some more dance to it and some story... I think, you will like it, becouse we have to finish during 48 hours a new "just" fursuit for our new video... a third party , lucky its not dancefursuit  You will see.... an angry wolf will hunting us  This picture is 4 hours ago. Now I have completed teeth and nose...

uloz.to: furs15.jpg


----------



## Dongding (Sep 8, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well... we had to put out parts from other orphanage becouse of our strange law in Czech, but we will put some more dance to it and some story... I think, you will like it, becouse we have to finish during 48 hours a new "just" fursuit for our new video... a third party , lucky its not dancefursuit  You will see.... an angry wolf will hunting us  This picture is 4 hours ago. Now I have completed teeth and nose...
> 
> uloz.to: furs15.jpg


Make sure you guys pop in and share it when you're finished!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Make sure you guys pop in and share it when you're finished!


aah... we will just put it to our web 2foxes.eu ... but we will let know  wait few days 
we dont need popularity


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 8, 2018)

How is everyone today?


----------



## Simo (Sep 8, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well... we had to put out parts from other orphanage becouse of our strange law in Czech, but we will put some more dance to it and some story... I think, you will like it, becouse we have to finish during 48 hours a new "just" fursuit for our new video... a third party , lucky its not dancefursuit  You will see.... an angry wolf will hunting us  This picture is 4 hours ago. Now I have completed teeth and nose...
> 
> uloz.to: furs15.jpg



Oooooooh! Hope that wolf doesn't catch you!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooooooh! Hope that wolf doesn't catch you!


mate... he will catch us a lot of times... it will be 50/50


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 8, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> How is everyone today?


hi, we are fine


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 8, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> hi, we are fine


That's good


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

yo


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 8, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> yo


pika....pika....2 foxes


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm glad you actually noticed it.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 8, 2018)

Pikachu is cool now just like back then.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 8, 2018)

No prob


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

I actually have this pokemon and it's my fav.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 8, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> View attachment 40087 I actually have this pokemon and it's my fav.


well... if its kind of fox, we like it too


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

I love foxes but for a while, I didn't like how many there were in the fandom. There are other animals out there! Then I stopped caring.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 8, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> I love foxes but for a while, I didn't like how many there were in the fandom. There are other animals out there! Then I stopped caring.


Ikr


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 8, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> I love foxes but for a while, I didn't like how many there were in the fandom. There are other animals out there! Then I stopped caring.


well... lucky we are not in fandom... ???


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 9, 2018)

PAN FUCKING CAKES


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 9, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> PAN FUCKING CAKES


Yes


----------



## Axle_wolf (Sep 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> PAN FUCKING CAKES



Yeeeeeessssss


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> PAN FUCKING CAKES


A Pan fucking cakes???


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 9, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> A Pan fucking cakes???
> 
> View attachment 40161


Dont judge them.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Sep 9, 2018)

This was literally weeks if not months ago.  Y’all need to chill tf out.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Sep 9, 2018)

And yes, that is a call out for whoever is the wussy who doesn’t have the courage to say something to me directly.  Grow a pair and get over yourself.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 9, 2018)

oh wow Another political opinion shut down.


WithMyBearHands said:


> View attachment 40217 This was literally weeks if not months ago.  Y’all need to chill tf out.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Sep 9, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> oh wow Another political opinion shut down.


I don’t understand your angle on this.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 9, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I don’t understand your angle on this.


I am mostly neutral while being on the right somewhat while having progressive views. That guy who deleted your post was ignorant.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Sep 9, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> I am mostly neutral while being on the right somewhat while having progressive views. That guy who deleted your post was ignorant.


I don’t care to engage in political discourse. Truly I don’t.  But I can’t stand fucking cowards who want to hide behind an admin and not have the honor to confront me directly.  They wouldn’t be so offended if they weren’t a Nazi themselves.  I bet I know who it was, anyway.  And I’m not surprised in the least.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 9, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I don’t care to engage in political discourse. Truly I don’t.  But I can’t stand fucking cowards who want to hide behind an admin and not have the honor to confront me directly.  They wouldn’t be so offended if they weren’t a Nazi themselves.  I bet I know who it was, anyway.  And I’m not surprised in the least.


Sorry that happened. I hope it gets better, dude.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Sep 9, 2018)

I was approached by one irl night before last.  It’s fucking scary how comfortable they are assimilating into the rest of society


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 9, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> I was approached by one irl night before last.  It’s fucking scary how comfortable they are assimilating into the rest of society


Creepy, man.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 9, 2018)

Omg I just want to spend time with my boyfriend and I'm getting cockblocked by Spider-Man


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 9, 2018)

These look rather tasty, and'd be kinda cool for breakfast; (a part pancake, and part egg hybrid). 

Silver Dollar Egg Sandwiches :


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 9, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Omg I just want to spend time with my boyfriend and I'm getting cockblocked by Spider-Man


Disgusting

There isnt anything new about the new spiderman game except graphics. it's the same formula with the last spiderman game


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 9, 2018)

Sometimes you need some budgies snuggly wrapped in a towel.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Disgusting
> 
> There isnt anything new about the new spiderman game except graphics. it's the same formula with the last spiderman game



I have it and I'm excited for it, but we don't get the chance to spend time together often and it's annoying.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 9, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I have it and I'm excited for it, but we don't get the chance to spend time together often and it's annoying.


You have your priorities wrong :V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 9, 2018)

The only thing spiderman does similar to a spider is making webs. If he really wanted to be like a web-building spider, he needs to be blind and as frail as twigs (and a really good weaver).


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

Spiderman reminds me of spiders, which remind me of ticks, which reminds me of the fact that a few hours ago I pulled a tick off of my FACE. I think setting myself on fire is the only reasonable option.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 9, 2018)

Picklepaige said:


> Spiderman reminds me of spiders, which remind me of ticks, which reminds me of the fact that a few hours ago I pulled a tick off of my FACE. I think setting myself on fire is the only reasonable option.


Wait! Let me grab some marshmallows to heat over your burning corpse


----------



## Loffi (Sep 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You have your priorities wrong :V



Hey, I'm letting him play and I'm not bothering him or pestering him about it. I just need to vent somewhere.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wait! Let me grab some marshmallows to heat over your burning corpse



I can't guarantee those marshmallows will taste too good, but you're welcome to try!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 10, 2018)

That feel when your using the wrong "you're" to bother people... =w=


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 10, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That feel when your using the wrong "you're" to bother people...


Grammar Nazi triggered


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 10, 2018)

I remember when open chat was a fun place to hang out.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

And I remember a good person named Okami  Hi mate!! How are you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> And I remember a good person named Okami  Hi mate!! How are you?


Im good. Howl you been Dox?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> And I remember a good person named Okami  Hi mate!! How are you?


Wait, wait, wait... Are you Czech?

Pozdrowienia od polnocnego sasiada Czechu


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 10, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That feel when your using the wrong "you're" to bother people... =w=


your right!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

Well... we are making a lady-wolf right now...  imgup.cz: furs16 - this is from yesterday, I have finished teeth, nose, ears and eyes now.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Wait, wait, wait... Are you Czech?
> 
> Pozdrowienia od polnocnego sasiada Czechu


Czesc


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 10, 2018)

any of you guys going to go see The Nun?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> any of you guys going to go see The Nun?


yep


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I remember when open chat was a fun place to hang out.


What are you talking about you silly mortal

It's still a fun place to be


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well... we are making a lady-wolf right now...  imgup.cz: furs16 - this is from yesterday, I have finished teeth, nose, ears and eyes now.


You're cat is not amused by the wolf in the house XD


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> You're cat is not amused by the wolf in the house XD


well.. she is waiting to destroy something, i am in work right now, so i dont want to know, what she is doing now.


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2018)

gah, I think I may have a sorta flu, or something...always seem to hit in the summer-ish months. Well, time to rest up and force myself to drink lots and lots and lots of water.

Oddly, it's easy for me to drink water if it's ice cold...and if not, it seems like I forget entirely.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> gah, I think I may have a sorta flu, or something...always seem to hit in the summer-ish months. Well, time to rest up and force myself to drink lots and lots and lots of water.
> 
> Oddly, it's easy for me to drink water if it's ice cold...and if not, it seems like I forget entirely.


I hope you’ll feel better soon! Being sick is the worst


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 10, 2018)

hi hi hi


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I hope you’ll feel better soon! Being sick is the worst



Thanks....it is! Also, when you are even just slightly feverish, you get weirdest dreams. But I think things are passing, here.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> gah, I think I may have a sorta flu, or something...always seem to hit in the summer-ish months. Well, time to rest up and force myself to drink lots and lots and lots of water.
> 
> Oddly, it's easy for me to drink water if it's ice cold...and if not, it seems like I forget entirely.


Well. you need another skunk to be OK as soon as possible   Thats my recipe...


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well. you need another skunk to be OK as soon as possible   Thats my recipe...




Oh, I wouldn't mind that!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 10, 2018)

*quickly runs in* *yells* Y'all need Jesus! *runs out laughing his ass off*


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *quickly runs in* *yells* Y'all need Jesus! *runs out laughing his ass off*


If the Jesus is a kind of food, I really need it!


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> If the Jesus is a kind of food, I really need it!



Depends on which church you go to. If you're lucky, he can be booze too!


----------



## Marcl (Sep 10, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Depends on which church you go to. If you're lucky, he can be booze too!


True, true. Do they require an ID before giving the second form though?...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> gah, I think I may have a sorta flu, or something...always seem to hit in the summer-ish months. Well, time to rest up and force myself to drink lots and lots and lots of water.
> 
> Oddly, it's easy for me to drink water if it's ice cold...and if not, it seems like I forget entirely.


... >3>

_-puts snow down slowly-_


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 10, 2018)

Hurricane Florence has upgraded to a category 4 hurricane today



Stay safe east coasters, (Y)
looks like a rough one


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

Well.. i just came from job, someone awake?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Well.. i just came from job, someone awake?



yea i am... working


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> yea i am... working


even i am already at home, i am working too  ...making a bad wolf fursuithead


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> even i am already at home, i am working too  ...making a bad wolf fursuithead


Could you show us when your done?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Could you show us when your done?


  you will see  it on our new video at 2foxes.eu mate... we will finish fursuit during 24 hours and video will take 2 weeks, becouse we need to travel a lot of miles to a lot of locations.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> you will see  it on our new video at 2foxes.eu mate... we will finish fursuit during 24 hours and video will take 2 weeks, becouse we need to travel a lot of miles to a lot of locations.


Cool! Have fun!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Cool! Have fun!


well...till now it was fun, but it will end soon... mayor of one city will give us a policeman with policar for video, but she wants us to make a show iat some stupid city celebration :/  and whats more, during 5 days it will start to rain here for a week we will have a  lot of problems...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 10, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> well...till now it was fun, but it will end soon... mayor of one city will give us a policeman with policar for video, but she wants us to make a show iat some stupid city celebration :/  and whats more, during 5 days it will start to rain here for a week we will have a  lot of problems...



Hopefully it will go okay!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hopefully it will go okay!


we have to solve it someway. Our last video is too old and low quality and there is no dancing, even we dont like to be forced to some cultural actions, we will do it for that mayor, but it will take 3 hours and its in interier with few hundred people and its mean hot


----------



## wafflepan (Sep 10, 2018)

how yall doing?


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 10, 2018)

All good for me so far today


----------



## wafflepan (Sep 10, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> All good for me so far today


nice to hear^^


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 10, 2018)

wafflepan said:


> nice to hear^^


Ty! And how you been?


----------



## wafflepan (Sep 10, 2018)

pretty good! i love your sona btw <3 @Whimsycal


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 10, 2018)

wafflepan said:


> pretty good! i love your sona btw <3 @Whimsycal


Thanks! Thats really kind. And is good to hear you are doing well!


----------



## wafflepan (Sep 10, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Thanks! Thats really kind. And is good to hear you are doing well!


np have a good day/night ^^


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 10, 2018)

wafflepan said:


> np have a good day/night ^^


I bid you the same! Have an awesome week too


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 11, 2018)

Just had two big pieces of strawberry cream pie; and I feel so piggish right now ☺ :


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 11, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Just had two big pieces of strawberry cream pie; and I feel so piggish right now ☺ :


I envy you, I want some so bad right now, thanks


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 11, 2018)

Playing the Millennium Dawn (starting year 2000 modern day mod) for hearts of iron 4 as the US. I made the Iraq/Afghanistan wars look easy. Started Communisming a little, but still keeping things mostly sane.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 11, 2018)

Do you think I should roll dice for the 2016 election?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 11, 2018)

wafflepan said:


> how yall doing?


pretty well, yourself?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 11, 2018)

teens in a nutshell, unlike me


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 11, 2018)

Learned how to pick a padlock out of boredom.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Learned how to pick a padlock out of boredom.


Khajiit will find a way in.


Spoiler: NSFW reference


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi there


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 11, 2018)

Merry Christmas, Open Chat (Y)


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 12, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> wow that's crazy.





Stadt said:


> What happened?


I tried to commit suicide


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I tried to commit suicide


Please don't do it again


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 12, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Please don't do it again


Eh, it's not the first time. What dosen't kill me makes me stronger 
I do not plan on trying that again, I tried in a moment of weakness.


----------



## Simo (Sep 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Eh, it's not the first time. What dosen't kill me makes me stronger
> I do not plan on trying that again, I tried in a moment of weakness.



Glad to hear you pulled through, here, and sure hope things get better...had some times I came close, in moments of weakness, in the past: and, well, I sure hope they make us stronger! I tend to think the more we survive, the more we are able to. Glad you're OK.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Glad to hear you pulled through, here, and sure hope things get better...had some times I came close, in moments of weakness, in the past: and, well, I sure hope they make us stronger! I tend to think the more we survive, the more we are able to. Glad you're OK.


Yes, indeed.
I met a lot of good people in the mental facility I was transferred to, and I intend on writing a memoir about it.


----------



## ❤ circuit the dutchie ❤ (Sep 12, 2018)

HeLlO sTrAnGeRs


----------



## Simo (Sep 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes, indeed.
> I met a lot of good people in the mental facility I was transferred to, and I intend on writing a memoir about it.



Ah, that's good, ya got something out of it, _and_ something to write about: I found that writing about some of the crazier parts of my life, has been a good way to deal with them, in ways. Certainly adds character!


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm gonna share a poem I wrote about my ex-girlfriend here:


Spoiler: CONTEXT



We kissed for the first time to this song: 






I got a girl crush
Hate to admit it but
I've got a heart beat
And its slowing down
I got it real bad
Want everything you were
Your touch and that midnight laugh
You're giving him now
I want to taste your lips
Yeah, 'cause they make me blush
I want to drown myself
In a bathtub with your candles
I want your long brown hair
I want your magic touch
Yeah, 'cause maybe then
You'd want me just at all
I got a girl crush
I got a girl crush


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes, indeed.
> I met a lot of good people in the mental facility I was transferred to, and I intend on writing a memoir about it.


I want to give you a hug, but a virtual one is all I can manage.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm running a code to find satellite match-ups for ship measurements of chlorophyll in the greenland sea. 

and the greenland sea is very cloudy so there are very few matchups and it's taking *forever*.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Eh, it's not the first time. What dosen't kill me makes me stronger
> I do not plan on trying that again, I tried in a moment of weakness.


I don’t think I know you all that well, but I’m glad your okay


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 12, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm running a code to find satellite match-ups for ship measurements of chlorophyll in the greenland sea.
> and the greenland sea is very cloudy so there are very few matchups and it's taking *forever*.


Is this Fjord Fr-oh wait name change...
Is this Quartz Husky? :u


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 12, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Merry Christmas, Open Chat (Y)








Merry Christmas to you too friend<3


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Merry Christmas to you too friend<3


No!
You and the Deer stop that!

It's spooky time!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 12, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> No!
> You and the Deer stop that!
> 
> It's spooky time!


Okay then






Halloween it is!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Okay then


10 Points to Gryffindor! ♥


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 12, 2018)

Why not both?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 12, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> No!
> You and the Deer stop that!
> 
> It's spooky time!







Skeletons need Christmas too!
#fuckholidaysegregation


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Why not both?





Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Skeletons need Christmas too!
> #fuckholidaysegregation


...
Fine!


----------



## Dancy (Sep 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm running a code to find satellite match-ups for ship measurements of chlorophyll in the greenland sea.
> 
> and the greenland sea is very cloudy so there are very few matchups and it's taking *forever*.


_without exaggerating, you work is probably going to be vital to future generations._
_i'm glad you're sharing it with us._​


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 13, 2018)

Apparently I have generalized anxiety and PTSD, because I was abused when I was 5 by one of my moms ex boyfriends.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I tried to commit suicide


omg, don't do that please, *hugs tightly* * starts sobbing silently* we don't want anything happening to you.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 13, 2018)

_The Screw returns to normal_


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey, guys.  How is everyone today?

Is anyone here familiar with the freeform RP "City of Unity," which ran from 2007 to 2011 and was cofounded by Sulacoyote?  I have become interested in the story of it and would love to read the RP logs for it.  However, I've run into trouble as city-of-unity.com has been dead for some time.  I also talked to Sula himself but he is rather busy with real life right now so he cannot help me atm.

I am especially hoping to reach out to former players who may have the logs archived somewhere.  I would mean a lot if they could share them with me.  It would also be nice if they were uploaded somewhere so that people can remember it, and maybe inspire future generations of furries like me.

Thank you for your help and have a nice day.  ^^


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi there again


----------



## Dongding (Sep 13, 2018)

Hai guiz


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello lol


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 13, 2018)

Holy fuck-cakes I have had a long day


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 13, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Holy fuck-cakes I have had a long day


I feel you big time.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 13, 2018)

Spider-Man is so good


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 13, 2018)

Fuck, I missed the relay event in warframe.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 14, 2018)

Breakfast calls, in a few minutes :


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 14, 2018)

Why are we skipping Halloween for Christmas? Halloween is objectively the best holiday on the planet, and I will not stand for this blasphemy.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 14, 2018)

Picklepaige said:


> Why are we skipping Halloween for Christmas? Halloween is objectively the best holiday on the planet, and I will not stand for this blasphemy.


Not to mention Thanksgiving. That day gets unjustly beat on from all directions.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 14, 2018)

FURRY CALL!

KZZOW!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 14, 2018)

Another wildfire popped up in my county, I’ll be fine, but the smoke gets really annoying


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 14, 2018)

Have you ever used a specific type of body wash only to come to the realization that the soapiness of it has decreased over time, change to a new type only to realize just how much more effective it is? 

I'm starting to think the company I bought my previous one from is exploiting their customers more than usual.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 14, 2018)

Ya'll adults confuse me


CAN YOU SAVE MY HEAVYDIRTYSOUL


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 14, 2018)

boop


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 14, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> boop
> View attachment 40856


What instrument do you play?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 14, 2018)

Picklepaige said:


> Why are we skipping Halloween for Christmas? Halloween is objectively the best holiday on the planet, and I will not stand for this blasphemy.


Don't mind me, I'm just insane.
Merry Christmas, by the way_!_ o/


----------



## Dancy (Sep 15, 2018)

_forums.furaffinity.net: Open Chat_​
_yo, @ellaerna _
_i know you're on, girl._
_you saw this?_
_i hope you didn't get warned too._​


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _forums.furaffinity.net: Open Chat_​
> _yo, @ellaerna _
> _i know you're on, girl._
> _you saw this?_
> _i hope you didn't get warned too._​


Sometimes I regret not being on here as much. Sometimes I don't. That just seems so dumb. No warnings on my end, at least. Just a long list of lost alerts. 
I mean, at least they're trying to clean house? I guess? Wonder if anyone else got belated warnings or bans.


----------



## Dancy (Sep 15, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Sometimes I regret not being on here as much. Sometimes I don't. That just seems so dumb. No warnings on my end, at least. Just a long list of lost alerts.
> I mean, at least they're trying to clean house? I guess? Wonder if anyone else got belated warnings or bans.


_i didn't get any warnings, thankfully._
_it looks like resolutionblaze and yakamaru got banned._
_the stuff they said on that alt-fur thread and the political exercise thread was indefensible._
_i thank the mods for that._
_and thanks again for what you said._
_i really appreciated it. _​


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _i didn't get any warnings, thankfully._
> _it looks like resolutionblaze and yakamaru got banned._
> _the stuff they said on that alt-fur thread and the political exercise thread was indefensible._
> _i thank the mods for that._
> ...


*mod. Can't forget we've only got the one still.
And that's rather interesting. If it's true, we'll see how long that sticks. I couldn't view either of their profiles regardless, so can't really double check. i hope you're right though.
You're welcome, though it wasn't anything special. Kind of par for the course for me and them. But let's not get too far into that. I feel like we're going to get yelled at if we bring up such political bad blood here and sully the neutral territory that is Open Chat.


----------



## Dancy (Sep 15, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> *mod. Can't forget we've only got the one still.
> And that's rather interesting. If it's true, we'll see how long that sticks. I couldn't view either of their profiles regardless, so can't really double check. i hope you're right though.
> You're welcome, though it wasn't anything special. Kind of par for the course for me and them. But let's not get too far into that. I feel like we're going to get yelled at if we bring up such political bad blood here and sully the neutral territory that is Open Chat.


_still, the mod did good._
_i like our sheriff._
_but what you did by speaking out meant a lot. _
_those guys were pretty terrible and they went out of their way to defend nazis and hate speech._
_and the comparisons they drew between nazis and jew still piss me off._
_how long had that stuff been going on?_
_hopefully things will be more peaceful and accepting now._​


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _still, the mod did good._
> _i like our sheriff._
> _but what you did by speaking out meant a lot. _
> _those guys were pretty terrible and they went out of their way to defend nazis and hate speech._
> ...


Probably since before I joined. Though the Nazi/Jew comparisons were a bold new addition.

Edit: That is to say, there's probably always been some awful people here, not necessarily those two specifically.


----------



## Dancy (Sep 15, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Probably since before I joined. Though the Nazi/Jew comparisons were a bold new addition.
> 
> Edit: That is to say, there's probably always been some awful people here, not necessarily those two specifically.


_saying nazis are being persecuted like jews were during the holocaust is definitely bold._
_i could think of other words too._
_at least people let them know their minds about that._​


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _saying nazis are being persecuted like jews were during the holocaust is definitely bold._
> _i could think of other words too._
> _at least people let them know their minds about that._​


We are a rather vocal community- and if he's not banned, using that word ought to summon yaka out from the ether. 
If the dumpster fires are indicative of anything, it's that we're not shy about speaking our minds.


----------



## Dancy (Sep 15, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> We are a rather vocal community- and if he's not banned, using that word ought to summon yaka out from the ether.
> If the dumpster fires are indicative of anything, it's that we're not shy about speaking our minds.


_i love yaka and rez always found the time to defend and demand sympathy for nazis._
_but never for people like us._
_i hope the dumpster fire days are behind us now. _​


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _i love yaka and rez always found the time to defend and demand sympathy for nazis._
> _but never for people like us._
> _i hope the dumpster fire days are behind us now. _​


Rez had started quite a few, so at least there's that. So many of his threads just blew up.


----------



## Dancy (Sep 15, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Rez had started quite a few, so at least there's that. So many of his threads just blew up.


_for people who claim to not be political, they were awfully quick to start and jump into political dumpster fires._
_they also acted like they ran the forum despite starting a lot of the fights and putting users like us down. _​


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _for people who claim to not be political, they were awfully quick to start and jump into political dumpster fires._
> _they also acted like they ran the forum despite starting a lot of the fights and putting users like us down. _​


Well, I wouldn't say they claimed not to be political. Both admitted to being rather inclined towards political debate, even if it took a bit of prodding to get them to say as much. But they did do a lot of flip flopping between being in dumpster fires and posting diatribes against them. 
I think the best part of it all was the idea that yaka was somehow more legitimate and thus more correct just cause he happened to buy more art and post more often. I guess buying your way to importance works just as well online as it does off. 
Didn't Rez have a whole thread where he was campaigning for mod at one point?


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 15, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm gonna share a poem I wrote about my ex-girlfriend here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CONTEXT
> ...


I know the feeling:

Months turn into years as years make up the days, you're the only one that worried about me even when I turned astray.
With bloody rain in tearful eyes, not having you with me is like a bad sign.
When I imagine you I feel like I could Journey around the world in many days, when I'm mad you give me time when I'm in that sort of phase. 
When others wanted to kick me down you gave me confidence get back up, when others took my courage you gave me good luck.
When others decided to abandon you and not have your back, I stepped in to pick up the slack.
When you feel angry and full of Rage, I would hold you through each and every stage.
When you felt it was impossible to be loved by another, I hoped to be there for you and give you children to show that you're better than your own mother.
Your smile lights up a room and your eyes tell many stories from your soul, when I'm right by your side I don't care if I'm a Long Way From Home.
When I'm with you I feel safe and know that this is what I want in my life, I wanted to be your sword that could cut deeper than any knife.
I want to guide you and help you through any Turning that might come your way, you hold my heart tightly to the point where I don't know what to say.
You've known me for many years, you give me hope that there is nothing to fear.
I don't want this feeling to disappear, being with you is another adventure with me by your side my dear.
I don't care how many any means that you might have that would stand against us both, all I want you to know is that I love you and I want to give you back the feeling that you gave me....hope.
So I hope you let me be the sword that you have been looking for long enough, I'll never let you go again cuz I want the future to be about you and not dumb stuff.
I hope you can understand the way you make me feel, your feelings cut me deeper than the sea which is surreal.
Please take my hand in understand, please don't go away as I want to travel with you through this world of distant lands.
The journey might be long between you and I, but as long as we can pull through I think that will we will be fine which i can't deny.


----------



## Dancy (Sep 15, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Well, I wouldn't say they claimed not to be political. Both admitted to being rather inclined towards political debate, even if it took a bit of prodding to get them to say as much. But they did do a lot of flip flopping between being in dumpster fires and posting diatribes against them.
> I think the best part of it all was the idea that yaka was somehow more legitimate and thus more correct just cause he happened to buy more art and post more often. I guess buying your way to importance works just as well online as it does off.
> Didn't Rez have a whole thread where he was campaigning for mod at one point?


_i'm not sure, though i don't see how on earth he'd be fit.
ban notwithstanding. _​


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _i'm not sure, though i don't see how on earth he'd be fit.
> ban notwithstanding. _​


Yeah, that probably was a little bit before your time. While we definitely need more mods, not everyone is right for that job.
As a complete aside, it makes me happy that you're using Eri as an profile pic. Always lamented not being able to use it despite it being such cute art.


----------



## Dancy (Sep 15, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Yeah, that probably was a little bit before your time. While we definitely need more mods, not everyone is right for that job.
> As a complete aside, it makes me happy that you're using Eri as an profile pic. Always lamented not being able to use it despite it being such cute art.


_it makes me happy you gave it to me._
_i'm blessed to know you._
_but yes, i prefer my mods not be nazi defenders, but maybe i'm crazy._
_can't they pull mods from the art site?_​


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi to all


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 15, 2018)

The leaves are starting to turn colors, and I can practically smell the pumpkin spice and hot chocolate; Can’t wait for it to get colder


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 16, 2018)

Crazy story:

Neighbors cat moves in under house; his name is "Snook".

Tries to get rid of said Snook.

Neighbor catches wind of Snook living under house.

Neighbor ends up to old to look after self, Snook and house so has to move to retirement home.

Neighbor asks if the new owner can look after said Snook.

New owner agrees.

New owner found out today that Snook isn't the feral stray he thought him to be but was just lonely all along. 

New owner and said Snook realizes a new bond is made.

Both live happily ever after...


Turn that into a movie, Disney! :V


----------



## Simo (Sep 16, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The leaves are starting to turn colors, and I can practically smell the pumpkin spice and hot chocolate; Can’t wait for it to get colder



Ah, everything this looks especially lush and green here, after all the rain, and heat. But it should start to change pretty soon; can't wait for some crisp, cool fall days. Tends to make me feel a lot more active and alert.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, everything this looks especially lush and green here, after all the rain, and heat. But it should start to change pretty soon; can't wait for some crisp, cool fall days. Tends to make me feel a lot more active and alert.


Yeah, I think that the colder weather is better, you can always just add another layer of clothes if it gets colder; you can’t really do that with the heat, plus to mention hot chocolate


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 16, 2018)

Here's a gif of a child hugging a chicken to cheer everyone up<3


----------



## Simo (Sep 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Here's a gif of a child hugging a chicken to cheer everyone up<3



That's cute! As a kid, we kept a few mallards, and since we had them from a very young age, they became quite tame, and you could pick them up, and hold them. We just had them as pets, and would eat the eggs, though ducks are smarter than chickens, and will move their nest, when they notice too many eggs have gone missing, causing you to have to find the new nest. But they are a tastier egg....but as for holding:

Ducks are really curious to hold, the underside is so downy, and soft. 

If I live near water again, I definitely would like to have ducks again.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 16, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> What instrument do you play?


Clarinet


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 17, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _forums.furaffinity.net: Open Chat_​
> _yo, @ellaerna _
> _i know you're on, girl._
> _you saw this?_
> _i hope you didn't get warned too._​


This is so... infuriating. You know I was watching a documentary on the Nuremburg Trials and I just felt angry the whole time because nowadays if you hate nazis people think you are a terrible person. I used to think hating nazis and thinking they all are worthless scum was a normal opinion to have considering how many people they killed and the amount of awrful views they have. But now it's apparently me who is the terrible one. Nazis are indefensible and if they had the chance to be in power they'd kill more people just like before. They should all get a bullet like my forefathers did to them in WWII. Now I bet I'm going to get banned for saying that. These times are infuriating where people will defend Nazis to the ends of the earth and completely forget the millions of people who died at their hands and the millions more they'd kill if they had the chance.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Here's a gif of a child hugging a chicken to cheer everyone up<3




 

That's so delicious :3c


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 17, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 41100
> 
> That's so delicious :3c


I have more. Here's a baby parrot wearing bee pajamas




And more birbs


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 18, 2018)

Fun fact: I came to this site for a break from politics. 

2 threads into joining FaF: 




I'm hopeless.


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 18, 2018)

This is where all the cool kids hangout, right?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 18, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> This is where all the cool kids hangout, right?


How dare you change your avatar color to something less headache inducing!


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 18, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> How dare you change your avatar color to something less headache inducing!


Oh, please forgive me!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 18, 2018)

I'd really like to try this, at some point.. as it looks interesting. 

A grilled cheese waffle-wich, (with syrup, of course) :


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 18, 2018)

i found this pic while looking up domestic foxes. it's interesting what colors foxes can have, ya know? much more interesting than the usual red/orange/yellow and white color schemes you sometimes see. if your lucky, bright colored foxes!!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 18, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> View attachment 41307
> 
> i found this pic while looking up domestic foxes. it's interesting what colors foxes can have, ya know? much more interesting than the usual red/orange/yellow and white color schemes you sometimes see. if your lucky, bright colored foxes!!


It’s so adorable!!!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 18, 2018)

Vaccines are the devil. Not because of conspiracy theories, but because filling them at work is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 19, 2018)

how's it going today?


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 19, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'd really like to try this, at some point.. as it looks interesting.
> 
> A grilled cheese waffle-wich, (with syrup, of course) :


OH. MY. VARIOUS. GODS. That looks delicious!


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 19, 2018)

hey, i wanna buy these from walmart 






but i'm wondering what aisle you tend to find them. i wanan keep it as a surprise from my dad.  he hates it when i plug up my ears but i need it to focus or filter out noises i perosnally find annoying.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have more. Here's a baby parrot wearing bee pajamas


I LOVE IT OH MY GOD YES BEE YOU BIRB YES OH MY GOD YES


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, everything this looks especially lush and green here, after all the rain, and heat. But it should start to change pretty soon; can't wait for some crisp, cool fall days. Tends to make me feel a lot more active and alert.


I live in the South.
I like to joke about how all these trees are Christmas trees, 'cause their leaves are never changing.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 19, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'd really like to try this, at some point.. as it looks interesting.
> 
> A grilled cheese waffle-wich, (with syrup, of course) :


Thanks all - it was 2AM at the time, and I had nothing better to post; but I appreciate the phony interest. ☺


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 19, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> hey, i wanna buy these from walmart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought some from amazon.
try to find a rather thinner ones, thick ear plugs can be uncomfortable and it makes your earhole wider :V


----------



## Simo (Sep 20, 2018)

Insomnia is no fun...keep waking up...so many racing thoughts and worries. Gotta try and get some sleep here...keep waking up...heart beating fast...looking at the clock going too fast...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Insomnia is no fun...keep waking up...so many racing thoughts and worries. Gotta try and get some sleep here...keep waking up...heart beating fast...looking at the clock going too fast...


It really isn't. What helps me is thinking that I have time before the morning to rest before I have face everything during the day. Usually I get a few hours that way.


----------



## Simo (Sep 20, 2018)

Unicon said:


> It really isn't. What helps me is thinking that I have time before the morning to rest before I have face everything during the day. Usually I get a few hours that way.



Reminds me of an old Sicilian saying: "You can't always get what's best. If you can't sleep you can always rest."


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Reminds me of an old Sicilian saying: "You can't always get what's best. If you can't sleep you can always rest."


Silicians know what's up. That quote sums up my sleeping habits for the work week. Sorry for the delayed response. I was getting a few things ready for work today.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 20, 2018)

More often than not, I can't sleep properly as well. Oh well.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Reminds me of an old Sicilian saying: "You can't always get what's best. If you can't sleep you can always rest."



Ooh, this is a pretty positive saying for insomnia


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 20, 2018)

This ad didn't age well


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2018)

@Gryphoneer 

People from the past made all kinds of mistakes:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 20, 2018)

I mean some remain relevant;


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2018)

Animal hugging time again


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Animal hugging time again


So cute! We need more!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> So cute! We need more!


The old man sleeping with the fox is my personal favorite<3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2018)

https://imgur.com/height%3D960%3Bid%3DlKHHdUW%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Animal hugging time again


Aw. ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2018)

Woo KeroTheWolf is getting destroyed. That's what I like.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Woo KeroTheWolf is getting destroyed. That's what I like.


That’s good. We shouldn’t  tolerate that shit in this fandom. I’m still shocked after I first found out.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That’s good. We shouldn’t  tolerate that shit in this fandom. I’m still shocked after I first found out.


I haven’t heard the news yet, what happened?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I haven’t heard the news yet, what happened?


Kero is zoophile and they found a pic of him having sex with a dog.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Kero is zoophile and they found a pic of him having sex with a dog.


yikes


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> yikes


I wanted to believe he was somehow innocent, but after all the evidence that was given showing what he did and said, I can’t deny him being guilty.


----------



## katalistik (Sep 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I wanted to believe he was somehow innocent, but after all the evidence that was given showing what he did and said, I can’t deny him being guilty.



it is indeed a disgusting thing to do, especially trying to say that wasn't true and his account was *hacked* or anything like that. And people are wondering why the furry community is so hated by outsiders.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

katalistik said:


> it is indeed a disgusting thing to do, especially trying to say that wasn't true and his account was *hacked* or anything like that. And people are wondering why the furry community is so hated by outsiders.


He was popular with non furries too. I can’t imagine what they think of us now.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 21, 2018)

As soon as we start to get a decent image by outsiders, something bad happens :/


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

On a nicer topic, anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> On a nicer topic, anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


I don’t think I have anything planned for my weekend lol


----------



## katalistik (Sep 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> On a nicer topic, anyone doing anything fun this weekend?



Uhhh ohh, maybe homowork and then going out in the city with muh classmates then come back home and sleep 24 hours till Monday is here again. SO YEAH best weekend :> hbu Nexy boy?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.


I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Uhhh ohh, maybe homowork and then going out in the city with muh classmates then come back home and sleep 24 hours till Monday is here again. SO YEAH best weekend :> hbu Nexy boy?


I have some studying I have to catch up on that this weekend could be useful for.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.


I'm not gonna accuse him but I'm still not gonna associate with the guy just 'cause I don't wanna get wrapped up in that crap.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 21, 2018)

Everyone welcome my amazing girlfriend to the forum, @TheFennecFox  <3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 21, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Everyone welcome my amazing girlfriend to the forum, @TheFennecFox  <3


Welcome! @TheFennecFox !
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


>


I'm glad I was totally oblivious to this issue until it blew over.

In lighter news, I saw this at work today and just shook my head at them.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm *very glad* that I didn't have to go to the California DMV for anything yesterday.. San Francisco's local office was shut down for several hours on Thursday - due to a huge computer outage.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

Having a sad day. :c


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Having a sad day. :c



Hope it gets better for ya there.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 22, 2018)

@Simo ?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

Oh my god I am like 10 posts away from 11,111 posts.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh my god I am like 10 posts away from 11,111 posts.


and 55545 posts away from 66,666.
And 66656 posts away from winning the jackpot


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 22, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> @Simo ?
> View attachment 41683



Great, now cringe doesn't look like a word anymore!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 22, 2018)

Picklepaige said:


> Great, now cringe doesn't look like a word anymore!


It’s a verb, noun, and adjective at the same time


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2018)

It's funny how some words bother people, more than others, sometimes just based on arbitrary reasons...but the word cringe does make me cringe 

I am a fan of the word, "Moist", however, which makes many people cringe.

As in:

The chocolate cake was rich and moist, begging one to have a second piece.

The vet said, while examining the dog, "Well, his nose is moist and healthy. So that's a good sign."

After a year in the Nevada desert, the woman from Florida exclaimed, "It's so dry out here my skin is dry and flaky. But back home, the air was so moist, I didn't need all this beauty cream."

After being sprayed by the skunk, the fox was moist.

Today's word: Moist.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 22, 2018)

Otters are good at Moist! It suits us.


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Otters are good at Moist! It suits us.


 
The otter cringed when he discovered the Discord server which did not allow moist otters.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> After being sprayed by the skunk, the fox was moist.



O_e


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

@WereWOLFovna I recognise that art; Yong ho ji?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @WereWOLFovna I recognise that art; Yong ho ji?




Do not quite understood. No, it's the local Russian guys who did it themselves.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Do not quite understood. No, it's the local Russian guys who did it themselves.



Here are some sculptures by Yong ho ji. He makes work in a similar style. C:











http://yonghoji.com/cv.html/


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Here are some sculptures by Yong ho ji. He makes work in a similar style. C:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great. Around the world, many good masters with interesting works =)


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 22, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Love the tattoo!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

*111,111 posts!*


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2018)

Let's see this is  9,743  posts in 3.7 years...for an average of 7.2 posts/day. But then, that there some long breaks in that time, when I didn't post at all; maybe a five month time I grew weary of things around fall, 2016.

And this time-span would include the time when the 'old' site totally imploded, and restarted...I think. Not sure how long that was, when FAF went offline for a good while, due to some kinda infighting that I never really have fully comprehended, nor, for the most part, cared to.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 23, 2018)

*Le gasp*
That's a lot of posts xD


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 23, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> *Le gasp*
> That's a lot of posts xD



Your avatar makes it look like your next sentence is: 'Shame if someone...stole them, muhaha!'


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 23, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Love the tattoo!


I'll edit it, because the wizard messed up such a simple job. I have already offered the option of how to fix, though it will add 2 more colors, but no other way.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Sep 23, 2018)

New girl who’s low key kinda a snacc told me “my mom said ur cute” (she’s just a tad younger than me so it wasn’t super weird)

Idk if that means cute as in “awww I’m adorable” or cute as in “dayum” or cute as in “my mom said this but not rly cause it’s a cover for what I said”

Of course nothing is gonna happen cause my heart belongs to my lady and my lady only

But like

Wtf

Should I be flattered?  Cause she kinda cute


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Sep 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> It's funny how some words bother people, more than others, sometimes just based on arbitrary reasons...but the word cringe does make me cringe
> 
> I am a fan of the word, "Moist", however, which makes many people cringe.
> 
> ...



Ah, good old moist! I actually didn't have a problem with it untill other people said they hated it, and now my brow feels slightly moist any time I hear it.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 23, 2018)

The word "residue" has that effect on me.  Ugh...


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The word "residue" has that effect on me.  Ugh...



I see why. I guess it's what people typically think of when they hear the word. Usually I think of window condensation when i hear moist, which doesn't provoke a negative response


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 23, 2018)

The topic of words that make you shudder came up with some musical friends a few weeks ago, who are not furries. The word "Musk" was curiously high on the list.  So I guess a moist, musky residue doesn't even bear thinking about...


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The topic of words that make you shudder came up with some musical friends a few weeks ago, who are not furries. The word "Musk" was curiously high on the list.  So I guess a moist, musky residue doesn't even bear thinking about...


Ooh la la


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 23, 2018)

Whats the difference between this thread and the "last post wins" thread?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 23, 2018)

This one has structure


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 23, 2018)

This thread is less of a game thread I guess. More for discussion.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 23, 2018)

People tend to die a lot.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 23, 2018)

I saw someone die earlier today and am surprisingly unfazed.

To expand, a guy got in a motorcycle accident and I saw it, then later I saw a news report about it saying he died very soon afterward.
And my exactly thoughts afterward were "Eh, another dead person. People tend to die a lot."


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 23, 2018)

sometimes getting caught is a wake up call to your actual morals


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 24, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> sometimes getting caught is a wake up call to your actual morals


I get caught having sex with furries. I have to re-evaluate my morals


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm feeling a little down today :/


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 24, 2018)

WAIT HOLD EVERYTHING I HAVE GOOD NEWS!
Ya pre-t trans dude was diagnosed with gender dysphoria, and i'll be able to start T when I turn 16 if all goes well.
Also, my mother who was previously shown to be in denial about me choosing this path, went out and bought me my favorite khaki shorts, cologne, and now is calling me Ian


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey so this is super random but if anyone is interested in saving a momma mare and her daughter from the slaughterhouse, here’s a link to help save them 
The lady who’s trying to take them in was only planning for one horse but she’s trying to keep the family together.  The first available pickup date is tomorrow, so if anyone lives near the horses’ current location, help with transport is also hugely appreciated.  I’m sending some as soon as I get paid but it won’t be nearly enough


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I get caught having sex with furries. I have to re-evaluate my morals


_Showing_ other people the pictures is not the same thing as getting caught, Mikachu.



KiaraTC said:


> WAIT HOLD EVERYTHING I HAVE GOOD NEWS!
> Ya pre-t trans dude was diagnosed with gender dysphoria, and i'll be able to start T when I turn 16 if all goes well.
> Also, my mother who was previously shown to be in denial about me choosing this path, went out and bought me my favorite khaki shorts, cologne, and now is calling me Ian


That's great! I'm glad things are getting better


----------



## Simo (Sep 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The word "residue" has that effect on me.  Ugh...



"After being sprayed by the skunk the otter was coated in an oily residue for weeks" 

~

Feeling a bit under the weather here. Nerves have been all frayed. Moody. It's continued to be dark and rainy for months...makes me feel drained of energy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2018)

Another nice symmetrical set of numbers. 1991 comments and 4545 favourites. 

Mathsy!


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> WAIT HOLD EVERYTHING I HAVE GOOD NEWS!
> Ya pre-t trans dude was diagnosed with gender dysphoria, and i'll be able to start T when I turn 16 if all goes well.
> Also, my mother who was previously shown to be in denial about me choosing this path, went out and bought me my favorite khaki shorts, cologne, and now is calling me Ian


Glad to hear things are going well for you! ^w^


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Sep 25, 2018)

Ya boy is depressed


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ya boy is depressed


What’s wrong?


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> What’s wrong?


I am upset


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 25, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I am upset



What happened?


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 25, 2018)

oh. my. god.

I reported a misrated NSFW art on weasyl and a mod responded! OMG. omg. mods exist. ....on weasyl.
holy shit.

/mindblown

sorry I just had to get that out hahahaha nothing happens to my reports on FA....ever.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> oh. my. god.
> 
> I reported a misrated NSFW art on weasyl and a mod responded! OMG. omg. mods exist. ....on weasyl.
> holy shit.
> ...



The times for all reports I've ever submitted on FA are, from shortest to longest:

1 day, 1 day, 1 day, 2 days,  3 days, 3 days, 5 days, 2 months, 3 months, 7 months, 10 months, 2 years

As it happens, this list is chronological; the fastest times are the most recent and the longest time is from a report I submitted in 2013.


----------



## Simo (Sep 26, 2018)

Not sure why but there seems like a lot of tension in the air today here...and not in a literally atmospheric sense....

also tense day in general....I'm feeling all off and anxious....need more fun distractions today


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Not sure why but there seems like a lot of tension in the air today...and not in a literally atmospheric sense....
> 
> also tense day in general....I'm feeling all off and anxious....need more fun distractions today



Gah, anxiety can be like that. You can feel real anxious all day for no apparent reason, and next minute your heart is beating super fast. Breathing exercises help a lot with this i find. Hope you feel better soon.

As for fun distractions, LPW has been pretty active!


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 26, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> What happened?


My friend keeps gaslighting meeeee >_>


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 26, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ayyyyyee haven't seen you in a while. how ya doin'?


Well I don't really sit on this page too much.. Im sitting on one little furry server


----------



## Marcl (Sep 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> My friend keeps gaslighting meeeee >_>


Ouch... That's harsh... Have you talked with them about it? I mean, if they keeps doing it, that's not actually a friendly behaviour.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 26, 2018)

The radar says there is a massive blob of yellow on all the upper part of my state, and I am very happy! So far it's just gentle rain and no damaging winds (that I've witnessed), so maybe I can finally get some sleep. Rain is such great sleeping weather.


----------



## Paolite (Sep 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> WAIT HOLD EVERYTHING I HAVE GOOD NEWS!
> Ya pre-t trans dude was diagnosed with gender dysphoria, and i'll be able to start T when I turn 16 if all goes well.
> Also, my mother who was previously shown to be in denial about me choosing this path, went out and bought me my favorite khaki shorts, cologne, and now is calling me Ian


Wait, I think I missed something. What's this about? If it's a good thing... Congratulations!


----------



## Dancy (Sep 26, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> WAIT HOLD EVERYTHING I HAVE GOOD NEWS!
> Ya pre-t trans dude was diagnosed with gender dysphoria, and i'll be able to start T when I turn 16 if all goes well.
> Also, my mother who was previously shown to be in denial about me choosing this path, went out and bought me my favorite khaki shorts, cologne, and now is calling me Ian


_congrats!_
_i'm happy you'll be who want you to be!_​


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2018)

Met a really sweet puppy today down at the community center. It was a little, bulky, black and white pitbull with that extra wide face that gives him that special grin.


----------



## Simo (Sep 26, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Met a really sweet puppy today down at the community center. It was a little, bulky, black and white pitbull with that extra wide face that gives him that special grin.



Aw! That sounds so cute. This is a popular breed in Baltimore, along with other bull terriers, and I've seen some adorable ones! I like how sturdy they are. Have not met a mean one yet, but then again, I wouldn't just go up to any dog I didn't know, randomly. One sees these 'bans' on various dog breeds, which I find silly. It made me think: you'd have a better chance of banning guns in Texas, than you would of banning pitbulls in Baltimore


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 27, 2018)

Good morning! Here's a seal, slapping a man with an octopus.  

www.nzherald.co.nz: Seal slaps Kaikōura kayaker in the face with an octopus


----------



## Simo (Sep 27, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Good morning! Here's a seal, slapping a man with an octopus.
> 
> www.nzherald.co.nz: Seal slaps Kaikōura kayaker in the face with an octopus



This might be of particular concern to the otter community!


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> This might be of particular concern to the otter community!



Yeah, they're brutes, those seals.  No manners at all!


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw! That sounds so cute. This is a popular breed in Baltimore, along with other bull terriers, and I've seen some adorable ones! I like how sturdy they are. Have not met a mean one yet, but then again, I wouldn't just go up to any dog I didn't know, randomly. One sees these 'bans' on various dog breeds, which I find silly. It made me think: you'd have a better chance of banning guns in Texas, than you would of banning pitbulls in Baltimore



Yeah pitpulls get a bad rap, when most often nasty incidents involving them are due to poor training. It's interesting that they were regarded as the perfect pet in the early 20th century.


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

Well so what was happening here when I absent for SOME time?


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well so what was happening here when I absent for SOME time?


Blackburn! *Huggles you tightly*


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Blackburn! *Huggles you tightly*


*is suddenly hugged and blushes flattening ears* Hi.. Kiara *pets her*


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *is suddenly hugged and blushes flattening ears* Hi.. Kiara *pets her*


*Cringes* U- Um... It's actually 'Him' now... Also Keo


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Cringes* U- Um... It's actually 'Him' now... Also Keo


Oh.. You are transexual? Damn I already see one big change, it'a fine *pets him*


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

Gotta go on lesson


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh.. You are transexual? Damn I already see one big change, it'a fine *pets him*


Yes uwu


Black Burn said:


> Gotta go on lesson


Okay, bye bye!


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes uwu
> 
> Okay, bye bye!


Nope I still have some time... *rubs fur between ears of Keo


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Nope I still have some time... *rubs fur between ears of Keo


*Purrs and buzzes happily* uwu


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Purrs and buzzes happily* uwu


So how you doing?


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> So how you doing?


I've been doing badly, but i'm feeling a lot better as of recent!


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've been doing badly, but i'm feeling a lot better as of recent!


Heh *licks your cheek* ^w^


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Heh *licks your cheek* ^w^


=_=
*Wipes face off, then licks Blackburn's cheek*


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> =_=
> *Wipes face off, then licks Blackburn's cheek*


Huh.. ^^


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 42252


Did you make that?


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes


TacomaTheDeer said:


> Did you make that?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes


Thanks for putting me in it! Looks cool! ^_^


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm trying to remember which one's Judas Iscariot!


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

Well Im someone important finally


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Well Im someone important finally


*Squeezes your face* You're always someone important!


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Squeezes your face* You're always someone important!


*blushes and flattens ears*


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *blushes and flattens ears*


*Noms on your ear and huggles you*


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Noms on your ear and huggles you*


S-stahp >w<


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> S-stahp >w<


*Noms harder* >w>


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Noms harder* >w>


*moans*


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *moans*


*Stops and backs away*


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Stops and backs away*


OwO


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> OwO


Ummm


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ummm


Sowwyyyy...


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Sowwyyyy...


Oh


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oh


Im not into anything... Umm... I was.. just... kidding.. yeah... right.. kidding


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 27, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Good morning! Here's a seal, slapping a man with an octopus.
> 
> www.nzherald.co.nz: Seal slaps Kaikōura kayaker in the face with an octopus



If all news stations reported stories of this quality and content, I would never turn the news off.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 27, 2018)

I found a meme that perfectly represents how trying to discuss communism went on this site;


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 27, 2018)

Why some neighbors have to be so noisy sometimes, (and make such a racket) I just dunno. Welcome to big city living, I guess..


----------



## Marcl (Sep 27, 2018)

Such is life... and neighbours


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Such is life... and neighbours


I have a question. So are you part honey badger?


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

_Walks in choking from internal laughter_
You'll never believe this motherfucker I wish I had a photo


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> _Walks in choking from internal laughter_
> You'll never believe this motherfucker I wish I had a photo


What happened?


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What happened?


I'm on the road and this biker dude passes in a truck and he had a LEATHER PRIDE FLAG ON THE BACK LOLOLOL
I just thought it was funny seeing that kinda shit around here.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 27, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> _Walks in choking from internal laughter_
> You'll never believe this motherfucker I wish I had a photo


?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> I'm on the road and this biker dude passes in a truck and he had a LEATHER PRIDE FLAG ON THE BACK LOLOLOL
> I just thought it was funny seeing that kinda shit around here.
> Hes not from around here either


I once saw a guy on his motorcycle that had a sidecar that his dog was in.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 27, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> _Walks in choking from internal laughter_
> You'll never believe this motherfucker I wish I had a photo


?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 27, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> I'm on the road and this biker dude passes in a truck and he had a LEATHER PRIDE FLAG ON THE BACK LOLOLOL
> I just thought it was funny seeing that kinda shit around here.


I never wear leather but don't you kill animals for leather? Animal cruelty! >:U


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I never wear leather but don't you kill animals for leather? Animal cruelty! >:U


...
You don't know what leather pride is do you......
Hes into s&m


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I once saw a guy on his motorcycle that had a sidecar that his dog was in.


LOL Did his dog have a little helmet on


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> LOL Did his dog have a little helmet on


No but he did have the cutest goggles.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I never wear leather but don't you kill animals for leather? Animal cruelty! >:U


Got a leather jacket and a racoon fur hat.
What do you say to that


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

Only thing I don't have is the Harley I wanna build from scratch


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 27, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> ...
> You don't know what leather pride is do you......
> Hes into s&m


That's.. a gross over generalization :V

Take it from me, I'm gay connoisseur :V


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's.. a gross over generalization :V
> 
> Take it from me, I'm gay connoisseur :V


But that's what the leather flag means. It's not rainbow it's black blue and white with a heart


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

One of students in my dorm is a pot head and he is running up and down the halls yelling right now about how he accidentally spilled his mach and cheese.


----------



## Marcl (Sep 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have a question. So are you part honey badger?


I'm a friendly neighbourhood honey badger fox. I just tend to have students from a university neighbouring me, so I know how loud (and annoying in the middle of the night) people can be.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> One of students in my dorm is a pot head and he is running up and down the halls yelling right now about how he accidentally spilled his mach and cheese.


Guys, ^ this is why weed is still a federal crime :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Guys, ^ this is why weed is still a federal crime :V


He is cursing like a sailor and I'm laughing so hard right now. Guy's as psychopath when he's high.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> One of students in my dorm is a pot head and he is running up and down the halls yelling right now about how he accidentally spilled his mach and cheese.


This is why we still need wall mounted ironing boards


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> This is why we still need wall mounted ironing boards


How would that help?


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How would that help?


Remember the tom and Jerry gag with the drop down board that'd hit you when your running


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Remember the tom and Jerry gag with the drop down board that'd hit you when your running


Oh God. That would definitely do the trick in shutting his ass up. I've never seen someone so pissed off over mac and cheese.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh God. That would definitely do the trick in shutting his ass up. I've never seen someone so pissed off over mac and cheese.


Im seeing shawty from scary movie screaming his ass off *SOMEBODY!... SOMEBODY HELP ME!!... SOMEBODY DROP MY MUFUCKIN MAC N CHEESE! HELP ME PLEASE...*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 27, 2018)

Leather is beautiful. The industry it comes from I have criticisms of, but my leather greatcoat is the best.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Leather is beautiful. The industry it comes from I have criticisms of, but my leather greatcoat is the best.


Misha confirmed likes S&M


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Misha confirmed likes S&M


Who here doesn't?


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah it's a very common thing ^^


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Im not into anything... Umm... I was.. just... kidding.. yeah... right.. kidding


Uh huh yeah sure

I don't talk like that here xD


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 27, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Uh huh yeah sure
> 
> I don't talk like that here xD


Oh well... Umm...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Misha confirmed likes S&M


I don't surprisingly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2018)

Now I want macaroni cheese. :\


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 27, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Such is life... and neighbours


These are really helpful (on some nights) though :


----------



## Astus (Sep 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Now I want macaroni cheese. :\



It's called Mac n cheese. Get it right >:C

Unless you actually mean macaroni cheese o.o; in which case... I... I don't know


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Oh well... Umm...


*Bite*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 28, 2018)

Man I need to keep an eye out for open training courses on the railway, this'd be the coolest job. With some downsides, but still cool.


----------



## Simo (Sep 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Who here doesn't?



Me.

It's odd, but for me, leather and that whole gay macho thing is a huge turn off. Playful is fine, but that whole rigidly being stuck in this role or that I find limiting, even stifling. I like things to be ongoing, creative and evolving.

Now, an inflatable latex skunk suit would be fun, though, more silly and bouncy! 

I have never fit in too well, with so many of the gay stereotypes, it's weird,  I never really part of whatever is is that is called the 'gay community' really. Can't stand gay bars, and the awful music, and weird, pressure cooker atmosphere; rather just go out, someplace else. Guess I am too much of  a sorta iconoclastic punk rocker at heart. And...I can't stand Madonna, or Lady Gaga! Or, most Tecno/house music, except techno-pony 

Also I shall start a new group:

GAG: Gays against Gaga!


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 28, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> *Bite*


*moans again*


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 28, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *moans again*


*notices u*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 28, 2018)

OwO!


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 28, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> *notices u*


*Im being noticed*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

OwO
*notices your roleplay*


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2018)

WoW *bulges your notice*


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 28, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> WoW *bulges your notice*


Hnnnng


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 28, 2018)

OwO


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 28, 2018)

*pats @Black Burn *


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 28, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> WoW *bulges your notice*





ScrewLoose said:


> Hnnnng


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


DONT BE A PARTY POOPER
*Drags you by your feet thru the door. Throws confetti and puts party hat on*


----------



## Marcl (Sep 28, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> DONT BE A PARTY POOPER
> *Drags you by your feet thru the door. Throws confetti and puts party hat on*


*Throws some streamers for good measure.*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 28, 2018)

Geez.. what an awesome looking city I live in..eh?  I mean, wow; sometimes I need to remind myself that the place I call home is a very awesome place.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 28, 2018)

I got my CCW license paperwork turned in.


----------



## Simo (Sep 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I got my CCW license paperwork turned in.



That's cool! But what's CCW?

Well, hope it comes in handy. Is it a job? Can't say I heard of it, before.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> That's cool! But what's CCW?
> 
> Well, hope it comes in handy. Is it a job? Can't say I heard of it, before.


Concealed Carry Weapons License.


----------



## modfox (Sep 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Concealed Carry Weapons License.


----------



## Simo (Sep 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Concealed Carry Weapons License.



Oh, never heard the term. Do you live in a high crime area?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, never heard the term. Do you live in a high crime area?


I live in the suburbs outside a city known for high murder rates.


----------



## Simo (Sep 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I live in the suburbs outside a city known for high murder rates.



Ah, living in the murder capitol, here!, famous for shows like Homicide, and The Wire.  Oddly, though, the crime in Baltimore is very much concentrated in certain very poor, desolate areas. I'm careful, but haven't had any troubles. Though, I keep my eyes open.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, living in the murder capitol, here!, famous for shows like Homicide, and The Wire.  Oddly, though, the crime in Baltimore is very much concentrated in certain very poor, desolate areas. I'm careful, but haven't had any troubles. Though, I keep my eyes open.


The big threat is gang violence and personal vendettas. Get caught in the same business or area as a target and shit can be real. That and I have a penchant for pissing people off.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

Lpw just hit 4000 pages, and 100,000 replies
..
Wow


----------



## Simo (Sep 28, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Lpw just hit 4000 pages, and 100,000 replies
> ..
> Wow



But did you win?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> But did you win?


Got post 99999
Good enough


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Concealed Carry Weapons License.



And there was me thinking Creedence Clearwater Wevival!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Lpw just hit 4000 pages, and 100,000 replies
> ..
> Wow


Took me a while to realise Lpw isn't somebody's username.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 29, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Took me a while to realise Lpw isn't somebody's username.


It’s basically open chat but faster


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2018)

Serendipitous.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 29, 2018)

I wish I had this guy to take with me when I went shopping.....


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 30, 2018)

If you replace the “W” in Where, What, and When with a “T” you answer the question.

I can’t sleep now


----------



## Dancy (Sep 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> If you replace the “W” in Where, What, and When with a “T” you answer the question.
> 
> I can’t sleep now


_i'm supposed to be picked up for girl's night._
_instead i'm arguing with a troll on my phone. :/_​


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 30, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _i'm supposed to be picked up for girl's night._
> _instead i'm arguing with a troll on my phone. :/_​


Just ignore him, he’s just trying to get a reaction like any other troll :/


----------



## Dancy (Sep 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Just ignore him, he’s just trying to get a reaction like any other troll :/


_i would, but i have friends who are jewish here._
_i don't want them to feel like no one's in their corner right now._
_that's a horrible feeling._​


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 30, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _i would, but i have friends who are jewish here._
> _i don't want them to feel like no one's in their corner right now._
> _that's a horrible feeling._​


Oh, I see


----------



## Dancy (Sep 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Oh, I see


_anyway, how are you?_
_besides the sleeplessness._​


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 30, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _anyway, how are you?_
> _besides the sleeplessness._​


Things are going well, thanks. And you?


----------



## Dancy (Sep 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Things are going well, thanks. And you?


_besides agonizingly waiting to be picked up and the stuff here, fine._
_i'll probably be better in a few hours._
_dancing always takes my mind off things._​


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 30, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _besides agonizingly waiting to be picked up and the stuff here, fine._
> _i'll probably be better in a few hours._
> _dancing always takes my mind off things._​


That’s good, is that what inspired your username?


----------



## Dancy (Sep 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> That’s good, is that what inspired your username?


_that and the fact that i almost became a dance major in college, lol._​


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 30, 2018)

Sup, my names Danny and I'm only alive to see what happens when our timeline unravels lmao


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 30, 2018)

I keep making pastel edits of Dave Strider I'm do bored when is the universe gonna implode?


----------



## Dancy (Sep 30, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Sup, my names Danny and I'm only alive to see what happens when our timeline unravels lmao


_i think you picked an auspicious time to show up, lol._
_hey._​


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 30, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _i think you picked an auspicious time to show up, lol._
> _hey._​


Sup. I'm sorry you have to deal with a troll, that's always infuriating.
Other than that, how ya doin'?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 30, 2018)

I was just listening to Heathers for the first time and the line "If I took a meat cleaver down the center of your skull, I'd have matching halves. That's very important," Killed me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2018)

The more I think about it, the more upset I get over Bill Cosby being in prison. 

Like damn...you Bill? _You _were taking advantage of women? You? Fucking _YOU?_
Let me hear about someone breaking silence that Mr. Rogers or Bob Ross kept kids and women in dungeons.
The shittiest timeline. Can't even keep an illusion of wholesome entertainers. Used to love Bill Cosby...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 30, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> The more I think about it, the more upset I get over Bill Cosby being in prison.
> 
> Like damn...you Bill? _You _were taking advantage of women? You? Fucking _YOU?_
> Let me hear about someone breaking silence that Mr. Rogers or Bob Ross kept kids and women in dungeons.
> The shittiest timeline. Can't even keep an illusion of wholesome entertainers. Used to love Bill Cosby...



We had a similar thing in England a couple of years ago when the popular entertainer Jimmy Savile was exposed as a sex abuser. The crimes that he committed were so horrific that they can't even be described here.
Jimmy Savile died before his crimes were ever discovered though, so he escaped any form of justice in his lifetime.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> We had a similar thing in England a couple of years ago when the popular entertainer Jimmy Savile was exposed as a sex abuser. *The crimes that he committed were so horrific that they can't even be described here.*
> Jimmy Savile died before his crimes were ever discovered though, so he escaped any form of justice in his lifetime.



Holy shit...
It's an epidemic.

I actually think Michael Jackson was recently found to have actually abused kids and animals like he was accused of consistently in the latter years of his life before passing. 
On a smaller scale, a beloved YouTuber Jewario, was apparently a terrible abuser as well before he checked himself out. Shit is fucked, man.


----------



## Black Burn (Sep 30, 2018)

Awawawa


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 30, 2018)

I walked into my office at work, and someone spelled hoarder with the sharpies and highlighters from my coworkers stash.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I walked into my office at work, and someone spelled hoarder with the sharpies and highlighters from my coworkers stash.


On of the students in my dorms got arrested and taken away by the police because they found his stash.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> On of the students in my dorms got arrested and taken away by the police because they found his stash.



Was it the mac'n cheese guy?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Was it the mac'n cheese guy?


Surprisingly not.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Surprisingly not.



Hopefully this alerts mac 'n cheese guy and makes him give up drugs, I guess. 

I feel really ambivalent about the whole problem of drugs and universities. :\ On one hand I don't want young people's lives to be ruined by a stupid mistake at the age of 19, on the other I really think drug culture in colleges is absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> *moans again*


Um


ScrewLoose said:


> *notices u*


UM


ScrewLoose said:


> *notices u*





Black Burn said:


> *Im being noticed*





TacomaTheDeer said:


> OwO
> *notices your roleplay*





Fallowfox said:


> WoW *bulges your notice*


UMUMUMUMUMUM NO


ScrewLoose said:


> DONT BE A PARTY POOPER
> *Drags you by your feet thru the door. Throws confetti and puts party hat on*


Kill me


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 1, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Um
> 
> UM
> 
> ...


*Eyes glow red*
ONE OF US NOW


----------



## Paolite (Oct 1, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> *Eyes glow red*
> ONE OF US NOW


 One of who? Did I miss something?


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm gonna post part of a song I wrote here so yeet :/


Spoiler: Song



Don't cry
Dry your eyes
It's for the best
You're just a pest

Don't cry, dry those eyes
stop pretending 
That it's fine

Go away, new friends
Keep going, past ends
Dry your eyes, beautifuly
I'll see you again, surely.

(That's it for now)


----------



## Simo (Oct 1, 2018)

Went to the Dr. today for the first time in ages.....ears have been  clogged/ringing msking me sorta dizzy for a few weeks. Well at least they are not infected & they gave me some high power drops to cleam them out. Weird how once you do how much more you hear....which is good a d bad....in a way clogged ears are ok for sleeping


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Went to the Dr. today for the first time in ages.....ears have been  clogged/ringing msking me sorta dizzy for a few weeks. Well at least they are not infected & they gave me some high power drops to cleam them out. Weird how once you do how much more you hear....which is good a d bad....in a way clogged ears are ok for sleeping


It must feel great having clean ears and easy hearing now


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Went to the Dr. today for the first time in ages.....ears have been  clogged/ringing msking me sorta dizzy for a few weeks. Well at least they are not infected & they gave me some high power drops to cleam them out. Weird how once you do how much more you hear....which is good a d bad....in a way clogged ears are ok for sleeping



Oh, shit, I feel you, my ears were fucked for years, regular medical drops didn't work, only made it worse, they recommended olive oil instead, that losened it enough that they could blast it with liquid, and you're right, the world feels completely different after yaers of borderline deafness.


----------



## Simo (Oct 1, 2018)

What's odd is how much more you hear in the treble range, at first: as in, just the sound of fabric brushing against itself and such seems so much louder. Weird!


----------



## Black Burn (Oct 1, 2018)

Blbabdufbfudb


----------



## Paolite (Oct 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Blbabdufbfudb


I agree


----------



## Black Burn (Oct 1, 2018)

Paolite said:


> I agree


Thank you


----------



## Loffi (Oct 1, 2018)

Hey, guys. I've been gone for a while because I've been super busy with my new dog. He is the best boy and I love him. 




WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I was just listening to Heathers for the first time and the line "If I took a meat cleaver down the center of your skull, I'd have matching halves. That's very important," Killed me.



I love the Heathers musical. Good stuff.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Hey, guys. I've been gone for a while because I've been super busy with my new dog. He is the best boy and I love him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What breed is it?


----------



## Loffi (Oct 1, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> What breed is it?



Shiba Inu


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Shiba Inu


I love shibas :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 1, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 42907
> I love shibas :3




 

yes, they are cute


----------



## Loffi (Oct 1, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 42907
> I love shibas :3



Me too. I was so lucky to find him. I never check pet ads in the paper (prefer to adopt), but I was looking for places to rent and happened to glance over. His original owners could no longer take care of him.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Me too. I was so lucky to find him. I never check pet ads in the paper (prefer to adopt), but I was looking for places to rent and happened to glance over. His original owners could no longer take care of him.


Good thing you found him


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 42908
> 
> yes, they are cute


*Pokes belly* Chubby shibby.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 1, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 42907
> I love shibas :3





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 42908
> 
> yes, they are cute


:/


----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 1, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Shiba Inu



Be ready to be bombarded by meme-obsessed strangers!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 1, 2018)

Picklepaige said:


> Be ready to be bombarded by meme-obsessed strangers!



I've actually mostly been bombarded by older ladies who think he's a fox.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 2, 2018)

@Stadt if you got a six-pack would you become Haupstadt?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 2, 2018)

I was just reading an article about students drinking too much and I found an image that looked exactly like I look.

I was so paranoid that maybe I got drunk one time and didn't remember the photo, that I found the original image. It was taken in a different country so there...is somebody out there in _France _who *literally looks identical to me*.

I mean...I guess I appreciated that there's probably a few people out there on the planet who look like your body doubles; after all it's easy enough to find lookalikes for celebrities.
I just...wow, it's a weird feeling when you find a lookalike of yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 2, 2018)

I met myself once, worst thing I ever did.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 2, 2018)

Well, I just got a disciplinary warning for not attending tutor at college, even though I haven't for the last two years and that was never a problem, and I've asked others who say they haven't recieved one for not attending. It's not like tutor is useful anyway, the grade you get from the Citizenship & Mental Health exam is worth less than nothing, and it's written in such a disgustingly condasending manner.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, I just got a disciplinary warning for not attending tutor at college, even though I haven't for the last two years and that was never a problem, and I've asked others who say they haven't recieved one for not attending. It's not like tutor is useful anyway, the grade you get from the Citizenship & Mental Health exam is worth less than nothing, and it's written in such a disgustingly condasending manner.


I feel you, I have a similar situation.
So I have these Pikachu sweat pants that I wear all the fucking time, and recently i've been told they are against dress code, but no one said it in the past sooo wtf


----------



## Loffi (Oct 2, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @Stadt if you got a six-pack would you become Haupstadt?



Lol

My username is part of my surname. Altstadt. Don't ask me why I just used Stadt.


----------



## Simo (Oct 2, 2018)

Today I just feel so down and hopless about life. I know I joke a lot here and seem happy or at least crazy. But it all feels so far gone...no $$$ to really live time running out. Somedays more and more I just want it over. All these years of therapy and meds and this and that.....for what??????? Im just so tired.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, I just got a disciplinary warning for not attending tutor at college, even though I haven't for the last two years and that was never a problem, and I've asked others who say they haven't recieved one for not attending. It's not like tutor is useful anyway, the grade you get from the Citizenship & Mental Health exam is worth less than nothing, and it's written in such a disgustingly condasending manner.



Please do attend tuition. If you don't feel the tuition is challenging you enough, you can talk to your tutor and discuss being given more difficult tasks, training skills you don't feel you've had the opportunity to develop to your satisfaction.

( and It can be very disheartening for tutors if their students don't show up. )




Simo said:


> Today I just feel so down and hopless about life. I know I joke a lot here and seem happy or at least crazy. But it all feels so far gone...no $$$ to really live ti me running out. Somedays more and more I just want it over. All these years of therapy and meds and this and that.....for what??????? Im just so tired.




I hope you feel better soon. Perhaps you should meet some relatives or friends so that you have something to take your mind off of things.


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Today I just feel so down and hopless about life. I know I joke a lot here and seem happy or at least crazy. But it all feels so far gone...no $$$ to really live time running out. Somedays more and more I just want it over. All these years of therapy and meds and this and that.....for what??????? Im just so tired.



I used to feel that time was slipping away and that it was running out. Then I flushed that clock that was keeping track of it down the toilet (metaphorically). 

Often in our hectic lives and the entrapments of modern life and possessions, we lose sight of the simple little things that can bring us pleasure. That brings us genuine smile, genuine laughter. 

As a child we could see the magic and wonder in things, and as adults we can lose sight of and forget this. Limiting our view and enjoyment the world around us. 

And even if it has been forgotten it can still be found again. Each has there own way to regain these experiences and take pleasure again in new things and beginnings.


----------



## Paolite (Oct 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Today I just feel so down and hopless about life. I know I joke a lot here and seem happy or at least crazy. But it all feels so far gone...no $$$ to really live time running out. Somedays more and more I just want it over. All these years of therapy and meds and this and that.....for what??????? Im just so tired.


Sometimes I also feel like life is a shit, but luckily I have never had any serious problem (I guess I feel that way because of hormones). I hope you feel better soon, just try to remember the good times and focus on the good things that happen to you, not the bad ones. That might help you a bit.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 2, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Please do attend tuition. If you don't feel the tuition is challenging you enough, you can talk to your tutor and discuss being given more difficult tasks, training skills you don't feel you've had the opportunity to develop to your satisfaction.
> 
> ( and It can be very disheartening for tutors if their students don't show up. )



I get what you're driving at, but after applying for so many jobs, I don't think there's much they can give me to do, cause all employers really care about is experiance, I mean for gods sake I've seen "entry level" jobs asking for 1 years experiance minimum, and I'm certainly not about to bust my ass for free.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.


So much controversy.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey guys <3 <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 3, 2018)

Don't feel very well ><


----------



## Dongding (Oct 3, 2018)

Hai


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 3, 2018)

Hullo sheepie, I've not seen you about as much.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 3, 2018)

uwu


----------



## Dongding (Oct 3, 2018)

I have been Discordin' it up.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So much controversy.


So is he innocent of guilty?

Every video I've been shown contradicts the next.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So is he innocent of guilty?
> 
> Every video I've been shown contradicts the next.


I haven’t been able to tell either


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> So is he innocent of guilty?
> 
> Every video I've been shown contradicts the next.


If I've learned anything from FAF, it's remain neutral and uninvolved until the shitfest blows over, I'd imagine.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> If I've learned anything from FAF, it's remain neutral and uninvolved until the shitfest blows over, I'd imagine.


Way ahead of you. I'm spending my time on much more important things......



Spoiler: TOP SECRET OwO


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Way ahead of you. I'm spending my time on much more important things......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TOP SECRET OwO


>w< Is that a space Shoober?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> >w< Is that a space Shoober?


Yush (UwU)


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 3, 2018)

xP


Infrarednexus said:


> Yush UwU


Amazing! Well good morning Nexy! I’m feeling a bit sick, but I think I’ll recover...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> xP
> 
> Amazing! Well good morning Nexy! I’m feeling a bit sick, but I think I’ll recover...


Get well soon. Nice to see you back on the forums frequently.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Get well soon. Nice to see you back on the forums frequently.


 My parents can’t stop me! This shoober will always find a way! >:3


----------



## Loffi (Oct 3, 2018)

I might be single soon. Anyone want to buy me a drink?


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello... this seems a bit quiet-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> Hello... this seems a bit quiet-


Everything is quiet tonight.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 3, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I might be single soon. Anyone want to buy me a drink?


Lol I just got into that boat too. OwO


----------



## Alv (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Everything is quiet tonight.



I can fix that. *installs dance pole*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Sorry


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I might be single soon. Anyone want to buy me a drink?


Of course!

Light beer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or dark?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> SorryNot Sorry


FTFY


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Light beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Light!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Light!


*pores you a cold glass and slides it across the counter towards you*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey nerds, want me to spice things up? V:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *pores you a cold glass and slides it across the counter towards you*


Wow! Thanks!* takes beer reverently and takes three massive gulps*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hey nerds, want me to spice things up? V:


No.You're a nerd too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! Thanks!* takes beer reverently and takes three massive gulps*


Careful Okami, that's strong stuff. You'll be seeing doubles quick.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Careful Okami, that's strong stuff. You'll be seeing doubles quick.


Thas okk!


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 3, 2018)

And what is happening-


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thas okk!


*slides you another cold beer and plays some John Denver music in the background*


----------



## Alv (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Of course!
> 
> Light beer
> 
> ...



_vores the beer_


Infrarednexus said:


> Careful Okami, that's strong stuff. You'll be seeing doubles quick.



Those are cute birbs!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Alv said:


> _vores the beer_
> 
> 
> Those are cute birbs!


Thank you. I love them as if they were my own.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> And what is happening-


Jusss dwinkin.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *slides you another cold beer and plays some John Denver music in the background*


Conntree roaaad! Taaaaaakee meh hoooome!!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jusss dwinkin.


I hope you don't plan on driving tonight


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Jusss dwinkin.


That's good.... i'll go win anyway...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Conntree roaaad! Taaaaaakee meh hoooome!!!!


Record yourself and post it here, I dare ye :V


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Record yourself and post it here, I dare ye :V


Who is ye


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I hope you don't plan on driving tonight


Yeah, I don’t want to be hit tonight :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

! Look out Okami! There's a police officer coming your way!






-"Sir I think you've had enough"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Record yourself and post it here, I dare ye :V


Nope!!! Neverrr!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> ! Look out Okami! There's a police officer coming your way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okie dokey.*hands beer to officer*


----------



## Alv (Oct 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Yeah, I don’t want to be hit tonight :V



But do you want to be hit on?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Okie dokey.*hands beer to officer*








- "Thank you sir you be careful now"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> - "Thank you sir you be careful now"


Always! Have a good night officer!* turns around and finally breaths*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Alv said:


> But do you want to be hit on?


Oh wow that was smooth


----------



## Alv (Oct 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Oh wow that was smooth



My moves are flawless!


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> - "Thank you sir you be careful now"


whom is the police officer-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Alv said:


> My moves are lawless!


ftfy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> whom is the police officer-


Shhhh. He's gone now. Took.my last beer.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Shhhh. He's gone now. Took.my last beer.


hopefully you're okay


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> whom is the police officer-


His name is officer patrol parrot and he keeps the peace in our town and the deer out of our feeders.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> His name is officer patrol parrot and he keeps the peace in our town and the deer out of our feeders.


No birdfeed?!?
BUCK THE POLICE


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> No birdfeed?!?
> BUCK THE POLICE


Watch it, deer.... you're making puns again.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> Watch it, deer.... you're making puns again.


But puns are pawsome!


----------



## Alv (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> ftfy



That works too



TacomaTheDeer said:


> No birdfeed?!?
> BUCK THE POLICE



Uh oh. getting heated now!


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But puns are pawsome!


Fine... I'll let ya use them... it is pawsome indeed..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2018)

Goodnight Furries!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> No birdfeed?!?
> BUCK THE POLICE


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Goodnight Furries!


Goodnight i guess-


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


It’s bucktober though! DOEnt you DEER try to stop me!


----------



## Alv (Oct 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It’s bucktober though! DOEnt you DEER try to stop me!



Oh deer.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It’s bucktober though! DOEnt you DEER try to stop me!


Oh God....the puns.....the puuuuuuuns!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh God....the puns.....the puuuuuuuns!


Your welcome deer, I hoof to do it you know :u


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Your welcome deer, I hoof to do it you know :u


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Oh no! A murdeer by puns!


----------



## Dongding (Oct 3, 2018)

Did Moron get a new fursona? :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Did Moron get a new fursona? :3


Sort of? Too bad the box isn’t see though


----------



## Dongding (Oct 3, 2018)

He appears to be a cat now...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> He appears to be a cat now...


Better than a canine :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Did Moron get a new fursona? :3


He is forever a rectangle :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 3, 2018)

CATS ARE BEST


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> CATS ARE BEST


No >:V

Doggy dogs are the best!







- "I heard that"


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> No >:V
> 
> Doggy dogs are the best
> 
> ...





Battlechili said:


> CATS ARE BEST


*slams gavel*
Objection! We all know that it is Cervine Supreme!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> CATS ARE BEST


You're just a weeb :V


----------



## Alv (Oct 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> No >:V
> 
> Doggy dogs are the best!
> 
> ...



Obviously!


----------



## Black Burn (Oct 4, 2018)

Felines are superior


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2018)

Not really, dogs let you rub their belly and don't bring dead animals into the house.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2018)

Cats gives brain parasites


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 4, 2018)

_Clears throat
_
Ravens are superior pets


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 4, 2018)

the heck...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 4, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Hey, guys. I've been gone for a while because I've been super busy with my new dog. He is the best boy and I love him.


Nononono it is B O I
Best boi


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 4, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Nononono it is B O I
> Best boi


it doesn't matter if it's boi tho-


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone know of any decent discord servers? Ones for general conversation, not heavy on politics, roleplay or smut would be nice.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 4, 2018)

Do North Americans always start doing Halloween stuff right at the start of October? I've been baffled by the sheer number of skeletons, pumpkins and people talking about spoopy things, when it's not until the end of the month, and isn't even considered that big a deal over here.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Do North Americans always start doing Halloween stuff right at the start of October? I've been baffled by the sheer number of skeletons, pumpkins and people talking about spoopy things, when it's not until the end of the month, and isn't even considered that big a deal over here.


People here will start celebrating Christmas on the first of November, or even earlier.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Do North Americans always start doing Halloween stuff right at the start of October? I've been baffled by the sheer number of skeletons, pumpkins and people talking about spoopy things, when it's not until the end of the month, and isn't even considered that big a deal over here.



Yes. :3

All of October is spoopy season!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Do North Americans always start doing Halloween stuff right at the start of October? I've been baffled by the sheer number of skeletons, pumpkins and people talking about spoopy things, when it's not until the end of the month, and isn't even considered that big a deal over here.


Halloween and Christmas are really big in America. 
My entire job has decorated for Halloween.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2018)

Just finished an 8 hour train journey. ><


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Just finished an 8 hour train journey. ><


How was the train journey?


----------



## Alv (Oct 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Do North Americans always start doing Halloween stuff right at the start of October? I've been baffled by the sheer number of skeletons, pumpkins and people talking about spoopy things, when it's not until the end of the month, and isn't even considered that big a deal over here.



The holiday get longer each year. Pretty soon we're going to have holloween decorations in September, then august... and so forth. 

It just gets kind of boring.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> How was the train journey?


 It was north to south, so I watched the trees turn from browner to greener.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> It was north to south, so I watched the trees turn from browner to greener.



I would assume, based on where you've put your location, you went up to Scotland, which if you did, cool!

At least, I'm assuming, for me somewhere like York is 3 hours, an hour west-east to London, and two hours South-North to York.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I would assume, based on where you've put your location, you went up to Scotland, which if you did, cool!
> 
> At least, I'm assuming, for me somewhere like York is 3 hours, an hour west-east to London, and two hours South-North to York.



Yeah I was in Glasgow.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah I was in Glasgow.



Glasgow is nice, only passed through on the way up to the Highlands though. Heard Queen Street station is quite impressive.

Anyway, I need to sleep. Hope you had a good time, Fallowfox. Good night people I hardly talk.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're just a weeb :V


>2016+2
>not being a weeb


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 4, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> People here will start celebrating Christmas on the first of November, or even earlier.


Why so late, though?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Why so late, though?


I don’t know! Strange huh?


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 4, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> People here will start celebrating Christmas on the first of November, or even earlier.


They started selling panettone (traditional christmas kinda bread in a few countries) in September here!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.





Mr. Fox said:


> So much controversy.



Noodle head has more to say.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Glasgow is nice, only passed through on the way up to the Highlands though. Heard Queen Street station is quite impressive.
> 
> Anyway, I need to sleep. Hope you had a good time, Fallowfox. Good night people I hardly talk.



I visited Central, rather than Queenstreet station. I think Queenstreet is being refurbished at the moment anyway.


----------



## Simo (Oct 6, 2018)

It's funny, the ads Google gives me, when browsing this site: Here's the latest


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> It's funny, the ads Google gives me, when browsing this site: Here's the latest


I don't even understand ads, like those anyway.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 6, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Do North Americans always start doing Halloween stuff right at the start of October? I've been baffled by the sheer number of skeletons, pumpkins and people talking about spoopy things, when it's not until the end of the month, and isn't even considered that big a deal over here.



Heck yeah. Halloween is like Christmas. It's like a whole season. Season of spoop. Gonna fuck up some pumpkins and snort candy corn.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 6, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Heck yeah. Halloween is like Christmas. It's like a whole season. Season of spoop. Gonna fuck up some pumpkins and snort candy corn.


But what about carving candy corn-


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 6, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> But what about carving candy corn-


Dude, why aren’t you in Harvard yet


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 6, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Dude, why aren’t you in Harvard yet


Because harvard is hard...


----------



## Loffi (Oct 6, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> Because harvard is hard...



Hardvard


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Noodle head has more to say.


I’m just going to be like my Swiss ancestors and stay neutral from this mess, so confusing :u


----------



## Loffi (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh, are we talking about Kero? Personally, I think he's guilty af. Not of all of the stuff people are saying he did, but def that he was into that stuff and the chat. Honestly, I don't really care about him as much as knowing things like that actually exist. I cried when I heard about some of those videos.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 6, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Oh, are we talking about Kero? Personally, I think he's guilty af. Not of all of the stuff people are saying he did, but def that he was into that stuff and the chat. Honestly, I don't really care about him as much as knowing things like that actually exist. I cried when I heard about some of those videos.


I honestly can’t tell if he is guilty or not, as nexus mentioned earlier, each video and piece of evidence contradicts the next.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 6, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I honestly can’t tell if he is guilty or not, as nexus mentioned earlier, each video and piece of evidence contradicts the next.



I'd really love it if he wasn't because shit like this is why I feel I can't be open about being in the fandom, but the thing that really killed it for me was his interview. There's no way to know 100%, but I'm trusting my gut feeling on this.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 7, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'd really love it if he wasn't because shit like this is why I feel I can't be open about being in the fandom, but the thing that really killed it for me was his interview. There's no way to know 100%, but I'm trusting my gut feeling on this.



In terms of external perception of furries, the level of Kero's involvement doesn't make a huge amount of difference. We know that the groups where people talk about that stuff and share those photos exist.  The best we can do is to make it clear that the rest of us strongly condemn animal abuse.


----------



## Simo (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh, my. Just watched the film, 1946, "The Yearling", Gregory Peck, Jane Wyman. What an amazing film.

@TacomaTheDeer Have you seen this? It is amazing. I'm not gonna say it doesn't have it's sad aspects, but in ways is like a live action Bambi.

Solid film, 9.5/10.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 7, 2018)

I hit my head on the frame around my fridge, and may have broken the internet. These two are unrelated, but are examples of how the past 24 hours have gone.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I hit my head on the frame around my fridge, and may have broken the internet. These two are unrelated, but are examples of how the past 24 hours have gone.


For a moment I thought "..Misha keeps his router in his fridge?"


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> For a moment I thought "..Misha keeps his router in his fridge?"


It was a bad ethernet cord, and thank god.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It was a bad ethernet cord, and thank god.


Ethernet cords can easily be replaced, luckily.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 7, 2018)

Finally got around to uploading a video I took last time I was in London to trainspot. It's London Waterloo to Clapham Junction, one of the busiest sections of railway I've ever seen. Shame it's all electric multiple units.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey guys!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, my. Just watched the film, 1946, "The Yearling", Gregory Peck, Jane Fonda. What an amazing film.
> 
> @TacomaTheDeer Have you seen this? It is amazing. I'm not gonna say it doesn't have it's sad aspects, but n ways is like a live action Bambi.
> 
> Solid film, 9.5/10.



This is one of my mom's favorite films. She had a phase where she would watch it over and over.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey guys!


I see a Kiara. :3

How are you?


----------



## Simo (Oct 7, 2018)

Trailer


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I see a Kiara. :3
> 
> How are you?


Good, working on commisions atm ^w^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2018)

I'll drop this here and be on my way.



Spoiler: Shitpost


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 7, 2018)

Today I bought socks with little animals on them, like the responsible adult that I am.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Today I bought socks with little animals on them, like the responsible adult that I am.


What kind of animals!?


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> View attachment 43390


I wan't those sloth ones<3


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 7, 2018)

My room is no longer burried in paperwaste!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 7, 2018)

I think I just got my first paid commision??? Yay?


----------



## Loffi (Oct 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I think I just got my first paid commision??? Yay?



Congrats!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I think I just got my first paid commision??? Yay?


*Confetti?*


----------



## Simo (Oct 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Today I bought socks with little animals on them, like the responsible adult that I am.



As long as they were skunks, it's OK, Massan. I forgive you!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I think I just got my first paid commision??? Yay?





TacomaTheDeer said:


> *Confetti?*


Ppaarrttyy??


----------



## Alv (Oct 7, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> View attachment 43390



10/10 adulting


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> As long as they were skunks, it's OK, Massan. I forgive you!



Unfortunately it looks like he's crossed to the coon side instead


----------



## Simo (Oct 7, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Unfortunately it looks like he's crossed to the coon side instead


 
Oh, my! No hope, then. Even a good spankin' won't make a coon behave. And let this be a reminder: don't let otters fool you!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 7, 2018)

I totally believe you.. I'm very sorry they confirmed the knucklehead anyways.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 7, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I totally believe you.. I'm very sorry they confirmed the knucklehead anyways.


I totally agree, but open chat is supposed to be politics free.


----------



## Alv (Oct 7, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I totally believe you.. I'm very sorry they confirmed the knucklehead anyways.



RIP Murika, was nice knowing you.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 7, 2018)

Alv said:


> RIP Murika, was nice knowing you.


Yep...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 8, 2018)

Pleas make a separate thread for this. Also, this country had a literal civil war, and committed a genocide of the natives. If you think one maybe-rapist, ultraconservative, and bigoted high judge is going to destroy the country I might suggest a history book. Is it good? FUCK NO! But lets keep some perspective of our own country.


----------



## Alv (Oct 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Pleas make a separate thread for this. Also, this country had a literal civil war, and committed a genocide of the natives. If you think one maybe-rapist, ultraconservative, and bigoted high judge is going to destroy the country I might suggest a history book. Is it good? FUCK NO! But lets keep some perspective of our own country.



I don't think a separate thread is necessary. An occasional comment shouldn't elicit a negative response. A thread about Kavanaugh would rapidly devolve into a flame war, and quite frankly I'm surprised I haven't seen one, considering how large of it issue it's been.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 8, 2018)

Alv said:


> I don't think a separate thread is necessary. An occasional comment shouldn't elicit a negative response. A thread about Kavanaugh would rapidly devolve into a flame war, and quite frankly I'm surprised I haven't seen one, considering how large of it issue it's been.


The problem comes when the political debate and flame war occurs here, and the open chat has to be locked.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 8, 2018)

>Eat a lot of crap
>Pizza, ice cream, Pringles
>Don't bother to do any exercising at all for 2 days
>Don't gain any weight

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 8, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Unfortunately it looks like he's crossed to the coon side instead



Still very much an otter, though I did have a raccoon hand puppet when I was a kid, that I was almost inseparable from for several years!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> >Eat a lot of crap
> >Pizza, ice cream, Pringles
> >Don't bother to do any exercising at all for 2 days
> >Don't gain any weight
> ...



Can I trade you. I ate a ton of junk food this weekend and put on 5lbs. I feel like a mess.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 8, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Can I trade you. I ate a ton of junk food this weekend and put on 5lbs. I feel like a mess.


Dunno, man. I kinda like it how it is right now. :V

Getting accustomed to all the walking, running and heavy lifting at work.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dunno, man. I kinda like it how it is right now. :V
> 
> Getting accustomed to all the walking, running and heavy lifting at work.



It really is great. This weekend was rare for me now, but it used to be everyday and I just always felt like crap.


----------



## Alv (Oct 8, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I totally hear you, my bro.. you're absolutely right, what a silly fuddy-duddy I am. ☺
> 
> But (no worries), it's totally no problem.. we'll be certain to watch it from now on, okay? And, I tell you what - as a token of our apologies, please enjoy a huge piece of cake from me ☺.. you can have as many slices as you'd like, too.. as it's totally "on the house", my dude ☺:



Nice cake~


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 8, 2018)

Alv said:


> I don't think a separate thread is necessary. An occasional comment shouldn't elicit a negative response. *A thread about Kavanaugh would rapidly devolve into a flame war,* and quite frankly I'm surprised I haven't seen one, considering how large of it issue it's been.


Yeah, that's kind of why he doesn't want in in Open chat, though...


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 8, 2018)

Huh


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 8, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I totally hear you, my bro.. you're absolutely right, what a silly fuddy-duddy I am. ☺
> 
> But (no worries), it's totally no problem.. we'll be certain to watch it from now on, okay? And, I tell you what - as a token of our apologies, please enjoy a huge piece of cake from me ☺.. you can have as many slices as you'd like, too.. as it's totally "on the house", my dude ☺:


The appearance of that cake gives me the worst kinds of memories for reasons that would require lengthy explanation. But thanks.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 8, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> >Eat a lot of crap
> >Pizza, ice cream, Pringles
> >Don't bother to do any exercising at all for 2 days
> >Don't gain any weight
> ...


What did you spend all those £s on?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 9, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> What did you spend all those £s on?


Food, obviously. Duh. :3

Lose £ ya gotta spend that £ back, yanno.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 9, 2018)

Me with my girlfriend of one month


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I totally believe you.. I'm very sorry they confirmed the knucklehead anyways.


I don't believe a word she says. Empty accusations with no hard evidence of sexual misconduct whatsoever. The bitch is likely just a whining liberal trying to undermine anyone who's not a Democrat. Get over it, or keep crying, whatever floats your sinking boat.


----------



## Alv (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> There's no evidence of misconduct whatsoever. The bitch is likely a liberal plant. Get over it


----------



## Joni (Oct 9, 2018)

What's going on here?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2018)

Alv said:


> View attachment 43601



If there's any plant that gets to be a liberal plant it should be the avocado. <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

Now I’m going to be spending the rest of the evening deciding on what kind of plant I would be....


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Now I’m going to be spending the rest of the evening deciding on what kind of plant I would be....


There’s probably a buzzfeed quiz out there for that :V


----------



## Joni (Oct 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Now I’m going to be spending the rest of the evening deciding on what kind of plant I would be....


Cannabis :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> There’s probably a buzzfeed quiz out there for that :V


If I find one, I’ll post the link here.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

Joni said:


> Cannabis :V


The entire LPW crew would be cannabis


----------



## Joni (Oct 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The entire LPW crew would be cannabis


----------



## Joni (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 9, 2018)

I don't even know. uwu


----------



## Joni (Oct 9, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> I don't even know. uwu


----------



## Alv (Oct 9, 2018)

Hahaha, lol yo guys


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

Joni said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 9, 2018)

I bloody love Smosh Games. OwO


----------



## Joni (Oct 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 43609


I'm so high, I'm changing color...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> There’s probably a buzzfeed quiz out there for that :V


www.buzzfeed.com: Which Flower Are You?

Close enough.

Evidently I'm a Hocus Pocus Rose


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 9, 2018)

Hmm, I wonder what the options in that quiz are? Bet the Skunk Cabbage and the Corpse Flower aren't in there!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

*LOOKS LIKE ITS ALCOHOL TIME AGAIN!!!*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> I don't believe a word she says. Empty accusations with no hard evidence of sexual misconduct whatsoever. The bitch is likely just a whining liberal trying to undermine anyone who's not a Democrat. Get over it, or keep crying, whatever floats your sinking boat.


Which is why the FBI was repeatedly prevented from investigating her claims? 
Which is why she put up with being litteraly run out of her own home, and still recieving mass death threats.
Which is why she attended therapy well before this bullshit started? 
Which is why Kavanaugh perjured himself multiple times during the course of his hearings?

Not that I'm surprised coming from someone with the flag of people who ceded from the nation because Lincoln went and *checks notes* got elected after arguing strongly against slavery....

You know the whole "tyranny against the states" argument might have more credence if y'all would have let the presidential seat warm up a bit.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> www.buzzfeed.com: Which Flower Are You?
> 
> Close enough.
> 
> Evidently I'm a Hocus Pocus Rose


Aw! Ended up I'm a water lily!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone else?


----------



## Tyno (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

Boy Im pissing em all off today arent I?
Got one bitching. Got another one going too!
Hell that wasnt even my intention for today.
I have not yet begun to be a jackass!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Boy Im pissing em all off today arent I?
> Got one bitching. Got another one going too!
> Hell that wasnt even my intention for today.
> I have not yet begun to be a jackass!


Can you at the very least keep this out of Open Chat? Please? 

This is not the thread for this kind of stuff, man.


----------



## Tyno (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Boy Im pissing em all off today arent I?
> Got one bitching. Got another one going too!
> Hell that wasnt even my intention for today.
> I have not yet begun to be a jackass!


Wait what?


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Can you at the very least keep this out of Open Chat? Please?
> 
> This is not the thread for this kind of stuff, man.


All right. But wheres it go?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> All right. But wheres it go?


Another thread?

Name it "Kavanaugh did nothing wrong" or something, I don't know.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> Wait what?


Got people on here triggered cause I stated that I dont see hard evidence that Kavanaugh whooped out his dick at that Ford chick ever. I sure pissed some off didnt I?


----------



## Tyno (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> All right. But wheres it go?


There's probably a venting chat


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

@everyone
^_^
_hi. im hjappy_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

I found your flower @Yakamaru

The wild and sought after Helleborus








They add a dramatic touch to any personal garden UwU


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

@Infrarednexus hi :3


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 9, 2018)

Might as well explain what happened that got me so down...

I had switched jobs as of last month.  Today I unexpectedly got canned.

Without going into too many details, my family suspects ego is at work instead of any real reason.

I'm in a position where I can let it go and move on at least.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> @Infrarednexus hi :3


Hello to you too :3













Feeling better?


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello to you too :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


getting there.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Now I’m going to be spending the rest of the evening deciding on what kind of plant I would be....


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 9, 2018)

On a side note, all y'all flowers are delicious.
_-chews on Nexus-_


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 9, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> On a side note, all y'all flowers are delicious.
> _-chews on Nexus-_


I’ll trade the bird feeder for the south half of the flowerbed :u


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 9, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> On a side note, all y'all flowers are delicious.
> _-chews on Nexus-_


I am not a flower >_>


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 9, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> I am not a flower >_>


And that was an unintentionally smart choice.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 9, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> I am not a flower >_>


Sorry, didn’t hear that yellow azelea :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> On a side note, all y'all flowers are delicious.
> _-chews on Nexus-_


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

Who wants to be hugged. I'm ready to hug everyone here I love you


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Who wants to be hugged. I'm ready to hug everyone here I love you


Me...


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 9, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> Me...


Alright but I warn you my hugs are long and cuddly :3
Hugs you


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Alright but I warn you my hugs are long and cuddly :3
> Hugs you


Ahhh... it's too cuddly...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Who wants to be hugged. I'm ready to hug everyone here I love you


*hugs*


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Who wants to be hugged. I'm ready to hug everyone here I love you


Me >W<


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 10, 2018)

I have no idea what is going on so I'll just chill in the corner.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 10, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> On a side note, all y'all flowers are delicious.
> _-chews on Nexus-_


_*noms on Slytherin's ankle
*_
Oh, deer me.


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like today is a day when my meds start working, my mind never been so crystal clear before 


 
God bless pharmacology


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 10, 2018)

NRS174 said:


> Looks like today is a day when my meds start working, my mind never been so crystal clear before
> View attachment 43646
> God bless pharmacology


This is depressing :V


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 10, 2018)

Can someone bring me a pizza, I'm not leaving this corner


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 10, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Can someone bring me a pizza, I'm not leaving this corner


You're already at the pizza corner. If we add more pizza it will multiply by itself.

Pizza squared. Can't have that.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You're already at the pizza corner. If we add more pizza it will multiply by itself.
> 
> Pizza squared. Can't have that.


*Eating pizza* can I get a large soda too?


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> *Eating pizza* can I get a large soda too?


OWO I came at the call of soda!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> OWO I came at the call of soda!


Is it bad I'm now imagining this chat takes place at a party?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 10, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> *Eating pizza* can I get a large soda too?


You get two large bottles for sharing. :3



Ricky Sixgun said:


> Is it bad I'm now imagining this chat takes place at a party?


I think a lot of people on this forum would be fun to meet at a party.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 10, 2018)

I brought some pizza hut. I got a meat lovers, a supreme, and a gluten free supreme. I also got like, 4 boxes of breadsticks.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2018)

Stadt said:


> View attachment 43713


Awwww......UwU


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

I know there are threads and all already about this, but please stay safe during the hurricane.
I have no idea what it’s like for you guys, so I’m a little worried tbh.
Please don’t die, you all are cool to hang out with :u


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I know there are threads and all already about this, but please stay safe during the hurricane.
> I have no idea what it’s like for you guys, so I’m a little worried.


We will be fine my Deer Furiend!! The Furry Gods Willing!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We will be fine my Deer Furiend!! The Furry Gods Willing!


Is it still a cat 4?
:s


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Is it still a cat 4?
> :s


Its on land now so it should start getting weaker. The winds are still going to be rocking between 30 to 50 mph here in middle GA. Gust to 70.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its on land now so it should start getting weaker. The winds are still going to be rocking between 30 to 50 mph here in middle GA. Gust to 70.


Hopefully it can weaken fast


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hopefully it can weaken fast


But not too fast... I would kind of like to not have to go to work tomorrow -3-


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

Wish the Books, Media, and music forum sections weren’t as much of a ghost town as they are :/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Wish the Books, Media, and music forum sections weren’t as much of a ghost town as they are :/


Furries read! Omg!!!!


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Furries read! Omg!!!!


You didn’t know?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> You didn’t know?!


I can't read! How could I know?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

It feels so cold and lonely in Open Chat.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It feels so cold and lonely in Open Chat.


It’s just the slow lane of lpw :v


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can't read! How could I know?!


 I didn’t know dat...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I didn’t know dat...


I can read that!


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It’s just the slow lane of lpw :v


And the original purpose of lpw (to win) is mostly now in the Discord server


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can read that!


What... now I’m confused.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It’s just the slow lane of lpw :v


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> And the original purpose of lpw (to win) is mostly now in the Discord server


Maybe, I’ve just seen lpw as a good place to chat and hangout


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> What... now I’m confused.


I can read. I was jk.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Maybe, I’ve just seen lpw as a good place to chat and hangout


Very true! ^w^


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Furries read! Omg!!!!


fcourse


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> And the original purpose of lpw (to win) is mostly now in the Discord server


I dont do discord, so I guess I win!


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can read. I was jk.


I know xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

NRS174 said:


> fcourse
> View attachment 43743


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Very true! ^w^


Lpw gets kinda chaotic though, so I’m glad we also have a more slow paced place too


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Lpw gets kinda chaotic though, so I’m glad we also have a more slow paced place too


I like both equally!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Lpw gets kinda chaotic though, so I’m glad we also have a more slow paced place too


You know it's like this because I moved to LPW? I used to get it hopping in here like I do there. Maybe Bhutrflai is right...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know it's like this because I moved to LPW? I used to get it hopping in here like I do there. Maybe Bhutrflai is right...


Life of the party XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Life of the party XD


She says Im too chipper and chatty.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

Well, I think I will go play this silly game.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She says Im too chipper and chatty.


Your fine! Your really nice and welcoming to everyone! Really are a life of the party!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Your fine! Your really nice and welcoming to everyone! Really are a life of the party!


Thanks, Taco! You're pawsome, too!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

First time using photoshop!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey Keo!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Keo!


Hey!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami can I draw you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Okami can I draw you?


Sure!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sure!


Can I have a ref?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Can I have a ref?





KiaraTC said:


> Can I have a ref?


My phone aint lwtting me!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My phone aint lwtting me!


Oof


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Oof


LG!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

Ughh I'm boredd no one will buy a commision and I need new paintbrushesssssss


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ughh I'm boredd no one will buy a commision and I need new paintbrushesssssss


You sound like my daughter! Lol!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You sound like my daughter! Lol!


Maybe I am your daughter


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Maybe I am your daughter


Y'all are very similar!!!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Y'all are very similar!!!


I wonder why


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I wonder why


Because you're both 15. Both artist. And both of you are trans.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because you're both 15. Both artist. And both of you are trans.[/QUOTEN
> MAYBE WE'RE THE SAME PERSOM


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

I know you. I know her. Pretty sure you're not.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm joking


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

Sly lurkin?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'm joking


I know!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 11, 2018)

Opinions?


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 11, 2018)

Bloop. *I say as I stare into the fish tank*


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 11, 2018)

*boops fish tank*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 11, 2018)

NRS174 said:


>


I like this chef better :


----------



## Simo (Oct 11, 2018)

@TacomaTheDeer :As long as it's not deer season, don't be afraid to ask for police assistance!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 11, 2018)

Grey is just pastel black


----------



## Loffi (Oct 11, 2018)

It's my handsome little man's birthday today


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 11, 2018)

Stadt said:


> It's my handsome little man's birthday today
> 
> View attachment 43804


^w^ Shoober!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 11, 2018)

Stadt said:


> It's my handsome little man's birthday today
> 
> View attachment 43804


AWWWW!!!! ♥


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2018)

Stadt said:


> It's my handsome little man's birthday today
> 
> View attachment 43804


Happy birthday doggo!


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 11, 2018)

Its been a long time since I chatted on this thread


----------



## Simo (Oct 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Ughh I'm boredd no one will buy a commision and I need new paintbrushesssssss



I'd buy one. Send me a PM about how much you're asking, and such; I like traditional/non digital art. Might be able to help, some.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> I'd buy one. Send me a PM about how much you're asking, and such; I like traditional/non digital art. Might be able to help, some.


I only do digital but I can try traditional!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 11, 2018)

@Simo 's free pfp


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 43822 @Simo 's free pfp


Oh hey!
It's Mr.Stinkybutt.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 11, 2018)

Lemmie know if you want one!


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 43822 @Simo 's free pfp


Looks great!


KiaraTC said:


> Lemmie know if you want one!


Sure, why not?


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 43822 @Simo 's free pfp



Wow, that's real cute!!!


KiaraTC said:


> Lemmie know if you want one!



I'd love one to, if you can!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> It's my handsome little man's birthday today
> 
> View attachment 43804



He looks cute.. but confident also.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 12, 2018)

Huh?


----------



## Alv (Oct 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> It's my handsome little man's birthday today
> 
> View attachment 43804



Aaaaaaablergshlregspklntmk *hugs the butterball doggo*


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 12, 2018)

As much as furries can be ridiculous (and we really can), the guys who go to the hassle of trolling furry sites have got to be a rung or two below us.  Like us, they chose to spend there time here, but we know we're doing something daft and have the confidence to admit it and own our eccentricities.


----------



## Simo (Oct 12, 2018)

I like this solution:


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sure, why not?





Ravofox said:


> Wow, that's real cute!!!
> 
> 
> I'd love one to, if you can!


Refrences please


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 12, 2018)

I trust you guys to keep this in the forum, right? I want to tell you guys that I'm bi, basically that's it, I'm bi, and I'm sure you guys will support me.


----------



## Paolite (Oct 12, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I trust you guys to keep this in the forum, right? I want to tell you guys that I'm bi, basically that's it, I'm bi, and I'm sure you guys will support me.


There's nothing wrong in being bi


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 12, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I trust you guys to keep this in the forum, right? I want to tell you guys that I'm bi, basically that's it, I'm bi, and I'm sure you guys will support me.


Heyyy! I'm bi/pan too! Welcome to the club, brother!


Paolite said:


> There's nothing wrong in being bi


Trueeeee


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 12, 2018)

Paolite said:


> There's nothing wrong in being bi


Thanks for supporting me. *hugs*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Heyyy! I'm bi/pan too! Welcome to the club, brother!
> 
> Trueeeee


Yaaaay, I've met a friend in this forum that's bi. *hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't like labels that define who or what I am, I'm just me.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 12, 2018)

Still... helps a bit with communication. And helps you figure out that you have a place in the world...


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sure, why not?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 12, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I trust you guys to keep this in the forum, right? I want to tell you guys that I'm bi, basically that's it, I'm bi, and I'm sure you guys will support me.


I support you too.<3


----------



## Paolite (Oct 12, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Still... helps a bit with communication. And helps you figure out that you have a place in the world...


Yes, it helps a lot. I still haven't figured out my sexual orientation and it's really confusing.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 12, 2018)

Paolite said:


> Yes, it helps a lot. I still haven't figured out my sexual orientation and it's really confusing.


So far I'm aware I'm demisexual. That was a discovery at the age of 29


----------



## Paolite (Oct 12, 2018)

Marcl said:


> So far I'm aware I'm demisexual. That was a discovery at the age of 29



I didn't even know demisexual existed. I might probably be that but I won't find it out until I find love (if I ever find it).


----------



## Marcl (Oct 12, 2018)

Paolite said:


> I didn't even know demisexual existed. I might probably be that but I won't find it out until I find love (if I ever find it).


Phew... now I'm going to draw attention here...

First and foremost - don't beat yourself over finding the right person. Simmer down. Once you find that person, you will know. I know the difference between forcing an emotion on yourself and just going with the flow.

Demisexuality is a part of asexuality spectrum. Asexuality is an orientation when you don't feel sexual attraction to anyone or have no sexual drive at all. But for some people this is more like conditional thing, so for the most part they don't feel sexual attraction, but sometimes they do if the right conditions are met. That's grey sexuality and hence the name of asexuality spectrum. And here the story would end, but there's one group that stands out - demisexuals. In their case the condition is simple - emotional bond, knowing the person in the first place. Only then attraction appears...

To make things more complex, thanks to asexuality we now know that romantic and sexual attraction can be disjoined. Seems like for most people one follow another. But if that was true for everyone, then asexuals won't be able to fall in love, but they do. So they use terms like heteroromantic to notice that despite the lack of sexual attraction that still genuinely fall in love in others.


----------



## Paolite (Oct 12, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Phew... now I'm going to draw attention here...
> 
> First and foremost - don't beat yourself over finding the right person. Simmer down. Once you find that person, you will know. I know the difference between forcing an emotion on yourself and just going with the flow.
> 
> ...


Yep, I already searched a lot about sexuality, asexuality and the differences of romantic and sexual attraction. At first I thought that I was asexual biromantic because I feel attracion to both males and females, but only in an intellectual way, never sexual attraction. The thing is that I wouldn't mind bringing a relation to a sexual level if I ever find the right person so then is when the confusion started and I still don't know if I'm asexual biromantic or just bisexual with very low libido. Looks like now demisexual is a new variable in the equation.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 12, 2018)

Paolite said:


> Yep, I already searched a lot about sexuality, asexuality and the differences of romantic and sexual attraction. At first I thought that I was asexual biromantic because I feel attracion to both males and females, but only in an intellectual way, never sexual attraction. The thing is that I wouldn't mind bringing a relation to a sexual level if I ever find the right person so then is when the confusion started and I still don't know if I'm asexual biromantic or just bisexual with very low libido. Looks like now demisexual is a new variable in the equation.


Don't bother too much and don't overthink it. Most people who are demi or grey usually start by identifying as asexuals. Just go with the flow. You don't need to feel sexual attraction to participate in sexual activities. Just if you don't feel it, there's no instinct to it.

Interestingly enough, it's apparently not uncommon for demisexuals to easier fall for a fictional character than a celebrity. That's because in the case of the characters you know much more about who they are than a person who is just a photo.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Oct 12, 2018)

Hey guys, it's @KiaraTC !


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 12, 2018)

@Infrarednexus


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 43909 @Infrarednexus
> Politics :V


Why exactly did you ping me for this?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Why exactly did you ping me for this?


You have a strange admiration for memes, so I thought why not, sorry if that bothered you


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> You have a strange admiration for memes, so I thought why not lol, sorry for the ping though :/


No worries. It was funny by the way.

I'm fine with occasional politics here. I'm not fine with is constantly being one of the primary targets in these crazy political witch hunts. I've been accused of some pretty nasty things since I first joined these forums, and I'm tired of it. I just want to be left alone, but evidently some people here aren't satisfied with me being around, and are working really hard to get me to leave by associating me with horrible groups.

I'm not the monster they say I am, and I don't intend to be. I wish people would understand that.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 12, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> No worries. It was funny by the way.
> 
> I'm fine with occasional politics here. I'm not fine with is constantly being one of the primary targets in these crazy political witch hunts. I've been accused of some pretty nasty things since I first joined these forums, and I'm tired of it. I just want to be left alone, but evidently some people here aren't satisfied with me being around, and are working really hard to get me to leave by associating me with horrible groups.
> 
> I'm not the monster they say I am, and I don't intend to be. I wish people would understand that.


You’ve been one of the nicest people here since I’ve been around, I’m sorry they’ve been accusing you of some stuff, hope they’ll quit soon

It’s annoying how innocent people are being dragged into this useless drama :/


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 12, 2018)

Any fetishes? *Hides*


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 12, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Any fetishes? *Hides*



Yes.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 12, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> He looks cute.. but confident also.



He is. But I had him neutered Monday and he's been in a cone since then, so he's a sad boy.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Refrences please



Oops, sorry!! Is this good?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 12, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Any fetishes? *Hides*


Oh god you have no idea.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 12, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Any fetishes? *Hides*



We have All the fetishes down here, Georgie.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 13, 2018)

Jack O' Lantern Reese's - are awesome..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello everyone I'm just here to say fuck Apple. 

That is all...


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 13, 2018)

Serious question guys: do you know any dojin online shops or apps where you can buy and read furry bara on english?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 13, 2018)

The Forbidden Fruit :u


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2018)

I swear sometimes I wonder if deers want to get ran over.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2018)

Actually you know what, relevant:


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 13, 2018)

I picked my title for a reason :V


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 14, 2018)

Pitching a tv show is hard....


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2018)

NRS174 said:


> Serious question guys: do you know any dojin online shops or apps where you can buy and read furry bara on english?


I honestly don't think there are any officially localized bara furry doujins. Furry doujins in general are almost never localized, with the only exception I can think of being Foxy Rena (which is on Fakku).
You could always read them on sketchy doujin hosting websites that aren't legit at all (and I could totally help point you in the direction of those) but I can understand wanting to legally own them in English. I could also point you in the direction of sites that sell bara furry doujins that you can import if you want, but they won't be in English.


----------



## Simo (Oct 14, 2018)

Had a kinda odd manic breakdown so needed to take a rest for a bit...am doing OK....sleeping a lot but will post more tomorrow. Hope everyone is well...and I'll also answer any PMs then too.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Had a kinda odd manic breakdown so needed to take a rest for a bit...am doing OK....sleeping a lot but will post more tomorrow. Hope everyone is well...and I'll also answer any PMs then too.


PM me if you need to. We can talk if you want. Get some rest as well too.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Had a kinda odd manic breakdown so needed to take a rest for a bit...am doing OK....sleeping a lot but will post more tomorrow. Hope everyone is well...and I'll also answer any PMs then too.



Hey Simo! *Hugs*. No worries man. Have a good rest


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Had a kinda odd manic breakdown so needed to take a rest for a bit...am doing OK....sleeping a lot but will post more tomorrow. Hope everyone is well...and I'll also answer any PMs then too.



Look after yourself there! Good to hear from you though, we do worry.  I'll be around if you want to chat later, but no rush.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Had a kinda odd manic breakdown so needed to take a rest for a bit...am doing OK....sleeping a lot but will post more tomorrow. Hope everyone is well...and I'll also answer any PMs then too.


Good to hear you're feeling better. Some calming tea and resting is good for nerves :3


----------



## Sagt (Oct 14, 2018)

Take care, Simo.

On another note, the USB transceiver for my mouse broke yesterday, so I looked online today to see if there was anything I could do it to fix it.

Found this just now, but I can't help but think that the guy's method _may_ not be entirely safe... lol.






At first I thought he was joking when he mentioned the oven. But nope, he wasn't.

My only question is how he thought to try this in the first place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2018)

@Lcs That idea is baked. ;3


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 14, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Take care, Simo.
> 
> On another note, the USB transceiver for my mouse broke yesterday, so I looked online today to see if there was anything I could do it to fix it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lcs said:


> At first I thought he was joking when he mentioned the oven. But nope, he wasn't.
> 
> My only question is how he thought to try this in the first place.



Ah, the "oven bake" method to reflow solder. 

Louis Rossmann would have a fit...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 14, 2018)

Awoooooo!!!


----------



## Synthie (Oct 14, 2018)

er.. hello? anyfur here?


----------



## Black Burn (Oct 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awoooooo!!!


Reeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Synthie (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey there, I know this is a bit sudden but is it ok if I chat here too?


----------



## Black Burn (Oct 14, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hey there, I know this is a bit sudden but is it ok if I chat here too?


Sure it is chat for everyone


----------



## Synthie (Oct 14, 2018)

Aww thanks, I've been having a bit of a difficult day and I was hoping I could get to know more furries


----------



## Alv (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi folks


----------



## Loffi (Oct 14, 2018)

Had an adoption event at work and adopted out 3 cats and 3 dogs. Happy day.


----------



## Tyno (Oct 14, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> The interiors of our new subway trains (here in S.F.) look very clean, brand spanking new, futuristic, and kinda classy. With a sigh though - (I must say) I'd give it about a month, before we start seeing some graffiti, trash items, empty bottles, the occasional puddle of dog urine, dropped food items, spilled coffee, sometimes vomit, and a few used needles, (here and there). It looks very nice, but probably won't be for very long, many of us predict.☺


Looks more spacious that the trams at the airport.




Shockingly enough I was able to find a picture of what I think is the airport I go to. Even the carpet looks the same.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 14, 2018)

Anyone else ever try living by Ben Franklin's thirteen virtues, and then fail miserably?


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi friends!  I’m exhausted from making chocolate all night but still have 3 more hours to go. I need a nap.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2018)

Mmmmmmmm chocolate.


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Mmmmmmmm chocolate.


Me. Every day I walk in the front door to work.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2018)

You work in a chocolate factory?


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> You work in a chocolate factory?


I sure do!  A really, really big one


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2018)

So lucky. I'd be like Augustus in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory if it we're me.


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Honestly, for the first two weeks, I are so much. There are just these giant baskets in the break rooms, it’s too dangerous!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2018)

Or this guy.


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Or this guy.


I FORGOT ABOUT THIS GUY!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2018)

Robust.. what an awesome word that is.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

henlo  everyfur  ^_^


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 15, 2018)

Not sure what I'm gonna do.
I'll leave my account open until I decide if im ditching the fandom for good or not.
I just don't fit here at all


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

hey there, whats wrong?  im new here btw


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Not sure what I'm gonna do.
> I'll leave my account open until I decide if im ditching the fandom for good or not.
> I just don't fit here at all


It's a strange sensation the feeling of being an outcast in a fandom of outcasts.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

yeah...  I kinda get that feeling


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's a strange sensation the feeling of being an outcast in a fandom of outcasts.


It's like...outoutcastcast


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

anyfur here right now?


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Oct 15, 2018)

i'm here.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

Henlo there ^_^


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Oct 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Henlo there ^_^


I'm here for open chat.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

well that's good to hear, so am I ^_^


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

I am also here for the chats


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2018)

"Grecian" is another great word I came across today.


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> "Grecian" is another great word I came across today.


As in something greek?


----------



## Tyno (Oct 15, 2018)

ComradeFlop said:


> As in something greek?


Tim for google translate!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2018)

ComradeFlop said:


> As in something greek?


Yeah, like something Greek in nature.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2018)

Fluffernutter is another interesting one.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

Just gots me some cup ramen to add to my noodle stockpile XP


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Just gots me some cup ramen to add to my noodle stockpile XP


Ramen is awesome, I love the stuff.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

just makin' some, should be ready to eat about now ^^


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> just makin' some, should be ready to eat about now ^^


It's awesome stuff.. it's cheap, and it's hearty, too.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

yup ^_^ its official, ramen is gewd stuff


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Gosh I haven’t had ramen in quite some time!  I should get some


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 15, 2018)

This is the 5th time I’ve seen someone mention ramen today XD

Maybe it’s a sign?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2018)

ComradeFlop said:


> Gosh I haven’t had ramen in quite some time!  I should get some


It's good and really cheap.. there's no excuse. ☺


----------



## Tyno (Oct 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> This is the 5th time I’ve seen someone mention ramen today XD
> 
> Maybe it’s a sign?


Deer, I think it's time you became a raMAN!


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's good and really cheap.. there's no excuse. ☺


I stopped getting it after I ate it for every meal for longer than is healthy. But I do miss it... I’ll get some when I get paid!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 15, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> Deer, I think it's time you became a raMAN!


*clap*
*clap*
*clap*


----------



## Tyno (Oct 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> *clap*
> *clap*
> *clap*


How can you clap you have hooves!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 15, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> How can you clap you have hooves!


:’3


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

hey its getting a bit more busy now ^_^        nice to meet you furs btw!


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey its getting a bit more busy now ^_^        nice to meet you furs btw!


Likewise!  I’m pretty new and excited to make some friends


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

aww thanks fren! so what you furs up to today.. or tonight? XP


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Oct 15, 2018)

Some Anthro Fennec Fox Girl in my dream, the Anthro fennec has pigtails and a green t-shirt and large round glasses

she smiled at me telling if i inviting a furry girl in my home, the fennec takes off her glasses and beganed her makeover.

The Fox Boy was interested to the girl that wored the glasses, if a fox can have sunglasses he needs one.

in my dreams i like to make furry stories good


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, it’s 5:55PM and I start work in 4.5 hours. So killing time here, working on fleahing out fursona stuff


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2018)

ComradeFlop said:


> I stopped getting it after I ate it for every meal for longer than is healthy. But I do miss it... I’ll get some when I get paid!


It's about 35 cents a pack where I live.. so it's very affordable, and there's a reduced sodium version also that's out now.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

ok, cool! im playing H & G (heroes and generals)


----------



## Tyno (Oct 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey its getting a bit more busy now ^_^        nice to meet you furs btw!


Yeah I'm trying not only to be in lpw


----------



## Synthie (Oct 15, 2018)

I haven't been on a forum for ages.  its a nice change of pace tho, and its great meeting more furs


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Oct 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I haven't been on a forum for ages.  its a nice change of pace tho, and its great meeting more furs


last quoted never heard before

Some Anthro Fennec Fox Girl in my dream, the Anthro fennec has pigtails and a green t-shirt and large round glasses
she smiled at me telling if i inviting a furry girl in my home, the fennec takes off her glasses and beganed her makeover.

The Fox Boy was interested to the girl that wored the glasses, if a fox can have sunglasses he needs one.

in my dreams i like to make furry stories good


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2018)

Frivolity is another word that's kind of cool; in a frivolous kinda way.


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Frivolity is another word that's kind of cool; in a frivolous kinda way.


I am partial to cataclysm, personally.  It has a good mouthfeel


----------



## Loffi (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm so glad I have vacation soon. The cold makes me want to sleep in so badly.


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm so glad I have vacation soon. The cold makes me want to sleep in so badly.


I know the feeling.  The cold just hit here pretty hard


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 15, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I'm so glad I have vacation soon. The cold makes me want to sleep in so badly.


The cold isn’t bad! It was 50 at warmest today!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The cold isn’t bad! It was 50 at warmest today!



No, I love the cold. It just makes me want to sleep lol.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 15, 2018)

Had to work for a few hours at a coal mine site. 

I am a dirty dirty boy now. 

No, literally. Coal mines are filthy places.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 15, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> How can you clap you have hooves!


*clop*
*clop*
*clop*


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 15, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Had to work for a few hours at a coal mine site.
> 
> I am a dirty dirty boy now.
> 
> No, literally. Coal mines are filthy places.


That sounds horrible. >_<


----------



## Loffi (Oct 15, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Had to work for a few hours at a coal mine site.
> 
> I am a dirty dirty boy now.
> 
> No, literally. Coal mines are filthy places.



Would you happen to be a male model?


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Had to work for a few hours at a coal mine site.
> 
> I am a dirty dirty boy now.
> 
> No, literally. Coal mines are filthy places.


Oh. Oh no. I’ve lived in coal towns. Ya so hard to get out of clothes


----------



## Taku (Oct 16, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> This is the 5th time I’ve seen someone mention ramen today XD
> 
> Maybe it’s a sign?


The expensive ramen is the best.  The less English on the package the better it will be.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 16, 2018)

Ramen (or noodles) is the poor and lazy man's food. I personally like indomie noodles.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 16, 2018)

It's 9.42 and I am already at work. Work don't start until 10.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 16, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Would you happen to be a male model?


----------



## Mudman2001 (Oct 16, 2018)

Heya folks, popping by to say hi and see what every one has been up to.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 16, 2018)

Henlo ^_^


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Had a kinda odd manic breakdown so needed to take a rest for a bit...am doing OK....sleeping a lot but will post more tomorrow. Hope everyone is well...and I'll also answer any PMs then too.


Didn't we all Simo? Also feel better soon! I'm looking forward for that commission info :3


----------



## Synthie (Oct 16, 2018)

everyfur havin' a nice day?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 16, 2018)

Only when I'm not having a bad one.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 16, 2018)

ohs  I see XP


----------



## Synthie (Oct 16, 2018)

Geez timezones are weird


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello fuzzbutts. What's crackin'?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hello fuzzbutts. What's crackin'?


What's crackin'? Hopefully not anything important.

What's shakin'?


----------



## Synthie (Oct 16, 2018)

henlo frens!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 16, 2018)

Nothing to see here people I'm only posting to up my stats.


----------



## katalistik (Oct 16, 2018)

BORK


----------



## Synthie (Oct 16, 2018)

anyfur want a boop?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 16, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> What's shakin'?


My butt. :3

Lol, nah. Currently nothing is, I'm afraid. Unless you're counting Alex's jimmies.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 16, 2018)

I should probably introduce my self first.. im Synthie, nice to meet you all


----------



## Mudman2001 (Oct 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hello fuzzbutts. What's crackin'?


Truck day and so glad we have a 60 day probation period on my new hires....


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 16, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Truck day and so glad we have a 60 day probation period on my new hires....


All the truck day, man. Good luck with it, mate.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 16, 2018)

hello?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 16, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hello?


BOO


----------



## Synthie (Oct 16, 2018)

oh hi there ^_^


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 16, 2018)

Hope you all have a good evening


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh, and apparently YouTube is down right now?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 16, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Oh, and apparently YouTube is down right now?


Yup. At least it's getting me to post here more.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 16, 2018)

I just saw Venom and I actually liked it a good deal. Probably because I'm also a loser who's always hungry. 

Venom was actually one of my first fictional crushes and I only just now realized how odd that probably is.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 16, 2018)

Youtube was down during my walk to the store. -_-


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 16, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Youtube was down during my walk to the store. -_-


Sorry you missed out, we were all having fun staring at a monkey with a wrench and a wall of code.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 16, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Youtube was down during my walk to the store. -_-


I’m just going to blame @Infrarednexus , he probably ate too much data this time


----------



## Loffi (Oct 16, 2018)

I forgot how strong 4loko was. Why did I stop drinking this again?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 16, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Youtube was down during my walk to the store. -_-


I'm questioning your furriness right now.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 16, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm questioning your furriness right now.


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 16, 2018)

Because you left the house (or apartment). :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I’m just going to blame @Infrarednexus , he probably ate too much data this time


My actions always have consequences


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2018)

I don't feel like I'm wasting my life enough on this forum, someone recommend me some decent Android games.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 17, 2018)

Baldur's gate 1 & 2 Enhanced Edition
Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions
Organ Trail
War of the Zombie (Top down RTS tactical squad based zombie combat and world diplomacy in an apocalypse situation as a PMC with an enormous mobile base)
And I guess like Pixel Dungeon if you want to play a fucked-up hard roguelike.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2018)

I will try all of those. Thank you!


----------



## Dongding (Oct 17, 2018)

Start with Baldur's gate 1 if you want something really complex with replayability.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2018)

Any idea if it has controller support? Google is giving me mixed results.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh I think so. I don't use a controller.

Edit: Not seeing any options for it in-game.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2018)

Well, that sucks...


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 17, 2018)

Someone convince me not to buy this.
store.steampowered.com: Save 10% on RESONANCE OF FATE™/END OF ETERNITY™ 4K/HD EDITION on Steam


----------



## katalistik (Oct 17, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Someone convince me not to buy this.
> store.steampowered.com: Save 10% on RESONANCE OF FATE™/END OF ETERNITY™ 4K/HD EDITION on Steam



Its probably really trash so you're doing a good thing.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 17, 2018)

Unfortunately I am impulsive and you got to me a tad too late





Oh well. Time to look forward to some Motoi Sakuraba music and guns with guns attached to the guns.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

Hey furs ^_^ how's it going?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hey furs ^_^ how's it going?



Great.

How's it hanging?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm doing great. I found a boyfriend.


----------



## katalistik (Oct 17, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hey furs ^_^ how's it going?



I'm eating lasagna, mmmmmmm-


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

yay!!! moar frens!


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

Hey frens, I just made my 'sona again! what do you think?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hey frens, I just made my 'sona again! what do you think?


I like it. It's super cute, especially with that red bandanna <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2018)

I wish, rather than the news using the word 'meme' they'd actually just say 'propaganda images'. 

'Meme' should be reserved for cat images or captioned images of monty python.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

*blushes* I don't know how to quote things on here XP   btw, thanks Infrarednexus!! ^_^


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Oct 17, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> don't know how to quote



should be the bottom right of a post, beside *like* it says *reply* which quotes things


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

nope? cant see it fren….    is it the number next to* Like*?


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

hang on, ive got it I think!


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

> I don't know how to quote things on here XP



I have learned O_O


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2018)

You can also edit your posts, which can be useful to avoid posting several times in a row.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

thanks fren ^_^   I haven't been on a forum for about 2 years now, so I kinda forgot everything XD


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Oct 17, 2018)

if you do "magic" this can happen....


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

sure looks busy ​


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 17, 2018)

Someone asked me to re-post these, (of San Francisco's subway trains) and the crowds on them that we get... there you go, dude.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 17, 2018)

Is it bad I can only wonder how awful those train cars would smell?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 17, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Is it bad I can only wonder how awful those train cars would smell?


Skunks >_>
They probably smell awful though


----------



## Synthie (Oct 17, 2018)

I think subways are scary.. Especially in London. Maybe I'm just socially awkward?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 17, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I think subways are scary.. Especially in London. Maybe I'm just socially awkward?



Nah, it's understandable, I like to travel by rail but there's been a few times I've been worried. You think busy trains are scary, try an empty Waterloo & City during the inter-peak hours. That and London generally just feels a bit dodgy to me.

Actually, speaking of congestion, it's a big reason I don't like those new Class 800's on the GWML, less seats and less standing room, I struggle to breathe in those things during peak times.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm doing great. I found a boyfriend.


I was wondering qho that was in your avvie :u

Who's the lucky victim?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 17, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I was wondering qho that was in your avvie :u
> 
> Who's the lucky victim?


I think it’s @Thefreemasons


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 17, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I wish, rather than the news using the word 'meme' they'd actually just say 'propaganda images'.
> 
> 'Meme' should be reserved for cat images or captioned images of monty python.



Most memes that make it to the news are propaganda anyway. Non-ironic political 'memes' just end up being really efficient internet propaganda.

Leaving that aside, I have you know it's more meta than just cat images and Monty Python at this point. Get with the times old man!


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 17, 2018)

I can now smoke a joint in front of a cop, and they can't do a damn thing about it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 17, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I can now smoke a joint in front of a cop, and they can't do a damn thing about it



I don't need to brace for anything, snowmen melt in Florida.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 17, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I can now smoke a joint in front of a cop, and they can't do a damn thing about it


They get friendlier?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh yeah, I forgot the other kinds.. (there you go).. those look like this :


----------



## Synthie (Oct 18, 2018)

Good morning frens! ^_^


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 18, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot the other kinds.. (there you go).. those look like this :



They look very 70's/80's, not my kind of style, but they have more character than all this new spaceship-esq design they have for the Class 800's or Crossrail's new Class 345's.

Where I live we get the old Class 43 Intercity 125's, or the local service which is operated by Class 150 'Sprinters', which look like this:










Took these on a trip down the Looe branch from Liskeard. And for a better idea of the railways I'm familiar with, have an overly-long video that should probably be a warning to myself that I spend too much time with trains.






Edit - Oof, forgot that the sound somehow went out of sync during the upload, that's frustrating.



Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Good morning frens! ^_^



Also, good afternoon other fur-based person.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I was wondering qho that was in your avvie :u
> 
> Who's the lucky victim?


Victim?! 

He's a sweet cyborg husky named Gizmo

His username here is TheFreeMasons forums.furaffinity.net: Thefreemasons


----------



## Synthie (Oct 18, 2018)

hi everyfur ^^


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 18, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi everyfur ^^


Heyo


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi everyfur ^^


Nice to see you again


----------



## Synthie (Oct 18, 2018)

you furs havin' a nice day?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 18, 2018)

So for any fans of old films out there, watched an interesting one last night. It's called the Titfield Thunderbolt, an old British comedy from 1953. It's about how the residents of Titfield village buy their railway after BR closes it, and have to compete with the buses and the BR inspectors. Quite a good film I though, aged well for something from the 50's, even filmed not too far from where I live, on the old Somerset & Dorset Joint Railway, back before that was shut-down and torn-up.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 18, 2018)

Ive seen that film!! I watched it when I was little.. (my brother was kind of obsessed with steam trains at that time)


----------



## Simo (Oct 18, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> you furs havin' a nice day?



Hello! Very stylish shirt and look your fursona has, there! Also, welcome : )

Day here has been alright; woke up, and this cold I thought was going away went into fever mode, so I took a day off, to rest, and am feeling better....everyone at the university seems to be getting this same cold. But was nice to have a day off, just to be lazy, drink fruit juice, have soup, and not feel the need to really do anything. Oh, and not to have to take the train down to work! Our trains here in the US are sadly not the most reliable things  I like trains, but sheesh.....it's almost funny, when tourists from Europe and The UK see what we have here in Baltimore, and DC...they tend to have a rather baffled look, at the general decrepitude!


----------



## Synthie (Oct 18, 2018)

> Hello! Very stylish shirt and look your fursona has, there! Also, welcome : )



Awwww thanks fren ^_^


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hello! Very stylish shirt and look your fursona has, there! Also, welcome : )
> 
> Day here has been alright; woke up, and this cold I thought was going away went into fever mode, so I took a day off, to rest, and am feeling better....everyone at the university seems to be getting this same cold. But was nice to have a day off, just to be lazy, drink fruit juice, have soup, and not feel the need to really do anything. Oh, and not to have to take the train down to work! Our trains here in the US are sadly not the most reliable things  I like trains, but sheesh.....it's almost funny, when tourists from Europe and The UK see what we have here in Baltimore, and DC...they tend to have a rather baffled look, at the general decrepitude!



The transition between seasons is the worst! I've got some sort of bug too, my stomach's off and I feel generally weird. Glad it's getting better! Oh my, I'd love not to have to get the train! Even though they're pretty quick for me, they're so damn full!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 18, 2018)

Has anyone here ever watched Satellite City on YouTube?


----------



## Simo (Oct 18, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> The transition between seasons is the worst! I've got some sort of bug too, my stomach's off and I feel generally weird. Glad it's getting better! Oh my, I'd love not to have to get the train! Even though they're pretty quick for me, they're so damn full!



Ah, same here! Also, fighting off a bug.



Stadt said:


> Has anyone here ever watched Satellite City on YouTube?



Nope, can't say I have. What's it about?


----------



## Loffi (Oct 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Nope, can't say I have. What's it about?



It's odd. I remember seeing character art test for it a while back and I guess that's why it ended up on my recommended. It's about creatures called Kivouachians living with this guy.  It's bizarre at first, but I watched all of it today and ended up really enjoying it. To the point where I looked up some of the lore. Kinda makes me want to make an oc for it.


----------



## Simo (Oct 18, 2018)

Stadt said:


> It's odd. I remember seeing character art test for it a while back and I guess that's why it ended up on my recommended. It's about creatures called Kivouachians living with this guy.  It's bizarre at first, but I watched all of it today and ended up really enjoying it. To the point where I looked up some of the lore. Kinda makes me want to make an oc for it.



Oooh, I just looked up what a Kivouachian is! Scary! Then again, even Sergals kinda scare me


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooh, I just looked up what a Kivouachian is! Scary! Then again, even Sergals kinda scare me


It’s just a cheese wedge!


----------



## Simo (Oct 18, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It’s just a cheese wedge!


 
But the Cheese Wedge in my fridge doesn't have scary teeth!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 18, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooh, I just looked up what a Kivouachian is! Scary! Then again, even Sergals kinda scare me



Technically they can look like anything, but I feel like Sergals may have been an inspiration for some of them


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 18, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> They look very 70's/80's, not my kind of style, but they have more character than all this new spaceship-esq design they have for the Class 800's or Crossrail's new Class 345's.
> 
> Where I live we get the old Class 43 Intercity 125's, or the local service which is operated by Class 150 'Sprinters', which look like this:
> 
> ...



What-ev; I'm kinda indifferent.. the dude was asking me to show them to him again.. and so, that's what I was doing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2018)

This guy is my hero in the tech world.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 19, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> What-ev; I'm kinda indifferent.. the dude was asking me to show them to him again.. and so, that's what I was doing.



Any excuse to share train pictures.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi frens! ^_^


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 19, 2018)

howl you guys doing? (i'm not sorry. XD)


----------



## Synthie (Oct 19, 2018)

synthie ish happ boye!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hi frens! ^_^








Hello


----------



## Synthie (Oct 19, 2018)

awww cyoot birbs XP


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2018)

At the urgent care place....looks like I might have bronchitis. Guess I'll find out soon. But didn't wanna wait and risk getting pneumonia.....had that once and ouch. Talk about suddenly praying a lot!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> At the urgent care place....looks like I might have bronchitis. Guess I'll find out soon. But didn't wanna wait and risk getting pneumonia.....had that once and ouch. Talk about suddenly praying a lot!


Hope it isn’t! Feel well soon!


----------



## Synthie (Oct 19, 2018)

that sounds pretty serious, I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Marcl (Oct 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> At the urgent care place....looks like I might have bronchitis. Guess I'll find out soon. But didn't wanna wait and risk getting pneumonia.....had that once and ouch. Talk about suddenly praying a lot!


Wish you getting well soon.


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2018)

@TacomaTheDeer @Kazoo (Synthie) @Marcl, thanks!

OK, back from the Dr, took a while...appears to be a mild case of Bronchitis, along with an asthma attack....which is odd, as I have never, ever had asthma...but it was a record-setting damp, wet year and levels of molds and mildews were very high, which might have triggered it. So I have antibiotics, an inhaler, and some other thing, to take for a few days...should be feeling better soon, just happy it wasn't something really serious...I get SO paranoid, going to Doctors. And though my job doesn't pay a lot, I do have really good insurance, to cover all this stuff.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> @TacomaTheDeer @Kazoo (Synthie) @Marcl, thanks!
> 
> OK, back from the Dr, took a while...appears to be a mild case of Bronchitis, along with an asthma attack....which is odd, as I have never, ever had asthma...but it was a record-setting damp, wet year and levels of molds and mildews were very high, which might have triggered it. So I have antibiotics, an inhaler, and some other thing, to take for a few days...should be feeling better soon, just happy it wasn't something really serious...I get SO paranoid, going to Doctors. And though my job doesn't pay a lot, I do have really good insurance, to cover all this stuff.


Good to hear it's nothing really bad. Get well soon!


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> @TacomaTheDeer @Kazoo (Synthie) @Marcl, thanks!
> 
> OK, back from the Dr, took a while...appears to be a mild case of Bronchitis, along with an asthma attack....which is odd, as I have never, ever had asthma...but it was a record-setting damp, wet year and levels of molds and mildews were very high, which might have triggered it. So I have antibiotics, an inhaler, and some other thing, to take for a few days...should be feeling better soon, just happy it wasn't something really serious...I get SO paranoid, going to Doctors. And though my job doesn't pay a lot, I do have really good insurance, to cover all this stuff.



Very glad it's not something too serious! Hmm, do you get hey feaver at all? I hear that people with that sometimes get asthma out of the blue, during bad weather. Great they've got ya on the mend!! Something we know about bronchitis is: ain't nobody got time for that!!! *hugs*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> @TacomaTheDeer @Kazoo (Synthie) @Marcl, thanks!
> 
> OK, back from the Dr, took a while...appears to be a mild case of Bronchitis, along with an asthma attack....which is odd, as I have never, ever had asthma...but it was a record-setting damp, wet year and levels of molds and mildews were very high, which might have triggered it. So I have antibiotics, an inhaler, and some other thing, to take for a few days...should be feeling better soon, just happy it wasn't something really serious...I get SO paranoid, going to Doctors. And though my job doesn't pay a lot, I do have really good insurance, to cover all this stuff.


Shit, glad you're alright :x


----------



## Synthie (Oct 20, 2018)

hiya frens ^_^


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 21, 2018)

I hate going to the store for milk at 11PM.. but we were out, so I had no choice...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyone else get this fucked up layout on FA?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 21, 2018)

I may have actually developed a crush that’s at least somewhat in the same vein as furries and I don’t know how I feel about it 


Spoiler





 what unit is this on a scale of disappointing my family


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2018)

Out of 1 to 100, I would say a thousand.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Out of 1 to 100, I would say a thousand.


shoot for the moon and even if u miss ur among the stars


----------



## David Drake (Oct 21, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> shoot for the moon and even if u miss ur among the stars



"If you shoot for the stars and hit the moon, you will still have achieved greatness.

Plus the moon had it coming."


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2018)

Well, I'm in Scotland again.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, I'm in Scotland again.



you make it sound like you got randomly telleported there


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> you make it sound like you got randomly telleported there


I keep on finding myself having to come here for work. 

I'm here to learn a microscope technique this time.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I keep on finding myself having to come here for work.
> 
> I'm here to learn a microscope technique this time.



Oh cool! What job do you have?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Oh cool! What job do you have?



Doing an phd in oceanography.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Doing an phd in oceanography.



awsome!!!! What will you use the microscope for?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> awsome!!!! What will you use the microscope for?


To count different species of plankton cells, in samples of seawater.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> To count different species of plankton cells, in samples of seawater.





 

Seriously though, that's very interesting! You must see all kinds of bizare cell shapes!!!


----------



## Synthie (Oct 21, 2018)

henlo frens!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 21, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> you make it sound like you got randomly telleported there


hate when that happens.
One minute, breakfast, The next, running from some angry Scottsman or the other for some reason.


----------



## Sky-DRGNr (Oct 21, 2018)

I played ESO if u give me a good reason to get back on I'll play with u. (I stopped  playing because I got too lazy to play)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 22, 2018)

Best donuts in the World, imo :


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 22, 2018)

Nah, Donut King is.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 22, 2018)

we don't hav dunkin donuts in the UK...   at least I don't think we do?   ill check..


----------



## Synthie (Oct 22, 2018)

> *New*
> we don't hav dunkin donuts in the UK... at least I don't think we do? ill check..



I have checked and apparently we do!!??!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 22, 2018)

Good morning! 

That is all


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, I'm in Scotland again.


 
Do they make you wear a kilt, when ya go? I think this should be a new law.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 22, 2018)

er…..   ok?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Do they make you wear a kilt, when ya go? I think this should be a new law.



Of all the times I've been here I've only met a man wearing one unironically once. x3


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Do they make you wear a kilt, when ya go? I think this should be a new law.



A _new _law? In Scotland, no-one leaves the house unkilted.  It's true, I swear! Even our construction workers wear them...


----------



## Izzy4895 (Oct 22, 2018)

That’s not a tutu.


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> A _new _law? In Scotland, no-one leaves the house unkilted.  It's true, I swear! Even our construction workers wear them...
> View attachment 45029



Ah, good to see! I have noted a trend in guys wearing rather utilitarian kilts here, mostly in the hot summer months. Good idea, really, cooler than pants, and offers some variety, from shorts.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 22, 2018)

I even spotted a place selling latex kilts, which seems like a rather small niche market!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Is it bad I have multiple stories floating in my head yet none of them have merged?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Is it bad I have multiple stories floating in my head yet none of them have merged?


Depends on if they can be merged into a coherent canon.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Depends on if they can be merged into a coherent canon.


It's like I've got them all in separate mental folders. I'll just name characters to show how many stories I got

Ricky
Starla
Nyoka
Jessie
BD
Bud
Fissure
Frostbite
Heather
AkaOkami
Fritz
Belladonna
Redd Coal


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> It's like I've got them all in separate mental folders. I'll just name characters to show how many stories I got
> 
> Ricky
> Starla
> ...


Like I said.
Think you can combine them in a way that makes sense?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Like I said.
> Think you can combine them in a way that makes sense?


Not really. But I can tell you Alot about each storyline with getting anything mixed up


----------



## Synthie (Oct 22, 2018)

there loads of frens here now!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> there loads of frens here now!


You're darn right *boops*


----------



## Synthie (Oct 22, 2018)

*wags tail excitedly*


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *wags tail excitedly*


Who are you anyway


----------



## Marcl (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> It's like I've got them all in separate mental folders. I'll just name characters to show how many stories I got
> 
> Ricky
> Starla
> ...


Sit down with a piece of paper and write down major traits of those stories - mood, plot, environment etc.

Then run down over those traits and figure out which stories could be combined based on that and then figure out how to compromise them and merge. That way you can reduce amount of stories (like not necessarily all into one, but few less).


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Sit down with a piece of paper and write down major traits of those stories - mood, plot, environment etc.
> 
> Then run down over those traits and figure out which stories could be combined based on that and then figure out how to compromise them and merge. That way you can reduce amount of stories (like not necessarily all into one, but few less).


I'll stick to the separate stuff


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 22, 2018)

@TheFennecFox


----------



## TheFennecFox (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 22, 2018)

TheFennecFox said:


> Hello!


Hey my beautiful girlfriend


----------



## TheFennecFox (Oct 22, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey my beautiful girlfriend


Aw thanks love


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 22, 2018)

TheFennecFox said:


> Aw thanks love


<3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Who are you anyway


lol you're so forward.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> lol you're so forward.


No I'm backwards.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 22, 2018)

> Who are you anyway?



Im Synth the arctic fox ^_^  most people call me synthie

Im kinda new here btw


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 22, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nah, Donut King is.


Are they? Are you Australian? I've never had them..



Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> we don't hav dunkin donuts in the UK...   at least I don't think we do?   ill check..


British people in general, (I'm told) aren't really big on donuts; but for me, the pic below (which is from a local San Francisco area store) - is like heaven on Earth:


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Oct 23, 2018)

the red one between the 2 boxes... above it seems to be one saying "coffee c---- muffin" 

also id assume krispy kreme? thats based by the fact theyre called "boston kreme" instead of "boston cream" but alot of the forms of cream are weird so idk


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 23, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Are they? Are you Australian? I've never had them..
> 
> 
> British people in general, (I'm told) aren't really big on donuts; but for me, the pic below (which is from a local San Francisco area store) - is like heaven on Earth:



British people are very fond of our donuts, it's just we have more store-brand stuff, the only big franchise for donuts, I think, is Krispy Kreme. Which is a shame, cause while the jam or custard ones are nice, I've yet to have better donuts than the ones I've had in Finland.

Look-up a Finnish donuts/cake franchise called Arnolds, the stuff they did was soooo fucking good.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 23, 2018)

There are a couple of Italian bakeries in my town that do simple but amazing doughnuts.  They only come as sugar rings or jam filled, but they're good enough that I don't miss the fancy frostings.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 23, 2018)

If there's anything that proves Gods existence in this world, it's this thing right here:


----------



## Synthie (Oct 23, 2018)

hi everyfur! ^_^


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 23, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> also id assume krispy kreme? thats based by the fact theyre called "boston kreme" instead of "boston cream" but alot of the forms of cream are weird so idk


No, this is a local Dunkin' Donuts shop.. (in the San Francisco area, where I live). Krispy Kreme is almost non-existent here, in the Bay Area now. Dunkin' Donuts wasn't in the Bay Area for many years, either.. as the few shops they had out here closed some time ago; but they arrived back out here, about a year and a half ago.. (for the first time in decades).

I grew up on the East Coast (of the US) and back there, they are everywhere - and have been there for many decades.. so I was familiar with their products (and brand) already, and I'm glad they're here now.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 23, 2018)

Lpw hit 5,000 pages today...
Half suprised, half not


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Lpw hit 5,000 pages today...
> Half suprised, half not


Half-posting LOTS of losing. :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2018)

I counted cells for 8 hours today.

God.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2018)

Nothing's like listening to some Scar Symmetry until you have to go hit the snooze button.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 23, 2018)

Particularly grumpy today. If I was less of a man I might have gone on a face-punching spree today. 

Now, if only I wasn't so committed to being sober.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Particularly grumpy today. If I was less of a man I might have gone on a face-punching spree today.
> 
> Now, if only I wasn't so committed to being sober.



The energy of face-punching but the commitment of a bad dream.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 23, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> The energy of face-punching but the commitment of a bad dream.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 23, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


>


You know, I just forgot the context of what I just said so I'm on the same boat.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 24, 2018)

Bang on those drums, dude.. it's a great way to get rid of some stress, prolly'..


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 24, 2018)

Well I'm about to be banned. I've been vilified by most people here at some point, but I'll still miss having anything resembling a community.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Well I'm about to be banned. I've been vilified by most people here at some point, but I'll still miss having anything resembling a community.


Wait, what?

I hope you don't get banned. Despite our disagreements I like talking with you. If you're interested you can hit me up and I will give you my Discord contact info.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 24, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Well I'm about to be banned. I've been vilified by most people here at some point, but I'll still miss having anything resembling a community.


Or you could just stop bringing up controversial topics...


----------



## Baalf (Oct 24, 2018)

ibb.co: 20181024-115041 I just found a picture of an Aztec statue at that looks like Donald Trump!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 24, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> ibb.co: 20181024-115041 I just found a picture of an Aztec statue at that looks like Donald Trump!


*OMG THAT'S FUCKING AWESOME!*


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 24, 2018)

Can @SSJ3Mewtwo or @Dragoneer explain why forum posts still haven’t been approved after almost a full day?  Had to wait forever for a denied ticket for my last one and now I’m getting nothing.  I’ve sent messages about it and gotten zero response.  

I’m also starting to think that Mewtwo is harboring a grudge against me.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> To count different species of plankton cells, in samples of seawater.


The ocean’s dying... plankton’s dying... its people!


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> The ocean’s dying... plankton’s dying... its people!



If Plankton dies.... Does that mean Krabbs wins?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 24, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> If Plankton dies.... Does that mean Krabbs wins?


Depends... I think Krabbs secretly works for the Soylent corporation


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Can @SSJ3Mewtwo or @Dragoneer explain why forum posts still haven’t been approved after almost a full day?  Had to wait forever for a denied ticket for my last one and now I’m getting nothing.  I’ve sent messages about it and gotten zero response.


I think Metwo might have, but unfortunately the thread it happened in was locked and deleted of course.
If it happened at all. It was awhile ago and my memory is janky as fuck about what it manages and fails to remember.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Can @SSJ3Mewtwo or @Dragoneer explain why forum posts still haven’t been approved after almost a full day?  Had to wait forever for a denied ticket for my last one and now I’m getting nothing.  I’ve sent messages about it and gotten zero response.
> 
> I’m also starting to think that Mewtwo is harboring a grudge against me.


Jesus Christ It's been a while since I last saw you :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 24, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Can @SSJ3Mewtwo or @Dragoneer explain why forum posts still haven’t been approved after almost a full day?



Absolutely not. We are fandom peasant scum and therefore not worth the time of the blue bloods.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 24, 2018)

This seems more like a ‘chill’ version of LPW. I like it, it’s not as hectic.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 25, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Jesus Christ It's been a while since I last saw you :V


I literally have no excuse I am just a garbage person lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2018)

Relatable. 

Also the favoritism on this forum is enough to make you puke. I don't remember it being this bad with the last inhabitants.


----------



## Dancy (Oct 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Well I'm about to be banned. I've been vilified by most people here at some point, but I'll still miss having anything resembling a community.


_i hope not._
_i might not agree you politically 100%, but you're a nice guy and pretty fucking insightful._
_you are also quick to help and stick up for peeps._
_i want to see more of you around, not less._​


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm bored


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 25, 2018)

I've not been banned....yet....
So I'd just let you know I'm starting a Nuclear Renaissance campaign. It's a tabletop strategy game that leaves the creation of your characters very open ended, set in an apocalyptic setting. I made the Counter Strike bomb and teargass grenades, because shenanigans.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 25, 2018)

mornin' everyfur, howl you guys doing?


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> mornin' everyfur, howl you guys doing?



Pretty good! Hoping to do some writing today and maybe get some fun RP time in...am resting here today....have an appointments though to test for allergies. (I think I have developed an allergy to mold/mildew) But should be a pretty good day. Will treat myself to lunch.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 25, 2018)

Can anyone here give me some advice on what I need to do to get pre approved for a mortgage loan? Do I just walk into the bank and be like yoooo? I'm going to start house shopping and I have no clue what I'm doing


----------



## Dancy (Oct 26, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Can anyone here give me some advice on what I need to do to get pre approved for a mortgage loan? Do I just walk into the bank and be like yoooo? I'm going to start house shopping and I have no clue what I'm doing


_sorry to keep you waiting here._
_work has been hella busy and i was seeing if someone with more experience was going to reply this, i guess not._
_there are a few financial furs here who should've been able to answer this lickety-split._
_anyway, enough shaming._
_let's get technical._

_before you do anything, you need to track down a legitimate lender._
_too many people think the process starts with looking at open houses THEN getting a lender._
_no._
_if you're a serious home buyer, you'll benefit in several ways by lining up a lender and getting a pre-approval letter._

_when you meet with the lender, you'll discuss loan options and budgeting first._
_the lender will check your credit and warn you about any problems._
_you'll learn the maximum amount you can borrow, which will let you estimate your price range._
_you need to carefully estimate how comfortable you are with a given house payment rather than immediately aiming for the top of your spending limit, since a lot of home buyer who weren't properly advised do that._
_you don't want to be trapped with payments you can't make._
_ finally, you need to remember that most home sellers expect home buyers to have a pre-approval letter and will be more willing to negotiate with you if you have proof that you can get financing, so you need it._
_your head is in the right place if you getting pre-approved is your first step._

_before i really get into the weeds here, make sure you're getting a pre-approval instead of pre-qualification._
_a pre-approval is much useful and trusted because it means the lender has has checked your credit and verified your documentation to approve a specific loan amount, so zero in on getting pre-approved._
_sorry if i sound like a broken record._

_now you have to five basic things for the pre-approval process._
_in order of general importance. you'll definitely need proof of income, proof of assets, good credit, verification of employment, and identification in the form of your social security number and driver's license. _
_be very aware that the lender could for more paperwork, depending on how strict they are._

_paperwork-wise, here's everything you'll need to gather up and organize:_

_for proof of income, you'll unavoidably need w-2 statements from the past two years, recent pay stubs that show income as well as year-to-date income, proof of any other income like as alimony or bonuses, and your two most recent years of tax returns._

_for proof of assets, get your bank statements and investment account statements to prove that you have the funds for the down payment and closing costs, plus any cash reserves. your down payment, which is a percentage of the selling price, differ by the type of loan. the vast majority of loans stipulate that you purchase private mortgage insurance or pay a mortgage insurance premium or a funding fee unless you put 20 percent, or possibly more, down._

_for verification of employment, you're going to have to be cool with presenting pay stubs and the lender calling your employer to verify that you are still employed and to check what your salary is. if you've recently switched jobs, a lender might want to talk your previous employer. keep in mind that lenders want to make sure they are lending to borrowers who are stably employed. if you're self-employed, you're going to have to provide a lot of additional paperwork detailing the nature of your business and income._

_like i said before, you'll also have to pony up a driver license and your social security number,  but add a signature giving the lender permission to check your credit score to the list._

_whew._
_i hope this is helpful and i wish you the best of luck! <3_​


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 26, 2018)

*noms on the remaining chocolate for "breakfast"*


----------



## Dancy (Oct 26, 2018)

_yay._
_i'm getting trolled on fa._
_www.furaffinity.net: eri by smolsammichowo by Dancy_
_some people ..._​


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 26, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _yay._
> _i'm getting trolled on fa._
> _www.furaffinity.net: eri by smolsammichowo by Dancy_
> _some people ..._​


It’s probably just another 12yo trying to be edgy with nothing better to do. Best to try to ignore it


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 26, 2018)

*yawns* *trips over nothing* Dammit! I knew this was going to happen, anywho, how's it going?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 26, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It’s probably just another 12yo trying to be edgy with nothing better to do. Best to try to ignore it


more than likely. at 12 you think they would know better.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

ey frens! how it going?


----------



## Alv (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello there.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

hi! ^_^  *wags tail*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 26, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens! how it going?


Tired AF right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 26, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens! how it going?


'eyo. 

Going pretty good here. Currently chilling with some They Are Billions.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

> Tired AF right now.


 same here fren XP


----------



## Yvvki (Oct 26, 2018)

-flops in-


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> -flops in-


*flops on top of*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 26, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> same here fren XP


yeh, I just want to go home and take a nap. But, I have to work right after school today. UGH!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> -flops in-


Hello friend! It's been a while since I've seen you here.


----------



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 26, 2018)

So, Daytime drinking & youtube are in my near future. Anyone want to make my day any better ?


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

> So, Daytime drinking & youtube are in my near future. Anyone want to make my day any better ?



I can give you a boop if you like fren?


----------



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 26, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I can give you a boop if you like fren?


Boop away, boop til your little heart gives!


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

oki then fren ^_^    *starts booping ur noes*


----------



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 26, 2018)

*is booped into a alternative dimension*


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

*booping intensifies*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 26, 2018)

Long Live the HypnoToad. *praises hypnotoad*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 26, 2018)

A decent view out of the window I saw this morning ☺...


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

dat New York fren?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 26, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> dat New York fren?


No, it's San Francisco.. where I live.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 26, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> No, it's San Francisco.. where I live.


Here's another one :


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

looks nice fren ^_^


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 26, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> looks nice fren ^_^


I think they do too.. I came across them and figured I'd share them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2018)

Well, back from Scotland.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, back from Scotland.


For some reason I imagine you playing a bagpipe at 3 in the morning just to annoy the neighbor you don't like. 

It's ok, I'd do that too. :3


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, back from Scotland.


Welcome back fren


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

Any of you furs looking forward to Halloween? :3


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 26, 2018)

I look forward... except I don't want to be seen. 


Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Any of you furs looking forward to Halloween? :3


----------



## Synthie (Oct 26, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> I look forward... except I don't want to be seen.


Maybe be a ghost? Or a vampire, they have no reflection :3


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 27, 2018)

Pled down on the mess from flipping the cop off to littering, because my Lawyer advised against a legal grudge match over the "embellished" police report. Most expensive bird I've ever flipped.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 27, 2018)

I have no idea what is happening but I love all of you the same and Wish you happiness and luck I . whatever endeavor you partake in


----------



## Dancy (Oct 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, back from Scotland.


_glad you're back!_​


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Pled down on the mess from flipping the cop off to littering, because my Lawyer advised against a legal grudge match over the "embellished" police report. Most expensive bird I've ever flipped.


_what happened?_​


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 27, 2018)

Coffee is the elixir of life - I must say, (just gotta have it, everyday) ☺:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2018)

You know what goes good with coffee?  Chocolate wafer sticks. You can thank me later.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know what goes good with coffee?  Chocolate wafer sticks. You can thank me later.


I say oatmeal or gingerbread cookies


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 27, 2018)

A turkey sandwich with my coffee, is more my style..


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know what goes good with coffee?  Chocolate wafer sticks. You can thank me later.


Come to think of it - sugar wafers, are really great, too.


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 27, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Coffee is the elixir of life - I must say, (just gotta have it, everyday) ☺:



*cough*tea is still better*cough*


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 27, 2018)

NRS174 said:


> *cough*tea is still better*cough*


Peppermint tea is soothing


----------



## Dancy (Oct 27, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> I have no idea what is happening but I love all of you the same and Wish you happiness and luck I . whatever endeavor you partake in


_why thank you!_​


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 27, 2018)

I like tea, also... especially the iced variety:


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 27, 2018)

NRS174 said:


> *cough*tea is still better*cough*



I don't like coffee...or tea


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 27, 2018)

Hot chocolate ftw
Maybe not in summer tho...


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 27, 2018)

ShardOfSloth said:


> Hot chocolate ftw
> Maybe not in summer tho...


Eh. it's like eating ice cream in the middle of Winter. Ice cream is good no matter which season.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 27, 2018)

I AM ADDICTED!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 27, 2018)

To anyone reading this, I am writing a zombie story in the form of journal entries. I'm taking suggestions for random encounters or finds.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

What kind of setting?


Ricky Sixgun said:


> To anyone reading this, I am writing a zombie story in the form of journal entries. I'm taking suggestions for random encounters or finds.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 27, 2018)

Keefur said:


> What kind of setting?


The country side, scattered towns, trying to survive with a group. We are currently looking for food but my current idea is far too easy


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

Sounds like Walking Dead.  Maybe put it in a different setting like the future or past.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

Medieval sounds cool.  You could have knights fighting zombies.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 27, 2018)

Keefur said:


> Medieval sounds cool.  You could have knights fighting zombies.


It's furry earth 2018. Plus I forgot to mention that there are mutations in the virus such as sluggers. Think brutes from dead island. 

PS, it's all in journal entries, giving it a sense of age


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm not sure what kind of ideas you are looking for.  You want settings like hospitals, military base or plots like someone secretly helping the zombies because they think they can profit from something?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 27, 2018)

Keefur said:


> I'm not sure what kind of ideas you are looking for.  You want settings like hospitals, military base or plots like someone secretly helping the zombies because they think they can profit from something?


Anything you think will help me. Plus I want the people's input


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 27, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Anything you think will help me. Plus I want the people's input


What about the fur-zombie virus spreading over "new" things? I mean electronic stuff or maybe plants like normal trees or even mushrooms. Can you imagine a fungus that releases zombie spores or tries to eat you? I do and it's pretty funny.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I AM ADDICTED!


NOW I'M ADDICTED TOO! THIS IS AMAZING!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> NOW I'M ADDICTED TOO! THIS IS AMAZING!


Enjoy.


----------



## Polaris (Oct 27, 2018)

Aloha, ya'll!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 27, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Anything you think will help me. Plus I want the people's input


Throw in a character affiliated with Redneck Revolt, since 2018 is a politically intense year. If you have a bigot in the group, they would probably draw some sketchy false equivalence between the zombies and immigrants at least once. Multiple characters are going to use the "build the wall" meme regardless of political affiliation in regards to keeping out zombies. At least one dipshit impulse bought a bumpstock and can't hit shit past the first round, unless its a solid zombie blob. The alt right probably has a few unconnected enclaves, plagued by infighting. Soldiers are either REALY pro Trump or REALY anti-Trump. Lefties would probably have communes, but outside of groups like Redneck Revolt would be concentrated near or in the cities. Different schools of radical left thought do NOT get along with drama and bullshit. Motorcycles are the best way to get around due to fuel economy during a zombie outbreak. About a third of the cast owned firearms before the outbreak, mainly right of center and radical left, but you'd be suprised how many democrats own guns. At least one character is convinced, rightly or wrongly, that the outbreak is a government conspiracy. If someone in the country owns a nice car, it isn't their work vehicle; it's their mistress. The countryside is more conservative leaning, particularly socially. You can use government aid like Fema and the CDC, but the radicals don't trust them (possibly with good reason), and government officials confiscate weapons if the party enters a government run enclave or encampment. Obligatory single liberal character that fits the right's virtue signaling stereotype, because in a crowd of 50 there is always one.  The Desert Eagle is cool, but jams if your stance is off slightly, and occasionally jams if you aren't decently swole. Mosin Nagants are everywhere, and refuse to die, but can be quirky and have sticky bolts. That can be fixed with a mix of rubbing fluid and a lot of dry firing. Any semi-automatic firearm left uncleaned will jam, especially AR style firearms. AKs do actually jam, but it takes a lot of abuse and dirt to make it happen. .22 caliber guns are fucking terrible, but it's the most common ammo. Mosin ammo isn't common in stores, but when you find it, you find it in bulk. Mosins are also often found in crates of the damn things. Dogs aren't always as good of bodyguards as people think, with small dogs being more protective and territorial. Cats are great at evading zombies and eating pests, but are useless otherwise.

Most importantly, a lot of processed foods expire, but are often still edible, just totally disgusting. Soda goes bad a year in, and turns into congealed, syrupy goop. Bullets kept in damp conditions corrode, and can be dangerous. And political infighting will be intense if you feature it in the party.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 27, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _glad you're back!_​
> _what happened?_​


I gave a cop the bird because he was pestering a hobo, which culminated in a contempt of cop case.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 27, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Aloha, ya'll!


'sup?


----------



## Polaris (Oct 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> 'sup?


Good here! Just watching some YT vids and relaxing! Been down with a flu recently, so I am taking things bit more easier than usually. ^^;

How about yourself, matey?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I gave a cop the bird because he was pestering a hobo, which culminated in a contempt of cop case.


Next time a cop gives you a hard time just follow this instructional video and you'll be fine, but maybe not dandy.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Next time a cop gives you a hard time just follow this instructional video and you'll be fine, but maybe not dandy.


I prefer this;


----------



## Synthie (Oct 27, 2018)

hey guys ^_^


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 27, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> A decent view out of the window I saw this morning ☺...


Nice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2018)

It's a rather quiet day on here today.


----------



## Synthie (Oct 27, 2018)

synthu ish here fren!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 27, 2018)

*cough* takeover is nye *cough*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 28, 2018)

Breakfast becons me, in a few short minutes...


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

That looks like a quite stuffing breakfast!

Hello, everyone!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 28, 2018)

It's my birthday
Yay


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

Happy birthday, @Sunburst_Odell !


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2018)

Happy birthday, love.

Enjoy your birthday @Sunburst_Odell!


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 28, 2018)

Happy birthday, @Sunburst_Odell , wish you the best!


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 28, 2018)

Happy b-day @Sunburst_Odell !!!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 28, 2018)

Lemon Meringue Pie is awesome stuff, btw..


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 28, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Lemon Meringue Pie is awesome stuff, btw..


Btw now I'm hungry.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2018)

Great, now I want Napoleon's Cake. Again. :V


----------



## Yvvki (Oct 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *flops on top of*


-flop pile-


----------



## Yvvki (Oct 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello friend! It's been a while since I've seen you here.


Yea real life has gotten pretty busy. It will calm down in a month. n.n d


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> -flop pile-


All the flop piles.


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

So many sweets here to cause sugar overload! XD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> All the flop piles.


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

Needs moar sheep.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 28, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Needs moar sheep.


@Dongding 
Here’s another sheep lol


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

Sheepie powah!!! ^3^


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


Nexus, is that you?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2018)

This thread has too  much delicious food. Now I have to go and eat.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 28, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> It's my birthday
> Yay


Happy birthday!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Nexus, is that you?


I'm a Nexxy step in. :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm a Nexxy step in. :3


You could make a religion out of tha-
*looks up*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Yes.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 28, 2018)

I’m still alive, YO


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’m still alive, YO


Good lord. :V


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Oct 28, 2018)

I had my first date


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 28, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I had my first date


Did it go well?


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Oct 28, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Did it go well?


Yiss owo


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 28, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Yiss owo


Congrats! :3


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Oct 28, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Congrats! :3


We slow danced at a masquerade ball to despacito


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 28, 2018)

Despacito


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2018)

I need cigar suggestions.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 29, 2018)

hmm question, how long does the gap between the last reply have to be for it to be considered a necro?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 29, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> hmm question, how long does the gap between the last reply have to be for it to be considered a necro?


When it stinks


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 29, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> When it stinks



*slow clap*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2018)

Bet Trump doesn't have one of these.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 29, 2018)

would something that hasn't been replied to in a few moths be considered a necro?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 29, 2018)

why is everybody having he same avatar but with different color schemes. :V


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> why is everybody having he same avatar but with different color schemes. :V



is there a gui cult again? XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> why is everybody having he same avatar but with different color schemes. :V


It's the Cult of SmolSammichOwO. :3


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> why is everybody having he same avatar but with different color schemes. :V





Yakamaru said:


> It's the Cult of SmolSammichOwO. :3



Come on, they're unique in their own ways!

Hmm, you two know how long till something is considered a necro? (it's tearing me appart lisa!)


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Come on, they're unique in their own ways!
> 
> Hmm, you two know how long till something is considered a necro? (it's tearing me appart lisa!)


I'd say 2-3 months, tho it depends on the thread and the context surrounding the necro.


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’m still alive, YO


Yo.


----------



## modfox (Oct 29, 2018)

hoes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2018)

Bitches and hoes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2018)

modfox said:


> hoes


Really? A fox calling others for hoes?


----------



## Synthie (Oct 29, 2018)

ey frens ^_^


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 29, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens ^_^


Heyo fren


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 29, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens ^_^



Ey mang


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens ^_^


Eyo mang(o).

What's crackin'?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2018)

Open Chat. So quiet.


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 29, 2018)

No one who has something interesting to say so that we start a discussion? Hahaha


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2018)

ShardOfSloth said:


> No one who has something interesting to say so that we start a discussion? Hahaha


Furries are some of the coolest, most interesting people, I have ever met!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 29, 2018)

Dancy said:


> ​



Thank you so much! This is much more than I ever expected and I'm going to try to get started today. And sorry it took me so long to reply. I had a Halloween party out of state and I forgot my charger and was the only one in the group that didn't have an iPhone  lol


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Furries are some of the coolest, most interesting people, I have ever met!


Definitely more than my friends…
Wait I have no friends


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2018)

ShardOfSloth said:


> Definitely more than my friends…
> Wait I have no friends


 No friends sucks. But you're on FAF now!!!! Furiends are what we do best!!!


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No friends sucks. But you're on FAF now!!!! Furiends are what we do best!!!


This phrase made me smile 
It's a good sensation to have some contact with people


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2018)

ShardOfSloth said:


> This phrase made me smile
> It's a good sensation to have some contact with people


It helps to not feel alone.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2018)

Well, unfortunately, adulthood calls. Gotta run. Bye Furries!


 e


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, unfortunately, adulthood calls. Gotta run. Bye Furries!View attachment 45823 e


Oh god. I thought you were referring to something with adultery, and my mind went "..Dude. This is a bloody PG-13 forum!". Then I read it again. :V

I am blind.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 29, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Any of you furs looking forward to Halloween? :3


yusssss. Halloween, my favorite time of the year, other than Christmas. Luckily I don't work wednesday, because my hours at Subway got cut. ugh


----------



## Synthie (Oct 29, 2018)

what you dressin' up as fren?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2018)

First frost today, and I can hear migrating geese.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 29, 2018)

Witch one to get: pokemon lets go eevee or super mario party? This is an actual question btw


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 29, 2018)

Still here somehow. Not bothering posting the stream of political news, because I still have some faith in humanity to cling too. Discovered Stardew Valley as a distraction. Almost have the recurring produce automated.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Still here somehow. Not bothering posting the stream of political news, because I still have some faith in humanity to cling too. Discovered Stardew Valley as a distraction. Almost have the recurring produce automated.



What's stardew valley?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Oct 29, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> What's stardew valley?


It's like Harvest Moon, but better, and with a dungeoncrawl.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 29, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what you dressin' up as fren?


Idk who you were asking, but this is a fun topic lol
I’m dressing up as Zacharie; the items merchant in a game called OFF. He’s super meta and talks about being in a game. He wears a frog(?) mask and a t-shirt with a big heart on it.
Happy Halloween XDDD (almost)


----------



## Synthie (Oct 29, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Idk who you were asking, but this is a fun topic lol
> I’m dressing up as Zacharie; the times merchant in a game called OFF. He’s super meta and talks about being in a game. He wears a frog(?) mask and a t-shirt with a big heart on it.
> Happy Halloween XDDD (almost)



Cool ^_^  im dressing up as Robert Smith (Lead singer of The Cure)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 29, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Cool ^_^  im dressing up as Robert Smith (Lead singer of The Cure)


Aw heck, you listen the The Cure?! Frig yez they’re awesome


----------



## Synthie (Oct 29, 2018)

yup yup yup! I love The Cure


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Dude. This is a bloody PG-13 forum!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 29, 2018)

KleptoCats is the best game in existence


----------



## modfox (Oct 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Really? A fox calling others for hoes?


thats me


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 29, 2018)

modfox said:


> thats me



Who is calling foxxos hoes? I am clearly no a grass-eating hoe! I am a proud, hunter foxxo with a spear!

_Gently boops Modfox's and Yaka's snoots with spear_


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 29, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Who is calling foxxos hoes? I am clearly no a grass-eating hoe! I am a proud, hunter foxxo with a spear!
> 
> _Gently boops Modfox's and Yaka's snoots with spear_


Does before hoes >:V


----------



## modfox (Oct 29, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Does before hoes >:V


vixens are sexyer


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 29, 2018)

modfox said:


> vixens are sexyer


0% bias :V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 29, 2018)

You know, I think I'm just gonna officially claim open chat since it's almost dead.

I call dibs.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 29, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> You know, I think I'm just gonna officially claim open chat since it's almost dead.
> 
> I call dibs.


You’ve got to stake a land claim like the rest of us :V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 29, 2018)

Stretching and squishing can either make your art better or funnier lmao


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 29, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> You’ve got to stake a land claim like the rest of us :V


I don't see evidence of any of you staking a land claim.

I do, however, call dibs.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 29, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what you dressin' up as fren?


I have a hooded glow in the dark mask that I put red marker on to look like blood.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 29, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't see evidence of any of you staking a land claim.
> 
> I do, however, call dibs.


I guess I can’t argue with that


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 29, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I have a hooded glow in the dark mask that I put red marker on to look like blood.


That's so edgy it could draw actual blood.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 29, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> That's so edgy it could draw actual blood.


ye, I'm also going to wear a turquoise and dark blue flannel to go with it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 29, 2018)

There it goes, the thread dies again.







I inherited a land of the dead I suppose.

Neat.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 29, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> There it goes, the thread dies again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 29, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Nope


Why do you deny my fun..


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 29, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Why do you deny my fun..


Hey.
Hey.
Let me in.
Don't you like L E A V E S ? ? ?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 29, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Hey.
> Hey.
> Let me in.
> Don't you like L E A V E S ? ? ?



I said the land of the dead, not blue furred hunks with magic leaves.

:L


----------



## Simo (Oct 29, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Cool ^_^  im dressing up as Robert Smith (Lead singer of The Cure)



Oh, wow, that's amazing to hear! I didn't know a huge number of people still listened to them. So many great albums. "Head on the Door" is among my personal faves, but they have so much great material...reminds me of other bands of that era: Bauhaus, Cocteau Twins, This Mortal Coil, Joy Division, Siouxsie and the Banshees...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 29, 2018)

HAS ANYONE SEEN THE ORIGINAL DESIGNS FOR THE CRYSTAL GEMS?!?! THESE WERE WAY COOLER


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 29, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I said the land of the dead, not blue furred hunks with magic leaves.
> 
> :L


Don't think your flattery goes unnoticed ;P


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 29, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Don't think your flattery goes unnoticed ;P


IIIIII... don't know what you're talking about?

It was an, uh- observation.
Just an observation.


----------



## NoctisNix (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a Calculus Exam tomorrow someone wish me luck, I need it //sweats


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 29, 2018)

Almost closing time at Subway. Sooooo tired *yawns* then its time for bed. because I got school in the morning


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 29, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> IIIIII... don't know what you're talking about?
> 
> It was an, uh- observation.
> Just an observation.


Oh, sure.
I was just making an observation, too.

Obviously don't mean anything by it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 29, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Oh, sure.
> I was just making an observation, too.
> 
> Obviously don't mean anything by it



I am still soulless and I'm undaunted by your suspicions.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 29, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I am still soulless and I'm undaunted by your suspicions.


Well, that's just too bad.
*raises arms behind head*
I guess I can just take my leaves elsewhere.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2018)

NoctisNix said:


> I have a Calculus Exam tomorrow someone wish me luck, I need it //sweats


Good luck!!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 29, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, that's just too bad.
> *raises arms behind head*
> I guess I can just take my leaves elsewhere.


And I'll just sit in my box in open chat watching. Watching closely.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2018)

Meanwhile, in Korea...


----------



## Astus (Oct 30, 2018)

Who left this open? You should always close things after you use them *closes the chat* o.o


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Who left this open? You should always close things after you use them *closes the chat* o.o



But... how does one close a fox?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> But... how does one close a fox?


Carefully.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 30, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> But... how does one close a fox?





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Carefully.



The fox closes itself. It doesn't like to be disturbed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> The fox closes itself. It doesn't like to be disturbed


Omfg!! I want one!!


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Omfg!! I want one!!



it looks like great fun!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> it looks like great fun!!


Cuteness in a box!!! What's not to like!?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 30, 2018)

A word of encouragement, Be yourself, express yourself, who ever hates on you, tell them to fuck off, don't get pushed around by haters. If you get knocked down, get back up. You can do this, kick life in the ass one day at a time.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 30, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Oh, sure.
> I was just making an observation, too.
> 
> Obviously don't mean anything by it


suuuuuuure you don't


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> You could make a religion out of tha-
> *looks up*
> 
> 
> ...





Yakamaru said:


> I'm a Nexxy step in. :3


I’m so proud of you guys


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Oct 30, 2018)

Someone help me summon a dark lord of getting this job, this would be like a 50% increase from my current pay


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Someone help me summon a dark lord of getting this job, this would be like a 50% increase from my current pay


Don't need a Dark Lord when you've got me. 

Good luck with it, Bear.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 30, 2018)

*yawns* *falls asleep standing* *falls* *continues sleeping*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 30, 2018)

I love big city living..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2018)

As a great man once said the city is a wonderful place to visit but a terrible place to live.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> As a great man once said the city is a wonderful place to visit but a terrible place to live.


That's true, in some cases..





But.. if I've got a city cop wearing a rainbow sash around his body, I know I'm living in the right place, tho' :


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm going to assume you've never lived in a quiet town or the country before in a house with plenty of room and land. Could never trade that for city life, at least not long term, I'd go nuts.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm going to assume you've never lived in a quiet town or the country before in a house with plenty of room and land. Could never trade that for city life, at least not long term, I'd go nuts.


Same. I have lived in the city. It was cool when I was young, but that shit would drive me nuts fur sure nowadays.


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 30, 2018)

holy cow, new ipads are amazing
i nid zis


----------



## verneder (Oct 30, 2018)

I lived in LA for a year when I was 7. It’s so much different than my town now. The city’s not for me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Same. I have lived in the city. It was cool when I was young, but that shit would drive me nuts fur sure nowadays.


There will always be pros and cons to where you live but the only reason(s) that I can see for living in the city (or even visiting) is because everything you need or want is only a stone throw away or that you want to drown yourself in a diverse multicultural environment or for events really and that's about it, most other things are usually subpar.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm going to assume you've never lived in a quiet town or the country before in a house with plenty of room and land. Could never trade that for city life, at least not long term, I'd go nuts.


I live in a big city now, but I grew up in a small town; and I miss it in a lot of ways.. (I see myself returing there, at some point in my life). Probably before I get ready to die.

(Here's a street-level image)..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2018)

What you mericans call a small town is practically a city here, but looks nice.


----------



## verneder (Oct 30, 2018)

Street level photo of my town. I had to look it up since I never bothered with photos.

The town seems very charming from that picture you posted.





Connor J. Coyote said:


> I live in a big city now, but I grew up in a small town; and I miss it in a lot of ways.. (I see myself returing there, at some point in my life). Probably before I get ready to die.
> 
> (Here's a street-level image)..


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 30, 2018)

verneder said:


> Street level photo of my town. I had to look it up since I never bothered with photos.
> 
> The town seems very charming from that picture you posted.
> View attachment 45905


Yeah, there's a completely different vibe in smalll towns.. then in the cities. It's much more relaxed, usually.



Mr. Fox said:


> What you mericans call a small town is practically a city here, but looks nice.


It's homey living, that's for sure..


----------



## Dongding (Oct 30, 2018)

Small towns are too nice and creepy. I had to move after like a little over a year when I moved to one for work.

You tell somebody something and later that day someone else tells you as if you weren't the original person who had started to spread whatever the gossip is about.

Not only that but you have to wave to literally every car that drives by because you're acquainted with each and every single person in the town basically.

And there's nothing lol. I don't know how people can live somewhere like that if they have the option unless they just really really enjoy peace and quiet.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 30, 2018)

Yep. That's how small towns work. 100%


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 30, 2018)

Big cities are too hectic, small towns are too gossipy/friendly

I like somewhere between :3


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Big cities are too hectic, small towns are too gossipy/friendly
> 
> I like somewhere between :3


I agree. And crime rates are low


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ayy, I got in trouble for standing at the far end of the platform.

The guy came along and told me to read the sign I’d walked past, which I did, cause all it said was “Do not cross the line. Use footbridge” Nothing about the platform


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Ayy, I got in trouble for standing at the far end of the platform.
> 
> The guy came along and told me to read the sign I’d walked past, which I did, cause all it said was “Do not cross the line. Use footbridge” Nothing about the platform


lol people trying to play cop


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> lol people trying to play cop



Ah, you say that, buuuut... It may or may not have been station staff


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Ah, you say that, buuuut... It may or may not have been station staff


Oh well They did not want to get sued incidents.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 30, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Oh well They did not want to get sued incidents.



I shall have to share pictures of my day out when I get home, or maybe a video if I have a short one to upload


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 30, 2018)

Woke up to this today V:







Boy do I feel popular now. Thanks everyone.

I'm gonna have to step up my game so that the multiverse starts taking interest in my furry forum activity as well <:


----------



## Simo (Oct 30, 2018)

Ate at Chipolte today which I almost never do and WOAH. Talk about salt. It was like the food version of The Dead Sea!


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Small towns are too nice and creepy. I had to move after like a little over a year when I moved to one for work.
> 
> You tell somebody something and later that day someone else tells you as if you weren't the original person who had started to spread whatever the gossip is about.
> 
> ...




The exact opposite for me, grew up in the big city...
Don't know why anyone would want, to unless they had to for work purposes...

Different strokes I guess.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 30, 2018)

Bork


----------



## Synthie (Oct 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ate at Chipolte today which I almost never do and WOAH. Talk about salt. It was like the food version of The Dead Sea!



what is Chipotle fren?  I seen it for sale with mac and cheese, but I want sure what was? OwO


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what is Chipotle fren?  I seen it for sale with mac and cheese, but I want sure what was? OwO


It's an American fast food franchise. They sell burritos and other Mexican foods.


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 30, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what is Chipotle fren?  I seen it for sale with mac and cheese, but I want sure what was? OwO


Never seen South Park?


----------



## Synthie (Oct 30, 2018)

NRS174 said:


> Never seen South Park?



me leik south park fren!


----------



## Simo (Oct 30, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what is Chipotle fren?  I seen it for sale with mac and cheese, but I want sure what was? OwO



Ah, like @Fallowfox said: Like a fancy Taco Bell kind of chain of fast food places, that is supposed to be healthy! But I have my doubts...

Oh, but it is also a type of pepper: basically a smoke-dried Jalapeno. Not too hot, generally.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 30, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Someone help me summon a dark lord of getting this job, this would be like a 50% increase from my current pay


-presses the dark mark-
...

A bit late, but this may have a few consequences.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Here we go, a video from my day out today, featuring my mumbling. Please ignore my mumbling, it has been known to put people to sleep. Makes sense since I have a habit of mumbling after being up until 3 AM.

Anyway, have some Worcester. That and the beautiful sound of jointed track.


----------



## Dancy (Oct 30, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Thank you so much! This is much more than I ever expected and I'm going to try to get started today. And sorry it took me so long to reply. I had a Halloween party out of state and I forgot my charger and was the only one in the group that didn't have an iPhone  lol


_i'm just happy you didn't get the info too late._
_i've considered home ownership at some point, so i sympathize._
_take your time getting you bits and pieces together for the process._
_the more thorough you are, the less of a hassle you'll have._
_i wish you the best of luck!_​


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Oct 30, 2018)

So I went to my first high school party, and it started off great! Everyone was getting drinks, eating cookies, and getting along. Then this guy shows up uninvited... i'm gonna call him Taylor. He showed up, uninvited, and it made EVERYONE uncomfortable. Some backstory, his ex girlfriend, "Angie", Was there, and he mentally abused her to the point where they are going to court for it tomorrow. Because of this, She said hi to him once because well, we're at a party in a pretty small town. Anyways, He started to have a mental fucking breakdown. I'm not fucking kidding. He cried, screamed, bashed his head against a tree, and screamed "YOU KNOW YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE NEAR ME BUT YOU ARE ANYWAYS!" At Angie. This is fucked up because, A, He showed up uninvited, knowing Angie was gonna be there, and B, it's hit fault in the first place.

Yeah. I left early.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 30, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> So I went to my first high school party, and it started off great! Everyone was getting drinks, eating cookies, and getting along. Then this guy shows up uninvited... i'm gonna call him Taylor. He showed up, uninvited, and it made EVERYONE uncomfortable. Some backstory, his ex girlfriend, "Angie", Was there, and he mentally abused her to the point where they are going to court for it tomorrow. Because of this, She said hi to him once because well, we're at a party in a pretty small town. Anyways, He started to have a mental fucking breakdown. I'm not fucking kidding. He cried, screamed, bashed his head against a tree, and screamed "YOU KNOW YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE NEAR ME BUT YOU ARE ANYWAYS!" At Angie. This is fucked up because, A, He showed up uninvited, knowing Angie was gonna be there, and B, it's hit fault in the first place.
> 
> Yeah. I left early.


Well, that sucks :/ I hope Angie’s alright.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well, that sucks :/ I hope Angie’s alright.


Last I heard, she was chilling on the couch watching tv


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 30, 2018)

I mean she did get emotional, but she's fine now. She'll text me back later I guess.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 30, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Last I heard, she was chilling on the couch watching tv





KiaraTC said:


> I mean she did get emotional, but she's fine now. She'll text me back later I guess.


That’s good to hear ^w^ Hopefully Taylor  goes to jail.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 30, 2018)

Also, hi Kiara! How are you?


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 30, 2018)

I- It's Keo. 
And hopefully.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh! Sorry... Hi Keo! ^w^’ 
Was my drawing ok?


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh! Sorry... Hi Keo! ^w^’
> Was my drawing ok?


Yes ^^


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 30, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Yes ^^


 I’m glad you liked it! Did your girlfriend like it too? That was what worried me the most...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 31, 2018)

DO IT NOW ADRIAN!!!!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Oct 31, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> So I went to my first high school party, and it started off great! Everyone was getting drinks, eating cookies, and getting along. Then this guy shows up uninvited... i'm gonna call him Taylor. He showed up, uninvited, and it made EVERYONE uncomfortable. Some backstory, his ex girlfriend, "Angie", Was there, and he mentally abused her to the point where they are going to court for it tomorrow. Because of this, She said hi to him once because well, we're at a party in a pretty small town. Anyways, He started to have a mental fucking breakdown. I'm not fucking kidding. He cried, screamed, bashed his head against a tree, and screamed "YOU KNOW YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE NEAR ME BUT YOU ARE ANYWAYS!" At Angie. This is fucked up because, A, He showed up uninvited, knowing Angie was gonna be there, and B, it's hit fault in the first place.
> 
> Yeah. I left early.


oof, that sucks


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 31, 2018)

RANDOM TOPIC: Are Traps Gay?

This is all about opinion and I just want to hear every one else’s thoughts on it.

Here’s how I see it; If you are a guy and you find a trap attractive based on feminine features, it isn’t gay. If you are a guy and you are attracted to a trap because they look like a twinky dude, it’s gay. If you are a girl and attracted to a trap because of feminine features, it’s gay. If you are a girl and you find them cute, but as a guy, it’s not gay. If you’re any kind of NB it can’t be gay. It literally cannot.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 31, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m glad you liked it! Did your girlfriend like it too? That was what worried me the most...


Bruh your profile picture keeps getting cuter and cuter omg


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2018)

Well, I suppose it's Halloween.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, I suppose it's Halloween.


GET SpOoPeD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, I suppose it's Halloween.


Happy Howl-O-Ween!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 31, 2018)

Merry Christmas in Halloween, Dears (Y)


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 31, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Bruh your profile picture keeps getting cuter and cuter omg


xP


----------



## verneder (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy NaNoWriMo too, may god help all those participating before you rip your eyes out or cripple every bone in your hand.


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Owoween


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 31, 2018)

Boo! Happy Halloween! *splatters mucus all over*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 31, 2018)

Oy! Does anyone here want a copy of Depth for steam?

Since its steam sale right now I'm picking up the 4-pack of it. But I only regularly play with 2 people on steam so figure I'd give the 3rd copy away here if anyone would like it.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 31, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Happy NaNoWriMo too, may god help all those participating before you rip your eyes out or cripple every bone in your hand.


Oh we do that in my school too! They’re fun and terrifying at the same time!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 31, 2018)

I'll post my halloween picture with me (Craig from south park) And my girlfriend (Tweek from southpark) Tomorrow!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 31, 2018)

“Fear the deer”
Darn, why did I only think that up now ;-;
Anyways, happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 31, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I'll post my halloween picture with me (Craig from south park) And my girlfriend (Tweek from southpark) Tomorrow!


Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 31, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> “Fear the deer”
> Darn, why did I only think that up now ;-;
> Anyways, happy Halloween everyone!



Yay, and it's over in 30 minutes! Woo.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 31, 2018)

Already the end of the day, forum's dead, where has time gone? Halloween isn't as spooky knowing how fast one night goes by.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 1, 2018)

Seeing so many pfp's from @SmolSammichOwO lol.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2018)

Boy is this game going to stir some trouble. I bet Trump will ban it.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 1, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Boy is this game going to stir some trouble. I bet Trump will ban it.



I doubt Trump would ban anything unless it was a direct criticism of himself.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 1, 2018)

Halloween was amazing, even though I stayed home and handed out candy, I would've gone with my friends.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 1, 2018)

*borks*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2018)

If I were to post a picture of my cat, would someone be able to figure out what breed he is? I'm having a hard time figuring it out.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 1, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Video games are supposed to be fun, and entertaining. I *fail to see* how a 200-pound redneck looking guy (running around like a maniac) - and then clocking a semi-elderly looking woman across the jaw, (which in turn throws her body to the ground, nearly knocking her out) is either "fun", or "entertaining".. but hey - I dunno.. maybe that's just me.
> 
> I can't really tell who has the bigger "issues" here... the makers of these types of games, or the people that buy and use them.. my goodness - what a waste of technology skills.


true


----------



## Simo (Nov 1, 2018)

Bored, and on my lunch break! And so, I made a new Poll! What's the naughtiest Dog??? 

forums.furaffinity.net: What's the naughtiest type of dog fursona? (Poll)

I think we all know just what type it is!


----------



## Kiaara (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 1, 2018)

Ordered my first badge for Keo!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2018)

Aaaaaand he's gone!






But he's mostly right, you know.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 2, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Video games are supposed to be fun, and entertaining. I *fail to see* how a 200-pound redneck looking guy (running around like a maniac) - and then clocking a semi-elderly looking woman across the jaw, (which in turn throws her body to the ground, nearly knocking her out) is either "fun", or "entertaining".. but hey - I dunno.. maybe that's just me.
> 
> I can't really tell who has the bigger "issues" here... the makers of these types of games, or the people that buy and use them.. my goodness - what a waste of technology skills.



The lack of ability to explain something does not automatically mean it or the people who partake in it are the worst. It just means you lack the ability to explain it. Now, stop pretending to be some moral angel and let people enjoy their escapism.



Mr. Fox said:


> Aaaaaand he's gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most fandoms are toxic, the word fandom, after all, has origins in the word fanaticism, and for good reason. People can be downright toxic about anything if they're passionate about it.

Now, can we leave furry/gamer-bashing out of Open Chat, if you care so much about it, make a different thread. I, and I'm certain others, aren't here to listen to people moan about them and tell them they have issues.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 2, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Merry Christmas in Halloween, Dears (Y)


Let me guess, Oogie's kids from the Nightmare Before Cristmas, and Wednesday from the Adams Family


----------



## Loffi (Nov 2, 2018)

Ugh, my vacation is over and I have to go to work on a couple hours. 

Also, I think I'm going to start working on a fursona change.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 2, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Video games are supposed to be fun, and entertaining. I *fail to see* how a 200-pound redneck looking guy (running around like a maniac) - and then clocking a semi-elderly looking woman across the jaw, (which in turn throws her body to the ground, nearly knocking her out) is either "fun", or "entertaining".. but hey - I dunno.. maybe that's just me.
> 
> I can't really tell who has the bigger "issues" here... the makers of these types of games, or the people that buy and use them.. my goodness - what a waste of technology skills.


If there's a market...
*shrug*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 2, 2018)

Merry christmachanukwanzakah guys *laughs uncontrollably, and falls on floor*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 2, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Escapism is one thing; senseless, un-needed violence is another.



Yes, unnecessary violence is different from escapism, generally involving physical violence and not just lines of code on a computer. Personally I'm more concerned with the violent, drunken football hooligans I see on the train home, or the Saturday night loonies who go out and harass intoxicated women.


----------



## Alv (Nov 2, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Merry christmachanukwanzakah guys *laughs uncontrollably, and falls on floor*



Rip


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 2, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's not a stretch for many of us - to say that escapist based violence could eventually equal the real thing, later on, in some individuals.



I've yet to see an 'us' here on this point. And it is rather a stretch, as someone who's spent their entire life consuming media involving violence, and while also spending time with many other people who've consumed the same media. Sure, when people are young and impressionable, such as my little cousin who hits people cause super heroes, but people that young aren't really the game's intended audience. And if you want more than my own words, feel free to look up the many studied that have been done on the subject.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 2, 2018)

I found something interesting
I don't know what this something interesting is
But its something







Connor J. Coyote said:


> Video games are supposed to be fun, and entertaining. I *fail to see* how a 200-pound redneck looking guy (running around like a maniac) - and then clocking a semi-elderly looking woman across the jaw, (which in turn throws her body to the ground, nearly knocking her out) is either "fun", or "entertaining".. but hey - I dunno.. maybe that's just me.


Its silly
Silliness is fun
These are things you can't and shouldn't do in real life; the jump to fantasy, to a world that isn't truly real, creates entertainment from being able to partake and see in that which isn't, doesn't, shouldn't, or can't exist. You can be someone entirely different from yourself. As such even this is, in a way, fantastical.
Its interesting and fun to go around seeing and experimenting with the tools a game gives you, to find out what the boundaries of them are and how much freedom you have/what rules are placed upon you.
I say this as someone who primarily plays JRPGs and hates Westerns and thus probably wouldn't get a kick out of RDR2.


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2018)

Geez, this stupid cold/cough has come back with a vengeance.

But on a happy note: I have the entire first two seasons Of Sabrina The Teenage With, on DVD! Can't wait to watch these. Melissa Joan Hart will always be the one, only and true Sabrina! Oh, and I can't wait to see Salem again. This is a show I was/am inordinately fond of...oooh, and that horrible, bratty Libby Chessler! She may be the scariest thing in the show


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Aaaaaand he's gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure whether I should feel happy for him or sorry for him.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 2, 2018)

eyo


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 2, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Not sure whether I should feel happy for him or sorry for him.


Same here :u
I don’t watch him, but heard he’s been involved with some drama stuff :/


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 2, 2018)

wee


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 2, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> wee


_wheee_


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Not sure whether I should feel happy for him or sorry for him.


 
You mean about me binge-watching 50 episodes of Sabrina, The Teenage Witch? 

Do not worry, this is a good thing.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 2, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Aaaaaand he's gone!


He's right
Furries are legitimately dreadful as a community
This fandom brings me much stress and anxiety regularly


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 2, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> He's right
> Furries are legitimately dreadful as a community
> This fandom brings me much stress and anxiety regularly


This forum is as about as far as I interact with the community, so I’m imagining that it’s much worse outside of it. I try to stay optimistic though, it can be hard to sometimes.

I guess all I can do is try to be a decent person myself

Though, he was involved in a lot of drama, so I can see why he received so much back


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Nov 2, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> He's right
> Furries are legitimately dreadful as a community
> This fandom brings me much stress and anxiety regularly





TacomaTheDeer said:


> This forum is as about as far as I interact with the community, so I’m imagining that it’s much worse outside of it. I try to stay optimistic though, it can be hard to sometimes.


This community is no different from anyother really...

Like cars? There's a lot of people in car groups who endanger others, drift on public roads while drunk, will insult and threaten people who have a different type of car.
Photography? I've already ran into people who think just because they're a photographer they should be allowed to tell everyone else they're not allowed to be near whatever they're shooting.

There's crappy people in every group, in every part of the world.
Don't let shitty people ruin passions, hobbies, interests. You'll find yourself in a bubble if you do.

As with any group, there's bad people. But also look at how many people say being a furry got them to come out of their shell, how many say it saved their life.
It's fine to admit, and even try to fix, the bad things. But if all you ever look for is the bad things, that's all you'll ever see.


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2018)

Every fandom has its good and bad parts. I just try to focus on the parts of furrydom that make me feel happy, connected and lend a creative outlet. One of the main negatives does seem to revolve around how 'horrible' furries are and all that, but I could care less, what people think, as all I can do is live my life in a decent way, and find my strength in that.

What strangers think of me, furries and the furry community only concerns me were it to become a physical threat...and I've not had that happen in my 10+ years.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Every fandom has its good and bad parts. I just try to focus on the parts of furrydom that make me feel happy, connected and lend a creative outlet. One of the main negatives does seem to revolve around how 'horrible' furries are and all that, but I could care less, what people think, as all I can do is live my life in a decent way, and find my strength in that.
> 
> What strangers think of me, furries and the furry community only concerns me were it to become a physical threat...and I've not had that happen in my 10+ years.


I’m not too worried about what the outside thinks(normalcy is impossible! :V)I’m just worried that the inside is as toxic as the video describes, but I suppose you have a point there @Simo @WarriorWhispers


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Nov 2, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I’m not too worried about what the outside thinks(normalcy is impossible! :V)I’m just worried that the inside is as toxic as the video describes, but I suppose you have a point there @Simo @WarriorWhispers


Both Stormy and Pocari have mentioned that side slightly, and have stated they feel like it's not the majority and that they tend to just avoid sections like that.
Both of which are suiters who attend plenty on cons too, and have been in the community for a while. There's always crummy people.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 2, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Both Stormy and Pocari have mentioned that side slightly, and have stated they feel like it's not the majority and that they tend to just avoid sections like that.
> Both of which are suiters who attend plenty on cons too, and have been in the community for a while. There's always crummy people.


You’ve got a point there, I suppose it’s not as bad as the video claims it is


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> I doubt Trump would ban anything unless it was a direct criticism of himself.



You sure about that? And that was March, the list has probably grown by now. That and Rockstar have made claims about not releasing the next Grand Theft Auto game during Trump's presidency in fear that it will be blacklisted.



MetroFox2 said:


> Now, can we leave furry/gamer-bashing out of Open Chat, if you care so much about it, make a different thread. I, and I'm certain others, aren't here to listen to people moan about them and tell them they have issues.



Since this is Open Chat under the General Discussion subform which includes but not limited to virtually every type of subject I see no reason not to talk about the aforementioned topics and clearly they have garnered some attention, but I will keep your request in mind.

As it turns out, someone has made a thread about that topic. So, there you have it.



Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Not sure whether I should feel happy for him or sorry for him.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 3, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I don't think it's so easy for many of us to just "shrug off" the violence that's in many of these games, and say it's all for "fun".. as there's a direct correlation between being exposed to violence at a young age - and then acting out on it (later on in life) - for *some people*.. and, my point was - is that the technology that makes these types of games could be put to better use - instead of a virtual reality game where the player mows down ten people (with a rifle), or - gives an elderly woman an upper cut to the jaw.. and then get points for doing so.
> 
> It's not fun; it's disturbing, troubling, tasteless (at best), and insensitive (at worst).. sorry, I'm just not a fan.



You don't have to be a fan, just don't start saying people have 'issues' and I honestly don't really care beyond that. It's when you start throwing around stuff like that when I wont let you get off without any kind of push-back, because as it turns out, people also don't like to shrug-off comments on people's mental condition.

Anyway, punching the elderly, as far as I know, isn't a key part of RDR2, and the only reason the character punched that elderly women was because that's what the player decided to do. From what I've seen it looks fun, train robberies and gunslinging and the like, but I wont be playing it, too big a game to download and too expensive. I shall instead be sticking to Day of Infamy, and Transport Fever, both very fun games.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2018)

When in doubt, Starcraft II and Zerg Hex!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2018)

Regards that Red dead redemption video, I think it's just a desperate attempt to get attention for an otherwise boring video. The event in the title takes up 3 seconds of the video and it happens right at the end. It's just clickbait to persuade you to watch the video all the way through, so that the uploader can get ad money. 

It's pretty obvious anyway that the problem isn't that the game is bad; the gameplay is designed for cowboy antics and train heists. The kind of imaginary games little children love, actually. 
The presence of suffragettes is a historical detail designed to make the game more authentic; they're not deliberately placed there so that teenage boys can role-play denying women the vote. 

The problem isn't the cowboy game. It's that youtube is full of _these _charming fellows:


----------



## Dancy (Nov 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, this stupid cold/cough has come back with a vengeance.
> 
> But on a happy note: I have the entire first two seasons Of Sabrina The Teenage With, on DVD! Can't wait to watch these. Melissa Joan Hart will always be the one, only and true Sabrina! Oh, and I can't wait to see Salem again. This is a show I was/am inordinately fond of...oooh, and that horrible, bratty Libby Chessler! She may be the scariest thing in the show


_i haven't watched the netflix adaptation yet._
_i liked the original sabrina the teenage witch when it came on tgif._
_it was nice to watch with my family._
_but it seems like this latest adaptation is gritty because everything's got to be gritty and dark now. :\_​


----------



## Dancy (Nov 3, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Regards that Red dead redemption video, I think it's just a desperate attempt to get attention for an otherwise boring video. The event in the title takes up 3 seconds of the video and it happens right at the end. It's just clickbait to persuade you to watch the video all the way through, so that the uploader can get ad money.
> 
> It's pretty obvious anyway that the problem isn't that the game is bad; the gameplay is designed for cowboy antics and train heists. The kind of imaginary games little children love, actually.
> The presence of suffragettes is a historical detail designed to make the game more authentic; they're not deliberately placed there so that teenage boys can role-play denying women the vote.
> ...


_you took the words out of my mouth, so i wont say anything else._
_^-^_​


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _i haven't watched the netflix adaptation yet._
> _i liked the original sabrina the teenage witch when it came on tgif._
> _it was nice to watch with my family._
> _but it seems like this latest adaptation is gritty because everything's got to be gritty and dark now. :\_​



Salem doesn't talk in this version. So it has lost furry appeal. :C

I was told this latest adaptation is based on the original story much more closely though, so I probably will watch it. I'm hoping that there _might_ be a 'buffy' ish feel to it.


----------



## Dancy (Nov 3, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Salem doesn't talk in this version. So it has lost furry appeal. :C
> 
> I was told this latest adaptation is based on the original story much more closely though, so I probably will watch it. I'm hoping that there _might_ be a 'buffy' ish feel to it.


_salem's witty banter could've been a show in itself._
_i didn't realize they silenced the character this go-round._
_you mentioning it might be more like buffy the vampire slayer does have me interested..._​


----------



## Dongding (Nov 3, 2018)

I haven't punched a woman in Red Dead yet. I did in Mass Effect 1 however on my renegade playthrough...

I think maybe parents should not have impressionable children playing adult rated games. That's most likely the problem. This generation of parents is fucking awful. I wasn't allowed to watch South Park or Family guy until I was old enough, because my mum decided I wasn't ready for the adult content. She was right. I have a lot of moments in my life I look back on and have a bit of regret for how flawed my reasoning behind doing certain things was at the time.

Ratings exist so consumers understand what they're purchasing and who it's intended target audience is. Just like anything else AKA pornography, tobacco, and alcohol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I haven't punched a woman in Red Dead yet. I did in Mass Effect 1 however on my renegade playthrough...
> 
> I think maybe parents should not have impressionable children playing adult rated games. That's most likely the problem. This generation of parents is fucking awful. I wasn't allowed to watch South Park or Family guy until I was old enough, because my mum decided I wasn't ready for the adult content. She was right. I have a lot of moments in my life I look back on and have a bit of regret for how flawed my reasoning behind doing certain things was at the time.
> 
> Ratings exist so consumers understand what they're purchasing and who it's intended target audience is. Just like anything else AKA pornography, tobacco, and alcohol.



My brother and I really enjoyed getting a little bit of alcohol at Christmas actually. x3


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> My brother and I really enjoyed getting a little bit of alcohol at Christmas actually. x3



And look at the degeneracy it caused!


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 3, 2018)

why


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> And look at the degeneracy it caused!



My brother's actually as chaste as a monk. He views all sex as vile; he can't even stand watching two people kiss on television and will cover his eyes. 

I inherited all of the kinky genes.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 3, 2018)

I love all the harmless fun kinks can bring into boring lives. uwu


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I love all the harmless fun kinks can bring into boring lives. uwu


Imagine if being kinkshamed is your kink.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Imagine if being kinkshamed is your kink.


Some people enjoy being 'blackmailed' by being recorded and threatened to have the video leaked.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 3, 2018)

Literally everything can be a kink lol. I've seen getting cars stuck in mud being a fetish before... and actual furniture.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Literally everything can be a kink lol. I've seen getting cars stuck in mud being a fetish before... and actual furniture.




Oh well, the internet is a strange place after all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Literally everything can be a kink lol. I've seen getting cars stuck in mud being a fetish before... and actual furniture.


Don't get me started on all the crap I've seen in terms of kinks.. xD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's not the particular game overall itself - (that some people take issue with).. it's the display of un-needed, and unnecessary violence (in many of these games), which is where the concern mostly lies. *They can* make a fun, and entertaining game - without all the blood and guts everywhere. You (and others on here) may not care yourselves - but many of us do.. and young people are very impressionable, and a frequent display of violence can sometimes send the wrong message.
> 
> [Edit]: I'm not trying to be a "Debbie Downer" here, by the way.. but - you can't say there isn't a tangible link, between violence in the real world, and violence in these games. There is.


No. There isn't. We've gone through this for decades now.
What do you know about the correlation of video game violence to real violence that no other researcher does?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2018)

Are we seriously visiting the debunked-for-decades-already "video games causes violence" crap? Again? For the billionth time?

If anything, video games REDUCE violence in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Are we seriously visiting the debunked-for-decades-already "video games causes violence" crap? Again? For the billionth time?
> 
> If anything, video games REDUCE violence in the vast majority of cases.


And you'd be right
http://psycnet.apa.org/doiLanding?doi=10.1037/ppm0000030


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 3, 2018)

There you go, I cropped it.. (hopefully that's better).


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> There you go, I cropped it..


Got a bit of black space at the top.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _salem's witty banter could've been a show in itself._
> _i didn't realize they silenced the character this go-round._
> _you mentioning it might be more like buffy the vampire slayer does have me interested..._​


So I just started watching it and oh my god it's so good. 

It's not like buffy the vampire slayer. It's entirely its own thing.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm eating some mini pretzels right now, because I'm so hungry, and it's not dinnertime yet..





But.. I'd rather be enjoying this right now, though ☺:


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 3, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Salem doesn't talk in this version.


Wow, they did not know what they were doing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Wow, they did not know what they were doing.



I actually like this new version *way more* than the 90's cheese version. 

This version is just...unabashedly satanic.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)

(this is a vocaroo link, so enable flash)

Can anybody identify this hymn for me? (sorry for the poor sound quality; it just popped into my head when I was messing about and I can't remember what it is called)


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)

Triple post!

So I think it is O' little town of Bethlehem?


----------



## Dancy (Nov 4, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So I just started watching it and oh my god it's so good.
> 
> It's not like buffy the vampire slayer. It's entirely its own thing.


_i trust your taste and judgement enough to start watching on faith._
_we'll see how this stacks up._​


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 4, 2018)

So I checked and I really shouldn't but I have enough money to buy a fursuit now.

I mean, I _really_ shouldn't: I have nothing, and I don't even think there's anything to do around here with it, and...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 4, 2018)

A western omelet on a Sunday morning brunch, is excellent goodyness..


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 4, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Literally everything can be a kink lol. I've seen getting cars stuck in mud being a fetish before... and actual furniture.



I know a fox who's into the former!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I know a fox who's into the former!


A car getting stuck in the mud? 

I can understand furries getting stuck in the mud, but cars?


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 4, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> A car getting stuck in the mud?
> 
> I can understand furries getting stuck in the mud, but cars?



Yep, it's a thing!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yep, it's a thing!



Is the hot part the furries getting out and having to push and get all messy?


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 4, 2018)

There's an overlap with that, but some people are genuinely into seeing the vehicles themselves get bogged down.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> There's an overlap with that, but some people are genuinely into seeing the vehicles themselves get bogged down.


That's difficult to relate to.  I never imagined that. x3


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I actually like this new version *way more* than the 90's cheese version.
> 
> This version is just...unabashedly satanic.



Apostasy!

Melissa Joan Hart is gonna lift that tail, and spank you HARD!!!! And Salem is gonna BITE!

But I shall also check out the new version.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Nov 4, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _salem's witty banter could've been a show in itself._
> _i didn't realize they silenced the character this go-round._
> _you mentioning it might be more like buffy the vampire slayer does have me interested..._​


Salem doesn't talk, but they added in a character, Ambrose, who kind of takes his place as snarky roommate. Love him. 
It's not like Buffy. It's doing it's own thing. It's kind of like Riverdale... taking a light hearted thing and turning it into an over saturated teen drama. But unlike Riverdale it lets itself have fun with the concept and laugh at itself a little bit. And the teens actually feel and talk and act like teens. So that's a plus. 
Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh, and Ambrose is SUPER BISEXUAL AND I LOVE IT.

Also Prudence, an early antagonist, is amazing. She's the confident bitch I wish I had been in high school


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2018)

Huh, I could not get into Riverdale, at all...just bored me to tears. It's odd, though: I have a hard time with 99% of TV shows, all in all. In ways, it helps if I watch them 10 to 50 years, after they have come out: this way, I am better able to watch them through an historical lens, and ponder how they are a reflection or commentary of the _zeitgeist_ of the time. It gives me more to do, and I can pay attention better. It can be very hard for me to watch things, 'just for entertainment' : as in, I can't watch, say Superhero movies, without wanting to get up, and do something else.

But I am one of those horribly fussy snobs, when it comes to films and related mediums...if they are not subtitled, old, foreign, I tend to lose interest! Though, I do have a soft spot for bad 'B' movies, and the 'so bad it's good' category.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)

If you want to watch a B movie, may I recommend Killer Klowns from outer space?


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> If you want to watch a B movie, may I recommend Killer Klowns from outer space?



OK, I'll give it a whirl!


----------



## Loffi (Nov 4, 2018)

Are we talking about the new sabrina? I really loved it. 

My childhood cat was a black cat name Salem, so I'll probably always have a soft spot for it.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Nov 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, I could not get into Riverdale, at all...just bored me to tears. It's odd, though: I have a hard time with 99% of TV shows, all in all. In ways, it helps if I watch them 10 to 50 years, after they have come out: this way, I am better able to watch them through an historical lens, and ponder how they are a reflection or commentary of the _zeitgeist_ of the time. It gives me more to do, and I can pay attention better. It can be very hard for me to watch things, 'just for entertainment' : as in, I can't watch, say Superhero movies, without wanting to get up, and do something else.
> 
> But I am one of those horribly fussy snobs, when it comes to films and related mediums...if they are not subtitled, old, foreign, I tend to lose interest! Though, I do have a soft spot for bad 'B' movies, and the 'so bad it's good' category.


While I like Riverdale, it is definitely something I can't binge. There's just too much drama and emotional tension all the damn time. There's never a moment to relax or breathe before the next big problem surfaces. Which is why I prefer Sabrina. It's drama, but it can be very light hearted and easy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 4, 2018)

View, from the elevator waiting area last night..


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 4, 2018)

That feeling when you look into a really good horror Youtube channel, a week after Halloween.
Eh, I'm still in.

www.youtube.com: Crypt TV


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm back from my ban, and I became addicted to Stardew Valley in that time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> If you want to watch a B movie, may I recommend Killer Klowns from outer space?


The name alone makes it interesting.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 5, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> If you want to watch a B movie, may I recommend Killer Klowns from outer space?


God, it's been so long since I've seen that, I watched it when I was like 4.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I know a fox who's into the former!


lol. So strange uwu<3


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> lol. So strange uwu<3



Erm, strange that people have that kink, or strange that I know 'em?


----------



## Dongding (Nov 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Erm, strange that people have that kink, or strange that I know 'em?


Just reiterating it's strangeness. It's pretty cooincidental you know someone specifically who has that interest. Brains are silly things aren't they?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 5, 2018)

Anyone excited for Thanksgiving?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 5, 2018)

No, we don't have it over here. But we do have Guy Fawkes night, which is tonight, and very fun, especially when a firework goes astray and hits the back door, scaring the shit out of the dogs who've been barking at them all night, thinking they're tough.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 5, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> No, we don't have it over here. But we do have Guy Fawkes night, which is tonight, and very fun, especially when a firework goes astray and hits the back door, scaring the shit out of the dogs who've been barking at them all night, thinking they're tough.



Ah, that time of year we celebrate our Monarchy burning people to death. ;D


----------



## Synthie (Nov 5, 2018)

hey everyfur! ^_^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 5, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey everyfur! ^_^


Hello


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 5, 2018)

Streaming art again!


----------



## Synthie (Nov 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hello


I love that birb gif


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 5, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I love that birb gif


Here, have some more uwu


----------



## Synthie (Nov 5, 2018)

awwww!!!! so many birbs!!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 5, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm back from my ban


Oh. I'm glad it was short at least.
I think. My perception of time might be fucked again


----------



## Sagt (Nov 5, 2018)

Apparently there are active users on this forum with thousands of posts a month, and yet I've barely seen, if at all, their posts on this forum. 

I suspect that LPW has something to do with this.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 5, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Apparently there are active users on this forum with thousands of posts a month, and yet I've barely seen, if at all, their posts on this forum.
> 
> I suspect that LPW has something to do with this.


A lot of things have to do with lpw :V
I’m not on there as much as I used to now though


----------



## Sagt (Nov 5, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> A lot of things have to do with lpw :V
> I’m not on there as much as I used to now though


Whenever I check up on this forum, one of the first things I do is look at the number of pages LPW has.

I bet that single thread is probably more active than the rest of the forum combined.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 5, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Whenever I check up on this forum, one of the first things I do is look at the number of pages LPW has.
> 
> I bet that single thread is probably more active than the rest of the forum combined.


Yeah, I’d bet so too. The OP never knew the monster he created :V


----------



## Synthie (Nov 5, 2018)

everyfur having a nice day?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Anyone excited for Thanksgiving?


yusssssss. the day where you eat a lot of turkey then pass out on your couch. save for the pie.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 5, 2018)

Guys, I just found this channel on YouTube called Yes Theory, and they’ve made my day. They go around asking complete strangers to do crazy things with them on the spot like skydiving and going on a road trip to Mexico and then actually go through with it. You should really go check them out. I swear to you, it’ll brighten your day.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 5, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Guys, I just found this channel on YouTube called Yes Theory, and they’ve made my day. They go around asking complete strangers to do crazy things with them on the spot like skydiving and going on a road trip to Mexico and then actually go through with it. You should really go check them out. I swear to you, it’ll brighten your day.


Seems like an interesting channel
On a side note: I kinda want to try that yellow vest thing out now -3-


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm here cuz I got bored of lpw.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 6, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Seems like an interesting channel
> On a side note: I kinda want to try that yellow vest thing out now -3-


What yellow vest thing? Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> everyfur having a nice day?


Mornings are always a pain in the ass. But I will see how the day goes.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> What yellow vest thing? Lol






I’m suprised it worked that well tbh


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2018)

Afternom, fuzzbutts. And yes, that is not a misspelling of "afternoon".

Afternoon + After some nom(as in food) = Afternom.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternom, fuzzbutts. And yes, that is not a misspelling of "afternoon".
> 
> Afternoon + After some nom(as in food) = Afternom.


I’m going to start using that now XD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 6, 2018)

So the stone fences I bulk installed for aesthetic reasons in Stardew Valley are all breaking in pattern as to cause my insanity.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 6, 2018)

Also, go vote. Not debating politics here, but my fellow 'Muricans should go vote.


----------



## Synthie (Nov 6, 2018)

ey fren? can I boop?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 6, 2018)

R.i.p    Lpw  *III*
2018-2018
Never forget


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 6, 2018)

So I watched that Bohemian Rhapsody film, the one about Freddie Mercury. Not going to spoil anything, even though it's based on his life and I'm not sure I could do much spoiling, but I implore people, if you're going to watch a film, watch Bohemian Rhapsody. So refreshing compared to all the  drivel that's come out of Hollywood lately.

It was a fucking outstanding film. Would 100% recommend it.


----------



## Synthie (Nov 6, 2018)

Wait.. I'm confused.. This chat isn't being locked is it??


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 6, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Wait.. I'm confused.. This chat isn't being locked is it??


No, It’s just a snapshot from an offrailed debate thread


----------



## Synthie (Nov 6, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> So I watched that Bohemian Rhapsody film, the one about Freddie Mercury. Not going to spoil anything, even though it's based on his life and I'm not sure I could do much spoiling, but I implore people, if you're going to watch a film, watch Bohemian Rhapsody. So refreshing compared to all the  drivel that's come out of Hollywood lately.
> 
> It was a fucking outstanding film. Would 100% recommend it.


I saw it last week and thought it was awesome!


----------



## Synthie (Nov 6, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> No, It’s just a snapshot from an offrailed debate thread


Oh, ok never mind XP


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 6, 2018)

So I found a job application for a proofreading/editing job for a hentai localization company and I'm about to apply. Wish me luck!
Their job ad page has grammar errors lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 6, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> So I found a job application for a proofreading/editing job for a hentai localization company and I'm about to apply. Wish me luck!
> Their job ad page has grammar errors lol


Bring that up in interview.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 6, 2018)

Interesting choice of company ;^p
Best of luck tho


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 6, 2018)

Waiting for election results with clenched buttocks.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 6, 2018)

Escort Missions.
God. Damn. It.

lost once to suicidal escort near the very end of the fight, and just had a heart attack where I should have lost but the enemy AI didn't gang up on her properly.
Been bighting my nails on the backfoot for the entire fight trying to keep her health up, killing the last enemy now with FUCKING VENGEANCE.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 6, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Interesting choice of company ;^p
> Best of luck tho


Thanks! Honestly its an ideal job for me.
Would love to work in the anime/manga/Japanese gaming industry and this seems as good a step as any. Plus I'm often afraid of people judging me, and this is like the best way to avoid that from other employees.


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Bring that up in interview.


I went ahead and brought it up in my application email! Figure it might help me stand out haha.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 6, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> So I found a job application for a proofreading/editing job for a hentai localization company and I'm about to apply. Wish me luck!
> Their job ad page has grammar errors lol



Good luck! Hopefully you'll be able to slip in some jokes


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>




Disturbing.....

I like it


----------



## Tyno (Nov 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2018)

Well, I will officially be employed by the county soon, which is nice.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Here, have some more uwu


Instead of "The Birds", it's The Birbs


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, I will officially be employed by the county soon, which is nice.


Congratulations!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Instead of "The Birds", it's The Birbs


The birbs and the bees. :3



Infrarednexus said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks. <3

It's only temporary tho. But officially I will be standing as having a salary from the county soon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 7, 2018)

I think we've just passed peak autumn colour here now. I could see the trees changing as I walked past them a few times over the day at work.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 8, 2018)

*boops @TacomaTheDeer and runs* haha you'll never catch me.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 8, 2018)

I dislike chemistry right now, My teacher just updated the grades after like two months. Ugh *facepalms*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 8, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *boops @TacomaTheDeer and runs* haha you'll never catch me.


owo 
Oh really?
*boop*


----------



## Tyno (Nov 8, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> owo
> Oh really?
> *boop*


I guess he forgot that deer can teleport...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm listening to Blondie <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2018)

Meeting tomorrow. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Nov 8, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> chemistry



Mg7Si8O22(OH)2


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2018)

I feel like I just watched Pee Wee's Playhouse.


----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh ok


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 9, 2018)

*boops everyone* good morning everyfur


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2018)

Those fursuit brushes, where do you get them?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2018)

Afternoon to ya.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2018)

A wave of inexplicable unhappiness. Great.


----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello from the library with my friends


----------



## Loffi (Nov 10, 2018)

My Transformers comic ended this week and I honestly don't know what to do with my life now. It has been my main fandom for over 6 years.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> Mg7Si8O22(OH)2



Is this Cummingtonite?


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 10, 2018)

I did my first Wiccan ritual 
It was a binding ritual for a friendship. We should have done a grounding ritual before that but we forgot lol


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 10, 2018)

I have this chat on my watch list yet I don't get notifications


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2018)

Cool shit.

www.msn.com: Scientists say interstellar object may be probe sent by "alien civilization"

I for one welcome our alien visitor's, provided they're not hostile.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2018)

It's so cold outside where I'm at. I wish I had two heaters in my room now.


----------



## Marcl (Nov 11, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Cool shit.
> 
> www.msn.com: Scientists say interstellar object may be probe sent by "alien civilization"
> 
> I for one welcome our alien visitor's, provided they're not hostile.


I heard about that. Pretty interesting.



Infrarednexus said:


> It's so cold outside where I'm at. I wish I had two heaters in my room now.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2018)

Marcl said:


> I heard about that. Pretty interesting.







Beware of the white walkers


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's so cold outside where I'm at. I wish I had two heaters in my room now.


The cold isn’t too bad


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 11, 2018)

I cannot wait for winter, that's it..


----------



## Simo (Nov 11, 2018)

Winter and cold are fun! Ya just need enough fluff!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 11, 2018)

Snow?






_nope_


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 11, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Snow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you mean...
_Snow_ way?
*avoids another tomato*


----------



## Simo (Nov 11, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Snow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, c'mom! It'll be fun!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, c'mom! It'll be fun!


Yeah!
Though I keep finding these wierd statue things



Good thing they’re edible though -3-


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 11, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Did you mean...
> _Snow_ way?
> *avoids another tomato*


Nah, that was a good one.



Simo said:


> Oh, c'mom! It'll be fun!



The fort is tempting, but it needs a nice floor to lay on. :I


----------



## Simo (Nov 11, 2018)

@MadKiyo 

But look how happy snow makes kitties:






You'll learn to love it.

Also, maybe you need a cat snow-suit:

See how happy?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> @MadKiyo
> 
> But look how happy snow makes kitties:
> 
> ...



If I'm wearing any warm or seasonal clothing it ain't that.


----------



## Simo (Nov 11, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> If I'm wearing any warm or seasonal clothing it ain't that.



Maybe this one is cuter, now that I ponder it:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Maybe this one is cuter, now that I ponder it:



Hmmm, seems a little pink.

How about this? It's festive! ?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh god. The Christmas stuff is infesting Open Chat too.

ABORT! ABORT! ABO- *Yakamaru crashes his ship on Christmas Prime





*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh god. The Christmas stuff is infesting Open Chat too.
> 
> ABORT! ABORT! ABO- *Yakamaru crashes his ship on Christmas Prime
> 
> ...



Trans Siberian Orchestra, neat.

Formerly Savatage.

RIP Criss Oliva, great guitarist.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

From my first metal concert (Amon Amarth.) The pit had a couple hundred people in it.


----------



## Loffi (Nov 11, 2018)

That feel when your help doesn't show up to work and you don't get a lunch.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 11, 2018)

I hate winter


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm single again.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh god. The Christmas stuff is infesting Open Chat too.
> 
> ABORT! ABORT! ABO- *Yakamaru crashes his ship on Christmas Prime
> 
> ...








Ian The Catbee said:


> I'm single again.


Oh no! 
You feeling okay?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2018)

I wonder if this goes for public forums too?

Ahhh who am I kidding, of course it does.

www.msn.com: To feel less depressed and lonely, limit social media use to 30 minutes a day, researchers say


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 12, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Hmmm, seems a little pink.
> 
> How about this? It's festive! ?


yussssss, love slayer, best shirt ever!!!


----------



## Aznig (Nov 12, 2018)

Is this a furry forum?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2018)

No, it's a gay strip bar.


----------



## Aznig (Nov 12, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, it's a gay strip bar.



Excellent. I’m in the right place then.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Oh no!
> You feeling okay?


I'm not leaving the comfort of my sweatpants and my hoodie.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 12, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I'm not leaving the comfort of my sweatpants and my hoodie.



That sucks, I hope you can feel better soon!


----------



## Aznig (Nov 12, 2018)

A deer with Christmas ornaments hanging off their antlers :3 interesting


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 12, 2018)

Aznig said:


> A deer with Christmas ornaments hanging off their antlers :3 interesting


Merry Christmas, Dear _(Y)_


----------



## Aznig (Nov 12, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Merry Christmas, Dear _(Y)_



Why thank you :3 Happy howl-idays to you too!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 12, 2018)

@Aznig welcome!! Hope you enjoy your time here

Since I've never seen a fox irl so far I'm gonna see if i can spot at least one in an area of my city with a high reported fox population sometime these holidays. Might even take a camera.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2018)

I was out later than usual tonight. I met a fox on my way back home and we sat and looked at one another for a while.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Nov 12, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Is this Cummingtonite?


yiss


----------



## Loffi (Nov 12, 2018)

One of my friends had a pet fox, but he got loose and they never found him. 

Other than that, I've seen wild foxes here and there.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Nov 12, 2018)

Stadt said:


> One of my friends had a pet fox, but he got loose and they never found him.
> 
> Other than that, I've seen wild foxes here and there.


I've only seen 3foxes in the wild in my life. 
They're so adorable though.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh god. The Christmas stuff is infesting Open Chat too.
> 
> ABORT! ABORT! ABO- *Yakamaru crashes his ship on Christmas Prime
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for those christmas lights arrangements since that one with a dancey version of Amazing Grace, by Yule, back in 2006! Now I can recall it's one of the stuff that inspired my sona's magic.


----------



## Loffi (Nov 12, 2018)

Also, my dog is possibly a fox

For some reason I can't get a pic to upload, but he looks like a fox, I promise


----------



## thatdragonboy94 (Nov 12, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I've only seen 3foxes in the wild in my life.
> They're so adorable though.


Come to my neighbor hood we are infested with them!! I see three a day EASY!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Nov 12, 2018)

thatdragonboy94 said:


> Come to my neighbor hood we are infested with them!! I see three a day EASY!


I WILL BEFRIEND THEM ALL!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2018)

*DRAMA!!!*






Geez, it seems like everyone in the fandom is guilty of outrageous allegations these days.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2018)

oooh


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> *DRAMA!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be someone just trying to ride the rippled waves from the whole kero thing for attention, but idk tbh


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I was out later than usual tonight. I met a fox on my way back home and we sat and looked at one another for a while.



That sounds like a memorable experiance! I guess there are quite a few in your area? I know they're more active at around dawn and dusk.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 14, 2018)

Coyotes are awesome.. and I don't care what the haters say.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 14, 2018)

You're just a speciesist. :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Coyotes are awesome.. and I don't care what the haters say.


Coyotes are indeed awesome.


----------



## Furryfox777 (Nov 14, 2018)

Most animals are awesome 

In fact, I'll say this.
All animals are equally awesome ... but foxes are more equal >:3


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 14, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 47336
> 
> View attachment 47337
> 
> oooh


but i think he's cute tho


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 14, 2018)

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening:3


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 14, 2018)

good morning-


----------



## lofiFlavors (Nov 14, 2018)

Good morning everyfur, I hope you all have a wonderful day :3


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 14, 2018)

the 8th graders came to my high school today, so that made me feel a little weird.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 14, 2018)

I just realized, I was bullied for 7 straight years, so I felt like a reject, I didn't have many friends until now, basically an outcast, until I met you guys.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 14, 2018)

Technically not noon yet for me, so Good Morning!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2018)

Evening. Or whatever it's at your place, I 'spose.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 14, 2018)

Anyone ever eat this slop before?


----------



## Aznig (Nov 14, 2018)

Autumn the Squirrel said:


> Anyone ever eat this slop before?
> 
> View attachment 47459



Oh goodness no! Lucky me lol. Does remind me of my school lunches in elementary though...


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2018)

Autumn the Squirrel said:


> Anyone ever eat this slop before?
> 
> View attachment 47459


*eetz*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2018)

Morning, fuzzbutts. How are y'all?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm gay.


----------



## KingBananaWart (Nov 15, 2018)

Me too what a coincidence!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2018)

Not really.


----------



## KingBananaWart (Nov 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not really.



Then I guess it's not!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 15, 2018)

Pastries, sandwiches, and coffee (always rock); no matter what time of the day it is.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Nov 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, fuzzbutts. How are y'all?



but im a fluffass


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 16, 2018)

KingBananaWart said:


> Me too what a coincidence!


I'm bi


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 16, 2018)

weee


----------



## Tyno (Nov 16, 2018)

*attempts to leave last post wins*


----------



## Marcl (Nov 16, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> *attempts to leave last post wins*


*Drags by chains back to LPW*


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh my fuck I GOT MY FIRST BADGE I'M GONNA CRY I'M SO HAPPY!!! Thank you sooo much to @WithMyBearHands for both the badge, the hard work, and everything else I love it soooo much ahhh! I'll post it when i get home


----------



## Loffi (Nov 16, 2018)

Im hangry and there's no food


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 16, 2018)

Marcl said:


> *Drags by chains back to LPW*


Good job officer, make sure the other escapees are put back too :V


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Tyno (Nov 16, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Good job officer, make sure the other escapees are put back too :V


Oh deer did you think it was that easy?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 16, 2018)

I currently have that slightly sick feeling that happens when you're really excited but also really  nervous.

Why? Because I finally got accepted for an assessment for a railway job in Oxford. This is almost ideal for me.

But I'm getting over excited, I need to research this assessment and make sure I can do my best.


----------



## Tyno (Nov 16, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I currently have that slightly sick feeling that happens when you're really excited but also really  nervous.
> 
> Why? Because I finally got accepted for an assessment for a railway job in Oxford. This is almost ideal for me.
> 
> But I'm getting over excited, I need to research this assessment and make sure I can do my best.


Well then get off the device and don't let cute animal people get in the way! I'm sorry if i'm ruining fun but you get where i'm coming from right?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 16, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> Well then get off the device and don't let cute animal people get in the way! I'm sorry if i'm ruining fun but you get where i'm coming from right?



Yeah, but it's late anyway, 2 AM in fact. I need to sleep, speak to my granddad, a former railway employee, tomorrow, and start working at it.


----------



## Tyno (Nov 16, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Yeah, but it's late anyway, 2 AM in fact. I need to sleep, speak to my granddad, a former railway employee, tomorrow, and start working at it.


Oh understandable you win this time...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 16, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> weee


Right, we.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2018)

This is so satisfying to watch.


----------



## Asassinator (Nov 17, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


>


Awww! Keo looks so cute!!! Congrats on it! >W<


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Awww! Keo looks so cute!!! Congrats on it! >W<


Y0s


----------



## Synthie (Nov 17, 2018)

hi frens, its been a while huh?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 17, 2018)

*listens to crickets chirping in the empty abyss*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *listens to crickets chirping in the empty abyss*


*eats a croissant*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *eats a croissant*


*eyes croissant and drools a little*


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *eats a croissant*


You got Smol'd too! Cute!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> You got Smol'd too! Cute!


She’s one of my favorite artists now


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> She’s one of my favorite artists now


Def! And so generous!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Def! And so generous!!


She gave me this one just out of generosity


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 17, 2018)

Lpw hit 6000
...
Even I’m suprised.
Wonder what’ll happen once it hits post limit?


----------



## Tyno (Nov 17, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Lpw hit 6000
> ...
> Even I’m suprised.
> Wonder what’ll happen once it hits post limit?


Like the abyss, it never ends.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2018)

And here I am, merely content that  "Would you spank the above user", and "Predators and Prey" are about to hit 2,000 posts : )


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm at my third highschool party and i'm all wet and all cold with tears running down my face because fucking Grady this asshole who is the reason I quit Bass Clarinet lied about wrecking his car with three of my friends in it so I started crying then they got here and started laughing because they were lying so I went away in the dark with my friend and cried and then I went to fix myself a drink and fucking THEY DROPPED IT OUT OF THE CAR and now i'm cold and wet and crying and I feel totally alone right now


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 17, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I'm at my third highschool party and i'm all wet and all cold with tears running down my face because fucking Grady this asshole who is the reason I quit Bass Clarinet lied about wrecking his car with three of my friends in it so I started crying then they got here and started laughing because they were lying so I went away in the dark with my friend and cried and then I went to fix myself a drink and fucking THEY DROPPED IT OUT OF THE CAR and now i'm cold and wet and crying and I feel totally alone right now


Fuckin' hell.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Fuckin' hell.


What?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 17, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> What?


Sounds like a shitty day.


----------



## Asassinator (Nov 17, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I'm at my third highschool party and i'm all wet and all cold with tears running down my face because fucking Grady this asshole who is the reason I quit Bass Clarinet lied about wrecking his car with three of my friends in it so I started crying then they got here and started laughing because they were lying so I went away in the dark with my friend and cried and then I went to fix myself a drink and fucking THEY DROPPED IT OUT OF THE CAR and now i'm cold and wet and crying and I feel totally alone right now


That’s just stupid of them to do! >:V


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Nov 17, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> post limit


first: theres a post limit? 




Ian The Catbee said:


> What?





Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Sounds like a shitty day.


second: report to both owners of the place you were at and to the school (assuming its not like the gym or something) as soon as you can


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 17, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> first: theres a post limit?


Maybe, who knows.
If there is one, LPW is bound to find it first


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 18, 2018)

Dining on some fried chicken from Safeway at 3 AM on a Saturday, (whilst I'm watching YouTube) is awesome, too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2018)

This is to good. Weird I come across this and fried chicken on this thread at the same time too.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 18, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> first: theres a post limit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYONE at the party knew about it


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 18, 2018)

Trump is doing a rally at the small airport I work at next week. 

Omg it’s going to be a logistical nightmare. 

The last president that  came to my town was FDR....

It’s gonna be neat though.  I’ve never seen a president in person before.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Trump is doing a rally at the small airport I work at next week.
> 
> Omg it’s going to be a logistical nightmare.
> 
> ...



Get near him and do a really bad fart. :3


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 18, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Trump is doing a rally at the small airport I work at next week.
> 
> Omg it’s going to be a logistical nightmare.
> 
> ...


Political visits backup major highways around here like nothing else.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Trump is doing a rally at the small airport I work at next week.
> 
> Omg it’s going to be a logistical nightmare.
> 
> ...


Pull his hair to see if it's a toupee. Also, offer him a banana and see what happens.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Nov 18, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Oh my fuck I GOT MY FIRST BADGE I'M GONNA CRY I'M SO HAPPY!!! Thank you sooo much to @WithMyBearHands for both the badge, the hard work, and everything else I love it soooo much ahhh! I'll post it when i get home


Aw shucks, yw, also terribly sorry about the lanyard.  I tried like hell to find a plain one, I even went to vape shops and none of them had what I was looking for so I had to go with the only one that wasn’t vehemently redneck or local sports rivalry :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pull his hair to see if it's a toupee. Also, offer him a banana and see what happens.


Don't do either unless you want to risk being shot by secret service. Personal experience; had a guy who was open carrying at a protest outside one of dumps rallies step off the sidewalk to get a cigarette from someone who offered one. White boy in a suit almost wasted his ass. They're protecting one of the most (rightfully) despised presidents in US history, so they're strung tighter than a drawn bowstring. If you play stupid games, be prepared to win leaden prizes. 

But a big banner that says "Go legally brain dead from choking on my entire ass!!!" Is by this point tasteful. 

That and don't get fired without a backup job.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2018)

Wait, you thought I was being serious?

LMAO.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 18, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wait, you thought I was being serious?
> 
> LMAO.



It's hard to be certain on the internet, and sometimes people take jokes under advisement. At that same rally, one of his fans ran out when his car passed, and had to be physically restrained. I've seen some impressively stupid things.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2018)

Um...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062552542297686016


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Nov 19, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I'm at my third highschool party and i'm all wet and all cold with tears running down my face because fucking Grady this asshole who is the reason I quit Bass Clarinet lied about wrecking his car with three of my friends in it so I started crying then they got here and started laughing because they were lying so I went away in the dark with my friend and cried and then I went to fix myself a drink and fucking THEY DROPPED IT OUT OF THE CAR and now i'm cold and wet and crying and I feel totally alone right now


If the car accident was anything like what happened to my employees’ friends last year, I don’t know how you stopped yourself from going apeshit and beating the ever loving Christ outta that jabroni in the first place.  This Grady kid sounds like the type of person who is peaking right now and will have absolutely nothing to show for it in ten years.  He’ll get his.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Nov 19, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Trump is doing a rally at the small airport I work at next week.
> 
> Omg it’s going to be a logistical nightmare.
> 
> ...


He held a rally in my city last month.  I wouldn’t sweat it.  They predicted like a 10,000 people turnout and they didn’t even fill half of the school auditorium when he actually got here lmaoooo

Some shitty Seuss sketch I did before I realized I had to work that day and wouldn’t be able to make it into a life size poster 


Spoiler


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 19, 2018)

Mornin fuzzbutts, and fluffass


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 19, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Mornin fuzzbutts, and fluffass


Good morning


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh shit it is morning 

I’ve been awake for nearly 24 hours


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 19, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pull his hair to see if it's a toupee. Also, offer him a banana and see what happens.


My boyfriend says deleting his twitter account will destroy one of his  Horcrouxes like in Harry Potter.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Nov 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My boyfriend says deleting his twitter account will destroy one of his  Horcrouxes like in Harry Potter.


No, It’s impossible to divide something from zero


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Good morning View attachment 47991


ermagerd the birb, yos


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 19, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ermagerd the birb, yos


















:3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Mornin fuzzbutts, and fluffass


Mornin'.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Aw shucks, yw, also terribly sorry about the lanyard.  I tried like hell to find a plain one, I even went to vape shops and none of them had what I was looking for so I had to go with the only one that wasn’t vehemently redneck or local sports rivalry :V


Its okay, I love owls


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 19, 2018)

I ate like, 9 pieces of fruit today.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 19, 2018)

I've finally found the perfect title for me.
Now watch me change it in about a week and forget about it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> :3


BIIIIIIRBBSSS!!!!


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> :3


Is it weird that it bothers me that they're all bobbing differently? Sync up your birbs, man!

Also, Hello!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 19, 2018)

gamermaid said:


> Sync up your birbs, man!


How's this?


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How's this?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 19, 2018)

The birb spam has commenced I see.

_hide the edibles_


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 19, 2018)

Bring out the edibles to ease some stress


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2018)

@Ian The Catbee : I still gotta get back to you on that art! Have also had some crazy times, here, and sounds like you have, as well. Sure hope things calm down. Me, I am not sure when they ever will...I feel like I gotta win the lottery, or something, to have enough, to pull up stakes, and have enough to get outta town. 

~

Well, the Predators Vs. Prey Thread is past 2,000 posts, and Would You Spank the Fury Above You? is close...so, that makes me proud. 

Also, seems slow, here...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 19, 2018)

I tried reviving this place before *shrug*


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Nov 19, 2018)

@Simo
Oh you haven't even heard half of it

Edit: If you wanna hear more of my life inbox me lmao


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 19, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> I tried reviving this place before *shrug*


LpW cOnsUmeD iTs SoUl
*cough*
I mean...
Strange, Isn’t it?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 20, 2018)

I started watching the new Sabrina show on Netflix. The story is good, but the editor should be flogged for gross overuse of postprocessing.

Obeyed the rule of thirds, but blurred/distorted the outer 2/3rds.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> How's this?


Is this LPW or Opeb Chat? :V


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Is this LPW or Opeb Chat? :V


This one is open chat, you can tell by its sanity level :V


----------



## TR273 (Nov 20, 2018)

Wait!

There is sanity?????


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Is this LPW or Opeb Chat? :V


I bring my birbs with me on all my travels


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 20, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Wait!
> 
> There is sanity?????


Yes, just a  small amount.

A very small fragile amount


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm doing a secret santa at work sometime in december, do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> This one is open chat, you can tell by its sanity level :V


Furries? Sanity? Oh, please. xD


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 20, 2018)

Are  any of you guys going to go see the new fantastic beasts movie?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 20, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Are  any of you guys going to go see the new fantastic beasts movie?


Yo


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I started watching the new Sabrina show on Netflix. The story is good, but the editor should be flogged for gross overuse of postprocessing.
> 
> Obeyed the rule of thirds, but blurred/distorted the outer 2/3rds.



(it didn't escape my notice that the season was set in Autumn but filmed in spring)

All of Zelda's 'praise Satans' made up for it though.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 20, 2018)

Hell is being in a grocery store close to a holiday.

May God have mercy on those poor employees that are stuck inside there.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 20, 2018)

Dammit, family put up the Christmas Tree while I was at work today.
They were _literally_ finishing it when I walked into the room. :c


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello?


----------



## Rystren (Nov 20, 2018)

Hollo


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 20, 2018)

!olleH


----------



## Rystren (Nov 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> !olleH


Guten tag


----------



## Furrykiiid420 (Nov 21, 2018)

Someone be my friend I’m New the the community


----------



## Asassinator (Nov 21, 2018)

Furrykiiid420 said:


> Someone be my friend I’m New the the community


Sure ^w^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2018)

I hope this kills me.

A dark matter hurricane is headed our way - Tech Explorist


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 21, 2018)

is it bird or lemon?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 21, 2018)

Furrykiiid420 said:


> Someone be my friend I’m New the the community


ok. *boops* welcome to open chat.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 21, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Dammit, family put up the Christmas Tree while I was at work today.
> They were _literally_ finishing it when I walked into the room. :c


oof.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I hope this kills me.
> 
> A dark matter hurricane is headed our way - Tech Explorist


The first paragraph was so promising.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 21, 2018)

So a NeoNazi just told me being a furry was a crime against humanity. I think the irony may have caused a rift in reality.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So a NeoNazi just told me being a furry was a crime against humanity. I think the irony may have caused a rift in reality.


Well I don't know about you, I at the very least aim to commit at least two crimes against humanity before breakfast. 

What nonsense.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 21, 2018)

gamermaid said:


> Well I don't know about you, I at the very least aim to commit at least two crimes against humanity before breakfast.
> 
> What nonsense.



Try being a fiction writer, half your time is spent thinking about what crimes against humanity you can commit against your characters. I usually have about 5 before noon.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 21, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Try being a fiction writer, half your time is spent thinking about what crimes against humanity you can commit against your characters. I usually have about 5 before noon.


I know! I'm pretty sure I'm on a few watch lists just from the shit I have to look up.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 21, 2018)

For all of those 'Murricans here on the forums. Let us now brush up on our holiday etiquette in anticipation of Thanksgiving tomorrow V:


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> For all of those 'Murricans here on the forums. Let us now brush up on our holiday etiquette in anticipation of Thanksgiving tomorrow V:


Oh god. All the wasted food make me want to cry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2018)

www.bbc.co.uk: 'Adult' furry erotica site hacked

Furries in the news again.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 21, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: 'Adult' furry erotica site hacked
> 
> Furries in the news again.


That's why I don't mess around with those sites.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 21, 2018)

gamermaid said:


> I know! I'm pretty sure I'm on a few watch lists just from the shit I have to look up.


*Laughs in Leftist*


----------



## Simo (Nov 21, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: 'Adult' furry erotica site hacked
> 
> Furries in the news again.



Why are such games always about boobs????? 

"Buxom Zebras"....boring!!!!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Why are such games always about boobs?????
> 
> "Buxom Zebras"....boring!!!!!


You are just upset at the lack of mention of paddles.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *Laughs in Leftist*


Ha. I didn't realize throw was a dick measuring contest. You so edgy, Mr. Bear. 



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You are just upset at the lack of mention of paddles.


Paddles are an important part of a complete h game.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Why are such games always about boobs?????
> 
> "Buxom Zebras"....boring!!!!!



Yeah, these games are really _weighted down_ by their shortage of creativity. :U


----------



## Simo (Nov 21, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Yeah, these games are really _weighted down_ by their shortage of creativity. :U



Eventually, though, sales will be _sagging_. :U


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 21, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Try being a fiction writer, half your time is spent thinking about what crimes against humanity you can commit against your characters. I usually have about 5 before noon.


You mean like what I've been doing during this November writing like a fiend? xD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 21, 2018)

To be fair, I also lookup detailed weapons information for deadend homebrew projects for tabletop wargames; including the wide variety of military explosives designed between 1900 and 2018. I'll make one of these games in whole one day, I so swear it!

Then there is my fascination with tanks and firearms, and the general military history of WWII.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> To be fair, I also lookup detailed weapons information for deadend homebrew projects for tabletop wargames; including the wide variety of military explosives designed between 1900 and 2018. I'll make one of these games in whole one day, I so swear it!
> 
> Then there is my fascination with tanks and firearms, and the general military history of WWII.


Awesome. Though I'm not sure they'd be too concerned about the WWII fascination.

They probably just think I'm a serial killer.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 21, 2018)

This thread currently has more activity than last post wins


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 21, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> This thread currently has more activity than last post wins


That’s the first time in millennia to happen :V


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 21, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> This thread currently has more activity than last post wins


I find this impressive considering on another site I frequent there is a "War for the Win" raging on in it. Needless to say it has a LOT of activity.


----------



## Loffi (Nov 21, 2018)

I hope everyone has a blessed Thanksgiving


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Nov 22, 2018)

gamermaid said:


> on a few watch lists


"can you chemically decompose a human into a bomb?"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. If you don't celebrate it, that's alright. Have a great Thursday anyway.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas in Thanksgiving _(Y)



_


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 22, 2018)

Eh, from this chaos I'm much preferring the nothing that's going on over here today. Nice and quiet, and chilly too.

Actually, on celebrations they turned the Christmas lights on in town center the other day and I got a stunning view of the fireworks from the train. The line I came back on is on an embankment, so you can see over the buildings and nothing is blocking you. Wish I had my camera with me.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy thanksgiving, the holiday where you can witness the same people sharing dinner, tearing eachother apart for a blender within the same 48 hours :v


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 22, 2018)

Fuck colonizer bullshit, but I'll take the excuse to eat a lot of food. Pray for my waistline if you have a god, and merry christmas!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 22, 2018)

I haven't slept right since visiting that holocaust museum. I am coffee and emotions incarnate.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 23, 2018)

This is my favourite thing I've seen in such a long time.






(Source: https://twitter.com/plooper14/status/1066004184389091329/photo/1 )

Smash Bros and a bunch of nostalgic childhood (as well as some not-so-nostalgic, more recently created) cartoon characters combined.

Desktop wallpaper confirmed.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 23, 2018)

Lcs said:


> This is my favourite thing I've seen in such a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samurai Jack was one of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 23, 2018)

Lcs said:


> This is my favourite thing I've seen in such a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 23, 2018)

My coworker just got punched for being rude back to a beligerant customer. Said customer is probably going to jail. I just LOVE retail.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 23, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> My coworker just got punched for being rude back to a beligerant customer. Said customer is probably going to jail.


Part of why I avoided jobs with customer interaction as a first job. Some people just see employees as punching bags or vent booths and I despise that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2018)

Finally got a new car today, rather happy about that.

Cars aren't just a sense of independence or freedom, but opportunity, and for me, that means a good job.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2018)

Lcs said:


> This is my favourite thing I've seen in such a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAHHHHHH! OH MY GOD!

Marry me, Lcs. I just got hit in the heart with a trainload of nostalgia. <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 25, 2018)

This is fucked.

https://canoe.com/news/world/who-wh...d-25/wcm/6b914f2c-9762-4a72-bf49-06d9f1153edb


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is fucked.
> 
> https://canoe.com/news/world/who-wh...d-25/wcm/6b914f2c-9762-4a72-bf49-06d9f1153edb


What the actual fuck, dude. I am eating here! :V

I don't need to read stupid shit going on with stupid people. :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 25, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is fucked.
> 
> https://canoe.com/news/world/who-wh...d-25/wcm/6b914f2c-9762-4a72-bf49-06d9f1153edb


Someone needs a psychiatrist.


----------



## Aznig (Nov 25, 2018)

Someone in here has me blocked lol. What’s everyone commenting on?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 25, 2018)

Aznig said:


> Someone in here has me blocked lol. What’s everyone commenting on?


An article someone posted:


Spoiler



https://canoe.com/news/world/who-wh...d-25/wcm/6b914f2c-9762-4a72-bf49-06d9f1153edb


----------



## Aznig (Nov 25, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> An article someone posted:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ah thank you!

Edit: dear god what is humanity anymore lmfao


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 25, 2018)

Aznig said:


> Ah thank you!
> 
> Edit: dear god what is humanity anymore lmfao


Not animals, that's for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 25, 2018)

Finally get a little bit of my smile back with this new car and I already find myself worrying about whether I've bought a lemon or not. Just the sort of thing to screw with your mental health and wallet.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2018)

Well, assessment passed, interview done. Now I just wait and see if I get an email telling me I've got a job. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Finally get a little bit of my smile back with this new car and I already find myself worrying about whether I've bought a lemon or not. Just the sort of thing to screw with your mental health and wallet.


If it is a lemon, hopefully it's in ways that can be managed.


MetroFox2 said:


> Well, assessment passed, interview done. Now I just wait and see if I get an email telling me I've got a job. Fingers crossed.


Fingers cross seems to make an "X". I'll give a thumbs up instead. <:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> If it is a lemon, hopefully it's in ways that can be managed.



Took it to the dealership and got it checked out, all is well (I hope.)

I always find it nerve wrecking buying a used car.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2018)

I told somebody I didn't really enjoy video games, 
so they sent me a 2.5 hour long youtube video fan-fiction about a video game, because they think that will somehow 'fix' me and spark an interest. 

...*2.5* *hours*.


----------



## Simo (Nov 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I told somebody I didn't really enjoy video games,
> so they sent me a 2.5 hour long youtube video fan-fiction about a video game, because they think that will somehow 'fix' me and spark an interest.
> 
> ...*2.5* *hours*.



That's funny! I can't say I am really into them either, but I have gotten by with the passing suggestions of playing 'toony' games like Bendy, and Cuphead. 

Also, I have never watched a 2.5 you tube video...on anything : P


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> That's funny! I can't say I am really into them either, but I have gotten by with the passing suggestions of playing 'toony' games like Bendy, and Cuphead.
> 
> Also, I have never watched a 2.5 you tube video...on anything : P


I watched a two hour video on how to do a motorcycle repair, which was more like five hours because I had to keep pausing the video to do the repair and lost my connection several times. 

Repair videos aside, Youtube can be very tedious at times, though the comment sections can be hilarious.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 26, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Well, assessment passed, interview done. Now I just wait and see if I get an email telling me I've got a job. Fingers crossed.


Good luck man o/



Fallowfox said:


> I told somebody I didn't really enjoy video games,
> so they sent me a 2.5 hour long youtube video fan-fiction about a video game, because they think that will somehow 'fix' me and spark an interest.
> 
> ...*2.5* *hours*.


....
Did you watch it? owo


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 26, 2018)

Greetings... from another dimension. I have come to haunt all of you for all of eternity, MWAHAHAHAHA *coughs*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I told somebody I didn't really enjoy video games,
> so they sent me a 2.5 hour long youtube video fan-fiction about a video game, because they think that will somehow 'fix' me and spark an interest.
> 
> ...*2.5* *hours*.


I regularly watch or listen to long content on youtube, but dear god. Are the *trying* to put you off of games?


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I regularly watch or listen to long content on youtube, but dear god. Are the *trying* to put you off of games?


That was secretly their plan all along!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 27, 2018)

Back to reality today.. alas, another holiday is over with.

I'm *so glad* that the air has finally cleared out - here at home, in Northern California. As San Francisco (and the Bay Area in general) - had been choking under these thick plumes of hazy smoke (from the Northern County fires that were burning), over the past two weeks. But, all the fires are now out - (and the rain we got this week) has finally cleared all this bad air out, and we can now breath non-smoky air.. which is a huge relief.

Bad City Air :





Relief :


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 27, 2018)

Kek.


----------



## Sky-DRGNr (Nov 27, 2018)

Is anybody here?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 27, 2018)

Sky-DRGNr said:


> Is anybody here?







I am


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 27, 2018)

Barely awake, but ya.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> ....
> Did you watch it? owo


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


>


I've been binging the flying circus since I saw it was on netflix. 

My Mom bought a shock collar for our dogs. I told her if she didn't return it, she'd findfind its price on her desk and it would be "decomissioned". Started looking at training programs that don't use the bloody things, because our dogs need to bark less.


----------



## Synthie (Nov 27, 2018)

anyfur here? synthu kinda lonely...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2018)

Sad to hear about spongebob's creator dying. :c


----------



## Aznig (Nov 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Sad to hear about spongebob's creator dying. :c



Right?! I was so shocked to hear it. So many really cool people passing away recently. At least his memory will live on through his success.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2018)

That moment when you bloody forget to take up a bread from the freezer, and you had plans for making lunch..


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Nov 28, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> ...*2.5* *hours*.


The Game Theorists did a 9 hour charity stream and i watched i think the last 4ish hours of it? while live though 



Mr. Fox said:


> whether I've bought a lemon


if its a lemon, dont be sour, unexpected results are the sugar of life and thats what makes it sweet


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2018)

Well, if it turns out to be a lemon I can always make a combustible enough to burn house down. :V

This message approved by Cave Johnson.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2018)

According to Forbes Apple shares are now down 20% this month.

This makes me very happy.


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I watched a two hour video on how to do a motorcycle repair, which was more like five hours because I had to keep pausing the video to do the repair and lost my connection several times.
> 
> Repair videos aside, Youtube can be very tedious at times, though the comment sections can be hilarious.



Ah, I did watch one on how to repair a kitchen sink, removing the basket and main drain pipe, and replacing it, while the landlord was in the hospital. Was not too long, but did pause a lot, but had good success!

Mainly, though, I use it for music, especially live clips of bands, especially older footage that I never knew existed, as well as old TV ads, cartoons, cute animal videos and such. I can't say I have ever watched a You Tube 'star' or commentator. My housemate watches Dice Tower Board Game reviews and so I see those sometimes, and I know who Tom Vasel is, but that's as close as it gets. : P


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 28, 2018)

My latest youtube discovery has been this guy.  I love the art style and the soundtrack is pretty entertaining too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> According to Forbes Apple shares are now down 20% this month.
> 
> This makes me very happy.


No entity or entities be it government, individual(s) or company should have nor deserve too much power. Apple taking a 20% hit is just a start.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> No entity or entities be it government, individual(s) or company should have nor deserve too much power.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 28, 2018)

I found one of Simo's baby pictures


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found one of Simo's baby pictures


AAAAHHHH OHMIGOD OHMIGOD OHMIGOD!

Quick, cuddle it before it explodes. :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Barely awake, but ya.


Yes, you managed to write "barley" wrong. :V


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 29, 2018)

Coffee is a really great beverage, just about any time of the day. I'm so glad it exists, as it really pulls ya' through sometimes.


----------



## Simo (Nov 29, 2018)

Feeling kinda alone and depressed today. The holiday season is hard for me. And it's just starting...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Feeling kinda alone and depressed today. The holiday season is hard for me. And it's just starting...


My family doesn't celebrate Xmas, so that's one way of escaping it.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 29, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> My family doesn't celebrate Xmas


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 29, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> My family doesn't celebrate Xmas, so that's one way of escaping it.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Blasphemy!


HERETIC SPOTTED! FIRE THE ORBITAL ANTI-HERETIC PLANET DESTROYER!


----------



## Loffi (Nov 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Feeling kinda alone and depressed today. The holiday season is hard for me. And it's just starting...



Just know you're not alone and it will be over soon.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Feeling kinda alone and depressed today. The holiday season is hard for me. And it's just starting...


My holiday season is quite quiet too.
Well if you need someone to talk to, hit me up anytime.


----------



## Simo (Nov 30, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> My holiday season is quite quiet too.
> Well if you need someone to talk to, hit me up anytime.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 30, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Coffee is a really great beverage, just about any time of the day. I'm so glad it exists, as it really pulls ya' through sometimes.


Ohhh, how could I forget - a soft, tangy tasty donut - (filled with vanilla creme) is also a great thing.. (with said coffee) ☺ :


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 30, 2018)

*yawns* Good morning everyfur, in my town we got like a foot of snow, IN A DAY!!!! Ugh.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Feeling kinda alone and depressed today. The holiday season is hard for me. And it's just starting...


I’m sorry to hear that friend. You always have us to talk to though.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Nov 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I’m sorry to hear that friend. You always have us to talk to though.


true, very true.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2018)

Erghg I'm forgetting everything I need to do today.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 30, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Coffee is a really great beverage, just about any time of the day. I'm so glad it exists, as it really pulls ya' through sometimes.


I see that you like your coffee so strong that it resist gravity


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 30, 2018)

_-Hyperventilation slowly intensifies as the minutes inch towards being December again.-_


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 30, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> _-Hyperventilation slowly intensifies as the minutes inch towards being Deercember again.-_


Are we fellow cervines exempt from the Christmas wrath?
(Oh, and ftfy lol)


----------



## Simo (Nov 30, 2018)

Ah, that's right! It's gonna be Deercember in just 6 hours, here, EST...

*looks for Grinch outfit*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, that's right! It's gonna be Deercember in just 6 hours, here, EST...
> 
> *looks for Grinch outfit*


Forgot about that too, Now I have two things to hide from :V
*runs for the thicket*
Shameless Bambi Reference


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Are we fellow cervines exempt from the Christmas wrath?
> (Oh, and ftfy lol)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh God, this is why fursuits shouldn't be mass produced, Disney...




We are coming for you.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 1, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


I prefer this;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Oh God, this is why fursuits shouldn't be mass produced, Disney...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh deer.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 1, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Oh God, this is why fursuits shouldn't be mass produced, Disney...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OДO;

no please, anything but my lawn!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2018)

When you find that good furry bait.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> OДO;
> 
> no please, anything but my lawn!


_-chewing away like Locusts-_


----------



## Clippit (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm-... not entirely sure of how I'll be spending this holiday season, but it should be either alone or with some friends, or hopefully anywhere away from my family ... it saddens me it has to be this way considering what christmas is meant to represent, but whatever, forget them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2018)

Lookie what I found! It's quite accurate dontcha think? Although I do question the accuracy of the weird fetishes area.


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>



Huh...in this context the Grinch is actually a furry!

I wonder how many Grinch fursonas are out there...


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 1, 2018)

uh


----------



## Synthie (Dec 1, 2018)

henlo frens ^_^


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I did watch one on how to repair a kitchen sink, removing the basket and main drain pipe, and replacing it, while the landlord was in the hospital. Was not too long, but did pause a lot, but had good success!
> 
> Mainly, though, I use it for music, especially live clips of bands, especially older footage that I never knew existed, as well as old TV ads, cartoons, cute animal videos and such. I can't say I have ever watched a You Tube 'star' or commentator. My housemate watches Dice Tower Board Game reviews and so I see those sometimes, and I know who Tom Vasel is, but that's as close as it gets. : P


I watch a lot of repair videos, especially for computer and automotive repairs. Kudos on the sink repair, though I would be too scared to attempt that with my landlord. I watch some music videos on Youtube just to see my favorite artists perform and what the fuss is about with others.


----------



## Clippit (Dec 1, 2018)

-knock knock
-who's there?
-a mirror!
-I am lonely...


----------



## Synthie (Dec 1, 2018)

hi there ^_^


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh wow, I was just looking through Serebii looking for some ideas on what to catch playing through Pokemon Crystal and just saw this GS Arcanine sprite for the first time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That's pretty great :u
Edit: Heck, so is the other one :u


----------



## Clippit (Dec 1, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi there ^_^


Hello. .w.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 1, 2018)

nice to meet you Clippit ^_^  im Synthie *wags tail happily*


----------



## Clippit (Dec 1, 2018)

o- oh, hey Synthie, nice to meet you too :'3/


----------



## Synthie (Dec 1, 2018)

don be shy fren ^_^   im a very nice boi XP


----------



## Clippit (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah, sorry, I tend to be quite shy meeting new people. .w.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2018)

Saw something rather hilarious the other day. There is this lake I go to, a large man made one and I saw this person up on a picnic table dancing his ass off. I was thinking damn, he must be listening to some good tunes or he's a little...slow, if you catch my drift. What made it even more funny is when I looked back he was still dancing, backwards. Really made me smile, which is not easy for me these days.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Dec 1, 2018)

So I'm just existing here...


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 2, 2018)

Lcs said:


> This is my favourite thing I've seen in such a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cartoon Smashwork


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi FA.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2018)

You know.... I really do hate where I live. You see, where I live is situated near a corner and my car has to live out on the road near said corner. Usually that wouldn't bother me but since people seem to take that corner like it's Tokyo fucking drift I'm always in perpetual fear that my car will end up as an accordion like my brother's Mercedes did on that same corner.

Geez, I can't wait.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2018)

Afternoon, fuzzbutts. How y'all doing?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 2, 2018)

Greasy bowls after a meal are hard to clean..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2018)

After hearing about people sticking needles in strawberries I'm not sure I feel comfortable eating the ones I have.


----------



## modfox (Dec 2, 2018)

lol


----------



## Tyno (Dec 2, 2018)

modfox said:


> lol


lil?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 2, 2018)

hi floofy frens! hows it going? ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Dec 2, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi floofy frens! hows it going? ^_^


Trying to talk in somewhere other than lpw


----------



## Synthie (Dec 2, 2018)

huh? whats lpw?


----------



## Simo (Dec 2, 2018)

Clippit said:


> I'm-... not entirely sure of how I'll be spending this holiday season, but it should be either alone or with some friends, or hopefully anywhere away from my family ... it saddens me it has to be this way considering what christmas is meant to represent, but whatever, forget them.



Ah, I go through this same ordeal...generally, there's some friends still in town, that have not left to visit their families, though, there's been years I've just gone down to The local Tavern at Christmas, to see if anyone I know might be there, and just see who I run into. Sometimes, I have had good holidays just by running into random acquaintances I have not seen in a while, and we'll end up hanging out, and making the best of things. And at points, I have even had nice conversations with random people I just happen to be sitting next to, as Baltimore tends to be that sort of city.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> huh? whats lpw?


Last Post Wins. It's in the forum games section.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 2, 2018)

I vote for open chat to be renamed to "only cat".

:'3


----------



## Synthie (Dec 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Last Post Wins. It's in the forum games section.


 oh ok thamks fren


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2018)

Erghggh I hate sundays. They're so close to mondays.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi i'm back from the dead... well not really dead more I managed to finally recover after life threw me under _ALL _the buses!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 2, 2018)

also I recently got back into making youtube videos. Trying to recover my life.





Anyways hopefully i'll stick around here some more. It was fun coming here.. I kinda missed it.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 2, 2018)

hi there fren


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi there fren


*boops*

Mr. Boop, eh. Get booped. :3


----------



## Synthie (Dec 2, 2018)

*is booped* XP


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Hi i'm back from the dead... well not really dead more I managed to finally recover after life threw me under _ALL _the buses!



Hey batto, haven't seen you around in a while. Good to see you back and hear that you've recovered from the public menace known as buses.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2018)

*THEY'RE BACK! OH GOD THEY'RE BACK! SOMEONE STOP THESE MAD MEN!





*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 3, 2018)

I love Sundays.. and late night Sundays are especially great; as it's one of the most quiet times of the week.. and a good time to get a little peace and quiet.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 3, 2018)

Morning everyfur


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2018)

Afternoon to ya.

'sup?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> *THEY'RE BACK! OH GOD THEY'RE BACK! SOMEONE STOP THESE MAD MEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to be that guy, but John Tron is an unrepentant bigot, who's been trying to let the backlash from actively espousing alt-right viewpoints die down. He not only believes in the "great replacement" myth, but continued after going AWOL to retweet posts from known alt-right figureheads. 

I'm willing to give people a second chance, but that isn't what Jon is looking for; he's hoping people had forgotten the entire debacle. Rather than change his politics, he's banked on the hopes we had forgotten.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2018)

In other youtube news, the richest youtuber of all is a 7 year old boy, who reviews toys and earns $22m a year. 

www.bbc.co.uk: The seven-year-old making $22m on YouTube


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 3, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> In other youtube news, the richest youtuber of all is a 7 year old boy, who reviews toys and earns $22m a year.
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk: The seven-year-old making $22m on YouTube


I need to start a YouTube channel....

Then again, I'd probably get demonatized for saying something pro-LGBTQIA, or for using communist memes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I need to start a YouTube channel....
> 
> Then again, I'd probably get demonatized for saying something pro-LGBTQIA, or for using communist memes.



Correction. You need to have a 7 year old. Apparently they're gold mines.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 3, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Correction. You need to have a 7 year old. Apparently they're gold mines.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 3, 2018)

hey frens!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey peeps


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 3, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I hate to be that guy, but John Tron is an unrepentant bigot, who's been trying to let the backlash from actively espousing alt-right viewpoints die down. He not only believes in the "great replacement" myth, but continued after going AWOL to retweet posts from known alt-right figureheads.
> 
> I'm willing to give people a second chance, but that isn't what Jon is looking for; he's hoping people had forgotten the entire debacle. Rather than change his politics, he's banked on the hopes we had forgotten.


No, I haven't forgotten, but I don't care about his political views either. What he believes in has no bearing on my life. What I do care about is his ability to entertain and that's what interests me.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 3, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, I haven't forgotten, but I don't care about his political views either. What he believes in has no bearing on my life. What I do care about is his ability to entertain and that's what interests me.



I'd encourage you to spend your dollar vote better.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 3, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'd encourage you to spend your dollar vote better.


When or if JonTron ever ends up in a position where he is a political leader or representative of some party and then starts spouting Nazism, then I'd be concerned. But until that day comes as long as he doesn't fail to produce content I enjoy I honestly don't care what his beliefs are.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 4, 2018)

I was bored;


play.howstuffworks.com: What Would Your 1776 Job Be?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 4, 2018)

San Francisco has got a new LEGO set of the city.. (just in time for Christmas).. aww.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey guys, I need a hug


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 4, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Hey guys, I need a hug


That's $12.99 plus tax


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's $12.99 plus tax


I can't even afford candles for my spells how the fuck am i gonna afford that??


----------



## Synthie (Dec 4, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Hey guys, I need a hug


I give you a hug fren! *cuddles* <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 4, 2018)

@Kazoo (Synthie) Do you post in any other threads apart from this one?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 4, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @Kazoo (Synthie) Do you post in any other threads apart from this one?


not really..  I don't know where else to post anything.. I just enjoy random chat


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 4, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Hey guys, I need a hug


*Hugs*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> not really..  I don't know where else to post anything.. I just enjoy random chat


The best kind of chat imo


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi openchat. It's been a while


----------



## Synthie (Dec 4, 2018)

hi there ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2018)

Hellu there, Open Chat. Been a while since last time.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 4, 2018)

*checks open chat sees "discussion" about a person's political views.* :I Oh yeah that's why I left this place behind.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 4, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *checks open chat sees "discussion" about a person's political views.* :I Oh yeah that's why I left this place behind.


To be fair, it remained fairly civil.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe I'm allowed to throw some Kéké gif here too?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 4, 2018)

Boys and girls it's nighty night time, Happy J the clown has a nursery rhyme, it's about, the boogie woogie man, keep your light on as long as ya can.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 4, 2018)

Lcs said:


> This is my favourite thing I've seen in such a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, chowder, samurai jack, the Marvelous misadventures of flapjack. Jesus that's a trip down memory lane.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 4, 2018)

Who here knows what a Juggalo is? I know what it is, do you????


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 4, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Who here knows what a Juggalo is? I know what it is, do you????


Do you know de wae?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 4, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Do you know de wae?


I do know dae wae bruddah *clicks tongue*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 4, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey frens!


WAZZUP bro!


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 4, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Who here knows what a Juggalo is? I know what it is, do you????




Was supposed to see them in Calgary a couple months ago, but they canceled last minute...Something to do with J walking off stage in Vancouver or something idk

Too bad, was looking forward to a Faygo shower


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 4, 2018)

Well now.

news.avclub.com: Violent J went to a furry convention in an ICP fursuit


----------



## Synthie (Dec 4, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> WAZZUP bro!


Hi there ^_^ how's it going?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 4, 2018)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bq0qqaQF82l/
Furry Gang, Furry Gang, Furry Gang!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 4, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bq0qqaQF82l/
> Furry Gang, Furry Gang, Furry Gang!


Spend Ten grand on a new fursuit
My fursona love do cocaine, ooh
I fuck a sub, I forgot their name
I can't buy a sub no wedding ring
Rather go and buy commissions.

Furry gang, Furry gang, Furry gang!

[edit]: Yes, I hate myself for this.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> candles for my spells


this made me think of a weird shit... like what came to mind when i saw this was 
"*drinks wax, dissolves in stomach and shits out candle sticks*" 
like... why? also selecting the between quotes thing to see it... 



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I was bored


i got blacksmith


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 5, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bq0qqaQF82l/
> Furry Gang, Furry Gang, Furry Gang!


I like the one where his daughter was roasting him. But clearly he's a Nos Hyena fan.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2018)

Morning, you butts.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 5, 2018)

My supper becons, in a jiff; (I can't wait).


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 5, 2018)

BOOGIE WOOGIE WOOGIE!!!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning, you butts.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


>


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 5, 2018)

Sup, remember me? Probably not. Yo it’s me ya boi WolfoxeCrevan I died but I’m back


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 5, 2018)

Also I forgot who drew my PFP please if ur the person who drew me tell me so I can credit you lmao


----------



## Simo (Dec 5, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Sup, remember me? Probably not. Yo it’s me ya boi WolfoxeCrevan I died but I’m back



Yep I remember! Welcome back!


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yep I remember! Welcome back!


Yey skunk remembers me lol


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 5, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> this made me think of a weird shit... like what came to mind when i saw this was
> "*drinks wax, dissolves in stomach and shits out candle sticks*"
> like... why? also selecting the between quotes thing to see it...
> 
> ...


Oh i'm wiccan so I do spells/rituals yeet


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 5, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Sup, remember me? Probably not. Yo it’s me ya boi WolfoxeCrevan I died but I’m back


*hugs tightly*
CREVAN MY BOY


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 5, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> *hugs tightly*
> CREVAN MY BOY


sUp ma dude


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 5, 2018)

Why is this like the least active thread


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 5, 2018)

I finally found a living radical leftist stereotype on facebook. I've lost so many brain cells debating them today. I've dealt with tankies less stupid.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 5, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I finally found a living radical leftist stereotype on facebook. I've lost so many brain cells debating them today. I've dealt with tankies less stupid.


What are tankies?
:?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> What are tankies?
> :?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 5, 2018)

So satisfying.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 6, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


"did nothing wrong"

Oh, it's _*that*_ kind of stuff... looks and sounds like a faithful recreation of right wing memes except with a different skin.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 6, 2018)

So the dipshit I've been arguing me with cursed me in the name of the Greek God Nyx. I have begun trolling them using their own theology and religous canon.


----------



## Dongding (Dec 6, 2018)

kül


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 6, 2018)

I've dropped out after beind told there was a special place in the underworld for me, and posting this song in response;






That troll was worth their stupidity.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 6, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So the dipshit I've been arguing me with cursed me in the name of the Greek God Nyx. I have begun trolling them using their own theology and religous canon.


They don't seem like people you could get through to. Do you have success in debating these people? Things devolving to trolling doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 6, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Yey skunk remembers me lol


So do I, welcome back bro.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 6, 2018)

RIGHT HERE IN *HELL *AT THE HAPPY HOTEL~~~


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 6, 2018)

Why is this page so inactive jeez
QUICK!! CONVERSATION TOPIC!!
What are you hoping to do for the holidays?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 6, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Why is this page so inactive jeez
> QUICK!! CONVERSATION TOPIC!!
> What are you hoping to do for the holidays?


Work....TwT


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 6, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Work....TwT


I said HOPING T-T


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 6, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> I said HOPING T-T


You've never desperately needed time-and-a-half.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 6, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You've never desperately needed time-and-a-half.


=~=


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 6, 2018)

This guy made an amusement park for all his birds


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 6, 2018)

This birb expresses enjoyment of said amusement park.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This birb expresses enjoyment of said amusement park.


That bird seems to have a malfunction.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 6, 2018)

Birb.exe has stopped responding.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Birb.exe has stopped responding.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 7, 2018)

It's views like this, why I love big city living.. (but, I gotta wonder).. is it worth the $ 2-Million price tag, (that they're asking for it) ? Is this a "cosmo" and "trendy" pad, for yuppie hot shots ? Or.. just another overpriced "pigeon hole" for Big City folks, (with nowhere else to go) ?

Hmmmm...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2018)

City living, ew.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 7, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> sUp ma dude


aaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's views like this, why I love big city living.. (but, I gotta wonder).. is it worth the $ 2-Million price tag, (that they're asking for it) ? Is this a "cosmo" and "trendy" pad, for yuppie hot shots ? Or.. just another overpriced "pigeon hole" for Big City folks, (with nowhere else to go) ?
> 
> Hmmmm...


Unless you have the money to spend on it and actually like living there I would advise against it. 

If you can't afford it don't buy it. No need to have a large debt looming over your head that was unnecessary to begin with.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 7, 2018)

Henlo frens! *wags tail* ^_^


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 7, 2018)

Has anyone figured out who orchestrated that Doge invasion from a while back?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 7, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Henlo frens! *wags tail* ^_^


Hey fren, howl are you doing?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 7, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Has anyone figured out who orchestrated that Doge invasion from a while back?


?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Unless you have the money to spend on it and actually like living there I would advise against it.
> 
> If you can't afford it don't buy it. No need to have a large debt looming over your head that was unnecessary to begin with.


Yep, that's true.. we were just thinking about it, but - nothing serious though.. as "rent control" in the Bay Area is very hard to give up; and so - we're not moving until we're definitely sure. ☺



VileTypos said:


> Has anyone figured out who orchestrated that Doge invasion from a while back?


 No. Enlighten us as to what you mean?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 7, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Hey fren, howl are you doing?


im pawfect thanks fren


----------



## Synthie (Dec 7, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Has anyone figured out who orchestrated that Doge invasion from a while back?


there was a doge invasion?? how was I not aware of this?

by that im assuming you mean this:


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 7, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ?





Connor J. Coyote said:


> No. Enlighten us as to what you mean?





Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> there was a doge invasion?? how was I not aware of this?
> 
> by that im assuming you mean this:


Gather ‘round children, papa franku- I mean Crevan’s got a story to tell.
A while back- a few months ago maybe about a year idk, a few accounts named “Doge” “Doge2” and “Doge3” joined the forums. It was funny for a while, then things got out of hand.
A new enemy arrived.
“SparkleDoge” appeared, and along with them, about twenty more.
This was the point when people started getting upset. We begged the mods to help but, as I’m sure you know, FA doesn’t care about it’s forums and therefor no longer employs mods.
This shit forum lost any and all meaning and became a dumpster fire for 48 hours while SparkleDoges multiplied, GoldDoge reigned supreme, CamoDoge, SniperDoge, and TacticalDoge roleplayed as soldiers, and everyone else was in an absolute panic as more and more doges appeared. This was about the time when @WolfyAmbassador joined the forums.
Things got serious, everyone was mad and then all of a sudden- *poof*
All the Doge accounts and their messages were gone. All that’s left are a few posts mentioning and quoting them.

EDIT: oh holy shit it was over a year ago


----------



## Synthie (Dec 7, 2018)

wow..  I didn't realise it was that serious...  kinda gives doges a bad name unfortunately..


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 8, 2018)

Sounds pretty enjoyable actually :u


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 8, 2018)

So I placed Silver in Overwatch despite losing 8 of my placement games.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 8, 2018)

Just got an ad on Youtube asking if I've heard of Youtube.


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 8, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Just got an add on Youtube asking if I've heard of Youtube.



I hope you told them you'd never heard of it.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 8, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I hope you told them you'd never heard of it.


Damn Ghey, I did.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 8, 2018)

hi everyfur! anyone want snuggles or boops?


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 8, 2018)

hmm?


----------



## FlannelFox (Dec 8, 2018)

I keep leaving and coming back to this site and it's shocking. I was here in 2016 when MEDS made this thread and now it's stickied with 2500 pages


----------



## Synthie (Dec 8, 2018)

hellooooo? free boops, mlems and snuggles here!


----------



## FlannelFox (Dec 8, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hellooooo? free boops, mlems and snuggles here!


What the literal frick is a mlem?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 8, 2018)

you don't know what a mlem is fren?? well its one of these


----------



## FlannelFox (Dec 8, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> you don't know what a mlem is fren?? well its one of these


Right of course, how silly of me.
Hold on, be right back, gotta go bathe in this sour apple spray real quick..


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 8, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hellooooo? free boops, mlems and snuggles here!


I'll have a boop


----------



## Synthie (Dec 8, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I'll have a boop


*boops* ^_^  there you go fren


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 8, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hellooooo? free boops, mlems and snuggles here!


yes and yes. I'll take both.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 8, 2018)

My college dorm members are doing donuts in the parking lot and I can almost smell the rubber from in my room.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 8, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lol.


Poor kid looks terrified


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 8, 2018)

Scarred for life.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 8, 2018)

Are we still talking about shoobs? I'm taking him to see Santa tomorrow.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2018)

Im alive!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My college dorm members are doing donuts in the parking lot and I can almost smell the rubber from in my room.


Is it bad that I like this?


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 8, 2018)

biscuitfister said:


> Im alive!


Biscuit! You probably dont remember me, but I remember you, hai!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 8, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Is it bad that I like this?


Not really. I was laughing and shaking my head at the same time.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 8, 2018)

biscuitfister said:


> Im alive!



All the old members seem to be coming out of hiding now lol. Welcome back


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Biscuit! You probably dont remember me, but I remember you, hai!


It has been a very long time since I've been on here x3 
but its good to see you bud ^-^


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> All the old members seem to be coming out of hiding now lol. Welcome back


Whats up man ^-^
I came back to see an old commission x3 
figured I'd drop by and say hello to everyone x3


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 8, 2018)

biscuitfister said:


> It has been a very long time since I've been on here x3
> but its good to see you bud ^-^


Same here. Just got back last week. It's good to see a someone I recognize x3 Wekcome back


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 8, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> All the old members seem to be coming out of hiding now lol. Welcome back


Are you calling me old, Fawn!?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 8, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Are you calling me old, Fawn!?


In forum terms, yes. 
Let’s go ahead and get you the forum senior discount :V


----------



## Clippit (Dec 8, 2018)

I uhmm... well-... ... uuhhh... ... .w.


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 8, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> In forum terms, yes.
> Let’s go ahead and get you the forum senior discount :V


Do you even know how to walk yet? 



biscuitfister said:


> Whats up man ^-^
> I came back to see an old commission x3
> figured I'd drop by and say hello to everyone x3


How have you been? :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 8, 2018)

biscuitfister said:


> Whats up man ^-^
> I came back to see an old commission x3
> figured I'd drop by and say hello to everyone x3


Why hello for the future! 
Hope you have a nice visit 
Edit: I’m doing pretty good, hbu?


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2018)

man I wonder how long it would take for me to get banned if I started shit posting xD
I remember before I fell off this place that it didnt take more then being a non liberal to get you banned xD


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 8, 2018)

biscuitfister said:


> man I wonder how long it would take for me to get banned if I started shit posting xD
> I remember before I fell off this place that it didnt take more then being a non liberal to get you banned xD


I challenge you to find out


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> I challenge you to find out


too easy



build the wall


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 8, 2018)

biscuitfister said:


> man I wonder how long it would take for me to get banned if I started shit posting xD
> I remember before I fell off this place that it didnt take more then being a non liberal to get you banned xD


You have not heard of lpw yet! It’s the Wild West when it comes to shitposting!

I do think the politics have calmed down a bit though, thankfully


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 8, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I do think the politics have calmed down a bit though, thankfully


I can fix that


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> You have not heard of lpw yet! It’s the Wild West when it comes to shitposting!
> 
> I do think the politics have calmed down a bit though, thankfully


lpw?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can fix that


Don’t make me ask you to divide 0 again!


biscuitfister said:


> lpw?


Last post wins.


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 8, 2018)

biscuitfister said:


> lpw?


Last post wins. I had no idea what it meant either XD We're both some old doggies


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 8, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> divide 0


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2018)

well let me slam this whiskey and get to work xD


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 8, 2018)

biscuitfister said:


> well let me slam this whiskey and get to work xD


Oh no.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


_Crisis averted. :V_


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello everybody! I don't know what to post about. 

I'm watching "Ghost Adventure" and I'm struggling to stay awake for the new episode. Ugh, I wish I have a DVR to record the show so I don't have to stay up late to watch if I'm tired. This is why I'm online trying to pass the time and to keep me awake long enough.


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello, I'm bored as heck right now at this hour of the night.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> Hello, I'm bored as heck right now at this hour of the night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49530


I imagine that being said in a demonic voice.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 9, 2018)

Our supper beckons us, in a few minutes.. and I'm so hungry, I can't wait..


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2018)

Stadt said:


> Are we still talking about shoobs? I'm taking him to see Santa tomorrow. View attachment 49529


omg!??! you have a shibe!?!? you so lucky fren!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> yes and yes. I'll take both.


here you go fren! *boops, snuggles and mlems*

synthu so excited to see all these furs <3


----------



## FlannelFox (Dec 9, 2018)

Jeez is this the insomniacs' club or what?
What time zone are you all in? PCT here.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2018)

its only 6:44pm here  that's UK time btw


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2018)

All the 19.58. :V


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> All the 19.58. :V


Heck yeah. 19.59 ftw


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Heck yeah. 19.59 ftw


More like 20.01. :3


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> More like 20.01. :3


Are we just gonna keep making posts every minute to keep up with the clock? 20.02


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Are we just gonna keep making posts every minute to keep up with the clock? 20.02


Nah, this isn't fuckin' LPW.

'sup?


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah, this isn't fuckin' LPW.
> 
> 'sup?


True that. Just playing some Smash trying to unlock every character. It's a snorefest but I'm almost done. :3 How about you?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2018)

hellooo frens!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> True that. Just playing some Smash trying to unlock every character. It's a snorefest but I'm almost done. :3 How about you?


Nice.

I'm currently just being bored, playing some Ogame and Outscape while watching videos on Youtube.


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 9, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hellooo frens!!


Heya!



Yakamaru said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm currently just being bored, playing some Ogame and Outscape while watching videos on Youtube.


Nice! What kind of videos? Just browsing?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 9, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Nice! What kind of videos? Just browsing?


Last video from Black Pigeon Speaks, for one. Some Styxhexenhammer, Sargon of Akkad, Tim Pool..

Oh, and science videos. Lots of SpaceX videos.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *floats about*


*floats about and boops the Rystren*


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2018)

how are you furs today? ^_^


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Last video from Black Pigeon Speaks, for one. Some Styxhexenhammer, Sargon of Akkad, Tim Pool..
> 
> Oh, and science videos. Lots of SpaceX videos.


Haven't heard a single of those channels... youtube truly has everything


----------



## Rystren (Dec 9, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> how are you furs today? ^_^


somehow awake


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Haven't heard a single of those channels... youtube truly has everything


Good channels for sure. Recommend checking them out, see if they make any sense for you.



Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> how are you furs today? ^_^


I'm pretty good. Currently just relaxing.

'n you?


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Good channels for sure. Recommend checking them out, see if they make any sense for you.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good. Currently just relaxing.
> ...


Will check them out someday :3


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2018)

im doing fine thanks ^_^  really happy coz a game I donated money to is now available on steam!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2018)

I just saw the YouTube rewind this morning finally. It was such garbage. I will never get back those wasted minutes.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I just saw the YouTube rewind this morning finally. It was such garbage. I will never get back those wasted minutes.


I went back in time to tell you not to watch it, but then you went to see what was so bad about it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I went back in time to tell you not to watch it, but then you went to see what was so bad about it.


I miss Pewdepie in those rewinds


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I miss Pewdepie in those rewinds


Dude dropped N bombs and paid some desperate people on 5er to hold up a sign that said "kill all jews" as a tasteless joke. He then doubled down on defending those actions, making insincere apologies; more for getting caught. That kind of behavior wasn't out of the normal for him either. 

He's a rich asshole that people see as an underdog for some reason, despite being neck and neck for most subscribers with a huge publishing company. He represents someone who is too famous to fail, and who pretends to be an everyman despite being loaded. 

So I really don't miss him.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2018)

well ok....   im just gonna put this here and hope people don't get mad lol


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2018)

aww heck! now im really hungery!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 9, 2018)

This is one of the coolest suits I've seen although, I could be biased since it's also one of my favourite Redwall characters.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> aww heck! now im really hungery!


I have plenty of food to share with you......


----------



## Synthie (Dec 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have plenty of food to share with you......


thamks fren! me like all the birbs!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2018)

I found the best USSR national anthem ever. Now everyone's a rock star


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found the best USSR national anthem ever. Now everyone's a rock star


Perfect, comrade!


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2018)

This reminds me that I miss the cold war and the USSR in a certain nostalgic way. It's become too easy to overlook the egregious corruption and human rights violations of the Putin era. (Even though he was an agent of the KGB)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2018)

@Simo You want things to be like they were 'back in the USSR' ? ;D


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> This reminds me that I miss the cold war and the USSR in a certain nostalgic way. It's become too easy to overlook the egregious corruption and human rights violations of the Putin era. (Even though he was an agent of the KGB)


I do not miss the cold war era. I don't want to be randomly dosed with acid or arrested for being the pinko communist I am.


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I do not miss the cold war era. I don't want to be randomly dosed with acid or arrested for being the pinko communist I am.



Clearly I don't want that  I was being a tad ironic. But I do think Putin's Russia is very close to as bad as the USSR of the 70s-end of its era.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 9, 2018)

Not to mention the US war crimes and civil rights abuses. You either lived in a shitty communist country with gross human rights abuses or a shitty capitalist country with gross human rights abuses.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Clearly I don't want that  I was being a tad ironic. But I do think Putin's Russia is very close to as bad as the USSR of the 70s-end of its era.


Putin's Russia is nothing compared to the Soviet Onion in terms of government oppression. Especially if you were in one of the sattelites instead of Russia proper. "Disappearances" weren't news, they were a statistic.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2018)

Освободи наших братьев-попугаев от угнетателей


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2018)

It is kind of ironic how when the USSR ended there was this idea everything would be peaches and cream...instead one ended up with crony capitalism and gross human rights abuses. I'm always amazed at how there is a notion in the US that capitalism will magically bring freedom: Modern  Russia and China are two examples that it doesn't. I'm not defending the old USSR by any means...but I do think present day Russia gets too much of a free pass in terms of human rights violations.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2018)

Speaking of communists, I once tweeted a reply to a furry's ms-paint drawing of his fursona about to 'kill communists' with his 'hammer of logic'.

And like...this was _months_ ago, but I _still _get notifications of people responding to my comment, and I am forced to revisit the horrifying truth that weird man-babies like that...who draw their fursonas destroying 'the commies' in ms-paint, actually exist.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Putin's Russia is nothing compared to the *Soviet Onion* in terms of government oppression. Especially if you were in one of the sattelites instead of Russia proper. "Disappearances" weren't news, they were a statistic.



Soviet Onion.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 9, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Soviet Onion.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 9, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Speaking of communists, I once tweeted a reply to a furry's ms-paint drawing of his fursona about to 'kill communists' with his '*hammer of logic*'.
> 
> And like...this was _months_ ago, but I _still _get notifications of people responding to my comment, and I am forced to revisit the horrifying truth that weird man-babies like that...who draw their fursonas destroying 'the commies' in ms-paint, actually exist.


'hammer of logic'
Because the most logical way to remove communists is a hammer.
Wants to make a joke about MSPaint being shit, but my shitty profile pic was drawn in MSPaint.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 9, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Speaking of communists, I once tweeted a reply to a furry's ms-paint drawing of his fursona about to 'kill communists' with his 'hammer of logic'.
> 
> And like...this was _months_ ago, but I _still _get notifications of people responding to my comment, and I am forced to revisit the horrifying truth that weird man-babies like that...who draw their fursonas destroying 'the commies' in ms-paint, actually exist.
> 
> ...


It's a Hearts of Iron joke me and my friends have.


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Speaking of communists, I once tweeted a reply to a furry's ms-paint drawing of his fursona about to 'kill communists' with his 'hammer of logic'.
> 
> And like...this was _months_ ago, but I _still _get notifications of people responding to my comment, and I am forced to revisit the horrifying truth that weird man-babies like that...who draw their fursonas destroying 'the commies' in ms-paint, actually exist.
> 
> ...



Huh I never would have thought such furry art existed 

I have also had some Russian onions that were mixed in a jar of pickles from this produce market and store that sells Russian foods...not a Soviet onion but tasty.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh I never would have thought such furry art existed
> 
> I have also had some Russian onions that were mixed in a jar of pickles from this produce market and store that sells Russian foods...not a Soviet onion but tasty.



I'll link you to it on Discord.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 10, 2018)

Finally got the tree up, only to find an entire strand of lights is completely burned out, and that half of the blue color of the star is burned out as well.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 10, 2018)

Rystren said:


> somehow awake


Oh you're "awake" huh, well *boops*


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

Henlo frens!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Henlo frens!!


*boops*

Have a dancing pup.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

awwww *wags tail*   thamks for boop fren!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 10, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Finally got the tree up, only to find an entire strand of lights is completely burned out, and that half of the blue color of the star is burned out as well.


----------



## BackPaw (Dec 10, 2018)

‘Evening all


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 10, 2018)

BackPaw said:


> ‘Evening all



Hullo, and welcome back!


----------



## BackPaw (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks.  Thought it might be worth climbing back out of the fallout shelter and seeing if this place was habitable again


----------



## Rystren (Dec 10, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

OwO moar furs!


----------



## Rystren (Dec 10, 2018)

more? where?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

right here *boops ur noes*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 10, 2018)

but how can i be more if i never truly left?


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 10, 2018)

...?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

*scratches head* synthu not know?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 10, 2018)

i just get distracted. lol. if you ever want me to appear, start poking the deepest parts of the darkest corners.

or shut off all power


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

*wags tail* well synthu pleased to see you all!  ^_^


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm just a bit confused....?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> I'm just a lil confused..


*pets ur head* no need to worry fren  :3


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

*perks up ears* where frens gone?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

yay!! Christmas birb!! :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> yay!! Christmas birb!! :3

















:3


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hoi. Im a woof.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

soooooo many birbs!!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

synthu like the fast birb the most


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu like the fast birb the most


----------



## Synthie (Dec 10, 2018)

YAAAAAAY!!!!! XD


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Dec 10, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Gather ‘round children, papa franku- I mean Crevan’s got a story to tell.
> A while back- a few months ago maybe about a year idk, a few accounts named “Doge” “Doge2” and “Doge3” joined the forums. It was funny for a while, then things got out of hand.
> A new enemy arrived.
> “SparkleDoge” appeared, and along with them, about twenty more.
> ...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 11, 2018)

*borks*


----------



## Synthie (Dec 11, 2018)

Henlo everyfur! ^_^


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 11, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Henlo everyfur! ^_^


*borks* *boops* hewwo fren


----------



## Synthie (Dec 11, 2018)

hi! *wags tail*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Synthie (Dec 11, 2018)

smol boy has been stolen


----------



## Synthie (Dec 11, 2018)

where ish everyfur?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a speech class next year. If I was assertive I would point out that since mute people dont have to take the class while I do, I'm being discriminated against for being able to talk. All I can do is hope that I catch something that makes me cough whenever I try to talk.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 11, 2018)

*wags tail* hi fren ^_^  been vury quiet here today


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 11, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *wags tail* hi fren ^_^  been vury quiet here today


Hi. I'll make sure to post here more to keep that from happening again.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 11, 2018)

oki doki fren ^_^


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 11, 2018)

Holy shit, never thought I'd subscribe to a youtuber because of their sponsorship


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey guys and gals, would ya'll be kind and follow my art insta? Its Catbeeian 
I'm trying to get commisions :I


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi gang.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 12, 2018)

Is it bad that I'm ok with people putting foreign objects in fruit? I mean, it has brought prices down significantly.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 12, 2018)

Family wants me to pick up nephew from airport tonight but I don't want to.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 12, 2018)

Cats aren't the only ones that can have fun on robo vacs.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 12, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Hi gang.


'sup *casually walks away*


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 12, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> 'sup *casually walks away*



Chilling like a villain. Yourself?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 12, 2018)

hi frens!


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 12, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi frens!



*Boops your snoot*


----------



## Synthie (Dec 12, 2018)

*is booped* :3


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 12, 2018)

Was this chat meant for talking about opening things?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 12, 2018)

what you mean fren?


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 12, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Was this chat meant for talking about opening things?



I think it's a general social thread.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 12, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what you mean fren?


Because the name of the thread makes it sound like it.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 12, 2018)

ooohh I get it now XP


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 12, 2018)

....hello..


----------



## Synthie (Dec 12, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> ....hello..


hi fren ^_^ how are you?


----------



## Kaskrane (Dec 12, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Cats aren't the only ones that can have fun on robo vacs.


Birds are funnier than cats ! I know it cause I am a cat


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 12, 2018)

Kaskrane said:


> Birds are funnier than cats ! I know it cause I am a cat



Cats would be cuter if they weren't professional birb killers.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ever have people in your life that asks you to contact others on their behalf even though they're more than capable of doing so on their own? 

I hate those people.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 12, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I hate people.


ftfy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 12, 2018)

:|


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 13, 2018)

Everyone has such nice cars these days. Ironic how people complain about having no money but are still able to afford expensive shit like that.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Holy shit, never thought I'd subscribe to a youtuber because of their sponsorship


I'd hate to be that guy, but he actively defends PewdiePie dropping the N bomb, and his half-ass "apologies" for Paying people on Fiver to hold up a sign that says "Kill all Jews". In doing so, he invokes the "reverse racism" argument, that "criticizing a white person for saying N***** is racist". You might still enjoy their content despite these flaws, but its good to know people's flaws going in, in case you don't want to send money towards that bullshit.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

In fact I think I'll say it, PewdiePie being an edgy jackass was probably less fucked up than some of the arguments people have used to defend him. He's always been that asshole that took shit too far in to territory where it was offensive, but some of his supporters have jumped through some racist mental hoops to justify his actions. I find PewdiePie distasteful, but I'd rather watch his content than watch people start trying to justify the N word because it is "technically accurate" or because "racism doesn't exist anymore". Seriously, what the fuck is with the cult of Personality around these YouTubers? Fucking millionaire asses everyone still treating like underdogs. The mental gymnastics people are willing to perform for celebrities fucking astonishes me, and the implications when this behavior translates over to politicians are just fucking disturbing.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Everyone has such nice cars these days. Ironic how people complain about having no money but are still able to afford expensive shit like that.



I ride the bus.

It sucks.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 13, 2018)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Public transport is trash



Yeah, it really is. Bus is so crowded 80% of the time you gotta stand and you're squished like sardines.

God.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> I mean he said the whole N word thing on accident though. He wasn't saying it because he hates black people or anything. Also racism is racism, regardless of what ethnicity you're attacking and which ethnicity is doing the attacking.


The shit you say on "accident" is what you normally keep hidden from others. It's the shit Pewds was comfortable saying when he didn't have an audience. 

Calling someone out for using a racial slur isn't racist, reverse racist, etc. If you would like to disagree, then only people who criticize white racism are racist, which is an asinine train of thought.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

Changing the topic for the love of all things good, I actually enjoy public transit normally.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 13, 2018)

I wanna be able to teleport and shit.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning everyfur ^_^


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 13, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> I wanna be able to teleport and shit.


Same


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 13, 2018)

Long live Elon Musk, solving the world's problems one at a time.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Long live Elon Musk, solving the world's problems one at a time.


I'll save the Musk rant for another thread. I've muddied these waters with enough contention for the week.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 13, 2018)

That would be good.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 13, 2018)

I'll leave this here for reference.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 13, 2018)

Y'all mericans, what would something like this usually be worth in America land? I need to know just how royally screwed over we're getting.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

Elon Musk's greatness is largely built on federal green energy/vehicle subsidies, and the sacrifice and exploitation of his workers. He's a terrible businessman who's companies frequently teeter on the brink of implosion. His Mega Battery is NOT cheap for the Australian Government, meets only a fraction of the demand, and a substantial portion is reserved for private companies. 

Tesla has redeeming qualities, but he is no saint. And he's not the only company going in on renewables. He is however the company largely responsible for lithium ion consumption sourced from less than environmental/ethical mining operations; especially in China. 

www.google.com: UAW accuses Musk of threatening Tesla workers over unionization | Reuters

www.google.com: Tesla factory workers reveal pain, injury and stress: 'Everything feels like the future but us'


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Y'all mericans, what would something like this usually be worth in America land? I need to know just how royally screwed over we're getting.


It's a region specific retailer distribution item, so I don't have a good comparison.

But Australia gets fucked for import prices, so its probably a bit overpriced.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 13, 2018)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> good morning
> 
> im tired



Likewise.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 13, 2018)

heyo ^_^


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 13, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> heyo ^_^



Hi. How are you? :]


----------



## Synthie (Dec 13, 2018)

im good thamks fren :3


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 13, 2018)

I had take a test that took *4* hours with *NO* bathroom break


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 13, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I had take a test that took *4* hours with *NO* bathroom break



Big poop?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 13, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Big poop?


I dont poop in the middle of the day. I had to pee.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 13, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I dont poop in the middle of the day. I had to pee.



Best poops are morning poops.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I had take a test that took *4* hours with *NO* bathroom break


Fuck that....


----------



## Synthie (Dec 13, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Best poops are morning poops.


*giggles*   makin' me laugh fren XP


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 14, 2018)

I am resolved to post historical videos, documentaries, etc about Fascism from a strictly FUCK FASCISM standpoint at least once a week; until I am banned or otherwise rendered incapable of posting. 

My #1 rule is that I won't respond to bait, trolling, etc. Please don't turn said threads into garbage fires *too* fast. My hope is by educating people about the history of Fascism I can help people to better understand it, avoid it, resist it, identify it, and provide context for modern geopolitics.

May god help us all.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I am resolved to post historical videos, documentaries, etc about Fascism from a strictly FUCK FASCISM standpoint at least once a week; until I am banned or otherwise rendered incapable of posting.
> 
> My #1 rule is that I won't respond to bait, trolling, etc. Please don't turn said threads into garbage fires *too* fast. My hope is by educating people about the history of Fascism I can help people to better understand it, avoid it, resist it, identify it, and provide context for modern geopolitics.
> 
> May god help us all.


Amen to that fren


----------



## Synthie (Dec 15, 2018)

Where are all the floofers??


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 15, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I am resolved to post historical videos, documentaries, etc about Fascism from a strictly FUCK FASCISM standpoint at least once a week; until I am banned or otherwise rendered incapable of posting.
> 
> My #1 rule is that I won't respond to bait, trolling, etc. Please don't turn said threads into garbage fires *too* fast. My hope is by educating people about the history of Fascism I can help people to better understand it, avoid it, resist it, identify it, and provide context for modern geopolitics.
> 
> May god help us all.



The intent is admirable, but I do wonder if it might come across as rather preachy, even to people who might agree with you. Although it is at least a much more straightforward and honest approach than some others who are on just as much of a mission to spread their politics here! (Many of them gone now, I should add...)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Where are all the floofers??


I'm here


----------



## Synthie (Dec 15, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I'm here


 hi fren! ^_^


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 15, 2018)

Present


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 15, 2018)

Absent.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 15, 2018)

I wish I was absent.. also I missed my one year on the forums birthday :O


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 15, 2018)

I never celebrated my 5th.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi fren! ^_^


Hi


----------



## Synthie (Dec 15, 2018)

Need boops?


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I am resolved to post historical videos, documentaries, etc about Fascism from a strictly FUCK FASCISM standpoint at least once a week; until I am banned or otherwise rendered incapable of posting.
> 
> My #1 rule is that I won't respond to bait, trolling, etc. Please don't turn said threads into garbage fires *too* fast. My hope is by educating people about the history of Fascism I can help people to better understand it, avoid it, resist it, identify it, and provide context for modern geopolitics.
> 
> May god help us all.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 15, 2018)

FEEEEEEEEEEEDD MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> FEEEEEEEEEEEDD MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe



*gives pie*


----------



## Synthie (Dec 15, 2018)

I give boops? *waves paw*


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Need boops?


Yes please


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hewwo..


----------



## Synthie (Dec 15, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Yes please


here is boop fren! *administers boop*


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 15, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> here is boop fren! *administers boop*


Thank you. Here is one for you as well *boops in return*


----------



## Synthie (Dec 15, 2018)

*is booped*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> *gives pie*


ooh what flavor is it?


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ooh what flavor is it?



*gives blueberry pie*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 15, 2018)

blueberry pie?!


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> *gives *blueberry pie**


Me toooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

Gonna have to divide this into slices... anyone have a knife or claws or something?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Gonna have to divide this into slices... anyone have a knife or claws or something?


nope


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> nope



Darn.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Gonna have to divide this into slices... anyone have a knife or claws or something?



im confused as to why my first instinct is related to shitting out the object required but the first thing i thought of was "*shits out knife*"


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> im confused as to why my first instinct is related to shitting out the object required but the first thing i thought of was "*shits out knife*"



Sounds rather painful.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2018)

Big numbers today!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 15, 2018)

Sooo I had a fuckup I just realised...
Nsfw...
My mom found all of mu 'supplies' when I was in the mental hospital and now she knows about the yaoi ;-;


----------



## Rystren (Dec 15, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 15, 2018)

HELLO PEOPLE, DESCRIBE THE MOST HORRIFYING MOMENT YOU EVER HAD IN YOUR EXISTENCE...
As I'm bored as heck right now, don't know what to do, so I ask the furros here about their terrifying experiences. I might also do a doodle in this time span, perhaps.​


----------



## Rystren (Dec 15, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> HELLO PEOPLE, DESCRIBE THE MOST HORRIFYING MOMENT YOU EVER HAD IN YOUR EXISTENCE...
> As I'm bored as heck right now, don't know what to do, so I ask the furros here about their terrifying experiences. I might also do a doodle in this time span, perhaps.​


The actual fire in the engine room


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> The actual fire in the engine room


Ode joy, sounds toasty..


----------



## Rystren (Dec 15, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> Ode joy, sounds toasty..


considering the tens of thousands of gallons of fuel..


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> considering the tens of thousands of gallons of fuel..


That is in there?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 15, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> That is in there?


it is the engine room. therefore fuel lines.


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 15, 2018)

Rystren said:


> it is the engine room. therefore fuel lines.


I see...


----------



## Keefur (Dec 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Family wants me to pick up nephew from airport tonight but I don't want to.


You changing your fursona from a fox to a gopher?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 15, 2018)

No.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Dec 16, 2018)

I just encountered the _strangest_ anomaly...

I cooked a Hot Pocket, and it didn't explode out of one of the sides--it stayed in tact!

Not only that, but I didn't have to wait 4 hours for it to cool down.
It was nice and warm on the inside, but not scorching hot.

I think my Hot Pocket is broken. I want my money back. 
Suffering third degree burns from molten cheese lava is a quintessential part of the Hot Pocket experience! 

Just figured that needed sharing, is all. >.>

Edit: Naturally, when I get the perfect Hot Pocket, I end up dropping it on the floor halfway through.


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Not only that, but I didn't have to wait 4 hours for it to cool down.


Uhhh.. how long did you put the hot pocket in for?


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Dec 16, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> Uhhh.. how long did you put the hot pocket in for?


The right amount of time, apparently. :V

Kinda sucks that the right amount of time only works on 1/1,000,000,000 of them, though.


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

AcerbicSeth said:


> works on 1/1,000,000,000 of them, though.


Ow, that sucks.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 16, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Sooo I had a fuckup I just realised...
> Nsfw...
> My mom found all of mu 'supplies' when I was in the mental hospital and now she knows about the yaoi ;-;



That's gonna be an L.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 16, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> No.


You didn't have to go-fur your nephew?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 16, 2018)

Keefur said:


> You didn't have to go-fur your nephew?


Thankfurly, no.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 16, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thankfurly, no.


Well, I'm glad.  I hate wasting gas running other people's errands, especially if they are capable of doing them themselves.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 16, 2018)

@Joni Joni


----------



## Joni (Dec 16, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Joni Joni


----------



## Keefur (Dec 16, 2018)

Going to get some sleep.  I have to quit dozing in my office chair.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2018)

I have a cold. D:


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 16, 2018)

Nooo

Get well soon! Chamomile usually helps me through my colds..


----------



## Synthie (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi frens!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## del (Dec 16, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hi frens!


Hi :3


----------



## Synthie (Dec 16, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I have a cold. D:


hope you feel better soon fren!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 16, 2018)

JPJK said:


> Hi :3


Henlo there OwO


----------



## del (Dec 16, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Henlo there OwO


OwO


----------



## Synthie (Dec 16, 2018)

you new here fren?


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 16, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> HELLO PEOPLE, DESCRIBE THE MOST HORRIFYING MOMENT YOU EVER HAD IN YOUR EXISTENCE...
> As I'm bored as heck right now, don't know what to do, so I ask the furros here about their terrifying experiences. I might also do a doodle in this time span, perhaps.​


When I was about 6 my step dad would beat my ass in frount of my friends


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 16, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> When I was about 6 my step dad would beat my ass in frount of my friends


Nvm the most horrifying thing was school mixed with diarhea


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 16, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Nvm the most horrifying thing was school mixed with diarhea



Did you crap yourself at school?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 16, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> HELLO PEOPLE, DESCRIBE THE MOST HORRIFYING MOMENT YOU EVER HAD IN YOUR EXISTENCE...
> As I'm bored as heck right now, don't know what to do, so I ask the furros here about their terrifying experiences. I might also do a doodle in this time span, perhaps.​


When I was born


----------



## Synthie (Dec 16, 2018)

im so hungery right now


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

Then eat something quick.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 16, 2018)

I would go and buy somthin' fren, but all the shops are shut...


----------



## Synthie (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

Then use what you have then?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 16, 2018)

I gots no food at my place either..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 16, 2018)

I never knew just how great impact drivers are until using one. A great purchase for the handyman.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 17, 2018)

You almost won a free hot chocolate @Keefur


----------



## Keefur (Dec 17, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> View attachment 50107
> You almost won a free hot chocolate @Keefur


That's like hitting five numbers out of a six number lottery, isn't it? lol


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 17, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> *gives blueberry pie*


mmmmmm, blueberry. thank you.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

Little synthu ish here!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2018)

Weight plans are coming along nicely. Once I reach my goal for December I will be posting a picture as proof of reaching a huge milestone in my life.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 17, 2018)

...Hello.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Weight plans are coming along nicely. Once I reach my goal for December I will be posting a picture as proof of reaching a huge milestone in my life.


That's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






whyt31 said:


> ...Hello.


Hello


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DO YOU KEEP GETTING THESE BIRBS T~T


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

Jarik said:


> Greetings. What car industry do you like? I like the Japanese, Honda like yes and Suzuki like, and you?


oh boy. this is gonna be fun.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> HELLO PEOPLE, DESCRIBE THE MOST HORRIFYING MOMENT YOU EVER HAD IN YOUR EXISTENCE...
> As I'm bored as heck right now, don't know what to do, so I ask the furros here about their terrifying experiences. I might also do a doodle in this time span, perhaps.​


I walked in on my parents doing... their thing and slowly closed the door. They didn’t see me. Then I knocked.
“We’re sleeping!!”
Oh so THATs what that means.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 17, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> WHERE DO YOU KEEP GETTING THESE BIRBS T~T


Cult of the Party Parrot


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Cult of the Party Parrot


ITS A WHOLE WEBSITE HOW DO I JOIN THE CULT OwO


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

ITS TOO BIG


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

AT LEAST I HAVE THIS ONE OK IM DONE SPAMMING


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

hey floofers! how ish everyfur?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

YAYYY MORE BIRBS!!


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

JUST ONE MORE





FLAVORTOWN


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

*wags tail* synthu like birbs and doggos :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 17, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> JUST ONE MORE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50121FLAVORTOWN


Once you join the party parrot cult, you can never leave!


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

*MY 

 SADNESS IS CURED BUT MY 

 INSANITY SURE FRICCIN ISNT 

*


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

gnaaawooooooo! moar birbs! XD


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

OH MY GOD THEY HAVE SHIRTS!!!!!! AND PINS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

Imma stop using them for a bit so I don’t wear it out lol


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

synthu wanna give boops


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

where frens go?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 17, 2018)

*boops @Kazoo (Synthie) *


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

awww thamks fren <3


----------



## TR273 (Dec 17, 2018)

Jarik said:


> Greetings. What car industry do you like? I like the Japanese, Honda like yes and Suzuki like, and you?


Anything with four wheels that will get me from A to B without catching fire (Currently I drive a Dacia)


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

*wags tail* maaaawwwww mawwwww


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 17, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *wags tail* maaaawwwww mawwwww


nya... hello??..


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> nya... hello??..


hi fren ^_^


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

horray for birbs!


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> where frens go?


BOOP


----------



## TR273 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Boops*


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 17, 2018)

*CROAK*​


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2018)

So, do people have any plans for New Year's?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, do people have any plans for New Year's?


You mean like-
Making those promises to myself that I utterly fail at a month later?
That’s what they call resolutions... right?


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, do people have any plans for New Year's?


i-i'm not sure.... :/


----------



## TR273 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, do people have any plans for New Year's?


I resolve not to make any resolutions I can’t keep.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, do people have any plans for New Year's?


Im moving to a new place, and its gonna be really good ^_^ gonna make new friends and go to the university as well


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, do people have any plans for New Year's?


Fireworks, hotdogs, and a full 2 liter of Mtn Dew


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 17, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Did you crap yourself at school?


Three times. Freshman year.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

I have a question- can a monster sona count as a fursona? I’m trying to get my friend into the fandom but he’ll only join if he can have a monster sona


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> I have a question- can a monster sona count as a fursona? I’m trying to get my friend into the fandom but he’ll only join if he can have a monster sona


You don't need a Fursona in order to be a "member" of the fandom, so yes. He is free to join with a monster as a Fursona.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You don't need a Fursona in order to be a "member" of the fandom, so yes. He is free to join with a monster as a Fursona.


Heck yeah imma get him in here by tomorrow lmao


----------



## Tyno (Dec 17, 2018)

*enters*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 17, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Little synthu ish here!


yaaaaaaaaaaay. you are here. *boops and hugs*


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

awwww thamks fren ^_^  nice to see you too!


----------



## Keefur (Dec 17, 2018)

What's the deal with all the birbs?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 17, 2018)

Keefur said:


> What's the deal with all the birbs?


birbs are good fren XP


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 17, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Three times. Freshman year.




You must have had wonky digestive issues.


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 17, 2018)

This story has a morale.​


----------



## light tear drop (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## JasperRichten (Dec 18, 2018)

I buy vape pen starter kit Buy Branded Electronic Cigarette | Online E Cig Store - Mygadget.us here but I can't find vape battery .They ended(( 
Please give references or names of shops where there is a large selection and prices that are not too high. 
Thank you


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 18, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> You must have had wonky digestive issues.


In the same day


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 18, 2018)

I put up a referendum to add a news section in community discussion, and requested moved to site discussion. Please vote.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2018)

Keefur said:


> What's the deal with all the birbs?


It's a cult I am spreading. 
Join it. The parrot insists!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 18, 2018)

where frens?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2018)

I just realised 'thou shalt wash thy hands' would probably have saved more lives than any other commandment.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 18, 2018)

*giggles* :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I just realised 'thou shalt wash thy hands' would probably have saved more lives than any other commandment.


The Bible says "Cleanliness is next to Godliness"  This mainly means, in terms of morality, self-control and taking positive action. The proverb outlines the importance of the habit of cleanliness in our life. My father raised me to interpret that both in terms of being a good person *and* decent hygiene, so I guess you could say that counts in a way.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The Bible says "Cleanliness is next to Godliness"  This mainly means, in terms of morality, self-control and taking positive action. The proverb outlines the importance of the habit of cleanliness in our life. My father raised me to interpret that both in terms of being a good person *and* decent hygiene, so I guess you could say that counts in a way.



Historically hand washing only became a regular thing *even for surgeons* after Joseph Lister. In the 1870's medical journals were still recommending against using antiseptics.

Amazingly, Darwin came up with his theory of evolution before surgeons started washing their hands.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Historically hand washing only became a regular thing *even for surgeons* after Joseph Lister. In the 1870's medical journals were still recommending against using antiseptics.
> 
> Amazingly, Darwin came up with his theory of evolution before surgeons started washing their hands.


Darwin is one of my favorite scientists. He's essential to my studies in wildlife and zoology. I admire people like him who challenge the paradigm and present their ideas and theories despite the criticism they could face. Come to think of it, that's basically the life every scientist in history


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I just realised 'thou shalt wash thy hands' would probably have saved more lives than any other commandment.


except maybe "thou shalt not kill," if anyone had actually followed it...


----------



## TR273 (Dec 18, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> except maybe "thou shalt not kill," if anyone had actually followed it...


Yes, it’s interesting how all major religions have some form of the ‘Do not kill’ commandment, and yet how many lives have been lost in ‘Holy Wars’ over the centuries?


----------



## Sinamuna (Dec 18, 2018)

GUYS I JUST PASSED MY FINAL GED TEST. I COMPLETED MY GED. HOLY FUCK IT FEELS SO OVERWHELMING I CAN'T STOP SHAKING AAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TR273 (Dec 18, 2018)

Sinamuna said:


> GUYS I JUST PASSED MY FINAL GED TEST. I COMPLETED MY GED. HOLY FUCK IT FEELS SO OVERWHELMING I CAN'T STOP SHAKING AAAAAAAAAAAA


Congratulations!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Yes, it’s interesting how all major religions have some form of the ‘Do not kill’ commandment, and yet how many lives have been lost in ‘Holy Wars’ over the centuries?



Commandment 1: "Thou shall take what follows with a grain of salt,"


----------



## Keefur (Dec 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, do people have any plans for New Year's?


Not really.  I'm going to Fangcon the week after New Years though.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 18, 2018)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Which place on the forums would I go to ask to commission a ref sheet?


Art Sales and Auctions


----------



## Synthie (Dec 18, 2018)

Ay floofers!


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 18, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Ay floofers!


EY OTHER FLOOFER WHATS UP


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 18, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> EY OTHER FLOOFER WHATS UP


CREVAN WHATS UP


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 18, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> CREVAN WHATS UP


SUP


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 18, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Ay floofers!



*Boops the floofer*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 18, 2018)

By far the strangest YouTube channel I’ve seen


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 18, 2018)

SUP


----------



## Keefur (Dec 19, 2018)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> dank you


You are quite welcome.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 19, 2018)

Heccing good night


----------



## Synthie (Dec 19, 2018)

ay frens, me back now!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 19, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ay frens, me back now!


hi


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 19, 2018)

Bad, bad bad day.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 19, 2018)

What are people up to? :3


----------



## TR273 (Dec 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What are people up to? :3


Hi
I'm doing some character designs at the moment.

How about you?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 19, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> By far the strangest YouTube channel I’ve seen


the fuck is that? Srsly what in the actual FUCK is that? that is so weird.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi FA. :]


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 19, 2018)

Has this gateway error thing happened before?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 19, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Hi
> I'm doing some character designs at the moment.
> 
> How about you?


Currently listening to From Ashes to New as I clean a little.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 19, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Has this gateway error thing happened before?


It has, yes. It happens at times with some sites.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 19, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Has this gateway error thing happened before?


I was wondering if I was the only one, no one else was saying anything about it lol


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 19, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It has, yes. It happens at times with some sites.



That's good to know  (emojis don't work, it's the end of civilization!!! :V)

Edit: Oh, they do work if ya know the symbol


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 19, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> That's good to know  (emojis don't work, it's the end of civilization!!! :V)
> 
> Edit: Oh, they do work if ya know the symbol


It still happening for you?


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 19, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It still happening for you?



Ya


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 19, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Ya


Same :/
Glad I’m not alone with this though


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2018)

testing


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 19, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> testing



What are your conclusions, dr Fallowfox?


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 19, 2018)

Might be going back to the mental hospital.


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 19, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Has this gateway error thing happened before?



For reasons somebody will understand better than I do, it doesn't do it if you visit the main FA site first and come here via the Community menu at the top.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 19, 2018)

So my step mom is awesome.
When she heard I wanted to go to the hospital, she took me in the car and talked to me for two hours and drove me to a nearby lake and I called th hotline number. Shes awesome and made dinner muffins and koolaide since I was upset


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 19, 2018)

guys i can't seem to access my profile


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 19, 2018)

The function to update my avatar is useless right now,  .

[ Edit ]: PM's (on the site) work, web links also work; threads don't work, editing account info doesn't work either.


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2018)

Huh, here PMs don't work, can't see profiles, managed to get to my own one once, but no editing...now, not much is working! Guess it'll get fixed soon, hopefully.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, here PMs don't work, can't see profiles, managed to get to my own one once, but no editing...now, not much is working! Guess it'll get fixed soon, hopefully.


 pms, profile pages, sub forums, emoticons don’t work for me. Hope it will soon though!


And on another note,




Is it just me, or does this song sound like “Love” from Robin Hood?


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> pms, profile pages, sub forums, emoticons don’t work for me. Hope it will soon though!



If not, deer spanking month will last FOREVER! 

And yeah, that song does, rather.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> If not, deer spanking month will last FOREVER!
> 
> And yeah, that song does, rather.


Oh no! : p

Love both this song and the song from Robin Hood. The lyrics are simple, yet really meaningful : )


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 20, 2018)

These Server problems are Judgement from the Gods for our evil political discourse!
We must repent!
The Island demands a Sacrifice!


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> The Island demands a Sacrifice!


*Joins, reads message, turns around and leaves again*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 20, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> These Server problems are Judgement from the Gods for our evil political discourse!
> We must repent!
> The Island demands a Sacrifice!


Not it
Prey species are always the sacrifice :/


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Not it
> Prey species are always the sacrifice :/


Yes.
We need a pred for inclusiveness...
And @Charrburn is the only one here... -3-


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Not it
> Prey species are always the sacrifice :/


I've heard that it prefers squeaky toys and plushies


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Yes.
> We need a pred for inclusiveness...
> And @Charrburn is the only one here... -3-


Pls no


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 20, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Pls no


*traps with antlers*
>:3


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

What if I promise to eat some vegetables?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 20, 2018)

Hmm...


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hmm...


You've told me you've eaten meat! Maybe we should sacrifice you instead


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 20, 2018)

I can’t access the profile posts section now...
The gods are still upset.
@Charrburn
We might have to...


Charrburn said:


> You've told me you've eaten meat! Maybe we should sacrifice you instead


 I can explain


> Deer eating birds opportunistically seems to be a wider-spread phenomenon


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I can’t access the profile posts section now...
> The gods are still upset.
> @Charrburn
> We might have to...


Bite me! *Leaves*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 20, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Bite me! *Leaves*


Aw, the sacrifice left! :V


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello can I post now?
EDIT: YES


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Hello can I post now?
> EDIT: YES


Woohoo!



TacomaTheDeer said:


> Aw, the sacrifice left! :V


I found a new predator for you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 20, 2018)

Is the forum broken?


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is the forum broken?


Yup, you cant really do anything besides post in threads


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 20, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Yup, you cant really do anything besides post in threads


Something is amiss :V


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Something is amiss :V


I promise it wasn't me T-T


----------



## Keefur (Dec 20, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> I promise it wasn't me T-T


It was me... I broke the internet again. *Shakes his head in shame*


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Keefur said:


> It was me... I broke the internet again. *Shakes his head in shame*


Dammit grandpa. I told you to not play with the router


----------



## Keefur (Dec 20, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Dammit grandpa. I told you to not play with the router


It doesn't run like a regular router.  I haven't been able to cut the first piece of wood with it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 20, 2018)

I wonder if some huge drama is going to sprung up from this :V


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Keefur said:


> It doesn't run like a regular router.  I haven't been able to cut the first piece of wood with it.


*sighs*



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wonder if some huge drama is going to sprung up from this :V


*WE'RE GETTING HACKED!! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!!*


----------



## Keefur (Dec 20, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> *sighs*
> 
> 
> *WE'RE GETTING HACKED!! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!!*


I know what the problem is.  It is one of two things.  Either there is a loose nut behind your keyboard, or your pixels are wearing out and they need replacing.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 20, 2018)

Front page broke. Forum otherwise operable. Bad Dragon toys possibly involved.


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Keefur said:


> I know what the problem is.  It is one of two things.  Either there is a loose nut behind your keyboard, or your pixels are wearing out and they need replacing.


I think you're just nuts :V


----------



## Keefur (Dec 20, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> I think you're just nuts :V


----------



## Keefur (Dec 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Front page broke. Forum otherwise operable. Bad Dragon toys possibly involved.


I didn't do it... I swear.  Well... I would still swear even if I DID do it. lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 20, 2018)

Keefur said:


> I didn't do it... I swear.  Well... I would still swear even if I DID do it. lol


Ravioli ravioli, don't lewd the modemoli.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Ravioli ravioli, don't lewd the modemoli.


STOP IT!!! You'll incite the Flying Spaghetti Monster!!!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 20, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Might be going back to the mental hospital.


I really hope you feel better soon bud.. I went to a mental health hospital for a month, and I got the right help. I hope you get the right help too friend


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Keefur said:


> STOP IT!!! You'll incite the Flying Spaghetti Monster!!!


Do you guys think we gotta get this grandfur some help?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 20, 2018)

Dropping this here because I can't get to the fallout 76 thread atm. 





And the bullshit keeps going....


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 20, 2018)

I want to cry, but I can't because Santa's comming to town...hopefully with a bloody router that works!!!


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I want to cry, but I can't because Santa's comming to town...hopefully with a bloody router that works!!!


The only thing I wish for this Christmas


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2018)

Looks like the site is functioning again. I was starting to think I would have to get a social life, become an upstanding citizen and impress my parents. :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 20, 2018)

Mewtwo got tired of our shit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh deer.


----------



## Charrburn (Dec 20, 2018)

@TacomaTheDeer @Slytherin Umbreon Who did you end up sacrificing?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 20, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> @TacomaTheDeer @Slytherin Umbreon Who did you end up sacrificing?


@Some Moron


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 20, 2018)

yea it's fixed!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 20, 2018)

Henlo frens!!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 20, 2018)

Yeah!! After 200 years the forum is back to normal! 
Now I can conquer Earth !!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 20, 2018)

hey frendo


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 20, 2018)

Twas the night before shizzle
And all through the rizzle
Not a crizzle was stirring not even a mizzle 
The stizzles were hung by the chizzle with care
 In hopes that St nizzlelas would be there 
The children were nizzled inside there beds 
While visions of nizzleplums danced in their heads
 And mama in her nizzlechef and I in my cap 
Had just sizzled our brains for a long wizzle nap 
When out from our lawn arose such a clizzle 
I sprang from my bizzle to see the mizzle 
Away to the wizzle it flew like a flash 
Tore open the shizzle and threw up the sash
 The moon of the bizzle of new fallen snizzle 
Gave the lustre of mizzle to all bizzle 
When what to my wizzling eyes should appear 
But a mizzling slizzle and tiny rizzle


----------



## Some Moron (Dec 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> @Some Moron


_Betrayal!_


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 20, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> _Betrayal!_


Revenge


----------



## Synthie (Dec 20, 2018)

how you furs today? ^_^


----------



## versive-wolf (Dec 20, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> how you furs today? ^_^


sooooooooo booooooored


----------



## Some Moron (Dec 20, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Revenge


This means *war*!


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I broke the forums, and take ALL the blame.



Well, since you have confessed, your punishment _might_ be more lenient.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 20, 2018)

versive-wolf said:


> sooooooooo booooooored


how comes fren?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, since you have confessed, your punishment _might_ be more lenient.


Oh please. "Might"? xD

You'll make it worse. :3


----------



## Some Moron (Dec 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, since you have confessed, your punishment _might_ be more lenient.


What, you're gonna spank me lightly or something? :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 20, 2018)

When LPWs Chaos overflows into Open Chat.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 20, 2018)

*"I shall celebrate this moment of stupidity" *









​


----------



## Synthie (Dec 20, 2018)

hi birb frens


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 20, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi birb frens


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 20, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> When LPWs Chaos overflows into Open Chat.


LET THE GALAXY BURN!


----------



## Clippit (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 20, 2018)

Clippit said:


> View attachment 50310


Is there a word equivalent to shipping when you think one character should be the adoptive parent of another?


----------



## Clippit (Dec 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Is there a word equivalent to shipping when you think one character should be the adoptive parent of another?


Hmm... no idea honestly, but it might exist, who knows nowadays? :v


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Is there a word equivalent to shipping when you think one character should be the adoptive parent of another?


Head-cannon is a good blanket term.


----------



## Rabbtit (Dec 21, 2018)

hello!!! just popping in. very bored!!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 21, 2018)

My friend and I ate too many potato chips tonight, and now I feel like a pig.. *oink oink*. 

(We both killed an entire bag).


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2018)

Rabbtit said:


> hello!!! just popping in. very bored!!


Morning to you, love. What'cha up to?



Connor J. Coyote said:


> My friend and I ate too many potato chips tonight, and now I feel like a pig.. *oink oink*.
> 
> (We both killed an entire bag).


You killed a bag?? How awful of you. I hope you gave it a proper funeral in the trash can at least. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> What are your conclusions, dr Fallowfox?


The site wasn't working earlier, and that made me sad.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Dec 21, 2018)

I thought I was the only one experiencing some weird stuff on this site


----------



## Rabbtit (Dec 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Morning to you, love. What'cha up to?
> 
> 
> You killed a bag?? How awful of you. I hope you gave it a proper funeral in the trash can at least. :V



Oh nothing!,! I woke up feeling sick so I might have to call out of work but I’m hoping I feel better by the time my shift starts because I hate calling out. But I work with cakes so if I go in looking like hell that’d be gross and the customers would give me weird looks ;-;

How are you??


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2018)

Rabbtit said:


> Oh nothing!,! I woke up feeling sick so I might have to call out of work but I’m hoping I feel better by the time my shift starts because I hate calling out. But I work with cakes so if I go in looking like hell that’d be gross and the customers would give me weird looks ;-;
> 
> How are you??


Damn, that sucks. Might want to keep in mind hygiene too. Could potentially infect customers. If you don't feel bettet until an hour before your shift starts I recommend calling in sick. 

I'm pretty good. I have a goal for tomorrow that I hopefully an able to reach.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 21, 2018)

Good morning everyone, I am back and more... tired than ever


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 21, 2018)

C'mon, tell me this isn't cute, I dare you.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 21, 2018)

I shall call him Mr. Pringle hat


----------



## Rabbtit (Dec 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Damn, that sucks. Might want to keep in mind hygiene too. Could potentially infect customers. If you don't feel bettet until an hour before your shift starts I recommend calling in sick.
> 
> I'm pretty good. I have a goal for tomorrow that I hopefully an able to reach.


 

oh yeah, sadly I already sent my boss a text letting him know about the situation and I may not be able to go in  I just wish I had Spyro reignited but I left it at my boyfriends house...

And what’s the goal you’re trying to get to??


----------



## Synthie (Dec 21, 2018)

ey frens ^_^


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi


----------



## TR273 (Dec 21, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens ^_^





Ian The Catbee said:


> Hi


Hello


----------



## Synthie (Dec 21, 2018)

how are you furs today?


----------



## TR273 (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm fine, a bit tired.
How are you?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm ok fren ^_^ just finished my Christmas shopping :3


----------



## TR273 (Dec 21, 2018)

That's a good feeling.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 21, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> C'mon, tell me this isn't cute, I dare you.



I want a pink toe tarantula...


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2018)

Rabbtit said:


> oh yeah, sadly I already sent my boss a text letting him know about the situation and I may not be able to go in  I just wish I had Spyro reignited but I left it at my boyfriends house...
> 
> And what’s the goal you’re trying to get to??


Awwww. That's too bad. Good luck in recovering. 

My goal is to hit 90kg tomorrow, which totally seem doable. It will mark a huge milestone in my life, and prove that it's possible to lose 33kg if you set your mind to it.


----------



## Rabbtit (Dec 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Awwww. That's too bad. Good luck in recovering.
> 
> My goal is to hit 90kg tomorrow, which totally seem doable. It will mark a huge milestone in my life, and prove that it's possible to lose 33kg if you set your mind to it.


Oh shit, that’s amazing!!!,!! Any update yet?

Loving the goal! You can do it


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 21, 2018)

Mewtwo's here :u
prepare your hum bole for thread locks


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 21, 2018)

Good, some threads need to be put out of their misery. 
I think some already got deleted.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 21, 2018)

That was a mess I'm glad is cleaned up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2018)

This.. This marks a huge milestone in my life. A milestone that I have been working towards for one and a half years. 







And it's about time I reached it, too. I want to thank the people who encouraged me to keep me going. Y'all mean a great deal to me.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 22, 2018)

Congrats fren!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This.. This marks a huge milestone in my life. A milestone that I have been working towards for one and a half years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really amazing, and you should feel proud too.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 22, 2018)

okay.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 22, 2018)

how ish all the floofers today?


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 22, 2018)

I haven't been around these forums in quite a few years now. What's up, fluffbutts?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 22, 2018)

Chrysocyon said:


> I haven't been around these forums in quite a few years now. What's up, fluffbutts?


We have opposing news posters.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> We have opposing news posters.


Doesn't sound too different from how I remember it, then


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> We have opposing news posters.


I actually think you both do a good job.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 22, 2018)

yay! moar birbs!


----------



## del (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello :3
just made this poem thought you might like it:

It was an oh so glorius winter night,
when the stars in the sky where shining so bright.
And snow was falling all around,
landing very softly on the ground.
Then the very next wonderous morning,
as the day was slowly dawning.
Wonderous furries from everywhere,
wolves, foxes and even a bear.
Furries of any type waking up,
opening the blinds and taking a look.
There was snow all over the beautiful land,
white snow looking all so grand.
Furries rushing outside so quick,
the white land looking oh so slick.
All furries gathering now,
standing infront of a building`s prow.
Clebrating in the snow all together,
what on earth could possibly be better!
Now it is the season for all,
forgetting axiety, stress and just having a ball.
Please I have just one request,
make this time one of your best!

-Merry christmas!
-Ice Sunshine (JPJK)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)

JPJK said:


> Hello :3
> just made this poem thought you might like it:
> 
> It was an oh so glorius winter night,
> ...


Very good


----------



## Moar Krabs (Dec 22, 2018)

*opens the chat* Uhh, is this how you do it?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's really amazing, and you should feel proud too.


Thanks.

Been eating and drinking a LOT today though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Been eating and drinking a LOT today though.


Next round is on me


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 22, 2018)

I finally got a sig


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I finally got a sig



This is one of my favorites


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey guys I know this isn't good news thread but i'm learning not to purge after eating!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Hey guys I know this isn't good news thread but i'm learning not to purge after eating!


Every thread could use some good news


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 22, 2018)

Christmas shopping has been pretty tame at work so far. Busy, but nothing crazy.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)

My boyfriend came out to his parents and they approved of our relationship. Now he no longer has to hide it from his family.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My boyfriend came out to his parents and they approved of our relationship. Now he no longer has to hide it from his family.



Good to hear- that's probably a huge weight off both of your shoulders.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Good to hear- that's probably a huge weight off both of your shoulders.


It is and I am glad to see him feeling much better now.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 22, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> I want a pink toe tarantula...


My mom  wants a Cobalt blue Tarantula, tbh, they just creep  me out. with their eight legs and such.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 22, 2018)

AHHHHHH, He's been reincarnated into a hedgehog, RUUUUUUUUUNNNNN!!!!! Cute tho


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 22, 2018)

Chrysocyon said:


> I haven't been around these forums in quite a few years now. What's up, fluffbutts?


oy, it's fuzzbutts, and fluffasses.


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello furros, what are you doing for the Christmas break?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 22, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> Hello furros, what are you doing for the Christmas break?


Right now I'm working, this morning we got done with our secret santa. So here's the thing, someone got one of the workers smirnoff Ice, and when someone gets that for you, you ACTUALLY HAVE TO GET DOWN ON YOUR kNEES and chug the whole bottle. she was over 21 tho, so that was a good thing. other than that thanking god that i have 2 weeks off of school.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 22, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> Hello furros, what are you doing for the Christmas break?


i'm not sure-


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> 2 weeks off of school.


Same here. I going to visit some peeps (family?) during the first week of my break.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 22, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> My mom  wants a Cobalt blue Tarantula, tbh, they just creep  me out. with their eight legs and such.



Those are pretty cool but since they lack urticating bristles they are way more aggressive. 
Does your mom collect creepy crawlies?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 22, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Those are pretty cool but since they lack urticating bristles they are way more aggressive.
> Does your mom collect creepy crawlies?


not really, we have 3 bearded dragons and five snakes tho.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 22, 2018)

Confused yet?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 22, 2018)

I hate it when the subways get really crowded; it's hot, tiring, and stressful :











... and quite a relief when it's my stop, (and I get out of there).


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 23, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> View attachment 50476Confused yet?


I love this.


----------



## del (Dec 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Very good


Thanks :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 23, 2018)

This is to good.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 23, 2018)

Charrburn said:


> Do you guys think we gotta get this grandfur some help?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2018)

Oh wow, I have 12k posts.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 23, 2018)

I don't care about popularity.. 

(A few people sent me a PM, and asked me if I did).

I don't.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 23, 2018)

henlo everyfur!  synthu ish bak!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> henlo everyfur!  synthu ish bak!


BOO


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 23, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> henlo everyfur!  synthu ish bak!


hewwo..


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 23, 2018)

Hewwo uwu


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 23, 2018)

Giving my nieces and nephew a little page of reindeer stickers with their presents in a subtle attempt to make them furries. And more importantly, Deer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2018)

I have made 2000 comments on fur affinity!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 23, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 50502
> 
> I have made 2000 comments on fur affinity!


That's impressive. Are you on any other art sites or platforms?


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> Hello furros, what are you doing for the Christmas break?



Mainly, catching up on writing till I have to go back to work; on Christmas, I'm gonna go see the film, 'Roma' with a friend, and then, go out and eat Chinese food. I'm excited that 'Roma' is playing around here; have read a lot of reviews that make me wanna see it...


----------



## Keefur (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm going to go back to Bass Pro Shop at the pyramid in Memphis tomorrow and try again to see Santa for some pix.  I went with a friend yesterday but the lines were too long.  We took pix and I'll try to get some up on FA tonight.  Going to eat with some other Furry Friends tonight.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm almost 16!
When I turn 16 I wanna go to a furry meetup


----------



## Synthie (Dec 23, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> BOO


EEK!!!   *S P O O K*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I'm almost 16!
> When I turn 16 I wanna go to a furry meetup



Have a happy birthday, Catbee!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 23, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Have a happy birthday, Catbee!


It isnt my birthday yet


----------



## Keefur (Dec 23, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I'm almost 16!
> When I turn 16 I wanna go to a furry meetup


I hope you have a good time when you go to your first meetup.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 23, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> It isnt my birthday yet


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm feeling sad tonight for some reason. Probably a lot of reasons. I'm just kind of feeling alone I guess. Darn and right before the holiday right?


----------



## TR273 (Dec 23, 2018)

*Waves Hello*


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 23, 2018)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I'm feeling sad tonight for some reason. Probably a lot of reasons. I'm just kind of feeling alone I guess. Darn and right before the holiday right?


I feel you.
My crush called me up to tell me how happy she is with her family and her bf tonight.


----------



## Tyno (Dec 23, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I feel you.
> My crush called me up to tell me how happy she is with her family and her bf tonight.


Maybe you're seeing this the wrong way. Maybe you should be happy for her.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 23, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> Maybe you're seeing this the wrong way. Maybe you should be happy for her.


----------



## Tyno (Dec 23, 2018)

Cannabiskitty said:


>


What?


----------



## Clippit (Dec 23, 2018)

My first furry meet was like a year and a half ago, and I still remember most of it fondly~ I was extremely shy at first, but I got to meet some really nice people (I barely see nowadays, sadly) we went to an arcade-ish place and we got to play a couple things for a while, and someone drew me a nice sketch I put on a frame that very day~ 
...it actually feels so little time ago, wow.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm sad but thats okay


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2018)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I'm feeling sad tonight for some reason. Probably a lot of reasons. I'm just kind of feeling alone I guess. Darn and right before the holiday right?



I think it's like that for a lot of people. Seems most of my friends are out of town or busy both IRL and online so it does get to feel more lonely than usual. Have some plans to see a movie & have dinner on the 25th but all in all this time of year feels kinda sad to me. And if you are pretty much broke even just going out to do a few things makes you feel guilty...   It's a really hard time depending on the $ and family/social support system you have. Hang in there though....maybe the Grinch will finally win!


----------



## Keefur (Dec 23, 2018)

I wish we all lived close to each other and then we could have one big party.  I'll be at Fangcon in a couple of weeks if any of you can make it there in Birmingham, Alabama.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas floofs!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 24, 2018)

Keefur said:


> I wish we all lived close to each other and then we could have one big party.  I'll be at Fangcon in a couple of weeks if any of you can make it there in Birmingham, Alabama.


OwO thats near me but i'm probably too young to go


----------



## Keefur (Dec 24, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> OwO thats near me but i'm probably too young to go



No, you aren't too young to go, but you would have to have an adult there to accompany you, even if it is another Furry.  I know you aren't sixteen yet.  If you were you would be allowed to come alone if you wish.  We watch out for those under 18 to be sure they have a pleasant convention experience.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas you cunts. Now where's  my lump of coal?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 24, 2018)

I've had acid reflux the past few days, and I'm on the toilet now.


----------



## Tyno (Dec 24, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I've had acid reflux the past few days, and I'm on the toilet now.


how did you find this dark creature?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 24, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> how did you find this dark creature?


GOC raid gone wrong.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2018)

Glucklich Weihnachten, og Godt Jul! To Furries on the continent.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Glucklich Weihnachten, og Godt Jul! To Furries on the continent.


Having difficulty translating.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Having difficulty translating.



Two different languages. 'Happy Christmas' in German followed by Good Yule in Norwegian. 

Furries living in Mainland Europe celebrate Christmas on the 24th of December, so it's xmas today for them.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry xmas and happy new yiff!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Merry Christmas you cunts. Now where's  my lump of coal?


*gives cake*

Sorry to disappoint. :V


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 24, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *gives cake*
> 
> Sorry to disappoint. :V


Maybe its a coal cake


----------



## Rant (Dec 24, 2018)

I want everyone to know my mate is the best because he got me my own Samsung Smart TV and it's fucking beautiful.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Maybe its a coal cake


Hmm. Possible. :3


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 24, 2018)

Keefur said:


> No, you aren't too young to go, but you would have to have an adult there to accompany you, even if it is another Furry.  I know you aren't sixteen yet.  If you were you would be allowed to come alone if you wish.  We watch out for those under 18 to be sure they have a pleasant convention experience.


OwO but to find a ride would be hell m8, i'm from marshall county area lmao thats hours away. I'll see though


----------



## Tyno (Dec 24, 2018)

Rant said:


> I want everyone to know my mate is the best because he got me my own Samsung Smart TV and it's fucking beautiful.


well that was nice of him. Did you thank him?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2018)

It's officially Christmas day here and remember, stuff equals eternal happiness, bad is good and Saint Nicholas is eating all your cookies and drinking your milk.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Maybe its a coal cake


I expect nothing less, and it better be the best coal cake ever.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 25, 2018)

San Francisco's City Christmas tree this year, (in Union Square).. very nice, indeed.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 25, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> San Francisco's City Christmas tree this year, (in Union Square).. very nice, indeed.


Ooh shiny. 
Just wishing everyone a Merry Christmas from the land of Tea and Crumpets.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

It was the morning of Christmas, and my sister's hamster was stirring his fucking wheel at full steam.


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyfur!!!! I wish you all the best!

Here's a very thought provoking quote from a book about foxes I got as a present today:
'We humans have always been uncomfortable in recognizing a bit too much of ourselves in the fox - and too much of the fox in ourselves - and we therefore assert our distinctive humanness by interdicting, suppressing and forgetting our own vulpitude.'


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

Went to re-install borderlands 2, and steam is already chugging. Get ready for newbigeddon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> Merry xmas and happy new yiff!



Happy Nude Deer.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Happy Nude Deer.


Alright, can I have my clothes back now? Its really cold :v


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Alright, can I have my clothes back now? Its really cold :v


What would you do for 'em back


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> What would you do for 'em back


Ah come on! I was already the christmas tree this year!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Ah come on! I was already the christmas tree this year!


You are dedicated beer runner this year.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You are dedicated beer runner this year.


why im honored -_-
:v


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You are dedicated beer runner this year.


So he get's his clothes back next year?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

My Christmas treat, everybody can have their clothes back.


----------



## Synthie (Dec 25, 2018)

Happy Christmas from synthie <3


----------



## TR273 (Dec 25, 2018)

Ok this is wierd, it's just gone 6pm here, it's dark, cold, and I have this strange desire to go for a bike ride.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Ok this is wierd, it's just gone 6pm here, it's dark, cold, and I have this strange desire to go for a bike ride.


Tell us if you are visited by 3 ghosts.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 25, 2018)

Hewwo fwiends uwu
I did a fucky wucky and got into an argument over abortions


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Hewwo fwiends uwu
> I did a fucky wucky and got into an argument over abortions


Was it with family?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

So how's everyfur


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> So how's everyfur


My parent's bought Oreo cups with dunking tongs for me and my sisters. My youngest sister is back on leave from A school early. I ate Oreos despite this stomach bug, and I don't give a fuck. Gave my dogs these peanut butter treats for christmas. Haven't slept well in 3 days. 

I call it a win.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> My parent's bought Oreo cups with dunking tongs for me and my sisters. My youngest sister is back on leave from A school early. I ate Oreos despite this stomach bug, and I don't give a fuck. Gave my dogs these peanut butter treats for christmas. Haven't slept well in 3 days.
> 
> I call it a win.


sounds nice.
also, out of curiosity, what rate did she go for?


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas. ;]


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Merry Christmas. ;]


to you as well


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Alright, can I have my clothes back now? Its really cold :v



@Simo has some new clothes for you that say “Spank Me” on the back of them.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 25, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> @Simo has some new clothes for you that say “Spank Me” on the back of them.


;-;


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> @Simo has some new clothes for you that say “Spank Me” on the back of them.


I feel like this is a reference to something


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 25, 2018)

Here is what I got


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Here is what I got
> 
> View attachment 50584


nice


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> So how's everyfur


Half my family have caught a cold. D:

But we're together.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Half my family have caught a cold. D:
> 
> But we're together.


oh dear. bap the cold away.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> oh dear. bap the cold away.



I will bap it with my immune system.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I will bap it with my immune system.


there you go


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Before Xmas is over!


----------



## GoodBoyeBrandon (Dec 25, 2018)

Hey everyone, Merry Christmas! Anyone else miss the hell out of old chat rooms? I wish they were still a thing...feeling super nostalgic lately. Anyone use paltalk or telegram here? Thinking about getting into that. Where does one find RP partners for specific things these days, since tumblr is going down the tubes?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 25, 2018)

Hey frens how's Christmas going? ^_^


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hey frens how's Christmas going? ^_^



It's almost over! D:


----------



## TR273 (Dec 25, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hey frens how's Christmas going? ^_^


Good, a nice quite day, just how I like them.
How about you?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 25, 2018)

Christmas spankings will be mandatory for all furries.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 25, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Christmas spankings will be mandatory for all furries.


...including me?


----------



## TR273 (Dec 25, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Christmas spankings will be mandatory for all furries.


Do not make me get the tickling sticks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> ...including me?


ESPECIALLY YOU


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Was it with family?


Yes


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Am I the site's top poster or does somebody have more posts than me? 

If so who, and how should I kill them?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 50585
> 
> Before Xmas is over!


Santa, after being Traumatized by Furaffinty.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Am I the site's top poster or does somebody have more posts than me?
> 
> If so who, and how should I kill them?


@Niedlich the Wolf has the highest post count. He’s the forum king


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Niedlich the Wolf has the highest post count. He’s the forum king



*sharpens knives*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> *sharpens knives*


*dulls knives*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 25, 2018)

Murry Christmas Furfags <;


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *dulls knives*


 *Brightens knives*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> *Brightens knives*


*polishes knives*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *polishes knives*


*Butters knives*


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> *Butters knives*



*spanks fox with a butter knife*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*plants snoot*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *polishes knives*





Fallowfox said:


> *Butters knives*





Simo said:


> *spanks fox with a butter knife*


That de-escalated quickly :v


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

*floats about*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> That de-escalated quickly :v


it got strange quickly


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Yes


RIP


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 50595


*butters up sword*
*obtains butter toast*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *butters up sword*
> *obtains butter toast*


*Puts leftover butter on popcorn*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Puts leftover butter on popcorn*
> 
> View attachment 50596


where's the movie


----------



## GoodBoyeBrandon (Dec 25, 2018)

Rystren said:


> where's the movie



I mean we could *always *put Die Hard on. It's Christmas, after all.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Niedlich the Wolf has the highest post count. He’s the forum king





Fallowfox said:


> *sharpens knives*


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 25, 2018)

Huh...?


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Dec 26, 2018)

If you have a switch dm me your friend codes


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


>


I'm going to come give you a murder cuddle.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2018)

Afternoon.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon.


yesternoon


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2018)

Rystren said:


> yesternoon


Yesnoon? Yes to the noon?


----------



## Tyno (Dec 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to come give you a murder cuddle.


What did i just walk into


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 26, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> What did i just walk into


_Squish._


----------



## Tyno (Dec 26, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> _Squish._


squak


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a medion graphics tablet that I previous used with a windows 7 PC. Doesn't seem to work with windows 10. 

Has anybody experienced this? Fixed it?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 26, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yesnoon? Yes to the noon?


just yesternoon


----------



## Synthie (Dec 26, 2018)

Ey frens :3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to come give you a murder cuddle.


OwO


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2018)

Rystren said:


> just yesternoon


Ok, nice. Tomonoon.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 26, 2018)

I have the download codes for the digital version of "The Incredibles 2" and "The Death of Superman" if anyone wants them

(edit: the one for "The Incredibles 2" has already been taken)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

Another special number!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 27, 2018)

Fowlee drew a Christmas picture of me and all my peeps


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2018)

Fuck greedy ISP scum this needs to happen.

truththeory.com: Elon Musk Plans To Give The Entire Planet Free Wi Fi, Here Is How He Will Do It


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fuck greedy ISP scum this needs to happen.
> 
> truththeory.com: Elon Musk Plans To Give The Entire Planet Free Wi Fi, Here Is How He Will Do It


Interesting news indeed!

ISP's all over must be getting angsty at the mere idea of it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Interesting news indeed!
> 
> ISP's all over must be getting angsty at the mere idea of it.


This just in: billionaire entrepreneur Elon Musk Mysteriously dies just before launching satellites to offer the world free wifi, launch has been put on hold. Join us at six were we talk about secret societies and global influence.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This just in: billionaire entrepreneur Elon Musk Mysteriously dies just before launching satellites to offer the world free wifi, launch has been put on hold. Join us at six were we talk about secret societies and global influence.


Lawl.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 27, 2018)

"Google has already fronted about a billion dollars to make sure the project gets off the ground."

That's worrisome.

"And in this case, there is another ironical situation that has been encountered: the internet.org project attempt by Facebook which failed, failed because of an explosion in the SpaceX launcher."

Space X has a bad safety rating. I don't think I'll be taking any martian or lunar trips even if becomes affordable with that company.

"Like everything else, when it comes to Elon Musk, and this is what also separates this project from the others, is that he plans to send up a large number of satellites. He is planning to send them all at once, with no thought of testing waters with a few before sending more.

Critics have been criticising not only this aspect of the project but also the fact that connectivity will be highly dependent on proper consideration of weather."

Well that risks annoying connectivity issues and space junk should anything go wrong, the latter being a serious problem for future space travel. 



Infrarednexus said:


> Fowlee drew a Christmas picture of me and all my peeps



I didn't make it in. Must meme harder.....


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Fowlee drew a Christmas picture of me and all my peeps


ALERT ALERT, humans spotted!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 27, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I didn't make it in. Must meme harder.....


*Psst* Bird pics are the key to winning me over in your favor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Fallowfox said:


> ALERT ALERT, humans spotted!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Psst* Bird pics are the key to winning me over in your favor


I heard you liked birds..


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I heard you liked birds..



The only kind of "birds" I usually like :


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 28, 2018)

Those birds look mighty tasty


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 28, 2018)

I mean the cooked ones <.< >.>


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 28, 2018)

OvO


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 28, 2018)

Art blocks suck ass ugh
I know the best thing to do is to just draw something or take a break, but it’s been like a week and a half and I can’t friccin do anything


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 28, 2018)

Would you like to donate your soul to the Christmas fund?


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 28, 2018)

Who wants to OwO and do the furry?
“Me.”
“What the f*OOF*ck?”
*gets banned*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 28, 2018)

Important things done, now I can go back to staving off sleep for another 9 hours...!

Halp


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 28, 2018)

Wow I do not feel good this morning. I just feel really icky and unwell. I probably shouldnt be drinking coffee while I have indigestion but it is also coffee. So yes to coffee.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 28, 2018)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Wow I do not feel good this morning. I just feel really icky and unwell. I probably shouldnt be drinking coffee while I have indigestion but it is also coffee. So yes to coffee.


It’s always a yes to coffee


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Dec 28, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Art blocks suck ass ugh
> I know the best thing to do is to just draw something or take a break, but it’s been like a week and a half and I can’t friccin do anything


Been in the same boat for like... 12 years.
I've been working on the same drawing for 46 days, still not happy with the construction lines. :c

You'd think I'd just scrap it, but at this point I've invested too much time in it to do that. >.>


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 28, 2018)

Pharmacy computers were down all day yesterday. The backlog of prescriptions means we have a 1hr in store wait, and 3+ hours comeback time. I'm working the counter. RIP


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 28, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Pharmacy computers were down all day yesterday. The backlog of prescriptions means we have a 1hr in store wait, and 3+ hours comeback time. I'm working the counter. RIP


Pressing F


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Dec 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> huge milestone



i forget if i said this but nakedness means its more accurate cause clothes weight


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 29, 2018)

SoraF0X said:


> Those birds look mighty tasty


Oh, they are; indeed... (nom)  (nom)  (nom).

I'm munching on these right now, though :


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2018)

A couple of new (and old!) artists posted recently. <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> i forget if i said this but nakedness means its more accurate cause clothes weight


I weigh myself in only my boxers to prevent it from showing a higher weight than what it really is.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

*casually floats*


----------



## Telnac (Dec 29, 2018)

*casually gets shot down and crashes in flames*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

and why are you getting shot down


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2018)

Awooo!


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

Okami!


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 29, 2018)

Hurray for new artist


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 29, 2018)

Amaterasu?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

where?


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 29, 2018)

<.< >.> O.O


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 29, 2018)

*Shrug*


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

lol


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 29, 2018)

xP Rocking out to some Friends by Hyper potion :3 also high off coffee right now. Slerped it up to fast.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

yep. sounds right


----------



## Synthie (Dec 29, 2018)

hi frens! synthu moved house ^_^


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi frens! synthu moved house ^_^



Are you happy with your new house?


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

new hoose?


----------



## Synthie (Dec 29, 2018)

yep ^_^  it a new care home for me, my parents and my brother are coming to visit tomorrow


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

nice


----------



## Telnac (Dec 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> and why are you getting shot down


I'm a robot dragon built with alien parts and the Space Force has itchy trigger fingers. That and it seemed the right thing to do at the time.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I'm a robot dragon built with alien parts and the Space Force has itchy trigger fingers. That and it seemed the right thing to do at the time.


right thing... to get shot down...


----------



## Telnac (Dec 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> right thing... to get shot down...


It's no big deal. I've been shot down, blown up and vaporized before. I've even had a Kugelblitz black hole explosively evaporate when I was only a few meters away. That's why you make frequent back-ups and get good insurance.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

Telnac said:


> It's no big deal. I've been shot down, blown up and vaporized before. I've even had a Kugelblitz black hole explosively evaporate when I was only a few meters away. That's why you make frequent back-ups and get good insurance.


nier automata style backups or personal computer style


----------



## Telnac (Dec 29, 2018)

Rystren said:


> nier automata style backups or personal computer style


Not familiar with Nier Automata but data is data. My backups are real-time to several devices both in orbit and on the ground.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 29, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Not familiar with Nier Automata but data is data. My backups are real-time to several devices both in orbit and on the ground.


nier automata style. gotcha


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2018)

Awoooo!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 29, 2018)

I just watched scream 1 and 2 two days ago. they were decent i guess.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2018)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I just watched scream 1 and 2 two days ago. they were decent i guess.


Watch Scary Movie! Its the farce of Scream. Funny af!


----------



## Loffi (Dec 29, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watch Scary Movie! Its the farce of Scream. Funny af!



I SAID DON'T DISTURB ME WHILE I'M CLEANING MY ROOM


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2018)

Stadt said:


> I SAID DON'T DISTURB ME WHILE I'M CLEANING MY ROOM


Lol!!!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 30, 2018)

The best thing about living in Mexico is that when you hear detonations at 2:40 AM you don't know if they are gunshots or fireworks lol


----------



## Synthie (Dec 30, 2018)

hi frens!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi frens!


Hi Kazoo!


----------



## Synthie (Dec 30, 2018)

*wags tail* ^_^


----------



## Rystren (Dec 30, 2018)

*snootplants*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi frens!


Hellu. ^w^

What is up?



Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


You stop that. :V

Might hurt the pavement.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hellu. ^w^
> 
> What is up?
> 
> ...


the pavement is fine. lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> the pavement is fine. lol


Really? :V


----------



## Rystren (Dec 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Really? :V


that was someone else. lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Rystren (Dec 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 50800


hello there


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> that was someone else. lol


Right, blame someone else. xD

How are ya, man?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> hello there


Hello


----------



## Rystren (Dec 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Right, blame someone else. xD
> 
> How are ya, man?


pretty good. 
slightly tired, but good


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> pretty good.
> slightly tired, but good


That's good to hear, man.


----------



## Rystren (Dec 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> That's good to hear, man.


how are you?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 30, 2018)

And now for your daily dose of WTF.

www.msn.com: Woman given teddy in Secret Santa - and discovers it contains HUMAN REMAINS


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> And now for your daily dose of WTF.
> 
> www.msn.com: Woman given teddy in Secret Santa - and discovers it contains HUMAN REMAINS


This deserves its own thread. Wtf tho


----------



## Rystren (Dec 30, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> And now for your daily dose of WTF.
> 
> www.msn.com: Woman given teddy in Secret Santa - and discovers it contains HUMAN REMAINS


how does this not surprise me


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> how are you?


I'm pretty good. Currently just relaxing with some Stellaris. =w=


----------



## Rystren (Dec 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm pretty good. Currently just relaxing with some Stellaris. =w=


nice


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

Dragoneer just added some of my art to his favs. O-o <3


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Dragoneer just added some of my art to his favs. O-o <3


Please tell me it was the one with the carrot!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Please tell me it was the one with the carrot!


----------



## Rystren (Dec 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


>


as well as _some other things_


----------



## Synthie (Dec 30, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hellu. ^w^
> 
> What is up?



everything is vury good right now fren  :3


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 30, 2018)

I just finished Adventure Time episode three and I just have one question. When does it start making sense? Is there a story line? Help??


----------



## Polaris (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello, folks!


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 30, 2018)

Seriously I’m confused someone please tell me when it starts making sense


----------



## Polaris (Dec 30, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Seriously I’m confused someone please tell me when it starts making sense


I've watched enough of Adventure Time to know it starts making more sense the further you keep watching.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 30, 2018)

Polaris said:


> I've watched enough of Adventure Time to know it starts making more sense the further you keep watching.


Oh so like watching it just brainwashes you into thinking it makes sense cool fOOFck that I’m out


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 30, 2018)

Adventure Time is poorly written tbh.


----------



## Marcl (Dec 30, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> Oh so like watching it just brainwashes you into thinking it makes sense cool fOOFck that I’m out


It's more of the first episodes are just short stories that introduce the world. Have a good look at the intro, that might give you some ideas. And mysteries about that world's past are part of the story.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Adventure Time is poorly written tbh.


Honestly I think the show is cursed. Like, it has the essence of a cursed image and makes me feel emotions that I’m nOT OKAY WITH. It’s like nostalgia somehow but also pure FoofCKING CONFUSION.
I’m gonna keep watching it


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 30, 2018)

When you break things down, it's a crapsack world, and characters are frequently crappy to one another. Often without good reason, or recompense. The best characters suffer the most, and the worst enjoy positions of privilege and power. Bojack Horseman was legitimately less dismall.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 30, 2018)

On an unrelated note, I started an immigration debate on a FB page because a poster mentioned it tangentially in justifying their position on another issue. I have thus far pissed of both sides of the isle with my position.

Related question, does anyone have a spare fallout shelter I could borrow?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> On an unrelated note, I started an immigration debate on a FB page because a poster mentioned it tangentially in justifying their position on another issue. I have thus far pissed of both sides of the isle with my position.
> 
> Related question, does anyone have a spare fallout shelter I could borrow?


Just duck and cover like Bert the Turtle!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Dec 30, 2018)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


*boops the snoot* gotcha


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 30, 2018)

I am so late to watch wreck it ralph breaks the internet, but MAN did I love that film


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2018)

SoraF0X said:


> I am so late to watch wreck it ralph breaks the internet, but MAN did I love that film


The new Spider Man was great as well! Stan Lee must've been proud when he passed!


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 30, 2018)

Liked the topic of ready player one a bit more though :| despite my love for this film DX


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 30, 2018)

I felt bad inside when he passed, he was a phenomenal man DX his legacy will live on. Need to watch the new spoder man film :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2018)

Glass should be good. M. Night Shamilan is a great film maker.


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 30, 2018)

Can't stop listening to the 2 main songs from the wreck it ralph film. that being " In this place" and " Zero ".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2018)

SoraF0X said:


> I felt bad inside when he passed, he was a phenomenal man DX his legacy will live on. Need to watch the new spoder man film :3


We laughed alot and cried a couple times too. Three times actually. Great movie!!


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 30, 2018)

Was about to say something from the film, almost spoiled something DX


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2018)

SoraF0X said:


> Can't stop listening to the 2 main songs from the wreck it ralph film. that being " In this place" and " Zero ".


Post Malone's Sunflower from Spider Man is pretty groovy!


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 30, 2018)

Ima see about that after In this place finishes x3 8th replay, many more to come.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2018)

SoraF0X said:


> Ima see about that after In this place finishes x3 8th replay, many more to come.


Sometimes thats the only way to get it out of your head.


----------



## SoraF0X (Dec 30, 2018)

Time to party again before work tomorrow :3 with me xblox friends x3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2018)

Shhhhhh. I hear Furries.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 31, 2018)

I just finished OneShot. Finished finished.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

I wonder if I'll ever finish a Stellaris playthrough...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2018)

I *think* I've got this computer's visual displays configured correctly. I *think*.


----------



## MadAsh55 (Dec 31, 2018)

ah Stellaris is a great game but I have never completed a playthrough for a single race yet. I get bored and start a new race again hahaha


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

MadAsh55 said:


> ah Stellaris is a great game but I have never completed a playthrough for a single race yet. I get bored and start a new race again hahaha


Ethics, Civics and Traits alongside a large collection of Traditions mods make the base game very enjoyable. 







The mods I am currently using:


----------



## Synthie (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi frens ^_^  you furs havin' a good day?


----------



## MadAsh55 (Dec 31, 2018)

nice, I think you have must be playing longer than I have! or at least worked on it harder. but true a very enjoyable game. What kind of race do you usually go for? I usually go for more insect-like. I don't know why I do but for some reason, I usually end up going with that. hahahaha


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year Furries!! Awoooooo!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2018)

Closing in on 12221 posts.


----------



## MadAsh55 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year! wow thats a lot of posts  well done


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Closing in on 12221 posts.


Call me at 25,000!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Call me at 25,000!



I think you mean 25552

Special numbers are best


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I think you mean 25552
> 
> Special numbers are best


Call me when you have 01001111 01110111 01001111 posts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Call me when you have 01001111 01110111 01001111 posts.


4F774F


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> 4F774F


IYAF  EOWJ  OYUZ


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Call me at 25,000!


Is that in years, months, days, hours, minutes or seconds?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

MadAsh55 said:


> nice, I think you have must be playing longer than I have! or at least worked on it harder. but true a very enjoyable game. What kind of race do you usually go for? I usually go for more insect-like. I don't know why I do but for some reason, I usually end up going with that. hahahaha


Well, I've always been a fan of the fox species. Reminds me a lot of the fennec, which is a rather cute species. 

Tho recently I've been broadening my horizons, and decided to go with "The Tyranids"(Warhammer 40k reference), and arthropoid species. Was tempted to name them "Arthurpoids" from the Youtuber War series, but I went "meh". 

The Stellaris Youtuber War episode here:





I highly recommend checking it out, it's really fun to watch.


----------



## skunky_krunky (Dec 31, 2018)

how do i become a furry


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 31, 2018)

skunky_krunky said:


> how do i become a furry



At the minimum; call yourself one, and have some sort of appreciation of something involving anthropomorphic animal characters.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

skunky_krunky said:


> how do i become a furry


Ask @Some Moron 

He’s the biggest furry here


----------



## Synthie (Dec 31, 2018)

skunky_krunky said:


> how do i become a furry


get into some pointless argument about politics and the furry community,  that would probably do the trick XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## del (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


We have now discovered the meaning of life...


----------



## Synthie (Dec 31, 2018)

hi birbs


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Don't do it Birbakin, I have the high branch.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi birbs


I can give you all the birbs you need friend


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Don't do it Birbakin, I have the high branch.


Only Sith Birbs deal in absolutes!

"But isn't that in and of itself an absolute?"


----------



## del (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can give you all the birbs you need friend


Pure magic


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

I should make a parrot sona, but what species?


----------



## del (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I should make a parrot sona, but what species?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

JPJK said:


>


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I should make a parrot sona, but what species?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 31, 2018)

This thread needs an epilepsy warning at this rate.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


OMG! A CYBORG PARROT!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> OMG! A CYBORG PARROT!







top 10 anime betrayals


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2018)

skunky_krunky said:


> how do i become a furry



You get bitten by another furry.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

HALP! MY PALE MOON IS ACTUALLY LAGGING BECAUSE OF ALL THE BIRBS!

STAPH! D:


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I should make a parrot sona, but what species?



Norwegian Blue!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Norwegian Blue!


He's pining for the Fjords.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> He's pining for the Fjords.


You called?




(Fjord Frost, for anyone that doesn't youtube)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Norwegian Blue!












Of all the parrots I could be, you suggested the dead one >:V


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 50937
> 
> Of all the parrots I could be, you suggested the dead one >:V



It's not dead!  It's just resting!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's not dead!  It's just resting!


in Peace, too.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's not dead!  It's just resting!


This is an ex-parrot!


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's not dead!  It's just resting!



It's pining for the fjords!

damn, someone already said it!

It's a stiff, bereft of life!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy (early) new years!
Lets hope 2019 isn’t too bad!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

I have a Norway parrot just for you @Yakamaru


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have a Norway parrot just for you @Yakamaru


You have a DEAD one. :V


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> You have a DEAD one. :V


Ssshh, dont make the robot angry :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Ssshh, dont make the robot angry :V


He gave me a dead bird that visited Chernobyl. At least I get to annoy the everliving fuck outta the neighbor with radiation...


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year furs.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> He gave me a dead bird that visited Chernobyl. At least I get to annoy the everliving fuck outta the neighbor with radiation...


It's dead because you didn't feed him!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's dead because you didn't feed him!


The bird eats whole cows twice a day. How can you expect me to feed it that every day and still be able to keep it? :V

Would've been better to have Petey raid the local farms..


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The bird eats whole cows twice a day. How can you expect me to feed it that every day and still be able to keep it? :V
> 
> Would've been better to have Petey raid the local farms..


Simple. When you run out of cows, feed it people


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Simple. When you run out of cows, feed it people


​


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> ​


Well, what would you feed him?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Well, what would you feed him?


...
Oh.
Just spare us please :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Simple. When you run out of cows, feed it people


Nah, I was already feeding Petey people, but my neighbors kept disappearing, so I had to make a change of plans. That, and the police might have some questions as to why I have 15-20 pairs of car keys..


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah, I was already feeding Petey people, but my neighbors kept disappearing, so I had to make a change of plans. That, and the police might have some questions as to why I have 15-20 pairs of car keys..


Seems that every time you own a giant parrot and feed it local people, the police always have to stick their noses in your business. Where is the decency?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Seems that every time you own a giant parrot and feed it local people, the police always have to stick their noses in your business. Where is the decency?


There's no decency to be found. Ever.

Can't even feed your giant radioactive mutant bird some people. :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Simple. When you run out of cows, feed it people


Good idea, it's not like I was using them anyway!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Good idea, it's not like I was using them anyway!


Evidence proves otherwise




Humans provide food source
:V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Evidence proves otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's in Japan. Here in America, it's the other way around.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That's in Japan. Here in America, it's the other way around.


We make the humans bow to us? :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> We make the humans bow to us? :V


Uh...
Sure. You go do dat.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Uh...
> Sure. You go do dat.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 31, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> We make the humans bow to us? :V


Kinky


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year, Gluecklich neues Jahr, Godt nytt ar!


----------



## skunky_krunky (Dec 31, 2018)

happy new year


----------



## SoraF0X (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new years everybody  *badoosh* or I think that's the sound fireworks makes?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 1, 2019)

SoraF0X said:


> Happy new years everybody  *badoosh* or I think that's the sound fireworks makes?


Litteraly saw someone shooting off a glock, but I was honestly too drunk to confront them about it. I mispelled every word in the last sentence the first time I typed it. Fucking 'murican stupidity.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 1, 2019)

Finally 2018 is gone.
Good riddance!


----------



## MadAsh55 (Jan 1, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Tho recently I've been broadening my horizons, and decided to go with "The Tyranids"(Warhammer 40k reference), and arthropoid species.



Funny enough my main Warhammer 40K army are Tyranids. I'm gonna watch that video! least it will be the highlight of my day since I have to work.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Evidence proves otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humans provide food to deer, deer become food to humans. :V



MadAsh55 said:


> Funny enough my main Warhammer 40K army are Tyranids. I'm gonna watch that video! least it will be the highlight of my day since I have to work.


The Youtuber War seasons are pretty fun to watch. I think we will be seeing more of that to be honest.


----------



## MadAsh55 (Jan 1, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I think we will be seeing more of that to be honest.



Dear god, I hope there is. I've already watched those 2 seasons already. I enjoyed it and given me a few ideas on my gameplay, mwhahahaha


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 1, 2019)

I found another caterpillar this morning that looked like Steve Harvey’s mustache.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found another caterpillar this morning that looked like Steve Harvey’s mustache.


Lmao I find those all the time! I wouldn't touch them if I were you, they can sting. Plus they stinky lol.

On another note, are there any other Wiccan furries out there?


----------



## Rystren (Jan 1, 2019)

it seems so quiet here these days


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 1, 2019)

Rystren said:


> it seems so quiet here these days


My guess is that everyone is having a hangover from their New Year's party


----------



## Rystren (Jan 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My guess is that everyone is having a hangover from their New Year's party


ah yes. that thing i wont have


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 1, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Lmao I find those all the time! I wouldn't touch them if I were you, they can sting. Plus they stinky lol.


Thanks for the heads up. I was tempted to pet it but now I know not to


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 1, 2019)

so,  on twitter, there was this fursuiter who apparently was badly "hurt" by one of his close friends. sucks to hear that.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My guess is that everyone is having a hangover from their New Year's party


I'm 16 so no alcohol for me. not even virtually. not even from furry to furry, so don't even try.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 1, 2019)

Happ new year frens! :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2019)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 1, 2019)

MadAsh55 said:


> Funny enough my main Warhammer 40K army are Tyranids. I'm gonna watch that video! least it will be the highlight of my day since I have to work.


We might have to meet up with my T'au some time.

Preferably when I'm not hungover.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was tempted to pet it but now I know not to


That sounded sarcastic as hell


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 1, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> That sounded sarcastic as hell


I was being serious. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 1, 2019)

Rystren said:


> it seems so quiet here these days


oh really? *places snoot on @Rystren s snoot, happy 2k19 bruh


----------



## Rystren (Jan 1, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> oh really? *places snoot on @Rystren s snoot, happy 2k19 bruh


hi there. lol


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I was being serious. Sorry for the confusion


Ahh no it's alright. I have asd so it's hard to detect stuff like that ahah...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> We might have to meet up with my T'au some time.
> 
> Preferably when I'm not hungover.


You're a man of culture, I see. :3

Tau ftw!


----------



## Keefur (Jan 2, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> You're a man of culture, I see. :3
> 
> Tau ftw!



I never got into 40K.  GDW has a shop about fifteen minutes from my house though.  It's a cool place.  I've got pics somewhere.  As a gamer, I was more into the fantasy army battles.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I never got into 40K.  GDW has a shop about fifteen minutes from my house though.  It's a cool place.  I've got pics somewhere.  As a gamer, I was more into the fantasy army battles.


I mainly play the PC games myself. Have everything from the RTS games to the Marine-something one(forgot the name >_<), and they are all good games.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 2, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I mainly play the PC games myself. Have everything from the RTS games to the Marine-something one(forgot the name >_<), and they are all good games.



I used to be heavily involved in the board game industry.  I help playtest a lot of games.  I broke many of them, sending their designers home with long faces.  Better to break a game in playtest then to come out with a really bad game.  I got into games in its infancy and knew most of the designers.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I used to be heavily involved in the board game industry.  I help playtest a lot of games.  I broke many of them, sending their designers home with long faces.  Better to break a game in playtest then to come out with a really bad game.  I got into games in its infancy and knew most of the designers.


Hehe. Ye, game testing is a lot of fun. Especially if you have people coming to YOU with it.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 2, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. Ye, game testing is a lot of fun. Especially if you have people coming to YOU with it.


I haven't done it in a while though.  Yeah... those were good times.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 2, 2019)

I can not go back to sleep. My dreams were too messed up to go back to sleep now so now I'm watching mst3k.


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2019)

oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......


----------



## Charrburn (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......


So sorry to hear about that Simo :c Life can really suck a lot of the time. Never give up though, so many people in your life love and care about you. <3


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......



*Hugs tightly*
I'm very sorry to hear all that happened. I'll be glad to chat when you're ready. Till then...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 2, 2019)

@Simo 
Holy shit. I'm at work till 4 central, but I need you to PM me. Stay safe, don't do anything crazy.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......



That sounds a lot like how I live my own life at home and well, I dont want alarm you too much but if they're beating you up like that well there might be only one other option and that's to remove yourself from your abusers. Just run. I'm going to have to run soon and I wish we were nearer as to help each other so all I can say is this, make a plan, then get out. I might have to start pitching a tent soon or I will end up as a suicide case if I dont get out and you seem like you are in a similar place especially if you have bruises. I know it is hard to accept but it might be your only way to survive just to run. Just make sure not to leave making an escape to be totally out of the question.

My advice for right now? You need to buy yourself a slice of cake, a cupcake, or a dessert that you enjoy and celebrate with a candle in it. Just you. Don't tell anyone. Your day should be for you right? So let's you celebrate. And buy yourself a present, doesnt have to be expensive just something you like. I like Legos and stuffed animals that sort of thing so id probably get myself something like that but for you it is up to you. Try to celebrate a little on your own, and make sure you don't invite anyone who you don't actually want at your party.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 2, 2019)

Anyone can feel free to contact me if you need help. I don't have cash, but I'm willing to do what I can.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......


We all love you too. You are the nicest and friendliest person I know here. I'm sorry for what you are going through right now.


----------



## Aznig (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......



Simo, we all love you dearly. I’m deeply concerned for you. I sent you a little message over on discord - please don’t ever feel alone. I hope things get better for you. Please hang on.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......



I am sorry to hear about this. I dealt with some bad times a little over a decade ago. I managed to make a full recovery via medication, but that makes me one of the lucky ones. Escaping from such conditions can be a difficult, protracted process, and it doesn’t help that circumstances largely beyond our control play a key role in such issues. I don’t have any easy answers (again, my experience was entirely different, and I will be the first to admit that I got lucky), but I wish you the best.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 2, 2019)

so i just changed my twitter name to midnightfluffypaws, is that weird, if so, got any alt names? other than my real one.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......


yea i feel ya, I was born with bipolar depression, and that made life harder for me, I never have had much friends growing up, bullied 7 years straight, but I still kick life in the ass every day, and talk to you guys. so hope you get better soon, so here's a little something to cheer you up.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 2, 2019)

based on my posts, do you guys think that I would hate on someone who starts talking shit about you guys, basically someone who is a furry hater. feel free to be open minded about this, i'm open to anything


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2019)

Izzy4895 said:


> I am sorry to hear about this. I dealt with some bad times a little over a decade ago. I managed to make a full recovery via medication, but that makes me one of the lucky ones. Escaping from such conditions can be a difficult, protracted process, and it doesn’t help that circumstances largely beyond our control play a key role in such issues. I don’t have any easy answers (again, my experience was entirely different, and I will be the first to admit that I got lucky), but I wish you the best.



Thanks, Izzy...has been a crazy year...hopefully, things will even out, soon.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> Thanks, Izzy...has been a crazy year...hopefully, things will even out, soon.


I was really worried you were gonna do something crazy earlier. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh this was maybe the most lonely depressing holiday so far and now here I am with some bruised or broken ribs various bruises on my arms and legs I bit my lip bad...and not on new years but in other cray circumstances....My stupid birthday is Jan 5 and this is a day I have often planned to end things. Getting older...poor...can't drive.....stuck with low wages and mass trasit that takes half my life away...... hope has been fading though so many years of therapy and meds and this and that...I am supposed to back to work today but it's hard to move in certain ways I guess I should see a dr...but it is cold and rainy yet I wonder what I did to myself and I wonder even more so why????? to anyone who sent a PM and such I love you all & will answer soon as I can......


Wait, what? Yeah, you should probably see a doctor ASAP!

I wish you the best and hope you recover from this as fast as possible, Simo. We love you here on the forum.



Furrygameremopunk said:


> based on my posts, do you guys think that I would hate on someone who starts talking shit about you guys, basically someone who is a furry hater. feel free to be open minded about this, i'm open to anything


Ignore people behaving like trash and move on.


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I was really worried you were gonna do something crazy earlier. Glad to hear from you.



Well, I may still? I mean, I think I am pretty sure of being evicted, and soon...and I don't really have a place to go. I worry about my cat, he's 19 or 20; had him since a kitten. Guess maybe I can find a way to send my stuff to storage even without driving...but where I'll go, and sleep...well...I'd be lying if I said I've never been so scared in my life. Been frantically packing in this numb state of confusion and that dumb pulled muscle, ug, of all times. 

I've seen a lotta drs for anxiety/depression, and will see one abuot my back, soon, though this came up today, and I have no real idea what to do: I mean: I don't really have anyone, here, to call.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 2, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Wait, what? Yeah, you should probably see a doctor ASAP!
> 
> I wish you the best and hope you recover from this as fast as possible, Simo. We love you here on the forum.
> 
> ...


true,


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 2, 2019)

@Simo I wish I could do more to help, and knew all the answers.

We love you.  I hope you make it through all right. 

Is there _anything_ we can do to at least help a bit?


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> @Simo I wish I could do more to help, and knew all the answers.
> 
> We love you.  I hope you make it through all right.
> 
> Is there _anything_ we can do to at least help a bit?



Gosh, it's so hard to say, I mean, it does mean a lot to hear from everyone. I'm just scared, with an old cat, and no place to go? It's weird, how much money means so much, I was thinking, it's such a fine line, between making a living, and falling under...and all the fear/anxiety it creates. I'm sorta ina numb panic. I generally don't like to be so dramatic, but there is some sense of unreality about all this...and where to go, to find help, to get on my feet, and be OK, and maybe one day, have a bit to say, travel some, do  a few things, down the road...now, though, it's survival mode, and my body is all wired, yet exhausted, at the same time. I have looked, but have not seen any place/agency to help what might be called, 'the working poor', so to speak, in the USA.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 2, 2019)

homeofthesparrow.org: Housing Insecurity Happens in Every Zip Code - Our Off-Site Hours
suicidepreventionlifeline.org: Home


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 2, 2019)

me when i don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 2, 2019)

here's a song for @Simo, you can fight through this bro.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2019)

Erghgghh windows 10. 

> Cortana automatically displays the last indecent furry images I've looked at in the 'photos' results when you search. ><
> Does not remember the color calibration for the screen, so I have to do it each time I restart computer! 
> 'pick up where you left off' tab that displays the same locations for the furry images I am trying to persuade cortana not to automatically display to anybody who happens to type in my cortana bar!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Erghgghh windows 10.
> 
> > Cortana automatically displays the last indecent furry images I've looked at in the 'photos' results when you search. ><
> > Does not remember the color calibration for the screen, so I have to do it each time I restart computer!
> > 'pick up where you left off' tab that displays the same locations for the furry images I am trying to persuade cortana not to automatically display to anybody who happens to type in my cortana bar!


Cortana: Destroying Furries, because Only AIs are allowed to usurp the humans.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 3, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Cortana: Destroying Furries, because Only AIs are allowed to usurp the humans.


Why not both @Infrarednexus


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Cortana: Destroying Furries, because Only AIs are allowed to usurp the humans.



The worst part is that I solved all of these problems at 3am yesterday by fiddling with PC's settings, and I don't actually know how I solved them. I just repeated the same steps that didn't work before, and for some reason they are magically working...for now. 

While I was looking for solutions I came across a thread by a Doctor saying that they once looked at medical photographs on the family computer, and now gorey medical pictures appear in the search bar every time the children use Cortana to search.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2019)

I apologise for the double post!

But look; Ultima Thule is the shape of a snowman!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 3, 2019)

Oh gosh the past few days I've woken up with just the worst hunger pains and this weird feeling like if I tried to eat anything it would just make it worse. So nauseated.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Oh gosh the past few days I've woken up with just the worst hunger pains and this weird feeling like if I tried to eat anything it would just make it worse. So nauseated.



Did you recently encounter any strange alien creatures that really wanted to hug your face?

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Why not both @Infrarednexus


Don’t tempt me


----------



## Simo (Jan 3, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> @Simo I wish I could do more to help, and knew all the answers.
> 
> We love you.  I hope you make it through all right.
> 
> Is there _anything_ we can do to at least help a bit?



Once again, thanks.

I'm off to the Dr, I think I bruised a rib (ouch) and also...well, I am getting some very bad panic attacks. No new news here yet on how much time we have, so still in that unknown area. 

What I am really worried about is our cat...I can't say how much he's meant, and what we'll do, here: I mean, we can't just put him down (he is 19 or so, but still has time left, is not feeble), though my housemate said maybe we would have to, only he is still got some years left, and we don't want to, I could not live with myself, after a thing like that. But not sure where he can stay. There's not really places for pets of the homeless, that I have found, in my searching, so far, that offer any real solutions...that and I see him now sleeping on a pile of clothes, and, I just wanna cry, I feel so bad, for him, so innocent and calm in all this, so unknowing. All these worries, it's hard to think, clear, still. But I gotta be careful at the Dr with what I say; I don't wanna end up on suicide watch/locked up, at a time like this.

Am going to stop by the LGBT center for case management in housing; maybe they have some ideas?

And does anyone know what happens, if you have an old cat, and what to do? I can't think of any friends; few relatives are all very far away, and no way to get to them.

Trying to hold on here, though feel like I am grasping at straws, just unsure, what to do. Will call a few numbers, but social services are already so bogged down and broke, in a poor town like Baltimore. Gonna set out to the Dr, and a few places; took a personal leave day, as I really had to...am not in good shape, to go to work; tomorrow, I will try my best to.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 3, 2019)

Simo said:


> Once again, thanks.
> 
> I'm off to the Dr, I think I bruised a rib (ouch) and also...well, I am getting some very bad panic attacks. No new news here yet on how much time we have, so still in that unknown area.
> 
> ...


Cat leashes are a thing. 

Do you have any good family or IRL  friends with a couch? Did the couch surfing thing in highschool.


----------



## Dancy (Jan 3, 2019)

Simo said:


> Once again, thanks.
> 
> I'm off to the Dr, I think I bruised a rib (ouch) and also...well, I am getting some very bad panic attacks. No new news here yet on how much time we have, so still in that unknown area.
> 
> ...


_there are temporary shelters for pets, but i'd need to research the ones in baltimore before i gave specifics.
i'll ask some of my animal rights friends; they should know more about how things are done on the east coast.
in the meantime, you might find this helpful:

BARCS_​


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 3, 2019)

Finally seeing a psychologist again. Oh biy has it been a year.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 3, 2019)

watching the pupper right now, luckily he's taking a nap, so that's a little less trouble he'll get in... as of right now.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 3, 2019)

i'm tired... but i'm not, and i don't know why. HELP PLS.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 3, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i'm tired... but i'm not, and i don't know why. HELP PLS.



Definite sign that you've lost it.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Definite sign that you've lost it.


tbh i've more than likely lost it a long time ago.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I apologise for the double post!
> 
> But look; Ultima Thule is the shape of a snowman!


A big ass angry snowman!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2019)

Simo said:


> Once again, thanks.
> 
> I'm off to the Dr, I think I bruised a rib (ouch) and also...well, I am getting some very bad panic attacks. No new news here yet on how much time we have, so still in that unknown area.
> 
> ...


Sending warm thoughts and hugs and prayers your way Simo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> tbh i've more than likely lost it a long time ago.


Can you lose it if you never had it? *head explodes*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 3, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Can you lose it if you never had it? *head explodes*



I'll tell you who's had it, me! *head explodes*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 3, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Can you lose it if you never had it? *head explodes*


huh, never thought of it that way. MIND BLOWN


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 3, 2019)

Cue the scene from Scanners.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 3, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A big ass angry snowman!!


Big? Such language, Okami. The kids might hear. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Big? Such language, Okami. The kids might hear. :V


Oops!


----------



## Synthie (Jan 3, 2019)

hi frens! *wag wag*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 3, 2019)

Time to read some comics.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Time to read some comics.


damn, wish i had some comics to read. *sigh*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 3, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> damn, wish i had some comics to read. *sigh*


 
Digital Comics - Comics by comiXology


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 3, 2019)

You know there's something very weird and nostalgic about Sigourney Weavers face. 

Yeah I'm watching Ghostbusters.


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 3, 2019)

*deep breath*


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> *deep breath*


**SCREAMS**


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> **SCREAMS**



Sigourney Weavers face is not that scary. Oh wait sorry you probably meant something else.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> **SCREAMS**


*opens door* "Shut the fuck up unless ya dying!"


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *opens door* "Shut the fuck up unless ya dying!"


FRICK YOU MOM


Cannabiskitty said:


> Sigourney Weavers face is not that scary. Oh wait sorry you probably meant something else.


*looks them up*
*SCREAMS*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> FRICK YOU MOM
> 
> *looks them up*
> *SCREAMS*


I brought you into this world, and I can take you back out!


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I brought you into this world, and I can take you back out!


OH YEAH? WELL- I’m not entirely sure you ARENT my mom honestly


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> OH YEAH? WELL- I’m not entirely sure you ARENT my mom honestly


Lol


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> **SCREAMS**


Merry Christmas, Street Corner Lunatic_!_ (Y)


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 4, 2019)

Yo I need someone to post this in r/iamverybadass because I don’t have the reddit app so I can’t post @-@
Also if you’re able to put these pictures together side by side that would be amazing.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh gosh I feel icky


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 4, 2019)

Apparently, I'm joining the military.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 4, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Apparently, I'm joining the military.


Congrats!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 4, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Apparently, I'm joining the military.



Will they let you keep your hat?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 4, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Will they let you keep your hat?


They fucking better.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 4, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Will they let you keep your hat?


I have come up with a diplomatic solution.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 4, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I have come up with a diplomatic solution.



What is it? I can't see any hat!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Apparently, I'm joining the military.


Have fun, man.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 4, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Have fun, man.


Probably not XD


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 4, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Probably not XD


Well, good buck luck anyways!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 4, 2019)

On my lunch break. My pharmacy be like;


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh gosh I'm starting to feel like actually really sick. My stomach is not in a good mood rn..


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 4, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Oh gosh I'm starting to feel like actually really sick. My stomach is not in a good mood rn..


Sorry m8.


----------



## Marcl (Jan 4, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Apparently, I'm joining the military.


Hmm... Obligatory service?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 4, 2019)

Ok I'm going to like, I dont know, maybe cry myself to sleep. Again.


----------



## Marcl (Jan 4, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Ok I'm going to like, I dont know, maybe cry myself to sleep. Again.


If your body starts to feel sick due to stress, try to calm down first. Some nice tea, music (can be even shit, just to take your mind). Just to calm down. Maybe have a bath or a shower.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 4, 2019)

Marcl said:


> If your body starts to feel sick due to stress, try to calm down first. Some nice tea, music (can be even shit, just to take your mind). Just to calm down. Maybe have a bath or a shower.



I actually am pretty calm. I just cry a lot.


----------



## Marcl (Jan 4, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I actually am pretty calm. I just cry a lot.


Oh... You should really go see doctor about that.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 4, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Oh... You should really go see doctor about that.



You mean a psychiatrist. Yes. I have many traumas.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 4, 2019)

Some days it's just getting by till things change.


----------



## Marcl (Jan 4, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> You mean a psychiatrist. Yes. I have many traumas.


Sounds about right, though I was thinking of GP for the first try ^-^'. And I see. I was just responding to the fact that having a physical reaction as if under strong emotions while being calm is something that should be addressed by someone more knowledgable.

*hugs* Take care


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 4, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Hmm... Obligatory service?


No, more like 'I've been really slow and cautious in everything, but I made both of my last life descisions impusively and it went amazing so lets do it again.'
Third time is either the charm or the time I finally get punished for such an idiotic method of making decisions.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 4, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Sounds about right, though I was thinking of GP for the first try ^-^'. And I see. I was just responding to the fact that having a physical reaction as if under strong emotions while being calm is something that should be addressed by someone more knowledgable.
> 
> *hugs* Take care



*hugs back*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 4, 2019)

Just got done with a twelve hour shift at work like an hour ago


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2019)

>< Having so much trouble getting a part time employer to pay me for some work I did last year.

I once had loads of trouble getting £600 off an employer and it turned out they had lost the time-sheet I submitted for my hours of work.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> >< Having so much trouble getting a part time employer to pay me for some work I did last year.
> 
> I once had loads of trouble getting £600 off an employer and it turned out they had lost the time-sheet I submitted for my hours of work.


Revolution when? Jk

Gotta love shitty bosses.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 4, 2019)

Good news everybody!





I just broke my personal record for consecutive days lived and I am going for the record again tomorrow. Wish me luck! <:


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 4, 2019)

Well goodnight y'all. I'm delirious probably.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 5, 2019)

Holy fishmoly, AGDQ starts tomorrow PogChamp


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2019)

Everytime I visit the art forum and see the 'free art' threads there are like a million users there who literally never post anywhere else on the forum.


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Everytime I visit the art forum and see the 'free art' threads there are like a million users there who literally never post anywhere else on the forum.



That's because there is _complimentary coffee_ in the free art section on the forums.

_But psst, that's just *our* little secret._

Special code for the complimentary coffee cup within the spoiler.


Spoiler



↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← →


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 5, 2019)

Nothin' like a hot shower after a long stressful day... (ahhhhhh)  :


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 5, 2019)

Seems like every morning I wake up feeling more sick.


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 5, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Seems like every morning I wake up feeling more sick.


Please feel better soon!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Nothin' like a hot shower after a long stressful day... (ahhhhhh)  :


Question for ya tho. Do you shower in the morning, during midday or the evening?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 5, 2019)

Mewmento said:


> Please feel better soon!



Yes exactly. I must will myself to be better. That will work.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 5, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Question for ya tho. Do you shower in the morning, during midday or the evening?


All of the above; whenever I feel the need.



Cannabiskitty said:


> Yes exactly. I must will myself to be better. That will work.



Try Pepto Bismol ?


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 5, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Yes exactly. I must will myself to be better. That will work.



It doesn't quite work like that, and I understand your point with that.
I have felt general malaise for a while without having a general cause -- what I have found usually helps is to stay consistently hydrated throughout the day. Maybe it could help you as well.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 5, 2019)

Mewmento said:


> It doesn't quite work like that, and I understand your point with that.
> I have felt general malaise for a while without having a general cause -- what I have found usually helps is to stay consistently hydrated throughout the day. Maybe it could help you as well.



I wasn't being completely sarcastic. Studies show that a positive attitude actually does help one get over illness. I already drink plenty of water.


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 5, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I wasn't being completely sarcastic. Studies show that a positive attitude actually does help one get over illness. I already drink plenty of water.


I've heard about that! I think the placebo effect right?
I heard a story where somebody had gotten over an intense spinal issue with comedy movies and sugar pills -- astounding doctors.

Does not work all the time, but a pawsitive attitude seems to go a long way.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2019)

Mewmento said:


> Does not work all the time, but a *pawsitive *attitude seems to go a long way.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 5, 2019)

Mewmento said:


> I've heard about that! I think the placebo effect right?
> I heard a story where somebody had gotten over an intense spinal issue with comedy movies and sugar pills -- astounding doctors.
> 
> Does not work all the time, but a pawsitive attitude seems to go a long way.



I said it _helps._


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 5, 2019)

Fixed it.

@Fallowfox


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 5, 2019)

just got a steak and cheese from Subway, and let me tell you, it's worth the two extra dollars for a footlong. you guys should try it, hopefully you like it.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> just got a steak and cheese from Subway, and let me tell you, it's worth the two extra dollars for a footlong. you guys should try it, hopefully you like it.



No. Well ok. Maybe.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Everytime I visit the art forum and see the 'free art' threads there are like a million users there who literally never post anywhere else on the forum.


I forgot I made this a while back


----------



## Synthie (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi everyfur ^w^ how are you all?


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 5, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hi everyfur ^w^ how are you all?


Not too bad, my computer bluescreened a few minutes ago  but other than that all is well. How are you?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 5, 2019)

im ok thanks ^_^  just playing some Heroes and Generals atm


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 5, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> im ok thanks ^_^  just playing some Heroes and Generals atm


I haven't played that, how would you rate it as far as fps go?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 5, 2019)

8/10  Id say   for a free to play game its really good!


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 5, 2019)

I'll have to give it a shot, I'm starting to get a little bored with Insurgency.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 5, 2019)

it  does take a while to unlock things and make a lot of money in the game, but apart from that its all good


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 5, 2019)

Apparently i have low iron levels in my body, or it's a low blood pressure thing, still, this isn't good for me, must've been born this way or something idk


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Apparently i have low iron levels in my body, or it's a low blood pressure thing, still, this isn't good for me, must've been born this way or something idk



I think that may be fairly common actually.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 5, 2019)

i think they mean kit-kat????


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm so fucking scared now, because a friend of mine on deviantart is planning to commit suicide, it would seriously piss me off, because they're one of my friends, and i need friends to look to and to talk to, i'm serious, she's going to attempt to commit suicide. and it scares me, and shatters me to say this too. I just want her to stay with us and to keep us updated on her posts so we know that everything is ok. I just want her to be safe and not go through this, or else i don't know what'll happen, i know i have you, but i really want her to be ok.  It really kills me to say this. it makes me tear up writing this, and i just want you to know that this is a very fucking serious moment right now, and i hope you understand that.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 6, 2019)

Damn, that's horrible! I know how terrifying this can be, especially since you probably are limited to deviantart for communication. Just let her know you are there for her, how much she means to you, and that no matter how dark the night, there is always hope for a brighter tomorrow. Sometimes that's all you can do. I wish I could offer some better advice but know that everyone's here for you and I really, really hope your friend makes the right choice.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 6, 2019)

now that ive managed to catch up on the last 12 pages... 



VileTypos said:


> Yo I need someone to post this in r/iamverybadass because I don’t have the reddit app so I can’t post @-@
> Also if you’re able to put these pictures together side by side that would be amazing.
> View attachment 51201
> View attachment 51202


r/ihavereddit 
r/ihavereddit 
r/ihavereddit 



Fallowfox said:


> cortana bar!


ill ignore that cortana just crashed for me and wont work for me if the search bar is empty 
if you hit the start key or click the button and start typing without clicking anywhere atleast for me no history shows up 



Ian The Catbee said:


> On another note, are there any other Wiccan furries out there?


depending on what you mean maybe? 



Yakamaru said:


> He gave me a dead bird that visited Chernobyl. At least I get to annoy the everliving fuck outta the neighbor with radiation...


as i read this just as i started to read chernobyl a song named "PU-Nuclear Plant" played (remix of the dark cave song from pokemon that plays near the end of the pokemon uranium fangame) 

also... twitters logo guidelines literally have a rule to not anthropomorphize the bird... 


time to sleep since its 6:30am for me now


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2019)

Another special number.





and even more


----------



## Synthie (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi again floofers ^w^


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 6, 2019)

I have one friend who just confessed to another and third friend who is having a depressive breakdown, I forgot my anxiety meds to deal with this yesterday, and I had way too much coffee, which has caused painful digestive issues.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> You know there's something very weird and nostalgic about Sigourney Weavers face.



I feel something similar when I watch an early film, with Winona Ryder. 

And though not early, and an odd film, now I wanna watch "A Scanner Darkly", again...


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I have one friend who just confessed to another and third friend who is having a depressive breakdown, I forgot my anxiety meds to deal with this yesterday, and I had way too much coffee, which has caused painful digestive issues.


 
Ouch! Maybe some tums, herbal tea and a hot bath, is n order, here. Hope ya feel better; that feeling of when your digestion if off due to nerves is never any fun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2019)

Simo said:


> Ouch! Maybe some tums, herbal tea and a hot bath, is n order, here. Hope ya feel better; that feeling of when your digestion if off due to nerves is never any fun.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 6, 2019)

Simo said:


> I feel something similar when I watch an early film, with Winona Ryder.
> 
> And though not early, and an odd film, now I wanna watch "A Scanner Darkly", again...



It's almost as if she could have been a ghost in the film and you might not even have noticed. I feel like they chose her for the role of Venkman's love interest sort of for that reason.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> You know there's something very weird and nostalgic about Sigourney Weavers face.
> 
> Yeah I'm watching Ghostbusters.


She was one of my first crushes as a kid! The movie Alien made an impression!! She was and is badass!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 6, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She was one of my first crushes as a kid! The movie Alien made an impression!! She was and is badass!



Alien is a great film.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 6, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I have one friend who just confessed to another and third friend who is having a depressive breakdown, I forgot my anxiety meds to deal with this yesterday, and I had way too much coffee, which has caused painful digestive issues.


I have a peptic ulcer and yogurt with honey can really help, also mylanta (not the mint flavor though- it can irritate the stomach).


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 6, 2019)

I think it's time to have a good cry for me.. Afterwards I'm not sure. I might have a drink.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2019)

I was in a car earlier today and the milometer rolled pat 44,444.4 miles, while we were doing 44 mph.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I was in a car earlier today and the milometer rolled pat 44,444.4 miles, while we were doing 44 mph.


I'd stop and get a lotto ticket.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I was in a car earlier today and the milometer rolled pat 44,444.4 miles, while we were doing 44 mph.



I'd make sure you weren't being followed.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 7, 2019)

We all made over $900 for our friend Simo!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 7, 2019)

do you guys ever have that feeling that you're either being followed or watched all the time?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 7, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> do you guys ever have that feeling that you're either being followed or watched all the time?



No not all the time. That's paranoid..


----------



## Synthie (Jan 7, 2019)

hello guys and gals ^_^


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello and good morning.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 7, 2019)

*boops Misha*  henlo


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 7, 2019)

I am a betray!


----------



## Synthie (Jan 7, 2019)

*Bamboozle*


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 7, 2019)

I’m starting school at a new district soon, and I haven’t had a single encounter with another human my age in months. Oh my dear god I’m gonna be torn to shreds.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 7, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> I’m starting school at a new district soon, and I haven’t had a single encounter with another human my age in months. Oh my dear god I’m gonna be torn to shreds.


RIP, in more than one meaning!


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> I’m starting school at a new district soon, and I haven’t had a single encounter with another human my age in months. Oh my dear god I’m gonna be torn to shreds.


 
Aw, hope things go well. I changed schools a fair number of times between ages 9 to 15: mainly, because they moved the school district lines, then, my family moved just slightly, and then, the school combined to make a bigger school. I always hated going to a 'new' school, though, the last one, high-school, turned out to be pretty fun. You seem brave...you'll make it!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 7, 2019)

What I think of the haters and the critics...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 7, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> I’m starting school at a new district soon, and I haven’t had a single encounter with another human my age in months. Oh my dear god I’m gonna be torn to shreds.


Just remember, don't make eye contact and their vision is based on cliques.


----------



## Tao (Jan 7, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> I’m starting school at a new district soon, and I haven’t had a single encounter with another human my age in months. Oh my dear god I’m gonna be torn to shreds.



they can smell your fear and your fur


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 7, 2019)

It is twenty-nine-scene after all.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 7, 2019)

I have a photo that is undeniable proof that birds are in fact descendants of dinosaurs



Spoiler: Top secret


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have a photo that is undeniable proof that birds are in fact descendants of dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top secret


That's it. This is all the proof we need!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 7, 2019)

I love my coworkers;


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey anyone else here have a weird obsession with masks? Just me?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> That's it. This is all the proof we need!


The folks back at Washington won't be laughing when they see this!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 7, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Hey anyone else here have a weird obsession with masks? Just me?


----------



## Red_Lead (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello everyone! How's your day been? Mine seem swell so far.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 7, 2019)

Red_Lead said:


> Hello everyone! How's your day been? Mine seem swell so far.



It was actually a very nice day. The temperature was unusually manageable and there was hardly a cloud in the sky. I even had a freakin steakburger which was amazing. I love it here even though I miss California like the dickens. I'm thinking about taking up drums. I quit my job recently and I really dont want to look for a new one for at least a while. It's nice to be free.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 7, 2019)

Anyone interested in Stellaris about an hour and thirty minutes from now?


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Anyone interested in Stellaris about an hour and thirty minutes from now?


Why do we have to wait?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 7, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> Why do we have to wait?


Won't be home till then


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 7, 2019)

fine I'll start before you then


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 7, 2019)

Stellaris server going up.
FaF Stellaris OwO
Password: 8525
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm taking the server down until someone expresses interest in joining.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> The folks back at Washington won't be laughing when they see this!


Does ANYONE in Washington know how to laugh? :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm taking the server down until someone expresses interest in joining.


A Stellaris-specific server? Count me right the fuck up! 

We doing Vanilla, or with mods?


----------



## Keefur (Jan 8, 2019)

Just for fun:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2019)

And now, for something completely different.

An angry danger floof of murder death kill. Stretching.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082296594874142720


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 8, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> An angry danger floof of murder death kill. Stretching.


Stretching before pouncing and murdering us all!


----------



## Keefur (Jan 8, 2019)

Is that rabbit's name John Spartan?


Yakamaru said:


> And now, for something completely different.
> 
> An angry danger floof of murder death kill. Stretching.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082296594874142720


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Is that rabbit's name John Spartan?


Don't know. Will have to ask.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 8, 2019)

Vanilla


Yakamaru said:


> A Stellaris-specific server? Count me right the fuck up!
> 
> We doing Vanilla, or with mods?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Vanilla


Didn't even know you played Stellaris. 

What expansions/DLC's do you have? All of them, or?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 8, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Didn't even know you played Stellaris.
> 
> What expansions/DLC's do you have? All of them, or?


All of them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2019)

At first I thought this was a raccoon, but either way I still died from cutebetes.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 8, 2019)

I was playing some single player Stellaris because nobody was getting on, and finally conquered my asshole neighbors integrated vassal. There were two precincts per planet minimum. I have non on my planets and no crime problems. WTF was the AI doing to these poor bastards?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> All of them.


Oooo, sweet.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I was playing some single player Stellaris because nobody was getting on, and finally conquered my asshole neighbors integrated vassal. There were two precincts per planet minimum. I have non on my planets and no crime problems. WTF was the AI doing to these poor bastards?!


The AI is in need of improvement, that's for sure. Tho they've said it's coming.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm going to take a 6 hour nap.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 8, 2019)

I just downloaded the best of Elvis Presley. I'm a diehard fan of his Jailhous Rock track.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I just downloaded the best of Elvis Presley. I'm a diehard fan of his Jailhous Rock track.


Elvis is great, but some of the originals are better
Like: 




And the response to the above:




Among others


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I just downloaded the best of Elvis Presley. I'm a diehard fan of his Jailhous Rock track.


Only one jailbird I respect son.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2019)

Is there ever an example of a new user joining your telegram group with a Russian name that _doesn't _turn out to be a bot?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 8, 2019)

is it bad that i have a waifu already, I honestly think that there is something wrong with me. HALP!!!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 8, 2019)

I think I could actually make a decent ghostwriter.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 8, 2019)

Stellaris Server is back up. I'm going to get some tacos while I wait for people to join.


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow, site seems to be nice and active; looked and 70 users were on! Nice to see so many folks here, new, familiar, and quite a few folks returning.

Edit: Oh, also, I see the main site is down, that always brings traffic


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 8, 2019)

Yeah aha
People wondering what's going on come here. Though that's great! More activity is always good.


----------



## Red_Lead (Jan 8, 2019)

Custom made meme.​


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 8, 2019)

Red_Lead said:


> View attachment 51631
> Custom made meme.​


Makes you wonder what he'll look like if they reboot it again :^p


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 9, 2019)

Yo guys, one question:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 9, 2019)

These Guinness chocolate truffles aren't to bad. Expensive, though.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 9, 2019)

Guinness as in the beer?

That's fancy but that seems like a weird mix.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 9, 2019)

Yep, Guinness as in the beer. Taste is definitely unique, but not terrible. Doesn't compare with the vodka chocolate I had years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 9, 2019)

Knock, knock.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 9, 2019)

♫ MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark. All the sweet, green icing flowing down. Someone left the cake out in the rain. I don't think that I can take it. 'Cause it took so long to bake it. And I'll never have that recipe again. ♫
 Oh nooooooooooo!!


----------



## Clippit (Jan 9, 2019)

I once spent my hard earned money in a PS2 to stop playing stuff like NES and arcade games and play some newer stuff from its times ... only to fill it up with emulators and compilation games shortly after... and I still don't know what PS2 titles to play in it .w.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 9, 2019)

Clippit said:


> and I still don't know what PS2 titles to play in it .w.



Digital Devil Saga
Devil Summoner 2: Raidou Kuzunoha vs King Abaddon
Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
Persona 4
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy XII
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories
Kingdom Hearts II
007: Nightfire
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil Code Veronica X
Phantom Brave
Disgaea 2
Soul Nomad
Tales of Symphonia
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
Ace Combat 4
Ace Combat 5
Ace Combat Zero
Odin Sphere
Ape Escape 2
Ape Escape 3
Shadow of the Colossus
Okami
Metal Gear Solid 2
Metal Gear Solid 3
Dark Cloud
Jak and Daxter
.hack//IMOQ
.hack//GU Trilogy


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 9, 2019)

Alright it's 5am... I think it's time to try and hibernate for a bit. Night all.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 9, 2019)

I got a cute little trading card of me. It came with my happy meal.







You can collect them all!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I got a cute little trading card of me. It came with my happy meal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this comissioned?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Where did you get this comissioned?


forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Retooled CFC Cards (Batch #1 Posted!)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I got a cute little trading card of me. It came with my happy meal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dope


----------



## Synthie (Jan 9, 2019)

henlo frens, I was feeling a bit lonely so I thought id drop in


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (Jan 9, 2019)

awwwww thamks for the birbs fren <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 9, 2019)

You're welcome fren


----------



## Loffi (Jan 9, 2019)

What's up furry peoples


----------



## Clippit (Jan 9, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Digital Devil Saga
> Devil Summoner 2: Raidou Kuzunoha vs King Abaddon
> Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
> Persona 4
> ...


like over a half of that list sounds unappealing to me, I'm sorry


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm back o/
Took some tests and physical exams, passed almost all of them, but temporarily disqualified because I'm 1 pound underweight. RIP.
They say I can come back and get re-weighed in 4 days. All-in-all, could have gone a lot worse.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 9, 2019)

Also, on the ride back heard a commercial for a pet store saying it was the place to buy stuff for all my furry friends.
Smirked so fucking hard I broke my sarcasm bone.


----------



## Clippit (Jan 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I got a cute little trading card of me. It came with my happy meal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y'know? having a deck or some sort of game with these would be nice


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 9, 2019)

Looking at pictures of saints I found:

*Saint Guinefort*

*Saint Guinefort* was a 13th-century French dog that received local veneration as a folk saint after miracles were reported at his grave.

Guinefort the greyhound belonged to a knight who lived in a castle near Lyon. One day, the knight went hunting, leaving his infant son in the care of Guinefort. When he returned, he found the nursery in chaos – the cot was overturned, the child was nowhere to be seen and Guinefort greeted his master with bloody jaws. Believing Guinefort to have devoured his son, the knight slew the dog. He then heard a child crying; he turned over the cot and found his son lying there, safe and sound, along with the body of a viper. Guinefort had killed the snake and saved the child. On realizing the mistake the family dropped the dog down a well, covered it with stones and planted trees around it, setting up a shrine for Guinefort. Guinefort became recognised by locals as a saint for the protection of infants. It was alleged by contemporary commentators that locals left their babies at the site to be healed by the dog.

Saint Guinefort - Wikipedia


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 9, 2019)

Saint Good Boi


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 9, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Saint Good Boi


The goodest of bois


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 9, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> The goodest of bois


Ikr. Sadly his owner must have been a pretty big idiot if he could't tell the difference between dog and snake bites.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 9, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Ikr. Sadly his owner must have been a pretty big idiot if he could't tell the difference between dog and snake bites.


He killed the dog before finding the baby though


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 9, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> He killed the dog before finding the baby though


True. And I guess people were less animal friendly back then too heh.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 9, 2019)

Clippit said:


> like over a half of that list sounds unappealing to me, I'm sorry


oof
Its cool. People have different tastes aha.
I have a mad love for JRPGs and very easily jump to recommending a shitload of them
Its all I know x_x


----------



## Clippit (Jan 10, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> oof
> Its cool. People have different tastes aha.
> I have a mad love for JRPGs and very easily jump to recommending a shitload of them
> Its all I know x_x


yeah, it's alright, I always had the feeling that Sony consoles were known for having tons of JRPGs and similars, but I've never really been a fan of RPGs myself, except for a couple action ones ... I've been considering giving Kingdom Hearts a try tho, only because of the Disney stuff :v


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 10, 2019)

Clippit said:


> yeah, it's alright, I always had the feeling that Sony consoles were known for having tons of JRPGs and similars, but I've never really been a fan of RPGs myself, except for a couple action ones ... I've been considering giving Kingdom Hearts a try tho, only because of the Disney stuff :v


You should, Kingdom Hearths is pretty good :3


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 10, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I'm back.


Welcome back deer, how was your day? :V


Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Took some tests and physical exams, passed almost all of them, but temporarily disqualified because I'm 1 pound underweight. RIP.
> They say I can come back and get re-weighed in 4 days. All-in-all, could have gone a lot worse.


Oh oof just eat a couple tacos before you go back


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2019)

Talking to an old "friend" I haven't seen in awhile and he's started going on about God, Satan and how it's affecting the world right now. 

Kill me...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2019)

Oh geez, now he's going on about how evolution and the age of the Earth is fake. Someone save me because Jesus ain't going to.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2019)

Elon Musk is the hero we need but not the one we deserve. Now he's rambling on about how the Tesla Roadster is going to be able to hover over the ground like what you see in movies or something similar.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2019)

EXACTLY, good old TANKOOKY.


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 10, 2019)

I made a forum game thread a couple days ago and it’s still going... I’m so freaking surprised 0_0


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 10, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Talking to an old "friend" I haven't seen in awhile and he's started going on about God, Satan and how it's affecting the world right now.
> 
> Kill me...





Mr. Fox said:


> Oh geez, now he's going on about how evolution and the age of the Earth is fake. Someone save me because Jesus ain't going to.


R.I.P.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 10, 2019)

hi frens


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2019)

tmw you crack your back and it feels great


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi frens


hello bro, don't gotta go, stay a bit, don't throw a fit, it'll be fine, fine like wine, we'll shout yay, and then hooray.
I didn't get that from something i was just bored.


----------



## Tao (Jan 10, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> tmw you crack your back and it feels great



Sometimes I crack my sternum and it's amazing. I don't know if that's normal or not though


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 10, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> I made a forum game thread a couple days ago and it’s still going... I’m so freaking surprised 0_0


How do you think the guy who started last post wins feels? lol


----------



## Cyroo (Jan 10, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh geez, now he's going on about how evolution and the age of the Earth is fake. Someone save me because Jesus ain't going to.



Creationists are the worst.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2019)

dxo you guys think i'd be cool in person


----------



## Synthie (Jan 10, 2019)

what you floofs been getting' up to today? ^w^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 10, 2019)

where is my mind? (hasn't slept in over 24 hrs)


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 10, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> where is my mind? (hasn't slept in over 24 hrs)


That sounds like pure hell, hopefully you can get some shut-eye soon!


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 10, 2019)

A Lurker at the Threshold said:


> That sounds like pure hell, hopefully you can get some shut-eye soon!


still awake *gnaws on hand*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2019)

I watched IT last night, the remake not the original, then I saw the very end where it said IT: Chapter 1 and I'm like FUUUUUUUCK I wanna see it now though. life's a bitch.


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 11, 2019)

We need more Tweetfur on the forums


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 11, 2019)

Careful.

Vanity can be very dangerous.


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 11, 2019)

I’m tempted to make a tweetfur stan account on here just because of the meme


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm an unstoppable floof now, so stand back and praise me for I am your new leader


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 11, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I'm an unstoppable floof now, so stand back and praise me for I am your new leader


*kneels*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 11, 2019)

I found shocking evidence of an underground slave market in the United States 



Spoiler: Photograph


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found shocking evidence of an underground slave market in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photograph


IS THAT A FoofCKING STRIP CLUB?


----------



## SnarlySnores (Jan 11, 2019)

hi uwu


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 11, 2019)

SnarlySnores said:


> hi uwu


Hiya! Welcome to the furums! How are you? :3


----------



## SnarlySnores (Jan 11, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Hiya! Welcome to the furums! How are you? :3


heyo  thanks im good what about you?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 11, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> IS THAT A FoofCKING STRIP CLUB?



I always wondered what they had under those dungarees...


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 11, 2019)

SnarlySnores said:


> heyo  thanks im good what about you?


I'm doing pretty great, but I'm kinda bored. I don't have much to do right now so I'm chatting with people on here and cleaning. I also just Thanos snapped a bunch of my accounts because I never use them lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 11, 2019)

I’m finally getting that haircut I have been putting off


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I’m finally getting that haircut I have been putting off


Hmm. Could send Nat-chan your way. He'd do your hair perfectly.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 11, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Could send Nat-chan your way. He'd do your hair perfectly.


Some nice old woman at this family run store did it for me 






I think she did a wonderful job


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Some nice old woman at this family run store did it for me
> 
> View attachment 51834
> 
> I think she did a wonderful job


You look fab, hun. =w=


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 11, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> You look fab, hun. =w=


I know darling. I know


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 11, 2019)

Now that I'm all spruced up, I plan on getting a job at my college campus. I hope a spot at our Chic Filet is open. I love their sandwiches and waffle fries so much!


----------



## Synthie (Jan 11, 2019)

hi frens!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 11, 2019)

Playing Frostpunk. Just built the cemetery. Londoners event kicks off. Watch the hope plummet.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 11, 2019)

how you furs been today?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 11, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> how you furs been today?


I've been doing good. How about you?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 11, 2019)

not bad thamks fren ^_^   doin' anything interesting?


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi Kazoo! I'm fine, here.

Bought a small watermelon today...my favorite fruit, though in the winter you just sees the 'personal' sized ones, from south/central America...wonder how it'll be. It had a nice weight to it. Still, it's an odd sort luxury, really, to eat a summer fruit during a cold snap in January.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 11, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> not bad thamks fren ^_^   doin' anything interesting?


I have some more birbs for you


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 11, 2019)

Those are some primo quality birbs, I must say


----------



## Synthie (Jan 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have some more birbs for you


----------



## Synthie (Jan 11, 2019)

Simo said:


> Hi Kazoo! I'm fine, here.
> 
> Bought a small watermelon today...my favorite fruit, though in the winter you just sees the 'personal' sized ones, from south/central America...wonder how it'll be. It had a nice weight to it. Still, it's an odd sort luxury, really, to eat a summer fruit during a cold snap in January.


hi fren ^_^ glad your having a nice day!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 11, 2019)

In a bit of a 2000s nostalgia right now. Any music suggestions from the decade?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 11, 2019)

I could recommend some songs, but you probably would know them coz there from 80s bands


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 11, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I could recommend some songs, but you probably would know them coz there from 80s bands


Go ahead


----------



## Synthie (Jan 11, 2019)

Morrissey - First of the gang to die: 




Depeche mode - Dream on: 




here you go fren ^_^


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 11, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Morrissey - First of the gang to die:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thancc ^_^


----------



## Synthie (Jan 11, 2019)

by 2000s im assuming you mean 2000 to 2009

hope you like them as much as I do fren :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 11, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> by 2000s im assuming you mean 2000 to 2009


Yep : p
Do apreciate any suggestions from any time though :3


----------



## Synthie (Jan 11, 2019)

what kinda style do you like? are you into electronic music or maybe rock?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 11, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what kinda style do you like? are you into electronic music or maybe rock?


I like most genres


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 11, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I like most genres


Soooo do you like metal?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Soooo do you like metal?


Havent given that genre much attention, but im up to try it!


----------



## VXXXXX (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi all. I'm new. How do I change my avatar pic on Fur Affinity!? XD


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2019)

VXXXXX said:


> Hi all. I'm new. How do I change my avatar pic on Fur Affinity!? XD


go to personal details, click on your profile pic, then you should be able to change it, but it depends on size too, so yeah, hope I helped a bit friendo


----------



## VXXXXX (Jan 11, 2019)

I feel like an old man asking the youth for help lol. XD Thank you so much!


----------



## VXXXXX (Jan 11, 2019)

Oh crud. XD I still need some help please?


----------



## VXXXXX (Jan 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Soooo do you like metal?



Who doesn't like some good old metal?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 12, 2019)

Take in all refugees. 
Survive the Storm
Order path, but don't go all the way
Feel accomplished


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 12, 2019)

I just completed Deltarune CH one in one sitting and now it’s two AM so I’m gonna go to sleep

*collapses*


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)

*peeps from her cave"
what's going on?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey frens ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hey frens ^_^


A fren calling other frens for frens? That's.. Frenly. :3

How are ya?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)

It's always a nice day when Kazoo is here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2019)

Awooo!


----------



## Synthie (Jan 12, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> A fren calling other frens for frens? That's.. Frenly. :3
> 
> How are ya?


doin' fine thanks ^_^ Im just a vury frenly floof I guess XP




Infrarednexus said:


> It's always a nice day when Kazoo is here



awwww thamks fren!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 12, 2019)

do you guys think i would be date able?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> do you guys think i would be date able?



I mean, why not?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I mean, why not?


idk, for a few days I've been pretty unhappy about my body, what with my oily hair, acne, and other shit. i dunno it just popped into my head today.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> idk, for a few days I've been pretty unhappy about my body, what with my oily hair, acne, and other shit. i dunno it just popped into my head today.



If you're a teenager then I promise that it gets better eventually. 

If you're unhappy with your hair you might want to try changing shampoo, and dermatologists can provide help getting rid of painful acne.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If you're a teenager then I promise that it gets better eventually.
> 
> If you're unhappy with your hair you might want to try changing shampoo, and dermatologists can provide help getting rid of painful acne.


thanks man, I'll try changing shampoo, I mean i mainly use axe, sooo, yeah i'll try.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> idk, for a few days I've been pretty unhappy about my body, what with my oily hair, acne, and other shit. i dunno it just popped into my head today.


Any advice I can give being an older lady. 
People are too hung up on themselves to really be concerned with you (in regards to looks) 
Everyone is worried about themselves all the time they don't really notice of those around them.
It's all about getting someone's attention for the right reasons. Your confidence, humour etc.
How do you act confident without being confident? 
By faking it till you make it (I don't mean being fake just acting your best you).
Eventually you aren't playing confident, you are being confident.
This can take time of course (but don't worry you have plenty of time).
Things like acne and oily hair can be remedied. Having a shit personality however...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> thanks man, I'll try changing shampoo, I mean i mainly use axe, sooo, yeah i'll try.



I use shampoo without fragrance, because some people are allergic to strong fragrances and colours in shampoo.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I use shampoo without fragrance, because some people are allergic to strong fragrances and colours in shampoo.


being sensitive to strong fragrances my nose thanks you


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> idk, for a few days I've been pretty unhappy about my body, what with my oily hair, acne, and other shit. i dunno it just popped into my head today.


I’ve found that reducing the amount of pop I drink has the greatest effect on reducing my acne, if that helps.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 12, 2019)

any of you guys with twitter should check me out, I am midnightfluffypaws.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2019)

What's up people?


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm good!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> I'm good!


Good to hear


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 12, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> I'm good!



A good fox, eh? I'm sceptical!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 12, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Good to hear



how are you? ^^


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 12, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> A good fox, eh? I'm sceptical!



Don't get me started on otters


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 12, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Don't get me started on otters



Otters are blameless! It's common knowledge...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 12, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> A good fox, eh? I'm sceptical!


Did @Simo pay you to say that?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 12, 2019)

oh hey Tacoma, did you like the two songs I sent you the yesterday?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> how are you? ^^


I'm good, if not a bit bored. Probably going to go to the zoo to keep myself entertained xD


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 12, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> oh hey Tacoma, did you like the two songs I sent you the yesterday?


Yep! ^_^


----------



## Synthie (Jan 12, 2019)

awesome! glad you did ^_^


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 12, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Did @Simo pay you to say that?



I've been well educated!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 12, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm good, if not a bit bored. Probably going to go to the zoo to keep myself entertained xD



Awsome!! Always a great place to relax!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 12, 2019)

So the plastic pieces the prevent snow drifts on the overhang at work are coming off. I knocked most of the remaining loose ones down along with drifts of snow, so nobody gets "rocks fall, you die" irl.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 12, 2019)

are we talking about O T T E?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm annoyed at my car this weekend.  It looks like the battery has decided to die, and I'm booked to take it for its MOT check on Monday morning.  I can probably get it sorted while I'm there, but I'll need to find a neighbour who'll let me jump start it from theirs...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)

In addition to parrots, I also offer polar bears


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm annoyed at my car this weekend.  It looks like the battery has decided to die, and I'm booked to take it for its MOT check on Monday morning.  I can probably get it sorted while I'm there, but I'll need to find a neighbour who'll let me jump start it from theirs...



When I did drive, it always amazed me just how many things there on a car, that break, fail, and end up costing all this money...it reminded me of a metaphor of the human body only here the parts are easier to replace, even if they are still, in their way, painful. Good luck on things.


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 12, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm annoyed at my car this weekend.  It looks like the battery has decided to die, and I'm booked to take it for its MOT check on Monday morning.  I can probably get it sorted while I'm there, but I'll need to find a neighbour who'll let me jump start it from theirs...



How old is the battery? Could be a dead cell or something else. Get a charging system check on it, because if there's a parasitic draw on the battery, that's gonna keep killing whatever new battery you toss in it.




Simo said:


> When I did drive, it always amazed me just how many things there on a car, that break, fail, and end up costing all this money...it reminded me of a metaphor of the human body only here the parts are easier to replace, even if they are still, in their way, painful. Good luck on things.



Car ownership is costly if you don't know how to maintain certain things and repair things yourself. Basic things like oil changes, changing brakes, flushing fluids (transmission, coolant, power steering, etc) can save you a lot of time and you'll learn new things in the process. Cars are /not/ as complicated as you think when you actually take them apart and service them.

Mind you I was a car tech for 13 years.


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2019)

[ChaosweaveR] said:


> How old is the battery? Could be a dead cell or something else. Get a charging system check on it, because if there's a parasitic draw on the battery, that's gonna keep killing whatever new battery you toss in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true, you can do a lotta stuff, and learn things...here, though, it was always off-street parking in a dense urban area, so there was never really a place, to work on things yourself. If you have the space, it works out, but many places in the city, there's not a place to really do too much (parallel parking, busy streets)...maybe top off the fluids! Always having had cheap, beat up old cars, I got good, at that : P


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 12, 2019)

Simo said:


> That's true, you can do a lotta stuff, and learn things...here, though, it was always off-street parking in a dense urban area, so there was never really a place, to work on things yourself. If you have the space, it works out, but many places in the city, there's not a place to really do too much (parallel parking, busy streets)...maybe top off the fluids! Always having had cheap, beat up old cars, I got good, at that : P



Guess it just depended on your outlook. I have a lot of friends and family in the NYC area and when push comes to shove, they did a lot of repairs right on the street. I mean, heck, Brooklyn and Queens has tons of small tire shops where the guys just jack up the car right on the street (on the shoulder of course) and been doing so for decades. Just gotta work with what ya got.


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 12, 2019)

*fortnite dances to Despacito two* E


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> *fortnite dances to Despacito two* E


how do I dislike a post


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 12, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I'm back o/
> Took some tests and physical exams, passed almost all of them, but temporarily disqualified because I'm 1 pound underweight. RIP.
> They say I can come back and get re-weighed in 4 days. All-in-all, could have gone a lot worse.


Yesterday, we were at Walmart looking for things to gain weight. Stopped by the Pharmaceutical (holy shit, I spelled that right first try :u) section and asked the guy for help. After a short explanation, he just starts listing off all the stuff he'd probably normally tell you to stay away from and he was clearly having some fun.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Yesterday, we were at Walmart looking for things to gain weight. Stopped by the Pharmaceutical (holy shit, I spelled that right first try :u) section and asked the guy for help. After a short explanation, he just starts listing off all the stuff he'd probably normally tell you to stay away from and he was clearly having some fun.


When I first saw you quote your own post I thought you were talking to yourself but thankfully I understand now


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> When I first saw you quote your own post I thought you were talking to yourself but thankfully I understand now


Since when is talking to yourself weird?
Isn't that right Mareena?
Exactly!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Yesterday, we were at Walmart looking for things to gain weight. Stopped by the Pharmaceutical (holy shit, I spelled that right first try :u) section and asked the guy for help. After a short explanation, he just starts listing off all the stuff he'd probably normally tell you to stay away from and he was clearly having some fun.


Well it's the first time I say that to someone but I hope you put on some weight!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 12, 2019)

My stomach started to cramp when I got to work today, HAAAALP MEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> My stomach started to cramp when I got to work today, HAAAALP MEEEEE!!!!!


Ouch :<
Hope you get better soon


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 12, 2019)

If anyone ever wants to talk about something or even just vent, hmu. I may not know how to respond but I’ll be there to listen.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 12, 2019)

[ChaosweaveR] said:


> Guess it just depended on your outlook. I have a lot of friends and family in the NYC area and when push comes to shove, they did a lot of repairs right on the street. I mean, heck, Brooklyn and Queens has tons of small tire shops where the guys just jack up the car right on the street (on the shoulder of course) and been doing so for decades. Just gotta work with what ya got.



I know how to do basic car maintenance, but I haven’t bothered doing things like oil changes or radiator flushes on my own for quite some time. I could get around the landlord’s prohibition on doing such work (I am assuming someone spilled oil or antifreeze/coolant in the past and ruined it for everyone) by going to the street, but I simply don’t feel like messing around with disposal of old oil or rotating tires. I have done other work on my own (valve cover gasket replacement, spark plugs, batteries, filters, etc.), but that kind of work doesn’t need to be done very often (I can also get by with changing oil when I have to rotate tires by using full synthetic). That being said, automotive knowledge has greatly helped me in being able to differentiate between honest mechanics and downright conmen (I don’t have exact statistics, but I will argue that “shady” shops are more common than many people realize): I have avoided paying for nonexistent axle seal leaks, replacing perfectly good wheel bearings, avoided paying for new sets of tires simply because one had a nail in it (yes, there are jackasses who will spin some nonsense about a “policy” that “prohibits” them from working on tires they didn’t sell), etc.

It could very well prove to be a fool’s errand, but I am planning on making an exception by parking my car on a nearby street and doing some bodywork. My Corolla has been supremely reliable for the 11 years I have owned it, but it is starting to rust. Perhaps I will addresss the rust in one spot, only to see it show up in another? Those of you who live in areas where the roads are salted in the winter know what I am talking about!


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 12, 2019)

Izzy4895 said:


> I know how to do basic car maintenance, but I haven’t bothered doing things like oil changes or radiator flushes on my own for quite some time. I could get around the landlord’s prohibition on doing such work (I am assuming someone spilled oil or antifreeze/coolant in the past and ruined it for everyone) by going to the street, but I simply don’t feel like messing around with disposal of old oil or rotating tires. I have done other work on my own (valve cover gasket replacement, spark plugs, batteries, filters, etc.), but that kind of work doesn’t need to be done very often (I can also get by with changing oil when I have to rotate tires by using full synthetic). That being said, automotive knowledge has greatly helped me in being able to differentiate between honest mechanics and downright conmen (I don’t have exact statistics, but I will argue that “shady” shops are more common than many people realize): I have avoided paying for nonexistent axle seal leaks, replacing perfectly good wheel bearings, avoided paying for new sets of tires simply because one had a nail in it (yes, there are jackasses who will spin some nonsense about a “policy” that “prohibits” them from working on tires they didn’t sell), etc.
> 
> It could very well prove to be a fool’s errand, but I am planning on making an exception by parking my car on a nearby street and doing some bodywork. My Corolla has been supremely reliable for the 11 years I have owned it, but it is starting to rust. Perhaps I will addresss the rust in one spot, only to see it show up in another? Those of you who live in areas where the roads are salted in the winter know what I am talking about!



Some shops are shady, yeah. I stop by the Honda dealer by where I work since my Accord still has some of it's warranty left on it. However they tried telling me that I needed front pads and rotors the last time I went there when I've had the front wheels off and there's still half of the pads left. I get /why/ shops want work but that kinda crap I call out. 

As for tire repairs, if the puncture is too close to the sidewall of the tire, it cannot be fixed. That's not a scam, any puncture too close to the sidewall cannot be repaired since the casing on the sidewall will be compromised if repairs are done. That's actually taught in the industry as a safety precaution.


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 12, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> *fortnite dances to Despacito two* E



Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 12, 2019)

[ChaosweaveR] said:


> Some shops are shady, yeah. I stop by the Honda dealer by where I work since my Accord still has some of it's warranty left on it. However they tried telling me that I needed front pads and rotors the last time I went there when I've had the front wheels off and there's still half of the pads left. I get /why/ shops want work but that kinda crap I call out.
> 
> As for tire repairs, if the puncture is too close to the sidewall of the tire, it cannot be fixed. That's not a scam, any puncture too close to the sidewall cannot be repaired since the casing on the sidewall will be compromised if repairs are done. That's actually taught in the industry as a safety precaution.



The puncture was nowhere near the sidewall; it was pretty close to the center area of the tire treads. I got several more years out of that tire (and the other three) after the patch was done by the other mechanic (I replaced them when the treads got thin).


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 12, 2019)

Izzy4895 said:


> The puncture was nowhere near the sidewall; it was pretty close to the center area of the tire treads. I got several more years out of that tire (and the other three) after the patch was done by the other mechanic (I replaced them when the treads got thin).



Ah, I see. Wonder why they tried doing that then...

Speaking of cars, I miss my 05 Accord. :c


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Ouch :<
> Hope you get better soon


eh, feeling better now, even though it's almost midnight.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 13, 2019)

Howdy


----------



## Synthie (Jan 13, 2019)

Good morning floofers! ^_^


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 13, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Good morning floofers! ^_^


Morning


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Good morning floofers! ^_^


its' 2:02 in the morning for me, fuuuuuuuuck i hate insomnia. i can't sleep at all.


----------



## Simo (Jan 13, 2019)

This song, I live  in a poor city, grew up poor, among whom, and who............north is not so much better; whole country needs help.


----------



## Simo (Jan 13, 2019)

he's good


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> its' 2:02 in the morning for me, fuuuuuuuuck i hate insomnia. i can't sleep at all.


I feel for ya man. I'm currently in hour 30 of being awake. I seem to only be able to sleep every second day lately... not good for the brain


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2019)

Mornin', fuzzbutts. What's crackin'?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Mornin', fuzzbutts. What's crackin'?


tired af but don't wanna sleep, other than that not much


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 13, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Mornin', fuzzbutts. What's crackin'?



I'm getting some free entertainment from my neigbours, playing a banjo and singing Irish ditties


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 13, 2019)

[ChaosweaveR] said:


> How old is the battery? Could be a dead cell or something else. Get a charging system check on it, because if there's a parasitic draw on the battery, that's gonna keep killing whatever new battery you toss in it.



It's an 11 year old car that I don't have service records for, but the branding on the battery looks like it might be the original.


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 13, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> It's an 11 year old car that I don't have service records for, but the branding on the battery looks like it might be the original.



I’ve never seen a battery last that long tbh, if it’s labeled up it might be a replacement. Most OEM batteries usually are blank with warning labels, exception to that is GM, as they love flaunting AC Delco anything in their cars.

Still, a charging systems check would be good to do, might point out something else that could be wrong. Usually they’re good for seeing if the alternator is bad.


----------



## Simo (Jan 13, 2019)

I like this song, this trend! Very happy!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

Simo said:


> I like this song, this trend! Very happy!


i don't know if i like this or not, i've seen the videos, but it doesn't get any less weird. i'm sorry that's just how I am


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 13, 2019)

[ChaosweaveR] said:


> I’ve never seen a battery last that long tbh, if it’s labeled up it might be a replacement. Most OEM batteries usually are blank with warning labels, exception to that is GM, as they love flaunting AC Delco anything in their cars.
> 
> Still, a charging systems check would be good to do, might point out something else that could be wrong. Usually they’re good for seeing if the alternator is bad.



I could get a rough idea of whether the alternator is OK by measuring voltage at the battery with the engine running, right? I've got a multimeter, so that would be easy enough.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 13, 2019)

My next semester of classes starts tomorrow. I'm tacking a few this time so I can focus more and improve my GPA. With my tutor and online library, Botany will be a walk in the park for me. I'll be a master of plants in no time!


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 13, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I could get a rough idea of whether the alternator is OK by measuring voltage at the battery with the engine running, right? I've got a multimeter, so that would be easy enough.



That can work too, you test the load at idle first, which should be around 12 volts. Have a friend turn on the radio, AC, high beams and bring the RPMs to around 2K and see the voltage. It should float around 13-14 volts, if it drops past 11 or 12, the alternator is showing signs of going out. Anything less than 10 or you see insane drops when accessories come on, the alternator is definitely bad.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey 'nexus, saw this in my suggested feed on YouTube and instantly thought of you XP


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2019)

Worth it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 13, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Hey 'nexus, saw this in my suggested feed on YouTube and instantly thought of you XP


Awwww


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 13, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Awwww


Hello Infrared~!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 13, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Hello Infrared~!


Hello!


----------



## Synthie (Jan 13, 2019)

hi frens ^_^


----------



## Synthie (Jan 13, 2019)

dis also a good birb vid


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 13, 2019)

Tomorrow I march in my states inagural parade! I am very happy


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 13, 2019)

[ChaosweaveR] said:


> That can work too, you test the load at idle first, which should be around 12 volts. Have a friend turn on the radio, AC, high beams and bring the RPMs to around 2K and see the voltage. It should float around 13-14 volts, if it drops past 11 or 12, the alternator is showing signs of going out. Anything less than 10 or you see insane drops when accessories come on, the alternator is definitely bad.




I had about 11.8 volts at the battery terminals with nothing running, which was too low for the car to start. After jump starting, I had just under 14V, increasing a little with revs and dropping by less than 1v with full beam and fan.  So I guess my alternator is OK at least.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

check this shit out, it is so dope bro.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

ok, so i'm 16, but on twitter this dude DM's me and says, "send nudes" and i'm like WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU YOU SICK PILE OF SHIT!!!!!! i blocked him and reported him though so we all good, that guy was a total perv if you ask me, like seriously what kind of person dm's a 16 year old boy to send nudes,


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

is it weird that when I wake up some mornings with hard nipples? if this is too sensitive i'll delete it, just tell me so and i will do so.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 13, 2019)

maybe its cold when you wake up?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 13, 2019)

also, I was commanded by birb god to put this up


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> maybe its cold when you wake up?


idk maybe.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ok, so i'm 16, but on twitter this dude DM's me and says, "send nudes" and i'm like WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU YOU SICK PILE OF SHIT!!!!!! i blocked him and reported him though so we all good, that guy was a total perv if you ask me, like seriously what kind of person dm's a 16 year old boy to send nudes, View attachment 51993



Yeah twitter is full of creeps. :C


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2019)

Aint that the freaking truth!!


Fallowfox said:


> Yeah twitter is full of creeps. :C


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah twitter is full of creeps. :C


And it aint just Twitter. I feel sorry for young people today, having to dodge sicko's all the time online.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And it aint just Twitter. I feel sorry for young people today, having to dodge sicko's all the time online.


When I was 13 and first started using social media an American sent me an MS paint drawing with my and my Twin's faces pasted onto it, of lurid sex acts. 

Because _of course_. 

If the creeps did this sort of stuff on the street they'd get arrested for being pervs.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah twitter is full of creeps. :C


yeah, but i mean i like twitter for its variety of people out there though.


----------



## Simo (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm pondering running for mayor of Baltimore. I figure, I have good ideas, the place has been on this bad downslide, at least I can mouth off!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2019)

*grows dragon wings, flies away* see ya floofers.


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 13, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I had about 11.8 volts at the battery terminals with nothing running, which was too low for the car to start. After jump starting, I had just under 14V, increasing a little with revs and dropping by less than 1v with full beam and fan.  So I guess my alternator is OK at least.



Yeah, battery is just probably tired then.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jan 13, 2019)

Dude... IDK why I'm so surprised that this chat is STILL going, and I probably really shouldn't be, but for some reason I am


----------



## Synthie (Jan 13, 2019)

its been up for about as long as ive been a furry I think


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 13, 2019)

This man stole a house parrot and was brought to justice by the police! Sweet, sweet justice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





www.cambridge-news.co.uk: Cambridgeshire man who burgled house and stole pet parrot sentenced


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 13, 2019)

Y'all mind if I...






N Y O O M


----------



## Rystren (Jan 13, 2019)

Ah yes. The thread I rarely touch anymore


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 13, 2019)

[Angry 4G63T Noises]


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jan 14, 2019)

Rystren said:


> Ah yes. The thread I rarely touch anymore


TBCH, I'm more than a little surprised that any of the old gang is still here. On that note, how's life been, Rystren?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 14, 2019)

I had to turn off auto-correct on my cell because everything kept fixing itself to deer puns. Is that a problem?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2019)

This is the best thing ever OMG.


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 14, 2019)

Just found this gem


----------



## Synthie (Jan 14, 2019)

Good mornin' frens ^_^


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 14, 2019)

*walks away* I'm done with life *lays down on floor, cries*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is the best thing ever OMG.


Holy shit, this is amazeballs.

Love the scene where he also smokes on Joe Rogan's Show. xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah he got really *spaced *out with that interview.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 14, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah he got really *spaced *out with that interview.


*laughs sarcastically*


----------



## Synthie (Jan 14, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *walks away* I'm done with life *lays down on floor, cries*


what wrong fren?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 14, 2019)

anyone here use tik tok?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 14, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what wrong fren?


school, insomnia, people at school, siblings, chores, the musical that i'm in, scholastic bowl, the list goes on, but other than that i'm fine. personal crap basically.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 14, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> school, insomnia, people at school, siblings, chores, the musical that i'm in, scholastic bowl, the list goes on, but other than that i'm fine. personal crap basically.



sorry to hear your under pressure fren,  if you wanna talk just pm me. ive been through some tough times myself, so Ill try and help however I can ^_^


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2019)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> TBCH, I'm more than a little surprised that any of the old gang is still here. On that note, how's life been, Rystren?


I've been better.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 14, 2019)

*snootplants*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 14, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> sorry to hear your under pressure fren,  if you wanna talk just pm me. ive been through some tough times myself, so Ill try and help however I can ^_^


thanks bro *hugs*


----------



## Synthie (Jan 14, 2019)

ey fren


----------



## Synthie (Jan 14, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> thanks bro *hugs*


awwww anytime fren ^_^


----------



## Synthie (Jan 14, 2019)

hey 'nexus just found another birb video for you XP


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 15, 2019)

they be singin', they're adapting. it's shortened though, but enjoy.


----------



## perkele (Jan 15, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *grows dragon wings, flies away* see ya floofers.



This post turned me gay.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 15, 2019)

perkele said:


> This post turned me gay.


How??


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 15, 2019)

perkele said:


> This post turned me gay.


lol, but how tho?????????


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2019)

Have any of you guys had a problem where Microsoft Word wouldn't save? If I try to save any of my files it comes up with something saying 'couldn't save. Make sure your disk is not full, write protected or damaged.' I hope it's just that my disk is full or something


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Have any of you guys had a problem where Microsoft Word wouldn't save? If I try to save any of my files it comes up with something saying 'couldn't save. Make sure your disk is not full, write protected or damaged.' I hope it's just that my disk is full or something


Microsoft Word? Hmm.. Not really.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Microsoft Word? Hmm.. Not really.



I've looked it up a bit and I think it might be from some anti-corruption program?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 15, 2019)

Passed my physical and swore in.
I guess I'm now officially a military fur? :u

I only needed to gain one pound, but I ended up gaining 6 lol.
Let it be known that it is now scientifically proven that I overachieve at laziness.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Passed my physical and swore in.
> I guess I'm now officially a military fur? :u
> 
> I only needed to gain one pound, but I ended up gaining 6 lol.
> Let it be known that it is now scientifically proven that I overachieve at laziness.



Congrats man!! Good luck!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 15, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Passed my physical and swore in.
> I guess I'm now officially a military fur? :u
> 
> I only needed to gain one pound, but I ended up gaining 6 lol.
> Let it be known that it is now scientifically proven that I overachieve at laziness.


Congrats dude!
Good luck with the military!
Try to sprinkle some cervine supremacy in if you can :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 15, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Passed my physical and swore in.
> I guess I'm now officially a military fur? :u
> 
> I only needed to gain one pound, but I ended up gaining 6 lol.
> Let it be known that it is now scientifically proven that I overachieve at laziness.


MAKE US PROUD SOLDIER!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 16, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/gizmod...on-the-moon-for-the-first-time-1831767708/amp
Something tells me I should go to the moon


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/gizmod...on-the-moon-for-the-first-time-1831767708/amp
> Something tells me I should go to the moon








Also, I've fixed the Microsoft word problem


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Passed my physical and swore in.
> I guess I'm now officially a military fur? :u
> 
> I only needed to gain one pound, but I ended up gaining 6 lol.
> Let it be known that it is now scientifically proven that I overachieve at laziness.


Must. Not. Make. Military. Jokes...

Good luck and have fun, Slytherin. But not TOO much fun. xD


----------



## Synthie (Jan 16, 2019)

Ey frens ^_^


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 16, 2019)

(me trying to make friends on furaffinity)


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 16, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Passed my physical and swore in.
> I guess I'm now officially a military fur? :u
> 
> I only needed to gain one pound, but I ended up gaining 6 lol.
> Let it be known that it is now scientifically proven that I overachieve at laziness.



It wasn't laziness, you just are a true patriot


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 16, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Try to sprinkle some cervine supremacy in if you can :V


SlytherinUmbreon: Wanted Dead or Alive for turning an entire batch of recruits into deer.
Warning, Culprit is antlered and slightly dangerous.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2019)

*sighs* thank god it's a fucking half day at my school today, that doesn't mean it's not a shithole overall


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2019)

anybody remember this boss fight? 



 gross right?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 16, 2019)

I do! even tho I haven't played conkers bad fur day


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2019)

is beatboxing birb


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> anybody remember this boss fight?
> 
> 
> 
> gross right?





Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I do! even tho I haven't played conkers bad fur day


That was my "I'm too young to be allowed to play this, so I'll just watch my brothers play it" game.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 16, 2019)

am back now frens


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2019)

Karatine said:


> That was my "I'm too young to be allowed to play this, so I'll just watch my brothers play it" game.


saaaaaaame, though i watch it on youtube, since I don't have time to look on the internet for the game to buy.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> am back now frens


welcome back bro.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 16, 2019)

I gib you a shibe


----------



## Synthie (Jan 16, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> welcome back bro.


thamks fren ^_^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2019)

BURST INTO EMPTY ROOM


----------



## Synthie (Jan 16, 2019)

*boop* ey fren ^_^


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2019)

just watched Austin Powers and the Spy Who Shagged me, good movie i have to say.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 52207BURST INTO EMPTY ROOM


*peeks around corner* um, hello??


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *boop* ey fren ^_^


*boops back* hewwo friend,


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2019)

so i searched "dis bitch is empty", it was normal memes to begin with, then I was like NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE, i'm done with this, *closes tab*


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 17, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Passed my physical and swore in.
> I guess I'm now officially a military fur? :u
> 
> I only needed to gain one pound, but I ended up gaining 6 lol.
> Let it be known that it is now scientifically proven that I overachieve at laziness.




Congrats dude!!!

My health never allowed me to join, or I would have..
Much too old now...

Stay safe out there...
My Sona salutes you!


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2019)

Rawr! Oh my.................


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 17, 2019)

Wait, people are still posting here?


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 17, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Wait, people are still posting here?


It IS open chat, this thread should never be dead really....


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 17, 2019)

Also, hello fur-peoples


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2019)

I love Jonatan






some day

i'm not ashamed

someday we'll be dignified and old.........together.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 17, 2019)

good morning frens ^_^


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> good morning frens ^_^


Morning. What's up?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 17, 2019)

Just came in to see how you are.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 17, 2019)

*wags tail* synthu ish happ :3


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 17, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *wags tail* synthu ish happ :3


*Boop*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 17, 2019)

*relaxing in hot tub, eating cookies* anyone care to join me on this cold day, come one, I don't bite *takes bite of cookie*, hurry up before they're all gone.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 17, 2019)

*is booped*    ey fren can synthu hav a cookie too?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 17, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *is booped*    ey fren can synthu hav a cookie too?


yes you can *gives cookie*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 17, 2019)

I think i'm slowly going insane at this point, what with the musical, grades, work, and misc. shit as well, ugh this school year is complete hell.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 17, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> yes you can *gives cookie*


*eets cookie* thamks fren


----------



## Synthie (Jan 17, 2019)

anyfur ish here?


----------



## VXXXXX (Jan 17, 2019)

Water is the king of all drinks!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086114606056058882


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 18, 2019)

I swear nobody chats on here when I check the forums, darn time differences.
Is everyone having a party without me? I hate being a newb...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 18, 2019)

anyone know the band Ice Nine Kills?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 18, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> I swear nobody chats on here when I check the forums, darn time differences.
> Is everyone having a party without me? I hate being a newb...


You're not alone, whenever i post, there's usually nobody on.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 18, 2019)

Remember this???


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 18, 2019)

Ive been trying to draw for the past couple days, but I can’t seem to even get the construction lines correct! Bit frustrated tbh, and other artists have advice?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 18, 2019)

'ey frens ^_^


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 19, 2019)

THERE ARE MICE.

*IN THE W A L L S*


----------



## Synthie (Jan 19, 2019)

ooooookaaaayyy??


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> THERE ARE MICE.
> 
> *IN THE W A L L S*


Find a hole and use a flamethrower. :3

Mice are cute tho, especially domesticated mice. Extremely cuddly companions, although they have short lives.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 19, 2019)

mornin evveryfur, how are y'all doin today?


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 19, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Find a hole and use a flamethrower. :3
> 
> Mice are cute tho, especially domesticated mice. Extremely cuddly companions, although they have short lives.


Yeah mice and rats are the best :3

EXCEPT TGE ONES THAT EAT ALL YOUR BREAD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Yeah mice and rats are the best :3
> 
> EXCEPT TGE ONES THAT EAT ALL YOUR BREAD



I was impressed at the last ones that found their way into a place I lived.  They left my loaf of bread looking almost perfect at first glance, except for a hole in one corner, and the inside completely hollowed!


----------



## Synthie (Jan 19, 2019)

hi frens


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (Jan 19, 2019)

Your Birbness


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 19, 2019)

me in my mask, i originally had a black bandanna.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 19, 2019)

dat a spoopy mask fren


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 19, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> dat a spoopy mask fren


thanks, it wasn't meant to be a scary mask, since i made the markings my self.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 19, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


>


3:06 Damnit, why am I in this film?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jan 19, 2019)

I started watching my "Firefly" dvds. It seems desprite to avoid using the word "prositute".


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2019)

It wasn't until recently that I began watching King of the Hill. 
I was really impressed by how complex and considered some of the stories are; some of them are a bit like fables.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 19, 2019)

King of the Hill is the greatest cartoon series ever made. Its just so damn infinitely quotable with its one-liners.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 19, 2019)

Turns out Minecraft goes way back in American history....


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 19, 2019)

me in my mask again. still from last year in october.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2019)

Me and @bhutrflai at a bar in Smyrna GA right now dressed like Pirates!!! Arrrrr Bitches!!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 19, 2019)

Who wants sum Free Sha voc ado?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 20, 2019)

anyone 'member this?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2019)

Cool, white trailer trash red neck music.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2019)

Also, Pepperidge Farm remembers, Pepperidge Farm remembers everything. And Member Berries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 20, 2019)

Sundays precede Mondays. :C

Back to hopelessly grasping around at the tasks I do.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh you poor snowflake.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey frens :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello Kazoo


----------



## Synthie (Jan 20, 2019)

hi nexus ^_^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2019)

Nature, always finds a way... To get drunk.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

Hiya guys! been awhile since i have been here haha , hows been things? :3


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 20, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hiya guys! been awhile since i have been here haha , hows been things? :3


hello, pleasure to meet you


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 20, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nature, always finds a way... To get drunk.


Holy shit this is gold!



HeartlessSora said:


> Hiya guys! been awhile since i have been here haha , hows been things? :3


Hey, man. Long time no see. 

Things have been up and down here as far as the forum is concerned.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 20, 2019)

I've got a gig later and the singer has added Loudon Wainwright's Dead Skunk to the set list.  Seems a bit callous!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> hello, pleasure to meet you


Pleasure is mine friend :3



Yakamaru said:


> Holy shit this is gold!
> 
> 
> Hey, man. Long time no see.
> ...



that is true , took a long break after an incident that happend here , but decided to come back and see how this goes again haha
well thats decent no? haha


----------



## Synthie (Jan 20, 2019)

gnaawoooowoooooo! *wags tail*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

Yip! *wags both kitsune tails* hello there friend! X3


Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> gnaawoooowoooooo! *wags tail*


----------



## Synthie (Jan 20, 2019)

hi fren ^_^


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

How ya doin today? :3


----------



## Synthie (Jan 20, 2019)

synthu ish much happ fren ^_^  how ish you?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

Im good! Sadly a bit sick T-T , but good! And im glad ya feeling happy today :3


----------



## Synthie (Jan 20, 2019)

thamks fren   hope u feel better soon btw


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

Hehe thankies! Im recovering , i hope it wont take too long to feel good again X3


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 20, 2019)

Me in full costume. 

 me without  my mask


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 20, 2019)

Kinda wondering whats with the sudden troll spike we’ve had in the past week out of nowhere.
Are the normies planning something? Or is it severe jetlag from the Furry vs Gamer war?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2019)

Le gasp! Someone other than SSJ3 locked a thread and said administrator is new since Tuesday???

I don't know whether to be happy or terrified.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

goodnight/good morning/good afternoon or good evening! im here cuz im a bit bored so i decided to chat a bit X3

hows everyone? :3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 20, 2019)

So I started playing on a Pixelmon server, and I swear to the Deer God: the people there were praising the Deer Good before I even got there.
Why can't you guys be that devout?



HeartlessSora said:


> hows everyone?


Hey Man o/
How've you been?
I'm joining the military, apparently.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Hey Man o/
> How've you been?
> I'm joining the military, apparently.


Im good just a bit bored so im wandering around FAF and see whats up :3
joining the military?? wow! seems rough tho!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 20, 2019)

Watchin ridiculousness right now. was up till about four. FUUUUUUCK


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Watchin ridiculousness right now. was up till about four. FUUUUUUCK


wow! enjoying so far tho? :3


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 20, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> wow! enjoying so far tho? :3


nah, I hope i get some sleep tonight tho.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 20, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Kinda wondering whats with the sudden troll spike we’ve had in the past week out of nowhere.
> Are the normies planning something? Or is it severe jetlag from the Furry vs Gamer war?


If this is how gamers troll then we've already won.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 20, 2019)

any of you guys ever play Dead Trigger 2?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm so glad the Internet exists.


----------



## FlunseyTheFox (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm so glad the Internet exists.


Same


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 21, 2019)

The steven universe special is near.


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 21, 2019)

I really need to stop making youtube videos.  uwu


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm so glad the Internet exists.


The hell did I watch?

This is amazeballs.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2019)

Ikr? That last oompa loom- er, I mean little man could pass as a legit Olympic runner.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 21, 2019)

Mewmento said:


> I really need to stop making youtube videos.  uwu



oh, why is that?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 21, 2019)

Just found out that the nintendo wii shop will be closed forever as of January 30th!
Why do I feel old? :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm so glad the Internet exists.


Is this shit for real?


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm so glad the Internet exists.


Okay I have seen it all now


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 21, 2019)

watching bobs burgers and playing Dead Trigger 2


----------



## Synthie (Jan 21, 2019)

anyfur here?


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 21, 2019)

oof


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

foo


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2019)

Boop.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 21, 2019)

did anyone know that the kid from boondox looks like rallo from the clevelend show?


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> did anyone know that the kid from boondox looks like rallo from the clevelend show?


Oh my, I never even realized that


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 21, 2019)

took a shower this morning, and i smell like shit now, God what happened, i've been doing nothing for five hours.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> took a shower this morning, and i smell like shit now, God what happened, i've been doing nothing for five hours.


I think the shower must've pulled some of the sewer water just to mess with you


----------



## Synthie (Jan 21, 2019)

'ey frens ^_^


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Synthie (Jan 21, 2019)

hi there ^^  havin' a nice day fren?


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Yeah, how about you?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 21, 2019)

im ok thanks ^_^


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 21, 2019)

FML. Just had to get that out there. *sigh*


----------



## Synthie (Jan 21, 2019)

whats wrong fren?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm having nightmares about reality. That's a good sign that it will only get worse. Day in and day out I'm basically mortified by the people who I thought were my friends and family. They're really quite mad. My dad likes to.. Sexualize me. He grabs my tits. Etc. He's a 70 year old man, and 20 years ago he used to do vile things to me. They've all had their turn at beating me. It'll probably happen again at some point. Sorry for such a disjointed post. Maybe I'll just write an autobiography some day about being raped or whatever. Idk lol.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 21, 2019)

omg seriously!?!!? shouldn't you like call the police or something?????


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> omg seriously!?!!? shouldn't you like call the police or something?????



More like notify the FBI because what we have right here is domestic terrorism. These are crazy crazy people. Like fucking dangerously crazy. This is a bad neighborhood. There are drive by shootings. Gunfire from people's houses. Etc. The police never get called, because thats how people's lives get ruined. This is a complicated dilemma involving a bigger community. It is an anarchic society that isnt at all helped by the "blue" except in very controlled and carefully decided instances when it is actually "smart" to notify the authorites of a disturbance. That rarely happens. Usually someone calls the police in hysteria and the problem gets worse. 9 times out of 10 calling the police is a bad call. Theyre already aware of the problems in this area. Theyre likely going to go in taking no shit and zone in on the "old white guy" who seems like he is in control, and ignore any witnesses who actually know what the fuck is up. *sigh* it's realy freaking complicated and twice as moronic.. I hate suburbia.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Is this shit for real?


As real as a heart attack, m8.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> As real as a heart attack, m8.


That last guy was running hella fast. Like....damn!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2019)

Ikr? It was like he was gliding.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 21, 2019)

I just realized how often I'm on these forums


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 21, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I just realized how often I'm on these forums



I doubt this is literally true.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 21, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I doubt this is literally true.


I spend roughly 8 to 9 hours here every day apart from school and work.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 21, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I spend roughly 11 to 12 hours here every day apart from school and work.


I spend similar time on here, so that makes two of us


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 21, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I spend roughly 8 to 9 hours here every day apart from school and work.



So then sleep is something that you just don't do right?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 21, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> So then sleep is something that you just don't do right?


Eh, I manage


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Eh, I manage



You manage not to sleep?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 22, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> You manage not to sleep?


I get at least 6 hours


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I get at least 6 hours


Sleeps overrated.*cries because sleep IS NOT overrated*


----------



## Keefur (Jan 22, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sleeps overrated.*cries because sleep IS NOT overrated*


The older you get, the more true this gets.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2019)

Keefur said:


> The older you get, the more true this gets.


Well, I am 43 now. I still crave sleep like an addict. It fucking sucks!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 22, 2019)

ok, progressive commercials, like or don't like?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 22, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ok, progressive commercials, like or don't like?



I'm not sure. Every time I see Flo telling me to switch to progressive I get this weird feeling like the more thought I put into this then the more likely she is to just come out of nowhere IRL and I'm just not cool with that.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 22, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ok, progressive commercials, like or don't like?


Well it depends how progressive it is i suppose.. If its stuff like "except people for who they are and stuff like that" then it's fine.. But if its like radical modern feminism where they think "all men are evil and that all sex is rape" then that's taking it too far


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 22, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Well it depends how progressive it is i suppose.. If its stuff like "except people for who they are and stuff like that" then it's fine.. But if its like radical modern feminism where they think "all men are evil and that all sex is rape" then that's taking it too far



That's quite a pair of "quotations"


----------



## Synthie (Jan 22, 2019)

Just praying that I don't offend anyone XS


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 22, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Just praying that I don't offend anyone XS



That seems contradictory to what you just said.


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 22, 2019)

Heya guys how ya do-

Shit. Bad time?
I’ll just... *slowly backs away into the forum games area*


----------



## Synthie (Jan 23, 2019)

No no, it's fine you can stay fren ^_^


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

Just woke up, had diarrhea twice, now I'm ready to go back to bed. It's a morning.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 23, 2019)

oh


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> View attachment 52862



Good old cliche old cat poster. Where've you been buddy?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 23, 2019)

So yeah I'm trying out this tiger beer after hearing good things about it and I'm not particularly impressed. I give it a meh outta 10.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> So yeah I'm trying out this tiger beer after hearing good things about it and I'm not particularly impressed. I give it a meh outta 10.



I had never heard of that so I just looked it up. Its from Singapore apparently? The comments are all over the place with some people saying that it's actually good while most are likening it to Bud Light which is almost the worst beer.. That would have to be Keystone Light.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 23, 2019)

This is it.




 

I'd say those that give it a high rating have poor taste in beer, this would be your typical get pissed on the weekend type of brew.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is it.
> 
> View attachment 52863
> 
> I'd say those that give it a high rating have poor taste in beer, this would be your typical get pissed on the weekend type of brew.



But it's _World Acclaimed_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 23, 2019)

That's just a marketing slogan, everyone does that. Want something reasonably nice try Monteith's Black.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's just a marketing slogan, everyone does that.



Oh you're no fun, but maybe you'll have better luck with "The Champagne of Beer"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 23, 2019)

Looks okay, but a little to light for me. I'm all that malt.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Looks okay, but a little to light for me. I'm all that malt.



Oh.. You wanted something that is actually good? Well then..






"You're Not Worthy"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 23, 2019)

Yeah but it's in quotations, so I might be.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 23, 2019)

I reckon the role of Tiger beer is to serve alongside spicy food, without distracting from the food too much.  It does that job well enough, and lots of restaurants here have it.  On its own it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 23, 2019)

'ey frens talkin' about beer are you? Well if you want a 'real' hardcore drink then you should try this!



dis shit is DEADLY! XD


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> 'ey frens talkin' about beer are you? Well if you want a 'real' hardcore drink then you should try this!
> 
> 
> 
> dis shit is DEADLY! XD



Now I really want to try that. Especially after seeing this.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 23, 2019)

what was the picture of?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ok, progressive commercials, like or don't like?


Geiko's commercials are better. I always love seeing that cute lizard with his Australian accent. <3


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Geiko's commercials are better. I always love seeing that cute lizard with his Australian accent. <3


Yes, those commercials are ones I've always enjoyed watching


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what was the picture of?



Aparently it's "Ed the Head" no relation to the Iron Maiden mascot and his purpose is to make you want to drink Tizer, which no longer exists but did exist when "Ed the Head" was actually conceived. Basically drink Tizer. Or T!zer.

..this is basically the kind of thing that hipsters go GA GA for.

..or apparently it does still exist? It seems you can order it. I don't think "Ed" is still being used but idk since I'm not British. I'm still getting a tattoo though of "Ed the Head" because I am garvage.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 23, 2019)

anyone know who this is?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> anyone know who this is?View attachment 52889



I hate that thing.


----------



## Lopaw (Jan 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> anyone know who this is?View attachment 52889


That’s salad fingers from a creepy series of the same name.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> anyone know who this is?View attachment 52889


Oh God not him. Please. Anything but that thing.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh God not him. Please. Anything but that thing.


I just looked it up and saw the first episode and I already hate him.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2019)

It snowed a bit here yesterday.


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Oh you're no fun, but maybe you'll have better luck with "The Champagne of Beer"



This is also the favorite beer of @Nihles ! He's got a funny story about it 


Also...those old ads, and that 'lil jingle:


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

Simo said:


> This is also the favorite beer of @Nihles ! He's got a funny story about it
> 
> 
> Also...those old ads, and that 'lil jingle:


That's something to try when I become of age.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)

Was at a party last night
We played truth or dare 
Someone dared me to go home 
;w;


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Was at a party last night
> We played truth or dare
> Someone dared me to go home
> ;w;


Geez, that's pretty rude to dare. *comforts*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Geez, that's pretty rude to dare. *comforts*


Twas a joke my friend. Simply a joke. 

I appreciate the sympathy though. Shows your a good person.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Twas a joke my friend. Simply a joke.
> 
> I appreciate the sympathy though. Shows your a good person.


Oh, well I am glad it didn't actually happen to you and thank you.


----------



## Synthie (Jan 23, 2019)

'ey frens ^_^


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello fren :3


----------



## Synthie (Jan 23, 2019)

hiya! havin' a nice day?


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes, how about you?


----------



## Synthie (Jan 23, 2019)

ive had a great day thamks! just working on making my new band


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 23, 2019)

I jave this idea for a band called The Tentacles. The opening song on the album (Also called The Tentacles) would be one repeating power chord with the lyrics "We're the Tentacles, yeah!" Repeating 5 or 6 times until the songs conclusion. I have some other ideas for songs like one called "She's a Democrat" about a protagonist who is politically unaffiliated but i digress. None of this nonsense will likely ever see anything resembling actuality.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 23, 2019)

23R0 said:


> I just looked it up and saw the first episode and I already hate him.


I like rusty spoons.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 23, 2019)

who is your favorite horror movie character?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 23, 2019)

I still like Rice Krispie Treats.. (I had one for the first time yesterday) in a very long time, and they're still tasty, after all this time. ☺


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I still like Rice Krispie Treats.. (I had one for the first time yesterday) in a very long time, and they're still tasty, after all this time. ☺


You can also add chocolate chips or icing to them if you want.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 23, 2019)

well i'll tell you my friend, one day this world's going to end.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 23, 2019)

I've become so numb, i can't feel you there, i've become so tired, so much more awake, all i want to do, is be more like me, and be less like you


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I've become so numb, i can't feel you there, i've become so tired, so much more awake, all i want to do, is be more like me, and be less like you


Have some cake


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 23, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> Have some cake


*takes cake, eats*


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 23, 2019)

I’m working on converting a couple people into furs... I’m making progress. Slowly but surely >:3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 24, 2019)

Saw some of these cotton bales the other day and thought of @Dongding sushi


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 24, 2019)

Just doing my morning exercises here...


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 24, 2019)

boops for everyone here ^^


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 24, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I jave this idea for a band called The Tentacles. The opening song on the album (Also called The Tentacles) would be one repeating power chord with the lyrics "We're the Tentacles, yeah!" Repeating 5 or 6 times until the songs conclusion. I have some other ideas for songs like one called "She's a Democrat" about a protagonist who is politically unaffiliated but i digress. None of this nonsense will likely ever see anything resembling actuality.



It might confuse fans of Ozric Tentacles, much loved veterans of the UK festival scene!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 24, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> It might confuse fans of Ozric Tentacles, much loved veterans of the UK festival scene!



More bad band names: The Troupe, The Shit, Battling Cocks, Fighting Walruses, Bacon Sundae, The Illegal Immigrants, The Tobacconauts, The Stoned Obamas, The Boys Who Play Nintendo, The Freedom Fuckers, Bite Me I'm Scottish, maybe I'll think of more idk

The Republicans, The (Not) Republicans, Hitler's Moustache, The Quarters, The Fucchs, The Drumphs, The Bad Dinosaurs, The Retarded, The Dicks, The Pricks, The Pick Up Sticks, The Middle Fingers, The Sight for Sore Eyes, The House, The Tired Ones, Flailing Columbus, The Flat Earthers, The Fat Earthlings, or The Moles. You get the idea... Bad band names.

Ok I've thought of one for my band, The Sympathetic Onions.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 24, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Saw some of these cotton bales the other day and thought of @Dongding sushi


Actually that's a picture of me in my wilder high school days blacked out in the ol' field. They used to call me "Dongding the Tank". I uhh... dropped a lot of weight since then due to that incident. The combine actually had a really hard time baling me up like that. It made all kinds of grinding noises and smoke. It was a real eye opener for me.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 24, 2019)

Dongding said:


> Actually that's a picture of me in my wilder high school days blacked out in the ol' field. They used to call me "Dongding the Tank". I uhh... dropped a lot of weight since then due to that incident. The combine actually had a really hard time baling me up like that. It made all kinds of grinding noises and smoke. It was a real eye opener for me.



There are people who pay good money to be mummified in tight plastic sheeting like that...


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 24, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Now I really want to try that. Especially after seeing this.


www.lanceandeskimo.com: Extinct Beverage: Tizer

this assumes it isnt suddenly loading cause it wasnt before for me but now it is... could be that i went to the link where they show it




Furrygameremopunk said:


> I like rusty spoons.



_* The feeling of *_
_____________* rust against *_
_________________ _*my salad fingers *_
__________________________ _*is almost orgasmic *_


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 24, 2019)

anyone in illinois know when it's supposed to stop snowing?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm tired. If I could just write I'm tired a thousand times I would, but then I'd just be exhausted.

Edit: I'm not doing great right now. I'm very tired mentally. Usually I'm not like this even when things are really bad. I'm going to lay down in front of the TVs glow for a bit. Tomorrow.. I don't know. I might make a thread. I'm probably going to leave soon, maybe when it warms up a bit.. IF it warms up. I might go back to California, I'm not sure. I sort of don't have any friends who still talk to me, and no family to support me. I'll be homeless again, and this time the nights will likely be freezing.. I dont really want to talk about it, or maybe I do idk. Anyway.. I'm gonna lay down.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2019)

Has anybody else noticed problems with firefox's image displays and access to graphics hardware on Windows 10?


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2019)

Not I


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

I use Chrome instead


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2019)

I checked and the same thing happens in Chrome. 

Windows 10 in general is just ergh.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I use Chrome instead



But Firefox has a fox on it, so it must be good! Same with Privacy Badger...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> But Firefox has a fox on it, so it must be good! Same with Privacy Badger...


If the made a search engine with a cute skunk on it I would devote my life to using it


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2019)

On a side note... is it just me or is it really weird having an active mod around again? It's nice lol.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 25, 2019)

Dongding said:


> On a side note... is it just me or is it really weird having an active mod around again? It's nice lol.



Are you going to try and flatter this one too, or are you still holding a torch for Dragoneer?


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2019)

Dongding said:


> On a side note... is it just me or is it really weird having an active mod around again? It's nice lol.





Massan Otter said:


> Are you going to try and flatter this one too, or are you still holding a torch for Dragoneer?



Wait, you tried to seduce Dragoneer?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 25, 2019)

Simo said:


> Wait, you tried to seduce Dragoneer?


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2019)

Those are uhm... photoshopped Omo!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2019)

everywhere I go, bitches always know... that he loves to show


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 25, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> everywhere I go, bitches always know... that he loves to show



he's a ho fo sho

Lol sorry..


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 25, 2019)

Kinda looks fake, but I laughed anyways.
Anyone have a translation for it by chance?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh God not him. Please. Anything but that thing.


*summons salad fingers* I shall make you suffer. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *summons salad fingers* I shall make you suffer. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


It's a very disturbing cartoon. It's like Invader Zim, 4Chan, and Spencers had a three way and made a baby


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's a very disturbing cartoon. It's like Invader Zim, 4Chan, and Spencers had a three way and made a baby


lmfao true


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2019)

Photo of asteroid hitting moon during eclipse. 

www.bbc.co.uk: Photographer snaps Moon meteoroid strike


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2019)

now THIS is the good shit


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm gonna chase this whiskey with patron, I want a girl in my lap and a jaeger bomb, I 'm comin in hot ya heard me, an imma make it rain on the girl who serves me


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 25, 2019)

so my mom bought me a weighted blanket that's apparently supposed to help with sleep.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> so my mom bought me a weighted blanket that's apparently supposed to help with sleep.


Do you have any plushies? They help too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Do you have any plushies? They help too.


I still have a wolf plushie I sleep with just for fun


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I still have a wolf plushie I sleep with just for fun


We have a bed full now. Thanks Furries!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 26, 2019)

Much lulz.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow what a freakin nightmare... Oh wait it's my life. How I woke up this morning.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 26, 2019)

There's something magical about the smell of chicken kebabs & beer filling the room.


----------



## Idekamlw (Jan 26, 2019)

Can u make ur own forum/discusion or is that like a admin only thing?


----------



## Idekamlw (Jan 26, 2019)

Oml i just noticed that, so me an my friends tho


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Much lulz.
> 
> View attachment 53013


From what I've seen, animal masks tend to make dogs super uncomfortable so poor dog :x


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 26, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I'm gonna chase this whiskey with patron, I want a girl in my lap and a jaeger bomb, I 'm comin in hot ya heard me, an imma make it rain on the girl who serves me



You're probably talking about money, but the heavy alcohol references and "making it rain" sort of sounds like you're gonna dump liqour on her.

Still a pretty good start! Keep going.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 26, 2019)

watching scary movie rn. fucking hilarious


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> watching scary movie rn. fucking hilarious


Watching The Mummy right now. And grilling burgers. And drinking Blue Moon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2019)

Me and @bhutrflai just did a shot of Bacardi!! Awooooo!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2019)

Where are all The Furries at??


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2019)

@Infrarednexus Hey bud!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 26, 2019)

Police: 911 what's your emergency?
Me: Welp, there's a killer in the house, so, WHITE MAN IN TROUBLE!
Police: We'll be right there.
*20 min. later*
Me: Where THE FUCK ARE THEY? *shoots killer*
and that's  how i saved my life


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 26, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Police: 911 what's your emergency?
> Me: Welp, there's a killer in the house, so, WHITE MAN IN TROUBLE!
> Police: We'll be right there.
> *20 min. later*
> ...


The police are still on their way. BE PATIENT!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 26, 2019)

the one cheerleader fucking intentionally broke her leg *cringes*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 26, 2019)

I found this 






Thoughts?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booom.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw captian crunch... I want that to destroy the roof of my mouth!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Screw captian crunch... I want that to destroy the roof of my mouth!


 Not funny Ian.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 26, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Screw captian crunch... I want that to destroy the roof of my mouth!


DON'T JOKE ABOUT THAT! ;w;


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 26, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not funny Ian.





Infrarednexus said:


> DON'T JOKE ABOUT THAT! ;w;


I'm sorry ;-;


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I'm sorry ;-;


*hugs* Its alright.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2019)

Oh hai Okami!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 26, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *hugs* Its alright.


You know us Gen Z's and out suicide jokes...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 26, 2019)

a friend of mine did this to my picture. ROFFL


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 26, 2019)

It's 4:03 and i can't sleep, without you next to me i toss and turn like the sea. 
If i drown tonight, bring me back to life, breathe your breath in me, the only thin that i still believe in is you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> It's 4:03 and i can't sleep, without you next to me i toss and turn like the sea.
> If i drown tonight, bring me back to life, breathe your breath in me, the only thin that i still believe in is you.


Thsts deep.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 26, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thsts deep.


its a song by shinedown


----------



## Bink (Jan 26, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> its a song by shinedown


My eyes are open wide, By the way, I made it through the day, I watch the world outside, By the way, I'm leaving out today

I've listened to (and sung out) second chance probably 1000x in the last week x3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2019)

Y'all need to dance or something.


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2019)

Phew, am I tired...in the midst of moving, and tomorrow is the big day, so have been packing, and taking boxes from the third floor apartment here, down to the first floor laundry room to make things go faster...and then....up 3 flights of stairs, at the new place. (Well, old, actually, top floor of a row-house built in 1868) Will be me, my housemate, and a friend moving stuff...hope I don't have a heart attack, or anything! I walk a lot, and am not tubby, but I am not so good at lifting heavy things...will be a relief, to have this all over; gotta be outta here by Friday...though tonight will most likely be the the last night spent here; will have to come back and clean, and hopefully, get somebody to help us drive any left-over odds and ends over.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2019)

Simo said:


> Phew, am I tired...in the midst of moving, and tomorrow is the big day, so have been packing, and taking boxes from the third floor apartment here, down to the first floor laundry room to make things go faster...and then....up 3 flights of stairs, at the new place. (Well, old, actually, top floor of a row-house built in 1868) Will be me, my housemate, and a friend moving stuff...hope I don't have a heart attack, or anything! I walk a lot, and am not tubby, but I am not so good at lifting heavy things...will be a relief, to have this all over; gotta be outta here by Friday...though tonight will most likely be the the last night spent here; will have to come back and clean, and hopefully, get somebody to help us drive any left-over odds and ends over.


Best of luck!
I'm sure it will go smoothly though


----------



## Bink (Jan 27, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Y'all need to dance or something.


Uh oh I sang it again just now XD. Seems you may be right.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 27, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> You know us Gen Z's


Oh god, have they started naming your generation already?
Welp, have fun with that crap.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 27, 2019)

I wonder what comes after Gen Z. though


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 27, 2019)

I made this using a cheap walgreens computer mouse, so pardon it being a bit rough. Them Overwatch balance changes are some shit.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 27, 2019)

Such photoshop much wow

Never played overwatch ever tho


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087495918637760514Damn, this nailed me XD


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 27, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087495918637760514Damn, this nailed me XD


I wasn't prepared to look at that...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087495918637760514Damn, this nailed me XD



Holotype is most handsome.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 27, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087495918637760514Damn, this nailed me XD


I would have loved to have been around during the fandom's early years. I also think the toony version is adorable.

Also, I wish I could have a copy of the first season of Power Rangers because that show was epic when I was a kid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2019)

I miss SWAT Kats. Wish they finished the series..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 27, 2019)

Frying up some honey and soy kebabs with a beer in my hand and all I can think is my boy, do you know da way, da way to deliciousness, da way to heaven.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Frying up some honey and soy kebabs with a beer in my hand and all I can think is my boy, do you know da way, da way to deliciousness, da way to heaven.



Oh I didn't know you could make kebabs with that stuff. Now I am curious to try.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh I didn't know you could make kebabs with that stuff. Now I am curious to try.


The honey and soy ones I'm eating is chicken, so you might be against that, but I'm sure there is a vegan alternative.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 27, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087495918637760514Damn, this nailed me XD


I like the 90’s and early 2000’s best imo 
(Oh, and how do people draw with the 90s style? If anyone knows id love to learn, lol.)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 27, 2019)

YEET


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I miss SWAT Kats. Wish they finished the series..



I saw the first episode when it popped-up in my recommended videos on YouTube. Was curious as to what it was. Pretty good from what I saw.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> I saw the first episode when it popped-up in my recommended videos on YouTube. Was curious as to what it was. Pretty good from what I saw.


It's a good series, but they never finished it, unfortunately. I highly recommend checking it out if you like near-future series with anthropomorphic felines in it.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 27, 2019)

*yeets a baseball over school* YEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 27, 2019)

YYYYYYEEEET!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2019)

I love me some Synthwave. =w=


----------



## Synthie (Jan 27, 2019)

hi frens! synthu ish back!


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey, I am back too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm eating Moroccan food tonight. :3


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice :3


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 27, 2019)

kewl.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2019)

This is an interesting video series.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


owo that's so satisfying to w-GOD DAMNIT


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 27, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> owo that's so satisfying to w-GOD DAMNIT


I see your a fan of my work.....


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


----------



## Simo (Jan 27, 2019)

About 90% moved to our new place, is gonna be so much better, but whoa...old place, 1868, 14' ceilings, 3rd floor....and that meant many stairs. Pretty place; staying a few last nights here to round up clothes, the computer, and whatever is in the kitchen, not much. But all the heavy stuff is up and out. And all with the help of a fellow fur , @Open_Mind , one of the sweetest furs you're ever gonna meet.

Went out, had dinner, a few drinks after, but this all would not have happened, without the help of you all, @Yakamaru , so many others who helped.....

And so thanks: And the older ya get, the more things weigh, going up stairs.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2019)

Simo said:


> About 90% moved to our new place, is gonna be so much better, but whoa...old place, 1868, 14' ceilings, 3rd floor....and that meant many stairs. Pretty place; staying a few last nights here to round up clothes, the computer, and whatever is in the kitchen, not much. But all the heavy stuff is up and out. And all with the help of a fellow fur , @Open_Mind , one of the sweetest furs you're ever gonna meet.
> 
> Went out, had dinner, a few drinks after, but this all would not have happened, without the help of you all, @Yakamaru , so many others who helped.....
> 
> And so thanks: And the older ya get, the more things weigh, going up stairs.


Simo, I am so happy to hear things are going good!!


----------



## Clippit (Jan 27, 2019)

"You are who you choose to be."
-Hogarth Hughes, Iron Giant​"I wanna be a pie!"
-Billy, asdfmovie4​


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 27, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 53137


----------



## Simo (Jan 27, 2019)

I was thinking: being a furry is sort of like joining The Masons, only better. I almost became a Mason, once, having been invited maybe 15 years ago...though, something held me back, but I do not dismiss them. But like some fellowship in which one finds friendship and earns respects, I will say, in some way, to be a furry can be in some way similar: some part of _something_, little known, secretive, viewed as having some or other arcane secrets, savory or otherwise. People look out for you, they help you...perhaps you get back the energy you put in. 

OK...now, we need a secret pawshake, and an initiation ritual


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 27, 2019)

i get hated a lot, one time to the point of snapping at one of my friends, which made me hate myself even more for who i am, i was born with bipolar depression, i was abused when i was five, and developed PTSD, and was recently diagnosed with disruptive mood disregulation disorder, along with generalized anxiety, so my life has been a living hell since then. the thing is, on the outside i'm a happy, upbeat kind of guy, but on the inside, I absorb hate and become unstable, and that's why i blow up at random moments.
the thing is, the abuse started when i moved to sharon, WI, he made me smoke pot, forced me to drink beer, soy sauce. he made me eat jalepenos to the point where i puked, made me run up and down the halls nonstop, tormented me with a jason vorhees costume, put me in a room full of balloons, which is how i developed a deathly fear of balloons, even though now they don't bother me. as well as giving me a fear of halloween masks for about five years, and i didn't tell my mom this until sixth grade, not kidding either, he was the worst boyfriend my mom eve had. True story too.

sometimes i wonder if anyone still cares about me.


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 27, 2019)

Simo said:


> About 90% moved to our new place, is gonna be so much better, but whoa...old place, 1868, 14' ceilings, 3rd floor....and that meant many stairs. Pretty place; staying a few last nights here to round up clothes, the computer, and whatever is in the kitchen, not much. But all the heavy stuff is up and out. And all with the help of a fellow fur , @Open_Mind , one of the sweetest furs you're ever gonna meet.
> 
> Went out, had dinner, a few drinks after, but this all would not have happened, without the help of you all, @Yakamaru , so many others who helped.....
> 
> And so thanks: And the older ya get, the more things weigh, going up stairs.


Was glad to help, my friend.  But the sweetest fur will always be you, silly Simo  ☆♡☆


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 28, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i get hated a lot, one time to the point of snapping at one of my friends, which made me hate myself even more for who i am, i was born with bipolar depression, i was abused when i was five, and developed PTSD, and was recently diagnosed with disruptive mood disregulation disorder, along with generalized anxiety, so my life has been a living hell since then. the thing is, on the outside i'm a happy, upbeat kind of guy, but on the inside, I absorb hate and become unstable, and that's why i blow up at random moments.
> the thing is, the abuse started when i moved to sharon, WI, he made me smoke pot, forced me to drink beer, soy sauce. he made me eat jalepenos to the point where i puked, made me run up and down the halls nonstop, tormented me with a jason vorhees costume, put me in a room full of balloons, which is how i developed a deathly fear of balloons, even though now they don't bother me. as well as giving me a fear of halloween masks for about five years, and i didn't tell my mom this until sixth grade, not kidding either, he was the worst boyfriend my mom eve had. True story too.
> 
> sometimes i wonder if anyone still cares about me.


Sorry you had to deal with that bullshit.


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2019)

This song makes me happy

Why are people grudgeful?

Why?






Love you all.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

Simo said:


> This song makes me happy
> 
> Why are people grudgeful?
> 
> ...


Aw we love you too Simo :3


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's a very disturbing cartoon.


i made my mom watch it



Infrarednexus said:


> I use Chrome instead





Massan Otter said:


> But Firefox has a fox on it, so it must be good! Same with Privacy Badger...


random info of useless: i use chromium (specifically a version with the ability to disable the material design)



Infrarednexus said:


> I still have a wolf plushie I sleep with just for fun


more useless info is i literally have my plush wolf on me while i sit at my pc
though my bed is like 2 meters away so... 



Furrygameremopunk said:


> *read full quote, its 5 above this*


have a *hugs*


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 28, 2019)

Is an all nighter a good idea on a sunday night?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Is an all nighter a good idea on a sunday night?


Depends. What are you doing on monday?


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 28, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Depends. What are you doing on monday?


School. No afterschool practice, no lgbt+ club confrence. I have insomnia and I can't sleep


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> School. No afterschool practice, no lgbt+ club confrence. I have insomnia and I can't sleep


I think that you should try to rest a little. It's ok if you can't sleep but you'll feel better if you relax and rest.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Is an all nighter a good idea on a sunday night?


No.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 28, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> I think that you should try to rest a little. It's ok if you can't sleep but you'll feel better if you relax and rest.


Nah. Already tried that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Nah. Already tried that.


Do a thousand push ups. You'll sleep like a baby then!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Nah. Already tried that.


I mean sit back close your eyes and just chill. You might not sleep but you'll feel less tired tomorrow


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 28, 2019)

.-.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> .-.


*-*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 28, 2019)

%-%


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 28, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Nah. Already tried that.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2019)

Simo said:


> About 90% moved to our new place, is gonna be so much better, but whoa...old place, 1868, 14' ceilings, 3rd floor....and that meant many stairs. Pretty place; staying a few last nights here to round up clothes, the computer, and whatever is in the kitchen, not much. But all the heavy stuff is up and out. And all with the help of a fellow fur , @Open_Mind , one of the sweetest furs you're ever gonna meet.
> 
> Went out, had dinner, a few drinks after, but this all would not have happened, without the help of you all, @Yakamaru , so many others who helped.....
> 
> And so thanks: And the older ya get, the more things weigh, going up stairs.



Good to hear! Hope you get settled in to your new Skunk Hollow.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i get hated a lot, one time to the point of snapping at one of my friends, which made me hate myself even more for who i am, i was born with bipolar depression, i was abused when i was five, and developed PTSD, and was recently diagnosed with disruptive mood disregulation disorder, along with generalized anxiety, so my life has been a living hell since then. the thing is, on the outside i'm a happy, upbeat kind of guy, but on the inside, I absorb hate and become unstable, and that's why i blow up at random moments.
> the thing is, the abuse started when i moved to sharon, WI, he made me smoke pot, forced me to drink beer, soy sauce. he made me eat jalepenos to the point where i puked, made me run up and down the halls nonstop, tormented me with a jason vorhees costume, put me in a room full of balloons, which is how i developed a deathly fear of balloons, even though now they don't bother me. as well as giving me a fear of halloween masks for about five years, and i didn't tell my mom this until sixth grade, not kidding either, he was the worst boyfriend my mom eve had. True story too.
> 
> sometimes i wonder if anyone still cares about me.



Ok.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 28, 2019)

@Infrarednexus Do you play MTG?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2019)

Could you imagine being charged $930 for a five minute taxi ride? Because apparently that's ok in New Zealand.

i.stuff.co.nz: Tourist charged $930 taxi fare for a 5-minute Wellington trip


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Simo said:


> we need a secret pawshake, and an initiation ritual


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> @Infrarednexus Do you play MTG?


Eeek these birds are everywhere. Settle the wreckage


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 28, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Could you imagine being charged $930 for a five minute taxi ride? Because apparently that's ok in New Zealand.
> 
> i.stuff.co.nz: Tourist charged $930 taxi fare for a 5-minute Wellington trip


Considering the temperament of most US citizens I'm surprised they haven't been beaten to death.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Considering the temperament of most US citizens I'm surprised they haven't been beaten to death.


You didn't even read the article, did you?

But I won't argue that your typical American man-child can be rather obnoxious.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2019)

Morning.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 28, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> You didn't even read the article, did you?
> 
> But I won't argue that your typical American man-child can be rather obnoxious.


I'm half asleep and did a goof there out of laziness. 

Still, a pissed off Scott isn't much better....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm half asleep and did a goof there out of laziness.
> 
> Still, a pissed off Scott isn't much better....


I'd take a pissed off Scott over a pissed off Irishman any day.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> @Infrarednexus Do you play MTG?


Can't say that I do


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm writing a children's novel. I just finished a rough draft of the entire book.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 28, 2019)

quick question, what's the worst thing you could wake up with in the morning?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> quick question, what's the worst thing you could wake up with in the morning?


Sudden death


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Death


oh.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

o.o


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> oh.


Yep


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> quick question, what's the worst thing you could wake up with in the morning?


Your ex. And she's stolen your car keys.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Your ex. And she's stolen your car keys.


And you find out you have Aids too


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Your ex. And she's stolen your car keys.


And she does a cringey fortnight dance on her way out the door.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm having this problem with Netflix again.....


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm having this problem with Netflix again.....


Wow, that is pretty weird


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm having this problem with Netflix again.....



That looks like the opposite of a problem! I'd watch that...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm having this problem with Netflix again.....




This is why they shouldn't let Michael Bay direct.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This is why they shouldn't let Michael Bay direct.


Very true.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

I heard the Energizer bunny was arrested yesterday. He was charged with battery.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I heard the Energizer bunny was arrested yesterday. He was charged with battery.


He really needs to get his impulse control in order


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2019)

While we're discussing it, the duracell bunny is way more handsome:


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> While we're discussing it, the duracell bunny is way more handsome:


Yeah, he has some nice clothing and a cuter face


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> While we're discussing it, the duracell bunny is way more handsome:



It's very unsettling in it's face.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> It's very unsettling in it's face.



His girlfriend doesn't mind.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> His girlfriend doesn't mind.


That's another thing the Duracell bunny has over the Energizer one


----------



## Synthie (Jan 28, 2019)

gnaaawoooowoooooo!!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> His girlfriend doesn't mind.



That's just coordinated better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2019)

Another happy number.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 53177
> 
> Another happy number.


Nice


----------



## Dongding (Jan 28, 2019)

I didn't know Duracell had a pink bunny too... I don't like him. - w -


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dongding said:


> I didn't know Duracell had a pink bunny too... I don't like him. - w -


We all know the best mascot is the Geico Gecko.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2019)

Hmm, if dubious furry art featuring both rival bunnies doesn't already exist, I feel it needs to.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2019)

Dongding said:


> I didn't know Duracell had a pink bunny too... I don't like him. - w -



The Duracell bunny was born in 1973 and originally played the drums, but he didn't get copyright permission in North America. 

Energizer took advantage and ripped the idea off in 1988; their first advert even featured the original Duracell bunny.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The Duracell bunny was born in 1973 and originally played the drums, but he didn't get copyright permission in North America.
> 
> Energizer took advantage and ripped the idea off in 1988; their first advert even featured the original Duracell bunny.


Wow, never knew that. Pretty lame of Energizer


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Wow, never knew that. Pretty lame of Energizer



You snooze you lose. I mean thats actually badass.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 28, 2019)

23R0 said:


> We all know the best mascot is the Geico Gecko.


I like the Aflack duck voiced by Gilbert Godfrey. >w>


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> You snooze you lose. I mean thats actually badass.


True


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

It's odd how Botox was so taboo years ago, but now, nobody raises an eyebrow


----------



## Keefur (Jan 28, 2019)

23R0 said:


> That's another thing the Duracell bunny has over the Energizer one


Have you ever BEEN the Energizer bunny?  I have!  The Energizer bunny has an aura of coolness.  Here I am in costume:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2019)

@Keefur The Duracell bunny gets laid more though. ;D


Edit, I just realised that they editted the duracell bunny wiggling his butt out of the version of the adverts broadcast in Eastern Europe. 






UK

Wiggly butt. :3 







Poland. 

No wiggly butt. :c


----------



## Marcl (Jan 28, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Have you ever BEEN the Energizer bunny?  I have!  The Energizer bunny has an aura of coolness.  Here I am in costume:


That's actually pretty cool


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Marcl said:


> That's actually pretty cool


That is pretty cool


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Keefur The Duracell bunny gets laid more though. ;D
> 
> 
> Edit, I just realised that they editted the duracell bunny wiggling his butt out of the version of the adverts broadcast in Eastern Europe.
> ...


Duracell, the 4kids version.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 28, 2019)

soooo, i snapped at my sister, like violently snapped at her, fml right now.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> soooo, i snapped at my sister, like violently snapped at her, fml right now.


Geez, what is going on right now?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 28, 2019)

any of you furs excited for kingdom hearts III?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 28, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Geez, what is going on right now?


i have a bad mood disorder, so at random moments i just snap and get very aggressive.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i have a bad mood disorder, so at random moments i just snap and get very aggressive.


Ohh I know that feeling, I have Asperger's and a symptom is having bad mood swings


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 28, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Ohh I know that feeling, I have Asperger's and a symptom is having bad mood swings


damn.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> damn.


I just wish people would understand that having mood swings is a real problem you and I have, but since they don't know they blame us and say we are making excuses.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

PTSD here. I was diagnosed depressive, but am no longer on meds.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> PTSD here. I was diagnosed depressive, but am no longer on meds.


Woah, PTSD is some rough stuff, and without meds? That seems super rough, I hope you get better


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Woah, PTSD is some rough stuff, and without meds? That seems super rough, I hope you get better



Yes, it is rough.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Yes, it is rough.


I hope you are getting through it alright


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

23R0 said:


> I hope you are getting through it alright



I hope you don't mind if I dont keep talking about it.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I hope you don't mind if I dont keep talking about it.


I understand, let's change the subject


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

23R0 said:


> I understand, let's change the subject



Yes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

Anyone who's a fan of pirate movies should know I played the role of Mr.Cottons parrot during the production of the film


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Anyone who's a fan of pirate movies should know I played the role of Mr.Cottons parrot during the production of the film


Yeah I remember that


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

From the Pirates of the Caribbean film?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> From the Pirates of the Caribbean film?


Yep!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 28, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> %-%




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982126675759480832


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982126675759480832


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm really missing my hotel.. I think tomorrow I might check in for the night so I can be by myself. I also have actual work to do that doesn't involve my hobbies.. Ill still be taking the Switch though so I can keep playing Zelda. I havent decided if I will go back to San Francisco.

Well I'm actually crying now because I miss it so much. Not my hotel.. I mean SF..


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



if needed i can find more nightmare fuel 

dont worry theres something wrong with me thats all


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 28, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> if needed i can find more nightmare fuel
> 
> dont worry theres something wrong with me thats all


Welp that makes two of us


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 29, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> if needed i can find more nightmare fuel
> 
> dont worry theres something wrong with me thats all





23R0 said:


> Welp that makes two of us


That's the spirit!
Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 29, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That's the spirit!
> Merry Christmas, everyone!


Merry Christmas!
but it's January 29th, am I missing something?


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh I forgot to mention something.
I was on the phoenixed forums and my name there was Nova.

If anyone still remembers me, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 29, 2019)

It is currently ~11°F outside. (~ -12°C)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 29, 2019)

sooooo apparently in Iraq, you'll be killed for being gay. rip.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 29, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982126675759480832


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 29, 2019)

oofers


----------



## Artvertex (Jan 29, 2019)

Apparently here in Thailand, you won't be able to tell the difference between a gay trans and and a real woman.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 29, 2019)

Artvertex said:


> Apparently here in Thailand, you won't be able to tell the difference between a gay trans and and a real woman.


damn


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 29, 2019)

I wish people couldn't tell the diffrence between me and a real boy


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Oh I forgot to mention something.
> I was on the phoenixed forums and my name there was Nova.
> 
> If anyone still remembers me, feel free to contact me.



I also tried that forum but our periods of activity may not have overlapped.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> sooooo apparently in Iraq, you'll be killed for being gay. rip.


Saudi Arabia too, for that matter. A lot of Islamic countries will either have it be illegal or the mob will simply lynch you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2019)

Also, evening to ya all. :3


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 29, 2019)

Evening Yaka :3


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 29, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Also, evening to ya all. :3


Yo whats poppin


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Yo whats poppin


Food. =w=

Fried minced chicken with half an onion in taco sauce with potato salad. 

'tis good, man. Really good.



23R0 said:


> Evening Yaka :3


Evening to ya.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 29, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Saudi Arabia too, for that matter. A lot of Islamic countries will either have it be illegal or the mob will simply lynch you.


That's why I'm thankful I live in the states. It's perfectly legal and we even get a holiday to celebrate.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's why I'm thankful I live in the states. It's perfectly legal and we even get a holiday to celebrate.


Same here, even with the things that happen here we always have freedom, I am so grateful to be in the US and it's the only home I want.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 29, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Saudi Arabia too, for that matter. A lot of Islamic countries will either have it be illegal or the mob will simply lynch you.


It's not just an Islamic thing unfortunately, with the way Brazil is going. Anywhere where abrahamic religion trumps secular is going to be at least unpleasant and at best deadly for LGBT folks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's not just an Islamic thing unfortunately, with the way Brazil is going. Anywhere where abrahamic religion trumps secular is going to be at least unpleasant and at best deadly for LGBT folks.



I guess we should take a moment to thank all of the people who are religious and accepting of gay and trans folk. People who show those things are not incompatible, and in fact should naturally go hand in hand.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Oh I forgot to mention something.
> I was on the phoenixed forums and my name there was Nova.
> 
> If anyone still remembers me, feel free to contact me.



OK, I remember you, there: I was known as Fossa, my alternate Fursona. So, hello!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 29, 2019)

Simo said:


> OK, I remember you, there: I was known as Fossa, my alternate Fursona. So, hello!



I thought you seemed familiar.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I guess we should take a moment to thank all of the people who are religious and accepting of gay and trans folk. People who show those things are not incompatible, and in fact should naturally go hand in hand.


Religous gay people and allies dealing with bigots;


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 29, 2019)

Simo said:


> OK, I remember you, there: I was known as Fossa, my alternate Fursona. So, hello!



Oh I remember now
Heyo dude


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Oh I remember now
> Heyo dude



Yep! Seems like ages ago. I always recall your posts made these curious, sort of funny observations about life. Welcome, and hope things are going well for you. : )


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 29, 2019)

I made belt out of old watches once....... It was a waist of time


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 29, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yep! Seems like ages ago. I always recall your posts made these curious, sort of funny observations about life. Welcome, and hope things are going well for you. : )



Ya I am currently in high school and turned 18 last year.
And I can finally draw good. *Children cheer*

Sadly I don't shitpost anymore but I meme around


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 29, 2019)

>School gets out for snow day
>No snow


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2019)

So close to 194 submissions!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 29, 2019)

Ye gods, my life.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 29, 2019)

more internet stuff 









1st is from a *comment* from the 2nd which is *here*


----------



## Bink (Jan 29, 2019)

currently -4F here.. tomorrows high is -14f. My husky doesn't even seem to notice... Why must we be so cursed with furlessness!?!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 29, 2019)

Approximately 5°F tomorrow here. -10 with windchill. Snow tomorrow.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 29, 2019)

High of 37f, low of 20f for me tomorrow.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow... can't believe how dissapointed I am by some of the stuff I'm reading posted by the members using this site.

World iz doomd uwu


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 30, 2019)

Dongding said:


> Wow... can't believe how dissapointed I am by some of the stuff I'm reading posted by the members using this site.
> 
> World iz doomd uwu



Phoenixed was way worse.


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 30, 2019)

Hmm I am not sure if I should upload art on my FA profile again.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 30, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Hmm I am not sure if I should upload art on my FA profile again.


Do it.


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 30, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Do it.


Okay I'll do it
Time shine upon people with my new iimproved art.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 30, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Okay I'll do it
> Time shine upon people with my new iimproved art.


Links


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 30, 2019)

Breakfast at Denny's (at 10 PM local time) never disappoints.







foussiremix said:


> Okay I'll do it
> Time shine upon people with my new iimproved art.


 That's cool.. I love seeing more artwork (everywhere).


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 30, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Links


My FA with old art:
Userpage of foussiremix -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Some art from me on amino;
aminoapps.com: A S C E N D E D | Furry Amino

aminoapps.com: Redraw of Cherie in the new year/Improvement | Furry Amino

aminoapps.com: Lumina Icon | Furry Amino


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2019)

Don't be a scrub.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 30, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't be a scrub.


People are still outraged over that Gillette ad?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 30, 2019)

Gosh what a nightmare. That was not good. 

Just woke up with my heart racing.


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 30, 2019)

I am really cold now, okay my body is always cold.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

It's cold in my room, my hands are cold but there is nothing I can do, half of the window is broken and cold air seeps in so quick


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2019)

Escaped the worst of the cold here in Maryland...hope everyone is ok in Michigan, Minnesota and round about. We'll see a low of 7 in Baltimore....cold for here but I feel lucky in comparison. -30  plus wind is a lot worse!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 30, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I am really cold now, okay my body is always cold.





23R0 said:


> It's cold in my room, my hands are cold but there is nothing I can do, half of the window is broken and cold air seeps in so quick


Go somewhere with heating. A friend or relativea. Drive if possible. Take a Taxi. Get them to pick you up. Just stay the eff out of this cold. Just make sure wherever you are is staying at a livible temperature. 

A board of insulation foam can be bought at most hardware stores, and cut to size to fit a windowsill. Foam up as many windows as possible, and seal the gap with tape (preferably duct tape, though you'll hate me for the residue come spring. 

You can make space heaters by suspending clay pots with a candle between them. Just don't place it against anything unless you want a fire. Candles alone can slightly warm a room as well.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Go somewhere with heating. A friend or relativea. Drive if possible. Take a Taxi. Get them to pick you up. Just stay the eff out of this cold. Just make sure wherever you are is staying at a livible temperature.
> 
> A board of insulation foam can be bought at most hardware stores, and cut to size to fit a windowsill. Foam up as many windows as possible, and seal the gap with tape (preferably duct tape, though you'll hate me for the residue come spring.
> 
> You can make space heaters by suspending clay pots with a candle between them. Just don't place it against anything unless you want a fire. Candles alone can slightly warm a room as well.


Thanks for the tips


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 30, 2019)

*noms on cake, wags tail* hi friends.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 30, 2019)

Technically a library is the tallest building in the world since it has the most stories :V


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Technically a library is the tallest building in the world since it has the most stories :V


Oh you did not just post a dad joke on us :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 30, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Oh you did not just post a dad joke on us :V










Yes I did


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes I did




 
I can't believe you would do such a thing


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 30, 2019)

23R0 said:


> View attachment 53360
> I can't believe you would do such a thing


I also have a joke about construction, but you need to wait since I'm still working on it.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 30, 2019)

@SSJ3Mewtwo  can we make dad jokes a community guidelines violation?


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> @SSJ3Mewtwo  can we make dad jokes a community guidelines violation?


YES PLEASE! :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 30, 2019)

WHAT THE  F- STOP CONFUSING ME. Why the hell do you all have swapped Avatars?


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> WHAT THE  F- STOP CONFUSING ME. Why the hell do you all have swapped Avatars?


Pogo swapped with Guifrog and it all went downhill from there


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 30, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Pogo swapped with Guifrog and it all went downhill from there


Nexus have Guifrog's Avatar, Pogo have Nihles', and- _*mind explodes*_


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Nexus have Guifrog's Avatar, Pogo have Nihles', and- _*mind explodes*_


Don't try thinking about it, they have lost it


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 30, 2019)

As fun as this was, I'm going back to myself. There's no one I'd rather be than me.....unless it's @Simo . He's too good to pass up!


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Same here


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 30, 2019)

my favorite part of little nicky was when their dad shoved a huge pineapple up hitler's ass.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> my favorite part of little nicky was when their dad shoved a huge pineapple up hitler's ass.


0w0


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh my, this type of thread takes me back to my old forum days. Don't know why but it took me this long to begin to try to actively post. Will this last? Who knows?
But hey, at least these days it comes with shiny buttons.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 30, 2019)

just chllin and watcing some south park


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 30, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> just chllin and watcing some south park


Nice


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 30, 2019)

Salad fingers is back! Won't link because it is gory as ever.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 30, 2019)

soooooo, south park just turned weird af.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 30, 2019)

Salad fingers?
Oh god, I haven't seen that in awhile.
I hope it's still as messed up as it used to be.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 30, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Salad fingers?
> Oh god, I haven't seen that in awhile.
> I hope it's still as messed up as it used to be.


Based on Firth's other recent work and the thumbnail, most definitely.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Jan 30, 2019)

My pipes are frozen. Too damn cooooold 
I eagerly await for it to get warmer.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 30, 2019)

Bink said:


> My pipes are frozen. Too damn cooooold
> I eagerly await for it to get warmer.


*Laughs in Canadian*


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Oh my, this type of thread takes me back to my old forum days. Don't know why but it took me this long to begin to try to actively post. Will this last? Who knows?
> But hey, at least these days it comes with shiny buttons.


*WOAH!!! Are staff coming back?*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 30, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> *Laughs in Canadian*


Don't jinx yourself there, bud.
Canada doesn't need to get much colder.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 30, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Don't jinx yourself there, bud.
> Canada doesn't need to get much colder.


I live in the UK.
I'm just a Canadian boi who lives in the UK. And it's still warm for me.
When I was told on tuesday it'd snow, I was both happy, yet knew I was going to be disappointed because it won't settle. UwU

Which does remind me, it's 3am so I should sleep, but that takes effort to move to my bed and sleep.
Peak laziness right here.



SveltColt said:


> *WOAH!!! Are staff coming back?*


The legends are true!


----------



## Bink (Jan 30, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> *Laughs in Canadian*


Well Saturday is supposed to be 40f, currently -22f. We'll see who's warmer and laughing then XD


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 30, 2019)

Bink said:


> Well Saturday is supposed to be 40f, currently -22f. We'll see who's warmer and laughing then XD


**LAUGHS HARDER IN CANADIAN**





Oh well, I guess I'll attempt to go to bed now, and cuddle up in that nice warm bed. Night. >w>


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 30, 2019)

My friends on FB are sharing their 60°F California weather and mocking us.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 30, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Don't jinx yourself there, bud.
> Canada doesn't need to get much colder.


i have a -47 degree windchill here in town, dafuk illinois.


----------



## Bink (Jan 30, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i have a -47 degree windchill here in town, dafuk illinois.


Indiana here, I feel your pain for Midwestern US weather and its randomness/spontaneity.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 30, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> When I was told on tuesday it'd snow, I was both happy, yet knew I was going to be disappointed because it won't settle. UwU


God, I know the feeling. Moved from Pennsylvania down to the South.
Funny story though, every year we moved around down here there was a weird "Harsh Winter" with some minor snow on the ground that actually stuck.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

There is a mouse living in the recess on the back of our Freezer evidently. We'll have to contact the landlord tomorrow, but not sure what to do about this specific bastard.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> @SSJ3Mewtwo  can we make dad jokes a community guidelines violation?














*Why did the cows return to the marijuana field?*





It was the pot calling the cattle back.

Also:

The stakes were high.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 31, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> *Why did the cows return to the marijuana field?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Facepalms*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2019)

@Dragoneer oi, two step verification is fucked. Chrome, Android.

On that topic, hasn't that issue been going on for long enough? We need a permanent fix man, clearing cookies and cache doesn't always cut it.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 31, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> God, I know the feeling. Moved from Pennsylvania down to the South.
> Funny story though, every year we moved around down here there was a weird "Harsh Winter" with some minor snow on the ground that actually stuck.


Yeah, apparently we had a "yellow warning".
The only problem there was wasn't the snow, but the idiots on the road tbh.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Yeah, apparently we had a "yellow warning".
> The only problem there was wasn't the snow, but the idiots on the road tbh.


I rather like it when we have a 'Yellow Snow Warning' it appeals to the juvenile in me.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 31, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I rather like it when we have a 'Yellow Snow Warning' it appeals to the juvenile in me.


It's too cold in many places for "yellow snow".  Things get frozen too quickly, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> @Dragoneer oi, two step verification is fucked. Chrome, Android.
> 
> On that topic, hasn't that issue been going on for long enough? We need a permanent fix man, clearing cookies and cache doesn't always cut it.


Leave him alone! Dragoneer is the greatest most beauti~ erm, most capable figurehead that's ever lived. I'd give him all my fleece forever if he asked, even if I didn't understand the reasoning.

(As long as he promises to keep me warm at night!)


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

*yeets self into chat*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

SveltColt said:


> *WOAH!!! Are staff coming back?*


We got a new one about a month ago and I saw a red dragon recently who also is a staff member. Then of course we have Dragoneer, but I haven't seen him in a while 


I think he took a vacation. He's probably is up at a mountain resort taking ski lessons.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's probably is up at a mountain resort taking ski lessons.


That's oddly specific...
Did you send more of your spies after others?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> That's oddly specific...
> Did you send more of your spies after others?


......Maybe


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> ......Maybe


REEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> REEEEEEEEEEE


(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


*writes down another crime Nexus has done*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *writes down another crime Nexus has done*


No worries, I have a good lawyer


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> No worries, I have a good lawyer


That won't help criminal.
Haha ok


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 31, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I rather like it when we have a 'Yellow Snow Warning' it appeals to the juvenile in me.


True.
But it makes me sad knowing that snow will never settle.



Infrarednexus said:


> No worries, I have a good lawyer


Is your lawyer also a very good boy?


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dongding said:


> (As long as he promises to keep me warm at night!)



That shouldn't be a problem!







But careful, he might suffo- uh, eat you.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> That shouldn't be a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the question is. How is the metal expanding?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2019)

Wondering if I should still go to work...the 7:40 train hasn't moved in almost 3 hours and no trains are going south to DC....by the time I get there it might be 1 or 2 PM....I don't wanna miss any hours but I'd be leaving again at 5:30....if trains don't start moving south soon I may give up...or simply run out of time. Hmmmm.......


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 31, 2019)

23R0 said:


>


Uh huh..


----------



## Dongding (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> That shouldn't be a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just downloaded that for uhm... evidence... I have to go now!!


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dongding said:


> I've just downloaded that for uhm... evidence... I have to go now!!


see u uwu


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 31, 2019)

*Arwoooo.*


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

SveltColt said:


> *Arwoooo.*


that's illegal. 
Stop using types of awoo.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> that's illegal.
> Stop using types of awoo.


*You should be the one arrested.
It's arwooooo not awoooo!*


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

SveltColt said:


> *You should be the one arrested.
> It's arwooooo not awoooo!*





Detective Tyno said:


> that's illegal.
> Stop using *types of awoo*.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 31, 2019)

ArwOwO


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

23R0 said:


> ArwOwO


Stop that's the wrong drug!
*injects you with robux*


----------



## idkthough120 (Jan 31, 2019)

awoo? u.u


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 31, 2019)

*>:] ur not a wolf so you would not know :V*


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

SveltColt said:


> *>:] ur not a wolf so you would not know :V*


I'm technically half canine.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Stop that's the wrong drug!
> *injects you with robux*


Thanks


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I'm technically half canine.


*"Technically"*


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Thanks


np


SveltColt said:


> *"Technically"*


The big hmm


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> The big hmm


*Be quiet before i take more of ur waffles >:3
*
*Now I got to run.  See ya.*


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 31, 2019)

SveltColt said:


> *Be quiet before i take more of ur waffles >:3
> *
> *Now I got to run.  See ya.*


See ya


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

I heard someone mention waffles


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 31, 2019)

SveltColt said:


> *WOAH!!! Are staff coming back?*


Sorry, I was in stealth mode. Technically I was here sooner but red tape... I had to apply it to this here box. *slaps box*
I would say I've been watching everyone but that's weird! Instead I will say that this guardian is here to protect and serve. And not get possessed by an evil force and destroy everyone with death lasers.

Spoilers: Silly dragon is silly. Oh boy~!



Infrarednexus said:


> We got a new one about a month ago and I saw a red dragon recently who also is a staff member.


I was brought on initially for other purposes early January. Now that purpose has extended into this territory upon request. Because I love forums so much and I have experience in this area. Even made my own forum software back in the day because I loved forums. I do miss those days more than social media anyday. But sadly I am one of the few who feels like that. Maybe I am crazy to think that.

Edit: And if anyone can guess the two above references correctly, they win a prize! Maybe!


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I heard someone mention waffles


the werewolf is fine but don't you dare touch my waffles.
Dragons like you would use it for evil!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> the werewolf is fine but don't you dare touch my waffles.
> Dragons like you would use it for evil!


......... *Quickly takes a bite of your waffles* :V


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> ......... *Quickly takes a bite of your waffles* :V


...
...
...
*eats all other waffles*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Sorry, I was in stealth mode. Technically I was here sooner but red tape... I had to apply it to this here box. *slaps box*
> I would say I've been watching everyone but that's weird! Instead I will say that this guardian is here to protect and serve. And not get possessed by an evil force and destroy everyone with death lasers.
> 
> Spoilers: Silly dragon is silly. Oh boy~!
> ...


The moderation staff exploded this month didn't it. Now I have to behave myself more Uwu


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The moderation staff exploded this month didn't it. Now I have to behave myself more Uwu


they probably won't notice :V


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The moderation staff exploded this month didn't it. Now I have to behave myself more Uwu


It definitely did. And I have the feeling there's some great things coming up.



Detective Tyno said:


> they probably won't notice :V


*notices*


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> It definitely did. And I have the feeling there's some great things coming up.
> 
> 
> *notices*


The big hmm...
At least you don't notice anything else.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> *eats all other waffles*


>:O


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> >:O


shush you have spies everywhere just spy on someone else who HAS waffles.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> shush you have spies everywhere just spy on someone else who HAS waffles.


Thus began the Waffle Cold War


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> The big hmm...
> At least you don't notice anything else.


Oh I noticed things. All sorts of things.

But you're good to go for now. With any luck I can have a posting spree of sorts.

That's the kind of thing I wanted on my old forums and from an old site I come from. A proper posting spree where I essentially appear everywhere without it being mindless posts.
Why? Because why not? I also haven't had waffles in awhile. I wonder if it is known there's waffles literally in stores all around me.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Thus began the Waffle Cold War


Also why a Waffle Cold War? Why can't it be a warm one? I mean cold waffles are okay. But you'd be crazy to fight over them while they're cold!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Oh I noticed things. All sorts of things.
> 
> But you're good to go for now. With any luck I can have a posting spree of sorts.
> 
> ...


Go to Defcon 1! Hot waffle war initiated!


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Oh I noticed things. All sorts of things.
> 
> But you're good to go for now. With any luck I can have a posting spree of sorts.
> 
> ...


Good and it should stay that way >:V


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Go to Defcon 1! Hot waffle war initiated!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


>


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Thus began the Waffle Cold War









Фашисты никогда не примут наши вафли! Приходите товарищи, дайте нам душ угнетателей с расплавленным маслом и сиропом !


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 31, 2019)

Maybe a truce can be initiated and someone can just make people waffles. See? Problem adverted!

Maybe people won't try to complain about who has the most waffles or a specific kind. But likely this will happen. It always happens. This is why we don't get nice things.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Фашисты никогда не примут наши вафли! Приходите товарищи, дайте нам душ угнетателей с расплавленным маслом и сиропом !


excuse me?


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Maybe a truce can be initiated and someone can just make people waffles. See? Problem adverted!
> 
> Maybe people won't try to complain about who has the most waffles or a specific kind. But likely this will happen. It always happens. This is why we don't get nice things.


No that's too simple!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> excuse me?


Some of my parrots speak Russian in case I forgot to mention.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Some of my parrots speak Russian in case I forgot to mention.


Oh ok.


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 31, 2019)

This is a top secret message! Secret code: 32196DragonBeta7331
Well I guess the only thing to do is sit back and watch. Guess I'll do it from the top of this lair I made from thin air. No need to question how that is possible.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oh ok.


I'm not fluent in Russian, but he is saying something about defending the waffles from fascists and using butter and syrup as weapons against their enemies.

I hired him as my commanding officer since he helped me beat COD World at War on veteran difficulty.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm not fluent in Russian, but he is saying something about defending the waffles from fascists and using butter and syrup as weapons against their enemies.
> 
> I hired him as my commanding officer since he helped me beat COD World at War on veteran difficulty.


yes i used google translate. I was saying excuse me becuase I never saw you write in russian before.


Scrydan said:


> This is a top secret message! Secret code: 32196DragonBeta7331
> Well I guess the only thing to do is sit back and watch. Guess I'll do it from the top of this lair I made from thin air. No need to question how that is possible.


Black magic.


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2019)

Finally made it to work...what a long journey, given I took the 7:40 AM train!


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> Finally made it to work...what a long journey, given I took the 7:40 AM train!


Take this it's dangerous to go alone!
*hands over nerf gun*
They are shockingly effective towards dragons!


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 31, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Black magic.


Oh it is magic perhaps. Or perhaps advanced science one might perceive as magic. Technically it isn't coming from thin air.

Sometimes it makes me think that someone went back in time in ages past to show off their technology to appear as gods to the less educated humans of old. I used to write about that as a kid in some stories. I just find it interesting at times. There's a lot of recent things being made that we'd never think were possible back in the day.

Edit:


Detective Tyno said:


> Take this it's dangerous to go alone!
> *hands over nerf gun*
> They are shockingly effective towards dragons!


I don't know what dragons you've been using it on, but it is extremely ineffective.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Oh it is magic perhaps. Or perhaps advanced science one might perceive as magic. Technically it isn't coming from thin air.
> 
> Sometimes it makes me think that someone went back in time in ages past to show off their technology to appear as gods to the less educated humans of old. I used to write about that as a kid in some stories. I just find it interesting at times. There's a lot of recent things being made that we'd never think were possible back in the day.
> 
> ...


No uhh i'm pretty sure it's black magic...


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 31, 2019)

It isn't black magic though! I mean I could accidentally roll my face across the keyboard and accidentally create an internet browser, but that wouldn't be called black magic, right?

Maybe the real black magic is how you 'accidentally' roll your face across a keyboard.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> It isn't black magic though! I mean I could accidentally roll my face across the keyboard and accidentally create an internet browser, but that wouldn't be called black magic, right?
> 
> Maybe the real black magic is how you 'accidentally' roll your face across a keyboard.


Haha old people are masters of the art.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

From each the Waffles they can cook, to each the Waffles they can eat within reasonable dietary expectations!

Inscribe upon your banner the watchword of Wafflecook!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2019)

Somebody is tracing my art, and it is being uploaded to FA with their signature on. :\

This makes me very unhappy.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Somebody is tracing my art, and it is being uploaded to FA with their signature on. :\
> 
> This makes me very unhappy.


Wow, that is really scummy


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Somebody is tracing my art, and it is being uploaded to FA with their signature on. :\
> 
> This makes me very unhappy.


Report them and send them this;


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Somebody is tracing my art, and it is being uploaded to FA with their signature on. :\
> 
> This makes me very unhappy.


Oh?


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Report them and send them this;


So wise I approve.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Report them and send them this;



The post was either a commission or a request, so the poster isn't aware that it's *my* art. 

I've sent them a note showing them my original art, and asking them to talk to the person who produced it. 

I would hope they'd also remove the art, but I haven't brokered that subject yet.


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The post was either a commission or a request, so the poster isn't aware that it's *my* art.
> 
> I've sent them a note showing them my original art, and asking them to talk to the person who produced it.
> 
> I would hope they'd also remove the art, but I haven't brokered that subject yet.



That's a lousy thing to have happened. I'd attack 'em with those sharp teeth ya got, then...I'll spray 'em, while they're down. That'll fix these scofflaws.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> That's a lousy thing to have happened. I'd attack 'em with those sharp teeth ya got, then...I'll spray 'em, while they're down. That'll fix these scofflaws.


The probably only time I would appreciate you spraying someone.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 31, 2019)

I sort of wouldn't mind living in a mental institution. I mean think about it, three meals a day, access to clean toilets, and Pixar movie Friday every other week. That's basically heaven!


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I sort of wouldn't mind living in a mental institution. I mean think about it, three meals a day, access to clean toilets, and Pixar movie Friday every other week. That's basically heaven!


haha lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

My wife said she'd leave me if I kept singing that "I'm a believer" song around her. I thought she was kidding....then I saw her face.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> That's a lousy thing to have happened. I'd attack 'em with those sharp teeth ya got, then...I'll spray 'em, while they're down. That'll fix these scofflaws.



The fur in question is a skunk, so there's a risk they might end up enjoying that!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My wife said she'd leave me if I kept singing that "I'm a believer" song around her. I thought she was kidding....then I saw her face.


....You have a wife? Dude, you never told me!

...She hot? :V


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> The fur in question is a skunk, so there's a risk they might end up enjoying that!



Though skunks only spray other skunks when competing for a mate, to drive the other skunk away 

When fighting over den space, or other 'property' (such as artwork ), we reserve our precious spray, and merely bite, stamp our paws, claw, snarl, and hiss...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> Though skunks only spray other skunks when competing for a mate, to drive the other skunk away
> 
> When fighting over den space, or other 'property' (such as artwork ), we reserve our precious spray, and merely bite, stamp our paws, claw, snarl, and hiss...



Hmm, furry art has lied to me!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ....You have a wife? Dude, you never told me!
> 
> ...She hot? :V


Oh yeah! Totaly!...........


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

"Looks like I shot the bungie cord, but I didn't shoot the sheriff..."
Lol


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, furry art has lied to me!



Though the material reflecting the otters' love of the tutu speaks a deep truth!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> Though the material reflecting the otters' love of the tutu speaks a deep truth!


I read that as "Toto", and my mind went instantly to "Africa" with Massan singing Africa in a tutu.

Wtf, brain?


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I read that as "Toto", and my mind went instantly to "Africa" with Massan singing Africa in a tutu.
> 
> Wtf, brain?



"It's gonna take otters to drag me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do
I bless the rains down in Africa..."


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

If somebody pays me I will sing Africa while hitting absolutely 0 notes, and record it.


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Somebody is tracing my art, and it is being uploaded to FA with their signature on. :\
> 
> This makes me very unhappy.



Let me destroy the person


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2019)

It's snowing outside.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 31, 2019)

Dang I am on a roll with my posting today. Hopefully I'm not jynxing it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If somebody pays me I will sing Africa while hitting absolutely 0 notes, and record it.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It's snowing outside.


It looks like it will miss us.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 31, 2019)

TR273 said:


> It looks like it will miss us.


Mighigan is too cold be happy


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 31, 2019)

TR273 said:


> It looks like it will miss us.


*staring out of the window seeing no snow*
"My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined"


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 31, 2019)

Imaginary Girl Friend: Hey. wanna come over?
Me: I can't right now, I'm...
-looks at computer screen-
Me: Doing homework.
IGF: We're setting up the Christmas Tree!
Me:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 31, 2019)

It's weather like they're having back east - why I live in California. 
(I haven't seen snow in years), and I'm so glad for that.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 31, 2019)

guudnight everyfur, i don't wanna go to fucking school in the morning, save me.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 31, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> guudnight everyfur, i don't wanna go to fucking school in the morning, save me.


Goodnight dude, hope the weather saves you from school


----------



## Dat Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's weather like they're having back east - why I live in California.
> (I haven't seen snow in years), and I'm so glad for that.


south almost got wrecked with all the snow


----------



## Dat Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> guudnight everyfur, i don't wanna go to fucking school in the morning, save me.


neither do i bro. neither do i...


----------



## Keefur (Jan 31, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> guudnight everyfur, i don't wanna go to fucking school in the morning, save me.


I've put my time in.  You have my sympathies.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 31, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> south almost got wrecked with all the snow


All that mess went east and north of us here in Memphis.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Keefur said:


> All that mess went east and north of us here in Memphis.


same i live in north alabama


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 1, 2019)

I bought myself a 25€ paysafecard
Time to buy stuuuff


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 1, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's weather like they're having back east - why I live in California.
> (I haven't seen snow in years), and I'm so glad for that.



FA beach party when!?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 1, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> FA beach party when!?
> View attachment 53478


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>



Who cares about sand when you can sing "All the single furries" around a bonfire with your bros


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2019)

finally moved in to the new place is actually very old row house 1868 3rd floor kitty is calm he grew up here......finally back in Bolton Hill.
....old Baltimore. to all you who helped I thank you or maybe God does too...never could speak on his behalf. Anyhow..........thanks


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 1, 2019)

This video pleases me <;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022757731017547777


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh boy it's nice to know that after all these years I haven't forgotten how to siphon something. I don't know what's worse, a mouthful of gasoline or washing machine water. I feel I'll...


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

soemone help i dont want to go to school ughhh _whines_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2019)

So as I stand out on my porch, in the dark, I see a moth, in the distance. I shine my light directly into its eyes and the glow makes it look like it's staring into my soul. I now have no soul as it belongs to the moth now and must do it's bidding.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> So as I stand out on my porch, in the dark, I see a moth, in the distance. I shine my light directly into its eyes and the glow makes it look like it's staring into my soul. I now have no soul as it belongs to the moth now and must do it's bidding.


L A M P


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My wife said she'd leave me if I kept singing that "I'm a believer" song around her. I thought she was kidding....then I saw her face.



im stupid and confused... wot? 
i searched this and found earlier versions and they dont make sense... 

also 9:26 am ima gonna go to bed and things ive not slept yet yay 
good thing i blame school and science literally is evidence to that in a way thats less sense than humans giving more light than the sun probably but yay ima go bed k idk i dont know bye


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 1, 2019)

its actually 9:29 now but basically the same


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

*cries*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

*gasps* YUSSSSSs


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2019)

It's still snowing.  I took a photo of a track of dinosaur footprints that are in front of the museum, which look quite good in the snow.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It's still snowing.  I took a photo of a track of dinosaur footprints that are in front of the museum, which look quite good in the snow.
> 
> View attachment 53497


I think @Littlefoot505 was there actually


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2019)

23R0 said:


> I think @Littlefoot505 was there actually



I _think_ it's Megalosaurus bucklandii. x3


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't mind me, I'll just be rocking back and forth in the fetal position trying not to think about trauma.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I _think_ it's Megalosaurus bucklandii. x3


Or maybe it's a @Some Moron in disguise x3


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2019)

My twin is snowed in at his work. D:


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

i feel like puberty punched me in the face twenty seven times.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

*dies, realizes he only passed out for two hours* the FUCK just happened


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

*Ya like jazz?*


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 1, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *Ya like jazz?*


0w0 yes


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 1, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> *Ya like jazz?*



Did someone said *JAZZ *?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2019)

I got my twin back. :3


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 1, 2019)

Guys what kind of clothing would fit a demon


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Guys what kind of clothing would fit a demon



BDSM gear. 

Badass Daemon Suits and Maxis.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Feb 1, 2019)

23R0 said:


> I think @Littlefoot505 was there actually


Lmao!! Those look more like theropod tracks though, so I'm thinking maybe @David Drake or @Ankyloren2 made those.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> BDSM gear.
> 
> Badass Daemon Suits and Maxis.


wow kinky ass shit right here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2019)

Littlefoot505 said:


> Lmao!! Those look more like theropod tracks though, so I'm thinking maybe @David Drake or @Ankyloren2 made those.



I can confirm they are theropod tracks, of the first Dinosaur described, which is an English dinosaur from Oxford. 

Like all best things in life, Dinosaurs are British. ;3


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2019)

It is evening, mah dudes.

What's up?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

ERIC CARTMAN SOUNDBOARD — JAYUZUMI no questions asked, but go to the second page of the soundboard and click on kenny.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Guys what kind of clothing would fit a demon


he would look like Nicholas Cage from _Ghost Rider


 _


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> It is evening, mah dudes.
> 
> What's up?


send cuddles had a rough day :-/


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> It is evening, mah dudes.
> 
> What's up?


Evening Yaka, I'm just chilling before before I move tomorrow


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

soooo, i was searching Respect My Authoritah, and fuck was it funny.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 1, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Guys what kind of clothing would fit a demon



They would probably wear stuff from Hot Topic


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> send cuddles had a rough day :-/


Can I choose which form and speed at which they will arrive? :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2019)

Looking at a globe always makes me think about how tiny Europe is. 





I mean, I live here and it seems giant to me...but really it's teeny tiny.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't care if the apocalypse happens in 5 years or 10 years or next week. Not one bit. Not a thing gonna change for this one.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Can I choose which form and speed at which they will arrive? :3


just anything anyway _sits in corner sad_


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 1, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> he would look like Nicholas Cage from _Ghost RiderView attachment 53512 _


 But its a girl


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> But its a girl


my b... how bout like a black leather jacket for girls, shows the stomach. Maybe some black leggings idk


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> just anything anyway _sits in corner sad_


_*fires up the orbital cuddle cannon*_


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> _*fires up the orbital cuddle cannon*_


_walks outside _yes gimme dem cuddles plzzzzz


----------



## Tyno (Feb 1, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> _*fires up the orbital cuddle cannon*_


*goes into bunker*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *goes into bunker*


_starts singing circle of life_


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 1, 2019)

Demons would likely wear Sumerian military style cloathing, since they are ostensibly soldiers in Satan's army in the lost war against god. Some would probably incorporate other military garb from different eras as time went on, modernising while keeping the general style.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 1, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> _starts singing circle of life_


why?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> why?


only because of ahhhhhhhhh savena of however u say the first word _looks up_


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> _*fires up the orbital cuddle cannon*_


where da cuddles??


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> where da cuddles??


*here da cuddles*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah I wish I didn't gave to keep eating food. That's what sucks about life. Well that and going to the bathroom.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

That moment where you almost spill your Rum and Coke!! TGIF!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> *here da cuddles*


aw thx man


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Purrrfect!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 1, 2019)

When you give a child coffee


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow.


Idk wtf I just saw.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Awooo!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2019)

Alright so here's the situation: since one of my hens has decided nest on my washing machine I thought I'd put it through a few cycle's to see how she reacts. Still trying to figure out if she enjoys the spin cycle or not. She's gonna love it when I do a full load.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

i feel high, but im not, is there something wrong with me????


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Alright so here's the situation: since one of my hens has decided nest on my washing machine I thought I'd put it through a few cycle's to see how she reacts. Still trying to figure out if she enjoys the spin cycle or not. She's gonna love it when I do a full load.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Idk wtf I just saw.


Skin flaps.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i feel high, but im not, is there something wrong with me????


I wish I felt high when I wasnt!! That would save a ton of doe!!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow.


THE FUCK??????


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


I have an outdoor washing machine and my hen decided to nest on it. Basically I'm testing to see if she'll stay on there when it's in operation. It's rather entertaining.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I have an outdoor washing machine and my hen decided to nest on it. Basically I'm testing to see if she'll stay on there when it's in operation. It's rather entertaining.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow.


im high key disturbed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


>


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


>


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 1, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


>


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wish I felt high when I wasnt!! That would save a ton of doe!!



Is it weird that I am 28 and already I feel like I am way too old to still be getting high?
/rhetorical

I'll let you your thang I guess. Who am I to judge?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

murica fuck yea


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 1, 2019)

*nervous folf noises*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


Honestly, every run in with the cops I have had in my 43 years have always been positive experiences, even when I did get arrested(I was in the wrong, why be mad, right?).


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Is it weird that I am 28 and already I feel like I am way too old to still be getting high?
> /rhetorical
> 
> I'll let you your thang I guess. Who am I to judge?


I have smoked weed for 30 years. Probably will till I pass on.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

Nope, I still say F the police. Jerkoffs.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Nope, I still say F the police. Jerkoffs.


The key is to not get caught.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The key is to not get caught.



Or not to break the law.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Or not to break the law.


That too.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

Cops don't care if you are breaking the law. They'll take any opportunity to crap all over your day. The best thing you can do is just be super nice and respectful and pray to christ they don't fuck you over some random bullcrap.

*sigh* I really didn't want to get worked up tonight. I'm gonna lay down. I'm so upset I'm getting tired of swearing. I'm starting to hate using words like fuck.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Cops don't care if you are breaking the law. They'll take any opportunity to crap all over your day. The best thing you can do is just be super nice and respectful and pray to christ they don't fuck you over some random bullcrap.
> 
> *sigh* I really didn't want to get worked up tonight. I'm gonna lay down. I'm so upset I'm getting tired of swearing. I'm starting to hate using words like fuck.


I didn't mean to work you up. Sorry.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The key is to not get caught.


it aint illegal if u dont get caught


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I didn't mean to work you up. Sorry.



That is why humanity hath invented the tobacco cigarette.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Sometimes I feel I am being stalked....*stares @Slytherin Umbreon *


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sometimes I feel I am being stalked....*stares @Slytherin Umbreon *


i got a feelin, somebody's watchin meeeeeee.........


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 53543


Yup accurate:^p


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup accurate:^p


What can I say? I like likes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Yup accurate:^p


Hiyah Trash Panda!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

its sleepin time everyfur.. i actually need some decent sleep lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What can I say? I like likes.


That's very meta


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hiyah Trash Panda!


What's up Okami?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> its sleepin time everyfur.. i actually need some decent sleep lol


About time fur us as well. Gnight Furs!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> What's up Okami?


Not much Buddy. Sleepy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About time fur us as well. Gnight Furs!


Night!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> About time fur us as well. Gnight Furs!


_waves_ goodnight have good fur dreams


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> _waves_ goodnight have good fur dreams


U 2


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Night!


Yeah. I worked late. Time to crawl to the bed. Goodnight Sarachaga.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 2, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sometimes I feel I am being stalked....*stares @Slytherin Umbreon *


Always
Makin a list.
Checkin it twice.
Gonna find out who's naughty.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> i got a feelin, somebody's watchin meeeeeee.........


also.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 2, 2019)

pups


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2019)

what is the worst thing to get pierced?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> View attachment 53546 pups


Good boys, the creepy pasta.
Reminds me of when I used to be into it, an edgy time indeed.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2019)

soooo you're walking down the street, and a guy comes up to you, and says "daddy why?" what do you do?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> soooo you're walking down the street, and a guy comes up to you, and says "daddy why?" what do you do?


"Oh hey son, I'm still on my way to the shop to get some cigs, I'll be back, just wait at home with mommy, okay?"

jk, I wouldn't have a wife, i'm gay lol.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 2, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh boy it's nice to know that after all these years I haven't forgotten how to siphon something. I don't know what's worse, a mouthful of gasoline or washing machine water. I feel I'll...


It could have been worse.  I had an aunt who managed a motor home park.  One day, one of the people there called the front office to come see something.  When she got there, outside their motor home was an open cap on the side of the motor home.  Laying on the ground was a siphon hose.  Next to the siphon hose was a puddle of vomit.  apparently, the would-be thief had accidentally attempted to siphon the black water instead of the gas.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 2, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> soooo you're walking down the street, and a guy comes up to you, and says "daddy why?" what do you do?



"The man, who would be my son, must have his own reason for living, beyond me. And he should put his heart and soul into protecting his dream. He should never hesitate to defend it, even against me. For me to call a man my son, he must be equal to me in all respects."


----------



## Keefur (Feb 2, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> what is the worst thing to get pierced?


Your brain.


----------



## Cyroo (Feb 2, 2019)

Haven't checked in since first week of January. How's everyfur doing?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It could have been worse.  I had an aunt who managed a motor home park.  One day, one of the people there called the front office to come see something.  When she got there, outside their motor home was an open cap on the side of the motor home.  Laying on the ground was a siphon hose.  Next to the siphon hose was a puddle of vomit.  apparently, the would-be thief had accidentally attempted to siphon the black water instead of the gas.


I guess you could call that poetic Justice.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2019)

Damn, some of you guys are up early.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 2, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Damn, some of you guys are up early.


Um... I'm up late.  It's only about 2:25 AM here.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Um... I'm up late.  It's only about 2:25 AM here.


it's 2:42 here, soooo, i guess we're both up late???


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 2, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> it's 2:42 here, soooo, i guess we're both up late???


It's 3:53 for me now lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 2, 2019)

8:03 pm xD


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 2, 2019)

8:09pm


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 2, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> 8:09pm



How's the future?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2019)

Remember this?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 2, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> How's the future?



look out!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Um... I'm up late.  It's only about 2:25 AM here.


Me, an intellectual: 9:43am as of post, woke up at 3am.
The joy of being ill and then not being able to sleep, at least it's not as bad anymore.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2019)

LOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2019)

Had 19cm of snow yesterday in all, slowly melting now.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 2, 2019)

Snow is always nice!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 2, 2019)

We have a tiny dusting of snow, maybe 2cm.  It's interesting though, as the footprints show how busy the foxes and cats have been in the night.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 2, 2019)

I don't usually say good morning or do greetings, but maybe it's because I feel phenomenally ill that I will. So good morning, afternoon, night or mid day depending on where you are.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> We have a tiny dusting of snow, maybe 2cm.  It's interesting though, as the footprints show how busy the foxes and cats have been in the night.









I got quite used to seeing tracks in snow around Svalbard, but I suspect they're not made by cats. x3


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 2, 2019)

You'd have to be a real meanie to put your cat out at night that far North!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2019)

Geez I wonder where weird furry fetishes come from.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 2, 2019)

Afternoon to ya all.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Geez I wonder where weird furry fetishes come from.



Good old Pepé, an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 2, 2019)

Start playing Airships; Conquer the Skies.
Make the HMS Baby Shark as an early game ship.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 2, 2019)

So ya boi is not only sick with the almost flu, I also ended up with a really bad UTI. 

FML.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Afternoon to ya all.


Good mornin from sweet home alabama


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2019)

i created a community on curious cat, mainly to talk to people with depression. you guys should check it out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> Good mornin from sweet home alabama


*Lynyrd Skynyrd Intensifies!*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> *Lynyrd Skynyrd Intensifies!*


YEEYEE!


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 2, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> *Lynyrd Skynyrd Intensifies!*


Yes, very good :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2019)

#ded

mashable.com: Stankmemes.com owner runs Tesla, Space X


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> Good mornin from sweet home alabama


Hello fellow Bama fur!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2019)

git rekt.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Had 19cm of snow yesterday in all, slowly melting now.


I hope you mean the SNOW is slowly melting now and not YOU.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Hello fellow Bama fur!


whats up man


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I hope you mean the SNOW is slowly melting now and not YOU.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> git rekt.


oh... ok then


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Geez I wonder where weird furry fetishes come from.


Y'know I could never stand that skunk. Sure, he's the embodiment of a stereotypical French person, but... He was just so annoying.

Plus Simo is the only cool skunk I know.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Y'know I could never stand that skunk. Sure, he's the embodiment of a stereotypical French person, but... He was just so annoying.
> 
> Plus Simo is the only cool skunk I know.



Obviously you're just playing hard-to-get. Pepe le pew knows how it is, mademoiselle.


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Good old Pepé, an inspiration to us all!



Me especially!

Unpacking here at the new place and soon I need to get some groceries and food for ze cat so he is not hungry, no?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Good old Pepé, an inspiration to us all!


pepe in space jam tho.. stinks up the Monstars.. pepe with a little of Michael Jordan's help singlehandedly saved the looney tunes universe


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> pepe in space jam tho.. stinks up the Monstars.. pepe with a little of Michael Jordan's help singlehandedly saved the looney tunes universe


Ohhh I thought you guys were talking about Pepe the frog until you mentioned Space Jam XD


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Ohhh I thought you guys were talking about Pepe the frog until you mentioned Space Jam XD


pepe the frog is an inspiration to but he never met MJ soooo....


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> pepe the frog is an inspiration to but he never met MJ soooo....


True


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Obviously you're just playing hard-to-get. Pepe le pew knows how it is, mademoiselle.


I don't think he swings my way anyway. Nor does he date non-skunks.

Actually, I just thought of my revenge if Simo ever attempts to do anything to me!
Delightfully devilish! >:3


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 2, 2019)

guess who just got Curious Cat?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 2, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I don't think he swings my way anyway. Nor does he date non-skunks.



He dates non-skunks if you paint a stripe down the back of them! That's, like, the whole conceit of about half of the cartoons...


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> whats up man


Not much! UwU


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 2, 2019)

I hated phoenixed. This forum is so much better. I feel like it's part of my little life which is growing increasingly stranger and more isolated.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> He dates non-skunks if you paint a stripe down the back of them! That's, like, the whole conceit of about half of the cartoons...


Nah, paint would ruin my fluffy fur.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Nah, paint would ruin my fluffy fur.


but what about if u dyed your fur with koolaid?


----------



## Bink (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> but what about if u dyed your fur with koolaid?


I doubt it would work well on any fur that isn't white. Kool-aid also I think is better for that use than to actually drink. Its just sugar water! *grumble grumble*


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 2, 2019)

Ah good, today felt like a productive day. Got some work done, got myself some good food, and the weather is nice to do some lovely walking outside. ^.=.^

As opposed to the last few days...


----------



## Bink (Feb 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Had 19cm of snow yesterday in all, slowly melting now.


yup, same here, its all a sloppy mess now.. eh at least its not -20 anymore!
On a side note, made a fried peanut butter banana sammich... _sooo_ good *nom*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 2, 2019)

Going to bed soon.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

why cant alabama get a little bit of snow


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> but what about if u dyed your fur with koolaid?


This is fur abuse.



Dat Wolf said:


> why cant alabama get a little bit of snow


At least you're not a Canadian boi in the UK, the part that hasn't gotten any snow, just frost. :c


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

goodnight everyfur


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> goodnight everyfur


"3:44am"
Good morning.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 2, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> goodnight everyfur


Goodnight


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "3:44am"
> Good morning.


9:48 PM... _shrugs shoulders_


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 2, 2019)

Timezones are fun. Right now it is 10:45 PM (central).

But sometimes my sleep gets messed up. But good news for users is that means I'd likely moderate/work on my game instead during the night when most if not all the others in the states are asleep.
So hey, sleeping problems can be a gift I guess. Turn a curse into a blessing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2019)

This should be on TV. Classic Ramsay.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2019)

Map of lying snow on the first of February in Northern Europe.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh gosh my stomache is in pain. The fact that I am alone in my pain without anyone to comfort me is only compounding that pain. It's starting to be like this almost every morning.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Oh gosh my stomache is in pain. The fact that I am alone in my pain without anyone to comfort me is only compounding that pain. It's starting to be like this almost every morning.



If you haven't already done so, it sounds like you need to book a consultation with your doctor.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 3, 2019)

sooo, i just blocked someone on twitter. this guy just pushed me too far, he asked if i had ever had sex. which is a no. he asked if i had touched boobs, again no, he asked me my real name, i just can't do that though, he pushed me to the limit. i can't take people like that.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If you haven't already done so, it sounds like you need to book a consultation with your doctor.



My life is not normal.. And my mind is going into regressive place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> sooo, i just blocked someone on twitter. this guy just pushed me too far, he asked if i had ever had sex. which is a no. he asked if i had touched boobs, again no, he asked me my real name, i just can't do that though, he pushed me to the limit. i can't take people like that.



If you're under 18 these sort of questions might be from an account that is seeking to groom minors. Please report that account to Twitter.



Cannabiskitty said:


> My life is not normal.. And my mind is going into regressive place.



I'm sorry you're having a difficult time. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If you're under 18 these sort of questions might be from an account that is seeking to groom minors. Please report that account to Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're having a difficult time. I hope things get better for you.


oh don't think i didn't try that already, and thank you, i'll make sure things go better


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 3, 2019)

a pic with me and my guitar.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 3, 2019)

the reason i look serious in them is because of the lack of sleep that i had.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 3, 2019)

my eyes may or may not be bloodshot


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 3, 2019)

my left eye is bloodshot to where it hurts to blink. FUCK YOU INSOMNIA!!!!!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 3, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> View attachment 53635 View attachment 53635 a pic with me and my guitar.


I know this is a weird thing to say but you're an adorable person! ^w^


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 3, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I know this is a weird thing to say but you're an adorable person! ^w^


awww, thank you. you see, on here i don't take it personally, 'cuz i know you guys. and also, you are a really cool person to talk to.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 3, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I know this is a weird thing to say but you're an adorable person! ^w^


even under all of the acne??????


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 3, 2019)

The cult updated it's site and now I have more country parrots!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 3, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> even under all of the acne??????


We all have acne, its no big deal lol


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 3, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I know this is a weird thing to say but you're an adorable person! ^w^


Aww thanks uwu


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

is anyone else a bit hyped for the super bowl


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm sorry you're having a difficult time. I hope things get better for you.



There is no getting better. What I've been through is actually too traumatic.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> There is no getting better. What I've been through is actually too traumatic.


i offer my condolences


----------



## katalistik (Feb 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> The cult updated it's site and now I have more country parrots!



WHERE IS THE ROMANIAN ONE, NEX???


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> i offer my condolences



Ok.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

whos watching the super bowl aka The Greatest Show on Turf rn?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> whos watching the super bowl aka The Greatest Show on Turf rn?



I'm playing Fallout 76.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I'm playing Fallout 76.


BLEH... *throws up*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> BLEH... *throws up*



Yeah.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Yeah.


any other game BUT Fallout 76


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 3, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> any other game BUT Fallout 76


Fallout 76 is miserable


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> any other game BUT Fallout 76



I'm playing Hitman.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I'm playing Hitman.


better


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> better



I guess. Blood Money was still the best one though.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I guess. Blood Money was still the best one though.


I liked that one, but 'Silent Assassin' did have it's moments.


----------



## Bink (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Yeah.


I love Fallout, primarily 3 and New Vegas. Is 76 as bad as they say it is? After I saw no living npc characters, I was like “nop” and got red dead 2 instead (great game btw).


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I liked that one, but 'Silent Assassin' did have it's moments.



Blood Money is basically all moments.



Bink said:


> I love Fallout, primarily 3 and New Vegas. Is 76 as bad as they say it is? After I saw no living npc characters, I was like “nop” and got red dead 2 instead (great game btw).



Yeah Fallout 76 isn't that good. If you have the time play Fallout 1. Make sure to patch it with www.nma-fallout.com: Fallout v.1.3.5 patch by TeamX (unofficial) this.


----------



## Bink (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Blood Money is basically all moments.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Fallout 76 isn't that good. If you have the time play Fallout 1. Make sure to patch it with www.nma-fallout.com: Fallout v.1.3.5 patch by TeamX (unofficial) this.


Hmm.. I’ll have to try it sometime, think I did at one point but gave up in the beginning because I kept getting endlessly murdered by angry mole rats :c


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hmm.. I’ll have to try it sometime, think I did at one point but gave up in the beginning because I kept getting endlessly murdered by angry mole rats :c



You have to play the game to the strength of your characters initial build. That means you have to invest more points into small arms initially if you want to be able to use them, melee if you want to use that. You need to tick "small arms" and one or two other combat enhancing perks to be able to stand a chance early on. Guns will be your saving grace until you figure out the games way of letting you approach things in different ways. That sort of thing doesn't come as easy at first, but the way you can change things by not using small arms later on will be your main advantage against the games more difficult sections.

Also I can't stress enough how much of a difference it makes when you install the fan made patch.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 3, 2019)

katalistik said:


> WHERE IS THE ROMANIAN ONE, NEX???


They technically have this one that matches the colors


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 3, 2019)

Fallout 1 is kinda unplayable imo with how aged it is


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Fallout 1 is kinda unplayable imo with how aged it is



It's just way too difficult. The Souls games are easier. Fallout 1 and 2 are still far better games than even New Vegas TBH. It's so much more satisfying to be able to manipulate events in Fallout 1 because of how intricate the level of player choice is by comparison. You just sort of have to be masochistic on some level to be able to play that shizzle.



Spoiler



Fighting 3 deathclaws simultaniously is what did me in on my furthest play through.


----------



## Bink (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> It's just way too difficult. The Souls games are easier. Fallout 1 and 2 are still far better games than even New Vegas TBH. It's so much more satisfying to be able to manipulate events in Fallout 1 because of how intricate the level of player choice is by comparison. You just sort of have to be masochistic on some level to be able to play that shizzle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making me want to pick it up even more now. I love difficult games. Depends though, I like games that challenge you.. but not those that are challenging because the mechanics are so wonky it's just _literally_ difficult to play.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 3, 2019)

Bink said:


> Making me want to pick it up even more now. I love difficult games. Depends though, I like games that challenge you.. but not those that are challenging because the mechanics are so wonky it's just _literally_ difficult to play.



You haven't appreciated bad mechanics until you've played The You Testament.


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2019)

A day of cleaning up the old place and unpacking at the new one. It's always a lot more fun to unpack and arrange stuff at a new apartment than it is to pack...now to get the net back so I'm not confined to my phone and I'll be happy!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 3, 2019)

Ya boi can no longer speak, I coughed my way to laryngitis.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 4, 2019)

im not 5 years late to a conversation just 1 for once but Subnautica im playing suddenly (cause its stable and doesnt crash randomly) probably cause jacksepticeye is playing the Below Zero version thing... 





Peepers


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> im not 5 years late to a conversation just 1 for once but Subnautica im playing suddenly (cause its stable and doesnt crash randomly) probably cause jacksepticeye is playing the Below Zero version thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subnautica is a good game. Very good for combating your fear of the sea.


----------



## Bink (Feb 4, 2019)

Tfw you realize the person who lets you down the most is yourself... I have no motivation to accomplish anything lately *_sigh_*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> Tfw you realize the person who lets you down the most is yourself... I have no motivation to accomplish anything lately *_sigh_*



You put too much pressure on yourself. You don't actually need to extend yourself like that. It's much more comfortable sometimes to just do what comes naturally. Make some popcorn, watch a terrible film (or a good one), play some Animal Crossing, watch a Let's Play. Do the important stuff later. It _can_ wait.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> Tfw you realize the person who lets you down the most is yourself... I have no motivation to accomplish anything lately *_sigh_*


You know what they say: You are your own greatest barrier. We all have those days sometimes. 

Don't beat yourself over it. If you don't have the motivation, find it.


----------



## Bink (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, I didn’t really expect any I was just kinda thinking aloud :3. The fact anyone cared at all to reply makes we want to do better today!


Cannabiskitty said:


> You put too much pressure on yourself. You don't actually need to extend yourself like that. It's much more comfortable sometimes to just do what comes naturally. Make some popcorn, watch a terrible film (or a good one), play some Animal Crossing, watch a Let's Play. Do the important stuff later. It _can_ wait.


Wish I could say that the issue is that I’m overdoing it but the reality is my goals or things to accomplish aren’t that difficult... I used to play a lot of games but eh.. even that requires too much effort anymore. All I’ve done for 2 weeks is work and watch YouTube, because it requires no effort to watch videos. Daily and weekly chores are my greatest enemy.. I’m looking at you dishes! 


Yakamaru said:


> You know what they say: You are your own greatest barrier. We all have those days sometimes.
> 
> Don't beat yourself over it. If you don't have the motivation, find it.


Yeah, you’re completely right.. I have the spark of motivation, but when it comes to actually carrying it out, I tend to put it off or start it and get frustrated and quit. 

All in all I don’t have much right to complain, especially compared to some people.. so don’t mind me.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> Thanks for the replies, I didn’t really expect any I was just kinda thinking aloud :3. The fact anyone cared at all to reply makes we want to do better today!
> 
> Wish I could say that the issue is that I’m overdoing it but the reality is my goals or things to accomplish aren’t that difficult... I used to play a lot of games but eh.. even that requires too much effort anymore. All I’ve done for 2 weeks is work and watch YouTube, because it requires no effort to watch videos. Daily and weekly chores are my greatest enemy.. I’m looking at you dishes!
> 
> ...



You sound like you need a hot cup of tea with a tiny umbrella and a reclining chair to enjoy it in.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2019)

Is it the lunar new year today?


----------



## Aznig (Feb 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it the lunar new year today?



I believe so, not 100% sure though.


----------



## Bink (Feb 4, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> You sound like you need a hot cup of tea with a tiny umbrella and a reclining chair to enjoy it in.


I will, if that’s what you prescribe Dr Kitty x’D.
That actually sounds nice, I’ll have to go to the store and pick up some tea and honey. I like tea, but with honey in it I _love_ tea. Haven’t had tea at home ina while.



Fallowfox said:


> Is it the lunar new year today?


Not sure on that one but Chinese New Year was recent I believe? Heard some coworkers talking about it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2019)

I checked; it is the lunar new year, and it's the year of the pig. C:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

Awoo.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 4, 2019)

I was playing a game on my computer and it glitched out and then this filled up my screen. I'm both amused and concerned at the same time.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I was playing a game on my computer and it glitched out and then this filled up my screen. I'm both amused and concerned at the same time.



It is a sign from the meme God, he wants you to open a new church for him


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 4, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> It is a sign from the meme God, he wants you to open a new church for him


You have a good point. This could be a calling from a higher power.

It's technically a large internet cult at this point, and I'm indeed a legitimate member and devoted follower. I would be honored to establish a place of worship for our divine parrot, Sirocco.

All of you will be warmly welcomed to party in our church, free of charge.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You have a good point. This could be a calling from a higher power.
> 
> It's technically a large internet cult at this point, and I'm indeed a legitimate member and devoted follower. I would be honored to establish a place of worship for our divine parrot, Sirocco.
> 
> All of you will be warmly welcomed to party in our church, free of charge.



But you should charge. You know, to keep the church going and pay the rent, the electricity, the ultra 4K tv and all of that stuff


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 4, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> But you should charge. You know, to keep the church going and pay the rent, the electricity, the ultra 4K tv and all of that stuff


It's against Sirocco's morals. He would want people to gather and party for free. We will find other ways to financially sustain ourselves without upsetting our god.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You have a good point. This could be a calling from a higher power.
> 
> It's technically a large internet cult at this point, and I'm indeed a legitimate member and devoted follower. I would be honored to establish a place of worship for our divine parrot, Sirocco.
> 
> All of you will be warmly welcomed to party in our church, free of charge.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 53719View attachment 53720View attachment 53721View attachment 53722View attachment 53723View attachment 53724View attachment 53725View attachment 53726View attachment 53727View attachment 53718


The Attack Of The Birbs!!!


----------



## Bink (Feb 4, 2019)

I lost it at the one with the bishop hat x'3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 4, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 53719View attachment 53720View attachment 53721View attachment 53722View attachment 53723View attachment 53724View attachment 53725View attachment 53726View attachment 53727View attachment 53718


Thank you for spreading his glory

May your feathers be colorful and your bird feeder full


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The Attack Of The Birbs!!!


J o i n     U s



Infrarednexus said:


> Thank you for spreading his glory
> 
> May your feathers be colorful and your bird feeder full


dunno what I could use feathers for, but i’ll gladly take the bird feeder


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> J o i n     U s
> 
> 
> dunno what I could use feathers for, but i’ll gladly take the bird feeder


You could use the feathers to make neat Hippie clothes with and call them Deer Feathers!


----------



## Bink (Feb 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 53729


Hey where did you get this pic of me from this morning?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hey where did you get this pic of me from this morning?


Which one?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You could use the feathers to make neat Hippie clothes with and call them Deer Feathers!


Hmm
Not a bad idea!
Oh, and @Infrarednexus , this bird feeder is empty


----------



## Bink (Feb 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Which one?


wh..whut, that one you just showed *points* 
hm.. *looks closer* Ah my bad, that's some other doggo boy who couldn't handle the dreaded *MONDAY  *_*insert dramatic music here*_


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> wh..whut, that one you just showed *points*
> hm.. *looks closer* Ah my bad, that's some other doggo boy who couldn't handle the dreaded *MONDAY  *_*insert dramatic music here*_


Its almost over!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 4, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Oh, and @Infrarednexus , this bird feeder is empty


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


;-;
Just want to feed myself  I- I mean the birds


----------



## Bink (Feb 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its almost over!View attachment 53730


Can't see this one, somethings going wonky with the images .
On another note.. I just opened my fortune cookie that came with my dinner (yaaay Chinese) and there's an advertisement on one side of the fortune?! What blasphemy is this?! How dare they defile the sanctity of my prophetic desert! They replaced the "learn Chinese" with an ad for a money lender...
I am outraged.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

You know what happens if you eat too much seed, right?




 You Get Fat!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> Can't see this one, somethings going wonky with the images .
> On another note.. I just opened my fortune cookie that came with my dinner (yaaay Chinese) and there's an advertisement on one side of the fortune?! What blasphemy is this?! How dare they defile the sanctity of my prophetic desert! They replaced the "learn Chinese" with an ad for a money lender...
> I am outraged.


Dude. You are a poet!! Love the "prophetic desert" !!!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its almost over!View attachment 53730



Tfw in Mexico February 4 is a day off


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know what happens if you eat too much seed, right?
> 
> View attachment 53732 You Get Fat!!


I excersise! :/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I excersise! :/


Running across streets making cars crash is NOT exercise!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Running across streets making cars crash is NOT exercise!View attachment 53734


If you do it enough it is!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> If you do it enough it is!


Deer here are lazy. They just walk into the street slowly and dare you to run em over. Shits crazy!


----------



## Bink (Feb 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dude. You are a poet!! Love the "prophetic desert" !!!


You are far too kind, poetic may be a stretch. Writing is about the only art I have a adequate grasp of though! Thinking of writing a whole story based on my fursona... eventually. I wanted to learn digital art soon after I discovered the fandom but unfortunately I find I lack the motivation, skill, equipment, and time.

Well gnight everyone! Tomorrow’s gonna be awesome.. I can feel it (I hope...)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

Bink said:


> You are far too kind, poetic may be a stretch. Writing is about the only art I have a adequate grasp of though! Thinking of writing a whole story based on my fursona... eventually. I wanted to learn digital art soon after I discovered the fandom but unfortunately I find I lack the motivation, skill, equipment, and time.
> 
> Well gnight everyone! Tomorrow’s gonna be awesome.. I can feel it (I hope...)


Gnight!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2019)

It is sleepy time. Good night Furries!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 5, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> ;-;
> Just want to feed myself  I- I mean the birds


Sirocco forgives you


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sirocco forgives you







Could we get a new re-stock of seeds though? The area I teach in has ran low


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 5, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Could we get a new re-stock of seeds though? The area I teach in has ran low


I can't help but wonder why.....


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't help but wonder why.....


Uhhh...
*shakes seeds out of fur*
I don’t know either... hehe


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 5, 2019)

What always succeeds?  


A budgie with no teeth.  

(sorry...)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 5, 2019)

Haven't been on a long-distance train in years... and lately I feel like taking a trip somewhere...
But - I don't really know where I'd go though.


----------



## VileTypos (Feb 5, 2019)

SUP FURRIES IVE BEEN GONE FOR LIKE TWO WEEKS
...
How ya doin’?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 5, 2019)

hi frens! synthu ish bak too ^_^


----------



## Synthie (Feb 5, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> SUP FURRIES IVE BEEN GONE FOR LIKE TWO WEEKS
> ...
> How ya doin’?


ey fren, how it goin?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 5, 2019)

My vision got worse! I'm getting new glasses!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 5, 2019)

Most retarded thing ever. Welcome to the "Me" generation.

Mum says parents shouldn't change their kid's nappies unless they have consent


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't help but wonder why.....


Deer are a species of bird now.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 5, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Deer are a species of bird now.


Or are birds a species of deer?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 5, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Deer are a species of bird now.


>w>!


Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Or are birds a species of deer?


<w<!!!


----------



## VileTypos (Feb 5, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey fren, how it goin?


Pretty great right now cuz I’m eating the best bagel ever
Actually it’s been pretty meh

And the bagel is burnt


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> >w>!
> 
> <w<!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 5, 2019)

I was fired from the keyboard factory yesterday.  I wasn't putting in enough shifts.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I was fired from the keyboard factory yesterday.  I wasn't putting in enough shifts.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 5, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 53799


I hate it when this happens to me.
It's why I Stay inside on full moons.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I hate it when this happens to me.
> It's why I Stay inside on full moons.


That's why I stay inside permanently


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 5, 2019)

23R0 said:


> That's why I stay inside permanently


You don't meet up with your local awoos?
Dressed as awoos


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> You don't meet up with your local awoos?
> Dressed as awoos


There is no way to them, it's just a village of those pesky normies.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 5, 2019)

23R0 said:


> There is no way to them, it's just a village of those pesky normies.


Damn, so sad to hear.
Oh wells you tried your best.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 5, 2019)

23R0 said:


> There is no way to them, it's just a village of those pesky normies.


That's too bad. But what if you infect the town water source with the Musky Husky virus, that way everyone gets turned into a furry


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 5, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> That's too bad. But what if you infect the town water source with the Musky Husky virus, that way everyone gets turned into a furry


OwO That sounds like a good idea. .w.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 6, 2019)

that moment when you forget you changed your avatar and start rereading one of your old posts until, 'wait a minute...'


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)

Mornin everyfur


----------



## katalistik (Feb 6, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> Mornin everyfur



Good morning :3


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)

katalistik said:


> Good morning :3


When you are going on a field trip to Nashville *whips*


----------



## katalistik (Feb 6, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> When you are going on a field trip to Nashville *dabs*



That guy looks like he had too much sugar in the morning.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)

katalistik said:


> That guy looks like he had too much sugar in the morning.


I’m excited


----------



## Synthie (Feb 6, 2019)

ey frendos


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 6, 2019)

Exitement is contagious.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2019)

It's a sad day when you've been around for long enough to realise that the cheap tools of 20 30 years ago were as good or if not better than the high-end ones of today. It's also sad when you go to buy a brand new tool only to find yourself having to fix the tool that is supposed to fix other things.

Fuck...


----------



## Synthie (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's a sad day when you've been around for long enough to realise that the cheap tools of 20 30 years ago were as good or if not better than the high-end ones of today. It's also sad when you go to buy a brand new tool only to find yourself having to fix the tool that is supposed to fix other things.



I know what you mean..  they don't build stuff like they used to..


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

I want more furry stuff. Like maybe faux ears and a tail.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I know what you mean..  they don't build stuff like they used to..


When people get money hungry


----------



## Bink (Feb 6, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I want more furry stuff. Like maybe faux ears and a tail.


Me too, hope to get at least a tail and ears before I go to my first con. 
Also want to get some low key stuff to wear around normally like a Hyena Agenda t shirt or hoodie.

Alas... money. I plan to cut back on the alcohol and devils lettuce so I’ll have some more to spend XD.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2019)

Put on your tinfoil hats there be aliens watching us.

SpaceX COVER-UP? Videos resurface of live feeds being CUT 'as UFOs appear' on anniversary


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

I sort of want to change my forum title to something else. I haven't really cared for it lately. Not sure if that is possible though.

Well, I'm going to rock back and forth some more. Try not to mind me and all. You know how it is.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Put on your tinfoil hats there be aliens watching us.
> 
> SpaceX COVER-UP? Videos resurface of live feeds being CUT 'as UFOs appear' on anniversary



Can't wait till aliens come to Earth, I want to see them dancing... you know, for science


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Put on your tinfoil hats there be aliens watching us.
> 
> SpaceX COVER-UP? Videos resurface of live feeds being CUT 'as UFOs appear' on anniversary


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 6, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I sort of want to change my forum title to something else. I haven't really cared for it lately. Not sure if that is possible though.
> 
> Well, I'm going to rock back and forth some more. Try not to mind me and all. You know how it is.


I just use a bunch of deer puns for mine, lol. Hope you find something soon


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I just use a bunch of deer puns for mine, lol. Hope you find something soon



I meant my profile name. I'm not exactly myself so I mistook the semantics.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 6, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I meant my profile name. I'm not exactly myself so I mistook the semantics.


Oh my bad. Im unsure its even possible to change usernames on here.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 6, 2019)

>Be me 
>Find a free art thread 
>Artist says she'll make people art 
>Artist says she'll pick ones that peak her interest 
>Post ref and gallery link 
>I'm excited 
>Get a notification later seeing she quoted my post 
>Find out she likes my character and thinks it's interesting
>Feels good man 
>See replies similarly to others 
>She thinks a lot of us are pretty cool 
>Sweet 
>See she starts posting finished art of the people she quoted 
>They look adorable 
>It's my turn next, can't wait
>Get a notification later
>Go to thread 
>Find out she skipped me even though she thought I was interesting
>Feels bad man 
>Keeps doing others, almost everyone else  
>Hopes she realizes and comes back for me
>She doesn't 
>Thread closes
>Everyone else she picked gets their art 
>My friends all post their versions she made on FA
>Everyone's happy AF
>I realize she changed her mind and that I wasn't worth her time 
>I realize I spent all week checking the forums for this 
>I realize I could have been studying instead to raise my GPA 
>I realize am this obsessed with free art and will neglect my responsibilities to get it
>I realize am bitching about not getting free art on a furry forum right now
>MFW I am what people call an art whore
>MFW I realize that I'm a whore that doesn't get picked
>MFW I see that this is my life and who I've become


----------



## Synthie (Feb 6, 2019)

hey 'nexus ^_^


----------



## Bink (Feb 6, 2019)

I just need to get away from the internet for a week, or two... or more. Who knows. Might give that a try starting next week. Need some time to think. Thinking is scary sometimes, I’ve been avoiding it a while. 

@Kazoo (Synthie) I love your avatar/profile pic btw. It’s adorable!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 6, 2019)

Bink said:


> @Kazoo (Synthie) I love your avatar/profile pic btw. It’s adorable!


awww thamks fren!   I actually made it on a avatar maker flash game, heres the link if ur interested: www.furaffinity.net: Character Maker by oob


----------



## Simo (Feb 6, 2019)

Huh...the site seems oddly slow, as of late: maybe it is in part me not having the net hooked up at home yet, and not having posted as much. Also, spring semester started a few weeks ago at many US colleges, so that might be a factor, too...though, has felt a bit lonely? I don't really like or do Discord groups too much, just due to the format; I quit all the ones I was in a ways back. Well, maybe I'll feel some stronger sense of connection again...feeling a bit adrift, in terms of my ties to the furry 'world' the past weeks.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 6, 2019)

Simo said:


> Huh...the site seems oddly slow, as of late: maybe it is in part me not having the net hooked up at home yet, and not having posted as much. Also, spring semester started a few weeks ago at many US colleges, so that might be a factor, too...though, has felt a bit lonely? I don't really like or do Discord groups too much, just due to the format; I quit all the ones I was in a ways back. Well, maybe I'll feel some stronger sense of connection again...feeling a bit adrift, in terms of my ties to the furry 'world' the past weeks.


Yeah, I tried being on Discord but then people started being bitter. Now most of the time I don't post because everyone starts conversations I can't participate in, and usually, people get annoyed when I try to talk and be a part of everything, so I usually don't say anything anymore. None of the friends I made really talk to me, but they don't even tell me why. I don't even know how they are doing so I don't reach out to anyone because I don't want to interrupt something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2019)

The freezer containing some of my plankton samples broke. I have probably lost them. :\


Oh, incidentally:


----------



## Simo (Feb 6, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Yeah, I tried being on Discord but then people started being bitter. Now most of the time I don't post because everyone starts conversations I can't participate in, and usually, people get annoyed when I try to talk and be a part of everything, so I usually don't say anything anymore. None of the friends I made really talk to me, but they don't even tell me why. I don't even know how they are doing so I don't reach out to anyone because I don't want to interrupt something.



I always found it awkward in terms of so many people trying to talk/type at once...so that like you said, I felt I was getting in the way. Things could go so fast, I'd easily lose track. Or by the time I had typed in what I had to say, the conversation had moved on. That, and I often tend to make somewhat longer posts than the 'norm' on Discord, and also, I like to make a post/start a thread, and then, check back later, to see what replies I might have got, or what discussion it might have generated. There's also no real profile information on most users, so that's hard...and it seems harder to get to know people, just by reading and scanning their posts, as one might do here. But I feel a ya, here; it gave me the feeling like I was either interrupting, or, that I just didn't have anything to add, much of the time. Or, that everyone already knew each other, and I was like some sort of interloper? Oh...and it lacks forum games 

I use it for one on one chat, and have pondered joining a server or two again...but in the past, it has seemed to bring out a rather dark, angry side of me, for whatever reasons, one that seems in contrast to my actual 'self', almost.

Edit: Also, it sucks on a phone, if you have vision problems, because it won't enlarge...this seems really odd to me, why Discord doesn't even have a basic function just to make things bigger.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 6, 2019)

Simo said:


> I always found it awkward in terms of so many people trying to talk/type at once...so that like you said, I felt I was getting in the way. Things could go so fast, I'd easily lose track. Or by the time I had typed in what I had to say, the conversation had moved on. That, and I often tend to make somewhat longer posts than the 'norm' on Discord, and also, I like to make a post/start a thread, and then, check back later, to see what replies I might have got, or what discussion it might have generated. There's also no real profile information on most users, so that's hard...and it seems harder to get to know people, just by reading and scanning their posts, as one might do here. But I feel a ya, here; it gave me the feeling like I was either interrupting, or, that I just didn't have anything to add, much of the time. Or, that everyone already knew each other, and I was like some sort of interloper? Oh...and it lacks forum games
> 
> I use it for one on one chat, and have pondered joining a server or two again...but in the past, it has seemed to bring out a rather dark, angry side of me, for whatever reasons, one that seems in contrast to my actual 'self', almost.


That's exactly what I felt too.


----------



## Simo (Feb 6, 2019)

23R0 said:


> That's exactly what I felt too.



Yeah, I tended to feel either overwhelmed, or underwhelmed.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 6, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I tended to feel either overwhelmed, or underwhelmed.


Yep, it's either the servers are absolutely dead or overloaded.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 6, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Yep, it's either the servers are absolutely dead or overloaded.


Forums have a sense of community that discord/twitter/etc can lack sometimes. Not saying they are bad, but I prefer interacting on forum boards, even though theyve been in decline as of recent.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

Ehhh i dun give a f about nothing no moe


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 6, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yeah, I tended to feel either overwhelmed, or underwhelmed.


DM's are good tho. 

How's the skunk today? :3


----------



## Simo (Feb 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> DM's are good tho.
> 
> How's the skunk today? :3



Sleeeeeeepy!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 6, 2019)

Simo said:


> Sleeeeeeepy!


Really, dude? How long did you sleep today, anyway?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

The soapbox I'm on right now reminds me of the time I literally broke my ass.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 6, 2019)

Well today has been an interesting day. Somehow feels productive!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

www.google.com: Man dies after vape pen explodes in his face


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm gonna be honest guys. I'm scared. No this part is not a joke. I don't want to get into it, but I've never been more scared. I..

Can't.

Please just be nice to me. Just for tonight. I promise I will make it up to you.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 6, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> www.google.com: Man dies after vape pen explodes in his face


I guess smoking kills in more than one way?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I guess smoking kills in more than one way?



I feel stupid for sharing that.


----------



## Bink (Feb 6, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I'm gonna be honest guys. I'm scared. No this part is not a joke. I don't want to get into it, but I've never been more scared. I..
> 
> Can't.
> 
> Please just be nice to me. Just for tonight. I promise I will make it up to you.


Hang in there. It'll get better.. At least that's what people tell me anyways...


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

I can't take care of myself.. I'm disabled. *actually crying*

Oh god this sucks.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hang in there. It'll get better.. At least that's what people tell me anyways...



It won't. I know That sounds dismal, overreaching, or just plain mental.


I can't handle this.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm sorry. I didnt want to ruin anyone's fun. I... Just can't handle this. I can't.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm trying to come to terms with this thing that is wrong with me. I know how it goes. I've seen how people liflve with it. It doesn't go away. Their lives aren't good. I am really... Just tired.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Can't wait till aliens come to Earth, I want to see them dancing... you know, for science  View attachment 53853





TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 53862


Only if we're lucky. :v


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 6, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I feel stupid for sharing that.


I think its my bad, that joke may have been a bit inappropriate. I just hope your okay with whatever is going on.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 7, 2019)

I just wanted to share what an abomination the Daek souls 3 character creation is.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 7, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I'm gonna be honest guys. I'm scared. No this part is not a joke. I don't want to get into it, but I've never been more scared. I..
> 
> Can't.
> 
> Please just be nice to me. Just for tonight. I promise I will make it up to you.



I have no idea what you're going through but I hope you feel better soon. Hang in there fren
Here's a racoon holding a kitty, hope it makes you feel a little bit better


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 7, 2019)

So I bought a car fridge.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 7, 2019)

ey frens


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 7, 2019)

So I just started an ironic Twitter.


----------



## Bink (Feb 7, 2019)

Oh gods, I’m drowning in FAF emails. I ticked off the option to not get emails for alerts yet I still get them :c


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 7, 2019)

Howdy yall


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 7, 2019)

The worst thing one can experience is waking up with the sun in your eyes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 7, 2019)

>Be me
>Was butthurt about free art yesterday 
>Vented about it on the forums
>Thought I was unlucky 
>Wake up this morning
>Make coffee
>Check forums 
>Have four notifications 
>One is from a free art thread 
>Artist quoted my post 
>Check to see 
>They drew me
>It looks amazing
>Feels really good man 
>Come to a realization then 
>Accept I'm an art whore, but I'm an art whore that got picked
>Learn not all artists will pick me and that's okay 
>Learn that when I don't get picked, it's no big deal 
>Shit happens 
>Learn to be grateful when I do get picked though 
>Learn to appreciate artists even though I'm a whore
>MFW I both got free art and learned something too
>MFW I might not be a whore forever


----------



## TR273 (Feb 7, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I'm gonna be honest guys. I'm scared. No this part is not a joke. I don't want to get into it, but I've never been more scared. I..
> 
> Can't.
> 
> Please just be nice to me. Just for tonight. I promise I will make it up to you.


If it wasn't for the irritating fact there is and ocean in my way, I'd nip round now and give you a hug.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> >Be me
> >Was butthurt about free art yesterday
> >Vented about it on the forums
> >Thought I was unlucky
> ...



Good boy
I am proud of you


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 7, 2019)

That Liberty Mutual jingle from their TV ads might be the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2019)

Evening, y'all. 

What's crackin'?


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Evening, y'all.
> 
> What's crackin'?


Evening, not much is going on here.

How about you?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Evening, not much is going on here.
> 
> How about you?


Eh, not much. Just having a glass of Schweppes Lemon and eating dinner.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh, not much. Just having a glass of Schweppes Lemon and eating dinner.


Finally got to my new house and out of what was a ghost town.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2019)

I think my samples may have survived defrosting. I checked a small number and they didn't appear to be damaged.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Finally got to my new house and out of what was a ghost town.


Well, that's good at least. How's the new house?


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, that's good at least. How's the new house?


We finally have space to live comfortably, and we aren't living an hour to the closest store anymore.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2019)

23R0 said:


> We finally have space to live comfortably, and we aren't living an hour to the closest store anymore.


Nice. How big is the house? And how far do you live from the closest store?


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice. How big is the house? And how far do you live from the closest store?


The house is about 1800 sq ft/167 sq m, and I am about less than 5 miles/8 kilometers to the nearest grocery store.

(I have both units so no one gets confused.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2019)

23R0 said:


> The house is about 1800 sq ft/167 sq m, and I am about less than 5 miles/8 kilometers to the nearest grocery store.
> 
> (I have both units so no one gets confused.)



Well done on your new home.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Well done on your new home.


Thanks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2019)

23R0 said:


> The house is about 1800 sq ft/167 sq m, and I am about less than 5 miles/8 kilometers to the nearest grocery store.
> 
> (I have both units so no one gets confused.)


Nice. That's about twice the size of my current apartment. And don't worry about measurements. I can do calculations on my own. 

How many are you, anyway? 4?


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice. That's about twice the size of my current apartment. And don't worry about measurements. I can do calculations on my own.
> 
> How many are you, anyway? 4?


Yeah, it's just 4 of us, my old house only had 3 bedrooms and one couldn't even be slept in because of black mold, and it was about a quarter of the size.


----------



## modfox (Feb 7, 2019)

M O D T E S T

@Storok 
fist me cock eye


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 7, 2019)

Uhg, I picked the one day to stay up a bit late and woke up a bit in the afternoon. Fun!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 7, 2019)

ey floofers ^_^


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Uhg, I picked the one day to stay up a bit late and woke up a bit in the afternoon. Fun!


Waking up in the afternoon is so good on a saturday. 

Not so good on a thursday. x3


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 7, 2019)

When u have 5 assignments for homework reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee help


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 7, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> View attachment 54021 When u have 5 assignments for homework reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee help



God, I'm glad I don't have to do homework anymore. Now I just have to bring work to home like a bigboi


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Waking up in the afternoon is so good on a saturday.
> 
> Not so good on a thursday. x3


Agreed! I regret staying up a bit late, but not late enough to catch a little *incident*.
Part of me wonders when my sleep will get messed up to the point I am up watching the forums during the night.
Thankfully my job is flexible seeing how I work from home. xD


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 7, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Agreed! I regret staying up a bit late, but not late enough to catch a little *incident*



Here fren, this will fix you right up


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Here fren, this will fix you right upView attachment 54030


I'm actually trying to keep off of caffeine. Used to have too much soda and energy drinks. It'd cause me to be a bit anxious and whatnot.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> I'm actually trying to keep off of caffeine. Used to have too much soda and energy drinks. It'd cause me to be a bit anxious and whatnot.


Yeah, I just had a Monster coffee earlier, but I don't drink anything like that for a few days to let it get through my system.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Yeah, it's just 4 of us, my old house only had 3 bedrooms and one couldn't even be slept in because of black mold, and it was about a quarter of the size.


Damn, that sucks. Enjoy your new house, man!


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Damn, that sucks. Enjoy your new house, man!


Thanks! I will!


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 7, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Thanks! I will!


Oh yeah, happy late congrats on the new house! Hoping to find some room mates to move in with eventually myself.
I tend to not like living alone since I just don't like the feeling. Although some room mates can cause problems, I know what to look for at least.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello present 2019th post.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hello present 2019th post.


Nice, in 2019 as well, very nice.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Nice, in 2019 as well, very nice.




Well hindsight is 20/20 they say.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


> Well hindsight is 20/20 they say.


Carrrrrlos


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Carrrrrlos


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


>


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 8, 2019)

Should I unleash my inner chuuni?


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 8, 2019)

Welp I did it
Time for Monster Hunter with guns


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Welp I did it
> Time for Monster Hunter with guns


0w0 That sounds really fun


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2019)

I really feel like listening to some Basement Jaxx with "Good Luck" right about now.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 8, 2019)

So would it be alright if I deleted my account and just made a new one so I could change my profile name?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 8, 2019)

>Be me 
>Endangered species of parrot called the Kakapo  
>Native to New Zealand 
>Flightless and nocturnal
>Still virgin 
>In forest looking to score
>One day I see camera guy and scientist approach me 
>I get curious 
>I see guys hair look like a female
>Really in the mood 
>It's go time 
>I flap my wings and shake my booty on top of his head
>Feels good man
>Other guy is laughing as he sees me
>Don't care
>Whole thing gets filmed 
>Over a million views on Youtube 
>Check the internet one day 
>See a dancing rainbow gif of me called "party parrot"
>It's in honor of me
>They post the emojis everywhere 
>Internet calls it a cult 
>Millions worldwide in it 
>MFW I became a god 
>MFW I'm the god of parties


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2019)

Fixing windows 10 problems is so difficult, since they keep on releasing updates that take customiseable features away.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Valentines Day Giveaway [✓International Raffle]


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 8, 2019)

The cinderblock keeping a gate closed in my yard froze to the ground, and broke a 2x4 I was attempting to use as a lever after the cinderblock was doused in steaming hot salt water.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The cinderblock keeping a gate closed in my yard froze to the ground, and broke a 2x4 I was attempting to use as a lever after the cinderblock was doused in steaming hot salt water.


Have you considered hibernation?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Have you considered hibernation?


It was over 60 the other day.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Feb 8, 2019)

Snowing again, I just wish it would get above zero.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyfur here? Synthu feelin' kinda down...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Anyfur here? Synthu feelin' kinda down...


What's up, man?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

Dunno fren? Just feelin' a bit lonely


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 8, 2019)

Sksksks someone made a bunny base for drawing and sells it but it doesn't look like a bunny.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Sksksks someone made a bunny base for drawing and sells it but it doesn't look like a bunny.


Anatomy 100 :V


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Anatomy 100 :V



The person drew a wolf , changed the nose a bit and added bunny ears sksksks


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> The person drew a wolf , changed the nose a bit and added bunny ears sksksks


Really? I can't believe people are so lazy and can't look up simple references.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Dunno fren? Just feelin' a bit lonely


Lonely, huh. Yeah, loneliness can really hit some people hard. What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

I play on my laptop most of the time, but the heating fan is making a funny noise and its driving me mad..


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I play on my laptop most of the time, but the heating fan is making a funny noise and its driving me mad..


There may be dust inside.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I play on my laptop most of the time, but the heating fan is making a funny noise and its driving me mad..


Which games do you play?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

Well I mostly play heroes and generals.. But I just went to reset my laptop, and it decided in its intimate wisdom to delete a ton of my stuff.. So now I feel really down...


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Well I mostly play heroes and generals.. But I just went to reset my laptop, and it decided in its intimate wisdom to delete a ton of my stuff.. So now I feel really down...


Aww man, that sucks, is there any way to get it back?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

I have no idea? I really hope there is..


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Feb 8, 2019)

I put on a watch for the first time since I can remenber and It took a while to figure out how to take it off.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't get it.. When I reset my laptop it said "keep all files" and I clicked on it and yet it still removed at lot of stuff.. All I wanted to do was stop the fan from making so much noise.....


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I don't get it.. When I reset my laptop it said "keep all files" and I clicked on it and yet it still removed at lot of stuff.. All I wanted to do was stop the fan from making so much noise.....


Perhaps there is an issue in the software, or the laptop is starting to degrade


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

Can I get a hug for somefur pleez


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Can I get a hug for somefur pleez


Sure *hugs tight*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I play on my laptop most of the time, but the heating fan is making a funny noise and its driving me mad..


Going for a drive, or walk usually helps me feel a bit better. I hope you feel well soon


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I don't get it.. When I reset my laptop it said "keep all files" and I clicked on it and yet it still removed at lot of stuff.. All I wanted to do was stop the fan from making so much noise.....


Computers are stupid. Never trust it and always backup.
Also, how old is your laptop? Fan might be dying, hitting something or dusty, then again kinda hard without seeing/hearing said issue.

Which now that you speak of it, I might need to go through my tower and go clean it from the dust.
I looked behind it when I was putting my keyboard back after cleaning the keys and saw that I could've created a clone of myself.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

Thamks frens <3  that makes me feel a little better *snuggles 23RO*


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Computers are stupid. Never trust it and always backup.
> Also, how old is your laptop? Fan might be dying, hitting something or dusty, then again kinda hard without seeing/hearing said issue.
> 
> Which now that you speak of it, I might need to go through my tower and go clean it from the dust.
> I looked behind it when I was putting my keyboard back after cleaning the keys and saw that I could've created a clone of myself.



My laptop is half a year old


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> My laptop is half a year old


Ironically wants to make a joke about laptops being bad.
Ah, then prob dusty, assuming you use it a lot. >w>


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Ironically wants to make a joke about laptops being bad.
> Ah, then prob dusty, assuming you use it a lot. >w>


HOW DARE YOU ASSUME HIS LAPTOP USAGE AND CRITICIZE LAPTOPS!? I'M SO TRIGGERED RIGHT NOW YOU PC ELITIST!!! :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> HOW DARE YOU ASSUME HIS LAPTOP USAGE AND CRITICIZE LAPTOPS!? I'M SO TRIGGERED RIGHT NOW YOU PC ELITIST!!! :V


At least I can custom build mine to get an actual good CPU and graphics card. And add more RAM if needs be. >w>
And that I can add multiple screens to it.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> At least I can custom build mine to get an actual good CPU and graphics card. And add more RAM if needs be. >w>
> And that I can add multiple screens to it.


Well, I am here to show you that laptops are the best. :V





Isn't this beautiful? :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Well, I am here to show you that laptops are the best. :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus...
The gameboy prob has more processing power than that!


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Jesus...
> The gameboy prob has more processing power than that!


Who needs processing power when you can play poorly made educational games?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm glad I can talk to you guys, you make me feel happy <3


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I'm glad I can talk to you guys, you make me feel happy <3


I'm very glad to hear that <3


----------



## Synthie (Feb 8, 2019)

*boop* <3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Who needs processing power when you can play poorly made educational games?


But the gameboy taught me more.
It taught me how a bloody robot caused entire nations of army to attack each other who then eventually rise up to defeat said robot...
And how this robot can make a bloody meteor crash IN THE PLANET AND ONLY AFFECT YOUR ARMY!



Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I'm glad I can talk to you guys, you make me feel happy <3


:3


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> But the gameboy taught me more.
> It taught me how a bloody robot caused entire nations of army to attack each other who then eventually rise up to defeat said robot...
> And how this robot can make a bloody meteor crash IN THE PLANET AND ONLY AFFECT YOUR ARMY!


Woah really? All I got to play was stupid word games with Yoda from Star Wars, the worst part being that I don't even like Star Wars


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *boop* <3


*boops back* <3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Woah really? All I got to play was stupid word games with Yoda from Star Wars, the worst part being that I don't even like Star Wars


Another tip is that if you hear this boy's (the robot) theme for longer than 2mins, you already lost.





Also, haha! >:3


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Another tip is that if you hear this boy's (the robot) theme for longer than 2mins, you already lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute... *takes off your head*

DAD IT WAS YOU THE WHOLE TIME!!!! REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Wait a minute... *takes off your head*
> 
> DAD IT WAS YOU THE WHOLE TIME!!!! REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


Jokes on you, I have two dads!







They're the same guy... Just the one on right is in the 2nd game.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Jokes on you, I have two dads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT, HOW CAN YOU HAVE TWO DADS THAT ARE THE SAME GUY!?!?!

*brain explodes from confusion*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> WHAT, HOW CAN YOU HAVE TWO DADS THAT ARE THE SAME GUY!?!?!
> 
> *brain explodes from confusion*


Because Canada isn't real.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Because Canada isn't real.


Oh okay, that makes sense now.

* @Ramjet556 and all of the other Canadian furs quietly rage and plot to kill you in the background*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Oh okay, that makes sense now.
> 
> * @Ramjet556 and all of the other Canadian furs quietly rage and plot to kill you in the background*


But I am Canadian...


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> But I am Canadian...


So that's treason then...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I play on my laptop most of the time, but the heating fan is making a funny noise and its driving me mad..


Laptop, huh. If I were able to take a look at it I'd do it for free. Used to work in a support department in an electronics store. 

Have you checked online for what could be a potential cause for it?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> So that's treason then...


Sorry, but no.
Just stating facts.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Sorry, but no.
> Just stating facts.


Dang, that's alright tho, you have to deal with constant snow and cold.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> So that's treason then...


TRAITOR!!!!! BURN THE- Wait, is that a large bowl of unspoiled, untouched and fresh ice cold ice cream I spot? OwO


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> TRAITOR!!!!! BURN THE- Wait, is that a large bowl of unspoiled, untouched and fresh ice cold ice cream I spot? OwO


It is. OwO


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Dang, that's alright tho, you have to deal with constant snow and cold.


I prefer it.
I'm in the UK and there is no snow, just rain.
It's just a wet version of Canada~ >w>


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I prefer it.
> I'm in the UK and there is no snow, just rain.
> It's just a wet version of Canada~ >w>


Yeah, cold is pretty nice to be honest, no bugs for a while. I lived in the southern US, while the summers are fun and there is a lot to do the warming climate has made it less enjoyable, and winter is a joke, all that happens is rain and more rain.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 8, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Yeah, cold is pretty nice to be honest, no bugs for a while. I lived in the southern US, while the summers are fun and there is a lot to do the warming climate has made it less enjoyable, and winter is a joke, all that happens is rain and more rain.


Oh god, I remember when I went to Florida and the heat as soon as I stepped off the plane hit me hard.
I was melting.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Oh god, I remember when I went to Florida and the heat as soon as I stepped off the plane hit me hard.
> I was melting.


I remember being in Georgia in the city, the sun melted my skin and all of the pollution and concrete holding heat made the nights horrible and stuffy.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *boop* <3



Check out this song, it never fails to make me happy so give it a try!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 8, 2019)

My  girlfriend Laci drew me and her <3


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 8, 2019)

So how is everyone doing this Friday night(Saturday morning)?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 9, 2019)

@Simo why did you spray my friend in Far Cry 5!


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> So would it be alright if I deleted my account and just made a new one so I could change my profile name?


You can actually just message an admin asking to change your name


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 9, 2019)

Meatball sandwiches taste good at Midnight.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I know what you mean..  they don't build stuff like they used to..


Yeah they really don't. Even high-end German made tools cheap out sometimes, you can see that mostly in power tools, where they use powdered metal, not metal milled from one piece.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 9, 2019)

@Kazoo (Synthie) 



Spoiler: code





```
61440 61680 16756242 15728640 4206886 16777215 11227445 16756242 15790080 6 26 1 7 53 4 1 27 1 1 1 1 1 1 9 3 15790080 15790080 15728880 0.15 1 240 3 240 1 3 0 1 3 6.8 16439988
```


----------



## Synthie (Feb 9, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> @Kazoo (Synthie)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What dis? Also you maed that fren? Looks good ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Meatball sandwiches taste good at Midnight.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2019)

Guise...



Spoiler



I'm gay.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Guise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOAH REALLY!?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> View attachment 54212


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Guise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't tell me you're gonna start pulling a SonicFox outta your ass. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2019)

If I can do I get an achievement unlock? V:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 9, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Meatball sandwiches taste good at Midnight.


Anything tastes good at midnight.
You get the "Delicious edible" buff.
Yet also get the debuff where if you make a silent sound it's amplified 10x.



23R0 said:


> View attachment 54214


I grant thou the biggest homosexual.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I grant thou the biggest homosexual.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Feb 9, 2019)

Is that a furry!? "from a random player"

are you a furry!? TELL ME DAMMIT 00


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

_Oliver_ said:


> Is that a furry!? "from a random player"
> 
> are you a furry!? TELL ME DAMMIT 00


I would be like, "Yes, and now I am going to yiff you! :V"


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

I woke up at like 4am today and ate a strawberry muffin then went back to bed. I regret nothing.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> I woke up at like 4am today and ate a strawberry muffin then went back to bed. I regret nothing.


That's how you do it.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 9, 2019)

*breaks through door*
Are there any protogens here that i can download minecraft on?


----------



## Bink (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm taking advice from bottle caps now... one I got recently told me to "make art".

I have zero experience drawing, sketching, or like.. doing any art. I have no idea what I'm doing but here I am making dreadful digital doodles.
*shrugs* what the hell, I'll keep going with it.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 9, 2019)

So I opened a fortune cookie the other day that said to "be more feminine" I was like wtf don't tell me what to do these titties is immaculate.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> So I opened a fortune cookie the other day that said to "be more feminine" I was like wtf don't tell me what to do these titties is immaculate.



I hate those self righteous fortunes cookies always telling us what to do, what the hell do they know? jerks


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

Evening, y'all. What's up?


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Evening, y'all. What's up?


Evening, just chilling and moving stuff around. How about you?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Evening, just chilling and moving stuff around. How about you?


Chilling with some Joe Rogan. =w=


----------



## Synthie (Feb 9, 2019)

ey frens me back!


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens me back!



A-hoi-hoi!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 9, 2019)

ey there ^_^  nice to meet you fren


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> I hate those self righteous fortunes cookies always telling us what to do, what the hell do they know? jerks



I once had a fortune cookie that just said "never smell the inside of a hat".  Of course, I had to sniff the next few hats I saw!


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I once had a fortune cookie that just said "never smell the inside of a hat".  Of course, I had to sniff the next few hats I saw!



Well now I just smelled mine and it smells like my teatree shampoo. I too am going to have to smell hats and I have a bunch so it may take a while, haha.

I have a habit of smelling a lot of things I pick up anyway, its subconscious and dont know why I do it. Animals that I hold are my biggest guilty smelling pleasure. I have to huff my skunk at least once a day.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 9, 2019)

So they plan on shutting down Discord soon 

www.latlmes.com: Discord Is Shutting Down As Of 25th February 2019 After Investors Cash Out Loss


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Well now I just smelled mine and it smells like my teatree shampoo. I too am going to have to smell hats and I have a bunch so it may take a while, haha.
> 
> I have a habit of smelling a lot of things I pick up anyway, its subconscious and dont know why I do it. Animals that I hold are my biggest guilty smelling pleasure. I have to huff my skunk at least once a day.



Ah, I smell everything too! Smells are a big deal.


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2019)

Well, the move to the new place and setting in is coming along; I am still waiting on the internet. But I did find out one thing, and one could even say it also lends itself to smells.

So a while back, Comcast/Xfinity cut a deal with the City of Baltimore where they paid several million dollars to be the sole internet provider...and so, there's NO competition...not even Verizon, until something like 2026. Talk about shady backroom deals.

*I smell a rat!* 

But hopefully, I will have the net running at home by Tuesday; using a phone is hard for me, with how small they are...


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Simo said:


> Well, the move to the new place and setting in is coming along; I still am waiting on the internet. But I did find out one thing, and one could even say it also lends itself to smells.
> 
> So a while back, Comcast/Xfinity cut a deal with the City of Baltimore where they paid several million dollars to be the sole internet provider...and so, there's NO competition...not even Verizon, until something like 2026. Talk about shady backroom deals.
> 
> ...


That is pretty shady, but at least it will end. 

Right now I just moved into Akron, it's a college city so there is a lot of stores and places to go, the only I don't like so far is how some of the roads are terrible, but that's just Ohio.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> So they plan on shutting down Discord soon
> 
> www.latlmes.com: Discord Is Shutting Down As Of 25th February 2019 After Investors Cash Out Loss





Simo said:


> Well, the move to the new place and setting in is coming along; I am still waiting on the internet. But I did find out one thing, and one could even say it also lends itself to smells.
> 
> So a while back, Comcast/Xfinity cut a deal with the City of Baltimore where they paid several million dollars to be the sole internet provider...and so, there's NO competition...not even Verizon, until something like 2026. Talk about shady backroom deals.
> 
> ...



Hah so they literally paid to be a monopoly right out in the open, thats just great. Its almost like we should have laws against monopolies or something, cripes.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 9, 2019)

Just got finished with a 3 hour drive. Phew i’m tired.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Just got finished with a 3 hour drive. Phew i’m tired.


What were you in? Three hours is a long time to be in a vehicle, sure hope it wasn't like a semi-truck or something cramping.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> What were you in? Three hours is a long time to be in a vehicle, sure hope it wasn't like a semi-truck or something cramping.


Just an SUV, I’m glad I had enough room


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Just an SUV, I’m glad I had enough room


That's good, SUVs are pretty comfy. A couple days ago I had to spend 3 hours in a moving truck, it was a U-Haul which has some more comfortable trucks but it still sucked.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> What were you in? Three hours is a long time to be in a vehicle, sure hope it wasn't like a semi-truck or something cramping.



I drove my moms Honda Del Sol from CT to FL and back 24hrs each way and man let me tell you about ass numbness. Did the same thing in my VW Scirocco a few times and no ass problems at all, oddly.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> That's good, SUVs are pretty comfy. A couple days ago I had to spend 3 hours in a moving truck, it was a U-Haul which has some more comfortable trucks but it still sucked.



I think Uhaul goes out of their way to make their equipment as shitty as possible and still function somehow, on purpose. Maybe its a social experiment


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> I think Uhaul goes out of their way to make their equipment as shitty as possible and still function somehow, on purpose. Maybe its a social experiment


Oh Penske is much, much worse.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Oh Penske is much, much worse.



That is terrifying


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> That is terrifying


A terrible bench seat and loud rickety engine that made your ears sore, can't drive for anything. I had to make a move from Georgia to Indiana, so about 8 hours in the truck.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> A terrible bench seat and loud rickety engine that made your ears sore, can't drive for anything. I had to make a move from Georgia to Indiana, so about 8 hours in the truck.



Wait are those the yellow ones? My uncle and I got one to get some motorcycles he bought in North Carolina back to Connecticut. We must have gotten lucky cause that one wasnt bad except it only had an AM/FM radio which I didnt think they even made anymore, lol. The worst part of that trip was taking Greyhound to Charlotte, traveling by bus has to be the worst traveling Ive ever done. It would have been more comfortable in a chuck wagon drawn by a horse


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Wait are those the yellow ones? My uncle and I got one to get some motorcycles he bought in North Carolina back to Connecticut. We must have gotten lucky cause that one wasnt bad except it only had an AM/FM radio which I didnt think they even made anymore, lol. The worst part of that trip was taking Greyhound to Charlotte, traveling by bus has to be the worst traveling Ive ever done. It would have been more comfortable in a chuck wagon drawn by a horse


Yeah, they are the all yellow ones, and I think you were blessed by the Penske gods.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 9, 2019)

just came back from seeing my first local music gig.....    it was VERY loud......


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> just came back from seeing my first local music gig.....    it was VERY loud......


Did you at least have earplugs?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 9, 2019)

nope XD and I had no idea how heavy the music was gonna be....   it was like thrash metal or something...  and people were getting pushed about and running into each other..  it was really quite scary if im honest


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> nope XD and I had no idea how heavy the music was gonna be....   it was like thrash metal or something...  and people were getting pushed about and running into each other..  it was really quite scary if im honest


I've never been to a concert but I don't feel like dealing with the people and I prefer the studio made music over live.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 9, 2019)

When you say today is going to be a productive day, but the only productive thing done was eating to sustain myself.
An outstanding move made by my procrastination.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> That's good, SUVs are pretty comfy. A couple days ago I had to spend 3 hours in a moving truck, it was a U-Haul which has some more comfortable trucks but it still sucked.


Long trips in vans/trucks suck for sure. Once went from Seattle to Salt Lake in one sitting. >_<


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Long trips in vans/trucks suck for sure. Once went from Seattle to Salt Lake in one sitting. >_<


Ooooh, that is rough.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Ooooh, that is rough.


Yeah. Lets hope neither of us have to sit in a truck over 3 hours again


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 9, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Yeah. Lets hope neither of us have to sit in a truck over 3 hours again



Try 3 days on a Greyhound bus across multiple state lines and it won't seem so bad anymore.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 9, 2019)

I finally got a ref today


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I finally got a ref today


nice


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 9, 2019)

i wish i could draw like some other people on here they got it goin on


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I finally got a ref today


Very awesome, love it


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 9, 2019)

join the owo club. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> join the owo club. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


hmmm, must look into. owo


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 9, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> join the owo club. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Me, an intellectual: UwU


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I finally got a ref today


Looks great


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I finally got a ref today
> {pic}


It came out nicely! Congrats!

Nothing like a new day full of things to do! A new _(hidden)_ test thread. And much science was done this day.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 9, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> It came out nicely! Congrats!
> 
> Nothing like a new day full of things to do! A new _(hidden)_ test thread. And much science was done this day.



Oh? *raises eyebrow* Tell about this hidden thread. The people deserve to know do we not?


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 9, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Oh? *raises eyebrow* Tell about this hidden thread. The people deserve to know do we not?


It is like a top secret book of spells.

Nothing _too important_, right? Surely not secrets that none shall ever see.


Spoiler: Do ya really wanna know?






Spoiler: It could ruin everything...






Spoiler: Truth is...



Test.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> It is like a top secret book of spells.
> 
> Nothing _too important_, right? Surely not secrets that none shall ever see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 9, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> It is like a top secret book of spells.
> 
> Nothing _too important_, right? Surely not secrets that none shall ever see.
> 
> ...



Should we be getting inside our refrigerators? When the admin starts using white text it's usually time to get in the bunker and seal the big metal door.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 10, 2019)

White text? I don't know what you're talking about!

Sounds like conspiracy stuff to me!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> White text? I don't know what you're talking about!
> 
> Sounds like conspiracy stuff to me!


I always found white texts to be a pain to read. Unless you know the trick to highlight it


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> (Top Secret!)


Probably also known as spoilers before spoiler tags were made. Although if you have dark themes on the forum, then it sort of makes that negated when text by default is white. xD

You can also quote such text and see it in the quote boxes since the yellow tint reveals it. But yeah, essentially testing things.
Lots of fun kind of things to test.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2019)

Eek too much conspiracy going on here 

Also all hail our lizard overlords !


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2019)

Mars and Elon have something going on. Such a dirty boy.

www.cnet.com: Elon Musk is flirting with Mars on Twitter and it's weird


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Try 3 days on a Greyhound bus across multiple state lines and it won't seem so bad anymore.


That's interesting; I took a trip like that once... all the way across the country.. California to New York. It was a bit cramped, and uncomfortable at times, but the scenery (and places visited) were certainly interesting.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 10, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> That's interesting; I took a trip like that once... all the way across the country.. California to New York. It was a bit cramped, and uncomfortable at times, but the scenery (and places visited) were certainly interesting.


Sometimes you get lucky with that


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Mars and Elon have something going on. Such a dirty boy.
> 
> www.cnet.com: Elon Musk is flirting with Mars on Twitter and it's weird



I mean, she's pretty cute


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 10, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> dark themes
> testing things


pls night mode


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 10, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Also all hail our lizard overlords !


All hail! All hail the wonderful and powerful!

But in reality, I am just but a dragon. Here to make sure all is working well.
Don't let my silliness guise fool you. I do like to keep things humble and laugh at myself. <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I mean, she's pretty cute
> View attachment 54306


Yeah, very delicious.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I finally got a ref today


Look at those hips.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 10, 2019)

Well at least tomorrow is a Sunday. Maybe can get a good sleep in session if I don't stay up too late. If. It is already 2:10AM.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 10, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Well at least tomorrow is a Sunday. Maybe can get a good sleep in session if I don't stay up too late. If. It is already 2:10AM.


Good sleep is a myth, just like morning people :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 10, 2019)

Morning.



TacomaTheDeer said:


> Good sleep is a myth, just like morning people :V


Morning people isn't a myth. Good mornings however.. :V

And I HATE waking up in the morning.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 10, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Good sleep is a myth, just like morning people :V


I've had good sleep, but it caused me not to want to wake up at all. I've had moments where I woke up with no problem, but not very good sleep.

When will I have both? Probably never.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 10, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> I've had good sleep, but it caused me not to want to wake up at all. I've had moments where I woke up with no problem, but not very good sleep.
> 
> When will I have both? Probably never.


Ah, the wonders and mysteries of sleep. You either wake up grumpy, have bad sleep or both. But usually never neither of them.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 10, 2019)

It is now is like 4:44 AM. There must be something wrong.
Probably playing the wrong music. : P


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

Squirrel has found a way to get at the bird feeder outside.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> I got one of the best comment to my work ever
> View attachment 54332



Lol, nice

I had the weirdest dream this morning that I was sleeping in my aunt and uncles house from when I was a kid, twice. Both times I woke up and was startled I was in my own house and it took me a minute to realize it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2019)

Bitch be like aw hell no!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Squirrel has found a way to get at the bird feeder outside.


I should team up with that squirrel to steal @Infrarednexus ’s bird feed :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

It looks like the UK is the region in Europe with the most names for beer. I am sure there is no reason in particular for this. ;D


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I should team up with that squirrel to steal @Infrarednexus ’s bird feed :V


Jokes on you, I put laxatives in that seed


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Jokes on you, I put laxatives in that seed


Explains why birds poop on windscreens.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Jokes on you, I put laxatives in that seed


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It looks like the UK is the region in Europe with the most names for beer. I am sure there is no reason in particular for this. ;D











Thanks for giving me a chance to use these two :3


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Jokes on you, I put laxatives in that seed



I'm totally stealing that and putting it in a rhyme.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

So I just found out that "police" stands for public officer for legal investigations and criminal emergencies.

I feel like one of those guys who gets accused of living under a rock.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 10, 2019)

Last few days has been interesting. Haven't done much productive but I felt like I've been getting the social interactions I've needed for awhile now.

So good progress in another way. I'll hopefully be able to work on my games some more.

@Above: Yeah, there's a few things like that which aren't too apparent. There's a few interesting ones we never really think about.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 11, 2019)

Guys, I found muh waifu


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2019)

Great! Now tell her to make me a sandwich.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Great! Now tell her to make me a sandwich.


Why did I read this in the voice of oskar kokoschka from hey arnold. :V


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 11, 2019)

>Sandwich  
>Not a panini
Plebian


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Great! Now tell her to make me a sandwich.



And make it snappy!


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 11, 2019)

I love how cashiers and employees in grocery stores look dead on the outside and inside.

Those people are relateable.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2019)

There once was this happy employee working in retail. Upon starting his career he thought about all the wonderful and interesting people he'd meet. As the days went by and the things he learned he started to realize that the people he'd meet weren't so wonderful and interesting after all, that the majority of people he met were actually complete morons, needy and abusive, too. This is the same employee today.



Spoiler









Also relevant.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 11, 2019)

Welp looks like Im awake again, thats annoying

Looks like we gettin' snowed upon tomareee! Thats annoying too


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2019)

So a Fox news host decided to tell the world that he doesn't believe germs exist, because he can't see them, and that he hasn't washed his hands in 10 years. 
www.bbc.co.uk: Fox host 'hasn't washed hands in 10 years'

I feel sorry for anybody who has shaken his hand.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> So a Fox news host decided to tell the world that he doesn't believe germs exist, because he can't see them, and that he hasn't washed his hands in 10 years.
> www.bbc.co.uk: Fox host 'hasn't washed hands in 10 years'
> 
> I feel sorry for anybody who has shaken his hand.




The fact that he's a Harvard graduate actually sort of speaks volumes to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> The fact that he's a Harvard graduate actually sort of speaks volumes to me.



Lol. 

You can lead a boy to Harvard, but you can't make him think. ;3


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Lol.
> 
> You can lead a boy to Harvard, but you can't make him think. ;3



Yeah...

I hate thinking. I guess I can see where he's coming from. Maybe he's right? Maybe you shouldn't wash your hands.

Yeah you should probably wash them. Cause of the Hepatitis and all.

@Simo you are the only good one left. @Simo and Killer Mike.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 11, 2019)

If jellyfish tried to mate like mammals, would they like swim against each other and get shredded apart causing them to die.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> If jellyfish tried to mate like mammals, would they like swim against each other and get shredded apart causing them to die.



That sounds fucking amazing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2019)

Since jelly fish mating was brought up, the way that they mate is very interesting. 

Jelly fish are bi-phasic life forms; they are the breeding stage in a coral's life cycle. 

Their purpose is to act as a platform from which the sex cells can be disseminated.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

So like I'm just going to be a jellyfish.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Since jelly fish mating was brought up, the way that they mate is very interesting.
> 
> Jelly fish are bi-phasic life forms; they are the breeding stage in a coral's life cycle.
> 
> Their purpose is to act as a platform from which the sex cells can be disseminated.


Does this count as graphic?
Biologists are perverts.
With very interesting tastes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2019)

It's funny cuz it's true.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

So my dreams lately, well lets call them nightmares, have been mostly about the apocalypse. They play out like scenes from a Fallout film and are surprisingly realistic, at least from a theoretic standpoint. I remember sitting at a large assembly while the important people (about 4 or 5 of what you could only assume were local government) would be talking to us and providing that needed feeling that there is still structure. There would be dust coming in from time to time before the air would suddenly become thick and your throat starts to burn. Thats when someone usually shouts "Eveyone get underground!" and we would run into our trench-like hovels. I can remember seeing people get sucked into an anomaly while myself and a few others could only watch. The hardest thing to deal with durong these dreams is the realization that you are not a soldier, and you will most likely not be a survivor. A feeling that is only further hammered in when you witness actual soldiers being killed right in front of you as they do everything they can to keep you alive. It's been a few nights of this so far. It probably sounds silly, or just science fiction, but when you're dreaming and you can actually feel the dust scratching your throat it. It burns.

Yeah, I get intense dreams.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 11, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> If jellyfish tried to mate like mammals, would they like swim against each other and get shredded apart causing them to die.


I guess they could do it like this


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

I guess I'll join the jellyfish club, tonight. 

Ya know folks, it's interesting.. (since jellyfish was brought back up).. did you know - that in some human cultures, they're actually _*eaten as food*_ - and are even considered a delicacy, (by some Asian countries).. and so - the phrase : "*Bite Me*" has much more significance, when one is of the marine animal variety, with a bell-shaped head, don't ya think?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 12, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I guess I'll join the jellyfish club, tonight.
> 
> Ya know folks, it's interesting.. (since jellyfish was brought back up).. did you know - that in some human cultures, they're actually _*eaten as food*_ - and are even considered a delicacy, (by some Asian countries).. and so - the phrase : "*Bite Me*" has much more significance, when one is of the marine animal variety, with a bell-shaped head, don't ya think?


Eugh, gross. I don't know what it's like, but I imagine it's similar in texture to eating a lump of fat and gristle.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 12, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Eugh, gross. I don't know what it's like, but I imagine it's similar in texture to eating a lump of fat and gristle.


I guess that could be accurate since they are 95% water


----------



## Keefur (Feb 12, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I guess I'll join the jellyfish club, tonight.
> 
> Ya know folks, it's interesting.. (since jellyfish was brought back up).. did you know - that in some human cultures, they're actually _*eaten as food*_ - and are even considered a delicacy, (by some Asian countries).. and so - the phrase : "*Bite Me*" has much more significance, when one is of the marine animal variety, with a bell-shaped head, don't ya think?


Well... THAT'S one of the best arguments for going vegan I've seen in a while.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2019)

Uh...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 12, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I guess I'll join the jellyfish club, tonight.
> 
> Ya know folks, it's interesting.. (since jellyfish was brought back up).. did you know - that in some human cultures, they're actually _*eaten as food*_ - and are even considered a delicacy, (by some Asian countries).. and so - the phrase : "*Bite Me*" has much more significance, when one is of the marine animal variety, with a bell-shaped head, don't ya think?



I don't think I'm ready, for this jelly!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't think I'm ready, for this jelly!


Same here @Massan Otter .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't think I'm ready, for this jelly!


I would probably try it though. I was apprehensive about sushi, but as it turned out I freaking love sushi.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 12, 2019)

I stopped eating calamari since there is more than a 0% chance it could be bung. The people that took the blind test couldnt tell the difference.  No no no no NOPE


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 12, 2019)

Starting with forklift practices tomorrow, after having spent about half an hour-ish planning before I started work today. I am fucking _*HYPEED*_ about it.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 12, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Starting with forklift practices tomorrow, after having spent about half an hour-ish planning before I started work today. I am fucking _*HYPEED*_ about it.



Nice! My job is playing with tractors all day and I am excited for you


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't think I'm ready, for this jelly!


Me neither.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

That jellyfish looks delicious. I don't remember having it before but with the amount of food I eat I might have and just forgot. I'd totally eat that. It looks like noodles made of jelly.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> That jellyfish looks delicious. I don't remember having it before but with the amount of food I eat I might have and just forgot. I'd totally eat that. It looks like noodles made of jelly.


How about some eel stew? Mmmmm....


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 12, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> How about some eel stew? Mmmmm....



You seriously don't like eel?


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 13, 2019)

I blame my posting slowing down on binging. Where is my time going? : P


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 13, 2019)

My wig flew and consumed someone
I finally have netflix
Now I am cool kid too


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2019)

I haven't had eel, not through squeamishness but because it's on the Marine Conservation Society's list of endangered species to avoid.  The Japanese style grilled eel looks good!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 13, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Nice! My job is playing with tractors all day and I am excited for you


Thanks, dude. Going to be fun. The T4 class seem very fun to drive.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 13, 2019)

How to find your new client among a large number of famous masters? Something I'm really starting to hang my nose (((


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 13, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I haven't had eel, not through squeamishness but because it's on the Marine Conservation Society's list of endangered species to avoid.  The Japanese style grilled eel looks good!



All the more reason to eat as many as you can right now before they outlaw eel farming.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't know where else to post this, so...

Have this really cool mechanical fursuit head that makes the best mechanical noises too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084308552431341569


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice work, that kid needs to be an engineer if he isnt already.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 13, 2019)

How?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (Feb 13, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


>


I freaking love this video XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2019)

Gordon Ramsay's popularity is an enigma.

Why people watch the shouty chef's shows?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Gordon Ramsay's popularity is an enigma.
> 
> Why people watch the shouty chef's shows?


Gordon Ramsey is a god


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 13, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> Gordon Ramsey is a god



He's very wrinkled, so I can certainly believe he's been around since the dawn of time.


----------



## Mewmento (Feb 13, 2019)

_What do you call an alligator in a vest?

An investigator!_


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> He's very wrinkled, so I can certainly believe he's been around since the dawn of time.


if the school didnt block yourube id post a gordon ramsey insult video lmao


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 13, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Starting with forklift practices tomorrow, after having spent about half an hour-ish planning before I started work today. I am fucking _*HYPEED*_ about it.



Nice! What are you gonna drive? Electric, gas or both? 
Some years ago I received training for the Reach Truck RR and that one with a elevating platform and harness, it was a lot of fun to drive them around, now I know why Germans love to play job simulators


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Mewmento (Feb 13, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> if the school didnt block yourube id post a gordon ramsey insult video lmao



Major oof.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Nice! What are you gonna drive? Electric, gas or both?
> Some years ago I received training for the Reach Truck RR and that one with a elevating platform and harness, it was a lot of fun to drive them around, now I know why Germans love to play job simulators


I'd say electric. T1, T2 and T4 classes respectively. I may get a T5 license for the side loader forklift, but we'll see. 

Not sure what the correct translation is, but according to translations using Google: For T1 it says "low lift truck with fold down driver platform".


Spoiler: One of these












Then there's T2, which is the Reach forklift as you already know. 


Spoiler: T2



https://www.toyotamaterialhandling.com.au/media/91760/o_rre160r_600x550.jpg



And the T4, the counterweight forklift. 


Spoiler: Yet another spoiler. How.. Shameful. :V











Spent all day driving a low lift forklift around today, and holy crap was it fun. Will be doing the counterweight one tomorrow.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 13, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I'd say electric. T1, T2 and T4 classes respectively. I may get a T5 license for the side loader forklift, but we'll see.
> 
> Not sure what the correct translation is, but according to translations using Google: For T1 it says "low lift truck with fold down driver platform".
> 
> ...



I would have loved to drive a T1, it would have saved me a lot of headaches


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I would have loved to drive a T1, it would have saved me a lot of headaches


It's fun as hell. Especially if you can drive around in large warehouses. We have a variant of the low lift one that can reach some 4m up too. Won't exactly make it a low lift anymore tho.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 13, 2019)

Does anyone have a theory on why the forum has pretty slow lately? Are people back at school or something?


----------



## TR273 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Does anyone have a theory on why the forum has pretty slow lately? Are people back at school or something?


Everyone’s stuck in treacle?
(That's a theory, not a good one, but a theory.)
(Sorry it's late)


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow what an exhausting day this was. I hope I sleep tonight because I freaking need it.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 13, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> 0% chance it could be bung


wot? 


Dat Wolf said:


> if the school didnt block yourube


schools: taking away every possible way for you to do stuff your own way since schools... 



also apparently the forums wont show you a notification unless all unread (or the latest unread page?) becomes read on that thread... not useful for when a post isnt shown clientside but is serverside cause then it isnt marked as read and you dont get an alert... 
i think the unread section fixes it but i dont usually use that until a noticed activity drop (like no open chat alerts after a certain amount of time) 
speaking of ima check that


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 13, 2019)

I just had the most kick-ass french toast. I'm in heaven.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 14, 2019)

It was a very rainy day, in my City today; it was chilly and cold, too... (a typical Northern California Winter day), I guess. Typically - I like rainy days, usually.. but - not when I have to be out in it (like I was today)... brrr !


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Does anyone have a theory on why the forum has pretty slow lately? Are people back at school or something?



Let's see...spring Semester started maybe 3 weeks back, at most major universities in the US?

Me, I finally have the internet, but am kinda going through a delayed-reaction physical collapse based on the stress and rainy, cold, icy weather...have been rather feverish/faint/coughing and even haunted (not _literally_, but of course one can't rule anything out!) feeling by those odd thoughts that populate such states........... Once I settle in, I'm sure to bounce back and you'll see me about!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Feb 14, 2019)

Simo said:


> Let's see...spring Semester started maybe 3 weeks back, at most major universities in the US?
> 
> Me, I finally have the internet, but am kinda going through a delayed-reaction physical collapse based on the stress and rainy, cold, icy weather...have been rather feverish/faint/coughing and even haunted (not _literally_, but of course one can't rule anything out!) feeling by those odd thoughts that populate such states........... Once I settle in, I'm sure to bounce back and you'll see me about!



Hey Simo!
That's ok. Winter's not the best time of year in any circumstances, and I very much know what you mean about having a delayed reaction.
I hope you feel better soon, and happy Valentines day!!!


----------



## TR273 (Feb 14, 2019)

Simo said:


> Let's see...spring Semester started maybe 3 weeks back, at most major universities in the US?
> 
> Me, I finally have the internet, but am kinda going through a delayed-reaction physical collapse based on the stress and rainy, cold, icy weather...have been rather feverish/faint/coughing and even haunted (not _literally_, but of course one can't rule anything out!) feeling by those odd thoughts that populate such states........... Once I settle in, I'm sure to bounce back and you'll see me about!


Completely understandable, you've been through a lot lately, just take your time and we'll see you soon.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (Feb 14, 2019)

ey frendos!


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 14, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> wot?



This may possibly ruin calamari for you.

Dead Ringer - This American Life


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2019)

This doesn't surprise me.

Discord has a furry pedophile problem – LULZ


----------



## Bink (Feb 14, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


That’s me at my desk like all of last week x’3


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 14, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> This doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Discord has a furry pedophile problem – LULZ



It does look like there are problems at Discord, but that's a horribly written take on it!


----------



## Bink (Feb 14, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> It does look like there are problems at Discord, but that's a horribly written take on it!


Yeah the article itself is as horrifying as the truth it so horribly misrepresented. Seems to me the article wraps up with the main issue being that discord is infiltrated by furries to such a deep level that pedos and zoophiles are running rampant; because all furries MUST be pedos or zoophiles.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2019)

blog.discordapp.com: Maintaining Trust and Safety at Discord With Over 200 Million People





_Ding dong, the witch is dead_


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 14, 2019)

howdy yall


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 14, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ding dong, the witch is dead


----------



## Synthie (Feb 14, 2019)

hey frens..  synthu been kinda bored today..  me thimk that some snugs and boops might help?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 14, 2019)

I love the rotation of the earth, it really makes my day


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2019)

Last week, when it was a bit warmer, I noticed the Arraber going down the street, the clopping of hooves, yelling out their fruits and wares. I had not seen this since moving away from this part of town, but it certainly puts one in the mind of being in a place that is very old.

A few blocks away, on Mount Royal; the church pictured has the most amazing bells that sound the time.

Next time, I'll have to run down, and buy some fruit; without a car, this is a handy tradition...and in the summer, they'll have melons : )


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2019)

Ha!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 15, 2019)

strings..... everywhere.... i wants....


----------



## Keefur (Feb 15, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


You really know how to start a thread. lol


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 15, 2019)

"*Cable Car Safety Tips*".. are _now posted and available_ by the boarding terminals... (just in case) you're an "Out-of-Towner" and you don't really know any better.

I could probably add one more tip (to this): **watch your valuables**. 

Frankly, I've lost count over the years - about how many times I've heard about some hapless tourists getting pick-pocketed, purse snatched, and/or robbed - (of that very expensive camera and laptop) that you just had to bring along with you, and tote around on your trip - (especially as you walk through downtown at 1 AM). 

Don't flash your stash - if you're smart.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 15, 2019)

There gonna have to stop me from hanging out around curves XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2019)

It's 13C in England at the moment. There are flowers opening and it's lovely, and it's only February!


----------



## Bink (Feb 15, 2019)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I'm so happy, I was playing around with an art program and I found out the solution to the issue I was struggling with. Now I can work on coloring my character yay! (no more excuses!)
Also ordered a drawing tablet off amazon and its coming tomorrow. I have zero experience with art, drawing, so yeah. I'm jumping straight into it, I'm sure I'll suck x3.

I'm feeling motivated, excited, and optimistic. It's a welcome feeling, I hope it lasts .


----------



## Tyno (Feb 15, 2019)

Sub to Pewdiepie?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 15, 2019)

Welp, finally a week off...
Now to spend most of that week looking up an ideal pattern for bullet hell game. ^^

In otherword, how everyone else doing?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 15, 2019)

Ah, I see you found my mobile ritual crew.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 15, 2019)

remember dearie, all magic comes with a price.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 15, 2019)

That feeling when you spent 3+ hours on 8 lines of code only to realize the solution was to remove something that you put in place as a backup...


Spoiler: Longer version



I was working on a boss and I wanted to make it so after a few seconds he'll move to a random spot so he's not static...
Only problem was he kept teleporting to the spot when he got NEAR it.

I kept changing several if statements until I realize I was stupid and that for some reason it was activating the code that teleports the boss in the spot, which I put in place as a backup so he doesn't "overshoot" it.
I can only assume it did that since as soon as his sprite went in that area it counted it for some reason...





NuclearSlayer52 said:


> remember dearie, all magic comes with a price.


Blood magic is best form of magic, change my mind.


----------



## Astus (Feb 15, 2019)

I have come back for a fleeting moment to look at the state of the forums O.O I remember why I stopped coming back as much XD


----------



## Tyno (Feb 15, 2019)

Astusthefox said:


> I have come back for a fleeting moment to look at the state of the forums O.O I remember why I stopped coming back as much XD


This makes me think i need to look more at the forums.


----------



## perkele (Feb 15, 2019)

Astusthefox said:


> I have come back for a fleeting moment to look at the state of the forums O.O I remember why I stopped coming back as much XD



What did you remember about why you stopped coming back as much? O.O


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 15, 2019)

3.8 Earthquake today. May not seem like much, but we’re overdue for a big one and today was just filled with paranoia


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 15, 2019)

I got a new dorm with a living room and my own bedroom. I also have my own bath that I got to enjoy. Good God I haven't enjoyed a nice warm bath in years. It's only been showers. I felt like a king in that tub


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> 3.8 Earthquake today. May not seem like much, but we’re overdue for a big one and today was just filled with paranoia



Could you feel it? Glad it wasn't worse; it seems like I heard that if you have smaller ones, it relieves pressure, so that the big ones aren't as big...didn't know ya had them, there. Odd, we had one south of DC, that you could definitely feel, and did some but not too much damage. No injuries.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> Could you feel it? Glad it wasn't worse; it seems like I heard that if you have smaller ones, it relieves pressure, so that the big ones aren't as big...didn't know ya had them, there. Odd, we had one south of DC, that you could definitely feel, and did some but not too much damage. No injuries.


Yeah, woke me up early. Good to hear it may relieve some pressure, I thought it worked the opposite way.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Astus (Feb 16, 2019)

perkele said:


> What did you remember about why you stopped coming back as much? O.O


Just the overall tone of the forums really


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2019)

Astusthefox said:


> Just the overall tone of the forums really


Hmm... Could need more toys and nappy time?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 16, 2019)

Ey frens


----------



## Astus (Feb 16, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm... Could need more toys and nappy time?


Yes exactly


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Ey frens


Ey!

What's up?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 16, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Ey!
> 
> What's up?


synthu been sleepin' most of the day


----------



## Bink (Feb 16, 2019)

Word of caution: Beware of electrified boops. 
(My husky booped me in the hand with his nose and zapped me with static electricity :c)


----------



## Synthie (Feb 16, 2019)

Bink said:


> Word of caution: Beware of electrified boops.
> (My husky booped me in the hand with his nose and zapped me with static electricity :c)


doggos can do that!?!!??!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 16, 2019)

Bink said:


> Word of caution: Beware of electrified boops.
> (My husky booped me in the hand with his nose and zapped me with static electricity :c)


Level 100 Good boy.


----------



## Bink (Feb 16, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> doggos can do that!?!!??!




Apparently so x'3. I was_ very _surprised and mildly amused.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 16, 2019)

I need head scritches cuz i'm a very sad boy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I need head scritches cuz i'm a very sad boy


*scritches your head and hugs*


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *scritches your head and hugs*


*Smiles sympathetically*

Can I post my sadness here?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> *Smiles sympathetically*
> 
> Can I post my sadness here?


I don't see why not.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I just noticed my fursona looks like that one Russian Youtuber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever you say western spy :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Whatever you say western spy :V


I literally just deleted my post because I thought some butthurt furry would give me shit for thinking I was laughing at Russians. Should have left the post up. Damn


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I literally just deleted my post because I thought some butthurt furry would give me shit for thinking I was laughing at Russians. Should have left the post up. Damn


shoot i'm sorry!
I was making the joke heels up high means western spy. I didn't want to make it obvious though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> shoot i'm sorry!
> I was making the joke heels up high means western spy. I didn't want to make it obvious though.


I get the joke, which is why I regret taking it down.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 16, 2019)

Okay so everyone that knows me knows I talk about marching band and my bass clarinet alot. Let me give you some background to set why i'm so upset about the situation i'm in.

When I first moved back to alabama from a year in california, I was depressed, suicidal even. I hated myself and my step dad. My step dad would threaten me and push me against walls. And he would scream and cuss at me. One of the worst things he ever said to me wasn't any curse word, and a curse word couldn't compare. He said, "The only relationship you're going to get is going to be a guy who hits you until you can't stop screaming, because thats what you deserve." 

When I first moved back I joined band, and I got my clarinet. I practiced so hard, and I got first chair. Then, my second year, I transitioned to Bass Clarinet. I fuckin' loved that thing. The low, bass notes. The way it sounded was miraculous to me. It made my heart beat like a metronome set on 160. When my step dad would scream and yell at me, take my things away and make me cry, my bass clarinet was there with me every step of the way. I took it home every day that I could, and I practiced for hours, just listening to those deep low notes. 

Now that i've moved away from there, to my dad's becauee of the abuse from my step dad's, it is certainly different here, and there was a different bass clarinet. But I loved it nonetheless. And I loved my section. Despite all the drama. And then... this happens.

Olivia, one of the members of my section, decided to text me that they don't want me on bass clarinet, saying that the band director thinks three is too many. She said that I wasn't good enough for bass, and I was better off away from the section. This broke my fucking heart. All of my hard work was for naught. All of the times i'd practice instead of dealing with my emotions... gone. I was pissed. I punched the walls and cried my heart out. I relapsed hard on my depression. (If you don't know, I have a case of depression that is very hard for me to deal with. I also have anxiety and PTSD.) I wanted to quit. I want to quit band. Without bass I have nothing. I'm miserable figuring out that people don't like me after i've tried so hard to be somewhat good... it hurts. Alot.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2019)

Astusthefox said:


> I have come back for a fleeting moment to look at the state of the forums O.O I remember why I stopped coming back as much XD



The forums smell better without you but we still miss you.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 16, 2019)

sorry to hear that fren *nuzzles* it will be ok tho, you got frens here


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 16, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> sorry to hear that fren *nuzzles* it will be ok tho, you got frens here


*hugs back* ;^; I just wanted friends here... I don't know what made her dislike me...


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> Okay so everyone that knows me knows I talk about marching band and my bass clarinet alot. Let me give you some background to set why i'm so upset about the situation i'm in.
> 
> When I first moved back to alabama from a year in california, I was depressed, suicidal even. I hated myself and my step dad. My step dad would threaten me and push me against walls. And he would scream and cuss at me. One of the worst things he ever said to me wasn't any curse word, and a curse word couldn't compare. He said, "The only relationship you're going to get is going to be a guy who hits you until you can't stop screaming, because thats what you deserve."
> 
> ...


Well from my experience "resetting" and doing something more can be a fun and great thing. Maybe bass wasn't for you but maybe another instrument is. I was physically unfit for a violin so maybe it was a similar situation to yours.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Well from my experience "resetting" and doing something more can be a fun and great thing. Maybe bass wasn't for you but maybe another instrument is. I was physically unfit for a violin so maybe it was a similar situation to yours.


I don't have the will to play in band without my bass... it just isnt good enough for me... I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 16, 2019)

seals maek everything better <3


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I don't have the will to play in band without my bass... it just isnt good enough for me... I wouldn't be happy.


Settle down, in my experience people who fail more will get better faster than most only if they try.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 16, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> I don't have the will to play in band without my bass... it just isnt good enough for me... I wouldn't be happy.


Perhaps you could ask if you could rent out a bass? Not for the band, but for general learning I guess? My school let me rent out a camera, even when I finished photography class.

Or maybe even start a band with a friend?

I’m really sorry to hear whats going on, but feel free to dm me if you need to vent.

Same goes for anyone else. I’d love to try to help


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Can i post le meme?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Can i post le meme?


YES


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> YES








entertain me


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> entertain me


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


>


Country roads
It's a meeeee
Mar I oooooo


----------



## modfox (Feb 16, 2019)

so i say some pretty stupid an non relevant stuff on this forum and the mods still havent slapped me


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

modfox said:


> so i say some pretty stupid an non relevant stuff on this forum and the mods still havent slapped me


Your disguise works so well that they're afraid to hit you


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Astus (Feb 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The forums smell better without you but we still miss you.



Wow rude :v


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 16, 2019)

Astusthefox said:


> Wow rude :v


It’s probably @Simo ‘s fault too :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Astusthefox said:


> Wow rude :v


I told you that you needed a bath but you didn't listen...


----------



## Synthie (Feb 16, 2019)

yay nexus is here! *pounces* hi fren!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> yay nexus is here! *pounces* hi fren!


Hello Kazoo


----------



## Synthie (Feb 16, 2019)

*boop* been missin' the birbs fren


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *boop* been missin' the birbs fren


Here are more for you


----------



## Synthie (Feb 16, 2019)

its a birb wave!! XD


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


SO THEY WERE WATCHING ME!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> SO THEY WERE WATCHING ME!


Always have and always will. Everyone is watched by another person somewhere. Consider yourself lucky to be monitored by thousands of my kin.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 16, 2019)

Random Funfact : The babyshark song was actually made by a german lady ln like 2010 i think under the name "Kleiner hai"
The version we see now actually stole it from her kinda.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

I ran out of my anti depressant meds a week ago and was so busy I had to wait till the weekend to go and get them refilled. 

I had a very hard morning today and was so depressed it took everything I had to get out of my room and drive down there. The problem is that when I got there, they told me they didn't have my medication in stock, so now I have to wait till Monday to go back and get them. 

I have spent the whole afterwards lying in bed feeling horrible and I have a test on Monday I still haven't started studying for. When I run out of meds my life quickly falls apart and I become mentally unfit to take care of myself. I begged the pharmacist to provide me with some form of antidepressants to get me through the weekend but she said she couldn't do anything. I'm afraid I will once again lose my mind and hurt myself in some way without my medications, and that would ruin my college semester and all the work I put in. All of this could have been prevented if the pharmacy just filled up their stock since I called them a week ahead to tell them.

Today was shitty. Tomorrow might be much worse. 

I feel ashamed to be one of those people who's well being depends on expensive pills. My family worries about me and I have to make up stories about how I'm having an amazing time at college. In reality, my entire day has been spent on the computer talking on a forum and being a total asshole to everyone. It's raining outside and I am hungry but am too mentally sick to want to even leave my room. 

This is not the person I envisioned myself to be, and I am so disappointed in who I've become. I thought one day I would be a wildlife biologist, but if this is how I will continue to be then my future won't be in the forest with animals, but in a mental hospital taking a pound of pills everyday to keep me from trying to kill myself. I think about that every day and it never gets any less frightening.

I fucking need those meds and I hate the pharmacists so much for not filling them like I asked a week ago.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 16, 2019)

And I love you for your asshole-ness.  just saying, you are actually fun to hang with.

Guessing nowhere else can fill the bottle?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> And I love you for your asshole-ness.  just saying, you are actually fun to hang with.
> 
> Guessing nowhere else can fill the bottle?


I would have to call my doctor and ask her to order a supply to another pharmacy, but she won't be in her office until Monday, so there's not much of a difference. All I am able to do at this point is wait and not do anything stupid that could harm me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 16, 2019)

Sorry to hear it.  Monday is a holiday here.

I thought your pills kept you from acting on world domination schemes.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Always have and always will. Everyone is watched by another person somewhere. Consider yourself lucky to be monitored by thousands of my kin.


Yeah you're right... 
But let me test this. What type of dragon do I sell the most?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Yeah you're right...
> But let me test this. What type of dragon do I sell the most?


....Uhm....Feral dragons?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry to hear it.  Monday is a holiday here.
> 
> I thought your pills kept you from acting on world domination schemes.


No pill can stop me from achieving such a goal.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I ran out of my anti depressant meds a week ago and was so busy I had to wait till the weekend to go and get them refilled.
> 
> I had a very hard morning today and was so depressed it took everything I had to get out of my room and drive down there. The problem is that when I got there, they told me they didn't have my medication in stock, so now I have to wait till Monday to go back and get them.
> 
> ...


Oh shush if you were a genuine jerk i'd be very cautious around you. You're fine in my book.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> ....Uhm....Feral dragons?


Hmm i guess i'll take that. What do they look like?


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I ran out of my anti depressant meds a week ago and was so busy I had to wait till the weekend to go and get them refilled.
> 
> I had a very hard morning today and was so depressed it took everything I had to get out of my room and drive down there. The problem is that when I got there, they told me they didn't have my medication in stock, so now I have to wait till Monday to go back and get them.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. My parents left and all i've done is lay on the couch miserable.
I hope things get better gor you, Nexus.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Hmm i guess i'll take that. What do they look like?


They have wings, a tail, horns and claws. You know...dragon stuff?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> They have wings, a tail, horns and claws. You know...dragon stuff?


Body type? How big are they?


Ian The Catbee said:


> I feel the same way. My parents left and all i've done is lay on the couch miserable.
> I hope things get better gor you, Nexus.


Laying on the couch? You can watch tv, do something productive like chores or homework, or do something fun like yell in the house since no one can stop you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Body type? How big are they?


Generally fit, and big enough to swallow you whole if you're not careful!


----------



## Bink (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I ran out of my anti depressant meds a week ago and was so busy I had to wait till the weekend to go and get them refilled.
> 
> I had a very hard morning today and was so depressed it took everything I had to get out of my room and drive down there. The problem is that when I got there, they told me they didn't have my medication in stock, so now I have to wait till Monday to go back and get them.
> 
> ...


Damn, this hit close to home for me. I wanted to be a wildlife biologist for years at some point but I gave up on that dream due to idk.. lack of motivation or just cold hard reality. Depression has been taking over my life lately, if the difference between having meds or not is so night and day to you... maybe it's time I went to the doctor. I've been avoiding it, and lately I've actually been doing good... kinda. I found depression for me just saps all the will to do anything, I've been trying to get into digital art lately, but I find it hard to make myself do any daily activities I need to actually do. Hang in there. It's all any of us can do.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Generally fit, and big enough to swallow you whole if you're not careful!


-_-
They're like 5 feet and 60 pounds.. and they're known for magic...
Thanks a lot I litterally had to weigh and measure one. It sounds easy but... it really isn't.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I ran out of my anti depressant meds a week ago and was so busy I had to wait till the weekend to go and get them refilled.
> 
> I had a very hard morning today and was so depressed it took everything I had to get out of my room and drive down there. The problem is that when I got there, they told me they didn't have my medication in stock, so now I have to wait till Monday to go back and get them.
> 
> ...


I haven’t thought your mean at all! One of the coolest, nicest dragons out there  I have a couple friends and relatives that need meds too, so I know a bit of how you feel. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Laying on the couch? You can watch tv, do something productive like chores or homework, or do something fun like yell in the house since no one can stop you.


They're back and they knew I was upset so they brought me my favorite subway sandwich <3


----------



## Tyno (Feb 16, 2019)

Ian The Catbee said:


> They're back and they knew I was upset so they brought me my favorite subway sandwich <3


aww that's nice of them


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I haven’t thought your mean at all! One of the coolest, nicest dragons out there  I have a couple friends and relatives that need meds too, so I know a bit of how you feel. Hope you feel better soon!


I'll feel better on Monday for sure. I'm not at my breaking point yet at least.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> aww that's nice of them


Yes.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 16, 2019)

Greetings and Salutations. Ladies,  gentlemen, boys, girls and beautiful women all over the world.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello darkness my old friend...


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hello darkness my old friend...


Stay away from the darkness *Used a vacuum cleaner*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

Better than some things I've been told.  I was in training and went into a dark room and said that.

The concussive blast of the flashbang the guy behind me tossed continues to haunt me.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

You were in the war?


----------



## Keefur (Feb 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'll feel better on Monday for sure. I'm not at my breaking point yet at least.


I'm glad you're hanging in there.  I hope you feel better soon.  Remember, you have lots of friends here. *hugs*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> You were in the war?


Yes. And they gave me my sunny disposition, general super mental well-being, and hyper positive outlook on life to boot.

generally, though, i blame the 18-24 male demographic, public education, and their parents.

Shhh, my common sense is tingling...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 17, 2019)

What's up everyone, how's your weekend going? I'm just chilling and watching cursed chinese cartoons


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yes. And they gave me my sunny disposition, general super mental well-being, and hyper positive outlook on life to boot.
> 
> generally, though, i blame the 18-24 male demographic, public education, and their parents.
> 
> Shhh, my common sense is tingling...


Interesting


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2019)

I saw 2 butterflies and a bumblebee today. It's February!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

Mind...blown...


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

Anyway how is everybody's day in existence?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

I woke up alive so it's starting out fairly ok


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

It's the simple things.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's the simple things.


Understandable


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 17, 2019)

@23R0 please don't do anything stupid, i just want you to be ok, the way you're acting is worrying me, i just don't want you to do anything dumb.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 17, 2019)

@Infrarednexus hey fren, heard you not feelin good so I got you some birb to enjoy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I'm glad you're hanging in there.  I hope you feel better soon.  Remember, you have lots of friends here. *hugs*


I honestly don't have that many friends. Most of the people on these forums don't like me, some very much hate me. If you think I'm exaggerating, just ask people and hear what they have to say about me. 

I'm thinking of leaving this place because of it. I'm tired of pretending to be happy and positive. Truth is I have never felt so alone and disgusted at myself. I don't have many friends in real life either. These forums have been the only way I have been socializing, and it hasn't been pleasant. I've wasted so much time here and threw away many opportunities offered to me because of it.

I need to contact my parents, or a councilor, or any form of help, because at this point I have wasted so much of my life and feel so sick that I am tempted to not go another week putting up with myself.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 17, 2019)

im really sorry to hear that bud..   is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

youre a good guy nexus.  Meds almost there.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 17, 2019)

My favorite way to eat a Hostess Cupcake:

1. Peel off the semi-hard frosting on top, tear it up into smaller pieces, and nibble on it, until it's all completely gone.

2. Break open the cake itself, and eat the cream inside.. scooping it out with a finger, my tongue, or both... (depending on my mood).

3. Eat the (now hollowed out) cakes.. each half at a time.

4. Swig down a small cup of milk afterwards.

Mmmmmm....


----------



## TR273 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey Nexus sorry to hear you're going through a rough patch at the moment. I like you, you've never been anything other than kind to me when we have interacted. Sending you a hug and my sincere hope that things get better for you.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

Must...get head... out of gutter.

Lol, this is me we’re talking about.  I don’t think that ever truly happens.

Help me, Nexus, you’re my only hope.  Or Bella.  Or anyone.  Stupid caracal DNA.  I blame it for my problems lol.  Dad’s side, of course.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 17, 2019)

Wut?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Feb 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I honestly don't have that many friends. Most of the people on these forums don't like me, some very much hate me. If you think I'm exaggerating, just ask people and hear what they have to say about me.
> 
> I'm thinking of leaving this place because of it. I'm tired of pretending to be happy and positive. Truth is I have never felt so alone and disgusted at myself. I don't have many friends in real life either. These forums have been the only way I have been socializing, and it hasn't been pleasant. I've wasted so much time here and threw away many opportunities offered to me because of it.
> 
> I need to contact my parents, or a councilor, or any form of help, because at this point I have wasted so much of my life and feel so sick that I am tempted to not go another week putting up with myself.


Well you can't please everyone. No one can.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 17, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Wut?


The cupcake eating instructions.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I honestly don't have that many friends. Most of the people on these forums don't like me, some very much hate me. If you think I'm exaggerating, just ask people and hear what they have to say about me.
> 
> I'm thinking of leaving this place because of it. I'm tired of pretending to be happy and positive. Truth is I have never felt so alone and disgusted at myself. I don't have many friends in real life either. These forums have been the only way I have been socializing, and it hasn't been pleasant. I've wasted so much time here and threw away many opportunities offered to me because of it.
> 
> I need to contact my parents, or a councilor, or any form of help, because at this point I have wasted so much of my life and feel so sick that I am tempted to not go another week putting up with myself.


Silly derg is silly.

Yes, you have people who don't like you, the same way you have people who _*do*_ like you, however the ratios on them is very often 10 to 1 like/dislike. This is a fact of life, and one you need to learn to deal with, one way or another. If you don't like socializing on here you can always talk to people on Discord or other places. The worst thing you can do is think about it that much more. Properly preoccupy yourself with something else, preferably with something you enjoy. Though if you feel you truly need help, seek it out whenever you have the opportunity.

The only thing I see right now is a derg who is a little lost, and is in need of finding his center. You have more friends than you realize, Nexxy, although some may be rather quiet about it. I for one will stand by your side in all of this and offer someone to talk with if need be.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 18, 2019)

@Infrarednexus *hugs*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

Nexus get the meds yet?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Nexus get the meds yet?


They should have them ready to be picked up by 5 pm so not too long a wait for me.


NuclearSlayer52 said:


> @Infrarednexus *hugs*


*hugs back*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> They should have them ready to be picked up by 5 pm so not too long a wait for me.



Sweetness!  Hope you get to feeling better soon.  it's got to have been a long weekend.  

If it helps you laugh, I just got 6 followers, and some crazy pm for an NSFW pic of me in my gallery.  apparently I am now a milf for someone.  Yay, I have a stalker... said no one enthusiastically ever...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2019)

I got called an OILF a few days ago, an acronym I don't think I'd ever heard before!


----------



## TR273 (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> They should have them ready to be picked up by 5 pm so not too long a wait for me.


Good to hear.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 18, 2019)

hey @Infrarednexus glad your getting meds soon *cuddles*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Silly derg is silly.
> 
> Yes, you have people who don't like you, the same way you have people who _*do*_ like you, however the ratios on them is very often 10 to 1 like/dislike. This is a fact of life, and one you need to learn to deal with, one way or another. If you don't like socializing on here you can always talk to people on Discord or other places. The worst thing you can do is think about it that much more. Properly preoccupy yourself with something else, preferably with something you enjoy. Though if you feel you truly need help, seek it out whenever you have the opportunity.
> 
> The only thing I see right now is a derg who is a little lost, and is in need of finding his center. You have more friends than you realize, Nexxy, although some may be rather quiet about it. I for one will stand by your side in all of this and offer someone to talk with if need be.



This really helped me understand things better. I will certainly be more positive in all of this for you guys. Things will get better for me soon and I promise to keep my chin up and stay strong in all of this.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I honestly don't have that many friends. Most of the people on these forums don't like me, some very much hate me. If you think I'm exaggerating, just ask people and hear what they have to say about me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

I rotate for variety as I'm an equal opportunity offender.  I even offend and troll myself.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I rotate for variety as I'm an equal opportunity offender.  I even offend and troll myself.


Like misplacing the keys on purpose?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 54957


Some Moron likes me for sure. He sends me cursed images on Discord every week to cheer me up. Only a true friend would do that <3

He still thinks I plan to take over the world though, but that's just his robophobia talking :V


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Some Moron likes me for sure. He sends me cursed images on Discord every week to cheer me up. Only a true friend would do that <3
> 
> He still thinks I plan to take over the world though, but that's just his robophobia talking :V


Hold up. He sends those to you too? Thought It was just me :V


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)

or not attempting to stop grabby hands from getting the pink back massager or purple hand massager.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hold up. He sends those to you too? Thought It was just me :V


He sends them to Ginza too


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He sends them to Ginza too


All of us should spam him back at the same time :v


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> All of us should spam him back at the same time :v


With cringy furry memes >:3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> With cringy furry memes >:3


He won’t be able to deny then! >:3


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Some Moron likes me for sure. He sends me cursed images on Discord every week to cheer me up. Only a true friend would do that <3
> 
> He still thinks I plan to take over the world though, but that's just his robophobia talking :V


True friends send cursed images to one another? I better start sending people some then. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> True friends send cursed images to one another? I better start sending people some then. :V


Thanks to @Some Moron I now know the difference between "your" and "you're"

I was a stubborn student of his >w>


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thanks to @Some Moron I now know the difference between "your" and "you're"
> 
> I was a stubborn student of his >w>


Their, there and they're too, I hope? :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Their, there and they're too, I hope? :V


Absolutely.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I got called an OILF a few days ago, an acronym I don't think I'd ever heard before!


OILF

Otter 
I'd 
Like to
Feel happy with in a totally wholesome and SFW manner


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 54957


I only reason why I like him becuase he's a robot and once he puts his guard down around me I can install a toaster in him :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thanks to @Some Moron I now know the difference between "your" and "you're"
> 
> I was a stubborn student of his >w>


But do you know why kids love the taste of Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> But do you know why kids love the taste of Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


There's cinnamon sugar swirls in every bite. Duh


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Fruit loops was better imo :v


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> There's cinnamon sugar swirls in every bite. Duh


As a kid I can say that isn't right
It's actually because it helps us preform the magic needed to make all these snow days that are happening.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I only reason why I like him becuase he's a robot and once he puts his guard down around me I can install a toaster in him :V



Why not just install a whole kitchen in my while you're at it >:V


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Why not just install a whole kitchen in my while you're at it >:V


Whoa Nexus settle down! A cute looking dragon like you couldn't handle a whole kitchen! :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Why not just install a whole kitchen in my while you're at it >:V


Is that an invitation?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Is that an invitation?


OwO

Forget I said anything


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> OwO
> 
> Forget I said anything





Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Is that an invitation?


I need a tool box


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I need a tool box


Stranger danger!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Stranger danger!


Uwu you know me i'm Tyno
now where do you want the dishwasher?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I need a tool box


This is why we fear a robot revolution


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> This is why we fear a robot revolution


don't worry i won't break him!
I'm just going to improve him


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Uwu you know me i'm Tyno
> now where do you want the dishwasher?


As far away from me as possible!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> As far away from me as possible!


*gets extention cords*
Great idea!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 18, 2019)

ey frens!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *gets extention cords*
> Great idea!


RRREEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> don't worry i won't break him!
> I'm just going to improve him


*sigh*
At least put a tv in there? :V


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens!!


b friend


Infrarednexus said:


> RRREEEEEEEE!!!


What?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> *sigh*
> At least put a tv in there? :V


Idk about that... I don't want nexus to be a teletubby and scare the children.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> *sigh*Reply
> At least put a tv in there? :V


Don't side with him! >:0


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Idk about that... I don't want nexus to be a teletubby and scare the children.


Popcorn machine?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't side with him! >:0


What’s in it for me if I don’t? :V


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Popcorn machine?


Get me the parts and i'll do it.


Infrarednexus said:


> Don't side with him! >:0


Why not?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


You cannot hide!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> OILF
> 
> Otter
> I'd
> ...



Yeah, got to be that! I can't think what else it could be.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 18, 2019)

been missin' you floofers <3


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Hmm
*looks for more kitchen appliances to install into Nexus*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 18, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Yeah, got to be that! I can't think what else it could be.


Just feel happy in a totally wholesome and SFW manner already!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Hmm
> *looks for more kitchen appliances to install into Nexus*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


what? I did nothing.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 18, 2019)

just gonna put dis here....


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> just gonna put dis here....


aww


----------



## Synthie (Feb 18, 2019)

H a t t - b Oy e   has hat


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Yeah, got to be that! I can't think what else it could be.


A very poor spelling of olive?


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> teletubby








totally didnt post this before


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> totally didnt post this before


haha yes


----------



## Synthie (Feb 18, 2019)

that picture genuinely scares me


----------



## Some Moron (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> All of us should spam him back at the same time :v


I approve this message.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> I approve this message.


Would this make you uber furry?


----------



## Some Moron (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Would this make you uber furry?


I'm already furry enough, cut me some slack. :V


----------



## Some Moron (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hold up. He sends those to you too? Thought It was just me :V


All favourites are included in mass harassment. :V


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> I'm already furry enough, cut me some slack. :V


no 
now UwU


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> All favourites are included in mass harassment. :V


Awwww. That's sweet of you.


----------



## Some Moron (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Awwww. That's sweet of you.


This reminds me, you need more cursed content in your life.
 
Disturbed yet? :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> This reminds me, you need more cursed content in your life.
> View attachment 54989
> Disturbed yet? :V


How can I not be? >w>


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 18, 2019)

Greetings


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 54991


haha yes


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Absolutely.


Good, otherwise I'd have to send The Oatmeal after you. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Good, otherwise I'd have to send The Oatmeal after you. :V


The...Oatmeal?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Good, otherwise I'd have to send The Oatmeal after you. :V


Oh no not the Oatmeal!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2019)

A thesis on Flat Earthers' beliefs, and the role that social media sites like Youtube have played in reviving them, was just published:
ttu-ir.tdl.org: Conspiracy Theorizing and Religious Motivated Reasoning: Why the Earth ‘Must’ Be Flat

It's interesting reading, especially because it is a reminder that people who perceive themselves as more logical can actually be _more _prone to be tricked into believing conspiracies. 
The literature review also mentions other studies that show if people hold very strong views, then receiving scientific education can actually make them more likely to reject scientists' conclusions. 
Something that's becoming very familiar is that interviews revealed that the interviewees preferred to be informed by Youtube Videos because they didn't trust 'Mainstream Media'. 

I think it's a useful read for all of us, so that we can check whether we recognise these behaviours in ourselves, and do something about it. 

So yeah, give it a skim.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oh no not the Oatmeal!


Is that code for hired assassins?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> The...Oatmeal?





Detective Tyno said:


> Oh no not the Oatmeal!


Yes, The Oatmeal. :3

Wait, his site is down. God damn it. Was gonna link you the misspelled words thing. It's amazeballs.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Is that code for hired assassins?


The big hmm


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Feb 18, 2019)

**infiltrates*
OWO*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

can i get hug from someone im in hot water rn irl


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> **infiltrates*
> OWO*


infiltrates what?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> can i get hug from someone im in hot water rn irl


I would... but you verwy scawy


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> can i get hug from someone im in hot water rn irl


*hugs*



Detective Tyno said:


> infiltrates what?


The chat : p


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I would... but you verwy scawy


oof


A.random.foxxo said:


> *hugs*


thx ya boi wants to go get in a big box and cry


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> thx ya boi wants to go get in a big box and cry


Y?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> oof
> 
> thx ya boi wants to go get in a big box and cry


Oh you ok?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> Y?


family issues to say the least


Detective Tyno said:


> Oh you ok?


no. ya boi in deep shit


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> can i get hug from someone im in hot water rn irl


*Hugs*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Hugs*


thx


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> family issues to say the least


*tight hugs*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> family issues to say the least
> 
> no. ya boi in deep shit


Oh welp
*hugs*
I will make an exception then.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oh welp
> *hugs*
> I will make an exception then.





A.random.foxxo said:


> *tight hugs*


*breaks down on shoulders*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *breaks down on shoulders*


You wanna talk in pms about this? I don't think there is a venting chat here.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *breaks down on shoulders*


*hugs tightly, but comfortingly, gently petting your head*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> You wanna talk in pms about this? I don't think there is a venting chat here.


nah. just know i wont be on as much. thx for the hugs *sniffles*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> *hugs tightly, but comfortingly, gently petting your head*


*gradually stops crying and relaxes*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> nah. just know i wont be on as much. thx for the hugs *sniffles*


Hmm alright. Good luck with your problem


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

_clears throat awkwardly _Man, that weather.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> _clears throat awkwardly _Man, that weather.


Yeah it's really cold


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Feb 18, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *gradually stops crying and relaxes*


*i keep patting your head gently and comfotingly hugging*
Itll be alright wolfo


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

I found a picture of @CrookedCroc casting as the character in Ghost Rider


----------



## Keefur (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I honestly don't have that many friends. Most of the people on these forums don't like me, some very much hate me. If you think I'm exaggerating, just ask people and hear what they have to say about me.
> 
> I'm thinking of leaving this place because of it. I'm tired of pretending to be happy and positive. Truth is I have never felt so alone and disgusted at myself. I don't have many friends in real life either. These forums have been the only way I have been socializing, and it hasn't been pleasant. I've wasted so much time here and threw away many opportunities offered to me because of it.
> 
> I need to contact my parents, or a councilor, or any form of help, because at this point I have wasted so much of my life and feel so sick that I am tempted to not go another week putting up with myself.


I don't listen to what others say about people.  I try to judge people by their own merit.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found a picture of @CrookedCroc casting as the character in Ghost Rider


Ik its almost stereotypical for me to notice, but those eyes look like headlights :v


----------



## Keefur (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Ik its almost stereotypical for me to notice, but those eyes look like headlights :v


Are you transfixed with fear, deer?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Are you transfixed with fear, deer?


probably just lights.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Are you transfixed with fear, deer?


Nah, puts me in a sort of trance
OwO


----------



## Bink (Feb 18, 2019)

Playing Undertale atm! Never been so engrossed in an 8-bit game in well over a decade. I didn’t even realize it was considered furry related til I googled more about it... strange how fate led me to it, here I was thinking I was just buying it because it had good reviews, was on sale, and because I’m trying new styles of games.
That said I did play Night in the Woods because it screams furry. I don’t regret  it though, awesome game. (Gregg rules ok)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Nah, puts me in a sort of trance
> OwO


By trance do you mean dancing music?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> By trance do you mean dancing music?


I don't think deer arms bend like that...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I don't think deer arms bend like that...


They do if you hit them with your car hard enough. They are flexible under conditions.


----------



## Bink (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> By trance do you mean dancing music?


I don’t often remember my dreams upon waking... thank god cuz this surely will give me nightmares x3


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> They do if you hit them with your car hard enough. They are flexible under conditions.


You seem to have violent thoughts...
Maybe if you were diverting some of that negative energy to something productive like I dunno a dishwasher you wouldn't have this problem. I mean that litterally *hands you the cord for the dishwasher*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 18, 2019)

-currently using Nexus to charge my phone-


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> -currently using Nexus to charge my phone-


This has improved my day just seeing that.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> -currently using Nexus to charge my phone-


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Why do you only have 1 plug?!? It's like you're not made for primarily being an energy source!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Why do you only have 1 plug?!? It's like you're not made for primarily being an energy source!


That's because I'm not a gosh darn smart fridge....wait...I shouldn't have any "plugs" for charging things.



@Slytherin Umbreon EXPLAIN!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's because I'm not a gosh darn smart fridge....wait...I shouldn't have any "plugs"
> 
> 
> 
> @Slytherin Umbreon EXPLAIN!


But look it's right in your back!
Also yes you aren't a smart fridge you just can have one plugged into you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> But look it's right in your back!
> Also yes you aren't a smart fridge you just can have one plugged into you.


No plugs!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> No plugs!


Not even a Google Home?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

I found an alternative


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's because I'm not a gosh darn smart fridge....wait...I shouldn't have any "plugs" for charging things.
> 
> 
> 
> @Slytherin Umbreon EXPLAIN!


We make things.
Where do you think all those present come from, ingrate?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I found an alternative


Tempting but... It's very small and probably won't work as effective as a robo dragon


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> We make things.
> Where do you think all those present come from, ingrate?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Don’t cry! It will ruin the electrical circuit!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Don’t cry! It will ruin the electrical circuit!


I'm pretty sure I've already told you I'm waterproof...


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm pretty sure I've already told you I'm waterproof...


Omg wonderful!
I always wanted to use a minifridge in a body of water.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found a picture of @CrookedCroc casting as the character in Ghost Rider



I really like this picture, it has some meme potential


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Whenever you're depressed, remember you'll always have friends to bully you~<3
Friends are Assholes.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 19, 2019)

Today was a very productive day! ^.=.^


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 19, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> We make things.
> Where do you think all those present come from, ingrate?



The absolute madlad


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2019)

It feels so weird staying at a b&b but I've never done that before. You meet all these different people in someone's house and it feels so wrong on so many levels but you often get some good conversations going.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh, and most are foreigners, soooooooooo many foreigners. One of them is called Coco, and now I feel like chocolate.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 19, 2019)

good morning frendos!


----------



## Keefur (Feb 19, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> good morning frendos!



It's the wee hours of the morning here.  I'm getting ready to get some sleep. lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2019)

"I'm not gonna cry. I'm not gonna cry. I'm not gonna cry. I'm not gonna cry. I'm crying.."


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm pretty sure I've already told you I'm waterproof...


Waterproof, but not e-hugproof. 

*hugs* 

Gotchu! =w=


----------



## VileTypos (Feb 19, 2019)

oof


----------



## Synthie (Feb 19, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> oof


what is it citizen? if you have to travel, by the nine divines stay on the roads,  its the daedara you see


----------



## Tyno (Feb 19, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> what is it citizen? if you have to travel, by the nine divines stay on the roads,  its the daedara you see


I use to be an adventurer like you until I got
*gets another arrow to the knee*
REEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Synthie (Feb 19, 2019)

*boops @Detective Tyno* X3


----------



## Tyno (Feb 19, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *boops @Detective Tyno* X3


*cries in manokit*


----------



## Synthie (Feb 19, 2019)

why cry fren?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 19, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> why cry fren?


I have an arrow to the knee REEEEEEEE


----------



## Synthie (Feb 19, 2019)

oh yeah... forgot about that fren


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 19, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I have an arrow to the knee REEEEEEEE


Need some help getting it out?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Need some help getting it out?


No this is minecraft it's fine


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 19, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> No this is minecraft it's fine


they should allow you to pick them up if theyre not infinity arrows if theyre stabbed in you 




Infrarednexus said:


> I'm pretty sure I've already told you I'm waterproof...


what would the crush depth be? 



Infrarednexus said:


> No plugs!


also i have a screwdriver (a 4ish inch + shaped ended one) beside me cause reasons (i dont actually remember why, its just beside my screens remote)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 19, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> what would the crush depth be?


Not sure honestly.

Don't plan on finding out. >w>


----------



## Bink (Feb 19, 2019)

It’s funny how it seemingly takes nothing to drop me into a low state... but then some small moment/comfort occurs or something random/absurd can make me laugh and wonder why I let myself be so miserable in the first place. Emotions are weird. Life is weird. Everything is just weird! I kinda love it. Weird is good.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2019)

I wouldn't call myself a racist by any stretch but the one thing I really hate about foreigners is how they take up all the available accommodation and it's a pain in the ass! I'm trying to explore my own country and having to find some place to stay every night is driving me fucking mental! Can't get anything worthwhile done.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2019)

Or maybe I should blame my own country for not having enough accommodation. :/


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2019)

Yay! We get a snow day! The university will be closed Weds, due to some messy/snowy weather. It sure doesn't take much, this far south, to close things down; one thing that anyone from Michigan goes through is the reaction to snow here: people stockpile groceries, milk and toilet paper as if the next was had begun...it's funny to watch. Well, hopefully it takes a while to melt off, the sledding hill I like is very close now, so I may head over. But not a lot of snow at all this winter; maybe we'll catch a good storm, in March, I'm hoping. (When a blizzard hits and we get 4 or 5 feet....not that's when it's fun in the city!)


----------



## Keefur (Feb 20, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yay! We get a snow day! The university will be closed Weds, due to some messy/snowy weather. It sure doesn't take much, this far south, to close things down; one thing that anyone from Michigan goes through is the reaction to snow here: people stockpile groceries, milk and toilet paper as if the next was had begun...it's funny to watch. Well, hopefully it takes a while to melt off, the sledding hill I like is very close now, so I may head over. But not a lot of snow at all this winter; maybe we'll catch a good storm, in March, I'm hoping. (When a blizzard hits and we get 4 or 5 feet....not that's when it's fun in the city!)


My friend, Draconis, shares the house with me and is originally from Florida.  I told him that when it snows in Memphis, everyone beforehand rushes out to buy milk and bread.  he didn't believe me.  Well, when snow was forcast, the weatherman said, "Snow is coming... better go out and buy your milk and bread."  Draconis could believe that people actually do that. lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 20, 2019)

Keefur said:


> My friend, Draconis, shares the house with me and is originally from Florida.  I told him that when it snows in Memphis, everyone beforehand rushes out to buy milk and bread.  he didn't believe me.  Well, when snow was forcast, the weatherman said, "Snow is coming... better go out and buy your milk and bread."  Draconis could believe that people actually do that. lol



That's odd, considering we get a hurricane every year on average and we all go rushing out to clean store shelves and fill gas tanks. Maybe he just doubts the power of snowstorms and extreme cold.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 20, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yay! We get a snow day! The university will be closed Weds, due to some messy/snowy weather. It sure doesn't take much, this far south, to close things down; one thing that anyone from Michigan goes through is the reaction to snow here: people stockpile groceries, milk and toilet paper as if the next was had begun...it's funny to watch. Well, hopefully it takes a while to melt off, the sledding hill I like is very close now, so I may head over. But not a lot of snow at all this winter; maybe we'll catch a good storm, in March, I'm hoping. (When a blizzard hits and we get 4 or 5 feet....not that's when it's fun in the city!)



Even here in New England where they start plowing like before it even snows people do the same thing, its hilarious


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 20, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yay! We get a snow day! The university will be closed Weds, due to some messy/snowy weather. It sure doesn't take much, this far south, to close things down; one thing that anyone from Michigan goes through is the reaction to snow here: people stockpile groceries, milk and toilet paper as if the next was had begun...it's funny to watch. Well, hopefully it takes a while to melt off, the sledding hill I like is very close now, so I may head over. But not a lot of snow at all this winter; maybe we'll catch a good storm, in March, I'm hoping. (When a blizzard hits and we get 4 or 5 feet....not that's when it's fun in the city!)


i love how yall yankees get the snow while the south is getting a FUCKING FOOT of rain


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2019)

I swear if this bed gives me nerve damage the owner is getting my medical bills. The ground might actually be comfier,


----------



## Tyno (Feb 20, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> i love how yall yankees get the snow while the south is getting a FUCKING FOOT of rain


*laughs in Michigander*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *laughs in Michigander*


*looks smug* hmph (fr tho my city is under flood warning all the creeks are rising lol) help...


----------



## Tyno (Feb 20, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *looks smug* hmph (fr tho my city is under flood warning all the creeks are rising lol) help...


Water?!?
YES!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Water?!?
> YES!


I just want snow........


----------



## Tyno (Feb 20, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> I just want snow........


Be happy you're a southerner we have freezing rain.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 20, 2019)

eyo frendos!


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 20, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> I just want snow........



Take all of mine please please Im going to key west and never coming back


----------



## Synthie (Feb 20, 2019)

wan some boops frens?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 20, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> wan some boops frens?


Boop at your own risk


----------



## Synthie (Feb 20, 2019)

*S P O O K*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 20, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *S P O O K*


Just sayin *baps*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2019)

The more I explore my country the more I come to realize just how beautiful it truly is and pictures don't do it justice. No wonder tourists come here...


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 21, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yay! We get a snow day!


I'm tired of every day here being a snow day. I need foooood!
And delivery is impossible.

I miss being young and having school or college so snow could be a good thing.

Everyone else can have my snow and ice. All one foot or so of it and the 5-7 inches of icy rain!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 21, 2019)

Was browsing youtube, and aparently Jasonafex (didnt know him or his videos, but apparently he is decently known) is leaving the fandom, and made his own “furries are toxic/I quit” video. Has this usually happened, and I just wasn’t paying much attention before, or is there some sort of odd spike of these “fUrRiEs aRe HoRrIblE” videos?


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 21, 2019)

Hah, I saw that on twitter. People who take the time to make a big deal of leaving are usually the super drama ones and want everyone to be "oh dont leave, blah blah" its stupid and every group has them.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 21, 2019)

I feel like the fandom just got a little bit less toxic with him out of it, TBH...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 21, 2019)

I just hope it won’t be as big of a deal as the kothorix one. We had 4-5ish? Threads either on the matter or derailed to it, so I’m a bit annoyed with it XD. If you surround yourself with bad people, what do you expect? The community is pretty decent if you yourself
aren’t a dick.


Massan Otter said:


> I feel like the fandom just got a little bit less toxic with him out of it, TBH...


Good riddance then?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

hey ho frendos!!


----------



## Bink (Feb 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey ho frendos!!


Hello! :3
Btw I tried a few times to use that flash character creator you linked a while back. Could not figure it out, I just kept messing it up. I’m not good at doing things lol


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 21, 2019)

Rest in peace my (computer) mouse.
It died and now I must get a new one.

(I blame one of the cats, tbh.)
Oh well, good excuse to get a Corsair mouse to fit the keyboard and headset.



TacomaTheDeer said:


> Was browsing youtube, and aparently Jasonafex (didnt know him or his videos, but apparently he is decently known) is leaving the fandom, and made his own “furries are toxic/I quit” video. Has this usually happened, and I just wasn’t paying much attention before, or is there some sort of odd spike of these “fUrRiEs aRe HoRrIblE” videos?


Hmm, I didn't expect him to do that, or at least not so early into the year. I'll watch it and see what's up.
And yes, there is a somewhat odd spike of them, I guess discord controversy did hit hard.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2019)

@Smexy Likeok4™ Irony of a Cat killing your mouse?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 21, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Smexy Likeok4™ Irony of a Cat killing your mouse?


I'll release the good boy on them. Not really, the Labrador would just play with them like he usually does.

I don't think they entirely killed it, but I don't think they helped neither, I knew they get in my room on occassion and that I don't think I taught them not to bite wires so... I can only assume so.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 21, 2019)

My roommate knocked on my door to give me a banana and strawberry smoothie. It was delicious.

I didn't ask for it. He just made it for me to be nice. It really made my day.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

awww that's sweet fren ^_^


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hello! :3
> Btw I tried a few times to use that flash character creator you linked a while back. Could not figure it out, I just kept messing it up. I’m not good at doing things lol


keep at it fren, im sure youll get the hang of it!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

howdy


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> Boop at your own risk


*doing a hide and spook*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *doing a hide and spook*


i see everything mate... *looks at u thru a wall*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 21, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> howdy


Meowdy


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Meowdy


...

Nexxy, we need to talk. 

WHERE ARE THE PARROTS?? D:





Also..

YARR! PEANUTS OFF THE PORT BOUGH!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 21, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ...
> 
> Nexxy, we need to talk.
> 
> ...


Here's a parrot for you


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

do you mean bow fren XP


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> do you mean bow fren XP


*baps* ha, gottem


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

@Yakamaru hey fren, just noticed ur a synthwave wolfo.. you like synth music? coz I love it!!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *baps* ha, gottem


eek!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Here's a parrot for you


....

*steals* :V



Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> @Yakamaru hey fren, just noticed ur a synthwave wolfo.. you like synth music? coz I love it!!


Yup. All the Synthwave. Often listen to the Prime Thanatos 24/7 livestream on Youtube. LOOOOOTS of good music, man.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> eek!


be spooked mate *baps again*


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

*attempting to be ambivalent* 


Dat Wolf said:


> be spooked mate *baps again*


pls no fren, me am good boy! no baps plz!



Yakamaru said:


> ....
> 
> *steals* :V
> 
> ...


that's awesome!! I actually make synth music! I can send you some if you like?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Feb 21, 2019)

i actually looked up owo uwu owo on translate. oof


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> that's awesome!! I actually make synth music! I can send you some if you like?


Sure.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 21, 2019)

@Infrarednexus I found the perfect theme song for you


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> @Infrarednexus I found the perfect theme song for you


Croc. I love you sooooo much right now. REDLINE is such a good movie! 

Also, this be my favorite track from that movie if you're interested:


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> do you mean bow fren XP


Ok, my mind did a derp. Port bow, yes.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 21, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Croc. I love you sooooo much right now. REDLINE is such a good movie!
> 
> Also, this be my favorite track from that movie if you're interested:



Good taste, Yellow Line is by far the best song in the whole Redline OST, it was a good decision to use it for the first scene in the movie


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

mail.google.com: Gmail here is the link to my demo song "Introverted"


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Good taste, Yellow Line is by far the best song in the whole Redline OST, it was a good decision to use it for the first scene in the movie


Oh yes, definitely. It fit perfectly for setting up the rest of the movie, too, and what to expect. REDLINE's "Yellow Line" isn't the only really good soundtrack out there either by far. "I talk to the rain" from the Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle is damn good too.







Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> mail.google.com: Gmail here is the link to my demo song "Introverted"


Hmm.. Doesn't seem to work. Might want to check it, mate.

Have you considered Bandcamp or something along those lines?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 21, 2019)

im in a band fren ^_^


----------



## Bink (Feb 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> keep at it fren, im sure youll get the hang of it!


Thanks for the encouragement, I did a little experimenting with it after work and I think I've figured it out! (wasn't even that difficult, idk why I had trouble before)
 Ima play around with it more later, I've saved what I made so far, but got other stoofs to do, so sadly can't finish it yet!


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 21, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i actually looked up owo uwu owo on translate. oof



igbo to english


----------



## Synthie (Feb 22, 2019)

hi frens!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 22, 2019)

leaving for Basic either tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> leaving for Basic either tomorrow or Sunday


Let me see your war face!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> leaving for Basic either tomorrow or Sunday


What's Basic? A town or something?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 22, 2019)

he means basic training, for the army


----------



## Synthie (Feb 22, 2019)

synthu wan snuggles plz


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Let me see your war face!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 22, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu wan snuggles plz


-gives you a teddy bear named Snuggles-




Merry Christmas, Dear (Y)


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> -gives you a teddy bear named Snuggles-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B-but it's febuary


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> B-but it's febuary


Don’t ask him, we tried. :v


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Don’t ask him, we tried. *:v*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 22, 2019)

Oof.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> O*o*f.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> ...


?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> ?


:3
Shush


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :3
> Shush


:s


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 22, 2019)

banned for spam


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> banned for spam


spam is delicious take that back


----------



## Synthie (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> -gives you a teddy bear named Snuggles-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww thamks fren <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> he means basic training, for the army


Please be for the Air Force


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Nm.  For the Army.  So yeah, have fun with that


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Nm.  For the Army.  So yeah, have fun with that


I'm keeping both of my left feet on the ground :x


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I'm keeping *both of my left feet* on the ground :x


Aren't you anthro?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Aren't you anthro?


both of my left hooves.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> both of my left hooves.


Ah ok


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

@Detective Tyno Instead of a dishwasher, I choose to be a laundry machine. It's much more fun for me


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Detective Tyno Instead of a dishwasher, I choose to be a laundry machine. It's much more fun for me


Hmm on one hand you probably won't try to eat me anymore which is good but then again you aren't a kitchen which is bad... this is hard.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Hmm on one hand you probably won't try to eat me anymore which is good but then again you aren't a kitchen which is bad... this is hard.


It's my passion. Let me live my own life!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's my passion. Let me live my own life!


but you need to be full kitchen


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> but you need to be full kitchen


Tide pods work for laundry too you know.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Tide pods work for laundry too you know.


Oh no...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oh no...


Oh yeah! : D


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh yeah! : D


Don't you dare!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Don't you dare!


In you go!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oh no...





Infrarednexus said:


> In you go!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> In you go!


I try to be nice to a dragon and this is what I get?!?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


>


*sends nexus to jail*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I try to be nice to a dragon and this is what I get?!?


I am being nice to you. I'm cleaning you up for free. Would you like to be put in the dryer too?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I am being nice to you. I'm cleaning you up for free. Would you like to be put in the dryer too?


you're eating me like a snake is what you're doing!
Also yes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> you're eating me like a snake is what you're doing!
> Also yes.


*Dry's you off too so you look poofy and fat* <3


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Dry's you off too so you look poofy and fat* <3


Uhh


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Uhh


Now you look funny XD


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Now you look funny XD


Umm it's not that I only have long fur on my neck so...
I'm gonna eat some of your parrots as revenge.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Umm it's not that I only have long fur on my neck so...
> I'm gonna eat some of your parrots as revenge.


What's that? You want another rinse cycle?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> What's that? You want another rinse cycle?


No I don't. Go clean some clothes!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> No I don't. Go clean some clothes!


Give me a small chunk of your tail for soap please :3


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Give me a small chunk of your tail for soap please :3


Ok That's too far don't.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Ok That's too far don't.


Pretty please?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Pretty please?


No!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> No!


*Takes a small chunk anyway and runs off*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Takes a small chunk anyway and runs off*


*screams in agonizing pain*
Why?!?
*pulls out reverse card*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *screams in agonizing pain*
> Why?!?


Don't worry it'll grow back


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> **pulls out reverse card**


Also gtg


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *pulls out reverse card*


RREEEEEEEEE


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> RREEEEEEEEE


Shoot... uhh let's try to fix you... you're a robot right?
How do I do this?
A welder? With skrews?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Shoot... uhh let's try to fix you... you're a robot right?
> How do I do this?
> A welder? With skrews?


The nanobots in my system will reattach the tail if you just give it to me


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> The nanobots in my system will reattach the tail if you just give it to me


yeah sure.
*hands over tail*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> yeah sure.
> *hands over tail*


*Reattaches it*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Reattaches it*


So uhh...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> So uhh...


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


sorry?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> sorry?


Apology accepted?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Apology accepted?


good?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Omg. What we need now is 1.21 jiggawatts, a magnet, and an arc welder!  Kitty!  Oh yeah, robot playtime!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> good?


UwU?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Someone get Nexus a jackhammer attachment!  Woot!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Omg. What we need now is 1.21 jiggawatts, a magnet, and an arc welder!  Kitty!  Oh yeah, robot playtime!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Someone get Nexus a jackhammer attachment!  Woot!


I agree with this 100%


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

There's room for two of you in the washing machine


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> There's room for two of you in the washing machine


uhh
I think we need a mute button too while we're at it...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> uhh
> I think we need a mute button too while we're at it...


*Opens up washing machine door* 

Get in!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Opens up washing machine door*
> 
> Get in!


I don't want to.
Get away from me!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Detachable tail is good at the womens night club. And when that hammer hits 88 repetitions a second... oh yeah.  Shawty got ot going on


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Wait in a washing machine?  With a guy?  Me?!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Detachable tail is good at the womens night club. And when that hammer hits 88 repetitions a second... oh yeah.  Shawty got ot going on


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wait in a washing machine?  With a guy?  Me?!


Yep


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

After last weekend, just thought you needed a good laugh


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> After last weekend, just thought you needed a good laugh


Awwwww


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok.  Make room.  Dont keep hand to yourself, keep your arms and legs inside the ride at all times...


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yep


You're not helping with my dislike for dragons.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok.  Make room.  Dont keep hand to yourself, keep your arms and legs inside the ride at all times...


*Puts you in the washing machine* 


Detective Tyno said:


> You're not helping with my dislike for dragons.


*Puts you in too!*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Puts you in the washing machine*
> 
> *Puts you in too!*


...
I did not agree to this!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> ...
> I did not agree to this!


*Puts on extra spin cycle for good measure and starts*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Puts on extra spin cycle for good measure and starts*


Couldn't you have been a bit productive and put in some clothes?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Welcome to Asexuality, I will be your guide this evening


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Welcome to Asexuality, I will be your guide this evening


I want to know everything!


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2019)

oh woah, what's dis?


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Welcome to Asexuality, I will be your guide this evening


Deer god, my Christian sensibilities.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Welp, heres to Jesus, the Saints, and whatever went right in my life for this to happen


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Welp, heres to Jesus, the Saints, and whatever went right in my life for this to happen


furries happened


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2019)

Speaking of, how is chat doing today?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Fine until I embarrassed nexus, lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Fine until I embarrassed nexus, lol


You didn't embarrass me! >w<


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You didn't embarrass me! >w<


Uhh can you put on the dry cycle thing?


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2019)

It's Friday night roleplay and I forgot to bring my wizard costume. Q_Q


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It's Friday night roleplay and I forgot to bring my wizard costume. Q_Q


just magic yourself one don't worry :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Uhh can you put on the dry cycle thing?


Sure

*Sets on the dry cycle*


----------



## Bink (Feb 22, 2019)

Hm, so what's going on in open chat today?...


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2019)

I hope the dm doesn't scold me.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sure
> 
> *Sets on the dry cycle*


thanks


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It's Friday night roleplay and I forgot to bring my wizard costume. Q_Q


Go as a robbed wizard and wear nothing XD


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Go as a robbed wizard and wear nothing XD


ayyyyyy


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> ayyyyyy


b c d


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cranking Tupac at the hotel I'm staying at like I just don't care.

#savage


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Cranking Tupac at the hotel I'm staying at like I just don't care.
> 
> *#savage*


I mean we have animals to represent ourselves for a reason


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2019)

Then I must be the Party Animal. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Then I must be the Party Animal. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> leaving for Basic either tomorrow or Sunday


Good luck My Furiend!!!Carry on!!!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 22, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Then I must be the Party Animal. :V


Mind if I join the party?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Mind if I join the party?
> View attachment 55448


Wonderful movement and expression it almost made me laugh!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


>


THIS IS 2019! DON'T ASSUME GENDERS!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> THIS IS 2019! DON'T ASSUME GENDERS!


Party on my Man(okit)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 22, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> THIS IS 2019! DON'T ASSUME GENDERS!



Dude is gender neutral. We're all dudes <:


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2019)

Such a rood dood, what's with the 'tude?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Such a rood dood, what's with the 'tude?


it comes with the Tyde


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> it comes with the Tyde


*claps*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


>



We sure live in some wild times


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

imgflip.com: The Most Interesting Man In The World


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 22, 2019)

Now it works...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2019)

"Dudes" can be gender neutral! Or, I hope so, as I've been using it that way...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> We sure live in some wild times
> View attachment 55449



www.reddit.com: r/newzealand - Cancer fundraising march mistaken for neo-Nazi rally; dozens injured (satire)
The right hand appears to have come from a *satire website*. Not reality.

It originally came from 'Stuffednz.com', affiliated with the 'New Zealand Stuffed' facebook page, which posted joke stories.

This page was shut down, and the Stuffednz.com web domain was abandoned, after Facebook realised that people were mistaking New Zealand Stuffed's posts for real news.

Here are other stories that Stuffednz ran:






You can read about the site being taken down here: thespinoff.co.nz: The satirical Facebook page that Stuff got shut down is a fake news faultline

Use your brains guys, don't believe every meme you see on the internet.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 23, 2019)

I'd love to try this stuff...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.reddit.com: r/newzealand - Cancer fundraising march mistaken for neo-Nazi rally; dozens injured (satire)
> The right hand appears to have come from a *satire website*. Not reality.
> 
> It originally came from 'Stuffednz.com', affiliated with the 'New Zealand Stuffed' facebook page, which posted joke stories.
> ...



Nice, thanks for clearing it up. I had no idea it was from a parody website. I thought only the onion only did that  nowadays.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 23, 2019)

So worth the trip...


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

little synthu ish back!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> little synthu ish back!


If you wanna be big and strong then eat your veggies!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> So worth the trip...


Never had Dunkin Donuts, are they like Krispy Kreem or Tim Hortons?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2019)

I wonder whether I could create a rip-off chain called 'Duncan's Doughnuts' ?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> So worth the trip...


Great. Now I want candy.. :V


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I wonder whether I could create a rip-off chain called 'Duncan's Doughnuts' ?


Probably no one will notice


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I wonder whether I could create a rip-off chain called 'Duncan's Doughnuts' ?


You better register that name before somebody else rips off your rip-off


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Probably no one will notice



It will go great with my Nantucket Fried Chicken chain. It's finger-lickin' food!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> If you wanna be big and strong then eat your veggies!


but fren, bepis are best!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> but fren, bepis are best!


Finally! Someone who doesn't like Conk.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 23, 2019)

Anyone tried Detos yet?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

wow! it do a refresh!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Anyone tried Detos yet?
> View attachment 55475


Ew nty


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Anyone tried Detos yet?
> View attachment 55475



They are pretty good but I rather have a *NUT MASTER *sandwich


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Ew nty


You've got to at-least have tried pizza hat.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

bepis is good, it do no bamboozles


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> They are pretty good but I rather have a *NUT MASTER *sandwich
> View attachment 55476


Put some memories of butter with it!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Put some memories of butter with it!
> View attachment 55478


Good idea! I'll be sure to wash it down with some Crystal Bepis


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I wonder whether I could create a rip-off chain called 'Duncan's Doughnuts' ?


Philippines and China


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Good idea! I'll be sure to wash it down with some Crystal Bepis
> View attachment 55479


OMG! Crystal bepis!?!??!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Good idea! I'll be sure to wash it down with some Crystal Bepis
> View attachment 55479


You should make it a meal at


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> You should make it a meal at
> View attachment 55480


I'll be sure to try it out some day, meanwhile I'm gonna grab a bite at


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I'll be sure to try it out some day, meanwhile I'm gonna grab a bite at
> View attachment 55481


Sounds good. Perhaps after I get my conputer fixed at 


Would you want to see the new



?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

I actually saw the Panda Fighter movie. A friend showed it to me.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I actually saw the Panda Fighter movie. A friend showed it to me.


Did you order it off of


? Heard they add a special feature film at the end. They also had a superfast delivery time. Got my 

 in 4 days.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Sounds good. Perhaps after I get my conputer fixed at View attachment 55482
> Would you want to see the new
> View attachment 55483
> ?


Tell them to install Skyrim while you're there.


 



Detective Tyno said:


> I actually saw the Panda Fighter movie. A friend showed it to me.


And you still consider that person a friend? You are a kind soul


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Tell them to install Skyrim while you're there.
> View attachment 55485
> 
> 
> And you still consider that person a friend? You are a kind soul


What? It was funny!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> What? It was funny!


I guess it can be, I unironically had fun watching Ratatoing.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)

All these knock off brands are giving me nausea


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> All these knock off brands are giving me nausea


These are the real deal stranger!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

the best prices in all of ciridyl, garenteed


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> All these knock off brands are giving me nausea


Don't think about it too hard, drink some _*HEE HAW! *_instead


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

*paws at @Infrarednexus* heeey freeeen


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Stop making yourself more nauseous!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

I bet that the Frosty Corn Flakes mascot doesn't block furries on twitter


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I bet that the Frosty Corn Flakes mascot doesn't block furries on twitter
> View attachment 55491


yeah! kellogs are a bunch of bastards! XD


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 23, 2019)

I feel attacked with all of theses off brands.
Aside from Nut master, that feels like a compliment.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I bet that the Frosty Corn Flakes mascot doesn't block furries on twitter
> View attachment 55491








And then....


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I feel attacked with all of theses off brands.
> Aside from Nut master, that feels like a compliment.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> A few days later....


It's sad that I know what he's referring to.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

I didn't know they actually sent out a message to furries??


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

wait!? did they actually tweet that whole "blocked blocked blocked" thing??? that's fucked up!

now I feel hurt and sad....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


>


Brother?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I feel attacked with all of theses off brands.
> Aside from Nut master, that feels like a compliment.



Nut master must be the name of this doggie


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> wait!? did they actually tweet that whole "blocked blocked blocked" thing??? that's fucked up!


Well, he was getting sexually harassed by furries on Twitter so I can understand why. Just google it and you'll find plenty of evidence.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

yeah, but still "none of you are free of sin" … what happened to "cubs could be watching"????


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

that's messed up.. they could have handled it much better than that


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

Look at the bright side, Chester Cheetah doesn't judge his fans


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> that's messed up.. they could have handled it much better than that


They could have, but I honestly stopped caring what people say about furries. It used to bother me, but it no longer does.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Look at the bright side, Chester Cheetah doesn't judge his fans
> View attachment 55494


well that makes me feel a bit better..  im sorry..  im just a sensitive person..


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Look at the bright side, Chester Cheetah doesn't judge his fans
> View attachment 55494


He was even the chomper in Plants vs zombies garden warfare.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> He was even the chomper in Plants vs zombies garden warfare.


Never played that game. Is it any good?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Never played that game. Is it any good?


fun!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

im going out for a bit, see you floofers later <3


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> im going out for a bit, see you floofers later <3


bye!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

sorry, I couldn't help myself XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)

In other news, I'm getting adds on the forums for high heals and masks of the alien from the movie 'Predator'.

WTF Google?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> He was even the chomper in Plants vs zombies garden warfare.


Wow, I never heard about this thing. Apparently it was an exclusive character unlocked through bags of cheetos


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Wow, I never heard about this thing. Apparently it was an exclusive character unlocked through bags of cheetos
> 
> View attachment 55495


and I had it!
haha help me


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Nut master must be the name of this doggie


Breaking news.
Local good boy is nut master.



CrookedCroc said:


> Wow, I never heard about this thing. Apparently it was an exclusive character unlocked through bags of cheetos
> 
> View attachment 55495


Even if I played the game, I'm pretty sure they don't even sell cheetos in the UK anyway, oh well at least I know who to be careful to say "oil" around.
Wait...


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

hey frendos, synthu are back


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

where frens go?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> where frens go?


idk ping them


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

*snuggles next to @Detective Tyno*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> **smuggles* next to @Detective Tyno*


Ah someone else who like smuggling things!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

ey? synthu are good boye, he no smuggle things


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey? synthu are good boye, he no smuggle things


aww


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

H A P P - F O X O


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


>


cute


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

synthu gonna make something to eat, see you in a little bit fren ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu gonna make something to eat, see you in a little bit fren ^_^


ok bye drink some Sunny D.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

me back


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

cool! No one has come back yet


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

*paws at you*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *paws at you*


What does that mean?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 23, 2019)

Nexus isn't here so no washing machines.  the things in this place you have to watch out for.

Paws at you is the new code for something?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

this is what it looks like


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> this is what it looks like


oh ok


----------



## Synthie (Feb 23, 2019)

its an affectionate way to gets somefurs attention


----------



## Bink (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey furs, what's up. Im starving. Gonna eat pancakes for dinner I think :3. Wanna work on getting a filler icon too, tired if this blank one. I was gonna commission an artist soon, but I spent the money on a drawing tablet. Don't regret it, I suck, but what progress I made in a short time makes me feel optimistic.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hey furs, what's up. Im starving. Gonna eat pancakes for dinner I think :3. Wanna work on getting a filler icon too, tired if this blank one. I was gonna commission an artist soon, but I spent the money on a drawing tablet. Don't regret it, I suck, but what progress I made in a short time makes me feel optimistic.


Good! I wanna see your sona!


----------



## Bink (Feb 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Good! I wanna see your sona!


You and me both! Still a while off from a reveal though :s. I've got a tendency to overthink things, but I have compiled a set of characteristics I think I'm happy with. Just gotta wait til payday (next week) and hit up the artist I have in mind. I hope they're ready for a challenge. I want both specific features and some artistic freedom thrown in.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 23, 2019)

Watching puppies playing in ball pits is one of life's great pleasures. It's impossible not to smile. <;


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 23, 2019)

I need a good artist for a project as well.  still looking.  my last big project took a while to figure out the artist and that was a reference sheet.  need someone good for a full picture.  I got a chili drawing that I had put on my gym shirt and waiting to see how it turns out. This one, I want to work for a custom swimsuit.  my girl didn't like my last idea, lol.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Nexus isn't here so no washing machines.  the things in this place you have to watch out for.
> 
> Paws at you is the new code for something?


I have returned! 

I was at the movies uwu


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 23, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


>


This is the college equivalent of doing an assignment at 4am due in on that day.


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

So... I have a temporary icon now... lmfao. Still better than the blank spot that was there... I think?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Bink said:


> So... I have a temporary icon now... lmfao. Still better than the blank spot that was there... I think?


I think it's cute :3


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I think it's cute :3


Daaww thanks ^w^. It's literally my first attempt to draw anything in... well over a decade. Well I'm off to bed now, I gotta work tomorrow eugh.. Sunday shifts suck.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Feb 24, 2019)

hi ^^


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

hey ho frendos!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2019)

Cheerful news from my part of the world; 

www.theguardian.com: Badgers, stoats and otters stage ‘incredible’ revival


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Cheerful news from my part of the world;
> 
> www.theguardian.com: Badgers, stoats and otters stage ‘incredible’ revival


oh cool next they'll rebel against the humans


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2019)

I, for one, welcome hybridization with our furry allies..


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Afternoon to ya all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

The temperature in England atm is more like the average for May. Some of the trees are getting ready to make leaves.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2019)

Climate change has left the American Southwest at a balmy 22*F.  So fur is amazing, but losing faith in humanity. 


I pick up my card... and I play it!

God, I need to update myself on current memes...


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

*rolls around on the floor*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *rolls around on the floor*


*boops the rolling-on-the-floor-thing*


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

*giggles*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *giggles*


*laughs maniacally*
Oh... sorry... just ignore me


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Cheerful news from my part of the world;
> 
> www.theguardian.com: Badgers, stoats and otters stage ‘incredible’ revival


Good news like this is why I want a job in wildlife conservation.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

*paws at @Infrarednexus* hey freeeeen


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *paws at @Infrarednexus* hey freeeeen


Hellooooo :3


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

*boops* synthu ish happy boye


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *boops* synthu ish happy boye


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

you been havin' a good day fren?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> you been havin' a good day fren?


Yep. How about you?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

synthu had good day fren ^_^  saw my parents and my brother today XP


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu had good day fren ^_^  saw my parents and my brother today XP


Awesome!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

*snuggles next to you*


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

me back!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 24, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Never had Dunkin Donuts, are they like Krispy Kreem or Tim Hortons?


No... they're *way* better...


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

hey fren


----------



## Lxbo (Feb 24, 2019)

Hey, I'm new here so I have a question. Do these forums have an "art conversation" thread and if not, where would that fit?
I thought that'd be fun for artists but huh... I don't know if they'd be up for it?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> No... they're *way* better...


Those look soooooo good right now.

*drools*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Lxbo said:


> Hey, I'm new here so I have a question. Do these forums have an "art conversation" thread and if not, where would that fit?
> I thought that'd be fun for artists but huh... I don't know if they'd be up for it?


There's an art section thing


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Lxbo said:


> Hey, I'm new here so I have a question. Do these forums have an "art conversation" thread and if not, where would that fit?
> I thought that'd be fun for artists but huh... I don't know if they'd be up for it?


For art specific threads we have a lot in the art sub forum. Though I wouldn't recommend resurrecting threads older than 3 months, or the Necro Lords will be very not pleased. 

If you want to talk about a specific type of art, your art or someone else's art, feel free to make a thread about it in the appropriate section.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

yay frens are here!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Yay, all the frens! :>


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> yay frens are here!





Yakamaru said:


> Yay, all the frens! :>


Haha my phones gonna die


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

nuuu!!!!!!!! synthu wan all the frens!


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

Hey everyfur! Wind knocked out the power at work, so that was a wasted trip. Not sure if I'm more annoyed or happy, eh least I got some more free time to work on drawing :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Haha my phones gonna die


My phone's been dying for nearly 6 years. :V


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey fren


Greetings; happy Sunday to you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

*puts his paw on @Kazoo (Synthie)'s, @Detective Tyno's and @Infrarednexus's face*
Frens! :>


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> *puts his paw on @Kazoo (Synthie)'s, @Detective Tyno's and @Infrarednexus's face*
> Frens! :>


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

you has three paws fren?? unless you using ur foot paws?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

unless you did it one at a time?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Did he use two paws and a foot, or did one paw somehow stretch out to all three of us?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 24, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Greetings; happy Sunday to you.





Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey fren


I'm assuming you're talking to me? If not, my bad.. what-ev.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


You're so cute when you blush. <3


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm assuming you're talking to me? If not, my bad.. what-ev.


oh yeah, sowwy fren! im having a nice day thanks


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> You're so cute when you blush. <3


Oh stop!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> *puts his paw on @Kazoo (Synthie)'s, @Detective Tyno's and @Infrarednexus's face*
> Frens! :>


*puts paw on your face*
Is this how friendship works?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> oh yeah, sowwy fren! im having a nice day thanks


Yeah, I don't know you, but it's all good.. thank you anyway.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

that ok fren *offers paw shake* im synthie nice to meet you!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh stop!


Awww, so cute. :3



Detective Tyno said:


> *puts paw on your face*
> Is this how friendship works?


Yes, this is how friendships work. We do.. Vague voodoo magic stuff. :V


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww, so cute. :3
> 
> 
> Yes, this is how friendships work. We do.. Vague voodoo magic stuff. :V


Oh cool! In that case can I have some of your blood?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

wow fren…  just got kinda dark....


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> wow fren…  just got kinda dark....


I wanna do vodoo!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oh cool! In that case can I have some of your blood?


...Blood? I have never heard of this before.

I need to check our blood contract. :V


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 24, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I pick up my card... and I play it!







this?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Blood? I have never heard of this before.
> 
> I need to check our blood contract. :V


Ok fine no blood.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> this?


Needs way more dramatic music. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww, so cute. :3


I SAID STOP!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I SAID STOP!


now you're even more red uwu


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> now you're even more red uwu


No!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Ok fine no blood.


Good. I am not fond of giving blood. The blood bank don't like it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I SAID STOP!


....Ok then. D:

Hugs and some cake instead?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> No!


*gives you a mirror*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Ok then. D:
> 
> Hugs and some cake instead?


Yes!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *gives you a mirror*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yes!


@Yakamaru dont get too close he may put you in his washing machine!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

I just rocked the fuck out to this song XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> @Yakamaru dont get too close he may put you in his washing machine!


..Washing machine?

I have questions now. And I am rather afraid. D:


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Washing machine?
> 
> I have questions now. And I am rather afraid. D:


I may or may not have "upgraded" Nexus.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Washing machine?
> 
> I have questions now. And I am rather afraid. D:


They turned me into a kitchen and then a washing machine and then I put Tyno inside and washed him. 

He thinks I'm evil now. I was just cleaning him up.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

*ish tired*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> They turned me into a kitchen and then a washing machine and then I put Tyno inside and washed him.
> 
> *He thinks I'm evil now*. I was just cleaning him up.


No it's because you put me in with Minx and she puked everywhere!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> No it's because you put me in with Minx and she puked everywhere!


LOL!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> LOL!


Have you cleaned it up yet or... You just being plain filthy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Have you cleaned it up yet or... You just being plain filthy


I automatically clean after every cycle.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I may or may not have "upgraded" Nexus.





Infrarednexus said:


> They turned me into a kitchen and then a washing machine and then I put Tyno inside and washed him.
> 
> He thinks I'm evil now. I was just cleaning him up.


Now that's an upgrade!

Washing machine, huh. I have a lot of cutlery, plates and glasses I need cleaned.. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Now that's an upgrade!
> 
> Washing machine, huh. I have a lot of cutlery, plates and glasses I need cleaned.. :3


Tyno is part Tide Pod so just throw him in there with it so it gets cleaned up well.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

henlo?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> henlo?


Hello ^w^


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I automatically clean after every cycle.


Ok good.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> henlo?


Hi?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

oh good, was worried I was invisible XD


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Tyno is part Tide Pod so just throw him in there with it so it gets cleaned up well.


Next time could you put me in with a pillow next time? my neck kinda hurt after last time.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Next time could you put me in with a pillow next time? my neck kinda hurt after last time.


Sure :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Tyno is part Tide Pod so just throw him in there with it so it gets cleaned up well.


Nice. Let thy washing commence!

START YOUR ENGIN- _*gets slapped at the back of his head
*_
"This isn't bloody Initial D!" - Steve from Accounting


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> oh good, was worried I was invisible XD


Hey, being invisible is _my _job, get your own!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sure :3


Since you're being nice today could you promise me you won't digest me when you eat me?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Since you're being nice today could you promise me you won't digest me when you eat me again?


Alright uwu


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Alright uwu


yes!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hey, being invisible is _my _job, get your own!


sowwy fren, synthu find other job


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> sowwy fren, synthu find other job


Aw now I feel bad, :c. It's ok, we can be invisible together yayyy :3


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

*ish invisible with new fren @Bink *


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *ish invisible with new fren @Bink *


Aww *takes picture*
Why won't they show up?


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

@Kazoo (Synthie) yaay *hugs* that's why my icon was blank for so long, cuz I'm indivisible uwu (_yeah.. that's why..._)


----------



## Synthie (Feb 24, 2019)

that ok fren ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Bink said:


> @Kazoo (Synthie) yaay *hugs* that's why my icon was blank for so long, cuz I'm indivisible uwu (_yeah.. that's why..._)


:0 super power!


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :0 super power!


Woops, damn auto-correct, I meant invisible.. suppose I'm also indivisible... plez dont try to dismantle me :s


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Bink said:


> Woops, damn auto-correct, I meant invisible.. suppose I'm also indivisible... plez dont try to dismantle me :s


Dont worry you're not nexus


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Dont worry you're not nexus


"You're not Nexus". Is that supposed to be an insult of some kind?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Dont worry you're not nexus


Try to dismantle me and I'll self destruct.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> "You're not Nexus". Is that supposed to be an insult of some kind?


no I dismantled him to upgrade him


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Try to dismantle me and I'll self destruct.


Uhh how do you think you got that washing machine in you?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Uhh how do you think you got that washing machine in you?


That was because I allowed you to I suppose.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That was because I allowed you to I suppose.


You allowed me to dismantle you?!? Are you crazy?!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> You allowed me to dismantle you?!? Are you crazy?!?


*Evil laugh*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Evil laugh*


Wait... why are you laughing like that? I dont like this.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Wait... why are you laughing like that?


Because sometimes I am crazy!


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 24, 2019)

You two argue here too?! Lmao


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Because sometimes I am crazy!


Oh ok.
Need a therapist? :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oh ok.
> Need a therapist? :V


Maybe...


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Maybe...


aww you serious?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Tyno is part Tide Pod so just throw him in there with it so it gets cleaned up well.


"Throw Tyno in my washing machine with the cutlery."
This place, man.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 24, 2019)

Also, technically anyone can be dismantled.
Being a robot/andriod or such just makes it slightly easier


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Maybe...


I know that feels. I just bother my close friend, friends are cheaper than therapists, just need to pay him with some beer and foods x3


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> "Throw Tyno in my washing machine with the cutlery."
> This place, man.


Just give me a whole lot of this and ill be fine
m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net: X Defense - Bulbapedia, the community-driven Pokémon encyclopedia


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> aww you serious?


I have to visit one Friday =w=


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> I have to visit one Friday =w=


Is it helping?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 24, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Also, technically anyone can be dismantled.
> Being a robot/andriod or such just makes it slightly easier


Just mailing yourself instead of buying a plane ticket.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Is it helping?


It will be the first time


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> It will be the first time


Nice! I wouldn't want you feeling bad.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Nice! I wouldn't want you feeling bad.


Thanks ^^


----------



## Tyno (Feb 24, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Thanks ^^


Welp anyways win :V
Idc if it's open chat


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

There's a severe wind advisory where I'm at. Hearing it howl outside makes me feel like Ima get blown away Wizard of Oz style *cowers down* make it stahp.

P.S. mah win nao


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 24, 2019)

Bink said:


> There's a severe wind advisory where I'm at. Hearing it howl outside makes me feel like Ima get blown away Wizard of Oz style *cowers down* make it stahp.


----------



## Clippit (Feb 24, 2019)

I've turned myself into a pony, Morty!




... sorry i'm kinda bored haha


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

Clippit said:


> I've turned myself into a pony, Morty!
> View attachment 55610
> ... sorry i'm kinda bored haha


I think its cute! I like pixel-art type stuff. I should try it sometime


----------



## Clippit (Feb 24, 2019)

Bink said:


> I think its cute! I like pixel-art type stuff. I should try it sometime


I reeaaally wanted to at one point, but I never got good at it :T


----------



## Bink (Feb 24, 2019)

Clippit said:


> I reeaaally wanted to at one point, but I never got good at it :T


Can't get good if you don't keep trying! I speak from experience... I'm not good at anything, just sub-par at a lot of things haha. It's too easy to get discouraged sometimes. Reminds me, I have to try to do some more bad sketches tonight, so I can be sub-par at digital art too x3


----------



## Clippit (Feb 24, 2019)

Bink said:


> Can't get good if you don't keep trying! I speak from experience... I'm not good at anything, just sub-par at a lot of things haha. It's too easy to get discouraged sometimes. Reminds me, I have to try to do some more bad sketches tonight, so I can be sub-par at digital art too x3


heh... I'm not really good at anything either, and I kinda gave up on everything I tried, mainly due to the difficulty and almost no payoff ... tho I got decent-ish in sprite editing at one point, for a group project that went nowhere :v


----------



## Synthie (Feb 25, 2019)

little synthu ish here!


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 25, 2019)

I'M PICKLE RIIIIIIIIIICK WUBBA LUBBA DUB DUB!


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 25, 2019)

Sorry, I felt like screaming that out, after I saw somebody with a Rick & Morty icon. I try to practice my Rick and Morty chanting daily to raise my IQ.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 25, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Also, technically anyone can be dismantled.
> Being a robot/andriod or such just makes it slightly easier



I dont know about easier but certainly less messy


----------



## Synthie (Feb 25, 2019)

everyfur havin' a good day? ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Feb 25, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> everyfur havin' a good day? ^_^


Yeah. You?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 25, 2019)

yeah, its been a nice day thamks fren!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)

UK basks in warmest February day on record

We just had the warmest February day ever in the UK. The first time a temperature over 20C/68f has occurred in winter in the UK.

The warmth was equivalent to an average Summer day in the South of England.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 25, 2019)

Why is it when I try to stay awake, I fall asleep, but when I try to fall asleep, I stay awake?
Trying to get a nap in before an all nighter to work on chemistry work. *frustrated bleat*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 25, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Why is it when I try to stay awake, I fall asleep, but when I try to fall asleep, I stay awake?
> Trying to get a nap in before an all nighter to work on chemistry work. *frustrated bleat*


Reverse phycology


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thoughts?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thoughts?


noice


----------



## Cyroo (Feb 26, 2019)

Boops.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

rees


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 26, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thoughts?


 Well I like the shirt.  Cute in many ways,  Unique,  But an adjustment period will be needed because if I saw this on acid I would run away screaming. I kinda want to do that now.  Maybe if I saw it from another angle.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 26, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> -Nope-



Kill it with fire. Kill it before it lays eggs!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2019)

So no murr?


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 26, 2019)

To each their own and let's leave it at that. As I said, with time for our brains to adjust, if it became more common then maybe.


----------



## Bink (Feb 26, 2019)

Gah can’t sleep... I suppose browsing FAF on my phone isn’t helping much tho... x3


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 26, 2019)

Probably not but eh, whatever. If I can't sleep I'll give up and internet for a while until I can.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2019)

Wow you guise are picky.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 26, 2019)

Good morning frens!


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 26, 2019)

Good morning, enjoy your sunshine.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 26, 2019)

It's still pitch black outside XD


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 26, 2019)

Same here because it's 1 am and I give up, sleep good for me, night.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2019)

Starbucks: do you want cream with your white chocolate mocha?

Me: ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Lxbo (Feb 26, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> For art specific threads we have a lot in the art sub forum. Though I wouldn't recommend resurrecting threads older than 3 months, or the Necro Lords will be very not pleased.
> 
> If you want to talk about a specific type of art, your art or someone else's art, feel free to make a thread about it in the appropriate section.



Oh okay then I shall make a new topic and just wait and see if the artists in this forums are interested o/
I was just wondering if this thread existed already but I guess not.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thoughts?


It's kinda unsettling to me.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 26, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thoughts?



I approve! Good to see more diverse approaches to suiting.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 26, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thoughts?


That is amazingly well detailed, but it's that hoodie I want. Goofy Movie was a childhood favorite of mine.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 26, 2019)

ey frens!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Loffi (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ho.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)

yo


----------



## Cyroo (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)

So


----------



## Cyroo (Feb 26, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> So


Hi.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Hi.


hello


----------



## Cyroo (Feb 26, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> hello



Can you teach me to also evolve from drinking Sunny D?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Can you teach me to also evolve from drinking Sunny D?


Well uhh are you the correct fursona?


----------



## Bink (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello everyfur. 
I thought I had my sona down but now I'm having second thoughts on the character again :c *smacks head into wall repeatedly* why... must... you overthink..._ everything!_


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hello everyfur.
> I thought I had my sona down but now I'm having second thoughts on the character again :c *smacks head into wall repeatedly* why... must... you overthink..._ everything!_


You could always get someone else to do it. That's what Tyno is. A custom character.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2019)

Temperatures in the UK are reaching the levels they would normally be expected to get to in June. 

The result is that a massive wild fire has broken out, that has been described as 'apocalyptic'






www.bbc.co.uk: Firefighters tackle huge moorland blaze


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Temperatures in the UK are reaching the levels they would normally be expected to get to in June.
> 
> The result is that a massive wild fire has broken out, that has been described as 'apocalyptic'
> 
> ...


jeez


----------



## Bink (Feb 26, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> You could always get someone else to do it. That's what Tyno is. A custom character.


Hm I'm intrigued, care to elaborate? You mean like hire someone and tell them "I want you to make an original character of x species"... or like make a text description of an OC you've made yourself and have them make a ref from it? I'm currently attempting to do the latter. I'm stuck between two character designs. Mostly only having second thoughts because I'm not sure if my first design could adequately be brought to life in the way I envision.. if that makes any sense. Without going into too much detail, the first is a feline/canine hybrid, the second would just be a canine.



Fallowfox said:


> Temperatures in the UK are reaching the levels they would normally be expected to get to in June.
> 
> The result is that a massive wild fire has broken out, that has been described as 'apocalyptic'
> 
> ...



eek. That's not good at all. I've known some woodland wildfire firefighters, not a job I envy. It's brutal and dangerous.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hm I'm intrigued, care to elaborate? You mean like hire someone and tell them "I want you to make an original character of x species"... or like make a text description of an OC you've made yourself and have them make a ref from it? I'm currently attempting to do the latter. I'm stuck between two character designs. Mostly only having second thoughts because I'm not sure if my first design could adequately be brought to life in the way I envision.. if that makes any sense. Without going into too much detail, the first is a feline/canine hybrid, the second would just be a canine.


Yep. Artists usually have a better sence of character design.


----------



## Bink (Feb 26, 2019)

Replaced my icon _again_. I put more time than I care to admit into this one uwu


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Temperatures in the UK are reaching the levels they would normally be expected to get to in June.
> 
> The result is that a massive wild fire has broken out, that has been described as 'apocalyptic'
> 
> ...


christ alive, looks like Cali last year


----------



## Synthie (Feb 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Temperatures in the UK are reaching the levels they would normally be expected to get to in June.
> 
> The result is that a massive wild fire has broken out, that has been described as 'apocalyptic'
> 
> ...


 we British aren't very good when it comes to weather XD unless its rain that is!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Temperatures in the UK are reaching the levels they would normally be expected to get to in June.
> 
> The result is that a massive wild fire has broken out, that has been described as 'apocalyptic'
> 
> ...


Me, A Canadian boi who lives in the UK: *Chuckles* I'm in danger.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Temperatures in the UK are reaching the levels they would normally be expected to get to in June.
> 
> The result is that a massive wild fire has broken out, that has been described as 'apocalyptic'
> 
> ...



There's been a big gorse fire on Arthur's seat in Edinburgh, which I'm sure I've only seen in the summertime so far.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 27, 2019)

This chat is like a second lpw


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 27, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> This chat is like a second lpw


I'm pretty sure lpw is more of a second open chat. Especially considering this is much older (in when it was created) and it being pinned.
Plus people aren't spamming "Win" constantly here.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 27, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I'm pretty sure lpw is more of a second open chat. Especially considering this is much older (in when it was created) and it being pinned.
> Plus people aren't spamming "Win" constantly here.


Maybe you're right XD


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Ugh, does anyone else have a thing where they're laying in bed tired and ready to sleep but, out of nowhere it sounds like someone is saying "Hey" and other short things right into their ear? Weird, I know but, this has happened a couple of times and it fucks with my sleep schedule. I would chalk it up to the fact I leave YouTube on for some white noise to help me sleep but, the sound then isn't in my ear, my headphones are left on my desk, and the thing in my ear sounds real, there's no slightly off audio quality.

Anyway, besides being haunted by a ghost that fucks with me, how are people?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 27, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Ugh, does anyone else have a thing where they're laying in bed tired and ready to sleep but, out of nowhere it sounds like someone is saying "Hey" and other short things right into their ear? Weird, I know but, this has happened a couple of times and it fucks with my sleep schedule. I would chalk it up to the fact I leave YouTube on for some white noise to help me sleep but, the sound then isn't in my ear, my headphones are left on my desk, and the thing in my ear sounds real, there's no slightly off audio quality.
> 
> Anyway, besides being haunted by a ghost that fucks with me, how are people?


ah that use to happen to me. Don't worry you should be fine.
I think you should stop thinking about the voices and they'll stop thinking about you since I completely forgot about them until now.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> ah that use to happen to me. Don't worry you should be fine.
> I think you should stop thinking about the voices and they'll stop thinking about you since I completely forgot about them until now.



_Don't feed them...
_
Yeah, I usually forget about it after a day or so. I think my friend might have been right that they're just hallucinations due to sleep deprivation, since I do get quite bad with my sleep sometimes.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 27, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> _Don't feed them...
> _
> Yeah, I usually forget about it after a day or so. I think my friend might have been right that they're just hallucinations due to sleep deprivation, since I do get quite bad with my sleep sometimes.


sleep deprivation? That's a possibility


----------



## Synthie (Feb 27, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Ugh, does anyone else have a thing where they're laying in bed tired and ready to sleep but, out of nowhere it sounds like someone is saying "Hey" and other short things right into their ear? Weird, I know but, this has happened a couple of times and it fucks with my sleep schedule. I would chalk it up to the fact I leave YouTube on for some white noise to help me sleep but, the sound then isn't in my ear, my headphones are left on my desk, and the thing in my ear sounds real, there's no slightly off audio quality.
> 
> Anyway, besides being haunted by a ghost that fucks with me, how are people?


sounds like exploding head syndrome, I have it and I hear all sorts of weird things as I wake up and fall asleep.. here's some info: www.tuck.com: Exploding Head Syndrome: Symptoms, Causes, Treatment Options


----------



## Akinyi (Feb 27, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> sounds like exploding head syndrome, I have it and I hear all sorts of weird things as I wake up and fall asleep.. here's some info: www.tuck.com: Exploding Head Syndrome: Symptoms, Causes, Treatment Options


I second this! My partner has it and they sometimes jerk awake and say they've heard a loud noise like an explosion.
Your sleep pattern and health will probably affect how bad your symptoms are.


----------



## Akinyi (Feb 27, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hello everyfur.
> I thought I had my sona down but now I'm having second thoughts on the character again :c *smacks head into wall repeatedly* why... must... you overthink..._ everything!_


If you want my advice, look around for adoptable character designs, sometimes it's actually easier to just find a character that fits you than try to build one yourself.
Artists have a good sense of design for a start, but more than that; sometimes you just see a character and think "that's me!"
You can always ask the artist if small adjustments can be made and many will honour it, not to mention you can change hair and eye colours by just saying they're using dyes and contacts.


----------



## GlitterFog (Feb 27, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> sounds like exploding head syndrome, I have it and I hear all sorts of weird things as I wake up and fall asleep.. here's some info: www.tuck.com: Exploding Head Syndrome: Symptoms, Causes, Treatment Options


Oh yeah, that one time I woke up due to a huge explosion caused by a pillow falling from my bed to a carpet, it was lovely.
Still better than suddenly waking up 100% convinced there was a spider in my beedsheets, and jumping out of the bed flailing my beedshets around while a realization slowly seeps in - spiders don't look like spheres of fur with a 1000 legs. It happened during a sleepover with my friend once and she enjoyed the show a lot. : D


----------



## Bink (Feb 27, 2019)

Akinyi said:


> If you want my advice, look around for adoptable character designs, sometimes it's actually easier to just find a character that fits you than try to build one yourself.
> Artists have a good sense of design for a start, but more than that; sometimes you just see a character and think "that's me!"
> You can always ask the artist if small adjustments can be made and many will honour it, not to mention you can change hair and eye colours by just saying they're using dyes and contacts.


I’ll definitely consider grabbing up an adoptable if I ever find one that appeals to me. I _really_ want to make my own fursona though, it’s a sort of personal challenge I’ve set myself lately. I’m trying to improve myself and one part of that is to be more creative, outgoing, and overcome the anxiety I get when pressed with having “to do something”. I do greatly appreciate you taking the time to reply and offer advice though, I will definitely keep this option in mind.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 27, 2019)

*ish bored* -_-


----------



## Synthie (Feb 27, 2019)

where are frens?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 27, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> where are frens?


I dunno


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm here


----------



## Tyno (Feb 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm here


hello here we're looking for frens.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 27, 2019)

YAY!!!!!!!! frens are back!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 27, 2019)

Do you ever check out the other threads, Kazoo?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 27, 2019)

No XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 27, 2019)

You should. The game threads are really fun.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 27, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> No XD


Old me with lpw


----------



## Synthie (Feb 27, 2019)

yeah, I probably should check other threads XP  I dunno, I just like to talk about general stuff so this seems the right place to do it


----------



## Tyno (Feb 27, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> yeah, I probably should check other threads XP  I dunno, I just like to talk about general stuff so this seems the right place to do it


I find it hard to talk to others even online so umm LPW may work for you.


----------



## GlitterFog (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey so isn't it weird how 27th doesn't feel like that close to the end of the month, but then suddenly March? 
Huh.


----------



## Bink (Feb 27, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> yeah, I probably should check other threads XP  I dunno, I just like to talk about general stuff so this seems the right place to do it





Detective Tyno said:


> I find it hard to talk to others even online so umm LPW may work for you.


Same reason I'm always here and now starting to invade LPW XP. I'm always up for talking about everything _and_ nothing at all.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't know why I keep thinking over the counter pharmaceuticals are any good, except for paracetamol they all seem to be shit.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 27, 2019)

So um..
I have a question.
But it may Possibly be NSFW - however, it's not Openly sexual, as it refers to something rather secretive and I won't mention any actual sexual references..Could I ask it here you think? It's a Little personal.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 27, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> So um..
> I have a question.
> But it may Possibly be NSFW - however, it's not Openly sexual, as it refers to something rather secretive and I won't mention any actual sexual references..Could I ask it here you think? It's a Little personal.


That'd be upto you, just aslong as it's obviously PG13 and if it is personal you are fine with mentioning it.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 27, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> That'd be upto you, just aslong as it's obviously PG13 and if it is personal you are fine with mentioning it.




Hmm, mmkay..

So I'm about to get artwork done of my fursona! Even though I'm a feral, someone is gonna draw me up an Anthropomorphic version of my fursona.
My fursona is _Me_, but as a "Feline-Beast". So it's clothing style is gonna be like mine, etc..but I'm discovering more about myself.
I wanna have two full colored bandanas in one of my back pockets, according to the "hanker chief code". The thing is, from what I've read - it's mainly a homosexual male code. I'm a heterosexual female..so my main question is - basically, does the hanker chief code _Only_ apply to gay men? Would it be odd for my fursona to have them besides being a straight female? 



Spoiler



I have..uh..pride..in what I like (or what I think I like as of now), and would like to express it - but I also like how it's a "code" as well..
I just wonder if it would be odd for my fursona to wear that..and actually for me to wear that as well in person!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 27, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Hmm, mmkay..
> 
> So I'm about to get artwork done of my fursona! Even though I'm a feral, someone is gonna draw me up an Anthropomorphic version of my fursona.
> My fursona is _Me_, but as a "Feline-Beast". So it's clothing style is gonna be like mine, etc..but I'm discovering more about myself.
> ...


I don't think the hanker chief code is actually strictly for gay men, just more used for them at the very least. It's a great way especially for anti-social people like me to show what i'm into.
I want to imagine there'd be a hanker colour for something like "Hetero", but then again that could be done in some other way like putting a "flag" of what you are or something on or near it.

Case and point, I'd imagine it's fine for you to use it, but of course some people may not know about it and in some cases may assume you're a homosexual, but I guess there's nothing wrong with either correcting them or trying something new.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 28, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I want to imagine there'd be a hanker colour for something like "Hetero", but then again that could be done in some other way like putting a "flag" of what you are or something on or near it.



Hmm, I actually didn't look that up yet..Thanks for the advice btw. :3


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 28, 2019)

Enlightenment and understanding are powerful things. It's nice when the pieces start to fit together.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Hmm, mmkay..
> 
> So I'm about to get artwork done of my fursona! Even though I'm a feral, someone is gonna draw me up an Anthropomorphic version of my fursona.
> My fursona is _Me_, but as a "Feline-Beast". So it's clothing style is gonna be like mine, etc..but I'm discovering more about myself.
> ...


hang on? I have a bandanna on my fursona! what does that mean!?!?!?!? XD


----------



## Bink (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hang on? I have a bandanna on my fursona! what does that mean!?!?!?!? XD


I had no idea about this "kerchief code", so naturally I looked it up more. From what I understand the location (ie your back pockets) seems to be important, so I think you're fine x3

On a side note, my brain has somehow found some dopamine I didn't think even existed. Today is gonna be... scratch that.. I will _MAKE_ today a good day whether it likes it or not!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 28, 2019)

Bandannas in pockets are also used to signify gang affiliation which is why they banned them at my high school back when I was there.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hang on? I have a bandanna on my fursona! what does that mean!?!?!?!? XD


They have to be in back pockets, they have to be handkerchiefs.
But yours (dark red) would be 



Spoiler: result



2 handed fisting


I tried to put it as SFW as I can, but it's impossible and the poor guy wanted to know.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2019)

It's been a thing with lace colours in boots too.  I'd like to have some yellow ones in my DMs, but yellow does not apply to me under either informal code that has existed!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> They have to be in back pockets, they have to be handkerchiefs.
> But yours (dark red) would be
> 
> 
> ...


O_O



Massan Otter said:


> It's been a thing with lace colours in boots too.  I'd like to have some yellow ones in my DMs, but yellow does not apply to me under either informal code that has existed!


I also have yellow laced Dr Martens!?!? what does all this stuff mean!?!!?!! Im so confused!! XD


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> O_O
> 
> 
> I also have yellow laced Dr Martens!?!? what does all this stuff mean!?!!?!! Im so confused!! XD



TBH I think it's more of a historical thing from certain scenes at certain times - it's pretty unlikely anyone would get the wrong impression unless it was the 1980s and you were in full skinhead attire.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

oh, ok XD   the 80s is actually my favourite decade if I hadn't mentioned it before XP


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> oh, ok XD   the 80s is actually my favourite decade if I hadn't mentioned it before XP


I love 80's music and my favorite movies were from that time. Robocop, Blade Runner, Predator, and The Terminator.


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 28, 2019)

Gotta give a shout-out to @Linkin Spark !!  Made some _amazing_ art of my 'sona .





Really appreciate your work -- *thank you*!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

looks nice fren!


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love 80's music and my favorite movies were from that time. Robocop, Blade Runner, Predator, and The Terminator.


do you have a favourite 80s band nexus?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> do you have a favourite 80s band nexus?


Any of the early metal bands that started in the 80's like Metallica, Iron Maiden, and Budgie (thought they started in the late 70's)


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

oh so your a metal head eh fren XP


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> oh so your a metal head eh fren XP


Yep


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> oh so your a metal head eh fren XP


hello friend


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> hello friend


eep


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Any of the early metal bands that started in the 80's like Metallica, Iron Maiden, and Budgie (thought they started in the late 70's)



Early Metallica is choice, didnt like much Black album and after


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

where everyone go?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Just like the avatar they were gone when they were needed the most.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

Wut? you mean the bald kid or the blue aliens?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Wut? you mean the bald kid or the blue aliens?


Bald kid.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

ok lol XD


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

So how are you?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

synthu ish happy ur here fren ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Aww thanks. Hmm what do you want to talk about at the moment?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

well, we were talking about music a little while ago..  do you have a favourite band tyno?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Hmm I don't have one... I mean I've heard of 21 pilots.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> well, we were talking about music a little while ago..  do you have a favourite band tyno?


henlo friend


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

ohs really? well fair enough I suppose..  I didn't really understand music until I was a teenager to be honest


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> henlo friend


hey, your not gonna attack me again are you?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey, your not gonna attack me again are you?


@Dat Wolf you attacked him?!?
What did he do?
BAD DOG!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey, your not gonna attack me again are you?


again? did i black out and deck u or something? that tends to happen ask my bro @Captain TrashPanda 
nah just sayin hey


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

well at least, I think he attacked me? im assuming that's what "Bap" means?  unless you were talking about a type of bread??


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> again? did i black out and deck u or something? that tends to happen ask my bro @Captain TrashPanda
> nah just sayin hey


sowwy fren, maybe we got off on the wrong paw XP


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> well at least, I think he attacked me? im assuming that's what "Bap" means?  unless you were talking about a type of bread??


...


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> @Dat Wolf you attacked him?!?
> What did he do?
> BAD DOG!





Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> well at least, I think he attacked me? im assuming that's what "Bap" means?  unless you were talking about a type of bread??


oh man, u think a bap is an attack? hehehe, you might not want to see me pissed cuz then things get a bit messy


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 28, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> again? did i black out and deck u or something? that tends to happen ask my bro @Captain TrashPanda
> nah just sayin hey





Dat Wolf said:


> oh man, u think a bap is an attack? hehehe, you might not want to see me pissed cuz then things get a bit messy


yea dont piss my lil brother off he will lose it, it runs in the family


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> oh man, u think a bap is an attack? hehehe, you might not want to see me pissed cuz then things get a bit messy


Yeah you need to actually make contact with the canvas when paining with a brush.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

oh well, lets let bygones be bygones ^_^


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Yeah you need to actually make contact with the canvas when paining with a brush.


*sees blood-red spot on the floor* wonder where that came from *wipes it away*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *sees blood-red spot on the floor* wonder where that came from *wipes it away*


WHAT DID I SAY? STOP WASTING THE PAINT!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> WHAT DID I SAY? STOP WASTING THE PAINT!


*looks at washcloth* that dont smell like paint *shrugs it off*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Figet spinners when fidget cubes bacame a thing.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *looks at washcloth* that dont smell like paint *shrugs it off*


Ew... strawberries. Never liked them.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


is that real?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


mass structural integrity failure jesus christ


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> is that real?


Yep


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

wow..  that almost looks like its from a movie


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 28, 2019)

Damn. The friction brake failed, the gearbox shredded, then... BOOM


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

*rolls around on the floor* XP


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 28, 2019)

*rolls with you, earning XP*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

*rolls some bread dough*


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

*giggles* hey fren ^_^


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello furry folk. What kinda' trouble you gettin' into today?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

trouble? synthu not make trouble, me good boye


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Open_Mind said:


> Hello furry folk. What kinda' trouble you gettin' into today?


Uhh no dragon smuggling I swear!


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 28, 2019)

Furries are famous for finding creative ways to be entertained  ♡


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

I dunno if that's a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Open_Mind said:


> Furries are famous for finding creative ways to be entertained  ♡


oh geez


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I dunno if that's a good thing or a bad thing?


Stay a furry long enough, and you'll find out... Hahaha


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Open_Mind said:


> Stay a furry long enough, and you'll find out... Hahaha


bad dog
*sprays with water*


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 28, 2019)

Ohhh there are sooo many NSFW responses I could make to that....


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

*does a spinnerino* OwO


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Open_Mind said:


> Ohhh there are sooo many NSFW responses I could make to that....


just keep in mind im a minor


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

*paws at tyno*


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

*paws back*
why?


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

just bein' playful fren


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

hmm ok


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 28, 2019)

@Nihles posted this on my server and it made my heart melt


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh yeah, it's St. David's Day. Happy St. David's Day to any Welsh folk around, I, your neighbour in the Westcountry, wish you the best, and beg that you don't send your Dragon-Riding Celtic Druids to smite us. I mean, smite the Southeast all you want, Kent's already a wasteland.


----------



## Synthie (Feb 28, 2019)

I've been to Wales a couple of times ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Dragon-Riding Celtic Druids


Dragons?!?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Dragons?!?



Baner Draig Cymru


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> *Baner Cymru*


Oh cool! Know where it is? I know how to catch and sell them!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oh cool! Know where it is? I know how to catch and sell them!



I've seen it in many places, having grown-up in a part of England where there's some Welsh cross-over. I particularly remember seeing the dragon, Idris as she's called, living inside the boiler of a tank engine called "Ivor" somewhere in The Valleys.

And if you haven't watched Ivor The Engine, that went right over your head.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> I've seen it in many places, having grown-up in a part of England where there's some Welsh cross-over. I particularly remember seeing the dragon, Idris as she's called, living inside the boiler of a tank engine called "Ivor" somewhere in The Valleys.
> 
> And if you haven't watched Ivor The Engine, that went right over your head.


I'm an uncultured swine i apologize.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I'm an uncultured swine i apologize.



Just google Ivor The Engine, you'll get the idea. I need to go to bed, so the best I can describe it is... Thomas The Tank Engine but Welsh, and therefore better.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Just google Ivor The Engine, you'll get the idea. I need to go to bed, so the best I can describe it is... Thomas The Tank Engine but Welsh, and therefore better.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey - I just wanna say that I love this community and with everything I've said / stated - I've always been given back good advice! Thank y'all.. :3

Like seriously..out in the "normal" world, people would always wanna debate and insult you for practically anything..
Over here, it doesn't seem anything like that from my perspective..


----------



## Bink (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey fellow furs! How is everyone today? My day was AWESOME. Not really, but I don't feel depressed in the slightest anymore and that is super exciting for me... Though I'm kinda wary of it's return... erm..
I found out today my supervisors kinda screwed me outa a bunch of money by not telling me an important thing.. but I'm happy a nice co-worker let me know this issue, I wasn't even aware.

I got cheap chinese take-out and a strong 6-pack of stouts! Life is feeling pretty nice atm.

(sorry for all that... Not really)


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hey fellow furs! How is everyone today? My day was AWESOME. Not really, but I don't feel depressed in the slightest anymore and that is super exciting for me... Though I'm kinda wary of it's return... erm..
> I found out today my supervisors kinda screwed me outa a bunch of money by not telling me an important thing.. but I'm happy a nice co-worker let me know this issue, I wasn't even aware.
> 
> I got cheap chinese take-out and a strong 6-pack of stouts! Life is feeling pretty nice atm.
> ...


Well good for you!


----------



## Bink (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Well good for you!


Thanks ^w^ how are you today my manokit frend?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> Thanks ^w^ how are you today my manokit frend?


I thought of myself feeling a bit bad today but that's it


----------



## Bink (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I thought of myself feeling a bit bad today but that's it


Sorry to hear that, I know the feeling... It's hard to not feel bad about yourself sometimes. Just let it motivate you instead of discourage you, I've struggled with that concept for a while.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> Sorry to hear that, I know the feeling... It's hard to not feel bad about yourself sometimes. Just let it motivate you instead of discourage you, I've struggled with that concept for a while.


Umm I'm sorry to say this but I doubt I can make it motivate me. Just forget what i said.


----------



## Bink (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Umm I'm sorry to say this but I doubt I can make it motivate me. Just forget what i said.


It's ok... I understand completely, I won't press further you about it.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> It's ok... I understand completely, I won't press further you about it.


Thank you. Also I'm surprised you concider me a friend to be honest. I haven't talked much to you.


----------



## Bink (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Thank you. Also I'm surprised you concider me a friend to be honest. I haven't talked much to you.


Well that depends on how you interpret the word "friend". I mean it's true I don't really know you, but you seem like a pretty nice and down to earth person.. So I enjoy chatting with yah on here.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> Well that depends on how you interpret the word "friend". I mean it's true I don't really know you, but you seem like a pretty nice and down to earth person.. So I enjoy chatting with yah on here.


Well thank you. I guess I have a more stricter definition of friend. I should fix that eventually. Anyways I heard from my bother there's a new pokemon game coming out.


----------



## Bink (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Well thank you. I guess I have a more stricter definition of friend. I should fix that eventually. Anyways I heard from my bother there's a new pokemon game coming out.


Bwahaha, we are taking taking over open chat now x3. Eh your definition of "friend" is probably closer to mine than you realize... Real friends aren't numbers or pictures online... But that doesn't mean you can't have friendly or fun interactions with people online either. I've played some online games where I had a blast with people, made friends and never saw them again. I've also made friends online I've had for well over 10 years and are amazing people I would never have met otherwise... erm I'll shutup now though because I can get a little wordy sometimes...

Anyways, a new pokemon game? I need to go back and play some of the old ones I remember when I was a kid.. Crazy to think something that was "the hot new fad" when I was a kid is still huge today among people of all ages... I used to play the original yellow, red, yellow, silver, and gold on a gameboy.. geeze I feel old now :c.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> Bwahaha, we are taking taking over open chat now x3. Eh your definition of "friend" is probably closer to mine than you realize... Real friends aren't numbers or pictures online... But that doesn't mean you can't have friendly or fun interactions with people online either. I've played some online games where I had a blast with people, made friends and never saw them again. I've also made friends online I've had for well over 10 years and are amazing people I would never have met otherwise... erm I'll shutup now though because I can get a little wordy sometimes...
> 
> Anyways, a new pokemon game? I need to go back and play some of the old ones I remember when I was a kid.. Crazy to think something that was "the hot new fad" when I was a kid is still huge today among people of all ages... I used to play the original yellow, red, yellow, silver, and gold on a gameboy.. geeze I feel old now :c.


Played Pokemon mystery dungeon, black and white, heart gold and soul silver. My brother is more of the 3d pokemon generation.


----------



## Bink (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Played Pokemon mystery dungeon, black and white, heart gold and soul silver. My brother is more of the 3d pokemon generation.


Never heard of any of those, but I'm not a huge pokemon fan. I like pokemon, but I don't actively follow any of the new pokemon stuff anymore. A lot of my co-workers play Pokemon Go! though. I may have to try that sometime, it seems like it's still pretty popular.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> Never heard of any of those, but I'm not a huge pokemon fan. I like pokemon, but I don't actively follow any of the new pokemon stuff anymore. A lot of my co-workers play Pokemon Go! though. I may have to try that sometime, it seems like it's still pretty popular.


Pokemon go is fun


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 1, 2019)

I haven't ever really tried Pokemon Go. Guess I need more reasons to go outside. : P
Besides, who's going to make 2 AM posts if I am outside in the night catching 'em all? (or at least some or few of 'em all)


----------



## Keita Lemur (Mar 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Nihles posted this on my server and it made my heart melt



This is the stuff that gives me hope for humanity, so wonderful


----------



## Synthie (Mar 1, 2019)

hey ho frendos!


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yep



from memory this clip itself is fake (i think it was r/simulated or r/unexpected on reddit?) but is based off this:


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm boreeeeed


----------



## Synthie (Mar 2, 2019)

well im boreder XD


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 2, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> well im boreder XD


I'm more boreeeeddd


----------



## Synthie (Mar 2, 2019)

this is gonna turn into a last post wins contest in a second, I can feel it XD


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 2, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> this is gonna turn into a last post wins contest in a second, I can feel it XD


It's not last post wins...
ITS LAST BOREDOM WINS!!!


----------



## Bink (Mar 2, 2019)

Everyone jumped ship in OC for LPW... apparently that's the new open chat. It's where I've been uwu


----------



## Tyno (Mar 2, 2019)

Bink said:


> Everyone jumped ship in OC for LPW... apparently that's the new open chat. It's where I've been uwu


It's been the superior chat for a while.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 2, 2019)

oh god no! XD


----------



## Bink (Mar 2, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> It's been the superior chat for a while.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 2, 2019)

Bink said:


> View attachment 56010


Omg you did that? Why?!?


----------



## Bink (Mar 2, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Omg you did that? Why?!?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 2, 2019)

little synthu ish bak


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2019)

Maybe OC vs LPW could be the new Preds vs Prey.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 2, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> little synthu ish bak


howdy


----------



## Tyno (Mar 2, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Maybe OC vs LPW could be the new Preds vs Prey.


maaaaaaybe


----------



## Synthie (Mar 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> howdy


hey ho frendo! ^_^


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 2, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey ho frendo! ^_^


how art thee


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 2, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D960%3Bid%3DbiBgb3o%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## Synthie (Mar 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> how art thee


synthu ish happ


----------



## Bink (Mar 2, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu ish happ


Good! I got a new haircut and a new shirt earlier today. I am happy too ^w^


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 2, 2019)

Been feeling a little down the past couple days. If anyone could send a funny meme or something it would be appreciated


----------



## Bink (Mar 2, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Been feeling a little down the past couple days. If anyone could send a funny meme or something it would be appreciated


I don't have anything particularly hilarious on hand... I'm not a meme-expert like some seem to be


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 2, 2019)

Bink said:


> I don't have anything particularly hilarious on hand... I'm not a meme-expert like some seem to be


Still made me laugh. Thanks


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 2, 2019)

@Earlier Topic: I sometimes forget about Open Chat in relation to Last Post Wins. It is a shame, I should fix that.

Also perhaps the thread should just be called "Wacky Chat" since that's typically the nature of the beast, with the occasional "win post".


----------



## Synthie (Mar 2, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Been feeling a little down the past couple days. If anyone could send a funny meme or something it would be appreciated


----------



## Bink (Mar 2, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Still made me laugh. Thanks


No problem, glad you liked them :3. I was in a bad place for a while, so I know how much it sucks when you're feeling that way...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2019)

I have noticed there are some accounts using other people's fursonas in their avatars. 

People paid for that art, and you didn't. So it's not cool to use it. 

I feel we need to maybe reach that consensus as a community?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 2, 2019)

Bink said:


> No problem, glad you liked them :3. I was in a bad place for a while, so I know how much it sucks when you're feeling that way...


Yeah, it really does suck. Seem to be feeling a bit better now though. Thanks guys 

Oh, and after the video @Kazoo (Synthie) posted, this appeared in my recommended  




It was pretty funny. Thanks again guys ^^;


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I have noticed there are some accounts using other people's fursonas in their avatars.
> 
> People paid for that art, and you didn't. So it's not cool to use it.
> 
> I feel we need to maybe reach that consensus as a community?


Unfortunately, stolen art seems to be an issue in every community. Best thing you can do is ask a user to give credit for an art piece.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Unfortunately, stolen art seems to be an issue in every community. Best thing you can do is ask a user to give credit for an art piece.



I've tried asking the original users and, but they either respond rudely or block. 
Reporting these users doesn't do any good either, because the staff only respond to content theft when the original artists submit the complaints. 
So what I do now is inform the original artists, so they can decide if they want to submit a complaint. 

Not long ago I discovered that somebody was tracing my art, and the thought struck me that I could easily not have found it. If anybody had realised it was traced and reported it, then it wouldn't have been removed. :C


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 2, 2019)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Lol thats amazing, scientists do have a good sense of humour. Thats still pretty amazing, i like astronomy, and one day i hope to get a telescope or something like that


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 2, 2019)

What? Oh these buttons are weird. Someone tell me how to just create a new message in a thread!

*facepalms*
(God I'm such a newbie...)


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 2, 2019)

Oh wait did I do that anyway...?

What is wrong with me?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 2, 2019)

K it's fine. I actually know how to use the forum now. 

I feel like such an idiot!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 2, 2019)

Took these pictures at the herpetology lab at my college. I have some new friends


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> K it's fine. I actually know how to use the forum now.
> 
> I feel like such an idiot!



We all do that the first time we try to post. ;D


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We all do that the first time we try to post. ;D


Well at least there's that...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Well at least there's that...


Except me of course. I am perfect. :]


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 2, 2019)

Haha!

By the way, I don't know much about the furry community yet. I am the only furry I know in person.

So, for what reasons do most furries create a sona? Is it because it's a different way to express themselves/ourselves, or because they just like the idea, or they actually identify really strongly with the animal, or maybe they just love to roleplay? Idk.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Haha!
> 
> By the way, I don't know much about the furry community yet. I am the only furry I know in person.
> 
> So, for what reasons do most furries create a sona? Is it because it's a different way to express themselves/ourselves, or because they just like the idea, or they actually identify really strongly with the animal, or maybe they just love to roleplay? Idk.



Varies from person to person. I don't have one at all.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 2, 2019)

Cool. I obviously wouldn't expect you to be able to speak for the entire community.

I'm still a little conflicted about whether or not I want to. I'm certainly creating a character, and I don't think anybody would question if I called it a fursona. But at the same time I am only dipping my toes into the fandom at this point and I don't necessarily want to go in too deep too soon. Get my meaning?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 2, 2019)

Mexis!  Hows it going?  Cottonmouth and milk snake?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 2, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Mexis!  Hows it going?  Cottonmouth and milk snake?


Hey Minx! 

Milk snake, yes. The other isn't a cotton mouth though. I'm not sure what species. I'll most likely know when I take the class. 

This is a cotton mouth


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 2, 2019)

I've held a snake once or twice (I'm sure most have) and I love how smooth they feel. It's so natural it's almost unnatural!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Minx!
> 
> Milk snake, yes. The other isn't a cotton mouth though. I'm not sure what species. I'll most likely know when I take the class.
> 
> This is a cotton mouth


Really good art!
I do like viewing badass stuff. Badass + computers + dragon = very cool.

Of course, I am much too innocent and lovely to post that kind of thing. 

(And because I'm not very good at drawing)
(Not bad, but not very good)
(I would actually try to draw that kind of stuff, just not post it. Not that sure why)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 3, 2019)

A slice of pie at 1AM, is cool :


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> A slice of pie at 1AM, is cool :


Lemon?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Lemon?


Yes... tasty, tasty.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Hmm.... Apple and blackberry pie is better.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

And crumble > pie


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 3, 2019)

Last night was... An experience.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 3, 2019)

21?


----------



## Bink (Mar 3, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 21?


Jump Street?
oh wait this isn't the word association thread...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Hmm.... Apple and blackberry pie is better.


Apple pie is my favorite. Especially with extra caramel and cinnamon.


----------



## Bink (Mar 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Apple pie is my favorite. Especially with extra caramel and cinnamon.


Apple pie is the _only_ pie. ....ugh now I want pie


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

Bink said:


> Apple pie is the _only_ pie. ....ugh now I want pie


*Gives you pie*


----------



## Bink (Mar 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Gives you pie*


Yaaaay piiiieeeee


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

Bink said:


> Yaaaay piiiieeeee


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 3, 2019)

...okay. i do not know what to do in the m-morning now.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 3, 2019)

Go back to sleep and start it later?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 3, 2019)

whyt31 said:


> ...okay. i do not know what to do in the m-morning now.


Why are you so shy?


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 3, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Why are you so shy?


because i don't know how to talk-


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 3, 2019)

whyt31 said:


> because i'm almost not used to talking... much.


You always talk here :3


----------



## Tyno (Mar 3, 2019)

whyt31 said:


> because i don't know how to talk-


Uhh here's how i do the social :V


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 3, 2019)

Take the win, run like hell, dodge, dip dive, duck and dodge. Repeat.

Oh wait.

That's LPW.  nevermind, not sure in open chat.  so yeah, try strike scream and run with a dash of troll and sarcasm.  stir vigorously and bake at 350*


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)

synthu ish here frendos!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)

hey ho fren!


----------



## Keefur (Mar 3, 2019)

Somebody mention pie?  How about pizza pie?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 3, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Somebody mention pie?  How about pizza pie?


delicious


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)

gnaaawwwwgnaawwwwwww  *wriggles about*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> gnaaawwwwgnaawwwwwww  *wriggles about*


*looks over* u good?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)

synthu just happy


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu just happy


ok bucko, just making sure


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


>


*looks down awkwardly* ik first aid but i dont think that will help


----------



## Keita Lemur (Mar 3, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Somebody mention pie?  How about pizza pie?



Somebodys hungry!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

I rather just realised, with all this talk of 'plant based' food...

...that I am eating mushrooms and they're not really plants are they? 

My vegetarianism is a lie!

...it should be 'non-animal' based food I guess. x3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

I made a motivational poster.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)

hey fren *paws @Infrarednexus*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

@Kazoo (Synthie) do you have a gallery on FA or a twitter?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)

no? why do you ask?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> no? why do you ask?



Just wanted to see.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)

ohs XP  I thought someone was claiming to be me or something for a second XD


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)

I'd show you my facebook, but its kinda depressing....


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ohs XP  I thought someone was claiming to be me or something for a second XD


Oh no, not at all.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh no, not at all.


phew! that's a good thing! don't think many people could handle more than one of me XD


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Hmm.... Apple and blackberry pie is better.


Yeah.. I like those, too. Lemon Meringue is one of my favorites.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

I find it fascinating to observe how vastly different conversation topics spontaneously and inexplicably arise when a thread is subjected to ultimate freedom...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

And also contemplate the objective best pudding.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 3, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 21?



I think you were responding to me? If so, oops, popped-in somewhere without WiFi.

Anyway, no, I'm British so, that'd be our 18th. But no, my uncle and I decided to go to Amsterdam, rather than me coming to see him in York, and... Well, I think most people know what Amsterdam is famous four.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

What that old "Dutch courage?"

Hope I've not just been racist...
Eek...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> What that old "Dutch courage?"
> 
> Hope I've not just been racist...
> Eek...



As half-Dutch, this does not offend me. Also I think that's an English expression, referring to alcohol

No, hash be what I've been trying.

I didn't think people would be appreciating saying it by name so, I tried to avoid that.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 3, 2019)

*Drinks sunny d.*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

My country has a serious police brutality problem


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> As half-Dutch, this does not offend me. Also I think that's an English expression, referring to alcohol
> 
> No, hash be what I've been trying.
> 
> I didn't think people would be appreciating saying it by name so, I tried to avoid that.


Sorry...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Sorry...



There's no need to apolagise


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Like the avatar.

I like most of the avatars tbh.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Like the avatar.
> 
> I like most of the avatars tbh.


I like your avatar too. It's super cute :3

It reminds me of my dog when he's happy I come home.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Yay! You're the first person to comment on my avatar.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *Drinks sunny d.*


Sunny D tastes so good.
It's on the same level as fresh apple juice for me, so literally right near the top of tasty drinks!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> As half-Dutch, this does not offend me. Also I think that's an English expression, referring to alcohol
> 
> No, hash be what I've been trying.
> 
> I didn't think people would be appreciating saying it by name so, I tried to avoid that.



Yes. 

Dutch courage: Beer

Russian courage: Spirits

French courage: We surrender!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes.
> 
> Dutch courage: Beer
> 
> ...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 56140



(To be fair we do tend to look over the fact that they Napoleoned half of Europe lol)


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey I’m not dead


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey, Not Dead!
I'm Luca


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Hey, Not Dead!
> I'm Luca


Hey Luca nice to meet you. You can call me Hungry


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Hey Luca nice to meet you. You can call me Hungry


I do that to everyone. It is a well known thing among my friends.
I apologise for my sense of humour


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I do that to everyone. It is a well known thing among my friends.
> I apologise for my sense of humour


No problem, dad :V


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey guys, did everything go over well with @Simo? I don’t think I was here to see if he found a place to stay, it’s been a while


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Hey guys, did everything go over well with @Simo? I don’t think I was here to see if he found a place to stay, it’s been a while


Yakamaru made a go fund me for him and we raised over a thousand dollars to get him back on his feet. Last I heard he's doing better.


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yakamaru made a go fund me for him and we raised over a thousand dollars to get him back on his feet. Last I heard he's doing better.


That’s a relief


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Hey I’m not dead



For now.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> That’s a relief


This place would be miserable without Simo. He's amazing


----------



## Keefur (Mar 3, 2019)

*fixes PB&Js for everyone*


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> For now.


0-0


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> 0-0


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


JE  SUS F    U    CK


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Gremlins!
Ah who doesn't love ancient movies hey?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Keefur said:


> *fixes PB&Js for everyone*


Except me. Just jelly plz. Except it's jam cause I'm British.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 4, 2019)

hey frens!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey frens!


howdy


Luca Listis said:


> Except me. Just jelly plz. Except it's jam cause I'm British.


*resists urge to scream MURICA F*** YEA* no i think its jelly...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> howdy
> 
> *resists urge to scream MURICA F*** YEA* no i think its jelly...


Here in Arkansas we say jelly, and we call crisps "chips"


----------



## Synthie (Mar 4, 2019)

its is strange tho how we have different names for the same things.. I'm British too XP


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Here in Arkansas we say jelly, and we call crisps "chips"


southern brother! we say the same in Alabama


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Give me strength...

Jelly then. Jelly all the way. I never said jam did anyone hear me say jam? No. Well, that's settled then.

(Grimaces at Captain TrashPanda)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> southern brother! we say the same in Alabama


Know anyone that calls soda "pop"?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Know anyone that calls soda "pop"?


one professor and one friend, both from the north *grimaces*


Luca Listis said:


> Give me strength...
> 
> Jelly then. Jelly all the way. I never said jam did anyone hear me say jam? No. Well, that's settled then.
> 
> (Grimaces at Captain TrashPanda)


*looks down* coulda swore he was out cold... *gets the knockout gas* that should help...


----------



## Synthie (Mar 4, 2019)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! synthu gettin' new boots soon!!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> one professor and one friend, both from the north *grimaces*
> 
> *looks down* coulda swore he was out cold... *gets the knockout gas* that should help...


(Oh sorry. Thought that was only in the other thread. I'll keep being unconscious)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 4, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! synthu gettin' new boots soon!!


Awesome!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> (Oh sorry. Thought that was only in the other thread. I'll keep being unconscious)


lmao im kidding im just messin


----------



## Synthie (Mar 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Awesome!



they look like this


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> they look like this


those look rly cool


----------



## Synthie (Mar 4, 2019)

awww thamks fren    they weren't even very expensive


----------



## Synthie (Mar 4, 2019)

for some time now I've thought the fashion industry is somewhat unbalanced..  if your a women it can be quite easy to find unique and interesting clothing, where as for men it can cost a lot of money just to buy something that stands out


----------



## Synthie (Mar 4, 2019)

oops!  I think I killed the chat


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Know anyone that calls soda "pop"?


I know a few myself. And many who say soda pop.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 4, 2019)

Just call it coke already.  lol


----------



## Bink (Mar 4, 2019)

I’m in the northern Midwest... everyone calls it pop here. _Everyone_


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 5, 2019)

Here in Oklahoma most people call it pop. But there aren’t really a lot of people here, seeing as we’re in the center of a shit ton of prairies and we see tornados weekly


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 5, 2019)

I call it either refri or guaraná


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 5, 2019)

Kinda a cool video showing the differences across the usa
I’m Sort if inbetween soda and pop


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 5, 2019)

Just tried to pour a little bit of sugar into my coffee but nO, a wHOLE FRIGGIN CHUNK OF SUGAR FELL INTO MY MUG AND NOW IM NOT GONNA LIVE PAST 30


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 5, 2019)

DAMNIT TOO MUCH CREAMER


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 5, 2019)

henlo friends... am bacc


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> henlo friends... am bacc


howdy


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> henlo friends... am bacc


*boop*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *boop*


what up synth


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

hey fren ^_^  just came back form doing some shopping


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey fren ^_^  just came back form doing some shopping


noice


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm not feeling very good about posting here lately...I see so much acrimony, and a lack of empathy, of kindness...and, I suppose I just can't relate to many things. I'll post here and again in games, but coming here, I feel less and less a sense of fun and community, and more and more one of alienation and sadness.

...and yet I have met and know so many good friends, it is hard to say what to do: I have never been one for Discord servers, and this is about the last forum left...maybe I'll start posting again, more...I'll keep in touch with friends via PM, of course...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> I'm not feeling very good about posting here lately...I see so much acrimony, and a lack of empathy, of kindness...and, I suppose I just can't relate to many things. I'll post here and again in games, but coming here, I feel less and less a sense of fun and community, and more and more one of alienation and sadness.
> 
> ...and yet I have met and know so many good friends, it is hard to say what to do: I have never been one for Discord servers, and this is about the last forum left...maybe I'll start posting again, more...I'll keep in touch with friends via PM, of course...


in the OC or all over FAF?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> I'm not feeling very good about posting here lately...I see so much acrimony, and a lack of empathy, of kindness...and, I suppose I just can't relate to many things. I'll post here and again in games, but coming here, I feel less and less a sense of fun and community, and more and more one of alienation and sadness.
> 
> ...and yet I have met and know so many good friends, it is hard to say what to do: I have never been one for Discord servers, and this is about the last forum left...maybe I'll start posting again, more...I'll keep in touch with friends via PM, of course...



I only use Open chat, so I wouldn't know about the whole forum..  but I think furs here are generally very accepting


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> in the OC or all over FAF?


 
The site in general.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

I was using facebook for a long time, but its really depressing there..  I decided to just quit for a week, and use the forums instead.. it made me feel so much better and I prefer fur affinity to facebook more now


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

oh my yes, im feeling especially delightful this afternoon.. I may even play a record XP


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> The site in general.


OC always seem quiet, but there are a handful of people on here who just want attention, specifically in LPW
Thats beside the point. But idk it seems quiet but not super depressing


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

heres what im listening to


----------



## Bink (Mar 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> I'm not feeling very good about posting here lately...I see so much acrimony, and a lack of empathy, of kindness...and, I suppose I just can't relate to many things. I'll post here and again in games, but coming here, I feel less and less a sense of fun and community, and more and more one of alienation and sadness.
> 
> ...and yet I have met and know so many good friends, it is hard to say what to do: I have never been one for Discord servers, and this is about the last forum left...maybe I'll start posting again, more...I'll keep in touch with friends via PM, of course...


I’m fairly new but I’m enjoying messing around in the forum. I’ve seen a lot of threads that have been wholesome af and the complete opposite of what you’re drescribing. But this is online, a forum, yadda yadda... so drama is inevitable. We, as people, have a tendency to gloss over the good and focus on the bad, a good example is the news... for this reason I choose to ignore most conventional news sites/stations, and that can be applied everywhere. It doesn’t make the problem better, but at least you’re not letting it drag you down.


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 5, 2019)

I love how I went from “OwO hewwo fellow furries” when I first joined to “sup fellow furfags who wants to burn in Hell with me?... UwU.”


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> I love how I went from “OwO hewwo fellow furries” when I first joined to “sup fellow furfags who wants to burn in Hell with me?... UwU.”


yeah, strange how that tends to happen XD


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 5, 2019)

i has a boyfriend now.... long distance tho... he lives in cali


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

awwwww that's nice fren


----------



## Tyno (Mar 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i has a boyfriend now.... long distance tho... he lives in cali


Cali's nice


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

hi tyno ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Mar 5, 2019)

hello


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

are you ok fren?


----------



## Bink (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey, there’s actually someone in OC


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)

Bink said:


> I’m fairly new but I’m enjoying messing around in the forum. I’ve seen a lot of threads that have been wholesome af and the complete opposite of what you’re drescribing. But this is online, a forum, yadda yadda... so drama is inevitable. We, as people, have a tendency to gloss over the good and focus on the bad, a good example is the news... for this reason I choose to ignore most conventional news sites/stations, and that can be applied everywhere. It doesn’t make the problem better, but at least you’re not letting it drag you down.



Yeah, that's true; sometimes, it gets harder to tune out the static, but all in all, there are a lotta great folks here, and fun, and support to be had.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 5, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> are you ok fren?


I believe i'm good thx for asking! you?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 5, 2019)

synthu ish a happy boye!


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m trying to design a (human) character but apparently my hands don’t want to work today and I’m stuck with what looks like a Lenny face. U-U


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 5, 2019)

iiiiinnnnnnn west philadelphia born n' raised...


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 6, 2019)

whats the translation from twitter to logical when they say "in touch soon"


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Morning, fuzzbutts.

Here's some toffifee to get your morning started. =w=


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2019)

Back from my vacation, only home for a few days and already catching shit from my siblings. I'm not built for this family crap...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 6, 2019)

Relish is great on a BLT at 1 AM...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

If a canine runs a waffle house, can you rename it to Woofle House? :thonk:


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> If a canine runs a waffle house, can you rename it to Woofle House? :thonk:



Even better, it could be like one of those cat cafés, except with waffles and friendly dogs.  I'd go there!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> If a canine runs a waffle house, can you rename it to Woofle House? :thonk:


maybe


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 6, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> cat cafés



catfés


----------



## Synthie (Mar 6, 2019)

'ey frens!


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 6, 2019)

idk how to conversation but hi


----------



## Synthie (Mar 6, 2019)

*wags tail* nice to see you again frendo


----------



## Bink (Mar 6, 2019)

Heya @Kazoo (Synthie)!
Erm how do you prefer to be addressed?.. as Kazoo, or Synthie? Wasn’t sure and I’d thought I’d ask


----------



## Synthie (Mar 6, 2019)

I prefer to just be called "Synth" or "Synthie"  …  I only added the Kazoo bit because there was another furry called Synth Fox..  I wish I could change it to just synthie… but I don't think I can..


----------



## Tyno (Mar 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I prefer to just be called "Synth" or "Synthie"  …  I only added the Kazoo bit because there was another furry called Synth Fox..  I wish I could change it to just synthie… but I don't think I can..


How about Mr. Boop?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 6, 2019)

mr boop is fine too XD


----------



## Synthie (Mar 6, 2019)

yeah.. theres no way to change your name on this site.. which is annoying.. on The Furry Forums website you can change it at the drop of a hat XP


----------



## Tyno (Mar 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> yeah.. theres no way to change your name on this site.. which is annoying.. on The Furry Forums website you can change it at the drop of a hat XP


I wish The detective part of my names is a joke.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 6, 2019)

well at least you don't have a copyright issue on your hands XD


----------



## Tyno (Mar 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> well at least you don't have a copyright issue on your hands XD


just a name


----------



## Synthie (Mar 6, 2019)

*boop* ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Mar 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *boop* ^_^


aww


----------



## Synthie (Mar 6, 2019)

ur welcome fren


----------



## Tyno (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyways I should do my homework see ya


----------



## Synthie (Mar 6, 2019)

dawww….  ok fren


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 6, 2019)

_*~*__*S*__*T*__*A*__*Y *__*H*__*Y*__*D*__*R*__*A*__*T*__*E*__*D*__*~*_


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 6, 2019)

be careful around hydroxyl acid cause inhaling too much of it can be deadly


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 6, 2019)

..so random thought..
...does anyone here still eat Banquet dinners..??


----------



## Bink (Mar 6, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> ..so random thought..
> ...does anyone here still eat Banquet dinners..??


Nope... now that I'm older and know what actual food tastes like I can't stomach them... that being said I will buy the family pack of Banquet frozen "ribs" to make easy cheap rib sammiches


----------



## Tyno (Mar 6, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> ..so random thought..
> ...does anyone here still eat Banquet dinners..??


you mean leftovers?


----------



## Bink (Mar 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> you mean leftovers?








I always enjoy having them to take for lunch... I'm too lazy to make sammiches... Yeah I know.. that's pretty lazy x3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 6, 2019)

Bink said:


> I always enjoy having them to take for lunch... I'm too lazy to make sammiches... Yeah I know.. that's pretty lazy x3


 I love sandwiches, I like a lot of leftovers, too.. as it's easier, and it saves money.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 7, 2019)

Nope, saves tons of time in dinner prep


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *wags tail* nice to see you again frendo


*puts paw on your face, tail wagging quietly behind me*

Fren! :>


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 7, 2019)

Yotes RULE...


----------



## Keefur (Mar 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> If a canine runs a waffle house, can you rename it to Woofle House? :thonk:


I went to a Waffle House once late at night.  The shift before theirs had forgotten to pull out more waffle batter from the locked store room before they left, and the late shift didn't have a key and consequentally had run out.  
I asked them, "What do you call this place, House?!"


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yotes RULE...



*Ahem*





Actually, you guys are awesome! Might actually make a yote sona one day!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I went to a Waffle House once late at night.  The shift before theirs had forgotten to pull out more waffle batter from the locked store room before they left, and the late shift didn't have a key and consequentally had run out.
> I asked them, "What do you call this place, House?!"


"That's Doctor house, sir. PhD".

Man, I miss watching House M.D..


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 7, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> *Ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's very resilient; which is a key yote trait. ☺


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> He's very resilient; which is a key yote trait. ☺



Exactly! 
I think about him when I'm struggling with school/uni projects!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Exactly!
> I think about him when I'm struggling with school/uni projects!



I hope your success/effort ratio is at least a little bit higher than Wile.E's!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I hope your success/effort ratio is at least a little bit higher than Wile.E's!



Haha!! It_ usually_ is!


----------



## Keefur (Mar 7, 2019)

Uh oh!  Coyotes!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 7, 2019)

hey frendos!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey frendos!


howdy


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

hey @Kazoo (Synthie) is there any chance you play GTA?


----------



## Conseqq (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi, I figured that I should expand my reach here, than staying in a single thread. So.. hey.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 7, 2019)

Conseqq said:


> Hi, I figured that I should expand my reach here, than staying in a single thread. So.. hey.



I only like milk in my coffee.

....
..

Hi :3


----------



## Synthie (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> hey @Kazoo (Synthie) is there any chance you play GTA?


I used to play it religiously a few years ago XP


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I used to play it religiously a few years ago XP


you know the indian dude that runs the gas stations you can rob?
every time u say "fren" thats what i think lmao


----------



## Synthie (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> you know the indian dude that runs the gas stations you can rob?
> every time u say "fren" thats what i think lmao



Ok lol XD  I say it because that's how shibes talk and I like thems XP


----------



## Bink (Mar 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey frendos!


Hey Synthie ^w^


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Ok lol XD  I say it because that's how shibes talk and I like thems XP


*indian* hello fren-
*Franklin* CLEAN OUT THE GODDAMN REGISTER! XD


----------



## Synthie (Mar 7, 2019)

Bink said:


> Hey Synthie ^w^


How are you frendo? ^_^


----------



## Bink (Mar 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> How are you frendo? ^_^


I’m feeling pretty good mentally, thanks for asking. Having some health issues so I gotta see the doctor soon though, overall I’m feeling pretty optimistic.

How about you :3?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 7, 2019)

Bink said:


> I’m feeling pretty good mentally, thanks for asking. Having some health issues so I gotta see the doctor soon though, overall I’m feeling pretty optimistic.
> 
> How about you :3?


im good thanks ^_^ just got back from visiting my parents.  I hope ur ok health wise btw


----------



## Synthie (Mar 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> *puts paw on your face, tail wagging quietly behind me*
> 
> Fren! :>


'ey fren that tickle! XP


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> 'ey fren that tickle! XP


*boops*


----------



## Synthie (Mar 7, 2019)

*giggles* how are you fren


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *giggles* how are you fren


I'm pretty good.

Just squeeing over this amazeballs mouse fursuit I found a couple of minutes ago.






And you? How are you?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 7, 2019)

awwwww that suit is so cute!! im good thanks btw ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

That's good to hear, man. Have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 7, 2019)

well essentially i'd like to meet with my band, but I cant guarantee that will happen..


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Few things are guaranteed, mate. Doesn't mean you shouldn't plan towards things tho.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm pretty good.
> 
> Just squeeing over this amazeballs mouse fursuit I found a couple of minutes ago.
> 
> ...


damn. somebody put a hella lot of effort into that


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> damn. somebody put a hella lot of effort into that


I know! It's incredible how much effort and craftsmanship have been put into this suit. 

You can even see how much love have been put into it, too.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I know! It's incredible how much effort and craftsmanship have been put into this suit.
> 
> You can even see how much love have been put into it, too.


blood, sweat, tears, and a whole bunch of love


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> blood, sweat, tears, and a whole bunch of love


Indeed.

I've never fancied wearing let alone owning a fursuit, but this one right here made me a little curious at the very least.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 7, 2019)

Can’t wait for friday. It’s been a long week and I’d nap all weekend if I could.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, the moister damage to the wall around the window has gotten to the point where there's a swarm of woodlice living in the cracks and on the windowsill. The landlord has always said there's nothing they can do to fix the mold. I'd like to see them tell me that when they see it's causing actual property damage. Bloody useless. God knows how much fucking mold I've breathed in over the last half a decade. Thank god I'm moving out next week.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm glad yesterday is finished.  It was one of the worst days I've had in a long, long time.  I was awakened by a phone call telling me a friend and fellow printer had suffered a stroke.  He was 49 years old.  I kicked everything into gear because he does a lot of printing for me.  I had to make a run to get some paper and headed toward his shop to pick up jobs he had already done.  Two blocks from his shop, I had a tire blow out.  I managed to limp the car over to his shop, shredding the tire en route.  His employee/girlfriend was there as was my friend's brother.  They were in a pretty somber mood.  There was a tire place around the corner and Draconis and I were able to acquire a tire.  I then had to rush back to my shop to get out an order that was being next day air shipped.  I finally cleared my schedule to go see my friend downtown at the hospital.  When I get there, I am told that he is brain dead.  I was able to go in and give my goodbyes.  He was on an automated breather.   So yeah... a real punk day.  Sorry for the vent.  I seldom do this. *sighs*


----------



## Bink (Mar 8, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I'm glad yesterday is finished.  It was one of the worst days I've had in a long, long time.  I was awakened by a phone call telling me a friend and fellow printer had suffered a stroke.  He was 49 years old.  I kicked everything into gear because he does a lot of printing for me.  I had to make a run to get some paper and headed toward his shop to pick up jobs he had already done.  Two blocks from his shop, I had a tire blow out.  I managed to limp the car over to his shop, shredding the tire en route.  His employee/girlfriend was there as was my friend's brother.  They were in a pretty somber mood.  There was a tire place around the corner and Draconis and I were able to acquire a tire.  I then had to rush back to my shop to get out an order that was being next day air shipped.  I finally cleared my schedule to go see my friend downtown at the hospital.  When I get there, I am told that he is brain dead.  I was able to go in and give my goodbyes.  He was on an automated breather.   So yeah... a real punk day.  Sorry for the vent.  I seldom do this. *sighs*


Don't be sorry for venting, from what you've said you _needed_ it after that day, we all experience those days eventually and it definitely helps to talk about it. I had a similar experience (sorta)  a year ago when I lost a family member to suicide... It all seemed to go downhill from there.. _it felt surreal_.
I suck at these kinds of situations.. but I just wanted to say I'm sorry for what happened to your friend. for what its worth...


----------



## Keefur (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you, @Bink  I don't often have "down" days.  I'm just so sad.  He and I had some really nice plans for expanding the print shops.  When I went through my divorce, he was one of the few people who actually helped me stabilize my life.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I'm glad yesterday is finished.  It was one of the worst days I've had in a long, long time.  I was awakened by a phone call telling me a friend and fellow printer had suffered a stroke.  He was 49 years old.  I kicked everything into gear because he does a lot of printing for me.  I had to make a run to get some paper and headed toward his shop to pick up jobs he had already done.  Two blocks from his shop, I had a tire blow out.  I managed to limp the car over to his shop, shredding the tire en route.  His employee/girlfriend was there as was my friend's brother.  They were in a pretty somber mood.  There was a tire place around the corner and Draconis and I were able to acquire a tire.  I then had to rush back to my shop to get out an order that was being next day air shipped.  I finally cleared my schedule to go see my friend downtown at the hospital.  When I get there, I am told that he is brain dead.  I was able to go in and give my goodbyes.  He was on an automated breather.   So yeah... a real punk day.  Sorry for the vent.  I seldom do this. *sighs*



I'm really sorry about what happened, buddy. I don't have any adequate words, but I do have all my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 8, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> I'm really sorry about what happened, buddy. I don't have any adequate words, but I do have all my thoughts and prayers.



I'll right myself soon enough.  I'm just kind of really sad right now.


----------



## Bink (Mar 8, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Thank you, @Bink  I don't often have "down" days.  I'm just so sad.  He and I had some really nice plans for expanding the print shops.  When I went through my divorce, he was one of the few people who actually helped me stabilize my life.


I know that kind of friend... they're rare and special. It sounds like you were fortunate for having them in your life, those memories you made with them are worth more than anything.
I'm not usually an emotional person but I feel for you and can relate (won't get into details tho cuz this isn't about me)
I'm actually tearing up a bit now...


----------



## Keefur (Mar 8, 2019)

My friend wasn't a Furry.  He was a fellow printer.  We did lots of jobs together.  I was supposed to go over to his shop Monday and give him and his staff a Photoshop lesson.  He was supposed to buy me lunch.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 8, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I'll right myself soon enough.  I'm just kind of really sad right now.



Grief takes time buddy, I know from experience. 

I wish I could say more. 

*hugs*


----------



## Keefur (Mar 8, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Grief takes time buddy, I know from experience.
> 
> I wish I could say more.
> 
> *hugs*


*Hugs*


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 8, 2019)

*hugs* @Keefur


----------



## Keefur (Mar 8, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> *hugs* @Keefur


*Hugs back*


----------



## Conseqq (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello, I am back.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 8, 2019)

..Any rich furs on here?

I'm trying to save and stuff, to be "wealthy" I guess..


----------



## Tyno (Mar 8, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> ..Any rich furs on here?
> 
> I'm trying to save and stuff, to be "wealthy" I guess..


Scrouge Mc Duck


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 8, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> ..Any rich furs on here?
> 
> I'm trying to save and stuff, to be "wealthy" I guess..


not by trade, I make the late 20's as far as wages go.  
but the INHERITANCE, MAN.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

Well my temp ban is finally up. Though I think the site is acting up a bit with that. Sorry for being a jackass y'all.


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Well my temp ban is finally up. Though I think the site is acting up a bit with that. Sorry for being a jackass y'all.


Actually you came just in time to see some tweaks that were made to displaying status; some manual fixes were needed to be made.

Welcome back nonetheless!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> Actually you came just in time to see some tweaks that were made to displaying status



Do you mean orange names?


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you mean orange names?


Staff colors (Dragoneer mentioned the specific color, to be tweaked), Staff Banner tweak which Dragoneer did, Banned color/Banner, and a few minor things.

Consider this an official tease for likely a few more to come. The annoying thing now is that the color doesn't always reflect... but it should identify staff easier in comments and so forth.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 9, 2019)

hey ho frendos!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi Kazoo!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi Mr. Boop


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

*frantic kazoo noises*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *frantic kazoo noises*


*kazoo kid noises*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *kazoo kid noises*


NO!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> NO!


YOUCH
oh hi!
Wait a minute. Who are you?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> YOUCH
> oh hi!
> Wait a minute. Who are you?


The meanest cat you will ever meet


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> The meanest cat you will ever meet


Welp i know how to fix that to the vet we go


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Welp i know how to fix that to the vet we go


Absolutely not!


----------



## Bink (Mar 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey ho frendos!


Heya Synthie ^w^


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Absolutely not!


*yeets you into the cage*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *yeets you into the cage*


REEEEE!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *yeets you into the cage*


I would do that. That's no cat....


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> REEEEE!


:3 to the vet we go!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :3 to the vet we go!


I can't wait to scratch you when I get out of this cage >:V


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I would do that. That's no cat....


I am the cat from hell that you can't get rid of


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't wait to scratch you when I get out of this cage >:V
> 
> I am the cat from hell that you can't get rid of


 I liked getting scratched behind the ears but hugging is where it crosses the line.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I liked getting scratched behind the ears but hugging is where it crosses the line.


I will scratch your face off


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I will scratch your face off


How about I drag you into water?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> How about I drag you into water?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


:3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :3


You wouldn't truly do that to a poor little cat would you?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You wouldn't truly do that to a poor little cat would you?


You look like a 6 ft dragon in a cat castume wdym?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

@Infrarednexus @Detective Tyno


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> You look like a 6 ft dragon in a cat castume wdym?


Nexus is 7 ft tall you idi....oh shit I gave myself a way


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Nexus is 7 ft tall you idi....oh shit I gave myself a way


:3
I got you in a cage.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :3
> I got you in a cage.


*Gets out of cage*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Gets out of cage*


Well since you got out of that... Can you get out of that cat costume?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Well since you got out of that... Can you get out of that cat costume?


No! I identify as an evil cat that ruins your weekends at grandmas house


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> No! I identify as an evil cat that ruins your weekends at grandmas house


Ironically i am at my grandmas house
*puts you back in cage while you're talking*


----------



## Synthie (Mar 9, 2019)

wow! where did all these posts come from!?!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Ironically i am at my grandmas house
> *puts you back in cage while you're talking*


REEEEE!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> wow! where did all these posts come from!?!?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> REEEEE!


:3
locks cage
haha i'm so skrewed after this.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :3
> locks cage
> haha i'm so skrewed after this.


Please let me out


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Please let me out


why?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> why?


So I can give you a hug?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> So I can give you a *hug*?


You don't know me well then.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> You don't know me well then.


*picks the lock and gets out and hugs you*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *picks the lock and gets out and hugs you*


No i'm serious it's insanely creepy in my eyes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> No i'm serious it's insanely creepy in my eyes.


You are a strange manokit


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You are a strange manokit


And you're a strange kitchen


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You are a strange manokit


But who's stranger? You, or Tyno? :3


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> But who's stranger? You, or Tyno? :3


Nexus most definitely!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Nexus most definitely!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Why did you just edit that on me?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Why did you just edit that on me?


Cause I could :V


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Cause I could :V


*marks down your price tag 50%*
This dragon needs to go!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 9, 2019)

where you get that from fren?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *marks down your price tag 50%*
> This dragon needs to go!


You'll miss me when I'm gone.....


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Nexus most definitely!


Don't know about that one, man.

Do an RPS for it?
Rock Paper Scissors


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *marks down your price tag 50%*
> This dragon needs to go!


Oooo, I always love a bargain! :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Don't know about that one, man.
> 
> Do an RPS for it?
> Rock Paper Scissors


He'll just find a way to cheat


----------



## Synthie (Mar 9, 2019)

*rolls around on the floor*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You'll miss me when I'm gone.....


I'm seriously not sure about that.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Oooo, I always love a bargain! :3


Don't even think about it >:V


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He'll just find a way to cheat


Cheat and steal the power outlet. :V


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't even think about it >:V


Come on! I want money!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Come on! I want money!


This is dehumanizing ( :^ I )


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> This is dehumanizing ( :^ I )


You're not human.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> You're not human.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


ok so who wants to by this android dragon :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> ok so who wants to by this android dragon :V


2¢?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> 2¢?


Whoa paying full price! Ok Mr. Money Bags


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

I despise you all


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I despise you all


Hey you hugged me!
I'm just doing revenge!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 9, 2019)

calm down frendos XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> 2¢?


$0.03. He's mine. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm at least the same price as a pint of guinness >:V


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> $0.03. He's mine. :V


Whoa!
Next you'll be saying you have a dollar!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Whoa!
> Next you'll be saying you have a dollar!


Is the autobuy at $1?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Shut up!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Is the autobuy at $1?


No because you can never have enough money for art.


Infrarednexus said:


> Shut up!


No u


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> No because you can never have enough money for art.
> 
> No u


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> No because you can never have enough money for art.


D:


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 9, 2019)

Bored ;-;


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Ur not my mom


_Ivory_ said:


> Bored ;-;


Ok


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Ur not my mom


And I'm not for sale! >:V


----------



## Synthie (Mar 9, 2019)

*S P O O K*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> And I'm not for sale! >:V


The price tag says otherwise :3 you're $2.50 now :V


----------



## Bink (Mar 9, 2019)

_Sigh _Why must I have this incessant need to vomit out my thoughts to people through messages... I can never do it in person that’s for sure..


----------



## Tyno (Mar 9, 2019)

Bink said:


> _Sigh _Why must I have this incessant need to vomit out my thoughts to people through messages... I can never do it in person that’s for sure..


It's more comfortable?


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Bink said:


> _Sigh _Why must I have this incessant need to vomit out my thoughts to people through messages... I can never do it in person that’s for sure..


Practice. Practice makes perfect =p


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

Just got through this mornings rampage across half the Solar System in Warframe.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Just got through this mornings rampage across half the Solar System in Warframe.


Disturbed Niiiceeeeeeeee


----------



## Bink (Mar 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Just got through this mornings rampage across half the Solar System in Warframe.


AWMG I love that song! *headbanging ensues*


----------



## Synthie (Mar 9, 2019)

Synthu been learnin' stuff


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

Just got cussed by someone from another store as a lying bastard for not bending company policy as far as they do at other stores on cash back. I work at a smaller store that can't afford the bank fees for unrestricted cashback. I love retail.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

So I just learned today the minions shouldn't drive


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> So I just learned today the minions shouldn't drive


My favorite part was when the minion dies.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> My favorite part was when the minion dies.


He's working for Jesus now


----------



## Vancouver Photo (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Guys ! 

I am a photography student looking to take some photographs of a furry in full costume in their home. I live in Vancouver, British Columbia and am wondering if anybody in the area might be interested ! I will pay you for your time. If you or someone you know wants to chat further please email me at 'matsschram@gmail.com'. I take my craft very seriously and would operate with the utmost respect.

So so soooo thankful for anyones help in regards to this, and looking forward to hopefully hearing from some of you

P.S. if you are interested to see the kind of photo work I do feel free to visit my instagram - "matsschram".

Thank you !

-Mats


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 10, 2019)

Vancouver Photo said:


> Hi Guys !
> 
> I am a photography student looking to take some photographs of a furry in full costume in their home. I live in Vancouver, British Columbia and am wondering if anybody in the area might be interested ! I will pay you for your time. If you or someone you know wants to chat further please email me at 'matsschram@gmail.com'. I take my craft very seriously and would operate with the utmost respect.
> 
> ...


You might want to start a thread in another section of the site. People would possibly be more comfortable meeting elsewhere than a personal dwelling also.


----------



## Vancouver Photo (Mar 10, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You might want to start a thread in another section of the site. People would possibly be more comfortable meeting elsewhere than a personal dwelling also.


Ok thank you for the advice !


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 10, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You might want to start a thread in another section of the site. People would possibly be more comfortable meeting elsewhere than a personal dwelling also.


One person disappears at my house and suddenly everyone freaks out about meeting at someone's house.  it was one time people!  And seriously, she was abducted by aliens!


----------



## Vancouver Photo (Mar 10, 2019)

what do you guys think is a good place to post a thread for this ? sorry I'm very new to this


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 10, 2019)

Probably Fur-suiting and Costuming.


----------



## Vancouver Photo (Mar 10, 2019)

thanks for all your help Misha !


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2019)

The site went down for six hours, the thought of missing out on shitposting scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 10, 2019)

You, too?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

yeah it was down for me as well


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 10, 2019)

I think it was down for everyone


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hope no hacks


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 10, 2019)

"Pakistani hackers hack into furry art forum, stealing 15 terabytes of degenerate lewds and original characters"


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> "Pakistani hackers hack into furry art forum, stealing 15 terabytes of degenerate lewds and original characters"


At least they weren't shitposting 'send bobs and vagene' XD


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 10, 2019)

insertgenericnamehere1 said:


> At least they weren't shitposting 'send bobs and vagene' XD


*checks inbox*

shit...


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> *checks inbox*
> 
> shit...


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

bobs or vagana which ever will it be? -  ♪


----------



## Keefur (Mar 10, 2019)

Vancouver Photo said:


> Ok thank you for the advice !


If you have an FA account, you could start posting your photos there as well and start getting a following.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 10, 2019)

insertgenericnamehere1 said:


>


This guy looks like a Klingon wannabe.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

Keefur said:


> This guy looks like a Klingon wannabe.


I have a feeling that's slightly racist XD


----------



## Keefur (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm not being racist.  I think the guy looks like Worf from Star Trek.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 10, 2019)

Star Wars is better >w>


----------



## Bink (Mar 10, 2019)

Hey everyfur. Ugh working on Sunday.. bleh. On the bright side, on Sunday I’m my own boss


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 10, 2019)

Warhammer 40,000 is better than both. 

Worship not these false idols or perish by my bolts heretic!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

mawww mawwwww *rolls around*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> mawww mawwwww *rolls around*


*boops*


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

*giggles*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

Da heck is this garbage?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

buh'scuse me?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

No gigglin' at boops! Not allowed!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 10, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> No gigglin' at boops! Not allowed!


*giggles loudly* 

I'm a rebel


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *giggles loudly*
> 
> I'm a rebel


GAAAAAAAASPPPPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 10, 2019)

To each the boops according to their need, from each the giggles according to their ability.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

Boop my nose and you lose a finger!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

*boops own noes and giggles*


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Mar 10, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 54957


I don't hate him..


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *boops own noes and giggles*


I will never quit!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

THIS FINE IVE INCURRED IS UNJUST!!!!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

Fine!


----------



## TTArts (Mar 10, 2019)

I _am_ a real wizard! Stop laughing at me!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

im sorry..  I have no idea what going on?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

I'll laugh if I wanna!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

I have a feeling these two came from another chat XD


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

I came to bring the gift of spice!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 10, 2019)

sorry, I messed up the line.. its actually: I'll NOT PAY THIS FINE IVE INCURRED ITS UNJUST!!!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> sorry, I messed up the line.. its actually: I'll NOT PAY THIS FINE IVE INCURRED ITS UNJUST!!!


Fine, don't pay the fine. See if I care.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm here to control your spice, so I can control the universe.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 10, 2019)

Try to control my spice!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 10, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm here to control your spice, so I can control the universe.


You want to control @The Universe ?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 11, 2019)

I love these little cookies, they're awesome... (especially at 1 AM whilst I read some of these threads). ☺


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 11, 2019)

Nothing beats Marylands chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 11, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Nothing beats Marylands chocolate chip cookies


Nah... Chips Ahoy, all the way :


----------



## Synthie (Mar 11, 2019)

hey floofers!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 11, 2019)

>55 degrees out, not a cloud in the sky
>Neighbor’s kids playing outside
>Just mowed the lawn
>


>?!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 11, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> >55 degrees out, not a cloud in the sky
> >Neighbor’s kids playing outside
> >Just mowed the lawn
> >View attachment 56760
> >?!



Hope you have some firewood, snaks, and a blanket my dude.


----------



## Bink (Mar 11, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Hope you have some firewood, snaks, and a blanket my dude.
> View attachment 56764


Now I wanna go play some Demon’s Souls... never finished it.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 11, 2019)

Bink said:


> Now I wanna go play some Demon’s Souls... never finished it.


Too bad the servers are now dead alongside the OG Dark Souls servers


----------



## Bink (Mar 11, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Too bad the servers are now dead alongside the OG Dark Souls servers


:C yup. The worst part is the game always spends a good 3 minutes or so every time you start it up trying to connect and you know it never will.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2019)

For some reason I crave a huuuge snickers right now.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 11, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> For some reason I crave a huuuge snickers right now.



I rather have a huge Twix bar, I feel like I would get sick with just one bite of that snickers


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I rather have a huge Twix bar, I feel like I would get sick with just one bite of that snickers
> View attachment 56767


Aahhhhh, man!

Now I got reeeally hungry for some chocolate, despite eating a whole one over the course of today. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 11, 2019)

I had no idea they made chocolate bars that big


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I had no idea they made chocolate bars that big


Me neither. Until I looked them up with DuckDuckGo anyway. .3


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 12, 2019)

Pls Pls somebody respond I really want to know if my friends a furry she has really got me thinking she might be one 
Clue #1: She is an artist and I know she draws animals because I really got to know her because of how good she is at drawing dragons 
Clue #2: She owns one of those cat ear headbands 
Clue #3: She downloaded that computer add on that makes Puro from changed walk around at the bottom of your computer (the Biggest givaaway so far) 
So obviously you can't blame me for considering she might be a furry 
but it's not like I can just ask her if I do ask her everybody is going to be like "did you really just ask someone if they were a furry?" and I could lose a ton of friends and if I'm wrong and she's not onethan it would be even worse 
on the other hand I really want to know because if she is a furry it would be great to have another friend who is one and we could talk about furry stuff together whenever we're alon it would be great 
So I need to know 
Is she a furry or not?


----------



## AriesFox (Mar 12, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> Pls Pls somebody respond I really want to know if my friends a furry she has really got me thinking she might be one
> Clue #1: She is an artist and I know she draws animals because I really got to know her because of how good she is at drawing dragons
> Clue #2: She owns one of those cat ear headbands
> Clue #3: She downloaded that computer add on that makes Puro from changed walk around at the bottom of your computer (the Biggest givaaway so far)
> ...


It sounds like maybe she is on the fence about her decision to be a furry; Or possibly, that if she is one already, she hasn’t decided to reveal it publicly or to other people yet. 

If you were to ask her now, when she presumably isn’t ready, she’d probably just deny it. Give her more time, get to know her better. As you both become better friends, maybe eventually she will trust you enough to share that part of herself with you. Leep in mind though, it may not actually exist, so don’t be disappointed if she’s not a furry!


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 12, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


>


.. Temporarily :V


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 12, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> .. Temporarily :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 12, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


This reference is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>



What is thy bidding, my master?


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 12, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> Pls Pls somebody respond I really want to know if my friends a furry she has really got me thinking she might be one
> Clue #1: She is an artist and I know she draws animals because I really got to know her because of how good she is at drawing dragons
> Clue #2: She owns one of those cat ear headbands
> Clue #3: She downloaded that computer add on that makes Puro from changed walk around at the bottom of your computer (the Biggest givaaway so far)
> ...



Don't worry about it. It will be revealed in due time. You can talk with all these furries about furry stuff. Can't talk to me though. Get out of my face with the fur trash


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 12, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

That feel when you finish a Warframe color scheme based on the Valis environment colors to serve as semi-camo, and then get on an industrial binge and have to change all your shit to black and dark metalic colors.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

I ran out of alchohol prep pads, and don't want to boil water.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> What is thy bidding, my master?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm not really a huge fan of this whole "spring forward, fall back" nonsense (on the clocks) that we have to deal with every year; as it screws a lot of things up with people... (including me). Seeing that I lost an hour of my time today - I had to scramble practically all day to catch up with things... which was a bit tough to deal with.. (sigh) why we still do this every year, I don't know.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh, do I have to do that tonight?


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 12, 2019)

DST should be super banned from life. It does nothing useful and its only use is to annoy people and troll clocks and computer systems.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 12, 2019)

I didn't know what DST was, so I went to read about it and now I'm even more confused?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

Daylight Savings Time @Kazoo (Synthie) 

I'm sick apparently.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 12, 2019)

sorry to hear your sick fren.. here, have a doge pic! it will make you feel better ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Mar 12, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> thanks god we stopped doing this shit, I heard its for saving electricity


If Trump removes daylight savings time he would be my favorite president by far.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> thanks god we stopped doing this shit, I heard its for saving electricity


It was adopted towards the end of WWI as away to sync the daylight hours with working hours. It has given us misery ever since.


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 12, 2019)

Teeth hurt :<


----------



## Tyno (Mar 12, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Teeth hurt :<
> View attachment 56814


Oof


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey guys


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 12, 2019)

So I learned that female dragonflies will fake their own death to deter males from wanting sex from them constantly. They will fall from the air and lay still until the male looses interest and flies off. They then get back up and carry on their way un-bothered.

www.newsweek.com: Female dragonflies fake their own deaths to avoid males harassing them for sex






Imagine if human women did this? Some guy follows a female around down the street asking for a date and she instantly falls down looking dead....


----------



## Synthie (Mar 12, 2019)

Garfieldthefatkittey said:


> Hey guys


hey there new fren!


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 12, 2019)

Rest in pepperonis


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 12, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey there new fren!


 Hey


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi Kazoo! Hi Garfield!


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hi Kazoo! Hi Garfield!


Hey


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 12, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oof


Sadly, pretty much oof


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 12, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> For some reason I crave a huuuge snickers right now.





CrookedCroc said:


> I rather have a huge Twix bar, I feel like I would get sick with just one bite of that snickers



Wow - then you'll both be *really* biting the big one.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hi Kazoo! Hi Garfield!


'ey frendo!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

I feel like someone let loose a honeybadger in my throat.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 12, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Yakamaru @CrookedCroc
> Wow - then you'll both be *really* biting the big one.


BTW - *this* is more _my style_, though..


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> BTW - *this* is more _my style_, though..


Aaaahhhhh, OHMIGOD OHMOGOD OHMIGOD!

That looks sooooo tasty...

*starts drooling*


----------



## Bink (Mar 12, 2019)

Ugh why am I such a screw up... I hate my horrible memory and crappy focus.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

Bink said:


> Ugh why am I such a screw up... I hate my horrible memory and crappy focus.
> 
> View attachment 56825


Depression negatively impacts focus and memory retention.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 12, 2019)

What's good


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

IncubusZenith said:


> What's good


Warm tea right now.


----------



## modfox (Mar 12, 2019)

hhh


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 12, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Warm tea right now.


OOO what kind? I just have lukewarm coffee


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 12, 2019)

IncubusZenith said:


> OOO what kind? I just have lukewarm coffee


Coffee is harsh on a sick throat. 

Chai preferably.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 12, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Coffee is harsh on a sick throat.
> 
> Chai preferably.



NOOO get well soon my dude
Chai is the best. I have too many different kinds.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 12, 2019)

gnawwwwoooowoooooo!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 12, 2019)

Wait how many different kinds of chai...?

I love chai. Probably equal to hot chocolate! I have had Blog-Standard chai, vanilla chai (which wasn't quite as nice) and now I have some posher chai.

Would you care to list some chai varieties?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 12, 2019)

have you ever tried any of these teas?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 12, 2019)

No. Some of them look lovely though.
Anyone ever visited T2?


----------



## Bink (Mar 12, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Depression negatively impacts focus and memory retention.


I thought this too, but I’ve been feeling a lot better lately. Enough to say I’m not depressed af anymore. But my cruddy memory is stressing me out by itself...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 12, 2019)

Bink said:


> Ugh why am I such a screw up... I hate my horrible memory and crappy focus.
> 
> View attachment 56825


Honestly dude, I’ve been there too. It sucks. Just like the voice inside of you that says you’re stupid, or doing X wrong, put a new voice of small self compliments and positive thinking. The goal isn’t to immediantly kick the bad voice out, but after some time the good voice will overtake the bad one. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello @TacomaTheDeer .  Yeah.  I just went through a bout of depression with the death of my friend.  I have a horrible memory, too, so I can relate to everyone above.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 12, 2019)

For cuteness


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 12, 2019)

I've never had depression as such, but I've certainly had my low points, as have we all. Just keep in mind the knowledge that it'll pass. And it will. There are things you can do to help it pass quicker, as @TacomaTheDeer mentioned, but whatever you do it'll be alright soon.

Hug?

*Gives warm hug*


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 12, 2019)

sending serotonin fairies through this whole chat bye.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

Bink said:


> I thought this too, but I’ve been feeling a lot better lately. Enough to say I’m not depressed af anymore. But my cruddy memory is stressing me out by itself...


Alzheimer's.  or herpeghonnasyphilaids


----------



## Bink (Mar 12, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Hello @TacomaTheDeer .  Yeah.  I just went through a bout of depression with the death of my friend.  I have a horrible memory, too, so I can relate to everyone above.





TacomaTheDeer said:


> Honestly dude, I’ve been there too. It sucks. Just like the voice inside of you that says you’re stupid, or doing X wrong, put a new voice of small self compliments and positive thinking. The goal isn’t to immediantly kick the bad voice out, but after some time the good voice will overtake the bad one. Hope you feel better soon.





Kylan Velpa said:


> I've never had depression as such, but I've certainly had my low points, as have we all. Just keep in mind the knowledge that it'll pass. And it will. There are things you can do to help it pass quicker, as @TacomaTheDeer mentioned, but whatever you do it'll be alright soon.
> 
> Hug?
> 
> *Gives warm hug*


Thanks everyone. I’ll be ok, I’m just having a bad week so far. I’ll get though it. I can’t let it overwhelm me again, that’s not an option. I won’t let it be.

And I’ll never turn down a hug *hugs*



Minerva_Minx said:


> Alzheimer's.  or herpeghonnasyphilaids


I’m only in my 20s but that first one scares me.. my grandma had really bad dementia.
As for the last one... owo
Let’s hope not x’3


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Alzheimer's.  or herpeghonnasyphilaids


easy there webMD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

Me and my friend were chilling on the point in Overwatch 3v3 elims, with some accidental cap score in true Christmas Truce fashion. We were playing Ashe and Lucio. We simultaneously punted them off the point for our last arcade box.


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 13, 2019)

Everything I post on Twitter gets me suspended wtf


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Everything I post on Twitter gets me suspended wtf


That's genuinely impressive considering some of the people on Twitter.


----------



## VileTypos (Mar 13, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That's genuinely impressive considering some of the people on Twitter.


Yeah literally all I said was “Next time I pass through Kansas, I’m gonna hang a pride flag on the WBC’s flag pole.”


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Yeah literally all I said was “Next time I pass through Kansas, I’m gonna hang a pride flag on the WBC’s flag pole.”


OH! You stepped in that particular pile of shit. The Westboro Baptist Church is known to be heavily litigious and mass report content they find disagreeable. It's also kind of illegal, so it would constitute a ToS violation for twitter.

Got to play "Who's speaker is louder" with them once.  I think everyone there lost hearing that day. Nothing beats this song at full blast to the ire of a bunch of bigots.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Aaaahhhhh, OHMIGOD OHMOGOD OHMIGOD!
> 
> That looks sooooo tasty...
> 
> *starts drooling*


 @Yakamaru
*chomp* *chomp* *chomp*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2019)

Bink said:


> I thought this too, but I’ve been feeling a lot better lately. Enough to say I’m not depressed af anymore. But my cruddy memory is stressing me out by itself...


 @Bink Depression sucks... being depressed about depression is even suckier... but - alot of times just keeping "busy" (be it school, work, volunteering, art, or whatever else may interest) - could often times be a good remedy, so I'm told.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

Paycheck is almost here. Just have to survive one day of retail while sick, and I can order some art.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 13, 2019)

Cocka doodle- awoooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Cocka doodle- awoooooooooooooo!!


That's one weird morning call.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 13, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> That's one weird morning call.



You think that sounds weird, you should try talking to me when I first wake up.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 13, 2019)

In the last few days I've joined a few discords and this forum, and i can't remember what I posted where, who I've met in what place


----------



## modfox (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## VileTypos (Mar 13, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *Cock*a doodle- awoooooooooooooo!!


>enter CLOWN

“what”


----------



## Synthie (Mar 13, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Cocka doodle- awoooooooooooooo!!


weird how I typed this and then went straight back to bed XD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> >enter CLOWN
> 
> “what”







*the rip of rounds being pushed into an internal magazine from a clip*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2019)

modfox said:


> View attachment 56902


@modfox 
Hmmm.. (again):


			
				Connor J. Coyote said:
			
		

> *chomp* *chomp* *chomp*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 13, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Everything I post on Twitter gets me suspended wtf



It's remarkable what _doesn't _get people suspended on twitter. 

It's probably all modded by scripts :s


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 13, 2019)

HACK! HACK! I'm here!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 13, 2019)

I was punched in the face today for the first time in my life! What a rush! XD

When I went up the escalator at the central station this morning someone pushed me to get past me. There was more than enough room next to me so it was completely unnecessary... The train he wanted to catch also wouldn't leave for another 5 minutes.
I asked him what the big idea is and he said I should take off my headphones so I can hear him when he says I should move.
Yes, I was wearing my headphones. Headphones with active noise cancelling at that. However! Mine can "reverse" the noise cancelling, it's called talk through mode, so I can hear what's happening around me. I made that a habit when I'm at the station so I can hear announcements about arriving trains and so I can make room for people on escalators when they ask me to! To avoid this very situation XD
He didn't say anything, he didn't ask me to move out of the way. I would have heard that.

When I told him that I can hear him perfectly well and that he didn't say anything AND that there was more than enough space *AND *that the train he wants to catch wouldn't even leave yet... He just punched me.
Well ok, punch is kind of a stretch. He was in his 4os to 50s so he like... Slapped me with his fist? I dunno, it didn't even leave a mark. One Punch Man this was not! 

I got onto the train and thought that would be it. But there he was! He pushed me to get onto the same effing train I wanted to get on! XD
I sat down next to him  Completely out of spite! When I casually asked him for an apology he said that I pushed and punched him.
At that point I felt kinda sorry for him because clearly his ego is as weak as his punches


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 13, 2019)

Ha! Well some people are just downright idiots.

Glad it didn't hurt.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 13, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Why the hacking?


Hackerman


----------



## Keefur (Mar 13, 2019)

Peanut butter sandwich.  I'm hungry.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 13, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Peanut butter sandwich.  I'm hungry.


hi hungry i'm Tyno


----------



## Bink (Mar 13, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Peanut butter sandwich.  I'm hungry.


*adds bananas and honey*
Now that’s a snack!!


----------



## Keefur (Mar 13, 2019)

Bink said:


> *adds bananas and honey*
> Now that’s a snack!!


If you fry that in butter, that is how Elvis liked them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 13, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I was punched in the face today for the first time in my life! What a rush! XD
> 
> When I went up the escalator at the central station this morning someone pushed me to get past me. There was more than enough room next to me so it was completely unnecessary... The train he wanted to catch also wouldn't leave for another 5 minutes.
> I asked him what the big idea is and he said I should take off my headphones so I can hear him when he says I should move.
> ...



If there are cameras at the station, then maybe they will have caught him doing that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Peanut butter sandwich.  I'm hungry.


I can't even go ANYWHERE without food being mentioned. God damn it. :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I was punched in the face today for the first time in my life! What a rush! XD
> 
> When I went up the escalator at the central station this morning someone pushed me to get past me. There was more than enough room next to me so it was completely unnecessary... The train he wanted to catch also wouldn't leave for another 5 minutes.
> I asked him what the big idea is and he said I should take off my headphones so I can hear him when he says I should move.
> ...


That's wild.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 13, 2019)

*ITS ALMOST THURSDAY. SOON I CAN BUY THINGS*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 13, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> *ITS ALMOST THURSDAY. SOON I CAN BUY THINGS*


Planning to buy art?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 13, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Planning to buy art?


was thinking about some nsfw art from an old friend.  
that and that MSi monitor with the little bars at the bottom.  *swoons*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 13, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> OH! You stepped in that particular pile of shit. The Westboro Baptist Church is known to be heavily litigious and mass report content they find disagreeable. It's also kind of illegal, so it would constitute a ToS violation for twitter.
> 
> Got to play "Who's speaker is louder" with them once.  I think everyone there lost hearing that day. Nothing beats this song at full blast to the ire of a bunch of bigots.



2014-2015ish?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 13, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> was thinking about some nsfw art from an old friend.
> that and that MSi monitor with the little bars at the bottom.  *swoons*


well that's nice of you to give a gift.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 2014-2015ish?


Nah. Can't be the first to do it.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 13, 2019)

Heard over the radio Winter Storm Ulmer has became a bomb cyclone. The storm only gave a little snow where I am, but to you all in the midwest, stay safe!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Heard over the radio Winter Storm Ulmer has became a bomb cyclone. The storm only gave a little snow where I am, but to you all in the midwest, stay safe!


Won't be our first rodeo this season if it hits us.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 13, 2019)

We're only getting rain apparently.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 13, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I can't even go ANYWHERE without food being mentioned. God damn it. :V


*Makes you a butter fried peanut butter, honey, and banana sandwich.*


----------



## Bink (Mar 13, 2019)

Keefur said:


> *Makes you a butter fried peanut butter, honey, and banana sandwich.*


*snatches sammich* aww thanks you shouldn't have! *runs* _nomnomnom_
You're right, they _are_ better fried!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 13, 2019)

Bink said:


> *snatches sammich* aww thanks you shouldn't have! *runs* _nomnomnom_
> You're _right_, they are better fried!


Never have I ever heard of a thieving canine.


----------



## Bink (Mar 13, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Never have I ever heard of a thieving canine.


I like to think of it as more as "borrowing" 
You can have it back when I'm done with it *smirks*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 13, 2019)

Bink said:


> I like to think of it as more as "borrowing"
> You can have it back when I'm done with it *smirks*


Eww... 
Canines...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


----------



## Synthie (Mar 14, 2019)

hey frens!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi Kazoo!


----------



## Neiot (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey, guys? I have a quick question, if you wouldn't mind. I have a fantasy roleplaying guild I'd like to start plugging, but I don't know whether or not it is against the rules to do that here. Where can I go to advertise this guild?


----------



## TR273 (Mar 14, 2019)

Neiot said:


> Hey, guys? I have a quick question, if you wouldn't mind. I have a fantasy roleplaying guild I'd like to start plugging, but I don't know whether or not it is against the rules to do that here. Where can I go to advertise this guild?


There is a section called 'The Tavern' that's for RP stuff.


----------



## Neiot (Mar 14, 2019)

TR273 said:


> There is a section called 'The Tavern' that's for RP stuff.


Oh, I see. This will link to my Discord server. Would this be acceptable?


----------



## TR273 (Mar 14, 2019)

Neiot said:


> Oh, I see. This will link to my Discord server. Would this be acceptable?


I believe that is ok, I've joined a few that way.


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Mar 14, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey frens!


Hello there! *Smiles softly*


----------



## Neiot (Mar 14, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I believe that is ok, I've joined a few that way.


Thank you! I appreciate the help.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 14, 2019)

Neiot said:


> Thank you! I appreciate the help.


No problem.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 14, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> Hello there! *Smiles softly*


Morning Freia!


----------



## Neiot (Mar 14, 2019)

Aagh, it appears that there is a server error in that forum. Anybody else getting server errors trying to open a thread?


----------



## TR273 (Mar 14, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> Hello there! *Smiles softly*


*Waves*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 14, 2019)

Meme


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 14, 2019)

I think I've fallen in love slightly with someone's voice.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 14, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I think I've fallen in love slightly with someone's voice.


She’s a great singer. 
Tourner dans la vide & Dernereil danse (Probably spelled those wrong) are my favorites


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 14, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> She’s a great singer.
> Tourner dans la vide & Dernereil danse (Probably spelled those wrong) are my favorites


Oh yes, definitely. I just discovered her today, and been listening to Dernière Danse today. Just hit the rest of her music.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 14, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> Hello there! *Smiles softly*


another arctic foxo! nice to meet you fren ^_^


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Mar 14, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> another arctic foxo! nice to meet you fren ^_^


we are not too common but we are awesome and we are fluffy.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 14, 2019)

Got a back ache today wish me luck!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 15, 2019)

hey frens! synthu back!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 15, 2019)

Your girl is trying beer for once.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Your girl is trying beer for once.


What beer? Heineken?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 15, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I think I've fallen in love slightly with someone's voice.



I know that feel bro


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 15, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> What beer? Heineken?


Craft beers, my boy.

Confession: I’ve never really had a whole lot of beers. I think all I had prior to this was Summer Shanties. I’m primarily a wine gal. Gotta say, wheat beers are my favorite so far.


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 15, 2019)

Yo.


----------



## Bink (Mar 15, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Craft beers, my boy.
> 
> Confession: I’ve never really had a whole lot of beers. I think all I had prior to this was Summer Shanties. I’m primarily a wine gal. Gotta say, wheat beers are my favorite so far.


Craft beer is the best beer. Try anything by Founders brewery. They make excellent brews. I’m a beer snob... my untappd account says I’ve tried 115 unique brews so far. It’s off by about 10 as I’ve stopped using it recently.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

My butt is half on the coffee table and my back is on the couch. Just thought you should know.


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> My butt is half on the coffee table and my back is on the couch. Just thought you should know.


Comfy?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

Awkwardly...


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Awkwardly...


Huh. I should try that


----------



## Synthie (Mar 16, 2019)

hey frens! synthu ish here!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2019)

It's always a sobering moment when you go to pay for food and your card says declined.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's always a sobering moment when you go to pay for food and your card says declined.


Shit, you need help?

On an unrelated note, I've started learning German!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Shit, you need help?


No, I'm good. I had cash on me for food anyway and I'm on a fixed income until I start work and everything is paid up until payday.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 16, 2019)

Bink said:


> Craft beer is the best beer. Try anything by Founders brewery. They make excellent brews. I’m a beer snob... my untappd account says I’ve tried 115 unique brews so far. It’s off by about 10 as I’ve stopped using it recently.



You would get along with my friends from Texas, they're always traveling across the country just to buy some super duper exclusive beer, then they trade it with people online  and never get to actually drink them, beer trading is a weird hobby. They also always give me Imperial Stout/IPA beer whenever I visit them but I rarely ever drink it, some of them are too bitter for me


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 16, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *the rip of rounds being pushed into an internal magazine from a clip*



Comrade; the Mosin defends against clowns almost as well as it defends the motherland from the Germans.

Pennywise was not prepared for the might of the motherland.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 16, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Comrade; the Mosin defends against clowns almost as well as it defends the motherland from the Germans.
> 
> Pennywise was not prepared for the might of the motherland.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 16, 2019)

Pennywise: Space Demon

T-34/85: Made of Stalinium


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 16, 2019)

Yawwwn.... (weekends are awesome).


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 16, 2019)

Found a nice view in Warframe!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 16, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yawwwn.... (weekends are awesome).


Yeah, I love working on Saturdays! No customers are calling so I can get some shit done!
That's what you meant, right? :V


----------



## Synthie (Mar 16, 2019)

*rolls around on the floor*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Yeah, I love working on Saturdays! No customers are calling so I can get some shit done!
> That's what you meant, right? :V


My work place is the opposite. I'm a barista in a target so everyone wants a coffee. The line has no break for hours on weekends.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 17, 2019)

Good night everyfur


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 17, 2019)

Well it is another fun day. And I am happy to be able to work on some fun things and get prepared for TFF.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 17, 2019)

hey frendos!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 17, 2019)

hey 'nexus *paws at you*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey 'nexus *paws at you*


*pets you* ^w^


----------



## Synthie (Mar 17, 2019)

*ish happ*


----------



## Synthie (Mar 17, 2019)

don't know fren?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 17, 2019)

also this is page 2- 666!?! oh noe!!! *S P O O K*


----------



## Synthie (Mar 17, 2019)

er.. yeah I guess


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Mar 17, 2019)

how is everyone ?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 17, 2019)

hmm...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Found a nice view in Warframe!



Orb Vallis can be beautiful something when you're not running into Corpus and spiders lol


----------



## Keefur (Mar 17, 2019)

*Makes some pizzas and opens some Mountain Dew*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> *Makes some pizzas and opens some Mountain Dew*


PIZZA TIME?!?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> *Makes some pizzas and opens some Mountain Dew*


You called?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 17, 2019)

one of my patients ripped off his colostomy bag for attention today at work.  

ordered a psych eval before I left.  

also ordered my third beer just now.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> one of my patients ripped off his colostomy bag for attention today at work.
> 
> ordered a psych eval before I left.
> 
> also ordered my third beer just now.


A patient did that? Strange.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> A patient did that? Strange.


my floor is delivered a lot of behaviorals.  its a grab-bag, really.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 17, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> one of my patients ripped off his colostomy bag for attention today at work.
> 
> ordered a psych eval before I left.
> 
> also ordered my third beer just now.


Sheesh. Had a customer fall in the bathroom stall. Called EMS because they were passed out when found. They managed to climb out from under the stall and leave the store, abandoning their bag. Police out trying to get them their shit back. Day has been crazy.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> my floor is delivered a lot of behaviorals.  its a grab-bag, really.


Oh you're that kind of professional? Is that the right word?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 17, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oh you're that kind of professional? Is that the right word?


I wouldnt call it that but the degree does.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thinking about getting art of me as a puppet on strings being controlled by another puppet controlled by an ominous dark and shadowry creature. Anyone ever do something like that?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 18, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thinking about getting art of me as a puppet on strings being controlled by another puppet controlled by an ominous dark and shadowry creature. Anyone ever do something like that?


Do a YCH?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 18, 2019)

So it's just me and my shift lead on the sales floor and register because everyone has the same godamn head cold.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 18, 2019)

My fursona will now judge your life choices.




 

This has been my fursona judging your life choices. Thank you.


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 18, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> My fursona will now judge your life choices.
> 
> View attachment 57393
> 
> This has been my fursona judging your life choices. Thank you.


haha... i already feel sad. but okay. ;;


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> My fursona will now judge your life choices.
> 
> View attachment 57393
> 
> This has been my fursona judging your life choices. Thank you.


She seems pretty chill considering my actual life choices.
Or maybe she's still at my first 5 years of being born?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> She seems pretty chill considering my actual life choices.
> Or maybe she's still at my first 5 years of being born?


I'm sure she'll be looking for an exit soon.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I'm sure she'll be looking for an exit soon.


She better get out before she reaches my 13th...
Else I am not legally responsible for whatever happens to her.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> She better get out before she reaches my 13th...
> Else I am not legally responsible for whatever happens to her.


I gotta stash her in a padded room without sharp objects or loose fabric for a while. BRB.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2019)

Kek.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm working on the fluff for my Fursona's setting. It is a post apocalypse theme like Metro and Fallout.
I've invented its first Fauna; the Caliwast
Caliwasts are a small furry mammal with a somewhat feline body structure, canine facial structure, and prehensile barbed tail. They have summer and winter coats, and shed profusely. Their bards are not poisonous but are used as a deterrent against predators. They lack retractable claws, and their claws are more doglike, but they have opposable thumbs which they use to manipulate items. They hunt smaller pests, but are almost a pest unto themselves. They are often kept as pets. They communicate through yips and hisses and purr when pleased. Their coat is similar to a Persian cat but gets heavier during the winter.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 19, 2019)

The fandom got owned!


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 19, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> one of my patients ripped off his colostomy bag for attention today at work.
> 
> ordered a psych eval before I left.
> 
> also ordered my third beer just now.



Man, you have one hell of a tough job.
I truly appreciate what you do. I love the medical field (trying to become a medical coder, although my college kinda sucks), but I don't have the strength nor patience to work Directly with patients like that.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 19, 2019)

Also, completely different route..Anyone ever tried any Weird recipes, just for the hell of it...?

I'm watching my fav youtuber, and he's doing some sort of crazy Ramen Noodle recipes from Cathy Mitchell (spelling possibly)..I wonder how her "Ramen BBQ Pasta" tastes despite knowing it's gonna be an absolute Disaster


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 19, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> 'ey frendo!


Ey friend


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm caught between "they released baptiste on Overwatch" and a nine and a half hour shift tomorrow starting at 12:30 during which the regional manager will visit.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 19, 2019)

Man I'm so bad at math, you guys have no idea.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 20, 2019)

So my world map for my Fursona's setting is ready. Just have to export it from the program at a high enough resolution.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 20, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> My fursona will now judge your life choices.
> 
> pic
> 
> This has been my fursona judging your life choices. Thank you.


i feel so judged



The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Man, you have one hell of a tough job.
> I truly appreciate what you do. I love the medical field (trying to become a medical coder, although my college kinda sucks), but I don't have the strength nor patience to work Directly with patients like that.



i love my med coders.  but youre right, theres days where I wish I could say things that I cant


----------



## larigot (Mar 20, 2019)

There were provincial elections in the Netherlands today. Obviously I voted for the Party for the Animals (Partij voor de Dieren).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 20, 2019)

What a great invention sliced turkey is..


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 20, 2019)

OwO


----------



## Synthie (Mar 20, 2019)

ey frens ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Mar 20, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens ^_^


b frens


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 20, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ey frens ^_^


*boops* :3


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 21, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> German!


Mensch ärgere Dich nicht 



Liseran Thistle said:


> Man I'm so bad at math, you guys have no idea.


something doesnt quite add up here...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 21, 2019)

I need to eat some breakfast... (so hungry right now)..


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 21, 2019)

Does the first part sound to hostile?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 21, 2019)

we got refrigerator magnets and we immediately have to make it a regrettable decision.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 21, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> we got refrigerator magnets and we immediately have to make it a regrettable decision.


When in doubt, make decisions you will regret afterwards.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 21, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> we got refrigerator magnets and we immediately have to make it a regrettable decision.


Just remove notices bulge


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 21, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Just remove notices bulge



No keep it, it's perfect.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> No keep it, it's perfect.


I've never seen you before. Hello!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Mar 21, 2019)

Owo hai


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 21, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I've never seen you before. Hello!


wow really? I'm pretty sure I've seen you before. Hello.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> wow really? I'm pretty sure I've seen you before. Hello.


Maybe... and I just don't remember.


Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Owo hai


Cool another dragon!
*prepares net gun and cage*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Mar 21, 2019)

UwU


----------



## Tyno (Mar 21, 2019)

OwO
UwU
OwO


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Mar 21, 2019)

Anyone want my discord? #Cendraggy#6928


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2019)

Know what's terrifying? Job interviews.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Know what's terrifying? Job interviews.


Thanks for giving me nightmares.


Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Anyone want my discord? #Cendraggy#6928


*eyes glow red*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Thanks for giving me nightmares.



Happy to oblige.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2019)

Oh no it's 2am. D:

But I just had a conversation which went really well with somebody who had traced my art. They knew they shouldn't have done it, and were keen to point out that they feel more confident as an artist in their own right now and have moved beyond doing that. 

I wasn't expecting it to go so well, but it did and it made me feel a lot better- and hopefully them too.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 21, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> we got refrigerator magnets and we immediately have to make it a regrettable decision.


XDDDD


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 22, 2019)

My Favorite Picture


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 22, 2019)

So I'm having a mild and managed emotional breakdown right now.

I've been trying to put this out of mind, but I can't at the moment.

Ever since highschool I've procrastinated to the point of self destruction. I'd wait till the last minute on everything, and barely scrape by. But I still did well by highschool standards most of the time.

Then I went to college. Those same behaviors weren't tenable. I would ignore assignments or a need to study till the last minute, and fail miserably, or gets Cs as a result. I'd litteraly be thinking about how I need to be doing something important only to put it out of mind doing anything else, up to just lying around distracting myself from thinking about all the things I should be doing.

The failures this behavior caused led and lead to low self esteem and self deprication. I can't tell if this behavior is just bad habits and me being a sack of shit or mental disorder, so I judge myself harshly and to the fullest. This leads to depression which further negatively impacts my motivation in a negative cycle of not doing shit and then getting mad at myself for not doing shit. This has led to self sabotage my entire adult life, resulting in me being 24 and stuck in a dead end job not because of my mental or physical ability, but because of my own behaviors.

This is made all the worse by my understanding of just how fortunate I am to have had the opportunities I have so spectacularly pissed away.

The result is I hate myself for failing to live up to my capabilities and opportunities, and still can't motivate myself to move forward. I'm stuck stewing in how big a fuckup I am. I strain what little resources I have pretending to be self sufficient to save my toxic masculine pride, only to remember how dependant I am on others.

I'm a failure who's going nowhere, and it may be all my fault; which is a fact that leads me to despise who I am.

It's only because of the healthy and unhealthy coping mechanisms I've developed over the course of my life that I've gotten passsed outright depression and suicidal ideation, but I still have periods of intense self loathing and pathetic pitty parties like this one.

I can't even motivate myself to have someone else schedule a psychologist/psychiatrist appointment for me for distracting myself from life. That's how big of a fuckup I am.

Still I'm stuck in this limbo of being able to manage these emotions and unable to move forward from the situation causing them. A hell of my own making.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey, man, I'm in a pretty bad place, too. Life was going pretty well for me for a while, until I had a psychotic episode that lasted several months. It just... destroyed me as a person. I lost all my passions, I feel like an idiot for having held such delusional beliefs, I'm not in school anymore and I'm not sure if I'll be ready to go back next semester, I'm too embarrassed about everything to talk to my online friends that I've had for over nine years and I've essentially ghosted them... I tried to commit suicide when I was starting to come out of my episode. That was probably the lowest point of my entire life. 
Now, I'm on some medications that keep me from wanting to kill myself and make me have fewer negative thoughts. I'm still not better yet, but those medications are at least helping me get there. I'd strongly recommend seeing a psychiatrist. 
Could it be possible that you have ADHD? I struggled with procrastination and the inability to focus on long assignments in high school, and Vyvanse really saved my ass in college. (... However, my mental health specialists are now claiming that I don't actually have ADHD, and it's suspected that Vyvanse might have caused my psychosis. I have no idea how I would've gotten through those first three semesters without it, though.)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 22, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> Hey, man, I'm in a pretty bad place, too. Life was going pretty well for me for a while, until I had a psychotic episode that lasted several months. It just... destroyed me as a person. I lost all my passions, I feel like an idiot for having held such delusional beliefs, I'm not in school anymore and I'm not sure if I'll be ready to go back next semester, I'm too embarrassed about everything to talk to my online friends that I've had for over nine years and I've essentially ghosted them... I tried to commit suicide when I was starting to come out of my episode. That was probably the lowest point of my entire life.
> Now, I'm on some medications that keep me from wanting to kill myself and make me have fewer negative thoughts. I'm still not better yet, but those medications are at least helping me get there. I'd strongly recommend seeing a psychiatrist.
> Could it be possible that you have ADHD? I struggled with procrastination and the inability to focus on long assignments in high school, and Vyvanse really saved my ass in college. (... However, my mental health specialists are now claiming that I don't actually have ADHD, and it's suspected that Vyvanse might have caused my psychosis. I have no idea how I would've gotten through those first three semesters without it, though.)


I honestly don't know. I'm needing to see a psychiatrist something fierce. I'm seeing a therapist and taking meds for anxiety abd depression (which massively helps with the severity of both), but we are only just broaching this particular issue.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 22, 2019)

Hmm...
Therapy has never really worked for me? I tried seeing a therapist somewhat recently, and everything he said just seemed... fake. It doesn't help that I'm stubborn and have a hard time getting myself to try any exercises. I'm not willing to put in the effort to help myself get better, and I really need to get over that.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 22, 2019)

Cetus Wisp farming is *THE *dumbest shit.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 22, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I honestly don't know. I'm needing to see a psychiatrist something fierce. I'm seeing a therapist and taking meds for anxiety abd depression (which massively helps with the severity of both), but we are only just broaching this particular issue.


at least youre being proactive.  medicine is no big deal. so isnt therapy.  had to hop back on my anxiety meds and sleep medication along with some therapy after my dad died.   just gotta catch it when you can.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 22, 2019)

Who is depression like


Joeyyy said:


> at least youre being proactive.  medicine is no big deal. so isnt therapy.  had to hop back on my anxiety meds and sleep medication along with some therapy after my dad died.   just gotta catch it when you can.


Hows depression like


----------



## Telnac (Mar 22, 2019)

I was mis-diagnosed with clinical depression back in 2005 and that started an 18 month roller-coaster from Hell of one antidepressant after another, all of which made me much, much worse.  Life lesson: it's really, really important to get a 2nd opinion to make sure the diagnosis is correct before adding mind-altering medication into the mix. And if the medication isn't working, get yet another opinion!

Thankfully I was finally able to switch psychiatrists to one who could diagnose and treat me properly. I've been stable ever since.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2019)

I wanted to paint this afternoon but I've felt so ill I've done nothing but sleep and poke my laptop. :C


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I wanted to paint this afternoon but I've felt so ill I've done nothing but sleep and poke my laptop. :C


Sorry m8


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Sorry m8



*Gives you my germs*

I made these for you.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So I'm having a mild and managed emotional breakdown right now.
> 
> I've been trying to put this out of mind, but I can't at the moment.
> 
> ...


Just force yourself to work even if you don't like it. My sister listens to quiet and calm music if that works.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Cetus Wisp farming is *THE *dumbest shit.


That's why I sit down and cry when I farm them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm feeling a lot of nostalgia for my time in North America today.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Cetus Wisp farming is *THE *dumbest shit.



Not when you have speed Volt and you know where those lil shits spawn, so you just run around those spots, extract, and repeat cx


----------



## Damé the shadow wolf (Mar 23, 2019)

Hey I’m new to the community. Any tips on where to start here


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

Damé the shadow wolf said:


> Hey I’m new to the community. Any tips on where to start here


well when I first started, I made a few fursona's because I didn't have any to begin with lol. But mostly i just joined discord servers full of furries, and talked about stuff there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> well when I first started, I made a few fursona's because I didn't have any to begin with lol. But mostly i just joined discord servers full of furries, and talked about stuff there.



Ooh, there's an art server we're both on that's good, isn't there?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Ooh, there's an art server we're both on that's good, isn't there?


Yep! There;s lots of good art there!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2019)

It's my brothers birthday today and he thinks I got him just a card. He'll be surprised when he finds out I actually got him a Nintendo Switch


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's my brothers birthday today and he thinks I got him just a card. He'll be surprised when he finds out I actually got him a Nintendo Switch


oh wow thats a nice gift, im thinking of getting a switch too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> oh wow thats a nice gift, im thinking of getting a switch too.


Not a big fan of Nintendo games myself, but I know my brother is. He'll love it for sure.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 23, 2019)

*lurks around open chat*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's my brothers birthday today and he thinks I got him just a card. He'll be surprised when he finds out I actually got him a Nintendo Switch


Nintendo/10.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 23, 2019)

little synthu ish here!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm feeling a lot of nostalgia for my time in North America today.


Come vist the Midwest. The weather is *rolls dice*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> little synthu ish here!


*boops*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 23, 2019)

Dating in the fandom be like: 

- Person is attractive to you and takes care of themselves physically/mentally/financially 

- lives reasonable close to you

- likes the same things you do and 
gets along with your friends and is open to new things. 

You may only choose two.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dating in the fandom be like:
> 
> - Person is attractive to you and takes care of themselves physically/mentally/financially
> 
> ...


You forgot two more points:

- Isn't socially inept and is capable of socializing just fine

- Is capable of critical/rational thinking


----------



## Synthie (Mar 23, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> *boops*


*giggles*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> *giggles*


How you doing, man?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 23, 2019)

im good thamks fren ^_^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 23, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> You forgot two more points:
> 
> - Isn't socially inept and is capable of socializing just fine
> 
> - Is capable of critical/rational thinking


That falls under "mentally" V:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 23, 2019)

I made an eggburger, with seasoned fries in the oven.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 23, 2019)

Ugh! Eggs... I don't like them.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 23, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dating in the fandom be like:
> 
> - Person is attractive to you and takes care of themselves physically/mentally/financially
> 
> ...


I mean, it's obvious the first and third.
Because no matter the distance, love will seem close if you truly have it... I think.

Trying to find someone reasonably close to you just results in a bad relationship, either that or people in UK aren't relationship material to me, since I had better relationships with Americans.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Ugh! Eggs... I don't like them.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


What?
Scrambled eggs make me want to throw up.
Poached eggs I can only just tolerate.
Same goes for hard boiled eggs.
Soft boiled eggs are alright, but I find the white isn't as good as the yolk.
Fried eggs are not exactly bad, but meh.
I don't like mayonnaise. It's bad.
The idea of an egg and cress sandwich, again, makes me want to throw up.

Eggs are just one of those things for me that are great in other products (like cake) but horrible alone.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 23, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> What?
> Scrambled eggs make me want to throw up.
> Poached eggs I can only just tolerate.
> Same goes for hard boiled eggs.
> ...


I like my eggs from dragons for I can hatch and sell the dragons.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I like my eggs from dragons for I can hatch and sell the dragons.


*Buys dragon egg.*
*Makes omelet*

In other news, I'm having mozzarella garlic fries instead of parmesan garlic fries; because apparently I am out of parmesan.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *Buys dragon egg.*
> *Makes omelet*


:0
...
Well if you are going to eat that add some pepper.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :0
> ...
> Well if you are going to eat that add some pepper.


If you think my seasoning stops at pepper rather than starts.


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2019)

@Massan Otter : I hear you've been promoted...to Boss Otter!






I never knew otters could look so in charge : P


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 23, 2019)

Anyone else feel like there should be a 21 and older section in the forums?

Like, it won't be visible if you're not a member / if you make your account and you're under 21..But if you are 21 or so, it'll just be an available section..

Good or bad idea..?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 23, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Anyone else feel like there should be a 21 and older section in the forums?
> 
> Like, it won't be visible if you're not a member / if you make your account and you're under 21..But if you are 21 or so, it'll just be an available section..
> 
> Good or bad idea..?



If the bulbagarden forums thought me anything is that you should never add a "secret" +18 section to a PG forum. 
No one wants another Van incident


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> If the bulbagarden forums thought me anything is that you should never add a "secret" +18 section to a PG forum.
> No one wants another Van incident



Oh dang, I'm not even aware of what happened..

Darn, I thought it would've been a cool idea..


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 23, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I like my eggs from dragons for I can hatch and sell the dragons.





Detective Tyno said:


> :0
> ...
> Well if you are going to eat that add some pepper.





Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If you think my seasoning stops at pepper rather than starts.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 23, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> View attachment 57814 View attachment 57815 View attachment 57816


You just ate my kids


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 23, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> You just ate my kids



excuse me @Misha Bordiga Zahradník but... 

*HOW THE FUCK AM I GONNA EXPLAIN THIS TO MY WIFE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Bink (Mar 24, 2019)

I can't bear to stay awake, but my mind won't let me rest
It's when I'm breaking down, that I've realized the test,
Its not one you can pass, not one you can fail...
It's one that you take everyday

What do when life is so pale?
It seems I'm under fire with emotions, like hail
What does it matter if I pass or fail?
I've already lost.... The results are in.. 

I'm the one who's decided if I'm up to par
Then why is it that I'm convinced I have nothing to win...


(sorry I came here to vent and somehow ended writing this)
_I should get to bed_


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

@Bink
*hugs for maximum comfort*
It'll pass. Hang in there!
I don't think the goal is to pass, because who can measure something so specific in such a vague context? The goal is to do as well as you can given the circumstances.
And if you fail at that, remember goals are ambitious and there are always going to be mistakes on the road to an ambitious aim.
Besides, there's always tomorrow. And the day after. And many days to follow.

Sorry if this doesn't help, but I hope it does. Sent with love :3


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> This site seems kinda lonely and sad to me.........so much bickering, politics, religion, so many furs having to prove they're right...it's tiresome.  Not too much fun. Most friends I had have gone, and yet, I am not one for Discord servers. So, am kinda blue. Maybe it's time to call it a day, I dunno.


*hugs you also*
Yeah the world doesn't have enough love to go around, it seems.
I've been through times where I felt really pushed out, and excluded from friendship groups. I'm sorry to hear it's not that fun for you anymore.
Just remember: there are always people everywhere who don't value what's important. It's no use trying to escape it. I guess the best you can do is to associate yourself with the people who do.
Like me! ;3
*Hugs again*


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2019)

This site seems kinda lonely and sad to me.........so much bickering, politics, religion, so many furs having to prove they're right...it's tiresome. Not too much fun. Most friends I had have gone, and yet, I am not one for Discord servers. So, am kinda blue. Maybe it's time to call it a day, I dunno. So much animosity, division, anger........it's just not much fun, anymore. (edited)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> This site seems kinda lonely and sad to me.........so much bickering, politics, religion, so many furs having to prove they're right...it's tiresome. Not too much fun. Most friends I had have gone, and yet, I am not one for Discord servers. So, am kinda blue. Maybe it's time to call it a day, I dunno. So much animosity, division, anger........it's just not much fun, anymore. (edited)


You know, this is not the first I've heard of people being disillusioned about the fandom's supposed toxicity. I think it's really sad that you feel that way, and that there's probably a lot of truth in that.
I think many come to the fandom to escape that in part, and then are especially disappointed when they find that the "holy grail of accepting communities" isn't quite as peaceful as it appears from the outside.
I wish people could act with love over their own immediate agenda sometimes. And sometimes stop to reconsider whether a fight is actually worth fighting.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> This site seems kinda lonely and sad to me.........so much bickering, politics, religion, so many furs having to prove they're right...it's tiresome. Not too much fun. Most friends I had have gone, and yet, I am not one for Discord servers. So, am kinda blue. Maybe it's time to call it a day, I dunno. So much animosity, division, anger........it's just not much fun, anymore. (edited)


I see where you're coming from. And you're not the only one to think that way. Sadly there's no way to filter/block threads on here.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> I see where you're coming from. And you're not the only one to think that way. Sadly there's no way to filter/block threads on here.



And they tend to suck all the oxygen out of the room, so to speak: One can ignore such threads, but the frenetic bitching and bickering tends to mute other possibly more active topics. It's tiresome: I am tired of it now, I was tired of it then, and I'll be tired of it later.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

What kinds of threads? Is it places like the atheist/theist discussion or do you feel it's more widespread and pervasive than that?


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> What kinds of threads? Is it places like the atheist/theist discussion or do you feel it's more widespread and pervasive than that?



 It's just that there's so many threads, like this, like duplicates of themselves....and they seem to get all the attention. Anyway, I gotta sleep............it's just sad.......


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> It's just that there's so many threads, like this, like duplicates of themselves....and they seem to get all the attention. Anyway, I gotta sleep............it's just sad.......


Goodnight Simo. Don't let this ruin your mood though, there's still some fun silliness on here, I promise


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm just going to leave this here, for reasons.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just going to leave this here, for reasons.
> 
> View attachment 57841


I like that.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> It's just that there's so many threads, like this, like duplicates of themselves....and they seem to get all the attention. Anyway, I gotta sleep............it's just sad.......



*hugs da Simo*

It's ok buddy, I understand. 
Nothing's ever perfect, and attention seekers always get all the oxygen.
But, a quote you had as your signature a while ago comes to mind, something like 'while you are fighting, the rest of us are partying.' Very true and positive I think!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> I like that.


I like that you like it.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I like that you like it.



I'm a hyena, so I like it too!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I like that you like it.


I like that you like that he likes it.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

@Ravofox I like the fact you just liked me for liking that Mr. Fox likes that Sarachaga liked the bin photo.

Should I stop before this gets out of hand?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I like that you like that he likes it.


I like that you like that I like that he likes it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2019)

Morning, fuzzbutts.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I like that you like that I like that he likes it.


I like that you like that I like that you like that he likes it, AND I also like that Elias likes that I liked his like liking my post liking you liking that Sarachaga liked it.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

This is just getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 24, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> View attachment 57814 View attachment 57815 View attachment 57816





DraakcTheDragon said:


> You just ate my kids


You saw nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2019)

And now, time for some birb antics.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 24, 2019)

Mornin


----------



## Bink (Mar 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> @Bink
> *hugs for maximum comfort*
> It'll pass. Hang in there!
> I don't think the goal is to pass, because who can measure something so specific in such a vague context? The goal is to do as well as you can given the circumstances.
> ...


Thanks, for even bothering to reply. I’m not even sure what I really meant, idk if I ever really know. Kinda just poured out of me... I just wanted to vent somehow and a poem seemed more fitting than me just moaning about life in general.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 24, 2019)

little synthu ish here!


----------



## larigot (Mar 24, 2019)

Is there a main discord for this forum?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 24, 2019)

larigot said:


> Is there a main discord for this forum?


Sorta


----------



## Synthie (Mar 24, 2019)

hey fren! *paws at tyno*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh hello


----------



## larigot (Mar 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Sorta


Do you happen to have a link to this sorta discord?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 24, 2019)

larigot said:


> Do you happen to have a link to this sorta discord?


¯\_( :V)_/¯
Ask someone else sorry.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

But not me. I don't even have discord.






Yet.


----------



## larigot (Mar 24, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> ¯\_( :V)_/¯
> Ask someone else sorry.





Kylan Velpa said:


> But not me. I don't even have discord.
> 
> Yet.


Go get one!


----------



## Damé the shadow wolf (Mar 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> well when I first started, I made a few fursona's because I didn't have any to begin with lol. But mostly i just joined discord servers full of furries, and talked about stuff there.


Thanks a lot. I appreciate the help


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> But not me. I don't even have discord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Discord is great for finding furry porn.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Discord is great for finding furry porn.


Great for 15-year-olds like me then!!!
Not.


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Great for 15-year-olds like me then!!!
> Not.



>implying 15 year olds don't watch hardcore pornography on a daily basis


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> >implying 15 year olds don't watch hardcore pornography on a daily basis


-_-
There is more than one type of 15-year-old.
I have never even tried to search up porn of any sort, and have no wish to at present. Especially not "hardcore" as you put it. Not really into contact sports or rap music, or making fun of others, or violence.

But yeah I'm either more naïve or more mature compared to most 15-year-old boys so that wouldn't surprise me tbh.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> -_-
> There is more than one type of 15-year-old.
> I have never even tried to search up porn of any sort, and have no wish to at present. Especially not "hardcore" as you put it. Not really into contact sports or rap music, or making fun of others, or violence.
> 
> But yeah I'm either more naïve or more mature compared to most 15-year-old boys so that wouldn't surprise me tbh.



You seem to have a really good head on your shoulders. :3



Spoiler



I used to watch pornography around that age but forced myself to stop - I knew it would be something I could easily get addicted to (on an unhealthy level) so I just cut that off right then and there.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> You seem to have a really good head on your shoulders. :3


Well you say that...

The way I discovered I was/wanted to be a furry was when I first learnt the word from my friend, who was really describing zoophilia. The only reason I then looked further was because I identified with some of what he was saying.
I'm not a zoophile, but I had actually been drawing fetish anthro art (mainly reptiles) in bed before going to sleep at night. I'd say that this, and my reason for doing it, was fairly messed up. Although I don't know if it is compared to others my age.

Other, tamer reasons why my head isn't "really good":

I can remember the periodic table but not a flipping instruction from my mother
My brain tells me to act five times more weirdly around peers than adults
I can be really innocent sometimes, miss jokes and then be really embarrassed (my first day on FAF)
I am too addicted to sugar and technology
I'm clever, but I can be really slow sometimes. Like i can solve difficult problems but my brain needs to take its time to do everything carefully. Good for maths, bad for humour.
But thanks for saying that; it's very kind of you.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Well you say that...
> 
> The way I discovered I was/wanted to be a furry was when I first learnt the word from my friend, who was really describing zoophilia. The only reason I then looked further was because I identified with some of what he was saying.
> I'm not a zoophile, but I had actually been drawing fetish anthro art (mainly reptiles) in bed before going to sleep at night. I'd say that this, and my reason for doing it, was fairly messed up. Although I don't know if it is compared to others my age.
> ...



You're very welcome! I'm addicted to sugar as well..mmm.

And being weird is good - being "normal" is basic..


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> You seem to have a really good head on your shoulders. :3


Should I delete any of that?

No it's fine. It's not like I described my drawings or fetishes in any sort of detail.

I should add, though, that my bedtime mind is now taken up with actual SFW furriness so I've for some reason lost all interest in the fetishes I had. For the time being, at least.


----------



## Bink (Mar 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Should I delete any of that?
> 
> No it's fine. It's not like I described my drawings or fetishes in any sort of detail.
> 
> I should add, though, that my bedtime mind is now taken up with actual SFW furriness so I've for some reason lost all interest in the fetishes I had. For the time being, at least.


I’m not huge into the nsfw scene (well at least not openly) and mostly enjoy the sfw kinda stuff, but that said there’s no need to only focus on the sfw because of shame for anything nsfw you enjoy. Despite what people act like, it’s more normal to enjoy some “weird” stuff than it is to not.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Mar 24, 2019)

Normal is boring and if any of us were we probably wouldnt be here, haha

Discord thread: forums.furaffinity.net: Welcome to Fur Base


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> -_-
> There is more than one type of 15-year-old.
> I have never even tried to search up porn of any sort, and have no wish to at present. Especially not "hardcore" as you put it. Not really into contact sports or rap music, or making fun of others, or violence.
> 
> But yeah I'm either more naïve or more mature compared to most 15-year-old boys so that wouldn't surprise me tbh.



Started watching porn at 6- it was a decision my extremely high and drunk father made for me, and it definitely led to an addiction at one point. Porn is bad for you, actually fucks with your brain chemistry and dopamine production etc. Not good.

I have outgrown that though, I rarely look at porn, and I vastly prefer furry porn- that's good stuff! It is imagination and fantasy, not reality, so I think the line is okay if it's drawn there.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 24, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Started watching porn at 6- it was a decision my extremely high and drunk father made for me, and it definitely led to an addiction at one point. Porn is bad for you, actually fucks with your brain chemistry and dopamine production etc. Not good.
> 
> I have outgrown that though, I rarely look at porn, and I vastly prefer furry porn- that's good stuff! It is imagination and fantasy, not reality, so I think the line is okay if it's drawn there.


Mm.
I have heard about the way that porn really gives a skewed version of sex. IRL, it isn't perfect and "done right first time" and gender roles are far more equal. From what I've heard.
I must admit I would be more interested in the furry stuff than the mainstream, probably. For similar reasons. Of course, though I won't know until (or unless) I see that. Which I won't for a while yet.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm asexual, so I've never willingly looked at porn (furry or otherwise). I'm open to writing sexual/fetishy stuff, though, since a lot of it resembles horror and I have a rather twisted imagination.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2019)

Kek.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 25, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Well you say that...
> 
> The way I discovered I was/wanted to be a furry was when I first learnt the word from my friend, who was really describing zoophilia. The only reason I then looked further was because I identified with some of what he was saying.
> I'm not a zoophile, but I had actually been drawing fetish anthro art (mainly reptiles) in bed before going to sleep at night. I'd say that this, and my reason for doing it, was fairly messed up. Although I don't know if it is compared to others my age.
> ...



Damn it!  I'm 40 and still 15 at heart?!  damn, I'm either insane, doing good, or some creepy woman....

And sex is good, bad, and meh.  don't believe cosmopolitan, playboy, playgirl, or any of that stuff.  it all depends.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Damn it!  I'm 40 and still 15 at heart?!


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 25, 2019)

A horrible thought went through my mind. 
Police cars go "UwU UwU UwU"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2019)

Watch this. If not for the sick car and drifting, the closed captions. So good.


----------



## Lorim (Mar 25, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Watch this. If not for the sick car and drifting, the closed captions. So good.



Best captions I've seen so far


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 25, 2019)

He has my vote for 2020


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 25, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> A horrible thought went through my mind.
> Police cars go "UwU UwU UwU"


I thought they went "Oink Oink"?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 25, 2019)

Out of curiosity, I was making a TV Dinner yesterday, and you know how it says something like "cook, for 4 minutes. Stir potatoes. Remove Brownie. Cook for 4 minutes. Let cool 1 minute"

Do you take out the brownie, or do you leave it in for those last 4 minutes and let it turn into a rock like I do?

Am I the only one?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 25, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Out of curiosity, I was making a TV Dinner yesterday, and you know how it says something like "cook, for 4 minutes. Stir potatoes. Remove Brownie. Cook for 4 minutes. Let cool 1 minute"
> 
> Do you take out the brownie, or do you leave it in for those last 4 minutes and let it turn into a rock like I do?
> 
> Am I the only one?


----------



## Synthie (Mar 25, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> He has my vote for 2020


I love this video and I love Samoyeds <3


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey guys guys guys guess what guess what?

It's my birthday. I'm now at the legal age.
You know, of... _consent!
_
(Tee hee hee!)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Hey guys guys guys guess what guess what?
> 
> It's my birthday. I'm now at the legal age.
> You know, of... _consent!
> ...


Not in a lot of countries. I recommend staying out of the shit until 18-19. Your brain has a way to go on judgement capabilities while being influenced by emotions, and a lot of scumbags are more than happy to take advantage of that and manipulate and take advantage of teens. I think FA's adult content age is 18 as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Hey guys guys guys guess what guess what?
> 
> It's my birthday. I'm now at the legal age.
> You know, of... _consent!
> ...



Cool! Happy B-day fren.
Here's a funny birthday horse for you


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)

There is that video btw...


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 26, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> There is that video btw...


Aw man love Voltaire

Both the band and the writer come to think about it


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2019)

there is some odd troll on this site now


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2019)

blocked and gone............but be careful


----------



## TR273 (Mar 26, 2019)

Simo said:


> there is some odd troll on this site now


Aren't all trolls odd?


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2019)

Yeh, watch out mouse.........


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2019)

I wanna be like DannyDeVito, but thin


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 26, 2019)

Simo said:


> I wanna be like DannyDeVito, but thin



You wanna be a taxi driver?


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2019)

Sure!






oh my, this is good, with a Valium


----------



## Synthie (Mar 26, 2019)

good morning frens!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2019)

just come on and smile!


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2019)

why not?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2019)

Got fitness and drug testing tomorrow. The shit you have to go through for a job!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)

Simo said:


> why not?


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 26, 2019)

Look at this adorable leash I got for my pup.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Mar 26, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Damn it!  I'm 40 and still 15 at heart?!


Same...
I've seen people who act their age all the time, they are gray, boring, and unhealthy.
(And they never smile....)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


>


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 26, 2019)

I haven't listened to System in a while. Going to have to dig up some cds now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2019)

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for their daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere
Their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression
Hide my head, I want to drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, no tomorrow


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2019)

I am greeted with songs and lyrics in this thread. Dunno if I should be surprised or happy.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 26, 2019)

I have a new pfp sisters


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I have a new pfp sisters


I like the style. XD


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 26, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I like the style. XD


Its made in foussi and by foussi
Its foussi


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Its made in foussi and by foussi
> Its foussi


Foussiception!

AAAAAAAAA MY BRAIN CAN'T HANDLE IT.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Not in a lot of countries. I recommend staying out of the shit until 18-19. Your brain has a way to go on judgement capabilities while being influenced by emotions, and a lot of scumbags are more than happy to take advantage of that and manipulate and take advantage of teens. I think FA's adult content age is 18 as well if I remember correctly.


I was joking! I'm not even looking for a relationship at the moment, let alone... you know... that.
I just enjoy making immature jokes occasionally.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I was joking! I'm not even looking for a relationship at the moment, let alone... you know... that.
> I just enjoy making immature jokes occasionally.


happy birthday man. 16 aye? can u drive over there now?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> happy birthday man. 16 aye? can u drive over there now?


Ah, I wish.
I will not be permitted to drive for another year yet.
It's 17 over here.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Ah, I wish.
> I will not be permitted to drive for another year yet.
> It's 17 over here.


oof


----------



## Synthie (Mar 26, 2019)

synthu ish back frens!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu ish back frens!


hey amigo


----------



## Synthie (Mar 26, 2019)

hey there frendo ^_^ how are you today?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Hoi Kazoo


----------



## Synthie (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Hoi Kazoo


hey ho fren ^_^


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey there frendo ^_^ how are you today?


good. feeling a bit sick, but ok


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)

I've had a rough night. People bein' shitty.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2019)

Know what I call people with iPhones? iDicks, especially people in suit's.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> good. feeling a bit sick, but ok


hope you feel better soon fren! 



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I've had a rough night. People bein' shitty.


sorry to hear that man


----------



## Synthie (Mar 26, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Know what I call people with iPhones? iDicks, especially people in suit's.


I have an Ipod, does that make me an idick? XD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Know what I call people with iPhones? iDicks, especially people in suit's.





Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I have an Ipod, does that make me an idick? XD


The amount of inappropriate jokes that could be made in response to this is too high.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 26, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I have an Ipod, does that make me an idick? XD


No, ipods are amazing ! But if you buy an iphone for 1000$, well...


----------



## TR273 (Mar 26, 2019)

Digital Police, iPlod.
(Ok, I'll head back over to LPW now.)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Apple is so overrated in my opinion.
They purposefully make their products incompatible with literally ever other company to keep apple users from spending money on anyone but apple. I really hate that.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't have a smartphone to be honest..  an Ipod and a basic phone is all I really need


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I don't have a smartphone to be honest..  an Ipod and a basic phone is all I really need


Yeah me too. My quality of life is probably better without a decent phone, because I can't get phone games on this one.

Having said that, it might be worth it to be able to download discord. Because in-browser discord on mobile is slow AF.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 26, 2019)

Apple is super expensive, i still dont understand how is it possible to buy a 1000$ phone. WTF !


----------



## Synthie (Mar 26, 2019)

renarddéfoncé said:


> Apple is super expensive, i still dont understand how is it possible to buy a 1000$ phone. WTF !


yeah! that's insane! I don't know why anyone would buy a phone for so much money?


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 26, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> yeah! that's insane! I don't know why anyone would by a phone for so much money?


To look cool, i guess. When you’re holding a phone that’s worth 1k you probably feel strong or something, lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I have an Ipod, does that make me an idick? XD


You get a pass cuz not iPhone.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 26, 2019)

but all the smart phones look the same...  I mean if your gonna spend money, spend it on something that will surprise and interest people.. like one of these


----------



## TR273 (Mar 26, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> yeah! that's insane! I don't know why anyone would buy a phone for so much money?


Just adding this, I used to work in IT hardware support, and I could never get an answer as to why a MacBook cost £2000 but a comparable spec Toshiba cost £400.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 26, 2019)

I usually buy one for about $150 every 3 years lol


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 26, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> I usually buy one for about $150 every 3 years lol


Whats happening with your phones lol, is it the battery ?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 26, 2019)

Pretty much. That or the storage just keeps getting killed with newer app updates.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 27, 2019)

Friendly's!!
Most of the ones by me are gone.  There used to be one near my old school district, and my parents would take me there for ice cream after all my chorus concerts.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 27, 2019)

sooooooo... i finally have my official fursona... and i can't set it for my pfp because it's too big...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2019)

Old MacDonald had a farm.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 27, 2019)

synthu here! *wags tail*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2019)

E-I-E-I-O.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 27, 2019)

hey fren ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2019)

And on that farm he had a furry.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 27, 2019)

henlo?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2019)

E-I-E-I-O.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> E-I-E-I-O.


more like e-i-e-i OWO...


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 27, 2019)

any of y'all floofs have discord?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> more like e-i-e-i OWO...


That's more owo than anyone can handle.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Mar 27, 2019)

New England culture is knowing which Dunkin Donuts makes your coffee the right way, haha. There are 4 in my small town of just over 10,000 people, thats crazy.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 27, 2019)

*thonk intensifies* HMMMMMMMMMM *triggered thonk intensiies*


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 27, 2019)

I had Dunkin' this morning. Love their iced caramel macchiatos.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2019)

If I knew Jesus was this cool I would have started worshipping him years ago.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> If I knew Jesus was this cool I would have started worshipping him years ago.


Gonna show this to my atheist friend to see what he says lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2019)

Makes me wonder what would happen if Jesus went to Vatican City and attended one of the popes ceremonies on a crucifix skateboard, that would be interesting...


----------



## Tyno (Mar 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Makes me wonder what would happen if Jesus went to Vatican City and attended one of the popes ceremonies on a skateboard, that would be interesting...


The the pope right now it be really fun to watch!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2019)

They protec
They attac
But most importantly, they got Barbies back.


----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2019)

@Dongding 

I saw this bathroom accessory, and immediately thought that you need to get one:


----------



## Dongding (Mar 28, 2019)

lolwut? That's kickass uwu


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2019)

In other news: Ash vs Evil Dead season 4 is cancelled. Just found that out and I am absolutely pissed! Why is it always the really good shows that get cancelled?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

So if you Combine the _Shred_ and _Critical Delay _mods on the Stradavar in Warframe; you get a fire rate roughly the same as the DP-27 that visually inspired the weapon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2019)

I had a 2 hour 45 minute meeting today and I am completely exhausted.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I had a 2 hour 45 minute meeting today and I am completely exhausted.


Try 3.5 hours in a pharmacy followed by 8 on the sales floor. I needed this vacation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Try 3.5 hours in a pharmacy followed by 8 on the sales floor. I needed this vacation.



They make you work 12 hour days?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> They make you work 12 hour days?


Rarely. I get 10 hours now and again. But I still only get scheduled ~30 hours a week.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh, and have some hot cocoa to unwind.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 28, 2019)

Finally obtained a replica fossil of my fursona species. Only $35 at prehistoric planet.  Didn't think my rock/fossil collection would be proper without one. Which I should really get around to cataloguing at some point.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Mar 28, 2019)

Just spent almost a month working on a new profile picture, just to decide I didn't like it when it was 90% done...

Ugh.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Just spent almost a month working on a new profile picture, just to decide I didn't like it when it was 90% done...
> 
> Ugh.


Oof


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 28, 2019)

I was stuffing myself at mcdonalds today
Mhhh delicious

Don't @ me


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I was stuffing myself at mcdonalds today
> Mhhh delicious
> 
> Don't @ me


@


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 28, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> @


Omg lol


----------



## Synthie (Mar 28, 2019)

synthu ish here!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 28, 2019)

anyone here have discord?


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 28, 2019)

I haven't used Discord in a while...

I'm about to see my favorite band.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 28, 2019)

that's cool fren! Have a nice time! ^_^


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Mar 28, 2019)

anyone here have twitter? if so here's mine
The Raven of The Night (@floofyfluffboi) on Twitter


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2019)

I do enjoy mind-blowing things like this.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 29, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I do enjoy mind-blowing things like this.


The trailer for the sonic movie looks really good.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)

Bears
Beets 
Battlestar Galactica


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Mar 29, 2019)

Здравствуйте! Мы открыли заказы на оригинальные металлические подарки! Есть ли те, кому это интересно? Один из фреймов поставил в своей теме! Оценить, кому не сложно =)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 29, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Здравствуйте! Мы открыли заказы на оригинальные металлические подарки! Есть ли те, кому это интересно? Один из фреймов поставил в своей теме! Оценить, кому не сложно =)


Sorry, Miss - myself (and others on here I'm sure)... aren't too fluent in Russian, I'm afraid... and so, I have no idea what you just said.  That should make for a great picture frame though.. (I think).


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Mar 29, 2019)

It seems to translate, but because of the automatic translation of the site, the translation is still lost. I wrote that we opened orders for the manufacture of metal frames of different sizes and variations. One of the options put in my topic. And at the same time put here. Maybe someone will be interested?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Bears
> Beets
> Battlestar Galactica


Is this supposed to be a combination of fluff with some weird organic thing and spaceships?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 29, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Bears
> Beets
> Battlestar Galactica


Bears do not...
What is going on, what are you doing!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 29, 2019)

Well that outage was annoying. Wish me luck with this job interview!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 29, 2019)

Interview could have gone better. Could have gone worse. Got nerves like crazy.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)

It's finally here... Friday


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 29, 2019)

Fishing on the Vallis, waiting for the weather to warm up.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 29, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Interview could have gone better. Could have gone worse. Got nerves like crazy.


Good luck, man o/


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 29, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> It's finally here... Friday
> View attachment 58283


Remember that it's never too late to make a noose.
Not even the law can stop you.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Remember that it's never too late to make a noose.
> Not even the law can stop you.


Not today old friend


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 29, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Not today old friend
> View attachment 58294


*Anything minor that happens*
Me:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 29, 2019)

Finally building my haymaker+killstream+tombfinger Kitgun in Warframe. It's been a journey getting here.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Finally building my haymaker+killstream+tombfinger Kitgun in Warframe. It's been a journey getting here.


If you're planning on getting a set of arcanes for it I suggest you skip Arcane Seeker, it is good but really overrated, most of the times the projectiles collide with the roof and other structures


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 29, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> If you're planning on getting a set of arcanes for it I suggest you skip Arcane Seeker, it is good but really overrated, most of the times the projectiles collide with the roof and other structures


Noted


----------



## Synthie (Mar 29, 2019)

synthu ish here!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2019)

just deposited my check and cleared my schedule.  

whatre we drinkin' boys


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 29, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> E-I-E-I-O.


everyone is eating ionized onions 




Furrygameremopunk said:


> anyone here have twitter? if so here's mine
> The Raven of The Night (@floofyfluffboi) on Twitter


am ded cause i have twitter but its locked and am waiting for it to become not locked


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm about to start working on my first fursuit. Wish me luck!

I have worked with foam before (I made a tail for a Diego Brando cosplay that I never finished). I'm kind of an amateur when it comes to sewing, though. I'm definitely not expecting my first attempt to be perfect, but it should be lots of fun!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2019)

Dolphins, they just want to have fun. LMAO!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm going to give it a go myself Croc. I'm hoping I'll be able to finish by next years local fur con. I've never worked with foam before though, but have done a little bondo on my car lol


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm going to try to have at least a partial suit done in time for Anthrocon (early July). I think it's realistic, seeing as I'm not in school right now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2019)

Now that's what I call service!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now that's what I call service!


The driver gets a bigger tip if he has this song while driving


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm so glad that the YouTube algorithm is finally working again. This is to good.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 30, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm so glad that the YouTube algorithm is finally working again. This is to good.


Saw that too. I wish that guy were here for my commute.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 30, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> The driver gets a bigger tip if he has this song while driving


I don't know, I think they get a much bigger tip if they play this song whiles driving.
Bonus points for also saying "Do you like my car?"
And when the song kicks off at 0:40 he starts doing a drift is also when I hit my peak. And he gets double.


----------



## Synthie (Mar 30, 2019)

hey ho frendos!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 30, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey ho frendos!


What's a "friend"?
I do not understand this language you are speaking!


----------



## Synthie (Mar 30, 2019)

oh hey fren, almost didn't recognise you with the new profile pic XP


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 30, 2019)

I am supposed to draw but cI onstantly procrastinate, halp


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

This is the largest fossil sea urchin that I have ever found.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This is the largest fossil sea urchin that I have ever found.


That's really freaking cool, do you actually get to keep it for yourself?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> That's really freaking cool, do you actually get to keep it for yourself?



If you found something scientifically significant then the land-owner would plausibly have a claim to it. 

Sea urchin fossils are a dime-a-dozen though; I already have like 5 or something and I don't even collect them on purpose- I just pick them up when I come across them.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If you found something scientifically significant then the land-owner would plausibly have a claim to it.
> 
> Sea urchin fossils are a dime-a-dozen though; I already have like 5 or something and I don't even collect them on purpose- I just pick them up when I come across them.



That's still pretty cool, would love to find something like that, most of the fossils I've seen while campaign where trilobites but they always break when you try to pick em up.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 30, 2019)

What period is that one from? I have a few Miocene echinoids I found in Florida in a box somewhere. I'll have to post a pic of my Cretaceous oyster I found as well when I find it.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm so glad that the YouTube algorithm is finally working again. This is to good.



Ah, yeah, saw this a while ago. Lovely people that work on the railway, I wouldn't put any of them down.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> What period is that one from? I have a few Miocene echinoids I found in Florida in a box somewhere. I'll have to post a pic of my Cretaceous oyster I found as well when I find it.



It's from the English Chalk, so it's from the Upper Cretaceous.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 31, 2019)

My anxiety is taking the piss this morning.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 31, 2019)

Holy necro. So many pages are coming straight from 2008! 
(Wow that sounds cheesey)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Holy necro. So many pages are coming straight from 2008!
> (Wow that sounds cheesey)


Straight outta 2008


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 31, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Holy necro. So many pages are coming straight from 2008!
> (Wow that sounds cheesey)


There must be a lich amongst us, keep your holy water at hand


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 31, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> There must be a lich amongst us, keep your holy water at hand


I mean, It’s kinda cool to see ancient threads and peoples, but it’s also a little suspicious with how many suddenly resurfaced


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 31, 2019)

Was looking for the oyster and thought this might be more interesting. Ordovician rugose coral and brachiopods.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 31, 2019)

Looks like I'm starting my new job tomorrow. I've been unemployed for so long now this is going to be a complete shock to the system.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Looks like I'm starting my new job tomorrow. I've been unemployed for so long now this is going to be a complete shock to the system.


OwO congrats


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 1, 2019)

Ooh, fossils. I went on a field trip to a fossil site in biology a couple years ago and took home a bunch of them.


----------



## Cyroo (Apr 1, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> Ooh, fossils. I went on a field trip to a fossil site in biology a couple years ago and took home a bunch of them.



That's pretty dang cool.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Apr 1, 2019)

Is this chat open?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 1, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Is this chat open?


Please present your papers.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Please present your papers.


Oh no!


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2019)

Aw....I never knew @TacomaTheDeer met Bob Ross as a Fawn! : )


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 1, 2019)

Is my profile pic lit


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Apr 1, 2019)

Visiting a relative today, and I've managed to replace all the water in their water bottles with vinegar.

This will be _glorious_.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 1, 2019)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Visiting a relative today, and I've managed to replace all the water in their water bottles with vinegar.
> 
> This will be _glorious_.


Evil :V


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 1, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Is my profile pic lit


Yee. Wolf > Falco > Fox


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 1, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Yee. Wolf > Fox > Falco



FTFY <;


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 1, 2019)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Visiting a relative today, and I've managed to replace all the water in their water bottles with vinegar.
> 
> This will be _glorious_.



It will be vomit inducing..


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 1, 2019)

oml it worked owo


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 2, 2019)

Anyone wanna learn the sister vocabulary?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 2, 2019)

I didn't know Trump was a lumberjack.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 2, 2019)

synthu here!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 2, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> Ooh, fossils. I went on a field trip to a fossil site in biology a couple years ago and took home a bunch of them.



That's a cool collection. Most I can tell is it's somewhere between the Ordovician and Devonian. Went to college with a guy who could probably name every species in the group and it's exact time frame lol. Of course, he's a paleontologist now.


----------



## TR273 (Apr 3, 2019)

I just ran across this on the BBC website, it's an interesting little read.
www.bbc.com: Furry fandom: Cornwall schoolgirl's costumes reflect fursonas


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 3, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I just ran across this on the BBC website, it's an interesting little read.
> www.bbc.com: Furry fandom: Cornwall schoolgirl's costumes reflect fursonas



The BBC have had several bits of positive furry coverage in the last year or so.  Inevitably they tend to be focussed on the suiting aspect, but it's still good to see.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2019)

The forum and mainsite seem to be struggling to load atm.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 3, 2019)

Huh, everything's working fine for me.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The forum and mainsite seem to be struggling to load atm.


I was having trouble a minute ago, but not too bad. Working fine now.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 3, 2019)

Guys, apparently there is an official Bonzi Buddy plushie  and it costs 500 dollarinos :^(


----------



## Synthie (Apr 3, 2019)

hey ho frendo!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 3, 2019)

So my manager at Walgreens was unwilling to negotiate a schedule change on short notice, and my new job which pays 20$/hr wants me to start monday. Long story short, I quit Walgreens effective the 8th.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So my manager at Walgreens was unwilling to negotiate a schedule change on short notice, and my new job which pays 20$/hr wants me to start monday. Long story short, I quit Walgreens effective the 8th.


Be careful dude, don't let em put you in the wage cage


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 3, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Be careful dude, don't let em put you in the wage cage
> View attachment 58721


I'll be the label transporter for VIN numbers and such at an automotive plant. That and I'll have a union.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 4, 2019)

hey frens


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

I just gave somebody their 10001'th favourite.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 4, 2019)

Today someone screamed very loudly in the subway. It was 7am and i was sitting in the wagon. Then someone came in at the other side of the wagon. He was going to sit down, but for some strange reasons he missed the folding seat and fell. He screamed « YEOOOW » and stayed on the ground for 2 or 3 minutes...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

renarddéfoncé said:


> Today someone screamed very loudly in the subway. It was 7am and i was sitting in the wagon. Then someone came in at the other side of the wagon. He was going to sit down, but for some strange reasons he missed the folding seat and fell. He screamed « YEOOOW » and stayed on the ground for 2 or 3 minutes...



I hope he wasn't badly hurt.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 4, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Guys, apparently there is an official Bonzi Buddy plushie  and it costs 500 dollarinos :^(
> View attachment 58691


500!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 4, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> 500!


I think it is a well worth investment, Bonzi is the best internet friend after all


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

If it cost* $500!* that would be 1.220136825 *10^1134


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I hope he wasn't badly hurt.


I Dont think so ! He stood up after some times and fell asleep right after sitting on a normal seat !


----------



## softdusksky (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello! I'm new here. Also - hmm, interesting about that guy.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 5, 2019)

MOMMMAAAAA UUUUUWWUUUUU


----------



## Tyno (Apr 5, 2019)

OwO


----------



## Synthie (Apr 5, 2019)

hey frendos <3


----------



## Tyno (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 5, 2019)

henlo


----------



## Synthie (Apr 5, 2019)

how are you furs today? ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Apr 5, 2019)

good you?


----------



## Synthie (Apr 5, 2019)

synthu ish happ! ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 5, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu ish happ! ^_^


Good to hear.

So, what's got you in a good mood, eh?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 5, 2019)

It's finally here... Friday


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 5, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> It's finally here... Friday
> View attachment 58856


----------



## Tyno (Apr 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


>


we need to get that gun away from you 
-_-


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


>


Don't make me get the Mosin....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> we need to get that gun away from you
> -_-


You sound like you're in dire need of freedom.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> You sound like you're in dire need of freedom.


Bears shouldn't have guns >:V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Bears shouldn't have guns >:V


That's it, I'm calling in the Americans...

This man has oil!


----------



## Tyno (Apr 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> That's it, I'm calling in the Americans...
> 
> This man has oil!


Wow I didn't know Americans loved organic olive oil :V


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Bears shouldn't have guns >:V


----------



## Tyno (Apr 5, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


That's russia :V
Right?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Bears shouldn't have guns >:V



But it's right there in the Constitution; the right to keep and arm bears!

(Oh, someone made that joke already...)


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi sisters

Today sister foussi will teach you the slang vocabulary

Wig snatched= Being impressed or literally snatching someones wig

Cancelled=I made a thread about dat

Tea /Tea spilled = telling facts, truth, gossip

Sis= kinda like saying bro

Thanks for listening to my TED talk


----------



## Synthie (Apr 6, 2019)

*applauds*


----------



## Tyno (Apr 6, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Hi sisters
> 
> Today sister foussi will teach you the slang vocabulary
> 
> ...


WOO


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 6, 2019)

"Wig" just makes me think of this weird video my sister made.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 6, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> "Wig" just makes me think of this weird video my sister made.



Stand user: Crocs sister

Stand: Wig


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 7, 2019)

Good morning floofs. 

I had a bagel for breakfast.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 7, 2019)

'ey fren ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Bears shouldn't have guns >:V


Guns should have bears tho. :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Guns should have bears tho. :V


I support this policy.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 7, 2019)

hi goys!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D898%3Bid%3Ddm2dXbO%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Guns should have bears tho. :V


Welp, guess I'm stealing every gun to exist, sorry America you'll have to find new ways to shoot.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Welp, guess I'm stealing every gun to exist, sorry America you'll have to find new ways to shoot.


Share now.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Share now.


Sorry, I can't hear you over theses GLORIOUS BEARS!


----------



## katalistik (Apr 7, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


Basically Russian army men in a nutshell.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 7, 2019)

Birb ish gud


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Birb ish gud


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Sorry, I can't hear you over theses GLORIOUS BEARS!


I am a bear.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I am a bear.


Yes, but I still can't hear you.
I'm pretty sure that's a fox in a bear costume and he's been trying to tell me that, but I don't care, it looks like a bear so it's mine.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)

Do not touch my Mosin boy.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Do not touch my Mosin boy.







Boi he about to do it.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 7, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Welp, guess I'm stealing every gun to exist, sorry America you'll have to find new ways to shoot.







Work it, Baby.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Boi he about to do it.


**THWACK**


----------



## Cyroo (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh shit oh man oh damn.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2019)

Chicken Thoughts released new species of peeps to add for Easter!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Chicken Thoughts released new species of peeps to add for Easter!


So many choices, I don't know which I want to sacrifice to the microwave oven


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Chicken Thoughts released new species of peeps to add for Easter!



Omg its the return of Gozer the Gozerian


----------



## Tyno (Apr 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Guns should have bears tho. :V


I agree guns are so defenseless :V


----------



## Aika the manokit (Apr 7, 2019)

Howdy y'all, love time no see


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Chicken Thoughts released new species of peeps to add for Easter!










Detective Tyno said:


> I agree guns are so defenseless :V


#GunLivesMatter



Ricky Sixgun said:


> Howdy y'all, love time no see


Howdy partner.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 8, 2019)

OMG EASTER HOLIDAYS ARE NEAR


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 8, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> OMG EASTER HOLIDAYS ARE NEAR


The best part about Easter is lent, a lot of places in here change their menus to give more seafood options and I love seafood


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 8, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> The best part about Easter is lent, a lot of places in here change their menus to give more seafood options and I love seafood


Shhh don't say seafood or asmr youtubers will do vids


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 8, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Shhh don't say seafood or asmr youtubers will do vids


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


>



It's baby Godzilla!
E]


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 8, 2019)

Megamindyeetus said:


> *closes the chat* Im sorry little one


Opens it back up with the dragon balls.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 8, 2019)

Megamindyeetus said:


> Dont let me get the infinite glove out


Don't make me get the Ant Man out.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh yeah coffee and cream, that's the stuff! Coffee and cream!!! >:[


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 8, 2019)

@Infrarednexus  need rainbow birbs


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> @Infrarednexus  need rainbow birbs


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 8, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh yeah coffee and cream, that's the stuff! Coffee and cream!!! >:[


I have be a dentist stuck in my head thanks to you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I have be a dentist stuck in my head thanks to you.


You know I never get used to that song.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2019)

After working in a meat processing and packaging plant for the last few days I've seen things that would put most people off from eating meat forever. From the amount of different belts and racks the meat is on, the amount of different people that touch it, the different bin's it is in, to the acids and detergents used to clean everything meat touches. We use this heavily diluted acid that can burn through your skin like it's nothing.

Remember, always eat fresh, always eat your own kill.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2019)

It was a sponsored advertisment from The Department of Health and Safety. :V


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 8, 2019)

HAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY...


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 8, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> After working in a meat processing and packaging plant for the last few days I've seen things that would put most people off from eating meat forever. From the amount of different belts and racks the meat is on, the amount of different people that touch it, the different bin's it is in, to the acids and detergents used to clean everything meat touches. We use this heavily diluted acid that can burn through your skin like it's nothing.
> 
> Remember, always eat fresh, always eat your own kill.



"Always eat fresh"

So eat like snake


----------



## Tyno (Apr 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Chicken Thoughts released new species of peeps to add for Easter!


Thanks for making me hungry >:V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 8, 2019)

It was a good first day at my new job.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It was a good first day at my new job.


Nice!


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 8, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Thanks for making me hungry >:V


I heard about you manokits and your diets. You stay away from me >:V


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (Apr 8, 2019)

Howdy!
What's the tea for today?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 8, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113582092959481856Well that's a meme now.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2019)

Did you know that the African Wild Dog AKA the Painted Hunting Dog AKA the Democratic Dog has no pack leader, that every major decision is up to a group vote.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Did you know that the African Wild Dog AKA the Painted Hunting Dog AKA the Democratic Dog has no pack leader, that every major decision is up to a group vote.


Must be fun trying to decide on what to eat tho.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113582092959481856Well that's a meme now.


inb4 he actually is a furry and has a legit fursona.



Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


Finally some good fucking music.



Yakamaru said:


> Must be fun trying to decide on what to eat tho.


Why not just starve?
Go full communism whiles you're at it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Why not just starve?
> Go full communism whiles you're at it.


Everyone are equal. Equally starving.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 9, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113582092959481856Well that's a meme now.



I still reckon his name is short for Elongated Muskrat.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2019)

Did you know that phytoplankton are responsible for half the air we breathe? So, you can thank them for every second breath we take. But don't thank them for every first, they don't get that credit.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


>


Hey Sirocco~. How's it going?


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hey Sirocco~. How's it going?


Awesome. I was browsing tinder and found a female for mating season!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Awesome. I was browsing tinder and found a female for mating season!


Are you sure it's a female and not some British guys head?


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Are you sure it's a female and not some British guys head?


Hey! Give me a break. I was captive bread >:V


----------



## Tyno (Apr 9, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> I heard about you manokits and your diets. You stay away from me >:V


:C
Why can't we be friends?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> :C
> Why can't we be friends?


----------



## Tyno (Apr 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I'm not going to eat this one! Most likely...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

www.bbc.co.uk: Wolves back in Netherlands after 140 years

Wolves coming to eat the Dutch furries! ;3


----------



## Tyno (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: Wolves back in Netherlands after 140 years
> 
> Wolves coming to eat the Dutch furries! ;3


Do we awoo?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Do we awoo?



De Nederlandse Wolven aawooo. 

Awoo is zo een Dutch woord becaauuse eet haas de dopple oo een eet.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Do we awoo?


Yes, we awoo. We always awoo. :3


----------



## Tyno (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes, we awoo. We always awoo. :3


Canines... :V


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


>


AW- *dead silence*

God damn it. :V


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> AW- *dead silence*
> 
> God damn it. :V


GIMME THOSE 350$


----------



## dannyboof (Apr 9, 2019)

hi everyone! i'm super new to everything furry so it's nice to be here


----------



## Tyno (Apr 9, 2019)

dannyboof said:


> hi everyone! i'm super new to everything furry so it's nice to be here


Well hello there!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

renarddéfoncé said:


> GIMME THOSE 350$


BUT I DIDN'T AWOO!

Oh, crap.. D:

*hands over $350* :V


----------



## dannyboof (Apr 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Well hello there!


hi ur profile picture looks so cool ! i really like seeing everyone's fursonas


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> BUT I DIDN'T AWOO!
> 
> Oh, crap.. D:
> 
> *hands over $350* :V


Thanks ! But.. I WASNT A COP 

Bamboozled

*run*


----------



## Tyno (Apr 9, 2019)

dannyboof said:


> hi ur profile picture looks so cool ! i really like seeing everyone's fursonas


We should make you one! Let's make you a manokit :V


----------



## dannyboof (Apr 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> We should make you one! Let's make you a manokit :V


idk what a manokit is but that sounds fun ! tbh i dont even have my fursona yet o^o


----------



## Tyno (Apr 9, 2019)

dannyboof said:


> idk what a manokit is but that sounds fun ! tbh i dont even have my fursona yet o^o


One of these boyos


----------



## dannyboof (Apr 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> One of these boyos


awww theyre really cute id never heard of them before !


----------



## Tyno (Apr 9, 2019)

dannyboof said:


> awww theyre really cute id never heard of them before !


please consider becoming one of us ;w;


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> please consider becoming one of us ;w;


Pwease? With a chewwy on top?


----------



## Tyno (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Pwease? With a chewwy on top?


thx :3


----------



## Synthie (Apr 9, 2019)

henlo frens


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D854%3Bid%3D0fMsFNM%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 9, 2019)

Remember when subway used to cut their bread like this? why did they stop? you can still get it done by special request though.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D854%3Bid%3D0fMsFNM%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


he spin


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> he spin



… he win

But most important...


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> De Nederlandse Wolven aawooo.
> 
> Awoo is zo een Dutch woord becaauuse eet haas de dopple oo een eet.



Lol, that's so true!!!!!


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D854%3Bid%3D0fMsFNM%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480



Imagine if it screm


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 10, 2019)

Have a cold the week before Easter? Nay.
Eat Tikka Masala for breakfast because you forgot to pick up a bread from the freezer? Yay.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 10, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Have a cold the week before Easter? Nay.
> Eat Tikka Masala for breakfast because you forgot to pick up a bread from the freezer? Yay.


I can literally answer the opposite to these


----------



## Synthie (Apr 10, 2019)

this video keep making me laugh XP


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 10, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> this video keep making me laugh XP


Look at that graph


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 10, 2019)

As much as I hate Nickelback, I still stand by Leader of Men being a good song.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 10, 2019)

If we kakapos made a cereal we would call it Kakapuffs


----------



## Synthie (Apr 10, 2019)

hey floofers


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 10, 2019)

Hewwo


----------



## Synthie (Apr 10, 2019)

how are u fren? ^_^


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 10, 2019)

I think this may explain why i act the way i act. I kinda remember when i was a little kid i once went to a farm and i kinda remember crying when i was put on a horse and last i remember was a thud i think on my head and blacked out. And i remember that my parents used to go to some hospital to hook some wires to my head to get my brain to work.

I also have aspergers.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 10, 2019)

I thought I was autistic for the longest time, but I got assessed recently and it turns out I'm not. I also apparently don't have ADHD? The nurse practitioner I used to see claimed I had it and prescribed me meds for it (which seriously helped, and continue to help me).


----------



## Tyno (Apr 10, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> If we kakapos made a cereal we would call it Kakapuffs


H U N G E R


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 10, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> I thought I was autistic for the longest time, but I got assessed recently and it turns out I'm not. I also apparently don't have ADHD? The nurse practitioner I used to see claimed I had it and prescribed me meds for it (which seriously helped, and continue to help me).



I even remember being diagnosed as hyper and being put on ritalin.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 10, 2019)

Nigeria says...


----------



## Tyno (Apr 10, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Nigeria says...
> View attachment 59236


.what's this?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2019)

I butt-dialed my phone and it's in Chinese now. :]


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 10, 2019)

Happy with my sona name, but have been thinking about getting a less specific username
(Y’know, Incase I ever change sona or stuff like that)
Would going more generic be a good or bad thing?


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 11, 2019)

Black hole image:*exists*

Internet: MEMES IT


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Happy with my sona name, but have been thinking about getting a less specific username
> (Y’know, Incase I ever change sona or stuff like that)
> Would going more generic be a good or bad thing?


Generic in what sense, exactly?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 11, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Generic in what sense, exactly?


Was thinking just something more universal. (Probably as in not using a sona name? Idk) Not exactly sure yet though


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 11, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Happy with my sona name, but have been thinking about getting a less specific username
> (Y’know, Incase I ever change sona or stuff like that)
> Would going more generic be a good or bad thing?



Hey Tacoma!

You thinking of changing sonas?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 11, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hey Tacoma!
> 
> You thinking of changing sonas?


Nah, Just the username


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 11, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Nah, Just the username



Ah, okie dokie!

I do know what you mean. I have multiple sonas and so sometimes the 'fox' part obscures them a little, but I have no regrets

How have you been btw?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 11, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Ah, okie dokie!
> 
> I do know what you mean. I have multiple sonas and so sometimes the 'fox' part obscures them a little, but I have no regrets
> 
> How have you been btw?


Doing good, Thanks! 
Hbu?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 11, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Doing good, Thanks!
> Hbu?



Pawesome!

I'm good, still got uni work but I think i'm getting the hang of it


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 11, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Pawesome!
> 
> I'm good, still got uni work but I think i'm getting the hang of it


Any essays?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 11, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Any essays?



Of course!! XD

I've actually found an opportunity to write about animals, yay!!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2019)

Today I’m attempting to make a vest for my fursuit. So far it’s going quick.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 11, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Today I’m attempting to make a vest for my fursuit. So far it’s going quick.



Ooh, good luck!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Ooh, good luck!


Thank you!

At least it shouldn’t be as hard to make as the fursuit itself. That was a real baptism by fire for a newbie seamstress!


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm still working on my head (I redid all the sewing because I didn't like one of the fabrics I was using). It kind of looks like trash.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> I'm still working on my head (I redid all the sewing because I didn't like one of the fabrics I was using). It kind of looks like trash.


Ooh yeah. Heads are a little tricky to put fabric on. Mine isn’t perfect but I think it’s passable.

What I really had trouble with was feet! I did about four different attempts and they still aren’t that good.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 11, 2019)

I think I'd be having a much easier time if I was using fur. It's so hard to make fleece look good, especially when you've never sewn anything before...


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> I think I'd be having a much easier time if I was using fur. It's so hard to make fleece look good, especially when you've never sewn anything before...


At least fleece is cheaper.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 11, 2019)

True! It's also nice to not have to order it online.

My cat always sits on my lap when I'm sewing, and she's shedding like crazy... My fursuit's going to end up being made with real fur. :s


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> True! It's also nice to not have to order it online.
> 
> My cat always sits on my lap when I'm sewing, and she's shedding like crazy... My fursuit's going to end up being made with real fur. :s


Haha! I know right? My cat also gets all up in my sewing projects. It's like the moment I set down any sort of fabric, the first thing that crosses her mind is "Look! New bed!"


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2019)

Here's the finished product sorry it's sideways, it's over on FA.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice number


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 12, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Here's the finished product sorry it's sideways, it's over on FA.


Why am I so used to seeing people post sideways that I can see them normally as that without tilting my head.

Either way that's good.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 12, 2019)

One day i sat on a chair


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## VileTypos (Apr 13, 2019)

It has come upon us.


----------



## VileTypos (Apr 13, 2019)

For the love of Jegus don’t log into Tumblr today, it’s all 10th anniversary of Homestuck stuff


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 13, 2019)

I love(d) Homestuck, but it also reminds me of a really bad period of my life...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 13, 2019)

Is there any glitch with FA notes ending? After roughly 8-10 dms convos I have with others usually stop, sometimes abruptly. I’m not being rude or creepy or anything, so what’s going on?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Is there any glitch with FA notes ending? After roughly 8-10 dms convos I have with others usually stop, sometimes abruptly. I’m not being rude or creepy or anything, so what’s going on?



Is it possible the other user just didn't bother responding?

We can send one another test notes if you want to test it.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it possible the other user just didn't bother responding?
> 
> We can send one another test notes if you want to test it.


Its been with several users. Maybe i’m overthinking. None of the convos had any tension or bad feeling.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Its been with several users. Maybe i’m overthinking. None of the convos had any tension or bad feeling.



In my experience I forget to reply to many convos.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)

I have noticed that adverts appear below my adult rated submissions, but not my general rated ones...?

I thought it would be the reverse?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)

When you're posting like a pro. ;D


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 14, 2019)

When you're too preoccupied with real life to post like a pro.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 14, 2019)

little synthu ish here!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> When you're posting like a pro. ;D





Mr. Fox said:


> When you're too preoccupied with real life to post like a pro.


When you coffee like a pro and do both.

Also, trying not to be bitey so here's some fresh fruit.


----------



## Keefur (Apr 14, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> When you coffee like a pro and do both.
> 
> Also, trying not to be bitey so here's some fresh fruit.


What's wrong with being bitey... and I'm a carnivore.  Get that fruit out of here.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 14, 2019)

do you has too much bread?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 14, 2019)

It's snowing again...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> In my experience I forget to reply to many convos.


That could be a high chance. Most people I’ve talked to stated they usually talk via telegram.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)

So many submissions.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 59539
> 
> So many submissions.


It's only 21, I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> It's only 21, I don't see what the big deal is.



#binary


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 15, 2019)

My day....


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 59495
> 
> When you're posting like a pro. ;D


I thought I had an error message glitch!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 15, 2019)

guyyysssssss i just created my first rp thread.. if you rp then check it out... it'll be appreciated squeeeeee


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> View attachment 59496
> 
> When you're too preoccupied with real life to post like a pro.


Or when you cant think of anything to say.


----------



## Nuppers the fox (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey guys I think we can all agree that the furry fandom doesn't really have a magazine so I thought to myself I'll make the first one this post is for anybody who wants to be on the publishing staff if so just message me, Have a great day


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 16, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> My day....


Manokits: Fighting the world


----------



## VileTypos (Apr 16, 2019)

I wanna sleep but a frakin’ can’t so now I’m here
Also I’m still not dead I’m just really inconsistent


----------



## Bottled Water (Apr 16, 2019)

And since I cannot sleep I have decided to follow through with making a stan account for a bottle of water.
God help me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 16, 2019)

Today I asked another student a question since I mistook them for the teacher.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 16, 2019)

Good morning y'all ‍


----------



## Synthie (Apr 16, 2019)

hey ho frendos


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 16, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey ho frendos


Good morning o/


----------



## Synthie (Apr 16, 2019)

how ish you fren ^_^


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 16, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> how ish you fren ^_^


Pretty good! How bout you?


----------



## Synthie (Apr 16, 2019)

synthu ish ok thanks ^_^  just listening to some Nirvana XP


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 17, 2019)

_In my restless dreams,
I see that villager.

Elvis.

You promised me you'd move
to my town someday,
but you never did.

Well, I'm alone here now...
In the LOL club...
Waiting for you...

Waiting for you to 
come to see me.

But you never do

And so I wait, wrapped in my
cooccon of pain and lonleyness




 

_​


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 17, 2019)

@Sarachaga


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 17, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> @Sarachaga
> 
> View attachment 59797


Me af


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 17, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> @Sarachaga
> 
> View attachment 59797


So.. Good bean?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 17, 2019)

Tough bean


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 17, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm hungry and a bit tired at the same time right now;  and so I'm wondering if I should eat, or just go right to bed... hmmm.. decisions, decions.


Do both at the same time.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 17, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Do both at the same time.




He might require assistance though....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 18, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


> He might require assistance though....


Yeah, but that's what we're here for. :3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 19, 2019)

Resistance is futile.

Also stop telling your parents. No one cares. V:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 19, 2019)

The existential crisis part was the best part.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 19, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Resistance is futile.
> 
> Also stop telling your parents. No one cares. V:


I just watched that, so dang funny! As someone that recently had that journey, can confirm.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 19, 2019)

How come with therians / otherkin it's always some cool animal like a lion, a tiger, or a wolf or fox they identify with and not one of the lesser creatures?

Discuss.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 19, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> The existential crisis part was the best part.


Isn't that the only part tho?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 19, 2019)

It never stopped being my part. :V


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 19, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> How come with therians / otherkin it's always some cool animal like a lion, a tiger, or a wolf or fox they identify with and not one of the lesser creatures?
> 
> Discuss.



I've encountered a couple of badgers and at least one otter therian.  No rodents so far though...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 19, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Resistance is futile.
> 
> Also stop telling your parents. No one cares. V:


The dad didn't make a dad joke of "Hi furry, I'm dad".
He's obviously a furry himself.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 19, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> The dad didn't make a dad joke of "Hi furry, I'm dad".
> He's obviously a furry himself.


Furry confirmed to be a genetic disorder.


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> I wanna sleep but a frakin’ can’t so now I’m here
> Also I’m still not dead I’m just really inconsistent



I was just wondering where you'd gone off to! I also can never sleep at the 'right' times...my body wants to stay up all night, and sleep all day.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 19, 2019)

Getting wasted and wasting fools in video games! (#θwθ#)


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 19, 2019)

Guys its almost 2am theres no subways and i cant find my keys and i dont wanna call anyone because its 2am what should i do


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 19, 2019)

Look again and call late. Also I'm fuck ad drunk.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 19, 2019)

Vodka is godka


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 20, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> How come with therians / otherkin it's always some cool animal like a lion, a tiger, or a wolf or fox they identify with and not one of the lesser creatures?
> 
> Discuss.



I feel the same way in regards to reincarnation or memories of past lives.

If people remembered once being kitchen maids, or farmers who died of nothing more interesting than old age, I might reconsider my stance on reincarnation. But nope. Everyone is instead some famous historical person.  It begs the question: If fourteen people believe they were Cleopatra in a former life, does that mean that Cleopatra had split personality disorder?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello? Is there space for a bored little fox?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 20, 2019)

u in de Safeway? uwu


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

'ey frens


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 20, 2019)

Mornin


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Mornin


hi fren ^_^


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Hello? Is there space for a bored little fox?


Of course there is fren! ^_^


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 20, 2019)

I am hungover....


----------



## _Ivory_ (Apr 20, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Of course there is fren! ^_^


Thanks :3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 20, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I am hungover....


Rockstar Recovery and a breakfast sandwich is my usual go-to for that.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 20, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Rockstar Recovery and a breakfast sandwich is my usual go-to for that.


Oh I'm about to murder a whole ass bowl of soup and some Propel.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

it sunny today :3


----------



## _Ivory_ (Apr 20, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> it sunny today :3


Here it's been cloudy and windy all day


----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

Polaris said:


> Hello!


'ey fren :3


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 20, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Here it's been cloudy and windy all day


Same. :c


----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> 'ey fren :3


Hey there!


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Hello


Greetings!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 20, 2019)

Polaris said:


> Greetings!


Well met, traveller.


----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Well met, traveller.


Howdy! How are things with you?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 20, 2019)

Polaris said:


> Howdy! How are things with you?


Not special nor good, so the usual me. 

You?


----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Not special nor good, so the usual me.
> 
> You?


Glad to hear it's okay then! ^^

Good here as well. Just getting back to being active here on the forums once more, since I havent been around here for a while!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

...


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

Everything is so screwed..


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2019)

Yeah.  I could use a drill.  or a nail.

Not picky at this point, but am tired of screws myself.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

oh hecc! its gone quiet again, guess I'll just put this here then



*edit never mind the are people here now XD


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm depressed and confused about my lovelife..


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I'm depressed and confused about my lovelife..


aww whats got you down about it fren?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

I feel sick and confused. and I dont know anything..


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2019)

Guy or gal?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

Me, a male, dating another male.. it doesn't feel right..


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

have you talked to anyone about how you feel?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

Has feelings for me as I do the same for him.. but it feels.. unnatural..


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

..


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Has feelings for me as I do the same for him.. but it feels.. unnatural..


Then tell him i'm sure he'll understand!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2019)

If it feels wrong, it might be wrong for you.  you can't just force yourself to be one way when you're another.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

The weird thing is I LIKE HIM.. I dated another guy in the past, but it spiraled out of control..


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

maybe just give it some time? im sure you'll figure it out fren!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't have time..


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 20, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> The weird thing is I LIKE HIM.. I dated another guy in the past, but it spiraled out of control..


Sounds like you might still have baggage from that relationship. Might want to take things slow.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

My last lover broke up with me on christmas.. fucking CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't wanna go through that again..!


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

just tell your partner, he's there to support you like your there to support him.. im sure he'll understand


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2019)

Relationship problems I see.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't wanna go to my room after xmas dinner, barricading my door and fitting a noose around my throat because I lost the only person that understood me and thinking those sick, horrible thoughts about myself.. I DON'T WANT THAT..


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

I need help..


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

dude, just chill for a second..


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Maybe you're too young to have a special someone yet. Talk about your feelings with him this seems more serious. Or get some serious help not from anthropomorphic animal people.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

why don't you have time to think it through? is your relationship on like some kinda deadline or ultimatum??


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

How can I..? I have nothing left..


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Maybe you're too young to have a special someone yet. Talk about your feelings with him this seems more serious. Or get some serious help not from anthropomorphic animal people.


good point


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't want my emotions to run wild on him..


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

It was his choice to like you back! Be honest with him.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

...


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

I won't say anything else about this. Let's talk about something else.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

ok fren


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

now where was I..  oh yes! this:


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I need help..


Find a professional if you're this self-destructive. The only real thing people over the internet can provide you are advice on how to deal with your situation.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

*is going to be gone.. for a long time..*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

Don't bother missing me..


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> now where was I..  oh yes! this:


Perfect photobombing seal. Imma steal this.. :3


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Perfect photobombing seal. Imma steal this.. :3


seals are my brothers favourite animal, he has over 60 seal plushies and counting XD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 20, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> *is going to be gone.. for a long time..*


**INTENSE CONCERN*
*
Please speak to a mental health professional, and to your partner. Let them know you need to take things slow and get help because of that trauma. If they are worth keeping, they will understand. If not then *dump him.*


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> *is going to be gone.. for a long time..*


No you aren't.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 20, 2019)

ok furs, chill


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 20, 2019)

The value of the dollar might change over time but Mc Nuggets stay the same.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> No you aren't.


* 






Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ok furs, chill


My fur keeps me too warm to be chill. >w>


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

I can't do that.. not again..


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm just done at this point..


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> The value of the dollar might change over time but Mc Nuggets stay the same.
> View attachment 60069


...This is sacrilege.

Those poor nuggets. Your wallet must be dirty. :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't know what happened in this thread, tbh.
And I'm not sure if I even want to know.

So, where's my waffles?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I don't know what happened in this thread, tbh.
> And I'm not sure if I even want to know.
> 
> So, where's my waffles?


*slooooowly butters his "pancakes"*

Oh, you wanted actual pancakes, my bad. Time to hit the kitchen then. And I have to clean up the bloody sauce..


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 20, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


>


Much thank.



Yakamaru said:


> *slooooowly butters his "pancakes"*
> 
> Oh, you wanted actual pancakes, my bad. Time to hit the kitchen then. And I have to clean up the bloody sauce..


I wanted waffles, not pancakes.
Bad wolfo!


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I don't know what happened in this thread, tbh.
> And I'm not sure if I even want to know.
> 
> So, where's my waffles?


@Lexiand


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 20, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> The value of the dollar might change over time but Mc Nuggets stay the same.
> View attachment 60069


McDonald's burgers are actually so well tailored to the purchasing power of countries due to their marketing R&D, that economists consider it a valid way to estimate purchasing power at a glance.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 20, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> McDonald's burgers are actually so well tailored to the purchasing power of countries due to their marketing R&D, that economists consider it a valid way to estimate purchasing power at a glance.



New York has something like that but it is called "The pizza principle".
Apparently since the 60's the price of a slice of pizza has matched the price of a subway ride


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> @Lexiand


>_> what?? Don't look at me I never took them.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> >_> what?? Don't look at me I never took them.


I know.
 I can tell you haven't been eating waffles >:V
Pancakes aren't a substitute!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 20, 2019)

You need some of this.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 20, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> You need some of this.


As a Canadian, I must ask of you to put your hands in the air and surrender your maple syrup.


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I know.
> I can tell you haven't been eating waffles >:V
> Pancakes aren't a substitute!


well you are right about one thing.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> well you are right about one thing.


Eat your waffles >:V


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Eat your waffles >:V


I thought you were trying to protect the waffles


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> I thought you were trying to protect the waffles


You want the waffles or not :V


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> You want the waffles or not :V


Maybe :V


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> Maybe :V


Do I have to pry your mouth open and put waffles in it >:V
*pulls out dentist tools*


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Do I have to pry your mouth open and put waffles in it >:V
> *pulls out dentist tools*


Maybe :V


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> Maybe :V


Ok :V
*holds this in hand*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *pulls out dentist tools*


I can hear this post


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I can hear this post


Open wide :V


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Open wide :V


----------



## Tyno (Apr 20, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


>


*Starts picking at your teeth*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *Starts picking at your teeth*


>:V
The sound alone is trauma!


----------



## Simo (Apr 20, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


>



Is this that ASMR stuff?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 20, 2019)

Simo said:


> Is this that ASMR stuff?


ASMR for a psycho maybe.

I wonder if someone actually listened to the full 10 hours...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 21, 2019)

Simo said:


> Is this that ASMR stuff?





MadKiyo said:


> ASMR for a psycho maybe.
> 
> I wonder if someone actually listened to the full 10 hours...


Simo is a Psycho Dentist confirmed.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2019)

WasSimo not being a psycho dentist ever really considered?


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Apr 21, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I am hungover....


pro tip like thing from my uncle according to my mom is that you should force yourself to throw up if you think itll happen as that apperently helps




Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Simo is a Psycho Dentist confirmed.


also this makes me think of Quantum Leap


Spoiler: just before...



the episode with sam and al swapping places of whose leaping and whose in the chamber


----------



## Dolce (Apr 21, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> pro tip like thing from my uncle according to my mom is that you should force yourself to throw up if you think itll happen as that apperently helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooh, I second that, it will be such a relief.  Make sure you stay hydrated, because in addition to making you less likely to vomit bile, it can reduce headaches.  Also, avoid chocolate.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 21, 2019)

Little synthu ish here!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Little synthu ish here!


*boops*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter and Passover, guys.

(I'm not 100% certain about whether I should say Happy Passover, so correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Tyno (Apr 21, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> >:V
> The sound alone is trauma!


... We need to fill your teeth in :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> ... We need to fill your teeth in :3


This chat needs to be filled with boops.

*boops*


----------



## TR273 (Apr 21, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> This chat needs to be filled with boops.
> 
> *boops*


*Boop*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 21, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> This chat needs to be filled with boops.
> 
> *boops*



*boop*


----------



## Tyno (Apr 21, 2019)

*boop*


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 21, 2019)

*boop*


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 21, 2019)

Speaking of dentist's drills, I feel the drill at the beginning of this sets a suitably deranged tone for the rest of the song.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 21, 2019)

Made the mistake of telling a friend of my hobby, now I have have to have the "being into anthropomorphic art has nothing to do with my sexuality" chat . Sigh...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 21, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Made the mistake of telling a friend of my hobby, now I have have to have the "being into anthropomorphic art has nothing to do with my sexuality" chat . Sigh...
> 
> View attachment 60108


Good luck with that.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 21, 2019)

'ey frens, everyfur having a good easter sunday? ^_^


----------



## Tyno (Apr 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> 'ey frens, everyfur having a good easter sunday? ^_^


Yeah


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> 'ey frens, everyfur having a good easter sunday? ^_^


At work. Need ham.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 21, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> At work. Need ham.


why need ham fren?


----------



## Synthie (Apr 21, 2019)

also synthu bought ice cream  XP


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 21, 2019)

I got lots of chocolate and had my dog hunt for treat-filled Easter eggs. cx


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 21, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Good luck with that.



Long story short, I'm straight, my friend is bi. Somehow he made the jump in logic of me telling him I went to a fur con = "coming out" I guess. Not a horrible situation, but awkward none the less.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 21, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> why need ham fren?


For sammiches


----------



## Synthie (Apr 21, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> For sammiches


sammiches are gud


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 21, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Long story short, I'm straight, my friend is bi. Somehow he made the jump in logic of me telling him I went to a fur con = "coming out" I guess. Not a horrible situation, but awkward none the less.


Nah, he obvious means coming out of the house.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 21, 2019)

First time doing major highway driving. 

Went well.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 21, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Happy Easter and Passover, guys.
> 
> (I'm not 100% certain about whether I should say Happy Passover, so correct me if I'm wrong.)


Just become crazy obsessed with one Holiday so you can use the same one every time.
Saves you from having to keep track of anything.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2019)

A swedish friend said 'Glad Pask' to me; it made me wonder, is Pask a cognate with Passover?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2019)

Um...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2019)

Friggin' nice numbers.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 22, 2019)

oh hecc, synthu ate too much chimken  :S


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 23, 2019)

Nobody:

Filia: My hair is a parasite


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 24, 2019)

So I accidentally wound up on the wikipedia page about Furries, and I found this


 
Yerevan International Film Festival - Wikipedia
owo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2019)

Don't worry it's Wikipedia, they're known for their accuracy.


----------



## TheOdd1sOut (Apr 24, 2019)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Does anybody here watch Theodd1sout? He always jokes about being a furry but I think he is or wants to be


Shhhh


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 24, 2019)

TheOdd1sOut said:


> Shhhh



You are obviously not a furry

:V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sheep milk vodka. That's right, it's a thing.

Those crazy kiwis...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2019)

@SSJ3Mewtwo dude stop removing legendary spam bot threads, just lock them instead. The last one was just to good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 24, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sheep milk vodka. That's right, it's a thing.
> 
> Those crazy kiwis...


Awww, how cute. :3


----------



## Synthie (Apr 24, 2019)

synthu here!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 24, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> @SSJ3Mewtwo dude stop removing legendary spam bot threads, just lock them instead. The last one was just to good.


*removes all your threads*


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 24, 2019)

Rawr XD  > OwO


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 24, 2019)

Your girl is getting a new gaming chair today. Hopefully this will help lessen the pain in my hips and lower back.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 24, 2019)

Now I am indulging in sewing Kigurumi =)


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 24, 2019)

Head: -Irrational fear-
Me: Haha no, -logic-
Head: But what if
Me: -logic-
Head what.... if...
Me: :0


----------



## katalistik (Apr 24, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>



That is ONE big TAIL. I like it!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 24, 2019)

Soon there will be the whole body) It remains only to make a hood and sew a tail)


----------



## Synthie (Apr 24, 2019)

synthu ish back frens


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 24, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Head: -Irrational fear-
> Me: Haha no, -logic-
> Head: But what if
> Me: -logic-
> ...


Me: *Locks the door*
Also me: *Watches youtube*
Head: I think you didn't lock the door and someone is downstairs.
Me: But I did and the sound was from the video.
Head: No, it wasn't and I don't remember you locking the door.
Me:


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Rawr XD  > OwO


Ewwww.

Yeetle>Rawr XD>OwO


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 25, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


That looks like Tony the tiger's tail!!
Dang, no wonder he hates his own kind.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 25, 2019)

m.phys.org: Dark matter detector observes rarest event ever recorded


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 25, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> m.phys.org: Dark matter detector observes rarest event ever recorded


Is it me turning straight for 0.0001 feminist second?
Because that's pretty rare.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 25, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Just become crazy obsessed with one Holiday so you can use the same one every time.
> Saves you from having to keep track of anything.


The holidays I'm most obsessed with are the weekends. I live and die for those.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 25, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Soon there will be the whole body) It remains only to make a hood and sew a tail)


Out of curiosity, how long does it take you to make a whole fursuit?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 25, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D728%3Bid%3D7wr7VQV%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D728%3Bid%3D7wr7VQV%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


Winged bunny


----------



## Synthie (Apr 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D728%3Bid%3D7wr7VQV%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


big birb <3


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 25, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Out of curiosity, how long does it take you to make a whole fursuit?




Frankly, I do not like to work in a short time, and I haven’t yet developed the skills, but now I try to do it and hand it over as soon as possible.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 25, 2019)

https://gizmodo.com/its-a-good-week-for-animals-doing-crimes-1834309876


----------



## Synthie (Apr 25, 2019)

Serak137 said:


> Furries r gay
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!11!1!11!
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-54094674%2Fboxface-prod-jody


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 26, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> https://gizmodo.com/its-a-good-week-for-animals-doing-crimes-1834309876


Viva la Reolucion!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 26, 2019)

@Infrarednexus I found out something new about you, although it did take me to visit your FA to finally do so.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 26, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> @Infrarednexus I found out something new about you, although it did take me to visit your FA to finally do so.


You learn something new about people every day


----------



## Synthie (Apr 26, 2019)

hi fren!! ^_^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 26, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi fren!! ^_^


Hi Kazoo!


----------



## Synthie (Apr 26, 2019)

missed you fren*hugs*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 26, 2019)

Just love this 80s style music. Thought i’d share with you all


----------



## Synthie (Apr 26, 2019)

80s is the best fren!! ^_^


----------



## Kukkisa (Apr 26, 2019)

Remember guys! Being woken before 9 AM is a crime and should be punished accordingly.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 26, 2019)

Kukkisa said:


> Remember guys! Being woken before 9 AM is a crime and should be punished accordingly.


I usually wake at 5am
Sleeping till 8 is a blessing


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You learn something new about people every day


Tru dat, and I approve.


----------



## Kukkisa (Apr 26, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I usually wake at 5am
> Sleeping till 8 is a blessing



That's why I'll sleep till 9 if I can.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 27, 2019)

Some assholes uploaded Endgame spoilers to YouTube. You have been warned.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm probably going to see Endgame tomorrow. I'm usually terrible at avoiding spoilers, but I've been doing good so far.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2019)

Enjoy the movie croc and roll.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 27, 2019)

I think Im like 8 Marvel movies behind now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 27, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> I'm probably going to see Endgame tomorrow. I'm usually terrible at avoiding spoilers, but I've been doing good so far.


Watched it on Wednesday. The meme about Ant-Man climbing up Thanos' ass is true.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Tru dat, and I approve.


Thanks fren <3


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 27, 2019)

boop


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2019)

Does anybody know much about birds? I just saw what I believe is an albino blackbird.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Does anybody know much about birds? I just saw what I believe is an albino blackbird.


Very rare but yes, those do exist.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Very rare but yes, those do exist.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122130726550409217
This is my one. I've sent the image off to two bird researchers I know because I thought it might be the kind of thing they dig.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Does anybody know much about birds? I just saw what I believe is an albino blackbird.



As far as I can recall, unusually light coloured birds can either be albinos or leucistic, the visible difference between the two being eye colour.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122130726550409217
> This is my one. I've sent the image off to two bird researchers I know because I thought it might be the kind of thing they dig.


Oh wow your Twitter is far less creepier than your FA. Also you're able to change your name here now too so that's still an option if you want it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh wow your Twitter is far less creepier than your FA. Also you're able to change your name here now too so that's still an option if you want it.



I'm happy with my username. My fa account isn't creepy. :c


Massan Otter said:


> As far as I can recall, unusually light coloured birds can either be albinos or leucistic, the visible difference between the two being eye colour.



I think 'leucistic' might be what this is then, because its eyes are not pink. Or at least I haven't gotten close enough to see that they are.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm happy with my username. My fa account isn't creepy. :c



But I remember you wanting to change it a while back. And let's just call your FA highly suggestive.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> But I remember you wanting to change it a while back. And let's just call your FA highly suggestive.



My FA is wonderfully gay <3

I don't post any of my own_ really risqué_ content to twitter because twitter's age-regulation isn't as good as FA's; you _can_ declare your *entire* account to be nsfw but most of my posts are sfw.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122130726550409217
> This is my one. I've sent the image off to two bird researchers I know because I thought it might be the kind of thing they dig.


Apparently birds can be partially albino.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Apparently birds can be partially albino.



That's a very beautiful bird. I think it must have evolved to camouflage into Escher paintings. ;]


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> But I remember you wanting to change it a while back. And let's just call your FA highly suggestive.



I dunno, I feel that the list of fetishes on there are almost innocent by furry standards!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 27, 2019)

Compared to what I've seen, I'll have to agree; but still...


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 27, 2019)

Admittedly, Fallow only favourited that most recent pic after I'd last looked...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2019)

Don't make me hide my favs, guys.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh no no no no no no no no, don't go doing that now.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Don't make me hide my favs, guys.



Sorry! At least you can, unlike my Twitter likes...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh wow your Twitter is far less creepier than your FA. Also you're able to change your name here now too so that's still an option if you want it.





Fallowfox said:


> My fa account isn't creepy. :c





Mr. Fox said:


> let's just call your FA highly suggestive.


Me with my account


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 27, 2019)

LMAO.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2019)

Trying to make a gimp brush that can cope with caligraphy.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 60550
> 
> Trying to make a gimp brush that can cope with caligraphy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


----------



## Synthie (Apr 27, 2019)

hey frendos synthu ish here!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D854%3Bid%3D2GQ6O0v%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 27, 2019)

Mornin


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My FA is wonderfully gay <3


fal·low1
/ˈfalō/
_adjective_

(of farmland) plowed and harrowed but left unsown for a period in order to restore its fertility


----------



## Synthie (Apr 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D854%3Bid%3D2GQ6O0v%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


he drift


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 27, 2019)

hmm..


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 27, 2019)

Is my title better?


----------



## Synthie (Apr 27, 2019)

title? *synthu confuse*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 27, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> title? *synthu confuse*


< Underneath your name


----------



## Synthie (Apr 27, 2019)

ohs XP synthu has the knowledge now!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 27, 2019)

Me, waiting for someone to work up the courage to open my troll thread


----------



## Synthie (Apr 27, 2019)

troll thread?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 28, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Some assholes uploaded Endgame spoilers to YouTube. You have been warned.


I'm too disconnected from YouTube to view them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2019)

Lovely number today.


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 60617
> 
> Lovely number today.


omg
so many notifications
NUKE THEM


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> omg
> so many notifications
> NUKE THEM



But I am waiting for nice numbers, Vitaly. :]


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> But I am waiting for nice numbers, Vitaly. :]


there is nothing more nicer than zero, go fo it


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 28, 2019)

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> What's for breakfast?


I'm having waffles!


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

hi frens!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi frens!


Hi Kazoo


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

hi nexus! *snuggles next to you*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi nexus! *snuggles next to you*


*Hugs back*


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 28, 2019)

Yo fluffbutts!


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

synthu been watchin bad x factor and American idol auditions


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

what in gods name is that thing??!?!!


----------



## Rystren (Apr 28, 2019)

*snootplants*


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

Rystren said:


> *snootplants*


'ey fren, you ok?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 60637


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2019)

Yeah I'm terrifies


----------



## Rystren (Apr 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> 'ey fren, you ok?


always^^


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 28, 2019)

Scrambled eggs *go great* with bacon.... man, I love this stuff.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


OMG I love the "O" face!!! XD


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

synthu ish this happ right now


----------



## Rystren (Apr 28, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Scrambled eggs *go great* with bacon.... man, I love this stuff.


as I just finished off my eggs


Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu ish this happ right now


=o


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

I was bored so I made a new meme, enjoy! XD


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

hang on a second??  am I seeing double? XD


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

,,  im going to hell aren't I


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ,,  im going to hell aren't I


It's ok, we all are


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

well, at least i'll have frens there then I guess XD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> ,,  im going to hell aren't I





Slytherin Umbreon said:


> It's ok, we all are


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

I am indeed, the best dragon


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I am indeed, the best dragon


Prove it


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

How so?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> How so?


Do you have a trophy, medal, or certificate supporting your claim?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

I have magic.. dark magic.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I have magic.. dark magic.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

Then I have my primal apocalyptic form..


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Then I have my primal apocalyptic form..


I can shoot lasers out of my eyes and have a cool cyber sword


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

That's adorable, cute even!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 28, 2019)

It's like I'm in Grade School again and the loudest kid in the school is arguing with everybody else about how great his stick figure drawing is.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

Infrared, what else do you have for powers?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2019)

I can wear a suit. :V


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

hmm..


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

Not satisfied..


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Infrared, what else do you have for powers?


Enhance speed and strength, ability to channel electricity, infrared vision, I can fire energy out of my hands and speak French


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

my new meme would come in handy about now XD


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

I have: cross-dimensional-awareness, illusion manipulation, quantum phasing (ghostwalking), hyper intelect, laser manipulation, levitation, molecular manipulation, nightmare inducement, poessesion pyrokinesis, sizeshifting, telepathy and telekinesis


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

Fight me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I have: cross-dimensional-awareness, illusion manipulation, quantum phasing (ghostwalking), hyper intelect, laser manipulation, levitation, molecular manipulation, nightmare inducement, poessesion pyrokinesis, sizeshifting, telepathy and telekinesis


I am God :V


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

Are you talking about me? Or about you?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 28, 2019)

Lmao.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I am God :V




 lol Jk


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm the god around here


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 28, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Are you talking about me? Or about you?


Doesn't matter, you'll never be as strong as @The Universe


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

You sure about that?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 28, 2019)

My stick figure has biceps for days bro, look at his muscles!
_Proudly holds up his stick figure drawing_


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

are we in an episode of Dragon Ball Z right now?


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

*hides behind some boxes*


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 28, 2019)

My stick figure is a time traveling 1000 year old jedi who explroed all the known galaxy and has the power to posses you and became ethereal! His reaction speed is so fast u will NEVAR WINSSSS

I am teh bestest!


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

*Synthu spooked*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

I wonder if synth is a sub?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 28, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> well my stick figure is a raccoon who can predict the future



The teacher gave me a gold star for my stick figure. That proves that my trans dimensional, blood bending fox man with terraforming powers is the best.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I wonder if synth is a sub?


wow.. 0_0


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

Is it true?


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

no its not true, but that just came out of nowhere huh?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

*growls and walks back to breeding room 3*


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

eep *spook again*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

Now what?


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

you growl fren, maek synthu scare


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm 40' tall what can you expect?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 28, 2019)

Merry Christmas, Dragons A'pillaging! (Y)


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

*rolls on the floor*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

*steps on you*


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

EY! why you step? >:V


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 28, 2019)

I don't know


----------



## Rystren (Apr 28, 2019)

hmm


----------



## Synthie (Apr 28, 2019)

Rystren said:


> hmm


*thimk thomk*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2019)

After reading through all the negative comments about Furry Amino on the Play Store I find it quite amusing how so many people play victim and claim they never did anything wrong for getting banned.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 29, 2019)

Apparently we have a politics section now! Hope  it’ll go well


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2019)

I just hope it's possible to have some sort of option to disable seeing that subforum, which would be a good option for a lot of people who don't want to see constant dumpster fires.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 29, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I just hope it's possible to have some sort of option to disable seeing that subforum, which would be a good option for a lot of people who don't want to see constant dumpster fires.


Perhaps in the future. It’s better than it being stuck with general though


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hope it’ll go well


What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## TR273 (Apr 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


That's right up there with:-
'Safe? Of course it's safe...'
'No, I don't know what I'm doing but how hard can it be?'
And
'I wonder what this button does?'


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


Dunno. The Groke eats the subforum?


----------



## Synthie (Apr 29, 2019)

hey frens!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 29, 2019)

Welp... I for one - (like a lot of other San Franciscan's today) am *so glad* that the subway service here in The City has finally _been restored_ to full service, after Friday's debacle.

San Francisco subway trains had a large disruption on Friday which ended up putting some lines and stations out of service - which messed up alot of people's commutes, (big time).... but today, thankfully - it was smooth as sailing.... which is a _big relief_ for many of us. 

On Friday (what we had).....


----------



## Synthie (Apr 29, 2019)

*doin' a roll*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 29, 2019)

*roars in despair*


----------



## Synthie (Apr 29, 2019)

what ish wrong fren?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 29, 2019)

I think I'm single again..


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I think I'm single again..



Sorry to hear you broke up, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 29, 2019)

We didn't break, it's just he's not talking to me at all..


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> We didn't break, it's just he's not talking to me at all..



Phone might be out of battery or something of the sort, or there might be some important personal matter he's dealing with then.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 29, 2019)

I was thinking he got caught by his parents


----------



## Synthie (Apr 29, 2019)

sorry to hear that fren *put paw on your shoulder*


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I was thinking he got caught by his parents



Are you both teenagers still living at home? 

I gather even if he's an adult who's moved out, being accidentally outed to one's parents could be a tribulation to say the least. 
If that has happened I hope it goes well for him.


----------



## Synthie (Apr 29, 2019)

its really messed up how people still have a problem with LGBT people...


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes, he is still a teenager living at home


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 29, 2019)

I just think he's gone for good...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 29, 2019)

Ah, I can't believe I forgot this Door from Dark Souls 2.

Can't get the video to work :/

This Door is like vintage wine to my soul.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 30, 2019)

Finally 4 months of holidayy


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 30, 2019)

Hoi


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2019)

More numbers. :3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 60816
> 
> More numbers. :3


Noice. 

And congratulations.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2019)

Out of interest does anybody know how I can find all of the threads I have created? I want to see what my rate of thread creation looks like over time.


----------



## TR273 (Apr 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Out of interest does anybody know how I can find all of the threads I have created? I want to see what my rate of thread creation looks like over time.


If you go to your profile page there is a tab marked 'Postings' if you scroll down to the bottom of the first page in there, there is an option called 'Show all threads created by' then your user name. I think that lists everything.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey frens!


*boops*


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2019)

TR273 said:


> If you go to your profile page there is a tab marked 'Postings' if you scroll down to the bottom of the first page in there, there is an option called 'Show all threads created by' then your user name. I think that lists everything.



Thanks. I discovered that my 'newcomer' thread in 2012 only got 3 replies. :c

From people who _did not know_ what wretched evil had stumbled upon them. :3


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 30, 2019)

Lol


----------



## TR273 (Apr 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks. I discovered that my 'newcomer' thread in 2012 only got 3 replies. :c
> 
> From people who _did not know_ what wretched evil had stumbled upon them. :3


I just went and checked my own 'Hello' thread, from February last year and I got the same, 3 users said hi.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

..


----------



## Synthie (Apr 30, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> *boops*


*giggles* 'ey fren ^_^


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 30, 2019)

Howdy


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 30, 2019)

Hoi


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 30, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I just went and checked my own 'Hello' thread, from February last year and I got the same, 3 users said hi.


Same here. I think we've just been visited by the welcome commando :Y


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 30, 2019)

Boi
Need to slep


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 30, 2019)

I got so much crap I need to clean today... I have tons of books but not enough shelves lol


----------



## Synthie (Apr 30, 2019)

synthu wan hugs plz :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 30, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu wan hugs plz :3


*hugz*


----------



## Synthie (Apr 30, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> *hugz*


awww thamks fren <3


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 30, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> awww thamks fren <3


No problemo. Hugz are free. Enjoy while stocks last :^p


----------



## Synthie (Apr 30, 2019)

*wags tail* ^_^


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 30, 2019)

What's up everyone, I brought some crystal bepis!


----------



## Synthie (Apr 30, 2019)

crystal bepis!! the forgotten dronk! *bows down in worship*


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 30, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> What's up everyone, I brought some crystal bepis!
> View attachment 60842


My body is ready!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 1, 2019)

My phone is taking the shit slowly. Should be able to replace it next check.


----------



## Synthie (May 1, 2019)

'ey fren ^_^


----------



## Sarachaga (May 1, 2019)

Henlo o/


----------



## Synthie (May 1, 2019)

hi there frendo ^_^ *gives you a hug*


----------



## Sarachaga (May 1, 2019)

*hugs back*

:^)


----------



## Synthie (May 1, 2019)

how ish you today?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2019)

Super gay.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 1, 2019)

Ehh. Got 4 hours before work today to prepare for an interview tomorrow. I hate panel interviews, get nervous when I have to talk to more than 2 people at once.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2019)

I'm going to post this here because last post wins is to psychotic but I bet this guy is the life of the party.


----------



## Tazmo (May 1, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Ehh. Got 4 hours before work today to prepare for an interview tomorrow. I hate panel interviews, get nervous when I have to talk to more than 2 people at once.



Good luck!


----------



## Tazmo (May 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Super gay.



Is that your status update?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)

So why do you get cramps in your feet but not in your hands?


----------



## Tazmo (May 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> So why do you get cramps in your feet but not in your hands?



Maybe putting more work/pressure on them?

I try to keep up on all the electrolytes.  Hand cramps not fun


----------



## Tyno (May 1, 2019)

I require the yeet


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Maybe putting more work/pressure on them?
> 
> I try to keep up on all the electrolytes.  Hand cramps not fun



Possible; I don't use my arms to climb the stairs afterall.


----------



## Synthie (May 1, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I require the yeet


hi fren! *paws at you* :3


----------



## Tyno (May 1, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi fren! *paws at you* :3


Hello


----------



## Synthie (May 1, 2019)

how are you tyno? ^_^


----------



## Tyno (May 1, 2019)

Just fine. You?


----------



## Synthie (May 1, 2019)

synthu ish oki doki fren :3


----------



## Bottled Water (May 1, 2019)

Drink plenty of water, kids!

Also do any of you know of a forum website dedicated to old games like NES and Game Boy era stuff? I know reddit has some, but I mean a whole site dedicated to it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2019)

Bottled Water said:


> Drink plenty of water, kids!


Does that include water with sugar and alcohol in it? Because that type of water is my go-to.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2019)

Went and did a democracy for my local council. :]


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2019)

*double-post*

Somebody wanted a letter they'd received in Danish translated today. 

I almost pretended I could speak Danish, so that I could tell them how the letter said they'd been very bad and were in a lot of trouble. >:3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 2, 2019)

I think my interview went ok. Although the why are you changing careers question is always awkward.


----------



## Synthie (May 2, 2019)

gnawwww gnawwww *wags tail*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2019)

*wags kidneys*


----------



## Synthie (May 2, 2019)

how? .. how even?


----------



## Synthie (May 2, 2019)

doin' me a confuse?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 2, 2019)

After getting mars underground, I have $9.14 left on my steam account. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to get?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 2, 2019)

Moonbase Commander is 5.99


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 2, 2019)

Long day at work, but now I get to come home to the nest to spend time with the wife and chicks


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2019)

I was reading about Wisteria, and found a spelling mistake in the Wiki article.


----------



## Vaygard (May 2, 2019)

Well you learn something new everyday. It looks like a "bine" is a term for a twinning vine.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I was reading about Wisteria, and found a spelling mistake in the Wiki article.
> 
> View attachment 61077


Fix it.


----------



## foussiremix (May 3, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Long day at work, but now I get to come home to the nest to spend time with the wife and chicks



Omg your pfp is the kakapo


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Fix it.



No it turns out it's a real word! It _might_ be a typo (v is next to b on qwerty), but the word 'bine', as  @Vaygard pointed out, really is a word.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 3, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (May 3, 2019)

Battlechili said:


>



When they started beating him up, I lost it.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 3, 2019)

Had my first EKG today. Much like my blood tests, everything came back normal. So looks like I'll be racking up more medical bills trying to track down the mystery of why my blood pressure is screwed up...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Had my first EKG today. Much like my blood tests, everything came back normal. So looks like I'll be racking up more medical bills trying to track down the mystery of why my blood pressure is screwed up...



I hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 3, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Moonbase Commander is 5.99


Can it be played online or does the thing that lets me play it online not work for the steam version?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 3, 2019)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Can it be played online or does the thing that lets me play it online not work for the steam version?



I have not tried the online. Not entirely sure.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

o-0 thats an "interesting" video


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

Battlechili said:


>


what is this?


----------



## foussiremix (May 3, 2019)

How in the frick does one draw a lombax


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

._.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

no clue


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

determination?


----------



## Tazmo (May 3, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> How in the frick does one draw a lombax


Pencil, marker, crayons?


----------



## Synthie (May 3, 2019)

hey ho frendos!


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

hoi


----------



## Synthie (May 3, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> hoi


'ey fren ^_^


----------



## foussiremix (May 3, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Pencil, marker, crayons?



*Insert shook pikachu meme*


----------



## Tazmo (May 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey ho frendos!



How Do @Kazoo (Synthie)


----------



## Synthie (May 3, 2019)

synthu ish oki doki ^_^


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> 'ey fren ^_^


ello =^-^=


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 3, 2019)

hmm


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey ho frendos!


hoi ^-^


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

i reported myself for impersonating me


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

CATNIP AN TEMMFLAKES


----------



## Synthie (May 3, 2019)

gnaaawww gnawwww *wags tail*


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> gnaaawww gnawwww *wags tail*


mm u seem nice ^-^


----------



## Synthie (May 3, 2019)

awww thamks fren


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

i want to go to Russia so i can fist fight a bear


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

it sounds fun


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

uwu


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> awww thamks fren


mhm =^-^=


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2019)

My word. I just saw a convertible of singing and swaying teens go by that looked like they had emerged from that infamous Rebecca Black video.

Then again it is Friday, Friday....


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

many many strange humanoid lifeforms inhabit this planet


----------



## Synthie (May 3, 2019)

Simo said:


> My word. I just saw a convertible of singing and swaying teens go by that looked like they had emerged from that infamous Rebecca Black video.
> 
> Then again it is Friday, Friday....


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


>


lol same


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

akmmm


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2019)

Are you gettin' down on Friday fren?


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

mm no i am usually alone


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 3, 2019)

No matter how hard I try, it's too hard(((


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> No matter how hard I try, it's too hard(((


mm what is


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 3, 2019)

I'm talking about orders. It is difficult when you live without a permanent job, and orders for which you hope, too.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

meow ;-;


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 3, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Omg your pfp is the kakapo


Indeed


----------



## Synthie (May 3, 2019)

synthu gotta go to the shops real quick, be back soon frens


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I'm talking about orders. It is difficult when you live without a permanent job, and orders for which you hope, too.


m sounds bout right sorry about that


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> synthu gotta go to the shops real quick, be back soon frens


oki


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

neo meo mayo meow


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I'm talking about orders. It is difficult when you live without a permanent job, and orders for which you hope, too.


mm 1 want to be friends? 2 can i follow you


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 3, 2019)

so how come saying "have a nice day" is polite but "enjoy your next 24 hours" is threatening?


----------



## Synthie (May 3, 2019)

synthu back now


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 3, 2019)

*squawks happily*


----------



## Tazmo (May 4, 2019)

Noticing that it feels like there are only 2 seasons now.  Just summer and winter.   Been hot and saw a firefly earlier.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (May 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Ooooo! Lovely!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

should my feral sona have 4 toes in the front?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 4, 2019)




----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 4, 2019)

In your theme something useless to put((((


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 4, 2019)

Now i'm itchy from the electrodes. Getting dry shaved is no fun. : P


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 4, 2019)

Can I shave my head and get a tattoo?


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 4, 2019)

It sucks pretty hard Netflix is hobbling She-Ra by forcing that whole Voltron "cut your season in two halves" thing and borking up story pacing...

It's still a good show (and far better than the original ever was), tho


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2019)

I'm feeling handsome today.


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 4, 2019)

I got called a moss potato today


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2019)

I just taught my brother, who is in his mid twenties, how to use a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## foussiremix (May 4, 2019)

Jojo......GOLDEN WIND


----------



## VileTypos (May 4, 2019)

Did I over tell you guys about the time I got called racist because I said “Wakanda forever?”

Because that’s a thing that happened.


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

well.. somewhere that seems very quiet then


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 4, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> I got called a moss potato today


A potato covered in moss? That's a miracle of nature. It's a compliment!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

I am the best dragon :3


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

i am.... well... here...


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

But you're not a dragon


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

i know i am not a dragon. i'm just here


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 4, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I am the best dragon :3


Parrots are better


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

Why are you here?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

I saw a dead bird on the ground today, dragons live forever


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

because i got uncomfortable in the thread i usually sit in


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

What was the thread about?


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

its one of the forum games


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

Is it the spanking one?


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

no. that.. that's not even close


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

it's one of the only sticky threads


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

Last post, or users versus staff members?


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Last post, or users versus staff members?


LPW


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

Well, what was so disturbing about it?


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

just read through the last couple of pages.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

It was about bread and stuff..


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

not far enough


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

Can you tell me a brief description about what the chat was about?


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

i'd rather not, in honesty


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

All right, well what else do you wanna talk about with the feral dragon?


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

i dont know, really. i was thinking it was going to be a little bit more busy here like it used to be.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

The flow kind of stopped when the prince of darkness came through..


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

who?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

The prince of darkness (Me)


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

oh


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

I have no idea what to do..


----------



## Rystren (May 4, 2019)

same here


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 4, 2019)

Watch Idiocracy and pretend it's not a documentary on current us politics?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

I'm still single sadly..


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 4, 2019)

Well, you're a Florida man.

You could pretend your not single and I'm on a date and help me find some new panties or swimsuit.  online, because I don't want to see Panama breach right now


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

It's not the same..


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 4, 2019)

No, but a little mind in the gutter is ok


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

*sighs*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 4, 2019)

Well, I'm gonna pop off a bottle of mountain dew, suck down some beer chasers, and eat out a bag of doritos, while nailing some jerk fighters in ace combat 7.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2019)

Should my feral form have 4 fingers or 3 fingers?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (May 5, 2019)

'Ey frens! Synthu here! ^_^


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

*crushes several houses under my feet*  Big dragon is back!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> 'Ey frens! Synthu here! ^_^


Hi Kazoo!


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Hi Kazoo!


*Smells birb from 50 mile radius*
*C O N S U M E S the  B I R B*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *Smells birb from 50 mile radius*
> *C O N S U M E S the  B I R B*


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *Smells birb from 50 mile radius*
> *C O N S U M E S the  B I R B*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

Oh, so when I come the chat becomes active, couldn't get enough of me could you?! *stands on my hind legs and poses*


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>





Sirocco~ said:


>


What?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

I am the best dragon ;3


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I am the best dragon ;3


best dragon to smuggle hehe


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

Why tho?


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Why tho?


Idk you tell me :V
It's obviously not becuase of your rank or anything


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

I'm 40' tall you can't do anything to me x3


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I'm 40' tall you can't do anything to me x3


You'd be suprised.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

I can also sizeshift..


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I can also sizeshift..


nice. 
Easy for transport :3


----------



## Synthie (May 5, 2019)

hi furs ^_^


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi furs ^_^


Hello


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 5, 2019)

Mornin


----------



## Synthie (May 5, 2019)

*wags tail* how are you guys? ^_^


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

bored af


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 5, 2019)

Bored at work


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 5, 2019)

There is no wifi in the forest so I am stuck using cellular data


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

Troy baker would be the perfect voice for my sona, its very... seductive


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 5, 2019)

Trying to get down to less than 100mg caffeine a day. Now I have withdrawal.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

I'm still looking for someone to date..


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I'm still looking for someone to date..


Ferzu


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

I got banned from that site because im underage..


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

ah! Hmmmm... Let's find another website...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I got banned from that site because im underage..



@Detective Tyno 

Dating websites have an 18+ rule for very good reasons! 
Please refrain from using these adult orientated websites if you are a teenager; there are predatory people who may take advantage of you. 
These laws are for your protection.


----------



## Tyno (May 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Detective Tyno
> 
> Dating websites have an 18+ rule for very good reasons!
> Please refrain from using these adult orientated websites if you are a teenager; there are predatory people who may take advantage of you.
> These laws are for your protection.


don't worry i'm not. I just suggested it due to him wanting to date. I didn't know it was 18+


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> don't worry i'm not. I just suggested it due to him wanting to date. I didn't know it was 18+



All dating websites are 18+ to my knowledge. 
While teenagers dating _each other _is certainly something I wouldn't want to discourage, if a dating website lets teenagers join, then much older adults who have very creepy interests in teens prey on them- even lying and claiming that they're also teens in order to trick them.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

Good point..


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

We also have a tornado warning in our area YAY


----------



## Synthie (May 5, 2019)

synthu back!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125116608807079936
Beautiful flowers today. :3


----------



## Synthie (May 5, 2019)

that nice fren ^_^


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 5, 2019)

Watching Endgame.  Pretty much had the movie spoiled already and still want to see it.  Sometimes i hate my team.  Other times, love the hell out of them


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

k


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 5, 2019)

I also watched endgame 3d today


----------



## foussiremix (May 5, 2019)

Gonna make some sphaghetti with salmon sauce tomorrow aka today but in 14 hours owo

Also tea snatched


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 5, 2019)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Cyroo (May 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Ferzu



Lol are you kidding me?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 6, 2019)

Between this and LPW, I'm going to be so sociable it's not going to be funny.

Also, I may start the fur-pocalypse by genetically altering everyone so I don't stand out.  or from boredom.  mostly frustration.

You maniacs are killing my introvertedness with fire.  it hurts.  just letting you know.

Lol


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 6, 2019)

Salmon sauce!!!!?????

_Salmon sauce!!!!?????_

I don't think there's any point to food anymore. What the heck is the world coming to....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2019)

I dare say, I am highly disappointed with the lack of coffee snobs here.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125391491478827008

Mawwwwrrr flowwwwerrrrs


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I dare say, I am highly disappointed with the lack of coffee snobs here.


I drink coffee constantly


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I drink coffee constantly



Same, though I'm not all that fussy about what sort.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Same, though I'm not all that fussy about what sort.


I prefer mine black and of the light roast variety.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

mm


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

akmmm


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I prefer mine black and of the light roast variety. View attachment 61291



If there's milk I usually do add milk. I forgot that Americans and continental Europeans tend not to.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

i like mine black too.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> that nice fren ^_^


mm hoi agin


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2019)

I like my coffee like a like my women. 

Made from beans.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I like my coffee like a like my women.
> 
> Made from beans.


that seems a little wierd but ok?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2019)

I didn't finish what I was going to say. I'm highly disappointed as coffee is _clearly_ the superior beverage. For a world without coffee would be a lot more tired and unproductive. Oh coffee, how great it is to have thee by thy side! To deliver us from the watery sludge called _"tea",_ from here to kingdom come.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2019)

Also coffee without cream and raw sugar is just wrong.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

i live off of monster
and please do not put blasphemous amounts of cream and sugar in you coffee


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

coffee should be pure


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Also coffee without cream and raw sugar is just wrong.


Heretic


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Heretic


exactly coffee should be black


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 6, 2019)

what's wrong with creamer?


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> what's wrong with creamer?


it ruins the purity and righteousness of coffee


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Heretic


Do you question my loyalty?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> it enhances the purity and righteousness of coffee



Better.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 6, 2019)

.-.


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

hey frens synthu back!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 6, 2019)

Hello Synthetic!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 6, 2019)

Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

no worries fren XP


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

how are the floofers and scalers today?


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> how are the floofers and scalers today?


Don't forget us birbs ^v^


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

oh yesh, sowwy fren!


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> oh yesh, sowwy fren!


It's all good man 

*squawks happily*


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

oh, cool! XP I wanted to use this gif in the mean time but its too late now XD


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> It's all good man
> 
> *squawks happily*


*Bursts through wall*
I SMELL PARROT!


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

S P O O K


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *Bursts through wall*
> I SMELL PARROT!


Back you savage! Back away from the parrot!


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *Bursts through wall*
> I SMELL PARROT!


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Back you savage! Back away from the parrot!


Then I'm smuggling you >:V


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

*not sure weather to be spook or happ*


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Then I'm smuggling you >:V


I'll let you eat me if you can see how many feathers I am holding up


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> I'll let you eat me if you can see how many feathers I am holding up


Manokit joke! XD


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> I'll let you eat me if you can see how many feathers I am holding up


*C O N S U M E S*
I never liked how wings worked from the movie Rio.


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

mawww mawww! synthu happ that frens are here ^_^


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *C O N S U M E S*
> I never liked how wings worked from the movie Rio.


Rrrreeeeeeee!


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Rrrreeeeeeee!


shush i'm not going to kill you


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> shush i'm not going to kill you


S...squawk?


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

*doin a confuse*


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> S...squawk?


you're endangered


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> you're endangered


Indeed kind stranger ^^


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

*Fires the eternia rose from my maw at the chat*


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Indeed kind stranger ^^


REEEEEEE


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

REEEEEEEEE


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

synthu need moar moneh!!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

@Sirocco~ you should give Tyno a hug to celebrate your new friendship! :3c


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 6, 2019)

*Hugs @Detective Tyno * ^v^


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

*flops down on the floor*


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @Sirocco~ you should give Tyno a hug to celebrate your new friendship! :3c


Ha jokes on you! I'm fine with hugs now.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

It sucks being single..


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

Violet Cendrag owo


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> *Hugs @Detective Tyno * ^v^


*sprinkles salt on the bird*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Ha jokes on you! I'm fine with hugs now.


*Gives you the biggest warmest hug!*


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 6, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *sprinkles salt on the bird*


0v0


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

And i'm also pretty bored


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Gives you the biggest warmest hug!*


*steals a part of your horn*


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

henlo darkness my old fren..


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

No


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> henlo darkness my old fren..


Aww srry


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

*paws at tyno*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

Someone give the feral attention!


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Someone give the feral attention!


I would give you a boop, but ur too tawl fren


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

*Growls*


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

pirate birb maek synthu happ ^_^


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

*Raises @Kazoo (Synthie) Up with my telekinesis*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

A detective parrot for @Detective Tyno


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

*Also raises @Infrarednexus*


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

er..  why this fren?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

*Using my pyrokinesis, I wrap you both in violet flame tentacles*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> *Using my pyrokinesis, I wrap you both in violet flame tentacles*


*Hits you with rolled up newspaper* Bad derg! >:V


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

*Snarls*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> *Snarls*


*Baps you again* Put me down!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

*My mane glows as I create a illusion of you getting your head chomped off by yours truly*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

Do it again..


----------



## Tazmo (May 6, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> *My mane glows as I create a illusion of you getting your head chomped off by yours truly*



And he wonder why he is single.....


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

I'm actually a nice guy tbh


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 6, 2019)

Did you know that humans gain a sense of self at 18 months old?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

Uhh.. No?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

?


----------



## Tazmo (May 6, 2019)

I must be behind then.....still have not attained that 



Doodle Bunny said:


> Did you know that humans gain a sense of self at 18 months old?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

My dimension: Hell, But Nicer


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 6, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> I must be behind then.....still have not attained that


I watched an interesting study with babies where they had to solve a puzzle with a cart and a mat. I'll show you:


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

This is weird..


----------



## Tazmo (May 6, 2019)

Thats really neat


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 6, 2019)

Not as weird as tickling rats for science.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

..


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 6, 2019)

That was seriously an experiment. Science goes to some strange places. At least the rats liked it.


----------



## Tyno (May 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> A detective parrot for @Detective Tyno


cute but i'm still eating it.


----------



## Synthie (May 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



he like


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 6, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> he like


Cockatoo getting a new 'do!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

I'm back, and more evil than ever


----------



## Tazmo (May 6, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> I'm back, and more evil than ever



New and improved


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

Now what?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 6, 2019)

*roars into the void*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 6, 2019)

The void roars back.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 7, 2019)

k x3


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2019)

FFFF

I just hit my funny bone.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 7, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> what is this?


Comedy video of people using emotes in the MMO Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn. Specifically, the two small characters are of the race Lalafell in the game.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 61366
> Good morning


----------



## Synthie (May 7, 2019)

hi frens!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 7, 2019)

hello..


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 7, 2019)

Like everyone has partners, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Synthie (May 7, 2019)

I used to feel like that


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

hewo friend


----------



## TrishaCat (May 7, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Like everyone has partners, what am I doing wrong?


Hey, you're not alone! I've never had a real girlfriend or boyfriend.  I don't know what your circumstances are, but I've just never been good at talking to people. Scared of talking to people in general really. I keep hoping for someone to initiate conversations with me first but it never happens. But I've found at the very least, if you interact a lot in online communities, sometimes you'll run into someone who you like that likes you. Somehow or another a few of my online friends I've come to find like me that I think are kinda cute. So maybe if meeting people irl is hard, try being more social online! I'm sure you can find that special someone someday.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

Ded inside


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

but i try


----------



## TrishaCat (May 7, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> Ded inside


Well of course! You're a skeleton! It'd be weird if you were *alive* inside!
Legit though I'm sorry you're having a hard time. Life can be a drag at times. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

all my real friends are dead or far away so now i just have the voices in my head for company
BUT im not crazy i just dont like many real people
so i invent my own


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Well of course! You're a skeleton! It'd be weird if you were *alive* inside!
> Legit though I'm sorry you're having a hard time. Life can be a drag at times. I hope things get better for you.


anyway ill be fine im deppreiond the time bUT hey tHE1rs a S1lVer lIning somewhere RighT?


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

dEPrEssIOND***


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 7, 2019)

stroke?


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> stroke?


stroke of what?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 7, 2019)

Nothing


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> stroke of what?


A stroke of good luck of course!


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

okAy iM gOaNNA gET It OwT


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

im having much bad luck


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 7, 2019)

@CrookedCroc


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

T-T


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @CrookedCroc



CrookedCroc POV when underwater


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

dIS IS MY MEOW (NO NOT DA FISHES)


----------



## Synthie (May 7, 2019)

S P O O K


----------



## Synthie (May 7, 2019)

synthu need some help plz


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 7, 2019)

With what?


----------



## Synthie (May 7, 2019)

tryin' to upload a new profile picture, but it keeps saying the file is too big .. even though I put the picture through a compressor


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 7, 2019)

OOOF! I hate it when that happens!


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> tryin' to upload a new profile picture, but it keeps saying the file is too big .. even though I put the picture through a compressor


Have you tried to resize it through paint?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 7, 2019)

Hm


----------



## Synthie (May 7, 2019)

yeah, I have.. and it still wont work


----------



## Synthie (May 7, 2019)

I'd make a thread asking for help from staff, but I don't have the "permissions" apparently


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

yas meh too


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 7, 2019)

that sounds bad


----------



## Tazmo (May 7, 2019)

Its been a weird day.....but a good day


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 7, 2019)

GIMP is usually pretty good with resizing things.


----------



## Keefur (May 7, 2019)

I never drink coffee, only use Monsters when needed, and drink tea only on occasion.  This keeps my caffeine intake down so that I won't build up a resistance to it and when I need it, it will actually work and keep me awake.


----------



## Tazmo (May 7, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I never drink coffee, only use Monsters when needed, and drink tea only on occasion.  This keeps my caffeine intake down so that I won't build up a resistance to it and when I need it, it will actually work and keep me awake.



Thinking I am in need of an intervention. 

I can fall asleep on high levels of caffeine ....


----------



## Keefur (May 7, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> I'd make a thread asking for help from staff, but I don't have the "permissions" apparently


You can send it to me and I'll resize it for you. pawpadprinting@gmail.com


----------



## Keefur (May 7, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Thinking I am in need of an intervention.
> 
> I can fall asleep on high levels of caffeine ....


You don't know how caffeine works?  You build up resistance to it.  You body makes more sleep receptors to compensate for the caffeine.  It takes a couple of weeks to do this.  If you take away caffeine, it takes a couple of weeks for those extra sleep receptors to go away.


----------



## Keefur (May 7, 2019)

To compensate for the extra sleep receptors, people drink more caffeine and the cycle repeats.  Your resistance gets higher and higher.


----------



## Tazmo (May 7, 2019)

Ah . Thanks for the knowledge oh wise saber tooth . Guess I need to cut back or just quit for a couple of weeks


----------



## Keefur (May 7, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Ah . Thanks for the knowledge oh wise saber tooth . Guess I need to cut back or just quit for a couple of weeks


This is why I try not to overdo caffeine.  Man!  It really works when I need it to.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

Well I'm getting drunk, so no more political posts for tonight.


----------



## Tazmo (May 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Well I'm getting drunk, so no more political posts for tonight.


Drink 1 for me, and also have fun


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Drink 1 for me, and also have fun


I'm 3 shots and one margarita in.


----------



## Simo (May 8, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Thinking I am in need of an intervention.
> 
> I can fall asleep on high levels of caffeine ....



Sometimes I get really really tired after a coffee and often alcohol tends to wake me up and feel energetic.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

Simo said:


> Sometimes I get really really tired after a coffee and often alcohol tends to wake me up and feel energetic.


That's odd.


----------



## Tazmo (May 8, 2019)

I crash off of caffeine and alcohol gets me trashed


----------



## Simo (May 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That's odd.



It is kinda! Similarly once I had oxycontin for a tooth that had to be pulled and took it a few days. Made me wide awake full of energy and itchy.

Odd how things effect people differently...and SSRIs....talk about a nightmare. Never again for this skunk! I was so happy to be off them I forgot I was even depressed


----------



## Tazmo (May 8, 2019)

Lucky skunk


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

I actually go straight down for anesthetic.


----------



## Simo (May 8, 2019)

Speaking of that I oughtta hit the hay here....hope everyfur has a good night/morning and day.


----------



## Tazmo (May 8, 2019)

Catch ya later @Simo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2019)

Where my homies at? Holla @me.


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

hey frens, me back!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Drink 1 for me, and also have fun


One chocolate vodka and generic rumchata for you. Callin' this the Tazmo.


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

hi fren ^_^


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

I needed sleep, so heretical things may have been done to a coke and cherry vodka.


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

ohs.. well have a nice rest fren ^_^


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 8, 2019)

Up early again. Don't know why.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 8, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


>


that thumbnail terrifies me. oh my god.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

Mmm i have a question


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> Mmm i have a question


I might have an answer.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I might have an answer.


so i wanted how to tell friends ima furry especially considering one of my best friends has a picture where he paid his friend to aim a glock at a group of furries


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

:I


----------



## Massan Otter (May 8, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> so i wanted how to tell friends ima furry especially considering one of my best friends has a picture where he paid his friend to aim a glock at a group of furries



I'm going to say don't tell them, also maybe reconsider your friendship group!


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

i have few friends


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

but ok


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 8, 2019)

I got hired for the job I applied for. I'll be a supervisor for the animal shelter!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> so i wanted how to tell friends ima furry especially considering one of my best friends has a picture where he paid his friend to aim a glock at a group of furries


I'm gonna be the "dump him" friend here. You should only ever point a gun at what you intend to destroy or kill. Paying someone to do something dangerous like that as a joke is a level of fuckery you don't want to be involved in.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm gonna be the "dump him" friend here. You should only ever point a gun at what you intend to destroy or kill. Paying someone to do something dangerous like that as a joke is a level of fuckery you don't want to be involved in.


yeah probably i lost all my old friends tho so now i just have the few strange new ones


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I got hired for the job I applied for. I'll be a supervisor for the animal shelter!


mm thats cool


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 8, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> yeah probably i lost all my old friends tho so now i just have the few strange new ones


Good luck to you in your endeavours.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Good luck to you in your endeavours.


i hope so


----------



## TR273 (May 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I got hired for the job I applied for. I'll be a supervisor for the animal shelter!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

mm oki??


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

what is so congradulationes


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 8, 2019)

Got a cavity filled for the first time in 20 years. Almost took a nap getting it done, have no idea how I've become so indifferent to getting dental work done.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Got a cavity filled for the first time in 20 years. Almost took a nap getting it done, have no idea how I've become so indifferent to getting dental work done.


u musta gotten used to it


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Got a cavity filled for the first time in 20 years. Almost took a nap getting it done, have no idea how I've become so indifferent to getting dental work done.


that weird, my older brother fell asleep at the dentist one time..  it was really strange coz his mouth was bleeding too


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

wow he "mustard" been tired


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> wow he "mustard" been tired


lol XD


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

i have a skele-ton of jokes and i tend to pa-tella lol "weather" its rain or shine


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

*Giggles*


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

mMMM cute pUPpER


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

Shibu ish best boi <3


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

yas vewy cute pupper ^^


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 8, 2019)

Pitbulls are also good boys!


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

he happ


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

the pupper smiles??!!


----------



## Yav (May 8, 2019)

looks like this thread got hardcore beat out by Last Post Wins as the most active "open chat"


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 8, 2019)

dk dc


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

yay!!! I finally managed to change my avatar!!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

hi fren ^_^


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi fren ^_^


I love your new profile pic Kazoo!


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

awww thamks fren! right back at ya!


----------



## foussiremix (May 8, 2019)

News: Wigs all over the world were snatched by an unknown force, they were last seen flying as a swarm flying over the atlantic ocean.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 8, 2019)

bored


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 8, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi fren ^_^


New avatar I see, looks pretty k00l fren


----------



## Synthie (May 8, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> New avatar I see, looks pretty k00l fren


thamks fren ^_^


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 8, 2019)

The feral is very bored


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 9, 2019)

i see it as something you want to be... i feel more at home now that i'm a furry... even though we are one of the most misunderstood communities... i see it as a place we can call home... i get a lot of hate... but that won't stop me... i've made way to many friends to just leave them.. i feel as if there was a part of me that was just empty... i feel more... whole now... i feel like this community is one of the things that was the missing piece to my puzzle... i wasn't even close to how happy i am now that i'm a part of this community.. i feel like it's supportive, friendly, and  a place to just hang out and be who we want to be... i feel like people should stop saying that we are only a sexual community... i feel like we should stand up for who we are.. and i think that this community is the best place to be when i need just that extra bit of support... i feel like it gives me a reason to live... gives me a meaning in life... and i feel like i'm finally a part of a family that accepts who i am


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 9, 2019)

Umm, hi.  you're cute and clearly we both drink too much...


----------



## jtrekkie (May 9, 2019)

Wow, it's different in here. A lot can change in a couple years.


----------



## buenavides1 (May 9, 2019)

I feel kind of tired should I venture into a new career?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 9, 2019)

Mornin floofs! It's raining again...


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Mornin floofs! It's raining again...


Good morning :3


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

hey ho frendos!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hey ho frendos!


Hi Kazoo!


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

hi 'nexus! how are you? ^_^


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> hi 'nexus! how are you? ^_^


Great!


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

aww im glad to hear it fren


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> aww im glad to hear it fren


Here are some birbs for you


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

awwww they cute :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2019)

Pikachu just got real.


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pikachu just got real.



dear god!! what is that thing!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2019)

Detective Pikachu dear Kazoo...


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

honestly, when people tell me about that movie or when I see an ad for it, that picture is what I see XD


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> yay!!! I finally managed to change my avatar!!


yay it looks very nice ^^ im probly going to draw a avatar sooner or later


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

Cat-!Cross!Sans said:


> yay it looks very nice ^^ im probly going to draw a avatar sooner or later



Thamk u fren ^_^


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> Thamk u fren ^_^


mhm its quite nice ^^


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 9, 2019)

Whoever poster this wasnt thinking straight sans backwards is snas


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2019)

I never realised just how much I needed this in my life until now.. 

Ok Japan, you win.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I never realised just how much I needed this in my life until now..
> 
> Ok Japan, you win.


XD THIS IS GREAT


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2019)

Also, this.


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

me bacc!


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

apparently everfur evaporated..


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 9, 2019)

Kazoo (Synthie) said:


> apparently everfur evaporated..


gues so


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

*iz bored*


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

oh wow! what timing! XD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 9, 2019)

I am stealing the win!

No.  Wait.  Hmm, wrong room. 

I am stealing your enchiladas!


----------



## Synthie (May 9, 2019)

oh hey fren, It very quiet here for som reason?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 9, 2019)

I showed up.  That usually kills a good party


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 9, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I am stealing the win!
> 
> No.  Wait.  Hmm, wrong room.
> 
> I am stealing your enchiladas!


You'll have to pry my enchiladas from my cold dead... GET BACK HERE YA LITTLE SHITE!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 9, 2019)

But ill give you a taste of my taco.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 9, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> But ill give you a taste of my taco.


Is that a Euphemism? Or are there actually tacos. OwO


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 9, 2019)

6 one way, half a dozen the other...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 10, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 6 one way, half a dozen the other...


*socially awkward silence*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 10, 2019)

Know what they call tea drinkers in this part of the world? Limp dick pansies.

Know what they call coffee drinkers? A man.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 10, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Know what they call tea drinkers in this part of the world? Limp dick pansies.
> 
> Know what they call coffee drinkers? A man.



Your part of the world is in dire need of english colonisation then. *colonises*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 10, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Your part of the world is in dire need of english colonisation then. *colonises*


We're part the British Commonwealth, but people still get crap for, well, drinking tea.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 10, 2019)

I had a weird dream where I was playing some sort of furry card game. It involved creating a small team of 2 or 3 characters with short stat sheets, and then somehow battling them against someone else's team. All I remember is I had Wladsik and a beagle named Truffles as my characters lol 

I should try to make an actual game out of this somehow...


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 10, 2019)

Beer time.


----------



## Synthie (May 11, 2019)

anyfur here?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 11, 2019)

Hi Kazoo!


----------



## Synthie (May 11, 2019)

hi fren! ^_^


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 12, 2019)

Whoever rebranded cough syrup as flavored vodka can eat shit.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 12, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Whoever rebranded cough syrup as flavored vodka can eat shit.


Ew cherry vodka.
I tend to hate these because they are usually way too sweet.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 12, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Whoever rebranded cough syrup as flavored vodka can eat shit.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 12, 2019)

I couldn't get a reservation at my library event. They were completely booked.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 13, 2019)

My best friend challenged me to an animal pun contest. That was terrible mistake number one.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 13, 2019)

yeet.




Doodle Bunny said:


> My best friend challenged me to an animal pun contest. That was terrible mistake number one.


oh no. KDJFNJSKDF


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 13, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> My best friend challenged me to an animal pun contest. That was terrible mistake number one.


OMG that sounds like fun!!!

We should so have that in forum games.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2019)

I've got some blueberries; they're really delicious.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I've got some blueberries; they're really delicious.


I am jealous.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 13, 2019)

*Checks FA profile*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 13, 2019)

The best dragon is back


----------



## Croc and Roll (May 14, 2019)

I'm sewing with fur right now (I'm modifying a robe so it looks like the coat worn by my Smash main, King Dedede), and can I just say that I'm _extremely_ jealous of people that can make their fursuits with fur. It's so nice not to worry about seams.
How weird would a fluffy crocodile look? :I (Maybe I could do something with short pile fur...)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder if beer was designed just for BBQ, the two are just so damn good!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 14, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sometimes I wonder if beer was designed just for BBQ, the two are just so damn good!


You’re upside down!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 14, 2019)

*growls*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 14, 2019)

I'm the only dominant dragon here..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You’re upside down!
> 
> View attachment 61884


Oh, you know, just hanging around!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 14, 2019)

Well, I'm bored


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2019)

Gotta go fast!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 14, 2019)

Such tiny legs!!


----------



## Skittles (May 14, 2019)

-Enters, looks around- Huh, so this is OPEN CHAT! -Pulls up a pew and gets out popcorn-


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2019)

If you notice he turns blue a few times but he can't quite reach supersonic speed, or maybe he sonics cousin. :V


----------



## IncubusZenith (May 14, 2019)

How yall


----------



## jffry890 (May 14, 2019)

IncubusZenith said:


> How yall


Doin' good, homie.  How 'bout you?


----------



## IncubusZenith (May 14, 2019)

jffry890 said:


> Doin' good, homie.  How 'bout you?


I'm alright bro. Been a tough week but it's all chill now.


----------



## jffry890 (May 14, 2019)

IncubusZenith said:


> I'm alright bro. Been a tough week but it's all chill now.


Yeah I know what you mean.  Got finals this week starting tomorrow but I'm really only concerned about two of them.


----------



## IncubusZenith (May 14, 2019)

jffry890 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean.  Got finals this week starting tomorrow but I'm really only concerned about two of them.


Oh man good luck! Those are never fun. I just got work to worry about rip


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 14, 2019)

I finally completed the wulfpack mission(the game's hardest level) in Moonbase Commander.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2019)

I have eaten *so many* grapes today.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 14, 2019)

I've eaten a bag of celery in the last 3 days.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 14, 2019)

...I feel depressed af..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> ...I feel depressed af..


Same here. And lonely. Maybe undateable, even.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 14, 2019)

I already have somebody..


----------



## Simo (May 15, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> I've eaten a bag of celery in the last 3 days.



I hear ya...there's times, due to various things, that I more or less run outta groceries...namely, money! But also, not driving, I can only carry back so many at a time, and even though I live right in a dense part of a city, there's not too many reasonably priced grocery options: there's a few, but it's hard to stock up on stuff. I more or less tend to buy food as I need it.

Good thing is that I hardly ever throw anything away...cuts way back on food waste!



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Same here. And lonely. Maybe undateable, even.



Also been pretty moody here...thinking of life, if I have enough time, to chnage careers, if I'll be able to afford to do stuff...and also, loneliness. I have this really, really long commute via foot/bus/train that takes about 4 to 5 hours out of each day, and it really dents what I can do IRL, socially...and as a sensitive extrovert. this is hard on me. 

If ya come down to the Fur 'the More con, give a shout...I'm planning to go, I'll have to send a PM sometime, but it was a great con in 2016 & 2017, the two times I went. And I'll keep an eye open for dates, for ya, too : P

Hope everyone feels better, here...


----------



## VileTypos (May 15, 2019)

Uh, I haven’t been online in a couple weeks so I think I missed something? Why was Yakamaru banned?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2019)

I was typing a post and the thread was locked before I finished. ;^; 

*cries*

But I have toast at least.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 15, 2019)

We should start a forum game where we guess how many pages a topic in the politics section will go before it gets locked.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> We should start a forum game where we guess how many pages a topic in the politics section will go before it gets locked.


I predict the Pluto thread will continue on gloriously forever. <3


----------



## RafaleFlight (May 16, 2019)

Gotta love being out of college and suddenly getting hit with the overwhelming realization that from here on out I have no more safety nets in my life. So that's about where I'm at right now.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (May 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Know what they call tea drinkers in this part of the world? Limp dick pansies.
> 
> Know what they call coffee drinkers? A man.


touchet


----------



## Scrydan (May 16, 2019)

Well this thread is in need of some more posts about discussions about posts about discussions- oh I broke free.
Good. Jokes aside, how is everyone's day going?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 16, 2019)

Doing well. 







I found this on a quest for more memes. 


*looks up and notices dilophosaur*

*flees*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2019)

New PhOwOne!


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 17, 2019)

I clime'd a tree today


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 17, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> I clime'd a tree today


I'm so proud of you


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 17, 2019)

I feel starved for attention on my artwork. It's a weird feeling.

On one hand, it's frustrating because I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong or even if I'm doing something wrong. On the other hand, I feel guilty because I think I'm just begging. Plus generally anxious of getting exactly what I want and it totally backfires or never going anywhere and being an absolute failure.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I feel starved for attention on my artwork. It's a weird feeling.
> 
> On one hand, it's frustrating because I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong or even if I'm doing something wrong. On the other hand, I feel guilty because I think I'm just begging. Plus generally anxious of getting exactly what I want and it totally backfires or never going anywhere and being an absolute failure.


Your art is ok, and has only improved. I'm not the best for art tips though.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Your art is ok, and has only improved. I'm not the best for art tips though.


Perhaps the problem is I'm just okay.


----------



## Keefur (May 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Perhaps the problem is I'm just okay.


Your problem is that almost everyone in the Fandom is an artist trying to sell art.  I remember going to Furry Weekend Atlanta one time and they had an artist alley with about 200 artists in it.  There were so many artists, that almost no one made any decent money.  There were some really good artists there, too.  The Fandom suffers from a glut of artists and not enough money from the consumers to compensate for it.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 17, 2019)

I'd like to commission more art, but I have a budget to uphold.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'd like to commission more art, but I have a budget to uphold.



I buy no art at all. The only way I even contribute to the economy is basically buying food and renting accommodation.  x3


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 17, 2019)

It's alright. It's not even really about the commissions right now.

I guess my ramblings are about feeling invisible or something. I don't know. I hate unloading these things.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> It's alright. It's not even really about the commissions right now.
> 
> I guess my ramblings are about feeling invisible or something. I don't know. I hate unloading these things.



We make art for ourselves before all else. For the process of doing it. 

We don't need other people to look at it to validate us.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 17, 2019)

*lurks*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We make art for ourselves before all else. For the process of doing it.
> 
> We don't need other people to look at it to validate us.


I want to be like that. I just don’t really know how to be satisfied with myself.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I want to be like that. I just don’t really know how to be satisfied with myself.



I mean, I'd be lying if I claimed to be satisfied with myself. :]


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I mean, I'd be lying if I claimed to be satisfied with myself. :]


I guess I don’t need attention. I just want a way to make myself happy. Making art does satisfy something for a short time. A very short time. Then it’s like it vanishes.


----------



## Keefur (May 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> It's alright. It's not even really about the commissions right now.
> 
> I guess my ramblings are about feeling invisible or something. I don't know. I hate unloading these things.


Everyone,,, even the popufurs feel underappreciated sometimes.  Things will change.


----------



## VileTypos (May 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> New PhOwOne!


WhUwU dis


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2019)

Yes. Last place in Eurovision. :3


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes. Last place in Eurovision. :3


All of Europe got beat by the Netherlands. Ain't that a role reversal.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> All of Europe got beat by the Netherlands. Ain't that a role reversal.



I wanted Norway to win. I think they won the popular vote, but not the judge vote?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I wanted Norway to win. I think they won the popular vote, but not the judge vote?


Tbh I didn't follow it. I think singing contests are somewhat arbitrary.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Tbh I didn't follow it. I think singing contests are somewhat arbitrary.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


Regionblocked. Thanks YouTube.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Regionblocked. Thanks YouTube.







 this one?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> this one?


It works. Will have to listen after this run at work.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 19, 2019)

Reindeer + Caribou = Reinbou


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 19, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (May 19, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>



Oh my gosh, that’s a really nice kigurumi!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 19, 2019)

I got nothing to do..


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 19, 2019)

Are there fans of breaking bad?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 19, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Are there fans of breaking bad?


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 19, 2019)

Slightly late, but I'm gonna share this. As an Anorak, it is very sad to see them go from down here, truly the end of an era for the railways of Wales & the Southwest.


----------



## KD142000 (May 19, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Slightly late, but I'm gonna share this. As an Anorak, it is very sad to see them go from down here, truly the end of an era for the railways of Wales & the Southwest.


Nooooo! Been in service since the 70's, right?
Gonna miss those trains...Can't beat an Intercity Express


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Nooooo! Been in service since the 70's, right?
> Gonna miss those trains...Can't beat an Intercity Express



1979 were the oldest, yeah. A shame, they were comfy, fast, hell the fastest diesel-powered train in the world, and they had a lot of character. Great condition too, for their age. Oh well, I can go up north to see them still, but I'm still sad we got those cramped, new Class 800's instead of getting the old 225's off LNWR or GA.


----------



## KD142000 (May 19, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> 1979 were the oldest, yeah. A shame, they were comfy, fast, hell the fastest diesel-powered train in the world, and they had a lot of character. Great condition too, for their age. Oh well, I can go up north to see them still, but I'm still sad we got those cramped, new Class 800's instead of getting the old 225's off LNWR or GA.


Oh, so they're NOT getting rid of them up north? I'll still have them around, then...although haven't seen one in ages. Mostly longer Virgin trains pass by where I am.


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Oh, so they're NOT getting rid of them up north? I'll still have them around, then...although haven't seen one in ages. Mostly longer Virgin trains pass by where I am.



I usually travel up to York to see my uncle, so yeah, I still get to ride them up there. Sadly the other day LNWR had their first operational Class 800, so I think it's coming to an end for HSTs up there as well.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2019)

I like this, I like it a lot.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 20, 2019)

Bush said the same thing about 2018 back in 2005.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2019)

Yeah but bush is an idiot.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 20, 2019)

I keep getting up and turning off all of my alarms and then go back to bed. At this point I’m going to need to hide them


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2019)

I set 2 alarms for work and the one on my phone keeps repeating until I'm ready to walk out the door and I'm still late.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2019)

Kek.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 20, 2019)

*Trips and falls* 






























Oh dear I dropped my birbs all over the chat!


----------



## IncubusZenith (May 20, 2019)

tfw u were gunna draw but motivation is fleeting


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 20, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah but bush is an idiot.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


>







Any time I remember all the stupid shit Bush did, including getting us into a bullshit war, I remember this incident as therapy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (May 20, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Any time I remember all the stupid shit Bush did, including getting us into a bullshit war, I remember this incident as therapy.


It would have been even funnier if they were Crocs


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It would have been even funnier if they were Crocs


My photoshop skills aren't that sharp sadly.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 20, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> My photoshop skills aren't that sharp sadly.


You can hire people for that profession


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You can hire people for that profession


Why do that when you can learn new things...


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 20, 2019)

Now watch the third season of black sails. I love captain flint. Who can tell me why I love adult charismatic men? But why in real life they all long are married? I'm getting really sad.


----------



## VileTypos (May 20, 2019)

School is finally out!! They made us come back on a friggin’ Monday for some stupid reason, but I’m glad it’s finally over


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 20, 2019)

Are there any good games on steam that are currently $2.61 or less?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Sarachaga (May 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 62357


Oh boy


----------



## VileTypos (May 20, 2019)

Would it be against the rules to advertise my discord on here? Cuz if it is, I’m definitely not doing that. Not at all.

Seriously though, I’m totally inexperienced at running servers, so I’d like some help with that. And maybe share the link around if you want.(unless it’s against the rules for me to say that, I’m which case disregard that completely and report me :V)

It’s fur and non-fur friendly because I’m desperate


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You can hire people for that profession


Crikey mate that's one hell of a croc!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 21, 2019)

-_________-


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 21, 2019)

Fun things to do instead of sleeping #523
Find a word on Urban Dictionary that does not in any way refer to sex in the definition


----------



## Ravofox (May 21, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Fun things to do instead of sleeping #523
> Find a word on Urban Dictionary that does not in any way refer to sex in the definition



lol, hahaha!!!

I remember there was one for Rapunzel which wasn't about sex, but it was still inappropriate


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 21, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> lol, hahaha!!!
> 
> I remember there was one for Rapunzel which wasn't about sex, but it was still inappropriate


Couldn’t even search “speed camera” without finding a sexual reference!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2019)

#blazeit


----------



## AcerbicSeth (May 21, 2019)

...So I just woke up to a brown recluse crawling on my face,
How's everyone else's day going so far?

x.x


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2019)

It's a start, but I get the feeling it won't be as cheap as they say it will be.

SpaceX launch: Elon Musk set to launch 60 satellites to deliver internet from space | Science | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## VileTypos (May 21, 2019)

There have been tornados and flash floods for the past three days where I live


fun
EDIT
I was not joking


----------



## Marcl (May 21, 2019)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Are there any good games on steam that are currently $2.61 or less?


I'd say check (I'm giving you full titles)

Umiro

Neverwinter Nights

klocki

Downwell

Refunct

puzzlement

Reigns

Hook


----------



## VileTypos (May 21, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 21, 2019)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Are there any good games on steam that are currently $2.61 or less?


Found a horror game called Perception for $1.99, if your into that.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 22, 2019)

Marcl said:


> I'd say check (I'm giving you full titles)
> 
> Umiro
> 
> ...





Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Found a horror game called Perception for $1.99, if your into that.


I already spent some of it, but I'll check those out anyway. Thank you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 22, 2019)

I don't trust atoms anymore. They make up everything


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 22, 2019)

Mornin floofs. You know what time it is.






Coffee Time!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2019)

Wouldn't go buying anything from Huawei right now if I were you, they're basically fucked.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 22, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wouldn't go buying anything from Huawei right now if I were you, they're basically fucked.


One hopes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2019)

I, for one, don't.


----------



## Marcl (May 22, 2019)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I already spent some of it, but I'll check those out anyway. Thank you.


Trust me the simple puzzle games are a nice way of getting money. And if you don't mind using other services, you should check GOG.com. Last time I checked they had a huge discount on SpecOps: the Line.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2019)

Soft things create soft people. Discuss.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Soft things create soft people. Discuss.


I'm pretty rugged and abrasive, but I love soft things.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2019)

So without soft things you would be more rugged and abrasive?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> So without soft things you would be more rugged and abrasive?


You have a point.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2019)

But never speak your mind here, otherwise you might end up getting blocked.

A lot of hypocrisy in your statement there, mate.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2019)

Oh yeah it's all just one big joke until someone does it to you for no apparent reason.

At least there are many others to interact with...


----------



## Tyno (May 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh yeah it's all just one big joke until someone does it to you for no apparent reason.
> 
> At least there are many others to interact with...


Did something happen to you?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2019)

Yeah but don't worry about it.


----------



## Tazmo (May 23, 2019)

@Mr. Fox 

*gives you big cup of coffee*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 23, 2019)

It's my birthday today. I am officially 26 years old now and still alive!

Thanks everyone for letting me get to know you. You guys are cool.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2019)

@Tazmo thanks, I hope it's the good stuff!


----------



## KD142000 (May 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's my birthday today. I am officially 26 years old now and still alive!
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me get to know you. You guys are cool.


Despite you not knowing me...happy birthday!
You definitely look like a cool fellow, anyways


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Despite you not knowing me...happy birthday!
> You definitely look like a cool fellow, anyways


Thank you :3


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LeaDev (May 23, 2019)

Hello, don't know where to send this in the forums; as it's a small question that doesn't deserve it's own thread.
So I kinda got back to drawing furs again, so...
Should I attempt to draw my fursona, if so, what colour (scheme)?
Thinking purple, red, green or teal.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 24, 2019)

Ho boy, the boss was on form tonight, and when I say on form I mean angry and aggressive as fuck. Angry little troll...


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 24, 2019)

Empty cop cars are just scarecrows for people


----------



## Ravofox (May 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Empty cop cars are just scarecrows for people


 
*mind blown*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 24, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> *mind blown*


I am a wise man of many words


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2019)

Been feeling more and more lost and lonely here...so many friends moved on maybe to Discord or wherever and though I have met a few furs I relate to and joke with I feel my sense of connection slipping away and among so many things that are slipping away have been increasingly depressed and feeling a lack of connection...also seems impossible to find IRL meets here...I guess because I am not into video games and anime and superhero movies or computers and fancy phones it is hard to find furs I have much in common with? It's hard to explain but my 'furry side'feels stunted and sad and even in life I am less and less happy most of the time....but nobody likes a sad sack so I pretend.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Been feeling more and more lost and lonely here...so many friends moved on maybe to Discord or wherever and though have met a few furs I relate to and joke with I feel my sense of connection slipping away and among so many things that are slipping away have been increasingly depressed and feeling a lack of connection...also seems impossible to find IRL meets here


It's summer, a lot of people are getting busy or preparing for some form of vacation.
Don't feel down cool skunko, there'll always be people here. :3


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> It's summer, a lot of people are getting busy or preparing for some form of vacation.
> Don't feel down cool skunko, there'll always be people here. :3



Thanks. Holidays are hard for me...if ya don't have family and such and friends seem busy it just gets to feeling kinda empty I guess...but thanks I'll try my best to hang in there...is hard for an easily bored extrovert.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Been feeling more and more lost and lonely here...so many friends moved on maybe to Discord or wherever and though I have met a few furs I relate to and joke with I feel my sense of connection slipping away and among so many things that are slipping away have been increasingly depressed and feeling a lack of connection...also seems impossible to find IRL meets here...I guess because I am not into video games and *anime and superhero movies or computers and fancy phones *it is hard to find furs I have much in common with? It's hard to explain but my 'furry side'feels stunted and sad and even in life I am less and less happy most of the time....but nobody likes a sad sack so I pretend.



I'm not into those things either.

I kinda wish all the super hero movies would come to an end so that people would discuss other things! 

I don't really care if Thanos looks like a grape or not.


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not into those things either.
> 
> I kinda wish all the super hero movies would come to an end so that people would discuss other things!
> 
> I don't really care if Thanos looks like a grape or not.



Same! Oddly I had no idea who Thanos was until maybe a few months ago? Some things I just don't follow I guess?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Been feeling more and more lost and lonely here...so many friends moved on maybe to Discord or wherever and though I have met a few furs I relate to and joke with I feel my sense of connection slipping away and among so many things that are slipping away have been increasingly depressed and feeling a lack of connection...also seems impossible to find IRL meets here...I guess because I am not into video games and anime and superhero movies or computers and fancy phones it is hard to find furs I have much in common with? It's hard to explain but my 'furry side'feels stunted and sad and even in life I am less and less happy most of the time....but nobody likes a sad sack so I pretend.



Drop me a message if you ever feel like you want to vent or chat about whatever. You don't need to put on a happy face with me, just be yourself and if I can help in even the tiniest way, then I'll do my damned best to do so!


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2019)

Thanks, everyone. It's a nice day, so I took a walk to The Walters Gallery, a museum of (mostly) ancient/medieval/renaissance art, which was soothing. Also, now, the major museums in town are free, and just ask for a donation, and so, I find myself going more often. They're very peaceful, generally, except when busloads of noisy school-kids go through: but, I thought to myself, perhaps it will inspire them; it's good to expose them art, I feel, a neglected field of study in the current curriculum.

I stared at this work by El Greco for the longest time, trying to figure out how one would ever master manipulating the use of light the way he had, and at the oddly elongated style:

(St. Francis receiving the Stigmata) (est. 1585-1590)






And then, I rather liked this one, of a pouty boy:

(Portrait of Marquess Massimiliano Stampa: his father died, and he assumed his title at age 9, and yet, does not appear happy, despite such wealth and nobility; seemed rather haunting)

(1557, Sofonisba Anguissola)






Also, odd, to just see paintings this old, just hanging about; that alone seems rather miraculous.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (May 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't trust atoms anymore. They make up everything



life is literally made of ups and downs


----------



## Marcl (May 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Thanks, everyone. It's a nice day, so I took a walk to The Walters Gallery, a museum of (mostly) ancient/medieval/renaissance art, which was soothing. Also, now, the major museums in town are free, and just ask for a donation, and so, I find myself going more often. They're very peaceful, generally, except when busloads of noisy school-kids go through: but, I thought to myself, perhaps it will inspire them; it's good to expose them art, I feel, a neglected field of study in the current curriculum.
> 
> I stared at this work by El Greco for the longest time, trying to figure out how one would ever master manipulating the use of light the way he had, and at the oddly elongated style:
> 
> ...



Ah, I love free museums x3

And I have to agree, I find the first one really... enchanting I think is the right word here.


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Ah, I love free museums x3
> 
> And I have to agree, I find the first one really... enchanting I think is the right word here.



Yeah, it's amazing to see a work by El Greco at all, really, as they are mostly in Spain...I don't think there's too many, in the US (some in NYC, and DC), so I was pretty amazed, seeing one in person. It was almost eerie, how it grabbed one's attention away, from the works around it.


----------



## Ravofox (May 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Been feeling more and more lost and lonely here...so many friends moved on maybe to Discord or wherever and though I have met a few furs I relate to and joke with I feel my sense of connection slipping away and among so many things that are slipping away have been increasingly depressed and feeling a lack of connection...also seems impossible to find IRL meets here...I guess because I am not into video games and anime and superhero movies or computers and fancy phones it is hard to find furs I have much in common with? It's hard to explain but my 'furry side'feels stunted and sad and even in life I am less and less happy most of the time....but nobody likes a sad sack so I pretend.



Hey Simo.
I understand. It can be very hard to stay positive sometimes, and everyday issues can be overwhelming. However, there's still lots of people who really care about you here, and people to chat to if you're feeling down. 
Really glad you got to see those paintings! There's still so much to see and joy to be had! 
Don't hesitate to message any of us if you want to chat about anything.
*hugs tight*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 24, 2019)

Damn, what happened?


----------



## Ravofox (May 24, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Damn, what happened?



Nothing really. Simo just needs some emotional support.


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2019)

Oh, thanks...I'm fine...just prone to being moody!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oh, thanks...I'm fine...just prone to being moody!


A lot of us are.... it's only human.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 25, 2019)

Welcome back to the forums @CrookedCroc !


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2019)

Jeez, what great day at work. Started out fine, had music, a smile on my face, only to feel like kicking down doors and throwing shit across the room at the end of it. I don't miss being unemployed.

Also, ha!!!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 25, 2019)

Mornin


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Welcome back to the forums @CrookedCroc !



Thanks famalam


----------



## AudioWolf84 (May 26, 2019)

Hewwo OwO


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 26, 2019)

Now it's OVER that number


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Now it's OVER that number


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 26, 2019)

I just literally LOLed! Well played!


----------



## kittycairney (May 26, 2019)

*waving* hello guys! how is everyone doing tonight? or today. i guess we are in different time zones maybe.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2019)

kittycairney said:


> *waving* hello guys! how is everyone doing tonight? or today. i guess we are in different time zones maybe.



I just realised it is 3 am. D: 

so tired!


----------



## Adalia Nightingale (May 27, 2019)

Me too! RIP


----------



## Croc and Roll (May 27, 2019)

It's 4 am here, but I'm basically nocturnal. >:k
I'll have to break this habit once I start school again...


----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2019)

I can smell it from here. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2019)

This might be the most viewed video on YouTube.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can smell it from here. :V


Thanks for the pain from laughing my ass off at the first half of that!
The way that guy said "circumcision" though... *shivers*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2019)

Give me like I post moar funnies.


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

Reeee. 

Mornin'.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Give me like I post moar funnies.


Could've sworn I liked it - was probably laughing too much! Everyone loves a good fart joke!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 27, 2019)

Luxe said:


> Reeee.
> 
> Mornin'.



Umm, afternoon?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Umm, afternoon?


Bank Holidays are mornings until 16:00.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 27, 2019)

Fair enough! I really should know this having used to work retail.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132316585631387648
Just found this.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 27, 2019)

OMFG!!! I thought the girl one was a wig at first, but that guy one...that's uncanny valley levels of funny!


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

I've been napping, ergo morning. ;p


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 27, 2019)

Makes my getting up at 10 seem mega early!


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

I woke up originally at 7 so


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

In this pain of the bird who's flying over roses of sadness. <3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 27, 2019)

Luxe said:


> I woke up originally at 7 so


Now I just feel lazy...


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

Hehehee. I'm an early riser :3


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Now I just feel lazy...



Being Lazy is the best though. :]


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2019)

You know you've seen everything when you see a building sized cockroach and rat frenching each other.


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

O-oh


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2019)

If there were a garden of eden for assassin's, this would be it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2019)

And now a word from our sponsor.


----------



## SophieLovesYou (May 28, 2019)

Hey!!! 
How is everyone?


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 28, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> If there were a garden of eden for assassin's, this would be it.


I tried growing poisonous plants for a while (you know, for science) but some of them are surprisingly delicate.
The only poisonous plant i was able to grow successfully (and legally) was one called "Angel's Trumpet"  (_Brugmansia arborea) _
It was beautiful and gave me a lot of beautiful flowers pretty often, unfortunately it died during one winter when I couldn't protect it from the rain and the cold.

I don't have pics of if but here's one i found online for reference, it had the same shape and colors




Damn, now I want to get a new one, it was a really pretty plant


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 29, 2019)

Neato.

In other news, I found a smart American. Was starting to think they were an urban myth.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 29, 2019)

https://imgur.com/m8ufq9H


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 29, 2019)

Proof that not all military, army, SAS or special ops folk are soulless robots.


----------



## Guardian135 (May 29, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Proof that not all military, army, SAS or special ops folk are soulless robots.



True, but that's Airsoft.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 29, 2019)

Who wouldda thunk!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 29, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Proof that not all military, army, SAS or special ops folk are soulless robots.


Oh the stories my father told me when he was a marine. He did a lot of nice things for people in other countries when he traveled that sadly may never go recognized.

Love you dad <3


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2019)

Have the worst shoulder cramp atm. ><


----------



## Luxe (May 29, 2019)

Hi, I love you all. I'm feeling some DM chats.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Luxe (May 30, 2019)

I applied for a student Veterinary nurse position and I'm scared. I've only been in my current position one month but I'm scared to miss the opportunity. Hng.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 30, 2019)

Luxe said:


> I applied for a student Veterinary nurse position and I'm scared. I've only been in my current position one month but I'm scared to miss the opportunity. Hng.


I’m sure you’ll be fine 
Anxious feelings do tend to get the best of us. 


Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 63011


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2019)

Luxe said:


> I applied for a student Veterinary nurse position and I'm scared. I've only been in my current position one month but I'm scared to miss the opportunity. Hng.



Good luck!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 30, 2019)

Been binge-reading Housepets all week. Still got 7 years of comics before I'm current.


----------



## Godzilla (May 31, 2019)

I found out my 16 year old childhood best friend has been getting sexually involved with older men and has a nic addiction. 
We've been living separate lives since 8th grade but finding this out makes me incredibly uncomfortable and, for some reason spikes my anxiety so badly. I don't know why but I literally feel sick and like my heart hurts. I can't sleep and it's the only thing in my mind. I try to distract myself from it by watching videos and movies but I can't seem to move myself from the thought. 

I guess I'm incredibly nosy and I understand it's her life but wow I can't stop myself from obsessing about it. I think my friends are sick of hearing me go on about it so I'm venting here. C:


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 31, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I found out my 16 year old childhood best friend has been getting sexually involved with older men and has a nic addiction.
> We've been living separate lives since 8th grade but finding this out makes me incredibly uncomfortable and, for some reason spikes my anxiety so badly. I don't know why but I literally feel sick and like my heart hurts. I can't sleep and it's the only thing in my mind. I try to distract myself from it by watching videos and movies but I can't seem to move myself from the thought.
> 
> I guess I'm incredibly nosy and I understand it's her life but wow I can't stop myself from obsessing about it. I think my friends are sick of hearing me go on about it so I'm venting here. C:


Have you talked to your friend about it?


----------



## Godzilla (May 31, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Have you talked to your friend about it?



Yes she was the one that told me about everything. She was so quick to spill everything to me I was caught off guard. I guess she was almost, proud? When we were kids and preteens I was always the wild one doing wild stuff and because she was younger than me I was always the one giving her advice and such. It really did seem like she wasn't ashamed of anything and almost eager to tell me? 

After some more thinking I feel like my encounter with her brought up a lot of repressed memories for me from when we used to be friends. Not anything to do with her but just how my life was at that time when we were still best friends. She just happened to be that spark that brought years of repression out. All before my finals too haha. oh dear what am I going to do with myself lol


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 31, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Yes she was the one that told me about everything. She was so quick to spill everything to me I was caught off guard. I guess she was almost, proud? When we were kids and preteens I was always the wild one doing wild stuff and because she was younger than me I was always the one giving her advice and such. It really did seem like she wasn't ashamed of anything and almost eager to tell me?
> 
> After some more thinking I feel like my encounter with her brought up a lot of repressed memories for me from when we used to be friends. Not anything to do with her but just how my life was at that time when we were still best friends. She just happened to be that spark that brought years of repression out. All before my finals too haha. oh dear what am I going to do with myself lol



This might make me sound like a bad friend but I think you should leave her do what she wants, I think it is better for her to learn from her mistakes. 
She sounds pretty convinced of what she's doing and I think that if you try to talk to her she might get angry or something. 
Or you could tell her parents but that might end badly


----------



## Godzilla (May 31, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> This might make me sound like a bad friend but I think you should leave her do what she wants, I think it is better for her to learn from her mistakes.
> She sounds pretty convinced of what she's doing and I think that if you try to talk to her she might get angry or something.
> Or you could tell her parents but that might end badly



Her parents already know, another friend told the police and the man she was involved with was caught. But I guess that's part of the thrill? I have no idea. i know she'd definitely not learning from her mistakes. 
 I guess there's a part of me that still really cares about her even though we fell out. I asked her how did all this change happen (note that I was always the messed up kid and she was always the smart responsible honor student) and she said that depression and anxiety hit her in freshman/sophomore year of high school. Which made me really feel for her.

I do agree with you to leave her to do what she wants, I wish my brain would cooperate though and focus on other things than her


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 31, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Her parents already know, another friend told the police and the man she was involved with was caught. But I guess that's part of the thrill? I have no idea. i know she'd definitely not learning from her mistakes.
> I guess there's a part of me that still really cares about her even though we fell out. I asked her how did all this change happen (note that I was always the messed up kid and she was always the smart responsible honor student) and she said that depression and anxiety hit her in freshman/sophomore year of high school. Which made me really feel for her.
> 
> I do agree with you to leave her to do what she wants, I wish my brain would cooperate though and focus on other things than her


At least this shows how much you really care about your friends even though they make really bad decisions. 
Hope she sees this one day


----------



## Luxe (May 31, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Her parents already know, another friend told the police and the man she was involved with was caught. But I guess that's part of the thrill? I have no idea. i know she'd definitely not learning from her mistakes.
> I guess there's a part of me that still really cares about her even though we fell out. I asked her how did all this change happen (note that I was always the messed up kid and she was always the smart responsible honor student) and she said that depression and anxiety hit her in freshman/sophomore year of high school. Which made me really feel for her.
> 
> I do agree with you to leave her to do what she wants, I wish my brain would cooperate though and focus on other things than her



You clearly care about your friend, Zilla, but sometimes you have to let people figure stuff out on their own. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink. 

Sometimes the best lessons are learned through mistakes. Just offer your shoulder and support when she needs you and don't rub it in her face when she realises. That's how you can be a great friend in this situation.


----------



## Godzilla (May 31, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> At least this shows how much you really care about your friends even though they make really bad decisions.
> Hope she sees this one day



Thank you, I really do appreciate it. Honestly a week ago if someone told me I would care about her this much again I would have laughed. We fell out because she wasn't accepting of who I was as a person and my sexuality, which was really defeating as a middleschooler. But years later even though she's gone down a very wrong path I can tell she's become very understanding and opening and embracing. Funny how things go




Luxe said:


> You clearly care about your friend, Zilla, but sometimes you have to let people figure stuff out on their own. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.
> 
> Sometimes the best lessons are learned through mistakes. Just offer your shoulder and support when she needs you and don't rub it in her face when she realises. That's how you can be a great friend in this situation.



You're so very right. I guess the stubborn protective side of me really wishes she wouldn't have to go through the pain of learning through mistakes. Regret is something that everyone has to go through but I don't wish upon anyone. Or she would learn from her mistakes instead of repeating them. I hope she knows I'm here for her even though this is the first time we've talked in years.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

A large number of trees here have started dying...


----------



## Tazmo (May 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A large number of trees here have started dying...


Oh no.   Same around here.  Mostly because of some beetle


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Oh no.   Same around here.  Mostly because of some beetle



Where abouts are you? 

I'm in SE england and I've seen pendunculate oak, field maple and bay willow all suffering. Their leaves are turning brown, curling up and falling off, exposing the tops of their crowns.


----------



## Tazmo (May 31, 2019)

Foothills area in North Carolina


Also this crazy WX we are having is not helping either.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Foothills area in North Carolina
> 
> 
> Also this crazy WX we are having is not helping either.



It's unlikely the trees in our different places are suffering for the same reasons then, I suppose.


----------



## Tazmo (May 31, 2019)

Maybe.  Most of the problems are because of non-native insects .  Ash trees will probably go extinct here.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Maybe.  Most of the problems are because of non-native insects .  Ash trees will probably go extinct here.



The ash tree is also likely to be severely damaged here, but because of a fungus.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Where abouts are you?
> 
> I'm in SE england and I've seen pendunculate oak, field maple and bay willow all suffering. Their leaves are turning brown, curling up and falling off, exposing the tops of their crowns.



Do the leaves have white spots or silk like gunk on them?
If they don't it might be a fungal disease like ash dieback or something caused by grafting, something similar happened in California due to people using dirty tools when grafting citrus trees


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Do the leaves have white spots or silk like gunk on them?
> If they don't it might be a fungal disease like ash dieback or something caused by grafting, something similar happened in California due to people using dirty tools when grafting citrus trees



The disease killing the ash trees here is indeed ash dieback. It has killed ~95% of ash trees in European countries such as Denmark, and made its way into the UK after the British government failed to implement restrictions on plant imports that biologists had recommended- so now we have to deal with the consequences, which are likely to cost £15bn.

I don't know what's harming the oak trees though, or whether they will recover. It might be chronic oak decline, which is a mysterious condition that has been observed in Europe since the 1920s.

It makes me sad to see the trees struggling, because I enjoy watching the trees change with the seasons.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 31, 2019)

We have the Emerald Ash Borer here.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

https://www.trees.org.uk/Trees.org....Documents/Conference17/WED-03-Geoff-Monck.pdf

These trees look similar to those I've seen.


----------



## Renneon (May 31, 2019)

hello everyone !
I have kind of a stupid question but i figured it would be easy for one of you to help me out (i was 100% sure google could help me but apparently not, and i feel so dumb i Don't want to create a whole thread for this lol)

So someone said they would update their shop " Saturday 6/1 at noon eastern time" and being from europe and not a native English speaker i have no idea what time this is, can someone explain to me ? i've literally never seen time written like that :')
thank you !


----------



## TR273 (May 31, 2019)

Renneon said:


> hello everyone !
> I have kind of a stupid question but i figured it would be easy for one of you to help me out (i was 100% sure google could help me but apparently not, and i feel so dumb i Don't want to create a whole thread for this lol)
> 
> So someone said they would update their shop " Saturday 6/1 at noon eastern time" and being from europe and not a native English speaker i have no idea what time this is, can someone explain to me ? i've literally never seen time written like that :')
> thank you !


I would assume that is 'eastern standard time' which is the US East coast. I think that puts them 6 hours behind you, so that translates at 6pm your time (I think)
Hope that helps


----------



## Renneon (May 31, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I would assume that is 'eastern standard time' which is the US East coast. I think that puts them 6 hours behind you, so that translates at 6pm your time (I think)
> Hope that helps


oh ok ! thank you very much ! In fact it was the "6/1" part that confused me, since i know there are timezone converters online ^^
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## TR273 (May 31, 2019)

Renneon said:


> oh ok ! thank you very much ! In fact it was the "6/1" part that confused me, since i know there are timezone converters online ^^
> Thanks for the clarification


No problem. That's how they write the date over there 6/1 is the first of June, they write the month first, then the day.


----------



## Renneon (May 31, 2019)

TR273 said:


> No problem. That's how they write the date over there 6/1 is the first of June, they write the month first, then the day.


ooooh my god i'm so stupid i thought this was an odd way to write the time XD
i forgot it was the end of june, we absolutely write the date like this too :'DD


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Cyroo (Jun 1, 2019)

This place has gotten so boring.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 1, 2019)

I think everyone hangs out over in LPW for some reason now.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 1, 2019)

There's winning to be had over there! (Although not really as it's a futile goal to chase)


----------



## TR273 (Jun 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> There's winning to be had over there! (Although not really as it's a futile goal to chase)


There's a pool too.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 2, 2019)

LPW has become one ridiculously profitable business, but Open Chat smells retro and nostalgia. I'm seriously thinking of having their breakfast here once in a while


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jun 3, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> binge-reading Housepets all week. Still got 7 years



i think i managed to read all the pages until 2019/04/26 in around 5 to 7 days? though i have no life so thats probably cheating 
remember to hover over the images for afew seconds


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm only up to 2015 when they're at the fair right now.  I still got ways to go.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 3, 2019)

There is one thing I don't get about King though.



Spoiler



Kind of wonder if Joel's voice changed when he became King. You figure Fox would have recognized it when they first met if it didn't. But when King became human again Fox clearly still recognized his voice as King's. So it either didn't change to begin with, or he kept his dog voice when he became human again? The latter does seem like something Pete would have done to him though.


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Artist is @moth_sprout on Twitter


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 4, 2019)

*hops in for a snack*

Guys, this is oh-so-sweet mouthwatering magic for my senses!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2019)

Taxpayer dollars hard at work.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 4, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Taxpayer dollars hard at work.


YouTube algorithm is pulling up a lot of random videos


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Jun 4, 2019)

Alright which one of you fellers is the real dirty Dan??


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2019)

Thehoneybutter said:


> YouTube algorithm is pulling up a lot of random videos


If by that you mean it's actually working, I agree.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2019)

@WereWOLFovna That head looks particularly sweet and cutsie. Welldone.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 4, 2019)

I’ve truly been learning the importance of references in art. I see my art improve a bit each time I learn a new way to reference.

 I first started trying to reference with art, but that didn’t work too well. I went for trying to reference BNC style fursuits. Worked great, but I think there’s a bit more I was missing. I finally, after a long time of denial/uncertainty decided to try referencing real life photos.    



Spoiler: NotThatBadMan.Jpeg








I like how referencing with the wildlife photos turned out, but I want to go for a less realistic style. Is there a specific way to approach it? Or am I in the right track?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @WereWOLFovna That head looks particularly sweet and cutsie. Welldone.



Thank you! This is my third head! In soon I will make on this wolf full a suit. I'm enjoying my work.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 4, 2019)

A bowl of Jell-O goes great with a glass of O.J. at 8 PM.


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2019)

Huh, seems pretty slow around here! What's everfur up to? Any summer plans? (or winter ones, for those in upside down-land )


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 6, 2019)

Really dont know where to go and I have nobody to go with me.


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Really dont know where to go and I have nobody to go with me.



I hear ya! Me, mainly I'm staying here 'cause I'm broke!

But I do plan to go to Bronycon, early August : )

I really loved the early seasons of the show, and even if not a total brony, I think it'll be fun...and it's a 30 min walk, away. Plus, the show's creator, Lauren Faust, is actually going to be there, and speak! So that's pretty exciting. This is the 9th and final Bronycon, to coincide with the show's 9th and last season.

And hopefully, a friend is gonna come into town, and visit!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 6, 2019)

I trimmed our overgrown hedge so much that it filled the back of the car twice, took that to the dump and now have a sudden headache that I'm hoping a nap will help with...


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 6, 2019)

Simo said:


> I hear ya! Me, mainly I'm staying here 'cause I'm broke!
> 
> But I do plan to go to Bronycon, early August : )
> 
> ...



Nice

Im planning to go to the supercon in Raleigh.  If that falls through then I got the beach or Appalachian mountains with in 3 hrs of me.

Eventually want to go somewhere outta state though

*is continually broke*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 6, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I trimmed our overgrown hedge so much that it filled the back of the car twice, took that to the dump and now have a sudden headache that I'm hoping a nap will help with...


Hope u feel better soon


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I trimmed our overgrown hedge so much that it filled the back of the car twice, took that to the dump and now have a sudden headache that I'm hoping a nap will help with...



Does one find Hedgehogs, there, in such situations? Also, why do they have to hog the hedges?







Hope ya feel better soon, Mr. Otter!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 6, 2019)

I napped for a couple of hours, then had a cup of tea and a sandwich, which seems to be helping.  Alas, no hedgehogs were encountered, but I could see the little holes under the hedge that the foxes sneak through.


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I napped for a couple of hours, then had a cup of tea and a sandwich, which seems to be helping.  Alas, no hedgehogs were encountered, but I could see the little holes under the hedge that the foxes sneak through.



Maybe you'll see @Ravofox or @Fallowfox sneaking through, towards dusk, one day...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 6, 2019)

@Guifrog 
Random tag alert! I came home this morning to find that my cat had left me the gift of a dead frog in the middle of the doorway.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 6, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> @Guifrog
> Random tag alert! I came home this morning to find that my cat had left me the gift of a dead frog in the middle of the doorway.


 Yikes!!
Thank you for the advice. I'll stay very alert whenever I find myself hopping around that area by any _*random*_ chance - that word and me just happen to be best friends


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 7, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Yikes!!
> Thank you for the advice. I'll stay very alert whenever I find myself hopping around that area by any _*random*_ chance - that word and me just happen to be best friends


Just keep away from domestic kitties, and you should be fine!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2019)

Confucius wonder, who watch advert that appear _after_ youtube video?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2019)

Just when I was starting to think there are no more decent people in the world someone at work I have never talked to shouts me a Coke.

#Faithinhumanityrestored
#topbloke


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 8, 2019)

I got a warning from the staff in regards to my party parrots so I'm dropping off a gift for the mods as an apology



Spoiler: For the Mods 



Have some more


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Jun 9, 2019)

#BANNED


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I got a warning from the staff in regards to my party parrots so I'm dropping off a gift for the mods as an apology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which mod? Seems a bit unfair and I'd hardly call it spamming unless it's one after the other. Maybe @Dragoneer should chime in on this.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 9, 2019)

The Cult of the Party parrot is slowly growing and I am a devout member of the religion. If I am banned for expressing my faith by posting images of my prophet then that counts as discrimination and I will get my lawyer involved.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 9, 2019)

Party parrots are funny...that is all.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 9, 2019)

But what most don't realize is that there is a depressing backstory to the fabled party parrot. So sad.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Jun 9, 2019)

Praise the parrot. Peace and blessings be upon him.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Jun 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 63622


Get well soon


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> The Cult of the Party parrot is slowly growing and I am a devout member of the religion. If I am banned for expressing my faith by posting images of my prophet then that counts as discrimination and I will get my lawyer involved.



Maybe one of them has a phobia of parrots, and was viciously attacked by them in childhood, like in Hitchcock's, *The Birds. 
*
In this case, therapy for PTSD may help them. 

There's no reason to fear the bird. (except aggressive geese, swans, emo emus, crows...er...OK, in some cases, there is! )


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 9, 2019)

Or Ravens that quoth "Never more"


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 9, 2019)

I got intimidated by a swan yesterday, out swimming in the reservoir.  It swam all the way from the other side just to take a look at me, and they seem massive when viewed from water level!  As it was, it got to a few metres away and drifted off again, but I definitely quickened my pace as it approached!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 9, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I got intimidated by a swan yesterday, out swimming in the reservoir.  It swam all the way from the other side just to take a look at me, and they seem massive when viewed from water level!  As it was, it got to a few metres away and drifted off again, but I definitely quickened my pace as it approached!



A guy in Chicago was killed by a swan a couple years ago.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I got intimidated by a swan yesterday, out swimming in the reservoir.  It swam all the way from the other side just to take a look at me, and they seem massive when viewed from water level!  As it was, it got to a few metres away and drifted off again, but I definitely quickened my pace as it approached!




I noticed!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm convinced swans are actually small, feathered members of the dragon family.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 9, 2019)

I dont have much trust in any of those feathered members.  I got pecked by a hen today.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> I dont have much trust in any of those feathered members.  I got pecked by a hen today.



Ow! And roosters can be much more aggressive/protective. I recall growing up, we had one, and a dozen hens (barred rocks), and it was all but impossible to gather eggs, as that beast would fly up, and attack! But without a good rooster, you lose a lot more hens to weasels, foxes, and what not.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 9, 2019)

Yea.  Im thankful that the roosters I attend do not have spurs . im pretty sure I would have gotten stitches from them


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 9, 2019)

Yep, I remember staying with some friends out in the countryside for a week, and being tasked with collecting the eggs in the morning.  The determination of a broody hen can be quite impressive!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 9, 2019)

My pet parrot bit me once but then I earned his trust and now I ride him like a dragon into battle


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 9, 2019)

Our chickens frequently sneezed on me and used my head and shoulders as a stepladder so they could fly up to tree branches to roost for the night. Better than getting spurred, I reckon.


----------



## Doulyboy (Jun 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My pet parrot bit me once but then I earned his trust and now I ride him like a dragon into battle


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 10, 2019)

A wolf in a tiger or a tiger in a wolf?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 10, 2019)

What's goin on bois, long time no see xD


----------



## Loffi (Jun 11, 2019)

Here I am. Back here.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 12, 2019)

*comes for hot chocolate, finds flies instead*
*tongues them all*

Ribbit and hello to all who are back~


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2019)

You, uh, tongue flies?

Kinky...


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 12, 2019)

Ouch, all this time and I still fall for English tongue traps  *gulp*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2019)

12C in England. I can see my breath.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 12, 2019)

Oh yeah, I found this wolf band:


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 12C in England. I can see my breath.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## creamyfox (Jun 13, 2019)

im graduating from middle school, one year late but it's fine
the exam was shit
without studying, my life is boring now lol


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 13, 2019)

What is with all of the dank memes of late?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2019)

Gah it's midnight already. ;^; 

Now I turn back into a pumpkin.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

Is anybody even awake right now? 

It's 12am here.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 14, 2019)

I am...it's 5:30AM here, and I'll be going to bed in about an hour.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 14, 2019)

Open Chat still exists???


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> Open Chat still exists???


I guess so


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> Open Chat still exists???



No. We are in a space between worlds.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> No. We are in a space between worlds.


So like the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 14, 2019)

You got me shaking from the way

you're 

talkin'


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> You got me shaking from the way
> 
> you're
> 
> talkin'


It's time for us to run. >.>


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 14, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> It's time for us to run. >.>


Do you know that song?


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> Do you know that song?


Nope xwx


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 14, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> Nope xwx


Sarcasm by Get Scared


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> Sarcasm by Get Scared


I am going to listen to that now, thanks.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 14, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> I am going to listen to that now, thanks.


Carful, you'll cut yourself on the edge if you aren't


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> Carful, you'll cut yourself on the edge if you aren't


I am the edge, so I'll be fine.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> View attachment 64019


That's a very angry emu.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 14, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> View attachment 64019


----------



## dragonight1993 (Jun 14, 2019)

I like pecan pie!


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

I like pecans too


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Jun 15, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Hunting gamers? :V


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 15, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Send this picture to gamers to assert dominance and show that we are truly superior


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 15, 2019)

My mind when I discover one of my videos has gone viral (hypothetically):


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2019)

This is the first time Ive posted in this forum in 3 years. Damn.


----------



## Jestwinged (Jun 16, 2019)

What is love?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 16, 2019)

Jestwinged said:


> What is love?


Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more...


----------



## Tyno (Jun 16, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more...


*duck noises*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 16, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *duck noises*


What do grapes have to do with anything?


----------



## Tyno (Jun 16, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> What do grapes have to do with anything?


*waddles away*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *waddles away*



'til the very next day.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 'til the very next day.


waddle waddle...


----------



## Tyno (Jun 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 'til the very next day.


Got any grapes?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 17, 2019)

Can we just stop for a moment to appreciate how awesome this is? Because I'm totally geeking out here.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 17, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Can we just stop for a moment to appreciate how awesome this is? Because I'm totally geeking out here.


Woah, I need that


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 17, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Can we just stop for a moment to appreciate how awesome this is? Because I'm totally geeking out here.





https://imgur.com/88W11lK






EDIT: wow I suck at formatting


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 18, 2019)

Haven’t posted to open chat in awhile so heres a picture of a hedgehog



Hope you have a good day ahead


----------



## Tyno (Jun 18, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Haven’t posted to open chat in awhile so heres a picture of a hedgehog
> View attachment 64175
> Hope you have a good day ahead


Paddled so fast that it didn't even know it was on land when it got there... Sonic of the water...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2019)

Such a bad day today. :\ I was in 3 hours' worth of meetings. 

I spoke like...twice in the whole thing.


----------



## Tyno (Jun 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Such a bad day today. :\ I was in 3 hours' worth of meetings.
> 
> I spoke like...twice in the whole thing.


So a waste of time?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2019)

Tyno said:


> So a waste of time?



Pretty much. The laboratory I want to work at, so that I can finally finish a piece of work that has been outstanding for a long time, isn't ready for me yet. So I'm pretty much just doing nothing and waiting,


----------



## Tyno (Jun 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Pretty much. The laboratory I want to work at, so that I can finally finish a piece of work that has been outstanding for a long time, isn't ready for me yet. So I'm pretty much just doing nothing and waiting,


A lab? What are you wanting to do i'm really intrigued.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2019)

Tyno said:


> A lab? What are you wanting to do i'm really intrigued.



I have a couple of hundred of frozen plankton samples, that I took from the Barents Sea (North of Norway). 
I want to take them to a laboratory, which has a machine that can extract the pigments in the plankton, because the types of pigment will tell me what types of plankton they are. 
I already have a good idea of what they are, but this would be a useful double-check. 

Unfortunately the machine broke down before I could use it, and it has been in the process of being fixed since last year! D: 
It got fixed last week...but then it broke again! O_e


----------



## Tyno (Jun 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I have a couple of hundred of frozen plankton samples, that I took from the Barents Sea (North of Norway).
> I want to take them to a laboratory, which has a machine that can extract the pigments in the plankton, because the types of pigment will tell me what types of plankton they are.
> I already have a good idea of what they are, but this would be a useful double-check.
> 
> ...


Maybe the owner of the chum bucket, Plankton, is sabotaging your efforts. :V

But why do you need to know what they are? Are you checking if they are good or bad for the location or not?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Maybe the owner of the chum bucket, Plankton, is sabotaging your efforts. :V
> 
> But why do you need to know what they are? Are you checking if they are good or bad for the location or not?



I want to figure out the secret formula for crabby patties. 



Spoiler



My real aim is the creation of algorithms to detect and classify plankton blooms in the European Arctic, because this would help scientists better understand how that ecosystem is adjusting in response to global warming.


----------



## Tyno (Jun 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I want to figure out the secret formula for crabby patties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE WORKING WITH THE PLANKTON FAMILY?!?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 19, 2019)

why are they even called eggplants? They have no relation to eggs whatsoever. One is planted underground, one comes out of a chicken. One is purple, long, and is a great innuendo emoji. One is not.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 19, 2019)

Admit it, you loved it too.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 19, 2019)

@Mr. Fox. Hope your doing/feeling better

*leaves you a mocha latte with doubleshot of espresso*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 19, 2019)

Tyno said:


> YOU ARE WORKING WITH THE PLANKTON FAMILY?!?



A whole_ bucket_ of the chums.


----------



## Tyno (Jun 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A whole_ bucket_ of the chums.


DISGUSTANG


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A whole_ bucket_ of the chums.


The Krabby Patty secret formula isss... Plankton!?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2019)

Yesterday I took a 'nap' at 7pm. I woke up at 8am and had to get ready for work. :\


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not meant to take alcohol with my medication but my mom turned up at my place with a crate of Bailey's Irish Creme and hyperhidrosis happened.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 20, 2019)

I got a flourless cake today, thinking that it was something that I havnt had before. It turns out that its the kind of cake thats hard to cut and overly filling.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jun 20, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> I'm not meant to take alcohol with my medication but my mom turned up at my place with a crate of Bailey's Irish Creme and hyperhidrosis happened.


I can't drink alcohol with my medication, either.  Of course I started taking it a few months after I turned twenty-one... Most of the alcoholic beverages I tried during those months were nasty, but holy cow do I love pina coladas.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 20, 2019)

Im not suppose to have any alcohol nor caffeine but im stubborn


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 20, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Im not suppose to have any alcohol nor caffeine but im stubborn


I can't have alcohol either,  because I am not 21 yet xwx


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 20, 2019)

When u can I whole heartedly recommend moderation


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 20, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> When u can I whole heartedly recommend moderation


Yup, I have seen drunks firsthand, they have almost killed my mom and sister on the road. I'd rather use moderation than drink like that


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 20, 2019)

I agree.  If any one does. They should stay home


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes, because going out and driving is not only putting yourself at risk, but others around you as well.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 21, 2019)

well i live just down the road from the club i frequent so there's no drink driving risk but for other reasons i'm often the designated driver so to speak.

but when i get the chance and it's okay by all there's no stopping me.

also Josh is a narc and despite spending the whole night telling people about the dangers of alcohol they have this religious kick that makes them be oh so helpful to inflate his ego so actually he comes in handy when everyone's drunk and needs a childminder so to speak.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2019)

15,000 posts


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 15,000 posts


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 15,000 posts


Congrats!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2019)

I want to ruin my twitter account by posting lewd art.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I want to ruin my twitter account by posting lewd art.


Now that might get ya banned. Emphasis on might because Twitter moderation is _spectacular._


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Now that might get ya banned. Emphasis on might because Twitter moderation is _spectacular._



lol. as long as it doesn't get shared to any celebrities you should be fine.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Now that might get ya banned. Emphasis on might because Twitter moderation is _spectacular._



Twitter is fine with lewd content though?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Twitter is fine with lewd content though?


Yes and no. It depends on the quality of moderation and if it gets troll flagged.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 22, 2019)

NEW COMPUTER!


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 22, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> NEW COMPUTER!


Sweet!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 64465


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh *my* God, I just had a trouble-shooting problem with Chrome and it took me like a whole hour to solve. 

@Marcl knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 23, 2019)

Was looking through the newspaper and they had an article about local furries the other day.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 23, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Was looking through the newspaper and they had an article about local furries the other day.


What did it say?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142884609321066498


LordChestnut said:


> Was looking through the newspaper and they had an article about local furries the other day.



You're famous. :3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 23, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> What did it say?



It was a few interviews about people's experiences in the fandom, art & expression and a little about suiting. It was mostly a positive piece. But of course, even after 16 years, that CSI episode recieved its obligatory mention.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> It was a few interviews about people's experiences in the fandom, art & expression and a little about suiting. It was mostly a positive piece. But of course, even after 16 years, that* CSI episode *recieved its obligatory mention.



Yeah, Slowpoke.png


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 23, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> It was a few interviews about people's experiences in the fandom, art & expression and a little about suiting. It was mostly a positive piece. But of course, even after 16 years, that CSI episode recieved its obligatory mention.


At least it was mostly positive


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142884609321066498


What in the fuck is this?


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 23, 2019)

Don’t you just love it when you get a car for Simeon but once you deliver it he decides “nah fam” and you’re left with some shitty car and the entire military force on your ass?

*I fucking love it.*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> What in the fuck is this?



A man who's compensating for something, I think.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 23, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Don’t you just love it when you get a car for Simeon but once you deliver it he decides “nah fam” and you’re left with some shitty car and the entire military force on your ass?
> 
> *I fucking love it.*


Crevan are chu okay


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 23, 2019)

I almost spat Tea watching the new season of Aggretsuko XD 




Probably a Polar Bear, but holy shit that's uncanny.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I almost spat Tea watching the new season of Aggretsuko XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with the way the Japanese appropriate things from the internet in their TV shows it's actually quite likely that you're the source.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 24, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> with the way the Japanese appropriate things from the internet in their TV shows it's actually quite likely that you're the source.


I highly doubt that for a number of reasons, though there are a fair number of similarities exacerbated by the simplistic art style. Enough that it was uncanny to see. To be fair, the image Retsuko's mom is airbrushed by said mother. 

What he actually looks like;


 

Retsuko's mom is a nightmare...


Also, what? I hadn't heard of Japanese animation taking things from the internet. Any sauce for further research? I'm curious now.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 24, 2019)

Fuck me it’s humid today. Why must it be the one day I actually have to go out and buy some bits for my volunteer work on the railway this Wednesday? At least I can reward myself with some mediocre fast food on the way home.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jun 24, 2019)

Discord is down

Better boot up my AIM


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 24, 2019)

Anyone else excited for Doom Eternal?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 24, 2019)

I still have to beat Doom. Think Ill work on that today.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Fuck me it’s humid today. Why must it be the one day I actually have to go out and buy some bits for my volunteer work on the railway this Wednesday? At least I can reward myself with some mediocre fast food on the way home.



it's hot and damp and sticky here.
we were promised more rain than we could possibly imagine but where the hell is it?
they were right about the temperature going up though.
gonna be 30 celcius all week apparently.
for those that don't believe in global warming, this is in Scotland.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 24, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> it's hot and damp and sticky here.
> we were promised more rain than we could possibly imagine but where the hell is it?
> they were right about the temperature going up though.
> gonna be 30 celcius all week apparently.
> for those that don't believe in global warming, this is in Scotland.


Please direct all global warming related complaints to the Politics and News section, and complaints about humidity to the "Laughs in American Midwesterner" department.


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 24, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> Crevan are chu okay


no T^T


----------



## Hello! It's me. :3 (Jun 24, 2019)

2 more days. Then I can get on a plane away from here. 2 more days of finals and I'm already exhausted.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm dying my hair again! This time purple rain from Arctic Fox! I chose Arctic fox because they do not test on animals


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

so sleep deprived i'm starting to halucinate and it's freaking me out.

i can hear children talking around me and shadows in the corner of my eye that disappear when it try to look at them.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 24, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> so sleep deprived i'm starting to halucinate and it's freaking me out.
> 
> i can hear children talking around me and shadows in the corner of my eye that disappear when it try to look at them.


Crikey, that's not good. Get yoself to bed!


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 24, 2019)

Yo does anybody know if it’s possible to restore MCPE worlds from like five years ago that you didn’t actually back up? Asking for a friend.


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 24, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> so sleep deprived i'm starting to halucinate and it's freaking me out.
> 
> i can hear children talking around me and shadows in the corner of my eye that disappear when it try to look at them.


If you chug some cough syrup you’ll be able to hold a conversation with them


----------



## Hello! It's me. :3 (Jun 24, 2019)

I just saw a coyote!


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello! It's me. :3 said:


> I just saw a coyote!


There are only two things to do in that situation.
1. Keep a safe distance
Or
2. Risk it all and pet the pupper


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 25, 2019)

My superpower is the ability to paralyze people. *slowly holds up hammer*


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 25, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> My superpower is the ability to paralyze people. *slowly holds up hammer*



you been reading my blog lol XD


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jun 25, 2019)

*rolls around*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 25, 2019)

My friend convinced me to do shadowrun for my Fursona solo RP, and I have like 4 pages of stats and gear...


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 25, 2019)

too hot to sleep.

been too hot all week.

it's 3AM.

i hear voices.

i'm seeing visions.

every time i blink the world goes in fast forward for a split second.


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 26, 2019)

Who would win, Lesser Dog’s neck or Brendon Urie’s forehead?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 26, 2019)

Volunteering at a local heritage railway today, Permanent Way team. Probably going to destroy my spine


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 26, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> too hot to sleep.
> 
> been too hot all week.
> 
> ...


I am here to inform you that I will no longer need my straight jacket, it is yours.


----------



## Synthie (Jun 26, 2019)

'ey frens! synthu are here!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 26, 2019)

Turns out I didn’t destroy my spine doing volunteering. Although I am covered in grease.


----------



## DraconicDisasterr (Jun 26, 2019)

Random question... How long does it take for mods to approve a post? Yesterday it took ~8 hours, only to be deleted because I didn't put the price in the title (which was my bad) was really disappointing


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 26, 2019)

Yo, if you’re like me and panic at little pains, I have some valuable information for you. If you feel a sharp pain on your chest when you breath in, don’t freak out. It’s called _precordial catch syndrome_ and it affects people usually from ages six to mid twenties. It is completely harmless and usually only lasts up to three minutes. Just take shallow breaths to avoid the pain, as deep breaths can actually make it worse/last longer. The only side affects I know of are light headedness and that’s just because of the shallow breathing.

I’m only saying this because I freak the fuck out when it happens to me


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 26, 2019)

I update my profile more than I actually post


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jun 26, 2019)

ahhhh my neck hurts cuz I slept on it wrong but it keeps getting worse ... difficult to focus on my job bc my neck is so stiiffff hrrnng


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jun 26, 2019)

also same about updating profile more than posting


----------



## Synthie (Jun 26, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Yo, if you’re like me and panic at little pains, I have some valuable information for you. If you feel a sharp pain on your chest when you breath in, don’t freak out. It’s called _precordial catch syndrome_ and it affects people usually from ages six to mid twenties. It is completely harmless and usually only lasts up to three minutes. Just take shallow breaths to avoid the pain, as deep breaths can actually make it worse/last longer. The only side affects I know of are light headedness and that’s just because of the shallow breathing.
> 
> I’m only saying this because I freak the fuck out when it happens to me


ive had that happen to me loads of times, now I don't have to worry about what it is! thanks for the info man!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2019)

I asked the IT services at work to help fix a small problem with some digital forms I had.
I think the fix may have not worked; I can't even login to my account anymore. :\

If I _wasn't_ a British citizen, the forms I'm filling out would be a necessary part of my visa requirements.


----------



## Simo (Jun 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I asked the IT services at work to help fix a small problem with some digital forms I had.
> The result of their attempt at fixing it is that I can't even login to my account anymore. :\
> 
> If I _wasn't_ a British citizen, the forms I'm filling out would be a necessary part of my visa requirements.



A blessing in disguise, I say. Since you can't work, you can just pretend to, while wasting time here, and such. : )


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2019)

Simo said:


> A blessing in disguise, I say. Since you can't work, you can just pretend to, while wasting time here, and such. : )



I can still work. I just can't fill out the forms for phd progression. I handed in physical copies.


----------



## Simo (Jun 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I can still work. I just can't fill out the forms for phd progression. I handed in physical copies.
> 
> It's very frustrating that people in IT services are so often unable to help or even make existing problems worse. :\



Pssssssh. Minor details. You need to read my new book: "How to look busy without doing anything: A guide to office and government work" 

Though you are a fancy scientist, and one of those rarities who probably has a job they like!

I'll admit IT can be frustrating...here at the library, the worst this is when major systems go down.....ug......


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 27, 2019)

I have vacuumed some of the printers at work. Hopefully the label quality improves.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2019)

There's a metric shit-tonne of bees outside at the moment.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 27, 2019)

Tha


Fallowfox said:


> There's a metric shit-tonne of bees outside at the moment.


That's probably a good thing. Unless of course you're Nicolas Cage.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> There's a metric shit-tonne of bees outside at the moment.


I like bees. They cute! :3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 27, 2019)

Got another storm coming.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 28, 2019)

There's something quite magical about jumping into your onesie, putting on your feet-paws and enjoying a hot coffee (with cream) and a big chocolate chip cookie after work. It's almost like all of your problems melt away.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 28, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I like bees. They cute! :3


You have never stepped into a yellow jacket nest I assume


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 28, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> You have never stepped into a yellow jacket nest I assume



I guess I'm pretty fortunate that I've never been stung by a bee or wasp


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 28, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> You have never stepped into a yellow jacket nest I assume


No idea what those are. I'm talking regular old bumble bees. The kind that don't bother you unless you REALLY piss them off!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 28, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> No idea what those are. I'm talking regular old bumble bees. The kind that don't bother you unless you REALLY piss them off!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2019)

26C today.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 26C today.


Oof!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Oof!



In france they have 44C though. x3


----------



## Marcl (Jun 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> In france they have 44C though. x3


Yeah, the summer seems to be merciless this year. I'm glad yesterday the temperature dropped do normal ones. Especially during the nights. Let me tell you all - 25C isn't a temperature for sleeping.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Yeah, the summer seems to be merciless this year. I'm glad yesterday the temperature dropped do normal ones. Especially during the nights. Let me tell you all - 25C isn't a temperature for sleeping.



That sounds very unpleasant. 

France is on the news for reaching their hottest-ever temperature of 45.9C now, which is within the recommended serving temperature for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Marcl (Jun 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> That sounds very unpleasant.
> 
> France is on the news for reaching their hottest-ever temperature of 45.9C now, which is within the recommended serving temperature for a cup of coffee.


Well, at least they can be sure if they leave a cup of coffee, it'll stay at a perfect temperature.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Well, at least they can be sure if they leave a cup of coffee, it'll stay at a perfect temperature.



I found this cool map:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

It is 28C here, and expected to rise to 32C.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 29, 2019)

It's supposed to be about 32C here today, which is normal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It's supposed to be about 32C here today, which is normal.



It's quite unusual here; historically the average year has only 2 days which go over 32C, and they usually occur in late summer.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 29, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It's supposed to be about 32C here today, which is normal.



Same but with a code orange air quality today


----------



## Keefur (Jun 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It's quite unusual here; historically the average year has only 2 days which go over 32C, and they usually occur in late summer.



It's actually been cooler than normal here lately.  It's been about 28C instead of 32C lately and we've been having a lot of rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It's actually been cooler than normal here lately.  It's been about 28C instead of 32C lately and we've been having a lot of rain and thunderstorms.



The average high one would expect in June here is 20C, so we're approaching 12C above average, while it seems you're 4c below average.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 29, 2019)

All I know is that it's bloody warm!
 -_-


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 29, 2019)

All I know is that it's bloody freezing!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

All I know is that I spent my life thinking I was a man, who dreamt he was a butterfly, when I was really a butterfly who dreamed he was a man.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 29, 2019)

Anyone here good with health stuff? I have an ailment going on and I wish to get some personal advice on it..I googled as much as I can and came up with a conclusion..but personal advice can help too.


----------



## Marcl (Jun 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I found this cool map:



I think use of world _cool_ isn't fully proper. Neat, interesting, attention-gripping, graphic, informative, giving perspective... 'Cool' is ironic here XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Anyone here good with health stuff? I have an ailment going on and I wish to get some personal advice on it..I googled as much as I can and came up with a conclusion..but personal advice can help too.



Unless it's something very well known or minor, perhaps you should talk to a doctor in real life. 
Even if we think we know the answer on here, we might be wrong and give you misleading or unhelpful advice.


----------



## Simo (Jun 29, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> You have never stepped into a yellow jacket nest I assume



Fun fact: Skunks eat bees and wasps. Yum, yum, yum! We even dig up yellow-jacket's nest, and eat those, especially the larvae. Being related to species like the Honey Badger helps us 

Though, we are much sweeter.

Also, it's been surreally hot, here...


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 29, 2019)

Been a weird day.  Found out how close I escaped death.  It was by a few feet and ironically not the first time I have denied the reaper.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Been a weird day.  Found out how close I escaped death.  It was by a few feet and ironically not the first time I have denied the reaper.



What happened?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh golly, oh boy, oh gosh.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 64930
> 
> Oh golly, oh boy, oh gosh.


Nice!


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy last day of June~ I am exceptionally gay


----------



## Simo (Jul 1, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Been a weird day.  Found out how close I escaped death.  It was by a few feet and ironically not the first time I have denied the reaper.



Geez, glad ya did. Maybe like cats, raccoons also have 9 lives...or something along those lines! Glad you're still among us. Have also had a few close calls, once while driving, a few others: makes you realize what a thin line it is, between here, and whatever comes after...

Busy few days of projects and stuff, then, 4 days off for the 4th of July Holiday...though, I'm gonna be stuck in the city, and it's gonna be hot, hot and hotter...to anyone who thinks that Baltimore and DC are not that far south, and don't get that hot: be warned! These cities are indescribably, hot, hazy, and muggy, at least 2-3 months out of the year.

*dreams of the day I might find a way back up home, to Michigan*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 1, 2019)

This comic is my spirit animal.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 1, 2019)

So, uh, I watched Wolfcop and, like, uh, it's something alright. On part two!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 1, 2019)

Six-titty catgirl. Now I've seen everything.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Six-titty catgirl. Now I've seen everything.


you haven't trust me...
*starts sending cursed minecraft images*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 1, 2019)

Is it on Netflix or prime video?


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jul 1, 2019)

Tyno said:


> you haven't trust me...
> *starts sending cursed minecraft images*


oh no, not the minecraft steve and creeper romance XwX


----------



## Simo (Jul 1, 2019)

Very pretty, and old

https://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions/ecatalogue/2019/treasures-l19303/lot.2.html






Its never too late, to get me a holiday gift : )


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 1, 2019)

Simo said:


> Very pretty, and old
> 
> https://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions/ecatalogue/2019/treasures-l19303/lot.2.html
> 
> Its never too late, to get me a holiday gift : )



Very neat, and looks very delicate.

Hmmm, I could buy you that... *counts pocket change*


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jul 2, 2019)

*huff* I'm so sleepy I can barely keep my eyes open but I have to stay at work...
Also I think one of my coworkers must have sprayed perfume because I have splitting headache


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2019)

AcoriStormy said:


> *huff* I'm so sleepy I can barely keep my eyes open but I have to stay at work...
> Also I think one of my coworkers must have sprayed perfume because I have splitting headache



Ooooof, I hate when perfume is like that! Also, another scent that gives me a headache: Axe Body Spray/wash/products. What a horrid thing. 

I guess it's just natural a skunk would think so!


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jul 2, 2019)

At this point I think it's safe to say I've proven I can literally do my job in my sleep... I might need to change to something a bit more challenging, maybe also with less of an emphasis on getting yelled at by customers


----------



## IncubusZenith (Jul 2, 2019)

i got laid off last week and i havent had this much free time in 2 years
i wanna art but idk what to draw


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2019)

Ten O'clock, sun setting and getting dark.



IncubusZenith said:


> i got laid off last week and i havent had this much free time in 2 years
> i wanna art but idk what to draw



Good luck with your next thing!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm going to take a break from political posts if I can help it. I some ish came in and stole half my spoons.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 3, 2019)

So Facebook and Twitter are experiencing technical difficulties and I'm going into meme withdrawal on 1 hour of sleep.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> So Facebook and Twitter are experiencing technical difficulties and I'm going into meme withdrawal on 1 hour of sleep.



The amount of political memes due to the 4th of July has broke it.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 3, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> The amount of political memes due to the 4th of July has broke it.


Most of the memes I've seen have been unrelated to politics or typical political memes. 4th related memes have been light this year. Up until a few hours ago when everything died.


----------



## VileTypos (Jul 3, 2019)

Character prompt:


----------



## Tyno (Jul 3, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> Character prompt:


Radical duuuude.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 4, 2019)

A kind message to all the haters and the critics...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 4, 2019)

Coyotes are awesome, btw.....


----------



## Catdog (Jul 4, 2019)

Flops. Good morning. There's donuts.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 4, 2019)

Catdog said:


> Flops. Good morning. There's donuts.


OwO
Yes! Doughnuts are the best!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2019)

Is a pretzel a dough-knot?


----------



## Catdog (Jul 4, 2019)

We just got typical glazed donut but I'm kinda wanting a pretzel crust pizza from little caesars later for dinner hhggg


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is a pretzel a dough-knot?


Now I want some brown sugar cinnamon soft pretzels....curse you!!!


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2019)

This reminds me: We missed National Donut Day!  (June 7th) Across the border up in Pennsylvania, this seems to be a big thing, with free donuts, and such...then again, PA is famous for making all kinds of chips, pretzels, candies and snacks...without PA, the shelves of 7-11 might be bare


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2019)

Simo said:


> This reminds me: We missed National Donut Day!  (June 7th) Across the border up in Pennsylvania, this seems to be a big thing, with free donuts, and such...then again, PA is famous for making all kinds of chips, pretzels, candies and snacks...without PA, the shelves of 7-11 might be bare


I used to live in PA and I can confirm that! There were all kinds local treats and snackfood businesses in my home town Lititz, which is southeasterly and not to far from the Maryland border. Check out the Wilbur chocolate factory and the adjacent park if you travel there. They don't make the chocolates there anymore, but there's a store and a museum. The whole street used to smell like chocolate every afternoon when they were still running.


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> I used to live in PA and I can confirm that! There were all kinds local treats and snackfood businesses in my home town Lititz, which is southeasterly and not to far from the Maryland border. Check out the Wilbur chocolate factory and the adjacent park if you travel there. They don't make the chocolates there anymore, but there's a store and a museum. The whole street used to smell like chocolate every afternoon when they were still running.



Yep, it's a major candy/chip producing/snack food mecca! Hanover, and that area...someday I wanna go see the Utz factory


----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yep, it's a major candy/chip producing/snack food mecca! Hanover, and that area...someday I wanna go see the Utz factory


I used to live in walking distance from that factory!! They sell reject chips in bulk, be sure to pick some up if you go.


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2019)

Catdog said:


> I used to live in walking distance from that factory!! They sell reject chips in bulk, be sure to pick some up if you go.



That's funny...it also reminds me, one of my friends was the "Utz Girl", for Halloween


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2019)

Mistake on wikipedia. 

The 'Sentralbanken' is a bank in the centre of the European Arctic Seas, but wikipedia provides a hyperlink to a financial article.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 6, 2019)

I found a new 'sona for @Ravofox !!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 6, 2019)

What a crock!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2019)

Furries just appeared on the news at London Pride.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Furries just appeared on the news at London Pride.


Positive or negative coverage you think? Always weirds me out to see FWA pop up in local news lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2019)

Catdog said:


> Positive or negative coverage you think? Always weirds me out to see FWA pop up in local news lol.



Positive of course.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 7, 2019)

Streamer gets a tatoo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Positive of course.


Link?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Link?



It was on TV.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2019)

I feel so horribly ill this morning. :{


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It was on TV.


Ok but do you know the name of the show?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ok but do you know the name of the show?



BBC news. It wasn't an article Mr.Fox- they just cut to live footage of london pride and it was a bunch of fursuiters going past the camera.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> BBC news. It wasn't an article Mr.Fox- they just cut to live footage of london pride and it was a bunch of fursuiters going past the camera.



Ooh, I wonder if @BackPaw was visible?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 7, 2019)

Oh jesus fucking christ I made a mistake by volunteering on a steam railway during the summer.

But yeah, I got a cab ride in a GWR Large Prairie Tank for my PTS course, which was really cool.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 7, 2019)

I think my neighbour who I don't get on with just spotted me trying on the fursuit head I'm working on too close to the window.  Oh dear...


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 7, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I think my neighbour who I don't get on with just spotted me trying on the fursuit head I'm working on too close to the window.  Oh dear...



That'll be an interesting conversation.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 7, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I think my neighbour who I don't get on with just spotted me trying on the fursuit head I'm working on too close to the window.  Oh dear...



Given my neighbors and where I live, that wouldn’t phase me one bit.  Just another ‘normal’ day


----------



## Zugai (Jul 7, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I think my neighbour who I don't get on with just spotted me trying on the fursuit head I'm working on too close to the window.  Oh dear...



Just go round and give him a hug. hugs solve everything :3


----------



## Sugarbomb (Jul 7, 2019)

Zugai said:


> Just go round and give him a hug. hugs solve everything :3


If that doesn't work, might I recommend a rousing round of Lout-whacking?

If your neighbor doesn't along with you, there's obviously something very wrong with your neighbor.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 7, 2019)

Zugai said:


> Just go round and give him a hug. hugs solve everything :3



I might not try that, he's one of those classic older Scottish guys with a permanent low level rage bubbling under.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ammo to use on normies in defense of furrism.

www.pghcitypaper.com: The origin of how Pittsburgh and furries fell in love with each other


----------



## Sugarbomb (Jul 7, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ammo to use on normies in defense of furrism.
> 
> www.pghcitypaper.com: The origin of how Pittsburgh and furries fell in love with each other


Everyone's got a fetish.  Judge someone for what they do, not for what turns them on.


----------



## BackPaw (Jul 8, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Ooh, I wonder if @BackPaw was visible?


OwO?  This was me BTW, in case any0ne did see.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2019)

BackPaw said:


> OwO?  This was me BTW, in case any0ne did see.



Yes you may have been on television.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2019)

My workplace has put up A3 posters with a smiley face on them telling us that we're all special and should feel happy. 

Yuck.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My workplace has put up A3 posters with a smiley face on them telling us that we're all special and should feel happy.
> 
> Yuck.



doodle some ears and/or whiskers on it!


----------



## Simo (Jul 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My workplace has put up A3 posters with a smiley face on them telling us that we're all special and should feel happy.
> 
> Yuck.



Well you gotta admit...you are special!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2019)

Simo said:


> Well you gotta admit...you are special!


----------



## Simo (Jul 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 65302



Aw now! In the best possible way.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 8, 2019)

I nabbed a 100+% Damage/Crit Lanka Riven of Warframe for 300p. Combined with Hammershot and Vital Sense and this thing just nukes stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2019)

Is this a typo or a real law?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 65316
> 
> Is this a typo or a real law?


www.law.cornell.edu: 18 U.S. Code § 1365 - Tampering with consumer products

It exist for good reason, but that is the maximum sentence.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 8, 2019)

Cop Craft is the new AOTS




Its a buddy cop show about a  human cop and a bossy elven loli swordswoman fighting crime and I love it


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is this a typo or a real law?


US laws overinflate every criminal offense to absurd amounts of time in prison, and does so very inconsistently with regards to crime severity.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 8, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> US laws overinflate every criminal offense to absurd amounts of time in prison, and does so very inconsistently with regards to crime severity.


Its not that US law inflates time, though some charges are prone to inflated sentencing. Rather, US law gives judges a lot of headspace when sentencing. So for simple tampering of consumer goods like this the sentence could be as little as a month. But in a more severe case such as putting potentially dangerous chemicals into a consumer product during manufacture to tamper with it you could see that 20 year sentence.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 9, 2019)

I love shoving random music I like into peoples faces so heres some tunes ♪ ♪ ♫




-




-


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 65403


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2019)

o-O


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2019)

Hmmm...I'm in that state where you've ordered a pizza for delivery and it's been about 65 mins whereas they said 45 and one starts to wonder if  you should call back eventually....hmmm.....don't wanna seem pesky guess I will wait but am hungry and outta groceries!


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 9, 2019)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...I'm in that state where you've ordered a pizza for delivery and it's been about 65 mins whereas they said 45 and one starts to wonder if  you should call back eventually....hmmm.....don't wanna seem pesky guess I will wait but am hungry and outta groceries!



Oh no! Hope you get that pizza!


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Oh no! Hope you get that pizza!



Arrived just as I was gonna call back. Probably just a busy night...too hot to wanna be cooking a lot at home unless you have really good AC. : )


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 10, 2019)

Slight news update, the icecream licker has spawned a small internet "challenge".

Because attention seeking behavior is magic!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Slight news update, the icecream licker has spawned a small internet "challenge".
> 
> Because attention seeking behavior is magic!



Now I support the 20 year prison sentences. :]


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 10, 2019)

How I started 2019




How I'm ending 2019


----------



## Simo (Jul 10, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Slight news update, the icecream licker has spawned a small internet "challenge".
> 
> Because attention seeking behavior is magic!



So what else are people licking? 

Curious world, this. Well, I suppose it could always be worse. Few things seem to surprise me in the era of Twitter and the compulsive broadcasting of what we do, have, and have done. Maybe companies whose products are licked the most often will see it as an endorsement of their wares, and hire the lickers for an ad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

Another interesting number


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> So what else are people licking?
> 
> Curious world, this. Well, I suppose it could always be worse. Few things seem to surprise me in the era of Twitter and the compulsive broadcasting of what we do, have, and have done. Maybe companies whose products are licked the most often will see it as an endorsement of their wares, and hire the lickers for an ad.


People are being nasty and licking icecream in random stores. It's still a small trend, but one that makes me question faith in humanity as intelligent life.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 10, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> People are being nasty and licking icecream in random stores. It's still a small trend, but one that makes me question faith in humanity as intelligent life.



Pretty messed up.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 10, 2019)

The fact NPR doesn't link properly annoys me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2019)

Not much sea ice this summer.


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 65580
> 
> Not much sea ice this summer.



Maybe the ice cream lickers are up there licking it away!

~

But on a more serious note it is worrisome...tidal surges are rising here and the Chesapeake is losing coastline/small islands at a growing pace


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 12, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Cop Craft is the new AOTS
> View attachment 65353
> 
> Its a buddy cop show about a  human cop and a bossy elven loli swordswoman fighting crime and I love it



That pic is the exact attitude I have about life despite not having a d*ck 


So, I'm on a hunch and feel like a furry friend of mine has a crush on me..

..we text..he left me on read..But No - when my other friend posts some art of my fursona, he comments on it all lovey-dovey like..But not even on my profile page, on the friends profile page!

...so, ya wanna gawk at my pic, but can't say hi, ehhhh...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Jul 13, 2019)

This should probably go in venting or something but whatever. It's not that bad.
I'm rather tired and feeling somewhat depressed. But it's for reasons which I don't feel are all that serious, so I don't feel like I can confide in anyone. I'm afraid of being seen as a wimp or a drama queen, and of wasting people's time on trivial issues.
But I'm not feeling great at all, and I don't know what to do. You guys are all so nice; do you have any suggestions. Should I keep it all inside, or is there a person I should speak to?

Oh, and my two best friends are excluded from the people I can talk to.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 13, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> This should probably go in venting or something but whatever. It's not that bad.
> I'm rather tired and feeling somewhat depressed. But it's for reasons which I don't feel are all that serious, so I don't feel like I can confide in anyone. I'm afraid of being seen as a wimp or a drama queen, and of wasting people's time on trivial issues.
> But I'm not feeling great at all, and I don't know what to do. You guys are all so nice; do you have any suggestions. Should I keep it all inside, or is there a person I should speak to?
> 
> Oh, and my two best friends are excluded from the people I can talk to.


It's very dependant on the subject as to who you talk about whatever it is to.
Feel free to drop a PM if you like.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)

Symmetric


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 13, 2019)

Palindromic!

I couldn't cope with all those favourite/submission numbers etc... that you get, Fallow - I have to nuke mine once I've viewed them!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Palindromic!
> 
> I couldn't cope with all those favourite/submission numbers etc... that you get, Fallow - I have to nuke mine once I've viewed them!



I like waiting to see interesting numbers, but it takes a long time. 





The BBC has an interactive map to see where you can afford to live in the UK. It's making me sad. (this is based on me spending half of my earnings on rent).


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 13, 2019)

Got a link to that, could be interesting?
My mortgage is around £530 with the mandatory insurances taking it to £600. That's a 3 bed semi-detached!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Got a link to that, could be interesting?
> My mortgage is around £530 with the mandatory insurances taking it to £600. That's a 3 bed semi-detached!



www.bbc.co.uk: How landlords can refuse to rent homes to families


----------



## Tyno (Jul 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: How landlords can refuse to rent homes to families


excuse me what?!!


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jul 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: How landlords can refuse to rent homes to families


Wow, that's rough


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 13, 2019)

Tyno said:


> excuse me what?!!





Delta_Zero said:


> Wow, that's rough


It makes sense to me. The property belongs to the landlord, so if they don't want kids living there, that's their choice.

Also, I put the price I paid for my house and my deposit into the map, and there's about 4 counties south of Birmingham that it says I could afford to buy in! Big red block over the Pennines too.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jul 13, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It makes sense to me. The property belongs to the landlord, so if they don't want kids living there, that's their choice.
> 
> Also, I put the price I paid for my house and my deposit into the map, and there's about 4 counties south of Birmingham that it says I could afford to buy in! Big red block over the Pennines too.


Yeah, it does make sense. Some places just aren't safe for children.

And that's cool!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)

I think it makes sense provided there's a justified reason for it, like the rental apartment being student accommodation, or it being too small. 

I was mostly interested in the article because basically it tells me I cannot afford to live in the south of England.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it makes sense provided there's a justified reason for it, like the rental apartment being student accommodation, or it being too small.
> 
> I was mostly interested in the article because basically it tells me I cannot afford to live in the south of England.


Last year I earned more than the UK average full-time wage, and I couldn't afford to live in the south. I'd have needed at least double the deposit for a house similar to mine.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2019)

I saw a family of deer in my yard this morning


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Last year I earned more than the UK average full-time wage, and I couldn't afford to live in the south. I'd have needed at least double the deposit for a house similar to mine.



I live in a single room. :]


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I live in a single room. :]


I pretty much did at my Mum's house until late last year. Now I have almost too much space! ^.^


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)

We people of the south better face reality I guess. We must invade the north.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We people of the south better face reality I guess. We must invade the north.


It's grim up north, and it's shut on Sundays...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It's grim up north, and it's shut on Sundays...



*forwards to southern military intelligence*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 13, 2019)

_Chuff chuff intensifies
_
Got myself another cab ride on the Prairie Tank, the footplate crew being nice enough to give me a lift back to Taw Valley. While I was there, I spoke to them about signing-on as footplate crew, and they said I could. I've emailed them my details and they should be arranging a medical and a bit of off-train training.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jul 13, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> _Chuff chuff intensifies
> _
> Got myself another cab ride on the Prairie Tank, the footplate crew being nice enough to give me a lift back to Taw Valley. While I was there, I spoke to them about signing-on as footplate crew, and they said I could. I've emailed them my details and they should be arranging a medical and a bit of off-train training.


That's awesome


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm back from camp!


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jul 13, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> I'm back from camp!


Nice! How did it go?


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 13, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> I'm back from camp!


Ah, welcome back!


----------



## Kiaara (Jul 13, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> Nice! How did it go?


Ah... DMS? Haha... Alot happened.


Manchesterite said:


> Ah, welcome back!


Thanks mate


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 14, 2019)

opossums are the most adorable
-my window is open and snacks are out to tempt opossums into my room-

.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 14, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> opossums are the most adorable
> -my window is open and snacks are out to tempt opossums into my room-
> 
> .


I don't think you really want opossums in your room, do you?


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 14, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I don't think you really want opossums in your room, do you?



.... maybe...


----------



## Keefur (Jul 14, 2019)

They're kind of nasty in person.  I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jul 14, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> Ah... DMS? Haha... Alot happened.
> 
> Thanks mate


Sure


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

I wonder how people manage to believe the Earth is flat nowadays. I thought the notion was disproven time and time again, although it's astonishing there's much attention showered on this belief.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 14, 2019)

I want to eat a tree ,-,


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I wonder how people manage to believe the Earth is flat nowadays. I thought the notion was disproven time and time again, although it's astonishing there's much attention showered on this belief.



It's heavily involved with literalist religious belief, because descriptions of the Earth in the bible portray a flat disk under a vaulted firmament.
The growing relevance of Youtube recommendations in shaping people's opinions also ensures that people who get into 'flat earth' are fed a diet of videos that confirm their beliefs and sell them on the idea that they're the smart ones who have discovered a pearl of forbidden knowledge that shadowy figures don't want them to know. 

I guess it's a cautionary tale to all of us really.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 14, 2019)

Flat earth?  I always thought I was living on the edge.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Flat earth?  I always thought I was living on the edge.


*cues the Aerosmith music*


----------



## Keefur (Jul 14, 2019)

Is that "pre-historic" music?


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Is that "pre-historic" music?


*is feeling old now*

Thanks @Keefur , now I’m conscious of my age again.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *is feeling old now*


At least you weren't tagged as being pre-historic.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2019)

In all fairness, I was referring to your saber tooth  Fursona.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2019)

Hooray C:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cricket/47484101


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 14, 2019)

Someday.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 14, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Someday.


Is that seriously 14 hours of a Furret walking on a treadmill???


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 14, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Is that seriously 14 hours of a Furret walking on a treadmill???


No. It's a 24/7 live stream of Furret walking on a treadmill, it's just 14 hours old.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 14, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> No. It's a 24/7 live stream of Furret walking on a treadmill, it's just 14 hours old.


That's just even better!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 14, 2019)

I was thinking about South Park today and realized there has never been anything involving furries. The closest would be the Hare Club For Men I suppose, and the Panda was mostly just a mascot. After 22 years you figure it would have popped up on there somehow.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 14, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Is that seriously 14 hours of a Furret walking on a treadmill???


Now, now I know what to do all night ^^


----------



## Keefur (Jul 14, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> In all fairness, I was referring to your saber tooth  Fursona.


I know.  I just like watching you squirm.


----------



## skybel (Jul 15, 2019)

is it weird that i watch anthro con 2018 on a loop 1 day a month??


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 15, 2019)

skybel said:


> is it weird that i watch anthro con 2018 on a loop 1 day a month??


I've seen weirder things.


----------



## skybel (Jul 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I've seen weirder things.



oooo like what??


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 15, 2019)

skybel said:


> oooo like what??


I'm an example myself. I once listened to a seminar taking place in an Episcopal Church. It was about the dangers of climate change, and all the while I couldn't understand it because I was stoned. I only remember seeing pictures of oceans and continents.

Los Angeles is weird once it gets to you.


----------



## skybel (Jul 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I'm an example myself. I once listened to a seminar taking place in an Episcopal Church. It was about the dangers of climate change, and all the while I couldn't understand it because I was stoned. I only remember seeing pictures of oceans and continents.
> 
> Los Angeles is weird once it gets to you.


lol


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 15, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Is that seriously 14 hours of a Furret walking on a treadmill???


How dare you assume the power of the internet :V


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 15, 2019)

Accidentally subscribed to apple music and cancelled the subscription soon after (long story) Though I’m curious if I’ll still be charged for the purchase, or if it was refunded. Anyone know?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 15, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Accidentally subscribed to apple music and cancelled the subscription soon after (long story) Though I’m curious if I’ll still be charged for the purchase, or if it was refunded. Anyone know?


If they're anything like Amazon with their Prime subscription, so long as you haven't used anything the subscription gives you then they should give you a refund. Might need an email to CS.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 15, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> If they're anything like Amazon with their Prime subscription, so long as you haven't used anything the subscription gives you then they should give you a refund. Might need an email to CS.


Well shoot. I’ll prob be charged then. Listened to like 3 songs lol. Luckily its only a 10$ charge. Nothing big


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 15, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Well shoot. I’ll prob be charged then. Listened to like 3 songs lol. Luckily its only a 10$ charge. Nothing big


Might be worth asking anyway; what have you got to lose?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 15, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Might be worth asking anyway; what have you got to lose?


10$ and my dignity ;-;


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2019)

It might be a good idea to change your settings so that if a service charges you're asked to re-enter your card details before it is approved.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It might be a good idea to change your settings so that if a service charges you're asked to re-enter your card details before it is approved.


Seems like a good call. Thanks


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2019)

Spending a lot of time thinking about making art, but not much time actually doing it!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 15, 2019)

if eneyone wants to tlalk  come to my discord Join the tj live Discord Server!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2019)

I just got a youtube advert for disney lion-king theme jewellery.

I cannot imagine anything tackier or more in-elegant. Remember when we used to wear watches with mickey mouse on them when we were _5_? It's that but for grown-ass adults.


Also:


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I just got a youtube advert for disney lion-king theme jewellery.
> 
> I cannot imagine anything tackier or more in-elegant. Remember when we used to wear watches with mickey mouse on them when we were _5_? It's that but for grown-ass adults.
> 
> ...



They should do a range of underwear and call it The Loin King...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 16, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> They should do a range of underwear and call it The Loin King...


That's incredible!


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh my goodness the number of pages in this thread


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 16, 2019)

DreamSoul9999 said:


> Oh my goodness the number of pages in this thread


Go look at "Last Post Wins"...


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> They should do a range of underwear and call it The Loin King...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I just got a youtube advert for disney lion-king theme jewellery.
> 
> I cannot imagine anything tackier or more in-elegant. Remember when we used to wear watches with mickey mouse on them when we were _5_? It's that but for grown-ass adults.
> 
> ...


Just seen the ad...almost spat apple juice across the living room!!!


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 16, 2019)

*...________________________________..
__/_______________________________\__
||------*Free milk and donuts!*------ ||*
[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
*|.FREE HUGS!.|**|*--*OwO*--*|*......................................*|*........[]
...*/\__/\*..................*|*................*|*~~~*-180%*.............*|*........[]
*\*{*^*w*^*}*/*.............*|*................*|*...........................................*|*........[]
[][][][][][][---------][][][][][][][][][][][][]
When I'm boring enough, I'll make a town out of this ;D


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 16, 2019)

I'll take a hug with a side of doughnuts, please :3


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 16, 2019)

comes immediately ^^
If you want a similar building, what do you want ?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2019)

I am finally enrolling back in college to finish my bachelors


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I am finally enrolling back in college to finish my bachelors



Yo congrats dude!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 16, 2019)

@Aycon A bank! Then I can have enough money to pay my adulting bills!


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 16, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> @Aycon A bank! Then I can have enough money to pay my adulting bills!


Okay, I'll remember ^^



Infrarednexus said:


> I am finally enrolling back in college to finish my bachelors


Gl!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I am finally enrolling back in college to finish my bachelors



Knock 'em dead.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2019)

A partial lunar eclipse is in progress, if you live in Western Europe.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A partial lunar eclipse is in progress, if you live in Western Europe.
> 
> View attachment 65837




 not as good as I wanted, but okay ^^


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm an FA addict and the main site is down. So here, have my 3rd or 4th ever post. xD


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 16, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> I'm an FA addict and the main site is down. So here, have my 3rd or 4th ever post. xD


Welcome ^^ and have fun


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 16, 2019)

i used to check this site on a daily basis, but stopped after the major changes, im only popping in out of boredom cuz FA is down.


----------



## ShadowWolf561 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello. How is everyone doing today? I was going to post an w.i.p. OC that I am working on, but the main site is down so I have to wait. Oh well...


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 16, 2019)

ShadowWolf561 said:


> Hello. How is everyone doing today?


Tired, it's already 4 am. ;0 
Abd hungry ;D


----------



## ShadowWolf561 (Jul 16, 2019)

Ouch. It's only 9pm for me. I am new to both the main site and the forums.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 16, 2019)

It sucks that the main site is down...at least it'll stop me commissioning more art!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> ...the main site is down.


Would explain the large numbers of online guests and users.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A partial lunar eclipse is in progress, if you live in Western Europe.
> 
> View attachment 65837


I ended up seeing it by accident tonight when I went to close the balcony door


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm in a suburban area, but there are woods not too far away. I saw fox run across my lawn 3 feet away from me...went back inside. Came back out, heard it screeching or fighting another animal (hopefully not someone's pet) and then got a beautiful view of it running straight down the street. Scared me, because it's not domesticated and if I were standing in the wrong place I may have had a problem.


----------



## JavaMR (Jul 17, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It sucks that the main site is down...at least it'll stop me commissioning more art!


Yeah, I was just about to get started! I even have a placeholder 'sona in my Photos Folder!

I didn't know my first forum post was gonna be about a site I want to use being down. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 17, 2019)

JavaMR said:


> Yeah, I was just about to get started! I even have a placeholder 'sona in my Photos Folder!
> 
> I didn't know my first forum post was gonna be about a site I want to use being down. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I've spent way too much on art - it's an addiction! I think I'm approaching the $400 mark since April! >.<


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 17, 2019)

Went to the museum of death today in Hollywood. It was pretty sweet


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

6:24am local time. FA has been down since yesterday afternoon. Once again doomsayers can predict the furry apocalypse.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> 6:24am local time. FA has been down since yesterday afternoon. Once again doomsayers can predict the furry apocalypse.



00:44 pm here, but I think I can't say anything in that topic, because I think the location of the servers etc. Is in America 
(Maybe I'm just a moron xD, I should eat now)


----------



## dragonight1993 (Jul 17, 2019)

*Pineapples we need more pineapples!*


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

Major problems over at the main site. The latest admin update just says it's going to take a very long time. Looks like Imma be using these forums to talk to the furfolk for a while.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 17, 2019)

I went to Vintage Stock and bought a PSP for only $30


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I went to Vintage Stock and bought a PSP for only $30



And in 5 more years it'll still be worth next to nothing. But I remember when PSP's where actually a thing. I loved mine


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

hoi


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 17, 2019)

First time I've seen the site be off for this long, but would you look at that? More peeps on the forums and 3,001 guests yesterday before I went to sleep owo


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm enjoying the forums enough that I might post here more often. I usually devote all my time to the main site, by the outage has made me realize the forums are kinda cool too.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> I'm enjoying the forums enough that I might post here more often. I usually devote all my time to the main site, by the outage has made me realize the forums are kinda cool too.


Join us! We need new friendos!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> I'm enjoying the forums enough that I might post here more often. I usually devote all my time to the main site, by the outage has made me realize the forums are kinda cool too.


One of us, one of us!


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

When I joined the forums in January, I think one thing that drove me off was that...interestingly worded...newcomers guide. It seemed insensitive and even rude, and it was stickied as practically official. I see that the moderators are now working to have a new sticky in the introduction section, so I feel a little more comfortable.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> I'm enjoying the forums enough that I might post here more often. I usually devote all my time to the main site, by the outage has made me realize the forums are kinda cool too.


That are good news ^w^

.-. Why don't I get all the alerts from here and other threads I watch ?!


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> When I joined the forums in January, I think one thing that drove me off was that...interestingly worded...newcomers guide. It seemed insensitive and even rude, and it was stickied as practically official. I see that the moderators are now working to have a new sticky in the introduction section, so I feel a little more comfortable.


Yeah Scrydan is the mod that actually talks to people the most in the forums. So idk he usually does those types of things.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> When I joined the forums in January, I think one thing that drove me off was that...interestingly worded...newcomers guide. It seemed insensitive and even rude, and it was stickied as practically official. I see that the moderators are now working to have a new sticky in the introduction section, so I feel a little more comfortable.


It's a pretty chill place, tbh, and very daft at times...okay a lot of the time! I just like chatting and mucking about to help me unwind after work 



Aycon said:


> That are good news ^w^
> 
> .-. Why don't I get all the alerts from here and other threads I watch ?!


Not sure. I get most, but not all alerts that I should. I think.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 17, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It's a pretty chill place, tbh, and very daft at times...okay a lot of the time! I just like chatting and mucking about to help me unwind after work
> 
> 
> Not sure. I get most, but not all alerts that I should. I think.


Same, there should be much more alerts :/ I miss half of the posts .-.


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

The intro thread that used to be stickied said everything short of "We hate you so shut up and leave" as far as I was getting from it...so I really do hope you guys are chill.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> The intro thread that used to be stickied said everything short of "We hate you so shut up and leave" as far as I was getting from it...so I really do hope you guys are chill.


Don't know a reason why we should hate you ?¿


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 17, 2019)

Aycon said:


> Same, there should be much more alerts :/ I miss half of the posts .-.


I think the pop up menu in the corner only displays a limited number of alerts. I never normally click into the full alert list...I might try that in future


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

Aycon said:


> Don't know a reason why we should hate you ?¿



No reason. I'm a nice guy...but the old guidelines were really intense. They were from almost 10 years ago and it looks like things have changed for the better in the past decade.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> The intro thread that used to be stickied said everything short of "We hate you so shut up and leave" as far as I was getting from it...so I really do hope you guys are chill.


We are most of the time... Until you bring up potato knishes


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 17, 2019)

Tyno said:


> We are most of the time... Until you bring up potato knishes


Well, I don't really watched this video. Now I did and I've seen enough for today xD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 17, 2019)

Tyno said:


> We are most of the time... Until you bring up potato knishes


Why.....I'd just gotten potato knishes out of my head!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 17, 2019)

I like potato knishes! 
And centipedes. :3


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

Tyno said:


> We are most of the time... Until you bring up potato knishes



Well that's a bizarre and slightly disturbing thing that I hope to never see again, so I think we're good.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> Well that's a bizarre and slightly disturbing thing that I hope to never see again, so I think we're good.


Yeah, most things here are kinda weird, but in a pleasant proportion ;D


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 17, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Why.....I'd just gotten potato knishes out of my head!!!


*calls therapist*

Yes, it’s the video again.....*sighs*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

*starts singing lyrics to potato knishes*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 17, 2019)

There's like 2600 guests right now.


----------



## niceu! (Jul 17, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> There's like 2600 guests right now.


It's all the people eyeballing the Site Status threads lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 17, 2019)

I wonder if the mods are enjoying restoring half the furry art that exists on the internet from a database backup.

Big oof.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I wonder if the mods are enjoying restoring half the furry art that exists on the internet from a database backup.
> 
> Big oof.



And having the influx of many forum users now


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 17, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> And having the influx of many forum users now


**LURKING INTENSIFIES**


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *calls therapist*
> 
> Yes, it’s the video again.....*sighs*


I'd recommend you fill your mind with thoughts of other foods. Latkes, cream cheese bagels, BLTs, tortillas...


----------



## Tyno (Jul 17, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> And having the influx of many forum users now


Oh that's why! I have the big dumb


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 17, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> There's like 2600 guests right now.


3,100 approx. right now.


----------



## JavaMR (Jul 18, 2019)

I wonder when the site will be back up? It's been about 36h now...


----------



## Aesural (Jul 18, 2019)

Open chat? I'm still fappin happily, but I do miss FA


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 18, 2019)

Aesural said:


> Open chat? I'm still fappin happily, but I do miss FA



Lol, thanks to PH for allowing furry content, eh?


----------



## Aesural (Jul 18, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> Lol, thanks to PH for allowing furry content, eh?


Ph? I'm new to the conversation.


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 18, 2019)

Aesural said:


> Ph? I'm new to the conversation.



Porn Hub. You were joking about still "Fappin' happily" xD

Out of respect to the forum I'm going to stop on the subject, though...because the boards are PG-13 and I don't want to step out of bounds.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 18, 2019)

Did you guys know frogs can do frog things as a frog?


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 18, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Did you guys know frogs can do frog things as a frog?



Is there any other way to do frog things?


----------



## Tyno (Jul 18, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> Is there any other way to do frog things?


using a Leapfrog


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 18, 2019)

*continues to suffer FA withdrawal*


----------



## Tyno (Jul 18, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> *continues to suffer FA withdrawal*


*laughs in forum user*


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 18, 2019)

I like the color pink. My fursona has been pink almost since I created him.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jul 18, 2019)

hopefully this works


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2019)

I nuked my notifications because FA said that excess notes were slowing the site down. ;^;

Bye bye big numbers.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I nuked my notifications because FA said that excess notes were slowing the site down. ;^;
> 
> Bye bye big numbers.


A sad day indeed


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *calls therapist*
> 
> Yes, it’s the video again.....*sighs*



Oh, geez, now I really, really want to go and get a good Knish. It's getting harder to find Delis, that have good Knish's. I think I'll head down to B. Attman's when it's a bit cooler, and get some of these.

Very under-rated food; makes a great lunch; easy to take to work/school...and delicious!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oh, geez, now I really, really want to go and get a good Knish. It's getting harder to find Delis, that have good Knish's. I think I'll head down to B. Attmans when it's a bit cooler, and get some of these.
> 
> Very under-rated food; makes a great lunch; easy to take to work/school...and delicious!


You mean you've had potato knishes ??? What are they like??? I need to know!!!


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You mean you've had potato knishes ??? What are they like??? I need to know!!!



Oh, my amazing...you can get spinach ones, potato, different types...look for a Jewish Deli/neighborhood...and you will find Knishes.

It may be _a bit_ along the lines of a Cornish Pasty? But not really; similar idea; portable, pastry/dough, with a filling. (potato and onion is among the better ones : ) )


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oh, my amazing...you can get spinach ones, potato, different types...look for a Jewish Deli/neighborhood...and you will find Knishes.
> 
> It may be _a bit_ along the lines of a Cornish Pasty? But not really; similar idea; portable, pastry/dough, with a filling. (potato and onion is among the better ones : ) )


Ooh, sounds delish! I'll have to head to one of our larger cities to find a Jewish deli, but I will find some!


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Ooh, sounds delish! I'll have to head to one of our larger cities to find a Jewish deli, but I will find some!



It is well worth it : )

I like foods like this: other things that are kinda/sorta in the same wheelhouse: Samosas, Empanadas, Pierrogies

And now...I'm starving


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> It is well worth it : )
> 
> I like foods like this: other things that are kinda/sorta in the same wheelhouse: Samosas, Empanadas, Pierrogies
> 
> And now...I'm starving


Oooh, samosas....I'm hungry now too!


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Oooh, samosas....I'm hungry now too!



Oh, this reminds me: one of my co-workers here who is from India brings these in for the annual staff holiday party at the library, that she makes at home, and OMG...it is Samosa heaven. I need to try to learn to make these, one day.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 18, 2019)

I will never have a chance to consume this products ;0 
Maybe later in life but...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oh, this reminds me: one of my co-workers here who is from India brings these in for the annual staff holiday party at the library, that she makes at home, and OMG...it is Samosa heaven. I need to try to learn to make these, one day.


Stop. It.
I might have to order Indian take out now


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 18, 2019)

I shouldn't have searched for samosas now
.-.


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)

Ah, well, time for me to do this inventory project here...back in a bit, and happy eating : )


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 18, 2019)

I like Indian food, but I haven't had it since college though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2019)

>< now I want indian food


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 18, 2019)

I finally did it (maybe nobody cares xD). I made a pixelart in minecraft about a random furry headshot with exactly 737270 blocks ;O
I have no life ;D


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

Aycon said:


> I finally did it (maybe nobody cares xD). I made a pixelart in minecraft about a random furry headshot with exactly 737270 blocks ;O
> I have no life ;D


That's Rocco Jackal!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 18, 2019)

There's a number of Indian groceries and restaurants where I am. Ghee and Roti, in particular, is what I buy when I go to those groceries.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

So I have foregone the Indian take out as I remembered that I froze some homemade lasagne a couple of weeks ago! Made it with a really hot chilli con carne in the middle!!!


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 18, 2019)

Oo, people are talking about Indian food! I love the stuff. There's a nice Indian restaurant downtown where I live.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 18, 2019)

Waiting for the new Sabaton album to release. Only a few more hours to go.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jul 19, 2019)

Aycon said:


> I finally did it (maybe nobody cares xD). I made a pixelart in minecraft about a random furry headshot with exactly 737270 blocks ;O
> I have no life ;D


did you use the staircase method thing anywhere?


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 19, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> did you use the staircase method thing anywhere?


Do you mean building blocks in different layers for different colors ?
No


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 19, 2019)

I feel depressed, somewhat more so than in this previous month. I always seem to feel depressed. It's only the intensity that varies. I don't like to talk much about my life, though. Hard enough to say much else.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hard to be depressed when you see shit like this.


----------



## Narri (Jul 19, 2019)

*Another dragon has entered the chat wanting to steal all your cookies*


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 19, 2019)

Narri said:


> *Another dragon has entered the chat wanting to steal all your cookies*


You need a giant bag for my cookies  I have 55 trillion and produce every second 40 billion


----------



## Narri (Jul 19, 2019)

Aycon said:


> You need a giant bag for my cookies  I have 55 trillion and produce every second 40 billion


Hmmm..... *Noms all of them*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2019)

Jurassic World 2: The Raw Lamb Sauce.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 19, 2019)

Does anyone have a headshot which I could rebuild in minecraft as a pixel art ? I'm bored xD
Or some suggestions ?


----------



## Narri (Jul 19, 2019)

Aycon said:


> Does anyone have a headshot which I could rebuild in minecraft as a pixel art ? I'm bored xD
> Or some suggestions ?


One project you could try is building all the original 151 pokemon as pixel art perhaps?


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 19, 2019)

Narri said:


> One project you could try is building all the original 151 pokemon as pixel art perhaps?


If there are pictures of them, sure why not  

but with all 7 generations, there are more than 151 ?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Aycon said:


> If there are pictures of them, sure why not
> 
> but with all 7 generations, there are more than 151 ?


There's over 800 Pokemon now...


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> There's over 800 Pokemon now...


What about terra monsters :V


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 19, 2019)

Tyno said:


> What about terra monsters :V


Pffff Moshi monsters stomps terra monsters
(I swear I lost like 40 brain cells typing that)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Tyno said:


> What about terra monsters :V





Moar Krabs said:


> Pffff Moshi monsters stomps terra monsters
> (I swear I lost like 40 brain cells typing that)


WTF is a terra monster?
I dealt with Moshi Monsters when I still worked in the toy shop.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> Pffff Moshi monsters stomps terra monsters
> (I swear I lost like 40 brain cells typing that)


they are both pathetic when mino monsters is around!


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> WTF is a terra monster?
> I dealt with Moshi Monsters when I still worked in the toy shop.


it's terrapets actually srry


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Tyno said:


> it's terrapets actually srry


Still no idea! I'm guessing it's a similar blind bag collectable craze, but geared toward boys?


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Still no idea! I'm guessing it's a similar blind bag collectable craze, but geared toward boys?


no just an app i use to play. I like bootlegs


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Tyno said:


> no just an app i use to play. I like bootlegs


I see!
Kids these days


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I see!
> Kids these days


I need help


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2019)

Friday. C:


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Friday. C:


Going to work in 15 mins  -_-


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Going to work in 15 mins  -_-


adults these days... :V
(gl at work)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Tyno said:


> adults these days... :V
> (gl at work)


Heh, thanks. It's only a short shift, though. One delivery, about 3-4 hours work


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Heh, thanks. It's only a short shift, though. One delivery, about 3-4 hours work


what do you deliver?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Tyno said:


> what do you deliver?


Mostly fuel, sometimes chemicals like acids or solvents. I think tonight is kerosene and diesel.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Mostly fuel, sometimes chemicals like acids or solvents. I think tonight is kerosene and diesel.


How about...
*american side activates*
O I L


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Tyno said:


> How about...
> *american side activates*
> O I L


Kero and diesel are refined oil...


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Kero and diesel are refined oil...


A L L 
I 
N E E D E D 
T O 
H E A R


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jul 19, 2019)

*Flight plan to Dagestan!*

My 2019, compared to 2018, started extremely badly. With the beginning of the summer I'm even a little depressed, although I have a favorite job and summer is for me nothing more than the numbers on the calendar. Nooo thanks bro I regained the strength to go on. I had the opportunity to join a group of avid travelers, including his family, who took me with them without any problems. Check out early in the morning by car. On the way we spend the night in tents. Have paid off, it is raw footage, so I will throw pictures. But....what disappointed is the lack of a camera, which is now in another city and does not have time to come back to me...... so there will be pictures of my disgusting slipper Shoe......I even wanted to buy a new slipper Shoe, but the selected model was not available. Such case. Who is interested, then stay tuned, as well as subscribe to my Insta.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Guys I'm crying, can you help me or you just don't care... I'm so done with my life...


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm just a looser, roast me please... I'm done with these toxic fkers...


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

I can't take it... Anymore


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

I never get success


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 19, 2019)

What would happen if i do this

“open chat“ --» “Closed chat“ ?¿! Absolute destruction, right ?


----------



## Tyno (Jul 19, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Guys I'm crying, can you help me or you just don't care... I'm so done with my life...


How can i help?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> *Flight plan to Dagestan!*
> 
> My 2019, compared to 2018, started extremely badly. With the beginning of the summer I'm even a little depressed, although I have a favorite job and summer is for me nothing more than the numbers on the calendar. Nooo thanks bro I regained the strength to go on. I had the opportunity to join a group of avid travelers, including his family, who took me with them without any problems. Check out early in the morning by car. On the way we spend the night in tents. Have paid off, it is raw footage, so I will throw pictures. But....what disappointed is the lack of a camera, which is now in another city and does not have time to come back to me...... so there will be pictures of my disgusting slipper Shoe......I even wanted to buy a new slipper Shoe, but the selected model was not available. Such case. Who is interested, then stay tuned, as well as subscribe to my Insta.



I hope you enjoy your travels. I thought Dagestan was dangerous though? My country's travel office advises against all travel there; it's in the same category as active warzones in Ukraine. 
Stay safe.


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jul 20, 2019)

rawrawr my throat hurts and my head is all stuffy but I still have to work. At least whining about it makes me feel a little better... I wonder why whining helps?


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 20, 2019)

AcoriStormy said:


> rawrawr my throat hurts and my head is all stuffy but I still have to work. At least whining about it makes me feel a little better... I wonder why whining helps?


Not sure. Maybe it’s the same mechanism that makes something less painful by cussing?


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jul 20, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Not sure. Maybe it’s the same mechanism that makes something less painful by cussing?


That would make sense. I wonder if it has to do with social connection in some way... hm.....


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 23, 2019)

found out my sponsors kids a furfag.  

this is gonna be the best summer of my entire life.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 24, 2019)

I had to return the dog I’ve been dog sitting for months ;-; 
not my dog I know but gosh I miss her


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 24, 2019)

Just went to a CD store for the first time in ages. The store had no track from the 80s or 90s, but had tons of modern pop and rap songs. I’m kinda surprised tbh.


----------



## Simo (Jul 25, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Just went to a CD store for the first time in ages. The store had no track from the 80s or 90s, but had tons of modern pop and rap songs. I’m kinda surprised tbh.



Oh, CD and record stores are fun! That's a shame they didn't have much of a range of things. There's some here that sell new and used, so you get a nice variety of all eras, especially 80s, which has seemed pretty big, as of late 

Also, it is nice to see ya around, Mr. Deer! I gotta say, I miss your posts, and hope you're doing well...and I owe ya a PM, just gotta stop being lazy...I blame the heat!


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 26, 2019)

Just out for 4 hours got some stuff from few supermarkets, walked in and got some more stuff 2 small stores near our house . Now my feet are beyond stiff/sore from walking about.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2019)

I just got Medal of Honor: Heroes for my PSP and it’s a blast.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2019)

Twitter has changed and I hate it. :]


----------



## LeFay (Jul 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Twitter has changed and I hate it. :]


In what way man?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 26, 2019)

LeFay said:


> In what way man?


It's like a weird type of Dark mode now, and all the menus are on the sides.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2019)

LeFay said:


> In what way man?



They decided to re-position all of the menubars, as Lordchestnut pointed out, so now I don't know where anything is. 

They've also changed the aspect-ratio of all previews for images, so it always crops badly now. :]


----------



## LeFay (Jul 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> They decided to re-position all of the menubars, as Lordchestnut pointed out, so now I don't know where anything is.
> 
> They've also changed the aspect-ratio of all previews for images, so it always crops badly now. :]


I hate when they do these unexpected format changes. It's counter productive when your users get used to an interface only for you to change it on them. It's irritating. So I feel you on that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I hate when they do these unexpected format changes. It's counter productive when your users get used to an interface only for you to change it on them. It's irritating. So I feel you on that.



I should probably refrain from using twitter more often anyway, because I don't really feel morally square about giving Jack Dorsey more money.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 26, 2019)

Always love the meltdown's that come with site UI changes when its actually good or okay.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 26, 2019)

Almost got stuck in Mexico today.
I was taking a two day road trip to San Diego with my friend but she had an appointment at a building walking distance from the California/Mexico border and we got swept up in one way traffic and ended up crossing the border into Mexico, we told border patrol that we were actually trying to get back to the US so they had us go down the lane to Mexico and from there take a U-turn and go along with traffic for entry into the US. 
Problem is, while my friend had been passport, I didn’t bring mine because we had no plans to cross the border in the first place. 
Traffic led us to inspection where they look at all your documents and I had none, after some debating and explaining (and pleading) with the inspection officer they let us through but x-ray scanned our car and everything. So incredibly tense and stressful.

In all honesty they had every right to keep me in Mexico, I had no identification or passport or anything to validate that I was from the US. I’m pretty sure they only let me through because I don’t even remotely look Hispanic (I’m asian) and I talk like a shitty Californian with no Spanish accent.

If they had decided to keep me there I would have been stranded with no Spanish knowledge whatsoever and would have had to have someone from LA (4 1/2 hour drive) pick up my passport and bring it to me. 
Mind you it was also 110 degrees outside. 

I’m sitting in my hotel room decompressing about the whole situation. 

As a side note, entering the US from Mexico is very depressing. As you inch through the traffic there are families standing out in the direct 110 degree weather with their young children and signs (that I cannot read but I’m assuming are asking people to pick their children up and take them to the US). As a second generation immigrant it just reminded me on how blessed I am to be in America. I’m not patriotic at all and honestly what's happening now in our political climate is hard for me to stomach but seeing someone from their side of the line made me realize that I am no different from them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Always love the meltdown's that come with site UI changes when its *actually good* or okay.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 26, 2019)

They cropped the pictures!

I don’t use Twitter, but that right there would make me use it even less


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 27, 2019)

Wait i never used twitter why are you assuming i was talking about that?, when i said *site* not one. Did you even read my comment before replying immaturely.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Wait i never used twitter why are you assuming i was talking about that?, when i said *site* not one. Did you even read my comment before replying immaturely.



You did comment after Twitter was being discussed, so I thought this is what you were talking about. 
So I decided to show you that twitter's changes aren't an example of changes that are good; they've made a lot of old posts look like nonsense.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You did comment after Twitter was being discussed, so I thought this is what you were talking about.
> So I decided to show you that twitter's changes aren't an example of changes that are good; they've made a lot of old posts look like nonsense.



Twitter looks like a mobile phone app its horrid on desktop. Same with Reddit's UI revamp which was broken for months and admins were hiding complaints pointing stuff out. Like getting a 505 error on chrome but ran fine on firefox or had to force old reddit on chrome.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

alright...
I AM PATHETIC, but I'm working to overcome my weaknesses, therefore becoming a better person everyday, better tomorrow than each last day


----------



## LeFay (Jul 27, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> alright...
> I AM PATHETIC, but I'm working to overcome my weaknesses, therefore becoming a better person everyday, better tomorrow than each last day



Man pathetic is not the word you should be using. Especially if you're trying to build yourself up. Listen brother if you're pushing yourself and you're aiming to be better then you gotta build up that self confidence. You know what they say "A man does not walk the same river twice for he is not the same man and it is not the same river".


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Man pathetic is not the word you should be using. Especially if you're trying to build yourself up. Listen brother if you're pushing yourself and you're aiming to be better then you gotta build up that self confidence. You know what they say "A man does not walk the same river twice for he is not the same man and it is not the same river".


YESSIR!!


----------



## LeFay (Jul 27, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> YESSIR!!


Now listen up brother you gotta get those gains and never give up on yourself because you are worth it. It's not about many hits you take before you get knocked down, its all about getting knocked down again and again and refusing to stay down. If you progress even just a little bit everyday eventually you'll look back and be like, dang that was me? Believe in yourself or atleast believe in the me that believes in you my dude.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Now listen up brother you gotta get those gains and never give up on yourself because you are worth it. It's not about many hits you take before you get knocked down, its all about getting knocked down again and again and refusing to stay down. If you progress even just a little bit everyday eventually you'll look back and be like, dang that was me? Believe in yourself or atleast believe in the me that believes in you my dude.


Thank you Fam..I utterly appreciate you
I will!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 27, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oh, CD and record stores are fun! That's a shame they didn't have much of a range of things. There's some here that sell new and used, so you get a nice variety of all eras, especially 80s, which has seemed pretty big, as of late
> 
> Also, it is nice to see ya around, Mr. Deer! I gotta say, I miss your posts, and hope you're doing well...and I owe ya a PM, just gotta stop being lazy...I blame the heat!


Oh, Sorry I hadn’t responded! Was out camping  . The heat has been terrible! 105 the other day. So I can’t blame ya 

 I really need to get around to posting here some more!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 28, 2019)

I had a dream I was a penguin. Think I drank too much.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi, I am a bit shy! How do I open up a bit more?


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Hi, I am a bit shy! How do I open up a bit more?


don't think, speak


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

What do you do for fun?


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

Create


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Hi, I am a bit shy! How do I open up a bit more?



One thing that helped me years ago was learning the under appreciated skill of not caring. If you care too much about what other people think you’ll spend more time choked up and thinking about what to say next then you will actually talking.

Yes, filter yourself a little bit. Don’t insult people or make them feel stupid, but also don’t be afraid to say something sharp or funny at the risk of embarrassing yourself. The best goal I ever had was to be able to say anything without getting embarrassed.  

After that, talk to people about what’s going on around you. Relate to a situation. Have a horrible teacher? Does a job suck? Did somebody just spill a drink all over themselves? Most likely other people are noticing the same things you are, so just make a remark about it to someone around you. Then, build off from that and ask them questions that pertain to you as well, like, ‘how did you do on that last test?’ Or ‘how do you do this/that’ or ‘have you ever spilt something like that before? I know I have.’ After some practice, you’ll become a pro at pointing out conversation points around you.

If you can get past the fear of what people think of you, then you’ll be on your way to being more social. Unless you act like a complete jerk or act awkwardly flirty then you should be fine


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

Drawmander said:


> One thing that helped me years ago was learning the under appreciated skill of not caring. If you care too much about what other people think you’ll spend more time choked up and thinking about what to say next then you will actually talking.
> 
> Yes, filter yourself a little bit. Don’t insult people or make them feel stupid, but also don’t be afraid to say something sharp or funny at the risk of embarrassing yourself. The best goal I ever had was to be able to say anything without getting embarrassed.
> 
> ...


Yeah, shrug, take a deep breathe, and say Fuck you, out loud on your mind, then its all fine


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Awooo!


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

Drawmander said:


> One thing that helped me years ago was learning the under appreciated skill of not caring. If you care too much about what other people think you’ll spend more time choked up and thinking about what to say next then you will actually talking.
> 
> Yes, filter yourself a little bit. Don’t insult people or make them feel stupid, but also don’t be afraid to say something sharp or funny at the risk of embarrassing yourself. The best goal I ever had was to be able to say anything without getting embarrassed.
> 
> ...



I hate to say this but is a little more complicated than that, I have a few minor trust issues with new people due to negative experiences in the past.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I hate to say this but is a little more complicated than that, I have a few minor trust issues with new people due to negative experiences in the past.


SURPRISE, SURPRISE SO DID WE
well..someone here, besides me 
its ok dude, blend in


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

I heard this place is quite friendly for new user's.  I am glad to be here, thanks.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I heard this place is quite friendly for new user's.  I am glad to be here, thanks.


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I hate to say this but is a little more complicated than that, I have a few minor trust issues with new people due to negative experiences in the past.



Yeah I've been through that too. Just remember not everyone you talk to has to become a friend. Sometimes it's nice to have acquaintances around to talk to or back you up in a situation.

Is it a social issue your dealing with or an issue with forming deeper personal relationships?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

Drawmander said:


> Yeah I've been through that too. Just remember not everyone you talk to has to become a friend. Sometimes it's nice to have acquaintances around to talk to or back you up in a situation.
> 
> Is it a social issue your dealing with or an issue with forming deeper personal relationships?



Unfortunately it's both. Sometimes I suffer from anaxity when trying to engage in a group conversation or trying to find a new companion to be friends with.


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Unfortunately it's both. Sometimes I suffer from anaxity when trying to engage in a group conversation or trying to find a new companion to be friends with.



Yeah making companions can be more difficult and takes time. All friends start off as acquaintances though. Yah gotta start with observive small talk and build from there. I know it sounds generic, but that's how it be.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

Drawmander said:


> Yeah making companions can be more difficult and takes time. All friends start off as acquaintances though. Yah gotta start with observive small talk and build from there. I know it sounds generic, but that's how it be.



I guess I should try being more open minded to other subjects I am not always interested in, So do I need to compromise a little on my obsession  of my favourite subjects?


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I guess I should try being more open minded to other subjects I am not always interested in, So do I need to compromise a little on my obsession  of my favourite subjects?


like science once taught us..."GIVE IT A TRY"


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I guess I should try being more open minded to other subjects I am not always interested in, So do I need to compromise a little on my obsession  of my favourite subjects?



Yeah, definitely. When I first started working on this the only things I talked about were things that pertained to me, but now years later I can talk about anything (whether I'm particularly interested in it or not) for hours. I usually do this by asking other people questions about subjects they care about. Asking questions shows interest, and interest can sometimes go both ways.


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 28, 2019)

But also know that's it's okay if the conversation ends with silence. Every conversation has to end at some point, and some trickle off while you're still in the company of the person.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

Uh, To be honest I wonder if a girlfriend would be good for me in the near future, I suck at relationships.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Uh, To be honest I wonder if a girlfriend would be good for me in the near future, I suck at relationships.


My guy....Hit those dm's with a girl you got a crush on..
Why you here talkin' with us
Go ahead And wife her up
You'll feel amazing


----------



## LeFay (Jul 28, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Uh, To be honest I wonder if a girlfriend would be good for me in the near future, I suck at relationships.


Gotta agree with curiosity brother. Man you gotta try. Look my dude life is tough and finding someone to tough it out with makes a whole world of difference. Ya it may not work out and you two may not vibe but you gotta try. There is someone out there for everyone and they could be it. I believe in you brother. You got this.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2019)

Why is it when you transport something by car it's called a shipment but when you transfer something by ship it's called cargo?


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 30, 2019)

Eh....


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2019)

It's such a slow process trying to get research ready to submit.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 30, 2019)

Where is everyone? I haven't talked to anyone on here today


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 30, 2019)

Then find a girl on rl fam
I've gotta do the same


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 30, 2019)

I will find a girlfriend eventually.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 30, 2019)

Work on that
I will too


----------



## LeFay (Jul 30, 2019)

My dudes anything good in life is hard. Don't get down on yourselves. Relationships take time. Finding one takes a bit more but eventually you do get there. You just gotta push past your limits and vibe with the right people. You guys will be okay that I can promise and if you need to talk I'm here for you brothers.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)

Again, I can be little shy to new people.

Does anyone here like cows?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 31, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Again, I can be little shy to new people.
> 
> Does anyone here like cows?


Cows are pretty cute, I guess :3


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 31, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Does anyone here like cows?


If they're furry cows.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 31, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Again, I can be little shy to new people.
> 
> Does anyone here like cows?



My Chinese Zodiac sign is an Ox, so that's pretty close.

Also, I do like cows. They're cute and funny!


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)

How is everyone today?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 31, 2019)

Very good, thank you! 
Yourself @Dreammaker33 ?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)

I am alright, a little tired.

How is this place so empty?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 31, 2019)

Open chat doesn't get many posts. Most people prefer to mess around in the LPW game.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)

What is needed to win in LPW? It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2019)

Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 31, 2019)

You need to be the last person to post...it is essentially unwinnable. I guess a mod could lock it down, but so long as it's open then nobody will win.


----------



## Joni (Jul 31, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You need to be the last person to post...it is essentially unwinnable. I guess a mod could lock it down, but so long as it's open then nobody will win.


You dare to waste your posts in Open Chat while we have to break the lpw milestone :V


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)

What's the most advanced fursuit you have seen?


----------



## Joni (Jul 31, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> What's the most advanced fursuit you have seen?


And you too. Off to LPW with you :V


----------



## LeFay (Jul 31, 2019)

But what if we like took LPW and moved it over here?


----------



## Joni (Jul 31, 2019)

LeFay said:


> But what if we like took LPW and moved it over here?


LPW is LPW Open Chat is Open Chat


----------



## LeFay (Jul 31, 2019)

Joni said:


> LPW is LPW Open Chat is Open Chat


LPW only weighs like 150 pounds, we could push it.


----------



## Joni (Jul 31, 2019)

LeFay said:


> LPW only weighs like 150 pounds, we could push it.


It weighs 9933 posts and soon we have 10.000 OwO


----------



## LeFay (Jul 31, 2019)

Joni said:


> It weighs 9933 posts and soon we have 10.000 OwO


Wait lemme do some math, 1 post is 1 kb, 50 kb weighs is 8 billion electrons which weighs two ten-thousandths of a quadrillionth of an ounce. Okay so the rough estimate for that thread is 10,000 kb which is 10 MB. So we take 1.0 × 10-15 ounces and multiply that by 10,000 which should equal a number we can lift


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 31, 2019)

Umm, yes.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)

What do you think of Melisa?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 31, 2019)

Seems cute! Got any artwork to show off?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)

Oh great! Webp file format not supported


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 31, 2019)

Just had a look on your FA main page - that plushie looks super cute! ^.^


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 31, 2019)

D'aww!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2019)

We need more rain.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 31, 2019)

I found Melisa in a dream one night, I feel that she is my spirit animal.

It can take some time to find your spirit animal in life.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 31, 2019)

Why are kids so excited in toy commercials? I swear the kids act like they've seen god.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 31, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Why are kids so excited in toy commercials? I swear the kids act like they've seen god.


I think its the way they advertise them. Bright and shiney and new. If you show kids having fun with a toy another kid is going to want one. It's the same with adults


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 31, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I think its the way they advertise them. Bright and shiney and new. If you show kids having fun with a toy another kid is going to want one. It's the same with adults


I can agree with that, but sometimes the acting is way over the top


----------



## Simo (Jul 31, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Why are kids so excited in toy commercials? I swear the kids act like they've seen god.



Let us never forget this You Tube moment:


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 31, 2019)

hello


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 31, 2019)

I seem to be getting blocked a lot of late. Hmmmm...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> Let us never forget this You Tube moment:



Or the glorious animation it spawned!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2019)

www.chicagotribune.com: Professors installed seesaws along the U.S.-Mexico border so kids can play


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 67210
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com: Professors installed seesaws along the U.S.-Mexico border so kids can play


It's hard to address this without getting into politics, but that's a painful work to see.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's hard to address this without getting into politics, but that's a painful work to see.


I made a thread for it that's waiting to be approved by mods so everyone can discuss it


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone interested in a quick chat?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 2, 2019)

There are 2 episodes of miraculous ladybug that I havnt seen yet but at least one of them have spoilers from unaired episodes. I have no idea when the episodes are going to air and I hate to have to wait who knows how many months for them. I'm thinking about going ahead and watching them and treat any spoilers like a noodle incident (something that happened offscreen between episodes).


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

I feel like not living today
Same as yesterday


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

A gift you say??
An unwanted one for sure for those who live badly, I'm not one of them
But still, why do I feel like this?


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

I am just on my zone
But What I hate the most....intrudes


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I feel like not living today
> Same as yesterday


I've had days like that too friend. I'm sorry you are going through that.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm used to it..thanks for caring and relating


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I'm used to it..thanks for caring and relating


When I have days like that I do three things. 

1) Take a nice relaxing shower
2) Eat a healthy meal 
3) Go do something outside, whether it's a walk or a trip to the park. Anything out in the warm sun

I always feel better mentally and physically.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> When I have days like that I do three things.
> 
> 1) Take a nice relaxing shower
> 2) Eat a healthy meal
> ...


I can't do the third one because....I can't find the ideal place for myself
I can't do the 2nd one because I already ate
can't do the first one because it's too soon...and every time I just remember why I'm sad and how I could be happy but..How I can't as well
THANK YOU A LOT!!!
I appreciate you very much!!


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

"LIFE IS ABOUT YOU CREATING THE CONDITIONS FOR YOU TO ACCOMPLISH YOUR DESIRED THINGS, AND TRANSFORM THE BACKLASH INTO YOUR OWN ENTHUSIASM BRINGER TO ASSIMILATE CIRCUMSTANCES FOR IT TO BE POSIBLE"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> "LIFE IS ABOUT YOU CREATING THE CONDITIONS FOR YOU TO ACCOMPLISH YOUR DESIRED THINGS, AND TRANSFORM THE BACKLASH INTO YOUR OWN ENTHUSIASM BRINGER TO ASSIMILATE CIRCUMSTANCES FOR IT TO BE POSIBLE"


That's the spirit!


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's the spirit!


If only I could follow that moto..


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2019)

So is anyone else looking forward to Doom Eternal?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> So is anyone else looking forward to Doom Eternal?


Meh. If I want ultraviolence, I'll play Verdun.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

Insert Tom cruise joke here


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Insert Tom cruise joke here



Why couldn't Tom Cruise afford to go on the roller-coaster? 

He was a little short.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> So is anyone else looking forward to Doom Eternal?



Hopefully Ill have beat Doom by then.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

I never thought that I would hate a Friday..


----------



## Black Burn (Aug 2, 2019)

Welp...


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Spice Wolf (Aug 4, 2019)

Went to a coffee shop tonight and got a decaf macchiato with double shots and I'm 99.99999999% sure it was NOT DECAF sdjlfbricjdvak3ubisrv


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)

I wanted to drink a lot of coffee on the way at gas stations, but I saw the price for one small cup and realized that I would rather make myself coffee on a fire somewhere in the forest.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I wanted to drink a lot of coffee on the way at gas stations, but I saw the price for one small cup and realized that I would rather make myself coffee on a fire somewhere in the forest.
> I would like to go camping with you one day


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)

And where is the message?) I recently returned from Dagestan. I want to upload photos and work on the suites again.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> And where is the message?) I recently returned from Dagestan. I want to upload photos and work on the suites again.


Writing on mobile is as irritating as a chihuahua with sarna..


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


That's just beautiful


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


goo job at making me jealous
Besides, I would post some good pictures, If I had the opportunity


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)

Unfortunately, but these photos are made on the phone, so I'm not happy with their quality. Very much.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Unfortunately, but these photos are made on the phone, so I'm not happy with their quality. Very much.


It's ok, they are still beautiful photos 
and a beautiful environment on my honest opinion


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Awwwwwwe..........now that's not fair, that's my weak-spot!!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


awesome landscape


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


My head be like:


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


who's that?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 4, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> who's that?




Of course I =)


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Of course I =)


Pretty
:3


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 4, 2019)

Help, There is a thunderstorm outside my window.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

How can I help?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 4, 2019)

It's cool, The storm has passed now.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> It's cool, The storm has passed now.


Aight vro 
Hope you aiight


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 4, 2019)

I am alright, Nothing to worry about.

I am going to watch film or something.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I am alright, Nothing to worry about.
> 
> I am going to watch film or something.


K man, have fun


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 4, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


> Of course I =)


the Girl, or the Horse? -3-


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 4, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> the Girl, or the Horse? -3-


Dam vro, sup


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 5, 2019)

I am a wolf, so the horse can not be)))


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello? p.p


----------



## hannah-j (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm a fox with sore throat and I like screaming when there's no one around

:sunglasses:


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 5, 2019)

hannah-j said:


> I'm a fox with sore throat and I like screaming when there's no one around
> 
> :sunglasses:


lmao


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Aug 6, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm wondering if one of the people in my class is a furry. Their laptop has several cartoon animal stickers and they have a tattoo of a squirrel. You think I should start trying to get to know them?


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 6, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if one of the people in my class is a furry. Their laptop has several cartoon animal stickers and they have a tattoo of a squirrel. You think I should start trying to get to know them?



Of course you should!


----------



## Drawmander (Aug 6, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Hello? p.p



Hello @ ____ @


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 6, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if one of the people in my class is a furry. Their laptop has several cartoon animal stickers and they have a tattoo of a squirrel. You think I should start trying to get to know them?


dooooo ittttt.  

A guy I go to see every few days has a 20 year old son who is a furry.   I have not told him at all that Im a furry, but Ive been dropping inuendos and comments only a furfag would get.  Im watching his son go crazy.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 6, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Of course you should!





Joeyyy said:


> dooooo ittttt.
> 
> A guy I go to see every few days has a 20 year old son who is a furry.   I have not told him at all that Im a furry, but Ive been dropping inuendos and comments only a furfag would get.  Im watching his son go crazy.



Thanks guys! I will


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 7, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if one of the people in my class is a furry. Their laptop has several cartoon animal stickers and they have a tattoo of a squirrel. You think I should start trying to get to know them?


Oooh interesting. Maybe give it a try but dont open too much, ehat if he hates furries or something?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 7, 2019)

Drawmander said:


> Hello @ ____ @


Hoi fishy boi


----------



## hannah-j (Aug 7, 2019)

I wanna draw with someone so bad so lonely ;3;
Sign in - Google Accounts
anyone wanna joinnn?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 7, 2019)

hannah-j said:


> I wanna draw with someone so bad so lonely ;3;
> Sign in - Google Accounts
> anyone wanna joinnn?


Whats that?


----------



## hannah-j (Aug 7, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Whats that?


People can share screen here :3
I usually do it while my friends and I are drawing together to chat while looking at each others working and get motivated/inspired ahah


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 7, 2019)

hannah-j said:


> People can share screen here :3
> I usually do it while my friends and I are drawing together to chat while looking at each others working and get motivated/inspired ahah


Oh very cool, i could join sometimes ^^


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 7, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Oh very cool, i could join sometimes ^^


You should! You could get inspired yourself.


----------



## hannah-j (Aug 7, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Oh very cool, i could join sometimes ^^


Anytime! <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2019)

I hate it when I find art I like, log off, and then can never find it again when I'm back online. ;^;


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 7, 2019)

Anyone heard of Linda Eder? Love her 1991 album. Just recommending


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Anyone heard of Linda Eder? Love her 1991 album. Just recommending



Thanks, I just updated my computer so I needed something to check the speakers still work. This will do nicely. :3


----------



## Simo (Aug 7, 2019)

@FluffyShutterbug , @MCtheBeardie , @Infrarednexus : Maybe we should have kept raising the bets, on that thread : P Didn't wanna derail it, tough, and cause a stir. Maybe we all should head to Vegas : )


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 7, 2019)

Simo said:


> @FluffyShutterbug , @MCtheBeardie , @Infrarednexus : Maybe we should have kept raising the bets, on that thread : P Didn't wanna derail it, tough, and cause a stir. Maybe we all should head to Vegas : )



Darn, you’re right! We could have been billionaires, if we kept raising that bet. Well, $7,000 is definitely enough for a good few nights in Vegas! I could use some fun, especially after that fiasco.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 7, 2019)

I was really hoping this was going to end up being, "Both characters refuse to talk shit about each other, and it's all very wholesome." :c


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 7, 2019)

Pizza time!


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 8, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2019)

I lost ~£170 earlier this week because of unforeseeable events. :[

But I just got a nice letter from the government telling me I've paid too much tax, and they're giving some back, so I've made at least some of it back.  :]


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I lost ~£170 earlier this week because of unforeseeable events. :[
> 
> But I just got a nice letter from the government telling me I've paid too much tax, and they're giving some back, so I've made at least some of it back.  :]


Ayy, nice to hear!


----------



## TR273 (Aug 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I lost ~£170 earlier this week because of unforeseeable events. :[
> 
> But I just got a nice letter from the government telling me I've paid too much tax, and they're giving some back, so I've made at least some of it back.  :]


So some good news from the government for a change.


----------



## Marcl (Aug 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I lost ~£170 earlier this week because of unforeseeable events. :[
> 
> But I just got a nice letter from the government telling me I've paid too much tax, and they're giving some back, so I've made at least some of it back.  :]


That's really cool :3


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 8, 2019)

Wholesome late night hours~


----------



## Cyroo (Aug 8, 2019)

Boops.


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 8, 2019)

hi im a 25 year old lady who has zero social skills so idk how to make friends my own age but i have a computer \o/ *sup*
you guys have super cute icons :U


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> hi im a 25 year old lady who has zero social skills so idk how to make friends my own age but i have a computer \o/ *sup*
> you guys have super cute icons :U



Hehe. Neither do most furs, seem to have social skills.  :  p  

Hehe.  Welcome to the madness


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 9, 2019)

Can somebody do something about this twerp in General Discussion who's making incredibly weak and half-assed shitposts?


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Can somebody do something about this twerp in General Discussion who's making incredibly weak and half-assed shitposts?


Reported that person twice. Looks like a bot or something.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 9, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Reported that person twice. Looks like a bot or something.


Who would go through the trouble of programming a bot to make half-assed shitposts?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 9, 2019)

Highly unlikely. They're about as useful as a cock flavoured lollipop.


----------



## twennyhunnidkay (Aug 9, 2019)

It probably wouldn't be a bot made specifically for FA Forums, but just some generic forum bot designed to comb through random forums to collect data/advertise or something like that


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

*Yaaaaaaawn* 
Spaghetti!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> hi im a 25 year old lady who has zero social skills so idk how to make friends my own age but i have a computer \o/ *sup*
> you guys have super cute icons :U


Yours is very cute too


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> hi im a 25 year old lady who has zero social skills so idk how to make friends my own age but i have a computer \o/ *sup*
> you guys have super cute icons :U


Welcome to the club


----------



## IncubusZenith (Aug 9, 2019)

Feelin pretty down today, I wanna draw but my brains like "nah ur not good enough dont do that"


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

IncubusZenith said:


> Feelin pretty down today, I wanna draw but my brains like "nah ur not good enough dont do that"


could you accept a request then?


----------



## IncubusZenith (Aug 9, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> could you accept a request then?



no sorry, i take commissions tho. i just cant afford to work for free.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

IncubusZenith said:


> no sorry, i take commissions tho. i just cant afford to work for free.


It's a suggestion, not an order
I am broke


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yours is very cute too


ur dragon is super cool looking, especially in that Templar outfit!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> ur dragon is super cool looking, especially in that Templar outfit!


Awwww. Thou is most kind indeed noble madam UwU.







I commissioned it from @Irhileth on the forums who is very nice and works well. She helped do most of the designing for the final piece. I highly recommend commissioning her as she is very talented.


----------



## Irhileth (Aug 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I commissioned it from @Irhileth on the forums who is very nice and works well. She helped do most of the designing for the final piece. I highly recommend commissioning her as she is very talented.


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Awwww. Thou is most kind indeed noble madam UwU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would if i had money to spend xD
i to am a commission artist >:3
....because I am broke af.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> i would if i had money to spend xD
> i to am a commission artist >:3
> ....because I am broke af.


I'm broke too
I'm a writer..welp, an amateur writer


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 9, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I'm broke too
> I'm a writer..welp, an amateur writer


ooooo thats fun 
i only ever write super self indulgent x readers xD
...which i havent done n years tbh. i lack the skill set to do it well.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> ooooo thats fun
> i only ever write super self indulgent x readers xD
> ...which i havent done n years tbh. i lack the skill set to do it well.


Hope ya art goes as far as you Can go


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> hi im a 25 year old lady who has zero social skills so idk how to make friends my own age but i have a computer


- _by Panic! At the Disco_

also irl friends < internet friends.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> - _by Panic! At the Disco_
> 
> also irl friends < internet friends.


I agree, a lot


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 9, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> - _by Panic! At the Disco_
> 
> also irl friends < internet friends.


yes at both of these things xD <3


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 9, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Hope ya art goes as far as you Can go


.-. i cant tell if thats an innuendo or im just that immature and it went over my head


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> .-. i cant tell if thats an innuendo or im just that immature and it went over my head


Maturity is as vague as a bad Nick Cage movie
Don't overthink it


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 9, 2019)

I BOUGHT THOSE CIRCLE SHADES TO BE AESTHETIC AND COOL BUT I LOOK LIKE DR. ROBOTNIK HELP


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> I BOUGHT THOSE CIRCLE SHADES TO BE AESTHETIC AND COOL BUT I LOOK LIKE DR. ROBOTNIK HELP


you wanted to look like offset from the Migos or what?


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 9, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> you wanted to look like offset from the Migos or what?


MAYBE, AND NOW I WANT SONIC THE HEDHEG


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

Joeyyy said:


> MAYBE, AND NOW I WANT SONIC THE HEDHEG


Uh....Well. I suck at fashion choices but....circular shades aren't as bad as you might think
It's not the shade that makes the man, but the man that makes the shade


----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 9, 2019)

I... I just . . .
I just place that here 
@Firio Zifirion


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 9, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Maturity is as vague as a bad Nick Cage movie
> Don't overthink it


PUT THE BUNNY IN THE BOX


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> PUT THE BUNNY IN THE BOX


I'm a cat :3


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 9, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I'm a cat :3


----------



## Marcl (Aug 9, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


>


If one tampers with the animals, they are asking for an intervention from John Wick. ;p


----------



## Larch (Aug 10, 2019)

Going to a gaming convention tomorrow. That's exciting. Although I have to wake up super early for it. Not to fun.


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 10, 2019)

Marcl said:


> If one tampers with the animals, they are asking for an intervention from John Wick. ;p


this is true u.u
may they rest n peace


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> yes at both of these things xD <3



Hallelujah!


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 10, 2019)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Aug 11, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Huh... Interesting


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2019)

My heart hurts.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> My heart hurts.


I hope you feel better @Mr. Fox


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

Punished-Gadget said:


> I've heard about some furries being able to "micro and macro" Do any of you think someone could have used this ability to infiltrate the Paris art museum and steal the pink panther diamond?



If they could make themselves smaller, why would they need a diamond that was _bigger_? ;]


----------



## Bottled Water (Aug 11, 2019)

i wonder if i, an incarnate of water, can drown?


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 11, 2019)

Oh god....WHO ASKED GRINCH TO CREATE AN ACCOUNT


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Oh god....WHO ASKED GRINCH TO CREATE AN ACCOUNT


You realize that if Donald Trump became a furry then some of furries' biggest enemies would have to switch sides on furry stuff in support of their God emperor, correct?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 11, 2019)

Seems Trump found out about Fur Affinity...


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Seems Trump found out about Fur Affinity...….


Blessed is this day?


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Seems Trump found out about Fur Affinity...….


I'll bet a dime the two inspectors are related to this.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 11, 2019)

this chat is getting spicy and I want to be a part of it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Blessed is this day?


If you are a fan of him, yes. 

If not.....


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 11, 2019)

I am not sure what to do, any suggestions?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2019)

Totally gonna try this. XD


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 12, 2019)

Naruto runners in area 51 be like:


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Aug 12, 2019)

rawr​


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm currently having a borderline panic attack right now because this guy that's a psychopath is tweeting me on Twitter and following me there and I have blocked him on like everything else and thought he finally left me alone but he is STILL trying to talk to me after everything he did to me
subject me to all tthat fucked up nsfw stuff like cub and torture porn and stuff and force me into a poly relationship with his bf and write gross things of my characters without my consent
I really really need to talk to someone right now but all my friends are asleep
I'm freaking out really badly if someone could talk to me please . . .


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Aug 12, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> I'm currently having a borderline panic attack right now because this guy that's a psychopath is tweeting me on Twitter and following me there and I have blocked him on like everything else and thought he finally left me alone but he is STILL trying to talk to me after everything he did to me
> subject me to all tthat fucked up nsfw stuff like cub and torture porn and stuff
> I really really need to talk to someone right now but all my friends are asleep
> I'm freaking out really badly if someone could talk to me please . . .


wow
this escelated quickly
umm...
try googling it


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 12, 2019)

Draäkc said:


> wow
> this escelated quickly
> umm...
> try googling it


okay that's seriously not funny
I have no one to talk to right now. I wouldn't have brought it here but I don't have anywhere else to go.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Aug 12, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> okay that's seriously not funny
> I have no one to talk to right now. I wouldn't have brought it here but I don't have anywhere else to go.


Sorry I'm not joking 
I don't think I can Help but you might find something online


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 12, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> I'm currently having a borderline panic attack right now because this guy that's a psychopath is tweeting me on Twitter and following me there and I have blocked him on like everything else and thought he finally left me alone but he is STILL trying to talk to me after everything he did to me
> subject me to all tthat fucked up nsfw stuff like cub and torture porn and stuff and force me into a poly relationship with his bf and write gross things of my characters without my consent
> I really really need to talk to someone right now but all my friends are asleep
> I'm freaking out really badly if someone could talk to me please . . .


I'm not sure how helpful I can be, but I am awake.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Aug 12, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm not sure how helpful I can be, but I am awake.


I'm also worried I won't be helpful


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 12, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm not sure how helpful I can be, but I am awake.


Could I DM you?
I'm just freaking out because I have no one to talk to since all my friends are asleep right now


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 12, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Could I DM you?
> I'm just freaking out because I have no one to talk to since all my friends are asleep right now


If you want. It's no problem.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> You realize that if Donald Trump became a furry then some of furries' biggest enemies would have to switch sides on furry stuff in support of their God emperor, correct?


Uhuh...Welp, fuck it, Donald trump exists here too now


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 12, 2019)

Bottled Water said:


> i wonder if i, an incarnate of water, can drown?


no but probably disolve or lose your sense of self from mixing with another body of water


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 12, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> I'm currently having a borderline panic attack right now because this guy that's a psychopath is tweeting me on Twitter and following me there and I have blocked him on like everything else and thought he finally left me alone but he is STILL trying to talk to me after everything he did to me
> subject me to all tthat fucked up nsfw stuff like cub and torture porn and stuff and force me into a poly relationship with his bf and write gross things of my characters without my consent
> I really really need to talk to someone right now but all my friends are asleep
> I'm freaking out really badly if someone could talk to me please . . .


have u contacted a Mod? thy might be able to help block the IP addressrather than just the user


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 12, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Uhuh...Welp, fuck it, Donald trump exists here too now


Is the logic of my argument compelling?


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 12, 2019)

DrPepperAddict said:


> have u contacted a Mod? thy might be able to help block the IP addressrather than just the user


Well, it is the first time he contacted me on Twitter. Because I guess he found that I had made a Twitter account. I'm not sure that Twitter would do much since all the weird stuff he did was mostly on Discord.
I did block him though.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 12, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Well, it is the first time he contacted me on Twitter. Because I guess he found that I had made a Twitter account. I'm not sure that Twitter would do much since all the weird stuff he did was mostly on Discord.
> I did block him though.



You may want to make sure your internet connection is secure, So your data can't be intercepted and read. Also do a full anti virus and anti spyware scan on your computer.

Other than that, I am not sure what other advice to give you.


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 12, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Well, it is the first time he contacted me on Twitter. Because I guess he found that I had made a Twitter account. I'm not sure that Twitter would do much since all the weird stuff he did was mostly on Discord.
> I did block him though.


1) yeah, explain to a twitter mod what's going on.
2) dreammaker is right, its super important, and change all the paswords if you can
3) there are ways to block IP addresses urself, but I don't know them personally to tell u, but they are available to learn online. My uncle has one of those smart government computer jobs and he's done it for me for my irl stalkers so it does actually help... nothing to do about them showing up at ur door though unfortunately.


----------



## Black Burn (Aug 12, 2019)

*Watches furrafinity forum since it was some time since he was there anf looka for someone he perhaps knows...* Oh @Infrarednexus. I think I recognize you and @WereWOLFovna. But when I was last time here you couldn't write in english well


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 12, 2019)

Black Burn said:


> *Watches furrafinity forum since it was some time since he was there anf looka for someone he perhaps knows...* Oh @Infrarednexus. I think I recognize you and @WereWOLFovna. But when I was last time here you couldn't write in english well


Yep, I remember you. Nice to see you again.


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 13, 2019)

-glances into chat-


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 13, 2019)

DrachAttack said:


> -glances into chat-


*glances at you*


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 13, 2019)

Should I be happy with Melisa, My favourite oc?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 13, 2019)

You should absolutely be happy with your favourite thing.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 13, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> You should absolutely be happy with your favourite thing.



I am not sure, I have seen similar character's look a bit like mine.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 13, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I am not sure, I have seen similar character's look a bit like mine.


I bet there's about two hands full of fox Oc's with antlers. But y'know, this one is mine. That makes it unique. And that's what makes yours just as unique c:


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 13, 2019)

honestly with the abundant amount of sonas out there sometimes it can be hard having a truly unique fursona but as long as you put your own emotions into the design I don't see why it can't be unique and you


Dreammaker33 said:


> I am not sure, I have seen similar character's look a bit like mine.


----------



## Scrydan (Aug 13, 2019)

(sort of a repost from LPW but worth posting here too)


Meanwhile...in a dimension of reality that is not furry.

Yes, it is hard to imagine. I am up to working on some various projects. Oh, and I am moved into a new house now. Been settling in for a week now.
So consider this a progress report?

Also the video needs like redone. But it needed to be revealed like even sooner. Should have gotten it done like a month ago.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2019)

Applied for a new job today, really sick of my current one.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 14, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 14, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


Careful you don't scuff your laptop riding that around.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 14, 2019)

Im making noodles uwu


----------



## SwiftDog (Aug 14, 2019)

Wow. This topic has a lot of replies!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Aug 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 68189



FAF has existed since 2012? That was my (first) freshman year in college!


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 14, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> FAF has existed since 2012? That was my (first) freshman year in college!


Even further. I think there are posts from way back in 2008.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Aug 14, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Even further. I think there are posts from way back in 2008.



What I am hearing is that Satoshi Nakamoto could be one of the original FAF users...

Bitcoin was made for furries; you can't convince me otherwise! UwU

EDIT: forums.furaffinity.net: Satoshi


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 15, 2019)

My drawing tablet is arriving tomorrow! 
I made the excuse of needing an expensive professional one for my college classes but really I just miss drawing furry art and it gave me an excuse to invest like all my money
Dopamine levels up!


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 15, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> My drawing tablet is arriving tomorrow!
> I made the excuse of needing an expensive professional one for my college classes but really I just miss drawing furry art and it gave me an excuse to invest like all my money
> Dopamine levels up!



Omg I ordered one too some days ago.
Tho it will arrive on saturday.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Aug 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 68256


 
Oh thats alot


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 15, 2019)

Amazon had an 8% off coupon and in the end it was about 184€.
Finally I will be better at drawing smaller details.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 15, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> View attachment 68265
> 
> Amazon had an 8% off coupon and in the end it was about 184€.
> Finally I will be better at drawing smaller details.


I'm still on an Amazon boycott.


----------



## Dragon11916 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello. I'm new to actually being open about being a furry. I've had to hide it from my folks for a long time and I'm not sure how to get started? Like I said I'm new to the furry community.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 15, 2019)

Dragon11916 said:


> Hello. I'm new to actually being open about being a furry. I've had to hide it from my folks for a long time and I'm not sure how to get started? Like I said I'm new to the furry community.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 68304


delet this


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 16, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 68304





AceQuorthon said:


> delet this


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 16, 2019)

Its here 
Btw its really goid


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 16, 2019)

Btw, my Discord is Mishagreen#5717


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2019)

Windows is so rubbish. Their recent update returned a lot of my customisations to their default settings, such as recording history and displaying it in the cortana bar, which I don't want windows to do. 
The way they've designed their settings panel means it's difficult to find the correct panes to change these permissions, and every time they do a major update they revert them to normal and change the settings layout- as if they want to make it actively hard to change the settings. :\

I had to look up how to change the settings on youtube.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 16, 2019)

I remember back in the beginning of 10 where there was a way to effectively kill Cortana. I think with recent updates she may be immortal now.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 16, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I remember back in the beginning of 10 where there was a way to effectively kill Cortana. I think with recent updates she may be immortal now.


The data collection can be killed, the hard way if needs be. Cortana still lives on as a husk in the form of the search function.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 17, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> View attachment 68329


Nice mascot! A Fenix! Apparently they sell a colorable figurine as well: AC 62 Moscot|XP-PEN


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Nice mascot! A Fenix! Apparently they sell a colorable figurine as well: AC 62 Moscot|XP-PEN



I thought it was finnick from Zootopia.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 17, 2019)

In other news...
www.sfgate.com: Scientists say monster penguin once swam New Zealand oceans


> Scientists in New Zealand said Wednesday they've found fossilized bones from an extinct monster penguin that was about the size of an adult human and swam the oceans some 60 million years ago.
> 
> They said the previously undiscovered species is believed to have stood about 1.6 meters (5 feet 2 inches) tall and weighed up to 80 kilograms (176 pounds). It's believed to have been one of several species of giant penguins that thrived soon after dinosaurs died out.
> 
> The findings were published this week in "Alcheringa: An Australasian Journal of Palaeontology."


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 17, 2019)

Finally got some training as Seconman on the Class 03, lovely old shunter from... Probably the 50's. There's no plaque on it, so I can't tell for sure. Lovely old thing, air-con and 4th gear are broken though, so we were stuck with a 15 mp/h limit, but it was fun to be working on a diesel locomotive, even if I'm filthy from having to climb in between the coaches to uncouple and re-couple the train at each end of the line.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 17, 2019)

I was looking for a Magic Card for a meme, but I found this instead.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 18, 2019)

All glory to the hypno-noodle!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> All glory to the hypno-noodle!


Trippy!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

So what have you guys been up to today?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 19, 2019)

Can anyone tell me why I don't feel so good?


----------



## VileTypos (Aug 20, 2019)

i feel like i’ve only been logging on lately to say “i’m not dead yet,” and i feel like i may never be active on here again. but i really don’t want to leave yet...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 20, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> i feel like i’ve only been logging on lately to say “i’m not dead yet,” and i feel like i may never be active on here again. but i really don’t want to leave yet...


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 20, 2019)

@Simo um... so your cousins out here in the country got a little excited and sprayed me. As you are the master partier and love to spray people, how do you bedt get the stinky juice off my fur? (Irl got sprayed by a skunk and yeah... still had to work.)


----------



## Simo (Aug 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> @Simo um... so your cousins out here in the country got a little excited and sprayed me. As you are the master partier and love to spray people, how do you bedt get the stinky juice off my fur? (Irl got sprayed by a skunk and yeah... still had to work.)



Oh, you have a new, woodsy perfume!

Well, as the spray consists of some very complex, oily compounds, this is the best way to date that I have heard or removing it:

*Mix the following:*

1 quart 3 percent hydrogen peroxide.
1/4 cup baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)
1 teaspoon liquid soap or dish detergent.
Mix these together and bathe ("shampoo" in or rub down) the spray victim thoroughly.
Be sure to use this mixture immediately after it is created, as it is unstable.
(The mixture may get quite warm, generally not too much, but do be aware of that, and do this in a tub, where you have cooler water available)

But I am sure everyone thought you smelled pretty, anyway : )


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 20, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oh, you have a new, woodsy perfume!
> 
> Well, as the spray consists of some very complex, oily compounds, this is the best way to date that I have heard or removing it:
> 
> ...


Alrighty then I'll do that, though you do need to tell your family to be nice and not run out onto the road, spray a pretty kitty and then run away.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 20, 2019)

There is some useful advice in this song. 

www.furaffinity.net: Skunk spray chemistry research song. by BD


----------



## Simo (Aug 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Alrighty then I'll do that, though you do need to tell your family to be nice and not run out onto the road, spray a pretty kitty and then run away.



OK, I will pass this along to them! Skunks almost always spray as a last resort, unless startled...and, as they have very poor eyesight, can sometimes startle easily. Maybe this one was already running from some other danger, saw the kitty and thought, well, can't take chances : P


----------



## Bottled Water (Aug 20, 2019)

hydrate or diedrate


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 20, 2019)

Bottled Water said:


> hydrate or diedrate


Hehe. I think I know who this alt belongs too 
:  )


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2019)

So that's where Charlotte is these days.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


It's amazing how they create such beautiful patterns


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 21, 2019)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


I like the intricate designs, but I'm going to need Raid and fire....


----------



## Cyroo (Aug 21, 2019)

It was a good run. Thanks FAF.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 21, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> It was a good run. Thanks FAF.


?


----------



## Tyno (Aug 21, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> ?


I'm guessing they raced FAF :V


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 22, 2019)

Starting college application essays, trying to understand AP Statistics, mannnnnn it's never ending huh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 22, 2019)

I was woken up by firealarms twice this morning. Lucky me.


----------



## Doulyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I was woken up by firealarms twice this morning. Lucky me.



Apparently your just too hot for your building to handle:3


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 22, 2019)

I am reminded by Predators v. Prey here.
www.theguardian.com: The great Australian cafe war: he thought he was the best customer ever ... but was he?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 22, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I am reminded by Predators v. Prey here.
> www.theguardian.com: The great Australian cafe war: he thought he was the best customer ever ... but was he?



That's amazing


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 22, 2019)

So I will try to infect "Open chat" now with my cuteness! *hugs @Everyone here*
Here I come from LWP.. :V


----------



## Larch (Aug 22, 2019)

Firio Zifirion said:


> So I will try to infect "Open chat" now with my cuteness! *hugs @Everyone here*
> Here I come from LWP.. :V



I am more cute than you are! I will sink this chat into the cute sinkhole!


----------



## Everyone (Aug 23, 2019)

Firio Zifirion said:


> So I will try to *infect* "Open chat" now with my *cuteness*! *hugs @Everyone here*
> Here I come from LWP.. :V


ಠ_ಠ it spreads like a virus.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 23, 2019)

Yesterday I went to the doctor and I got diagnosed with Autism. I feel nervous and worried. She says it means my brain is wired differently from other people's.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yesterday I went to the doctor and I got diagnosed with Autism. I feel nervous and worried. She says it means my brain is wired differently.



Don’t worry!  You just process and perceive things differently, which is not a bad thing :  )


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 23, 2019)

Ain't like something has changed about you. At best, it'll help you resignify whatever you need 'bout yourself and thus it gives support to better understand how to handle your surroundings.

When my sister first pointed out the possibility that I was autistic, years ago, she presented me with this article (translated to Portuguese at the time):

www.bbc.co.uk: It all made sense when we found out we were autistic - BBC News

The key was the following line:


> As a child I'd felt as though everyone but me had been given a manual on how to behave around other people.



It further explained loads about my interaction with my own family, former friends, classmates, teachers from both school and college and even my previous work at a publishing house. Currently I do therapy as a complement.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 23, 2019)

NethaEmerald said:


> I am more cute than you are! I will sink this chat into the cute sinkhole!


I have to agree


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m cute



Firio Zifirion said:


> I have to agree



Aw, thanks so much Firio!


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 23, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> I’m NOT cute
> I AM NOT CUTE FIRIO! You are!


I am!?


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 23, 2019)

Only Protogens can be cute!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 23, 2019)

Firio Zifirion said:


> Only Protogens can be cute!









They're good dancers too


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 23, 2019)

How is everyone today?


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> They're good dancers too


So frikiiin cutttteeee aaaaaaaa


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't know much about it. Is that what it is basically?



You'll be fine so don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yesterday I went to the doctor and I got diagnosed with Autism. I feel nervous and worried. She says it means my brain is wired differently from other people's.


No that's really not something to worry about X3
It's not a disease or anything.
The part about differently wired brains is definitely true, but it is purely "different" not "wrong"
I'm on the spectrum too, and it can make life a bit awkward when it comes to social interaction. But knowing you have autism will help with that I think.
Also it's a super power! I recommend looking up a list of famous people with Asperger's or autism. Lil hint: Einstein is believed by many to be on the list ^w^


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 23, 2019)

It's that time again.
Hope y'all have a nice weekend


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 23, 2019)

When you are tired from lack of sleep and emotionally drained from getting into character for a Discord RP during an intense moment.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> When you are tired from lack of sleep and emotionally drained from getting into character for a Discord RP during an intense moment.


I just hug furs!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 24, 2019)

I have doge furs huggin mah feets


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 24, 2019)

Random thought: I think the USA should either change its name to be something like USN(orth)A(merica) or just buy the other American countries. The inaccurate name is weird.

I don't like inconsistencies.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 24, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Random thought: I think the USA should either change its name to be something like USN(orth)A(merica) or just buy the other American countries. The inaccurate name is weird.


Alt take, Canada buys the US.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 24, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Alt take, Canada buys the US.


That would also preserve consistency... Hmm.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 24, 2019)

Hotter take;
Greenland Considering Buying US Back - The Reykjavik Grapevine


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 24, 2019)

I realized a while ago that one of my biggest drives(?), preserving consistency, has influenced me to a degree. It makes me hate cognitive dissonance in myself, for one.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 24, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Hotter take;
> Greenland Considering Buying US Back - The Reykjavik Grapevine


Is this a satire website? I can't tell from the name.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 24, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Is this a satire website? I can't tell from the name.


No, but it was a satirical comment from Greenland's Prime Minister.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yesterday I went to the doctor and I got diagnosed with Autism. I feel nervous and worried. She says it means my brain is wired differently from other people's.


Any specific type? I know a bit about a few different kinds.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 24, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> No, but it was a satirical comment from Greenland's Prime Minister.


Oh, nice to see that they have a sense of humor then.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 28, 2019)

Not sure where to post this but i really love how rude the users at Audiosciencereview are. Got told i was supporting doxxing when i argued how the owner SBAF is a creep and now I'm egotistical because i showed a old thread on hydrogenaudio was wiped because reasons. Not to mention my Opus is magic and overrated/underrated thread had off topic flame war.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 28, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Not sure where to post this but i really love how rude the users at Audiosciencereview are. Got told i was supporting doxxing when i argued how the owner SBAF is a creep and now I'm egotistical because i showed a old thread on hydrogenaudio was wiped because reasons. Not to mention my Opus is magic and overrated/underrated thread had off topic flame war.


Reddit is like Gallipoli: Just don't.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 28, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Reddit is like Gallipoli: Just don't.



Actually the tone there does scream Reddit. Allot have no clue on what there saying or its limited, The audiophile bashing is off putting since they got salty with my lossy is outdated thread. 

Because yeah I'm gonna take someone seriously that there phone/mp3 player is 32GB in 2019. A 200GB micro SD is £24 on amazon uk, which is enough for lossless audio. lol


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 29, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> "_*Pizza Hut.... Pizza, To Go*_"...
> (Press those buttons, dearie)...........


I want pizza.. Nowwwww


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 29, 2019)

fucking hate labs


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> fucking hate labs


Beats a factory floor.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 29, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Beats a factory floor.



I've not worked in a factory so I'm not in a position to tell.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> fucking hate labs



Oh, I dunno, they can be lovely dogs.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm lonely but too antisocial to see the purpose in making friends.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 29, 2019)

I've done nothing but work and grind for the last few months if not half a year and I think I'm forgetting how to relax. I had 2 hours alone to myself one afternoon and I didn't know what to do so I just sat there.

I don't think I'm burning out because I would recognize the symptoms from previous experiences. I'm not sure if it's the type of work I'm doing that's causing me to keep pushing or if it's just an unconscious mental pressure to work harder to get further ahead.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 29, 2019)

Need to get out of sales. I hate customers...


----------



## Simo (Aug 29, 2019)

Sort of sad for silly reasons here...but have been writing more seriously so that's good and posted a work in progress here in my Sig but no comments 

It's hard for me in ways to write feeling there's no audience or any feedback....I'll get furs who want me to critique their art and I will though am not an artist just one that has studied art history and such a bit and is self educated....it seems odd to hear claims of "I just don't read or read poetry" when it's really not much different than song lyrics....and so I tend to feel a bit isolated and alone in all this......


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 29, 2019)

Man! I almost forgot about tbis place. * looks around with a bit of nostalgia*


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 29, 2019)

Simo said:


> Sort of sad for silly reasons here...but have been writing more seriously so that's good and posted a work in progress here in my Sig but no comments
> 
> It's hard for me in ways to write feeling there's no audience of any feedback....I'll get furs who want me to critique their art and I will though am not an artist just one that has studied art history and such a bit and is self educated....it seems odd to hear claims of I just don't read or read poetry when it's really not much different than song lyrics....and so I tend to feel a bit isolated and alone in all this......


Poetry is cool. And you are not alone, Simo.


----------



## Simo (Aug 29, 2019)

Okami The Wolf said:


> Poetry is cool. And you are not alone, Simo.



Thanks, Okami. 

Still, I get the feeling from the ammount of interest in it, that it is about .1% as cool as video games and memes, at best 

Oh, well. But I do try, and also, am reaching out to other venues: I tend to post works here that have something of a furry/animal based element to them, just to see what sorts of reactions I might get. I need to find other writing forums, I think. Though, in the years I have posted the occasional poem here, I've gotten ten times the feedback I have as on my FA page, so there is that : P


----------



## Foxosh (Aug 29, 2019)

*putses around*
OwO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 29, 2019)

If you want to know who you are, it's important to know who you've been.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 29, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> If you want to know who you are, it's important to know who you've been.



Know thyself


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 29, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Know thyself



And know thyfloof.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 29, 2019)

For the florida furs out there, please stay safe! Dorian upgraded to a category 4


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 29, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> For the florida furs out there, please stay safe! Dorian upgraded to a category 4



Already? Come on up here to the Carolinas. We have Walmarts and BBQ.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 29, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Already? Come on up here to the Carolinas. We have Walmarts and BBQ.



Lexington style BBQ is the best :V


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 29, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Lexington style BBQ is the best :V



Get your vinegar away from my meat!
I like my hot mustard sauce, thanks.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 29, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Get your vinegar away from my meat!
> I like my hot mustard sauce, thanks.



How
About hickory style then?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 29, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> How
> About hickory style then?



But of course.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 29, 2019)

Come to the Midwest. We have corn, and it's only a 10 hour drive.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 29, 2019)

Or come to the Southwest, with enchiladas and...avocados galore.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 29, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Or come to the Southwest, with enchiladas and...avocados galore.



*drools*

Love enchiladas!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 29, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Or come to the Southwest, with enchiladas and...avocados galore.


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Simo said:


> Thanks, Okami.
> 
> Still, I get the feeling from the ammount of interest in it, that it is about .1% as cool as video games and memes, at best
> 
> Oh, well. But I do try, and also, am reaching out to other venues: I tend to post works here that have something of a furry/animal based element to them, just to see what sorts of reactions I might get. I need to find other writing forums, I think. Though, in the years I have posted the occasional poem here, I've gotten ten times the feedback I have as on my FA page, so there is that : P


I guess I should check out your work!*kicks self for not doing it sooner*


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2019)

So many trees are dying here.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 30, 2019)

Well, being here in the Southwest, grass isn't getting high.  I might need to break out the lawnmower (rock crusher) as the rocks are growing too fast.

If you see Dorian, we could use the rain here.  Don't know why you guys get special consideration.


----------



## Foxosh (Aug 30, 2019)

owo


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 30, 2019)

>w<


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 30, 2019)

*w*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> How
> About hickory style then?



I realize now that I don't know exactly what hickory style is. Is that in reference to Hickory, NC, or just hickory wood smoked?


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 30, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I realize now that I don't know exactly what hickory style is. Is that in reference to Hickory, NC, or just hickory wood smoked?


Hehe

I have got my self confused.  Hickory is used to smoke the bbq.   

We have 2 styles here. Lexington and Eastern style.   

The difference is in the sauce and what part of the pig is used.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Hehe
> 
> I have got my self confused.  Hickory is used to smoke the bbq.
> 
> ...



The pure vinegar, eastern style, is the one that I don't care about. Give me some real sauce!


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> The difference is in the sauce and what part of the pig is used.


I always like the belly part.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 30, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> The pure vinegar, eastern style, is the one that I don't care about. Give me some real sauce!



Same here!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 30, 2019)

I like to smoke with Pecan wood. Gives more of a subtle flavor but it's more versatile.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I like to smoke with Pecan wood. Gives more of a subtle flavor but it's more versatile.



I smoke apple and hickory. Never tried pecan. I don't really smoke much. I put a foil pouch of wood chips in my grill just so make smoke, but it's not the same as smoking.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 31, 2019)

I saw @A Minty cheetah in person at a mall:


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2019)

It's unreasonable difficult to simply buy a train ticket in this country. :\ I have to wait until the day before my journey, and travel to a different train station, to buy the ticket because my local one isn't staffed on Sundays and the ticket I want to buy requires facial verification. 

I don't even know if the ticket will get me to my destination because the rail service is going to be on strike.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It's unreasonable difficult to simply buy a train ticket in this country. :\ I have to wait until the day before my journey, and travel to a different train station, to buy the ticket because my local one isn't staffed on Sundays and the ticket I want to buy requires facial verification.
> 
> I don't even know if the ticket will get me to my destination because the rail service is going to be on strike.



Geez, that's strange!

lol, we're getting a strike soon too


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Geez, that's strange!
> 
> lol, we're getting a strike soon too



It makes me realise how lucky I am that normally I live within walking distance of work. This commute I'm starting is going to add 3 hours to my working day.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> ...and the ticket I want to buy requires facial verification.


Facial verification? That sounds a bit too much for a simple train ride. I remember riding commuter rail some years ago, and all I did was buy tickets at a self-serve kiosk, occasionally have the tickets verified by a conductor physically and then enter the train.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Facial verification? That sounds a bit too much for a simple train ride. I remember riding commuter rail some years ago, and all I did was buy tickets at a self-serve kiosk, occasionally have the tickets verified by a conductor physically and then enter the train.



If you want to buy season tickets with a lower cost they require you buy them with a rail-card that has a picture of your face. You have to present the card to a member of staff for your first purchase. 

My local train station isn't staffed on Sundays, and weekly season tickets are only sold on Sundays, so that means I have to travel to a different station so that they can verify my identity.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If you want to buy season tickets with a lower cost they require you buy them with a rail-card that has a picture of your face. You have to present the card to a member of staff for your first purchase.
> 
> My local train station isn't staffed on Sundays, and weekly season tickets are only sold on Sundays, so that means I have to travel to a different station so that they can verify my identity.


Ah, I understand now. I was thinking about another kind of facial verification.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 31, 2019)

Cave foxxo did his first solo work in the signal box. It was kinda terrifying, but really fun.


----------



## Marcl (Aug 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If you want to buy season tickets with a lower cost they require you buy them with a rail-card that has a picture of your face. You have to present the card to a member of staff for your first purchase.
> 
> My local train station isn't staffed on Sundays, and weekly season tickets are only sold on Sundays, so that means I have to travel to a different station so that they can verify my identity.


Okay, that looks like far too much complicated system to buy a ticket. Like, what's the point of all this procedure?

On the other note, I had a good experience with buses, but I heard train service in the UK isn't really good.


----------



## Simo (Aug 31, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Okay, that looks like far too much complicated system to buy a ticket. Like, what's the point of all this procedure?
> 
> On the other note, I had a good experience with buses, but I heard train service in the UK isn't really good.



Hi Marcl....long time no see! I'll drop you a PM soon...and more reliably than any train here or in the UK


----------



## Marcl (Aug 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> Hi Marcl....long time no see! I'll drop you a PM soon...and more reliably than any train here or in the UK


Hi, hi!

And that's not that hard to achieve. The English train lines seem to put a good competition in being off-schedule ;p


----------



## Tapper (Aug 31, 2019)

Good evening


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 31, 2019)

Sup.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Sep 1, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> View attachment 69894



And I was just about to make a new thread there : )


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 1, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> View attachment 69894



Ya'll need furry Jesus


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 1, 2019)

You pleb, get on my Raptor Jesus level.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 1, 2019)

There is only one way to truly settle this!


----------



## Simo (Sep 1, 2019)

Let us not forget Furry Moses:






...though as @Massan Otter  has pointed out, I see furry Moses as an otter, floating down the river in his little basket.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 1, 2019)

Would you still talk to your friend if they said this to you? I know about all the furry slander and bs and memes but like, as a furry, a furry artist, and an animal lover, this brought my mood down that this person is so closed minded that they’re still living that 2012 “furries are sexual freaks” mentality


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 1, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Would you still talk to your friend if they said this to you? I know about all the furry slander and bs and memes but like, as a furry, a furry artist, and an animal lover, this brought my mood down that this person is so closed minded that they’re still living that 2012 “furries are sexual freaks” mentality
> View attachment 69906View attachment 69910 View attachment 69911



I'd just assume said "friend" was trying to troll me and the proceed to troll the crap out of him even harder. Find the most raunchy furry nonsense I could and just spam it at him under the guise of being sympathetic. "I totally understand my dude, furries are so gross check out this stuff. God, this is so sick, but not as sick as this."

This may also explain why I don't have many friends left as I dive further into adulthood. Apply my advice at your own discretion.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 1, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I'd just assume said "friend" was trying to troll me and the proceed to troll the crap out of him even harder. Find the most raunchy furry nonsense I could and just spam it at him under the guise of being sympathetic. "I totally understand my dude, furries are so gross check out this stuff. God, this is so sick, but not as sick as this."
> 
> This may also explain why I don't have many friends left as I dive further into adulthood. Apply my advice at your own discretion.



Wish it was a troll, I can deal with that. Genuine opinion from the person


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 1, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Wish it was a troll, I can deal with that. Genuine opinion from the person



The friendship is irrevocably tainted. You may as well go out guns blazing.

Troll them with the very worst that the furry fandom has to offer but maintain the guise of sympathy to continue making them suffer. Revel in their pain.

I am not a good person.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 1, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Would you still talk to your friend if they said this to you? I know about all the furry slander and bs and memes but like, as a furry, a furry artist, and an animal lover, this brought my mood down that this person is so closed minded that they’re still living that 2012 “furries are sexual freaks” mentality
> View attachment 69906View attachment 69910 View attachment 69911


Tell him he's a twat.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 1, 2019)

Simo said:


> Let us not forget Furry Moses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The stone tablets would make sense too - otters are notoriously bad with paper, it gets soggy and the ink runs.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 1, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> The stone tablets would make sense too - otters are notoriously bad with paper, it gets soggy and the ink runs.


Otters can't be Moses, they already have the Taggerung!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 1, 2019)

I just imagine Moses using God's commandments to open clams on his tummy


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 1, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I just imagine Moses using God's commandments to open clams on his tummy



To be fair, the tablets don't say not to! 
(That bit's probably in Leviticus...)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 1, 2019)

God would surely forgive it anyway since its just so cute.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 1, 2019)

Why are anvils so expensive? I can't find one under $300.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 1, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Why are anvils so expensive? I can't find one under $300.



Please tell me you want one as part of an elaborate scheme to catch a bird!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 1, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Please tell me you want one as part of an elaborate scheme to catch a bird!



That was the plan, but not for $300. That buys a lot of chicken.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 1, 2019)

@Borophagus Monoclinous 
Has anyone told you your name is both really cool and some nerd shit. And I appreciate it.


----------



## Marcl (Sep 1, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> That was the plan, but not for $300. That buys a lot of chicken.


Use the chicken to attract more birds?
Or made an anvil out of chickens?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 1, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Use the chicken to attract more birds?
> Or made an anvil out of chickens?



Yes.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> @Borophagus Monoclinous
> Has anyone told you your name is both really cool and some nerd shit. And I appreciate it.




No, but thanks. 
 I'm working on a fursona, but I haven't chosen an artist, yet.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 1, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> No, but thanks.
> I'm working on a fursona, but I haven't chosen an artist, yet.


Userpage of Likri -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Does really good work. They did my ref. 
www.furaffinity.net: Misha Bordiga Zahradník Reference by MishaGreen


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Userpage of Likri -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> Does really good work. They did my ref.
> www.furaffinity.net: Misha Bordiga Zahradník Reference by MishaGreen



That is good work. I will add Likri to my list. Thanks


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 2, 2019)

I need this in my life!!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 2, 2019)

Are OC furs better or worse than LPW furs?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 2, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Are OC furs better or worse than LPW furs?


This is a much more chill environment. LPW is much more chaotic!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 3, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> This is a much more chill environment. LPW is much more chaotic!



I like chillin
And I love minty things


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 3, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Are OC furs better or worse than LPW furs?


Honestly, they're better. LPW furs is like Porky's, Airplane and the Simpsons combined.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 3, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I like chillin
> And I love minty things


Minty things are the best things!


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Sep 3, 2019)

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 3, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Goodnight everyone.


Night!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 3, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Are OC furs better or worse than LPW furs?


What would you say if OC chatters and LPW chatters used both?

Night, dream!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 3, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> What would you say if OC chatters and LPW chatters used both?
> 
> Night, dream!



I wouldn't have much to say. I am le tired.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 3, 2019)

Same.  dreading work in morning.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 3, 2019)

Just a heads up. 

Jim is making a video series about furries over at bitchute. 
I would avoid posting personal stuff for a while


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 3, 2019)

The only controversial Jim I know of is Sterling.

And if he wants to know my real name it's David D. Davidson and the D stands for David.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm talking about Metokur


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 3, 2019)

I've gone Viral™


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168182237545844736
Does that mean I'm a Popufur® now?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 3, 2019)

Is this accurate @Simo ?


----------



## Simo (Sep 3, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Is this accurate @Simo ?
> View attachment 70111



Sadly yeah in many poor parts on the west and east sides since the 1960s riots: legacy of segregation and redlining that haunts the city still as it has others: DC, Richmond....better topic for the political threads though I can see a certain humor and irony.

Living in Baltimore you have to!

But outside the areas of preservation and gentrification lays an eerie reminder of the past castsing its long shadows onto the present: and a reminder of how much more stark and rampant poverty and homelessness is in the US vs. the UK: again if interest exists please take things to the politics thread....thanks, all.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 3, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> Jim is making a video series about furries over at bitchute.
> I would avoid posting personal stuff for a while



I like cheese. I have an itchy toe. My favourite coloure is blue. My pen is huge.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Don't know if 40k is anyone's gig here, but I did a bit of kit-bashing this afternoon. Some basic Cadian bodies with some spare Tempestus Scion heads, plus the Scion banner, and a few Assault Marine jump packs I managed to salvage from my dad's old Ultramarines.

Sure, they might not be _lore friendly, _but they look cool, and I can just pass them off as lightly armed shock troops.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 5, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Don't know if 40k is anyone's gig here, but I did a bit of kit-bashing this afternoon. Some basic Cadian bodies with some spare Tempestus Scion heads, plus the Scion banner, and a few Assault Marine jump packs I managed to salvage from my dad's old Ultramarines.
> 
> Sure, they might not be _lore friendly, _but they look cool, and I can just pass them off as lightly armed shock troops.


It's no worse than my crisis CO with a heavy rail rifle. No pics because priming went stupid and stripping the paint is a fucking process.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 5, 2019)

Also, so many typos from everyone this morning!


----------



## Marcl (Sep 5, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Don't know if 40k is anyone's gig here, but I did a bit of kit-bashing this afternoon. Some basic Cadian bodies with some spare Tempestus Scion heads, plus the Scion banner, and a few Assault Marine jump packs I managed to salvage from my dad's old Ultramarines.
> 
> Sure, they might not be _lore friendly, _but they look cool, and I can just pass them off as lightly armed shock troops.



OwO 40k!

Heh, my whole adventure with this kind of games was Warhammer Fantasy Battle. And mostly hearing about it and watching. Well, that's what I got for picking Bretonnia. x3

Well, seems like 40k managed to prevail far better than WFB, maybe one day I'll have a look at it. My main issue with those kinds of games is the price due to figurines.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 5, 2019)

Alright
I'm here too now


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 6, 2019)

What a wonderful day


----------



## Niru the Husky (Sep 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> What a wonderful day
> View attachment 70290


My eyes are bleeding ;0
;P


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> What a wonderful day
> View attachment 70290


I have to work through Sunday.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 6, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I have to work through Sunday.


Dab on your boss and demand a raise, if he/she doesn't comply keep dabbing away


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Dab on your boss and demand a raise, if he/she doesn't comply keep dabbing away
> View attachment 70291


I'm salary not Union, but the Union is going on targeted strikes now so my boss getting memed hard.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 6, 2019)

tommorow is "dungeon ni dae" day


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2019)

I've been working 12 hour days all this week. So fucking dead.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I've been working 12 hour days all this week. So fucking dead.


Eat your boss.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Eat your boss.



I only eat the rich.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I only eat the rich.


When I say boss in this sense, I mean the wealthy person that owns your company, or if public Boris Johnson.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 6, 2019)

I only eat everything...
 * briefly chases own tail*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I only eat the rich.


When you're broke which means technically everyone is rich therefore meaning you can eat everyone.



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I only eat everything...
> * briefly chases own tail*


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 6, 2019)

www.santafenewmexican.com: Wayward serval warms up to green chile and is captured unharmed
Such is the power of green chile.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 6, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> www.santafenewmexican.com: Wayward serval warms up to green chile and is captured unharmed
> Such is the power of green chile.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 6, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> View attachment 70333


It's really not hard to be GDPR friendly as a website.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 6, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's really not hard to be GDPR friendly as a website.


Yeah it isn't which makes me both sad and annoyed.

Sad coz I have no idea what @Manchesterite wanted to show and annoyed because it's not hard to follow as a website either...
Then again, I guess they're lazy like me.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Sad coz I have no idea what @Manchesterite wanted to show...


Here's a summary from the website:


> Even an African cat can’t resist Hatch green chile seasoning.
> The serval seen roaming Hyde Memorial State Park by nearby residents and park employees was captured unharmed with a live trap early Thursday morning by New Mexico Game and Fish and parks staff.
> The department credited the Market Street supermarket on North Guadalupe Street with donating a seasoned rotisserie chicken used as bait.
> Tristanna Bickford, a department spokeswoman, told _The New Mexican_ the animal was reported to Game and Fish last Friday but she couldn’t say how long the cat had been in Hyde Park.
> ...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 6, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Here's a summary from the website:


Hmm, interesting.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 7, 2019)

Oh god why did I decide to go out with family at 9 AM after a night of excessive vodka? I have regrets


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 7, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> www.santafenewmexican.com: Wayward serval warms up to green chile and is captured unharmed
> Such is the power of green chile.


Ah yes, the green chile and it's hot deliciousness


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's really not hard to be GDPR friendly as a website.



I think it's a 'but muh fweedums!' response. 

How dare the europeans insist on stuffy regulations like keeping user data securely protected with a password, how very dare they! We'll block access to our website for half a billion people and that'll show 'em.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 7, 2019)

My local model railway exhibition has a VR stand today, so I got to try VR for the first time. Derail Valley on a HTC Vive. It’s... An experience. I do want a Vive now. My experience putting it on for the first time was “Oh, this isn’t too bad” and then I turned around and because I nearly forgot the Vive is 360 degrees free movement, I had a small panic. It also fucks with you because you expect to touch or lean on stuff, but you just go through it and it really fucks with your depth perception


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 7, 2019)

I’m going to work now, I’m gonna leave you guys with this song


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2019)

All the furries are like 19 and I am old enough to be boring and unwantable. .-.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> All the furries are like 19 and I am old enough to be boring and unwantable. .-.


We are both just old and unwantable. I can't describe collecting samples and data in Svalbard as boring.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> We are both just old and unwantable. I can't describe collecting samples and data in Svalbard as boring.



Now we both feel so much better.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Now we both feel so much better.


Sorry. I've been feeling a way lately.


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> All the furries are like 19 and I am old enough to be boring and unwantable. .-.



Old?????? Aren't you like, 26????  That is not old!!!!! Plus, you have a youthful look and features. And are anything but boring!

But it can seem like many furries are much, much younger; sometimes I do feel a bit of a generation gap, but all in all, I don't look at age so much, as how I get along with a person, interests we share, what there is in common, and what we might teach each other. I've never thought that age necessarily equals wisdom, and have found that younger people often have insights that can be just as fresh and poignant as some old man, with a long beard, sitting on a stone on a mountaintop.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 7, 2019)

kek


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 7, 2019)

Simo said:


> Old?????? Aren't you like, 26????  That is not old!!!!! Plus, you have a youthful look and features. And are anything but boring!
> 
> But it can seem like many furries are much, much younger; sometimes I do feel a bit of a generation gap, but all in all, I don't look at age so much, as how I get along with a person, interests we share, what there is in common, and what we might teach each other. I've never thought that age necessarily equals wisdom, and have found that younger people often have insights that can be just as fresh and poignant as some old man, with a long beard, sitting on a stone on a mountaintop.



Well, damn,  if I said it once, it's been at least eight times - 42.  I am a distinctly aged and antique woman.

Would say fine wine, but more like vinegar and stale beer.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Simo said:


> Old?????? Aren't you like, 26????  That is not old!!!!!


I am turning 24 this month and I already feel old.


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 7, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Well, damn,  if I said it once, it's been at least eight times - 42.  I am a distinctly aged and antique woman.
> 
> Would say fine wine, but more like vinegar and stale beer.



No way! ......you look like your late 20’s early 30’s !



Manchesterite said:


> I am turning 24 this month and I already feel old.



*wishes you an early Happy Birthday*!

You are not old


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 7, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> No way! ......you look like your late 20’s early 30’s !



Partially Asian.  When I show my age, I'll look like dirt.my mom is 70, looks 50.  my grandmother is 93, looks like a raisin.  Not that I would tell her, she can still kick my butt!


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 7, 2019)

Hehe @A Minty cheetah thought I was in the lower 20’s


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 7, 2019)

Glad this idiot is back.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 7, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Hehe @A Minty cheetah thought I was in the lower 20’s


'Tis true! You don't look your age at all!


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 7, 2019)

Awww Thanks!

You also do not look your age at all!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 7, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Awww Thanks!
> 
> You also do not look your age at all!





 
But I'll take the compliment, I guess. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2019)

Simo said:


> I've never thought that age necessarily equals wisdom, and have found that younger people often have insights that can be just as fresh and poignant as some old man, with a long beard, sitting on a stone on a mountaintop.



I think we're_ all _idiots. 

I'm not 26 yet btw, but still.


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I am turning 24 this month and I already feel old.



24? That's barely out of diapers!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 8, 2019)

Simo said:


> 24? That's barely out of diapers!


Doesn't have to be anymore, apparently
-3-
I'm not sorry


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks like you're in for some trouble @Manchesterite


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Looks like you're in for some trouble @Manchesterite



Why is that?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 8, 2019)

Recently discovered a new kind of creativity. Now you can make pixel pictures of thermoplastic. Tried on the legs and small images. Trifle can be used as trinkets and magnets, but large...... they completely replace the whole picture! Maybe someone interesting is?


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Looks like you're in for some trouble @Manchesterite


That sounds ominous


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 8, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> That sounds ominous



I protec!!


----------



## Keefur (Sep 8, 2019)

You all were talking about being old.  Don't even go there with me.  When you get to be my age, then you can talk.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Sep 8, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> I protec!!



I attack!

I gotta stripey back!


----------



## Sushimitsu (Sep 8, 2019)

Keefur said:


> You all were talking about being old.  Don't even go there with me.  When you get to be my age, then you can talk.



I'm 22 and have already had more back problems then my actual papa! Sometimes I feel like im 44 already! Now I need a Fuzzy fur to come help massage this furry back of mine before it gets worse


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 8, 2019)

The DOS wave was annoying trying to check my memes. Not sure who on some bullshit but they need to not.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 8, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> The DOS wave was annoying trying to check my memes. Not sure who on some bullshit but they need to not.



Did I miss something? What is DOS?


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 8, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Did I miss something? What is DOS?


2 in Spanish or disk operating system :V

But in this instance Denial of Service


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 8, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> 2 in Spanish or disk operating system :V
> 
> But in this instance Denial of Service



Ah, ok. Fixed now?


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 8, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Ah, ok. Fixed now?


Not sure, currently under another attack, from what @Water Draco posted in LPW


----------



## TR273 (Sep 8, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Not sure, currently under another attack, from what @Water Draco posted in LPW


The site's up but with a warning it will be running slower than usual.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 8, 2019)

I have noticed other sites being difficult to access today so it may be a Distributed Denial Of Service attack on the host service effecting a number of servers of different sites.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 8, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I am turning 24 this month and I already feel old.



I'm turning 44 this month but feel more like 24.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 8, 2019)

Wondering if FA was DDOSed before just because the attacker/s didn't like the site.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 8, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Wondering if FA was DDOSed before just because the attacker/s didn't like the site.


Could have been a general attack on whichever company houses the FA servers...


----------



## TR273 (Sep 8, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Wondering if FA was DDOSed before just because the attacker/s didn't like the site.


Answer : Some people lead very small lives.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 8, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Answer : Some people lead very small lives.


Mouse did it, confirmed.


----------



## Simo (Sep 9, 2019)

Been struggling here, with some serious bouts of depression, and kind of freaking out: I just can't seem to keep up, with things, even working full time, long commute, have been breaking down: I think I hide a lot of myself, here, and joke around, and am friendly, but inside, I feel really panicked : once again, and even as I thought things would even out, I'm scared of being homeless and broke, and without much time to act on it all.

 As I get older, it gets harder, to hold onto hope. I'll try to keep posting here, maybe it'll keep my spirits up.

It was ironic that this is Suicide Prevention Week, I thought: what would really prevent it would be living wages, better health care..........am in a state of mind I am not sure what will happen, but I don't know that if I have to move suddenly again, what I''ll do: the fight is running out of me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Simo said:


> Been struggling here, with some serious bouts of depression, and kind of freaking out: I just can't seem to keep up, with things, even working full time, long commute, have been breaking down: I think I hide a lot of myself, here, and joke around, and am friendly, but inside, I feel really panicked : once again, and even as I thought things would even out, I'm scared of being homeless and broke, and without much time to act on it all.
> 
> As I get older, it gets harder, to hold onto hope. I'll try to keep posting here, maybe it'll keep my spirits up.
> 
> It was ironic that this is Suicide Prevention Week, I thought: what would really prevent it would be living wages, better health care..........am in a state of mind I am not sure what will happen, but I don't know that if I have to move suddenly again, what I''ll do: the fight is running out of me.



I was about the same two years ago. I could have easily lost my house. I am still digging my way out of that hole. Hang in there.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

When you haven’t seen your best friend in two days


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey, I have a question -

So like, I'm a Panther - but not just a melanistic Leopard or Jaguar.. I'm a wildcat hybrid that's all black (like part tiger, part leopard, part jaguar, etc..like a wild cat mutt basically.)

Is it correct to call myself a Panther Hybrid or a Hybrid Panther..? Idk..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2019)

Just call yourself a panther hybrid, that's what most people do when referring to a mixed species. Or you can always call yourself a mutant, that's what I do.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 10, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Hey, I have a question -
> 
> So like, I'm a Panther - but not just a melanistic Leopard or Jaguar.. I'm a wildcat hybrid that's all black (like part tiger, part leopard, part jaguar, etc..like a wild cat mutt basically.)
> 
> Is it correct to call myself a Panther Hybrid or a Hybrid Panther..? Idk..


I'd say panther hybrid. No idea why, I just would!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Hey, I have a question -
> 
> So like, I'm a Panther - but not just a melanistic Leopard or Jaguar.. I'm a wildcat hybrid that's all black (like part tiger, part leopard, part jaguar, etc..like a wild cat mutt basically.)
> 
> Is it correct to call myself a Panther Hybrid or a Hybrid Panther..? Idk..


If you identify mostly as a panther than call yourself a panther hybrid, or just a hybrid. You can always come up with your own species name too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

@The Matte-Black Cat

I study Latin. I know some words you could use for your species name

"noctem venandi" means "night hunter" in Latin

You could call your species Noctemvins or some shortened version of the two words.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @The Matte-Black Cat
> 
> I study Latin. I know some words you could use for your species name
> 
> ...



Oooo, that sounds really cool!
Hmm.. I'll look into that :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

If you want to know any language, use this link. Pick a language in the world you fancy and you might find a cool name 

Translate Over 50 Languages | TranslationLookup.com


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

What did I step across now...


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

Coming to think of it........
...Nah, It's a conflict of my own.


----------



## VileTypos (Sep 10, 2019)

lol hey guys, this’ll likely be my last message on this website. when i first joined the fandom, this place made me feel so happy and like people really do care about me, and i’m so fucking thankful for that. you guys helped me through a lot of tough shit and i can’t thank you enough.

recently, i’ve been drifting further and further away from this website, and the community as a whole. when i’d log on, i’d update my status, maybe say “i’m not dead yet lol,” but that was about it. i just make myself sad when i log on now. so whether i’m taking some time to myself, or just not coming back, i just wanted to say bye. thank you guys for being so good to me. 

i’ll be online for a little while longer, DMing a couple friends, so if you want to talk for a little while, i’ll be here.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

VileTypos said:


> lol hey guys, this’ll likely be my last message on this website. when i first joined the fandom, this place made me feel so happy and like people really do care about me, and i’m so fucking thankful for that. you guys helped me through a lot of tough shit and i can’t thank you enough.
> 
> recently, i’ve been drifting further and further away from this website, and the community as a whole. when i’d log on, i’d update my status, maybe say “i’m not dead yet lol,” but that was about it. i just make myself sad when i log on now. so whether i’m taking some time to myself, or just not coming back, i just wanted to say bye. thank you guys for being so good to me.
> 
> i’ll be online for a little while longer, DMing a couple friends, so if you want to talk for a little while, i’ll be here.


I don't know you at all
But........man, hatred sucks a whole lot of ass
drop those bad feelings, or try to, now
Welcome back?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 11, 2019)

Too cute to not share


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Too cute to not share


good for them
Me and my siblings will only visit two places that we care for
Bed and the kitchen table


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 11, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Too cute to not share


The Dodo always posts the best shit.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> The Dodo always posts the best shit.


DDoI
too


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Sep 11, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 42



((-80538738812075974^3)+(80435758145817515^3)+(12602123297335631^3))


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> ((-80538738812075974^3)+(80435758145817515^3)+(12602123297335631^3))


 43?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> When you haven’t seen your best friend in two days
> 
> View attachment 70559


Me when my favorite partner I roleplay with gets back.

Guy knows how to make me smile.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 12, 2019)

Welp, I was about to sleep at 7am, but now I gotta drive someone to hospital. (Nothing harmful, just they can't drive coz leg.)

In the mean time...


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 12, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Welp, I was about to sleep at 7am, but now I gotta drive someone to hospital. (Nothing harmful, just they can't drive coz leg.)
> 
> In the mean time...


Yee-claw!


----------



## TR273 (Sep 12, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Welp, I was about to sleep at 7am, but now I gotta drive someone to hospital. (Nothing harmful, just they can't drive coz leg.)
> 
> In the mean time...


*YEE-CLAW!!!!*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 12, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Yee-claw!





TR273 said:


> *YEE-CLAW!!!!*


*Yee-claw* to you too fellas!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 12, 2019)

On a forum few are getting rude on why i use lossless audio. Not gonna show proof if there just gonna assume I'm lying when i knew my opinion was subjective to begin with. I've got 470GB on my walkman why would i care about MP3?. lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm taking a break from the forum. Trying to fact check half the egregious drek that gets posted and dealing with some of this nonsense has me drained.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 12, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm taking a break from the forum. Trying to fact check half the egregious drek that gets posted and dealing with some of this nonsense has me drained.


Make sure to drink water. Your brain needs it after taking such damage from stupidity.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Make sure to drink water. Your brain needs it after taking such damage from stupidity.



Don't drink water. Drink Brawndo; it has electrolytes. It's what plants crave.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2019)

God I hate myself. :]


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> God I hate myself. :]



You shouldn’t!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 13, 2019)

It's that time of the week again


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> It's that time of the week again
> View attachment 70857


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> God I hate myself. :]


God that's a mood right there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2019)

My endless search for a gay English furry who doesn't turn out to already be in a relationship continues...

...like catching lightning in a bottle?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My endless search for a gay English furry who doesn't turn out to already be in a relationship continues...
> 
> ...like catching lightning in a bottle?


Hope you brought a lifetime of snacks. You're not going to finish that journey for a awhile.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Hope you brought a lifetime of snacks. You're not going to finish that journey for a awhile.



I'm going to have to get into a sham marriage with a woman just so that I can have a monogamous relationship. :]


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to have to get into a sham marriage with a woman just so that I can have a monogamous relationship. :]


Well, if you take the wo out of it, you're with a man.

Otherwise, still wish ya luck, doubtful you'll someone, ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 14, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Me when my favorite partner I roleplay with gets back.
> 
> Guy knows how to make me smile.


Now you gotta expose that apparently great person, c'mon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Well, if you take the wo out of it, you're with a man.
> 
> Otherwise, still wish ya luck, doubtful you'll someone, ngl.


 ngl?


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> ngl?


"Not gonna lie."


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 14, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Now you gotta expose that apparently great person, c'mon.


Nah, all dorks who RP with me have their privacy under the fluff act of 2010 unless he allows it.
Plus I don't think he even has an FAF or FA account.



Fallowfox said:


> ngl?





Manchesterite said:


> "Not gonna lie."


What the dork said.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 15, 2019)

Guys! Guys!











That is all <:


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Guys! Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously though, what is he up to?


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 15, 2019)

Gotta be careful with the phrase "Otter Space"!  Thanks to a notorious comic strip a few years back, it can have less than innocent connotations...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Gotta be careful with the phrase "Otter Space"!  Thanks to a notorious comic strip a few years back, it can have less than innocent connotations...



Up their bottoms. :]


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2019)

Butt otters like that. :V


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

what's..........Nah sayin "good" will be me lyin
what's up instead?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 15, 2019)

@GarthTheWereWolf 

What do you call a werewolf that want's to become a youtuber?

Lycansubscribe :V


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @GarthTheWereWolf
> 
> What do you call a werewolf that want's to become a youtuber?
> 
> Lycansubscribe :V


...
...
..
..
BOI


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 15, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> ...
> ...
> ..
> ..
> BOI


 \( :V) /


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @GarthTheWereWolf
> 
> What do you call a werewolf that want's to become a youtuber?
> 
> Lycansubscribe :V



NO!






BAD >:C


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello yes I would like to purchase one Gaylord pls.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @GarthTheWereWolf
> 
> What do you call a werewolf that want's to become a youtuber?
> 
> Lycansubscribe :V


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

CupofDepression said:


> why was ramjet banned?


Who?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

CupofDepression said:


> those damn newcomers


What happened exactly?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

CupofDepression said:


> Someone I knew got banned, I'm curious why. He never caused trouble here.


i Searched for his profile
It doesn't show on search engine


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2019)

Simply put, being to controversial gets you banned. Funny thing is, you don't even have to be in breach of any of the forum rules for it to happen.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

CupofDepression said:


> Cause he's banned thats why.


Therefore my name must have been erased when I was banned as well
Is his deadlined or is it permanent?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Simply put, being to controversial gets you banned. Funny thing is, you don't even have to be in breach of any of the forum rules for it to happen.


Being too controversial?
What kind of buffoonery is that?
Free speech shall never be judged by sore ears
Specially if it is displayed as personally-developed constructed criticism and not an extreme ignorant opinion


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

CupofDepression said:


> perma


You must be kidding me


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

CupofDepression said:


> There is theory and there is life.


And what is life supposed to be in the judge's eyes then?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Mischa was banned
Render was banned.......Christ..Why


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Being too controversial?
> What kind of buffoonery is that?
> Free speech shall never be judged by sore ears
> Specially if it is displayed as personally-developed constructed criticism and not an extreme ignorant opinion



You would think so but the staff would rather outright ban you then have to deal with any clusterfuck that you may have caused with other members weather your actions were in breach of the forum rules or not.

FAF has always had this homogeneous type of system. Step out of line too much, bang, you're gone. One of the reasons why I typically stay out of political debates.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> You would think so but the staff would rather outright ban you then have to deal with any clusterfuck that you may have caused with other members weather your actions were in breach of the forum rules or not.
> 
> FAF has always had this homogeneous type of system. Step out of line too much, bang, you're gone. One of the reasons why I typically stay out of political debates.


I've never engaged on them either
I'm not a fan of arguing political subjects if not assured that they can't judge my opinion without it being personal


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 15, 2019)

Being controversial gets you banned?
*Looks at what i said on the other thread*
Aw shit, my short time here with you could be over


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2019)

Just try not to make a habit of it and you might be in the clear.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 15, 2019)

But i grew up around that, thats...thats what i do irl


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Being controversial gets you banned?
> *Looks at what i said on the other thread*
> Aw shit, my short time here with you could be over


This system does not work.....
But a completely open network would only generate a war zone
Although a too closed would only create an extremely toxic environment to people with diversified mentalities


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 15, 2019)

It's been a little better since politics became quarantined in its own sub-forum. Used to be a mess in general topics sometimes.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> It's been a little better since politics became quarantined in its own sub-forum. Used to be a mess in general topics sometimes.


*sigh..*
Being alone with your opinion is pointless
having other people bashing it and disrespecting, condemning makes it worthless
what is the answer, what is the perfect situation with no solitude or backlash?
How to generate Xeno-Agreement..


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 15, 2019)

I'd say it's been a lot better since a few specific people were banned too, just to present another view of things!


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I'd say it's been a lot better since a few specific people were banned too, just to present another view of things!


There is good and bad on everybody..
That's a fact, I think those people had good to be worth enjoyig
And sometimes, knowing the bad can help you develop the good And create the better


----------



## Simo (Sep 15, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I'd say it's been a lot better since a few specific people were banned too, just to present another view of things!



Not to mention how many kept reappearing under various 'alt' accounts and generally very obviously...and even quite recently. I think some had as many as 5 alts....


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> Not to mention how many kept reappearing under various 'alt' accounts and generally very obviouly...and even quite recently. I think some had as many as 5 alts....



Arguing how there nuked furry discords weren't hateful dumps & were unfairly banned while saying hateful crap like morons, Even when people show pictured proof...


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Arguing how there nuked furry discords weren't hateful dumps & were unfairly banned while saying hateful crap like morons, Even when people show pictured proof...


I cosign with that everyday all day


----------



## Doulyboy (Sep 15, 2019)

CupofDepression said:


> why was ramjet banned?




Because he was a jerk.

Dabbled in Alt-right dog whistles to razz the forum.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 15, 2019)

Good afternoon.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> Because he was a jerk.
> 
> Dabbled in Alt-right dog whistles to razz the forum.


Uh?


----------



## Simo (Sep 15, 2019)

Ah...I forgot about the Discord overflow drama; always found it best not to bring drama from there to here.

Makes life much more peaceful

-

On an unrelated note: anyone else excited for fall and winter? This skunk sure is and is gonna be back in snow country! Back to the wilds of the north for me.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> This skunk sure is and is gonna be back in snow country!


Ah...snow country.


----------



## TR273 (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> On an unrelated note: anyone else excited for fall and winter? This skunk sure is and is gonna be back in snow country! Back to the wilds of the north fir me.


Me!
Looking forward to the time of year when if I am not happy with the temperature, I can solve it by putting on another jumper.


----------



## Simo (Sep 15, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Me!
> Looking forward to the time of year when if I am not happy with the temperature, I can solve it by putting on another jumper.



Or even some fox kigu PJs


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> Or even some fox kigu PJs


Maximum snuggleness.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



I've been wondering. How large is your parrot gif folder?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> Ah...I forgot about the Discord overflow drama; always found it best not to bring drama from there to here.
> 
> Makes life much more peaceful
> 
> ...



Yes, I love the cold weather so much.

I absolutely hated the summer heatwaves.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 15, 2019)

Apparently, this obituary caught fire.
www.legacy.com: View Joe Heller's Obituary on Courant.com and share memories


> There he met the love of his life, Irene, who was hoodwinked into thinking he was a charming individual with decorum. Boy, was she ever wrong. Joe embarrassed her daily with his mouth and choice of clothing. To this day we do not understand how he convinced our mother, an exceedingly proper woman and a pillar in her church, to sew and create the colorful costumes and props which he used for his antics.


He also had his daughter's moral fibers enriched by Benny Hill.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> Or even some fox kigu PJs



Mine are hanging on the back of the door ready, but the temperature hasn't dipped low enough yet!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 15, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I've been wondering. How large is your parrot gif folder?


Uhm...


----------



## TR273 (Sep 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Uhm...
> 
> View attachment 70995
> View attachment 70996



It's...



...Over *9000!!!!!*


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Uhm...
> 
> View attachment 70995
> View attachment 70996


I'll have the Mardi Gras parrot.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Simply put, being to controversial gets you banned. Funny thing is, you don't even have to be in breach of any of the forum rules for it to happen.



Incorrect.  If staff ban users without reason staff will be disciplined for it.  That's what the appeals are for.

Please do not spread misinformation like that.  It's true mistakes happen, but past mistakes have led to staff procedures being changed to account for and improve, and I feel that there is much more oversight and communication among the staff nowadays.  It prevents a lot of miscommunication and more even hands on all parts of the staff.



Mr. Fox said:


> FAF has always had this homogeneous type of system. Step out of line too much, bang, you're gone. One of the reasons why I typically stay out of political debates.



If someone is being controversial, that's fine.  I reject a lot of reports that are filed because of disagreement, not rule breakage.  I really have lost count of how many times I've had to type in the rejection field of a report 'While you might disagree with this user, their post does not violate any site rules.  You are welcome to just add them to your block list."

If someone is posting support of content that breaks the rules, that is not fine.  And rule breakage is what earns users infractions.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I'll have the Mardi Gras parrot.








Here you go!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 15, 2019)

Kind of makes me think of this.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 15, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Kind of makes me think of this.


Why did you bring this from the deepest depths of my brain?!?!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> On an unrelated note: anyone else excited for fall and winter?







www.furaffinity.net: Is it Christmas, yet? by Roadside


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 16, 2019)

If a furry and a vsco gurl fused.
Would it be 

Sksksksk And I owo

or

Sksksks awooo oop


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2019)

Price of lunch at the canteen I like has increased 4% today. :\


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Price of lunch at the canteen I like has increased 4% today. :\



Is it a new fiscal quarter already?


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 16, 2019)

My dumb ass realized that I have been knowing some people on this forum for 2 years or more and interacted with them.
LOL


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 18, 2019)

Tired. So tired. Always tired.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ha. Ha ha ha....haaaaaaa...you see...that's the problem...sleep ain't the problem, nor is overexerting. My arms feel like floppy spaghetti.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 18, 2019)

Saw this at the weekend and thought of @MetroFox2 !!!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Saw this at the weekend and thought of @MetroFox2 !!!



Ayy, Clun Castle out and doing stuff. Haven't seen her under steam myself.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 18, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Ayy, Clun Castle out and doing stuff. Haven't seen her under steam myself.


I forgot just how amazing steam trains smell!!! It was a pretty awesome thing to see


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 18, 2019)

Something I felt like sharing..

Spooky Fursuits: The black sheep in the Furry Community? - AwooNews

I want more scary friends


----------



## larigot (Sep 19, 2019)

Me hearties! 't be international talk like a pirate day t'day, yargh!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2019)

Tea is nasty.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Tea is tasty.


Word!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2019)

No, bad kitty! *Gives coffee*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, bad kitty! *Gives coffee*


*melts*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2019)

That's how I feel when I drink coffee, it's so relaxing.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 19, 2019)

It smells nice, but that's about it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm excited for cooler weather this Fall


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2019)

I have a crazy blood shot eye today.



Infrarednexus said:


> I'm excited for cooler weather this Fall



It's still reaching 21C day time highs here, which is what we'd expect at the height of summer.

So I am also hoping for things to cool down.


----------



## Batpaw (Sep 19, 2019)

Hahaha, I flew the long way to Texas to get more hot days. I don't like cool weather. The hotter the better.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 19, 2019)

-tea in one hand, coffee in the other-


----------



## Batpaw (Sep 19, 2019)

Coke with ice in one and Burger in the other.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 19, 2019)

You're welcome.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2019)

Is it better to do good things with bad intentions, or bad things with good intentions?

This question has been bugging me for a while.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2019)

I got no work done today because some of the scientists at my office wanted to go and show support for the kiddies doing the climate strike. 

Being surrounded by so many young people made me feel terribly old! x3


----------



## Tenné (Sep 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Is it better to do good things with bad intentions, or bad things with good intentions?
> 
> This question has been bugging me for a while.


I feel it's fairly straightforward that good actions are always preferable, regardless of intentions.
Anyway, it reminded me if this ProZD video.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2019)

Who?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh no.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2019)

No idea.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 21, 2019)

He's been banned before fairly recently.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 21, 2019)

>:3 applied for a job today pray for me y'all


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 21, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> >:3 applied for a job today pray for me y'all


*prays*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2019)

Job hunting is essentially a form of modern day torture.


----------



## Batpaw (Sep 21, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> >:3 applied for a job today pray for me y'all


Good luck.


----------



## TR273 (Sep 21, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> >:3 applied for a job today pray for me y'all


Good luck


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 22, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> >:3 applied for a job today pray for me y'all


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 22, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> >:3 applied for a job today pray for me y'all


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 22, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> He's been banned before fairly recently.



Not permanently though. You can still view his profile.

At least, that's what I think still being able to view a banned profile means.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Sep 22, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> >:3 applied for a job today pray for me y'all


Did you wear that special "job interview" shirt I sent you?


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 22, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Not permanently though. You can still view his profile.


I might leave the forums if he returns and he doesn't get the message a third time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 22, 2019)

Mine says "will kiss ass".


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 22, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Did you wear that special "job interview" shirt I sent you?



Thanks for the shirt Keefur! When I show up wearing that they're obligated to promote me to CEO on the spot


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 22, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I might leave the forums if he returns and he doesn't get the message a third time.



Wow, you're a really terrible brother in that case.

Do you want my Happy Meal Toy that badly, I can wait for Dads to bring me the second one.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 22, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Wow, you're a really terrible brother in that case.


Yeah, I am. Had a bad day yesterday.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 22, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Yeah, I am. Had a bad day yesterday.



You ok my dude?


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 22, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> You ok my dude?


Let's just talk about it in PM, if possible


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 22, 2019)

I always feel better about myself when someone else has a worse day than me. 

Hey, I'm only human.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 22, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I always feel better about myself when someone else has a worse day than me.
> 
> Hey, I'm only human.


Whenever anyone asks me how my day is, I tell them, "GREAT!"
Surveys show that 90% of other people don't care what kind of day you are having, and the other 10% are glad if you are having a bad day. 
I'm trying to piss off that 10%.


----------



## Tenné (Sep 22, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Whenever anyone asks me how my day is, I tell them, "GREAT!"
> Surveys show that 90% of other people don't care what kind of day you are having, and the other 10% are glad if you are having a bad day.
> I'm trying to piss off that 10%.


I'dpiss off all 100% by telling them how amazing my day was in excruciating detail.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 22, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Whenever anyone asks me how my day is, I tell them, "GREAT!"
> Surveys show that 90% of other people don't care what kind of day you are having, and the other 10% are glad if you are having a bad day.
> I'm trying to piss off that 10%.


My survey says your survey is full of shit. Think about the damage you're doing trying to piss off that "10%". Those people could've lost their job, home, mum or what have you and they might rely on the misery of others to get through their day. It's a shitty deal but being worse off could help the less fortunate. I believe the Germans actually have a word for it, "Schadenfreude".


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 22, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> My survey says your survey is full of shit. Think about the damage you're doing trying to piss off that "10%". Those people could've lost their job, home, mum or what have you and they might rely on the misery of others to get through their day. It's a shitty deal but being worse off could help the less fortunate. I believe the Germans actually have a word for it, "Schadenfreude".


----------



## Beefchunk (Sep 23, 2019)

@Mr. Fox why are you still so edgy after all these years you were always so bad at it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 23, 2019)

Well let's just take a minute to examine the definition.

edgy
/ˈɛdʒi/
_adjective_

1.
tense, nervous, or irritable.
"he became edgy and defensive"
I would say in that regard I'm doing a pretty damn good job of being "edgy" here.


Your move, pleb.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 23, 2019)

Spooky month is approaching!​


----------



## Keefur (Sep 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> My survey says your survey is full of shit. Think about the damage you're doing trying to piss off that "10%". Those people could've lost their job, home, mum or what have you and they might rely on the misery of others to get through their day. It's a shitty deal but being worse off could help the less fortunate. I believe the Germans actually have a word for it, "Schadenfreude".


I think we get our "surveys" from the same place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2019)

I have planned time off for the first time since Easter. <33


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2019)

Thinking about all the tree species in the UK that have been driven to effective extinction or which are likely to die out soon. 

Wych Elm, English Elm, Ash, Horse Chestnut. :\

This keeps being allowed to happen.


----------



## Simo (Sep 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Thinking about all the tree species in the UK that have been driven to effective extinction or which are likely to die out soon.
> 
> Wych Elm, English Elm, Ash, Horse Chestnut. :\
> 
> This keeps being allowed to happen.



Wow...what are the reasons behind it? Too much development, loss of habitat, changing climate, pollution, invasive insects or disease? 

We lost a huge number of elms some decades back; it's quite rare to see large beautiful elms in the US, and amazing when one does; I think it was Dutch Elm Disease, that took them out.

From Wikipedia:

"The disease was first reported in the United States in 1928, with the beetles believed to have arrived in a shipment of logs from The Netherlands destined for use as veneer in the Ohio furniture industry. Quarantine and sanitation procedures held most cases within 150 miles of metropolitan New York City until 1941 when war demands began to curtail them.[29] The disease spread from New England westward and southward, almost completely destroying the famous elms in the "Elm City" of New Haven, Connecticut, reaching the Detroit area in 1950,[30] the Chicago area by 1960, and Minneapolis by 1970. Of the estimated 77 million elms in North America in 1930, over 75% had been lost by 1989."

As a kid, in northern Michigan, dead elms were our main source of fire wood for winter heating, as by the 1980s, any elms on my folks' land had been killed, and were just dry, standing trees, that at least made a rather perfect firewood. Still, I'd rather have had the elms still there...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Wow...what are the reasons behind it? Too much development, loss of habitat, changing climate, pollution, invasive insects or disease?
> 
> We lost a huge number of elms some decades back; it's quite rare to see large beautiful elms in the US, and amazing when one does; I think it was Dutch Elm Disease, that took them out.
> 
> ...



Wych Elm and English Elm declined to virtually nothing as a result of Dutch Elm disease, which I *think* was  spread to the UK from  imported timber from North America.

Ash is dying due to the combination of Ash-dieback fungus, from Garden plants imported from continental Europe, and emerald beetles, imported from East Asia.

Horse Chestnut is not a native tree of Britain, and normally it would be confined to high-mountain situations in the Balkans, where the caterpillars and fungi that parasitise it would struggle to survive.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 25, 2019)

Oh boy. The company I applied to contacted me and it's looking really good. They even told me the days and times they would need me. I'm stressed but excited, send more good vibes please! Worked last time!


----------



## Tenné (Sep 25, 2019)

*good vibes sound effect*


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 25, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Oh boy. The company I applied to contacted me and it's looking really good. They even told me the days and times they would need me. I'm stressed but excited, send more good vibes please! Worked last time!


*sends*


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Wych Elm and English Elm declined to virtually nothing as a result of Dutch Elm disease, which I *think* was  spread to the UK from  imported timber from North America.
> 
> Ash is dying due to the combination of Ash-dieback fungus, from Garden plants imported from continental Europe, and emerald beetles, imported from East Asia.
> 
> Horse Chestnut is not a native tree of Britain, and normally it would be confined to high-mountain situations in the Balkans, where the caterpillars and fungi that parasitise it would struggle to survive.



Nooo, not the conker trees!


----------



## TR273 (Sep 25, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Oh boy. The company I applied to contacted me and it's looking really good. They even told me the days and times they would need me. I'm stressed but excited, send more good vibes please! Worked last time!


*Crosses fingers, toes and tail for you.*
And here are some good vib(ration)s


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 25, 2019)

I saw two deer in my yard. One doe and a baby deer that still had all the white spots on it. The little one looked adorable when it ran off.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 25, 2019)

Me getting woken up by the fire alarm, again.  Which there is no fire, again.


https://imgur.com/height%3D408%3Bid%3DhP1GDB4%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I saw two deer in my yard. One doe and a baby deer that still had all the white spots on it. The little one looked adorable when it ran off.


You have been blessed by The Smolls.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 25, 2019)

My work week ends in 2 hours.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 25, 2019)

And I have my whole life as a working week)))))


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

MEDS said:


> Post anything here. All of the garbage you want to say but are too lazy to make a topic in GD. Essentially This is a chatroom.
> 
> I proposed this in the suggestion box
> forums.furaffinity.net: Open Chat
> Hopefully this gets stickied, but until then, if you want it keep it bumped!



hi there!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 25, 2019)

It's good to see that the GTWT of old has a spiritual successor


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 25, 2019)

In a world, where humans don't exist!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 25, 2019)

Is this the after party?


----------



## Filter (Sep 25, 2019)

A new take on "poodling":


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2019)

It's nice to know that some kids in the world have an appreciation for art


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's nice to know that some kids in the world have an appreciation for art
> 
> View attachment 71867


10000000/10


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's nice to know that some kids in the world have an appreciation for art
> 
> View attachment 71867


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's nice to know that some kids in the world have an appreciation for art
> 
> View attachment 71867


This pleases me


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2019)

Can I haz the birb? It looks delicious.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 26, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Can I haz the birb? It looks delicious.


He could be poisonous


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 26, 2019)

I never seen a poison birb


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 26, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I never seen a poison birb


Oh, uhm.... yes! Lots of exotic birds are poisonous. Best not to take your chances and eat them!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 26, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Oh, uhm.... yes! Lots of exotic birds are poisonous. Best not to take your chances and eat them!



But they taste like chicken!


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 26, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> But they taste like chicken!


I took three years of beak boxing at the academy in New Zealand. I'll have you know I am a formidable foe in close quarters. 

You sir, will have to work hard for your meal!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 26, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> I took three years of beak boxing at the academy in New Zealand. I'll have you know I am a formidable foe in close quarters.
> 
> You sir, will have to work hard for your meal!



No worries, m8. My local fauna is fat and plentiful.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello everyone! how is everyone doing in this good night/day? 
I hope everyone is having a nice time X3


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## LameFox (Sep 27, 2019)

That caterpillar looks dangerous, I wouldn't touch it if I were you.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

Did the rest of you guys in Europe read the news about most of our endemic trees being under threat?

Coincidental that this came up, after I discussed trees dying near me a couple of pages ago.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 27, 2019)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE POSITIVE VIBES I GOT HIRED ON THE SPOT <<<<3333


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> THANK YOU ALL FOR THE POSITIVE VIBES I GOT HIRED ON THE SPOT <<<<3333



Now corrupt the world with your furry ways. >:]


----------



## TR273 (Sep 27, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> THANK YOU ALL FOR THE POSITIVE VIBES I GOT HIRED ON THE SPOT <<<<3333


*WHOOOOH!!!*


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Now corrupt the world with your furry ways. >:]



I’m helping teach children robotics so I will influence them with cute fuzzy animals mwhahaha


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 27, 2019)

Arduino controlled cyberplushies?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

If anybody watches Lucifer, there's an episode that has furries in it!


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 28, 2019)

Since discord just died , imma ask here how yall are doing?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 28, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Since discord just died , imma ask here how yall are doing?


It just went back online for me. A lot of my servers bots are still off though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

Whenever online services break down I get convinced it's because I did something wrong.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Whenever online services break down I get convinced it's because I did something wrong.



You did it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 28, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Since discord just died , imma ask here how yall are doing?



I don't dischord, so I'll just say I could use a nap


----------



## Tenné (Sep 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Whenever online services break down I get convinced it's because I did something wrong.


I'm just glad that others write garbage code too.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If anybody watches Lucifer, there's an episode that has furries in it!



I saw the show in my suggestions because I watched Supernatural. Is it a good show, or should  I skip to the furry episode?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I saw the show in my suggestions because I watched Supernatural. Is it a good show, or should  I skip to the furry episode?



It's an excellent show. If you are watching it on Netflix though there are like, 4 previous seasons that aren't on there to my knowledge (at least if you're British), so you might want to buy the dvd box set so you can start from the beginning.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 28, 2019)

Discord said yeet again


----------



## Miyachan (Sep 28, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Discord said yeet again


???

discord? oh the app? thuoght you were making a reference to my little pony.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Discord said yeet again



Yeah it's not the most reliable platform.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah it's not the most reliable platform.


They really should work on the stability cause alot of people use it .


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> They really should work on the stability cause alot of people use it .



Well, personally I wonder whether Discord is making a loss on their venture. So many people use discord, and they use it for quite computer-expensive activities like sharing images, video and sound. 
I wonder whether the number of people using it has out-grown the company's ability to service that demand.


----------



## Tenné (Sep 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, personally I wonder whether Discord is making a loss on their venture. So many people use discord, and they use it for quite computer-expensive activities like sharing images, video and sound.
> I wonder whether the number of people using it has out-grown the company's ability to service that demand.


I'd say storing data and streaming voice isn't very resource-intense on their part. Ie. twitch has to do a lot more for their service. It's just that discord has a somewhat unusual business strategy compared to similar services.

It'd be interesting to see if they are still around in ten years.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

Tenné said:


> I'd say storing data and streaming voice isn't very resource-intense on their part. Ie. twitch has to do a lot more for their service. It's just that discord has a somewhat unusual business strategy compared to similar services.
> 
> It'd be interesting to see if they are still around in ten years.



To my knowledge they make their money with micro-transactions for things like animated server icons (why would anybody pay good money for that?) and by scanning user conversations and targetting adverts elsewhere on the internet. 

The accuracy of the ad-targetting though is something I wonder about; I discussed the Kerch bridge with somebody briefly on discord and then the adverts I was being targeted with changed to Russian language. x3


----------



## Tenné (Sep 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> To my knowledge they make their money with micro-transactions for things like animated server icons (why would anybody pay good money for that?) and by scanning user conversations and targetting adverts elsewhere on the internet.
> 
> The accuracy of the ad-targetting though is something I wonder about; I discussed the Kerch bridge with somebody briefly on discord and then the adverts I was being targeted with changed to Russian language. x3


Wasn't aware that they were selling chat logs, but it doesn't surprise me.

I think they're trying to copy twitch's subscriptions, which afaik is a wildly successful model, but it doesn't really work for chat rooms.


----------



## Foxosh (Sep 29, 2019)

*A*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 29, 2019)

Is this where the cool kids hang out?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

The radio discussed crypto currencies recently, and 
it made me realise it's been a pretty long time since anybody has tried to convince me to invest in Bitcoin on the internet. 

I forgot how much of a pest that stuff was.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

Numbery


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 29, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Is this where the cool kids hang out?


No that's out back in the smokers room.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 29, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> No that's out back in the smokers room.


K thanks *Leaves*


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 29, 2019)

OwO what’s this


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 29, 2019)

*Comes back, shaking* I don’t wanna be a cool kid anymore...


----------



## Astus (Sep 30, 2019)

Every once in a while... A fox sneaks his way into a chat, to say thing odd and then dissapear O.O bear witness to something similar! :O


----------



## Simplyapanda (Sep 30, 2019)

Did someone say bear *looks around* 
Them crafty foxes !


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 1, 2019)

It is rainy and awful in England today.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It is rainy and awful in England today.


Rain is nice imo. Don’t get enough of it here. Wanna trade?


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 1, 2019)

Somebody faved my newly uploaded art and it makes me happy


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 1, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Rain is nice imo. Don’t get enough of it here. Wanna trade?



Normally I'd agree with you, but I got absolutely soaked. x3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 1, 2019)

Rain last night just made it extra humid today. Sweating balls off.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 1, 2019)

Astusthefox said:


> Every once in a while... A fox sneaks his way into a chat, to say thing odd and then dissapear O.O bear witness to something similar! :O


Wait, was that a fox or a snow leopard?


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 1, 2019)

didn’t get bit by a child today. sucess.


----------



## LameFox (Oct 1, 2019)

That's an... _interesting _bar for success.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> didn’t get bit by a child today. sucess.



Protip, silver stakes don't just work on vampires. They also work on kids.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Protip, silver stakes don't just work on vampires. They also work on kids.


Not just on vampires you say? Heh, interesting. Very interesting... _Hides in an absolutely unsuspicious manner_


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 2, 2019)

Vsauce has made the entire Mind Field series free until the end of the year. Go watch it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 4, 2019)

Everyone!

Smile!

Because this video exists! <:


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 4, 2019)

Battlechili said:


>



Man, something about a sideways picture of a drink really makes me nervous. I know it's not gonna spill, but I still get that internal feeling of "oH SHI-"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 4, 2019)

I’m getting a pet beta fish to keep me company in my room


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 5, 2019)

_Giddy fox noises 
_
Listen to that Maybach roar


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Nax04 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 5, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> View attachment 72629


This makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 5, 2019)

Excuse me what the fuck


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2019)

My favourite clothes are old and getting holes. :[


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 8, 2019)

_My childhood is on YouTube
_
Ivor was the shit growing-up. I still have my VHS with all the colour episodes somewhere.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My favourite clothes are old and getting holes. :[



Buy new old clothes. Thrift shop.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 9, 2019)

How is shading seemingly so hard to do?


----------



## Baalf (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2019)

@Massan Otter I saw this on Discord and thought you might like it


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2019)

Oh sweet Jesus he's a cutie.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2019)

So I did some research on good bowl mates for betta fish and I found out feeder guppies work well in coexisting peacefully my fish. They feed on the bottom of the bowl to keep the environment clean and are hardy and tolerant fish. I'll get two or three at the pet store today.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2019)

Be prepared to witness a ecosystem btw nexus. My brother wanted fish when he was 10 and got some snails to go with them, and the fish ate them!


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Be prepared to witness a ecosystem btw nexus. My brother wanted fish when he was 10 and got some snails to go with them, and the fish ate them!



Oh my god, that reminds me of the time my dumbass middle-school self and my friends put a crawfish in with my turtles.
We never saw what happened to that crawfish. Only the remnants of a carapace remained.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## FathomFloof (Oct 9, 2019)

Herro?,, anyone here?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Be prepared to witness a ecosystem btw nexus. My brother wanted fish when he was 10 and got some snails to go with them, and the fish ate them!


I went to the pet store and talked with a professional. She said it was risky. I got my fish a leaf hammock to sleep on instead.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 9, 2019)

It’s a real bop


----------



## FathomFloof (Oct 9, 2019)

somebody dm me if you want!


----------



## Nax04 (Oct 9, 2019)

FathomFloof said:


> Herro?,, anyone here?


Maybe maybe


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm so glad to be back from the dead and be a part of this community again :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm so glad to be back from the dead and be a part of this community again :3



Zombies are appropriate near Halloween!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2019)

Leet favs.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Oct 10, 2019)

Art on fa frontpage: _exists
_
YCH reminders: _We´re about to end the attention on thats art whole career._


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 72993
> 
> Leet favs.



Why zhe fuck do you only have 395 watchers, you and your art obviously deserve way more watchers.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)

Was at the gas station looking for a snack and I found this


----------



## Marcl (Oct 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Was at the gas station looking for a snack and I found this
> 
> View attachment 73049


You've got me at 'honey' :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)

Marcl said:


> You've got me at 'honey' :3








You're a sweetheart, darling


----------



## Marcl (Oct 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Was at the gas station looking for a snack and I found this
> 
> View attachment 73049


Sadly all I can reply with is this:


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 10, 2019)

Both of these look delicious if I do say so myself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Why zhe fuck do you only have 395 watchers, you and your art obviously deserve way more watchers.



This view only shows new watchers since you last cleared your notifications. I actually have ~1000


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 10, 2019)

I raise you one Yugi-Os.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This view only shows new watchers since you last cleared your notifications. I actually have ~1000



You still deserve more followers imo.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 11, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I raise you one Yugi-Os.


So... what are you?  The gate keeper or the key master?


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 11, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Sadly all I can reply with is this:
> View attachment 73053



"Hey, it´s me goku!"


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 11, 2019)

It's been a whole year since I "came out" as a furry - and I just wanna say that I absolutely love you guys! <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> It's been a whole year since I "came out" as a furry - and I just wanna say that I absolutely love you guys! <3


We love you too, friend


----------



## TR273 (Oct 11, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> It's been a whole year since I "came out" as a furry - and I just wanna say that I absolutely love you guys! <3


*Hugs)


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 11, 2019)

Southern California may be burning to bits but at least I don’t have school


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 11, 2019)

OMG I reached 1000 messages


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 11, 2019)

Me:*uploads art piece which is my pfp on FA and FAF and decent*

Gets over 60 views

Also me: *uploads art piece with accurate shading, highlighting and non-messy lineart*

26 views and no favs

My outer me: Thats fine, yea.

My inner me:


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 12, 2019)

Can't stop thinking about death lately. :]

Fucking marvellous.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 12, 2019)

Day 4: The art piece still is stuck at 26 views.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 12, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Day 4: The art piece still is stuck at 26 views.



I know that feel. One of my former most favorited works (that I deleted) was some bullshit cheesecake I drew on a tablet in less than an hour. Meanwhile, no one cares about my carefully crafted reference sheet for my best boi Byakkou that took absolutely forever.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 12, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I know that feel. One of my former most favorited works (that I deleted) was some bullshit cheesecake I drew on a tablet in less than an hour. Meanwhile, no one cares about my carefully crafted reference sheet for my best boi Byakkou that took absolutely forever.



Yea its really weird with how some art gets alot of attention and other artpieces get ignored.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 12, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Day 4: The art piece still is stuck at 26 views.





Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I know that feel. One of my former most favorited works (that I deleted) was some bullshit cheesecake I drew on a tablet in less than an hour. Meanwhile, no one cares about my carefully crafted reference sheet for my best boi Byakkou that took absolutely forever.


I'm in the same boat.
A carefully done OC with full colour and background, 4 months up 46 views, 2 faves.
A 30 minute sketch of Krystal, no background and minimal colour 209 views 7 faves, 7 comments in the same time.
(And don't get me started on the macro art I did as a test)


----------



## Tenné (Oct 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Can't stop thinking about death lately. :]
> 
> Fucking marvellous.


Getting mixed signals. You ok?


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 12, 2019)

Want to help a youtuber or a small video?
Even if just a little?
This website plays only youtube videos with NO views 
Just follow the link 
Petit tube


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 12, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Getting mixed signals. You ok?



It's fine, thankyou Tenné.


----------



## Simo (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm tired of living and tired of trying.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 13, 2019)

Simo said:


> I'm tired of living and tired of trying.


Hey, you ok?

Pink Floyd always helps me if I'm feeling down


----------



## Simo (Oct 13, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Hey, you ok?
> 
> Pink Floyd always helps me if I'm feeling down



Yeah...am ok. Just a lonely mood hit me.

Also I think early Pink Floyd is under rated : )


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 13, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yeah...am ok. Just a lonely mood hit me.
> 
> Also I think early Pink Floyd is under rated : )


Oh yeah, definitively! 
If you get the chance go see them, I can highly recommend Nick Mason's Saucerful Of Secrets. They only play old stuff 
Was one of the best concerts I've ever seen!
I hope they tour in 2020 again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2019)

What do you call a an audiophile furry who's into BDSM?

A subwoofer.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 14, 2019)

I got this succulent plant at the store. It came in this cute  little clay skull.


----------



## LameFox (Oct 14, 2019)

I found some of those on the side of the road once. They've been growing here and there around our house ever since, but I've no idea what they are.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 14, 2019)

I carved some pumpkins today <:


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 15, 2019)

Well lads, I've done it
I've finished stage one of my school project without killing myself
*feeling accomplished for not literally dying*


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 15, 2019)

Omg the refsheet I uploaded on my fa has nearly 100 views.
I drew it myself btw

Agafwfwewdetwfwrwedgfr


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 15, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I carved some pumpkins today <:


I love this


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey everyfur.
Some of you may have noticed I've been gone for a few days. I've been quite sick and it's only now just started improving. Don't worry, you'll see me around more soon


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hey everyfur.
> Some of you may have noticed I've been gone for a few days. I've been quite sick and it's only now just started improving. Don't worry, you'll see me around more soon


Ra-Ravofox!
*gives you extra strong medicine*
Get well soon!


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Ra-Ravofox!
> *gives you extra strong medicine*
> Get well soon!



Aww, thanks man! *hugs*


----------



## TR273 (Oct 15, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hey everyfur.
> Some of you may have noticed I've been gone for a few days. I've been quite sick and it's only now just started improving. Don't worry, you'll see me around more soon


*Hugs*
(While wearing an isolation suit )
Yey!
Welcome back, I was worried the Emus or the essays had got you.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 15, 2019)

TR273 said:


> *Hugs*
> (While wearing an isolation suit )
> Yey!
> Welcome back, I was worried the Emus or the essays had got you.



Hehe, thankies buddy!!!
I think ironically it was the essay, stress can lower immunity and I don't think it's a coincidence that I got sick immediately after I finished it

I'll be slowly reintroducing myself to the Furryverse as I improve


----------



## TR273 (Oct 15, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hehe, thankies buddy!!!
> I think ironically it was the essay, stress can lower immunity and I don't think it's a coincidence that I got sick immediately after I finished it
> 
> I'll be slowly reintroducing myself to the Furryverse as I improve


Just have a nice mug of something hot.


 
(I would have sent Kathleen round but the most harmless thing she has are tickle sticks )


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 15, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hey everyfur.
> Some of you may have noticed I've been gone for a few days. I've been quite sick and it's only now just started improving. Don't worry, you'll see me around more soon


Get well soon, dear o/


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 15, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Get well soon, dear o/
> View attachment 73373



Dawww, thankies! *hugs*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 16, 2019)

The local Macy’s shut down this week. Hope the rest of the mall will do fine without it. Call me old-fashioned, but malls have a charm you can’t ever get from an online store.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 16, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> The local Macy’s shut down this week. Hope the rest of the mall will do fine without it. Call me old-fashioned, but malls have a charm you can’t ever get from an online store.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 16, 2019)

I saw this on reddit but I am not sure it is accurate; can anybody comment?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> The local Macy’s shut down this week. Hope the rest of the mall will do fine without it. Call me old-fashioned, but malls have a charm you can’t ever get from an online store.


I hope that you're mall holds out for awhile, but in my opinion it will just be a matter of time before it will close like a lot of others across the US.  With Amazon and other online stores it is getting harder for store base businesses to compete.  Soon most mom and pop owned businesses will be gone as well, and all this does is leave empty buildings across the country.  I would love to be able to organize and get funding to, especially in the more dens business areas, tear down those buildings and plant trees or provide parks for the communities, but that's wishful thinking.

Rant over, sorry for going overboard.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2019)

Guys guys guys, stop replying to the porn spam bots. 
Report them and then block them. 

If you reply to them their threads appear in newest posts and it makes it more likely people will click their virus links.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Guys guys guys, stop replying to the porn spam bots.
> Report them and then block them.
> 
> If you reply to them their threads appear in newest posts and it makes it more likely people will click their virus links.


*Scared squeaks*


----------



## Arnak (Oct 18, 2019)

Can we all just hug it out? Just create the biggest hug cluster possible


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Guys guys guys, stop replying to the porn spam bots.
> Report them and then block them.
> 
> If you reply to them their threads appear in newest posts and it makes it more likely people will click their virus links.



*The fact that there are people out there making these bots for the sole purpose of causing problems for websites is horrible.
I think the FBI should raid these people's homes.*


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 18, 2019)

I was just sitting in an armchair on my phone and my friend saw that I changed my phone wallpaper to Beastars.
She got all serious like, "you know me and _____ (other friend) won't like, hate you if you're a furry you know? Like we're still gonna be your friend."

Like yea, lol I know, but I don't wanna tell you I'm a furry because this is really uncomfortable and I'd like to move on from the conversation pleaseandthankyou
andwhydoeslikingbeastarsautomaticallymakemeafurrymaybeIjustlikeanimeIalsohavegodzillaasmylockscreenbutthatdoesn'tmakemeakaiju

thisisareallyweirdconversationwearehavingandidon'tlikeit


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> View attachment 72446


Alright, I'm bouta burst you with homing spamulets.







Godzilla said:


> I was just sitting in an armchair on my phone and my friend saw that I changed my phone wallpaper to Beastars.
> She got all serious like, "you know me and _____ (other friend) won't like, hate you if you're a furry you know? Like we're still gonna be your friend."
> 
> Like yea, lol I know, but I don't wanna tell you I'm a furry because this is really uncomfortable and I'd like to move on from the conversation pleaseandthankyou
> ...


I've been tempted to make a wallpaper of my smug protogen just because he actually has a full body due to being a base template...
Right now my lockscreen is: (Because I'm trash)





And my wallpaper is:





I've already had people asking me "wtf is your wallpaper" And I'm just like: "It's a mother fucking jojo reference."
I plan to change 'em.


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Alright, I'm bouta burst you with homing spamulets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do it.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> do it.


Assuming you mean the protogen thing, yeah I will when I finish my two hour lecture since his full body is on pc.


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Assuming you mean the protogen thing, yeah I will when I finish my two hour lecture since his full body is on pc.



Airdrop your proto to everyone in your lecture ;3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Airdrop your proto to everyone in your lecture ;3


Now I need an image of the proto in a parachute so I can add a text saying “Airdropping the protogen!”


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Alright, I'm bouta burst you with homing spamulets.


Do it please I’m begging you


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Do it please I’m begging you


I change my mind, I'm using Persuasion Needle instead.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Hey everybody 
I don't have Crippling depression!!!
Results came, I'm just really sad as hell


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Hey everybody
> I don't have Crippling depression!!!
> Results came, I'm just really sad as hell



Well that's _uplifting._


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Well that's _uplifting._


On your perspective perhaps that's true 
Mine just says everyday Is a gloomy Sunday


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Guys guys guys, stop replying to the porn spam bots.
> Report them and then block them.
> 
> If you reply to them their threads appear in newest posts and it makes it more likely people will click their virus links.



is it the Koreans again?


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> is it the Koreans again?


Just a disclaimer, I I'll stop texting on every reply I see that doesn't connect context wise with anything I've said or read and/or replied


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 18, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I was just sitting in an armchair on my phone and my friend saw that I changed my phone wallpaper to Beastars.
> She got all serious like, "you know me and _____ (other friend) won't like, hate you if you're a furry you know? Like we're still gonna be your friend."
> 
> Like yea, lol I know, but I don't wanna tell you I'm a furry because this is really uncomfortable and I'd like to move on from the conversation pleaseandthankyou
> ...



Ooh, you've actually just helped me discover something! I'd never heard of Beastars before, looks cool!! 
And I totally feel ya. convos like that can get really awkward^^ glad the moment has passed!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> do it.


Done. Yes it's a screenshot so sorry it's G I A N T , cba to edit it since I'ma nap.


----------



## Tenné (Oct 18, 2019)

After 3 months of freelance work (unemployment), I'm finally going to start working full-time on Monday. UwU


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

@CrookedCroc 

TGIF


----------



## Arnak (Oct 18, 2019)

Im just going to hug everyone here


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Im just going to hug everyone here


good luck with that...


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 18, 2019)

And I oop


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Hey everybody
> I don't have Crippling depression!!!
> Results came, I'm just really sad as hell


Figured that was the case...


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *The fact that there are people out there making these bots for the sole purpose of causing problems for websites is horrible.
> I think the FBI should raid these people's homes.*



I think that they should be taken to court and told that, from now on, they're only allowed to use the most common 5 passwords to protect their own accounts and devices. 

Maybe they'd get a taste of their own medicine. ;3


----------



## Tyno (Oct 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think that they should be taken to court and told that, from now on, they're only allowed to use the most common 5 passwords to protect their own accounts and devices.
> 
> Maybe they'd get a taste of their own medicine. ;3


Cool I'll get the kahoot spam bots.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2019)

One of the codes that I wrote, which used to work, has stopped working after I updated a package. ><

It does a very labour-intensive job, running through a matrix that is hundreds of thousands of rows deep, grouping the entries according to their identity (about ~30,000 independent identities) and time of measurement, so that a time-series of the average value for each identity can be created. 

It works well for interpreting data from satellites to create a time-series for how a retrieved variable evolves in each pixel in the image. 

I don't want to have to re-write it because it's a difficult job. If I re-wrote it using for-loops instead of functions from dplyr it would take a much longer time to run. 


Does anybody use dplyr in R out of interest? Specifically, have you ever used the group_by function in this way?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2019)

I *think* I might have solved it.

Identities can have a class of factor, but the retrieved variable must be classed as character or numeric, otherwise the processing becomes much slower


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2019)

For anybody who wants to try this on their R console:

install.packages("dplyr")
library(dplyr)

x<-10^6
lat<-sample(1:1000,x,replace=T)
lon<-sample(1:1000,x,replace=T)
pixels<-paste(lat,lon,sep="_")
values<-sample(c('red','blue','green','orange','purple'),length(pixels),replace=T) # a vector of random colours
years<-sample(1:10,length(pixels),replace=T) # a vector of random years, varying between 1 and 10

data<-cbind(pixels,values,years)
data<-as.data.frame(data)

# created a list of pixels, which have latitude and longitude identities. Some of the pixels are repeats of one another. They have been assigned colours and years randomly. So you can imagine each unique latitude-longitude location has a unique pixel identity, and a time series of colours for a random collection of years.

There's hundreds of thousands of unique pixels identities, (up to 1 million) because we randomly chose from 1000 possible latitudes and longitudes.
The entire dataset is 1 million rows deep, because we randomly chose combinations 1 million times. So the dataset is massive.

data$values<- as.character(data$values)
data$years <- as.numeric(as.character(data$years))
colnames(data)<-c('V1','V2','V3')

output<- group_by(data,V1) %>% summarize(m = length(which(V2=='green' & V3==5))/ length(V2[which(V3==5)]) )

Now we know, for each of those hundreds of thousands of unique pixels, what proportion of times that pixel was green in the 5th year of our dataset.

:]

If we did that for each year, then we would have a per-pixel time series of how likely a pixel is to be green in each year. 

and if we were looking at real data, like how likely a pixel in the Amazon was likely to be classed as being 'on fire' each year, by a satellite sensing algorithm, then we would be able to look at how regional variations in annual fire intensity varied in the Amazon- and we'd be able to begin looking how relationships with variables such as the state of el Nino varied across the region; does an intense el Nino have any relationship with more or fewer south American fires for example?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 19, 2019)

I created "assistant-ception".
I have two Google Home Minis at home (one I bought, the other I got for free from Google).
But the Google Assistant is too chatty... Every time it switches off a light I get a ton of feedback. And it's really loud, even at the lowest colume.

Then I read that Alexa has a short mode... It just gives you a short sound as feedback when it did something for you.
So I bought two Echo Inputs. You can hook them up to your own speakers to make them "smart".

My bluetooth speaker didn't like them, it got confused when my phone would connect to it as well.
So I hooked them up to the Home Minis through bluetooth because I didn't have another speaker handy at the time! So now I can use the Google Assistant and Alexa at the same time XD
I don't know why I find this funny


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2019)

And so I have moved about 750 miles NW to northern Michigan after many years in Baltimore...quite a change and a rather long story....Will be a week or so till the internet is working here. The air is a lot clearer


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> The air is a lot clearer



Just call me if you need help changing that 

Jokes aside, have a good Start at your new home


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Just call me if you need help changing that
> 
> Jokes aside, have a good Start at your new home



Thanks! There are a lot of skunks up here though as they like to live near water and there's so many lakes and such. Have always liked the scent of skunk in the distance. Maybe I'll spot some soon; mainly nocturnal but one does come across them. 

And who knows...since pet skunks are legal here I'll look into that once things are settled


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 20, 2019)

I just found out that Saint Christopher is represented as a dog-headed furry (or 'cyncophealian') in the Orthodox Church, because the phrase 'of Canaan' was incorrectly translated as 'part Canine' and nobody questioned it. 

Cynocephaly - Wikipedia


----------



## rekcerW (Oct 20, 2019)

I just realized that if I was going to start a band, it'd be called Upside Down Kelsey Grammer, because my fkn profile image catches me off guard all the time.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 21, 2019)

Saw some Halloween Pop Tarts on the shelf yesterday..... don't really know if I should buy them though.
They're cute looking, in any case.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 21, 2019)

Terry wanted to have a sniper rifle in it's home and decided to shop it online.
The purrrr-fect plan of purchasing an L96 rifle is gone due to stress irl and lack of patience(_ohhh that paycheck of November_).
Terry ended up purchasing a Socom 16.

Rifles relieves Terry's stress, somehow :3

_Purrrrrr~_ <3


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 21, 2019)

LoveR Kiss announced for PS4, Switch - Gematsu




I NEED IT


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 21, 2019)

So I posted that video of me doing point work at the railway a while ago. Well, last Sunday I got to do something that I really enjoyed.

I finally got my rulebook, and so I spent that day as a Travelling Ground Frame Operator. Essentially part of the footplate crew, so I got to spend my Sunday riding in the cab of a steam train, working points for them at each end of the line. I really enjoyed it, and decided to film myself at the Signal Box in Hayes Knoll like before, but this time show more of what the role involves.


----------



## Simo (Oct 21, 2019)

Helped cut and pile firewood much of the day and restack part of the woodpile; didn't find any skunks hiding in it 

Started to rain and the winds picked up around 50mph so the power is out till 5:30 AM.

And so am helping my folks get the woodstove ready to go for the first time of the year.

Seems more and more remote here the longer I ponder it...


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 21, 2019)

Simo said:


> Helped cut and pile firewood much of the day and restack part of the woodpile; didn't find any skunks hiding in it
> 
> Started to rain and the winds picked up around 50mph so the power is out till 5:30 AM.
> 
> ...



Stay warm!


----------



## Simo (Oct 21, 2019)

Brought in wood in a break in the rain; now to start a fire. Driving rains and windy again...puts me in the mind of re-reading Wuthering Heights by candle/firelight. 

Nice scent of maple, pine leaves and damp earth. You could bottle this air and sell it in China.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 22, 2019)

On furry amino I had 1000 followers and only 30 people or less liked my posts uwu
Now I deleted the account I wanted to.

Isn´t that S W E L L


----------



## Keefur (Oct 22, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> On furry amino I had 1000 followers and only 30 people or less liked my posts uwu
> Now I deleted the account I wanted to.
> 
> Isn´t that S W E L L


It happens.  You aren't a "popufur".  Some Furries could post a speed drawing of a lump of poop and get 500 faves for it.


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2019)

Yikes! Still no power here; maybe by evening. Makes things very quiet. Battery is about out on this phone...there's a little store a mile down the road; time for a brisk walk...and something to munch on.


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 22, 2019)

Simo said:


> ...and something to munch on.


*gives you a boatload of carrots*


----------



## TR273 (Oct 22, 2019)

Simo said:


> Yikes! Still no power here; maybe by evening. Makes things very quiet. Battery is about out on this phone...there's a little store a mile down the road; time for a brisk walk...and something to munch on.


*Sends you some of these.*


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 22, 2019)

Watermleon's cool, but can we all agree that cantaloupe is the best type of melon?


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 22, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Watermleon's cool, but can we all agree that cantaloupe is the best type of melon?



Cantaloupe who now

Don´t know her

Watermelon foreva


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 22, 2019)

My betta fish made a bubble nest which according to wiki means my little guy is very happy and in good health.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2019)

Getting youtube adverts for advice on taking my Pension. The marketing algorithms must believe I'm 60.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Getting youtube adverts for advice on taking my Pension. The marketing algorithms must believe I'm 60.



Well, you are mature beyond your years. :  )


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Getting youtube adverts for advice on taking my Pension. The marketing algorithms must believe I'm 60.



I bet you're getting them for diapers too  

Power just came back on here; me and my housemate showed my folks how to play Catan for most of the day; and the winner...Simo S. Skunk! Which is odd as I have awful luck at that game. But this time my road spanned the island and my cities popped up like mushrooms raking in the resources...

...back to work fixing up the other house on the lake tomorrow; in a few months we'll be settled in at our own place bringing mischief to NW Michigan.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2019)

It's getting dark so early now. ><


----------



## TR273 (Oct 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It's getting dark so early now. ><


Yep!

Soon be going to work in the dark and coming home in the dark


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Yep!
> 
> Soon be going to work in the dark and coming home in the dark



When you're evil you always work in darkness. :]


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2019)

hurty shoulder. ;^;


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 24, 2019)

I visited my psychologist and one of our conversations led to me telling her I'm a furry. We talked about my fursona and I introduced her to FA and Wikifur. She thinks it's really cool and says it would be good for me to find a local furry gathering to drive down too in my state.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm seriously having issues right now...

I'm anxious because I have so much work to do on my class projects
I'm having a hard time finishing said projects because I'm tired
I'm tired because I couldn't sleep because of anxiety about the projects I haven't finished :v


----------



## TR273 (Oct 25, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I'm seriously having issues right now...
> 
> I'm anxious because I have so much work to do on my class projects
> I'm having a hard time finishing said projects because I'm tired
> I'm tired because I couldn't sleep because of anxiety about the projects I haven't finished :v


Ouch! A real catch 22. I've been there a few times myself. If you want to talk my DM's are open.
Best of luck


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 25, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I'm seriously having issues right now...
> 
> I'm anxious because I have so much work to do on my class projects
> I'm having a hard time finishing said projects because I'm tired
> I'm tired because I couldn't sleep because of anxiety about the projects I haven't finished :v


It may sound dumb, but taking up running or exercise can really help.  It could be you are mentally clogged or in analysis paralysis.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 25, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It may sound dumb, but taking up running or exercise can really help.  It could be you are mentally clogged or in analysis paralysis.



I actually did just go for a walk to the convenience store and I already feel better! It helped that I got some tasty snacks too


----------



## TR273 (Oct 25, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I actually did just go for a walk to the convenience store and I already feel better! It helped that I got some tasty snacks too


Snacks make everything better


----------



## Skittles (Oct 25, 2019)

Hobnobs make everything super!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 25, 2019)

Today I learned that the horn on a narwhal is actually a tooth.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 25, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Hobnobs make everything super!


*Has no snacks or Hobnobs, is an hour away from any shops and has at least five hours of work left. Is sad Maus.*


----------



## Skittles (Oct 25, 2019)

TR273 said:


> *Has no snacks or Hobnobs, is an hour away from any shops and has at least five hours of work left. Is sad Maus.*



:O this will not do!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 25, 2019)

Yesterday I learned that there are in fact things in fiction that can make me uncomfortable and disturb me, and that was a weird wild thing to discover


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 25, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Yesterday I learned that there are in fact things in fiction that can make me uncomfortable and disturb me, and that was a weird wild thing to discover



I get disturbed by the space between kohakus eyes from dr stone.
She looks creepy


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 25, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I get disturbed by the space between kohakus eyes from dr stone.
> She looks creepy


Dr Stone's art in general is weird, but I kinda like it.
Feels very 90s.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 25, 2019)

I've upgraded my religion from Agnostic to Omniquantist.





>link


----------



## Keefur (Oct 25, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Hobnobs make everything super!


What's a hobnob?


----------



## Skittles (Oct 26, 2019)

Keefur said:


> What's a hobnob?


The best biscuit ever!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 26, 2019)

Skittles said:


> The best biscuit ever!


That is the most british package I've ever seen.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 26, 2019)

Skittles said:


> The best biscuit ever!


Dark chocolate ones are great for dunking in tea


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 26, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Dark chocolate ones are great for dunking in tea



I really want some of these now, but I live in the US... :v 
Maybe some grocery store's international section has them?


----------



## TR273 (Oct 26, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I really want some of these now, but I live in the US... :v
> Maybe some grocery store's international section has them?


Maybe, after all we can get Twinkies over here in Tesco (UK Version of Walmart).


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 26, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I really want some of these now, but I live in the US... :v
> Maybe some grocery store's international section has them?


Maybe specialist food importers? We have American food import stores both online and in some of the bigger cities over here. Expensive, but very good!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 26, 2019)

The


Skittles said:


> The best biscuit ever!


Those are cookies, not biscuits.  THESE are biscuits.





Now, if you want cookies...  I like chocolate chip or Oreos for my milk.  Girl Scout Samoas are really good as well.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 26, 2019)

American biscuits are savory, not sweet, but are good with gravy, or jelly/jam.  Here's a treat I bet you have never had. lol  They also make double decker ones.  They come in vanilla, banana, and chocolate.  I like the chocolate ones the best.  They have a molasses flavor to them as well.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 26, 2019)

Keefur said:


> American biscuits are savory, not sweet, but are good with gravy, or jelly/jam.  Here's a treat I bet you have never had. lol  They also make double decker ones.  They come in vanilla, banana, and chocolate.  I like the chocolate ones the best.  They have a molasses flavor to them as well.


That's interesting, they look like these.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 26, 2019)

Keefur said:


> The
> 
> Those are cookies, not biscuits.  THESE are biscuits.
> 
> ...



Oh my dear prehistoric kitty. We brits call cookies biscuits.. And savory ones crackers.. I have no idea what those are in the picture =O Looks like bread to me!


----------



## TR273 (Oct 26, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Oh my dear prehistoric kitty. We brits call cookies biscuits.. And savory ones crackers.. I have no idea what those are in the picture =O Looks like bread to me!


Scones, I'd say they look like scones.
(Having had them they also taste like scones.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

Today I learned that a unicorn's horn is actually its penis. 

Unicorns mate by inserting the horn up the butt of a centaur, which then lays a unicorn egg 18 months later.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Today I learned that a unicorn's horn is actually its penis.
> 
> Unicorns mate by inserting the horn up the butt of a centaur, which then lays a unicorn egg 18 months later.



A Uniporn


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Oh my dear prehistoric kitty. We brits call cookies biscuits.. And savory ones crackers.. I have no idea what those are in the picture =O Looks like bread to me!


Revolution!!!!

How dare you seek to usurp the Oreo from its dunking status with another cookie/cracker/biscuit/blasphemer!

Stop changing American English!  though I do occasionally say cheers, mate, bollocks, dog's bollocks, and twat on occasion.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2019)

TR273 said:


> That's interesting, they look like these.
> View attachment 73912


Of course it's interesting.  So are choco pies.

Why are they interesting? Because they were made in Chattanooga, Tennessee for American miners!  And it was a s'more (also American) before that, and both go great with RC Cola, which actually is, also American.

Come, the revolution is at hand!  They are doing Brexit to steal our American food copyrights!  Revolt, and take up the cause with the EU!

We're not animals.  This is a legal dispute.  I may be part animal, but not a savage.  let the court decide and I will eat my moon pie I have once or twice every other year.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 26, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Revolution!!!!
> 
> How dare you seek to usurp the Oreo from its dunking status with another cookie/cracker/biscuit/blasphemer!
> 
> Stop changing American English!  though I do occasionally say cheers, mate, bollocks, dog's bollocks, and twat on occasion.


Do I detect a biscuit holy (holey?) War????


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Oct 26, 2019)

Why do british people add the letter u where it doesn't belong?


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 26, 2019)

Elliot Manowar said:


> Why do british people add the letter u where it doesn't belong?



It adds colour.  :  )


----------



## TR273 (Oct 26, 2019)

Elliot Manowar said:


> Why do british people add the letter u where it doesn't belong?


Because....
Perhaps a better question would be 'Why do Americans take away a perfectly good 'U'?'


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Oct 26, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> It adds colour.  :  )


You don't need to put that u there! You can say it just fine without it!


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Oct 26, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Because....
> Perhaps a better question would be 'Why do Americans take away a perfectly good 'U'?'


It clutters up the sentences.


----------



## mithandir91 (Oct 26, 2019)

Perhaps, American people removed the letter u where it did belong. Just remember that the older one here is Britain.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Oct 26, 2019)

mithandir91 said:


> Perhaps, American people removed the letter u where it did belong. Just remember that the older one here is Britain.


Brou youu wantu au profileu picu


----------



## mithandir91 (Oct 26, 2019)

Elliot Manowar said:


> Brou youu wantu au profileu picku



Thanku youu, Butu iu'mu workingu onu itu


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Oct 26, 2019)

mithandir91 said:


> Thanku youu, Butu iu'mu workingu onu itu


Okayu Justu askingu. Thanksu foru lettingu meu knowu.


----------



## mithandir91 (Oct 26, 2019)

Funny thing about biscuits: Here in Brazil, there is a never stop war from Cariocas (people who are born/raised on Rio de Janeiro) and Paulistas (from São Paulo) from the correct way to call these: Biscoito or Bolacha?


----------



## TR273 (Oct 26, 2019)

Elliot Manowar said:


> It clutters up the sentences.


To answer the question.
English is a language which evolved from the native languages with influences from German, french, Latin, Doric and others. And since we Brits are very much of the 'Well that's how we have always done it.' mentality.
Now I believe it was Webster (and correct me if I'm wrong) who looked at the hodgepodge of words and tidied them up, removing unnecessary letters (labour - labor, Colour - color, Axe - ax etc)


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 26, 2019)

If you think English has too many redundant letters, I'd recommend you don't look up Welsh.

Heddiw es i i Eisteddfod Abertawe.

Mae Cymraeg yn iaith sy'n llawn llythyrau diangen.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 26, 2019)

mithandir91 said:


> Funny thing about biscuits: Here in Brazil, there is a never stop war from Cariocas (people who are born/raised on Rio de Janeiro) and Paulistas (from São Paulo) from the correct way to call these: Biscoito or Bolacha?


Meanwhile, here in Pernambuco it seems people randomly assume one or another. Or both. I personally call that one in the pic "biscoito" and refuse to call it "bolacha"!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 26, 2019)

아- 집사랑 산책 가고싶다-


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)

I love British insults. 

"Bugger off you cheeky mangy tosser git muppet!"

*Sips tea in disgust*


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

Elliot Manowar said:


> Why do british people add the letter u where it doesn't belong?



Typically these are words loaned to English from French, and Americans dispensed with those extra vowels when they decided to write their language more phonetically.


Edit: looks like somebody has already commented on this/.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Typically these are words loaned to English from French, and Americans dispensed with those extra vowels when they decided to write their language more phonetically.


Is that why you tend to say mum instead of mom?


----------



## Groggy (Oct 26, 2019)

mithandir91 said:


> Funny thing about biscuits: Here in Brazil, there is a never stop war from Cariocas (people who are born/raised on Rio de Janeiro) and Paulistas (from São Paulo) from the correct way to call these: Biscoito or Bolacha?





Guifrog said:


> Meanwhile, here in Pernambuco it seems people randomly assume one or another. Or both. I personally call that one in the pic "biscoito" and refuse to call it "bolacha"!


I call the ones with filling bolacha, the ones that don't have filling are biscoitos (even though they are all clearly bolachas ).


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Is that why you tend to say mum instead of mom?



No; that's a contraction of 'Mother' or 'Mama', which English retains from its roots as a Germanic language. 

I don't know why Americans use 'Mom', but some parts of England do as well. A bit like Trousers verses Pants; in most of England 'Pants' means underwear, but in the North of England 'Pants' is the word they use for Trousers.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> No; that's a contraction of 'Mother' or 'Mama', which English retains from its roots as a Germanic language.
> 
> I don't know why Americans use 'Mom', but some parts of England do as well. A bit like Trousers verses Pants; in most of England 'Pants' means underwear, but in the North of England 'Pants' is the word they use for Trousers.


Apologies for the misunderstanding. Thanks for clarifying.  :3


----------



## Skittles (Oct 26, 2019)

Actually I think alot of the letters removed from english by America was to do with the cost of printing newspapers. They paid by the letter or something. I read this somewhere..


----------



## TR273 (Oct 26, 2019)

'Sheriff' comes from 'referee of the shire'
Which is why in Scotland we have the Sheriff Court to deal with the lesser crimes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

TR273 said:


> 'Sheriff' comes from 'referee of the shire'
> Which is why in Scotland we have the Sheriff Court to deal with the lesser crimes.



Sheriffs used to spank people in Scotland. :3


----------



## Skittles (Oct 26, 2019)

-Puts on the judging hat.- You will be taken to a place of humiliation and soundly paddled."


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 26, 2019)

Groggy said:


> I call the ones with filling bolacha, the ones that don't have filling are biscoitos (even though they are all clearly bolachas ).


Nooooooo it's the other way round! Plus, biscoitos are meant to taste sweet!


----------



## Groggy (Oct 26, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Nooooooo it's the other way round! Plus, biscoitos are meant to taste sweet!


But both sweet and salty biscoitos are biscoitos, just because they are one or the other doesn't mean there's a difference when naming them!
This entire bolacha vs. biscoito stuff confuses me and sometimes makes me want to go back to calling all of them bolachas


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 26, 2019)

I am so angry and anxious today.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 26, 2019)

Gee.  I didn't know I was going to start a cookie/biscuit war.  Maybe I should put on my armour.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)

A public service announcement for you all,

The acronym "GIF" stands for graphic interchange format, thus should be spelled with a hard "G", not a "J"


----------



## Keefur (Oct 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> The acronym "GIF" stands for graphic interchange format, thus should be spelled with a hard "G", not a "J"


I'll fix that GIF in a jiffy.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Oct 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> A public service announcement for you all,
> 
> The acronym "GIF" stands for graphic interchange format, thus should be spelled with a hard "G", not a "J"


Also calling it 'GIF format' is redundant.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 26, 2019)

Groggy said:


> But both sweet and salty biscoitos are biscoitos, just because they are one or the other doesn't mean there's a difference when naming them!
> This entire bolacha vs. biscoito stuff confuses me and sometimes makes me want to go back to calling all of them _*bolachas*_


Buuuut _*bbiiiisssssscooooiiiitttoooossss*_!!! 
(just kiddin' tho)



Keefur said:


> Gee.  I didn't know I was going to start a cookie/biscuit war.  Maybe I should put on my armour.


*shoves a bunch of _*CRACKERS*_ inbetween your fangs*



 
Does it sound more like "crunch crunch" or "crack crack"? To me it depends on how much they've been chewed, and whether I'm eating them with an open mouth or not!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 26, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Buuuut _*bbiiiisssssscooooiiiitttoooossss*_!!!
> (just kiddin' tho)
> 
> 
> ...



This post is making me thirsty!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> A public service announcement for you all,
> 
> The acronym "GIF" stands for graphic interchange format, thus should be spelled with a hard "G", not a "J"


Jraphical Interchange Format.






Ngl, I still use J just because it pisses off some people. And I can't stop... Oh well at least if I accidently say yiff in public I can just say "No, I meant gif."


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 26, 2019)

Yesterday was the first time in my life that a stranger had recognized Terry by how I wear! :3

The madam selling Fishy Cakes said "Oh!  Are you a cat, not a human? I can tell by your bell on your collar!"

It is very exciting to hear someone telling Terry looking like a cat, and about the collar too! Though "not a human" part kinda confuses me if I should feel good or otherwise... Maybe she respects furry or animal cosplay thingy and knew that I am one of them? Then Terry should feel great about it! >:3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Jraphical Interchange Format.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Likes your post, but then notices the Fortnite dancing*


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

I read that as 'Fornicate' dancing.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I read that as 'Fornicate' dancing.


Dirty fox =w=


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Likes your post, but then notices the Fortnite dancing*


You've been default danced.
Tag your friends to totally default dance on them.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> You've been default danced.
> Tag your friends to totally default dance on them.


No I don't think I will :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 26, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Jraphical Interchange Format.


Giraffical Interchange Format


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2019)

Giraffe-ical Interchange Format?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 27, 2019)

GRadical Interchange Format


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 27, 2019)

Radical RXC


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Oct 27, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Those are cookies, not biscuits.  THESE are biscuits.








TR273 said:


> Do I detect a biscuit holy (holey?) War????


roadkill donuts


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2019)

I keep having nightmares about food becoming more expensive, or being unable to afford things in shops.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I keep having nightmares about food becoming more expensive, or being unable to afford things in shops.


Thats my daily existance.  I want my glazed donut and coffee on Sunday morning!  Its what i love for!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 27, 2019)

Whales don't blow water out their blow holes. It's just their hot breath condensing as it reaches the cool outside air, giving the appearance of water.


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a lot of dreams of water, swimming, entire villages situated and accessed soley via a chain of lakes within steep, heavily wooded hills: at once, the villages are both very old and seem as from the distant past yet there are various technologies in the shops in them: water proof cell phones, pinball machines, electric typewriters. 

In one dream part of the lake I am living on has been drained for offices; I get the names of the companies and scold them telling them how I used to swim here; I tell them I'm starting a boycott and that God is keeping records of them and I storm off feeling old yet as if a child again, then, I wake up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Thats my daily existance.  I want my glazed donut and coffee on Sunday morning!  Its what i love for!


I had separate dreams about buying lunch and then discovering it cost £65, and ordering a £5 salad and being thrown out of a canteen after I complained that the salad consisted of only two leaves.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2019)

I really hate the fact that I have ambitions about the career I want, because it's not really achievable and I really fucking feel like it's just a massive sunk costs fallacy that's going to end up in me doing fuck all else with my life. ._.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 27, 2019)

Lmao does exveemon have 3 or 5 fingers?
Its amount of fingers is inconsistent in the show lel


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 27, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Lmao does exveemon have 3 or 5 fingers?
> Its amount of fingers is inconsistent in the show lel


It only needs two for victory.
Five is for humanism, 3 is just enough to have a middle finger.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 28, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Lmao does exveemon have 3 or 5 fingers?
> Its amount of fingers is inconsistent in the show lel



Anime is horrible for cheaping out on animation quality. Some anime used only 15fps for the characters and it seems like that case of them ignoring off model hitches.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2019)

What am I even watching.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 29, 2019)

me rn


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> What am I even watching.



Just watched that entire thing... can't decide if it's the greatest or worst thing I've ever heard :v


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Life is soup, I am fork


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Life is soup, I am fork



I am chopsticks.


----------



## Metalix (Oct 29, 2019)

Henlo¡


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Yiff is love, yiff is life


----------



## Metalix (Oct 29, 2019)

what is yiff ¿?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 29, 2019)

Metalix said:


> what is yiff ¿?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2019)

We did it, baby.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2019)

Jelly fish oh jelly fish, you squishy ball of nerves and shit, you touched him with your stingers and you changed my life.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2019)

Keefur said:


>








[content warning, this is a pretty odd song]


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 74118
> 
> We did it, baby.


But where is the baby


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> But where is the baby


I'm a wolf; I ate it.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Oct 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a wolf; I ate it.


Congrats on 17K posts.


----------



## PuissantNorfleet (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello. :^)


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a wolf; I ate it.


The Dingos will be upset that you're stealing their job.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 30, 2019)

Me: buying a bag of chips from the value section, and I'm only going to buy one <:
-less then a minute later-
_SiRaChA fLaVoReD dOrItOs_

Me: Oh you_!_ -blushes- How did you know I was an addict?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 30, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Me: buying a bag of chips from the value section, and I'm only going to buy one <:
> -less then a minute later-
> _SiRaChA fLaVoReD dOrItOs_
> 
> Me: Oh you_!_ -blushes- How did you know I was an addict?


I get that way with M&M's


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 30, 2019)

I felt alive for once earlier today when I ate a carolina reaper candy, the pain gave me an adrenaline rush that made me more energized than I’ve been for years


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 30, 2019)

*Hello Lpw*


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I felt alive for once earlier today when I ate *a carolina reaper candy*, the *pain* gave me an adrenaline rush that made me more energized than I’ve been for years



?


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 30, 2019)

California on fire, houses being evacuated, we got no power, but I sure do wish I had some tortilla chips.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 30, 2019)

I wish I had a V22 to save people.


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2019)

Yay! Washington beat Houston in game 7 the World Series! : ) First DC series win since 1924. Houston, we have a problem...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy halloween


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2019)

Youtube recommending me videos on how to deal with my lame-ass boyfriend. But the joke's on you, Youtube, because I'm going to be alone forever.


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 74276
> 
> Youtube recommending me videos on how to deal with my lame-ass boyfriend. But the joke's on you, Youtube, because I'm going to be alone forever.



Aw : (  I think you'll find somebody.

Once I get my computer/net hooked back up I'll have to start a fox dating service so I can try my paw at matchmaking. I'll have a lot of time on my paws over the winter 'till I find a job and start working again. Just leave it to me!


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 31, 2019)

I really have no idea why i bother with anything caffeinated since a rockstar. Just caused a panic attack to flare up hardcore...


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm possibly going to adopt a pet ferret. I have my heart set on a lovely little Jill (a female ferret) who is in the care of a nearby rescue charity. Her name is Gypsy and she's only two years old but had a bad start in life and is very fragile. She's a beautiful little albino girl.


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 1, 2019)

I got a job guys


----------



## TR273 (Nov 1, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I got a job guys


Congratulations!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I got a job guys


Way to go!  Congratulations!


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks guys
I am so excited.
Gonna work as an receptionist.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 1, 2019)

I ordered one of those at-home sleep apnea tests. This'll be interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2019)

A vote for Vermin Supreme is a vote against gingivitis. He has my vote.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> A vote for Vermin Supreme is a vote against gingivitis. He has my vote.


We don't deserve this


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)

Let's go fill Moomin valley with crime.


----------



## Tenné (Nov 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Let's go fill Moomin valley with crime.


Eh, why not. I've got nothing better to do right now anyway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Eh, why not. I've got nothing better to do right now anyway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)

'Spray and Pray'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 74499
> 
> 'Spray and Pray'.



Alternate:


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 3, 2019)

Watched Hazbin Hotel. These two got like 10-15 seconds of screen time and I already love them uwu
And apparently their names are Razzle and Dazzle, which just makes everything even better.





@AceQuorthon @Toby_Morpheus

And that's not even mentioning Alastor, who is just way too fucking targeted at me O3O


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 4, 2019)

Coyote Yotes are awesome, beautiful Furry creatures......
and I'm honored (and proud) to be one....
and, **I don't care** what the haters and critics say.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah but cabbages are much more nutritious.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 4, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Watched Hazbin Hotel. These two got like 10-15 seconds of screen time and I already love them uwu
> And apparently their names are Razzle and Dazzle, which just makes everything even better.
> 
> 
> ...


Absinthe, smoking and donuts. Definitely me lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Tenné (Nov 4, 2019)

My right leg has been in TV static mode all day today so I might have to chop it off soon. Is anyone looking to buy a well-worn foot (paw included)?


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 4, 2019)

I met a gorgeous female Kakapo on my afternoon stroll through the forest. A charming lady indeed with a beautiful set of tail feathers. We exchanged greetings and had a vigorous and lively conversation regarding Victorian cultures and arts that we had learned from the universities.

We spent the afternoon dining on gourmet berries and citing poetry we favored during our younger years.

My curiosity leads me to question if she is indeed seeking courtship with another.


----------



## LameFox (Nov 6, 2019)

I got a trophy for 100 posts. Literally rewarded for procrastinating.


----------



## Tenné (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm here to announce that I ate two (2!) pieces of cheesecake at work.


----------



## Metalix (Nov 6, 2019)

im here because im bored at work :3


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm here because I just got off work.


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 6, 2019)

Yall, I am literally binge watching moominvalley. When I was little I kinda didn´t care about it but its so interresting now cause its so wholesome oml.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Yall, I am literally binge watching moominvalley. When I was little I kinda didn´t care about it but its so interresting now cause its so wholesome oml.



...weird, I am also watching it. I'm on episode 14.


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 7, 2019)

Oof
I just remembered when I sat in school and looked at anatomy stuff for art on my phone and one classmate saw it and tought I look at porn..... wat.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 7, 2019)

You take the win by any means necessary and people start calling you a troll. Fuckin' rude, man.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 7, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> You take the win by any means necessary and people start calling you a troll. Fuckin' rude, man.


 Tell them to hate the game, not the player.


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Tell them to hate the game, not the player.


lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2019)

Short day today but it's really taken it out of me for some reason. 

I always feel worn out when I work in that particular lab, it makes me wonder whether the air is toxic in there or something.


----------



## QueenGremlin (Nov 8, 2019)

It’s frustrating to have to be at work with a scratchy throat and no less than three meetings. ): I just want to make some fried chicken and relax!


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 8, 2019)

Do I dare?
store.steampowered.com: Save 55% on Atelier Arland series Deluxe Pack - アトリエ ～アーランドの錬金術士１・２・３～ DX on Steam


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 8, 2019)

I found a bunch of old arts and crafts paper in one of my drawers and me and my family decided to make origami with them


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 8, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Do I dare?
> store.steampowered.com: Save 55% on Atelier Arland series Deluxe Pack - アトリエ ～アーランドの錬金術士１・２・３～ DX on Steam


Only if you can outrun Gibby.


----------



## Wolflyfe (Nov 8, 2019)

Heroooooooow


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2019)

It's absolutely mind-blowing how much things have changed in the last 100 years.

Looking at pictures of my country and just how much has changed from the landscape, industry, people, transportation, everything really hits home. Back when we passed the franchise bill (a means to encourage tourism) you could travel to anywhere in the world via steam boat for £3 (which is a currency we no longer use). In this day & age you'll be lucky if £3 can get you a decent loaf of bread.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2019)

www.reddit.com: Number of Furry Conventions Per Country : MapPorn






Furries being mentioned on reddit's 'mapporn'.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.reddit.com: Number of Furry Conventions Per Country : MapPorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could visit America to attend one if you haven't already. Anthrocon and MFF are both pretty big.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.reddit.com: Number of Furry Conventions Per Country : MapPorn
> 
> Furries being mentioned on reddit's 'mapporn'.



South Korea is not represented?  I know Furmusement went south quick (too many controversies to fully list) but Dae Fursuit Jeon didn't succeed better, apparently.
Wonder if they rolled it into their Comic con?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> South Korea is not represented?  I know Furmusement went south quick (too many controversies to fully list) but Dae Fursuit Jeon didn't succeed better, apparently.
> Wonder if they rolled it into their Comic con?



I don't know about any of the details.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2019)

Blargle flargle I spent like 3 hours of my dad making a tedious spreadsheet of nonsense.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 10, 2019)

Hey guys. 
I just wanted to say that an internet friend of mine who is a very amazing artist has told me that for half the year she has lost her motivation for drawing. She has a pretty busy life with uni and stuff, but it still came as kind of a shock. She's the one who got me into the fandom pretty much. I know it's not up to me what she does with her life, but I'd be really sad if she gave up drawing entirely. She didn't suggest this was the case at all, so maybe I'm overreacting a bit.
Sorry for the rant, just don't know how to respond properly


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 10, 2019)

LameFox said:


> I got a trophy for 100 posts. Literally rewarded for procrastinating.



*Theres a ranking system for most likes and posts lol.*


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 10, 2019)

Today marks my 365th day on the forums--one year down. 

Hardly counts since I was inactive for about half of that, but eh... close enough.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 10, 2019)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Today marks my 365th day on the forums--one year down.
> 
> Hardly counts since I was inactive for about half of that, but eh... close enough.


Quite the year and worthy of much celebration :3

2019 has been a rollercoaster, but I'm delighted we're all still here.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 10, 2019)

It's never enough.. 
I wanna become better at something and that something is art 
I'm tired of being a printer but I can't draw without looking at an image 
I WISH TO BE ABLE TO DRAW THE WAY I SEE STUFF IN MY HEAD AND BE LOYAL TO THE IMAGE I FORESEEN AND BE 100% ACCURATE
I don't know how to do it 
I wanna take an anime drawing course.. But I need time to do it and money and dedication 
I'm ambitious, but I don't want to be lazy and... I just want to see results


----------



## Marcl (Nov 10, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> I just wanted to say that an internet friend of mine who is a very amazing artist has told me that for half the year she has lost her motivation for drawing. She has a pretty busy life with uni and stuff, but it still came as kind of a shock. She's the one who got me into the fandom pretty much. I know it's not up to me what she does with her life, but I'd be really sad if she gave up drawing entirely. She didn't suggest this was the case at all, so maybe I'm overreacting a bit.



Yeah, I can see why you're concerned. It might be that due to stress she burnt out a bit.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 10, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> It's never enough..
> I wanna become better at something and that something is art
> I'm tired of being a printer but I can't draw without looking at an image
> I WISH TO BE ABLE TO DRAW THE WAY I SEE STUFF IN MY HEAD AND BE LOYAL TO THE IMAGE I FORESEEN AND BE 100% ACCURATE
> ...


Anybody got any advice?


----------



## Marcl (Nov 10, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> It's never enough..
> I wanna become better at something and that something is art
> I'm tired of being a printer but I can't draw without looking at an image
> I WISH TO BE ABLE TO DRAW THE WAY I SEE STUFF IN MY HEAD AND BE LOYAL TO THE IMAGE I FORESEEN AND BE 100% ACCURATE
> ...


Sadly the only way is practice and observation. Worth checking streams of artists and see how they draw, that can help with getting a grip on some techniques. I know it's annoying not being able to draw things the way we see them in our heads, a little ease comes from the fact the best artists are also never fully satisfied with their work. You cloud try to experiment with the style, especially if you want to try animation. Something that would be an acceptable middle-ground for you between efficiency, your skills, and how do you envision the drawing.


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 10, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Sadly the only way is practice and observation. Worth checking streams of artists and see how they draw, that can help with getting a grip on some techniques. I know it's annoying not being able to draw things the way we see them in our heads, a little ease comes from the fact the best artists are also never fully satisfied with their work. You cloud try to experiment with the style, especially if you want to try animation. Something that would be an acceptable middle-ground for you between efficiency, your skills, and how do you envision the drawing.


Just pratice and observation?
I doubt that's enough 
But thanks for replying


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 10, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Yeah, I can see why you're concerned. It might be that due to stress she burnt out a bit.



Thanks man
Yeah, I think that's probably the case.


----------



## Loffi (Nov 10, 2019)

I finally got a new laptop and I can post again


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 11, 2019)

Finnish children's music is officially more badass and quality than any other country's children's music.






Like holy fuck.

So this is what Barney's kids did when they grew up. Even have Marco Hietala jamming with them on the vocal's chorus

 <3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 11, 2019)

And...according to the test results I have moderate sleep apnea. Which is oddly a positive thing since it hopefully means I found the cause of my high blood pressure.


----------



## SwiftDog (Nov 11, 2019)

Oh my gosh boreddddddd


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Finnish children's music is officially more badass and quality than any other country's children's music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh, that's insane and I love it!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 11, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hey guys.
> I just wanted to say that an internet friend of mine who is a very amazing artist has told me that for half the year she has lost her motivation for drawing. She has a pretty busy life with uni and stuff, but it still came as kind of a shock. She's the one who got me into the fandom pretty much. I know it's not up to me what she does with her life, but I'd be really sad if she gave up drawing entirely. She didn't suggest this was the case at all, so maybe I'm overreacting a bit.
> Sorry for the rant, just don't know how to respond properly


I've lost all motivation to code currently due to uni because it's stressing me out and is annoying the fuck out of me for a lot of reasons.
I doubt she'd give up, I want to code and make it my thing, but I just know Uni has murdered my motivation and that I have to "prick" myself into trying these assessments.

Ye, uni just stabbed my motivation just like how Secoundary school murdered my creativity for awhile. Only tempoary.
Don't worry, I'm sure she wants to get back into it, just dealing with uni which would be important for her if she wants it. All you can do is be there for her since she'll most likely need it. : )


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 11, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Finnish children's music is officially more badass and quality than any other country's children's music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welp, guess this is in my brain now.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I've lost all motivation to code currently due to uni because it's stressing me out and is annoying the fuck out of me for a lot of reasons.
> I doubt she'd give up, I want to code and make it my thing, but I just know Uni has murdered my motivation and that I have to "prick" myself into trying these assessments.
> 
> Ye, uni just stabbed my motivation just like how Secoundary school murdered my creativity for awhile. Only tempoary.
> Don't worry, I'm sure she wants to get back into it, just dealing with uni which would be important for her if she wants it. All you can do is be there for her since she'll most likely need it. : )



Thanks man!
Sorry to hear you're going through a similar thing. I hope the motivation comes back shortly
Thanks so much for your reassuring words^^


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 11, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Thanks man!
> Sorry to hear you're going through a similar thing. I hope the motivation comes back shortly
> Thanks so much for your reassuring words^^


It will, it's just I dug myself in a hole I never wanted and I've regretted it.
Prob something I shouldn't bring up, in public.

But either way she on the otherhand will be fine. Just Uni and most education system seems to have that power.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 11, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> And...according to the test results I have moderate sleep apnea. Which is oddly a positive thing since it hopefully means I found the cause of my high blood pressure.



Congratulations. I just got my CPAP scuba machine. Still getting used to it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 12, 2019)

Coyote yote sips...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2019)

world map of average bird egg colour. 

www.nature.com: The global distribution of avian eggshell colours suggest a thermoregulatory benefit of darker pigmentation


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 13, 2019)

If any of you ever wanted to read about a Japanese half-vampire brushing his little sister's teeth, the Monogatari series is on sale on HumbleBundle
www.humblebundle.com: Humble Book Bundle: MONOGATARI - Supernatural Light Novels by NISIOISIN from Kodansha (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## Filter (Nov 13, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Finnish children's music is officially more badass and quality than any other country's children's music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha... that's awesome. 

Reminds me a little of Nyango Star, the Japanese apple-cat mascot.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 13, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> If any of you ever wanted to read about a Japanese half-vampire brushing his little sister's teeth, the Monogatari series is on sale on HumbleBundle
> www.humblebundle.com: Humble Book Bundle: MONOGATARI - Supernatural Light Novels by NISIOISIN from Kodansha (pay what you want and help charity)



Oh fuck, oh no.

Why did you do this to me.

I didn't have time to budget for this.

Also Shinobu best girl.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Nov 13, 2019)

Someone hacked my discord account..  FUCK


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 13, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Also Shinobu best girl.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 14, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> View attachment 75183



Do you know how hard it was to find her limited edition Nendoroid years after it released?

Almost as hard as finding Hachikuji's.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 14, 2019)

Ok, random question, but just wanted to see what y'all think, do you consider the British Isles to be in Weastern Europe or Northern Europe?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 14, 2019)

This just hits you right in the furry. _Soooooo getting!_


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 14, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Ok, random question, but just wanted to see what y'all think, do you consider the British Isles to be in Weastern Europe or Northern Europe?


Western. There's not much else in Europe more west than us!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 14, 2019)

I watched a documentary about how buying imported brands of coffee helps the workers and their families in the countries that produced it. Turns out the coffee you pay for at your local coffee shop is like bringing a part of their community into your life. 






Just another reason why coffee is better than tea.

That's right leaf drinkers. I said it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Ok, random question, but just wanted to see what y'all think, do you consider the British Isles to be in Weastern Europe or Northern Europe?



North-West Europe.


----------



## Simo (Nov 14, 2019)

Wow...the deer are pretty 'tame' here, pretty much nosing about on the front porch as I watch them, a doe and two adolescent looking fawns, nibbling at some grape vines. Very cute!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2019)

Simo said:


> Wow...the deer are pretty 'tame' here, pretty much nosing about on the front porch as I watch them, a doe and two adolescent looking fawns, nibbling at some grape vines. Very cute!



You have grape vines!?


----------



## Simo (Nov 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You have grape vines!?



Yep...ones my dad planted...my guess is a variety of Concord Grapes, best for jelly/jam or grape juice. Or, cheap sweet wine...the deer seem to love them! The sudden snow this year left a lot of unpicked ones.


----------



## Marcl (Nov 14, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Ok, random question, but just wanted to see what y'all think, do you consider the British Isles to be in Weastern Europe or Northern Europe?


Heh, depends on which division you use. I think they are both. But in the same way Denmark or Western Germany is both (I write it that way, because the Germany as a whole is already considered Central Europe). If we go for subjective view - I live in Poland, North for me is Scandinavia and Baltic States.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 14, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> This just hits you right in the furry. _Soooooo getting!_


So a little bit about this game: it has a very Wolf Among Us vibe but a lot of bugs. Nothing that breaks gameplay but, yeah, still annoying. The visuals and voice acting is also very good but in some parts voices sound really distorted. It feels like a rushed product.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 14, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Western. There's not much else in Europe more west than us!



That's true



Fallowfox said:


> North-West Europe.





Marcl said:


> Heh, depends on which division you use. I think they are both. But in the same way Denmark or Western Germany is both (I write it that way, because the Germany as a whole is already considered Central Europe). If we go for subjective view - I live in Poland, North for me is Scandinavia and Baltic States.



Yeah, I certainly think they have elements of both. It's similar to Northern Europe in its relatively northern location, significant Viking influence and connection to the sea. It's also like Western Europe in its westerly location, language (English is west Germanic like Dutch and German, and the only mainland Celtic language is Breton in France) and significant influence from France and the Low Countries. Personally, I think England and Wales are more Western European and Scotland, the Isle of Man and both Ireland and Northern Island more Northern.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Heh, depends on which division you use. I think they are both. But in the same way Denmark or Western Germany is both (I write it that way, because the Germany as a whole is already considered Central Europe). If we go for subjective view - I live in Poland, North for me is Scandinavia and Baltic States.



It depends a lot on context as well. The national trust writing about the Sutton Hoo ship burial writes that it is 'the richest burial ever found in Northern Europe',
while somebody discussing the cold war would be more likely to refer to Western Europe.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It depends a lot on context as well. The national trust writing about the Sutton Hoo ship burial writes that it is 'the richest burial ever found in Northern Europe',
> while somebody discussing the cold war would be more likely to refer to Western Europe.



Indeed. There are different definitions for everything, not necessarily mutually exclusive


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2019)

I think everybody can agree on my division.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2019)

That's a more reasonable one.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 75253
> 
> That's a more reasonable one.



*notes that the purple area corresponds to the greatest concentration of FAF users, if I remember your map correctly*


----------



## Tenné (Nov 15, 2019)

I got my first proper paycheck and I'm rich af! Woooooooo!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2019)

Tenné said:


> I got my first proper paycheck and I'm rich af! Woooooooo!



Norwegian pay cheques I tells ya.


----------



## Tenné (Nov 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Norwegian pay cheques I tells ya.


Well, I just paid £16 for an iPad case that's £5 on UK Amazon. It sure is nice when I leave the country, though.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 15, 2019)

@Infrarednexus


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> @Infrarednexus
> View attachment 75315


Nice (☞⌐▀͡ ͜ʖ͡▀ )☞


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Well, I just paid £16 for an iPad case that's £5 on UK Amazon. It sure is nice when I leave the country, though.



Your costs of living are pretty high. I remember when I was in Tromso keeping a *very* tight eye on money, because just buying a sandwich is to invite bankruptcy.

@Ravofox 

I had a Swedish friend send me their interpretation:


----------



## Marcl (Nov 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 75252
> 
> I think everybody can agree on my division.



Is this a result of Lovecraftian monsters stretching their tentacles from the ocean to claim Europe?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Is this a result of Lovecraftian monsters stretching their tentacles from the ocean to claim Europe?



Have something even more confusing:


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2019)

Anybody notice anything? :3


----------



## Marcl (Nov 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Have something even more confusing:



Like how you can fit 50 states in that map? ;p


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Like how you can fit 50 states in that map? ;p



An entire European country has snuck in there.


----------



## Marcl (Nov 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> An entire European country has snuck in there.


That's some good Photoshoping x3



Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 75370
> 
> Anybody notice anything? :3


I know what you did, but you also forgot about Georgia and Azerbaijan :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2019)

Marcl said:


> That's some good Photoshoping x3
> 
> 
> I know what you did, but you also forgot about Georgia and Azerbaijan :V



(not my photoshopping for the record).

The green map of europe is one I did in mspaint though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 16, 2019)

I’ve just been reading a book about anti-gravity, it’s impossible to put down.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2019)

*cries*

The animation in the next iteration of My Little Pony looks horrible! Ooof...that low-budget, corny Chibi style. I have long cursed the day such a so called style befell the earth. It looks like we're in for "My little Pony Go!"

*curses more and bemoans the horror of crappy, cookie cutter chibi style animation*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 17, 2019)

Simo said:


> *cries*
> 
> The animation in the next iteration of My Little Pony looks horrible! Ooof...that low-budget, corny Chibi style. I have long cursed the day such a so called style befell the earth. It looks like we're in for "My little Pony Go!"
> 
> *curses more and bemoans the horror of crappy, cookie cutter chibi style animation*


I seriously hope chibi Twilight is a joke.  Alas, I am so cynical, I don't know what's real anymore...


----------



## Marcl (Nov 17, 2019)

Simo said:


> *cries*
> 
> The animation in the next iteration of My Little Pony looks horrible! Ooof...that low-budget, corny Chibi style. I have long cursed the day such a so called style befell the earth. It looks like we're in for "My little Pony Go!"
> 
> *curses more and bemoans the horror of crappy, cookie cutter chibi style animation*





Minerva_Minx said:


> I seriously hope chibi Twilight is a joke. Alas, I am so cynical, I don't know what's real anymore...



Wait, what happened? I might not watch the show, but it always seems as something that went for a decent quality animation at least.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Wait, what happened? I might not watch the show, but it always seems as something that went for a decent quality animation at least.



Bawwwwwwww!

MLP is gonna have crappy, cookie cutter chibi animation!!!!!

Well; worse things happen, just glad the last iteration was so rewarding. Maybe the new one will offer a few laughs and moments, if I can sonehow block out the animaion style.


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 17, 2019)

Simo said:


> Bawwwwwwww!
> 
> MLP is gonna have crappy, cookie cutter chibi animation!!!!!
> 
> Well; worse things happen, just glad the last iteration was so rewarding. Maybe the new one will offer a few laughs and moments, if I can sonehow block out the animaion style.



*gifts you a Crunchyroll subscription*.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 17, 2019)

So...
After reading that "Movies that traumatized you" thread, I went to go look some of them up, got distracted and ended up watching another horror movie called 'Dark was the Night.'
And after watching the opening scene, I just needed to share it with you guys.
Starts in a logging camp, the guy in charge can't reach some of his workers on the radio. He drives out to find them, and they pull that one gag. You know the one, where someone's looking for someone else, and they see part of them from like behind a tree, but then when they come close everything behind the tree is torn apart? Yeah, that one.
Then they pull that other gag, where something starts dripping on the character, he looks up: Surprise! It's the monster!  (They don't actually show it)
He runs for his car, makes it in, starts it. And then he looks back. smh.
The next shot is the camera panning over the car from above. As the back of the car is just about to clip out of the frame, you can barely see the monster jump through the back windshield. As the camera pans over to the front of the car, blood spatters across the windshield giving them some nice privacy. Then the camera starts curving down the front of the car as it starts shaking vigorously, and all I can think is, 'man, someone's having fun tonight.'


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 18, 2019)

Animal crackers have no cages now.... and, I think it's awesome....


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 18, 2019)

Started a new job today, after a year of unemployment. It's a decent place, work's not bad, seems like there's always something to do...

There's also this sat outside:





For context, it's a warehouse job, and the warehouse is out towards the Cotswolds near a place called Kemble, at an old airfield. The warehouse itself is an old RAF hanger.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2019)

Regarding people's questions about geographical divisions of Europe,
I downloaded data for the shape of Europe, weighted the pixels by latitude (because northern pixels are smaller; I multiplied by the cosine of latitude) and then performed cumulative sums from west to east and east to west, marking when we reached values of one third and two thirds.

This divides Europe into 3 pieces of equal area. I have been a bit cheeky and excluded land east of 40 degrees; we're going to call that Asia. I have also included Turkey/Anatolia.











I *did* try including land up until 60 degrees, but the division between east/west gets pretty silly.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 18, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Started a new job today, after a year of unemployment. It's a decent place, work's not bad, seems like there's always something to do...
> 
> There's also this sat outside:
> 
> ...



The most important question is, does it pay well.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 18, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> The most important question is, does it pay well.



£8.50 per hour, so well enough.


----------



## Boyogoyo (Nov 18, 2019)

Hey there everyone I'm new around these parts and I don't know what to put so heyo I'll be as active as I can but it will be sparatic at best


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 19, 2019)

A better photo of that plane outside my work. I'm pretty certain it's a Bristol-built plane, which is cool. I like Bristol, and I've only seen a couple old helicopters built by the Bristol Aeroplane Company.


----------



## Marcl (Nov 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Regarding people's questions about geographical divisions of Europe,
> I downloaded data for the shape of Europe, weighted the pixels by latitude (because northern pixels are smaller; I multiplied by the cosine of latitude) and then performed cumulative sums from west to east and east to west, marking when we reached values of one third and two thirds.
> 
> This divides Europe into 3 pieces of equal area. I have been a bit cheeky and excluded land east of 40 degrees; we're going to call that Asia. I have also included Turkey/Anatolia.
> ...


I knew it! I knew Poland was in the centre of everything!

(Impressive work, btw :3)


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 19, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm so glad I live in California......



It's snowing again over here and everyone is going to be driving like idiots again.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 19, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> It's snowing again over here and everyone is going to be driving like idiots again.



Sounds no different here in the UK when it snows.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 19, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Sounds no different here in the UK when it snows.



But it's like this for half the year over here, if not more.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 19, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> A better photo of that plane outside my work. I'm pretty certain it's a Bristol-built plane, which is cool. I like Bristol, and I've only seen a couple old helicopters built by the Bristol Aeroplane Company.



The google says XM496 is indeed a Bristol Brittania. It also looks like it used to be better preserved than this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2019)

Think I'll post this here, too, it'll just get drowned out in that shitfest called LPW.

Anyway...

After my eventful day out of town and suffering those assholes on dirt bikes (yeah thanks for fucking up the moment), I got home and decided I would stop by the park for a while. It was quiet. I laid there in the swing looking up at the stars and the milky way and I saw what I thought was a shooting star. I made a wish, just in case.

I continued to lay there for about another half hour and out of nowhere I saw a bright flash in the sky for a brief second, maybe less than a second. In the moment I thought that I was hallucinating, I've never been known to hallucinate before, it is something I have never experienced. So I came to a few plausible answers is that maybe it was a solar flare of some type or a star exploding, I'm not really too sure.

But anyway, that has been my day and night thus far. Far more eventful than the usual norm for me, at least.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 20, 2019)

Even though It has some negative reviews, I'm going to try a game called "One Hour One Life" before the steam sale ends and it goes back to being $20.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 20, 2019)

Kinda glad my head fi account was banned as spam. I notice 2 groups there, the ones who swear by £1000 gear and ones who talk about stuff they don't understand.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Kinda glad my head fi account was banned as spam. I notice 2 groups there, the ones who swear by £1000 gear and ones who talk about stuff they don't understand.



head fi?


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> head fi?



It's forum for headphones, Pretty much were the stereotypical audiophiles live. Got attacked for pointing out how EQ can help headphones and then in the another thread them being kinda dismissive over that my headphones can handle heavy bass boost fine?.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 20, 2019)

A man tried to sell me a coffin today. I told him that's the last thing I needed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> A man tried to sell me a coffin today. I told him that's the last thing I needed.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 21, 2019)

Now there's an awesome cake.... cute, and tasty..... 
And, because the baker is such a sport... there's even a little birdie included on there, too... 
 WOW


----------



## Simo (Nov 21, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Now there's an awesome cake.... cute, and tasty.....
> And, because the baker is such a sport... there's even a little birdie included on there, too...
> WOW



As a kid (and even today) I always wanted The Coyote to get that annoying bird...as well as having Sylvester put an end to the evil Tweety Bird.

These glib, bratty birds are a blight on the good name of birds everywhere!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 21, 2019)

Simo said:


> As a kid (and even today) I always wanted The Coyote to get that annoying bird...as well as having Sylvester put an end to the evil Tweety Bird.
> 
> These glib, bratty birds are a blight on the good name of birds everywhere!



Hehe, I couldn't agree with you more

I'm sure you also wanted Pepe Le Pew to successfully woo Penelope


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 21, 2019)

I want to get a White's tree frog and name him Barry.











Pun.


----------



## Simo (Nov 21, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hehe, I couldn't agree with you more
> 
> I'm sure you also wanted Pepe Le Pew to successfully woo Penelope



Exactly! 

In other areas of the cartoon world, all cartoon cats should catch the occasional cartoon mouse.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 21, 2019)

Simo said:


> Exactly!
> 
> In other areas of the cartoon world, all cartoon cats should catch the occasional cartoon mouse.



Indeed!! And of course, foxes the occasional hen, rabbit, goose, etc...


----------



## WXYZ (Nov 22, 2019)

Some comic strip I wish got reprinted. Unfortunately, I already talked to the original artist about this, and he's too busy with life to consider it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hehe, I couldn't agree with you more
> 
> I'm sure you also wanted Pepe Le Pew to successfully woo Penelope


Penelope just needed to come out as gay and stop yanking Pepe around, lol.

But, yes, you're right, it would make things interesting.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2019)

MOERO CHRONICLE IS GETTING A PHYSICAL RELEASE
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
limitedrungames.com: Moero Chronicle Hyper (Switch) [PREORDER]
We've come so far
It was a miracle this game ever came Westward to begin with. Before it was only available digitally in the West, and prior to the digital only Switch/PC release, people had to import the Vita version. I think this game actually wouldn't be allowed to be released on Sony consoles nowadays even so this is really a surprise.


----------



## Simo (Nov 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Penelope just needed to come out as gay and stop yanking Pepe around, lol.
> 
> But, yes, you're right, it would make things interesting.



This reminds me that I think Pepe LePew would have had better luck with Daffy Duck; something tells me he'd be more willing to test the waters, just for fun. Perhaps artwork of this already exists...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 22, 2019)

Simo said:


> As a kid (and even today) I always wanted The Coyote to get that annoying bird...as well as having Sylvester put an end to the evil Tweety Bird.
> 
> These glib, bratty birds are a blight on the good name of birds everywhere!


@Simo I guess...... but... to us yotie yotes, they all taste the same anyways.


----------



## Tenné (Nov 23, 2019)

I got an SMS phishing for my Netflix details, saying that my account has expired. Jokes on them, I use my parents' account.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 23, 2019)

Simo said:


> This reminds me that I think Pepe LePew would have had better luck with Daffy Duck; something tells me he'd be more willing to test the waters, just for fun. Perhaps artwork of this already exists...


Ever wonder if they were both gay and the whole thing was an attempt to blend in with straight people.  I would say Pepe and Bugs with Penelope eloping with Petunia.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 23, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Indeed!! And of course, foxes the occasional hen, rabbit, goose, etc...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2019)

It's been such a long time since I made any art.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't think I'm a furry.

I don't find animal cartoons interesting anymore. I am attracted to human and quasi human characters.

The shame of it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I don't think I'm a furry.
> 
> I don't find animal cartoons interesting anymore. I am attracted to human and quasi human characters.
> 
> The shame of it.



The terrible shame. D:


----------



## Marcl (Nov 24, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


This picture screams for a captions: _Paint me like you paint your Kentucky Fired Chicken!_


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 24, 2019)

I have been chewing lemons lately cause my life has been sour.. I wanna ask for somebody to chat with me but because of my problems with choosing specific people, I think I won't be able to fulfill my need and I will stay stuck on the same sad routine 
This is me venting what my mind keeps looping constantly on


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2019)

Is this a fucking iconic species enough to get people to care?
www.forbes.com: Koalas ‘Functionally Extinct’ After Australia Bushfires Destroy 80% Of Their Habitat


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is this a fucking iconic species enough to get people to care?
> www.forbes.com: Koalas ‘Functionally Extinct’ After Australia Bushfires Destroy 80% Of Their Habitat



Is this a functional extinction in the localised area of the fire, or the entire wild Koala habitat? (that's such a big range it can't be that option?).
To my understanding the region the fires occurred in have a strange sub-species of Koala as well?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2019)

Anybody ever noticed that British election results are basically determined by the rate of local tectonic uplift? :]


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 24, 2019)

I hop


Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 75758
> 
> Anybody ever noticed that British election results are basically determined by the rate of local tectonic uplift? :]


I'm hoping for the brexit to be different
And to be negated


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 24, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is this a fucking iconic species enough to get people to care?
> www.forbes.com: Koalas ‘Functionally Extinct’ After Australia Bushfires Destroy 80% Of Their Habitat



*Hugs my build-a-bear koala, named Koala.*

Yeah, it's freaking terrible, this added to the already tragic human cost of the fires

Though, they're not doomed, not yet. It's heartwarming to see all the support people from around the world have been showering them. People have even been risking their lives to save them.
Hopefully enough people will wake up to bring them back from the brink.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 26, 2019)

I love koalas but often get hissed at by them.

That's terrible!  An adorbs animal made extinct!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is this a functional extinction in the localised area of the fire, or the entire wild Koala habitat? (that's such a big range it can't be that option?).
> To my understanding the region the fires occurred in have a strange sub-species of Koala as well?


Fortunately, the title was an exaggeration. They've since amended it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2019)

Sorry for ranting, but finding  out that this house of depressed, anxious, barely-functional furries with shit income needs to come up with over $4k in back property taxes due to an inheritance battle and other shit to avoid a lien that would fuck us all dry (the house is currently owned by an estate until the title is settled), in TWO WEEKS, is NOT something I needed just before midnight. 
Alternatively, 10 people can just be homeless.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 27, 2019)

You know, the worst part about job hunting is not the lack of experience that you may have for any given role - but the high expectations they expect from you in other areas, it's enough to make you damn near want to puke. It's discouraging...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 27, 2019)

Taxes are like a yearly subscription to the country you live in. Childhood is a free trial.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you American furs V;

Be sure to remember your proper etiquette during the meal






Or if that fails invest yourself in a Thanksgiving Bucket


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Taxes are like a yearly subscription to the country you live in. Childhood is a free trial.



I read this as 'Texas' and was very confused.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm glad that I have my life sorted better than Youtube thinks I do.


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2019)

Well this is fucking terrifying. I knew black holes were massive but, damn...






This actually kind of proves a theory I had about our universe being the centre of a black hole, or at the very least, our galaxy.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 29, 2019)

Heh, It's actually Christmas Season now for the casuals/normies, bless their little hearts uwu


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

Mwargh, internet shopping. Friggin' hate doing it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 30, 2019)

Feeling like pathetic, undateable garbage out of the blue is not what I need on such a long, boring shift.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Feeling like pathetic, undateable garbage out of the blue is not what I need on such a long, boring shift.



You're not undateable, Kit.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 30, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Feeling like pathetic, undateable garbage out of the blue is not what I need on such a long, boring shift.



Try some kegel exercises.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2019)

Win.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2019)

I feel like the recent influx of new accounts are actually alt accounts. Does anyone else feel the same way? Or am I just being really fucking paranoid? But then again, it's amazing what some people go through just to avoid being banned or to have some controversial opinion under a different account to avoid persecution or some shit like that.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 1, 2019)

Today I discovered something mint choc flavoured that is just plain wrong...

F*cking stilton cheese!!!

It tastes like mint choc that's gone off. It's just a nasty combination.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Today I discovered something mint choc flavoured that is just plain wrong...
> 
> F*cking stilton cheese!!!
> 
> It tastes like mint choc that's gone off. It's just a nasty combination.



We have fallen so far from God.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 1, 2019)

Cheese is a sin anyway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Cheese is a sin anyway.




3:<

Shun the non believer!


----------



## Tenné (Dec 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 3:<
> 
> Shun the non believer!


This is the discrimination us acheesists face on a daily basis.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

Tenné said:


> This is the discrimination us acheesists face on a daily basis.








You're Norsk, do you not eat Brunost?


----------



## Tenné (Dec 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You're Norsk, do you not eat Brunost?


I don't. I'm a fake. 3': But tbh, brunost is the least inedible of the cheeses for me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

Tenné said:


> I don't. I'm a fake. 3': But tbh, brunost is the least inedible of the cheeses for me.



It's so sweet that it's barely even cheese, though. Eat it on waffles with jam, num num.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We have fallen so far from God.


It has actual chocolate chips in the cheese. The cheese itself is infused with the mint oil. I'm just glad my Mum bought it and not me!



Tenné said:


> Cheese is a sin anyway.


Cheese is amazing (in general). A good mature cheddar is my personal favourite. 
Are you okay with cheesecake?


----------



## Tenné (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Cheese is amazing (in general). A good mature cheddar is my personal favourite.
> Are you okay with cheesecake?


I'm perfectly fine with cream cheeses and softer stuff like ricotta and mozzarella. Also, molten cheese (like on pizza) is pretty good. I think I just don't like the combination of the taste and texture on common cheeses like gouda.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 1, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Try some kegel exercises.


Uh...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 1, 2019)

Tenné said:


> I'm perfectly fine with cream cheeses and softer stuff like ricotta and mozzarella. Also, molten cheese (like on pizza) is pretty good. I think I just don't like the combination of the taste and texture on common cheeses like gouda.


Yeah, can totally understand that. I'll usually only eat the more solid cheeses like Cheddar, Red Leicester, Mozzarella etc...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 1, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Uh...



I can't make this shit up. There is a book about it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Cheese is a sin anyway.


You're a sin. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

Sure am feeling like shit today. Oh boy yes.



Mr. Fox said:


> You're a sin. :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 1, 2019)

I think it might actually have enough dakka


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 2, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think it might actually have enough dakka


Maybe not 0_0


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2019)

He's got my vote.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 3, 2019)

My Black Friday shopping has brought on some nice goodies

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201672644439035904


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 3, 2019)

OwO


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2019)

Brrr I hate getting out of hot shower into a cold room.


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Brrr I hate getting out of hot shower into a cold room.



* common cold entered the chat*


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 3, 2019)

Xmiss soon


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 4, 2019)

A guest apologized to me today because he was kinda rude to me some days ago.
Never expected that.
I forgive him  because everyone has bad days sometimes ^w^


----------



## Tenné (Dec 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Brrr I hate getting out of hot shower into a cold room.


I solve this problem by not exiting the shower ever. My phone is waterproof so I can still post on FAF without issues.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 4, 2019)

I just accidentally found one of my christmas presents early.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2019)

Worked until 19:45 today. ><


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 6, 2019)

Fox ornament of mine


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2019)

Is furaffinity failing to work properly for the rest of you?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2019)

I get this if I try to view art on fur affinity


----------



## Marcl (Dec 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 76500
> 
> I get this if I try to view art on fur affinity


Seems to work fine to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Seems to work fine to me.



Doesn't work in either chrome or firefox for me


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2019)

test






so that doesn't show anything either.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2019)

Ah, so it's my Internet Service Provider. They have blocked fur affinity.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Ah, so it's my Internet Service Provider. They have blocked fur affinity.



¿WHAT IN THE WIDE WIDE WORLD OF SPORTS?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2019)

Well, that's the end of using furaffinity for me I guess.


----------



## Marcl (Dec 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Ah, so it's my Internet Service Provider. They have blocked fur affinity.





Fallowfox said:


> Well, that's the end of using furaffinity for me I guess.



Like what? That's bonkers. Can you at least get an explanation from them why?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, that's the end of using furaffinity for me I guess.



Screw that. Use a proxy server or a VPN.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Like what? That's bonkers. Can you at least get an explanation from them why?



The ISP considers the facdn domain to be content related to 'violence and weapons'. 

They must have labelled it by mistake, because if they had deliberately blocked it they would have done so under the pretext of it being pornographic.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2019)

But y?


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 7, 2019)

Discord just comitted sashimi .

I swear to god.....


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 7, 2019)

I use Telegram now. It's just as good.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2019)

Discord is down so it looks like we'll have to go back to the OLD way of texting instantly...






meet me in Chatroom A guys!


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 7, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Discord is down so it looks like we'll have to go back to the OLD way of texting instantly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg iconic


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 7, 2019)

While discord is down I can do some dance lessons with you guys.
*Breathes in*

Hi I am foussiremix, and I am your freestyle dance teacher.


----------



## Marcl (Dec 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The ISP considers the facdn domain to be content related to 'violence and weapons'.
> 
> They must have labelled it by mistake, because if they had deliberately blocked it they would have done so under the pretext of it being pornographic.


XD

Are you sure they haven't classified furriness as a first-grade weapon? XD



foussiremix said:


> While discord is down I can do some dance lessons with you guys.
> *Breathes in*
> 
> Hi I am foussiremix, and I am your freestyle dance teacher.


Okay. I was here for yoga, but dance also works.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> While discord is down I can do some dance lessons with you guys.
> *Breathes in*
> 
> Hi I am foussiremix, and I am your freestyle dance teacher.



FUCK THAT!  DISCORD IS BACK UP AGAIN!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2019)

I found the doggo in about 8 seconds, maybe less. Does that mean I'm a genius, or just lucky?

www.businessinsider.com.au: It takes the average person almost 3 minutes to find the dog hiding among the polar bears in this brainteaser. How long does it take you?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 76148


Jealous


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 7, 2019)

I am doing a whole Lotta wrong.. 
I just want it to be erased 
But I can blink my eye one hundred times 
It still will be there... To stare back at me..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2019)

My innate sense of honesty is one of the few things I actually pride myself on but a lot of people hate it. If someone calls me out to be a liar then you better damn well prove it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 7, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> My innate sense of honesty is one of the few things I actually pride myself on but a lot of people hate it.


Isn't that crazy?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2019)

Nope, just tegridy, and you gotta have that.


----------



## Doomer (Dec 8, 2019)

Anyone else is a doomer here?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 8, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I found the doggo in about 8 seconds, maybe less. Does that mean I'm a genius, or just lucky?
> 
> www.businessinsider.com.au: It takes the average person almost 3 minutes to find the dog hiding among the polar bears in this brainteaser. How long does it take you?


No, it makes you a furry.


----------



## sodasprouts (Dec 8, 2019)

haven't checked the forums in a good month and i come back to a dm from november third about a commission request, fuckin WHOOPS

so how's everyone doing today


----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Today I discovered something mint choc flavoured that is just plain wrong...
> 
> F*cking stilton cheese!!!
> 
> It tastes like mint choc that's gone off. It's just a nasty combination.



Wasn't me who invented this


----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I use Telegram now. It's just as good.



Better I'd say! All in all I've found it friendlier, with less overall drama.

Results may vary.

Also, I like the backgrounds and range of font sizes a lot better; easier on the eyes. Seems quicker with less lag and fewer connection issues...plus...those stickers! Oh...and I can reply to specific posts...that's very handy for me.

Aside from lacking channels, it's better in every way


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 8, 2019)

Doomer said:


> Anyone else is a doomer here?



What's a Doomer?


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 8, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I found the doggo in about 8 seconds, maybe less. Does that mean I'm a genius, or just lucky?


About the same for me!


----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> What's a Doomer?



I was gonna ask that too.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 8, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> What's a Doomer?



+1


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 8, 2019)

How bout a Doomie?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 9, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> What's a Doomer?


Sounds like a cult of depression lead by Reverend Eeyore.


----------



## Doomer (Dec 9, 2019)

Doomer is basically a depressed alcoholic. No friends, no goals


----------



## Doomer (Dec 9, 2019)

oh well my bank called me today and is suspecting me of money laundering and terrorism. Apparently making 70k is too much


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2019)

..?


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 9, 2019)

Doomer said:


> oh well my bank called me today and is suspecting me of money laundering and terrorism. Apparently making 70k is too much



How do you get paid?

Briefcases full of cash?


----------



## Doomer (Dec 9, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> How do you get paid?
> 
> Briefcases full of cash?



By bank transfer from registered businesses, this is why it's weird. Hey but they probably are just following some banking regulations


----------



## Simo (Dec 9, 2019)

*wonders what detergents and washing machine settings are best for laundering money*


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 9, 2019)

Simo said:


> *wonders what detergents and washing machine settings are best for laundering money*



I'm sure whatever you wash the onesies in will work!


----------



## Rassah (Dec 9, 2019)

Doomer said:


> By bank transfer from registered businesses, this is why it's weird. Hey but they probably are just following some banking regulations



Tell your employers to pay you in bitcoin instead. No one will have to know.

But, I've had those calls before too. Usually if you meet with them in person and explain what's going on that's all they need for their AML/KYC reports


----------



## Doomer (Dec 10, 2019)

Rassah said:


> Tell your employers to pay you in bitcoin instead. No one will have to know.
> 
> But, I've had those calls before too. Usually if you meet with them in person and explain what's going on that's all they need for their AML/KYC reports



Bitcoin is dirty money, same as cash. How are you suppose to prove you didnt get them from selling drugs?


----------



## Rassah (Dec 10, 2019)

Doomer said:


> Bitcoin is dirty money, same as cash. How are you suppose to prove you didnt get them from selling drugs?



You don't tell anyone you have it in the first place. It's no one else's business that you have it


----------



## Doomer (Dec 10, 2019)

Rassah said:


> You don't tell anyone you have it in the first place. It's no one else's business that you have it



Whats the point of money if you cant use it?


----------



## Rassah (Dec 10, 2019)

Doomer said:


> Whats the point of money if you cant use it?



I don't know. People buy Zimbabwe and Venezuelan money as collectibles.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> *wonders what detergents and washing machine settings are best for laundering money*



If you live in Michigan, go to Chicago. All the experts on that topic are in chicago.

Perhaps even use a medium to contact Al Capone, he's the expert.


----------



## Loffi (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi, I'm back for a second before I go into hiding again. 

What are we talking about?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 12, 2019)

This thread is a fucking journey.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204617596001234944Kingdom Hearts in general is a fucking trip.


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 12, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> This thread is a fucking journey.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204617596001234944Kingdom Hearts in general is a fucking trip.



WEEB DETECTED.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 12, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> WEEB DETECTED.


DEPLOY THE KRAKEN!


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 13, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> DEPLOY THE KRAKEN!



No.

DEPLOY THE TACKY WESTERNS

CRUSH THE WEEB MENACE


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 13, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> This thread is a fucking journey.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204617596001234944Kingdom Hearts in general is a fucking trip.


why must kingdom hearts characters have so many zippers? and kairi is just... soulless.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 13, 2019)

I have no topics in common with Yall


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 13, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I have no topics in common with Yall


lol me neither, i just saw kingdom hearts and just said something.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 13, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> lol me neither, i just saw kingdom hearts and just said something.


I rather play smash tho


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 13, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I rather play smash tho


Started with Brawl, you?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 13, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Started with Brawl, you?


Training 
I'm a showcase than try the real deal kind of person


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 13, 2019)

Did someone say "Smash"
I like to "Smash"
I smash in elevators.
I smash in bathtubs.
I smash in beds.
I smash in silly costumes.
I smash all the time.
I smash oppressive social structures. I smash the bourgeoisie.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 13, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Did someone say "Smash"
> 
> I like to "Smash"
> 
> ...


oh no.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 13, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Did someone say "Smash"
> I like to "Smash"
> I smash in elevators.
> I smash in bathtubs.
> ...


Nibba... You should take a look at that double meaning para phrases


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 13, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> why must kingdom hearts characters have so many zippers? and kairi is just... soulless.


First question: AnEmo
Second Question: The Female Love interest trope has an unfortunate way of taking up over half of a character's Personality and Character devoplment.




This is extremely bad in Kairi's (and Lunafreya's) case, because the plots of their games revolve around them and their male protag being apart. I think over 60% of what little dialogue Kairi's has is some variation of "Sora's not here" and most of the time other characters talk about her, they're mentioning the fact that she's not here.


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 13, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Nibba... You should take a look at that double meaning para phrases


What?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 13, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> What?


You know what I mean


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 13, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> You know what I mean



You mean you want to smash with me?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 13, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> You mean you want to smash with me?


No thanks 
my hands ain't green


----------



## Marcl (Dec 13, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> This is extremely bad in Kairi's (and Lunafreya's) case, because the plots of their games revolve around them and their male protag being apart. I think over 60% of what little dialogue Kairi's has is some variation of "Sora's not here" and most of the time other characters talk about her, they're mentioning the fact that she's not here.


It sounds like a plot of absence (or absence of plot of presence) XD


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

I feel like crushing the keyboard 
headbutting it


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

fo real..


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 14, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I feel like crushing the keyboard
> headbutting it


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Why?


life sucks, probably that's the reason
oh hi, what's up @Z-ro 
Let me guess
Flashbacks?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Marco Polio said:


> life sucks, probably that's the reason
> oh hi, what's up @Z-ro
> Let me guess
> Flashbacks?


:\
>:O........when, who........How the fu-.....WAIT A SECOND RIGHT HERE.......how do you know that???????


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Why?


what Mr @Marco Polio said.......this feller, just straight scared me right now


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> what Mr @Marco Polio said.......this feller, just straight scared me right now


Scared you, god, I did not actually mean to scare you at all 0, I just searched over some threads, found stuff about you written all over, you like to share a lot about your life
is that a cry for help, cause if it is, I heard it, and think I can be of help


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2019)

you should really check what you say in the forums sometimes...you seem very sad


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Marco Polio said:


> Scared you, god, I did not actually mean to scare you at all 0, I just searched over some threads, found stuff about you written all over, you like to share a lot about your life
> is that a cry for help, cause if it is, I heard it, and think I can be of help


Ç__Ç


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Marco Polio said:


> you should really check what you say in the forums sometimes...you seem very sad


oof....You're right, but........what Am I supposed to say?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> oof....You're right, but........what Am I supposed to say?


who knows?


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 14, 2019)

@Ravofox


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> @Ravofox


~_~
Õ_Õ
what?


----------



## Loffi (Dec 15, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Did someone say "Smash"
> I like to "Smash"
> I smash in elevators.
> I smash in bathtubs.
> ...



it's great that the switch has made gaming more portable


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm feeling really down. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 16, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> I'm feeling really down. How is everyone tonight?


Listen here Downer
I know ya pain......if you feel Pm chattin with me 
I will make sure to stay with you time enough until you get out of that bad vibe and go back to the chill will


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 19, 2019)

Came across this walking down an alley the other day. It's always nice when there's no graffiti on them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2019)

That's a lovely mural.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 19, 2019)

And just to think, that mural is opposite a bar. I'm honestly surprised it is not all tagged up to hell, but I think there is a certain code when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 19, 2019)

man, the sad part is eventually SOMEONE is gonna spraypaint that mural


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> man, the sad part is eventually SOMEONE is gonna spraypaint that mural



But then maybe a new mural can come later. :]


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 19, 2019)

GUYS GUYS GUYS i just learned hot single scalies are in my area and want to meet me! i'm gonna get lucky


----------



## Marcl (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Came across this walking down an alley the other day. It's always nice when there's no graffiti on them.


This thing is amazing!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 19, 2019)

The people who made it are amazing. 
The people that don't vandalise it are also.


----------



## mrgrtt123 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey there I am the latest addition to this community. How's your preparation for Christmas? I just got a bunny hutch for my Holland Lop.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2019)

The amount of the furry internet that is not automatically blocked is getting smaller and smaller. :\


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m struggling to comprehend the fact that this decade is almost over. 2010 is such a contrast compared to 2019.


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The amount of the furry internet that is not automatically blocked is getting smaller and smaller. :\



So what is left? Curious, here, on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> I’m struggling to comprehend the fact that this decade is almost over. 2010 is such a contrast compared to 2019.



It does seem to have gone by in an almost surreal, fast way...soon we'll be in the 20s...wonder what that will bring, and how the 30s will be.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Alright
Look at my reasoning here
I don't find any thread that follows my taste to take part on
I can't make a thread on my own because I have nothing to display 
and I clashed again on the typical "nothing is an option"


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Alright
> Look at my reasoning here
> I don't find any thread that follows my taste to take part on
> I can't make a thread on my own because I have nothing to display
> and I clashed again on the typical "nothing is an option"


I'm cracking my head over diversified questions that have no answer available,  because they bring a big bag of consequences
such as this comment, which will be seen as a problematic one for promoting a self dialogue, or a monologue
But the question still stands, I want to find a thread that follows my topic of interest
but I can't find it, or create one of my own...and I can only exclude existing ones, I cannot even point out what I want


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


your disregard and happiness makes me question my existence....so hard


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

There is no need to question anything when all there is are shitposts and dank memes.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> There is no need to question anything when all there is are shitposts and dank memes.


That's where you are not 100% right


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> That's where you are not 100% right



Just means you aren't shitposting hard enough and your memes are dank enough.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Just means you aren't shitposting hard enough and your memes are dank enough.


I failed my main objective....
awwe.... Do I shit post? like for real, do I?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I failed my main objective....
> awwe.... Do I shit post? like for real, do I?



Harder, faster, stronger.

Let the shit flow through your veins and into your posts.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Harder, faster, stronger.
> 
> Let the shit flow through your veins and into your posts.


I don't get why, my intentions are not those  of shit posting
instead, I rather get someone's ears instead of scaring them away, though................I end up doing it


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I don't get why, my intentions are not those  of shit posting
> instead, I rather get someone's ears instead of scaring them away, though................I end up doing it



Probably because you take things too seriously.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Probably because you take things too seriously.


yup, I do, both irl and online 
What's your suggestion?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> yup, I do, both irl and online
> What's your suggestion?



Be more choosy with what you take seriously. If you take everything seriously you burn yourself out, are seen as a hardass, and an all-round wet blanket.

But if you only have a few things you take seriously you are now seen as passionate and focused.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Be more choosy with what you take seriously. If you take everything seriously you burn yourself out, are seen as a hardass, and an all-round wet blanket.
> 
> But if you only have a few things you take seriously you are now seen as passionate and focused.


Ok, examplefy please?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Ok, examplefy please?



There are plenty of people that don't like my writing, the style, content. Whatever. Don't care. However, the instant you become my client everything matters, absolute professionalism, and a goal of complete customer satisfaction.

Back when I had time for video games I didn't give a shit, goofed around, silly antics. But the instant I picked up a competitive game I went all out, daily practice, constant watching of evolving meta and strategies, and a goal of where I wanted to be on the leaderboard.

When I cook for myself or go out and eat I don't really care. It's sloppy, incohesive, and probably not too healthy. But if I'm taking someone out on a date or cooking for them, absolute perfection must be maintained. Proper ingredients and seasoning purchased or they're taken somewhere a bit more upscale for dinner.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> There are plenty of people that don't like my writing, the style, content. Whatever. Don't care. However, the instant you become my client everything matters, absolute professionalism, and a goal of complete customer satisfaction.
> 
> Back when I had time for video games I didn't give a shit, goofed around, silly antics. But the instant I picked up a competitive game I went all out, daily practice, constant watching of evolving meta and strategies, and a goal of where I wanted to be on the leaderboard.
> 
> When I cook for myself or go out and eat I don't really care. It's sloppy, incohesive, and probably not too healthy. But if I'm taking someone out on a date or cooking for them, absolute perfection must be maintained. Proper ingredients and seasoning purchased or they're taken somewhere a bit more upscale for dinner.


I....uh.......don't see where this actually refers my person and my perception flaw of the concept of taking stuff too seriously
my only difference from you is that.......none of what you said was relatable, but I can see myself acting like you, not exactly since I don't have many objectives, and even with those I have it's "do or die", "all or nothing", I got no gray area
and the "do nothing since it's worthless anyway"


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I....uh.......don't see where this actually refers my person and my perception flaw of the concept of taking stuff too seriously
> my only difference from you is that.......none of what you said was relatable, but I can see myself acting like you, not exactly since I don't have many objectives, and even with those I have it's "do or die", "all or nothing", I got no gray area
> and the "do nothing since it's worthless anyway"


You can see what I gotta deal with...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> You can see what I gotta deal with...


Oh wow, this conversation just made me angrier


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I....uh.......don't see where this actually refers my person and my perception flaw of the concept of taking stuff too seriously
> my only difference from you is that.......none of what you said was relatable, but I can see myself acting like you, not exactly since I don't have many objectives, and even with those I have it's "do or die", "all or nothing", I got no gray area
> and the "do nothing since it's worthless anyway"



I think that's your problem then. You have no objectives, you have nothing to work towards, and thus you lack perspective. If everything matter or nothing matters it's all the same.

The fact that none of what I said is relatable is indicative of that. It implies that you don't have meaningful work or a goal in your life, that you don't have any hobbies or interest, and that you don't have anyone that you care for. I would work on solving that first because you worry about taking everything so seriously.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I think that's your problem then. You have no objectives, you have nothing to work towards, and thus you lack perspective. If everything matter or nothing matters it's all the same.
> 
> The fact that none of what I said is relatable is indicative of that. It implies that you don't have meaningful work or a goal in your life, that you don't have any hobbies or interest, and that you don't have anyone that you care for. I would work on solving that first because you worry about taking everything so seriously.


Fam, I have objectives, and goals, they are just not achievable, not the way I think I can take
people I care for. I care about everybody, I kid you not


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> that you don't have any hobbies or interest


I did a series of stuff through out my life, and they had something in common, I regretted them
ALL OF THEM, because they were worthless and tiresome 
Now what?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Fam, I have objectives, and goals, they are just not achievable, not the way I think I can take
> people I care for. I care about everybody, I kid you not



If they're not achievable they're either unrealistic or the path you're taking to get there is inefficient. In either situation it would require a serious amount of rethinking and planning.

If you care for everyone that's noble but foolhardy. Unless you actually have the time and resources to actually commit to such a task I'd scale down otherwise burnout and disappointment is inevitable.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> If you care for everyone that's noble but foolhardy. Unless you actually have the time and resources to actually commit to such a task I'd scale down otherwise burnout and disappointment is inevitable.


Accurate........and it already happens.......My expectations are way too elevated, and expect to be reciprocated...yeah...I'm a fool, I know


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I did a series of stuff through out my life, and they had something in common, I regretted them
> ALL OF THEM, because they were worthless and tiresome
> Now what?



If you were unable to extract any amount of value from the things you've done in the past, whether it be skills, enjoyment, experience then you either did it wrong or they actually were entirely useless. But how many times can you do something entirely useless over and over before you realize that it is useless?

And at that point it should become a goal to find something worth doing.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> If they're not achievable they're either unrealistic or the path you're taking to get there is inefficient. In either situation it would require a serious amount of rethinking and planning.


they are not unrealistic, but they aren't fully aware of what reality is entirely


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> they are not unrealistic, but they aren't fully aware of what reality is entirely



Unless you have a way to achieve it it's pointless. So either work on finding a path that can make said goal a reality or move onto something more achievable.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> If you were unable to extract any amount of value from the things you've done in the past, whether it be skills, enjoyment, experience then you either did it wrong or they actually were entirely useless. But how many times can you do something entirely useless over and over before you realize that it is useless?
> 
> And at that point it should become a goal to find something worth doing.


for over 13 years, that's how long you gotta do them to realize how useless they are
and no..........it just became my reason to give up on doing new stuff, I just need to look at the fundamental, if I dislike it, ain't nobody forcing me to do it anymore, I just don't do it


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Accurate........and it already happens.......My expectations are way too elevated, and expect to be reciprocated...yeah...I'm a fool, I know



There's nothing wrong with being a fool unless you decide to not learn and remain a fool.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Unless you have a way to achieve it it's pointless. So either work on finding a path that can make said goal a reality or move onto something more achievable.


There isn't, at least that I see that either I want or can do


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> There's nothing wrong with being a fool unless you decide to not learn and remain a fool.


Yeah, but sometimes, when you learn, maybe, you get worse than if you remained a fool


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

How the hell do you do something for 13 years and not get anything of value out of it? Or take 13 years to realize that it was a waste of time? I find that very hard to believe and that there is a missing piece to this story.

How do you become worse off for learning something? What is this a piece of Lovecraftian literature? Or were you snooping through government secrets.

From my unprofessional and unlicensed armchair psychologist perspective I just see a guy who lacks a meaningful purpose in life and doesn't know where to direct his time and energies and thus lashes out whenever he has an appropriate opportunity.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> From my unprofessional and unlicensed armchair psychologist perspective I just see a guy who lacks a meaningful purpose in life and doesn't know where to direct his time and energies and thus lashes out whenever he has an appropriate opportunity.


There was never an appropriate opportunity 
the concept itself is ridiculous, either you have luck, or you have timing, either way it's take it or leave it
And most times I took, I dropped, cause, yeah, it was useless or worthless, didn't end up satisfied, contented, nothing, just regretful and hated doing it


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> How do you become worse off for learning something?


failing the objective you wanted to achieve and seing someone with less experience than you basically destroying the work you almost died for to build with two hands solely using one finger, that is how


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> How the hell do you do something for 13 years and not get anything of value out of it? Or take 13 years to realize that it was a waste of time? I find that very hard to believe and that there is a missing piece to this story.


I struggled, a lot....to see the truth and having to accept such unfairness


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I struggled, a lot....to see the truth and having to accept such unfairness


It was 2 years ago and I'm still deeply sour about it, I feel bitter for not having anything to say that I'm proud for doing
nothing on my deep memory rings me a bell of true accomplishment or value


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Which remembers me that it was a pattern, I got into something, I tried doing it, I failed, I kept going, got somewhere, lost that place, got lost on myself and ended up having altercations and leaving with a fucked up taste in my mouth, maybe the salt of my tears for have wasted my time and energy just to get heartbroken and depressed
THAT same pattern never stops repeating itself


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Luck is just being prepared at the right time so you just come across as being unprepared. Which is further supported by your other statements. You sound slow to adapt and unable to learn from your mistakes and move forward with new knowledge.

It also sounds like you've just been stagnating. I don't know your situation, or the exact details, and it's honestly none of my business.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> . You sound slow to adapt and unable to learn from your mistakes and move forward with new knowledge.


Pardon me now?
I got to learn a whole lot about my mistakes, believe it or not
slow to adapt?? Like I had to or something


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> It also sounds like you've just been stagnating. I don't know your situation, or the exact details, and it's honestly none of my business.


You said it all there huh??
I don't see a clear solution for it tho, I've tried, like I said, the pattern continued


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Pardon me now?
> I got to learn a whole lot about my mistakes, believe it or not
> slow to adapt?? Like I had to or something



The fact that you claim that keep going in patterns of defeat signifies a lack of learning or adapting. And the fear that is hinted at in your posts suggests that you're discouraged from trying again because you're afraid of making the same mistakes again. Which wouldn't happen if you learned from those mistakes as you said you had.

If you fail to adapt to changing conditions you die. Doesn't matter who you are, all of us need to keep adapting and evolving as individuals. The better you adapt, the high the chances of success.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> The fact that you claim that keep going in patterns of defeat signifies a lack of learning or adapting. And the fear that is hinted at in your posts suggests that you're discouraged from trying again because you're afraid of making the same mistakes again. Which wouldn't happen if you learned from those mistakes as you said you had.


With or without fear, couldn't avoid to commit the same mistakes, you call that lack of understanding and I clearly disagree, I wasn't in conditions to avoid them, knowing what would come next


Sir Thaikard said:


> If you fail to adapt to changing conditions you die. Doesn't matter who you are, all of us need to keep adapting and evolving as individuals. The better you adapt, the high the chances of success.


I'm still alive, And I won't adapt to what I don't find well, acceptable to adapt to


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> With or without fear, couldn't avoid to commit the same mistakes, you call that lack of understanding and I clearly disagree, I wasn't in conditions to avoid them, knowing what would come next
> 
> I'm still alive, And I won't adapt to what I don't find well, acceptable to adapt to



I hope your defeatist attitude serves you well in your life. From an outsider's view I do not envy it.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I hope your defeatist attitude serves you well in your life. From an outsider's view I do not envy it.


it doesn't, that's why I'm seeking a solution for it, one that actually results, thanks for understanding it


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> it doesn't, that's why I'm seeking a solution for it, one that actually results, thanks for understanding it



Your entire attitude and way of thinking would need to entirely reworked. Even from the short exposure I've seen it is incredibly toxic and counter-productive.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Your entire attitude and way of thinking would need to entirely reworked. Even from the short exposure I've seen it is incredibly toxic and counter-productive.


I am listening, please help me out
It's been far too long And I'm not seing any hope
I feel like ending my life without any remorse whatsoever, this is me spilling the beans entirely


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I am listening, please help me out
> It's been far too long And I'm not seing any hope
> I feel like ending my life without any remorse whatsoever, this is me spilling the beans entirely



Again, what I see is a guy without any purpose or meaning in life. Not one that is meaningful anyways. I also see someone who has suffered an incredible length of defeats, however you're young. I don't know what you had hoped to accomplish in such a short period of time. Again, a lack of perspective or vision on a grander scale.

My solution would be to focus on smaller, shorter, and easier goals that can be done to build confidence and skills up, while looking for a purpose that you can feel proud.

Again, I'm just some random dude on the Internet. I write smut for a living. But hey, it worked for me but I would still recommend seeing a professional.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Again, what I see is a guy without any purpose or meaning in life. Not one that is meaningful anyways. I also see someone who has suffered an incredible length of defeats, however you're young. I don't know what you had hoped to accomplish in such a short period of time. Again, a lack of perspective or vision on a grander scale.
> 
> My solution would be to focus on smaller, shorter, and easier goals that can be done to build confidence and skills up, while looking for a purpose that you can feel proud.
> 
> Again, I'm just some random dude on the Internet. I write smut for a living. But hey, it worked for me but I would still recommend seeing a professional.


It's something man, it's something


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> however you're young.


that's no excuse


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I don't know what you had hoped to accomplish in such a short period of time.


Something that mattered


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Based on your age, timelines, and guesswork I'm guessing your big shame is something academic related.

And there we have that toxic and unrealistic thinking again. You somehow thought that you, a guy with minimal skills, connections, and resources would have been able to done something magnificent. And you know what, it is possible. However, your definition of what "matters" is again, unproductive. As you ignore any semblance of victory because it wasn't "good enough" instead of embracing the success that you have attained. 

There's nothing wrong with wanting a grand finish line. But failure to acknowledge the wins along the way simply leads to burn out.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Based on your age, timelines, and guesswork I'm guessing your big shame is something academic related.
> 
> And there we have that toxic and unrealistic thinking again. You somehow thought that you, a guy with minimal skills, connections, and resources would have been able to done something magnificent. And you know what, it is possible. However, your definition of what "matters" is again, unproductive. As you ignore any semblance of victory because it wasn't "good enough" instead of embracing the success that you have attained.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with wanting a grand finish line. But failure to acknowledge the wins along the way simply leads to burn out.


performing basic human actions, doesn't count as accomplishments
Doing something you aimed at, and tried your full best, fell and kept going, and ended up accomplishing, that's an accomplishment
in my case I just tried until I couldn't stand up, got nowhere....and gave up
could you tell me where is the "unrealistic" in there?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> And there we have that toxic and unrealistic thinking again. You somehow thought that you, a guy with minimal skills, connections, and resources would have been able to done something magnificent.


Tried to acquire them, always, failed.....miserably


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> As you ignore any semblance of victory because it wasn't "good enough" instead of embracing the success that you have attained.


I can see some specific stuff that I can identify as victory and see that I've evolved from it, now, I still lack stuff that I need to learn to turn those first steps into a whole track, thus making them meaningful
they aren't meaningless, no way, they are seriously handy 
and needy, so, I'm glad that I can do them, now, I need to implement more stuff to increase the need, while learning new stuff related


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Based on your age, timelines, and guesswork I'm guessing your big shame is something academic related.


I could tell you more if you want
but I heard the "it's none of my business"


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> There's nothing wrong with wanting a grand finish line. But failure to acknowledge the wins along the way simply leads to burn out.


I can give an example
let's see... what would it be
Playing volleyball, let's say you've got the passion
you play it in your school, you feel attracted to follow that passion and wanna try going to a team
but then you realize you ain't shit at the sport, you are a fish out of water
you try to follow the team, you train non-stop to grow in skill
alright, you can actually play now, but.......you get in a game, and your performance is complete ass, why?
perhaps your strength wasn't enough to set up a score, maybe you weren't focused enough to have reflexes to defend the ball, then the team excludes you

and you think (me): "Oh........I've gotten this far, I've spent my time trying to fit in, following my passion and such, but....on the big time, I couldn't be counted on to make part of the team, so......why did I learn how to play just to be inefficient?"
you tell me where the wins of the journey are at, I see none
I see someone who tried his hardest, busted his ass up, and got nothing out of it
he can't make a living with, he isn't satisfied since all his efforts were for nothing
and it's useless on his life to know how to play, but to not be skillful enough to have the factors to be able to use what he learnt


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

I know it sounds extremely deafitist, but is it inaccurate? 
isn't it true?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I know it sounds extremely deafitist, but is it inaccurate?
> isn't it true?


(just a reminder: I won't disconsider certain stuff even being small, because they are accomplishments, there is meaning, I've met it, and felt pretty satisfied over it, I can give examples on the matter too, like I said, those things need other stuff to complete their full purpose to become meaningful, they aren't meaningless, they just need something else to fully make them useful)


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Based on your age, timelines, and guesswork I'm guessing your big shame is something academic related.
> 
> And there we have that toxic and unrealistic thinking again. You somehow thought that you, a guy with minimal skills, connections, and resources would have been able to done something magnificent. And you know what, it is possible. However, your definition of what "matters" is again, unproductive. As you ignore any semblance of victory because it wasn't "good enough" instead of embracing the success that you have attained.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with wanting a grand finish line. But failure to acknowledge the wins along the way simply leads to burn out.


Ayah, thank you, A lot, for coming here and caring about what I'm spitting here
Yes, it is a bit insufferable, I know how I am, And I am grateful that you came here


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> performing basic human actions, doesn't count as accomplishments


(alright, let me contradict myself saying, it depends on the action itself and it's purpose)


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

I don't want to probe unnecessarily, it is your prerogative to share what you feel comfortable with.

See, the problem with skills is that they often feel like a jumble of niche and incomplete talents. It takes time for them to mature and combine into something useful so what you're experiencing is normal.

Your volleyball example is alright but I would question why volleyball is your passion. Did you intend for it to become a career path? If so, you probably should and would have started even sooner, likely before elementary school. No different than how Michael Phelps swam nearly everyday for years. If not, why even bother in the first place? To fit in? For fun? Just because your high school team rejects you doesn't mean there aren't more casual communities where you can play and enjoy volleyball. There you likely can find camaraderie without the pressure and judgment.

And if you trained and practiced as much as you did you would reap physical and health benefits from it. If you aren't seeing these benefits then it's clear that you weren't taking it seriously which would explain the team rejection.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I just tried until I couldn't stand up, got nowhere....and gave up



There's nothing wrong with failure or giving up. Sometimes it's best to cut your losses and move on. But the problem begins when a person is unwilling to look for solutions or adapt to find success.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I don't want to probe unnecessarily, it is your prerogative to share what you feel comfortable with.
> 
> See, the problem with skills is that they often feel like a jumble of niche and incomplete talents. It takes time for them to mature and combine into something useful so what you're experiencing is normal.
> 
> ...


It was an example, but like I said, you got the knowledge of how to play, but you cannot play since you're not sharp on reflex or are strong enough to hit the ball or do a pass right 
The effort was given, the health probably improved physically but mentally you have to handle the fact that you can't apply what you strive to learn 
The conviction was there, the motive too 
But both were destroyed by the lack of key elements, it doesn't matter if you go to a different place, if you can't play, you can't play


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> There's nothing wrong with failure or giving up. Sometimes it's best to cut your losses and move on. But the problem begins when a person is unwilling to look for solutions or adapt to find success.


I think I got tired of trying since I couldn't cut anything else besides losses??


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I think I got tired of trying since I couldn't cut anything else besides losses??


I'm willing to look for a solution, like right now 
Now the adaption isn't making much of a sense to me because of the context


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> It was an example, but like I said, you got the knowledge of how to play, but you cannot play since you're not sharp on reflex or are strong enough to hit the ball or do a pass right
> The effort was given, the health probably improved physically but mentally you have to handle the fact that you can't apply what you strive to learn
> The conviction was there, the motive too
> But both were destroyed by the lack of key elements, it doesn't matter if you go to a different place, if you can't play, you can't play



Again, this just sounds like poor life or goal planning. What was the purpose of leaning this skill? To apply it and become skilled enough to turn it into a career? It's likely that the people who rejected you had been training and learning for far longer and harder and thus exceeded your abilities.

There would also be a place to fit in is the thing. Again, if volleyball was your passion but you were unable to play at a high school level there should be community or casual volleyball teams you can join and utilize your skills there. One doesn't exist? Move to a city where this is one or start a team in your community yourself. If you don't have the conviction to do those, then perhaps your desire wasn't as high as you thought.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

That is one hundred percent accurate 


Sir Thaikard said:


> Again, this just sounds like poor life or goal planning. What was the purpose of leaning this skill? To apply it and become skilled enough to turn it into a career? It's likely that the people who rejected you had been training and learning for far longer and harder and thus exceeded your abilities.


To apply for fun majorly, no intent to make a career out of it


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> There would also be a place to fit in is the thing. Again, if volleyball was your passion but you were unable to play at a high school level there should be community or casual volleyball teams you can join and utilize your skills there. One doesn't exist? Move to a city where this is one or start a team in your community yourself. If you don't have the conviction to do those, then perhaps your desire wasn't as high as you thought


Alright, this is correct, no objections 
But now, if you failed to meet your desires at something you tried your hardest at 
And if you done quiet a lot of things that fell to the same destiny, where can you move if you can't find anything that interests you enough to follow the will to do?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> That is one hundred percent accurate
> 
> To apply for fun majorly, no intent to make a career out of it



Then as long as you found a place in which you could have applied those skills for fun you would have succeeded in your goal. While disappointing that your high school colleagues rejected you it by no means indicates the end of the road. Especially with how prevalent the Internet is it is easier to find like-minded (and dare I say more open-minded) individuals with which you could have practiced your craft and felt a sense of belonging.

And again, I see two conflicting messages. Earlier you wanted to achieve something amazing, but here you admit you were just doing it for fun. As nice as that would be, it is unlikely that you'd leap to great heights without considerable discipline and commitment. Something you generally will not have if you're just doing it for fun.

As for where to go after multiple failures I would begin by examining how and why the previous attempts failed. Establish a series of patterns and then work to break that pattern in the next goal. There's also nothing wrong with not knowing what to do or what your next interest will be. But you already know what won't interest you. Using that as a starting point you can begin to narrow down potential areas of interest and work from there.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Then as long as you found a place in which you could have applied those skills for fun you would have succeeded in your goal. While disappointing that your high school colleagues rejected you it by no means indicates the end of the road. Especially with how prevalent the Internet is it is easier to find like-minded (and dare I say more open-minded) individuals with which you could have practiced your craft and felt a sense of belonging.
> 
> And again, I see two conflicting messages. Earlier you wanted to achieve something amazing, but here you admit you were just doing it for fun. As nice as that would be, it is unlikely that you'd leap to great heights without considerable discipline and commitment. Something you generally will not have if you're just doing it for fun.
> 
> As for where to go after multiple failures I would begin by examining how and why the previous attempts failed. Establish a series of patterns and then work to break that pattern in the next goal. There's also nothing wrong with not knowing what to do or what your next interest will be. But you already know what won't interest you. Using that as a starting point you can begin to narrow down potential areas of interest and work from there.


I already examined myself, there are no specific points, my nature is something that will change over time, but while that time takes place, I'm trying at least to enjoy stuff, which I can't 
I just don't enjoy it, I can scream to the wind that I want to enjoy them, but it just takes me a bit to realize it was useless, I didn't enjoy it 
Those two points I've said don't conflict each other, they are just the way and the reward of accomplishment, knowing that I've worked to do something, with discipline, and be good at it, while having fun doing it


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> ere's also nothing wrong with not knowing what to do or what your next interest will be. But you already know what won't interest you. Using that as a starting point you can begin to narrow down potential areas of interest and work from there.


That has led me nowhere, I know what I don't like, and by the looks of it, I can't find anything that I'll like
Problem is mine, no doubt
But I think it is unfair that nothing really appeals to me 
There should be something that fits my taste, at least I feel entitled to have something to enjoy doing 
But nope, I found nothing
And the stuff I enjoyed doing faded away because I wasn't really into them anymore since my efforts were pointless 
I was just wasting my time and energy, therefore I quitted


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Then as long as you found a place in which you could have applied those skills for fun you would have succeeded in your goal. While disappointing that your high school colleagues rejected you it by no means indicates the end of the road. Especially with how prevalent the Internet is it is easier to find like-minded (and dare I say more open-minded) individuals with which you could have practiced your craft and felt a sense of belonging


True, in my case it isn't like that 
On my foretelling, if I was excluded from the team I wouldn't feel like playing anymore, like "the hell do I need this for, I can't really be useful on a team, and I don't find it enjoyable to play anymore since my objective of having fun along with successful were ruined"


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 20, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I already examined myself, there are no specific points, my nature is something that will change over time, but while that time takes place, I'm trying at least to enjoy stuff, which I can't
> I just don't enjoy it, I can scream to the wind that I want to enjoy them, but it just takes me a bit to realize it was useless, I didn't enjoy it
> Those two points I've said don't conflict each other, they are just the way and the reward of accomplishment, knowing that I've worked to do something, with discipline, and be good at it, while having fun doing it



In my unprofessional and unlicensed opinion it sounds like you have a depressive disorder. At this point the amount of help I'd be able to provide is limited and I recommend you seek the aid of a more qualified individual.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2019)

Ladies and gentlefurs, lend me your rears. I, Mr Fox, the king of LPW has come to the realisation that my rule stretches far and wide outside of the land of LPW, and that such a small land cannot contain my greatness. Therefore, I would like to announce my rule over FAF. All loyal followers get access to the _finest_ coffee of their choice and bragging rights.

Sincerely,
Your newly appointed king, Mr. Fox.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ladies and gentlefurs, lend me your rears. I, Mr Fox, the king of LPW has come to the realisation that my rule stretches far and wide outside of the land of LPW, and that such a small land cannot contain my greatness. Therefore, I would like to announce my rule over FAF. All loyal followers get access to the _finest_ coffee of their choice and bragging rights.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Your newly appointed king, Mr. Fox.
> ...


A king you say...

*laughs in french*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2019)

Simo said:


> So what is left? Curious, here, on the other side of the pond.



Furry Twitter, but many furries' twitter posts don't appear in search results and QuotingMungo tells me that twitter's new terms of service are going to prune accounts with a large proportion of adult themed posts.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> In my unprofessional and unlicensed opinion it sounds like you have a depressive disorder. At this point the amount of help I'd be able to provide is limited and I recommend you seek the aid of a more qualified individual.


I'm not depressed and was already diagnosed by one, nothing is wrong with me clinically


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I'm not depressed and was already diagnosed by one, nothing is wrong with me clinically


So why, why can't nothing work for me?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

This is just not letting me live or want to honestly


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2019)

Just a warning to anybody doing Xmas shopping in the UK that Sweet Fashion and Girl Beautiful brand dolls have failed safety-testing. The dolls contain toxic substances that increase the risk of reproductive problems and cancers. 
So if you've bought any of these, don't give them to your or your friends' children. 
www.bbc.co.uk: 'Toxic' Christmas dolls prompt national alert


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hello! Just joined last week, hoping to meet new people here!


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Hello! Just joined last week, hoping to meet new people here!


You came to the right place


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> This is just not letting me live or want to honestly


Technically if I made a scheme of all the emotions I feel towards a target of choice
they all have a pattern of emotion coming towards them that decide the next Actions I take
It all starts with interest, interest gives motivation, motivation births attempt
the attempt works, resulting on fuel for the motivation
in case of failure, the 10% I had goes back to 0 
than its a railroad of disasters, first I stop being focused on the thing, keep trying but not as strongly, therefore I keep falling
Then I become lazy at it
ending up stagnating and losing all the will to retry, this ends on me giving up, since I realized it's useless to keep on trying
If I accept defeat, it's over, I am stubborn, but to stand up just to keep hitting a new low, Get someone who's willing to, I'm not
Truth being told, it's all on me, if I actually found something that interested me enough to sort my dedication, and If I wasn't so lazy, I would actually thrive
seems so simple, but then I realize the previous explanation, If I try my best and don't succeed, then why Am I still doing it?
the whole process here described has led me to be stuck on a question with no practical answers


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Did someone say "Smash"
> I like to "Smash"
> I smash in elevators.
> I smash in bathtubs.
> ...



That sounds fun!


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Technically if I made a scheme of all the emotions I feel towards a target of choice
> they all have a pattern of emotion coming towards them that decide the next Actions I take
> It all starts with interest, interest gives motivation, motivation births attempt
> the attempt works, resulting on fuel for the motivation
> ...


let's see, will
action
thought process to uncover the way
and follow of the procedures to access it
most of these are flawed with me


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 21, 2019)

Simo said:


> That sounds fun!


I just realized that as long as the same innuendo is used twice, "f*** the power" and "smash the state" mean the same thing.

That's strangely beautiful.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> I just realized that as long as the same innuendo is used twice, "f*** the power" and "smash the state" mean the same thing.
> 
> That's strangely beautiful.


This comment: Exists 
Me:


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

what can I actually say??
I have the answers on my head and still feel like pushing the attention of someone else to tell them to me
Like, Why??
why do I feel dependent??


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

Oh my how I hate windows 10.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh my how I hate windows 10.


I violently concur !


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 23, 2019)

Oh my switch to Android.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> I violently concur !



*why* would they make an update that cripples network discovery..._why_? 
None of their choices make sense.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 23, 2019)

Oh so I'm not the only one that got that, huh? Even after reinstalling Windows 10 it never fixed the network discovery issue. No, I had to reinstall Windows 7 to fix that!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh so I'm not the only one that got that, huh? Even after reinstalling Windows 10 it never fixed the network discovery issue. No, I had to reinstall Windows 7 to fix that!



You have to type code into your computer's command line to fix it, because windows10 doesn't have an option to change the discoverability settings in its user interface. 

I was trying to shuttle gigabytes of furry art between one machine and another, and I just gave up and resorted to a USB stick in the end; I don't want to type the wrong command in and brick my machine.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 23, 2019)

Yeah, tried that, it's still didn't take my network adaptor out of aeroplane mode.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 23, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> A king you say...
> 
> *laughs in french*


*Laughs back in French* 

_Tonight I am starting a *r e v o l u t i o n! *It all starts with ze *o n i o n* soup! I have the ingredients, the French bread, even there *g r u y e r e *cheese! The stinkiest of cheese.

*Viva la revolution!*
*Vive la French onion soup!*_

*Laughs more in French*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 23, 2019)

Happy Chanukah, everyone


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

14004 !


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 77530
> 
> 14004 !


Uh... What does that number mean


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Uh... What does that number mean



Just has a few fours in it, at the same time as I have 44 comments and 400-something favs. Lots of fours. :3 

(I post these every time I get a lot of matching numbers)


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Just has a few fours in it, at the same time as I have 44 comments and 400-something favs. Lots of fours. :3
> 
> (I post these every time I get a lot of matching numbers)


I would know more if I used FA more often, but I feel that that's not much of a good idea


----------



## Tenné (Dec 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 77530
> 
> 14004 !


How come there are so few comments compared to watchers? Have you deleted some or do people just not comment?


----------



## Tenné (Dec 23, 2019)

Oh shit it’s nearly the end of the year. Stop the train! I still have things I need to finish!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 24, 2019)

uwu


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2019)

Tenné said:


> How come there are so few comments compared to watchers? Have you deleted some or do people just not comment?



Both


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Both


I guess that FA will become the new tumblr


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I guess that FA will become the new tumblr



What do you mean?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> What do you mean?


imagine it
Slowly, it will become more famous, gaining it's fair share of fame, that will make it arise to levels close to twitter
therefore becoming the new 4th most used social media


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> imagine it
> Slowly, it will become more famous, gaining it's fair share of fame, that will make it arise to levels close to twitter
> therefore becoming the new 4th most used social media



Oh. I'm not sure I imagine fur affinity ever becoming more than a niche furry site.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh. I'm not sure I imagine fur affinity ever becoming more than a niche furry site.


You don't know, look at tumblr........God the flashbacks are just awful....BUT, IT was what IT was
Besides, the actions of the users still allowed the site to be alive and well for ages


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2019)

Friggidy dumb windows 10 settings menus are useless and my machine keeps forgetting the colour calibration settings I make. :\


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 24, 2019)

I hate Windows 10. Always have to mess with video drivers after every update. Now my SDR crashes if i plug it into the front USB port...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I hate Windows 10. Always have to mess with video drivers after every update. Now my SDR crashes if i plug it into the front USB port...



The thing I hate the most is that the windows people keep changing the menus for tweaking settings. This means it's practically impossible to find online help- because the menus they use change settings simply don't exist anymore!
_
Why would they do that?_


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Just has a few fours in it



*tries to resist urge to make a JoJoke, fails*


Spoiler


----------



## Tenné (Dec 24, 2019)

Here's to another 1000 shitposts.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

To everybody having a great Christmas right now, keep on
Mine is the shittiest, fuck the fact that I got no actual gifts I asked for, I had nothing to ask for that could be given anyways
the cake that was baked got burnt
it's cold, the fireplace done nothing
here's the taxes that we gotta burn to give us some heat
the tears we gotta drop to drink 
the moldy taste we gotta have on our mouth because this Christmas was the worst I've ever had in years  
I'm salty, I'm bitter, I am spicy cause MY BLOOD IS FUCKING BOILING!!!!!!!
But.......keep having a great Christmas
I hope that on 2020..i don't know, I just want the world to end honestly


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

this is just unfair
....I just saw a guy pulling two divine cloth saints on the same summoning........THIS IS SO FUCKING UNFAIR!
TWO OF MY MOST WANTED CHARACTERS, being pulled in a row......He had gems tho, I give him that, I am not a P2W player, and I've got a good unit on 40 summons
but he got two divine cloth saints, that's just devastating


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 25, 2019)

Here is what I got this year.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209615590564016130uwu


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209615590564016130uwu


Glad to know they had their quality time, I hope they don't barely know each other
Stay with your merry Christmas.

Fuck, the regrets are getting me...
Alright, I admit it, I need a good Christmas, I got a great pair of sneakers
And a great meal on a big table where I was reunited with a part of my family
And I enjoyed it..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm being a very irresponsible fox/birb, but I've bought myself an early birthday present.




All the way from India and up to 200 years old.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 25, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm being a very irresponsible fox/birb, but I've bought myself an early birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool like a Mr freeze and frozone web comic


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

Firefox crashes when I come across embedded videos on twitter.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Dec 26, 2019)

And i regreat all the booze i had yesterday...


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm pondering joining a discord server, can anybody indicate me any?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I'm pondering joining a discord server, can anybody indicate me any?


Aight forget it, Changed my mind


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

Women and their indecisiveness. Terrible, I say.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Women and their indecisiveness. Terrible, I say.


Yeah tell me about it, at last you decided to appear


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Yeah tell me about it, at last you decided to appear



The appearance of a witch can be seen as an ill omen.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> The appearance of a witch can be seen as an ill omen.


I'm used to them. Since you came here too, you must be my bad omen


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I'm used to them. Since you came here too, you must be my bad omen



Yes, in african mythologies, hyenas are often seen as accomplices of witches. We're portends of doom.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Yes, in african mythologies, hyenas are often seen as accomplices of witches. We're portends of doom.


but I'm not dead yet, you're just a dog wandering in the smallest holes with the bones of your last prey
go back to being a slave to lions, I'm not in the mood..


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> but I'm not dead yet, you're just a dog wandering in the smallest holes with the bones of your last prey
> go back to being a slave to lions, I'm not in the mood..


and that witch should watch for the rain, the moment I pour, she sinks to a puddle


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> but I'm not dead yet, you're just a dog wandering in the smallest holes with the bones of your last prey
> go back to being a slave to lions, I'm not in the mood..


Bad omens don't care much for your mood. And now there's two of them, apparently. Perhaps this should tell you something.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Bad omens don't care much for your mood. And now there's two of them, apparently. Perhaps this should tell you something.


Yeah, and I don't care for their existence
 I'm in great luck today, How about you try to be effective?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Yeah, and I don't care for their existence
> I'm in great luck today, How about you try to be effective?



but that's just it - omens apply to the future.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> but that's just it - omens apply to the future.


My future is as bright as the sun
small rain clouds don't bother me


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Yeah, and I don't care for their existence
> I'm in great luck today, How about you try to be effective?


I'm a witch, not a Pokémon. Get your accusations straight.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I'm a witch, not a Pokémon. Get your accusations straight.


You're a witch, and I'm the christian inquisition 
get over it, or get burnt


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

You two are taking turns or something??
Sorry to call you out, but that's pretty pathetic, if yall want a reaction, go to youtube
here you will just find someone having fun playing you like a game of tetris


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> You two are taking turns or something??
> Sorry to call you out, but that's pretty pathetic, if yall want a reaction, go to youtube
> here you will just find someone having fun playing you like a game of tetris


That's some pretty bad tetris play, considering that you often post two times in a row. Turn taking works different.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> That's some pretty bad tetris play, considering that you often post two times in a row. Turn taking works different.


Weird, how come I'm playing badly since the game is already over, for you perhaps, since you can't seem to make a move right..
what can we do..


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> That's some pretty bad tetris play, considering that you often post two times in a row. Turn taking works different.


pair of posts, two birds, one stone, you're down


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


>


Good tunes...good tunes


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Weird, how come I'm playing badly since the game is already over, for you perhaps, since you can't seem to make a move right..
> what can we do..


This is the general discussion section and I'm a modest witch. Games shall be played in the forum games section.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> This is the general discussion section and I'm a modest witch. Games shall be played in the forum games section.


I like your attitude, by the way, do you want to??


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

saquei, ah bom..
Maybe someday then


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

Well, this is a discussion thread
Now a discussion topic for the thread
being it an open chat........
I got no idea, and those I had made me angry


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Firefox crashes when I come across embedded videos on twitter.



I have fixed this, if anybody else has this.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I have fixed this, if anybody else has this.


Doubt, I don't use  firefox, I keep Google chrome


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 27, 2019)

I have a download code for a digital version of Spiderman: Into the Spider-verse if anyone wants it.


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 27, 2019)

I’ve pulled an all nighter worrying myself to death about college. I’m so afraid I won’t be accepted into any four year colleges I applied to 
The concept of being able to escape from my home to college has been what as been barely keeping me going since I was like 11
If I get accepted it will save me but I don’t think I can handle being rejected + having to live in my household any longer 
I wish I was a better student so my future wouldn’t feel so uncertain and I know I could have been but I also know that I’ve been a subpar student because the environment I was raised in made me want to die everyday

So please wish me luck everyone. I’ve done what I can and if college doesn’t accept me that’ll be it for me I guess!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

@Godzilla Good luck with your applications.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 27, 2019)

You'll do fine @Godzilla 
*Sending you a hug and all the luck.*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 27, 2019)

All the luck to you Godzilla. Applying is incredibly stressful, and I'm really proud of you for giving it your all and doing what is best for you. I hope you get in to your top choice.

Most universities look at an applicant's entire package, not just grades. I've seen meh students get into great places because of who they are as people, not just their gpa. So chin up. You'll do fine.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

I just wanted to recommend anybody who has Netflix to watch 'the two Popes'. It's about Ratzinger's appointment as pope, his internal conflict and resignation and the life story of his successor Bergoglio. 
It has some surprisingly funny moments in it and it's a real feel-good movie. It's almost a buddy movie.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 27, 2019)

I see no hope


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I see no hope



?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> ?


I feel hopeless in relation to two specific things 
That's cutting my last ropes loose


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I feel hopeless in relation to two specific things
> That's cutting my last ropes loose


We're almost at the end of the year, maybe 2020 will change your luck, Z-ro. Finger's crossed.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We're almost at the end of the year, maybe 2020 will change your luck, Z-ro. Finger's crossed.


I'm in a big need for a luck boost


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

I just realised those of you in America say 'Machismo' as 'Ma-cheese-mo'. In the UK the ch is a hard 'ch' like in 'Character'.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I just realised those of you in America say 'Machismo' as 'Ma-cheese-mo'. In the UK the ch is a hard 'ch' like in 'Character'.








Maybe this should be it's own thread. But is "often" prounced off-ten or off en? I know it differs regionally.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Maybe this should be it's own thread. But is "often" prounced off-ten or off en? I know it differs regionally.



All the letters silent except the t.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I just realised those of you in America say 'Machismo' as 'Ma-cheese-mo'. In the UK the ch is a hard 'ch' like in 'Character'.


Machismo means being a macho man/misogynistic in Portuguese


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm just here to take the win.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Machismo means being a macho man/misogynistic in Portuguese



Yeah, similar use in the UK.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2019)

If you change 'spawn' to 'prawn' then some phrases become quite weird. 

'The unholy prawn of Satan'. 

'Frogs' prawn'

'I died and re-prawned'

'Tyrants are but the prawn of ignorance'


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 'The unholy prawn of Satan'.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Well, today's been interesting so far. Caught the first train of the day to London and was delayed due to a signalling failure, walked through a strangely desolate Paddington station, got some Maccers hashbrowns which got slightly crushed in my bag while going through the Eurostar security. After that, hopped on the speedy wheely undersealy train to France, then to Belgium where it got delayed cause the train in front broke and forced them to use single-line working. Then I had to sprint through Brussels Midi like I'd committed the Great Waffle Heist and barely caught my ICE, and now I'm relaxing on the ICE just past Bonn cause compared to the ironing board seats on those Hitachi Magic Wa- I mean Hitachi IETs, the ICEs have plush seats.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm watching the latest transformers movie and it's amazingly bad. The aspect ratio of the screen (those black bars) change between almost every scene, and the film starts in 'medieval England' with Lancelot- even though Lancelot is an Arthurian Knight, so he was a Celt, not English.
The concept of an English people didn't even exist at that time and Arthur's Knights actually* fought against *the Anglo Saxons.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm upset


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm watching the latest transformers movie and it's amazingly bad. The aspect ratio of the screen (those black bars) change between almost every scene, and the film starts in 'medieval England' with Lancelot- even though Lancelot is an Arthurian Knight, so he was a Celt, not English.
> The concept of an English people didn't even exist at that time and Arthur's Knights actually* fought against *the Anglo Saxons.


Yeah, Transformers the last knight is just.........scraps of what they took from extinction's era


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm watching the latest transformers movie and it's amazingly bad. The aspect ratio of the screen (those black bars) change between almost every scene, and the film starts in 'medieval England' with Lancelot- even though Lancelot is an Arthurian Knight, so he was a Celt, not English.
> The concept of an English people didn't even exist at that time and Arthur's Knights actually* fought against *the Anglo Saxons.


Who knew that the dragons in all these legends were actually robodragons?! I'm shook 
But yeah, it's terrible and I can't believe they managed to have Anthony Hopkins play in it.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2019)

Tenné said:


> View attachment 77898
> I'm upset


You know, exactly the same thing happened to me. I managed to get it exchanged but the new one was faulty :x


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2019)

That's why ya'll need the Samsung Tab S6, a far superior product.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 29, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's why ya'll need the Samsung Tab S6, a far superior product.


How are you doing today, Mr. Fox?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm feeling foxy. :V


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 29, 2019)

WHAT IS LOVE- oh.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2019)

Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If you change 'spawn' to 'prawn' then some phrases become quite weird.
> 
> 'The unholy prawn of Satan'.
> 
> ...




The Salmon swam up the river to Prawn. 

'Hello, Prawn,'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 77957


Hehehe 
At last, the ritual is complete! We shall all have eternal youth ;3
Or whatever else floats your boat


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Hehehe
> At last, the ritual is complete! We shall all have eternal youth ;3
> Or whatever else floats your boat


----------



## HecticSeth (Dec 30, 2019)

baked potato


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2019)

I didn't realise that, per person, the UK has one of the lowest carbon footprints of the world's developed economies. I thought we would be a bit higher than we are. The Dutch have a carbon footprint twice as high as us, and Americans triple! 
https://edgar.jrc.ec.europa.eu/overview.php?v=booklet2018&dst=CO2pc

We could still improve a lot though. 

Interestingly Sweden is much more environmentally friendly than Norway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2019)

I just saw Easter eggs on sale.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I just saw Easter eggs on sale.



God help us.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2019)

UK has recorded its hottest ever December temperature of 18.7C, a temperature more typical of June.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> UK has recorded its hottest ever December temperature of 18.7C, a temperature more typical of June.


Holy shit.
************
One more crack at beating Banjo-Kazooie before the year ends!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2019)

The furaffinity layout just changed in a massive way


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 31, 2019)

So, can you get my Avatar now?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 31, 2019)

Yeah and about fucking time! People have been on the administration and developers back about a new layout for over a decade now. 

Well, at least it's progress, but Weasyl is still way better...


----------



## HecticSeth (Dec 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The furaffinity layout just changed in a massive way


based.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Holy shit.
> ************
> One more crack at beating Banjo-Kazooie before the year ends!


....it ended in another failure. Gruntilda has damaged by pride, patience, sanity and thumbs.


----------



## HecticSeth (Jan 1, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> WHAT IS LOVE- oh.


>this song is stuck in my head now
>thanks 
>op your based and 80s pilled. 
>start 2020 playing this song now
>mfw


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 1, 2020)

HecticSeth said:


> View attachment 78052baked potato


He's on the gud shit, m8...


----------



## HecticSeth (Jan 1, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> He's on the gud shit, m8...


fucking oath


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 1, 2020)

I got a forky ornament and a Funko POP of Forky too. I'M TRASHHH!!!! ^_^ Other then that I got $50 from my family


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I got a forky ornament and a Funko POP of Forky too. I'M TRASHHH!!!! ^_^ Other then that I got $50 from my family


I bet if Disney Infinity hadn't been cancelled in 2016, we could've had a Forky figurine for the game.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

I just saw Tazmo liking a comment on trash by a female wolf.

Welp, milestones and low standards for 2020 met.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

Where can I go to post profiles of my OCs?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

Deviantart, Fur Affinity, discord, inkbunny...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 1, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Deviantart, Fur Affinity, discord, inkbunny...



twitter, facebook, reddit, e621, fchan, pinterest, youtube, murrtube, snapchat...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

Dropbox, Google, iphoto, Amazon, snapfish, CVS, WalMart...

The google bot is going to crush us with ads now.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

I mean on this forum.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

No.

You have to put the picture elsewhere and link


----------



## Simo (Jan 1, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Dropbox, Google, iphoto, Amazon, snapfish, CVS, WalMart...
> 
> The google bot is going to crush us with ads now.



Your WalMart galleries always were the best!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

"Ma'am, is someone making you take these pictures of yourself?"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2020)

Youtube overestimates my interest in invader zim


----------



## Tenné (Jan 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't realise that, per person, the UK has one of the lowest carbon footprints of the world's developed economies. I thought we would be a bit higher than we are. The Dutch have a carbon footprint twice as high as us, and Americans triple!
> edgar.jrc.ec.europa.eu: EDGAR - Fossil CO2 emissions of all world countries, 2018 report - European Commission
> 
> We could still improve a lot though.
> ...


Very embarrassing. :S We've got the oil and gas industry and a conservative government whose policy on environment seems to be meh (I don't pay much attention to politics, but this seems to be the case from what little I've read). People drive teslas and local governments are trying to reduce car traffic in city centres and increase public transport, but the bigger problem is industry. The green party and other smaller leftist parties are on the rise, so hopefully we'll get this sorted at some point.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 1, 2020)

Let me be the first person of 2020 to wish you a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

And a happy 2021to you!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 1, 2020)

*feels new*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2020)

I posted earlier that Scotland saw a temperature of *18.7C *in December. 

Norway has now registered a temperature of *19C* in January. 

Norway records warmest ever January day at 19C


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Tenné (Jan 3, 2020)

Oof, nearly sent a :3 instead of  in a work email.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 3, 2020)

Tenné said:


> Oof, nearly sent a :3 instead of  in a work email.



If I received work emails.. I'd OwO the shit out of them.


----------



## Tenné (Jan 3, 2020)

Dear floofball,

Is the program crashing? OwO;
I'll have a look at look at it, but I'm sure it's not our fault. ;3 I'm not in tomorrow though, so we'll have to wait until Monday. UwU

Nuzzles you <3,
Tenné
Senior Software Developer


----------



## Skittles (Jan 3, 2020)

Tenné said:


> Dear floofball,
> 
> Is the program crashing? OwO;
> I'll have a look at look at it, but I'm sure it's not our fault. ;3 I'm not in tomorrow though, so we'll have to wait until Monday. UwU
> ...



Totes!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 5, 2020)

There aren't any bullies on this forum, are there?


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 6, 2020)

I GOT 73 FROM THE COMPUTER EXAM HOWWWW IT WAS EASY


----------



## Deegan Rin (Jan 6, 2020)

Guess I might as well join this thread. Should be interesting what you all post.


----------



## Seoba (Jan 6, 2020)

guess I'm hopping onto this thread too hello :3


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 6, 2020)

brawlingcastform said:


> There aren't any bullies on this forum, are there?


Gimme your lunch money dweeb! OWO... Lol nah bullies are rare and are dealt with quickly


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 7, 2020)

www.rollingstone.com: Will Furries Ever Go Mainstream?

I side with those that hopes the fandom doesn't become mainstream.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2020)

I've already started wondering if literally 10% of twitter account are furries tbh.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I've already started wondering if literally 10% of twitter account are furries tbh.



I think only like 6 of the 50 or so pages on twitter i follow are furry related but the majority of my feed ends up being furry posts. So maybe furries are just far more active than the average user?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I think only like 6 of the 50 or so pages on twitter i follow are furry related but the majority of my feed ends up being furry posts. So maybe furries are just far more active than the average user?



Perhaps. 

I'm basing my completely scientific guess off of the fact that when I watch a youtube video which includes twitter posts, they often have furry avatars.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 7, 2020)

Furries being mainstream wouldn't be completely bad; getting more professionally animated works would be pretty cool.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 7, 2020)

Forgive me for being...indulgent, but what do you all associate me with, or rather, how do you all view me? Those of you that know me to some degree, I mean. 
I'm trying to figure out how people view me; I've been slowly building towards abandoning my current online handle but I can't help but wonder how exactly I've built myself as it were all these years. Truthful answers are fine; I won't complain.


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 7, 2020)

Battlechili said:


> Forgive me for being...indulgent, but what do you all associate me with, or rather, how do you all view me? Those of you that know me to some degree, I mean.
> I'm trying to figure out how people view me; I've been slowly building towards abandoning my current online handle but I can't help but wonder how exactly I've built myself as it were all these years. Truthful answers are fine; I won't complain.


How do I view you
You aren't transparent
you are yourself, and I know nothing about your self
I am ignorant before your mind and heart, and I don't like that, I am curious, and as far as politic views go, you follow a fair knowledgeable criteria, I find you interesting
but at the same time, I fear getting to know you deeper, that's how I view you, yeah I know, weird..


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 7, 2020)

Z-ro said:


> How do I view you
> You aren't transparent
> you are yourself, and I know nothing about your self
> I am ignorant before your mind and heart, and I don't like that, I am curious, and as far as politic views go, you follow a fair knowledgeable criteria, I find you interesting
> but at the same time, I fear getting to know you deeper, that's how I view you, yeah I know, weird..


I have only been on this site for...5 to 6 months
so my views are pretty.....well they need glasses


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 7, 2020)

Battlechili said:


> Forgive me for being...indulgent, but what do you all associate me with, or rather, how do you all view me? Those of you that know me to some degree, I mean.
> I'm trying to figure out how people view me; I've been slowly building towards abandoning my current online handle but I can't help but wonder how exactly I've built myself as it were all these years. Truthful answers are fine; I won't complain.


I have no feelings about you one way or the other. You've always seemed like the laid back sort to me, not to OCD, psychotic or anything else that would make me want to hit you IRL. I was around and a part of "The Great Purge" and you kept your composure back then, too. I also remember when you were a fridge and you even said something nice about my fursona, so I have no problem with you.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 7, 2020)

guess who's back?


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 7, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> guess who's back?


Pardon me 
But I don't know you 
May I?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 7, 2020)

Z-ro said:


> Pardon me
> But I don't know you
> May I?


i've been here for a few years, just been very inactive, if you;re on discord you may know me as Malachi Rose Darkfang


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 7, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i've been here for a few years, just been very inactive, if you;re on discord you may know me as Malachi Rose Darkfang


I don't use discord since a couple of years 
Still don't have the best of the memories related to it


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 7, 2020)

Z-ro said:


> I don't use discord since a couple of years
> Still don't have the best of the memories related to it


gotcha, then i must be thinking of someone else, but yeah i've been on here for a while, if you're new here i haven't been very active on here


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 7, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> gotcha, then i must be thinking of someone else, but yeah i've been on here for a while, if you're new here i haven't been very active on here


I've been here for 6 months and got banned twice 
I'm not new to this


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 7, 2020)

so how is everyone's day/night?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> so how is everyone's day/night?


Playing War Thunder and watching the real world go down the toilet.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 7, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Playing War Thunder and watching the real world go down the toilet.


oof, yeah i'm just sittin in my room watching youtube


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2020)

18,000 posts.


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> 18,000 posts.


Spamming is forbidden therefore it can't be 40 thousand, just for the moment


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 8, 2020)

i got a new mask and i'm happy


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 8, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i got a new mask and i'm happyView attachment 78793


do you want to join chisaki from boku no hero?


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 8, 2020)

Z-ro said:


> do you want to join chisaki from boku no hero?


cause you look like Chronostasis


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 8, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i got a new mask and i'm happyView attachment 78793



I want one :3


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 8, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I want one :3


you can get them on amazon for as cheap as 10 bucks, plus shipping if there's a shipping fee


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 8, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> you can get them on amazon for as cheap as 10 bucks, plus shipping if there's a shipping fee



Nice, I might ^^


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2020)

*peeks in* dunno if anyone will remember me, but I’m back!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *peeks in* dunno if anyone will remember me, but I’m back!


Hello! Welcome back!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Hello! Welcome back!




Thanks! Good to see they didn’t completely recode the forums! I’m struggling to figure out the new mobile version of the main site


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Thanks! Good to see they didn’t completely recode the forums! I’m struggling to figure out the new mobile version of the main site


Yeah... that new interface isn't very intuitive


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah... that new interface isn't very intuitive



I get upgrading stuff but I feel like that rollout of basically a brand new site could have been done better


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

heya heya how is everyone doing today/tonight?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya how is everyone doing today/tonight?


Meh


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya how is everyone doing today/tonight?


I've definitely had better days.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 9, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya how is everyone doing today/tonight?


Last days were heavy yet due to some black magic and/or angel dust I manage to keep positive thinking


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

i could be better, but could be worse, just created a new tumblr


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

not a lot of people are super active anymore huh?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 9, 2020)

My weapons rack is filled at last!





I don't have anything for dealing with armor, though. Maybe I should invest in a mace or something. A spear and shield are also vital equipment.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

just got my guitar restrung, but i realized i'm still highly inexperienced


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 9, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> how is everyone doing?


Tired. D&D session just ended. Currently browsing predictable takes from hive-minded dullards on Twitter.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2020)

Woah, Open Chat still exists?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> Woah, Open Chat still exists?


apparently, i just got back on here after being inactive for around a year


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

i'm glad open chat still exists


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2020)

I think I remember you! It's been a while. A lot of the people that were here a year ago are no longer active like Yakamaru, Okami and Bhuturfly, etc etc


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

yeah, and i think i remember to, you used to be called ian the catbee then keo, and now kiaara, am i right?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> yeah, and i think i remember to, you used to be called ian the catbee then keo, and now kiaara, am i right?


Originally, KiaraTC, then I switched to Ian The Catbee, then Keo The Catbee, and now Kiaara. Keo The Catbee is my other account


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> I think I remember you! It's been a while. A lot of the people that were here a year ago are no longer active like Yakamaru, Okami and Bhuturfly, etc etc



I remember those guys! Sadly Yakamaru got banned I guess. Idk what happened to the others. I know I became inactive here cause I got more active on discord


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I remember those guys! Sadly Yakamaru got banned I guess. Idk what happened to the others. I know I became inactive here cause I got more active on discord


my school blacklisted discord over winter break and i can't even use it at home


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> my school blacklisted discord over winter break and i can't even use it at home



dang that sucks


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> dang that sucks


and all of my friends are on discord


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I remember those guys! Sadly Yakamaru got banned I guess. Idk what happened to the others. I know I became inactive here cause I got more active on discord


Yaka is active on discord! I spoke to him the other day aha. What discord servers? I am more active on discord than here


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> Yaka is active on discord! I spoke to him the other day aha. What discord servers? I am more active on discord than here



yup I talk to him on there too on occasion. I’m not in many servers anymore, but I’ve got one or two good ones I’m active in


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 9, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> Yaka is active on discord! I spoke to him the other day aha. What discord servers? I am more active on discord than here


yeah even my boyfriend is on discord, so this is the only place i can chat on and i'm sad. cuz all of my discord servers that i was building are going to waste


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah a lot of ppl are either on Discord or Telegram these days. I'm still here tho.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2020)

I shied away from telegram... I don’t like giving things my phone number, especially things my furry stuff would be on. I even set up a whole new fb account for furry stuff just so my real name one isn’t connected to it. I’m not exactly open about being a furry irl & I have family n coworkers on fb


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2020)

I used to be more in the closet about being a furry but I found that most ppl either don't know what furries are our they don't care. So it's not a secret but it's not something I go shoving in everyone's face either. My close friends and family know but hardly anyone else knows or cares.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

I think like... 3 or 4 people I know irl know. But I knew they were furries also anyway so idk if that counts XD


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2020)

Almost all of the people I know are furries. I am not entirely sure but I think one of my younger siblings is a furry... She is 9 and she makes Gacha Life videos on youtube that she dosen't think we know about, and uh.... Yeah i'd say she is a young furry in the making.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Gacha life?


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Gacha life?


It's this app that kids make characters on and can make videos with their characters making skits and stuff... a lot of it is cringy.


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> not a lot of people are super active anymore huh?



Hey there! Things seem to have shifted around some; a lot of what passes for general chat seems to take place on certain games threads, such as Last Post Wins, and Predators Vs. Prey; just kind of happened, I guess. I do miss when this thread was more  active; I'll peek in and try to say witty things : )

I used to use Discord more, now I just use it for one on one chat, and I also use Telegram a bit, but  mainly to try and find local/area things...oddly, never had Facebook.

@Kiaara: What is this gactha life I keep hearing about??? You must tell all!

Edit: ooops, ya just did! So kinda like Tik Tok??


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2020)

Simo said:


> Hey there! Things seem to have shifted around some; a lot of what pass for general chat seems to take place on certain games threads, such as Last Post Wins, and Predators Vs. Prey; just kind of happened, I guess. I do miss when this thread was more  active; I'll peek in and try to say witty things : )
> 
> I used to use Discord more, now I just use it for one on one chat, and I also use Telegram a bit, but  mainly to try and find local/area things...oddly, never had Facebook.
> 
> ...


If you've ever seen stuff that looks like this:





That's Gacha life


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> It's this app that kids make characters on and can make videos with their characters making skits and stuff... a lot of it is cringy.


Sounds like something I can continue to avoid knowing about XD 

((when did I become old >.>))


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Simo said:


> Hey there! Things seem to have shifted around some; a lot of what pass for general chat seems to take place on certain games threads, such as Last Post Wins, and Predators Vs. Prey; just kind of happened, I guess. I do miss when this thread was more  active; I'll peek in and try to say witty things : )
> 
> I used to use Discord more, now I just use it for one on one chat, and I also use Telegram a bit, but  mainly to try and find local/area things...oddly, never had Facebook.
> 
> ...




Oh hey I know you!


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh hey I know you!



Oh, hey there! How's things there? Moved back to Michigan this fall; long story; from the big city to back where I grew up.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Simo said:


> Oh, hey there! How's things there? Moved back to Michigan this fall; long story; from the big city to back where I grew up.




Things are okay I guess. Lots of ups and downs lately... more downs than ups I’m afraid but at least I still have a roof over my head so I guess I can’t complain much


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Things are okay I guess. Lots of ups and downs lately... more downs than ups I’m afraid but at least I still have a roof over my head so I guess I can’t complain much



You and me both...has been very much a period of adjustment in progress, here.

Let's hope we're all in for some more 'ups'! Though I was thinking...the good thing about long periods of down...they really make the slightest 'up' seem really, really good : )


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Simo said:


> You and me both...has been very much a period of adjustment in progress, here.
> 
> Let's hope we're all in for some more 'ups'! Though I was thinking...the good thing about long periods of down...they really make the slightest 'up' seem really, really good : )


I suppose... though for me it mostly seems the periods of down just really get to me and make it hard for me to see the ups... even when someone points them out to me...

*curls up into a ball and sighs*


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I suppose... though for me it mostly seems the periods of down just really get to me and make it hard for me to see the ups... even when someone points them out to me...
> 
> *curls up into a ball and sighs*


I feel that


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2020)

Oooof, I've also curled up in a ball a lot this year...and it is kinda numbing, to be down too long: makes it tough to get excited by things, and find your stride: life has been sort of on hold here, but by spring, I'm hoping to be in a better place (literally, and emotionally) 

Hold in there: sometimes, it seems good to just try to imagine little things about the future, that might be doable, to make it more fun/enjoyable/meaningful, even if the present is crappy or weird


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I suppose... though for me it mostly seems the periods of down just really get to me and make it hard for me to see the ups... even when someone points them out to me...
> 
> *curls up into a ball and sighs*





Kiaara said:


> I feel that


I have had it for the long time (almost entire last year) and you are right. It is hard at points but then when I was about to quit I have realised that most of those issues were actually on my side.
Some of things were really hard to get over, it took months for me to finslly let go few things.

I do not want to spam or get emotionzl here. If any of you wants to hear the story, few advices or just talk yourself out then feel free to dm me


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2020)

Well time to bail for sleep. Goodnight all!


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2020)

@Kiaara : OK, I just Googled Gatcha life skunk, and it's all your fault!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

I actually have the perfect art to describe how ive been feeling a lot lately, and while I can set my discord pfp to it, I have no idea how to share it on fa since the update or on here. Especially since I’m usually on mobile. But it’s a piece of a feral version of my sona wrapped up in a “purrito”


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I actually have the perfect art to describe how ive been feeling a lot lately, and while I can set my discord pfp to it, I have no idea how to share it on fa since the update or on here. Especially since I’m usually on mobile. But it’s a piece of a feral version of my sona wrapped up in a “purrito”



Aw, it sounds cutely moody, this purrito!

*tries to hide my lack of skills in posting images, here, especially on this thing called, 'mobile'*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I actually have the perfect art to describe how ive been feeling a lot lately, and while I can set my discord pfp to it, I have no idea how to share it on fa since the update or on here. Especially since I’m usually on mobile. But it’s a piece of a feral version of my sona wrapped up in a “purrito”


I wanted to get art like this myself, however it would represent my sona with so many knives in his back that he would look like a hedgehog. It was to represent my time as a furry.
Eventually I just shrugged it off. (2edgy4me)



Simo said:


> Aw, it sounds cutely moody, this purrito!
> 
> *tries to hide my lack of skills in posting images, here, especially on this thing called, 'mobile'*


Yeah I think that the only thing you can do is to post links :/


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I wanted to get art like this myself, however it would represent my sona with so many knives in his back that he would look like a hedgehog. It was to represent my time as a furry.
> Eventually I just shrugged it off. (2edgy4me)
> 
> 
> Yeah I think that the only thing you can do is to post links :/


Which means figuring out how to post on fa again >.>


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Which means figuring out how to post on fa again >.>


Fa or faf?
On fa you can just upload through option. Here our beloved 'Upload a File' never worked for me <.<


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2020)

I gotta figure out the new FA, too....and update stuff on the other side...been ages.

Well, should catch some sleep, but nice to see everyone.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)

Simo said:


> I gotta figure out the new FA, too....and update stuff on the other side...been ages.
> 
> Well, should catch some sleep, but nice to see everyone.


Goodnight skunk, it was good to speak with you again


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Yeah the new fa is hella weird on mobile. Took me ages to figure out how to view notifications >.<


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)

Yeah I don't like it either. It was supposed to make navigation simplier and meanwhile I miss old version


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Yeah I don't like it either. It was supposed to make navigation simplier and meanwhile I miss old version


Me too


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Me too


*pets* Now, now... don't turn into purrito just because of that ^^


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *pets* Now, now... don't turn into purrito just because of that ^^


Oh it’s too late for purrito status... though the fa update wasn’t the cause


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh it’s too late for purrito status... though the fa update wasn’t the cause


I know hun, I know. As I said I had my share of shitstorms, dramas and backstabs over most ridiculous reasons as well. As I also said if you need to talk about it then my dms are open


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I know hun, I know. As I said I had my share of shitstorms, dramas and backstabs over most ridiculous reasons as well. As I also said if you need to talk about it then my dms are open


I appreciate that and might just take you up on it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2020)

The queen may be the most powerful chess piece but it's her job to protect the king, without the king it's game over.

Checkmate...


----------



## Sugarbomb (Jan 10, 2020)

For my next trick, I will wash and dry my laundry

*IN THE SAME DAY!*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2020)

tgif, i just wanna go into weekend mode and sleep and watch netflix


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2020)

Sugarbomb said:


> For my next trick, I will wash and dry my laundry
> 
> *IN THE SAME DAY!*


Impossible! That's pure madness and witchcraft!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Sugarbomb said:


> For my next trick, I will wash and dry my laundry
> 
> *IN THE SAME DAY!*


But what about putting it away?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> tgif, i just wanna go into weekend mode and sleep and watch netflix


I remember when Friday meant stuff like that...


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 10, 2020)

Well for this very Friday it means getting my gear together for tomorrow's LondonFurs meet.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 10, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


*boops*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *boops*


*Beeps*


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 10, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *Beeps*



Meep


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 10, 2020)

*chitters*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

*rolls around in purrito blanket*


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 10, 2020)

*Stumbles and drops knitting bag. Balls of wool go scattering all over the place*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> *Stumbles and drops knitting bag. Balls of wool go scattering all over the place*


*rolls to each one and bats them back to their owner*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2020)

hewwo all of you pretty folks


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> hewwo all of you pretty folks


How’s you?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 10, 2020)

one time i saw something awful being done to the Fur Affinity mascot's rear end with a cheese grater.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Ugh I hate my sinuses... >.< headaches at a pin drop


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Ugh I hate my sinuses... >.< headaches at a pin drop


That sucks. Sinus headaches are the worst


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 10, 2020)

Telnac said:


> That sucks. Sinus headaches are the worst



indeed. Just found my excedrin so hoping that works


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2020)

*juggles purritos*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2020)

hewwo all, i'm supposed to be getting a lot of snow and rain these next few days


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> hewwo all, i'm supposed to be getting a lot of snow and rain these next few days


Send some of that to the Los Angeles area! Especially the snow.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Send some of that to the Los Angeles area! Especially the snow.


i would if i could, but i don't know how much i'm supposed to be getting


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2020)

just started Dracula on Netflix, lets see what it's like


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> indeed. Just found my excedrin so hoping that works


Well, I hope you're feeling better. 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow what a day. Go to full up the gas can, next thing I know I'm standing in the middle of the road directing traffic because some poor bastard got knocked clean off his bike. I think I deserve a beer...


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Well, I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!


Thanks, getting something to eat helped too in the end. Well... something more substantial than poptarts....


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> 50¢ for a hot dog... is a great deal...


“Not actual size” XD


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *juggles purritos*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Also, good morning all


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> “Not actual size” XD


*disappointed face*


----------



## HecticSeth (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

HecticSeth said:


> View attachment 78990


Gross.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Also, good morning all


There is such a thing? 

I'm not normally up this early even on a workday. Alas, insomnia..


----------



## Sirocco~ (Jan 11, 2020)

_Tis a most exceptional morning indeed._


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

Sirocco~ said:


> _Tis a most exceptional morning indeed._


What's so exceptional about it?


----------



## Sirocco~ (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> What's so exceptional about it?


_My wife is out of town for the weekend so I may be spared her repulsive nagging about wanting children._


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2020)

On a more serious note, my heart goes out to Australia.






Like.
Subscribe.
Share.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Sirocco~ said:


> _My wife is out of town for the weekend so I may be spared her repulsive nagging about wanting children._


I could do it for her... lol.

You are prepared to lose to her at some point, right?


----------



## Sirocco~ (Jan 11, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I could do it for her... lol.
> 
> You are prepared to lose to her at some point, right?


_She always gets her way in the end. _


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Mine's same way.  we were going to be preggers together, though, lol.

Least you don't have that threat, lmao.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> There is such a thing?
> 
> I'm not normally up this early even on a workday. Alas, insomnia..


Alas, I have work. On a Saturday. Blah. Even though I like my job I still don’t wanna be vertical at this hour, much less dealing with the public >.>


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Alas, I have work. On a Saturday. Blah. Even though I like my job I still don’t wanna be vertical at this hour, much less dealing with the public >.>


I feel you on that.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I feel you on that.


On weekdays, I generally don’t start till around noon, so this is about when I’d be getting up n walking my dog


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> On weekdays, I generally don’t start till around noon, so this is about when I’d be getting up n walking my dog


Normally I don't work on Saturday so I'd just go back to bed but I have to get up and drive an hour and a half to get a medical scan so that my insurance company can save a few bucks.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Normally I don't work on Saturday so I'd just go back to bed but I have to get up and drive an hour and a half to get a medical scan so that my insurance company can save a few bucks.


Oh geez. Nothing serious I hope?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh geez. Nothing serious I hope?


It used to be. I had osteomyelitis in my jaw for more than a decade. My medical insurance said it was a dental issue and my dental insurance said it was a medical issue so neither was willing to pay for treatment. 

Thankfully I finally got the insurance issue resolved and found a good surgeon and infectious disease specialist to remove the infected bone and give me antibiotics powerful enough to kill the bacteria that was left after the procedure. Today's scan is to confirm it's been cured so I can start on the reconstruction procedures. Fun times.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Normally I don't work on Saturday so I'd just go back to bed but I have to get up and drive an hour and a half to get a medical scan so that my insurance company can save a few bucks.


Insurance company: Hormone issues? Ok.
Doc: Need an IUD.  Quick in and out.
Insurance: ok, seems reasonable.  Uterine issues, can't get pregnant?  ok.
Me, later: OMG, my hormones are like when I was 19.  is this right?
Insurance: Need you to go in for a pregnancy test...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Insurance company: Hormone issues? Ok.
> Doc: Need an IUD.  Quick in and out.
> Insurance: ok, seems reasonable.  Uterine issues, can't get pregnant?  ok.
> Me, later: OMG, my hormones are like when I was 19.  is this right?
> Insurance: Need you to go in for a pregnancy test...


Yikes! I hope it goes well


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2020)

Ain't nothing like reliving puberty all over again.

Nah, fuck that shit...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Me, explaining how screwed up VA insurance and medical is.  lol.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> It used to be. I had osteomyelitis in my jaw for more than a decade. My medical insurance said it was a dental issue and my dental insurance said it was a medical issue so neither was willing to pay for treatment.
> 
> Thankfully I finally got the insurance issue resolved and found a good surgeon and infectious disease specialist to remove the infected bone and give me antibiotics powerful enough to kill the bacteria that was left after the procedure. Today's scan is to confirm it's been cured so I can start on the reconstruction procedures. Fun times.


Ouch. That does not sound pleasant to any degree. Good that you found a specialist and got the insurance stuff resolved though. And hey sounds like you might get to get started on that cyborg life!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Too early!  I'm not prepared!

The end is nigh!  The end is nigh!

The robots are taking over!  lol


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

how is everyone doing? it was raining last night into today where i am


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> how is everyone doing? it was raining last night into today where i am


Am sleepyish but good


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Am sleepyish but good


that's good to hear, yeah i don't know if they're salting the roads yet or not, but on my street i think the roads are icy and slippery


----------



## TR273 (Jan 11, 2020)

Haven't been in here for a while.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 11, 2020)

-Squirls inside- Hello o/


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Squirls inside- Hello o/


heya heya, how are you doing?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Haven't been in here for a while.


heya heya, how goes life?


----------



## Skittles (Jan 11, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya, how are you doing?


Pretty good actually! How are you? =D


----------



## TR273 (Jan 11, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya, how goes life?


Not bad, I'm trying to decide what to do for the evening.

How about you?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Pretty good actually! How are you? =D





TR273 said:


> Not bad, I'm trying to decide what to do for the evening.
> 
> How about you?


i'm doing alright, supposedly gonna get a lot of snow and rain, other than that i'm tired  but doing well, thanks for asking guys


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Haven't been in here for a while.


Seems like a few of us are coming out of hiding


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Seems like a few of us are coming out of hiding


nu, no one shall know i have come out of hiding *hides*


----------



## TR273 (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Seems like a few of us are coming out of hiding


I'm usually more active on other parts of the forum, but I like to stick my nose in here from time to time.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 11, 2020)

I just bounce around whenever the mood takes me.. But usually I hang around in LPW.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Seems like a few of us are coming out of hiding


Forum hiding or closet hiding?  hmmm.

Lol, question to ponder later.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 11, 2020)

My tickets for a concert in April just arrived. It's an evening of Indian classical music with Zakir Hussain (tabla), Jayanthi Kumaresh (Saraswati veena) and Kala Ramnath (violin).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My tickets for a concert in April just arrived. It's an evening of Indian classical music with Zakir Hussain (tabla), Jayanthi Kumaresh (Saraswati veena) and Kala Ramnath (violin).


noice, not my personal taste but everyone has their own tastes, have fun when the day comes


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

anyone here start watching the new netflix show Dracula?


----------



## Skittles (Jan 11, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> anyone here start watching the new netflix show Dracula?


Watched it. Is ok!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Watched it. Is ok!


i'm only on the first episode, haven't finished it cuz it's so long and i get bored easily, but i like it so far


----------



## Skittles (Jan 11, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i'm only on the first episode, haven't finished it cuz it's so long and i get bored easily, but i like it so far


The nun is funny as hell x3


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm finally back home. Thankfully the medical scan was quick and painless, even if the drive was not!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

TR273 said:


> I'm usually more active on other parts of the forum, but I like to stick my nose in here from time to time.


Ahh nah I haven’t been on the forums at all in ages




Minerva_Minx said:


> Forum hiding or closet hiding?  hmmm.
> 
> Lol, question to ponder later.


Nah no closet hiding going on here >.>


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm finally back home. Thankfully the medical scan was quick and painless, even if the drive was not!


Even on a Saturday traffic was that bad?? Geezzz


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Even on a Saturday traffic was that bad?? Geezzz


Yeah I had to go through downtown LA and half of the 5 freeway is still under construction


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah I had to go through downtown LA and half of the 5 freeway is still under construction


Oh crap no wonder. Construction automatically makes driving 10x worse than normal at least. And downtown LA is... yeahhhh.... my condolences >.<


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh crap no wonder. Construction automatically makes driving 10x worse than normal at least. And downtown LA is... yeahhhh.... my condolences >.<


Thanks! I hope your day is going well.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

heya heya, how's everyone doing?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya, how's everyone doing?


Pretty good now. About to take a shower and a much needed nap!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

i have obtained microwave burritos


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2020)

Open Chat seems to have spiked in popularity. That's good, it was getting a bit sad there for awhile.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 11, 2020)

Damn....my ass is FOUL today!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Thanks! I hope your day is going well.


Exhausted and ready to go to bed already but it was alright. Work was busy tho >.>


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Exhausted and ready to go to bed already but it was alright. Work was busy tho >.>


Sorry to hear that it was so busy. I hope get some good sleep when you do turn in!

Thanks to my much needed nap I'm probably going to be up until midnight but that's hardly unusual.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Sorry to hear that it was so busy. I hope get some good sleep when you do turn in!
> 
> Thanks to my much needed nap I'm probably going to be up until midnight but that's hardly unusual.


Think I might sit in my rocker and watch tv a while *squeaksqueaksqueak*


----------



## Lopaw (Jan 11, 2020)

Bored


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 11, 2020)

heya heya, how goes it for everyone?


----------



## Tayoria (Jan 11, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya, how goes it for everyone?



I'm doing peachy tonight. My hunny & I are working on wedding/honeymoon travel plans this weekend.  Slowly getting everything in order. Really don't want to be scrambling with details at the tail end.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)

Know why they call it Wish? Because after you don't get what you paid for you wish you never gave them your money.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2020)

Really? I’ve never had a problem with wish.


Also, morning all


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)

Don't support that horrible criminal organisation. And I refer to them as criminal because they will quickly take your money while falsely advertising what you are paying for. I've heard of and seen a lot of people and even worked with one guy that got scammed many times. You have better luck with eBay.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2020)

Hm. Ok. Agree to disagree. Granted, there is a goodly amount of buyer beware with them but again, I’ve not had issues or known any of my friends to have issues. But I don’t feel like arguing or discussing so I digress.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)

There are a lot of bad reviews about Wish, and for good reason. I can imagine that a lot of good reviews are also fake. According to one of them they buy their products straight from AliExpress, better off to buy through them yourself.

But hey, it's your money and you know what they say, there is a sucker born every minute; just don't be one of them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2020)

Old MacDonald had electric sheep
AI AI AI 

With a 10101010101011010101 here
 and a 10101010101010101010101 there


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2020)

Actually I think it’s
With a
010000100110000101100001 010000100110000101100001
here

and a 
010000100110000101100001 010000100110000101100001
there

here a
010000100110000101100001
there a
010000100110000101100001

Everywhere a
010000100110000101100001 010000100110000101100001


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 12, 2020)

000001


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2020)

2

*crashes the machine*


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 12, 2020)

I wish they were still like that today.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 12, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> my school blacklisted discord


theres usually a way to bypass the blacklist depending on how its set up and what exactly it blocks 
though i suggest only bypassing if its using a device you own


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2020)

*ponders the wisdom of a fool pondering wisdom* 
*thinks Mr. T would pity the fool* 
*realizes that he's the fool*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 12, 2020)

heya heya, how is everyone?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)

Here's a news title you don't read everyday: "Gwyneth Paltrow's Goop website sells out of vagina-scented candles within hours"


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *ponders the wisdom of a fool pondering wisdom*
> *thinks Mr. T would pity the fool*
> *realizes that he's the fool*


Oh man this kid I babysit got one of those toys where you click the buttons and it says various catchphrases and they were all Mr. T >.< he had waaaaay too much fun with a few of them... Idr for sure but I think one was “shut up fool” which was, in his 7yr old mind, the perfect response for anything I told him to do that he didn’t want to do >.>


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya, how is everyone?


Headache again but otherwise decent I guess


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh man this kid I babysit got one of those toys where you click the buttons and it says various catchphrases and they were all Mr. T >.< he had waaaaay too much fun with a few of them... Idr for sure but I think one was “shut up fool” which was, in his 7yr old mind, the perfect response for anything I told him to do that he didn’t want to do >.>



Noisy things like that are a potential disaster with kids. I have a 12 yo nephew next door who delights in anything noisy: this noisy 4 wheel thing, noisy dirt bike, riding mower...it has always struck me as odd to live in a tranquil place in the country and then fill it with noise! (Grumble, grumble) 

I've always had a trouble with certain loud noises: guns, motorbikes, planes...not for me! The background noise of a city is fine but loud, sharp noises are very, very jarring to me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)

Two words... Gun knife.

Only in America would you disguise a weapon as a weapon.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 12, 2020)

Simo said:


> Noisy things like that are a potential disaster with kids. I have a 12 yo nephew next door who delights in anything noisy: this noisy 4 wheel thing, noisy dirt bike, riding mower...it has always struck me as odd to live in a tranquil place in the country and then fill it with noise! (Grumble, grumble)
> 
> I've always had a trouble with certain loud noises: guns, motorbikes, planes...not for me! The background noise of a city is fine but loud, sharp noises are very, very jarring to me.


I miss the suburbs


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Two words... Gun knife.
> 
> Only in America would you disguise a weapon as a weapon.



17th century is when they first showed up.  Saw a few in European museums.

Terrible, terrible idea as they did neither well.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 13, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 17th century is when they first showed up.  Saw a few in European museums.
> 
> Terrible, terrible idea as they did neither well.


Sometimes, it's not about practicality.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh man this kid I babysit got one of those toys where you click the buttons and it says various catchphrases and they were all Mr. T >.< he had waaaaay too much fun with a few of them... Idr for sure but I think one was “shut up fool” which was, in his 7yr old mind, the perfect response for anything I told him to do that he didn’t want to do >.>


I dunno, "Shut up fool" sounds like the best response regardless of situation.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I dunno, "Shut up fool" sounds like the best response regardless of situation.


Pfffft I mean yeah it does but when you’re trying to get a 7 yr old to pitch in and help his siblings with chores so y’all can go on a fun outing and instead he keeps clicking the button for the phrase, it does start to grate the nerves


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

heya heya,  how was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

so i'm gonna get to borrow an xbox 360 from a friend, he just needs to find the power cords


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Pfffft I mean yeah it does but when you’re trying to get a 7 yr old to pitch in and help his siblings with chores so y’all can go on a fun outing and instead he keeps clicking the button for the phrase, it does start to grate the nerves


Oh I don't doubt that! It'd get real old, real  fast. I was just imagining someone saying that t to their boss. They'd likely be fired on the spot but it'd be hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> 17th century is when they first showed up.  Saw a few in European museums.
> 
> Terrible, terrible idea as they did neither well.


Looks useful to me.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

*sighs and flops*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

*sighs b/c I'm about drive to work*

I love my job but morning commutes still suck.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *sighs b/c I'm about drive to work*
> 
> I love my job but morning commutes still suck.


You’d have to live out of your car parked in the parking lot of your work to not have a crappy morning commute in Cali XD


----------



## Simo (Jan 13, 2020)

*imagines the long train commute from Baltimore to DC, and the equally as stressful, crazy one one driving*

Here, the commute should be just on rural roads, and hopefully not too long...

More snow: not surprising, really, but I'm reminded how long winters are here...been above average in temp, but lots of snow off the lake; I doubt it'll freeze over this year, which on one hand makes it warmer, but on the other hand, makes it snowier...time to go shovel...again. But at least it's exercise! : P


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 13, 2020)

Simo said:


> More snow: not surprising, really, but I'm reminded how long winters are here...been above average in temp, but lots of snow off the lake; I doubt it'll freeze over this year, which on one hand makes it warmer, but on the other hand, makes it snowier...time to go shovel...again. But at least it's exercise! : P


I'm starting to envy you! Still no snow here, no the temperatures are rising! ._.


----------



## Simo (Jan 13, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> I'm starting to envy you! Still no snow here, no the temperatures are rising! ._.



Wow, and here I pictures nothing but glacial peaks, skiing, hot cocoa, and fancy watches  And Carl Jung. 

~

About 24f here; about 8 inches of snow fell yesterday, and another 3 inches today...this is the time when it's pretty common to get maybe an inch or two a day, on and off...I think this is when the main part of winter is starting, where it's not gonna melt off again till spring.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Here, the high today is 67F and sunny....


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2020)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> theres usually a way to bypass the blacklist depending on how its set up and what exactly it blocks
> though i suggest only bypassing if its using a device you own



He should probably be studying at school, rather than on discord. x3


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Here, the high today is 67F and sunny....


Better than 110 at midnight!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Looks useful to me.


----------



## Simo (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Better than 110 at midnight!



Ouch!

*faints at the mere idea*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ouch!
> 
> *faints at the mere idea*


*lol* Yup. That's Phoenix for ya!

Tho IMO, the monsoon thunderstorms totally make up for the midnight heat! I miss that.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Better than 110 at midnight!





Telnac said:


> *lol* Yup. That's Phoenix for ya!
> 
> Tho IMO, the monsoon thunderstorms totally make up for the midnight heat! I miss that.


Haha yeah! Just a few more months before that! Though lately our monsoon season has been really weird. The months we used to get torrential rains we’re now getting dust storms and then later in the year, the rain finally catches up. I liked the summer rains better :-/


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Haha yeah! Just a few more months before that! Though lately our monsoon season has been really weird. The months we used to get torrential rains we’re now getting dust storms and then later in the year, the rain finally catches up. I liked the summer rains better :-/


Ugh. That sucks! Hot rain totally rocks. That's what makes the dust storms beforehand  tolerable. When did that change?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 13, 2020)

Over in Scotland we currently have 3°c and high winds.
I'm slightly concerned about all the dead trees at the roadside and the two massive ones where I work. I'm convinced one of them is going to come down on me and I'm not going to see it until it is too late


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Ugh. That sucks! Hot rain totally rocks. That's what makes the dust storms beforehand  tolerable. When did that change?


Within the last few years. It’s a trend I’ve noticed and looking back on it, it’s definitely been changing to where we’ll have wind and dust and stuff but no rain. Or if there is rain, it skirts around and only hits parts of the valley. I can’t put a pin in exactly when it started happening, but this last year was a good example of the new weather patterns. It was a hot and dry summer and when we finally did get rain, it was cold enough up north that it was snow there. Course then there was that time a couple years ago that Scottsdale got snow XD it was a good amount too, enough that the golfers from out of town couldn’t really play lol. They just lobbed golf balls into the driving range, to be found sometime later


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Over in Scotland we currently have 3°c and high winds.
> I'm slightly concerned about all the dead trees at the roadside and the two massive ones where I work. I'm convinced one of them is going to come down on me and I'm not going to see it until it is too late


Oy.  I hope you're wrong!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Within the last few years. It’s a trend I’ve noticed and looking back on it, it’s definitely been changing to where we’ll have wind and dust and stuff but no rain. Or if there is rain, it skirts around and only hits parts of the valley. I can’t put a pin in exactly when it started happening, but this last year was a good example of the new weather patterns. It was a hot and dry summer and when we finally did get rain, it was cold enough up north that it was snow there. Course then there was that time a couple years ago that Scottsdale got snow XD it was a good amount too, enough that the golfers from out of town couldn’t really play lol. They just lobbed golf balls into the driving range, to be found sometime later


I remember when it snowed in Tempe. That was awesome. I wonder if it's the same storm you're talking about. I think it was 2012 or 2013. I can't recall which; the years kind of blend together after a while!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I remember when it snowed in Tempe. That was awesome. I wonder if it's the same storm you're talking about. I think it was 2012 or 2013. I can't recall which; the years kind of blend together after a while!


No, this was more recent.... *does a quick google search* oh!! Lmao it was last year!

amp.azcentral.com: Snow blankets northern Scottsdale, residents come out to play


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 13, 2020)

It's currently snowing where I am on the West Coast. I'm hoping it doesn't get as bad as last year. I was snowed in for about two weeks with over a foot a snow.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

TrinityWolfess said:


> It's currently snowing where I am on the West Coast. I'm hoping it doesn't get as bad as last year. I was snowed in for about two weeks with over a foot a snow.


I remember when we got snowed in over Spring Break. This was when I was living in the mountains of Southern California. My father had just stocked the house with groceries so we had plenty of frozen pizza, sodas and everything you could want to have when you're snowed in for a week. My friends came over to play D&D before the storm hit. They closed all the roads so they were stuck at my place and my father couldn't drive up the mountain after he got off of work.

We had a blast. Best Spring Break ever!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

heya heya


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

*flops*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

*flips*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *flops*


*flomps*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Why am I so tired -.-


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Why am I so tired -.-


Not enough coffee.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I remember when we got snowed in over Spring Break. This was when I was living in the mountains of Southern California. My father had just stocked the house with groceries so we had plenty of frozen pizza, sodas and everything you could want to have when you're snowed in for a week. My friends came over to play D&D before the storm hit. They closed all the roads so they were stuck at my place and my father couldn't drive up the mountain after he got off of work.
> 
> We had a blast. Best Spring Break ever!



That's pretty awesome. Sucks for your dad but win for you.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

TrinityWolfess said:


> That's pretty awesome. Sucks for your dad but win for you.


Yeah... he wasn't too happy when he got home!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah... he wasn't too happy when he got home!


There was a time in Virginia 2010 and it snowed really bad and I was stuck at the house all by myself. I lived off of rice lol


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

TrinityWolfess said:


> There was a time in Virginia 2010 and it snowed really bad and I was stuck at the house all by myself. I lived off of rice lol


I'm glad my father stocked up. We would have killed each other otherwise!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Not enough coffee.


Or Dr Pepper... basically caffeinnnnnne


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah I'm glad my father stocked up. We would have killed each other otherwise!


 "Oh this next episode of, "Lord of the flies: Snowed in""


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

anyone here of the game clone hero and the song epidox by exilelord?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

heya heya, how is everyone?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

ooga shaka ooga ooga ooga shaka


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya, how is everyone?


Bored enough to post an ama lol


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

beep


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

so i just started listening to an english rapper called yungblud


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

750 messages woohoo


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

-.-


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> -.-


wut? *confusion*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> wut? *confusion*


Nvm.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

Blah. Long, dull day at work. It's not dull because nothing is happening but dull because I'm implementing stuff that isn't even remotely interesting but it's stuff that needs to be done.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

i'm wearing pickle rick socks


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Blah. Long, dull day at work. It's not dull because nothing is happening but dull because I'm implementing stuff that isn't even remotely interesting but it's stuff that needs to be done.


That’s the worst... when you’re busy but it’s nothing interesting


----------



## Sairn (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> That’s the worst... when you’re busy but it’s nothing interesting



Feeling that, I can't shake the Monday issues (I.T support) are always fun. Everyone asking for help and I can't get other projects done


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Feeling that, I can't shake the Monday issues (I.T support) are always fun. Everyone asking for help and I can't get other projects done


Ugh that was me on Saturday. We weren’t overly busy with people but the ones that were there were needy needy needyyyyy


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> That’s the worst... when you’re busy but it’s nothing interesting


Indeed. If I was bored because nothing was happening I could find myself something to occupy my time but being busy with dull tasks really doesn't have a good alternative. The vest way I've found to handle it is to just listen to music and try to get through it.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Ugh that was me on Saturday. We weren’t overly busy with people but the ones that were there were needy needy needyyyyy


Ugh. Sorry to hear that!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Indeed. If I was bored because nothing was happening I could find myself something to occupy my time but being busy with dull tasks really doesn't have a good alternative. The vest way I've found to handle it is to just listen to music and try to get through it.


same lol. Spotify has become my best friend at work. 



Telnac said:


> Ugh. Sorry to hear that!


At least my projects can generally wait. My supervisors are pretty understanding and I don’t have anything big due in the next couple months... well... except for one thing I kinda gave myself >.<


----------



## Sairn (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Ugh that was me on Saturday. We weren’t overly busy with people but the ones that were there were needy needy needyyyyy



I get that at the new locations I support. The last one to support didn't make tickets for those needier users, made it look like less than it actually was. Hopefully I'll get it in line


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

hippity hoppity and a bippity boppity


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> hippity hoppity and a bippity boppity


Boo!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Boo!


 bippity boppity boo


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I get that at the new locations I support. The last one to support didn't make tickets for those needier users, made it look like less than it actually was. Hopefully I'll get it in line


I try to submit as few tickets as possible at my work... and only when I really need it... though I wouldn’t *need* to put in hardly any tickets at all if they didn’t freeze the PCs I usually need help with


----------



## Sairn (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I try to submit as few tickets as possible at my work... and only when I really need it... though I wouldn’t *need* to put in hardly any tickets at all if they didn’t freeze the PCs I usually need help with



You'd be one of my favorites 
We gotta justify our work somehow


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 13, 2020)

i'm heading off for the night


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Sairn said:


> You'd be one of my favorites
> We gotta justify our work somehow


Also my stuff is usually unique and different for our IT dept & I usually have to schedule with someone so I generally end up dealing with the same person over the weekend XD


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i'm heading off for the night


Sleep well!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Also my stuff is usually unique and different for our IT dept & I usually have to schedule with someone so I generally end up dealing with the same person over the weekend XD



I wish I had the luxury, usually stuff is just dropped in my lap XD

I have to learn a bunch of different softwares, but truth be told it's better than what I had before 

Supporting stuff at a hospital is way harder than an office full of admin staff


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I wish I had the luxury, usually stuff is just dropped in my lap XD
> 
> I have to learn a bunch of different softwares, but truth be told it's better than what I had before
> 
> Supporting stuff at a hospital is way harder than an office full of admin staff


The fun part with my stuff is that *technically* our IT dept doesn’t support any of the 10 3d printers we have in the makerspace, but I have to get them to update the software I need to run & maintain them because the PCs in the lab are frozen... they’re currently writing a special thing to get that software to auto update cause it’s not in the packet with everything else (MS Office, Windows, etc)... and also there’s settings in the software that require special attention since every time the PCs restart, it wipes whatever I’ve done to the settings.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> The fun part with my stuff is that *technically* our IT dept doesn’t support any of the 10 3d printers we have in the makerspace, but I have to get them to update the software I need to run & maintain them because the PCs in the lab are frozen... they’re currently writing a special thing to get that software to auto update cause it’s not in the packet with everything else (MS Office, Windows, etc)... and also there’s settings in the software that require special attention since every time the PCs restart, it wipes whatever I’ve done to the settings.



That sounds like a blast, all those settings you saved? Yeah dawg I'm gonna forget all of those, theeenks


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Sairn said:


> That sounds like a blast, all those settings you saved? Yeah dawg I'm gonna forget all of those, theeenks


Exactly lol XD gotta love frozen PCs >.>


----------



## Sairn (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Exactly lol XD gotta love frozen PCs >.>



Sounds like you need faster computers xD


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Sounds like you need faster computers xD


Among other things lol. But frozen as in only IT  can make changes to the drive, not frozen as in crashing and glitching and such


----------



## Sairn (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Among other things lol. But frozen as in only IT  can make changes to the drive, not frozen as in crashing and glitching and such



Ahh gotcha.
I mean I get the security, but there are certain people I think should be able to manipulate data, granted they're qualified to do so.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2020)

Nini time


----------



## Telnac (Jan 14, 2020)

Time for me to get some rest too. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 14, 2020)

heya heya, mornin everyone


----------



## TR273 (Jan 14, 2020)

*Has flashbacks to my own time on IT support.*
I was at a college, the students had interesting ways of knaking the PC's. Like the time most of them found the 'Coffee Cup Holder.exe' virus. I had to replace 53 CD drives that had all been snapped.)


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 14, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> ooga shaka ooga ooga ooga shaka



Great song but I have to get passed that annoying part lol


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2020)

Morning all




TR273 said:


> *Has flashbacks to my own time on IT support.*
> I was at a college, the students had interesting ways of knaking the PC's. Like the time most of them found the 'Coffee Cup Holder.exe' virus. I had to replace 53 CD drives that had all been snapped.)


Oh man kids are always putting stupid stuff in the cd drives. And then when they do put a dvd in there, it gets stuck -.-


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 14, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *Has flashbacks to my own time on IT support.*
> I was at a college, the students had interesting ways of knaking the PC's. Like the time most of them found the 'Coffee Cup Holder.exe' virus. I had to replace 53 CD drives that had all been snapped.)



That must have been fun. How you do that?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 14, 2020)

TrinityWolfess said:


> That must have been fun. How you do that?


Replace the drives?
Or manage to snap them?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 14, 2020)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 14, 2020)

heya heya how is everyone?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2020)

About to be starting work


----------



## Telnac (Jan 14, 2020)

Already at work. Grumbling at Unreal Engine 4's networked animation support (or lack thereof.)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 14, 2020)

heya heya, i am back


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 14, 2020)

Evening folks


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 14, 2020)

Mudman2001 said:


> Evening folks


evnin' how goes life?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 15, 2020)

*flops*


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2020)

Have had that muffled winter feeling: need to get more exercise, I think: there's been a lot of snow to shovel, so there is that. Life is in slow motion.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2020)

Simo said:


> Have had that muffled winter feeling: need to get more exercise, I think: there's been a lot of snow to shovel, so there is that. Life is in slow motion.


Yeah, I get that too, except no snow here .
Hopefully life picks back up at some point!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2020)

It is time...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> It is time...


Classic move. He's distracting you from the orher who's slowly taking over your house ;Y


----------



## Telnac (Jan 15, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *flops*


*looks?*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 15, 2020)

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## thefurprincess (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi, I know it has nothing to do with your post but Im pretty new to furaffinity and furry comunity, and I have no idea on how to start a new forum on this site.......
Im hosting a giveaway and wanted to make a forum to announce, but I CANT FIND WHERE..... somebody help plz


----------



## Telnac (Jan 15, 2020)

thefurprincess said:


> Hi, I know it has nothing to do with your post but Im pretty new to furaffinity and furry comunity, and I have no idea on how to start a new forum on this site.......
> Im hosting a giveaway and wanted to make a forum to announce, but I CANT FIND WHERE..... somebody help plz


I'd recommend starting by making a post here:

forums.furaffinity.net: Forum Introductions

As for your giveaway announcement, it depends on what it's about.


----------



## Cryptanel (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi everyone. I'm french and english is not my language. thefurprincess I'm new to this site too and I think you should post a new thread in "community discussion", but I don't know if it will be very visible. I have an account on furafinity.net since 2014, and I'm writing a story I would like to upload, and it involves furry characters more or less well molded, I gave them names and I'm wondering : is there somekind of an fursona register? I wouldn't like to make trouble while depicting characters that some may confuse with their fursona.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2020)

Crash is best furry, don't deny it.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 15, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How's everyone doing today?



One crazy morning, even though I only worked 5 hours today, felt like 10

Though I got my teeth cleaned, so that cool


----------



## Telnac (Jan 15, 2020)

Sairn said:


> One crazy morning, even though I only worked 5 hours today, felt like 10
> 
> Though I got my teeth cleaned, so that cool


Well I hope the time passed quickly at least!

Seems like a pretty slow day on here.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 15, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Well I hope the time passed quickly at least!
> 
> Seems like a pretty slow day on here.



Sure did, always fun walking into a hill (mountain?) Of work lol

Yeah I kinda noticed that to for the brief moments I could glance here. Though a couple spicy conversations were popping up


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2020)

Majira is a weiner compared to Crashy.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 15, 2020)

*sighs* 

I hate it when I'm trying to meeting an important milestone and EVERYTHING breaks! 

This is one of those days.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 15, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *sighs*
> 
> I hate it when I'm trying to meeting an important milestone and EVERYTHING breaks!
> 
> This is one of those days.



Yikes, I've certainly had my fair share of that recently.  (Some today even) 

Sending good vibes your way


----------



## Telnac (Jan 15, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Yikes, I've certainly had my fair share of that recently.  (Some today even)
> 
> Sending good vibes your way


Thanks!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 15, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Thanks!



We gotchu

If you need a break and find 10 minutes and wanna laugh at poop jokes, here you go 

Edit: Should probably mention it's not appropriate for work, not necessarily NSFW

I seriously can't be in a bad mood when watching GG


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 15, 2020)

One year older tomorrow. Not much to show for it. Help on my fursuit project has proven unreliable.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2020)

Sairn said:


> We gotchu
> 
> If you need a break and find 10 minutes and wanna laugh at poop jokes, here you go
> 
> ...


Thanks but that's not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2020)

Kek.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2020)

heya heya


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 16, 2020)

anyone here know the song parents by yungblud?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2020)

That bright red nuke button on FA just makes you feel...


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 16, 2020)

Cryptanel said:


> Hi everyone. I'm french and english is not my language. thefurprincess I'm new to this site too and I think you should post a new thread in "community discussion", but I don't know if it will be very visible. I have an account on furafinity.net since 2014, and I'm writing a story I would like to upload, and it involves furry characters more or less well molded, I gave them names and I'm wondering : is there somekind of an fursona register? I wouldn't like to make trouble while depicting characters that some may confuse with their fursona.


There's no fursona type registration thing on this website, but you don't need to worry about that. Provided that you aren't copying someone else's character, you should be fine, and any similarities your work might have to another person's character would probably be given the benefit of the doubt if you didn't actually use someone else's sona.


----------



## Cryptanel (Jan 16, 2020)

Battlechili said:


> There's no fursona type registration thing on this website, but you don't need to worry about that. Provided that you aren't copying someone else's character, you should be fine, and any similarities your work might have to another person's character would probably be given the benefit of the doubt if you didn't actually use someone else's sona.


Thanks for your answer, it helps.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2020)

*faceplants*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *sighs*
> 
> I hate it when I'm trying to meeting an important milestone and EVERYTHING breaks!
> 
> This is one of those days.


Oh man that sucks. I’ve had a week of doing a lot of work but not seeming to make much headway. Thankfully I don’t have any major deadlines coming up but still is frustrating


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh man that sucks. I’ve had a week of doing a lot of work but not seeming to make much headway. Thankfully I don’t have any major deadlines coming up but still is frustrating


Yeah, to say the least! I'm sorry to hear your week's been so frustrating. I hope you're doing ok otherwise.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, to say the least! I'm sorry to hear your week's been so frustrating. I hope you're doing ok otherwise.


More or less. I have a few days off now so back I go to sort through things


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> More or less. I have a few days off now so back I go to sort through things


Well I hope you can manage to get some rest too! Good luck with it all.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Well I hope you can manage to get some rest too! Good luck with it all.


Thanks! I hope you’re also doing well despite the work aggravation(s). Did you get it to work finally?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Thanks! I hope you’re also doing well despite the work aggravation(s). Did you get it to work finally?


Thanks but no not yet.  Still at work trying to figure out what's setting the anomalous behavior.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Thanks but no not yet.  Still at work trying to figure out what's setting the anomalous behavior.


Oof. I’ll send you my BDH lol

actually, seriously speaking, I tried sweet talking my printers recently and whispering sweet nothings into their wires and they actually started working a lot quicker than when I yell at them XD


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> actually, seriously speaking, I tried sweet talking my printers recently and whispering sweet nothings into their wires and they actually started working a lot quicker than when I yell at them XD



Begging, pleading, threatening have been my go-to methods for all computer related maladies so far!

5/5 Would recommend!

~

Got kinda busy here (and sidetracked), but am peeking in. Seems kinda slow tonight...cold and snowy here, must be 5f right now, and windy. Brrrrrrr!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Simo said:


> Begging, pleading, threatening have been my go-to methods for all computer related maladies so far!
> 
> 5/5 Would recommend!
> 
> ...


I’ve finally got some downtime, idk how late I’ll be up, but I’m up for chatting =^.^=


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oof. I’ll send you my BDH lol
> 
> actually, seriously speaking, I tried sweet talking my printers recently and whispering sweet nothings into their wires and they actually started working a lot quicker than when I yell at them XD


BDH? I don't understand your TLA.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> BDH? I don't understand your TLA.


Big damn hammer lol


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Big damn hammer lol


*lol* I'll settle for debug text that compiles and tells me what the F is going wrong!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *lol* I'll settle for debug text that compiles and tells me what the F is going wrong!


So I should press F for respects?

fffffffff


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I’ve finally got some downtime, idk how late I’ll be up, but I’m up for chatting =^.^=



Ah, bit sleepy here; binge watched the second season of "Annie with an E" on Netflix: as a fur who doesn't watch a ton of TV shows, I rather liked it: was nice to see a show that had kids who are well spoken, the setting was remote and arresting, and it was a pleasantly dark twist on the Anne of Green Gable mythos-something I wasn't really prepared to be all that taken by. And the fox was a nice touch : )

But I'll be about soon! (If ya wanna PM, I can try and gab via Discord and Telegram, too)


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ah, bit sleepy here; binge watched the second season of "Annie with an E" on Netflix: as a fur who doesn't watch a ton of TV shows, I rather liked it: was nice to see a show that had kids who are well spoken, the setting was remote and arresting, and it was a pleasantly dark twist on the Anne of Green Gable mythos-something I wasn't really prepared to be all that taken by. And the fox was a nice touch : )
> 
> But I'll be about soon! (If ya wanna PM, I can try and gab via Discord and Telegram, too)


Ooh I haven’t seen it. I’m not too big on Anne of Green Gables. I picked up some cartoons from the library instead. Watching DuckTales rn XD 
And sure! I’ve got discord


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Ooh I haven’t seen it. I’m not too big on Anne of Green Gables. I picked up some cartoons from the library instead. Watching DuckTales rn XD
> And sure! I’ve got discord



Same here; I fully had no intentions of liking such a thing, but a friend put it on, and it proved a modern, sort of edgy take on it.

Oh....I used to like DuckTales and Darkwing Duck...gotta get some DVDs of those, or see if anyone is showing it : )


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Ooh I haven’t seen it. I’m not too big on Anne of Green Gables. I picked up some cartoons from the library instead. Watching DuckTales rn XD
> And sure! I’ve got discord


DuckTales. Wow. It's been eons since I've watched that!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Simo said:


> Same here; I fully had no intentions of liking such a thing, but a friend put it on, and it proved a modern, sort of edgy take on it.
> 
> Oh....I used to like DuckTales and Darkwing Duck...gotta get some DVDs of those, or see if anyone is showing it : )


Oh man Darkwing Duck was my absolute favorite. I liked DuckTales & TaleSpin too, but DW was the best. They have it on Disney+ I think. I got this one from the library though. 


Telnac said:


> DuckTales. Wow. It's been eons since I've watched that!


Sammmme that’s why I nabbed it when I saw it lol


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh man Darkwing Duck was my absolute favorite. I liked DuckTales & TaleSpin too, but DW was the best. They have it on Disney+ I think. I got this one from the library though.
> 
> Sammmme that’s why I nabbed it when I saw it lol



Yep, it was a classic! I'm a huge Duck fan, also very much love the comics, Donald Duck & Uncle Scrooge, the ones by Carl Barks, and also Don Rosa. Some classic stuff.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

Ok I'm finally home and turning in for the night. Sleep well everyone!

*hugs to all*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 17, 2020)

A meme within a meme. I'm so glad I'm alive to see such beauty.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 17, 2020)

So I went to Salisbury today, and saw in the window of a shop that they were selling old, foreign, and old foreign coins. I go in, tell myself I’ll buy, like, six and... Uh...

So I bought twenty. _But they’re so neat I want more





_


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Ok I'm finally home and turning in for the night. Sleep well everyone!
> 
> *hugs to all*


Did it work finally?? *hugs back*




MetroFox2 said:


> So I went to Salisbury today, and saw in the window of a shop that they were selling old, foreign, and old foreign coins. I go in, tell myself I’ll buy, like, six and... Uh...
> 
> So I bought twenty. _But they’re so neat I want more
> 
> ...


dude those are pretty cool. I even see an Irish harp!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Did it work finally?? *hugs back*
> 
> 
> 
> dude those are pretty cool. I even see an Irish harp!



Irish one in there, yeah. 1975 I think. Oldest one there is a 1942 Belgian Franc, the newest is a 1990 1,000 Turkish Lira.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Did it work finally?? *hugs back*


Yeah. I found the problem almost right away after starting work. It figures all I needed was a night's sleep and refreshed eyes.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> Irish one in there, yeah. 1975 I think. Oldest one there is a 1942 Belgian Franc, the newest is a 1990 1,000 Turkish Lira.


Very cool




Telnac said:


> Yeah. I found the problem almost right away after starting work. It figures all I needed was a night's sleep and refreshed eyes.


sounds about right. I sometimes let things sit for a few days before returning and fixing them with ease. But then I’m only part time so “a few days” is easy XD


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> sounds about right. I sometimes let things sit for a few days before returning and fixing them with ease. But then I’m only part time so “a few days” is easy XD


*lol* Well I'm the only AI engineer on the project so my employer would get understandably pissy if I let something sit for a few days.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2020)

>_< My data is too big.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 17, 2020)

heya heya, how is everyone today?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> heya heya, how is everyone today?


Doing pretty well today. You?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Doing pretty well today. You?


i'm doing pretty well as well


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 17, 2020)

i'm going to chicago next wednesday so i won't be on until the end of the school day, i'll be at navy pier at the shakespeare theater watching a play


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *lol* Well I'm the only AI engineer on the project so my employer would get understandably pissy if I let something sit for a few days.


Yeah there’s that lol


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i'm going to chicago next wednesday so i won't be on until the end of the school day, i'll be at navy pier at the shakespeare theater watching a play


Neat, depending on the route you take, keep your eyes open for the Eastland Memorial


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 17, 2020)

There, a sliiiiiightly better photo. My camera is being a piece of shit with the lighting, so details are still rather obscured.






Also, it's weird, but I love these old Francs. They're apparently made out of aluminium, so despite being quite large, they weight about as much as a cardboard coin and feel very nice to touch.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> There, a sliiiiiightly better photo. My camera is being a piece of shit with the lighting, so details are still rather obscured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to believe but aluminum used to be considered a precious metal that was worth more than gold.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> It's hard to believe but aluminum used to be considered a precious metal that was worth more than gold.



That is a strange thought indeed, however in this case I think it was more to do with the war. One of the francs I have that's aluminium was minted in 1943 in Vichy France, so I assumed they were using zinc, which older coins were minted from, for the German war effort.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> That is a strange thought indeed, however in this case I think it was more to do with the war. One of the francs I have that's aluminium was minted in 1943 in Vichy France, so I assumed they were using zinc, which older coins were minted from, for the German war effort.


My dad has some of the American coins like that


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice! Yeah that makes sense. They didn't use a lot of aluminum in things like aircraft frames like we do now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2020)

I think Al used to be much more precious (indeed fine cutlery was once made of Al) because the modern chemical processes to extract it hadn't been invented- so it cost a lot more.

I think that significant reserves of Al were also found in Brazil, which may have driven the price down.

Edit: the first explanation is the right one: a new smelting process that was much cheaper was invented. 

Hall–Héroult process - Wikipedia


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I think Al used to be much more precious (indeed fine cutlery was once made of Al) because the modern chemical processes to extract it hadn't been invented- so it cost a lot more.
> 
> I think that significant reserves of Al were also found in Brazil, which may have driven the price down.
> 
> ...



Al used to be somewhere between gold and platinum in value if I remember right. The peak of the Washington Monument is actually an Al pyramid.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Al used to be somewhere between gold and platinum in value if I remember right. The peak of the Washington Monument is actually an Al pyramid.


You are correct. Prior to low cost and widespread access to electricity, aluminum extraction was an extremely difficult and expensive procedure. That's why it cost so much.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 17, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Hello!



Howdy!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 17, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Howdy!


Daaaannng that fast you responded?? lol thats a new record, how are ya ^^


----------



## Sairn (Jan 17, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Daaaannng that fast you responded?? lol thats a new record, how are ya ^^



I am a cat so I am pretty quick 

 I'm doing pretty good, just hunkering down watching TV with the storm going on right now. 

How are you?


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 17, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I am a cat so I am pretty quick
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, just hunkering down watching TV with the storm going on right now.
> 
> How are you?


You Darn Felines are always like that lmao 
I'm good mah feline friend  , im just on my pc looking at youtube while on FA eating some Beef Noodle Soup while it's all groggy and wet outside.
It's been like, raining all weekend.
Mind if i ask what kind of stuff you're watching on TV?


----------



## Sairn (Jan 17, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> You Darn Felines are always like that lmao
> I'm good mah feline friend  , im just on my pc looking at youtube while on FA eating some Beef Noodle Soup while it's all groggy and wet outside.
> It's been like, raining all weekend.
> Mind if i ask what kind of stuff you're watching on TV?



Sounds like a nice lazy weekend 

Watching some reruns of Law and Order SVU I have recorded. One of my favorite shows ^^


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 17, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Sounds like a nice lazy weekend
> 
> Watching some reruns of Law and Order SVU I have recorded. One of my favorite shows ^^


Deserved it tho XD 

Oh, wowo i didn't you like watching Law and Order, i've never seen anyone have an interest in it so your the first one lol


----------



## Sairn (Jan 17, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Deserved it tho XD
> 
> Oh, wowo i didn't you like watching Law and Order, i've never seen anyone have an interest in it so your the first one lol



I certainly feel the same, one of those chaotic weeks for me 

Certainly a good show! Some episodes are a bit tough to watch, but it keeps me hooked. There's a good reason why it's been going as long as it has


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 17, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I certainly feel the same, one of those chaotic weeks for me
> 
> Certainly a good show! Some episodes are a bit tough to watch, but it keeps me hooked. There's a good reason why it's been going as long as it has


I never watched it myself, but from what your saying, it sounds pretty interesting and straight forward lol
Whole lot of _MEMES _about it tho


----------



## Sairn (Jan 17, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> I never watched it myself, but from what your saying, it sounds pretty interesting and straight forward lol
> Whole lot of _MEMES _about it tho



I'd recommend it, though you would have a lot of catching up to do 

Certainly are, as serious as the show is, the memes are pretty good hahaha


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 17, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I'd recommend it, though you would have a lot of catching up to do
> 
> Certainly are, as serious as the show is, the memes are pretty good hahaha


I don't even want to imagine how many seasons/episodes there are hahaha
I'll be a boomer by the time i catch up XD


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 17, 2020)

Y'all like comics?


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 17, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Y'all like comics?


Yeah, i like comics, specifically sci-fi or medieval or simply marvel comics.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 17, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Yeah, i like comics, specifically sci-fi or medieval or simply marvel comics.



What's your favorite comic book or comic series excluding webcomics. Personally I love Kingdom Come for it's beautiful art, excellent story, and symbolism.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Al used to be somewhere between gold and platinum in value if I remember right. The peak of the Washington Monument is actually an Al pyramid.



I think gold is the only one of these metals we would still regard as beautiful if it was all as cheap as coke cans.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I think gold is the only one of these metals we would still regard as beautiful if it was all as cheap as coke cans.



All animals have a fascination with shiny things, humans not exempt.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

*sighs and flops*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *sighs and flops*


That'll be me in about 30 minutes when I get home! Looooooong day... *pending collapse*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> That'll be me in about 30 minutes when I get home! Looooooong day... *pending collapse*


*prepares bot-derg friendly landing area*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *prepares bot-derg friendly landing area*


*lands with the grace of a crane collapsing onto a skyscraper under construction*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *lands with the grace of a crane collapsing onto a skyscraper under construction*


*the landing area is scraped up and dented but mostly still in one piece*

*creeeeeeaaaaakkkk*

Oh dear...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *the landing area is scraped up and dented but mostly still in one piece*
> 
> *creeeeeeaaaaakkkk*
> 
> Oh dear...


Ugh. Crash on the freeway on the way home. Let's hope I can drive better than I can land!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 17, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Ugh. Crash on the freeway on the way home. Let's hope I can drive better than I can land!


Yes drive safe! Hopefully the crash doesn’t slow traffic too much


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Yes drive safe! Hopefully the crash doesn’t slow traffic too much


I'm home.  Thankfully The wrecked cars were already gone and the only things in the freeway was broken glass and a bunch of flares.

Disappearing to eat dinner, watch some shows to relax and hopefully get good sleep for the first time in a week. 

*hugs to all* Have a great evening!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm home.  Thankfully The wrecked cars were already gone and the only things in the freeway was broken glass and a bunch of flares.
> 
> Disappearing to eat dinner, watch some shows to relax and hopefully get good sleep for the first time in a week.
> 
> *hugs to all* Have a great evening!


Have a good night!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 18, 2020)

So I was going on one of my late night walks and thought I would stop by my old school; talk about a trip down memory lane. Anyway, as I was leaving the school I saw a sign that said "dead slow live children".

Now correct me if I'm wrong but that sounds an awful lot like the school is assuming that the children will somehow not be lively? As if people will be driving past a mortuary?


Makes you think...


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> So I was going on one of my late night walks and thought I would stop by my old school; talk about a trip down memory lane. Anyway, as I was leaving the school I saw a sign that said "dead slow live children".
> 
> Now correct me if I'm wrong but that sounds an awful lot like the school is assuming that the children will somehow not be lively? As if people will be driving past a mortuary?
> 
> ...


That is the most confusing wording for a sign I’ve ever heard


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2020)

Morning fuzzballs & scaley things... and feathered friends if there’s any of those around


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jan 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Morning fuzzballs & scaley things... and feathered friends if there’s any of those around


You forgot amphibians you meme


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2020)

Elliot Manowar said:


> You forgot amphibians you meme


Oh right those aren’t really scaley... hmmmm... slimy things?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 18, 2020)

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Morning fuzzballs & scaley things... and feathered friends if there’s any of those around


Good morning to you too. 


[Nexus] said:


> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Thanks! I hope I will. I run my D&D campaign today. I have many shenanigans planned. 

I hope your and everyone else's weekend goes well too!


----------



## TR273 (Jan 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Morning fuzzballs & scaley things... and feathered friends if there’s any of those around


*Flops into the thread with all the aerodynamic grace of a wardrobe full of conkers.*
Evening.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 18, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *Flops into the thread with all the aerodynamic grace of a wardrobe full of conkers.*
> Evening.


Ah, but are the conkers having a bad fur day?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 18, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Ah, but are the conkers having a bad fur day?


Without opening Schrödinger's wardrobe there is no way to tell.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2020)

*sighs and flops*


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *sighs and flops*



sounds like it's nap time


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2020)

Lunneus said:


> sounds like it's nap time


Maybe... maybe a nap would help in general...


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Maybe... maybe a nap would help in general...



Naps do help a lot. I've been stress napping all week
kinda helps you keep your sanity


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2020)

Lunneus said:


> Naps do help a lot. I've been stress napping all week
> kinda helps you keep your sanity


Oof. That honestly sounds like what I feel like doing... it can help with sanity but it doesn’t get work done :-/


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oof. That honestly sounds like what I feel like doing... it can help with sanity but it doesn’t get work done :-/


ugh, so tired of work. always something to do. guess we gotta find that balance of napping and working.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2020)

Lunneus said:


> ugh, so tired of work. always something to do. guess we gotta find that balance of napping and working.


Sorry work as in housework type stuff not job work. Job work I don’t mind. Keeps me busy and distracted. Anything else.... gives my brain too much wandering freedom...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2020)

So this happened.

A dog gives birth to a green puppy, now named 'Hulk.' Here's the science behind it - CNN


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Sorry work as in housework type stuff not job work. Job work I don’t mind. Keeps me busy and distracted. Anything else.... gives my brain too much wandering freedom...


Ugh. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm back from D&D. It was a really heavy role playing session today. Much deception was had! Good times. 

How was everyone else's day?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 19, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm back from D&D. It was a really heavy role playing session today. Much deception was had! Good times.
> 
> How was everyone else's day?


Socially expected answer or the truth?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Socially expected answer or the truth?


I suppose as much of the truth that you're comfortable airing in public.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 19, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I suppose as much of the truth that you're comfortable airing in public.


Simply put... I had a sucky day


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Simply put... I had a sucky day


I'm terribly sorry to hear that.  I hope tomorrow is much better.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 19, 2020)

I want to get my ears gaged, does anyone have a kit they reccomend?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2020)

A tribute to all ye old Australians.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 19, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm terribly sorry to hear that.  I hope tomorrow is much better.


Maybe.... one can hope anyway


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Maybe.... one can hope anyway



Hope the day is better there!

Here: woke up to another 8 inches of snow, that wasn't supposed to happen...this is starting to get a bit much. The exercise is good, though; wakes you up.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Maybe.... one can hope anyway


*hugs*

If it helps any, you are in my prayers.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 19, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Maybe.... one can hope anyway


Expect the best, prepare for the worst, hopefully reality will be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 19, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *hugs*
> 
> If it helps any, you are in my prayers.


I appreciate knowing that.... thank you...


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

*sighs and flops*


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

*crawls in, also flops*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 20, 2020)

I hope everyone is alright.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I hope everyone is alright.



Nah, but I'll manage. ^^


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Nah, but I'll manage. ^^


Same tho idk how


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Nah, but I'll manage. ^^


At least you're fine. I believe we all do.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

*joins the flop party!*

Sorry to hear so ppl having a rough time of it. 

As for me, my dental appliance broke today. Ugh, goodbye moneys!

@Tayoria and I got to see The Rise of Skywalker tho so that balanced the good with the bad. I liked it a lot. I don't know why everyone was belly-aching about it.

All in all, I'd say today was positive. 

Next week tho...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm feeling awfully American today. I feel the need to fire big guns scoff fast food while singing The Star Spangled Banner.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

I've been sitting here for the past three hours watching my boyfriend shoot things in VR while I program. I'm getting overwhelmed by all this American-ness!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> my dental appliance broke today. Ugh, goodbye moneys!


That just sounds painful


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> That just sounds painful


Thankfully it wasn't. Just bit into a sandwich and I felt it snap. It didn't cut me or anything.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm feeling awfully American today. I feel the need to fire big guns scoff fast food while singing The Star Spangled Banner.


That's me every day.  Ok, maybe not so much the Star Spangled Banner. "America: Fuck Yeah" from Team America World Police needs to be our new national anthem.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 20, 2020)

Anyone read “I’m a spider, So What?” Manga?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Comes in and hugs @Tallow_Phoenix @Telnac and @SashaBengal *
Hope things improve for you all soon.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Anyone read “I’m a spider, So What?” Manga?



No, but it looks delightful ^^


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

_Ello'_


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> _Ello'_



Hey there! ^^


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Hey there! ^^


Hi Hi! How's your morning or afternoon? :3


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Hi Hi! How's your morning or afternoon? :3



Oh, you know. Suffering a social anxiety nightmare because there's a ton of people downstairs and I don't know who they are or why they're here. So the usual. :3


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Oh, you know. Suffering a social anxiety nightmare because there's a ton of people downstairs and I don't know who they are or why they're here. So the usual. :3


Hahaha You're not the only one  
Sometimes i get nervous when i talk to other family members during parties like 4th of July or Birthday parties,
anxiety can go suffocate in a frikin toaster lmao


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

I just heard someone shout "only the colored people!"

_What is happening down there???_


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I just heard someone shout "only the colored people!"
> 
> _What is happening down there???_



_sOunDs LIkE RaCisM to MeeEeEe!!!_


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I just heard someone shout "only the colored people!"
> 
> _What is happening down there???_



They hate Father Pucci for resetting the universe.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> They hate Father Pucci for resetting the universe.


_Is that a JoJo reference???_


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 20, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> _Is that a JoJo reference???_


*ゴゴゴゴ*


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> They hate Father Pucci for resetting the universe.



Speaking of which, I kind of did a bad thing and did a time reset in my RP... and because it's January, I can't even make a unsolicited reference about it! ><

...But because you mentioned it first, it's no longer unsolicited! Loopholes!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Speaking of which, I kind of did a bad thing and did a time reset in my RP... and because it's January, I can't even make a unsolicited reference about it! ><
> 
> ...But because you mentioned it first, it's no longer unsolicited! Loopholes!


There's a RP? Here? I'm kinda _sorta_ new here so idk


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Speaking of which, I kind of did a bad thing and did a time reset in my RP... and because it's January, I can't even make a unsolicited reference about it! ><
> 
> ...But because you mentioned it first, it's no longer unsolicited! Loopholes!



FREE YOURSELF OF THE JAILCELL THAT IS NO JOJO REFERENCES.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> There's a RP? Here? I'm kinda _sorta_ new here so idk



Well, there's a whole board for finding RP! It's mostly one-on-one RPs - you post a request and maybe someone answers, then you use DMs or Discord or whatever's comfortable to do the RP. There's a big group RP running, too, but I honestly don't know much about it.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Well, there's a whole board for finding RP! It's mostly one-on-one RPs - you post a request and maybe someone answers, then you use DMs or Discord or whatever's comfortable to do the RP. There's a big group RP running, too, but I honestly don't know much about it.


Wolfo is intrigued :3


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> FREE YOURSELF OF THE JAILCELL THAT IS NO JOJO REFERENCES.
> 
> View attachment 79650



*MAKE WAY EVERYONE THIS IS NOW THE JOJO REFERENCE THREAD*


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Wolfo is intrigued :3



My advice is to have some idea of a plot and setting when you make a post and explain it clearly; just saying "hey I want to RP" isn't gonna cut it unless you're responding to someone else's post. :3


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> My advice is to have some idea of a plot and setting when you make a post and explain it clearly; just saying "hey I want to RP" isn't gonna cut it unless you're responding to someone else's post. :3


Awww gotcha, i used to RP a lot on....Furry*gulps nervously*...Amino... and i actually got a few friends from it which was cool a few years back so yeah lol
I already know what to expect and im decent on creating a plot. 
Thing is that most people on here are above 18 and so i don't  really think doing romantic RPs with someone over in their 20s/30s is a good idea for me lmao


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> *MAKE WAY EVERYONE THIS IS NOW THE JOJO REFERENCE THREAD*


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Awww gotcha, i used to RP a lot on....Furry*gulps nervously*...Amino... and i actually got a few friends from it which was cool a few years back so yeah lol
> I already know what to expect and im decent on creating a plot.
> Thing is that most people on here are above 18 and so i don't  really think doing romantic RPs with someone over in their 20s/30s is a good idea for me lmao



Yeah, honestly I don't even deal with romantic RPs. I have a significant other IRL and just the idea of it feels wrong, but even if I didn't, I don't really trust people not to go too far. Sometimes you really have to be clear when you're not interested in any NSFW/romance whatsoever. I once had someone bring it up to me in a DM completely unsolicited - that was a little odd to say the least.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> View attachment 79652








(terribly sorry about that watermark ^^; )


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> (terribly sorry about that watermark ^^; )


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Yeah, honestly I don't even deal with romantic RPs. I have a significant other IRL and just the idea of it feels wrong, but even if I didn't, I don't really trust people not to go too far. Sometimes you really have to be clear when you're not interested in any NSFW/romance whatsoever. I once had someone bring it up to me in a DM completely unsolicited - that was a little odd to say the least.


Sad thing is, it's that most people who do romantic RPs are either (A. people who never talked and made love to a boy or girl and are lonely 
or (B. They have a IRL partner but they still do it cuz they either don't feel happy about it and so they find someone else that makes em' happy
or perhaps (C. They do it cuz they're just interested in it idk
But hey, i'm being stereotypical here


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

Am I cool yet


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> View attachment 79653


_HEy, iSn't tHiS nO JoJO JAnuAry????_


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> View attachment 79654
> Am I cool yet


_Yesss, Very good JoJo move you made there broski!_


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Sad thing is, it's that most people who do romantic RPs are either (A. people who never talked and made love to a boy or girl and are lonely
> or (B. They have a IRL partner but they still do it cuz they either don't feel happy about it and so they find someone else that makes em' happy
> or perhaps (C. They do it cuz they're just interested in it idk
> But hey, i'm being stereotypical here



Yeah, I'd agree with that assessment, but I can't say for certain either. I can say that I got generally _way_ less internet-horny when I got in a stable relationship. Sometimes I think about doing a romantic/NSFW RP purely to investigate the methods of writing a relationship, but again, it would have to be with someone I really trust, and I don't know anyone close that does RP.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

*peeks into thread*
*backs out quietly*


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *peeks into thread*
> *backs out quietly*



This is the correct choice. ^^


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 20, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> View attachment 79654
> Am I cool yet


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Yeah, I'd agree with that assessment, but I can't say for certain either. I can say that I got generally _way_ less internet-horny when I got in a stable relationship. Sometimes I think about doing a romantic/NSFW RP purely to investigate the methods of writing a relationship, but again, it would have to be with someone I really trust, and I don't know anyone close that does RP.


I used to watch porn everyday a couple months back, but since then i managed to pull myself out of it cuz like it slowly corrupts you into liking more and more
bad stuff. So now, i don't really watch it anymore and i go outside more often and especially talk to people more lol


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *peeks into thread*
> *backs out quietly*


_Go QUICKLY, before someone makes a JoJo move on you!!_


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *peeks into thread*
> *backs out quietly*





AdenineWolf said:


> _Go QUICKLY, before someone makes a JoJo move on you!!_


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


>


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

*peeks in*
is it safe yet?
*doesn’t look like it*
-.-


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *peeks in*
> is it safe yet?
> *doesn’t look like it*
> -.-


*Waves hi*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *Waves hi*


*waves back*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *waves back*


I hope today's going well for you!


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

I have made a terrible, yet exceedingly entertaining, mistake.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *waves back*


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeez my anxiety is killing me today ._.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I have made a terrible, yet exceedingly entertaining, mistake.


Don't leave us in suspense. Do tell!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 20, 2020)

Hoi errybody!


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Hoi errybody!


Hey.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Don't leave us in suspense. Do tell!


Look at the previous page! This is all my fault! XD


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Hoi errybody!


Greetings and salutations!


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Hoi errybody!


Hey there!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 20, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Hey.





Telnac said:


> Greetings and salutations!





Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Hey there!


How's everyones day going? ^^


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2020)

Sairn said:


> How's everyones day going? ^^



I'm trying to find a job. Even though I do have programming knowledge, it's really hard >.<


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Look at the previous page! This is all my fault! XD


Ooohhh... I thought you talking about something else. My bad!


Sairn said:


> How's everyones day going? ^^


Pretty good actually! Dentist fixed my dental thingy in just a few minutes so I'm not looking at the cost of a new one!


----------



## Sairn (Jan 20, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I'm trying to find a job. Even though I do have programming knowledge, it's really hard >.<



I had struggled with that for awhile, just takes a bit of patience. I wish you the best of luck! 



Telnac said:


> Ooohhh... I thought you talking about something else. My bad!
> Pretty good actually! Dentist fixed my dental thingy in just a few minutes so I'm not looking at the cost of a new one!



Nice!  Always a nice surprise  I'm going to be getting some dental work done soon, just waiting for a callback on my referral. Just some minor work to be done, nothing serious^^


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I hope today's going well for you!


Debatable but thank you all the same.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

Sairn said:


> How's everyones day going? ^^


Attempting to finish an essay, may have had a brief panic attack but I’m getting by.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

_Ello' _*tips hat off to everybody*


----------



## Sairn (Jan 20, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Attempting to finish an essay, may have had a brief panic attack but I’m getting by.



Take breaks as you need to ^^ I was there earlier today at work (high stress day).

I hope you're doing better


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> _Ello' _*tips hat off to everybody*


Hey.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm thinking about volunteering for the Zoo in my city for the summer for both college and hands-on experience with animals since
i have an interest in Biology. Besides it might give me something to do for the summer


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

*flops*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *flops*


*flippity flops*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *flippity flops*


*plops*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *plops*


*fizzes*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *fizzes*


Hah well played


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Hah well played


Thanks! 

How are you doing?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How are you doing?


Vaguely better I guess. Been feeling pretty crummy lately. Hbu?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Vaguely better I guess. Been feeling pretty crummy lately. Hbu?


I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling crummy lately. Good that you're feeling somewhat better.

Had a good, relaxing weekend. Unfortunately this week I'm going to be working really long hours b/c I have a deadline that I can't miss.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling crummy lately. Good that you're feeling somewhat better.
> 
> Had a good, relaxing weekend. Unfortunately this week I'm going to be working really long hours b/c I have a deadline that I can't miss.


Ouch. Gl with the deadline. Hopefully everything will behave for you


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Ouch. Gl with the deadline. Hopefully everything will behave for you


Thanks! I hope they do too. Good luck dealing with the stuff you're going through.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Thanks! I hope they do too. Good luck dealing with the stuff you're going through.


Thanks.... I have a feeling it’s gonna be a while before I’m.... okay? Idk. But yeah... thanks.


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2020)

Oof. One of those days here.

Nobody knows how to drive you crazy like relatives; no wonder one often moves so far from them.

They've certainly kept a lot of therapists and the Valium company in business over the years, yikes.

But hopefully things calm down soon...today was...difficult.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 20, 2020)

Simo said:


> Oof. One of those days here.
> 
> Nobody knows how to drive you crazy like relatives; no wonder one often moves so far from them.
> 
> ...


Yeah I hear that! Who needs enemies when you have family? 

I hope things calm down you can find a path forward that doesn't require drugs or heavy therapy!


----------



## Simo (Jan 21, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah I hear that! Who needs enemies when you have family?
> 
> I hope things calm down you can find a path forward that doesn't require drugs or heavy therapy!



Thanks.

Now if only I had the $ from all those sessions...I'd be rich


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

Simo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Now if only I had the $ from all those sessions...I'd be rich


Yeah, I'm the wrong profession.


----------



## plainstain (Jan 21, 2020)

Is it ok if I jump in to this convo? Sorry, its late here, and I kinda feel like chatting.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Thanks.... I have a feeling it’s gonna be a while before I’m.... okay? Idk. But yeah... thanks.


Ooooh.... that's not good.   You going to be alright?  *hugs* best I can do by post.  

I can't be a real, warm shoulder but I can pray everything is well.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ooooh.... that's not good.   You going to be alright?  *hugs* best I can do by post.
> 
> I can't be a real, warm shoulder but I can pray everything is well.


Thanks... I appreciate it... *hugs back*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

plainstain said:


> Is it ok if I jump in to this convo? Sorry, its late here, and I kinda feel like chatting.


By all means, dive right in!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

plainstain said:


> Is it ok if I jump in to this convo? Sorry, its late here, and I kinda feel like chatting.


Anything to distract from the sad tiger would be great... *fades out*
*fades back in halfway* I might return tonight but it’s getting rather late and I have some busy work days ahead of me. Y’all have fun and don’t mind lil ol me... *fades back out*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 21, 2020)

Good night everyone! I hope you are doing well, even if you're not having a good day.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Anything to distract from the sad tiger would be great... *fades out*
> *fades back in halfway* I might return tonight but it’s getting rather late and I have some busy work days ahead of me. Y’all have fun and don’t mind lil ol me... *fades back out*


I can certainly relate to that! Goodnight and sleep well!


----------



## plainstain (Jan 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Anything to distract from the sad tiger would be great... *fades out*
> *fades back in halfway* I might return tonight but it’s getting rather late and I have some busy work days ahead of me. Y’all have fun and don’t mind lil ol me... *fades back out*


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 21, 2020)

According to the internet, today is National Hug Day.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> According to the internet, today is National Hug Day.


Yay!

*hugs everyone*


----------



## TR273 (Jan 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> According to the internet, today is National Hug Day.


Always a good day.

*Gives everyone a hug.*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 21, 2020)

Just saw this on my news feed.

www.nbcbayarea.com: Fight Unfolds Outside Furry Convention in San Jose


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> According to the internet, today is National Hug Day.





Telnac said:


> Yay!
> 
> *hugs everyone*





TR273 said:


> Always a good day.
> 
> *Gives everyone a hug.*





Guifrog said:


>



*snuggles into the group hug*


----------



## TR273 (Jan 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *snuggles into the group hug*


All we need now is Hot Chocolate and duvets.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

TR273 said:


> All we need now is Hot Chocolate and duvets.


Yus. And my coworker brought in oven baked s’mores *steals them for the snuggles*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Yus. And my coworker brought in oven baked s’mores *steals them for the snuggles*


A raging inferno in a fireplace would be nice too. Nothing beats cuddles in front of a fireplace!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

*curls up by the fire*


----------



## TR273 (Jan 21, 2020)

*Enjoys a stress free snuggle.*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *Enjoys a stress free snuggle.*


It's been too long since I've been in a fur pile!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

Telnac said:


> It's been too long since I've been in a fur pile!


*perches on top of the dragon* well... there’s some fur piled on you now XD


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *perches on top of the dragon* well... there’s some fur piled on you now XD


*lol* indeed. 

Good to see you enjoying a bit of silliness. I'm bouncing off of the walls with boredom at work today! I hope your day's gone better!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *lol* indeed.
> 
> Good to see you enjoying a bit of silliness. I'm bouncing off of the walls with boredom at work today! I hope your day's gone better!


I got some work done on one of my projects so more or less yes. Just waiting on a response from a coworker to complete it. >.> I had no idea there were so many kinds of files as in the kind you use to smooth rough edges and things.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I got some work done on one of my projects so more or less yes. Just waiting on a response from a coworker to complete it. >.> I had no idea there were so many kinds of files as in the kind you use to smooth rough edges and things.


Cool. Unfortunately we're branching the project at work and working in the new branch. That meant grabbing nearly 500 gigabytes and compiling nearly 4000 files.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Cool. Unfortunately we're branching the project at work and working in the new branch. That meant grabbing nearly 500 gigabytes and compiling nearly 4000 files.


 Das alot


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Das alot


Yeah... which takes quite a while... and is why I'm so bored.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 21, 2020)

Least your work is interesting.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Least your work is interesting.


Agreed! Still...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 21, 2020)

*pouts and flops*

I finally got everything compiled and working but now I don't wanna be productive.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *pouts and flops*
> 
> I finally got everything compiled and working but now I don't wanna be productive.


Productivity is overrated anyway


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Productivity is overrated anyway


Indeed it is but deadlines don't care what my excuse is.  I forced myself to at least get something done before I left for the night.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Productivity is overrated anyway


I will be so glad to retire and be done with 14-16 hour days, 5-7 days a week


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *curls up by the fire*



_*curls up in the fire* _


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 22, 2020)

*enters chat. Exposes teh belly*

*doesn't think anyone's brave enough to rub a big cat's tummy, and smiles*


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 22, 2020)

As of yesterday I'm now on HRT


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Indeed it is but deadlines don't care what my excuse is.  I forced myself to at least get something done before I left for the night.


Well that’s good. Work is indeed important though we might like to joke around and wish it wasn’t. 



NuclearSlayer52 said:


> _*curls up in the fire* _






blue sky love said:


> *enters chat. Exposes teh belly*
> 
> *doesn't think anyone's brave enough to rub a big cat's tummy, and smiles*


*is also a big cat and humors her by rubbing the tummy a moment before patting the head a few times*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> *enters chat. Exposes teh belly*
> 
> *doesn't think anyone's brave enough to rub a big cat's tummy, and smiles*


*rubs the belly floof, knowing it's likely a trap*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *rubs the belly floof, knowing it's likely a trap*


You’re also at least a horse-sized (or bigger) robotic dragon.... I doubt a big cat would pose a threat XD


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2020)

Battlechili said:


> As of yesterday I'm now on HRT


HRT?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> You’re also at least a horse-sized (or bigger) robotic dragon.... I doubt a big cat would pose a threat XD


Yeah that and having stainless steel and titanium scales. 

Tho irl I spring my cat's belly trap all the time. Cannot resist the floof!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> HRT?


Hormone replacement therapy
Basically I'm taking estrogen and testosterone blockers
Effectively starting my transition (I'm trans)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2020)

I was going to wait for the Behringer UB-Xa to come out, but I got the Deepmind 12 instead. It arrives today.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah that and having stainless steel and titanium scales.
> 
> Tho irl I spring my cat's belly trap all the time. Cannot resist the floof!


Speaking of floof, my doggo has actually been cuddly lately, which makes me happy. All that floof should not be squandered. 




Battlechili said:


> Hormone replacement therapy
> Basically I'm taking estrogen and testosterone blockers
> Effectively starting my transition (I'm trans)


ooh ok ive never heard the letters like that so didn’t know. Good for you though, good luck on your journey!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I was going to wait for the Behringer UB-Xa to come out, but I got the Deepmind 12 instead. It arrives today.


Deepmind anything like Deep Thought?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Deepmind anything like Deep Thought?


Uh, no. You play music with it, not chess.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Uh, no. You play music with it, not chess.


Darn. Was hoping for more answers to life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Darn. Was hoping for more answers to life, the universe, and everything.


None of that, but it's pretty good at analog synthesis.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Darn. Was hoping for more answers to life, the universe, and everything.


I'm still waiting for the question...


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 22, 2020)

Cant sleep and yeah its 1:47 a.m hello

when I show my parents the furry drawings they say 'eww that looks very childish.' and I say 40 year olds like it lol


----------



## TR273 (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Deepmind anything like Deep Thought?


*Gives you a piece of paper with '42' on it and plans for something called 'The Earth' marked 'FAO Slartibartfast'.*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 22, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 22, 2020)

Heard the sad news that Terry Jones, one of the members of the legendary comedy troupe Monty Python, has passed away. He wouldn't have wanted us to be sad, but cherish and laugh ourselves silly at everything he and his mates produced with their profoundly crazy minds


----------



## TR273 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> Heard the sad news that Terry Jones, one of the members of the legendary comedy troupe Monty Python, has passed away. He wouldn't have wanted us to be sad, but cherish and laugh ourselves silly at everything he and his mates produced with their profoundly crazy minds


Sad to hear. 
I'll remember him for writing the 'Starship Titanic' book (His one demand in writing it was that he was going to write it totally in the nude) and voicing the parrot in the game version.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Good afternoon everyone!


Good afternoon to you too! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Good afternoon to you too! How is everyone doing today?


Getting work done and had a breakfast for lunch party at wok. Am stuffed with waffles


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 22, 2020)

Bored at work.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Getting work done and had a breakfast for lunch party at wok. Am stuffed with waffles


Breakfast is best when you eat it at lunch or dinnertime.


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2020)

Have been watching that BBC series, Sherlock, and I rather like it. Have not seen it till now, but it's a lot better than expected...and Moriarty is certainly an amazing villain. 

I've noted the fellow that plays Moriarty (Andrew Scott) is also in a BBC show called Fleabag, that I also want to see, though not sure how to get this in the US...will have to dig around. It's something to do during the winter lull here, and as I get acclimated to my new life...


----------



## Manny (Jan 23, 2020)

There is a very large bird on my neighbor's roof right now. I named him Mark.


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 23, 2020)

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello there.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 23, 2020)

Hola!


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 23, 2020)

*nightmare jolt is ready for questions*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 23, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Hola!


Hello! How are you?

I didn't know you knew some Spanish.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 23, 2020)

My workplace started selling this Pearson Ranch jerky, and oml I love their Elk character. Such big buck energy uwu




God bless red necks and their unwitting fetish, regularly using animal characters to advertise their own edibility.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey hey!!


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 23, 2020)

*A wild foxxo appeared!*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 23, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Hello! How are you?
> 
> I didn't know you knew some Spanish.


Not really. I know about 5-6 common phrases and about a dozen other words. Just enough to get by in Southern California.

I'm doing pretty good. Yourself?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 23, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Not really. I know about 5-6 common phrases and about a dozen other words. Just enough to get by in Southern California.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good. Yourself?


Cool!

I'm fine, right now I'm installing some programs to my computer.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello noob here


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 23, 2020)

*Looks into thread* 
*plops butt down and smirks*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 23, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hello noob here


Hello and welcome!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 23, 2020)

thanks epic profile picture btw


----------



## Telnac (Jan 23, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> thanks epic profile picture btw


Thanks! I commissioned that waaaay back in 2009. I wish I could draw that well!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 23, 2020)

The install is taking longer than expected, I will just leave the computer continuing with the install.


----------



## Knotserp (Jan 24, 2020)

Anyone else just mindlessly stare at a ceiling for 3 hours waiting to get some sleep.

Insomnia is becoming a real pain >.<


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2020)

Knot said:


> Anyone else just mindlessly stare at a ceiling for 3 hours waiting to get some sleep.
> 
> Insomnia is becoming a real pain >.<


Unfortunately that's an experience I know all too well


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 24, 2020)

Knot said:


> Anyone else just mindlessly stare at a ceiling for 3 hours waiting to get some sleep.
> 
> Insomnia is becoming a real pain >.<


Only 3?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 24, 2020)

Knot said:


> Anyone else just mindlessly stare at a ceiling for 3 hours waiting to get some sleep.
> 
> Insomnia is becoming a real pain >.<


Nah, I just didn't even try to sleep in the first place.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 24, 2020)

Yup, can confirm, insomnia sucks big time


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

If you guys have insomnia, try taking 5 mg of melatonin at the same time every night.

I wake up well rested! I just woke up and I feel satisfied with my sleep. 

and yes I have insomnia issues


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> If you guys have insomnia, try taking 5 mg of melatonin at the same time every night.
> 
> I wake up well rested! I just woke up and I feel satisfied with my sleep.
> 
> and yes I have insomnia issues


I have and unfortunately taking melatonin artificially makes the depressive side of bipolar disorder worse (at least, it does for me!) I take L-Tryptophan instead, which not only helps with insomnia but it's also a natural mood stabilizer.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I have and unfortunately taking melatonin artificially makes the depressive side of bipolar disorder worse (at least, it does for me!) I take L-Tryptophan instead, which not only helps with insomnia but it's also a natural mood stabilizer.


Oof! I have major depressive disorder myself. I never knew it could mess with bipolar disorder.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Oof! I have major depressive disorder myself. I never knew it could mess with bipolar disorder.


Yeah bipolar is like the evil twin of major depression. Most ppl only see the depression side so bipolar is commonly mis-diagnosed as major depression. But the meds for major depression often make bipolar disorder worse!

Unfortunately I know that from painful experience.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> Hello


Hello!


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah bipolar is like the evil twin of major depression. Most ppl only see the depression side so bipolar is commonly mis-diagnosed as major depression. But the meds for major depression often make bipolar disorder worse!
> 
> Unfortunately I know that from painful experience.


OOF I'm so sorry! :-(

See I'm opposite; I was given meds for bipolar disorder and those messed me up! I had an adverse reaction to Vraylar and an addiction to Latuda before I got on Lithium and Prozac.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> OOF I'm so sorry! :-(
> 
> See I'm opposite; I was given meds for bipolar disorder and those messed me up! I had an adverse reaction to Vraylar and an addiction to Latuda before I got on Lithium and Prozac.


Ugh.  That sux!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm going to sleep.

Good night!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I'm going to sleep.
> 
> Good night!


NOOOOOooooo.....!!!!! Must stay up forever to entertain me...! 

j/k. Sleep well!


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 24, 2020)

heya heya, hope everyone has an amazing day


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 24, 2020)

*nightmare jolt comes in* "HEELOO EVERYONE!!!!!!!"


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Sup, folks?

I'm bored and waiting to go shopping at Walmart in 2 hours. They have a better selection of clothes and shoes lately! Color me impressed; now they should improve how they treat their employees...


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 24, 2020)

*nightmare jolt is ready to answer questions*


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

florance the fox said:


> *nightmare jolt is ready to answer questions*


Oohh a Jolteon?

What's your moveset??


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 24, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Oohh a Jolteon?
> 
> What's your moveset??


nightmare jolt "bite, thunder, quick attack and swift"


----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2020)

Well, time to hit the job trail, here, now that I have transportation, and continue to start life over again...based on some years as a library assistant, and several years as a wine buyer/events planner, I'm trying to figure what I might do up here in the northlands of Michigan:

---work in a local vineyard, as a tasting room manger (several listing for these jobs)
---work as a teaching assistant (in the same highschool I went to....which, would seem strange in many ways)
---get a job waiting tables (can be fast $ at a facy place, but stressful, up and down income, and no benefits)
---maybe work in a grocery store, like the health food co-op, that has resisted being bought out by Whole Foods (aka, Whole Paycheck)
---maybe work in a weed dispensary, now that it's legal here. (Not a ton of money, but probably laid back.)

0r????


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 24, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> OOF I'm so sorry! :-(
> 
> See I'm opposite; I was given meds for bipolar disorder and those messed me up! I had an adverse reaction to Vraylar and an addiction to Latuda before I got on Lithium and Prozac.


One of my friends had the same issue actually. 
I hope it got better in your case


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 24, 2020)

Greetings all


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 24, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 24, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Good morning!


I feel like I live in the future lol
Good morning to you!


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> One of my friends had the same issue actually.
> I hope it got better in your case


Ahh I'm sorry to hear about your friend. I'm doing so much better now! How's your friend's situation now?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 24, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 24, 2020)

Afternoon


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 24, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Ahh I'm sorry to hear about your friend. I'm doing so much better now! How's your friend's situation now?


I think he's better. He did struggle for a bit. Glad to hear you're better now


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 24, 2020)

Good morning. I think this is the first time, I've popped my head into this thread.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2020)

EmeraldX said:


> Good morning. I think this is the first time, I've popped my head into this thread.


Then hello and welcome!


----------



## TR273 (Jan 24, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Greetings all


Evening


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 24, 2020)

EmeraldX said:


> Good morning. I think this is the first time, I've popped my head into this thread.


Well howdy


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 24, 2020)

Good afternoon!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 24, 2020)

I finally made the most important part of my computer install work.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 24, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I finally made the most important part of my computer install work.


*Cheering noises*


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 25, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> I feel satisfied with my sleep.



are you satisfied with your care?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> are you satisfied with your care?


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 25, 2020)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> are you satisfied with your care?


Yes


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

so what's the story of OwO/UwU


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> so what's the story of OwO/UwU


OwO - happy/surprised fur
UwU - sad fur


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2020)

×w× - needs caffeine fur?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 25, 2020)

OvO - Owl fur?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks  where did it come from


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2020)

The coffee machine.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Thanks  where did it come from


I've seen it as long as I've known about furries. Like most emoticons, it's probably as old as the Web.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Cool thanks new to this community so trying to learn a bit more


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello all!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello! How's everyone's weekend going so far?


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 25, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Hello! How's everyone's weekend going so far?


Mine's going good, i'm listening to music as of now.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Mine's going good, i'm listening to music as of now.


Same here my friend cancelled on me so no plans


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Same here my friend cancelled on me so no plans


My father is supposed to come pick me up today so we can hang out but he hasn't come yet. So i'm just listening to 80s music as of now.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> My father is supposed to come pick me up today so we can hang out but he hasn't come yet. So i'm just listening to 80s music as of now.


Ah okay i'm just listening to spotify library full of all sorts of music


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2020)

Slow day on here. I hope that means ppl are out enjoying themselves.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 25, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Slow day on here. I hope that means ppl are out enjoying themselves.



If by enjoy, you mean working sure 

I'm done now, so now on to weekend shenanigans


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 25, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Hello! How's everyone's weekend going so far?


better now that I have pizza. Got me some Barro’s 


Telnac said:


> Slow day on here. I hope that means ppl are out enjoying themselves.


Had kind of a busy day, but not really productive


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2020)

Enjoying the time off, listening to boss tell me his boss is expecting great things from him and we're at risk if he sucks...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> better now that I have pizza. Got me some Barro’s
> 
> Had kind of a busy day, but not really productive


Pizza makes everything better 

...unless it's topped with anchovies


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2020)

Anchovies ruin everything.

And I'm not saying that because I'm amazingly allergic to them3


----------



## Knotserp (Jan 25, 2020)

Can't wait to procrastinate my weekend away as per usual.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 25, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Pizza makes everything better
> 
> ...unless it's topped with anchovies


Ewww salty fishies


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2020)

*ponders anchovies*

Huh...I don't think I've ever had one...the closest is an Italian aunt who would put a pinch of anchovie paste in her pizza sauce: but you couldn't really tell it was there unless you knew. Pizzas were good!

Sometime I wanna make pizzas at home from scratch: been a while. But it's rather relaxing when you have time to kill to make the dough, let it rise, roll it out, let it rise again, make a sauce, top and bake it.

*ponders toppings: sauce, cheese...pepperoni, mushrooms, black olives*

...will skip anchovies!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2020)

Minerva says: don't eat it if is smells too fishy


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 25, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Hello! How's everyone's weekend going so far?


It's been pretty good so far, I worked on the computer, started with my new project of making a digital copy of some very old books, and I am waiting for my French course to start next week.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 26, 2020)

Anyone else having a sleepy Sunday?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 26, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Anyone else having a sleepy Sunday?


Always


----------



## Sairn (Jan 26, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Anyone else having a sleepy Sunday?



Absolutely ^^


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 26, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Anyone else having a sleepy Sunday?


I'm under my blanket right now.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm surprised that I'm wide awake b/c I was up past 3am last night!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 26, 2020)

Welp, time for a nap.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 26, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Anyone else having a sleepy Sunday?


Pretty much.
(Been doing some art as well.)


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 26, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Anyone else having a sleepy Sunday?


Seems everyone is site is quiet today lol. Played a little Pokemon go but haven't done anything else today.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 26, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm surprised that I'm wide awake b/c I was up past 3am last night!


I think I was only up till 1 and yet I’m exhausted. -.-


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 26, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Welp, time for a nap.


Just woke up from one myself


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I think I was only up till 1 and yet I’m exhausted. -.-


Well I hope you can get some rest! Oh, just saw that you just woke from a nap. I hope it helped!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 26, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Well I hope you can get some rest! Oh, just saw that you just woke from a nap. I hope it helped!


Somewhat! Just waiting for the painkillers I took for the headache I woke up with to kick in >.<


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 26, 2020)

Slept till 3 today very late for me lol


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 27, 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 27, 2020)

Time for lunch. I can't wait to dig into these spring rolls that I may or may not have burnt to a crisp.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 27, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Morning all


Evening!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Morning all


Afternoon


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 27, 2020)

Wow I wasn't expecting this place to still be so lively, I've been cleaning out my emails and found loads from here and the UKfur forums from like 2012 and I thought I'd go look up all my past self's cringe for a trip down memory lane. I'm not really part of the fandom now but I sort of warms my heart that the forums are still alive, I much prefer them over discord groups ect.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2020)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Wow I wasn't expecting this place to still be so lively, I've been cleaning out my emails and found loads from here and the UKfur forums from like 2012 and I thought I'd go look up all my past self's cringe for a trip down memory lane. I'm not really part of the fandom now but I sort of warms my heart that the forums are still alive, I much prefer them over discord groups ect.



Is there any activity at UKfurs?


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Is there any activity at UKfurs?



I had a bit of a look and while it's not as healthy as it seems to be on here there are still a few regulars, they sent an email last year after they revamped the site to try and get people with older accounts to return. I suppose you could call it a bit more 'close knit'.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Morning all


Good morning! I hope today goes well for everyone.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 27, 2020)

Good morning, all! Sometimes I feel like I have too many interests/hobbies, but the more I get through in life, the more I can easily narrow them down to the ones I want to pursue.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2020)

EmeraldX said:


> Good morning, all! Sometimes I feel like I have too many interests/hobbies, but the more I get through in life, the more I can easily narrow them down to the ones I want to pursue.


Yeah it's better to have too many interests than not be interested in anything. I'm 46 and I still want to do more things than I can do in 10 lifetimes but I've decided which things are important to me and I'm ok with not being able to do the rest.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2020)

HELLO?

hello...

h e l l o

ECHO!

echo...

e c h o

*sets off fireworks to wake everyone up*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

Dead in here today


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm awake already thanks to my coughing.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 28, 2020)

Telnac said:


> HELLO?
> 
> hello...
> 
> ...


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 28, 2020)

Today it's dark and rainy, and I feel like I just want to sleep.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

yeah damp winter here


----------



## Sairn (Jan 28, 2020)

Telnac said:


> HELLO?
> 
> hello...
> 
> ...



whAAAA

IM AWAKE IM AWAKE


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 28, 2020)

Telnac said:


> HELLO?
> 
> hello...
> 
> ...


*sleeps through fireworks*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *sleeps through fireworks*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2020)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Sairn (Jan 28, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How's everyone doing?



Doing good, enjoying a beer and some reruns of SVU 

How's it going with you?


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Jan 28, 2020)

It’s a Be Comfy In Bed kind of day. :3


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Doing good, enjoying a beer and some reruns of SVU
> 
> How's it going with you?


Slow but ok. Spent the day debugging an issue with the Oculus VR controllers returning garbage data, which could cause a crash in our game. I'm glad the fix I tried works but that ate crucial hours I need to meet our milestone on Friday.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 28, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Slow but ok. Spent the day debugging an issue with the Oculus VR controllers returning garbage data, which could cause a crash in our game. I'm glad the fix I tried works but that ate crucial hours I need to meet our milestone on Friday.



Glad you could find the fix  
Hopefully not too much of a time sink to meet the milestone?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 28, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How's everyone doing?


Not bad. finished some art.
(Current PFP as an in-joke)


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Glad you could find the fix
> Hopefully not too much of a time sink to meet the milestone?


I hope so but it'll mean working late nights tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 28, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I hope so but it'll mean working late nights tomorrow and Thursday.



No bueno 

Here's to no bugs in the code and meeting the deadline *raises glass of coffee* oh wait...


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

Telnac said:


>


*pokes teasingly* it was a joke lol dun be sad


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I hope so but it'll mean working late nights tomorrow and Thursday.


Oof well hopefully they won’t be too late of nights


----------



## Knotserp (Jan 29, 2020)

My day has been chaotic. 

Unfortunately for me, lots of homework/ studying paired with my roommate leaving my dorm room on short notice for an unknown reason is quite stressful. >.<


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oof well hopefully they won’t be too late of nights


Thanks! I hope not too


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

Knot said:


> My day has been chaotic.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, lots of homework/ studying paired with my roommate leaving my dorm room on short notice for an unknown reason is quite stressful. >.<


Oh geez that doesn’t sound great. But hey at least they won’t be around to disturb your studying?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

Morning all hope everyone’s Wednesday is going alright so far


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 29, 2020)

hey can i guys get some help?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 29, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Morning all hope everyone’s Wednesday is going alright so far


It's been a quiet one.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 29, 2020)

hey all.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2020)

Starting to finally go though some odds and ends I've been meaning to sell: some comics, common date silver coins...it's dawned on me that over time, I have collected a lotta things, and could really stand to thin things out...and hopefully make a few $s as I scope out jobs. Kinda nervous, but hopefully, things will even out...and some money to spend would be nice.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

florance the fox said:


> hey can i guys get some help?


What’s up?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Morning all hope everyone’s Wednesday is going alright so far


My day's really just starting but it's going well enough so far. Traffic wasn't too bad and I managed to snag a parking spot near my work's entrance.


florance the fox said:


> hey can i guys get some help?


What's up?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> What’s up?


Ha! Jinx.


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 29, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> What’s up?





Telnac said:


> My day's really just starting but it's going well enough so far. Traffic wasn't too bad and I managed to snag a parking spot near my work's entrance.
> What's up?


well i'm looking for a chatroom where i can rp but i can't find one


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

florance the fox said:


> well i'm looking for a chatroom where i can rp but i can't find one


Ah that I can’t help ya with. For one, I don’t really rp anymore and for another, I would only know of 18+ forums or servers. Never did the chat room thing, it’s too crowded. Actually I might know if a forums that’s 16+ but it depends on what kind of rp you’re after


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

Telnac said:


> My day's really just starting but it's going well enough so far. Traffic wasn't too bad and I managed to snag a parking spot near my work's entrance.


oooh a close parking spot, that’s a fantastic way to start your work day


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 29, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Ah that I can’t help ya with. For one, I don’t really rp anymore and for another, I would only know of 18+ forums or servers. Never did the chat room thing, it’s too crowded. Actually I might know if a forums that’s 16+ but it depends on what kind of rp you’re after


well any rp that's not 18 +


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2020)

Greetings, Tiger, Fox and Metal One!

Huh....as for RP: Not sure of any chat rooms, but maybe you could just make a post here (which I think you just did) and see what happens? It's also been a while since I've done one; they always have kinda cropped up at random, or I've made a 'looking to RP' post in the past. Good luck here.


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 29, 2020)

Simo said:


> Greetings, Tiger, Fox and Metal One!
> 
> Huh....as for RP: Not sure of any chat rooms, but maybe you could just make a post here, which I think you just did, and see what happens? Also been a while since I've done one; they always have kinda cropped up at random, or I've made a 'looking to RP' post, in the past. Good luck here.


ok


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

florance the fox said:


> well any rp that's not 18 +


Ok but like, furry? One liners? Forum rp and chat rp is a lot different. If you like chat room rp, then forums is prolly not for you. 



Simo said:


> Greetings, Tiger, Fox and Metal One!
> 
> Huh....as for RP: Not sure of any chat rooms, but maybe you could just make a post here (which I think you just did) and see what happens? It's also been a while since I've done one; they always have kinda cropped up at random, or I've made a 'looking to RP' post in the past. Good luck here.


Honestly though, just do that. Make a thread in the tavern. But be more specific about your style and topic


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 29, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Ok but like, furry? One liners? Forum rp and chat rp is a lot different. If you like chat room rp, then forums is prolly not for you.
> 
> 
> Honestly though, just do that. Make a thread in the tavern. But be more specific about your style and topic


well either is fine if i can find some people


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

Simo said:


> Greetings, Tiger, Fox and Metal One!


Hiya skunko!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2020)

florance the fox said:


> well i'm looking for a chatroom where i can rp but i can't find one


Have you tried Discord? There are several threads on here advertising Discord servers, some of which have rp channels.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2020)

Simo said:


> Greetings, Tiger, Fox and Metal One!


Hello! How are you doing?


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 29, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Have you tried Discord? There are several threads on here advertising Discord servers, some of which have rp channels.


can't do discord


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

florance the fox said:


> well either is fine if i can find some people





florance the fox said:


> can't do discord


Alright well good luck with your quest.


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Hiya skunko!



Hi there! How's things in Tigerland?



Telnac said:


> Hello! How are you doing?



Pretty good; just having some lunch: delicious Koegel's hot dogs!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2020)

florance the fox said:


> can't do discord


Ah, that sux.  Well, the Tavern is your best bet then and I see you've already made a post there.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 29, 2020)

Good afternoon!


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 29, 2020)

Good afternoon! I'm in a pretty good mood right now. Last night, I finished up a new song. It always feels good to finish a project like that. Now time to work on an even bigger project.

Anways, I hope everyone is doing good today.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 29, 2020)

Simo said:


> Hi there! How's things in Tigerland?


Well I was gonna say tiger-y and that I’m alive but then faf randomly decided I wasn’t logged in (after I quoted and typed my response) buuuut now I’m not sure? Does faf know something I don’t???


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 29, 2020)

EmeraldX said:


> Good afternoon! I'm in a pretty good mood right now. Last night, I finished up a new song. It always feels good to finish a project like that. Now time to work on an even bigger project.
> 
> Anways, I hope everyone is doing good today.


That's awesome! It indeed feels good to start and finish important projects, I'm starting some projects myself. I wish you luck on your new project.

I'm doing great right now, thanks.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Well I was gonna say tiger-y and that I’m alive but then faf randomly decided I wasn’t logged in (after I quoted and typed my response) buuuut now I’m not sure? Does faf know something I don’t???


Yikes, I sure hope not!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 29, 2020)

Ello' there *sticks tongue out*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 29, 2020)

*waves*


----------



## TR273 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> *waves*


*Clouds*


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 29, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> *waves*


*waves back* how're ya doing broski?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 29, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *waves back* how're ya doing broski?



so far , so good. 

how about you?


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 29, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> so far , so good.
> 
> how about you?


I'm doing okay at the moment, 
I am just chilling here, listening to ASMR as well 
I finally completed my first ref sheet for my sona. 
Looks bad tho, don't know if i should show it lol


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 29, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> I'm doing okay at the moment,
> I am just chilling here, listening to ASMR as well
> I finally completed my first ref sheet for my sona.
> Looks bad tho, don't know if i should show it lol



Nice and congrats on completing your ref sheet


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 29, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> Nice and congrats on completing your ref sheet


Thank you! I'm also trying to complete a comic project as well so most of it will go to my FA, theres already 
some art there if you to take a look


----------



## Sairn (Jan 29, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *Clouds*



*suns*

Wait there's more suns than one?! AHHH


----------



## TR273 (Jan 29, 2020)

Sairn said:


> *suns*
> 
> Wait there's more suns than one?! AHHH


MY EYES!!!!!!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 29, 2020)

Sairn said:


> *suns*
> 
> Wait there's more suns than one?! AHHH


*moons* *stars*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 29, 2020)

*Nebulas and Galaxies*


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 29, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> *Nebulas and Galaxies*


*Black holes* *Supernovas*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 29, 2020)

*Quark stars and Neutron stars*


----------



## TR273 (Jan 29, 2020)

*Pulsars, Quasars*


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 29, 2020)

*Red Dwarfs* *Brown Dwarfs*


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> I finally completed my first ref sheet for my sona.
> Looks bad tho, don't know if i should show it lol



Aw, congratulations! You have earned 1,000 Furry Bonus Points™  : P

It's still a big step! Plus, you can always revise and change it as you go along. Gotta start someplace! Plus, it is fun; don't wanna overthink things. : )



Tazmo said:


> *waves*



Hi Tazmo! Busy skunk here today!

~

Well, I finally sat down, and listed and graded 102 comic books I wanna sell, that date from the 1940s to the early 1970s...now, to get a copy of the latest price guide. I'd be happy getting 50% guide, which is what a dealer should pay, give or take. But I figure at 50% guide, at a minimum, there's probably _about_  $700.

...I still have a few more to do, but am not sure I wanna sell them; about 15 copies of Uncle Scrooge, in nice shape, 1950s...though, it is very tempting, since one can get reprints, and it's seldom that I handle comics this old, due to them deteriorating...and so I figure: if I don't look at them, and many have been reprinted, may as well get some badly needed money. Plus, I'll get more than I paid. Still, it is hard to sell comics, period!!!! Am gonna keep several hundred others, mainly just 'reading' copies of things...


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 29, 2020)

Simo said:


> Aw, congratulations! You have earned 1,000 Furry Bonus Points™  : P
> 
> It's still a big step! Plus, you can always revise and change it as you go along. Gotta start someplace! Plus, it is fun; don't wanna overthink things. : )
> 
> ...


_Thanka Yous!!_ ^^ 
Wow, i didn't know you sell comic books, especially the old ones from the 40s.
Speaking of comics, i'm actually making my own as well, you can find some refs of them on my FA
if you wish to check them out, i only posted a few up on there but you'll get the idea haha


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> _Thanka Yous!!_ ^^
> Wow, i didn't know you sell comic books, especially the old ones from the 40s.
> Speaking of comics, i'm actually making my own as well, you can find some refs of them on my FA
> if you wish to check them out, i only posted a few up on there but you'll get the idea haha



Oh, sure, I'll take a peek, and see what I can do about giving some feedback!

I haven't sold too many comics, all in all: just when I've been broke  I've read and collected them since I was maybe 5...it's so easy to get lost in all the various worlds they create. Few things have made me happier, really. And when I look at furry art, I'm really drawn to comics, and wish there was more. So I'll be sure, and take a look.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 30, 2020)

How long did it take you all to find your place in this community? It's a lot to get into haha and sometimes overwhelming.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> How long did it take you all to find your place in this community? It's a lot to get into haha and sometimes overwhelming.


It's less about finding your place in the community and more about deciding what your place in this community will be. There is no right or wrong answer to that and making your place in the community is part of the fun of being in it!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 30, 2020)

Telnac said:


> It's less about finding your place in the community and more about deciding what your place in this community will be. There is no right or wrong answer to that and making your place in the community is part of the fun of being in it!


Haha thanks just so much to get into and still not sure where I belong haha it's a lot


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> How long did it take you all to find your place in this community? It's a lot to get into haha and sometimes overwhelming.


I've been here since 2013 and I still haven't found my place. To be honest, I've stopped looking. I just am, and I'm here. That's all there is to it...


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 30, 2020)

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 30, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> How's everyone doing today?


I'm alright.


How's yourself?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 30, 2020)

TR273 said:


> I'm alright.
> 
> 
> How's yourself?



Bored, depressed, working on my webcomic while listening to Silent Hill music ^^


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> How's everyone doing today?


Exhausting. Thankfully my day is finally over and I'm about to go to bed!

Goodnight all!


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 30, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Haha thanks just so much to get into and still not sure where I belong haha it's a lot



Hey, nice profile pic! Wasn't it blank like five minutes ago?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 30, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Bored, depressed, working on my webcomic while listening to Silent Hill music ^^


*Gives hug*
I looking forward to seeing how your comic comes out.


I'm going to try an get a short story written today.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 30, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Hey, nice profile pic! Wasn't it blank like five minutes ago?


yeah it's my developing fursona finally resized my sketch of him for avatar


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 30, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Ah, that sux.  Well, the Tavern is your best bet then and I see you've already made a post there.


yep


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Alright well good luck with your quest.


thanks


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2020)

Guess what time it is? Beer-o-clock time! 

It's great to be of legal age to destroy my body and mind.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 30, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Guess what time it is? Beer-o-clock time!
> 
> It's great to be of legal age to destroy my body and mind.



Coffee o clock time for me, in fact I'll have to get another cup soon


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2020)

*curls up sleepily*


----------



## TR273 (Jan 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *curls up sleepily*


*Quietly leaves a mug of hot chocolate next to you.*


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *Quietly leaves a mug of hot chocolate next to you.*


*slowly takes it and turns into a purrito*


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi all! Hello @SashaBengal...how's life there?

Just looked out and saw 3 rather big, fluffy bunnies nibbling seeds under the bird feeders...cuteness overload!!! And geez, can those things move fast, when startled.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello everyone ^^ hope yalls day went well


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 30, 2020)

Had a busy day today, so this is the first time I'm checking in here for the day. My day was pretty good. This weekend will be pretty busy for me, but in a good way, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2020)

Simo said:


> Hi all! Hello @SashaBengal...how's life there?


It’s a sad purrito kinda day :-/


----------



## Sairn (Jan 30, 2020)

EmeraldX said:


> Had a busy day today, so this is the first time I'm checking in here for the day. My day was pretty good. This weekend will be pretty busy for me, but in a good way, so I'm not too worried.



I had errand day so lots of time driving around. Glad it was (hopefully) productive ^^

I'll likely be working just one day this weekend, but it's a pretty easy gig.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> It’s a sad purrito kinda day :-/


You need a hug.
*Hugs*


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> It’s a sad purrito kinda day :-/



A pretty sleepy day here...hard to wake up. But I hope things brighten up, there. Maybe treat yourself, to a little something? Can be hard, I know. As soon as I have some extra $, I wanna go out to eat, someplace nice...been ages since I have, but it tends to lift my moods.


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2020)

TR273 said:


> You need a hug.
> *Hugs*



A friendly mouse among many cats, here : )


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2020)

TR273 said:


> You need a hug.
> *Hugs*


thanks *hugs back*



Simo said:


> A pretty sleepy day here...hard to wake up. But I hope things brighten up, there. Maybe treat yourself, to a little something? Can be hard, I know. As soon as I have some extra $, I wanna go out to eat, someplace nice...been ages since I have, but it tends to lift my moods.


It’ll be a while before I can really treat myself like that, but in the meantime, I found some oil roller things at the 99cent store. Like essential oils but in a bottle with a roller top on it?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> It’s a sad purrito kinda day :-/


I'm sorry to hear that. It's a stressful day for me.  Deadline tomorrow and my stuff is breaking.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 30, 2020)

My ferret just poofed and it smells like something died. Jesus...


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 30, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. It's a stressful day for me.  Deadline tomorrow and my stuff is breaking.


Oh geez... Hopefully you can whip it into submission in time  I’ve just had a lousy kinda day. Nothing work related, but just as stressful


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oh geez... Hopefully you can whip it into submission in time  I’ve just had a lousy kinda day. Nothing work related, but just as stressful


*hugs* I hope tomorrow is better for both of us!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2020)

"I own buildings. I'm a builder; I know how to build. Nobody can build like I can build. Nobody. And the builders in New York will tell you that. I build the best product."

- Donald Trump.



Spoiler



Also that wall pretty much sums up Donald Trump's presidency.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 30, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> "I own buildings. I'm a builder; I know how to build. Nobody can build like I can build. Nobody. And the builders in New York will tell you that. I build the best product."
> 
> - Donald Trump.
> 
> ...



It's a punchline to the joke. The joke being Trump, of course.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2020)

I might troll that on Trump's Twitter to be honest, lol!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 31, 2020)

Feel so happy got great opportunity and am finally excited about life again...really needed this!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Feel so happy got great opportunity and am finally excited about life again...really needed this!


Sweet! Is it something you can share with us or is it something that you could tell us but then you'd have to kill us?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 31, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Sweet! Is it something you can share with us or is it something that you could tell us but then you'd have to kill us?


Best friend offered me place to live and guaranteed job in my dream state


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Best friend offered me place to live and guaranteed job in my dream state


Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2020)

Looking at work as a cricket farmer, could imagine that would be loud.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Looking at work as a cricket farmer, could imagine that would be loud.


Very loud I would suspect XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2020)

It will be like actual cricket, but less exciting.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2020)

Do you think I can teach the crickets how to play cricket?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you think I can teach the crickets how to play cricket?


I doubt it, but if you can prove me wrong I will buy some crickets from you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2020)

Buy them anyway, for the Kakapo!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2020)

But seriously going by the job description this company caters to the national zoos and wildlife centers, so a very slim chance I could get another job that way. Always wanted to work in a zoo or wildlife center...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2020)

@[Nexus] I've been meaning to ask, how are you getting on with raising awareness and donations for the preservation of the Kakapo? Are you registered with any organizations to help double your efforts?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 31, 2020)

Today was an interesting day at work, I was called in to deliver 10 crates of Tampax® to a local school.
I'm assuming it has something to do with a government initiative, if not... Well I'm sure there is a good reason for it.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2020)

It’s so awesome to wake up with a headache after a good night’s rest /sarcasm -.-


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 31, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> It’s so awesome to wake up with a headache after a good night’s rest /sarcasm -.-



You might be dehydrated. Drink some water and in half an hour that might help.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 31, 2020)

Tomorrow is a big day for me. I start an assessment to help work towards getting a new job. Hopefully by the end of it, I'll land the position I want.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2020)

EmeraldX said:


> Tomorrow is a big day for me. I start an assessment to help work towards getting a new job. Hopefully by the end of it, I'll land the position I want.


Good luck!


SashaBengal said:


> It’s so awesome to wake up with a headache after a good night’s rest /sarcasm -.-


Ugh. That's rough. I hope it goes away and you have a good day today.

Alas, today is about as far away from good as is possible.  For some reason command line arguments have decided to stop working.   And I have to demo my progress to the executives in 2 hours!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 31, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Ugh. That's rough. I hope it goes away and you have a good day today.
> 
> Alas, today is about as far away from good as is possible.  For some reason command line arguments have decided to stop working.   And I have to demo my progress to the executives in 2 hours!


Well, best of luck, I hope you manage to do it !


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 31, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Ugh. That's rough. I hope it goes away and you have a good day today.
> 
> Alas, today is about as far away from good as is possible.  For some reason command line arguments have decided to stop working.   And I have to demo my progress to the executives in 2 hours!


Sending positive tech vibes your way!


Sir Thaikard said:


> You might be dehydrated. Drink some water and in half an hour that might help.


Thanks for the tip but it’s more than just dehydration in my case. I’ve been drinking water all day and that plus the painkillers have barely done anything but I’m somehow muddling through things.


----------



## Simo (Jan 31, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> It’ll be a while before I can really treat myself like that, but in the meantime, I found some oil roller things at the 99cent store. Like essential oils but in a bottle with a roller top on it?



I hear ya! Even a small little thing works. Today I returned $7.80 in pop cans, and bought...some more pop! I try not to drink it too much, but it is tasty. (Michigan has a 10 cent deposit, on all soda/pop cans/bottles, so it can add up, when you take them back...and...it keeps the roads/state clean.

Also, hope ya feel better there; sounds like maybe you're coming down with something...how about a hot bowl of soup, and a glass of something like orange juice? (or even better, orange/carrot juice, though some people hate carrot juice, despite it being very, very tasty : ))


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 31, 2020)

Sounds like someone's getting sick. I've been going to bed before 10PM this entire week and I'm still passing out immediately and waking up tired 12 hours later.

Time to chug that Nyquil.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> Well, best of luck, I hope you manage to do it !


Thanks!


SashaBengal said:


> Sending positive tech vibes your way!
> 
> Thanks for the tip but it’s more than just dehydration in my case. I’ve been drinking water all day and that plus the painkillers have barely done anything but I’m somehow muddling through things.


Thanks! 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> @[Nexus] I've been meaning to ask, how are you getting on with raising awareness and donations for the preservation of the Kakapo? Are you registered with any organizations to help double your efforts?



Not at the moment but I have still been making out of pocket donations to New Zealand's conservation team and have been sending out tweets on twitter that have been gaining some traction.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

So many birbs :3


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> I hear ya! Even a small little thing works. Today I returned $7.80 in pop cans, and bought...some more pop! I try not to drink it too much, but it is tasty. (Michigan has a 10 cent deposit, on all soda/pop cans/bottles, so it can add up, when you take them back...and...it keeps the roads/state clean.
> 
> Also, hope ya feel better there; sounds like maybe you're coming down with something...how about a hot bowl of soup, and a glass of something like orange juice? (or even better, orange/carrot juice, though some people hate carrot juice, despite it being very, very tasty : ))


meanwhile those oils were crap. They weren’t pure so after the initial application, they did nothing. Oh well



Sir Thaikard said:


> Sounds like someone's getting sick. I've been going to bed before 10PM this entire week and I'm still passing out immediately and waking up tired 12 hours later.
> 
> Time to chug that Nyquil.


ok sure I’ll chug all the NyQuil i can buy, even though I literally have no symptoms of a cold or flu...



Telnac said:


> Thanks!
> Thanks!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.


thanks. I appreciate the sympathy without a diagnosis or prescription


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 1, 2020)

I was referring to myself with chugging Nyquil but you're welcome to join me.

I hear that taking more than the recommended dosage causes hallucinations and nightmares.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 1, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I was referring to myself with chugging Nyquil but you're welcome to join me.
> 
> I hear that taking more than the recommended dosage causes hallucinations and nightmares.


My mistake. The way it was worded sounded like you were still referring to me.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 1, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> meanwhile those oils were crap. They weren’t pure so after the initial application, they did nothing. Oh well
> 
> 
> ok sure I’ll chug all the NyQuil i can buy, even though I literally have no symptoms of a cold or flu...
> ...


Well, I could diagnose you with something. In my expert medical opinion... you're clearly suffering from a chronic case of kilometer-sized asteroids raining down on your head every few hours. 

My prescription is to launch nuclear weapons into the stratosphere every 20 minutes and detonate them, just in case. Side effects may include civilization-ending nuclear winter and an itching and burning sensation as the radiation destroys your internal organs.

Hmm... maybe there's a reason they wouldn't let me into medical school.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 1, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Well, I could diagnose you with something. In my expert medical opinion... you're clearly suffering from a chronic case of kilometer-sized asteroids raining down on your head every few hours.
> 
> My prescription is to launch nuclear weapons into the stratosphere every 20 minutes and detonate them, just in case. Side effects may include civilization-ending nuclear winter and an itching and burning sensation as the radiation destroys your internal organs.
> 
> Hmm... maybe there's a reason they wouldn't let me into medical school.


LMAO oh nuuuu not the itching and burningggg


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 1, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Well, I could diagnose you with something. In my expert medical opinion... you're clearly suffering from a chronic case of kilometer-sized asteroids raining down on your head every few hours.
> 
> My prescription is to launch nuclear weapons into the stratosphere every 20 minutes and detonate them, just in case. Side effects may include civilization-ending nuclear winter and an itching and burning sensation as the radiation destroys your internal organs.
> 
> Hmm... maybe there's a reason they wouldn't let me into medical school.



I don't know a lot about medicine but the fact that he also knows a lot about asteroids makes me suspicious.


----------



## Tayoria (Feb 1, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I'm don't know a lot about medicine but the fact that he also knows a lot about asteroids makes me suspicious.



ROFL THAT'S what makes you suspicious??


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2020)

The power behind the power behind the throne?

What throne? And as if...


----------



## Sairn (Feb 1, 2020)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 1, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> LMAO oh nuuuu not the itching and burningggg


Lol, reading it. 

I was just going to ask if they were cute and happy hangover.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 1, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 1, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Good morning!









Good morning to you too


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 1, 2020)

How are you all doing today?


----------



## Purplefuzz (Feb 1, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I hear that taking more than the recommended dosage causes hallucinations and nightmares.



I've read a lot DPH trip stories. Apparently mixing it with DXM stops the darkness/nigtmarish aspect which is weird. Seems like the dark vibe DPH has is not the norm since there are others like dph that are happy.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 1, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> How are you all doing today?



Better that I’m off  work now.  : )

how are you?


----------



## TR273 (Feb 1, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> How are you all doing today?


Just got in from work, trying to decide if I should draw or write.

How's you?


----------



## creamyfox (Feb 1, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> How are you all doing today?


The day is about to end and I finished my studies, I am resting right now.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 1, 2020)

So in summary, everyone has been busy but is now free to crash for a while.
(If this was a bad Hollywood movie right about now Kirk Douglas would burst in and tell us the planet is doomed and we are the only hope to save it! )


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 1, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> Better that I’m off  work now.  : )
> 
> how are you?





TR273 said:


> Just got in from work, trying to decide if I should draw or write.
> 
> How's you?





creamyfox said:


> The day is about to end and I finished my studies, I am resting right now.


I am glad you're all okay. I just woke up and I'm ready for a calm and relaxing day. 

*Hugs*


----------



## TR273 (Feb 1, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I am glad you're all okay. I just woke up and I'm ready for a calm and relaxing day.
> 
> *Hugs*


FURPILE!

*Hugs back*


----------



## creamyfox (Feb 1, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I am glad you're all okay. I just woke up and I'm ready for a calm and relaxing day.
> 
> *Hugs*


Thanks for asking, have a good day! 



TR273 said:


> FURPILE!
> 
> *Hugs back*


Why did you choose this username TR273

Turkey <3


----------



## TR273 (Feb 1, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> Thanks for asking, have a good day!
> 
> 
> Why did you choose this username TR273
> ...


Basically there was a auction on the main site and I wanted to bid on it but at the time I didn't have an account, the auction was ending in about 20 minutes so I quickly knocked together an account and the user name is just my RL initials (TR) and the 273 was the first thing I hammered in on the numerical keypad.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 1, 2020)

How is everyfur today?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 1, 2020)

Keefur said:


> How is everyfur today?


I'm doing fine, thank you.

And you?


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> meanwhile those oils were crap. They weren’t pure so after the initial application, they did nothing. Oh well



Hey there! Sorry the oils turned out funny...

Looks like it's time to round everyfur up for a rendition of the "Soft Kitty" song : P

I hope ya feel a tad better, there.



Keefur said:


> How is everyfur today?



Doing OK here; kinda groggy?

Am trying to start planning a bit for spring/early summer, and moving to the 'lil place on the lake, and getting it all cozy and decorated: and pondering what things I'll wanna sell, and also, what things I'll wanna buy, to make it cozy. The buying list depends on dipping into this $ from my last job, but I think it would be good to have a small place set up, that is functional/relaxing. 

I am looking at a modern/50s style sofa (and maybe an armchair), that will go with my blond 50s Haywood-Wakefield furniture (I have endtables, a side-table, a coffee table that I have restored/refinished)...seems to be a lot more things like this out, these days. 

That, and am looking at new speakers and stands; wanna get the stereo up, and sounding nice. This way, too, it'll be fun to have company over.

Next step: get a few pinballs up and running, and it'll be a cozy, retro den. 

Dreaming about the future.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2020)

Keefur said:


> How is everyfur today?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 1, 2020)

Mid-afternoon here. I just woke up after nearly 12 hours of sleep. After last week, I needed that!


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

Doing okay getting into evening here in states listening to music


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 1, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I was just going to ask if they were cute and happy hangover.


*tilts head*


----------



## Telnac (Feb 1, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Lol, reading it.
> 
> I was just going to ask if they were cute and happy hangover.


Um... are you talking about me or to @SashaBengal or... both? I's confuzzled.

If you were talking about me, I don't need alcohol to be silly.  Alcohol tends to just make me sleepy.

...except gin. That shit is pure stupid juice (at least, it is for me!) I tend to stay away from it for that very reason.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 1, 2020)

It could be both.  I couldn't tell if ill or exhausted.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 1, 2020)

Finally got my CPAP. It was awesome the first night, but after that now my nose is all dry and stuffy and it sucks: (


----------



## Telnac (Feb 1, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It could be both.  I couldn't tell if ill or exhausted.


Ah. Ok, well Sasha can answer as her state of sobriety or lack thereof, but I was stone cold sober when I wrote that. 

Granted, I didn't stay that way afterward...!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 1, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It could be both.  I couldn't tell if ill or exhausted.





Telnac said:


> Ah. Ok, well Sasha can answer as her state of sobriety or lack thereof, but I was stone cold sober when I wrote that.
> 
> Granted, I didn't stay that way afterward...!


I don’t drink so it def wasn’t that lol. Sometimes I just get headaches for no reason ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 2, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I don’t drink so it def wasn’t that lol. Sometimes I just get headaches for no reason ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Ok, getting my head out of the gutter!


----------



## creamyfox (Feb 2, 2020)

I thought symbolism was dumb but now I think it's real


----------



## Telnac (Feb 2, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> I thought symbolism was dumb but now I think it's real


? Symbolism regarding what?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2020)

Fur infinity and beyond!


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2020)

Just heard this song, and it brought back SO many wild memories of Baltimore, back when this was new...

...and how so many of us tried to have this same kinda cool hipster image : P 

(Also, damn, the lead singer of Pulp was hot!)


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 2, 2020)

This weekend was pretty exhausting for me, hence the general lack of activity for me here the past couple days. I actually feel a lot more tired today than usual at this time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)

There are daffodils here now. In february.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There are daffodils here now. In february.


Global warming isn't real!


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)

Was out exploring a bit in the woods; about 8 to 10 inches of snow on the ground still...so...didn't get too far! But it's warm: 40f, whereas it's not uncommon for it to be below zero now. (I was looking at a mound of woodchips some Pileated Woodpeckers pecked out of a tall Maple)

At this pace, the Great Lakes are not going to freeze much at all this winter, and spring will be early; this will probably also make it more wet. 

Ladybugs are out, on the window ledges.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 3, 2020)

i dont know how i did this but im eating rice and one of them went down but then back up into my nose and i breathed it down again and it made my lungs hate existing


----------



## Telnac (Feb 3, 2020)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> i dont know how i did this but im eating rice and one of them went down but then back up into my nose and i breathed it down again and it made my lungs hate existing


That happens to me all the time. The easy solution is to not eat rice but I love rice!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)

How the fuck would a bunny furry go about putting a pencil behind their ear?


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> How the fuck would a bunny furry go about putting a pencil behind their ear?



Duct tape?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 3, 2020)

Good afternoon!


----------



## TR273 (Feb 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> How the fuck would a bunny furry go about putting a pencil behind their ear?


Chewing gum?


----------



## Furrium (Feb 3, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Good afternoon!


Europeans


----------



## Telnac (Feb 3, 2020)

Rest of the world: good day tomorrow. 

North/South Americans: they have a time machine!


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 3, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> Europeans
> View attachment 80605



why is a low poly mr bean


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 4, 2020)

Looks like Ill be spending a few hours reinstalling Win10 on one of my spare drives.

Sometimes it's good to be a tech hoarder.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 4, 2020)

I hate waking up so late. I have to do a better job at getting out of bed on time.

On a side note, hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Furrium (Feb 4, 2020)

I wish you all good luck !!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2020)

Slow day on here. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Simo (Feb 4, 2020)

Was a kinda sleepy day here: started a fire, to take the chill off; it can be very mesmerizing, just watching a woodstove burn. (the sort with a window...watching one without one would not be nearly as enjoyable : P))


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2020)

Simo said:


> Was a kinda sleepy day here: started a fire, to take the chill off; it can be very mesmerizing, just watching a woodstove burn. (the sort with a window...watching one without one would not be nearly as enjoyable : P))


When I was a teenager we had a wood burning stove. I loved that thing. And yes, the window is a must!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Slow day on here. How is everyone doing?


Been busy with work n stuff


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Been busy with work n stuff


Yeah I know that tune! I hope it's all going well.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah I know that tune! I hope it's all going well.


More or less


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 6, 2020)

Good morning all! 

I'm actually kind of excited right now. I'm very likely going to be attending my first ever con this year. It's making me a little nervous, but also excited at the same time.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2020)

EmeraldX said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I'm actually kind of excited right now. I'm very likely going to be attending my first ever con this year. It's making me a little nervous, but also excited at the same time.


Sweet! Which one, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2020)

Worn out.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 7, 2020)

Mood -.-


----------



## Telnac (Feb 7, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Mood -.-
> View attachment 80800


 Sorry to hear that!


----------



## TR273 (Feb 7, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Mood -.-
> View attachment 80800


I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 7, 2020)

The dinner my work bought me for working late tonight gave me food poisoning. 

FML


----------



## TR273 (Feb 7, 2020)

Telnac said:


> The dinner my work bought me for working late tonight gave me food poisoning.
> 
> FML


Eesh!
Not good.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 7, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Eesh!
> Not good.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks! I slowly am. I drank nearly half a bottle of vodka to kill the shit in my stomach  and took numerous gas pills but I think I'm starting to stabilize.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2020)

*peeks*


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2020)

Antarctica has recorded its all time highest temperature.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Antarctica has recorded its all time highest temperature.



Sweet! Maybe we will finally get some land down there so we can infect live there and start a new race of humans furries!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 8, 2020)

@Simo will turn Antarctica into a spanking colony.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2020)

Are there any decent adult furry/kemono VNs that aren't full of fat and muscle?


----------



## Simo (Feb 8, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Thanks! I slowly am. I drank nearly half a bottle of vodka to kill the shit in my stomach  and took numerous gas pills but I think I'm starting to stabilize.



That oughtta do...something to make you feel better, at least for a while : P Hope ya feel better soon.



Izzy4895 said:


> @Simo will turn Antarctica into a spanking colony.



Ooooh, there's an idea! Prime real estate, cheap!



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Are there any decent adult furry/kemono VNs that aren't full of fat and muscle?



All of this kind of thing is making me start to think I have a 'fetish' for perfectly average, boring bodies : )


----------



## TR273 (Feb 8, 2020)

Simo said:


> All of this kind of thing is making me start to think I have a 'fetish' for perfectly average, boring bodies : )


Same.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2020)

Simo said:


> That oughtta do...something to make you feel better, at least for a while : P Hope ya feel better soon.


Yes I'm doing much better. Thanks!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Same.



What's an 'average body' anyway?

The average person on Earth is a Chinese woman named Muhammed, after all.


----------



## Furrium (Feb 8, 2020)

When Russian learns English


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> When Russian learns English
> 
> View attachment 80860


English is the train wreck between medieval French and medieval German that's been left fester for a thousand years. That's why 60% of our vocabulary are variations of French words but our grammar is similar to German.

There's a reason it makes no damned sense!


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 8, 2020)

I had a nightmare about the mutant bear in Annihilation.

Please heeeellp meeee...


----------



## Knotserp (Feb 8, 2020)

Nothing like sleeping for 12 hours until 2:00pm in the afternoon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2020)

Tom and Jerry the cartoon will be 80 years old this week. Thought this was some good furry bait. :3
www.bbc.co.uk: Tom and Jerry: 80 years of cat v mouse


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Tom and Jerry the cartoon will be 80 years old this week. Thought this was some good furry bait. :3
> www.bbc.co.uk: Tom and Jerry: 80 years of cat v mouse



Wow, it's amazing how far back a lot of comic and cartoon animals go!

Bugs Bunny dates to 1938/1940; Donald Duck to 1934; Mickey Mouse to 1928. 

...and Krazy Kat to 1913.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2020)

How old is pepe le pew though?

Oh fuck he's from 1945. Wow.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 9, 2020)

Hundreds of animals rescued from one cruel fate now in danger of starvation due to lockdown. Please consider donating!
www.plushbearsshelter.org: Post | Plush Bear's Shelter


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 9, 2020)

I have to share this, this is honestly something i never thought of seeing ever.
_God i love my city so much haha_
Happy Valentines Day <3
Valentine's Day: Name a cockroach after your ex and watch an animal eat it - CNN


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2020)

Well, we may have never gotten Sly Cooper the movie (yet) but at least we got Ratchet & Clank.

Also...


Spoiler



Cat moustache!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 10, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Mood -.-
> View attachment 80800


*boops*

I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2020)

Australia isn't real.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yes I'm doing much better. Thanks!





Telnac said:


> *boops*
> 
> I hope you're doing ok.


I’m not really but I’m glad to hear the food poisoning seemed easy enough for you to overcome. Maybe next month my year will get better but I don’t want to get my hopes up...


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I’m not really but I’m glad to hear the food poisoning seemed easy enough for you to overcome. Maybe next month my year will get better but I don’t want to get my hopes up...


 I'm sorry to hear that. 

Yeah I unfortunately get food poisoning at the drop of a hat. Thankfully it means that I have a lot of experience with dealing with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2020)

I literally spent half an hour trying to find a specific image on FA of if Meowth was a gimp.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I’m not really but I’m glad to hear the food poisoning seemed easy enough for you to overcome. Maybe next month my year will get better but I don’t want to get my hopes up...


I'll hope it does.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2020)

Know what's great?
Owning a car.

Know what sucks?
Owning a car with no job or income...

I hope this work broker finds something suitable for me...


----------



## Trndsttr (Feb 11, 2020)

Opinion: Kpop is rlly good


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 11, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Know what's great?
> Owning a car.
> 
> Know what sucks?
> ...



Replace "car" with "bike" and I'm in the same boat ><
Trying to find employment really sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2020)

It sucks so bad. When my work broker asked if I wanted to flip patties at McDonalds I said I would rather shoot myself. 

Well, so much for my uni studies... :/


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 12, 2020)

What's that thing where one boat is forced to do stuff by other boats? 

Oh yeah, pier pressure


----------



## Simo (Feb 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I literally spent half an hour trying to find a specific image on FA of if Meowth was a gimp.



And?



Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Replace "car" with "bike" and I'm in the same boat ><
> Trying to find employment really sucks.



Sure hope something turns up soon!


Mr. Fox said:


> It sucks so bad. When my work broker asked if I wanted to flip patties at McDonalds I said I would rather shoot myself.
> 
> Well, so much for my uni studies... :/



I feel your pain and hope something outside of the burger business crops up.

...have to rejoin the workforce very soon here myself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2020)

Simo said:


> And?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 12, 2020)

Job hunting sucks. I hope you find something good soon!


----------



## KobiTheFox (Feb 13, 2020)

I started getting back into gaming and I'm sort of regretting it. It just makes me angry, not relaxed. Overwatch added a role queue for quickplay(casual play) where I'm basically in queue for 10+ minutes(not very quick now is it) and added a bunch of new heroes that basically do stuff like being immune to ultimates like junkrat's ultimate. It pisses me off! I'm likely going to stop playing. I don't need stress inducing games.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 13, 2020)

KobiTheFox said:


> I started getting back into gaming and I'm sort of regretting it. It just makes me angry, not relaxed. Overwatch added a role queue for quickplay(casual play) where I'm basically in queue for 10+ minutes(not very quick now is it) and added a bunch of new heroes that basically do stuff like being immune to ultimates like junkrat's ultimate. It pisses me off! I'm likely going to stop playing. I don't need stress inducing games.


I like sandbox games like Kerbal Space Program. No stress but there's still a challenge to it.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 13, 2020)

KobiTheFox said:


> I started getting back into gaming and I'm sort of regretting it. It just makes me angry, not relaxed. Overwatch added a role queue for quickplay(casual play) where I'm basically in queue for 10+ minutes(not very quick now is it) and added a bunch of new heroes that basically do stuff like being immune to ultimates like junkrat's ultimate. It pisses me off! I'm likely going to stop playing. I don't need stress inducing games.



If it helps, there's a whole thread dedicated to games people play when they're stressed! Trust me, though, I know the feeling, I tend to get angry at video games too. (Doesn't help that I play a lot of old-school NES games, back when forgiveness wasn't really a thing ^^; )


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2020)

Feeling like shiiiit today. :}


----------



## KobiTheFox (Feb 14, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I like sandbox games like Kerbal Space Program. No stress but there's still a challenge to it.


I have a hard time trying to find singleplayer games that dont bore me after a few days. Only minecraft and Skyrim managed to do that for me but I overplayed them so much that they can never be enjoyed ever again. I spend thousands and thousands of hours on each. Minecraft more than skyrim actually.


----------



## KobiTheFox (Feb 14, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> If it helps, there's a whole thread dedicated to games people play when they're stressed! Trust me, though, I know the feeling, I tend to get angry at video games too. (Doesn't help that I play a lot of old-school NES games, back when forgiveness wasn't really a thing ^^; )


I noticed this trend with TF2 and Dota. People say they hate the game but that they still can't stop playing it. I think the adrenaline we get from them is what makes us addicted to them.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Feeling like shiiiit today. :}



hope your day gets better!


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 14, 2020)

My python escaped and I'll probably never find him. Spent the day tearing my house apart trying to find to no avail.

Also some jerk threatened my dad. Angry.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Love Day, everyone! <:


----------



## Maddox Aurix (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy Chocolate Discount Day- a day late, unfortunately, gah


----------



## Maddox Aurix (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm so tired today- but also I'm sick, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ what am I gonna do


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2020)

There's a reddit for bad tattoos and it is just *so bad* 
oh my gawd.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 17, 2020)

KobiTheFox said:


> I started getting back into gaming and I'm sort of regretting it. It just makes me angry, not relaxed. Overwatch added a role queue for quickplay(casual play) where I'm basically in queue for 10+ minutes(not very quick now is it) and added a bunch of new heroes that basically do stuff like being immune to ultimates like junkrat's ultimate. It pisses me off! I'm likely going to stop playing. I don't need stress inducing games.


This is exactly how I felt.  
Overwatch is ONLY fun when Im playing with someone I know wont apply pressure, or will help take the pressure off when its on.  
Im gunshy about LoL because my ex would DRILL me if something went even mildly wrong.  refused to play.  
Hell, even World of Warcraft classic.  All my friends apply too much pressure for that race to 60 and it destroys the game completely.  

So I play each game for incredibly small increments.  one match, or 30 mins.  Ill happily sit there for 3 hours playing Stardew Valley after work but thats really it.  
if Im buying games, I better have fun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2020)

The current discussion on my discord is way too furry even for me.


----------



## Fentanyl (Feb 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The current discussion on my discord is way too furry even for me.



May I have a link? I am in search of servers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2020)

Fentanyl said:


> May I have a link? I am in search of servers.



Private group chat not a server. x3


----------



## Fentanyl (Feb 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Private group chat not a server. x3



My bad lol. Revel in that furry degeneracy!


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The current discussion on my discord is way too furry even for me.




*wonders what this discussion is about*


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2020)

Simo said:


> *wonders what this discussion is about*





Spoiler



Ovipositor dildos...


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ovipositor dildos...



You know that I'm now not going to be able to make an omelette, from the fresh eggs my sister just dropped off this morning!


----------



## KobiTheFox (Feb 17, 2020)

Joeyyy said:


> This is exactly how I felt.
> Overwatch is ONLY fun when Im playing with someone I know wont apply pressure, or will help take the pressure off when its on.
> Im gunshy about LoL because my ex would DRILL me if something went even mildly wrong.  refused to play.
> Hell, even World of Warcraft classic.  All my friends apply too much pressure for that race to 60 and it destroys the game completely.
> ...


I stopped playing OW Competitive. It is so so toxic and pressure inducing. Unless you're with friends, forget about playing it for fun.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ovipositor dildos...



and Easter was never the same....... hehe


----------



## LightSnake (Feb 18, 2020)

Just came to say I'm feeling down, like I'm just taking the wrong choices and really need a hug. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 18, 2020)

The heat is on.


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 18, 2020)

*lurks*


----------



## Telnac (Feb 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *lurks*


*peeks* Good to see you again!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 18, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *peeks* Good to see you again!


Ish a sleepy tigr


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Good Evening :3


----------



## Telnac (Feb 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Ish a sleepy tigr


Well I hope you can get some good sleep tonight. 


AdenineWolf said:


> Good Evening :3


Good evening to you too!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 18, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Well I hope you can get some good sleep tonight.



only a couple more hours before I’m off work and heading home to do just that!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> only a couple more hours before I’m off work and heading home to do just that!


Wow I'm off of work before you are...

*checks outside to make sure the world isn't ending*


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 19, 2020)

Yesterday I learned that lamb tastes really good!
Its a lot like beef, which partially satisfied a recent craving for beef stew I've been having.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 19, 2020)

LightSnake said:


> Just came to say I'm feeling down, like I'm just taking the wrong choices and really need a hug. Thanks



Did no one give you your hug!?
*hugs the snek*


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 19, 2020)

Honestly I'm in the same boat though, I feel like I need someone to physically help me through the next week


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 20, 2020)

Battlechili said:


> Yesterday I learned that lamb tastes really good!
> Its a lot like beef, which partially satisfied a recent craving for beef stew I've been having.


Lamb is one of my favorite dishes but I don’t have it very often. 


Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Honestly I'm in the same boat though, I feel like I need someone to physically help me through the next week


My “like” is because I have been feeling the same way lately so I feel your pain. There are days when I have had to drag myself out of bed, mainly because my dog needed to go outside which means I have to get dressed and go walk her. If it weren’t for her, there are days I prolly wouldn’t get up or go outside at all. 


Telnac said:


> Wow I'm off of work before you are...
> 
> *checks outside to make sure the world isn't ending*


That is unusual lol!


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> There are days when I have had to drag myself out of bed, mainly because my dog needed to go outside which means I have to get dressed and go walk her. If it weren’t for her, there are days I prolly wouldn’t get up or go outside at all.



This is exactly why I've been thinking of adopting a dog when I'm financially stable enough. It really helps to go out and see the sunshine every once in a while!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2020)

Why?
How?
And what?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2020)

If you witness a robbery at an Apple store does that make you an iWitness?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Lamb is one of my favorite dishes but I don’t have it very often.
> 
> My “like” is because I have been feeling the same way lately so I feel your pain. There are days when I have had to drag myself out of bed, mainly because my dog needed to go outside which means I have to get dressed and go walk her. If it weren’t for her, there are days I prolly wouldn’t get up or go outside at all.
> 
> That is unusual lol!


*hugs ya both*

Oy. I hope things improve for you both soon!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2020)

*lurks*


----------



## TR273 (Feb 20, 2020)

*lurks moar.*


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 20, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *lurks moar.*



*lurks less*


----------



## Filter (Feb 20, 2020)

*lurks less, then lurks moar*


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2020)

This painting makes me giggle:

www.christies.com: Kenny Scharf (b. 1958) , LOVE


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2020)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How's everyone doing?


Off work and getting ready for probably the last weekend I’ll ever see my grandmother’s house...


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 20, 2020)

I forgot to defrost stuff for dinner so now I decide between eating tomorrow's lunch for dinner or going hungry tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2020)

You'd think a business that pulls in over a million a year through ad revenue could do a better Job at keep their server up. I am, of course, referring to Fur Affinity.

Guess it was a ddos.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Off work and getting ready for probably the last weekend I’ll ever see my grandmother’s house...


Wow. That can't be easy. I hope you can find some peace.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How's everyone doing?


Not bad, contemplating going to bed or finishing off a quick sketch first.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I forgot to defrost stuff for dinner so now I decide between eating tomorrow's lunch for dinner or going hungry tonight.


Tomorrow's lunch for dinner tonight, tonight's dinner for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Tomorrow's lunch for dinner tonight, tonight's dinner for lunch tomorrow?



Pretty much. 

Or I can shove a bunch of frozen pork chops into the microwave and try and thaw them out resulting in rubbery pucks of meat when I finally cook them.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Or I can shove a bunch of frozen pork chops into the microwave and try and thaw them out resulting in rubbery pucks of meat when I finally cook them.


Ick...


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 20, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Wow. That can't be easy. I hope you can find some peace.


Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2020)

Mum invited me out to dinner for my birthday and to see a band but I declined. I know I should've said yes but I just don't want the trouble and have grown rather apathetic about birthdays. 

I feel like shit...


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 21, 2020)

Sucks having a birthday and most people don't care


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 21, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Sucks having a birthday and most people don't care



No one said here anything to me on my birthday, but then again I didn't bring it up ^^;
Happy belated birthday though!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2020)

Tired today. ><


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 21, 2020)

My countries military want's to utilize fish and other aquatic life as spies to detect submarine activity that conventional technology would miss.
www.independent.co.uk: The US military is trying to turn fish into underwater spies


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My countries military want's to utilize fish and other aquatic life as spies to detect submarine activity that conventional technology would miss.
> www.independent.co.uk: The US military is trying to turn fish into underwater spies



Where I work, in the Barents Sea, a Beluga whale was discovered outfitted with military equipment last year. Norway finds 'Russian spy whale' off coast


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Where I work, in the Barents Sea, a Beluga whale was discovered outfitted with military equipment last year. Norway finds 'Russian spy whale' off coast


Call of Duty: Zoological Warfare


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Where I work, in the Barents Sea, a Beluga whale was discovered outfitted with military equipment last year. Norway finds 'Russian spy whale' off coast



This is some Red Alert bullshit right here.

I guess the giant squids didn't work out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Call of Duty: Zoological Warfare



Modern whalefare


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 21, 2020)

YOU'RE TOO SLOW.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 21, 2020)

How did you manage to fit that tiger inside you?


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 21, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Thats one juicy tiger


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Thats one juicy tiger



He's adorbs.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My countries military want's to utilize fish and other aquatic life as spies to detect submarine activity that conventional technology would miss.
> www.independent.co.uk: The US military is trying to turn fish into underwater spies



Wasn't that part of the plot of The Incredible Mr. Limpet?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My countries military want's to utilize fish and other aquatic life as spies to detect submarine activity that conventional technology would miss.
> www.independent.co.uk: The US military is trying to turn fish into underwater spies


They've been playing with that type of technology for years. I believe there was a story that they had dolphins trained to find underwater mines and alert us back in the 90s. I remember animal rights activists going nuts over that when the story broke. I don't know how true it is. The Pentagon funds all sorts of crazy sounding shit and much of it goes nowhere.

We do have a declassified report that the CIA sent in a cat with spying equipment surgically implanted on it to spy on the Soviet embassy. Apparently it was hit by a car and the whole program was canceled.

Acoustic Kitty - Wikipedia


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 21, 2020)

Telnac said:


> They've been playing with that type of technology for years. I believe there was a story that they had dolphins trained to find underwater mines and alert us back in the 90s. I remember animal rights activists going nuts over that when the story broke. I don't know how true it is. The Pentagon funds all sorts of crazy sounding shit and much of it goes nowhere.
> 
> We do have a declassified report that the CIA sent in a cat with spying equipment surgically implanted on it to spy on the Soviet embassy. Apparently it was hit by a car and the whole program was canceled.
> 
> Acoustic Kitty - Wikipedia



I also vaguely remember a project involving bats that would be trained to deliver bombs inside enemy installations. 

(Un)fortunately I think the bats ended up congregated near an allied refueling station. With bombs.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 21, 2020)

I went to see a bunch of keeshonds (the dog breed) yesterday and it was like the picture above. They're basically Fluffle Puff dogs.

They licked me to death and tried to drown me in their fur with cuddles. I tried to take a photo but they were too busy snuggling me aggressively to stay still for a shot. Soooo fluffy, tho.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I also vaguely remember a project involving bats that would be trained to deliver bombs inside enemy installations.
> 
> (Un)fortunately I think the bats ended up congregated near an allied refueling station. With bombs.



I think the failure of the bat bomb lead to the _Atomic _bomb being used instead too. :S


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2020)

They are evolving.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2020)

Riding shotgun @A Minty cheetah


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bk7Yy8InOjn/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2020)

Did you know. *Did you knooooow *that Microsoft paid Rockstar $75 mill to* not *make GTA 4 a PlayStation exclusive?

I think I like Microsoft just a little bit more now. But Windows 10 is still trash.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think I like Microsoft just a little bit more now.


On second thought...

www.neowin.net: Microsoft forcing users into setting up a Microsoft account for fresh installs


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> On second thought...
> 
> www.neowin.net: Microsoft forcing users into setting up a Microsoft account for fresh installs



F' that
Stop selling my fursonal information!


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2020)

In the Stupid is as Stupid does dept:

slate.com: Daredevil “Mad Mike” Hughes Dies in Rocket Crash on Mission to Prove Earth Is Flat


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 23, 2020)

Simo said:


> In the Stupid is as Stupid does dept:
> 
> slate.com: Daredevil “Mad Mike” Hughes Dies in Rocket Crash on Mission to Prove Earth Is Flat


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2020)

Simo said:


> In the Stupid is as Stupid does dept:
> 
> slate.com: Daredevil “Mad Mike” Hughes Dies in Rocket Crash on Mission to Prove Earth Is Flat



Yeah, I seen that.
Cannot *facepalm* hard enough.


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Yeah, I seen that.
> Cannot *facepalm* hard enough.



The part about 'steam powered' got me. Steam powered? I mean, I'm not a rocket scientist...granted. But still!


----------



## TR273 (Feb 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


>


It wasn't as bad as they were making it out to be.

(Or I've lived here too long and become immune to bad weather.)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2020)

Simo said:


> The part about 'steam powered' got me. Steam powered? I mean, I'm not a rocket scientist...granted. But still!


There is that, and so many other reasonanle questions.
Why not climb up a 5000' mountain, fly in an airplane at 30,000', or just travel on the surface in a straight line until reaching the "edge"?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

TR273 said:


> It wasn't as bad as they were making it out to be.
> 
> (Or I've lived here too long and become immune to bad weather.)



Here July tulips are opening!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2020)

Simo said:


> The part about 'steam powered' got me. Steam powered? I mean, I'm not a rocket scientist...granted. But still!


Steam rockets are totally a thing. It's more accurate to say that it's a monopropellant rocket.  When you run concentrated hydrogen peroxide over a silver mesh, the silver acts as a catalyst and causes the hydrogen peroxide to flash into a super heated mix of steam and molecular oxygen. It's less explosive and therefore safer than dual propellant rockets but it also delivers far less performance.

That rocket was never going to propel him into high enough altitude to accomplish his goal of proving that the Earth was flat. But the fact that he didn't understand why the Earth has to be a sphere tells me that physics was never his strong suit.

Still... I can't see why anyone would strap themselves to such a rocket without having a well tested escape system.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Here July tulips are opening!



This weather is as nutty as a fruitcake.
I am getting pollen dust on my cars.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hydrogen peroxide?
I think that was the stuff they used to use in the old ‘Blue Steel’ nuclear missiles back in the 60’s.  
Apparently the safety advice boiled down to, ‘Don’t get it on you because you WILL end up on fire.’


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Steam rockets are totally a thing. It's more accurate to say that it's a monopropellant rocket.  When you run concentrated hydrogen peroxide over a silver mesh, the silver acts as a catalyst and causes the hydrogen peroxide to flash into a super heated mix of steam and molecular oxygen. It's less explosive and therefore safer than dual propellant rockets but it also delivers far less performance.
> 
> That rocket was never going to propel him into high enough altitude to accomplish his goal of proving that the Earth was flat. But the fact that he didn't understand why the Earth has to be a sphere tells me that physics was never his strong suit.
> 
> Still... I can't see why anyone would strap themselves to such a rocket without having a well tested escape system.



I see.

What makes little sense is why a person would be allowed to even _attempt_ such a thing; seems dangerous, even in a desert. Not just to him, but to anyone nearby, or in adjoining airspace. What a spooky, paranoid sounding nut. All these 'NASA and the gov'mint are just pulling our leg' sorts that have come out of the woodwork these days are a sad symptom of the times. I'm only guessing, but I image he had a sizable Twitter and You Tube Following : P


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Hydrogen peroxide?
> I think that was the stuff they used to use in the old ‘Blue Steel’ nuclear missiles back in the 60’s.
> Apparently the safety advice boiled down to, ‘Don’t get it on you because you WILL end up on fire.’


According to Wikipedia, the Blue Steel used hydrogen peroxide as an oxidizer and kerosene, so it's a dual fuel rocket. That's a much higher performance rocket than a monopropellant one but yes, it'd be very prone to catching fire when fully fuelled! Hydrogen peroxide alone can't do that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2020)

Cats r dumb.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2020)

Plot twist: seagull is actually suicidal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2020)

MAWHAAHGRGH 22 notifications this evening.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks like another snow storm tomorrow. maybe.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 24, 2020)

It feels like Spring here eve though it's February, though if I recall, winter weather alternates from stormy and cold, to warm every couple years.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 24, 2020)

All the snow here is melting. And then freezing up over night.

Parking lots are a hazard.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2020)

All the snow here is melting. And then freezing up over night.

Fields are a hazard.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm still wearing pants instead of shorts.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Feb 24, 2020)

I dont know if its serious or not, but for the past couple of days my heart has been feeling a little weird. I'm not sure how to discribe it. It sometimes feels like its kinda stuck at the start of a pound (like when you have been running and your heart starts pounding). I havent done anything recently to make it pound and the feeling goes away whenever I get relaxed enough. It started when I ate some new kind of soup while sitting on the sofa. Will it go away on its on or do I need to do something like make my heart pound or eat/stop eating something?

EDIT: Also, there is no pain at all.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 24, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I dont know if its serious or not, but for the past couple of days my heart has been feeling a little weird. I'm not sure how to discribe it. It sometimes feels like its kinda stuck at the start of a pound (like when you have been running and your heart starts pounding). I havent done anything recently to make it pound and the feeling goes away whenever I get relaxed enough. It started when I ate some new kind of soup while sitting on the sofa. Will it go away on its on or do I need to do something like make my heart pound or eat/stop eating something?
> 
> EDIT: Also, there is no pain at all.


I'm no doctor but it sounds like heart palpitations, which are harmless. That said, if you're concerned about it I'd recommend getting it checked out just to put your kind at ease.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2020)

Been having a lot of dreams about family violence lately, not sure what they mean.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2020)

I feel bad for Tesla owners. They work their ass off their whole life to get something like that and some jealous and spiteful arsehole comes along and smashes it up. Their aggression is misplaced.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2020)

There is so much fetish porn on Twitter, ugh.


----------



## LightSnake (Feb 24, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Honestly I'm in the same boat though, I feel like I need someone to physically help me through the next week


Huge snake hug incoming!!!!!  Thanks for the hug!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Feb 25, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm no doctor but it sounds like heart palpitations, which are harmless. That said, if you're concerned about it I'd recommend getting it checked out just to put your kind at ease.


Unless it starts hurting, I'm going to assume its harmless like you said. Thank you.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 25, 2020)

I guess no snow now. Sucks, I cancelled an appointment because they said 4-11 inches yesterday morning.


----------



## Lobie5 (Feb 25, 2020)

the luxury shag fur i was supposed to buy for my fursuit just went out of stock, and i'm lowkey freakin' out. i was hopin' to get it before my birthday, but oof.


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 25, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I dont know if its serious or not, but for the past couple of days my heart has been feeling a little weird.


I think I get the same thing, it's a little scary.. If you have an insurance plan that won't push you over the barrel it's worth checking out your heart..
I changed my diet pretty dramatically a few years back in reaction to it (actually lost a ton of weight too ) and that helped a good deal. 
Maybe carry some aspirin just in case and be mindful of all the 'good for your heart' stuff. It's good for your brain and other stuff too anyway :3


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 25, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm *proud *and *honored *to be coyote yote..... and I'm proud I have my thread about them going....
> and - I _don't care_ about what the haters say.



I love laying in my hammock at night listening to coyote songs~
I just bought a little stuffed yote in Big Bend NP to watch my motorcycle when I'm out on the road :3


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 25, 2020)

*exhausted faceplant*


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2020)

I never gain anything by clicking on 'what's trending' on twitter. 

I'm not really sure that it wouldn't just be better of the site didn't exist. Aside from porn and art all I really get from twitter is people's valueless hot-takes, which are never really anything original or eye-opening.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 25, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *exhausted faceplant*


Eeps... and offers a pillow.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 25, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *exhausted faceplant*


*Makes the floor squashy so you don't hurt yourself.*

*Offers warm blanket and hot chocolate.*


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I never gain anything by clicking on 'what's trending' on twitter.
> 
> I'm not really sure that it wouldn't just be better of the site didn't exist. Aside from porn and art all I really get from twitter is people's valueless hot-takes, which are never really anything original or eye-opening.


I feel that, but you've got to assume that what's trending appeals to the generic majority of people, hence the word "trend".. Literally never seen anything interesting there either..
I have a hard time engaging on Twitter, it moves too fast so good posts are old by the time I find them and people are at eachother's throats too often.
There is good content though, its fun to scroll. I'm experimenting with reddit now too- I was only there for the vanlife/solar stuff before.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> I feel that, but you've got to assume that what's trending appeals to the generic majority of people, hence the word "trend".. Literally never seen anything interesting there either..
> I have a hard time engaging on Twitter, it moves too fast so good posts are old by the time I find them and people are at eachother's throats too often.
> There is good content though, its fun to scroll. I'm experimenting with reddit now too- I was only there for the vanlife/solar stuff before.



Couple of weeks ago the trend recommended to me was people talking about how they thought 9/11 was an inside job. 
Today I watch people shout at each other about how they dislike a swedish teenager.

I browse the 'mapporn' reddit sometimes, but that's about all I do there.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Couple of weeks ago the trend recommended to me was people talking about how they thought 9/11 was an inside job.
> Today I watch people shout at each other about how they dislike a swedish teenager.
> 
> I browse the 'mapporn' reddit sometimes, but that's about all I do there.


Well what can you expect from a platform with 'Twit' in the title.


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 25, 2020)

I have suspicions that websites' "For You" sections are rarely ever just for me :\


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 25, 2020)

Ever walk into a store with headphones on and the staff_ still_ try and talk to you?

It's so fucking annoying. Take a hint, asshole, I don't want to listen to you!


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm still wearing pants instead of shorts.



ive been wearing shorts the entire winter


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2020)

Replace thermostat.
Check.
Flush radiator.
Check.
Blow radiator.
Check.
Still no job or alternative income for continued maintenance.
Fuck my life.

Sometimes I seriously do believe that my life is a joke and the punchline...


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Replace thermostat.
> Check.
> Flush radiator.
> Check.
> ...


Hey, I _live _out of an old 80's van. You wanna talk about overheating engines, tell me about it 

What do you think is wrong? Might be able to help find cheap parts..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2020)

Got a mechanic to flush my radiator with detergent and I think the years worth of buildup it removed caused a leak. Either that or something else. So now I'm looking at at least a $300 bill, and that's just for the radiator...


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Got a mechanic to flush my radiator with detergent and I think the years worth of buildup it removed caused a leak. Either that or something else. So now I'm looking at at least a $300 bill, and that's just for the radiator...


You could pull it out, fill it with water and watch to see where it leaks (if you can't see it already). Putting some epoxy in the hole is the cheapest easiest way. But in any case, go looking for a radiator at a scrap yard before you buy a new one, it'll be _way_ cheaper than new.


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 26, 2020)

@A Minty cheetah 
www.nbcnews.com: Two cheetah cubs born by IVF for first time


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 26, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> @A Minty cheetah
> www.nbcnews.com: Two cheetah cubs born by IVF for first time


TwT
That's simply amazing!!! So cuuuute!!!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 26, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Eeps... and offers a pillow.





TR273 said:


> *Makes the floor squashy so you don't hurt yourself.*
> 
> *Offers warm blanket and hot chocolate.*


*accepts the pillow and blanket and hot chocolate and turns into a cocoa-sipping purrito* thanks guys


----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *accepts the pillow and blanket and hot chocolate and turns into a cocoa-sipping purrito* thanks guys



Hey there! Hope ya manage to relax some, something warm to drink is always a comfort...winter especially.

~

Both the male and female pileated woodpecker are out at the feeder...my favorite birds. Part of me has the absurd idea of hugging them, knowing full well that it would be impossible, and if it were, that it would no doubt lead to some various wounds from that long, pointy beak!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 26, 2020)

Simo said:


> Hey there! Hope ya manage to relax some, something warm to drink is always a comfort...winter especially.
> 
> ~
> 
> Both the male and female pileated woodpecker are out at the feeder...my favorite birds. Part of me has the absurd idea of hugging them, knowing full well that it would be impossible, and if it were, that it would no doubt lead to some various wounds from that long, pointy beak!


There’s a Gila woodpecker or two that frequent my parents’ hummingbird feeder... drinks from it and everything...


----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> There’s a Gila woodpecker or two that frequent my parents’ hummingbird feeder... drinks from it and everything...



Aw, those look pretty! Just looked this up...wow, they are adapted to pecking cacti, and such! Amazing how adaptive birds can be. But if there are plants to peck, woodpeckers will find a way to peck them. : )


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 26, 2020)

Some sad news: www.usatoday.com: Kazuhisa Hashimoto, creator of the 'Konami Code' for video games, has died


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 27, 2020)

I replaced my van's ball joints today and my hands feel like they've been through a wood chipper xwx
Always feels good to have big chores out of the way though!


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 27, 2020)

Simo said:


> Aw, those look pretty! Just looked this up...wow, they are adapted to pecking cacti, and such! Amazing how adaptive birds can be. But if there are plants to peck, woodpeckers will find a way to peck them. : )


Doesn’t matter if it’s a plant or not... ive seen them sit on top of streetlights and drill at the metal to declare their territory >.>


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi open chat!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 27, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Doesn’t matter if it’s a plant or not... ive seen them sit on top of streetlights and drill at the metal to declare their territory >.>


*lol* I don't recall seeing that when I lived in Phoenix! 


Pogo said:


> Hi open chat!


Hello!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi hi.  :3


----------



## TR273 (Feb 27, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Doesn’t matter if it’s a plant or not... ive seen them sit on top of streetlights and drill at the metal to declare their territory >.>


We've got one that attacks a metal covering on top of a wooden telegraph pole. He's like a tiny, demented jackhammer.


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 27, 2020)

So if California bans all incandescent lightbulbs, what's going to happen to all the lava lamps?


----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> So if California bans all incandescent lightbulbs, what's going to happen to all the lava lamps?



Yikes! They will harden and just become volcanic rock lamps.


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 27, 2020)

Simo said:


> Yikes! They will harden and just become volcanic rock lamps.


Oh, so like this?


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 27, 2020)

It has a been sleepy kinda day....


----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> It has a been sleepy kinda day....



Very much a hibernating kinda day here, too. I decided to go ahead and just embrace laziness today.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 27, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> It has a been sleepy kinda day....


I wish I could say the same! Today's been a rough one.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 27, 2020)

Evening Gentlefurs ^^


----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I wish I could say the same! Today's been a rough one.



Hope things look up over the weekend there.

~

Going to meet a local fur who wants to organize local meets with my friend this weekend. Guess this will technically be a meet...there'll be 3 of us 

One goal is to get a small boardgaming group together...really, just 2 more would be ideal. Then, we also want to plan some meets for spring/summer: I'm thinking mini-golf, a pic-nic and swimming meet on the beach, and ??? Will be fun, even if we just manage to get 6 or 10 people.


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Evening Gentlefurs ^^


I'm not a gentlefur!
I'm a tough burlyfur! rrr..



Simo said:


> One goal is to get a small boardgaming group together...really, just 2 more would be ideal.


That sounds awesome, I'm jealous!
Wish I could find a local group doing D&D, I used to be in a group back east. They weren't furs but it was an awesome time on a regular basis.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 28, 2020)

Not just man's best friend.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2020)

I have no energy at all lately.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 28, 2020)

Drink one of these:


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Drink one of these:


That makes me feel sick just looking at it


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 28, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> That makes me feel sick just looking at it



It's ok. It isn't safe for all kidneys after all.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> It's ok. It isn't safe for all kidneys after all.


*False advertisement* >w>


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Drink one of these:


----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2020)

Eating a Cornish Pasty here that I got in the Upper Peninsula...these things are good! Odd they are not more widespread/popular.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 29, 2020)

My stick is bigger than your stick. You like stick? Let's smash.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BtlsFFUgqKl/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 29, 2020)

#trolled


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223090017397960705


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 29, 2020)

I know the feels...


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B1JIDBTHtPK/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 29, 2020)

There's just something right about a horse with a moustache.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 29, 2020)

Why should cats be the only ones allowed to have fun.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bs5148LBH2z/


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 29, 2020)

Speaking of cats, I have one that spends her time in my family's garage. We set up some pillows and a heat lamp for her. We call her Smudge because she has all black fur except for one small patch of white on her chest.


----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Speaking of cats, I have one that spends her time in my family's garage. We set up some pillows and a heat lamp for her. We call her Smudge because she has all black fur except for one small patch of white on her chest.



Some cats just seem to like it better outdoors. My sister has a kitty that likes to sleep out in the horse-barn, in the hay...very sweet, loving cats, but also, he likes to get in scuffles. He'll come inside for a bit, but seems to wanna go back out pretty fast. A cuddly but wayward grey tiger cat, of ample girth.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 1, 2020)

I haven't seen my cat in over a week. He has been known to go on the occasional walkabout. I just hope he is okay.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I haven't seen my cat in over a week. He has been known to go on the occasional walkabout. I just hope he is okay.


Yikes.  I hope so too! 

Are there pet shelters in your area you can check with? Maybe they have him.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 1, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yikes.  I hope so too!
> 
> Are there pet shelters in your area you can check with? Maybe they have him.



He is chipped. They should call me if they catch him.


----------



## Knotserp (Mar 1, 2020)

Well I finally caved and watched Beastars along with the full manga. 

Probably one of the best decisions I have made in a long time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thinking I should start smoking...


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 2, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I haven't seen my cat in over a week. He has been known to go on the occasional walkabout. I just hope he is okay.


My dog growing up liked walkabouts. She decided to go on one on two separate Christmas Eves  as well as a bunch of other times. Despite coyotes, cars and rednecks she always found her way back ...eventually.
Also just had a friend find his cat after a _month_, a block from where she disappeared.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 2, 2020)

Apparently, the pics my new phone takes are too high quality for the site to let me post here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thinking I should start smoking...


----------



## Telnac (Mar 2, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Apparently, the pics my new phone takes are too high quality for the site to let me post here.


Try imgur or Instragram


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Thinking I should start smoking...


Take my advice. Don't

I quit smoking. The one thing worse than the health effects it gives you is the nicotine addiction itself. That addiction and dependence screws up your life completely and permanently damages your brain and how it functions. I quit years ago and I still feel like I am recovering from it.


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Take my advice. Don't
> 
> I quit smoking. The one thing worse than the health effects it gives you is the nicotine addiction itself. That addiction and dependence screws up your life completely and permanently damages your brain and how it functions. I quit years ago and I still feel like I am recovering from it.



I'd agree that it's really hard to quit smoking. It's been almost 6 months now, and there's many days I _still_ crave one...and often, in the first three months, it was like not even a day had passed, since I quit. It really messes with concentration: for the longest time, it seemed I could hardly focus at all, and it's still something that seems somehow 'off'...I'm sure it'll come back, but yikes, it tales a long time. Also really messes with emotions.

But it does get easier over time...though, I do wonder: will I _always_ get cravings? I quit once for over 3 years, and looking back, it seems like it does get easier, but I can never recall a time when the temptation wasn't kicking around, somewhere. I just tell myself: no matter if I smoke or don't smoke, I'll still crave one: so, better and cheaper if I don't smoke.

Hope ya feel better, there: not an easy thing to kick, but possible.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 2, 2020)

Simo said:


> I'd agree that it's really hard to quit smoking. It's been almost 6 months now, and there's many days I _still_ crave one...and often, in the first three months, it was like not even a day had passed, since I quit. It really messes with concentration: for the longest time, it seemed I could hardly focus at all, and it's still something that seems somehow 'off'...I'm sure it'll come back, but yikes, it tales a long time. Also really messes with emotions.
> 
> But it does get easier over time...though, I do wonder: will I _always_ get cravings? I quit once for over 3 years, and looking back, it seems like it does get easier, but I can never recall a time when the temptation wasn't kicking around, somewhere. I just tell myself: no matter if I smoke or don't smoke, I'll still crave one: so, better and cheaper if I don't smoke.
> 
> Hope ya feel better, there: not an easy thing to kick, but possible.


The cravings stop, but it left me as a changed person in a way I don't enjoy. Anyway I do feel much better from when I quit. Much better.

The tobacco corporations literally design cigarettes to be as addictive and hard to quit as possible. They are a perfect example of what it means to be evil.


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> The cravings stop, but it left me as a changed person in a way I don't enjoy.
> 
> The tobacco corporations literally design cigarettes to be as addictive and hard to quite as scientifically possible. They are a perfect example of what it means to be evil.



I'd have to agree...definitely evil. It's odd: it's like there's this nagging little part of me that feels like my thoughts are somehow muffled? Well, hopefully, we'll both keep changing and growing over time, and for the better. : )


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 2, 2020)

Simo said:


> I'd have to agree...definitely evil. It's odd: it's like there's this nagging little part of me that feels like my thoughts are somehow muffled? Well, hopefully, we'll both keep changing and growing over time, and for the better. : )


In lighter news, I'm watching Billy Idol videos and envying these lucky young women who got to go front row to see this devilishly sexy man rock his heart out in tight black torn leather like a musical road warrior. It's like I have a retro crush on the guy.


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> In lighter news, I'm watching Billy Idol videos and envying these lucky young women who got to go front row to see this devilishly sexy man rock his heart out in tight black torn leather like a musical road warrior. It's like I have a retro crush on the guy.



Aw! Retro crushes are fun.

His Generation X era is good, too...hard to believe it dates back to 1977, or roundabouts.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Take my advice. Don't
> 
> I quit smoking. The one thing worse than the health effects it gives you is the nicotine addiction itself. That addiction and dependence screws up your life completely and permanently damages your brain and how it functions. I quit years ago and I still feel like I am recovering from it.



I'm aware of the effects and addiction doesn't worry me. If anything I would be consuming it for medicinal purposes (as hard as that might be to believe).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 3, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I wish I could say the same! Today's been a rough one.



I hope the weekend treated you better


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2020)

Just learned that my country is responsible for a popular meme. How nice...


----------



## Telnac (Mar 3, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I hope the weekend treated you better


It did. Yes, thank you! 

I hope you're doing well.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 3, 2020)

Telnac said:


> It did. Yes, thank you!
> 
> I hope you're doing well.


As well as I can I suppose. Though allergy season can be over already pleaseandthankyou.... *sneezes violently*


----------



## Telnac (Mar 3, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> As well as I can I suppose. Though allergy season can be over already pleaseandthankyou.... *sneezes violently*


Oddly, the only time I've suffered from allergies is when I lived in the Phoenix area.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 3, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Oddly, the only time I've suffered from allergies is when I lived in the Phoenix area.


We have a lot of weird plant pollen here.... not to mention all the dust... and no rain or humidity to make it all stay on the ground where it belongs.


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 4, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> We have a lot of weird plant pollen here.... not to mention all the dust... and no rain or humidity to make it all stay on the ground where it belongs.


This allergy season is really psychological torture. With every sniffle I'm forced to think "Do I have the corona virus?? Maybe? If I blow my nose will other people think I have it?!".


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 4, 2020)

give me inspiration for a cultist on the run


----------



## Telnac (Mar 4, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> give me inspiration for a cultist on the run


Chariots of ghost pepper sauce


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 4, 2020)

Got a job interview today, and I'm supposed to be starting another one next week. 

Oh well, first in first serve.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 4, 2020)

I just used Nair for the first time. Though it does exactly what it says, the experience is nasty. The things I do for lust...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 4, 2020)

So turns out they are looking for someone to fill a 56 hour week. And you know what, I'm ok with that; haven't earned a decent dollar in years.


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 4, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I just used Nair for the first time. Though it does exactly what it says, the experience is nasty. The things I do for lust...


Ehww >~<
Honestly I can live with the idea of 
... manscaping, but like, if it can melt hair off do you really want that on your skin?



Toasty9399 said:


> give me inspiration for a cultist on the run


It's the 26th century and you've just reconstructed a tree from a sample of its genome. It's the most beautiful thing you've ever seen and you want everyone to know, but the government doesn't want this 'disease' to be seen by an ignorant population.
Failing that:
It's the 21st century,
You're a furry.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2020)

Ain't nothing quite like that new leather wallet smell! Intoxicating!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 5, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> Ehww >~<
> Honestly I can live with the idea of
> ... manscaping, but like, if it can melt hair off do you really want that on your skin?


It took me a while to figure out how it actually works (it breaks down keratin). By then, my fingernails were starting to erode.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 5, 2020)

*flops*


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 5, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> It's the 26th century and you've just reconstructed a tree from a sample of its genome. It's the most beautiful thing you've ever seen and you want everyone to know, but the government doesn't want this 'disease' to be seen by an ignorant population.
> Failing that:
> It's the 21st century,
> You're a furry.


Nice, I'm stealing this, kinda.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm stealing the first part I mean. Inspiration you see.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 5, 2020)

Kiaara said:


> Hello!


Hi there!


SashaBengal said:


> *flops*


How are you doing?


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 5, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It took me a while to figure out how it actually works (it breaks down keratin). By then, my fingernails were starting to erode.


That's fascinating.. so then, gloves and you're fine? Or is there some keratin in your skin?


Kiaara said:


> Hello!


Walcom~


Toasty9399 said:


> Nice, I'm stealing this, kinda.


 That's cool. If you wind up the next Jk Rowling then spot me a hundo, k?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 5, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> That's fascinating.. so then, gloves and you're fine? Or is there some keratin in your skin?
> 
> Walcom~
> That's cool. If you wind up the next Jk Rowling then spot me a hundo, k?


Yes, my RP post will become famous for your 'black coffee bloodied roses' feverdream/vision quote.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 5, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *flops*


*Catches*


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 5, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Yes, my RP post will become famous for your 'black coffee bloodied roses' feverdream/vision quote.


Perseptive, I had just bombed a pot of midnight sun before writing that.


TR273 said:


> *Catches*


*TRUSTFALL*


----------



## TR273 (Mar 5, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> Perseptive, I had just bombed a pot of midnight sun before writing that.
> 
> *TRUSTFALL*


*Runs and catches.*


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 5, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *Runs and catches.*


My hero~

What's new all?


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 5, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Hi there!


Boop!


----------



## TR273 (Mar 5, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> My hero~
> 
> What's new all?


Not much to be honest, just work and some catch-up art.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 5, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> Perseptive, I had just bombed a pot of midnight sun before writing that.
> 
> *TRUSTFALL*


rip


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 5, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Not much to be honest, just work and some catch-up art.


Cool, good way to wind down.
I'm kinda excited, I haven't actually filled up a sketch page in a long time and I got through one tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2020)

Ain't nothing like the smell of ammonia. Clean.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 5, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How are you doing?


Considering all the things, okay I guess


TR273 said:


> *Catches*


Thanks buddy


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)

*Hey! *Who left the chat _open_????

I'm not paying all this money to air condition this entire website!!


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 5, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> *Hey! *Who left the chat _open_????
> 
> I'm not paying all this money to air condition this entire website!!


It's air conditioned for free by cool cats like you!


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> It's air conditioned for free by cool cats like you!


.... :0
Fair enough >w<


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 5, 2020)

Next time I build a little home on wheels like this, I'm going to make sure I don't have to clear out my kitchen and move my refrigerator to get at the starting battery..

I got my charging relay installed though so I shouldn't have to touch it for awhile!


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 6, 2020)

*faceplants* soooo muchhhh sanitizerrrrrr


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 6, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *faceplants* soooo muchhhh sanitizerrrrrr


My corona virus lifehack is those little bottles of doctor Bronners. Those aren't ever sold out, I carry a water bottle anyway _and _I stay hydrated.
Also vitamin C. Lotsa lemons.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *faceplants* soooo muchhhh sanitizerrrrrr


My employer is making preparations to have everyone work from home. Oy.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 6, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> My corona virus lifehack is those little bottles of doctor Bronners. Those aren't ever sold out, I carry a water bottle anyway _and _I stay hydrated.
> Also vitamin C. Lotsa lemons.





Telnac said:


> My employer is making preparations to have everyone work from home. Oy.


My workplace is “taking preemptive precautions” out of “concern” for our customers to try to help do our part to keep everyone as healthy as possible. Which means that we are now sanitizing everything anyone touches... which means that since we’ve not been doing this, *everything* had to be cleaned yesterday and today so we can start “fresh.” -.-

The ironic thing to me is that this is what they recommend to do every flu season just that they now have a sensationalized illness to hype things up.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> My workplace is “taking preemptive precautions” out of “concern” for our customers to try to help do our part to keep everyone as healthy as possible. Which means that we are now sanitizing everything anyone touches... which means that since we’ve not been doing this, *everything* had to be cleaned yesterday and today so we can start “fresh.” -.-
> 
> The ironic thing to me is that this is what they recommend to do every flu season just that they now have a sensationalized illness to hype things up.


At least they're taking it seriously. As bad as the flu is, this sounds way worse. Tho I am sorry you had to do all that extra work!


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> At least they're taking it seriously. As bad as the flu is, this sounds way worse. Tho I am sorry you had to do all that extra work!


Despite all the extra work, it is nice to know we *finally* have a cleaner work environment. My inner germaphobe was giddy as I went a bit overboard with cleaning *all the things*


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Despite all the extra work, it is nice to know we *finally* have a cleaner work environment. My inner germaphobe was giddy as I went a bit overboard with cleaning *all the things*


Cool. Well I hope everyone there stays safe, you and the public alike.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Cool. Well I hope everyone there stays safe, you and the public alike.


For you as well... I think y’all have had more confirmed cases than us


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> For you as well... I think y’all have had more confirmed cases than us


Sadly very true. So far we're ok.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Sadly very true. So far we're ok.


That’s good, let’s hope this all blows over quickly. In the meantime, I think imma try to get some sleep.... I have a long day tomorrow too -.- no rest for the wicked I guess...


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> That’s good, let’s hope this all blows over quickly. In the meantime, I think imma try to get some sleep.... I have a long day tomorrow too -.- no rest for the wicked I guess...


Sleep well


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 6, 2020)

My college professor yesterday: “I hope you are a progressive person”

Me: “I’m actually a Geiko guy but I grew up in a State Farm household”


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Sleep well


The hours I slept were good I guess.... though I wish I could have slept a bit more -.-


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My college professor yesterday: “I hope you are a progressive person”
> 
> Me: “I’m actually a Geiko guy but I grew up in a State Farm household”


That’s a good one lol


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> The hours I slept were good I guess.... though I wish I could have slept a bit more -.-


I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get much sleep. Lately 4-5 hours of sleep has been all I've managed to get. Crunch time sux.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get much sleep. Lately 4-5 hours of sleep has been all I've managed to get. Crunch time sux.


Ouch I was wondering about that with how late it was. Though I have to remember the time diff.... at least till next week XD


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2020)

Quiet here! I'd almost think there was a virtual version of the Corona Virus afoot! No cases up here in Michigan so far; we are pretty isolated. I've noted that so far, it seems to have been worse in places that do not get too cold...so maybe the cold stems its spread?

Well, here's hoping things don't get too bad for anyone, warm or cold.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 6, 2020)

Simo said:


> Quiet here! I'd almost think there was a virtual version of the Corona Virus afoot! No cases up here in Michigan so far; we are pretty isolated. I've noted that so far, it seems to have been worse in places that do not get too cold...so maybe the cold stems its spread?
> 
> Well, here's hoping things don't get too bad for anyone, warm or cold.




Oh no!!!


----------



## Ancert.Reovolt (Mar 6, 2020)

Meow, I'm not too worried of some beer type virus. I don't drink beer, I drink coconut water, watered down gatorade, and watered down water.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2020)

Still can't get firefox on windows 10 to work entirely correctly.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 6, 2020)

Good Afternoon fellow furs :3


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Good Afternoon fellow furs :3


Alas, not so far.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Alas, not so far.



*gives bacon*


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *gives bacon*


 Thank you!!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Alas, not so far.


*gives you an egg*
Happy Pre-pre Easter


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *gives you an egg*
> Happy Pre-pre Easter


Thanks!

*eats breakfast for dinner*


----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 6, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *eats breakfast for dinner*


Dont cha' mean 'brinner'? or brunch?


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Dont cha' mean 'brinner'? or brunch?



Breakfast foods are pretty tasty anytime, really...a nice omelette, pancakes, hashbrowns...mmm...



Telnac said:


> Alas, not so far.



Hope the evening is better. At least it's Friday, the day of traditionally kicking back and diving into the weekend. : )

(My 'wild years' are certainly not forgotten : P)


----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 6, 2020)

Simo said:


> Breakfast foods are pretty tasty anytime, really...a nice omelette, pancakes, hashbrowns...mmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What were your 'wild years' like my old wise skunk sir? :3
*sits down, legs crossed with excitement*


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2020)

Simo said:


> Breakfast foods are pretty tasty anytime, really...a nice omelette, pancakes, hashbrowns...mmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet but I'll get past it. Getting some rest this weekend will certainly help.


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> What were your 'wild years' like my old wise skunk sir? :3



Heh! Well, they started in college on a low-key note, and spanned my days in Baltimore/DC...and involved me being a very social skunk, who did wine lists for a living, for some fancy restaurants. So there was a lot of going out, and exploring the artsy-fartsy night life of the city: dive bars, coffee shops (less wild), various parties, small and large, a great deal of having friends over, and going to friend places to hang out...and sometimes seeing bands, various festivals in the city (all the neighborhoods had street festivals, on various weekends, in the city: little Italy, Greek-town, Fells Point, Bolton Hill Festival, Artscape...the city seemed to like any excuse to drink in public: ) ) Lots of crazy late-nights! Now, I'm back in the wilderness, far from cities, and things are more quiet; nature is close at hand. It was fun, but yikes, looking back, I maybe had a bit too much fun here and again  Oddly, there was even a little alternative place that had local bands play called, "Too Much Fun!" Now my fun is more low key, but I 'reckon there is still a bit of the wild skunk left.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 6, 2020)

Simo said:


> Heh! Well, they started in college on a low-key note, and spanned my days in Baltimore/DC...and involved me being a very social skunk, who did wine lists for a living, for some fancy restaurants. So there was a lot of going out, and exploring the artsy-fartsy night life of the city: dive bars, coffee shops (less wild), various parties, small and large, a great deal of having friends over, and going to friend places to hang out...and sometimes seeing bands, various festivals in the city (all the neighborhoods had street festivals, on various weekends, in the city: little Italy, Greek-town, Fells Point, Bolton Hill Festival, Artscape...the city seemed to like any excuse to drink in public: ) ) Lots of crazy late-nights! Now, I'm back in the wilderness, far from cities, and things are more quiet; nature is close at hand. It was fun, but yikes, looking back, I maybe had a bit too much fun here and again  Oddly, there was even a little alternative place that had local bands play called, "Too Much Fun!" Now my fun is more low key, but I 'reckon there is still a bit of the wild skunk left.



WoWo!!
That's a _Miiighhtyyy _interesting time of your life you had there :3
I see, you're a country skunko now huh? 
Where i come from, we got a mix of civilization, the outdoors, and the open country.
Never been to the full city life before, from your account, i can imagine it's all sounds like fun 
Just be careful of us wild Wolfkin out there, they won't hesitate to eat you up haha, especially the were-folk


----------



## Simo (Mar 7, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> WoWo!!
> That's a _Miiighhtyyy _interesting time of your life you had there :3
> I see, you're a country skunko now huh?
> Where i come from, we got a mix of civilization, the outdoors, and the open country.
> ...



It sure was! But yep, back into the country, where I grew up, as a boy. All in all, I'm glad I struck out to the big city, and I sure would say to try it out; taught me tons...and you can always come home. 

I'll be sure to watch out for those Wolfkins...we have coyotes here; I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2020)

How goes everyone this fine Saturday? (Or Sunday for you time travelers on the other side of the International Date Line... )


----------



## TR273 (Mar 7, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How goes everyone this fine Saturday? (Or Sunday for you time travelers on the other side of the International Date Line... )


Filled with determination!
(And tea)


----------



## AdenineWolf (Mar 7, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How goes everyone this fine Saturday? (Or Sunday for you time travelers on the other side of the International Date Line... )


I'm well, i did a workout today with my upper arms, biceps, and chest.
I'm heading to my fathers today for the weekend. Should hopefully be okay


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Filled with determination!
> (And tea)


Tea is always good to be full of


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 7, 2020)

*farts*
*loses electrons*
*oxidizes*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2020)

Sounds like your butt needs administrative attention! Quick, someone get an admin!


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 8, 2020)

/give Borophagus_Monoclinous electron 64


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 8, 2020)

I can't fucking sleep! Even with these bulshit placebo sleeping pills! I'm not going to be able to hold down this job if I can't at least get this right. :'c


----------



## Telnac (Mar 8, 2020)

Insomnia sucks hardcore. That's for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 8, 2020)

I feel like putting my head through a wall. I'm stuck between two places at the moment and keep having to push forward my employment of a more guaranteed job over one that is more local because I'm told I will get a final answer on my employment of said job on different days. I was told Friday, then Monday, now I'm told Tuesday. If this shit keeps up I'm going to lose out on both jobs.

Have been an adult for many years now and it never seems to get any easier...


----------



## Telnac (Mar 8, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I feel like putting my head through a wall. I'm stuck between two places at the moment and keep having to push forward my employment of a more guaranteed job over one that is more local because I'm told I will get a final answer on my employment of said job on different days. I was told Friday, then Monday, now I'm told Tuesday. If this shit keeps up I'm going to lose out on both jobs.
> 
> Have been an adult for many years now and it never seems to get any easier...


Changing jobs is rough as hell. I hope you get a more stable situation soon.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 8, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can't fucking sleep! Even with these bulshit placebo sleeping pills! I'm not going to be able to hold down this job if I can't at least get this right. :'c



Try not drinking coffee at bed time


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 9, 2020)

*flops then sneezes, bouncing into the air a bit before sniffling* dang allergies...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 9, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Changing jobs is rough as hell. I hope you get a more stable situation soon.


It's not so bad if you live in a high-employment area but if you have no money to move in the first place then it sort of throws that out the window.



Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Try not drinking coffee at bed time


Maybe I'm not drinking enough!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 9, 2020)

My hair fur is getting really long, and I need to get a brush. I was thinking of something like this:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 9, 2020)

Well, one job fell through, hopefully I still have the other.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 9, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, one job fell through, hopefully I still have the other.



You might have to look on another island


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 9, 2020)

Or another lifetime...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2020)

So far I've missed out on both jobs but there may be hope yet. This sort of stress is not good for morale.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2020)

I've seen birds do all sorts of tricks, even ride a bike, but never one that can skateboard.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> So far I've missed out on both jobs but there may be hope yet. This sort of stress is not good for morale.



Job hunting is one of the worst things.
I just started a new job 3 weeks ago, after searching since August. But at least I had a job at the time.


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> So far I've missed out on both jobs but there may be hope yet. This sort of stress is not good for morale.



I absolutely hate job hunting. Just keep believing in yourself and you'll find the right job. 

I'm going to have to start doing that myself very soon. I like the job I'm currently at (been here just over a year) but it's starting to get boring and I don't see it as a career for the future.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> So far I've missed out on both jobs but there may be hope yet. This sort of stress is not good for morale.


That sucks. I hope you find something soon.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2020)

Strangest thing happened to me today. I was sitting on a seat by the mall entrance rubbing my eye as this old lady walked in and asked if I was ok. I... Wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2020)

But as far as the dreaded job hunting goes, I'm not giving up just yet. In my country we have the luxury of various benefits but to many abuse that system and it's never gotten me anywhere. 

Anyway, thanks for the support...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 10, 2020)

Called back this place I thought I had missed out on and looks like I'm starting next week. The job is hot, sweaty, backbreaking and I'm looking at two hours worth of travel every day and $200 a week in gas but I don't care, a job is a job and nothing good comes easy. At least it will give me more references and finance my other endeavours. Just got to try not to fuck it up.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Called back this place I thought I had missed out on and looks like I'm starting next week. The job is hot, sweaty, backbreaking and I'm looking at two hours worth of travel every day and $200 a week in gas but I don't care, a job is a job and nothing good comes easy. At least it will give me more references and finance my other endeavours. Just got to try not to fuck it up.



At least oil prices have plummeted


----------



## Telnac (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Called back this place I thought I had missed out on and looks like I'm starting next week. The job is hot, sweaty, backbreaking and I'm looking at two hours worth of travel every day and $200 a week in gas but I don't care, a job is a job and nothing good comes easy. At least it will give me more references and finance my other endeavours. Just got to try not to fuck it up.


Congrats! It may be far from a perfect job but hey, it's employment!


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How's everyone else doing?


Other than still being awake and in need of more allergy meds, decent I guess


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Other than still being awake and in need of more allergy meds, decent I guess


Sorry to hear about the allergies. I'm coping  with insomnia myself.  Not allergy related but mainly due to stress at work. We're finishing up our project so we have a bunch of major milestones we have to hit all back to back.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 11, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Called back this place I thought I had missed out on and looks like I'm starting next week. The job is hot, sweaty, backbreaking and I'm looking at two hours worth of travel every day and $200 a week in gas but I don't care, a job is a job and nothing good comes easy. At least it will give me more references and finance my other endeavours. Just got to try not to fuck it up.



In my expreience it is easier to move onto better jobs when you are in a job. Its much harder to do it between jobs.



Telnac said:


> How's everyone else doing?



I am good trying to prepare for an exam, but I have done so much over the last few days, I am running out of willpower.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> In my expreience it is easier to move onto better jobs when you are in a job. Its much harder to do it between jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> I am good trying to prepare for an exam, but I have done so much over the last few days, I am running out of willpower.


Hmm... Coffee?


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 11, 2020)

*pops in to existance*


----------



## Ancert.Reovolt (Mar 11, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Still can't get firefox on windows 10 to work entirely correctly.


Roll back to the previous version that worked with Windows 10 and don't ever update it until Mozilla promises that it's fixed.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Hmm... Coffee?



I have never enjoyed coffee, tasted too acrid. I settled on tea (I am british after all) and that seemed to have worked.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2020)

Ancert.Reovolt said:


> Roll back to the *previous version that worked with Windows 10 *and don't ever update it until Mozilla promises that it's fixed.



Regrettably there never was one!


----------



## EmmyCatto (Mar 11, 2020)

Been a while since I poked my face in here.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2020)

EmeraldX said:


> Been a while since I poked my face in here.


Hello!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2020)

I might have to start taking more pictures of murals.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 11, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> I am good trying to prepare for an exam, but I have done so much over the last few days, I am running out of willpower.



Needless to say after studying for 13  hours today, I don't feel that confident about my exam.

I am hoping its all sunk in and I will recall/figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Simo (Mar 11, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> Needless to say after studying for 13  hours today, I don't feel that confident about my exam.
> 
> I am hoping its all sunk in and I will recall/figure it out tomorrow.



Hope it all works out! I generally found that if I studied a lot, I did better than my I was worried that I might. Good luck, there.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 11, 2020)

Simo said:


> Hope it all works out! I generally found that if I studied a lot, I did better than my I was worried that I might. Good luck, there.



Thanks. Its a management accountancy exam. So there is a lot of ratios, variance analysis and linear regression.

Looking at the text book, I did cover all of the syllabus today


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 11, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> I have never enjoyed coffee, tasted too acrid. I settled on tea (I am british after all) and that seemed to have worked.



_MAKE TEA, NOT LOVE_


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> _MAKE TEA, NOT LOVE_


I dunno, making love in a giant cup of tea sounds pretty hot to me.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> _MAKE TEA, NOT LOVE_



Ahh yes I remember when people used to chant that back in 2003 while hold a picture of Tony Blair with a tea cup on his head.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I dunno, making love in a giant cup of tea sounds pretty hot to me.



I'll take mine with cream


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I'll take mine with cream



So you should. Its uncivilized to drink tea without milk.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 12, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Sorry to hear about the allergies. I'm coping  with insomnia myself.  Not allergy related but mainly due to stress at work. We're finishing up our project so we have a bunch of major milestones we have to hit all back to back.


Oof and with all the precautions cause of covid-19 it’s prolly worse than it normally would be what with the milestones stress and all that. >.<

we had so much glorious rain today... it got the pollen and junk to settle down for a bit but Lord all the blooming that’s gonna be starting soon.... is it possible to OD on Claritin??


----------



## Telnac (Mar 12, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Oof and with all the precautions cause of covid-19 it’s prolly worse than it normally would be what with the milestones stress and all that. >.<
> 
> we had so much glorious rain today... it got the pollen and junk to settle down for a bit but Lord all the blooming that’s gonna be starting soon.... is it possible to OD on Claritin??


*lol* I sure hope not!

So far COVID-19 has stayed away from my workplace, thankfully. I hope it stays that way!

Not much rain here. Just enough to rearrange the dirt on my car.


----------



## Ancert.Reovolt (Mar 12, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> I have never enjoyed coffee, tasted too acrid. I settled on tea (I am british after all) and that seemed to have worked.


You and Artemis might get along


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 12, 2020)

Ancert.Reovolt said:


> You and Artemis might get along



Unless it's PG Tips...


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 12, 2020)

Ancert.Reovolt said:


> You and Artemis might get along



I assume you don't mean the Greek Goddess of the Hunt?


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Unless it's PG Tips...



I don't drink PG Tips. I drink Twinings Tea, partially because ut tastes good and partially because its the tea the Queen drinks.

God, when I write stuff like that I do sound like I have an pearl white slim line phone with automatic re-dail. (Some British people might get the reference).


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> *lol* I sure hope not!
> 
> So far COVID-19 has stayed away from my workplace, thankfully. I hope it stays that way!
> 
> Not much rain here. Just enough to rearrange the dirt on my car.


Of course my head decided to take offense to the barometric pressure change all the rain has brought... so now I have allergies and pressure headaches on top of everything. Joy. 

The rain has been nice though. I’m glad I didn’t get that car wash last week XD


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 13, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> I don't drink PG Tips. I drink Twinings Tea, partially because ut tastes good and partially because its the tea the Queen drinks.
> 
> God, when I write stuff like that I do sound like I have an pearl white slim line phone with automatic re-dail. (Some British people might get the reference).



Hyacinth Bucket? (Just an American guess)


----------



## Telnac (Mar 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Of course my head decided to take offense to the barometric pressure change all the rain has brought... so now I have allergies and pressure headaches on top of everything. Joy.
> 
> The rain has been nice though. I’m glad I didn’t get that car wash last week XD


Yeah it finally rained enough to give my car a free car wash. 

My work sent us all home to make sure we don't have a workplace break out of the corona virus. I'll be working from home starting tomorrow until the all clear... if there is one?


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 13, 2020)

SequoiaH said:


> Hyacinth Bucket? (Just an American guess)



Its pronounced Bouquet dear. 

I am actually surprised that anyone in America would be familiar with Keeping Up Appearances.


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 13, 2020)

Canopus the Dreamer said:


> Its pronounced Bouquet dear.
> 
> I am actually surprised that anyone in America would be familiar with Keeping Up Appearances.
> View attachment 82693



My dad likes to keep in touch with his British roots by watching the BBC, lol. And by his British roots, I mean someone a long ass time ago that we are distantly related to and never personally knew was British.

I feel so cultured hehe


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 13, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Yeah it finally rained enough to give my car a free car wash.
> 
> My work sent us all home to make sure we don't have a workplace break out of the corona virus. I'll be working from home starting tomorrow until the all clear... if there is one?


I hope there is. I’m already fed up and exhausted by all the covid-19 stuff


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 13, 2020)

Being sent home to work is just a normal day of work for me.

It doesn't feel as special when you work from home.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 13, 2020)

So far things are quiet in Scotland, but I'll see how bad things are tomorrow afternoon when I go shopping.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 13, 2020)

Good thing i have spare p100 cartridges for my respirator. They actually will filter out coronavirus as well as protect against tear gas if there are toilet paper riots.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 14, 2020)

Yooo, I was playing on FF14, and qued up with 'Hot Mursuit' and 'Musky Husky' in a dungeon lol


----------



## creamyfox (Mar 15, 2020)

Early holiday for 2 weeks!!!! thx coronavirus


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 15, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Yooo, I was playing on FF14, and qued up with 'Hot Mursuit' and 'Musky Husky' in a dungeon lol



OwO?


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 15, 2020)

How's has  everyone's weekend gone?

Mine has been atrocious, as I had to deal with my brother having a mental health episode.


----------



## creamyfox (Mar 15, 2020)

Telnac said:


> ? Symbolism regarding what?


Psychological. My dreams' messages are about my situation. And also when I was in holiday and relax, 
the pimples on my right cheek passed and those on my left cheek remained the same. Because the right of the body 
symbolizes the future anxiety.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 16, 2020)

As a high school senior this hit hard... School hasn’t always been the easiest for me but things this year in 2020 were really starting to look up. Now it feels like it’s tumbling down..


----------



## Light-Hooves (Mar 16, 2020)

Stuck at home for next two weeks, wondering how thats going to work out.


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 17, 2020)

My work just shut down. I'm honestly a little relived. I'm having mild cold symptoms with no fever and I've been torn as to whether or not I should go in; on one hand I don't think I have THE virus everyone is freaking out about, but on the other hand it would be kind of selfish of me to take any kind of risk just because I need income.

Having the decision taken away from me was exonerating.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 17, 2020)

Possibly going on a trip to Lenoir, North Carolina. It may not be much, but just getting out of the house will be great!


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 17, 2020)

SequoiaH said:


> My work just shut down. I'm honestly a little relived. I'm having mild cold symptoms with no fever and I've been torn as to whether or not I should go in; on one hand I don't think I have THE virus everyone is freaking out about, but on the other hand it would be kind of selfish of me to take any kind of risk just because I need income.
> 
> Having the decision taken away from me was exonerating.


I’ve had a similar conundrum. I’m not sick, but I could carry the virus to those it would affect the most. But if there’s no public at my job, the chances of catching it go down significantly. So I couldn’t decide. The decision was just made for me with a text from my supervisor that no one is to report in to work until further notice.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 17, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Possibly going on a trip to Lenoir, North Carolina. It may not be much, but just getting out of the house will be great!



I like Asheville. So much beer.  0ω0


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I like Asheville. So much beer.  0ω0


True that. Chimney Rock?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 18, 2020)

Eh.... que sera sera. 
Well .... in any case - here's a pic a friend just sent me... of more things _*together*_.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 18, 2020)

Well my workplace just shutdown for the foreseeable future.
So, more time to get on with art I guess.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 18, 2020)

For those who were told not to come in to work, how are you handling getting by financially? Most ppl live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 18, 2020)

Telnac said:


> For those who were told not to come in to work, how are you handling getting by financially? Most ppl live paycheck to paycheck.


I've got savings, (they were earmarked for a holiday this year but that won't be happening). I'm employed on a yearly contract so I'm still getting paid, even though I'm not there (don't know if that will keep up), I've also got a few self employed things where I can keep my distance from people and because I'm low income I qualify for government help so I'm alright for the moment.


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 18, 2020)

Telnac said:


> For those who were told not to come in to work, how are you handling getting by financially? Most ppl live paycheck to paycheck.



Thankfully I've built a healthy nest egg I can live off of for a bit. It won't last forever, though, so I've picked up two new side hustles.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239803830088249345


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 18, 2020)

Good thing sick time rolls over at my work. I got 100 hours of sick time I've accumulated over the past 8 years. I'm good for 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Good thing sick time rolls over at my work. I got 100 hours of sick time I've accumulated over the past 8 years. I'm good for 2 and a half weeks.



Lucky bastard


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 18, 2020)

Telnac said:


> For those who were told not to come in to work, how are you handling getting by financially? Most ppl live paycheck to paycheck.


i have no idea. i don't even know if we're gonna be compensated.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 18, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> i have no idea. i don't even know if we're gonna be compensated.


 I'm sorry to hear that. That must be nerve wracking


----------



## Rouge166 (Mar 19, 2020)

hi been awhile furs


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 19, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. That must be nerve wracking


finally logged into my work email and it sounds like we'll be paid, so slight relief there... still not happy about not being able to go to work but i'll survive. how's your work going?


----------



## Rouge166 (Mar 19, 2020)

That's good hours got cut


----------



## Telnac (Mar 19, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> finally logged into my work email and it sounds like we'll be paid, so slight relief there... still not happy about not being able to go to work but i'll survive. how's your work going?


They had us take our work PCs and development hardware home last Thursday. I've been working remote since then.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 19, 2020)

Telnac said:


> They had us take our work PCs and development hardware home last Thursday. I've been working remote since then.


if only i could work remotely lol. then i wouldn't be trying to find things to keep me busy all day XD


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, it's official; I've been laid off. Fuck.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 19, 2020)

SequoiaH said:


> Well, it's official; I've been laid off. Fuck.


Damn. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 21, 2020)

*rolls around in the chat*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *rolls around in the chat*



*rolls around 2 metres away from you*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 21, 2020)

*sitting at work*


----------



## TR273 (Mar 21, 2020)

*Rolls around in an isolation suit.*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *Rolls around in an isolation suit.*



*Rolls an R in a Scottish way*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 21, 2020)

I was somehow still shocked to see that both major stores in my area were rationing toilet paper. Me and my family stocked up on supplies from what was left.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I was somehow still shocked to see that both major stores in my area were rationing toilet paper. Me and my family stocked up on supplies from what was left.



We're being told to behave ourselves in this country and stop buying it all. x3

Yesterday I chased a rat out of a tree in my parents' front garden. While I've been away they took to feeding the squirrels and now there are rats!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2020)

Rat in the tree outside my window. :{

Go away rat, that bird food is meant for the woodpecker.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Rat in the tree outside my window. :{
> 
> Go away rat, that bird food is meant for the woodpecker.



Of course the rats appeared. They can't stand the idea of there being a plague without them.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 21, 2020)

I think this thread is relevant again.

forums.furaffinity.net: The bidet


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 21, 2020)

I had plans to visit a friend's house today, but had to cancel because social distancing. Instead they came to my neighborhood and we made a snow man without getting too close to each other. It really boosted my mood!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2020)

I keep on feeling like I am living through a fiction.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 22, 2020)

Anyone else think we're all going to get some weird form of COPD from everyone constantly spraying lysol?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I keep on feeling like I am living through a fiction.



This is stranger than fiction


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I keep on feeling like I am living through a fiction.


We're getting all of the shitty parts of a cyberpunk dystopia, with none of the cool toys.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2020)

My conscious mind is dealing with this situation more or less okay, but I keep having terrible dreams and it's getting harder to sleep.


----------



## Simo (Mar 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> My conscious mind is dealing with this situation more or less okay, but I keep having terrible dreams and it's getting harder to sleep.



I've been having odd dreams. Last night, I dreamed that I was with my friend, and we were walking along a neighborhood on high bluffs along a scenic lake, and the wind started picking up, causing some of the fancy houses to collapse, and others to topple; it didn't so much seem terrifying, as it felt like watching a river flowing overly rapidly, overflowing and sublime. Then we passed by a commercial area, shops, bistros with outdoor seating.  A balcony gave way where some people were dining at an upscale restaurant; a child of perhaps 5 fell over the rail; we caught them and then proceeded to call 911 to try to figure out what to do with them. We wanted to help, but we also didn't want to end up with a kid all the sudden.

And so such dreams have gone, so far.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *rolls around in the chat*


How are you holding up?


----------



## Telnac (Mar 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I was somehow still shocked to see that both major stores in my area were rationing toilet paper. Me and my family stocked up on supplies from what was left.


Yeah it's infuriating. Ppl are still ignoring the 1 per customer rule and are grabbing what they can right after the stores get new stock so they can sell it for outrageous prices online. Sites that allow that shit need to clamp down on that sort of pride gouging.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 22, 2020)

I swear to God, I think I am the only furry on twitter who is not posting pictures of their Animal Crossing islands


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 22, 2020)

I am the same. I don't really like Nintendo as a company. So I have stayed clear of Animal Crossing.

Stardew Valley is a much better game.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 22, 2020)

A group in my state made this website:

thegoodnewscoronavirus.com: The Good News Corona Vírus

Only good news related to the outbreak, so we keep from the avalanche of bad ones a bit. There's the services made free, updates on the vaccine, recovered patients etc


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 22, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> A group in my state made this website:
> 
> thegoodnewscoronavirus.com: The Good News Corona Vírus
> 
> Only good news related to the outbreak, so we keep from the avalanche of bad ones a bit. There's the services made free, updates on the vaccine, recovered patients etc


You’re awesome Gui ^^


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

My mom was talking to Jake from Statefarm... it wasn't about insurance...


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 23, 2020)

College students in Florida have tested positive for Coronavirus.

fox8.com: College students in Florida test positive for coronavirus after spring break trip

Anyone think it was these kids who thought the virus wouldn't affect them?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2020)

I never see any "Mickeys" talking about clean energy, conservation, or even animal welfare on their own time. I suspect they don't give a shit.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 23, 2020)

A mall i have gone to has closed today because of corona.

www.hawaiinewsnow.com: Pearlridge Center closes indefinitely ahead of city’s lockdown order


----------



## Telnac (Mar 23, 2020)

Axelfox said:


> College students in Florida have tested positive for Coronavirus.
> 
> fox8.com: College students in Florida test positive for coronavirus after spring break trip
> 
> Anyone think it was these kids who thought the virus wouldn't affect them?


Yup. They're young and immortal. Too bad their parents and grandparents aren't. But who cares about them, right?  

PAAARRRTTTYY!!!

*cough* *wheeze*

PAAARRR...

*cough* *cough* *cough*

It's ok... I'm good... *collapses*


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 23, 2020)

Telnac said:


> How are you holding up?


i'm okay so far i guess. hbu? i heard a few surrounding states are going into lockdown or "stay at home" or whatever


Telnac said:


> Yeah it's infuriating. Ppl are still ignoring the 1 per customer rule and are grabbing what they can right after the stores get new stock so they can sell it for outrageous prices online. Sites that allow that shit need to clamp down on that sort of pride gouging.


our governor called in the national guard to help keep stores stocked, and is encouraging people to just do weekly grocery shopping and stop panicking.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 23, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> i'm okay so far i guess. hbu? i heard a few surrounding states are going into lockdown or "stay at home" or whatever
> 
> our governor called in the national guard to help keep stores stocked, and is encouraging people to just do weekly grocery shopping and stop panicking.


We're hanging in there. Just glad to still be employed at this point.

I'm honestly surprised the national guard isn't doing anything like that here. We're still following social distancing but I'm not seeing much of a difference in the rate of new infections. Too many ppl are treating this like an extended spring break.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 24, 2020)

I heard in my state that some person blasted the siren from the purge. I wonder what would happen if someone blasted the siren from the silent hill movie


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Raever (Mar 24, 2020)

Axelfox said:


> I heard in my state that some person blasted the siren from the purge. I wonder what would happen if someone blasted the siren from the silent hill movie



I'd personally fangirl, and then promptly question reality and hide in my shower. XD


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Mar 24, 2020)

Anyone else's sleep schedule just borked all to hell?
Imma be heading off to bed soon... at 11 AM. >.>


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 24, 2020)

Raever said:


> I'd personally fangirl, and then promptly question reality and hide in my shower. XD



G̗e̹̩͚t̙͈̼̻̙̻͖ ̩̭̰ͅa̶̠̰͍̘̣w͚̺͡a̤̭͚̣̦y ̱̠̤͕̙̹͢f̣̩̝̘͞ŕ͉͕̹̝̭̮̣ó͔͙̤m̡̗̰̗̲͍̺ ̜͎͔͉̝͇͝i̟t̤̭͚ ̛͍̲̜̼̖͉al͕̳̤͉̝͕ḻ̴̠̯ ͔̠͓a̳̭͎̘̤̪̘͠t̢̤ ̠̻s͏̺͕̥̥͉ͅͅc͚̬̺e̥͖͙̫͟n̞̦͙̬̠̕i̙̠̦͉c ̸̦̠̘̙̱T̺͉͚o̳̗̩̤͇͍͖͘l͎̹̳̣̗u͓͍͉̰̻̗̥c̬̺̩̯a̱̟͉̬̭ ̸L̫a̩̼̠ͅk̯͖̯̼̺̙e͓ͅ!̯̠͔̪̻̻ͅͅ


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 24, 2020)

243 cases in my county. Wondering what the magic number will be where I flake out of work...


----------



## TR273 (Mar 24, 2020)

Scotland is in lockdown now, except the delivery sector, so I still have work (for the moment).


----------



## Telnac (Mar 24, 2020)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Anyone else's sleep schedule just borked all to hell?
> Imma be heading off to bed soon... at 11 AM. >.>


Working from home so not really but if I didn't have meetings in the morning I'm sure I'd slip into a purely nocturnal sleep/wake cycle pretty quickly!


----------



## Raever (Mar 24, 2020)

I've always gone to sleep during the day, but recently I've been sleeping more at night. So, I guess you could say I'm being forced into normalcy.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 24, 2020)

Welp. Unfortunately, I just worked my last day at my job after getting laid off so I'm going to have some extra free time for the foreseeable future. (I had a feeling this was coming based on how slow work was getting)

I had a backup plan for a job but that company also just closed down this morning, so I'm going to have to collect unemployment while I job search.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2020)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Anyone else's sleep schedule just borked all to hell?
> Imma be heading off to bed soon... at 11 AM. >.>


Get a job.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 25, 2020)

FurryFelix said:


> Welp. Unfortunately, I just worked my last day at my job after getting laid off so I'm going to have some extra free time for the foreseeable future. (I had a feeling this was coming based on how slow work was getting)
> 
> I had a backup plan for a job but that company also just closed down this morning, so I'm going to have to collect unemployment while I job search.


Ugh. Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm *proud *and *honored *- to be a coyote yote ..... and I'm *proud* and *honored*, to have my thread about them going on here.... and - I *don't care* what the haters and the critics out there.... say.


----------



## creamyfox (Mar 27, 2020)

Currently I receive distance education from television and the internet. Actually, I'm glad because I don't want to see my classmates. But it's bad too because I can't ask questions to teachers directly and there's a lot of distracting things at home.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 27, 2020)

Actual Headline:

*NASA Data Shows Something Leaking Out of Uranus*
*futurism.com: NASA data shows something leaking out of Uranus
*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 27, 2020)

I always knew NASA were perverts, they spend way too much time looking at Uranus


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 27, 2020)

My brother saw my furry porn folder. 

>_<


----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> My brother saw my furry porn folder.
> 
> >_<



Oh, my!

Did you...um...catch him enjoying what he saw? 

*imagines the various possibilities*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 27, 2020)

Simo said:


> Oh, my!
> 
> Did you...um...catch him enjoying what he saw?
> 
> *imagines the various possibilities*



He's asexual and thinks furries are icky.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Actual Headline:
> 
> *NASA Data Shows Something Leaking Out of Uranus*
> *futurism.com: NASA data shows something leaking out of Uranus*


Lmao... no pun intended


----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> He's asexual and thinks furries are icky.



Well...I bet he just loves them now!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> My brother saw my furry porn folder.
> 
> >_<


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> He's asexual and thinks furries are icky.



Well, never a better time for a new family than now xD
If my family saw my art...well


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm gay.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 28, 2020)

I've discovered I have a fetish for gas costing under 2$.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey, that's my fetish, too!


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 29, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I've discovered I have a fetish for gas costing under 2$.


$1.79 at my local Costco and I loved every second of tanking my gas. Can't remember the last time it's ever been this low.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 29, 2020)

FurryFelix said:


> $1.79 at my local Costco and I loved every second of tanking my gas. Can't remember the last time it's ever been this low.


Thank God for the Apocalypse.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

I told everyone this would be a blessing in disguise, but no one believed me. Who's laughing now! :V


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 30, 2020)

*rolls around*

i'm done goofing off, can i go back to work now?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *rolls around*
> 
> i'm done goofing off, can i go back to work now?



How about you do my remote work to keep yourself busy? :3


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 30, 2020)

I see it's a normal chat very much.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Mar 30, 2020)

Spent $600 on new computer parts.
A case, a new mobo, better cpu, a decent psu, and some ram (can't use what I've already got on the new mobo)...

Turns out I can't use any of it.
Seriously, screw whoever thought it was a good idea to make those dual-sided computer cases, where everything has to wire through the back and loop around to the front through tiny little holes.
Nothing reaches *anywhere*, and the cords get all tangled and messy... even if you got it all plugged in, no way in hell could you close the damn thing afterwards.

Plus the motherboard is only supported at the 4 corners... there's nothing at all for that in the middle.
Can't plug anything into it (if you can even manage to get the wires there in the first place) without damaging the motherboard.

So, back to my old setup... with a 12 y/o mobo that's on its way out, and a cpu to match. :/


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *rolls around*
> 
> i'm done goofing off, can i go back to work now?


well frack. i jinxed it. yay for stay-at-home orders. -.-


Fallowfox said:


> How about you do my remote work to keep yourself busy? :3


oh i've been keeping busy, just hate not being able to do my normal work routine stuff.... among other things...


----------



## Telnac (Mar 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> *rolls around*
> 
> i'm done goofing off, can i go back to work now?


I hope you're staying safe, at least, even if the boredom can be a bit maddening. @Tayoria and I went for a drive just to try stay sane yesterday. We chose a scenic route b/c every destination that you could normally do something at is closed, but it was still nice to get out.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 30, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I hope you're staying safe, at least, even if the boredom can be a bit maddening. @Tayoria and I went for a drive just to try stay sane yesterday. We chose a scenic route b/c every destination that you could normally do something at is closed, but it was still nice to get out.


i'm doing what i can... bit limited atm due to some circumstances beyond my control & unrelated to covid, but i'm somehow managing...


----------



## Telnac (Mar 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> i'm doing what i can... bit limited atm due to some circumstances beyond my control & unrelated to covid, but i'm somehow managing...


You'll get past all this. Just hang in there.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 30, 2020)

Telnac said:


> You'll get past all this. Just hang in there.


thanks


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 30, 2020)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Spent $600 on new computer parts.
> A case, a new mobo, better cpu, a decent psu, and some ram (can't use what I've already got on the new mobo)...
> 
> Turns out I can't use any of it.
> ...


Are there not holes to add extra standoffs for the motherboard? Some cases leave them off so you can set it up for different form factors.

I'd highly recommend a case from Phanteks. I got the Eclipse P350X and it was a joy to build into. Very well thought out with great cable management. I'd say the quality is excellent considering the price isn't extortionate.


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> well frack. i jinxed it. yay for stay-at-home orders. -.-
> 
> oh i've been keeping busy, just hate not being able to do my normal work routine stuff.... among other things...



Ah, sounds like you are joining those of us taking an enforced staycation. Hope ya keep busy and don't go too crazy; I think it's gonna be a while since things are open again.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Mar 30, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Are there not holes to add extra standoffs for the motherboard? Some cases leave them off so you can set it up for different form factors.
> 
> I'd highly recommend a case from Phanteks. I got the Eclipse P350X and it was a joy to build into. Very well thought out with great cable management. I'd say the quality is excellent considering the price isn't extortionate.


Nope. Behind the motherboard is just a wall. There are holes next to it, but not behind.
I ordered a barebones computer, and figured it'd be a simple matter to transfer over a few things... but it hasn't been at all.
here's a picture of it.


Spoiler: Pic











The areas the motherboard is supported are circled in red... and trying to plug anything into the middle of it is a bit of an ordeal. Even the slightest bit of pressure, it flexes a bunch and makes a cracking noise. Definitely not a good thing.

Here's what I ordered: ABS Forge - Intel i7-9700K - ASRock Z390 Motherboard - 240mm Liquid AIO CPU Cooler - Gamdias ARGUS M1 Black SPCC Mid Tower Computer Case - DIY Barebone Gaming Desktop System - Newegg.com

I do have it turning on now, but it'll only stay that way for about 5 seconds, then it'll just restart over and over.
I don't have a hard drive in there yet, but I did plug in a flash drive that it should be booting from, so that's not the issue.
Not the memory either, already messed around with that quite a bit. :/


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 31, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ah, sounds like you are joining those of us taking an enforced staycation. Hope ya keep busy and don't go too crazy; I think it's gonna be a while since things are open again.


i've been on forced staycation since the 18th.


----------



## Simo (Mar 31, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> i've been on forced staycation since the 18th.


 
Ah, I wondered. Places closed down a good ways back, here as well. It's been...kinda boring, to say the least! Have not gone crazy yet, but we'll see. I'm not really the best at the introvert thing, so unlike a lotta furs I'm all antsy!!!


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 31, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ah, I wondered. Places closed down a good ways back, here as well. It's been...kinda boring, to say the least! Have not gone crazy yet, but we'll see. I'm not really the best at the introvert thing, so unlike a lotta furs I'm all antsy!!!


only thing that's been keeping me the least bit sane has been the server.


----------



## Simo (Mar 31, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> only thing that's been keeping me the least bit sane has been the server.



Those will keep you busy!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 31, 2020)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Nope. Behind the motherboard is just a wall. There are holes next to it, but not behind.
> I ordered a barebones computer, and figured it'd be a simple matter to transfer over a few things... but it hasn't been at all.
> here's a picture of it.
> 
> ...


When I "upgraded" mine it pretty much turned into a new build. Only the PSU,  GPU and the HDD I use for music/pictures/random files was brought over from my old one.


----------



## Adam The Cat (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone wanna talk on Discord?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 31, 2020)

I want to get a pc or laptop - but first I need wifi. =/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 31, 2020)

Even with this clusterfuck of a plague it's nice to see that my government is being compassionate about it and actually offering good advice instead of just pointing fingers and playing the blame game. Trump, I'm looking at you!


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 31, 2020)

Im tired and i dont want to go to bed XD


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Mar 31, 2020)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Spent $600 on new computer parts.
> A case, a new mobo, better cpu, a decent psu, and some ram (can't use what I've already got on the new mobo)...
> 
> Turns out I can't use any of it.
> ...


After more hassle than what's reasonable... I've managed to get it up and running.
And as a matter of course, now the new CPU is overheating. :/


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2020)

Ouch! A ladybug just bit me! This is the second one...as it has warmed up, they are out and about near the windowsill. Though I like them, and they are handy in the garden, this seem rather aggressive. 

(I don't think I've ever been bit by any, before this)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2020)

I didn't know ladybugs have a mouth big enough to bite most people.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 1, 2020)

AcerbicSeth said:


> After more hassle than what's reasonable... I've managed to get it up and running.
> And as a matter of course, now the new CPU is overheating. :/


Did it come as components or already put together?


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ouch! A ladybug just bit me! This is the second one...as it has warmed up, they are out and about near the windowsill. Though I like them, and they are handy in the garden, this seem rather aggressive.
> 
> (I don't think I've ever been bit by any, before this)





Mr. Fox said:


> I didn't know ladybugs have a mouth big enough to bite most people.


^ what fox said


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2020)

@SSJ3Mewtwo top or bottom and why? You seem like a bottom guy to me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2020)

Found out that I had to apply for the Covid-19 subsidy scheme. Figured my employer would take care of that.

Just kill me now.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> @SSJ3Mewtwo top or bottom and why? You seem like a bottom guy to me.



Bottom.  I like giving up control and the like, IRL


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2020)

I had a feeling that was the case.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 1, 2020)

Um... ok?

I'm more of a 1.79th dimensional person myself. There's nothing more sexy than making love in a position that can't be described using Euclidean geometry.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Apr 1, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Did it come as components or already put together?


Was just a case, processor and motherboard.
The processor was already put in, but there was a whole mess of unplugged wires to figure out.

But it seems like the watercooler has a bad pump, cpu gets really hot, and there's strange noises coming from around that area.
Heading to Microcenter today to get a new cooler.


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I didn't know ladybugs have a mouth big enough to bite most people.





SashaBengal said:


> ^ what fox said



They do! It is kind of a pinching feeling. 

These are sort of big ladybugs, as Asian variety that was brought over/introduced some years back, to try to control aphids, and seem more prolific/aggressive. I counted about 30 of them on the windowsill/window-frame area, today.

Here's a bit about these 'new' ladybugs, which I call pinch-bugs:

www.canr.msu.edu: Multicolored Asian Ladybeetle


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Apr 1, 2020)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Was just a case, processor and motherboard.
> The processor was already put in, but there was a whole mess of unplugged wires to figure out.
> 
> But it seems like the watercooler has a bad pump, cpu gets really hot, and there's strange noises coming from around that area.
> Heading to Microcenter today to get a new cooler.


Of course. Went and got a new watercooler that works with my socket... But it requires a whole bunch of old 4-pin connectors that my psu doesn't have.
No watercooling for me, then.

Time to go to the store again to pick up a normal heatsink, so something else can go wrong.


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> They do! It is kind of a pinching feeling.
> 
> These are sort of big ladybugs, as Asian variety that was brought over/introduced some years back, to try to control aphids, and seem more prolific/aggressive. I counted about 30 of them on the windowsill/window-frame area, today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

My head hurts.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 1, 2020)

My legs hurt.


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> My legs hurt.



Been walking/running a lot?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> Been walking/running a lot?



Not more than usual. My legs always hurt. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2020)

Ah, here is a picture of the bitey, pinchy mouth of a Ladybug!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> View attachment 83599


My god XD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ah, here is a picture of the bitey, pinchy mouth of a Ladybug!



*runs away*


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ah, here is a picture of the bitey, pinchy mouth of a Ladybug!


much spots. such bite. *om nom nom nom*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 1, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> much spots. such bite. *om nom nom nom*



That monster could kill you, crazy cat! 

*stays hidden behind a tree*


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> That monster could kill you, crazy cat!
> 
> *stays hidden behind a tree*


am tigr. *spits out the thing and bleps*


----------



## TR273 (Apr 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ah, here is a picture of the bitey, pinchy mouth of a Ladybug!


Hey! They look like the ones we have.

Except without the bitey bits...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 1, 2020)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Of course. Went and got a new watercooler that works with my socket... But it requires a whole bunch of old 4-pin connectors that my psu doesn't have.
> No watercooling for me, then.
> 
> Time to go to the store again to pick up a normal heatsink, so something else can go wrong.


*hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 2, 2020)

You guys gotta hear this space ambient, man.  It's suuuuuuper relaxing.  Mental health is just as important as washing your hands and keeping your distance from strangers.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2020)

It's getting up there...


----------



## Simo (Apr 3, 2020)

@Fallowfox : This made me think of you. Now...explain what those groups of letters mean, that represent the various parts of the virus...in plain English!

www.nytimes.com: Bad News Wrapped in Protein: Inside the Coronavirus Genome


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 3, 2020)

Fuck, Youtube has started recommending deer videos to me XD


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 3, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Fuck, Youtube has started recommending deer videos to me XD


Youtube ran out of fox videos to suggest to _me_


----------



## Sairn (Apr 3, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Fuck, Youtube has started recommending deer videos to me XD





Yaxley Warrick said:


> Youtube ran out of fox videos to suggest to _me_



Fortunately I NEVER run out of cat videos


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 3, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Fortunately I NEVER run out of cat videos


Don't rub it in, OK?  Cats get all the attention


----------



## Sairn (Apr 3, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Don't rub it in, OK?  Cats get all the attention



Cats ARE known to be a bit egotistical 

I am willing to share some of my species status 

 *Magically makes some cat videos to fox videos*


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 3, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Cats ARE known to be a bit egotistical
> 
> I am willing to share some of my species status
> 
> *Magically makes some cat videos to fox videos*


What vile voodoo sorcery is this? :O

Hell, cats are angels (kind of XD) compared to foxes! Just look at that face <


----------



## Sairn (Apr 3, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> What vile voodoo sorcery is this? :O
> 
> Hell, cats are angels (kind of XD) compared to foxes! Just look at that face <



I mean we ARE angels. (Egyptians certainly had the right idea worshipping us)


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 3, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I mean we ARE angels. (Egyptians certainly had the right idea worshipping us)


The japanese had the right idea being freaked the hell out by us


----------



## Sairn (Apr 3, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> The japanese had the right idea being freaked the hell out by us



Totally learned something! *Curiousity is piqued, cat senses tingle*

Also, probably because foxes are a lot more deceptive


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 3, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Totally learned something! *Curiousity is piqued, cat senses tingle*
> 
> Also, probably because foxes are a lot more deceptive


Why, I never! I am absolutely trustworthy. Just look at what it says below my pic! Utter truth.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 3, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Why, I never! I am absolutely trustworthy. Just look at what it says below my pic! Utter truth.



*Press X to doubt*

*X key doesn't work*

Foxes....


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 3, 2020)

Speaking of foxes...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 3, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 84081
> 
> Speaking of foxes...



howdy pardner


----------



## Sairn (Apr 3, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 84081
> 
> Speaking of foxes...



Howdy pardner!

(theres a snek in my bot)


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 3, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 84081
> 
> Speaking of foxes...


Howdy, bud!

I love those little smiley eyes. *snugs*


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2020)

Beginning to struggle with being inside all the time. We're allowed out for 1 piece of exercise a day, but still it is difficult.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2020)

Still no problem here. I've been doing this shit for 4 years, 4 weeks is nothing for me. Granted I do have quite a lot the keep me busy so...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Still no problem here. I've been doing this shit for* 4 years,* 4 weeks is nothing for me. Granted I do have quite a lot the keep me busy so...



You okay?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2020)

@Mr. Fox dm me if you need to though


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Fuck, Youtube has started recommending deer videos to me XD


Deer I say that could be a real fawn for some people.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @Mr. Fox dm me if you need to though


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 4, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/api.na...il-bird-with-unlaid-egg-found-enantiornithine


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2020)

As much as I'm enjoying this quarantine (sort of) I really want to get back to work. There's not enough to keep the bad thoughts away.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 5, 2020)

I miss driving down to classes and seeing all the other students. Online isn’t as enjoyable


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2020)

There are suggestions from government that all outdoor exercise may be forbidden here soon. :\


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2020)

Enjoy Palm Sunday today btw everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2020)

I use both palms on Sunday. ಠ‿ಠ


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 5, 2020)

*has some palm nuts*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm Pickle Rick.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I use both palms on Sunday. ಠ‿ಠ


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2020)

British Prime Minister is in hospital. Wishing him a swift recovery from coronavirus.


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There are suggestions from government that all outdoor exercise may be forbidden here soon. :\



Yikes. In the whole country?

Not all for reasonable and prudent measures, but that seems to be taking things a bit far.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2020)

Simo said:


> Yikes. In the whole country?
> 
> Not all for reasonable and prudent measures, but that seems to be taking things a bit far.



Some people are not obeying the lockdown. The government says they will pass stricter measures unless those already in place are observed by everyone.


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Some people are not obeying the lockdown. The government says they will pass stricter measures unless those already in place are observed by everyone.



Huh. Seems strange.

Have been taking long walks here, but it's very rural. I can't imagine not going out at all...in the past days of taking walks of 3-6 miles, I haven't come across a soul. (which is pretty normal) I don't think folks up here would follow such a thing, especially if it was on their own land, or adjacent state forests.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2020)

Simo said:


> Huh. Seems strange.
> 
> Have been taking long walks here, but it's very rural. I can't imagine not going out at all...in the past days of taking walks of 3-6 miles, I haven't come across a soul. (which is pretty normal) I don't think folks up here would follow such a thing, especially if it was on their own land, or adjacent state forests.



There are few such places in England. We are a large village.


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There are few such places in England. We are a large village.



That's true. I have never been there (yet), but I noted that Michigan has almost the same surface area as the UK, whereas Michigan has a population of 10 million, and the UK a population of about 66.5 million. 

However do you all fit, without the island sinking?


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> My brother saw my furry porn folder.
> 
> >_<



Thats A F.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 5, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Thats A F.


Reminds me of that 'you made a serious fucky wucky time to get in the forever box' meme


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2020)

Simo said:


> That's true. I have never been there (yet), but I noted that Michigan has almost the same surface area as the UK, whereas Michigan has a population of 10 million, and the UK a population of about 66.5 million.
> 
> However do you all fit, without the island sinking?



We're all in the south-east corner, so there is considerable risk of the whole think capsizing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2020)

British Prime Minister now taken to intensive care. I'm not a praying man, but if you are I can't imagine it can do any harm.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sadly I don't have that luxury for the next 2 days, but yeah, stay inside.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sadly I don't have that luxury for the next 2 days, but yeah, stay inside.


NoOooO! Psycho-fox energy eXpLoDiNg! Must run... jump... climb... scree! 

Just kidding. I'm a reclusive writer. The outside is a foreign world to me.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 6, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> NoOooO! Psycho-fox energy eXpLoDiNg! Must run... jump... climb... scree!
> 
> Just kidding. I'm a reclusive writer. The outside is a foreign world to me.


I'm still a novice writer. I haven't had much confidence since no one wants to read my stuff... My skills are lacking


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 6, 2020)

Arnak said:


> I'm still a novice writer. I haven't had much confidence since no one wants to read my stuff... My skills are lacking


It's certainly a hell of a journey. Message me if you ever want help or a preread. It's literally (supposed to eventually) be my career.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 6, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> It's certainly a hell of a journey. Message me if you ever want help or a preread. It's literally (supposed to eventually) be my career.


I'm terrible at introductions and the lesser fillers... And I guess my endings could be better


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 6, 2020)

I think I'm going to grow squash and potatos this year. But I kind if want to grow something interesting I've never planted before as well.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 6, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I think I'm going to grow squash and potatos this year. But I kind if want to grow something interesting I've never planted before as well.


I grew habaneros last year... Found out extreme spice makes me hiccup... But they're really good in chili


----------



## Tyno (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 7, 2020)

Arnak said:


> I'm terrible at introductions and the lesser fillers... And I guess my endings could be better


Lol. I've locked up the AMA thread twice in a week. You can't get worse than that lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 7, 2020)

I am missing the ocean at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 7, 2020)

I miss my mum.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 7, 2020)

It's so hot in England atm.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 7, 2020)

Woke up with a sore throat and short breath... Thought I caught the plague... Really I just slept in a weird position with my mouth open. Two cough drops and some stretching later, I'm alright


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 7, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Woke up with a sore throat and short breath... Thought I caught the plague... Really I just *slept in a weird position with my mouth open*. Two cough drops and some stretching later, I'm alright



Spiders will go inside.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Spiders will go inside.


Free food


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Spiders will go inside.



If you're cold, they're cold.

Let them in.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 7, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Free food


Not sure if the spider queen would be happy


----------



## Arnak (Apr 7, 2020)

Tyno said:


> Not sure if the spider queen would be happy


I care very little for the spider queen. I am Arnak, master of the arcane


----------



## Tyno (Apr 7, 2020)

Arnak said:


> I care very little for the spider queen. I am Arnak, master of the arcane


Well i am unoriginal memer, master of eldritch blast.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 7, 2020)

Any Pokemon card collectors here? If so, do you have a delphox or a midnight form lycanroc?


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 7, 2020)

Any idea what's going on with necroing really old threads as of late? I think I saw no less than four in the last few days, being "raised" after sometimes few *years* of inactivity. I thought it's not ok to do that?


----------



## Tyno (Apr 7, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> Any idea what's going on with necroing really old threads as of late? I think I saw no less than four in the last few days, being "raised" after sometimes few *years* of inactivity. I thought it's not ok to do that?


People just don't look at the dates i guess?


----------



## Furrium (Apr 7, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Free food



It’s a pity that if you eat a spider, then instead of superpower you will have diarrhea


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 7, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> Any idea what's going on with necroing really old threads as of late? I think I saw no less than four in the last few days, being "raised" after sometimes few *years* of inactivity. I thought it's not ok to do that?



It comes in spurts. I think sometimes new members sign up just because they wanted to comment on a post from way back.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> diarrhea





ManicTherapsid said:


> It comes in spurts.


----------



## Xevvy (Apr 8, 2020)

Howdy all. I play lots of FFXIV as well as a bunch of other games. Hoping to make new friends. My telegram is @XevonNZ. Feel free to add me ​


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 8, 2020)

The king of Spain has been quarantined on his private jet. The reign in Spain will stay mainly on his plane.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 8, 2020)

Xevvy said:


> Howdy all. I play lots of FFXIV as well as a bunch of other games. Hoping to make new friends. My telegram is @XevonNZ. Feel free to add me ​



I replayed The Long Dark and now when I want to eat in real life I want to make a fire, eat an expired can of dog food and die in a dream from food poisoning, hi.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 8, 2020)

While taking online English class,

me: alright.. 
*sees "passive"*
WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 8, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> While taking online English class,
> 
> me: alright..
> *sees "passive"*
> WHAT THE HELL



It's passive because the homework is not explicitly being done by you. It could be anyone, or magic that does the homework.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> It's passive because the homework is not explicitly being done by you. It could be anyone, or magic that does the homework.



I guess it could also happen in a sentence like

'My job will be done when there's no air left in my lungs,'


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2020)

Everyone in self-isolation be like.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2020)

Day 15 of isolation: supplies are running low. Desire for pancakes is stronger than ever. Slowly losing hold of sanity.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> It's passive because the homework is not explicitly being done by you. It could be anyone, or magic that does the homework.


I know and it exists in my language too. I just wanted to say they just look like each other


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 8, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> I know and it exists in my language too. I just wanted to say they just look like each other



Si, no hablo ingles


----------



## Telnac (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm fluent in C++ and C#. I know enough Python to get by.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 8, 2020)

Telnac said:


> I'm fluent in C++ and C#. I know enough Python to get by.



There was a time when I was pretty good with Pascal.
I need to learn Python.


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 9, 2020)

*doesn't check open chat because faf doesn't show any notifs that it's had activity*

*finally opens it to FOUR unread pages*

hecc you too faf >.>


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 9, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Everyone in self-isolation be like.
> 
> View attachment 84437


this is why i've started putting the full date on the daily posts in my server >.<


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 9, 2020)

When you feel chilly and the room is not actually cold..
Damn, I should have covered that blanket at night


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2020)

It's only April and I'm already shirtless in the day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2020)

When you write a code and *this* is what it puts out. 






Very informative.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 9, 2020)

2 weeks of quarantine: dolphins returned to Venice
3 months of quarantine:


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2020)

British PM out of intensive care.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> British PM out of intensive care.



Herd immunity: _achieved_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2020)

Went down to the supermarket for the first time in two weeks, plastic screens up everywhere. Felt surreal.

I did make one suggestion though, and it's to have hand sanitizer for on the way out as well.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 10, 2020)

Awoooo!


www.nytimes.com: The Howling: Americans Let It Out From Depths of Pandemic


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Black Burn (Apr 10, 2020)

Well I don't know if I should or can but Im not very active here anymore, I pretty much don't spend time on this forum anymore and check in here very rarely but even though I wasn't active here for long time. One person in January of this year posted comment in my profile "Where have you gone, my friend? ;-;". So... if anyone still remembers me and wonders where am I. Im simply on discord since it's just much better for my taste and more comfortable. Most people here probably know but for those who don't know here is my discord BlackBurnPL#9092 . If anyone knows someone who is looking for me please give him this ID, Im sorry once again since Im feeling like Im bothering everyone in here... See ya!


----------



## Furrium (Apr 10, 2020)

Coronavirus is important but people have their own principles


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> Coronavirus is important but people have their own principles
> 
> View attachment 84511



I would rather starve with dignity.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I would rather starve with dignity.



You die but don’t eat pizza with pineapple


----------



## Furrium (Apr 10, 2020)

Yesterday it was sun, today it was snowing, it will rain tomorrow, the day after tomorrow it will rain, then there will be a thunderstorm, then it will rain, then the sun.  I love my city.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2020)

It is furry Easter. 

Time to find a butt and hide eggs in it.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm definitely the noobest person at chess  It looked easy but it isn't


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It is furry Easter.
> 
> Time to find a butt and hide eggs in it.



I'm right here


----------



## Sairn (Apr 10, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> Coronavirus is important but people have their own principles
> 
> View attachment 84511



People left the best ones


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 10, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> I'm definitely the noobest person at chess  It looked easy but it isn't



Just learn some of the classic moves, like Queen's Gambit


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2020)

Funny thing is, this was posted a year ago.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ferrets are like raccoons but much cooler.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> Coronavirus is important but people have their own principles
> 
> View attachment 84511


It appears Covid-19 has made everyone delusional, they left behind the best pizza!


----------



## FurryFelix (Apr 11, 2020)

I gotta say this.

I love Hawaiian pizza and I'm not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 11, 2020)

45 notifications this morning. 

_45_


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 11, 2020)

:{ I know 'freelove freeway' was sung by Ricky Gervais but I thought it was a cover, so I was looking for the original. 

Turns out Ricky Gervais is the original. Ohno


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2020)

Fuck Facebook.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh, hey, here's that cake I was talking about a long time ago @Thatch

Where you at you tasty morsel?!?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 11, 2020)

Have a happy Easter by the way everybody.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 11, 2020)

FurryFelix said:


> I gotta say this.
> 
> I love Hawaiian pizza and I'm not ashamed to admit it.



*CRIMINAL IDENTIFIED*


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 11, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Have a happy Easter by the way everybody.


I forgot it was easter tomorrow... Tbh I've lost all sense of time after not having to go to school for 4 weeks


----------



## Telnac (Apr 11, 2020)

No no no, pineapple is perfectly fine. You just have to pair it with pepperoni, then you'll have perfection!


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 11, 2020)

Just raw pineapple isn't the best, AND CERTAINLY NOT ON PIZZA , but pineapple juice is pretty good


----------



## FurryFelix (Apr 11, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> *CRIMINAL IDENTIFIED*


*casually runs away*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Just raw pineapple isn't the best, AND CERTAINLY NOT ON PIZZA


Careful friend. Thems is fighten words >:V


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 11, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Careful friend. Thems is fighten words >:V


Bruh I'm just quoting the bible my man


----------



## Telnac (Apr 11, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Bruh I'm just quoting the bible my man


Chapter and verse plz!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Chapter and verse plz!


Topics relating to pizza are generally found in the Bible’s passages from the Olive Garden of Eden


----------



## Telnac (Apr 11, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Topics relating to pizza are generally found in the Bible’s passages regarding the Olive Garden of Eden


Olive Garden of Eden? That explains a lot. No wonder the world has fallen into sickness and decay. That's what happens when you eat anything at an Olive Garden.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Olive Garden of Eden? That explains a lot. No wonder the world has fallen into sickness and decay. That's what happens when you eat anything at an Olive Garden.


Olive Garden _State_ of Eden


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 11, 2020)

Telnac said:


> Olive Garden of Eden? That explains a lot. No wonder the world has fallen into sickness and decay. That's what happens when you eat anything at an Olive Garden.


Huh, and all this time I assumed this evil was the work of Burger King


----------



## Furrium (Apr 11, 2020)

There are two types of people in the world: 

1) Those who can extrapolate from incomplete data


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2020)

There is a lot of wine in me.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There is a lot of wine in me.



What wine did you drink ?


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Apr 13, 2020)

probably liquid wine


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2020)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> probably liquid wine



Where do you even get that coveted solid wine?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2020)

Is furaffinity mainsite having problems?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There is a lot of wine in me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2020)

I am getting suspicious youtube suggestions with video titles seemingly to instruct me to disobey social distancing. :\


----------



## Furrium (Apr 13, 2020)

As one smart man said: “It’s not beer that kills people, water kills people.” 
So it goes


----------



## Furrium (Apr 13, 2020)

░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄ 
░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄ 
░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░█ 
░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░░█ 
░▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░░░█ 
█▒█▒▄░▀▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒█ 
█▒█░█▀▄▄░░░░░█▀░░░░▀▄░░▄▀▀▀▄▒█ 
░█▀▄░█▄░█▀▄▄░▀░▀▀░▄▄▀░░░░█░░█ 
░░█░░▀▄▀█▄▄░█▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▀▀█▀██░█ 
░░░█░░██░░▀█▄▄▄█▄▄█▄████░█ 
░░░░█░░░▀▀▄░█░░░█░███████░█ 
░░░░░▀▄░░░▀▀▄▄▄█▄█▄█▄█▄▀░░█ 
░░░░░░░▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░█ 
░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░█ 
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░█


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 13, 2020)

8: but s toa


----------



## Furrium (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> View attachment 84665



I love this. x3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 14, 2020)

merica!


----------



## Telnac (Apr 14, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> merica!


I want that guy's setup!


----------



## Furrium (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2020)

Made some two ingredient fudge, should be interesting...


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 16, 2020)

Well, I seriously thought that can be real. Oh god, I'm very stupid when I'm in love.. xD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> 8: but s toa



wtf when did I post that?


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 17, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> wtf when did I post that?


Aw, I missed the opportunity to mess with drunk bloARGHglergurglephagus this time :<


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 17, 2020)

I have to leave for work, but there is a soft and cuddly kitty


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2020)

I am so amazingly busy today in spite of achieving nothing.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 17, 2020)

I love Google.  I entered in the search bar “Why does bismuth sulfide (5) not exist?”, The first answer that he gave me was about faith in God, it’s wonderful.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Aw, I missed the opportunity to mess with drunk bloARGHglergurglephagus this time :<



Ribbit!


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 17, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Ribbit!


Woof!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Woof!



Mooo!


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 17, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Mooo!


Cock-a-doodle-doo!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Cock-a-doodle-doo!



You had me at cock ... /ᐠo___oᐟ\


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2020)

Another day in doors!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2020)

gr8


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2020)

Really just want to be back at my normal life, rather than living in a spare room in my family's house. 

All my work being through the internet, and not talking to anybody else irl. .-.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252221112940998656


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 20, 2020)

I have a friend group full of boys, that's awesome


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 20, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> I have a friend group full of boys, that's awesome


hanging with the b o i s


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2020)

'The price of a barrel of West Texas Intermediate (WTI), the benchmark for US oil, fell as low as *minus* $37.63 a barrel.'

Strange times.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> 'The price of a barrel of West Texas Intermediate (WTI), the benchmark for US oil, fell as low as *minus* $37.63 a barrel.'
> 
> Strange times.


Welp, bye guys! I'm off to buy oil!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 20, 2020)

If I accomplish nothing else today I will have 4 Battlemech lances primed.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2020)

'Remote working at home'

>> spend afternoon reading about Oedipus complex


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Remote working at home'
> 
> >> spend afternoon reading about Oedipus complex



_Paging doctor Fallowfreud_


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> _Paging doctor Fallowfreud_



Fingerpuppet freud will always be the best freud.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 21, 2020)

If you can’t find the duck, then you are a sex addict.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 21, 2020)

Furrium said:


> If you can’t find the duck, then you are a sex addict.
> 
> View attachment 85064


haha I found the duck


----------



## Furrium (Apr 21, 2020)

While I am quarantined, my bank card has accumulated 163 dollars


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 21, 2020)

Furrium said:


> If you can’t find the duck, then you are a sex addict.
> 
> View attachment 85064



i didn't read the text because the alert thing said something about attaching a file and i thought maybe it's a funny image insert, so i clicked the alert it brought the picture up, and the thing is in the center so i must be supposed to figure out

i thought oh hey these optical illusion ones are always fun so i was squinting in d e e p thought trying to figure out what kind of thing it was a picture *of* and i had a second line of thought that said i wonder what artist or website uses that duck as their signature/logo, that's pretty cool and cute

i squinted and thought as hard as i could to see if i could figure out what it was because that was what i was supposed to do and i couldn't figure it out and out of the corner of my eye i noticed there was the text and i read it because i thought oh okay, it must be the instructions or the answer

i thought the hand looking thing on the left looked like a hand making a duck shadow puppet or like some kind of furniture


----------



## Furrium (Apr 21, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i didn't read the text because the alert thing said something about attaching a file and i thought maybe it's a funny image insert, so i clicked the alert it brought the picture up, and the thing is in the center so i must be supposed to figure out
> 
> i thought oh hey these optical illusion ones are always fun so i was squinting in d e e p thought trying to figure out what kind of thing it was a picture *of* and i had a second line of thought that said i wonder what artist or website uses that duck as their signature/logo, that's pretty cool and cute
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2020)

Was at the supermarket today. A staff member was collecting trollies to take inside and this one lady left one out right on closing. When the staff member said _oh come on already_ the lady said _earn your keep_ in a rude manner.

As if a few extra steps would've hurt her, while an essential worker is trying to keep the country running while she probably sits at home collecting on the Covid-19 subsidy scheme being a lazy bitch.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm glad I know that my hurts will make me stronger in the future, so yeah. No need to complain.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2020)

You know, I complain about my government a lot. But when they deliver, boy do they deliver.

Now to go blow this free 7k on blackjack and hookers.


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2020)

Browsing about the art world:







(John Baldessari, I will not make any more boring art)


----------



## Furrium (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 23, 2020)

Furrium said:


> View attachment 85189


I feel attacked


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 24, 2020)

I wish my animal crossing villagers were my friends in real life LOL they’re so cute.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello everyone don't forget to inject yourself with bleach to kill the Corona as instructed by daddy Trump.



Spoiler



But seriously, don't.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hello everyone don't forget to inject yourself with bleach to kill the Corona as instructed by daddy Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The actual cure is a really good spanking. 

Luckily for everybody I am here to help.


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2020)

Artwork of the day:


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The actual cure is a really good spanking.
> 
> Luckily for everybody I am here to help.



To help prevent spreading it, one is also actually supposed to wear a diaper, not a face mask.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2020)

Izzy4895 said:


> To help prevent spreading it, one is also actually supposed to wear a diaper, not a face mask.



That idea stinks. You might need to change it.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 24, 2020)

_nearly runs someone over in some heavily altered monster of automotive sacrilege_


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 24, 2020)

Am I the only one who isn't bored in quarantine?


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 24, 2020)

_drives past the creamiest of foxes, roaring engine somehow emitting delicious popped corn for the enjoyment of all_


----------



## Furrium (Apr 24, 2020)

I watched a video about the kings of the world Rockefellers and how they reduce the world's population with vaccines and GM food and destroy countries.  I'm depressed now


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 24, 2020)

Furrium said:


> I watched a video about the kings of the world Rockefellers and how they reduce the world's population with vaccines and GM food and destroy countries.  I'm depressed now
> 
> View attachment 85241



do not be depressed, bro.  there has always been that kind of big evil in the world, but it will never be able to take us all.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 24, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> do not be depressed, bro.  there has always been that kind of big evil in the world, but it will never be able to take us all.



He does not need to defeat us, he has already done it.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 24, 2020)

Probably do not need to create a thread on this topic.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2020)

creamyfox said:


> Am I the only one who isn't bored in quarantine?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2020)

Since the pandemic one of the richest places in my country has turned into one of the poorest. Time to buy some property!


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2020)

Art of the day:






Henri Rousseau, A lion Devouring Its Prey


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 25, 2020)

I know it's not serious but I'm always a bit scared when I have tachycardia when I'm resting, lol. 

Anyway, my routine is:
sleeping until 13:00
breakfast(!)
studying, resting etc.
having dinner at 7:00 pm
studying online until 11:00 pm
have fun on the Intenet

What's up everyone


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2020)

America: rat them hurr civilians out for breaking social distancing durr.

New Zealand: *cop pulls out taser and questions people about social distancing*


----------



## BayoDino (Apr 25, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> America: rat them hurr civilians out for breaking social distancing durr.
> 
> New Zealand: *cop pulls out taser and questions people about social distancing*


*thinking*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh, and my test came back covid free, so yay.


----------



## Furrium (Apr 25, 2020)

Hahaha, when I used to drink vodka, people said that I was an alcoholic, now they say that I disinfect my body.  
Thank you Trump.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey guys, I have a question - I was debating on making a thread on it, but I'm not sure since it's just a straight forward question.

With Pride month coming soon, I want to show off my specific pride flag. I'm a demisexual hetero - it's a very uncommon flag. It's black and white stripes with a triangle on the left side.



Spoiler












There's also a plain Demisexual flag out there, but the issue is - a Lot of people automatically assume that all Demisexuals generally can be attracted to every gender / non-binary person, and that's not the case (as I'm straight, but still Demi).
But..I'm also aware that a lot of people hate the idea of a straight "pride" flag. But the thing is, that's what I Am - yet, I still have pride in being Demisexual and like to express to people that there's no issue with being Demisexual, etc.

I'm asking, like..Is the flag considered offensive since it's supposedly _like_ a straight pride flag Despite still expressing Demisexual pride??
I mean that's what I am though, you know? I like expressing my demisexuality.

I'm asking for an honest opinion, please.
Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 26, 2020)

I have 19k posts now.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 27, 2020)

Scott Ross composed this sonata for April fools', passing it for one of Scarlatti's


----------



## Furrium (Apr 27, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I have 19k posts now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

It is only 8C here today. :C


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It is only 8C here today. :C



Whereas we have a high of 16c rolling in today. Warmest day of the year, so far.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

Simo said:


> Whereas we have a high of 16c rolling in today. Warmest day of the year, so far.



We've had much warmer days this year already; almost 25C a couple of days ago. There was also no snow this year. (High positive North Atlantic Oscillation this year)


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> We've had much warmer days this year already; almost 25C a couple of days ago. There was also no snow this year. (High positive North Atlantic Oscillation this year)



Whereas here, we had a few inches of snow last week. Not sure what oscillation we have here, but it's a stubbornly chilly one!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 28, 2020)

It’s so satisfying seeing the crocs return to the rivers due to lower human activity


----------



## Furrium (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It is only 8C here today. :C



Today I have 5 degrees Celsius and snow with rain


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2020)

As someone with fucked ears can't say I miss all the noise since the quarantine lifted.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It’s so satisfying seeing the crocs return to the rivers due to lower human activity
> View attachment 85498


But I see two thongs, there may be a fight for territory.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 28, 2020)

The thongs are invasive pests that were introduced to the croc habitat in the 1930s.

Sadly efforts to cull their numbers have not been successful at reducing their population. They are really damaging to the croc's delicate ecosystem


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 28, 2020)

Furrium said:


> Today I have 5 degrees Celsius and snow with rain


Meanwhile I'm vibing here with my 20+ degrees celsius all week


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2020)

Several attempts have been made to reduce the thongs population but to no avail. Local goverment has even issused cash bounties for removal of the thongs w/ proof of capture. This however has lead some unsavory folk to breed these creatures in order to collect the bounty.
When the goverment refused to pay for these home bred thongs they were released into the wild only making the problem worse.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm about to start learning Indian music theory and how to play the sitar 
Another music furry hooked me up with his old teacher. I'm excited as fuck! My only issue is that I can't neglect my birb suit project.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm about to start learning Indian music theory and how to play the sitar
> Another music furry hooked me up with his old teacher. I'm excited as fuck! My only issue is that I can't neglect my birb suit project.



Hope you get good at it. :]


----------



## Furrium (Apr 29, 2020)

I was supposed to learn math, but instead I look at how to make trebuchet.  I hate myself.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2020)

15,900


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 30, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


Interesting piece of animation you dug up, remember watching that film many years back. It was quite interesting.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Interesting piece of animation you dug up, remember watching that film many years back. It was quite interesting.


Yeah, it's got such creative imagery. If I'm not mistaken the designer was Roland Topor


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2020)

So tired. ;^;


----------



## Furrium (Apr 30, 2020)

May 1 - in the USSR and later in Russia it is a holiday of Spring and Labor, it’s just such a day off when it’s sunny, you can relax and go outdoors.  In the USSR, they took him seriously: they drew posters, staged parades.  In the USA, this holiday is called Labor Day.  Peace.  Work.  May.


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 1, 2020)

The thread lives!


----------



## Guifrog (May 1, 2020)

Aren't you a grumpy thread! C'mon, move! >:V

Can't recall whether I was presented to Keké's work here or on LPW now


----------



## Furrium (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (May 2, 2020)

anyone active


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> anyone active


no


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2020)

Only spooky ghosts!


----------



## Rouge166 (May 2, 2020)

yeah iz late


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Only spooky ghosts!


*wooshes by u*


----------



## Rouge166 (May 2, 2020)

Wish vent thread was active


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> Wish vent thread was active


MAKE IT ACTIVE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rouge166 (May 2, 2020)

I tried


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> I tried


alright i made it slightly more active


----------



## Guifrog (May 2, 2020)

Boooo!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 2, 2020)

This truly is the year of "Just don't go outside"
www.nytimes.com: Tracking the ‘Murder Hornet’: A Deadly Pest Has Reached North America


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 2, 2020)

I was thinking of getting into Warhammer 40k. How do I get started. Is there a beginner set or something?


----------



## hologrammaton (May 2, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This truly is the year of "Just don't go outside"
> www.nytimes.com: Tracking the ‘Murder Hornet’: A Deadly Pest Has Reached North America



... ̶s̶o̶ ̶T̶H̶A̶T̶'̶S̶ ̶w̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶b̶u̶g̶ ̶c̶o̶l̶l̶e̶c̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶e̶s̶c̶a̶p̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶


----------



## VeeStars (May 2, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> ... ̶s̶o̶ ̶T̶H̶A̶T̶'̶S̶ ̶w̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶b̶u̶g̶ ̶c̶o̶l̶l̶e̶c̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶e̶s̶c̶a̶p̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶


._.


----------



## TR273 (May 2, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I was thinking of getting into Warhammer 40k. How do I get started. Is there a beginner set or something?


Yes, I think 'Dark Imperium' is the current one (it's been a while since I checked). You get:-
A rule book
Dice
Measuring sticks (but nobody uses them)
Two starter forces (Space marines and death guard)
A couple of booklets about each force. (Painting guides/ what they do/ etc...)


----------



## Furrium (May 2, 2020)

One winter, I wanted to photograph a beautiful crescent moon.  Well, in general, you understand.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 2, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Yes, I think 'Dark Imperium' is the current one (it's been a while since I checked). You get:-
> A rule book
> Dice
> Measuring sticks (but nobody uses them)
> ...



I'll have to see if I can locate one. For the moment I found the First Strike set at my local game shop. Unfortunetly I have no one to play with for at least a month.


----------



## Furrium (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 3, 2020)

Furrium said:


> View attachment 85961



It is May, Sunday, the yeae C0vid18


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (May 3, 2020)

Furrium said:


> One winter, I wanted to photograph a beautiful crescent moon.  Well, in general, you understand.
> 
> View attachment 85915



whose that on the right


----------



## Pogo (May 4, 2020)

I have some gripes. 
May i use this thread to bend some ears?

I was workin for 3 years at a job i really enjoyed. Suited me perfectly. The pay was minimal but the work was easy. 
A shift at the work place had me worried. The signs were there and lots of guys were leaving. The place was a sinking ship so i hopped off too. I moved a couple states north to look for a good payin job and with some support of a close friend i had some footing. I liked my friend, i liked the scene, and It took a while but eventually i found work. Then Covid occured and i lost the job there too.

Doin what i can to not leach off my friend, I speant half a year applying for work. Tried a job that didnt work out for me and found another i would have stuck with. But with covid and bein new, my employ was lost fairly quickly.

Not that its a big deal but Im back home w/ my folks. 

Theres not a lot of people in my life that i confide in. And i wanna try and keep a brave face. So um. Offers of sympathy would be greatly appreciated. ;I


----------



## Guifrog (May 4, 2020)

Pogo said:


> I have some gripes.
> May i use this thread to bend some ears?
> 
> I was workin for 3 years at a job i really enjoyed. Suited me perfectly. The pay was minimal but the work was easy.
> ...


I've been anxious lately. Didn't pass the test on an agency I was_ almost_ setting my foot in. Gig work has been hard to find as of late. My parents are docs under the risk group, so they haven't been called up (yet?). Some of their colleagues have died to Covid in the capital, though. And I fear for my sister in São Paulo, which has the largest number of confirmed cases - the majority in her neighborhood.

Guess I've been more active on FAF as an escape goat. Y'know, I can't be all sparkles, music and colors all the time, myself, either, so I feel you there with the attempt to keep a brave face under the dark cloud of current circumstances


----------



## Pogo (May 4, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> I've been anxious lately. Didn't pass the test on an agency I was_ almost_ setting my foot in. Gig work has been hard to find as of late. My parents are docs under the risk group, so they haven't been called up (yet?). Some of their colleagues have died to Covid in the capital, though. And I fear for my sister in São Paulo, which has the largest number of confirmed cases - the majority in her neighborhood.
> 
> Guess I've been more active on FAF as an escape goat. Y'know, I can't be all sparkles, music and colors all the time, myself, either, so I feel you there with the attempt to keep a brave face under the dark cloud of current circumstances


Im with ya Gui. Be strong stay healthy and be brave for your fam. 

With a little luck and patience, we'll get thru this.


----------



## Furrium (May 4, 2020)

My hobby is assembling wooden and plastic scale models.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2020)

@Furrium The one on the end looks *WAY* too much like Frodo.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 86037


Gator actually isn't that bad. I always get it as an appetizer when I go to a resturaunt nearby.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2020)

The quality of my work is the shitters right now.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 6, 2020)

I think there's going to be a documentary sometime in the future called  "2020: Covid-19 and the Rise of the Basement Dwellers" .


----------



## Furrium (May 6, 2020)

Artist


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 7, 2020)

Out of boredom from the lockdown, i tried the headphone sub it seems to be a mess there. There a reviewer there going around acting like immature kid about how anyone with a objective view is dumb?. From reading his posts its very cringy how he act's so sure how he right untill he told do have any proof for that?, Because...yeah sure dude DAC's have there own sound & how more research has on EQ gotten to the point you can mimic what other headphones sound like?, Nope cue him latching on audiophile terms that mean nothing at all. And he wonders why audiophiles are are laughing stock?.

But on a lighter note good lord Freedom call has some of the catchest/most melodic power metal outside of dragonforce. lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2020)

So glad it's the end of the week, had a meltdown at work today making a complete ass of myself; I'm a little embarrassed. Trying to make a good impression and get along but when you can't keep up with the pace it really gets to you. This job is going to destroy me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2020)

After my shit day and getting home I decided to take some of my aggression out on someone's dog. I said if that dog pisses on my fence, I will kick it. Person gave me a foul look and I just gave it back.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2020)

Happy VE day.


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 8, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I was thinking of getting into Warhammer 40k. How do I get started. Is there a beginner set or something?


Also, if you're interested in smaller skirmishes then 40k killteams is a really fun game
Happy VE day!


----------



## TR273 (May 8, 2020)

Indeed!

Happy VE day everybody!


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 8, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Happy VE day everybody!


Kinda just realized how late my reply was. anyway, are you tabletop wargamer?


----------



## TR273 (May 8, 2020)

Domjoe414 said:


> Kinda just realized how late my reply was. anyway, are you tabletop wargamer?


I haven't played in a while but yes, I've got quite an extensive Warhammer 40k collection.


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 8, 2020)

TR273 said:


> I haven't played in a while but yes, I've got quite an extensive Warhammer 40k collection.


Cool! I never got much into that one, I mostly played the LOTR one by GW, but the minis for warhammer are pretty awesome.


----------



## TR273 (May 8, 2020)

Domjoe414 said:


> Cool! I never got much into that one, I mostly played the LOTR one by GW, but the minis for warhammer are pretty awesome.


I've got some LOTR stuff around somewhere but the bulk is imperial forces.
(I might post some pictures later.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2020)

That moment when you have a shit so bad you need to jump in the shower.

#bustingmyass


----------



## Furrium (May 9, 2020)

We can talk about politics and the fact that the Soviet Union wanted to quickly capture Berlin, because it was attacked by allied forces, but today we must forget about it.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 9, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> That moment when you have a shit so bad you need to jump in the shower.
> 
> #bustingmyass



Beats having to poop after a shower.


----------



## Furrium (May 9, 2020)

Luftwaffle


----------



## Furrium (May 10, 2020)

When Lenin was born there was smallpox.  When he was 50 years old - Spanish flu.  On the 100th anniversary - cholera.  On the 150th anniversary - coronavirus.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 10, 2020)

I was going to download Fortnight from the epic games store and try it out but it needed *81 GB *free space on my computer to download. My computer has 25 gb out of almost 300 gb so I guess I'll never get to see what its like.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I was going to download Fortnight from the epic games store and try it out but it needed *81 GB *free space on my computer to download. My computer has 25 gb out of almost 300 gb so I guess I'll never get to see what its like.



Didn't realise it was that large.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

I collect airsoft as a hobby.

2 months ago, I ordered a dot sight attachment and they shipped me fresh air even without a box. The system keeps tracking where the package was and now they showed me that it has already arrived. The guards of my apartment don't have any on my name either. Then I went to customer service and they said it's only possible to be payed back when I ship back the product. Shucks.

And this time, I ordered a flashlight and the same dot sight attachment last week. They sent me two flashlights. Guess this dot sight attachment is cursed.

It's became funny now.
*giggles*


----------



## Furrium (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Zoro Kanashi (May 11, 2020)

MEDS said:


> Post anything here. All of the garbage you want to say but are too lazy to make a topic in GD. Essentially This is a chatroom.
> 
> I proposed this in the suggestion box
> forums.furaffinity.net: Open Chat
> Hopefully this gets stickied, but until then, if you want it keep it bumped!


H-hello I have a question do you all have a discord server? I-im new here


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 11, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Didn't realise it was that large.


I can only assume that the giant download size means that its the biggest, fanciest game ever. Even if I had the space, it would probably take days to download.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 11, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Beats having to poop after a shower.


Yes but it's easier to clean up after the shower.


----------



## Furrium (May 11, 2020)

I have finished it.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I can only assume that the giant download size means that its the biggest, fanciest game ever. Even if I had the space, it would probably take days to download.



Maybe it has a lot of use profiling and adware in it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 11, 2020)

Due to fast food places being closed and me drinking primarily water, I found out I’ve lost 9 pounds this month.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 11, 2020)

Is it worth keeping any new in box for blind booster pack collectibles like heroclix? Or is it just best to open them all since the rarity and value of the figures inside are unknown?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

Furrium said:


> Luftwaffle
> 
> View attachment 86426




Es ist die Luftwaffe! Wie kam dieses blid zur offentlichkeit?!?


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (May 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I found out I’ve lost 9 pounds this month



usually one would expect to save afew pounds by spending less 

_your fault for setting that up _


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 12, 2020)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> usually one would expect to save afew pounds by spending less
> 
> _your fault for setting that up _


Huzzah! A man of quality humor! ^^


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 13, 2020)

holy crap I just did some math and I have almost 3000 lines of code I wrote for my game


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> holy crap I just did some math and I have almost 3000 lines of code I wrote for my game




Nice


----------



## Ravofox (May 13, 2020)

I know this is late, but I thought I'd say farewell to the great comedian Jerry Stiller. An extraordinarily long career of making us laugh.
While most will remember him mainly for Seinfeld, as a big Lion King fan I will forever know him as grouchy meerkat Uncle Max!
RIP Jerry!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2020)

Anybody think Matt Daemon looks like the raccoon from over the hedge?


----------



## Jkitty (May 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 86632
> 
> Anybody think Matt Daemon looks like the raccoon from over the hedge?


RJ? And yes... they do look very alike. !_!


----------



## Ravofox (May 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 86632
> 
> Anybody think Matt Daemon looks like the raccoon from over the hedge?



There is some resemblance!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 86632
> 
> Anybody think Matt Daemon looks like the raccoon from over the hedge?


Damnit Fallow. I've seen them both so many times without this connection and now I can't get it out of my mind. *shakes fist*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 86632
> 
> Anybody think Matt Daemon looks like the raccoon from over the hedge?




DANG,

You're saying he looks like RJ?

*OUCH*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> DANG,
> 
> You're saying he looks like RJ?
> 
> *OUCH*



They're both about 60 % forehead and eyebrows. x3


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> They're both about 60 % forehead and eyebrows. x3



You can really see the details if you look reaaaaaaal *close*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2020)

Realising like 90% of my active posting is in the spanking thread.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Realising like 90% of my active posting is in the spanking thread.




Oh my


----------



## trivean (May 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Realising like 90% of my active posting is in the spanking thread.



I got about 95% posts on there.

The other 5% are the 'Hi I'm new' threads.

Also hello everyone.


----------



## Furrium (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 16, 2020)

I also do voice acting work on another youtube channel. I voice act as Sly Cooper, Fox McCloud and Falco Lambardi.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 17, 2020)

Duct tape can't fix stupidity, but it can muffle it!


----------



## Auxil (May 17, 2020)

Eee a hot nb guy I met last summer started messaging me again out of nowhere, I hope our friendship can last longer this time (....I have no idea how to make sure this happens though)


----------



## Furrium (May 19, 2020)

Somewhere in Italy


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 19, 2020)

lol


----------



## Furrium (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2020)

Furrium said:


> View attachment 86696



Oh hay, ur airplane copter is a broked


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2020)

It's boiling hot like it's already the middle of summer. :\


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 20, 2020)

Very educational video with a very catchy music


----------



## ben909 (May 20, 2020)

so is anyone else here fleeing DA?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 20, 2020)

www.nydailynews.com: Clowns, furries, Super Mario among street performers arrested for violating lockdown in Peru


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 20, 2020)

Sitar training seems to be going well. I've got a decent callus forming on my left index finger.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 22, 2020)

So for the past few weeks I've been volunteering my time helping set up a Covid alternate care site that will accept and take care of Covid patients when the hospital beds in the area are full. Local university donated the use of their gym facilities and we just recently finished the first patient area.











This ward is able to house 165 patients with each bed having portal O2 machines able to provide up to 5 O2 liter flow, bed wedges, paper charts, and the local hospitals donated some care kits with Sudoku and puzzle books for patients to stay entertained while under quarantine. Sheets are hung to separate male and female patient areas and a central nursing station with wheels to relocate as needed. We have several other gymnasiums so if need be we are able to house a total of 1025 patients should it come to that. Just need to set up the cots if we get a sudden surge of admits.







The care site is staffed entirely by volunteer healthcare professionals in my community: Doctors, nurses, nurse practitioners, EMTs, paramedics, LVNs, psychiatric technicians, and CNAs. I spent the afternoon today teaching a class at the facility on procedures for donning and doffing personal protective equipment before entering and upon leaving the red quarantine patient zone and how patient's will be triaged upon admission.

We don't have any patients right now and we are hoping to not have any since it means the hospitals are able to handle the current patient loads, but just having this facility in place goes a long way in convincing the governor to allow our county to reopen since it shows we are prepared to handle any outbreak flare-ups that may occur.

I thought it was kinda neat now that we've finished setting up the patient zone, so I wanted to share <:


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2020)

@GarthTheWereWolf Everyone here is cheering you on. <3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 22, 2020)

@GarthTheWereWolf , thanks for what you are doing.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 23, 2020)

@GarthTheWereWolf  We've probably had major disagreements in the past ( bad memory ) but we're all rootin for you!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 23, 2020)

Going to upgrade from windoes 7 to windows 10 so I can play Cilivazation vi.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2020)

Haven't finished the work I wanted to today. ;^;



Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Going to upgrade from windoes 7 to windows 10 so I can play Cilivazation vi.



Also essential security!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2020)

This is my new sexuality.


----------



## redhusky (May 23, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is my new sexuality.
> 
> View attachment 87247


HAWT.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2020)

I know, but I have mixed feelings about it....


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 23, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I know, but I have mixed feelings about it....


pfft


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 23, 2020)

Its funny though. A cement mixer.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 23, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Its funny though. A cement mixer.



Cement mixers are one of my fetishes. I am so turned on right now.


----------



## redhusky (May 23, 2020)

Let's have a mixer!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 23, 2020)

Lmao it reminds me of Dizzy the Cement Mixer from bob the builder.


----------



## redhusky (May 23, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Lmao it reminds me of Dizzy the Cement Mixer from bob the builder.


Too young. O_O;


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 23, 2020)

Its just an example. Dont take it too seriously.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 23, 2020)

The colors though


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 23, 2020)

Anyways. Todays weather looks crazy in my area.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

What are other folks' lock down exercise regimes?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What are other folks' lock down exercise regimes?


What's exercise?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> What's exercise?



Pain.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Pain.


I don't want it


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't want it



I'm doing 100 pressups, situps and squats a day. 

100 squats is like...the worst one.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm doing 100 pressups, situps and squats a day.
> 
> 100 squats is like...the worst one.


Gotta get that cute fox butt


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Gotta get that cute fox butt



I want to get lockdown abs, because then at least I get a treat for myself from the lockdown experience. 

But I don't know if 100 situps a day is enough or not.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I want to get lockdown abs, because then at least I get a treat for myself from the lockdown experience.
> 
> But I don't know if 100 situps a day is enough or not.


Sure is more than I'm doing lol


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Sure is more than I'm doing lol



If you start, it hurts the first couple of days but then it's fine. But legs will hurt most.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> If you start, it hurts the first couple of days but then it's fine. But legs will hurt most.


I used to do cross country so I know all about legs hurting


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I used to do cross country so I know all about legs hurting



I went for a run the other day and was like *ffuuuuu*

Most of the time when I go for a walk I'm pushing somebody's wheelchair, which gives me a handy excuse for not going on leg-murdering runs more often.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I went for a run the other day and was like *ffuuuuu*
> 
> Most of the time when I go for a walk I'm pushing somebody's wheelchair, which gives me a handy excuse for not going on leg-murdering runs more often.


The weirdest shit though if you start running often, is that you literally can't go without moving your legs everyday. Like I'd literally pace all the time inside my house when I wasn't training.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> The weirdest shit though if you start running often, is that you literally can't go without moving your legs everyday. Like I'd literally pace all the time inside my house when I wasn't training.



I do that already because smol house.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I do that already because smol house.


Poor fox


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Pain.


His life.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 24, 2020)

Hewwo all.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (May 24, 2020)

Yeehaw


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> (I don't care what the critics say).


Rule of Acquisition #239: Never be afraid to mislabel a product.


----------



## BayoDino (May 25, 2020)

OvO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 25, 2020)

OnO


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

X3


----------



## KittyKitCat1 (May 25, 2020)

Hi everyone :3


----------



## Fallowfox (May 25, 2020)

KittyKitCat1 said:


> Hi everyone :3


Hi doctor Nick


----------



## KittyKitCat1 (May 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Hi doctor Nick


Doctor Nick?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 25, 2020)

KittyKitCat1 said:


> Doctor Nick?


----------



## KittyKitCat1 (May 25, 2020)

Oh lmao. Im with you now.


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

KittyKitCat1 said:


> Hi everyone :3


Hi ho, Kittycat!


----------



## KittyKitCat1 (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Hi ho, Kittycat!


Hey hey~


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 26, 2020)

Am I stupid, or is it almost impossible to search anything by category anymore on deviantart. Like when I go to search can I just narrow it to literature? What sort of idiot designed eclipse?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2020)

Turns out that literally the sexiest man alive lives in my home town.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 26, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Turns out that literally the sexiest man alive lives in my home town.


Is it you?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 26, 2020)

Lol wow.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

Does anybody have experience with ROC curves?

Is it possible to plot the output of an Linear Discriminant Analysis as an ROC curve?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 27, 2020)

Upgrading to windows 10 did not let me play civilization vi and now its telling me that I cant go back to windows 7 once 10 days have passed since upgrading. Is getting games to work on windows 10 that worked with windows 7 going to be a problem or will I be fine staying with windows 10?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Upgrading to windows 10 did not let me play civilization vi and now its telling me that I cant go back to windows 7 once 10 days have passed since upgrading. Is getting games to work on windows 10 that worked with windows 7 going to be a problem or will I be fine staying with windows 10?



Eitherway you should not revert to windows 7, because this will leave your machine vulnerable to viruses.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Does anybody have experience with ROC curves?
> 
> Is it possible to plot the output of an Linear Discriminant Analysis as an ROC curve?








Yes it is possible.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

I summon Beelzebub.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

Idk why do I find windows 10 to be buggy as hell in my machine and I cant even play my old cd rom games from the late 1990's to mid 2000's on there except for UT2004


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Idk why do I find windows 10 to be buggy as hell in my machine and I cant even play my old cd rom games from the late 1990's to mid 2000's on there except for UT2004


This is why I didn't upgrade to Windows 10. Upgrades are supposed to make things BETTER.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

To be honest I wish the old NHL pc games from 98-09 were on steam so it can be more easier especially the ones from 98-05 when they used safedisc and securom copy protection for the disc and this is why it does not work on windows 10 because windows 10 dropped support on those copy protected games. HOWEVER there is a workaround to get those games working on windows 10.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

98,99 and 2000 are the easiest to get working and you will have to install nGlide for 3dfxVoodoo emulation on your pc. 2001,2002 and 2003, 2004 and 2005 are a pain to get working on windows 10.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

This is NHL 2000 on pc


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Idk why do I find windows 10 to be buggy as hell in my machine and I cant even play my old cd rom games from the late 1990's to mid 2000's on there except for UT2004



I changed an old laptop to LINUX (it didn't have the appropriate hardware to support win10), so that's an alternative. 

If you're using windows 7 though, the machine will be insecure and you shouldn't network it, because it will get viruses.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

I am having a coding problem trying to define eliminate all columns in a data table that have a constant value within groups. 

The data table has several variables, one of which states whether a sample belongs to 1 of 4 groups. 

Does anybody know a solution to this?

My current attempt based on stack exchange comments is this:

where 'train' is a random selection of rows I defined already 

compact_data<-
data[
   names(
    Filter(
      identity,
      colSums(data.table(data[train,])[, lapply(.SD, function(x) uniqueN(x) == .N), by=Group][,-1])  
   ) )
   ]


----------



## TrishaCat (May 28, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Upgrading to windows 10 did not let me play civilization vi and now its telling me that I cant go back to windows 7 once 10 days have passed since upgrading. Is getting games to work on windows 10 that worked with windows 7 going to be a problem or will I be fine staying with windows 10?


I've not had that much trouble getting most games to work on 10. Civ VI DEFINITELY shouldn't have a problem on 10; I'd suggest sticking with 10 and just troubleshooting. Only reason to stay with 7 imo is if you're very uncomfortable with some of the telemetry features.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

I can still play NHL 99 and NHL 2000 on Linux and Mac OS because it can play on those 3 PC platforms Windows, Mac OS, Linux


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

Hopefully the next version of Windows is better than windows 10 because windows 10 to me is crap


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

But it is not as bad as vista


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Hopefully the next version of Windows is better than windows 10 because windows 10 to me is crap



I don't like win10 either. Honestly my expectation is that they'll find a way of making win11 _even more_ commercialised. 

Maybe they'll find a way of telepathically beaming adverts into our cortex.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

To me after the Bill Gates era everything went to crap.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> To me after the Bill Gates era everything went to crap.



What does my head in is how newer versions of the OS are more likely to crash than older ones.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 28, 2020)

True


----------



## Furrium (May 28, 2020)

For me, all this talk is like a dark forest.  
Someone: "This processor has a higher frequency, and this operating system is more powerful."  
I'm at this time:


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 29, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> I've not had that much trouble getting most games to work on 10. Civ VI DEFINITELY shouldn't have a problem on 10; I'd suggest sticking with 10 and just troubleshooting. Only reason to stay with 7 imo is if you're very uncomfortable with some of the telemetry features.


I found a way to play Civ vi by downloading it on my laptop, which was made for windows 10.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2020)

Evidently the UK had its sunniest spring season since 1929. 

And we all missed it because we had to stay inside. ;^;


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I found a way to play Civ vi by downloading it on my laptop, which was made for windows 10.


WINDOWS 10!? *HISS*


----------



## The-Courier (May 29, 2020)

redhusky said:


> WINDOWS 10!? *HISS*


Yes.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (May 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> newer versions of the OS are more likely to crash



i think that theyre then just an S


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Baalf (May 30, 2020)

God, people on game shows can be idiots at times. I watched an episode of common knowledge where three contestants were tasked with figuring out, if you counted all the sides on every stop sign in a four-way stop, how many sides would you have, and an entire team of three said 16 because "hurr-dee-durr, stop signs have four sides! " are you freaking kidding me!? You have never seen a stop sign in your life!?

"Dummies! Dummies! Dummies! DUMMIES!!!" Dr. Eggman


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 30, 2020)

The Price is Right


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 30, 2020)

Looks like I get out of work early tonight due to civil unrest....


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2020)

I can't get those 'magic eye' images to work.


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Looks like I get out of work early tonight due to civil unrest....


Every cloud has it's silver lining! Do you get paid?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 31, 2020)

I came in 1st place in my very first game in Fortnite (Solo battle royal mode).


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I came in 1st place in my very first game in Fortnite (Solo battle royal mode).


Let us celebrate with a dance!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 31, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Every cloud has it's silver lining! Do you get paid?


No


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2020)

It's just been too hot for too long here >_< I want some rain. 

@ManicTherapsid I'm sorry to hear you're missing out on pay.


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> No


And three's the gray portion. :<


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I can't get those 'magic eye' images to work.



I have to cross my eyes to get them.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 31, 2020)

I need breakfast...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I have to cross my eyes to get them.



I've tried this to no avail. ;^;


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 31, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I've tried this to no avail. ;^;


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I've tried this to no avail. ;^;



You have to line up two identical parts of the pattern and refocus.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (Jun 1, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


Disgusting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2020)

I am wondering why sampling intensity bias is not called 'lucky dip bias'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2020)

A Swedish friend tells me he's never heard of lucky dip. Is this game played outside of Britain?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> A Swedish friend tells me he's never heard of lucky dip. Is this game played outside of Britain?


I have no idea what this game is or entails 

I'm french for context


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> I have no idea what this game is or entails
> 
> I'm french for context




A bucket or box is filled with polystyrene packing beads, and small prizes such as sweets are hidden, buried in the beads. 

Children then take turns to reach/dip in and retrieve a mystery lucky prize.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 1, 2020)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Never heard of it.



It's such a great game to use to demonstrate how statistics work.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> A bucket or box is filled with polystyrene packing beads, and small prizes such as sweets are hidden, buried in the beads.
> 
> Children then take turns to reach/dip in and retrieve a mystery lucky prize.


Can confirm this isn't something in the US at least.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 1, 2020)

I prefer pinatas.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> Can confirm this isn't something in the US at least.



First pantomimes, now lucky dip. 

Apparently everything I grew up with is just weird brit stuff. :S


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2020)

I just checked and I can confirm that 'lucky dip' is a game played at village fetes in New Zealand. 

Here's a fish scientists who refers to the game: link.springer.com: An ichthyological lucky dip, or “What freshwater fish lives where?”

They appear to discuss the game in the context of criticising the utility of another scientist's work, rather than for its usefulness as an analogy for statistical concepts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2020)

The concept of 'lucky dip' seems to be referred to more widely by people choosing lottery numbers randomly- rather than choosing sentimental numbers. 

This doesn't really reflect the children's party game though, even though both are games of chance. For example the retrieval of a prize in the children's party game is guaranteed- and the child does not possess any control in the nature of their 'dip'.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Filter (Jun 4, 2020)

I wonder who made Ash Coyote's fursuit... I might consider commissioning them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2020)

What do you call it when you're daydreaming, but during a night shift?
It's not a joke, I'm just curious


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What do you call it when you're daydreaming, but during a night shift?
> It's not a joke, I'm just curious



Well, you made me curious (I do it a lot) and sadly it's still called daydreaming.  Or so Google informs me. Disappointing.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2020)

Punkedsolar said:


> Well, you made me curious (I do it a lot) and sadly it's still called daydreaming.  Or so Google informs me. Disappointing.


Heehee. It's silly


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey everyone!
Felt like saying hi!!

I'm currently at work sippin coffee as I get myself situated and start my morning. Hope you're all having a good day!!
Here's hoping an anime I ordered arrives in the mail today. I haven't gotten a tracking update since the 30th ;_;


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 4, 2020)

WHERE IS MY ANIME IT STILL HASN'T ARRIVED
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2020)

I am so worn out today in spite of achieving literally fuck all. :}


----------



## GreatKitsune50 (Jun 4, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> WHERE IS MY ANIME IT STILL HASN'T ARRIVED
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Ooooo What anime did ya order?


----------



## Trndsttr (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m waiting for second season of Fruits Basket and I’m going to cry if I have to wait until December because I need the beach episode I’ve seen so many clips of


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 4, 2020)

GreatKitsune50 said:


> Ooooo What anime did ya order?


C: Money of Soul and Possibility Control
I ordered this LE on the 20th of last month:
www.rightstufanime.com: C - Control Money of Soul and Possibility Limited Edition Blu-ray/DVD
I watched it on TV years ago and was absorbed in how pretty the show was art style wise, and the idea of combining economic concepts with the occult in what is basically a battle shonen where economic concepts are represented as monstergirls was kinda rad.
Its also only 11 episodes long!


----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jun 4, 2020)

I once saw an advertisement for pasta that was made out of zucchini, so I guess you could call it an impasta.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2020)

During this crisis on racial inequality could you imagine what would happen if someone important hashtagged white lives matter on social media? That shit would be on the news.

Strangely enough, I imagine it's something Donald Trump would do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 87723


I have mixed feelings about this.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 5, 2020)

For a long time I thought "spa" was from Hindi, like other English terms related to well-being and hygiene (like shampoo), but it turns out it's the name of a town in Belgium that was famous since the Roman era for its very nice thermal sources


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ever had Pringles BBQ flavor?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 87723


Hail Stan?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2020)

Er schwebt weiter.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm in fetish gear, wacking it and totally in heaven right now. Just saying.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 6, 2020)

haaa finally my persona made well as a start at least but its progress lol ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2020)

I spent about 3 hours trying to find a piece of furry art where a bunny's butt transforms into a pig's.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 7, 2020)

Who else sneezes in the sun? I've heard it's something 25% of people do


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Who else sneezes in the sun? I've heard it's something 25% of people do


I typically sneeze indoors. In 3's,  shortly after I get out of the shower and settled for some reason.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 7, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I typically sneeze indoors. In 3's,  shortly after I get out of the shower and settled for some reason.


Maybe we'll find out it's another pattern of sneezing..


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 7, 2020)

I sneeze when I turn on the air conditioning.

And the filters are clean!


----------



## Furrium (Jun 7, 2020)

Bill Gates builds 5G towers in Russia


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Who else sneezes in the sun? I've heard it's something 25% of people do



I sneeze when I see someone alone in their car wearing a mask.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 7, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I sneeze when I see someone alone in their car wearing a mask.


Really now?? are you trying to give them a panic attack?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 8, 2020)

Happy World Oceans Day to all my aquatic friends! Especially the pooping whales-- that looks like it feels *amazing* -w-
Good for the climate, too!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 8, 2020)

Considering this is from 2016, its sad that it remains so relevant today.


----------



## DingRawD (Jun 8, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Who else sneezes in the sun? I've heard it's something 25% of people do


I do the same too!


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 9, 2020)

Ugh...great a hangover.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2020)

My brother's art is so amazing.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> My brother's art is so amazing.


Post eeeet!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2020)

Quarantine has really driven home just how lonely I am. At least nobody _else_ is having any luck with relationships.


----------



## DingRawD (Jun 9, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Quarantine has really driven home just how lonely I am. At least nobody _else_ is having any luck with relationships.


I've been struggling a lot with friendships and just finding friends in general. Thankfully I have girlfriend but I'm still suffering with personal loneliness.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 9, 2020)

My grandma listened to a radio station named "nostalgia" in her car a lot, and I heard this there, without a way to find the song because I only remembered the melody. So glad I could find it finally.



DingRawD said:


> I do the same too!


Yay! We are sneeze-vampires!


----------



## Furrium (Jun 9, 2020)

10000 !!!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jun 9, 2020)

is here someone who is able to come up with fun scene to new movie which we are doing?? Few scenes we are missing. Write me PM.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 9, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> WHERE IS MY ANIME IT STILL HASN'T ARRIVED
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


It finally came in!!!




The bluray and DVD combo pack of C: Money of Soul and Possibility Control!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 9, 2020)

DingRawD said:


> I've been struggling a lot with friendships and just finding friends in general. Thankfully I have girlfriend but I'm still suffering with personal loneliness.


I live with the everyday.  thankfully, I have a psychologist and all the voices in my head.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow, it's been a while since I checked back in on the forums. I always bump around from place to place but I figured I'd show up again unless I go back to disappearing, but for now, I think I'll chill here some more.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 9, 2020)

It's good to disappear or lurk and then return


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm reading a scientific paper about crustaceans eating poop.


----------



## DingRawD (Jun 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm reading a scientific paper about crustaceans eating poop.


I'm just watching Scrubs on TV.

We're two different people...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 12, 2020)

This might sound slightly familiar


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 16, 2020)

I played Toontown Rewritten for the first time in 6 years today.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 16, 2020)

Im just listening to music


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 17, 2020)

One of the people I coauthor with has been furloughed. I didn't know that the science community _was_ being furloughed.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Rawnight (Jun 18, 2020)

i need to at least TRY to be productive today


----------



## katalistik (Jun 18, 2020)

How are y'all doing?


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

katalistik said:


> How are y'all doing?


Great. How about you? Love that fursona of yours.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2020)

katalistik said:


> How are y'all doing?


Frustrated with many things in my life and the world in general. Also, my left index finger is sore from sitar practice. Every week I get new exercises from my guru, so practice gets a bit longer.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Great. How about you? Love that fursona of yours.


That's great to hear. I'm currently still waking up. Might just fall back asleep because too tired >_> 
And thanks C: yours looks cute too


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

katalistik said:


> That's great to hear. I'm currently still waking up. Might just fall back asleep because too tired >_>
> And thanks C: yours looks cute too


 Your welcome!  and thank you. :3 You had an all nighter? or have you worked on something late last night?


----------



## katalistik (Jun 18, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Frustrated with many things in my life and the world in general. Also, my left index finger is sore from sitar practice. Every week I get new exercises from my guru, so practice gets a bit longer.


I've been practicing a lot of guitar lately, so I have to do those crazy stretches in order to get used to it. And it _huurts_! But I guess this is a way of learning. I'm certain that it'll all go well, even the world. Am I the only one who thinks Earth needs a timeout? A small small break?


----------



## katalistik (Jun 18, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Your welcome!  and thank you. :3 You had an all nighter? or have you worked on something late last night?


Nah. I stayed till late to study and now I woke up early cause that's how I got my body used. I've got a few more days and I'll be done with these exams, too. Foreveeer!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 18, 2020)

Right, well that's the hard part you have to overcome, because your hand is not use to stretching it out that far. It will work out in the end, dude. You'll be good, and hope you feel better man. I know you can nail it. I've tried myself and I couldn't bear the pain because of my hands being dry.  I'm with you on that timeout thing too. Like we all need the earth to chill and have us heal up ok before we start to overcome obstacles that stand in our way.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


> Nah. I stayed till late to study and now I woke up early cause that's how I got my body used. I've got a few more days and I'll be done with these exams, too. Foreveeer!


Ah ok. I get it. Yeah Yeah. Sometimes, studying the day or two before exams usually helps me memorize information the next day. I get that feeling too when I woke early and realized I didn't have to go to work until an hour later, lol.  But I get that feeling, it's weird, but it's something. What exams might I ask, general ed stuff, or what you're majoring in. Hope you ace those exams, cause I feel you have a good strategy to destroy those exams, and enjoy the summer fun.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> What exams might I ask


It's just high school. Then, I gotta apply to a college, if possible. 


Kota Husky said:


> Sometimes, studying the day or two before exams usually helps me memorize information the next day


I've heard many people say that studying one day before the exams will only make it worse, so I'm going to take my Sunday off and watch some films or go for a walk


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


> It's just high school. Then, I gotta apply to a college, if possible.
> 
> I've heard many people say that studying one day before the exams will only make it worse, so I'm going to take my Sunday off and watch some films or go for a walk


Oh ok right. I understand, usually community college is the way to go, instead of universities. I did it, saved me alot of money, sure I wasn't able to live on campus, but I saved alot of money on tuitions and expenses for school. Oh wait I mean I'm sorry like high school tests I took I spent the 20 minutes before class looking at all the answers on my study guide sheet and repeating in my head the answers so this way I can remember the one questions I struggle with on the test quickly so I don't forget. But what works best for you is what matters.  Very nice plans of what you plan doing on Sunday. Going for a walk sounds nice. Do you walk like anytime your stressed or you enjoy the outdoors?  Watching films is cool too. You have any favorite films?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

I just applied for MCC and I am proud that I am starting in the fall.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> community college is the way to go, instead of universities


Absolutely! But, to be fair, I'm certain I'll get a high enough score to apply to a university. Any domain regarding biology would be neat.


Kota Husky said:


> Do you walk like anytime your stressed or you enjoy the outdoors?


Definitely both. If enjoyment kicks in first, then it's just natural for the stress to dissipate. 


Kota Husky said:


> favorite films?


Definitely the Matrix trilogy has to be one of the best I've watched, and besides that any sci-fi, I'd include Interstellar as well because it's purely art, oh and horrors are great, too, if the actors are good and the plot is decent. Also also, comedy that's not mediocre v: you?


----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I just applied for MCC and I am proud that I am starting in the fall.


Congrats to you!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks and I am trying to get a degree for arts, animation and graphics design.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


> I'm certain that it'll all go well, even the world. Am I the only one who thinks Earth needs a timeout? A small small break?


I'm not convinced.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


> Absolutely! But, to be fair, I'm certain I'll get a high enough score to apply to a university. Any domain regarding biology would be neat.
> 
> Definitely both. If enjoyment kicks in first, then it's just natural for the stress to dissipate.
> 
> Definitely the Matrix trilogy has to be one of the best I've watched, and besides that any sci-fi, I'd include Interstellar as well because it's purely art, oh and horrors are great, too, if the actors are good and the plot is decent. Also also, comedy that's not mediocre v: you?



That's great. A university for Biology would be great for you. I'm sure you'll nail it.

Ah ok. Now Makes sense. Usually stress for me, I usually go for a ride on my moped scooter around the block and usually enjoying the breeze helps the stress go down.

I never seen the Matrix trilogy, but I heard a lot of good things about that trilogy, I love sci-fi things. Ready Player One by Steven Spielburg is pretty awesome to me. I really love the whole plot of viewing the future what it's like and the technology such as the headset and hearing and viewing a virtual world called the Oasis which really interested me. There's another sci-fi film I haven't seen yet called tron, really love the visuals in that movie. For being an 80s film and showcasing technology, it was way ahead of its time. Horror movies for me is mixed bag, like you said only if the actors are great and not bad at acting, The Belko Experiment is a horror movie that gets intense, but I love it it's a good plot and it's not bad acting that it takes itself seriously. Comedywise, movies that go being crazy, Liar Liar with Jim Carrey really took itself seriously, and made me chuckle a lot it's one of my favorites.

I fell asleep at 12 and woke up early again. Definite a weird feeling to me


----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I never seen the Matrix trilogy


I recommend it! It is a very good series, ahead of it's time. And the plot is actually pretty neat, it has some mindblowing moments and there's Keanu Reeves starring in it. 


Kota Husky said:


> really love the visuals in that movie


Let's take a moment and appreciate the work animators put in their films. It's always a thing to consider. I remember watching my first 3D film at the cinema (Avatar) and I was so impressed as a kid by it. 
Also, Jim Carrey carries the movies he's playing in nowadays. No, really, he does his job really well. 

Also 2x why is FAF lagging? It's taking quite a while for the server to respond. And I don't think it's from my end.


----------



## Furrium (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


> I recommend it! It is a very good series, ahead of it's time. And the plot is actually pretty neat, it has some mindblowing moments and there's Keanu Reeves starring in it.
> 
> Let's take a moment and appreciate the work animators put in their films. It's always a thing to consider. I remember watching my first 3D film at the cinema (Avatar) and I was so impressed as a kid by it.
> Also, Jim Carrey carries the movies he's playing in nowadays. No, really, he does his job really well.
> ...



Now I definitely need to watch that if Keanu Reeves is in it.

I give respect to those who work hard in that industry and make beautiful masterpieces, especially Avatar by James Cameron. Although never seen it and saw the trailer, the visuals and fantasy aspect of it is beautiful. CGI in movies now a days has gotten better too I remember seeing movies like the Mighty Morphin Power Rangers movie and Spy Kids 3: Game OVer where the CGI now looks so fake and flawed and realism was non existence, but back in the mid 90s and early 200s, how it really vitalized CGI effects in movies and how as movies progressed they become better at CGI where movies like Ready Player One and Guardians of the Galaxy are able to pull off the admiring visuals, especially Rocket Racoon's appearance.

He does, the movie I saw "Sonic The Hedgehog" was good although not as good as Carrey's older movies, but still he played the villian Robotnik very well and added his little spin on it.

I was sleep for 5 hours and woke up just now. For me, it took like 10-15 minutes for it to load. FAF is dozing off again.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I give respect to those who work hard in that industry and make beautiful masterpieces, especially Avatar by James Cameron.


Same here, huge respects for those who do such good work. And yes, he did a decent job in the Sonic film. I was actually watching CinemaSins sinning it, and the video gave me a few good laughs, not gonna lie! xD
Also aw, that few hours of sleep?


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


> Same here, huge respects for those who do such good work. And yes, he did a decent job in the Sonic film. I was actually watching CinemaSins sinning it, and the video gave me a few good laughs, not gonna lie! xD
> Also aw, that few hours of sleep?


He did. I have seen CinemaSins, I like their content. Very interesting and funny stuff.  Just saw the sonic one you told me about, it's awesome. Some stuff he says, I never know would be interpreted differently. xD

Well, I had work and having a good time talking to you, I completely fell asleep and didn't wake up until now unintenionally. But still feeling ok


----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I never know would be interpreted differently


They're professional couch potatoes probably who watch films all day and analyze even the smallest thing that is off (hey, I do that too, but not a professional :v) so that's why. 
And ah, I see, at least you're not feeling bad. Random sleeping outside my sleep schedule makes me feel dizzy and all that bad jazz.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


> They're professional couch potatoes probably who watch films all day and analyze even the smallest thing that is off (hey, I do that too, but not a professional :v) so that's why.
> And ah, I see, at least you're not feeling bad. Random sleeping outside my sleep schedule makes me feel dizzy and all that bad jazz.



It's always good to see small things get criticized for something so minor in the movie that makes me laugh. Trust me I would never be able to pull off many things like CinemaSins can, maybe only 1 or 4 things I can comment on at best. I'm no master at being a couch potato for a trophy for Best Coach Potato Analyst, lol.

Right. Thats one good thing I glad I'm not feeling, during the school year, I would've been sleeping early due to exams. I either have an ok sleep or a good sleep.  Sometimes I get that feeling that I end up falling asleep random and waking up, and I want to go back to sleep again even though I slept 8 hours but felt tired after work even though work wasn't that long in a day. But usually the next morning when I don't have work, I can sleep in and wake up later in the day although my day would be shorter.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I want to go back to sleep again even though I slept 8 hours


I felt this badly. I usually just get some coffee or black tea or some choco to keep me going in the morning, because otherwise it's a slow start of the day :<


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


> I felt this badly. I usually just get some coffee or black tea or some choco to keep me going in the morning, because otherwise it's a slow start of the day :<


I agree with you, usually need that energy for work early in the morning, otherwise I'm tired and fall behind a lot. Usually coffee along with peanut butter and marshmellow fluff on a croissant usually keeps me energized and full the rest of the day until the afternoon. It's a lot of sugar I know, but it keeps me full for a while. Sometimes, I like to mix up my breakfast a little bit and have something different. But I'm usually on schedule once, I clocked on and get things done on time. Hot Chocolate, I like as well, usually around the winter time. The ones they serve at dunkin donuts are delicious, especially the oreo flavored ones.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Hot Chocolate, I like as well, usually around the winter time. The ones they serve at dunkin donuts are delicious, especially the oreo flavored ones.


This just made me hungry. Damn, I can only imagine having some hot chocolate while watching one of the common winter storms we have around here. D e l i c i o u s! Also, during rough, or better say busy times, I tend to eat a lot.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

katalistik said:


> This just made me hungry. Damn, I can only imagine having some hot chocolate while watching one of the common winter storms we have around here. D e l i c i o u s! Also, during rough, or better say busy times, I tend to eat a lot.


Oh yeah especially during a blizzard surround by the chimney fire snuggling in a blanket watching a movie While sipping that hot chocolate that would be delightful. Really? Is it your stressed out or sometimes you feel bit busy most of the time for me 2 years I tend to eat a lot because I was never busy now that I’m busy most of the time I rarely eat a lot anymore it’s usually breakfast and dinner no lunch :3


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

I have only watched the matrix and matrix reloaded and i gotta say they are pretty good , even the video game enter the matrix is also good. I really want that Samsung matrix phone though and it's pretty rare.


----------



## Axelfox (Jun 19, 2020)

I wonder if anyone remembers the internet from the early 90's before Y2K? 

Cause i do. I remember back then modems were loud and i think if i tried to connect to the internet back then during night, it would wake up the whole house.





Back then the internet was like the wild west, in that you could be anywhere and no one would know who you were and there was no way to google someone's name back then. It was only altavista and a few others, and back then you had to type www sometimes before you could go to a website.

Also back then, you had to often bookmark a site back then, otherwise you wouldn't be able to find it.

Of course i never liked having to wait a month to upload a picture back then.

Back then it was "get off the phone,so i could use the computer"


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 19, 2020)

Axelfox said:


> I wonder if anyone remembers the internet from the early 90's before Y2K?
> 
> Cause i do. I remember back then modems were loud and i think if i tried to connect to the internet back then during night, it would wake up the whole house.
> 
> ...


I remember internet explorer wasn't big as before Y2K but I remember AOL required a subscription to use their dialup (Dialup) service to access mail and visit websites. You would sign in with your username and password, and it would show a loading screen, and said You've got mail once you reach the homepage. or when it said "Goodbye" when you logged out. I remember those voice clips they used.


----------



## Axelfox (Jun 19, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I remember internet explorer wasn't big as before Y2K but I remember AOL required a subscription to use their dialup (Dialup) service to access mail and visit websites. You would sign in with your username and password, and it would show a loading screen, and said You've got mail once you reach the homepage. or when it said "Goodbye" when you logged out. I remember those voice clips they used.




I remember that too.

Browser i mostly used back then was Netscape


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

I want born in the 90's but my brother experienced it though and AOL connection is painful. jk


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 20, 2020)

Totally cubbing out right now.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 21, 2020)

Mah Boi. This is what true warriors strive for. - The King from Zelda CDI.


----------



## Rusty the dog (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello I'm new to this site does anyone know where to find the place to find fursuit makers I would like to order one but have no idea where to find a maker


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2020)

Since lockdown I've basically just been doing situps instead of my actual occupation. :\


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 23, 2020)

RL version of staying positive in the apocalypse


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2020)

It's 30 C today. >_<


----------



## ben909 (Jun 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's 30 C today. >_<



that sounds hot...


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 25, 2020)

Rusty the dog said:


> Hello I'm new to this site does anyone know where to find the place to find fursuit makers I would like to order one but have no idea where to find a maker


Here's a pretty nifty database of makers; getfursu.it
Just PLEEEEASE do heavy research before committing to a maker. Look up their brand name and scour the internet for any info on them to make sure they're trustworthy. If you jump too soon on an opportunity, you may end up getting scammed out of an enormous amount of money. One suiter I know said she likes to commission a maker for _just _the handpaws; that way you can get a pretty decent idea of their quality and commitment.
There's also plenty of resources on YouTube detailing the amount of care, dedication, and maintenance that goes into being a fursuiter, and I highly recommend giving them a watch. This is important because if you have issues with claustrophobia or heat tolerance, or you're just not good at general upkeep (like meeeeee), you're probably gonna have a bad experience. Overall, just make sure you do tons of research before making a commitment like this.
Happy suiting!


----------



## Anthrius (Jun 26, 2020)

Bonjour à tous ! C'est ici le post à flood ? 
2886 pages... oui c'est ici.... 
----
Good morning all ! Here is the post to flood ? 
2886 pages.... yes it's here


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 26, 2020)

Anthrius said:


> Bonjour à tous ! C'est ici le post à flood ?
> 2886 pages... oui c'est ici....
> ----
> Good morning all ! Here is the post to flood ?
> 2886 pages.... yes it's here


Bonjour! comment puis-je vous aider?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 28, 2020)

LMAO, the anti-spam countermeasures are overactive today. Can't correct a damn thing without it overwriting it and messing it up in some way or another.

What a jib...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't you just love the smell and feel of new things? As someone who grew up with hand-me-downs I've come to appreciate the value of new things.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 28, 2020)

Does beer make you more easily tipsy when it's at ambient temperature as opposed to really cold?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Does beer make you more easily tipsy when it's at ambient temperature as opposed to really cold?



We need a hero to perform this experiment. Are you that hero, Frank? :3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> We need a hero to perform this experiment. Are you that hero, Frank? :3


Well I think I did, I think I comleted my hero Journey,  but i was wonderin if it's an actual thing or just a weird impression


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jun 29, 2020)

why is my meat suit secreting concentrated moist


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 29, 2020)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> why is my meat suit secreting concentrated moist


Just retreat inside a fridge


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 30, 2020)

If I ever get a pet manatee I'm calling him "Ohthehu."


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 1, 2020)

How peculiar, I guess it was very Sunny and hot all day so a sudden rain fall onto the tar caused the air to smell slightly like spray paint, it reminded me of way back when I painted some Warhammer figures


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2020)

My youtube suggestions.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 1, 2020)

God, I miss being that asshole who orders nothing less than a double.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2020)

I hate it when the only way to solve something is through the command line. 

I always think I'm going to type a command incorrectly and turn my computer into a brick.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I hate it when the only way to solve something is through the command line.
> 
> I always think I'm going to type a command incorrectly and turn my computer into a brick.


I tend to enjoy the command line because there's potentially less funny shenanigans happening behind the scenes and you at least know where you messed up if you do


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 1, 2020)

I hate when beautiful things turn out to be evil.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> I tend to enjoy the command line because there's potentially less funny shenanigans happening behind the scenes and you at least know where you messed up if you do



You're probably better at computering than I am though. ;]


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 89034
> 
> My youtube suggestions.





 

 

My YouTube suggestions.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 89048 View attachment 89049
> 
> My YouTube suggestions.



What has me lost is the title said "Funny Rabbit Orgasm." Those are funny?


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 1, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> What has me lost is the title said "Funny Rabbit Orgasm." Those are funny?



Why does a furry forum feel like the best and worst place to ask this?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Why does a furry forum feel like the best and worst place to ask this?



Because it is both my friend. It's good and bad, left and right. So, I'm thinking now.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You're probably better at computering than I am though. ;]


Heeeehh probably not ;^)


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 2, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> What has me lost is the title said "Funny Rabbit Orgasm." Those are funny?



My current fursona, Buck (the rabbit) is asexual, so I can't ask him.


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2020)

Well I'm finally working again! 

Got a job at a 'artisinal' bread company...and phew, talk about long hours of physical work. I can already tell that this is gonna give me some muscles and have me almost buff if I do it long enough 

Also finally moved to the lakehouse and am setting that up. Very peaceful and quiet and have gone swimming almost every day. 

Saw a skunk and a porcupine last night near the water; not at all that shy seeming. Fun to see wildlife!

No internet for about 3 weeks till they survey the place, burry the cable and hook it up...will have my phone so if I'm not as quick to reply I'll be around more soon.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 2, 2020)

Simo said:


> Well I'm finally working again!
> 
> Got a job at a 'artisinal' bread company...and phew, talk about long hours of physical work. I can already tell that this is gonna give me some muscles and have me almost buff if I do it long enough
> 
> ...


I was wondering about you these days! Congrats, Simo!!


----------



## naeon (Jul 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You're probably better at computering than I am though. ;]



There's only one way to get better at something ^_^


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2020)

naeon said:


> There's only one way to get better at something ^_^



Sell your soul to the prince of Darkness. :}


----------



## naeon (Jul 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Sell your soul to the prince of Darkness. :}


Can confirm, works 10/10 times!


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2020)

Well two days off for the holiday but phew what a huge ammount of bread had to go out. We do a lot of oversize XL loaves that weigh 3 lbs...sourdough, garlic asiago, rye...must have baked over 200 of those alone last night. 

You get a free loaf each day that you work so at least I'll always have fancy bread around...and enough for the birds, too.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 4, 2020)

Simo said:


> Well two days off for the holiday but phew what a huge ammount of bread had to go out. We do a lot of oversize XL loaves that weigh 3 lbs...sourdough, garlic asiago, rye...must have baked over 200 of those alone last night.
> 
> You get a free loaf each day that you work so at least I'll always have fancy bread around...and enough for the birds, too.


What do you, anyways?


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> What do you, anyways?



Started to work at a specialty bread bakery...baking, slicing & getting the orders ready for early morning delivery. It's odd hours...about 8pm to 5 or 6 am. Also...very hot! I go swimming when I get out. : )


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 5, 2020)

I can talk to people in person just fine.

I can talk to people on Twitch just fine.

I can talk to people on Facebook just fine.

I *cannot* use Skype, Discord, or Telegram without feeling anxious or self aware, and it comes through on the other end when I talk to people. I do not know why. That is hilarious _and_ frustrating all at the same time.


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Jul 5, 2020)

Something nice happened yesterday. One of the artists I commissioned recently(first time ever) got back to me with design sketches. I told all 3 artists to take all the time they need, and one sent me his progress work on a Saturday 3 days after being commissioned

Also, of the 3 artists I've hired, they've only wanted $20, €50, and $60 for a full body, full color design commission  . I was willing to pay up to $200, lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2020)

Spending my whole day looking at typos.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

Ooh, let's see.....oh yeah, how about a day of playing Modern Warfare Warzone while chaos ensues all around?


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 6, 2020)

I might be getting this pupper.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 89267
> 
> I might be getting this pupper.



Ooh, good luck if you do!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ooh, good luck if you do!



Thanks.

She's a yellow Labrador. I hope she keeps her little white "blaze" when she grows up. It is a cool marking.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Thanks.
> 
> She's a yellow Labrador. I hope she keeps her little white "blaze" when she grows up. It is a cool marking.



Ah nice! Hope that stays too pal!


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2020)

Just got outta work...what a crazy schedule!


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2020)

Also...what a lotta mosquitoes up here. Yeowch!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2020)

Simo said:


> Also...what a lotta mosquitoes up here. Yeowch!



I've seen like...1 here this year.


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I've seen like...1 here this year.



have seen thousands here!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2020)

Simo said:


> have seen thousands here!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2020)

One of the worst pieces of advice a parent can give to their child is "Don't worry about things that don't affect you."


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


>



Sweet gawd, a vicious assault!


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Jul 7, 2020)

Kind of random here, but I'm realising that I can't take my old  truck to Washington state when I move. It has blow-by and other issues, but I really don't want to scrap it. It has a $2500 fabricated Ford 9 inch with a Detroit Truetrac and 33 spline axels. Also, a 700hp capable blower >_<

Would love to find a home for it with someone who's actually looking/working on a project and could use it. Just don't know where to find a new owner.


----------



## Kope (Jul 7, 2020)

I feel so sad and alone. Time to drink some maple syrup alcohol. ;-;


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 7, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 89267
> 
> I might be getting this pupper.




*Oh my god, A puppy !!!!!*


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 7, 2020)

My brain feels overwhelmed... I need to take a break. Also, Puppy!


----------



## WolfSpark (Jul 7, 2020)

blehh i cant decide if i want a xbox custom lab made controller or get the grey controller already made  >.<


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jul 7, 2020)

why not both, Chidi


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2020)

*Melts into a feathery puddle*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 8, 2020)

After watching mum die, her condition preceding it and everything after, I finally get this.






Honestly don't know if I've lost my mind, or if I'm slowly starting to.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 8, 2020)

RE:ZERO IS BACK !!!!
It's been 3 years since the last episode !!!


----------



## sshado (Jul 8, 2020)

There are a lot of amazing people around here.


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Jul 9, 2020)

An artist I hired shared updates with me this morning *wags*. So happy now <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 10, 2020)

Am feeling awfully Russian today comrade. Buy Russian lager in can so big it takes two hands to hold it. Now off to play Mother Russia Bleeds.

Cyka blyat!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 10, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> RE:ZERO IS BACK !!!!
> It's been 3 years since the last episode !!!



Rem best girl and you cannot change my mind.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 10, 2020)

I have gallstones which are causing severe (life-threatening) pancreatitis so I am going to have surgery to have my gallbladder removed. The weird thing is I'm excited. Wtf.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281589796717187072
Cyberconnect2 is being extra furry today.
Both of the characters pictured are mousepads they're selling. You can buy gay furry bara mousepads from the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm/DBZ Kakarot developers. Today is a good day.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281589796717187072
> Cyberconnect2 is being extra furry today.
> Both of the characters pictured are mousepads they're selling. You can buy gay furry bara mousepads from the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm/DBZ Kakarot developers. Today is a good day.


omg they're also selling a furry shota dakimakura


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 10, 2020)

I've always wanted to get one of their kemono books.
I love the hack series and I wanna try Solatorobo someday.

But I didn't know they also sell NSFW stuff.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> I've always wanted to get one of their kemono books.
> I love the hack series and I wanna try Solatorobo someday.
> 
> But I didn't know they also sell NSFW stuff.


Yeah! They're completely unapologetic about being into nsfw stuff and support and hire a lot of nsfw artists for their work.

Also totally check out Solatorobo sometime, its a fantastic game if you don't mind its simplistic gameplay.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 10, 2020)

I know the soundtrack is great.

Chikayo Fukuda rarely dissapoints


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2020)

Good shit


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh yeah


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2020)

I still need to play .hack//Link
I've been meaning to now that its translated.
Just worry a bit that I need to play GU Trilogy at least first to get a better enjoyment out of it. I do remember that in some ways its gameplay is more fun than IMOQ or GU's.


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 10, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> Yeah! They're completely unapologetic about being into nsfw stuff and support and hire a lot of nsfw artists for their work.



That sounds awesome. The world needs more lewd furry. Wish I knew more about how to buy stuff internationally, I only really use Jlist and thats about it. Also Solatarobo was freaking awesome, tho i never got to beat it. I wonder if its too late now. That is one the games that need an HD remake.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 10, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> I still need to play .hack//Link
> I've been meaning to now that its translated.
> Just worry a bit that I need to play GU Trilogy at least first to get a better enjoyment out of it. I do remember that in some ways its gameplay is more fun than IMOQ or GU's.



It reminds me of a game called OZ on PS2


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 10, 2020)

Sick, wrapped up in a blanket, while on Discord. My brain feels like it's turning into soup.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 10, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Sick, wrapped up in a blanket, while on Discord. My brain feels like it's turning into soup.



You should actually have some soup. Chicken soup.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jul 11, 2020)

welp ive done it i ordered a custom made controller to be a black ops themed of black and orange :3 
95$ that included the engraving lol.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You should actually have some soup. Chicken soup.


I had vegetable soup and drank plenty of water with electrolytes.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 11, 2020)

WolfSpark said:


> welp ive done it i ordered a custom made controller to be a black ops themed of black and orange :3
> 95$ that included the engraving lol.



I'm proud of you.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 11, 2020)

Big City Greens and Craig of the Creek are the best cartoons on TV.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2020)

It's going to be sad to watch Flash die at the end of the year


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2020)

Everytime I see @MainHammond 's avatar I think of this


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 12, 2020)

The illness rebounded last night and now I feel worse than I did two days ago. Waiting for the Tylenol to kick in. Just peachy.

Edit: Days, not weeks. Again, my brain is soup.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 12, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> The illness rebounded last night and now I feel worse than I did two days ago. Waiting for the Tylenol to kick in. Just peachy.
> 
> Edit: Days, not weeks. Again, my brain is soup.


Aww, no~! I hope you feel better soon, Mr. Spooky! Being sick sucks, no matter the illness.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 12, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> Aww, no~! I hope you feel better soon, Mr. Spooky! Being sick sucks, no matter the illness.


I'm just hoping it's not COVID. I'm not having breathing problems, but I've heard stories about how symptoms of the virus can worsen over time.

I'll just pop some medication, eat more soup, and hope it dies down.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 12, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> I'm just hoping it's not COVID. I'm not having breathing problems, but I've heard stories about how symptoms of the virus can worsen over time.
> 
> I'll just pop some medication, eat more soup, and hope it dies down.



I think for the most part it's focused around the respiratory system, they say 'flu-like- symptoms for covid-19. I agree with your assessment but the moment you feel any difficulty breathing,
then please seek out medical attention! We all want you to be healthy n' happy.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Everytime I see @MainHammond 's avatar I think of this



I'm working on it xD

Creating a fursona is tougher that I thought !!!

What do you think about this  ?
My concept is to be a middle aged wolf.

www.furaffinity.net: WIP - Ideas for Fursona by MainHammond


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2020)

Excuse me nerds
But I interrupt this program to let you all know: 

Halo 3 is out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2020)

>_< summoning mental energies to exercise


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 14, 2020)

Do the staff ever read the  name change requests???


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Do the staff ever read the  name change requests???



Maybe.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2020)

I am just bogged down in endless spreadsheets today.


----------



## Gremlin-san NSFW (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi guys, so i`m new here and mainly with intention of chatting and selling some art, where can i ask for some quality control or smth and on which forums is posting nsfw content allowed? Dunno where to ask all that so i came here


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 16, 2020)

*Art and Illustration*


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 16, 2020)

Gremlin-san NSFW said:


> Hi guys, so i`m new here and mainly with intention of chatting and selling some art, where can i ask for some quality control or smth and on which forums is posting nsfw content allowed? Dunno where to ask all that so i came here



As far as I know.... None.

I suggest you to join some... like free Discord servers for that. Seek out for promos and watch the rules! Good luck UwU


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 16, 2020)

oh, i meant the quality control part.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jul 17, 2020)

dance on me balls, cat fucking a handbag


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 17, 2020)

I changed my cursor to be bigger and dark indigo after one too many misclicks with the standard small white one, now I feel like a little child with a toy computer


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2020)

It's so hot here today. >_<


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 18, 2020)

You are .........my fire
The one........ desire
Believe ............when I say


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2020)

I've decided that I'll call my new dog "Jodie" after Jodie Whittaker (aka the 13th Doctor Who) because she is blonde and friendly like a yellow Labrador, the breed I'm getting.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 18, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I've decided that I'll call my new dog "Jodie" after Jodie Whittaker (aka the 13th Doctor Who) because she is blonde and friendly like a yellow Labrador, the breed I'm getting.



Hella cool.


----------



## Furrium (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 19, 2020)

Furrium said:


> View attachment 89958



I see you too have the latest in Computer Assistance Technology.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 19, 2020)

I haven't been able to go to sleep easily for the past few days since its so hot.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2020)

Doing work at some defense site today, I wonder if this is where they'll hide the aliens. :V


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Doing work at some defense site today, I wonder if this is where they'll hide the aliens. :V


*Cheeseburter is byack!!!*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> *Cheeseburter is byack!!!*



where!??


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 19, 2020)

Hellu there! How is everybody doing?


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 19, 2020)

I had a full eight hours of sleep and woke up at 11:00 AM.

Still feel tired. It's been this way all day. All of this gloom and rain isn't helping.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 19, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> I had a full eight hours of sleep and woke up at 11:00 AM.
> 
> Still feel tired. It's been this way all day. All of this gloom and rain isn't helping.


I don't know if I'm just weird but the more sleep I get the more tired i feel.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> where!??


Over dere!!! Go giddit boi! 
*points in the wrong direction. There was no sharing the cheeseburger, even if it meant cardiac arrest*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2020)

Mondays </3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 20, 2020)

Simo said:


> Started to work at a specialty bread bakery...baking, slicing & getting the orders ready for early morning delivery. It's odd hours...about 8pm to 5 or 6 am. Also...very hot! I go swimming when I get out. : )


The baguettes are my favorite to buy.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 20, 2020)

What's the easiest way to make friends that will love your submissions on furaffinty forums ?
I've been getting lots of views on my posts but almost no replies or feedback


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2020)

DogTFFan said:


> What's the easiest way to make friends that will love your submissions on furaffinty forums ?
> I've been getting lots of views on my posts but almost no replies or feedback



If you just create the things you enjoy for yourself, others will eventually come. 
Most fetish/NSFW content normally gets a lot of clicks and faves but not much else (unless of course you're into the murrpurr/RP invitations). 
Otherwise I'd just recommend trying to be more active in places like the forums, when it comes to making friends.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> If you just create the things you enjoy for yourself, others will eventually come.
> Most fetish/NSFW content normally gets a lot of clicks and faves but not much else (unless of course you're into the murrpurr/RP invitations).
> Otherwise I'd just recommend trying to be more active in places like the forums, when it comes to making friends.


Okay thanks for the tip 
I sort of have a fetish and its tongue related but I'm a SFW kinda person


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 20, 2020)

Who else on furaffinty forums has an usual 
fascination or interest like I do?.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jul 21, 2020)

then everything changed when the furry nation... pawtacked? unpacked? idk


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm this close to finish my fursona !!


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jul 21, 2020)

I haven't poked into the forums in a while. How goes?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2020)

SkyeLegs said:


> I haven't poked into the forums in a while. How goes?


----------



## loohlers (Jul 22, 2020)

howdy howcdy


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jul 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


>


So the usual?


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 23, 2020)

This is kinda sad honestly. I dont care all the much for social distancing (mostly because I'm in country with literally no one around and never go into towns anyways). This is a Niagara falls where normally the two boats travel from down river to the west falls and loops back around. Blue is US, red is Canada. Blue hasn't changed at all while red is only letting 6 people on at a time.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jul 23, 2020)

i want to lay down in some dirt and let it consume me


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 23, 2020)

Binging heritage railway videos cause I can't go enjoy trains, which is annoying cause I really wanna visit the Great Central Railway and East Lancashire Railway soon.

Anyway, this does mean I'm obliged to share this and say: Travelling Post Office trains are the coolest things, no questions asked.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 23, 2020)

Projectile.
Grunts.

This is going to be hilarious.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2020)

Hard persuading myself to shave when nobody's going to see me.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 25, 2020)

Someone in one of the administrative offices at work contracted COVID, but we're still expected to go in to work. 

Pretty messed up...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Someone in one of the administrative offices at work contracted COVID, but we're still expected to go in to work.
> 
> Pretty messed up...



Shouldn't everybody who had any contact with this person be required to isolate at home for two weeks?
That's a legal requirement isn't it?


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Shouldn't everybody who had any contact with this person be required to isolate at home for two weeks?
> That's a legal requirement isn't it?


I received an email about thirty minutes after the phone call. It wasn't explained over the phone, but in the email the person had actually received their diagnosis one week ago and we are only just now being told what happened. They did a "contact trace" and everyone known to be in contact with the person was required to isolate for two weeks.

Hopefully their "contact trace" was accurate. The offices themselves have been sanitized heavily according to the email. I work on machinery and haven't been in any of the offices since the workplace shut down, but with how easily this virus spreads, I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 26, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Someone in one of the administrative offices at work contracted COVID, but we're still expected to go in to work.
> 
> Pretty messed up...



I know I’m just a nobody, but I wish you to stay safe and healthy!


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 26, 2020)

I’ve been wondering lately: did anybody else here ever had such a messed up day that you just can’t take this anymore, break down and start laughing\sobbing hysterically, while slowly dying inside at the same time?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2020)

@Attaman when you were small were you called Attaboy?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 26, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @Attaman when you were small were you called Attaboy?


You joke but I seriously considered the account handle “Attaboy Attaman”.


----------



## Saokymo (Jul 26, 2020)

Attaman said:


> You joke but I seriously considered the account handle “Attaboy Attaman”.


Attaboy Attaman, Attorney at Law?


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 26, 2020)

I've been locked in my house since March.
All because I spent my vacations in miami and my boss thought I could have brought the virus from there.


----------



## sushy (Oct 13, 2020)

It seems like the forums are back again! Awesome!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 13, 2020)

Everything looks so weird


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 13, 2020)

This is gonna' take some getting used to, but it's good to have the boards back.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 13, 2020)

Holy crap, it lives!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 13, 2020)

New like button is a facebook thumb, give me a facebook thumb if you agree


----------



## katalistik (Oct 13, 2020)

Guys we're back...can we celebrate now???? I want party food V:


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

heya heya, how is everyone?


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm doing fine.


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

nice nice, i'm just bored lol, waiting for my meet n greet for a possible job


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 13, 2020)

katalistik said:


> Guys we're back...can we celebrate now???? I want party food V:



Imma fire up the grill!


----------



## katalistik (Oct 13, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Imma fire up the grill!


Finally!! That's the spirit I've been waiting for.


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Imma fire up the grill!


whatchu grilling?


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Braxton_The_Doberman said:


> whatchu grilling?



I'm thinkin fajitas.


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

Mike White said:


> I'm thinkin fajitas.


what kind of fajitas?


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Braxton_The_Doberman said:


> what kind of fajitas?



Beef, chicken and shrimp up in here!


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Beef, chicken and shrimp up in here!


take the shrimp out and i'm game. never really cared for shrimp sorry


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2020)

The circular avatar shapes cut off my nose. :{


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 13, 2020)

*rolls circular self about* We can do this though!


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

i remember so many people from my old account lmaoo. it's been forever since i've seen you guys


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Oct 13, 2020)

I seriously missed you guys!


----------



## Raever (Oct 13, 2020)

I've decided that I'm too old to enjoy this new design.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 13, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> *rolls circular self about* We can do this though!


Guuuuuuuuuuuuuui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Pounces and hugs, not caring about the toxicity level*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The circular avatar shapes cut off my nose. :{



They dun snipped the snoot!


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Braxton_The_Doberman said:


> take the shrimp out and i'm game. never really cared for shrimp sorry



Deal. Beef and chicken it is. Lol but seriously tho that sounds really freakin good. Might do that for dinner.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Guuuuuuuuuuuuuui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *Pounces and hugs, not caring about the toxicity level*


HI, MOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *squizzlewizzles*


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

*rolls about*


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

*hungry noises*


----------



## Pogo (Oct 13, 2020)

*hands doggo a bean n cheese burrito*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2020)

Howdy.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Braxton_The_Doberman said:


> *hungry noises*



Kinda upset. I went to the Mexican store when I got off work and they where out of fajita marinated chicken and beef. I guess pasta it is tonight. 




Miles Marsalis said:


> Howdy.



Hey hey. What it do?


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 13, 2020)

It's been a long time !!
A lot of things have happened !! including.......... 



Spoiler



One of my dogs passed away


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

so, what's everyone up to?


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 13, 2020)

Lots of drawing.
Mostly about random stuff.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> It's been a long time !!
> A lot of things have happened !! including..........
> 
> 
> ...


My condolences for your loss. That can't have been easy.  


Mike_Wolf said:


> Kinda upset. I went to the Mexican store when I got off work and they where out of fajita marinated chicken and beef. I guess pasta it is tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing much. Just shooting breeze after work until everyone gets home here. Also, Target and Aldi's usually carry some form of fajita chicken.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Nothing much. Just shooting breeze after work until everyone gets home here. Also, Target and Aldi's usually carry some form of fajita chicken.



Cool cool. Yeah I know they do but it will never be as good as the stuff I get from the little Mexican store. They make that stuff themselves and its amazing.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2020)

Mike_Wolf said:


> Cool cool. Yeah I know they do but it will never be as good as the stuff I get from the little Mexican store. They make that stuff themselves and its amazing.


Everyone has their favorite spots. It's good you're supporting your local business.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Everyone has their favorite spots. It's good you're supporting your local business.



Yeah I really like that place. They are super nice and as it goes with most stuff around Dallas. If you pull up and the first thought that crosses your mind is " i don't think I wanna go in there " then its almost guaranteed to change your life.


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 13, 2020)

can't wait to start working, hopefully soon i'll be able to afford my pc and that scooter i want


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2020)

I want a duck.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2020)

How come woman get all the nice footwear? They look so comfortable and sexy.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 13, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> How come woman get all the nice footwear? They look so comfortable and sexy.



You only get it if your foot is small enough. T_T
*Goes back to honking in her size 11-12 men's shoes*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2020)

But I want to feel comfortable and sexy. :U


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 13, 2020)

dam fa is back  wow  good to see you all  hope your all doing good


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Oct 13, 2020)

how do i go to the other layout, its really hard to focus on this


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2020)

There's a lot of wildlife at this park, ducks, ducklings, geese etc. But geese are the only ones that will take food from the palm of your hand. Kind of fun but at the same time please don't bite me


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 14, 2020)

back at it again at krispy kreme


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2020)

So liek, someone once told me that if I like, said Krispy Kreme three times in the mirror, someone would turn up on my doorstep with doughnuts, but that never happened. 

I want to see the manager!


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 14, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> So liek, someone once told me that if I like, said Krispy Kreme three times in the mirror, someone would turn up on my doorstep with doughnuts, but that never happened.
> 
> I want to see the manager!


this is an outrage! i'm going to corporate!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2020)

Time to unionize!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2020)

Anyone who says a cheeseburger can't be a furry is wrong. I have so much mould it's impossible not to be.


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 14, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone who says a cheeseburger can't be a furry is wrong. I have so much mould it's impossible not to be.


your pfp reminds me of the wrappers for burger king whoppers lmao


----------



## EmmyCatto (Oct 14, 2020)

Glad to see the forums are back up and running again!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 14, 2020)

Nice to be back. Was getting bored.


----------



## Braxton_The_Doberman (Oct 14, 2020)

*inhale*
*exhale* SCREEEEEEEE


----------



## Plantar (Oct 15, 2020)

I honestly haven't signed in to here in like 5 years. Interesting changes we've got here.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Plantar said:


> I honestly haven't signed in to here in like 5 years. Interesting changes we've got here.


Good timing, if you signed in any time in the last 3-4 months well... you couldn't have signed in then, the site was ded


----------



## Plantar (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Good timing, if you signed in any time in the last 3-4 months well... you couldn't have signed in then, the site was ded


I didn't know this site was back up from when the almost the same exact thing happened in 2015! I'm very out of the loop.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 15, 2020)

OH MY GOSH, I MISSED EVERYBODY! Thank you for bringing this back!
_hugs everybody_


----------



## TR273 (Oct 15, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> OH MY GOSH, I MISSED EVERYBODY! Thank you for bringing this back!
> _hugs everybody_


*Hugpounce*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone who says a cheeseburger can't be a furry is wrong. I have so much mould it's impossible not to be.


I mean
If you like a little extra penicillin in your diet


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 15, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *Hugpounce*


_Hugs TR273 back_
Missed you too! ^ ^ How have you been?


----------



## TR273 (Oct 15, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> _Hugs TR273 back_
> Missed you too! ^ ^ How have you been?


Busy.
Much work, much arty things.
How about you?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 15, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Busy.
> Much work, much arty things.
> How about you?


Been working, dealing with some issues both inside and outside work, and missing my fluff friends from the forums like you and ssaannttoo. Work has been keeping me busy with us getting short handed, but things are gradually getting better with a new manager in charge of things.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

Cautiously enters chat


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> Cautiously enters chat


Surprised you haven't been tempbanned.
Maybe I should wait a while.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 15, 2020)

Hullo there!


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Surprised you haven't been tempbanned.
> Maybe I should wait a while.



I’m innocent


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> I’m innocent


There was a pope named Innocent who was a genocidal maniac. The 3rd one, I believe.
Pope Innocent III


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> There was a pope named Innocent who was a genocidal maniac. The 3rd one, I believe.
> Pope Innocent III


Im not sure about this, but cant you name yourself when you become pope? You could technically be pope Bigwiener but no one has done it yet


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Im not sure about this, but cant you name yourself when you become pope? You could technically be pope Bigwiener but no one has done it yet



*snort*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Im not sure about this, but cant you name yourself when you become pope? You could technically be pope Bigwiener but no one has done it yet


I don't think a pope has to name himself that tbh


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> *snort*


Silence mortal, I have a job to do


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I don't think a pope has to name himself that tbh


I said a pope can name themselves whatever they want, they usually just take the names of older popes but you COULD be pope bigweiner


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

Did Pope Benedict like eggs?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I said a pope can name themselves whatever they want, they usually just take the names of older popes but you COULD be pope bigweiner


You fail to grasp the full concept of my comment.
Think about it for a sec


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 15, 2020)

Exists


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Exists


*pets*


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You fail to grasp the full concept of my comment.
> Think about it for a sec


It's 7:36 and I just surfed and I am tired so, no, I wont


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 15, 2020)

^ w ^
_Happy Terrier noises_
Thank you!  U w U


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's 7:36 and I just surfed and I am tired so, no, I wont


Excuses are like bungholes
They all stink ;D


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm going to declare myself Pope Evil.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> I'm going to declare myself Pope Evil.


Too cliche


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Too cliche


That's the point.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Excuses are like bungholes
> They all stink ;D


no u


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> That's the point.


It's perfect then ;D



VeeStars said:


> no u


Don't make me bring out the hose.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It's perfect then ;D
> 
> 
> Don't make me bring out the hose.


nooo dont make me wetttt


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

Musky Husky. I mean kitty?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> Musky Husky. I mean kitty?


I no kitty I hooman


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I no kitty I hooman


*runs scared*


----------



## Furrium (Oct 16, 2020)

On Monday I had my organic chemistry lab.  We worked with 9 ml of concentrated sulfuric acid.  I took a test tube of sulfuric acid and my finger pinched.  I decided to wipe it on my sweater and then rinsed my finger with cold water.  After 3 days on the sweater I see a hole where I wiped my finger.  Sulfuric acid eats away at fabric.  

Be careful.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 16, 2020)

Don’t do acid it’s bad for your brain


----------



## Kharne (Oct 16, 2020)

If you don't have a brain then you can do acid


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Oct 16, 2020)

if you dont have a brain then you cant do a lot of things


----------



## Kharne (Oct 16, 2020)

It's never stopped me before :^)


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 16, 2020)

Brain is overrated


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 16, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> Don’t do acid it’s bad for your brain


Don't do drugs, do pugs.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 16, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't do drugs, do pugs.


No pugs just drugs.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 16, 2020)

What, you've never rolled a pug up and smoked one? It's a real trip.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 16, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> What, you've never rolled a pug up and smoked one? It's a real trip.


I have but the screams really made me think twice before smoking another


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 16, 2020)

_squeak!_


----------



## Kharne (Oct 16, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> _squeak!_


_Oh no you've brought back the memories..._


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh no, have I? :3


----------



## Kharne (Oct 16, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Oh no, have I? :3


Yes, but now I've already forgotten. I guess a terrible memory has its perks!


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 16, 2020)

I only do cocaine


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 16, 2020)

I do caffine myself. . .by way of coffee and Mountain Dew


----------



## Kharne (Oct 16, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> I only do cocaine


Cocaine is a little too refined for me
The stuff I find in the dumpster works great, don't know what it is, and don't actually want to know.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2020)

Caffeine, occasionally nicotine, and since I have VR, adrenaline when a zombie sneaks up on my ass XD


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 17, 2020)

Vodka works pretty good too ngl


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2020)

I see this site opened back up after like 4 millenia. lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2020)

Oh, yes bby, satisfy my furry fetish!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2020)

This guy is hilarious.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2020)

How do you react to a post with an emoji?


----------



## Kharne (Oct 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> How do you react to a post with an emoji?


When you comment, there is a bar at the top with things like "B  _I  _U" and if you follow that bar to about in the middle, you'll seen an emoji button to use.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2020)

Kharne said:


> When you comment, there is a bar at the top with things like "B  _I  _U" and if you follow that bar to about in the middle, you'll seen an emoji button to use.




it makes a new post. I noticed some people 'reacted' to existing posts with an emoji rather than a 'like'.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> it makes a new post. I noticed some people 'reacted' to existing posts with an emoji rather than a 'like'.


If you go to the like and scroll over it for a moment it'll give you other options!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks I've figured it out now. 

Next on my list, rocket science.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 17, 2020)

LOL


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

Actually can you figure out medical science so we go back to a life of being able to travel and actually do things with other people. The world thanks you in advance, plus Dergen's running out of quarantine violators to devour, and you won't like Dergen when he's hungry.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 17, 2020)

But rocket = space and space is cool ;(


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

I can't fault that logic, guess Dergen will just have to be grumpy, God have mercy on my soul.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 17, 2020)

Yip


----------



## Furrium (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 17, 2020)

Welp


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a Cards Against Humanity online game open if anyone is interested.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2020)

Don't know how the peacock came into existence but I'm glad they do. Such fascinating birds.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 17, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't know how the peacock came into existence but I'm glad they do. Such fascinating birds.



Millions of years of sexual competition and evolution.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 17, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't know how the peacock came into existence but I'm glad they do. Such fascinating birds.


Imagine being a peahen when the males get all the attention


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> Millions of years of sexual competition and evolution.


Your argument is invalid on account of their glorious ass! Evolution ain't got nothing on this!





Bow chicka bow wow!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 18, 2020)

Well that's one job interview down, a bazillion more to go. Although I do think I will get this one, my cousin used to date the guy who interviewed me.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 18, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well that's one job interview down, a bazillion more to go. Although I do think I will get this one, my cousin used to date the guy who interviewed me.


I hope that job hunting doesnt get too unBEARable for you


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I hope that job hunting doesnt get too unBEARable for you



_Why haven't they banned you yet????_


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 18, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> _Why haven't they banned you yet????_


I'm sorry if I am too much to BEAR....


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 19, 2020)

For weeks I thought this was gone for good!

Glad to see it back!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 19, 2020)

What up


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm in a real bind here: I have been offered a job for 45 hours a week but I am to discuss the finer details tomorrow.

I have another job interview tomorrow that is a temporary position up until January that is only 15 to 20 hours a week, however, there may be the possibility of full-time employment at the end of the term and working at this job would make it easier to get more with their associated franchise chains and subsidiary's. Plus this job has better hours.

What to do, what to do...


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 20, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm in a real bind here: I have been offered a job for 45 hours a week but I am to discuss the finer details tomorrow.
> 
> I have another job interview tomorrow that is a temporary position up until January that is only 15 to 20 hours a week, however, there may be the possibility of full-time employment at the end of the term and working at this job would make it easier to get more with their associated franchise chains and subsidiary's. Plus this job has better hours.
> 
> What to do, what to do...



I mean, it sounds you won't get all the details until tomorrow and I know of few jobs that pressure you to take the position on the spot.

You got time and you need more data so just get a good night of sleep and go in with that neutral mindset.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 20, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm in a real bind here: I have been offered a job for 45 hours a week but I am to discuss the finer details tomorrow.
> 
> I have another job interview tomorrow that is a temporary position up until January that is only 15 to 20 hours a week, however, there may be the possibility of full-time employment at the end of the term and working at this job would make it easier to get more with their associated franchise chains and subsidiary's. Plus this job has better hours.
> 
> What to do, what to do...



I would def check what you're chances are with going full-time for the second job. I've seen too many people get lured into temp work with the hopes of full-time after the holidays end and it just goes nowhere.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Mornin' all


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 20, 2020)

Ey up!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2020)

Just been to my interview and I think I did ok. There were a few questions I wasn't sure how to answer so... Yeah, expecting a call back tonight. 

Only 15 hours a week is a bit of a kick in the teeth but it's something. Can probably make up the difference by going back on the benefit. Really have to start looking at a  trade, hopefully this is a good start...


----------



## Loffi (Oct 21, 2020)

Best of luck and wishes to you!


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 21, 2020)

Lay offs were announced in my department yesterday. Major suck fest.

I'm likely heading into work with bad vibes today.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 21, 2020)

That sucks man, im in same position, except I'm the one who was laid off.. hope you don't end up the same way


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 21, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> That sucks man, im in same position, except I'm the one who was laid off.. hope you don't end up the same way


I wish nobody had to be laid off because of this virus, period. I suspect it'll be my turn soon, as I don't expect things to improve in the foreseeable future. This virus will be around for a very long time.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 22, 2020)

Really hate to hear that you guys are dealing with lay-offs. I'm safe unless the virus gets really bad again. I hope I transfer from the intro temp employment if it does. I should have transferred back in July, but the virus seems to have put all transfers back by a few months, but they have started up again.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 22, 2020)

So... Here I am... At some fancy hotel... Waiting to undergo training for a job... And the guy running the show is running very late...


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> So... Here I am... At some fancy hotel... Waiting to undergo training for a job... And the guy running the show is running very late...


Oof, get out there man, if they can't even be bothered to turn up on time for training its not worth your time..


----------



## Loffi (Oct 23, 2020)

Are they at least paying for you to stay at said fancy hotel?


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Was it even an overnight job, maybe it was just the venue


----------



## hologrammaton (Oct 23, 2020)

h̨̟̠͔͇͎͕̙̍ͥ͊͛̓ͩg͈̟̟͔̗͊ͮ͗͋͛s̝̥̫̜̔ͦͯ̒̚b̵̠̯͕͇̞̮̬̊̊ͤͬ̓s̨͚̹̓͛̾̍ͬ́̾l̃̄̓͛̉̂ͬs͖̖̱̹̤̤̖͡p̶̠̝͈̣̣ͨͫͭ̔̔̅f͕̭͊͗i͇̻r͌ͪ̅̔͆̈͏b̹͈͇̀̀e̫̦͇̼͇̝̒̈̽ͧ̾v̽͒̓ͬ̃͏͉̙͖̯s̡̪͖̿̅̌̋v̭ͨ͂͌͗̃ͪ̚f̠͚̺̖̓k̳̼͌͛̾̈́d̲̦͓͆ͣ̆̆ͬỵ͒̒͒̽ṡ̳̻yͦ̇͌͐̄ͨĕ̸̬͈̦͔̝ͨf̡̆ͬ̔́̄̃̚a̘̙͞l̻͍̟̗͕̞̙̔w͊͆̑ṗ͓̝̦ͭ̓̓̅͜e̷̩̣̟̪ͯ̍ͧͬ̐̒̏ȋ̵̜̰̮͎̹ͫ́r͖̩͙̰ͤ͛̿̃7̲͈̦̜͓̞̓͗̃̈́́͡4̪̻̖̺̥̲̾ͦ̕ͅ9ͫ̍̿ͪ͊̚͟2̥͎̞̠̼̎͝0̸̱̠̰̊ͤ̓̇̈͐̓2̟̂͟8ͭ̊ͭ͆͌̆̀͡4͙͕̪̤̜̦̔̑̈̑̈8̴4̹̟̝̤͈̣̝ͭh̬̜̠̭̍̇̆ͬe̠͚b̯̪̞̺͈a͚̦̲̠͍̳v̝̮͔̫̰͎̈́͐a̦̹͕̯͍̝̟ͥͯ͊ͬ͂́c̸̊̂ͣ͑̉́̿e̴͓̮̯͖̩̭ͧj̱̹̭ͣ́f̓̌̈́̊͊͏͎*S̲̠̬̘̘̳̒͌͟*ő̠͔͉̰͑͊͒̓̈́ͮf̙̺̪̺͉̞ͯͮ̏̕p̣͆͒ͬͣ͋̾̇f̛͓̩̖̹̯p̛͈̩̺̖̺̈ͬ̂e̢͎̳̬̖̩̩͂͒̂̊̒l͚̗͓͙ͨw̩̓̂͋h̨ͣ̊̔̎ȑ̵͔̜̈̒͑̄̍ͅv҉̬͔̗̪͈̳͎e̟̱̋̎ͫ̌ͣv̓ͮ͂҉̥ͅsͥ̓ͬ̿j̘̠̹̼̲̦̜d̨̞̥̼͙̩̮̝ͩk̓̾jͦ̓͜e̦̯̹̮̥̺͔ͯ̎iŵ̨̭̯̘̱̔̽̓7̲͕͙ͩͫ̀̈ͬ3ͤ̎͗ͥͤ7̱̝͐ͯ̔́̀4͞0͔̯͗4̭̻̞͎̻͇̼*Ț̪̭̗̪̦̳ͩ̔͛͑̒̆*8̡̓2̷̥̙͇̳̊̽̍̔ͮ̑ͦ6̼͕͚̰ͧͭ̿͂͋q̢̪̯̥̭͍͕͍̈͊͌̍̚̚t̀̓͌͌̑ͪd̺͓̼͋ĥ̤̪̠ͤ̑̐ͬͪͅf̶̺ͦ͒̅͌̈́͋̚b̘̮̩̟̗̰͓̂͡eͩc̢̣̭̘͆͆̆̊͊ͨä̩̖̦ͩ̌͐̉̏ͮ͘c̬̣̞̼͔͍̻̑̎̍̾͠s͙͇̈u͈̗̲̖͚͕̻̔̈̑͛̄͑e͎̗̠̬͙̞͍̎͜g͂ͬ̉̔͜w͌y͇̹̤̝̑ͤ͢3̡̫̠̰̖̹͕ͩ̏̽̐7̛͚͓̺̣͖̣̈́̇̒r͕̦̲͖͓̩̀̽ͣ̍̿͛̄8̫̘͖̲̟͔͌̓ͭ̌̀*I͚*o̟ͪ͢t̷͍͚o̧̩̬̬̱ͅr͋̇ͣ̎̚b͇͙r̺̣̩̼͎̤v̶̦̜̠̺͇͉̙́͛̌ͤ͗ͥd̦͙̫ͦͨͣ͞o͓̿̓̂͌̑̅͠f̴̉̑̀o̤͊w͔̟͚͆ï̶͈̳͖̟̼͈ͭ͗ͩ̉̚ǎ̺͓̬͕̖͓ͯͬ̉̽ͧ̀h̞͔͙̲̺̘̆́̇͆̀̾ͩ͟a̧̠̗̯͋͒͋f̱͑̔e̘̳̬͖̣̟ͮͨ͂*L̩̥̼̰͍͖͖̓*f̢̯̙̰͇̗̽ͥ̈́͗͌̚e͐̐ͧͥ̚̚h̶͑̽̀̔ͭ͗r̞̣̠̣̜̞͋ͨ͋ͮͧ͆ͪ̀ḭ̟ͤͫ͊̈́3̿̂͌͂͗҉̝̦̮͙̞9̶̲͛͋ͅ1̢̘̥͔̞̍0͈̜͉̹͔͐ͨͯ̔́3ͧͣ҉̤͕͙̜̳ū̗͓͓̬͇̟̝͑̋ͫ̇̏͘4͒̓̆ͮͦ̎͌͝ḭ̱̖̳͇͛̒̇ͫ̀t̷ͦ̂̇ͨ̇ͯͫh̖̦̳̝̮̠̱͌̈́ͥ̅͊w*L̝̖̃͡*v̥̘̜̙̬ͣ̃a̴̰͖ͤͨ̓̾ͬ̅̇c̜͉͖͓̍̎͑͟e̢͍̜̩͙̣ͣ͑͌ͅg͈̠̭̫͍̪̟͊3̠̺̯ͯ̏̌͌͒̎͌u͇͎͔̹̩̭ͣͨ̔̋͒͑́̚*A̗̱͠*2͈͎͊̂̀8͔̭́ͧ́̃ͥ͑̚r̛͇̥͖̄ͦ̅̋9͖̬̼̫̹̦̓̕4̦̝̲7̡͈̫͖͉̯͖͈̊̀̈́ͫ͊͒͌2̴̬̖̩͔͚͖͒5͎̖̥̱̪̰̬̿́̚e̵͑̓ͮͣ̚7ͯͯͮͨ͑ͭ҉̭̞5̵̮̻̼9͕̙͇͖͋̐ͫ*L̞͎̠̫̀̔̈ͯ̿̚*4̸͚9̖̤̦͉͎͈ͮ̌̕ͅ1̳͂́̍ͨͪ̌̿9̋̒ͯ̓1̸͎̭̻͕̤̳̎7̥͙̗̙͒ͪ̈́͊͆r̲̣̥͙͚͐͒ͭͣ̚͘7͛̿̓4̵͕ͣ̒̓ͤ7̳͓͎̮͙̲̤͂̋̊ͨ͌͡e̛̖̗̞̫̲̯̓ͦ͛ͧ̑̎̓8̻͍͙̄̀̾̂̎̐̀̀e̟̳̼̮͓̥̾̒ͫ̈́ͯ͑7̼͚͇̎3͡u̦̾3̵͓͇͚̮̱̈́̿ͧt͕̺̞̻̳ͪ̀̄́1̴͋̉4̗̙̲͑̽̑̔̿͊͂ẘ̖͐ͪ̉͆ͭ͌͢4̅ͩ͟2̴̮̉̄̄̄̄̓*I̛̫̠̞̗̘̞̺̾*5̹̘̞̔͆͗̃ͨṯ̰̠̀̿ͦ̌ẏ̧̺͍̍͐4̷͖̥̞̳͓ͧ8̵͉͕͙3̖̬͈̤̊̀ͩ̚0̖̻̪ê͓̫̘̥̾̊̋̅̏͡g͍͕̹̝̰̑̓̓̃̏ę̮̯̤̉͋͑ͦͫ́ͅg̟̥͕̲̲̈͗̆ͣr̷͎͓̘͇̺̂h̯͍̪͎̬̩ͧ̄͑̀̿f̖̓͒̇͒*V̦̜̘̪ͣ̓̒͂̒ͮ*ḅ͖̹̞͙̼ͣ͋͗f̖̜͎̫ͫḅ̛̦̮͍͈͔̻̌ͥw̳̓̇͆̈́͋́͡k̗̞̫ͪͧ̾͝ö͎̀̂ͥͨ͋͟p̣͠d̝͙̗͉̈́̂ͬ̋̒̔̿̕l̢̲̗͎͕̝̳͐ͬk̯͓̯̠̺ͦ̇̾̅̔͝z͉ͣ̔͛̈́̿͋̚p͉̠͕̬̘ͦͯ͊ͮ͐n̡͖̂͂m̴̿n̸̼͕̳̠͙ͧͣ́ͭ̂̈s͚̣͂͑̽͢n͙͈̺̗ͯ͗̌ͬ̃͋ͦ̀a͇̬͍ͦ̌͒ͭ̑ͅn̵̺̦͖͖̗̣̰̎̓̌̒̂ͤ̚*E͓̽̽*j͛͊͂s͈̯̤̝̼͡h̩͔̥͔̮͊̾́ͅc͎̝̝͖͇u̱̪͚̻̬͇̹͜u̟͉̳̜͖̎̾ͯ̐̓̾f̱̗̪̣̖̔͛́̒́ͅj̱͓̞̠ͅw̖̓ͥͧi̛͕̰͎̮̟


----------



## Loffi (Oct 23, 2020)

A


hologrammaton said:


> h̨̟̠͔͇͎͕̙̍ͥ͊͛̓ͩg͈̟̟͔̗͊ͮ͗͋͛s̝̥̫̜̔ͦͯ̒̚b̵̠̯͕͇̞̮̬̊̊ͤͬ̓s̨͚̹̓͛̾̍ͬ́̾l̃̄̓͛̉̂ͬs͖̖̱̹̤̤̖͡p̶̠̝͈̣̣ͨͫͭ̔̔̅f͕̭͊͗i͇̻r͌ͪ̅̔͆̈͏b̹͈͇̀̀e̫̦͇̼͇̝̒̈̽ͧ̾v̽͒̓ͬ̃͏͉̙͖̯s̡̪͖̿̅̌̋v̭ͨ͂͌͗̃ͪ̚f̠͚̺̖̓k̳̼͌͛̾̈́d̲̦͓͆ͣ̆̆ͬỵ͒̒͒̽ṡ̳̻yͦ̇͌͐̄ͨĕ̸̬͈̦͔̝ͨf̡̆ͬ̔́̄̃̚a̘̙͞l̻͍̟̗͕̞̙̔w͊͆̑ṗ͓̝̦ͭ̓̓̅͜e̷̩̣̟̪ͯ̍ͧͬ̐̒̏ȋ̵̜̰̮͎̹ͫ́r͖̩͙̰ͤ͛̿̃7̲͈̦̜͓̞̓͗̃̈́́͡4̪̻̖̺̥̲̾ͦ̕ͅ9ͫ̍̿ͪ͊̚͟2̥͎̞̠̼̎͝0̸̱̠̰̊ͤ̓̇̈͐̓2̟̂͟8ͭ̊ͭ͆͌̆̀͡4͙͕̪̤̜̦̔̑̈̑̈8̴4̹̟̝̤͈̣̝ͭh̬̜̠̭̍̇̆ͬe̠͚b̯̪̞̺͈a͚̦̲̠͍̳v̝̮͔̫̰͎̈́͐a̦̹͕̯͍̝̟ͥͯ͊ͬ͂́c̸̊̂ͣ͑̉́̿e̴͓̮̯͖̩̭ͧj̱̹̭ͣ́f̓̌̈́̊͊͏͎*S̲̠̬̘̘̳̒͌͟*ő̠͔͉̰͑͊͒̓̈́ͮf̙̺̪̺͉̞ͯͮ̏̕p̣͆͒ͬͣ͋̾̇f̛͓̩̖̹̯p̛͈̩̺̖̺̈ͬ̂e̢͎̳̬̖̩̩͂͒̂̊̒l͚̗͓͙ͨw̩̓̂͋h̨ͣ̊̔̎ȑ̵͔̜̈̒͑̄̍ͅv҉̬͔̗̪͈̳͎e̟̱̋̎ͫ̌ͣv̓ͮ͂҉̥ͅsͥ̓ͬ̿j̘̠̹̼̲̦̜d̨̞̥̼͙̩̮̝ͩk̓̾jͦ̓͜e̦̯̹̮̥̺͔ͯ̎iŵ̨̭̯̘̱̔̽̓7̲͕͙ͩͫ̀̈ͬ3ͤ̎͗ͥͤ7̱̝͐ͯ̔́̀4͞0͔̯͗4̭̻̞͎̻͇̼*Ț̪̭̗̪̦̳ͩ̔͛͑̒̆*8̡̓2̷̥̙͇̳̊̽̍̔ͮ̑ͦ6̼͕͚̰ͧͭ̿͂͋q̢̪̯̥̭͍͕͍̈͊͌̍̚̚t̀̓͌͌̑ͪd̺͓̼͋ĥ̤̪̠ͤ̑̐ͬͪͅf̶̺ͦ͒̅͌̈́͋̚b̘̮̩̟̗̰͓̂͡eͩc̢̣̭̘͆͆̆̊͊ͨä̩̖̦ͩ̌͐̉̏ͮ͘c̬̣̞̼͔͍̻̑̎̍̾͠s͙͇̈u͈̗̲̖͚͕̻̔̈̑͛̄͑e͎̗̠̬͙̞͍̎͜g͂ͬ̉̔͜w͌y͇̹̤̝̑ͤ͢3̡̫̠̰̖̹͕ͩ̏̽̐7̛͚͓̺̣͖̣̈́̇̒r͕̦̲͖͓̩̀̽ͣ̍̿͛̄8̫̘͖̲̟͔͌̓ͭ̌̀*I͚*o̟ͪ͢t̷͍͚o̧̩̬̬̱ͅr͋̇ͣ̎̚b͇͙r̺̣̩̼͎̤v̶̦̜̠̺͇͉̙́͛̌ͤ͗ͥd̦͙̫ͦͨͣ͞o͓̿̓̂͌̑̅͠f̴̉̑̀o̤͊w͔̟͚͆ï̶͈̳͖̟̼͈ͭ͗ͩ̉̚ǎ̺͓̬͕̖͓ͯͬ̉̽ͧ̀h̞͔͙̲̺̘̆́̇͆̀̾ͩ͟a̧̠̗̯͋͒͋f̱͑̔e̘̳̬͖̣̟ͮͨ͂*L̩̥̼̰͍͖͖̓*f̢̯̙̰͇̗̽ͥ̈́͗͌̚e͐̐ͧͥ̚̚h̶͑̽̀̔ͭ͗r̞̣̠̣̜̞͋ͨ͋ͮͧ͆ͪ̀ḭ̟ͤͫ͊̈́3̿̂͌͂͗҉̝̦̮͙̞9̶̲͛͋ͅ1̢̘̥͔̞̍0͈̜͉̹͔͐ͨͯ̔́3ͧͣ҉̤͕͙̜̳ū̗͓͓̬͇̟̝͑̋ͫ̇̏͘4͒̓̆ͮͦ̎͌͝ḭ̱̖̳͇͛̒̇ͫ̀t̷ͦ̂̇ͨ̇ͯͫh̖̦̳̝̮̠̱͌̈́ͥ̅͊w*L̝̖̃͡*v̥̘̜̙̬ͣ̃a̴̰͖ͤͨ̓̾ͬ̅̇c̜͉͖͓̍̎͑͟e̢͍̜̩͙̣ͣ͑͌ͅg͈̠̭̫͍̪̟͊3̠̺̯ͯ̏̌͌͒̎͌u͇͎͔̹̩̭ͣͨ̔̋͒͑́̚*A̗̱͠*2͈͎͊̂̀8͔̭́ͧ́̃ͥ͑̚r̛͇̥͖̄ͦ̅̋9͖̬̼̫̹̦̓̕4̦̝̲7̡͈̫͖͉̯͖͈̊̀̈́ͫ͊͒͌2̴̬̖̩͔͚͖͒5͎̖̥̱̪̰̬̿́̚e̵͑̓ͮͣ̚7ͯͯͮͨ͑ͭ҉̭̞5̵̮̻̼9͕̙͇͖͋̐ͫ*L̞͎̠̫̀̔̈ͯ̿̚*4̸͚9̖̤̦͉͎͈ͮ̌̕ͅ1̳͂́̍ͨͪ̌̿9̋̒ͯ̓1̸͎̭̻͕̤̳̎7̥͙̗̙͒ͪ̈́͊͆r̲̣̥͙͚͐͒ͭͣ̚͘7͛̿̓4̵͕ͣ̒̓ͤ7̳͓͎̮͙̲̤͂̋̊ͨ͌͡e̛̖̗̞̫̲̯̓ͦ͛ͧ̑̎̓8̻͍͙̄̀̾̂̎̐̀̀e̟̳̼̮͓̥̾̒ͫ̈́ͯ͑7̼͚͇̎3͡u̦̾3̵͓͇͚̮̱̈́̿ͧt͕̺̞̻̳ͪ̀̄́1̴͋̉4̗̙̲͑̽̑̔̿͊͂ẘ̖͐ͪ̉͆ͭ͌͢4̅ͩ͟2̴̮̉̄̄̄̄̓*I̛̫̠̞̗̘̞̺̾*5̹̘̞̔͆͗̃ͨṯ̰̠̀̿ͦ̌ẏ̧̺͍̍͐4̷͖̥̞̳͓ͧ8̵͉͕͙3̖̬͈̤̊̀ͩ̚0̖̻̪ê͓̫̘̥̾̊̋̅̏͡g͍͕̹̝̰̑̓̓̃̏ę̮̯̤̉͋͑ͦͫ́ͅg̟̥͕̲̲̈͗̆ͣr̷͎͓̘͇̺̂h̯͍̪͎̬̩ͧ̄͑̀̿f̖̓͒̇͒*V̦̜̘̪ͣ̓̒͂̒ͮ*ḅ͖̹̞͙̼ͣ͋͗f̖̜͎̫ͫḅ̛̦̮͍͈͔̻̌ͥw̳̓̇͆̈́͋́͡k̗̞̫ͪͧ̾͝ö͎̀̂ͥͨ͋͟p̣͠d̝͙̗͉̈́̂ͬ̋̒̔̿̕l̢̲̗͎͕̝̳͐ͬk̯͓̯̠̺ͦ̇̾̅̔͝z͉ͣ̔͛̈́̿͋̚p͉̠͕̬̘ͦͯ͊ͮ͐n̡͖̂͂m̴̿n̸̼͕̳̠͙ͧͣ́ͭ̂̈s͚̣͂͑̽͢n͙͈̺̗ͯ͗̌ͬ̃͋ͦ̀a͇̬͍ͦ̌͒ͭ̑ͅn̵̺̦͖͖̗̣̰̎̓̌̒̂ͤ̚*E͓̽̽*j͛͊͂s͈̯̤̝̼͡h̩͔̥͔̮͊̾́ͅc͎̝̝͖͇u̱̪͚̻̬͇̹͜u̟͉̳̜͖̎̾ͯ̐̓̾f̱̗̪̣̖̔͛́̒́ͅj̱͓̞̠ͅw̖̓ͥͧi̛͕̰͎̮̟



that's what she said


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2020)

@Nexus


----------



## ben909 (Oct 25, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> @Nexus



better then a party parrot


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 25, 2020)

I apologize for the clerical error.


----------



## foxer (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey everyone ! I hope you are all having a great day 

I am researching the growth of online cultures and communities and more specifically the Furry Community.

I would greatly appreciate it if you completed my survey it will only take around 2 minutes !

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/92HHRVX

Thank you !


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Oct 27, 2020)

Where I’m living, nearly everything outdoors has frozen over. It’s to the extend that treebranches have fallen over due to the weight of the ice, and it’s a possibility that power in my area might go out. On the plus side, the ice looks pretty.


----------



## Saokymo (Oct 27, 2020)

Meta_Tiara said:


> Where I’m living, nearly everything outdoors has frozen over. It’s to the extend that treebranches have fallen over due to the weight of the ice, and it’s a possibility that power in my area might go out. On the plus side, the ice looks pretty.


That sucks, hope you don’t lose power from it.

My area isn’t frozen over, but it’s very cold and wet. We have a house full of bored cats who are upset that they can’t go outside without getting their wee paws all muddy.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello. Big thread.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

This place feels a little.. Desserted.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

Feels... Unreal, being back. Like a piece of my heart was viciously ripped out and left to bleed, in a long-lasting nightmare.

Don't know if I should cry or laugh, feel apathetic or just.. move onwards.

But time away made me realize how toxic this place truly had become. Glad that the P&N section is gone. It did nothing but drive a wedge between people in this place.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 30, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Feels... Unreal, being back. Like a piece of my heart was viciously ripped out and left to bleed, in a long-lasting nightmare.
> 
> Don't know if I should cry or laugh, feel apathetic or just.. move onwards.



To come back better.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> To come back better.
> 
> View attachment 92509


I know. I know. It's just that.. home. Even if you on occasion fight. This have been a home for me ever since back in early 2016. 

Time away gave me proper distance to observe everything going on. Not just this place, but also with myself. 

Friendships lost. Things said you shouldn't have. It's.. hard to put into words.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 30, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Feels... Unreal, being back. Like a piece of my heart was viciously ripped out and left to bleed, in a long-lasting nightmare.
> 
> Don't know if I should cry or laugh, feel apathetic or just.. move onwards.
> 
> But time away made me realize how toxic this place truly had become. Glad that the P&N section is gone. It did nothing but drive a wedge between people in this place.



P&N section?


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 30, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> P&N section?



Politics & News subsection


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> P&N section?


Ye, Politics & News.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 30, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Feels... Unreal, being back. Like a piece of my heart was viciously ripped out and left to bleed, in a long-lasting nightmare.
> 
> Don't know if I should cry or laugh, feel apathetic or just.. move onwards.
> 
> But time away made me realize how toxic this place truly had become. Glad that the P&N section is gone. It did nothing but drive a wedge between people in this place.


At least we can agree on that front.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 30, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> P&N section?


It existed before your time, young chan


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It existed before your time, young chan


"In the land before time.."


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Heya all! Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Heya all! Hope everyone's having a great day!


Well, Yes. A very lovely day, actually.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, Yes. A very lovely day, actually.


Now that's definitely great to hear!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Heya all! Hope everyone's having a great day!


Waiting 5 extra minutes in line at the supermarket doesn't sound like much, but it's an oddly long time when it's due to someone insisting to get a 20 cent refund on a missing pastry


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 30, 2020)

I lost my mood ring and I don’t know how I feel about it


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Waiting 5 extra minutes in line at the supermarket doesn't sound like much, but it's an oddly long time when it's due to someone insisting to get a 20 cent refund on a missing pastry


Interesting. That slightly worries me.


----------



## Simo (Oct 30, 2020)

Brrrrrrrrrr, it feels cold outside! Damp, and right on the cusp of rain/snow. It'll feel nicer once it turns to just snow, and isn't so damp.

*prepares for 5 months of winter*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Simo said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr, it feels cold outside! Damp, and right on the cusp of rain/snow. It'll feel nicer once it turns to just snow, and isn't so damp.
> 
> *prepares for 5 months of winter*


Interesting! Stay warm skunk friend!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I lost my mood ring and I don’t know how I feel about it


Clever. Real clever.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 30, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Clever. Real clever.


ion get it


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 30, 2020)

Shit, now I just lost my dictionary. I have no words to describe myself right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Shit, now I just lost my dictionary. I have no words to describe myself right now.


How the hell do you even find these jokes?

Silly derg. <3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 30, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Shit, now I just lost my dictionary. I have no words to describe myself right now.



Dictionaryless


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> ion get it


It's very simple: A mood ring is pretty much just a ring that tells you what mood you have. 

Him having lost his mood ring makes it impossible to tell how to feel about it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 30, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> How the hell do you even find these jokes?
> 
> Silly derg. <3


Humor is my coping mechanism for lack of physical contact with others. It’s sad, but in a funny way.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Humor is my coping mechanism for lack of physical contact with others. It’s sad, but in a funny way.


Awww.

Wish I didn't live across the pond at times. Would make it easier to have contact with my overseas friends.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 30, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww.
> 
> Wish I didn't live across the pond at times. Would make it easier to have contact with my overseas friends.


Build a ship and sail here like your Viking ancestors and make those dreams a reality :V


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Oct 31, 2020)

avoid taking a 3 hour tour


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Build a ship and sail here like your Viking ancestors and make those dreams a reality :V


And raid your shores like we did with the English?

Sorry, but those says are behind us. Now we raid people's fridges instead. And people's hearts, but we don't talk about that UwU


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 31, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> And raid your shores like we did with the English?
> 
> Sorry, but those says are behind us. Now we raid people's fridges instead. And people's hearts, but we don't talk about that UwU


But that’s my food >:V


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 31, 2020)

RIP Sean Connery


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> RIP Sean Connery


Ye. He will be missed.


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2020)

For some reason, I was pondering this:

Short words, that contain two Ks:

Skunk
Kink
Kook

...there must be others, I am missing!


----------



## TR273 (Oct 31, 2020)

Simo said:


> For some reason, I was pondering this:
> 
> Short words, that contain two Ks:
> 
> ...


Skulk?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 31, 2020)

Simo said:


> For some reason, I was pondering this:
> 
> Short words, that contain two Ks:
> 
> ...


Kick


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2020)

Simo said:


> For some reason, I was pondering this:
> 
> Short words, that contain two Ks:
> 
> ...



What about Kick and Klondike?


or Kekulé  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Kekulé#Kekulé's_dream


----------



## pinecones (Nov 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> For some reason, I was pondering this:
> 
> Short words, that contain two Ks:
> 
> ...



What about knock?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Eremurus (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello FAF.


----------



## FurryFelix (Nov 4, 2020)

Anxiety attacks suck, not a fan


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2020)

Fuck me what a stressful day. Working security at some retail outfit is not glamorous at all. Caught two teens trying to steal by putting shit into their bags, confronted them, resisted, found the items in their bags, took them upstairs, called the police, had some story claiming they were forced at knife-point, now I've got all this paperwork to do. 

I just want to go home.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2020)

Applying for all the jobs.

Applying for jobs in other countries.

I'm going to have all the jobs. >:3


----------



## Furrium (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fuck me what a stressful day. Working security at some retail outfit is not glamorous at all. Caught two teens trying to steal by putting shit into their bags, confronted them, resisted, found the items in their bags, took them upstairs, called the police, had some story claiming they were forced at knife-point, now I've got all this paperwork to do.
> 
> I just want to go home.


Working in security is bonkers. My sister have plenty of stories like that when she worked night shift in Oslo. Had some weird drunk guy hit on her, too. This was at 3 in the morning. And he had no shoes.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Applying for all the jobs.
> 
> Applying for jobs in other countries.
> 
> I'm going to have all the jobs. >:3


Good luck with the job hunt.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Applying for all the jobs.
> 
> Applying for jobs in other countries.
> 
> I'm going to have all the jobs. >:3




*All your job are belong to us.*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 7, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> *All your job are belong to us.*


*It was 2020 and jobs were beginning.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2020)

So, anyone have any plans for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Nov 7, 2020)

Not this weekend, but next weekend my relatives have a hiking trip planned. Definitely going to that one :3.

How about you? *wags*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

My aunt visited yesterday and I wrapped her cat in a blanket and told her I made her a purrito and now she thinks I'm immature


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My aunt visited yesterday and I wrapped her cat in a blanket and told her I made her a purrito and now she thinks I'm immature


but did she laugh?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 8, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My aunt visited yesterday and I wrapped her cat in a blanket and told her I made her a purrito and now she thinks I'm immature



Does she know of the Parrots? lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> but did she laugh?


Lol, sure hope so.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 8, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Does she know of the Parrots? lol


Her poor heart couldn't take it



Frank Gulotta said:


> but did she laugh?


She was mostly upset that I wrapped her grumpy ass cat in a blanket and set it in her lap while I was laughing the whole time.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 8, 2020)

Yello!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Yello!


NNNNYYYOOMMMMMM~

We should do some Deep Rock Galactic again some time.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 8, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> NNNNYYYOOMMMMMM~
> 
> We should do some Deep Rock Galactic again some time.


That would be neats! ^^

How've you been, Yaka? It's been a while.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2020)

I noticed some interesting glitches in the forum code.

If you edit a post while scrolled-down, the top menu bar can disappear when you scroll up

In some situations you can also disable the 'reply' button.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2020)

Polaris said:


> That would be neats! ^^
> 
> How've you been, Yaka? It's been a while.


Ye. Next weekend perhaps? Will have to check my schedule though.

And I've been good. Weight loss is slowly coming along, same are my savings plans. Granted, I could do a better job at the latter, but when there's so damn much art to commission.. xD


----------



## Polaris (Nov 8, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Ye. Next weekend perhaps? Will have to check my schedule though.
> 
> And I've been good. Weight loss is slowly coming along, same are my savings plans. Granted, I could do a better job at the latter, but when there's so damn much art to commission.. xD


Sounds good! ^^

Glad to hear you're doing okay! I need to have moar artsies as well of my sona. x3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Sounds good! ^^
> 
> Glad to hear you're doing okay! I need to have moar artsies as well of my sona. x3


Nice! I have a few bets going on, and will see how they fare. Art is on the line, and I am not interested in losing. ^^''


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 9, 2020)

Ugh, Mondays.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 9, 2020)

Tell me about it... Hello there!


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello. How are you doing this awful Monday?


----------



## Polaris (Nov 9, 2020)

Relatively okay really. How about you? Sounds like this Monday hasn’t been treating you well?


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 9, 2020)

No Monday treats me well, unfortunately. This one's just been worse than usual.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 9, 2020)

I know that feeling... Just hang in there, as the day will be over soon!


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 9, 2020)

I expect Tuesday to be worse, honestly. Things are pretty rough. This forum is a place to try to forget for a bit.


----------



## Filter (Nov 9, 2020)

Furry VRChat Omegle videos are my latest guilty pleasure. Especially Mr. Bubblez and Alpha Ryu Gaming.


----------



## tamako_does_art (Nov 9, 2020)

not sure how this works but hello everyone uwu


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

tamako_does_art said:


> not sure how this works but hello everyone uwu


Hello hello.


----------



## tamako_does_art (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Hello hello.


what are you all talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 9, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My aunt visited yesterday and I wrapped her cat in a blanket and told her I made her a purrito and now she thinks I'm immature


I just died laughing


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Black panthers are absolutely gorgeous animals.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 12, 2020)

Back to the coup 
I missed this place, tho it won't be the same, for the positive reasons at least


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 12, 2020)

but enough of negativity
I feel like chatting


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 12, 2020)

So, you mean to tell me, that this "miraculous product"
That resembles a sex toy, helps your jaw get chiseled and makes you look younger?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 12, 2020)

View attachment 93707
So, you mean to tell me, that this "miraculous product"
That resembles a sexual toy, helps your jaw get chiseled and makes you look younger?


Marco Polio said:


> View attachment 93707
> So, you mean to tell me, that this "miraculous product"
> That resembles a sex toy, helps your jaw get chiseled and makes you look younger?


(I apologize if it's too derailing, off topic, random, etc..)


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2020)

It's very difficult to edit a post to include an additional quote.

Why has this changed?



> View attachment 93707
> So, you mean to tell me, that this "miraculous product"
> That resembles a sexual toy, helps your jaw get chiseled and makes you look younger?
> 
> (I apologize if it's too derailing, off topic, random, etc..)



test


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's very difficult to edit a post to include an additional quote.
> 
> Why has this changed?
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Nov 13, 2020)

Think I'm coming down with commission fever again X3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

Stray_the_Kitsune said:


> Think I'm coming down with commission fever again X3


XD


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 13, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> XD


I wonder how much of His work I might discover today


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> I wonder how much of His work I might discover today


Who?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 13, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Who?


the artist doing commissions


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 13, 2020)

I've had enough of the anti-maskers


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 13, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I've had enough of the anti-maskers
> View attachment 93803


teach'em a lesson


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Nov 13, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> the artist doing commissions


Oh nah, just in the mood to commission a bunch of artists lol. Though I do enjoy making art too :3


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 13, 2020)

Stray_the_Kitsune said:


> Oh nah, just in the mood to commission a bunch of artists lol. Though I do enjoy making art too :3


I would like to know about them and about you 
feel free to dm me


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Nov 14, 2020)

Ello!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 14, 2020)

So I was just staring out this guy that was staring out me at mcdonald's and he gave me the peace sign. I'm feeling weirded out by the whole awkward situation.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> So I was just staring out this guy that was staring out me at mcdonald's and he gave me the peace sign. I'm feeling weirded out by the whole awkward situation.


Why didn't you give a peace sign back? Have you no manners? 

smh


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

So, is anybody opened for a chat with me?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> So, is anybody opened for a chat with me?


Well, this is open chat, so..


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, this is open chat, so..


OK
So waddya have to tell me?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> OK
> So waddya have to tell me?


Anything particular you want to talk about?

Have any favourite games?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Anything particular you want to talk about?
> 
> Have any favourite games?


most of them are gacha
OPTC(JP)
Dragon ball Dokkan Battle (JP)
SDS GC (JP)
Saint seiya KOTZ (JP)
and Jojo's Pitter Patter Pop (Which is JP as well)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> most of them are gacha
> OPTC(JP)
> Dragon ball Dokkan Battle (JP)
> SDS GC (JP)
> ...


Ah, ok. Are they any good?

Not exactly my forté to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, ok. Are they any good?
> 
> Not exactly my forté to be honest.


Indeed they are 
I also play bleach brave souls
All of it depends on your luck to get the best units pulling on the summoning banners 
then have the hard work to make them strong enough on a well strategic team to keep winning


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

And, I am conflicted 
very conflicted


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 15, 2020)

If a diabetic get's a sugar daddy, does that also mean they need an insulin momma?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> If a diabetic get's a sugar daddy, does that also mean they need an insulin momma?


:^ that is a nice question


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 15, 2020)

I might get some flack or this may be overlooked or whatever... But I have this pointless random theory that popped up outta nowhere.

Pacman. 

Last night I watched Pacman Ghostly Adventures and something made me think about something that could tie into the lore of this character. It relates to Pinky.

Here is my theory with baseless proof: I don't think Pinky and Pacman would be a thing romantically unless... The body of Pinky ends up being a Pac worlder from years ago. Yup, what if... Pinky was a Pac in her previous life. 

Tieng into that... What if Pinky finds her body, Pacman sees her now as a Pac Worlder in which she becomes Mrs. Pacman in which Pacman is clueless about her spectral form until she tells him. 

This was a random thought I had after seeing an episode of her wuv interest for Pacman lol xD

Was this random, pointless, and blown outta proportion?? Probably... But I just wanted to share this for fun (=


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2020)

And don't forget, get to the choppa!!!


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> And don't forget, get to the choppa!!!


I thought that "bureaucracy" was the answer


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2020)

Has anybody noticed 'new posts' lags by a few minutes?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 16, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Has anybody noticed 'new posts' lags by a few minutes?


nope


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> And don't forget, get to the choppa!!!


He's right.

Wandering about aimlessly in life won't make you achieve anything.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 16, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Has anybody noticed 'new posts' lags by a few minutes?


No. but I've been noticing a ton of banned accounts popping up on the currently online list. Most of them banned the same day they were created. Weird. Wonder if they're bots.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> No. but I've been noticing a ton of banned accounts popping up on the currently online list. Most of them banned the same day they were created. Weird. Wonder if they're bots.



I turns out it wasn't lag; I commented on a thread by an OP I am ignoring, so the post only showed up in my 'new post' feed when I logged out. 

This is probably an unintentional error in the way the site works.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2020)

Double post. 

A European Newspaper wrote an article about climate change that cited my research.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2020)

Evening, lovelies. How are you people today?


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Double post.
> 
> A European Newspaper wrote an article about climate change that cited my research.


That's great. Well done!


----------



## Furrium (Nov 17, 2020)

- How do you feel about religion ?
-


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 17, 2020)

Furrium said:


> - How do you feel about religion ?
> - View attachment 94111


God is great except when he isn't
No Hypocrisy, no Polemic, no dilemma or drama 
that's just how it is


----------



## Furrium (Nov 17, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> God is great except when he isn't
> No Hypocrisy, no Polemic, no dilemma or drama
> that's just how it is


1. God is different everywhere 
2. How could God create a world with evil?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 17, 2020)

Furrium said:


> 1. God is different everywhere
> 2. How could God create a world with evil?


he created us, that's the theory 
he created the world, and us, we are the real virus here, the world is against us and we are against the world
don't wanna jeopardize, but reality speaks volumes


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2020)

Furrium said:


> - How do you feel about religion ?
> - View attachment 94111


Have good and bad in it, same for the people who practice it.

Personally I don't care for it as I am an Atheist.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 17, 2020)

I was texting my mother to see how she was and almost ended my sentence with ":3" instead of ": )" and saved myself an awkward moment.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I was texting my mother to see how she was and almost ended my sentence with ":3" instead of ": )" and saved myself an awkward moment.


That would've ended up really awkward for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 17, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> That would've ended up really awkward for sure.


I would have just told her it was a typo or a cat face


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2020)

Anybody else noticed Youtube saying it may request photographs of your passport to watch age restricted content?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Anybody else noticed Youtube saying it may request photographs of your passport to watch age restricted content?


Best case scenario, it's a scam


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 18, 2020)

Scam or it's starting to border on being Airstrip Strip across the pond it seems.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2020)

Users in the EU, or UK should be able to confirm it by navigating youtube's terms and conditions- or google's, since they're google owned.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 18, 2020)

Finding the perfect wireless headphone that has the most preferred sound signature for under $50 is one of the hardest things because what you buy online is like playing Russian roulette. The closest I've gotten are the Boltune BT-BH011, but it has it's own set of QC issues.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Users in the EU, or UK should be able to confirm it by navigating youtube's terms and conditions- or google's, since they're google owned.


Found it I think? https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/10070779?hl=en I hope they never enforce this, it's a very creepy rule. Would've been so much better if it was just a common criminal impersonating youtube, instead it's the nanny police state patrol demanding your credit card.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Found it I think? https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/10070779?hl=en I hope they never enforce this, it's a very creepy rule. Would've been so much better if it was just a common criminal impersonating youtube, instead it's the nanny police state patrol demanding your credit card.


Bubblewrap society anyone?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Bubblewrap society anyone?


Bubblewrap! for the plastic god!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Bubblewrap! for the plastic god!


Sad that they made bubblewrap no longer poppable. Sure it's like 50x more compact, but fuck me do I miss poppable bubblewrap.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Sad that they made bubblewrap no longer poppable. Sure it's like 50x more compact, but fuck me do I miss poppable bubblewrap.


WHAT?? but how else are we going to take out the anxiety that comes from not having enough bubblewrap if they don't make it poppable anymore?? this is outrageous! hateful!


----------



## pinecones (Nov 18, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Sad that they made bubblewrap no longer poppable. Sure it's like 50x more compact, but fuck me do I miss poppable bubblewrap.


When I open my amazoon package and find umpoppable bubble wrap -


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2020)

I've never seen unpoppable bubble wrap, but perhaps this is the moment in life that I discover my fingers are unusually strong.


----------



## pinecones (Nov 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I've never seen unpoppable bubble wrap, but perhaps this is the moment in life that I discover my fingers are unusually strong.


granted, been posting a lot of memes but ngl I immediately pictured this lol


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 18, 2020)

*walks around room and tests all the bubble wrap laying round*

You're right. it only gives a pathetic little snap, and no longer gives the mighty pop it was once so loved for.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

Maybe nostalgia is playing tricks on us and popping bubblewrap was never really that fun


----------



## pinecones (Nov 18, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Maybe nostalgia is playing tricks on us and popping bubblewrap was never really that fun


How dare


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

Society has truly lost it's sense of culture when they make bubblewrap you can no longer pop, that and ice cream trucks going extinct. They are a critically endangered species in my state. I want to make a nature documentary on them, so that I can encourage people to work to bring them back from the brink.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Society has truly lost it's sense of culture when they make bubblewrap you can no longer pop, that and ice cream trucks going extinct. They are a critically endangered species in my state. I want to make a nature documentary on them, so that I can encourage people to work to bring them back from the brink.


Now imagine. Imagine AI-engineered bubblewrap that never pops. Never EVER pops.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Society has truly lost it's sense of culture when they make bubblewrap you can no longer pop, that and ice cream trucks going extinct. They are a critically endangered species in my state. I want to make a nature documentary on them, so that I can encourage people to work to bring them back from the brink.



There's still ice cream vans here.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There's still ice cream vans here.


Would you by chance please send a shipment of your male ice cream vans here so that we can start a breeding program in the US?

I'm not sure if it's legal or not to ship non dead ice cream vehicles across international waters. I'll need to google that later.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 18, 2020)

Maybe we can try crossbreeding the Ice Cream Trucks with the Taco Trucks to create a superior hybrid?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Maybe we can try crossbreeding the Ice Cream Trucks with the Taco Trucks to create a superior hybrid?


What, frozen tacos? are you out of your mind??


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


OwO 

*noms*

Derggy likes


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


>





We have frozen tacos and non-poppable bubblewrap. Add in cheese ice cream and you reach the unholy trinity.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 18, 2020)

Apparently there is cheese flavored Ice cream in the Phillipines.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Apparently there is cheese flavored Ice cream in the Phillipines.


Ew >w>


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks like google maps has disabled their 'globe view' option.

I enjoyed the globe. :{


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


...I need this in my life.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 19, 2020)

Starbeak said:


> I might get some flack or this may be overlooked or whatever... But I have this pointless random theory that popped up outta nowhere.
> 
> Pacman.
> 
> ...


the real question is WHO STILL WATCHES THAT SHOW?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2020)

It was a long and stressful day, but I'm now the proud owner of a 2012 Prius


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

So.... FULL


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 20, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It was a long and stressful day, but I'm now the proud owner of a 2012 Prius


How does it drive? Also, congratulations.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> How does it drive? Also, congratulations.


It's not too different from my Caliber, except it doesn't take off right away from a stop due to the electric motor.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 20, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's not too different from my Caliber, except it doesn't take off right away from a stop due to the electric motor.


I'm assuming you mean the Caliber doesn't. But hopefully you'll be saving a ton on gas.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm assuming you mean the Caliber doesn't. But hopefully you'll be saving a ton on gas.


The Prius isn't capable of "jackrabbit starts" from stoplights, basically.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2020)

Holy crap, the memories..






Also got linked an amazing cover as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2020)

Fuck why did Tumblr have to ban porn? I miss that shithole so much. 
God, what stupid, DUMB motherfuckers. Now we're stuck with shit ass Twitter.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 21, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> Fuck why did Tumblr have to ban porn? I miss that shithole so much.
> God, what stupid, DUMB motherfuckers. Now we're stuck with shit ass Twitter.


You must have came across some incredibly good Tumblr pages.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 21, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> Fuck why did Tumblr have to ban porn? I miss that shithole so much.
> God, what stupid, DUMB motherfuckers. Now we're stuck with shit ass Twitter.


Eh, I like the photography there and the phone layout better than Twitter's.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 21, 2020)

I think I hate all major social media sites. Am I the only person who thinks that websites and phone apps have the most unintuitive layouts or something. IDK, I always find these apps increasingly difficult to navigate through with every update.

And now mobile twitter is trying to look like instagram WHY.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> Fuck why did Tumblr have to ban porn? I miss that shithole so much.
> God, what stupid, DUMB motherfuckers. Now we're stuck with shit ass Twitter.


All of their shrieking lunatics migrated to Twitter.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, I like the photography there and the phone layout better than Twitter's.


It was SO good for posting content. Funniest fucking site too. XKit...


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

So..wats up, I’m new and want to socialize  :3


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

What is the “Update your status” Thing in your profile for?... i-i


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> What is the “Update your status” Thing in your profile for?... i-i


Nvm. I feel dumb now.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 22, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> It was SO good for posting content. Funniest fucking site too. XKit...


That too. I'd be open to recommendation for humorous content there.


Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Nvm. I feel dumb now.


Every platform takes getting used to.

Good morning.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That too. I'd be open to recommendation for humorous content there.
> 
> Every platform takes getting used to.
> 
> Good morning.


Yeah!  :3 good evening!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 22, 2020)

I saw more deer in my front yard this morning. Mostly females, and a cute little fawn that was covered in those white polka dots. I'll take a photo with my phone next time I see them, but I'll have to be up early.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ew >w>


It's not bad.  When compared to Ube.

Neither is my cup of tea and it's hard to find pistachio and butter pecan cheaply.  I just hang out at Red Ribbon eating cakes and ice cream.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 22, 2020)

In other news, I found a job opening for a dog trainer program that hires you and helps you form a career for training canines.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> In other news, I found a job opening for a dog trainer program that hires you and helps you form a career for training canines.


Nice. Take it you will apply for it, or?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 22, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice. Take it you will apply for it, or?


Of course I will : D


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I saw more deer in my front yard this morning. Mostly females, and a cute little fawn that was covered in those white polka dots. I'll take a photo with my phone next time I see them, but I'll have to be up early.


I’d like to see them! Cute lil deer, some come into my yard ever now and then.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2020)

*grabs her rifle*
I SMELL VENISON!
*checks tags and calendar.  Grabs camera*
I see emotions and colors and must document and photograph for gallery...

Seriously, though, that's awesome!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 22, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Yeah!  :3 good evening!


It's afternoon for me, but thank you. How are you?


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's afternoon for me, but thank you. How are you?


Oh, I did say evening didn’t  i? I meant afternoon hah owo
I am doing fine, just chilling on a couch. How about you?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 22, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Oh, I did say evening didn’t  i? I meant afternoon hah owo
> I am doing fine, just chilling on a couch. How about you?


I'm coming back from a run with my girlfriend, which why it took me a bit to respond. We're getting ready to prepare some stuff for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm coming back from a run with my girlfriend, which why it took me a bit to respond. We're getting ready to prepare some stuff for Thanksgiving.


Oh ok! Awesome, any turkey?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 22, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Oh ok! Awesome, any turkey?


Yep, but we're also doing stuffing and a ham steak as well, which take some time.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Yep, but we're also doing stuffing and a ham steak as well, which take some time.


now I’m hungry hah. That’s what we usually have as well. The ham is the best part !


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 22, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> now I’m hungry hah. That’s what we usually have as well. The ham is the best part !


I'm a turkey guy myself, but it would weird without the ham steak for sure. We're cooking some seafood stuff for appetizers and main course, but that can wait until the day of.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *grabs her rifle*
> I SMELL VENISON!
> *checks tags and calendar.  Grabs camera*
> I see emotions and colors and must document and photograph for gallery...
> ...


You smell venison too?


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm a turkey guy myself, but it would weird without the ham steak for sure. We're cooking some seafood stuff for appetizers and main course, but that can wait until the day of.


Yeah, turkey is ’really’ good, but the ham uwu
Ooo, seafood, what kind of seafood?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 22, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Yeah, turkey is ’really’ good, but the ham uwu
> Ooo, seafood, what kind of seafood?


We'll have shrimp cocktail as part of the appetizer, a few lobster tails for the spread, and smoked salmon served with a honey mustard sauce.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> We'll have shrimp cocktail as part of the appetizer, a few lobster tails for the spread, and smoked salmon served with a honey mustard sauce.


Dude... Thats a good thanksgiving!  you guys going all out hah!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 22, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Dude... Thats a good thanksgiving!  you guys going all out hah!


Eh, it's going to be much smaller than usual. Normally, I would either go to Thanksgiving upstate at my mom's place to link up with my family there or catch up with girlfriend's family since we're pretty tight, but because of the pandemic, that isn't happening. So we'll probably be setting up one big Zoom call for everyone. I'll be spending the day in person with my girlfriend, our roommate, and her fiance as well as a neighbor in our building who can't be with their folks for the holiday that we're inviting. That's good enough for now.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, it's going to be much smaller than usual. Normally, I would either go to Thanksgiving upstate at my mom's place to link up with my family there or catch up with girlfriend's family since we're pretty tight, but because of the pandemic, that isn't happening. So we'll probably be setting up one big Zoom call for everyone. I'll be spending the day in person with my girlfriend, our roommate, and her fiance as well as a neighbor in our building who can't be with their folks for the holiday that we're inviting. That's good enough for now.


Thats really sweet inviting ur neighbor uwu also the Zoom call is a vary good idea! At least you guys are making do with the pandemic. Cheers to you and your friends


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 22, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Thats really sweet inviting ur neighbor uwu also the Zoom call is a vary good idea! At least you guys are making do with the pandemic. Cheers to you and your friends


Eh, we're chess buddies and his kids are out of state. I hope you have a good Thanksgiving yourself.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, we're chess buddies and his kids are out of state. I hope you have a good Thanksgiving yourself.


Thank you!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 22, 2020)

I still haven't got my deer this year :/


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 22, 2020)

I haven't made it to the woods yet this year.  : (


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> I still haven't got my deer this year :/


You’ll get em :3


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 22, 2020)

Anyone here play Elder Scrolls? :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> I still haven't got my deer this year :/


Great, now I got hungry for a huge steak.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 23, 2020)

What you fluffs up to today :3


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 23, 2020)

Not much. Kinda bored. You?


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 23, 2020)

DireDrag0n said:


> Not much. Kinda bored. You?


Bored as well, just browsing the internet. Passing the time really. :3


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 23, 2020)

feeling home-sick, as usual


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 23, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> feeling home-sick, as usual


I hope you feel better :3 *sending virtual hugs.* uwu


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> I hope you feel better :3 *sending virtual hugs.* uwu


thanks fam, it's nice to receive a hug on times like these


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 23, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> thanks fam, it's nice to receive a hug on times like these


Np, everyone needs a hug every now and then. 
Are you away from your home or something? :3


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Np, everyone needs a hug every now and then.
> Are you away from your home or something? :3


College isn't the funniest experience in the world
it's worth it, But.............it implies a ton of weight on your back 
it pressures you on some deep thought about ywhat you have to do, how much you must do it, or else x things will happen, not only to you, but the ones providing you the opportunity to be in college, and that hurts to acknowledge, you can't live assured of the tomorrow 
and every time I breathe the air smelling like burnt wood here....I just remember home...I don't cry, but my soul does


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 23, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> College isn't the funniest experience in the world
> it's worth it, But.............it implies a ton of weight on your back
> it pressures you on some deep thought about ywhat you have to do, how much you must do it, or else x things will happen, not only to you, but the ones providing you the opportunity to be in college, and that hurts to acknowledge, you can't live assured of the tomorrow
> and every time I breathe the air smelling like burnt wood here....I just remember home...I don't cry, but my soul does


Well, I hope you eventually feel much better! I don’t really know the feeling of Consequences of actions yet, but I can assume that it is extremely hard, not knowing what will happen the next day. I hope you the best uwu


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Well, I hope you eventually feel much better! I don’t really know the feeling of Consequences of actions yet, but I can assume that it is extremely hard, not knowing what will happen the next day. I hope you the best uwu


They feel like an invisible slap to the face


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 23, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> They feel like an invisible slap to the face


I hope you don’t get any of those uwu
View attachment 94525View attachment 94525View attachment 94525


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> I hope you don’t get any of those uwu
> View attachment 94525View attachment 94525View attachment 94525View attachment 94526


neither do I wish that to you, but it will happen my guy, in life you got 3 choices
take your responsibilities head-on, pass them to someone else, or run away


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 23, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> neither do I wish that to you, but it will happen my guy, in life you got 3 choices
> take your responsibilities head-on, pass them to someone else, or run away


Sounds easier to just take them head on. But I guess once I have the choices in front of me, the two other ones will sound a lot more easier to pick then handle myself. However I hope I’ll pick the right choices in life


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Sounds easier to just take them head on. But I guess once I have the choices in front of me, the two other ones will sound a lot more easier to pick then handle myself. However I hope I’ll pick the right choices in life


And so do all of us, Hopes help, but they ain't supporting you forever, you must be decided on your actions and not look back


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 23, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> And so do all of us, Hopes help, but they ain't supporting you forever, you must be decided on your actions and not look back


Yeah, definitely you already choose a choice, you can’t dwell if it was a wrong one, but You can make better choices.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Yeah, definitely you already choose a choice, you can’t dwell if it was a wrong one, but You can make better choices.


Hey 
For someone who hasn't faced consequence yet, you already know better than most people 
I commend you for it


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 23, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Hey
> For someone who hasn't faced consequence yet, you already know better than most people
> I commend you for it


Thank you, that actually means quite a lot to me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Finding the perfect wireless headphone that has the most preferred sound signature for under $50 is one of the hardest things because what you buy online is like playing Russian roulette. The closest I've gotten are the Boltune BT-BH011, but it has it's own set of QC issues.


One word: Taotronics.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2020)

This otter suit is cool as shit.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 23, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> This otter suit is cool as shit.


Tone down the colors just a tad...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 23, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> One word: Taotronics.


The name itself and not so stellar innovation doesn't make me confident enough to buy one of those.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> The name itself and not so stellar innovation doesn't make me confident enough to buy one of those.


if you're looking for bang4buck, you really aren't going to get much better then them unless you go second hand. There are some fairly decent reviews about their ANC headphones all over YouTube.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 23, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> if you're looking for bang4buck, you really aren't going to get much better then them unless you go second hand. There are some fairly decent reviews about their ANC headphones all over YouTube.


I disagree, I've owned well known headphone brands and models that are made out of crap materials, and vise versa.

I don't care too much for ANC, unless the battery inside the headphone is large enough to hold at lest 35-40 hours, and doesn't greatly affect fr.

I'm thinking of getting this for APTX codec over BT and 48 hour battery https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085DKHY5K


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeah I'll wait for the Dankpods review on that one! I imagine for that price the sound stage wouldn't be very balanced. Probably too high on the low-end and all over the place on the high-end.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> This otter suit is cool as shit.


I think either the pink or the green has to go. One or the other is good. Otherwise it's too busy and flashy.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah I'll wait for the Dankpods review on that one! I imagine for that price the sound stage wouldn't be very balanced. Probably too high on the low-end and all over the place on the high-end.


Well yeah, not expecting a miracle from a sub-$50 BT can, yet, BT technology has come so far, and isn't restricted to a separate amp or DAC, so a good headphone will always sound good, especially with latest revisions of bluetooth and capable codecs. The market, like anything else is dynamic, you have devices that perform like absolute crap, stutter and constantly lag, and you have low latency crisp sounding cans that work almost flawlessly; aside from QC issues and an underperforming battery for my tastes, the Boltune BT-BH011 is a good one, with a great soundstage. I was actually surprised that some BT headphones can even have subtle details heard in songs more than any of the more expensive wired headphones I've owned.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 24, 2020)

I bought $3 in cheap stocks the other day. So far I have gain 5 cents.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 24, 2020)

So, what’s up today? Anything interesting happened :0


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 24, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I bought $3 in cheap stocks the other day. So far I have gain 5 cents.



Ooooo nice. I'll pay you 10% if you invest for me!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2020)

Oh, thanks for reminding me about investments.

Would've been a millionaire now if I had continued with Bitcoin since 2011.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 25, 2020)

it is genuinely confusing as to why Google disables so many useful features by default, like selective screen recording and multithreading. My tablet feels a lot more responsive now. Like seriously, wtf, Google?


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 25, 2020)

I


Mr. Fox said:


> it is genuinely confusing as to why Google disables so many useful features by default, like selective screen recording and multithreading. My tablet feels a lot more responsive now. Like seriously, wtf, Google?


 I have FireFox, I am superior (ᵔᴥᵔ)


----------



## Furrium (Nov 25, 2020)

Schopenhauer is a bastard who spoils a good mood


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 25, 2020)

Furrium said:


> Schopenhauer is a bastard who spoils a good mood


From the internet, isn’t Schopenhauer a German philosopher? :3


----------



## soulbox (Nov 25, 2020)

How is everyone? I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Simo (Nov 25, 2020)

Doing pretty well, all in all, and Finally 4 days off.

Just the two of us at Thanksgiving, but perhaps better for all that. Will be roasting a duck with mushrooms, carrots, potatoes and stuffing; side of Brussels sprouts, butternut squash bisque. Dinner rolls from the bakery where I work, of all things.

Have seen so much wildlife just from the porch after work, in hours around sunrise: deer, skunk, possum, many squirrels, chipmunks. A few ducks and grebes on the water; geese passing. Very peaceful, really.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 26, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> How is everyone? I hope everyone is doing well.


Been tired and very, very down as of late. Hoping the Thanksgiving cooking and time off work will help with that, cooking always helps me get my mind off of things. Making the turkey, rolls, wild rice, soup, and veg. Unrelated I also rescued a snake from someone's backyard and getting it acclimated at my place, Ball python that must have escaped from someones house


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> How is everyone? I hope everyone is doing well.


Doing pretty well. Done with work and currently heading home.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 94782


This is my kinda man right here


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 26, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 94782


There's a reason they call him the punisher


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> There's a reason they call him the punisher


He goes after horrible toy designers?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 94782


I have a magnum.. Hairstyle.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 26, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> I have a magnum.. Hairstyle.


I suppose a magnum could fit over one's head.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 27, 2020)

It is, quote-unquote, "Officially" Christmas now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2020)

Spent the whole day making a single plot.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 27, 2020)

There is a spider in my house that my SO is frustrated with and can't get out. I've taken to calling it Daddy Long Legs and giving him the backstory of a streetwise pimp


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 28, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> There is a spider in my house that my SO is frustrated with and can't get out. I've taken to calling it Daddy Long Legs and giving him the backstory of a streetwise pimp


lmao


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Nov 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Spent the whole day making a single plot.


awesome, good on you! i love it when I can get productive with story’/characters plots. Witch is rarely XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2020)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> awesome, good on you! i love it when I can get productive with story’/characters plots. Witch is rarely XD



A plot for a scientific publication. 
Sorry; I was ambiguous.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2020)

Morning, people.

How are you doing today?


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 28, 2020)

Today is a boring day. And yesterday too. And so the whole year.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2020)

I was recently told that I'm "too contrarian to radicalize" ^w^


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2020)

Dwunk Yakamawu, at youw sewvice!

...

This is way mowe fun aftew a few dwinks.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 28, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Dwunk Yakamawu, at youw sewvice!
> 
> ...
> 
> This is way mowe fun aftew a few dwinks.


What's ya poison of choice?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> What's ya poison of choice?


Cweam liquow. Smiwnoff ice. Wong Beach Ice Twea. Cidew. Shannon's, Bailey's, Dooley's, you name it.

Nothing stwong though. Don't wike the awlcohowl aftewtaste.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 28, 2020)

lol


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 28, 2020)

*licks fwuffy yakamawu all over befowe the bunny effect is gone*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2020)

MUWTATION COMPWETE!

*mowe fwuff gwoths*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> What's ya poison of choice?


And you? What's youw favouwite pwoison?


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 28, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> And you? What's youw favouwite pwoison?


Depends on the mood. Cider, Brandy, Rum, Sake (good stuff, not the cheap house sakes), Beer, Old Fashioneds, Absinthe every once in a while. 

Will drink most anything but Jaeger, stuff is nasty


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332838655593943041


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)

I received a interview offer at a new local donut shop. It's a short drive, and pays above minimum wage. It sounds like a cute place to work for the time being.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I received a interview offer at a new local donut shop. It's a short drive, and pays above minimum wage. It sounds like a cute place to work for the time being.
> View attachment 95381


Sounds awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Sounds awesome.


I'm sure they let the workers take home whatever donuts don't sell after that day.

This means I'll get free noms daily


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

Got a job application rejection. :}

I was the youngest applicant though, and they literally didn't hire a single person under 30, so not going to beat myself up about that one.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I'm sure they let the workers take home whatever donuts don't sell after that day.
> 
> This means I'll get free noms daily


i'm jealous


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh look @Nexus Cabler is actually quotable now.

Me likey, me likey a lot.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 3, 2020)

holy shit you're alive now


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah but it's more of a Half-Life.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh look @Nexus Cabler is actually quotable now.
> 
> Me likey, me likey a lot.


Cabler is my sona’s last name (or at least his current one if I later come across something better). And yeah, this makes it easier for people to quote me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Got a job application rejection. :}
> 
> I was the youngest applicant though, and they literally didn't hire a single person under 30, so not going to beat myself up about that one.


It's their loss. But I'm confident you'll find a position befitting your talents soon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's their loss. But I'm confident you'll find a position befitting your talents soon.



I actually woke in a cold sweat last night, having dreamt that I didn't get a job and was *sent back to school* to do better this time! ;D


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I actually woke in a cold sweat last night, having dreamt that I didn't get a job and was *sent back to school* to do better this time! ;D


I still have nightmares about finishing assignments and studying for tests in university even though that is the better part of a decade behind me. XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I still have nightmares about finishing assignments and studying for tests in university even though that is the better part of decade behind me. XD



I've never actually had those. 

My final University exams weren't stressful at all for me, because I spent a month practising for them beforehand, so when they finally came I was basically just like *Bosch*.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Dec 4, 2020)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> Guess who got a positive test for covid


I wish a speedy recovery for you. Covids an ass.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 4, 2020)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> Guess who got a positive test for covid


I'm sorry to hear this. I hope you recover quickly, and none of your loved ones catch it either.

Some of mine have, and unfortunately they didn't make it. It's an awful virus.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2020)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> Guess who got a positive test for covid


Wish you well.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 4, 2020)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> Guess who got a positive test for covid


NO NOT MY FAVORITE ARTIST


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 4, 2020)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> Guess who got a positive test for covid


Hope you're asymptomatic or get better soon.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 4, 2020)

I found a good video of a person explaining how effective masks are using cold weather. I’d recommend sharing it on other platforms to encourage taking the precautions against Covid, so that people who are unsure about covering their faces to prevent spreading airborne hazards know just how effective something this simple can be.

I sometimes don't get alone with others, but I can strongly agree with all the people here the importance of safety measures against this virus, and want everyone in the fandom to be okay. Enough people have been lost already to prove a point how we should stop and listen to the people trying to help us stay safe.


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2020)

The moon rose big and orange tonight. Out on the porch, a few coyotes were howling, far off in the distance. But other than that it was so perfectly still and calm it is almost a bit eerie.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 4, 2020)

Simo said:


> The moon rose big and orange tonight. Out on the porch, a few coyotes were howling, far off in the distance. But other than that it was so perfectly still and calm it is almost a bit eerie.


This post reads like a poem. Here we call that moon phase the "Harvest Moon."

It reminds me of the Aztec's Three Sisters I learned in a history class.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 4, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I still have nightmares about finishing assignments and studying for tests in university even though that is the better part of a decade behind me. XD


I pretty regularly have dreams were I flunk college so bad that I am sent back to kindergarten.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 4, 2020)

Fascinating


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 4, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I pretty regularly have dreams were I flunk college so bad that I am sent back to kindergarten.



When you fail vector calculus so hard that they begin to wonder whether it's just because you never learned to add stuff.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Fascinating


I haver heard of it being dine with lead... but that would be really heavy with that size


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 4, 2020)

My program has done something similar for sea turtle egg chambers, but we use foam


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 4, 2020)

Common Tweet pattern:
>*shit take*

>*double-down*

>*mute notice, self-promotion*


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 4, 2020)

Whoa whoa when did the FAF come back?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 4, 2020)

Godzilla said:


> Whoa whoa when did the FAF come back?


Earlier this autumn. A notification bubble appeared at the top of the mainsite, but I suppose the fact you missed it shows that it may not have been effective.

I checked my posting history and it looks like it was the 13th of October.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2020)

Godzilla said:


> Whoa whoa when did the FAF come back?


That it did indeed do.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 4, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Common Tweet pattern:
> >*shit take*
> 
> >*double-down*
> ...



"Don't @ me."


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 4, 2020)

Godzilla said:


> Whoa whoa when did the FAF come back?


Lol, was wondering what happened to you.


----------



## Simo (Dec 5, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Lol, was wondering what happened to you.



Kimber!

Have wondered where you've been.

The other day, I was imagining a RP with Simo and you going glamping...not camping, but glamping. This would seem to suit a certain fussy, fastidious fox  (And of course, many, many things would go awry, such that things became..a bit more rustic, than anticipated)


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 5, 2020)

Simo said:


> Kimber!
> 
> Have wondered where you've been.
> 
> The other day, I was imagining a RP with Simo and you going glamping...not camping, but glamping. This would seem to suit a certain fussy, fastidious fox  (And of course, many, many things would go awry, such that things became..a bit more rustic, than anticipated)


What is camping without my hair dryer, a quality washroom and nail polish? And how do you expect me to sleep in such an unsanitary environment, and do you even know where this foliage has been? Simply barbarous, I don't know how you expect me to even come out without the necessity of modern amenities!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2020)

This is pretty catchy


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This is pretty catchy


...Kinda like the vocals. But the country it's from tho..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This is pretty catchy


The proudest potato.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 5, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> What is camping without my hair dryer, a quality washroom and nail polish? And how do you expect me to sleep in such an unsanitary environment, and do you even know where this foliage has been? Simply barbarous, I don't know how you expect me to even come out without the necessity of modern amenities!


Is this because the outhouse didn't have any TP in 2020 and you couldn't tell poison ivy from a maple leaf?


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 5, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Is this because the outhouse didn't have any TP in 2020 and you couldn't tell poison ivy from a maple leaf?


Such a potty mouth, of course I could afford proper toiletries!
The real concern was Simo spraying the RV, and this tomfoolery about starting a campfire and cooking things with it.
So primitive, who does that?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 5, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Such a potty mouth, of course I could afford proper toiletries!
> The real concern was Simo spraying the RV, and this tomfoolery about starting a campfire and coocking things with it. So primitive, who does that?



I'm telling you... the spray is flammable. It helps start the fire! Not his fault you were too busy doing your nails to move thenlogs out of the RV before he sprayed them!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2020)

I just found out that the Children's Author Roald Dahl wrote adult stories for playboy, making light of rape.

Like..jeeeeez


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I just found out that the Children's Author Roald Dahl wrote adult stories for playboy, making light of rape.
> 
> Like..jeeeeez


I...I think my childhood has been ruined.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> I...I think my childhood has been ruined.



It's not even the weirdest thing about him! D:


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's not even the weirdest thing about him! D:


Hard no. I don't need to know anymore.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I just found out that the Children's Author Roald Dahl wrote adult stories for playboy, making light of rape.
> 
> Like..jeeeeez


Part of me wishes you didn't tell me about the problematic stuff, but now I know.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Part of me wishes you didn't tell me about the problematic stuff, but now I know.



Oompa loompa doompity do, I found out so you had to know too.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Oompa loompa doompity do, I found out so you had to know too.


Rape is a kink for many people.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Oompa loompa doompity do, I found out so you had to know too.


I haven't watched Charlie and the Chocolate Factory since middle school, so I don't need to now. 

Matilda was pretty good, though. Damn.


Frank Gulotta said:


> Rape is a kink for many people.


Yeah ... it could not be.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Yeah ... it could not be.


It is tho


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It is tho


Not everything that is should be and that is all I'm saying about this here.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Not everything that is should be and that is all I'm saying about this here.


I find the idea of a kink police to be creepier than a kink


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I find the idea of a kink police to be creepier than a kink


Okay, I guess you're looking for a reaction. There is nothing wrong with standards, Frank. Not to long ago, we had people opining about how art of kids having sex was fine and people who didn't realize the seriousness of it. Now it feels like you have something to say about this. Is this something you're into?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Okay, I guess you're looking for a reaction. There is nothing wrong with standards, Frank. Not to long ago, we had people opining about how art of kids having sex was fine and people who didn't realize the seriousness of it. Now it feels like you have something to say about this. Is this something you're into?


Well that escalated quickly. Can you not answer what I said without bringing up drama unrelated to me or this conversation?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well that escalated quickly. Can you not answer what I said without bringing up drama unrelated to me or this conversation?


It hasn't, though; I'm just stating where I am coming from so it's clear. I don't want this chat closed. 

That said, you made a comment about kink policing being than a rape fetish, which I don't seeing disagreeing with a fetish as kink policing. That comment also wasn't a question. I did ask you a question, but if you can't answer it I think we just need to agree we have different minds on the subject and part ways.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It hasn't, though; I'm just stating where I am coming from so it's clear. I don't want this chat closed.
> 
> That said, you made a comment about kink policing being than a rape fetish, which I don't seeing disagreeing with a fetish as kink policing. That comment also wasn't a question. I did ask you a question, but if you can't answer it I think we just need to agree we have different minds on the subject and part ways.


Disagreeing with a fetish means nothing. You can disagree with a person, in this case the millions of people who enjoyed such books as fifty shades of grey and whoever read Roald Dahl's kinky adventures, and even there, disagreeing with someone over kinks makes little sense. 

You'll have to excuse my bias thinking that you as a conservative would want to restrict women's sexual expression


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This is pretty catchy



I prefer this one


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> I prefer this one


Oh shit this is eerie


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Oh shit this is eerie



The beat fits too well lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> The beat fits too well lol


IT DOES


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Disagreeing with a fetish means nothing. You can disagree with a person, in this case the millions of people who enjoyed such books as fifty shades of grey and whoever read Roald Dahl's kinky adventures, and even there, disagreeing with someone over kinks makes little sense.
> 
> You'll have to excuse my bias thinking that you as a conservative would want to restrict women's sexual expression


I always thought social conservatism frowned upon rape and rape fetishes,  whatever the person's gender, but I'm not surprised by your characterization of my values and your non-answer to my question.

But you know what, Frank? If you feel that way about rape fetish, that is your concern and I'm not delving into that rabbit hole with you. 

Night.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> IT DOES



You know what's even creepier? The song just came on the radio as I'm sitting in my truck on break





Lmfao


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 7, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> You know what's even creepier? The song just came on the radio as I'm sitting in my truck on break
> 
> View attachment 95845
> 
> Lmfao



Woops i was thinking about this one...






Was literally watching it when it came on..lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I always thought social conservatism frowned upon rape and rape fetishes,  whatever the person's gender, but I'm not surprised by your characterization of my values and your non-answer to my question.
> 
> But you know what, Frank? If you feel that way about rape fetish, that is your concern and I'm not delving into that rabbit hole with you.
> 
> Night.


My point was really simple though, not sure why you felt the need to split hairs like that


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> You know what's even creepier? The song just came on the radio as I'm sitting in my truck on break
> 
> View attachment 95845
> 
> Lmfao


Lol for a second I thought you meant your radio randomly started blasting North Korean music


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 7, 2020)

I discovered reheated pasta tastes better if you put the sauce on before you microwave it instead of after.


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 7, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I discovered reheated pasta tastes better if you put the sauce on before you microwave it instead of after.


That reminds me of this guy at my local subway, he'd take my sandwich out of the toaster oven and ask what greens I want on there. I'd tell him jalapenos and he was always like "...you know... if you put the jalapenos on there _before_ toasting, the bread will suck up all the juices." Now I'm a sandwich expert too


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 7, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> That reminds me of this guy at my local subway, he'd take my sandwich out of the toaster oven and ask what greens I want on there. I'd tell him jalapenos and he was always like "...you know... if you put the jalapenos on there _before_ toasting, the bread will suck up all the juices." Now I'm a sandwich expert too


Their meatball subs were my favorite as a kid.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 7, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Their meatball subs were my favorite as a kid.


I never outgrew that.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 7, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I never outgrew that.


Never said I did either ^^


----------



## Simo (Dec 7, 2020)

Making chili tonight, and it looks like it's gonna be tasty!

Started with a pound of ground beef, which I browned along with one onion (chopped), three cloves garlic (chopped), and some dried chipolte and red pepper.

And then added: 1 can tomato puree, 1 can whole San Marzano Tomatoes (mashed up), and about half a can of tomato juice. Then, added one diced fresh chipolte pepper, one chopped yellow pepper, and one half green pepper.

Seasoned this with:
-chili powder to taste, more dried chipolte for smokiness, a wee bit of cinnamon, touch of cumin, and a few teaspoons of molasses, to cut the acidity.

Just added kidney beans and black beans, now, to cook it down some.

There has been a lot of cooking, during this pandemic.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 7, 2020)

Simo said:


> Making chili tonight, and it looks like it's gonna be tasty!
> 
> Started with a pound of ground beef, which I browned along with one onion (chopped), three cloves garlic (chopped), and some dried chipolte and red pepper.
> 
> ...


Beans are cheap and delicious.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 8, 2020)

Cooking is a good outlet. Yesterday I made a couple stocks, chicken soup, and started a brine for 10lbs of pastrami


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 8, 2020)

Simo said:


> Making chili tonight, and it looks like it's gonna be tasty!


Noice : D

 I had chili with my family last night. It's always fun to make, and we usually add cheese and a side of corn bread.

Chili without corn bread is simply unacceptable here in Arkansas.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm having lunch and people are talking about food. smh.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 8, 2020)

Idea: Someone should make a food thread

Or at least a new one. Several have probably already been made.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 8, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Idea: Someone should make a food thread
> 
> Or at least a new one. Several have probably already been made.
> View attachment 95894


YES


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Eremurus (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello FAF. I finally settled on a permanent banner. It's a neat feature of this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 8, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> Hello FAF. I finally settled on a permanent banner. It's a neat feature of this forum.


It's a nice banner


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 8, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> Hello FAF. I finally settled on a permanent banner. It's a neat feature of this forum.


nothing could go wrong with a scenery banner


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks. Off to watch Deep Space 9 for a bit.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Dec 8, 2020)

I get so annoyed when I see people walking into stores without a mask, even though there is a sign on the door before they open it that says: “IT IS MANDATORY TO WEAR A MASK.”

Ugh, ignorant people.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2020)

This is fucking cool:




__





						OneZoom Tree of Life Explorer, text page for All life
					

OneZoom Tree of Life Explorer




					www.onezoom.org
				



It's a massive, interactive phylogenetic tree.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 8, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This is fucking cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biology boner engaged


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 9, 2020)

Who else noticed this easter egg? There's Latin text as the default description of the submission preview


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2020)

That is common placeholder text for websites to see formatting

Oddly i have gotten it in game error messages


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2020)

So more a default than an easter egg then?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> So more a default than an easter egg then?


Probably


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> Hello FAF. I finally settled on a permanent banner. It's a neat feature of this forum.


Inb4 changing that permanent banner into something else even more permanent.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Inb4 changing that permanent banner into something else even more permanent.



Naaaah. I dislike changing things. It's very rare.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 9, 2020)

Finally got around to watching The Mandolarian. Is it just me or does The Prisoner episode seem straight out of Shadowrun?


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 9, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> View attachment 95927



I saw this while I was buying lego minifigures (lol) and as I was leaving I saw there was a line out the door for a fuckin red robins. Likes seriously did people really have to pack up all their kids in their shitty minivan for the last high of outdoor dining??


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2020)

This makes me joy in all the right ways.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336367435147079680


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 11, 2020)

I am finally on anti-depressants! Let’s hope they work for me woo


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 11, 2020)

Godzilla said:


> I am finally on anti-depressants! Let’s hope they work for me woo


Hope the meds help. If you need someone to vent or listen to just message me. I have lived with depression for almost 20 years now and I am happy to be a shoulder to lean on


----------



## Simo (Dec 13, 2020)

*pant, gasp, wheeze*

Just got done shoveling, after getting a foot of snow last night. The woods here looks amazing, but what a workout! First good snow of the year.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2020)

Maybe I'm not perceived as unlikable so much as just unremarkable?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 14, 2020)

My snowman didn't last the night. I think the deer got curious and knocked him over.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 14, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Maybe I'm not perceived as unlikable so much as just unremarkable?


Well I think you're cool


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 14, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Maybe I'm not perceived as unlikable so much as just unremarkable?


I always thought you were pretty cool on the forums.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2020)

Making a couple pizzas, here. Made the dough, the sauce, and after about 90 minutes of raising and rolling...it's in the oven! Smells real nice, and I sure am hungry. Good thing to make on a cold night, though I _almost_ feel like I'm at work at the bakery : )


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 15, 2020)

Simo said:


> Making a couple pizzas, here. Made the dough, the sauce, and after about 90 minutes of raising and rolling...it's in the oven! Smells real nice, and I sure am hungry. Good thing to make on a cold night, though I _almost_ feel like I'm at work at the bakery : )



How was your pizza?


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> How was your pizza?


Tasty! Crust was nice and crispy; made it a bit thinner. One thing that can go wrong with pizzas, and my big pet peeve: under-cooked/gummy dough. Might have used a bit more sauce...just had mushrooms, black olives and onions on this one. (and cheese)

I have one more ball of dough in the fridge, to make another one tomorrow.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Simo said:


> Tasty! Crust was nice and crispy; made it a bit thinner. One thing that can go wrong with pizzas, and my big pet peeve: under-cooked/gummy dough. Might have used a bit more sauce...just had mushrooms, black olives and onions on this one. (and cheese)
> 
> I have one more ball of dough in the fridge, to make another one tomorrow.


Aaaaaand I want pizza now..


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

I went for a walk. I found out one of my neighbors has this set up, which is just rubbing it in considering they actually own a backyard pool as well.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 15, 2020)

that is... fascinating.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 15, 2020)

Simo said:


> Tasty! Crust was nice and crispy; made it a bit thinner. One thing that can go wrong with pizzas, and my big pet peeve: under-cooked/gummy dough. Might have used a bit more sauce...just had mushrooms, black olives and onions on this one. (and cheese)
> 
> I have one more ball of dough in the fridge, to make another one tomorrow.



Sounds tasty indeed. Although personally, I like thick crust pizza.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I went for a walk. I found out one of my neighbors has this set up, which is just rubbing it in considering they actually own a backyard pool as well.
> 
> View attachment 96493


If it makes you feel better, they would have to either go through the trouble of cleaning it regularly, swim in filth, or just never use it at all.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> My snowman didn't last the night. I think the deer got curious and knocked him over.
> 
> View attachment 96433


That snowman had it coming!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That snowman had it coming!


Frosty vs Rudolf


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

I am absolutely lovin the looks and style of this car.

AAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 21, 2020)

/kicks door
Im back! now gimme all your money


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> /kicks door
> Im back! now gimme all your money


No >:v


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> /kicks door
> Im back! now gimme all your money


After my bonus comes through, lol.

Being more serious, how is your grandfather?


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 21, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> No >:v


then I will sit here, impoverished for the entire evening!




Miles Marsalis said:


> After my bonus comes through, lol.
> 
> Being more serious, how is your grandfather?


grandfather is alive and well... at least
he's not entirely happy being alive, however, if you catch my drift.
my house is hell, my dude. but we press on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> then I will sit here, impoverished for the entire evening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww.

*hugs*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> then I will sit here, impoverished for the entire evening!


Will you accept emotional support as currency?


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 21, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Will you accept emotional support as currency?


money is emotional support---jkjk  hahaha
sure nexus, sure
also I missed all of ya!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> money is emotional support---jkjk  hahaha
> sure nexus, sure
> also I missed all of ya!


It's always nice to see you.

I'm sending you good vibes.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

It is Zen. I haven't seen you for quite some time. *boop*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> then I will sit here, impoverished for the entire evening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear he alive and well, but I hope he improves to the point of his satisfaction. 

I'm less happy to hear about your home situation. I hope that also improves and your burden eases a bit since you do a lot for your family, which I respect and sympathize with. 

I'd look forward to contributing towards that in the new year.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 21, 2020)

Rimna said:


> It is Zen. I haven't seen you for quite some time. *boop*


Hello to you too.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Hello to you too.



Hey


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> money is emotional support---jkjk  hahaha
> sure nexus, sure
> also I missed all of ya!


Lol. XD

*sends cash* :V


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 21, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Hey


How is your day going?


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 21, 2020)

yeah i hope things get better soon
Ive spent my entire year doing charity work but I forgot to set aside some money for myself OTL
this year was a butt!

but enough about that, how are yall doing?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> How is your day going?



The usual - working until 5:30 Pm, which is in 3 hours.

What about you?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 21, 2020)

Rimna said:


> The usual - working until 5:30 Pm, which is in 3 hours.
> 
> What about you?


I'm waiting for our morning kickoff meeting to start, which is always late. I kinda miss actually going into the office.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> yeah i hope things get better soon
> Ive spent my entire year doing charity work but I forgot to set aside some money for myself OTL
> this year was a butt!
> 
> but enough about that, how are yall doing?


I remember the zines, which that was nice of you to do.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> yeah i hope things get better soon
> Ive spent my entire year doing charity work but I forgot to set aside some money for myself OTL
> this year was a butt!
> 
> but enough about that, how are yall doing?



Pretty lame. It's like I've leveled up in a video game and advanced to the next stage - a lot of things are better but a lot of other things are worse, so it balances itself out. That's the shortest summary I can give for myself at this point in time.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 21, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Pretty lame. It's like I've leveled up in a video game and advanced to the next stage - a lot of things are better but a lot of other things are worse, so it balances itself out. That's the shortest summary I can give for myself at this point in time.


It'll get better and you won't go through it alone.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> yeah i hope things get better soon
> Ive spent my entire year doing charity work but I forgot to set aside some money for myself OTL
> this year was a butt!
> 
> but enough about that, how are yall doing?


Pretty good. Passed the theoretical test for my driver's license so I am pretty damn happy. 

Will be getting my hands on my dream car soon.


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 21, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I remember the zines, which that was nice of you to do.


yeah xD besides that one, I had more charity zines this year donating to healthcare, feeding programs, and LGBT safety orgs
it feels great! but I need to stop cos I need to take care of myself first



Rimna said:


> Pretty lame. It's like I've leveled up in a video game and advanced to the next stage - a lot of things are better but a lot of other things are worse, so it balances itself out. That's the shortest summary I can give for myself at this point in time.


that's an accurate way to put it
--sigh-- I hope next year will be kinder to us



Yakamaru said:


> Pretty good. Passed the theoretical test for my driver's license so I am pretty damn happy.
> 
> Will be getting my hands on my dream car soon.



good for you my dude, good for you!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> good for you my dude, good for you!


Thanks. <3

Any plans for New Year's?


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 21, 2020)

speaking of charity, here's my latest project: Aquainted with Quarantine
I did the cover art; the whole digital book will feature: Kimetsu no Yaiba, Haikyuu, Boku no Hero Academia, and Avatar the Legend of Aang






all proceeds go to https://www.pih.org/

yall can check it out at https://quaracharazine.bigcartel.com/


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 21, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks. <3
> 
> Any plans for New Year's?


mm just go with whatever family wants to do i guess xD
you?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> speaking of charity, here's my latest project: Aquainted with Quarantine
> I did the cover art; the whole digital book will feature: Kimetsu no Yaiba, Haikyuu, Boku no Hero Academia, and Avatar the Legend of Aang
> 
> View attachment 96834
> ...


I'll check it out and thanks for your work on this. 

I had to log off before and I need to get to work now, but it was nice catching up with you and @Rimna this morning here. I'd like to see more of y'all around here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> mm just go with whatever family wants to do i guess xD
> you?


Honestly I have no idea. Don't have anything planned. Who knows, might end up doing something once my visit at my dad's this Christmas is over.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> speaking of charity, here's my latest project: Aquainted with Quarantine
> I did the cover art; the whole digital book will feature: Kimetsu no Yaiba, Haikyuu, Boku no Hero Academia, and Avatar the Legend of Aang
> 
> View attachment 96834
> ...


That's cool. Very nice


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2020)

"Holy infant so tender and mild" sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi? XD 

Thought I'd see what this place is all about since i don't really know a lot of people yet : P


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 21, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Holy infant so tender and mild" sounds pretty tasty.


not as tender as my box mac n cheese hahaha

sorry for disappearin fellas, got hungry
anyways i bid yall goodnight~


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

Goodnight stranger! Have a lovely sleep!


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 21, 2020)

Night night


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Hi? XD
> 
> Thought I'd see what this place is all about since i don't really know a lot of people yet : P



Well, it's an open chat to talk about anything and everything. At least I think


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Well, it's an open chat to talk about anything and everything. At least I think


It's like LPW, but far less random and spastic.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> not as tender as my box mac n cheese hahaha
> 
> sorry for disappearin fellas, got hungry
> anyways i bid yall goodnight~


Sleep well, love. Be seeing ya around. <3



Nexus Cabler said:


> It's like LPW, but far less random and spastic.


....But I like my shit to be spastic. :V


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> ....But I like my shit to be spastic. :V


You need to be exercised in that thread an hour a day or else you get too much energy and destroy my furniture.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> You need to be exercised in that thread an hour a day or else you get too much energy and destroy my furniture.


What am I, a high energy dog? :V

*wags tail*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

Seems like any other chatroom I've been in, just a lot less active people XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Seems like any other chatroom I've been in, just a lot less active people XD


Pretty much.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

Noice. The super active chatrooms overwhelm me so I tend to stay away from them XD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

My house smells like vanilla now and I love it. I think I might start a collection of scented candles.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

Dude vanilla is the best.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Seems like any other chatroom I've been in, just a lot less active people XD



I am usually working


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I am usually working


That's both unfortunate and fortunate at the same time. Unfortunate cuz you can't be online much, fortunate cuz you get paid for it. Kinda balances out a little.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 21, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> That's both unfortunate and fortunate at the same time. Unfortunate cuz you can't be online much, fortunate cuz you get paid for it. Kinda balances out a little.


I don't mind working. In fact, having work is nice. There are other internal issues in the company that are very unfortunate but given that the world is in yet another lockdown, having a stable source of (moderate) income is good. Plus it keeps me busy so I don't lose my shit. 

What about you, then - what have you been up to?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

I've been doing some rp with people, getting back into it. Been doing some inner-knowledge finding and have learned I'm trans. I'm trying to see a therapist but doing that without letting my mother know the real reason is a bit difficult. : P


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Holy infant so tender and mild" sounds pretty tasty.



The wafer_ is _meant to be his body.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm convinced babies are possessed. Nothing screams that loudly, that often, without being at least a little possessed. They're also tanks. They can run into a wall full-speed and then continue playing like nothing happened a few minutes later.


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy Solstice, everybody! More daylight tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

No more long night time? I shall miss the night!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2020)

So what did folk think of the conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn?

It was not as bright as I had expected. Perhaps it was because it was low on the horizon and occurred at 16:30, rather than when the sky was inky.

The conjunction did not appear as a single star to me.


----------



## Marcl (Dec 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> So what did folk think of the conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn?
> 
> It was not as bright as I had expected. Perhaps it was because it was low on the horizon and occurred at 16:30, rather than when the sky was inky.
> 
> The conjunction did not appear as a single star to me.


I saw its recording on the internet. It was for sure interesting. I think it looked like a one star only at specific latitudes.


----------



## creamyfox (Dec 24, 2020)

Hey!
I saw many people in this forum want rat/mouse drawings.
You should check out this link for many drawings ^^
https://atelier801.com/topic?f=6&t=877096


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

GEOMETRY DASH U SAID GD I LOVE THAT. GAME


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to relevant parties if in case I don't catch you before Christmas. 

And of course a happy Festivus, for the rest of us.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas indeed, mate.

Have a good one. <3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 25, 2020)

Here is what I got this Christmas (Not pictured: cookies, chocolates, and a new tv).

*Edit:* Since it wont let me post the picture, I'm just going to say what was in it. I got a Ripley's believe it or not book, a Guinness world records book,  2 Garfield comic books, an Amazon echo show, a Far Side off the wall calendar, 2 boxes of Pokémon cards (the kind that comes with a giant card), a $100 Xbox store gift card, a card for 12 months of Xbox live gold, scented Chapstick, lip balm, stuff to rub on my knuckles, a GameStop gift card, and a barns and nobles gift card.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Dec 26, 2020)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 27, 2020)

Drinking soda out of a coffee mug like a heretic.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 27, 2020)

The most evil troll gift of 2020:

Give someone an unscented candle. 
Tell them that it's scented.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Drinking soda out of a coffee mug like a heretic.


Well, as long as you don't drink coffee out of a soda can..


----------



## ben909 (Dec 27, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> The most evil troll gift of 2020:
> 
> Give someone an unscented candle.
> Tell them that it's scented.



i though to hollowing out a scented candle and putting an unscented candle inside of it, but this was in October when people in my famaly got it... your way would be a lot easier for the same effect


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2020)

So long 2020, you can naff off. >:}


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 27, 2020)

If anyone is interested, I have a bunch of codes for cards for the online Pokemon TCG. Let me know if you want them and I'll message them to you.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 27, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Drinking soda out of a coffee mug like a heretic.


Joins in drinking beer out of a tea mug


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 29, 2020)

Hoi. What's up, y'all?


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 29, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Hoi. What's up, y'all?


Makin tacos and feeding lizards. Life is good for now


----------



## Polaris (Dec 29, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Makin tacos and feeding lizards. Life is good for now


That’s good to hear.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 29, 2020)

Polaris said:


> That’s good to hear.


How about you?


----------



## Simo (Dec 29, 2020)

Made pancakes, and put raspberries and blackberries in the batter...I think I like this much more than blueberries.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Hoi. What's up, y'all?


Hoi hoi. Finished music night on SI, and currently just chillin' with some music of my own. 

This got played earlier, and it's been stuck ever since. xD


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 30, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I received a interview offer at a new local donut shop. It's a short drive, and pays above minimum wage. It sounds like a cute place to work for the time being.
> View attachment 95381






Have fun.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year since I'm not going to catch you before hand.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Dec 31, 2020)

Well, after several years worth of writing, I have finally finshed my novel!

Now to find an agent and hopefully spend another year doing the nessessary edits to get it ready for publishing!


----------



## CestusFlask (Dec 31, 2020)

I wish everyone best of luck in the New Year! May it be full of joy, pleasant surprises, happiness and success! And here is a little poem:


Spoiler



And now it’s time to leave behind the year of twenty-twenty
I wish the next one to be kind, with happiness a plenty
So we may find the things we seek and reach the goals we see
To leave behind what made us weak and sing with cheerful glee
Let’s smile and shout without a doubt, the hope still shines so bright
Let’s all be friends and make amend and things will be all right


Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2021)

Good morning everybody! And welcome to 2021!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2021)

@Tacoshark, you're everywhere!


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 1, 2021)

I am all things and all places. Nothing escapes my gaze..........and I like your hugs '3'

@ssaannttoo


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 1, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I am all things and all places. Nothing escapes my gaze..........and I like your hugs '3'
> 
> @ssaannttoo


Fank chu fren :3

I like your hugs too.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Jan 3, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Well, after several years worth of writing, I have finally finshed my novel!
> 
> Now to find an agent and hopefully spend another year doing the nessessary edits to get it ready for publishing!


Best of luck to you and your goals!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2021)

I was just banned from a BF4 server for being a "furfag".


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Jan 5, 2021)

Oof. I didn’t know you could be banned from a server for a reason like that.

eh, Cod is better anyway! :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2021)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Oof. I didn’t know you could be banned from a server for a reason like that.
> 
> eh, Cod is better anyway! :3


A game series that's practically the same every year and haven't won an award in years. 

Yes, if you fancy playing the same game every year COD is for you.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello! how is everyone?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2021)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Hello! how is everyone?


Hello hello, Eli. ^^

I'm pretty good. Currently on my way to work.

And you?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jan 6, 2021)

Im doing meh, just neutral.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 6, 2021)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Hello! how is everyone?


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Jan 6, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> A game series that's practically the same every year and haven't won an award in years.
> 
> Yes, if you fancy playing the same game every year COD is for you.


...No comment, because everything you said is true.

however COD Ghosts is a really good game imo


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2021)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> ...No comment, because everything you said is true.
> 
> however COD Ghosts is a really good game imo


Modern Warfare I heard was pretty damn good though. Plenty of friends actually recommended it despite knowing I don't care for COD or BF.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Jan 6, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Modern Warfare I heard was pretty damn good though. Plenty of friends actually recommended it despite knowing I don't care for COD or BF.


I have yet to play Warfare, I have been wanting to though.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 6, 2021)

*I still haven't passed Challenge 3 at the Colosseum of Fools, but I'm not giving up!*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2021)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Oof. I didn’t know you could be banned from a server for a reason like that.
> 
> eh, Cod is better anyway! :3


You can on PC, where users moderate their own servers.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Jan 6, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You can on PC, where users moderate their own servers.


Oh, ok Ouch. Man, can people be toxic.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2021)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Oh, ok Ouch. Man, can people be toxic.


It's my fault for having an obnoxious tag like "Yiffogriff" X>


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Jan 7, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's my fault for having an obnoxious tag like "Yiffogriff" X>


XD haha! Best tag ever.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have arrived after making my own version of this without knowing this existed!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

What is this one called?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What is this one called?


Which one? The one we're talking in right now?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> Which one? The one we're talking in right now?


The one you made.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Oh it's called Open Chat For All! It's not very useful if this exists, though... Maybe I'll use mine if this thread gets too full of messages like the Predators vs Prey thread XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Lol. that is kinda my fault xD


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Nah i just got there really late! I figured the thread would stick to the rules of the game, not doing RP and other weird funny nonsense XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

True that, we do games every now and again. But having multiple a day may be a bit too much.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Yea. I want a place like that thread except without the game. Just the nonsense XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

I know right!? Super fun. I feel it should possibly go in another thread, but aye. I love it and dont mind. Doesn't really change much.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Maybe we could make one? It's RP so it would probably go in the RP area... I'll try it but it probably won't get much popularity since there's no story to the RP whatsoever XD


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 7, 2021)

what are you guys chatting about?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Thinking about making an RP thread for RPs kinda like what happens in the Predators vs Prey thread since it's really fun there!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Well the thing about the role-play thread is there are uh.. so many horny people there. The thing with the game forum is people go there to have sfw fun. That's the kinda shenanigans that are fun.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ohh... Well, I made the thread! I'll go edit it a little so people know to keep the horny away. That didn't even cross my mind XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

But the problem are the people that would be in that section are horny, so they dont want SFW chats. That's why PVP has flourished so much. Non horny people scroll through those threads.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Meh. Now all we can do is wait!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

True that.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Do you like mantises? I recently became obsessed with them because they look so cool!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah, they're really cool!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

There's a dragon mantis that looks like Chinese Dragons and it's so cool!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> There's a dragon mantis that looks like Chinese Dragons and it's so cool!


What is it?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

This:




Spoiler: Dragon mantis


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really cool.!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

And there's a unicorn mantis too! Named that just because they a horn on their heads, but still!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> And there's a unicorn mantis too! Named that just because they a horn on their heads, but still!


Super cool.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

I love orchid mantises. I think my favourite mantis would either be orchid or dragon!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Orchid os more my thing. Really pretty.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

I love purple orchid mantises the most. They're so spiky!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm only familiar with the pink variety. Are there orange ones?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

I believe so!


ssaannttoo said:


> I'm only familiar with the pink variety. Are there orange ones?


Do you mean this?


Spoiler: orang mantis









I think this is a mantis child. They grow to shed this exoskeleton and then they grow a new one with colour that helps them blend into their surroundings. I could be wrong, though, so don't quote me on that!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> I believe so!
> 
> Do you mean this?
> 
> ...


Majestic.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Very true.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> Very true.


Orange is my favorite color, so that's pretty hot.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Lmao
My favourite colour is purple so I like the purple orchid mantis the most for colour


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

I only thought Pink and green were the options.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

I did too but there are so many different kinds!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> I did too but there are so many different kinds!


Crazy man.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

For a solid few seconds I thought you were calling me crazy XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> For a solid few seconds I thought you were calling me crazy XD


Nope, Mantises are.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> Thinking about making an RP thread for RPs kinda like what happens in the Predators vs Prey thread since it's really fun there!





ssaannttoo said:


> But the problem are the people that would be in that section are horny, so they dont want SFW chats. That's why PVP has flourished so much. Non horny people scroll through those threads.


I remember there used to be a bar-themed RP thread where people could enter and have casual interactions as their own characters, as long as it remained SFW. It allowed for a lot of freedom, despite the established setting (of a bar), and I'd really enjoy it myself


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Nope, Mantises are.


Mantises are crazy strong. Orchid mantises can take on animals much larger than themselves. They can beat and eat frogs, rodents, lizards, and birds. And they're only a few a few centimetres long!


Guifrog said:


> I remember there used to be a bar-themed RP thread where people could enter and have casual interactions as their own characters, as long as it remained SFW. It allowed for a lot of freedom, despite the established setting (of a bar), and I'd really enjoy it myself


I was thinking this one would be in a field/clearing in the woods. Idk much about bars XD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> I was thinking this one would be in a field/clearing in the woods. Idk much about bars XD



Bars bear a similarity to woods, I'd say, in the sense that they are both places you can visit.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

What are we talking about bars?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Bars bear a similarity to woods, I'd say, in the sense that they are both places you can visit.


Yep! And I feel like making the setting be the wilderness, it's more open to all ages. I'm a minor so I don't frequent bars. I also have no idea what the drinks are XD


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> Yep! And I feel like making the setting be the wilderness, it's more open to all ages. I'm a minor so I don't frequent bars. I also have no idea what the drinks are XD


Oh, this one was a juice bar. You could have anything non-alcoholic


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Oh, this one was a juice bar. You could have anything non-alcoholic


Ohhhh! I've never been to one of those either XD



ssaannttoo said:


> What are we talking about bars?


We're talking about another RP thread like the one I made. Apparently the other thread was set in a bar!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> We're talking about another RP thread like the one I made. Apparently the other thread was set in a bar!


Bar like metal bar? What?!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Bar like metal bar? What?!


??


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm sooo confused!!!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm sooo confused!!!


Bar as in place of alcoholic beverages. Or I guess this one was non-alcoholic... Place of beverages in general!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

Wait, Bar? Oh..


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Bar like metal bar? What?!


*knocks head* Buddy, you're there, buddy? Eavul? ówÒ
I found that thread, by the way:

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/open-rp-the-juice-bar.1645574/


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeahhhh bar of beverages


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

*Sighs.*

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

LIES!! MOSTLY!!! I suppose everyone is idiotic about something... Deep thoughts with Alys


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Sighs.*
> 
> I'm an idiot.


lmao, Gui, why did you heart that xD


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah, what the hecc? XD


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> lmao, Gui, why did you heart that xD


To brighten ur mood and bring u some luv, fwen~

Worry not, I'm very idiotic too, and now let's all have a kéké:


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Kéké?


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 7, 2021)

It's the French animator behind the gif I posted and many others - https://k-eke.tumblr.com/
Love his work. Very smooth, creative, and bouncy


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

It's great animation. Animating is hard


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 7, 2021)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Hello! how is everyone?


Ok, job is getting to me but I have an interview for a zookeeper position this weekend I am looking forward to.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Ok, job is getting to me but I have an interview for a zookeeper position this weekend I am looking forward to.


Zookeeper??? What kind of animals are in the zoo and which section would you be working in?? I feel like being a zookeeper would be really fun but I wouldn't look forward to all the feces...


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 7, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> Zookeeper??? What kind of animals are in the zoo and which section would you be working in?? I feel like being a zookeeper would be really fun but I wouldn't look forward to all the feces...


Not sure yet, listing sounded more general. Among them would be gators and caimans, snakes, tortoises, flamingoes and parrots, and some wildlife rehab animals such as opossums


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Not sure yet, listing sounded more general. Among them would be gators and caimans, snakes, tortoises, flamingoes and parrots, and some wildlife rehab animals such as opossums


That sounds awesome!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2021)

The best looking heads of states thread closed before I could post the queen. </3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 12, 2021)

What is that? :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The best looking heads of states thread closed before I could post the queen. </3


May the Bri'ish save the Queen!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2021)

I knew the fandom was heavily influenced by Fritz The Cat since smutty beginnings but goddamn what a crazy cartoon. I knew it would be bad, but not that bad. And the fandom sure has a lot of babies in it now considering its origin. Or maybe it's all the political controversy that cartoon depicts is why.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Test post to see if BB code typed directly into post box runs.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Test post to see if BB code typed directly into post box runs.



best coin for a coin flip


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 16, 2021)

Bree?

*Head tilt.*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

I woke up to see a nice layer of snow outside my window. Not much, but it covered the yard nicely, and my dogs enjoyed jumping in it this morning.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I woke up to see a nice layer of snow outside my window. Not much, but it covered the yard nicely, and my dogs enjoyed jumping in it this morning.


That sounds absolutely adorable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

ben909 said:


> best coin for a coin flip



I call heads.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> That sounds absolutely adorable.


Until they got wet paws and covered my floor with dirty water when they came back in XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Until they got wet paws and covered my floor with dirty water when they came back in XD


Just dry off their feets.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Just dry off their feets.


They ran inside. They had the zooms, so I couldn't get them to hold still. Not my fault. >:c


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 16, 2021)

Having a pet sounds adorable and a nightmare.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Having a pet sounds adorable and a nightmare.


It's worth it.....depending on who you talk to at least.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 16, 2021)

Your pfp is adorable.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Your pfp is adorable.


Thank you friend.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Thank you friend.
> View attachment 99160


Who did you commission to get them done?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Who did you commission to get them done?


SheepyPeepy on FA for this one I'm currently using, with the watermelon.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> SheepyPeepy on FA for this one I'm currently using, with the watermelon.


Do ya gots a favorite?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Do ya gots a favorite?


I have a different favorite every day. It's impossible for me to pick one.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 16, 2021)

Thats fair.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> SheepyPeepy on FA for this one I'm currently using, with the watermelon.



When you immediately recognise an artist's name lol.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> When you immediately recognise an artist's name lol.


<w<


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 16, 2021)

I wanna stay here for a bit. It's a lot nicer than PVP. xD That is my fault though.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

It's nice to take a break and chat here, yes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> <w<



God made me this way.

For some reason. I don't know, he's got some _'splainin_ to do when I reach the pearly gates.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> God made me this way.
> 
> For some reason. I don't know, he's got some _'splainin_ to do when I reach the pearly gates.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Jan 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 99162


"It was time for Jesus to go home, for he had seen EVERYTHING"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2021)

I hope people are having a peaceful and restful Martin Luther King Jr. Day.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 18, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I hope people are having a peaceful and restful Martin Luther King Jr. Day.


I didn't know that today is a day of Martin Luther King Jr., but I had a wonderful couple of last two days. I hope you did, too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2021)

Oh, right. Today is MLK Jr. day. Time flies it seems.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I didn't know that today is a day of Martin Luther King Jr., but I had a wonderful couple of last two days. I hope you did, too.


I had review some material for work in morning, but rest of the day was okay. I just watched a few films with my girlfriend and lazed about for a change. 

I'm glad you've been taking it easy; you work hard, so you more than deserve the time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I hope people are having a peaceful and restful Martin Luther King Jr. Day.


Hah, nope, another day of work, and depression


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2021)

We can talk about if you want after I finish up the dishes, @Kit H. Ruppell .


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> We can talk about if you want after I finish up the dishes, @Kit H. Ruppell .


I'm about to join a game. Maybe later.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2021)

I extracted some DNA from a banana because it's the only experiment from my genetic engineering book that I can do right now. Going to try to get some lab equipment by the end of the year so I can start actually genetically engineering some bacteria. Or yeast. Don't know which one yet.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 18, 2021)

First night of work after my Covid quarantine, feeling alright but it's quiet and boring and the good chair is gone now. T_T


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 19, 2021)

Hogo said:


> First night of work after my Covid quarantine, feeling alright but it's quiet and boring and the good chair is gone now. T_T


Did you catch the rona?  I was actually just talking to a friend last night who got it. I was coming into town and going to hang out with him but he was feeling sick and said we shouldn't hang out just in case. Then, cue classic covid symptoms (loss of smell, body aches, dizziness), and a positive covid test. Soooo I'm glad we didn't hang out lmao


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

Wish I could afford to be a drug addict. thinking of all the things that can make me feel good but are financially out of my reach.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 19, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I extracted some DNA from a banana because it's the only experiment from my genetic engineering book that I can do right now. Going to try to get some lab equipment by the end of the year so I can start actually genetically engineering some bacteria. Or yeast. Don't know which one yet.



sounds really interesting actually 


what would you be ‘training’ the yeast to do?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2021)

ben909 said:


> sounds really interesting actually
> 
> 
> what would you be ‘training’ the yeast to do?


Probably either glow just to see that it works. Or produce some useful proteins that could be excreted using a secretion factor, which is like a protein that gets recognized by the yeast as something that needs to be taken outside the cell. I'm just trying to learn for the time being. My future goal is to make a cheaper way of producing hormones by engineering cells to use the steroidogenesis pathway. Steroidogenesis is what turns cholesterol into different hormones like testosterone, progesterone, and estradiol for example.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 19, 2021)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Probably either glow just to see that it works. Or produce some useful proteins that could be excreted using a secretion factor, which is like a protein that gets recognized by the yeast as something that needs to be taken outside the cell. I'm just trying to learn for the time being. My future goal is to make a cheaper way of producing hormones by engineering cells to use the steroidogenesis pathway. Steroidogenesis is what turns cholesterol into different hormones like testosterone, progesterone, and estradiol for example.


Very cool. Interested to see where you go with this. One scientist to another, I tip my hat


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

Rather accurate.






@GarthTheWereWolf 

What are your thoughts on this? Yay, or nay?.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 20, 2021)

I hated that video...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

Just give it a few years, you will grow to love it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 20, 2021)

Lmao, why do you like it?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

Just give it a few years and you will know why. Just make sure to get around the whole fandom, every furry centric website, porn site, and furcons. You will get it eventually.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm 2for3 at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been the whole nine yards, and then another nine.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 20, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I've been the whole nine yards, and then another nine.


What does that even mean? Please tell me oh wise one, so versed in the furry ways.

*Kneels before you UwU*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

It means you've seen and done it all. And then when you think you've seen and done it all, there's more to see and do.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 20, 2021)

*Looks up at you, tears in my eyes.*

So much work...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 20, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> View attachment 99582


I just read your signature.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

It's beautiful, I know...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 20, 2021)

I need to make a good one.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 20, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Rather accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this series.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Love this series.


I remember why I don't like it now! xD

I'm such a degenerate.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

What about wubba lubba dub dub?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 20, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> What about wubba lubba dub dub?


Overrated as hell.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 20, 2021)

WAbba dabba do?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

Your shades are overrated as hell. 

Also I enjoyed Furry Force as well.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

Zoinks!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

Oh Star Fox you dirty boy!


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 20, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh Star Fox you dirty boy!


This is great


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 20, 2021)

How often should comforters be washed?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 20, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> How often should comforters be washed?


Not too often, but you should have bottom sheet and blanket underneath it. There's also comforter covers; my girlfriend bought a set at Bed, Bath, and Beyond that keep them from getting dirty. 

One another note, I hope people are enjoying the inauguration; another chapter in our history is beginning.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 20, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Did you catch the rona?  I was actually just talking to a friend last night who got it. I was coming into town and going to hang out with him but he was feeling sick and said we shouldn't hang out just in case. Then, cue classic covid symptoms (loss of smell, body aches, dizziness), and a positive covid test. Soooo I'm glad we didn't hang out lmao



From my mom, I think on December 30th and 31st because her symptoms were starting to show up then and mine started      on like Jan 2nd, she eats out a lot, I always told her way too often, and the neighbor she went to eat with also had it.

Her cough wasn't really that bad until the second day I was staying with her by which time it was too late for me. It's tricky because she always has sinus issues during the entire winter each year.

It's been a sucky January since but at least the both of us haven't been hospitalized. Can't live in my normal place because of a roommate so I have been living in quarantine with my mom and trying to enjoy spending time with her and her dog who is the cutest thing in existence.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 21, 2021)

Hogo said:


> From my mom, I think on December 30th and 31st because her symptoms were starting to show up then and mine started      on like Jan 2nd, she eats out a lot, I always told her way too often, and the neighbor she went to eat with also had it.
> 
> Her cough wasn't really that bad until the second day I was staying with her by which time it was too late for me. It's tricky because she always has sinus issues during the entire winter each year.
> 
> It's been a sucky January since but at least the both of us haven't been hospitalized. Can't live in my normal place because of a roommate so I have been living in quarantine with my mom and trying to enjoy spending time with her and her dog who is the cutest thing in existence.


I hope you and your mom recover quickly. It's also nice to see someone taking the virus seriously.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

Get well soon @Hogo


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

It's been about twenty days now and the effects shoooouldn't last more than 30ish so I'm sure I'll feel more completely recovered soon enough. 

Taste and smell coming back is a good sign.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

Hogo said:


> It's been about twenty days now and the effects shoooouldn't last more than 30ish so I'm sure I'll feel more completely recovered soon enough.
> 
> Taste and smell coming back is a good sign.



Some people develop 'long covid', because the virus sometimes infects different tissues to the respiratory system. 
It's a little bit like the Influenza outbreak in 1918 in that regard. 

If your symptoms are abating that's good news though!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

wot?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm so glad I live in a country that is not divided by the proper or improper use of pronouns. I honestly can't fathom how the rest of the world functions over such a matter.

I know a lot of people, have talked to many extensively throughout the years that are LGBTQ and not once have I ever had an issue about pronouns; I always refer to people by their name so maybe that's why.


God I hope it never becomes a thing here...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2021)

Well then. Time to celebrate hitting 20k likes?


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 99766
> 
> Well then. Time to celebrate hitting 20k likes?


Damn man, congrats


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2021)

Dyson Sphere Program looks like an interesting game. May get it due to it being on sale and reminding me a lot of Factorio.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 24, 2021)

Anyone else notice the increase of religious nuts on YouTube? It's getting on my nerve...


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 24, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone else notice the increase of religious nuts on YouTube? It's getting on my nerve...


They don't show up in my recommended at all


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 24, 2021)

No I mean in the comment section on random videos "JESUS is the ONLY WAY" crap followed by a whole bunch of scripture/ proverbs.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 24, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> No I mean in the comment section on random videos "JESUS is the ONLY WAY" crap followed by a whole bunch of scripture/ proverbs.


I have not had the pleasure of seeing this. Time to time on tiktok but not youtube


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 24, 2021)

Well consider yourself lucky. I have nothing against those that believe in Jesus but god damn it is asinine when it's uncalled for.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 24, 2021)

And it was over a very light hearted matter.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 24, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> And it was over a very light hearted matter.
> 
> View attachment 99956


If I was feeling petty enough enough I would respond with any of the following

"Ok boomer"

"Which Christ?"

"Have you considered Scientology? Our stories are even more fun."


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 24, 2021)

Note to self: learn how to be more petty.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 26, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Anyone else notice the increase of religious nuts on YouTube? It's getting on my nerve...



No. I mostly get tons of State Farm and other insurance ads.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 26, 2021)

Created a genetic engineering forum thread. Here's hoping it doesn't turn into a dumpster fire.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2021)

Now if only I could teach my wife to do this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2021)

I felt Russian just watching this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2021)

Trying to organise making job I want. Effort. Hopefully worth it in the end, but maybe not.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I felt Russian just watching this.


In Mother Russia, vodka drinks you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)

Achievement unlocked.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 28, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Achievement unlocked.
> 
> View attachment 100375


You're a big boy!


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 31, 2021)

*https://ko-fi.com/fernshiine*

I have a ko-fi to help me get the Nintendo Switch if anyone is interested. Uhh...yeah, grinding with commissions is taking too long and nobody wants my adopts :c

Anyway, I'm mainly here to review ko-fi. It's nice and easy to manage but it's next to impossible to get any traction with. Idk why. I only have a few gripes with it. I would suggest it to people who have a huge following and constantly have time to put into advertising the link lmao


----------



## FaroraSF (Jan 31, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now if only I could teach my wife to do this.


lol I used to do that as a kid, it requires a lot of upper body strength and endurance not to tire out right away.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2021)

I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 31, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hope everyone is doing well


I'm doing okie dokie. You?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm doing okie dokie. You?


Good, it is being a rather pleasant day for me evidently. Back to your Eevee avatar I see ^^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 31, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Good, it is being a rather pleasant day for me evidently. Back to your Eevee avatar I see ^^


Yep! I kinda like being all cutsie :3

I hope you dont mind.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yep! I kinda like being all cutsie :3
> 
> I hope you dont mind.


Not at all. It goes good with your personality :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 31, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Not at all. It goes good with your personality :3


You saying I'm cute?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You saying I'm cute?


If I say yes, would you be upset?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 31, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> If I say yes, would you be upset?


Of course not! I did ask your opinion, and I'd be cool with it either way :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Of course not! I did ask your opinion, and I'd be cool with it either way :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 31, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 100727


You're a great friend ya know. Love ya! :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You're a great friend ya know. Love ya! :3


That means a lot. You are awesome, and I love seeing you around here. I hope you don't plan on leaving the forums any time soon ^^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 31, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> That means a lot. You are awesome, and I love seeing you around here. I hope you don't plan on leaving the forums any time soon ^^


That is certainly not the goal whatsoever. And even if I did need to leave for a time it certainly wouldn't be forever.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 31, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> That is certainly not the goal whatsoever. And even if I did need to leave for a time it certainly wouldn't be forever.


Good, love seeing you around. *head pats*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2021)

One day historian's are going to look back on that post and say thank god we weren't alive during that era.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2021)

Holy shit the Director's Cut of The Chronicles of Riddick is so underrated. It actually ties the entire story together that the original doesn't and that's fucked up


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Good, love seeing you around. *head pats*


I don't really understand why people keep saying that.
*Head tilt.*

It isn't a bad thing, I'm just a little confuzzeled.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2021)

American Batman: I don't kill.
Soviet Batman: I kill just to make a point.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Holy shit the Director's Cut of The Chronicles of Riddick is so underrated. It actually ties the entire story together that the original doesn't and that's fucked up


The Chronicles of Riddick is good. Loved Pitch Black too.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 1, 2021)

My neighbor got a new puppy, cute little bull terrier named Starla. She followed me all the way back to my house, and insisted I rub her belly for 5 minutes before returning home.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> My neighbor got a new puppy, cute little bull terrier named Starla. She followed me all the way back to my house, and insisted I rub her belly for 5 minutes before returning home.


Oh my goodnessssssss. That sounds so hecking cute! How old is she?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Oh my goodnessssssss. That sounds so hecking cute! How old is she?


6 months


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> 6 months


So adorable!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> My neighbor got a new puppy, cute little bull terrier named Starla. She followed me all the way back to my house, and insisted I rub her belly for 5 minutes before returning home.


Puppy is funnily enough a very disgusting word in Norwegian.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Puppy is funnily enough a very disgusting word in Norwegian.


Puppy?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Puppy?


Yup.

Well, not really. I lied.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 1, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> What's that? You're complaining about your rights and freedumbs?
> Oh, I see you're getting hung up on pronouns again.
> Sorry, I couldn't hear you pass your sense of self-entitlement and just how good you have it in modern society.
> 
> ...


Ngl, that is a low bar for societal progress. Thanks for the lesson, though.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 1, 2021)

Hopefully people are staying in due to the storm.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yep! I kinda like being all cutsie :3
> 
> I hope you dont mind.


*pokes the cutie*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup.
> 
> Well, not really. I lied.


Chuuuuuuu!!

*Baps you.*



Yakamaru said:


> *pokes the cutie*


*Bleps.*


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Chuuuuuuu!!
> 
> *Baps you.*
> 
> ...


*feeds on residual cuteness like the mutant fungus eating radiation inside the Chernobyl NPP*  c:


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> *feeds on residual cuteness like the mutant fungus eating radiation inside the Chernobyl NPP*  c:


*Big gasp.*


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 1, 2021)

@ssaannttoo 
ƆTЯ⅃A⅃TꓷƎ⅃WI⅃⅃ИOTƧAVƎYOU

*Glasses clip into his own head; Eyemouths inhale the last  s i p p  , accidentally drawing in a few stray pixels.  Graphics reboot, glasses return to normal*

I'm even environmentally friendly! :Ð


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2021)

I agree.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 2, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I agree.


Dear god

*shakes head*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2021)

I just keep wondering how many drugs that guy is on. I'm guessing all of them.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I agree.


This is absolutely something that I never ever needed to ever fricken see.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 3, 2021)

So childhood ruined?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> So childhood ruined?


Not really, I still love pooh, but that wasn't pooh. And just uck.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 3, 2021)

No that was definitely Pooh, he just hit rock bottom. It appears his friends did too. Most furs can sympathize with this.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> No that was definitely Pooh, he just hit rock bottom. It appears his friends did too. Most furs can sympathize with this.


I dont know if I ever wanna be eaten..


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 3, 2021)

Good afternoon.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Good afternoon.


*Waves.*

Hellu!

:3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Waves.*
> 
> Hellu!
> 
> :3


S'up.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> S'up.


Lol, I feel like this conversation has happened before xD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Lol, I feel like this conversation has happened before xD


S'up is pretty generic, so I'll just ask what is new with you. 

I drove my girlfriend's grandma to get her first vaccination shot this morning, so that was a quest. I'm back home now, though.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> S'up is pretty generic, so I'll just ask what is new with you.
> 
> I drove my girlfriend's grandma to get her first vaccination shot this morning, so that was a quest. I'm back home now, though.


Thats wonderful! It's good to know people are staying up to date on their inoculations.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats wonderful! It's good to know people are staying up to date on their inoculations.


Eh, she is in her 90s, so she isn't taking chances. She just needs the  second shot and she'll be good.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Puppy is funnily enough a very disgusting word in Norwegian.



Why?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, she is in her 90s, so she isn't taking chances. She just needs the  second shot and she'll be good.


Thats good! I hope you'll get yours as well.



Ramjet said:


> Why?


He was memeing us.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> He was memeing us.



Figures, that Yaka...
Always up to no good.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Figures, that Yaka...
> Always up to no good.


I know right! Super naughty.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats good! I hope you'll get yours as well.


The soonest I'm getting a vaccine is spring, unless they speed up the dosing at my workplace. I can't to wait get it, though.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> The soonest I'm getting a vaccine is spring, unless they speed up the dosing at my workplace. I can't to wait get it, though.


Thats good! it's really sad how little of my family plans on it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats good! it's really sad how little of my family plans on it.


I mean, it can be difficult to schedule a vaccination appointment and then wait in a queue for it, but it's worth it. The production and distribution process is ramping up with the new federal guidance, so if they want to be vaccinated, your older relatives will definitely have the opportunity in coming weeks.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 3, 2021)

Wow, I'm not eligible until after summer


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 3, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Wow, I'm not eligible until after summer


Sorry to hear that. I have a housemate who has a history of asthma and is waiting to get vaccinated so she can do in-person showings, so I feel for you. Hang in there; this will be over eventually.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 3, 2021)

i have summoned gifts for you



​they will keep you  w    a   r m  
there are billions


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 3, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Why?


That was a lie.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 3, 2021)

The cake is a lie


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 3, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> i have summoned gifts for you
> View attachment 100986​they will keep you  w    a   r m
> there are billions


YESSS SPIDERS, MY FAVORITE TREAT (alongside ants, beetles, flies, grasshoppers, crickets, caterpillars)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> YESSS SPIDERS, MY FAVORITE TREAT (alongside ants, beetles, flies, grasshoppers, crickets, caterpillars)


*Blink, blinks.*

But little buggies are soooooo cute! :3


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Blink, blinks.*
> 
> But little buggies are soooooo cute! :3


Well, there are some I'll never be able to eat ówò






Look at this lil' thing. I've had these land on me once in a while, and they don't seem to mind being picked up from their backs


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 3, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Well, there are some I'll never be able to eat ówò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look lovely


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Well, there are some I'll never be able to eat ówò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeeeee

*Looks really closely at the cute little moth.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 4, 2021)

Fantastic! xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

Why did Shelbyville marry his cousin?

He wanted somebody he could relate to.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 7, 2021)

I cut myself in the kitchen today, and while putting things away I cut my other hand. Sitting here with mummy hands


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 7, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I cut myself in the kitchen today, and which putting things away I cut my other hand. Sitting here with mummy hands



Oh no!!! XD
Poor baby...! 
SHARK DOODOODOODOODOODOO BABY SHARK DOODOODOODOO-


----------



## Simo (Feb 7, 2021)

*pant, pant, pant*

An hour of shoveling snow, here! It is 5f/-15c, and yet, I'm all hot and sweaty from it. Once it 'warms' back up to 20 or 25f, it's gonna feel like spring!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)

Simo said:


> *pant, pant, pant*
> 
> An hour of shoveling snow, here! It is 5f/-15c, and yet, I'm all hot and sweaty from it. Once it 'warms' back up to 20 or 25f, it's gonna feel like spring!


That's a real shame, I feel for you..
B)


----------



## Simo (Feb 7, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> That's a real shame, I feel for you..
> B)
> 
> View attachment 101331


 *calls on all the northern snow gods and goddesses to lower your temps by 60-something degrees, each day*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)

Simo said:


> *calls on all the northern snow gods and goddesses to lower your temps by 60-something degrees, each day*


If there was ever an ice storm down here, all Floridians would go extinct in 1 day xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

*Sits down watching the chaos everybody has been going through.*


----------



## Simo (Feb 7, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> If there was ever an ice storm down here, all Floridians would go extinct in 1 day xD


 Are you telling me that snow is Florida Man's Kryptonite?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)

Simo said:


> Are you telling me that snow is Florida Man's Kryptonite?


Nobody down here has any practice driving in snow, and we have no services to deal with winter weather, so yeah Florida man would be defeated, along with anyone who didn't invest in central heating.

Also RIP to anyone growing limes or bananas, all those plants die too


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 7, 2021)

Simo said:


> Are you telling me that snow is Florida Man's Kryptonite?


In a very real way, yes


----------



## Simo (Feb 7, 2021)

*puts a copious ammount of snow in @KimberVaile's pants*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

Simo said:


> *puts a copious ammount of snow in @KimberVaile's pants*


We can do that?

*Puts snow in everybody's pants.*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo has been up to no good, get em simo


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 7, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> ssaannttoo has been up to no good, get em simo


B-b-bwha!? What Have I done? I'm an innocent foxxo!

*Holds hands up.*


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 7, 2021)

Someone tell me to stop drawing and go to bed...
I can't
My eyes are blurring but I still wanna keep going even though it means I risk ruining itttttttttt


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Someone tell me to stop drawing and go to bed...
> I can't
> My eyes are blurring but I still wanna keep going even though it means I risk ruining itttttttttt


I sometimes fixate on finishing things when I know I don't have the time. What I suggest is not looking at the entire thing to complete, but a smaller part of it. Say you are adding color to your drawing, and instead of coloring the entire thing you could say "I'll color the legs" or something as a goal instead of making it all or nothing. Sometimes works for me, sometimes not.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 7, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> I sometimes fixate on finishing things when I know I don't have the time. What I suggest is not looking at the entire thing to complete, but a smaller part of it. Say you are adding color to your drawing, and instead of coloring the entire thing you could say "I'll color the legs" or something as a goal instead of making it all or nothing. Sometimes works for me, sometimes not.


I knowwwwwwwww....

It's just been so long since I had a drawing that I felt I was really making progress on.
But I need to sleep for an opening shift. XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 8, 2021)

I just know this is someone's fetish here. Come on, speak up, it's ok.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2021)

Simo said:


> *puts a copious ammount of snow in @KimberVaile's pants*


Please. People can only get so [REDACTED].


----------



## Simo (Feb 8, 2021)

Ooof, not gonna go above 15f/-9.5c as a 'high' for at least a week. A good time for a skunk to hibernate.

Also: Do protogens in these climates have defrosters, on their visors? Do they fog up, and ice over?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 8, 2021)

Simo said:


> Ooof, not gonna go above 15f/-9.5c as a 'high' for at least a week. A good time for a skunk to hibernate.
> 
> Also: Do protogens in these climates have defrosters, on their visors? Do they fog up, and ice over?


Idk, they probably do. Protogens are a product of engineering, so I imagine they might have many solutions to common problems already built in, like toaster ovens.. maybe


----------



## Simo (Feb 8, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Idk, they probably do. Protogens are a product of engineering, so I imagine they might have many solutions to common problems already built in, like toaster ovens.. maybe


 Huh. I wonder what the upkeep, and repair bills are like!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 8, 2021)

Simo said:


> Huh. I wonder what the upkeep, and repair bills are like!


You could get in the business of selling your own branded replacement parts at competitive prices eh?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm watching this NOVA Riddles of the Sphinx documentary. It says Turks on a map of Ancient Egypt's neighbors/countries it went to war with, alongside the Assyrians, Greeks, Phoenicians, etc. even though the Turks weren't in Asia Minor until the 11th century. You figure someone would have caught that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359207169091108864
Maybe not but he might be a fucking cabbage!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2021)

Okay, a cringey furry painting I made in *high school* just showed up at my door wrapped in brown paper with only my name written on it. I'm officially creeped out.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 11, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Okay, a cringey furry painting I made in *high school* just showed up at my door wrapped in brown paper with only my name written on it. I'm officially creeped out.


Well I hope you're okay.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 12, 2021)

Many of the furries complaining about feral characters in adult art are the same furries who bitch about convention charities helping real animals.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Many of the furries complaining about feral characters in adult art are the same furries who bitch about convention charities helping real animals.



I mean, I don't consider myself a furry. But, I do think that charities are a good idea, however I'm not for feral characters. (I do have insane characters though, but they're not feral.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2021)

I wish I lived in Austria so that I could say 'Vienna calling' on the phone.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I wish I lived in Austria so that I could say 'Vienna calling' on the phone.



I have a friend on DA from Austria, it's not all it's cracked up to be. Then again he's depressed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have a friend on DA from Austria, it's not all it's cracked up to be. Then again he's depressed.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


>



Yeah, that's his username. Viennacalling92.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 13, 2021)

Holy shit I can't believe how much faster my Chrome OS tablet is with Select-to-Speak turned off. Granted it's still a fairly new feature for Chrome OS but Google clearly has some optimisation to do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2021)

I miss spring days in the park with no shirt on, and drinking too much wine with friends.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sounds sexy, invite me next time.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 14, 2021)

I hope everyone here is doing well. Stay warm.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I hope everyone here is doing well. Stay warm.


Best of luck to Texas, looks like a disaster in the making


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 14, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Best of luck to Texas, looks like a disaster in the making


I heard about that. It's awful. I have a few friends down there stuck in the mess.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Regret (Feb 14, 2021)

Ocean life is just bizarre.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 14, 2021)

It's carnival season and nobody's in the streets for the first time in more than a hundred years. I wonder if at this indefinite point in time people are going to feel the same way as in the end of the 1918's pandemic, when the "greatest carnival event" was held in revenge against all the months spent at home


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 14, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> It's carnival season and nobody's in the streets for the first time in more than a hundred years. I wonder if at this indefinite point in time people are going to feel the same way as in the end of the 1918's pandemic, when the "greatest carnival event" was held in revenge against all the months spent at home


Wow! Did that really happened? Must have been a really crazy carnival then!


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 14, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Wow! Did that really happened? Must have been a really crazy carnival then!


They call it Carnaval da Ressurreição, or Carnaval da Revanche

They'd write ironic songs about the influenza and its aftermath, referring to the rumors of hospitals that intentionally poisoned their patients to open new beds, the people who died and the conditions of those who recovered. There were poems about human flesh, sex and irreverence. A bunch of new themed parades would be founded

It is said to be the most shameless, politically incorrect and erotic carnival event we've ever had


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 14, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> They call it Carnaval da Ressurreição, or Carnaval da Revanche
> 
> They'd write ironic songs about the influenza and its aftermath, referring to the rumors of hospitals that intentionally poisoned their patients to open new beds, the people who died and the conditions of those who recovered. There were poems about human flesh, sex and irreverence. A bunch of new themed parades would be founded
> 
> It is said to be the most shameless, politically incorrect and erotic carnival event we've ever had


Oh, all that sounds very interesting!

Wish I could have been in there to watch!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 16, 2021)

I wonder if I can self-learn QGIS+GRASS sufficiently enough to get a job.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 18, 2021)

Please be good.


----------



## Regret (Feb 18, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Please be good.



A Videogame movie being good.

No to be a downer but that there is a solid gamble, still I admire your hope.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 18, 2021)

Regret said:


> A Videogame movie being good.
> 
> No to be a downer but that there is a solid gamble, still I admire your hope.



On the upside, it HAS to be better than the older ones they made!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 18, 2021)

Everyone should go nuclear! it doesn't go out of action as frivolously as wind and doesn't create as much toxic waste per energy unit as solar!

(except if you live in either a very seismic region or under a corrupt government that'll cut corners on security, then again in the later case you're likely to be stuck with coal anyway)


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Everyone should go nuclear! it doesn't go out of action as frivolously as wind and doesn't create as much toxic waste per energy unit as solar!
> 
> (except if you live in either a very seismic region or under a corrupt government that'll cut corners on security, then again in the later case you're likely to be stuck with coal anyway)


Nuclear is green, don't you know? 

Nuclear is vastly preferred.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 18, 2021)

Regret said:


> A Videogame movie being good.
> 
> No to be a downer but that there is a solid gamble, still I admire your hope.


Hence the reason why I want it to be good.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 18, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> nuclear





Yakamaru said:


> Nuclear



wot


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 18, 2021)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> wot


*DIO! DIO BRANDO!*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 19, 2021)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> wot


wuooaaaat


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh Don't Hug Cacti, how far you have fallen.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

D-d-dont hug me?
;~;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2021)

D-don't pet me!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> D-d-dont hug me?
> ;~;
> 
> View attachment 102214


Dude, I live in cactuses and even eat cactus fruit!

*Hugs tightly*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Dude, I live in cactuses and even eat cactus fruit!
> 
> *Hugs tightly*


Yeeeee

*Hugs tightly.*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yeeeee
> 
> *Hugs tightly.*


*Shares cactus fruit with you*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> *Shares cactus fruit with you*
> 
> View attachment 102224


Is this even legal?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Is this even legal?


Yes, it is! In Mexico it is called "Pitaya" and it's like dragon fruit, but with more colorful flesh and are actually flavorful! In special the red ones! 






What is not legal though is the cactus known as peyote, which is hallucinogenic!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Yes, it is! In Mexico it is called "Pitaya" and it's like dragon fruit, but with more colorful flesh and are actually flavorful! In special the red ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was asking if it's legal for a cactus to eat cactus fruit.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I was asking if it's legal for a cactus to eat cactus fruit.


Should have specified.

Now you got this little piece of interesting, and possibly illegal, information in your head! *Giggles*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Should have specified.
> 
> Now you got this little piece of interesting, and possibly illegal, information in your head! *Giggles*


*Falls over.*


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 19, 2021)

Cactus fruit is yummy, use it to make jam or lemonade whenever I can find a good amount of it


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Cactus fruit is yummy, use it to make jam or lemonade whenever I can find a good amount of it


I think I'm coming over to visit.

You better have some ready xD


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 19, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Cactus fruit is yummy, use it to make jam or lemonade whenever I can find a good amount of it


Yeah, it's a nice exotic fruit!



ssaannttoo said:


> I think I'm coming over to visit.
> 
> You better have some ready xD


Aww! Are ya gonna visit me in my country? Hehehe!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Aww! Are ya gonna visit me in my country? Hehehe!


You got cactus fruit?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You got cactus fruit?


Sure thing! The season is about to start!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Sure thing! The season is about to start!


*Books plane ticket.*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Books plain ticket.*


Pawesome!


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think I'm coming over to visit.
> 
> You better have some ready xD


I'll set a jar aside with your name on it


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I'll set a jar aside with your name on it


I luv you kangaroo shark xD


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 19, 2021)

*wags tail*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> *wags tail*


So cute!

*SNugs.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> *wags tail*


_nibbles on tail_


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

*Watches the adorableness.*


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 19, 2021)

*glomps on @Yakamaru and @ssaannttoo *


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> *glomps on @Yakamaru and @ssaannttoo *


*Glomps back.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> *glomps on @Yakamaru and @ssaannttoo *


_falls over with this shark thingy on top of it, and blushes immediately afterwards_

The unit i- Can the unit be of assistance, user? ^///^


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 19, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Please be good.



It's missing Christopher Lambert. There can be only one!


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 19, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> _falls over with this shark thingy on top of it, and blushes immediately afterwards_
> 
> The unit i- Can the unit be of assistance, user? ^///^


Engage snuggle protocol ^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

:0


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Engage snuggle protocol ^w^


T-That software have not been installed, user. The unit can however download the required software? ^w^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2021)

In Soviet Russia...


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 24, 2021)

*PLUS ULTRAAA!!!*

Seriously. that little number 4 kid inspires me


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 24, 2021)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> *PLUS ULTRAAA!!!*
> 
> Seriously. that little number 4 kid inspires me


Look at that kid go!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2021)

Not sure if trying to reach super saiyan or ultra instinct.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 24, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not sure if trying to reach super saiyan or ultra instinct.


Both?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not sure if trying to reach super saiyan or ultra instinct.


Go neither and go derp.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 27, 2021)

I just found out one of the users who regularly commented in my gallery died unexpectedly earlier this year. :\


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I just found out one of the users who regularly commented in my gallery died unexpectedly earlier this year. :\


That is very unsettling to hear about.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 2, 2021)

For my birthday I got Fire Emblem: Three Houses and Collection of Mana.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

Anyone play Warhammer?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 4, 2021)

*IF*

If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’

From an old poem by Rudyard Kipling.

The idea of fairness isn't as broken as our sense of "what really matters" that has been broken by our reckless chase for "rewards".


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 103496


SPRING INTO ACTION!


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 4, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> SPRING INTO ACTION!


Spring is just around the corner


----------



## Play3r (Mar 4, 2021)

*Screams because sudden brain damage*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Spring is just around the corner


Spring will.. spring into action.


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 8, 2021)

*The mercenaries tried to take over the bar, but I showed them my big dick. Not the first and not the last time.*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 8, 2021)

Happy International Women's Day.


----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2021)

*makes a note that National Skunk Day is June 14th*


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 8, 2021)

And shark week starts Aug 9th.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 8, 2021)

Лорик said:


> *The mercenaries tried to take over the bar, but I showed them my big dick. Not the first and not the last time.*
> View attachment 103896


blyat c:


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 8, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> blyat c:


*2 days ago.*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 8, 2021)

I remember when open chat was kinda in competition with LPW, and now they are soooo far apart


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

My clothes all smell of butter and rosemary now.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My clothes all smell of butter and rosemary now.


Would kill for that smell XD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My clothes all smell of butter and rosemary now.


That sounds nice but be wary of unwarranted sniffers approaching you


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> That sounds nice but be wary of unwarranted sniffers approaching you



All sniffers you are welcome.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2021)

Anybody have any feedback on what number of job applications they made before finding a successful one?

I've made 2, which were quite energy-intensive because they required fully prepared research proposals so they took about a month of work to prepare. 
I'm moving on to applications 3 and 4.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Anybody have any feedback on what number of job applications they made before finding a successful one?
> 
> I've made 2, which were quite energy-intensive because they required fully prepared research proposals so they took about a month of work to prepare.
> I'm moving on to applications 3 and 4.


Would depend on a lot of factors, really.

How many applicants are there in total? What field is it in? How's the current job market looking like? What date was it posted in correlation to how the market looks like? There are a bazillion factors, a lot of them tend to be hidden from people. Also keep in mind that a lot of available job offerings are not public and are either announced internally or even just locally. Roughly 60-70% or so of available jobs are not announced/listed publicly on job listing sites and the like.

Generally though I'd say everything from 5-20, though those are only averages and rough estimates mind you. I've seen people getting the job in the first 5 minutes of interviews to people who spend a month applying for dozens upon dozens of jobs, even in fields they are not even remotely interested in working in.

Hmm.. I am curious though. Do they have some sort of firm or firms or the like in the UK that actively help you find a job? We have plenty of them over here in Norway and boy do they know their stuff. I got my current job through such a firm, and my contact person in that firm was very lovely to work with.

~Edit~
Right, forgot to add the total applications.. I made 3 in total, all of them including practice.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 11, 2021)

*I AM GARBIEL ANGELOS, CAPTAIN OF THE BLOOD RAVENS. *


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 11, 2021)

I wish I started writing my book March 1 because I write 1,000 words a day and I'd be at 11,000 but I'm currently at 4,890 and it drives me nuts (I'll be at 5,000 at the end of the day). Ah well.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 12, 2021)

haha you all think i'm a fictional character



i  ｔｏｕｃｈ inside of your ｓｃｒｅｅｎ​:3​


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 14, 2021)

♥ ♥ 

alt+numpad3

@Punji


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 14, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Anybody have any feedback on what number of job applications they made before finding a successful one?
> 
> I've made 2, which were quite energy-intensive because they required fully prepared research proposals so they took about a month of work to prepare.
> I'm moving on to applications 3 and 4.


I'm insulted you didn't ask me. 

Being serious though, I took my experiences with job searching and asked my siblings about their experiences submitting resumes since I wanted a better sample group to give you, but admittedly none of us work in academia or your field currently, so factor that into your calculations.

I was recommended for the firm I currently work for and before that I was a research librarian for my alma mater because jobs in the banking sector where scarce during the recession and I had family expenses to help out with, so I only sent out 20 resumes when I needed to upgrade from being a research librarian. I heard back from about 7 or 8 jobs, but I had already been hired by my current employers, so a lot of good that did me.

My sister only submitted about 10 resumes for her first post-graduate job, but she was applying well after the recession, has postgraduate education, and she had done a internship at the bank that hired her on. When she left banking and became a teacher, according to her, she submitted 5 resumes for school she wanted to work at and got offers from all 5. After her Peace Corps rotation, she got another job as a teacher again since they scaled back because of the pandemic, but the city was in need of teachers so she just needed to submit a general resume and cover letter. The education system then subsequently placed her with the school she is working at now.

My brother is an extreme case because he was a year behind me in university, so he also graduated into the recession job market here, which prompted him in take a job with an insurance company, which promptly made him starting looking for another job while he was there. He submitted about 200 resumes over two weeks, with the requisite tailored cover letters, though most of those jobs weren't in banking or finance. He wound up getting hired by AIG a few interviews in, but I know he complaining about getting interview and offer e-mails for a couple months after he signed on, so his efforts paid off even if they crowded his inbox. I'm pretty proud of him. He subsequent jobs were in straight banking, but from what he said, he mainly got them without a lot of effort.

My girlfriend works in fashion as a concept designer , which is a weird industry, but she had to submit about 50 resumes and she heard back from a few of them, though she doesn't remember how many.

So I would say submit as many as you can, though I know your applications more complex and consuming than anything we'd submit.

I hope you get the job you want soon, though.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 14, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 104516


*Gives palpates.*

Its okie dokie.


----------



## Punji (Mar 14, 2021)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> ♥ ♥
> 
> alt+numpad3
> 
> @Punji


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2021)

For the first time in over a year, I'm gonna be taking a trip, and going to a museum! I'm all excited; gonna drive down to Toledo, Ohio, and see the exhibit, "Wayne Thiebaud at 100", at the Toledo Art Museum. I've always loved his stuff since seeing the cakes painting in DC, and here he is, still active at 100 years old! His works tend to make me hungry : )











Love the texture of the paint, on the canvas; will be fun to see up close.

I've never been to Toledo, but should be fun; might go the glass museum as well, time permitting.

(Also going to visit an old college friend, who just got vaccinated; it seems kinda unreal, how long all this isolation has dragged on for)


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Spring is just around the corner


 ...and it can't be soon enough! I forgot after I moved back up here, that winter lasts 5 or 6 months. But makes you really appreciate summer more, that's for sure.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 16, 2021)

Simo said:


> ...and it can't be soon enough! I forgot after I moved back up here, that winter lasts 5 or 6 months. But makes you really appreciate summer more, that's for sure.



Agreed!
Albeit this year was pretty decent to be honest.Not nearly as much snow as last year, and other then that recent two week cold snap back in Feb, it was pretty mild all winter.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 16, 2021)

I wish I got some cold every once in a while. Entirely too warm in Florida much of the year.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 16, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I wish I got some cold every once in a while. Entirely too warm in Florida much of the year.


I'll trade you


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 16, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> I'll trade you


Deal


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 17, 2021)

I sometimes wonder if I should move to Florida. I love reptile pets so much but the cost for extra heating (heat lamps and heat pads) in NYC is insane. Bluegh.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 17, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> I sometimes wonder if I should move to Florida. I love reptile pets so much but the cost for extra heating (heat lamps and heat pads) in NYC is insane. Bluegh.



Florida isn't that bad, minus hurricanes.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 17, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> I sometimes wonder if I should move to Florida. I love reptile pets so much but the cost for extra heating (heat lamps and heat pads) in NYC is insane. Bluegh.


Beware the drivers down here, especially around Miami


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 18, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> I sometimes wonder if I should move to Florida. I love reptile pets so much but the cost for extra heating (heat lamps and heat pads) in NYC is insane. Bluegh.


They may be discounted in Chinatown, since there are a lot of discount pet and pet supply stores there.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 18, 2021)

Some pretty good exotic stores too in Fl, depending on where you are


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 18, 2021)

A lack of responses from the different literacy agents is getting to me again, who I have sent a story off to. I'm desprate for some kind of response because I really want to do more writing in the future and work further on the story in that novel. Getting the story released is the first step to that. There are people I know who are suggesting I write something else so I've got something extra on hand, but I don't want to write something else for regular comsumption until the actual original story is out there, and if it doesn't become successful it will throw such a big wrench into my plans that I wouldn't want to work on other stories and settings I have on hand, especially with how much time I've spent on this idea. It would just be too painful.

Writing even a short story before hearing back on the original novel would feel like giving up on it. I have tried my hand on a fanfic as per vote... but it hasn't garnered that much attention, and I have ran out of muse to try it, as it has proven more difficult than I hoped to write.

Becoming increasingly bored hasn't done me any favors there either. I'm not getting as much joy from gaming, which leaves art, and my own perfectionism gets in the way of that. So I'm stuck in a deepening slump.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 19, 2021)

*RAW!!!





*
He even made it 10-minutes long to collect on that sweet sweet YouTube revenue. XD


----------



## VeeStars (Mar 19, 2021)

hey im looking for this @VeeStars guy if you find him tell him hes a nerd


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 19, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> *RAW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Furries and drama. Gotta have that damn high school-tier addiction to pointless drama. 

Buuuut it's Kero, so eh, it's kinda justified?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 19, 2021)

Except there's nothing pointless about that drama. That drama just need to leave, like, forever.


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2021)

On a nostalgic note, this place look fun!










						Ride on Yoshi. Race in a Mario Kart. Try to Forget the Pandemic.
					

Super Nintendo World opened in Osaka, Japan, months after initially planned and with everyone clad in masks.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thought I would post some engine porn here for the local gear heads.






Very sexy.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 19, 2021)

VeeStars said:


> hey im looking for this @VeeStars guy if you find him tell him hes a nerd


OwO

I'll make sure he knows!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 19, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> I'll make sure he knows!


Yes, please do. Nerd. :>


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 19, 2021)

Look at that real VS fake users ratio



Is this an incoming DDOS?


----------



## VeeStars (Mar 19, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes, please do. Nerd. :>


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 19, 2021)

VeeStars said:


>


_boops_


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 19, 2021)

VeeStars said:


> hey im looking for this @VeeStars guy if you find him tell him hes a nerd


Hey. I haven't seen you in awhile.


StolenMadWolf said:


> A lack of responses from the different literacy agents is getting to me again, who I have sent a story off to. I'm desprate for some kind of response because I really want to do more writing in the future and work further on the story in that novel. Getting the story released is the first step to that. There are people I know who are suggesting I write something else so I've got something extra on hand, but I don't want to write something else for regular comsumption until the actual original story is out there, and if it doesn't become successful it will throw such a big wrench into my plans that I wouldn't want to work on other stories and settings I have on hand, especially with how much time I've spent on this idea. It would just be too painful.
> 
> Writing even a short story before hearing back on the original novel would feel like giving up on it. I have tried my hand on a fanfic as per vote... but it hasn't garnered that much attention, and I have ran out of muse to try it, as it has proven more difficult than I hoped to write.
> 
> Becoming increasingly bored hasn't done me any favors there either. I'm not getting as much joy from gaming, which leaves art, and my own perfectionism gets in the way of that. So I'm stuck in a deepening slump.


First off, my general disclaimer is I haven't sent my fiction off to an agent or publisher, take what I say with a grain of salt. It may help to revise the manuscript for any grammatical errors and rework the plot for general audience depending what you are writing, as a starting point. However, I don't know what genre you are writing in and you're apparently in the UK, which is difficult market to publish in, particularly for science fiction and fantasy, because publishing houses there are looking to also market their books and authors here in the States, since the American literary market is larger.

So you may have more luck looking for American publishers to print your book than UK publishers.

Another aspect to consider is that a lot science fiction and fantasy imprints often look for sequels to works before agreeing to publish, so it can be easier to market a series rather than a stand-alone.

This guy breaks down the economics and intricacies of the publishing industry:





__





						Common Misconceptions About Publishing - Charlie's Diary
					





					www.antipope.org
				




If you need further advice about writing, you can contact me here on the forum.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 19, 2021)

Ah! Witchcraft!

*hides under blanket*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2021)

Furaffinity forums was very slow sending out login confirmation code today. All okay with the site?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 20, 2021)

Good morning. Also, pardon the grammar on the last post.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Furaffinity forums was very slow sending out login confirmation code today. All okay with the site?


So far as I can tell


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 20, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Ah! Witchcraft!
> 
> *hides under blanket*


OwO


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> OwO


Omg I remember pendelum. Its been so long since I listened to them


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 20, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> First off, my general disclaimer is I haven't sent my fiction off to an agent or publisher, take what I say with a grain of salt. It may help to revise the manuscript for any grammatical errors and rework the plot for general audience depending what you are writing, as a starting point. However, I don't know what genre you are writing in and you're apparently in the UK, which is difficult market to publish in, particularly for science fiction and fantasy, because publishing houses there are looking to also market their books and authors here in the States, since the American literary market is larger.
> 
> So you may have more luck looking for American publishers to print your book than UK publishers.
> 
> ...



It's a science-fiction story with werewolf elements, so on one hand, it has a niche, but hopefully it should be good for a wider audience. I suppose it would also make sense for British Publishers to eventully pass things over to the US, though I don't know how sci-fi/fantasy is difficult to get into.

The only problem is, publishers from both sides of the pond don't take maniscripts from authors, they have to go through Agents to do that.

Well, I'm hoping to do get the story together as a series, so that's a plus.

I'll give that link a read through, and if I think of anything extra I'll let you know!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> So far as I can tell



Do you use 2-factor?


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you use 2-factor?


Not for this site, no


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 21, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> It's a science-fiction story with werewolf elements, so on one hand, it has a niche, but hopefully it should be good for a wider audience. I suppose it would also make sense for British Publishers to eventully pass things over to the US, though I don't know how sci-fi/fantasy is difficult to get into.
> 
> The only problem is, publishers from both sides of the pond don't take maniscripts from authors, they have to go through Agents to do that.
> 
> ...


I wish you the best of luck, but this publisher is one of my favorite small presses, so maybe you may have luck with them: https://www.angryrobotbooks.com/submissions/


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Mar 21, 2021)

Good late afternoon, everyone. How was your day?


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 21, 2021)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Good late afternoon, everyone. How was your day?


Hey there, pretty good. Gots cooking done and had fun with dnd and twitch, how bout yourself


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 21, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I wish you the best of luck, but this publisher is one of my favorite small presses, so maybe you may have luck with them: https://www.angryrobotbooks.com/submissions/



I'll give them a look over as well, thanks!


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Mar 21, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Hey there, pretty good. Gots cooking done and had fun with dnd and twitch, how bout yourself


Nice! I have been reading about D&D for some time now, still need a lot of learning before i play ha. 
I have been doing good, thank you ^ ^ just eating some salad right now and chillin


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 21, 2021)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> Nice! I have been reading about D&D for some time now, still need a lot of learning before i play ha.
> I have been doing good, thank you ^ ^ just eating some salad right now and chillin


Nice. DnD is intimidating when you read about it but after a couple sessions thinga become fairly intuitive. Just need a group to show you the ropes.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Mar 21, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Nice. DnD is intimidating when you read about it but after a couple sessions thinga become fairly intuitive. Just need a group to show you the ropes.


Yeah, it sure is intimidating. But Youtube and Reddit helps out a lot. 
Good thing i have a willing group though, however they know less than me lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

*HOW ARE  YOU GENTLEMEN? ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US! YOU ARE ON THE WAY TO DESTRUCTION AND HAVE NO CHANCE, MAKE YOUR TIME! HA HA HA HA!*


----------



## HarlandWolf (Mar 22, 2021)

Can someone tell me please how people can accidentally necro a thread so I know what not to do. Just want to make sure I don't get the groups ire by accidentally doing it. Forewarned is forearmed and all that. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 22, 2021)

No one accidentally necro's a thread, they usually do it for shits and giggles. And let's say if they do, they are unaware of how old the thread is in the first place. Typically anything older than a year from the last post is considered a necro.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 22, 2021)

FureverWolf said:


> Can someone tell me please how people can accidentally necro a thread so I know what not to do. Just want to make sure I don't get the groups ire by accidentally doing it. Forewarned is forearmed and all that. Thank you.



As long as you can add to the conversation it's not against the rules to revive one. Some people will complain. Others will join in on the conversation.

Trolls will often revive an old thread and delete their comment, making it seem like the next person in line was responsible for doing so.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> As long as you can add to the conversation it's not against the rules to revive one. Some people will complain. Others will join in on the conversation.


This, essentially. Generally necroing threads that are like 6 months old or more is kind of bad netiquette, but if you add to the thread and a conversation starts I have no issues with it personally.


----------



## Punji (Mar 23, 2021)

My father called me out of the blue this morning. He said he "had a sudden overwhelming sense of dread that one of his cubs was in danger" and I was just like, _please don't use that word._


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2021)

Just wrote out two cards/letters and put spiffy stamps on them, to mail out to two furry friends, on this site : )

I think I am gonna finally get back into writing letters, something I used to do tons of, but let fall by the wayside. Felt nice, to be doing it again, and it's so fun, to get actual, physical mail, that isn't junk/bills.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 26, 2021)

apparently, one of the first uses of π for pi, was in 1706, 315 years ago, 314 years in 2020


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 27, 2021)

Watch; do these images make you feel amused, endeared, anxious or a weird combination of two or more?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Watch; do these images make you feel amused, endeared, anxious or a weird combination of two or more? View attachment 105818


OOOOwOOOO


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 27, 2021)

Chag Sameach.


----------



## sherlockwolf (Mar 27, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> OOOOwOOOO


And I thought our black ant infestation in California was bad o.o


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)

In Florida we got fire ants everywhere. Had a nasty incident where they snuck into my dorm. Took and strangely crunchy and suddenly painful bite of pizza before I realized the horror


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 28, 2021)

We don't have these problems in Canada because even if they were an issue, they would just die from da snow.  -w-


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> We don't have these problems in Canada because even if they were an issue, they would just die from da snow.  -w-



Apparently ants are bad at snowball fights.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2021)

Finally got the first dose of the vaccine today!

And I sense that this summer, things will be starting to get back to normal. Can't wait to start a social life again!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 4, 2021)

Simo said:


> Finally got the first dose of the vaccine today!
> 
> And I sense that this summer, things will be starting to get back to normal. Can't wait to start a social life again!


Awesome, I hope so too pal.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates it, and I wish an enjoyable Sunday to everyone else.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 4, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates it, and I wish an enjoyable Sunday to everyone else.


Happy Easter Nex and everyone else. All the rabbits and eggs for y'all


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates it, and I wish an enjoyable Sunday to everyone else.


You too!

*hugs you tightly.*


----------



## Eremurus (Apr 4, 2021)

The commission for my OC fursona is finally done. It's so good. Really happy with it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

Awesome! its always an awesome feeling to get some solid arts!


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2021)

I think I am (finally) going to have a ref sheet comissioned...nedd to make a 'looking for artists' post. Hoping to find something in an old-school, retro 'toony' style. Something along the lines of this style:






...anyone has any suggestions for an artists, lemme know! (budget is $150 or under)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

Simo said:


> I think I am (finally) going to have a ref sheet comissioned...nedd to make a 'looking for artists' post. Hoping to find something in an old-school, retro 'toony' style. Something along the lines of this style:
> 
> View attachment 106543
> 
> ...anyone has any suggestions for an artists, lemme know! (budget is $150 or under)


That totally seems like something you'd do xD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 4, 2021)

*Genestealer cultists enter the chat.*


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2021)

Wooo, hooooooooo! It's 70f here, and feels amazing. Looks like rain for the next few days, so I'm all eager to hit the woods and hunt...for morel mushrooms, the tastiest fungus their ever was. Hope this is a good year for them.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 5, 2021)

Simo said:


> Wooo, hooooooooo! It's 70f here, and feels amazing. Looks like rain for the next few days, so I'm all eager to hit the woods and hunt...for morel mushrooms, the tastiest fungus their ever was. Hope this is a good year for them.


I am jealous. They are so damn good


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I am jealous. They are so damn good


 They are tasty! Found only a few last year, was far too cold, and far too dray. But this year looks warm and moist, so I'm hoping for a good yield, but it's always iffy. I guess that's what makes it more fun; that these things are a real challenge to find!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 5, 2021)

Simo said:


> They are tasty! Found only a few last year, was far too cold, and far too dray. But this year looks warm and moist, so I'm hoping for a good yield, but it's always iffy. I guess that's what makes it more fun; that these things are a real challenge to find!


I should try mushroom hunting sometime, supposedly some good spots in central FL


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I should try mushroom hunting sometime, supposedly some good spots in central FL


 It's nice and peaceful, too, just being out in the woods. And you might see some wildlife. The only time I've spotted a badger in the wild, was out mushroom hunting here in Charlevoix county; a hissy and none too shy critter he was, too!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 5, 2021)

Simo said:


> It's nice and peaceful, too, just being out in the woods. And you might see some wildlife. The only time I've spotted a badger in the wild, was out mushroom hunting here in Charlevoix county; a hissy and none too shy critter he was, too!


Very cool, I will consider it next time I have a good chunk of time off


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey ho, how we all doing tonight/today/whatever othwr possible time description I could possibly use!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2021)

Pompadork said:


> Hey ho, how we all doing tonight/today/whatever othwr possible time description I could possibly use!


It's Wednesday, I've slept for less than 4 hours and couldn't find my bloody neckwarmer which was around my neck already, smh. 

This is gonna be an amazing day at work for sure.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 9, 2021)

Eh... I hate having to go to the store on a Friday night, but typically... I often do so, to avoid having to do it on the weekends.... (and this way here my weekends are more free).... in spite of grocery shopping always being a bit of a chore - I do enjoy the deals I get on Friday's and so, I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 11, 2021)

Speaking of shopping, what a brainfuck did I get today... I woke up slightly late, feeling 100% convinced I need to hurry up and get my groceries ASAP. Only after getting nearly ready to go, I realized it's actually Sunday and I don't need to go anywhere.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Speaking of shopping, what a brainfuck did I get today... I woke up slightly late, feeling 100% convinced I need to hurry up and get my groceries ASAP. Only after getting nearly ready to go, I realized it's actually Sunday and I don't need to go anywhere.


Brain: 404, out taking a nap. 

Grocery stores are closed over here on Sundays for the most part so I wouldn't be able to go even if I wanted to.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 11, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Brain: 404, out taking a nap.
> 
> Grocery stores are closed over here on Sundays for the most part so I wouldn't be able to go even if I wanted to.


Yeah, it's like this here too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Yeah, it's like this here too.


Most stores tend to be closed on Sundays. Theeen Monday comes around and practically half the planet want to go grocery shopping at the same time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2021)

>Sunday
>Pretty much barren and Spring looks to be around the corner
>Cue Monday
>Weather gods: "Hahahaha, nope"
>Snowstorm

The weather gods must be drunk or something this morning.


----------



## MysterPL (Apr 13, 2021)

Typically I just lurk here but whatever sorta in a typing mood 
Insomnia has been awful the past week and kinda starting to feel unhinged from the lack of sleep <>


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

A friend of mine who had a mastectomy can't come to visit me because the risks of catching a chest infection are too great and it could potentially kill her.

Since the pandemic started I haven't seen her in real life for ages.

Skype's just not the same.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Apr 16, 2021)

I know what you mean Netanye, still better to be safe than sorry right?

**********************

Feeling kinda philsophical as of late. Or in other worlds feel like I'm in need of soul searching.

I guess a big factor is the lack of activity or clear cut success I suppose. I've recently asked for some help on the agent front, but I don't know where that can get me, so I'm currently stuck in limbo whilst I hear for any extra details on that front. Whilst my art skills are getting better too, I still take alot of time to actually get through said pieces. Anytime I see a motorbike go by I immediately get sad, as my own motorbike is continously breaking down and I'm increasingly unwilling to get repairs out of fear I will jsut have to fork out more, leaving me questioning if I can even get a new machine or if it's even wise to get one with the current situation. I haven;t managed to sit down and start writing any choice of short story either. Any other hobby of mine is currently out of action again due to COVID.

I'm also beginning to feel homesick for a lack of a better world, even though I've been home for the last few months. I'm missing the vast chunk of inderpendence I had back during University where I was living on my own, that, and I kinda miss that Island that I lived and grew up on. Seeing a particualar image made suddenly want to be back there even for a day.

Couple that with a little bit of questioning, and well, I feel like I need to do that soul searching as already stated.

Might be over thinking things, but still... can't shake off the feeling. I feel like I desprately need to be doing something meaningful or be somewhere else meaningful.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 18, 2021)

Well, anyway - I've been thinking lately of buying this microwave. I'm not entirely sure if I'd shell out a large amount of money for it though, but..... *I do* kinda need a new one, so.... eh, I gotta hit the "purchase" button first though.


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 18, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well, anyway - I've been thinking lately of buying this microwave. I'm not entirely sure if I'd shell out a large amount of money for it though, but..... *I do* kinda need a new one, so.... eh, I gotta hit the "purchase" button first though.



Our main criteria for microwaves is “can we turn off the annoying beep?” Sharp appears to be the only brand that offers that particular feature, though.


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Our main criteria for microwaves is “can we turn off the annoying beep?” Sharp appears to be the only brand that offers that particular feature, though.


I am reminded that I have never owned a microwave oven, but that one might be handy, to heat up leftovers.


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 21, 2021)

I am so stoked right now!

Some of my friends run a local screenprinting shop. They’ve been doing quite well, and have been steadily expanding their equipment & production capabilities. This week they’re getting a shiny new toy - a direct-to-garment printer! This is awesome, cos they’ll be able to do single-run shirts in full color and not have to mess with screens for every single design.

I’ve been helping them with art & production, which means I’ll get to play around with the machine once it’s all set up and they complete the initial training. I’m really excited to see what the beastie can do!


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Apr 22, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Our main criteria for microwaves is “can we turn off the annoying beep?” Sharp appears to be the only brand that offers that particular feature, though.


I hate the beeping, it always wakes up family when they’re asleep and I’m heating something. So my tactic is to stare down the Microwave until it hits 1 second, and open it Before it hits 0. Works most of the time.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 22, 2021)

Wolf-Goes-Brrr said:


> I hate the beeping, it always wakes up family when they’re asleep and I’m heating something. So my tactic is to stare down the Microwave until it hits 1 second, and open it Before it hits 0. Works most of the time.


Ah, I do that too. My microwave beeps 5 times. 5 times! I get it, food is heated! Makes me want to design a revenge microwave that just keeps beeping until you open it. My devious brain!


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2021)

Starting to sell some various collectibles here that I've squirreled away, so that I can use the $ to buy a new integrated tube amp, for the stereo. (An integrated amp is an amp/pre-amp, in one unit) Here's the one I am pretty much set on; gonna try to find one used:





or, this version, which is a bit less:






They look pretty...and sound prettier : ) Very warm, open and mellow.


----------



## Wolf-Goes-Brrr (Apr 24, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Ah, I do that too. My microwave beeps 5 times. 5 times! I get it, food is heated! Makes me want to design a revenge microwave that just keeps beeping until you open it. My devious brain!


That is literally what this one does too! Five times, one or two is perfectly fine, why five? XD.
ooo, that would be terrible, constant beeping while you are doing, i.g, bathroom. Doing something productive etc. it would be as bad as a alarm clock!


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hey all, I am back!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 25, 2021)

Hey Back, I'm Santo ^w^


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 25, 2021)

Please, call me Melisa


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 25, 2021)

Welcome back. Whatcha up to?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 25, 2021)

Downloading large game files


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 25, 2021)

What games?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 25, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What games?


Call of duty black ops cold war


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 25, 2021)

Awesome, I've never played but I heard they're fun.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Hey all, I am back!


 Welcome back!

~

Got the second dose of the Pfizer vaccine yesterday, and oof. I'm glad I did, but all feverish, faint and woozy here; you could push me over with a feather.

Took the night off work, and am just gonna rest...but happy to be vaccinated, so life can become normal again


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 25, 2021)

Simo said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


Oooch!

I got my 2nd Moderna vaccine last week and I definitely had a reaction. I had achey, flu-like symptoms but my arm had a huge red patch around the injection site and a pretty extreme itchiness that radiated all down my arm. Then, over the week, the red patch slowly moved down my arm, too. Yuck, was a weird experience.

I hope you get to feeling better, Simo! *high-fives from 6ft apart until the vaccines kick in*


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2021)

That guy who made two threads in site discussion asking to date a girl '18-20', is being remarkably specific. 

21 year olds, 24 year olds? Too old apparently. 

Fortunately he's in luck though, because all the hottest 18-20 year old women spend their time looking for men on internet furry forums.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 25, 2021)

I have my suspicions that it is the same person who spent the day bumping their desperation thread. Maybe it’s a coincidence that both users are 19.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Hey all, I am back!



Welcome back. Long time, no floof!


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Apr 27, 2021)

Well here I am again! After a long break from the forums that is.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 27, 2021)

Harpo_K_Aussie said:


> Well here I am again! After a long break from the forums that is.


*Waves*

How are you?


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Apr 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Waves*
> 
> How are you?


I'm doing fine, thanks.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 27, 2021)

Harpo_K_Aussie said:


> I'm doing fine, thanks.


Of course ^w^


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 27, 2021)

So many people want to eat Melisa the cow for some reason, But I think Melisa is too cute to be eaten, What do you all think?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 27, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> So many people want to eat Melisa the cow for some reason, But I think Melisa is too cute to be eaten, What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 108391


*Boops*

Pretty cute UwU


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 27, 2021)

heh, Melisa is kind of been a long time coming into my life, I don't know what I would do without her.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 27, 2021)

How many OCs do ya got?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 27, 2021)

Four cow oc's


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 27, 2021)

Neato. What gotcha interested in that species?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Neato. What gotcha interested in that species?


Getting to know real cows up close and ice cream!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 27, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Getting to know real cows up close and ice cream!


OwO

Can you make ice cream?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> Can you make ice cream?


Sadly no


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 27, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Sadly no


Darn. Are they like back at the barnyard cows or are they more human?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 27, 2021)

I got into cows a few years ago.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 27, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Darn. Are they like back at the barnyard cows or are they more human?


More human-like.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 27, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> More human-like.


Neato!


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 28, 2021)

I just freaked out one of my little nephews cause he was having trouble with his homework and then I showed him my Calculus journal. My mans was having trouble with arithmetic only to see triple integrals in spherical coordinates with Jacobian change of variables. Anyways, I just finished tutoring him.

Also, finna gonna get my second Moderna shot in about two weeks.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 28, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I just freaked out one of my little nephews cause he was having trouble with his homework and then I showed him my Calculus journal. My mans was having trouble with arithmetic only to see triple integrals in spherical coordinates with Jacobian change of variables. Anyways, I just finished tutoring him.
> 
> Also, finna gonna get my second Moderna shot in about two weeks.


Thats good! Good luck with your shots, lol. The Nephew though is gonna be a bit harder.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats good! Good luck with your shots, lol. The Nephew though is gonna be a bit harder.


Thank you! He'll cry for a bit but he can tough it out. My cousin spoils him anyway so he'll probably get a toy or some sweets for powering through it.

Fun fact: if anyone's interested, it's not really necessary to do a Jacobian when converting a Cartesian problem to polar/cylindrical/spherical coordinates, you just need to change the limits of integration and function to match the new variables whether it's r/theta/z or rho/phi/theta. I just did it to see if I could.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 28, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Thank you! He'll cry for a bit but he can tough it out. My cousin spoils him anyway so he'll probably get a toy or some sweets for powering through it.
> 
> Fun fact: if anyone's interested, it's not really necessary to do a Jacobian when converting a Cartesian problem to polar/cylindrical/spherical coordinates, you just need to change the limits of integration and function to match the new variables whether it's r/theta/z or rho/phi/theta. I just did it to see if I could.


I don't even know what's going on. xD

So many words


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don't even know what's going on. xD
> 
> So many words


It's nerd stuff, don't worry about it!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 28, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> It's nerd stuff, don't worry about it!


What math are you in? And what year?


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What math are you in? And what year?


I'm at the end of Cal III right now so it's about 3 years in community college.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 28, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I'm at the end of Cal III right now so it's about 3 years in community college.


Awesome. Im heading into Uni in the fall


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 28, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I just freaked out one of my little nephews cause he was having trouble with his homework and then I showed him my Calculus journal. My mans was having trouble with arithmetic only to see triple integrals in spherical coordinates with Jacobian change of variables. Anyways, I just finished tutoring him.
> 
> Also, finna gonna get my second Moderna shot in about two weeks.


That kid is going to have nightmares!

Good luck with the 2nd shot! It seems like it either really kicks butt or doesn't do anything at all. My grandmother was fine. But I had a bit of an allergic reaction and then some flu-like symptoms for a couple of days. But the allergic part was my arm was so itchy under my skin radiating down from the injection site. And the inflammation moved, too. It was a weird experience.

With the first shot, I had almost no soreness or anything. But my grandmother was sore for several days. It’s so interesting how people react differently!


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 28, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> That kid is going to have nightmares!
> 
> Good luck with the 2nd shot! It seems like it either really kicks butt or doesn't do anything at all. My grandmother was fine. But I had a bit of an allergic reaction and then some flu-like symptoms for a couple of days. But the allergic part was my arm was so itchy under my skin radiating down from the injection site. And the inflammation moved, too. It was a weird experience.
> 
> With the first shot, I had almost no soreness or anything. But my grandmother was sore for several days. It’s so interesting how people react differently!


I had nightmares looking at how his teachers were teaching basic multiplication and division. Is this the "common core" math I've been hearing so much about? At least I got to teach him some VERY simplified basic proofs and axioms. 

I'm sorry to hear that happened to you. They told me the first time I got it that there might be a rash that could develop and to call them if it grows bigger or something. I don't know. Guess I'll just take an Advil for the soreness but it is weird that people can have different reactions.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

Anyone here like cows?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Anyone here like cows?


I do UwU

Very cute


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I do UwU
> 
> Very cute


What kind of cows do you find cute?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> What kind of cows do you find cute?


Whatcha mean what kind?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Whatcha mean what kind?


Dairy or beef, Free?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Dairy or beef, Free?


*Shrugs*

I dont know what the difference is.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Shrugs*
> 
> I dont know what the difference is.


That is probably a good thing not knowing the difference, let's just say favorite breed of cow instead?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> That is probably a good thing not knowing the difference, let's just say favorite breed of cow instead?


...

I know very little about cows. But I think lots of them are cute ^w^


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ...
> 
> I know very little about cows. But I think lots of them are cute ^w^


I love the breeds, Friesian, Jersey, Brown Swiss, Ayrshire, Holstein, Hereford and many more!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I love the breeds, Friesian, Jersey, Brown Swiss, Ayrshire, Holstein, Hereford and many more!


What are their features?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2021)

So, what are people up to?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> So, what are people up to?


*Shrug*

Ruling the universe.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What are their features?


Friesians have white and black or white and red coats, the latter coat color is not so common in dairy milking herds. Friesians are primarily used for dairy as in milk production.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Friesians have white and black or white and red coats, the latter coat color is not so common in dairy milking herds. Friesians are primarily used for dairy as in milk production.


They look cool Uwu


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> So, what are people up to?


Currently talking about cows, I am kind of needing a bit of chat with someone.


----------



## Raever (Apr 29, 2021)

Working, but afterwards I'll be jumping into a D&D session with friends so that's fun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2021)

Gotta wait months and months to hear back from the job I really want. 

Months and months. 

What do I even do if I get a different job offer in the mean time, I don't know. :]


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Gotta wait months and months to hear back from the job I really want.
> 
> Months and months.
> 
> What do I even do if I get a different job offer in the mean time, I don't know. :]


Take a temporary job to keep the bills paid until you hear back from the dream gig?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Shrug*
> 
> Ruling the universe.


When in doubt, rule the universe!



Dreammaker33 said:


> Currently talking about cows


Yes, I can see that.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> When in doubt, rule the universe!


Yes UwU


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

I could watch cows for a few hours!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I could watch cows for a few hours!


Do you take care of cows?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Do you take care of cows?


Sadly no, I kind of wish I did.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Sadly no, I kind of wish I did.


What made you fall in love with them?


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What made you fall in love with them?


A small cute cow plush toy that I received as a birthday gift, that was a number of years ago.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> A small cute cow plush toy that I received as a birthday gift, that was a number of years ago.


How old were ya if you dont mind my asking.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> How old were ya if you dont mind my asking.


Kind of hard to recall how old I was back then.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Kind of hard to recall how old I was back then.


Thats alright ^w^

*Hugs*

Cows are cool


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats alright ^w^
> 
> *Hugs*
> 
> Cows are cool


*Hugs back and lets out a cute moo* moo


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> *Hugs back and lets out a cute moo* moo


So cute ^w^


----------



## Raever (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm more a fan of deer, myself.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 29, 2021)

Raever said:


> I'm more a fan of deer, myself.


Excellent taste, 10/10 post.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2021)

What is your mood today?


----------



## Sairn (Apr 29, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What is your mood today?


Teluge looks about right lol


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 29, 2021)

2


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What is your mood today?


Harfam is me on a Monday morning


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What is your mood today?


this makes me loric face


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 2, 2021)

It's elementary, my dear Watson.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 3, 2021)

Just 4 more hours and I get two days off. ;u;


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 6, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


how to flirt naturaly


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 6, 2021)

Could a fursona be the same as an original character?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day to the moms here.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2021)

A beautiful spring day here in England.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 13, 2021)

I've kind of grown an affinity for tube scarfs over the course of the pandemic. Don't know why.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

hello egon! my english is fairly nice.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 20, 2021)

An interesting watch =D sounds a little bit surreal to hear someone talk about his job and colleagues, except it's exorcism


----------



## Filter (May 25, 2021)

People like talk about how UFOs or UAPs appear to maneuver in ways that defy what we know about physics. What isn't talked about as often, however, is the fact that photographic evidence is invariably low quality. Regardless of how sophisticated the camera technology is, the image is always ambiguous. I'll bet the aliens are frustrated whenever they try to take selfies.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2021)

@TyraWadman Just thought I'd say I love the new avatar. XD


----------



## TyraWadman (May 27, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> @TyraWadman Just thought I'd say I love the new avatar. XD



Thank you.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Thank you.


You are welcome!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2021)

June 4th 32 years ago, never forget


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 5, 2021)

The best time in summer is when cherries and strawberries ripen. Very soon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2021)

Day two of dropping bread from my daily consumption. Really going to feel weird dropping it for 2 months. On the flip side, I've lost 2kg thus far in total in May, which is nice.

Also have a pizza date in like 2 hours, which is gonna be nice. An exception to the no-bread policy I guess.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 19, 2021)

Why is there constantly a pharmacy bot trying to make accounts on here? 
I mean, "material4less" or "fangntalonbrewery" would make more sense to me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Why is there constantly a pharmacy bot trying to make accounts on here?
> I mean, "material4less" or "fangntalonbrewery" would make more sense to me.


Send them to Hugh Mungus up in the technical support department. That'll help with the bots me think.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 20, 2021)

Today's the international day against Coulrophobia. Down with the bigotry against clowns.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy fathers day.

I'm spending mine watching Marine films with my dad.


----------



## Simo (Jun 22, 2021)

wow, late June and it's currently 39f/4c.

Makes me wanna hibernate!


----------



## Simo (Jun 23, 2021)

Nick Cave's newest album, Gosteen, is about as cheerful as a funeral. 

And yet seldom have I heard such an uplifting album...I love it!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Cathode Ray Tubes


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 114491



College professors in a nutshell.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> College professors in a nutshell.



I _know_.
Those evil bastards teaching people vector calculus and Newtonian mechanics.
How very dare they.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I _know_.
> Those evil bastards teaching people vector calculus and Newtonian mechanics.
> How very dare they.



Pfft, no it's more like critical race theory, how people are evil unless you think a certain way, and how to get a useless degree as you flip burgers. Fun fact, I'm in STEM and I don't have to put up with that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Pfft, no it's more like critical race theory, how people are evil unless you think a certain way, and how to get a useless degree as you flip burgers. Fun fact, I'm in STEM and I don't have to put up with that.



I also completed a 'stem' science degree, so I don't recognise this cartoon idea of professors as brainwashers.

To be honest, I've never attended a social science lecture, so I can't really conclude anything much about people who teach that subject.

What I _do_ know though, is that this is clearly a political discussion- because this is a divisive political topic. Aren't we meant to avoid pointless political arguments on this forum? Why continue to bring this stuff up?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I also completed a science degree, so I don't recognise this cartoon idea of professors as brainwashers.
> 
> To be honest, I've never attended a social science lecture, so I can't really conclude anything much about people who teach that subject.
> 
> What I _do_ know though, is that this is clearly a political discussion- because this is a divisive political topic. Aren't we meant to avoid pointless political arguments on this forum? Why continue to bring this stuff up?



That's the thing, you did a STEM degree, not an humanities degree or something that isn't tangible. 

Yeah, because STEM, where the real people learn things and don't waste their time on useless degrees and indoctrination.

It's not about politics directly, it's how college is being used by non-stem degrees as a means of indoctrination and control. Then again I knew this from the get go and that is why I just took my core and moved into the tech sector for Cisco.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's the thing, you did a STEM degree, not an humanities degree or something that isn't tangible.
> 
> Yeah, because STEM, where the real people learn things and don't waste their time on useless degrees and indoctrination.
> 
> It's not about politics directly, it's how college is being used by non-stem degrees as a means of indoctrination and control. Then again I knew this from the get go and that is why I just took my core and moved into the tech sector for Cisco.


Using my superior throbbing brain as a STEM graduate, I can't really agree that people who study humanities are useless intangibles. 

We _do_ need historians, novelists, poets and musicians. Imagine if only accountants and mathematicians were available to act in cinema. ;] 

I understand people like to believe everybody who disagrees with them is stupid, but who really benefits from these cartoon stereotypes, feeling all of this hatred and disdain towards what are -often- imaginary people?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Using my superior throbbing brain as a STEM graduate, I can't really agree that people who study humanities are useless intangibles.
> 
> We _do_ need historians, novelists, poets and musicians. Imagine if only accountants and mathematicians were available to act in cinema. ;]
> 
> I understand people like to believe everybody who disagrees with them is stupid, but who really benefits from these cartoon stereotypes, feeling all of this hatred and disdain towards what are -often- imaginary people?



The job market shows it, I hate to be the baron of bad news but the employment aspects are not as great unless you're in the STEM fields. 

True, but studies show a lot of people can get these degrees without humanities and all these social sciences. I'm not saying people shouldn't pursue what they like, but know a lot of classes are actually rather detrimental these days to your actual learning. The problem is college is now following agendas rather than trying to set up people for the future. 

The picture is depicting a college professor giving you "approved" material, that fits their own worldview and lacks critical thinking of the actual world. I've had professors like this before, yes they do exist and it's sad how some people have failed students who don't agree with their limited outlook on life. One reason I am very glad to be out of my core classes...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The job market shows it, I hate to be the baron of bad news but the employment aspects are not as great unless you're in the STEM fields.
> 
> True, but studies show a lot of people can get these degrees without humanities and all these social sciences. I'm not saying people shouldn't pursue what they like, but know a lot of classes are actually rather detrimental these days to your actual learning. The problem is college is now following agendas rather than trying to set up people for the future.
> 
> The picture is depicting a college professor giving you "approved" material, that fits their own worldview and lacks critical thinking of the actual world. I've had professors like this before, yes they do exist and it's sad how some people have failed students who don't agree with their limited outlook on life. One reason I am very glad to be out of my core classes...



'_Bearer _of bad news'.
The '_Baron _of bad news' would be an interesting title for a supervillain though! ;D

This idea that humanities are pointless is, well, I guess maybe it makes people who did engineering degrees but _haven't_ found success in life feel better about themselves, because they have somebody they can say they are superior too. But I don't think it's entirely true.

And the idea that social sciences are all fuddy-duddy make believe is something nobody who actually _has_ a worthwhile STEM degree should believe. If you look at the mathematical field of statistics, for example, significant developments were introduced by sociologists, for example (go and check if you like).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> '_Bearer _of bad news'.
> The '_Baron _of bad news' would be an interesting title for a supervillain though! ;D
> 
> This idea that humanities are pointless is, well, I guess maybe it makes people who did engineering degrees but _haven't_ found success in life feel better about themselves, because they have somebody they can say they are superior too. But I don't think it's entirely true.
> ...



Sounds like a villain from Fairly Oddparents with that chin superhero.

It's not about that, I am taking no emotion into my statement when I talk about the humanities. I am stating from what I have experienced. I look at the outcomes of a class, will it help me pursue my career or not? I have been taught that you go to college to further your own success. 

Statistics and data can be manipulated, one reason I never wanted to go into a statistic class. I've done algebra, but I didn't want to go into that field, because I want to quite frankly get a degree that will get me money. As cold and logical as it sounds, I value getting back out of what I put into college. Sure, people can have success, and I'm not saying we should get rid of some courses, but I don't take statistics as anything rock solid. Never have. Simply because data can always be manipulated by human interests. I like to work hands on, I like to repair things.


----------



## DieselPowered (Jun 25, 2021)

__





						Critical Theory (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
					





					plato.stanford.edu
				




^ Who left that there?

*reads*

Oh, it's...not a pamphlet of cult indoctrination. Now i'm confused...

Moving swiftly on.

There's more to life than the job market, and certain fields can provide worthwhile study even if that study doesn't prove profitable in the long run. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sounds like a villain from Fairly Oddparents with that chin superhero.
> 
> It's not about that, I am taking no emotion into my statement when I talk about the humanities. I am stating from what I have experienced. I look at the outcomes of a class, will it help me pursue my career or not? I have been taught that you go to college to further your own success.
> 
> Statistics and data can be manipulated, one reason I never wanted to go into a statistic class. I've done algebra, but I didn't want to go into that field, because I want to quite frankly get a degree that will get me money. As cold and logical as it sounds, I value getting back out of what I put into college. Sure, people can have success, and I'm not saying we should get rid of some courses, but I don't take statistics as anything rock solid. Never have. Simply because data can always be manipulated by human interests. I like to work hands on, I like to repair things.



If you don't view statistics as a useful field, then I suppose you have to wave goodbye to the physics of thermodynamics, or atomic theory.
Say goodbye to the quantum mechanical understanding of physics that underlies much of modern computing.
... and if you don't believe in data at all, because humans will manipulate it, then your own claim that _data_ shows studying humanities will lead to an unsuccessful career can be dismissed. ;3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 25, 2021)

The real critical theory was the friends we made along the way :v


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh it is a cult, but if I give my full view on that people will get upset because it will get very political. 

At most you can get by pursuing a trade school or a trade skill, college is all about money. If you need a big fancy building with a bunch of overpaid people who didn't even take a class of teaching to tell you about life, then there's some issues. I wouldn't be going to college if it were not about the money. I don't need college to tell me how to find real value in my life.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If you don't believe in statistics, then I suppose you have to wave goodbye to the physics of thermodynamics, or atomic theory.
> 
> Say goodbye to the quantum mechanical understanding of physics that underlies much of modern computing.
> 
> ... and if you don't believe in data at all, then your own claim that _data_ shows studying humanities will lead to an unsuccessful career can be dismissed. ;3



Now when did I say that? I never said in scientific statistics, I'm more about social statistics. Science is science, but to say "I am X because of some survey done across the world in a place where you're mostly going to have people to respond to Y" is the issue.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Now when did I say that? I never said in scientific statistics, I'm more about social statistics. Science is science, but to say "I am X because of some survey done across the world in a place where you're mostly going to have people to respond to Y" is the issue.



Maybe you're wrong that statistics in social sciences like psychiatry or anthropology is all about conducting surveys?


----------



## DieselPowered (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh it is a cult, but if I give my full view on that people will get upset because it will get very political.
> 
> At most you can get by pursuing a trade school or a trade skill, college is all about money. If you need a big fancy building with a bunch of overpaid people who didn't even take a class of teaching to tell you about life, then there's some issues. I wouldn't be going to college if it were not about the money. I don't need college to tell me how to find real value in my life.


Current critical theory surrounding the concept of race amounts to exploring the idea of structural racism. Some people don't like that and make a big thing out of it. No one's in a cult, but a lot of people have their fingers firmly wedged in their ears and want to believe the "other side" is doing the same.

Those institutions serve as repositories of knowledge, some knowledge can't be spun into a profit. Money, or at least making it, is a largely irrelevant factor given the point of the institutions. The goals of the students are a different story.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe you're wrong that statistics in social sciences like psychiatry or anthropology is all about conducting surveys?



Never said it was just that, but I am tired of people going "well you're this because we took a study based on people like you. But oh look, we took it in a controlled region where most people will come out statistically in a way that coincides with our hypothesis." 

I actually did take an elective psychiatry class, but my professor wasn't that bad and it was more on the fundamentals like with Freud and whatnot. Still not my cup of tea but I've passed it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 25, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> There's more to life than the job market, and certain fields can provide worthwhile study even if that study doesn't prove profitable in the long run. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Very true!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> Current critical theory surrounding the concept of race amounts to exploring the idea of structural racism. Some people don't like that and make a big thing out of it. No one's in a cult, but a lot of people have their fingers firmly wedged in their ears and want to believe the "other side" is doing the same.
> 
> Those institutions serve as repositories of knowledge, some knowledge can't be spun into a profit. Money, or at least making it, is a largely irrelevant factor given the point of the institutions. The goals of the students are a different story.



Sorry, I will not condone being called "I am this because other people are that and so I must feel sad even when I am not like those other people." 

Race and whatnot aside, we call this "painting everyone with the same brush" and that is a bad way to go about doing things. Really really really bad people have done the same thing by painting certain people with very bad brushes that um, killed them. So as far as painting the world and it's people with the same brush I'd rather not tyvm.

The internet, where you can learn things on your own and you don't need to pay a professor to teach you. Isn't modern technology grand?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Very true!



Like propane, for example. 

and propane accessories.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> The internet, where you can learn things on your own and you don't need to pay a professor to teach you. Isn't modern technology grand?



I tried to explain that to the police, but they still won't let me perform surgery. :{


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Like propane, for example.
> 
> and propane accessories.



I sell promethium and promethium accessories to purge the alien.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Like propane, for example.
> 
> and propane accessories.
> 
> ...



Once more, that would fall under the 'S' in STEM.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Once more, that would fall under the 'S' in STEM.



It's a joke, Jared. 

The police have no problem with me performing surgeries. >:}


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It's a joke, Jared.
> 
> The police have no problem with me performing surgeries. >:}



Do you work in forensic analysis?


----------



## DieselPowered (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sorry, I will not condone being called "I am this because other people are that and so I must feel sad even when I am not like those other people."
> 
> Race and whatnot aside, we call this "painting everyone with the same brush" and that is a bad way to go about doing things. Really really really bad people have done the same thing by painting certain people with very bad brushes that um, killed them. So as far as painting the world and it's people with the same brush I'd rather not tyvm.
> 
> The internet, where you can learn things on your own and you don't need to pay a professor to teach you. Isn't modern technology grand?


I'm curious, has anyone actually said that to you?
In regards to painting people with the same brush, i'd need far more information before i'd consider the underlying comparison remotely valid.

Yes, modern technology is grand. With a bit of grit and determination you can learn anything, but you still have to buy the diploma to prove it to employers.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> I'm curious, has anyone actually said that to you?
> In regards to painting people with the same brush, i'd need far more information before i'd consider the underlying comparison remotely valid.
> 
> Yes, modern technology is grand. With a bit of grit and determination you can learn anything, but you still have to buy the diploma to prove it to employers.



Oh yes, I've been very discriminated against by people calling me all sorts of terrible things simply because of how I've voted and my views. Especially when I don't think like that, but guilt by association is a thing.

I'm talking about labeling people as enemies of the state, persona non grata, or untermensch because they're "problematic".  (With me being the _deplorable _btw, talking about me being this. Not talking about others, talking about how people have treated myself.) 

Ehhhhh, it depends. That's not as true as it used to be. A lot of places where I live will let you have a job without a degree but I live in rural Georgia where people want work ethic and experience.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> I'm curious, has anyone actually said that to you?
> In regards to painting people with the same brush, i'd need far more information before i'd consider the underlying comparison remotely valid.
> 
> Yes, modern technology is grand. With a bit of grit and determination you can learn anything, but you still have to buy the diploma to prove it to employers.



Oh, and these were on places like Discord and Deviantart btw, I was one time "interrogated" by a mod in a server in the Sonic fandom because I told them about my recent vote, even when they asked me "are you this" or "are you that" and I honestly replied that I'm not and they have the wrong idea, they banned me soon after even after I politely debunked their claims. Oh and then people come onto my DA comment section and call me all sorts of things due to my views and then they block me with replies. Typical of the internet, but hey it does happen.


----------



## DieselPowered (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh yes, I've been very discriminated against by people calling me all sorts of terrible things simply because of how I've voted and my views. Especially when I don't think like that, but guilt by association is a thing.
> 
> I'm talking about labeling people as enemies of the state, persona non grata, or untermensch because they're "problematic".  (With me being the _deplorable _btw, talking about me being this. Not talking about others, talking about how people have treated myself.)
> 
> Ehhhhh, it depends. That's not as true as it used to be. A lot of places where I live will let you have a job without a degree but I live in rural Georgia where people want work ethic and experience.





Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh, and these were on places like Discord and Deviantart btw, I was one time "interrogated" by a mod in a server in the Sonic fandom because I told them about my recent vote, even when they asked me "are you this" or "are you that" and I honestly replied that I'm not and they have the wrong idea, they banned me soon after even after I politely debunked their claims. Oh and then people come onto my DA comment section and call me all sorts of things due to my views and then they block me with replies. Typical of the internet, but hey it does happen.


Yep, people can be shitty on the internet. The issue fundamentally is one of respect, and people not granting any because of silly tribal association. Discord mods are stereotyped as being self serving, egocentric, and ban happy for a reason. So your altercation with the mod i don't put much stock in.

I understand flippant people will want to dismiss you as x regardless of what you actually believe because of surface markers, it only served to push moderate people into the same spaces as extremists in the recent past. It's a shame, and it's all too easy to dismiss others as either indoctrinated cultists or (i'm assuming this is what you've been called) fascists without a care in the world. But it's shallow, and it only serves to stifle genuine cooperative understanding in favour of increasingly delusional fearmondering.

You are not x because of the way you voted, and if any of my fellow cultists legitimately treated you like an untermensch i'd be the first in line to call them out on such blatantly hypocritical behavour. That's not how it works, but i understand how well meaning people implemented Karl Popper's ideas very poorly. Can't go into more detail without mentioning 45 and i'm not derailing the thread so, have a good evening.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

DieselPowered said:


> Yep, people can be shitty on the internet. The issue fundamentally is one of respect, and people not granting any because of silly tribal association. Discord mods are stereotyped as being self serving, egocentric, and ban happy for a reason. So your altercation with the mod i don't put much stock in.
> 
> I understand flippant people will want to dismiss you as x regardless of what you actually believe because of surface markers, it only served to push moderate people into the same spaces as extremists in the recent past. It's a shame, and it's all too easy to dismiss others as either indoctrinated cultists or (i'm assuming this is what you've been called) fascists without a care in the world. But it's shallow, and it only serves to stifle genuine cooperative understanding in favour of increasingly delusional fearmondering.
> 
> You are not x because of the way you voted, and if any of my fellow cultists legitimately treated you like an untermensch i'd be the first in line to call them out on such blatantly hypocritical behavour. That's not how it works, but i understand how well meaning people implemented Karl Popper's ideas very poorly. Can't go into more detail without mentioning 45 and i'm not derailing the thread so, have a good evening.



The part that gets me is I've clearly stated reasonably why I'm not what they thought I was, but they still banned me without even giving me a decent chance. Now, this was several years ago but like you said, the internet is filled with these type of people.

Exactly, I actually converse about issues with people from Europe who have been my friends for years, we but heads on our believes and ideals, but at least we have made up in the past. I am okay with people not agreeing with me, so long as they're civil about it. Oh, I've been called a terrorist, a killer supporter, a racist, ablest (even though I'm autistic), sexist (which is funny because no women I know in real life has every shown any animosity towards me, other than being just bad apples themselves that is)., racist, homophobic (even though I have several homosexual characters and I am good friends with a gay Italian friend who we roleplay with often), ect ect ect. Yeah, and the "best" part is these people immediately block or ban me from their discords without even getting to know me or hear my stance. This is why I have my own serve, but I have had a deviantart comment on my page recently told me I am a terrorist because I don't like our current president. Not getting into politics, but to call an average joe redneck autistic guy in the middle of the woods a terrorist because of their vote is utterly bonkers. 

Yeah, I like to often debate in my server in the War Room, but slandering is bad. My way of thinking is if you have to resort to this, you're clearly not conclusive with your thought process in anything. We could be talking about our favorite type of dogs and if you tell me poodles are better than German Shepard's, call me an dog hater because I prefer another dog, and then block me on Facebook then that would be sort of the same feeling of "what"?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2021)

Well this is surreal.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 26, 2021)

Look I hear there was a trainwreck going on and by contractual obligation I'm required to make at least one post on the subject matter before it moves on.

College... good?

Okay, okay. You can all go back to doing whatever.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 26, 2021)

I didn't know there was such a thing as contractual obligation to pointlessly chiming in


----------



## Balskarr (Jun 26, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as contractual obligation to pointlessly chiming in


That's where you're wrong kiddo.

Jokes aside. I tend to do it as I like to remind both sides of these silly arguments on this site that they're not quite as right as they think. Black and white thinking is very in during the current age. Particularly on the internet.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 26, 2021)

Hey yo thats kinda crazy but what the dog doin?
(Seriously, what is the dog doing?)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2021)

Balskarr said:


> That's where you're wrong kiddo.
> 
> Jokes aside. I tend to do it as I like to remind both sides of these silly arguments on this site that they're not quite as right as they think. Black and white thinking is very in during the current age. Particularly on the internet.



I lik grey, or gray thinking. Sides are too hostile to take, and they are never correct. Let's just get along and have some drinks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2021)

LiteralRaccoon said:


> Hey yo thats kinda crazy but what the dog doin?
> (Seriously, what is the dog doing?)


.This dog is being drunk and orderly.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2021)

*snorting into hand*
P...*snickers* P-p-*PENIS!!!*
*flees the scene before Mods arrive*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

Dr.Robotnik: PENGAS


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *snorting into hand*
> P...*snickers* P-p-*PENIS!!!*
> *flees the scene before Mods arrive*



*looks around*

Where!?

*looks down*

Oh. Yeah, sorry.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 27, 2021)

Balskarr said:


> That's where you're wrong kiddo.
> 
> Jokes aside. I tend to do it as I like to remind both sides of these silly arguments on this site that they're not quite as right as they think. Black and white thinking is very in during the current age. Particularly on the internet.


But nuance is dull! you can't get high on your own self-righteousness!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Jun 27, 2021)

Do Anthro Turtles Have Their Shell Clothing On And run very fast with longer Leg Limbs?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> But nuance is dull! you can't get high on your own self-righteousness!



Isn't your own signature an example of a black and white statement, which emphasises your own moral righteousness? 

Not saying you're right or wrong about it- I simply don't know about this subject personally- but just pointing this out in the interest of being nuanced. ;3



KitsuneMaster20 said:


> Do Anthro Turtles Have Their Shell Clothing On And run very fast with longer Leg Limbs?




Philosophy of the modern age.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Isn't your own signature an example of a black and white statement, which emphasises your own moral righteousness?
> 
> Not saying you're right or wrong about it- I simply don't know about this subject personally- but just pointing this out in the interest of being nuanced. ;3


No


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

This open thread is now current property of Eggman Enterprises.Bow before the great and genius Dr.Ivo Robotnik.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *snorting into hand*
> P...*snickers* P-p-*PENIS!!!*
> *flees the scene before Mods arrive*


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 29, 2021)

For a minute I thought this place didn't have a dark mode. My eyes were fucking frying.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 29, 2021)

Starting a collection of the cults that have their members cut off their genitals, so far I have Heaven's gate and Antrovis


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Starting a collection of the cults that have their members cut off their genitals, so far I have Heaven's gate and Antrovis



I've misread that as "I'm starting to collect Genestealer Cults." I was like "you should wait until they have a new codex." XD


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 30, 2021)

God I need a new action adventure game...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> God I need a new action adventure game...



*SONIC'S THE NAME, SPEED IS MY GAME. *


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 30, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *SONIC'S THE NAME, SPEED IS MY GAME. *


I've beaten every major Sonic entry several times over and gotten extremely adept at all flavors of his gameplay. He's my favorite franchise, but that's not exactly what I'm looking for. 
I wish I had a PS5 so I can get Ratchet and Clank but scalpers and chip shortages are a funny thing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> I've beaten every major Sonic entry several times over and gotten extremely adept at all flavors of his gameplay. He's my favorite franchise, but that's not exactly what I'm looking for.
> I wish I had a PS5 so I can get Ratchet and Clank but scalpers and chip shortages are a funny thing.



I'm playing Fallout, an "action and try not to die" adventure.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 30, 2021)

I don't think I'll ever in my life even look at another Fallout after playing 3 and New Vegas. Wouldn't take another Bethesda RPG for free.
But I'm over that formula of gameplay anyway. I just want more classic, traditional 3D adventures like...well like Ratchet and Clank. Or the N64 and Gamecube titles I grew up with.
The last things I played similar was Control and Blue Fire. If I can get something like Blue Fire but more refined, I'd be so set.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> I don't think I'll ever in my life even look at another Fallout after playing 3 and New Vegas. Wouldn't take another Bethesda RPG for free.
> But I'm over that formula of gameplay anyway. I just want more classic, traditional 3D adventures like...well like Ratchet and Clank. Or the N64 and Gamecube titles I grew up with.
> The last things I played similar was Control and Blue Fire. If I can get something like Blue Fire but more refined, I'd be so set.



Fallout 76 is actually pretty good, plus it's great if you just want to do whatever you want in the universe and don't care about any set pathway.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 30, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Fallout 76 is actually pretty good, plus it's great if you just want to do whatever you want in the universe and don't care about any set pathway.


Yeah that sounds the total opposite of what I want and 100% unappealing to me.
And I reiterate: I'm never touching another Bethesda RPG. _Especially_ Fallout 76. lmaoooo


I wish Yooka Laylee 1 wasn't a trainwreck. That would have been rad to be playing right now.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> Yeah that sounds the total opposite of what I want and 100% unappealing to me.
> And I reiterate: I'm never touching another Bethesda RPG. _Especially_ Fallout 76. lmaoooo
> 
> 
> I wish Yooka Laylee 1 wasn't a trainwreck. That would have been rad to be playing right now.



Your loss, I don't like a set story. I often play the bad guy and I'm fine with my villains win, or doing whatever.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 30, 2021)

"loss" 
please lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> "loss"
> please lol



The game is getting an fresh new update, so it's more popular than it was post launch.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *snorting into hand*
> P...*snickers* P-p-*PENIS!!!*
> *flees the scene before Mods arrive*


What are we, 10?
*snorts*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 30, 2021)

OMG this is awesome!




and in that new 360° view they can make. First time I saw a video like that, it was in a video explaining how dementia feels like


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy maple syrup day


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy three days before the more important day with the fireworks!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Happy maple syrup day



You know what must be done. 
EDIT YOUR ICON!!!


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You know what must be done.
> EDIT YOUR ICON!!!



Like this?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2021)

Looks like this thread, needs FREEDOM.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Like this?



)8 
I was kinda hoping to see my baby slurping down a bowl of maple syrup instead of _thuup._


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> )8
> I was kinda hoping to see my baby slurping down a bowl of maple syrup instead of _thuup._



Oh, that guy lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Oh, that guy lol



My babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy~!!!!


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Looks like this thread, needs FREEDOM.
> View attachment 115109



You have to wait another 2 1/2 days Mutt


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> You have to wait another 2 1/2 days Mutt
> 
> View attachment 115112



At least Canada isn't annexed like in Fallout.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> At least Canada isn't annexed like in Fallout.


 
Wouldn't be hard lmao


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Wouldn't be hard lmao



Espionage would be a big issue, we sound basically the same, unless you live in Quebec at this point.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 3, 2021)

that's a huge bitch


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2021)

OHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGODOHMIGOD!


			https://www.ticketmaster.no/event/667035
		


SABATON IS GONNA START THEIR TOUR IN OSLO SPEKTRUM ON THE 4TH OF MARCH!
Sabaton's one of my favourite bands.

I hate cities and groups, but it's Sabaton.. Maaaaan, this is torture. To go or not to go..


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy 4th of July, guys. 
Don't party too hard.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Happy 4th of July, guys.
> Don't party too hard.



I'm going to party even more now that you've said that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 7, 2021)

Ohmygodohmygodohmygod.

YES!

Ordered some tickets for the Sabaton concert which will take place on the 4th of March next year. Haven't been to a concert in a decade,  so this will be FUN!


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2021)

Got some new summertime art of my sona done:










...and to go along with it, I've started a new project:

A story, posted as a series of Tweets:

*Simo & the Melon Thieves*

...and so far, so good. It's been hard as a writer to get people to read anything, but this way, since it breaks things down into a chain of 2 to 4 tweets a day, it's a bit easier for people to read...or so it seems. It has the feel, almost, of doing a daily comic strip, only in words. I was a bit hesitant to try this, but why not? Gotta keep pushing, and finding ways to engane people.

Here's a link; but be warned, is NSFW; may contain squeaky skunks, and BAD foxes:



			https://d.furaffinity.net/art/simo-the-skunk/1625752730/1625752730.simo-the-skunk_photo_2021-07-06_19-18-00.jpg


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 115114


Two types of countries
1. Countries that predominantly use metric
2. Countries that have put astronauts on the moon


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 11, 2021)

America by and large DOES use the Metric system anyway. The general public not so much because imperial works for their mundane needs and even then we're still taught and use it in tandem with imperial growing up. But aside from certain, few industries where the switch would cost *billions*, we've adopted metrics already.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> America by and large DOES use the Metric system anyway. The general public not so much because imperial works for their mundane needs and even then we're still taught and use it in tandem with imperial growing up. But aside from certain, few industries where the switch would cost *billions*, we've adopted metrics already.


It's an indispensable system for precision in the professional sphere but you're unlikely to see many road signs displaying distances in km or recipes measuring in grams and liters within the United States, and practically nobody will tell you "it's 25 degrees outside" on a mild summer morning.  It's part inertia, part shortcomings of the system.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 11, 2021)

A lot of people think America rejected it when we didn't. If I have my history right, when Joseph Dombey was dispatched from France to debate it's use with an open minded US Congress, he was caught in a big storm (of course), blown off course, and was then -literally- captured by British pirates. And of course him being French in the 1700's, that didn't end well for him. He died as a hostage in the Caribbean and obviously didn't make it to the states. So we sort of just...kept using what we knew. 
Thomas Jefferson in fact was the one who requested an audience from France to receive the kilo because he felt metrics was the measurement system America needed.


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2021)

I like the metric system for measurements of weight/distance, but not for weather/temperature. 

I'm just too used to Fahrenheit, and see nothing wrong with it. Plus, the formula to convert between the two is too fussy to do easily in my head


----------



## Hogo (Jul 12, 2021)

Simo said:


> I like the metric system for measurements of weight/distance, but not for weather/temperature.
> 
> I'm just too used to Fahrenheit, and see nothing wrong with it. Plus, the formula to convert between the two is too fussy to do easily in my head



Yeah I hella struggle with the Farenheit to Celsius translation. You just have to remember the formula. And then you remember you need a calculator to do that formula unless you wanna do it all on paper. What's our go to calculator? That's right, a phone! Lets just do that work on our phone's calculator! Oh yeah...we can just put it into google and get an instant translation.

*sigh*

I think we shot ourselves in the foot by not going metric before the advent of cell phones. For my own entertainment I converted my current temperature with the formula and it was pretty easy but it doesn't always work out that way. (72 - 32 = 40, 40x5 is 200, 200 / 9 = 22.2)


----------



## Hogo (Jul 12, 2021)

I came in here to rant about another impulsive buy and how dumb I am for giving in to my TV series DVD hoarding but eh...math is always fun to rant about.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2021)

Simo said:


> I like the metric system for measurements of weight/distance, but not for weather/temperature.
> 
> I'm just too used to Fahrenheit, and see nothing wrong with it. Plus, the formula to convert between the two is too fussy to do easily in my head


Metric es numero uno.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 12, 2021)

I can't believe how much of a rare breed games like CrossCode are today. It's wild that I can't find shit else similar to this. I could have sworn there were more similar titles that aren't the same Zelda games I play through every year.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

God dammit I can't unhear Sad But True when this comes on.




And this sounds like it cribbed HEAVILY from Rammstein's _Engel_.





Why does this bother me?

E: and why the hell is Rammstein's _Moskau_ so hard to find on YT


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 12, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Two types of countries
> 1. Countries that predominantly use metric
> 2. Countries that have put astronauts on the moon


NASA uses the metric system, they did use it for the Apollo landing and officially adopted this much better system in 2007


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> NASA uses the metric system, they did use it for the Apollo landing and officially adopted this much better system in 2007


yes it's a tongue-in-cheek joke about American braggadocio in the face of our odd anachronisms and hangups

I can't imagine Imperial being anything CLOSE to precise enough to put objects into low-earth orbit never mind send things to other heavenly bodies, it's awful for precision, hell if you told me to do chemistry lab work with Imperial measurements I'd throw beakers at your head tbh


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 12, 2021)

Anyone else remember these?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Anyone else remember these?


Somewhat.  Wasn't really something I had at the core of my childhood.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 12, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> America by and large DOES use the Metric system anyway. The general public not so much because imperial works for their mundane needs and even then we're still taught and use it in tandem with imperial growing up. But aside from certain, few industries where the switch would cost *billions*, we've adopted metrics already.



I use it, especially when it comes to my characters.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Anyone else remember these?


I remember seeing ads for them as a kid, but I also remember not being able to afford them lol


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 13, 2021)

MaliceDaBear said:


> I remember seeing ads for them as a kid, but I also remember not being able to afford them lol


They have nothing you can't find on the internet with one search these days X3


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> They have nothing you can't find on the internet with one search these days X3


It's kind of bizarre to remember very well how it used to be with this - you'd go to the library and either sort through the card catalogue or (if they had them) use old amber-screened terminals to pull something up, see if it was at that library, see if it had already been completely checked out, put in a request for it to be brought in from another library in the area if needed, wait a couple weeks and go back.

Now? Type in search bar, you'll probably find it.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> They have nothing you can't find on the internet with one search these days X3


Very true, the internet has now spoiled us with the ability to find anything we wanna learn about almost instantly ^_^


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jul 13, 2021)

Who wants to talk about their fursonas?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 13, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> Who wants to talk about their fursonas?


I'm down : D

What are your sona's hobbies?


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 15, 2021)

I think a sex bot just PM'd me? Has this happened to anyone else before? Lol.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> I think a sex bot just PM'd me? Has this happened to anyone else before? Lol.


A few people have posted about it.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 15, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> I think a sex bot just PM'd me? Has this happened to anyone else before? Lol.


It doesn't matter what website you are on they will find you lmao


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 15, 2021)

Man why was that pride thread locked? Nothing even happened.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 15, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> Who wants to talk about their fursonas?



Sonic OC's?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 15, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> Man why was that pride thread locked? Nothing even happened.


Dunno, not really going to dwell on it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)

Going out for pizza today and will be introducing a new guy into my IRL social circle. Kind of excited as well as nervous.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2021)

>Frantically looks through his shirts for one he can use to match his jeans
>Realize something
>"..Wait. This isn't a date, wtf"
>Facepalms

I'm just going to hang out with a couple of friends and eat pizza but behave as if I am going out on a date with someone I like. Sheesh.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> A few people have posted about it.



It's u isn't it lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> It's u isn't it lol


N-No...
<_<
...
>_>


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2021)

Have y'all ever had those weird coincidences? Usually small but still weird to see how it happens all in the same day.

For some reason people seem to wanna make use of the flashlight on their iPhones inside the store, during the day, under our bright fluorescent lights. Wouldn't care if they all didn't happen to also browse the same part of the store and aim their phones in my direction. Those things are super bright. 

Other days it will be like everyone forgot their debit card. Usually it's just one or two throughout the whole day. 

I've definitely had more moments like this at Walmart but memory is fuzzy.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> It's u isn't it lol


Be honest, are you just switching back to thuup baby to see how long it takes me to notice? UuU 
'cause I've been holding off from saying anything all fucking day and it hurts.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Be honest, are you just switching back to thuup baby to see how long it takes me to notice? UuU
> 'cause I've been holding off from saying anything all fucking day and it hurts.



It's my favorite wojak lol


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)

Professor: "You are late for class"

Me: "Sorry, bad traffic"

Professor: "But it's an online class"

Me: "Yes, network traffic"


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 25, 2021)

Trying to plan meals so I can coast on leftovers for weeknights where I'm too beat to cook.  Still need to make sure I have all the ingredients for channa masala.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 4, 2021)

Well.... I did my grocery shopping tonight, and amazingly, the coffee I needed was on the shelf, (after them being out of stock for nearly a month).... and so - I guess I can't complain about going here tonight, even though I am a bit tired now from all these chores.








-----------------------
Anyways.... I hope all who read this are having a good week so far..... and are staying cool.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2021)

I've said previously I don't like driving cars. After today's long 3.5h trip however in a good Golf? 

I have to say my opinion on driving is definitely changing. Used to be outright scared of driving due to hating the idea of hurting let alone killing someone with the car, not to mention I hate the idea of a lack of information so I can make informed decisions.

I am.. starting to like driving, at least slightly. And with a good instructor of which I am having two of currently? Things on this front is going in an unexpected direction.


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 4, 2021)

back hurts after work. Today is just a great day.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 6, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well.... I did my grocery shopping tonight, and amazingly, the coffee I needed was on the shelf, (after them being out of stock for nearly a month).... and so - I guess I can't complain about going here tonight, even though I am a bit tired now from all these chores.


Eh.... Casero's a good brand of coffee..... but come to think of it - *this* is also quite tasty.... 

(the only thing is): it can get kinda pricey, well over $ 10 a jar..... where as the one above, is about *half* that price.... so that's usually the one I buy.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

Every day I go to work, I give myself an hour to get ready. 

In the morning I will get ready and still have 15 minutes left to chill.

In the afternoon it.will be about five or none. 

Why time do dis?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 7, 2021)

How does the hippie polygamist count his wives?
One mrs. Hippie
Two mrs. Hippie
Three mrs. Hippie
Four mrs. Hippie...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Every day I go to work, I give myself an hour to get ready.
> 
> In the morning I will get ready and still have 15 minutes left to chill.
> 
> ...


Probably because we're conditioned for a regular day-night cycle and we're psychologically less efficient in the afternoon, even if we're on a shift schedule.

Sorry about the shortage of time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2021)

I harvested guelder buries recently for making jam. 

OH MY GOD they smell awful when you boil them.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I harvested guelder buries recently for making jam.
> 
> OH MY GOD they smell awful when you boil them.


Out of curiosity, what do they smell like?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Out of curiosity, what do they smell like?



My brother thinks the smell is like old socks. To me it smells very strongly of frozen peas. It's taken about 3 days to clear. 

After you finish, the jam just tastes a bit like raspberry mixed with marmalade.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My brother thinks the smell is like old socks. To me it smells very strongly of frozen peas. It's taken about 3 days to clear.
> 
> After you finish, the jam just tastes a bit like raspberry mixed with marmalade.


Yeah, that is why no matter what I'm cooking, if I'm using the stove and or oven, I crack the kitchen window.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Yeah, that is why no matter what I'm cooking, if I'm using the stove and or oven, I crack the kitchen window.



If you're going to cook with these things I would strongly advise doing it on a bbq outside lol.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If you're going to cook with these things I would strongly advise doing it on a bbq outside lol.


I might just be tempted to hunt down the jam in the supermarkets here instead, lmao.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2021)

La Palma's been spewing magma all day. Wonder how long this one will last.


----------



## Eeltail (Sep 20, 2021)

Zero Co plastic bottles are way overpriced.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2021)

My friends are excited for the new CoD. Actively admitting it's a rushed reskinned copy of 2019, openly happy the Crash Bandicoot devs had their studio shut down for it, and preordering it on principal while raging in the >beta<.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 20, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> La Palma's been spewing magma all day. Wonder how long this one will last.


It has completely taken over the media in my region due to recent worries about a tsunami reaching our coast, depending on the explosivity. They said it was possible, but current activity has been deemed "modest" in these regards, and thus posing no risk


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> It has completely taken over the media in my region due to recent worries about a tsunami reaching our coast, depending on the explosivity. They said it was possible, but current activity has been deemed "modest" in these regards, and thus posing no risk


US East Coast or somewhere east of the Atlantic? I heard about the studies on that as well, but I don't think it's going to happen honestly. Last I checked, the highest quake was not even a 4 out of *22,000*+ that have occurred. Eruptions are unpredictable and at minimum last a week up to and up to 20 years on the extreme.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 20, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> US East Coast or somewhere east of the Atlantic? I heard about the studies on that as well, but I don't think it's going to happen honestly. Last I checked, the highest quake was not even a 4 out of *22,000*+ that have occurred. Eruptions are unpredictable and at minimum last a week up to and up to 20 years on the extreme.


Northeastern Brazil


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2021)

Christ it could extend THAT far too?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 20, 2021)

A few of the news recall studies from different universities in my country about the 1755 Lisbon earthquake, which produced a tsunami that reached our coast. The waves were about 2 to 6 meters high (*checks Google; that's 7 to 20ft*); and that's from a magnitude of at least 8

The epicenter of that earthquake was 290km/180 miles southwest from Lisbon; La Palma's 1379km/857 miles southwest, and closer to our Northeastern coast

EDIT: looks like I misinterpreted a bit of info so I cut that one out


----------



## Lenago (Sep 20, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> A few of the news recall studies from different universities in my country about the 1755 Lisbon earthquake, which produced a tsunami that reached our coast. The waves were about 2 to 6 meters high (*checks Google; that's 7 to 20ft*); and that's from a magnitude of at least 8
> 
> The epicenter of that earthquake was 290km/180 miles southwest from Lisbon; La Palma's 1379km/857 miles southwest, and closer to our Northeastern coast
> 
> EDIT: looks like I misinterpreted a bit of info so I cut that one out


Lisbon was left in total ruins, in portugal we  to this day Carry that trauma, many times worried that another like that could hit lisbon again


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 20, 2021)

lenago said:


> Lisbonbwas left in total ruins, im portugal we  to this day Carry that trauma, many times worried that another like that could hit lisbon again


When you told me about it before, I went on a research about current proceedings for the buildings in Lisbon... I see there's a law from 1958 that requires antiseismic reinforcement during the construction process, but not all of the city's buildings are that new or have received further shielding. So people are told to demand it from builders before renting a place, when it's still within their civil liability period; on the other hand, insurance companies and real estate firms could be more vocal about this

Either way I hope for your safety over there


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm so ready for Kena Bridge of Spirits tomorrow. Oh my GOD I've been waiting for this damn game.


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2021)

I got some art done!This one is by DoodleBunny, and I might use it as the label for some soaps I am starting to make as a hobby:







...and got a 'stylized' ref of Simo, though he seems to be at his 'pre-hibernation' weight


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 22, 2021)

Simo said:


> I got some art done!This one is by DoodleBunny, and I might use it as the label for some soaps I am starting to make as a hobby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eyyy, looking good!

How you been, Simo? It's been ages.


----------



## Eeltail (Sep 22, 2021)

We had a light tremor this morning. There was an earthquake in melbourne's northeast.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

i just moved to a new home and there's a girl i really like but i'm worried about things moving too fast.


----------



## Kope (Sep 23, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> It has completely taken over the media in my region due to recent worries about a tsunami reaching our coast, depending on the explosivity. They said it was possible, but current activity has been deemed "modest" in these regards, and thus posing no risk


Be safe


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2021)

When I see new accounts post on threads that are almost a decade old it makes me mighty suspicious. 

I suspect they aren't real people, but what is their purpose?


----------



## Regret (Sep 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> When I see new accounts post on threads that are almost a decade old it makes me mighty suspicious.
> 
> I suspect they aren't real people, but what is their purpose?



To make you paranoid.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 25, 2021)

Tehe


----------



## Filter (Sep 26, 2021)

I meant to share this earlier, but couldn't while FAF was offline, and then promptly forgot that I hadn't shared it here. Their expressions are great.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2021)

I always come check up on this guy's channel and I'm never disappointed. Amazing skill.


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 29, 2021)

things are going well with the girlfriend i made a week ago after moving to the new area.

her military dad is scary but we just click.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 29, 2021)

*Terrier noises*
*woofs*
*wins*


----------



## Eeltail (Sep 29, 2021)

Right after my dad makes chicken drumsticks he talks about raising chickens.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 29, 2021)

Lol


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 29, 2021)

helllooooo
I hath returneth!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2021)

Metroid really cannot get here sooner.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 30, 2021)

Just had some random call my number and leave a voicemail about how it's his birthday. Should I call him back?


----------



## TurbidCyno (Sep 30, 2021)

Going to attempt to get into writing again. Maybe this winter I'll finally finish a short story.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 30, 2021)

This movie's become so hard to find!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 1, 2021)

Woah.... there's a world outside forum games?


----------



## FarronTheFox (Oct 1, 2021)

heyooo


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 1, 2021)

Zardoz IS a fascinating movie, I find it weird that it seems better known because it showcases Sean Connery in a jockstrap, pretty disrespectful


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 1, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> Woah.... there's a world outside forum games?


I know right xD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 1, 2021)

Today is International Raccoon Appreciation Day <3


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I know right xD


Help me I'm scared ;w;


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 2, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> Help me I'm scared ;w;


A spoopier world indeed!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2021)

I will never get over how terrible and ugly a "game" Major/Minor was. 
Someone in my server has been chronicling his playthrough of it and its just been painful for him. Lmao


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 2, 2021)

Yo just made a twitter for my art and I have no idea where to post my stuff (mostly tf centric, but other furry & animal art as well as comix) 

Any good tag suggestions for art?


----------



## SerlisTialo (Oct 3, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


Your sig reads "Don't listen to the mainstream media, it's cancer in vision form" and boy are you a man of your word.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2021)

This has brought me peace in 3 seconds. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435920997509566469


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 4, 2021)

Das pretty nice


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 4, 2021)

SerlisTialo said:


> Your sig reads "Don't listen to the mainstream media, it's cancer in vision form" and boy are you a man of your word.


?


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 4, 2021)

Pine needle tea, yay or nay?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 7, 2021)

More furry Seinfeld.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 7, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> Pine needle tea, yay or nay?


I haven't tried it, but it sounds nice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2021)

I tried making 'Labrador tea' from Tuckamore leaves when I was in Canada. 

You have to throw the first infusion away to get rid of the poison, but the remainder didn't much taste of anything!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I tried making 'Labrador tea' from Tuckamore leaves when I was in Canada.
> 
> You have to throw the first infusion away to get rid of the poison, but the remainder didn't much taste of anything!


Did the tea wag at you?


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I tried making 'Labrador tea' from Tuckamore leaves when I was in Canada.
> 
> You have to throw the first infusion away to get rid of the poison, but the remainder didn't much taste of anything!



Doesn't seem like something I'd want to give a go.



Nexus Cabler said:


> I haven't tried it, but it sounds nice.



I had to order some online. There are White Pines in the parks near me, but I wouldn't be surprised if they've been sprayed with something.
You also want to research a bit to identify the right type of pine if foraging since there are a few toxic evergreen species. Eastern White Pine is supposed to be the most common go-to for tea I've read.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2021)

Edit I did of my friend's dumbass cat.
Idiot fell asleep on the way to his water bowl which was 8 inches from his face before he gave up.


----------



## Eeltail (Oct 11, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/yv2i7qQ

...mber offer


----------



## Candywing (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi guys, how are you doing


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

Candywing said:


> Hi guys, how are you doing


Doin' purdy good, how bout you?


----------



## Candywing (Oct 12, 2021)

I doing really good


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

Candywing said:


> I doing really good


That's grape!
What have you been up to lately?


----------



## Candywing (Oct 12, 2021)

First of all you said grape which makes me hungry. And second of all not that much


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

Candywing said:


> First of all you said grape which makes me hungry. And second of all not that much


I hope you've stocked up on grapes then. 8)


----------



## Candywing (Oct 13, 2021)

No I didn’t


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Oct 17, 2021)

My mother walked in the room as I was changing screens and she thought I was looking at naked women. Haha, oh mother, she is so silly it was actually naked furry men.


----------



## Outré (Oct 21, 2021)

I’ve just discovered Dr. booger picker.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I’ve just discovered Dr. booger picker.


Now I *ain't *watching that. But I've learned that there's a huge audience for these simple but cringe inducing operations. Like ToeBro and Dr. PimplePopper (which sounds like some silly doctor from a 90's kids novel).

Although ToeBro is fascinating because it's crazy how bad ingrown nails can get. Never realized. I couldn't watch more than what I was shown though. Looks so painful despite how strong the numbing techniques are.


----------



## Outré (Oct 22, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Now I *ain't *watching that. But I've learned that there's a huge audience for these simple but cringe inducing operations. Like ToeBro and Dr. PimplePopper (which sounds like some silly doctor from a 90's kids novel).
> 
> Although ToeBro is fascinating because it's crazy how bad ingrown nails can get. Never realized. I couldn't watch more than what I was shown though. Looks so painful despite how strong the numbing techniques are.


I watched a few of his videos… no one appears to be in any pain at all. I have mixed feelings on these types of videos. They are ikky and hard to watch, yet strangely satisfying at the same time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2021)

When the zookeeper tells me not to smile at the gorillas.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2021)

The idea of paying $60 for Pokemon Legends makes me sick.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> The idea of paying $60 for Pokemon Legends makes me sick.


Wow...
They literally just recycled BOTW and tried to incorporate pokemon into it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wow...
> They literally just recycled BOTW and tried to incorporate pokemon into it.


There is exceedingly little praise I care to give Wild, but even I wouldn't insult it by comparing it to Legends. FarCry 6 has more spirit than whatever this is. It's like a scrapped PS3 launch title.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> There is exceedingly little praise I care to give Wild, but even I wouldn't insult it by comparing it to Legends. FarCry 6 has more spirit than whatever this is. It's like a scrapped PS3 launch title.


I straight up mean they recycled game assets though. ToT


----------



## Oscar The Cone Snail (Nov 3, 2021)

you'd think there'd be a lot more frogs in vore since it's one of only a handful of creatures that actually swallows prey alive.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2021)

Oscar The Cone Snail said:


> you'd think there'd be a lot more frogs in vore since it's one of only a handful of creatures that actually swallows prey alive.


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

So I kind of had an idea. I want to remake the song like a Virgin by Madonna. But it’s going to be called “Like a Furgin”. It’s going to be about somebody learning about the Furry fandom, and then becoming obsessed, and trying on a fursuit for the very first time.

It’s probably a dumb idea but that’s the kind of stuff I think about. :


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 5, 2021)

can't do much worse


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> can't do much worse


It says the video is unavailable


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh never mind it’s still lets me click the link


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

Weird Al


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 5, 2021)

Fixed it.  And yes, so you can't do much worse


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

I kind of remember some movie with Wierd Al in it. It seems like it started out kind of like Raiders of the lost Ark


----------



## The-Courier (Nov 5, 2021)

Weird Al is in a lot of things


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

The movie I’m thinking of was either from the late 80s or early 90s. He was like the main character


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 5, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> The movie I’m thinking of was either from the late 80s or early 90s. He was like the main character


UHF


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> UHF


Yeah.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2021)

Playing N64 on my new 4K TV.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 5, 2021)

Tomorrow I have the choice of arriving to work 35 minutes early, or 5 minutes late


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2021)

God people think way too hard about their fursona.

"I dont how any of this works!! A-Are you supposed t-to have one with 7 colors in each eye? A-Am I allowed to have 78 for each mood as i-if anyone will notice? Can I make a fox like everyone else and still pretend I-I'm unique?"

Just make the shit. Or don't. There's no round table of dorks in matted dog costumes that knight some people and burn others based on their online personas. Do what you want.


----------



## Filter (Nov 23, 2021)

More furry Seinfeld.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 23, 2021)

I use to think that the "You Don't Know Jack" games was about answering questions about someone named Jack.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2021)

Steam please stop recommending me any nonsense just barely associated with something I've played.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

Hmm.... someone asked me what Friendly's is.....(here you go)... 
there are lots of ways to have ice cream here,


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2021)

There was a light snowfall overnight.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2021)

Glad I have Winter tires for my car. Once the snow arrives it's going to be a pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 7, 2021)

Part 3: coping with finals


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 8, 2021)

Part 4: Celebrating the dawn of Christmas
SOOOOOOOON


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 8, 2021)

Part 5: IT'S TOO SOOOON


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 14, 2021)

What, nothing to say?
Well, I hope you all are having a good life! Christmas is a coming, and soon we shall all have loot to share. I hope the holidays go well for all of you!!!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 14, 2021)

This forums climate would change dramatically if the simple like/react mechanic was removed.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This forums climate would change dramatically if the simple like/react mechanic was removed.


Hmm. Wouldn't mind a dislike button if we're going to have a like button.

Tho removing the like mechanic would be interesting to see. Got plenty of forums who don't use such a mechanic.


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 14, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> What, nothing to say?
> Well, I hope you all are having a good life! Christmas is a coming, and soon we shall all have loot to share. I hope the holidays go well for all of you!!!!!


*Christmas is canceled.




*


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This forums climate would change dramatically if the simple like/react mechanic was removed.


Nah.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 15, 2021)

The like button is great because if you don't have much to say beyond "I agree" or "I think this is cool" you have the option to do that rather than making an empty post


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm so boooooooorrrred
I'm at work and there's not really anything to do; its been super slow so I've just been browsing here, discord, and twitter and its just so dull.
Plus FF7 Remake comes out tomorrow and I just really wanna play that and knowing that'll happen tomorrow is making this day pass so much more slowly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> I'm so boooooooorrrred
> I'm at work and there's not really anything to do; its been super slow so I've just been browsing here, discord, and twitter and its just so dull.
> Plus FF7 Remake comes out tomorrow and I just really wanna play that and knowing that'll happen tomorrow is making this day pass so much more slowly.



Get back to work getting me pictures of spider-man!
>:{


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Get back to work getting me pictures of spider-man!
> >:{


----------



## Balskarr (Dec 15, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> The like button is great because if you don't have much to say beyond "I agree" or "I think this is cool" you have the option to do that rather than making an empty post


Lurkers say hi on this exact point.


----------



## LameFox (Dec 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This forums climate would change dramatically if the simple like/react mechanic was removed.


Doubtful. The only clear difference I've seen that make over the years is that people less often reply with just an emote now because they can do that instead. It's on the new platforms where likes and interaction affect visibility that it changes what people do.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 16, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> I'm so boooooooorrrred
> I'm at work and there's not really anything to do; its been super slow so I've just been browsing here, discord, and twitter and its just so dull.
> Plus FF7 Remake comes out tomorrow and I just really wanna play that and knowing that'll happen tomorrow is making this day pass so much more slowly.


Ugh I get back to work tomorrow for winter break and am not looking forwards to it


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> The like button is great because if you don't have much to say beyond "I agree" or "I think this is cool" you have the option to do that rather than making an empty post


i like the personal touch.

i can tailor the way it's said to explain my feelings better.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2021)

Wish PSO New Genesis wasnt boring. They really ruined my favorite MMO.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 25, 2021)

Here is what I got for Christmas


----------



## Raever (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy holidays dudes, eat something snazzy in celebration!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 25, 2021)

Aye, Merry Christmas. Hope everyone's having a good time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2021)

I've always thought LaTeX doesn't have an inbuilt word-counting function. 
Is this true or am I just stupid?


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Dec 26, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> The like button is great because if you don't have much to say beyond "I agree" or "I think this is cool" you have the option to do that rather than making an empty post


Oh yeah?, well I think you're cool, SO HA!
Seriously tho, being able to react to posts is nice when I don't feel like talking much.

I got a copy of SMT 5 for Christmas, I'm not sure if I wanna crack that open and lay in bed all day, or boot up Final Fantasy 14 and go through Endwalker. Hope everyone else is enjoying their holidays tho. :3


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 29, 2021)

I got like a bunch of art supplies that I'm scared to try out now


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2021)

It's hilarious going through profile settings and then seeing some of these. 





My god this place is ancient. haha


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Dec 29, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> It's hilarious going through profile settings and then seeing some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel ancient now, I remember using xfire with my friends.


Chad Firepaws said:


> I got like a bunch of art supplies that I'm scared to try out now


What kinda stuff ya get? but also:
 DO EET~


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2021)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> I feel ancient now, I remember using xfire with my friends.
> 
> What kinda stuff ya get? but also:
> DO EET~


I literally only know of XFire and...Raptor _through _this site's account settings. lol
Shit, Nintendo Club's been dead for about 6 years now?


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 30, 2021)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> I feel ancient now, I remember using xfire with my friends.
> 
> What kinda stuff ya get? but also:
> DO EET~


I'll put pictures later but it's some of the good stuff, a whole set of copics, bristol paper, a whole bunch of other fancy markers & stuff.  Got a regular sketchbook as well, at least that I can draw in :3  

But dang I'm kinda scared to break into the good stuff   ;w;   I'm not sure what I'd even draw


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2021)

No...

Not Betty White.
Not the Eternal One. How could this have happened?


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Dec 31, 2021)

Chad Firepaws said:


> I'll put pictures later but it's some of the good stuff, a whole set of copics, bristol paper, a whole bunch of other fancy markers & stuff.  Got a regular sketchbook as well, at least that I can draw in :3
> 
> But dang I'm kinda scared to break into the good stuff   ;w;   I'm not sure what I'd even draw


Yeah, I had copics for art school. I was too scared to use them and my sibling "borrowed" them. I ended up buying a cheaper set of artist's markers, but I'm still too nervous about runing them so I haven't drawn with them. xD


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy 2022 everypony


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2022)

Aye, Happy New Year.

*hic*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2022)

Same developer. Crazy.
I love seeing these contrasts.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Jan 4, 2022)

Why does McDonald's have a video game?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 4, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> Why does McDonald's have a video game?


Dont know why but it was pretty great honestly. Easy and on the simple side but it was very polished with great visuals and music.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> Why does McDonald's have a video game?


Is that jealousy I hear??? Why doesn't DOM-inoes have one???


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Is that jealousy I hear??? Why doesn't DOM-inoes have one???


Well at least they have a tile-based game. _*Ba-dum-tiss*_


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Jan 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Is that jealousy I hear??? Why doesn't DOM-inoes have one???


We may not have one but we've got a great toy selection


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 5, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> We may not have one but we've got a great toy selection


I hear _Sub_way has some too. ;D
...Do they still do that? Last time I got toys with a meal from Subway it was for Samurai Jack, so uhh, that was an eternity ago. xD


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 6, 2022)

me:
All the memes are for lazy introverted boys with no confidence. I'm the exact opposite.

friend:
We have K-pop.

me:
,BUT I'M STREET!


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 6, 2022)

Comfy-Girl said:


> me:
> All the memes are for lazy introverted boys with no confidence. I'm the exact opposite.
> 
> friend:
> ...


I'm street, the back street. Hit it boys!
*Stage lights points to Backstreet Boys concert*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 6, 2022)

I see I was trying to post in a thread and the shit just got deleted as I was typing. lol


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 6, 2022)

I gave my cat a bath and she knocked my headset in the tub. 
But my headset stopped me from getting a claw in my shoulder so all is well. xD
BUT SHE CLEAN AND NOW MAYBE MY ALLERGIES WILL LESSEN FOR A WEEK.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2022)

I am being super dumb today, but can anybody help me?

I want to have two variables, x and y, and a dependent variable z.

I want the combination of x and y to be predictive of z, but neither to be predictive of z on their own.

Should I just create a random vector of numbers, call that z, and that take another random vector of numbers (call that x) and subtract it to arrive at a residual and call that residual y?


Edit: this is not the way to do it; y is related to z very clearly.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am being super dumb today, but can anybody help me?
> 
> I want to have two variables, x and y, and a dependent variable z.
> 
> ...


We can just pick both *X* and *Y *to be independent and take on integer values from 0 to N-1 with equal probability (1/N), with N just being an arbitrarily chosen positive integer. Then, we can just choose that *Z *= (*X *+ *Y*) Mod N
Here _Mod_ is just the remainder from division by N.

With that choice, no matter what value *X* takes on, *Z* can still take on any value from 0 to N-1 equiprobably. Same applies for *Y*, given that the other is unknown. With both *X* and *Y *known though, *Z *is uniquely determined.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

I am not sure whether I should respond to contemplationistwolf's attempt to help, because I appear to be on his block list. 

I solved the problem in an inelegant way yesterday.

I defined a randomly distributed vector z
z = normal distribution (mean=0, standard deviation=1)
I defined a randomly distributed vector x
x = normal distribution (mean=0, standard deviation=1)
I then defined a suppressor variable as the difference between the two, with added noise
y=z-x + normal distribution (mean=0, standard deviation=1)
and then I added additional noise as I saw fit
y= y + normal distribution (mean=0, standard deviation=1)

and I re-ran the code until a random set was generated for which z does not depend on x or y, but *does* depend on their combination.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am not sure whether I should respond to contemplationistwolf's attempt to help, because I appear to be on his block list.
> 
> I solved the problem in an inelegant way yesterday.
> 
> ...


You are not on my block/ignore list, I don't have anyone on that list anymore, and block lists were done away with anyways. These days we just have one-sided ignore lists, where one party just won't see what the other posts, while the other party sees everything the first posts and can interact with them normally. The forum doesn't in any way notify if you are on a person's ignore list.

Given our unfortunate history of spats, I'm probably on your ignore list. You however are perfectly free to respond to me if you wish, though if you wish me to not address you at all then we can do that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> You are not on my block/ignore list, I don't have anyone on that list anymore, and block lists were done away with anyways. These days we just have one-sided ignore lists, where one party just won't see what the other posts, while the other party sees everything the first posts and can interact with them normally. The forum doesn't in any way notify if you are on a person's ignore list.
> 
> Given our unfortunate history of spats, I'm probably on your ignore list. You however are perfectly free to respond to me if you wish, though if you wish me to not address you at all then we can do that.



There was a forum update a while ago, which meant that block-lists became 'symmetric'.
So you must have been added to my block-list automatically at some point in the past without me realising. 

Anyway, I have produced the vectors with the properties I wanted, but I am now wondering whether I actually needed them for the idea I was trying to test.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> There was a forum update a while ago, which meant that block-lists became 'symmetric'.
> So you must have been added to my block-list automatically at some point in the past without me realising.
> 
> Anyway, I have produced the vectors with the properties I wanted, but I am now wondering whether I actually needed them for the idea I was trying to test.


Well, glad you figured out a suitable solution. Hey, why not share what idea you were trying to test, if it's not confidential or anything? From the looks of things, you do work on interesting things.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Well, glad you figured out a suitable solution. Hey, why not share what idea you were trying to test, if it's not confidential or anything? From the looks of things, you do work on interesting things.




Let's say I have a matrix of data about the animals I have observed in a wood. 
I also have a matrix of data about the weather conditions at the time I observed the animals, and the types of plants I saw.
I have a hypothesis that the occurrence of different animals might depend on both weather conditions and the types of plants available. 

so I was contriving a scenario where some pretend properties of the weather and plants didn't individually explain animal occurrence, but combine to explain it well.
In order so that I could produce a statistical work-flow to apply to real datasets that could detect these sorts of features.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Let's say I have a matrix of data about the animals I have observed in a wood.
> I also have a matrix of data about the weather conditions at the time I observed the animals, and the types of plants I saw.
> I have a hypothesis that the occurrence of different animals might depend on both weather conditions and the types of plants available.
> 
> ...



It's not really looking like there is a nice straightforward answer to this.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Let's say I have a matrix of data about the animals I have observed in a wood.
> I also have a matrix of data about the weather conditions at the time I observed the animals, and the types of plants I saw.
> I have a hypothesis that the occurrence of different animals might depend on both weather conditions and the types of plants available.
> 
> ...


Sounds not too dissimilar from the kind of project I myself had to do not too long ago. Basically, I had to take robot sensor data and the computations from our neural networks to construct a feature that helps us detect specific rare cases our robots ran into. The feature had to allow for a high recall and precision classifier to be constructed while also being possible to compute fast on a large quantity of historic robot data.

Anyhow, wish you luck figuring out the most appropriate workflow for that task! From what I gather of the task, I'd personally approach it by taking appropriate subsamples of the real datasets, like specific forest(s) and specific timespans, and then just experiment with various features that intuitively seem like they should be predictive, specific functions of plant presence and weather conditions. Then, I'd see how well the constructed features correlate with the occurrence of said animals, and I'd keep improving those features based on the results I see.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 13, 2022)

Spoiler: Covid Tier List


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Sounds not too dissimilar from the kind of project I myself had to do not too long ago. Basically, I had to take robot sensor data and the computations from our neural networks to construct a feature that helps us detect specific rare cases our robots ran into. The feature had to allow for a high recall and precision classifier to be constructed while also being possible to compute fast on a large quantity of historic robot data.
> 
> Anyhow, wish you luck figuring out the most appropriate workflow for that task! From what I gather of the task, I'd personally approach it by taking appropriate subsamples of the real datasets, like specific forest(s) and specific timespans, and then just experiment with various features that intuitively seem like they should be predictive, specific functions of plant presence and weather conditions. Then, I'd see how well the constructed features correlate with the occurrence of said animals, and I'd keep improving those features based on the results I see.



Fortunately the inferential methods I am using are all linear statistics. Neural network approaches are beyond me.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Fortunately the inferential methods I am using are all linear statistics. Neural network approaches are beyond me.


Thankfully I didn't have to build them on my own. I just used the results of what the ones in our robots computed. I'm not an expert in them by any means, not my precise specialty, though I have studied them a bit.



Fallowfox said:


> I solved the problem in an inelegant way yesterday.
> 
> I defined a randomly distributed vector z
> z = normal distribution (mean=0, standard deviation=1)
> ...


It's probably not gonna be useful anymore as you already generated the sets you wanted, but I think here's how you would get exactly what you wanted:

x = uniform distribution (min = 0.0, max = 1.0)
y = uniform distribution (min = 0.0, max = 1.0)
z = fmod(x+y, divisor = 1.0)

Here fmod is the floating point remainder by division function. I assume R is the language you are using, so here is its reference: https://www.rdocumentation.org/packages/RPMG/versions/2.2-3/topics/fmod


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2022)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Thankfully I didn't have to build them on my own. I just used the results of what the ones in our robots computed. I'm not an expert in them by any means, not my precise specialty, though I have studied them a bit.
> 
> 
> It's probably not gonna be useful anymore as you already generated the sets you wanted, but I think here's how you would get exactly what you wanted:
> ...



Thankyou for your advice. You are right that R is my favourite language. 

I have decided to use a matrix of real data decomposed into 'mutually orthogonal' components as the 'dependent' matrix, so that it contains real complexities such as structured non-uniform distributions. 
and then I have produced synthetic independent matrices, which are each structured by different independent components of the dependent matrix. 

So I know that multiple independent matrices should better constrain variance in the dependent matrix than any single independent matrix.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 15, 2022)

This has to be one of my favorite character designs in fucking years.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This has to be one of my favorite character designs in fucking years.
> View attachment 126037



Is actually very Picasso in the face.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This has to be one of my favorite character designs in fucking years.
> View attachment 126037


o3o


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Thankyou for your advice. You are right that R is my favourite language.
> 
> I have decided to use a matrix of real data decomposed into 'mutually orthogonal' components as the 'dependent' matrix, so that it contains real complexities such as structured non-uniform distributions.
> and then I have produced synthetic independent matrices, which are each structured by different independent components of the dependent matrix.
> ...


That sounds like a good idea! You could probably do clustering of the features (columns in your matrix I presume) into "dependence classes". Take one feature from each "dependence class" and you get a sort of an independent matrix. This could make it easy to construct different independent matrices to try out.

For the independent matrix, I would go through all triplets of features (columns), apply some function to the first two feature to construct a new feature, and then see how that new feature correlates with the third one. This is how I would go about trying to automatically find pairs of features that in combination correlate with the third one.

Though, idk if my ideas are useful or not as I'm not familiar with your exact problem, and there's no doubt a huge amount of domain-specific knowledge that you know but I don't that will heavily alter your approach to this. Regardless, it's a fun mental exercise to try to think about this, and anyways, it sounds like you are working on an interesting and non-trivial problem, so I wish you luck with this!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 15, 2022)

WarFrame sucks, bro. wtf


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2022)

_lurks_


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 16, 2022)

SashaBengal said:


> _lurks_


Hey.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Hey.


Henlo!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 16, 2022)

SashaBengal said:


> Henlo!


How's it going?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2022)

not bad, just poking around after like a year and a half of not logging in here XD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 16, 2022)

SashaBengal said:


> not bad, just poking around after like a year and a half of not logging in here XD


I'm not super regular myself, but it's nice to see you around. Hopefully the weekend is going well.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2022)

it's been decent. hbu?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 16, 2022)

SashaBengal said:


> it's been decent. hbu?


I've mostly been in with my girlfriend since our roommate had to visit a friend this weekend. There isn't much reason to go out here at the moment, but at least there's the long weekend.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I've mostly been in with my girlfriend since our roommate had to visit a friend this weekend. There isn't much reason to go out here at the moment, but at least there's the long weekend.


oh right, there's a holiday on monday isn't there. i always forget about monday holidays >.>


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 16, 2022)

Wait... it's a long weekend?
What holiday is it?!
(Oh, U.S holiday....)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 17, 2022)

Martin Luther King Jr. Day. Plus, it snowed here overnight.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2022)

SashaBengal said:


> _lurks_


*pokes*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 17, 2022)

Fire tweet. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482977714994831365


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> *pokes*


*pokes back*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2022)

Look at this dog






Stalwart. Cunning. Agile.
He stalks his prey but, respects it as a worthy adversary. An honorable warrior well practiced in humility to ever temper his mind. Never allowing his strength to sully his judgement through naïve overconfidence.

Magnificent...


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jan 19, 2022)

It's the first day of class and I'm pretty sure I went to the wrong one. I went to the right building, but the course schedule did not include a room number. So I just went in the room I was led to by someone at a desk. I had no idea it was the wrong one until just now, hours later.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> It's the first day of class and I'm pretty sure I went to the wrong one. I went to the right building, but the course schedule did not include a room number. So I just went in the room I was led to by someone at a desk. I had no idea it was the wrong one until just now, hours later.


RIP , I only laugh at this because I've done this before XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 19, 2022)

SashaBengal said:


> *pokes back*


How are you, love? Long time no see.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> It's the first day of class and I'm pretty sure I went to the wrong one. I went to the right building, but the course schedule did not include a room number. So I just went in the room I was led to by someone at a desk. I had no idea it was the wrong one until just now, hours later.



Did the content of the class not differ from what you expected?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 19, 2022)

Finally.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndieGaming/comments/s6wbz0


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jan 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Did the content of the class not differ from what you expected?


The class I went to was about animating and I have had a graphic design class before that was about 3d modeling.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 20, 2022)

As if I didn't have enough reasons to completely skip whatever the fuck Pokemon Legends is supposed to be, this is the cherry on top. This game has my least favorite designs yet and I generally like each new batch of critters. Even it's weirder goofier designs like Klefki and Vanillite.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 24, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> How are you, love? Long time no see.


been alright! i definitely don't check this as often as i should though lol. i'm on discord a lot more these days


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2022)

SashaBengal said:


> been alright! i definitely don't check this as often as i should though lol. i'm on discord a lot more these days


Hehe. Glad to hear you've been all right. Wouldn't mind catching up on Discord.


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 24, 2022)

Do y'all like to play Among Us?


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

I never thought I would say this, but for the first time in my life, I'm actually beginning to overwork myself, and I don't even have the excuse of shitty work hours now I have a new job with shorter shifts. My current shifts include working on three weekdays for around three and a half hours from 4pm to 7:30pm, whilst weekends last from 8:30 to 1:00pm. This wouldn't be that bad considering my current position and the pay (although not ideal for living on my own without adding in an extra shift), however, despite the short distance between home and work, I still have to fight my way through school rush or mid-day traffic at least once, so the actually journey times are actually 20-30 minutes for a journey of only 10 miles at least, and to play it safe, I give myself at least another 15 minutes. It also mean's that on weekdays, I'm not typically back in until 8:10pm.

The result is I now have to eat early dinners at 2pm at the latest rather than the typical 5-6:30 slot, which changes a few dynamics. This doesn't seem that bad, but I am also still actively training in the new job. That included rescue training that lasted eight hours on each of two days, and I'm due to take part in another set of training practicals this weekend. Not only that, but I have to go back over some assignments for small amendments, which will still take time with how many documents there are.

Again, fairly managable, except I am also going out on Tuesdays for an Acting Course, albeit one that I am enjoying very much, but it does mean another three hours and half an hour drive each way again. The result of all this scheduling, and the way the training and work/shadowing sessions are going, starting from the 22nd of Jan (a few days ago), I'll be out doing some kind of work, training or praticals for *13 straight days. *With only one day off before I'm back in to work, and the sooner I can get the training done, the sooner I can take up actual classes to teach that will free others to focus on their studies.

Eek.

And on top of that, there is also the creative work I'm going at in my spare time, which includes the following:

*Three* Seperate Writing Projects
One very large novel, _Nyulfur_, that I'm trying to work out how to get edited/published.
One shorter novella, _The Ship of Aurora_, currently a WIP for the first draft.
One fan-fic to get a small fanbase built up and to get some experience, _Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Guardians of Balance._

Art practice so I can eventully take commissions. The problem with this is once I actually get into a rhythm, I find it very hard to actually stop working on said art now (my new avatar being a case in point).
Running a large RP on SB, whilst also trying to keep up with character and world posts and updating records.
The latter two I often spend three or more hours looking at in the morning before I have to get something to eat, then when I get back, I'm often doing another couple of hours at least looking at anyone of the three until I head off to bed (often whilst simultaniously watching something, since myself and the family have been collectively been binging films and series since the start of the pandemic). Only then do I listen to some music or otherwise relax before calling in.

It's now becoming pretty apparent that I'm literally doing too much. Hopefully once the training calms down, I can ease back a bit, but still... after years of often being called lazy, I'm now actually overworking myself. And again, this is after dropping a 9-5 job in order to change careers and to focus on said creative endevours.

Don't get me wrong, some of this stuff is really fun. But it's still work... and beyond cutting back on some involvement in the RP (I've already said that I might be culling some of my own involvement/temporarily poofing myself in some cases), I actually have no idea how to do this...

Double eek.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 26, 2022)

Trans people at night.





Trans people in the morning.




(please get joke)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jan 28, 2022)

I need help with understanding what I am suppose to do for this assignment. The teacher might have talked about it in class, but I was busy doing something else for class.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Jan 28, 2022)

Just got back from the Florida Keys late Thursday night. (I stayed in Islamordora)


----------



## Regret (Jan 29, 2022)

Another week has passed.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jan 29, 2022)

Regret said:


> Another week has passed.


Another hour has passed.


----------



## Regret (Jan 29, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Another hour has passed.


That it has.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 30, 2022)

I think my desktop's mouse in getting ready to stop working soon, which kinda sucks..... I got a replacement already, but... ergonomically, it'll probably take some use for me to get used to again... eh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2022)

It is January, and I saw a butterfly outside today...

Numerous flowers from the wrong time of year are open and plants are struggling to grow as if they think it's meant to be spring.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It is January, and I saw a butterfly outside today...
> 
> Numerous flowers from the wrong time of year are open and plants are struggling to grow as if they think it's meant to be spring.


I've noticed the birds coming and going at all the weird/'wrong' times too. Definitely a sign that things be changing!


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 31, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Heh.....I'm buying a new mouse..... I can't stand this new thing after just a day.
> ----------------------
> Anyway..... someone asked me if I may be a former user on here in disguise...... nah, my matey.
> But my sparkling new avi is here just for the occasion.


My logitech G502 started dying last month, so I got myself a razer naga since it was on sale. I'm actually really happy about it so far. it took a bit to get used to. but also having those swappable side button panels being a number pad means I can finally use all my skills comfortably in final fantasy 14. xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I've noticed the birds coming and going at all the weird/'wrong' times too. Definitely a sign that things be changing!



We've ruined our world, and if we were given a fresh one we'd probably trash that as well. .-.


----------



## Kora2001 (Jan 31, 2022)

Hello everyone.
Will I find any transgender furs or threads following similiar topic here?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 31, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> My logitech G502 started dying last month, so I got myself a razer naga since it was on sale. I'm actually really happy about it so far. it took a bit to get used to. but also having those swappable side button panels being a number pad means I can finally use all my skills comfortably in final fantasy 14. xD


Eh...  I just need something that isn't too complicated that's ergonomically easier on my fingers...... especially when I do a lot of digital artwork with people and stuff like that..... the new one I got now is actually clunkier to use than the old one I had; and so..... I've got a bit of buyer's remorse at this point that I didn't get something different. Logitech's an excellent brand though.... I use one of their keyboards and it's a breeze to use.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh hey, private message!
[opens]
"Hello."


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 1, 2022)

Hello is supposed to be a greeting not a conversation starter by itself
I get those from time to time too and it's always annoying, right alongside rp requests
"Do you rp"
I dunno do you walk up to strangers irl to ask them to larp with you? No? Then why would you do that here


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 1, 2022)

Kora2001 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Will I find any transgender furs or threads following similiar topic here?


Yes
This forum has a rather large lgbt community
t. transgender fur


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 1, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh...  I just need something that isn't too complicated that's ergonomically easier on my fingers...... especially when I do a lot of digital artwork with people and stuff like that..... the new one I got now is actually clunkier to use than the old one I had; and so..... I've got a bit of buyer's remorse at this point that I didn't get something different. Logitech's an excellent brand though.... I use one of their keyboards and it's a breeze to use.


Yeah, I like Logitech, but some of their cheaper mice have an issue with the buttons ghost clicking after a while. in games that's not a super huge issue, but misfiring my line tool or releasing it early while I'm doing pixel art sucks. I usually use a tablet for my 2d art, but for dithering/patterns backgrounds I use my mouse. Having a comfy and  reliable mouse is really important for art. ^_^"


Judge Spear said:


> Oh hey, private message!
> [opens]
> "Hello."
> 
> View attachment 126960


You mean you get DMs? xD
I've only had a few people randomly message me on here. One person asked me if I wanted to be frens, and then a few others randomly dm'd me asking for free art. I haven't gotten those since I started doing pixel art tho.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 1, 2022)

I ignore DM's like that because if the follow up isn't begging me for art, its asking me to roleplay. The latter of which is an immediate block.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh hey, private message!
> [opens]
> "Hello."
> 
> View attachment 126960


Out of curiosity I just go "hello" back, wondering if this nitwit's thought further than a greeting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2022)

I saw a honey bee outside today.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I saw a honey bee outside today.


They're out working so early? Sounds like a real... _Busy Bee._ ;D


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 1, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Out of curiosity I just go "hello" back, wondering if this nitwit's thought further than a greeting.


Sometimes I do "Hi, what's up?" to see if they actually wanna talk about anything and almost always its "nothing much, you?" at which point I internally die inside


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 1, 2022)

The more I watch my friend stream and talk about Arceus, the more I'm glad I'll be saving $60. Because holy shit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2022)

Many honey bees have now emerged and the air is heavy with the smell of plants growing. 

So I guess this is Spring now...in February..._again _


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 2, 2022)

Still a lot of snow on the ground here.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 3, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/florida-ants-skulls-trap-jaw-ant-predator-nature-acid-spray-1217323 Ooooh! interesting!


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 3, 2022)

y'all
we need help in america
save us from ourselves


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 3, 2022)

Finally, a beast of a sandwich able to give Arby's meat mountain a run for their money.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 3, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> y'all
> we need help in america
> save us from ourselves
> 
> View attachment 127076


Average American lunch from the looks of it. And a hella tasty-looking one too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 3, 2022)

Art communities are fucking garbage, bro. God.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 4, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Art communities are fucking garbage, bro. God.


Bruh, one time I made a floor of a decrepit mansion using a modular kit I build myself (floor/ceiling/wall tiles in various states of decay and old victorian style furniture and their textures) In Unreal 4 and substance designer.  I wanted to do something like those mansions from Resident evil, but with a higher level of detail. I was feeling pretty good about how it turned out so I posted it to a 3D group and they hekkin ripped me a new one over it. Nothing was even constructive, They just accused me of hastily throwing together a scene with an asset pack. I haven't posted any 3d work since. -_-"


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 4, 2022)

A lost dog followed one of my coworkers all the way to the office and we had to entertain it and give it water while its owner was contacted and could come! the horror!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

Monster Nitro is so meh I don't even know how to explain the taste. >_<


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

I don't play any Starcraft II anymore but I still love watching Lowko's videos.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 4, 2022)

Telling my kids this was G1 Pokemon.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Telling my kids this was G1 Pokemon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 127135


What IS that from?


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 5, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> What IS that from?







One of Taito's flagship series.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 5, 2022)

Oh yeah! bedtime show!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2022)

It's February and some bushes are trying to grow leaves. 

Tiny oak saplings have been trying to come up since January. They're suffering pretty badly though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 9, 2022)

I got a good feeling Lightyear is gonna be the next Pixar movie since Inside-Out to make me ugly cry like the biggest fucking pussy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 11, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> Yeah, I like Logitech, but some of their cheaper mice have an issue with the buttons ghost clicking after a while. in games that's not a super huge issue, but misfiring my line tool or releasing it early while I'm doing pixel art sucks. I usually use a tablet for my 2d art, but for dithering/patterns backgrounds I use my mouse.


Well, I found a practically new mouse still boxed at the bottom of one of our desk drawers the other day; just sitting there under a pile of papers the whole time.

It kinda works alright... so, I won't have to buy another one at least.


----------



## Negotorp (Feb 11, 2022)

Is it common for furries to also enjoy transformation art/video/stories?


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 11, 2022)

FurEvil said:


> Is it common for furries to also enjoy tfs?


TFS?


----------



## KittyClaws16409 (Feb 11, 2022)

*Helllo! I am  Labyrinth! I am new to the furry fandom and love to make new friends!
*


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 11, 2022)

FurEvil said:


> Is it common for furries to also enjoy transformation art/video/stories?


More like transfurmation, amiright?






KittyClaws16409 said:


> *Helllo! I am  Labyrinth! I am new to the furry fandom and love to make new friends!
> *


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## KittyClaws16409 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> More like transfurmation, amiright?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks! How are you?*


----------



## Negotorp (Feb 14, 2022)

Ye.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 14, 2022)

Good meowning everynyan. May mew all have a wonfurful day full of cheer


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 14, 2022)

Mewsic to my ears, I hope everyone has an absolutely purrfect day. ;D


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm sure I will, its been a year since I first asked my girlfriend out on a date. Asked her out on Valentine's Day, and here we are!
Slow day at work too, it just recently stopped snowing so no one wanted to come in. Makes for an easy day, so I'm just chillin' listening to music by an mlp musician.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 14, 2022)

I completely forgot it's Valentines Day today. ^_^"
Happy Singles Appreciation Day to everyone else doing nothing special this evening. xD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 16, 2022)

It warms my heart to know that an AI somewhere could still be making music thousands of years after humanity's extinction.


----------



## Negotorp (Feb 16, 2022)

LOL


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 18, 2022)

Happy Friday everybunn~


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 20, 2022)

anyone else sees that?
Oh, and it happens elsewhere too


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 21, 2022)

Thoughts on him?


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 23, 2022)

I want to pet him, tell him he's a good boy, and then shoot an arrow at him as he's in the way of me kicking Vaati's butt


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 28, 2022)

My god, Netflix Punisher was brutal.
Scraping Russo's face down that shattered mirror is the single most painful looking thing I have ever seen in fiction. You'd think Ben Barnes was _actually_ getting his face shredded up too with how he was screaming. The writing missed a bit, but damn the acting hit when it needed to in that show.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> My god, Netflix Punisher was brutal.
> Scraping Russo's face down that shattered mirror is the single most painful looking thing I have ever seen in fiction. You'd think Ben Barnes was _actually_ getting his face shredded up too with how he was screaming. The writing missed a bit, but damn the acting hit when it needed to in that show.



I saw a couple of episodes of 'Punisher' and had to stop watching because it was too violent for me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 1, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I saw a couple of episodes of 'Punisher' and had to stop watching because it was too violent for me.


I found it somewhat refreshing considering how mild Marvel adaptations usually are. Had a nice intensity to it's tone that I was surprised to see.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 7, 2022)

The Phoenixed Forums
					

Reborn from the ashes of old, this is the continuation of the community formerly present at Fur Affinity Forums




					phoenix.corvidae.org
				



I did it! I was the last one to post on Phoenixed! I am the chosen one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 8, 2022)

Happy International Women's Day.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Mar 8, 2022)

Cheesecake is super fun to make. I'm doing a blueberry white chocolate cheesecake right now and it smells super good in the oven. :L
RIP Lactose intolerant future me tho. xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Happy International Women's Day.



_#You make me feel.
You make me feeeeeel like an international Wooomaaaaan.#_


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 9, 2022)

Oh wow!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 11, 2022)

What does it mean when, while playing, a cat hides under a blanket and doesn't react to anything you do, not even turning their head? I'm trying to figure out what they want me to do when that happens. I know it is not because of me being too rough.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Mar 11, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> What does it mean when, while playing, a cat hides under a blanket and doesn't react to anything you do, not even turning their head? I'm trying to figure out what they want me to do when that happens. I know it is not because of me being too rough.


You might've spooked 'em. cats hiding and ignoring people are both things they do when they're nervous, and not quite sure if you're a threat or not. Cats are _very impulsive_ so it's probably not something you're purposefully triggering in them, but they just got worried about something anyway. 



Spoiler



Hey that sounds like me. xD


. They should be fine after a little bit of alone time though.

 You could also try switching up how you play with them. shine a laser pointer around and occasionally bring it near you to give them treats when they "catch the dot" My void loves that one. She also loves me teasing her with pipe cleaners. I folded the ends and wrapped them tight so she can't hurt herself, and when she grabs it I let her pull it out of my hand and run off with her lil trophy. :3

Your mileage may vary, obviously, but I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 11, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> You might've spooked 'em. cats hiding and ignoring people are both things they do when they're nervous, and not quite sure if you're a threat or not. Cats are _very impulsive_ so it's probably not something you're purposefully triggering in them, but they just got worried about something anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will keep that in mind the next time it happens.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 12, 2022)

Holy shit, anime fucking sucks. Its like theyre ashamed of being remotely fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2022)

Decided to pick up The Expanse(ya, better late than never, I know), and holy shit. This series is pretty good. Been binging it all weekend.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 128699
> View attachment 128698
> 
> Holy shit, anime fucking sucks. Its like theyre ashamed of being remotely fun.


I'll admit I liked the first two seasons, but stopped watching after that so I have no idea where the franchise wound up. The bottom poster looks alright and kinda mysterious in a good way, but where are the Digimon, lol.

I think Patema Inverted has affected the design aesthetic for a lot of anime now, though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 12, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'll admit I liked the first two seasons, but stopped watching after that so I have no idea where the franchise wound up. The bottom poster looks alright and kinda mysterious in a good way, but where are the Digimon, lol.
> 
> I think Patema Inverted has affected the design aesthetic for a lot of anime now, though.


There's no personality to the bottom poster. You could take those kids and put them in any modern anime and I literally would not tell a difference. It looks like every generic slice of life in the last decade.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> There's no personality to the bottom poster. You could take those kids and put them in any modern anime and I literally would not tell a difference. It looks like every generic slice of life in the last decade.


Speaking from ignorance, I feel they're trying to attract a specific age demographic in Japan, so they're tailoring the protagonists to be more like them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 12, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Speaking from ignorance, I feel they're trying to attract specific age demographic in Japan, so they're tailoring the protagonists to be more like them.


Ouch.


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I saw a couple of episodes of 'Punisher' and had to stop watching because it was too violent for me.


After watching barely any TV shows or movies in the past few years, I'm finding that many shows seem far too violent for me to wanna watch...also, the thought also has crossed my mind that if all violence in TV and the movies was to be replaced with sex...it'd be interesting


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 13, 2022)

Simo said:


> After watching barely any TV shows or movies in the past few years, I'm finding that many shows seem far too violent for me to wanna watch...also, the thought also has crossed my mind that if all violence in TV and the movies was to be replaced with sex...it'd be interesting


Not sure which would be worse, Simo!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 17, 2022)

Yo... we so need a "candy we love" thread... again. Someone had one, but I can't remember where.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2022)

Nothing like a bottle of vodka and soda to drown your sorrows and grief even if it's for a short period.


----------



## Khafra (Mar 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Nothing like a bottle of vodka and soda to drown your sorrows and grief even if it's for a short period.


I recommend getting a shaker, some ice, making some syrup and learning how to mix proper drinks.
It's the same thing as vodka and soda, but you feel much more distinguished.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2022)

Khafra said:


> I recommend getting a shaker, some ice, making some syrup and learning how to mix proper drinks.
> It's the same thing as vodka and soda, but you feel much more distinguished.


I extremely rarely drink. Usually I'd just get like a cider or two to help me unwind after a week's worth of work and stress.

The vodka/soda combo is just to not make the vodka taste like crap due to the horrible after taste.


----------



## Khafra (Mar 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I extremely rarely drink. Usually I'd just get like a cider or two to help me unwind after a week's worth of work and stress.
> 
> The vodka/soda combo is just to not make the vodka taste like crap due to the horrible after taste.


True, it takes a special level of slav to enjoy the taste of vodka.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2022)

Khafra said:


> True, it takes a special level of slav to enjoy the taste of vodka.


Unfortunately I am a pureblood Viking, through and through. Funnily enough I don't like mead cus it taste like shit. 

add my reaction is just "...people actually like this crap??"


----------



## Khafra (Mar 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Unfortunately I am a pureblood Viking, through and through. Funnily enough I don't like mead cus it taste like shit.
> 
> add my reaction is just "...people actually like this crap??"


Well, to be fair I'd rather not drink pure vodka either, given the choice. The only exception would be my local Żubrówka, but even that goes much better with apple juice and cinnamon.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 19, 2022)

It feels good to vent on here on occasion..... I don't care what people say.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Unfortunately I am a pureblood Viking, through and through. Funnily enough I don't like mead cus it taste like shit.
> 
> *add my reaction is just "...people actually like this crap??"*



Norway should target its mead sales towards the middle east.
The qur'an forbids drinks made from fermented grapes or grains.
...but it says _nothing about honey_. >:}

Saudi Arabia and Iran; they'd obviously be better if the dicks in charge of them just chilled out a bit.



Khafra said:


> True, it takes a special level of slav to enjoy the taste of vodka.



Vodka tastes like a chemistry set to me, lol.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 19, 2022)

Simo said:


> After watching barely any TV shows or movies in the past few years, I'm finding that many shows seem far too violent for me to wanna watch...also, the thought also has crossed my mind that if all violence in TV and the movies was to be replaced with sex...it'd be interesting


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2022)

If it wasn't for all the PFAS, lead and carbon particulates we breathe in, how much longer would we live?


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 20, 2022)

Just watched Casino Royale. Best fucking 007 movie. My god.


----------



## Negotorp (Mar 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> If it wasn't for all the PFAS, lead and carbon particulates we breathe in, how much longer would we live?


IKR.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm actually in the mood for movies lately for some reason.
I have an itch for realistic white collar drama so I was recommended Margin Call.
GOOD. Fucking. Movie.


----------



## EnotikBrony (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello guys, how are you?


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 23, 2022)

I usually have no desire to watch a lot of movies or series. I'm more of an interactive type person. I'd rather *do* stuff. But lately I feel...starved of stories? Real stories with characters and good drama. I just wanted to get a hold of more good entertainment after just years of consuming or just being subjected to tired, cyclical nonsense to appease suits and the masses with the most pedestrian tastes. MCU, anime, terrible "horror", and slapstick with horrible gimmicks.

Watched Margin Call, Annihilation, and Life of Pi. I feel -so- refreshed and am looking for more.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Mar 23, 2022)

EnotikBrony said:


> Hello guys, how are you?


Henlo~ *waves


Judge Spear said:


> I usually have no desire to watch a lot of movies or series. I'm more of an interactive type person. I'd rather *do* stuff. But lately I feel...starved of stories? Real stories with characters and good drama. I just wanted to get a hold of more good entertainment after just years of consuming or just being subjected to tired, cyclical nonsense to appease suits and the masses with the most pedestrian tastes. MCU, anime, terrible "horror", and slapstick with horrible gimmicks.
> 
> Watched Margin Call, Annihilation, and Life of Pi. I feel -so- refreshed and am looking for more.


I just finished Mr. Robot. They pulled off the cybersecurity stuff really well compared to other shows with hackers, but the way mental illness was handled in really hooked me. :3 
It's kind of ironic tho, how so many shows use "not being one of the appeased masses" as a narrative point, while the show is clearly being so heavy handed about it specifically to appease the masses. xD


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)

Preventing Animal Cruelty and Torture (PACT) Act
					

The federal law prohibiting the creation and distribution of “crush videos” does not cover the underlying acts of animal abuse, which can occur beyond the reach of state cruelty laws. The PACT Act closes that loophole by extending federal jurisdiction to these specific, particularly heinous crimes.




					awionline.org
				




I had no idea Trump signed this into law. And its interesting because this came immediately during that massive ZooSadist scandal of 2018 (if you dont know what it that was, don't look it up unless you like Lexapro). This literally covers beat for beat exactly what those horrendous subhumans were doing to those animals and what they were calling the "fetish". 

Wonder if they caught wind of the events specifically since it made substantial waves online. Probably not. But I'd be just as surprised because I didnt think this was that widespread an issue.


----------



## FlareAeon (Mar 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Just watched Casino Royale. Best fucking 007 movie. My god.


Casino Royale is really good. XD I can't say which is my favorite Bond movie yet, probably any of the ones with Pierce Brosnan. He's the definitive Bond imo. 

Speaking of Casinos, I really need to watch Casino. I actually watched Godfather (all three parts) fairly recently, as I've never seen them before.


----------



## Negotorp (Mar 24, 2022)

Music.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Preventing Animal Cruelty and Torture (PACT) Act
> 
> 
> The federal law prohibiting the creation and distribution of “crush videos” does not cover the underlying acts of animal abuse, which can occur beyond the reach of state cruelty laws. The PACT Act closes that loophole by extending federal jurisdiction to these specific, particularly heinous crimes.
> ...


Ugh .. this has indeed been a widespread issue. I remember running into this fetish when I was still in school 10+ years ago. 

I think it was only in the past few years YouTube realized people were advertising this stuff through their platform.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> Casino Royale is really good. XD I can't say which is my favorite Bond movie yet, probably any of the ones with Pierce Brosnan. He's the definitive Bond imo.
> 
> Speaking of Casinos, I really need to watch Casino. I actually watched Godfather (all three parts) fairly recently, as I've never seen them before.


I might be inclined to agree honestly. Not that there's a clear look, but you see and hear Brosnan and something about him just aesthetically suits the idea of 007 more to me than the rest of them.
Brosnan, Craig, and Moore are my 3 favorites. But Pierce is like stupidly fucking handsome.



TyraWadman said:


> Ugh .. this has indeed been a widespread issue. I remember running into this fetish when I was still in school 10+ years ago.
> 
> I think it was only in the past few years YouTube realized people were advertising this stuff through their platform.


I found out about it when Metokur was covering that son of a bitch, KerotheWolf, speaking of YouTube...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2022)

Thought I'd be able to relax this weekend, but apparently some of my colleagues need a dedicated driver this Saturday for the curling and food social event that's being paid for by the company. So I may end up driving quite a bit on Saturday. Also get to show off the new car, which is awesome.

And yes, I shall have "Gas Gas Gas", on repeat, the entire trip.


----------



## FlareAeon (Mar 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I might be inclined to agree honestly. Not that there's a clear look, but you see and hear Brosnan and something about him just aesthetically suits the idea of 007 more to me than the rest of them.
> Brosnan, Craig, and Moore are my 3 favorites. But Pierce is like stupidly fucking handsome.



Have you listened to the 007 audiobooks? It's a much more visceral portrayal of Bond.



Yakamaru said:


> And yes, I shall have "Gas Gas Gas", on repeat, the entire trip.



"Do you like...my car?"

At least the food will be paid for, right? Every time my company sponsors get-togethers that's my excuse to try out all the bougie restaurants I don't normally go to. XD Yes, I'm that guy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> "Do you like...my car?"
> 
> At least the food will be paid for, right? Every time my company sponsors get-togethers that's my excuse to try out all the bougie restaurants I don't normally go to. XD Yes, I'm that guy.


The entire event and food will be paid for, ye. We have social events included in our annual budget. I don't really care for such social events as they don't interest me, but I were at least considering joining in just to be social outside of work. Haven't really interacted with my colleagues outside of my job.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)

I still can't get over this. lmao


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 25, 2022)

Ayyyy. Takin' mah girl out for her first wash while eating the remaining overtime pizza. Fun!


----------



## FlareAeon (Mar 25, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Ayyyy. Takin' mah girl out for her first wash while eating the remaining overtime pizza. Fun!



Gotta freshen her up before the big trip, eh? :3

Speaking of pizza, I ordered some the other day, and when I saw it was going to take 110-120 minutes, I was going to cancel it, but the app was all like "what cancel button?" -w- So here I was, hoping they'd just deliver it tomorrow, because there was a slight storm outside, when I get a notification that my pizza's on the way at 9 pm...way past dinner time...I apologized profusely to the poor delivery girl and gave her the biggest bill in my wallet at the time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 25, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> Gotta freshen her up before the big trip, eh? :3


Nah. Going to be a bit of a designated driver tomorrow for my colleagues driving people back home. Don't want to be showing people a dirty car.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## FlareAeon (Mar 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>



Nintendo definitely knows what they're doing.  Their designers are definitely intentionally making furbait.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 25, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> Nintendo definitely knows what they're doing.  Their designers are definitely intentionally making furbait.


Gonna keep it a stack with you...
Clawroline would *get it.*


----------



## Filter (Mar 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I still can't get over this. lmao


Me neither. Not that I find it surprising. Just very cool. I see the potential for this in many of the furries I've crossed paths with. There's impressive talent in this fandom, which becomes obvious when one scratches the surface. More than just artistic.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 26, 2022)

Filter said:


> Me neither. Not that I find it surprising. Just very cool. I see the potential for this in many of the furries I've crossed paths with. There's impressive talent in this fandom, which becomes obvious when one scratches the surface. More than just artistic.


Makes me think of this meme






If terrorists ever took out a furry convention they'd likely take out a major chunk of the US's STEM field workforce given that fursuiters tend to be wealthier or at least more established in their career fields.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm indifferent on it. I'm just not used to seeing someone in a really critical position openly expressing their fandom interests on a main platform. Its usually stuffy business talk with no banner and the most awkward work photo of themselves.

It is just not something you expect because usually SUPER up there practitioners and professionals keep it...well, professional even online.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Mar 27, 2022)

Just going to say hi and that I'm glad this forum isn't dead.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 28, 2022)

Oscars have never been interesting until last night. Lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 28, 2022)

Apparently the oscars still are a thing, or try rather, and shit's going down there!


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 28, 2022)

Watching American Psycho for the first time.
This movie is so...fucking...funny. I'm not even 25 minutes in at the time of typing this and this movie is just off the rails. I'm absolutely crying.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 29, 2022)

Did you know profile posts had a limit of 420 chars? smokey


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 30, 2022)

There are two outcomes to being overly afraid of ridicule : 1) if you fail, you'll become a joke 2) if you succeed, you'll be incredibly boring


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 30, 2022)

Christ it's like it doubled over the last 4 months. lmao
Steam really needs better personalization options. They just keep pushing stuff to me I immediately do not want to ever see again.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 31, 2022)

Art piece drawn by the lovely NikolkaArt over at FA. <3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 3, 2022)

I put cream in a leftover tuna sauce and expected it to be barely edible, but it's actually okay


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I put cream in a leftover tuna sauce and expected it to be barely edible, but it's actually okay


I'm so extremely glad.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 4, 2022)

*WARNING*: *SCREAMING*






I rarely make meme videos and I liked how this turned out so I figured I'd share. ;--;​


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 4, 2022)

Connor, if I lock a thread, the general idea is not to then take the content to another thread.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 4, 2022)

I saw that @ssaannttoo.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I saw that @ssaannttoo.


That was my bad. I shouldn't have gotten snarky.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 5, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Connor, if I lock a thread, the general idea is not to then take the content to another thread.


@Flamingo Oh.... sorry. I was just curious what context the statement he made, was about. (No intention to take the topic elsewhere after locking it though). ☺


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm hungry, but I'm too lazy to cook, and the food that can be heated in the microwave is all over. I'm too lazy to go to the store, actually. I also have a lot of housework to do, I really don't want to do anything! But it must be done, it is my duty. Being an adult sucks, I want to go back to being 19. =P


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 7, 2022)

I need rabbit characters from games. Strictly anthro.

No neko shit.
No transformation shit.

I can only think of a few for some reason.

I'm making a list because I'm an artist and I shill from time to time and I like rabbits
and I'm stupid.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Apr 7, 2022)

I did everything last night but sleep. Or that's how it feels anyway.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 9, 2022)

This fit so well in Sonic 2.
Always loved this damn song.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 10, 2022)

Cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 11, 2022)

I mentioned I watched American Psycho for the first time last month.
I keep thinking about this scene. This is the funniest movie I've ever watched. This had me laughing into a teary, phlegmy coughing fit. Choking on laughs






"The tasteful thickness of it..."

This is funnier for me because I actually majored in ad design which involved printing and making business cards.
Those cards are -dogshit- and none of them know what they're talking about. But I get the feeling that was intentional which only adds to everything.


----------



## Filter (Apr 13, 2022)

If somebody made a historical film about canine fursonas in the furry fandom, they could call it a dogyoumentary.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2022)

MK is hilarious because these characters get absolutely destroyed and just get right the fuck back up. 
Frost's Fatal Blow impales your chest, then impales through your eye, then through the top of your head.

Opponent immediately after: (9'-')9


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2022)

A lot of American body builders have died from heart attacks this year. 

I have been wondering whether, if body building was recognised as a genuine olympic sport, that it might help clean up the heart-destroying steroid use.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 15, 2022)

this has so much meaning for me I cannot even express
pls listen to the end if you find the beginning boring, it grows more emotional as it goes more artfully than I've ever heard anywhere else


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2022)

*chats openly*


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 15, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *chats openly*


FLAMINGOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Rimna (Apr 16, 2022)

Today on Duolingo, I decided to try for fun doing a few Danish and Finnish exercises. What even are these languages bro? Are they even real?

I wonder if people who speak non-slavic and (write)non-cyrillic languages feel the same way when they try to read or listen to my language.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *chats openly*


*chats closedly*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *chats openly*


UwU


----------



## Khafra (Apr 16, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Today on Duolingo, I decided to try for fun doing a few Danish and Finnish exercises. What even are these languages bro? Are they even real?
> 
> I wonder if people who speak non-slavic and (write)non-cyrillic languages feel the same way when they try to read or listen to my language.


Danish is a germanic language. If you've had contact with other ones before, it becomes very easy to grasp others. Just the knowledge of English helps.

Finnish is a completely different beast. It works in an alien way compared to any other European language, so...


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Danish is a germanic language. If you've had contact with other ones before, it becomes very easy to grasp others. Just the knowledge of English helps.
> 
> Finnish is a completely different beast. It works in an alien way compared to any other European language, so...
> View attachment 130579



Fug


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

I made a game thread and its actually cool wow


----------



## Kope (Apr 16, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Today on Duolingo, I decided to try for fun doing a few Danish and Finnish exercises. What even are these languages bro? Are they even real?
> 
> I wonder if people who speak non-slavic and (write)non-cyrillic languages feel the same way when they try to read or listen to my language.


I think we should get rid of all languages and do what canines do to understand each other smell butts : P


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2022)

Spring is progressing


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm so excited yall
In 3 hours I will be in Canada! This is my first time traveling out of the country and I'm going to see my girlfriend for the first time there!!!!
I'm so thrilled and giddy


----------



## Kope (Apr 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I'm so excited yall
> In 3 hours I will be in Canada! This is my first time traveling out of the country and I'm going to see my girlfriend for the first time there!!!!
> I'm so thrilled and giddy


Hope it goes well! Tell us what it’s like up there :3


----------



## TurbidCyno (Apr 18, 2022)

It snowed today.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I'm so excited yall
> In 3 hours I will be in Canada! This is my first time traveling out of the country and I'm going to see my girlfriend for the first time there!!!!
> I'm so thrilled and giddy


----------



## crocadilewatermelon (Apr 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I'm so excited yall
> In 3 hours I will be in Canada! This is my first time traveling out of the country and I'm going to see my girlfriend for the first time there!!!!
> I'm so thrilled and giddy


it's pretty awesome up here! welcome  hope you have a good time.


----------



## Kope (Apr 18, 2022)

TurbidCyno said:


> It snowed today.


I like snow


----------



## Regret (Apr 18, 2022)

TurbidCyno said:


> It snowed today.


Same here, went out this morning to a nice white car.  I don't mind it though.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 18, 2022)

Lime Chicken Marinade - Isabel Eats
					

This Lime Chicken Marinade makes perfect juicy chicken every time! Made with lime juice, lime zest, soy sauce, brown sugar, garlic, and more.




					www.isabeleats.com
				



Here’s a chicken recipe. Omit the brown sugar for a low-carb option, and the amount of garlic you use doesn’t matter. Measure it with your heart. (I shamelessly use 12 minced cloves every time. You will have the nastiest gas guaranteed.) >8D


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Lime Chicken Marinade - Isabel Eats
> 
> 
> This Lime Chicken Marinade makes perfect juicy chicken every time! Made with lime juice, lime zest, soy sauce, brown sugar, garlic, and more.
> ...


Okay, that looks really good not gonna lie.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Okay, that looks really good not gonna lie.


Make it for your girlfriend when you go visit. It’ll become a fond memory for sure.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Make it for your girlfriend when you go visit. It’ll become a fond memory for sure.


Hmm? I don't have a girlfriend. You may be confusing me with someone else.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2022)

Check out this badass dog.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm? I don't have a girlfriend. You may be confusing me with someone else.


Ah, my bad my bad. I read a previous post by you where you had actually quoted someone talking about visiting their girlfriend. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Ah, my bad my bad. I read a previous post by you where you had actually quoted someone talking about visiting their girlfriend. XD






*patpatpat*
It's okay to misread.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2022)

Belle Delphine is so horrifying. Like holy shit.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 21, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think we should get rid of all languages and do what canines do to understand each other smell butts : P


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Apr 21, 2022)

Pygmepatl said:


>


"Too political."
*nodnod*


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Apr 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Check out this badass dog.


bro got the shadow dye on :skull:  (terraria fans will get it)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 21, 2022)

I found this old forgotten furry website, it died a decade and a half ago so what's still available to check is like a time capsule https://yerf.metafur.org/


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Apr 21, 2022)

Pygmepatl said:


>


Unless you arent a coward, that is xD


----------



## Filter (Apr 21, 2022)

Keeba_Kodachi said:


> Unless you arent a coward, that is xD


I double-dog dare you.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Spring is progressing


That's a happy looking bee. Excellent shot.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2022)

Keeba_Kodachi said:


> bro got the shadow dye on :skull:  (terraria fans will get it)


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Apr 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 130838


Thank you for posting this amazing message. This image was a treat to behold. I hope you can post more AMAZING posts in the future. Good job on being funnier than me, even tho it wasn't even a joke. It was a reference. "(Terraria fans will get it)"


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 23, 2022)

Just got back from Canada and I'm delighted to say it was a wonderful time! Actually, these were some of the best days of my life. There's nothing like spending time close to the one you love who loves you in return. I'm so happy yall, lots of warm and happy feelings snuggling up close and holding hands with my gf as we explored the city.

Also the ketchup flavored lays chips are legit delicious, jealous of Canadians having that


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Apr 23, 2022)

OH NO HELP MY NON FURRY FRIENDS DIDNT KNOW I WAS A FURRY, YET TOLD ME I WOULD BE A HOT FURRY FEMBOY OR WHATEVER AND I TOOK THEIR ADVICE

SEND HELP, WHAT HAVE I CREATED
I TOOK THEIR ADVICE AND MADE ME A SHARK FEMBOY-


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 25, 2022)

:l


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Just got back from Canada and I'm delighted to say it was a wonderful time! Actually, these were some of the best days of my life. There's nothing like spending time close to the one you love who loves you in return. I'm so happy yall, lots of warm and happy feelings snuggling up close and holding hands with my gf as we explored the city.
> 
> Also the ketchup flavored lays chips are legit delicious, jealous of Canadians having that


...Ketchup flavoured Lay's? You what? xD

Glad to hear you had a wonderful time over there.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 25, 2022)

lol
Can't wait to see people feign outrage as if the pedophiles that run the place now are really any better than Mr. MoneyBanks Tesla Rocket Man.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518561124232347649


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2022)

*panics*


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 25, 2022)

Question. So in games there are creatures that can fire off natural projectiles through orphices on their body. We've seen it. Usually like a stinging insect that launches it's barb, something throwing its claws, or sending spines from its back flying.

But are there -any- animals that *can* actually do something like that? Obviously not with the insane lethal force as a game enemy. Just the same kind of idea as a defense.

The only thing I can think of are Bombardier Beetles or snakes that spit venom. But thats not exactly *projectiles* more so violent excretions. The only other thing I can think of are ulcerating hairs on a Tarantula.

I feel like if something did anything like this legit, it would be a bug or some wild sea creature.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Question. So in games there are creatures that can fire off natural projectiles through orphices on their body. We've seen it. Usually like a stinging insect that launches it's barb, something throwing its claws, or sending spines from its back flying.
> 
> But are there -any- animals that *can* actually do something like that? Obviously not with the insane lethal force as a game enemy. Just the same kind of idea as a defense.
> 
> ...



I did a brief check and I feel the answer is no. Maybe there is not a viable route for such an organ to evolve.



Judge Spear said:


> lol
> Can't wait to see people feign outrage as if the pedophiles that run the place now are really any better than Mr. MoneyBanks Tesla Rocket Man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518561124232347649




Is there a way for _all_ of the rich people involved to lose though? :}


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Apr 25, 2022)

Don't be like me and try to drink something while you're in the middle of a laughing fit cause it won't end well.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 26, 2022)

I found an injured snail on a driveway today, it was on a concrete slope between two concrete walls, I don't know how it got there and how it got away with just a little bit of shell broken. I found a nearby patch of wet grass isolated from the obvious dangers, even with a small concrete wall to keep it in the shade and prevent it from falling, maybe it can recover if bugs leave it alone. I've seen snails with patched up shells before.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2022)

Hmm.... there were some people on here discussing a topic around "microplastics" (last week)..... but - I'm unable to find it anywhere on here now.... . (I did a simple search today and I came up with nothing).

If someone who reads this could point me in the right direction (as to where this topic is located) - I'd appreciate it.... as there were some things on the topic there, that I wanted to add (which I'm unable to do now, as I can't find it).

@Fallowfox @Frank Gulotta I believe you two (correct me if I'm wrong) we're some of the users discussing it..... @Flamingo - or is this a closed discussion now that's off limits?...... any thoughts from you all?


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 26, 2022)

I wasn't aware I still had my profile/messages set to nobody/private :/


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Apr 26, 2022)

Nah bruh ;w;


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 27, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm.... there were some people on here discussing a topic around "microplastics" (last week)..... but - I'm unable to find it anywhere on here now.... . (I did a simple search today and I came up with nothing).
> 
> If someone who reads this could point me in the right direction (as to where this topic is located) - I'd appreciate it.... as there were some things on the topic there, that I wanted to add (which I'm unable to do now, as I can't find it).
> 
> @Fallowfox @Frank Gulotta I believe you two (correct me if I'm wrong) we're some of the users discussing it..... @Flamingo - or is this a closed discussion now that's off limits?...... any thoughts from you all?


I haven't uttered a word about nanomachines son that I think was another user that got banned


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 27, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> lol
> Can't wait to see people feign outrage as if the pedophiles that run the place now are really any better than Mr. MoneyBanks Tesla Rocket Man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518561124232347649


Now we can blame elon musk for being a zoo enabler allowing all the beastiality porn and zoophiles on there


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Apr 27, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Now we can blame elon musk for being a zoo enabler allowing all the beastiality porn and zoophiles on there


Yeah Elon why you enabling this kn your platform


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 27, 2022)

Keeba_Kodachi said:


> Yeah Elon why you enabling this kn your platform


Omw to cancel elon for being a zoo enabler


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Apr 27, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Omw to cancel elon for being a zoo enabler


On god lemme pull up twitter

Oh wait....


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Now we can blame elon musk for being a zoo enabler allowing all the beastiality porn and zoophiles on there


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2022)

New work hours, yay. More pay tho. o3o


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I haven't uttered a word about nanomachines son that I think was another user that got banned


@Kellan Meig'h recently mentioned a new study which showed microplastics have been observed in the human blood stream. 
I believe Kellan is still around and posting.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Kellan Meig'h recently mentioned a new study which showed microplastics have been observed in the human blood stream.
> I believe Kellan is still around and posting.


Trying to find that link - microplastics have now crossed over into the bloodstream. Scinentists have previously determined we ingest the average of one credit card a month, IIRC. It would seem if we are truly ingesting that amount, crossing the barrier into the bloodstream is not far fetched.

Here it is:


Could microplastics in human blood pose a health risk?

There you go. The human race us screwed now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2022)

Holy shit. Elon worked fast. 

Can say whatever you want on Twitter now and it wont automatically prompt you to edit your fucking tweets or ban you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2022)

You absolutely beautiful bastard, @Punji. I love you.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I haven't uttered a word about nanomachines son that I think was another user that got banned


@Frank Gulotta Oh... sorry - I must've confused you and that other user with someone else then..... never mind. 

I was going to write up an analysis of the topic, but.... I guess I shouldn't bother. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm.... there were some people on here discussing a topic around "microplastics" (last week)..... but - I'm unable to find it anywhere on here now.... . (I did a simple search today and I came up with nothing).
> 
> If someone who reads this could point me in the right direction (as to where this topic is located) - I'd appreciate it.... as there were some things on the topic there, that I wanted to add (which I'm unable to do now, as I can't find it).
> 
> @Fallowfox @Frank Gulotta I believe you two (correct me if I'm wrong) we're some of the users discussing it..... @Flamingo - or is this a closed discussion now that's off limits?...... any thoughts from you all?


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Holy shit. Elon worked fast.
> 
> Can say whatever you want on Twitter now and it wont automatically prompt you to edit your fucking tweets or ban you.


I think he is actually going to back off on Twitter due to Tesla stock dipping (plus he needs to cover 21 billion from Tesla stock to buy it) The man doesn’t stand for free speech anyhow as he fired those who critique his cars and blocks those who make fun of him.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think he is actually going to back off on Twitter due to Tesla stock dipping (plus he needs to cover 21 billion from Tesla stock to buy it) The man doesn’t stand for free speech anyhow as he fired those who critique his cars and blocks those who make fun of him.


Blocking doesnt stop you from talking. Thats a dumb take. If you were removed from a platform then you can somewhat say that.

And ANYONE who badmouths their employer gets fired.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

I have heard some suggestions that Elon Musk's attempt to buy Twitter was because he wanted to depress the share value of Tesla, so that he could sell them now and buy them back later at a cheaper price. 

Elon Musk has done that sort of market manipulation several times in the past, so I guess it's fully possible that's what this is. 

This guy has a cult of fans surrounding him though, so whatever he does people will think it's great.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I have heard some suggestions that Elon Musk's attempt to buy Twitter was because he wanted to depress the share value of Tesla, so that he could sell them now and buy them back later at a cheaper price.
> 
> Elon Musk has done that sort of market manipulation several times in the past, so I guess it's fully possible that's what this is.
> 
> This guy has a cult of fans surrounding him though, so whatever he does people will think it's great.



Elon smoked a weed and said a meme?!?!? WOW he's so fucking RELaTabLE!!! Hurhur Elon 4lyfe!!!

^seems to be the nature of his cult like followers.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2022)

*Flips a table*


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Blocking doesnt stop you from talking. Thats a dumb take. If you were removed from a platform then you can somewhat say that.
> 
> And ANYONE who badmouths their employer gets fired.


It’s an indication of what he could do as CEO. When you block left leaning people for bringing up valid critism and then you are given power to ban those people yourself through money from your parents emerald mine then it becomes problematic. You should look up what he his Unionbusting and racist lawsuits towards his factories if you want to understand more.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> *Flips a table*





Fallowfox said:


> I have heard some suggestions that Elon Musk's attempt to buy Twitter was because he wanted to depress the share value of Tesla, so that he could sell them now and buy them back later at a cheaper price.
> 
> Elon Musk has done that sort of market manipulation several times in the past, so I guess it's fully possible that's what this is.
> 
> This guy has a cult of fans surrounding him though, so whatever he does people will think it's great.


I think he’s the type of asshole that people either suck off or flip off.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s an indication of what he could do as CEO. When you block left leaning people for bringing up valid critism and then you are given power to ban those people yourself through money from your parents emerald mine then it becomes problematic. You should look up what he his Unionbusting and racist lawsuits towards his factories if you want to understand more.


He's not CEO and won't be.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> He's not CEO and won't be.


You know what I meant dog


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> You know what I meant dog


It's a very important distinction though. He'll own Twitter, but he won't be in charge of every granular decision. That's almost never how a chain of command operates. 
I think people are stressing themselves WAY too hard over a site that *couldn't* get any worse, exchanging hands from one asshole billionaire to another asshole billionaire.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It's a very important distinction though. He'll own Twitter, but he won't be in charge of every granular decision. That's almost never how a chain of command operates.
> I think people are stressing themselves WAY too hard over a site that *couldn't* get any worse, exchanging hands from one asshole billionaire to another asshole billionaire.


Look at gab or truth social and see all the Nazi pedophilic shit on there. That’s what weak TOS gets you so yeah it can get worse.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Look at gab or truth social and see all the Nazi pedophilic shit on there. That’s what weak TOS gets you so yeah it can get worse.


The pedo shit has been a thing on Twitter since 2019 when they gave """MAP's""" a space to fester and told someone the circulation of their underaged nudes "don't break TOS". So if you're worried about that being a thing outside those places, well, you're living it now.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The pedo shit has been a thing on Twitter since 2019 when they gave """MAP's""" a space to fester and told someone the circulation of their underaged nudes "don't break TOS". So if you're worried about that being a thing outside those places, well, you're living it now.


Absolute free speech allows these places to throw around nazi shit and pedo shit more (gab/any independent right wing Twitter killer) You can do a quick search if you don’t believe me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

I think everybody recognises that much tighter regulation of social media is going to be introduced in the next few years, as a result of wide-spread criminal or harmful but not 'technically' criminal behaviour that is endemic on these platforms. 

So whether Elon Musk claims he wants to loosen moderation may well be irrelevant anyway, because at the end of the day that decision is going to rest with legislators.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I think everybody recognises that much tighter regulation of social media is going to be introduced in the next few years, as a result of wide-spread criminal or harmful but not 'technically' criminal behaviour that is endemic on these platforms.
> 
> So whether Elon Musk claims he wants to loosen moderation may well be irrelevant anyway, because at the end of the day that decision is going to rest with legislators.


Trusting bureaucrats with fighting "crimes" that aren't actually crimes? what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Trusting bureaucrats with fighting "crimes" that aren't actually crimes? what could possibly go wrong?



An example is that in the UK it is not yet technically illegal to send unsolicited images of your genitals to women over social media.

All crimes are harmful behaviours that were not originally considered crimes until legislators wrote laws.


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Trusting bureaucrats with fighting "crimes" that aren't actually crimes? what could possibly go wrong?


Omg conservative libertarian brain is a mental disease I swear lol. Yes power can be abused, but if you want a country where no one has the power to enforce laws than go play Rust and see how fun that society would be.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Omg conservative libertarian brain is a mental disease I swear lol. Yes power can be abused, but if you want a country where no one has the power to enforce laws than go play Rust and see how fun that society would be.


So I should point out that laws against 'cyber-flashing' are being proposed by conservatives in the UK. 

I think Frank simply misunderstood what I meant by 'harmful but technically legal'. Largely this means actions that would be illegal in a public place, or content that would be illegal to send somebody in the mail or over a telephone, but which is _technically_ legal to distribute over the internet.


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So I should point out that laws against 'cyber-flashing' are being proposed by conservatives in the UK.
> 
> I think Frank simply misunderstood what I meant by 'harmful but technically legal'. Largely this means actions that would be illegal in a public place, or content that would be illegal to send somebody in the mail or over a telephone, but which is _technically_ legal to distribute over the internet.


Ah I see. I’ve just seen so many of bad takes from the right that it just hard to know if they are cabable of nuanced conversations anymore.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 30, 2022)

There was an ice cream truck in my neighborhood today. X3


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

The woods are so full of flowers it is like an alien world in there today.


----------



## SerialHowler (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Ah I see. I’ve just seen so many of bad takes from the right that it just hard to know if they are cabable of nuanced conversations anymore.


Self awareness level: 0 percent.


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

SerialHowler said:


> Self awareness level: 0 percent.


There’s nothing to respond to here.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> All crimes are harmful behaviours that were not originally considered crimes until legislators wrote laws.


And inversely "harmful" has been used in the past to criminalize behavior that wasn't. We all know it's coming to this and they'll raise fringe examples to justify draconian censorship. It always works this way, why would it magically change now?


Kope said:


> Omg conservative libertarian brain is a mental disease I swear lol. Yes power can be abused, but if you want a country where no one has the power to enforce laws than go play Rust and see how fun that society would be.


That wasn't very nice


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The woods are so full of flowers it is like an alien world in there today.


If I were a dog I would roll around and  pee all over that making it my territory uwu


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> And inversely "harmful" has been used in the past to criminalize behavior that wasn't. We all know it's coming to this and they'll raise fringe examples to justify draconian censorship. It always works this way, why would it magically change now?
> 
> That wasn't very nice



I don't know where you're going with this, Frank. 
Obviously there is widespread public dissatisfaction with the behaviour of big tech companies- and whether I personally agree with it or not- new legislation is obviously coming. 

What exactly do you wish for me to do about that? All I pointed out is that whatever promises Elon Musk makes, new laws are probably going to have a bigger influence on our lives.



Kope said:


> If I were a dog I would roll around and  pee all over that making it my territory uwu



Furry detected.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 30, 2022)

Buy me too Elon Musk Daddy UwU


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Buy me too Elon Musk Daddy UwU



Whatever Elon offers I'll double it. 

Since Elon's bid is currently zero I think I'm doing pretty well. :}


----------



## Rimna (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Whatever Elon offers I'll double it.
> 
> Since Elon's bid is currently zero I think I'm doing pretty well. :}


Sold


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 30, 2022)

Congratulations bidders and thank you for coming to this week's auction.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Obviously there is widespread public dissatisfaction with the behaviour of big tech companies- and whether I personally agree with it or not- new legislation is obviously coming.


There's public dissatisfaction about bureaucrats chipping away at freedom of speech too, so why is it that power-hungry bureaucrats only seem to graciously relent and listen to the people when they demand more restrictions? It's a doozy!


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> And inversely "harmful" has been used in the past to criminalize behavior that wasn't. We all know it's coming to this and they'll raise fringe examples to justify draconian censorship. It always works this way, why would it magically change now?
> 
> That wasn't very nice





Frank Gulotta said:


> There's public dissatisfaction about bureaucrats chipping away at freedom of speech too, so why is it that power-hungry bureaucrats only seem to graciously relent and listen to the people when they demand more restrictions? It's a doozy!


If you love freedom so much why isn’t there a freedom 2?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> There's public dissatisfaction about bureaucrats chipping away at freedom of speech too, so why is it that power-hungry bureaucrats only seem to graciously relent and listen to the people when they demand more restrictions? It's a doozy!



Frank I am not interested in the political axes you want to grind.
My post about twitter expressed zero opinions about whether upcoming legislation would be positive or not.


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Frank I am not interested in the political axes you want to grind.
> My post about twitter expressed zero opinions about whether upcoming legislation would be positive or not.


I think I read the EU has a tolerance policy that Twitter would have to follow even if Elon Crust bought it.


----------



## Balskarr (Apr 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Ah I see. I’ve just seen so many of bad takes from the right that it just hard to know if they are cabable of nuanced conversations anymore.


I've seen plenty myself from anyone who's too far gone on any side. Nuance is a myth in today's political age.


----------



## SerialHowler (Apr 30, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> I've seen plenty myself from anyone who's too far gone on any side. Nuance is a myth in today's political age.


But my political tribe is the right one. I clearly know best.


----------



## Kope (Apr 30, 2022)

SerialHowler said:


> But my political tribe is the right one. I clearly know best.


There’s valid critism in that,but we are currently living in a right wing economy so all we want is to try something new.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 30, 2022)

IHADCOOKIESANDMILKBEFOREBEDANDNOWIMWIGGLY

I SUMMON THEE @Minerva_Minx 
LET US DANCE THE NIGHT AWAY


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 30, 2022)

WOW making art packs is hard as shit. I'm not even making a comic. Just a series of themed images. It's taking fucking forever.


----------



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> WOW making art packs is hard as shit. I'm not even making a comic. Just a series of themed images. It's taking fucking forever.


Hire assistant artists?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (May 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hire assistant artists?


I wouldnt do that if I _had_ the money to pay people wages.


----------



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I wouldnt do that if I _had_ the money to pay people wages.


I work for only a small fee of a furry goth gf :3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I work for only a small fee of a furry goth gf :3


She give one pee pee touch.


----------



## Kope (May 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> She give one pee pee touch.


I want a waifu though >~<


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Fine.  I mean, I've offended myself worse.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

I really need to work on my morals


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I really need to work on my morals


But what about my articulated Minerva action figures??? I need to collect the whole set! :C


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Not safe for work, children under 18, or really, anything with a pulse,


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Oh forgot my manners.

The image is a wip by kokamugithu









						Userpage of kokamugithu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Thank you so much for coming :D. you can request art on this journal. SFW Request(url). NSFW Request(url). Status : Open. . you can chec ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Oof, killed the thread.  Sorry all.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Oof, killed the thread.  Sorry all.


You didn't kill the thread! 

You_ revitalized _it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Lmao, With my mug on a pillow?

Oh god...


----------



## Judge Spear (May 1, 2022)

I'm so glad I have a traditional mic now. Beyond done with PC headsets.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 2, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Holy shit. Elon worked fast.
> 
> Can say whatever you want on Twitter now and it wont automatically prompt you to edit your fucking tweets or ban you.


That will last until somebody calls him the "Head Twitwit."


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2022)

I think this corridor is slightly crooked. Weird building altogether, it has two upper floors but they're apparently empty according to a resident I talked to, only the two underground floors are occupied (although it's on a hill flank so I assume these people have windows), it sounds like it would also be challenging to navigate without the explanations she gave me (that are also on a helpful plan inside the elevators)


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2022)

God, that is a liminal space if I've ever fucking seen it.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 2, 2022)

I just got the giant pile of dishes done in my sink. ;w; 
Now I just gotta never cook again so that this can never happen again...


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> I just got the giant pile of dishes done in my sink. ;w;
> Now I just gotta never cook again so that this can never happen again...


Solution: Have someone cook for you. :>


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Solution: Have someone cook for you. :>


Troof.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Troof.


Wait, you don't like cooking?


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Wait, you don't like cooking?


Oh don't get me wrong. I LOVE cooking. I'm actually pretty good at it, too. 
I just don't like the cleanup afterwards.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Oh don't get me wrong. I LOVE cooking. I'm actually pretty good at it, too.
> I just don't like the cleanup afterwards.



Even though I have a dishwasher I still look at it liek "But now I have to put the dishes in the washerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" TnT
The cycle never ends


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Oh don't get me wrong. I LOVE cooking. I'm actually pretty good at it, too.
> I just don't like the cleanup afterwards.


Oh, my apologies. Thought you didn't like cooking.

Well, you can get one of those mini dishwashers you can throw on the kitchen bench or something. All you need is attach it to the kitchen sink and voila.

Ooor.. You can pay someone to do it for you.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Kope (May 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Oh forgot my manners.
> 
> The image is a wip by kokamugithu
> 
> ...


Good stuff here


----------



## JayNiDogg (May 2, 2022)

Hello


----------



## JayNiDogg (May 2, 2022)

I'm extremely bad at dating, but I'd like to make friends with someone. Because I'm a little lonely here


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 131488


The what now?


----------



## Regret (May 3, 2022)

Today is going to a great day, I can feel it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 3, 2022)

I am going to work and smashing my head on my keyboard.  Repeatedly.  

First, i need a scrunchy so my keyboard won't stick to my face be ause of tangled hair in the keys.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 3, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I am going to work and smashing my head on my keyboard.  Repeatedly.
> 
> First, i need a scrunchy so my keyboard won't stick to my face be ause of tangled hair in the keys.


I never go to that much effort. I just chuck the bluetooth keyboard against the far wall. One and done. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Kope (May 4, 2022)

Regret said:


> Today is going to a great day, I can feel it.


I feel the opposite everyday.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> I feel the opposite everyday.


I live that sentiment...


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 4, 2022)

Today is a fantastic day!

The sun is shining, the tank is clean, and we are getting out of...

The tank is clean...


----------



## Judge Spear (May 4, 2022)

So, I just watched a movie called The Big Short.....


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Today is a fantastic day!
> 
> The sun is shining, the tank is clean, and we are getting out of...
> 
> The tank is clean...


Sun shines only after I am done at work. smh.


----------



## Xitheon (May 4, 2022)

I went to plug in my phone to recharge but I picked up my ferret instead of my phone. Luckily I realised my mistake before I did something uncomfortable to her.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I went to plug in my phone to recharge but I picked up my ferret instead of my phone. Luckily I realised my mistake before I did something uncomfortable to her.


Did you give your ferret lots of pets and affection though?


----------



## Xitheon (May 4, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Did you give your ferret lots of pets and affection though?


I always do.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I always do.


Glad to hear, love.

Gotta take care of the lovely little critters, yanno. o3o


----------



## Regret (May 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> I feel the opposite everyday.


I'm sorry to hear that and hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> IHADCOOKIESANDMILKBEFOREBEDANDNOWIMWIGGLY
> 
> I SUMMON THEE @Minerva_Minx
> LET US DANCE THE NIGHT AWAY


Cup of Life was his best song, tbh.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 4, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Cup of Life was his best song, tbh.


It's definitely got energy to it! 
But spanish eyes is more fun to sing to~


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2022)

A Christian organisation is presenting a piece of research I co-authored as an endorsement of the bible. 

It's just a paper about an extinct animal's bones, so I'm uncertain why they believe it is important.


----------



## ben909 (May 5, 2022)

do you get anything for them doing that?


----------



## Kope (May 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> A Christian organisation is presenting a piece of research I co-authored as an endorsement of the bible.
> 
> It's just a paper about an extinct animal's bones, so I'm uncertain why they believe it is important.


What animal?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 5, 2022)

I need more white collar business dramas.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> What animal?



If I say the species I'll doxx myself because people will know my real name and institutional address.


----------



## ben909 (May 5, 2022)

o no


----------



## Judge Spear (May 5, 2022)

I love that steam let's you change thumbnails and covers of games in your library to anything on your PC.


----------



## Adergan (May 5, 2022)

Today is like any other day. Lazy and eventful in the realms of imagination


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Filter (May 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> If I say the species I'll doxx myself because people will know my real name and institutional address.


Ah, the ever present tension between socializing online and being doxxed. This has always frustrated me about online communities. Even the ones that are less likely to be misconstrued. It's better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Kope (May 5, 2022)

Filter said:


> Ah, the ever present tension between socializing online and being doxxed. This has always frustrated me about online communities. Even the ones that are less likely to be misconstrued. It's better to err on the side of caution.


I hate that it’s both easier and harder to connect with people online if that makes sense.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 6, 2022)

Doom and John Wick teaching me to NEVER fuck with a man that got a pet named Daisy.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 6, 2022)

I have a public announcement to make


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I have a public announcement to make


It's missing pineapples


----------



## Judge Spear (May 7, 2022)

Saw a spider on the top of my door trying to find his way out of my room.
Oh I fucking _showed_ him the only way out of here...

I opened my door and waited for him to exit then went back to play my game.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 7, 2022)

Anybody watching the Derby?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 11, 2022)

More liminal space from work


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

I’m officially 22


----------



## Punji (May 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m officially 22


Happy birthday!


----------



## TrishaCat (May 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m officially 22


Happy birthday!!! May your day be full of cheer and cake!


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

Thanks everybody


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m officially 22


Happy Birthday, @Kope!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 12, 2022)

I am thinking about creating another character since it might be fun to make one up from scratch instead of just inserting details about myself into a bio forum like I did with my fursona.

Also, on a related topic, I found a very thorough bio forum for creating characters with: https://www.deviantart.com/elithianfox/art/Huge-character-profile-of-completeness-TEMPLATE-387927534


----------



## TyraWadman (May 12, 2022)

_*Sneezes*_








						May 12, 2022 - Mod Team Recruitment Open -- Fender's Journal
					

2022 moderator recruitment is open! We’re currently looking for individuals to lend a helping paw and make Fur Affinity a better place.. ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



......
_*walks away without cleaning it up*_


----------



## ben909 (May 12, 2022)

character gets angry at the lack of cleanup


----------



## ben909 (May 12, 2022)

harvests your angries in order to replenish stock


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> _*Sneezes*_
> 
> ......
> _*walks away without cleaning it up*_


That is numerous health and work safety violations


----------



## ben909 (May 12, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> That is numerous health and work safety violations


*heals self with your water type spray attack*


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 12, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> That is numerous health and work safety violations


A squirt bottle was a poor weapon choice. They have the ability water absorb, so all you're doing is making them harder to take down.


----------



## ben909 (May 12, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> A squirt bottle was a poor weapon choice. They have the ability water absorb, so all you're doing is making them harder to take down.


not sure if i was the target but i used it to heal self


----------



## Kope (May 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> _*Sneezes*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much they pay?


----------



## Ramjet (May 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> How much they pay?



They do it for free.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 12, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> They do it for free.



What


----------



## Kope (May 12, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> They do it for free.
> 
> View attachment 131892


Who in their right mind would be crazy enough to do that for free..... @Flamingo


----------



## Flamingo (May 12, 2022)

I do it because I love cleaning up all the gore and graphic pornography spammed on the front page every day. Or solving people's complex interpersonal issues, often over mundane things that probably shouldn't result in wishing someone to die. #saidnoone


----------



## Flamingo (May 12, 2022)

Joking aside, I (and the rest of the volunteer team) do it because I want to make Fur Affinity an enjoyable place for you knuckle heads to do your furry thing.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Joking aside, I do it because I want to make Fur Affinity an enjoyable place for you knuckle heads to do your furry thing.


U do good work and we all love you


----------



## Flamingo (May 12, 2022)

I appreciate it. It is genuinely my pleasure. If I can give someone a bit of a safe corner of the internet to express themselves and to be as awkwardly furry as they desire, then it's worth it.


----------



## lonipover (May 12, 2022)

i've only been here for a short time and i've seen nothing to make me think this forum isn't anything other than clean and professional. i haven't really noticed any moderator-ing, which i think is a sign of excellent top-notch moderating haha


----------



## Kope (May 13, 2022)

Mysterious invisible walls may have been discovered in outer space
					

Scientists may have found an explanation for the invisible walls in space that hold galaxies in orbit around larger galaxies.




					t.co


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2022)

*[tries to upload one .5 kilobyte 12px jpeg to forums.furaffinity.net]*

"OOPSIE DAISY! WELL BUCKO LOOKS LIKE THAT FILE WAS TOO BIG FOR A WEBSITE IN 2022. MAYBE DONT! "


----------



## Raever (May 13, 2022)

lonipover said:


> i've only been here for a short time and i've seen nothing to make me think this forum isn't anything other than clean and professional. i haven't really noticed any moderator-ing, which i think is a sign of excellent top-notch moderating haha



Yeah, we get the occasional (usually obvious) troll but for the most part it's a relatively chill place to be in. Most of the members utilize the block button when they don't like something so it's really difficult to actually cause a ruckus here. 



Judge Spear said:


> *[tries to upload one .5 kilobyte 12px jpeg to forums.furaffinity.net]*
> 
> "OOPSIE DAISY! WELL BUCKO LOOKS LIKE THAT FILE WAS TOO BIG FOR A WEBSITE IN 2022. MAYBE DONT! "



Have you considered imgur linking instead?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2022)

Raever said:


> Have you considered imgur linking instead?


That's too much effort just to post something that everywhere else has no issue with honestly. I'd rather just not post.


----------



## Raever (May 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> That's too much effort just to post something everywhere else has no issue with honestly. I'd rather just not post.



60 seconds is too much effort?
Jeez.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2022)

Discord links can also be used to share images.


----------



## Raever (May 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Discord links can also be used to share images.



This is actually really useful information. Thank you!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 13, 2022)

lonipover said:


> i've only been here for a short time and i've seen nothing to make me think this forum isn't anything other than clean and professional. i haven't really noticed any moderator-ing, which i think is a sign of excellent top-notch moderating haha


Oh yeah! it has tremendously improved!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2022)

Raever said:


> 60 seconds is too much effort?
> Jeez.


It's tryhard to me. I don't feel like having to do that every time I want to post something over like 3kb.


----------



## Ramjet (May 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> So, I just watched a movie called The Big Short.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 131540





Judge Spear said:


> I need more white collar business dramas.



Probably one of my favorite all time movies.

You should check out Margin Call if you liked The Big Short, it's from the prospective of a large investment bank during the height of the crisis.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Probably one of my favorite all time movies.
> 
> You should check out Margin Call if you liked The Big Short, it's from the prospective of a large investment bank during the height of the crisis.


Oh Margin Call was what spurred me to watch Big Short. I fucking LOVED that damn movie.

This scene is so perfect. S tier acting.


----------



## Raever (May 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It's tryhard to me. I don't feel like having to do that every time I want to post something over like 3kb.



Eh. If you like something enough to share it I don't see the tryhard part of having the patience to wait 30 - 60 seconds to do so. You wait 3 - 5 seconds for a post to load. It just seems hypocritical to me. Why post at all with that attention span? XD

Unless you're super tired for some reason. I can get that. Sometimes if I'm sleepy and just wanna share a Meme before bed and it doesn't work, I'll say fuck it and just forget about it too.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2022)

Raever said:


> Eh. If you like something enough to share it I don't see the tryhard part of having the patience to wait 30 - 60 seconds to do so. You wait 3 - 5 seconds for a post to load. It just seems hypocritical to me. Why post at all with that attention span? XD
> 
> Unless you're super tired for some reason. I can get that. Sometimes if I'm sleepy and just wanna share a Meme before bed and it doesn't work, I'll say fuck it and just forget about it too.


I don't want to always have to use another site just to post on this one.


----------



## Raever (May 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I don't want to always have to use another site just to post on this one.



And that's valid as heck, but honestly I've maybe run into that issue 15 times max in six years of being apart of this forum...and I'm overestimating. Maybe it's not a sizing issue if the thing you're trying to upload is so small in size...?

Also, Xenforo staff talk about image constraints here if you're curious: https://xenforo.com/community/threads/max-image-dimensions-and-max-file-size.164493/

Have you tried another similar image as a test?


----------



## Ramjet (May 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh Margin Call was what spurred me to watch Big Short. I fucking LOVED that damn movie.
> 
> This scene is so perfect. S tier acting.



Man....
To be a fly on the wall during that time in either Bear Stearns or Merrill Lynch when they found out every tranche of their CDOs on the books were worthless.

Hard to pick a scene for TBS (so many good ones), this one was awesome though.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Man....
> To be a fly on the wall during that time in either Bear Stearns or Merrill Lynch when they found out every tranche of their CDOs on the books were worthless.
> 
> Hard to pick a sence for TBS (so many good ones), this one was good though.


This movie was so fucking funny. But it was such a ride. Very seamlessly went from hilarious as shit to absolutely soul crushing. Especially the end. 
Excellently paced movie.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 14, 2022)

How you gonna make a horror game and have something this stupidly adorable?
He doesn't even change beyond getting some sharp little fangs.






Actually he looks like Spectacular Sparky...


----------



## Doglover (May 14, 2022)

I’m new to being a furry so how do I come up with a fersona and a name?


----------



## Ramjet (May 14, 2022)

Doglover said:


> I’m new to being a furry so how do I come up with a fersona and a name?



Run away and don't look back


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Run away and don't look back


Never thought I'd meet someone with the first same name as me!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 14, 2022)

Doglover said:


> I’m new to being a furry so how do I come up with a fersona and a name?


You have to go out and wrangle the animal you want to use as a fursona.

Kill it and use it's soul to fill a black soul gem. Give the soul gem to an artist and have them draw a portrait of you. They'll then use the filled soul gem to imbue the spirit of the animal you murdered with your visage. You now have a fursona.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> You have to go out and wrangle the animal you want to use as a fursona.
> 
> Kill it and use it's soul to fill a black soul gem. Give the soul gem to an artist and have them draw a portrait of you. They'll then use the filled soul gem and the spirit of the animal you murdered will be imbued with your visage. You now have a fursona.


Damn I have a whole new respect for dragon furries


----------



## Raever (May 14, 2022)

Doglover said:


> I’m new to being a furry so how do I come up with a fersona and a name?



You can create a Sona to be as deeply meaningful or as cartoonishly fun as you want. I think this video might be helpful to you:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 15, 2022)

Some people on here call me a troll apparently, (and re-use this word on here too frequently with people anyways).  Hmmh.... they can have a piece of this cake, with my compliments ☺:


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Some people on here call me a troll apparently, (and re-use this word on here too frequently with people anyways).  Hmmh.... they can have a piece of this cake, with my compliments ☺:


Do you like being known as a troll? It sounds like you like it, but maybe that’s just an apology cake?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2022)

Doglover said:


> I’m new to being a furry so how do I come up with a fersona and a name?


You must fight an army of Zerglings against overwhelming odds. Then climb the tallest mountain to fight a dragon with only a loincloth and your fists.

If you cannot take on the title of "Johnny Hotbody" you neither deserve a Fursona nor to be able to live without being shamed where ever you go.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 15, 2022)

POV
You're a furry making a "unique" closed species.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (May 15, 2022)

Sakurai with top tier taste in games. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525839886611120130


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 15, 2022)

Today I learned how to use the keyboard to control the mouse curser.


----------



## Raever (May 15, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Today I learned how to use the keyboard to control the mouse curser.



Fun fact, you can also do it the other way around. Windows has a digital keyboard that mice can use to act as a regular keyboard. Should work for most tasks outside of video games.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Sakurai with top tier taste in games.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525839886611120130


All the ships in every shmup ever confirmed for Smash!!!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 15, 2022)

SirRob said:


> All the ships in every shmup ever confirmed for Smash!!!


I'm surprised Opa Opa or Vic Viper at least weren't assist trophies.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm surprised Opa Opa or Vic Viper at least weren't assist trophies.


Given the support for the character that I’ve seen, I think Reimu would get that sort of representation over the other shmup reps

That said, Galaga has some pretty good representation in Smash at least


----------



## Judge Spear (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 16, 2022)

For some fucking reason I've used this as my desktop bg for weeks, it creeped me out every time I turned my computer on


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

Your Groom has arrived milady


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2022)

Unreal Engine 5 is SUPER impressive. The tech demos people are coming up with are stunning. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525631771387338757


----------



## Kope (May 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Unreal Engine 5 is SUPER impressive. The tech demos people are coming up with are stunning.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525631771387338757


Holy shoot I want this game now


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2022)

OK, SI... For once,  I am finally listening to you.


----------



## Punji (May 17, 2022)

Now try it with a man that fat and see if people still like it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> Now try it with a man that fat and see if people still like it.



Yes, I wanna see tha thicc boi


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> Now try it with a man that fat and see if people still like it.


Nobody likes the cover of this as it is. I'm in a puny minority that thinks she's hot as shit.


----------



## Punji (May 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Nobody likes the cover of this as it is. I'm in a puny minority that thinks she's hot as shit.


It was still made wasn't it?

Body positivity isn't meant for men is the issue I have with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> It was still made wasn't it?
> 
> Body positivity isn't meant for men is the issue I have with it.



Look up 'Dad bod'; articles celebrating the realistic* male body types went viral a couple of years ago. 

Here's an example: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-32923466

*invariably also criticised for normalising obesity.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> It was still made wasn't it?
> 
> Body positivity isn't meant for men is the issue I have with it.


It's made to push a cause. But the people they wanted to abide by it are up in arms against it. I'm just saying that most people are not about larger bodies on either side.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Just posting to say the idea of a bikini where the bottoms connect directly to the top piece is a crime against design.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Just posting to say the idea of a bikini where the bottoms connect directly to the top piece is a crime against design.



Oh, it is definitely a terribly designed garment. If you want a one-piece, wear an actual one-piece.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Oh, it is definitely a terribly designed garment. If you want a one-piece, wear an actual one-piece.



Imagine the tan lines oh my god.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 132082
> 
> OK, SI... For once,  I am finally listening to you.


I think you’d have a problem with the geriatric Jordan Peterson then lol.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine the tan lines oh my god.


I wish children didn’t exist so we could all go naked and not worry about tan lines smh.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> Body positivity isn't meant for men is the issue I have with it.



I wish more people would just stop seeing Gender as a competition and look at some fat lady on a magazine and go, "Hey good for her" and then carry on with their day. Who gives a fuck what bodies are shown on things barely anyone ever reads nowadays? It seems like a waste of effort all around.

But this is coming from an Equalist point of view so take that as you will. I doubt this comment will change anything about your values beyond giving you new things to debate over. I just feel like it might be worth stating that being mad a Man isn't having the same treatment is weird since (as far as I know,) women also don't want this, and certainly don't see it as any type of "win" by any degree. 

What's happening here is obesity being disguised as body positivity, and true body positivity is learning to be okay with yourself as you are now and wanting to improve. Not refusing to improve and being praised for it. That's just blatant stupidity, and since when does any person (man or women) want to be praised for being egotistical?

I feel bad for this woman. She's likely doing this for a good paycheck, not anything ground breaking. If anything she's being exploited, or might just not bother seeing the bigger picture. :/

Either way, if I was a man, I certainly wouldn't wish the same on my fellow dudes. I'm secondhand embarrassed for this woman, honestly. Hope the pay was worth the shit message.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

The toiletries company 'Dove' has been running a campaign to feature a wider variety of models, including people with disabilities, since 2004 btw.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The toiletries company 'Dove' has been running a campaign to feature a wider variety of models, including people with disabilities, since 2004 btw.



Where the wheelchair models at?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> Body positivity isn't meant for men is the issue I have with it.


Indeed. It's the double standards people hate.

Thin guy with a fat chick? "You go, girl!"
Thin chick with a fat guy? "Ewww what a fat slob"

Either being fat is okay in both cases or they're not. Simply picking one over the other is discriminatory and hypocritical.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed. It's the double standards people hate.
> 
> Thin guy with a fat chick? "You go, girl!"
> Thin chick with a fat guy? "Ewww what a fat slob"
> ...



I think recently due to the "dad bod" craze the opposite is starting to be more liked within general circles. I only mention this because of a YouTuber or two and a few tiktok videos I've seen getting really good support for the fat guy thin chick combo, however, I think it also depends on your definition of fat. For me, fat is around 40 - 80 pounds above your general healthy weight and obese is 100+ pounds above that healthy weight. So I don't think anyone wants to see anyone with an obese person. Not because it's socially bad per se, but because they can arguably do better AND the person might not change if they're bad habits are supported and possibly they might even wind up having more serious health conditions if those habits are catered to. But that's an entirely different and rare scenario.

For the most part, fat and skinny people get together often, it just isn't shown in media because it's not what people think is conventionally attractive - and media's whole thing is SELL SELL SELL and they can't do that if you don't like what's on the cover. :/


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Speaking of fat, I want a pizza.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> I wish more people would just stop seeing Gender as a competition and look at some fat lady on a magazine and go, "Hey good for her" and then carry on with their day. Who gives a fuck what bodies are shown on things barely anyone ever reads nowadays? It seems like a waste of effort all around.
> 
> But this is coming from an Equalist point of view so take that as you will. I doubt this comment will change anything about your values beyond giving you new things to debate over. I just feel like it might be worth stating that being mad a Man isn't having the same treatment is weird since (as far as I know,) women also don't want this, and certainly don't see it as any type of "win" by any degree.
> 
> ...


It’s all about selling a product anyway so I agree who cares.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Speaking of fat, I want a pizza.



Pizza is the king of junk food and I adore it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> Pizza is the king of junk food and I adore it.



You are not helping me resist temptation.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> You are not helping me resist temptation.



Right. Sorry. Uh...

Get a cauliflower pizza instead?
It's a Gluten free option that tastes almost the same, and you're basically just eating veggies on top of a veggie at that point.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> Right. Sorry. Uh...
> 
> Get a cauliflower pizza instead?
> It's a Gluten free option that tastes almost the same, and you're basically just eating veggies on top of a veggie at that point.



I don’t believe in gluten free. I will have a real pizza, or I will have no pizza.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Apparently eating pizza will make your you know what taste bad.


----------



## Punji (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> I wish more people would just stop seeing Gender as a competition and look at some fat lady on a magazine and go, "Hey good for her" and then carry on with their day. Who gives a fuck what bodies are shown on things barely anyone ever reads nowadays? It seems like a waste of effort all around.
> 
> But this is coming from an Equalist point of view so take that as you will. I doubt this comment will change anything about your values beyond giving you new things to debate over. I just feel like it might be worth stating that being mad a Man isn't having the same treatment is weird since (as far as I know,) women also don't want this, and certainly don't see it as any type of "win" by any degree.
> 
> ...


For me at least, it's not about the woman instead of a man. It's about the overall trend in Western societies which view men as expendable and less important, even though we're all still equally human.

The woman is shown to be desirable in spite of her weight. In some respects, it's good for people to be seen as valuable even if they don't perfectly conform to idealized standards. Everyone has a purpose and worth. However my feelings on the matter are that men are very often overlooked when they fail the same standards.

I want to be seen as important and valuable as others are, regardless of the fact I am male.



Fallowfox said:


> The toiletries company 'Dove' has been running a campaign to feature a wider variety of models, including people with disabilities, since 2004 btw.


Dove is a perfect example of commodifying humans with novel traits. Regardless, they don't represent every type of disability. Only the "tolerable" ones which won't hurt their brand.

Not that I think we need the "representation" of disability in skin care advertisements. People not products! :<


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> Apparently eating pizza will make your you know what taste bad.



Not if you put pineapple on it.
Which is bad. Don’t do that.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> I think recently due to the "dad bod" craze the opposite is starting to be more liked within general circles. I only mention this because of a YouTuber or two and a few tiktok videos I've seen getting really good support for the fat guy thin chick combo, however, I think it also depends on your definition of fat. For me, fat is around 40 - 80 pounds above your general healthy weight and obese is 100+ pounds above that healthy weight. So I don't think anyone wants to see anyone with an obese person. Not because it's socially bad per se, but because they can arguably do better AND the person might not change if they're bad habits are supported and possibly they might even wind up having more serious health conditions if those habits are catered to. But that's an entirely different and rare scenario.
> 
> For the most part, fat and skinny people get together often, it just isn't shown in media because it's not what people think is conventionally attractive - and media's whole thing is SELL SELL SELL and they can't do that if you don't like what's on the cover. :/


People have for thousands of years been attracted to what's healthy, which is still true today. Too fat or too thin generally are unattractive for most people due to coming off as a lack of balance and being unhealthy living. Being overweight brings its own health problems, and the bigger one are the higher the risks. Same goes for being underweight.

One can say they are happy with how they look, obviously. But not healthy. I try not to judge, but it's hard when people claim bull like "healthy at any size" and people to be "fatphobic" for not wanting to date someone fat.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> For me at least, it's not about the woman instead of a man. It's about the overall trend in Western societies which view men as expendable and less important, even though we're all still equally human.
> 
> The woman is shown to be desirable in spite of her weight. In some respects, it's good for people to be seen as valuable even if they don't perfectly conform to idealized standards. Everyone has a purpose and worth. However my feelings on the matter are that men are very often overlooked when they fail the same standards.
> 
> ...


I wonder if it’s due to the fact that women are viewed as tools for child labor to many ignorant people or something. If the Stork story had been true none of is would have to worry about this shit probably.


----------



## Punji (May 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wonder if it’s due to the fact that women are viewed as tools for child labor to many ignorant people or something. If the Stork story had been true none of is would have to worry about this shit probably.


Well biologically females are much more important than males in humans, because populations are restricted by the number of females. However we've obviously gone very far beyond the need for sustaining our population as a species.

As a physically disabled non-heterosexual adult male, I just want to be seen as a person first. My societal value diminishes at each step to most people.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I try not to judge, but it's hard when people claim bull like "healthy at any size" and people to be "fatphobic" for not wanting to date someone fat.



Valid point. I definitely see why it can be frustrating, but if you view it as a phase (think back to the 40's and its crazy schemes of its times) it might be easier for you to take a step back and breathe easy knowing it likely won't last if nutritionalists have anything to say about it. It'll either die out as a sick fad or kill the people supporting it due to more extremes being met up until it kills someone. Possibly multiple people. Then it'll go backwards just as it has for centuries.

This type of obesity was once seen as attractive back when starvation was rampant. Then being borderline anorexic was the fad, then it tapered out into healthy eating, and now we're back to slowly marketing obesity again. It's a cycle. Always has been.

Nothing can change that except time and human perception. History will forever repeat itself it seems ~



Punji said:


> As a physically disabled non-heterosexual adult male, I just want to be seen as a person first. My societal value diminishes at each step to most people.



The problem is I'm 90% sure everyone sees you as an individual except for when it comes to making money off of you. If you want to be seen as a product like the Firemen magazines and the bikini models I'm not sure if there's anything that can help you, or if it would even be morally sound to do so.

At the end of the day, the media can and will make everyone feel like they aren't meeting a standard. Male or female. Gay or straight. But in real life...you're you...and the you that you are is more than enough for most people. Those that judge you are either assholes or employers who are judging you as an asset. I wouldn't take that judgement too seriously if you don't value them or desperately need that particular line of work.

Anyone that expects you to be something you aren't isn't worth your time.


----------



## Punji (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> The problem is I'm 90% sure everyone sees you as an individual except for when it comes to making money off of you. If you want to be seen as a product like the Firemen magazines and the bikini models I'm not sure if there's anything that can help you, or if it would even be morally sound to do so.
> 
> At the end of the day, the media can and will make everyone feel like they aren't meeting a standard. Male or female. Gay or straight. But in real life...you're you...and the you that you are is more than enough for most people. Those that judge you are either assholes or employers who are judging you as an asset. I wouldn't take that judgement too seriously if you don't value them or desperately need that particular line of work.
> 
> Anyone that expects you to be something you aren't isn't worth your time.


I wish this were true. If nothing else, people see me as my disability once they learn about it in real life. I am frustratingly no stranger to real-world discrimination.

Here on the FAF and Internet at large, "identity" often matters more than personal being too. Being X/Y/Z is more important than being ourselves, because most people are just assholes. If only to strangers.

I support the message though.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> Valid point. I definitely see why it can be frustrating, but if you view it as a phase (think back to the 40's and its crazy schemes of its times) it might be easier for you to take a step back and breathe easy knowing it likely won't last if nutritionalists have anything to say about it. It'll either die out as a sick fad or kill the people supporting it due to more extremes being met up until it kills someone. Possibly multiple people. Then it'll go backwards just as it has for centuries.
> 
> This type of obesity was once seen as attractive back when starvation was rampant. Then being borderline anorexic was the fad, then it tapered out into healthy eating, and now we're back to slowly marketing obesity again. It's a cycle. Always has been.
> 
> Nothing can change that except time and human perception. History will forever repeat itself it seems ~


Indeed. Life is full of cycles, this being one of them. Calling someone a "whatever phobe" is not going to change people's preferences. People have no obligation to be attracted to someone else. You are not entitled to having someone be attracted to you, and name-calling won't change that.

Thinking otherwise is narcissistic or possibly outright delusional.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> I wish this were true. If nothing else, people see me as my disability once they learn about it in real life. I am frustratingly no stranger to real-world discrimination.
> 
> Here on the FAF and Internet at large, "identity" often matters more than personal being too. Being X/Y/Z is more important than being ourselves, because most people are just assholes. If only to strangers.
> 
> I support the message though.



I'm sorry to hear that. I still feel like my statement about assholes applies, but if you mean to say that people cater to your disability (ex. if you're wheelchair bound) then that too is pretty uncalled for in my opinion. You don't deserve to be treated in that way or a way similar, and I'd sincerely like to hope that not a majority of those you meet does so.

I think that, personally, I may have been lucky enough to experience the opposite. I was wheelchair bound for a few years during childhood and most kids and adults treated me well save for teachers, who babied the heck out of me. Some looked at me as if I was broken but I tended to just block that percentage out. Most of the time they were just people passing by, and a lot of the time they'd be more engrossed in their phones or companions to even bother looking at me.

I don't know what it's liked to be discriminated for it because I suppose I either never was, never noticed, or was too young at the time to care. Whatever the case may be, I do stand by the statement and hope that you begin to appreciate who you are and develop a closer circle who does as well.

I can't imagine desiring a stranger's approval, but maybe that's because I'm not a fan of being liked or approved of by people I don't know already.

As far online circles, I've only ever experienced an issue once where I didn't identify similarly to the people on a website I was on, and that wasn't because of the community but because of the individuals in it who claimed to be welcoming and then weren't. I've since met many from that same "label" who have treated me wonderfully.

I'm aware this is all my experience and thus doesn't apply to you, but I really do think mindset is important when it comes to having better experiences with things...and maybe, it could be good to just have a more fluid take on those around you instead of just assuming you're this one thing to everyone with little wiggle room to be yourself.


----------



## Kope (May 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> Well biologically females are much more important than males in humans, because populations are restricted by the number of females. However we've obviously gone very far beyond the need for sustaining our population as a species.
> 
> As a physically disabled non-heterosexual adult male, I just want to be seen as a person first. My societal value diminishes at each step to most people.


Damn I’m sorry I didn’t know


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> Where the wheelchair models at?



I checked and Izzy Keane was an example of wheelchair user who is a 'beauty ambassador'.
I'm sure I've seen people in wheel chairs in other companies' adverts to be honest.



Punji said:


> For me at least, it's not about the woman instead of a man. It's about the overall trend in Western societies which view men as expendable and less important, even though we're all still equally human.
> 
> The woman is shown to be desirable in spite of her weight. In some respects, it's good for people to be seen as valuable even if they don't perfectly conform to idealized standards. Everyone has a purpose and worth. However my feelings on the matter are that men are very often overlooked when they fail the same standards.
> 
> ...


I think we're lucky that society does not place the same beauty standards on men as it does on women. Some women feel so pressured to look good they do not go outside without putting on makeup first. Practically no men feel that way. 
As a man I am much less likely to be judged harshly because of my physical appearance.

With regards to companies, I don't want to promote any specific corporation. 
I do think it's a good idea for companies to use a range of normal people in their adverts, including disabled people, rather than just the lucky few of us who look like greek gods and goddesses.


----------



## Punji (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I still feel like my statement about assholes applies, but if you mean to say that people cater to your disability (ex. if you're wheelchair bound) then that too is pretty uncalled for in my opinion. You don't deserve to be treated in that way or a way similar, and I'd sincerely like to hope that not a majority of those you meet does so.
> 
> I think that, personally, I may have been lucky enough to experience the opposite. I was wheelchair bound for a few years during childhood and most kids and adults treated me well save for teachers, who babied the heck out of me. Some looked at me as if I was broken but I tended to just block that percentage out. Most of the time they were just people passing by, and a lot of the time they'd be more engrossed in their phones or companions to even bother looking at me.
> 
> ...


A lot of people are assholes is the problem. Generally I find people either do nothing in support or act like I'm completely incapable of anything.

I'm glad you were spared it. When I was young, I went to a preschool for disabled children, ironically before anyone ever realized I had anything wrong with me. It made disability seem normal to me, since some other kids were in wheelchairs or needed special therapy. I wish it was a more common sentiment.

Personally I tend to get a lot of stares. Whenever I'm out I have to stop and rest, and people stare. Whenever I use disabled parking, people stare. I get some unflattering looks too. Whenever I use disability access options like seating or elevators, people stare. Exactly once in my life a stranger expressed concern for me while I was resting on a staircase, which made my week. I think a lot of people don't at least in part because I'm a man. The worst discrimination comes from people I actually know. It's cost me a job before too, and who knows how many others when I check a box on the application.

I don't really want or need the approval of strangers, I just want to be accepted by them instead. The constant stares and glares at the softest of occasions isn't a fun thing to put up with. So far no one has tried to physically harass me, but I think that's probably because I'm a lot more imposing than most people. I've been told stories about other people doing so though, and it's always a worry. It's a lot more acceptable to be uncomfortable around the disabled than anyone else. There would be Hell to pay if someone acted that way around me when I told them I had a boyfriend instead of telling them I'm disabled.

I don't assume anything, I think. I say this because of the people I've dealt with in real life. My "favourite" example is an old boss of mine. After a handful of months working for him, having met him on the second floor of the building without an elevator and seen him on the floor many many times, the first thing he asked me when I told him about my disability was "can you even go upstairs?" Sure, he was a massive asshole. But his entire concept of me as an individual was instantly shattered and replaced by the assumption I was totally helpless the moment my difficulties came to light.

This is very very far from the only time this has happened in real life. Sometimes people mean the best. Usually not. I prefer not to tell people because every single person I've ever met and told acts differently afterwards. I wish I was making it up. :<


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2022)

I think inclusiveness and consideration is something everyone wants and people don't understand that until they encounter a situation where they're denied it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 17, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Do you like being known as a troll?


@SirRob Nah.... I take it in stride though.... I gotta.☺

And, they're entitled to their opinions. But in spite of my displeasure at the term (seeing how inaccurate I think it is, personally) - the cake above is kind of a token gift of love ♥ - from me to them..... for their inquisitive and kind words over these years.

(It's kind of like an offering to the gods)..... only it's for those that dwell behind keyboards.







SirRob said:


> It sounds like you like it.


Eh... it amuses me at times, if anything else. Because whenever I hear someone say that - it reminds me of how little they know about me personally..... but, the cake will be good though. (Especially with a cup of tea).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 132082
> 
> OK, SI... For once,  I am finally listening to you.


More woman than I can handle


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> More woman than I can handle



I could handle her, but I won’t enjoy it.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Nah.... I take it in stride though.... I gotta.☺
> 
> And, they're entitled to their opinions. But in spite of my displeasure at the term (seeing how inaccurate I think it is, personally) - the cake above is kind of a token gift of love ♥ - from me to them..... for their inquisitive and kind words over these years.
> 
> ...


I see, sorry if that sounded accusatory. I just want to get to know you better because I think you're interesting. I know some enjoy the label, I like being a troll myself sometimes, but it sounds like you don't have any bad intentions so I'm sorry that you have to deal with people who see it that way.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I think inclusiveness and consideration is something everyone wants and people don't understand that until they encounter a situation where they're denied it.



Yeah, I think I was lucky in comparison to @Punj. While I'm thankful that he feels more comfortable expressing having a boyfriend versus being disabled, as it shows how time had changed some things, it's still surprising to hear about how terrible people can be...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> Yeah, I think I was lucky in comparison to @Punj. While I'm thankful that he feels more comfortable expressing having a boyfriend versus being disabled, as it shows how time had changed some things, it's still surprising to hear about how terrible people can be...


There's a object lesson in the comparison, I think.

It sounds like you mostly had a supportive and inclusive community around that was mostly understanding, except for some teachers who may have been a bit too concerned, but that isn't worst thing ever and they were responsible for your care while you were in their charge. From what Punji said, he didn't get that kind of consideration and inclusiveness coming up or apparently into adulthood either, which is a raw deal. 

But we all seem to agree that that kindness, inclusiveness, and consideration for someone dealing with a disability goes a long way and is appreciated, if not necessary at times.

I've also noticed that people have raised concerns about being judged on body type, gender, sexual orientation, or by double standards.

Pontificating a little here, I going to just that for all railing people do against wokeness, some respect, inclusiveness, and consideration for people different from us isn't horrible thing and these things actually help everybody in society while maintaining cohesion. In fact, without social awareness, we'd probably still think it's acceptable for the most part to discriminate against gays and the disabled or on the basis of gender. 

Wokeness can go overboard sometimes, but I mostly just see as a package deal of societal progress and a kind of safety net that keeps us from falling back on base hatred and scapegoating.

Unfortunately, some people like to tear at the safety net until they need it catch them.


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It sounds like you mostly had a supportive and inclusive community around that was mostly understanding



I think another factor is that my condition was both temporary and likely communicated as such. When you have an illness with a high recovery rate (especially as a child) people are a lot more likely to be on your side instead of see you as an obstruction in their path. That's not to say I view it that way, but it's just a matter of statistics; when there is a promise of positive outcome, people are more positive as a result. When a child is involved, people are - usually, - more empathetic. The odds (as it happens) were in my favor there, and I'm very grateful for that in spite of other hardships that are irrelevant to this conversation. It's not to say that time in my life wasn't hard, or that there weren't injustices present, but if there were...I have the fortune of not being able to recall them, and by extension not being affected.



Miles Marsalis said:


> But we all seem to agree that that kindness, inclusiveness, and consideration for someone dealing with a disability goes a long way and is appreciated, if not necessary at times.



I guess you could say that I assume people to be of average intelligence and contain average empathy by default. I don't automatically assume all people are out for their own benefit unless they prove that through their actions, but by having those default assumptions, I often fail to recognize how naturally cruel people can be to each other for no reason at all. It's something I'm not sure whether to consider that a flaw in my perspective or a gift to be cherished when looking back upon my upbringing. It could be either, really.



Miles Marsalis said:


> Pontificating a little here, I going to just that for all railing people do against wokeness, some respect, inclusiveness, and consideration for people different from us isn't horrible thing and these things actually help everybody in society while maintaining cohesion. In fact, without social awareness, we'd probably still think it's acceptable for the most part to discriminate against gays and the disabled or on the basis of gender.
> 
> Wokeness can go overboard sometimes, but I mostly just see as a package deal of societal progress and a kind of safety net that keeps us from falling back on base hatred and scapegoating.
> 
> Unfortunately, some people like to tear at the safety net until they need it catch them.



I definitely think that a lot of good comes from being more aware of others and their feelings, but I disagree with the often assumed presumption that any individual is responsible for someone's comfort and happiness beyond the basic respect that is given by acknowledging someone's presence and their right to breathe, eat, work, and sleep like the rest of us. I don't think that to respect someone is to believe in the same things as them or to cater to their woes, rather, to acknowledge them and present the same opportunities is enough (to me) to signify an equal playing field. Those who are unable to progress on an equal playing field, such as the heavily disabled, should have a right to advantages in the workplace (example; remote work) or government assistance as needed.
Note: Whether that assistance is granted is another argument but that's just apart of the cycle.

I don't think more is really necessary to remain "woke", and I don't think someone needs to be happy or comfortable with a different way of life in order to accept that that way of life exists and has the right to live alongside them. This sort of view will often become a heated debate topic though, and for reasons I lack the understanding of, will often offend those who are looking for acceptance the most. In the end, there is a difference between having a net and being granted wings simply for being different as a way to somehow feel "paid back" for injustices years prior. There's nothing wrong with everyone scraping their knees every once and awhile. We learn that lesson as small children, and shouldn't see it as an inconvenience but a lesson in how to improve.

For the sake of clarity this viewpoint is coming from gay, non-binary, "neurodivergent", etc. identification.

I didn't want anyone to think I was saying that [blank] shouldn't be accepted or whatnot. 
In fact I feel if that's the message people receive from this post it only proves my statement correct.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2022)

God this Depp case is SO entertaining. lmfao


----------



## Raever (May 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> God this Depp case is SO entertaining. lmfao



There's a YouTube channel that edits all the footage and it's honestly beautiful.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2022)

Raever said:


> There's a YouTube channel that edits all the footage and it's honestly beautiful.


Depp's lawyer absolutely incinerated her during the cross examination. 
It became less about work and more just genuine disgust. I get the feeling she would have defended Johnny for free. 
Spit molten blood in Amber's eyes. Beautiful.

Mr. Depp got you that role in AquaMan, didn't he?

_"Excuse me??"_

Mr. Depp...got you that role in AquaMan.......*didn't he? *(I'm not afraid of you, bitch).


----------



## TyraWadman (May 17, 2022)

Late to the party. I personally don't see the hype over magazine covers in general.

I don't immediately jump to the conclusion that putting someone with a larger body type means it's promoting an unhealthy lifestyle. I also don't immediately think it's going to brainwash every child into thinking obesity is something you should desire. Photoshopped women and men with unrealistic beauty standards sorta takes that crown, I would think; with the starving, water pills and dehydration to make your muscles pop more!

Weight gain can be caused by a huge number of factors. There are people who can basically never achieve a slim, tight tummy because of medications and disorders and even Trauma. I'm certainly not about to shame my momma for having a belly after having and raising 3 kids (and is still passing all of her fitness tests in the military)! There are people who are considered morbidly obese that are more active/fit than someone within their proper weight range (dancing, handstands, powerlifting, etc).

No one should feel the need to be attracted to them, but the expectation of never encountering someone with a belly seems cruel and unusual (excluding them from photoshoots and magazines). I also find that a lot of the people who are extremely er... 'fatphobic' (demonstrating an extreme hatred for anyone with an inch of fat on their body that happens to walk in their line of sight) also tend to be so intolerant, that they're extremely underweight themselves. (which makes sense if they are legitimately phobic and not just extremely insecure)

I don't generally subscribe to things I don't enjoy/read. I do think things need to be called out if there's something seriously wrong with it (I.E the model included an article that promoted a routine of eating 16 cheese wheels like some kind of skyrim character) but if it wasn't and the only thing you didn't like was their choice of model... just chill and move on?

I don't think anyone is attractive, personally.

WHICH IS WHY I NEED TO START MAKING CALENDARS FOR ALL THE SEXY FICTIONAL MANS I LIKE, TO PROMOTE CHARACTER DEPTH AND PERSONALITY


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> WHICH IS WHY I NEED TO START MAKING CALENDARS FOR ALL THE SEXY FICTIONAL MANS I LIKE, TO PROMOTE CHARACTER DEPTH AND PPERSONALITY


Oh, this needs to happen

Also, sorry for the Skyrim joke.


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> God this Depp case is SO entertaining. lmfao


All I’ve heard is that Amber is kinda crazy or something.


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 132101


Ok this is pretty fire


----------



## Kope (May 18, 2022)

Don’t know if it was from the right or left, but I found this humorous either way. (It was a gas station)


----------



## Judge Spear (May 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> All I’ve heard is that Amber is kinda crazy or something.


That's giving her too much credit. She's just a manipulative narcissist. Amber knows her status and she went on a 2 year grift to wreck Depp's career. A grift, which as usual, every fucking idiot fell for. So she thought shit was gonna be real smooth in court. She cannot stop implicating herself and Depp's lawyers are skinning her alive for it. 

Shit is *hilarious.*


----------



## Judge Spear (May 18, 2022)

Microsoft rolled out an update for the 360 after actually, literally, only 2 people complain about a small feature no longer working.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2022)

Getting a tattoo tomorrow. I am as nervous as I am excited.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 19, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 132176
> 
> Getting a tattoo tomorrow. I am as nervous as I am excited.


Is it every yak emote you've collected so far???


----------



## Yakamaru (May 19, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Is it every yak emote you've collected so far???


Hahahaha. Nah, going to reveal what it is once I have gotten my tattoo, not before. :3


----------



## Xitheon (May 19, 2022)

I went furniture shopping and I can't even.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I went furniture shopping and I can't even.


You don't want to relax in the electric chair?


----------



## Xitheon (May 19, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You don't want to relax in the electric chair?


I was laughing so hard I nearly got kicked out of the store.

I thought about sitting in it and going "ARGHHH" but I chickened out.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 19, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I was laughing so hard I nearly got kicked out of the store.
> 
> I thought about sitting in it and going "ARGHHH" but I chickened out.


I kinda hate how some store owners act like you're up to no good just because something gave you a good laugh. )8<


----------



## Xitheon (May 19, 2022)

I just saw this trailer right now and I'm doing backflips of pure joy. I'm so excited. The Amazing Maurice (and his educated rodents) is my favourite book of all time. I've wanted someone to make a movie of it for years.

They'd better not screw it up.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2022)

Showing my friend Major/Minor's...."artwork" to see the reaction.
Priceless.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2022)

Tattoo reveal! Finished it about an hour ago. Now, I'm a huge pussy and it took years to build up the courage to finally get one, pain threshold and tolerance being very low. But the result is definitely worth it. Would not recommend getting one if your pain tolerance is low by the way, unless you really really really want one.



Spoiler: Reasons for getting it



I never would've gotten this tattoo if the wolf paw didn't have a lot of significance and several meanings to it. I've been wanting one for years, as some of you may know.

*A tribute to nature*. Nature can be astonishingly beautiful and full of wonders the same way she can be cruel and unforgiving. But she is also neutral and does not judge. This is my way of showing appreciation of nature and the importance of taking care of her, and those in it.

*Spiritual.* For many years I've always felt a spiritual connection to the wolf, and have had the occasional dream where I've either interacted with some or lived among them. Unfiltered and wild, the wolf represents honour and loyalty, and more importantly, nature in all its beauty and glory. 

*The fandom*. It represents all the amazing people I have met over the years I have been in this fandom. It represents all the bonds I've made, the friends I have and have had, and the people I may end up meeting in the future. And even if I may not interact with some people anymore know that I still love you as fellow human beings, wanting you to be happy. And I suppose it kind of in a way represents this community we have here. We may often disagree but I will always love you as fellow human beings, that includes any detractors who dislike me who are on here.


----------



## Flamingo (May 20, 2022)

I do love me some tattoos.


----------



## Xitheon (May 20, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Tattoo reveal! Finished it about an hour ago. Now, I'm a huge pussy and it took years to build up the courage to finally get one, pain threshold and tolerance being very low. But the result is definitely worth it. Would not recommend getting one if your pain tolerance is low by the way, unless you really really really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually awesome. I like simple but bold tattoos. It looks great.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> That's actually awesome. I like simple but bold tattoos. It looks great.


Thanks, love. It's a simple design but have a lot of meaning to me.


----------



## Xitheon (May 20, 2022)

I love Futurama but this is a fucking serious point.

(I thought about making a thread about it but I don't have much to say except for "Shit, man.")


----------



## Zenoth (May 20, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Tattoo reveal! Finished it about an hour ago. Now, I'm a huge pussy and it took years to build up the courage to finally get one, pain threshold and tolerance being very low. But the result is definitely worth it. Would not recommend getting one if your pain tolerance is low by the way, unless you really really really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of us. One of us.


----------



## Zenoth (May 20, 2022)

Tatts are addicting. Got my seventh one last Tuesday. Though i guess it's like 6 in 1 cause it has micro tattoos in it as well lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2022)

Zenoth said:


> One of us. One of us.


Hahahaha. You wish, bro.







Zenoth said:


> Tatts are addicting. Got my seventh one last Tuesday. Though i guess it's like 6 in 1 cause it has micro tattoos in it as well lol.


Aye, you've showed me all of them. Pretty neat, though this is going to be my only one. I don't like the stinging of the needles.


----------



## Zenoth (May 20, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahahaha. You wish, bro.
> 
> View attachment 132280
> 
> ...


One tattoo still counts as one of us


----------



## idkthough120 (May 20, 2022)

never went here in a while 

i hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 20, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Tattoo reveal! Finished it about an hour ago. Now, I'm a huge pussy and it took years to build up the courage to finally get one, pain threshold and tolerance being very low. But the result is definitely worth it. Would not recommend getting one if your pain tolerance is low by the way, unless you really really really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOOOO, nice. very neatly done! 
I like how sharp the claws look.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> YOOOO, nice. very neatly done!
> I like how sharp the claws look.


Thanks mate. It's simple but have a lot of deep meaning behind it. 

This one in particular have been in my sights for years.


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


does that include children? because I’m pretty sure a lot of them are children


----------



## Kope (May 21, 2022)

Does anyone remember an animated black and white or sketch animation that was on tv? It was about a dude who finds a book and can transform into animals, but it belongs to some evil dude and there’s a girl who needs to be rescued cause she is a bird in a cage or something.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 21, 2022)

Liquid television or Visionaries is my initial thought.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 21, 2022)

This new Chip n Dale movie is coming at fucking *everybody*. Including Disney themselves at points. lmao

Fun little movie. I love when real life people and cartoon characters just live together and it's perfectly normal. Nobody asks questions. There's no explanation. The real life characters don't think it's weird. It just is what it is. I just think that's really neat. I was actually asking for a setting like this a month ago and it's nice to get literally that. And of all people to be the antagonist. lol


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I see, sorry if that sounded accusatory. I just want to get to know you better because I think you're interesting. I know some enjoy the label, I like being a troll myself sometimes, but it sounds like you don't have any bad intentions so I'm sorry that you have to deal with people who see it that way.


@SirRob Well... they can believe whatever they want ☺...... it's their prerogative and frankly, I've got nothing to prove (or disprove) to anyone on here..... seeing that I've been a member on here nearly ten years, and my record kind of speaks for itself at this point..... in spite of what others may believe or allege.
-------------
(Perhaps some of my postings on this Forum may give certain other users some anxieties).... and, well - (as long as there's no rule violations being done) then there's not much I can do (or say) about any of that.

I will say though that, one of the beauties of having an open Forum (such as this) with an open dialogue is that we sometimes get to hear conflicting opinions that may not necessarily agree with us.

And that's a good thing (I think).... as it's not just the way Forums (such as this) work, but how the World itself works.... and that's just a part of life.


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @SirRob Well... they can believe whatever they want ☺...... it's their prerogative and frankly, I've got nothing to prove (or disprove) to anyone on here..... seeing that I've been a member on here nearly ten years, and my record kind of speaks for itself at this point..... in spite of what others may believe or allege.
> -------------
> (Perhaps some of my postings on this Forum may give certain other users some anxieties).... and, well - (as long as there's no rule violations being done) then there's not much I can do (or say) about any of that.
> 
> ...


I agree, I like seeing opposing viewpoints and I think that fosters an enriching discussion so long as people aren't going at each other's throats. Too often I see opposing viewpoints getting drowned out by an overwhelming majority and that's because most sites seem to lean heavily on one topic or another... I think that's the case here on this forum as well. It's just unavoidable, I guess. Either way, I appreciate that you're here to offer your point of view on things, even I don't necessarily agree with everything, along with the cute coyotes you like to share too.


----------



## Kope (May 23, 2022)

Does anyone have any tips on how to resist sugar/ get fit?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 23, 2022)

Kope said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to resist sugar/ get fit?


Drinking water regularly. 

Also doing some basic exercises at home like stretching, push ups, sit ups, squats etc.

If you can, go for walks. 

There are also natural sugars that help fill a craving like ones found in fruits. Try oranges, apples, peaches and others.


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2022)

Kope said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to resist sugar/ get fit?


Go for fresh fruit over sugary products. I'm not sure what the availability of that for you is, or the availability of those sugary products are, so I don't know how easy that would be for you. As for getting fit, it might be good to find a partner, if not in real life, then online, to keep an exercise regimen with and to help hold you accountable for it.


----------



## Kope (May 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Go for fresh fruit over sugary products. I'm not sure what the availability of that for you is, or the availability of those sugary products are, so I don't know how easy that would be for you. As for getting fit, it might be good to find a partner, if not in real life, then online, to keep an exercise regimen with and to help hold you accountable for it.


Yeah I don’t have any luck with people. I don’t like many fruits either (I could try broccoli though)


----------



## Kope (May 23, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Drinking water regularly.
> 
> Also doing some basic exercises at home like stretching, push ups, sit ups, squats etc.
> 
> ...


I did 100 sit ups push ups and squats for 3 months and only lost about 5-10 pounds so idk if I’m doing something wrong


----------



## Judge Spear (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Kope (May 23, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


Return to monke


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2022)

Kope said:


> I did 100 sit ups push ups and squats for 3 months and only lost about 5-10 pounds so idk if I’m doing something wrong



You were probably gaining muscle mass, which weighs much more than fat. 
Even if you don't lose all the weight you want to from calisthenic exercises, keep them up, because they are good for your heart and constitution. 

Nexus's suggestion of walking is good advice.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 23, 2022)

I can't take the Internet anymore. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528779141964783616


----------



## Kope (May 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You were probably gaining muscle mass, which weighs much more than fat.
> Even if you don't lose all the weight you want to from calisthenic exercises, keep them up, because they are good for your heart and constitution.
> 
> Nexus's suggestion of walking is good advice.


Hmm ok now to find the motivation to do so... : P


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 24, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I agree, I like seeing opposing viewpoints and I think that fosters an enriching discussion so long as people aren't going at each other's throats. Too often I see opposing viewpoints getting drowned out by an overwhelming majority and that's because most sites seem to lean heavily on one topic or another... I think that's the case here on this forum as well. It's just unavoidable, I guess. Either way, I appreciate that you're here to offer your point of view on things, even I don't necessarily agree with everything, along with the cute coyotes you like to share too.


@SirRob Well, thank you for that, (I guess).

And you know, honestly bro..... in spite of the semi-patronizing tone  of some of the things that I read on here (particularly coming from those that are close to certain other users) who shall we say - may wish that I "walk the plank" on here, who often times know next to nothing about me as a person - there's one thing that these critics however can never say I don't do on here - which is tell people what I sincerely think.

And sometimes we need to act like birdies ourselves when the plank is behind us and a parrot is chirping on the shoulder of Captain Asshat.





And, honesty is really the best policy I think..... both in my writings on here and in life in general..... eh? And, I never apologize to people for what I feel I need to do for myself in my social media activities and in my life in general.

And thus, speaking of "walking the plank" they can do just that if they take any issues with any of that.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Kope (May 24, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @SirRob Well, thank you for that, (I guess).
> 
> And you know, honestly bro..... in spite of the semi-patronizing tone  of some of the things that I read on here (particularly coming from those that are close to certain other users) who shall we say - may wish that I "walk the plank" on here, who often times know next to nothing about me as a person - there's one thing that these critics however can never say I don't do on here - which is tell people what I sincerely think.
> 
> ...


I hate passive aggressive behavior just do it like the old days where people dueled each other with pistols, Christ.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 24, 2022)

I finally finished creating a character from that thorough bio sheet.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 25, 2022)

Kope said:


> I hate passive aggressive behavior just do it like the old days where people dueled each other with pistols, Christ.


Eh.... that sounds too messy. For some - it's better to just handle disagreements the Matrix way:




-------------------
Many of us coyotes can walk on air though.... (so long as we don't look down).


----------



## Xitheon (May 26, 2022)

Japanese man spends £12,500 to live his life as a collie
					

A Japanese man went viral on Twitter after he spent £12,500 on ultra-realistic dog costume so he can live like an animal.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




I understand wanting to give up being human. I respect this man/dog.

I'm a bit creeped out because I can't stop thinking about how this reminds me of Kevin Smith's movie "Tusk" though.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 26, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Japanese man spends £12,500 to live his life as a collie
> 
> 
> A Japanese man went viral on Twitter after he spent £12,500 on ultra-realistic dog costume so he can live like an animal.
> ...



That quality is something. 

Also yes. That movie seemed like a tf fanfic you'd find online.


----------



## Kope (May 26, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Japanese man spends £12,500 to live his life as a collie
> 
> 
> A Japanese man went viral on Twitter after he spent £12,500 on ultra-realistic dog costume so he can live like an animal.
> ...


Imagine what you could get away with pretending to be a real dog lol.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 26, 2022)

I love having one of those camera doorbells. I get to have videos of the only good part of summer automatically sent to my phone.

Fatass bees.


----------



## Xitheon (May 27, 2022)

The inner lives of cats: what our feline friends really think about hugs, happiness and humans
					

They do what they want, all the time – and can teach us a lot about how to live in the present, be content and learn from our experiences




					www.theguardian.com
				




@beanie the sleepy kitty @Mambi


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Japanese man spends £12,500 to live his life as a collie
> 
> 
> A Japanese man went viral on Twitter after he spent £12,500 on ultra-realistic dog costume so he can live like an animal.
> ...


From manbear to mandog. Or dogman? Either way this is both creepy and retarded.


----------



## Xitheon (May 27, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> From manbear to mandog. Or dogman? Either way this is both creepy and retarded.



I don't like the word "retarded." It's one of my pet hates. Not a good word to use in any context, it's an insult to handicapped people and using it as a derogatory term implies that it's bad to be handicapped.

(End rant.)

Although I agree it is a bit creepy. I'm sure he's a harmless eccentric but it is more than a little odd.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I don't like the word "retarded." It's one of my pet hates. Not a good word to use in any context, it's an insult to handicapped people and using it as a derogatory term implies that it's bad to be handicapped.
> 
> (End rant.)
> 
> Although I agree it is a bit creepy. I'm sure he's a harmless eccentric but it is more than a little odd.






Anyway..

With that kind of money I'd get a nice car instead, or a fursuit.


----------



## Xitheon (May 27, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> With that kind of money I'd get a nice car instead, or a fursuit.



I respect that.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I respect that.


What would you do with that kind of money you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Xitheon (May 27, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> What would you do with that kind of money you don't mind my asking?



I actually can't think of anything, haha.

I'm content with what I have, perhaps. That's a bit of a weird feeling.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 27, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I actually can't think of anything, haha.
> 
> I'm content with what I have, perhaps. That's a bit of a weird feeling.


Loki merch


----------



## Kope (May 27, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 132586
> 
> Anyway..
> 
> With that kind of money I'd get a nice car instead, or a fursuit.


I think the first definition is what people think of more often


----------



## ben909 (May 27, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think the first definition is what people think of more often


by todays useage, the second is more common, actual disabilities tend to get more detailed names now
the word idiot was once used for communication issues i think

although i have no idea of the context here, so if this is an argument i am taking no side


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I actually can't think of anything, haha.
> 
> I'm content with what I have, perhaps. That's a bit of a weird feeling.


Haha. There is nothing wrong with being content. It means you have everything you need in a sense.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 27, 2022)

There should be let's reads, let's watches, let's writes, and so on, instead of just let's plays.


----------



## Kope (May 27, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> There should be let's reads, let's watches, let's writes, and so on, instead of just let's plays.


People have the attention span of a gold fish though


----------



## Yakamaru (May 27, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> There should be let's reads, let's watches, let's writes, and so on, instead of just let's plays.


Could become a thing if people started doing them. I watch a lot of Let's Play videos to figure out what games may be worth a buy.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> There should be let's reads, let's watches, let's writes, and so on, instead of just let's plays.


there should be a let’s read but the person doesn’t read out loud, they only react to what they’re reading


----------



## Flamingo (May 27, 2022)

PSA: use of the word "retarded" as a slur is actually actionable. Pls don't.


----------



## ben909 (May 27, 2022)

i will avoid it, sorry


----------



## Judge Spear (May 28, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i will avoid it, sorry


You saying gamer words, boy?


----------



## Kope (May 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> You saying gamer words, boy?
> 
> View attachment 132619


Also known as  Gords


----------



## Judge Spear (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Adergan (May 28, 2022)

Chicken ramen. Please send and add spice to it with cheese


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2022)

Adergan said:


> Chicken ramen. Please send and add spice to it with cheese


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 132664


*Slaps* no


----------



## Zenoth (May 29, 2022)

Could books on tape be considered "let's reads"  ? ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2022)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/community/
		


The top threads in this section are about 
-crushes
-beans
-butts


Crush beans with your butts guys.


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2022)

Thatcher statue vandalised two weeks after egging - BBC News
					

The £300,000 statue was splattered with red paint and a hammer and sickle was painted nearby.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Waste of eggs.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2022)

Vandals are a waste of oxygen


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Vandals are a waste of oxygen



So are Conservative politicians.


----------



## Balskarr (May 29, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> So are politicians.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> So are Conservative politicians.


Go back to twitter this trash is not allowed here


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Go back to twitter this trash is not allowed here


Margaret Thatcher was trash so okay, I see your point.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2022)

I got WAY better Internet today. Downloading 30gb games in like 8 minutes. 

Was hype to play some online games and realized I only actually play two that really need good Internet. But at least I have smooth, stable connections in those now.

This is great!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I got WAY better Internet today. Downloading 30gb games in like 8 minutes.
> 
> Was hype to play some online games and realized I only actually play two that really need good Internet. But at least I have smooth, stable connections in those now.
> 
> This is great!


Welcome to the world of having a god damn decent internet connection.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2022)

I should have purchased Forza MS 7 when I had the chance. I forgot how fast Forza games get delisted online and pulled from retailers. ;-;


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/community/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eww


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I should have purchased Forza MS 7 when I had the chance. I forgot how fast Forza games get delisted online and pulled from retailers. ;-;


I like car games but I wish more let you take your own self made shortcuts like need for speed did sometimes (still pretty linear though)


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I like car games but I wish more let you take your own self made shortcuts like need for speed did sometimes (still pretty linear though)


Forza's a simulator so it's not really gonna allow for that sort of free form fantasy racing tbh.


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Forza's a simulator so it's not really gonna allow for that sort of free form fantasy racing tbh.


I still like forzas open world driving though


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2022)

I watched Interstellar again.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I watched Interstellar again.
> 
> View attachment 132733


Good movie that one.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2022)

Fucking finally. Took long enough to bring me my damn food.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 30, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Margaret Thatcher was trash so okay, I see your point.


----------



## Xitheon (May 30, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


Yup, she was a cunt.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Yup, she was a* cunt.*


Is that a....

Gamer Word


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2022)

That statue sits on top of a 3 metre plinth, and is watched over by a camera because the council that erected it was so worried it would be vandalised. 

Their countermeasures do not appear to have been very successful.


----------



## Xitheon (May 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> That statue sits on top of a 3 metre plinth, and is watched over by a camera because the council that erected it was so worried it would be vandalised.
> 
> Their countermeasures do not appear to have been very successful.



Just FYI, I have a working class background and I'm from North East England (my grandfather was a coal miner.)

As you may have guessed from this information, Margaret Thatcher is one of my least favourite people. Me and my mum danced around and sang "Ding Dong, the Witch is Dead" when she died.


----------



## Kope (May 30, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Margaret Thatcher was trash so okay, I see your point.


Not being political here, but I find it strange that people in the UK hate Margret Thatcher while in The US ,the male equivalent, Ronald Reagan is sorta celebrated. I wonder what the difference is culturally.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 31, 2022)

I won the "most hopeful" comment award yesterday.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2022)

Watched Bad Guys. 
Pretty nice little flick. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2022)

I need a wildly scary, graphic movie. I heard Hereditary was incredibly fucked up. I need to watch that later.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I need a wildly scary, graphic movie. I heard Hereditary was incredibly fucked up. I need to watch that later.


47 meters down is a decent one. It's not super graphic but def hits some notes.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 1, 2022)

Well, not been on here for a while. But I do have an update from a short while ago.

After one too many arguments with close family, I basically just started... well... admitting alot of stuff. Amongst that stuff was the fact that I'm a furry.

And as it turns out, the two family members I've told have actually been pretty okay with it. One was even chuckling at the idea of fursuits and called me furball on a couple of occasions. The other must have started to connect the dots as they kinda figured that one character I was drawing was my fursona, even though they didn't know what a furry was.

So phew... that was good news.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2022)

People dont care about others hobbies.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 1, 2022)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Well, not been on here for a while. But I do have an update from a short while ago.
> 
> After one too many arguments with close family, I basically just started... well... admitting alot of stuff. Amongst that stuff was the fact that I'm a furry.
> 
> ...



I don't know you but that's really cute.

"Furball." Awwww.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> People dont care about others hobbies.



Eh, some people do. The question is the reasoning behind it.



Xitheon said:


> I don't know you but that's really cute.
> 
> "Furball." Awwww.



Ha. Come to think of it. It actually kinda does.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2022)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Eh, some people do. The question is the reasoning behind it.


People close to you won't care if you aren't a dickhead about your hobby honestly. They might not like it, but will generally leave you alone about it. Of my 12 personal friends, 2 are the only ones that don't despise furries but they don't really care that I'm one. lol
Most people that claim they were shat on by their family for """coming out""" as furry conveniently omit they're just insufferable shut-ins directly because of it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2022)

This video has been *killing* me for 2 fucking weeks.


----------



## Kope (Jun 3, 2022)

Is there a place where we can talk about guns here? (Not politically of course)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2022)

Wish I could generate more discussion on this forum with new thread ideas, but it's hard to come up with them! What do furries wanna talk about? I could make tons of threads on the gaming forum but I doubt they'd get much attention since there doesn't seem to be much going on in that section, and even then, the few people who venture there have widely differing opinions and interests. I've come up with a couple topics that I think I could follow through with, but otherwise it's a real challenge trying to come up with something that furries would be interested in discussing that doesn't already exist as some sort of megathread.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Wish I could generate more discussion on this forum with new thread ideas, but it's hard to come up with them! What do furries wanna talk about? I could make tons of threads on the gaming forum but I doubt they'd get much attention since there doesn't seem to be much going on in that section, and even then, the few people who venture there have widely differing opinions and interests. I've come up with a couple topics that I think I could follow through with, but otherwise it's a real challenge trying to come up with something that furries would be interested in discussing that doesn't already exist as some sort of megathread.


Thats pretty much all I ever used this place for in the 12 years Ive been here tbh. Just the gaming forum. As far as sparking converaation is concerned.

"Furry" topics are not interesting unless I'm in a position where I can assist people struggling with their art.


----------



## Kope (Jun 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Thats pretty much all I ever used this place for in the 12 years Ive been here tbh. Just the gaming forum. As far as sparking converaation is concerned.
> 
> "Furry" topics are not interesting unless I'm in a position where I can assist people struggling with their art.


Hmm can you help me with arms and legs? I struggle drawing them


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm can you help me with arms and legs? I struggle drawing them


Post an example and I'll see what I can do when I can get to it.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Thats pretty much all I ever used this place for in the 12 years Ive been here tbh. Just the gaming forum. As far as sparking converaation is concerned.
> 
> "Furry" topics are not interesting unless I'm in a position where I can assist people struggling with their art.


Yeah, I can understand that. I probably shouldn't say any more about it since I don't wanna offend anyone. As for art, I try not to talk about art too much since I'm self conscious and don't like opening myself up to criticism. I also don't like feeling like a show off if I'm among people with less experience than me. So generally that topic of discussion is off limits for me unless I'm commenting on someone else's art.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, I can understand that. I probably shouldn't say any more about it since I don't wanna offend anyone. As for art, I try not to talk about art too much since I'm self conscious and don't like opening myself up to criticism. I also don't like feeling like a show off if I'm among people with less experience than me. So generally that topic of discussion is off limits for me unless I'm commenting on someone else's art.


I generally don't worry about showing off. If it's in the appropriate channels and you're not being a smarmy prick about it (unprovoked), I wouldn't worry about how someone else feels. They probably aren't looking anyway if it's somewhere people are actively sharing things.

---

An unrelated aside, my new controller came in and it's a dream come true.



Just lovely. Can retire my old 360 controller now.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 3, 2022)

Geese are just the naruto runners of the animal world.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 3, 2022)

I used to be scared of geese, haha.

Now I want one as a pet.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Geese are just the naruto runners of the animal world.


Geese think they're like 10 times the size than they actually are.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533161791387320326
How did this movie flop like this? I mean just look at this glowing reception!






I dunno about _you _motherfuckers, but I'm thinkin' Morby's.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2022)

lmao


----------



## Filter (Jun 6, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I used to be scared of geese, haha.
> 
> Now I want one as a pet.



A goose attacked me when I was little. It bit me at a duck pond, while I was feeding the ducks.

Unfortunately, due to the mutagen in its venom, I occasionally turn into a silly goose.


----------



## Featherclaw (Jun 6, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Geese think they're like 10 times the size than they actually are.


It sure works in their favor. No one's messin' with that.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 7, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This video has been *killing* me for 2 fucking weeks.


This... This is pure potential. This right there.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 7, 2022)

I asked the creator of a comic why one character's speech bubbles use a different font than the others. It turns out that every character has their own font and I just never noticed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 7, 2022)

Watched GoldenEye for the first time. 
DAMN, that was a good ass movie. Gotta be up there with Casino Royale and On Her Majesty's Secret Service for me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 7, 2022)

hot damn, the yacht has taken water. They spam-noted me just a few weeks ago trying to get me on board. Glad I only answered by pestering them about getting a free bored ape. I could've lost my life savings on top of my dignity.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 7, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Watched GoldenEye for the first time.
> DAMN, that was a good ass movie. Gotta be up there with Casino Royale and On Her Majesty's Secret Service for me.


Watch the World Is Not Enough. It was Brosnan's best Bond film.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 8, 2022)

Someone please take him to the information desk. He's lost.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 10, 2022)

I learned that Blender had a sculpting option as a file type. It is surprisingly not frustrating to make faces with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm trying to convince one of my friends that lying and bribery aren't morally right. They agree nominally that they're wrong, but always in a way that leaves the door open to the behaviours being acceptable in daily life.

They profess to be Christian, but they don't accept that Christ wouldn't approve of these behaviours- they won't take my word for it because I'm not a practising Christian any more and they won't seek any advice from their pastor because they think that anybody who speaks on behalf of Christ is a blasphemer.

I'm really worried for them if they're this lost and I'm not really sure _how_ to help them because they're just becoming more aggressive.
I would find advice from practising Christians about what they would do useful.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2022)

kill em


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2022)

If I find out a friend or family member breaks their kid's electronics as punishment over some petty bullshit, I'm cashapping the kid the money to replace the item.

If your kid is getting poor grades in school or has some kind of attitude and your response is breaking their possessions, you need counceling.
I used to agree with that shit but after thinking about it, I'd go so far as to call it child abuse now. The grimiest, most unconstructive horseshit short of punching your kid in the face.

Bullshit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I could make tons of threads on the gaming forum


Please do that would be fun!!!
Be an epic gamer
Change the world with the power of fun hobbies


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Please do that would be fun!!!
> Be an epic gamer
> Change the world with the power of fun hobbies


MmmMmMmmMmm

I feel like I ought to put effort in the threads I started before I make new ones

The problem is that I’m too lazy to follow through, or maybe I just have too short of an attention span, or maybe my honeymoon phase with returning to the forum is dying down and so I’m not willing to put as much effort into contributing anything substantial towards it

Of course if someone paid me to make threads, that’d be a good incentive


----------



## Frisky17532 (Jun 13, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Watch the World Is Not Enough. It was Brosnan's best Bond film.



had the best theme song for sure


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2022)

You know what they say...
Get busy livin'.
Or get busy dyin'.





This person is busy dyin'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> If I find out a friend or family member breaks their kid's electronics as punishment over some petty bullshit, I'm cashapping the kid the money to replace the item.
> 
> If your kid is getting poor grades in school or has some kind of attitude and your response is breaking their possessions, you need counceling.
> I used to agree with that shit but after thinking about it, I'd go so far as to call it child abuse now. The grimiest, most unconstructive horseshit short of punching your kid in the face.
> ...



The main thing that surprises me about people _breaking electronics because they're angry_ is that they are expensive items which the earth pays a heavy toll to produce through mining, industry and labour.
If a parent has a good reason to take them away from a child, at least stow them away safely until they can be used again, gifted to somebody else or re-sold.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> You know what they say...
> Get busy livin'.
> Or get busy dyin'.
> 
> ...



But are they bussin?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 13, 2022)

Frisky17532 said:


> had the best theme song for sure


It did, but Garbage is just generally a good group.

Billy Eilish, Adele, Beyonce, and Chris Cornell held it down too, though.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> If I find out a friend or family member breaks their kid's electronics as punishment over some petty bullshit, I'm cashapping the kid the money to replace the item.
> 
> If your kid is getting poor grades in school or has some kind of attitude and your response is breaking their possessions, you need counceling.
> I used to agree with that shit but after thinking about it, I'd go so far as to call it child abuse now. The grimiest, most unconstructive horseshit short of punching your kid in the face.
> ...


That's extreme; they should just take the electronics not necessary for schoolwork until the kid's grades and or behavior improves. My mom was strict back in the day; had my siblings or I gotten any bad grades, she would've taken away the games consoles so we couldn't use them on the weekend and added no television. There were times where that happened if we got in trouble at school or whatever. But like, she never would've broken electronics since those were expensive. That be more of a dad move, honestly, lol.

However, I understand getting angry with your kid about academics and or discipline too, since a lot of parents are too lax with their kids nowadays. And while breaking electronics might not be the most productive, believe me, there are worst punishments, like you noted, and it's not child abuse. 

I just think there are better ways to push your kid in the right direction than breaking things.


----------



## Kope (Jun 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The main thing that surprises me about people _breaking electronics because they're angry_ is that they are expensive items which the earth pays a heavy toll to produce through mining, industry and labour.
> If a parent has a good reason to take them away from a child, at least stow them away safely until they can be used again, gifted to somebody else or re-sold.


Eh we Americans are selfish uneducated and lazy so what can you do \_-.-_/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2022)

My Nest caught my neighbor getting arrested. Lmfao


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2022)

I love my meow meow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537066209551728642


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

MEDS said:


> Some guys were shooting fireworks last night in the parking lot of my apartment complex. I live on the 3rd floor, so most everything was at eye level. Pretty awesome!


That sounds cool


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2022)

Wow...


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Wow...
> 
> View attachment 133720
> 
> View attachment 133721


You should sue for copyright infringement on Konami’s behalf


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You should sue for copyright infringement on Konami’s behalf


I honestly just think it's a coincidence. lol
Just surprised at the closeness.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I honestly just think it's a coincidence. lol
> Just surprised at the closeness.


Fine then, I’ll sue them instead


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm gonna keep it 100...
Sometimes drawing furry shit is a _slog_, bro.
So much shit wrecks certain compositions and poses I might want to do. Have to always figure shit out that should just come easy.


----------



## Kope (Jun 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm gonna keep it 100...
> Sometimes drawing furry shit is a _slog_, bro.
> So much shit wrecks certain compositions and poses I might want to do. Have to always figure shit out that should just come easy.


Yeah there’s no real life furry people we can reference unfortunately


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah there’s no real life furry people we can reference unfortunately


It's not even that I need a ref. 
Like if I'm drawing a fox character or something with a large tail, I have to find a place for that shit to fit into the image composition and it's just always in the way.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 17, 2022)

I attempted to recreate my fursona in Heroforge.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2022)

Yesterday 30C. 
Today, 16C.


----------



## Kope (Jun 18, 2022)

I want to do something meaningful before I die


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2022)

I want to die


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I want to die


What's wrong?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I want to die


don't do that...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What's wrong?


Oh I was just shortening Kopes post to something more relatable. Except now my power is out and wont be back for another 6 hours so now I would actually appreciate being unalive. :¬()


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh I was just shortening Kopes post to something more relatable. Except now my power is out and wont be back for another 6 hours so now I would actually appreciate being unalive. :¬()







Perhaps you could arrange to be cryogenized for the next six hours


----------



## ben909 (Jun 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh I was just shortening Kopes post to something more relatable. Except now my power is out and wont be back for another 6 hours so now I would actually appreciate being unalive. :¬()


tries sending battery, cannot in post, hope power gets fixed for you


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 19, 2022)

I have a coworker whose laugh irresistibly makes me think of that meme wolf


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2022)

The white square pedestal is where this mannequin is supposed to stand at all times.
Every time I load this room, it's in a different spot, further away from it from the last load and it's one of the more unsettling bugs in this game.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The white square pedestal is where this mannequin is supposed to stand at all times.
> Every time I load this room, it's in a different spot, further away from it from the last load and it's one of the more unsettling bugs in this game.
> 
> View attachment 134029



At least they aren't walking anymore.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 21, 2022)

Is it weird that I feel sorry for Amber Heard? I know she did a terrible thing but I think it's awful that everyone is hating on her. Personality disorders are serious mental health problems and are *not* the fault of the sufferers.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 21, 2022)

Well, mental health is an important issue that I agree needs attention, but I'm sure a person can have a personality disorder and still take responsibility for their actions. I can assume to some degree they make conscious decisions and understand right from like everyone else.

Someone with a personality disorder deserves the help to manage it, but it doesn't mean they should be excused from crimes so easily.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 21, 2022)

I see what you're saying but I think the term "personality disorder" is misleading. It implies that the illness isn't serious and that sufferers are just bad people. Borderline personality sufferers are severely ill; suicide is common amongst them and they're said to be in constant emotional pain and anxiety. They can't cope with every day stress and find it very hard to get by from day to day. Cut Amber some slack is all I mean.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 22, 2022)

Left some cherries in the car, they actually *baked*! they taste exactly the same as if they were in a pie!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 22, 2022)

I thought of something to post on a thread but then I saw that it has been made so that no one could post on it anymore.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 22, 2022)

Well, that was... Interesting. Came across my ex from like 10 years ago at the electronics store earlier. Chatted for a while and she's straightened her shit out from the looks of it. Glad on her behalf if anything. We decided to see if we can talk things out later on, so who knows what's going to happen next.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Left some cherries in the car, they actually *baked*! they taste exactly the same as if they were in a pie!


You are braver than me for eating suspicious cherries


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You are braver than me for eating suspicious cherries


I don't easily get scared with food.
And those weren't bad actually


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2022)

My spider died. :c


----------



## Fatal (Jun 22, 2022)

How do you enable push notifications on browser?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatal said:


> How do you enable push notifications on browser?


not sure if you can, you can use emails to make it look like notifications though


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> not sure if you can, you can use emails to make it look like notifications though


Yeah, that's what I'm doing. I was just wondering.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm doing. I was just wondering.


faf does not have an official app


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> faf does not have an official app


Oh okay, I'm sorry.


----------



## Punji (Jun 24, 2022)

I wish I had more chocolate.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 24, 2022)

NOOT NOOT


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 24, 2022)

Mood.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2022)

This song is beautiful but the lyrics are actually depressing as fuck when you listen to them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 25, 2022)

Movie night, watched Suspiria https://archive.org/details/suspiria-1977 it's really carried by its atmosphere, thick color palette and legendary soundtrack


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2022)

This mf teched a knockdown in real life.
I'll never get over it. Wonder if that gave him frame advantage.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

Oh. Its like [THE] daily anything thread I made on another forum! Nice. 

uh

heres some selozar


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 29, 2022)

Everything that could even remotely be considered part of my head is in pain.

Ear infection. Migraine. Wisdom teeth bothering me. Sore throat. Eyes are itching/watering right now. 

The Guillotine sounding real appealing right now.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm sorry you're in so much pain. And about your spider, that really sucks. Hang in there, hope you feel better soon and are able to get some of that looked at.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 30, 2022)

Everything costing money is ungood.


----------



## Kope (Jun 30, 2022)

So much pain


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2022)

The Chad low poly enjoyer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542302263846342656


----------



## Kope (Jul 1, 2022)

I wish I could become an assassin and make the world a better place ninja style


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2022)

I have found a flickering ember of hope that at last now has the chance to spark a flame and from there threatens to become a fierce spitting fire.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 2, 2022)

Sometimes I feel civilization is a fever dream and I'll wake up in a cave not knowing any better


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 2, 2022)

It took about 4-5 days but I finally got a massive mass outbreak to spawn alpha hisuian zoroark in Pokemon Legends: Arceus. Now I can get the shiny!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2022)

Boy aint nothing like being inebriated!!! 7 drinks in and its HITTIN boy! :^)


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 3, 2022)

I had a nice dream last night. My husband and I found each other and chased one another around for fun.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th of July. Celebrate responsibly, lmao.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 4, 2022)

*Terrier noises*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2022)

Man, sucks that the Virtual Boy is a poor machine because many of it's very few games are actually pretty good if basic. Has the second best Wario Land.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2022)

Preserved for historical purposes


----------



## Punji (Jul 4, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Preserved for historical purposes
> View attachment 134924


Aww, you have a super cute avatar on FA.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2022)

Punji said:


> Aww, you have a super cute avatar on FA.


Thank you, my friend Stickmanwww drew it for me, his page is https://www.furaffinity.net/user/stickmanwww (NSFW)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2022)

>Ads


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 5, 2022)

Going to check out what VR Chat is like.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2022)

The UK is one giant gossipy hot mess today.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 7, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Man, sucks that the Virtual Boy is a poor machine because many of it's very few games are actually pretty good if basic. Has the second best Wario Land.


Prolly just me, but man, Mario Clash fucking slaps. Shame it was stuck on the Virtual boy and slowly forgotten.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 8, 2022)

I was deciding on whether to buy Kao the Kangaroo (2022) or renew my Pokémon Home subscription but I decided on getting Kao. Gonna buy it a little later. I don't need premium Home right at the moment and I can always get help transferring a few 'mons I have over to the newer games for ribbon stuff etc.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2022)

Im gonna really need Keanu Reeves or Ron Perlman to voice Shadow in Sonic 3.


----------



## Kope (Jul 9, 2022)

I felt like sharing this here if that's ok


----------



## Kope (Jul 10, 2022)

I wish I had inspiration


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 10, 2022)

Kope said:


> I wish I had inspiration


Is there any way that I can help with that?


----------



## Kope (Jul 10, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Is there any way that I can help with that?


Hmm


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 11, 2022)

Why are South Americans good as fuck at some goddamn video games?!?


----------



## Kope (Jul 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Why are South Americans good as fuck at some goddamn video games?!?


What?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Why are South Americans good as fuck at some goddamn video games?!?


It's evolution. Their nimble hands, sharp eyes and lightning quick reflexes are far superior to your average human's, developed from millennia of hunting their continent's indigenous Geese and Fox


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It's evolution. Their nimble hands, sharp eyes and lightning quick reflexes are far superior to your average human's, developed from millennia of hunting their continent's indigenous Geese and Fox


Gotta be something bro. All these beast ass gamers from Chile, Brazil, Mexico, and Puerto Rico *destroying* people.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> What?


They are just being racist.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> They are just being racist.


First of all, South America isn’t a race, second of all, it’s extreme to call a compliment racist. I know there’s sensitivities about generalizations but you’re really reaching to get insulted over something.


----------



## Kope (Jul 12, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> They are just being racist.


I wouldn’t say it’s racist, but generalizing groups of people to having certain qualities can be dangerous even if in a positive way.


----------



## Kope (Jul 12, 2022)

No race or country is a monolith


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Why are South Americans good as fuck at some goddamn video games?!?


Weird way to give a compliment, but I can dig it.

Any specific games you'd recommend? Always on the lookout for good games.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Why are South Americans good as fuck at some goddamn video games?!?


You would only understand it if you were born Brazilian. Our brain is wired to transfer and adapt our soccer acrobatics to video games like it's nothing, by pure telepathy. Oh, and we can read your minds while doing that, too! Hueahuehe


----------



## Kope (Jul 12, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> You would only understand it if you were born Brazilian. Our brain is wired to transfer and adapt our soccer acrobatics to video games like it's nothing, by pure telepathy. Oh, and we can read your minds while doing that, too! Hueahuehe


I don’t think that’s how that works  :0


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Weird way to give a compliment, but I can dig it.
> 
> Any specific games you'd recommend? Always on the lookout for good games.


Its an observation being in competitive scenes for a minute. People from South America have, in my experience, excelled enormously at video games relative to international peers. Im wondering if theres a much stronger competitive culture in those territories. Because they get good as fuck as very quickly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> They are just being racist.


Dont you have unsolicited nudes to send in another server?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Dont you have unsolicited nudes to send in another server?


?



Judge Spear said:


> Its an observation being in competitive scenes for a minute. People from South America have, in my experience, excelled enormously at video games relative to international peers. Im wondering if theres a much stronger competitive culture in those territories. Because they get good as fuck as very quickly.


Hmm. Can't say I have noticed this myself, but wouldn't looking into it. Korea tend to excel in quite a lot of games like Starcraft II, League of Legends and other competitive games. SCII games from LowkoTV's channel is fun to watch.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> ?


Old history.


Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Can't say I have noticed this myself, but wouldn't looking into it. Korea tend to excel in quite a lot of games like Starcraft II, League of Legends and other competitive games. SCII games from LowkoTV's channel is fun to watch.


As someone who's played Smash and followed the scene extensively, some of the top dogs have been really stellar performing people from Chile, Mexico, and Brazil. The best Ultimate player in the world right now is a Mexican player named MKLeo and he was tearing people apart since he was 15. ZeRo hails from Chile and he won 54 straight Smash 4 tournaments including an explosive EVO victory where he didn't drop a single match. Neither of those feats has been done in the history of fighting games. There's been other notable players like Elegant, Hugo, Maister, Sparg0, etc and friends I know personally from Puerto Rico and Venezuela that just show an extreme amount of effort in the stuff they play. It's stunning shit.

I'm sorry to _some _people who wanted to view a very simple observation as me being some confederate racist hick (because complimenting a territory for it's competitive fervor and knack for victory is apparently bigoted?)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Old history.


What do you mean? We don't even know each other.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 12, 2022)

Why would it be surprising that they are great at some video games? Each region has players who are amazing at games that are predominantly played there. Koreans are great at Starcraft and League, Eastern Europeans and Scandinavian/Nordic players are great at Counter Strike, so maybe Smash Bros is like one of the main games people play in South America.

Anyway, the only game I have the time and desire to follow is Counter Strike so I have no idea what goes in other competitive titles.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> What do you mean? We don't even know each other.


I unfortunately know you a little too well. I'm not gonna take _you _in particularly calling me something as heinous as a fucking racist.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I unfortunately know you a little too well. I'm not gonna take _you _in particularly calling me something as heinous as a fucking racist.


What do you think I did or said in the past?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> As someone who's played Smash and followed the scene extensively, some of the top dogs have been really stellar performing people from Chile, Mexico, and Brazil. The best Ultimate player in the world right now is a Mexican player named MKLeo and he was tearing people apart since he was 15. ZeRo hails from Chile and he won 54 straight Smash 4 tournaments including an explosive EVO victory where he didn't drop a single match. Neither of those feats has been done in the history of fighting games. There's been other notable players like Elegant, Hugo, Maister, Sparg0, etc and friends I know personally from Puerto Rico and Venezuela that just show an extreme amount of effort in the stuff they play. It's stunning shit.
> 
> I'm sorry to _some _people who wanted to view a very simple observation as me being some confederate racist hick (because complimenting a territory for it's competitive fervor and knack for victory is apparently bigoted?)


Wouldn't mind looking into it*
God, late evening and I am fucking tired. xD

Sounds good. Any channels on Youtube or the like where I can watch, preferably entire games? I've seen competitive Smash, but it's limited at best.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Why would it be surprising that they are great at some video games? Each region has players who are amazing at games that are predominantly played there. Koreans are great at Starcraft and League, Eastern Europeans and Scandinavian/Nordic players are great at Counter Strike, so maybe Smash Bros is like one of the main games people play in South America.


Similarly I don't follow other competitive scenes so that might be why this is particularly stand out to me. I guess different kinds of games appeal to different regions more. But I just noticed that when international tournies happen, the complete historic blowouts lately are from the players coming from SA.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Similarly I don't follow other competitive scenes so that might be why this is particularly stand out to me. I guess different kinds of games appeal to different regions more. But I just noticed that when international tournies happen, the complete historic blowouts lately are from the players coming from SA.



Well, to be fair, a team consisting of only Brazilian players made it pretty far in the most recent Counter Strike Major. The team is
"Imperial Esports" - https://liquipedia.net/counterstrike/Imperial_Esports

And I know I used to play with a couple of Brazilian players in Counter Strike 1.6 jump/kreedz/bhop servers, and they were incredibly good there too.
[edit] Oh yeah, there were a couple of Argentinian and Chiliean players who hold world records in cs 1.6 jump [/edit]

I guess Brazilians like CS as well? I mean, Neymar Jr, the football player, is also into the game. He has a very expensive inventory and can hold his ground against pro players.


----------



## Kope (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Dont you have unsolicited nudes to send in another server?


Is starting false rumors TOS @Flamingo ?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 12, 2022)

Code of Conduct -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Well, to be fair, a team consisting of only Brazilian players made it pretty far in the most recent Counter Strike Major. The team is
> "Imperial Esports" - https://liquipedia.net/counterstrike/Imperial_Esports
> 
> And I know I used to play with a couple of Brazilian players in Counter Strike 1.6 jump/kreedz/bhop servers, and they were incredibly good there too.
> ...


Brazil in particular seems to have a very richly competitive culture in general, honestly. Video games to actual athletics. Main reason I started watching soccer years ago. lol


----------



## Kope (Jul 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Code of Conduct -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> 
> Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!
> ...


So 2.4 then? malicious rumors? ( I’m operating under innocent until proven guilty of course though)


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 12, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I guess Brazilians like CS as well? I mean, Neymar Jr, the football player, is also into the game. He has a very expensive inventory and can hold his ground against pro players.


CS is _huge_ here, yes. Surely Neymar Jr. may have connections to its current popularity, as he would stream CS:GO on Twitch often, but I remember people talking ardently about CS when I was still in high school.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Wouldn't mind looking into it*
> God, late evening and I am fucking tired. xD
> 
> Sounds good. Any channels on Youtube or the like where I can watch, preferably entire games? I've seen competitive Smash, but it's limited at best.


There's tons of VoDs of past Smash events on YouTube. But it's a -lot- and sets, especially grand finals, can be upwards to 40 minutes. I don't know if there's anything complete documenting ZeRo's overwhelming streak in video form, but I'd be shocked if there wasn't. Unfortunately, ZeRo got into some hot water about 2 years ago (much of it lies, but some he should be taken to task on). So results for him might be murky. But the achievements were still extraordinary.


----------



## Kope (Jul 12, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> CS is _huge_ here, yes. Surely Neymar Jr. may have connections to its current popularity, as he would stream CS:GO on Twitch often, but I remember people talking ardently about CS when I was still in high school.


If CS: GO is so good why isn’t there a CS: GO 2


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> There's tons of VoDs of past Smash events on YouTube. But it's a -lot- and sets, especially grand finals, can be upwards to 40 minutes. I don't know if there's anything complete documenting ZeRo's overwhelming streak in video form, but I'd be shocked if there wasn't. Unfortunately, ZeRo got into some hot water about 2 years ago (much of it lies, but some he should be taken to task on). So results for him might be murky. But the achievements were still extraordinary.


Ah, cool. I don't mind watching long videos, Lowko's tend to be around 30 minutes to nearly 2 hours long each. All the plays are amazing to watch and some absolutely insane tactics that actually work and win people the game. 



			https://www.youtube.com/c/ZeRoWondering/videos
		


This the guy you're talking about? Was the first result that came up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, cool. I don't mind watching long videos, Lowko's tend to be around 30 minutes to nearly 2 hours long each. All the plays are amazing to watch and some absolutely insane tactics that actually work and win people the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
This video doesn't explain much, but it's just a simple recap of his streak before it was ended by Nairo. Literally from the original prelaunch invitational until he was finally knocked off the throne.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Yes.
> This video doesn't explain much, but it's just a simple recap of his streak before it was ended by Nairo. Literally from the original prelaunch invitational until he was finally knocked off the throne.


Using Diddy Kong a lot I see. Nice.

~Edit~
Love to see good manners in sports too. The kind that goes "Ey, I lost, but it was a fun game for sure. Congratulations on winning. Would love to battle against you again at some point".


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Using Diddy Kong a lot I see. Nice.


Diddy was really stupid in 4. 
Granted they nerfed him beyond what they should have just because ZeRo was winning with him. He still took events with the character regardless.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Diddy was really stupid in 4.
> Granted they nerfed him beyond what they should have just because ZeRo was winning with him. He still took events with the character regardless.


Hmm. Not that familiar with the different games unfortunately, but ZeRo's channel seem to have a lot of content to go through.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 12, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> CS is _huge_ here, yes. Surely Neymar Jr. may have connections to its current popularity, as he would stream CS:GO on Twitch often, but I remember people talking ardently about CS when I was still in high school.



I've never actually watched any of his streams but it's interesting he has the time for it. I found out about it from a YouTuber who did an analysis of his inventory and deducted that Neymar is probably very much into the game.

It's nice to know that one of my favorite games is popular overseas too.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 12, 2022)

Goodness, I can't stop drawing reference sheets. I have like 4 in the works right now.


----------



## Kope (Jul 13, 2022)

RachelTheFictionkin said:


> Goodness, I can't stop drawing reference sheets. I have like 4 in the works right now.


You could fake your death or something to get out of it : P


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> You could fake your death or something to get out of it : P


One of the furries who used to use this forum tried to get out of an airfare by telling their carrier that they had died. 

The scheme failed when the carrier asked for proof that they were dead or dying.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2022)

cool 
thats always nice
https://www.live5news.com/2022/07/13/weed-killing-chemical-found-majority-urine-samples-study-finds/


----------



## Kope (Jul 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> One of the furries who used to use this forum tried to get out of an airfare by telling their carrier that they had died.
> 
> The scheme failed when the carrier asked for proof that they were dead or dying.


Oh damn


----------



## Punji (Jul 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> One of the furries who used to use this forum tried to get out of an airfare by telling their carrier that they had died.
> 
> The scheme failed when the carrier asked for proof that they were dead or dying.


Speaking of proof...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> Speaking of proof...


I'm not going to give you their name Punji. It's nobody who remains active on the forum.


----------



## Punji (Jul 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not going to give you their name Punji. It's nobody who remains active on the forum.


Then you shouldn't be spreading rumours Fallow.

Would you want people to be mentioning and mocking you indirectly years after you've moved on from some place?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2022)

I am truly at peace now.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> Then you shouldn't be spreading rumours Fallow.
> 
> Would you want people to be mentioning and mocking you indirectly years after you've moved on from some place?


It's an anecdote with no name provided, not a rumor, as you should be able to understand.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> cool
> thats always nice
> https://www.live5news.com/2022/07/13/weed-killing-chemical-found-majority-urine-samples-study-finds/


Pesticides be like that, causing all kinds of birth defects too. And USA has multiple kinds in their food!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Pesticides be like that, causing all kinds of birth defects too. And USA has multiple kinds in their food!


I drink pesticides.


----------



## Punji (Jul 13, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's an anecdote with no name provided, not a rumor, as you should be able to understand.


"I used to know a guy who used a gorilla avatar on some obscure forum who got caught creeping on some girls in the locker room. He tired to get out of it by acting like he cared about their well-being but it didn't work and now he lives with the social guilt of his past and feels like he'll never truly be redeemed in society's eyes."

This is just an anecdote with no name provided, not a rumour. Do I need to say more, Miles?

Also hey, _totally _unrelated but anyone remember when I said this? That was a whacky and _totally _unprompted thing to say, wasn't it?


Punji said:


> Next time someone approaches with an unhappy rumour, no matter from who or about what, ask for actual proof before accepting or spreading it. I've been around enough different groups of people in my life to know how much this happens and how much of the time it's just flat out untrue.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2022)

He was speaking matter of factly recounting a past occurence. Didnt seem like it was meant to be malicious either.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> "I used to know a guy who used a gorilla avatar on some obscure forum who got caught creeping on some girls in the locker room. He tired to get out of it by acting like he cared about their well-being but it didn't work and now he lives with the social guilt of his past and feels like he'll never truly be redeemed in society's eyes."
> 
> This is just an anecdote with no name provided, not a rumour. Do I need to say more, Miles?
> 
> Also hey, _totally _unrelated but anyone remember when I said this? That was a whacky and _totally _unprompted thing to say, wasn't it?


I mean, I don't know if realize this, but you totally directed that false rumor at me and were trying to give an example of a false rumor ... which is completely different from what Fallowfox did. 

Furthermore, Fallowfox had reasons for not naming the user, despite the fraudulent behavior the user engaged.

You're grasping at straws here.


----------



## Punji (Jul 13, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, I don't know if realize this, but you totally directed that false rumor at me and were trying to give an example of a false rumor ... which is completely different from what Fallowfox did.
> 
> Furthermore, Fallowfox had reasons for not naming the user, despite the fraudulent behavior the user engaged.
> 
> You're grasping at straws here.


How do you know it's about you? I didn't name the user.  I'm demonstrating your position is flimsy and that you're only popping in to defend it because spreading rumours is something you have been known to do.

As I have said before, if someone is going to be spreading rumours one should at least ask for proof over blindly accepting it. There are multiple reasons why Fallow isn't giving a name and we all know it.

This is negative toxic behaviour which shouldn't be reinforced.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> How do you know it's about you? I didn't name the user.  I'm demonstrating your position is flimsy and that you're only popping in to defend it because spreading rumours is something you have been known to do.
> 
> As I have said before, if someone is going to be spreading rumours one should at least ask for proof over blindly accepting it. There are multiple reasons why Fallow isn't giving a name and we all know it.
> 
> This is negative toxic behaviour which shouldn't be reinforced.


I don't think you're stupid enough not realize that you ... tagged me in that comment ... directed at me ... who happens to be a user with a gorilla icon. And haven't spread rumors, which is a rumor from you, who was literally banned after spreading provably false COVID misinformation contradicted by experts in both our governments and the scientific community ... which I provided proof of.

I'm against rumor spreading, but Fallowfox didn't name or provide any specific details about the user, who was committing fraud. 

Furthermore, if you're so concerned about this user who tried defraud an airline over airfare, you should be fine with the fact that Fallowfox didn't provide that information, since it gives the user a chance to move on after facing the consequences while Fallowfox to use it as a cautionary tale against that kind of behavior to other users. I willing to bet no one beside Fallowfox knows who this  user is, so no one is going to come up and say, "Hey, I remember when (X) did that."

You're making more of this at his expense for your own purposes.


----------



## Punji (Jul 13, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't think you're stupid enough not realize that you ... tagged me in that comment ... directed at me ... who happens to be a user with a gorilla icon. And haven't spread rumors, which is a rumor from you, who was literally banned after spreading provably false COVID misinformation contradicted by experts in both our governments and the scientific community ... which I provided proof of.
> 
> I'm against rumor spreading, but Fallowfox didn't name or provide any specific details about the user, who was committing fraud.
> 
> ...


Really putting the pieces together ain't ya'? The example was obviously directed at you, but if you didn't have a gorilla avatar anyone who didn't know you wouldn't know it was about you. Do you see, Miles? What Fallow said was about someone that other people know. Anyone aware of this doesn't need the name.

This is factually inaccurate. I went against the narrative is all, factually I said virtually nothing that wasn't completely true. A symptom of human moderation, nothing more. You're just trying to attack my character because you can't refute my argument.

As above, names aren't strictly required. Spreading allegations of attempted fraud is still spreading allegations, and evidently some people know exactly who the targeted user is. Fallow has the blatant tendency to grotesquely misrepresent events as they happen, which he knows very well.

I don't want users to think that is something we as a community openly tolerate. The individual in question isn't here to defend himself, so someone else has to. Make no mistake I'd defend you too if I thought someone was misrepresenting you or making something up and genuinely trying to pass it off as real.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> Really putting the pieces together ain't ya'? *The example was obviously directed at you, but if you didn't have a gorilla avatar anyone who didn't know you wouldn't know it was about you. *Do you see, Miles? What Fallow said was about someone that other people know. Anyone aware of this doesn't need the name.
> 
> This is factually inaccurate. I went against the narrative is all, factually I said virtually nothing that wasn't completely true. A symptom of human moderation, nothing more. You're just trying to attack my character because you can't refute my argument.
> 
> ...


I've already refuted your argument because (since I need to spell this out to you):

1. Fallowfox never mentioned this user by name or provided any identifying details. No has come up saying they know who this is and you certainly don't know who this user is. He wasn't so much criticizing the anonymous user as saying ... don't fake your death to get out of obligations, which is pretty uncontroversial.

2. Fallowfox has pretty much always conducted himself with integrity; he's been helpfully informative and often refrains from deliberately insulting users, even those whom the same can't be said for. _You _saying he spreads allegations and false allegations when you've been banned for substantial amounts of time here, which says a lot, is comical. If we were to put your disciplinary history up against Fallowfox's, no contest, he would have the better one. Furthermore, Fallowfox generally treats you respect and sympathy, so to come here and spread these rumors about him really lands wrong with me, especially when he's probably going to forgiving about this.

3. About the COVID misinformation, you deliberately said vaccination didn't reduce the spread of the variants and tried to downplay the danger of the virus by saying heart disease kills more people, while ignoring the fact that virus is contagious in way heart disease is not. I gave you research that refuted your points from the scientific community and which your own government has agreed with. The "human moderation" was on point and removed much of what you said in addition to banning you; you simply want to portray yourself as the accurate party, despite the weight of evidence against your own position and hazard that false advice posed to users who believed it.

This is second time I've seen you try to frame him as being a malicious party over innocuous comments.

Edited.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2022)

It sucks because I looked up 'airfare' in the search bar and nothing juicy came up. I can only speculate based on the most morally questionable people I've known from this forum, but that's just speculation..! Wasn't me though, I'm a good boy.


----------



## Punji (Jul 13, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I've already refuted your argument because (since I need to spell this out to you):
> 
> 1. Fallowfox never mentioned this user by name or provided any identifying details. No has come up saying they know who this is and you certainly don't know who this user is. He wasn't so much criticizing the anonymous user as saying ... don't fake your death to get out of obligations, which is pretty uncontroversial.
> 
> ...


As demonstrated by you, my lovely little assistant, names are not required for identifying a person by description. Calling a past user out for this "pretty uncontroversial" negative act, if completely true at best, is still not a good thing to do. It wasn't relevant and the user doesn't need to have his name dragged through the mud.

This entire paragraph is hilariously untrue. However, it's also mostly irrelevant. Why I get banned and others don't is because I speak my mind and I don't report others often. I don't need a mod to fight my battles for me and they generally won't anyway. Others are very careful in their attacks. That I've got more public flak for things when you're the one who constantly openly attacks me directly is all that needs to be said here. If I bothered to report every time someone tried to insult me I'd just get banned myself for spamming the mods. 

Fallow does not respect me at all and I am far kinder to him than he is to me. That's not what this is about nor is it about Fallow himself. He did something I feel shouldn't be done and I would say the same thing to anyone else.

We as a community should not tolerate this kind of behaviour, from anyone. I call things out when I see them in the hopes that they won't be seen as normal or accepted in the furry community. You know why you're attacking me and it's not because of Fallow.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 13, 2022)

Punji said:


> As demonstrated by you, my lovely little assistant, names are not required for identifying a person by description. Calling a past user out for this "pretty uncontroversial" negative act, if completely true at best, is still not a good thing to do. It wasn't relevant and the user doesn't need to have his name dragged through the mud.
> 
> This entire paragraph is hilariously untrue. However, it's also mostly irrelevant. Why I get banned and others don't is because I speak my mind and I don't report others often. I don't need a mod to fight my battles for me and they generally won't anyway. Others are very careful in their attacks. That I've got more public flak for things when you're the one who constantly openly attacks me directly is all that needs to be said here. If I bothered to report every time someone tried to insult me I'd just get banned myself for spamming the mods.
> 
> ...


In order to drag someone's name through the mud, it's usually helpful to use their name, which Fallowfox didn't do. 

I'd also say that whoever he was talking about kind of dragged their name through mud on their own not just by committing fraud, which is a crime, but ... publicly announcing they committed that crime on a public forum. Which, if it didn't occur to you before now, makes what Fallowfox said not a rumor by default since this user ... publicly revealed this information about themselves beforehand.

Keep cooking that nothingburger, though.

And I'd argue the mods are mostly fair and you're just trying to cast your hypocritical behavior as truthtelling while implying they're incompetent, biased, or both. You screwed up and you got deserved consequences. Own your behavior.

Also, I'm defending Fallowfox because he does the right thing with fidelity and he's a friend. I feel he doesn't deserve to have his name dragged through the mud by you with your rumors. That's basically it.

Night.


----------



## Punji (Jul 13, 2022)

Watching someone play PaRappa the Rapper very badly is quite a painful source of second-hand embarrassment. I kinda like it though, funny game. Watching the chicken get super pissed at PaRappa because he's doing so bad is admittedly pretty funny.



Miles Marsalis said:


> In order to drag someone's through the mud, it's usually helpful to use their name, which Fallowfox didn't do.
> 
> I'd also say that whoever he was talking about kind of dragged their name through mud on their own not just by committing fraud, which is a crime, but ... publicly announcing they committed that crime on a public forum. Which, if it didn't occur to you before now, makes what Fallowfox said not a rumor by default since this user ... publicly revealed this information about themselves beforehand.
> 
> ...


So that example totally wasn't you then? Because it didn't have a name attached to it.

I don't trust this was the fullest picture, and again even if it was there was no reason to bring it up in the first place. Like reminding everyone that little Billy slipped and smashed his ice cream in his face every time someone sees an ice cream truck. This is a malicious behaviour and the guy isn't here to defend himself from it.

Well, want to play a game then? If Flamingo wants to ding you and I for every single time we've tried to directly and openly attack each other in no uncertain terms, I'd gladly ask him to. But I don't think he will. Too busy to watch every single squabble you have with someone or go through posts with a fine-toothed comb unless they're reported. And even then I've had decisions overruled because there isn't enough time in the day for a mod to read every single argument that happens on the FAF and read the full context of what's being said.

So sure, openly to Flamingo: Ding us both for all that we've done here, spare neither of us the rod. I'll put him on ignore and he I to make it happen. 

Quite the contrary, I'll spare the FAF my DMs demonstrating my position. There's plenty to pick from here on the FAF already. I'd show you the screenshots myself, but you won't ever accept my invitation to talk. For the best perhaps, given how well that went last time I tried.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2022)

You're all silly. :}


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2022)

Hereditary was -really- good. @-@


----------



## Filter (Jul 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I am truly at peace now.



See also:

Blobitecture


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm very glad I can't get attached to characters I make. Because the amount of people willing to buy them off me is kinda surprising.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm very glad I can't get attached to characters I make. Because the amount of people willing to buy them off me is kinda surprising.


It’s not surprising, your stuff is great
Do you know of ZerosPanda on FA? I’ve known them from when we used GaiaOnline, you might like their art. They do a lot of adoptables so that’s why I was reminded of him


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It’s not surprising, your stuff is great
> Do you know of ZerosPanda on FA? I’ve known them from when we used GaiaOnline, you might like their art. They do a lot of adoptables so that’s why I was reminded of him


Not familiar no. I know pretty much no one on FA honestly. I don't have an account.
Granted I follow no one on Twitter either...


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 15, 2022)

I dreamed that I was the Amber Heard/Johnny Depp trial and Amber was writing messages with her own shit.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2022)

Meow.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2022)

I wonder if we have any artists here who specialize in kemono-style art.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I wonder if we have any artists here who specialize in kemono-style art.


Of course, you just have to ask in the art forum if you’re looking for a commission. I don’t know that there’s any Japanese-native artists on the forums though.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Of course, you just have to ask in the art forum if you’re looking for a commission. I don’t know that there’s any Japanese-native artists on the forums though.


Been wanting some kemono-style art pieces for some time now. I'm looking for someone who does the style and not anyone Japanese, though either is fine. Have talked with Ukranian and Russian artists whom I've had difficulties communicating with due to a lack of proper understanding of either language, so would prefer someone who is knowledgeable enough in English.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Been wanting some kemono-style art pieces for some time now. I'm looking for someone who does the style and not anyone Japanese, though either is fine. Have talked with Ukranian and Russian artists whom I've had difficulties communicating with due to a lack of proper understanding of either language, so would prefer someone who is knowledgeable enough in English.


Yeah, make a post in the Art Sales and Auctions forum, I'm sure you'll get a few interested people


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, make a post in the Art Sales and Auctions forum, I'm sure you'll get a few interested people


Yeeeah. There is only one tiny problem. I am out of ideas in terms of poses and potential scenery. xD

Wouldn't be much point making a thread not knowing what I want. Would make it difficult for an artist to know what you're looking for, right?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeeeah. There is only one tiny problem. I am out of ideas in terms of poses and potential scenery. xD
> 
> Wouldn't be much point making a thread not knowing what I want. Would make it difficult for an artist to know what you're looking for, right?


It wouldn't be difficult. Some artists love being able to take creative liberties with their work. Of course if you decide you want something different after they finish, that could be an issue...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It wouldn't be difficult. Some artists love being able to take creative liberties with their work. Of course if you decide you want something different after they finish, that could be an issue...


Indeed. I've given artists artistic freedom several times and they've always exceeded my expectations which is really great. I've been commissioning art for.. 6 years now? I know my way around art and commissions and what artist to pick. I sometimes wonder how I in a sense.. know which artist to pick and what result I will get before any art have even remotely been started yet.


----------



## Filter (Jul 17, 2022)

This guy is a master storyteller. A surprising number of the tales he tells include humanoid creatures with canine heads. If you're a fan of werewolves, Sasquatch, and other cryptids, it's worth checking out his channel:


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2022)

Why am I just now learning about Rimba Racer? Apparently it was pretty good too. Animated racing cartoons and movies are so rare and good ones are even less common. 
Last one I remember was Motor City and that was pretty sick.
(Redline is the king though)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2022)

Discord seems to be getting forums.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2022)

I wish people used this topic more… wacky that the vent thread sees more activity. I wanna get to know folks here better but I’m so bad at generating discussion.



Judge Spear said:


> Why am I just now learning about Rimba Racer? Apparently it was pretty good too. Animated racing cartoons and movies are so rare and good ones are even less common.
> Last one I remember was Motor City and that was pretty sick.
> (Redline is the king though)


Never heard of that, but looking it up it seems pretty cute. Actually I’m pretty surprised that I haven’t seen 34 of it… or maybe I have and just never associated it with anything. So much nice furry content these days, really feels more mainstream than ever.

I probably won’t actually WATCH it, but still, neat!



Judge Spear said:


> Discord seems to be getting forums.


RIP GameFAQs I guess


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Never heard of that, but looking it up it seems pretty cute. Actually I’m pretty surprised that I haven’t seen 34 of it… or maybe I have and just never associated it with anything. So much nice furry content these days, really feels more mainstream than ever.
> 
> I probably won’t actually WATCH it, but still, neat!


I watched a few episodes. While it got praise this seems like a worse MotorCity to me. And its got Sonic Boom tier animation but lacking Sonic Boom's humor/VA. 

I've watched waaaay worse. But I've also seen much better racing animations.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 20, 2022)

Poor kitty. I always feel bad turning on the bathroom light to go potty and she shuts her eyes when it comes on because it's so bright. I try to shield her eyes when I turn on the light but she's always just a bit too far from the lightswitch to do so.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2022)

Why is the Vent thread locked


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Why is the Vent thread locked


Flamingo's work in mysterious ways.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 22, 2022)

It's open. I had to take care of something.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Flamingo's work in mysterious ways.


Okay, not gonna question it


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2022)

Flamingo turned into Flamindon't.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2022)

I love this image, so I decided to doodle my own artisan quality yeen loaf


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 23, 2022)

How many of you thought I was a skunk before seeing that I was a wolf/cat hybrid?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2022)

Okay, so. I didn't know Stray was actually coming to Steam. This changes things. :>


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 23, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Flamingo turned into Flamindon't.


As a mod, @Flamingo must sometimes be Flamingstop.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> As a mod, @Flamingo must sometimes be Flamingstop.


He’s a Flamingbro to me


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 24, 2022)

I've decided to be vegan and stop drinking alcohol. It's mostly a health thing. I've been torturing myself for so long and if I keep this up I'll die.

I feel bad about that stupid thread I made. Sorry to anyone who saw that. I was practically blind drunk.

(Plus when I was 24 I nearly died of acute pancreatitis and I probably should avoid alcohol altogether because it's a trigger for that condition.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2022)

Growing up is realizing that new gallery sites can fundamentally never exist how I remember them and that people like me have grown out of them. As much as I hate all that, it's true. :/


----------



## Kope (Jul 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Growing up is realizing that new gallery sites can fundamentally never exist how I remember them and that people like me have grown out of them. As much as I hate all that, it's true. :/


Life sucks then you die -Ghandi 2020


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Growing up is realizing that new gallery sites can fundamentally never exist how I remember them and that people like me have grown out of them. As much as I hate all that, it's true. :/


I went into the wayback machine to grab my old deviantart profile and found a 2007 screenshot, but then I remembered that images are still disabled...
In any case I'd love for you to get into more specifics... I'm not sure what older site designs have over newer ones.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I went into the wayback machine to grab my old deviantart profile and found a 2007 screenshot, but then I remembered that images are still disabled...
> In any case I'd love for you to get into more specifics... I'm not sure what older site designs have over newer ones.


Oh it's not so much the site design itself. Just the culture has shifted and it won't ever go back. It's hard to articulate but it boils down to "everyone who liked art sites grew up". 
A lot's changed since those kind of sites were hot is all it really boils down to. 

Granted it doesn't help that a LOT of these new upstarts are dogshit (Weasyl, PillowFort, Buzzly, etc) but I think the culture has just permanently changed. The places that laid down roots in the 00's stick around because they're iconic staples. But even new good sites just sink because they're chasing a bygone era.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh it's not so much the site design itself. Just the culture has shifted and it won't ever go back. It's hard to articulate but it boils down to "everyone who liked art sites grew up".
> A lot's changed since those kind of sites were hot is all it really boils down to.
> 
> Granted it doesn't help that a LOT of these new upstarts are dogshit (Weasyl, PillowFort, Buzzly, etc) but I think the culture has just permanently changed. The places that laid down roots in the 00's stick around because they're iconic staples. But even new good sites just sink because they're chasing a bygone era.


I understand now. I feel like traditional forums are going the same way in favor of Reddit or Discord. Thankfully FurAffinity is still here. If I had to use Twitter to search for the adult furry fiction that I enjoy so much, that'd be a nightmare


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I understand now. I feel like traditional forums are going the same way in favor of Reddit or Discord. Thankfully FurAffinity is still here. If I had to use Twitter to search for the adult furry fiction that I enjoy so much, that'd be a nightmare


I only really use FAF now because I have roots here, but I really wish there were other forums I could go to that are similarly general. 
It's like here and ShmupSystems and that's it.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I only really use FAF now because I have roots here, but I really wish there were other forums I could go to that are similarly general.
> It's like here and ShmupSystems and that's it.


I use GameFAQs for the most part. It’s not really general, but games are what I talk about 95% of the time, so it works out for me. Never heard of ShmupSystems, not surprised it exists nor am I surprised you’re a member, lol

I like the community that FAF has right now. Good mix of people. Glad you’re here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I use GameFAQs for the most part. It’s not really general, but games are what I talk about 95% of the time, so it works out for me. Never heard of ShmupSystems, not surprised it exists nor am I surprised you’re a member, lol
> 
> I like the community that FAF has right now. Good mix of people. Glad you’re here.


ShmupSystems is older than FA. I've been there longer than I've been here even. Just been a good source of game related news and everyone there is actually an adult with something worthwhile to talk about beyond the genre.

Always feel like I learn something interesting.
when I leave there.

I think the hardest thing to find for me is art communities I can fit into. Beyond just gallery sites.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2022)

Always fun to see more T90 games and game commentary.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> ShmupSystems is older than FA. I've been there longer than I've been here even. Just been a good source of game related news and everyone there is actually an adult with something worthwhile to talk about beyond the genre.
> 
> Always feel like I learn something interesting.
> when I leave there.
> ...


You're more of an art person than I am, so I can't recommend anything sadly. I'm uncomfortable with art communities because I'm super self conscious and jealous, it's not good for my mental health to be around folks that I feel I'm trying to compete with.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You're more of an art person than I am, so I can't recommend anything sadly. I'm uncomfortable with art communities because I'm super self conscious and jealous, it's not good for my mental health to be around folks that I feel I'm trying to compete with.


For me, I just need a place where I actually can post completely and the community isn't inundated with weird fuckers.
Even here, I can barely share any of my work anymore because the forums are now *strictly *PG-13.
Anything I share is _pushing _it and I'm surprised the mods haven't beat my ass over it. Most places are totally sfw. Especially Discord.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> For me, I just need a place where I actually can post completely and the community isn't inundated with weird fuckers.
> Even here, I can barely share any of my work anymore because the forums are now *strictly *PG-13.
> Anything I share is _pushing _it and I'm surprised the mods haven't beat my ass over it. Most places are totally sfw. Especially Discord.


Since when is Discord sfw??
I think there's some rule that keeps forums from being NSFW? I think someone mentioned it here before... I dunno. Maybe you can make your own platform? You have a good following, right? I'm sure you could make it work


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Since when is Discord sfw??
> I think there's some rule that keeps forums from being NSFW? I think someone mentioned it here before... I dunno. Maybe you can make your own platform? You have a good following, right? I'm sure you could make it work


Most servers are sfw


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Most servers are sfw


I don't think I have ever been in a furry discord that wasn't nsfw, although admittedly that might say more about me than about you


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I don't think I have ever been in a furry discord that wasn't nsfw, although admittedly that might say more about me than about you


Not just furry.
Most of the ones that I see consisting of more than 3 whole members are SFW. The ones that do allow more adult content are always ultra specific or SO crowded you can't get a word in. I'm not looking for straight up exclusively porn servers. Just places that allow both to coexist.
Like if I *want *to post my stuff, I can.

I found one a while back but the community was insufferable.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Not just furry.
> Most of the ones that I see consisting of more than 3 whole members are SFW. The ones that do allow more adult content are always ultra specific or SO crowded you can't get a word in. I'm not looking for straight up exclusively porn servers. Just places that allow both to coexist.
> Like if I *want *to post my stuff, I can.
> 
> I found one a while back but the community was insufferable.


Yeah, just make your own. Get a couple friends or fans to moderate it. People will join. You could even advertise it here. I'm part of a few discords that are run by artist friends, they're pretty active.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, just make your own. Get a couple friends or fans to moderate it. People will join. You could even advertise it here. I'm part of a few discords that are run by artist friends, they're pretty active.


I have one. But I REALLY like talking and meeting people so I'm always looking for new communities myself.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I have one. But I REALLY like talking and meeting people so I'm always looking for new communities myself.


Ah... well I guess I can't help you there then. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2022)

Someone tried to break into my car.
But it's always parked right out in front.
Directly in front of a camera that's always rolling and immediately notifies me of someone in view. 
Try again, you gimpy shit ass. heh heh.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Someone tried to break into my car.
> But it's always parked right out in front.
> Directly in front of a camera that's always rolling and immediately notifies me of someone in view.
> Try again, you gimpy shit ass. heh heh.


Glad you're okay
Please don't tell them to try again


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2022)

So not only didn't someone try to steal my car, but my bank account got locked last night because some shitfuck overseas was trying to get into it.







Thankfully both idiots failed.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> So not only didn't someone try to steal my car, but my bank account got locked last night because some shitfuck overseas was trying to get into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better invest in some good luck charms to balance out whatever witch's curse you got hexed with


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

Wait, why is Judge Spear banned?


----------



## Punji (Jul 29, 2022)

How long until we can post images normally again?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Wait, why is Judge Spear banned?


Not only did someone try to steal his car and bank account, he got banned from FAF too!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Not only did someone try to steal his car and bank account, he got banned from FAF too!


Wait, what?

Damn, that sucks. 

Also, all these floating resources tickle my OCD.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2022)

No idea what it was, but hope you're back soon Spear. We all want to see more of your art.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 30, 2022)

Free @Judge Spear


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2022)

I’ve been going through the IRL Photos thread and it’s incredible to me how many people seem to post there and -nowhere else-

I appreciate the folks who actually use the forum and post there, I like seeing people’s faces


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

I don’t think it’s safe to reveal your identity in my opinion


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 31, 2022)

Quick question, does anyone know if it's better to combine words when tagging or make them separate.

Like this:

winged_humanoid

or this:

winged humanoid


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 31, 2022)

RachelTheFictionkin said:


> Quick question, does anyone know if it's better to combine words when tagging or make them separate.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


When separating words, I use ==> ,

When combining, I use ===> _


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2022)

RachelTheFictionkin said:


> Quick question, does anyone know if it's better to combine words when tagging or make them separate.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


Hmm. We doing it on FA?

If so then the former is best, otherwise it will be treated as separate tags.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 31, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> When separating words, I use ==> ,
> 
> When combining, I use ===> _





Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. We doing it on FA?
> 
> If so then the former is best, otherwise it will be treated as separate tags.



Yeah, and I mean which way in tagging makes submissions show up when searching on FA. I've been using tags like this: winged_humanoid but wasn't sure if my submissions showed up in search when typing in "winged humanoid" in the search bar.

Thanks c:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2022)

RachelTheFictionkin said:


> Yeah, and I mean which way in tagging makes submissions show up when searching on FA. I've been using tags like this: winged_humanoid but wasn't sure if my submissions showed up in search when typing in "winged humanoid" in the search bar.
> 
> Thanks c:


Aye. FA looks at them as separate tags, which is why I use the underscore to make it into one tag. Stupid tagging system, but it is what it is.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Aye. FA looks at them as separate tags, which is why I use the underscore to make it into one tag. Stupid tagging system, but it is what it is.



Ah, alright


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm trying to figure out why I don't want to play video games or draw or even watch videos and instead press F5 constantly on forums, and I figured it out!! It's because I want social interaction.

Of course I also have a short attention span and the nice thing about forums is that I don't have to commit a substantial amount of time to a conversation. The downside is that a conversation might not happen at all, or maybe it'll lead to a heated argument that's fueled by a misguided desire for attention


----------



## Filter (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> I don’t think it’s safe to reveal your identity in my opinion


Same. It's safer to be private, even if online privacy is far from perfect. While I understand the appeal, unless you're committed to maintaining a public persona as an influencer or something, I don't think the risks are worth the rewards. Girls slid into my DMs when I used to share photos of myself, which was flattering but it can be hard to vet folks that way. I ended up dating somebody half-way across the country, who wanted to move way too fast for me. She seemed to have an agenda. And that was even after we met in person before becoming official.

In a real friendship, as in a dating relationship, it's good to know who you're dealing with. We're social animals, and knowing what somebody looks like can help weed out the creeps and the scammers. It might not be enough to get around catfishing, but something is better than nothing.

Too many have forgotten about "stranger danger" in the age of social media, but there's still wisdom in being cautious online. It's good to see that at least some younger people still want to be careful. When I came of age back in the day, it was a big deal considering the kind of stuff that went on in chat rooms. You still see a lot of it on Discord channels, which is partly why I avoid them.

That being said, descriptions can work too. When I went to Anthrocon a while back, I roomed with an artist friend I had known for years. We described ourselves rather than exchanging photos, and first met in public. There were no surprises, we were who we said we were, and it worked out alright.

I still think it's best to meet others in public before revealing too much about who we are. Including what we look like. While not perfect, it's safer and helps avoid unnecessary drama.

So anyway, this is why I haven't shared a photo of myself here. And that's without even considering the stigma that some have against furry. On the up-side though, the thread shows that furries look normal enough. You'd never be able to tell by what somebody looks like, which should dispel some myths.


----------



## Regret (Jul 31, 2022)

Completely random, but I want to try out those sensory deprivation tanks.  It just seems so relaxing and a perfect way to de-stress and contemplate whatever happens to be on my mind.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Regret said:


> Completely random, but I want to try out those sensory deprivation tanks.  It just seems so relaxing and a perfect way to de-stress and contemplate whatever happens to be on my mind.


I would like to as well, but I fear I might freak out instead (aren't they only for rich elites as well?)


----------



## Regret (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> I would like to as well, but I fear I might freak out instead (aren't they only for rich elites as well?)


I hope you would not freak out as that would be unfortunate and would ruin an otherwise fun and or relaxing experience for you.  I have no idea what you mean regarding rich elites and sensory deprivation tanks.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Regret said:


> I hope you would not freak out as that would be unfortunate and would ruin an otherwise fun and or relaxing experience for you.  I have no idea what you mean regarding rich elites and sensory deprivation tanks.


Idk I just remember Joe rogan and Elon musk using them


----------



## Rimna (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Idk I just remember Joe rogan and Elon musk using them



I once saw Elon Musk breathe during an interview. Oxygen must be only for the rich elites.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I once saw Elon Musk breathe during an interview. Oxygen must be only for the rich elites.


Have you seen the lorax movie?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2022)

Filter said:


> Same. It's safer to be private, even if online privacy is far from perfect. While I understand the appeal, unless you're committed to maintaining a public persona as an influencer or something, I don't think the risks are worth the rewards. Girls slid into my DMs when I used to share photos of myself, which was flattering but it can be hard to vet folks that way. I ended up dating somebody half-way across the country, who wanted to move way too fast for me. She seemed to have an agenda. And that was even after we met in person before becoming official.
> 
> In a real friendship, as in a dating relationship, it's good to know who you're dealing with. We're social animals, and knowing what somebody looks like can help weed out the creeps and the scammers. It might not be enough to get around catfishing, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure sharing a photo of oneself is much of a compromise of one's safety... If you go out in public, strangers will see your face. I think there was an argument at one point in the grand history of the internet to make it mandatory to have one's face attached to one's online accounts FOR safety, since it's an extra measure that holds people accountable for what they say and do online. 

Although I completely understand not wanting to have your face associated with your furry account. Like that's self explanatory.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> Have you seen the lorax movie?


No


----------



## Vishunei (Aug 1, 2022)

Anyone of legal age got some Stella Rosa on hand? I could go for something.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 1, 2022)

Vishunei said:


> Anyone of legal age got some Stella Rosa on hand? I could go for something.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 1, 2022)

Filter said:


> Same. It's safer to be private, even if online privacy is far from perfect. While I understand the appeal, unless you're committed to maintaining a public persona as an influencer or something, I don't think the risks are worth the rewards. Girls slid into my DMs when I used to share photos of myself, which was flattering but it can be hard to vet folks that way. I ended up dating somebody half-way across the country, who wanted to move way too fast for me. She seemed to have an agenda. And that was even after we met in person before becoming official.
> 
> In a real friendship, as in a dating relationship, it's good to know who you're dealing with. We're social animals, and knowing what somebody looks like can help weed out the creeps and the scammers. It might not be enough to get around catfishing, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> ...


I change subtle details on photos, but nothing too outlandish.  Just enough for facial recognition by a computer to fail if it was attempted to be used.  it takes a very few photos for a 3d render.  Working with that type of security are wireless, i tend to be a bit paranoid.  So, I can relate to both not posting a photo for a variety of reasons and for not worrying and doing so.

If you're worried on being outed as a furry, consider a communications or STEM degree.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2022)

This have become a bit of a bingefest channel but also highly educational when it comes to the caring for cows.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> This have become a bit of a bingefest channel but also highly educational when it comes to the caring for cows.


NO

YouTube has recommended that channel to me at least a dozen times and I REFUSE to be its slave!!


----------



## Filter (Aug 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I change subtle details on photos, but nothing too outlandish.  Just enough for facial recognition by a computer to fail if it was attempted to be used.  it takes a very few photos for a 3d render.  Working with that type of security are wireless, i tend to be a bit paranoid.  So, I can relate to both not posting a photo for a variety of reasons and for not worrying and doing so.


Subtly changing the distance between facial features? That's a good idea. I've used extreme adjustments to contrast and brightness in the past, and played around with filters (haha), but not specifically with the intention of outsmarting facial recognition algorithms. 

One of my work projects involved simulated facial recognition. In terms of 3D renderings from photos, haven't done much with photogrammetry since 2016. 3D renders used to require dozens of photos, but the technology has come a long way.



Minerva_Minx said:


> If you're worried on being outed as a furry, consider a communications or STEM degree.


I already have one. It's kind of surprising that I don't meet more furries in my line of work, but I think that may have something to do with being painfully aware of our digital footprints.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 2, 2022)

It's 6 in the morning and I feel kinda half dead-ish. First ever EU approval for my car today at 8 which I am super excited for, and something new to learn.


----------



## Simo (Aug 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> It's 6 in the morning and I feel kinda half dead-ish. First ever EU approval for my car today at 8 which I am super excited for, and something new to learn.


Time for strong coffee!

thought of you as I recall you have always been fond of commissioning art, and it reminded me that it's something I need to do more often; after all, you can certainly waste money on sillier things!

Got a commission last week that I really loved though:


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 2, 2022)

Simo said:


> Time for strong coffee!
> 
> thought of you as I recall you have always been fond of commissioning art, and it reminded me that it's something I need to do more often; after all, you can certainly waste money on sillier things!
> 
> Got a commission last week that I really loved though:


Awww, I appreciate the thought, man. I really do. And shoo with your coffee. 

Yeah, commissioning art have become a bit of a passion of mine. It's very fun. I think it's the process more so than the art itself in some ways as it's fun bouncing ideas back and forth with an artist that is rather communicative and keen on knowing exactly what I want. I am in a position where I can afford a decent amount of luxuries, though idea-wise currently it's been a bit of a drought unfortunately. Still. It's amazing to see all the talents and skills around, especially artstyles and ways to draw/create.

Hahaha, of course the piece is watermelon related. Would've surprised me if you had gotten something else.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 2, 2022)

BWAHAHAHAHA!






Ghosts OP, man.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2022)

It's been the driest July where I live since records began. 4% of our usual rainfall.


----------



## Kope (Aug 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It's been the driest July where I live since records began. 4% of our usual rainfall.


Just nuke your local hurricane and it will bring you rainfall


----------



## Punji (Aug 2, 2022)

Do hurricanes even happen in the UK?


----------



## Kope (Aug 2, 2022)

Punji said:


> Do hurricanes even happen in the UK?


Probably not so he will have to create one too


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 2, 2022)

Punji said:


> Do hurricanes even happen in the UK?


Hard Rock Cafe


----------



## Kara Kusa (Aug 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It's been the driest July where I live since records began. 4% of our usual rainfall.


I think all your rain ended up at my house, wanna trade places?

seriously though, it wont stop raining. Usually it doesn't rain anywhere near this much, and storms clear up quickly, but this year shit's gnarly. Car alarms keep going off when lightning strikes. it's actually kind of a problem, I cant get certain things done when it storms like this TvT


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2022)

Didn't have time in the morning to fry some sausages, so omelette du fromage with ham instead it is.


----------



## Punji (Aug 3, 2022)

Playing Inscription's Kaycee's Mod is never more fun than when you have a hand of literally infinity plus one bees.


----------



## Filter (Aug 4, 2022)

Out of the blue, it came to me...

Band name:
Frankencookie

Album title:
I'm not mad, just disappointed


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


Welcome back king, I've kept your crown warm for you:


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Welcome back king, I've kept your crown warm for you:


Knowing how this thing works and applying it to my avatar just makes me think of Otomedius and my day is now ruined.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> No idea what it was, but hope you're back soon Spear. We all want to see more of your art.


It was a shockingly poor example of moderation.
Something I expect from ResetEra or a public school teacher. But that's water under the bridge.

I've been grinding out a lot of work lately though. Not much I can share at the moment, but I should have something suitable to post here soon.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 5, 2022)

Ah, this is the best, a gentle rain


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2022)

Kara Kusa said:


> I think all your rain ended up at my house, wanna trade places?
> 
> seriously though, it wont stop raining. Usually it doesn't rain anywhere near this much, and storms clear up quickly, but this year shit's gnarly. Car alarms keep going off when lightning strikes. it's actually kind of a problem, I cant get certain things done when it storms like this TvT



Honestly I would trade.

Still no rain. There are now public restrictions starting on water use, and we are about to enter a drought.

I caught my neighbour watering their lawn in the midst of this, like nothing was abnormal. There wasn't even a _point_ in watering it; it turned brown and died long ago with everything else.


----------



## Kope (Aug 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Honestly I would trade.
> 
> Still no rain. There are now public restrictions starting on water use, and we are about to enter a drought.
> 
> I caught my neighbour watering their lawn in the midst of this, like nothing was abnormal. There wasn't even a _point_ in watering it; it turned brown and died long ago with everything else.


I remember reading a story of a guy who got shot in the head but still did his morning routine like nothing happened


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2022)

Wish they'd remaster StarFox 2. 
16:9, 60FPS treatment with smoother, modernized control and much higher draw distance. 
This game deserves it but it's just kissing the cusp of unplayable..


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 5, 2022)

After nearly 3 decades of existing on this rock, I've finally learned how to cure a case of the hiccups.

I used to just suffer silently until they went away.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 5, 2022)

RAM said:


> After nearly 3 decades of existing on this rock, I've finally learned how to cure a case of the hiccups.
> 
> I used to just suffer silently until they went away.


TEACH ME YOUR SECRETS


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2022)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!






God damn it uThermal, now I have to bingewatch this series too. :V


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> TEACH ME YOUR SECRETS



It's pretty easy.

1) Sit down somewhere comfortable where there's little to no background noise. Nothing should be occupying any portion of your immediate active attention. Personally, I favor sitting in an upright position in a chair with a relatively straight back post in my Fortress of Solitude (AKA, my room). 

2) Try to focus all of your attention on your breathing. Inhale deeply and slowly, then hold for four or five seconds, then exhale as slowly as you can. Repeat this process as needed until your hiccups stop. For me, two or three inhale/exhale cycles is all it takes.

Hiccups occur when your diaphragm and windpipe aren't in sync with one another. This breathing exercise fixes that.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 6, 2022)

RAM said:


> It's pretty easy.
> 
> 1) Sit down somewhere comfortable where there's little to no background noise. Nothing should be occupying any portion of your immediate active attention. Personally, I favor sitting in an upright position in a chair with a relatively straight back post in my Fortress of Solitude (AKA, my room).
> 
> ...



Ah damn. I've tried doing breathing exercises but they don't work for me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Ah damn. I've tried doing breathing exercises but they don't work for me.


Drinking ice cold water is one thing to try with hiccups, but there's not really a definitive cure for them.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 6, 2022)

I don't think I've had hiccups in over 5 years, maybe 8. I wonder why?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 6, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Drinking ice cold water is one thing to try with hiccups, but there's not really a definitive cure for them.


I know of a cure. Inhale through your nose and then exhale through your mouth. Do this a few times and your hiccups will be gone. It works for me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 7, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I know of a cure. Inhale through your nose and then exhale through your mouth. Do this a few times and your hiccups will be gone. It works for me.


There are methods that can work, but there is no scientifically definitive way to stop consistently all the time.


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 7, 2022)

I've found smacking my chest as hard as I can often works.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 7, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> I've found smacking my chest as hard as I can often works.


That sounds risky.


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 7, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> That sounds risky.


Eh, it doesn't hurt that much.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 7, 2022)

Only thing that's worked for me is to take a really deep breath and contract my diaphragm without letting myself exhale, and just holding like that with the muscles tense until it stops. Not a 100% guarantee but stops it most of the time.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 7, 2022)

Tickling seems to work, be ause it is almost hyperventilating.  But it can hurt because it's inconsistent.
Doesn't matter, it's hilarious to have this "harumph" or hard stop laugh.


----------



## Baud (Aug 7, 2022)

Any recommendations for places where to meet new furries? A place dedicated to conversations and not shitpost and memes?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2022)

Baud said:


> Any recommendations for places where to meet new furries? A place dedicated to conversations and not shitpost and memes?


Well, you're on an active furry forum....

You could also search for furry joints here. https://disboard.org/


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2022)

Heyyy, I don't work here, but maybe I should~


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2022)

Time to clean my PC and boy am I fucking terrified...
Always the most nerve wracking task and I hate doing it, but it's gotta get done.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 9, 2022)

Another weird building. I've been there a few times but I can't remember how the stairs work, if you access them through the door or really the dark space on the left, I think I remember the latter but it just feels wrong ^.^


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 9, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Another weird building. I've been there a few times but I can't remember how the stairs work, if you access them through the door or really the dark space on the left, I think I remember the latter but it just feels wrong ^.^


Maybe it is secretly a maze.


----------



## Punji (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm getting kind of sick of PB&J sandwiches, which is a problem because I love them so much.

They're not the same as they used to be though, and they're almost getting hard to swallow. :<


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 9, 2022)

Punji said:


> I'm getting kind of sick of PB&J sandwiches, which is a problem because I love them so much.
> 
> They're not the same as they used to be though, and they're almost getting hard to swallow. :<



I remember loving them. Now I do not.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 10, 2022)

Punji said:


> I'm getting kind of sick of PB&J sandwiches, which is a problem because I love them so much.
> 
> They're not the same as they used to be though, and they're almost getting hard to swallow. :<


I have the same problem with the flavor chocolate. It kind of doesn't taste like much of anything anymore since I'm so use to it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2022)

Friend showed me one of the worst keyboards I've ever seen.
I love the slot for mommy's credit card at the ready to add more FortNite VBucks for your Naruto and SpiderMan skins.





Nerve of this thing to not even be mechanical. lol


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 11, 2022)

The forums...quiet. >>


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 11, 2022)

*PENIS*
PENIS​_PENIS_
PENIS​                                             PENIS

PENIS
PENIS

PENIS​


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2022)

Eight, eight penises, ah ah ah


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> *PENIS*
> PENIS​_PENIS_
> PENIS​                                             PENIS
> 
> ...


This was posted 5.15am my time and for a second wondered "...Why the hell does people post this at 5am..?" and then realized you weren't in my timezone. That's what I get for waking up at 6am this week I guess.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 12, 2022)

Omg, should I congratulate you for a really good time or provide empathy because you are really frustrated?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558000351655399424


TyraWadman said:


> *PENIS*
> PENIS​_PENIS_
> PENIS​                                             PENIS
> 
> ...







you forgot the part about the *n u t s*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 14, 2022)

A proper rain, how sweet.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 16, 2022)

My dad let me get a pet African pygmy hedgehog.

She is an albino and her name is Mrs. Tiggy-winkle.

I can't post pictures for some reason but she cute. She doesn't bite and she goes snuffle snuffle.


----------



## Filter (Aug 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Friend showed me one of the worst keyboards I've ever seen.
> I love the slot for mommy's credit card at the ready to add more FortNite VBucks for your Naruto and SpiderMan skins.
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to like my mechanical keyboard, but it's basically the opposite of the one you posted. Mechanical, but none of the bells and whistles, which is weird on a keyboard meant for gaming. Which may explain why I got it for free. It also sucks to type on.

NGL, I'd probably like this one. Especially, if it comes in white. With the RGB set to match my PC, it would totally go with my rig. I'd put tablet styluses in the pen slots, along with my phone. Business cards would go in the credit card slot. The only other thing I'd change is to make it wired, rather than wireless.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 16, 2022)

Not sure if vent or stuff you love or interesting stuff. 



 I didn't know this disease had such drastic physical effects on the brain. I thought it was a lot more psychological. Stupid maybe, I'm not a doctor and for some reason I never asked. But is it weird that I find that comforting over a year after my grandma passed away? this makes it seem a little more disempowering which in a way is comforting. I thought if I visited her enough at least as often as my mom did she would be much better, but the truth is that there was never a chance, we were just buying seconds so to speak. That also is in a weird way good to know for my mom who was extremely anxious as she had visited her days before being diagnosed with covid. But no it was a side effect of Alzheimer's.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2022)

This is what the absence of brand identity looks like.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559529959407886342
God, Vader doesn't even look he's actually _there_. It just looks like a PNG of a promo render plucked from Galaxy of Heroes and pasted on a random FortNite meme.


----------



## Baud (Aug 16, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Not sure if vent or stuff you love or interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know this disease had such drastic physical effects on the brain. I thought it was a lot more psychological. Stupid maybe, I'm not a doctor and for some reason I never asked. But is it weird that I find that comforting over a year after my grandma passed away? this makes it seem a little more disempowering which in a way is comforting. I thought if I visited her enough at least as often as my mom did she would be much better, but the truth is that there was never a chance, we were just buying seconds so to speak. That also is in a weird way good to know for my mom who was extremely anxious as she had visited her days before being diagnosed with covid. But no it was a side effect of Alzheimer's.


It is very much a neurological disease with actual physical effects on the brain, my grandma was also affected by it in the last years of her life and seeing her change so drastically without being able to do anything to prevent it made us all feel powerless, the sad truth is we can't really do much once it's there, all we can do is make sure the person keeps living peacefully and happily for as long as they last, and that's what we did even if by the end little was left of our grandma. Dementia and Alzheimer's are truly horrible beasts.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This is what the absence of brand identity looks like.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559529959407886342
> God, Vader doesn't even look he's actually _there_. It just looks like a PNG of a promo render plucked from Galaxy of Heroes and pasted on a random FortNite meme.


okay, this is true
but consider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559592773984161793


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2022)

It's really satisfying in Yugioh to just obliterate this shit 






with this beast







TrishaCat said:


> okay, this is true
> but consider
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559592773984161793


This was sort of funny when it was GMod shit and dumb Skyrim mods in 2012. Now some suits that view their player base as lobotomized lemmings wanna make you pay for stale jokes that were done better in the 720p Youtube days. It's just so cynical.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 20, 2022)

(As an open side note to you and others that it may apply to): @Smityyyy - you can certainly disagree with me and other people my friend, and in a way - that's what Forum dialogues _are all __about_...... but when you do so, it might be a good idea to offer up your own analysis and possible solutions to issues being discussed, instead of making "off the cuff" semi-snide comments that border on the offensive.

And frankly - you and many others on here can not be so disagreeable all the time please; (as the old saying goes):




(Personally): I have no issues with people disagreeing with me; so long as they're somewhat polite about it.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 21, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> (As an open side note to you and others that it may apply to): @Smityyyy - you can certainly disagree with me and other people my friend, and in a way - that's what Forum dialogues _are all __about_...... but when you do so, it might be a good idea to offer up your own analysis and possible solutions to issues being discussed, instead of making "off the cuff" semi-snide comments that border on the offensive.
> 
> And frankly - you and many others on here can not be so disagreeable all the time please; (as the old saying goes):
> 
> ...



Shut the fuck up


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> (As an open side note to you and others that it may apply to): @Smityyyy - you can certainly disagree with me and other people my friend, and in a way - that's what Forum dialogues _are all __about_...... but when you do so, it might be a good idea to offer up your own analysis and possible solutions to issues being discussed, instead of making "off the cuff" semi-snide comments that border on the offensive.
> 
> And frankly - you and many others on here can not be so disagreeable all the time please; (as the old saying goes):
> 
> ...


Why did you feel the need to start shit in a random thread? Take your own advice.

And fix your goddamn typing. You always talk like you're loading a floppy on a C64. Comes onto FAF like "LOAD "connortext",8,1
_"

Gonna start calling your ass 079.

Type like a functioning person. Fuck.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Why did you feel the need to start shit in a random thread? Take your own advice.
> 
> And fix your goddamn typing. You always talk like you're loading a floppy on a C64. Comes onto FAF like "LOAD "connortext",8,1
> _"
> ...


I'll type as I please (within the rules).... thank you.




------------------
In any case - I wanted to bring this point up to not only that other user involved (who I've noticed has a lack of basic courtesy and manners towards me, several times) which is why I addressed him specifically.... but also to some others perhaps, to try and address the overall lack of civility I've noticed on here lately coming from users such as him and others as well in other dialogues with other users..... and perhaps hopefully start a conversation about it.

It wasn't trying to "start in" as you say.

Anyways, my bottom line point was: is that one doesn't need to be a sarcastic prick (like the guy above you) in order to join in on the conversation and add something useful and insightful to the dialogue for us all.

It tells me either one: they have nothing else substantial to offer up into the convo, or two - they're just looking to derail points (because the topics are uncomfortable to them).... or three: they're just looking to get some attention via snide remarks.

But in any case, if it's that taxing on you (or anyone else) to read my writing style on here (which has been the same style for nearly ten years I've been a member here) then you're free to not respond to it in the future..... okay?


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 21, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'll type as I please (within the rules).... thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Waaah waaah cry some more


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2022)

What a champion, not just dragging his dick all over the vent thread but the open chat thread as well. I mean, if you want to talk about decorum and all, you can try not derailing threads with crap from a closed thread for starters.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 21, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> [Stuff]


----------



## LameFox (Aug 21, 2022)

I stopped reading his posts years ago as the effort severely outweighed the reward, but it's become kind of funny to just scroll over them and read the responses. This effect is fascinatingly independent of whatever the subject happens to be at the time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I stopped reading his posts years ago as the effort severely outweighed the reward, but it's become kind of funny to just scroll over them and read the responses. This effect is fascinatingly independent of whatever the subject happens to be at the time.


Lmao
And you've only been on here since 2019. So you got sick of the shit immediately.
I've seen his dumb ranting and algorithmic speech patterns since like 2014.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Lmao
> And you've only been on here since 2019. So you got sick of the shit immediately.
> I've seen his dumb ranting and algorithmic speech patterns since like 2014.



I find it absolutely _hilarious _that my comments about underage NSFW being disgusting and inappropriate for this forum made him so triggered he had to start up again in this random thread.

I clearly live in his head rent free with how angry my “impolite” comments make him.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I find it absolutely _hilarious _that my comments about underage NSFW being disgusting and inappropriate for this forum made him so triggered he had to start up again in this random thread.
> 
> I clearly live in his head rent free with how angry my “impolite” comments make him.


Tends to happen when you threaten some grody shit people get off to. No matter the amount of venom in your comment.
But let me stop before I get another stupid as fuck kneejerk ban that isn't thought through.

I suggest we all do the same.


----------



## Baud (Aug 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Why did you feel the need to start shit in a random thread? Take your own advice.
> 
> And fix your goddamn typing. You always talk like you're loading a floppy on a C64. Comes onto FAF like "LOAD "connortext",8,1
> _"
> ...


I don't know what the original discussion is about but this comment made my evening, thank you. We need more retro computing references in here just for the three of us who give a damn.


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 21, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> (As an open side note to you and others that it may apply to): @Smityyyy - you can certainly disagree with me and other people my friend, and in a way - that's what Forum dialogues _are all __about_...... but when you do so, it might be a good idea to offer up your own analysis and possible solutions to issues being discussed, instead of making "off the cuff" semi-snide comments that border on the offensive.
> 
> And frankly - you and many others on here can not be so disagreeable all the time please; (as the old saying goes):
> 
> ...


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 21, 2022)

Any who, I watched Prey and I thought it was okay. The MC pissed me off most of the movie honestly. I get that she wants to prove herself but every situation she was in, she fucking hesitated. And it wasn't the one time, she did this twice if I can remember. I liked her brother more than her honestly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2022)

Kinda just want image uploading back. |:[


----------



## LameFox (Aug 22, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Any who, I watched Prey and I thought it was okay. The MC pissed me off most of the movie honestly. I get that she wants to prove herself but every situation she was in, she fucking hesitated. And it wasn't the one time, she did this twice if I can remember. I liked her brother more than her honestly.


Kinda dick move of him to not mention to anyone that she already 



Spoiler



weakened the lion they were hunting tho lol.



I actually liked most of that movie though. 



Spoiler



Except the end. Her whole plan relied on it standing up in the exact spot the laser would shine?? I mean it was in a pool of mud not some tiny narrow space. Totally wrecked my suspension of disbelief at that point.


----------



## young fur (Aug 22, 2022)

hi


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 22, 2022)

young fur said:


> hi


Hello and welcome to the forums. ^^


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 22, 2022)

young fur said:


> hi


Hi-a


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I've seen his dumb ranting and algorithmic speech patterns since like 2014.


Well, you're free to hit the block button and move on, if that's how you (or anyone else) feels.
--------
Personally, I find though that those who feel the need to "corral the posse" (and gang up on) one individual usually means they have nothing else substantive to offer besides personal attacks.





Debating and discussing the topics on the merits (like I frequently do) is one thing.

Not doing that - and at the same time pointing out flaws and inconsistencies about another user's posting behavior is quite another. It tells me they nothing better to offer up besides empty criticisms and personal attacks.

On my end at least - I was not attacking that other user..... I was simply responding to several repeated instances of outright rudeness and disrespect, which I'm entitled to do and is a different phenomenon altogether.

I was hoping to start a dialogue on the overall topic in general with people - which is why I posted this publicly on here instead of a PM with him.
-------------------------------------
In any case - if one feels that this discussion is a waste of time (as some on here say) then - it would have been better to simply ignore it and move on I think..... instead of joining in and ganging up on one user and adding to the alleged discord that they're trying to repudiate with me right now...... just sayin'. 
------------------------------------
Have a great Monday in any case all. ☺


----------



## young fur (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Kinda just want image uploading back. |:[


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm sorry

what?









						Canadian ‘Diary of a Wimpy Kid’ actor who killed mom allegedly intended to also kill Trudeau
					

Canadian actor Ryan Grantham, who in March pleaded guilty to killing his mom, also had alleged plans to assassinate Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, according to the CBC. The 24-year-old “Diary of a Wimpy Kid” actor was initially charged with first-degree murder for fatally shooting his...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 23, 2022)

LameFox said:


> Kinda dick move of him to not mention to anyone that she already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, that was a dick move lol

But I agree with you about the end. I just didn't really like the movie all that much. Maybe I need to rewatch it in a few weeks to come back into it fresh.


----------



## creamyfox (Aug 25, 2022)

I see some foreigners talk about caffeine like it's "something", whereas in my country it's shitty thing that nobody cares about. I read stuff like "I'm 13, haven't started caffeine yet". what's this? Come on, I remember drinking coffee and black tea when I was 6 years old.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 25, 2022)

creamyfox said:


> I see some foreigners talk about caffeine like it's "something", whereas in my country it's shitty thing that nobody cares about. I read stuff like "I'm 13, haven't started caffeine yet". what's this? Come on, I remember drinking coffee and black tea when I was 6 years old.


I didn't start liking coffee until I was 16. I thought it was crap at first, but when I started college, it became my life blood. what country is it, by the way?


----------



## LameFox (Aug 26, 2022)

tbh their parents probably keep them off caffeine because they don't want them to have any more energy.


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 26, 2022)

Anyone here heard of the movie "Wolf Children"?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

Shout to the people at arcades in 2002 that wore these and FUCKED up some DDR.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Shout to the people at arcades in 2002 that wore these and FUCKED up some DDR.


I wore these and always got them caught in the car door. Good times.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks youtube, I can't wait to become _POWERFUL_ beyond belief.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 28, 2022)

They're right, that really is beyond belief.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks youtube, I can't wait to become _POWERFUL_ beyond belief.



No wonder I'm a *God*.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks youtube, I can't wait to become _POWERFUL_ beyond belief.


I mean, you keep watching him. 

Otherwise Youtube wouldn't be recommending him.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

Bruhs not even a real doctor.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks youtube, I can't wait to become _POWERFUL_ beyond belief.







On a more depressing note the Man in the Hole just died.








						'Man of the Hole': Last of his tribe dies in Brazil
					

The last member of an uncontacted indigenous group in Brazil had lived in total isolation for decades.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

Damn.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2022)

God, feels like I'm being suppressed on Twitter sometimes.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

How so?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> How so?


Eh just not hitting the metrics I'd expect.
When I'm gearing up for comms or to sell something, I like to spend some time gaining new followers or "waking up" my current ones for a week. But sometimes I just chug for some reason. Usually turns around but it's just a little annoying.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

Well keep it up there is still hope while there is still an effort.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks youtube, I can't wait to become _POWERFUL_ beyond belief.



I don't know. The title is* incredibly *hammy but the core message is sound enough.

Would you become "powerful beyond belief" if you didn't drink, if you established and practiced a respectable level of fitness, if you didn't do drugs, if you helped others, and if you maintained your romantic, familial, and platonic relationships?

No, I doubt it, but the bar is so incredibly low right now for modern human beings (particularly those in so-called "developed nations") that to do these things would probably put you in the upper 90th percentile in terms of your overall quality as a person.


----------



## Punji (Aug 29, 2022)

Oh, but every time _I_ suggest not doing drugs...


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

RAM said:


> I don't know. The title is* incredibly *hammy but the core message is sound enough.
> 
> Would you become "powerful beyond belief" if you didn't drink, if you established and practiced a respectable level of fitness, if you didn't do drugs, if you helped others, and if you maintained your romantic, familial, and platonic relationships?
> 
> No, I doubt it, but the bar is so incredibly low right now for modern human beings (particularly those in so-called "developed nations") that to do these things would probably put you in the upper 90th percentile in terms of your overall quality as a person.


Dang why so negative?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> Dang why so negative?


Can't blame him myself.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

Take pride in being among the only sentient life in the universe.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 29, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I mean, you keep watching him.
> 
> Otherwise Youtube wouldn't be recommending him.


This is not true anymore. For a couple years(?) now, even if you heavily curate your history they'll occasionally poke unrelated trendy shit at you.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 29, 2022)

LameFox said:


> This is not true anymore. For a couple years(?) now, even if you heavily curate your history they'll occasionally poke unrelated trendy shit at you.


Can confirm. I cull my watch history to only be furry-related videos 



Spoiler



(a fruitless endeavor since furry youtube is kinda trash anyway)


 and I constantly get recommended 24/7 chillhop streams and shit like that. Never done anything at all that would cause the algorithm to think I'd want to see that.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 30, 2022)

Mine typically shows me three things: art videos, music, and space/science videos. That's all I let in the history. If I watch anything else (looking up a game review or something) I either view it in a private window or delete it from history. If stuff comes up that's kinda related but not really interesting I will mass cull it with 'not interested'.

Then, some days I will just find 1-3 videos mixed in there that are completely, totally unrelated, but just happen to be fairly popular. Way more popular than nearly anything I normally watch, which is pretty obscure on the whole. These are the kind of thing you'd see if you went to the home page in a private window (sometimes they're exactly that). I mark them 'not interested' or 'don't recommend channel', and it all goes back to normal, until after a suspiciously similar period of time (I've never counted, but maybe once a week?) the exact thing happens again. It's like they inject this stuff into my regular feed to see if they can get me watching high-engagement content, with some kind of cooldown before repeating it.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 30, 2022)

Sometimes I feel like it’s a great day to repeat a thing I’ve always found to be very true of many people I’ve met over the years…

Your life reflects the attitude you take toward it. If it smells like shit everywhere you go, the world might not be what stinks. I admit I miss when it was encouraged to take a strong, positive, and pragmatic attitude to the world instead of stomping around and pouting over things that aren’t in your control… nor that are any of your business!

People in this thread could benefit from learning to reframe their lives and do some introspection before levying broad judgments upon a world that they have little genuine insight into.

Hope everybody’s having a fantastic Tuesday


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2022)

My friend ate a Lil Nitro yesterday.

It...wasn't pretty.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 30, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> My friend ate a Lil Nitro yesterday.
> 
> It...wasn't pretty.


C... Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> C... Can you elaborate on that?


9 *million* Scoville gummi bear.
The Carolina reaper is the hottest pepper in the world at 2 million.

My friend was in agony for an hour.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2022)

RAM said:


> I don't know. The title is* incredibly *hammy but the core message is sound enough.
> 
> Would you become "powerful beyond belief" if you didn't drink, if you established and practiced a respectable level of fitness, if you didn't do drugs, if you helped others, and if you maintained your romantic, familial, and platonic relationships?
> 
> No, I doubt it, but the bar is so incredibly low right now for modern human beings (particularly those in so-called "developed nations") that to do these things would probably put you in the upper 90th percentile in terms of your overall quality as a person.



It is basically just the advice we get from teachers in middle school, packaged with a _lethal dose_ of cringe.

It's like being given a recruitment pitch by the Scientologists and discovering that their secret to unquantifiable riches and cosmic power is eating leafy green vegetables and avoiding caffeinated beverages. 
Like...okay guys...I already eat greens because I'm not a literal child, and I'm not even sure that the bit about caffeine particularly matters..._oh you want me to pay $50 to buy your books and discover more 'secrets'_?




LameFox said:


> This is not true anymore. For a couple years(?) now, even if you heavily curate your history they'll occasionally poke unrelated trendy shit at you.



I think I get recommended trending content mostly because I don't use youtube very much. I almost exclusively use the website to watch videos of driving hazards and scenarios.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 30, 2022)

Probably shouldn't take life advice from someone who was vibe checked by apple cider.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2022)

Whenever I come to this site on my phone, a small file downloads. What the fuck is that?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 1, 2022)

Time for the year's clearing of the ignore list


----------



## tentiv (Sep 1, 2022)

I read DMFA pretty avidly between 2007-2012. I just recently checked back on it for nostalgia, and I saw that the latest chapter is now 704 pages long (the previous record holder was about 150 pages, I think). Has Amber abandoned the division of her comic into chapters? If so, why? In the description Amber said that she's been drawing the comic for a full half of her life, which really made me think. On one hand, I'm glad that Amber has been able to work so consistently on this project for over two decades. It shows an incredible amount of dedication and motivation, and she has a core of fans that seem like a nice and supportive community. I assume that she enjoys having the comic be such an integral part of her life for all these years, and I'm happy for her as she continues into the future. 

At the same time, I wonder about the storytelling aspect. How many panels does a person need to tell a story, any story? At what length does the story become too unfocused, wandering away from the goal of an ending? Is Amber's goal to just produce a comic with fun characters doing stuff, rather than tell a story with a beginning, middle, and end? If anyone who reads this still follows DMFA, what's the story doing? Is it building to any kind of conceivable ending, i.e. could you imagine what would plausibly happen at the conclusion of DMFA? This comic is unique in how it started as just friends messing around on Furcadia and then evolved into its own thing. I wonder if that non-conventional beginning means I shouldn't think of it as a conventional story.

The thing that hooked me as a reader for a while was the magic vs. technology plot line. I especially enjoyed the dynamic between Kria and Jyrras, with Kria representing the old order of "might makes right" while the normally timid Jyrras forcefully advocates for a more egalitarian world. The fact that this made Kria attracted to Jyrras was both funny and intriguing. I wondered what would happen as that part of the story progressed. How would Jyrras upend the hierarchy of the world while having friends on both sides of the divide? How would the revelation of the entirely synthetic life he has produced play into this? There are multiple puppet-masters behind the scenes, is this playing into their hands? I lost interest when I came to feel that there had been no progress on these questions.

It's just kind of frustrating. Amber has these interesting characters and a fun setting, writes good dialogue and draws good art, but ultimately there isn't enough story to satisfy me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Time for the year's clearing of the ignore list


Honestly don't have many people ignored here. Just white noise posters and obvious kids.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Honestly don't have many people ignored here. Just white noise posters and obvious kids.


Ah, tremendous
Well I have nobody on it now


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 1, 2022)

I saw a pic of Tony the Tiger with no context, and immediately, without thinking about it, said "Oh, hi Chad~!"... Oops...


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Sep 1, 2022)

im not lonely but like

want friens

any1 else? lmao-


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 1, 2022)

R3sh_.R4c0on said:


> im not lonely but like
> 
> want friens
> 
> any1 else? lmao-


Yee, me too


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 1, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Yee, me too


Same.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Whenever I come to this site on my phone, a small file downloads. What the fuck is that?


Scan it with an antivirus software or submit it as a sample, if you want to be certain.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 3, 2022)

Finnick Breakdancing by AAR0NJAY on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Filter (Sep 3, 2022)

I've been busy lately. Not much time for forums or other things. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 3, 2022)

I hope that you are doing well!

Was watching a series that I watched about and a half years ago. I thought that since I watched it before, it wouldn't be as impactful, but oh boy. Found myself nearly crying so I had to turn it off for a bit and watch some dumb videos online. (-ω-、)

The make you laugh thread is helping pretty well lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2022)

Going to enter a contest for a game. I doubt I'll place but it should give me an excuse to practice it.


----------



## creamyfox (Sep 4, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I didn't start liking coffee until I was 16. I thought it was crap at first, but when I started college, it became my life blood. what country is it, by the way?


Turkey.
(Late reply lol)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 5, 2022)

Today I found murican money, two quarters and a dime, pretty coins

I wish it was a different time and this would cover a diligence trip, a beer at the saloon and scurvy medication but now its value is in the shit, maybe it buys me 15 minutes of fresh air in Manhattan. But it'll go well with the Swiss francs I found a while ago.


----------



## Filter (Sep 5, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Today I found murican money, two quarters and a dime, pretty coins
> 
> I wish it was a different time and this would cover a diligence trip, a beer at the saloon and scurvy medication but now its value is in the shit, maybe it buys me 15 minutes of fresh air in Manhattan. But it'll go well with the Swiss francs I found a while ago.


Sometimes, Swedish and Mexican coins get mixed in with my 'Murrican ones. It can be confusing, as some are about the same size and weight. Not that I usually carry coins with me these days, as almost all of my transactions are digital, but they do tend to accumulate after spending paper money.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2022)

I like our coins tbh.
Every region has pretty equally nice paper money, but US coins are my favorite. Really detailed. Weighty too. It also seems like we have the greatest variance in coin sizes. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 7, 2022)

Filter said:


> Sometimes, Swedish and Mexican coins get mixed in with my 'Murrican ones. It can be confusing, as some are about the same size and weight. Not that I usually carry coins with me these days, as almost all of my transactions are digital, but they do tend to accumulate after spending paper money.


Do you often come across Swedish monay?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 8, 2022)

The Queen just died.

I guess we have King Charles III now.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Queen just died.
> 
> I guess we have King Charles III now.


R.I.P 
She was of s very old age, still we grown with her in the throne, its still a shock to hear the news


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Queen just died.
> 
> I guess we have King Charles III now.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 8, 2022)

Lenago said:


> R.I.P
> She was of s very old age, still we grown with her in the throne, its still a shock to hear the news


My grandmother was 3 when she was coronated, so my grandparents, parents, and me have grown up with her being the Queen.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 8, 2022)

I mean, it's somewhat distant from my reality and culture, but still. She only came to Brazil once, in 1968, watched a soccer game and reunited with some nationally recognized figures and politicians in my state. But what baffles me the most is, the interim ambassador of Great Britain in Brasilia shared a congratulatory letter that she wrote for our Independence Day, which was YESTERDAY.

Just... How incredibly sudden.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My grandmother was 3 when she was coronated, so my grandparents, parents, and me have grown up with her being the Queen.


Humm yeah, that would be 3 generations, she really had a long rein


----------



## Lenago (Sep 8, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> I mean, it's somewhat distant from my reality and culture, but still. She only came to Brazil once, in 1968, watched a soccer game and reunited with some nationally recognized figures and politicians in my state. But what baffles me the most is, the interim ambassador of Great Britain in Brasilia shared a congratulatory letter that she wrote for our Independence Day, which was YESTERDAY.
> 
> Just... How incredibly sudden.


She was 96 right, humm at that age anything can happen all of the sudden, a stroke, heart failure, or something else i guess


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 8, 2022)

May the Queen rest in peace. Just heard she passed away.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 8, 2022)

Lenago said:


> She was 96 right, humm at that age anything can happen all of the sudden, a stroke, heart failure, or something else i guess


Absolutely, it's more like, how we don't expect these things


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 8, 2022)

She's lived through some of the most historic events. It's sad that she is passed on, but I do admire how much she was able to experience and take part in.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 8, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> She's lived through some of the most historic events. It's sad that she is passed on, but I do admire how much she was able to experience and take part in.


I was kind of expecting to live with her existing well into my 40's and maybe even 50's. Feels.. Surreal that she is gone.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 8, 2022)

Lenago said:


> R.I.P
> She was of s very old age, still we grown with her in the throne, its still a shock to hear the news


She came very close to beating Louis 14th for longest reign of a European monarch, pretty good score


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 8, 2022)

Photos of her during WW2 when she served as a driver and mechanic.


----------



## TR273 (Sep 8, 2022)

Kinda numb at the moment.
I'm sitting 20 miles from where she died.
It's....
...We have a King now...
....just....weird.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

Bruh what did she do to gain so much respect.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 8, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> Bruh what did she do to gain so much respect.


Keeping things short and brief,

She legalized gay marriage in the UK
Brought major economic stability to the country
Served in WW2
Lots of charity work
Fought for civil rights in Britian with passing acts that promoted racial equality

People liked her for good reasons.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 8, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> Bruh what did she do to gain so much respect.


More good things than she did to deserve people being a dick to her on the day she dies, just a thought


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Keeping things short and brief,
> 
> She legalized gay marriage in the UK
> Brought major economic stability to the country
> ...


I always thought the royal family was only for show.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 8, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> I always thought the royal family was only for show.


Not really. They may look like that to many outside people like us, but they have the ability to make a large impact on Britian's laws and relations with the rest of the world. She's done some pretty good things all in all.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

ooh a chat
what is up everyone


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> ooh a chat
> what is up everyone


Shit myself in the foot.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

*shot. 


DrinkingVesper said:


> Shit myself in the foot.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> *shot.


really? i re-broke my arm earlier today after only getting my cast off a couple hours before, so i guess we're both kinda ouched up right now


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 8, 2022)

One of the places I work at has a distinctive smell I've only encountered before at the modern art museum, I'll happily rip on what can pass as art there but still it's a very nice memory
It always amazes me the way in which the senses work in relation to memory. This smell is just industrial cleaning products in a sanitized building hallway. Taken separately these smells don't remind me of anything, not very much at all. But in this exact combination, the smell of this place, instantly, it brings me back to my childhood. How is this possible?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> i re-broke my arm earlier today after only getting my cast off a couple hours before, so i guess we're both kinda ouched up right now


Hello. Are your bones so fragile that even your sona is wearing a cast? By the way, a pretty cute bird.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> One of the places I work at has a distinctive smell I've only encountered before at the modern art museum, I'll happily rip on what can pass as art there but still it's a very nice memory
> It always amazes me the way in which the senses work in relation to memory. This smell is just industrial cleaning products in a sanitized building hallway. Taken separately these smells don't remind me of anything, not very much at all. But in this exact combination, the smell of this place, instantly, it brings me back to my childhood. How is this possible?


The human brain works with habit.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Hello. Are your bones so fragile that even your sona is wearing a cast? By the way, a pretty cute bird.


wasn't really my fault, doctor said my wrist was at like 80% healed which was good enough for him take the cast off, then a couple hours later i got hit by a cyclist and i fell onto the pavement and it re-broke at the same place

as for the sona, i got a piece commed for me just after i first broke my arm, but i kinda liked how it looked in the end, just reflects me as a generally clumsy and unlucky person


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> wasn't really my fault, doctor said my wrist was at like 80% healed which was good enough for him take the cast off, then a couple hours later i got hit by a cyclist and i fell onto the pavement and it re-broke at the same place
> 
> as for the sona, i got a piece commed for me just after i first broke my arm, but i kinda liked how it looked in the end, just reflects me as a generally clumsy and unlucky person


I liked your post because the concept is cute not because you got hurt. I would not like any nice person to be hurt.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> wasn't really my fault, doctor said my wrist was at like 80% healed which was good enough for him take the cast off, then a couple hours later i got hit by a cyclist and i fell onto the pavement and it re-broke at the same place


Damn, how unlucky. Even when the bone heals completely, you can still break it again in the same place. "Things that don't kill you, make you stronger" - what a fool said that.


TaintedLion said:


> as for the sona, i got a piece commed for me just after i first broke my arm, but i kinda liked how it looked in the end, just reflects me as a generally clumsy and unlucky person


It is interesting. Take this
* a little luck in a linen bag*.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

DrinkingVesper said:


> I liked your post because the concept is cute not because you got hurt. I would not like any nice person to be hurt.


nah it's alright 
not a lot of injured sonas out there, but maybe i might comm a piece from time to time where he's not in a cast


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> It is interesting. Take this


you can always sign the cast


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> you can always sign the cast


I was always worried that if I broke my paw, I would have to kick people away from me so that they wouldn't spoil my cast with their signatures. I swear, one of these impudents would have got right on the nose.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I was always worried that if I broke my paw, I would have to kick people away from me so that they wouldn't spoil my cast with their signatures. I swear, one of these impudents would have got right on the nose.


understandable, a wing is pretty delicate, but as long as ppl are careful i wouldn't mind ppl signing the cast
some ppl are pretty funny with their signatures


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> understandable, a wing is pretty delicate, but as long as ppl are careful i wouldn't mind ppl signing the cast
> some ppl are pretty funny with their signatures


No, I'm against it because it's unpleasant for me. It's not about the fear of being injured again. But it doesn't matter.
Get well.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> No, I'm against it because it's unpleasant for me. It's not about the fear of being injured again. But it doesn't matter.
> Get well.



fair enough, not for everyone i guess
ty


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Sep 8, 2022)

hhh I'm kinda boreddddd so if any1 wanna DM me ya-


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> .


riend?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 8, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> I mean, it's somewhat distant from my reality and culture, but still. She only came to Brazil once, in 1968, watched a soccer game and reunited with some nationally recognized figures and politicians in my state. But what baffles me the most is, the interim ambassador of Great Britain in Brasilia shared a congratulatory letter that she wrote for our Independence Day, which was YESTERDAY.
> 
> Just... How incredibly sudden.


I know right? It was so sudden...

My mum and me we felt so saddened when we heard of it, and we haven't been agreeing a lot the last weeks

I heard first so, I chose to not tell her until she saw it herself, given she would really feel sad about it, as me.

I hope she's doing well in heaven right now.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 8, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Keeping things short and brief,
> 
> She legalized gay marriage in the UK
> Brought major economic stability to the country
> ...


She also just banned conversion "therapy" not too long ago too.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

What kind of power did the witch have?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 8, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I know right? It was so sudden...
> 
> My mum and me we felt so saddened when we heard of it, and we haven't been agreeing a lot the last weeks
> 
> ...


Aw, sorry to hear that. It's so sweet that you two were able to share this once-in-a-while moment together like this at least.

My mom surprised me today with her story, by the way - she saw the queen in the capital, back in 1968, as her school would liberate students to greet Her Majesty while she proceeded in a motorcade through the streets. She had no idea what the queen was doing here at the time, though.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

sleep eludes me
despite the pain meds my arm still hurts pretty bad


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 8, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that. It's so sweet that you two were able to share this once-in-a-while moment together like this at least.


Aw, thank you my frogiend, it is indeed something tbh
we have been trying to make up since a few weeks ago, so it was a sweet to share this once-in-a-while moment together indeed, she was way more sad though



Guifrog said:


> My mom surprised me today with her story, by the way - she saw the queen in the capital, back in 1968, as her school would liberate students to greet Her Majesty while she proceeded in a motorcade through the streets. She had no idea what the queen was doing here at the time, though.


Oooh that's a pretty surprising and nice story friend. on a motorcade?
I'm glad that she saw her on the once capital, it's a once in a time experience



TaintedLion said:


> sleep eludes me
> despite the pain meds my arm still hurts pretty bad


I'm sorry to hear that taint
*pets you gently instead of hugging*

I really hope that your arm heals pretty soon


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I really hope that your arm heals pretty soon



it was supposed to be healed today, but a rogue cyclist said otherwise


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> it was supposed to be healed today, but a rogue cyclist said otherwise


I'm very sorry for that, that's why I dislike irresponsible cyclists, some of them think that they are on Motorcycles or something


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I'm very sorry for that, that's why I dislike irresponsible cyclists, some of them think that they are on Motorcycles or something


i have nothing against cyclists in general, just that one particular one lol


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> i have nothing against cyclists in general, just that one particular one lol


Same tbh! I just have a thing against the irresponsible ones really Hehe


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Same tbh! I just have a thing against the irresponsible ones really Hehe


this one made me briefly detest all cyclists
i was really hoping i hadn't hurt my arm again when i got hit, but my wrist really started hurting so i went back to the hospital and they said that i'd broken both the bones that were originally broken
had to get my wrist set, wasn't fun


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> this one made me briefly detest all cyclists
> i was really hoping i hadn't hurt my arm again when i got hit, but my wrist really started hurting so i went back to the hospital and they said that i'd broken both the bones that were originally broken
> had to get my wrist set, wasn't fun


I'm very sorry. that's pretty unfortunate
I hope it doesn't takes your wrist long to heal up again

next time you should bring an Air Horn to scare away anything around just in case


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 8, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> I'm very sorry. that's pretty unfortunate
> I hope it doesn't takes your wrist long to heal up again
> 
> next time you should bring an Air Horn to scare away anything around just in case


thanks, i got a plaster splint and sling for a week then i got a cast for another 3-5 weeks after that

maybe i should just get an air horn, or live in one of those inflatable orbs


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2022)

December needs to hurry up and get here.
I got these Christmas memes at the READY, you hear me?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 8, 2022)

But I'm not physically or mentally prepared yet to endure Mariah Carey's song on a daily basis.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 8, 2022)

AAALL IIII WAA~~ Eeep I mean.. at least theres some time to prepare still! :3

Down here in mexico we even have santa's at sam's already!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 8, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> thanks, i got a plaster splint and sling for a week then i got a cast for another 3-5 weeks after that


anytime, good thing you got attention immediately


TaintedLion said:


> maybe i should just get an air horn, or live in one of those inflatable orbs


Hahaha perhaps it would be a good option!
Inflatable orbs have the advantage to make you feel like an anthro hamster, squeak squeak!


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 8, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> AAALL IIII WAA~~ Eeep I mean.. at least theres some time to prepare still! :3
> 
> Down here in mexico we even have santa's at sam's already!


He's here!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 8, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> He's here!


HoooHooHoo! Meeerry Christmas!


----------



## reptile logic (Sep 9, 2022)

"December needs to hurry up and get here.
I got these Christmas memes at the READY, you hear me?"

I wish I could say, "It hurts so good." Nope, just hurts.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 9, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> anytime, good thing you got attention immediately


yeah, just a bit restrictive, the last thing i wanted


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hello. How long do I have to wait for the topic to be checked?
"Awaiting approval before being displayed publicly."
I have a feeling that mods will appear only in half a day>:0


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2022)

Everything is about to change soon. 
Most of the dreams I have are going to happen.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 9, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Hello. How long do I have to wait for the topic to be checked?
> "Awaiting approval before being displayed publicly."
> I have a feeling that mods will appear only in half a day>:0


Apparently I've been waiting for 6 hours or so. I literally managed to take a nap during this timeXD


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 9, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Apparently I've been waiting for 6 hours or so. I literally managed to take a nap during this timeXD


these forums are not massively active, it wouldn't surprise me if the mods are fairly inactive too


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Everything is about to change soon.
> Most of the dreams I have are going to happen.


If you read this a certain way, it sounds ominous as *f u c k.*


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 9, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> these forums are not massively active, it wouldn't surprise me if the mods are fairly inactive too


It seems the problem is where they live. This has already been discussed in the context of trolls and disturbing images. Big problem.
And I wouldn't say that the forum is inactive:0


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 10, 2022)

hey everyone today!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 10, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> hey everyone today!


Hello, klutz:>


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 10, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Hello, klutz:>


oh dang, how u doin on this day?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 10, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> oh dang, how u doin on this day?


Usually every day of mine is groundhog day. And now everything is quite normal.
Right now I'm making a portrait of a skunk made of wool. I want to take a break for a pipe and tea.

How's your wing?


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 10, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> How's your wing?


still a bit painful, smacked it against my bedpost when i woke up today, just gonna take it easy and rest it today, keep it in a sling if i do need to go out


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 10, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> still a bit painful, smacked it against my bedpost when i woke up today, just gonna take it easy and rest it today, keep it in a sling if i do need to go out


Wow, I felt it, probably, for a klutz, this is a completely ordinary start to the day, although devoid of a pleasant aftertaste.
Just find a damn clover, a horseshoe, and anything else. In addition, you can always order a pillowsuit instead of a fursuit!


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 10, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Wow, I felt it, probably, for a klutz, this is a completely ordinary start to the day, although devoid of a pleasant aftertaste.
> Just find a damn clover, a horseshoe, and anything else. In addition, you can always order a pillowsuit instead of a fursuit!


indeed, just when you have a full cast on and can't move your elbow you kinda forget about it and swing your arm around into things
if they made a suit that healed broken bones immediately that'd be nice, but unfortunately the only thing that does heal them is plaster and time
i got a couple comms coming soon so that's something to look forward to tho


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 10, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> if they made a suit that healed broken bones immediately that'd be nice, but unfortunately the only thing that does heal them is plaster and time


Even the medicine for bone fusion in the Harry Potter universe does not make the process pleasant.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 10, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Even the medicine for bone fusion in the Harry Potter universe does not make the process pleasant.


yeah but only for a short period of time
this is gonna be unpleasant for nearly 2 months


----------



## Filter (Sep 11, 2022)

What's it called when a character has a second set of long floppy ears under their pointy ears? Inspired by Espeon, or something else? I've noticed this a more over the past few years, and wonder if it has a name.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 11, 2022)

Filter said:


> What's it called when


What about characters with two mouths? I've seen a few. The lower mouth is normal, and the upper one is usually closed, but can smile or get angry.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 11, 2022)

Is it true that commissioners are leaving the FA for Twitter? Lately I've been seeing a lot of commissions with a link to a buyer on twitter.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Is it true that commissioners are leaving the FA for Twitter? Lately I've been seeing a lot of commissions with a link to a buyer on twitter.


i think its just that fa is a bit... dated, to say the least.
the website has severely fallen behind the modern standards of the internet, like no instant messaging, generally outdated look, clunky search engine
you can reach a wider audience on twitter


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 11, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> i think its just that fa is a bit... dated, to say the least.
> the website has severely fallen behind the modern standards of the internet, like no instant messaging, generally outdated look, clunky search engine
> you can reach a wider audience on twitter


Hah. I like FA, there are so many settings for publishing, I'm just thrilled really. DA, it was completely inconvenient for me. Twitter is also terrible, I do not know how artists are promoted there, it's just impossible to do if you don't have an audience and friends.
But messaging is really inconvenient.
Thanks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 11, 2022)

They should rename Triceratops to "Thiccosaurus".


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Hah. I like FA, there are so many settings for publishing, I'm just thrilled really.


it is a nice site, met a lot of cool people on there
i just feel like it needs to modernise to stay relevant against twitter


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 11, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> i just feel like it needs to modernise to stay relevant against twitter


Maybe you're right, but if that happens, I'd like to have a choice. Leave the old publishing method and the new (beta).


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 11, 2022)

Oh damn, Giants won just now.


----------



## tentiv (Sep 12, 2022)

When people post their requests in the Art Exchange forum, I often notice that only a character is specified, nothing else. Is this intended to be a free pass to do whatever I want with the character in regards to situation and personality? Do requesters do that because they think adding character info decreases the chance of their request being fulfilled? It might be a silly overthinking thing, but without any guide to what they're like I'm worried about accidentally offending the requester by drawing their character doing something that they find distasteful.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 12, 2022)

tentiv said:


> When people post their requests in the Art Exchange forum, I often notice that only a character is specified, nothing else. Is this intended to be a free pass to do whatever I want with the character in regards to situation and personality? Do requesters do that because they think adding character info decreases the chance of their request being fulfilled? It might be a silly overthinking thing, but without any guide to what they're like I'm worried about accidentally offending the requester by drawing their character doing something that they find distasteful.


I would name several reasons
1. Laziness. Some simply leave a request, not considering it necessary to describe what they want, as well as not considering it necessary to familiarize themselves with the desires of the one who offers the exchange of art.
2. Fears that additional comments about the pose, scene, and so on will reduce the likelihood of fulfilling the request (the minimum chance that this is the case)
3. You can execute the request as you want. If they don't indicate otherwise, why should you feel guilty?
The request is not a "guess what I like" game.
The originator of the request or trade has the right to indicate his preferences, but if it is a request, he has no right to demand anything. Obviously, if you want free art, you have to be tactful and not be arrogant if something is not as you expected.

If I were you, I just wouldn't take such a trade. But you can take and absolve yourself of any responsibility for unspecified preferences.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 12, 2022)

waddup today


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 12, 2022)

finally got a ref!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 12, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> got a ref!


How much art in a week. Good ref.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> How much art in a week.


yes



Eyleifr said:


> Good ref.


Go check out Spinopsys on FA for more of their art


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2022)

[inhale]

*Have you guys ever seen a Japanese Dwarf Flying Squirrel?

Because oh my fucking !S H I T!










*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 14, 2022)

These days it feels like I don't sleep, not only am I always tired but when I wake up it feels like I was awake the whole time. Weird.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2022)

I wouldn't be in the jail.
I wouldn't be under the jail.
I would be *above* the jail because they'd execute me if I came home to this. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570120999835959296


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I wouldn't be in the jail.
> I wouldn't be under the jail.
> I would be *above* the jail because they'd execute me if I came home to this.
> 
> ...


I know that we should love our child unconditionally and all, but I would have him pack his ass up and take him to juvie. I don't care. If he's that destructive over a fucking phone, he's not allowed in my home anymore. Sorry, but fuck you, boy. You royally fucked up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I know that we should love our child unconditionally and all, but I would have him pack his ass up and take him to juvie. I don't care. If he's that destructive over a fucking phone, he's not allowed in my home anymore. Sorry, but fuck you, boy. You royally fucked up.


So the headlines running about this video were completely made up and it wasn't supposed to be shared beyond the mother's friend.
The mom came out and explained that her son is 15 and mentally ill.

It seems like those rare, frighteningly extreme cases of autism.
This example video is heartbreaking.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2022)

My sister has various conditions that cause what I will politely describe as 'challenging' behaviour. 

I feel like I would boss looking after relatively normal children.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 16, 2022)

Finally got a response from my looking for a new place, and it sounded very scammy, I'm starting to think real estate is not real, and disappeared up Mark Zuckerberg's asshole when Evergrande imploded.
Somehow I have more trust in the ad put out by just some guy named Pierre


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> So the headlines running about this video were completely made up and it wasn't supposed to be shared beyond the mother's friend.
> The mom came out and explained that her son is 15 and mentally ill.
> 
> It seems like those rare, frighteningly extreme cases of autism.
> This example video is heartbreaking.


See, that's a better explaination. I have an autistic cousin. Lived with him up until 10 years ago. It was a nightmare. He would bite everyone. He gave no warning. He would just come behind you and bite the shit out of you. He bit my aunt and my mom a lot. You can see scars on them from when he bit them. He only bit me twice when we were kids and I punched him for that. Inappropriate behavior, I know, but as a kid, I defended myself since my aunt and mom would just let him go wild. He would destroy things like his own bed, our kitchen cabinets. My mom used to have a beautiful china set that I was in love with as a child. He threw those around the living room years back. We ended up not having a dining room because he destroyed everything that was in there. He would wipe shit on the walls, punch holes in the wall, and just in general destroyed stuff. When I got my own room, I was happy because it became my escape from him. I always locked my door when I was in my room and when I leave my room because he tried to come into my room and tried to get to my computer. I shoved him out and pretty much pushed him into his room and just leave him be.

He was manageable for a few years because he was put on some good medication. He was going to school, going on field trips, going on walks with his worker, and overall wasn't as destructive anymore. He would come and eat without a fuss, went to the bathroom without assistance, actually wanted to take a bath, and just wasn't trying to bite or pull hair. But then, he stopped taking his meds. He refused to take them at all. My aunt had to crush the meds and water it down and used a syringe to put it in his water or food so that he can have it. But he figured out that she was doing this and wouldn't take any food or drink from her. He would just get my mom to get him water or do it himself and as for food, he would eat something else instead of the food my aunt would give him. I don't know what happened, but he just reverted back to where he was before. Destroying things again, biting my mom and aunt, only eating unhealthy foods because he would throw a tantrum if he had to eat anything else and he almost never sleeps.

When I visit my mom, it was a gamble about bringing my husband inside because I don't know what his mood is. My mom claims that he's okay most of the time, but I don't really trust her when it comes to this. I don't want my husband to get bitten. It would make me furious. There was other shit going on in my house when I was younger that and combined with my cousin doing all this caused extreme trauma for me and I was diagnosed with PTSD.

I'm always mad that my aunt would let this go on. It's crazy. She wouldn't get outside help or anything. She just wants to do it herself and collect IHSS for taking care of him. He's over 260 pounds now and his hair is really long now because he refuses to get a haircut now. I know my aunt tried her best and tried to be independent about this, but she's almost in her 70s. She can keep up with this bullshit like she claims she can. I used to get into fights with my aunt about this and she would stop talking to me for two weeks when I try to tell her that she needs help with him. I spoke with my mom a year back and she asked if I would take care of him and I said no. She asked why and I told her that his behavior is too much for me and my husband. And if I wanted a kid, I don't want him around my kid because he would hurt them. So I don't know what my aunt is going to do if she's not around anymore. No one in my family wants to take him in because of his behavior. If he had a case manager again, they would figure out something, but my aunt cut off all contacts with them.

So, it's a fucked up situation and I'm very firm on my decision on taking him in. I feel like I'm heartless to do so and I'm sure my aunt is angry with it, but I just don't care anymore. I left that house ten years ago after I pried him off my aunt from biting her and he went to bite my hand and I shoved him to the ground. And then he fucking bit my hand and I just...I lost my fucking mind. I started yelling at my aunt and then just pushing him against the wall...I'm not proud of it. Believe me, I'm not. But that day was the day my husband decided that I needed to live with him. We were only dating for seven to eight months at the time. I was surprised that he even considerate but after what he heard when he went to visit me in the hospital, he told my mom that I was coming with him. So 10 years later, it's still the same shit. Like I said, it's a gamble for bringing my husband in so we mostly stay in the car or stand outside to chat with my mom. My aunt refuses to come outside.

During these 10 years, I worked with people with disabilities. I loved that job. It was nice to see the different side of people with disabilities that wasn't like my cousin. Sure, we had someone like him, but she was manageable when you help her decide things and keep her from getting mad. I was able to deal with that because her parents and case workers were making sure that she was alright. My mom would  ask me why I worked with them and I can't get along with my cousin and I simply told her, "If he became what he was around 15 years ago, I would have a better relationship with him. If my aunt would properly let people help, I would have a better relationship with him. Now, I don't want to be around him."

To this day, he's a trigger to not only my anxiety and anger issues. I'm getting therapy for it but sometimes it makes me so mad that he ended up like this. When he had everything going for him, I would hang out with him and went to the movies with him and his worker, gave him magazines (he likes them a lot), would make him dinner and would watch TV together. I miss that. And it makes me mad my aunt is letting this happen. We barely talk because of him and my other cousin (He...is another story).

So, I'm glad that people are starting to learn more about autism and finding ways to help with daily life. I was apart of that for a few years even worked with a disabled woman for two years. I worked at a facility for a year before COVID and there were others like him, but I had co-workers and case workers that helped with all kinds of situations including one like his. I really do wish I had a better relationship with him but it's impossible now.

(God, I'm sorry to unload all of this on you. It kinda became word diaherea when I started typing...)


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 17, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> See, that's a better explaination. I have an autistic cousin. Lived with him up until 10 years ago. It was a nightmare. He would bite everyone. He gave no warning. He would just come behind you and bite the shit out of you. He bit my aunt and my mom a lot. You can see scars on them from when he bit them. He only bit me twice when we were kids and I punched him for that. Inappropriate behavior, I know, but as a kid, I defended myself since my aunt and mom would just let him go wild. He would destroy things like his own bed, our kitchen cabinets. My mom used to have a beautiful china set that I was in love with as a child. He threw those around the living room years back. We ended up not having a dining room because he destroyed everything that was in there. He would wipe shit on the walls, punch holes in the wall, and just in general destroyed stuff. When I got my own room, I was happy because it became my escape from him. I always locked my door when I was in my room and when I leave my room because he tried to come into my room and tried to get to my computer. I shoved him out and pretty much pushed him into his room and just leave him be.
> 
> He was manageable for a few years because he was put on some good medication. He was going to school, going on field trips, going on walks with his worker, and overall wasn't as destructive anymore. He would come and eat without a fuss, went to the bathroom without assistance, actually wanted to take a bath, and just wasn't trying to bite or pull hair. But then, he stopped taking his meds. He refused to take them at all. My aunt had to crush the meds and water it down and used a syringe to put it in his water or food so that he can have it. But he figured out that she was doing this and wouldn't take any food or drink from her. He would just get my mom to get him water or do it himself and as for food, he would eat something else instead of the food my aunt would give him. I don't know what happened, but he just reverted back to where he was before. Destroying things again, biting my mom and aunt, only eating unhealthy foods because he would throw a tantrum if he had to eat anything else and he almost never sleeps.
> 
> ...


I don't think your anger is unreasonable. 1, you put up with a lot and 2, I don't know about you but pain is a huge trigger for anger when it comes to me. Not just 'oh I stubbed my toe' anger. Something more serious, like someone biting you. 

I admire your patience and willingness to help so many people.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 17, 2022)

@Luxibutt , You are a very patient and kind fur, since despite the relationship with your brother you decided to help people with disabilities. You have absolutely nothing to blame yourself for, you are reasonable in this situation.
In fact, you should be proud of yourself because you deserve it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2022)

@Luxibutt
Thank you for your story. I am currently in a similar situation. My sister has a different range of disabilities to your cousin. She hasn't bitten me in years though. At the moment what my family deals with is endless screaming- she sometime screams until 5am in the morning because she doesn't sleep normally, controlling her weight and trying to prevent her from ripping her clothes to pieces.
My sister gets a little bit more forgiveness in public, because she is a wheel chair user, never reached a full adult size and cannot speak, so people tend to treat her as if she is younger than she _really_ is and give her a free pass for some behaviours.

So much of what you describe is similar to my experience, in spite of the differences. My parents have never really accepted outsiders into their home to help- even though every member of my family except me has a challenging mental or physical health disorder. My mother and father are both hoarders, and my twin brother has stopped being able to go outside. He leaves the house to attend hospital appointments and that is pretty much it.

I'm in the same situation where I know I am going to be expected to become a full time carer when my parents die.
I'm leaving my home country soon... I'm actually leaving my country.

There's always so much guilt talking about how it's not okay, so thank you for your truth, Luxi.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 17, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> (Cut for brevity)


Your story reminds me of this. Ignore the thumbnail and text to speech. The story is horrific and deathly serious.






Though your cousin seems less...psychotic than the individual outlined in this video. This video is just a case of classic demonic possession to me but it could be another example like the previous videos. But I can't help but find parallels in specifically the extents taken to circumvent the chaos between you and the father in this video.

That's a really horrifying look into your past but I'm very glad you felt comfortable to share that. I don't think there are very many accounts that detail just how frighteningly severe this can be. I've made friends with a handful of autistic people that are just brilliant and insightful individuals I value. It's a very morbid thought imagining them being along the extremely low functioning side of the spectrum and not being able to have them as part of my life.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't think your anger is unreasonable. 1, you put up with a lot and 2, I don't know about you but pain is a huge trigger for anger when it comes to me. Not just 'oh I stubbed my toe' anger. Something more serious, like someone biting you.
> 
> I admire your patience and willingness to help so many people.


Thank you. It's just something that I liked to do. I understand why my mom was confused when I decided to work with people with disabilities. But I wanted to personally make sure that no one lives like how my cousin lived. It was refreshing to have clients that were taking steps to take care of themselves because their family not willing to step and help. It just made me happy to see the opposide side of the spectrum, it really does.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 17, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> @Luxibutt , You are a very patient and kind fur, since despite the relationship with your brother you decided to help people with disabilities. You have absolutely nothing to blame yourself for, you are reasonable in this situation.
> In fact, you should be proud of yourself because you deserve it.


I enjoy the work I do. I've always want to help and make their lives better. I've learned to be patient when they have a bad day. It's not to the extreme like my cousin but if they feel like that, I find something that would make them happy. I learned so much in my situation that I know it's not their fault time to time, something should be done.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Luxibutt
> Thank you for your story. I am currently in a similar situation. My sister has a different range of disabilities to your cousin. She hasn't bitten me in years though. At the moment what my family deals with is endless screaming- she sometime screams until 5am in the morning because she doesn't sleep normally, controlling her weight and trying to prevent her from ripping her clothes to pieces.
> My sister gets a little bit more forgiveness in public, because she is a wheel chair user, never reached a full adult size and cannot speak, so people tend to treat her as if she is younger than she _really_ is and give her a free pass for some behaviours.
> 
> ...


That's really horrible. I don't understand why some parents just refuse help. Are they embarrassed? Do they just not want outside help because they will see how they are living? It;s unfortunate that you had to deal with that too. My cousin does the screaming to. Their neighbors got angry about the noise but my aunt simply told them that it's what he does and to get over it. It's hard when you cannot do anything in the situation that you just have to leave. It's the only way to save your sanity. I'm not sure how on your end of the situation be if your family would be angry or not, but they'll have a small idea why you can't be under the roof with how unhealthy the environment is. So personally, don't feel guilty, you are doing what you want to do.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Your story reminds me of this. Ignore the thumbnail and text to speech. The story is horrific and deathly serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was horrible to listen to. I can't believe that it got so bad. When they mentioned that they gave birth to theit daughter, I had some anxiety because I knew that he was going to try and hurt her. It was a horrible situation for them to get to the point that the mother just cracked and just started to beat on him. I understand her because he laid his hands on his sister and if they didn't come quickly, she would've died. It seems so harsh to do what they did but from what it sounded like there was no saving him. Especially if it was during the late 70s and early 80s. They did everything that they could. It's sad to say that it was fine that his son essentially went crazy and they had to let him do his thing and then just abandon him. If I was their position, though I wouldn't beat him like his mother did, I would let him go. There's nothing they can do and they needed to focus on their daughter who was nearly killed. There may have been a possibility that he may have been killed or was locked up in a mental hospital. Truly a sad ending, but I'm happy they managed to grow as a family again even if they had to move. His fear is understandable because that was what I had for years. It's good that he went to therapy because that is a lot to bottle up. I hope his daughter is doing alright. That situation if she remembered, was traumatizing. These poor people. And it's had that there are cases like this around the world but there's no endgame solution. What can we do with people that are this destructive emotionally, mentally, and physically? It's very taxing especially when you exhausted all of the options that there is. I wouldn't know what do in that situation especially since it was in that time. I feel bad for them, I truly do.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 17, 2022)

Now I'm getting doomsday pamphlets in the mail from the religious fundies, and the scientific crowd. What a time to be alive...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> That's really horrible. I don't understand why some parents just refuse help. Are they embarrassed? Do they just not want outside help because they will see how they are living? It;s unfortunate that you had to deal with that too. My cousin does the screaming to. Their neighbors got angry about the noise but my aunt simply told them that it's what he does and to get over it. It's hard when you cannot do anything in the situation that you just have to leave. It's the only way to save your sanity. I'm not sure how on your end of the situation be if your family would be angry or not, but they'll have a small idea why you can't be under the roof with how unhealthy the environment is. So personally, don't feel guilty, you are doing what you want to do.



I suppose families which _do_ seek and receive help do not end up in these exact types of situations. 
I think a lot of parents who refuse help have a misplaced sense of protectiveness about their disabled child. They understandably worry that outsiders will not tollerate their disabled child's behaviour, or might become abusive towards them. I know that is part of the reason my parents don't seek help.



Spoiler



My parents claim that they won't let anybody into the house (even tradesmen; we have no hot water, no heating, no flushing toilets and no working shower) because they are ashamed of the way they live, but I don't think it is the real reason. 
My grandmother was agoraphobic when she was younger, and spent years barely leaving her house, and since the coronavirus pandemic my twin began a similar pattern of behaviour. I can't persuade him to walk down the street to the park with me because he is worried that he will encounter other people. There's no_ rational reason_ that he doesn't want to meet people, he just absolutely won't let it happen.
They're high functioning individuals; my mother used to be a doctor and my brother is a published physicist earning an above-average salary.
He has stayed inside with no sunlight for so long now that he has begun to develop rickets. Even under these circumstances he will _not _go outside unless I can contrive scenarios in which he can avoid crowds or even just seeing our neighbours.
So I think my family's reticence to get help is a symptom of a heritable mental illness.

Regarding leaving, my family 'supports' me, but I think they feel a lot of resentment towards me for doing it and _guilt about feeling resentful_. 
I think they would prefer me to be reliant on them and unable to cope on my own, so that I cannot leave- so that I can be a sort of posession. They taught me no skills when I was a child- not how to cook, not how to ride a bike and not even how to tie shoelaces, but they also believe in this idealised fictional version of me. One that is capable of anything, heterosexual, will meet a nice girl, but who prefers to live at home for now because he loves them so much.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 18, 2022)

Went to a cookout yesterday my friends were planning for the last 3 months. Everything was fine until late into the night when my oldest friend got a call informing him his youngest brother had died. 
His distress is going to haunt me for the rest of my life. I couldn't do anything but hold him.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 18, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose families which _do_ seek and receive help do not end up in these exact types of situations.
> I think a lot of parents who refuse help have a misplaced sense of protectiveness about their disabled child. They understandably worry that outsiders will not tollerate their disabled child's behaviour, or might become abusive towards them. I know that is part of the reason my parents don't seek help.
> 
> 
> ...


That's true. I know for a fact that my mom and aunt were protective of him. They thought that if they got help, he would be ship to a hospital and would be in horrible conditions. I understand their fear. I've worked with parents that were not willing to share helpful information because they believed it would be used for some kind of ammo against them. Most of the time when I had to report to the case manager, they asked me to lie about if they had a tantrum and destroyed stuff or they harmed themselves because of the fear of them being taken away. I only told the case workers some of the situation if that happened because I felt that the parents would be upset and take their kids somewhere else when some of them are doing really great. They just have a bad day, as I put it. 



Spoiler



That's crazy, wow. That's awful for your brother. Yeah, the pandemic completely changed the attitudes of many people so it's awful that your brother just refuses to go out. The insane fear of COVID (which some point, I understand. I still have those fears too so I wear my mask everywhere no matter what), has caused anxiety to many people. Can he do a simple task of walking outside like just walking to the end of the driveway if you have one or if he can't get the mail if it's not near the house and it's on the side walk? When I was in a mental rehab, the person that had a fear of going outside, she did little steps like that. I don't know how she is now, but she would do it ever day. She wouldn't go on nature walks with us because she also didn't want to bump into people or deal with crowds like your brother. Maybe that'll help? 

Mmm, that sucks. That's too much pressure to please them like that. They should just let you go so you can experience life outside of the house. They need to see that you are capable by yourself and that you don't need them for taking care of yourself, but you would like their support emotionally. I'm just guessing that they don't want to face the reality of this?.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 19, 2022)

Hello everyone. Maybe one of you wants to offer me characters for fanart? I draw feral and anthro.
Up to 3 characters per user!
Six_Fanarts​


----------



## Koush (Sep 19, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Hello everyone. Maybe one of you wants to offer me characters for fanart? I draw feral and anthro.
> Six_Fanarts​



I'm a helpless digifan, so I would totally like to see WereGarurumon XD
But Kogenta would be awesome as well.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 19, 2022)

Koush said:


> I'm a helpless digifan, so I would totally like to see WereGarurumon XD
> But Kogenta would be awesome as well.


So, if I understand correctly, you are suggesting:
1. Kogenta (Onmyou Taisenki)
2. WereGarurumon (Digimon) ?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2022)

Tarantulas in Animal Crossing gotta be the most hilariously misrepresented animal in video games. lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 20, 2022)

Guys! Furs! Give me characters for fanart? I draw feral and anthro.
Up to 3 characters per user!


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Guys! Furs! Give me characters for fanart? I draw feral and anthro.
> Up to 3 characters per user!


An anthro Scooby Doo would be so cool


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 20, 2022)

Gem-Wolf said:


> An anthro Scooby Doo would be so cool


Thanks, I'll mark it.


----------



## Koush (Sep 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> So, if I understand correctly, you are suggesting:
> 1. Kogenta (Onmyou Taisenki)
> 2. WereGarurumon (Digimon) ?


Yes, exactly


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 20, 2022)

Anyone want to chat?


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 21, 2022)

Gem-Wolf said:


> Anyone want to chat?


If anyone would like to chat please message me


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572440722661580800


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 21, 2022)

The opening for the original twilight zone sounds like Rod Serling kidnapped someone and is now explaining where he is taking them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2022)

Are there any furries that are actually funny? As in with their own creations. 
And I don't mean "haha look i crudely draw over flavor of month maymays". Which can be pretty funny if delivered right, but I see that forced constantly. 
I mean people who construct actual jokes and also happen to be in this fandom. I can literally only think of SIR.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Are there any furries that are actually funny? As in with their own creations.
> And I don't mean "haha look i crudely draw over flavor of month maymays". Which can be pretty funny if delivered right, but I see that forced constantly.
> I mean people who construct actual jokes and also happen to be in this fandom. I can literally only think of SIR.


SIR is amazing. I wish people had his humor.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> SIR is amazing. I wish people had his humor.


SIR is so fucking funny. Oh my Christ the faces he draws.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 21, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> SIR is so fucking funny. Oh my Christ the faces he draws.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570455794457448448Little things like that just gets me.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 22, 2022)

I had a weird dream where I got my friend's wife a fursuit as a birthday present and she refused to stop wearing it.


----------



## Khafra (Sep 22, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> I had a weird dream where I got my friend's wife a fursuit as a birthday present and she refused to stop wearing it.


I actually had a situation in my dorm where my roommate's girlfriend brought in some boxes for temporary safekeeping, inside of which, among other things, was a full ass fursuit. Nobody in the room except for me knew what it was, even the boyfriend. Decided not to mention it or explain, just in case.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2022)

✂️ modern political discourse
					

15 seconds · Clipped by Butt Boob · Original video "Arthur's Advice - King of Queens" by ArthurSpoonerFan




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 22, 2022)

LIKE this comment if you want me to inbox you for a chat


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 23, 2022)

I think I finally get to be THAT person this year. With every paycheque bonus (20$ usually) I have been slowly collecting chocolate that is on sale for a dollar and some change. I also have  4* boxes and a bag of rockets. Hoping to get bottled water and slabs of drinks when it gets closer to the date.

THEM KIDS BETTER SHOW UP OR IMMA BE PISSED!!! I DONT EVEN LIKE 90% OF THIS SHIT!









						IMG-20220923-145007464-HDR-2
					

Image IMG-20220923-145007464-HDR-2 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573403308873711626


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2022)

I don't understand why, but Amazon always just throws Prime at me. I don't use Amazon a whole lot, but every time I do they ALWAYS give me a free month trial of Prime. Even when I don't expect it, they just give it to me. I never paid for it and I pretty much never have to pay shipping because they just always throw it at me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I don't understand why, but Amazon always just throws Prime at me. I don't use Amazon a whole lot, but every time I do they ALWAYS give me a free month trial of Prime. Even when I don't expect it, they just give it to me. I never paid for it and I pretty much never have to pay shipping because they just always throw it at me.



Literally got it again just last month and thought the same thing too!
I only use it once a year maybe so I don't mind XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Literally got it again just last month and thought the same thing too!
> I only use it once a year maybe so I don't mind XD


Yeah I maybe order like 7 or 8 times a year from Amazon. But some of those orders are closer to each other than others. I figured for some, I wouldn't be offered Prime, but I am.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2022)

Perhaps @quoting_mungo is the person to ask, since I think they have visited the US.
I will need to enter to the USA through customs to transit through an airport. 
I need to take a laptop for work; it's fine to have that in a carry on laptop bag provided I can easily remove it and it is fully charged, right?

Should I expect customs to want to review the files on the laptop? They're mostly bespoke codes I have written for work, and photographs of the arctic. I'm not sure if they'd mind art of furries and pics of fursuiters I've met being on there?


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps @quoting_mungo is the person to ask, since I think they have visited the US.
> I will need to enter to the USA through customs to transit through an airport.
> I need to take a laptop for work; it's fine to have that in a carry on laptop bag provided I can easily remove it and it is fully charged, right?
> 
> Should I expect customs to want to review the files on the laptop? They're mostly bespoke codes I have written for work, and photographs of the arctic. I'm not sure if they'd mind art of furries and pics of fursuiters I've met being on there?


They can't search your laptop unless they have suspicion that you have illegal content on it. 

Last time I visited the US they didn't even look at it at the airport. And yes, it's fine to carry it in its own bag. Or you can use a backpack for ease of carry.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps @quoting_mungo is the person to ask, since I think they have visited the US.
> I will need to enter to the USA through customs to transit through an airport.
> I need to take a laptop for work; it's fine to have that in a carry on laptop bag provided I can easily remove it and it is fully charged, right?
> 
> Should I expect customs to want to review the files on the laptop? They're mostly bespoke codes I have written for work, and photographs of the arctic. I'm not sure if they'd mind art of furries and pics of fursuiters I've met being on there?


Yeah, doesn't even need to be charged tbh, or at least I've never seen any indication (signs etc, and I'm one of those people who automatically reads all text put in front of them). All they'll want is for you to take it out and place it separately in one of their container tray things when you pass through check-in security. Unless this changed in the like 3 years since I last traveled overseas, and I doubt they have.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2022)

Thankyou @Yakamaru @quoting_mungo ; we'll see how it goes. 

I had intended to use a back-pack, but my cabin luggage limit is only 3kg.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I had intended to use a back-pack, but my cabin luggage limit is only 3kg.


Check with your airline; sometimes laptops are excempt from that limit (basically I've had times where the limit was effectively x kg plus laptop).


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2022)

You can't just make a design this perfectly suited for a platformer (and just generally perfect) and then put him in a trading card game. Wtf Konami. Don't do this to me! :L


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 29, 2022)

We need one of these in America.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> Check with your airline; sometimes laptops are excempt from that limit (basically I've had times where the limit was effectively x kg plus laptop).


I believe my 3kg bag is my 'personal item' that must stow under the seat in front of me. 
I don't actually have any allowance for any overhead bag, to my knowledge.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I believe my 3kg bag is my 'personal item' that must stow under the seat in front of me.
> I don't actually have any allowance for any overhead bag, to my knowledge.


Huh. Airlines just keep restricting carryons more and more, don’t they?


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 29, 2022)

Afternoon everyone


----------



## creamyfox (Oct 1, 2022)

I rarely write here heh.
So I go to high school and I've changed my school field from numerical to english language. I mostly see english class at school, 14 hours a week. it's advanced english if i remember correct. we are only 24 people. my goal is being a translator. the reason why I've changed was because numerical field was really difficult and I've failed 2 classes


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 2, 2022)

Greetings from the ~*#*.`' United States of America '`.*#*~

!!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2022)

The same person has been regularly visiting an account I have for at least eight years without ever interacting with me, weird


----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 9, 2022)

So. My dumbass had a 'Oh, you did something super embarrassing'. So, I was looking at some suggestive art. You see, my brain didn't seem to register that my husband was sitting next to my brother in law. My dumbass was like, 'Oh hey babe, look at this lewd ass art.' Husband looks. Cue my brother in law getting up and leaving for a bit. It didn't occur to me that I did a freaking stupid ass thing until we left. After that, I wanted to hide for a while. I mean, it's good that I don't have to see him until November, but still......I need to not do that in public again. So fucking stupid.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> So. My dumbass had a 'Oh, you did something super embarrassing'. So, I was looking at some suggestive art. You see, my brain didn't seem to register that my husband was sitting next to my brother in law. My dumbass was like, 'Oh hey babe, look at this lewd ass art.' Husband looks. Cue my brother in law getting up and leaving for a bit. It didn't occur to me that I did a freaking stupid ass thing until we left. After that, I wanted to hide for a while. I mean, it's good that I don't have to see him until November, but still......I need to not do that in public again. So fucking stupid.


Hey man, you live and learn. At least you have the social awareness and tact to catch a lapse in judgement on your own. 
Happens sometimes. You know better for the future.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Oct 11, 2022)

Me: *telling my mom all about the X-men and their powers*
My mom: ...that sounds like the X-men. Oh wait - that's what you were just talking about, isn't it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2022)

I have a tiny spooky pumpkin in the flat now.


----------



## Regret (Oct 14, 2022)

There is something amusing about being given a safety lecture regarding the breathing hazards of cement by a man who goes through a pack or two of smokes a day.


----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 14, 2022)

"There are litter boxes in children's bathroom!" 
wat.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2022)

It's the Chin Cheng Hanji opera
Judge Bao appears to follow a similar format to Columbo, where you see the criminal committing their crime but what's interesting is HOW they get caught.
The end to this piece I find messy and kinda rushed. Not sure what to make of it.
As for Hanji, he's a moron who could've lived if he learned from the hunter in Snow White. I hope this doesn't spoil the piece.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 15, 2022)

Regret said:


> There is something amusing about being given a safety lecture regarding the breathing hazards of cement by a man who goes through a pack or two of smokes a day.


Just as amusing as getting health advice from someone who weighs 200kg+(440lbs).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2022)

My brother and his girlfriend are expecting a baby, happy times


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2022)

Oh my god, I wish I watched wrestling as a kid. The shit my friends have been showing me has been the funniest stuff I've ever seen. I'm losing my goddamn shit over this stuff.






*LMFAO!!!!!*


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh my god, I wish I watched wrestling as a kid. The shit my friends have been showing me has been the funniest stuff I've ever seen. I'm losing my goddamn shit over this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Attitude era was awesome. May have either made or broke our generation depending who you ask.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2022)

Why is Superman a snack in these newer comics? Got a man questioning himself.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)

Wondering why work has me watch a 45 minute video and quiz on not selling alcohol to minors for the 3rd time in 4 months but oh yeah we don't sell alcohol


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Oct 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Why is Superman a snack in these newer comics? Got a man questioning himself.


That's me but with Xevo Kurt.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 18, 2022)

It is starting to get colder, which means that it is going to be harder to finish taking showers before the warm water runs out.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Oct 18, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> It is starting to get colder, which means that it is going to be harder to finish taking showers before the warm water runs out.


...that would explain why I sometimes struggle to keep the water warm enough lately, wouldn't it.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)

Now I want to go take a nice warm shower, it's definitely cold here, I'm not ready for it yet


----------



## Khafra (Oct 21, 2022)

Isla_Jack said:


> What is the basic requirement for studying in Australia?


The English language


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2022)

In Australia they wear down-underwear.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2022)

"I LOVE superheroes. Please sign my gun! C:"
"YES YEAH OH YEAHYESYEA*(BOOM)"*


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2022)

I have every reason to hate myself and I constantly feel an existential dread daily because I have fucked my life and am poor entering my 30's as a man. 
But somehow when I get drunk, it doesn't exacerbate those insecurities as it would for most people. I just get WAY the fuck funnier and cackle like a mischievous hyena.I feel so good and don't make my friends uncomfortable when I drink.

I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 23, 2022)

I get that, I'm trying sobriety for a change. I still hate myself daily but I don't drink to make me numb from the pain, although I think it made me easier to deal with and let me come out of my shell more


----------



## Kain (Oct 24, 2022)

We all deal with it in different ways.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2022)

Cilantro is the worst shit you can put on food.

People hate mustard, mayonnaise, pickles, certain vegetables, wasabi, avacado w/e. But cilantro really does not get as much hate as it deserves. This herb is *disgusting *and one little sprig overpowers EVERY other ingredient immediately.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Cilantro is the worst shit you can put on food.
> 
> People hate mustard, mayonnaise, pickles, certain vegetables, wasabi, avacado w/e. But cilantro really does not get as much hate as it deserves. This herb is *disgusting *and one little sprig overpowers EVERY other ingredient immediately.


I'm not a fan either, apparently it's 50/50 you have a genetic thing that you either love it or it tastes like eating soap


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2022)

In England it's called 'Coriander'. I think in the US you only call the seeds that. 

I love it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 29, 2022)

Today at work I encountered a little lost dog, very friendly, she was standing in the middle of the road (a very low traffic one with low maximum speed but still). I couldn't stay and help besides moving her to the side because of obligations. I came back later and some people were with her, I hope they found her owners or otherwise found a safe place for her.


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Cilantro is the worst shit you can put on food.
> 
> People hate mustard, mayonnaise, pickles, certain vegetables, wasabi, avacado w/e. But cilantro really does not get as much hate as it deserves. This herb is *disgusting *and one little sprig overpowers EVERY other ingredient immediately.


See, my husband and I always have the great debate about this because he hates cilantro but I freaking love it. But I can give up on it if I need to. Or if we order from somewhere, I make sure, VERY sure, that they didn't put cilantro in his food.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 1, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> See, my husband and I always have the great debate about


Cilantro destroys familiesXD


----------



## ben909 (Nov 1, 2022)

joins the hate of cilantro


----------



## Woozle (Nov 1, 2022)

I have just realized that I have adopted a habit of not bathing for weeks on end because I want to be stinky like a ferret. I'm method.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I have just realized that I have adopted a habit of not bathing for weeks on end because I want to be stinky like a ferret. I'm method.


This is a bit, right?


----------



## Filter (Nov 2, 2022)

According to 23andMe, my genetics suggest slightly higher odds of disliking cilantro. I probably wouldn't even be able to identify it if you put it on a plate in front of me. Is cilantro commonly added to food?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 2, 2022)

Filter said:


> Is cilantro commonly added to food?


I very rarely meet her anywhere. It stinks so much that you can smell it two miles away. In the worst case, you need to ask that cilantro is ADDED to your food.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2022)

Filter said:


> According to 23andMe, my genetics suggest slightly higher odds of disliking cilantro. I probably wouldn't even be able to identify it if you put it on a plate in front of me. Is cilantro commonly added to food?



It's a commonplace herb in a lot of dishes. It is practically ubiquitous in Indian food, but it's also used in guacamole and salsas, in European soups, Mediterranean food, east-Asian food. 

If I am eating Indian food I like to have a bowl of it by itself to eat out of.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 2, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Cilantro is the worst shit you can put on food.
> 
> People hate mustard, mayonnaise, pickles, certain vegetables, wasabi, avacado w/e. But cilantro really does not get as much hate as it deserves. This herb is *disgusting *and one little sprig overpowers EVERY other ingredient immediately.


To me it tastes like soap, so I agree!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 2, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> To me it tastes like soap, so I agree!


I've tasted soap several times - it makes more sense than cilantro. But I love her seeds - they are delicious and fragrant.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2022)

Stay away from my soap, Eyleifr.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Stay away from my soap, Eyleifr.


Then I'll drink your bubble bath. Bubbles tickle the palate!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 2, 2022)

I'd rather drink beer or whiskey but Dr. Pepper is sufficing for now


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'd rather drink beer or whiskey


I want to try mead or apple cider. I don't like alcohol, but I was once treated to an amazing berry tincture, from cranberries or something. Damn, she was gorgeous. 30 degrees, it seemed to me.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I want to try mead or apple cider. I don't like alcohol, but I was once treated to an amazing berry tincture, from cranberries or something. Damn, she was gorgeous. 30 degrees, it seemed to me.


In another life I was a manager for a liquor store, I got to sample a lot of beers/ meads/ whiskeys/ gins/ vodkas etc


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I got to sample a lot of beers/ meads/ whiskeys/ gins/ vodkas etc


It's quite risky, but at the same time convenient.
I like cognac. I'm also nice with beer and martinis. But I don't like whiskey, maybe I was unlucky, but the 2 varieties of whiskey that I tried were disgusting.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 2, 2022)

I personally like Jim Beam peach flavored in Iced tea, sometimes apple flavored, it makes alcoholic iced tea and the flavor is masked. Fun Fact I learned working at the liquor store that Mt. Dew was originally invented in prohibition to mask the taste of home made alcohol, Pepsi found it and bought it, but it actually works quite well if you're wondering what mixes with whiskey


----------



## Woozle (Nov 2, 2022)

I drank a whole bottle of Merlot but it was only 8% and I feel like such a lightweight.

Seriously, though: am I an alcoholic? I would drink 24/7 if I could afford it. And I get a bit unpredictable when I'm drunk.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 2, 2022)

I know lots of people who drink a bottle of wine a day, some red's actually aren't that bad for you, now I know someone who her and her husband drink one of those gallon jug wines EVERY day


----------



## Filter (Nov 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It's a commonplace herb in a lot of dishes. It is practically ubiquitous in Indian food, but it's also used in guacamole and salsas, in European soups, Mediterranean food, east-Asian food.
> 
> If I am eating Indian food I like to have a bowl of it by itself to eat out of.


I enjoy Indian food. I might request a bowl of cilantro on the side next time, to try on its own. Or maybe I'll pick some up at the grocery store. As I like guacamole, salsa, European soups, and Mediterranean food, however, it's probably safe to say that I like it. Despite what my genetics might suggest. "Slightly increased odds" suggests to me that most people with the same genetic variants are unaffected.

The dishes that I prepare, and most of what I grew up eating, are relatively simple. I rarely add spices or garnishes beyond things like pepper, garlic, and apple cider vinegar. I wonder if some of my ancestors disliked cilantro, but it doesn't seem to bother me.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 3, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I drank a whole bottle of Merlot but it was only 8% and I feel like such a lightweight.
> 
> Seriously, though: am I an alcoholic? I would drink 24/7 if I could afford it. And I get a bit unpredictable when I'm drunk.



So you drank an entire bottle of wine, say that you'll drink 24/7 if you could, and ask if you're an alcoholic?

Nah, that's not alcoholic at all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2022)

This is the coolest shit I've ever seen in any sport and it's fucking NASCAR of all things.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586891434229219331That really is some video game shit. Literally some stupid IRL F-Zero tech. Absolutely tremendous.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> So you drank an entire bottle of wine, say that you'll drink 24/7 if you could, and ask if you're an alcoholic?
> 
> Nah, that's not alcoholic at all.


The number 1 reason I haven't bought any alcohol in the last month is because *oh my god* I'd need to carry it home 2 miles from the shop. 

Unexpected healthy perk.


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The number 1 reason I haven't bought any alcohol in the last month is because *oh my god* I'd need to carry it home 2 miles from the shop.
> 
> Unexpected healthy perk.


 This seems like something out of a Thomas Hardy novel.

Also, been a while. How've you been?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Nov 4, 2022)

Alright, here's the real question...


Yo, buddies. Y'all still alive?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2022)

Simo said:


> This seems like something out of a Thomas Hardy novel.
> 
> Also, been a while. How've you been?



I moved to up-state NY since we last talked. I haven't been here long so I'm still pretty busy trying to sort my life out and become good at my work. 
 I meant to tell you, the BBC news website in the US has adverts; so your PC didn't have malware when I advised you it shouldn't have them. (the UK version doesn't). 

What about you?


----------



## Punji (Nov 4, 2022)

I wonder how Xitheon is doing. It's been a bit over a month since she left the FAF I think.

If you're reading this Xitheon, I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2022)

I recently learned about the Demon Core and I think humanity will never make anything more badass for the rest of our existence.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Nov 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I recently learned about the Demon Core and I think humanity will never make anything more badass for the rest of our existence.


Nothing about the Demon Core was badass, man. That entire experiment was just sanctioned stupidity


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2022)

Honey Lavender; said:


> Nothing about the Demon Core was badass, man. That entire experiment was just sanctioned stupidity


Something that menacingly deadly is dope to me. It's like a thing of fiction.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 6, 2022)

*Terrier noises*
*snuggles a horse plushie*


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 6, 2022)

The Doobie Brothers are my jam apparently


----------



## Kain (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm becoming more open on music.  That's cool.

I'm proud of the matter I learned enough of 70s music to know it's not that different from 80s music really.

80s music was my favorite, but I've seen I will sing to 90s music sometimes, and I have more of an attachment to it than I expected.  (I was a teenager at the time)

On that, though, I will also sing some modern songs.  I say that relatively since they're probably a few years old by now.

I am partial to things that sound like older music styles, though.  I like a lot of Adele because of this.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 8, 2022)

8 a.m. Snow is falling in large flakes outside my window. I opened the window a crack, and I feel cool fresh air.
Black coffee and a pipe tobacco vanilla-flavored. How wonderful it smells.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 8, 2022)

I dunno what to chat about. Guess I'll just post this for no reason because I want to feel involved


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 8, 2022)

@Amepix ,Maybe you can explain to me why many furs love Pokemon? What's so attractive about them?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 8, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> @Amepix ,Maybe you can explain to me why many furs love Pokemon? What's so attractive about them?


As someone who loves Pokémon myself, I have an idea. Perhaps for some, it was the mystery dungeon games where you were a Pokémon and the stories and lore were actually good, while for others they found the designs of the Pokémon appealing.

Though, I'm not to good at judging the actions of others. But as for me, I guess I just think they're neat.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2022)

I won the election!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I won the election!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Didn't even knew we had one. Where do I file a complaint?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 10, 2022)

Holy shit I hope Elon Musk puts Failbook out of its misery next XD the zuckerverse is a mess


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2022)

If I ate as much as I feel I need to I'd eat myself into financial destitution. S:
I am always hungry. I eat about twice as much as a normal person. 

In England I used to eat 4 times a day, and when I was on Norwegian ships I ate 6 times a day.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> If I ate as much as I feel I need to I'd eat myself into financial destitution. S:
> I am always hungry. I eat about twice as much as a normal person.
> 
> In England I used to eat 4 times a day, and when I was on Norwegian ships I ate 6 times a day.


sounds like me


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 10, 2022)

I often eat 1 meal a day, sometimes 2. But if I want more, I have to limit myself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I often eat 1 meal a day, sometimes 2. But if I want more, I have to limit myself.


Why so little?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Why so little?


Well, I don't enjoy eating, so I treat eating as a waste of time, and I prefer to fill my stomach completely at one time.
Sometimes, when I'm really tight with money, I eat fried potatoes for a week or two, in which case I eat almost all day because I can't get enough. If there is no meat, I have to eat constantly.
Such a diet doesn't seem to be healthy, but I doubt that I will live more than 45 years, so I don't really care.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Well, I don't enjoy eating, so I treat eating as a waste of time, and I prefer to fill my stomach completely at one time.
> Sometimes, when I'm really tight with money, I eat fried potatoes for a week or two, in which case I eat almost all day because I can't get enough. If there is no meat, I have to eat constantly.
> Such a diet doesn't seem to be healthy, but I doubt that I will live more than 45 years, so I don't really care.


I see, you are just like me. I mostly eat 2 meals per day.
Family forces me to eat a 3 or 4 meals per day.  Not that I hate it, but it's too hard to eat when I feel full and I feel my stomach is going to explode.
The 2 meals per day it's really a bad habit to have.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Family forces me to eat


Don't force me, thanks for that.
I have to eat something, even if I'm not hungry, to take the medicine. Otherwise, I get terrible heartburn.


Vino The Strange-One said:


> The 2 meals per day it's really a bad habit to have.


Perhaps. But I really don't care.
Eating raw meat is too dangerous, but I do it because it tastes better.
Absolutely everything is harmful in this life.
This world is disgusting and cruel, it doesn't matter if you die from a seizure or from ass cancer. Hope that your agony will last for a moment and life disappear as if you never lived. That's all we can do.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> The 2 meals per day it's really a bad habit to have.



Everyone's body works differently. Some people eat more because they're always active. And even when I was more active (not working from home) I still only ate twice a day. It's more common than you think!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Everyone's body works differently. Some people eat more because they're always active. And even when I was more active (not working from home) I still only ate twice a day. It's more common than you think!


The fashion for a lot of small portions, as I understand it. I live in an environment where people usually eat 2-3 meals a day. I've eaten 2 meals a day most of my life. (I never have breakfast - in the morning, before school, I couldn't get a piece down my throat. If I was still forced to eat, I felt hungry at the same time as without breakfast. What's the point? I was just angry.)
Don't look into someone else's mouth, that's the moral of this fable:>


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 11, 2022)

Also I'm gonna throw this in here because I've recently moved over to evening shifts. I work until 10pm now. I still need to find things to tape to my curtains but otherwise I wake up feeling more rested compared to waking up at 8am. 

It might be me celebrating too soon, but... The only major inconveniences I have though, is that my days off are ONLY sat and Sunday, so no opportunity for doctor visits (that don't result in me feeling dead all day) and grocery shopping can't be done in the evening of my past shift and I have to dedicate that half a day doing it. );<


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

Oh, horror, my biorhythm is polar. I mean, I go to bed in the morning and get up in the evening. This is exactly the kind of thing I've been striving for all my life. Sleep has always been a problem for me, in the usual schedules of this society. In high school, I slept at best 6 hours. It's fine if it's 4. But sometimes I had to stay up all night if there were only 3 hours left before waking up. It was terrible. I've suffered for years because of this. The capillaries in my eyes are always on the surface. I can't stand sunlight.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

I guess it's not how much you eat. It's how healthy you eat. Making a balanced diet with 2 fully replinishing meal it's sufficeintly enough to continue your day.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> grocery shopping can't be done in the evening of my past shift and I have to dedicate that half a day doing it. );<


Yeah, that's terrible. My regime is constantly being disrupted due to the need to do something during the daytime. I don't leave the house, but I have to wait for lunch to take art pictures. Hate.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Oh, horror, my biorhythm is polar. I mean, I go to bed in the morning and get up in the evening. This is exactly the kind of thing I've been striving for all my life. Sleep has always been a problem for me, in the usual schedules of this society. In high school, I slept at best 6 hours. It's fine if it's 4. But sometimes I had to stay up all night if there were only 3 hours left before waking up. It was terrible. I've suffered for years because of this. The capillaries in my eyes are always on the surface. I can't stand sunlight.


Geez, that is torture.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> It's how healthy you eat


I eat low-quality food because I'm poor. Sausage made of mechanically deboned chicken? Give me two. I love sausage when it has feathers in it. I'm not kidding. These things can't take away my appetite. Don't know. If you have the ability and desire to eat right, I'm happy for you. And I will continue to eat palm oil, which is added to any product in my country.
It's good that I have some land where I grow vegetables. If it wasn't for the vegetable garden, we would have already starved to death or from a stomach ulcerXD
Okay, I should keep quiet.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Okay, I should keep quiet.


An interesting thing that I think about after the next thoughts about the war.
A lot of veterans who have been in concentration camps, including lived to a very old age. It has become almost a standard.
And this despite the fact that some have been subjected to inhuman mental and physical stress and starvation for years.

I think that working in the garden really brings more benefits than, well, proper nutrition. Old people who like gardening usually live longer. A coincidence? I'm inclined to believe that it's not a coincidence - fresh air, vegetables that you grow yourself, and measured physical activity. Great.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Okay, this got too depressing, let's change topics.

What do you guys think about gloves for winter? Are they annoying to use or very comfortable?

_(P.S. I don't really have a topic to talk about.)_


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> What do you guys think about gloves for winter?


No-no-no, I have a sad story about this. Hahah, what nonsenseXD
I love gloves.


----------



## Pup (Nov 11, 2022)

Who doesn’t like gloves in the winter? My hands would absolutely freeze to death without them!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> No-no-no, I have a sad story about this. Hahah, what nonsenseXD
> I love gloves.


Gloves are kinda hard to use. _(For me...)_ I always forget that I have them on.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I always forget that I have them on.


Wow. How unusual. What about mittens?


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Pup said:


> Who doesn’t like gloves in the winter? My hands would absolutely freeze to death without them!


Good thing for me that I live in Mexico. :^


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Wow. How unusual. What about mittens?


I don't have those things. Literallly had to search what those things are.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Some funny story I had with my gloves. I showered with them by accident. The gloves were already wet when I realized that I still had them on.
Yes. I am that stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I don't have those things. Literallly had to search what those things are.


Hahah. well, you can try if you find a couple. Many people like it. Mittens are warmer for paws.


Vino The Strange-One said:


> Some funny story I had with my gloves. I showered with them by accident. The gloves were already wet when I realized that I still had them on.
> Yes. I am that stupid.


I have never met anyone with such problems. Is there something wrong with your tactile sensitivity? It's still not clear how you can NOT SEE it. But okay.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Hahah. well, you can try if you find a couple. Many people like it. Mittens are warmer for paws.
> 
> I have never met anyone with such problems. Is there something wrong with your tactile sensitivity? It's still not clear how you can NOT SEE it. But okay.


It's not about tactile sensitivity, I just get distracted too easily.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 11, 2022)

https://www.prosperity.com/rankings How well off was your home last year?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 11, 2022)

I work 12-13 hour days and have to wear gloves full time and a full bodysuit and hairnet and glasses and hearing protection etc.. first decent snowfall I'm going to jump off my back deck naked ( glad no neighbors only woods back there lol)


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 11, 2022)

Imagine being Elon Musk right now. 

You spend _$44bn dollars_ on buying a social media website, rather than cancer research or HIMARS for Ukraine. 
Alright. You do you. _Maybe it's a good investment?_

It takes you less than a week to announce you think it might go bankrupt.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine being Elon Musk right now


No, thanks. I never understood the popularity of Elon Musk. In my opinion, he does incomprehensible stuff.
Do you want to colonize Mars? Great, uh, great. Spend this money on a Green Wall in Africa and you will become a hero for humanity. But it's boring, greening the desert is boring.


----------



## Filter (Nov 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> No, thanks. I never understood the popularity of Elon Musk. In my opinion, he does incomprehensible stuff.
> Do you want to colonize Mars? Great, uh, great. Spend this money on a Green Wall in Africa and you will become a hero for humanity. But it's boring, greening the desert is boring.


The Boring Company is boring.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine being Elon Musk right now.
> 
> You spend _$44bn dollars_ on buying a social media website, rather than cancer research or HIMARS for Ukraine.
> Alright. You do you. _Maybe it's a good investment?_
> ...


Imagine spending 44b of your own money and people are complaining that he's literally not cured cancer. smh.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Nope, do not start a fight here, Bad furrys, bad furrys.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

I just took out of the box the socks I started knitting last year. Oh, knitting is not mine, but I need to learn to knit socks. I love socks.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I just took out of the box the socks I started knitting last year. Oh, knitting is not mine, but I need to learn to knit socks. I love socks.



I love socks. Socks are the best. <3


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I love socks. Socks are the best. <3


Better socks can only be socks that you knitted yourself, or they were knitted for you personally.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Better socks can only be socks that you knitted yourself, or they were knitted for you personally.



I don't know how to knit. :'[


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I don't know how to knit. :'[


I'm just learning how to do it. My friend knits well, she forced me to study.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I'm just learning how to do it. My friend knits well, she forced me to study.



Well, I don't know if thats good or bad to be forced, But it's great that you're learning!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Well, I don't know if thats good or bad to be forced,


It's okay, she can:>


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2022)

>Wake up at 6 in the morning on a Saturday because of overtime
Why did I say yes to this? Ugggggghhhhh... >_<


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> It's okay, she can:>



Gud<:


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> >Wake up at 6 in the morning on a Saturday because of overtime
> Why did I say yes to this? Ugggggghhhhh... >_<


Do it for the MONEYYYYY!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

ugh I feel like in life now I just talk to myself and just be alone. I know some people like being anti social, but damn, It sucks, I feel like some kid trying to call his friends, hey you wanna go hang out today, no, ok then


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


>


I never expected about this video but now I have it. I'm going to put his video on the stereo so just my dad can hear it. He loves animals and rock. This is the perfect combination of cuteness and bop-party hard.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> ugh I feel like in life now I just talk to myself and just be alone. I know some people like being anti social, but damn, It sucks, I feel like some kid trying to call his friends, hey you wanna go hang out today, no, ok then


Hey, It's  fine. You just need some time to think about good things on life and tadaa~ Happy and with new refresh energy to do something!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> you wanna go hang out today, no, ok then


Don't be sad, Gray muzzle. There are enough mechs here who don't mind talking.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

Yes according to some places I look I can "qualify" for a grey muzzle, but I won't accept that title as I've only admitted being a furry for about a year lol , I've been fascinated for years but never admitted it or started working towards a fursona or having a suit made till 2022


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

What's a 'Grey Muzzle'?


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Is it something personnal? If so, just tell me to delete the message.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Yes according to some places I look I can "qualify" for a grey muzzle, but I won't accept that title as I've only admitted being a furry for about a year lol , I've been fascinated for years but never admitted it or started working towards a fursona or having a suit made till 2022


Well, you give. Being a gray muzzle is cool. I have seen many mechs who are proud of this and are very friendly with the rest of the "old men". Ha ha. But I respect your decision, okay.  You're just a Horse:>


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> What's a 'Grey Muzzle'?


This is the name for the "olds" in the community. There is a lot of debate about when the fur becomes a Gray muzzle, but in general. If you are 30 years old, you can consider yourself Gray.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> This is the name for the "olds" in the community. There is a lot of debate about when the fur becomes a Gray muzzle, but in general. If you are 30 years old, you can consider yourself Gray.


Oh, That's cool. Being a grey muzzle sound like an honorific.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

I was always told it was someone who had been in the fandom for 10+ years and was at least 30-35 years old depending on who you ask


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I was always told it was someone who had been in the fandom for 10+ years and was at least 30-35 years old depending on who you ask


Well, It's the internet and furrys. There can't be any exact or precise information about anything.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I was always told it was someone who had been in the fandom for 10+ years and was at least 30-35 years old depending on who you ask


Yes, some people understand it that way. I think it's pretty weird. And I prefer to consider everyone who is in the community and the age of 35 as gray muzzles regardless of the time they spent in the fandom. After all, an 80-year-old man could have found out about furry only yesterday, isn't he a gray muzzle now? Pfft.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

And now since I work for a candy company some of my favorite candies are getting ruined for me as I'm helping make them and seeing hundreds of thousands of them a day, I'm already sick of them *sad face* lol


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

@Vino The Strange-One ,


RamblingRenegade said:


> And now since I work for a candy company some of my favorite candies are getting ruined for me as I'm helping make them and seeing hundreds of thousands of them a day, I'm already sick of them *sad face* lol


This is normal for an employee. It would be amazing if you loved all these sweets now. At least you won't have a new hole in your teethXD


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> And now since I work for a candy company some of my favorite candies are getting ruined for me as I'm helping make them and seeing hundreds of thousands of them a day, I'm already sick of them *sad face* lol



Yeah, I can see why you shouldn't like them anymore. That's why I don't try to eat many chocolates. They're my favorite candy and I don't wanna ruin it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Do it for the MONEYYYYY!


Yup. My base wages are pretty high anyway, and 50% on top of what I already earn is very good. Tho waking up at 6 on a Saturday?


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup. My base wages are pretty high anyway, and 50% on top of what I already earn is very good. Tho waking up at 6 on a Saturday?



No Saturday party today.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Imagine spending 44b of your own money and people are complaining that he's literally not cured cancer. smh.



I said _research_, Yakamaru.
Nobody earns my respect just because they spend lots of money.

People who spend their money _wisely_, they get my respect. People who _waste_ lots of money, they don't get it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2022)

On this subject anyway, what are people's costs of living like at the moment?
I am trying to establish whether my daily spending is reasonable. I would estimate my spending on food and groceries at about $23 a day at the moment.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 12, 2022)

And for next week's 2 Minute Hate, Mark suckerberg spent so much money turning his shithole of a company into basically a worse-looking Second Life that he's broke, letting go of 11.000 employees.
He's ALSO not cured cancer or solved Ukraine!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> On this subject anyway, what are people's costs of living like at the moment?
> I am trying to establish whether my daily spending is reasonable. I would estimate my spending on food and groceries at about $23 a day at the moment.


A philosophical question. For someone, a person's life is worth nothing, and they will not spend. For someone it is valuable, and you have to pay for the quality

If you are satisfied with your spending for the day and they do not drive you into debt, everything is fine and it's worth it. In principle, any expenses are normal, as long as you spend honestly earned money on them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I said _research_, Yakamaru.
> Nobody earns my respect just because they spend lots of money.
> 
> People who spend their money _wisely_, they get my respect. People who _waste_ lots of money, they don't get it.


Yes, you did say research. I wasn't even referring to you. The people endlessly whining and bitching because a rich guy spends his money however he wish however..


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> On this subject anyway, what are people's costs of living like at the moment?
> I am trying to establish whether my daily spending is reasonable. I would estimate my spending on food and groceries at about $23 a day at the moment.


..How do you manage nearly $700 a month? What the hell do you eat, mate?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> ..How do you manage nearly $700 a month? What the hell do you eat, mate?


About twice as much as a normal person. I do a huge amount of exercise. 

My costs since moving have involved a lot of one-time purchases like kitchenware, so I'm hoping that this doesn't reflect my actual average daily spend. 
But lunch here costs $9 if you buy it, so you can see how that would add up quickly. I am cooking all of my own food instead of buying pre-made or eating out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> About twice as much as a normal person. I do a huge amount of exercise.
> 
> My costs since moving have involved a lot of one-time purchases like kitchenware, so I'm hoping that this doesn't reflect my actual average daily spend.
> But lunch here costs $9 if you buy it, so you can see how that would add up quickly. I am cooking all of my own food instead of buying pre-made or eating out.


Oh, right. Forgot you were an exercise maniac. A muscle bro. 
(I'm joking if you can't tell)

Aye. Buy bulk sales when possible and cook your own food as much as possible. Buying one-time meals will be very costly and isn't cost-efficient whatsoever compared to normal groceries that you buy. Though would also depend on what you buy and where. A lot of stores/chains have different rates, so if you have way to keep up with the different prices that should save you cash in the long run. It also helps to have a large enough financial buffer in case something happens.


----------



## Smityyyy (Nov 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> About twice as much as a normal person. I do a huge amount of exercise.
> 
> My costs since moving have involved a lot of one-time purchases like kitchenware, so I'm hoping that this doesn't reflect my actual average daily spend.
> But lunch here costs $9 if you buy it, so you can see how that would add up quickly. I am cooking all of my own food instead of buying pre-made or eating out.



You’re not so far off from me so if you have any PriceRites near you — check them out. I don’t spend very much at all, get good and healthy foods, and supplies/cooking ware for pretty damn cheap.

It’s where we do all of our grocery shopping! It has some of the best prices of all chains in upstate IMO.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 12, 2022)

@Fallowfox, as you claim to eat twice the average due to exercise, $20/day for food doesn't seem unusually high.

_Side story:_ When I worked as a wild-land firefighter (bush fires), me and my crew members could consume 6-7,000 kcalories per day, each, during a large project fire. Most of us would end up losing some weight during these fires. I'm just glad that those many, large meals were paid for by the government.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> You’re not so far off from me so if you have any PriceRites near you — check them out. I don’t spend very much at all, get good and healthy foods, and supplies/cooking ware for pretty damn cheap.
> 
> It’s where we do all of our grocery shopping! It has some of the best prices of all chains in upstate IMO.



I have a P&CFresh that's 1.7 miles away, but then the nearest other choices are 5 miles away and even then the budget store there recently closed down. x3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I have a P&CFresh that's 1.7 miles away, but then the nearest other choices are 5 miles away and even then the budget store there recently closed down. x3


And this is why you should get a car. Unlike the UK, the US is way, way bigger in terms of just sheer landmass, not to mention distance.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> And this is why you should get a car. Unlike the UK, the US is way, way bigger in terms of just sheer landmass, not to mention distance.


I think the car cost might be bigger than the savings I'd make on food? 
I have actually walked to those 5 mile-a-way shops a few times, in order to get things I can't get nearby. _I carried a pumpkin back from one of them. _

Unfortunately I was half way through learning to drive when I moved country, so I have to start again. I've been advised not to start until spring because this location has difficult winters.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the car cost might be bigger than the savings I'd make on food?
> I have actually walked to those 5 mile-a-way shops a few times, in order to get things I can't get nearby. _I carried a pumpkin back from one of them. _
> 
> Unfortunately I was half way through learning to drive when I moved country, so I have to start again. I've been advised not to start until spring because this location has difficult winters.


Hmm. A bike with a backpack for groceries maybe?

I use a backpack all the time and that make it very easy to carry stuff. Free up your hands, too.

Also. You driving a car? I'd pay to see it.


----------



## Punji (Nov 12, 2022)

Aside from the "humble" bragging going on here as usual, preparing one's own meals from stock is generally much better on the bank account. Personally, I like to cook once every few days and make a big meal I can eat over the course of the next few days. Some of the biggest meals even last a week or more!

Home-cooking isn't very hard and should be much healthier than most other kinds of meals. All that I typically use is a large frying pan and a knife & cutting board which everyone should have in their own kitchens. I also recommend a rice cooker, as they're usually not very expensive and provide a very cost and storage effective food source. Rice is nutritious and works with many different meals, and in a rice cooker it is mindlessly simple to make.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 12, 2022)

So far the most convincing AI works I've seen have been horror related, I wonder if it's uncanniness due to not being completely functional yet, or if these AI have no mouth but must scream


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 12, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So far the most convincing AI works I've seen have been horror related, I wonder if it's uncanniness due to not being completely functional yet, or if these AI have no mouth but must scream


I'd say it's the uncanniness and its tendency to produce distorted anatomy, especially faces. Kind of in a body horror sense.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/R1gAzF5


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

I actually haven't had as much fun in a while with a game as Ghostbusters Spirits Unleashed, although they need to hurry up and add more levels and ghosts etc, im quickly running out of achievements to get..LOL


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Nov 12, 2022)

Man, I'm seeing a bunch of people here that I've never seen on faf before. And I've had multiple accounts here for a long time. Yeesh. Anyways, im Finn! A dum shork with no brain and an ambition.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

Finn ^w^ said:


> Man, I'm seeing a bunch of people here that I've never seen on faf before. And I've had multiple accounts here for a long time. Yeesh. Anyways, im Finn! A dum shork with no brain and an ambition.


hemlo shark


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

You know what is interesting telling that you're a furry to your dad. Is that you can watch furry things without a care. Very interesting experience if I say.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 13, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> You know what is interesting telling that you're a furry to your dad. Is that you can watch furry things without a care. Very interesting experience if I say.


I'm much older than you, and I haven't told my parents, they are not good with change, and our family is one to judge, when my cousin came out, my family disowned him, and my Grandmother went to her grave disowning him


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 13, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm much older than you, and I haven't told my parents, they are not good with change, and our family is one to judge, when my cousin came out, my family disowned him, and my Grandmother went to her grave disowning him


That's a hardcore family you have there.

Seriously now, it sucks to have this kind of situation on your family. I hope that it doesn't affect you too much.


----------



## Honey Pink (Nov 13, 2022)

I really want a gothic lolita dress for Christmas ^^


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm in a pretty lousy mood today, even though I've taken twice as many antidepressants. Not my day.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Good day everyone!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I'm in a pretty lousy mood today, even though I've taken twice as many antidepressants. Not my day.


Antidepressants. Do they really work?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Antidepressants. Do they really work?


Yes, they work. They are made to work. But this does not mean that the same drug will have the same effect on different people. In addition, they give out many different side effects. No wonder, brain is a fragile structure.
I should note that they won't work if you don't have depression. So yes.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Yes, they work. They are made to work. But this does not mean that the same drug will have the same effect on different people. In addition, they give out many different side effects. No wonder, brain is a fragile structure.


Thank you for the explanation!

No wonder they make antidepressants look something bad in movies. 
Drink some hot chocolate with some cookies and you will feel better. I think


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Thank you for the explanation!
> 
> No wonder they make antidepressants look something bad in movies.


This is an interesting topic. There are different types of antidepressants. The simplest and most modern ones capture serotonin - they have fewer side effects and are well tolerated, usually everyone starts with them. Powerful medications are used in severe cases when other medications have not helped.
In most cases, the side effects are still better than the desire to kill yourself or lie for months like a vegetable. Therefore, if the situation does not have an independent solution, it is worth taking it and trying medications.


Vino The Strange-One said:


> Drink some hot chocolate with some cookies and you will feel better. I think


How nice, but no. It won't work. I just have to endure it:3


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

I've come to the decision that this pfp that I have, will and would be, a character.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

An "Original Character".


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> will and would be, a character.


Mmm... Do you want to be an anthro wine? (I hope I absolutely did not understand the meaning, but...XD)


Vino The Strange-One said:


> An "Original Character".


Yes, there is nowhere more originalXD


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

a furry bottle of wine..LOL now that's original


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Original Character"





RamblingRenegade said:


> furry bottle of wine


Can be an anthro worm in a bottle of mezcal!^0^


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> a furry bottle of wine..LOL now that's original


Maybe





Maybe not

He's a bit young yet to be thinking about alcohol though


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

I hope to commission a horse head or partial in the next month or so, since the last person took my money and ran, Paypal is working on getting my money back.. weird you do your homework and someone with 50+ positive reviews does that


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Mmm... Do you want to be an anthro wine? (I hope I absolutely did not understand the meaning, but...XD)


You did understood the meaning!  I changed the 'W' in wine with a 'V'!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> a furry bottle of wine..LOL now that's original


Oh god, that would be very original and weird. Lmao.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not worry, drinking alcohol isn't on my list to do. Besides, it tastes like garbage (for me). 

That bottle is cool!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I hope to commission a horse head or partial in the next month or so


Don't forget to brag


RamblingRenegade said:


> since the last person took my money and ran


It's horrible. It's always a pity when this happens. The customer-contractor relationship is based on mutual trust.


RamblingRenegade said:


> Paypal is working on getting my money back.. weird you do your homework and someone with 50+ positive reviews does that


Don't worry, paypal takes the client's side 99% of the time, besides. You might be pleased to know that paypal charges a commission for reviewing a forced refund, so your dude won't be happy to see a negative bill. And oddly enough, even a large number of customers does not mean that this will not happen.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Now I'm having second thoughts. Do I want my character to be just a 'V' letter or a 'Wine Bottle'? 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Do not worry, drinking alcohol isn't on my list to do. Besides, it tastes like garbage (for me).
> 
> That bottle is cool!


I liked it enough to collect it in multiple colors.  Nifty bit of glasswork.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Now I'm having second thoughts. Do I want my character to be just a 'V' letter or a 'Wine Bottle'?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Why don't you consider an animal that will be everywhere with a bottle of wine? Maybe an armadillo or a lizard, it would be fun. I even remembered the Rango cartoon.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I liked it enough to collect it in multiple colors.  Nifty bit of glasswork.


There are more? Nice.

A rainbow collection of cat glass bottles? Now that's something I wanna see.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Why don't you consider an animal that will be everywhere with a bottle of wine? Maybe an armadillo or a lizard, it would be fun. I even remembered the Rango cartoon.


Sound tempeting, but that will destroy the point of naming me 'The Strange-One'. 
I need to be something unexpected! 

Besides. I already have an OC. Though, I don't really have a fursona.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

were furries, were all a bit weird or strange.. but in a good way


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> weird or strange.


Yes, we're all weird. Someday I want to build a map in minecraft based on Redwall books. Why the hell would I do that... if I knew. 0-0


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

I mean I plan on showing it off once I get it, but I don't know where to look just yet, plus I'm getting some money saved up so I don't have to make payments..LOL I think I'm going to go with the way you are making it, as in more realistic. I mean the Avi of me is nice . I also found some really cool hoof feet I might have done as well


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

I can to create a pixelart lol. 45*45 beagle.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Btw. This is the 3 Thousand page of this thread. Good job everyone! 

Lovely pixel art Eyl! The shades are perfect.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Btw. This is the 3 Thousand page of this thread. Good job everyone!
> 
> Lovely pixel art Eyl! The shades are perfect.


Their work is really good, especially the painting and cross stitching


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Their work is really good, especially the painting and cross stitching


Yep! I agree with you on that.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

and I'm not biased because they are making art for me.. I just think it's really good


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Lovely pixel art Eyl! The shades are perfect.


Thanks! After a couple thousand portraits in pix arts format, all will look good. This dog will by embroidery this winter.
I drew nonograms, if you know what it is. So now I'm going to use thousands of pictures to make embroidery out of them. ProfitXD


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> and I'm not biased because they are making art for me.. I just think it's really good


This made me laugh.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> and I'm not biased because they are making art for me.. I just think it's really good


Thank you, because I make gifts if I want and to whom I want. And no one should feel "obligated."


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> This made me laugh.


With such a chatterbox, torture is not necessary! He'll spill everything!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Thanks! After a couple thousand portraits in pix arts format, all will look good. This dog will by embroidery this winter.
> I drew nonograms, if you know what it is. So now I'm going to use thousands of pictures to make embroidery out of them. ProfitXD


Oh~ Yep, nonograms Is a great way to pass time when you resolve them.

I didn't know you were selling your pixel art to become nonograms. Good for you!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> With such a chatterbox, torture is not necessary! He'll spill everything!


Can't complain with that statement!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Oh~ Yep, nonograms Is a great way to pass time when you resolve them.


It's great that you know what it is!


Vino The Strange-One said:


> I didn't know you were selling your pixel art to become nonograms.


I'm not really selling them. I draw a picture, then I check it myself in the program and correct errors if the crossword algorithm cannot solve the crossword 100% logically. I.e. I make a crossword and publish a ready-made one. But I was rewarded for my work if people liked it.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I'm not really selling them. I draw a picture, then I check it myself in the program and correct errors if the crossword algorithm cannot solve the crossword 100% logically. I.e. I make a crossword and publish a ready-made one. But I was rewarded for my work if people liked it.


That's still nice. I mean, you have such cool art skill. Who wouldn't at least like it?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> That's still nice. I mean, you have such cool art skill. Who wouldn't at least like it?


People are nasty9__9 But I have gathered fans who miss me now. Eh.
I have spent at least 2 years on this, working for about 8 hours every day. And I don't regret it, I like my skill in pixels, and it's useful for me.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> People are nasty9__9 But I have gathered fans who miss me now. Eh.
> I have spent at least 2 years on this, working for about 8 hours every day. And I don't regret it, I like my skill in pixels, and it's useful for me.


go ma boi! That's how you say it!

Well, that's good. You are doing something that you like, and it seems productive for you. That's the best result that you can have.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

I know coming here and chatting must be helping you learn some English skills at least a little LOL


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I know coming here and chatting must be helping you learn some English skills at least a little LOL


yep. My grammar sucks, a lot. Nothing that I can change about that but learn. 

It's just skill issues.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> yep. My grammar sucks, a lot. Nothing that I can change about that but learn.
> 
> It's just skill issues.


Totally wasn't realizing you were from Mexico, Eye is from Russia and Doesn't really speak English


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> That's the best result that you can have.


As long as there is someone who is willing to feed you, unless. If you want to get better, you have to invest without getting benefits in return.
A bunch of my colleagues used the usual jpg compression or just took someone else's embroidery schemes and pictures from the Internet and it was easier for them.
But I'm a sheep. Stubborn sheep.




I fucking hate myself for this.
_*sip of tea*_


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I know coming here and chatting must be helping you learn some English skills at least a little LOL


It's funny, but the tags in the FA gallery help me moreXD


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Totally wasn't realizing you were from Mexico, Eye is from Russia and Doesn't really speak English


Well, nobody really knows were everyone comes from. So it doesn't reallly matter if you don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Totally wasn't realizing you were from Mexico, Eye is from Russia and Doesn't really speak English


If writing sentences is primitive, it sounds normal. Simple sentences without fancy words and a logic check. I can be sure that I will be understood by 80%. And that's damn good enough for me!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> As long as there is someone who is willing to feed you, unless. If you want to get better, you have to invest without getting benefits in return.
> A bunch of my colleagues used the usual jpg compression or just took someone else's embroidery schemes and pictures from the Internet and it was easier for them.
> But I'm a sheep. Stubborn sheep.
> 
> ...


Stubborn, just like everyone else. But a sheep? That I can't say for sure. 

That image is making me laugh.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

If we talk about the reason why I'm sitting on the forum... I am registered on several forums, and I go to them to talk or read what others are talking about.

I need a reason to take my mind off work. The forum is a great reason. It also helps me not to degrade completely.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Stubborn, just like everyone else. But a sheep? That I can't say for sure.


No, it's quite logical. Stubborn idiot.


Vino The Strange-One said:


> That image is making me laugh.


I also like this brutal rat. My muzzle. Always.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> If we talk about the reason why I'm sitting on the forum... I am registered on several forums, and I go to them to talk or read what others are talking about.
> 
> I need a reason to take my mind off work. The forum is a great reason. It also helps me not to degrade completely.


I'm not, this is the only forum I am on. When I am not working I spend time here/ youtube/ or on my Xbox


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> If we talk about the reason why I'm sitting on the forum... I am registered on several forums, and I go to them to talk or read what others are talking about.
> 
> I need a reason to take my mind off work. The forum is a great reason. It also helps me not to degrade completely.


Oh! Same for me. Talking to everyone is very relaxing for me. And more since it's my favorite subject, furrys.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm not, this is the only forum I am on. When I am not working I spend time here/ youtube/ or on my Xbox


I usually use two forums and the FA. More uh.. I hardly visit 2 forums. YouTube works for me all the time.


Vino The Strange-One said:


> Oh! Same for me. Talking to everyone is very relaxing for me. And more since it's my favorite subject, furrys.


It's great, because it seems to me that an open chat has never been so activeXD


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> It's great, because it seems to me that an open chat has never been so activeXD


I thought that the open chat was always active. SInce, you know, it's one of the main chat of the forum?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I thought that the open chat was always active. SInce, you know, it's one of the main chat of the forum?


Forum games are much, much more active.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

yeah the Role Playing ones go super fast, I don't do much of that plus I'm not a sciency type or space type I.E. Star Wars, Star Trek type person and I don't know where to start in those


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 14, 2022)

I just like to post a sad Kermit in one of the topics hah.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Forum games are much, much more active.


I suppose it makes sense. All the lore on these videogames is huge! Talking about it will never end. Just like Kingdom hearts.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I just like to post a sad Kermit in one of the topics hah.


Lol.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> yeah the Role Playing ones go super fast, I don't do much of that plus I'm not a sciency type or space type I.E. Star Wars, Star Trek type person and I don't know where to start in those


Me too. :/


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> yep. My grammar sucks, a lot. Nothing that I can change about that but learn.
> 
> It's just skill issues.


Spanish is much better about being consistent with rules.  English loves to break its own rules whenever it's expedient.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Spanish is much better about being consistent with rules.  English loves to break its own rules whenever it's expedient.


Spanish lenguage tends to be different in every state in Mexico. So sometimes, it can be little weird if you don't know the word or it's meaning on it's perspective state.
Like:
*Carro* can be: A car, or mall cart.
*Camion* can be: A truck, or a bus. 

And I don't know about "English breaking it's own rules". Can you explain, please?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

I used to not like Egg Nog, but I found one I tried the other day and now I'm on my 3rd quart in a week...LOL


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Spanish lenguage tends to be different in every state in Mexico. So sometimes, it can be little weird if you don't know the word or it's meaning on it's perspective state.
> Like:
> *Carro* can be: A car, or mall cart.
> *Camion* can be: A truck, or a bus.
> ...


I before E except after C is one it breaks surprisingly often.  A lot of the broken rules in English center around its propensity for "borrowing" words from other languages.

I before E except after C... unless your weird neighbor is planning a heist with eight feisty reindeer.  Also, phonetics go right out the window when adapting a lot of non-English words to English usage.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

Ask me a question. I dare you!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Ask me a question. I dare you!


How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


A woodchuck could chuck 700 pounds of wood if a woodchuck could chuck wood


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I before E except after C is one it breaks surprisingly often.  A lot of the broken rules in English center around its propensity for "borrowing" words from other languages.
> 
> I before E except after C... unless your weird neighbor is planning a heist with eight feisty reindeer.  Also, phonetics go right out the window when adapting a lot of non-English words to English usage.


Oh, I see what you mean.  It's just some "new" words doesn't make any sense with other words, so people try to mesh it together and change the sentence completely to make sense.

I guess every language is broken or not unified completely to make a true structure.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Ask me a question. I dare you!


Are you truly made of chocolate?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

No, I'm a mix of a chocolate lab and a wolf, though it's nice to pretend!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

oh. :[


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> oh. :[


Did you want to eat me?!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

What?! No! Of course not! Why would I even do that? That's just weird! Yeah, weird. Right.



Yeah, I wanted to eat you.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> What?! No! Of course not! Why would I even do that? That's just weird! Yeah, weird. Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wanted to eat you.


I have a feeling this is gonna be common


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I have a feeling this is gonna be common


More than you think so. :]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2022)

Crispy


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Crispy


*Trying to get his eyes back in normal*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Crispy


Looks like whenever I'd play mario kart 8 for long periods of time.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 15, 2022)

I remember sitting on the couch with my friends under a blanket and enjoying this show. This opening is one of my favorites:0


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I remember sitting on the couch with my friends under a blanket and enjoying this show. This opening is one of my favorites:0


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! The nostalgia!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> *Trying to get his eyes back in normal*


Huh?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Huh?


The thing I can't explain. When I was playing a platformer where the pug run and started to accelerate, after 10-15 minutes gameplay the objects around me started to float.
The same from this video.There's something wrong with my vestibular apparatus.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Hi


Yellow fellow


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yellow fellow


<.<


----------



## Gryphoneer (Nov 18, 2022)

have you ever considered cheetahs


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

Gryphoneer said:


> have you ever considered cheetahs


maybe


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Chat is open


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Chat is open


Open is chat


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Open is chat


Is chat open


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

Is open chat


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Glad to know it's an open chat :b


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

No problem! :]


----------



## Kristhedragon (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Kristhedragon said:


> Hi


Hello! Welcome to the open chat, where we chat. Because that's what it's for. I dunno, I'm tired.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 19, 2022)

I hate life, life hates me, just throwing it out there he he he


----------



## Kristhedragon (Nov 19, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I hate life, life hates me, just throwing it out there he he he


I’m sorry


----------



## Kristhedragon (Nov 19, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Hello! Welcome to the open chat, where we chat. Because that's what it's for. I dunno, I'm tired.


Me too


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm embroidering a tiny Santa right now. Hoop is 5.8 cm, he himself is 5 in height and 4.5 in width (1,9*1,7inch). 25*20 pix
Experiment. I drew a picture on the fabric and use the usual crosses and "quarters" for more detail. Backstich, too.
I have already transferred the embroidery to the computer, and recycled it to embroider on a plastic canvas. I'll try to make a couple of magnets. At the moment, Santa is a human being. But I'm going to make simple changes, and make 3 versions of the beast out of it.
I think I'll try to make a couple more circuits for small holiday magnets. But now I have to finish Santa.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I'm embroidering a tiny Santa right now. Hoop is 5.8 cm, he himself is 5 in height and 4.5 in width (1,9*1,7inch). 25*20 pix
> Experiment. I drew a picture on the fabric and use the usual crosses and "quarters" for more detail. Backstich, too.
> I have already transferred the embroidery to the computer, and recycled it to embroider on a plastic canvas. I'll try to make a couple of magnets. At the moment, Santa is a human being. But I'm going to make simple changes, and make 3 versions of the beast out of it.
> I think I'll try to make a couple more circuits for small holiday magnets. But now I have to finish Santa.


The images you find are always the cutest~


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The images you find are always the cutest~


I try to pick up something ridiculous to make it more fun.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The images you find are always the cutest~


We really have different perspectives.

That damn image scares me.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> That damn image scares me.


Do not be afraid.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

Look, first Santa-human scheme.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 20, 2022)

I did a major stupid dumb today and it could have bitten me in the ass so bad. My job is super short staffed and I've been working 12+ hour shifts and having to do 3-4 people's jobs at once ( which I was told after I did the dumb was impossible) and one supervisor was yelling at me to keep up with production of 4 people on line and I finally snapped I hit the e stop button went to the big boss and did the whole F you I quit thing. He didn't get mad or upset he apologized and talked me out of it then forced them to give me help for the day. I expected to have to clean out my locker and be jobless for the holidays


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> He didn't get mad or upset he apologized and talked me out of it then forced them to give me help for the day. I expected to have to clean out my locker and be jobless for the holidays


Obviously you're fucking tired. And rushing someone who alone performs the volume for 4 employees is an idiotic idea. And I don't think you did anything wrong. If the employer treats the employee badly... Nevertheless, it is not in the interests of the authorities to dismiss people now if there are not enough of them. They have no right to rush you. This is a huge volume.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Obviously you're fucking tired. And rushing someone who alone performs the volume for 4 employees is an idiotic idea. And I don't think you did anything wrong. If the employer treats the employee badly... Nevertheless, it is not in the interests of the authorities to dismiss people now if there are not enough of them. They have no right to rush you. This is a huge volume.


I mean yes I am tired but all the stress made me act in a way I know I shouldn't have regardless of how I was treated by the one guy. I'm not a naturally violent person by nature, on the contrary I'm more like the dog who was beaten most of it's life cowering in the corner in real life. I've been dealing with some demons in my head that tell me I'm worthless and therapy tells me I am not but bad things keep happening and it makes me go see Im right.. then I do something dumb like this


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> then I do something dumb like this


You know, I don't think it's stupid. When inhuman demands are made on you, this is ALREADY a reasonable reason to leave. There is no question of what will happen next, because right now you are being treated unfairly. You have nothing to reproach yourself with.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 20, 2022)

Good aftermewn, everypony


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Good aftermewn, everypony


Good. I haven't seen a pony here for a month, if not more. But I often see a horse, a bottle of wine and a chocolate wolf. Perfect madness.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

I was already going to bed. But I was thirsty. I got up and drank some water from the kettle. I don't want to sleep anymore.
Mmm, old age, you're my dear 9__9
I love feeling 50 when I barely crawled over the second decade. Maybe I'm a reptiloid or some other unknown shit? I don't believe a single word or figure from my passport. They're lying to me. Either I'm Benjamin Button, or you're liars, and I know for sure that I'm not a BB.




Where are you, my extraterrestrial lord.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Good. I haven't seen a pony here for a month, if not more. But I often see a horse, a bottle of wine and a chocolate wolf. Perfect madness.


sounds like someone had some good drugs...LOL


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> sounds like someone had some good drugs...LOL


Omg, my sweet-heart, horse. Personally, I do not accept mind-numbing substances. But a pipe with tobacco gave my soul a little joy.
It's not my fault that you are madsen you have picked up wines, chocolates and other playful sweets. Scoundrels.XD


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 21, 2022)

I didn't think of this in the shower so I can't put it in the shower thoughts thread, so I'll put it in here instead:

Someone with a time machine could just freeload off of any event that gives out free food to anyone there.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 21, 2022)

I was just sitting sleepy and reading the Pokemon wiki. Holy shit, why would this me? The saddest thing is it was that interested. Oh, my God, I didn't have much to join the Pokemon community. No-no-no-no. Anime-lord, have pity on me. I'm already watching Naruto and One Piece, and I'm watching these titles at a snail's pace. I don't want more!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 21, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I was just sitting sleepy and reading the Pokemon wiki. Holy shit, why would this me? The saddest thing is it was that interested. Oh, my God, I didn't have much to join the Pokemon community. No-no-no-no. Anime-lord, have pity on me. I'm already watching Naruto and One Piece, and I'm watching these titles at a snail's pace. I don't want more!


You know you are a good cover artist when you can get the original song singer to sing on the cover of his song with you


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2022)

We've had snow here since Friday. I hope it stays. I like snow.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 22, 2022)

Well, today I was informed that of my mom's friend was interested in my embroidery. Damn nice, but now I want to have time to give her something before the end of the year. As soon as I sort out one pile of cases, a new one immediately appears. Meh.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594766711953436672


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 22, 2022)

I smoke on the bed, fresh air blows through the slightly open window. Stunningly pleasant. I'm falling asleep.

It dawned on me - next time, as a free art, I will make crafts from colored paper, maybe quillingXD


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2022)

Making potato farls, making saffron buns. :}


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thinking we need some Cool Whip for our pumpkin pie tomorrow........ I'm a bit perplexed though...... do I get the generic? Or buy the real stuff? Hmmm........ I don't know yet.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 23, 2022)

I suddenly thought that right now I would like to just lie on the couch and relax. A little peace and a snowy night would be nice.. eh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 23, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> We've had snow here since Friday. I hope it stays. I like snow.



This is the furthest south I've ever lived and we had November snow. It's gone now. It's welcome back at xmas, but not a day before lol.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 23, 2022)

I didn't notice it, but sparrows looking for food on empty land look like cones from afar:0


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 23, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> We've had snow here since Friday. I hope it stays. I like snow.


It covers up all the garbage people leave lying around.  Kind of accidental and temporary beautification in some areas.


----------



## Punji (Nov 24, 2022)

Corner pieces are better. Fite me.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 24, 2022)

nope no need totally agree


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2022)

Punji said:


> Corner pieces are better. Fite me.


Both. Both are good. 

But if I had to choose.. Corner. :>


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 24, 2022)

Well, in Russia, LGBT "propaganda" is now banned. Cheers.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2022)

Stalekracker is one of my favorite people on Earth now.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 24, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Well, in Russia, LGBT "propaganda" is now banned. Cheers.


Best of luck with that.


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 24, 2022)

Punji said:


> Corner pieces are better. Fite me.


Center!


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 24, 2022)

Punji said:


> Corner pieces are better. Fite me.


I like how their goals aren't even in opposition but they still gonna have beef because the other guy is wrong and that's unacceptable


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Well, in Russia, LGBT "propaganda" is now banned. Cheers.


Yeah...Russian leader who bombs children claims that gay people are a threat to families. 

Don't know about you Putin, but I've never ordered anybody killed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2022)

Changed my Windows 10 startup sound because MS sucked and didn't want give W10 a lovely chime.
Just...God I love this. It's like opening your curtains to a beautiful spring morning. Love these old 90's and 2000's startups. They're so gorgeous.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 25, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm thinking we need some Cool Whip for our pumpkin pie tomorrow........ I'm a bit perplexed though...... do I get the generic? Or buy the real stuff? Hmmm........ I don't know yet.


Anyways.... we did get the generic cream afterall........ so there you go:




It tasted the same as the name brand...... to nearly everybody. So, I guess it was still a winner.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah...Russian leader who bombs children claims that gay people are a threat to families.
> 
> Don't know about you Putin, but I've never ordered anybody killed.


Your existence offends the feelings of a cisgender heterosexual white man from the former USSR, it's worse than killing children.
If you don't understand this, then you are_ "a dog from a western kennel and a minion of the devil." Understooood?_




Holy shit, what a cringe it is. It's good that I don't have and won't have a family.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 25, 2022)

Feeling like I'm not a cool kid..LOL, I have sent out like 15 follows in the last week and not one has followed back/ said anything/ etc . I'm back at middle school asking to sit at the cool kids table.. Yaayyyyy *golf claps* Anyways, it's actually no big deal but I just find it funny like you have to go around and be like please like me and I'll like you, I'd rather be a grouchy old man and be like stay off my lawn personally


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 25, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'd rather be a grouchy old man and be like stay off my lawn personally


That's who I am. I am following to 21 users, and 13 are followed to me.
I believe that only Luffy's mod and Red's streamer have a good reason not to reciprocate meXD


----------



## Regret (Nov 25, 2022)

I hope that everyone had great food and a great time with friends and family during Thanksgiving yesterday for those who celebrated the holiday.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Your existence offends the feelings of a cisgender heterosexual white man from the former USSR, it's worse than killing children.
> If you don't understand this, then you are_ "a dog from a western kennel and a minion of the devil." Understooood?_
> 
> 
> ...



One day putin will die and this will have passed at least.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Nov 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> One day putin will die and this will have passed at least.


This problem is bigger than one ex-KGB megalomaniac and I think you know that.  I think you also know that punching some random Russian artist/etc in the dick by cutting their payment processing options out isn't going to alleviate the issue.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> One day putin will die


This will be the only holiday I will celebrate. I will cry and drink alcohol.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 26, 2022)

Ugh I had taco Bell for brunch. I usually get the same thing and I could tell something wasn't right. I told my brother that it tasted like last night's leftovers and I shouldn't have eaten it.. but I did.. lots of Imodium and tums and air freshener today. Had to make an emergency stop at a big box store on black Friday for bathroom emergency.. felt bad made someone run out screaming. Trying to lie down and my stomach still sounds like a pod of Wales talking


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Trying to lie down and my stomach still sounds like a pod of Wales talking


Lie down right on your belly if you can. Make tea from oak bark, if you can buy it. Porridge of boiled rice helps to calm the stomach well.

I know how to eat spoilt food. Raw meat that starts to "snot", ordinary ready-made dishes when they start to smell. But zucchini causes me the strongest irritation of the stomach, recently it is not so. But at some point I couldn't eat properly for a week because of them. I ate boiled rice, drank oak bark, then took medication for diarrhea and was able to eat normally.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm damn pleased with the little news. Mother friend, who has shown interest in my work, seems to want me to crafted her a large landscape in mixed media.  Embroidery satin-stitch and ribbons. It's great, I've wanted to do something like this for a long time, and it's wonderful that my work will have a loving owner. Something good this cold night. I have a lot of work to do next year, fine.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

@Redlinelies ,I feel dissonance watching your stream and reading messages at the same time. Whaaat0_0


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 26, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> @Redlinelies ,I feel dissonance watching your stream and reading messages at the same time. Whaaat0_0


Silly in stream but not on the forum? Or maybe that I just post garbaj.

Also do you guys like soft shell or hard shell tacos the most?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

Redlinelies said:


> Silly in stream but not on the forum? Or maybe that I just post garbaj.


Streamers don't have a body shell, you know? Don't try to convince me that you have a body, thoughts and can think about something. You are a stream. There is only a computer, a stream, a lion that can't kill a hare in the game and a voice.
He sit on the forum like an ordinary person. Of course, that's how I believed, pff.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 26, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Streamers don't have a body shell, you know? Don't try to convince me that you have a body, thoughts and can think about something. You are a stream. There is only a computer, a stream, a lion that can't kill a hare in the game and a voice.
> He sit on the forum like an ordinary person. Of course, that's how I believed, pff.


Are you saying I'm not a lion? :c

People are smelly.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

Redlinelies said:


> Are you saying I'm not a lion? :c


What are you talk, you are not only a lion, but also the cool king of the prideland!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 26, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Ugh I had taco Bell for brunch. I usually get the same thing and I could tell something wasn't right. I told my brother that it tasted like last night's leftovers and I shouldn't have eaten it.. but I did.. lots of Imodium and tums and air freshener today. Had to make an emergency stop at a big box store on black Friday for bathroom emergency.. felt bad made someone run out screaming. Trying to lie down and my stomach still sounds like a pod of Wales talking


Well as I've always said when it comes to food, and after watching many medical emergencies videos, as soon as you feel something's wrong with the food... Stop, right, there.


Meanwhile, the poor toilet you just left


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

Pygmepatl said:


> Meanwhile, the poor toilet you just left


Uhh. A picture with a smell!>:0


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2022)

When the taco bell hits different.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

@Redlinelies , have you played Darkwood?


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 26, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> @Redlinelies , have you played Darkwood?


Not yet but.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

Redlinelies said:


> Not yet but.


Rurr, it seems I have to interrupt watching archive videos for the sake of this masterpiece.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 26, 2022)

I almost bought that game the other day for my xbox, it looked pretty good


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 26, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I almost bought that game the other day for my xbox, it looked pretty good


It is on sale right now on steam if you're interested, Eyleifr got me to look it up as it seemed familiar. Under 4 Euros.

Looks like a fun experience.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 26, 2022)

I mean I have steam, and I know I can port a controller to my PC but I'm more of an xbox player and not pc, the whole wasd plus mouse thing makes my blood boil after a while.. ha ha


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I almost bought that game the other day for my xbox, it looked pretty good


I'd like to play it, but I'm scared and there's no one who can play with me. But I watched it. She has an interesting and gloomy world.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 26, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I'd like to play it, but I'm scared and there's no one who can play with me. But I watched it. She has an interesting and gloomy world.


That's the point of horror games, I love Resident evils/ silent hills/ Fatal frame/ bioshock/ dead space etc


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 26, 2022)

Just checked its $15 on xbox store


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I love Resident evils/ silent hills// bioshock/ dead space etc


I love them too, but as a watcher. I like to watch walkthroughs, speedruns and read about the setting. Although I have a bioshock and I started playing it.
I don't like Fatal frame, but I was interested to hear a long story about this game.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 26, 2022)

Real gamers play with flutes or guitar hero controllers anyway.


----------



## jxne (Nov 26, 2022)

Is it just me or is drawing someone else's request much easier than any of my own ideas. Nothing I want to draw myself ever comes out right but if it's for someone then i can actually manage to do it decently sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

jxne said:


> Is it just me or is drawing someone else's request much easier than any of my own ideas. Nothing I want to draw myself ever comes out right but if it's for someone then i can actually manage to do it decently sometimes.


I don't have any problems. Do others get to draw what you need?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 26, 2022)

I can't draw and it seems to be a thing where when people try to draw for me, everything goes crazy for them.. I swear I'm not cursed *runs away*


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I can't draw and it seems to be a thing where when people try to draw for me, everything goes crazy for them.. I swear I'm not cursed *runs away*


Don't worry, I'll end a string of misfortunes. I have to help the horse not to step in the manure again!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 27, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I think you also know that punching some random Russian artist/etc in the dick by cutting their payment processing options out isn't going to alleviate the issue.


@BooTheHamster No..... it doesn't stop the issue..... but, (let's be honest) it probably does look good for them when places like Paypal cut off payments..... if for anything the PR department with the non-Russian general public that's against the current conflict.

Places like Paypal don't have a seat at the UN Security table and so, cutting off payments is probably the only tangible thing they can do realistically...... apart from making public statements about it.

There's many Russian artists though nowadays, that are finding a few "work-arounds" for getting their payments now, now that Paypal made that decision. Things like - a friend's account they can use that transfers the money to them later on after it's sent.... or, other payment places like Payoneer (which a lady I commissioned about two months ago wanted me to use).

I didn't want to register another account on another payment platform, and so..... I sent it to her friends account and she wired it to her bank account. It worked for us, and she get her payment...... so, there are ways to still do business.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 27, 2022)

I always laugh at this song, living in the rust belt, yes I know video quality is a potato


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2022)

Starting to think Amazon got its name from the Victoria Amazonica XP


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Starting to think Amazon got its name from the Victoria Amazonica XP


Holy shit, I never thought a water lily was so creepy.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Holy shit, I never thought a water lily was so creepy.


They terrified me as a kid, in my mind I fused them with carnivorous plants and was convinced that if you stepped on them they would eat you.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

@Vanessa Howl , I was just thinking that your wolf would look good in the Silent Hill location. Maybe in a bloody nurse's suit?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 27, 2022)

I've always thought about Silent hill backgrounds or Resident evil backgrounds for my OC, since I love those games


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I've always thought about Silent hill backgrounds or Resident evil backgrounds for my OC, since I love those games


It's a funny coincidence, but while I was washing my paws, I thought that next year I would like to create a theme here where I draw your OCs in the game location. Tauren Eremurus - in WoW, Vanessa's Wolf in Silent Hill. And, oh yes!, a Renegade in the bioshock location or a Resident of Evil, whatever he wishes. That would be awesome.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 27, 2022)

This was one of my favorite fucking cartoons as a kid. This was SO goddamn funny. I have never seen a character this angry.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm so chatty today. Someone has possessed me and I have to fight. Splash holy water on me?Anyone?XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2022)

Just found about Iranian Nowruz which occurs between Xmas and Easter and appears to be a blend of the two, complete with egg-painting and a version of santa.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 27, 2022)

I would like to dress up as krampus and walk at night, rattling chains.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 28, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I would like to dress up as krampus and walk at night, rattling chains.


I will (1) wet myself (2) I will wet yourself (3) cry so hard you wish you had died


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

Okay @Vanessa Howl and @TrixieFox ! We can continue here!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Okay @Vanessa Howl and @TrixieFox ! We can continue here!


Hmm?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Hmm?


just so we stop interrupting the art thread with our random ramblings


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Amepix said:


> just so we stop interrupting the art thread with our random ramblings


Hmmm?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Hmmm?


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


I NEED A ARTIST XD
I suck at sketching furries...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I NEED A ARTIST XD


I'm an artist. Some furry artist!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I NEED A ARTIST XD
> I suck at sketching furries...


Hmm?

If you need pointers and the like, Furry Artist Hangout have a ton of artists and guides. Skill range from new to decade+, same with experience and styles. Can give you a link to the Discord server if ya want.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm?
> 
> If you need pointers and the like, Furry Artist Hangout have a ton of artists and guides. Skill range from new to decade+, same with experience and styles. Can give you a link to the Discord server if ya want.


that would be great... if i were allowed to use discord


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> that would be great... if i were allowed to use discord


Dang, that sucks! It took me forever to get discord, so I understand how that feels!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

aight I put my request in the forms


Amepix said:


> Dang, that sucks! It took me forever to get discord, so I understand how that feels!


----------



## jxne (Nov 28, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm?
> 
> If you need pointers and the like, Furry Artist Hangout have a ton of artists and guides. Skill range from new to decade+, same with experience and styles. Can give you a link to the Discord server if ya want.


Can you give me the invite


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> that would be great... if i were allowed to use discord


Oh, okay.



jxne said:


> Can you give me the invite











						Join the Furry Artist Hangout Discord Server!
					

Check out the Furry Artist Hangout community on Discord - hang out with 2,060 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm hungry, but don't feel like cooking.. guess that means delivery..lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm hungry, but don't feel like cooking.. guess that means delivery..lol


what's you feel like?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 28, 2022)

?? have covid so not going in anywhere


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> ?? have covid so not going in anywhere


What you ordering for delivery. That was the question, sorry if I confused you


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 28, 2022)

probably pizza hut


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> probably pizza hut


Stop making me think about pizza, I'd like to still fit into my pants please


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 28, 2022)

apparently you need new pants @Amepix lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> apparently you need new pants @Amepix lol


how dare you! They.... Still fit!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

IM bout ready to track some people done and beat the living crud out of them


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2022)

These community maps are always hilarious to watch. Two decades later and Age of Empires II is still going strong.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 28, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> These community maps are always hilarious to watch.


Warcraft3 too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Warcraft3 too.


Aye. During the weekends I on occasion watch hours-long videos of tournaments and like 1vs7/10 AI's. The strats used is insane and hilarious at the same time.

Watch a lot of uThermal playing his dumb Grandmaster runs for Starcraft II as well. Everything from Mine/Cyclone to Grandmaster to Hellion/Raven. Oh and Ghost only to Grandmaster is a fun series, recommend checking it out if you feel like it. The builds are fucking insane but if done properly works real nice.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 28, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Watch a lot of uThermal playing his dumb Grandmaster runs for Starcraft II as well. Everything from Mine/Cyclone to Grandmaster to Hellion/Raven. The builds are fucking insane but if done properly works real nice.


I have never watched this game, but I have heard that the requirements for macro movements on map require the fingers of a pianist:> Definitely have to look.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I have never watched this game, but I have heard that the requirements for macro movements on map require the fingers of a pianist:> Definitely have to look.


Heh. Macro and micro is one of the key components to the game. Once you're decent enough at both it makes the game play rather easily. I'm average at the game, but it's still fun to see genuinely good people play the game. Often go "That strat actually worked? Holy shit". When he started his Hellion/Raven run I was like "...The fuck kind of unit combo is this?"


----------



## Woozle (Nov 29, 2022)

Details | rspca.org.uk
					






					www.rspca.org.uk
				




I'm hoping to get this doggo.

Sighthounds rule.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

My inner introvert is screaming stay away now..lol


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

I slept for 6 hours and I can't anymore. Okay.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I slept for 6 hours and I can't anymore. Okay.


90 minutes for me


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

And that means... the recluse has the opportunity to immerse himself in starcraft and get to work( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━━┻


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 29, 2022)

I have plenty of games I can play, Just don't feel like it in the middle of the night when others are sleeping


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 29, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I have plenty of games I can play, Just don't feel like it in the middle of the night when others are sleeping


I have a lot of games too, but I don't really have time to play them. I watch others playXD


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


I suppose they are going for the "Beast Wars" teat now. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 1, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I suppose they are going for the "Beast Wars" teat now. :/


BumbleBee was mid but as far as TF movies go, it was a step in the right direction after Bay ruined the brand for a decade. So hopefully this will be better.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 1, 2022)

Time, something stretches like molasses.


----------



## Punji (Dec 1, 2022)

Advent chocolates be so fine


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 1, 2022)

They released a new trailer for the new Indiana Jones movie today, Indiana Jones and the case of the nursing home missing prune juice


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 1, 2022)

Outside -11 (maybe a little more in fact). I have to take more than 10 pictures of art, but my old camera freezes and refuses to work as fast as my fingers. Quite excruciating.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 1, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Outside -11 (maybe a little more in fact). I have to take more than 10 pictures of art, but my old camera freezes and refuses to work as fast as my fingers. Quite excruciating.


But it's nice scenery


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 1, 2022)

The battery is fucking dead. I charged it for over 5 hours yesterday. Damn it, I'm think not going to finish this until tonight.

I'm not in a fucking horror game, why is it happening so fast.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 1, 2022)

Went out dumpster diving with my brother again because he always finds neat shit I found a brand new 1tb ssd flash drive new in sealed plastic been wanting a new drive for my Xbox


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 2, 2022)

I love this fucking guy.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Punji said:


> Advent chocolates be so fine


Between that and peppermint bark/candy canes, my dentist gonna be getting a goose for Christmas this year if I'm not careful.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

Someday I will have chickens, rabbits and a affectionate goat.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

hmmm...


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

I'd have a goat, but one of those middle eastern ones thats the size of a small pony..LOL


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'd have a goat, but one of those middle eastern ones thats the size of a small pony..LOL


I'd have a goat, but the size of the ones from thor love and thunder


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'd have a goat, but one of those middle eastern ones thats the size of a small pony..LOL


You'd have a horse, too.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

True, at least I can ride the horse.. ha ha, don't think the goat would cart me around more than a few steps then fall over


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> True, at least I can ride the horse.. ha ha, don't think the goat would cart me around more than a few steps then fall over


A goat is needed to follow you everywhere and demand affection. And also to sneak into the garden and sweep everything away like locusts.
Nesquik will be found at the crime scene.


----------



## jxne (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Someday I will have chickens, rabbits and a affectionate goat.


I indeed do need a goat


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

jxne said:


> I indeed do need a goat


Everyone needs them, but not everyone realizes this.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Everyone needs them, but not everyone realizes this.


Looks that that one might have injured a leg (fetlock/foot cast?)


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Looks that that one might have injured a leg (fetlock/foot cast?)


Yes, this goat has a small injury. I took this picture for the glasses.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Ask me something. I'm bored.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Ask me something. I'm bored.


why are you bored


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> why are you bored


Got nothing to do


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Got nothing to do


Pretty sure you could think of something, couldn't you?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Pretty sure you could think of something, couldn't you?


Yeah, but I feel like I've done everything I can do


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yeah, but I feel like I've done everything I can do


Find something you think you can't do and give it a try.  Might surprise yourself.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Find something you think you can't do and give it a try.  Might surprise yourself.


Have been exercising more. Maybe I'll try to do that more often


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Have been exercising more. Maybe I'll try to do that more often


Really good way to use time constructively.  Lots of simple, quick workouts and activities under that category.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2022)

I think I have already achieved the dreams I had when I came to America. Perhaps they weren't ambitious enough and it's time to expand them.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

Turkish coffee with milk and vanilla sugar.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Mountain dew


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Hot Chocolate


Cannibal. Ugh to be like that!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Cannibal. Ugh to be like that!


I'M NOT MADE OF CHOCOLATE!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I'M NOT MADE OF CHOCOLATE!!!!!


YOU'RE LYING! I see chocolate dripping from your fur from the heat!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

I feel like I can look at literally any topic, any thread, at any time, and there is talk of food.

Thanks for making me hungry.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks for making me hungry.


The way to a man's heart was through his stomach*3*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> The way to a man's heart was through his stomach*3*


Well, that's true. o3o

"Feed me and I'll be a happy camper!"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> YOU'RE LYING! I see chocolate dripping from your fur from the heat!


Uhhhhhhh.... No you don't!

I have to remember to put on my anti heat lotion


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I feel like I can look at literally any topic, any thread, at any time, and there is talk of food.
> 
> Thanks for making me hungry.


Food's good, man.  Except when it's not.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 3, 2022)

I use to be able to tell my parents' cats apart from their size but with their winter coats, they're all so fluffy it doesn't work.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

So I got an email from Amazon about the throw blanket I ordered, it finally shipped 2 weeks after I ordered it and quoting from December 15th-Jan-10 to get here, glad I went with the free shipping on prime option..LOL


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

REEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 3, 2022)

It is the time of ree


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 3, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> It is the time of ree


The time of EEEE


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I use to be able to tell my parents' cats apart from their size but with their winter coats, they're all so fluffy it doesn't work.


The ferret I'm looking after is also very overgrown with fur. It seem to have doubled in size.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 3, 2022)

*E*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 3, 2022)

_*A*_


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 3, 2022)

*SPORTS! GIVE US YOUR MONEY!*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 3, 2022)

They wouldn't do it if it wouldn't work. Same with all the pay-to-win stuff on mobile.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 3, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> The ferret I'm looking after is also very overgrown with fur. It seem to have doubled in size.


It just looks so comfy I wish I had that :0


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It just looks so comfy I wish I had that :0


I'll try to take a picture while he's still living with me. His neck looks like of an aristocratic lady who does not hesitate to show her riches and furs to the slavesXD


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

I had a friend that had ferrets, they were so fun to watch, they made us laugh a lot on how silly they were


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

I like ferrets. Despite the stench that can sweep away even an unwashed troll. They're fucking funny. They run around with their tiny feet, and make satanic sounds. Funny musk snakes.
The ferret that is staying with me now is an incredibly affectionate male.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

I mean it is possible to de stink them, same with skunks, which I also read make terrific pets if you remove their stink glands


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean it is possible to de stink them, same with skunks, which I also read make terrific pets if you remove their stink glands


I do not know if my boy's glands have been removed, but he stinks a LOT. Even so. All musky animals exude a strong smell, including rats.
Moreover, the ferret is a predator. The litter of predators is very fetid.
I know for sure that he is castrated. In addition, ferrets can do "fun`ka". Ferrets "fun`kas" when they get very excited. It's like farting, only it's the smell of the skin, which is dramatically amplified.XD


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

I found among the old textbooks a manual on "perspective" for teachers. I haven't read a book for two years, it seems.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 4, 2022)

Brewed masala tea with ginger and sage.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 4, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Brewed masala tea with ginger and sage.


Unfamiliar with masala tea.  What's that like?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 4, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Unfamiliar with masala tea.  What's that like?


It's hard to explain. It should be tried. Have you ever drunk black leaf tea with pepper, for example?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 4, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> It's hard to explain. It should be tried. Have you ever drunk black leaf tea with pepper, for example?


That's not something I've tried.  Is it like a savory tea, then?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 4, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> That's not something I've tried.  Is it like a savory tea, then?


Yes, you know. Masala tea is literally a milk hour with a bunch of spices.
1/3 - water (I prefer less)
2/3 - milk
1-2 teaspoons of black tea and spices (spices can be added to your taste. Several types of peppercorns, cinnamon, star anise, fennel, cloves and much more).
You can add a little salt, sugar or butter.
If you add ginger, the tea will warm you up. Some supplements, on the contrary, are refreshing. Complete freedom of taste.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 5, 2022)

Looks like I'm going to be breaking down and paying for gamepass ultimate for Xbox. I just got a bunch of games that I wanted to play for free but they require gamepass ultimate at 14.99 a month or ea play which is included. It's saving me like $200 in games so I guess it's worth it


----------



## redhusky (Dec 5, 2022)

Casey Fluffbat said:


> The time of EEEE


What a time to be alive!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 5, 2022)

Maybe I'll eat today, i ate food for lunch yesterday and it made me sick, The more I sober up the more I have to tell myself to eat or I won't even if I feel hungry


----------



## redhusky (Dec 5, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Maybe I'll eat today, i ate food for lunch yesterday and it made me sick, The more I sober up the more I have to tell myself to eat or I won't even if I feel hungry


Gawd, now you're making me feel guilty for making this pizza pocket. -_-;


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 5, 2022)

:3


----------



## Thetallfish (Dec 5, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> :3


Bless that man's soul


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2022)

So I have an impacted wisdom tooth I'm getting removed soon because it's now suddenly decided it wants to get infected.
But I swished a bit of Pink Himalayan salt water for a minute.

Gone. Instantly.

The swelling was gone within minutes of spitting out the water. There was still pain so the next day, I did it again. *Gone*.
It's like I used an debuff remover in an RPG or something.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 6, 2022)

I have to craft a rabbit as a gift. And I think that I should put him paws - gift with a bow or a Christmas ball toy? It shouldn't be a religious stuff. Maybe I should add Santa's hat on head?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 6, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> So I have an impacted wisdom tooth I'm getting removed soon because it's now suddenly decided it wants to get infected.
> But I swished a bit of Pink Himalayan salt water for a minute.
> 
> Gone. Instantly.
> ...


just whatever you do don't have a lot to drink and pull it out yourself, did that with a tooth once, next week was pure hell for pain


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 6, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> But I swished a bit of Pink Himalayan salt water for a minute.
> 
> Gone. Instantly.


Many people forget that salt can be used as an alternative to a disinfectant. It hurts, but it helps.
It is also useful to have a jar of Iodinol - a cheap remedy that helps to remove inflammation, and it even seems to be used for rinsing the mouth.


----------



## Filter (Dec 6, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> So I have an impacted wisdom tooth I'm getting removed soon because it's now suddenly decided it wants to get infected.
> But I swished a bit of Pink Himalayan salt water for a minute.
> 
> Gone. Instantly.
> ...


Glad to hear that helped! I've been meaning to have my wisdom teeth removed. There is some decay, but they don't hurt and my other teeth are okay. I forget about them most of the time, until I remember and panic a little. Then I use mouthwash for a few days and forget. Unless they start to hurt or cause bad breath I'm mostly content to keep them, but they'll need to come out someday. Hopefully, before swelling or pain sets in.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 6, 2022)

If you ignore them they eventually fall out..lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> just whatever you do don't have a lot to drink and pull it out yourself, did that with a tooth once, next week was pure hell for pain





RamblingRenegade said:


> If you ignore them they eventually fall out..lol


*Wisdom *teeth, bro...



Filter said:


> Glad to hear that helped! I've been meaning to have my wisdom teeth removed. There is some decay, but they don't hurt and my other teeth are okay. I forget about them most of the time, until I remember and panic a little. Then I use mouthwash for a few days and forget. Unless they start to hurt or cause bad breath I'm mostly content to keep them, but they'll need to come out someday. Hopefully, before swelling or pain sets in.


Yeah, mine have been in my mouth for a decade now. I've just...put it off. This is the first they've ever done anything that bothered me.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 6, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> *Wisdom *teeth, bro...
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine have been in my mouth for a decade now. I've just...put it off. This is the first they've ever done anything that bothered me.


I don't have any, never had them pulled I know what you were talking about


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I don't have any, never had them pulled I know what you were talking about


Wisdom teeth don't just fall out and pulling them out yourself is basically impossible without horror movie self mutilation.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 6, 2022)

I think whats left is under the gums, most of my teeth eventually fall out, I'm going to end up with dentures, will be easier than fixing whats left.. go to the dentist people..lol


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 6, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I think whats left is under the gums, most of my teeth eventually fall out, I'm going to end up with dentures, will be easier than fixing whats left.. go to the dentist people..lol


Renegade, you may have periodontal disease. I'm not a doctor, but this is complete shit. Teeth should not fall out. The roots hold them very tightly in the bones.
For me on our mother's side, wisdom teeth remain deep in the jaw.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm having flashbacks to my Pokeshipping days (don't judge me, I was 12) although I still can't get over the fact that Ash and Misty never kissed or confessed their feelings. I am disappointed that they don't seem to have the same love/hate chemistry anymore (not that I've seen much of the modern anime series.)

I'm cringing as I write this. It was once my deepest darkest secret. I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 6, 2022)

Just came home from the dentist and it turns out that I didn't need a root canal after all today!~ Go me!~ Saved me some serious $$$$! Always remember to brush and floss my children!


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 6, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Just came home from the dentist and it turns out that I didn't need a root canal after all today!~ Go me!~ Saved me some serious $$$$! Always remember to brush and floss my children!


The root canal itself is painful, the cost really hammers it home though.  Good to hear.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 6, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> The root canal itself is painful, the cost really hammers it home though.  Good to hear.


My dentist is actually REALLY good so only the recovery is kinda sore for a day or two. (I actually needed one on another tooth earlier this year) But yes, the cost is heartbreaking. BUT~ Since I budgeted the money ahead of time for this that means I got an unexpected safety net. :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 7, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Just came home from the dentist and it turns out that I didn't need a root canal after all today!~ Go me!~ Saved me some serious $$$$! Always remember to brush and floss my children!


Major relief it sounds like. It is unfortunate that this stuff is so expensive. One of the most wear n' tear prone areas of the body and operations are like buying a used car, except the salesman kicks you in the jaw after you're done.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2022)

Man he got banned QUICK.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2022)

Oooookay, why is Boo banned?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 7, 2022)

Wow, what's going on? Before that, one bear had already been banned.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Wow, what's going on? Before that, one bear had already been banned.


WHY ARE PEOPLE BEING BANNED?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> WHY ARE PEOPLE BEING BANNED?


I don't know. I'm also interested.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 7, 2022)

well Boo did get nasty with a lot of people if you didn't share his opinion, I had to block him because every time someone said they were having a rough day he belittled them, he used to poke fun of people venting in the vent thread, maybe someone got tired of it


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 7, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I'm having flashbacks to my Pokeshipping days (don't judge me, I was 12) although I still can't get over the fact that Ash and Misty never kissed or confessed their feelings. I am disappointed that they don't seem to have the same love/hate chemistry anymore (not that I've seen much of the modern anime series.)
> 
> I'm cringing as I write this. It was once my deepest darkest secret. I'm so embarrassed.


Yeah, it's mostly the English dub that really pushed for the Ash and Misty pairing. Not so much the Japanese audio. That's why Japanese fans get confused by how much the English speaking fandom ships them. 

And don't feel bad. You were 12.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 8, 2022)

TidesofFate said:


> Yeah, it's mostly the English dub that really pushed for the Ash and Misty pairing. Not so much the Japanese audio. That's why Japanese fans get confused by how much the English speaking fandom ships them.
> 
> And don't feel bad. You were 12.



Yeah, I'm aware of that (the English speaking audience being the shippers.) It must look so weird to everyone else.

It was my first ship, though. I remember getting really excited and feeling little jolts of what felt like electricity in my heart. I'd never been interested in romance before and I was full of (not sexual, but intense) excitement. I've never felt quite like that since then.

I WAS ONLY 12, I DIDN'T KNOW ANY BETTER!!!!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 8, 2022)

"ships chespin and snivy"


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 8, 2022)

*eats yogurt and drinks coffee*


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 8, 2022)

Woozle said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that (the English speaking audience being the shippers.) It must look so weird to everyone else.
> 
> It was my first ship, though. I remember getting really excited and feeling little jolts of what felt like electricity in my heart. I'd never been interested in romance before and I was full of (not sexual, but intense) excitement. I've never felt quite like that since then.
> 
> I WAS ONLY 12, I DIDN'T KNOW ANY BETTER!!!!


You never know. 4kids dubs were often used as the basis for other foreign dubs when it came to censorship choices and the script. 

Either way, it's really common for people to ship the protagonist with the only female lead in the show. xD


----------



## Woozle (Dec 8, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "ships chespin and snivy"



I don't play Pokémon much these days but I always liked Espeon and Umbreon as a ship.






I had a pokesona once who was a fusion of Espeon and Umbreon (and a shiny.) I also liked a Male Espeon/Female Vaporeon pairing in a fanfic I read once. I think I'm a bit obsessed with Eeveelutions.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 8, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I don't play Pokémon much these days but I always liked Espeon and Umbreon as a ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


character on faf is totally not a person transforming everyone into eevee for an eevee cult(old character)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Some friends are the reason im still alive... one of my friends just wasted her lunch time at public school to get me lunch and come eat with me because I had a fight with my parents and not they are gone all day today doing fun stuff.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2022)

If you're a Brazilian and you're a bro, can you call yourself Brozilian?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 8, 2022)

and it's 7:15 and I'm ready for bed.. gotta love having no life


----------



## redhusky (Dec 9, 2022)

Casey Fluffbat said:


> Major relief it sounds like. It is unfortunate that this stuff is so expensive. One of the most wear n' tear prone areas of the body and operations are like buying a used car, except the salesman kicks you in the jaw after you're done.


Indeed, but at least I got quality service. He is indeed a very good dentist!


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 9, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> If you're a Brazilian and you're a bro, can you call yourself Brozilian?


はい。私はブロです。

Just kidding. I'm not even Brazilian. xD


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

TidesofFate said:


> はい。私はブロです。
> 
> Just kidding. I'm not even Brazilian. xD


thats...th.... thats not even Brazilian


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 9, 2022)

TidesofFate said:


> はい。私はブロです。
> 
> Just kidding. I'm not even Brazilian. xD


Bruh. xD


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> thats...th.... thats not even Brazilian


*Brazilian Portuguese

That's the joke.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2022)

I spent some of today reading about transgender rights in the UK, and realised my own prejudices towards transgender people when I was younger existed in a milieu of increasing hostility towards them in the UK. In the last few years it has become much worse and public opinion towards transgender people has become increasingly negative, at the same time that the public is more open and liberal towards gay people. 
Upcoming health recommendations look like they're set to begin quietly recommending that transgender identity is dismissed as a mental illness again, rather than just a part of human variety. 
This comes after increasing prohibitions on transgender people's participation in sports, gender identity will not be covered by British laws to prevent religious therapies to 'fix' queer people, and repeated media portrayals of transgender women as threats to other women. 

It's a reminder of how easy it is to slide back on the rights of people in the minority, and that the rest of LGBT people shouldn't ever take the rights we have secured for granted- because they could just as easily be eroded or lost if public sentiment were turned against us should politicians decide that daemonising us makes a convenient distraction. Indeed, Britain recently appointed a known homophobe as the minister for equalities. 

I appreciate more deeply what is encapsulated by the statement 'trans rights are human rights'; if society wasn't picking on transgender people it would be some other minority. And to defend all people, we have to stand up for them.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

are there ranks on this forum? I just noticed that I upgraded from "New Member" to "Active Member"?


----------



## what the what (Dec 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I spent some of today reading about transgender rights in the UK, and realised my own prejudices towards transgender people when I was younger existed in a milieu of increasing hostility towards them in the UK. In the last few years it has become much worse and public opinion towards transgender people has become increasingly negative, at the same time that the public is more open and liberal towards gay people.
> Upcoming health recommendations look like they're set to begin quietly recommending that transgender identity is dismissed as a mental illness again, rather than just a part of human variety.
> This comes after increasing prohibitions on transgender people's participation in sports, gender identity will not be covered by British laws to prevent religious therapies to 'fix' queer people, and repeated media portrayals of transgender women as threats to other women.
> 
> ...


It's true here too in the states. The Krimson Kult are everywhere. (Song plug: A Sound of Thunder-Rise of the Krimson Kult) I believe that all humans are humans, and all humans should be able to live their damn lives without worrying about bodily injury or hate speech so intense that those on the fringes decide to sudoku. I also believe that humans who don't believe that for all humans, even/especially the historically hated and marginalized ones, don't need to be protected under that belief, since they decide to attack and keep attacking they'll get through any barricade eventually. They know this. They will only be stopped if we force them to. 

I'm always fighting myself too because I hate violence. I would rather solve conflicts any other way. But they refuse to allow innocent people to live, and that brings me to my protective side, who would totally throat-bite a (you know who) and go to prison, if it means someone else un-deserving of death stays alive. It's not a good solution though. We need a good solution.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I spent some of today reading about transgender rights in the UK, and realised my own prejudices towards transgender people when I was younger existed in a milieu of increasing hostility towards them in the UK. In the last few years it has become much worse and public opinion towards transgender people has become increasingly negative, at the same time that the public is more open and liberal towards gay people.


I know exactly what you mean. It's completely inexplicable to me. But some people (in my country too) those who support gays, lesbians, and also almost universally call trans sick perverts. The hair on my head stands on end from such bullshit. Are you in normal at all?
Trans people need adequate legislation more than others. You have to go through mountains of shit, doctors and bureaucrats to change your life. It's horrible. And I understand that this happened (as in the case of radical feminists) because of jerks who publicly engage in incomprehensible nonsense, casting a shadow on the entire community.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> are there ranks on this forum? I just noticed that I upgraded from "New Member" to "Active Member"?


Wondered that myself 1000+ posts and mine never changed


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 10, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Wondered that myself 1000+ posts and mine never changed


Been a while since I've used the site, but I don't recall there being any ranks.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 10, 2022)

What happens if someone draws mechs in a Nazi uniform? I do not mean scenes of crimes or propaganda of Nazism. Just soldiers near the plane, for example. Is that so terrible for most?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2022)

Restaurants everywhere is one thing I'll miss from my city, there's a local burger place that puts a free lollipop with every meal and today the lady from a Bobun place randomly complimented me on my hair


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> What happens if someone draws mechs in a Nazi uniform? I do not mean scenes of crimes or propaganda of Nazism. Just soldiers near the plane, for example. Is that so terrible for most?



I would steer clear of drawing this kind of thing personally, just because of how it might make some viewers who are Jewish feel.

I feel there are two forms of portrayals of fascists in art that are 'good portrayals', which is
1) Portraying their evil, so that we can learn from their error.
2) Making fun of them.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Hewo everyone


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

what the what said:


> It's true here too in the states. The Krimson Kult are everywhere. (Song plug: A Sound of Thunder-Rise of the Krimson Kult) I believe that all humans are humans, and all humans should be able to live their damn lives without worrying about bodily injury or hate speech so intense that those on the fringes decide to sudoku. I also believe that humans who don't believe that for all humans, even/especially the historically hated and marginalized ones, don't need to be protected under that belief, since they decide to attack and keep attacking they'll get through any barricade eventually. They know this. They will only be stopped if we force them to.
> 
> I'm always fighting myself too because I hate violence. I would rather solve conflicts any other way. But they refuse to allow innocent people to live, and that brings me to my protective side, who would totally throat-bite a (you know who) and go to prison, if it means someone else un-deserving of death stays alive. It's not a good solution though. We need a good solution.



I live in the states at the moment, and one of the things I've noticed is that businesses and churches have stickers on their door to say they're lgbt inclusive, just like they have stickers for say, accepting credit card. 

I don't know how I feel about it. I guess what it says is that those businesses think that the role of the state enforcing anti-discrimination legislation is weak enough that they have to actively state they're doing it.


----------



## Punji (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I live in the states at the moment, and one of the things I've noticed is that businesses and churches have stickers on their door to say they're lgbt inclusive, just like they have stickers for say, accepting credit card.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about it. I guess what it says is that those businesses think that the role of the state enforcing anti-discrimination legislation is weak enough that they have to actively state they're doing it.


It's just the typical petty and empty virtue signalling, mostly.

"We accept fag dollars too!"


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I live in the states at the moment, and one of the things I've noticed is that businesses and churches have stickers on their door to say they're lgbt inclusive, just like they have stickers for say, accepting credit card.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about it. I guess what it says is that those businesses think that the role of the state enforcing anti-discrimination legislation is weak enough that they have to actively state they're doing it.


"Ignorant foreigner goes to a different country: Part I."


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> "Ignorant foreigner goes to a different country: Part I."



You have lived in the US before right? So I'd find any advice for the more important stuff I might not immediately expect useful. 

The rules around tipping here are still mostly a mystery to me.


----------



## Regret (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The rules around tipping here are still mostly a mystery to me.


Tip 10-20% of the total bill at restaurants and bars.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

Regret said:


> Tip 10-20% of the total bill at restaurants and bars.



I have memorised that rule. 
In this town I've been told it's a minimum of 20- but I was surprised that in Boston they were expecting 25% from customers- it was one of the automatic options for card payments.
I've also been told it's 20-30% for hairdressers, which is something that confuses me because...just charge more for a haircut and then you don't have to expect me to tip you? If I really hate the haircut I'll just not be a return customer.

I get that restaurant staff expect tips, because they're not paid properly, but barbershops are often owned and run by the barber themselves.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 10, 2022)

I can't remember where I was but I went through the drive through and it asked me if I wanted to tip the staff.. i was like NO..lol


----------



## Regret (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> In this town I've been told it's a minimum of 20- but I was surprised that in Boston they were expecting 25% from customers- it was one of the automatic options for card payments.


That's some good east coast fleecing right there.  Growing up and everywhere I have traveled in this country it has always been 15% and that is still what I normally tip no matter the location.  Whoever it was in Boston can expect whatever they like but will be getting 15% regardless.  Careful with the automatic card payment options because I've seen as high 50% sandwiched between two cheaper options in order to get a quick buck from the unsuspecting, again this only occurred on the east coast.


Fallowfox said:


> I've also been told it's 20-30% for hairdressers, which is something that confuses me because...just charge more for a haircut and then you don't have to expect me to tip you? If I really hate the haircut I'll just not be a return customer.


No idea regarding hairdressers because I have never gone and have always elected to cut my own hair since it's free and saves so much money over time.  Sorry I can't help you there.


Fallowfox said:


> I get that restaurant staff expect tips, because they're not paid properly, but barbershops are often owned and run by the barber themselves.


Lol it's funny because everyone I know much prefer working for tips rather than hourly since they can make more and it won't be taxed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

Regret said:


> That's some good east coast fleecing right there.  Growing up and everywhere I have traveled in this country it has always been 15% and that is still what I normally tip no matter the location.  Whoever it was in Boston can expect whatever they like but will be getting 15% regardless.  Careful with the automatic card payment options because I've seen as high 50% sandwiched between two cheaper options in order to get a quick buck from the unsuspecting, again this only occurred on the east coast.
> 
> No idea regarding hairdressers because I have never gone and have always elected to cut my own hair since it's free and saves so much money over time.  Sorry I can't help you there.
> 
> Lol it's funny because everyone I know much prefer working for tips rather than hourly since they can make more and it won't be taxed.



I used to cut my own hair actually, but I am letting somebody else do it as a treat to myself. 

It sounds like barbers have contrived their tipping convention to avoid tax lol.


----------



## Regret (Dec 10, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> What happens if someone draws mechs in a Nazi uniform? I do not mean scenes of crimes or propaganda of Nazism. Just soldiers near the plane, for example. Is that so terrible for most?


Typically when someone draws mechs in a Nazi uniform then end up drawing mechs in a Nazi uniform.

If you aren't drawing Nazi propaganda then I see no harm in it.  Well adjusted people, IE most everyday people, are not going to care and just see Nazi mechs and will be apathetic if they don't or do like it for whatever reason.  Regardless, there will always be a select few who get bent out of shape and read into things way too deeply and it's best to pay no mind to those types.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2022)

HHHNNNNGGG.





Maaaan, a visit to SaveAFox would be amazeballs!



Fallowfox said:


> You have lived in the US before right? So I'd find any advice for the more important stuff I might not immediately expect useful.
> 
> The rules around tipping here are still mostly a mystery to me.


I have not. I have however visited during a vacation over there when I went to Florida back in 2013.

Tipping depends on the culture. If you were to for instance tip in Norway it'd be seen as an insult. Tipping in the US however is looked upon as normal but neither required nor really expected.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> HHHNNNNGGG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you notice the little stickers in business windows back then? 

Yeah I didn't tip when I was in Norway. Not just because Scandinavians don't like it, but because the price of a sandwich in mainland Norway is your first born child.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Did you notice the little stickers in business windows back then?
> 
> Yeah I didn't tip when I was in Norway. Not just because Scandinavians don't like it, but because the price of a sandwich in mainland Norway is your first born child.


Hahahaha. Ye, shit's expensive as hell over here compared to other countries. Easily 2x the price compared to that of for instance the US.

And no, I didn't notice them because they didn't have any. We don't have them over here either for that matter. Make as much sense as putting a "This is not a dog" sticker on a cat.


----------



## Smityyyy (Dec 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> HHHNNNNGGG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn’t true. It’s considered very rude not to tip in the USA. It is 100% expected and this usually surprises non-Americans.

And 20% is the current going rate. Used to be closer to 15%.


----------



## Regret (Dec 10, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> "Ignorant foreigner goes to a different country: Part I."





Yakamaru said:


> Tipping in the US however is looked upon as normal but neither required *nor really expected*.


Is this the sequel to Part I or just an expansion?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I live in the states at the moment, and one of the things I've noticed is that businesses and churches have stickers on their door to say they're lgbt inclusive, just like they have stickers for say, accepting credit card.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about it. I guess what it says is that those businesses think that the role of the state enforcing anti-discrimination legislation is weak enough that they have to actively state they're doing it.


Certain denominations have been doing it to invite people from those groups in to see the community themselves here.

Also, tipping is expected here for good service, usually around 15 to 20%.

Barbers generally fall in that range.

If you're looking an inexpensive place to get a haircut and maybe don't mind a little risk, barber schools usually offer discounted haircuts to the public in exchange for allowing students to cut their hair. I used to go to one during college.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I would steer clear of drawing this kind of thing personally, just because of how it might make some viewers who are Jewish feel.
> 
> I feel there are two forms of portrayals of fascists in art that are 'good portrayals', which is
> 1) Portraying their evil, so that we can learn from their error.
> 2) Making fun of them.





Regret said:


> Typically when someone draws mechs in a Nazi uniform then end up drawing mechs in a Nazi uniform.
> 
> If you aren't drawing Nazi propaganda then I see no harm in it.  Well adjusted people, IE most everyday people, are not going to care and just see Nazi mechs and will be apathetic if they don't or do like it for whatever reason.  Regardless, there will always be a select few who get bent out of shape and read into things way too deeply and it's best to pay no mind to those types.


Okay, thanks for expressing your opinion. In fact, I'm just trying to understand why one army is so evil that it can't be portrayed as ordinary people, and the other is not very evil and you can draw them as much as you want.
Just in case, I will clarify that I had a great-grandfather who did not return from the Second World War, I had a great-grandmother who was dispossessed by communists.
I mean, why is it normal to portray a chekist as an ordinary person; but so bad - German soldier of that time? I really don't understand. If you portray a soldier of the American army during the Vietnam War, it should also hurt feelings. All the armies at different times hurt someone's feelings.

It's too complicated for me. I hate communists, but I don't mind when someone draws them. They were, so why not? The German wartime uniform looks very aesthetically pleasing, so why not?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2022)

Regret said:


> Is this the sequel to Part I or just an expansion?


Seems the joke didn't particularly land well so apologies in that regard. And yes, it was a form of expansion. 

We tipped around 15% when we visited, and for that matter asked around quite a bit on the topic too. Possible normal and expected are somewhat conflated with one another, which would explain the difference in understanding on the topic. 



Smityyyy said:


> This isn’t true. It’s considered very rude not to tip in the USA. It is 100% expected and this usually surprises non-Americans.
> 
> And 20% is the current going rate. Used to be closer to 15%.


15% sounds about right. Different from State to State possibly?


----------



## Smityyyy (Dec 11, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Seems the joke didn't particularly land well so apologies in that regard. And yes, it was a form of expansion.
> 
> We tipped around 15% when we visited, and for that matter asked around quite a bit on the topic too. Possible normal and expected are somewhat conflated with one another, which would explain the difference in understanding on the topic.
> 
> ...



20% is more customary these days. 15% was the go-to ~10 years ago. Now places usually expect 20%+ and most pre-set tips on tabs are 20%. 

You _can _still tip whatever, but it’s pretty much considered ‘correct’ to tip 20%+

Now… I have my own thoughts on tips. I wish businesses would just pay their workers living wages. Tipping allows employers in some states to pay their workers rather low (worse than the current minimum wage as is). However, I don’t personally mind having to tip, just wish it wasn’t needed to ensure they get a living wage.


----------



## Punji (Dec 11, 2022)

Everyone's always trying to climb to the top of the furpile, measuring tails until they grow old and grey.

Let's just get back to the furry stuff for once, can't we?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2022)

Punji said:


> Everyone's always trying to climb to the top of the furpile, measuring tails until they grow old and grey.
> 
> Let's just get back to the furry stuff for once, can't we?


Honestly when you put it this way, it sounds like the most furry thing imaginable


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

I mean it is the open chat thread right? plenty of other threads of random numbers or last poster wins etc or draw my art..lol


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2022)

i will note that posting an entire page on user vs staff is me being very bored but not having the time to start anything productive and not going for the most messages


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Okay, thanks for expressing your opinion. In fact, I'm just trying to understand why one army is so evil that it can't be portrayed as ordinary people, and the other is not very evil and you can draw them as much as you want.
> Just in case, I will clarify that I had a great-grandfather who did not return from the Second World War, I had a great-grandmother who was dispossessed by communists.
> I mean, why is it normal to portray a chekist as an ordinary person; but so bad - German soldier of that time? I really don't understand. If you portray a soldier of the American army during the Vietnam War, it should also hurt feelings. All the armies at different times hurt someone's feelings.
> 
> It's too complicated for me. I hate communists, but I don't mind when someone draws them. They were, so why not? The German wartime uniform looks very aesthetically pleasing, so why not?



There are 2 reasons.
The first is that people in the west remember the horrors of the Holocaust very vividly. (That's not to say that the Soviet army wasn't responsible for its own horrors, 
and that they were not also condemnable; Western perspectives on that history are necessarily distorted by the fact that the Soviets were our allies at that time. )

The second is that nazism never wholly disappeared; its descendant groups are still occasionally found responsible for murders. They continue to seek avenues to power and influence, and to pollute popular culture (e.g. 'nazi punk' trying to coopt the punk musical movement).


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2022)

Please be a lie. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601943519685668865


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2022)

It's snowing. 
My wonderful neighbour helped me shovel my driveway. 
There are deer tracks outside my front door. I didn't notice a deer go by, but it must have.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It's snowing.
> My wonderful neighbour helped me shovel my driveway.
> There are deer tracks outside my front door. I didn't notice a deer go by, but it must have.


This sounds like the opening to a wholesome novel or a horror film.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2022)

redhusky said:


> This sounds like the opening to a wholesome novel or a horror film.



My neighbour discovers my awful secret that I'm a furry and has to kill me.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> My neighbour discovers my awful secret that I'm a furry and has to kill me.


It's the right thing to do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2022)

England, I miss you. You are very romantic to think about, but very frustrating to actually live with. You are like a bad ex-boyfriend.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> England, I miss you. You are very romantic to think about, but very frustrating to actually live with. You are like a bad ex-boyfriend.


I hear the weather can be cold and brooding at times. The same as your ex?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> There are deer tracks outside my front door. I didn't notice a deer go by, but it must have.





redhusky said:


> This sounds like the opening to a wholesome novel or a horror film.


No, it's just me. I sometimes feel terribly depressed and walk at night:0


----------



## redhusky (Dec 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> No, it's just me. I sometimes feel terribly depressed and walk at night:0


Spoiler, it turns out you were the killer all along!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 12, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Spoiler, it turns out you were the killer all along!


This is such a spoiler that I was surprised by this plot twist myself!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 12, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> This is such a spoiler that I was surprised by this plot twist myself!


The horror movie where you stalked, terrorized, and then killed yourself!? That's deep, man! Like Inception deep! I claim this idea for myself!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

redhusky said:


> The horror movie where you stalked, terrorized, and then killed yourself!? That's deep, man! Like Inception deep! I claim this idea for myself!


What a very and totally original idea!


----------



## Rimna (Dec 13, 2022)

well well well if it isn't the OwOpen chat


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2022)

Rimna said:


> well well well if it isn't the OwOpen chat


----------



## what the what (Dec 13, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> "Ignorant foreigner goes to a different country: Part I."


Excuse you, there aren't "America classes" in different countries. Give them a break. For all most of them know we all act like you. That's why you don't see as many beautiful diverse visitors as before. 

Your turn.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You have lived in the US before right? So I'd find any advice for the more important stuff I might not immediately expect useful.
> 
> The rules around tipping here are still mostly a mystery to me.


Where are you at? Don't give specifics, but like east coast, west coast, mid west, a city?



what the what said:


> Excuse you, there aren't "America classes" in different countries. Give them a break. For all most of them know we all act like you. That's why you don't see as many beautiful diverse visitors as before.
> 
> Your turn.








You should be looking up info and learning about the culture of a totally foreign area before visiting. This is common sense.
Go to Brazil or Jamaica knowing fuck all about it and you can find yourself in a ditch or coming home early with a LOT less money. Why would that be any different for the US?

Granted, I doubt Fallow came here completely ignorant. I haven't seen any stickers that say LGBT inclusive on businesses. But I also don't live in a metropolis area where that would probably be more likely....or California.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2022)

what the what said:


> Excuse you, there aren't "America classes" in different countries. Give them a break. For all most of them know we all act like you. That's why you don't see as many beautiful diverse visitors as before.
> 
> Your turn.


What? Can you make your sentences less coherent please? 'cus I have no fucking clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 13, 2022)

What's really important for anyone traveling to the U.S from the U.K is to know that we drive on the right side of the road.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 13, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> What's really important for anyone traveling to the U.S from the U.K is to know that we drive on the right side of the road.


and your cars electrical systems fail 20 min after leaving the parking lot


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> and your cars electrical systems fail 20 min after leaving the parking lot


News to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Where are you at? Don't give specifics, but like east coast, west coast, mid west, a city?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Upstate New York. <3 

Most of the cultural differences are things I expected and were not surprising; most people outside the US are exposed to American culture all the time after all. Those which I didn't expect are usually odd little things that you realise you don't give a second moment's thought to in normal life. Like the fact that parsnips are viewed as a speciality heritage vegetable in the US, whereas in the UK they're very much a 'standard' like a potato. 

I did read advice on how to integrate and it was very amusing; there was advice making it clear that Americans do not approve of belching at restaurants or asking people confrontational sexual questions in public.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

SOMEBODY TALK TO ME!!! I BEG YOU!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> SOMEBODY TALK TO ME!!! I BEG YOU!



Blargh flargle moop


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Blargh flargle moop


At least someone responded


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> SOMEBODY TALK TO ME!!! I BEG YOU!


That usually doesn't work, ask me how I know


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> That usually doesn't work, ask me how I know


But it did. You just talked to me


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> But it did. You just talked to me


yeah but it usually doesn't, I usually just talk to myself


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> yeah but it usually doesn't, I usually just talk to myself


Welcome to the club


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Welcome to the club


not true you seem to have quite a following, I have a reputation for killing threads so people don't have to talk to me


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> not true you seem to have quite a following, I have a reputation for killing threads so people don't have to talk to me


My voice in real life aint the same online


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Upstate New York. <3
> 
> Most of the cultural differences are things I expected and were not surprising; most people outside the US are exposed to American culture all the time after all. Those which I didn't expect are usually odd little things that you realise you don't give a second moment's thought to in normal life. Like the fact that parsnips are viewed as a speciality heritage vegetable in the US, whereas in the UK they're very much a 'standard' like a potato.
> 
> I did read advice on how to integrate and it was very amusing; there was advice making it clear that Americans do not approve of belching at restaurants or asking people confrontational sexual questions in public.


We won't kill you for burping. You'll just get an odd look from some people depending where you are if you make it a point to be loud about it.
But if it's clear it just forced it's way out and you say "excuse me" no one cares. Probably won't even notice.

If the place is big and decently loud like Cheesecake Factory it's whatever. Finer dining, I'd be more mindful but fuck those places anyway. I don't really know what I could tell you about the states because I've never been off the east coast myself so I don't have a contrasting frame of reference. New York is VERY fast paced and people can be very unknowingly rude though. I'm assuming you're with someone who knows the city enough because you want to be careful with certain boroughs The Bronx.

And yes, generally keep sex talk to a minimum outside of friends. :y


----------



## Rimna (Dec 14, 2022)

No one anywhere in the world likes confrontational sexual questions, it's not an exclusive USA thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2022)

Rimna said:


> No one anywhere in the world likes confrontational sexual questions, it's not an exclusive USA thing.


How would *you *know?!
Have _you asked _sexually confrontational questions in every country in the world?


----------



## Smityyyy (Dec 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> We won't kill you for burping. You'll just get an odd look from some people depending where you are if you make it a point to be loud about it.
> But if it's clear it just forced it's way out and you say "excuse me" no one cares. Probably won't even notice.
> 
> If the place is big and decently loud like Cheesecake Factory it's whatever. Finer dining, I'd be more mindful but fuck those places anyway. I don't really know what I could tell you about the states because I've never been off the east coast myself so I don't have a contrasting frame of reference. New York is VERY fast paced and people can be very unknowingly rude though. I'm assuming you're with someone who knows the city enough because you want to be careful with certain boroughs The Bronx.
> ...



Upstate New York is not NYC! Upstate is 8-10 hours away from NYC. Sorry, upstate NYer pet peeve… lol.

Most of upstate is extremely rural — aside one or two small cities. Crazy to know but we have ~19 million people in NY. ~18 million of which live in NYC. And the others live in smaller upstate cities. And then the tiniest fraction (couple hundred thousand) live in the rural areas of upstate. But most of our state is actually quite desolate!

Also, the culture of NYC and southern NY is totally different than upstate and western NY.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> How would *you *know?!
> Have _you asked _sexually confrontational questions in every country in the world?



I have, yes.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm going to see my shrink again today and I know they think I'm crazy, can't blame them


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I have, yes.


gross


----------



## Rimna (Dec 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> gross



Don't go asking questions you can't handle the answer of.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> We won't kill you for burping. You'll just get an odd look from some people depending where you are if you make it a point to be loud about it.
> But if it's clear it just forced it's way out and you say "excuse me" no one cares. Probably won't even notice.
> 
> If the place is big and decently loud like Cheesecake Factory it's whatever. Finer dining, I'd be more mindful but fuck those places anyway. I don't really know what I could tell you about the states because I've never been off the east coast myself so I don't have a contrasting frame of reference. New York is VERY fast paced and people can be very unknowingly rude though. I'm assuming you're with someone who knows the city enough because you want to be careful with certain boroughs The Bronx.
> ...



(I think my employer, which compiled this advice, was targetting the advice at some south asian populations, where it is considered 'polite' to belch to show that your host has filled you up. )

I'm upstate in a rural county of New York state. People here are very friendly.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2022)

My normie coworkers don't get that I'm not interested in football 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 REEEE normies


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> My normie coworkers don't get that I'm not interested in football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you played football?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I thought you played football?


Did I say that? I don't remember


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Did I say that? I don't remember


Didn't you play in the super bowl? I thought you forced Tom Brady to retire.
"Wow, this Frank guy. Never seen anyone throw the pigskin like THAT guy. Callin it quits here. Fuck that!." -Mr. Brady


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Didn't you play in the super bowl? I thought you forced Tom Brady to retire.
> "Wow, this Frank guy. Never seen anyone throw the pigskin like THAT guy. Callin it quits here. Fuck that!." -Mr. Brady


Oh damn, please don't tell anyone I'm into hiding


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 16, 2022)

Always makes me chuckle even if I don't get the joke. Would love if someone can give some context.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 16, 2022)

It's funny, but I see that the problems with accepting the news of close FAF really hurt the ass of those who have problems with communication. It concerns me too. Damn extroverts, let us communicate with the speed of a snail!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

It really bugs me because I'm a recovering addict that was suicidal and I credit this forum and the friends I have met with helping me pull myself out at least a little bit. My therapist said they can notice a difference in my demeanor but yet again let's all go to discord, personally I'd rather gouge my eyes out but I'm crazy remember


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 16, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> It's funny, but I see that the problems with accepting the news of close FAF really hurt the ass of those who have problems with communication. It concerns me too. Damn extroverts, let us communicate with the speed of a snail!


This hits very close to home. It's the reason I prefer forum, you are expected to take your time. Something about the fast-paced,  casual(what seemed to be for most people) communication through chatrooms and stuff just... streesses me out.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

This was the best birthday news ever thanks faf


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 16, 2022)

Dreamy said:


> It's the reason I prefer forum, you are expected to take your time


I agree. I prefer it myself forums. I use chat only with my closest ones - it takes a lot of time and resources from me. Forums, like a theater, should always live.


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> It's funny, but I see that the problems with accepting the news of close FAF really hurt the ass of those who have problems with communication. It concerns me too. Damn extroverts, let us communicate with the speed of a snail!


Real question - Do you think that there will be a large difference between Discord forum threads and Fur Affinity Forum threads?

I've been thinking about it, and the only thing I can think would make it harder to engage as an extrovert is that the community size there may tend to be larger, which means more people engaging the same thread.  But, that could have also happened with FAF if it received the attention it needed to stay afloat.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

faf only updated when the page was refreshed, and had a comment limit cap, as well as a format that worked better with edits and long posts rather the single line comments,


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> faf only updated when the page was refreshed, and had a comment limit cap, as well as a format that worked better with edits and long posts rather the single line comments,


That's patently untrue.  FAF is responsive and when someone posts a message while you're drafting one, you're given the option to view it so that you are replying to the most current.

Here is a screen recording of a forum thread within Discord


			https://i.gyazo.com/13b021be5e80a78000c241bf1088e34d.mp4
		


Edit:

Here's one with multiple threads:


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy said:


> That's patently untrue.  FAF is responsive and when someone posts a message while you're drafting one, you're given the option to view it so that you are replying to the most current.
> 
> Here is a screen recording of a forum thread within Discord
> 
> ...


you don't see whats new untill you press the button, alerts do show up, but you need to click something new

you aren't interpreted when typing, it just says new things have been posted


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> you don't see whats new untill you press the button, alerts do show up, but you need to click something new
> 
> you aren't interpreted when typing, it just says new things have been posted


Yes, that is what I said.  So you can choose to ignore it and fall behind in conversation, but it's still responsive and the option is still there.  To combat this on Discord, just use the reply button to reply to the post you are specifically referencing.  Then catch up with the rest.  That's basically the same thing as pressing "view new posts".


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

in practice its very different for most users, as it still gives the interruption as text rather then just "something new"


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> in practice its very different for most users, as it still gives the interruption as text rather then just "something new"


It's always going to be "different", but there's a stark contrast between "different, sort of similar, and therefore transitional" and "completely different".


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy said:


> It's always going to be "different", but there's a stark contrast between "different, sort of similar, and therefore transitional" and "completely different".


Delete my FAF account please, I dare you, I double dog dare you.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

CeriseVixelle said:


> Delete my FAF account please, I dare you, I double dog dare you.


Isn't that what they are doing in a couple of weeks anyway?


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Isn't that what they are doing in a couple of weeks anyway?


I'm tryin' to be dramatic.


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Isn't that what they are doing in a couple of weeks anyway?


No.


CeriseVixelle said:


> Delete my FAF account please, I dare you, I double dog dare you.


DON'T TEMPT ME.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 16, 2022)

Discord have "forums" now? That's nice to know at least...

I have been on here for only a few weeks, so I guess I am relatively unfazed by the closing. But I do feel for users who have been here for years, changes are scary. Things might not feel and be the same anymore. 

I have around 7 years on one forum, which I browse almost daily. I can imagine how my heart will absolutely drops if the site is closing down.

It there are reassuring evidences that the experience of forums can be recreated well in Discord, I think that'll help to give the old users some solace.


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy said:


> No.
> 
> DON'T TEMPT ME.


Do it! Strike me down!


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

CeriseVixelle said:


> Do it! Strike me down!


On a real note, you can't joke like that anymore with GDPR.  LMAO.


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

I just found out today that Santa doesn't exist thanks faf *pouts and stomps feet* *cries*


----------



## Regret (Dec 16, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Seems the joke didn't particularly land well so apologies in that regard. And yes, it was a form of expansion.


Pardon the delayed response but I’m usually super busy at work Mon-Fri and when I get back to the hotel I usually lack the energy to post online lol.  Anyway, you didn’t need to apologize, I was just dicking around with you, it’s all good man.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2022)

Only a few days ago luffy was assuring me I wouldn't accidentally lose access to my account.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 16, 2022)

Discord's "forums" feature is hardly functionally an alternative. Its too tied to its chat client basis


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Only a few days ago luffy was assuring me I wouldn't accidentally lose access to my account.


Accidentally


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy said:


> Accidentally


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2022)

So when I arrived at work today there was a pentagram of friggin' skulls on the floor and a Latin incantation of resurrection.


----------



## ToddVixelle (Dec 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So when I arrived at work today there was a pentagram of friggin' skulls on the floor and a Latin incantation of resurrection.


Stop teasing us with a good time!


----------



## Woozle (Dec 19, 2022)

I love to wrestle with my cat. I don't know if most people do this or if it's just me. He's a tough cat and he seems to enjoy roughhousing. He even tries to initiate it by lunging at me and biting. Maybe he just hates me, lol.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 20, 2022)

A victim mentality is toxic


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2022)

Look at this buff ass Rudolph. He looks like he ends every sentence with "Brother".



https://imgur.com/a/TBhPBYd


----------



## Woozle (Dec 24, 2022)

I bought an incubator and I promised not to use it but in a few days I'm going to have six bantams to look after.

The question isn't "WHAT AM I DOING WITH MY LIFE?"

It's "WHAT?!"


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 24, 2022)

Today in "Anime Ruins Everything".


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Today in "Anime Ruins Everything".



It's charming!


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So when I arrived at work today there was a pentagram of friggin' skulls on the floor and a Latin incantation of resurrection.


You don't see that every day.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It's charming!


IKR!? Isn't it just insidious! o_o;


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> You don't see that every day.


Tsh, I do!~ u_u


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2022)

redhusky said:


> IKR!? Isn't it just insidious! o_o;



The Japanese are up to something!



reptile logic said:


> You don't see that every day.




I told my supervisor to be careful about revealing where this happened lol. I don't want a well meaning but poorly informed christian letter writing campaign against my research lab for its satanic practices. x3


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 24, 2022)

My personal opinion, "Cool, now could you clean it up before I trip over it?" I would first assume it's Wiccan, some form of celebrating the solstice, but truly do not know. In the workplace, one should allow any spiritual practice during those religions' important dates, or should forbid all such practices.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> My personal opinion, "Cool, now could you clean it up before I trip over it?" I would first assume it's Wiccan, some form of celebrating the solstice, but truly do not know. In the workplace, one should allow any spiritual practice during those religions' important dates, or should forbid all such practices.



So the guy who is responsible for it taught the anatomy class- and he had a lot of skulls in his office.
He needed to move to a new job to be with his wife, so he 'creatively' found a way to donate his skulls to us.


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 24, 2022)

It's nice to know the backstory, thanks.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606502701898104834


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2022)

I learned Mika is British today.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 24, 2022)

Me and my dad helped out a homeless lady in Newcastle. We gave her money for somewhere to stay for the night and I hugged her. I think she was handicapped and she was so scared and sad.

The terrible thing is that the Newcastle council is trying to "end rough sleeping" (making it impossible for homeless people to get by, in other words.) The fuckers won't even let soup kitchens open up in their fucking city.

But I did a nice thing for one person. Everyone should.


----------



## Simo (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas, everyfur!


----------



## Woozle (Dec 25, 2022)

Simo said:


> Merry Christmas, everyfur!


That's a weird dog you got thar.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Dec 25, 2022)

Heya Everyone, Merry Christmas, I also heard that FA Forums will be shutting down on the new year. I am going to miss this place.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!!

Hope Santa Skunk brought you gifts!!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 25, 2022)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYNYAN

May mew all have a most joyous day full of holiday cheer! I hope it's a most wonderful and magical day for you all!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2022)

I was given a Switch Lite for Christmas. I love the form factor, solid build, size, weight, and buttons on this thing. But since I already own a normal Switch, I was going to homebrew the fuck out of this one and treat it as a mock Retroid Pocket 3.
Annnnnd you can't. 

The one time current day Nintendo actually didn't half ass something and it's the security of these things which is surprisingly uncharacteristic of them. This thing is locked down like a nun's legs in a Fort Knox vault. It's probably the first thing from them with security this intense. You need to solder an expensive mod chip to it's motherboard which is no longer in circulation because Nintendo sued it's manufacturer to Kingdom Fuck. And they've been absolutely hounding anyone on YouTube showing how to mod _any _model of Switch at all.

So that bites. But the feel of this thing is just superb. I'll just use it for my smaller 2D titles. This just feels right in the hand. It's almost nostalgic.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2022)

After years something unlocked within me and I have for the last month or so begun to feel things again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2022)

$ (0,0)_{love} $


----------



## Woozle (Dec 27, 2022)

I forgot to post this.

I love TNG.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2022)

Ain't no *WAY *this is a thing I just watched.
These are trained dogs doing a skit. I did not just see this happen raw. lmfao


----------



## Luxibutt (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm going to geek out for a second, but uh, I finished watching Chainsaw Man and the nut contest at the end was freaking beautiful.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/blackmagicfuckery/comments/zd882i


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Dec 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I was given a Switch Lite for Christmas. I love the form factor, solid build, size, weight, and buttons on this thing. But since I already own a normal Switch, I was going to homebrew the fuck out of this one and treat it as a mock Retroid Pocket 3.
> Annnnnd you can't.
> 
> The one time current day Nintendo actually didn't half ass something and it's the security of these things which is surprisingly uncharacteristic of them. This thing is locked down like a nun's legs in a Fort Knox vault. It's probably the first thing from them with security this intense. You need to solder an expensive mod chip to it's motherboard which is no longer in circulation because Nintendo sued it's manufacturer to Kingdom Fuck. And they've been absolutely hounding anyone on YouTube showing how to mod _any _model of Switch at all.
> ...


It's usually a lot harder to jailbreak a console during the peak of its popularity. The Switch is still selling like hotcakes so Nintendo are focusing hard on security for it since it's still an active platform.

The PS Vita was a lot easier to crack once Sony dropped support for it, so I suspect the same will happen with the Switch. But it doesn't seem its popularity will end any time soon.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 29, 2022)

A while ago my dog died and we were not planning on getting another dog, but just today my dad said he wants to adopt one. He claims that he doesn't like dogs but he loved our old dog more than anyone else (and she loved him. I think he was the favourite.)

So yay, new dog. He/she is probably going to be a rescue greyhound like our last dog.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2022)

Andrew Tate gets into a brief Twitter pissing match with a 19 year old girl named Greta.
She claps back SO hard that he makes the sloppiest response ever.
Literally the next day, he is charged with human trafficking and people believe police found his exact location through a pizza box in his video response to Greta.
Romanian authorities were urged last year to prosecute human traffickers by a group named...*G.R.E.T.A.*

Life is a fucking TV sitcom and sometimes it's great being a live studio audience.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Andrew Tate gets into a brief Twitter pissing match with a 19 year old girl named Greta.
> She claps back SO hard that he makes the sloppiest response ever.
> Literally the next day, he is charged with human trafficking and people believe police found his exact location through a pizza box in his video response to Greta.
> Romanian authorities were urged last year to prosecute human traffickers by a group named...*G.R.E.T.A.*
> ...



Andrew Tate, unfortunately, remains a popular figure among British teenage boys who think that if they emulate him they'll be successful, get cars, sex etc.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Andrew Tate, unfortunately, remains a popular figure among British teenage boys who think that if they emulate him they'll be successful, get cars, sex etc.


He preys on dejected young men in their late teens and early 20's that have no control of their lives yet.
Big rich successful man reaffirming and selling terrible avante garde approaches to earning money. Shit he himself doesnt believe.
Grifter to the end.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> He preys on dejected young men in their late teens and early 20's that have no control of their lives yet.
> Big rich successful man reaffirming and selling terrible avante garde approaches to earning money. Shit he himself doesnt believe.
> Grifter to the end.



Indeed. He's even admitted to running scams in the past. 

If the investigation of sexual coercion results in a conviction, I hope this gives cause for companies such as twitter to reassess the decision making process that lead to them allowing him back on the platform, because Andrew Tate certainly isn't the only fruit loop trying to poison young men.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 30, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Andrew Tate gets into a brief Twitter pissing match with a 19 year old girl named Greta.
> She claps back SO hard that he makes the sloppiest response ever.
> Literally the next day, he is charged with human trafficking and people believe police found his exact location through a pizza box in his video response to Greta.
> Romanian authorities were urged last year to prosecute human traffickers by a group named...*G.R.E.T.A.*
> ...



I died when I found out about it. Like how dum can he be.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I died when I found out about it. Like how dum can he be.



I am just happy that there is a wikipedia page that has the phrase 'smalldickenergy' on it forever more now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Indeed. He's even admitted to running scams in the past.
> 
> If the investigation of sexual coercion results in a conviction, I hope this gives cause for companies such as twitter to reassess the decision making process that lead to them allowing him back on the platform, because Andrew Tate certainly isn't the only fruit loop trying to poison young men.


I honestly gave Tate a chance. I listened to him talk and debate to hear what he has to say. I'm really over the whole weekly boogie man shit and being told/forced to hate someone before I can make my own judgement.

But they were right in this case. He's a mess.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 30, 2022)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Heya Everyone, Merry Christmas, I also heard that FA Forums will be shutting down on the new year. I am going to miss this place.


Your icon has the most "chad" wolf chin I have ever seen! o_o;


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

After -17c / 1f a few days ago, it is +17c / 63f here. 

It is amazing. It is heaven. It is possibly a reflection of a doomed planet. 

But I am enjoying it for now. Oh my god it is wonderful. Sun on my skin in January.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> After -17c / 1f a few days ago, it is +17c / 63f here.
> 
> It is amazing. It is heaven. It is possibly a reflection of a doomed planet.
> 
> But I am enjoying it for now. Oh my god it is wonderful. Sun on my skin in January.


You must be new to fluctuating temperatures. Welcome to America. You should visit Texas.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> You must be new to fluctuating temperatures. Welcome to America. You should visit Texas.



I'm literally going to Texas next week.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm literally going to Texas next week.


Nice. If you're lucky you'll get to experience 4 different weathers in one day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice. If you're lucky you'll get to experience 4 different weathers in one day.



4 seasons in 1 day is a saying about English weather, as it happens. (even though all English seasons are mild, or at least they used to be before it all changed).


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> 4 seasons in 1 day is a saying about English weather, as it happens. (even though all English seasons are mild, or at least they used to be before it all changed).


Then you'll have no issues with Texas.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 31, 2022)

In the fast food department - Dunkin' Donuts rules.... in spades. 
Bad for one's waist, I know...... but great for my belly though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2022)

If anybody should need to find me after this is over, send me a note or shout on the mainsite and we can exchange details.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)

If youre cold, he's cold. Let him inside.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2022)

Goodbye golden children


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)

Some fire before the shut down.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


>


Am I the only one who don't like English dubs?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Am I the only one who don't like English dubs?


No. Every anime fan under the sun shits on even the decent ones.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> No. Every anime fan under the sun shits on even the decent ones.


I mean, for shit like Pokemon, Digimon and similar series English works, and so does it being dubbed in Norwegian. Though when translating meanings and the like gets lost in translation.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I mean, for shit like Pokemon, Digimon and similar series English works, and so does it being dubbed in Norwegian. Though when translating meanings and the like gets lost in translation.


Best dub is the UK dub for Cyber City OEDO.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Best dub is the UK dub for Cyber City OEDO.


Never even heard of the series. Will have to check it out.


----------



## tenzenu (Dec 31, 2022)

hello chat


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 31, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> After -17c / 1f a few days ago, it is +17c / 63f here.
> 
> It is amazing. It is heaven. It is possibly a reflection of a doomed planet.
> 
> But I am enjoying it for now. Oh my god it is wonderful. Sun on my skin in January.


Years ago, while travelling off pavement into the mountain country of south-central Arizona, my family and me experienced a 100 degree(f) temperature swing within a 24 hour period of time. At the peak heat of the day, on the flats, our thermometer read 121 degrees (f), by 3 the next morning, at the old cattlemen's cabin, that same thermometer read 21 degrees (f).


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Never even heard of the series. Will have to check it out.


It's not a *great* show, but it's one of the only anime in general I can stomach watching. It's just a short OVA but it's style is my favorite of any anime I've watched. I love stuff from the 90's to 2003.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It's not a *great* show, but it's one of the only anime in general I can stomach watching. It's just a short OVA but it's style is my favorite of any anime I've watched. I love stuff from the 90's to 2003.


Ah. Opening is really typical ~2000's.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I mean, for shit like Pokemon, Digimon and similar series English works, and so does it being dubbed in Norwegian. Though when translating meanings and the like gets lost in translation.


Brain Powerd's English dub is 1.1 with it's Japanese script.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Jan 1, 2023)

o7


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 1, 2023)

Adios


----------

